#ubuntu 2005-05-16
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> xfs_resize :)
<jgb> kkathman : where is it in hoary?
<spoorweg> i have a problem with ubuntu and i hope somebody here can help me
<newitailuve> ivoks thks, i'll look into it :)
<ivoks> newitailuve NO!
<kkathman> ohh sorry I forgot what channel I was in :)
<kkathman> hehe
<ivoks> newitailuve that's not for ext3 :)
<kkathman> you must be in gnome
<kkathman> its under your system config I think
<jgb> kkathman : indeed
<ivoks> newitailuve i was just joking
<jedipottsy> can someone help me getting sound to work?
<spoorweg> i got a "GRUB: hard disk error"
<spoorweg> what do i do about that?
<newitailuve> ivoks k, lol
<orathon> hmm i want to host a server but i don know wich server :P
<newitailuve> ivoks i would get to the same conclusion soon, i was already googling it lol :)
<ivoks> newitailuve :)
<newitailuve> ivoks know any other way?
<Kisain> thehastrule,you there?
<jedipottsy> ne1 else here got sound working with audigy 2?
<ivoks> newitailuve ;) there is no such thing :)
<eddyp> ThomasWinwood: try vim, it rocks
<spoorweg> anybody now?
<lewwy> jedipottsy: i have
<ThomasWinwood> eddyp: Not likely - I've heard bad stories about both vi and emacs.
<newitailuve> ivoks not resizable? what, i have to unmount the partition if i want to resize it?
<eddyp> ThomasWinwood: I said vim = vi improved
<newitailuve> ivoks that is the worst thing that could happen right now :/:(
* eddyp is looking for the greatest tutorial for vim, to give to ThomasWinwood
<ivoks> newitailuve why? there is a log live distros
<ivoks> eddyp vimtutor
<eddyp> ivoks: nah! lame
<ivoks> vim je zakon!
<ivoks> don't have any other gods, besides vim
<orathon> well all i have to go now, live long and prosper! :D
<ivoks> eddyp i had one with over 600 pages
<ivoks> :)
<spoorweg> what to do whit a "GRUB: hard disk error" ???
<orathon> bye..
<hybrid_goth> i saw a VIM tutorial on digg
<hybrid_goth> h.o and i will get it to yoy
<newitailuve> ivoks i didn't understand the last sentence, i'm portuguese, break it down a little :)
<lewwy> guys
<lewwy> whats the mixer called in gnome
<ivoks> newitailuve there is a lot live distributions... u could use one and resize ur partition
<ivoks> newitailuve there is even ubuntu live - live means that u don't install it, you just run it from CD
<eddyp> ivoks: ThomasWinwood: here : http://www.vi-improved.org/tutorial.php is _THE_BEST_ vim howto
<kent> ivoks, the person cant speak english and you introduce him/her to english with words like "u" "ur" etc. ;)
<jedipottsy> how do i get alsamixer?
<ivoks> kent ah, habbit
<jedipottsy> im using gnome,
<newitailuve> ivoks: thks, i'll try it with knoppix live
<newitailuve> ivoks: one last thing: i was installing qtparted right now, that wouldn't have worked either, would it?
<hybrid_goth> anyone here give me a quick howto with mac-fdisk to make a partitoin to dual boot gentoo
<ivoks> newitailuve gparted and qtparted are just graphical user interfaces (GUI) for parted
<newitailuve> k, i thought so, just getting desperate here :)
<newitailuve> thks anyway
<critterd> Does anyone know of a good gui in synaptic for p2p file sharing??
<newitailuve> live cd it is
<hybrid_goth> critterd: bittornadoe-gui
<critterd> Thats in Synaptic?
<brenton> anyone here have OOo2 base on ubuntu??
<Zen> yo all.. what do you think of 3ddesktop?
<Zen> is it worth it?
<ivoks> brenton i have ooo2
<Zen> or is it a totaly useless prog
<ivoks> zen no
<ivoks> useless
<Zen> heh
<brenton> ivoks, but do you have OOo2 base?
<Zen> thought so
<Zen> =)
<ivoks> brenton yes
<spoorweg> what to do about a grub hard disk error? http://img193.echo.cx/my.php?image=pict00721it.jpg
<ivoks> brenton it isn't in menu, but u can start it
<brenton> i installed OOo2 from a some repository, but it didn't come with base for some reason
<eddyp> does synaptic support debtags?
<brenton> oh really?
<brenton> is there a reason it's not in the menu?
<ivoks> brenton it's 1.9 still
<jedipottsy> can someone help me get audigy sound working under Ubantu (not kubantu)
<hybrid_goth> critterd: yes
<brenton> ok, i guess that makes sense. i was just confused when all the other OOo2 stuff showed up after the install
<brenton> so how do i run it?  ooffice2 -base?
<jedipottsy> can someone help me get soudn working on Ubantu (not kubantu)
<jedipottsy> i have audigy 2
<siimo> anyone know of ubuntu archive mirrors on US west
<ThomasWinwood> eddyp: Okay, you've converted me. I'll inhale that tutorial tomorrow.
<ivoks> brenton start writer and go to new -> database :)
* eddyp smiles and welcoms ThomasWinwood on the bright side of the force 
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood vim you have to learn
* ThomasWinwood wonders if brightness is indeed brightness, or just another shade of dark. ;P
<ivoks> u'll be cursed if you don't learn it
<anethema> haha i dont know vim either
<anethema> i hate that a text editor has a learning curve :( but people do good stuff with it
<hybrid_goth> me either b/c nano pwns
<anethema> haha yeah i use nano
<hybrid_goth> :D
<anethema> nano/pico
<hybrid_goth> yup
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> nano pico
<anethema> it sucks compared to vim
<eddyp> ThomasWinwood: well, in the end see, we will :)
<anethema> but its sooo much easier to use
<ivoks> anethema not
<hybrid_goth> nano is alot nicer then vim
<ivoks> lol
<anethema> i doubt it
<alex21> i don't find superkaramba in repository
<anethema> its easier to use
<anethema> but when you see an experiance vim guy programming away in c
<aVeedo> at least nano doesnt have an anoying black bar like quanta and the other "graphical" ones
<alex21> anyone known where could i fount it ?
<eddyp> hybrid_goth: you don't know what you're talking about
<anethema> its amazing how fast shit gets done
<hybrid_goth> *nicer* not powerful
<jedipottsy> ok im on kubantu how do i get sound to work?
<ivoks> anethema imagine him doing that shit in pico :))))
<anethema> haha yeah right
<hybrid_goth> eddyp: i said it is nicer you have to give it that but power goes to vim
<anethema> vim is amazing..just so hard and annoying to learn :(
<anethema> one day
<aVeedo> turn it up?  Liik in multimedia
<veritas> ivoks, I still haven't gotten it working :(
<ivoks> so... what's easier for him?
<ivoks> veritas ?
<veritas> Of course I haven't done anything sine I last talked to you
<eddyp> hybrid_goth: vim is nice once you know the basics :D
<metalsand> ;)
<ivoks> lol
<aVeedo> quick question: is there any way to get read of the annoying black bar in text editors?
<aVeedo> you cant see to type
<anethema> black bar?
<ivoks> and who are u?
<eddyp> anethema: use the link I gave earlier
<hybrid_goth> eddyp: but what do u hafta learb with nano?
<aVeedo> yeah.  It covers up whatever line your curser is on
<anethema> what link what do you mean
<hybrid_goth> :-)
<alex21> apt-cache search gkrellm
<alex21> ksim - System information monitor
<mindmedic> jedipottsy, sound should work for most chipsets... if you ask questions be specific about your problems. include your soundcards chip for example
<alex21> gkrellm isn't in repository ?
<eddyp> anethema: http://www.vi-improved.org/tutorial.php
<jedipottsy> ok im on kubantu how do i get sound to work? im using audigy 2 zs sound card and 6.1 logitech speakers
<Muffie> nite all
<eddyp> hybrid_goth: that is correct
<hybrid_goth> :D
<alex21> gkrellm isn't in repository ?
<hybrid_goth> i wanna learn vim though
<aVeedo> black bar... I'm going to cry if it wont go away.
<lewwy> jedipottsy: see the speaker icon down the bottom right?
<eddyp> hybrid_goth: http://www.vi-improved.org/tutorial.php
<mindmedic> have you got any sound?
<critterd> I havent a clue how to install.gz or tar files . Does anyone knowof a good GUI P2P already in synaptic
<jedipottsy> yeah
<alex21> gkrellm isn't in repository ?
<Muffie> I have used sudo apt-get install fglrx... But glxinfo | grep direct keeps me showing that Direct rendering is not active. What else should I do?
<lewwy> you want to get into the mixer
<aVeedo> I see some p2p apps in internet
<ivoks> guys
<mindmedic> cool, problem solved
<ivoks> going to bed
<aVeedo> you might have to isntall them
<eddyp> hybrid_goth: anethema: that is the _BEST_ tutorial I even saw for vim
<hybrid_goth> ok
<ivoks> eddyp nope
<eddyp> Muffie: modify the xorg.conf
<lewwy> jedipottsy: once you are in KMix, click switches up the top, and then light up the button that says "Audigy Analog/Digit"
<eddyp> ivoks: why nope?
<thechitowncubs> im atttempting to install BF vietnam :)
<Muffie> eddyp, Ok, but I dont need to start fglrx module? lsmod does not show it
<aVeedo> I amde the hot keys for the first + and -
<metalsand> ivoks
<aVeedo> right click, you'll see it
<alex21> gkrellm isn't in repository ?
<metalsand> It's metalsand
<alex21> gkrellm isn't in repository ?
<ivoks> eddyp there was one in 8 chapters
<alex21> gkrellm isn't in repository ?
<alex21> gkrellm isn't in repository ?
<eddyp> Muffie: that, too
<alex21> gkrellm isn't in repository ?
<ivoks> eddyp one chappter every week
<metalsand> Remember, uber newb install of wlan-ng drivers
<critterd> aVeedo Im clueless to linux right now. I havent a clue how to install programs from the net. Its not like clicking a exe file and it install..
<lewwy> Alex21!
<ivoks> eddyp it coverd everything
<lewwy> SHUTUP
<Muffie> eddyp, How can I do that?
<jedipottsy> nope
<ivoks> eddyp even writing macros
<aVeedo> I mean, go to
<ivoks> :)
<jedipottsy> still not working
<alex21> lewwy, !!!
<ivoks> but...
<metalsand> brb
<Muffie> eddyp, is there a HOWto somewhere?
<alex21> answer me
<alex21> :D
<ivoks> bye... good night
<aVeedo> system -> add/remove programs
<alex21> why gkrellm isn't in repository ?
<hybrid_goth> eddyp: ty
<aVeedo> I recomend gtk-gnutella if it's there..I havnt gotten around to installing it yet
<mindmedic> alex21, how do you type so FAST..
<mindmedic> :))))))))))
<eddyp> ivoks: I feel that one needs a way to go over the basiscs fast
<aVeedo> pm and I'll tell you how to "build" programs from source.  It's really easy.
<lewwy> Alex21: its a very simple solution.  just hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<hybrid_goth> mindmedic: tutorials
<critterd> TY
<alex21> FAST and FURIOUS
<eddyp> Muffie: modprobe fgfx
<alex21> lewwy, rm -rf /
<jedipottsy> im not using digital out
<hybrid_goth> mindmedic: my junior high made us take them last year
<mindmedic> hybrid_goth, what?
<alex21> lewwy, >/dev/null&
<jedipottsy> im using standard leads (no optical)
<lewwy> jedipottsy: neither am i, but i makes it work
<hybrid_goth> mindmedic: all those typing tutorials
<alex21> lewwy, u're h4x0r
<alex21> why gkrellm isn't in repository ?
<alex21> why gkrellm isn't in repository ?
<anethema> im doing vi tutorial! heheh
<mindmedic> ohh, yeah theyre cool
<hybrid_goth> me 2
<lewwy> and a 1337 one at that!
<aVeedo> so has anybody removed the black bar in their install?
<eddyp> hybrid_goth: np
<alex21> why gkrellm isn't in repository ?
<hybrid_goth> mindmedic: i hated them because i dont use the home row bs i use modified hunt and peck :D
<lewwy> jedipottsy: notice how it says analog/digit?
<lewwy> ffs!
<Muffie> eddyp, and to set it to automatically start in boot?
<ThomasWinwood> I type with my two first fingers.
<lewwy> alex21: if you want it in the repositry, go FIND a repositry that has it
<ThomasWinwood> I know where the keys are, but never get around to using any more than two fingers.
<eddyp> Muffie: edit /etc/modules
<LinuxJones> alex21, have you done sudo apt-get update
<ThomasWinwood> I'm actually pretty fast at it.
<eddyp> Muffie: add it there
<Muffie> eddyp, Nice. Thanks! :)
<jedipottsy> neither works
<jedipottsy> on or off
<alex21> LinuxJones, i have this repository
<alex21> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<alex21> deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<alex21> LinuxJones, alredy done
<alex21> what do u have u ?=
<eddyp> Muffie: maybe there is a ubuntu--click-click-way of doing that, but I am a Debian user
<LinuxJones> alex21, you need to add universe to that line
<eddyp> alex21: and probably multiverse :)
<Muffie> eddyp, Ok. I preffer this way. Im using Gentoo and Ubuntu on the Desktop. Debian Sarge on my server!
<eddyp> Muffie: :)
<hybrid_goth> Muffie: please help me
<eddyp> Muffie: I thought you were a rookie
<Muffie> i am
<Muffie> eddyp, Newbie in Linux.
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, What do you need?
<hybrid_goth> Muffie: i have been tryin to partition ubuntu to let me dual boot gentoo how do i go about this
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, How many disks you got? Single one?
<hybrid_goth> yes
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, Windows too?
<eddyp> Muffie: damn, that is wack!
<eddyp> :)
<Muffie> :)
<alex21> what are the differece from universe and multiverse ?
<critterd> I D/L bittornado-gui_0.3.11-4_all.deb . New to linux. How do I install this to actull use it?
<kanuha> Can anyone tell me the program to modify your mouse butons?
<Muffie> eddyp: Is it possible to put more than 4 primary partitions in a disk?
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, How many partitions do you have right now?
<^thehatsrule^> Muffie, yes
<orathon> hey iam watching matrix now :P getting some abitions :P
<hybrid_goth> Muffie: 4
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, copy/paste your partitions in #flood
<jedipottsy> it says soundserver crashed (artsd)
<eddyp> Muffie: not on i386, but you can use logical ones, why would you need more than 4?
<anethema> wheeee vim tutorials
<jedipottsy> whats that mean?
<LinuxJones> alex21, universe is unsupported free software multiverse has questionable legal restraints
<stuNNed> critterd: there is also gnome-btdownload
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, fdisk /dev/hda then press p. Copy/Paste the result
<judge> hi is anyone else having usb-storage problems in ubntu?
<judge> i plug in usb storage drives
<judge> it loads usb-storage module
<judge> but doesn't add the /dev/sd* files
<judge> just prints out name of the device in kernel log :(
<orathon> dudes dont tell me that matrix code is a Real code :s
<Muffie> eddyp, My gentoo uses 3: SWAP, BOOT and /. The Window partition takes the fourth. Ubuntu is on the second disk...
<stuNNed> judge: sure it will use /dev/sd* and not something else?
<judge> it doesnt use anything
<critterd> stuNNed is that a simple install????
<stuNNed> critterd: yes
<judge> generally something is printed out in the kernel logs
<judge> about partitions, etc
<stuNNed> critterd: apt-get install gnome-btdownload but mind you it's only a bittorrent downloader
<critterd> stuNNed. Thats not what im looking for I need GUI p2p
<stuNNed> critterd: might want to look into giFT or mldonkey then
<Muffie> Is it possible to share the SWAP partition between two Linux installations?
<LinuxJones> Muffie, yeah
<Muffie> thats nice!
<LinuxJones> ;)
<critterd> stuNNEd are they in synaptic
<stuNNed> critterd: afaik yes
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, Create hda1 as a swap partition. Install gentoo creating hda2 (boot) and hda3(/). After that, you can install Ubuntu with hda4 as (/) and hda1 as swap...
<critterd> ok ty will try it
<stuNNed> critterd: there is a web interface frontend to mldonkey you probably want to use.  with giFT you need to install the plugins for it for other networks
<hybrid_goth> 1: 0 to Muffie: wont i lose my data
<stuNNed> critterd: don't use them that much so my exp is limited, sorry
<hybrid_goth> Muffie: will i lose data
<benz240> how do i uninstall the fgrlx drivers
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, hmmm... Try to copy/paste the result of fdisk using middle mouse button. In xfce (if I can remember) you should select the terminal text, and click with the middle mouse button where you want the text to be pasted
<stuNNed> benz240: how did you install them, from a .deb?
<benz240> no from the apt-get thing
<stuNNed> benz240: apt-get remove packagename
<hybrid_goth> Muffie: hda1 is apple hda2 is hfs hda3 is ext3 and hda4 is swap
<hybrid_goth> Muffie: i am on a mac
<Muffie> Apple? what architecture are you using? PPC?
<Muffie> ahhh
<critterd> stuNNed neither is in synaptic
<stuNNed> benz240: then you probably want to run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' again
<hybrid_goth> let me see if i got a real mouse
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, Well... Whats on hd2?
<Muffie> hda2
<critterd> I just installed Ubuntu 5.04
<hybrid_goth> Muffie: isnt ppc the only thing apple uses
<hybrid_goth> Muffie:hda2 is hfs
<|QuaD-> anyone know of a decent gui latex editor?
<stuNNed> critterd: did you enable the universe and multiverse repo's?
<benz240> ok now how do i install the open source ati drivers
<critterd> No .. How ?
<hybrid_goth> brb
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, Well. You cant have more than 4 primary partitions. I have gentoo and Ubuntu in different disks. (GENTOO + WINDOWS in one) and Ubuntu at the second...
<stuNNed> benz240: run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, I should take another disk, or remove one of your partitions.
<LinuxJones> critterd, have a look here you need to add the universe repository >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<critterd> ok will do
<benz240> should i enable framebufffer device interface?
<hybrid_goth> Muffie: what would i remove ? i removed one once and lost ubuntu
<benz240> im running this on a thinkpad with an ATi Fire GL T2
* hybrid_goth curses ps/2 mice
<lewwy> sif curse ps2 mice!
<|QuaD-_> is there a gtk wysiwyg latex editor?
<^thehatsrule^> kdevelop perhaps?
<Dalkus> er, is google down?
<cocacola> hello
<cocacola> is anybody using dcpp?
<flex_> did something happen to google
<Dalkus> flex_, its down for you too?
<flex_> yeah
<jedipottsy> ok, i still dont have sound working, and i have enabled audigy analoge/digital in the mixer
<|QuaD-_> anyone wanna help me figure out whats wrong with my dhcleint?
<hybrid_goth> google is down here too
<Quest-Master> wow
<Quest-Master> I thought it was a problem on my end
<|QuaD-_> what would cause this in my syslog? kernel: bridge-eth0: disabling the bridge
<|QuaD-_> kernel: bridge-eth0: down
<|QuaD-_> dhclient: receive_packet failed on eth0: Network is down
<aVeedo> what is your favorite dvd/cd writer?
<hybrid_goth> graveman
<jedipottsy> ok when i go to the terminal and type
<jedipottsy> alsamixer
<jedipottsy> the mixer appears
<jedipottsy> but it says the default hardware (nvidia - NOT my audigy)
<jedipottsy> how do i change to audigy?
<^thehatsrule^> my google is up
<Chrysaor> still down here
<Quest-Master> Still down here as well
<^thehatsrule^> :S
<tiggggr> maybe some dns problems
<tiggggr> becouse numeric ip works, google -> http://216.239.59.104/
<h|barbobot> it is a dns problem
<xc> my desktop disappeared and I can't get it back... all the files and shortcuts I had on it are gone and right clicking on it doesn't do anything either :/
<h|barbobot> they'll be up in an little under an hour
<kent> my google is down :(
<CargolNet> I suppose you can't change the printer name yet, can you? from the graphical interface I mean
<xc> the files are still in my Dekstop folder though
<Quest-Master> The numerical IP works for me
<sysrq> no, DNS is down, you can still access google via 216.239.37.99
<Chrysaor> xc: check your nautilus settings, probably show desktop is on
<stuNNed> xc: go to applications -> run then type 'killall nautilus' should make everything come back
<thully> google isn't working for me either... I'll try the ip
<h|barbobot> Google is having dns problems they will be back up in under an hour
<thechitowncubs> it was just down
<thechitowncubs> its up
<xc> stuNNed: that didn't do anything
<xc> btw the desktop disappeared after I used the take screenshot feature and tried to right click on the png
<thechitowncubs> hey, i have a question, i have an application called Xlink Kai, right now i just execute a startup script and it starts a gui, but there are 2 guis i want to pick from, is it easy to create a small app that asks me what GUI I want to use then execute that shell script?
<thechitowncubs> like a small window w/ 2 buttons
<devnull> thechitowncubs, shouldn't be to hard
<Funraiser> If I want to install an deb app I type sudo "dpkg -i thefile.deb" right?
<thechitowncubs> where would I go to learn how to do it?
<thechitowncubs> I have Glade...
<xc> ohhh now it's back
<devnull> well  you have many languages to pick from
<xc> stuNNed: I just started nautilus instead of killing it, and it came back
<stuNNed> xc: good deal, glad it's back :)
<thechitowncubs> I want it to be as simple as possible :)
<brenton> anyone know how to install jbdc on ubuntu?
<xc> thanks :)
<devnull> i would check out gtk's language bindings and pick a scripting language
<thechitowncubs> What do you mean?
<brenton> i mean jdbc
<thechitowncubs> Which one do you recommend for it
<thechitowncubs> just a small app w/ two buttons
<devnull> i would write your little app with a scripting language instead of c/c++
<Funraiser> google is down?
<jedipottsy> how do i get a compiler?
<thechitowncubs> back up
<sir-gold> 10 print "choose a gui" | 20 input $choice | 30 goto $choice
<devnull> you could check out perl-gtk
<jedipottsy> i need a c compiler because i need to add this command
<jedipottsy>  sudo ./configure --with-cards=emu10k1 --with-sequencer=yes
<Funraiser> hey Ubuntians: i want to install grapevine. I have the .deb so i type sudo dpkg -i grapevine.deb?
<sir-gold> yes Funraiser
<Funraiser> thanks
<devnull> thechitowncubs, if you go to gtk+'s website you should be able to find some examples
<thechitowncubs> sir-gold: What is that?
<ThomasWinwood> When you rightclick on a panel there's an option saying "Add to panel". Are those desklets?
<flex_> why doesnt bass work in the volume control
<thechitowncubs> Those are applets, thomas
<sir-gold> thechitowncubs that was IBM tape basic, i was being funny
<thechitowncubs> oh i thought i struck gold
<ThomasWinwood> Ah.
<stuNNed> jedipottsy: apt-get install build-essential
<devnull> thecito: i will brb if you have any more questions just msg me
<devnull> thechitowncubs, rather
<thechitowncubs> What do you guys recommend for me to learn how
<thechitowncubs> k
<devnull> there could be some gui designer that will also help you with the code
<devnull> i suggest looking up perl-gtk
<sir-gold> thechitowncubs if you are doing this from a terminal, you don't really need a gui chooser
<hybrid_goth> google is back
<hybrid_goth> bbl
<jedipottsy> thnx
<thechitowncubs> right now i have it working good with both GUIS, if i change the shell script manually
<thechitowncubs> i have an icon on my gnome menu
<Dalkus> Ummm.....
<thechitowncubs> and it launches the engine, sleeps for 5s then launches the specified gui
<sir-gold> what i saying is that you could modify the script more you just need some way to present a choice, and then a goto
<ThomasWinwood> How do I specify a path for gcc when doing ./configure?
<Dalkus> My LAN IP has changed - and I didn't change it
<Dalkus> what the hell....?
<thechitowncubs> lol
<thechitowncubs> DHCP
<sir-gold> if you don't mind the script poping up a test window with a text menu
<sir-gold> text
<thechitowncubs> sir-gold, i have no idea how to do that
<thechitowncubs> I just want a way to choose
<thechitowncubs> i thought a simple glade app would do the trick
<thechitowncubs> but i guess that would to
<thechitowncubs> o
<sir-gold> neither do i in linux, i could do it in a dos batch file tho
<sir-gold> hmm, dos batch file running through wine....
<thechitowncubs> lol, uck
<stuNNed> lol
<devnull> you can probably do something through a shell script that could launch a basic x gui
<thechitowncubs> x gui?
<sir-gold> yeah, shell script, thats what i was thinking of
<abood> hi all
<flex_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<resiak> sir-gold, thechitowncubs: gmessage!
<stuNNed> hi abood
<flex_> how can I get universe
<abood> guys, how do i accsess gnome desktop manager for settings it up ?
<devnull> thechitowncubs, there are ways to make a window in X withought qt or gtk
<abood> from a terminal plz
<thechitowncubs> gmessage?
<thechitowncubs> ahh
<devnull> try one of the message command
* <Kartagis!~right@kunduz.org>  requested unknown ctcp AVATAR  from #ubuntu
<critterd> DOes anyone know what is the default file path to open progams that synaptic instalss?
<sir-gold> abood, you mean x.org setup? to chage graphics settings?
<thechitowncubs> I have very little experience with shell scripts
<scotth> I'm cureious, what is the best way to assemble a raid fron a drive that used to be in a raid(on another install) and a drive that you just partitioned?  Is there any way to do this and get the original raid data back?  Its a raid1
<critterd> installs
<resiak> thechitowncubs: No time like the present to learn ;-)
<stuNNed> abood: from a terminal?  not really sure besides editing the text files, in the gui it's gdmconfig or gdmsetup
<hyperbole> help people... google is offline :(
<thechitowncubs> I wish I could learn, could you point me in the right direction
<thechitowncubs> google is back up
<thechitowncubs> has been for a few minutes
<hyperbole> it is? :O
<abood> sir-gold,  my proplem is that when i change me GDM settings its doesnt change, i get the Debian Standered GDM window i dont know whats the proplem, and when i try to open the login screen setup from the x it gives me that my password is wrong
<abood> i dont know why that
<devnull> thechitowncubs, check out the docs for xmessage
<Chrysaor> gmail working for anyone?
<critterd> Is there even a default file path to the programs that synaptic installs?
<scotth> Chrysaor, google is aparently having problems
<hyperbole> synaptic is just a shell for apt, isn't it?
<Ironfrost> hi - I have a problem with my USB drive
<hyperbole> then I guess no
<sir-gold> hyperbole yes
<sir-gold> there is a default path for where it stores the .deb files
<abood> sir-gold,  did u c my last msg bro, any comments ?
<Ironfrost> it doesn't appear when I insert it
<sir-gold> but the install path is set by the .deb
<Ironfrost> the device manager (or whatever it's called) sees a USB device, but not the drive
<hyperbole> then propably it doesn't have a mount point
<Ironfrost> I tried it in a Windows machine and it told me I needed to format it
<devnull> thechitowncubs: xmessage -buttons gui1:1,gui2:2 "which gui"
<Ironfrost> but I didn't have admin rights so I couldn't
<hyperbole> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<sir-gold> abood the only thing i can suggest is 'apt-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<fortran01> Gmail is down. yahoo!
<sir-gold> i don't know if that will have what you need
<critterd> Thats my biggest problem with being new to linux.. Windows. Is simple to install programs . ANd there is no problem finding the execution program. I think Linux is to crytic for us newbies
<flex_> why cant I access universe with synaptic
<flex_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jedipottsy> yay i got sound working  :D
<Ironfrost> so what I think I have to do is to format the drive (I tried mounting it and it didn't work, and because Windows cannot see it either I think it's not a Linux problem)
<abood> ok thx i will  try to reconfige it
<jedipottsy> now, is there anyway to have 1280x1024 resolution?
<sir-gold> jedipottsy 'apt-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Kisain> can't figure out gproftpd :(
<sir-gold> add that res to the list of allowed reses
<jedipottsy> apt-reconfigure dont work
<stuNNed> sir-gold: afaik it's dpkg-reconfigure
<sir-gold> gah, yeah dpkg-reconfigure
<sir-gold> not apt
<sir-gold> its apt-everthingelse
<hyperbole> google is back!
<sir-gold> don't mind me, i only installed ubuntu 2 days ago
<flex_> fixed
<thechitowncubs> gmessage is confusing
<thechitowncubs> I don't see how I can get it to execute a command
<sbcl3_> where can i place ttf files in order for them to work?
<sbcl3_> where is the fonts folder?
<critterd> It's All confusing AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
<thechitowncubs> not really
<critterd> Yea Really
<sir-gold> sbcl3_ /home/youruser/.fonts
<stuNNed> critterd: read up at the wiki page dude
<critterd> DID I got the multiverse and univers  working
<devnull> thechitowncubs ... you will need to use xmessage and a script to do what you want
<critterd> Just cant find the dam programs to run them
<jedipottsy> mozilla keeps closing
<jedipottsy> should i re-install ff?
<sbcl3_> how do i unzip a tarball? i forget the four letters...
<devnull> tar xvf
<jedipottsy> help - firefox keeps closing when i try to load a web page
<flex_> how do you set prefered apps
<sir-gold> tar command line switches- the ugly underbelly of linux
<devnull> hehe
<sbcl3_> sir-gold: i don't seem to have that folder
<devnull> youv got a point there
<sir-gold> what is wrong with have an untar command with those switches as default?
<Kisain> anyone know how to use gproftpd?
<Kisain> it's bein stupid or maybe i am :(
<devnull> that would be to easy
<sir-gold> sbcl3_ create it
<[noobuntu] > anyone here who knows to configure the default alse sound device properly?
<jedipottsy> whats the difference between mozilla browser and firefox browser?
<ThomasWinwood> Mozilla isn't being developed.
<ThomasWinwood> Firefox is.
<sir-gold> mozilla has a mail client
<amonkey> firefox=standalone
<sir-gold> mozilla=ugly
<sbcl3_> sir-gold: thanks
<[noobuntu] > help me i have too many soundcards!!
<stuNNed> [noobuntu] : go into your bios and disable onboard sound?
<[noobuntu] > stuNNed, i want to, but there is definitely NO option to do this..
<icebalm> [noobuntu] : don't buy substandard components next time
<[noobuntu] > stuNNed, merci bien... normally it should not be a problem to set the second card as default...
<[noobuntu] > but here it is
<newitailuve> noobuntu ill give you my address and you send me the surplus soundcards, what do you say? :D
<[noobuntu] > newitailuve, ok, you get my onboard...
<JanC> if there is no bios option there might be a jumper on your mobo...
<sir-gold> i spent 2 days once trying to get alsa working, only to discover that the onboard sound was disabled...
<[noobuntu] > oh, please! no more jumper action... is tthere no way to configure alsa to use only the second card?
<Quest-Master> That had to suck sir-gold
<crimsun> [noobuntu] : sec.
<abbot45> i spent a day trying to get my alsa working, but then found out my plugs were in the wrong spots.
<crimsun> [noobuntu] : which two cards?
<abbot45> which is weird because they were working fine in mandrake
<crimsun> [noobuntu] : (i.e., what's the output of cat /proc/asound/cards? Use #flood)
<crimsun> [noobuntu] : so you don't want the cmi to be primary?
<thully> crimsun: I don't think you're going to have to repackage anything from marillat... since Ubuntu Backports already did (in a separate repo than the backports themselves)
<crimsun> [noobuntu] : echo "options snd-cmipci index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<[noobuntu] > crimsun, no, i want  FM801AU its a good terratec card!
<crimsun> thully: ok, good to know. Thanks for the heads-up.
<jedipottsy> HELP
<crimsun> [noobuntu] : ok, good. Now log out of GNOME, log into a console (ctrl+alt+F1), and execute ,,sudo /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload''
<thully> Some people expressed doubts over the quality of those packages (mostly because they remembered the backports problems from a while ago) but they seem to work much better than downloading .debs of Marillat's FTP and using apt-pinning heavily.
<jedipottsy> firefox shuts down for no reason
<jedipottsy> when ever i go to load a page it just shuts down
<jedipottsy> no error message
<jedipottsy> some sites work
<[noobuntu] > crimsun, k, 'll be back
<crimsun> thully: is UB using 1.0pre7?
<devnull> that sounds fun
<devnull> reinsall firefox
<jedipottsy> like the ubunto forum, but not sites like driverheaven
<thully> Mplayer?  I don't think they have Mplayer
<jedipottsy> done tht, lost my firefox icons but still happens
<crimsun> thully: sorry, whichever site you were referring to
<thully> However - note, the repo. mentioned in RestrictedFormats does not have gstreamer stuff yet.
<jedipottsy> happens with mozilla browser aswell
<thully> And I don't think that they have Mplayer - regardless, that would be in the backports section (since it is a new version of something in Hoary) and not in the extras section (which just adds to the package selection)
<brenton> how do i add something to my shell's classpath in ubuntu??
<brenton> it's not liking setenv
<crimsun> brenton: add it (export it) to ~/.bashrc
<thully> I also retired all the Warty-specific instructions in the wiki (as many may be broken now) and said at the top of the page that the instructions are for Hoary and some may work for Warty and some may not...
<crimsun> brenton: Ubuntu uses bash, which honours export, not csh's setenv
<brenton> thanks
<brenton> ok
<crimsun> thully: great, thanks for clarifying that there
<occy> crimsun, got a good networking printing howto?  I've tried to follow this:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions  ->  How can I share my printer on my LAN?   But it doesn't seem to work.
<occy> Got my desktop setup to print.  10.10.0.7   and I've got a laptop I'm trying to print from, to the Desktop.
<thully> Anyway, most people who want multimedia on Warty already have it - as very few people are going to be doing fresh Warty installs now...
<jedipottsy> is there a free cedega?
<crimsun> occy: 'lo, we keep missing each other. Sorry, don't have one off the top of my head.
<occy> You'd think GNOME would have some easy clicky clicky network printing stuff with cups
<occy> crimsun, howdy.  np bud.  ;)
<thully> does anyone know where I would suggest UI/font tweaks for the next release...
<Exposure> cups IS clickety click, try http://localhost:631
<sbcl3_> do fonts really go in a usermade directory ./fonts?
<crimsun> thully: on the ubuntu-devel mailing list for one
<sbcl3_> because from xchat i can't pick any of the ones located there
<occy> Exposure, heh.  Laptop (no printer)  printing to desktop that's on 10.10.0.7  doesn't work with localhost on the laptop.
<occy> Exposure, :P
<crimsun> thully: though if they're gnome- or kde-specific, one also could bring up the issues on those mailing lists
<JoshRA> hey how can i set the shell encodeing to be used on both gnome and kde i can not find out how
<Exposure> occy: both are on linux?
<occy> Exposure, but of course.
<occy> :)
<occy> both are Ubuntu
<thully> I'm not going to be using breezy (at least until it gets fairly stable.)
<Exposure> occy: does the printer show up when you type smbclient -L <desktop> ?
<segphault> I've asked here a couple of times before and never gotten answer... figured I'd try one more time:
<segphault> how do I make sawfish the default window manager?
<occy> october@distance:~ > smbclient -L 10.10.0.7
<occy> Error connecting to 10.10.0.7 (Connection refused)
<occy> Connection to 10.10.0.7 failed
<JoshRA> anyone?
<Exposure> segphault: look at system > preferences > sessions
<occy> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions  <-- this howto doesn't mention samba
<segphault> I've tried all the obvious things (like changing the appropriate value in gconf-editor) and changing the thing in /etc/alternatives
<occy> Exposure, not in regards to printing it does
<occy> errr
<occy> it doesn't
<Exposure> occy: try adding -U <username>
<Exposure> occy: networkingprinting is forwarded to samba by cups
<occy> Exposure, I don't recall setting up samba on my Ubuntu Desktop (that has the printer)
<occy> unless smb is setup by default with Ubuntu
<Exposure> occy: well you have to share the printer in order to use it over a network ;)
<segphault> I've played with the sessions dialog before, but if I had 'sawfish' to startup programs, it starts metacity and gives me a message about not being able to start more than one window manager
<occy> Exposure, have you actually done this before?  Or just making this up as you go?
<occy> Exposure, :P
<segphault> If I remove metacity using the session dialog, I can start sawfish, but that doesn't become persistent
<segphault> what I want to know is where gnome is configured to start metacity. I can't seem to find any relevant scripts in /etc/X11 or anything
<Exposure> occy: I never shared a linux printer before.. but i think this is the way to do it ;)
<occy> Exposure, hah.  Tx for trying to help.
<occy> :P
<occy> :)
<Exposure> np ;)
<qtrr> Quick answer? Any real disavantage to doing a dist-upgrade on warty to horay insted of a clean install of horay?
<crimsun> segphault: the x-window-manager and the gconf key both need to be set to $your_choice_of_wm
<segphault> crimsun: already did that, it didn't work
<sysrq> segphault: or you could just edit the gnome-session to start your WM instead of metacity
<sysrq> which might be a bit easier
<crimsun> qtrr: no real disadvantage, just make sure you read the update notes.
<segphault> sysrq: where? The gnome-session-properties tool doesn't provide a mechanism for that, and metacity *isn't* in the session file
<crimsun> segphault: look at WM=  in /usr/share/gnome/default.wm
<segphault> the session file was the first thing I tried
<sysrq> segphault: hrm, it was for me, that's how I replaced it with openbox
<segphault> crimsun: I changed that too
<bloomberg> does anyone have a username and password for the CUPS on localhost:631
<crimsun> segphault: and you killed the gconf daemon(s)?
<holycow> bloomberg, there is none
<segphault> crimsun: no... but I wasn't logged in when I made those changes
<holycow> bloomberg, thats disabled
<JoshRA> can anyone answer my question?
<sysrq> segphault: you might try killing the metacity process and starting your WM, then saving the gnome-session
<holycow> use the gnome cups manager in systems menu
<bloomberg> im trying to add a printer, and it asks for one
<holycow> dont add a fucking printer
<holycow> use the gnome menu editor in systems
<segphault> sysrq: wouldn't that save a bunch of other incidental junk that gnome starts automatically?
<segphault> sysrq: I'd like to avoid having a bunch of duplicate system processes
<sysrq> segphault: yes, but you can remove those from the session manager as well
<segphault> hm. I guess I'll try that.
<[noobuntu] > crimsun,  i love you man! thank you i will not die of earcancer!
<psychonate> I hope this distro is pretty good
<[noobuntu] > it worked!
<psychonate> Mandriva just made me very angry heh
<bloomberg> holycow: are you talking about adding a printer through System -> Admin -> Printers?
<psychonate> well, Mdk 10.1
<crimsun> [noobuntu] : np
<holycow> bloomberg, what else?
<bloomberg> ok
<holycow> :)
* segphault sighs
<segphault> the gnome people should really consider making a config tool that makes it easier to change the WM
<segphault> I'd bitch to them about it, but I doubt that would accomplish anything, they would probably get all derisive
<psychonate> I prefer XFCE myself
<jordanau> yeah i just logged on to freenode to see that my password was stolen, I then recovered it, released it, only to find that i was logged in in another window
<yoni1> omg,irc in gaim is so cool :)
<psychonate> but xchat has transparency :)
<segphault> psychonate: I tried XFCE when the new version came out. It's not bad, but it's too mouse-centric for my tastes
<jordanau> yoni1, it is nice, but i like xchat after trying both
<holycow> segphault, why not make one sour self? python/gtk are easy enough.
<jordanau> psychonate, it does? do you have to enable it in xorg.conf?!!
<yoni1> jordanau: well yeah i use xchat all time, just found out gaim has support and its kinda cool ;)
<psychonate> segphault: I like using the mouse for switching workspaces, getting window lists, etc.
<segphault> holycow: that's a good idea. I'm not sure if the methodology for changing the config is consistant across dists
<psychonate> jordanau: no, the option is right in xchat's preferences
<segphault> psychonate: that's a matter of preference. I greatly prefer using keyboard for *everything*. I have manually configured almost 300 independent sawfish shortcuts. =}
<jordanau> psychonate, non compliant window manager, i guess i do have to enable it...
<psychonate> heh
<psychonate> jordanau: dunno anything about that
<psychonate> I just use the transparency offered in xchat's preferences
<jordanau> psychonate, yeah well i think it is your fault it doesnt work j/k
<segphault> sawfish has some weird bugs. I'd like to be able to switch to something newer, but I can't find anything I like
<jedipottsy> how do i delete a folder i made as a root?
<segphault> I've been working on a window management library in ruby that may make it so that I can extend metacity to the point where it behaves like sawfish. =}
<sysrq> segphault: looked at openbox? It has customizable keybindings
<psychonate> segphault: only time I use keyboard shortcuts is for new tabs in xchat/firefox and switching between screens in screen
<segphault> sysrq: I haven't looked at openbox. I looked at Flux (which I was told was similar but better) and it looked promising.
<psychonate> fluxbox is nice
<psychonate> pretty lightweight, and it looks decent
<segphault> I like the tabbed window thing in Flux
<jedipottsy> how do i delete a folder i made as a root?
<segphault> I'm really looking forward to the official release of WMII
<sysrq> segphault: I much prefer open to flux, openbox 3 had a entire rewrite and is no longer based on the bb codebase
<psychonate> segphault: dunno if I remember that
<jordanau> jedipottsy, log in as root
<jedipottsy> how do i login as root?
<psychonate> so, this Ubuntu, is it good?
<segphault> WMII is a tiled window manager (like ION but it doesn't suck)
<jordanau> jedipottsy, sudo rm /folder/you/want/gone
<psychonate> I'm downloading it now, and I don't like to be disappointed heh
<segphault> jedipottsy: you don't, you use sudo -s and then give it your normal password
<jordanau> segphault, yeah i misspoke
<jordanau> segphault, thanks
<segphault> psychonate: depends on your tastes. I'm a former debian user. I switched to ubuntu because I got tired of slow releases
<jordanau> segphault, they froze sarge recently right?
<crimsun> last week, yes.
<jedipottsy> rm: cannot remove `cvs': Is a directory
<segphault> psychonate: I have found that ubuntu is very much to my liking. It's almost exactly like debian, but it's way easier to manage, it has much better/easier hardware support/config etc
<segphault> yeah, they just did the freeze
<segphault> not that it means much
<jordanau> jedipottsy, i think you have to delete recursively
<segphault> this debian release is like a year overdue
<jordanau> segphault, or more
<psychonate> segphault: well, I like the amount of packages Gentoo has, and I like relatively regular updates I suppose
<segphault> I really think they should give up on releases and just maintain a constant stream
<sir-gold> frozen at kernel 2.4, so its frozen like a wooly mammoth
<jedipottsy> whats that mean?
<psychonate> segphault: I used Gentoo for a while and liked it, and I just got done trying mandrake 10.1
<psychonate> had some problems with mdk 10.1 though
<jordanau> jedipottsy, rm --help or man rm
<segphault> psychonate: I would say that gentoo beats the crap out of any debian dist, but it requires more effort to maintain
<psychonate> yeah, the latter is definitely true
<jordanau> segphault, key word there is effort
<bigbill52a> nickserv identify bigbill52a
<jordanau> bigbill52a, you might want to add a /msg to that :D
<bigbill52a> thanks
<segphault> psychonate: you will probably be pleasantly surprised by how much easier ubuntu is to maintain, but you will probably also be dissapointed with the performance and the lack of control
<jordanau> bigbill52a, and change your password promptly
<psychonate> Mandrake actually had a decent amount of packages once the online sources are set up, but I had some other problems with it
<bigbill52a> this is the first one that i could get ati drivers to work
<musashi> i<3ubuntu
<bigbill52a> i like the apt-listbugs...
<psychonate> segphault: well, keep in mind, I was just using Mandrake. It's not exactly a customizer's dream
<jordanau> bigbill52a, as an ati customer, i know i will get an nvidia next time
<crimsun> segphault: hm, performance and lack of control?
<jedipottsy> theres 5311 files, i cant delete all those files
<segphault> psychonate: right, mandrake is *much* worse than ubuntu
<segphault> psychonate: I was talking about in comparison to gentoo
<jedipottsy> how do i just delete folder? -d did nowt
<psychonate> yeah
<psychonate> I hear ya
<jordanau> jedipottsy, man rm
<segphault> crimsun: have you ever used gentoo?
<crimsun> segphault: sporadically.
<segphault> crimsun: I'm not saying that ubuntu performs badly or doesn't give you a lot of control, but for someone who is used to stage one gentoo install... nothing can really compare
<bigbill52a> i use ubuntu live to copy files from my customer's computers to an external hard drive...so that i can reinstall windows...and reinstall windows....etc, etc
<psychonate> tbh, I didn't really care so much about the amount of control Gentoo offered as I did about the amount of packages Gentoo offered :)
<crimsun> segphault: there were months when I mussed over LFS
<jordanau> psychonate, a lot or few?
<psychonate> A LOT
<jedipottsy> # rm --directory cvs
<jedipottsy>  - still wont delete
<psychonate> A LOT, LOT
<segphault> crimsun: hehe yeah, I suppose that would exceed gentoo for control/performance
<abbot45> bigbill52a do you ever suggest just switching to linux to them?
<segphault> crimsun: Is that pretty tough to do?
<jordanau> jedipottsy, you have to enter the entire path
<jordanau> jedipottsy, and you need a /
<jedipottsy> ok
<bigbill52a> most of my customers..cant figure out windows...
<bigbill52a> never mind the intricacies of linux
<crimsun> segphault: nope
<jordanau> jedipottsy,        -d, --directory
<jordanau>               unlink  FILE,  even  if  it is a non-empty directory (super-user
<jordanau>               only; this works only if your system
<musashi> most people double click on shit on the desktop for email and web
<jordanau> sorry more lines than i though
<bigbill52a> but i give them the ubuntu live cd so they can play games
<jedipottsy> # rm --directory /home/jedipottsy/cvs
<jordanau> jedipottsy, that unlinks files it doesnt delete folders
<psychonate> I need stability though.
<jordanau> jedipottsy, read the description
<jedipottsy> o
<CATLI_NL> good evening
<psychonate> I just got pissed at Mandrake because my system froze up entirely after 42 days of uptime
<jedipottsy> how do i delete it then?
<psychonate> that really makes me angry
<segphault> jedipottsy: rm -r
<CATLI_NL> anybody from the netherlands
<CATLI_NL> need some help with my cam
<jedipottsy> ok thnx
<segphault> psychonate: I haven't used mdk since.. like... v 8
<segphault> psychonate: and it sucked in a major way back then.
<jordanau> jedipottsy, sudo rm -r <--- you need to be sudo
<psychonate> I don't mind having some problems that can be fixed by switching to a virtual terminal, but when something freezes up entirely...
<CATLI_NL> can somebody help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<psychonate> I just can't take that
<segphault> yeah, that's really a bummer
<psychonate> If I have to reboot, I slay whole families
<segphault> with debian, I had to kill X every now and then
<jordanau> CATLI_NL, if someone knows, they will help you
<bigbill52a> i was using system rescue disk with terminal commands, but ubuntu live is a lot easier and faster
<Dave9191> heya guys :)
<jedipottsy> yeah thanks
<jedipottsy> i done it
<CATLI_NL> i get this is error with motion : Failed to open video device /dev/video0
<psychonate> segphault: Did you have to reboot. I can deal with some killing
<jordanau> CATLI_NL, describe your problem for people to see, dont ask to ask just ask
<segphault> I haven't had a single program/system crash since I started using ubuntu
<jedipottsy> i used root terminal
<psychonate> ah, I like the sound of that
<segphault> psychonate: only once or twice when I was using bad wifi drivers
<psychonate> I don't use wifi ;)
<jordanau> CATLI_NL, do you have any other video programs open?
<CATLI_NL> no
<jordanau> jedipottsy, that works too
<JoshRA> hrm asking here is no help
<jedipottsy> thnx for ur help
<psychonate> as far as I'm concerned, the only time I should have to reboot is to physically move my box or to try out a new kernel
<CATLI_NL> it's a logitech quickcam express, the drivers are loaded very well
<jedipottsy> trying to get wine to wrk
<JoshRA> :/
<CATLI_NL> but I get this error
<jordanau> jedipottsy, are you new to linux??
<bigbill52a> kde will crash unexpectedly leaving my screen filled with little square blocks...programs continue running but you cant exit xserver or reboot
<crimsun> JoshRA: sec, your post was lost in the backscroll
<sysrq> CATLI_NL: maybe it's under /dev/v4l/video0 ? look in dmesg for anything
<jedipottsy> yeah first day
<segphault> psychonate: yeah, I totally agree. Linux memory management is so good, periodic reboots become totally unnecessary
<jedipottsy> ill get better tho
<sysrq> CATLI_NL: also check the file permissions
<CATLI_NL> hmmm, ok
<CATLI_NL> I trial
<jedipottsy> how do i talk to u in red?
<jordanau> jedipottsy, if you have any general linux questions, feel free to /msg me
<CATLI_NL> i try
<jedipottsy> o ryt
<jedipottsy> k
<jordanau> jedipottsy, type part of my name and press tab
<jedipottsy> jordanau, ok
<jedipottsy> jordanau, thnx
<crimsun> JoshRA: what encoding (locale?) are you looking to use?
<musashi> i think the hurd kernel can be modified and not rebooted?
<jordanau> jedipottsy, well done
<jordanau> jedipottsy, you can also use auto complete in terminal with directories ie press /h then tab and it will change to /home
<jedipottsy> jordanau, so if i wanted to install city of heroes, how would i do it?
<CATLI_NL> no, i get the same error
<segphault> musashi: the hurd kernel can be extended in user space, so I think if you add a runtime extension you don't have to reboot to get it to operate
<segphault> musashi: I'm not sure tho
<jordanau> jedipottsy, i assume there is no linux version?
<jedipottsy> jordanau, as the files on the disc is exe
<jordanau> jedipottsy, use cedega
<CATLI_NL> how do I change the permissions of the device??
<jedipottsy> jordanau, no, i was going to use wine
<rixth> /usr/include/pygtk-2.0/pygobject.h:5:20: Python.h: No such file or directory <<< Where would I get that? I installed python-gtk2-dev
<CATLI_NL> if i try chmod i get an error also
<jordanau> jedipottsy, www.transgamming,com or .org i cant remember
<crimsun> rixth: you need python-dev
<psychonate> I'm not very familiar with Debian, so I hope I can figure out how to use this package management system heh
<jedipottsy> jordanau, would wine work?
<sysrq> CATLI_NL: what are you trying to change the permissions to? A fix might just be to add your user account to the video user group if it is set to that
<rixth> crimsun, I've got python2.4-dev and it still dies.
<Quest-Master> psychonate: Debian has the best packaging system hands-down. This is coming from someone who has gone through the hell of RPMs and the complications of compilations ;)
<jordanau> cedega is wine specifically games, that is your best chance
<CATLI_NL> i'am logged in as root
<JoshRA> western8859-15
<JoshRA> i wanted that defaulted
<segphault> psychonate: it's not that hard. If you want to see what the command line commands are like, google for 'APT debian'
<sysrq> CATLI_NL: that's generally a bad idea
<segphault> psychonate: it's not as good as portage/emerge, but it's pretty damn good
<CATLI_NL> ok
<jedipottsy> jordanau, how do i get 32bit firefox? i want to be able to watch flash videos
<jordanau> jedipottsy, are you on AMD 64?
<abbot45> CATLI_NL, yeah, you should learn to do some necessary things using the command line, so you dont have to log in as root.
<musashi> just say no to flash
<jedipottsy> jordanau, yeah
<CATLI_NL> ok
<jordanau> musashi, i cant wait till it goes out of style
<segphault> psychonate: it's like emerge in the sense that it automatically downloads the packages and dependencies, and installs them for you, etc
<crimsun> rixth: what app are you attempting to compile?
<JoshRA> crimsun: westeren 8859-15
<psychonate> yeah, I figured as much
<psychonate> I don't need anything super advanced, as long as it gets me the packages, the deps, and doesn't screw up heh
<jordanau> jedipottsy, all i know is that people say stuff about chroot when it comes to 32 bit programs, you could possible search the forums for it, there is a specific 64 bit forum
<CATLI_NL> ok, if I do dmesg i see the next
<jedipottsy> jordanau, ok
<CATLI_NL> /home/yavuz/Desktop/spca5xx-20050501/drivers/usb/spca561.h: [spca561_init:673]  Find spca561 USB Product ID 928
<CATLI_NL> Colour QuickCam for Video4Linux v0.05
<CATLI_NL> ibm_acpi: ec object not found
<crimsun> JoshRA: then you'll need to generate that locale (dpkg-reconfigure locales)
<jedipottsy> flash is gud
<abbot45> does anyone know how to get an s-video output working?
<crimsun> JoshRA: then choose that when you log in
<jedipottsy> it just only really works well with windows
<CATLI_NL> so i think the driver is loaded good
<CATLI_NL> sysrq can i speak you private
<tritium> abbot45, with what?  An nvidia video card?
<psychonate> I just use twinview for that
<tritium> right
<psychonate> (with an Nvidia card)
<abbot45> tritium, its actually a voodoo 3, which is my problem.  all i can find howto's for are nvidia & ati.
<DNA`> kubuntu = kde ubuntu?:D
<tritium> abbot45, ah, I'm only familiar with nvidia twinview for more recent cards...sorry
<crimsun> ev'ning, tritium :)
<tritium> good evening, crimsun :)
<abbot45> tritium, yeah.  its old as hell
<tritium> abbot45, there is a package called "nvtv", but I can't be certain it will work for you
<tritium> ah, never mind, different vendor
<Scognito> hi all
<abbot45> tritium, yeah, nv=nvidia
<Scognito> any recomendation before upgrading to breezy?
<tritium> abbot45, yeah, sorry ;)
<crimsun> Scognito: yeah. Don't.
<Scognito> ok :D
<psychonate> abbot45: http://www.realh.co.uk/linux_tv_howto/ar01s07.html
<abbot45> thanks
<Scognito> crimsun, it is much instable then
<Quest-Master> DNA`: Yep.
<DNA`> :)
<psychonate> abbot45: God only knows how new/old that is heh
<crimsun> Scognito: it is usable with extreme caution
<bigbill52a> anyone know of any drivers for x6150...lexmark
<abbot45> psychonate, yeah
<abbot45> ill give it a try
<Thorrn4> hello all!!
<Scognito> i ever used debian sid, dunno if it is much different
<Quest-Master> Thorrn4.. are you a member of Spherical?
<abbot45> since i just rememberd.  how do i change my x-chat settings so i dont have to be holding down Ctrl to click a link.
<Thorrn4> lol....yep Quest-Master
<Quest-Master> Thorrn4: Recognize me? ;)
<Thorrn4> yep Quest-Master!!!
<Quest-Master> :D
<Thorrn4> long time no talk!!!
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Thorrn4> I havent been on Spherical in awhile
<Thorrn4> how have you been Quest-Master?!
<Quest-Master> Good, good
<Quest-Master> I'll PM you
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> cual es el canal de ubuntu en espaol????????????''
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> cual es el canal de ubuntu en espaol????????????''
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> cual es el canal de ubuntu en espaol????????????''
<tritium> dAniElITO_eL_UNI, #ubuntu-es
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> gracias!!
<tritium> de nada
<jordanau> what is the literal translation of "de nada"
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> disculpa.. tritium.. me puedes ayudar a instalar el java..!! :D
<tritium> of nothing
<jordanau> tritium, thanks
<tritium> think more like, "think nothing of it"
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> thanks!! :P
<psychonate> or "it's nothing"
<jordanau> tritium, i took "American Spanish" for 2 years so i dont know alot
<tritium> dAniElITO_eL_UNI, si
<psychonate> jordanau: I learned it in my Spanish class
<tritium> I'm from New Mexico, so I get some practice ;)
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> disculpa.. tritium.. me puedes ayudar a instalar el java..!! :D!!!
<Thorrn4> wow psychonate
<psychonate> Castillano or whatever
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> alguen me puede ayudar a instalar el JAVA!!
<psychonate> Thorrn4: what?
<jordanau> tritium, can someone help me install java? right?
<tritium> jordanau, yep
<tritium> jordanau, well, he asked if I can help him
<Thorrn4> psychonate, u beening in a Spanish class....and learning something
<jordanau> tritium, roughly i just recognized a couple of verbs and but 2 and 2 together
<tritium> :)
<CATLI_NL> has anybody a solution for me to fix : COMMAND  PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<CATLI_NL> camserv 6398 nobody  mem    CHR   81,0      6333 /dev/video0
<CATLI_NL> camserv 6398 nobody    5r   CHR   81,0      6333 /dev/video0
<bob2> dAniElITO_eL_UNI: Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jordanau> tritium, or shall we say dos y dos... :)
<psychonate> Thorrn4: You don't have to be a dickhead. I was merely contrasting what was taught to us with what was taught to them.
<bob_> does anyone have any experience with Kylix, specifically problems with fonts
<tritium> jordanau, ;)
<CATLI_NL> has anybody a solution for me to fix this : Processing thread 0 - config file /etc/motion/motion.conf
<CATLI_NL> Thread0 device: /dev/video0 input: 8
<CATLI_NL> Failed to open video device /dev/video0
<Scognito> crimsun, is breezy much more unstable than sid?
<BrettMeister> Here's an easier question than some of these: What do you think is the best CD burning program for use in Gnome?
<jordanau> BrettMeister, gnome baker
<bretzel> bob_: yes, I do have that probs with unreadable fonts ( v=too much little )
<bob2> that's uselessly subjective
<Thorrn4> psychonate, what do u mean by "them"? dont think that u r better....nevermind....forget it
<anethema> BrettMeister, gnomebaker
<tritium> BrettMeister, there is also graveman
<bob2> if nautilus doesn't do what you want, then start looking
<jordanau> BrettMeister, although it isn't exaclty without bugs
<psychonate> Thorrn4: I don't know where you get this idea of "better" or worse...
<BrettMeister> jordanau, I just installed, so I'm unfamiliar with what's already there.  Is gnomebaker already installed?
<crimsun> Scognito: a few major things are in flux
<psychonate> Thorrn4: I was implying neither
<BrettMeister> jordanau, Is gnomebaker as stable and MD5-compatible as K3b?
<jordanau> Thorrn4, since the word "them" is so derogatory
<Scognito> what do you mean crimsun ?
<anethema> well, k3b is good if you already have all the kde libs installe
<anethema> d
<Thorrn4> thanks for backing me up jordanau
<Rymastah> ey
<Rymastah> my friend has a problem
<jordanau> Thorrn4, that was sarcasm
<BrettMeister> anethema, Thanks for the response.
<Rymastah> His live cd wont boot up on his mac
<anethema> np
<Thorrn4> so was that jordanau
<Rymastah> It just loads into Osx
<jordanau> Thorrn4, well so is this
<bob2> Rymastah: does he/she know how to boot cds on mac?
<psychonate> by "them," I meant the other kids that learned with jordanau
<bretzel> bob_:  ? Can;t accept your request: DDC chat not doing anything ( bug in xchat ? )
<bob2> Rymastah: ie, can he/she boot another one ok
<jordanau> Thorrn4, i dont know what that means...
<bob2> ?
<Rymastah> Nope
<tritium> Rydekull, hold the "c" key while booting
<Rymastah> That didnt work
<tritium> Rymastah, ^^^
<jordanau> BrettMeister, i dont know
<bob_> bretzel,  have you been able to get kylix up and running without it crashing?
<Rymastah> He tried holding c down
<bob2> Rymastah: then the problem is probably just with your friend not following the instructions
<jordanau> BrettMeister, i do know that it is slow as hell at decoding mp3's
<bob2> Rymastah: you have to hold down c before the boing
<bretzel> Yes. But unusable because of the too tiny fonts in the GUI ...
<Rymastah> ok, so run me through it so I can tell him
<brosio> every time i try to run an mp3 with noatun it crashes, other sounds works good, xmms works good any could help ?
<bob2> brosio: #kubuntu
<bretzel> bob_: Yes. But unusable because of the too tiny fonts in the GUI ...
<bob_> yes,  I've had that problem,  even tried changing font to sans serif 10 without any luck
<BrettMeister> jordanau, I have used K3b a lot for ISOs and it sure is great with getting and checking the disk for MD5 compliance.  I was just wondering if there was a program native to Gnome that does the same.
<bretzel> bob_: Me too I've tried to change the GUI fonts without success
<bretzel> bob_ it is really a BIG joke!
<Rymastah> Okay, heres right here
<Rymastah> Its still loading in mac os x
<bob_> it's too bad,  I've used delphi a lot and I would like to try kylix
<BrettMeister> bob2, I just left Kubuntu because of crashes and collosal screws when trying anything to do with sound.
<bretzel> bob_: I hope it isn't intentional
<bob2> BrettMeister: ok
<bob_> no,  it is linux related problem
<shido6> does anyone have the original 9800 all in wonder cd?
<psychonate> eh, why?
<flex_> anyone know why I cant see files on my /chroot/media/cdrom0
<flex_> its in fstab and I made the dir
<flex_> as soon as I exit i can see files again
<bob_> perhaps you can help me then, re: programming in linux.  Should I use gnome or kde, and what language, compiler, or ide would let me develop gui apps quite readily
<bob_> there seem to be so many options
<jordanau> BrettMeister, it will burn an iso, you will have to do md5 on your own
<Quest-Master> bob_, that's what makes Linux so awesome
<jordanau> FLeiXiuS, mount -a
<jordanau> flex_, mount -a
<bob_> indeed,  however, it makes it a bit confusing to make the initial decisions
<Quest-Master> bob_: I'd advise Python and wxPython for GUI apps
<FLeiXiuS> :=P
<Quest-Master> bob_, use wxGlade to produce the GUIs
<jordanau> flex_, nevermind, i didnt read your question right
<Quest-Master> bob_: And use gedit or Quanta to produce the code, and you're set. ;)
<Rymastah> ok, so it still runs in mac os 10!
<Rymastah> weir
<Rymastah> d
<Rymastah> even when he holds down the c key
<bob_> thank you for that advice,  I'd been considering that
<bob2> Rymastah: he's holding it down at the wrong time
<psychonate> flex_: Do you need to do 'source /etc/profile' after chrooting or something?
<bob2> Rymastah: get out the manual
<Rymastah> So when exactly does he hold it down?
<bob_> however, coming from a c++ and delphi background,  it means a new learning curve too
<flex_> psychonate, I dont know what that would do
<Quest-Master> bob_: Why not Kylix then?
<bob_> I'm having trouble getting kylix to run properly,  it hangs, and there is a font problem
<Quest-Master> :( It works prefectly for most people on the forums
<Rymastah> so when does he hold it down?
<bob2> get him to read the manual
<bob2> or google
<bob2> this is readily avilable informationm
<bob2> also, I told you already
<JoshRA> crimsun: it is installed
<crimsun> JoshRA: and which display manager are you using?
<JoshRA> it was beand what do you mean slected on login
<JoshRA> i was useing gnome
<JoshRA> now kde
<JoshRA> i mainly am cioncerned with the termal
<JoshRA> terminal since i use irssi
<JoshRA> the default encode does not show symbols correctlys
<crimsun> JoshRA: konsole or gnome-terminal?
<JoshRA> ie degrees the pound or euro sign
<|QuaD-_> my system is running sluggishly
<JoshRA> samne iussues ith both but i uyse the respective in each
<crimsun> JoshRA: use the menu to choose the correct encoding
<Rymastah> what manual do i search for?
<JoshRA> i have
<Rymastah> the ubuntu manual?
<JoshRA> how do i default it
<crimsun> JoshRA: use the preferences
<stuNNed> crimsun: hi, is it normal behaviour that is i save something to the Desktop folder it doesn't show up on the desktop unless i refresh that folder in Nautilus?
<occy> if anyone has a moment:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=162683#post162683   <-- remote printing
<JoshRA> crimsun: i did that but! it does not default
<crimsun> stuNNed: I suppose that depends on the backend, which depends whether dnotify or inotify is used
<stuNNed> crimsun: which do you use?
<crimsun> stuNNed: I use inotify, because I'm using a pre-2.6.12
<tirian> I'm trying to make text files open with gvim via Nautilus. However I keep getting a "Could not add application to the application database" error.
<tirian> Any ideas? I tried Google, but to no avail...
<stuNNed> crimsun: so any previous uses dnotify?
<crimsun> stuNNed: Hoary's kernel does
<crimsun> (and presently, so does Breezy's)
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: i thought they use inotify?
<oneleaf_> I'm admin of ubuntu.org.cn . I mirror cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu by rsync.but some file can't down, why?
<DNA`> so when was the first release released?:] 
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: inotify is disabled by default.
<stuNNed> crimsun: odd, using gtk's file save dialogue 90% of the time if i save a file to teh Desktop it doesn't show up unless i refresh in Nautilus
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> stuNNed: my hunch is that dnotify+gamin are to blame
<stuNNed> crimsun: oh, how to get rid of them?  this is an upgrade from Warty...
<bob2>  gamin is still using dnotify?
<crimsun> stuNNed: you don't have any choice currently
<Thorrn4> I have a quick question...If I change my video card...what do I have to do when it boots up? will it auto-detect it?
<stuNNed> crimsun: can i go back to fam or is that a bad idea as well?
<stuNNed> crimsun: is a shame i'll just have to refresh nautilus to see what's on desktop w/out killing nautilus
<crimsun> bob2: it uses poll since inotify method is broken
<bob2> crimsun: even in  hoary?
<darkaudit> Thorrn4: is it the same type?
<bob2> dang
<crimsun> stuNNed: bad idea to go back
<stuNNed> crimsun: ok then, dangit
<stuNNed> crimsun: should i file a bug, upgrade to breezy, or just wait?
<crimsun> stuNNed: check bugzilla, certainly, but it's a better idea to wait
<stuNNed> crimsun: ok, dangit
<desrt> so how's the ppc64 port coming, guys? :)
<jedipottsy> in kde how do i get the multiple desktop thing back?
<jedipottsy> ive lost it, and i dont know how to switch desktops
<desrt> probably right click on a panel and 'add to panel' or something?
<desrt> it will probably be called "pager" or "workspace switcher" or similar
<sir-gold> its pager
<LinuxJones> jedipottsy, add a workspace switcher via right click
* desrt avoids kde where possible :)
<jedipottsy> linuxboy, how?
<jedipottsy> LinuxJones, how/
<sir-gold> there is a kubuntu channel for this stuff...
<sir-gold> i run kubuntu, but my laptop is currently clocking on a libc6 update, so i can't look it up
<LinuxJones> jedipottsy, right click the panel and select add
<sir-gold> why does locales take so long to update
<thully> Can somebody tell me why backports are considered hazardous to your (system's) health?
<robbie> are they?
<tritium> yes, they are
<tritium> thully: for one, they make upgrading to new releases a pain
<LinuxJones> thully, because they are not standard Ubuntu packages. The backport software might caue problems when you want to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<thully> as I've seen some bug fixes only available as backports - Firefox, for instance, along with netapplet, have bugs that are only fixed through backports
<tritium> netapplet is a universe package, and should be fixed by a universe maintainer, not backports
<thully> For instance: Ubuntu's firefox is at 1.0.2, which still has security holes - you have to download a backport to get the fixes
<jedipottsy> where is workspace switcher
<tritium> the security fixes in 1.0.3 were patched into ubuntu's 1.0.2
<darkaudit> backports just had an update for firestarter...
<jedipottsy> i go right click add
<jedipottsy> but i cant find workspace switcher
<thully> All of them?  I was under the impression that there were still unfixed issues...
<LinuxJones> jedipottsy, your running kubuntu ?
<jedipottsy> ye
<tritium> jedipottsy: perhaps ask in #kubuntu
<jedipottsy> #kununtu
<jedipottsy> ok
<LinuxJones> jedipottsy, ask in #kubuntu they know all of that kde stuff :)
<thully> It sounds like netapplet isn't going to be updated, as all the fixes come in a new upstream version (1.0 versus 0.99)
<jedipottsy> ok ne1 know why mozilla just shuts down for no reason when i try to access sites like driverheaven.net?
<thully> It would be nice if major bug fixes that require a new upstream version of something were available in official Ubuntu repositories (they could go in ubuntu-updates, so those who don't want these could leave it out of sources.list)
<darkaudit> this bug was fixed upstream, but is still showing pending upload: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6615
<thully> I sometimes feel like I *need* backports, especially in the case of netapplet and other universe apps that aren't updated..
<tritium> thully: did you request a fix for netapplet?  there are MOTUs you can ask, or you can file a bug on malone
<thully> what is malone
<tritium> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone
<thully> I think I asked about netapplet - since it needs a new upstream version for a fix, it sounds like this is being done in Breezy only
<rixth> How does one execute a .jar file?
<crimsun> java -jar foo.jar
<rixth> Thanks
<sbcl3__> does anyone know how to get the ems-usb2 working in linux (its a piece of gaming hardware)?
<occy> What username and pass do I use at:  http://localhost:631/  for printing stuff with CUPS.
<occy> My user / pass doesn't work.
<occy> someone said I needed root's pass
<occy> heh
<occy> we don't have a root pass set
<crimsun> are you using the print manager tool?
<occy> crimsun, trying to.
<occy> err
<occy> crimsun, just trying to get printing to work remotely.
<occy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=162683&postcount=6
<thully> on another note, has anyone else found the default fonts in firefox to be huge?
<tritium> occy: you have to edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf in order to enable what you're trying to do
<occy> tritium, can you check that post bud?
<occy> tritium, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=162683&postcount=6
<occy> tritium, it shows what I've done.  Which is edit the file you just mention.
<tuppa> gah
<tuppa> stupid emu10k1 in alsa
<Razor-X> hey
<ThomasWinwood> I need higher-resolution icons. Preferably 192x192 or 128x128.
<g14> Does anyone know the directory where synaptic / apt store the deb files they dl
<tritium> /var/cache/apt/archives
<Razor-X> if NTFSResize claims it can resize fragmented partitions, why does it only find 400 MB free of my NTFS partition, when it has 10 GB free, it's been defragmented, but the space hasn't been consolidated
<tritium> occy: I've never done what you're trying to do.  I just use gnome's print configurator
<occy> tritium, it doesn't work for me.
<occy> tritium, the gnome print tool.
<occy> I've tried the "Global settings - Detect LAN Printers"
<occy> but it never shows anything
<LinuxJones> occy, what kind of printer do you have ?
<Razor-X> damned NTFSResize >_<
<occy> LinuxJones, the post I put above has all the gory details.  but its' an HP 1100A  LaserJet.  quite common.
<occy> LinuxJones, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=162683&postcount=6
<LinuxJones> occy, install cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<g14> tritium: Thanks, I was afraid thats what you would say. I guess it gets cleared out every so often
<LinuxJones> occy, argh sorry don't
<occy> LinuxJones, hehehe ok.
<tritium> g14: apt-get and aptitude don't clear it unless you make them.  I don't use synaptic, so I'm not sure if that does or not.
<occy> We aren't quite "Grandma Friendly" yet.  But dangit, we are getting there fast.
<occy> little things getting fixed here and there will really put the spit and polish on Ubuntu.
<DonL> I think it's awesome
<dantheman> has anyone upgraded to firefox 1.1 yet?
<LinuxJones> occy, there might be some help here >> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/40707 ... sorry I don't have a HP printer I use Epson :)
<occy> LinuxJones, printer type shouldn't really matter.
<DonL> dantheman, no, not yet
<occy> but thanks
<LinuxJones> occy, it's a postscript printer ?
<dantheman> DonL: when it comes out, how will i be able to upgrade?
<occy> LinuxJones, it prints locally fine.
<occy> heh
<LinuxJones> occy, wtf...what's ur problem again ? :)
<occy> LinuxJones, guess you didn't read the Forum post I pasted to you. :P~   :)    http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=162683&postcount=6
* occy beats LinuxJones with a wet noodle
<LinuxJones> occy, that's too easy :)
<DonL> dantheman, sorry, don't know. Wait till Ubuntu offers the upgrade would be the smartest thing
<tritium> occy: have you read: file:///usr/share/doc/cupsys/online-docs/sam.html#FAQ ?
<LinuxJones> occy, did you re-start the cups service after configuring ?
<occy> tritium, that doesn't stand out like a sore thumb anywhere, but I'll sure as heck RTFD it.
<occy> ;)
<occy> LinuxJones, yup.  but of course Mister.
<LinuxJones> occy, you can ping the machine connected to the printer for the client ?
<LinuxJones> *from
<aardvark> someone plse help
<aardvark> tried to do apt-get dist-upgrade
<occy> LinuxJones, heh, yes, I sure can.  I stated that clearly here:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=162683&postcount=6
<occy> LinuxJones, :P~~~ :)
<aardvark> but I get the "The following packages have been kept back:" message
* occy wonders if LJ sees a pattern evolving
<tritium> occy: okay, just in case you're not aware, all package store their docs in /usr/share/doc/<packagename> -- this is always a good place to start looking
<LinuxJones> occy, lol
<occy> LinuxJones, ;)
<aardvark> how do I find out why these packages are being held back
<princedimond> server irc.rizon.net
<occy> tritium, yah... not quite "Grandma Friendly"  but thanks.  I will try and remember that.
<ThomasWinwood> aardvark: They haven't come out of the closet yet.
<occy> tritium, I've used Linux since 96' but seem to be perpetually stuck in "end-user" land.
<occy> hehe
<aardvark> ThomasWinwood, thanks but.....er
<ThomasWinwood> You'll need to wait for their counselling to finish.
<aardvark> I am trying to upg from Warty to Hoary
<aardvark> any experts out there ?
<DonL> aardvark, I did it, but I followed the Ubuntu Wiki
<helio7> My system locks up and crashes at least once a day, where hitting the reset button is the only remedy; sometimes it only crashes to gdm and forces me to log in again; does this sound like a kernel crash or an X crash?  I can disable nvidia drivers to test if it's something to do with that right?
<JDahl> aardvark, I am not an expert... but then upgrading from warty to hoary doesnt take one: replace occurences with "warty" to "hoary" in /etc/sources.list, run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<JDahl> aardvark, /etc/apt/sources.list, that is
<arvan> hi all
<aardvark> JDahl, thats exactly what I did, but I get "The following packages have been kept back"
<DNA`> warty is such a beautiful name :D
* helio7 is nostalgic for the stability of his system under warty
<DonL> aardvark, did you add some repositories, like backport?
<DonL> .. in Warty I mean
<arvan> I've got a question on alsa/esd & games sound...can I ask?
<helio7> arvan never ask to ask
<tritium> arvan: you're always welcome to ask
<arvan> ok
<arvan> my sound is working for things like 'alsamixer' and gnome-system sounds, xmms...
<helio7> yeah tritium says it nicer :-P
<tritium> helio7: I would say your idea is a good one.  Test the "nv" driver rather than the "nvidia" one, to see if that's causing you problems.
<helio7> thanks
<arvan> but it isn't working for tuxracer or bzflag, frozen bubble
<arvan> any ideas where to look?  I think permission, but not sure
<helio7> arvan I always killesd before tuxracer
<JDahl> arvan, does fuser /dev/dsp tell you something?
<arvan> wait...I'll ask
<helio7> my fuser /dev/dsp says 16020
<JDahl> arvan, if some processes are locking /dev/dsp, fuser would tell you
<arvan> mine says /dev/dsp:            12884
<Razor-X> again, does anyone have any info on NTFSResize?
<JDahl> arvan, the brutish approach is to run "fuser -k /dev/dsp", then run the other apps
<tritium> Razor-X: other than that your mileage may vary, and that it's somewhat risky?
<arvan> JDahl...is that a one time deal or every time?
<helio7> JDahl you could edit that line into the launcher tab though with a semi-colon correct?
<Razor-X> tritium: well, the page says that the newer versions can resize fragmented partitions
<helio7> ie "fuser -k /dev/dsp; /usr/games/tuxracer"
<Razor-X> I defragmented the partition, but not to the point where the disk-space was consolidated
<Razor-X> *free disk-space
<JDahl> arvan, that would kill the app that's locking /dev/dsp (likely gnome sound server), and you need to run it every time (or disable gnome sound server at startup)
<Moo> hi
<Razor-X> and, it could only find 400 MB free, when I actually have 10 GB free on that partition
<Moo> I changed video cards and now ubuntu can't detect it.
<arvan> ok...so when I finish the bzflag, will I have no gnome sound?
<JDahl> arvan, yup...
<sir-gold> moo, so the gui is all screwy looking?
<JDahl> arvan, (unless they fixed the sharing problems)
<Moo> sir-gold, no gui :(
<helio7> i usually just killesd then play ; if i need sound again i type esd
<sir-gold> Moo are you at a text login prompt?
<arvan> hmm....I've had them both working together in other distros...any other ideas?
<Moo> sir-gold, yes
<arvan> like...should I recompile the kernel?
<tritium> no
<sir-gold> Moo ok, log in and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Moo> do I have to login as root?
<sir-gold> yes
<Moo> shit
<aardvark> sudo su -
<sir-gold> i think
<sir-gold> yeah sudo
<Moo> i don't remember the password
<arvan> is this an issue of the 2.6 alsa (internal) v. the alsa (external)?
<aardvark> Moo, sudo su -
<tritium> Moo: sudo -i
<Moo> o.o
<sir-gold> with sudo you use your user password
<Moo> which one?
<Moo> oh!
<Moo> nice
<Moo> ok
<aardvark> Moo, your login
<Nalioth> woohoo! i'm back
<sir-gold> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Razor-X> is there a good, free, NTFS defragmenter out there?
<sir-gold> when it asks for a password, use your user password
<Moo> ok
<Moo> thanks
<DonL> Bye for now
<aardvark> Bye
<Nalioth> Razor-X, you mean for linux?  :P
<Razor-X> err, sorry, for Windows
<Razor-X> ;-P
<Razor-X> should've specified that
<Razor-X> stupid NTFSResize people -_-
<tritium> Razor-X: ?
<helio7> arvan listening to you with the sound problem inspired me to work on my same issue; I created a script that has 3 lines "1st: killall esd 2nd: tuxracer 3rd:esd" and pointed the tuxracer launcher to that shellscript;  I verified that it re-launches esd when I close the game
<helio7> I realize it's not elegant, but it's enough for me that it works;
<Razor-X> tritium: NTFSResize claims they can resize even fragmented partitions, I defragmented mine, but just because the free space wasn't consolidated, it would'nt find all the free-space on the drive
<Razor-X> not even a semi-substantial amount
<tritium> Razor-X, yes, I recall
<Razor-X> and, I don't think Windows Defragmenter can do that
<sir-gold> diskkeeper can defrag everything, including the swap file
<sir-gold> diskeeper
<Razor-X> sir-gold: ahh, that's what i'm thiking of doing
<Razor-X> just started fiddling with it
<Razor-X> insofar, the boot-time defrag's weren't working, but that was because of Zone Alarm Pro
<Razor-X> so, i'm gonna try and do it on next reboot
<holycow> its funny to read #ubuntu-fr and read irc shorthand like lol
<SQL_Sam> hey all!
<Razor-X> holycow: lol was AOL Speak, if I recall
<Razor-X> that's why I never use it ;-P
<Razor-X> that, and heh is much easier to type
<holycow> and it has linguistic connection
<holycow> not sure what lol translates to in french :)
<Razor-X> it doesen't
<Razor-X> as far as I know French, it doesen't
<Razor-X> hell, i'm doing a report in French now ;-P
<SQL_Sam> got a question - how do i chmod a folder to let it be read & writable? - its my  web php folder and I'm trying to create files in it through php.
<holycow> Razor-X, hehe :)
<drcode> is there any option to check on disk what file or dir is the biggest one , I Learn that its possible by grep, is there command or app that can do it?
<holycow> there is a command, but i can't remember it, maybe google can?
<helio7> SQL_Sam: chmod 777 gives everyone read/write/execute power
<Razor-X> SQL_Sam: chmod 777 xxx
<holycow> at least you know one exists :)
<SQL_Sam> helio7, thanks!
<Razor-X> google up installing SQL scripts, and you'll find a nice Chmod tutorial ;-P
<SQL_Sam> Razor-X, thanks!
<Razor-X> xxx is the file, by the way
<Razor-X> better than the man file, anyways
<SQL_Sam> lol - yah i got that part ;-)
<Razor-X> chmod was the hardest to learn command by far
<SQL_Sam> i read the man pages but it confused me more
<Razor-X> the man for that command sucks ****
<drcode> if there was software in linux that helped to easy setup like hebrew put and other, I think ms can kick out of the market
<drcode> I start with linux as newbiew and now I only have linux at home and office
<holycow> drcode, :) welcome
<holycow> how long have you been using it?
<Razor-X> I started with linux with only BASH
<holycow> me too, i also don't use windows
<Razor-X> I _tried_ to get X to install
<SQL_Sam> drcode, i wish i could - i work in a ms shop
<Razor-X> but, it was being a total bitch
<bob_> re: Python ?  Is compiled python fast,  can it be used for games?
<Razor-X> and, in the meantime, I started learning BASH
<Razor-X> bob_: Python is interpreted
<Razor-X> and, it can be used for games
<drcode> I think that linux only missing is gui for setup easy most of the things , and pepole will start useing it
<holycow> bob2, yes and no, pygame.org should give you some idea
<thechitowncubs_> can xchat handle dcc?
<bob_> tks
<holycow> you wont be doing 3d t ypes of games but you can do a lot of simpler games
<drcode> I also setup wine , but I hope it will support more games .
<holycow> python is used a lot in games as *glue* for various components too
<Razor-X> drcode: never doubt the power of an idiotc standard
<tritium> thechitowncubs, yes
<thechitowncubs_> drcode: cedega works great
<Razor-X> Linux is to the OS word as Dvorak is to the keyboard world
<iluciv> Hi I'm trying to repair a broken package (nvidia-glx) but I can't seem to. I've cleaned, repaired, checked, uninstalled, forced the apt-get command but it still responding with the same terminal response if I post the read out (10 lines; 2 lines @ a time can someone have a lokk and see if they can see what I'm doing worng??)
<thechitowncubs_> ok, thanks
<drcode> but cedage cost money
<holycow> drcode, actually linux has easy gui setup, its called dpkg/apt/synaptic
<holycow> it guarantees a single standard and uniformity
<drcode> I am talking on opensource pure
<holycow> its up to the rest of the world ot use it
<Razor-X> just like QWERTY
<bob_> ubuntu is amazing,  best thing I've seen since cpm
<SQL_Sam> lol okay i did the chmod what is the command to see that the folder changed?
<Razor-X> an idiotic standard ;-P
<drcode> also setup wine or cedage is not easy if U are realy new in liunx env.
<iluciv> Unpacking nvidia-glx (from .../nvidia-glx_1.0.7174-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<iluciv> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<drcode> spicial if U come from windows
<holycow> drcode, what you usuallyu find tho is that people refuse to standardize, everyone wants their own gui installer, so you get the shit that windows has ... in other words let's hope for windows stuff to make ithere :)
<SQL_Sam> I have a question about wine?
<digitalfox|slp> drcode, it's not badunder ubuntu by default it seems
<iluciv> thats the problem isn't it
<musashi> ls -l foldername
<SQL_Sam> if I have a home network where the other pc has XP on it can i use wine to connect and use stuff on it?
<iluciv> dpkg: error processing /cdrom//pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10/nvidia-glx_1.0.7174-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<tritium> iluciv, why do you have both nvidia-glx and fglrx on the same system?
<drcode> I think that if on;y there was gui that helped for east use , like nvidia setting , wine and so it can bet out ms
<Razor-X> well, there's one thing about Windows that not many people in the Linux world admit
<iluciv> thats what I thought! I had an ati card but I'm sure I've uninstalled the drivers
<Razor-X> Windows OSs are small, for the amount of device support they offer
<drcode> I think thats what missing in windows
<JDahl> SQL_Sam, yes, if you setup samba and share your c:\windows folder
<tritium> iluciv, no, your error indicates that you still have fglrx stuff
<newitailuve> totem doesn't let me resize subtitles, anybody know a movie player that does? so i watch a flick as i go to sleep now :D
<digitalfox|slp> Razor-X, hardware support costs very little space in Linux
<bob_> samba:  if windoze is on hda1 it doesnt seem to see it,  it finds hda2
<digitalfox|slp> Razor-X, and Windows 9x has very very very little hardware support by default
<Razor-X> digitalfox|slp: still, I think that Windows size is really nice
<iluciv> tritium: How can I check
<Razor-X> Linux is definitely getting better in that alley
<tritium> iluciv, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<drcode> I had to ask here and other channel and forum to know things , it took time , but at the end all workd, if there where appliction in gui that can be multi platform and give easy help , then ms can get out of the market
<digitalfox|slp> Razor-X, it doesn't come with half the stuff that Ubuntu does, and a Ubuntu install is tiny
<SQL_Sam> JDahl, i have it set up so that my windows can see and share my linux (file share)
<Razor-X> but, just a couple years back, effective distros were behemoths
<digitalfox|slp> Razor-X, yes, because "every one needed a compiler"
<Razor-X> yeah, Ubuntu is definitely the new standard of small in Linux
<SQL_Sam> JDahl, but i dont have it sep up the other way around yet
<JDahl> SQL_Sam, that's a problem, of course
<digitalfox|slp> Razor-X, and actually if you selectivelly install RedHat packages, it's not bad. At all.
<Razor-X> i'm amazed at the (prophessed) power in 1.5 GB
<SQL_Sam> JDahl, I think I need to install sambafs - it I recall
<Razor-X> I haven't installed it yet, so I'll remove the prophessed then ;-P
<nat_> oi vey, it took forever to get online.  im connecting through a shared connection on a windows machine
<Razor-X> which i'm gonna do as soon as possible
<Razor-X> if this weekend I can resize the NTFS, and then fdisk /mbr
<Razor-X> I can set it to install on a weekday
<drcode> ubuntu come with other borwser accept firefox?
<JDahl> SQL_Sam, I dont use Samba much, but I would think installing samba via aptitude should cover additional dependencies
<drcode> I Need to put new hdd in my linux
<drcode> can I do copy of one hdd into other bigger one and then load the linux from there?
<iluciv> tritium: whats that meant to do it just went to a new terminal line?
<digitalfox|slp> windows 98 requires 200 or so for the OS alone without apps if memory serves.
<digitalfox|slp> 200 MB* or so
<BrettMeister> When an application is frozen like XMMS is right now, is there some way in gnome to force it to quit?
<digitalfox|slp> Ubuntu is 800 MB "out of the box" I think... correct me if I'm wrong
<Razor-X> digitalfox|slp: a bit less, but, yeah, that's about right
<digitalfox|slp> and it has tons of stuff
<musashi> Epiphany browser
<Razor-X> digitalfox|slp: isn't it 1.5 GB?
<nat_> 1.8 gb recommended
<Razor-X> once installed?
<JDahl> BrettMeister, xkill?
<tritium> iluciv, look for fglrx packages.  try this first: export COLUMNS=200, and then run the previous command again
<squareff> anybody ever tried "rsync -P <ftp...::final.iso> <local/beta.iso>"? did it work?
<digitalfox|slp> Razor-X, it seemed smaller to me
<BrettMeister> I would really appreciate the help.  I've been getting screwed by sound and music issues all day..... :-(
<Razor-X> everyone here has told me it's 1.5 GB
<BrettMeister> JDahl, I'll try that.  Thanks.
<digitalfox|slp> my install on my desktop is 2 GB, and I've already installed tons of stuff, including GCC and some dev libraries, which take up tons of space.
<Razor-X> that's why i've cordoned off a nice 5.5 GB for it (.5 for Swap)
<nat_> one question, if I am connected enough to be here, are there any good reasons Synaptic still gives me errors trying to connect?
<digitalfox|slp> I remember it was around the 1 GB mark when I checked :)
<BrettMeister> JDahl, Would I do that from the terminal?  Yes?
<musashi> gnome applet called force quit
<iluciv> tritium: ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                            6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11                       Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<JDahl> BrettMeister, yes
<tritium> iluciv, yep
<BrettMeister> musashi, Thanks.  Is it in a drop-down menu?
<squareff> [retrying]  anybody ever tried "rsync -P <ftp...::final.iso> <local/beta.iso>"? did it work?
<tritium> iluciv, if you have nvidia, you don't need that
<musashi> right click on panel>add to panel
<iluciv> tritium: so I can apt-get remove that first
<tritium> iluciv, yes, in fact apt-get remove --purge it to be safe
<iluciv> tritium: and that should allow nvidia-glx install??
<tritium> iluciv, it should, yes
<Moo> sir-gold, It works ;] 
<iluciv> tritium: do I have to refesh something or restart because its giving the same error
<tritium> iluciv, did it remove the fglrx package?
<Razor-X> how long do you people estimate it'll take to resize a 40 GB NTFS partition?
<iluciv> tritium: no sorry it hadn't I had nvidia-glx-dev there as well causing a problem I removed that and the fglrx package removed as well thanks heaps
<tritium> iluciv, no problem
<jabular> Razor-X: A lot longer than it will take to zap windows and use it all for linux! ;)
<Razor-X> jabular: not an option
<Levande1> What is the advantage of running identd when you are using an IRC client?
<JDahl> off-topic, but a pad on the shoulder for ubuntu devs: my 63 year old father (who is not good at computers and only used Windows) recently visited me for a few weeks from Europe, and managed to use Ubuntu for emails, transfering pictures from his digital camera, and other everyday things without asking me a single question (I was at work at the time)
<bob__> gnome vs kde?  ubuntu defaults to using gnome.  Is gnome better than kde,  easier to program?  Any comments appreciated.  tia
<Razor-X> I prefer KDE
<Razor-X> it just... seems more intuitive to me
<Razor-X> and XFce
<flodine> hello ubuntu folks
<bob__> I've used both on ubuntu,  just wondering if it is easier to write programs with gnome or kde api's
<Burgundavia> DE holy wars are not permitted in this channel
<flodine> what the hell is happening
<Razor-X> there is no holy war....
<bob__> not looking to start a holy war,  just curious about differences from a programming standpoint
<flodine> yyes
<Razor-X> bob__: experiment for yourself
<flodine> yes
<Razor-X> that's the best way to find out
<Levande1> bob__: as a developer, I prefer KDE because it has an obejct oriented API, based on a library that's based on the brilliant Nextstep GUI API
<Razor-X> everyone has their preferences
<bob__> do you use trolltech tools?
<bob__> qt
<Levande1> bob__: as a user, I think gnome is more wide spread, even though KDE is widespread itself.  Because GNOME is more widespread, i *believe* it has more functionality in applications available natively, etc available
<flodine> why does ubuntu move so slow
<jordanau> flodine, how fast is your comp?
<Levande1> bob__: and, if you're a free license freak, gnome is more based on free software than KDE
<jordanau> flodine, and how much ram?
<flodine> 1gig
<Razor-X> Levande1: QWERTY is more widespread than Dvorak, but it's worse, as is Windows compared to Linux
<squareff> Levande1: which non-free software is kde based on?
<jordanau> flodine, how is it slow?
<flodine> i got a 2600 amd  with 10,000 satas
<bob__> coming from a windows environment, having learned the api's I know there is a significant time investment,  so I;m just trying to reduce alternatives in the development environment
<Levande1> Razor-X: good point, but QWERTY does offer all the functionality DVORAK does, where *possibly* kde does not, i'm not enough of an expert to know
<Razor-X> Levande1: heh, that's true...
<Levande1> squareff: KDE is based on the Troll Tech QT library.  QT is available under both a GPL and a commercial license.  Some OSS advocates frown on this dual licensing.
<Levande1> squareff: personally, i don't care
<Razor-X> Levande1: i'm thinking they frown on the BSD liscense as well?
<bob__> the qt license doesnt affect me, because I write free software
<squareff> Levande1: as long as it's dual, it's free; i would say the main problem of kde is another one: it is too centralized
<Levande1> i only use gnome because I'm not developing for it anyway, and it *seems* more of a default by my provider ubuntu.  Even though kubuntu is out now, my guess is that ubuntu is more focused on gnome
<Levande1> squareff: not that i care either way, but that's an opinion.  Some people would say that it's not free unless the license indicates that it will always be free.  QT's licensing doesn't indicate that
<Levande1> bob__: it's only the freaks that care about the licensing issue
<Levande1> although if you think about it, the licensing does end up affecting everybody
<thechitowncubs_> Hey, i got a good question for you, what is the best way to make a mothers day card in ubuntu :)
<Levande1> i'm glad some ppl are watching that stuff
<flodine> i want to run ubuntu so bad but its slow
<holycow> thechitowncubs, gimp
<holycow> :)
<squareff> Levande1: well, then i am a freak, by ALL means!
<holycow> hahahaha
<holycow> thechitowncubs, sorry, but that really was funny :)
<thechitowncubs_> holycow: you are mean
<holycow> oh c'mon :)
<Levande1> squareff: lol, but you are a freak who condones the dual free/commercial licensing?  that's a new kinda freak to me
<bob__> flodine, my ubuntu is much faster than windoze 2000,  it is only using 2 percent of my system resources rightnow
<thechitowncubs_> seriously though, you got me g-lined
<holycow> sorry dude didn't mean to
<flodine> well bob are you on satas
<bob__> satas??
<holycow> yosh is fairly straight laced :) join later they are usually okay
<flodine> i love dude dont get me wrong its nice as hell
<jordanau> flodine, explain your problem dont just randomly complain
<Levande1> bob__: let the system run for awhile, it starts eating up more and more memory, 512 MB isn't enough for me although it is enough for me under XP.  Although, I don't run any of these servers on XP that I run on Linux.  Linux is my server box, because all the servers are free there.  And, already configured by ubuntu
<flodine> ok
<Levande1> bob__: you like to develpo with objects?
<TheKark> satas?
<thechitowncubs_> The gimp... hmm
<bob__> not really,  I have done some object oriented work,  but I dont tend to think like that
<squareff> Levande1: not at all! gpl alone (non-dual) doesn't *by itself* provide any more safety than dual licensing. as long as they have the copyright, they can change whenever they want.
<holycow> thechitowncubs, there are quite a few tools you can use
<holycow> inkscape is another good one
<jordanau> sata is faster than ide cables and smaller as well
<Levande1> bob__: my opinion, definitely go with GNOME then, it's got a larger user-base and it's got a structured C-type API
<thechitowncubs_> ya... i'll use the gimp (its a really, really good program)
<Levande1> bob__: KDE is object oriented and got a big, but smaller user base
<squareff> Levande1: at least dual licence means playing fair from the very beginning
<Levande1> squareff: no idea what u mean, if you don't dual license you aren't playing fair?
<thechitowncubs_> lol
<thechitowncubs_> The Gimp has a template of toilet paper!
<thechitowncubs_> lol
<thechitowncubs_> thats hilarious
<bob__> c is where I've spent quite a bit of time, so gnome might be an easier transition then
<holycow> thechitowncubs, i'm a huge fan of gimp, and blender and a good number of programs like that
<squareff> Levande1: the reciprocal is sometimes misleading. to be used with caution in arguing :)
<Razor-X> bob__: this is getting to the point of holy war
<TheKark> yeah, what kind of toilet paper can print
<Levande1> squareff: still don't know whatu mean
<holycow> thechitowncubs, scribus is also amazing for desktop publishing
<bob__> no,  I appreciate the opinions
<TheKark> hey, is blender for linux?
<jordanau> TheKark, yes
<squareff> squareff: it means your conclusion was not what i intended to express
<TheKark> really, like free though?
<jordanau> TheKark, sudo apt-get install blender
<Levande1> squareff: i'm not arguing, just have no idea what your saying
<thechitowncubs_> never heard of it
<TheKark> ill check that out after downloading starwars revelations
<squareff> Levande1: i never said you were "arguing". you were using arguments, rationale. that's what i meant by "arguing"
<Levande1> squareff: this is like a laurel and hardy routine ;0
<squareff> Levande1: sometimes irrationality makes our lives better
<Levande1> squareff: and stupid ppl *love* cliches!
<Levande1> pls don't take that the wrong way though...
<squareff> now the expanded explanation: "at least dual licence means playing fair from the very beginning" DOESN'T IMPLY "if you don't dual license you aren't playing fair?"
<squareff> Levande1: by what you said i conclude you feel i am stupid. am i right?
<Levande1> squareff: okay, but how does dual license mean you are playing fair from the very beginning?  that's what I don't understand
<Levande1> squareff: nooooo
<holycow> squareff, under what conditions is it true to say that  "at least dual licence means playing fair from the very beginning" is true?
<Levande1> was just first thing that popped into my head
<squareff> holycow: you got the point!
<bob__> seems to me that if you develop software for sale to make a living, it is not too unreasonable to pay a small fee for something like qt, given all the time that trolltech has put into it
<Levande1> that's what I do when I'm talking to somebody i think is stupid and don't want to talk to any more.  I say something like "yeah, you've got to use what you have".  The stupid ppl always love something like that
<squareff> holycow: so my "at least dual licence means playing fair from the very beginning" is true only when compared to people who change from gpl to commercial
<Levande1> you just reminded me of that little thing I do, and our conversation wasn't making sense anyway
<regeya_> oh dear
<regeya_> is someone on a licensing rant?
<Nalioth> dual license for dual procs?
<TheKark> seems like it
<Levande1> yeah, and we arguing the same points that have been argued about the GPL from the beginning of time
<regeya> blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah gpl is bad blah blah blah
<squareff> Levande1: squareff: Levande1: sometimes irrationality makes our lives better /// Levande1: squareff: and stupid ppl *love* cliches!
<nate_> do 802.11g cards work with 802.11b APs?
<regeya> I wonder how I ever got along without beagle
<Burgundavia> nate_, should, mos are b/g
<Levande1> squareff: you didn'tt think that was funny? i'm laughing when you quoted me?
<nate_> Burgundavia: hmmm, not picking up mine, so i was just wondering
<Levande1> although i could see how you would think it was aimed at you, but i promise, it wasn't
<holycow> regeya, is there a deb package for it?
<kark> does beagle just find things?
<Burgundavia> nate_, does iwlist -scan pick it up?
<Fackamato> Anyone using m0n0wall?
<Nalioth> nate_, they are compatible
<Burgundavia> holycow, is going to be making its was into Ubuntu realsoonnow
<squareff> Levande1: oh, ok. i thought it had been a retort to my playful remark
<Burgundavia> kark, yes, but very well
<holycow> Burgundavia, really? *oooooooooooo*
<squareff> Levande1: sorry for the confusion
<holycow> i knew i like ubuntu for some reason
<Levande1> squareff: yeah, i was trying to be playful back.  Maybe with to much of an edge though...
<holycow> -_-
<squareff> Levande1: np :)
<thechitowncubs> File Roller needs better drag and drop support =(
<regeya> holycow: take a look at the beagle wiki: http://beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall
<squareff> Levande1: so now did you get the point from my replies to holycow?
<Burgundavia> regeya, those repos are crack
<regeya> ^ got lazy, hit F12, and searched for 'beagle wiki'
<holycow> regeya, danky spanky :)
<Burgundavia> regeya, holycow don't use them
<thechitowncubs> Beagle is awesome
<Burgundavia> the beagle out of them breaks (I have used it)
<holycow> heh k.
<Burgundavia> wait for it to hit breezy
<thechitowncubs> Im using 0.09 and it works
<regeya> Burgundavia, I see.
<holycow> btw, i love the beagle logo
<kark> hmm, i know beagle finds things well, but im a organizing freak
<holycow> rofl
<elshadii> I'm trying to find out information on using Hula can someone suggest a HOWTO that explains checking mail and such?
<holycow> and the name of that package
<regeya> Burgundavia, the funny thing is that it's an unofficial repo.  I know you think I'm some idiotic n00b who knows no better than to go sticking me willie in any hole I can find, but I swear I wore a condom.
<holycow> oh its a mono app
<holycow> heh
<holycow> hoo boy here we go :)
<jordanau> beagle is basically the google desktop search but local right?
<squareff> Levande1: [the reply to holycow]  so my "at least dual licence means playing fair from the very beginning" is true only when compared to people who change from gpl to commercial; does it now make more sense? :)
<Burgundavia> regeya, lol
<holycow> regeya, rofl
<holycow> thats a quotable
<holycow> can that be our topic for the day?
<holycow> :)
<Burgundavia> I trust our local mono guru, who  claims it is crack
<bob__> anjuta?  a good ide to start with?
<regeya> hehe...I think the stoli is making me goofy
<jordanau> regeya, i once taught by a wise man that sticking things where they look like they belong can get you in a lot of trouble
<regeya> I wonder why nobody's deleted that from the beagle wiki...
<holycow> jordanau, it can also land you in jail, just ask michael jackson
<holycow> *oops*
<holycow> did i say that?
<holycow> >_>
<squareff> [retrying]  anybody ever tried "rsync -P <public_server::final.iso> <local_host/beta.iso>"? did it work?
<jordanau> holycow, haha ROFL
<sbcl3__> is it possible for me to install KDE with ubuntu and even though  I use gnome to use KDE part time?
<sbcl3__> (like..to bootload operating systems but with environments)
<jordanau> holycow, whats the difference between michael jackson and neil armstrong
<holycow> what?
<Levande1> what is the advantage to using identd when you are using an IRC client?
<jordanau> neil armstrong was the first man to walk on the moon, michael jackson has sex with little boys :)
<holycow> heh
<holycow> and now to another topic
<Burgundavia> jordanau, please take that elsewhere
<holycow> Burgundavia, over to you
<jordanau> Burgundavia, okay
<jordanau> Burgundavia, sorry bout that, im done now
<regeya> sbcl3__, you shoulhd have no problem installing kde
* regeya adds his own paragraph to the Beagle wiki Ubuntu entry
<sbcl3__> regeya: how do i use it after i install it (i want to use both but at different times)
* regeya notes that it's unnecessarily wordy and sounds a little snooty
<regeya> sbcl3__, dunno; I think there should be an entry in gdm for kde
<Quest-Master> Does anybody have PHP installed? If so, can you quickly just run time() in a terminal and tell me what it returns?
* regeya doesn't even currently have a working kde install on this machine, sorry
<Quest-Master> ;(
<iluciv> how do you find where programs are installed i.e I installed 3desktop to see how it works (from apt-get) but it didn't tell me where it is installed or how to execute it; so how do I find out?
<Levande1> Quest-Master: how to I run php from the command line? tell me and i'll do it
<tritium> iluciv, dpkg -l
<jordanau> one way is to find it in synaptic and look under properties
<Levande1> Quest-Master: i have it installed, use it to do some web development
<tritium> iluciv, dpkg -L <packagename> will list files in the package
<waseem> Hi Im trying to install quake3arena on my computer and im using the following command in terminal: mount /mnt/cdrom and the output is mount: can't find /mnt/cdrom in /etc/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab, does anyone know what im doing wrong?
<Quest-Master> Levande1: Does PHP not have an interactive console like Ruby or Python?
<sbcl3__> does anyone know of a linux piece of software that is close to microsoft's project standard 2003?
<iluciv> tritium: great thanks agian
<chombee> I have to type sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 /dev/dvd after every reboot if I want to play DVDs. Does anyone know what file I can put this so it will be executed automatically?
* iluciv thinks he should dpkg --help as well 
<tritium> iluciv, sure
<Levande1> Quest-Master: it does, I just don't know how to use it, it's more commonly used to be served from web servers.  Although I know you can run it from the command line.  I just don't know how.
<holycow> thechitowncubs, just so that you know, i once got banned for two weeks from that chan
<holycow> hehe
<holycow> for complimenting them
<holycow> :)
<tritium> iluciv, there's also the manpage, besides the --help
<Quest-Master> Levande1: If you could spare me a second, could you just then write a PHP file that would print time(), and then give me the timestamp it returns?
<Levande1> Quest-Master: hold on
<Mestapheles> has anyone used the xitel MDPROT-AN1?
<thechitowncubs_> grr, i hate when things don't eject =D
<Mestapheles> sypo, xitel MDPORT-AN1 ?
<thechitowncubs> holycow: how did you get banned?
<holycow> i don't remember what i said, i was complimenting them about something
<thechitowncubs_> lol
<Levande1> Quest-Master: i tried a file that just contains this:" <?php time(); ?>" that's only line. Nothing was printed out on page.
<tritium> sbcl3__, planner, but it's not too close yet
<Mestapheles> holycow:banned from what irc?
<holycow> #gimp on irc.gimp.org
<Mestapheles> oh
<|QuaD-_> has anyone used hula on hoary or breezy?
<sbcl3__> tritium: i found some stuff..
<sbcl3__> http://ganttproject.sourceforge.net/index.php
<jordanau> holycow, if it makes you feel better, i got banned from target
<chombee> I have to type sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 /dev/dvd after every reboot if I want to play DVDs. Does anyone know what file I can put this so it will be executed automatically? I actually already have the command set to run on startup in my gnome session, but this doesn't work since I upgrade to Hoary
<holycow> jordanau, lol, actually it doesn't really matter
<holycow> from target?
<Mestapheles> I basically got asked to leave the freebsd-ppc mailing list
<holycow> like store?
<holycow> hahaha :)
<tritium> sbcl3__, check out planner -- it's apt-gettable
<holycow> like what did you do?
<jordanau> holycow, yeah, i dont think all of them, just the one store
<jordanau> holycow, well i was dumb and in high school
<Quest-Master> Levande1: Could you try "<?php echo time(); ?>
<holycow> rofl, how the hell does anyone get banned from target?
<chombee> perhaps the 'sudo' doesn't work  in the gnome sessions dialog
<jordanau> holycow, riding bikes through the store and scaring kids with halloween masks
<Mestapheles> it all started out as me being helpful, then beng told that if the target person wanted to know something they woudl ask for it, ortherwise I shoud play elsewhere
<holycow> jordanau, haha do tell :)
<sbcl3__> tritium: what's planners website?
<holycow> ah! hillarious :)
<tritium> sbcl3__, apt-cache show planner
<tritium> it'll tell you
<|QuaD-_> sbcl3__: i use planner, it works well
<|QuaD-_> sbcl3__: comparable to project
<sbcl3__> http://www.imendio.com/projects/planner/
<jordanau> tritium, Great Tip! thanks
<holycow> jordanau, how were you to know the bikes weren't meant for riding in the store?
<tritium> jordanau, which?
<holycow> -_-
<sbcl3__> you could of just given me that url...
<Levande1> Quest-Master:  tried again with this <?php echo time() ?> and what was printed on the web page was 1115523026
<Levande1> Quest-Master: very close to what you requested, but no semi, don't think that matters
<jordanau> holycow, i'm not gonna buy something without trying first
<Mestapheles> does anyone know if D/A converters are unidirectional by nature?
<Quest-Master> Levande1: Thank you very much. :D I appreciate it
<stuNNed> regeya: beagle's search doesn't pick up certain things oddly, that it should
<holycow> jordanau, rofl, quality control eh?
<holycow> hehe
<jordanau> holycow, i have grown up a little since then, (although if you want to hear the greastest highschool prank of all time /msg me)
<sbcl3__> i was also meaning a flow-chart builder
<sbcl3__> like Kivio but for gnome
<sbcl3__> would Dia be the best thing?
<chombee> sbcl3__ - dia is pretty good
<tritium> sbcl3__, you can find it yourself, don't get fussy when people help you
<sbcl3__> sorry
<|QuaD-_> sbcl3__: i have used kivio and dia, and i find dia a lot more advanced
<JairunCaloth> :( mIRC needs to make a linux version...
<holycow> jordanau, only if it doesn't suck
<|QuaD-_> JairunCaloth: why?
<|QuaD-_> JairunCaloth: xchat and irssi are 2 great clients
<JairunCaloth> it's just overwhelming learning 100 new programs at once that do the same thing I'm used to using other programs for, and know.
<stuNNed> JairunCaloth: xchat is pretty easy to use actually
<Orunitia> You can just run mirc through wine :P
<JairunCaloth> hehe, well I just got this up and running, I'm nowhere close to figuring out how to install and setup wine yet
<Levande1> |QuaD-_: am new to IRC, but am using gaim, what's wrong with gaim that it doesn't make your list?
<thechitowncubs> Xchat is the best IRC client
<chombee> come on - I got my friends sweet laptop all set to open xine with a cool skin when a DVD is put in and start playing it perfectly - but I need something to run the  sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 /dev/dvd command!
<JairunCaloth> I've never used it before. I'm just used to mIRC
<Orunitia> yeah I remember my first time using linux too. You get used to it, and like it.
<JairunCaloth> I'm not saying it's not good. I just don't know anything about it.
<|QuaD-_> Levande1: eh?
<JairunCaloth> I've dabbled with linux a little in the past, but I'm still a complete noob to linux pretty much
<sir-gold> you could run mirc using wine...
<Levande1> |QuaD-_: just wondering if I should switch from gaim to one of the ones you mention is all.  You know of a reason to?
<|QuaD-_> Levande1: nope. i like irssi
<JairunCaloth> right now I'm trying ot figure out why I can access my windows drive through the terminal, but not in gnome...
<JairunCaloth> I got it mounted fine... but gnome denys me access
<nat_> call me a n00b, its ok, I am one, but I have a (perhaps stupid) question
<nat_> whenever I load synaptic, I get this error message:
<nat_> : Couldn't stat source package list http://.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<nat_> my take on it is that I am failing to connect
<nat_> yet, I can go online
<chombee> OKAY - can I get it to run my command and launch xine when a DVD is inserted? Set the action to something like  sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 /dev/dvd; xine dvd://
<sir-gold> no, its trying to save something, and can't find or access the folder to save it in
<nat_> oh, ok
<nat_> what can one do about that sort of thing?
<chombee> I would just try it, but I'd have to reboot for every attempt to guess the command, and it might be a dead end anyway. does anyone know?
<sir-gold> nat_ im looking on google for it
<jordanau> chombee, can you mount the folder?
<nat_> thinks, sir-gold
<jordanau> chombee, i am a newb but i mounted a directory for ftp stuff, it might work for that
<chombee> mount the folder? the drive in question mounts automatically, but DVDs will not play unless I add this sym-link (or something) via this command:  sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 /dev/dvd. If I just wanted to browse the DVD, that works on its own
<iluciv> tritium: so a pattern for dpkg -l could be dpkg a-z ??
<nat_> sir-gold, the reason i thought it had to do with connection issues was that my machine was really reluctant to connect to the internet
<tritium> iluciv, dpkg -l by itself lists the installed packages on your system
<sir-gold> nat_ did you refresh synaptic after adding sources?
<nat_> I'm connecting through a shared connection on a winXP machine
<nat_> yes
<tritium> iluciv, you can pipe it into grep to search for specific packages
<jordanau> chombee, the link goes away after the DVD rom gets unmounted i guess?
<nat_> i believe so
<nat_> well....maybe not since my connection started working, actually
<fazer> Hmmm, why does Ubuntu synchronize with the time server upon boot up?
<jordanau> computer clocks are innacurate
<flex_> im using the i386 hoary but I have a athlon 64, what kernel would be the best to use 386, 686, k7
<tritium> k7
<chombee> jordanau - no actually, I can take the DVd out and put another in fine. The link goes away after a reboot though. See that command establishes the link for my current session, so ineed it to automatically run at the start of every session, but don't know which file to add the command to
<fazer> jordanau: ah, so, if you boot up without internet connectivity, you are left with incorrect time?
<sir-gold> nat_ refresh again and see if that helps
<nat_> sir-gold, i think that's doing it, it seems to be dl'ing
<tritium> fazer, not terribly incorrect, but all clocks drift a bit
<nat_> d'oh, that was rather dumb on my part
<fazer> tritium: mine was 4 hours behiind.
<jordanau> fazer, over time your clock will get off so it adjusts it
<jordanau> fazer, yeah mine was 20 minuts over 2 weeks
<tritium> fazer, that's a bit much
<user1> is there a way , I Have setup linux in 3.6 giga hdd
<user1> can I copy it into other hdd of 6 giga or 12 giga and boot the linux from there?
<nat_> sir-gold, its checking the repositories, which was the source of the error before, so yeah, that did it
<waseem> Hey how can i fix my OpenGL?
<nat_> thank you!
<jordanau> chombee, look at the man pages on mount and look at --bind, see if that might be of use
<fazer> tritium: yeah, hence why I asked =/
<tritium> waseem, hey, what's broken?
<alainm> what do name should i use in Synaptic do get unbuntu latest?
<tritium> fazer, much moreso than normal drift.  Are you dual-booting?
<fazer> tritium: not at all.
<waseem> tritium: quake3arena isnt working because of OpenGL
<waseem> i dont know what the problem is
<sir-gold> alainm did you install hoary or warty?
<thechitowncubs> do you guys think that ubuntu will keep growing the way it has been?
<alainm> sir-gold: hoary
<jordanau> tritium, i am trying to help chombee with a link that goes away on reboot, will mount --bind work better?
<fazer> tritium: I think my Thinkpad's internal clock is disfunctional?
<nat_> waseem,  are you using an nvidia card?
<sir-gold> then there isn't much to update
<chombee> jordanau - I see what you mean, but i already have a perfect solution, just need to enter it into a config file
<REdz> does hoary work with nvidia drivers out of the box
<waseem> nat: yes
<Fackamato> REds: yup
<REdz> or do u still need to install the nvidia drivers manually
<chombee> how do I run two commands at once? type command1 & command2 ?
<REdz> Fackamato, thanks great
<Fackamato> REds: of course you have to install them
<jordanau> chombee, i dont know why the link goes away, i thought they were permanent
<nat_> i dont actually know the solution to your problem, but I know the documentation with the nvidia driver goes into some depth about it
<user1> can I make copy of the linux to other drive?
<JairunCaloth> ah, video drivers.. that might be a good idea.... lol
<tritium> jordanau, I don't know
<jordanau> tritium, actually you can disgreegard what i said
<user1> like mirror and boot it from there?
<sir-gold> alainm in synapic click the button that says mark all upgrades
<sir-gold> then click apply
<JairunCaloth> doea nvidia have linux drivers for their stuff?
<chombee> jordanau - well don't take my word that it's a 'sym-link', I don't really know what the command does (except that it links /cdrom0 to /dev/dvd) but it works
<thechitowncubs> what command ends the current process?
<alainm> sir-gold: oh i know what.. what i want to know is what is the name of the next version they are working on..
<thechitowncubs> is there a shortcut
<jordanau> ctrl -c
<thechitowncubs> nvm
<thechitowncubs> alt f4 =D
<chombee> thechitowncubs - ctrl-c
<thechitowncubs> i was running a windows game
<gp_aaron> has anyone installed vmware on ubuntu?
<chombee> Anyone - what is the difference between a symbolic link and a hard link?
<JairunCaloth> lol, I keep looking for my date and time in the bottom left instead of the top
<Levande1> chombee: i'll try
<gp_aaron> JairunCaloth, used to KDE?
<gp_aaron> or windows?
<thechitowncubs> windows im assuming
<Levande1> chombee: a hard link is actually a "first class" file, you delete what it links to, the hard link is still there with all the contents
<Levande1> chombee: a soft link just points to what it links to.  You remove the link target, and the soft link is more or less dangling
<Levande1> doesn't point anywhere
<nat_> waseem, this might have the info you need ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7174/README.txt
<chombee> Levandel - and a sym link, what? Is just a session setting? Does this mean that if I create my /dev/cdrom0 /dev/dvd link once as a hard link then it stays for good?
<waseem> thanks nat_
<jordanau> chombee, no soft links exist for good too
<gp_aaron> bbl
<chombee> jordanau - do you know why this command  sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 /dev/dvd only lasts until reboot?
<jordanau> chombee, are you doing it as root
<chombee> ln -s creates a 'symbolic link' according to man
<chombee> yes i am root
<Levande1> jordanau: yeah, the soft link doesn't go away when you remove the link target, but there's nothing in the soft link when you try to use it
* JairunCaloth starts reading the nvidia readme and explodes
<phxguy> How can I tell if my Python installation is working properly
<jordanau> chombee, that is why i think you should mount --bind
<chombee> jordanau - can I set command1 & command2 to run when a DVD is inserted, to run my link command then open xine?
<tritium> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz
<Levande1> jordanau: i would guess because the files in /dev aren't files that are permanent in the filesystem. They are dynamically created at boot time
<jordanau> when the comp starts up it will mount all and that will include what you made
<jordanau> Levande1, is mount --bind a good option?
<Levande1> jordanau: i don't know what the --bind option does
<chombee> Levandel - do you know how I can create a sym link at the start of each gnome session?
<Levande1> chombee: at the start of each X session you can put command to be run in your .Xsession file
<Levande1> chombee: there's prolly some similar file for gnome, but I don't know what it is
<jordanau> Levande1,  Since Linux 2.4.0 it is possible to remount part of the file  hierarchy
<jordanau>        somewhere else.
<Levande1> X session is pretty much the same thing though
<Levande1> jordanau: cool
<jordanau>  After this call the same contents is accessible in two places.
<chombee> Levandel - d'you think that will enable me to sym link /dev/cdrom0 to /dev/dvd for every session?
<jordanau> Levande1, thats straight out of man mount if you want to read about it
<Levande1> chombee: why do you need /dev/cdrom0 linked to /dev/dvd?
<jordanau> chombee, you could make a bash script that gets executed at startup
<Levande1> chombee: but I would guess the answer is yes, but you would have to try it
<JairunCaloth> Ok, so I've got my windows drive mounted, and I can access it from the terminal. How do I change the permissions so I can access it from gnome?
<jordanau> JairunCaloth, chmod
<chombee> Levandel - all my DVD playing programs (xine etc) do not find the device /dev/dvd. It's mounted as /dev/cdrom0 it seems but they choose to look for /dev/dvd. So symlink the two then they will work.
<Levande1> JairunCaloth: you sure that's a permission problem?
<jordanau> JairunCaloth, is is fat or ntfs
<chombee> Thanks Levandel, i will simply try it
<knapjack> Anyone here try luminocity yet?
<JairunCaloth> NTFS
<Levande1> JairunCaloth: accessing files shouldn't require different file permissions for different programs.  Just when using different users to access.
<jordanau> sorry chmod isnt right, i wasnt thinking
<chombee> jordanau - how would I set a bash script to execute at startup?
<JairunCaloth> well I had to set it up using the root terminal
<jordanau> chombee, system > preferences > sessions > third tab
<jordanau> chombee, startup programs
<chombee> Levandel - you know what the problem with .XSession is - the command needs to be run as root
<Levande1> chombee: that is a problem
<chombee> jordanau - and I just type in the name of the bash script file? what makes a bash script, and will it be able to run the command as root?
<Levande1> chombee: why do you need to make this link?
<jordanau> chombee, now you need to know what number to give it for the boot order
<jordanau> chombee, oooo didnt think about root, i dont know
<chombee> Levandel - the link needs to be made in order for DVD videos to play in programs like Xine. Without it they don't find /dev/dvd
<jordanau> chombee, i have solved the problem!!!
<chombee> !!
<jordanau> chombee, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23248&highlight=DVD+link+reboot
<Levande1> chombee: there's a message during booting ubuntu that says something like "creating temporary devfs over /dev"
<phxguy> someones' gotta know something about python in here
<jordanau> i cant take credit for it though looks like you have a couple of options
<kark> chombee: no, just change the settings to look for the dvd in /media/cdrom0 or whatever
<Levande1> chombee: you need to find that program that creates that filesystem and configure it to also create /dev/dvd when it creates everything else
<jordanau> phxguy, if it is a really easy question i might know
<chombee> Levandel jordanau - I just tried launching xine with /media/cdrom0 instead of //dvd:, it was weird! (didn't work)
<user1> any one know this error:
<user1> smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<phxguy> jordanau: Just want to know how I test my python to see if it works?
<jordanau> phxguy, type python on terminal
<jordanau> if you get an interpreter it is working at least some :)
<phxguy> i did that and i got some stuff that says the version is 2.4.1 then a line down it says >>>>
<jordanau> phxguy, that is python
<gorilla_> phxguy, that's your line interpreter in python... try running a python script:-)
<holycow> phxguy, download a python script and run python script.py and see it work
<phxguy> hmmm... I have a Superkaramba theme that says it requires python2.3 but for some reasont he theme doesn't work right and i get errors
<phxguy> holycow: how do i run a python script
<SuperK> is this thing on?
<holycow> python script.py
<jordanau> phxguy, python file.py
<|||> python++
<kark> phxguy: python scriptname.py ...
<jordanau> phxguy, python thenameofthescriptyouwanttorun.py
<SuperK> Anyone feel like tackling a question for me?
<jordanau> SuperK, ask away
* holycow suspects that phxguy is a python script gone wrong
<phxguy> thanks everyone let me try
<chombee> jordanau - that looks complicated!  I think my best bet is to have gnome run two commands when a DVd is inserted - create the link and run xine. I think I can seperate the two with ; or &
<jordanau> haha
<phxguy> do i need to specify the path?
<tritium> chombee, it doesn't have to be /dev/dcd.  You can specify /dev/hdb,or whatever it may be in xine configuration
<eyequeue> chombee:  ; or && btw
<kark> if you are not in the folder, yes
<SuperK> Ok, Firefox doesn't work so good for me, so I tried Galeon and epiphany
<SuperK> Liked them both bettter
<chombee> tritium - i didn't see that in xine
<tritium> chombee, /dev/dvd, I meant
<kark> and set gnome to run xine on dvd insertation
<SuperK> But when I try to unistall FF, synaptic wants to uninstall a bunch of other stuff
<SuperK> including the ubuntu desktop
<nat_> basically straightforward question:  I was able to mount my windows partition (ntfs) but it is read only
<rics> Hello!
<tritium> chombee, you may have to change the "experience level" in the configuration gui to see the option
<SuperK> I don't need 4 browsers but want to clear space up if I can
<phxguy> File "<stdin>", line 1
<phxguy>     python /home/phxguy/.superkaramba/kalendar/ckalendar.py
<phxguy>                         ^
<phxguy> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<nat_> is it possible to write and such to an ntfs drive?
<phxguy> i got an error
<eyequeue> SuperK:  ubuntu-desktop is just a meta=package
<jordanau> SuperK, ubuntu-desktop is okay to get rid of
<eyequeue> s/=/-/
<SuperK> Ok. it won't mess anything else up??
<phxguy> the little ^ is actually under the .
<Levande1> has anybody tried to get the free Cygwin rootless X server running under Windows?
<Levande1> how much of a bitch is it to configure?
<eob84> I am having a little trouble getting cups to work under ubuntu
<TheKark> that means something is wrong with your script
<chombee> Ahh! Now I lost the command to launch xine on my DVD drive. It ended in something like //dvd except there was a : in there
<eob84> I tell it to print and it just doens't
<eob84> I have the server running
<jordanau> SuperK, when you install ubuntu, ubuntu uses ubuntu-desktop to make sure everything that needs to get installed does, i believe that is all it does
<eob84> and the printer set up
<TheKark> X in windows?
<jordanau> chombee, lost as in cant remember??
<chombee> jordanau - yes
<eyequeue> jordanau:  it's also seful at dist-upgrade (in five months, heh)
<SuperK> OK, one more problem solved then, now if I can get file sharing and sound working I'll be golden :)
<jordanau> chombee, press the up arrow key
<eyequeue> useful
<chombee> jordanau - no, it was set in the gnome dialog
<jordanau> eyequeue, can you just install it then before you dist upgrade
<eyequeue> jordanau:  right
<jordanau> oh
<TheKark> SuperK: sound is a bitch
<tritium> chombee, you might also try gxine
<eyequeue> jordanau:  and rm it after, if you like :)
<phxguy> TheKark: hmm its a script from one my superkaramba themes... Its a pretty popular theme too
<nat_> Is it possible to make NTFS partitions/drives non-read only?
<SuperK> OH, can I install KDE without problems? I seem to have read some where having problems when they did that.
<chombee> jordanau - can you look in your Removable Drives and Media settings, you probably have it set
<eob84> any adice on how to get cups working?
<jordanau> eyequeue, yeah i got rid of it when i got rid of totem, ubuntu really needs a better video player, it wouldnt even play .avi files for me!
<jordanau> totem dvd://
<chombee> thanks
<eyequeue> jordanau:  did you try totem-xine instead?
<jordanau> eyequeue, gmplayer
<JairunCaloth> Ok.... what is the command to add user daniel to the user group of a folder?
<TheKark> jordanau: have you tried vlc?
<jordanau> eyequeue, and i have only had a couple of wierd quicktime problems and thats it, is totem-xine better?
<eyequeue> jordanau:  i have totem-xine here (not totem-gstreamer) and gmplayer, and between the two, most of what i need seems covered
<jordanau> TheKark, no but i heard it will play anythnig you can throw at it
<TheKark> totem-xine is better
<JairunCaloth> sudo chmod... and that's about as far as I can get lol
<TheKark> vlc works quite well
<TheKark> i found some movies that don't work
<TheKark> my full metal panic series :(
<tritium> JairunCaloth, adduser can add users to groups.  See the manpage.
<musashi> chgrp -R group foldername
<SuperK> thanks for the help guys!
<TheKark> but totem-xine with w32-codecs i get no problems
<SuperK> appreciate it
<JairunCaloth> ahhh
<jordanau> TheKark, i just ran through the multimedia how to back for warty when i first installed and havent touched anything since
<TheKark> jordanau: oh...
<TheKark> hmm, is the 6600GT supported with ubuntu's nvidia drivers, or will I have to compile the newest from nvidia?
<chavo> TheKark, the latest ones are in hoary
<TheKark> chavo: awesome
<AgentQ> does anyone here have any experience setting up an ftp server?
<TheKark> anyone heard of Ipcop?
<knapjack> Anyone have a SIP softphone recommendation?
<fazer> Does Ubuntu use xfree86 or Xorg?
<chombee> XOrg in Hoary
<Nalioth> hoary uses xorg
<musashi> id use scp or http server
<gorilla_> fazer, xfree86 for warty..
<chombee> XFree86 in warty
<jordanau> AgentQ, i did it once with vsftpd, i might be able to answer a simple question
<REdz> is that part of the reason for the nvidia issues with warty being xfree86
<REdz> as hoary works without mods
<chombee> Yay!! I managed to change the setting in Xine using 'master of the universe' experience level and fiddling for ten mins. It now looks to /dev/cdrom to handle /dev/dvd. I think. Now to reboot and see for sure
<jbmigel> omg please some sort of simple howto wine??
<fazer> gorilla_: ah, so the latest, Hoary, uses Xorg?
<nat_> does the nvidia driver support things like dual monitors?
<tritium> nat_, yes.  see /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz
<chombee> thanks everyone
<rnz> is there any plan to implement initng to speed up the boot process in breezy? I can find anything in the wiki
* regeya wonders why kids these days don't just make /dev/dvd symlinks
<nat_> thanks, tritium
<tritium> nat_, sure.  Look for the "Twinview" stuff
<regeya> back when I was your age we took our dvds to the living room and watched 'em on the entertainment center and we liked it
<jordanau> regeya, it would go away after reboot
<Jimbob> regeya: Because "kids these days" == "udev"
<regeya> !
<rnz> http://jw.dyndns.org/initng/
<regeya> ah, yes, that's right
<regeya> a dev system that makes no allowances for such things
<regeya> brilliant move
<Jimbob> regeya: Sure it does, you just add a bit to the config file.
<jordanau> regeya, my idea was to use mount --bind, would that have worked?
<regeya> now instead of a symlink you have to edit a config file.
<knapjack> back in my day, we didn't have any of that fancy multi-media.  We had to pause between shadow puppets so we could use our hands to make the sound effects.
<regeya> lol
<Jimbob> regeya: Dude, you didn't know it existed fifteen seconds ago, you're hardly qualified to judge it on technical merits.
<regeya> Jimbob
<jordanau> knapjack, we didnt even have hands
<regeya> Jimbob, if you'll search the gentoo forums you'll see that I'm an old curmudgeon who resisted switching from devfs to udev
<knapjack> jordanau: Then how did you get to school and back?  On your feet?  Lucky bastards...
<knapjack> jordanau: You young people don't know how good you have it....
<regeya> Jimbob, but as I didn't know it existed 15 seconds ago...
<jordanau> knapjack, haha
<Jimbob> regeya: devfs is just as resistant to symlinks as udev is, IIRC.
<regeya> Jimbob...right...pointless for me to argue, you're the guru, I suppose...
<regeya> real shame no one ever figured out a way to store those local /dev changes
* regeya coughs and waits
<Jimbob> devfs was a mess from day one. There's a reason it was deprecated
<Jimbob> And, as noted in one of the threads you posted on, "udev was designed *NOT* to store local changes to /dev"
<Jimbob> The reason being that having a /dev/dvd is kinda silly if you have no DVD player.
<regeya> Jimbob: how silly of me.  it was designed to not have that behavior so it's abysmally stupid to think that that would be a good thing.
<ells> tritium: mIke, what is up
<Jimbob> regeya: Dude, you're imagining me saying vastly more harsh/trollish things than I actually am.
<tritium> ells, hi Steve
<regeya> chombee: you don't have a dvd drive?
<xc> how to reconfigure network interface ?
<ells> tritium: how r things,
<gorilla_> fazer: yep... hoary uses Xorg I noticed this when i dist-upgraded... (sorry about the late response)
<iluciv> whats the alsa midi module called
<regeya> Jimbob: I'm saying that I had dealt with systems that could deal with my local changes back in the devfs days, though apologies in advance because I never looked into how it worked...and I think that that behavior is sorely needed imho.  you're pointing out that udev is designed NOT to store local changes to /dev, which seems to imply both that it's a bad idea (??!?) and further reading between the lines tells me what your op
<regeya> inion is. :-)
<fazer> gorilla_: oh, no problem.
<fazer> gorilla_: thanks for confirming
<regeya> but whatever; I need some sleep and that'll put me in a better mood.
<regeya> :-}
<regeya> sorry Jimbob.
<Jimbob> np, sorry for my part as well
<xc> Anyone knows how to reconfigure network interface?
<Boohbah> xc: man ifconfig
<xc> is it the one configure the network interface at startup?
<jbmigel> please howto "enable XRandR" in wine? I cannot find config file
<aaron> hello
<FunnyLookinHat> xc: If youa re in Gnome, go to System - Administration - Networking
<xc> well it is network-admin, but I can't make bring up my network.
<aaaaron> hello
<Fackamato> hi.
<FunnyLookinHat> xc: try sending it eth0 or your ethernet device name
<aaaaron> i have just installed ubunto, with the 'terminal services client', how can i connect to the console ? i.e rdesktop -0
<FunnyLookinHat> network-admin eth0 (If youa re in console)
<FunnyLookinHat> aaaaron, You want a console/terminal?   Applications - System - Terminal
<aaaaron> no, the console session of a remote desktop
<Fackamato> console session of a remote desktop?!
<Fackamato> you mean ssh?
<aaaaron> no
<xc> Thanks, but the network-admin often crash
<FunnyLookinHat> xc: Are you in Gnome?
<xc> Yes
<FunnyLookinHat> And why can't you go through the menu system to access Network Config?
<aaaaron> if you run rdesktop through the console, you can use the -0 option to connect to the remote console session, i want the -0 option in the gnome client
<FunnyLookinHat> xc: System - Administration - Networking
<geoffrian> Honk if you love tacos
<FunnyLookinHat> aaaaron: You would have to use a separate piece of software such as VLC...  or if you are connecting via ssh, you have to add the -X parameter to get X support
<xc> Yes, I did it. How to reinstall or reconfigure network interface at system level.
<aaaaron> don't worry
<geoffrian> Does anyone hear me?
<geoffrian> This chat room sucks.
<FunnyLookinHat> geoffrian, There isa good chance we are ignoring you.
<aaaaron> i can't hear you geoffrian
<FunnyLookinHat> xc: Try uninstalling the package and reinstalling it with apt-get, or possibly updating it if it is out of date.
<geoffrian> Not funny.
<shido6> who is geoffrian?
<xc> which package?
<FunnyLookinHat> xc: hold on a sec.
<geoffrian> See.  Saying something like that is all it takes to get someone to pay attention.
<aaaaron> whats up dude ?
<Nalioth> geoffrian, tacos?
<geoffrian> I just had Taco Bell.
<geoffrian> Soft shell, beef.
<Xenguy> geoffrian: actually, making vacuous statements long enough will simply get one /ignored
<Nalioth> geoffrian, i have to speak spanish to get my tacos
<FunnyLookinHat> xc: I'm sorry, I can't figure out what package it is.  Please try searching the ubuntu forums at ubuntuforums.org, your solution is more than likely there.
<xc> It is impossible to connect the network. So I have to manually download the package and install it
<FunnyLookinHat> xc: you can put it on a media such as CD or floppy
<tritium> Nalioth, at least to get good ones ;)
<xc> FunnyLookinHat, thank you very much through.
<geoffrian> Ok,.....speak spanish to get tacos...
<TheKark> hey using a 486 fixed my harddrive
<geoffrian> I know what my urine smells like on fire,
<TheKark> thank god for bio formating
<Nalioth> i live in SE Houston. 65% latino population
<Xenguy> ergo
<tritium> geoffrian, stop it
<Nalioth> 10% don't speak english
<geoffrian> Yes Sir!
<TheKark> urine can light on fire?
<tritium> Nalioth, New Mexico here :)
<flex_> how do you change the default apps that files are opened with
<geoffrian> Well it was a flaming hot gear I pulled from a fire I was trying to cool.
<anethema> right click the file...
<anethema> propreties
<anethema> 'open with' tab
<Nalioth> i'm in public service and must speak spanish.. .. ..
<anethema> add the program you wanna use and put the radio button to it
<flex_> nice
<geoffrian> What is this chat room about?
<geoffrian> No one is talking about Ubuntu including myself.
<concept10> african linux
<xc> hehe
<geoffrian> Ubuntu is not African Linux.  It is from the Isle of Man.
<xc> A austrilia town
<abarbaccia> hey all - anybody know anything about wireless networking?  I'm having a tough time with my card - its detected out of the box, and it picks up the names of hte wireless networks around, but it cannot connect - nor obtain an IP from the DHCP
<geoffrian> Welp, its been fun bulling around with you chap.  But I'm off to bed.  Its mighty late and the misses is wait for her little pickle tickle.  Adios
<concept10> ubuntu is from tecas
* geoffrian was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
<Nalioth> tritium, helpin im on his way, eh? heh heh
<tritium> indeed
<JanC> abarbaccia : I have no WLAN, but probably something to do with WEP / WPA ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.phlpa.fast.net]  by tritium
* geoffrian was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
<Nalioth> tritium, sometimes it takes the bigger boot
<Xenguy> excellent
<tritium> Nalioth, I don't like doing it, but his language was inappropriate
<dabaSlon> back from work, as you can guess.
<anethema> nice tritium
<anethema> i had him on ignore
<anethema> haha
<Xenguy> me too
<tritium> anethema, I don't blame you
<dabaSlon> hehe
<dabaSlon> got booted:)
<Fackamato> hm
<Fackamato> what's post-processing in mplayer? increasing the quality of the video?
<Fackamato> so, on, at the highest setting would give the best image?
<Nalioth> tritium, ya wear the @, ya got to bear the weight
<nat_> btw, I got TwinView working;  thx again tritium
<tritium> nat_, excellent job, dude :)
<tritium> Nalioth, yes, you're right
<anethema> hey tritium
<anethema> uhh
<anethema> in mplayer etc
<anethema> i notice the video doesnt seem as smooth at all as say, MPC in windows
<anethema> is there a way to help that ?
<tritium> hmm, I've not used mplayer.  sorry :(
<anethema> mplayer or totem
<anethema> both look the same when playing
<JanC> mplayer doesn't even work here...
<[noobuntu] > tried vlc?
<anethema> no
<anethema> any good ?
<whappd> vlc is good
<JanC> and totem-gstreamer is way too slow
<flugh> got my hands on an ubuntu install cd finally.
<anethema> better than totem i hope
<anethema> im using totem-xine
<JanC> gxine works okay though
<tritium> flugh, Hoary?  in the mail?
<Nalioth> anethema, try compiling it from source
<whappd> anethema, i'm  having those same video issues with gmplayer, xine, and totem.
<anethema> ive never got video in linux to be good
<cyphase> hey everyone
<cyphase> who here has VHCS installed on a production server?
<anethema> never had it be smooth like in win
<flugh> tritium, hoary, but went to a local pc shop and used his broadband to get the iso
<tritium> flugh, cool
<whappd> anethema, i did have it smooth, on gentoo
<JanC> MPC in Windows normally uses ffdshow
<cyphase> no one?
<cyphase> hmm..
<Nalioth> anethema, my video is smooth on my ubuntu/PPC
<flugh> tritium, i feels good to be back in a debian system. i loathe rpms and their evil spawn distros ;)
<JanC> which uses ffmpeg
<tritium> flugh, we're glad you've joined us!  Welcome :)
<JanC> that's the same codec that gstreamer & xine and maybe also mplayer use
<tsume> somebody shoot me
<Nalioth> rpms - evil
<tsume> brinks makes some really evil locks
<anethema> ive had people see the output and say it smooth
<anethema> but it really seems like the framerate is lower
<whappd> Nalioth, what are you using for video?
<s_yuan31tee> i have a package scim-chinese which is not found in warty but found in hoary. can i use the package in hoary to install in my warty?
<keiichi> hello
<Nalioth> whappd, i have no clue what you are asking. perhaps totem-xine?
<whappd> bah. stupid keyboard.
<Nalioth> whappd, i have no clue what you are asking. perhaps totem-xine?
<Nalioth> whappd, why do you ask?
<whappd> Nalioth, i mean, out-of-the-box video for me is not really that great -- it's slow and skips frames when playing DVDs.
<whappd> i'm more curious if you did anything special for it to work correctly.
<Nalioth> i compiled my own mplayer
<whappd> Well then. Looks like I'll have to give that a try.
<Nalioth> because gmplayer wasnt available via apt-get
<dabaSlon> s_yuan31tee: you should be able to, why dont you upgrade?
<Nalioth> but i don't know how that affects totem-xine
<whappd> yeah.
<whappd> i dont either.
<dabaSlon> hi, keichi!
<s_yuan31tee> dabaSlon: u mean upgrade the whole OS?
<dabaSlon> keiicjaj
<dabaSlon> right, upgrade to Hoary.
<IcemanV9> whappd: did u make sure the dma is on? it happened to me before
<whappd> IcemanV9, no, i did not.
<IcemanV9> whappd: check it out, then. it does make a difference on my box.
<Nalioth> whappd, i have to do a lot of different stuff cuz i run ubunutu on a PPC
<whappd> IcemanV9,  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<whappd> Nalioth, ahh.
<whappd> I'm using it on an x86 laptop
<IcemanV9> whappd: hmm. same here. x86 laptop, too.
<Nalioth> whappd, then your support options vastly outnumber mine
<dabaSlon> you managed to compile a mplayer on there?
<whappd> Nalioth, heh.
<a1rbag> : D
<dabaSlon> a1rbag: hi
<Nalioth> dabaSlon, who are you talking to?
<dabaSlon> you,,,
<dabaSlon> You got the Mplayer to compile and run?
<Nalioth> dabaSlon, yes i compiled mplayer on here
<dabaSlon> Nalioth: pretty cool, I never made it work:(
<dabaSlon> :)
<Nalioth> dabaSlon, iBook G3/600 640mb ram
<dabaSlon> but my xine does the work.
<dabaSlon> and you have that new g4, too, I know.
<dabaSlon> Im danko123455, just changed my nick.
<Nalioth> dabaSlon, the G4 is linux free until they find the drivers for airport extreme
<bitsmash> hi
<dabaSlon> hi
<dr_willis> Hello
<dr_willis> :P
<bitsmash> hows it goin
<joey_> hello
<dabaSlon> goin still here...
<todaysdistrois> hi all!
<bitsmash> wheres the latest best ubuntu
<anethema> actually Nalioth
<anethema> installing mplayer from aptitude...
<dabaSlon> todaysdistrois: hi.
<anethema> is actually gmplayer also
<brenden> retarded
<dabaSlon> I like the plain look of just a bare MPlayer isntall.
<Nalioth> anethema, hmmm i tried "gmplayer" and it said 'command not found"
<dabaSlon> back from gtrocerie?
* brdweb is away: Away at the moment
<anethema> weird
<dabaSlon> what is?
<Nalioth> anethema, the PPC ubuntu is weird in a lot of ways
<anethema> ohhh ppc
<anethema> yeah
<ryman|> my ubuntu is frozen
<ryman|> and crashed
<dabaSlon> whats so frozen about it?
<ryman|> I'm on windows now =(
<anethema> okay well...do i need any special output plugins for vlc?
<dabaSlon> :(
<todaysdistrois> I just installed a new soundblaster live card and I have no sound...
<todaysdistrois> :(
<ryman|> like all the icons on desktop just disappeared
<joey_> join the club
<ryman|> everything is frozen
<ryman|> can't open xmms player or anything
<dabaSlon> todaysdistrois: type alsamixer in a terminal, and play with that.
<dabaSlon> m mutes/unmutes
<ryman|> i can see it loaded but it iddn't appear on the desktop
<dabaSlon> up down increase/decrease levels
<nubious> Would anyone be willing to help explain some linux foundations for me?  I'm running the ubuntu distro on an ahtlon 600 and it's setup behind a firewall - my problem is I have a server setup now but it doesn't auto launch at system startup - if anyone can help with this - please MSG (WARNING:  I'm a windows user)
<todaysdistrois> i'll try it!
<anethema> todaysdistrois, first, go here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<dabaSlon> ryman|: hit alt+ctrl+del
<anethema> follow the instructions
<ryman|> dabaSlon I did that , after I logged in again
<anethema> then...
<anethema> yeah play wiht your mixer
<ryman|> about like 15 mins,same thing happened again
<ryman|> I think its my comp or something
<joey_> got a question
<Chameleon22> i am about to reinstall my home server. Debating with self if i should install X on it or not, never had on the server ... what do you guys think ?
<anethema> just ask Joey
<dabaSlon> ryman|: not sure, did you upgrade recently?
<joey_> oh yeah
<dabaSlon> ryman|: what computer is it?
<anethema> Chameleon22, if you dont need X dont install  X
<ryman|> pent4 2.0G
<dabaSlon> ok
<Chameleon22> anethema: *nod
<dabaSlon> better sooner than later...
<nubious> haha.. looks like no one has patience for windows users.. I dont blame em.. :)
* nubious sighs.
<anethema> whats the problem nubious
<nubious> well
<nubious> I run a teamspeak server
<geneo93> Chameleon22:  i have used a lite wm for my server
<joey_> i cannot seem to install win 32 codecs for my k/ubuntu 64 k8, am I to understand that there are none to be installed, because they are not brought over into 64 bit yet?
<nubious> it's all setup and working - but my girlfriend rebooted it the other day (thinking it wasn't on) - so when it started back up it didn't auto start the server
<dabaSlon> nubious: what server?
<nubious> ubuntu
<anethema> joey they should still work
<nubious> base installation
<Chameleon22> geneo93: wm?
<sean_> hi, can someone help me get my sound working, i had to reinstall Ubuntu a few days ago but now my sound isn't working, i have the soundcard selected in the devices..
<dabaSlon> joey_: right
<nubious> Teamspeak - www.goteamspeak.com
<geneo93> window manager
<anethema> yes i know teamspeak
<goldfish_> joey_: dont think they work on 64-bit
<joey_> i have tried to install, but it sends back errors
<anethema> why would it have started automatically?
<anethema> did you ad it to your startup?
<nubious> well exactly
<dabaSlon> joey_: you can install something to emulate, not sure what.
<nubious> it doesn't
<Nalioth> l8r
<joey_> hmmmm
<nubious> thats the thing - I dont know HOW to add it to my startup - I'm looking for the equivelant of Autoexec.bat
<anethema> okay
<anethema> this i can help wiht
<anethema> haha
<nubious> I was referenced a rc.d file .. I'm not sure I fully understand though
<nubious> haha nice
<nubious> thanks :)
<anethema> make your own init.d file
<anethema> do like
<anethema> sudo gedit /etc/init.d/local
<joey_> so, what's the deal with a chroot 32 as a workaround?
<dabaSlon> DmD: whats up dude!
<bitsmash> is the ubuntu 5.04 array 7 any different then the official release?
<joey_> hey
<DmD> dabaSlon:  nm you
<dabaSlon> hah
<DmD> can anyone help me get my sound working again?
<dabaSlon> DmD: take a look at http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly , and after that fails(if) try running alsamixer in your terminal
<joey_> what's up with your sound?
<dabaSlon> then m is mute/unmute, and up down to increase/decrease levels
<flugh> ubuntu looks nice so far. had to do more work than with -other distro- to get X configured, but everything else went smooth. nice work :)
<joey_> any 64 bit users here? I am having lots of config probs...
<DmD> i ran alsamixer at one time but i don't think it worked
<anethema> a LOT of peoples sound dont work also if they have 'startup sound daemon' in the sound config
<crimsun> DmD: cat /proc/asound/cards
<dabaSlon> yaay, we have crimsun here now...
<dabaSlon> crimsun: what is the way to run w32codecs on a 64 bit machine?
<DmD> 0 [Audigy2        ] : Audigy2 - Sound Blaster Audigy2
<DmD>                      Sound Blaster Audigy2 (rev.4) at 0xa000, irq 17
<DmD> 1 [V8235          ] : VIA8233 - VIA 8235
<DmD>                      VIA 8235 with VT1616i at 0xbc00, irq 22
<DmD> Audigy2
<joey_> exactly!
<[noobuntu] > crimsun ist the soundgod, he really helped me out today!
<dabaSlon> yup!
<joey_> noobuntu, nice...
<crimsun> dabaSlon: 32-bit chroot is probably the easiest manner; search the wiki for debootstrap
<joey_> that should be my name...
<dabaSlon> sure...
<joey_> debootstrap?
<crimsun> DmD: what sort of problem(s) are you having with sound?
<dabaSlon> do that, joey_
<joey_> werd
<DmD> crimsun:  i just don't hear anything like in xmms
<DmD> the mp3s play but i hear no sound...
<anethema> oh
<anethema> okay
<anethema> you're good to go then
<dr_willis> Hmm. web surfing with Firefox at http://www.funpic.hu/en.gallery.php?id=12&s=dd&p=1&PHPSESSID=ca6f97aa3a9d9da461b7470321f04ab7   - and for some reason the cahcarcter encodeing keeps getting set to be "Celtic"  i change it to UTF-8 and page is fine. but a 'reload' makes it change back. Odd..
<anethema> something  is just muted
<flex_> anyone use cedega with ubuntu?
<crimsun> DmD: more than likely you need to unmute the 'Audigy Analog/Digital Sound Jack'
<goldfish_> flex_: yep
<DmD> hmm
<anethema> DmD, open your volume control
<flex_> goldfish_, do you have a problem with text?
<goldfish_> flex_: as in fonts?
<flex_> yeah, you cant see them
<dr_willis> not sure what to even check. Lol :O
<goldfish_> flex_: nope, aint got tat problem, try in #cedega maybe
<anethema> DmD, open volume control, change device to your alsa mixer
<DmD> hmm, everything is unmuted in there..
<dabaSlon> dr_willis: haha, that guy michael jackson did have a pretty huge nose...
<joey_> what does synlink mean?
<dr_willis> dabaSlon,  :P its all in english for ypu right? my fonts are soo messed up. even the 'view source'  fonts are switched to Celtic Encodeing.
<joey_> symlink, excuse me...
<dabaSlon> yup, english
<dr_willis> But Konqueror sees it fine.
<crimsun> DmD: paste the output of amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<dabaSlon> symbolic link
<dr_willis> but Firefox and Mozilla get messed.
<anethema> DmD,
<goldfish_> joey_: symbolic link, like a short cut
<joey_> thanks
<anethema> do edit-preferences
<goldfish_> well not hmmm
<anethema> find analog to iec something output
<dabaSlon> it means, that a file/folder is linked into another place, read up, hard to explain a link to me...
<dabaSlon> for me
<crimsun> (he'd need to mute the IEC958 capture monitor)
<anethema> and check it
<anethema> so it apears
<DmD> Audigy/Analog/Digital Output Jack
<anethema> mute it? ive solved a few peopls mute problems by unmuting it.
<jacquesmerde> hey, so i'm running my ubuntu machine on only 128 mb of ram. though the speed seems ok, except for when i load apps, when it takes quite a while. is the bottleneck here the ram or the speed of the hdd?
<anethema> sure try that
<crimsun> DmD: unmute the Audigy/Analog/Digital Output Jack
<DmD> so check it then?
<joey_> so, after doing the 32 chroot howto in the wiki, how do you enable it? do you have to do anything at all to get it to function?
<aparra__> are there any way for edit partitions like parition magic but in linux?
<jacquesmerde> DmD, thats what i had to do to get sound out of my soundcard
<dabaSlon> jacquesmerde: maybe even the processor/graphics card./
<Burgundavia> aparra__, yes, with gparted
<anethema> yes dmd try checking that
<dabaSlon> jacquesmerde: try setting up a monitor in your panel/
<anethema> look for IEC958 also
<anethema> if its there
<abarbaccia> anybody know which wireless cards are detected and fully functional under linux?
<abarbaccia> ubuntu
<flugh> dr_willis, i looked at the html source. looks like the encoding is set by the server. not a problem on your side (unless you can register and set personal encoding or something)
<dabaSlon> the wiki.ubuntulinux.org knows lots, abarbaccia
<dabaSlon> jacquesmerde: you know how to add a system monitor to your panel?
<jacquesmerde> dabaSlon, the processor is a PIII, the graphics card is an nvidia TNT2. how do i set up this monitor of which you speak?
<dr_willis> flugh,  hmm.. it worked under windows with firefox. , Mozilla and Ffox under linux BOTH are doing the same thing messing up.
<todaysdistrois> did what the ubuntu guide told me...going to reboot...wish me luck!
<dabaSlon> right click panel, add to panel
<dr_willis> flugh,  and its doing it same mess up for all users
<dabaSlon> system monitor is what you are adding.
<jacquesmerde> dabaSlon, oh, its already an option? i dont have to install anything? i thought i'd have to instal gkrell or something
<DmD> alright, i checked it but still no sound ;x
<dabaSlon> nope, right there.
<crimsun> DmD: you also need to mute any IEC958 Capture Monitor elements
<jacquesmerde> DmD, is the audigy in/out channel unmuted AND turned up to a high number?
<jacquesmerde> DmD, what soundcard do you have?
<crimsun> DmD: (I'm presuming you want to use the Audigy and not your on-board)
<dabaSlon> audigy 2.
<jacquesmerde> thats the card i have
<dabaSlon> sweet
<flugh> catch y'all later. dist-upgrade over dialup creates excessive lag ;)
<blueyed> Is it not possible for the owner to "chown" a file to another user? Does this really need root priviledges?
<dabaSlon> hah
<anethema> there, one more person helped for the night
<anethema> haha
<anethema> hopefully can get DmD working
<dabaSlon> blueyed: may well be so.
<blueyed> dabaSlon, this is too bad..
<dabaSlon> well, you cant assign a file to a user, and blame it on him, I guess.
<dabaSlon> jsut a sec, let me try
<hitest> hi
<jacquesmerde> blueyed, sounds like having a federal law saying you can't give away any of your possessions to the poor
<dabaSlon> YO!
<joey_> howdy
<hitest> new guy here
<joey_> me too
<[noobuntu] > \o0/\o0/ crimsun  \o0/\o0/
<dabaSlon> blueyed: nope, only root.
<DmD> jacq:  I have a SoundBlaster Audigy V2
<blueyed> k, thankyou
<DmD> Z2 *
<hitest> I just put Ubuntu on this unit, been running Slack for quite a while
<dabaSlon> k, welcome.
<dabaSlon> No more slack for you, I guess;)
<anethema> hitest, i also just switched from slack
<anethema> no WAY im ever going back
<hitest> Yep, you've got that right
<joey_> i moved from mandrake/driva..
<hitest> Slack was good, but, the hardware detection in ubuntu is unreal
<joey_> it's a bit different different over here
<alvaro_> other question, are there any calendar, for organize me... I know one for kde but I don't rememnber it name
<hitest> nice forum
<anethema> hitest, package managment in ubuntu is also amazingly good
<DmD> i unmuted the one's that i needed, but still nothing :x
<joey_> Kalendar?
<alvaro_> no
<alvaro_> is a agend
<crimsun> DmD: please paste the output of amixer to http://pastebin.com
<hitest> yes, agreed, package management is amazing, everything works, no glitches
<alvaro_> korganizer I think
<dabaSlon> k something, for sure
<joey_> yep
<alvaro_> but there are any like korganizer for gnome?
<joey_> evolution?
<dabaSlon> try searching your synaptic.
<hitest> evolution
<hitest> evolution has an organizer i think
<dabaSlon> DmD: did you get that message from crimsun?
<DmD> no but anethema msg'ed me :)
<dabaSlon> crimsun is the way to go...
<dabaSlon>  crimsun: DmD: please paste the output of amixer to http://pastebin.com
<DmD> alright one sec, i'm kinda slow at Linux..but i'm learning ;)
<dabaSlon> cool
<dabaSlon> just amixer in a terminal, copy, and paste to pastebin.com
<DmD> oh ok
<DmD> there, lol
<dabaSlon> then get the URL, and paste it here.
<DmD> http://pastebin.com/281160
<anethema> jesus
<anethema> long
<anethema> heheh
<DmD> heh
<DmD> i have quite a few things in the volume control
<DmD> i don't think i need them
<alvaro_> vuala! gparted is nice!!
<crimsun> DmD: do this from a Terminal: amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<DmD> alright
<DmD> done
<abarbaccia> why would a wlan card be detected by linux, be able to see the network name, but then not be able to effectivly connect to the network or get a DHCP IP address
<abarbaccia> ?
<dabaSlon> sset or set?
<crimsun> sset.
<dabaSlon> cool
<dabaSlon> abarbaccia: the other night we had a guy that needed to power cycle router...
<DmD> sweet
<DmD> it works
<crimsun> excellent.
<anethema> nice
<dabaSlon> Awesome, good work, Crimsun...
<anethema> crimsun rocks :)
<DmD> if i happen o restart will it still work?
<DmD> to*
<dabaSlon> As always, an evil "excellent follows"
<DmD> thanks guys :)
<crimsun> DmD: it will work fine on subsequent reboots
<dabaSlon> As always, an evil "excellent" follows
<dabaSlon> like that guy in simpsons.
<todaysdistrois> my sound card still doesn't work but I'm changing distros again...just want to see what the others are like...Thanks for the help and enjoy ubuntu
<DmD> mr burns?
<DmD>  i've watched too much simpsons
<anethema> hehe good ole mr burns
<crimsun> todaysdistrois: which card(s)?
<DmD> i try to watch every new episode
<anethema> here is a bit of trivia for you guys..whats mr burns first name ?
<DmD> monty
<DmD> montey
<DmD> or whatever
<todaysdistrois> sound blaster live -24
<alvaro_> are there some program korganizer like for gnome?
<anethema> wrong, try again :)
<DmD> wtf?
<anethema> its charles
<crimsun> todaysdistrois: ah, you need the snd-ca0106 driver from the 'alsa-source' package in universe
<DmD> wow
<DmD> i never knew
<anethema> charles montgomery burns
<dabaSlon> right
<DmD> lol
<todaysdistrois> hmmmm...
<DmD> i would of never known ;x
<dabaSlon> alvaro_: do you know ho to search your synaptic?
<dabaSlon> add a w
<dabaSlon> at your discretion...
<DmD> hm
<DmD> now what else to do
<alvaro_> yes
<alvaro_> click on search
<dabaSlon> have you searched teh name and description for organizer, and stuff like that?
<dabaSlon> thats the best I can tell you about organizers...
<dabaSlon> since I am unorganized...
<alvaro_> ha
<DmD> i mounted an ntfs partition, but i'm wondering would i be able to download files onto that drive?
<DmD> i have to be able to write to it
<dabaSlon> off course
<DmD> right now i have it read only
<anethema> not normally
<shadyguy> What are the system requirements for ubuntu? I looked on the website, and i couldn't find them
<anethema> but i think NTFS write support is possible
<dabaSlon> shadyguy: what computer do you have?
<dabaSlon> just change the umask from 022, to 000
<dabaSlon> That should do it by my expectations.
<DmD> really
<dabaSlon> cause 2 means write
<DmD> would i need to restart again or no?
<dabaSlon> masking means remove that from all files
<dabaSlon> restart what?
<dabaSlon> unmount, remount with 000
<shadyguy> it's custom made, the processor is a VIA Ezra (800mhz)
<anethema> no need for restarting
<DmD> alright one sec
<DmD> ;p
<shadyguy> I have ran mandrake on this before and it worked perfectly
<DmD> damn i have a ton of mp3s
<dabaSlon> crimsun: wow, never heard of that, do you have any ideas, about this guys install?
<crimsun> shadyguy: it'll run just fine on an ezra as long as you have at least 64 MB RAM
<DmD> i just remade a new list
<shadyguy> yeah, I have 256 ram
<dabaSlon> was google down today for you guys for some time?
<anethema> nope
<shadyguy> yes it was
<dabaSlon> cool
<dabaSlon> just checking.
<DmD> so just have
<DmD> /dev/hdd1       /media/windows  ntfs umask=000      0        0
<DmD> then save it again
<cyphase> If I get lucky, my blog is about to be unintentionally advertised on the radio
<cyphase> woooooooo
<cyphase> ;)
<dabaSlon> oh, that yes, reboot to take effect, I think...to mount, though, mount /dev/hdd1 /media/windows -t ntfs -o umask=000
<|QuaD-_> hey, if something is in the breezy database, how come its not apt-getable yet?
<locomorto> Hey guys, i was looking aorund for a new Inkjet printer, and i was wondering what works the best in ubuntu?
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: "in the breezy database"?
<locomorto> QuaD, are you on breezy?
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: breezy repos, according to breezy-changes
<|QuaD-_> locomorto: yeah
<Burgundavia> |QuaD-_, what is it?
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: breezy-changes is source acceptance, not an indication that the source built and was moved to the master mirror
<dabaSlon> locomorto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<dabaSlon> heh
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: ohhh ok
<|QuaD-_> Burgundavia: tomboy, muine, etc
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: is there a way to know when it was built and moved to master mirror?
<dabaSlon> yes, try downloading, and it works:-P
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: updates occur at :3 and :33
<|QuaD-_> dabaSlon: lol
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: these have been uploaded for a bunch of hours now
<|QuaD-_> w
<crimsun> muine 0.8.3-0ubuntu1 built successfully on ppc and i386
<Burgundavia> |QuaD-_, are you using a local mirror?
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: mine is only on 0.8.2
<|QuaD-_> Burgundavia: nope, archive.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: have you updated?
<crimsun> (presuming you're on ppc or i386, not amd64)
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: yeah, i just did now too
<|QuaD-_> i386
<crimsun> yeah, it has been available for some hours -> Installed: 0.8.3-0ubuntu1
<sysrq> past week or so I've had issues with packages not being on the server as well with breezy
<crimsun> packages not being on the server?
<sysrq> crimsun: after an update I would try to do a (dist-)upgrade and some debs would return 404's
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: i am a moron, i never changed universe to breezy, i just changed the other 2
<|QuaD-_> i feel dumb now
<dabaSlon> its ok, Im dumb too.
<crimsun> oh no, not EruditeH1rmit
<crimsun> =)
<|QuaD-_> they shouldn't hid it under that long comment ;)
<DmD> has anyone been able to get an ntfs partition to be able to write?
<dabaSlon> I did the same thing, in fact, at one point...I had main hoary, and all others breezy, and wondering why it upgraded that fast/
<dabaSlon> DmD: I suppose that did not work taht well.
<crimsun> DmD: you want something like captive
<DmD> hmm
<DmD>  maybe i'll set it up when i get another hdd
<dabaSlon> crimsun: that is not in synaptic, though, hey?
<DmD> right now i have an 80gb, and 120, running out of space on the 120, so i want a 200gb ;p
<crimsun> dabaSlon: not afaik
<dabaSlon> Ill google for afk, and afaik now...I hate when ppl use that, and I dont have a clue what they are talkin bout...
<anethema> as far as i know
<anethema> its VERY common usage, get used to it :)
<dabaSlon> ok, got it, both
<anethema> ask=away from keyb
<dabaSlon> thanks, google:)
<sysrq> or just install dict and start using that
<DmD> bah
<DmD> now what to do
<dabaSlon> oh, you mean, a dictionary?
<dabaSlon> yo, Ivoks.
<sysrq> dabaSlon: no, I mean sudo apt-get install dict && dict afaik
<ivoks> hey
<sysrq> works wonders
<dabaSlon> heh
<dabaSlon> sysrq: I installed it through synaptic, is that gonna be ok?
<sysrq> it doesn't matter, they both use dpkg in the end
<DmD> is there a prorgam that can read my CPU temp for Ubuntu?
<dabaSlon> I know, just teasing...
<ivoks> DmD yes, cat
<dabaSlon> yes there is,
<ivoks> DmD cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature
<DmD> ah sweet
<DmD> one sec
<benplaut> OK, i think i'll switch back to Gnome now
<benplaut> brb
<dabaSlon> hey mebaran151
<dabaSlon> ok...
<DmD> No such file or directory
<DmD> after i typed that
<ivoks> DmD then it can't
<DmD> i had a program like that back on Windows
<gorilla_> I got the same thing here... I install mbmon and that worked great :-)
<dabaSlon> sysrq: so, dict word in a term, hey?
<ivoks> DmD install gkrellm2 and plugins for it
<sysrq> dabaSlon: dict word, yes
<dabaSlon> thanks, I may use that:)
<DmD> Couldn't find package gkrellm2
<sysrq> DmD: get rid of the 2
<DmD> same thing ;x
<crimsun> make sure you have the universe repo enabled
<mebaran151> hey dabaSlon
<vladster> What repositories do I need to get transcode and the other files of that sort
<mebaran151> I just got into Ruby
<mebaran151> it is a very cool language
<cyphase> hey, does anyone here run VHCS on a production server?
<mebaran151> anyone know any good idees
<mebaran151> IDE's
<mebaran151> or at leat a good text editor
<mebaran151> gedit just isnt as good
<mebaran151> as vim gives me chills, respectful chills
<mebaran151> the one time I had to use vi almost caused me seizure
<crimsun> vladster: you need the testing debian-marillat one
<benplaut> if you ever get the feeling that your Gnome is running a bit slow, and are too lazy to figure out why-
<benplaut> switch to KDE for a day, and then appreciate the difference!
<psychonate> uh, GNOME is bloated ;) ?
<psychonate> switch to XFCE :)
<vladster> for ubuntu?
<mebaran151> XFCE
<mebaran151> rocks
<mebaran151> nuf said
<psychonate> amen
<benplaut> well... but it needs more GUI config tools
<mebaran151> I mean nothing is cooler than a mouse
<mebaran151> the GUI is for wimps
<mebaran151> a real man uses Bash as his window manager
<psychonate> benplaut: I dunno; I think the gui config is fine
<dabaSlon> lol@mebaran151
<psychonate> mebaran151: well, you need screen too
<mebaran151> oh yeah
<IcemanV9> cyphase: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25722
<mebaran151> Bash on screen
<dabaSlon> mice are totally cool...
<mebaran151> that is window management
<rj_> whats a good tool for viewing images? eye gnome is good, but i'd like to be able to click a button in the program and move on to the next image in the directory
<mebaran151> I need a good ide
<vladster> You got the entries I need?
<psychonate> heh I just use ol' xv for images
<cyphase> yes, i know IcemanV9
<rj_> xzgv
<crimsun> rj_: gliv, gthumb, gqview. I recommend the last.
<IcemanV9> cyphase: k
<cyphase> i just had some questions for anyone using it
<rj_> thanks :)
<dabaSlon> rj_: I use the image viewer
<anethema> yeah
<rj_> naivgating porn pictures should be easier by default
<anethema> gnome image viewer
<rj_> :-/
<anethema> bah pictures
<anethema> sudo apt-get install pan
<anethema> alt.binaries.multimedia.erotica.amateur
<anethema> ;)
<benplaut> rj_: there are other uses for those utils, too
<dabaSlon> crimsun: what else do you recommend, while I have my synaptic open?
<Twiggy> Hey I've got two sound cards on my machine and Ubuntu seems to be using teh wrong one by default, how can I tell it to use the other?
<crimsun> Twiggy: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Twiggy> crimsun: it's the intel8x0 that I don't want
<Twiggy> emu10k1 is there, I want that
<crimsun> Twiggy: echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<rj_> gqview rocks :)
<Twiggy> ty sir
<dabaSlon> crimsun: too not specific, hey?
<vladster> crimsun: you have the suitable entries for merilat handy?
<crimsun> dabaSlon: don't know what you're looking for ;)
<crimsun> vladster: are you on i386, ppc, or amd64?
<dabaSlon> nothing really, I always install what you recommend, though...
<vladster> 386
<dabaSlon> how about ppc, too,. while you are at it.
<crimsun> vladster: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<crimsun> dabaSlon: should be able to use mplayer from multiverse
<anethema> well what about stable and unstable
<anethema> could add those too :)
<dabaSlon> I am not...I installed it on this PC, and it does not run anything, just hangs.
<crimsun> dabaSlon: on ppc?
<crimsun> anethema: unstable would create problems unless one pinned; stable is consumed in testing
<dabaSlon> I just had to change the plugin, doh
<anethema> ah yeah
<anethema> cool crimsun
<ivoks> back...
<anethema> does it hang if you just run gmplayer without any file dabaSlon ?
<anethema> wonder if its your sound messed up..lots of times thats why it hangs
<dabaSlon> anethema: thanks, fixed.
<anethema> waiting for sound
<dabaSlon> just had to change sound plugin...
<anethema> oh
<anethema> cool
<crimsun> it would hang unless -ao esd was used
<anethema> alsa
<anethema> hehe
<anethema> or esd yes
<dabaSlon> when I read the symptoms, worked
<dabaSlon> right, now its working, when esd is used.
<anethema> alsa would work if you set dmix up anyways
<ivoks> yep
<dabaSlon> How do you add marillat to PPC, though?
<crimsun> the ppc debian-marillat uses some packages from Debian Sid
<dabaSlon> I dont really need it, anyhow...
<jacquesmerde> man, my googling skills are shithouse. i've installed wine but now i want to install a windows program off cd. can someone give me the standard url so i can RTFM
<ivoks> firefox1.1 will be great
<crimsun> wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe ?
<dabaSlon> I wish my laptop support for poer management was better.
<dabaSlon> Then I could use Linux, this way, not really.
<anethema> buying a ppc computer then installing linux on it really seems like a waste to me
<ivoks> ?
<vladster> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<vladster> 01:36 < anethema> could add those too :)
<ivoks> ah... ppc
<anethema> why pay vastly overpriced hardware...then run linux
<anethema> might as well at least get osx out of the deal
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, so all i do is mount the cd, the run wine with the cd's install file as its argument (i assume i just cant use its autorun). i dont need to trawl through how-to's, user forums, etc?
<anethema> jacquesmerde, yea, ideally
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: generally that's all
<dabaSlon> anethema: the particular machine is cheaper PPC, than PC...
<dabaSlon> Check out prices on 12" laptops...
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, wait, coz its ubuntu i dont even have to mount the cd myself
<anethema> correct
<anethema> heh
<anethema> should automount, ideally :)
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, its a fairly low-level app re windows interface, so it should be problem-free?
<vladster> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<crimsun> you can even configure the autorun
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, configure the autorun?
<crimsun> wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: is there a reason why gnome-blog is still .7?
<|QuaD-_> not .8?
<dabaSlon> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: yeah, there's a(n) automount preferences
<jacquesmerde> if my CPU usage is at 100% when ubuntu slowly loads a program, does that mean the CPU is the bottleneck?
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, is that in wine-utils?
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: (System>Preferences)
<dabaSlon> crimsun: you said kansas?
<anethema> damn crimsun you're wokring faster than i was this morning
<crimsun> dabaSlon: I said Kansas about a week ago at the music store, yes ;)
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, heh, i'm sure i wont need to use the autorun. setup.exe it is
<dabaSlon> haha
<dabaSlon> ok, you teach at KSU?
<crimsun> dabaSlon: no, NC A&T
<vladster> I get a public key error from marrilat
<jacquesmerde> anyone want to help me write this essay? "is there anything that does not exist?"
<crimsun> vladster: see the url dabaSlon pasted
<dabaSlon> jacquesmerde: haha
<dabaSlon> nothing does not exist
<ivoks> dabaSlon deb  http://honk.physik.uni-konstanz.de/~agx/linux-ppc/debian/ mplayer/
<dabaSlon> if it does, show me...
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: anything major in 0.8?
<jacquesmerde> dabaSlon, as in there is nothing that does not exist, or the thing that IS nothing does not exist?
<dabaSlon> Why an\m I being charged with that?
<dabaSlon> did I ask for installing MPlayer in PPC?
<crimsun> probably because you mentioned ppc and mplayer
<dabaSlon> ok...cool
<ivoks> dabaSlon u didn't?
<dabaSlon> thanks, though.
<dabaSlon> Not really.
<ivoks> ok
<dabaSlon> jacquesmerde: as I said, a "Nothing" does not exist, if it does, show me it.
<dabaSlon> Make it an essay about god, hah
<DmD> is there a weather program for Ubuntu?
* dabaSlon trazi po stolu komade dzike, mozda ima za pljugu...hah
<dabaSlon> there is one on the panel
<dabaSlon> Add to panel, weather report, something.
<anethema> yeah
<DmD> alright thans
<anethema> if that doesnt tickle you enough, search apt for weather
<DmD> thanks even
<anethema> tons of hits
<DmD> just wanna customize my Ubuntu :)
<ivoks> DmD yes, check out ur windows :)
<dabaSlon> go nuts:)
<dabaSlon> three smiley faces
<DmD> heh
<dabaSlon> but, then again, whos counting smiley faces, anyhow....
<gorilla_> dabaSlon, ummm you were ... heh
<anethema> yes clearly he was..hypocrite! :D
<gorilla_> anethema: lol
<sean__> TONIGHT
<sean__> MOSTLY CLOUDY WITH SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.
<sean__> LOWS AROUND 60. SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 20 MPH. CHANCE OF RAIN 50
<sean__> PERCENT.
<sean__> ah yeah
<anethema> heh
<DmD> 63f right now
<DmD> got the windows open
<DmD> ;x
<ivoks> DmD you are in USA?
<rj_> how do i get more info about a package before installing it with apt-get
<DmD> ivoks:  yes
<anethema> rj...look in synaptic
<anethema> look for the pkg name
<DmD> where are you from?
<anethema> shows descriptions when you clikc it
<rj_> anethema: theres a way via cli, afaik
<anethema> can also see all its dependancies
* rj_ ask in #debian
<jacquesmerde> dabaSlon, if i could show it to you, obviously it would exist. is there anything i CAN'T show you?
<anethema> rj, use aptitude
<dabaSlon> see, so it does not exist.
<anethema> CL version of synaptic kinda
<anethema> eheh
<DmD> is there an uptime thing i can add to the panel too?
<DmD> i know how to do it in terminal but i was just wondering
<ivoks> rj_ what's the problem?
<dabaSlon> 1:53:45) rj_: how do i get more info about a package before installing it with apt-get
<crimsun> apt-listchanges, if the package is already installed
<rj_> apt-cache show pkg
<ivoks> rj_ apt-cache, apt-file, apt-listchanges...
<ivoks> there are a lot of tools...
<rj_> thank you :)
<anethema> there ya go
<anethema> sweet
<jacquesmerde> dabaSlon, if i COULD show you a good night in bed with two carrots, a skimpy nazi uniform, and a beach umbrella, does that mean it would exist even if i didn't show it to you?
<ivoks> apt-cache show wifi-radar
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nice :)
<rj_> hehe :)
<ivoks> Maintainer: Ante Karamatic <ivoks@grad.hr>
<ivoks> :))
<DmD> anyone know if theres an uptime plugin i can add to the panel?
<rj_> i don't have that package :(
<ivoks> rj_ i know :)
<ivoks> noone does
<rj_> http://www.bitbuilder.com/wifi_radar/
<rj_> that's cool :)
<rj_> ivoks: do you have it on a repo?
<ivoks> DmD u should really check out gdesklets
<ivoks> rj_ http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu
<ivoks> rj_ u have deb package there, just install it
<DmD> alright
<DmD> apt-get isntall gdesklets?
<ivoks> yes
<rj_> ivoks: any plans on getting it into universe?
<ivoks> rj_ yes, but in breezy
<rj_> im using breezy :)
<dabaSlon> jacquesmerde: thats where it ends:-P
<ivoks> rj_ well, it's candidate and i reported it for a review
<zerokarmaleft> isn't postgresql's default setup supposed to allow local adminstration from any user?
<zerokarmaleft> i can't do any admin tasks with postgresql's tools
<rj_> ivoks: whats a good wireless-g card pci card for use with linux :(
<DmD> Couldn't find package gdesklets
<gorilla_> zerokarmaleft, not when I have installed it... you need to sudo su postgres.
<ivoks> rj_ any with prism2 chip
<gorilla_> DmD, I have it installed in Hoary but it crashes when adding it to the panel :-(
<rj_> man, beagle rocks
<DmD> ohh
<rj_> i wonder when it will make it's way into breezy, i got it working here on a local install of breezy
<jacquesmerde> dabaSlon, fine.....ONE carrot...
<jacquesmerde> .........three?....
<ivoks> rj_ create package and report it
<DmD> what's the command again to open a tar?
<DmD> i always forget ;x
<whiteknight> tar -xvf
<DmD> ty
<gorilla_> tar xzvf tar ballname
<gorilla_> tar xzvf tar_ballname rather
<rj_> ivoks: i might do it, any suggestions for a good guide on creating packages?
<psychonate> er, what is the default root password?
<ivoks> rj_ i was searching for one yestrday...
<DmD> tar xzvf wifi-radar-1.9.3.tar.gz
<DmD> alright i did that
<gorilla_> psychonate, under ubuntu there is no root passwd.
<DmD> then it scrolled a few lines
<ivoks> rj_ didn't find it... there is allway debian policy u should check
<rj_> ivoks: any luck :)
<psychonate> uh, I'm sort of confused here
<psychonate> sudo?
<rj_> ivoks: let me mail one of the ubuntu mailing list
<ivoks> rj_ in the end, i copied stuff from other sources and edit them to fit my package
<whiteknight> psychonate, its your user password
<gorilla_> psai_, sudo uses your own password.
<whiteknight> gorilla_, wrong person :p
<psychonate> er, so I can only sudo su with my user password?
<rj_> lol, my workstation is a mix of ubuntu/breezy/hoary/debian/sarge/unstable/testing
<gorilla_> whiteknight, oops sill tab auto completion :-P
<whiteknight> there is a way to set a root password
<ivoks> rj_ ?
<whiteknight> check out www.ubuntuguide.org (i think thats right)
<ivoks> rj_ testing and sarge are same thing, and there is no debian :)
<rj_> ivoks: it's all working :)
<psychonate> Why is there no plain root password?
<dabaSlon> so that security is satisfied.
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> omg
<gorilla_> psychonate, because it a bad to be doing everything as root...
<ivoks> that's not securtiy feature!
<dabaSlon> root account is disabled...
<ivoks> that's not securtiy feature!
<dabaSlon> what is it, ivoks?
<Segosa> does anyone know, when using iptables, whether if you block all incoming packets it includes _all_, or only ones which are attempting to connect to you
<jbmigel> hey how does that little hoary update monitor application know there are updates without me giving it sudo password? who gave it root??
<ivoks> if u look better, this way is less secure than with normal root account
<psychonate> gorilla_, What if you actually do know what you are doing lol
<ivoks> if u have root account, attacker shhould know 2 passwords
<dabaSlon> ok, then, sure, I do not wanna go into that...
<rOss^FX> hello folks .. since my processor is AMD and supports SSE2 ? should i use the PiV kernel ?
<jacquesmerde> jbmigel, why would it need to be root?
<psychonate> I just wanted to change my xorg.conf a bit
<gorilla_> psychonate, you can still stuff up with a typo...
<jbmigel> jacquesmerde i cant apt-get update without a sudo in front... how does it??
<Segosa> people should learn a lesson when they rm -rf / accidentally on root
<Segosa> their fault
<psychonate> I'd rather just have root I think
<ivoks> with sudo it is easier to create working desktop
<ivoks> that's why it is used
<psychonate> I have never 'rm -rf /'
<rj_> ivoks: it's scary - http://atlantica.homeip.net/apt/sources.list
<ivoks> but, u can allways enable root and use both
<gorilla_> ivoks, if an attacker as a root password then it is game over, likewise if the you have "allow all" sudo access.
<psychonate> are there any limitations on the 'sudo su'?
<Segosa> whicih I have done ivoks
<dabaSlon> maybe there is a block, too
<jacquesmerde> jbmigel, i'm guessing its not sudo apt-get updating. sudo apt-get update alters file not in your home directory. but any user can look online for available packages, look at instralled packages and compare
<psychonate> ah, I need to restart X; 60Hz kills me
<dabaSlon> rj_: wow
<Jimbob> psychonate: or "sudo -s" or "sudo -i"
<ivoks> gorilla_ well, when attacker has root password, on right setup he can't do anything
<psychonate> I'm not very familiar with sudo; I've never really used it much
<psychonate> brb
<ivoks> gorilla_ couse u can disallow root login on console and over ssh
<Segosa> does anyone know, when using iptables, whether if you block all incoming packets it includes _all_, or only ones which are attempting to connect to you (syn packets) ;/?
<transgress> yeah it's in the conf
<gorilla_> ivoks, which is not a typical ubuntu or debain install..
<ivoks> gorilla_ this way he must do su from plain user
<rj_> dabaSlon: i know
<ivoks> gorilla_ then u can allow only special users to su, not all
<gorilla_> I perfer to have the sudo log to say who modified file X.
<jbmigel> jacquesmerde you mean any user can see all packages i have installed? thats even worse!
<rOss^FX> anyone else have AMD FX? and running ubuntu? in i686 mode?
<ivoks> gorilla_ this 2-password security u can't get with sudo
<zerokarmaleft> gorilla_, thanks
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: uploaded.
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: should be available in the repos in 21 minutes
<ivoks> time to eat something :)
<gorilla_> using a root password, you only know that userX uses su but you have no idea what they did in the meantime.
<ivoks> crimsun what will be available?
<crimsun> ivoks: |QuaD-_ asked for a gnome-blog update.
<psychonate> well, as long as sudo su works alright then I guess I don't care
<gorilla_> anyway, I'm not arguing the point any further as it is really Ot for channel.
<psychonate> ah, 85Hz is much more comfortable :)
<ivoks> crimsun ah... review my wiki-radar, please :)
<ivoks> lol wiki.. wifi
<jacquesmerde> jbmigel, why wouldnt it? doesnt any user have read access to all files on disc?
<dabaSlon> not all...
<gorilla_> jacquesmerde, try reading /etc/shadow for example as a normal user.
<dabaSlon> and if I make a file, and 700, no
<jacquesmerde> i'm assuming the only part of apt-get update that needs to be sudo'ed is the part where it actually writes the info to file
<dabaSlon> could be right
<jacquesmerde> gorilla_, well, there arent TOO many exceptions are there?
<dabaSlon> how many is too many?
<gorilla_> jacquesmerde, and obtaining a lock to prevent multiple instantances of apt utils trying to change the database.
<gorilla_> jacquesmerde, there are plenty of situation where you restrict access by some users.
<jbmigel> jacquesmerde you know your right! I was just worried that it was back-dooring or something, thanks for help!
<psychonate> I'm surprised Ubuntu can include the nvidia drivers. I thought there was some licensing issue or something with that
<|QuaD-_>  crimsun thanks
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: np
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: didn't know you were a MOTU
<psychonate> 'nvidia-glx-config enable' won't update my config because it has been altered lol
<psychonate> guess I'll manually update
<topyli> that's smart, not to touch a config file that has been modified by the admin
<jbmigel> anyone here play d00m3 on ubuntu through id's linux client with windows disks?
<jacquesmerde> jbmigel, i was just guessing. i have no idea how apt works
<jbmigel> lol
<psychonate> topyli, Are you referring to my comment?
<topyli> yes
<psychonate> I was just changing driver "nv" to driver "nvidia" heh
<jbmigel> psychonate i think you also have to add nvidia to modules file so its loaded at startup
<psychonate> I'll check in a second
<psychonate> it's loaded atm at least
<topyli> psychonate: well, i guess a dumb update script can't tell if you changed a comment or wrote a whole new file :)
<psychonate> well, I didn't really have a problem with it
<psychonate> this synaptic seems nice, but I don't see xfce. Do I need to add a repository or something?
<jbmigel> psychonate it is in universe
<psychonate> Universe?
<psychonate> I'm not quite sure what you mean.
<jbmigel> psychonate yes the "universe" repository... if you open /etc/apt/source.list just uncomment the 4 lines that end in universe
<dabaSlon_sleep> ggod night, everyone.
<psychonate> oh, ok
<psychonate> thanks
<jbmigel> np
<psychonate> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<psychonate> old URL or something?
<brosio> nvdia-kernel-source contain the source driver of "nv" or "nvidia" ?
<_joey> how's ubuntu different from debian ?
<jbmigel> psychonate your url looks mangled... first one should be deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<|QuaD-_> what is the process:  ssh w
<|QuaD-_> blah
<|QuaD-_> multiload-apple
<_joey> does it come with 16K packages ?
<benplaut> your insights: Paneshift vs Eternal Lands?
<benplaut> 
<_joey> somebody run apt-cache search . | wc -l
<_joey> :)
<psychonate> jbmigel, looks OK in the file
<jbmigel> _joey ubuntu is debian sid (unstable) tested and released ahead of debian schedule... ubuntu maintains their own package repositories that are mostly the same as deb
<_joey> ubuntu is debian sid tested and released ?!
<_joey> a big statement
<_joey> :)
<jbmigel> _joey yes well how about its "based" on sid and we all hope it works ;)
<psychonate> lol
<_joey> run apt-cache search . | wc -l
<_joey> who are package maintainers? boys and girls from the street?
<_joey> ;)
<jbmigel> 16352
<_joey> okay, cool
<psychonate> xfce4, thou art beautiful :)
<_joey> www4.tpg.com.au/alexgne/cards8.png
<_joey> main is zzee best
<jbmigel> psychonate haha is that the xfce version with the little transparent menubar on the bottom?
<psychonate> ah, I don't see any transparency as of yet
<Amaranth> are we showing off desktops? :)
<psychonate> give me some time here; I just got this installed
<_joey> have you got anything to show off?
<psychonate> heh
<_joey> :)
<freewoody> How do I start Nagat to administer Nagios on a web interface
<jbmigel> psychonate i think you need to enable composite extensions in xorg.conf...
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/iwin.png
<mipfi> how can i look which sound device esp use =
<psychonate> jbmigel, I have no idea how to do that
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: gnome-blog not updating
<psychonate> jbmigel, but if you tell me how, I'll give it a try ;)
<Amaranth> check out the sweet tomboy/beagle/blam trio :D
<jbmigel> psychonate did you get your graphics drivers properly installed?
<freewoody> Amaranth, how do I start Nagat in a browser ?
<psychonate> jbmigel, yep, everything looks kosher
<Amaranth> freewoody: I don't even know what Nagat is.
<psychonate> decent numbers in glxgears
<gorilla_> Amaranth, nice wallpaper :-)
<psychonate> well, good as this card can get lol
<jbmigel> so like "glxinfo | grep direct" says yes and all
<freewoody> Well its a web extention to Nagios
<Amaranth> gorilla_: I have no idea where it came from, but thanks. :)
<psychonate> yep, good ol' nvidia logo and all heh
<jbmigel> sweet... ok you edit your xorg.conf and add some junk at the end.... Section "Extensions" <enter> Option "Composite" "Enable" <enter> EndSection
<bob2> bear in mind composite will make X slower and crashier
<psychonate> no harm in trying it out
<psychonate> ...I hope
<psychonate> lol
<jbmigel> he is running xfce it barely changes anything cuz it doesnt do much
<bob2> are you sure that is the case?
<jbmigel> ive done it before, all it does is make the taskbar transparent... there is no shadows or window trans enabled unless you run one of them stupid extra apps
<Jimbob> xcompmgr is the "extra stupid app" in question, BTW :-)
<psychonate> alright, I guess I'll have to restart X
<_joey> okay
<_joey> first I 'd try ubuntu in vmware :)
<jbmigel> yeah
<psychonate> brb
<psychonate> hmm, what is supposed to be transparent?
<jbmigel> the task bar at the bottom
<_joey> jbmigel ubuntu is more stable than debian sid?
<freewoody> I am getting Access Denied when starting Webmin
<jbmigel> _joey if you say so
<psychonate> I have a taskbar at the top and an XFCE panel at the bottom, neither of which are transparent :(
<_joey> don't know, I didn't use ubuntu
<jbmigel> psychonate are you sure? its supposed to auto pick up on it...
<gorilla_> _joey, most opf the packages for ubuntu is more up to date than sid... more stable??? I'll leave that one up to you..
<psychonate> jbmigel, I believe my config is alright, but you can check it out in #flood if you want
<brosio> my hd that is ata133 do only 9mb/sec of transfer with hdparm... maybe it use wrong driver ?
<brosio> whichc should use ?
<_joey> hmm
<gorilla_> brosio, 133 is Hertz not bits so i suspected that 9Mbits is around about right... there is overhead data across sata devices.
<jbmigel> psychonate i dont know why not says xfce4.2 started using it
<brosio> goldfish_, dont said stupid thing....
<psychonate> jbmigel, let me check my exact XFCE version quick
<brosio> ops gorilla_ ...
<jbmigel> psychonate 4.2.1.1
<psychonate> jbmigel, Where can I check. The docs at least say 4.2.0
<jbmigel> psychonate you can look at it in synaptic
<psychonate> oh
<gorilla_> .part
<jbmigel> psychonate ya you might also have to install the "transset" and "xcompmgr" packages aswell to get it going but its really not worth all the trouble... bob2 was right in that it is just a waste of resources
<psychonate> well, I'll install them in case I ever feel like trying them at least
<psychonate> I'm liking this synaptic, and there seem to be a good many packages
<g14> psychonate, have you enabled the universe and multiverse repositories?
<g14> psychonate, that makes alot more
<psychonate> g14, universe yes; multiverse probably not
<psychonate> first though
<g14> psychonate, you should enable it and allow even more software
<psychonate> How can I get Ubuntu to fetch packages from online rather than my installation CD
<topyli> freewoody: i enabled root, logged in as root, fixed permissions for myself, then disbled root again :)
<psychonate> I dislike using my cdrom drive for package installation
<g14> topyli, why ever enable root when sudo -s is the equivalent of a root shell?
<yahalom> my /etc/resolv.conf keeps getting overwritten by my isp and i dont want that how i do i prevent that? chmod what?
<jbmigel> psychonate comment out the first line of your /etc/apt/sources.list it should be cdrom
<bob2> yahalom: why don't you want that?
<topyli> g14: he was asking about webmin. it doesn't honor the power of sudo :)
<g14> chmod 444
<psychonate> jbmigel, gracias
<yahalom> bob2, cos my dns server is slow
<g14> topyli, ok, I missed something
<yahalom> bob2, so i use one in orlando
<psychonate> I don't see a commented multiverse entry in my sources.list. WIll I have to add one myself?
<g14> psychonate, Open up synaptic
<bob2> yahalom: then edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<_joey> yahalom disable usepeerdns in ppp if use pppd
<bob2> yahalom: I'd guess the prepend domain... line is what you want
<psychonate> g14, righty
<thoreauputic> psychonate: add the word multiverse om ech universe line
<yahalom> bob2, i just want it to be non writeable
<yahalom> bob2,or wont that do it?
<bob2> yahalom: right, instead of configuring it properly
<psychonate> ah, one instructor at a time lol
<g14> psychonate, Settings -> Repositories. Click Add. Then click Universe and Multiverse. ok, ok, and your all set
<jbmigel> hahaha
<yahalom> bob2, my isp keeps refreshig my dns i dont want to use that, i want to use the orlando one if there is a better waytell me :)
<bob2> yahalom: I did tell you and you ignored me
<bob2> 18:03:40 @         bob2 | yahalom: then edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<bob2> 18:03:52 @         bob2 | yahalom: I'd guess the prepend domain... line is what you want
<yahalom> bob2, no i didnt :) i'm there.
<psychonate> I think I added universe already, but I added it just for kicks
<jbmigel> psychonate http://ubuntuguide.org/ ;)
<yahalom> bob2, what do i need to do with the prepend domain?
<psychonate> it's 4 AM. I just wanted to get a quick jumpstart before I go to sleep heh
<g14> OT: This is funny http://www.ebaumsworld.com/flash/celebgay.html
<yahalom> bob2, my prepend domain doesnt reflect my servers dns, which i'm trying to replace
<bob2> yahalom: #prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<yahalom> bob2, right
<g14> Just curious, does anyone in here work for canonical?
<bob2> yahalom: I would assume uncommenting that line and using your orlandian dns server would make it use that in preference to what your isp tells you to use
<bob2> g14: yes
<g14> bob2, is canonical still working on their new revolution of a decentralized version control system?
<bob2> of course
<bob2> two of them, no less
<g14> bob2, One of my buddies (Nathan Mcallum) used to work for canonical but decided to quit and was telling me about it
<g14> hes a python master
<bob2> g14: right, I met him when he worked with us
<bob2> nice guy
<g14> bob2, oh cool. He goes to seminary here in town and is in my LUG
<bob2> the two prongs of attack are http://bazaar.canonical.com/ which is in wide use now, and http://www.bazaar-ng.org/ which will be rocking the house in a few months
<bob2> ahh, yeah
<|QuaD-_> bob2: what is the difference between the 2 of them
<|QuaD-_> bazaar and bazaa-ng
<|QuaD-_> *bazaar-ng
<g14> bob2, He disagreed with some stuff that gets bundled with ubuntu and decided to leave canonical because it. Hes actually the guy who got me hooked on my first debian distro
<bob2> bazaar is derived from tla which is Arch, which has some basic design problems
<bob2> and is in C
<bob2> bazaar-ng is an entirely new tool written in python, which is based on the ideas of lots of systems
<bob2> including darcs, monotone, subversion and arch.
<bob2> g14: ah, I see
<|QuaD-_> bob2: so why is their continued development on bazaar?
<g14> Totally decentralized version control for building components of a distro
<yahalom> bob2,ah ok. uncomment it too obviously?
<bob2> |QuaD-_: because bzr barely exists yet
<yahalom> bob2, i can add several as long as i use the ; ?
<psychonate> I've got another drive I want to mount as /share. If I want my normal user to have read/write/everything access to the contents of the drive, what permissions should I put on /share?
<bob2> |QuaD-_: and we need/want a tool *now*, as well as an awesome one in the future
<bob2> yahalom: uncomment it, yes
<ivoks_> g14 who's that guy?
<bob2> yahalom: I'd assume you'd need a seperate line for each dns server you want to prepend
<yahalom> bob2, this will work with adsl too?
<|QuaD-_> bob2: interesting
<bob2> |QuaD-_: also, bazaar's continued development means I have a job ;-p
<|QuaD-_> bob2: lol
<bob2> yahalom: if you use dhcp to get your details, yes
<bob2> psychonate: chmod ugo=rwx /share/
<bob2> psychonate: or do you mean "I have a fat32 drive I want to mount as /share/ ..."?
<psychonate> no no
<psychonate> ext3
<psychonate> it seems to work alright with the default permissions actually
<g14> ivoks_, well now, hes a big gentoo developer and a ubuntu evangelist
<psychonate> I just made an fstab entry, made the dir, mounted
<psychonate> seems to work fine
<yahalom> bob2, so just add it under it? or add the whole sentence?
* Amaranth goes to bed
<bob2> yahalom: another instance of the whole line, I would think
<jbmigel> psychonate add in fstab but the umask sets read/write for mount /dev/hda1       /share  ext3    umask=000       0       0
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: do you mean 0.8-0ubuntu1 is not functioning correctly, or do you mean the updated package has not appeared?
<bob2> jbmigel: dude, no
<bob2> jbmigel: that is not what you do with linux drives.
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: it appeared at :3 not :33
<psychonate> jbmigel, I just copied the entry for my other drive basically
<psychonate> and changed the mount point and device
<ivoks_> g14 ok
<psychonate> /dev/hdb        /share          ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<jbmigel> bob2 ya whats the matter? other than picking the right /dev/hda2??
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: sure.
<yahalom> bob2, u sure or just guessing? ;)
<bob2> jbmigel: umask is not a valid (or useful) option to set for unix drives
<bob2> yahalom: I'm guessing
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: :)
<bob2> yahalom: but I'd be surprised if I was wrong
<jbmigel> bob2 why not?
<Freezing> Hi, I've some a question... Is it possible to change port to use with GNOME BitTorrent?
<|QuaD-_> blah! gnome-blog will still not add to my panel!
<psychonate> er, you mean you want to change the port that your client uses?
<Freezing> yeap
<bob2> jbmigel: it's a proper linux filesystem.  you can just set the permissions on the filesystem itself directly.
<psychonate> Bittornado gui?
<Freezing> :)
<yahalom> bob2, ok we'll see, thanx :)
<bob2> no, gnome-bittorent, I assume
<psychonate> in preferences, you can specify the port range
<bob2> yahalom: np...if it doesn't work, please do tell me so I know for next time...
<psychonate> (at least in the bittornado gui, and probably in other clients)
<|QuaD-_> "The Panel encountered a problem while loading "'OAFIID:GNOME_BlogApplet'" is the error i get when i try to ad it to my panel
<psychonate> you'll probably need to forward the ports though if you're behind a router or something
<yahalom> bob2, yeah will do, so just making it non writeable wouldnt work just as well, just curious
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: there's a newer version in Sid, I'll just ask for a sync from there
<psychonate> I appreciate how Ubuntu uses "modes" in the xorg.conf instead of that virtual crap
<Freezing> thx, so i have to download another client
<jbmigel> bob2 your probably right like what do i know
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: i had this problem with .7. i thought that .8 would fix it
<psychonate> it's the small things in life that make me happy
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: hmm, can you reproduce with a new user account?
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: new user account?
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: a new user on your breezy install
<crimsun> ala adduser
<|QuaD-_> oh, lemme check
<|QuaD-_> does gnome have fast user switching?
<g14> Sort of
<|QuaD-_> g14: ?
<g14> http://ignore-your.tv/fusa/
<g14> |QuaD-_, still needs some work, but it is usable on this computer
<|QuaD-_> i will use xnest instead
<g14> |QuaD-_, try gdmflexiserver
<yahalom> anyone here use adsl?
<cyphase> hey
<yahalom> umm...who here uses adsl? better
<g14> |QuaD-_, that will lock the current screen and open up GDM for login on another display
<Fackamato> yahalom: yup
<topyli> yahalom: most people, i guess
<yahalom> Fackamato, i'm setting up now and kind of scared, use use rp.pppoe?
<yahalom> what do i need to know about isp details in order for it to work?
<Fackamato> yahalom: My ISP doesn't use PPPoE, if yours does, you need it..
<yahalom> Fackamato, how do i know?
<|QuaD-_> g14: i am trying that now, logging in
<Fackamato> yahalom: ask your ISP, look in your papers
<Fackamato> check their site
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: it happens on a new user
<Fackamato> etc
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: ok, thanks.
<yahalom> Fackamato,blah my isp has no linux tech support :( i have to figure it all otu myself
<topyli> yahalom: i'd say they either use dhcp (good) or pppoe (more fiddling for you)
<svenl> yahalom: buy yourself a modem router and save yourself the trouble.
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: so that means it has nothign to do with my config files :|
<svenl> topyli: my isp uses pppoatm.
<CDN_beaver> can someone give me a hand with setting up a windows dual boot
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: I'm fairly surprised 0.7-ubuntu4 exhibited it, too
<topyli> svenl: the things they come up with! :)
<cyphase> brb, need to do some server administration
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: did you try it on your machine
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: that was the only reason i cared about the update
<g14> |QuaD-_, Did that work out for you?
<Fackamato> yahalom: linux? has nothing to do with pppoe. you just need to find out if you use PPPoE or not.
<yahalom> topyli, dhcp means that its always automatically connected right? and pppoe is like needing to dial right?
<Fackamato> that's alll.
<yahalom> Fackamato, ok i'll call them
<|QuaD-_> g14: yeah, not just trying to figure out how to close it
<thoreauputic> crimsun: using your xfce4 (very nice BTW) Is there a setting I can tweak to get sound with rhythmbox and also be able to use amarok? Amarok only wants to use arts for sound, it seems
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: not in front of a breezy machine atm
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> thoreauputic: if you wish to use gnome's settings, you can execute gnome-settings-daemon &
<thoreauputic> crimsun: there seem to be conflicts with esd and arts ( am I wrong?)
<g14> |QuaD-_, CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<crimsun> if both are set to use alsa's oss emulation there will be
<g14> |QuaD-_, switch between it with CTRL ALT FX where X is one of the f keys
<|QuaD-_> g14: i figured how to switch
<crimsun> thoreauputic: configure amarok to use gstreamer, and it will use gstreamer's config
<thoreauputic> crimsun: hmm - I don't really know how to do that: where should I look for info?
<yahalom> Fackamato, they support both
<g14> |QuaD-_, You should check out that fast user switch applet, it only sucks that there isn't any debs of it
<yahalom> Fackamato, i need to dial them though
<thoreauputic> crimsun: running gnome-settings-daemon gives me " You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting"
<psychonate> yays, twinview is working
<crimsun> thoreauputic: oh, duh (regarding g-s-d)
<jbmigel> psychonate for someone who wanted "jump start" at 4am you sure gettin lots done!
<crimsun> thoreauputic: well, you can execute esd manually
<thoreauputic> crimsun: I have neither KDE nor GNOME settings checked in the startup
<yahalom> ok i'll just try it
<thoreauputic> crimsun: OK
<psychonate> jbmigel, well, I've done most of this stuff before
<crimsun> thoreauputic: as for amarok, Settings>Configure Amarok>Engine
<psychonate> though not with Ubuntu
<psychonate> I will say though that Ubuntu has been very user friendly and cooperative thus far
<thoreauputic> crimsun: yes I found that - but only artsd is available inthe dialogue
<psychonate> as have the denizens of this channel :)
<thoreauputic> crimsun: esd >> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy ( I have no sound apps running atm)
<g14> thoreauputic, can you tell me why you want to run g-s-d?
<g14> thoreauputic, this might help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&highlight=esd+alsa
<crimsun> thoreauputic: lsof /dev/dsp*
<g14> thoreauputic, I set that up today and it works beautifully
<thoreauputic> g14: I don't - I jst want to use rhythmbox OR amarok
<thoreauputic> g14 thanks I'll look
<crimsun> thoreauputic: make sure amarok-gstreamer is installed
<thoreauputic> crimsun: aha ! Thanks!
<thoreauputic> crimsun: will do
<g14> thoreauputic, I read that your using xfce, I'm assuming that your also letting xfce manage the desktop?
<thoreauputic> g14: yes
<thoreauputic> I like what I see so far
<g14> thoreauputic, One of the things I love about gnome is gnome-volume-manager
<thoreauputic> The only issue is multiple entries in the menu
<psychonate> nothing like listening to some Kurosawa film music at 4:41 AM
<g14> thoreauputic, It is what interprets dbus device insertions and makes an icon on the desktop
<thoreauputic> g14: I can live without it...
<thoreauputic> g14: I've been using fluxbox until now
<g14> thoreauputic, I figured out how to get nautilus to manage an xfce desktop and g-v-m manage the hotplug for it pretty easily if your interested I'll walk you through it
<g14> while setting up a low end machine for my parents
<thoreauputic> g14: Thanks but nautilus is something about gnome I don't personally like :)
<g14> thoreauputic, Even in browser mode?
<benplaut> how can i force a package to install with apt/synaptic?
<thoreauputic> g14: I *much* prefer rox filer
<benplaut> it claims to have dependancy problems, but it is actually OK
<g14> thoreauputic, The beauty of oss and to each his own :) I dislike the idea of appfolders like rox does
<s_yuan31tee> hi, i heard ubuntu hoary use new x windows system (x.org), i was wondering what is the old x windows system for warty?
<thoreauputic> g14: rox loads faster and is configurable to the nth degree
<s_yuan31tee> any note need to take caution while i perform upgrading from warty to hoary?
<crimsun> s_yuan31tee: XFree86
<thoreauputic> g14: appfolders are only used by the rox DE - which I don't use
<crimsun> s_yuan31tee: the dist-upgrade from warty->hoary converts the conffile automatically
<g14> thoreauputic, but rox still doesn't do hotplug
<s_yuan31tee> crimsun: why using x.org and not XFree86? any particular reasons for doing so? :)
<thoreauputic> g14: true
<crimsun> s_yuan31tee: a variety of reasons, namely fewer possible licensing hassles and active development of features
<thoreauputic> g14: I don't really need hotplug here: i don't have peripherals that require it
<crimsun> g14: one can always execute gnome-volume-manager
<g14> s_yuan31tee, because the xfree development team turned into a burecratic nightmare that stifled innovation. x.org is a fork
<g14> crimsun: Yes, that was what I did in an xfce startup script, but that doesn't make it show the pretty desktop icon.
<cyphase> cool, there was just an earthquake
<g14> crimsun: I did this for my technically incompetent parents who don't understand why someone would possibly want to send them targeted ad popups
<lotusleaf> cyphase that was me emptying my external catheder
<cyphase> oh
<cyphase> what did you have for dinner?
<benplaut> does "sudo apt-get -f install <package>" force an install, throwing dependancies to the wind?
<lotusleaf> cyphase an elephant which resembled richard simmons
<crimsun> benplaut: no
<benplaut> crimsun: then what does?
<psychonate> ah, good ol' torsmo
<crimsun> benplaut: you can't really
<Mr_Smiley> Hi, I have a new menu under applications called "Other" after I installed quake3, anyone know how I can get rid of it?
<anethema> hey crimsun ...having a little problem here
<crimsun> benplaut: you can try -m, but basically you can only force with dpkg directly
<anethema> uhh..lots of apps adjust my pcm volume
<jbmigel> benplaut --force-yes should force it but it will probably break your system accoring to man page
<_joey> iptables log are printed out to stdout in console , how do I disable it ?
<anethema> but when my pcm volume is at max, i get some pretty bad distortion
<crimsun> _joey: dmesg -n 2
<benplaut> crimsun: i am trying to install dri and driconf, but it claims to need python <2.4, i have 2.4.1, but it can't find it
<anethema> can i make the distortion go away no matter what the pcm volume is at? or make apps adjust main volume rather than pcm ?
<g14> Mr_Smiley: Search the forums for Menu Editor. Don't download smeg, download the other one
<cyphase> a 4.2 on the Richter scale
<_joey> thanks, crimsun
<crimsun> benplaut: from what repo(s)?
<hondje> Hi guys....the PPC live CD, does anyone know if it runs on mini macs? I have some fixin' to do
<anethema> any idea crimsun ? (when you have a sec, no rush)
<crimsun> anethema: hmm, if there are options to use a software mixer, try that
<benplaut> crimsun: the ones mentioned on the DRI binary site
<benplaut> apt repos
<anethema> well ideally i want to make the distortion go away, this doesnt happen in windows
<_joey> crimsun should I put it in /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<sir-gold> hondje in theory there is no differnce
<anethema> like pcm/main volume full blast in windows..no distortion
<Mr_Smiley> g14: I have smeg but the Other menu doesn't show up in it
<_joey> wait
<sir-gold> it may not find all the hardware tho
<_joey> :)
<Mr_Smiley> oh
<hondje> sir-gold: True, but in practice there are often funky things
<Mr_Smiley> i'll try the other one then
<hondje> newish platform and all, though I'd imagine a lot of OSS geeks bought one
<crimsun> anethema: probably best to leave PCM < 77%
<sir-gold> it depends on how much the butchered the mac mini
<thoreauputic> crimsun: hmm lsof | grep /dev/dsp* comes up empty, but gstreamer says another program is using it :/
<anethema> okay but
<anethema> what is linux doing different
<anethema> where this doesnt happen in windows
<crimsun> thoreauputic: lsof /dev/snd/*
<thoreauputic> crimsun: OK
<hondje> not major, seems to be a fan or superdrive problem, but hard to track to hardware or software, since I'm not hip to macs
<crimsun> anethema: windows doesn't necessarily use the codec to adjust mixer levels
<thoreauputic> crimsun: xfce-mcs- 2215 peter    6u   CHR  116,0      6767 /dev/snd/controlC0
<thoreauputic> xfce4-pan 2224 peter    9u   CHR  116,0      6767 /dev/snd/controlC0
<anethema> what do you mean?
<crimsun> anethema: software volume mixer
<thoreauputic> crimsun: I have no idea what that means :)
<anethema> well i mean, going into the volume control in windows, and cranking the volumes..nothing distorts
<crimsun> thoreauputic: those are both inconsequential
<_joey> crimsun how do I set this permenantly ?
<anethema> do that now and its unlistenable
<sir-gold> anethema is it still the same volume?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: yet amarok refuses to use gstreamer engine?
<anethema> yeah
<anethema> like
<crimsun> anethema: ALSA attempts to use the hardware codec to adjust the mixer elements always
<anethema> and what does the windows mixer do ?
<crimsun> anethema: uses a software mixer
<anethema> so how does windows achieve the same volume without distortion
<sir-gold> it tuns up a different volume knob essentially
<g14> anethema, vendor lockin
<sir-gold> turns
<shido6> can I use esd with my soundmax?
<shido6> heh
<thoreauputic> crimsun: aha! Now it's playing for some reason! Thank you very much
<anethema> so there is no solution basically?
<crimsun> anethema: the software mixer emulates a hardware mixer without actually doing it.
<shido6> i think I have to change the order of my sound somehow...
<shido6> I changed usb to 0
<crimsun> shido6: yes
<shido6> and the soundmax to 1 or 2
<anethema> what im basically asking is..how can i get high volumes in gnome, wihtout distortion
<shido6> and I cant remember how to change it back
<crimsun> shido6: cat /proc/asound/modules
<shido6> i love the ubuntu support!
<crimsun> anethema: leave your pcm < 77%
<anethema> but then sound is quiet
<shido6> yes crimsun, cat /proc/asound/modules thanks
<crimsun> anethema: adjusting Master doesn't do anything?
<anethema> yes master is at max
<thoreauputic> crimsun: I can only assume there was a lag between installing the engine and having it recognised...
<crimsun> thoreauputic: a simple restart of amarok should have sufficed
<anethema> crimsun, is there a way to MAKE it stay under 77 percent?
<anethema> like a config file saying the new pcm max is 77 and thats that ?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: Well, I did that :)
<shido6> ok how do I change this... crimsun
<shido6> cat /proc/asound/modules
<shido6> 0 snd_usb_audio
<shido6> 1 snd_intel8x0
<_joey> could someone recommend good backup utility other than tar/rsync and amander, first two are too simple , amanda is overkill
<thoreauputic> crimsun: anyway it now plays, so thanks for your help
<crimsun> shido6: echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<anethema> so like, wine'd winamp and stuff cant make it distort ?
<anethema> poor crimsun getting swamped sorry dude haha
<anethema> i was helping people for about 5 hours this mornig
<crimsun> anethema: I don't know of anyway to prevent it from being adjusted
<anethema> i got swamped
<anethema> haha
<crimsun> any way, rather
<anethema> hmm
<anethema> doh alrite
<anethema> ill try #linuxhelp
<crimsun> if the apps have software mixer options, try those
<anethema> well i was hoping to edit the alsa conf or somehting
<anethema> to make pcm volume have a max of 77 percent
<anethema> still adjust, but not higher than 77
<crimsun> well, to do that you'd have to change the source and recompile the alsa driver
<anethema> ah yeah
<anethema> wonder how hard it would be to implement a max
<anethema> im not really a programmer
<anethema> heh
<crimsun> the problem is not really implementing a max for your specific hardware configuration
<crimsun> it's enabling a max that would work for all cards using that chipset
<anethema> 77 percent isnt a good max?
<crimsun> (since even cards that use the same chipset can use different ac97 codecs)
<anethema> i dunno, i just want no distortion
<anethema> you accidentially turn something up too high and all the sudden everything sounds like crap
<anethema> ideally use software mixers like in xmms
<anethema> crimsun, another quickie
<anethema> is there a way to get a tree view on the left of nautilus file explorer thing
<anethema> similar to windows explorer
<crimsun> sorry, nautilus is not my strength
<anethema> can you suggest a file manager that does have a tree view on the left?
<anethema> similar to windows explorer?
<topyli> anethema: right click on a folder, choose "browse"
<anethema> pain in the ass to not have a tree when you wanna navigate
<anethema> yes
<anethema> but no tree view topyli
<anethema> ive made browse the default, at least then you get a editable path on top
<lotusleaf> anethema krusader
<anethema> OH
<g14> anethema, I have tree view in nautilus
<anethema> haha
<anethema> i found it!
<anethema> thanks guys
<cyphase> lol, 8 miles away
<topyli> anethema: sure there is, choose "tree" instead of "information" or "notes" for the left pane
<topyli> ah, good :)
<anethema> thats great
<anethema> now just need to make a shortcut bring that up
<anethema> OH heres a good question for a guru
<anethema> how do i make the super key (windows key) a modifier so i can make hotkeys with it in gnome
<anethema> is this possible/
<anethema> when i try to use it it just treats it as a key
<topyli> anethema: i have a launcher on the panel with the command "nautilus --no-desktop --browser %U"
<anethema> yeah ive got one on the panel
<topyli> anethema: otherwise, spatial is the default
<anethema> ive made browser the default all the time
<anethema> in the nautilus prefs
<g14> Yeah me too, with gconf-editor
<anethema> anyone know about the windows key?
<anethema> its just treated as a normal key right now it seems, not a modifier
<topyli> anethema: system menu - preferences - keyboard - layout options
<anethema> ok..
<anethema> is it the press win-key to chose 3rd level?
<topyli> although i've mapped the win keys to window operations
<topyli> i guess 3rd level would be "super"
<anethema> does this make it a modifier?
<anethema> ill try
<g14> anethema, using topyli's suggestion and mapping the windows key to meta, it works for me
<g14> topyli, Now I can use windows key R to bring up the run dialog, this makes me happy
<g14> thanks
<yahalom> can someone help me setup my adsl plz? i thought i did it right, but it wont work
<shido6> ok
<shido6> after i make the change for sound do i need to rmmod anything and then modprobe
<shido6> or just modprobe
<yahalom> shido6, u know how to?
<shido6> ?
<yahalom> anybody?
<topyli> g14: yeah. i have one of them "multimedia" keyboards, and no longer need external programs like xbindkeys with gnome. this is good
<psychonate> alright, time for sleep
<psychonate> thanks for all the help fellas
<psychonate> adios
<g14> topyli, the keyboard I am on right now http://www.digitaletc.com/images/log967234-0403.jpg
<g14> topyli, I have to install drivers for the volume wheel to work in windows, not in ubuntu :)
<topyli> heh. so the keyboard capplet in gnome knows about your keyboard and loads keys accordingly? this happens to me
<topyli> with a logitech internet keyboard
<topyli> which also requires drivers in windows, btw
<yahalom> nobody here wants to help me with rp-pppoe?
<jaco^> my skype look is very bad with ubuntu, there is a way to rendere bettere the qt work?
<jaco^>  render better
<yahalom> jaco^, u downloaded the .deb?
<jaco^> yes, i've downloaded the deb
<yahalom> jaco^, well it looks nice on mine
<topyli> yahalom: oh, you're back. so you now know you need rp-pppoe?
<jaco^> yahalom have u used the deb on skype site?
<yahalom> jaco^, unless u consider the windows look nice :)
<anethema> is there a way to make a launcher in gnome launch by pressing a hotkey ?
<topyli> yahalom: i have dhcp, so i don't know pppoe, sorry
<yahalom> topyli, i need rp-pppoe to dial, but my router used dhcp to get the ip
<topyli> ah
<jaco^> yahalom which deb have u downloaded?
<jaco^> where?
<yahalom> topyli, so i did adsl-setup and it says connected when i do adsl-start but it doesnt
<anethema> you ever done this topyli
<anethema> ?
<yahalom> topyli, so i used rp=pppoe and it doesnt connect
<yahalom> jaco^, from skype.com
<jaco^> ok, is the same :-(
<yahalom> topyli, i'm using a router :(
<topyli> anethema: not lately. the nice gnome keyboard configuration took that away from me :(
<Silverter> hello
<topyli> yahalom: sorry, your setup is way different from mine. i have an adsl box and basically treat internet as another lan
<Silverter> I can't seem to be able to emerge the latest NetworkManager ebuild..
<anethema> doh
<anethema> so is there no way to run something with a keybord shortcut?
<Silverter> The archive cannot be found..
<yahalom> topyli, :(
<yahalom> ok who here uses a adsl router?
<Silverter> I get this error message: Couldn't download NetworkManager-0.3.1.050205.tar.bz2. Aborting
<Chameleon22> does ubuntu have php5 package?
<topyli> anethema: you could try xbindkeys like i used to. it lets you bind anything to anything
<Silverter> Can anyone provide me with the archive?
<anethema> xbindkeys eh
<topyli> yes
<anethema> is it a conf?
<g14> I remember using oldschool xmodmap and xev on solaris 7. Those were the days
<topyli> anethema: basically its a daemon that waits for keypresses and executes stuff accordingly
<Jimbob> Chameleon22: Nope -- it may be possible (though probably not advisable) to use the packages from debian sid.
<topyli> anethema: there was even xbindkeys-config for click-and-drool configuration
<anethema> yes
<anethema> i just found it
<anethema> woo
<Chameleon22> Jimbob: bah!
<anethema> apt-get..i love you :D
<Jimbob> Chameleon22: Why do you want to run ubuntu on a server (or a server on your desktop?)
<Chameleon22> Jimbob: running ubuntu as a desktop and as a server on a different machine
<Jimbob> Chameleon22: I'd recommend you run debian sarge on the server, personally
<Chameleon22> Jimbob: i was thinking that since my server used to run Sid hehehehe, Home server so thats ok. Does sarge have all the latest and greatest or is it outdated as woody?
<Fackamato> it's not as outdated as woody
<lotusleaf> anethema apt-get I love you, sounds like a beatles song
<topyli> g14: those were the days when men were men and we imitated them :)
<anethema> haha
<Jimbob> Chameleon22: Sarge was just frozen a few days ago
<anethema> xbindkeys not wokring :(
<Chameleon22> Jimbob: frozen?
<topyli> anethema: i doubt you've configured it yet :)
<anethema> yes i used xbindkeys-config
<Jimbob> Chameleon22: It's entering it's "ready to replace woody" stage.
<topyli> anethema: oh, the gnome keyboard shortcuts are probably getting in the way
<anethema> thats what i think too
<topyli> anethema: disable them for the keys you want to custom configure
<Chameleon22> Jimbob: does it have php5? postgresql 8? new mysql? etc
<shido6> ok now I have 1 snd_intel8x0
<shido6> 2 snd_usb_audio
<anethema> eeee
<anethema> doh
<anethema> its just typing an E
<anethema> haha
<shido6> i have esd and alsa and oss showing up in the multimedia selecter thingee
<shido6> xine doesnt play sound
<shido6> i dont hear my system sounds either
<anethema> does the thing play..but you just dont hear it ?
<shido6> i had my usb headphones working but now I want my snd_intel8x0 to work
<Jimbob> It doesn't appear to have php5
<anethema> or does it mess up when you try to play
<shido6> no sound
<Silverter> Does anyone know what ubuntu kernel provides swsuspend2
<anethema> ok something is muted then
<shido6>  cat /proc/asound/modules
<topyli> shido6: what did you choose for the multimedia sink?
<shido6> 1 snd_intel8x0
<shido6> 2 snd_usb_audio
<anethema> yeah something is muted
<Jimbob> It does not have postgres 8
<shido6> I have alsa selected as default sink
<Jimbob> Chameleon22: It has mysql 4.1, though
<anethema> type alsamixer shido6
<Chameleon22> Jimbob: what about php?
<topyli> shido6: then you must tell xine to use the same
<shido6> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Jimbob> Chameleon22: So "no, no, yes" are the answers
<anethema> doh
<anethema> alsa not wokring ?
<Jimbob> Chameleon22:  (no php5, no postgres8, yes mysql41)
<topyli> shido6: also, esd might be getting in the way. kill it if it's running
<anethema> what about your gnome volume control
<anethema> yeah get rid of esd
<shido6> killall -9 esd
<shido6> ?
<Chameleon22> Jimbob: eh will run ub... for now. Its my home server so its ok. I dont think i would put ubuntu as a server into production though
<topyli> killall is enough
<Jimbob> mmm
<Jimbob> Well, there is a page on how to compile php5 for ubuntu at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PHP5Installation
<g14> CentOS 4 is best for a free server
<anethema> usually stuff freezes though if the sound source isnt available
<g14> But ubuntu kills fedora for a desktop
<cyphase> ubuntu is the best linux desktop
<cyphase> hands down
<cyphase> lol
<g14> I don't know
<shido6> still no sound
<g14> Suse 9.3 is amazing
<shido6> and alsamixer doesnt come up
<cyphase> i have sound
<g14> But I dislike kde
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> ;)
<g14> And you have to pay for Suse
<Chameleon22> Jimbob: ye compiling it is one thing but that would mean i have to recompile on every patch etc so might as well wait for a pkg
<Jimbob> g14: What are the advantages of CentOS over sarge?
<anethema> what if you right click your little volume icon on the top
<anethema> and open volume control
<topyli> g14: really? you used to get suse for free
<Chameleon22> Jimbob: in general i hate using source unless its absolutely the only choise, since it hurts consistensy of the system
<g14> Jimbob, A serious emphasis on proactive security like SeLinux and new kernel patches
<shido6> i have three selections in change device
<ivoks> or grsec :)
<lotusleaf> The last time I installed Gentoo, my fingernails growing was the best screensaver.
<g14> JimBob, it is more common for production servers, so more 3rd party apps work with it
<anethema> yes the device you want is alsa
<shido6> 0: Analog Devices AD1985 (OSS Mixer)
<anethema> alsa mixer
<anethema> hehe
<shido6> 1: Intel ICH5 (Alsa Mixer)
<Jimbob> Chameleon22: Yeah, at work we usually end up hacking together packages for the stuff that's too new for debian.
<anethema> theres the one
<g14> Suse's biggest strong point is integrated wireless. It has better wireless and bluetooth support than ubuntu
<shido6> 2: USB Audio ( Alsa Mixer)
<anethema> 1
<anethema> intel whatever
<Jimbob> g14: Ahh, I see -- based on RHEL3
<topyli> Jimbob: yeah, it's the same thing
<g14> Jimbob, based on RHEL4
<shido6> everything is unmited
<shido6> except the "capture" tab
<g14> Jimbob, lastly, I can download the rpms for redhat cluster suite and rebuild them for CentOS. It's a real pain to try to get that running on debian (I gave up)
<topyli> Jimbob: but if you want to run something like oracle with support, you need whatever they support of course
<Jimbob> Mmm
<shido6> alsamixer used to work
<s_yuan31tee> fuck u
<shido6> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<g14> If you are a communist that likes to install xwindows on your servers (not me), redhat has much better gui setup tools than sarge for things like bind or apache
* Jimbob idly wonders why one must be a communist to install X on a server.
<anethema> do you have a /dev/dsp shido6
<shido6> no /dev/dsp
<anethema> hmm
<anethema> might have to create it
<shido6> touch /dev/dsp ?
<anethema> no...
<anethema> sudo mknod /dev/dsp c 14 3
<shido6> then what?
<anethema> well
<anethema> try running alsa mixer
<anethema> or playing sound
<shido6> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<anethema> doh
<anethema> oh also
<anethema> make sure to go..
<g14> Jimbob: I'm used to admining oldschool solaris servers through telnet back in the day. When the gui was barely usable
<anethema> in your sound preferences
<anethema> and uncheck both boxes
<shido6> uncheck what boxes?
<shido6> go where
<shido6> :)
<anethema> system-preferences-sound
<Jimbob> g14: What is it with you solaris guys and telnet, anyways? Too good for ssh? :-)
<anethema> always ssh
<shido6> done
<anethema> boo telnet
<shido6> unchecked
<anethema> ok uncheck those boxes
<anethema> try rebooting now
<lotusleaf> opensolaris? don't you mean duke nukem forever?
<anethema> and lemme know if stuff works
<anethema> ill be here
<shido6> ok, be back in a bit
<g14> Jimbob, before ssh man, before it
<Jimbob> g14: I only ask because we contract out some funkiness on a solaris box at work and the firm we contract to does it's thing via telnet
<Jimbob> (open, across a college network)
<Jimbob> <<shudder>>
* g14 loves tcpdump
<g14> or ngrep for getting passwords
<g14> its the best
<lotusleaf> I heard a story about some 80 year old wizard who shoved an nvidia card up his ass and saw Jesus
<bob2> try to stay mildly on topic
<Jimbob> Most hilariously, someone already cracked the box in question (before I was hired), and used it to break into everything else
<thoreauputic> Jimbob: telnet? are they nuts?
<Jimbob> thoreauputic: Aparently
<anethema> it work shido6 ?
<Jimbob> thoreauputic: The first week I was there I went around and nmap'd the servers I'd be admining -- and almost fell out of my chair when I noticed telnet was open on the box.
<anethema> damnit i cant get this windows key thing working how i want
<anethema> like
<anethema> if i set 'home dir' to ctrl-e it works
<anethema> but if i set it to windowskey-e
<anethema> it doesnt
<anethema> but..windowskey-d works to minimize the desktop
<anethema> why!
<anethema> how could it wokr for one and not the other
<shido6> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<anethema> doh
<shido6> the only thing I did the last time was change the number after the module
<shido6> and reboot
<shido6> then my usb worked
<shido6> and my soundmax didnt
<shido6> now I want my soundmax to work
<shido6> and my usb not to
<anethema> ahh not sure
<odyssey> anethema, maybe because you have already used windows key
<shido6> reon@box:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
<shido6> 0 snd_intel8x0
<shido6> 1 snd_usb_audio
<shido6> is what it used to look like
<shido6> so I did a echo "options snd_intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<shido6> "just ensure snd_usb_audio is not set to index=2" is what they said
<shido6> 1 snd_intel8x0
<shido6> 2 snd_usb_audio
<shido6> is what I have now
<anethema> no odyssey
<shido6> do I need to bring it back to 0?
<odyssey> you said you used it on minimise desktop
<topyli> if it really is a mod key, it is reusable of course
<anethema> its
<anethema> its a mod key
<anethema> i just made it meta
<anethema> which is mod4
<shido6> if 1 snd_intel8x0
<shido6> 2 snd_usb_audio
<shido6>  is what I have now, how do i bring snd_intel8x0 to 0 and snd_usb_audio to 1 again?
<Sauron21> Hi guys....I was wondering if anyone know of a way to change the MAC address in ubuntu??
<bob2> Sauron21: why?
<topyli> are they changeable? i didn't know :)
<bob2> yes
<Sauron21> I just need to change mine.....
<bob2> why?
<mark> the kernel version for amd64 5.0.4 is 2.6.10 ?
<bob2> from the fcat you won't tell us, presumably for a dodgy reason
<bob2> mark: for all architectures, the default kernel is 2.6.10 for 5.04
<anethema> bob2, know much about using windows key as a modifier?
<Sauron21> problems with my dhcp....like I know what the hell is wrong....someone from my ISP told to do it...and he didnt know how to do it in ubuntu....
<anethema> Sauron21, its easy enough using ifconfig
<bob2> Sauron21: sudo ifconfig eth0 hw 1:2:3:4
<anethema> thats the way yep
<anethema> using hw
<bob2> anethema: sure, let gnome do it for you
<anethema> well
<anethema> i went to keyboard prefs
<anethema> and mapped windows key to mod4 (meta)
<Sauron21> I am using KDE.....:P
<anethema> Sauron21, it will work anyways
<anethema> but yeah bob2
<anethema> i mapped to mod4
<Sauron21> wonderful....:D..thx..let me give it a try...
<anethema> when i go into my...key board shortcuts
<anethema> i tryed mapping mod4-d to show desktop
<anethema> it works
<mark> i tried " sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10" but cant seem to locate package
<bob2> mark: yes, that's not the package name
<anethema> do this mark
<anethema> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<bob2> mark: you need to use the correct one for your architecture
<anethema> that command will work whatever you architechture
<anethema> assuming your kernel works :0
<mark> anethema: =)
<anethema> ok bob...i mapped it to show desktop it works, but i tryed mapping it to home folder
<anethema> to launch nautilus and it doesnt work
<bob2> ok!
<anethema> if i map ctrl-e to this it works
<bob2> did you check if it really generates mod4?
<anethema> seems to
<bob2> no
<anethema> in xev it lists as meta_l
<bob2> meta_l is mod4?
<anethema> afaik
<anethema> and when i do the enter key thing in the keyboard shortcuts
<anethema> hit windowskey-e
<anethema> it reads this as mod4-e
<s_yuan31tee> hi, any major issues u guys face while upgrading the ubuntu? ie: the x-windows stuff.
<mark> anethema: kudos, it works
<anethema> so it really seems to generate mod4
<linuxboy> how do i play dvds in totem? I have the dvdcss package already
<anethema> np mark
<anethema> any ideas bob2 ?
<bob2> no
<anethema> ahh doh
<anethema> how could mod4 work for show desktop
<anethema> but now launch nautilus
<anethema> now-not
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: try installing totem-xine - and have you read the rastricted formats howto on the wiki?
<thoreauputic> *restricted
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: where is totem-xine ?
<topyli> just apt-get it
<anethema> apt
<linuxboy> in main?
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: it's in the universe repo
<anethema> ok bob2 , it only works for the window control section of the keyboard shortcuts
<anethema> nothing else
<topyli> i miss binding keys to "gnome-terminal --geometry 80x35 -e ssh user@server" and such :(
<anethema> yeah
<anethema> im screwed i guess
<anethema> windows key doesnt work right
<anethema> and xbindkeys doesnt seem to work :(
<ivoks> anethema it does
<ivoks> anethema what would u like?
<ivoks> anethema whoutrcuts with windows key?
<anethema> ivoks,
<anethema> yes i want windowskey-e to launch nautilus
<anethema> thats mostly it
<ivoks> anethema system -> preferences -> keyboard -> layout options -> alt/win keybehavior -> hyper is mapped to the win-keys
<anethema> hyper?>
<anethema> ok ive got it on meta right now
<thoreauputic> odd... /lastlog doesn't seem to work in xchat 2.4.1
<anethema> doesnt work
<anethema> hyper is mod4 too
<thoreauputic> anyone seeing this behaviour?
<ivoks> if i press wind key + x i get xterm
<anethema> how
<desplesda> who maintains the gaim package in main?
<anethema> where did you set that up ?
<davidj-es> Good morning :)
<ivoks> system, prefs, keyb. shourtcuts
<anethema> ok that works
<desplesda> im just noticing that gaim is at 1.1.4 in main but 1.2.1 from upstream
<anethema> ivoks,
<desplesda> are there any plans to update the version in main?
<ivoks> desplesda it will stay that way
<anethema> ivoks, try mapping somehting to 'home folder'
<anethema> to make nautilus open
<anethema> mapping ctrl-e works
<anethema> mod4-e doesnt
<desplesda> ivoks, why's that?
<anethema> its baffling
<ivoks> anethema yeah, doesn't
<topyli> desplesda: that's the whole idea of a stable distribution release
<anethema> damnit! thats the one i want the most
<ivoks> desplesda what kind of a question is that?
<desplesda> nevermind, i was just wondering
<desplesda> :)
<ivoks> desplesda hoary is out, and it has apps that it has
<topyli> desplesda: breezy will have what's latest then
<ivoks> desplesda next release will have newer
<desplesda> thanks :)
<anethema> breezy out in october
<anethema> euain
<topyli> anethema: you could file a bug in the key shortcut capplet and see if someone agrees
<anethema> yeah i could
<anethema> heh
<anethema> where?
<topyli> bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<topyli> or .com, i forget :)
<ivoks> anethema app -> system tools -> bug reporting too;
<ivoks> anethema app -> system tools -> bug reporting tool
<topyli> oh yeah :)
<anethema> doh
<thoreauputic> ping
<anethema> dindt seem to load
<anethema> does it load for you guys?
<anethema> mine just says starting for a while
<anethema> then nothing happens
<anethema> oh nm
<anethema> its a websit
<Tallia1> hey guys, i've to ask you a question.. what does imply to create a link to a folder in /bin? example: "andrea@taglia:/bin$ ln -s /usr/java/bin java" ??
<topyli> it should open a browser and go to the bugzilla page
<rj> do i still need to patch 2.6.x kernels with cramfs patch to use initrd?
<rj> when building kernels with kpkg?
<topyli> Tallia1: well, then you have a link in /usr/bin that's all
<topyli> Tallia1: which is good if you want to have java in your path
<jacquesmerde> hmm...as soon as i changed my ubuntu machine from DHCP to static IP, the machine completely lost the ability to translate domain names
<Tallia1> but it isn't the same to add a export $/usr/java/jre1.5.0_02/bin
<Tallia1> to the bash.bashrc file!?
<topyli> Tallia1: no it's not
<Tallia1> why!?
<Tallia1> i wanna to know why!! :)
<Tallia1> i wanna know why!! :) :)
<topyli> Tallia1: in bashrc, you add directories to your path. with the link, you add the link to your current path
<thoreauputic> Tallia1: one is changing your path, the other isn't
<jacquesmerde> what is the standard DNS address again?
<thoreauputic> oh my, I'm lagged 20seconds....
<jkka> jacquesmerde: you must put dns server address to /etc/resolv.conf
<Tallia1> i haven't understand..
<veritas> Hrm
<topyli> Tallia1: either mohammed goes to the mountain, or the mountain comes to mohammed you know :)
<s_yuan31tee> i was wondering why the latest release of ubuntu use x.org?
<s_yuan31tee> any political reasons behind? :)
<Tallia1> .. ;|
<jacquesmerde> jkka, well, i was going to use that administration --> networking front-end (was that created by ubuntu or gnome?), but i dont know the address
<bob2> because xfree86 is dead
<mjr> s_yuan31tee, perhaps because x.org is where it's happening these days
<jkka> if you dont know what to use, set up dhcp again, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<metalsand> hey bob2, are you free now?
<shido6> i think i fixed it
<shido6> I just removed the sound card module from  nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<bob2> the 4.4 license is useless, and x.org is where everyone's doing development
<shido6> and i rebooted
<bob2> metalsand: for?
<shido6> so soundmax got a 0
<Tallia1> topyli: why i have to do both the operations in order to make java operative?
<jacquesmerde> jkka, got it. cheers
<shido6> instead of a 1 or a 2 when doing a cat /proc/asound/modules
<shido6> thanks for all of your help
<metalsand> I'm trying to get help getting a PCMCIA card to work, and I've been on it for a few days... Everyone who attmpts to help me can't figure it out
<metalsand> Last time I tried to get help you said you were busy ATM
<topyli> Tallia1: ah, you're probably setting the $JAVA_HOME variable in bashrc, and the link is just to find the binary
<topyli> which is not the same thing, again :)
<jeroen_> Hello, does anyone know how to play .mid files in Ubuntu?
<bob2> metalsand: have you asked on the user list?
<Tallia1> nope.. look at this page http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingJavaSupport
<YscO> Why do you want to play .mid files anyway :P
<anethema> brb
<metalsand> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jeroen_> YsCo, because I downloaded one?
<Tallia1> the $JAVA_HOME is created in the bashrc file too
<jeroen_> metalsand, is midi restricted?
<metalsand> I think there's support in there, jeroen_
<metalsand> I'm not sure, but I remember scanning thorugh that and seeing that
<metalsand> seeing mid support
<metalsand> Could be making things up, though :P
<YscO> i think you're making things up :p
<metalsand> Well, it is 3:30 AM, so.. that's definatley possible :P
<topyli> Tallia1: ok, step 3. that's so that your shell finds java. the link is probably for scripts and possibly the mozilla plugin
<ompaul> metalsand, don't be silly it is 11:30am :-)
<metalsand> bob2: do you think you can take a stab at my issue
<jeroen_> yes, you're making things up. A search for "mid" and "midi" gives nothing on that page
<YscO> 12:30 am :P
<metalsand> Where do you crazy people live
<jeroen_> EU_NL
<jacquesmerde> what is the origin of that administration--> networking front-end?
<ompaul> eu_ie
<jacquesmerde> also, what's with the "%u" in "firefox %u"?
<ompaul> metalsand, how did you know I was crazy? :-)
<topyli> jacquesmerde: gnome upstream, which may have gotten it from redhat or wherever
<topyli> jacquesmerde: the %u is a variable which takes an URL as an argument
<Tallia1> hi!! :)  i wanna ask you a thing.. i'm a newbie of kubuntu.. there's a way to autoexec an application on kde launch??!?
<jeroen_> Tallia1: it's possible with gnome, but I'm not sure on KDE
<jacquesmerde> topyli, i'm just wondering why the launcher for firefox has as its command, "firefox %u"?
<Tallia1> how it was possible with gnome?!?
<thoreauputic> Tallia1: yes, there's an Autostart entry in .kde or something like that
<ompaul> Tallia1, #kunbuntu may be of use to you there
<jacquesmerde> topyli, is that so you can edit the command to "firefox %u www.google.com" etc.. to externally set the start page?
<nanomad> jacquesmerde, %u its for url
<jacquesmerde> nanomad, i still dont see what its doing there
<jacquesmerde> just plain firefox seems to do the samething
<nanomad> substituting a variable
<topyli> jacquesmerde: i have no idea. :) maybe there's a $DEFAULT_URL variable or something defined by the distro
<jacquesmerde> substituting what for what?
<thoreauputic> Tallia1: I think you just put your script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<nanomad> substitutes %u with the contents of that variable
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, so you can start it with a url - i.e. if something says lauch firefox - it is the tool that firefox uses to import the url so that its launch is useful
<nanomad> i think it contains the home page
<jacquesmerde> and what IS the contents of that variable? how do you set it?
<topyli> jacquesmerde: btw, the nautilus launcher has $u there too
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, ooh, i like THAT answer!
<jacquesmerde> wait, i still dont get it. can i have an example ofhwo to use it?
<topyli> ompaul: oh yeah! that's why i can put http://google.com in the run dialog and it will launch firefox. thanks :)
<cyh> hello i was woundering if there is a way to send command line arguments to programes when lynx starts them up automatically?
<tigermb> heu i think the ubuntu gtk1 theme is ugly how can i change that?
<sam_> hy everybody
<sam_> hi
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, see topyli's answer
<jacquesmerde> so how come you can run a url from the run... command, just because of a %u in a launcher buried somewhere in gnome's menu and panel
<thoreauputic> tigermb: install "switch"
<thoreauputic> tigermb: you might want to install  a gtk engine as well
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, give me a min
<tigermb> thoreauputic: ok thanx
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, sorry front door, it is day time here :-)(
<topyli> get rid of them :)
<thoreauputic> tigermb: I think a line like "include mygtk " or something is required in .gtk2.0 or somewhere like that, but I forget the details - you can set up your own .gtkrc like that
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, do this - remove the precent u go to the following link and try to start firefox and see what happens http://www.google.com
<bob2> metalsand: have you asked on the user list yet?
<bob2> what did they say?
<tigermb> thoreauputic: hmm okay, switch doesnt work all themes look the same
<topyli> tigermb: true, doesn't work here either
<thoreauputic> tigermb: that's what I found too - you might need to point your .gtk-2.0 file at your preferences
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, does that make sense - gnome is an environment as much as it is a wm
<thoreauputic> tigermb: as I say, I forget the details
<tigermb> i have no .gtk-2.0
<tigermb> only gtkrc
<tigermb> and .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2
<sam_> maybe somebody can help me, i have installed totem to watch my divx but the sound don't work and its the same when i listen mp3 music however i have installed  gstreamer0.8-mad the sound is very strange like a broken loudspeaker
<sam_> is it possiblie its due to my sound card driver?
<tarzeau> anyone to play #bub-n-bros   http://bub-n-bros.sf.net with me now?
<topyli> tarzeau: just found this great game yesterday :)
<Rattboi> tarzeau: I have to install it first
<tarzeau> topyli: let's play :)
<tarzeau> Rattboi: really easy, get game, install python2.3-dev , make, start
<sam_> nobody to help me :(
<topyli> tarzeau: you have a server running?
<tarzeau> topyli: there's one running here: http://codespeak.net:8050/bub-n-bros.html?join=127.0.0.1%3A8000%2F0x4b08&time=1115548657.8
<topyli> tarzeau: hrm. i paste that to the dialog, but i return to the start page
<tarzeau> topyli: you gray dragon?
<tarzeau> topyli: go to metaservers on internet play
<onno> on gnome you also have something as Super-karamba. What is the name and how does it work?
<topyli> tarzeau: server list page has two servers...
<tarzeau> topyli: the bottom one
<sascha_> hi, is anybody here who can help with squid and dansguardian?
<topyli> tarzeau: ok, now i have a black gameplay window
<tarzeau> topyli: try to join, we are 3 players!
<oldboy> what is the best Windows Manager?
<merriam> oldboy: in what way?
<ompaul> oldboy, the best window manager is the one that suits you, my own preference is for gnome, but your needs may be different
<oldboy> I want something that is flashy yet functional
<oldboy> I am not worried about it using system resources
<thoreauputic> oldboy: KDE or Enlightenment :)
<oldboy> thank you
<gssai> hi
<merriam> metacity looks good and is easy and reliable.  sawfish has more features.
* ompaul points at thoreauputic and cries 'mommy he said enlightenment'
<gssai> who know channel of ubuntu korean
<ompaul> oldboy, try them all
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hehe - well he likes flashy ;)
<oldboy> Nice
<ompaul> oldboy, if you use thunderbird for mail, and firefox for browsing you will not stuck with any one wm
<oldboy> does Enlightenment come with the dock?
<thoreauputic> Enlightenment is pretty impressive the first time you see it, but I wouldn't want to live there :)
<ompaul> afterstep for the best docking around
<oldboy> thats the one based on NeXt right?
<ompaul> oldboy, correct
<thoreauputic> oldboy: not a dock as such, although you could add one I guess
<oldboy> how does one add a Dock?
<oldboy> I have seen a lot of Linux screenshots with an OSX style dock
<mmichelli> has anyone installed the puredata package?
<thoreauputic> oldboy: one googles and finds a dock one likes :)
<ompaul> oldboy, then one installs it and one sees is it the doc you are looking for or yet another jedi trick
<thoreauputic> oldboy: the xfce4 DE has a thing that looks a bit like a mac dock, or there's gdesklets (shudder)
<thoreauputic> or superkaramba
<mmichelli> do you think beagle is worth while installing?
<rookie22> hi
<ompaul> lo
<mark> newbie question
<chronos> hello
* ompaul blinks
<mark> when a restricted package is unpackaged and installed, where does it go
<ivoks> yeah!
<ivoks> no more spam :)
<rookie22> auch deutschsprahige unterwegs?
<chronos> i got a problem as well. i just got ubuntu or linux for 1 day...and i cant get mp3 support. how does it work?
<chronos> ja hier.
<thoreauputic> mark: type dpkg -l <packagename> | grep bin
<rookie22> hallo
<chronos> aber ich hab keine ahnung.
<ivoks> chronos ubuntuguid.org
<rookie22> das ist gut
<ivoks> chronos ubuntuguide.org
<rookie22> ich auch nicht+
<thoreauputic> mark: or try whereis <nameof app>
<chronos> k thx.
<mmichelli> chronos: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<chronos> k thx again.
<merriam> mark: dpkg -L
<merriam> not -l
<sascha_> hi, anybody can help with quid and dansguardian?
<sascha_> erm....squid
<chronos> hey rookie22 hast du ahnung von linux?
<rookie22> kann mir jemand helfen, bekomme keine internetverbindung
<thoreauputic> merriam, mark, oops yes -L
<rookie22> ber wlan
<merriam> mark: that's after installing it.
<mmichelli> can anyone recommend a good Internet, game?
<ivoks> bzflag
<ivoks> armagetron
<ivoks> acmericas army etc
<ivoks> wesnoth
<merriam> mmichelli: freeciv
<mmichelli> merriam: thanks
<ivoks> bzflag man
<merriam> freeciv is mostly turn-based, not real time.  ivoks' suggestions are real time.
<mark> all: kudos, it works
<ivoks> wesnoth is turn-based too
<merriam> ah
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> hey, whatis the best TV viewer for ubuntu ?
<mmichelli> merriam: GTK or Xaw3d
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> device viewer shows it has picked up a bt878 device
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> so I figure it should work
<merriam> mmichelli: freeciv is both.
<mark> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version> xorg-driver-fglrx
<mark> where does the xorg-driver-fglrx directory reside in?
<yahalom> can someone plz help me configure rp-pppoe?
<ivoks> yahalom pppoeconf
<Scorpion> how do i install "et-linux-2.60.x86.run" ?
<ivoks> Scorpion run it
<fsapo> morning :)
<ivoks> sh et-...
<yahalom> ivoks: should i log out of my cable before setting it up?
<ivoks> yahalom no... leave it in
<ivoks> yahalom then it will autodetect modem on ur ethernet
<mmichelli> puredata, anyone?
<merriam> mark: same answer.  -L
<yahalom> ivoks: all i need to do is set that up? i already did adsl-setup will that affect it?
<ivoks> yahalom adsl-setup?
<yahalom> ivoks: i'm using now a cable modem, not my adsl
<ivoks> yahalom u donwloaded rpppoe? :)
<yahalom> ivoks: yes
<ivoks> yahalom apt-get install pppoeconf
<fsapo> hi there.. anyone knows a chess game to play against the computer instead of 3dchess? =] 
<yahalom> ivoks: i'll try and be back :) thanx man
<ivoks> yahalom ubuntu allready has rp-pppoe, it's called pppoe with pppoeconf as configuration utility
<ivoks> yahalom connect modem to ethernet and run pppoeconf
<ivoks> u can;t miss
<yahalom> ivoks: thanx
<thoreauputic> fsapo: install xboard
<fsapo> thoreauputic, thanx.. let me try :)
<thoreauputic> fsapo: it tends to eat your cpu for breakfast, so be aware of that ;)
<ivoks> yeah
<fsapo> thoreauputic, but can i play against the computer?
<ivoks> and it allways wins :(
<thoreauputic> fsapo: yes
<fsapo> ivoks, hehe i dont wanna win anyway.. i wanna practice.. and i m really really bored =/
<ivoks> in old days, man could acctually win 386 or even 486
<thoreauputic> ivoks: I thought it was just me that it always beat ;)
<ivoks> but now... no way :)
<fsapo> =] 
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> anyone know how to get a TV device (bt878) to work without any pain? :)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> I loaded xawtv, but all I see is black
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> device manager shows that it has bt878 drivers loaded for it
<ivoks> try tvtime
<fsapo> az[a] zel_ubuntu, no pain no gain :)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> fsapo, heh
<sascha_> hmmm, squid works. CAnt use the browser anymore *hwap*
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> ubuntu is meant to strive for painless right? :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> az[a] zel_ubuntu no
<ivoks> az[a] zel_ubuntu it strives to be great...
<ivoks> pain is normall feeling with linux
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> heh
<sascha_> enlighment is the preferred feeling with Linux
<thoreauputic> hahah @ ivoks :D
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> i've gotten used to mac os x lately... feeling is "mmm, perty".. and that it just works, heh
<ivoks> az[a] zel_ubuntu i hate it
<mark> merriam: got it, forgot that it was a package, thought it was a directory
<ivoks> az[a] zel_ubuntu a lot of things don't work and are badly designed
<Scorpion> ivoks how do i run it? when dblclick it opens gedit
<fsapo> az[a] zel_ubuntu, it take some time to get used to the linux way ;)
<mark> merriam: no wonder i was mainly ignore =) , thx
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> ivoks, works for me :)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> fsapo, i've spent more time in linux than on mac os x, heh
<ivoks> Scorpion don't double click
<ivoks> Scorpion open terminal and type sh et...
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> fsapo, ibook is a fairly recent addition
<daft> I want to strip down the umbutu live cd and alter it for own use nfs home system and stuff  what can I remove from the tree easely
<ivoks> try setting up printer from non-mac printer server - no way
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> yeah i've had problems doing that at uni
<fsapo> az[a] zel_ubuntu, =]  btw i just have one box.. and one os.. ubuntu thats all
<verden01> Is there a howto to install ATI drivers
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> fsapo, i like to play with different systems
<ivoks> and that idiotic thing with AFP, SMB, CIFS and NFS in same place is... well.. idiotic :)
<thoreauputic> fsapo: BTW you will need gnuchess installed too
<fsapo> thoreauputic, k i ll install it.. but my azureus is sucking my bandwidth.. its downloading the packages @ 350bps haha
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> what's the default TV for australia? just PAL ?
<ivoks> and what about that safari?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> safari is ok.. loads fast, and rss feed has nice interface
<thoreauputic> az[a] zel_ubuntu: PAL is it I believe
<ivoks> it's apples browser and it don't even support all macosx gui shourtcuts
<ivoks> well... bye alll
<ivoks> time for lunch :)
<ivoks> and F1 :)
<fsapo> lol
<fsapo> thoreauputic, lost in 3 minutes O_o
<thoreauputic> fsapo: the idea is to think ;-)
<thoreauputic> fsapo: but it's a pretty high-powered opponent!
<fsapo> thoreauputic, i ve made one careless move and it got me with the queen :( but is good for training..
<thoreauputic> indeed
<cam> not an ubuntu specific question but, is there a way to make 'top' sort processes according to their memory (RES) usage?
<thoreauputic> fsapo: maybe you could slow it down by trying to play while compiling something *big* heheh - here it uses 99% CPU all the time
<resiak> cam: man top ? :)
<jedipottsy> what popular games are there for linux? without using cedega?
<cam> resiak: i couldn't find anything about it
<fsapo> thoreauputic, hehe good ideia :)
<jedipottsy> first person shooter mainly - i am 63bit, but im chrooting now
<fsapo> thoreauputic, i will play when i put some movie to encode
<amichai> great my adsl works. one thing. it gets stuck at ntp synchronization, as if its not connecting, but finallay when it gives up checking and loads up ubuntu i'm connected, any ideas?
<thoreauputic> fsapo: or renice it to +20 maybe ;)
<fsapo> amichai, i just turned that off
<amichai> fsapo: how?
<fsapo> amichai, hum.. let me remenber hehe
<amichai> fsapo: u move the file out?
<amichai> fsapo: so u also had issues with ntp?
<thoreauputic> amichai: man update-rc.d :)
<fsapo> amichai, you will need to find the file in the /etc/init.d/ and just delete or move somewhere
<amichai> thoreauputic: ? :)
<amichai> fsapo: ok
<thoreauputic> fsapo: update-rc.d does that for you
<fsapo> amichai, yes cause it aways tried to syncronize without starting the adsl conection
<amichai> thoreauputic: just type that?
<thoreauputic> fsapo: update-rc.d is pretty easy
<thoreauputic> amichai: read the man page first - it's very short
<fsapo> thoreauputic, didnt know it hehe i just remove the script from the /etc/init.d/ hehe
<Arnald> anyone know why Ubuntu runs at 1280x800 under qemu, when X is set up to be 1280x1024 ?
<amichai> thoreauputic: nice one, so i can move ntp down so that adsl will connect first?
<thoreauputic> amichai: something loke ` update-rc.d ntpdate remove `
<thoreauputic> *like
<Arnald> cam <SHIFT M>
<jedipottsy> how do i install doom 3 on 64bit ubuntu? its open gl so i wont need cedega - ryt?
<thoreauputic> amichai: I just run ` sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart` wevery now and then
<amichai> thoreauputic: what does that do?
<thoreauputic> amichai: if you want it to load last or on gnome startup you can probably add it to .gnomerc I think
<amichai> thoreauputic: the restart that is
<thoreauputic> amichai: it jst runs the script and resynchronises the time
<amichai> thoreauputic: i lost my gnome :( i installed kde and my gnome didnt like it and left me
<amichai> thoreauputic: seriously i can find it
<thoreauputic> amichai: hmm... have you tried startingit from a tty with ` startx /usr/bin/gnopme-session` ?
<thoreauputic> bleh - typos
<thoreauputic> gnome-session
<amichai> thoreauputic: no. i tried making a new gnome.desktop and moving it into xsessions
<amichai> thoreauputic: where can i see what the exact name for the ntpudate script is?
<thoreauputic> amichai: did you install the gtk-qt engine? That caused troubles here
<amichai> thoreauputic: i just installed kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> amichai: try looking in /etc/init.d for the script - but if you use update-rc.d ntpdate remove I think it  should work
<amichai> thoreauputic: ah the remove comes afterward. oh well
<thoreauputic> amichai: did you choose kdm or gdm ?
<thoreauputic> amichai: either way, gnome-session should be in the sessions dialogue in theory...
<amichai> thoreauputic: thats a problem. i dont remember choosing anythin. and until yesterday i had gdm, and this morning kdm showed up, and my xsessions restarts once in a while
<foxiness> what is the best book store "linux-boot" on the net "and fast"?
<foxiness> sorry linux-book
<thoreauputic> amichai: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm and see what happens. You might need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<thoreauputic> amichai: else try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<amichai> thoreauputic: its doing that
<thoreauputic> one or the other...
<amichai> thoreauputic: invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<amichai> thoreauputic: does that mean gdm took over?
<thoreauputic> amichai: hmm - probably
<thoreauputic> log out to see
<amichai> thoreauputic: ok
<thoreauputic> you may have to run /etc/init.d/gdm start
<thoreauputic> or restart
<[muttox] > anyone here reakon they could help me with sound problems for an sblive?
<jolteon> hello , i am new to ubuntu (used slackware before) my problem is i cant start gaim in the terminal it says "Display not set" or something like that , help plz
<merriam> jolteon: Does it mean DISPLAY?  echo $DISPLAY
<amichai> thoreauputic: can u do me a favor boet. can u gedit /etc/usr/xessions/gnome.desktop copy its contents and post it on pastebin.com? plz. i think i have the wrong settings.
<amichai> thoreauputic: i adapted them from kde.desktop
<shadeofgrey> how do i get totem to play DVD's again?
<thoreauputic> amichai: hmm - hang on a sec
<Orph> hi.
<amichai> thoreauputic: thanx
<estra> can somebody help me with a logitech quickcam express, it works fine, but i got blue images
<AndyR> anyone here going to http://www.lugradio.org/live/2005/
<thoreauputic> amichai: no such file exists on my system
<shadeofgrey> thor:  how do i enable DVD playbavck in totem again?
<estra> and I can't get images if I wan't live streaming out of the window
<amichai> thoreauputic: really? so how do u get gnome on ur menu?
<merriam> esher: I don't know the software.  Doesn't your camera work with the built-in software for stills?
<thoreauputic> amichai: looking
<estra> it works fine, i use spca5xx driver and i use motion
<amichai> thoreauputic: k
<estra> if i put the camera outside the house
<thoreauputic> amichai: I think it's /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<estra> i get blue pictures or completely white pics
<thoreauputic> looking now
<amichai> thoreauputic: right, prob,my typo .sry
<[muttox] > anyone have experience getting an sblive card working with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> amichai: looks like the one, I'll paste it for you
<jolteon> merriam it says gdk-critikal
<merriam> estra: I haven't seen that problem.  Can the pictures be adusted with gimp?
<amichai> thoreauputic: thanx
<estra> gimp???
<shadeofgrey> thor:  dvd playback in totem?
<estra> merriam i come private
<merriam> jolteon: DISPLAY should be set...
<joha> Hi all!
<joha> How do you change Ubuntu from English to German?
<fsl> why are most packages outdaed?
<thoreauputic> amichai: http://pastebin.com/281232
<tarzeau> fsl: for example which?
<fsl> firefox
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: sorry, rather busy atm
<fsl> and gnome
<amichai> thoreauputic: thanx man. man, do u know how to stop my isp from overwriting my dns settings? i dont want my isps too slow
<thoreauputic> amichai: no, I don't know that one: I guess you could write a one-line script to overwrite /etc/resolv.conf
<jolteon> merriam,  i think that too but i dont know where to do that
<amichai> thoreauputic: lol no wonder my gnome doesnt work. i have two lines
<shadeofgrey> thor:  its alright.  im just going to install vlc
<fsl> so how where do i get an updated sources.list?
<thoreauputic> amichai: most of those lines are localisation stuff - only a few are relevant
<aleitner_> does anybody know how i can add handlers for custom protocols in gnome?
<kyncani> joha: run base-config i'd say
<joha> kyncani: Thanks!
<aleitner_>  /usr/share/services/ seems to not influence gnome apps
<merriam> jolteon: It should be set if you start gaim from the menu.
<thoreauputic> aleitner_: I think you need to use the gconf editor
<shadeofgrey> whats my DVD known as in dev if its the second, and a DVD disk?
<rwabel> hi
<thoreauputic> aleitner_: you might need to add a protocol there - I forget the exact place
<aleitner_> thoreauputic: i see. will search
<rwabel> I've made a big mistake in visudo. I can now no longer use sudo with my username. Is there a way to change it back?
<thoreauputic> rwabel: boot into recovery mode, and edit it from there ( you should be root in recovery mode)
<ThomasWinwood> Guhhhhh. 3840 bytes per second from backports. ><
<rwabel> thoreauputic: thanks
<merriam> jolteon: DISPLAY=:0 gaim
<thoreauputic> amichai: any luck?
<amichai> thoreauputic: this is insane every two minutes its overwriting my dns, i tried making it non writeable, i tried editing /etc/dhcmp3/dhcmp.conf but it still does it
<thoreauputic> every 2 minutes??
<amichai> thoreauputic: havent logged out yet
<amichai> thoreauputic: maybe every 5
<aleitner_> thoreauputic: there is indeed something (/desktop/url-handlers ) but neither firefox nor epiphany seem to care about those entries ...
<thoreauputic> I see
<amichai> thoreauputic: often
<thoreauputic> aleitner_: hmm.. unfortunately I forget which section I had to edit
<neofeed> is it possible to downgrade from breezy to hoary?
<aleitner_> thoreauputic: but it was in gconf?
<Seveas> neofeed, possible but awfully sifficult
<Seveas> neofeed, you shouldn't upgrade at all now
<thoreauputic> aleitner_: yes, but this was a long time ago on gnome 2.4 I think
<neofeed> Seveas, too late .... :)
<thoreauputic> aleitner_: I'm sure it's doable though
<amichai> thoreauputic: i apt-get dnsmasq, but i dont know how  that would help
<neofeed> Seveas, the only problem I got is that the gimp-cups driver don't work...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Please don't use breezy yet | Ubuntu Help | FAQ: www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel | Ubuntu 5.04 is released!  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html
<aleitner_> thoreauputic: ohh. ok, on 2.4 i could do it too (;
<aleitner_> thoreauputic: iirc there was even control-center support for it then. but in 2.10 that seems to be all gone
<thoreauputic> aleitner_: which protocol ?
<aleitner_> thoreauputic: ed2k (;
<thoreauputic> aleitner_: yes, in some ways gm=nome is going backwards
<aVeedo> There a new #coding channel at HTS.org and they want people who can, specifically, code.
<thoreauputic> *gnome
<aleitner_> thoreauputic: overall i am pretty pleased. its a huge project. i guess some regressions are unavoidable
<thoreauputic> amichai: did you get gdm back?
<bob2> aVeedo: that's awesome but off-topic
<amichai> thoreauputic: yeah i reconfigured and chose kdm, why i wont be able to have gnome with kdm?
<darkaudit> aleitner_: such as the file-roller directory selection bug... it's been fixed upstream, but doesn't look to be fixed in Hoary
<Orph> I ordered some ubuntu CDs... sure is taking a long time. heh
<thoreauputic> amichai: oh - you can have it
<bob2> Orph: did you order them before hoary came out?
<thoreauputic> amichai: but that file I pasted for you is for gdm I think (maybe it's for both, I don't know)
<Orph> it was maybe a week or two ago
<darkaudit> one would think that significant usability bugs would be updated when fixed
<jolteon> merriam, if i write "DISPLAY=:0 gaim" in the terminal it it starts gaim in gnome but i want to start it in the terminal,
<Orph> I know next to nothing about linux...
<bob2> Orph: then you'll have a few more weeks to wait
<dLx> why my internet too slow?
<thoreauputic> jolteon: how can you start an X app in a terminal?
<bob2> darkaudit: is there an ubuntu bug about it?
<Orph> I just have some spare PCS laying around, so I considered using linux on them, and ubuntu had alot of good word out ther.e
<darkaudit>  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6615
<darkaudit> um... that one :)
<dLx> help me !! why my internet connection in ubuntu too slow?
<ThomasWinwood> How do I reset my panel to how it was at installation?
<thoreauputic> dLx: are you on dialup?
<bob2> dLx: a) you need to be less vague. b) don't demand help from complete strangers.
<fsl> so how where do i get an updated sources.list?
<bob2> fsl: what do you mean "updated"?
<thoreauputic> fsl: if you have a hoary list that works, that's it
<jolteon> merriam, o i thougt it was the same as irssi, is there any program so i can run msn in the terminal??
<fsl> thoreauputic, i have the old ubuntu warty warthog or something
<ompaul> Orph, go for it
<bob2> fsl: wiki.ubuntuc
<dLx> i`m not on dial-up
<bob2> fsl: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<thoreauputic> fsl: well, if you want more up to date apps, you need to upgrade to hoary
<jolteon> merriam, thx for helping me =)
<fsl> wtf?
<dLx> i`m on broadband connection...
<fsl> i need to reinstall?
<thoreauputic> fsl: no
<ThomasWinwood> How did you read "upgrade" as "reinstall"?
<bob2> fsl: of course not
<thoreauputic> fsl: you need to do a dist-upgrade
<aleitner_> thoreauputic: got it. needs to be entered via about:config in either firefox or epiphany
<bob2> fsl: this is a real operating system, you upgrade on the fly.  read the wiki page I pointed you at.
<ompaul> fsl, loose that thinking now :-) this is Linux not some other stuff
<thoreauputic> aleitner_: aha !
<Liverman> anybody here knows how to change the character encoding in ubuntu ?
<amichai> thoreauputic: ok its on my login menu now but when i login i get this error" /usr/bin/gnome-session not found
<thoreauputic> amichai: oops
<amichai> thoreauputic: do i need to copy gnome.desktop to there too?
<thoreauputic> amichai: no
<amichai> thoreauputic: reinstall gnome?
<[muttox] > anyone had experience getting a sblive to work under the emu10k1 driver?
<amichai> thoreauputic: on xfce i can see all my gnome apps
<thoreauputic> amichai: what does ` which gnome-session` return ?
<thoreauputic> amichai: do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<bob2> [muttox] : works out of the box
<amichai> thoreauputic: come again
<amichai> thoreauputic: i should. i mean this is ubuntu not kubuntu
<thoreauputic> amichai: type `which gnome-session` and tell what it says, if anything
<amichai> thoreauputic: blank
<thoreauputic> amichai: you might have uninstalled ubuntu-desktop - it's a metapackage
<thoreauputic> try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<amichai> thoreauputic: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<thoreauputic> yup
<amichai> thoreauputic: wow! it really is gone
<amichai> thoreauputic:its installing the whole thing again
<merriam> jolteon: probably.  I don't know msn.
<amichai> thoreauputic: i didnt remove it man
<darkaudit> argh... BBC f1 feed cut off :(
<amichai> thoreauputic: kde removed it?
<thoreauputic> amichai: if you installed kubuntu-desktop without ubuntu-desktop present, you might have had these issues
<ThomasWinwood> What's this damn phantom box which appears on my panel every so often? It's highly annoying.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: if you installed, for example, totem-xine, it might have removed ubuntu-desktop
<neofeed> does anyone run breezy with gimp-print driver?
<yahalom> thoreauputic: i did install totem-xine
<thoreauputic> yahalom: well, see if reinstalling ubuntu-desktop restores your gnome settings
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I suspect it will
<yahalom> thoreauputic: ok
<thoreauputic> yahalom: most of the stuff should be already there so it shouldn't be a big download
<thoreauputic> in fact it should all be there locally unless you deleted your apt cache archive
<AzMoo> What do I need to install for the JRE?
<mindmedic> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<jacquesmerde> hey, i see that ubuntu has a lovely gui tool for setting up shared folders over NFS. is there an equivalent tool for ACCESSING shared folders over NFS?
<mindmedic> try gnome network browser
<jacquesmerde> mindmedic, is that the thing that's part of nautilus? or is it something i have to install?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: have you looked at the connect to server dialogue ?
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, not yet. i guess there's more going on under the hood than i first guessed
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: but in any case once you have NFS set up you can just browse to the mountpoint...
<jacquesmerde> yeah , its setting UP NFS that i've never done before. i guess it will be educational
<mindmedic> jacquesmerde, look in the locations menu... and read the gnome help... it will teach you how to get the most out of gnome
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, can you just tell me which package(s) i need to install so i can just follow the standard nfs how-to. there's nfs-common (with portmap as its obvious dependency). but do i need one of the extra server packages as well?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: for a server you need nfs-kernel-server
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: at least that's what I use
<jacquesmerde> i haven't looked at gnome help for ages. last time i looked at it it was almost as bad as windows help. i use xfce4 mainly anyway
<yahalom> thoreauputic, ok it works.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: aha!
<yahalom> thoreauputic, only issue now is that i get an error once logged in
<thoreauputic> \o/
<yahalom> thoreauputic, error activating XKB configuation
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, thats what i was afraid of. i figure ANY package with the word `kernel' in it is going to be well out of my ability to use
<thoreauputic> yahalom: and the error is?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: not so
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, do i have to reboot to use it?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: I'll give you a URl, hang on
<yahalom> thoreauputic, any idea?
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, cheers, i love to RTFM, its just that i can never FTFM
<yahalom> thoreauputic, i changed my keyboard driver to kbd, could that be it?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/
<kazuhiro`> evening
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: quite readable and useful
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I don't know
<yahalom> thoreauputic, ok thanx. u helped a lot :)
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: the key files are /etc/exports , /etc/hosts , /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: and you don't have to reboot, just restart the various services
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: but be sure you enable portmap listening on interfaces other than 127.0.0.1 ( which is the security default)
<norro> hi, i just noticed, that my lan connection is only 10mbit, although it should be 100mbit. can you tell me, where to configure it? i can't find it
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: there's a line that needs uncommenting in /etc/defaults/portmap, from memory
<bob2> dLx: don't /msg people
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, thats the how-to i already had. i assume all the things you just mentioned will be in the how-to already, yeah?
<thoreauputic> bob2: you too? I already told him... :/
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, i was just worried that that wierd package might mean i have to do something other than just follow the how-to.
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: pretty much, althoughit isn't "debian centred"
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: the nfs-kernel-server enables your box to act as a server, that's all
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: other distributions probably call it nfsd or similar
<fsapo> anyone here uses avidemux?
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, so do i have to replace the command nfsd with something?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: umm... not sure what you mean. To restart the daemon use /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart I think
<thoreauputic> with sudo, of course
<G`StarDust> New to this channel.... I hope it's ok to just blurt out a question out of the blue and get a reply... =)
<thoreauputic> G`StarDust: yup
<G`StarDust> Cool. Well I have an old PowerBook
<G`StarDust> I was wondering if it can handle ubuntu
<kazuhiro`> Any one know how to get java jre working in firefox on amd64?
<G`StarDust> PowerBook G3 Series II 333Mhz 64MB RAM
<G`StarDust> No not Series II
<thoreauputic> G`StarDust: not really enough RAM
<G`StarDust> A Lombard
<CarinArr> hey, quick question.. i seem to have problems mounting floppy's that were formatted in windows
<G`StarDust> There's no older version that I could use?
<CarinArr> the filesystem type in fstab is set to auto, does anyone know how i can make ubuntu read them?
<thoreauputic> CarinArr: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /your/mountpoint
<thoreauputic> CarinArr: try changing fstab to vfat instead of auto
<CarinArr> okay
<CarinArr> cool that works
<CarinArr> thanks
<thoreauputic> G`StarDust: to use gnome you need about 128MB RAM. Else you could try a "server" install and specify a different window manager/ desktop like xfce or fluxbox etc
<G`StarDust> Ok
<thoreauputic> G`StarDust: or try Debian's ppc version of Sarge
<G`StarDust> Yeah, I've heard about fluxbox. That's what people have been recomending me.
<shinu> hey!
<jeroen_> hey!
<thoreauputic> G`StarDust: it's quick and light :)
<shinu> what do i have to install to have no major problems with compiling programs from source?
<shinu> there was some kind of package i think...
<jeroen_> well, maybe... a compiler?
<thoreauputic> Shinjan: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<G`StarDust> Thanx for the help *idle*
<exalted> s.a.
<kazuhiro`> Is there a java plugin for ubuntu 64bit for firefox?
<thoreauputic> oops, I meant shinu
<shinu> thoreauputic: :D
<shinu> thoreauputic: thanks :D noticed that one :)
<thoreauputic> shinu: got it?
<shinu> thoreauputic: yuh thanks :D
<jedipottsy> get 32bit firefox
<thoreauputic> Shinjan: lazy tab completion
<jedipottsy> can someone help me get ut2004 64bit working?
<thoreauputic> oops again
<jedipottsy> i downloaded the demo, and i have installed it, but it wont run
<darkaudit> argh... f-in tape delay CBS :(
<shinu> thoreauputic: hahaha! :D
<jedipottsy> i go to load it, and it comes up with the "loading ut2004" thing, but the game doesnt start
<thoreauputic> shinu, your nick completes to that unless I type the whole thing :)
<shinu> thoreauputic: or you hit tab a few times xD
<Myrtti> is there any way of getting Sound Juicer read audio CD faster and ripping it faster too?
<jeroen_> kazuhiro`: there's no java for 64-bit
<kazuhiro`> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_03-b07)
<kazuhiro`> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_03-b07, mixed mode, sharing)
<kazuhiro`> you mean no plugin for firefox?
<brosio> jeroen_, thera many version of java
<brosio> 64 bit
<brosio> don't say stupid thing
<brosio> Kazuhiro, yes
<brosio> u could find it on blackdown.org
<kazuhiro`> 32bit  chroot the only way?
<brosio> not in offcial repository
<brosio> no...
<brosio> 64bit
<jedipottsy> i did the chroot and install 32bit linux, with flash
<kazuhiro`> I have java install no probs, but im after some firefox plugins for internet banking
<jedipottsy> but it still crashes when i go to load any site with flash
<exalted> the main target of the main repository is to be officially supported or containing all free software available?
<brosio> http://www.blackdown.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium_]  by tritium
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> this is horrible, ripping CD's takes an hour?
<shinu> anyone can tell me what zlib is?
<Myrtti> per CD?
<jeroen_> exalted: official support
<neofeed> shinu, zip compression lib
<kazuhiro`> brosio, I have java installed, on that link Im not seeing much about plugins though, does the package have 64bit plugins for FF
<exalted> jeroen_, thx
<jeroen_> exalted: universe is free, multiverse is non-free
<shinu> neofeed: can i just apt-get install zlib?
<jeroen_> exalted: restricted has restrictions on it
<exalted> jeroen_, so universe repo. is completely free?
<neofeed> shinu, try? :)
<jeroen_> exalted: As far as I know, yes
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, i just followed the how-to on setting up the server...all i had to do was add a line to /etc/export and list the directory
<shinu> neofeed: well it doesnt work xD
<tritium_> Myrtti, do you have dma enabled on your CD drive?
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, were you saying i need to do more if i'm using ubuntu?
<shinu> neofeed: says: cant find package zlib
<jedipottsy> is it better to just re-install ubuntu but with 32bit instead of 64bit?
<exalted> jeroen_, so main and universe repositories have no problems with restirctions or non-free softwares?
<neofeed> shinu, apt-cache is your friend
<jeroen_> exalted: yes
<neofeed> shinu, zlib1g - compression library - runtime
<exalted> jeroen_, thx
<Myrtti> tritium_: I have no idea, to tell you the truth
<tritium_> shinu, apt-cache search zlib, and you'll find it.  It's not just "zlib"
<neofeed> shinu, zlib-bin - compression library - sample programs
<neofeed> zlibc - Uncompressing C Library
<shinu> ok..
<tritium_> Myrtti, hdparm can tell you, and help you set it if it's not set
<shinu> thanks a lot neofeed tritium_ :D
<neofeed> y0, welcome dude!
<neofeed> scnr
<tritium_> shinu, of course :)
<Myrtti> dammit
<Myrtti> hmmmmh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by tritium_
<Nalioth> howdy
<Myrtti> I feel so retarded
<jeroen_> get help :-/
<Myrtti> ok, let's ask then
<Myrtti> which one of these things is my CD-ROM drive?
<Myrtti> so I can set DMA on with hdparm
<Nalioth> we are all retarded in some way
<Dew> Now I have gcc 3.3 and 3.4 when I run gcc --version it will show me version 3.3 How do I use gcc 3.4
<neofeed> Myrtti, where have you conneced it to?
<neofeed> Myrtti, prim master/slave, sec. master/slave?
<Myrtti> :->
<Myrtti> I guess I'll have to take a look
<Myrtti> brb
<neofeed> no you don't.
<darkaudit> Myrtti: how many CD/dvd drives do you have?
<Myrtti> no?
<Myrtti> one
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: it's most likely to be /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd
<neofeed> Myrtti, what does dmesg | grep CD say?
<Myrtti> neofeed: thanks.
<neofeed> that should tell you something like /dev/hdc or so...
<neofeed> Myrtti, you can also do 'cat /dev/fstab |grep cdrom''
<neofeed> that should show you where ubuntu found your cdrom.
<Myrtti> ok, so how do I set the hdparm on now that I know where the damn thing is?
<Myrtti> sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdb ?
<neofeed> should do it... (i think)
<deus> Where can i find the x11 headers for ubuntu
<deus> im using x86_64
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: and add an entry in /etc/hdparm.conf
<neofeed> deus, in the -dev package
<Myrtti> /dev/hdb:
<Myrtti>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<Myrtti>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Input/output error
<Myrtti>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<neofeed> prolly xorg-dev or so.
<deus> I have problems with installing mplayer
<Myrtti> lovely
<Myrtti> i think I'll go and do something about that conf file
<neofeed> Myrtti, you sure /dev/hdb is you cd drive?
<darkaudit> Myrtti: try /dev/cdrom instead
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, thanks for your help. NFS is working a freakin' treat
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: :)
<Myrtti> well, that's what the dmesg|grep CD told me
<thoreauputic> you're welcome
<Myrtti> and /dev/cdrom doesn't work at all, no such file or directory
<neofeed> anyone might assist me fixing my damn cups install?
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, one question though. since i'm sharing quite a crucial folder. will nfs-kerel-server run automatically on boot each time, or just when it;s started explicitly?
<darkaudit> hmm... is it a CD or DVD drive?
<Myrtti> plain CD
<neofeed> Myrtti, hmm... welll not good...
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: it normally starts on boot
<neofeed> Myrtti, does 'cat /etc/fstab |grep cdrom' say /dev/hdb too?
<benz> how do i change myself to root permissions
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: you should be OK if you set up the right protestions in /etc/hosts.allow and so on
<neofeed> benz, sudo bash
<HrdwrBoB> neofeed: sudo -s
<Myrtti> neofeed: lol
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, so by installing nfs-kernel-server, it just put itself in rc.conf under daemons?
<Myrtti> cat: /dev/fstab: No such file or directory
<neofeed> Myrtti, etc!
<HrdwrBoB> Myrtti: /etc/fstab
<HrdwrBoB> not /dev
<neofeed> Myrtti, /etc/fstab
<benz> neofeed:  i mean permanently
<Myrtti> oh
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: in debian distros, that would be in /etc/init.d
<neofeed> benz, use windows
<morlaa> hi
<Myrtti> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, my etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny are both empty. if i make the onyl folder listed in exports trivial, does that mean there's no security risk outside that folder?
<benz> come on dude
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: you can remove it with update-rc.d if you wish
<neofeed> Myrtti, hmmm well... if you can't set it... maybe your bios blocks?
<neofeed> benz, that wasn't ment to be funny!
<jeroen_> benz, you seriously want to log in as root?
<neofeed> benz, running root all the time is nuts!
<Myrtti> neofeed: could be
<jeroen_> benz, that's crazy
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, isnt init.d a directory? does ubuntu boot every daemon in /etc/rc.d/ at boot?
<neofeed> benz, you can instantiate a root session...
<jeroen_> benz, sudo passwd
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: I would recommend you set up your etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny according to the how to
<neofeed> benz, for temporary use
<benz> no i just want to freaking delete this folder in my desktop
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<nico> does anyone here have a logitech mx510 mouse
<jeroen_> nico, I have mx310
<neofeed> benz, so? 'sudo rm -fR ~/Desktop/<foldername>'
<benz> WITHOUT doing it by the command like
<krusbjorn> yo
<neofeed> benz, okay...
<benz> why the hell cant i do stuff graphically
<neofeed> benz, install midnigt commander
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: the "Debian Way (tm)" is a bit different ;)
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, nah. i'll live dangerously. actually, i have a fairly strong feeling that since i disabled WEP, my neighbours have been accessing the net through my router
<tigermb> hey my nvidia driver works, but when i restart X everything seems to be fine except that the fps is very very slow
<neofeed> benz, and then run sudo mc
<benz> its a waste of time to type all that when i should just be able to click on the folder, and press DELETE
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, got a how-to on how debian handles which daemons it loads and doesnt at startup so i can RTFM?
<benz> seriously
<jeroen_> benz, you can...
<nico> i can't get the scroll ,cruise, buttons to work
<jeroen_> seriously
<neofeed> benz, go install windows... if you don't want security
<benz> ok get off your high horse
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: not at hand - but plenty of Debian info linked from debian.org
<topyli> kung foo tse say: he who play with root, eventually kill tree
<benz> if i wanted to do everything by a command line, i'd have installed SmallLinux
<neofeed> benz, mabye you should start questioning yourself how you got a *non-deletable* directory onto your desktop.
<jeroen_> benz, pressing delete *does* work...
<benz> whats the damn point of a GUI if you gotta do everything command line
<tigermb> hey my nvidia driver works, but when i restart X everything seems to be fine except that the fps is very very slow
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: also try " apt-cache search debian | grep doc | less  "  ;-)
<benz> oh i know
<benz> i unpacked a tar in root terminal
<jeroen_> ah...
<benz> so technically root made it
<benz> gay
<darkaudit> Myrtti: you wouldn't be using a SATA drive as your main hdd, would you? I had a SATA drive as my only hdd, and I couldn't change any DMA settings on my DVD drive. Once I put in an IDE drive, DMA worked normally...
<topyli> benz: so, delete it the same way you made it
<jeroen_> right mouse button -> properties -> permissions
<neofeed> yea. If you use a root session to create a folder. you have to use a root session to delete it ... or change the permissions
<jeroen_> try hat
<jeroen_> that
<nico> benz create a shortcut for sudo nautilus
<benz> permissions are greyed
<Myrtti> darkaudit: nope, that's too new hardware for my system
<benz> ok
<neofeed> jeroen_, since when can a NON root user change permissions on a ROOT owned folder?
<neofeed> that would be like a loophole in the PAM
<topyli> they can't
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: is your CD ROM old enough to not be capable of dma ?
<neofeed> benz, Applicaion-> exec. chown <your username>:<your username> ~ -R
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: I don't think so
<neofeed> ohh benz you should prepend gksudo
<benz> still learning here, what do you mean exactly
<Myrtti> I'll go an use the google
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, gezundheit!
<neofeed> benz, as you want to use GUI... you can simply click: 'Appliaions -> Exec command' and enter 'gksudo chown <your user name>:<your user name> ~ -R'
<Myrtti> oh furk.
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: ? Did I sneeze or something ? *g*
<benz> oh ok
<neofeed> benz, if you run that. A input box for the root password should appear. and afterwards. everything should be owned by you (in your home directory)
<benz> and then how do i remove root permission
<neofeed> so as you 'Desktop' is part of your home directory. even the folder ON your desktop is owend by you and you can modify it the way you like.
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: or are you just wishing me good health ?
<neofeed> benz, chown changes the OWNER ...  the -R runs recursively.
<fsl> How do I access my USB Card-reader in Ubuntu?
<neofeed> So after you executed that. There is no more *root* owned stuff in your homedirectory.
<neofeed> fsl, plug in the USB card reader. plug in a card
<neofeed> and see what pops up.
<Dew> Now I have gcc 3.3 and 3.4 when I run gcc --version it will show me version 3.3 How do I use gcc 3.4
<neofeed> Ubuntu should mostlikely pop it up on your desktop automatically.
<neofeed> [GONE] 
<Myrtti> the damn thing is on the DMA-blacklist
<tsume> DMA-blacklist?
<benz> its too bad i cant get 3D accelerated drivers
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: ah, well remove it then ;)
<benz> without breaking suspend/resume
<netmonk> is there a repository from which i can intall the firefox1.1?
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, since i have no wep, and no hosts.deny, my neighbours now have some serious access to my machine. since my computers connect to the router via dhcp, i dont know which IP's to block. oh well
<tsume> netmonk: apt-cache search firefox
<tsume> netmonk: what entry is there, is the only one there :)
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: http://groups.google.com/groups?q=%22HITACHI+CDR-8435%22+dma&selm=39kvK-6F6-11%40gated-at.bofh.it
<benz> jacquesmerde: can's you just do a MAC address filter on the router?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: use a wildcard to block everything outside your lan
<fsl> neofeed, nothing pops up
<jacquesmerde> benz, theoretically yes. but my laziness if an oft underestimated variable
<benz> haha
<benz> ok
<netmonk> tsume, i meant the latest version, not the ones that comes with hoary
<jamesio> how many of you are familiar with systems that have many hard drives?  (10+)
<benz> i mean, its probably the most secure thing to do, and easiest as long as you don't have like 30 computers
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: note the order in which hosts.allow and hosts.deny are read
<tsume> netmonk: you can build it yourself
<yonil> how can i open wine full screen ?
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, how? just add a single * to hosts.deny, and 192.168.1.* and 127.0.0.1 to /etc/hosts.allow and learn to trust my neighbours?
<ThomasWinwood> Which folder are fonts kept in? Where in the directory tree?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: oh - that's a wireless issue: what I know about wep etc would fit comfortably on a postage stamp, sorry
<tsume> netmonk: ii  mozilla-firefox                   1.0.2-0ubuntu5                    lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<jacquesmerde> i decided along time ago that i couldnt be bothered paying attention to net security. so i just make sure that i never have anything on my computers i wouldnt mind anything else reading and/or deleting
<tsume> netmonk: even breezy has 1.0 still
<jamesio> here's my question: what would you suggest for setting up a system that has six 160 gig drives (internal) and seven external 300 gig usb2 drives?  I'd like to stay away from raid if at all possible.
<HiddenWolf> Can anyone here confirm a rythmbox bug for me?
<benz> does anyone know how i can view/browse a norton ghost backup image in linux?
<tsume> jamesio: buy a good hardware raid card
<HiddenWolf> jamesio, depends on what you want to do with it.
<jamesio> can't do that with external usb2 drives
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, advice we (where I used to work) used to give to 99% people, never put something in email you would not mind seeing in the sunday newspapers
<tsume> the cards only cost 600-1000 if you get a good one :)
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: looks like the kernel devs had a momentary mental blackout :/
<ompaul> the other one percent we used to teach to use gpg/pgp
<jamesio> well, in windows what I originally did was create a .net program to backup the data from the 6 drives (they were a large software raid) onto the external drives
<tsume> software raid stinks
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: I guess I have slim chances of getting DMA on?
<jamesio> but in windows, you can't raid external drives via software raid
<jamesio> and you can't raid usb2 drives in hardware...
<ThomasWinwood> Where do I find the font folder in the directory tree, and how do I install fonts from another folder?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: I don't know enough to answer that, sorry
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: I take that as a yes
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: maybe an older kernel would work?
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, i can just imagine the major headline in such a sunday newspaper, "18 year old computer geek sends midly amusing URL to a group of his friends"
<netmonk> tsume, i'm using it, but when it's not installed it doesn't automaticly open html files, that's why i was wondering if there was a deb package - i cant' seem to find one
<fsl> Anybody here know how to access an USB card-reader?
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: could be, but I'd rather not downgrade
<Myrtti> fsl: plugging it in has worked for me
<Myrtti> :->
<fsl> O.o
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: 2.6.8.1 seems an OK kernel to me..
<ompaul> ThomasWinwood, if you have built the locatedb ?if not run sudo updatedb then find fonts you are using in the relevant app and move the others to that location, its a hack and should work :)
<tsume> netmonk: I'd advise you to stop using software raid and get raid card for the drives in the computer
<HiddenWolf> Can anyone here help me figure out a rhythmbox bug?
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, say it is not so :)
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: I think downgrading might not be worthwhile, I use the CD-ROM so seldom
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, can you deny it?
<Myrtti> like once in two months
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: maybe it's fixed in 2.6.12, if you feel like compiling one...
<jamesio> tsume, I think you were talking to me on that one.  a hardware raid card won't help me when using external usb2 cards
<jamesio> er, drives...
<marty> ThomasWinwood: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FontInstallHowto
<piLLE> anyone know how to set up an encrypted loop back device? got a problem with losetup: "ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: the argument is not valid"
<piLLE> losetup -e xor /dev/lp0 somejunk
<benz> whats the advantage of building stuff on your computer
<benz> or is there
<topyli> not much
<jamesio> personally, I'd rather stay away from raid.  I'm trying to determine the best way to set up all 13 drives without using raid, so that I can easily use all the space and use 1/2 the space to backup the other 1/2
<benz> can i make windows snap to the edges in Gnome?
<thoreauputic> benz: sometimes it's the only way, if no packages are available for what you need
<Seveas> jamesio, raid can do that for you..
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, actually i run my computer such that i wouldnt mind if my hdd got spontaneously wiped. i keep all my important information etc backed up on gmail. if someone hacks that, i'm screwed
<thoreauputic> benz: shift-drag if I remember correctly
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> so how am I supposed to add options to a module that is loaded at boottime? (in this case, the bttv module) ?
<thoreauputic> benz: something like that anyway
<mirak_> hi
<ompaul> benz and conversely if it is in a package don't go reinventing the wheel you might break something :)
<benz> ah good call
<mirak_> I am looking for an anti banners proxy
<jamesio> seveas... the problem is that 7 of the drives are external usb2 300 gig drives.  the last thing I want to do is raid them.  if one flakes out, I lose tons of stuff.
<benz> haha yeah youre talking to someone who not less than two days ago had been using windows for years
<jamesio> benz, me too
<darkaudit> benz: personal example... MAME. Ubuntu is still on v. 0.86, when the current version is 0.96. I compiled the new one and installed to /usr/local/bin. Gxmame finds both executables, and gives me the choice which one to use :)
<Seveas> jamesio, raid prevents flaking out on disk failure...
<benz> so dont worry about me trying to invent anything in linux
<thoreauputic> benz, welcome to the Free World ;-)
<jamesio> off and on I used gentoo and other linux distros, but windows most of the time
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, well, a simple comment, be careful who you trust
<benz> you mean, the LEGALLY free world
<benz> :P
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> i want to add the pal=b option to the bttv module, but im not supposed to edit /etc/modules.conf..
<thoreauputic> benz, I refer to Freedom and not price :)
<benz> gotcha
<Seveas> az[a] zel_ubuntu, edit it as root :)
<jacquesmerde> so is there really no quick and simple way in debian just to set a daemon so it isnt started at boot?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> Seveas, nah, the top of the file says I shouldn't edit it manually
<jamesio> thor, me too.  I had winxp on the machine I'm talking about and decided to pull it off and "bite the bullet" and put ubuntu
<topyli> benz: hold shift while you drag a window. it will snap to nearest edge (desktop edge or a nearby window)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> Seveas, so I figure there is a "proper" way to add options to modules? or what, I dunno
<benz> i got it, thanks
<benz> works great
<jamesio> after I set up my server, I'm going to move my dual amd 2400 system to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> benz,  http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/philosophy.html
<jamesio> the fear I have is that I have 3 monitors and winxp works well with it
<benz> the only real thing now is to try and migrate all my windows files and email and appointments over
<benz> that is gonna be a bitch
<Seveas> az[a] zel_ubuntu, read the manpage for moddutils
<topyli> benz: which app holds your information now?
<jamesio> anyone here near New Orleans?
<morlaa> hi / can someone help me to play my cds ?
<benz> i have my hd partitioned
<topyli> benz: and what do you want to use on linux?
<son> whoever programs in python go to the channel #pyprogrammer
<morlaa> i can mount cd/player and burner, but i can not play them
<benz> but i had outlook 2003
<Seveas> son, don't spam here
<morlaa> i edited /ect/hdparm.conf
<thoreauputic> morlaa: you can't get sound with CDs ? Is that it?
<Seveas> and the python channel is #python
<morlaa> no, it just does not play cds
<son> i am not spamming
<thoreauputic> morlaa: you don't mount audio CDs BTW
<morlaa> cdplay says nodisk
<morlaa> i know, but i can mount data/cds
<Seveas> son, asking people to join another channel is spamming..
<topyli> benz: you're right. it's going to be hard, unless you find some conversion script on freshmeat.net or something
<son> oh..
<morlaa> just audio/cds are not recognised
<benz> yeah...ill come back to that later
<jacquesmerde> whoever is sick of spammers go to #sonshouseandhurthim
<benz> thanks for the help
<thoreauputic> morlaa: try using xmms or beep-media-player with digital output
<jamesio> ok, first real question: if I'm planning on the system to be a server, would you suggest that I install it using the "server" option?
<jamesio> morlaa, check out the new user install script in the forums.  it's a stickie post at the top of the tips forum
<morlaa> well, i discovered this problem usring gnomebaker to copy a cd
<Seveas> jamesio, the "server" option gives you a minimum install with no gui (and also no server programs), if you have no experience with linux or you simply want a gui: don't use the server option
<jamesio> it helped me on a laptop.  it installed everything and I was able to play cds and dvds right away
<DanglyBits> is there a way to make a complete backup of ubuntu so if my system goes down I have a full versions of ubuntu on another HD that I can just plug in and i would be gack in business?
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, I did but he was not home, there was a sign on the door, back in a few gone spamming
<morlaa> the gnomecdplayer also does not work
<jamesio> seveas, any issues with the gui locking up after long periods of non-use?
<morlaa> although, after i added the dma=on to hdparm.conf and rebooted, now the computer freezes totally when i try the gnome/player
<Seveas> jamesio, you meen xscreensaver?
<jamesio> the system used to sit in a closet without monitor/mouse/kb and ran for weeks at a time
<topyli> ok, we just won F1, now it's hockey time :)
<Seveas> morlaa, then disable it again
<thoreauputic> DanglyBits: there are ways - using the `dd` command for instance
<darkaudit> topyli: speak for yourself :p :)
<jamesio> seveas, I just mean the gui using more resources than a prompt-only machine
<Seveas> gui always uses more resources...
<darkaudit> topyli: bastards cancelled the hockey season here :(
<morlaa> seveas / then i would be at the beginning, no ?
<DanglyBits> thoreauputic: tried that but when i plug it back in in wont boot
<LISP> where can i set the ip and so forth?
<LISP> i mean txt
<jamesio> I know that.  what I'm asking is that if you had any experience with the gui running for weeks at a time... if it'll just lock up (like windows does)
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, did you leave some junkmail in his letterbox?
<Seveas> jamesio, don't worry about that under linux :)
<LISP> furthermore, i want to change the mac at bootup
<DanglyBits> thoreauputic: is that something to do with MBR?
<LISP> where do i put the command?
<topyli> darkaudit: world championships man! fin-can is on
<thoreauputic> jamesh: I've had the GUI running for up to seven weeks without issues
<LISP> i know the commands
<jamesio> ok.  the end result is that I want the system to be a samba server and run rsync to back up the files on it
<LISP> just don\t remember the /etc files
<thoreauputic> DanglyBits: probably - I don't really know, never having tried it
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, lots of expired offers
<jamesio> and I'll have to investigate freenx
<thoreauputic> jamesio: sorry that post was meant for you ^^
<Nalioth> jamesio, you may run your box forever (or as long as the power company lets you)
<thoreauputic> DanglyBits: I believe you have to dd the whole drive ( hda as opposed to say hda1) or make a separate copy of the mbr
<Nalioth> jamesio, however, the more wild and crazy you get with your box, ymmv
<jamesio> I plan on installing ubuntu on 4 machines: dell inspiron 8200 [p4m 1.8, 512m, 1600x1200] , compaq presario laptop [cel 700, 512m, 1400x1050] , pseudo-server [cel 2.4, 1 gig, 6x160gig, 7x300 gig, no monitor in the end]  and my desktop [ dual amd 2400, 2 gig, 3 monitors, 1.2ter] 
<jamesio> and possibly the ibook I just inherited
<jamesio> nalioth, that machine is going to be as barebones as possible
<jamesio> stability is my goal
<ompaul> jamesio start with the desktop that way you will irc and web for the issues with the others :)
<jamesio> hehehe... I'm on the ibook right now
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, you should have given him a nice picture postcard from some lovely lawyer from nigeria
<Nalioth> jamesio, then you should be able to run forever (ILM has a linux box that has been in constant use for over 7 years)
<jamesio> just for that reason
<Nalioth> jamesio, i am using my iBook also
<deus> can you connect to two servers at once?
<deus> with irssi?
<topyli> deus: sure. use /connect instead of /server
<joey_> noob here!
<jamesio> funny thing too, I just gave away 6 computers yesterday
<topyli> deus: or was it the other way around? i forget
<jamesio> best one was a celeron 800, but the room was getting too crowded
<son_of_j1> anyone who likes koalas! go to http://savethekoalas.blogspot.com !
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, ohh the office number 419 in building 419 district 419 etc?
<jamesio> ok, here goes on the system install (on the pseudo-server)
<son> anyone who likes koalas! go to http://savethekoalas.blogspot.com
<jamesio> should I leave it at ext3 for the 80 gig boot?
<ompaul> son that is really spam
<topyli> jamesio: ext3 is tried and proven
<Nalioth> jamesio, i wonder where i was in line.. .. .. .. :P
<jamesio> the one thing that blew me away when I was doing tests is that ubuntu found and used my new gigabit network card without issue
<Deffie> hi all, i'am a debian user and i'm getting ubuntu isos for installing in a friend's desktop pc, but he doesnt have a fast internet connection so i was wondering if there are contrib cds with additional stuff
<ompaul> jamesio, boot 100 megs is all you will ever need unless you back up every thing you ever run live and intented to keep non working stuff on the box and ext3 is fine
<Nalioth> jamesio, ubuntu is the most user friendliest (out-of-the-box) distro i've foune
<jamesio> nalioth, I agree
* ompaul notes that did not parse too well
<jamesio> I've been telling everyone about it..... and I've only used it for a week
<jamesio> and that's in vmware
<dv8> hello everybody i'm having the following problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32529  any ideas what to do ?
<LISP> ubuntu is good
<LISP> but
<LISP> it's a bit unstable..
<LISP> i'm using it on a amd64....and everything crashes
<Seveas> ubuntu is stable
<Seveas> run te 32bit version on amd64 and you'll see
<ompaul> LISP, I had it doing office stuff on a 64bit machine at a comp show for a couple of days no issues
<jamesio> I'm with seveas... I won't be running any 64bit code for a year or so.
<LISP> ompaul: i tried to watch a movie in gmpalyer, kaffeine, xine, vlc
<LISP> nothing works right
<ompaul> LISP, except at the end of the second day when it did not recover after I did rm -rf /
<LinasG> I need help with partitions. Parted is buggy :(
<LISP> :D
<jamesio> ompaul, you really wanted to do that, huh?
<ompaul> I did
<gert> nederlanders hier?
<jamesio> haha.  personally, I get a kick out of running killdisk on machines
<Seveas> gert, zeker :)
<Seveas> gert, en in #ubuntu-nl nog meer
<ompaul> show was over and I was wondering if it would be dead before we had to pull the power
<LinasG> my issue with partitions is not simple :(
<gert> leek in ubuntu
<LinasG> check http://pastebin.com/281270
<jamesio> since I work in a medical company, we have to do it... normally I let my guys do it, but I get a kick out of it
<Seveas> rm -rf / is nice to do :)
<LISP> better dd :D
<DanglyBits> anyone have the kxdocker program running on their kubuntu system?
<Deffie> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<Seveas> dd -if /dev/null -of /dev/hda :)
<Seveas> grm
<Seveas> too slow :)
<Deffie> :P
<Seveas> and bad syntax :)
<jamesio> dv8... you should look at the new user install script in the tips forum
<dv8> jamesio: i'll take a look right now
<jamesio> I ran it on my test box and it installed everything needed for me to run dvds, play cds and mp3s
<jamesio> it took about 20 minutes, but it worked perfectly first time
<ompaul> LinasG, is the a first time install or what exactly are you trying to do?
<jamesio> the java download takes 20 minutes....
<jamesio> the rest is fast
<LinasG> I was trying to resize partition
<gert> join ubuntu-nl
<LinasG> not the first time
<LinasG> using Ubuntu since 4.10
* ompaul hands gert a /
<dv8> jamesio: can you give me a direct link please ?
<Seveas> gert, probeer eens /join #ubuntu-nl
<Seveas> gertm dat / streepje maakt veel uit :)
<jamesio> oh geez... hang on.  I'm on my ibook and don't have it set up
<jamesio> hang on
<morpheu> hi everybody
<LinasG> and I can't fix partitions hda6 and hda7
<jordanau> hi
<Seveas> ih
<LinasG> How could I delete them
<morpheu> why the package: kismet. on the ubuntu repositories it's so damn old?
<ompaul> LinasG, I would try to delete them but given what is written in there I would nervious enough to back up everything first
<dv8> jamesio: if you fix this for me i'll buy you a beer :)
<jamesio> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<jamesio> there it is... oh, and I don't drink beer
<jamesio> I'm more of a long-island-tea kind of guy
<LinasG> ompaul, I've tried. No success.
<ompaul> LinasG, 'fdisk /dev/hda' type m for help iirc and have fun
<DanglyBits> anyone have the kxdocker program running on their kubuntu system?
<ompaul> LinasG, you tried what?
<LinasG> tried fdisk cfdisk
<jamesio> linasg, are you in gnome?
<ompaul> LinasG, got your data backed up?
<LinasG> I think I'm ok without backup
<jamesio> if you are, install gparted.  it's an easy partition manager.
<LinasG> I understand the risk
<jamesio> you can highlight just the pieces you want to wipe out and do it
<ompaul> LinasG, understanding is one thing - accepting is another :)
<LinasG> gpart is crashing
<jamesio> um... ok
<LinasG> ok, I can paste the error
<ompaul> LinasG,  the problem is that both hda6 and 7 have the same addresses
<ompaul> LinasG, na just point to the paste bin
<LinasG> ompaul, http://pastebin.com/281279
<LinasG> How could I correct it? as it's allways crashing
<pschulz01> Greetings.. what is the IRC channel for launchpad?
<jamesio> pastebin, that's a new one on me
<ivoks> yeah! i killed spam :)
<ompaul> LinasG, pass it back to the nice parted people
<LinasG> any more sugestions how to correct it?
<ompaul> LinasG, or to the nice ubuntu people
<jamesio> have you tried the livecd?  maybe booting out of the os that it's on could help
<ivoks> correct what?
<LinasG> heh :) greetings from lithuanian Ubuntu community
<dv8> jamesio: you are the man !!! i think the thing i needed was xine-ui
<dv8> jamesio: anyway, thanks a lot
<jamesio> dv8, glad I could help
<jamesio> that script the the $hit
<jamesio> er, is the...
<LinasG> ivoks,  check http://pastebin.com/281270
<ompaul> LinasG, I am thinking that the table on the drive has been written in a fashion that does not make sence to anything that tries to read it
<jamesio> linasg, do you happen to have a second drive?
<ompaul> LinasG, what really puzzles me is that you have hda3 and hda4 there with not data
<LinasG> no. just one 40gb
<ompaul> LinasG, what really puzzles me is that you have hda3 and hda4 there with no data
<dv8> jamesio: i owe a long island tea then :) ... i didn't use the script i just saw what it installs and i figured :) thanks
<ompaul> LinasG, I really think you need to press the big red button on that one to get it working again
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> i have even better one :)
<jamesio> ompaul, that's because 3 and 4 aren't being used because 5 starts at the extended partition set
<jamesio> at least that's how it works in nt
<jamesio> dv8, no prob.  glad I could help.
<ivoks> Partition 1 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):
<jamesio> linasg, I do have a suggestion... but I'm going to get yelled at for it
<ivoks> my partition fdisk can't even read
<ompaul> jamesio, not using a zero sized partition is not a problem it is just a funny way to set up a drive
<ivoks> LinasG how did u get such a partition table?
<jamesio> make a windows boot disk from an xp machine and use it's fdisk to delete those partitions
<ivoks> LinasG i know is't possible on PPC, but on i386?
<LinasG> I'm on i386, HP Pavilion notebook. No FDD...
<ivoks> LinasG u have one primary and one extened partition... ok
<ompaul> LinasG, you have a bug (a) report it and live with it until it is fixed (B) report it and nuke the drive start again (C) something else
<LinasG> :)
<LinasG> I think I'm gona nuke it... damm thing.
<ivoks> LinasG why?
<mirak_> how to know the port a programm is listening on ?
<ivoks> this isn't wrong, guys
<Nalioth> jamesio, have you had success running java on PPC?
<ivoks> this is ok fdisk output
<jamesio> nalioth, haven't tried it yet
<ivoks> and ok partition table
<ompaul> ivoks, look at the partitions hda6/7
<Seveas> mirak_, which program?
<ivoks> ompaul well same as hda3/4
<LinasG> OK, I'm gonna send bug report, but keep trying to fix it
<ivoks> ompaul 0size partitions
<ivoks> he should just erase hda6/7 and hda3/4
<ompaul> ivoks I hav not problem with 3/4
<ompaul> ivoks I have no problem with 3/4
<ompaul> ivoks, my issue is with 6/7
<ivoks> paritions overlap
<ivoks> parted can do that
<ivoks> it's crapy app
<ivoks> but, it's fisable
<ivoks> fixable
<deus> Make install wont WORK!
<jamesio> gotta love the battery kicking off hibernate
<spektr> hmm... turning on dma does not work on my ide disks (HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted). is the hoary kernel compiled without dma-support? (linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7-smp)
<mirak_> Seveas: any
<deus> ive tried to install mplayer and it wont do with both the cvs and source
<ivoks> problem with parted is that it will allow u to do stoopid things
<ompaul> ivoks, You found a bug in GNU Parted.  Please email a bug report to bug-parted@gnu.org containing the version (1.6.20), and the following message: <-- LinasG got that as a message
<jamesio> ok, the server just finished installing a clean ubuntu
<ompaul> ivoks, I have had it blow up on me in the past
<ivoks> ompaul why should i report bug? i don't know how did he did this
<ivoks> ah..
<ivoks> .sorry
<ompaul> ivoks, /.
<ivoks> misunderstood :)
<deus> ,
<deus> c,e
<deus> clear
<deus> dir
<elcu> hello, is there any other way to debug crashes other than the system log?  i've had lock-ups when using vi in gnome-terminal in visual mode and highlighting stuff.  i don't know if i keep pressing the wrong button or something, but it seems to highlight all the text below the cursor and then freezes.  it seems to occur randomly.
<MM1> hi, is there a way to change the primary soundcard to another soundcard ex : 0,1 tp 0,0 and vice versa?
<ivoks> ompaul ./? firefox bug :)
<housetier> deus http://housetier.ath.cx/downloads/mplayerconfigure.sh.txt
<jacquesmerde> dumbass question, how do i find out how big a directory is, like dos used to tell you at the end of 'dir'?
<Seveas> mirak_, try netstat
<thenuke> jacquesmerde: with du
<Seveas> netstat -l (could be -L) is even better (read the manpage to find out why :))
<mirak_> ok
<LinasG> filled bug report.
<thenuke> jacquesmerde: use man du see options what you can use with it
<jacquesmerde> thenuke, cheers. was ahead of you on the man file. not understanding it yet though
<thenuke> jacquesmerde: mostlikely you dont need any options, but -h makes it tell the sizes in human readable format
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> Sorry, links to Bugzilla from Slashdot are disabled.
<jacquesmerde> crikey, 6gig. how long would that take to send wirelessly across a lan via nfs?
<ompaul> ivoks, LinasG  I have had parted blow up on me in really horrible ways, I thought I had lost 3 newish hard drives - (less than one month old) by giving them a nuke with some floppy that clears all data from the machine worked for me
<Nalioth> jacquesmerde, see you tomorrow
<ompaul> ivoks the fact that LinasG's software said 'bug' was news for nerds :)
<jacquesmerde> Nalioth, so hours not days?
<jacquesmerde> we're talking 802.11b here...
<elcu> anyone? there must be an alternative error log or something?
<ivoks> ompaul :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks>  You are not authorized to access bug #292691.
<ivoks> hm
<^thehatsrule^> can try gdb for debugging, as a guess
<ivoks> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=292691
<gazzie> anyone using VLC?
<Nalioth> jacquesmerde, i've sent 2.3g across a b network in about 4 hours
<gazzie> i have a dvd playback issue
<jamesio> gazzie, what's the issue?
<exalted> Uuntu himself installs as default gcc-3.3, i want to upgrade to gcc-4.0, but i think this isn't an upgrade issue, because it isn't considered as an upgrade, but an indipendent install issue. So after installing also gcc-4.0 (which i already did) when i'm trying to remove the "old" gcc-3.3 it tries to remove almost every piece of my system. What can you say about this?
<^thehatsrule^> jacquesmerde, should be faster than Nalioth's, since the standard is 10/100MBps
<gazzie> when i try to play a DVD with menus
<gazzie> VLC just closes
<Nalioth> jacquesmerde, yes you should be very quick, if you are wired
<ivoks> exalted u aren't removing gcc-3
<snugglebunny> I've switched from KDE/Slackware to Gnome/Ubuntu and I'm quite happy apart from one thing. How do you edit the application menu in Gnome. I need to add programs and can't work out where the files for items are stored.
<exalted> ivoks, ?
<gazzie> and when i do dvdsimple, i can only load 1 episode (like on my 24 discs) and i have no sound
* ompaul balks
<jamesio> exalted, it's a dependency issue.  you're removing the system that ubuntu was compiled with...  almost like taking the tires off of your car
<^thehatsrule^> snugglebunny, i believe its .desktop files
<Bill^Gates> hi room
<^thehatsrule^> lol Bill^Gates
<ompaul> we have quality software
<ivoks> exalted try this:
<Bill^Gates> is mark shuttleworth here?
<ivoks> exalted sudo aptitude purge gcc-3.3 gcc-3.4
<ThomasWinwood> Bill to the power of Gates? Ironic.
<exalted> jamesh, so what should i do? recompile the whole system with the new gcc?
<exalted> jamesh, sorry
<exalted> that was for jamesio
<snugglebunny> aha, /usr/share/applications
<exalted> jamesio, that was for you
<ivoks> exalted don't remove libstdc++5-3.3
<Bill^Gates> snugglebunny: yes, the menu shortcuts are in /usr/share/applications for gnome, edit an existing one to create a new one
<exalted> ivoks, what is it anyway?
<snugglebunny> Bill^Gates, Are there any graphical tools available. Slackware may have got me used to text files but I'm suprised there isn't a clean way of doing it
<ompaul> in 1976 on January 21 a bunch of lies where written - see the proof, install ubuntu today
<ivoks> exalted what? libstdc++?
<gazzie> jamesio, any ideas on my problem?
<synd> how come backports is so slow?
<exalted> ivoks, a complete remove of the gcc removes almost the whole system beside.
<jacquesmerde> Nalioth, not wired
<ivoks> exalted no
<ivoks> exalted remove of libstdc++ remove everything
<ivoks> exalted not removal of gcc
<Bill^Gates> snugglebunny: i do this always:  open terminal, su to root, then type gedit /usr/share/applications/application.desktop and then put in the launcher name etc
<Bill^Gates> snugglebunny: that really is the easiest way to do it... i dont know why the gnome guys disabled the possiblity to add/edit menu items
<ThomasWinwood> Why is backports so damn slow right now?
<ivoks> Bill^Gates search menu-editor
<snugglebunny> Oh well. I'll live with it as I'm far too busy to install KDE
<exalted> ivoks, here are the 2 elements i want to remove: "cc-3.3"which removes also "cc" and "gcc-3.3-base" which removes a huge part of the system.
<ivoks> Bill^Gates or smeg
<synd> ThomasWinwood: im asking teh exact same thing
<Deffie> there is any additional sw for ubuntu in iso images ?
<Bill^Gates> snugglebunny: of course you replace application.desktop with whatever application sits in the menu under the submenu you want your new one to be
<kozz> .
<ivoks> exalted don't remove gcc-3.3-base
<ivoks> exalted remove only gcc-3.3
<exalted> ivoks, why?
<Kouros> Hello all! Can someone help me? I am using the Live CD, but cannot get the sound from my RealTek AC97 to work... is this a known problem with the LiveCD and will it all be OK if I install Hoary?
<ivoks> exalted gcc-3.3-base is metapackage
<ivoks> exalted it doesn't contain anything
<ivoks> exalted but it removes libc
<jamesio> sorry I ran off ... wife made me take out the garbage
<topyli> Kouros: hard to say, but they are different systems
<ivoks> exalted and that u don't want to do
<Kouros> topyli - Is it possible to install drivers on the LiveCD?
<exalted> ivoks, i see
<snugglebunny> Final question. Does anyone have a problem with rhythmbox. I have a 70% success rate for it launching. 30% of the time it silently exits without displaying anything.
<exalted> ivoks, so no problems if i remove gcc-3.3?
<Deffie> exalted: a metapackage is a reference to many packages, asking to remove it you ask to remove all the packages that it references
<ivoks> exalted no
<topyli> Kouros: not really
<jamesio> gazzie, I'm fairly new to ubuntu, but I have found that the "new user install script" in the tips forum (it's a stickie at the top) will install everything to make that work
<exalted> Deffie, i know, thx.
<exalted> ivoks, note that he removes also gcc
<jedipottsy306> can someone help me install doom 3?
<Kouros> topyli Silly question, I know
<ivoks> exalted that's ok
<ivoks> exalted where did u get gcc-4.0?
<topyli> Kouros: perhaps you could load modules from the HD if they're correct, and for the correct kernel etc.
<jamesio> ivoks, it's a package in the standard apt list
<ivoks> exalted is it a deb package or what?
<ivoks> jamesio gcc-4.0?!
<jamesio> yeah
<ivoks> jamesio it is in breezy, but hoary...
<Kouros> I wouldn't know where to start, topyli!
<jamesio> I installed it from synaptic the other day
<exalted> ivoks, it's in repo.
<Bill^Gates> how does kubuntu compare to ubuntu?
<ivoks> hm...
<jamesio> unless I somehow turned on another repository I'm not supposed to
<topyli> Kouros: what i do know is that the AC97 is one of the most common chips, so any distro should have support for it
<jedipottsy306> kubuntu is ok, but i think ubuntu is much nicer
<ivoks> exalted give me apt-cache show gcc-4.0
<exalted> ivoks, let me tell you exact.... ok. a sec.
<Bill^Gates> gnome looks horrible with its two toolbars at the top and bottom of the screen
<sSeEbBiItTaA> hi !!!
<exalted> ivoks, it's in universe/devel
<topyli> Kouros: install ubuntu, and if the chip doesn't work, buy a $15 sound blaster 128 or something :)
<ivoks> exalted only the filename
<jedipottsy306> ne1 know what theme this is? http://www.jesusfranco.3qhost.com/images/Screenshot.png
<jamesio> yeah, just did a search in synaptic.  gcc-4.0 is a standard package
<sSeEbBiItTaA>  alguen conoce algun program p2p ??????????????'''
<sSeEbBiItTaA>  alguen conoce algun program p2p ??????????????'''
<Seveas> sSeEbBiItTaA, english please...
<ivoks> exalted give me apt-cache show gcc-4.0 | grep Filename
<Kouros> topyli: Actually, that was my next question. I might as well do that (I can space 25) but I presume the SB will also be OK on the LiveCD?
<Deffie> Bill^Gates they are not walled
<Seveas> ivoks, it's in universe
<exalted> ivoks, Filename: pool/universe/g/gcc-4.0/gcc-4.0_4.0-0pre6ubuntu7_i386.deb
<Seveas> Filename: pool/universe/g/gcc-4.0/gcc-4.0_4.0-0pre6ubuntu7_i386.deb
<Kouros> *spare
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> i have
<jamesio> yeah, what he said
<topyli> Kouros: most certainly a real sb will work on any system
<ivoks> Filename: pool/main/g/gcc-4.0/gcc-4.0_4.0.0-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<jedipottsy306> does no 1 know what theme this is? http://www.jesusfranco.3qhost.com/images/Screenshot.png
<ivoks> so, in main :)
<ivoks> but that's breezy
<Kouros> In which case, I'll pop out to the shops now! Thanks for the advice topyli, it's muchly appreciated!
<sSeEbBiItTaA> somebody knows something programs p2p
<exalted> ivoks, that's hoary
<Kouros> topyli: In which case, I'll pop out to the shops now! Thanks for the advice topyli, it's muchly appreciated!
<ivoks> exalted i woulnd suggest using that gcc-4.0 from universe
<exalted> i mean this
<topyli> Kouros: good sb hunting!
<ivoks> wouldn't
<Kouros> Ta muchly
<exalted> ivoks, while whole breezy unstable? :)
<ivoks> exalted no, but that package isn't packaged well
<ivoks> exalted it should provided gcc
<ivoks> exalted but it doesn't
<exalted> ivoks, hmm
<Legolas> hello, anyone know how to run a jar as a java application rather than a compressed file?  I know in windows yo ujust run it with the java client, but I can't figure it out in ubuntu.  Trying to use OurTunes.
<ompaul> jedipottsy306, no but is it on a ubuntu box :-) or at least that is what the apt-get stuff is saying#
<ivoks> exalted if you want to use it
<ivoks> exalted use it, but install gcc-3.3
* ompaul heads off to read a bit
<ivoks> exalted and then just change link on `which gcc`
<exalted> ivoks, are you kidding with me? :) i've already removed gcc-3.3 =)
<ivoks> exalted :) ok then
<ivoks> exalted then leave it as is
<jedipottsy306> ompaulAFK, ok, whats that mean?
<netmonk> what is the easyest way to make a deb file in Ubuntu?
<Legolas> so, noone knows how to use a jar file as an application?
<joey_> what is involved in  moving from kernel k8(64) to 32 bit ubuntu?
<ivoks> netmonk for private use?
<jamesio> exalted... you sound like a friend of mine: when he got a windows98 box a long time ago, he deleted dll files because he said "they were taking up too much space on my hd" and wondered why the system was dead
<exalted> ivoks, mainly my problem is with anjuta software
<exalted> jamesh, have nothing to do.
<jamesio> exalted, are you saying you're bored?
<ivoks> :)
<snugglebunny> netmonk, java -jar file.jar
<exalted> jamesh, trying to find a way to solve my problem on anjuta
<joey_> 64bit>32 bit, difficult move?
<ivoks> netmonk you can use checkinstall, but those packages are bad, don't have dependencies
<jedipottsy306> dont use AMD64 ubuntu - nothing works, i rebooted with 32bit and everything works a charm
<joey_> how easy was it?
<netmonk> ivoks, snugglebunny for provate use .tar.gz package
<pla> hello everybody
<joey_> do I simply install 32 bit kernel and that's it?
<jamesio> anjuta looks pretty cool
<jamesio> had to look it up...
<exalted> jamesio, that was for you
<jedipottsy306> just put the disc in, make sure BIOS boots from disc - and like b4, just install over the old
<exalted> jamesh, sorry about that again
<Legolas> thankee snugglebunny
<ivoks> if anjuta is cool, try eclipse :)
<pla> please don't use breezy yet
<pla> it's unusable
<joey_> so it's an upgrade, then, from iso?
<jamesio> are you trying to use gcc4 or is it a requirement of anjuta?
<jamesio> "
<ivoks> pla ?
<exalted> jamesh, nope
<pla> yeah
<jedipottsy306> can someone tell me how to use a resolution above 1024x768?
<exalted> jedipottsy306, it depends...
<ivoks> pla we know it's unstable :)
<jedipottsy306> 1280x1024
<exalted> jedipottsy306, does your monitor support it?
<joey_> have you done it?
<jedipottsy306> yeah i use 1280x1024 in windows
<snugglebunny> jedipottsy306, if your card supports it edit /etx/X11/xorg.conf add add 1280x1042 as a mode for the colour depth you use
<pla> but unstable don't mean unusable ;)
<jedipottsy306> 1280x1024 is max
<exalted> snugglebunny, ++
<jedipottsy306> what command to edit the conf?
<snugglebunny> s/add add/and add/
<snugglebunny> sudo gedit /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<snugglebunny>  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pla> i've tried to install a 2.6.11 kernel on my hoary it it has been a nightmare
<ivoks> hm...
<jedipottsy306> its blank, is that right?
<exalted> jedipottsy306, nope
<ivoks> there is a lot USN on bugtraq :(
<snugglebunny> shouldn't be balnk
<ivoks> pla 2.6.11 is crap
<jedipottsy306> theres nothing in the xorg.conf
<snugglebunny> xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<exalted> jedipottsy306, "ocate xorg.conf"
<exalted> jedipottsy306, "lcate xorg.conf"
<exalted> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<exalted> "locate xorg.conf"
<snugglebunny> jedipottsy306, my first command was wrong. use the second command
<joey_> hehe
<snugglebunny> or "slocate xorg.conf"
<jedipottsy306> lcate xorg.conf#
<jedipottsy306> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jedipottsy306> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg.config
<jedipottsy306> /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<jedipottsy306> /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.roster
<jedipottsy306> /usr/share/xresprobe/xorg.conf
<jedipottsy306> /usr/X11R6/man/man5/xorg.conf.5x.gz
<exalted> jedipottsy306, the first line
<ivoks> don't paste it
<ivoks> man
<snugglebunny> first line is the one you want
<snugglebunny> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jedipottsy306> ahh i got it, with stuff in it
<exalted> jedipottsy306, that's him :)
<snugglebunny> now edit the Modes line to add your mode
<snugglebunny> Modes		"1600x1200" "1024x768"
<jedipottsy306> whats the other resolution - the one between 1024x768 and 1280x1024?
<snugglebunny> 11something
<snugglebunny> the one that never looks right
<exalted> i get "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp"fails sanity check". what can you say about that?
<Seveas> 1280x960
<Seveas> 1152x768
<jedipottsy306> the 1100 one
<pla> pourquoi tout le monde parle anglais?
<Seveas> exalted, apt-get install build-essential
<exalted> Seveas, hmm
<Seveas> pla, because this is an english channel
<pla> ya pas un franais ici?
<Seveas> pla, #ubuntu-fr is french...
<Crapounet> pla #ubuntu-fr
<jedipottsy306> ok, do i have to do nething now, or just restart?
<pla> OK thanks
<jamesio> any good recommendations on tools to set up raid on a system in gnome?
<snugglebunny> jedipottsy306, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<netmonk> if i use a program for mail that i installed manualy, how do i set the rest of the programs to "know" it, so when i click on an email address it opens my program?
<pla> it was just a joke
<exalted> Seveas, i'm going to do it, but he says this package is for debian package making :)
<elcu> netmonk: system->prefs -> preferred apps
<Seveas> build-essential will install gcc, g++, make etc
<Seveas> thngs you need to compile stuff
<a_monkey> you know, the "X MultiMedia System" isn't a very worthy name for that app... it doesn't handle multimedia in any other way than play back audio...
<exalted> Seveas, hope it works...
<netmonk> thank you elcu
<Seveas> a_monkey, and display graphics...
<a_monkey> Seveas: it does?
<a_monkey> Seveas: didn't know
<Seveas> a_monkey, well, otherwise you wouldn't have a gui...
<a_monkey> uh, well, that doesn't count
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> disable X then and you'll see how much it counts...
<a_monkey> playing back different video types would count
<exalted> Seveas, thx so much!
<SantaOne> hi
<Seveas> a_monkey, not really
<Seveas> a_monkey, X doesn;t play back audio files too
<SantaOne> Does ubuntu have something like apt-get? (debian)
<exalted> SantaOne, sure
<SantaOne> exalted: whats the name of it?
<exalted> SantaOne, apt himself
<Seveas> SantaOne, apt-get, aptitude, dselect, synaptic :)
<SantaOne> exalted: wow cool
<SantaOne> does it use the same packages as debian?
<Seveas> no
<exalted> SantaOne, yes-no :)
<SantaOne> ?
<exalted> Seveas, you shouldn't use'em
<SantaOne> are the dependences solved the same great way?
<Seveas> all packages are rebuilt by the ubuntu servers and lots of packages have been changed (read: fixed so they work and are integrated)
<exalted> SantaOne, everysystem has its internals, it's always better use his packages.
<exalted> SantaOne, yeah.
<SantaOne> ok and last question:
<exalted> SantaOne, yes ubuntu means humanity :)
<Zen> yo all
<SantaOne> I wanted to use an easier distro than debian.  For example I want that everything works,  my USB 2.0 stick,  my digital-camera should work with my PC and all the other stuff likew automatical detection of my graphic card and so on
<exalted> :D
<SantaOne> can ubuntu help me with this stuff?
<Seveas> SantaOne, it all works :)
<exalted> SantaOne, no one can tell you with this info.
<SantaOne> exalted: why?
<exalted> probably yes, but who knows?!
<Amaranth> SantaOne: If you have an ATI Radeon 9250 or lower your graphics are setup automatically, otherwise I think you have to install the package for the nvidia or ati drivers.
<Zen> i have a webcam.. and i want to be able to have a vidio conversation with someone on a windows pc..  Also, i dont even know if its working on this pc, anything i can do to test it?
<Amaranth> Dunno if they get installed automatically, never tried it.
<SantaOne> Amaranth: I have a savage
<exalted> it doesn't recognize every single peripheral on earth, that's for sure.
<Amaranth> wtf is that?
<SantaOne> a graphic card
<bpuccio> SantaOne: yes, for the most part ubuntu does this, though there might be some problems along the way, however, I have found that I can get newer software then woody without having to deal with the constant instability of sid all wrapped up in a package designed to "Just Work"
<Zen> any body got an idea on how to do it?
<SantaOne> hum ok
<Zen> the main thing is knowing if it works
<SantaOne> is it better than kanotix?
<bpuccio> Zen: try gnomemeeting out, see if you can see yourself in there
<jedipottsy306> help
<SantaOne> I tried out kanotix.  well it works but there are always many errors
<exalted> SantaOne, might have problems even with installer also, but it's 10 times better than debian installation experience.
<jedipottsy306> i rebooted computer for this resolution thing to take effect
<jedipottsy306> and the screen is squished up with black borders down the edge
<jedipottsy306> and when i go to change resolution i get this
<jedipottsy306> The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available
<{DT}> howdy
<Zen> bpuccio: Ok..
<SantaOne> hum ok
<elcu> jedipottsy306: running the fglrx driver?
<jedipottsy306> yeah, i did the fglrx driver thign
<dantheman> what command do i use to run a traceroute?
<alejandro> hi
<Seveas> dantheman, tracepath
<Seveas> or mtr
<dantheman> thanks
<Seveas> (you might have to install these with apt-get)
<elcu> IIRC, once you're using fglrx, like it says:  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available
<alejandro> hmm, someone can provide a mirror? I'm using apt-setup and every mirror I select, I can't access.
<jordanau> on my laptop ubuntu install, if i use any resolution other that like 1400x1600 or whatever it it, the size of the screen reduces. Ubuntu even boots with the visible part of the screen being about 5x5 inches! Anyone know what is wrong?
<alejandro> so currently I can't update the sources or install any package.
<bpuccio> alejandro, I have an i386 binary only mirror if you'd like
<jedipottsy306> how do i fix the problem?
<exalted> alejandro, can you access to the internet? are you on that machine for now?
<alejandro> exalted: yes, it's in the same network. :-)
<linitrofe> hi
<dantheman> is there a better interface for reading man pages than the terminal?
<linitrofe> google?
<Juhaz> yelp (the gnome help browser) supports man pages
<jedipottsy306> so i have to use synaptic and install new drivers?
<dantheman> alright, thanks
<exalted> alejandro, i mean can you ping somewhere from that machine?
<housetier> dantheman I dont know about "better" but you can use dwww to read the man pages in your favorite web browser, that would be another way
<exalted> dantheman, there are man sites
<linitrofe> about the channel topic... breezy isn't usable yet?
<alejandro> exalted: yes, I can ping to another hosts.
<housetier> better is someone subjective
<jedipottsy306> elcu, hey, so what do i have to do? uninstall the fglrx drivers?
<exalted> alejandro, sorry then, my idea not valid :)
<ztonzy> anyone know what to do with gnome-bluetooth-manager freezes at 5% trying to find the device ?
<jedipottsy306> elcu, and use the xorg-driver-fglrx that are in the synaptic pm ?
<elcu> jedipottsy306: what installation/res. fix instructions did you follow?
<bpuccio> linitrofe: probably to keep people from upgrading to it and having something break, it would create a lot of support
<jedipottsy306> i followed this guide : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<jedipottsy306> and then added 1280x1024 resolution to the file
<linitrofe> thanxs
* brdweb is away: Away at the moment
<linitrofe> can i help with the fglrx ?
<{DT}> hey
<bpuccio> linitrofe: whether at this very second or not it is stable, I don't know, but what may work today may not work tomorrow and vice versa... personally, I'll wait a bit before trying it out, i don't have the time right now to deal with something possibly breaking
<elcu> jedipottsy306: do you have your monitor rates in the xorg.conf file?
<{DT}> I've got a SiS7041 soundcard in my laptop, and it seems to detect it, but when I try to play sound it's not giving me any output
<exalted> bye
<jedipottsy306> elcu, in the synaptic package manager i get this fglrx-6-8-0 "installed version" 8.12.10-2 latest version (same)
<snugglebunny> jedipottsy306, You need the refresh settings for your monitor
<rhys-hynaws> hey does anyone use BMP and Audioscrobbler?
<snugglebunny> Section "Monitor"
<snugglebunny> 	Identifier	"CS990DC"
<snugglebunny> 	Option		"DPMS"
<snugglebunny> 	HorizSync	30-96
<snugglebunny> 	VertRefresh	50-160
<snugglebunny> EndSection
<flodine> guys its it ok to use backports sites
<Amaranth> {DT}: Is the volume turned up in the volume controls? :)
<linitrofe> dt, using alsa? try to unmute the master and wave channel?
<snugglebunny> Soryr about the floodbut it seemed easiesty
<Amaranth> flodine: No it isn't.
<jedipottsy306> how?
<fibonacci_nazi> Hey. WHY DON'T YOU PEOPLE QUIT LEACHING OFF OF FUCKING DEBIAN AND TRY AND HELP, DAMNIT!
<snugglebunny> jedipottsy306, edit xorg.conf again and add the lines horizsync and vertrefresh to the monitor section
<linitrofe> dt, the best way to track it is to install gnome-alsamixer
<Amaranth> fibonacci_nazi: ...
<{DT}> linitrofe, : I've turned all the stuff all the way up in alsa, and unmuted it, and still nothing
<snugglebunny> you need to know the values for your monitor though
<jedipottsy306> Depth		24
<jedipottsy306> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<jedipottsy306> 	EndSubSection
<jedipottsy306> EndSection
<rhys-hynaws> fibonacci_nazi, Du bist ein schwul.
<fibonacci_nazi> that is all
<snugglebunny> jedipottsy306, in the monitor section not the mode section
<Amaranth> fibonacci_nazi: I'd say because when I asked for help when I used Debian I got people like you.
<snugglebunny> jedipottsy306, look for the bit that looks like the section I posted
<jedipottsy306> o did i do in the wrong section
<rhys-hynaws> hey does anyone use BMP and Audioscrobbler?
<snugglebunny> it starts Section "Monitor"
<linitrofe> mmm
<jedipottsy306> how do i edit it? it wont let me edit
<snugglebunny> you need to sudo gedit
<snugglebunny> otherwise you won't have permission
<jedipottsy306> ok thnx
<snugglebunny> when editing config files you generally need to use sudi
<snugglebunny> *sudo
<flodine> are backport sites unstable sites
<Stalker`> hello. the packages i see in add/remove programs -> advanced are everything i can get as binary? if i want something else i have to compile it from source?
<linitrofe> {DT}: what are you using to test it? xmms, aplay?
<Amaranth> flodine: You will probably have problems upgrading to breezy if you use hoary backports.
<elcu> Stalker`: no.  you can use synaptic or apt-get to install packages.  see ubuntuguide.org
<jedipottsy306> is there any difference between sudo and root terminal?
<linitrofe> i'm using breezy. at the moment nothing breaks up. works fine
<flodine> is breezy a new site for upgrading
<snugglebunny> jedit sudo is slightly safer
<snugglebunny> but I prefer to use root terminal as it's more slack like
<Amaranth> flodine: No, breezy will be the next version of Ubuntu.
<elcu> Stalker`: IIRC, those apps are just some recommendations, there's shitloads out there
<Amaranth> flodine: You can use it know, but there be dragons.
<linitrofe> dragons?
<snugglebunny> jedipottsy306, root terminal gives you more opportunity for total destruction. Sudo makes you type an extra 4 characters
<{DT}> linitrofe, : I was using the ubuntu hardware compatability thing
<Amaranth> linitrofe: Things break on a daily basis.
<flodine> where is it
<{DT}> and I just tossed a CD in incase that turned out to be the problem
<thully> I want to have fairly up-to-date software (as in - I'd like things a couple weeks after they are released upstream) but I don't like waiting 6 months or risking breakage.  What's my best option here?
<djm62> linitrofe: they're adding functionality, not avoiding breakage
<{DT}> and nutthing
<Amaranth> flodine: Things break on a daily basis. It's still in development.
<{DT}> now, for something that really flipped my wig, if I turn the mic on, and can get feedback through that
<Hannes_> thully: UBP
<linitrofe> i'm only giving my experience about breezy
<hac> What is the best Bittorent client?i use Azureus but its a memory hog...
<jedipottsy306> lol
<djm62> thully: can you wait 3 months? you're not missing out on any real functionality (apart from mono/beagle)
<linitrofe> i'm a HW developer, i need some stuff of breezy
<jedipottsy306> ok how do i find the rates for my monitor - its a shite crt, from like 1995
<thully> Mostly, I want new software with bug fixes over the old stuff in Hoary...
<elcu> jedipottsy306: brand?
<Amaranth> thully: Did PyMusique ever make it?
<djm62> thully: the last month of breezy will probably be a smooth ride (certainly compared to the first fortnight, for instance)
<thully> Amaranth: in backports, or in breezy?
<Amaranth> thully: backports
<Amaranth> thully: It won't get into breezy.
<jedipottsy306> NEC CI A727
<necorium> i've installed all the deb files for isdn connection (ubuntu hoary) and i wanted to know if anyone could tell me about the editing
<linitrofe> {DT}: what's that? the best way i have to test alsa it's looking a WAV file and play it with aplay. if it hangs it's a HW problem, if not...
<snugglebunny> jedipottsy306, try google. Or find refresh rates for similar spec and size monitors on google
<djm62> for that matter, the "old stuff" in hoary is, what, a month old?
<flodine> can i try breezy now
<snugglebunny> jedipottsy306, I'm one of the strange people who keep onitir manuals so I just looked in that
<thully> It didn't make it today - they didn't have the dependencies built
<linitrofe> linitrofe: test
<FireCat> Does anyone know if there is a way to have gnome dialogs center on something other than the center of the screen?
<{DT}> thanks
<Amaranth> flodine: Do you care if your machine stops working and is unbootable causing you to have to reinstall?
<{DT}> I'll give that a shot
<rhys-hynaws> fibonacci_nazi, Du bist ein schwul.
<djm62> flodine: you can try breezy anytime...but it's on your own head.  enjoy!
<rhys-hynaws> oops
<flodine> lol
<Amaranth> FireCat: The application developer needed to make the dialog center-on-parent.
<thully> It seems like it could make it into breezy - would definitely have to be multiverse, though (where they have LAME and Mplayer now)
<djm62> WTF do people have about those minor version numbers anyway?  is it a proxy for suitability to mate?
* Hannes_ uses breezy
<Amaranth> FireCat: Nothing you can do but file a bug unless you want to dig in source and recompile things.
<flodine> is anyone running breezy now
<Hannes_> flodine: me
<Amaranth> flodine: I am.
<var> flodine: me
<linitrofe> me
* djm62 writes a thesis on "browser updates as a secondary sexual characteristic"
<flodine> dang
<FireCat> Amaranth: Thanks for the suggestions
<rhys-hynaws> oops
<thully> No - I'm not so much concerned about "latest and greatest", but bug fixes in minor applications
<flodine> so yall system dont restart
<rhys-hynaws> hey does anyone use BMP and Audioscrobbler?
<elcu> jedipottsy306: NEC CI A727 Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 120 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 70 kHz
<hussam> how do I rip a dvd to divx?
<thully> netapplet for instance is far less buggier now than the Hoary version is..
<Amaranth> flodine: No, but it could. breezy is rough right now.
<linitrofe> hussam, there's many aplications, use synaptic to find it
<flodine> is it in backports
<Stalker`> elcu, can i make synaptic show all the available packages?
<snugglebunny> HorizSync 30-70
<snugglebunny>  VertRefresh 50-120
<snugglebunny> jedipottsy306, those lines should work for you
<snugglebunny> you just need to add them to the monitor section
<jedipottsy306> ok thnx
<snugglebunny> and thanks to elcu
<jedipottsy306> what command to force the xorg.conf
<djm62> thully: there's a good chance it will take more effort to keep breezy running smoothly that it will to ignore the odd bug in hoary, IMO
<jedipottsy306> or do i just reboot?
<elcu> Stalker`: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<snugglebunny> ctr + alt + backspace
<snugglebunny> restarts the x server
<elcu> Stalker`: do that first so you can get the latest list of available packages.
<linitrofe> jedi, control-alt-delete
<elcu> Stalker`: i assume you're using hoary
<linitrofe> (restart's the X server)
<snugglebunny> eh?
<djm62> backspace, not delete, I think
<jedipottsy306> ok
<linitrofe> sorry
<snugglebunny> it is backspace
<linitrofe> backspace
<snugglebunny> del takes you to runlevel 6
<linitrofe> ???
<snugglebunny> the runlevel of excitement
<linitrofe> runlevel 6?
<linitrofe> no way
<snugglebunny> reboot
<linitrofe> hahaha
<Amaranth> flodine: I'd say if you don't know what pinning is and/or don't even know how to get breezy you really shouldn't be using it. No offense, but it's just not for end users.
<linitrofe> damn it, i didn't know it
<linitrofe> i'm a better man now
<Amaranth> linitrofe: In a console ctrl-alt-del reboots.
<Mestapheles> hi
<Stalker`> elcu, yes, 10x
<Amaranth> linitrofe: In X it does nothing because X catches it.
<linitrofe> ouuu :(
<snugglebunny> not in all distros
<thully> However, being able to roam wireless access points easily is a fairly basic function (and hard to ignore)...
<linitrofe> amarnth: txs
<hussam> linitrofe: k3b will rip but it requires transcode which is not available in synaptic
<Mestapheles> I just tan fsck for the first time,  fsck report clean on 2nd time I ran it.  I didn't mount anything so can I just pass reboot with umounting anything?
<gazzie> totem could not start up: resource busy or not available
<gazzie> ^^ help
<gazzie> :P
<netmonk> i don't seem to be able to run executable files on my warty on ppc. any ideas?
<djm62> There should be an unstable click-through agreement: "I acknowledge that this software may destroy my data, my computer, and my life, and take full responsibility" like NON-WARRANTY++
<linitrofe> hussam: now, i see other program, that rip's the dvd to divx and keep it oin your HD
<Amaranth> netmonk: What executable files?
<linitrofe> let me search
<jedipottsy306> YAY
<jedipottsy306> it worked
<Amaranth> netmonk: Are you sure they're for linux? Are you sure they're for ppc?
<jedipottsy306> glorious 1156x768 :D
<Amaranth> that's what i run
<gazzie> if i close xmms, totem doesn't give that error, but it doesn't load either
<Amaranth> i used to run higher but i dropped my monitor when i was moving so i'm stuck with an old one
<netmonk> Amaranth, for example the new firefox-1.0+
<Amaranth> netmonk: What's the error?
<jedipottsy306> no just to get my doom 3 to work
<netmonk> Amaranth, it just does nothing
<hussam> linitrofe: like what? I can't find one without dependency problems
<thully> I thought backports were improved for Hoary? The back ports actually have ~5.04 in their name, so you can tell it's a backport.
<linitrofe> hussam: try "dvd rip" in synaptic, under description and name
<paulproteus> netmonk: Did you just download a random executable from the Web?
<ompaulAFK> djm62, and some will click it anyway
<Amaranth> linitrofe: dvdrip is a perl-gtk frontend to transcode...
<jedipottsy306> ne1 know how to get doom 3on ubuntu?
<paulproteus> netmonk: Because most Linux executables on the web are compiled for the Intel series of processors.  (I'm running Ubuntu on my iBook G4.)
<djm62> ompaulAFK: if they don't read it...it's conclusively their fault
<Amaranth> hmm
<snugglebunny> jedipottsy306, run glxgears first from a terminal and see what frame rate you get. Just to confirm the 3d accel is working
<Amaranth> Does Mozilla.org even make ppc linux nightly builds?
<rhys-hynaws> hey does anyone use BMP and Audioscrobbler?
<Amaranth> I don't think they do.
<joh> hello, when starting X (with startx) the screen blinks and X just exits. There are *no* error messages in Xorg.0.log. startx says "Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining. The same thing happens if I try to start gdm.
<snugglebunny> I'd hate for you to spend hours getting it working for nothing
<netmonk> paulproteus, i guess it's my fault - the name of the file is firefox-1.0+.en-US.linux-i686 - obviosly not for ppc
<ThomasWinwood> I'm using the StarterBar desklet, and notice when I load Firefox it for some reason loads the homepage of the University of Minnesota. Why?
<FireCat> Amaranth: The problem is that centering only works for an odd number of monitors
<jedipottsy306> 1499 frames in 5.0 seconds = 299.800 FPS
<elcu> jedipottsy306: a better option would be to do glxinfo and seeing if direct rendering is enabled
<jedipottsy306> tht working?
<Choubaka> no. :p
<Amaranth> FireCat: ?
<linitrofe> hussam: still searching
<Amaranth> FireCat: Oh, center on screen puts half on one monitor and half on the other?
<FireCat> Yes
<jedipottsy306> says direct rendering is not working
<Amaranth> FireCat: Let's see those bug reports then. :)
<snugglebunny> elcu, I've never been convinced about glxinfo being a handy tool for a quick check. It dumps out a lot of text to wade through. glxgears just shows it instantly
<Amaranth> FireCat: For every application that has a dialog that does that file a bug report.
<paulproteus> netmonk: Ah, okay.
<elcu> snugglebunny: to each his own, i guess
<elcu> :)
<snugglebunny> elcu, I tend to use lazy ways
<jedipottsy306> ok, so i get 299fps but direct rendering is "off"
<elcu> jedipottsy306: did you do this: echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<jedipottsy306> direct rendering: No
<paulproteus> netmonk: Ubuntu provides newer versions of Firefox for Hoary; I suggest you use them.
<elcu> and Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "ati" to "fglrx"
<elcu> reference: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<snugglebunny> jedipottsy306, if you have an ATI card I can't help. I use Nvidia and I can only hold one card in my mind at a time.
<hussam> linitrofe: there's drip. I'll try that
<linitrofe> hussam: i'm installing it
<cusco> hi... I installed apache web server... now what is it that I need to install to execute php files
<cusco> please?
<jedipottsy306> it comes back with "fglrx"
<elcu> jedipottsy306: did you do that step before?
<elcu> iirc, it loads the kernel module for fglrx
<andi_> does anyone know how i can bring nautilus to always start with --browser option?
<jedipottsy306> i just followed the guide on ubuntu forums
<netmonk> paulproteus, i just tried this new version on my toshiba and it's visbly faster in many ways
<elcu> jedipottsy306: Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "ati" to "fglrx if you haven't yet
<jedipottsy306> yeah i did that
<jedipottsy306> and added 2 more lines underneath
<paulproteus> netmonk: Which new version of what?  Of Ubuntu?  Or of Firefox?
<paulproteus> cusco: Apache or Apache2?
<elcu> jedipottsy306: OK, try rebooting now you've loaded the fglrx module.
<jedipottsy306> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<jedipottsy306> ctrl+alt+backspace do?
<dash> heh, why does the topic say please don't use breezy yet? =)
<paulproteus> cusco: Hint: Search for php4 using Synaptic and get everything related to your version of Apache.
<elcu> jedipottsy306: not sure.
<netmonk> paulproteus, firefox-1.0+
<jedipottsy306> ill do crtl+alt+backspace
<ompaul> paulproteus, so is that the BMW or harley davidson answer?
<paulproteus> ompaul: Huh?
<netmonk> paulproteus, http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
<cusco> paulproteus: I installed apache and then apache2
<dash> anyhow. does anyone know where i'd put stuff to get hald or gnome-volume-manager to run a program when I insert a particular USB key?
<rhys-hynaws> hey does anyone use BMP and Audioscrobbler?
<ThomasWinwood> I'm using the StarterBar desklet, and notice when I load Firefox it for some reason loads the homepage of the University of Minnesota. I don't have that set as my homepage, and there's nothing in the launcher to indicate loading that page. Why is it loading it?
<paulproteus> netmonk: Cool.
<ompaul> paulproteus, the proteus is not from Zen and the art of Motor Cycle matainence?
<cusco> paulproteus: then I installed: libapache2-mod-php4
<dash> heh
<paulproteus> ompaul: No, it's from Kurt Vonnegut's _Player Piano_.
<ompaul> ahh
<paulproteus> cusco: Okay, great.  Make sure you remove Apache; don't try keeping both Apache and Apache2 installed, it'll just get weird fast.
<cusco> oh
<djm62> dash: is it an option to have the program on the USB key and select auto-run on System->Preferences->Removable Media ?
<elcu> ThomasWinwood: what's the command in the launcher?
<ThomasWinwood> elcu: firefox %u
<gazzie> does anyone here use VLC for DVD playback?
<djm62> dash: this program could be a small script to run a large program, for instance
<dash> djm62: yeah, maybe, but I only want it to happen for one particular USB key, not just any random one that gets stuck in :)
<elcu> try removing the %u maybe?
<dash> djm62: so I want to have a program that will examine the contents or serial number or whatever and do some stuff
<ThomasWinwood> That worked, but the same command on the panel loads regular Firefox.
<ThomasWinwood> Weird.
* elcu shrugs
<djm62> dash: tricksier...are you worried about random USB keys being inserted?
<dash> djm62: I imagine there's a way to hook into those kinds of notification, i just don't know where :)
* brdweb|AFK is back.
<dash> djm62: somewhat
<ivoks> it has
<djm62> I never cease to be amazed at the demands people put on software... :-/
<jedipottsy306> ok i get 380fps now
<dash> djm62: why? software exists to do what we want
<elcu> jedipottsy306: does glxinfo say you have dr enabled?
<dash> djm62: when it doesn't do what we want, we write more :)
<djm62> dash: no criticism intended...I just keep getting things that I'd never think of
<brdweb> dash: heh
<jedipottsy306> direct rendering: No
<jedipottsy306> :@
<elcu> jedipottsy306: reboot
<dash> djm62: well, here's why i want to do that
<jedipottsy306> yeah i rebooted
<jedipottsy306> i didnt crtl+alt+backspace
<cusco> paulproteus: I removed apache2 running apache only. I removed libapache2-mod-php4 and installed libapache-mod-php4
<dash> djm62: I want to put my GPG private key and ssh keys on USB flash drive
<elcu> jedipottsy306: join #flood and i'll take a look at your xorg file
<cusco> I restarted apache
<djm62> very sensible
<Mestapheles> does anyone know how to run fsck?
<cusco> now.. whats missing?
<dash> djm62: well. on an encrypted loopback fs on a USB flash drive :)
<djm62> and you want to ssh-agent and similar when you insert it
<bzbb> when I try to use wine, I get /usr/lib/wine/wine.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dash> djm62: yeah, and mounting the loopback fs, etc
<bzbb> anyone have any ideas?
<djm62> first iteration, put the script on the key and auto-run? (don't you need root privs to mount loopback?)
<{DT}> okay, when I run aplay it doesn't seem to do anything either
<dash> djm62: meh
<dash> djm62: i'd just as soon do it by hand as do that
<jedipottsy306> should i remove the flgrx drivers?
<dash> djm62: anyway it looks like i can put something in /etc/hotplug.d/
<elcu> jedipottsy306: what does fglrxinfo output/
<Gabriel> I get segfault when trying to run xsane with hoary PPC
<jedipottsy306> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<jedipottsy306> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<jedipottsy306> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<jedipottsy306> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<elcu> ah-hah.  you're still using the default mesa ones.  i don't think you installed the drivers properly or something.
<Kazuhiro> any know how to make skippy run when the pc is booted? I add it some where in init.d dont i?
<djm62> dash: http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux/2002-December/005679.html
<elcu> jedipottsy306: yes, uninstall the one. personally, i'd follow this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<elcu> *uninstall the old one
<jedipottsy306> ok
<elcu> jedipottsy306: back up xorg.conf for future reference.
<elcu> jedipottsy306: at least you've got a working system.
<dash> djm62: Hmm, pam_ssh. Interesting.
<flodine> why do backports seem to have newer packages and they tell you not to use backports
<jedipottsy306> also does ne1 know how i can copy files from my other computer? (its windows) - when i go to shared documents and copy - says i dont have acces - but i can view them
<Desolate> hello
<dash> flodine: because if you use backports, you won't be able to easily upgrade to the next release
<elcu> jedipottsy306: windows (ntfs) is read-only.
<Desolate> I'm having some problems configuring my new ubuntu system for wireless networking
<elcu> jedipottsy306: are you trying to copy from windows, or to windows?
<dash> they're basically for people who have no plans to change versions
<jedipottsy306> o
<gazzie> how can i change it so when i double click an mp3 file it will open it in XMMS instead of totem?
<jedipottsy306> from windows to ubuntu
<djm62> gazzie: properties
<elcu> jedipottsy306: and you have it mounted properly?
<gazzie> of?
<djm62> gazzie: right-click to change the properties
<gazzie> :)
<jedipottsy306> yeah
<gazzie> any mp3?
<dabaSlon> yes on any
<gazzie> thanks
<dabaSlon> yup
<jedipottsy306> the files r on my laptop (acer)
<gazzie> when i try to do the same for VLC with movie files it won't add vlc to the app database
<gazzie> :|
<dabaSlon> which is windows?
<larsrohdin> is it possible to change the fileformat of a disk from ext3 to fat32 without loosing the data on the disc?
<dabaSlon> so, in open with, theere is no VLC?
<elcu> jedipottsy306: ah, sorry, i didn't read your post, thought you were talking about a dual boot system
<gazzie> yeah dabaslon
<dabaSlon> Desolate: start with this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards /
<gazzie> that's right
<gazzie> i also have no VLC Icon
<gazzie> i think something went funny with it
<gazzie> :P
<dabaSlon> well, then go open with, and choose VLC...
<dabaSlon> open with other application
<dabaSlon> that will add the VLC to the list ofr files used with opening that type of file, and once you do that, it will add itself to the open with list.
<jedipottsy306> brb rebooting
<gazzie> dabaslon when i do that
<gazzie> and choose VLC
<gazzie> it says "COuld not add application to the application database"
<dabaSlon> hah
<dabaSlon> tahts weird
<larsrohdin> is it possible to change the fileformat of a disk from ext3 to fat32 without loosing the data on the disc?
<dabaSlon> never seen that,,,
<gazzie> i'm going to reinstall it from synaptic
<gazzie> maybe that will fix
<Desolate> thanks dabaSlon, I'll take a look
<gazzie> let's hope so anyway
<gazzie> :P
<snugglebunny> larsrohdin, not that I know of. And not that I can think of.
<resiak> larsrohdin: No, but why would you want to? :)
<resiak> larsrohdin: Well, there is, actually. Backup, mkfs.vfat, restore. But I don't think that was what you were after.
<dabaSlon> gazzie: not really, but you can try.
<jedipottsy306> HOLY CRAP!!!
<dabaSlon> hah
<Nalioth> larsrohdin, the next best thing would be to copy the entire contents of your ext3 device onto a fat32 formatted device
<jedipottsy306> i did glxinfo - and direct rendering IS working :D
<jedipottsy306> and then i did glxgears
<jedipottsy306> 36885 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7377.000 FPS
<jedipottsy306> 40678 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8135.600 FPS
<elcu> jedipottsy306: :) what did you change?
<snugglebunny> jedipottsy306, nice card. With my oh so cool MX440 I get a massive 800fps
<dabaSlon> hehe
<jedipottsy306> i just removed the old drivers via synaptic
<jedipottsy306> and followed that guide, and ctrl+atl+backspace
<snugglebunny> then again frozen bubble doesn't really require much in the way of gfx
<elcu> jedipottsy306: goodo
<jedipottsy306> i got a  9800pro
<jedipottsy306> but i nvr got 8000 frames b4
<Nalioth> snugglebunny, don't feel bad. my iBook with rage pro gets 50fps
<djm62> I forgot frozen-bubble
<jedipottsy306> i used to have 16mb tnt2 riva 63 card :o - and the manufactureres didnt have a name
<elcu> jedipottsy306: hehe, doesn't work exactly like the 60- 100 scale
<jedipottsy306> 64*
<dabaSlon> 1236 frames in 5.0 seconds = 247.200 FPS
<dabaSlon> thats mine, not that I could care less at what the wheels spin...
<jedipottsy306> then i had a s3 savage :o
<jedipottsy306> yay i also have normal firefox icons now :d
<snugglebunny> well as soon as emacs supports 3d acceleration you're all set
<jedipottsy306> rather than the nasty blue ones
<dabaSlon> 113 frames in 5.0 seconds = 22.600 FPS fullscreen
<snugglebunny> rock on...
<jedipottsy306> neway, how do i change my system icons? i have downloaded it, but what do i do now?
<{DT}> okay
* {DT} has it working
<{DT}> thanks everyone
<jedipottsy306> can u use itunes with linux?
<dabaSlon> can you apt-get remove glxgears? ITs probably a small program anyhow...
<dabaSlon> there is some pirate program to replace iTunes...
<dabaSlon> there was some discussion on /....
<gh0strida> hey guys .. how do u remove an item from the PATH in the bash shell?? i'm getting a no such file or directory message cause i deleted one of the directories i was pathing to
<djm62> jedipottsy306: PyMusique
<jedipottsy306> cos i wanna use my ipod
<dabaSlon> you mean how would you add it back?
<jfk303> jedipottsy306, gtkpod
<dabaSlon> jedipottsy306: firsdt connect the device...
<dabaSlon> then see what that does...go from there
<djm62> jfk303: or rhythmbox, I think
<dabaSlon> usually automatic detection, and opens a program for you.
<gh0strida> like a reverse of the export command
<jfk303> jedipottsy306, have you used your ipod with itunes yet?
<dabaSlon> ok, so you want to remove something from y our path?
<jedipottsy306> yeah
<gh0strida> dabaSlon: exactly
<dabaSlon> I know how to do it, maybe not elegant, though.
<dabaSlon> yo, ivoks.
<elcu> snugglebunny: my last card was an mx440
<dabaSlon> anyhow...
<ivoks> hi
<elcu> i feel your pain
<dabaSlon> gh0strida: I would, echo $PATH in a term...
<dabaSlon> Then, I would export the path without that part I dont want.
<jfk303> jedipottsy306, I think you ust use it with itunes before gtkpod will work
<djm62> jfk303: if it's being added in in .profile, just remove that line, or export PATH=whatever:you:want:to:use at the end of .profile or .bashrc or whatever
<dabaSlon> export $PATH='path'
<jedipottsy306> will gtkpod play music like itunes?
<jfk303> dj62, me?
<dabaSlon> gh0strida likely...
<zachary> hello, i could use some help with rhythmbox
<gh0strida> dabaSlon: okay i see .. i did remove it from .profile but it is still there .. i'll try that
<djm62> jfk303: not you sorry...why gtkpod over rhythmbox?
<dabaSlon> well, this what I said, would have to work, it is very manual though...
<dabaSlon> you can after add the same export command to the bash.bashrc...
<dabaSlon> which would be equal likely...
<jfk303> jedipottsy306, what do you mean? on your computer?  you have to link it to an external media player..
<elcu> zachary: just go ahead and ask your question
<dabaSlon> I still can not see why adding a directory to path would cause problems, though, unless incorrect, thus screwing the rest of the path.
<jedipottsy306> jfk303, normally i use itunes on my windows pc to play music, and transfer files to my ipod
<jedipottsy306> jfk303, is there a program like that for linux?
<dabaSlon> dude, plug it in..........
<dabaSlon> youll see everything,
<Nalioth> jedipottsy306, gtkpod
<jfk303> djm62, no reason, I'm interested because I havent got my ipod working with gtkpod
<jedipottsy306> k
<jedipottsy306> thnx
<jedipottsy306> brb
<LinuxJones> jedipottsy306, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IPodHowto
<zachary> elcu: i have just started using ubuntu/linux, i like the looks of it but, i can't play mp3s, when i try and import an album i get a pop-up that says: there is no plug-in to handle an mp3 file
<djm62> My bro has an ipod shuffle, which has worked fine with rhythmbox for playing, but gtkpod wasn't quite right on something
<Mestapheles> can someone tell me if there is some special magic to comming our of single user mode after running fsck?
<dabaSlon> LinuxJones: wow, nice.
<gh0strida> dabaSlon: all set thanx
<LinuxJones> ;)
<jfk303> djm62, but I also havent used it with itunes yet, and I think that creates some important stuff like a database linking to all you media files on the ipod
<djm62> telinit 3 (IIRC)
<dabaSlon> welcome
<djm62> jfk303: I think there's some perl magic you can do for that
<dabaSlon> that is likely not what someone who knows Linux better would have done, but it is a way to do it.
<dabaSlon> zachary: you will need some codecs installed.
<dabaSlon> What should he go for?
<dabaSlon> restricted formats>?
<djm62> restrictedformats!
<Quest-Master> My AbiWord is frozen.. does anyone know if I killall it right now, the document would be emergency saved or something?
<jfk303> djm62, I'll try rhythmbox
<zachary> okay how do i do that?
<djm62> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zachary> through the terminal?
<dabaSlon> right, read through that, its not  too long.
<jfk303> djm62, tell me more of the magic...
<zachary> i've looked at that blasted restrictedFormats for three long hours and all i see is greek
<dabaSlon> Quest-Master: I dont...
<djm62> jfk303: you might need gstreamer0.8-faad installed as well
<_4strO> ohaio
<GNAM> how can I enable sshd logging?
<factorx> can you propse any mp3-player except for rhythmbox, amarok or xmms?
<djm62> zachary: you're new on linux? I feel your pain ;)
<jfk303> djm62, think I have that already, not sure about the -faad tho
<dabaSlon> factorx: you mean suggest?
<elcu> zachary: you should've come here earlier then. ;-)  (1) http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories and then (2) "To play MP3s with Rhythmbox or amaroK, you must install the gstreamer0.8-mad package"
<factorx> yes, suggest
<factorx> ;)
<elcu> factorx: beep-media-player!!!
<Quest-Master> shit. There goes my report.
<dabaSlon> jsut go sudo apt-get gstreamer0.8-*
<dabaSlon> wow, shoulda saved...
<dabaSlon> factorx: muine is gonna be included with breezy.
<jedipottsy306> how do i add mp3 support? install xmms?
<elcu> zachary: alternatively, just install beep-media-player
<desrt> jedipottsy306; install gstreamer0.8-mad
<elcu> jedipottsy306: or beep-media-player
<djm62> jfk303: the different suffixes represent decoding and encoding back ends for the gstreamer multimedia framework
<factorx> isnt beep media player the same as xmms?
<desrt> jedipottsy306; but add universe/multiverse first (if you haven't already)
<dabaSlon> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*
<zachary> elcu: if i install beep-media-player do i have to do all this hard stuff ?
<elcu> factorx: IMHO, a kick-ass version of it
<dabaSlon> Thats what I did.
<MuStR> amarok is a really good player....
<elcu> zachary: IIRC, bmp will install some codecs
<MuStR> it's just supposed to be for KDE only though
<jfk303> jedipottsy306, www.ubuntuguide.org
<neofeed> any way I can get wma's to mp3s?
<zachary> elcu: i spent along time trying to install mplayer and compile it and install stuff it was quite confusing.
<factorx> amarok is really good but I don't want to install half kde for it :/
<desrt> neofeed; you can use gstreamer-launch to do it
<zachary> okay how do i install bmp
<djm62> MuStR: there are very few applications which will only work on one desktop environment
<elcu> Note : you must choose the eSound output plugin in the options in xmms or bmp
<MuStR> heh
<MuStR> I did because it's so good
<MuStR> djm62: amarok works on gnome :] 
<elcu> zachary: try "sudo apt-get install beep-media-player"
<desrt> this is infuriating
<factorx> somebody should port foobar2000 for linux
<desrt> y'all need to suck it up in use muine :)
<factorx> :D
<desrt> ya
<kynes> someone know a bugfix about this...
<desrt> foobar2000 is the only thing on earth that comes close to being as good as muine
<MuStR> oh that would be sick
<djm62> KDE libs are just a likkle extra disk space, and I don't have enough CDs to use it all with oggs
<kynes> unregister_netdevice: waiting for eth2 to become free. usage count=1
<kynes> and it never increments
<kynes> and it can't be stopped
<jfk303> djm62, The following packages have unmet dependencies: gstreamer0.8-faad: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installedE: Broken packages,
<Mestapheles> does anyone know if it is necessary to avoid writing cache after fscking?
<neofeed> desrt, gstreamer-launch? dun have that.
<factorx> what special features do you admire of muine, desrt?
<jfk303> how do I change the version of libc6
<zachary> elcu: this is the output: Reading Package Lists... Done
<zachary> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<zachary> E: Couldn't find package beep-media-player
<dabaSlon> zachary: it is best to install the gstreamer libs..and then also w32codecs, it is not too hard at all.
<elcu> zachary: then you need to update your sources list: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto/
<dabaSlon> Then, all that support will be present no matter what program you run.
<jedipottsy306> my cd drive dont work
<djm62> jfk303: what version are you running?
<jedipottsy306> mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<zachary> okay well how do i do all of the above said
<dabaSlon> hah, that is your hard drive
<dabaSlon> not your cdrom
<desrt> neofeed; it's probably called gstreamer0.8-launch
<jfk303> djm62, hoary
<dabaSlon> zachary: as for MPlayer, you dont really need it, I find, but, I have instructions on how to install it.
<djm62> jfk303: you almost certainly don't want to be changing libc6
<dabaSlon> zachary: there is a file on your comptuer at /etc/apt/sources.list
<jfk303> djm62, ok
<neofeed> desrt, nup dun have it.
<djm62> jfk303: do you have any unusual repositories or backports on there?
<dabaSlon> zachary: This file has all the URLs from which it apt-get installs.
<zachary> i don't want mplayer i want to use rhthymbox because i have gotten fustrauated with mplayer a little too much
<desrt> ok.  gst-launch-0.8.  sorry :)
<elcu> zachary: "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<jfk303> djm62, I've added a few repositories, but nothing really unusual
<elcu> that will give you mp3 support in ryhtmbox
<dabaSlon> zachary: change this file, so that you can have all the URLs from which to download various programs.
<Desolate> how can I move files to a folder that's owned by root?
<anathema> is there a good mp3 player for linux? like a lot better than xmms ?
<dabaSlon> elcu: why only mad,.,
<NeonLightning> how do i go about finding out the local ip's for my lan
<anathema> Desolate, use sudo
<jedipottsy306> ne1 know why i cant mount cd?
<anathema> sudo mv <file> <dest>
<jedipottsy306> it says mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<NeonLightning> anathema, try mplayer
<elcu> zachary: if it's not found, you need to update your sources list using the link  gave you.
<dabaSlon> jedipottsy306: told you thats your hard drive
<elcu> dabaSlon: er, cos http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats says so.
<dabaSlon> elcu: then next time he uses a different format, then he will be here again,
<jedipottsy306> its not
<jedipottsy306> i type this
<djm62> anathema: madplay, if you like command line, BMP if you want a better xmms, rhythmbox if you want a music player, amarok if you want that with kde, mplayer if you want video to be covered as well
<jedipottsy306> sudo mount /cdrom/
<dabaSlon> Just install gstreamer0.8-*
<jedipottsy306> and i get this
<jedipottsy306> mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<dabaSlon> wrong command.
<anathema> does mplayer have a playlist capability?
<dabaSlon> mount /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom
<dabaSlon> or something
<NeonLightning> so can someone help me find the local ips for my network
<dabaSlon> mount source destination
<djm62> anathema: no idea...I prefer rhythmbox
<elcu> dabaSlon: ah, thanks for the catch
<anathema> is rhythmbox fast when seeking with the mouse
<NeonLightning> i know 192.168.1.1-ect but i can't find the one i need
<anathema> like clicking diff spots in a mp3
<jedipottsy306> mount: special device /dev/cdrom0 does not exist
<anathema> xmms is so bloody slow for that
<desrt> neofeed; the command is as follows: (just figured it out)
<djm62> anathema: fast enough, I find
<jedipottsy306> i put the disc in, like normal - doesnt auto mount, if i stick in the dvd drive it mounts
<desrt> gst-launch-0.8 filesrc location=source.wma ! spider ! lameenc ! filesink location=dest.mp3
<necorium> hi anathema thanks for the email :)
<anathema> hi
<Desolate> thanks anathema
<desrt> neofeed; generally speaking, that's a commandline that will convert anything that you can play into an mp3
<anathema> can talk in the PM necorium
<dabaSlon> zachary: once you change your sources.list file properly, you haev to sudo apt-get update in a terminal, so the new sources are loaded...
<dabaSlon> then you can apt-get install anything dfrom there.
<djm62> anathema: I just tested it on a one-hour podcast...instantaneous on my 256M P3 system
<desrt> neofeed; you should really consider using ogg/vorbis though.  smaller files and better sound quality.
<anathema> really eh
<NeonLightning> dabaSlon, don't forget to mention synaptic
<anathema> rhythmbox
<anathema> ill apt it up
<desrt> s/lameenc/lame/
<jfk303> djm62, So is there anyway that I can get an ipod to work without using itunes at all?
<dabaSlon> zachary: yeah, your System, Administration menu has a program ccalled synaptic, which is a tool for searching your sources, and installing, and removing programs..
* djm62 found a schweet track when doing that
<zachary> dabslon
<dabaSlon> zachary: very usefl
<dabaSlon> zachary: whats up?
<zachary> this is the stuff thats in the sources list: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Alpha i386 Binary-1 (20050129)] / unstable main restricted
<djm62> jfk303: there's a perl set of stuff called gnupod...I think that can generate the database for you
<dabaSlon> dont paste hrer pls.
<zachary> nothing like the deb and src
<dabaSlon> ok, make it what I send you in private
<zachary> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<zachary> deb-src ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<jfk303> djm62, ok I'll have a read... if I get it done I'll let you know how it went
<zachary> should i just put in the sources.list what i just put in here?
<Dave9191> anyone heard of kuake ?
<dabaSlon> you could
<anathema> djm62, how does this work...cant even figure out how to play a song
<djm62> jfk303: my bro uses windows, so I haven't had a proper play, just snarfed some tracks...I think the DB has been thoroughly reverse-engineered though
<jedipottsy306> can someone help with getting this disc to mount
<anathema> i just wanna put a song on a playlist
<anathema> ahha
<anathema> drag/drop doenst even work :(
<dabaSlon> jedipottsy306: go ls /dev
<djm62> anathema: it works by building a "library" of all your music...you might not like to work that way, I found I liked it when I got the hang of it
<jfk303> djm62,  yeah I read something along those lines, might just find a windows box to use with itunes....
<DaBlade> hello
<dabaSlon> jedipottsy306: paste it to #flood, or somewhere. Even here if you want to...
<DaBlade> I keep having an annoying make problem
<dabaSlon> yo, DaBlade
<DaBlade>  * configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<DaBlade>  * See `config.log' for more details.
<DaBlade> ***** Return value 1
<Dave9191> Random Fortune: If you want to travel around the world and be invited to speak at a lot of different places, just write a Unix operating system. 	-- Linus Torvalds
<elcu> dabaSlon: install build-essential
<djm62> anathema: oddly enough, realplayer10 makes a decent basic media player
<elcu> if you haven't yet
<djm62> DaBlade: what are you installing?
<dabaSlon> DaBlade: do what he told me to do...
<dabaSlon> :)
<DaBlade> who?
<elcu> heh. whoops
<dabaSlon> elcu: dabaSlon: install build-essential
<DaBlade> ok
<dabaSlon> zachary: are you using Hoary?
<anathema> hmmm
<anathema> ill try it
<anathema> not liking this rhythmbox
<djm62> "sudo apt-get build-dep PACKAGENAME"
<djm62> anathema: you have complete freedom of choice...you don't listen to music like I do, and nor should you have to
<DaBlade> damn..another error:
<DaBlade> checking for lt_dlopen in -lltdl... no
<DaBlade>  * configure: error:
<DaBlade>  * *** Couldn't find ltdl library.  If it is installed in a non-standard
<DaBlade>  * *** location, please supply --with-ltdl=DIR on the configure command line,
<DaBlade>  * *** where `DIR' is the prefix where ltdl is installed (such as /usr,
<DaBlade>  * *** /usr/local, or /usr/pkg).  If that doesn't work, check config.log.
<DaBlade>  *
<DaBlade> ***** Return value 1
<anathema> i understand djm62 and apreciate the suggestions..just trying to find something a bit more polished than xmms
<jedipottsy306> ok i posted ls /dev in flood
<djm62> DaBlade: no need for the extensive pasting...what package are you trying to build?
<elcu> DaBlade: please don't paste large stuff here.
<DaBlade> apollon right now
<DaBlade> ok sorry
<dabaSlon> DaBlade: you need a c compiler in your path
<DaBlade> but that's not the problem ^^^^
<djm62> DaBlade: it could be the solution
<dabaSlon> thats what it had tld you the first time
<kev0r__> bew
<DaBlade> I have installed build-essential alrady
<elcu> I'm betting you don't have that ltdl library installed
<dabaSlon>  * configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<ulisse> Hello channel!
<dabaSlon>  See `config.log' for more details.
<kev0r__> is there a command like |grep that removes lines from an output instead of shows 'm like |grep
<Nalioth> anathema, have you seen "beep media player"?
<dabaSlon> yo ulisse
<^thehatsrule^> hello ulisse!
<djm62> DaBlade: apollon seems to be in universe or multiverse already
<dabaSlon> did you look at the config.log?
<DaBlade> not the latest version
<ulisse> does anybody got to work the Composite thing on hoary?
<djm62> DaBlade: how about "sudo apt-get build-dep apollon", which will install the stuff needed to compile apollon?
<DaBlade> I can try
<anathema> Nalioth, no i should look for it
<anathema> its on apt?
<elcu> Nalioth: bmp suffers from the same slow, skip to problem he wants to get rid of.  it's much more polished than xmms though.
<Nalioth> anathema, i dont think its in the repos
<djm62> DaBlade: that will almost certainly enable you to compile the current version
<ThomasWinwood> kev0r: grep -v
<elcu> anathema: it is
<DaBlade> ok thanks
<elcu> beep-media-player
<Tatster> Hi, Newbie question here - I currently use WinXP but would like to move to Linux, I found Ubuntu and am interested. Is there a good way to run my Windows legacy apps?
<ThomasWinwood> Tatster: WINE?
<Nalioth> anathema, what is up with rhythmbox?
<anathema> ahh just...dont like the interface, the size
<Tatster> Does WIne support all apps or just some?
<Nalioth> Tatster, for everything you want to do (beside some games) there is an equivelant linux app
<anathema> size on the screen anyways
<elcu> Tatster: no guarantees, mdual-booting might be a good option.
<ThomasWinwood> Variable.
<jeroen_> tatster, some
<djm62> Tatster: the best way is to get one of the supported crossover office things...wine is unsupported and can be a bit hit-or-miss
<elcu> *dual-booting
<DaBlade> checking for lt_dlopen in -lltdl... no
<DaBlade>  * configure: error:
<DaBlade> the same error again
<djm62> Tatster: nothing supports all apps, including windows ;)
<Nalioth> Tatster, dual-booting is a good option until you learn which linux apps correspond to your legacy-bombs
<jeroen_> Nalitoh is right
<elcu> heh, *free* linux apps
<Jimbob> DaBlade: "sudo apt-get install libltdl3-dev"
<jeroen_> Nalioth is right
<DaBlade> ok
<elcu> Tatster: what apps are we talking about here?
<anathema> fuc
<anathema> beep skips instant
<anathema> this is sweet guys
<DaBlade> Jimbob..are you from netaddition?
<elcu> anathema: really? not for me :(
<Tatster> djm62, fair comment!!  At the moment at work we have some Packet capture/Analysis software, Observer & SNMPC network monitoring - I'd like to run those
<djm62> vive la difference ;)
<Jimbob> DaBlade: nope, never heard of it
<anathema> YEs
<Nalioth> anathema, beep is sweet?
<anathema> it has jump to track like winamp
<anathema> yeah im liking beep sofar
<anathema> its like xmms, but programmed well :)
<elcu> anathema: and shinier, no?
<djm62> Tatster: that sounds like low-level stuff that wouldn't take well to emulation...
<DaBlade> It's some webmasters forum...I've posted like one post there in 6 months lol
<anathema> haah yes shineier
<elcu> :)
<anathema> can you get skins for it?
<Nalioth> tatster, ethereal and ntop and nmap are great network inquisitors, and there are several apps to make sense of it all (data capture)
<StarScream> why the fsck does ubuntu install exim when i do apt-get install mysql
<anathema> or does it just use winamp skins ?
<StarScream> mysql-server sorry
<anathema> ethreal is an amazingly good network
<djm62> Tatster: I'd suggest VMware or similar, but you probably need a real network interface
<anathema> traffic analyzer
<Jimbob> DaBlade: Yeah, I googled it just now and came up with this massively long (and quite frankly, ugly) flash evilness
<Nalioth> anathema, yes beepmp.sourceforge.net
<StarScream> i see no need for a freaking smtp server when i want a db server
<DaBlade> I know
<DaBlade> lol
<dabaSlon> zachary: now that you have the sources added.
<DaBlade> I was invited there through email...lol
<djm62> Tatster: otherwise dual-boot until you learn the (excellent) linux networking tools
<DaBlade> I found it boring, and never posted again
<Tatster> I know ethereal is good, just trying to be cost effective - seeing as we have paid for it already!
<sysrq> StarScream: things like crontab need a way to send mail locally
<ubuntu> salut
<Nalioth> Tatster, if there is no lack of programs on linux, its networking program
<dabaSlon> zachary: save teh file, close it. open a terminal, and type in sudo apt-get update
<anathema> ethreal is free
<DaBlade> I don't know why I was emailed. I do run a Linux forum, but my host is the one who handles all the server stuff lol. I don't even know basic HTML
<anathema> cant get better cost than that
<ulisse> 2nd attempt: does anybody got to work the Composite thing on hoary?
<Tatster> I thinks I will partition of my hard disk and try a dual boot
<Nalioth> Tatster, you'll save money in the long run
<dabaSlon> then see if that comes back with no errors.
<dabaSlon> zachary: if it comes back with an error, well tweakl your sources list
<ubuntu> y'a t'il 1 francais Merci a luio
<elcu> Tatster: ubuntu can even resize your ntfs IIRC.
<ubuntu> o
<elcu> ubuntu: er, #ubuntu-fr
<Tatster> Elcu , that sounds nice (if not a bit risky!)
<Nalioth> Tatster, a linux box can function well beyond the lifespan of the same box running windoze
<anathema> gparted can resize ntfs??
<anathema> sweet
<zachary> dabaSlon: its done
<djm62> Tatster: yeah, it's always more cost-effective to use stuff you know how to use
<elcu> anathema: you can do it through the ubuntu installer
<elcu> as well
<albacker> guys, is k3b better than xcdroast for cd-writting ?
<dabaSlon> ok, no errors?
<Nalioth> Tatster, two words  "no exploits"
<anathema> resize it without messing it up ?
<zachary> no errors
<Nalioth> Tatster, two more "no virii"
<ubuntu> y'a t'il 1 francais Merci a lui   Newbie
<elcu> anathema: nothiing is guaranteed.
<anathema> haha
<anathema> course not :)
<Tatster> Nalith, 1 more - a community that cares!
<anathema> ive got a windows ntfs raid0
<anathema> i would really like to get that space back
<dabaSlon> great, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*
<anathema> cant think of how i'd do that
<Nalioth> ubuntu en le #ubuntu-fr s'il vous plait
<Tatster> sorry Nalioth - missed the O
<dabaSlon> once that is done, youre good to go for mp3s likely.
<anathema> do you need to defragment before using gparted?
<dabaSlon> And have the right sources bnext time you wanna install anything,
<dabaSlon> zachary: ill show you how to search them, in case you dont know,
<Nalioth> ubuntu please ask
<elcu> anathema: IIRC, linux doesn't need defragmenting
<Nalioth> elcu he's talking about his win partition
<anathema> how could something not need defragmenting
<elcu> ah.
<Nalioth> anathema, *nix has no fragmentation
<sysrq> since when is linux a filesystem
<Nalioth> anathema, or it defragments as it writes
<anathema> im using reiser
<anathema> hmm
<sysrq> ext(2|3) does fragment to an extent, however it's not worth defragmenting
<dabaSlon> zachary:  let us know when you are listening to an mp3...
<anathema> wow this beep thing is way better than xmms
<anathema> no software volume contorl but thats not bad
<dabaSlon> jedipottsy306: hey, did anything change?
<elcu> anathema: no vol. control?  what's this then?  *slides volume up and down*
<anathema> elcu, winamp has the option of controlling the volume thru a software mixer type thing
<anathema> doesnt change system volumes
<MetallicB> Hey peeps
<djm62> elcu: /software/ volume control...not touching the hardware mixer
<dabaSlon> jedipottsy306: my last post meant....when you are mounting something, you are mounting a device(usually) onto a directory.
<djm62> anathema: check preferences...it might be an option
<dabaSlon> so, the command has this format mount device destination
<anathema> i did, its not, but no biggy
<anathema> keep pcm at around 80 then make it adjust master volume
<dabaSlon> if you sudo mkdir /media/cd
<dabaSlon> and then mount /dev/cdrom /media/cd that may work.
<anathema> ok one more question for today
<dabaSlon> zachary: whats goin on? installed yet?
<jedipottsy306> dabaSlon, no nothing has changed
<zachary> dabaslon
<zachary> i got it to play through xmms
<dabaSlon> jedipottsy306: make a folder like I said, and mount /dev/cdrom onto it
<anathema> a lot of the themes on themes.org for gtk 1 and 2....when i drag/drop them or try installing..it says invalid file format..shouldnt these work ?
<dabaSlon> only root can mount though
<zachary> in rhythm box it still says i'm a jerk and i need to install a plugin
<dabaSlon> hehe
<dabaSlon> cool
<dabaSlon> awesome, at least it works.
<zachary> thanks alot
<dabaSlon> yup, youre welcome.
<jedipottsy306> how?
<zachary> it think its something with the esound
<dabaSlon> did you install the gstreamer?
<zachary> i did install
<jedipottsy306> sudo mount /cdrom/ /new folder/ ?
<sysrq> anathema: probably because they are in a tarball, you will have to extract them first
<Bentley> hello all, using Ubuntu Live, is it possible to eject the CD and insert a blank to burn files?
<dabaSlon> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /newfolder
<anathema> usually you dont..but ill do that ok
<jedipottsy306> where does the folder have to go?
<Nalioth> Bentley, you will probably need to get another burner
<cens0red> hi. I'm a muso. Does anyone know of a good package for ubuntu for writing music manuscript? Dots? Preferable one that'll interface with timidity?
<dabaSlon> zachary: for wmv and other movie support you can sudo apt-get install w32codecs now
<djm62> cens0red: rosegarden4 ?
<dabaSlon> jedipottsy306: anywhere you want to mount it
<cens0red> f~djm62 ta!
<jedipottsy306> ok i did mkdir cd
<dabaSlon> you can mount it to your home folder if you want to
<jedipottsy306> and then sudo mount /dev/cdrom /cd
<jedipottsy306> but it says mount: mount point /cd does not exist
<dabaSlon> did you mkdir /cd, or mkdir cd?
<anathema> for example im trying to install xliquidgtk
<anathema> just for fun
<anathema> and i cant get it to install
<jedipottsy306> no medium found
<anathema> extracted it..
<anathema> left it in the tarbal
<anathema> nothign works
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> i must use xsl file in ubuntu
<sysrq> anathema: maybe it's a theme engine and not just a theme?
<dabaSlon> anathema: the gnome site has instructions for installing the themese and such
<Frafra> but firefox doesn't read it
<Frafra> what i must do?
<dabaSlon> .xsl?
<anathema> theme engine?
<anathema> its just a thing full of pngs
<dabaSlon> tahts a spreadsheet in open office, wasnt it?
<anathema> in a few diff directories
<sysrq> Frafra: why would firefox read a xsl file? xsl files are just templates for xml documents
<Frafra> yes, xsl
<jedipottsy306> ok can i install kde if i cant get it off the disc?
<dabaSlon> open it with open office
<djm62> Frafra: how about emacs?
<dabaSlon> yes, jedipottsy306
<MetallicB> I am new to ubuntu (But not at linux experiance), How do i install ATI drivers trough AGP-GET?
<Nalioth> jedipottsy306, install "kubuntu-desktop"
<Nalioth> jedipottsy306, via apt-get
<djm62> dabaSlon: not xls...xsl
<dabaSlon> ok.
<sysrq> anathema: no gtkrc files in the archive?
<jedipottsy306> E: Couldn't find package kubantu-desktop
<dabaSlon> jedipottsy306: you created cd, and tried to mount to /cd, which is different
<DaBlade> How do I install sun Java VM through apt?
<dabaSlon> kubuntu
<elcu> MetallicB: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<anathema> yes there is sysrq
<anathema> in the same dir as all the pngs
<Nalioth> jedipottsy306, are your sources updated?
<josip> which dpkg's switch was repairing damaged packages ?
<jedipottsy306> dabaSlon, i did, but then it said no medium
<Nalioth> jedipottsy306, nm check your spelling
<dabaSlon> : E: Couldn't find package kubantu-desktop should be kubuntu
<rebeca> what is the equivalent of build-essential in warty? i've enabled universe but it doesnt seem to work :(
<sysrq> anathema: just extract it in ~/.themes/ and include the gtkrc it in your ~/.gtkrc(-2.0)
<sig> -f, --fix-broken,
<jedipottsy306> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<jedipottsy306>  'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)'
<jedipottsy306> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<Nalioth> rebeca, it is the same pkg
<DaBlade> Hello? Anyone?
<Desolate> anyone have any idea why I keep getting "bcmwl5(a) invalid driver!" every time I try to install bcmwl5 or bcmwl5a?
<anathema> sysrq, ok do i extract the .png's directly or put them in a directory?
<dabaSlon> DaBlade: um...there are several ways...
<anathema> ie ~/.themes/xliquid
<rebeca> Nalioth, but it didnt work :P, gonna try again
<Frafra> i've created a xml file, that use a xsl file, but firefox doesn't read it
<dabaSlon> You can not easily just enter a command to install
<sysrq> anathema: just extract the archive, keep the directory structure
<Nalioth> rebeca, thats all i know
<fsapo> to install kde in ubuntu i just have to install that kde-desktop package?
<sysrq> Frafra: did you specify the xsl template in the XML?
<dabaSlon> DaBlade: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats shows the official way
<DaBlade> dabaSlon I tried installing it the regular way (downloaded their package and installed it) but it didn't work
<djm62> DaBlade: have you googled the wiki?
<anathema> one of the directories is a .
<anathema> doh
<DaBlade> no, not the regular way
<Frafra> <?xml-stylesheet type="text/xsl" href="stile.xsl"?>
<rebeca> Nalioth, thanks
<DaBlade> I tried it, and it didn't work
<Nalioth> fsapo, the metapackage is called "kubuntu-desktop"
<anathema> sysrq, can i PM you? too much talking heheh
<dabaSlon> you nmade a misttake somewhere, DaBlade
<DaBlade> there's gotta be a deb for it..no?
<elcu> rebeca: try updating your sources.  http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#extrarepositories
<fsapo> Nalioth, ok thans.. just installing it will be fine?
<dabaSlon> there may well be...
<Nalioth> fsapo, install using your favorite apt tool
<dabaSlon> you tried the restricted formats wiki page, DaBlade?
<sysrq> Frafra: perhaps there is something wrong with it, also this really doesn't belong here as it isn't specific to ubunut. However try running xsltproc on it instead see what errors that gives you
<DaBlade> but how do I find out? and what's it called?
<fsapo> Nalioth, ok, thanks
<sysrq> anathema: yes
<josip> sig, that does not work
<sig> josip: then your doing it wrong....
<josip> dpg -f
<josip> :)
<josip> dpkg
<MetallicB> Thanx elcu
<dabaSlon> DaBlade: you said you tried the wiki page?
<dv8> small gnome question: how can i remove couple of "open with .. " entries from nautilus? I opened a mp3 file with the same app 3 times and now i have 3 "Open with Music Player" entries in my nautilus file browser.
<elcu> MetallicB: np
<cusco> I still didn't suceed to instal php
<DaBlade> dabaSlon reading now
<djm62> DaBlade: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Frafra> sysrq: xsltproc exist
<dabaSlon> ok, good.
<elcu> dv8: right-click -> properties
<MetallicB> elcu, root@localhost:/home/metallicb # cat /proc/pci
<MetallicB> cat: /proc/pci: No such file or directory
<elcu> open with tab
<sysrq> Frafra: ok? so run it on the xsl and xml file
<elcu> MetallicB: ?
<dv8> elcu: duh! thanks man
<MetallicB> Thats what i get
<dv8> :)
<elcu> MetallicB: when you do what?
<MetallicB> In terminal
<MetallicB> from the ATI drivers tutorial to instal on ubuntu
<Frafra> thanks
<hac> Why when I go on www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.jsp Firefox freeze?I have the last Java virtual machine
<paulproteus> cusco: Did you restart Apache2?
<MetallicB> apt-get install fglrx-driver fglrx-kernel-src <= Shuld work but he cant find fglrx-kernel-src one
<paulproteus> I ask because you said you restarted "Apache".
<Quest-Master> I'm trying to print something, and whenever I hit print on Abiword, it crashes
<Quest-Master> I ran it from a terminal
<Quest-Master> And this is the error
<Quest-Master> libpng error: incorrect data check
<FunnyLookinHat> hac: http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp   -- Grab last download link for linx
<elcu> MetallicB: what is your card? and hoary or warty?
<dabaSlon> my sound jsut went again
<MetallicB> ATI 9600
<DaBlade> ok thanks, downloading it through Synaptic now
<cusco> paulproteus: I removed apache2 Im using apache and libapache-mod-php4 and I restarted apache.. yes... :(
<dabaSlon> ZI just closed a video (xine) window, and my sound went with it.
<cusco> http://cusco.biz.tm
<elcu> MetallicB: warty or hoary?
<DaBlade> (I wish there was a KDE version of Synaptic lol)
<bur[n] er> kynaptic
<djm62> DaBlade: kynaptic
<albacker> kde sux !
<Nalioth> DaBlade, kynaptic
<DaBlade> :o
<DaBlade> I didn't know that
<DaBlade> lol
<djm62> DaBlade: next wish! ;)
<DaBlade> is it in th erepos?
<Frafra> it says that the xsl file hasn't a valid mimetype xml
<DaBlade> *repos
<MetallicB> elcu, whats diffrence of warty or hoary?
<bur[n] er> DaBlade: is it?
<bur[n] er> ;)
<Nalioth> DaBlade, of course
* bur[n] er muffles "lazy bastar"
<elcu> MetallicB: what version of ubuntu are you running? do you have two menus or three at the top?
<DaBlade> I'm starting to like *buntu distros :D
<MetallicB> Latest 5.0.4 i tought
<cusco> paulproteus: what am I missing?
<elcu> MetallicB: Follow the section labelled: "For Hoary (Ubuntu version 5.04)"
<topyli> MetallicB: do "cat /etc/lsb-release" and stop guessing :)
<Frafra> who can help me?
* elcu doesn't get how people don't know what OS they're running
<MetallicB> topyli, You probely gues effery thing after 2 full weeks of party and comming home with an complicated linux machine ^^
<orhsonwindows> hey
<MetallicB> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<MetallicB> DISTRIB_RELEASE=5.04
<MetallicB> DISTRIB_CODENAME=hoary
<MetallicB> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog Release)"
<MetallicB> Yeap
<elcu> MetallicB: don't paste please.
<Nalioth> elcu they are the "point and click people" just like i am a "turn the key and drive guy (i know nothing about engines)"
<DaBlade> [shameless-self-advertisement] If anyone here likes/uses P2P, there's a forum dedicated to it on Linux. www.LinuxP2P.com (I run it) [/shameless-self-advertisement] .
<MetallicB> ok
<elcu> Nalioth: still, i bet you know how many litres
<Seveas> DaBlade, stop spamming please...
<DaBlade> lol :P
* djm62 doesn't know what kernel, offhand
<topyli> Nalioth: might have surprising effects when the controls on different machinery do different things :)
<narkone> #ubuntu-es
<orhs> irc,hackerthreads.org/6667
<orhs> woops sry..
<shinu> xD
<Nalioth> elcu, this will take us to the vim vs emacs roadway
<topyli> djm62: try "cat /proc/version" :)
<elcu> vim
<Nalioth> topyli, point and click are point and click
<elcu> :-)
<Seveas> "Smith & Wesson, the original point & click device"
<Nalioth> elcu the argument was a moot point ( i use neither)
<djm62> topyli: I know a few ways to check which kernel...I've been using linux since 2.2.  I was referring to the fact that I don't care what kernel, nor do I need to know.
<jordanau> Seveas, haha
<djm62> topyli: and that this is a positive thing :)
<elcu> Nalioth: out of interest, what *do* you use?
<topyli> djm62: true, as long as they run they're good
<orhs> seveas, lol :P
<Nalioth> elcu nano or abiword (for rtf)
<djm62> topyli: haven't compiled or patched my own since 2.4
<topyli> same here, no need
<GNAM> hi, I want root user can read/write partion, other users only read.... umask=022?
<amaro> join #kubuntu
<djm62> topyli: someday, the same will be true of higher-level software, I rekon
<amaro> sorry
<amaro> I was trying /join
<topyli> djm62: that will be the day when all gui's are more or less the same. like different windows versions
<jnoon> anyone know how i can get sqlite3.2.1 or newer ? is there a repo with more current stuff?
<djm62> topyli: when all meta-gui-configurators are similar, maybe? ;)
<snugglebunny> Is there anyway to stop ubuntu asking for a password after a user logs out after using new login? Common problem with gf and I using the same pc
<elcu> jnoon: either wait .. or compile the latest one from source/get rpm and alien it if available
<topyli> djm62: heh yeah. i fear that day :)
<djm62> topyli: really?
<jnoon> elcu thanks
<djm62> topyli: I figure, all humans are anatomically similar, so all human interfaces will be vaguely convergent
<topyli> djm62: i'm afraid they have to have a pretty much similar technology underneath. no progress allowed
<paulproteus> cusco: I suggest doing apt-get remove --purge apache* libapache-* apache2* libapache2*
<paulproteus> cusco: And then following http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PHPDevelopmentHowTo .
<djm62> progress is a strange one
<topyli> djm62: all humans may be similar, but they do different things. thus, they need different tools
<topyli> or, they like different tools
<Nalioth> topyli, but we all have the same extremitys and design
<topyli> sure
<djm62> topyli: I'm thinking the interface will be more-and-more designed to take advantage of neurological stuff
<Nalioth> topyli, and all our tools, however different they seem to us, all work pretty much the same
<djm62> topyli: and there's only so many things you can do with a computer, however we try to invent new ones
<topyli> djm62: that won't be a gui really. it'll just be an interface
<djm62> topyli: well, I meant more stuff like taking advantage of the way the human visual apparatus processes stuff, subtle colour cues and movements
<orhs> hey can someone name a good program like a gaim type of program?
<djm62> orhs: main "competitor" would be kopete
<topyli> Nalioth: well, like djm62 says, the things that are convenient to do with a computer, are few
<Nalioth> djm62, you are thinking not far enough out
<Seveas> orhs, you mean an instant messaging program?
<djm62> Nalioth: I'm thinking along the way....
<Nalioth> djm62, we will have thought-based-interfaces soon enough
<orhs> djm62 so ill just run apt-get on it?
<Seveas> amsn (only msn iirc)
<djm62> orhs: if you like, yeah
<Nalioth> orhs is gaim not good enough?
<Seveas> kopete is a kde program
<orhs> nalioth, i dont seem to be able to view my nick on gaim
<djm62> Nalioth: I'm not sure we will...it's a tricky thing, either with fMRI or direct neural interfaces (ion channels migrate in a nasty way)
* djm62 has done some serious reading on this
<dell500> how do you add a Canon A40 digicam to Ubuntu?
<topyli> Nalioth: add yourself to your buddy list and you can see if you're online or not :)
<djm62> Nalioth: if we can work out exactly how neural nets work in vivo, we'll still only be halfway
<dezol> hello, does anyone know how to add more display options in x-windows?  I need 1280x760 and it doesn't show up as a choice.
<dezol> 1280x1024 sorry
<djm62> information efficient stuff like dasher could well be the immediate future, IMO
<Fator_Dee> dell500: me canon works outof the box, just plug the usb cord in
<ryman> I installed rar
<Nalioth> djm62, the us military is funding experiements with paraplegics now, and have had success with non-surgical interfaces for the brain waves
<ryman> but I can't open rar file
<ryman> can someone please help me
<Fator_Dee> dell500: and it's also A40
<Nalioth> ok folks
<topyli> djm62: dasher? is that lilke the gnome dashboard project? (and ms's, and apple's...)
<Nalioth> tome for work
<Nalioth> time even
<Nalioth> y
<AirWays> Amm, where is xorg.conf+
<djm62> Nalioth: I've read the reports...we can do some very crude and limited stuff, the most success has been with lobsters (order of magnitude on the size)
<AirWays> Where i can edit xorg.conf file?
<Nalioth> all be good or (smile a lot)
<djm62> topyli: dasher is something far odder...
<KING^^^> hello all , I have a problem with my dcgui-qt , when i download the list from somebody i can't see anything , just simply root directory , why ?
<elcu> AirWays: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AirWays> Thanks
<djm62> topyli: http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/dasher/
<elcu> AirWays: for future reference: locate <filename>
* djm62 longs for the demise of the keyboard
<AirWays> Okay thanks :)
<anathema> hey are linux restricted models on the ubuntu cd?
* elcu resists warning djm62 about a 1984-esque world.
<djm62> elcu: eh?
<jeroen_> nineteen eight-four the book?
<KING^^^> noone can help me ?
<elcu> djm62: i don't want my mind read
<djm62> elcu: 1984 was about politics, not technology
* elcu puts on tin-foil hat
<djm62> elcu: your mind is read regularly ;)
<elcu> dare i ask how so?
<topyli> djm62: there are other UI hippies too: http://fenfire.org/ :)
<djm62> elcu: every purchase you make with a card...insight
<MetallicB> elcu,
<elcu> djm62: lucky i don't have a credit card
<MetallicB> elcu 3 words: God damn ATI
<djm62> elcu: or anything that gets delivered to your house
<elcu> MetallicB: what's up?
<hans_> where can i find live radio stations to add in my music-player in ubuntu?
<MetallicB> Dousnt work properly :s
<MetallicB> Or hold on
<djm62> elcu: you are a consumer, not a citizen, and you are being monitored...the absence of a credit card allows us to read your mind to an extent, too ;)
<elcu> djm62: lucky i'm a hobo.
<DaBlade> Are there any ubuntu debs for mkfs.vfat
<DaBlade> ?
<MetallicB> elcu, do you know where the drivers config is located?
<Seveas> DaBlade, it's in a standard install
<elcu> MetallicB: /etc/X11/xorg.conf what is the problem?
<DaBlade> it doesn't seem to be here
<Seveas> DaBlade, it really is :D
<paulproteus> KING^^^: Try enabling passive mode.
<MetallicB> I have to put Vsinc from yes to no
<DaBlade> hans_: Install amarok. It has lots of them in the default playlist
<elcu> MetallicB: i'd hold off editing that if you don't knwo what you're doing, or at least back it up.
<DaBlade> ok
<sylvan> Hey. I have a library packaged up in an .rpm, how do I install it in ubuntu
<Seveas> DaBlade, it is in the dosfstools package
<eob84> Hi
<jeroen_> sylvan: alien it
<DaBlade> ok
<topyli> djm62: dasher really seems to be weird
<djm62> topyli: interesting...on a different level to stuff I'm interested in
<eob84> I can't seem to get rhythmbox working on ubuntu
<sylvan> jeroen_ will try!
<elcu> MetallicB: you might want to install this package: fglrx-control package
<Seveas> DaBlade, and ubuntu-base depends on dosfstools
<eob84> has anyone one else been able to do this?
<djm62> topyli: it's quite...fun.  I can imagine it being _the_ killer app for eye trackers
<MetallicB> elcu, made one :P
<topyli> djm62: yeah, easily
<jordanau> eob84, get xmms its better
<eob84> well
<eob84> I can't get that to work either
<DaBlade> ubuntu-base...I think I deleted that when removing some annoying gnome app
<jeroen_> get beep-media-player it's even better than xmms
<jordanau> eob84, have you installed the gstreamer mp3 stuff?
<DaBlade> I use KDE though, so that's no problem
<djm62> topyli: they've missed a trick keeping the alphabet in order up to now...common letters should be central as well as larger
<eob84> I installed a plugin to play AAC and it just doesn't show up in the XMMs plugins
<Scorpion> hi, how do i associate .mp3 to a specific program?
<eob84> yea I did
<jeroen_> Scorpion: in nautilus?
<eob84> I am in KDE
<djm62> topyli: if you know some formal information theory, it's entertaining to apply that sort of UI to other applications
<eob84> not sure if that is part of the problem
<djm62> Scorpion: in gnome? right click on the MP3 and go to properties
<topyli> djm62: create everything with dasher, then organize eveything with fenfire, and you have one cool machine :)
<Scorpion> ok
<eob84> I want to use rhythm box because it works well with my IPOD
<djm62> topyli: is fenfire in a repo?
<Scorpion> tnx, im new to linux
<jedipottsy> lol me 2, but ull pick it up quick if u mess
<djm62> Scorpion: all good now?
<anathema> man, bmp kicks ass
<anathema> seeks instant, ctrl-a works, uses winamp skins
<anathema> soo much better than xmms
<tanek> anyone got WoW working under cedega? i get no mouse pointer :(
<topyli> djm62: they have code in savannah.org. i've seen a project leader dude show off a more-or-less working demo too
<Scorpion> djm62: yep tnx
<Leira> is there any relationship between Debian-AMD64 and Ubuntu-AMD64?
<sysrq> tanek: that isn't ubuntu related, ask in the cedega channel
<jedipottsy> whats bmp?
<MetallicB> elcu,
<jordanau> jedipottsy, beep-media-player
<larsrohdin> how to change the file format from ext3 to fat32 on a disc?
<elcu> MetallicB: if you want to disable vsync, see the 3rd post, add that line in the device section i think: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&forumid=18&threadid=163615
<anathema> beep music player
<Mad_Omega> wenas
<anathema> er
<anathema> media player
<sysrq> larsrohdin: I doubt there is a way to convert between the two
<jordanau> larsrohdin, are you formatting?
<Mad_Omega> alguien habla espaol???
<larsrohdin> jordanau, yes
<Scorpion> is there a good burning software for ubuntu, that can burn images, like dvddecryptor and alcohol for windows
<djm62> topyli: the interesting stuff is...real neurons are information efficient, and chaotic.  Eventually I think we can skip higher language altogether
<tritium> Mad_Omega, #ubuntu-es
<jordanau> larsrohdin, delete the partition and create a new one
<Mad_Omega> thanks
<paulproteus> Scorpion: k3b.
<larsrohdin> sysrq, of course there is
<djm62> Scorpion: right-click on the image file in the file manager
<sysrq> larsrohdin: without losing data?
<sylvan> jeroen_ so once I've alien'd it to a .deb, how do I install it?
<larsrohdin> jordanau, in cfdisk i can only see hda, how can i see hdb?
<Fator_Dee> sysrq: dpkg -i packagename.deb
<goldfish_> sylvan: dpkg -i moo.deb
<sylvan> thanks
<larsrohdin> sysrq, no i didn''t mean that
<Fator_Dee> ops, wrong person :-p
<goldfish_> good ole tab :)
<larsrohdin> jordanau, oh i found it cfdisk /dev/hdb
<sysrq> larsrohdin: then your not simply changing the file format, your reformating to another fs, mke2fs -j /dev/hda#
<Scorpion> djm62: does it work good, can i burn movie etc, to dvdr or games
<RickSGM1957> hi
<jordanau> RickSGM1957, hi
<MetallicB> elcu, the package is installed of the controll thingy
<larsrohdin> whats the difference between  W95 FAT32 and  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<jordanau> larsrohdin, google
<elcu> larsrohdin: LBA = large block access IIRC
<larsrohdin> elcu, whats that good for?
<topyli> djm62: structure is bureaucracy anyway. it helps keep stuff organized. if we want them organized. we might as well want efficiency
<^Alone^> i wantto know about the advantage of ubuntu
<larsrohdin> elcu, do i need it for a 200gb disc?
<elcu> larsrohdin: not sure, i think it might support larger HDDs.
<eob84> is there a way to change what sound daemon rhythm box uses?
<jedipottsy> hey
<elcu> larsrohdin: google
<jordanau> ^Alone^, it has a tendency to "just work" any specific questions?
<RickSGM1957> Got a question when it's open.
<^Alone^> if someone know then plz tell me in a private window
<tritium> RickSGM1957, you can ask at any time
<Moo> how do I make something run when I log on?
<jedipottsy> yay i got the cd drive working :D
<goldfish_> Moo: Do you use gnome?
<djm62> Scorpion: I can't afford a dvd-R drive...I expect it will work, but let me know
<Moo> yes
<jordanau> ^Alone^, just ask
<RickSGM1957> ok.  I installed some applications with synaptic in new hoary distro, and they're not showing in the menu
<goldfish_> Moo: I think it's in the Computer > Sessions menu
<topyli> ^Alone^: sorry, i don't answer usenet articles by email either
<goldfish_> Moo: u can choose programs to run at startup.
<Moo> ok
<RickSGM1957> Is there a command to refresh the menu?
<elcu> RickSGM1957: killall gnome-panel
<djm62> topyli: again and again I find that there is nothing /but/ structure
<RickSGM1957> Did that.
<Scorpion> djm62: ok
<fsapo> RickSGM1957, killall gnome-panel
<RickSGM1957> Yes, I done that twice
<tritium> RickSGM1957, some packages do not have proper .desktop files, and don't show up in the menu
<elcu> RickSGM1957: some packages might not install a menu entry
<djm62> Scorpion: it works fine for CDs on my machine...I can't tell you any more than that
<RickSGM1957> Is there a way to get them to?
<anathema> hey how do i download a deb from apt without downloading none of its deps and without installing it
<anathema> i just wasnt the .deb
<anathema> want
<elcu> RickSGM1957: you could make one yourself, search the ubuntu forums for menu-editor
<djm62> anathema: really?
<topyli> djm62: well, it's stable. we're terrified of surprises, after all
<anathema> im helpin someone out
<tritium> RickSGM1957, take a look at www.ubuntuguide.org.  There are some instructions that illustrate how to make a .desktop file for applications.
<anathema> need to send him a deb
<djm62> topyli: I meant in the universe at large
<RickSGM1957> ok.
<topyli> djm62: oh, i mean culture
<^Alone^> i wantto know aboutthe advantage an d disadvanatge of ubuntu
<^Alone^> <^Alone^> if u know then plz tell me
<jordanau> anathema, it is in the man pages for apt, i dont remember exactly
<RickSGM1957> alone, if you're new to linux, ti's easy to set up.
<RickSGM1957> Hadn't crashed yet on me, either.
<sysrq> ^Alone^: thats a loaded question, this channel is obvious biases
<djm62> anathema: apt-get -d --no-depends install packagename
<elcu> RickSGM1957: easy to setup .. not quite
<anathema> thanks djm62
<RickSGM1957> This is myfirst linux setup.
<anathema> helpful bastard ;)
<topyli> ^Alone^: it's the only piece of code that clearly loves you :)
<ineti> hi
<RickSGM1957> I copied and pasted the commands.  Pretty easy work.
<djm62> ^Alone^: it does what it says it does, and most people here like what it does
<jordanau> ineti, hi
<RickSGM1957> I even installed the kde too
<RickSGM1957> The question I asked was the only thing for me.
<RickSGM1957> :)
<djm62> ^Alone^: the real answer is "it's free, try it" ;) don't want to install, get the liveCD
<sobersabre> ^Alone^, it is a similar question to "what distro is the best" ...
<ineti> i've got a problem with booting my selfmade kernel....ich compiled a new 2.6.11.8 kernel on my ubunto 5.04 und i get always errors wirh vfs panic when trying to boot it ....my kernel doesn't use a initial ramdisk and i disabled the ramdisk in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DaBlade> how do I install kwrite? It's not in the KDE packages, not a single package in the repos :/
<anathema> hey djm62 ...
<sobersabre> ^Alone^, go for distrowatch, if you trust them
<djm62> anathema: 'sup?
<anathema> anathema@wheinbox:~$ apt-get -d --no-depends install avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.10-5E: Command line option --no-depends is not understood
<elcu> RickSGM1957: good job.  :)
<djm62> damn...I must've misremembered
<ivoks> i have pm1.4 :(
<RickSGM1957> I had run windows for 5 years.  I see there's more on ubuntu than there is for windows, for sure.
<anathema> i cant find a no dependancies option in man
<RickSGM1957> Well, I'm gone for the day.
<LinuxJones> ineti, you compiled in  filesystems and ide support (ie. not as modules) ?
<RickSGM1957> You all have a good day.
<[1] punkass> hi all, i have a buddy of mine that is running hoary, and just moved away...he now says that when he enters is username and password in gdm it accepts it, pauses, then returns to gdm without error, and never logs him in
<[1] punkass> he is able to log in via  ctrl-alt-Fx  tho
<anathema> anyone know how to download from apt wihtout dling dependancies?
<sobersabre> anathema, you should use -d, and then Ctl+C after it.
<anathema> heh
<anathema> ok
<sobersabre> or you should write a little conf-file
<djm62> anathema: --nodeps, I think
<anathema> thats one way
<anathema> haha
<anathema> nope
<bassMonkey> why aren't the deb packages for amule 2.0.0 released yet?
<anathema> not nodeps
<sobersabre> djm62, grow up :)
<eob84> I am not getting a error in rhythm box "could not pause playback"
<djm62> sobersabre: what?
<Moo> goldfish_, I have to use sudo to start the programs. will it ask me for a password?
<sobersabre> djm62, there's no such flag for apt-get.
<elcu> eob84: that's good then. everythings ok
<sobersabre> maybe dselect
<elcu> ;-)
<sysrq> Moo: yes, that users password
<goldfish_> Moo: emmm, jeez, i don't know :/
<djm62> sobersabre: damn...just googling
<eob84> what?
<Moo> ill test it :P
<topyli> bassMonkey: you haven't built any i guess :)
<eob84> elcu, what do you mean?
<djm62> not quite sure how grow up applies...but I guess this is IRC
<elcu> eob84: you said you were not getting an error </smartass comment>
<elcu> eob84: jsut ignore me :-)
<tritium> bassMonkey, now that hoary is released, the only updates will be security fixes.  Look for it in breezy in October.
<Zen> hey all.. i have a webcam and id like to use it for a video chat.. but linux doesnt seem to detect it.. well, it doesnt work in gnomemeeting anyway. Any idea of a solution?
<elcu> eob84: anyway, what are you playnig? cd? mp3?
<bassMonkey> tritium: well, there aren't any for debian either... =/
<tritium> Zen, is it a webcam that is supported in linux?  Do you have a driver for it, and is it loaded?
<eob84> elcu, mp3
<djm62> anathema: actually...would you be better off at packages.ubuntu.com ?
<tritium> bassMonkey, maybe in breezy, then
<mebaran151> anyone here know a good ruby resource
<djm62> anathema: and choosing a package to download
<mebaran151> I cant seem to figure out why it wont initialize this class
<bassMonkey> tritium: argh!
<Zen> tritium: i have no idea if its supported and ill have a look for the driver and what do you mean is it loaded?
<jedipottsy> how do i use my flash memory stick?
<jedipottsy> i plug it in and it dont popup
<LinuxJones> Zen, have a look here >> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tritium> Zen, if you know the name of the module that supports it, you can lsmod | <modulename> to see if it's loaded
<anathema> i got it djm, ill just delete the two deps this pkg needs
<anathema> they are very smal
<anathema> thanks tho
<DaBlade> Are there any debs for p7zip?
<tritium> DaBlade, apt-cache search for it
<topyli> DaBlade: not in ubuntu. what is p7zip?
<anathema> no
<necorium> excuse my ignorance but are debs like drivers?? what exactly are they - i'm always reading bout them
<DaBlade> ok trinitum
<ivoks_> damn
<anathema> there is no 7zip ap in sid afaik
<anathema> or anywhere in apt
<DaBlade> topyli: 7-zip.prg
<DaBlade> *org
<elcu> eob84: did you install streamer0.8-mad?
<anathema> 7zip is AMAZING compression for some stuff
<anathema> like roms
<elcu> *gstreamer0.8-mad
<DaBlade> it's compression ratio is extreme
<anathema> it can be
<anathema> for normal stuff its not much better
<anathema> but for directories with similar items in them
<anathema> like roms
<anathema> its WILD
<eob84> eclu, well no
<anathema> haha
<anathema> like 2 gigs comprssed down to like 100megs
<eob84> eclu, but the issue is it won't even intialise the sound daemon
<anathema> dont use the sound daemon
<erirlar> hi, how mutch space does ubuntu with kde use?
<LinuxJones> necorium,  .deb files are packages that contain applications for install on Debian based systems
<elcu> eob84: becuase you haven't installed the mp3 codec
<anathema> follow ubuntuguides on how to set sound up properly
<anathema> then disable ESD
<metalsand> Eh, if my card shows up functioning in iwconfig
<DaBlade> I haven't figured out how to manually install p7zip even after reading the readme several times
<DaBlade> it's a complex app
<metalsand> but doesn't ever recieve a DCHP IP, what should I do
<anathema> haha poor metalsand
<sobersabre> anathema, is there a way to make esd work with skype ? :) ( properly )
<anathema> you've been in here for days
<anathema> trying to get your thing wokring
<metalsand> I know man
<dark> try dhclient
<ivoks_> metalsand start wifi-radar
<metalsand> It's really frusterating :(
<anathema> sobersabre, ive never figured it out :( wish those assholes would make it alsa-native
<eob84> eclu, installed mad same issue
<anathema> i would like to hear my UT sounds while i play while on skype
<metalsand> dark: DChclient just does DHCPDISCOVERY
<sobersabre> anathema, alsa is much better than esd.
<metalsand> ivoks_: I have it
<djm62> alsa does multiplexing and OSS emulation
<anathema> yes
* tritium is shocked at anathema's language ;)
<anathema> thats why i want it to be alsa
<sobersabre> but, somehow, gnome chose esd.
<ivoks_> metalsand is there any network on the list?
<anathema> haha oops :)
<metalsand> ivoks_: How do I set it so it uses wlan0
<tritium> heh
<sobersabre> instead of jack
<metalsand> Not eth0
<djm62> and esd isn't competing with alsa
<ivoks_> metalsand edit /etc/wifi-radar.conf
<anathema> skype is my biggest complaint about switching to linux
<anathema> i cant believe they chose OSS
<anathema> glad they ported but i mean come on, how hard would alsa have been
<elcu> eob84: not sure then, sorry. are you determined to stick with rythmbox?
<sobersabre> anathema, there's a thing named "esddsp" - an esd wrapper for oss
<djm62> anathema: use OSS emulation?
<sobersabre> as for the arts theres "artsdsp"
<eob84> eclu, works well with ipod
<anathema> yes
<eob84> eclu, are good wiht xmms?
<sobersabre> so you actually are supposed to be able to run skype via: "esddsp -m skype"
<anathema> ive never gottan skype to work properly with esddsp
<sobersabre> anathema, i have done that with artsdsp
<elcu> anathema: were these comments directed at eob84? "anathema follow ubuntuguides on how to set sound up properly
<elcu> anathema then disable ESD"
<anathema> elcu, yes
<elcu> eob84: there you go.
<anathema> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<eob84> hmm?
<anathema> follow that
<anathema> it enables dmix
<anathema> which makes a LOT of stuff work right
<Geezer041> Hey
<Le-Chuck> Hi all - I can't install phppgadmin on ubuntu - I always see "page not found" with apache2
<metalsand> ivoks_:
<ivoks_> that's great site
<ivoks_> metalsand
<metalsand> WWhen I try to connect with wlan0
<Geezer041> would someone be able to help me install thunderbird in UBUTU
<metalsand> It says could not recieve an IP
<metalsand> lol
<anathema> Geezer041, sure
<Geezer041> thanks
<ivoks_> metalsand but, ur network is listed?
<Geezer041> i'm a linux noobie
<metalsand> ivoks_: I added it, yes
<anathema> sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<anathema> type that in a console Geezer041
<ivoks_> metalsand added?
<djm62> metalsand: what have you done so far to make it work?
<metalsand> I clicked new...
<anathema> then type killall gnome-panel
<anathema> and its installed.
<ivoks_> metalsand u shouldn't added it, it should appear by it self
<metalsand> djm62: I've installed wlan-ng drivers
<metalsand> Well, I'm connected to it right now with my internal
<metalsand> and it didn't just show up
<anathema> get that Geezer041 ?
<ivoks_> metalsand run iwlist wlan0 scan
<djm62> metalsand: so your card is detected and shows up if you type iwconfig?
<Geezer041> yes, thank you
<anathema> np
<hybrid_goth> hello
<Le-Chuck> Somebody willing to help me understand why I can't see phppgadmin? Someone using it at all here?
* djm62 leaves it to ivoks_
<anathema> man ive been helping necorium for 2 days trying to get isdn wokring haha
<Le-Chuck> Thanks in advance :)
<ivoks_> djm62 oh, u are so kind :)
<anathema> he doesnt have a net connection in linux
<anathema> so apt isnt too usefull
<anathema> i send him a pkg, he reboots, sees if it works
<anathema> comes back
<anathema> haha
<anathema> jesus
<elcu> anathema: i had to do that before i had a working connection.
<metalsand> djm62: yes it does
<djm62> ivoks_: I'm guessing you'll be right, and two slightly conflicting answers are never good
<elcu> not pleasant
<metalsand> wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Function not implemented
<metalsand> wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Function not implemented
<elcu> anathema: at least he wasn't on dialup
<ivoks> metalsand there u go...
<dantheman> chmod -rwxr-xr-x MYFILE       why does it act as though i've modded it to 0000?
<anathema> hes on isdn
<ivoks> it doesn't scan
<anathema> it isnt much faster than dialup
<Geezer041> Ok so i have run that command
<metalsand> Well, I obviously know there's a problem ivoks... :P
<anathema> which command Geezer041
<metalsand> That's why I'm here lol
<anathema> apt-get ?
<Geezer041> sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<anathema> ok
<anathema> good
<anathema> now type:
<anathema> killall gnome-panel
<djm62> dantheman: because it was -rwx initially, rather than +rwx ?
<anathema> then it will be in applications-internet
<ivoks> metalsand well... i don't know now... maybe djm62 knows :)
<metalsand> djm62: Help me out
<dantheman> so should i change all the - to +?
<metalsand> like anathema said, I've been in here for DAYS
<g14> because netmail is proprietary maybe?
<anathema> haha yes
<anathema> days
<anathema> poor guy
<metalsand> It isn't funny to me :(
<g14> wrong window
<anathema> i hear ya
<ivoks> i helped him around driver
<Geezer041> Thank you
<djm62> metalsand: rightski...do you have a good idea that your card works on linux, for other people?
<anathema> np Geezer041, genjoy
<anathema> enjoy
<metalsand> ivoks spent hours helping me get the driver installed
<ivoks> djm62 it's prism2 card
<metalsand> but, this still isn't just working
<Geezer041> Will i need to do this everytime i wish to install a program?
<metalsand> djm62: I know it's one of the most popular cards
<djm62> metalsand: is your network using WEP or WPA?
<elcu> Geezer041: in short, yes.  check out ubuntuguide.org
<Geezer041> thank you
<metalsand> No, djm62 I turned it off when I tried to get this configured
<ivoks> djm62 his card doesn't see network at all
<metalsand> no MAC filtering
<metalsand> and it can't scan
<djm62> metalsand: you have been searching
<metalsand> yet i've installed th drivers, modprobe prism2_cs shows nothing (no errors)
<djm62> metalsand: is your router broadcasting SSID?
<metalsand> Yes, djm62
<tjoyce> does anyone know about Ubuntu Shipit? I wouldn't mind helping out burning & shipping CDs
<metalsand> and I'm sure both the card and PCMCIA slot work because I've used them in both in Windows before
<djm62> metalsand: and if you type "iwconfig wlan0 essid $YOURSSID" what happens?
<batoms> tjoyce: i know i never got my cd, you can ship one to me ;)
<djm62> (you might not get an IP but it would be a nice start)
<metalsand> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<metalsand>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<ivoks> metalsand u tried that as root? (with sudo)
<djm62> metalsand: are you using sudo before these commands?
<metalsand> that was at root
<ivoks> hm hm
<djm62> metalsand: are wlan-ng the best drivers for your card?
<metalsand> djm62: AFAIK, yes
<Le-Chuck> Shall I beg? I can't find further information on this damn phppgadmin, according to the readme apt-get install should have sufficed...
<djm62> metalsand: that looks to me like the drivers aren't implementing all of the funcionality
<dabaSlon> im going back 2 windows...this sucks...
<dabaSlon> hah
<djm62> Le-Chuck: no need to beg, but if people here could help, they would have done so
<metalsand> djm62: I know others have gotten them tow ork :(
<Le-Chuck> Ok thanks :)
<djm62> metalsand: can you tell me the card model, for a quick googlecheck
<Le-Chuck> It's just that there's no bug on bugzilla so either nobody uses it, or it works for everybody else, I think it's the second
<metalsand> Senao SL 2511 PLUS EXT2
<djm62> Le-Chuck: can you try for an IRC channel more specific to that software?
<metalsand> Or sometiems it's listed as Senao NL 2511 PLUS EXT2
<topyli> Le-Chuck: i bet they have a mailing list
<metalsand> djm62: It's a prism 2.5 chipset card
<ivoks> it's prism2
<metalsand> 2.5 :P
<djm62> metalsand: usb? pcmcia? pci?
<mocker> hey everyone
<ivoks> djm62 maybe it has rf switch or smoething?!
<quicoju> hi! has anyone installed adesklets from source in your ubuntu?
<metalsand> The package currently supports the Intersil
<metalsand> 802.11b Prism2, Prism2.5, and Prism3 reference designs for PCMCIA, PCI, and
<Le-Chuck> djm62, of course but the problem is surely specific to the ubuntu package - it's very easy to install the package in general from source, but I don't know anything about apache configuration, nor I know how ubuntu does the "automatic" configuration after installation
<metalsand> USB. djm62  PCMCIA
<metalsand> It's a PCMCIA card
<dabaSlon> does anyone know if there is any compatibility between Ubuntu, and minidisc players?
<mocker> So I downloaded the Armyops230-linux.run file, but I'm new to linux. Anyone mind telling me how to install it?
<[1] punkass> when i enter my username and password in gdm it accepts it, pauses, then returns to gdm without error, and never logs me in...although i can get in via a terminal fine...anythougts?
<topyli> mocker: run it :)
<djm62> dabaSlon: notmd.sf.net
<hybrid_goth> dabaSlon:  have you tried it as a mass drive
<dabaSlon> thanks, Ill check it out
<topyli> mocker: that is, in a terminal, do "sudo sh Armyops230-linux.run"
<djm62> metalsand: reading now...what prism2 modules get loaded?
<dabaSlon> i just plugged it so far.
<metalsand> djm62: I'm not sure, but I know i need prism2_cs, and modprobe checks that with no errors
<ivoks> metalsand lsmod
<jahi> Hi, Im wondering if there was a live-CD, which comes with XFCE4 installed?
<quicoju> help compiling  adesklets
<ivoks> metalsand and don;t paste! :)
<dabaSlon> djm62: its still pretty early...
<metalsand> What shall i look for ivoks
<ivoks> metalsand prism*
<metalsand> prism2_cs              80168  1
<metalsand> p80211                 33328  1 prism2_cs
<DanglyBits> anyone have the kxdocker program running on their kubuntu system?
<dabaSlon> actually, now I remember an article taht says use your output from your Sound card, and input into your minidisc, to record analog...
<metalsand> pcmcia                 22244  5 prism2_cs
<metalsand> Those 3
<djm62> dabaSlon: I don't use MD...proprietary.  I was only aware of the project's existence
<metalsand> Perhaps I just wasn't meant for Linux :(
<AirWays> Why I can get only 60Hz at 1024x768 resolution even this screen supports 85Hz... Should I change xorg.conf files "VertRefresh     60-75" <-- line ?
<djm62> metalsand: it all looks good...if you type dmesg directly after inserting the card, are there any conspicuous things going badly?
<elcu> AirWays: yes
<elcu> AirWays: hang on
<neofeed> why does: oggenc --title="Know It All" --artist="Lagwagon" --album="Trashed" -o "03_know_it_all.ogg" "03_know_it_all.wav" --- not work when I run it though backtics?
<AirWays> Okay
<dabaSlon> djm62: I dont use it often any more either.
<neofeed> I just did `oggenc --title="Know It All" --artist="Lagwagon" --album="Trashed" -o "03_know_it_all.ogg" "03_know_it_all.wav"` but that does not work :(
<dabaSlon> ALthough its a cool device...
<elcu> AirWays: back it up first, then find out the rates for your monitor, both horizontal, and vertical, then enter the correct details
<dantheman> is there a way to make icons on my desktop smaller?
<hybrid_goth> .ogg pwns
<djm62> dabaSlon: I'm saving up for an iriver
<topyli> metalsand: none of them are meant for linux. some just work because someone has written drivers :)
<metalsand> hrmmm
<dabaSlon> I like MD betted than CD, doesnt skip, no scratching issues...
<DanglyBits> anyone point me to a HOWTO on installing Mambo-CMS
<ali4728> Newbie needs help!! How can I check if a package/program is installed on my ubuntu machine through my shell? thnx...
<metalsand> djm62: I get this
<metalsand> Prism2 card SN: 04A236634\x00\x00\x00
<metalsand> linkstatus=DISCONNECTED (unhandled)
<metalsand> p80211knetdev_hard_start_xmit: Tx attempt prior to association, frame dropped.
<metalsand> linkstatus=ASSOCFAIL (unhandled)
<metalsand> p80211knetdev_hard_start_xmit: Tx attempt prior to association, frame dropped.
<AirWays> Hm
<dabaSlon> ali4728: type the packages name into the shell
<hybrid_goth> metasland plz dont flood
<Tatster> Danglybits - have you tried http://help.mamboserver.com
<ali4728> no command?
<hybrid_goth> try #flood
<dabaSlon> maybe there is
<djm62> metalsand: I'll go into #flood for further stuff
<ali4728> <dabaSlon> No command with it?
<elcu> metalsand: /msg him if necessary
<LinuxJones> metalsand, what card do you have ?
<Fator_Dee> ali4728: apt-cache show package
<dabaSlon> if you install rar, and type in rar in a terminal it will run rar
<maxx__> hello ubuntu users! :)
<metalsand> I figured 5 lines wouldn't kill anyone
<metalsand> sorry
<dabaSlon> and if it was not installed,,,,it will tell you there is no such thing.
<maxxu> i have a little problem with g++
<ali4728> <Fator_Dee> Thank you
<dabaSlon> hello maxxu
<djm62> metalsand: erm...this looks like a horrible problem: have you googled the exact error message?
<maxxu> when i try to install any programs from source like gdeslets or xmms or anything else.. at ./configure i get the error than i don't have g++ installed
<ivoks> maxxu apt-get install g++
<maxxu> i tried with apt-get install g++-3.3, but it doesnt work
<hybrid_goth> metalsand : thank you
<elcu> maxxu: install build-essential
<hybrid_goth> maxxu: try apt-cache search g++
<maxxu> ok elcu let's try that
<Gabriel> is there any good multimedia repo for hoary ppc?
<Fator_Dee> Gabriel: what do you need?
<paulproteus> A working mplayer, for a start. ;)
<hybrid_goth> Gabriel: all you need is mplayer from their site
<shadeofgrey> okay
<AirWays> ammm?
<shadeofgrey> i need help with enabling totem for DVD's
<hybrid_goth> Gabriel: get the source and copile it b/c the ubuntu mplayer sux
<AirWays> elcu?
<djm62> metalsand: or tried....the hostap drivers for it?
<ali4728> Newbie needs help!! How can open port 80 on my Ubuntu machine?
<elcu> AirWays: yes?
<mocker> hmmm, when I run the file it says the file doesn't exist
<maxxu> build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or libc-dev Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
* djm62 was searching his memory for that
<maxxu> that is what i get
<AirWays> Do you know answer to my problem?
<ivoks> djm62 i tought that to, but aren't those just for hosting AP?
<shadeofgrey> VLC isnt going to cut it.  they use the worst file menu ive ever seen in a computer program
<AirWays> OH nothing
<AirWays> You said that alredy
<elcu> AirWays: find out the rates for your monitor, both horizontal, and vertical, then enter the correct details
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, you have libdvdcss2 installed ?
<Gabriel> Fator_Dee, actually nothing for now but I would simply like to know ;)
<Boohbah> ali4728: you need to forward the port if you are behind a firewall
<djm62> ivoks: no, I use them on ipaq
<AirWays> "then find out the rates for your monitor, both horizontal, and vertical" <-- How I can do that?
<shadeofgrey> not sure
<metalsand> djm62: I missed the first thing you said
<shadeofgrey> one moment
<metalsand> Before or tried the hostap drivers
<djm62> metalsand: try the hostap modules...
<Boohbah> AirWays: read the fine manual
<quicoju> tried to compile adesklets but the configure script says cannot find python include path, and i have python 2.4 installed
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, you need that to be able to play back encrypted dvd's
<maxxu> so can anyone help me with my problem?
<AirWays> What fine manual
<ivoks> metalsand sudo apt-get install hostap-source
<Boohbah> AirWays: the one that came with your monitor
<djm62> metalsand: apt-cache search hostap, and match your kernel with the available modules
<djm62> ivoks: they're available precompiled
<AirWays> This is million-years old
<ali4728> <Boohbah> Yeah OK but how about on Ubuntu how do I open the port 80 through Shell?
<AirWays> Is there any other way
<Boohbah> AirWays: or you can go to the manufacturer's web site
<bluesign> Airways: check back of your monitor
<ivoks> djm62 i'm not sure...
<elcu> quicoju: IIRC, you need the python-dev package
<AirWays> Back of monitor?
<AirWays> Ah
<AirWays> ->
<djm62> ivoks: I just searched it ;)
<quicoju> thanks
<ivoks> djm62 ah, i'm on breezy :)
<bluesign> airways: some times manufacturers write, or just google it
<Boohbah> ali4728: well, you need to run a daemon that uses that port, such as apache
<elcu> maxxu: apt-get update maybe?
<AirWays> Hmm
<metalsand> djm62: What command do I use to install after I find the one I need
<maxxu> nope, it doesn't work
<Fator_Dee> metalsand: apt-get install packagename
<djm62> metalsand: sudo apt-get install hostap-modules-the-one-you-need
<metalsand> I already have it cached, though
<metalsand> oh
<ali4728> <Boohbah> Whch version of apache ? any idea?
<elcu> maxxu: is your sources.list  ok?
<tizen> anyone know if you can setup a keylogger as a firefox extension?
<djm62> metalsand: or use synaptic...it's easier to give a command on IRC than demonstrate a mouse click though
<maxxu> yes, i think. should i list the links?
<metalsand> Okay
<djm62> tizen: only for firefox...and why would you want to do that, anyway?
<elcu> maxxu: not in here.
<metalsand> Installed hostap-modules-2.4.26-1-686
<Boohbah> ali4728: how about 2.0.54
<ivoks> ok
<maxxu> private then?
<ali4728> 1.30xx?
<elcu> #flood
<ali4728> <Boohbah> 1.30xx?
<elcu> maxxu: ok
<Boohbah> ali4728: sure
<djm62> metalsand: what kernel are you using? type "uname -a" to see
<ivoks> metalsand now go to that wlan-ng directory
<AirWays> Hmm
<AirWays> There is only : 75 Hz refresh rate
<AirWays> Nothing else
<ali4728> <Boohbah> I will also need php & mysql
<AirWays> About horizsync
<dman> any known problems with xine quiting directly after opening files?
<metalsand> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-686 #1
<psychonate> dman, What files?
<bluesign> airways: best way is to check manufacturer and model on google
<metalsand> ivoks: okay
<LinuxJones> dman, you probably don't have the playback codecs installed
<darksatanic> dman: I've had that with MPEG2s.
<AirWays> I'm doing that
<ivoks> and do sudo make uninstall
<elcu> AirWays: is it a brand-name monitor?
<hybrid_goth> does vlc work on ppc ubuntu
<AirWays> H Frequency : 30-66 Khz
<AirWays> V Frequency : 50-130 Hz
<AirWays> Those?
<djm62> metalsand: damn! sudo apt-get install hostap-source
<darksatanic> dman: My solution was to go back to the earlier version of libxine...
<bluesign> airways: yep
<tizen> djm62: to get my best friend's gmail password to mess with him :)
<whiteknight> hybrid_goth: works on my ppc
<metalsand> oh, okay djm
<AirWays> And what about those?
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> 2.4.x modules :)
<jedipottsy> yo, im back :D
<djm62> tizen: apt-get install evilness
<anathema> damnit, of course themes dont seem to work in BMP
<metalsand> hostap-source is already the newest version.
<metalsand> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<anathema> nothing ever works wiht themse
<AirWays> H Frequency : 30-66 Khz
<AirWays> V Frequency : 50-130 Hz
<dman> i installed the win32codec package.. but no luck.. it does show the files in preview mode in nautilus..
<AirWays> I put like that?
<Barnabas> anathema, I justed to tell u I managed
<Barnabas> oops
<jedipottsy> is there logitech drivers for linux? i want to be able to use my forward and back button in web pages (mx1000)
<bluesign> airways: yep
<Barnabas> +just wanted
<shadeofgrey> linux jones which source list contains libdvdcss2 ?
<Tatster> Is there an equivalent of Windoze Group Policy controls (to restrict desktop changes etc)  in Ubuntu?
<AirWays> Okay
<metalsand> djm62: next step?
<AirWays> I'll test ->
<tizen> djm62: It's just for a prank dude.
<larsrohdin> how to format a disc with fat32?
<djm62> metalsand: hang on, I'll get them myself (memory not great)
<Boohbah> ali4728: check out what google found: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PHPDevelopmentHowTo
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, marillate
<hybrid_goth> whiteknight: will i need to get all those codecs on the site
<Squalleh> hi
<hybrid_goth> or is there a deb
<jedipottsy> what command to get bmp?
<whiteknight> hybrid_goth: no, though i did have to compile libdvdcss myself
<anathema> jedipottsy, sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<djm62> jedipottsy: I think it's beep-media-player
<LinuxJones> dman, what kind of file are you trying to open up /
<jedipottsy> thnx
<anathema> djm62, you get skins working?
<anathema> man im having bad luck wiht skins
<whiteknight> hybrid_goth: the only problem is that my iBook even with dma enabled can't play a dvd smoothly enough
<anathema> for gnome and for beep
<anathema> haah
<jedipottsy> now whats command to get "mouse" drivers so i can use the other buttons
<anathema> what mouse
<jedipottsy> logitech
<anathema> dont need a driver
<jedipottsy> mx1000
<anathema> ill show you jedipottsy sec
<jedipottsy> forward and back button dont work
<larsrohdin> i don't understand this mkfs thing... how can i format my /dev/hdb1 with fat32?
<anathema> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=46
<anathema> read that
<hybrid_goth> whiteknight: yea the mplayer plays tv shows nice but it isnt that great for dvds
<hybrid_goth> G3?
<anathema> shows how to get the mx1000 workign
<dman> darksatanic: im using an old knoppix 3.3 distr. to play EVERYTHING... i dont understand why it does not work in ubuntu.. even after the multimedia updates..
<djm62> anathema: I don't use skinds
<anathema> ah
<anathema> the beep default is kind of ugly
<ivoks> metalsand stucked? :)
<anathema> too bright
<metalsand> ivoks: djm62 is getting steps :P
<dark> mx1000 didnt work for me, had laser turn off issues, was horrible for games :x and that was in windows
<djm62> ivoks: it's been a while...I'm reading /usr/share/doc
<ivoks> metalsand i told you couple of days ago to install hostap-source :)
<ivoks> but no...
<anathema> buddy has it wokring fine in linux dark
<Anubis> http://www.realistanew.com/2005/03/18/gnome-menu-editor/
<ivoks> :))
<jedipottsy> i love my mx1000 - just wish batt life was longer
<anathema> very good for games
<dark> hmm interesting
<metalsand> ivoks: I was always following your every command :P
<ali4728> Help 1 I installed apache2 what is the comand to start the server? thnx
<dark> my issue was, id pick it up off the pad, and the laser would turn off
<dark> so when i put it back down, it took a second to turn on
<dark> so it lagged by 1-2 secs on sharp turns
<ivoks> metalsand you didn't if u did, you would't have problems with LOG-FILE :P
<dark> (horrible for fps obviously :x)
<metalsand> lol
<djm62> metalsand: apt-cache search linux-headers and get the one that match your kernel
<dark> hopefully they fixed it inone of the revisions
<ivoks> djm62 he has them
<metalsand> I belive I have the newest ones
<djm62> ivoks: ah good
<ivoks> djm62 he has whole source, configure for his kernel :)
<djm62> ivoks: does that make it look like make-kpkg?
<ali4728> Help 1 I installed apache2 what is the comand to start the server? thnx
<LinuxJones> ali4728, /etc/init.d/apa{TAB} restart
<dman> LinuxJones: can't say that one file type never works and another one does..
<ivoks> djm62 I wouldn't suggest, guy is total newbie
<dark> sweet, i may try one again
<dark> had to return my 1000 for a 510
<eruin> make-jpkg :P
<LinuxJones> dman, it's intermittent ?
<punkrockguy318> How can I get vim to remember my cursor position on files?
<jedipottsy> ok is there a software i can make calls with in linux/
<Fish-Face> Hi, is gimp-2.2.6 in any of the hoary repos?
<metalsand> djm62: He's right. It's my first week in Linux
<ali4728> <LinuxJones> appreciated
<dman> LinuxJones: some avi's work others don't, totem-xine just exits without any error..
<djm62> ivoks: I was wondering if it was as though that was already done
<ivoks> djm62 better to go configure/make/make install
<thenewlax> anyone get any problems with there soundcard not working all of a sudden. A box popped up that said: Please Check that your soundcard is configured properly, u have the correct output plugin selected and no other program is blocking the sound card
<LinuxJones> ali4728, gotta love the TAB auto-complete :)
<ivoks> djm62 nope, I think that he has only headers now...
<djm62> metalsand: have you got fakeroot? if not, apt-cache search, the usual
<metalsand> I'm still in the /etc/wlan
<ali4728> I know magic
<dman> LinuxJones: no.. some avi's or mpg's NEVER work
<metalsand> wondering if I hsould make --- Make install
<LinuxJones> dman, your running Hoary ?
<ivoks> djm62 it's been couple of days, i don't remeber what i said to install or deinstall :)
<dman> LinuxJones: yes
<thenewlax> yea i am
<jedipottsy> is there wma support in windows?
<ivoks> djm62 fakeroot?
<ivoks> djm62 that wouldn't help him
<elcu> jedipottsy: er, yes
<djm62> metalsand: this is a baptism of fire for you..sorry
<BiSON> is it possible to install windows xp with the same ubuntu disk partition ?
<LinuxJones> dman, sudo apt-get update && apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<metalsand> ahaahahah
<elcu> BiSON: yes
<djm62> ivoks: fakeroot debian/rules binary no?
<jedipottsy> elcu, how?
<eruin> wow
<thenewlax> can anyone help me out??
<eruin> the force shutdown applet is insanely ugly
<eruin> :)
<elcu> jedipottsy: do you mean support in ubuntu?
<ivoks> djm62 in /usr/src?
<BiSON> elcu, hhpw ?
<ivoks> djm62 he can't do anything as user there :)
<BiSON> elcu, how ?
<djm62> ivoks: in $HOME?
<ivoks> djm62 hostap-source is in /usr/src
<jedipottsy> elcu, yeah
<elcu> BiSON: installing ubuntu first or before?
<Squalleh> hi
<jedipottsy> elcu, i wanna be able to play wma files
<eruin> I think totem-xine can play wma with the w32codecs package
<ivoks> jedipottsy install windows :)
<BiSON> elcu, first
<djm62> ivoks: hang on...I thought it was a tar.bz2
<eruin> (look for restrictedformats on the wiki)
<thenewlax> anyone get any problems with there soundcard not working all of a sudden. A box popped up that said: Please Check that your soundcard is configured properly, u have the correct output plugin selected and no other program is blocking the sound card
<xukun> anybody if its possible to add keyserver somewhere in ~.gnupg?
<eruin> rhyhtmbox, etc cant play wma since it uses gstreamer
<metalsand> eh, how do I What's the cmd to serch apt-cache?
<anathema> wonder if there is a beep channel i can ask in
<anathema> haha
<djm62> metalsand: apt-cache search
<elcu> BiSON: you might have problems with the bootloader.
<dman> LinuxJones: already got the latest installed
<ivoks> djm62 it is, but when you unpack it, it creates /usr/src/modules/hostap-source/
<whiteknight> thenewlax: what program are you trying to use?
<xukun> bob2: do you have any idea?
<Squalleh> im trying to load ubuntu live, but when it boots it seems to freeze up on loading enterprise volume management system...any ideas?
<ivoks> Squalleh ctrl c
<LinuxJones> dman, argh I am out of ideas dude :(
<thenewlax> xine
<jedipottsy> ivoks, without installing wma
<metalsand> devscripts - Scripts to make the life of a Debian Package maintainer easier
<metalsand> fakeroot - Gives a fake root environment
<BiSON> elcu, so ?
<metalsand> No info on which kernal install I should get :/
<elcu> BiSON: i've always done windows, then ubuntu.
<djm62> ivoks: it creates whatever you tell it ;) from $HOME, tar -xjvf /usr/src/hostap-*
<ivoks> Squalleh and deinstall evlm
<Squalleh> ?
<Squalleh> uh huh
<Squalleh> lemme get a pen
<jedipottsy> ivoks, without installing windows*
<LinuxJones> dman, can you install gxine ?
<ivoks> djm62 ok, do what you think is best :)
<djm62> metalsand: sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<anathema> nice found it
<LinuxJones> dman, it works ok for me
<metalsand> done
<ivoks> jedipottsy hm... buy mp3 player that can play wma :)
<elcu> BiSON: most linux distros know you might install on a box with windows already on it.  windows doesn't give a fuck.
<djm62> ivoks: I fear messing around in /usr/src... root can always make a mistake
<BiSON> elcu, ok i will remove ubuntu and install windows and then install ubuntu but is there any special steps for that ?
<ivoks> djm62 true
<jedipottsy> nvm,
<amonkey> how can i figure out what firewall i'm running on my linux box? nmap shows only a few ports open, but iptables does't ahev any restrictions(i think)
<elcu> BiSON: if you want to dual boot, you need to paritition.  the ubuntu installer can do that for you, and resize the windows paritition to make room.
<djm62> metalsand: ok...can you type (as a normal user, in your home directory) "tar -xjvf /usr/src/hostap*"
<jedipottsy> how can i enable 6.1 sound for music files?
<dman> LinuxJones: gxine is already installed.. exits with the same files..
<ivoks> amonkey lol
<elcu> *partition
<jedipottsy> or cant i?
<ivoks> amonkey there only are few ports open by default
<Fator_Dee> amonkey: if you have not installed any, you don't have any
<LinuxJones> dman, your on Hoary ?
<metalsand> Okay dokey, djm62
<ivoks> amonkey and there is only one firewall - netfilter aka iptables
<metalsand> Done :)
<BiSON> elcu, make 2 paritition ?
<djm62> and now you have a modules directory, right?
<dman> LinuxJones: yes
<elcu> what is your current computer setup? ubuntu on the drive and that's it?
<metalsand> Eh. You know better than I do :P
<amonkey> ivoks: i know i'm a nub, but i wasn't the one who set up the box. how can i open up a port on iptables?
<LinuxJones> dman, I am out of ideas :(
<metalsand>  Yes, yes I do
<ivoks> amonkey ?
<metalsand> module/hostapt-source ect
<ivoks> amonkey they all are open
<eruin> whats he trying to play with gxine?
<shadeofgrey> okay guys.  i installed libdvdcss2 and totem still wont play DVD's
<Fator_Dee> amonkey: do you know if he who set the box up conffed a firewall?
<djm62> metalsand: always good to check
<shadeofgrey> is there another package besides that -- that i need?
<BiSON> elcu, yup and 3 other parititons
<eruin> anyone wanna play wma, etc: READ http://ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ali4728> What is the correct command to install php (the version which works with mysql) I get the following Error when I try!!!
<ali4728> # apt-get install php4   / message: E: Couldn't find package
<metalsand> djm62: Of course
<elcu> shadeofgrey: totem-gstreamer?
<djm62> metalsand: I'm just grabbing my own kernel headers to do this in parallel
<shadeofgrey> ahhhh!
<topyli> LinuxJones: is gxine a good music player? how does it handle playlists. i'm looking for a media player to end all media players
<susanne> hi all, what was the name of the metapackape again, that pulls all packages for c++ development in?
<metalsand> djm62: Sure things, djm62.
<elcu> shadeofgrey: no, i meant do you have that installed or totem-xine
<eruin> topyli: no
<LinuxJones> eruin, all video files he tries to play back crashes any playback software he has tried. xine totem etc...
<metalsand> If you can get this working you have no idea how greatful I'll be
<metalsand> I've been at this for over 15 hours, no joke
<shadeofgrey> streamer
<m3jsh> hey guys, anyone know the command to see what kernel you're using?
<amonkey> fator_dee: no, but i think he did because i couldn't reach the azureus webinterfacte on it's port even though i could lnyx to it from ssh on the box itself
<topyli> eruin: referring to gxine?
<metalsand> uname -a
<snugglebunny> topyli, I'm a fan of rhythmbox. But only because of the lack of excellent linux media players.
<djm62> metalsand: yeah, things get frustrating when you don't even know what's going wrong
<eruin> topyli: yes, it's not a good music player at all
<LinuxJones> topyli, gxine is a video player, rhythmbox is no good for you ?
<m3jsh> metalsand: thanks
<susanne> uname -r
<metalsand> m3jsh: Uh uhuh :)
<Fator_Dee> amonkey: look through the gnome menu if you have firestarter installed
<ivoks> Linux i8600 2.6.10-ivoks-686 #1 Thu May 5 06:01:25 CEST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<shadeofgrey> should i have xine instead/
<shadeofgrey> ?
<elcu> BiSON: personally how i'd do it is to format using windows, deleting all the partitions.  then install ubuntu by resizing the windows partition to make room for the linux partitions.
<ramai> Hi, does anybody know if there is a progam for linux like power dvd fo windows?
<ali4728> # apt-get install php4   / message: E: Couldn't find package
<ali4728> What is the correct command to install php (the version which works with mysql) I get the following Error when I try!!!
<amonkey> fator_dee: ssh access only
<metalsand> djm62: Yep, everything's been an uphill struggle in Linux. But I already apprciate it a lot
<elcu> BiSON: i'm not sure if you want extra partitions though
<topyli> snugglebunny, LinuxJones, rhythmbox is nice. and totem is OK. i'd like to have just one app
<metalsand> That's why I'm so devoted :P
<topyli> like mplayer
<dark> anyone see breakage on gnome from breezy updates around last night?
<metalsand> XMMS is a nice audio player
<djm62> metalsand: when it works, it works...when it doesn't work, it can be a right little bugger
<snugglebunny> topyli, There is no good single system. Totem is nice for vid and rhythm is nice for audio
<elcu> shadeofgrey: i was told to switch to the xine version
<eruin> ali4728: eruin@lorien:~ $ sudo apt-get install php4 -> php4 is already the latest version.
<topyli> snugglebunny: yeah, so far i've settled for them
<snugglebunny> I think one of the biggest problems atm is the lack of relationship between media files and programs and a cohesive library system
<Jibby> anyone know why when i use gxine the audio/video is outta sync?
<amonkey> fator_dee: it's a server on a fat ass pipe, and i want to torrent off of it. i couldn't access the azureus interface, but i'm using torrentflux but the upload rate is dismal. much the same as it would be if i didn't have my nat setup right
<metalsand> XMMS doesn't need a plugin installed :P
<amonkey> so i think the port is blocked
<BiSON> elcu, i can delete the patitions and make 2 parts, one for the windows and the other for ubuntu ,, how is that ?
<metalsand> djm62: I'm not done am I? :P
<snugglebunny> topyli, All that needs to happen is for a library system to be integreated into totem
<drcode> hi all
<snugglebunny> Hmm I do have some free time this summer
<topyli> metalsand: xmms was nice 10 years ago. almost anything has a better interface than xmms these days :)
<elcu> BiSON: yes, that would work, although technically ubuntu usually takes another partition when you select it to automatically allocate the free space.
<drcode> in cygwin I Use xwin to connect to linux
<Fator_Dee> amonkey: if he set the firewall with firestarter it would be easy to open a port
<drcode> in linux how I Can connect to other linux?
<paulproteus> topyli: beep-media-player > xmms
<BiSON> elcu, ok thanks dude
<LinuxJones> topyli, I don't know if there is a one size fits all media player for Linux that does everything
<paulproteus> metalsand: beep-media-player > xmms
<elcu> BiSON: you can resize the windows partition by selecting the size part in the installer IIRC, hoary.
<snugglebunny> most things > xmms
<ivoks> drcode in many ways :)
<djm62> metalsand: ok
<Fator_Dee> amonkey: I'd suggest you ask the guy who set up your box to help out, that would be the easiest way
<eruin> rhythmbox 0.9 > all
<paulproteus> It's a drop-in replacement for XMMS using GTK 2.
<drcode> I want to use xdcm
<paulproteus> eruin: quodlibet > rhythmbox
<paulproteus> :)
<drcode> or somthing
<eruin> paulproteus: hahaha
<drcode> not vnc
<topyli> LinuxJones: mplayer, but it has a horrible interface too
<ivoks> drcode and vnc
<paulproteus> Rhythmbox is really high latency for me.  Quod Libet is very smooth.
<ali4728> <eruin> I get the error # apt-get install php4   / message: E: Couldn't find package
<metalsand> djm62: Ok?
<paulproteus> eruin: What's so funny?
<eruin> if a media player can't do automatic playlists and burn audi cds, then it sucks imo
<ivoks> paulproteus quodlibet rocks
<djm62> metalsand: cd /usr/src
<snugglebunny> the real problem is that rhythmplayer is the best of a bad bunch and still doesn't really fufil its aims
<anathema> is there a way to make all files in a dir all lower case?
<paulproteus> snugglebunny: No, but quod libet does! :)
<anathema> they are upper case now
<metalsand> Okay
<snugglebunny> paulproteus, I'll check it out
<ivoks> eruin rhythmbox sucks :p
<ivoks> :))
<eruin> ivoks: what version+
<drcode> I mean not vnc
<eruin> you're all rhythmbox 0.8 nubs :P
<drcode> like I do in cygwin with xwin
<ivoks> eruin yours
<paulproteus> drcode: ssh -X ?
<ivoks> eruin development version
<djm62> metalsand: and ln -s <your linux headers> linux
<eruin> ivoks: what branch?
<ivoks> can't rename tags
<drcode> it will connect to my x server?
<drcode> like I do in xwin?
<ivoks> eruin that one i d/w from you
<metalsand> How do I find out which linux headers I have
<djm62> metalsand: putting sudo before that
<eruin> ivoks: enable it when you build then
<eruin> sheesh
<djm62> metalsand: cd /usr/src then type ls
<jedipottsy> how do i install skype?
<ivoks> eruin i did, but i doesn't listen to me
<eruin> then you didn't ;)
<metalsand> I have 2 versions  :-x
<ivoks> did
<jedipottsy> i have downloaded the deb file
<djm62> metalsand: the one with your processor in
<ivoks> :p
<AirWays> How I can install .deb package?
<ivoks> :))
<metalsand> One matches my kernal
<Fator_Dee> AirWays: sudo dpkg -i debfile.deb
<LinuxJones> AirWays, dpkg -i packaename.deb
<djm62> metalsand: what are they?
<forsaker8k6> hi guys
<AirWays> Thaks
<metalsand> linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<metalsand> linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686
<LinuxJones> forsaker8k6, hi
<BiSON> AirWays, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<djm62> metalsand: the one with 686 in
<eruin> the latter package should fetch the first
<metalsand> Okay, dj
<metalsand> I ran the cmd :)
<thenewlax> anyone get any problems with there soundcard not working all of a sudden. A box popped up that said: Please Check that your soundcard is configured properly, u have the correct output plugin selected and no other program is blocking the sound card
<snugglebunny> paulproteus, it looks very nice. But I'll wait till it's past 0.1
<paulproteus> snugglebunny: I use it every day, and it's really a refreshingly good program.
<LinuxJones> thenewlax, run gstreamer-properties and play around with the default output sink
<paulproteus> I happen to have had good experiences with this developer before; his name is Joe Wreschnig.  But anyway, up to you.
<forsaker8k6> people, i would like to give breezy a try.. any good reason for not doing it? (i have an amd64 system)
<DanglyBits> i just bought some new digital headphone/mic combo..how can i check to see is ubuntu sound is setup correctly?
<metalsand> djm62: Next step?
<DanglyBits> usb headphone/mic combo
<snugglebunny> paulproteus, I tend to be wary about playing around on a system which is working perfectly
<djm62> metalsand: made the link?
<snugglebunny> or as near to perfect as computers get
<metalsand> djm62: Yes
<hans_> how is the performance of the nvidia drivers for linux?
<thenewlax> none of them work
<thenewlax> WTF
<forsaker8k6> hans_, cannot complain about
<eruin> haich: great
<hans_> better than the ati drivers?
<eruin> hans_ even
<eruin> yes
<LinuxJones> thenewlax, do you know if you were running the alsa drivers ?
<djm62> metalsand: now, go to the modules/hostap directory
<Gabriel> Fator_Dee, well finally I need libdvdcss on my ppc to read DVD
<forsaker8k6> yes hans_
<forsaker8k6> that is for sure
<djm62> metalsand: sorry, chaos at home here ;)
<thenewlax> right now in the gstreamer preferences it says i wasnrt
<thenewlax> i was using ESD
<LinuxJones> thenewlax, paste the output of lsmod to www.pastebin.ca then post the link to it here in irc
<djm62> metalsand: then simply type "fakeroot debian/rules binary-modules"
<aurax> hello
<djm62> metalsand: and if it doesn't work, I'll consume ma chapeau
<aurax> anyone knows a good printer+copier+scanner that works good under ubuntu ?
<Amaranth> I've heard good things about HPs.
<aurax> laser?
<metalsand> djm62: I'm having trouble finding the right dir
<snugglebunny> HP seem to have the best linux support
<aurax> i saw lots, but none has nix compability
<aurax> true
<metalsand> modules/hostap-source/driver/modules/hostap_proc.c
<aurax> you know any specific model ?
<djm62> metalsand: you tar -xjvf-ed it in your home directory, right?
<metalsand> I'm in /usr/src
<metalsand> Yes, djm
<djm62> metalsand: cd ~/modules/hostap
<eruin> lol
<thenewlax> http://pastebin.ca/11247
<eruin> "output of lsmod"
<eruin> :P
<rhys-hynaws> I am having samba problems. Help?
<eruin> haha
<metalsand> eep
<djm62> metalsand: cd ~/modules/hostap-source #even
<eruin> thenewlax: you actually have to RUN the command lsmod
<metalsand> okay
<eruin> and paste the output
<metalsand> I'm ther :)
<metalsand> there
<djm62> metalsand: you there...sweet
<eruin> not type "output of lsmod" :P
<metalsand> Now that I can't scroll up in IRSSI
<thenewlax> ah
<metalsand> what was that command :P
<thenewlax> i see
<djm62> metalsand: now type "fakeroot debian/rules binary-modules"
<Fator_Dee> metalsand: page up & page down
<LinuxJones> thenewlax, haha you have to type lsmod in gnome-terminal then paste the output of the command on pastebin.ca
<thenewlax> i see
<metalsand> done, djm62
<thenewlax> lemme try
<djm62> metalsand: nothing horrible happen?
<Gabriel> is there any good multimedia repo for hoary ppc? I need libdvdcss
<djm62> metalsand: if not, cd .. and type ls...ready to install ;)
<ivoks> djm62 whatch out.. he will paste now :)
<trygvebw> Gabriel, isn't that in Restricted or Multiverse?
<djm62> metalsand: "cd .."
<metalsand> Looks good
<toby_> how can I get past su? installation never asked me for a root password O_o
<trygvebw> toby_, Ubuntu uses sudo
<djm62> toby_: there is not root
<toby_> ohh
<trygvebw> To run a command as root, type "sudo command"
<ivoks> toby_ sudo -s
<thenewlax> http://pastebin.ca/11248
<thenewlax> there
<toby_> heh, thanks :>
<thenewlax> my bad
<trygvebw> or type "sudo -i" to go into a root shell :)
<rhys-hynaws> I am having samba problems. Help?
<metalsand> hostap-modules-2.6.10-5-686_0.2.6-1_i386.deb  hostap-source
<djm62> metalsand: you see the .deb file there...
<tarzeau> someone play Bub-n-Bros.sf.net with me?
<elcu> or run the root terminal from menu
<metalsand> Looks good, djm62
<metalsand> Yes, I see it
<djm62> metalsand: dpkg -i nameofthatfile.deb
<Gabriel> trygvebw, maybe not for PPC ?
<djm62> metalsand: "sudo dpkg -i ...."
<neofeed> anyone might help me trace down my printing issue?
<metalsand> and it's off!
<metalsand> alright, done.
<djm62> ivoks: feeling manly?
<jedipottsy> is there a free skypeout?
<djm62> metalsand: I'm not sure what that has done to your hotplug scripts, but the modules are now correctly installed
<ivoks> djm62 ? :)
<djm62> metalsand: it was only about 5 commands really, 5 commands and a lot of worry
<metalsand> Horray, so what did I just do now? :P
<dominik_> does anybody know the irc chan of ubuntuusers.de ?
<LinuxJones> thenewlax, do you have a SB Audigy card ?
<ivoks> builded your first debian package :)
<metalsand> Installed hostap-source
<trygvebw> Gabriel, no idea
<ivoks> metalsand builded your first debian package :)
<metalsand> Which.... Will make my card hopefully work?
<hybrid_goth> Gabriel: whats up
<djm62> ivoks: I have to go feed my family...can you help him get hostap modules associated with his card if it hasn't happened automatically
<LinuxJones> dominik_, join #ubuntu-de
<hybrid_goth> ?
<ivoks> djm62 i'll try
<ivoks> metalsand ok... now do this
<dominik_> thx
<metalsand> Thanks djm62 ;)
<ivoks> metalsand sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<djm62> metalsand: almost certainly it will have your card working, but I must now go...best of british ;)
<metalsand> You probably saved theday :P
<thenewlax> i dunno
<Gabriel> hybrid_goth, I need libdvdcss for my hoary ppc system
<larsrohdin> how can I change the ownership of a fat32 dev?
<thenewlax> this is the first time my audio hasnt worked
<larsrohdin> sudo chown gives me Operation not permitted...
<LinuxJones> thenewlax, ok do lspci -v and look for a multimedia/sound device and tell us the model or type of card
<ivoks> metalsand try iwconfig to see if there is any card
<trygvebw> ?
<trygvebw> hm
<xukun> Can I configure Gnupg to automatically fetch puplic keys as necessary? I think this comes in very handy with Mutt, as I won,t have to go and download and Import a key manualy in another terminal
<metalsand> Okay, ivoks
<trygvebw> larsrohdin, try "sudo -i" and command then
<xukun> of topic I know
<metalsand> wlan0 is there
<metalsand> still
<ivoks> metalsand now give me lsmod | grep prism
<anathema> jesus metalsand, i would have given up so long ago
<larsrohdin> trygvebw, /bin/chown: /bin/chown: cannot execute binary file
<trygvebw> huh...
<anathema> actually i probly wouldnt
<anathema> haha
<trygvebw> hm
<metalsand> 4 lines of code, should I go to flood??
<ivoks> metalsand give me on private
<anathema> metalsand, easier to use pastebin
<stuNNed> xukun: sure, edit ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf works for me in evolution
<anathema> than flood
<trygvebw> larsrohdin, try copying it somewhere chmoding it
<trygvebw> and copying it back
<thenewlax> Creative Labs SB Live!
<larsrohdin> trygvebw, what?
<thenewlax> 0000:00:14.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev  07)
<thenewlax>         Subsystem: Creative Labs Gameport Joystick
<thenewlax>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
<thenewlax>         I/O ports at fff0 [size=8] 
<thenewlax>         Capabilities: <available only to root>
<thenewlax> err everythin didnt paste
<thenewlax> oh well
<hyper> is it possible to change the portage source list on the ubuntu install cd?
<toby_> does the "nv" driver use direct rendering?
<LinuxJones> thenewlax, your modules look ok can upi try to play a music file, maybe your sound got muted or something in the volume control.
<toby_> or do I need to use a different driver and/or change some xorg value?
<thenewlax> thats the wierd part
<thenewlax> it is fine
<LinuxJones> thenewlax, they play but you can't hear them ?
<thenewlax> whenever i try to raise the volume bar it goes back down to zero
<thenewlax> whenever i play i get-check ur sound card, see if something is blocking it and if it is the correct outpt
<stuNNed> thenewlax: i've had similar problems, remove the applet and recreate it
<abarbaccia> anybody here use an ACX 111 chipset in their wlan card?
<LinuxJones> thenewlax, ok right click the volume control and select properties. select the sound blaster card from the dropdown list
<ali4728> Help Needed I updated / Upgraded my ubuntu but I can not install php - mysql module
<ali4728> # apt-get php4-mysql Any idea thnx?
<elbert> apt -get install .....
<thenewlax> Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found
<LinuxJones> thenewlax, you probably have an onboard sound card in yoour motherboard that is messing things up
<LinuxJones> thenewlax, try removing the applet and re-adding it as stuNNed suggested.
<thenewlax> how do i do that.
<thenewlax> remove from pannel
<thenewlax> then add it back on?
<stuNNed> yes
<thenewlax> the volume control?
<stuNNed> thenewlax: right click it, eys
<stuNNed> yes*
<LinuxJones> thenewlax, right click then delete applet then right click and click add to panel to add a new volume control
<hyper> anyone knows how to edit the ubuntu install iso so its installs other packages?
<hyper> than the orginial?
<thenewlax> same problem
<hyper> *original
<thenewlax> whenever i rase the volume bar it literally goes right back down
<jeroen_> hyper, you might like a net install or something; I don't think it's possible by editing ISOs
<LinuxJones> hyper, you can re-master a new ubuntu .iso if you want search the wiki there is a howto
<stuNNed> thenewlax: can you bring up a mixer?
<hyper> thanks
<thenewlax> it says no mixer elements or devices were found
<thenewlax> and my speakers are plugged in
<stuNNed> thenewlax: it's not finding your soundcard for some reason
<thenewlax> yea is it possible for it to have been like burnt out or sumtin>
<stuNNed> thenewlax: paste the output of lspci to www.pastebin.com then paste the link here
<ivoks> ls
<LinuxJones> thenewlax, shutdown your computer and try re-seating your soundcard in it's slot...maybe it has come loose or something wonky if you've moved or bumped it.
<ali4728> Help Needed! Is there a php-mysql module to use with Ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> stuNNed, his modules are all loaded ok
<thenewlax> http://pastebin.ca/11249
<thenewlax> ok well thanks guys
<thenewlax> im gunna try that
<LinuxJones> stuNNed, http://pastebin.ca/11248
<thenewlax> ill be on later
<LinuxJones> gl
<thenewlax> thanks again
<LinuxJones> ;)
<stuNNed> LinuxJones: ah ok :)
<stuNNed> LinuxJones: i'm wondering if it is a newer SBLive! that uses a different chip than snd-emu10k1
<LinuxJones> stuNNed, I thought that the oss modules might have gotten loaded or something thus killing alsa
<LinuxJones> stuNNed, I have a 6 year old sb live :)
<stuNNed> LinuxJones: yes, some of the newer ones support has only recent been added :)
<LinuxJones> stuNNed, what modules does it use ?
<stuNNed> LinuxJones: a different chipset
<LinuxJones> stuNNed, audigy2 ?
<topyli> paulproteus: thanks for the quod libet hint. it looks really nice, and i'm building the debian source right now. moreover, it's tiny in size!
<dockane> what password does ubuntu ask for, when is choose "application->system tools -> run as different user..->root / nautilus" ?
<Fator_Dee> dockane: your password
<stuNNed> LinuxJones: CA0108 for one
<LinuxJones> stuNNed, ahhh
<ali4728> Help Needed! Is there a php-mysql module to use with Ubuntu?
<stuNNed> LinuxJones: sorry, ca0106 only recently been added in alsa 1.0.8 afaik
<dockane> Fator_Dee, nope it does not accept my password. what i.e. if i choose run as 2nd_user, does ubuntu than ask for the 2nd_user's password ?
<LinuxJones> ali4728, php4-mysql
<Fator_Dee> dockane: it asks for that users password which you are trying to run it
<ali4728> <LinuxJones> ali4728, php4-mysql / It does not install it !
<Fator_Dee> dockane: so answer to your question would be yes
<Boohbah> ali4728: did you read this? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PHPDevelopmentHowTo
<LinuxJones> ali4728, you need to enable the universe repository
<dockane> Fator_Dee, it does not accept my current user's password when i try it with root and it does neither with another user and his password. the complete function
<dockane> does not work
<jbmigel> dockane caps lock?
<dockane> jbmigel, nope
<ali4728> <Boohbah> No I haven let me check that !
<Fator_Dee> dockane: interesting...
<dockane> Fator_Dee, changing with ctr+alt+f1 to bash and loggin in with 2nd_user works
<Fator_Dee> dockane: I have absolutelu no idea what could be wrong
<merry> i need help with setting um ubuntu
<merry> up*
<Echylo> shoot your question merry
<Echylo> everyone needs help in here :)
<dockane> have tried it on both hoary machines, i ve got here : "run as different user" does not accept any password; root does not work with current pass and another_user not with another_user's password. any idea  ?
<angvp> hi'ya all
<jbmigel> dockane try "sudo passwd root" in console and try to reset root pass??
<merry> ok thx, do i need to format a new partition to install ubuntu or can i install it on my current windows partition?
<merry> which is ntfs
<hybrid_goth> merry; it woll write over it
<hybrid_goth> **can
<scapor> When I plig in my USB Stick on my fresh hoary install nothing happens, though when I run dmesg it says the device is attached .. what is wrong ?
<jedipottsy> is there a ctrl+alt+del for windows?
<ubuntu> hi
<jedipottsy> is there a ctrl+alt+del for linux*?
<^thehatsrule^> yes
<ivoks> :)
<shadeofgrey> whats the ubuntu equivelant to picassa?
<ivoks> no
<dockane> jbmigel, Thought ubuntu does only work with sudo and no root account ?
<angvp> err no jedipottsy i guess not
<jedipottsy> ok
<vladster> I have a ky thunderbird, what version of mplayer do I use?
<jedipottsy> how do i get my pen drive to work?
<shadeofgrey> heres a better question...  whats the right program to use if  i want to open up 155 pictures all at once that average 3 meg apiece
<jbmigel> dockane you can activate root account by setting the password... then you can use root to reset you other passwords and you should be able to login then
<shadeofgrey> i have a gig and a half of ram
<vladster> it should work right out of installation
<scapor> shadeofgrey: f-spot ?
<shadeofgrey> what the heck is f-spot?
<jedipottsy> i plug it and nothing happens
<Echylo> merry, it will format your current partition(ntfs) so you'll lose everything, you need to create a second partition to install it
<scapor> shadeofgrey: a program for photo-management
<Echylo> merry, or if you want to get rid of windows, just install it on that ntfs partition :P
<scapor> jedipottsy: I have the same problem I think ..
<ubuntu> hi i try ubuntu
<ubuntu> and it works
<jedipottsy> its usb 2.0
<ubuntu> :)
<Echylo> nice
<dockane> jbmigel, i gave root a password (first time since i am using ubuntu). that's kind of confusing with root and sudo ?
<merry> hmm and its impossible to create a new partition from a existing windows partition without deleting all right?
<ubuntu> i go
<dockane> jbmigel, now run as different user -> root works
<Echylo> merry you can resize it with a program like partition magic and thus creating free space to create a new partition
<Echylo> merry but that's on own risk, it never went right on this pc
<jbmigel> dockane now you can "passwd username" to reset your first users name
<jedipottsy> how do i change icons?
<scapor> jedipottsy: http://art.gnome.org
<jbmigel> *password
<shadeofgrey> whats the apt-get name for f-spot
<larsrohdin> how should the line in fstab look if i want to have have full read/write permissions for all users on a fat32 partition?
<vladster> Is there a k7 kernel for ubuntu?
<merry> thank you , ill try partition magic
<Fator_Dee> shadeofgrey: you can search it with apt-cache search namehere
<dockane> jbmigel, i don't need to recover any passwords. my aim is to run nautilus as a different user (to get access to his home directory)
<shadeofgrey> f-spot worked
<shadeofgrey> its installing now thanks guys!
<topyli> vladster: use the k6 kernel
<shadeofgrey> now how do i set it to automatically run when i plug in my camera.... hmmm...
<shadeofgrey> thats the nicest feature of picassa
<vladster> better?
<vladster> There is a k7 version but I do not see a k6 for hoary
<jbmigel> dockane so then open a  terminal and su to root then type nautilus as root
<X7C> who knows how to playback a DVD from a folder on HD??
<jedipottsy> ok so i downloaded the icon to desktop, what do i do now?
<topyli> vladster: you're right. i got confused because i thought you couldn't find a k7 one :)
<topyli> that's the one
<jbmigel> dockane sorry i misunderstood your question at start... you could have just sudo nautilus at the start i suppose
<jbmigel> dockane to re-disable your root login after type "sudo passwd -l root" so its back to how it was
<larsrohdin> how should the line in fstab look if i want to have have full read/write permissions for all users on a fat32 partition?
<St0n3-C0l> /dev/hdaX     /mnt/blah   vfat   auto,users,gid=users,umask=0000
<jordanau> 0000
<larsrohdin> St0n3-C0l, ok thanks
<St0n3-C0l> np :)
<ubuntu_guy> hi guys i just got my ubuntu apache server up...ive got a slackware server and im not sure how to setup my ubuntu server so that i have a public_html folder in my home directory
<jedipottsy> what do i do once i have the bz2 icon package
<ubuntu_guy> in the 000-default file in my /apache2 directory i changed document root /home/cirkit/public_html
<petemc> ubuntu_guy: the default config should have stuff for ~/public_html
<ubuntu_guy> the default was something like /var/www
<ubuntu_guy> i should leave it at that?
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy there is like 6 lines in the middle of /etc/apache2.conf that talk about UserDir just uncomment them and resart apache
<petemc> no, that would be the default document root
<ubuntu_guy> but i can change that right?
<jedipottsy> what do i do once i have the bz2 icon package
<jedipottsy> how do i install them?
<ubuntu_guy> what is the default document root again?
<wazquis> anyone know a way to share an evolution calendar with another person?
<ubuntu_guy> ill change it back
<larsrohdin> do i need fat32 LBA to be able to have really large files on a disc?
<petemc> larsrohdin: fat32 cant have files over 4 gig
<larsrohdin> petemc, but with LBA then?
<petemc> no
<petemc> thats for partition sizes over 132gig
<jedipottsy> what command to get bmp?
<jedipottsy> apt-get install bmp?
<jordanau> jedipottsy, try it
<larsrohdin> petemc, how can i see the size of a partition?
<jedipottsy> couldnt find bmp
<petemc> larsrohdin: df -h
<neofeed> okay... I'm downgrading... what's the udev deal with breezy?
<neofeed> what do I have to watch out for?
<jordanau> jedipottsy, okay then aptitude search beep-media-player
<neofeed> doing a downgrade from breezy -> hoary
<petemc> neofeed: downgrading doesnt really work
<larsrohdin> petemc, i have a 200 gig partition with fat32...
<neofeed> so lets make it work :)
<jedipottsy> nvm i used synaptic
<Jamminpotato> breezy is all ready out?
<petemc> larsrohdin: your point?
<neofeed> Jamminpotato, no no no... don't listen to me!
<Jamminpotato> oh ok
<petemc> Jamminpotato: no, its in development, early development, stuff will likely break
<neofeed> hmm so what's the things I need to look after. If everthing goes nuts I'll simply kill everything except my homedirectory and install 5.04
<Jamminpotato> ahhh
<Jamminpotato> ok
<bretzel> Hello there :-)
<larsrohdin> petemc, how is that possible then? if i need LBA for partitions bigger th
<neofeed> petemc, stuff is broken... :P
<larsrohdin> than 132 gig?
<petemc> larsrohdin: your bios supports it, and linux has supported it for a long time
<ubuntu_guy> what do we change so that we reflect a public_html in the home directory?
<larsrohdin> petemc, ok...
<vladster> should I get the headers as well?
<neofeed> ubuntu_guy, apache conf
<ubuntu_guy> apache2.conf ?
<petemc> ubuntu_guy: i shouldnt think anything, just mkdir public_html in your home dir and go to http://yourip/~username
<bretzel> It is really funny: I switched my hdd from my P4 to my old Celeron computer and Ubuntu linux starts and configure the differents parts module for the other motherboard... Winxp also in that drive but totally screwed by the other hardware :-) :-)
<nnonix> Having a problem where application launchers won't show icons. The icons are present and when viewing the properties of a launcher the icon is correctly selected, yet, I constantly get the error "failed to load image / icon not found"
<ubuntu_guy> should i leave the server root as /etc/apache2 petemc ?
<petemc> bretzel: winxp enounters a lot of different hardware and it wants you to contact ms to renew your license
<petemc> ubuntu_guy: the document root should be /var/www/ , its entirely your choice
<bretzel> petemc: WinXP screwed : it wont boot at all, it is not what I would call "license" -- no msg about that because it crashes :-)
<larsrohdin> whats the command to copy a directory and all dirs in it?
<wbeck85> @merry: it also possible to use a linux Live CD with gparted or qtparted (front ends for parted). It is a pretty simple program, free. Partition Magic is not free, i think.
<petemc> bretzel: yeah, that can happen as well, tho you could probably boot in safe mode or some such and create a new hardware profile
<nnonix> Ignore me - killall gnome-panel fixed it
<bretzel> But: the xserver-xorg + nvidia-glx disabled because I need to reconfigure it : this card: Geforce 2mx , other ( p4 ) card: gfx 5200 thus need help reconfigure xorg with nvidia-glx...
<bretzel> petemc: yeah, that is true tho. you are right about safe mode
<ubuntu_guy> this doesnt make sense i made a public_html in my home directory but i cant see it from accessing my server
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy did you uncomment the userdir stuff in apache2.conf?
<ubuntu_guy> how far down is the userdir stuff
<jbmigel> i dont know its in the middle just look for it
<bretzel> petemc: the worse is that my WinXP license no more usable because I've installed WinXP ( on the same P4 ) over and over too often, I had to call M$ for an big serial #, i WILL HAVE TO DO IT NOW EVERY TIME i RE-INSTALL MY wINxp DAMNIT!
<jedipottsy> how can i install doom 3?
<vladster> what is the script tp get the nvidia driver correctly configured
<jbmigel> jedipottsy do you have windows cd's?
<jedipottsy> yeah i have windows cds
<jbmigel> jedipottsy http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
<bretzel> What is the command to "reconfigure" the xserver-xorg to fit in another graph card ??
<jbmigel> just install linux client then copy .pak's over...
<ubuntu_guy> do you mean the Directory Index Index.html. index.cgi  index.pl  index.php section?
<delire> bretzel: dpkg-reconfigure ...?
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy no
<topyli> bretzel: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jedipottsy> ive looked on there but it just says demo or patch
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy search for userdir
<jedipottsy> is it the patch i need?
<jbmigel> jedipottsy yeah its the patch install instructions
<bretzel> delire: Ouahahahah! I did dpkg _space_ -reconfigure !! I thought it was a dpkg arg ! okay thanx you can laugh at me ! :-)
<delire> bretzel: an easy mistake..
<ztonzy> delire, :)
<delire> hi ztonzy, how's it going.
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy wait ya it is after that Directoryindex crap... leave the userdir is a module commented out but the next 6 uncomment them
<ztonzy> delire, fine thanks...back to gnome...but maybe I already told you that...and also , tweaking my character I showed you before
<orathon> hey all is there no replacement plugin for quicktime??? iam trying to install a plugin here but it dont exists for linux.........
<bretzel> see you sooneeee ( I think I will also completely uninstall nvidia-glx first isn't a good advise to uninstall nv-glx first ?
<delire> ztonzy: ahah great.
<ubuntu_guy> i dont think i have a user dir
<ubuntu_guy> its not in my apache2.conf file
<ubuntu_guy> i only see user www-data and group www-data
<ztonzy> delire, I can show a bit later when I have done some nice updates
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy it was right after that DirectoryIndex crap you asked about
<delire> ztonzy: yeah do that.. i'd be interested
<ztonzy> delire, great! :D    I also bought & watched "The Incredibles" DVD today
<orathon> is there a replacement plugin for quicktime?????? iam trying to watch a trailer but i cant becuase the plugin dont exist for linux... help?????
<Sadist> orathon: www.ubuntuguide.org
<ubuntu_guy> #userDir is now a module, #userDIr public_html, userdir disabled root
<petemc> orathon: lose the question marks, theres a quicktime codec in w32codecs
<ubuntu_guy> thats all there
<raiz> Does anybody know where I can get multiverse?
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy ya thats it!
<jedipottsy> orathon, http://heroinewarrior.com/quicktime.php3
<Sadist> raiz: same url
<Sadist> raiz: read the guide
<jedipottsy> orathon, and then just convert rpm to deb
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy leave the "userdir is a module" line commented out thats an actual comment... the other 6 lines delete the leading "#"
<delire> orathon: it does exist. mozilla-plugin-vlc or the mplayer equivalent
<raiz> Same url?
<Sadist> raiz: www.ubuntuguide.org
<raiz> Ok...
<delire> ztonzy: and how was it?
<raiz> Thanks...
<ubuntu_guy> 6 lines?
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy ya the userdir public_html, userdir disabled root and then the 4 line directory definition right after that
<ztonzy> delire, damn funny :)
<ztonzy> delire, now I know why character shall not have a cape ;)
<delire> ztonzy: i'm considering buying a tv card, somewhat out-of-the-media-loop lately.
<ubuntu_guy> ok i did that now
<ztonzy> why my*
<delire> ztonzy: ahah ;)
<ubuntu_guy> i have public_html in my home directory
<ztonzy> delire, tv card ?
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy now after apache restart you can access your users /home/username/public_html file by browsing to http://servername/~username
<delire> ztonzy: yes, for my laptop. so i can watch TV on my box.
<ztonzy> I bought a dvd disc, but then with a tv card you can hook up tv channels on the monitor
<ztonzy> hehe yes
<delire> ztonzy s/box/computer
<ubuntu_guy> is it apachectl restart?
<ztonzy> delire, my brother did that today, pinnacle
<ztonzy> one of the cheaper ones
<ztonzy> 400 SEK
<delire> ztonzy: hmm.. well many seem to be perfectly linux compatible.
<Sadist> ppl where i can fing ubuntu's kernel config ?
<ztonzy> about 42 EUR
<jbmigel> sure
<delire> ztonzy: what's the DKK to SEK these days?
<ztonzy> delire, tell what which you get next time...I have also been thinking of it, even though I got tv less than 2 metres to the right ;)
<ubuntu_guy> hmm
<ubuntu_guy> how do i restart it?
<jedipottsy> ctrl+alt+backspace
<delire> Sadist: possibly in /boot/.config* ? if you have sources then /usr/src/$(uname -r)/.config
<ztonzy> delire, about 1.25 I think  ( DKK more worth than SEK)
<jedipottsy> how do i run this .run patch for doom 3?
<delire> ztonzy: hmm..
<Sadist> Delgul: i don't have ubuntu machine here, only debian sarge
<Sadist> that's the problem :] 
<ubuntu_guy> like to restart the apache server in ubuntu
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy did apachectl restart not work??
<jedipottsy> how do i run .run files?
<Madeye> running install
<Madeye> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<Madeye> what i'm missing?
<ubuntu_guy> no it didnt
<Hans_de_Zwart> I am sorry if I do something stupid by just typing through people's conversations. This is my first ever IRC chat. Is it okay if I ask a question?
<bretzel>  -- Tada! all done ( xserver-xorg + nvidia-glx  reconfigurations ) :-)
<ubuntu_guy> whatttt
<ubuntu_guy> command not found?
<ubuntu_guy> apachectl restart
<ubuntu_guy> hmm
<ubuntu_guy> is it different on ubuntu?
<delire> orathon: don't msg me. do this. 'apt-cache search mplayer mozilla plugin' if you want to find mplayer support for you mozilla compatible browser. if you want a player to invoke from the terminal then mplayer-nogui 1:1.0-pre7-0.0 is a good choice.
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<jedipottsy> how do i run .run files?
<delire> ubuntu_guy: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<delire> beaten to it
<jbmigel> :P
<delire> ;)
<Hans_de_Zwart> delire maybe you can help me then?
<ubuntu_guy> i did apache2ctl restart and got syntax error on line 208 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf : <directory> directive missing closing '>'
<Hans_de_Zwart> It is possible to use ubuntu for a dual boot laptop
<delire> Hans_de_Zwart: no idea.. what's up
<delire> of course
<Hans_de_Zwart> straight from the disk?
<bretzel> I thought this motherboard was broken because I did lots of stuff to it. but it apears that it was my old DVD-burner that caused the bios crash at boot. the old burner IS dead ( not used more than 2 months!)
<jedipottsy> Hans_de_Zwart, yup, just make a partition via partition magic in windows
<delire> Hans_de_Zwart: with a boot menu, yes
<Hans_de_Zwart> make a partition okay
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy i think you deleted more than the "#" from that 4 line directory definition... go back and fix it
<Hans_de_Zwart> how many GB
<delire> bretzel: they're only getting worse too these days.
<delire> Hans_de_Zwart: how much do you have?
<Hans_de_Zwart> right now about 30gb of free space
<delire> Hans_de_Zwart: i would say 4 GB would leave room enough for fun.
<jedipottsy> how do i run .run files????
<jbmigel> jedipottsy just click on it
<Hans_de_Zwart> delire: okay then insert the disk at type what at the prompt?
<Agrajag> chmod +x ./whatever.run && ./whatever.run
<delire> Hans_de_Zwart: plenty. go for 10GB in that case, and move in to Ubuntu ;)
<jedipottsy> i open it and it says
<bretzel> I've just bought a pioneer DVD ram double-layer that bunrs 8X DVD disc at 12.5x after 50% write done... this one is great!
<Hans_de_Zwart> delire: okay 10GB is good too!
<jedipottsy> gedit was not able to automatically detect the character coding. Please, check that you are not trying to open a binary file and try again selecting a character coding in the 'Open File...' (or 'Open Location') dialogue.
<Agrajag> jedipottsy: do what I just told you
<IRCMonkey> hello
<Agrajag> You can't runa  non-executable file by clicking on it, jbmigel
<quentin> oops
<Agrajag> it has to be made executable first
<delire> Hans_de_Zwart: just boot it unless you want to supply boot paramaters that will define specific language settings.
<ubuntu_guy> which one is suppose to have # ?
<ubuntu_guy> i cant remember
<jbmigel> agrajag i get a dialog with "display" or "run in terminal" options so i think you can
<Hans_de_Zwart> delire: it will give me the proper options? I understand it is not a GUI
<ubuntu_guy> userdir public_html and disabled root dont have the #
<Agrajag> jbmigel: only if it's already been made executable.
<Agrajag> You have to chmod it first.
<IRCMonkey> harddisk crash need to recover english project, how do I use CD to reinstall without format?
<jbmigel> agrajag ya if its not already this is true
<ubuntu_guy> <directory /home/cirkit/public_html dont have the #
<bretzel> Warning there will be flood - about kdelibs ( kubuntu, kde-3.4) fails to update: (okay?)
<delire> Hans_de_Zwart: yes it's pretty intuitive despite not being a GUI as such. back up your data, partition and then hang around in here while you go through the process..
<bretzel> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_40x1,969c80000006fp-8883.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb:  tentative de remplacement de /usr/share/icons/default.kde, qui appartient aussi au paquet knetworkconf
<NickVara> Hello... I have a couple of questions... I'm running Ubuntu on a dual-boot Dell Inspiron 9100 laptop (with WinXP Pro)...   a) Is there a way to see my Windows C:\ drive from Linux  (formatted using NTFS)  b) How do I get my wireless card working (having to run the cable 40 feet to my living room is a bit annoying)...
<bretzel> oops ( in french sorry - but I think you can understand the error tho)
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy its like html tags ok... so the <DIRECTORY BLAHBLAH> and then </DIRECTORY> lines should both have "<" AND ">" THERE EH?
<Encephalon> NickVara : mount -t ntfs /dev/hdx /mnt/NAME_OF_MOUNT_POINT
<Encephalon> hdx is your Winxp hard drive partition
<Encephalon> Mount point is a folder in /mnt
<delire> NickVara: which wireless card?
<bretzel> What I see is that really unimportant files can broke deb pkg managements, that is sad because deb is so powerfull
<Hans_de_Zwart> delire: thank you very much. I feel like I will need to read some documentation, but you have given me enough confidence to just do the plunge. I am used to Fedora Core, but for some reason Ubuntu is giving me a nice vibe (this chat included) and I look forward to trying it tomorrow. Thanks for now! :)
<NickVara> delire: Dell Wireless WLan 1450 Dual Band
<jedipottsy> it says no write permission to /usr/local/games/
<jedipottsy> how do i get permission?
<delire> Hans_de_Zwart: anytime! take you time and feel free to ask as many questions as required.
<Hans_de_Zwart> delire: thanks & bye!
<jbmigel> jedipottsy try running as root or sudo or something
<jedipottsy> ran as sudo
<jedipottsy> should i do in the root terminal?
<NickVara> Encephalon: is "hdx" a literal, or do I need to replace it with something.
<jbmigel> jedipottsy you sudo'd it and it said you dont have permissions?
<delire> NickVara: i'm not familiar with that card but i know it is supported.
<jedipottsy> yeah
<jedipottsy> sudo
<roben> how do I check which version I got of java for firefox?
<cyphase> hey everyone
<jedipottsy> sudo chmod +x ./doom3-linux-1.1.1286.x86.run && ./doom3-linux-1.1.1286.x86.run
<jedipottsy>  - and still said i dont have permission
<jbmigel> jedipottsy weird... maybe try in root terminal ya
<jedipottsy> ok worked in root terminal
<raiz>  Depends: java-common but it is not installable
<raiz> What does that mean?
<Sadist> raiz: install java from sun
<jbmigel> jedipottsy i should warn you that d00m3 crashes my system every time i play it... save often ;)
<Sadist> raiz: in the same guide read how
<delire> jedipottsy: sudo chmod +x ./doom3-linux-1.1.1286.x86.run && sudo ./doom3-linux-1.1.1286.x86.run
<raiz> I'm trying... <_<
<raiz> I did read the guid...
<delire> jedipottsy: the second sudo required as you're installing ;)
<raiz> and it doesn't work.
<raiz> I was in sudo -s the whole time
<raiz> It also says that java has no installation canidate.
<roben> has anyone in here got  http://www.hushmail.com to work proper? sorry for my bad english.
<delire> jbmigel: also here on my 64mb radeon 9700 laptop, albeit X alone. on a 128mb 9800 debian box at work it's a beautiful thing.
<jedipottsy> ok so i done that installer thing, now what do i have to copy from the disc?
<ubuntu_guy> ok i uninstalled apache but now when reinstalling it with apt-get i dont have apache2 in /etc
<delire> jedipottsy: all the pak files
<jedipottsy> how, it wont allow me to copy the files
<jedipottsy> root terminal then some command?
<jbmigel> delire ya it's only x that dies but i still have to reboot to recover... 9600pro is the suc
<delire> jedipottsy: if you are copying/moving/renaming/manipulating anything outside of ~/ then yes.
<raiz> Does anybody here recognize those errors... or how to fix them?
<jedipottsy> ok, whats command for copy?
<delire> jbmigel: disappointing really isn't it.
<vladster> is there a was besides lsmod to see if the nvidia-glx driver is working>?
<delire> jedipottsy: cp
<delire> vladster: glxinfo  | grep direct
<resiak> glxgears!
<jbmigel> delire i was happy that they made a client so it works at all, I spent last night trying to get fallout2 running in wine and that was way more frustrating
<jedipottsy> so sudo cp /cdrom1/setup/data/base/pk002.pk4 /usr/local/games/doom3/base/    ?
<ubuntu_guy> what can i do if i dont have a /etc/apache2?
<jedipottsy> sudo cp /cdrom1/setup/data/base/pk002.pk4 sudo /usr/local/games/doom3/base/ *
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy lol did you delete it now or what?
<cecilia46cecilia> alguien habla castellano?
<ubuntu_guy> yea
<ubuntu_guy> apt-get remove apache2
<topyli> jedipottsy: the first seems more correct
<jbmigel> ubuntu_guy you can prolly reinstall apache and get it back
<ubuntu_guy> i tried
<ubuntu_guy> i dont see it back
<delire> jedipottsy: i would 'sudo cp /cdrom1/setup/data/base/*.pk4 /usr/local/games/doom3/base/'
<resiak> cecilia46cecilia: #ubuntu-es
<cecilia46cecilia> gracias
<delire> jedipottsy: it's just one command, so just one 'sudo'
<delire> jedipottsy: the '*' 'wildcard' will copy all .pk4's to the destination directory
<vladster> It is not doing direct rendering
<delire> vladster: try restarting X
<vladster> Mesa GLX indirect
<jedipottsy> it says  cp /cdrom1/setup/data/base/*.pk4 /usr/local/games/doom3/base/
<jedipottsy> cp: cannot stat `/cdrom1/setup/data/base/pk002.pk4': No such file or directory
<delire> vladster: infact that's essential to do before diagnosis
<_j_a_v_i_e_r_> FORO http://qbert.iconrate.net/ FORO
<roben> hi everyone.
<ztonzy> delire, sorry , been away for a few minutes...had some troubles over at elYsiun :-\
<roben> anyone who could help me?
<topyli> jedipottsy: is your cdrom really /cdrom1 ?
<ztonzy> delire, fixed now :>
<jbmigel> jedipottsy maybe your cdrom is at /media/cdrom??
<delire> jedipottsy: 'ls -l /cdrom1/setup/data/base/' and see what's there.
<resiak> roben: If you ask a question, then maybe.
<delire> ztonzy: good..
<_j_a_v_i_e_r_> FORO http://qbert.iconrate.net/ FORO
<ubuntu_guy> jbmigel, you know where I can get a apache2?
<roben> resiak: I need help with Java. I've installed it with the help from the ubuntuguide.
<jedipottsy> ls -l /media/cdrom1/setup/data/base/
<jedipottsy> total 408098
<jedipottsy> -r-xr-xr-x  1 root root    953718 2004-07-09 00:55 game00.pk4
<jedipottsy> -r-xr-xr-x  1 root root 416937674 2004-07-08 06:28 pak002.pk4
<delire> ztonzy: i have to go. 30 students to teach tomorrow..
<roben> Resiak: but it does'nt seem to work proper.
<resiak> roben: Don't ask me, I have no clue. Just ask your question of the channel. And define "doesn't work proper".
<ztonzy> delire, a user that annoyed other, spammed and hijicking other threads
<ztonzy> delire, oh ! :)  have a nice time...see you
<jedipottsy> ok i got it
<delire> ztonzy: see you too. keep up the good work at elysiun. my students are hanging out there this week ;)
<vladster> now it says GLX missing on display
<ztonzy> delire, ;)
<jedipottsy> thnx
<vladster> Xorg was never a smooth transistion for me
<jedipottsy> how will i know when its done copying?
<topyli> roben: what are you trying to do, and how are you failing?
<roben> I've followed he instructions on Ubuntuguide on howto install Java for firefox. And still, when I try to access my hushmail, it says that I don't have Java installed. What is the problem? Oh, and when I access the preferens dialog in firefox Java is enabled. anyone who knows?
<topyli> roben: in the firefox addres bar, type "about:plugins" and press enter
<ubuntu_guy> damnnnnn
<ubuntu_guy> i reinstalled apache2 but i dont have a /etc/apache2!
<topyli> roben: is there a java plugin?
<roben> no
<ubuntu_guy> anyone got some suggestions?
<gilvi> hola
<gilvi> que tal
<roben> topyli: then it's not installed right?
<topyli> it's not
<gilvi> alguno que hable espaol
<gilvi> jejeje
<topyli> roben: i'll see what the guide says so i'll know what you've done :)
<roben> topyli:  :) thank you!
<raiz> Ok, I have multiverse, universe, security, archive, java and javadebian, and ubuntujava all in my sources list...  Why does it give me errors like "Some packages have not been installed.  This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation..."  And the other, "E:Package java-common has no installation candidate".
<jedipottsy> whats some good games for linux - ie non cedega games
<orathon> hmm how do i remove konquer??
<vladster> ok, is there something I need to load in modules that I could be missing?
<Boohbah> gilvi: que pasa muchacho?
<djm62> gilvi: para ayuda en espanol, ve a #ubuntu-es
<gilvi> aqui
<gilvi> que he instalado este sistema operativo nuevo
<gilvi> y estaba probando cosillas
<djm62> jedipottsy: I like frozen-bubble and tuxkart
<djm62> jedipottsy: and doom3, quake3 and some others have linux versions
<goinup> hi -- can someone please provide advice on how to apply this mod_dav patch i am getting an error on line 3.. i don't know if i am applying the patch correctly. i am doing patch --dry-run -i file_name.patch .. here is the link to the patch http://www.tnpi.biz/computing/mac/tips/idisk/dav-diskfree.patch thanks
<gilvi> Boohbah y tu que cuentas
<jedipottsy> quake 3?
<jedipottsy> damn i think i lost that disc
<djm62> jedipottsy: quake 3 arena has native linux
<topyli> roben: if you type "which java" in a terminal, does it print "/usr/bin/java"?
<_chavo> jedipottsy, enemy territory is nice and free.
<jedipottsy> hmm
<jedipottsy> how about hl2? cedega?
<djm62> jedipottsy: I've played it but I don't know the ins and outs
<_chavo> played it for the first time yesterday
<_chavo> yes hl2 works with cedega
<jedipottsy> damn
<_chavo> and cs:s of course
<jedipottsy> i aint got a credit card - so i cant get cedega
<roben> topyli: no
<resiak> jedipottsy: Google for cvscedega
<Boohbah> jedipottsy: i hear hl2 runs in cedega, but very slowly
<roben> topyli: i think i have to reinstall everything.
<jedipottsy> cvscedega?
<Fish-Face> Hi, is gimp-2.2.6 in any of the hoary repos?
<_chavo> hl2 runs perfectly for me in cedega.
<raiz> can anybody help me get java installed?  I've read the guids, bit I'm getting errors that they don't talk about.
<_chavo> cvs cedega won't run hl2
<bretzel> oops: Q: I need to change my hostname: it is "felix".something.something... but I need to set it up to other name than "felix" such "www."something.something...  because my P4 is "felix" how do I do that in Ubuntu
<NickVara> Hello again, I'm still trying to mount my Windows C drive, and I now get the following error message: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /mnt/WindowsC
<NickVara> mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /mnt/WindowsC busy
<djm62> bretzel: /etc/hostname
<synd> hey is there any prog out there that can display caller ID onto ubuntu?
<_chavo> unreal tournament also has a linux native binary.
<jedipottsy> cvscedega free? work with city of heroes and hl2?
<topyli> roben: let's see if java is there somewhere first. do "ls /usr/java"
<bretzel> djm62: no, hostname file is auto update suring bootup. it is a dhcp client.
<djm62> bretzel: what are you trying to do?
<gilvi> HOLA
<gilvi> QUE TAL
<seth_slackware> . . .
<gilvi> ALGUIEN QUE HABLE ESPAOL
<resiak> gilvi: #UBUNTU-ES !!!!!!!!!!! !!! !!! !!
<synd> el caps lock is not cool
<djm62> gilvi: #ubuntu-es
<roben> topyli: no. it says it oesn't exist.
<bretzel> i mean ip address is given by my router and my hostname is set manually  ( router's dhcp server  don't gives hostname "
<Boohbah> oooh boon too eee ess!!
<roben> topyli: but I got it in my homefolder.
<gilvi> Rresiak q?
<djm62> bretzel: so, change /etc/hostname, which is where the hostname gets read from
<jedipottsy> choice 4? normal wine with d9 patches?
<[Phaedrus] > hey guys
<resiak> Ggilvi q?
<raiz> gilvi, ve a #ubuntu-es
<topyli> roben: sun's j2re-1.5?
<gilvi> djm62 q?
<resiak> gilvi: /j #ubuntu-es
<LovingIt> Can anyone help me to get Rosegarden4 working in Ubuntu?
<jedipottsy> or 2 PTATH_HEAD
<djm62> gilvi: /join #ubuntu-es
<[Phaedrus] > would i require the "essential codecs" of the mplayer package to install xmms and listen to some mp3s?
<bretzel> djm62: okay, I thought /etc/hostname was set automatically at boot time ... sorry I'll do it tho
<Fish-Face> I see that it's in breezy... But synaptic doesn't lest it
<Fish-Face> list*
<gilvi> para q
<roben> topyli: jre-1_5_0_03-linux-i586
<djm62> para ayuda ubuntu en espanol, ve a #ubuntu-es
<topyli> roben: ok. we might as well do it the "debian way" so you'll get a nice java package
<gilvi> hola chavo
<qmanman|away> [Phaedrus] :no
<topyli> roben: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<gilvi> ah
<gilvi> y lo de # que es
<gilvi> entro en internet en ubuntu.es no?
<[Phaedrus] > qmanman|away: so, just xmms would contain the mp3 codec for it to read the files right?
<djm62> gilve: no...type "/join #ubuntu-es"
<qmanman|away> [Phaedrus] :just install the "xmms-mad" package
<dockane> i had to copy a lot of sxw
<JGL> Can someone help me? I need to change the filesystem of my root partition and I'm not sure how to approach this...
<Boohbah> gilvi: en irc
<djm62> JGL: to what?
<kent> JGL, why do you need to change it?
<[Phaedrus] > Question #2: does I use the essential codec packages to somehow work with TOTEM?
<JGL> from reiser to ext3
<[Phaedrus] > I am on a dialup and am trying to work with what i have and download the bare minimum
<qmanman|away> [Phaedrus] :no totem is based on gstreamer
<JGL> kent: i made the wtond choice of  FS
<JGL> kent: wrong*
<kent> [Phaedrus] , I use totem-xine  and the w32codecs.  It plays most movies for me.
<qmanman|away> [Phaedrus] :you need to get gstreamer packages to make totem work with certain types of files
<bretzel> ... and I need to know where in the rc.d scripts to laucnch vnc4server to export this computer's display: I will indeed use this computer from my other P4 computer -- Yet I miss some Xwindow experiences. I dunno if I have to startx before vnc4server ...
<djm62> JGL: have you got a boot disk of some kind (although reiser is fine with ubuntu_
<[Phaedrus] > argh...
<JGL> jd: I have the hoary 5.04 around, any way to do this without?
<[Phaedrus] > aight... let me get xmms working... and once that is up and running, i'll come back for more... life is horrible without a good inet connection
<djm62> JGL: you can't resize a mounted partition, generally
<roben> topyli: yes i do.
<[Phaedrus] > thanks guys
<LovingIt> Nobody got any advice? I cant seem to get alsaconf to work?
<JGL> dj: so only with a boot disk?
<djm62> JGL: you can burn a parted disk, or write a floppy with parted on
<gilvi> ah
<topyli> roben: so, install java-package and java-common
<gilvi> y me sale ya para hablar en espaol
<dockane> i had to copy a lot of .sxw files (OpenOffice) from a ntfs partition into a users home directory. what do i do with files with german umlaute where ubuntu says (invalid encodind) ?
<djm62> JGL: if you have a separate /home partition you can boot into single user mode?
<gilvi> para espaol dogo
<roben> topyli: is there a command for that?
<topyli> roben: apt-get install java-package java-common
<[Phaedrus] > that is rough dockane... anything involving ntfs is rough
<topyli> roben: sudo of course
<JGL> dj: what would I do if i wanted to do this with a floppy?
<bretzel> Talking about java ? --- I can't get java development pkgs install guide any more from ubunutguide, I also need those infos ( need JRE + JDK for exlipse to run as powerfull as I saw some months ago )
<dockane> [Phaedrus] , ntfs is mounted read only. the problem is to copy them usable
<roben> topyli: thank you very much!
<shortcircuit> whare is the wine configuration file if i installed wine with apt?
<topyli> roben: we're only beginning :)
<djm62> JGL: 2 seconds...
<topyli> roben: we will make a real java package with "java-package"
<bretzel> topyli ?
<ubuntu_guy> Ok anyone know how I can change this. I can only access my ubuntu server thru my ip...how can i change it so it reflects my ubuntu host name..the hostname is ubuntu.
<NickVara> I'm trying to see my Windows C drive. When I run "mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /mnt/WindowsC, i get an error:  mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /mnt/WindowsC busy
<topyli> bretzel: yes, we're trying to build a debian package of j2re
<djm62> dockane: can you use cp with a wild card, and a different name (including umlauts) at the other side?
<petemc> ubuntu_guy: you need to set up an A record pointing to that ip
<bretzel> topyli: :-)! Cool! and about JDK ? :-)
<ubuntu_guy> petemc, A record?
<_chavo> ubuntu_guy, put -> ip ubuntu <- in /etc/hosts
<topyli> roben: do "sudo make-jpkg j2re_XXXXXXXXXXX.bin". replace the X's of course
<topyli> bretzel: it's the same method
<ubuntu_guy> so something like 353.343.53.643 ubuntu ?
<ubuntu_guy> something like that?
<roben> topyli: sorry for being a noob, but with what?
<jedipottsy> YAY DOOM 3 WORKED
<NickVara> Anyone???
<topyli> roben: in the terminal, go to where you have the sun java package
<jedipottsy> sound was a bit jumpy
<JGL> dj: you with me on parted?
<bretzel> topyli: Because I dunno where to point CLASSPATH into the jdk subdirs exactly ...
<petemc> ubuntu_guy: what _chavo suggested will work for your local machine, for other people you need to set up dns
<_chavo> NickVara, is it already mounted? run -> mount
<jedipottsy> ne1 here got cedega? - is it negud?
<ubuntu_guy> so once i set it to ip ubuntu what next?
<topyli> roben: there, give the command "sudo make-jpkg j2re<whatever-your-java-package-is>.bin"
<shortcircuit> where is the wine configuration file if i installed wine with apt?
<djm62> JGL: ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/parted/bootdisk/
<topyli> roben: it is a .bin file isn't it?
<topyli> bretzel: java-package will take care of everything :)
<NickVara> _chavo: No... it's not already mounted. I ran the mount command, and only /dev/hda2 is (which I'm assuming is where I installed Ubuntu)
<ubuntu_guy> now it states ip ubuntu...in the httpd.conf file the servername would be ubuntu.homeip.net right?
<JGL> djm62: this is for mounting on a floppy, right?
<djm62> JGL: two boot disks, and it should be relatively easy if you plan what you're doing, write stuff down, and remember to type "help" or "?"
<djm62> JGL: the README has instructions
<djm62> JGL: it was a floppy you were after, yeah?
<_chavo> NickVara, try running it as root.
<JGL> djm62: I'm reading now, thanks...
<NickVara> _chavo: I am. I'm in a root terminal.
<roben> topyli: where should it be?
<ubuntu_guy> it still connecting to my ip addy only
<_chavo> alright
<ubuntu_guy> i set /etc/hosts as ip ubuntu
<ubuntu_guy> and changed the server name in the httpd.conf file as ubuntu.homeip.net
<topyli> roben: the package you downloaded from sun? i don't know where you put it :)
<bretzel> topyli: :-) I can wait tho. thanx , btw: I switched from to be a KDE-only user to GNOME-user because of Ubuntu! I can't stand the KDE env anymore :-) Yet I need lots of KDE apps but it fits so much well in gnome now :-)
<[Phaedrus] > who on earth is sean parsons? anyone i should be aware of?
<LovingIt> ubuntu_guy - do you know why alsaconf doesn't work in ubuntu?
<topyli> roben: do this: in the terminal, type "sudo make-jpkg" and drag the file from the file manager into the terminal window. it's path and filename should appear at the end of your command line
<orathon> how do i uninstall a program? :s
<djm62> orathon: apt-get remove packagename
<ubuntu_guy> alsaconf?
<LovingIt> for configuring alsa
<ubuntu_guy> My alsaconf doesnt work either
<ubuntu_guy> alsamixer does though...
<usual> anyone have a nextel?
<ubuntu_guy> so i added ip ubuntu in my /etc/hosts but why does it still access the server thru my ip addy?
<synd> hey is there any prog out there that can display caller ID onto ubuntu?
<ompaul> synd, not a direct answer but something like asterix might be able to help you there
<stevenj> has anyone tried the Milke theme (gnome look) - it is an amazing theme
<synd> ompaul: asterix?
<topyli> bretzel: you can probably just read the java-package docs from /usr/share/doc/java-package and you're rolling
<ompaul> synd, a whole telephone system
<topyli> bretzel: namely, the README.Debian file
<cusco> paulproteus: I got it to work at the time.. I just needed to load the php module in httpd.conf
<cusco> thanks
<hunger> Am I the only one finding malone annoying to use? Or are the others just less prone to complaining on MaloneUniverseWishList?
<stevenj> I have new icons for the volume control (widget?) in the gnome panel; however nothing I do with change the icon....any suggestion please?
<JGL> djm62: I use these floppies to boot and then just run parted?
<roben> topyli: now stuff is happening. I wrote the same command wrong like six times or something. really annoying ;)
<topyli> roben: heh. it's going to take some time to build the package
<topyli> then do "ls" and you'll find a new .deb package there
<djm62> JGL hose floppies are parted
<ppax> hi, anybody know of a good place to help on installing mono 1.1.7?
<djm62> dohdohdoh
<Seveas> ppax, mono 1.1.7 debs are available for breezy, the instructions on the mono website work for hoary
<kev0r__> http://www.kev0r.nl/upload/ceedeetjes.jpg
* kev0r__ r happy :)
<Seveas> wtf
<Seveas> kev0r, wanneer heb je die gehad?
<eob84> has anyone gotten AAC support working in XMMS?
<synd> eob84: i dont think its possible
<ppax> is it possible to download breezy ?
<kev0r> yesterday
<djm62> is xmms virtually  unmaintained?
<busfahrer> kev0r__: How long did you have to wait?
<kev0r> 2 months :)
<Seveas> ppax, yes, but not advisory
<eob84> what do I use for AAC?
* Seveas wants his cd's too 
<synd> eob84: i believe you have to convert your aac's to mp3 or aiff
<synd> you can do it with iMovie
<kev0r> they prolly ship soon, cuz Ubuntu waited for the new version before distributing the cd's again
<kev0r> no need shipping old versions :)
<g14> I don't use xmms, beep media player is much better
<ppax> seveas where can i get it - only testing
<Seveas> ppax from the apt repos
<Seveas> there are no cd images as of now
<eob84> I am tring beep
<Seveas> beep rocks
<Seveas> but you need to configure it first before it works :)
<ppax> thanks
<eob84> like??
<eob84> how
<Seveas> i had to set the output to esd
<topyli> ppax: don't upgrade to breezy on your production box
<eob84> how did you do that
<Seveas> in ~/.bmp/config
<tritium> ppax, I'd recommend waiting a bit on breezy
<Seveas> there's a line starting with output_plugin
<ppax> not a production box just a home machine - how stable is breezy ?
<Seveas> that line should read
<Seveas> ouput_plugin=/usr/lib/bmp/Output/libesdout.so
<Seveas> unstable
<topyli> ppax: how many machines do you have? if one, don't upgrade. if you can break one, go ahead
<Seveas> and will be extremely unstable soon
<eob84> is there a AAC plugin for beep?
<roben> topyli: and then?
<Fish-Face> Is anyone using ubuntu-backports?
<Fish-Face> If so, what's a normal download speed?
<ppax> ok thanks for advice - has anybody installed mono 1.1.7 on hoary its giving me  a lot of problems
<topyli> roben: you have something like sun-j2re1.5_XXXX.deb there?
<topyli> roben: do "dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_XXXX.deb"
<roben> topyli: where?
<tritium> Fish-Face, no, I don't recommend them.
<topyli> roben: in the current directory. just do "ls" and see
<jedipottsy> ne1 using cedega with city of heroes?
<Fish-Face> tritium, why's that?
<tritium> Fish-Face, they interfere with clean upgrades to new releases
<thoreauputic> the gnome-settings-daemon refuses to start from my fluxbox startup script despite the fact it always did on warty, and despite the fact it starts quite happily if I invoke it manually after fluxbox starts.. Any ideas?
<Fish-Face> tritium, really? The FAQ states that they fixed that
<topyli> right right
<tritium> Fish-Face, really.
<topyli> Fish-Face: how do they know what breezy will have when it's time to upgrade?
<Fish-Face> tritium, assuming it is a bad idea, is there a good way to keep up-to-date?
<jedipottsy> ne1 using cedega with city of heroes???
<tritium> Fish-Face, hoary isn't really out of date.  What are you wanting to update?
<topyli> Fish-Face: hoary is so old you can't get your work done? :)
<roben> topyli: a fault came when handling the package.
<Fish-Face> topyli, the FAQ states they inserted a tilde into the version, which will force the use of other upgrades. I don't know how apt-get works, in that respect, though
<topyli> roben: what does it say?
<Fish-Face> tritium, specifically, gimp. Non-specifically, I like things up-to-date
<djm62> mmm, minor version numbers...like the tail on a peacock
<tritium> Fish-Face, there's a new release every 6 months...
<roben> topyli: the file or catalog doesn't exist.
<Fish-Face> tritium, of Ubuntu, you mean?
<tritium> yes
<Fish-Face> Hmm
<topyli> roben: "dpkg -i" gives you that error?
<tritium> Fish-Face, if you don't want to wait for breezy to be released, upgrade to it beforehand, and track its updates
<tritium> But it's unstable at present
<Fish-Face> tritium, apparently that's unadvisable... More so than backports
<roben> topyli: no, "sudo dpkg -i"
<tritium> Fish-Face, right now it is.  Backports are always unadvisable ;)
<topyli> roben: ah, of course
<topyli> roben: try "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<djm62> hoary is the second most up-to-date linux distro atm
<Fish-Face> djm62, what's the most?
<djm62> suse 9.3 has mono and beagle..
<g14> <troll>gentoo is  the most up to date distor always :) </troll>
<roben> topyli: that is what I did when the fault appeared.
<djm62> and it costs money, and isn't as easy to keep updated
<Fish-Face> Because FC3 has gimp 2.2.>2, firefox 1.0.>1 and so on
<g14> Suse still has the best wireless support of any distro
<Fish-Face> gl4: suse didn't support my card
<djm62> g14: you find?
<topyli> roben: if you "ls", is the file really there?
<djm62> g14: suse is a damn good distro...but it doesn't quite do things my way
<Fish-Face> And it didn't have gcc or kernel source, so I couldn't compile a driver...
<roben> topyli: "roben@Obonto:~$ ls
<roben> Desktop  Firefox_wallpaper.png  hda2  hda5  jre1.5.0_03  jre-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin  smeg_0.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb  sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update03_i386.deb  ubuntusetup.sh"
<Fish-Face> Ah well... I shall have to pray that Ubuntu gets updates itself
<g14> Well suse came with the madwifi, ndiswrapper, working bluetooth, the wireless-ng stuff and more way before any other distro. On top of that, it mostly worked
<vladster> gnome will not start, I get an error about not reading the ICE authority file
<topyli> roben: so, "sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update03_i386.deb" really should work :\
<djm62> Fish-Face: hoary gets security updates...you're free to use breezy, you're free to compile your own stuff, you're free to write your own software, you're free to make your own repository
<djm62> Fish-Face: you're free to use gentoo, sid, or slackware, or even LFS
<Fish-Face> djm62, woah, I'm not bashing Ubuntu
* topyli is puzzled
<Fish-Face> djm62, I know what I can do when it comes to other stuff
<djm62> Fish-Face: when you choose package management, you choose compromise, is all I'm saying, it's a good compromise for the most part
<vladster> is there a fix for this?
<Fish-Face> djm62, I also know that apt-get is probably the best package-management out there
<g14> yes it is
<roben> topyli: well guess. now it did :D !
<Fish-Face> That doesn't mean that systems can't be improved ;-)
<topyli> roben: well figure that :)
<Fish-Face> Anyways, I guess I'll grab a .deb for gimp from somewhere
<topyli> roben: now, do "which java"
<djm62> Fish-Face: maybe you'd be best compiling it in /usr/local
<djm62> Fish-Face: making it easy to remove when the official package arrives
<topyli> roben: and "ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins"
<Fish-Face> djm62, an official package will arrive?
<topyli> roben: you should find stuff
<djm62> Fish-Face: within 5 months, sooner if you go slightly early to breezy as it stabilises
<Fish-Face> Ah
<Fish-Face> Well... I assume it won't be difficult to upgrade from a .deb to another .deb?
<ppax> what mono will come with breezy - any idea ?
<djm62> Fish-Face: depends how the dependencies in unofficial repositories work out: backports can get messy
<topyli> Fish-Face: no, unless the other deb conflicts with another deb, or half your system
<Fish-Face> Hmm.
<shido6> anyone in here with a capture card and an internet connection?
<roben> topyli: like this "ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<roben> flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  libjavaplugin_oji.so"?
<Fish-Face> I'll grab the official debian package, so it shouldn't be too bad
<topyli> roben: yes, and "which java" should give "/usr/bin/java"
<djm62> Fish-Face: just out of interest, what does this version of gimp do that the hoary one doesn't?
<Fish-Face> djm62, bug fixes
<roben> topyli: it don't-
<topyli> hrm.
<Fish-Face> why?
<djm62> Fish-Face: ok then...what doesn't this version of gimp do that the hoary one does? ;)
<topyli> roben: oh, we don't have java-common installed. do "sudo apt-get install java-common"
<Fish-Face> djm62, segfault :)
<paxmaster> i jsut insatll ubuntu 5 on my desktop and i am get a werid problems by which mean everythink fast and quick like when i type one letter is type fast a aaaaa
<paxmaster> jsut*
<paxmaster> just*
<roben> topyli: we already have installed it.
<topyli> oh
<topyli> roben: ok, let's make the link
<djm62> I guess I haven't seen a bug which takes more effort than messing around with strange packages :-/ dumb luck
<JeTi> Hi all. Can anyone tell me whether installing nvidia-glx is going to work with an MSI 6800GT card?
<roben> topyli: how?
<Fish-Face> djm62, hmm... well, I'll do it tomorrow :) Past my bedtime..
<djm62> Fish-Face: best of luck
<topyli> roben: like so: "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java /usr/bin/java"
<Fish-Face> thanks :)
<g14> Has anyone tried out the Ubuntu add-on cd?
<g14> Looks pretty sweet, but I haven't tried it out and was wondering if anyone has any experience with it
<roben> topyli: and then?
<topyli> roben: try "which java" to make sure
<paxmaster> did anybody has the problem with typing when i type or even the mouse  is keep doing soo fast
<jedipottsy> ne1 using cedega with city of heroes??? i cant get to install it, it just shows the background
<roben> it works!
<paxmaster> like when i type a on the command line is its repeating it self
<roben> topyli: it works!
<djm62> paxmaster: in X? are you a slow typist?
<tizen> paxmaster: System -> Preferences -> Mouse/Keyboard
<djm62> paxmaster: this sounds quite strange
<topyli> roben: final test: fire up firefox, and go to "about:plugins"
<paxmaster> i just install
<paxmaster> it the ubuntu
<vladster> how do you fix an iceauthority file
<roben> topyli: thanks alot, but it is not there.
<paxmaster> i think maybe its prelinks or somethink
* topyli cries
<paxmaster> yea in X
<djm62> paxmaster: go to menu: System->Preferences->Mouse/Keyboard
<topyli> roben: did you have firefox running? you may have to restart
<djm62> topyli: did he make the symlink?
<_chavo> vladster, try seleting it, it will be recreated.
<_chavo> deleting even
<roben> have to restart gnome or the whole system. I didnt have firefox running.
<topyli> djm62: the plugin? we built a debian package, which should have made it
<jedipottsy> ne1 know how i can install 3dsm?
<roben> topyli: have to restart gnome or the whole system. I didnt have firefox running
<jedipottsy> i want to be able to use 3dsm7
<topyli> roben: just firefox
<paxmaster> i can't  even click
<topyli> damn
<djm62> topyli: but was the plugin symlinked from firefox directory?
<vladster> trying that right now
<topyli> djm62: let's check
<paxmaster> it click so fast
<topyli> roben: ok, open a terminal, go to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<jedipottsy> how do i run coh with windows 2000 emulation?
<jedipottsy> ie win20
<vladster> now to get the nvidia driver working correctly
<roben> topyli: yes.
<roben> topyli: and now?
<topyli> roben: do "ls -l" and see what it says about libjavaplugin.so
<Reak> how can i get the javalib plugin to work with firefox, whenever i follow the instructions on the sun website, firefox won't start
<roben> topyli: totalt 0
<roben> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 37 2005-05-02 22:47 flashplayer.xpt -> ../../mozilla/plugins/flashplayer.xpt
<roben> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 39 2005-05-02 22:47 libflashplayer.so -> ../../mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<roben> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 58 2005-05-08 22:30 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/java/jre1.5.0_03/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Reak> oh you are already answering that
<Reak> sorry :)
<eob84> Is ubuntu hoary the stable?
<topyli> roben: oh, that's from your old, failed installation. delete it: "sudo rm libjavaplugin.so"
<djm62> eob84: yes
<derelm> i wonder if there's a special channel for ubuntu on powerpc?
<djm62> eob84: only security updates to hoary...
<topyli> roben: then "ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so libjavaplugin.so"
<eob84> it doesn't seem to work
<eob84> I can't get cups to work on it
<eob84> rhythm box, XMMS
<eob84> are they releasing a new version soon?
<eob84> breezy I think
<roben> topyli: and then?
<topyli> roben: try firefox again
<eob84> I order a cd to be sent to me
<topyli> roben: oh, did you make the new link?
<mxpxpod> I'm on my brother's computer and X hangs part of itself off the screen of his samsung syncmaster
<eob84> what version are they sending
<mxpxpod> any clue how to fix that?
<eob84> yea
<roben> topyli: i did what you wrote, but it is not there.
<eob84> adjust the screen resolution
<derelm> anyone with a newworld powerbook here?
<eob84> 1024x768
<mxpxpod> and adjusting the horizontal alignment doesn't fix it... it reaches the limit before getting aligned correctly
<topyli> roben: you made the new link? and restarted firefox?
<eob84> or 800x600
<derelm> i cannot get my touchpad to work + no sound
<eob84> sounds like the resolution is set to a widescreen mode
<mxpxpod> eob84: it's at 1024x768
#ubuntu 2005-05-17
<Reak> topyli, when i do the steps you just described, firefox won't even start !!
<roben> topyli: if taht is what this meant: "ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so libjavaplugin.so"
<eob84> mxpxpod, explain it to me again?
<djm62> Reak: progress! ;)
<Reak> :)
<topyli> roben: yes :(
<mxpxpod> eob84: wait... when set to 60 Hz in the screen resolution preference, xorg displays fine
<roben> topyli: but maybe i removed the wrong file: sudo rm libjavaplugin_oji.so
<topyli> Reak: which steps?
<topyli> roben: ok, "ls -l" again
<Reak> to link the libjavaplugin to the firefox plugins folder
<mxpxpod> eob84: strange... I didn't think hz affected that
<topyli> Reak: your java probably even isn't in /usr/lib
<eob84> mxpxpod, if the refreshrate was higher than it should have been
<Reak> topyli, yes it is
<eob84> mxpxpod, odd things happen
<mxpxpod> eob84: ah, ok
<topyli> Reak: oh
<mxpxpod> thanks
<djm62> Reak: not /usr/java ?
<mxpxpod> gotta go
<roben> topyli: totalt 0
<roben> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 37 2005-05-02 22:47 flashplayer.xpt -> ../../mozilla/plugins/flashplayer.xpt
<roben> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 39 2005-05-02 22:47 libflashplayer.so -> ../../mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<roben> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 57 2005-05-08 23:57 libjavaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<vladster> I get Xlib: extension "GLX" missingon display ":0.0" and ERROR: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<projectmayhem> hi everybody
<dholmes> I want to install Ubuntu 5.04 on my Compaq Presario R3000 laptop, but the keyboard works with neither the installer nor the installed system. It worked fine in the 4.10 LiveCD. External USB keyboard works fine. Can anybody help me with this?
<dholmes> Also, the keyboard works in the bootloader, just stops as soon as the installer starts
<topyli> roben: weirdest thing. that's how it works
<Reak> djm62, is it supposed to be in /usr/lib/java or just /usr/lib
<topyli> Reak: have you built a debian package like we've done for roben here?
<jedipottsy> how do i run cedeha in a different win mode?
<jedipottsy> ie win2k win98 winme
<projectmayhem> i'm having two specific KDE problems... was wondering if anyone can help out. First of all, every time i update with synaptic or apt-get there's a package called "kdelibs-data" that does not seem to want to install....
<Reak> topyli, no :(
<djm62> Reak: it can be in a few places
<Reak> i wasn't here
<Reak> djm62, ??
<topyli> Reak: please don't take a command here and there. things will get broken
<_chavo> jedipottsy, you have to add a section to .transgaming/config for that game
<topyli> roben: ok. you have java, but no plugin now
<roben> topyli: what does that mean?
<kanuha> projectmayhem: go here to fix that problem  http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh
<topyli> roben: just checking the situation. we still need the plugin :)
<_chavo> open up the config file in an editor and look at the doom3 section near the end.
<projectmayhem> kanuha thx
<jedipottsy> ok
<roben> topyli: yeah, ok.
<kanuha> projectmayhem: it is listed in #kubuntu channel
<roben> topyli: you know what to do?
<jedipottsy> cos im trying to get city of heroes to install, but the only thing that comes up is the background image, not install windows
<projectmayhem> oh wow there's a kubuntu channel? I'm so hopeless :-D
<projectmayhem> thanks
<_chavo> just copy that part and change it to the name of the city of heroes executable
<topyli> roben: so, if you "ls /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7" there will be libjavaplugin_oji.so
<hybrid_goth> anyone know of a mac on linux alterantive
<qu0te> how do I install fluxbox on Hoary? I looked on the forums but none of it worked for me
<topyli> roben: and if /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so is a link to that, it should work
<topyli> but it doesn't. that's the game
<synd> hybrid_goth: i dont think apple will authorize a dealer that sells macs that dont have OS X
<roben> topyli: no. the file or directionary does not exist. it says.
<jedipottsy> i typed in cedega /media/cdrom1/setup.exe -win2k
<hybrid_goth> qu0te: apt-get install fluxbox
<hybrid_goth> or use synaptic
<jedipottsy> still nothing
<topyli> roben: aha!
<roben> topyli: ?
<jedipottsy> steams working fine :S
<Muffie> apt-cache search mplayer --> Is that correct? Mplayer is not present there???
<topyli> roben: what if you "ls /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun"? is there any stuff
<hybrid_goth> synd: no there is a program for ppc that runs mac os on linux and is fast for no cpu emulation
<hybrid_goth> Muffie: ubuntu mplayer sucks
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, Why?
<synd> hybrid_goth: ah, okay
<hybrid_goth> Muffie: because of the restircted formats
<synd> hybrid_goth: doesnt mac on linux work for you?
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, You mean the so called "Totem"?
<hybrid_goth> Muffie: they make it so horidd
<hybrid_goth> synd: i dont get the modules bs
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, I agree. But Why mplayer is not present in the apt?
<roben> topyli: there is "bin lib"
<topyli> roben: that's not good
<hybrid_goth> Muffie: it is better to go to mplayerhq.hu and get it... it is in synaptic so idk
<roben> topyli: ok.
<roben> topyli: is there a lot of work?
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, Ok, I can do that, but I see no reason why Ubuntu team does not make mplayer available to ports...
<hybrid_goth> what do you mean
<dockane> mounting with 'utf8' as an option solves my problems with mounting ntfs paritions including german umlaute in file names, may i expect ext2 partitions that already has got files tagged with (invalid coding) will work, too ?
<topyli> roben: perhaps java-package saw your old installation and made an upgrade package. it was called "+updates" something
<synd> http://www.maconlinux.org/sshots/pic10.jpg
<synd> haha how funny is that
<qu0te> what's the proper way to use su, I keep on getting authentication failure from su -
<roben> topyli: yes, I think that is correct.
<shido6> sudo su -
<topyli> roben: first of all, you should uninstall it. "apt-get remove --purge sun-j2re1.5"
<hybrid_goth> qu0te: sudo su the use *your* passwd
<topyli> roben: then get rid of your old installation (reverse the ubuntuguide instructions)
<tritium> qu0te: really, you're encouraged to use sudo instead.  e.g., sudo -i
<hybrid_goth> synd: that is a funny picture
<Muffie> vmware is not available through ports either. I was used to Gentoo's portage. Almost everything is there! Ubuntu its a great distro, Cant see why a lot of software is not present...
<qu0te> thanks
<hybrid_goth> Muffie: there is more repos
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, Where?
<tritium> qu0te, see here for more info: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ThomasWinwood> Something is hogging the processor.
<roben> topyli: thank you for your time, you are great! I'm sorry, but I really have to go.
<hybrid_goth> Muffie: ask google
<qu0te> is sudo -i supposed to ask for a password?
<topyli> roben: then, try and get a clean java installation :)
<ThomasWinwood> Ah, bitchx.
<roben> topyli: it's night time, and I have to get up early tomorrow.
<tritium> qu0te, yes, yours.  read that URL please.
<qu0te> ok, thanks for the help
<roben> topyli: Ok, thanks, I will.
<tritium> no problem
<Muffie> hybrid_goth, Do you know if Ubuntu "apt-get" repository is the same of Debian?
<tritium> Muffie, no, the repositories are separate, with different packages
<hybrid_goth> Muffie: no they are different but some work together like marlitte
<hybrid_goth> or w/e it is
<Muffie> tritium, Can I set my apt-get to look at Debian packages? Is there some problem with that?
<tritium> Muffie, you're advised not to.
<hybrid_goth> tritium: but ubuntu does use .deb
<Muffie> tritium, Is there a reason for that?
<tritium> Why would you want to do that anyway, Muffie?
<hybrid_goth> so how is it different
<Muffie> tritium, mplayer, vmware, xmame, etc.. I Cant find anything there...
<tritium> Muffie, yes, package format is the same.  The same package in debian may have dependencies on different package versions, however, which can lead to big complications.
<dooble> has anyone got mythtv working with a PVR250... or with ivtv?
<thread> Anyone familliar with ipw2200 and/or encrypted (shared key) wireless networks care to give my issue a stab? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=161762
<tritium> Muffie, vmware is commercial, you won't find that.  mplayer is in multiverse
<Muffie> tritium, vmware demo was present at Gentoo's portage, as an example...
<tritium> Muffie, xmame is also in multiverse.
<Muffie> tritium, What is multiverse? (English is not my mother language)
<lewwy> hey guys, what repositry contains all the kernels?
<tritium> Muffie, one of the ubuntu components.  Hold on, I'll get you a URL.
<ThomasWinwood> "Multiverse" as a word refers to the notional space containing all possible universes. It's one of Ubuntu's repositories.
<tritium> lewwy, main
<lewwy> tritium: so it should already be included in the ubuntu default repositries?
<tritium> Muffie, here's a URL about the ubuntu "components", including universe and multiverse
<Muffie> ThomasWinwood, So, when you say an application is Multiverse? What do you mean?
<tritium> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<hybrid_goth> hey darkaudit
<lewwy> is that linky for me tritium?
<darkaudit> hey hey
<ThomasWinwood> Muffie: When we say an application is in multiverse, that means you can download the application from the multiverse repository.
<vladster> ok, what I need right now is a crowbar to get this thing working
<tritium> lewwy, no, that's for Muffie
<Muffie> ThomasWinwood, ok.
<lewwy> ah ok
<Muffie> tritium, thanks. Im reading the url...
<tritium> Muffie, okay.
<ubuntu> hey, anyone know how to access NTFS drive with ubuntu liveCD? thanks.
<tritium> lewwy, yes, the kernel is included in ubuntu main repositories
<^thehatsrule^> use ntfs-captive?
<Muffie> just another doubt: What that means: (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found
<tritium> Muffie, that's a warning, less severe than an error (EE) in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<du3-c3> hi
<ubuntu> thanks thehatsrule. how do I access that
<tritium> lewwy, what is it you're trying to do?
<lewwy> update my kernel
<lewwy> im on a i386
<Muffie> tritium, thanks again! :)
<du3-c3> i m tryin to compile a little application and i get the following error
<du3-c3> configure: error: Library requirements (++dfb libxml++-2.6 ) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<lewwy> i want to update it to k6 or whatever the AMD kernel is
<tritium> lewwy, "sudo aptitude (or apt-get) install linux-k7"
<du3-c3> the pkgs r installed and pkgconfig is set right, how could i solve that problem??
<tritium> Muffie, of course, buddy :-)
<lewwy> anyone know what this error means?
<lewwy> (synaptic:8091): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<Muffie> Can I make a quick survey here? I want to know the result of glxgears in FPS for different users with different boards. My 9600XT gives around 2400 FPS... Is that normal?
<jordanau> lewwy, do you already have one open? i get something like that if i have one open and try to open a second
<du3-c3> 662 frames in 5.0 seconds = 132.400 FPS
<du3-c3> 518 frames in 5.0 seconds = 103.600 FPS
<du3-c3> 
<jordanau> lewwy, wait are you in fluxbox??
<lewwy> i am getting 255
<vladster> is there a configuration routine for the xserver to get the settings working?
<lewwy> no
<du3-c3> Muffie, ati onboard
<Muffie> du3-c3, and lewwy :  Whats your graphics card?
<tritium> vladster, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" if you need to try to reconfigure X.org
<lewwy> oop actually thanks Muffie you just indirectly reminded me to install the nvidia drivers :P
<Trab> heh why dos it say please dont use breezy?
<hybrid_goth> is there a ubuntu shortcut to switch between virtual desktops
<Muffie> du3-c3, hmmm seems that Direct Rendering is not enabled
* Trab <3 Breezy
<Muffie> lewwy, You're welcome! :)
<djm62> Trab: breezy is unstable, and unsupported
<du3-c3> Muffie, how could i do that?
<tritium> lewwy, you definitely want linux-k7, as that will pull in linux-restricted-modules, which you'll need for the nvidia kernel module
<lewwy> hehe
<Fator_Dee> hybrid_goth: alt+ctrl+arrows
<djm62> Trab: people see the minor version numbers, drool, break stuff, and complain
<Muffie> du3-c3,  check this out. I was doing this right now: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<lewwy> yeh
<tritium> hybrid_goth, in gnome?
<lewwy> im getting the kernel now
<lewwy> 15%
<lewwy> @ 27.2kb/s
<lewwy> wow, i swear that faster than winblows
<tritium> hybrid_goth, Ctrl-Alt-<left or right arrow> in gnome
<lewwy> thats*
<hybrid_goth> tritium: xfce
<hybrid_goth> ok
<hybrid_goth> ty fator_Dee and tritium
<Muffie> tritium, apt-get uses only "main" components?
<tritium> Muffie, no, it uses any you configure it to use
<Trab> djm62 Breezy works fine so far
<Muffie> tritium, but by default, only MAIN?
<djm62> Trab: then you're lucky...I hope it continues
<_chavo> lewwy, the ubuntu servers are pretty fast
<tritium> Muffie, by default, it should use main and restricted
<goldfish_> Emm just wondering, is there anyway to log keystrokes of users on your system in linux?
<Trab> thank you
<lewwy> hey i don't suppose anyone here has got a Davicom 10/100 NIC working in ubuntu?
* djm62 learns a new keystroke
<Muffie> tritium, Im editing sources.list right now! :)
<tritium> Muffie, good for you :)
<Trab> anyone ever get a castlewood orb storage drive to work with ubuntu?
<tritium> Muffie, note that universe should be there, but it's commented out.  You'll need to add multiverse by hand.
<jedipottsy> hey
<jedipottsy> can someone help me
<Trab> depends XD
<jedipottsy> i installed steam via cedega
<Trab> ugh
* Trab dislikes steam
<lewwy> only if you send beer!
<tritium> Muffie, you can just append multiverse to the universe lines, and uncomment those lines
<jedipottsy> rebooted, and now when i click the icon on the desktop, steam wont load
* Trab dislikes cedega too
* lewwy dislikes cedega
<Trab> heh
<Trab> u have to run it via cedega
<Trab> open a shell
<Trab> type
<jedipottsy> how?
<Trab> cedega steam
<Trab> probably
<tritium> Muffie, enjoy.  I'm off to dinner...
<jedipottsy> terminal?
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: open up a terminal, cd to the steam directory and launch it with 'cedega Steam.exe'
<Trab> yes
<jedipottsy> ok thnx
<Muffie> tritium, thank
<djm62> jedipottsy: right-click on the desktop to obtain a terminal from the menu
<lewwy> man
<lewwy> cedega doesnt work for me
<lewwy> no games work, they all screw up
<Trab> yeah
<Trab> i wish gaming would move to linux
<lewwy> some sort of "cedega trial" would really be nice
<goldfish_> games launch on my cedega but the resolutions are all borked
<sophie_msumu> http://hyp666.free.fr/img/Conneries/La_drogue_sai_mal.jpg
<Trab> cedega doesnt even work when i own it legit!
<lewwy> yeh
<Trab> i got it, installed it, got red alert 2 install, it wont install the expantion back, nor will it play online
<lewwy> i "acquired" it
<jedipottsy> is there an easy way to find a folders directory? theres no address bar
* lewwy risks a gline
<Trab> its like ok so wats the point?
<Trab> lol
<lewwy> and now it doesnt work
<Trab> lewwy
<lewwy> i mean
<Trab> lol
<djm62> sophie_msumu: schweeet
<lewwy> what can i expect
<lewwy> but still
<Trab> heh
<djm62> :D
<lewwy> if i could somehow TRIAL it
<Trab> i thought freenode had file sharing in here
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: It's in the Transgaming folder
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: or something like that
<Trab> goldfish_ he doesnt have an adress bar to switch to that
<jedipottsy> yeah i know, but theres not address bar to let me copy the directory
<goldfish_> ah right
<goldfish_> sorry :/
<Trab> oy jedipottsy u need to fix ur natiulus
<lewwy> like, 30day trial or something, cause im not about to throw money at something that could be vapourware as far as i know
<jedipottsy> im in gnome, how can i add an address bar
<goldfish_> i thought he was in a terminal.
<Trab> *rolls eyes*
<Trab> jedipottsy
<Trab> open terminal
<Trab> type
<Trab> cd ~
<vladster> gee lemony fresh, victory is mine. thanks
<Trab> type cd Transgaming_Drive
<Trab> actually
<Trab> type
<jedipottsy> how can i fix natiulus to show address bar?
<vladster> now to install ut2k4 and q3 and all the other classic time wasters
<Trab> just a sec
<qu0te> when I try apt-get install fluxbox, i get this Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done E: Couldn't find package fluxbox
<qu0te> do I need to add repositories?
<lewwy> hey hows everyone find performance between linux/windows for games?
<hybrid_goth> `try synaptic
<du3-c3> Muffie, i ve done this.. do i have modprobe it by hand or is it done automatically?
<vladster> Now I need a nice wallpaper that does not look brown
<Trab> jedipottsy PM me
<goldfish_> vladster: www.deviantart.com
<lewwy> hurrah!
<lewwy> 3 mins till my new kernel!
<djm62> vladster: or search for "propaganda" in synaptic
<qu0te> how would I got about doing it in Synaptic?
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Muffie> just add fglrx to /etc/modules and restart it.
<djm62> vladster: or art.gnome.org
<Muffie> du3-c3,  just add fglrx to /etc/modules and restart it.
<boredofthesane> how do I get dma to work? I am only burning at 11x
<Muffie> du3-c3, and dont forget to change "ati" to "fglrx" inside /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<goldfish_> boredofthesane: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/yourcddrive
<boredofthesane> goldfish_: that fails
<du3-c3> ok Muffie thx i m tryin it now (i have even cedega + warcraft..) hope it worx
<goldfish_> boredofthesane: what does it say?
<shido6> if I have my xbox and i have a audio in from my radeon 9800 card can i play the input out of my speakers in dolby digital surround sound?
<shido6> 5.1
<shido6> ?
<djm62> ?
<qu0te> how would I install fluxbox from synaptic?
<qu0te> I don't see it there
<^thehatsrule^> update first?
<goldfish_> qu0te: open a search, put in fluxbox
<boredofthesane> goldfish_: msg'ed you it
<Muffie> I have edited sources.list to enable universe packages. But Im receiving this message: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://br.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<vladster> Need something dark
<Muffie> Anyone knows what I can Do?
<lewwy> hey guys, can i somehow do a warm boot to get back to the boot loader screen so i can switch kernels?
<boredofthesane> anyone know how to get dma support working on my cdrom drive?
<djm62> lewwy: you probably time out too fast, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lewwy> hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<jedipottsy> /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine: cannot find '/home/jedipottsy/TransGaming_Drive/Program'
* Trab is away: out
<djm62> boredofthesane: have you googled it for your particular hardware?
<jedipottsy> damn how do i load steam - theres a space in program files
<boredofthesane> djm62: can't find anything on google, tried all the ubuntu forums as well
<djm62> jedipottsy: press tab
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: did you do that from a terminal?
<goldfish_> meh
<goldfish_> ignore me
<IRCMonkey_> can anybody assist me with a modem issue?
<djm62> jedipottsy: in general, if you have to type a space, do it like this: "\ " (backslash then space)
<jedipottsy> ok
<garnel> e17 yay
<jedipottsy> ok i pressed enter, and nothing happened
<jedipottsy> steam isnt loading
<garnel> how can i chane resolution in e17
<ryman> is the auto update working for everyone ?
<ryman> it took me forever to download 3 out of 18 package =(
<IRCMonkey_> Seeking dialup assistance.  Any help is appreciated.
<dockane> if a directory already contains files, is it possible to "add-symlink" some files to them from another directory ?
<jedipottsy> CEDEGA SUCKZ :@
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: it works for me when i run it from a terminal
<jedipottsy> cedega -workdir "/home/jedipottsy/.transgaming/c_drive/Program Files/Valve/Steam" "C:/Program\ Files/Valve/Steam/Steam.exe"
<jedipottsy> goldfish_, nope, steam dont load
<IRCMonkey_> goldfish, can you help me or direct me to assistance on setting up a modem?
<goldfish_> IRCMonkey_: sorry im on dsl, never used dial-up
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: are u running it from a terminal?
<djm62> jedipottsy: try a cedega-specific channel maybe?
<du3-cc> Muffie, it didnt work..
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: #cedega
<jedipottsy> jedipottsy@Linux:~$ cedega /home/jedipottsy/TransGaming_Drive/Program\ Files/Valve/Steam/STEAM.exe
<jedipottsy> jedipottsy@Linux:~$
<cecil> hello all
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: you need to cd into the directory
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: browse into the directory, using the dcd command
<du3-cc> Muffie, is there a way to find whether my ati-card is supported or not?
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: then type cedega STEAM.exe
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: cd command
<cecil> anybody know tcl here?
<Muffie> du3-cc, what happened?
<Muffie> du3-cc, use glxinfo | grep direct
<ubuntu> salut
<Muffie> du3-cc, whats the result?
<djm62> salaam
<du3-cc> Muffie, X doesnt start
<djm62> anyone know the AT commands to send an SMS through a GPRS card exposed as a serial interface?
<Muffie> use lsmod | grep fglrx
<Muffie> du3-cc, what it says?
<cecil> hello?
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: any joy?
<du3-cc> Muffie, nothing it seams there is flgrx modul ..
<jedipottsy> nope
<jedipottsy> cd to valve folder
<jedipottsy> and nothing
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: what do you mean nothing?
<Muffie> du3-cc, fglrx is not present when you use lsmod | grep fglrx?
<du3-cc> no
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: did you do 'cedegae STEAM.exe' ?
<goldfish_> *cedega
<goldfish_> gah my typing sucks tonight.
<djm62> just the one cedega ;)
<cecil> hello, is anyone there?
<du3-cc> Muffie, root@tk333:/proc# modprobe flgrx
<du3-cc> FATAL: Module flgrx not found.
<IRCMonkey_> Anybody willing to assist me in determining how to recognize a modem?
<daniels> du3-cc: it's 'fglrx'
<du3-cc> root@tk333:/proc# modprobe fglrx
<du3-cc> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): No such device
<jedipottsy> cedega STEAM.exe
<IRCMonkey_> Cecil, can I pester you into helping me with a modem issue?
<Muffie> du3-cc, did you used sudo apt-get fglrx... (as present in the URL I have sent you?)
<jedipottsy> nothing came up
<cecil> hello?????
<jedipottsy>  cedega STEAM.exejedipottsy@Linux:~/TransGaming_Drive/Program Files/Valve/Steam$
<daniels> du3-cc: look at the output of 'dmesg | tail'
<du3-cc> Muffie, i did all like described
<IRCMonkey_> Cecil, are you willing to take a question about recognizing a modem?
<Muffie> du3-cc, so, apt-get failed?
<goldfish_> IRCMonkey_: tried looking at ubuntuguide.org ?
<cecil> yes, if i can be heard
<du3-cc> Muffie, no apt-get worked fine
<djm62> I'd like to believe that one dat, hardware will be hardware
<du3-cc> [fglrx]  Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 198 MBytes.
<du3-cc> [fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* Device not found!
<du3-cc> Muffie, i have only 128 mb ram..
<IRCMonkey_> goldfish, no, I will go look right now.  Thanks.   Maybe back in a minute
<jedipottsy> when i try to run setup from cd i get this
<jedipottsy> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<jedipottsy>   Major opcode of failed request:  2 (X_ChangeWindowAttributes)
<jedipottsy>   Resource id in failed request:  0x2e00306
<jedipottsy>   Serial number of failed request:  274
<jedipottsy>   Current serial number in output stream:  341
<du3-cc> Muffie, and the card has 32mb i think
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: ok, try in #cedega
<jedipottsy> no1 is in there
<ryman> I know that we can play windows game on linux. But do I have to have Windows on antoher partition or there is a software that let me install and run .exe game ?
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: :/
<Muffie> du3-cc, that sould not be a problem. If apt-get worked fine, but modprobe fails... Well. I think my knowledge (almost newbie) is not enough to help you. :(
<goldfish_> ryman: u can install it with cedega.
<goldfish_> ryman: or wine.
<goldfish_> well, cedega for games.
<ryman> goldfish_, so I don't need Windows on diff partition ?
<goldfish_> ryman: nope.
<du3-cc> Muffie, do u think it has anything to do with framebuffer?
<mindspore> or you can run windows under linux with win4lin
<goldfish_> ryman: cedega makes a fake windows drive
<djm62> or write some letters to firms that make linux games praising them, and letters to firms that don't complaining
<mindspore> hehe, that's a given
<ryman> oh man it isn't free
<ryman> thanks for the info goldfish_
<Muffie> du3-cc, If apt-get fglrx has ended without any errors, you have added fglrx to /etc/modules, have rebooted and fglrx was not found in lsmod, I dont know what possible went wrong... I dont think framebuffer has something about the error...
<ryman> is there any other free one ?
<jedipottsy> cvscedega
<jedipottsy> cvswine
<Jimbob> du3-cc: It shouldn't
<goldfish_> ryman: u there?
<Jimbob> du3-cc: What kind of card do you have?
<du3-cc> Jimbob, ati onboard 32mb i dont kno the name but, i think it has DRI
<Jimbob> du3-cc: Run "lspci -v"
<du3-cc> Muffie, i cant find fglrx pkg.. where do u find it?
<Jimbob> One of those items is your graphics adaptor
<du3-cc> Jimbob, ATI Tech. Inc Radeon Compa....
<Jimbob> du3-cc: On mine (Radeon X800) it says "0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4a49 (prog-if 00 [VGA] )" followed by a bunch of stuff
<jedipottsy> how do u use point2play?
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: try the cedega forums
<Jimbob> du3-cc: Could you paste the VGA compat controller and display controller items in #flood?
<Jimbob> (the whole group surrounding them, that is)
<jedipottsy> goldfish_, no1 in there
<jedipottsy> goldfish_, i have tried
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: the forums
<goldfish_> jedipottsy: on the transgaming site
<jedipottsy> o
<jedipottsy> k
<IRCMonkey_> Are pci devices "plug and play" under linux?  If I shut down, install, and restart, will it see my device?
<du3-cc> Jimbob, is that what u meant?
<Jimbob> yeah
<Jimbob> Could you paste the "display controller" group as well (if there is one)
<djm62> IRCMonkey_: you mean, if you shut down, plug it in, and switch on?
<du3-cc> Jimbob, there is no display-controller group here
<IRCMonkey_> djm62, yes, that is what I mean
<Jimbob> ok
<djm62> IRCMonkey_: if it's a supported modem, yes
<djm62> IRCMonkey_: or in general, that will work
<IRCMonkey_> OK, I will try.  thanks.
<Jimbob> What model number vaio do you have?
<du3-cc> Jimbob, pcg- dont kno the rest
<IRCMonkey_> djm: winmodems are probably unsupported.  Is this a reasonable assumption?
<Jimbob> du3-cc: pc or laptop?
<djm62> IRCMonkey_: winmodems are a World of Pain
<du3-cc> Jimbob, laptop
<jordanau> IRCMonkey_, winmodems depend on software to work. That makes making drivers very difficult. (correct me if I am wrong)
<IRCMonkey_> djm: OK, I have several here to choose from.  I will make a different choice.  Thanks
<djm62> IRCMonkey_: what jordanau said, plus the interface is proprietary, making writing the extensive software near-impossible
<Jimbob> du3-cc: What does /etc/X11/xorg.conf say in the "Device" section (you can paste to #flood)?
<jedipottsy> ne1 got the link to the wiki site, explaning how to setup ati drivers?
<IRCMonkey_> djm: while I have your ear, can I plug in a slave IDE drive formatted NTFS for windows and recognize it from my primary IDE drive running ubuntu?
<djm62> and even if you get it working perfectly it's inferior to a real modem
<Muffie> I have edited sources.list to enable universe packages. But Im receiving this message: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://br.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<djm62> IRCMonkey_: yes, but you can't write to it, only read from it.  NTFS is another secret format and writing could destroy data, so the kernel people aren't risking it yet
<jedipottsy> ne1 got the link to the wiki site, explaning how to setup ati drivers?
<IRCMonkey_> OK, so I will copy to the primary drive and reformat in some linux file format
<djm62> IRCMonkey_: if you want to go all the way immediately...there's no hurry, get comfortable first ;)
<LinuxJones_afk> jedipottsy, search the wiki for binary howto
<Muffie> hmmm. Maybe an apt-get update would help
<IRCMonkey_> Thanks for your help.  I am taking off to reinstall the modem.  Thanks to all.
<Jimbob> du3-cc: Can you modprobe the radeon/radeonfb modules?
* djm62 ph33rs
<djm62> it worries me when people are over-enthusiastic
<du3-cc> Jimbob, root@tk333:/etc/X11# modprobe radeon
<du3-cc> root@tk333:/etc/X11# modprobe radeonfb
<du3-cc> root@tk333:/etc/X11#
<Jimbob> du3-cc: Groovy, try changing the "fglrx" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to "radeon"
<du3-cc> Jimbob, waer radeonfb nich noch besser?
<du3-cc> Jimbob, would radeonfb be better?
<du3-cc> sry german..
<djm62> :-)
<Jimbob> du3-cc: well, the fglrx module doesn't appear to support the card you're using
<du3-cc> Jimbob, now i have to just restart X right?
<Jimbob> correct
<Jimbob> get to the login screen and hit CTRL+ALT+Backspace will restart X.
<du3-cc> sure
<flodine> can some tell me why totem movie player dont got sound?
<flodine> am i missing something
<djm62> there should be a list of ubuntu-friendly LUGs on the wiki
<Jimbob> flodine: Is the volume set above zero in the volume control?
<flodine> yes
<flodine> i can play music
<jordanau> Jimbob, i wish you had been there to tell me that when i was doing some sound troubelshooting a few months back
<goldfish_> flodine: Cool :)
<flodine> yeah but no sound from my movies
<Jimbob> jordanau: Eh, even one of the GNOME devs had problems that were traceable to the volume being off
<du3-cc> Jimbob, now i have: 658 frames in 5.0 seconds = 131.600 FPS
<du3-cc> 647 frames in 5.0 seconds = 129.400 FPS
<du3-cc> 648 frames in 5.0 seconds = 129.600 FPS
<du3-cc> 777 frames in 5.0 seconds = 155.400 FPS
<Jimbob> :-)
<du3-cc> do u think its ok?
<jordanau> flodine, any movies?? try different ones
<Jimbob> du3-cc: That's faster than your eyeballs work :-)
<Jimbob> du3-cc: By about 4x
<flodine> i did even the porn
<goldfish_> flodine: dvd ?
<goldfish_> LOL
<flodine> lol
<goldfish_> ahahah
<flodine> had to go there
<jordanau> flodine, so this is a critical problem then
<du3-cc> Jimbob, but all this for only ~20fps?
<flodine> well totem does play sound
<djm62> oh....I can't wait to get my spare memory
<flodine> am i missing a file for sound in totem
<jordanau> flodine, you need to post a topic on ubuntu forums that says "my porn has no sound"
<flodine> lol
<goldfish_> HAH
<SuperK> hey guys
<Jimbob> du3-cc: eh
<flodine> lol
<djm62> "check if she's being touched in the right place"
<flodine> come on now
<goldfish_> LOL
<jordanau> flodine, are you running totem-xine
<flodine> lets get busy
<jordanau> djm62, rofl
<flodine> yes
<SuperK> anyone here use enlightenment on Ubuntu??
<du3-cc> Jimbob, ?
<jordanau> flodine, are you listening to music?
<whappd> How can i change the default system character encoding?
<flodine> no
* djm62 doesn't even go on to "thinking outside the box"
<ghostfreeman_> I just had a wonderful idea
<jordanau> flodine, have you tried killall esd? (i dont know if that applies to totem or not)
<Jimbob> du3-cc: I wasn't aware of what you were starting with -- and the only thing you actually did was change one line in a config file and restart X to get an extra 20fps
<ghostfreeman_> erm wrong channel
<SuperK> I installed it but no place to select it at log in
<Jimbob> du3-cc: That's pretty good :-)
<dell500> anyone here know how to convert/play FLAC, OGG, and SHN files?
<du3-cc> Jimbob, no all thos installations..
<gratuit> dell500: you should be able to play ogg files with xmms
<djm62> dell500: what's SHN? flac and ogg should be supported
<du3-cc> ok anyway thx Jimbob
<Jimbob> du3-cc: np
<dell500> SHN is some other format, the dead, phish, widespread, and some others record in this format
<dell500> brb
<du3-cc> tryin another thing now
<djm62> dell500: gstreamer0.8-flac might be needed for flac
<jordanau> dell500, flac is in gstreamer-0.8-flac
<goldfish_> SuperK: there is some file u have to run but i can't remember the name :/
<jordanau> djm62, beat me to it
<SuperK> ok, you guys helped alot yesterday so I was hoping someone might know
<jordanau> dell500, i misspelled it do what djm62 said
<dell500> FLAC isn't supported for some reason
<dell500> jordanau, thanks
* p0m pokes apt
<Jimbob> SuperK: You're using GNOME?
<jordanau> dell500, apt-get install flac
<jordanau> dell500, it has plugins for xmms etc.
<Nalioth> howdy
<SuperK> xfce now, I like it better
<Jimbob> SuperK: oh
<SuperK> just wanted to see if enlightenment was all that and a bowl of grits or not
<dell500> jordanau, can't i do apt-get install xmms-flac ??
<jordanau> dell500, i dunno try it
<djm62> dell500: if the package exists, go ahead
<jordanau> dell500, yeah looks like you can (the general flac will have plugins for other players though)
<dell500> sweet
<djm62> dell500: arson for kde seems to support burning SHN files to CD, so I guess there must be free software support for the format
<dell500> ok, what should i have to eat?
<goldfish_> Brains.
<SuperK> chili dogs
<djm62> apt-get install szechuan
<dell500> hmmm
<jordanau> man food
<Fator_Dee> wild boar
<dell500> lol
<djm62> sanglier
<dell500> i know, i want food, but i don't want to make it
<dell500> but i'm poor
<SuperK> bratwurst
<Nalioth> dell500, el salvadorean food
<dell500> so it looks like i'm gonna go hungry tonight lol
<dell500> lol
<SuperK> TOP RAMEN
<jordanau> dell500, you should know better to google before asking that kind of question :) j/k
<dell500> lol
<jordanau> SuperK, ahh ramen
<dell500> YES! YMSB
<SuperK> brekfast of champions
<dell500> flac is so clear too
<thread> Anyone familliar with ipw2200 and/or encrypted (shared key) wireless networks care to give my issue a stab? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=161762
<jordanau> dell500, does it work now?
<goldfish_> flac is HUGE
<SuperK> ok, I'm off to see if I can find out howto make enlightenmant work
<jordanau> goldfish_, it is better than .wav at least
<dell500> yup
<dell500> flac is huge, but it's really clear
<flodine> how do i check the file for totem
<dell500> and listening to yonder moutain on it is sweet!
<goldfish_> jordanau: true
<dell500> *mountain
<jordanau> dell500, i was going to see them and didnt get a chance :(
<shadeofgrey> okay i need help
<dell500> i'm gonna see 'em at the 'roo
<dell500> same with dmb, oar, bela, widespread, and a shit ton of others
<dell500> gonna be awesome
<shadeofgrey> where is the default installation for mozilla firefox located?
<djm62> dell500: http://www.u2shn.com/shnfaq.html that page has a linux shorten download of some kind...
<jordanau> dell500, i will see you there :)
<dantheman> is enlightenment a separate window manager from gnome? or can the two run together?
<dell500> jordanau, sweet!
<dell500> i'm goin with my gf and we're gonna camp and smoke smoke smoke smoke :)
<djm62> dantheman: enlightenment can run with gnome
<dantheman> how well do they work together?
<shadeofgrey> and what is the ubuntu equivelant to adobe indesign?
<djm62> dantheman: and indeed used to be the default
<djm62> shadeofgrey: what exactly does indesign do?
<jordanau> dantheman, i think it requires it doesnt t
<dantheman> i have no idea
<dantheman> i like to do random things to my new ubuntu machine when i'm bored
<dantheman> so i search out things to do to it
<shadeofgrey> djm:  its like quark - its a full page creation program for documents that interlace with visual elements...  you would use it to create pages for major publications like magazines
<djm62> dantheman: we have esd, the Enlightened Sound Daemon, because enlightenment used to be the gnome window manager
<dantheman> alright
<djm62> shadeofgrey: I don't know how good a replacement it is, but I've read good reviews of scribus
<djm62> shadeofgrey: inkscape is a nice vector illustration program, which would probably complement it
<Eighth> ubuntu's install is telling me that some modules for my hardware aren't available yet...
<Nalioth> shadeofgrey, i agree inkscape and scribus
<shadeofgrey> i really need to know the path for moZilla
<djm62> shadeofgrey: all of these are from my perspective as a non-professional...look before you leap
<lewwy> hey guys, has anyone here got wine to work with baldur's gate 2 or soldat?
<Nalioth> shadeofgrey, "locate firefox"
<djm62> shadeofgrey: type "which mozilla-firefox"
<shadeofgrey> im in the middle of the flash player installation
<djm62> shadeofgrey: on my machine, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
* djm62 doesn't like to make too many assumptions: some people have messed-up machines
<jordanau> shadeofgrey, dpkg -L mozilla-firefox
<djm62> vi is a symlink to ed, emacs is a symlink to rm -Rf /
<goldfish_> eh....
<goldfish_> don't say that :)
<shadeofgrey> okay - so wait
<Nalioth> djm62, now don't start that up
<goldfish_> djm62: someone said that in here last week, and someone ran it.
<goldfish_> he deleted everything.
<goldfish_> not funny :)
<djm62> I stated no preference...just saying it's dangerous to assume someone's machine is like yours
<goldfish_> kk
<shadeofgrey> i gave it the path like this : /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox -- but it thought those directories were inside the dir containing the flash installer
<shadeofgrey> whats the equivelant to expressing c:\directory\directory
<djm62> shadeofgrey: did you definitely put the initial / in?
<shadeofgrey> yes
<djm62> shadeofgrey: the initial / is the root of your filesystem
<jordanau> " /directory/directory
<ThomasWinwood> Maybe you need a final / ?
<jordanau> ignore the quote it tryed to run an xchat command
<ThomasWinwood> e.g. /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox/
<ThomasWinwood> jordanau: Ctrl-J usually overrides that.
<ThomasWinwood> It forces sending a PRIVMSG command to the server.
<lewwy> hmm, does anyone know how to setup wine properly?  I'm trying to play soldat on my wine machine but its not working
<ThomasWinwood> Example:
<ThomasWinwood> /quit
<jordanau> ThomasWinwood, what do you mean
<jordanau> when do you press cntrl-j?
<ThomasWinwood> Type the message, then do Ctrl-J. Or do /say whatever
<nubious> hoy hoy
<ThomasWinwood> Ctrl-J worked in mIRC... useful little addition.
<jordanau> not working for me in xchat
<ThomasWinwood> Nor I.
<nubious> Ctrl-J's not working for me in mIRC either
<nubious> FYI
* dell500 rocks out to yonder!
<jordanau> dell500, congrats
<ThomasWinwood> Weird, nubious. It worked for me back when I was a Winn00b XP.
<nubious> hrm
<tiefox> does ubuntu have graphical boot splash ?
<nubious> I'm on my windows box right now
<nubious> tiefox: yes it does.
<digitalfox|afk> it does?
<djm62> shadeofgrey: have you tried apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<nubious> oh
<nubious> wait
<nubious> splash
<nubious> sry - thought login
<digitalfox|afk> nubious, it doesn't
<digitalfox|afk> not yet
<digitalfox|afk> I think that's one of the planned additions
<tiefox> mine does not :(
<djm62> tiefox: not in this iteration...
<digitalfox|afk> tiefox, it will in the next release
<tiefox> ok...thx
<djm62> tiefox: it's hard to do compatibly for everyone
<tiefox> got it..
<djm62> (and not really a priority, although I think it has a lot of psychological importance)
<nubious> Can anyone help me with running some commands at boot with the sudo command?  From what I understand it runs everything your startup scripts as root, and the server I wanna startup doesn't like being run as root, so I'm wondering how I sudo to my account and have it run from there.
<tiefox> ubuntu is great...i was using slackware ....
<matara> hmm
<djm62> ubuntu is great all round...anyone that sends me a free CD and puts naked people on the desktop is ok in my book
<lewwy> argh i didnt get to see the april fools login picutre :@
<dell500> naked people on the desktop? who where?!
<djm62> lewwy: I installed on april 1...gave me a nasty shock
<lewwy> what a gyp
<nubious> ahah
<lewwy> lol
<lewwy> what does it do exactly?
<djm62> dell500: apt-cache search ubuntu-calendar
<sweetsilence> djm62, I hate to put naked people on destop!
<lewwy> what does the AF thingo do? change the desktop and thats it?
<djm62> sweetsilence: it's ok if you clean the desk afterwards ;)
<sweetsilence> :) right!
<dell500> djm62, what is this?
<matara> pff i just spend a couple of hours setting my desktop to dualk head
<djm62> lewwy: just the GDM login...the three dancing people are hairy geeks instead of models
<djm62> dell500: ubuntu models for wallpaper
<lewwy> lolol
<lewwy> and they're naked?
<lewwy> ewwww
<dell500> does it cache it for the wallpaper??
<goldfish_> One is A MAN!
<Epix> type sudo apt-get moo
<lewwy> hairy woman geeks?
<sweetsilence> that`s NASTY! :)
<lewwy> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Epix> its cool
<djm62> I like the ubuntu-calendar backgrounds :-/
<lewwy> :/
<lewwy> :\
<lewwy> :|
<lewwy> wow
<dell500> djm62, where does it cache it to?
<nubious> :
<djm62> dell500: /usr/share/backgrounds IIRC
<Nalioth> shadeofgrey, sorry if this has been brought up, but plugins should go in your home directory in the .mozilla/firefox directory
<djm62> tasteful nudity, that's all
<Epix> sudo apt-get moo
<nubious> If I downloaded BitchX, what would be the optimal place to put it so all users have access?
<nubious> in /bin/ ?
<dell500> djm62, what's the IIRC??
<djm62> but it's that stage beyond user-friendly where you start to think ubuntu actually /likes/ you
<tizen> apt-get install bitchx will do it for you
<dark> i know it does
<djm62> dell500: If I Recall Correctly (I checked, that's right)
<nubious> ahh nice
<dell500> what are you talkin about, ubuntu DOES like me :)
<nubious> haha dell
<lewwy> hey guys, i downloaded nvidia-glx but it doesnt appear to be working.  any suggestions?
<nubious> I feel the same way
<nubious> :D
<lewwy> (via synaptic)
<djm62> lewwy: did you restart X?
<dell500> i went to /usr/share/backgrounds and there's only 2 default ones
<Nalioth> nubious, it should install for everyone
* Eighth wants to use ubuntu but is having serious problems with it
<nubious> k cool
<nubious> thx
<nubious> brb
<nubious> trying
<lewwy> djm62: yeh i did the whole ctrl alt backspace thingo
<lewwy> still no go
<daniels> nubious: there are packages; install it from synaptic
<djm62> dell500: you need to install ubuntu-calendar, and maybe a few of the past months: ubuntu-calendar-february etc
<djm62> lewwy: is it getting loaded from xorg.conf?
<nubious> nubious@ubox:~ $ sudo apt-get install bitchx
<nubious> Reading Package Lists... Done
<nubious> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<nubious> E: Couldn't find package bitchx
<nubious> nubious@ubox:~ $
<matara> it's a bitch getting it to work with an ati in dual
<nubious> ????
<lewwy> well to jump ahead, i tried modprobing nv but it didnt work
<lewwy> driver didnt exist
<daniels> nubious: it's in universe
<daniels> lewwy: nv is not a kernel module
<djm62> I must now sleep...it's late in scotland
<lok> why but why do you want bitchx ?
<goldfish_> nubious: dont use bitch XXX
<goldfish_> nubious: get irssi
<nubious> bah
<djm62> best of british to you all
<nubious> bitchx is oldsk00l
<lok> nope
<nubious> it hits home
<matara> sorry] 
<nubious> hehe
<lewwy> ah ok
<nubious> irssi then hey?
<djm62> nights
<lok> irssi too why this thing
<dell500> djm62, does the calendar just run in the background or ??
<lewwy> so if i add nv to xorg.conf under video it'll make it work?
<goldfish_> irssi rules.
<lok> nothing
<lok> why do you want a text client ?
<Eighth> anyone wanna help me install ubuntu?
<lewwy> never!
<sweetsilence> nope
<goldfish_> text is great
<goldfish_> i just love console based stuff
<matara> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<loren>  is there a difference between bootsplash and grub splash?
<nubious> text clients rule.
<lok> goldfish_, to be l33t ?
<goldfish_> lok: nah, i just prefer it.
<nubious> loren: boot splash is while it's loading - grub splash is a splashscreen while you're waiting to login, no?
<goldfish_> lok: i'm only new to nix, far from l33t :)
<dark> irssi does rule :-D
<loren> nubious: so you mean the login screen is grub splash?
<g14> no
<g14> wrong
<Eighth> so i've got ubuntu installed, but it hangs at the grub loading screen
<lok> goldfish_, you want to impress your friends with text tools :p
<g14> grub splash is the pretty boot menu where you choose the os to boot.
<dantheman> i'm using this guide to install enlightenment: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216&highlight=enlightenment
<nubious> E: Couldn't find package bitchx
<Eighth> i'm using the 64b version, btww
<nubious> so bitchx doesn't exist?
<goldfish_> lok: em nope, most of them are leet :)
<dantheman> but when i try to apt-get install enlightenment, it can't find it
<Nalioth> goldfish_, terminal is your friend
<nubious> bah
<nubious> putty
<nubious> eff terminal
<HrdwrBoB> nubious: better off with irssi
<loren> g14: what if there is no erm, choice? does it still have that splash?
<Nalioth> goldfish_, it is there for you when X goes away
<nubious> k
<nubious> sec Hrdwire
<nubious> can I go and tube the directory tree it made? (where did it make it)
<sweetsilence> Eighth: do you have 64b
<dantheman> does anyone know which repository has the enlightenment package?
<goldfish_> Nalioth: i have another pc with no X ubuntu, must start playing with it.
<sweetsilence> Eighth: do you have 64b CpU?
<nubious> ahhhhh
<nubious> Package irssi is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nubious> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nubious> is only available from another source
<nubious> E: Package irssi has no installation candidate
<Eighth> sweetsilence: amd64 3400+
<g14> loren: If there are 0 choices, it will still have that menu. If you add hiddenmenu, or make the timeout 0 you will never see grub
<Eighth> i'm not sure it would instalal on a 32b proc... :P
<goldfish_> nubious: irssi-text
<sweetsilence> :) nope..not by a long shot
<sweetsilence> :)
<loren> g14: hmmmh alright thanks, btw do you know what to install to get a bootsplash? for ubuntu/kubuntu
<dantheman> i have nubious's problem, except it can't find enlightenment
<nubious_> WEWP
<nubious_> nice
<sweetsilence> Eighth: installer wouldn`t allow it..
<Eighth> any ideas on why my machine would hang at grub loading?
<nubious_> <-- irssi
<LinuxJones> loren, the devs are working on one right now :)
<Eighth> it's at stage1.5 if that helps
<g14> loren: Yes, you need to patch the kernel, set up the bootsplash userspace, edit all of your init boot scripts, and make sure the sun and moon are in alignment
<nubuntious> ?
<g14> loren: Unless your a pretty advanced linux user I would suggest you wait until breezy comes out with usplash
<nubuntious> erm
<loren> LinuxJones: do you know as to the status of it? i'm really REALLY badly needing to get a bootsplash because i'm trying to make linux as easy and simple to use to anyone and everyone,
<loren> g14: oh usplash?
<LinuxJones> loren, yeah usplash
<nubious> loren: why do you need a boot splash though?  after it loads all your dependancies, it works.. no?
<loren> g14: hmmh i think i tired that but it stopped showing when it was at like 60% which is erm not as awsome at the moment
<loren> nubious: im working on making a OEM version of linux for a company and i need it to be "pretty" so it sells and doesn't erm scare people away
<nubious> ahahah
<nubious> fucking corperate america
<g14> loren: You could install redhats rhgb into ubuntu, but it will slow down the boot a little bit
<nubious> everythings gotta be primped and pretty
<loren> nubious: welcome to the club
<lewwy> oop language
<nubious> sorry
<nubious> erm
* nubious shuts up
<g14> I don't blame you, I hate the ubuntu boot
<dell500> anyone here know if SHN, FLAC, and OGG files are supported to be burned with k3b (i'm searching google as we speak)?
<lewwy> yeh
<lok> it seems to me that the usplash is easy to install
<lewwy> hell its ugly
<loren> g14: really hmmh? i'll keep that one in mind i didn't think you could do that
<thread> Anyone familliar with ipw2200 and/or encrypted (shared key) wireless networks care to give my issue a stab? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=161762
<thread> I can't get on my wireless network here at home.. so I'm teathered to the ethernet cable
<loren> g14: redhat's rggb kindof sucks, but whatever works lol
<thread> somebody help free me!
<nubious> thread: it makes it tought when you wanna smack the system around like a ball tho hey?
<LinuxJones> dell500, you can burn anything you have permissions to :)
* lewwy frees thread
<nubious> tough*
<lewwy> thats about all i can do
<thread> nubious: yea but that doesn't help
<nubious> thread: hmm.. it used to fix the red tube on my monitor...
<thread> Heh
<nubious> :)
<Boohbah> thread: heretic!
<thread> Boohbah!
<g14> loren: You might check out the current alpha usplash, I haven't tried it out,  but I'll dig up a link if you want
<lewwy> logs?
<nubious> k so I need HELP!  sudo is laughing at me because I can't figure it out
<thread> Boohbah: who's a heretic?
<lok> sudo sux
<Eighth> nubious: did you set yourself up as a sudoer?
<nubious> well
<nubious> no
<nubious> but
<nubious> here's the issue
<loren> g14: please, i'd really appreciate it, i did try a version not to long ago but i dont think  it was alpha splash
<LinuxJones> lok, what's the difference between su and sudo ?
<synd> whys backports so slow?
<nubious> I have a voice server running - and I wanna have it load at boot.. yesterday I got help setting up my own script at boot, so thats dont
<nubious> err
<nubious> done
<nubious> but now when the server loads up, it says DO NOT RUN AS ROOT
<nubious> (at boot)
<nubious> so I try with sudo
<nubious> but it dun work
<g14> nubious: what server?
<nubious> teamspeak rc2
<lok> linuxboy, sudo give you temporarly root rights and su put you on root
<nubious> www.goteamspeak.com
<lewwy> lol whys everyone carrying on about fixing linux problems in forums by typing rm -rf /, ima gonna go try it brb
<HrdwrBoB> sudo -s
<tiefox> anyone installed vmware in ubuntu ?
<batoms> is there a common name service caching daemon for ubuntu
<nubious> -s?
<HrdwrBoB> will give you a shell
<lok> just that type sudo sudo sudo sudo too all command that I have to do in root bother me
<LinuxJones> lok, who in their right mind wants root all the time :)
<synd>  whys backports so slow?
<mjr> nubious, try "su -c command_to_run_server username"
<nubious> k
<nubious> one sec
<HrdwrBoB> lok: on an average day, I don't use root at all on my PC
<lewwy> yeh, but what about installing packages
<nubious> no wait mjr
<nubious> I want it to load at BOOT
<lewwy> i have to use it, im addicted to su :)
<lok> LinuxJones, when I have to install a chroot then debootstrap configure some tools etc... I prefere note type sudo all the times
<loren> g14: usplash isn't the same thing as splashy right?
<nubious> erm
<nubious> nbevermind - I'll try it
<batoms> how long before the root or no root discussion gets old
<lewwy> 5 years, 3 months, 2 weeks, 5 days, 10 hours, 32 seconds, 150 milliseconds
<g14> loren: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/USplash
<g14> loren: No they are different
<loren> g14: thank you
<loren> g14: i'll check it out
<batoms> lewwy: is that how long before it gets old
<lewwy> eh
<lewwy> yeh
<lok> and commands like sudo mkdir foo && sudo chown root:root foo is a bit boring when you have to deal in some directories like usr or etc
<batoms> lewwy: how about vi vs emacs
<lewwy> (i'm being sarcastic)
<nubious> bah.. nano all the way
<nubious> :D
<goldfish_> hehe
<goldfish_> nano, yes !
<goldfish_> i must learn vim.
<matara> pico rules
<g14> loren: for prettyness though, you would probably be better off using rhgb and just trim down the boot time using something like initng, ever heard of that?
<lewwy> ARGH
<LinuxJones> lok, man bash :)
<lewwy> STUPID WINE
<nubious> lewwy: try winex?
<loren> 614: not yet i'll write it down and search it
<lok> LinuxJones, ?
<lewwy> off cvs?
<batoms> i reverse engineered ms notepad to linux and use that
<lewwy> hey wait where can i get winex
<lewwy> omg illegal!
<LinuxJones> lok, write some scripts dude
<nubious> UHHH
<nubious> er
<nubious> caps lock
<nubious> was I just kicked?
<batoms> does anyone know a name service cache daemon for ubunti
<lok> LinuxJones, why do I have to make an alias when I do not have to do this if I'm logged in root ?
<nubious> or was it my cat that walked across the keyboard that caused my window to close
<lewwy> guys where can i get winex from?
<lewwy> apart from cvs...
<dell500> LinuxJones, in data format, but what about audio??
<hyphenated> lewwy: you subscribe to transgaming to get access to cedega downloads. (they renamed winex to cedega)
<thechitowncubs> Hey, if Adobe was to create Dreamweaver for Linux, would they have to develop it specifically for KDE or Gnome? And would it work across all distrobutions?
<lok> lewwy, winnex isn't it cedega now ?
<matara> try winetools
<thechitowncubs> I use cedega, it works great
<thechitowncubs> i paid for the subscription
<lewwy> yeh, but a) cedega costs moneys b) winex is free c) cvscedega doesnt work
<lewwy> bah
<g14> thechitowncubs, Adobe has their own gui toolkit that they open sourced
<hyphenated> thechitowncubs: they'd have to choose Gtk or Qt, probably. neither of those depend on the desktop environment, but KDE has a lot of Qt stuff in it, and Gnome has a lot of GTK stuff in it
<loren> thechitowncubs: if you cancel your subscription do you loose your ability to play games?
<lewwy> ubuntu/kubuntu is free
<lewwy> if im going to pay for anything, it'll be the OS
<hyphenated> g14: which one's that?
<g14> hyphenated, let me try to dig up the slashdot article
<lewwy> not some third party util thats ripped from something free anyway
<matara> it worked dor me with winetools with has good documentation and simplerer install
<hyphenated> lewwy: winex wasn't free
<LinuxJones> lok, I don't really care if you log into root, it's not a great idea to do it though. You can easily bork your system if you type in the wrong command :)
<nubious> hey when my system boods I get two hardcore modprobe fatal errors when it starts the hotplug system - is there a way I can disbale that?
<hyphenated> g14: I can search, I was just hoping you knew off the top of your head
<thechitowncubs> Loren: no, you just lose your ability to download new updates
<thechitowncubs> hyphenated: What does firefox use? GTK?
<hyphenated> thechitowncubs: yup
<thechitowncubs> Ah IC
<nubious> argh
<thechitowncubs> What do you think the possibility of a dreamweaver for linux is
<loren> thechitownbus: hmmh then i actually might consider buying it hmmmh
<nubious> who told me to try the su -c command to start the server?
<g14> Adobe has reopened opensource.adobe.com, which now contains the Adobe Source Libraries, a collection of free C++ code released under the MIT License. Currently this includes Eve, a dialog auto-layout engine, and Adam, which is a supporting modeling engine used for describing constraints and relationships. Foreword quote:
<thechitowncubs> im no bus
<nubious> I'm getting a different error now
<lok> LinuxJones, well I never rip on my keyboard and wrote rm -rf / but it's possible I'll have to paid attention to what I do in root mode sure ;)
<nubious> unknown PID: start
<loren> thechitownbus: it's been done, i think crossover does it good, and wine i think can do it too
<g14> http://opensource.adobe.com/main.html
<lewwy> goldfish_: are you going to send it?
<thechitowncubs> I realize that, but a native linux port would be amazing and would really open up linux to more markets.
<loren> g14: holly crap, did that merging or macromedia and adobe ever finally finish?
<g14> loren, Yes it was finalized a bit ago
<g14> loren, both Macromedia and Adobe are dipping their feet in linux. So this is good. I would really like to see photoshop on linux
<g14> Gimp doesn't cut it for making lots of web graphics
<loren> g14: wow, that's scary, they were HUGE companies and both have great products, and now they're even huger, you serious? holy
<g14> I tried to use it
<g14> loren, Thats good
<loren> g14: Photoshop for linux would mean a new power in the linux world
<thechitowncubs> I would really like to see Dreamweaver, Photoshop would be amazing, but that would pretty much kill the gimp.
<ubuntu> y'a t'il 1 francais??   MERCI !!
<Marble2> Photoshop isn't free
<g14> thechitowncubs, No it wouldn't you would still have to pay like $500 for photoshop
<Marble2> The Gimp is
<ubuntu> y'a t'il 1 francais??   MERCI !!
<thechitowncubs> Very true..
<Marble2> And warez copies of PS for linux would take a while
<loren> Marble2: photoshop isn't free, but the fact that it could be linux native is quite a statement when graphics developers find out
<Marble2> yknow
<thechitowncubs> Why is that?
<g14> thechitowncubs, But it would do something else... it would open up linux to graphics designers and web designers that would never think of using it previouosly
<loren> Marble2: not to mention linux is cheaper than OS X and about the same speed from my understanding
<ubuntu> y'a t'il 1 francais??   MERCI !!
<Marble2> true
<loren> g14: where did you hear about the possability for native linux applications?
<Marble2> ubuntu: stop spamming
<nubious> hmm
<loren> ubuntu: no hablas france
<MuStR> has anyone successfully installed final fantasy 7?
<nubious> hahaha
<loren> :D
<thechitowncubs> gl4: Thats what I was thinking about... and since linux is progressing so nicely now, the market share will only go up farther w/ great app additions like those
<nubious> parles vous englais, ubuntu?
<g14> loren: Adobe opensourced those libraries hoping someone would help them port them to run on linux. So they can later down the road release software on linux
<loren> MuStR: do a google search
<MuStR> I installed it using crossover, but it's giving me a sound card error
<MuStR> did
<Nalioth> ubuntu, s'il vous plait en le #ubuntu-fr
<thechitowncubs> Mustr: is it a game?
<ubuntu> non pas englais
<MuStR> heh
<MuStR> yes it is
<loren> g14: wow, i'm sure there will be those that will help, it'd be something i'd look into if i knew more about the linux operating system infrastructure
<thechitowncubs> k, use cedega
<Marble2> ubuntu: nouse ne parlons pas francais
<Marble2> nouse rather
<Marble2> -e
<Marble2> dammit
<g14> loren, Adobe was smart in writing those libraries in C+. That keeps them pretty portable as far as porting to other platforms like linux
<thread> who's gotten their wireless card to work with a netgear wireless router using shared key wep authentication?
<Marble2> forget french
<MuStR> the game is already installled
<nubious> hehe
<MuStR> it's just giving me a sound card error
<g14> thread, want to see why to never ever ever use WEP?
<loren> g14: indeed, C++ was and is and will most likely for a VERY long time be the standard, it runs on everything
<MuStR> (it's saying there isn't a directsound-compatible card)
<thread> g14: um... ok
<g14> thread, Go to http://www.whoppix.net and click on demos. Then click on WEP attack or whatever
<Nalioth> g14 i want to see i want to see show me show me show me
<loren> g14: are their mainstream applications however writeen in C++ or some other more crapish language
<g14> thread, it takes all of 10 minutes for me to crack 90% of WEP "encrypted" networks with my new laptop
<g14> loren, yes they are c++ from what I hear
<thread> g14: what's the alternative?
<nubious> bbiab
<thread> g14: I obviously don't know much about this wireless stuff
<metalsand> g14, can you help me get PCMCIA card working?
<g14> thread, WPA
<g14> metalsand, nope
<metalsand> lol
<thechitowncubs> I'm surprised people don't know more about Adobe's position on linux.
<metalsand> Thanks
<metalsand> g14, what software do you use?
<thread> g14: I just got a new laptop as well with a ipw2200 card.. and I am having a lot of trouble getting on our wireless network
<loren> g14: very good, so they were smart, i hope macromedia was simular, wow you're being flodded with people talking to you lol, arn't you popular tonight? :D
<g14> metalsand, for what?
<metalsand> Cracking WEP
<g14> metalsand, Go view that demo I said for thread to look at
<g14> metalsand, I use airsnort, kismet, and weblab
<metalsand> I wasn't here when you said that....
<ThomasWinwood> Hmm. I might crack the WEP-protected wireless networks in my street if I get bored.
<g14> *weplab
<thechitowncubs> thread: i have an ipw2200
<thechitowncubs> what brand is your laptop
<metalsand> I recently saw some info about weplab on the netstumbler forums
<thread> thechitowncubs: it's a dell inspiron 700m
<metalsand> That's what I have, thread
<g14> metalsand, Go to http://www.whoppix.net and click on demos. Then click on the WEP demo
<metalsand> You get in on the amazing deal?
<thread> thechitowncubs: I can't get on my wep network
<copilot> Anyone know of a guide to getting Illustrator to work under WINE?
<thechitowncubs> Hmmm
<thread> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=161762
<g14> copilot, Take a look at inkscape and scribus
<thechitowncubs> how much linux experience do you have?
<Nub> HELP: ubuntu doesn't see Microsoft PCI Adapter MN-130 #2 (nic card)
<thechitowncubs> thread, how much linux experience do you have?
<thread> thechitowncubs: a whole lot
<loren> g14: that's totally awsome though, macromedia and adobe are totally going to kick the crap out of windows, linux has been needing major software companies to lead the way, not to mention adobe+macorodmia is without a doubt the biggest software companies on the market, now i guess all they need is to acquire sun's OpenOffice.org Eh?
<copilot> g14, I shall, thanks.
<thread> thechitowncubs: don't know konw the wireless stuff so well, thogh
<hybrid_goth>   /join Amiga
<hybrid_goth> damn
<thechitowncubs> thread: What exactly doesn't it do
<g14> loren: Macromedia put up a poll on their website asking how many people thought they should support linux
<loren> g14: is it closed?
<thechitowncubs> gl4: what were the results
<thread> thechitowncubs: did you see the forum thread I started?
<thread> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=161762
<g14> loren: They said if enough ppl wanted it, they would port the flash plugin to linux
<thechitowncubs> oh ok
<loren> :D
<dell500> does anyone here know if k3b is able to accept SHN files??
<dell500> or if there is a way for k3b to accept them
<g14> loren: What you can do, is find the contact forms on their webpage and send them emails asking about linux support for stuff like dreamweaver and flash
<g14> seriously, thats how you get them to do it
<Eighth> send lots of correspondence to them
<loren> g14: very awsome, very awsome indeed, i forgot what specifically was missing on linux but i believe it was a newer version of flash or something like that, i remember i had problems with flash on linux before
<thechitowncubs> thread: do you use 128 bit?
<Eighth> it's annoying not having the plugin
<loren> g14: done and done
<lewwy> [slash]  use wine
<thread> thechitowncubs: dhclient doesn't get an ip, and wpa_supplicant (that I don't really understand either) doesn't seem to work
<lok> g14, wow I known that wep was simple to crack but like THAT
<thread> thechitowncubs: yes, 128 bit, shared key
<thread> thechitowncubs: channel 5
<g14> lok: :) I don't need to say anything else do I?
<loren> g14: yeah direct contact
<lok> I even don't imagine that simple was
<thechitowncubs> thread: do you live in a populated area?
<g14> lok: And thats why you NEVER USE WEP. If you do wireless, use WPA
<nubious> ok
<thread> thechitowncubs: not really...
<thechitowncubs> mine as well use 64 bit
<thechitowncubs> or at least try it
<thread> thechitowncubs: we're not too worried about getting our network cracked
<nubious> would it work if in my startup script I put cd /serverdirectorystructure/ and THEN launched the server?
<thechitowncubs> Thats what I am using on my ipw2200...
<lok> I think to continue to use ethernet protocole during sometimes :p
<g14> nubious, What server are you trying to start?
<nubious> Teamspeak
<metalsand> WPA-AES with a 20 digit case, character and number key :D
<nubious> it's giving me an error saying it can't find a file, which is in the server directory
<Nalioth> g14 <whine> flash doesnt work on my PPC </whine> i caint see the purty pitchers of the WEP gettin wallopped
<g14> Nalioth, Well bookmark that and check it out when you get a chance
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: yea i hate macromedia for that
<lok> mmmh maybe my school use wep .... good :)
<Nalioth> g14 i already know how wep suxors
<metalsand> I can't belive all these people are facisnated with WEP cracks
<Nalioth> g14 i'm jest pullin yer ol leg
<Nub> help: Ubuntu doesn't recognize microsoft PCI Adapter MN-130 #2 (nic card)
<g14> lok: probably so. 95% of ppl actually believe wep is secure. Let them keep on thinking. just a few more minutes with weplab...
<hybrid_goth> wep is *old*
<Eighth> it's better than nothing
<Eighth> if only as a deterrant
<Nalioth> g14 on my mac with kismac, most networks are minutes in the opening (if they use wep)
<metalsand> Go down the block another 30 seconds and you'll find an open one ;)
<lok> hybrid_goth, in most country wifi is new
<shido6> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<shido6> kernel?
<Nalioth> g14 strictly educational use, of course (i can always drive around the corner and find a welcome fully open wap)
<hybrid_goth> lok: where?
<g14> Nalioth, sure, thats what they all say
<lewwy> ok chumps
<qmanman|away> shido: /usr/src/linux-headers(version)
<shido6>  /lib/modules/<<module release number>>/build/include
<bestadvocate> hey guys is there a way to get the mouse working when your stuck in text mode for programs, like lynx, elinks, bitchx emacs or whatever?
<Nalioth> g14, come on, i drive a taxi in Houston. my stumbler finds hundreds of waps each day (wish i had a gps unit to map them)
<g14> Nalioth, You should, then you could publish the coordinates online :)
<Nalioth> bestadvocate, there is but i cant rememember how to do it
<metalsand> g14, what kind of mapping software do you use
<metalsand> kismet supported stuff?
<Nalioth> g14 not to mention always having my next waiting spot planned out
<qmanman> shido: yeah your modules directory should be linked to that
<hyphenated> is mac-based authentication about as much of a waste of time as wep is?
<g14> metalsand, I don't map points. I don't do much wardriving because there are about 4 WEP AP's in this building
<bestadvocate> Nalioth: i did some googleing but all i got was "on such and such my mouse was not working", usually a red-hat or Suse installer question
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: i think the made a gameboy sp gps
<g14> hyphenated, It will take a slightly more skilled hacker to break mac based encryption. But in reality, it's easy to beat too
<metalsand> g14, what GPS device would you recommend to me
<shido6> qmanman, thanks I had to do a  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<shido6> first
<metalsand> USB is perferred
<bestadvocate> Nalioth: any ideas on where I should look? or key terms to look with?
<metalsand> For a connection to my laptop
<qmanman> shido: cool
<hyphenated> g14: so in reality, WEP encryption + MAC authentication is just going to take longer?
<loren> g14: shoot it's hard to find macromedia's email link
<metalsand> hyphenated, Yes
<qmanman> man gnome needs a better wifi applet
<hybrid_goth> qmanman: i like os x wifi applet
<hyphenated> are there any recommendations about how often a 10-digit key should be changed?
<hyphenated> (sorry that this is completely off-topic for ubuntu) :-)
<g14> metalsand, never much played with gps, sorry I don't know
<metalsand> hybrid_goth, if it's a home network... never
<qmanman> hybrid: I agree
<metalsand> No one would really bother, like I said earlier drive another 30 seconds and there's a completely open network
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: do what
<metalsand> Breaking a home network's WEP
<thread> thechitowncubs: so yeah.... 64 bit didn't help
<hybrid_goth> o
<g14> hyphenated, When I use kismet to sniff your "encrypted packets" it will show your ip and your mac address
<g14> hyphenated, it is pretty trivial to change your mac address in linux and it's just a registry hack to do the same in windows
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: have you seen the wifi absorbing paint
<dark> macchanger > *
<metalsand> hybrid_goth, heard of it
<hyphenated> g14: well, what happens when there's a clash of MAC addresses on a network?
<metalsand> only real use I can think of it is for resteraunts trying to luer people in to wireless networks
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: if i lived where ppl could steal my network i would use it
<g14> hyphenated, It depends on the access point. You can do something called arp poisioning to knock the other computer off though alot of the time
<metalsand> Wherever you live people could steal your network
<metalsand> there's just a .0000001% chance it will happen
<g14> hyphenated, that is the same way you can sniff all data on alot of switches
<bestadvocate> anyone know any good command line music players?
<thechitowncubs> Thread, hmmm
<g14> mpg123
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: i live a half mile from the road with a neighbor a quarter mile away
<metalsand> hybrid_goth, you're prefectly fine with WEP
<thechitowncubs> gl4: I'm submitting a feature request in order for them to get Dreamweaver onto linux... here is the link if more want to do the same... http://www.macromedia.com/support/email/wishform/?6213=6
<metalsand> unless you're the most paranoid person in the world
<g14> thechitowncubs, Thankyou for posting the link
<thread> ugh.. gotta get a hold of my irc client
<hyphenated> metalsand: or running a business where things getting stolen actually costs money
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: i dont even run that who is going to steal it? and i dont send real sensitive stuff much
<bestadvocate> g14, thanks but Ubuntu only has 321 and I dont see a way to skip to the next song easilly, or tell it how to play everything in a directory recusively.  is that possible with mpg321? do you know how?
<hybrid_goth> if at all
<g14> bestadvocate, nope, never played with that one. Read the man page or look for a howto with google
<metalsand> hyphenated, right
<metalsand> hyphenated, but then you'd probably want a VPN anyway.. Something really secure
<bestadvocate> g14, yah i read the man it doesnt look like it was possible,
<g14> bestadvocate, that sucks
<ksmurf> hello all.
<hyphenated> indeed. they don't have that at work, but they have WEP + MAC auth, and the WEP key hasn't been changed for a long while
<ksmurf> any ideas on how to get my sound (audigy 2) working?
<g14> hyphenated, Mac spoofing <- thats the term is very trivial
<lewwy> man
<lewwy> what a joke
<lewwy> nothing even works under cedega
<matara> ksmurk tried the mixer settings?
<metalsand> g14
<metalsand> so what exactly is whoppix
<ksmurf> yes I checked the audigy digital tab ... right?
<metalsand> a cd with kismet, airsnort and ...
<g14> metalsand, whoppix is a professional hacker toolkit
<lewwy> hey how do i copy something and include the subdirectories?
<g14> metalsand, they call us computer security specialists
<fallstorm> lewwy, cp -r
<lewwy> thx
<metalsand> I'm familar with auditing and all that
<matara> are you conneted digital at all
<metalsand> but what exactly is whoppx
<g14> It contains pretty much the entire packetstormsecurity.org exploit archive and the best hacking tools available
<HrdwrBoB> lewwy: 'nothing'?
<g14> metalsand, Did you read what I said?
<lewwy> HrdwrBoB: yep nothing
<lewwy> not even soldat
<matara> if not turn it off as there will no analog sound come out if on
<lewwy> and soldat is like, super mcbasic d3d
<g14> Whoppix is a bootable cd like knoppix that is designed specificly for penetration testing aka hacking
<g14> For someone that actually knows what they are doing
<HrdwrBoB> lewwy: I personally use it for farcry, warcraft3 and world of warcraft
<lewwy> ooh ooh
<metalsand> what OS and how much support is there for it g14
<HrdwrBoB> so more than nothing works
<DKT> how can i turn off laptop monitor (blank and backlight), no X installed ?
<lewwy> but did you install those games under cedega?
<shido6> crap
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shido6> ok vmware is working, but it stole my moue
<shido6> mouse
<HrdwrBoB> lewwy: yes
<lewwy> or just install them in windows and then play in linux
<HrdwrBoB> I don't have windows
<lewwy> ah
<g14> metalsand, Maybe if you read the website, you will notice it is based off of knoppix so I would guess it is linux
<lewwy> henceforth my problem
<thread> g14: did you see my forum post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32300
<lewwy> i don't have any install cd's
<shadeofgrey> what are my options for desktop publishing -- i need something capable of rendering an entire 45 page magazine
<shido6> how do I restart or gain control over my mouse again, when i watch DVD's i loose my mouse, too in vlc, xine, or anything else
<metalsand> Oh, I wasn't aware that knoppix was a Linux OS
<lewwy> but like, it should still work
<HrdwrBoB> lewwy: well then, pay for your games
<shadeofgrey> ....and all the eyecandy for my novels
<lewwy> touhce
<HrdwrBoB> THEN come and whinge
<metalsand> I  assumed it was simply a program
<g14> shadeofgrey, Several professional desktop publishing companies are turning to scribus on linux to create magazines
<shadeofgrey> really?
<lewwy> good point HrdwrBoB
<shadeofgrey> why arent any of those companies listed then?
<hyphenated> metalsand: knoppix famous for being a bootable distro that works on damn near anything, and having more tools than you'd expect on a single CD
<g14> shadeofgrey, I have read about it on osnews. Search around and you will find it
<dantheman> i desperately need help
<dantheman> i've destroyed gnome
<HrdwrBoB> lewwy: http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/
<loren> g14: For the OSS Community i just sent em the request
<g14> loren: thankyou
<loren> g14: For the OSS Community i just sent em the request
<dantheman> i was attempting to install enlightenment, following the instructions to install from CVS
<[RR] Sean> how do you restart services in ubuntu (console command/gui menu?)
<loren> g14: :D i want to see macromedia/adobe application on linux as well, especially photoshop
<dantheman> and suddenly when i clicked on applications to start them, i would get the panel thing telling me it was starting them
<loren> g14: ot
<dantheman> but the applications wouldn't open
<dantheman> so i restarted X
<Nubuntu_> I am looking for a bit of support - paid or unpaid.  Is there anyone qualified?
<loren> g14: it'll be the next milestone
<dantheman> and i get the error:
<g14> nubious: check whisper
<nubious> 10-4
<nubious> one sec
<dantheman> gdm: error while loading shared libraries: libXdmcp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dantheman> does anyone know what i can do to fix this?
<metalsand> Find the right address of the file?
* Trab is back (gone 02:05:34)
<Nubuntu_> Anyone want to offer their one on one chat support.  I am willing to pay.
<goldfish_> bestadvocate: mp3blaster is good
<hyphenated> Nubuntu_: there are plenty of links on the ubuntu website for finding people who offer support for money
<hyphenated> Nubuntu_: but lots of people just ask in here, and see what they can get
<RastaMahata> hello, I need help with gnomebaker regarding the mtab problem...
<hyphenated> Nubuntu_: so just ask your question and see what happens
<dantheman> anyone at all?
<lewwy> hey, how can i check if nvidia-glx is working correctly?
<dantheman> i can't use gnome
<xenoo00> anyone running on a ppc?
<dantheman> i'm desparate
<g14> dantheman, sounds like your gonna need to remove gdm and reinstall it
<dantheman> okay
<dantheman> how do i that?
<g14> dantheman, thats a pretty fatal error
<tritium> dantheman, what's happening that you can't use it?
<dantheman> apt-get remove gdm?
<dantheman> apt-get install gdm?
<dantheman> gdm: error while loading shared libraries: libXdmcp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tritium> apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<loren> anyone know how far beta29 is compared to when 1.0's expected to come out
<hyphenated> dantheman: what does dpkg libxdmcp6 (on the last line)
<hyphenated> uh.. what does it _say_ :-)
<shido6> how do I regain control over my mouse in ubuntu
<shido6> ?
<dantheman> i have no idea
<g14> dantheman, tritium has the right command
<dantheman> i don't know where that file is
<hyphenated> bah.. let's start again. run 'dpkg -l libxdmcp6' and look at the last line :-)
<dantheman> uh....how do i do that while i'm using irc from the command line?
<hyphenated> switch to another virtual terminal
<tritium> dantheman, if you're in v.c. 1, ctrl-alt-f2 to get to v.c. 2
<dantheman> alright
<thechitowncubs> For all you neowin members : http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=318181
<dantheman> pressing ctrl+alt+f# doesn't do anything for me
<bestadvocate> hey guys this kind of embarasing, but how do you quit BitchX, I ran out of terminals....
<dantheman> oh wait
<dantheman> i got it
<jmob> bestadvocate: /quit ?
<Nalioth> dantheman, are you on a x86 box?
<ksmurf> Audigy 2 is a pain to get going.... any ideas???
<loren> anyone running the Acgua Theme?
<dantheman> dpkg -l libxdmcp6 tells me it's not installed
<dantheman> Nalioth: yes
<xenoo00> anyone know of a good mbox reader?
<thread> somebody who's smart with wireless... please make me a suggestion :/ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32300
<thread> should I be using wpa_supplicant? what am I missing in the setting up of my wireless?
<dantheman> should i try to install that package?
<loren> xenoo00, not quite sure what a mbox is but erm other people might
<tritium> dantheman, yes
<fallstorm> doesn't mail use mbox?
<ksmurf> where can I get an mp3 plugin?
<dantheman> can i get it from apt?
<tritium> yes
<fallstorm> I think thunderbird or evolution can also import mbox folders
<fallstorm> not sure though
<Nalioth> dantheman, with all this text flyin by, was just checkin ya werent on a weird ol PPC box (with weird key combos)
<loren> ksmurf: i think it's something like win32-codecs or something win32 some package do a package search with whatever PM you have
<tritium> w32codecs
<Burgundavia> ksmurf, you need gstreamer-lame
<loren> tritium: there ya go
<amaro> join #kubuntu
<dantheman> ah, no
<loren> amaro: already there lol
<ksmurf> tnx
* RastaMahata is listening to -< Green Day - American Idiot - 3. Holiday (3:52) >-
<amaro> oh
<dantheman> alright, i've got the package installing
<amaro> this is the second time today
<dantheman> alright, it installed
<tritium> dantheman, that should do the trick
<amaro> it's because xchat is slow
<dantheman> alright
<goldfish_> get a real irc client :)
<amaro> goldfish_, what's a real irc client?
<sig> irssi
<goldfish_> irssi !!!
<goldfish_> hehe
<tritium> RastaMahata, that's not going to announce every new song you listen to, is it?
<amaro> wait
<goldfish_> amaro: Ah I'm joking, I just prefer irssi.
<amaro> let me guess
<blueyed> "xxx is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." - after which a mail to the local user "debian" gets send (which does not exist) and the message bounces to the original user. Is this a bug with the sudo package?
<amaro> is that a console-based irc client?
<goldfish_> amaro: yep.
<amaro> let me guess, you use vi or emacs?
<fallstorm> blueyed, it's a failure by the ubuntu developers to change the sudo package for ubuntu :)
<fallstorm> you should probably report it on ubuntu's bugzilla
<matara> hmm gaming under linux pretty ok
<Nalioth> whappd, guess the cat let you loose?
<xenoo00> What is a good command line irc client??
<blueyed> ok, I will. As it's really a security issue, too.
* rt uses epic.
<dantheman> ah, back in gnome
<whappd> Malioth ... ?
<dantheman> tritium: thank you
<tritium> xenoo00, irssi-text
<tritium> dantheman, did it work?
<jmob> xenoo00: irssi is nice
<xenoo00> Thanks
<dantheman> tritium: yes it did
<Nalioth> whappd, "look what the cat dragged in"
<tritium> dantheman, any idea how it got uninstalled?  It's a dependency of gdm and xserver-xorg
<whappd> ...
<dantheman> tritium: i have no idea
<Nalioth> whappd, sorry, twas a convoluted form of "hello"
<dantheman> i was using the instructions at http://get-e.org to install enlightenment from cvs
<whappd> Yeah, uh, sure.
<dantheman> i hadn't deleted anything
<dantheman> so i'm not sure how it happened
<Razor-X> hey
<tritium> dantheman, be careful with non-ubuntu-software like that
<dantheman> apparently
<Razor-X> I think i'm gonna use PQMagic to dual-boot
<dantheman> maybe i'll try to install it from packages
<Razor-X> do you think I should partition for Ubuntu beforehand, or during the install?
<RastaMahata> woah, graveman beats the hell out of gnomebaker :)
<g14> RastaMahata, Why do you say that?
<RastaMahata> g14, gnomebaker gave me mtab errors
<RastaMahata> graveman doesnt, and it allows me to burn my audio cds without pause between tracks
<g14> RastaMahata, good reason. I'll have to check it out
<RastaMahata> alvaro_, que tal tocayo
<Nalioth> Razor-X, whats the matter with grub/lilo/yaboot?
<Razor-X> Nalioth: pain in the arse
<Razor-X> what I was gonna do was
<Nalioth> Razor-X, ah yes, posterior comfort is a must
<Razor-X> install GRUB, make a boot floppy from it, and then fdisk /mbr
<Razor-X> and, for that purpose, GRUB just complicates things
<Razor-X> rather, it would be easier to use something like PQBoot, but I may use boot floppy
<Razor-X> not sure...
<scott_> ?exit
<DmD> hey, is there an uptime thing i can add to the panel?
<DmD> i know how to do it in the terminal but i was just wondering
<reD_Rum> what's a good cd burning program with multisession support and all that?
<tritium> reD_Rum, graveman and gnomebaker are both good.  many like k3b as well
<qmanman> for audio or data?
<DmD> anyone know if there's an uptime thing i can add to the panel ?
<reD_Rum> both would be nice
<reD_Rum> i liked k3b, i have gnomebaker and don't like it. i'll check out graveman
<davekempe> hey anyone know if the ubuntu live-cd or installer supports ibm pseries?
<bob2> is that a powerpc machine?
<daniels> bob2: i think it's the power4/power5 machines
<davekempe> its a power5
<davekempe> well, the one i have is a power5
<davekempe> openpower 720
<daniels> davekempe: should work, yeah
<davekempe> daniels, - the sarge-netinst-ppc doesn't support it -
<davekempe> is the ubuntu image much different?
<davekempe> http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/ports-status
<dantheman> i've installed gtweakui, but what's the command to run it?
<dantheman> nevermind
<dantheman> found it
<bob2> davekempe: you might need to select a non-default kernel
<davekempe> bob2 - it doesnt even give me a boot prompt
<bob2> ouch
<daniels> davekempe: hm, no idea then, sorry.
<thread> To all who have listend to me complain about my wireless, I have solved it.
<tritium> thread, awesome :)
<davekempe> yeah it was a bit of a bitch to even get it to boot off the default ibm supplied suse install
<thread> Simply switched from shared to open key method on the router... still have no idea what it means, but I can dhcp now :)
<scott_> help
<tritium> scott_, go ahead and tell us what's wrong, buddy
<Nalioth> scott, tell us
<bheung> hmm.
<Nalioth> must have been critical, eh?
<goldfish_> lol
<torpid> is there any agp graphics card that also has an hdtv tuner?  all i have available on my small form factor box is an agp slot right now..
<torpid> the pci slot is taken up by a sound card.
<Boohbah> torpid: only one pci slot and no onboard sound?
<ThomasWinwood> It's form factor.
<ThomasWinwood> Form factor typically has very few slots.
<mindspore> how can i make it so that thumbnails are not generated for video files?
<ThomasWinwood> And they don't always have onboard everything.
<toresbe> They should :P
<ThomasWinwood> It helps. Onboard video sucks ass though.
<bob2> well, they sometimes do
<bob2> but have terrible on board video and audio
<jiyuu0> any idea what this error means?
<jiyuu0> No more handles (java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /opt/rssowl_linux_1_1_bin/libswt-mozilla-gtk-3127.so: libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<thread> dfdfdd
<thread> uh whoops
<toresbe> well... 3euhsantoehu kadp!! I can't take dvorak much longer
<toresbe> It's torture in the beginning
<torpid> it has onboard sound.
<torpid> Boohbah
<torpid> but for professional recording, i am using a 4-input 24-bit 96-khz sound card.
<toresbe> ah
<torpid> it also has on-board video, but i want good quality
<matara> rme is good quality works fine under linux
<matara> at st the pci cards
<ermanox> ?
<ermanox> ?quit
<darmou> I'm getting a lot of "return outside function" when trying to install zope2.7 has anyone had this problem and been able to fix it?
<darmou> It unpacks in installes but then stuffs up when it tries to complile the python.
<matara> jesus updating iinternet explorer  36 updates
<matara> witin ubunto
<dholmes> Can I download and install i386 packages and run then on AMD64 ubuntu?
<toresbe> no
<DmD> grr..i'm trying to send a file to someone with xchat but i've already opened the ports on my router and it says :  Closing Upload Connection: Upload Connection Timed Out
<Nalioth> i just absolutely love ubuntu
<toresbe> Nalioth: Me too :)
<Nalioth> just plugged my firewire dvd burner into my iBook, and am burning with no problems
<DmD> anyone know what's up with that?
<torpid> i love ubuntu as well
<torpid> i just decided that i'm not even going to put windows on my new system that i'm using as a home recording studio
<darmou> Do I need to remove zope2.7 and try reinstalling it, what should I do to fix this broken package?
<matara> maybe try again
<ThomasWinwood> DmD: You're using a bad extension to an old protocol to send a file. Upload it to a server and link them.
<torpid> i have all the tools i need on ubuntu
<DmD> DCC Send Accepted, Connecting...  then it says it timed out
<DmD> hmm
<ThomasWinwood> IRC was never intended as anything more than a glorified realtime forum.
<DmD> and i opened the ports in xchat under preferences
<matara> ah maybe the otherparty has some type of ignore on
<ThomasWinwood> Filesharing is not to be done by it.
<DmD> it's a dcc bot
<Nalioth> for all you folks in here sittin on the fence, i've been using linux for 5+ years and this is easily the most user friendly out-of-the-box distro i've encountered
<DmD> so maybe it doesn't recongize my host
<DmD> marble2
<DmD> you are from minnesota?
<sig> anyone using xirssi?
<George__> hey, need help
<George__> i get random freeze when trying to play games
<mindspore> i'm from Bumfuk, Idaho
<sig> mindspore: me too
<sig> lol
<George__> i install nvidia driver, searched forum, and i couldn't figure it out. So i come here. Can anyone help?
* ThomasWinwood REALLY wants to add "Don't ask for help - that's what we're here for; just state your question and we'll help" to the topic.
<Burgundavia> George__, what sort of games
<bob2> code of conduct, people
<Nalioth> mindspore, sig, really? i've driven thru there
<mindspore> sig: we should hit the bars sometime.. they're pretty good here, eh?
<George__> Americas Army and WOLF ET
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't use breezy yet | Ubuntu Help | FAQ: www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel | Ubuntu 5.04 is released!  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html
<sig> where are you at mindspore
<mindspore> I lied.. i'm actually from Bumfuk, Nebraska, lol
<sig> hahaha
<toresbe> George__: The machine or the program?
<George__> i don't know
<George__> i run wolf et, and it freeze
<George__> SOUND is gone, i cant move mouse
<bob2> mindspore: please?
<George__> same with Americas Army
<amaro> anyone here tried installing Kexi? dpkg gives me errors because some of the library names are exactly the same versions.. but, the libraries have the name ubuntu in them, and it kinda doesnt know that they are exactly the same?
<mindspore> bo2:: huh?
<mindspore> bob2**
<toresbe> Hmm. Overheating, perhaps?
<bob2> amaro: two packages can't include the same file and be installed at the same time
<bob2> amaro: one of them is buggy
<ThomasWinwood> Exist-p a rational, balanced comparison of GNOME vs KDE?
<George__> No  way
<George__> I got good air flow, 8 Plus fans.
<George__> didn't overclock
<toresbe> wow, impressivep
<amaro> bob2, hmmm...
<toresbe> .>
<George__> i sell computers
<amaro>  kexi depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:  Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13.
<amaro> errors like this ^^^^
<bob2> amaro: so, your "kexi" package isn't from ubuntu
<amaro> no
<George__> So, any IDEA y it keep being pain in the arse?
<XplOzIon> hi
<amaro> it isn't
<bob2> amaro: it won't work then
<amaro> it's for debian
<bob2> yes
<amaro> so I can't install it?
<bob2> correct
<toresbe> ahhhh'
<toresbe> back on qwerty
<amaro> ohhhh :(
<toresbe> Man, that feels good
<XplOzIon> anyone has installed ETF mod for ET?
<flodine> can i play AA with this fps ....12798 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2559.600 FPS
<toresbe> George__: Okay, well, what screen card and driver?
<toresbe> flodine: Hehe, well, glxgears isn't really a good benchmark anymore
<ThomasWinwood> Is there a rational, balanced comparison of GNOME vs KDE? I'm wondering whether it's worth installing KDE.
<flodine> ok
<flodine> so how do i test it
<jp> ThomasWinwoo go to #kubuntu .
<George__> I have a IT4200-8X flash bios
<bob2> ThomasWinwood: no, there isn't, it's purely a "which do you personally prefer?" question
<toresbe> flodine: It used to be when the sort of machines I use were state of the art ;)
<George__> I quit Mandriva cuz it's shit
<hyphenated> ThomasWinwood: there's plenty of reviews out there, but effectively all of them will be as "fair and balanced" as FOX News
<George__> but AA worked fine.
<toresbe> George__: That's the spirit :P
<XplOzIon> George__, how come?
<George__> I AM USING TI4200-8X flashed the bios to TI4800
<George__> Using Latest NVIDIA driver
<ThomasWinwood> Gawd, I'm tripping into holy-war territory, aren't I?
<toresbe> gusbee: hmm.
<George__> Xplo: cuz they become company and i paid for le and it sucked
<toresbe> ThomasWinwood: most definately :)
<bob2> ThomasWinwood: no
<hyphenated> ThomasWinwood: kinda, but really, it comes down to which one _you_ like the most
<Burgundavia> ThomasWinwood, mostly it is what works for you. I happen to like GNOME. I know many that swear by KDE
<digitalfox|afk> ThomasWinwood, it'd be holy war territory if you said that in Mandriva :p
<George__> KDE is a peice of GARBAGE
<hyphenated> I prefer KDE and use kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<George__> Like freaken WINDOWS
<bob2> George__: please stop it
<daniels> George__: dude, watch it.
<Burgundavia> George__, please remember the CoC
<XplOzIon> Question: Is there any way to extrac files in a *.run file?
<dr_willis> gotta love totally useless oponions. :P
<hyphenated> but that's my choice and opinion, not anyone elses
<toresbe> ThomasWinwood: In my opinion, GNOME has caught up with, and surpassed KDE, though KDE has not gotten better, just bigger. It was useable before
<George__> Any IDeas?
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  totallyt depends on whats in the .run file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<George__> What u think i can try?
<Crane> Hi, hello , and hiya
<toresbe> George__: Update your nVidia drivers, perhaps?
<daniels> George__: it's probably an upstream bug in the nvidia drivers
<toresbe> Crane: Hey, hi, hello
<daniels> toresbe: the ones in hoary are the latest release from nvidia
<George__> I said, it's the latest.
<toresbe> daniels: hmm, okay
<Crane> :)
<toresbe> George__: sorry, didn't see that
<George__> np man, how do i fix?
<daniels> George__: you can't
<XplOzIon> dr_willis, well the run file supposed to extrac some files to the lib folder and others to the games folder
<daniels> you wait for nvidia to release a fixed driver
<toresbe> ThomasWinwood: It follows a sort of ICQ-trail
<George__> AH FOOK, NO GAMES!!!
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  and theres proberly a dozen ways it can do that. :P fire it up with an editor and look at it,.
<occy> w00p
<George__> U SURE?
<occy> http://occy.net/printing
<George__> how about using ATI?
<toresbe> ThomasWinwood: earliest versions were early, later versions were useable, and then later ones were just horribly ugly and bloated
<George__> i got the NEW 512 ATI X800 :D
<XplOzIon> dr_willis, 300Mb file with text editor?
<toresbe> George__: should work if you have an ATI card handy
<occy> check it out boys(and girls) if you want to Share a printer.
<toresbe> George__: neat.
<Crane> problem with a game?
<George__> yeah, switch to my other machine. Sadly it's a freaken P4
<George__> Yes
<George__> 2 games: AA and Wolf Et
<XplOzIon> im having problem installing ETF mod for enemy-territory :(
<hybrid_goth> what is the command to rename a file
<George__> Both of them when trying to connect, i freeze, when in i get no sound, and it freezez
<George__> right click on file and rename?
<Crane> did you install them as a user or root? (su)
<George__> me?
<George__> su
<George__> then
<George__> cd /home/steven
<hybrid_goth> through the command line macs dont have right clicks
<George__> sh army.run
<George__> sh wolfet.run
<XplOzIon> Why this? /home/xplozion/.setup12151: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hyphenated> hybrid_goth: you "move" a file to a new name, rather than renaming it
<George__> Xplo Google it?
<XplOzIon> George__, already did
<hybrid_goth> hyphenated: ok ty
<Crane> so you were root? su <---you enabled root account
<sbcl3> how do you extract a tar.gz?
<XplOzIon> George__, cant find anything like my problem
<dr_willis> tar xzvf foo.tar.gz
<^thehatsrule^> sbcl3, tar zxvf
<chavo> XplOzIon, you need to install gtk-1.2
<bob2> XplOzIon: install the libgtk1.2 package
<XplOzIon> bob2, is that so? so its like this: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2
<Crane> so did you run the as root (sudo) or user?
<bob2> XplOzIon: how ever you normally install packages
<bob2> that will work, tho
<XplOzIon> bob2, thanks
<XplOzIon> i thoug i already had it
<ThomasWinwood> I'm going to install KDE now. If I like it then I switch permanently to Kubuntu. If not, I stick with GNOME.
<DmD> can i try to send someone a file on xchat?  i wanna see if it works now..
<XplOzIon> DmD, suree go ahead
<DmD> alrighy ty
<DmD> did you get anything yet?
<XplOzIon> yup screen dialog
<Crane> I got a cold
<Crane> tlol
<XplOzIon> DmD, not sending anything tho
<matara> go ahead send me
<DmD> really
<revelater> anyone here know how to make gkrellm2 transparent?
<DmD> wtf
<DmD> i have my ports opened
<XplOzIon> :/
<DmD> what else could be wrong w/ it?
<XplOzIon> DmD, port 3001
<DmD> you think maybe i need to restart?
<nate_> howdy folks
<DmD> DCC SEND Crossfade-Crossfade-2004.tar.gz to XplOzIon timed out - aborting.
<DmD> damnit
<XplOzIon> DmD, dont know, are you using a firewall? firestarter?
<DmD> not a firewall
<DmD> i never configured one on Linux
<DmD> i'm behind a router
<nate_> iptables = firewall
<DmD> and i configured my ports though
<XplOzIon> i see
<DmD> hmm
<nate_> hmmm, i want to do something interesting now....
<XplOzIon> nate_, and what would that be?
<XplOzIon> DmD, let me try to send you something
<nate_> XplOzIon: no idea, I think i'm gonna work on a website
<DmD> alright, thanks
<XplOzIon> nate_, oh you mean a design?
<XplOzIon> nate_, or something like that? php code?
<nate_> XplOzIon: no, already designed, I just need the information to fill it up.
<XplOzIon> nate_, oh hehe ok
<nate_> XplOzIon: oh, I need to code in a music player, but thats pretty easy
<mindspore> how do I kill "uninterruptable" processes?
<nate_> XplOzIon: and thats for another day
<XplOzIon> bob2, hey thanks, now it works
<XplOzIon> is there any seen script here?
<DmD> hey Q
<bob2> X7C: no
<bob2> bah
<X7C> what?
<George__> IS there a wAy to get GAMES to work in UBUNtu?
<Nalioth> howdy, thegreedyturtle how is it going?
<hybrid_goth> George: what kid of games
<bob2> George__: please try to spell correctly
<mindspore> George__, that's a bit vague
<Nalioth> George__, is your keyboard healthy?
<bob2> George__: there are lots of games available
<George__> Americas Army, and Wolf ET................
<bob2> George__: do you mean "Is there a way to run windows games on Ubuntu?"?
<George__> Most of my games are ISO, Bin and CUe because i dont waste money buying
<mindspore> George__, check Cedega
<George__> No Bob2. Cedega
<George__> i know!
<bob2> oh god
<hybrid_goth> lol
<George__> wolf et linux, americas army linux
<bob2> this is not a support channel for you to play games you've ripped off the internet
<George__> duh..
<paxmaster> there is Wolf ET for linux
<George__> yeah and AA for Linux
<bob2> if yo have problems with winex, go to #cedega
<bob2> presumably you at least paid for that
<George__> i never did
<George__> no
<bob2> oh, good on you
<hybrid_goth> heh
<mindspore> ll
<hybrid_goth> bob2: where can i get some of those gnu warez?
<hybrid_goth> rofl
<George__> So is this Xorgconfig that's screwing me up?
<mindspore> hehe
<George__> i work for HOODLUM, and MYTHCREW
<stuNNed> bob2: hi, is there way to get mp3 support in Sound Juicer?
<hybrid_goth> who?
<mindspore> George__, I doubt that very much
<bob2> stuNNed: find the gstreamer lame plugin
<paxmaster> how could i run application in the command line as root
<George__> YEAH i dl most of their games, and help winrar em
<bob2> George__: final warning
<hybrid_goth> bob2: no warez ? :'( :P
<stuNNed> bob2: ok thanks, i'd rather use ogg or flac by my portable doesn't support it
<bob2> paxmaster: sudo applicationame
<George__> He dont tell me
<George__> JEEE
<mindspore> George__, what exactly is your problem?
<bob2> stuNNed: I'm not sure if it's available anywhere anymore, but it used to be in marillat's repository
<hybrid_goth> stuNNed: ogg rules
<paxmaster> ok
<darkaudit> time for the Stark Fist of Removal...
<George__> AA AND WOLF ET KEEP FREEZING. i connect to server, it freeze. No sound, and No mouse, and No keyboard
<hybrid_goth> whats stark fist
<darkaudit> those with slack know :)
<stuNNed> bob2: 'gstreamer0.8-lame is already the newest version.' <-is this the one you're talking about?
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, come on your remember the comic book that never was "Stark Fist of Removal" ??!!
<mindspore> George__, the game starts up at first?
<bob2> stuNNed: yeah
<George__> Yeah
<hybrid_goth> George__ : wow it takes your keyboard and mouse awesome can you get it back or does it keep them permantly
<George__> when connecting
<hybrid_goth> ahhah
<George__> what?  hybrid?
<mindspore> graphics drivers up to date?
<hybrid_goth> no b4 my time
<George__> yes
<George__> just updated them today :D
<Nalioth> heh, think bob2 will be using a rolled up copy here purty quick
<hybrid_goth> George__ : you said it took you keyboard and mouse so do you have to buy new ones everytime that happens
<George__> hybrid_goth, stop fukin around?
<stuNNed> bob2: what is 'hoary-extras' repo?
<mindspore> lol
<bob2> come on, this is an english-speaking channel, not a leet-speak one
<hybrid_goth> George__ : yes master ubergeek sir
<George__> lol
<hybrid_goth> hahaha
<bob2> seriously
<George__> THis is NVIDIA Fault?
<George__> bob2 losen up?
<bob2> George__: Fix your keyboard.
<mindspore> wh4t, l337 i5 4acc3pt4b|3 sp33ch
<bob2> George__: you're being highly annoying
<George__> BS
<bob2> and your terrible typing is but one part of that
<George__> ahhahahhaha, k k
<hybrid_goth> minspore: heh
<George__> game freezing happening to anyone else?
<hybrid_goth> mindspore: talk about *headache*
<mindspore> nope George: you must've downloaded a corrupt copy
<George__> K found problem
<George__> It's something to do with the driver.
<darkaudit> PEBKAC...
<stuNNed> bob2: does a 'hoary-extras' repo exist?
<hybrid_goth> George__ : drivers are in restricted
<George__> I have a Slackware machine, with older driver, and aa work fine (using same 1 i did on ubuntu). wow
<darkaudit> stuNNed: in backports, I believe
<hybrid_goth> darkaudit: roflmfao
<George__> how do i get older driveR?
<stuNNed> darkaudit: ah, backports ok
<bob2> stuNNed: not that I know of
<Nalioth> i want one of those keyboards
<bob2> gah, please don't use backports
<hybrid_goth> lol
<stuNNed> bob2: ok
<daniels> George__: note 'with older driver'
<stuNNed> thanks guys
<nate_> i compete using nvidia's drivers, so, they work
<Nalioth> the 0nes wiTh thE unstAble foNts
<daniels> George__: that means exactly what we've been telling you for a while -- it's a problem in the nvidia drivers that you'll have to wait for them to fix
<George__> WAA, i can't get older 1?
<daniels> nate_: doesn't mean they work in every situation with every combination of hardware
<daniels> George__: you can download them yourself from nvidia.com
<George__> that will HELp Me
<George__> y not
<darkaudit> George__: you'll probably break far mor than you'll fix
<nate_> daniels: awwww, they should! ;)
<darkaudit> s/mor/more
<George__> break?
<darkaudit> as in stuff not working anymore
<George__> dont try this?
<George__> so just wait?
<daniels> George__: i don't know if you know how hard maintaining this sort of thing is (i suspect not), but providing one version is hard enough, let alone multiple versions, which is more or less impossible
<drcode> hi all
<daniels> in any case, it's off-topic for #ubuntu.  try asking in #nvidia.
<George__> yeah k, DANIELS damn SORRY
<drcode> can I connect my X server like I do in cygwin xwin but in linux?
<drcode> I Did ssh -X
<drcode> what I need to do next?
<Nalioth> maybe a run on "Stark Fist of Removal", heh heh
<bob2> iron fist, more like it
<Nalioth> bob2, its your fist, you can describe it best
<darmou> does anyone know how to take apart a deb package and put it back together again?
<[RR] Sean> i think you can make debian packages with alien
<darkaudit> darmou: what do you hope to achieve by this?
<darmou> I want to alter the postinst script so I can install zope2.7
<bob2> you don't need to repack it then
<bob2> just edit them from /var/lib/dpkg/info/ and run 'dpkg --configure zopewhatever'
<stuNNed> bob2: should i run gst-register-0.8 as root or normal user?  i think as root no?
<mr_roboto> away
<bob2> I don't know
<Marble2> how can I refresh my network interfaces?
<Marble2> I just had a power outage and my internet won't work
<andrewski> Marble2: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<stuNNed> bob2: yep as root i think they said in #gstreamer at onepoint
<Marble2> thanks
<andrewski> i'm on linux (using samba); my roommate is on windows.  is there any way for him to 'sync' my shared folder on his computer?
* mr_roboto is AWAY at 21:23:58 : Not behind the keyboard
<andrewski> Marble2: my router's flaky; i run that command a few times a week. :P
<bob2> mr_roboto_AWAY: please turn that off
<darmou> thanks that did the trick
* mr_roboto is back after 0 d 0 h 0 m 25 s
<andrewski> mr_roboto_AWAY: don't send annoying messages like that. O_o
<Marble2> thanks andrewski
<Marble2> that worked
<stuNNed> mr_roboto: hahahaha
<bob2> andrewski: you could use rsync
<mr_roboto> sorry, trying to figure out this irc client
<bob2> andrewski: but you don't need samba for that
<andrewski> bob2: he wants to sync, not i.
<bob2> rsync runs on windows
<bob2> as well as anything runs on windows
<andrewski> bob2: ah... of course. :)
* darkaudit is groovin to: Devo - Secret Agent Man 2:06/3:32
<andrewski> bob2: ok, i'll check it out.
<andrewski> bob2: as usual, thanks.  [tips metaphorical hat] 
<bob2> darkaudit: can you turn that off please?
<bob2> andrewski: np
<darkaudit> 'k
<mythtv> is anyone familar with following error
<mythtv> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authenti cation protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<regeya> doopity doo
<regeya> interesting.
<regeya> beagle either doesn't index or refuses to display results on hidden folders.
<stuNNed> bob2: is marillat's repo still necessary for some things in hoary?
* regeya is happy
<bob2> stuNNed: depends how you define neccessary
<stuNNed> regeya: beagle here doesn't index some logfiles when it indexes others of the exact same name in another dir
<stuNNed> bob2: i mean like still active
<regeya> hm.
<bob2> it still exists
<stuNNed> ok muchas gracias
<mythtv> this seems to happen when I start the backend for mythtv if anyone is familar
<user_>  RX packets:1202 errors:432 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:728 <- what this mean?
<stuNNed> bob2: on the wiki they are saying use 'hoary-extras' from backports for restricted formats...
<Burgundavia> stuNNed, either is crack
<Burgundavia> but at the hoary-extras is Ubuntu crack
<bob2> stuNNed: lots of crazy people put things on the wiki
<bob2> stuNNed: what page is this?
<Burgundavia> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Burgundavia> now mentions the hoary-extras
<Burgundavia> rather than marilliat
<stuNNed> bob2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats crazyness
<user_>  RX packets:1202 errors:432 <- what this mean? dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:728
<tritium> some people have mistaken hoary-extras (and backports in general) as official repositories
<stuNNed> would rather use marrilat than hoary-extras, no?
* Burgundavia curse the wiki's history
<Burgundavia> I have found the edit but not the person who made it
<bob2> yeah, zwiki is rather shit in that regard
<Burgundavia> stuNNed, if I were to chose my crack, I would use the hoary-extras, as they have been built for hoary
<metalsand> Bob2: I recently installed the hostap drivers for my Prism 2 wireless NIC (PCMCIA card)
<guruff> what's up :)
<Burgundavia> I want history like this --> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Main_Page&action=history
<metalsand> and when I restarted my card was gone from the network setings GUI and iwconfig
<metalsand> What do you recommend I do?
<svitlana> ...
<torpid> intel extreme graphics 2, my onboard graphics, is pretty lame right?
<metalsand> torpid, I have that and it sucks :/
<torpid> heh heh
<torpid> gotcha
<metalsand> I think the latest hardware support is DX7.0
<metalsand> Can't even load HL2/CS:S
<metalsand> Even with 512 megs of RAM and a 1.6 Centrino
<torpid> is there any agp graphics card i can get (that works in linux) that has hdtv tuner?
<stuNNed> Burgundavia: and that is mediawiki's history engine :D
<sir-gold> metalsand how did you install hostap?
<stuNNed> Burgundavia: ok, i'll go with the better crack
<Burgundavia> stuNNed, if only mediawiki were python
<metalsand> sir-gold: a .deb
<Burgundavia> stuNNed, if it were, it would be great. Actively developed, and actively supported (as one of the nets biggest sites runs on it)
<metalsand> Extracted, make install...
<bob2> or if wiki.u.c used moin
<metalsand> Modprobe detects know errors for the hostap drivers
<stuNNed> Burgundavia: why does it have to be python?
* stuNNed uses mediawiki
<Burgundavia> bob2, mediawiki still kicks the crap out of any other wiki engine
<metalsand> I've LITERALLY been trying to get this configured for 4 days, and about 10 full hours devoted
<sir-gold> metalsand i did the same thing without problems, this is the instructions i used (ignore the part about firmware): http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DLinkDWL520E1
<sir-gold> i have a netgear ma401
<metalsand> For which card?
<metalsand> Ah.
<metalsand> Prism chipset?
<sir-gold> yes
<stuNNed> hell, even ximian uses mediawiki
<sir-gold> i did it to get kismet to work
* stuNNed runs
<Burgundavia> however, mediawiki is PHP
<Burgundavia> and PHP is somewhat evil, security wise
<mike998> akota/q
<metalsand> Ah... All I want is to get my card configured with kismet
<stuNNed> Burgundavia: there is hardenedphp patch...http://www.hardened-php.net/
<sir-gold> the only problem with the instructions is that you have to do it again every time you replace the kernel
<sir-gold> oh, and just a hint, once you get host installed, you have to run 'ifconfig wlan0 up' before kismet will load all the way
<sir-gold> hostap
<sir-gold> took me an hour to figure that out
<jordanau> my clock is not auto updating from the time servers, how do i make it do it automatically?
<mebaran151> anyone here know ruby
<mebaran151> out 487 people
<mebaran151> it has to be true
<sir-gold> i think 480 of them are bots
<mebaran151> haha
<tritium> just idlers
<goldfish_> lol
* blueyed ducks
<goldfish_> screened in prolly
<goldfish_> or idle
<goldfish_> well or both
<metalsand> sir-gold
<metalsand> I haven't done that lol
<metalsand> and I've been trying to get it to work sicne I installed hostap for like 2 hours
<mebaran151> http://rafb.net/paste/results/XRyk8Q51.html
<metalsand> sir-gold: How often do new kernels come out?
<sir-gold> no idea, i installed kubuntu a few days ago
<tritium> metalsand, after a release, only when there are security updates, so not too often
<sir-gold> sarge has a newer kernel version, so i imagine there will be a new one in ubuntu soon
<alexw> can somebody tell me how to install enlightenment e17 through apt-get
<tritium> alexw, only e16 is in the repositories
<alexw> how do i search the repositories
<tritium> alexw, e.g., apt-cache search enlightenment
<alexw> k
<metalsand> Synaptic, alexw
<alexw> i tried synaptic
<metalsand> Text is better, I guess
<alexw> it only shows e16
<amaro> I found the most awesome wallpaper
<amaro> :D
<stuNNed> amaro: plz share
<amaro> it's tokyo city at night
<amaro> are you into that?
<stuNNed> amaro: dunno til i see it
<stuNNed> amaro: is there url for it?
<amaro> http://kitoutpost.com/wallpapers_page/calendar/tts_2002/july2002_1280_non.jpg
<amaro> yeah
<amaro> I removed the text with GIMP... and I love it
<torpid> does anyone know of a linux supported agp card with an hdtv tuner on it?
<torpid> with a dvi output?
<Nalioth> amaro, quite striking
<amaro> Nalioth, yeah, very.. and it's so clear and sharp
<Nalioth> amaro, i like distinctive wallies
<mebaran151> l non-recoginized methods to an internal array?
<DmD> hey, i'm trying to install a plugin for xchat and it's in a .tar.gz...how would i install it?
<mebaran151> sorry
<mebaran151> whoops wrong place
<torpid> tar xvf blah.tar.gz i think..
<torpid> something like that
<locdog> hello all
<Nalioth> howdy locdog
<dr_willis> Hmm
<dr_willis> tar xzvf foo.tar.gz
<^thehatsrule^> x for extract :P
<dr_willis> torpid,  and the only video cards with tv tuners ive seen allready on them  are the ati all in wonders.. but i would not reccomend them for linux.
<amaro> I always get mixed up by j and z for gz and bz2
<dr_willis> v for verbose
<DmD> alright i got the dir on my destko
<DmD> desktop even
<dr_willis> f for file :P
<DmD> then in the readme it says
<tritium> torpid, I've only seen pci, such as this: http://www.pchdtv.com/
<mindspore> how do I kill an "uninterruptable" process?
<DmD> Place the away.conf and hideaway.conf files in the .xchat directory in
<DmD>         your home directory or wherever xchat keeps it's data files. Edit them
<DmD>         to your liking.
<DmD> it's an away perl script..
<sysrq> DmD: this really isn't ubuntu related, perhaps you should be asking in xchat's channel
<DmD> alright, sorry ;p
<dr_willis> its saying copy the files over. :P how hard is that. lol
<torpid> i don't have another pci slot
<dr_willis> it /home/username/.xchat2 by the way
<mindspore> how do I kill an "uninterruptable" process?
<dr_willis> and away scripts are very ANNYOING  :P  i suggest ya dont bother with it.
<user_> dd
<goldfish_> they are indeed
<locdog> how do I install limewire?
<locdog> on ubuntu..
<mindspore> locdog: ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish_> wont annoyes me is the changing of a nick with BRB at the end
<mebaran151> locdog, for shame
<amaro> "computer, install limewire"
<goldfish_> *what
<dr_willis> limewire uses the java runtimes - so that needs to be installed.
<dr_willis> http://ubuntuguide.org/  for a start.
<locdog> there are no rpm's for ubunyu?  I am a mandrake user,
<locdog> new to gnome from kde
<dr_willis> get java going. then go to the limewire homepage and get its installers.
<hyphenated> locdog: ubuntu is based on debian, so it uses .deb's instead of .rpm's
<amaro> locdog, no, you will find .deb's
<goldfish_> locdog: ubuntu uses .deb files
<amaro> not .rpm's
<locdog> unbuntu sorry
<thechitowncubs> Is the backport repo down?
<goldfish_> you can convert .rpm's to .deb using alien
<mindspore> you can convert rpms to deb with alien
<goldfish_> hehe
<amaro> and to install .deb's all you have to do is type:        dpkg -i thefilename.deb
<mindspore> goldfish_, jinx, lol
<goldfish_> mindspore: Tip my two heels :)
<dr_willis> but one should rarely need to use dpkg that way. :P
<locdog> um, ok
<locdog> thank you
<goldfish_> yep you can apt-get most stuff
<amaro> dr_willis, can you please be more detailed... I don't want to learn the wrong things
<user_>  RX packets:1202 errors:432 <- what this mean?
<tritium> amaro, usually, you don't need to install the package manually with dpkg.  Rather, you use apt-get to retreive & install it.
<dr_willis> amaro - you normally use 'apt-get install whatever' you rarely need to download individule .deb's
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> yea what tritium said.
<dr_willis> :P
<amaro> hehehe... one of you is psychic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<thechitowncubs> anyone having problems with the backports repo?
<stuNNed> thechitowncubs: it's a bit slow
* mode/#ubuntu [+oo crimsun tritium]  by daniels
<thechitowncubs> stunned: i can't seem to connect at all
<thechitowncubs> i can retrieve the package list but not the pacakges
<stuNNed> thechitowncubs: i'm at 15k/s with it :D
<thechitowncubs> oh wait, i think im connected
<thechitowncubs> 31kb
<thechitowncubs> :)
<ranktum> why isn't ubuntu making the distrowatch december list
<ranktum> ?
<Burgundavia> ranktum, say again?
<bob2> distrowatch doesn't really relate to anything in the real world
<ranktum> Is it because it has gained the majority of people this year?
<ranktum> just a sec.. let me show you
<Burgundavia> distrowatch is distrowatch
<Burgundavia> easily gamed
<dr_willis> December?
<ranktum> sorry, I made a mistake
<thechitowncubs> I'm sure ubuntu is doing better than it says on "distrowatch"
<ranktum> not distrowatch
<ranktum> http://www.desktoplinux.com/articles/AT2127420238.html
<thechitowncubs> even though it is topping the list
<dr_willis> it was #1 and #2  last i looked.
<Burgundavia> there are lies, damn lies, and statistics
<dr_willis> that was # of downloads perhaps i saw
<Burgundavia> that is number 3
<bob2> isn't distrowatch based on votes or something?
<bob2> then it's not even statistics, it's just whatever people fanboy the most
<ranktum> all we need to do now is overtake mandrake
<ranktum> and we're done
<dr_willis> hmm - there is no mandrake now? its like Mandrivle ?
<Burgundavia> bob2, distrowatch is page views
<anathema> yeah
<Burgundavia> bob2, one per day per IP
<anathema> mandriva
<bob2> hahaha
<torpid> once again i humbly ask, does anyone know of an agp graphics card with an hdtv tuner and dvi output that works in linux?
<anathema> they are tapping into the metrosexual audiance
<bob2> torpid: try asking on the user list, or on some linux video mailing list
<Burgundavia> to be clear, page views of distrowatch distro pages
<Burgundavia> not ubuntu.com
<thechitowncubs> hehe
<ranktum> ubuntu is tapping into poor people
<bob2> that seems remarkably silly
<ranktum> hehehe
<anathema> afaik, your firefox doesnt report your distro
<anathema> it must be on votes or somrhitn
<dr_willis> torpid - ATI all in wonder cards MAY work..
<Burgundavia> distrowatch does get huge numbers of hits
<dr_willis> torpid - they are the only video+TVtuner cards i know of.
<hyphenated> anathema: in firefox, put "about:" in the URL box, and see what comes up
<ranktum> ohh you reminded me
<ranktum> I still didnt do the firefox speed up thing
<hyphenated> anathema: they _could_ base it off user-agent, but it's a silly way to do things
<anathema> ah yeah
<anathema> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050405 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2)
<metalsand> anathema: :(
<metalsand> I'm still here, and still haven't gotten my card to work :(
<anathema> hahah poor metalsand
<bob2> well, silliness is relative, when they're actually going by how many people happen to view a particular page
<metalsand> Seriously, Linux has no support.
<anathema> you will never succeed!
<bob2> metalsand: I don't see your question on the list yet
<bob2> metalsand: what email address did you send it from?
<hyphenated> metalsand: who do you call when your card doesn't work in windows?
<Burgundavia> the rate limit to one vote per day per IP is also good
<Burgundavia> hyphenated, the manufacturer
<torpid> i cannot find an all-in-wonder card that just has dvi output, hdtv tuner input, and is agp
<sir-gold> he call bill gates on the red phone
<sir-gold> calls
<metalsand> hyphenated: I don't. I find the drivers on the manufacture's website, double click the .exe, click next, click next, click finish. Then it works
<bob2> metalsand: or have you not asked yet?
<sir-gold> metalsand did you look at the page i posted?
<metalsand> No, bob2
<bob2> I have been suggesting this for 4 days now
<hyphenated> metalsand: if it didn't work, what would you do?
<bob2> metalsand: then do so
<dr_willis> torpid,  thats odd. perhaps ati have given up on them.. of course they would be about a $300 card.
<metalsand> Where do I post, bob2
<metalsand> I haven't seen this
<thechitowncubs> metalsand: what is your card?
<bob2> complaining that irc isn't helpful is like complaining that eating puppies gives you indigestion
<metalsand> Senao SL 2511 PLUS EXT 2
<bob2> metalsand: http://lists/ubuntu.com/
<Razor-X> how long does it take to resize a 40 GB NTFS partition? (subtract 5.5 GB)
<mindspore> bob2: lol
<anathema> i submitted a bug to bugzilla about the mod4 thing not wokring properly in gnome.....metacity seems to catch it because window operations work, but stuff like opening your home dir etc dont work
<anathema> using the windows key as a mod4 modifier
<metalsand> Eating puppies is probably a high source of protient and nutrients, I'm sure (assuming the puppies themselves are healthy) that your indegestine would be minimal.
<metalsand> bob2: You rock.
<metalsand> Except, not.
<metalsand> :(
<sir-gold> metalsand. i just found this: Some of the new Senao 2511 cards are now built around the Prism3 chipset, this one, though newer, has less sensitivity (weaker than a Orinoco card/Hermes chipset). Furthemore, some of the Linux drivers may be fooled by the new chipset and won't let your run Kismet.
<mindspore> no, I rock.
<metalsand> sir-gold: I made sure mine isn't.
<stuNNed> bob2 _is_ the rock.
<metalsand> From Seattle Wireless, right?
<sir-gold> yeah
<torpid> dr_willis i'm sure they are out there, i just can't find them.
<torpid> i can't do a search that turns up anything helpful.
<anathema> metalsand, should have looked at the list of wireless cards that work in linux before buying :D
<metalsand> Yeah. I've done an assload of research, gone through like 7 different people, gone through 3 FULL HowTos
<dr_willis> torpid,  try the ati homepage? :P
<metalsand> And I'm worse off when I started
<metalsand> My card doesn't even show up in ifconfig now
<bob2> going through howtos won't help
<anathema> it shouldnt
<sir-gold> anathema, its a prism2 card, it is supported
<Razor-X> I repeat, how long does it take to resize a 40 GB NTFS partition to 34.5 GB?
<metalsand> bob2: Irony much?
<anathema> metalsand, ifconfig is not for wireless lans
<anathema> iwconfig is
<bob2> Razor-X: if no one answers, it's because no one knows
<bob2> Razor-X: just try it and see
<metalsand> ifconfig still shows the devices
<bob2> anathema: er, yes it is
<anathema> is it?
<metalsand> I'm familar with iwconfig
<bob2> metalsand: no irony
<dr_willis> torpid,  i do belive there was a new USB tv tuner card that was to have full Linux support.
<anathema> i always used iwconfig anyways
<verden01> anyone got 3D working with their Ati Radeon card?
<anathema> heh
<bob2> metalsand: first, does linux support your card at all?
<metalsand> Trust me, I've ran the command over 500 times these last 4 days.
<Razor-X> bob2: well, I have a good reason to ask, but, I was hoping that if I reiterate someone would know
<anathema> verden01, yes
<bob2> verden01: thousands of people
<dr_willis> verden01,  i have in the past on my ati9700
<metalsand> bob2: Yes, surprisingly it's a very popular card.
<anathema> 9800 pro going strong
<bob2> metalsand: and what chipset is it?
<ranktum> I have an ati9700 pro
<Razor-X> time is teh answer to whether i'll install Ubuntu today, or tomorrow
<ranktum> and im scared to even try
<Razor-X> *the
<metalsand> bob2: prism 2
<sir-gold> wlan0 is still a network interface, ifconfig should still show it
<Razor-X> *tomorrow or teh day after
<verden01> well i've read a howto but its for xf86 not xorg?
<metalsand> That's what I said, sir-gold.
<dr_willis> ubuntu was the easiest disrto ive seen to get the card working.
<bob2> verden01: then ignore that howto
<anathema> verden01, sec ill find out a step by step
<bob2> verden01: what card do you have?
<verden01> cool
<metalsand> And, for the record... My PCMCIA slot AND the card both work, I've ran them in Windows
<anathema> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<anathema> go there verden01
<metalsand> and, it took me about 3 minutes to get it configured. But hey, don't bash me... I'm still here after 15 hours
<bob2> anathema: no, that depends on what card it is
<verden01> Radeon 9600xt
<anathema> make SURE to instal the restricted packages
<metalsand> Obviously there's something appealing about Linux
<anathema> oh well, if its a 9500 or more that wil work
<bob2> metalsand: have you posted your question yet?
<sir-gold> metalsand, the challenge
<anathema> sorry shouldnt have assumed that
<metalsand> bob2: On Forbes?
<metalsand> No.
<bob2> metalsand: er? on the mailing list.
<verden01> thanx
<metalsand> Nope, where can I find it?
<anathema> just run..
<Quest-Master> metalsand: Tried the forums as well?
<anathema> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<anathema> then
<anathema> echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<bob2> metalsand: I've told you 3 times now.  http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<anathema> then
<anathema> sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anathema> then run
<anathema> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<metalsand> bpb2: Which ones do you recommend I sign up for?
<anathema> then reboot
<dr_willis> torpid,  http://ati.com/products/radeonx800/aiwx800xt/specs.html    - it says its agp. i think they also got a pcix version also.. but thats a HIGH doller card.
<anathema> and it will work
<Quest-Master> metalsand: http://www.ubuntuforums.org <-- ask here as well
<bob2> metalsand: the user list.
<anathema> dr_willis, NOT pciX
<anathema> pciE
<anathema> big diff
<anathema> heh
<dr_willis> torpid,  or --> http://www.computers4sure.com/product.asp?productid=1782082&affid=10000483
<dr_willis> torpid,  but how well the tv tuner is supported is what ya need to learn.
<NickVara> Hello... I'm having problems getting my wireless network card to work. I've looked at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto/view and http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiTroubleshooting, but still can't seem to figure this out (I'm still quite new to Linux...) Any suggestions?
<metalsand> bob2: I'm subscribed.
<Quest-Master> NickVara: Take a look at ndiswrapper
<bob2> NickVara: you need to be way more specific
<bob2> NickVara: explain what you've tried and what isn't working
<NickVara> Quest-Master: I've done that...
<NickVara> OK... I've followed the instructions at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto.
<AlfaWolph> how do i change the listening port number for the vnc server in ubuntu?
<NickVara> My card is a Dell Wireless WLan 1450 Dual Band from Broadcom.
<etzerd> Hello room
<etzerd> what's new tonight?
<bob2> it's a channel, not a room
<metalsand> bob2: Now that I'm signed up, do I get any free stuff?
<metalsand> IRC support that rivals the knowledge of God himself?
<etzerd> can anyone tell me where can I get a good repositories?
<bob2> good god
<bob2> it's a *mailing list*
<bob2> now post your question to the list
<dr_willis> www.ubuntuguide.org - for your repository needs/questions
<bob2> including everything you've tried and done, and what exactly isn't working
<NickVara> iwconfig and ifconfig both see the card...
<bob2> etzerd: what do you want that isn't in the ubuntu repositories?
<dr_willis> AlfaWolph,  check the 'vncserver'  program. its a script. you can proberly do it from the command line.
<jordanau> bob2, out of pure curiousity, what is the difference in a channel and a room?
<bob2> jordanau: a room is what people who use AOL call a channel
<jordanau> bob2, is room slang and channel proper?
<NickVara> Should I post output of some of the commands?
<etzerd> I use to have all the Debian files and folders before not anymore when I use the ubuntuguide repositories
<metalsand> What's the different between a PM and a query?
<bob2> oh lord
<metalsand> Ohhhh. I bet bob2 is stumped now.
<bob2> etzerd: if you've been using packages from Debian, your system is already screwed
<jordanau> bob2, i will never use room again thank you (i had AOL for 1 month in 1999, please forgive me)
<bob2> metalsand: nothing
<bob2> haha
<etzerd> Don't take me wrong it is a dam good repositories maybe the best out there
<metalsand> I too, used AOL
<metalsand> it was an amazingly fast connection back in the days of Tribes1
<etzerd> bob2: don't tell me? how can that be possible?
<metalsand> Then Diablo 2 came out, and that crap just wasn't going to cut it.
<Burgundavia> dr_willis, please don't recommend ubuntuguide.org
<DmD> hey, im' trying to install codecs for totem movie player but it says Package gstreamer0.8-plugins is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jordanau> metalsand, its okay metalsand
<bob2> if you don't know how apt works, please don't install stuff from Debian
<dr_willis> Burgundavia,  why not?
<etzerd> I know Debian is screwed I can never completed the Debian installation
<Burgundavia> dr_willis, most of it is total crack
<g14> ubuntu is built from debian
<metalsand> bob2: I installed hostap drivers for my card with a .deb
<bob2> DmD: it's in the universe repository, wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<metalsand> Is that why it doesn't work?
<dr_willis> Burgundavia,  ive been noticeing that a lot of it gets out of date rather fast.
<bob2> etzerd: did you file bugs so it can be fixed?
<etzerd> yes
<DmD> alright thanks, i was looking at the ubuntu forums
<dr_willis> Burgundavia,  would there  be a better over all site to suggest?
<bob2> metalsand: er, why don't you try the normal prism drivers first?
<metalsand> bob2: I don't like mailing lists
<metalsand> I like you.
<jordanau> Burgundavia, what is the best alternative, the wikis or a good forum howto?
<Burgundavia> dr_willis, specific wiki pages first
<bob2> well, that's nice, but I'm not going to spend hours helping you here
<Burgundavia> jordanau, forum is also crack
<metalsand> bob2: Why not?
<bob2> if you ask on the list, you're way more likely to get help
<bob2> because it's a waste of my time
<jordanau> Burgundavia, so wikis > forum > ubuntu guide ??
<Xenguy> metalsand: that's not the way it works
<REds> can normal debian sources be used with hoary
<metalsand> bob2: You're helping nuture the Ubuntu community
<bob2> I help you, then two hours later someone has the same problem and we go through the process again
<dr_willis> irc > wiki  :P
<REds> or only the ubuntu sources only
<etzerd> I know ubuntu is build from Debian but why everytime I install Debian it can't never detect my Video Card which is an ATI with 128MB of memory. While Ubuntu detect that card with no problem.
<bob2> if I help you on the list, it's archived so other people can benfit
<Burgundavia> jordanau, I would go wiki> ubuntuguide > forum
<bob2> REds: please don't use Debian repositories with ubuntu
<mindspore> etzerd: that's one of the worst sentences I've ever read.
<metalsand> bob2: So, if I post on the list you'll help me?
<REds> ok thats wat i thought
<bob2> etzerd: did you file a bug so it can be fixed?
<bob2> metalsand: I will try
<REds> bob2, cheers moite :D
<metalsand> bob2: I'm going to do it.
<bob2> great
<darmou> what does this mean bash: /bin/ls: Input/output error
<bob2> if only you'd done it 4 days ago
<bob2> darmou: it means your disk is in big trouble
<REds> itl will corrupt the dpkg database and cause issues i suspect
<jordanau> dr_willis, depends on who is answering your question, you would be better off pressing random keyboard keys than listen to my advice :)
<bob2> REds: it won't corrupt it
<NickVara> bob2: when I run ifup wlan0, I get "... No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<darmou> bob2 what should I do?
<REds> ok
* DmD is away: Auto-away after 2 mins idle (gone at 9th May, 03:37:13)
<bob2> darmou: get a new disk
<DmD> damn script
<bob2> DmD`afk: turn that off
<DmD> i deleted the folder but it's still here
<darmou> It is fairly new though it should be fine.
<etzerd> what's wrong with the sentences mindspore?
<mindspore> etzerd: everything.. especially the double-negative
<etzerd> French is my native language, I believe that I'm doing damn good.
<DmD> i'm not sure which package to install for the codecs in the pacakge manager
<metalsand> The real reason I'm still using Ubuntu after 15 hours of this crap is because of the Flocks screensaver
<metalsand> God that thing is AWESOME
<dr_willis> DmD,  it reads it at startup. and loads the scripts there.
<jordanau> etzerd, cant never
<dr_willis> Flocks? Hmm
<DmD> so should i restart xchat since i deleted the away script?
<metalsand> Yeah, if you haven't experienced it. I recommend to ASAP.
<metalsand> DmD: irssi in terminal.
<metalsand> :x
<goldfish_> yeah
<goldfish_> irssi !
<metalsand> IRSSI!
<metalsand> Har har.
<jordanau> etzerd, you say cannot ever or can never (english is wierd) <-- i am not being a smartass, if i was speaking french i would want to learn
<mindspore> back in the IRSSI!
<dr_willis> DmD,  exactly
<DmD> alright, it's loaded
<metalsand> Flocks is so pretty.
<mindspore> yes, I could see how that would be confusing for someone that does not know english as their primary langauge
<mr_roboto> i notice the title says don't use breezy. have there been problems in it?
<dr_willis> i cant even find flocks. :P
<etzerd> ok guys thanks for your lecture.
<dr_willis> it seems to be part of the rss-screensavers
<Burgundavia> mr_roboto, is still quite broken for a desktop system
<jordanau> i feel sorry for people who learn english from IRC and forums. Most americans have such bad grammer, that they will really mess you up
<metalsand> dr_willis: Maybe because I downloaded the Ubutu DVD iso I have flocks.
<metalsand> Is knoppix based off of Debian?
<jordanau> metalsand, yes
<darmou> bob2 I've rebooted is there a way I can do a disk check for an xfs partition?
<dr_willis> metalsand,  there it is.. :P i was scrolling up/down and it was at the bottom of the page hidden lol.
<mr_roboto> metalsand: you don't mean "Flux" do you?
<jordanau> etzerd, i appologize, i will not try to help again
<dr_willis> metalsand,  heh - but it dont seem to be working :O
<metalsand> No.
<metalsand> Flocks
<hybrid_goth> if i have a bunch of mp3 in a folder and wanna move all at once would the wildcard work I.E. mv ~/music/Pantera-*.mp3 ~/music would it move all of them or delete them
<metalsand> After I fix my PCMCIA card I'm going to do some themeing
<metalsand> Brown just isn't my color.
<etzerd> Ok let's go back to my Debian question. Can anyone tell me why Debian cannot detect my Radeon 9250 video card?
<anathema> i like the panther themes
<daniels> etzerd: because Debian has a very, very old version of X
<daniels> etzerd: it will work in Ubuntu
<metalsand> link, anathema?
<anathema> sec
<Xenguy> hybrid_goth: safer to cp them, then delete one set afterwards ;-)
<dr_willis> hybrid_goth,  see what 'echo Pantera-*.mp3' would do.  you really should use cp :P
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<hybrid_goth> ok ty both
<mr_roboto> hybrid_goth: 'mv" works fine
<anathema> http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/ale-panther_gtk2/
<dr_willis> where are ya moveing them to? :P
<etzerd> It does work  in Ubuntu, since I know Ubuntu is build under Debian I believe Debian should be able to handle same.
<mr_roboto> if 'mv' can't write to the destination dir, it won't remove them from the source dir
<jordanau> etzerd, what debian are you using?
<etzerd> Sarge testing
<anathema> wonder what would happen in debian if you changed to ubuntu reps and did a apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade
<anathema> didnt they recently freeze sarge?
<hybrid_goth> dr_willis: i had a folder inside ~/music of pantera and wanted them in just music
<etzerd> Right now I'm using Ubuntu
<mooniker> does anyone know a good resource to teach a linux newbie what to do when things go wrong -- i.e. when things freeze up, windows don't respond, etc?
<dr_willis> the universe would explode
<dr_willis> :P
<jordanau> anathema, yes
<bob2> etzerd: again, Debian has an old version of X
<anathema> cool
<bob2> etzerd: when that is updated, it will presumably work
<anathema> wow stable debian release
<jordanau> anathema, final sarge isnt out yet though
<anathema> thought they just gave up
<anathema> haha
<dr_willis> hybrid_goth,  ya mean move them up one dir?
<hybrid_goth> yes
<anathema> well thats easy
<dr_willis> :P
<anathema> mv ~/music/pantera/* ~/music/
<anathema> done
<anathema> h
<anathema> heh
<hybrid_goth> ok
<etzerd> Anyway I'm happy with Ubuntu
<anathema> that will put everything inside the pantera folder into just the music folder
<anathema> unless maybe if there are folders
<Deep6> guys is there an Ubuntu sanctioned way of getting surround sound working?
<anathema> whats wrong wiht your sound
<etzerd> Thanks guy have a good night.
<hybrid_goth> anathema: now if bittorrent will finish it will be mv ~/music/antrax/ ~/music/
<mr_roboto> anathema: it will move the subfolders fine too
<jordanau> etzerd, good night, sorry again
<anathema> Deep6, http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<anathema> mr_roboto, cool
<anathema> couldnt remember to too lazy to test :)
<etzerd> jordanau: no hard feeling. life itself is a learning process.
<jordanau> etzerd, and not always the fun type of learning :)
<hybrid_goth> people on bittorrent like thier metal :P
<hybrid_goth> god bless linux and oss
<mr_roboto> anathema: actually, all it does is link the entries in the old dir to the new dir and unlink the original ones. it's much faster than copying :)
<anathema> yes
<anathema> its great
<anathema> i love links
<etzerd> one more question Jordanau before I go. bittoreent of a torrent file what is the meaning of it?
<mr_roboto> hard link, that is
<anathema> yes
<anathema> i know
<anathema> i should hope so
<anathema> all those soft links would sure make a mess
<anathema> haha
<darmou> ok how to I boot into single user on ubuntu so I can run xfs-repair?
<darmou> Using grub
<mr_roboto> sudo init S?
<desrt> darmou; give the 'emergency' parameter on the kernel commandline
<jordanau> torrent file is what bittorrent uses to identify a file
<desrt> like, go to your kernel image on the menu.. hit 'e' to edit.. then go down to the 'kernel /boot/bz...' line and add ' emergency' to the end of that
<desrt> then hit 'b'
<jordanau> bittorrent is the program, torrent is the file
<Deep6> anathema, how about rhythmbox claiming "There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg"
<mr_roboto> ls /etc/init.d
<anathema> no idea dont use rhymbox
<mr_roboto> oops,, wrong window!
<hybrid_goth> torrents need to be opened with bt
<desrt> Deep6; apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<etzerd> thanks jordanau.
<Deep6> desrt, thanks
<h|barbobot> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bestadvocate> hey how do you kill a process from the terminal?
<anathema> hey you guys..is there a way to make gaim flash its icon in the systray when someone messages you and the window doesnt have focus
<mr_roboto> desrt: can't you just do an 'init S'?
<Deep6> is esd the way to go for audio, I've always killed it in raw debian
<desrt> Deep6; read the link that h|barbobot posted.  it give an explanation
<anathema> Deep6, i say just get rid of it
<desrt> mr_roboto; not if the box won't boot in the first place
<mr_roboto> ahhh :)
<Deep6> anathema, the link you told me to go to is all about using esd, not 4 channel audio
<kingsley> 1.) Why would "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86-dbg" not change /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and 2.) why would XFree86-debug abort with "no screens found" in /var/log/XFree86.0.log when /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 has a "Screen" section?
<DmD> grr, i still can't play avi/mpegs with Totem...i installed gstreamer from the package manager...
<julian> hey all
<bob2> kingsley: did you read the top of the file?
<bob2> kingsley: or did you trash it without reading it first?
<julian> has anyone face a problem with the ubuntu users and groups management gui package under gnome?
<julian> it refuses to update passwd
<julian> ?
<sbcl3_> how do i use the file browser as root?
<anathema> DmD install totem-xine
<bob2> sbcl3_: why?
<anathema> instead of the default
<kingsley> bob2: Thanks for asking. Which file are you asking about?
<ghostfreeman_> any link buttons for Ubuntu?
<julian> yeah sbcl3_ why>
<bob2> DmD: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sbcl3_> bob2: need to drop a .tar.gz file into /usr/local
<anathema> then copy the codecs from the mplayer webpage
<bob2> kingsley:  /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<sbcl3_> adobe's svg viewer wants it there
<sbcl3_> how do i do it?
<julian> sbcl3_, hmm...
<sbcl3_> typing "su" into the terminal doesn't seem to work
<julian> sbcl3_, try and do a sudo sbcl3
<sbcl3_> sudo sbcl3?
<julian> do sudo cp *.tar.gz /usr/local
<julian> nope, sudo is like, su-do
<julian> :)
<g14> sbcl3_, sudo -s
<kingsley> bob2: I hadn't read it, but it seems to me that's it's not trashed, or even changed.
<anathema> i cant remember who told me to use bmp instead of winamp, but that guy diserves a blowjob...it kicks so much ass
<bob2> kingsley: have you read the top of the file?
<kingsley> bob2: Now that you've asked, I can say that yes, I have.
<g14> anathema, haha, yes I agree
<mindspore> anathema: get on your knees.
<bob2> kingsley: and you haven't ever modified it manually?
<thechitowncubs> jeez, i need a quieter heatsink :)
<bob2> kingsley: does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 work?
<thechitowncubs> I love Ubuntu's release organization
<kingsley> bob2: I have edited it manually.
<thechitowncubs> I can't wait till breezy :)
<bob2> kingsley: there you go
<bob2> kingsley: read the top of the file again to see how to fix it
<g14> thechitowncubs, breezy is gonna rock
<thechitowncubs> i hope so
<mindspore> breezy the upcoming release i assume/
<stuNNed> yes
<thechitowncubs> it seems like a lot of developers signed on
<thechitowncubs> Since Hoary
<thechitowncubs> I hope it grows and grows and grows :)
<anathema> haha
<jordanau> thechitowncubs, if you are looking for a quiter fan try the aero 7 lite you can throttle it down and it is pretty quite (if you turn it up it sounds like a jet engine)
<anathema> if only he were here, i'd be on my knees!
<anathema> haha
<thechitowncubs> Thanks Jordan, wasn't looking for an answer, but i'll try it
<thechitowncubs> i've got some money to spend anyways
<anathema> would be cool if ubuntu became the main and near only desktop dist
<anathema> woo
<anathema> so nice
<thechitowncubs> So gl4: what is the biggest breakthrough feature?
<skull> hi all
<skull> i made a session for my sister
<jordanau> thechitowncubs, my fan is running pretty quitely and my CPU is 34 degrees (amd barton 2500) if i turn it up to high it will drop to 31 C
<skull> and in that session the sound doesn't wokr
<skull> work
<verden01> anathema, finished doing the ATI 3d driver and now when i go to start tuxracer to see if 3d is working i get the following message   error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thechitowncubs> I have a barton
<thechitowncubs> jordan: what is the room temp
<thechitowncubs> I actually have that same CPU
<thechitowncubs> Overclocked to 3200
<tga> hey, do crappy AC97 laptop sound cards have hardware midi?
<bob2> skull: is she in the audio group?
<jordanau> thechitowncubs, yeah i dont overclock
<tga> I'm having some trouble playing midi files
<kingsley> bob2: Ah, I see in FAQ.gz that package maintainer scripts won't overwrite XF86Config-4 because I modified it. Thanks.
<bob2> tga: use timidity
<thechitowncubs> Jordan: i've been doing it for about 6 months no problem
<skull> i don't know
<bob2> kingsley: yes, the top of the file also explains that
<ksmurf> hello all
<jordanau> thechitowncubs, room temp remains around 68-70 F
<skull> let me see
<DmD> how do i install a bz2 file?
<ksmurf> Anyone want to help with my audigy 2 problem pls
<jordanau> thechitowncubs, that is because AMD is awesome
<hybrid_goth> where do you put themes? ~/.themes?
<tga> bob2: yeah, I was just following along the howto, I just wasn't sure it was what I need
<hybrid_goth> DmD un tar it
<kingsley> bob2: As an aside, the top of mine doesn't.
<hybrid_goth> DmD : then tell me what is up
<bob2> kingsley: probably because someone edited it without reading it ;)
<DmD> i'm installing mplayer..
<bob2> DmD: depends what it is.
<jordanau> hybrid_goth, i just download them to home, install them from the theme dialog box, then delete the .tar.gz
<bob2> DmD: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DmD> MPlayer-1.0pre7.tar.bz2
<bob2> DmD: mplayer is in ubuntu already
<kingsley> bob2: Haha!
<DmD> hm, i do'nt have it ;x
<skull> man but i'm no tin the adudo group and i can hear the music
<bob2> DmD: read that wiki page
<sig> bob2: I wouldn't use that mplayer
<mindspore> DmD: you have to install the package from synaptic
<hybrid_goth> jordanau: does that work in UbuntuX
<sig> marillat has ruined many features on his port
<bob2> skull: well, the first user created is in the audio group.  you weren't the first user?
<bob2> sig: perhaps, but I'm not talking about marillat.
<jordanau> hybrid_goth, ahh that is in gnome
<skull> i'm the first user
<DmD> i already did steps 1-3 ;x
<bob2> skull: then you're in the audio group
<sig> bob2: mplayer's cvs is the way to go
<bob2> skull: run the command "groups" as your user in a terminal
<bob2> sig: no
<sig> that way you get all the new features
<jordanau> hybrid_goth, i dont know how the themes work in xfce because the defaults look so damn good
<sig> bob2: yes
<skull> ok
<sig> .
<hybrid_goth> lol
<bob2> pointing clueless newbies at cvs is stupid
<ksmurf> Anyone want to help with my audigy 2 problem pls....
<sig> bob2: no it's not
<sig> there is safe ways about following cvs
<bob2> sig: yes, it is
<bob2> and there's no point
<sig> and you telling them that is ignorant
<bob2> what actual useful feature does it add?
<skull> skull@Nasa:~$ groups
<skull> skull adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<hybrid_goth> jordanau: ~/.themes.
<hybrid_goth> jordanau: ~/.themes/
<sig> better .mov/avi support etc
<bob2> skull: that is very odd
<bob2> "better"?  for example?
<sig> http://johnvansickle.com/mplayer  <--
<sbcl3_> anyone know a quick way to put an svg as a desktop image?
<sig> you can have as many mplayer versions installed as you want
<bob2> skull: oh, you are in the audio group
<sig> anyways.
<sig> &&
<bob2> sig: of course, like any piece of software
<g14> sbcl3_, use inkscape and convert it to png
<sbcl3_> k
<kingsley> bob2: Do you happen to know if XF86Config-4 must be changed to use xfree86-dbg?
<skull> how can i add her to the video and audio groups
<bob2> kingsley: I wouldn't think so
<bob2> skull: sudo adduser her_user_name audio
<bob2> skull: sudo adduser her_user_name video
<skull> thanks
<sig> bob2: what mplayer version were you refering these guys to?
<bob2> sig: the version in ubuntu
<sig> mplayer-386 ?
<bob2> whatever they want
<sig> they are built by marillat
<bob2>  *** 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 0
<bob2>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages
<sig> look at maintainer
<bob2> no, they're built by the ubuntu autobuilder
<thechitowncubs> joradaneu: what do you use to monitor your CPU temp?
<bob2> sig: look at the maintainer of coreutils in ubuntu
<bob2> michael stone is not uploading it to ubuntu
<sig> whats your point?
<Magicbane> I was wondering if anyone could helpme, a very new Linux user, with setting up a netwrok connection?
<bob2> what is your point?
<sig> that the package is ported by these people
<bob2> I'm just disproving your assertion that christian marillat built them
<regeya> a great victory, big fella
<regeya> follow it up with a toast to the autobuilder
<bob2> god
<sig> bob2: dude
<sig> lol
<bob2> what is it about ubuntu that is attracting such silly people...
<regeya> silly?  SILLY???!?
<sig> bob2: your silly
<bob2> trolling me is like the smallest victory you could ever acheive
<bob2> sig: itym "you're"
<sig> ok
<Magicbane> the internet is like a bug zapper for silly peope
<regeya> sir, I prefer to be referred to as mentally unstable, slightly loony, or a bit deranged, but I take great offense at being called silly
<Magicbane> unfortunately it doesn't kill em
<desrt> Magicbane; except it lacks the zapping :(
<Magicbane> yeah
<sig> regardless, I know "mplayer" well
<sig> and if you use his build it is facked...
<bob2> good god
<sig> I'm just letting people know
<bob2> no, you're being a n idiot
<sig> actually to tell you the truth I don't care
<bob2> you can't actually provide a reason
<Magicbane> I also would venture to bet that something like Suse, Redhat or Mandrake has far more silly people
<bob2> aside from "better quicktime support"
<sig> I have said several reasons
<bob2> e.g.?
<regeya> bob2: perhaps it would be okay to let this go; is it possible that any part of this package could have come from christian's unofficial repos?
<bob2> I don't know
<regeya> bob2: what's the problem, then?
<sig> "better quicktime support"... widescreen support, -vo output support etc...
<bob2> anyway, this is the stupidest discussion I've had all day
<sig> but who cares right?
<bob2> mplayer from ubuntu appears to play quicktime files fine for me
<Magicbane> so could anyone help me with my network connection?
<bob2> and supports 2 dozen -vo options
<bob2> Magicbane: you need to ask a way more specific question
<regeya> I'll agree that adding the marillat sources and installing them isn't the brightest idea on a ubuntu machine
<sig> lets let new users use crappy packages and then have them come here and say, mplayer doesn't play my .mov movies that my camera produces..
<Magicbane> ok
<bob2> Magicbane: explaining what you're trying to do
<bob2> sig: can you please file a bug so it can be fixed then?
<regeya> sig: is this something that's from something other than the main repo?  if so, it's not supported, but filing a bug would probably get somethign done anyway
<regeya> now you fellers can get back to arguing about who built the packages
<sig> regeya: I honestly don't care.
<regeya> sig: yes, you do.
<sig> regeya: I care about mplayer's reputation
<regeya> sig: and shouting about it on irc is getting a lot done, isn't it? ;-)
<sig> regeya: who's shouting?
<sig> :P
<hybrid_goth> rofl
<hybrid_goth> how do you shout when you are 8typing*?
<Magicbane> So I have a Linksys 100TX PCI network adapter, and I have it in my computer.  So under Ubuntu I did lspci to make sure that it was actually recognized and stuff, which it was, so I tried to configure it.  So I configured it, and it shows itself as connected, but it won't connect to my internet connection.  Internet is 384 Kbps ethernet, and the internet works for my other computers.
<hybrid_goth> edit: *typing*
<goldfish_> hybrid_goth: WITH CAPS.
<hybrid_goth> lol
<goldfish_> apparantly
<hybrid_goth> W/E
<hitest> hey does anyone know when fire fox 1.03 for ubuntu is coming out?  just curiuos
<hybrid_goth> :D
<bob2> ok, be quiet if you're not actually helping now
<bob2> hitest: when breezy settles down
<Magicbane> thank you
<bob2> it will never be in hoary
<bob2> Magicbane: lspci doesn't say anything about whether the card was recognised
<hitest> why not?
<jordanau> bob2, they don't add security updates to firefix??
<jacobW> hello
<bob2> Magicbane: does "ifconfig" show the interface?
<bob2> hitest: because hoary is released
<regeya> okay, I retract my statement about 'shouting' and re-submit it with the word replaced with 'whining.'  Please do what others have suggested. :-)  Take a more proactive role in getting it fixed, and you will more than likely be richly rewarded.
<bob2> jordanau: sure, they backport fixes to the version in hoary
<Magicbane> i just meant that is did show that it was connected
<hitest> okay
<bob2> Magicbane: how do you know it is connected?
<hitest> they can't offer an update?
<sbcl3_> g14: thank you
<jordanau> bob2, i thought that 1.0.3 was a security update and hoary continues to provide security updates?
<Magicbane> it works when my computer is under Windows, and it is getting power from teh PCI slot, as the LED's are lit
<bob2> hitest: sure, it's called "use breezy"
<hitest> breezy?
<bob2> jordanau: yes, of course hoary provides security updates, and the fixes from 1.03 will be backported to the 1.02 version
<bob2> hitest: the development version of ubuntu at the moment
<bob2> jordanau: 1.03 isn't just a security release, afaict
<hitest> gotcha, thanks for the clarification
<jordanau> bob2, okay
<bob2> Magicbane: does "ifconfig" show the interface?
<ksmurf> Anyone want to help with my audigy 2 problem pls....
<jacobW> hey does any know whats up with the no root bullshit......i tried  sudo passwd root  but that didnt work help??
<Naota> I'm magicbane, just switched computers
<jordanau> bob2, so they will add the security fixes to my 1.02 that i already have, and i wont have to upgrade to breezy??
<CarlK> jacobW - take a pill
<bob2> jacobW: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<hybrid_goth> jacobW: sudo your passwd
<bob2> jacobW: and please be polite when asking for help
<sig> jordanau: it will be fixed in security updates
<jordanau> sig, thanks
<bob2> jacobW: yes
<sig> going to "breezy" won't help you
<bob2> jordanau: yes
<jacobW> sorry im a sailor
<jordanau> bob2, thanks'
<bob2> jacobW: that's no excuse
<sig> "breezy" should be avoided if you want stability
<torpid> i need some advice.  i just built a new p4 3.2 ghz system that i'll be installing ubuntu onto, and i have a kvm and i'm trying to decide whether there's any use for my 1ghz 256mb of ram dell rack server...
<sig> jacobW: lol
<jordanau> sig, right, and i want stability
<jacobW> ill be polite sry
<ksmurf> Anyone want to help with my audigy 2 problem pls.... I can't get it working and have tried everything I can think of
<jordanau> sig, i am a student, i dont need my computer going down
<bob2> ksmurf: you're being too vague
<sig> jordanau: then stay with Hoary and don't use "testing" or "unstable" repositories
<regeya> jacobW: you may find that you don't need a root passwd anyway, seriously
<stuNNed> ksmurf: what type audigy2 is it?  you might need alsa 1.0.8
<sig> torpid: put netbsd on that 1ghz :)
<jordanau> sig, yeah i am already mad at myself for using a couple of jdongs backports
<regeya> try getting a shell via sudo then try to set the passwd
<sig> use it for a fileserver
<torpid> and do what with it?
<metalsand> bob2: I've sent an e-mail
<torpid> ahh..
<bob2> yay, finally
<icebalm> jordanau: I don't think anyone needs their computers going down
<jordanau> sig, but they were pretty minor so it shouldnt affect much
<metalsand> bob2: Sorry, I had to deal with some family stuff
<sig> jordanau: you can remove them
<torpid> a file server when i have a 250gb drive on my new machine?
<bob2> ksmurf: no, do not /msg people
<bob2> ksmurf: explain your problem in the channel
<sig> torpid: sure
<sig> put it online
<metalsand> bob2: I just cracked open another coke, I'm going to be powered by caffine for a good 3 hours.
<hybrid_goth> lol
<ksmurf> A new install and can't get the sound on my audigy2 to come though my speakers... I have no problem playing a wav or mp3 but no sound.
<ksmurf> I have tiried following the guides but no go
<ksmurf> *tried
<hybrid_goth> is there an open source video codec?
<jordanau> icebalm, right, what i mean is i just dont use my home computer for forwarding funny emails and downloading funny videos
<Naota> someone asked what ifconfig showed for me (magicbane)
<bob2> hybrid_goth: Ogg Theora
<bob2> Naota: do not paste it in here
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<ksmurf> So I am looking gor someone to please help me
<ksmurf> thank you
<Magicbane> ok I won't, but what did they need to know to help me?
<torpid> theora rocks
<bob2> Magicbane: pate the output to #flood
<torpid> theora.org
<torpid> theora is for video what dvorak is for keymaps.
<tga> flood output to #post
<bob2> #flood
<jordanau> torpid, do you use dvorak?
<torpid> of course
<torpid> i have for like 8 years.
<hybrid_goth> torpid: ogg rox period
<torpid> i even use it at work.
<torpid> all of my music is available as vorbis
<torpid> http://brokenladder.com/
<hybrid_goth> sweet
<jordanau> torpid, is the initial getting used to it bad?
<torpid> uh..sort of yeah.
<torpid> it took me a couple of months to really get good at it.
<torpid> now i can switch back and forth pretty easily
<Magicbane> it'll take me a short while, since I have to type it in
<torpid> but it's soooo much better than qwerty
<torpid> it's just so much more comfortable.  you don't have to move your fingers as much.
<torpid> much more ergonomic.
<jordanau> torpid, switching back and forth qould kill me
<regeya> I finally decided that I had enough hd space for flac
<regeya> so heck with it
<torpid> no, you get used to it.
<hybrid_goth> torpid and jordanau: have you seen that key board on thinkgeek that uses on hand?
<metalsand> bob2: So like, what do I do now? :o
<jordanau> hybrid_goth, no got a link?
<bob2> metalsand: you want patiently and politely
<torpid> regeya yeah, with a 250gb drive and a 60gb drive and an 18gb drive, it hard for me to justify not just using flac for everything.
<aksaon> I never knew I can have only one toolbar in firefox with the menu, navigation controls, address bar and search bar!
<bob2> metalsand: and reply to whatever people reply to you
<jacobW> bah i hate not having root
<aksaon> now I can make the most of my screen
<aksaon> :D
<metalsand> bob2: I've been working on this for 15 hours.
<torpid> jacobW why don't you have root?
<hybrid_goth> jordanau: it is at http://thinkgeek.com
<bob2> metalsand: yes, perhaps it's time to take a break
<anathema> so make root work
<torpid> hybrid_goth never seen it.
<metalsand> bob2: I'm not that kind of person.
<jacobW> i tried what it said sudo passwd root
<CarlK> jacobW - thik of root like training wheels... you can live without
<bob2> metalsand: or find someone you can pay to help you...you're asking for free help from strangers around the world, you will have to wait politely.
<metalsand> If I have free time, it's in here trying to get my problem resolved.
<jacobW> noooooo
<jacobW> its just for setting everyting up
<CarlK> jacobW - you can do it...
<hybrid_goth> torpid: did you make the music on brokenladder?
<regeya> jacobW:  try getting a root shell first, then try setting passwd
<metalsand> bob2: Alright, I understand that. I'll watch gmail notfier, but I'm going to ask for help here.
<metalsand> Help.
<regeya> jacobW: or get used to the fact that you don't need a root passwd ever
<bob2> oh god
<bob2> you've been asking for help for days now
<jacobW> regeya sudo -s
<metalsand> My PCMCIA card isn't showing up in ifconfig
<jacobW> ??
<metalsand> Can someone assist me?
<regeya> jacobw: y
<metalsand> It's a Wireless NIC, Senao SL 2511 EXT 2 PLUS.
<crimsun> metalsand: what does iwconfig tell you?
<regeya> if you're paranoid I suppose you could run sudo su but that seems a bit silly
<tga> when using a soundfont with timidity do I use it in as a .sfArk or so I need to extract it?
<metalsand> crimsun: iwconfig shows NOTHING.
<torpid> hybrid_goth yeah
<torpid> i am broken ladder
<metalsand> Before I installed hostap drivers it was labled wlan0
<torpid> i'm a san francisco alternative musician.
<metalsand> Now there's nothing there
<jacobW> regeya it asks me for a pwd
<torpid> someone please tell me something useful i can do with my old pc..
<hybrid_goth> torpid: what genre is it
<metalsand> Besides lo, eth0 and... sit0 (My intenal wired NIC)
<torpid> alternative like Coldplay, Elliot Smith, Radiohead
<jacobW> ashley@knowdice:~$ sudo -sPassword:
<torpid> really depressing
<regeya> jacobW: your user passwd
<hybrid_goth> torpid: hmm ok i am going to check it out
<torpid> check out speed of life
<crimsun> metalsand: does dmesg give clues that your pcmcia controller detected peripherals connected?
<regeya> jacobW: see, the thing is, sudo is there so that you can do superuser things as user, and ubuntu is set up to ask for a passwd.  use the same passwd you use to log in.
<hybrid_goth> ok
<metalsand> crimsun: Funny you ask
<metalsand> When I left this morning it was, but now when I reinsert it I get nothing
<metalsand> and now I forget the one line it was saying
<metalsand> Let me try again
<jacobW> regeya thank you thank you
<regeya> sudo is designed to make logging in as root obsolete.
<regeya> jacobW: you're welcome, but again, you don't really need it.  I understand, though (I have a root passwd set)
<torpid> it doesn't work like that
<metalsand> crimsun: It's saying: p80211.o: 0.2.1-pre25 Unloaded
<torpid> you have to type sudo over and over again, and it's annoying.  so just su - and have a great day
<metalsand> I believe that was reminence of an old drivers (wlan-ng) I installed
<jacobW> im waining off the FC
<torpid> just give your root user a password.
<regeya> heh
<metalsand> Now I'm taking a shot at the host ap drivers
<regeya> most the time I never log in as root.
<regeya> ever.
<anathema> i never ever log in as root
<jordanau> hybrid_goth, 149 dollars is too much for a toy :(
<anathema> sudo all the way
<metalsand> sudo -s is where all the thugs are at.
<hybrid_goth> torpid: use that old pc as a server
<goldfish_> I don't see the problem, why not just su to root?
<jacobW> so what the best way to install mplayer/?
<metalsand> When I'm feeling sassy I roll sudo -s
<hybrid_goth> jordanau: i said see not buy :P
<goldfish_> or sudo ...
<hybrid_goth> jacobW : compile
<jordanau> i thought mplayer was standard?
<torpid> ack...server for what?
<ksmurf> I'm sorry to keep asking this but... I have a sound issue.  I have a Audigy2 soundcard that will not work.  I have alsa 1.0.8 but still no sound.  I'm very new to linux and I know that this has been gone through b4 but I tried what I googled and could not solve it myself.  Sorry to bother anyone
<Magicbane> I posted it
<bob2> ksmurf: did you unmute it?
<Magicbane> sorry it took so long
<ksmurf> unmute which channel
<bob2> ksmurf: all of them
<hybrid_goth> torpid: irc ssh proxy or sell space
<kwolf> Has anyone had success building subversion in Ubuntu?  From source
<hybrid_goth> i would prolly buy some
<ksmurf> by the pref channels?
<bob2> kwolf: why would you bother?  but it should work.
<jacobW> some one here earlyer said there was somthing you could type in the consel
<jacobW> to dl it
<kwolf> bob2: I want the latest rev 1.1.4
<bob2> ksmurf: run "alsamixer" in a terminal.  make sure now of the controls have MM at the bottom.
<Magicbane> Sorry that the formatting on my IFConfig stuff is off, but I tried
<metalsand> crimsun: Any idea?
<crimsun> metalsand: sec, I'm working with malone atm
<torpid> i guess i could convert my old computer into an sip phone.
<torpid> that would be interesting.
<crimsun> ksmurf: make sure the 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' is unmuted
<hybrid_goth> lol
<anathema> hey crimsun is there a easy way to install java ?
<anathema> not the ubuntuguide way
<anathema> one where aptitude handles it
<kwolf> how can I find out where apache2-dev placed it's files?
<crimsun> kwolf: use dpkg -L
<anathema> a link to a guide would be fine
<Magicbane> can anyone help with my internet thing?  the ifconfig is on #flood
<crimsun> anathema: I have done it manually and am not familiar w/ the ubuntuguide method
<anathema> oh
<sbcl3_> #firefox
<sbcl3_> sorry
<sbcl3_> forgot command
<SapoDriLo> Hello, the hibernate process takes more than 5 minutes, it's not normal. I'm not sure what happend, but it takes so much time.
<anathema> well..ubuntuguide method is super easy
<anathema> but it just installs it wiht a .bin
<anathema> not handled by dpkg or apt
<bob2> SapoDriLo: are you sure that's not normal?
<goldfish_> why not do it with the .bin ?
<anathema> because its not handled by the package manager
<bob2> Magicbane: so, have you configured /etc/network/interfaces properly?
<anathema> hard to uninstall
<anathema> and manage
<bob2> install it to /usr/local/
<SapoDriLo> bob2, no, some days ago, it takes one minute or so
<Magicbane> no I don't think so, how do I do that?
<bob2> it's not worth obsessing over
<anathema> okay
<anathema> just you guys were all saying dont do the ubuntuguide way
<bob2> one day java will have a non-stupid license and it will be in debian/ubuntu
<bob2> Magicbane: or used the gui or whatever
<anathema> ok ill just bin it
<mr_roboto> anathema, the sun java bin file is very simple
<anathema> im not worried about difficulty mr_roboto
<anathema> im worried about it not beeing handled by apt.
<regeya> on that day java will no longer be a bit relevant
<ksmurf> thank you bob2.  I was using the gnome controlser isnstead of alsamixer.... thank you. the gnome contol did not unmute the channel. thank you again
<mr_roboto> ahh
<Magicbane> bob2: like applications/system tools/network tools?
<mr_roboto> anathema what do you need? just a jre?
<bob2> Magicbane: I guess so
<anathema> yeah
<bob2> regeya: why's that?
<regeya> how many people use java as a cross-platform method of distributing apps anwyay
<mr_roboto> anathema, there is a jre in the repos, if i'm not mistaken
<mr_roboto> kaffe maybe?
<Magicbane> I think I did it right, but how do I know what the IP address for that computer is.  I think that Adelphia internet is Static not Dynamic?
<bob2> there's several
<bob2> Magicbane: if it's static, they will have told you the address
<regeya> yeah, but kaffe isn't the best
<mr_roboto> probably none of them are 1.5 though :)
<anathema> will they run all the programs like azureus and mozilla plugins ?
<bob2> no
<regeya> I have eclipse installed, but other than that and limewire, nothing comes to mind
<anathema> fugit, im doing the bin
<anathema> heh
<regeya> and limewire on os x does some cocoa stuff
<tga> jedit?
<Magicbane> bob2:  I can't remember that they did, I don't think so, so I set it to DCHP
<tga> netbeans?
<rj_> now let me get this straight? put the lime in the coke you nut.
<rj_> :/
<mr_roboto> who needs netbeans when you have eclipse :)
<bob2> Magicbane: er, well, you do need to know if it's static or dynamic before you can do anything
<tga> who needs eclipse when you have vim :)
<mr_roboto> haha
<Magicbane> bob2:  now it won't let me configure my Ethernet thing
<senator32> i installed "freedoom" via Synaptic Package manager, in ubuntu how do i run the game?
<Magicbane> lemme try restarting
<regeya> tga: all I said is that I had it installed :->
<anathema> senator32
<anathema> do a 'killall gnome-panel'
<senator32> yes
<rj_> anyone know of a good gtk2 tv guide application
<anathema> and look in your applications
<bob2> anathema: er
<bob2> anathema: no
<anathema> probably games
<senator32> i looked there
<senator32> hmm
<anathema> did you kill the gnome panel ?
<anathema> do killall gnome-panel
<senator32> nope in running kde
<anathema> oh
<anathema> uh
<anathema> no idea then
<bob2> anathema: do you know freedom has a .desktop file?
<anathema> need to refresh it somehow
<senator32> ah
<senator32> ill try
<senator32> one sec
<anathema> yes bob2  but it wouldnt show up untill you refreshed the panel
<anathema> and killall gnome-panel seems to be the best way
<anathema> but hes running kde anyways, so its a moot point
<anathema> heheh
<Magicbane> bob2: I doubt if this means anything, but on loading ubuntu, it does take a short while to load the network configuration
<helio7> a feature I'm thinking of installing in Hoary says, "X.Org 6.8 or above." do I have it?  man X.org says version 11 release 6.6/6.7
<bob2> ok
<bob2> sorry, your problem is too nebulous for me to help you
<bob2> try asking on the mailing list
<senator32> ill figure it out, i may have to go into gnome and do it there then switch back
<helio7> erp feature in Xfce I meant to say
<senator32> hey is there any way to drmatically increase the boot speed of linux?
<bob2> yes, but you can't do it
<bob2> wait for breezy
<senator32> ?
<kwolf> I have a question that is kind of Apache related.  I'm building subversion and it complains that module support via DSO through APXS is not enabled.  What does this mean and how do I correct?
<senator32> i heard something about a moded file that helps
<helio7> X.org version in Hoary does anyone know?
<bob2> helio7: why don't you just look?
<daniels> kwolf: you don't need to build it
<senator32> is "breezy" being released soon?
<user1> Hi all
<bob2> X Window System Version 6.8.2 (Ubuntu 6.8.2-10 20050405154308 root@terranova.war
<bob2> thogs.hbd.com)
<bob2> senator32: october
<senator32> :)
<helio7> bob2: well that would save me time rather than booting irc up and bothering you all; but I'm not sure where to look!
<senator32> cant wait
<bob2> helio7: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<user1> can I put two dns server in resolv.conf ?
<user1> so if one dosnt work it will go to other>\\
<senator32> thanks bob2
<senator32> later
<bob2> user1: yes
<helio7> ok thanks bob2
<user1> how?
<bob2> user1: just put another one on a new line
<user1> nameserver x.z.a.c
<user1> and then nameserver a.b.c.d
<bob2> indeed
<metalsand> crimsun: You free yet?
<crimsun> metalsand: getting there
<kwolf> helio7: 6.8.2-10
<metalsand> Okies :)
<bob2> chasing people on irc is counter productive
<user1> or I need to do namserver dns ip , dns ip2?
<bob2> user1: as I said, on a new line
<REds> gnome-menu-editor doesnt exist is there another way to edit the menu
<user1> with nameserver at begin?
<helio7> REds: are you in hoary?
<bob2> yes
<REds> helio7, yep
<helio7> reds I simply installed menu-editor via synaptic
<Magicbane> I'm on the phone with Adelphia right now to see what my IP is
<metalsand> bob2: Not if I catch them :D
<helio7> It's a gui editor for the applications menu only I'm pretty sure, but it works well reds
<user1> k
<user1> I Will check it
<user1> thanx
<metalsand> bob2: why do you have a 2 on your name?
<Boohbah> Magicbane: http://www.whatismyip.org/
<bob2> metalsand: why do you have a nonsense nick?
<user1> if I am at linux client and I want to connect to other linux like I do in cygwin
<user1> I use xwin
<user1> can I do the same if I am in linux ?
<user1> what command I can use linux like that is like in cygwin xwin?
<Boohbah> ssh -X
<metalsand> bob2: It's creative... I love the beach - I've grown up and lived in proximity to it all my life, and metal conveys my nerdyness somehow. And it sounds cool.
<metalsand> bob2: You didn't answer my question.
<user1> I did
<user1> and?
<user1> I get the screen of ssh
<user1> what next?
<Magicbane> I have that on my laptop, but won't be the same will it
<user1> I dont get gnome manager
<Magicbane> bob2: I have an dynamic IP address
<user1> like in cygwin
<Magicbane> now it is saying activation interface "eth0"
<user1> I can see the gnome maanger and other like in cygwin/
<anathema> hey..does anyone know how to make gaim flash the notification area when you get a message ?
<anathema> like icq style or somehting
<anathema> because i never know when i get gaim messages
<anathema> dont wanna have to check the window all the time
<helio7> no anathema but that would be cool; mine makes a sound
<anathema> i dont like sounds on my OS :(
<anathema> so there is no plugin for that ?
<anathema> or somethign
<crimsun> "Message Notification" plugin
<Magicbane> anyone have any ideas about my internet thing?
<torpid> anathema i don't think gaim can do that.
<torpid> it's a huge flaw
<torpid> anathema i looked into it once and couldn't figure it out.
<anathema> im lookin for this message notification plugin
<torpid> all the plugins should be on gaim.sourceforge.net
<dabaSlon> Magicbane: what is your internet thing?
<torpid> i didn't think there was a plugin like that.
<torpid> i just asked in #gaim
<dabaSlon> is your internet connection not working?
<Magicbane> ok so basically, I configured everything to work with my ethernet card, but it still won't connect
<Magicbane> yeah
<dabaSlon> right...
<dabaSlon> Isd adelphia DSL, or Cable?
<crimsun> torpid: / anathema: it's in the plugin list
<dabaSlon> I could googl3, I know...
<anathema> yeah
<crimsun> just check it and configure it
<anathema> i mean..its not doing anythign
<anathema> as far as i can tell
<Chrysaor> anyone using torsmo to retrieve gpu temperatures?
<Magicbane> Cable
<crimsun> did you configure it to set urgent wm hint, etc.?
<dabaSlon> i bet that was a c
<anathema> yes
<dabaSlon> K, cable...
<anathema> whats it supposed to do ?
<crimsun> flash in the taskbar
<dabaSlon> Uses DHCP, sound familiar?
<anathema> nah not doin anything
<XplOzIon> greetings
<Magicbane> I set it to DHCP
<REds> helio7, thanks alot man i was lookn for gnome-menu-editor haha
<dabaSlon> Right, they use DHCP...
<Magicbane> yeah
<anathema> crimsun, ive got it notify for im and chat windows...
<dabaSlon> forget everything so far, all your effort, let us start from scratch, it shouold be easier.
<crimsun> anathema: same
<anathema> set wm urgent
<Magicbane> ok
<anathema> and all the removes check
<anathema> ed
<dabaSlon> Open up a terminal, type in ifconfig.
<anathema> is that the same as you ?
<dabaSlon> Tell me, do you ahve a router?
<crimsun> anathema: I'm using the default Remove... options
<anathema> hmm
<anathema> which are..the last two ?
<Magicbane> yeah, I have the modem, and then a wireless router, but I have an ethernet cable running from the router to the computer
<SantaOne> what is the main distro which ubuntu comes from please?
<Magicbane> and the internet works for all the other computers as wireless, and wire for the same computer but runing windows
<crimsun> SantaOne: Debian
<dabaSlon> all right...to comfigure this the easiest way, Magicbane, we are mgoing to remove the router, then power cycle.
<Magicbane> power cycle?
<dabaSlon> Can we do that?
<dabaSlon> connect the computer directly to the modem?
<SantaOne> crimsun: thats good ... what does ubuntu make better than debian please?
<dabaSlon> I gues taht means no connection...
<dabaSlon> which is bad...
<Magicbane> if I remove the router then I will lose internet on this computer and won't have IRC
<dabaSlon> right, so that is out of the question
<Magicbane> yeah
<dabaSlon> Ok, let me design a solution here:)
<Magicbane> but I was using the cable through the router just a few minutes ago on that computer under Windows XP Pro
<XplOzIon> hehe
<crimsun> SantaOne: there's a variety of info on the wiki, the web, etc. The points of interest are the predictable release schedule and the 18-month support per release, not to mention the encouragement of community participation.
<dabaSlon> open a terminal in the meantime on that comptuer, and type in ifconfig, join #flood, and paste it, or use http://pastebin.com to paste there, and give me the URL.
<Magicbane> i have it on #flood
<Magicbane> I posted it again
<dabaSlon> thanks dude.
<Magicbane> it is not very well formatted, because I had to type it in
<skull> can somebody explain me how can i play my music and videos from a windows partition in gnome
<Magicbane> I was wondering that too Skull
<dabaSlon> ok, no IP address assigned
<Magicbane> or just how to get at those files
<dabaSlon> skull: mount the drive...
<dabaSlon> to mount a drive...
<skull> i did
<dabaSlon> create a folder onto which to mount it...
<skull> but fisrt only root can get in
<crimsun> metalsand: which set of drivers are you using?
<dabaSlon> then mount the partition to the drive using right options.
<XplOzIon> skull, change its permision or owner
<dabaSlon> yes, only root mounts.
<XplOzIon> skull, sudo chown -R user:user /folder
<XplOzIon> skull, that way you will own that folder where the hdd is mount
<dabaSlon> Magicbane: ok, no IP address assigned, what does your /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<skull> ok
<skull> let me try
<dabaSlon> in flood, or pastebin, please.
<XplOzIon> correc me anyone if im mistaken :P
<dabaSlon> I dont think that has to do with it,...
<dabaSlon> only if he mounted it weird.
<XplOzIon> true
<kakalto> is there a dvd image of kubuntu available via bittorrent
<kakalto> ?
<dabaSlon> what was yuour command with which you mounted, all of it, skull?
<dabaSlon> cd image
<Magicbane> it says location is not a folder, daba
<dabaSlon> http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/hoary/
<dabaSlon> jkust a sec
<kakalto> thanks
<kakalto> but is there a dvd one?
<dabaSlon> it is not, it is a file, view it, and paste what it says, please.
<dabaSlon> I dont think there aer dvds...burn it onto a DVD:-p
<XplOzIon> huh?
<kakalto> I'm not sure if my dvd will like that :P
<dabaSlon> oh, so there is an issue...
<dabaSlon> well, is it a dvd-burner?
<dabaSlon> usually they can burn cds too///
<revelater> http://www.charlesmarshallcomedy.com/Video/cat.wmv
<revelater> check that out
<kakalto> burning a cd iso to a dvd?
<Magicbane> didn't work for me
<kakalto> I don't have any cd's
<kakalto> that's the problem
<dabaSlon> right, no, what I mean is burn the iso onto a cd, using the dvd-burner, usually they can burn cds, too.
<dabaSlon> Magicbane: what did nto work?
<kakalto> ah.
<dabaSlon> get a cd...
<dabaSlon> whats so hard about that?
<Magicbane> daba: I'm afraid I don't understand your question
<Magicbane> he probably wants to do it now
<Magicbane> I did
<XplOzIon> revelater, omg that was soo funny!!
<dabaSlon> ok, Magicbane: didn't work for me , what did that mean?
<revelater> LOL i know
<Magicbane> its sick but hilarious
<XplOzIon> bahaha
<revelater> that cat is still alive
<Magicbane> that was on the CD DVD thing
<revelater> and living
<XplOzIon> lmao
<revelater> i know
<XplOzIon> brb
<Magicbane> they guys were just staring at it
<revelater> i watched it like five times already
<Magicbane> sick
<kakalto> :(
<revelater> they tried to turn off the fan...
<kakalto> does the ubuntu dvd have kde & stuff on it aswell?
<revelater> but low, it was too late
<dabaSlon> revelater: ok, no more of that, pls...unless you specify it is not a friendly movie...
<Magicbane> I thought it was funny
<revelater> the cat is still alive
<kakalto> or is it just ubuntu + live?
<Magicbane> it was kinda sick too, but funny
<revelater> wasn't injured in any way
<dabaSlon> there is a kubuntu cd.
<revelater> (except maybe pride)
<dabaSlon> all right, give a warning...
<dabaSlon> Magicbane: how about that file?
<Magicbane> should I post it in Flood?
<dabaSlon> sure, thanks
<Magicbane> ok
<revelater> good doppler effect though
<dabaSlon> poor maca, is al I can say...(maca=cat in my language)
<XplOzIon> gimmie more sIcK videos!!  =P
<kakalto> there is a kubuntu dvd iso!
<dabaSlon> sweet for you!
<revelater> lol, fresh out, sorry :(
<metalsand> crimsun: You free? :P
<Magicbane> its up
<metalsand> I've been trying to get my phpbb forums configured. So no rush
<kakalto> why exactly cd's are more expensive than dvds, I don't know
<Magicbane> Daba what nationality are you?
<crimsun> metalsand: I asked you earlier which set you're using
<dabaSlon> croatian
<Magicbane> awesome
<metalsand> set? Meanign drivers?
<crimsun> yes
* XplOzIon is from Venezuela
<metalsand> hostAP
<metalsand> That's what ivoks and djm86 recommended earlier
<Magicbane> I posted the interfaces thing in flood
<dabaSlon> have you rebooted the machine yet, Magicbane?
<dabaSlon> thanks
<crimsun> don't know pcmcia very well
<metalsand> djm took me through the install but had to leave before everything was all set. so I finished with the install
<Magicbane> yeah
<Magicbane> its up and stuff
<metalsand> and now modprobe shows no error for the host AP module
<skull> sd
<metalsand> but my card isn't detected anymore, either. So I'm worse then I started out
<dabaSlon> ok, let me see what a good DHCP entry looks like.
<oasiao> Anyone know of a good web site creator , for ubuntu, similiar to frontpage, dreamweaver
<Magicbane> ok thanks
<dabaSlon> yeah
<anathema> damnit i found some patch..to make gaim do it
<anathema> patches libwnck
<dabaSlon> oasiao: it is called nVu
<revelater> i have a vid of a peguin bitch slapping another penguin...
<dabaSlon> installtion notes: http://ubuntuguide.org/#nvu .
<revelater> http://www.joked.com/content/2004/Apr2004/21/joked-dot-com-penguin-smack.wmv
<oasiao> ah dabaSlon the man , thanks
<Magicbane> that penguin never saw it coming
<XplOzIon> revelater, ROFL!!!! i have seen it before, still makes me laught!!
<revelater> lol
* XplOzIon is sleepy
<kwolf> LMAO
<metalsand> crimsun?
<oasiao> i wonder what penguin taste like
<metalsand> Hrmmm.
<anathema> doh this is impossible
<metalsand> anathema: You trying to get a Senao SL 2511 configured for Ubuntu?
<metalsand> ;)
<marcel_> any body here can say what i have to do to play wmv files in toten?
<Magicbane> dabaslon: any ideas?
<metalsand> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<metalsand> marcel_ : Check that out.
<anathema> haha nope
<marcel_> im checking...
<anathema> trying to patch libwnck to change the behavior of...the icon
<anathema> notification
<anathema> in gaim
<revelater> see if this works for you all
<revelater> http://www.funny-animations.com/monkeypee.mpeg
<daniels> revelater: what exactly is that?
<revelater> not sure
<revelater> a link to download a movie
<revelater> hopefully
<metalsand> crimsun died on me.
<crimsun> sorry, I'm at work, so I'm in and out
<Magicbane> http://albinoblacksheep.com/flash/stfu.php
<Magicbane> I still like it
<metalsand> Oh. No worries, whatever you can do ma
<oasiao> dabaSlon , i remember nVu , duh, man a few months ago on windows xp i used it and stuff
<oasiao> made everything easy
<tga> timidity is distorting like hell on Unison.sf2 sample midis.. can I do anything about it?
<crimsun> metalsand: which hostap version?
<crimsun> tga: turn down the volume?
<revelater> that was funny
<metalsand> crimsun: The -686 kernel version
<tga> crimsun: it starts making funny noises after a bit, I think it's overloading or something
<danko123456> see me>
<danko123456> am i here?
<Magicbane> does anyone have a good tutorial on getting a network connection to work
<danko123456> sweet
<punkass_> a buddy of mine is having a hard time logging into gdm, its getting this error
<punkass_> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<danko123456> Ok, got your configration, Magicbane
<punkass_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<crimsun> metalsand: 0.2.6?
<crimsun> metalsand: (I presume you used hostap-source)
<danko123456> Magicbane: I got your configuration...
<danko123456> sorry I got dropped off the connection,
<Magicbane> danko: which configuration is that?
<Magicbane> I'm a tad off of it now
<danko123456> ok, go to a terminal...
<Magicbane> ok
<punkass_> this he gets this:  WARNING **: Failed to authenticate with GDM
<danko123456> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<punkass_> any thoughts?
<metalsand> crimsun: Yes
<metalsand> I used hostap-source
<Magicbane> ok it opened interfaces
<danko123456> then, comment everything out except the entry for the loopbakc...
<crimsun> metalsand: and you have all the necessary packages installed? -utils, ..apd, etc.
<Magicbane> just delete it?
<metalsand> I'm not qutie sure
<metalsand> I have linux headers, linux source for my kernel, wireless utils
<metalsand> What's apd?
<danko123456> Magicbane: sorry bout the delay...
<danko123456> Magicbane: make it look like this for a start: http://pastebin.com/281537 .
<Magicbane> no problem
<danko123456> Now, then save, and reboot, or if ifdown eth0 works, do that, then ifup eth0
<danko123456> all sudo.
<synd> hmm
<synd> i cant get this dell l1000r tower to boot from CD
<danko123456> that may not yet work, but there is one more thing to try, I was not sure about the exact look if the interrfaces file...
<Magicbane> what do you mean ifdown eth0 works?  (sorry, really new to Linux)
<danko123456> just reboot, it is easier, and you are on a different computer anyhow.
<Magicbane> synd: did you check under bios your boot priority?
<Magicbane> ok
<danko123456> k
* danko123456 crosses fingers
<synd> Magicbane: i dont know how to check that
<Magicbane> restarting
<dbaSlon> hit the f2, or del button when booting.
<dbaSlon> then, BIOS will open.
<Magicbane> ok restart your computer, and immediately hit delet until bios comes up
<dbaSlon> dont change anything, except what says boot sequence,
<synd> yeah it just says that it cant boot from the floppy
<Magicbane> yeah, like DBA said
<dbaSlon> see if it can boot from cd
<synd> ok.
<synd> one sec
<dbaSlon> ok
<dbaSlon> f2 on dells at my work..
<dbaSlon> del on most computers, though.
<Magicbane> ok
<jay> hello
<dbaSlon> so, rebooted?
<Magicbane> that's what threw me
<dbaSlon> hey, Jay...
<Magicbane> loggin on now
<synd> this dell is a good 4 years old
<jay> hi dbsalon
<synd> 5 even
<dbaSlon> cool, maybe it is del, maybe f2, or maybe, something else.
<dbaSlon> jay: whats up?
<Magicbane> it says network devices not found
<jay> i have a question, does anyone here use vhcs combined with drupal?
<Magicbane> under network tools
<crimsun> metalsand: have you followed the hostap instructions?
<punkass_> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<dbaSlon> ok, change the interfaces to this: http://pastebin.com/281538
<punkass_> any thoughts on that error?
<Magicbane> ok
<dbaSlon> jay: not me, I know there is a thread on vhcs on ubuntuforums.
<dbaSlon> sounds like wrong password... punkass_
<dbaSlon> to an untrained eye;)
<punkass_> heh yeah but its not...can log in fine via terminal (Ctrl-Alt-Fx)
<jay> my proble, and no one at ubuntu has been able to help, is that i need to know how to pull up the drupal login page even though vhcs owns the localhost
<dbaSlon> is it hoary?
<punkass_> yes
<dbaSlon> was it warty?
<punkass_> yes
<dbaSlon> upgraded, or hoary install?
<punkass_> upgrade
<Magicbane> done and saved
<Magicbane> now what?
<dbaSlon> again reboot
<Magicbane> ok
<dbaSlon> some things can go wrong during the upgrade...
<dbaSlon> crimsun: do you ahve any info for this guy?
<metalsand> crimsun: Yes. To the point where I just built the module... Then the person who was helping me from there left
<punkass_> gdm asks for username and password...gets entered then waits a sec and returns with no errors but does not log in
<metalsand> Modprobe shows no error for it, yet it doesn't work
<crimsun> metalsand: but have you followed the wireless lan how-to?
<metalsand> I don't know for certain, do you have a link?
<dbaSlon> hah
<dbaSlon> stay black...
<Magicbane> now the only network device it shows is loopback interface (lo)
<crimsun> metalsand: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Linux.Wireless.drivers.802.11b.html#Prism2
<punkass_> yeah this is pretty wierd
<crimsun> dbaSlon: which guy, and what issue(s)?
<synd> so how long is it til breezy will be stable
<punkass_> cuz it was working even after the update...but now its not
<punkass_> me crimsun :)
<dbaSlon> punkass...can not log in through the gdm...
<dbaSlon> gets errror, see above.
<darmou> Does anyone know of a hot backup solution, ie back up the hd to dvd
<punkass_> gdm asks for username and password...gets entered then waits a sec and returns with no errors but does not log in
<dbaSlon> can sign in with same username and password through a terminal
<darmou> and then being able to reboot from the dvd and recover from it
<dbaSlon> upgraded to hoary from warty, as well, you may want to know...
<punkass_> crimsun: GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<anathema> jesus im actually patching libwnck
<darmou> I've heard there is a system called linux-ghost that might help
<anathema> haha
<dbaSlon> Magicbane: hm...
<Magicbane> yeah, this thing is kinda being a pain
<dbaSlon> go back to the previous interfaces then.
<Magicbane> selfish computer
<Magicbane> do you have the original interface?
<dbaSlon> make it shown in the http://pastebin.com/281537
<crimsun> punkass_: what does the gdm process report in /var/log/auth.log?
<dbaSlon> make the eth0 shown in yourSystem, Administration Networking.
<dbaSlon> then, configure it through there to use DHCP.
<Magicbane> what do you mean by that?
<dbaSlon> Well, you said now only lo is shown...
<Magicbane> yeah
<dbaSlon> make the interfaces as they were on that last link
<Magicbane> o
<Magicbane> ok
<Magicbane> I got ya
<shad0w1e> any simple way to copy my entire linux over to a new hard drive?
<dbaSlon> Then, reboot again, just for fun...
* holycow loves using nautilus to transfer files over ssh
<synd> yay i got the dell to boot from CDROM
<abarbaccia> anybody here good with sound - my sound only has two modes - mute and on
<synd> :D
<dbaSlon> sweet, synd
<Eighth> ouch :P
<abarbaccia> shad0w1e, are the drives the same size?
<dbaSlon> abarbaccia: ask crimsun
<dbaSlon> crimsun: :p
<OrangeSlice> crazy Dell... i was having trouble just the other day getting my old Dimension 500 to boot from a cd.
<shad0w1e> abarbaccia: OF COURSE NOT!
<OrangeSlice> lol
<synd> wish it was as easy as it is on Macs :p
<synd> just hold C and turn on
<abarbaccia> crimsun, you there? i got a nice referrence for you to help me out!
<synd> cake :p
<crimsun> abarbaccia: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<shad0w1e> additionally, I'm using ext2. I'd like to upgrade that as well...
<synd> OrangeSlice: i feel that
<abarbaccia> that's it?
<Magicbane> sorry, how do I get to edit interfaces?
<OrangeSlice> loading Hoary onto that box now :p
<Magicbane> as opposed to read only
<synd> OrangeSlice: im putting hoary on an old dimension l1000r
<synd> as we speak :d
<abarbaccia> crimsun, no mixers huh?
<dbaSlon> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces ...scrolling up also helps:p
<OrangeSlice> hehe, yep
<Magicbane> thanks, but I lost the thing up top
<dbaSlon> cool
<Magicbane> I forgot where it was
<metasquier> Hey Hey!!
<dbaSlon> yo!
<crimsun> abarbaccia: what does that command return?
<torpid> when i put my hd into my new p4 system, it won't boot up.  some kind of system failure.
<metasquier> hows everyone enjoying thier ubuntu?
<dbaSlon> torpid: hehe
<torpid> is there any way i can tell it to use a different kernel?
<dbaSlon> I love it myself.
<abarbaccia> Mixers:   0: C-Media Electronics CMI9761
<ivoks> shad0w1e to what?
<ivoks> shad0w1e ext3?
<abarbaccia> torpid, yes, change the bootloader to boot to a different kernel
<Magicbane> restarting just for fun
<Magicbane> love that book
<dbaSlon> cool
<torpid> hmm..i tried every kernel available and none worked.
<abarbaccia> torpid, but i think your problem is more complicated than that
<torpid> :/
<dbaSlon> torpid: you can not just take a hard drive with an install, and put it into another computer....
<shad0w1e> I suppose. Unless you think reiserFS is better...
<dbaSlon> am I right here?
<abarbaccia> torpid, did you take your old hdd from a completely different computer and put it in another computer - because that just  doesnt work
<torpid> i don't see any reason not.
<dbaSlon> he needs to install again.
<torpid> why wouldn't that work?
<dbaSlon> cause al the hardware is different
<shad0w1e> sudo sh -c "find ./ -xdev -print0 | cpio -pa0V /mnt/hdb1"
<shad0w1e> wil that command do it?
<Magicbane> on the boot menu, what is the difference between the generic default, generic and all that stuff
<abarbaccia> crimsun, did you get my other post?  Mixers:   0: C-Media Electronics CMI9761
<dbaSlon> and the install remembers what is on the old hardware.
<torpid> if the kernel is one that works on a celeron, i would think a p4 would still run it.
<ivoks> shad0w1e upgrade to ext3 is without loosing data, upgrade to other filesystems needs formating partition
<torpid> it should be able to dynamically use the necessary drivers.
<torpid> oh, maybe it's my rc.modules
<dbaSlon> torpid: you got mistaken a little,
<ivoks> shad0w1e reiser is bad filesystem... don't use it
<abarbaccia> torpid, yes, the kernel would run, but what about all the hardware its expecting to find and such?
<torpid> how so?
<shad0w1e> ivoks: so what is good
<torpid> what do you mean "expected" to find.
<torpid> you mean what is in modules.rc?
<ivoks> shad0w1e xfs
<torpid> er..rc.modules.
<ivoks> shad0w1e and ext3
<dbaSlon> it knows what hardware you have...
<abarbaccia> yes, and many other scripts that get preconfigured at install
<torpid> lol
<shad0w1e> is one more backwards compatible or somewthing?
<dbaSlon> on the coputer you installed, and expects that...
<ivoks> shad0w1e ?
<torpid> ahh..perhaps that is true.
<Magicbane> ethernet thing is back on
<shad0w1e> idk which is better: xfs or exts
<shad0w1e> ext3
<crimsun> abarbaccia: sorry, active on a few networks
<dbaSlon> ok, go to System, Administration, Netowrking.
<abarbaccia> torpid, best bet is to do a fresh install, but backup your home directory and anything else you might have chagned
<torpid> man..i want to use this new computer, but the hard drive i'll be using doesn't come in until tomorrow. :/
<crimsun> abarbaccia: I presume you're using the default Hoary kernel?
<abarbaccia> at worst you have to reinstall a few programs
<ivoks> shad0w1e xfs is best fs for linux
<dbaSlon> like your web server directory
<Magicbane> done
<shad0w1e> ivoks: I assume it's indexed?
<dbaSlon> k, is the eth0 shown there?
<torpid> i need to get a hoary install iso
<abarbaccia> crimsun, well, no - im using an smp 2.6.10-5
<Magicbane> yeah
<ivoks> shad0w1e indexed?
<abarbaccia> 686
<dbaSlon> ok, select it, and click configure
<crimsun> abarbaccia: well, that's a ubuntu-provided one, that'll suffice
<Magicbane> ethernet connection, the interface eth0 is active
<ivoks> shad0w1e it's journal fs
<dbaSlon> or properties, rather.
<abarbaccia> yea
<crimsun> abarbaccia: so you're using 1.0.6
<shad0w1e> i meant journaled..
<Magicbane> ok
<crimsun> abarbaccia: please paste the output of amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<abarbaccia> 1.0.6?  what do you mean
<shad0w1e> on another note, I have another system running ext2. Without doing anything too complicated, can I upgrade it to ext3?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: (cat /proc/asound/version)
<dbaSlon> you have that scripted, crimsun...
<dbaSlon> same exact wording each time...
<crimsun> dbaSlon: I really should...
<ivoks> shad0w1e yes, u need 2 minutes top for that
<abarbaccia> yea
<sir-gold> crimsun: i read your profile on the wiki, im suprised you have time for IRC at all
<dbaSlon> oh, that is why everyone has me under wriong name:))
<sir-gold> let alone multiple channels
<crimsun> sir-gold: it was much easier when I was a grad student, I admit
<dabaSlon> ok, Magicbane, now...
<Magicbane> so "This device is configured" is checked  and config is on DHCP
<synd> ok im running into a "Debootstrap error: when trying to install the base system with hoary
<abarbaccia> http://pastebin.com/281540
<dabaSlon> all right, that should be it.
<synd> i havent gotten an error like this before..
<shad0w1e> ivoks: thanks
<dabaSlon> type in ifconfig in a terminal, and paste it again
<ivoks> shad0w1e which partition you want to change?
<Magicbane> ok
<dabaSlon> thanks
<abarbaccia> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/281540
<Magicbane> i have to type it though, so it'll take some time
<dabaSlon> k
<dabaSlon> then, just look for this;...
<synd> im running into a "Debootstrap error" when trying to install the base system with hoary
<synd> any help?
<dabaSlon> inet addr:142.161.156.182
<dabaSlon> Magicbane: tell me what the inet addr is,
<dabaSlon> heh, I take my IP back...
<crimsun> abarbaccia: hmm, your mixer looks fine; you just need to increase Master, unmute PCM (and increase it), and mute IEC958 Capture Monitor
<dabaSlon> sd
<OrangeSlice> hmm after installing Hoary and rebooting it took me to a Grub command prompt... now what :p
<dabaSlon> now reinstall.
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> jj
<synd> ha
<synd> now throw your computer out the window of a 3 story window
<dabaSlon> hahha
<dabaSlon> lol
<abarbaccia> crimsun, when i go to volume control prefs, it has 2 choices - the cmedia and then an INTEL ICH5 (ALSA Mixer) is that okay?
* brdweb is away: Away at the moment
<OrangeSlice> bah, hehe
<dabaSlon> you can type in alsamixer in a terminal
<crimsun> abarbaccia: use alsamixer, as dabaSlon suggested
<dabaSlon> abarbaccia: type that in, and use that program that opens to do what he said.
<dabaSlon> m mutes/unmutes...
<dabaSlon> up down increase/decrease
<shad0w1e> ivoks: thanks a lot. I think i'm good...
<dabaSlon> Magicbane: hope you read my post when I said to tell me only the inet addr.
<dennis__> how come they took python out of the open office distribution
<dabaSlon> We think you are ok too, shad0w1e
<Magicbane> I poseted it
<dabaSlon> still wrong IP address.
<anathema> well
<Magicbane> darn
<anathema> that patching was a miserable failure
<anathema> doh
<dabaSlon> actually, not really a wrong one, just none...
<abarbaccia> crimsun, still no luck - no matter how much i change it - my volume goes off at mute and on everywhere else - just no difference in levels
<dabaSlon> ok, now, I think it is your router, or something along those lines...
<Magicbane> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<dabaSlon> this is the next thing you are going to do, and this should be it...
<crimsun> abarbaccia: you have to use the softvol pcm plugin, then
<dabaSlon> and, I dont have anything to add, either, your Linux seems fine to me.
<crimsun> abarbaccia: but I presume you made the changes I stated?
<dabaSlon>  increase Master, unmute PCM (and increase it), and mute IEC958 Capture Monitor
<dabaSlon> ok...magicbane...now you are gonna power cycle.
<Magicbane> its funny cause it worked fine under suse and mandrake
<Magicbane> power cycle?  what is that?
<dabaSlon> All your computers are gonna go off line...is taht ok? just for a few minutes...
<chopper> hi! how can i install a .bin file?
<Magicbane> yeah its cool
<dabaSlon> Ill paste you a script for power cycling from work:)
<Magicbane> I just gotta get all the info cause this'll go down
<dabaSlon> ./filename.bin
<KriegGoD> i just did the dist update thing, do i need all of the deb files that are in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<chopper> thanx
<dabaSlon> first sudo chmod +x filename.ext
<ivoks> KriegGoD apt-get clean
<darmou> Can anyone recomend any dual layer dvd burners for ubuntu?
<dabaSlon> Magicbane: this is the process...
<KriegGoD> thank you
<Magicbane> ready
<dabaSlon> just a sec
<abarbaccia> crimsun, yes, i made all the changes yet still the same problem - how do i use the softvol pcm plugin
<punkass_> well i got logged in...seemed i had a share that was trying to be mounted that it didnt like
<crimsun> abarbaccia: just for reference, paste your amixer output to http://pastebin.com again
<ivoks> abarbaccia and di you unmute channels?
<punkass_> but now after i hit enter from gdm i get a brown screen and a cursor for about 60 or so seconds then the desktop finally loads
<chopper> anyone knows if there is a macromedia flash player for 64bits?
<crimsun> punkass_: sorry, what did /var/log/auth.log tell you about gdm?
<abarbaccia> http://pastebin.com/281541
<abarbaccia> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/281541
<ivoks> abarbaccia External Amplifier - is it muted?
<dabaSlon> Magicbane: no script:(
<dabaSlon> anyhow...
<Levander> somebody was telling me I should use some program like afsd I think it was called so that it would "detect" when my smb shares had become unmounted.  He said this was the program that NFS mounts use.  Anybody remember the name of this program?
<nascent16> does anybody know why my network connection would need to be toggled when i start up?
<dabaSlon> power everything down, unplug the mode from teh power...
<dabaSlon> Wait a minute...then turn on the modm.
<dabaSlon> Once the lights on it get solid, turn on the router.
<crimsun> arbscht: External Amplifier should be unmuted (on), but that won't really matter
<crimsun> arbscht: sorry
<crimsun> abarbaccia: External Amplifier should be unmuted (on), but that won't really matter
<dabaSlon> After that, turn on all your computers, afetr a few seconds.
<Levander> nascent16: what do you mean toggled?  you mean you need to run a script to enable your connection?
<punkass_> crimsun: well not much now, as it seems to be logging in fine now
<ivoks> crimsun on some it will
<Magicbane> ok
<dabaSlon> Magicbane: got it?
<dabaSlon> turn everything off.
<Magicbane> yeah
<dabaSlon> plug oout modem power cord...
<ivoks> crimsun here, ig i mute external, nothing will work
<Cybermagellan> hey all
<punkass_> crimsun: but it just has about a 60 second delay after you enter your username and password in gdm
<Magicbane> turn all off, then on
<abarbaccia> crimsun, i turned if off because im not using on - it made no difference
<dabaSlon> then turn on after a minute
<dabaSlon> first modem...
<crimsun> ivoks: yes, that's a "feature" that was fixed in 1.0.9rc
<Magicbane> then router
<dabaSlon> then lights aer sl\olid on the modem., and you turn on the router.
<Magicbane> then computers
<dabaSlon> then computer.
<Magicbane> ok
<dabaSlon> right
<crimsun> ivoks: now you -must- unmute it
<dabaSlon> Good Luck!!!
<metasquier> Does anyone here live in Hamilton?
<ivoks> crimsun yes
<crimsun> punkass_: sounds like a name resolution issue
<crimsun> punkass_: (and I presume lo is up)
<punkass_> like from /etc/hosts or somthing?
<punkass_> yes lo is up
<crimsun> punkass_: more like /etc/resolv.conf
<crimsun> likely
<Cybermagellan> Hey what do you guys think of a ubuntu promotion site?
<punkass_> ok ill check that out
<Cybermagellan> Like what I have been suggesting on the mail list?
<dabaSlon> I think that promotion is ok.
<dabaSlon> :)
<Cybermagellan> OK...something like spreadfirefox.com
<Cybermagellan> something like that sound good?
<dabaSlon> something like spam bots...
<dabaSlon> :)
<Cybermagellan> bah
<dabaSlon> so millions of users know the name:)
<crimsun> abarbaccia: you need to construct an /etc/asound.conf (or ~/.asoundrc) with the following: pcm.soft { type softvol  slave.pcm "hw:0,0" } ctl.soft { type hw  card 0 } pcm.!default { type plug  slave.pcm "soft" }
<dabaSlon> jj, of source.
<dabaSlon> heh
<dabaSlon> I just heard a shot...
<dabaSlon> I think it was a shot, anyhow...
<abarbaccia> crimsun, okay i made the .asoundrc file in my home dir.  Now i added those lines to the file - reboot or what?
<dabaSlon> killall alsa?
<asynic> abarbaccia: rebooting is for windows users.
<abarbaccia> restart X
<crimsun> abarbaccia: you'll need to install libesd-alsa0
<crimsun> abarbaccia: and log out and back in
<metalsand> crimsun: Yes, I've read that guide. But there wasn't anything that listed exactly how to install host AP
<dabaSlon> that means he installed it, I suppose.
<abarbaccia> crimsun, still no luck - i really don't get it at all
<dabaSlon> abarbaccia: works?
<dabaSlon> abarbaccia: did you install libesd-alsa0?
<abarbaccia> yes
<dabaSlon> k
<dabaSlon> just checking...
<dabaSlon> :)
<crimsun> abarbaccia: you don't have anything strange like multiple input/output jacks, correct? (like ones at the front panel and ones at the rear)
<Levander> Has anybody run XP Services for UNIX to share NFS files with their Linux box?  just wondering how easy it is to setup, how well it runs
<MetallicB> My friends got a girlfriend he hate's that bitch he tells me every day.....  i will pay i will pay no way.... now wont you get a job
<abarbaccia> no
<dabaSlon> crimsun: you should check his amixer again
<crimsun> abarbaccia: lsof /dev/dsp*
<dabaSlon> Levander: do you know of samba?
<Cybermagellan> MetallicB: Please respect the room
<MetallicB> Its a song
<abarbaccia> crimsun, was there susposed to be some output to tha?
<MetallicB> The offspring - why dont you get a job
<MetallicB> :o)
<dabaSlon> right, why dont you get a job...
<dabaSlon> MetallicB: congrats on taking the time to type out a song...
<MetallicB> I have few weeks off my work
<Levander> dabaSlon: yeah, i do, but i wanna look into this Services for UNIX thing, may get into NIS later
<crimsun> abarbaccia: no
<abarbaccia> crimsun, good
<MetallicB> lol
<abarbaccia> lol
<crimsun> abarbaccia: now, lsof /dev/snd/*
<dabaSlon> Levander: cool, just checking:)
<Cybermagellan> [23:29]  <MetallicB> I have few weeks off my work = Fired
<torpid> with a creative commons license, can you change the conditions of the license at a later date?
<abarbaccia> alright
<torpid> anyone know?
<desrt> torpid; if you are the content creator you can do whatever you want
<desrt> torpid; including switch to a completely different license
<dabaSlon> Cybermagellan: thats mean...
<dabaSlon> although, perhaps very logical
<sir-gold> doesn't changing licenses only affect additions made after the license change?
<desrt> sir-gold; in the sense that any old releases under the old license continue to be available under that license, yes.
<desrt> sir-gold; but any new releases (including all of the old parts) are also covered under the new license
<abarbaccia> crimsun, still no changes
<crimsun> abarbaccia: (I'm waiting for the output)
<sir-gold> otherwise you could write something in GPL, wait for it to become big, then change licenses and sue everyone who uses your program
<abarbaccia> crimsun, no output
<dabaSlon> that guy magicbane never came back, I wonder if he can get online now...
<desrt> sir-gold; except that the old version would continue to be under gpl
<desrt> sir-gold; but if they want to upgrade to the new version you can set whatever terms you want
<sir-gold> ok, thats what i thought
<punkass_> why would something called xlyap be using 99% of my cpu usage?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: run the test tool in System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Default Audio Sink
<torpid> so say i release a song under a license that says you can freely copy it, but later i want to make it so that you can't do that anymore.  no way?
<desrt> torpid; nope.
<torpid> then i guess a creative commons license isn't for me.
<punkass_> oh nm screensaver
<desrt> torpid; if anyone still has a copy of the song that they downloaded under the original license then they have the right to freely redistribute it
<abarbaccia> failed to construct pipeline for esd
<abarbaccia> failed to construct pipeline for esd, crimsun
<dabaSlon> punkass_: haha
<punkass_> i am in via ssh
<sir-gold> torpid, if that worked, ubuntu probably wouldn't exist
<crimsun> abarbaccia: in System>Preferences>Sound, is Enable sound server startup checked?
<punkass_> so i didnt realize
<torpid> i can just specify on my site that people can freely distribute the music, but that right remains subject to change at my discretion.
<dabaSlon> right, no, its cool.
<abarbaccia> crimsun, yes
<punkass_> funny tho that a screensaver would take up 99% of the cpu
<desrt> torpid; no.  because then they can't freely redistribute
<crimsun> abarbaccia: ok, in a terminal, execute esd
<desrt> torpid; how are you going to make sure everyone knows that you've changed your mind?
<torpid> i can't.
<punkass_> probably an opengl one
<desrt> exactly
<torpid> it doesn't matter.
<abarbaccia> ALSA lib pcm_softvol.c:891:(_snd_pcm_softvol_open) control is not defined
<torpid> i can specify that it is their responsibility to be sure.
<desrt> it sounds like you probably want "free to download, but don't redistribute"
<abarbaccia> ALSA lib pcm_softvol.c:891:(_snd_pcm_softvol_open) control is not defined, crimsun
<dabaSlon> awww, a sorry face, taht is your errr...
<torpid> or i can specify an expiration date subject to their re-verification that it has been extended.
<sir-gold> torpid, the only thing you could is give it away free, but specify that it can't be redistributed
<dabaSlon> are you trying to entrap ppl?
<desrt> ya.. seriously
<torpid> i might want to allow it to be redistributed.
<desrt> just cc it
<torpid> with the condition that that right is only valid for a period of one year.
<dabaSlon> are you writing a song?
<torpid> and then just extend it each year as i choose.
<torpid> http://brokenladder.com/
<dabaSlon> cool, my sister is a songwriter too.
<sir-gold> torpid why would it matter? if you are a good musician you can just write more and people will buy the new stuff
<torpid> lol
<desrt> woh
<torpid> people don't just "buy" everything because i musician is good.
<crimsun> abarbaccia: err, sorry, the info I gave you is outdated
<desrt> you can safely put your website under creative commons
<torpid> you have to get your name out and establish a fan base.
<desrt> nobody will want to copy that :)
<crimsun> abarbaccia: get rid of the ctl.softvol {} section
<torpid> :/
<torpid> wtf
<sir-gold> torpid i meant once your fan base was established
<crimsun> abarbaccia: err, the ctl.soft {} section
<abarbaccia> anything else crimsun or just delete it
<metalsand> crimsun: Are you still available?
<metalsand> I'm completely free, now. So I can follow your every bit of advice. I'm really determined to get this thing working.
<dabaSlon> I agree taht you are determined!
<dabaSlon> desrt: was that a diss?
<desrt> dabaSlon; more or less :)
<crimsun> abarbaccia: instead, in the pcm.soft {} section, add: control { name "hw:0,0" }
<desrt> dabaSlon; it wasn't a very serious one
<dabaSlon> hehe
<crimsun> abarbaccia: you need to add what I just stated and remove ctl.soft {}
<crimsun> metalsand: I'm really not the best person to ask for hostap, sorry.
<torpid> well, g'night folks.
<crimsun> metalsand: the best I could do is walk you through the procedure, but you're capable of doing that
<metalsand> Alright. I'm going to get some rest, then.
<metalsand> Which procedure would you walk me through?
<sir-gold> there is already a procedure in the wiki
<metalsand> If I can see the guide, maybe I can see what I still have yet to do/did incorrectly?
<abarbaccia> crimsun, changed it - restartx
<sir-gold> metalsand http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DLinkDWL520E1
<sir-gold> that is the procedure
<metalsand> That looks card specific, is it not?
<sir-gold> only the firmware part
<sir-gold> the first part is generic
<sir-gold> like i said before, those are the instructions i used, and it worked for me
<dabaSlon> crimsun: pcm.soft { type softvol  slave.pcm "hw:0,0" } control { name "hw:0,0" } pcm.!default { type plug  slave.pcm "soft" } is that what it looks like now?
<sir-gold> and i have never compiled anything before, so they must be complete enough
<xukun> ist normal that if I want remove samba-common that it also wants to remove  samba-common* smbclient* ubuntu-desktop*?
<xukun> why ubuntu-desktop
<xukun> I find that very strange
<dabaSlon> I agree.
<crimsun> dabaSlon: the control {} section is inside pcm.soft
<sir-gold> xukun removing kynaptic does the same thing
<xukun> hmm
<dabaSlon> crimsun: as in pcm.soft { type softvol  slave.pcm "hw:0,0" control { name "hw:0,0" }} control { name "hw:0,0" } pcm.!default { type plug  slave.pcm "soft" } ?
<crimsun> dabaSlon: (without the second control {}, yes)
<sir-gold> xukun make ubuntu-desktop needs samba-common
<sir-gold> err, maybe
<dabaSlon> crimsun: heh
<dabaSlon> hopefully he has tht...
<dabaSlon> he never left the room, tho...
<xukun> sir-gold, this is again very very strange
<crimsun> xukun: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, so that's fine and expected even
<dabaSlon> oh, right, you said that once before.
<Fac51> needing help with apt-get/synaptic
<dabaSlon> whats up?
<Fac51> synaptic is throwing errors at me, like the repo doesn't exist....
<Fac51> and apt-get won't authnticate or whatever
<rj_> I wish there was a fishtank type xscreensaver
<rj_> that would rock.
<rj_> :/
<Cybermagellan> Fac51: can you be more detailed?
<OrangeSlice> there, see now, i reinstalled :p  back to grub.
<AlfaWolph> best ftp server to use with ubuntu?
<Fac51> working on getting the details now
<dabaSlon> Fac51: you will need to sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fac51> and?
<dabaSlon> AlfaWolph: proftpd is what I use.
<dabaSlon> abarbaccia: works?
<abarbaccia> crimsun, all my sound is distorted now
<abarbaccia> crimsun, im just gonna change it back i think and just deal with it
<AlfaWolph> anyone else?
<xukun> crimsun, ok. how did you know that?, Can you tell me becouse I also know next time something like that happens
<AlfaWolph> :)
<dabaSlon> abarbaccia: does your file look like ethis? { type softvol  slave.pcm "hw:0,0" control { name "hw:0,0" }}  pcm.!default { type plug  slave.pcm "soft" }
<Fac51> dabaSlon: what do i change?
<abarbaccia> yes
<Cybermagellan> Fac51: Look on the sources.list to see that the repo exist
<sir-gold> rj_: there is one called atlantis, but thats sharks and dolphins
<dabaSlon> paste what it looks like at http://pastebin.com, please.
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> then give us the URL
<rj_> sir-gold: i'am talking something that looks more like a real fish tank :)
<Fac51> dabaSlon : they're all in there
<abarbaccia> http://pastebin.com/281543
<Cybermagellan> Fac51 did you clear your apt-cache and try again?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: are you using -Dplug:soft ?
<abarbaccia> i dont know?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: try using aplay -Dplug:soft foo.wav
<crimsun> abarbaccia: and adjusting the volume
<abarbaccia> crimsun, its all buzzy and sounding terrible
<crimsun> abarbaccia: with that aplay command?
<abarbaccia> havnt tried
<abarbaccia> hold on
<dennis__> where is the PYTHONPATH variable set
<Fac51> synaptic-- "Could not download all repository indexes"
<crimsun> dennis__: it isn't, normally
<dabaSlon> Fac51: paste your sources.list to http://pastebin.com
<Fac51> "Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1)"
<Fac51> ok
<sir-gold> rj_:http://aquariumapplet.sourceforge.net/whatis.html
<abarbaccia> crimsun, no output from that
<dabaSlon> his loopback not working?
<Fac51> http://pastebin.com/281544
<rj_> sir-gold: thank you :(
<rj_> er :)
<crimsun> abarbaccia: cat /proc/asound/cards
<abarbaccia> 0 [ICH5           ] : ICH4 - Intel ICH5
<abarbaccia>                      Intel ICH5 with CMI9761 at 0xfebff800, irq 17
<dabaSlon> Fac51: jsut a sec
<Fac51> ok
<crimsun> abarbaccia: from lspci -v, please tell me the revision of your ICH5
<Cybermagellan> dabaSlon looks normal from what I can see
<abarbaccia> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Cybermagellan> Tomarrow I think I will go back to Ubuntu
<abarbaccia> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode] )
<abarbaccia> ?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: no, grep for audio
<crimsun> err, you did. Sorry.
<abarbaccia> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<dabaSlon> Fac51: change it to http://pastebin.com/281545 and try again
<Fac51> ok
<crimsun> abarbaccia: ok, we need to try a newer version. Do you have the universe repo enabled?
<dabaSlon> 01:54:15) Cybermagellan: dabaSlon looks normal from what I can see .............yeah, I am not unnormal too much...
<abarbaccia> crimsun, im actually running breezy so yes
<crimsun> oh no
<crimsun> not breezy.
<crimsun> :(
<crimsun> well, I guess in a way that makes things simpler.
<abarbaccia> crimsun, why?  i don't believe anything has changed much
<Fac51> dabaSlon : same issue
<crimsun> abarbaccia: sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<dabaSlon> could nto connect to localhost...
<dabaSlon> type in ifconfig in a terminal
<abarbaccia> done
<dabaSlon> paste to pastebin...
<abarbaccia> crimsun, is aptitude what apt-get really is
<Fac51> could not download repo indexes
<crimsun> abarbaccia: aptitude is a "smarter" apt-get
<Fac51> and local host
<Fac51> localhost
<dabaSlon> ok, type in ifconfig in a terminal, and pastebin
<abarbaccia> crimsun, hurm - i'll probably read up on it a bit later
<abarbaccia> crimsun, not to cut you off but its 3AM my time and im getting tired-  can we pick this up some other time/
<Fac51> ok
<crimsun> abarbaccia: sure.
<abarbaccia> thanks for all the help bud - are you a dev btw?
<abarbaccia> thanks for all the help bud - are you a dev btw? crimsun
<dabaSlon> usually you want to add his name:)
<Fac51> now what?
<abarbaccia> dabaSlon, i know i keep forgettingt
<crimsun> abarbaccia: no, I'm a MOTU (universe maintainer)
<dabaSlon> Pastebin the output of that ifconfig
<abarbaccia> crimsun, nice- well thanks again - see ya soon
<dabaSlon> whats it stand for? I cant google, or dict it...
<crimsun> (master of the universe)
<crimsun> wiki/MOTU
<dabaSlon> hehe, awesome...
<dabaSlon> Ill find your name now:P
<Fac51> dabaSlon : what after ifconfig?
<dabaSlon> or narrow down to a couple.
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> not that I care, and in fact, now I wont do it...
<dabaSlon> paste the output og that to pastebin...and give me the URL, please.
<Fac51> me?
<dabaSlon> yuppers
<dabaSlon> :)
<Fac51> ok
<dv8> why am i not able to change the frequency of my laptop cpu from GNOME Freq. Scaling Monitor Applet? In the documentation it says it might not be available by default. How can i fix this ?
<Fac51> http://pastebin.com/281548
<dabaSlon> crimsun: do you see He-Man ever? or any of the other MOTUs?
<dabaSlon> ok, looks good.
<Fac51> ok
<crimsun> dabaSlon: we have #ubuntu-motu
<crimsun> several MOTUs were at UDU
<dabaSlon> crimsun: what ports does synaptic/aptget use?
<crimsun> dabaSlon: as in tcp ports? it uses 80
<dabaSlon> crimsun: my post is a joke, you ever heard of the cartoon He-man and the masters of the universe?
<dabaSlon> thanks
<dabaSlon> k, so its not that...
<crimsun> dabaSlon: yeah, but we do have a He-Man ;)
<dabaSlon> Hah, awesome
<Fac51> am i sol?
<Cybermagellan> Ok, well I am off to sleep.... I am starting a new promotional site for Ubuntu. Please feel free to check it out at http://cybermagellan.com/OS
<dabaSlon> crimsun: what about his apt-get not working? he gets errors, his sources are fine, and his loopbakc works, it seems...Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1)"....could not download repo indexes
<metasquier> Hey everyone!!
<Cybermagellan> Create an account. Post some info...or send me an email and let me know how to improve it
<dabaSlon> just a sec, fac52
<dabaSlon> 51, sdamn
<crimsun> localhost:4001? is he running a proxy?
<Fac51> oh wait
<Fac51> should i kill squid? lol
<crimsun> stop squid momentarily
<Fac51> ok
<rixth> Any idea's why OO.org has started segfaulting? The splash screen comes up, the bar goes 3/4 along then it ends with this.
<rixth> sh: crash_report: command not found
<rixth> Segmentation fault
<crimsun> (you probably want to investigate apt-proxy for that)
<crimsun> rixth: Hoary?
<rixth> Indeed, it only JUST started doing it though.
<crimsun> rixth: please check bugzilla
<metasquier> can someone tell me how to switch wich is my default sound card used?
<Fac51> squid is down
<crimsun> metasquier: cat /proc/asound/cards
<dabaSlon> ok, try now.
<shmoolik> hello i want to install gnonme dt  is there any apt-get package that can do that ?
<metasquier> crimsun, ok thanks
<rixth> Link? This is kinda a time critical thing. Out of the blue, it just died.
<shmoolik> like kubuntu for kde
<metasquier> 0 [SI7012         ] : ICH - SiS SI7012
<metasquier>                      SiS SI7012 at 0xe000, irq 185
<metasquier> crimsun, do I change this file?
<crimsun> metasquier: that's all?
<metasquier> crimsun, yeah thats all it says
<crimsun> metasquier: what two devices do you have?
<cikilin> hello
<metasquier> crimsun, Sound Blaster Live Pro, and a SiS C-Media onboard sound card
<dabaSlon> rixth: perhaps: http://www.openoffice.org/issues/query.cgi .
<metasquier> crimsun currently its the C-Media one thats going
<Fac51> "could not download all repository indexes"
<cikilin> my xine refuse to close
<rixth> Thanks
<dabaSlon> not really, it seems.
<crimsun> metasquier: hmm, so where's your emu10k1? lsmod|grep ^emu10k1
<crimsun> err, live "pro"? what the heck
<crimsun> I really hope it's not one of those newfangled 7.1 24-bit thingies
<metasquier> yeah it is
<dabaSlon> rixth: http://qa.openoffice.org/issue_handling/project_issues.html#oooissues maybe
<crimsun> oh my.
<metasquier> why?
<crimsun> well, the reason it won't work is because the driver isn't compiled by default.
<crimsun> so you need to do three things:
<cikilin> anybody knows howto close a program?
<metasquier> oh ok gutted
<crimsun> 1) echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<metasquier> cikilin, 'kill' is the process end command
<cikilin> another?
<dabaSlon> crimsun: his apt still not working, is (you probably want to investigate apt-proxy for that) what he needs to do?
<crimsun> 2) enable the universe repo, then sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source
<shido6> I lose my mouse when I burn CD's , Watch DVD's or even run Vmware
<Fac51> dabaSlon : also, apt-get gives me... "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<shido6> hwo do I fix this?
<rixth> What the hell. OO.orgs bugtracker is hideous. I can't find anything on Google with "sh: crash_report command not found"
<crimsun> Fac51: did you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://pastebin.com ?
<Fac51> yeah
<Fac51> then i changed it to what dabaSlon told me to
<shad0w1e> how do i mount /dev ??
<shido6> I have to reboot everytimet to get my mouse back
<shido6> what do i do to get use of my mouse back after I burn a dvd?
<shido6> or watch a dvd
<dabaSlon> crimsun: current sources.list http://pastebin.com/281545 .
<metasquier> crimsun, whats that echo...... supposed to do?
<dabaSlon> does he have to go through apt hoary authentication, do you think?
<rixth> Eugh. Nuts to this. You guys are as bad if not worse than #debian for not helping.
<dabaSlon> just output what is in the bracjets, metasquier
<crimsun> metasquier: it tells ALSA not to use the onboard as primary
<dabaSlon> then, the | pipes it into next command
<crimsun> dabaSlon: it 545 looks fine, did he update afterward?
<shad0w1e> Any help? How do I install GRUB? I installed a new hard drive, copied over all the information onto the new drive, and now I'd like to install GRUB
<dabaSlon> oh, that is what I forgot:(
<metasquier> well when I put that in, it had a prompt ">"
<dabaSlon> Fac51: sudo apt-get update
<Fac51> ok
<crimsun> shad0w1e: use grub-install
<shad0w1e> crimsun: it wont work
<crimsun> shad0w1e: xfs root?
<crimsun> XFS, rather
<shad0w1e> root@UNREAL:/dev # grub-install /dev/hdb
<shad0w1e> /dev/hdb does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<dabaSlon> metasquier: you did not do it right, then, it worked here...
<crimsun> shad0w1e: is it really /dev/hdb?
<shad0w1e> mind that Im currently in the OS that is on /dev/hda
<Fac51> does it have to be sudo? or could i su-?
<Fac51> su -
<dabaSlon> the > prompt means you need something to end the command.
<shad0w1e> yes, I copied my OS onto /dev/hdb
<dabaSlon> as long as you are root...
<shad0w1e> hdb1
<crimsun> metasquier: make sure you didn't forget the trailing quote
<dabaSlon> apt-get update
<Fac51> ok, still could not download all repo indexes
<dabaSlon> ok, does apt-get update return an error?
<metasquier> crimsun, alright, is it a bad idea to get the package first?
<dabaSlon> is that the error?
<Fac51> not the last time
<shad0w1e> can this possibly be happening because Im using a new hard drive (large) on an old computer?
<crimsun> metasquier: nope
<dabaSlon> ok, then, what are you installing?
<shad0w1e> I did notice that bios picked up the drive funny..
<metasquier> crimsun, ok
<crimsun> shad0w1e: if you were able to copy the contents, you should have no problems using grub-install
<Fac51> nothing, trying to start synaptic
<dabaSlon> ok, cool
<crimsun> shad0w1e: any clues from dmesg?
<Fac51> it hates me, i swear
<dabaSlon> it is indifferent:)
<Fac51> heh
<dabaSlon> so, again same error?
<dabaSlon> and no errors after apt-get update?
<Fac51> yeah
<shad0w1e> Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hdb1
<shad0w1e> XFS mounting filesystem hdb1
<shad0w1e> Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hdb1
<shad0w1e> hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<shad0w1e> hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=73510258, sector=73510111
<shad0w1e> ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<shad0w1e> end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 73510111
<Fac51> could not dl all repo indexes
<metasquier> crimsun, ok I think It worked...not sure
<cikilin> how i kill in terminal xine?
<cikilin> kill xine?
<dabaSlon> killall xine
<cikilin> and hit
<dabaSlon> enter, right
<shad0w1e> cikilin: ps ax|grep xine
<shad0w1e> find out the process number
<crimsun> metasquier: which worked?
<shad0w1e> then it's kill -9 procnumber
<nos> I'm having a little problem trying to manually mount a ntfs partition on /dev/hda1 with read/write access.  I can get as far as mounting it with read only access. but I am unsure of how to mount it with write access, anyone able to help?
<dabaSlon> Fac51: is there something in particular you are downloading?
<Fac51> no
<metasquier> crimsun, the echo thing, I think it worked cos it didnt complain
<dabaSlon> ok, try apt-cache search lib
<dabaSlon> heh
<crimsun> metasquier: it should just spit out the options... part
<Fac51> synaptic simply won't dl the new repo indexes, and if i try to use it anyway, it won't connect to the repo
<dabaSlon> sudo apt-cache search lib
<metasquier> options snd-intel8x0 index=-2
<Fac51> ok, i apt-get search lib
<metasquier> crimsun, thats what it spat out
<dabaSlon> that is good.
<dabaSlon> does it return results?
<Fac51> yes
<shad0w1e> any idea what a dmesg error of : "hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=73510258, sector=73510111 " is?
<dabaSlon> ok, that is working, now synaptic is wrong for some reason.
<dabaSlon> just a sec
<cikilin>  $ ps ax|grep xine
<cikilin>  9048 ?        Sl     3:43 xine /home/cikilin/complet/filme/nine weeks/Nine  Weeks.avi
<cikilin>  9411 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep xine
<jdims> does ubuntu have a network configuration wizard like knoppix's netcardconfig or slackware's netconfig ?
<shad0w1e> so then you do kill -9 9048
<mlambie> is there a way to save the currently viewed html file when using lynx?
<metasquier> crimsun, is it building my driver for me when its done downloading it or, are there more steps to this?
<cikilin> a
<cikilin> i have to put -9
<cikilin> k
<dabaSlon> mlambie: oooh, off topic...maybe someone knows...
<crimsun> metasquier: there are further steps
<crimsun> metasquier: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<metasquier> crimsun, alright, Ill get back to you when its done downloading..
<mlambie> dabaSlon: I'm using Hoary...
<mlambie> dabaSlon: not entirely off topic :)
<crimsun> metasquier: choose "no" for PnP, "yes" for debug, and the "ca0106" driver
<dabaSlon> mlambie: great, me too:)
<dabaSlon> just kinda, I guess, that is why I said maybe someone knows.
<metasquier> crimsun, ok when I get there
<nos> anyone able to help with a drive mounting problem?
<crimsun> nos: what sort?
<mlambie> dabaSlon: I think 'p' is what i'm looking for ;)
<MetallicB> ..
<nos> crimsun, manually mounting a ntfs partition on /dev/hda1 for read/write access
<metasquier> nos, there is currently no support for write access to ntfs that is safe
<metasquier> nos, you will have to copy it to a ext3 file system and then modify it
<dabaSlon> mlambie: glasd you found it.
<cikilin> is any player better than xine....witch can show a subtitle with fonts i mean time new roman
<nos> metasquier, can windows read ext3?
<xukun> how do I get rid of the message when upgrading" WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Burgundavia> nos, there is something, may only work with ext2 though
<metasquier> nos, yes with certain drivers
<dabaSlon> crimsun: his apt-get update exits normally(no errors) and his si\ynaptic still gives same error, and apt-cache search returns results.
<metasquier> nos, I believe its called ext2fs or somthing
<Burgundavia> xukun, have you added non-ubuntu repos?
<Fish-Face> nos, there are programs that work with it
<Fish-Face> nos, ext2fs will do it
<metasquier> nos, yup
<xukun> Burgundavia, yah
<Fish-Face> I think it does ext3
<MetallicB> reizerfs
<Fac51> dabaSlon : could this help any? http://pastebin.com/281549
<Burgundavia> xukun, which ones?
<Fish-Face> But not with journalling
<metasquier> nos, it works very nicely with ext2 and ext3 from experiance
<nos> my ubuntu is on ext3
<metasquier> nos, yeah thats normal
<xukun> Burgundavia, backports
<crimsun> Fac51: did you stop squid?
<Fac51> yeah
<xukun> which are not I think pgp sign
<nos> can i get this from synaptic?
<Burgundavia> xukun, hmm, no way
<dabaSlon> Fac51: is that from your synaptic?
<Fac51> yeah
<dabaSlon> killall squid in a term, I geuss.
<metasquier> nos, I usually have a sort of a small ext3 partition that I use for swapping files between windows 2k and linux
<xukun> Burgundavia, no way what?
<user1> hi all
<user1> whts up
<metasquier> nos, using the ext2fs drivers
<crimsun> Fac51: what about under System>Preferences>Network Proxy?
<Fac51> no processes killed
<Burgundavia> xukun, unless they sign the repos, you cannot get rid of it
<Fac51> it's setup for direct connection
<metasquier> nos, the other option is using fat
<xukun> I see
<Burgundavia> xukun, it is a good thing
<metasquier> nos, that is fully supported by linux
<dabaSlon> the repos are still trying to connect to port 4001, though, and your router probably has a thing to say aabout that...
<Fac51> hmm
<xukun> Burgundavia, good thing what?
<Burgundavia> xukun, the security warning
<nos> basicly what i'm trying to do is backup my linux to a ntfs partition, which is already there, i don't really feel like reformatting and creating another ext3 partition
<dabaSlon> crimsun: this is the error, in case you missed it: http://pastebin.com/281549
<xukun> ah that
<metasquier> nos, ok, hmm that doesnt sound logical to me seeing as ext3 is far more stable than ntfs in the long run
<xukun> Burgundavia, can I ask something else
<xukun> ?
<dabaSlon> nope, another quarter, dude
<metasquier> nos, but yeah then ext2fs would be your best bet for that
<Fac51> i am at a loss
<Burgundavia> xukun, shoot
<dabaSlon> just a sec
<nos> metasquier, the ntfs partition is not doing anything currently, they are both on 1 hdd, is there a safe way to rid the ntfs partition?
<crimsun> Fac51: apparently synaptic has been configured to use a proxy?
<crimsun> brb
<dabaSlon> k
<metasquier> nos, yeah reformat it into an ext3 partition
<Fac51> i'm looking at it's net conf now, it says direct connection to interenet
<metasquier> nos, there are tonnes of examples on how to do this on the web
<dabaSlon> cool, I will take a look too.
<nos> metasquier, alright, i was trying to avoid that, but i'll check out ext2fs, thanks for the help :)
<xukun> when you have more than one programm running like firefox, thunderbird and .... how do you switch between them>
<metasquier> nos, ok :)
<xukun> without using alt-tab
<dabaSlon> Fac51: settings>preferences>network tab?
<Fac51> yeah
<user1> if I am connect as ssh -X I Can get into gnome manager
<dabaSlon> I had some issue where synaptic would not take what I said in that preferences thing...
<xukun> I need to see then running programs onder my desktop so I can klick with the mice
<Fac51> hmm
<Fac51> where is it's config file located?
<Fac51> synaptics that is
<dabaSlon> not even sure
<Fac51> hmm
<Burgundavia> xukun, you can put them in different virtual desktops
<dabaSlon> give me a sec.
<Fac51> ok
<Burgundavia> Fac51, the sources.list?
<user1> I can compress ssh -X ?
<Jellus> hi
<Fac51> no, for synaptics configuration
<xukun> Burgundavia, that is not what I mean
<Fac51> like network settings
<metasquier> xukun, dont you have like a "windows task bar equivilent'?
<Burgundavia> xukun, sorry, don't follow
<dabaSlon>  /root/.synaptic/synaptic.conf
<Jellus> does anybody know how to setup a working libieee1284 kind of scanning environment ?
<dabaSlon> user1: what do you mean?
<xukun> Burgundavia, do you now have more than one programm running?
<Burgundavia> xukun, yep
<jdims> does anyone know if ubuntu has a network configuration wizard?
<Jellus> i already got my scanner recognised ........ by putting ppdev in /etc/modules ...
<asynic> jdims: network-admin
<xukun> Burgundavia, how do switch between them?
<Jellus> so i can use scanning as a root user
<Burgundavia> xukun, I have one app in each virtual desktop
<Jellus> but i don't want to scan as root all the time ..
<dabaSlon> the workspaces?
<Jellus> so i would like to do libieee1284
<Jellus> instead of saned method
<Burgundavia> different word, same thing
<metasquier> Burgundavia, You should read up on how to use gnome, that will help you get a better feel for your environment
<Burgundavia> metasquier, say again?
<Fac51> think it might work if i completely remove synaptic and then reinstall??
<dabaSlon> sure, just wondering.
<dabaSlon> if that is what you meant...
<metasquier> Burgundavia, sorry I meant to say that to xukun
<Jellus> can anybody help me
<Burgundavia> metasquier, ok, just wondering
<Jellus> ??
<metasquier> Jellus, whats up?
<dabaSlon> xukun, do you have a windows like taskbar with all the open windows listed on the bottom of your screen?
<Jellus> hi metasquier ..
<metasquier> Jellus, hi
<Jellus> well ... i am trying to get scanning working ..
<dabaSlon> oes anybody know how to setup a working libieee1284 kind of scanning environment ? already got my scanner recognised ........ by putting ppdev in /etc/modules ...so i can use scanning as a root user ,but i don't want to scan as root all the time .. so i would like to do libieee1284, instead of saned method
<Jellus> but i dont know how to setup libieee1284
<metasquier> Jellus, hmm lol I dont really have any experiance in that field
<Jellus> method
<Jellus> ok ... lol
<Jellus> hi dabaSion
<dabaSlon> hey
<Jellus> do you know ..
<Jellus> ??
<dabaSlon> not sure, I dont scan much.
<metasquier> Jellus, I hate that kinda think in linux, especially things like camera connection and that kinda thing
<dabaSlon> youre new, that is why, right?
<Jellus> well you can scan
<cikilin> witch is the command to browse another pc?
<Jellus> with linux
<dabaSlon> do you now have to scan as root?
<Jellus> i have done that a lot allready
<cikilin> yeap
<Jellus> yes
<dabaSlon> do yuo use gnome?
<dabaSlon> cikilin: what do you mean?
<Jellus> its because i use parallel port scanner
<dabaSlon> how are you connected?
<Jellus> i believe if you use usb you don't have to
<cikilin> i ahve at home my pc
<Jellus> scan as root
<Jellus> but having a parallel port scanner
<dabaSlon> I have a Apps>Graphics>Xsane something something.
<cikilin> and i wnat to browse it some times
<Jellus> is a bit more of a pain
<Jellus> getting it to work
<dabaSlon> Ok, well, et up a ftp server on it.
<dabaSlon> cikilin: ^^
<Jellus> i use gnome
<Jellus> yes
<cikilin> yeap
<dabaSlon> cikilin, then carry your IP address wuith you(unless you have a static one)
<Jellus> xsane
<dabaSlon> then, at work, get an FTP client, install it.
<Fac51> i'm getting this too.... http://pastebin.com/281554
<cikilin> k
<Jellus> you can use xsane for scanning ..
<dabaSlon> and connect to your home computer, and use that ftp client to browse your home computer.
<Jellus> but only as root
<dabaSlon> .smart solutions for smart ppl...
<cikilin> from synaptic the ftp server?
<Jellus> in my case
<dabaSlon> haha, not really.
<dabaSlon> yup proftpd I have.
<dabaSlon> so...
<Jellus> because as a normal user my scanner doesnt get recognised .. hence the probby
<metasquier> crimsun, hey, Ive downloaded that package, and run the reconfigure, but the ca0106 driver is not available in that list
<dabaSlon> how do you mount that device anyhow?
<dabaSlon> hm...you can log in as root...but that is not a cool slolutoin,...
<crimsun> metasquier: downloaded _and_ installed?
<crimsun> metasquier: also, I'm presuming you're using Hoary, not Warty
<metasquier> I believe so
<crimsun> metasquier: or are you using Breezy?
<metasquier> crimsun, oh yeah gutted Im using warty
<dabaSlon> hehe, gutted.
<crimsun> metasquier: ack, Warty doesn't support that at all
<crimsun> metasquier: go with Hoary
<metasquier> crimsun, heh, guess I should really upgrade
<crimsun> just change your sources.list and dist-upgrade
<metasquier> crimsun, what is the easiest way to get the latest version.  IM on dialup so how on earth am I supposed to download it
<metasquier> lol
<crimsun> the easiest way would be to run over to a friend's house and download the iso on broadband
<crimsun> barring that, use Ship It
<metasquier> crimsun, yeah, thought so, Ive ordered the free CD (10 of them for that matter) but they stil have not arived yet
<Fac51> dabaSlon : could my problem be related to my authentication settings??
<dabaSlon> where, in synaptic?
<Fac51> yeah
<Fac51> or apt-get
<dabaSlon> just a sec.
<Fac51> ok
<Fac51> i feel so lame, lol
<metasquier> crimsun, oh well thanks alot of the help anyway :) Ill  have to make do with my C-Media sound card for now
<dabaSlon> crimsun: this is the new message: http://pastebin.com/281554 , therre is mention of gpg, should he http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary ?
<dolny|zZz> are there any
<dolny|zZz> sdl packages
<dolny|zZz> for (k)ubuntu?
<dabaSlon> you are sleeping, dude...
<crimsun> dolny|zZz: yes, libsdl1.2debian
<crimsun> dabaSlon: looks like a proxy configuration error, really
<nelson_> hi all
<nelson_> somebody use conexant hcf modem?
<dolny|zZz> crimsun thanks and what about
<dolny|zZz> sdl mixer
<slashme> Hi!  I am writing a note to HiFi corporation, suggesting that they consider pre-loading Ubuntu instead of RedHat on their linux desktop machines.  Where can I get a specific list of the advantages of Ubuntu, in case I miss anything?  I have already checked http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/.
<Burgundavia> slashme, debian, 6 month releases, 18 month minimum support
<dabaSlon> crimsun: his gui options show right, direct connection to the internet setting turned on...
<crimsun> dolny|zZz: libsdl-mixer1.2
<crimsun> dolny|zZz: please use apt-cache search
<dolny|zZz> thanks
<dolny|zZz> ok
<dabaSlon> Fac51: dont feel lame. why?
<crimsun> Fac51: this is a stretch, but perhaps just use aptitude (or apt-get) for the time being
<Fac51> cause i can't figure out how to make synaptic work again...  heh
<Jellus> i am using hoary also ..
<Jellus> when is breezy available ...... i.e. beta's or alpha's ???????
<Burgundavia> Jellus, it is open now
<binary> how do you stop ubuntu from changing the time in the bios?
<dabaSlon> yeah, use apt-get, do you know how?
<crimsun> Jellus: it's available now, but be cautious
<Burgundavia> I am currently running it, but it is not recommended
<Jellus> what do you mean
<Jellus> ?
<dabaSlon> just sudo apt-get install package
<Burgundavia> to run breezy, switch any reference of hoary to breezy
<Burgundavia> but I wouldn't do it no
<Jellus> ok what sort of problems do you see Burgundavia
<Jellus> with Breezy so far ..
<Burgundavia> Jellus, hotplug is borked
<Jellus> what else ..
<Burgundavia> but who knows what else they may break
<Jellus> what do you gain
<Jellus> using Breezy
<Burgundavia> not much
<Burgundavia> some updated packages
<Burgundavia> new mono
<Jellus> ok
<slashme> Burgundavia: Got that.  What can I tell them about ease of use and support?
<Fac51> it refuses to get the gpg files
<Fackamato> Anyone successfully using 2.6.11 on ubuntu?
<Fac51> like the urls in the sources.list are invalid
<Fackamato> from kernel.org or the repositories?
<dabaSlon> Fac51: this is something to do with the gpgs... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<dabaSlon> I am off to sleep...
<dabaSlon> Good night all, use apt-get for now...
<crimsun> Fac51: don't use 2.6.11 from universe unless you boot with "noinotify"
<dabaSlon> good night all.
<crimsun> Fac51: sorry
<Fac51> i tried that
<Fac51> it didn't work
<Fackamato> crimsun: you meant me?
<dabaSlon_sleep> well, I did not fall asleep taht fast, you know that...
<crimsun> Fackamato: don't use 2.6.11 from universe unless you boot with "noinotify"
<Fackamato> hm
<Fackamato> what does inotify do
<Fac51> what am i supposed to put after "sudo apt-key add -"? if anything?
<Fackamato> and why do I have to boot with that option
<Fackamato> is it filesystem specific?
<crimsun> Fackamato: you have to boot with it unless you want your system to freeze.
<dabaSlon_sleep> hahah
<Fackamato> Yeah I noticed, tried to boot ubuntu's 2.6.11, got lots of HDD errors and freeze
<crimsun> it's recommended that you use the 2.6.10 ones from Ubuntu
<Jellus> bye for now
<Fackamato> yeah
<Fackamato> crimsun: Are you a developer? :>
<crimsun> Fackamato: a MOTU (universe maintainer)
<Fackamato> Ah :-)
* dolny|zZz is installing Exult
<Fackamato> crimsun: hm, universe maintainer
<crimsun> Fackamato: wiki/MOTU
<Fackamato> does this mean that I could suggest things that should be added to the repositories
<crimsun> Fackamato: certainly. There's a page for that.
<m00se> hello
<m00se> i have a problem removeing zope and plone in hoary
<m00se> i get following error for several zope packages: dzhandle prerm-product: denied removal of product `CMFCalendar' from instance `plone-site' (2.7) in addon-mode `manual'
<m00se> and removal fails
<m00se> anyone knows what's going on?
<crimsun> see if there's a note on malone for it
<crimsun> need to grab some shuteye, have to be back at work soon
<Fackamato> BTW, I have a questoin about Ubuntu, whenever I have _heavy_ disk/HDD load such as when apt-get install:ing things or something, beep media player's music stutters, chops sometimes. This is because of low RAM right? And no tweak that I can do to get rid if it. (256MB RAM, gnome, FF, gaim, xchat, one gnome terminal)
<asynic> Fackamato: it might actually be because you don't have dma enabled
<Fackamato> heghe
<Fackamato> it's enabled
<Fackamato> for all devices ;>
<crimsun> check if your HD(s) support multisector transfers
<Fackamato> hdparm shows >20MB/s for all hdd's
<Burgundavia> Fackamato, how much ram do you have?
<Fackamato> 256
<m00se> preemptive kernel might help
<crimsun> (preempt is enabled in Ubuntu kernels)
<Fackamato> and my swap is not on the same hdd as the one / is
<m00se> crimsun: hm, i didn't know
<Fac51> can i get a link to the latest sources.list again?
<zachary> not much active this early
<zachary> i have one
<m00se> malone sucks :(
<Burgundavia> Fac51, to what hoary?
<Fac51> yes
<Fac51> hoary, sorry
<Burgundavia> hoary hasn't change repos since the day it opened
<Fac51> hmm
<jsgotangco> its frozen
<zachary> for six months jsgotang?
<jsgotangco> the whole thing is frozen already what you get are security updates
<Fackamato> hm
<Fackamato> how do I check if my harddrive supports multicount
<zachary> anyone have a nice bittorrent client they use ?
<Fackamato> hdparm -I
<Fackamato> zachary: azureus
<Fackamato> resource hog, but nice
<zachary> azureus uses java right?
<Fackamato> yeah
<zachary> okay thats what i was thinking i was going to use
<jiyuu0> zachary, azureus is pretty heavy
<Fac51> i think i fixed it, just have to re-add multiverse
<jiyuu0> eat quite some ram
<zachary> heavy in a good connotation?
<zachary> i don't have alot of ram
<Fac51> nope, not fixed
<Fac51> heh
<zachary> so azureus is gonna have to be at the bottom of the list
<jiyuu0> i have 256... and after runnin it... whole machine slows down
<zachary> thats what i was experiencing when i ran it and alot of others in xp
<zachary> i have one for xp called abc its open source and it was nice and didn't eat up much memory
<zachary> i would like something like that
<zachary> so i guess i answered my own questoin
<jiyuu0> hehe
<josip> is anyone else expiriencing problems with  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ? I'm downloading with *sigh* less than 1kb/s
<mark345> hello, im having a problem playing 2 newer dvds from blockbuster
<mark345> birth and the phantom of the opera
<jiyuu0> josip, yes i'm havin same prob
<jiyuu0> been really slow
<mark345> im using an external dvd sony drx-710ul
<josip> so, it is not me, thanks god :-(
<jiyuu0> took me many attempts before able to finish all it's download
<zachary> mark have you had sucess with other dvd's on the same drive?
<mark345> yes
<mark345> it was until these new releases
<mark345> i just put in total recall, it shows up on the desktop and starts playing fine
<mark345> but these discs, its like they dont exist
<zachary> did you try them on any other dvd player?
<zachary> i haven't messed around with dvd on hoarty yet so this is just common sense question
<zachary> s
<holycow> what is the command to show all the users and groups on the system?
<zachary> you might get better results from some leet
<mark345> i tried xine, i tried gxine, vlc, totem-xine, totem-gstreamer
<zachary> holycow netstat?
<mark345> but its odd why gnome cant mount these discs
<holycow> zachary, not actualy users
<holycow> mark345, totem-xine needs w32 codecs package
<mark345> i have it installed
<holycow> mark345, totem-gstreamer doesn't use the w32 codec package it uses gstreamer packages
<holycow> that would explain why you cant watch a dvd
<holycow> you need totem-gstreamer, w32 codecs and also libdvdcss
<mark345> i have all of that
<holycow> oh you have it installed?
<fsapo> hi all, i m with a problem with a dvdr + combo, they are in the same ide cable, and my dvds recorded in the dvdrw drive works in the recorder, but when i try to read it in the combo it give me errors :(
<holycow> then the dvd is hosed
<zachary> has anyone read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuHowCome
<mark345> i can watch some dvds, just not these 2 for some reason
<zachary> i find it humorous
<holycow> yeah that happens
<mark345> and they wont even mount in gnome, they dont pop on the desktop
<holycow> something about the encoding
<holycow> well its not humorous
<holycow> your using illegal codecs
<jsgotangco> it happens libdvdcss isn't perfect
<mark345> it works on my windows machine
<holycow> and illegal decryption
<holycow> whih was reverse engineered
<jsgotangco> its a different story
<jsgotangco> right
<mark345> so a libdvdcss problem?
<holycow> no
<jsgotangco> no
<holycow> its a reverse engineering problem
<zachary> okay quick question
<holycow> you can never reverse engineer somethign perfectly
<jsgotangco> right
<zachary> is reverse engineering a tabbo?
<nnonix> TABBO!!!!
<jsgotangco> depends
<mark345> the newer dvds have a new encryption?
<holycow> according to the consortium thath olds the patents on dvds and such, yes
<nomasteryoda> no
<jsgotangco> that's why we shouldn't agree to software patents
<holycow> mark345, the entertainment industry REQUIRES, that a: you pay for a player and b: you pay for the media
<mark345> we should fuck dvds
<mark345> just download movies
<transgress> what?  fuck dvds?
<jeld> hello all
<transgress> i think you could've said that better
<nnonix> ouch!
<jsgotangco> that would be painful
<nomasteryoda> holycow, but what about my DUmpsterDive dvds???
<zachary> i will disagree on fucking dvds
<holycow> you need a licenced dvd player/software, which usually is made by a company that buy a licence from the various consortiums
<transgress> because those of us who are high atm, found that a bit too funny.
<mark345> then you wouldn't be limited quality-wise
<transgress> nomasteryoda: dumpsterdive dvds?  tell me more!
<jeld> anybody familiar with deb building here? Need a bit of help
<mark345> well, i have a 4Mbps download, its not all that bad
<transgress> jeld: checkinstall puts them together pretty well
<mark345> use autopackager, its like in its alpha stages
<nomasteryoda> transgress, where there's a blockbuster and an open dmpser
<zachary> anyone watch the simpsons?
<nomasteryoda> they dmp them
<fsapo> anyone could help me with a dvd-r problem?
<transgress> nomasteryoda: could thinking nomasteryoda
<jeld> transgress, checkinstall?
<nomasteryoda> dvds "wear out"
<Fackamato> how do I make my home dir _not_ system-wide-readable?
<zachary> this is on subject i promis
<transgress> jeld: apt-get install checkinstall
<zachary> promise
<transgress> nomasteryoda: everything man made wears out
<nomasteryoda> you polish them sometimes they work
<nomasteryoda> ya
<transgress> ah
<transgress> i getcha
<nomasteryoda> i have about 30
<nomasteryoda> all FREE
<nomasteryoda> and watching on my FREE OS
<jmob> Fackamato: set your umask correctly then run find to change everything to the permissions you want
<transgress> yeah i've dumpstered some stuff
<nomasteryoda> with Illegal decoder
<mark345> hey everyone, thanks for the help, anyone know where to get the most up to date version of libdvdcss, even a nightly?
<transgress> but not dvd's
<holycow> anyway, don't complain about somethign you got for free, your options are 1) go buy a 'legal' dvd player/software (they do exist for linux), 2) appreciate the work done by the nice folks that did libdvdcss and so forth and 3) loby your government to make such practices illegal, the industry should not be able to control end to end distribution, fight for your fair use rights
<nomasteryoda> i have lots of computers from dumpster
<transgress> mark345: just get the marillat one
<jmob> Fackamato: do you want files your create to have premissions set so that only you can read the file?
<jeld> transgress, oh, got it, it watches the install and compiles a deb package out of changed files right?
<jmob> Fackamato: or do you just want your home directory to be not site-wide reeadable?
<Fackamato> jmob: yeah,
<transgress> yes
<nomasteryoda> hey, there's a Fair Use Day coming up
<Fackamato> both
<josip> damn slow backports ! :(
<transgress> what are we supposed to do on fair use day?
<nnonix> yes, fight for your right to redistribute your copywritten materials!!!
<nomasteryoda> transgress, tell the fools in congress, etc
<jmob> Fackamato: What shell are you using, bash?
<nomasteryoda> that we want our rights
<Fackamato> jmob: yups
<mark345> transgress: can you give me the entire repository string?
<jeld> transgress, unfortunately my case is a bit more complicated, thanx for the tip though
<holycow> i didn't say redistribute, i say fair use, i.e. watch it on the device of your choice, make a couple backup copies
<Fac51> ok, i've narrowed my problem down...
<transgress> mark345: no i cannot... but google.com can... it's not high
<mark345> ok
<jmob> Fackamato: put this: umask 0077
<jmob> Fackamato: in your .bashrc
<Fackamato> gnome is really RAM hungry, with firefox, gaim and some uptime + xchat it takes three to fifteen (extreme situations) to open a gnome terminal
<nnonix> hehe, oh yeah ... that's what we SAY we're fighting for ... but really we just want to share stuff for free!!!
<Fackamato> jmob: thanks..
<Fac51> this is my sources.list as it is now, i #'d the urls that were cause the problem... http://pastebin.com/281560
<Burgundavia> nnonix, not really
<jeld> anyone knows how to specify which compiler to use when building a deb? Should I patch the Makefile.in or can I somehow tell debian/rules which one to use?
<jmob> Fackamato: then, if you want to you can run: find ~myloginname -type f -exec chmod 0600 {} \;
<Fackamato> not ~/myloginname ?
<AlfaWolph> where do you put services you'd like to have automatically start in ubuntu
<Burgundavia> Fac51, you don;t need all those nerim.net stuff
<jmob> Fackamato: that'll make it so any file in your home directory is only readable by you, but it'll also make it so that any executables you have won't have the x bit anymore
<Fac51> er
<Burgundavia> Fac51, I would switch to hoary-extras from the backports projects. Marginally less cracksih
<nnonix> "not really" meaning "your right, but don't say that in public"?
<jmob> Fackamato: just ~ should work, sorry
<Burgundavia> nnonix, I mean it very seriously
<Fackamato> jmob: hm roger
<Fac51> ok, it's all messed up....
<Fackamato> another thing, umask 077 is like chmod 722?
<AlfaWolph> anyone?
<jmob> Fackamato: that find should be followed by: find ~myloginname -type d -exec chmod 0700 {}\;
<jmob> Fackamato: that find should be followed by: find ~myloginname -type d -exec chmod 0700 {} \;
<jmob> Fackamato: that'll fix directories
<Fackamato> ah
<fsapo> hi.. i ve used hdparm to set dma mode on in my dvdrw drive, it will set it again when i reboot?
<jmob> Fackamato: no, umask says what bits aren't set
<Fackamato> tjamls
<Fackamato> thanks*
<AlfaWolph> where do you put services you'd like to have automatically start in ubuntu
<friedhelm> Hallo, jemand da ?
<jmob> fsapo: probably not, it might need to be set somewhere in a start-up script
<Fackamato> I wonder why people think that not speaking english in a channel they haven't visited before would work
<transgress> AlfaWolph: such as modules or what?
<Fac51> reverted to original sources.list, "Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists"
<Fackamato> how would I chmod something to be system-wide readable? :>
<fsapo> jmob, hmm.... i want it to start at boot.. do you know how to do it?
<Fackamato> 755 ?=
<jmob> AlfaWolph: you need to put a script in /etc/init.d and us update-rc.d to say at what run levels you want it to be running
<jmob> s/and us/and use/
<jmob> Fackamato: open a console and read ``man chmod''
<Seveas> transgress, apt-get update will help :)
<Seveas> Fac51, i meant
<AlfaWolph> is rl5 the full gnome desktop?
<transgress> i was like wtf Seveas
<Seveas> Fackamato, chmod a+r the_file_that_must_be_readable
<jmob> AlfaWolph: what do you want to have start up at boot?
<Seveas> sorry transgress :)
<AlfaWolph> nxserver
<Fac51> i did apt-get update, synaptic now opens fine, but if i reload... it screws up and wo'nt get the gpg files then it's all crap from there
<jmob> AlfaWolph: if it's a ubuntu package, and it's a service, it probably already has a script in /etc/init.d, and you would just do ``update-rc.d script.in.init.d defaults''
<Fac51> is that normal?
<Seveas> Fac51, not really
<Fackamato> thanks
<Fac51> hmm
<Seveas> can you paste your sources.list on some pastebin please
<jmob> breezy *hog?
<Seveas> breezy badger
<jmob> oh, no more hogs :-/
<Fac51> http://pastebin.com/281561
<jacquesmerde> ok, stupid question time. once one has installed a program with sudo wine install.exe, how does one run it?
<AlfaWolph> hmm
<Fackamato> Any Iron Maiden r0xx0rs in here? ;>
<AlfaWolph> it isn't an ubuntu package
<AlfaWolph> but it was a deb
<Seveas> Fac51, looks normal to me
<Fac51> yeah
<Fackamato> jacquesmerde: no reason to use sudo with wine!?
<Fac51> i know
<Seveas> Fac51, does apt-get update give an error?
<Fac51> no
<Fac51> i think it has something to do with the gpg authentication
<Fac51> i don't know how to revert it to the original
<jacquesmerde> Fackamato, really? damn
<Seveas> Fac51, try apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<Seveas> -s means simulate, so it doesn't really do anything
<jacquesmerde> so how do i unwine it?
<jmob> AlfaWolph: run ``dpkg -L name_of_package|grep init.d''
<Fac51> ok, now what?
<Seveas> no errors?
<Fac51> none
<Fac51> well...
<Fac51> at first, it told me to apt-get update, so i did
<Fac51> then i redid what you told me to do
<Fac51> then it gave no errors
<AlfaWolph> returns nothing
<Seveas> and what is the exact error synaptic gives you?
<jmob> AlfaWolph: then you might need to write a start-up script for it
<Fac51> now if i hit reload in synaptic, it give me "Could not download all repository indexes" again
<jmob> AlfaWolph: look at /etc/init.d/skeleton
<AlfaWolph> all i need is a line that enters 'nxserver --start'
<AlfaWolph> that's it
<shmoolik> hello did someone here installed the new aMule2 ? i m looking for packages for ubuntu and i don't find any  =\
<Seveas> only "Could not download.."? no other errors?
<Fac51> i'll pastbin it
<Fac51> http://pastebin.com/281562
<AlfaWolph> gentoo had a file for that sort of thing
<AlfaWolph> i'm surprised ubuntu doesn't
<Seveas> Fac51, Aaahhhhh!!!
<AlfaWolph> it seems like somethign i've seen in all linux distros
<Seveas> server error on us.archive
<Fac51> ???
<Seveas> replace all instances of us.archive.ubuntu.com with archive.ubuntu.com in your sources.list
<Fac51> ok
<Seveas> the us.archive.ubuntu.com server is flaky it seems
<jmob> cd /etc/init.d; sudo -c 'echo "nxserver --start" >nxserver'; sudo chmod +x nxserver; sudo update-rc.d nxserver defaults
<jmob> AlfaWolph: ^^
<jmob> AlfaWolph: ubuntu does have it, in the same manner that Debian, Redhat, and Gentoo do
<Fac51> http://pastebin.com/281563
<tinrib> Hi, I have a couple of Courier MTA questions. Anyone able to help me?
<Seveas> Fac51, are you running some sort of proxy on your machine?
<Fac51> not at the moment
<Fac51> i shut them down because of this
<Fac51> it
<Seveas> that explains
<Fac51> but the network settings are set for direct internet connection
<Seveas> this error (which i that was caused by us.archive.ubuntu.com) is simply a result of a failing proxy
<Fac51> for synaptic
<sir-gold> is there a config somewhere that says which interface to use for apt?
<Fac51> ok
<svamp> Which is the most simple and easy to set up of all webmail, calendar, collab suites?
<Seveas> sir-gold, you just use what you like :)
<Fac51> how do i fix this proxy issue?
<sir-gold> the reason i ask is because it might have been switched to lo in Fac51's pc
<Fac51> ok, how do i switch it to eth0?
<Seveas> no idea, i never use proxies
<Fac51> hmm
<Fac51> would uninstalling the proxy server help any??
<sir-gold> im only guessing about the 'lo' thing
<Fac51> i don't know how to switch it
<Seveas> sir-gold, no some, proxy has been set somewhere in the apt config
<Seveas> has nothing to do with the network interface
<Fac51> which conf file would it be in?
<Seveas> Fac51, in synaptic, go to settings->preferences
<Seveas> select the network tab
<fsapo> anyone here using kde? people in #kubuntu seems to be sleeping :(
<Seveas> and remove the proxy settings
<sir-gold> fsapo i do
<Fac51> there are no proxy settings
<Fac51> it's setup for direct internet connection
<Seveas> ok, so your proxy is transparent
<Fac51> no clue
<Fac51> i think i'm gonna uninstall it though
<Seveas> do that
<Seveas> and check iptables -L
<Seveas> it might have fscked up some things in there
<fsapo> sir-gold, do you know how to open files with double click and select with single click in konqueror?
<sir-gold> yes fsapo, hold on a sec
<fsapo> sir-gold, ok, thanks, i ve searched the configs but didnt find it :(
<Fac51> http://pastebin.com/281564
<Fac51> proxy is uninstalled after before i iptables -L
<Fac51> oops
<Fac51> uninstalled proxy, then i iptables -L
<Fac51> should i restart eth0?
<sir-gold> fsapo open control center, go to peripherals>mouse
<aurax> anyone knows a good color laser printer+copier+scanner that works good under ubuntu ?
<Seveas> Fac5, try again
<fsapo> sir-gold, ok
<Fac51> try what agin?
<tinrib> Hi, I have a couple of simple Courier MTA questions. Anyone able to help me?
<Seveas> synaptic :)
<Seveas> tinrib, maybe. Just ask :)
<Fackamato> hm
<Fackamato> where do I go to suggest software to be added to the repositories?
<aurax> anyone ?
<Seveas> Fackamato, see wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Fac51> http://pastebin.com/281567
<fsapo> sir-gold, thanks ^^ i didnt think about the mouse.. i was trying to change it in konqueror hehe
<Seveas> still proxy crap
<Fac51> yeah
<Fackamato> thanks Seveas
<Fac51> i'm gonna kick it in the floppy
<Seveas> Fac51, try dpkg --purge packagename_of_proxy
<tinrib> OK. First, if I install Courier MTA should I also uninstall Postfix (which I think is the Ubuntu default MTA) or is there an easier or better way to disable Postfix?
<sir-gold> fsapo i just spent the last hour exploring control center
<Seveas> tinrib, i think it will automatically want to remove postfix, but i'm not sure
<fsapo> sir-gold, nice :) i think i ll take a better look at it too
<aurax> anyone knows a good color laser printer with scanner and copier suite for unix ?
<shido6> whats the web development app for ubuntu?
<shido6> nvu? or something?
<Seveas> Fac51, and restart your pc, maybe some settings are left crappy
<Burgundavia> shido6, nvu is WYSIWYG
<dolny|zZz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dolny|zZz>   libsdl1.2-dev: Depends: libasound2-dev (>= 1.0.7-3) but it is not going to be installed
<dolny|zZz> E: Broken packages
<dolny|zZz> what can i do?
<Seveas> shido6, vim :)
<Burgundavia> shido6, bluefish
<Fac51> "dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove squid which isn't installed."
<Fackamato> Hm, Seveas, I can't find where on the page to add a program
<Seveas> dolny|zZz, are you using non-standard repositories like marillat or backports?
<dolny|zZz> no
<dolny|zZz> ill check sources to be sure
<tinrib> OK, second question is this: I will be fetching mail from an ISP via POP3. SHould I use Fetchmail for this or does Courier MTA have the ability to fetch POP3 mail? (I have searched the documentation, but I didn't find the answer to this)
<Seveas> Fackamato, a link on that MOTU page points to wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<Seveas> there you can add it, you can also try #ubuntu-motu
<Seveas> you need something like fetchmail for that
<tinrib> OK, thanks
<nakaiy> !list
<aurax> anyone knows a good color laser printer with scanner and copier suite for unix ?
<dolny|zZz> seveas: i checked the synaptic reposuitories to be sure
<dolny|zZz> i dont use'em
<dolny|zZz> please help :}
<Seveas> dolny|zZz, can you paste the output of apt-cache show the_package_you_want_to_install on a pastebin please
<Fac51> also, if i try to install something it says "not authenticated"
<Fac51> and won't install
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<Seveas> hi sobersabre
<Fac51> would dpkg-reconfigure synaptic work?
<sobersabre> Fac51, why not ?
<roberto> hello :)
<Fac51> failed
<Seveas> Fac51, i doubt that it will solve your problem
<Fac51> i noticed
<Fac51> lol
<roberto> does Ubuntu install process let to choose XFS filesystem?
<sobersabre> Fac51, i've just joined... what is your problem ?
<sobersabre> roberto, why do you need xfs ?!?!
<dolny|zZz> seveas: priv
<Fac51> heh, you really want to know? i've been in here for about 3 hours trying to get it fixed
<roberto> y love xfs :)
<roberto> said
<roberto> i love xfs :)
<Fac51> sobersabre : http://pastebin.com/281567
<Seveas> dolny|zZz, try apt-get install libasound2-dev first
<Seveas> Fac51, have you restarted yet?
<Fac51> uhm
<Fac51> no
<dolny|zZz> seveas:
<dolny|zZz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dolny|zZz>   libasound2-dev: Depends: libasound2 (= 1.0.8-1) but 1.0.8-3 is to be installed
<dolny|zZz> E: Broken packages
<Seveas> i think some proxy crap is still around on your machine
<sobersabre> Fac51, Fac51, Fac51 have you ran a proxy server ?
<sobersabre> Fac51, are you running a proxy ?
<Fac51> for a short time
<dolny|zZz> hm
<sobersabre> haha
<Fac51> not currently
<Seveas> dolny|zZz, are you running breezy?
<sobersabre> you're good.
<Fac51> i uninstalled it
<Fac51> should i restart??
<dolny|zZz> 5.04
<sobersabre> then run apt-setup
<sobersabre> and make sure no proxy is used
<sobersabre> ok ?
<Fac51> apt-setup after reboot?
<dolny|zZz> kubuntu - heary hedgehog or smth like that ;)
<xukun> which firewall can I best use with ubuntu?
<sobersabre> Fac51, have you hear ?
<sobersabre> Fac51, NO REBOOT!!
<Fac51> ok
<dolny|zZz> :((
<Sionide> xukun technically you don't really need one, but search synaptic for firestarter
<Seveas> dolny|zZz, latest version of libasound2 on hoary is 1.0.8-1
<Seveas> so where did yo get 1.0.8-3 from?
<Fackamato> holy shit man
<Fackamato> Seveas: the Wiki is severely bugged
<dolny|zZz> hmm
<sobersabre> Fac51, have you run apt-setup ?
<Fac51> starting it now
<dolny|zZz> i use standard repositories
<dolny|zZz> this is weird
<Fackamato> tried changing my password, got different errors everytime, then it changed itself, and now I can't login with it
<Seveas> dolny|zZz, try apt-cache show libasound2
<Fackamato>  Error Type
<Fackamato>     AttributeError
<Fackamato> Error Value
<Fackamato>     'NoneType' object has no attribute 'getProperty'
<Burgundavia> dolny|zZz, can you paste that into #flood ?
<roberto> erm
<roberto> ok
<roberto> thanks for nothing :)
<Fac51> it didn't recognize my ubuntu cd
<dolny|zZz> i did :)
<Seveas> that's odd, it sasys 1.0.8-1
<Fac51> oh, just got it to recognize
<Seveas> says*
<Sionide> xukun, any luck?
<dolny|zZz> ehhh ;(
<Seveas> dolny|zZz, have you at any point used other repositories?
<Fac51> it's not recognizing the cdrom dev file now
<Seveas> dolny|zZz, and what does dpkg -l libasound2 say?
<dolny|zZz> at the beginning but i didn't install sdl through them
<dolny|zZz> ok wait
<dolny|zZz> ii  libasound2     1.0.8-3        ALSA library
<Seveas> voila
<Fac51> "This program was unable to auto-detect a CD-ROM drive, or there is no usable CD in the drive."
<Seveas> libasound2 has been installed from somewhere else
<dolny|zZz> so i should remove libasound2?
<dolny|zZz> and install again?
<Seveas> yes
<dolny|zZz> ok
<Seveas> apt-get remove --purge libasound2
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> that'll remove a lot
<dolny|zZz> After unpacking 278MB disk space will be freed.
<dolny|zZz> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<dolny|zZz> :/
<Fac51> sobersabre : it won't recognize my ubuntu cd
<Seveas> dolny|zZz, maybe apt-get install --reinstall libasound2 work
<Seveas> will work*
<dolny|zZz> Reinstallation of libasound2 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<dolny|zZz> hm
<Fac51> i set it up for http instead of cdrom, it did some crap and finished , i think
<dolny|zZz> doh..
<sobersabre> Fac51, do you want it to use CD at all ?
<Fac51> no
<Fac51> not really
<sobersabre> Fac51, run apt-get update.
<Fac51> ok
<sobersabre> if it has finished with "OK" ... it is "OK"
<Seveas> dolny|zZz, so removing and reinstalling all the packages listed when you do apt-get remove libasound2 seems to be the only option...
<dolny|zZz> will that remove all my config. files from that programs?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> only if you say remove --purge
<Fac51> sobersabre : now it does this... http://pastebin.com/281570
<Seveas> so without the --purge, config files are left intact
<Fac51> still the same
<dolny|zZz> ok, now, how can i reinstall them by one command? because i don't want to reinstall all one by one
<Seveas> you cant
<sobersabre> Fac51, you are still using a proxy
<Seveas> you heve to remove them first
<dolny|zZz> i mean
<dolny|zZz> after removal
<Fac51> no
<Seveas> and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-base etc... all on one line
<sobersabre> can you please run this: set | grep proxy
<Seveas> but ubuntu-desktop will fetch in most as a dependency
<sobersabre> and if this one is empty. set | grep PROXY
<dolny|zZz> seveas wouldnt it screw anything?
<rudi-rudi> how to i remove info tags from .ogg files on console?
<Seveas> dolny|zZz, no idea :)
<Seveas> i don;t think so
<dolny|zZz> :)
<sobersabre> Fac51, can you paste your apt.conf into the bin ?
<dolny|zZz> i think i will download the
<dolny|zZz> libsdl files from ftp.debian.org
<Fac51> ok
<zachary> question
<dolny|zZz> to ensure that its the good repository
<zachary> how do i change my sources.list file
<zachary> in terminal
<rudi-rudi> i have one question: how i do remove information tags from OGG files on console?
<Burgundavia> zachary, edit /etc/sources.list
<fighter5> ubuntu is poor
<Burgundavia> fighter5, can you explain that/
<dolny|zZz> seveas thanks, deleting in progress (cries)
<dolny|zZz> it deleted ubuntu base
<dolny|zZz> :|
<fighter5> zzzzzz............
<Seveas> dolny|zZz, no worries
<Seveas> ubuntu-base is a metapackage
<dolny|zZz> i  hope they wont switch the electricity off
<fighter5> ubntu is slow and the most bed in linux
<dolny|zZz> ;] 
<Fac51> ok, i don't know where apt.conf is and locate is taking forever
<Seveas> Burgundavia, you took a troll bait :)
<Burgundavia> Seveas, I was looking to see if he was going to continue
<Burgundavia> Seveas, then I would have called an air-strike in on his ass
<Seveas> Burgundavia, lol :)
<zachary> Error: no write permission for file "etc/apt/sources.list"
<Burgundavia> zachary, need sudo
<zachary> sudo edit etc/apt/sources.list
<zachary> Warning: unknown mime-type for "etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/*"
<zachary> Error: no write permission for file "etc/apt/sources.list"
<Fac51> sobersabre : what is the dpkg equivalent to "rpm -ql package.rpm"?
<Seveas> Fac51, what does -ql do?
<Fac51> list the files in the package
<Fac51> and their location
<Seveas> dpkg -L packagename
<Fac51> oh
<Fac51> heh
<dolny> well
<dolny> seveal
<dolny> it went to
<Fac51> http://pastebin.com/281572
<sobersabre> dpkg -L package name
<dolny> out of kde
<dolny> ;] 
<dolny> im in console
<dolny> can you remind me the command ;D
<sobersabre> oops Saveas got me 1st
<sobersabre> :)
<dolny> i mean
<dolny> the package name?
<dolny> libsound or smth like that
<Fac51>  /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/apt.conf is the only one listed
<Seveas> libasound2
<dolny> ok brb
<dolny> ;] p
<Seveas> but apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will install it as a dependency
<Seveas> or kubuntu-desktop if on kde
<Fac51> apt.conf   http://pastebin.com/281575
<Fac51> but it's in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/apt.conf
<SS2> hey all... did somebody today manage to compile,make,install blam 1.8.0?
<dolny> hm
<Burgundavia> SS2, breezy has 1.8.0
<dolny> can you paste me that
<dolny> package list :P ? i deleted all and dont know how to start now
<dolny> maybe kubuntu desktop proper name
<dolny> ubuntu desktop?
<dolny> forgot the name and im not used to apt-get yet
<dolny> got kubuntu 2 days ago
<SS2> after configuring no mistakes comes out but then theres no make
<SS2> thats what comes out: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<dolny> sev?
<Burgundavia> SS2, 1.8.0 may depend on mono 1.1
<SS2> mono is installed
<Burgundavia> SS2, you running hoary?
<SS2> yep
<SS2> wrong version?
<Burgundavia> then you have mono 1.0.5
<dolny> damn
<SS2> so i need mono 1?
<dolny> where is that guy :/
<SS2> where to gedit?
<dolny> seveal?
<paueas> hey, what package do i need for java to work in firefox?
<Burgundavia> SS2, run breezy
<SS2> ok
<SS2> thx
<Burgundavia> SS2, but i wouldn't recommend it
<paueas> or do i need to just do that myself?
<dolny> quit
<Seveas> breezy will soon be *very* unstable...
<SS2> i also dont whant to youse breezy
<Burgundavia> SS2, 1.8.0 isn't anything special, save atom feeds
<paueas> like by sun and such
<Seveas> paueas, there are instructions on the wiki on how to do jave
<Fac51> sobersabre : am i screwed?
<paueas> ok
<Seveas> paueas, it involves donloading the .bin installer from sun and running make-jpkg
<paueas> ah alright
<sobersabre> Fac51, no
<sobersabre> :)
<Fac51> ok
<sobersabre> you probably need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sobersabre> have you pasted apt.conf ?
<Fac51> i've done that a million times now
<sobersabre> where have you pasted apt.conf ?
<Fac51> apt.conf   http://pastebin.com/281575
<Fac51> but it's in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/apt.conf
<Seveas> sobersabre, there is no apt.conf in ubuntu by default
<Seveas> there is however apt.conf.d/
<Fac51> yeah, which is a pain in the arse
<sobersabre> Saveas... if he has proxy on... there must be
<sobersabre> or he has http_proxy env. variable on
<Fac51> hmm
<Fac51> how do i check that???
<Seveas> sobersabre, in a terminal type sudo env | grep -i proxy
<Fac51> AHG
<Fac51> it is set
<Seveas> unset it.
<Fac51> how do i kill that???
<Fac51> unset $HTTP_PROXY???
<Seveas> unset HTTP_PROXY
<sobersabre> yep
<sobersabre> or unset http_proxy
<sobersabre> depends on who set it
<Seveas> stupid proxies :)
<Fac51> damn
<Fac51> still get the error
<Seveas> sounds reasonable
<Seveas> since synaptic is run as root
<Seveas> try this:
<Seveas> sudo -i
<Seveas> unset -v HTTP_PROXY
<Seveas> synaptic &
<Fac51> i did it all in root
<Fac51> still getting the error
<Seveas> after unset, what does env | grep -i proxy say?
<Fac51> nothing
<Seveas> hmm, so the proxy is set somewhere else
<Seveas> try grep -i proxy /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*
<Fac51> nothing
<Seveas> try apt-get install funny-manpages
<Seveas> just to see whether apt-get works
<Seveas> if that works, it's a synaptic-specific error
<Fac51> "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"   but it will install
<Fac51> synaptic won't do crap
<Seveas> synaptic still gives those "unable to connect" errors?
<Fac51> yeah
<ivoks> i was ready to start installing ubuntu on server
<ivoks> but nautilus didn't burn my CD right :(
<ivoks> so, my ubuntu installation disk is useless
<holycow> ubuntu on server? at least you know better :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> holycow it's simple, ftp serverf
<ivoks> i wanted to test if ubuntu is ready..
<Seveas> it is :)
<ivoks> i doubt that
<ptlo> ivoks: why on earth would you use ubuntu for server when you've got debian?
<ivoks> couse... it can burn CD right :)
<ptlo> not that it cannot perform..but the logic of that escapes me...
<ivoks> ptlo relax man
<ivoks> ne vjerujem!
<ivoks> pise sarge.iso, a ono woody... pa fuck it
<fsapo> hi all, anyone knows some kind of finace application to run in ubuntu? some easy to use and simple app to control billing and some stuff
<howdyDoody> is it common to use ubuntu as a server?
<Burgundavia> howdyDoody, yes
<joe|code> howdyDoody, my sister uses Ubuntu for her server.
<howdyDoody> we want to move from cvs on redhat 7 to svn on something, thinking of debian, ubuntu or something like white box
<Fac51> would it help if i kicked my box?
<Seveas> howdyDoody, all canonical servers run Ubuntu :)
<Fac51> lol
<Seveas> Fac51, maybe :)
<Fac51> running start or standing?
<Fac51> heh
<Seveas> but seriously, reconsider rebooting some settings might still linger around until reboot
<Fac51> ok
<Fac51> i'll give it a whirl
<Fac51> brb
<ivoks> fuck...
<ivoks> why do i have woody iso on my disk?! :(
<howdyDoody> is there somewhere I can find out what apps are in the ubuntu universe?
<Burgundavia> howdyDoody, packages.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> packages.ubuntu.com
<howdyDoody> thanks
<ivoks> sounds like packages.debian.org :)
<howdyDoody> couldn't find a link to that on the website
<Burgundavia> ivoks, same code
<howdyDoody> lookes like the deb one too...
<ivoks> Burgundavia i'm sure it is
<Burgundavia> ivoks, I know it is
<Seveas> same code, same maintainer :)
<olirius> /quit
<Fac51> SUCCESS!!! :-D
<Seveas> nice :)
<howdyDoody> is it hard to get an app added to universe?
<Fac51> now i have to redo the multiverse
<Fac51> i'll worry about that later
<Seveas> howdyDoody, that depends on the state of the application. If it is well maintained chances of being added are bigger
<Burgundavia> howdyDoody, not hard
<Fac51> thank you all for your efforts in helping me, it is much appreciated
<Burgundavia> howdyDoody, what app?
<Seveas> yw Fackamato
<Fac51> YOU GUYS RULE!
<Seveas> Fac51*
<siimo> hi can someone help me with totem?, i get this error box when i try to start it : Totem could not startup.  No reason.
<howdyDoody> I have been playing with lazarus - http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org
<Seveas> lol
<Seveas> siimo, are you running it from a terminaL?
<siimo> commandline says: ** (totem:7594): WARNING **: No GConf default audio sink key and esdsink doesn't work ** Message: failed to render default audio sink from gconf
<Fac51> thanks again and g'night to all
<Burgundavia> howdyDoody, this thing? http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all&keywords=lazarus&sourceid=mozilla-search
<Seveas> siimo, have you disabled sound server startup?
<siimo> yes
<Seveas> re-enable it for totem to work :)
<siimo> i want to use ALSA
<howdyDoody> yes, that one
<Burgundavia> howdyDoody, if it in experimental, as soon it hits unstable, it will hit Ubuntu breezy
<Seveas> ok, then edit the totem config to make it use alsa
<howdyDoody> oh, ok
<siimo> ok
<siimo> where does totem look for codecs
<howdyDoody> what makes it move from experemental to unstable?
<Seveas> howdyDoody, a debian developer ;)
<wdh> the maintainer thinking it's good enough for it :P
<ivoks> sarge rulz :)
<howdyDoody> ok
<howdyDoody> sorry for asking so many dumb questions
<Burgundavia> howdyDoody, there are no dumb questions
<ivoks> Seveas nice answer :)
<wdh> well.. at least most of your questions are hard to get answered on a first google hit..
<howdyDoody> thanks
<ivoks> :))
<howdyDoody> the ubuntu devels have really done well
<Seveas> there are no stupud questions, only stupid people
<Seveas> (and i don't mean anyone in here by that...)
<Burgundavia> and bad listeners
<Seveas> indeed
<wdh> Burgundavia, there most certainly are.. anything you can google within a few seconds shouldnt be asked imho
<light_punch2> ubuntu comes with javac?
<Seveas> light_punch2, not standard because of licensing issues
<Burgundavia> wdh, maybe, but some people haven't developed that skill yet
<Seveas> there are instruction on how to install java on the Ubuntu wiki
<transgress> but very easy to obtain
<light_punch2> ok
<mjr> light_punch2, there are java compilers available, but not the Sun one, for reasons mentioned
<siimo> light_punch2, apt-get install gcj
<Seveas> mjr, nice answer :)
<Seveas> but gcj is still not good enough (ie: a lot of things are missing)
<howdyDoody> there is always harmony...one day
<xukun> which MTA is in ubuntu?
<mjr> well, strictly speaking, gcj is quite good enough for many things, but the class libraries are lacking, but that's perchance nitpicking a bit :)
<wdh> xukun, several
<wdh> xukun, probably whichever you want
<xukun> wdh, I need to configure mutt to send mail
<Seveas> xukun, by default postfix, but a lot of others are available
<Seveas> mutt doesn't need a local MTA iirc
<mjr> (there's some nice progress with the awt/swing implementations in classpath and libgcj, though completeness is still in the future)
<xukun> Seveas, realy. so I dont have to configure any mta?
<wdh> xukun, you probably need to setup mutt to use an external one..
<wdh> xukun, from your ISP for example
<wdh> Seveas, correct me if im wrong
<dolny> hi
<dolny> what is the package
<dolny> for sdl mixer for debian called?
<wdh> dolny
<wdh> stop
<dolny> :( ?
<wdh> putting
<wdh> all
<wdh> those
<wdh> returns
<dolny> say ok.
<wdh> in
<wdh> your
<wdh> sentence
<dolny> o
<dolny> k
<wdh> :P
<dolny> Dear idlers, can you kindly answer my question: how is the package for sdl mixer in debian called?
<wdh> wouter@ubuntu:/music/Downloads$ apt-cache search sdl |grep mixer
<wdh> libsdl-mixer1.2 - mixer library for Simple DirectMedia Layer 1.2
<wdh> libsdl-mixer1.2-dev - development files for SDL1.2 mixer library
<wdh> cl-sdl-mix - Support for the SDL_mixer library in Common Lisp
<wdh> prolly one of those
<dolny> thanks, ill have to memorize that command ;)
<dolny> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dolny>   libsdl-mixer1.2-dev: Depends: libogg-dev but it is not going to be installed
<dolny>                        Depends: libvorbis-dev but it is not going to be installed
<dolny> E: Broken packages
<dolny> GOD DAMMIT
<dolny> i just reinstalled kde libs and all stuuf, almost 300 mb and it stil doesn't work
<wdh> dolny, would you mind not swearing in here?
<dolny> ssh..
<wdh> you are one hoary?
<dolny> yes
<dolny> i re installed sdl a moment ago and had to reinstall kde libs ubuntu base etc
<dolny> and it stil doesnt owrk
<Hans_de_Zwart> I want to make my laptop a dual boot system. WinXP and Ubuntu. It already is WinXP. Do I need to create a partition from windows (not too comfortable doing that) or is defragging and then booting the Ubuntu disk good enough?
<wdh> Hans_de_Zwart, not yet..
<dolny> wdh can you help;/?
<hunger> Arg! Just wasted hours to setup networking in qemu just to find out that it works perfectly out of the box (as long as you do not meddle with it of course):-(
<wdh> Hans_de_Zwart, qtparted on the knoppix disk works great though
<wdh> dolny, are you sure you nead the libsdl-mixer*-dev part?
<xukun> wdh,  I cant seem to send mail when using mutt
<wdh> xukun, sorry, never effectively used it :P
<dolny> checking for sdl-config... /usr/bin/sdl-config
<dolny> checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.0... yes
<dolny> checking for Mix_QuickLoad_RAW in -lSDL_mixer... no
<dolny> configure: error: *** SDL_mixer version 1.2.4 or later not found!
<wdh> get a nice mutt howto somewhere..
<Hans_de_Zwart> wdh: that means I have to download a knoppix disk and burn it, I wanted to do it in the coming two hours or so
<dolny> im gonna kill myself
<wdh> Hans_de_Zwart, yes.. i perfectly understand that.. i always have a knoppix cd near :P they always come in usefull.. what you want is on the list for breezy though
<wdh> Hans_de_Zwart, but that wont help you now
<dolny> wdh: is there something i can do ? not having to reinstall 300mb?
<wdh> Hans_de_Zwart, if you live near rotterdam, you can get a knoppix cd here :)
<Hans_de_Zwart> wdh: I suddenly realise I have an ATmission CD in my bag! Do you happen to know whether is has qtparted? I will check...
<wdh> google will know ;p
<wdh> Hans_de_Zwart, otherwise you could check download.com for free partitioning programs for winxp
<dolny> wdh: maybe i should force something?
<wdh> dolny, its always hard to solve problems like yours from a distance, not know exactly what you did earlier..
<wdh> knowing*
<Hans_de_Zwart> wdh: I am in Amsterdam Zuidoost right now!
<wdh> i'll drop it on the train to amsterdam then :P
<Hans_de_Zwart> I will try ATmission and will create my own knoppix CD. Download.com as well, but less of a hope there...
<dolny> ive got a question
<dolny> or noit.
<Hans_de_Zwart> thanks, hope to talk to soon here! bye
<dolny> whatever, i have no patience left
<wdh> Hans_de_Zwart, i'll check download.com for you..
<Hobo> lol
<wdh> i have some experience with a partitioning program there.. but not sure which one it was
<wdh> dolny, maybe #debian could help you
<wdh> dolny, they might know better how to fix these problems
<wdh> dolny, although they might kill you for using ubuntu :P
<lok> dolny,
<Hobo> lmao
<Hobo> yeah
<ivoks> :)
<lok> you have to install the -dev one
<lok> in order to make a compilation
<selinium> hi all, for some reason every time i try to print it says 'You cannot print while in Print Preview' even though I am not, any ideas on how to clear this?
<hpnadig> is there a .deb file for bmp and gaim?
<petemc> hpnadig: learn how to search
<wdh> hpnadig, just use apt
<lok> hpnadig, yes
<Hobo> apt-get into it :)
<fsapo> anyone here uses some kind of billing system? i m searching but i just found account managers like kmymoney, i want an app like it but to control my clients payment
<Burgundavia> fsapo, there is something, you might have better luck on a mailing list or a forum
<hpnadig> Hobo, I've had trouble finding the latest on apt-get. its still installing gaim 1.1.4 and there's no bmp audio player
<petemc> hpnadig: beep-media-player
<petemc> should be there
<fsapo> Burgundavia, ok, thanks
<hpnadig> petemc, how about the latest gaim? are there updates available on any mirrors?
<Burgundavia> hpnadig, only in breezy
<petemc> hpnadig: dunno, probably not - what feature is it you need from the latest version?
<fsapo> Burgundavia, found one called gnuCash, i ll give it a try
<Burgundavia> fsapo, I knew they existed, just didn;t know the name
<fsapo> Burgundavia, i found it in google.. but it exists in the ubuntu rep
<fsapo> btw.. i ve installed kde here and my abnt2 keyboard is with a deadkey.. anyone knows how to fix it? it was working perfectly in gnome
<tanek> im thinking of installing windows dual boot alongside ubuntu, but i need a little help; first off: the disc im planning on using is mounted as /opt. if i remove it, will /opt then be created automaticly on the disc mounted as /? and secondly: how do i restore GRUB after install?
<Leppiz> Can anyone help me please? I can't see my legacy ISA soundcard(SB AWE 32 VE non-PnP) at all, tried modprobve already. How can I see legacy ISA devices in Ubuntu?
<trondd> Hi everyone! I am trying to install ubuntu, but when I try to boot it the first time, it stops at "Starting Enterprise Volume Management System"
<Seveas> tanek, do a mkdir /new-opt
<Seveas> then copy over all that's in opt to new-opt
<Seveas> unmount /opt
<Seveas> and mv /new-opt /opt
<ivoks> hehe
<tanek> thx Seveas  :D
<ivoks> awe32?!
<trondd> Any ideas anyone?
<ivoks> well, when u get that one working, u'll have best sound ever
<ivoks> trondd hit ctrl c when it stops
<Leppiz> ivoks: my old loved one :)
<ivoks> trondd and then deinstall evms
<ivoks> Leppiz dmesg | grep isa
<trondd> doesn't help, should I start it in single mode (runlevel 1)
<ivoks> trondd yes, you can do that
<trondd> ivoks: what does evms do?
<tanek> how do i restore grub after windows install then?
<Leppiz> ivoks: it doesn't show the card, should I paste the output to you?
<Seveas> leppiz modprobe snd-sbawe
<ivoks> trondd nothing if you didn't create logic volumes
<Seveas> maybe that helps
<ivoks> Leppiz on private
<trondd> ivoks: ok, then I will try to boot it in rescue mode and remove evms
<Seveas> trondd, does it say [OK]  on the starting enterprise ... system line?
<trondd> Seveas: no... It just stop there
<Seveas> ok
<diamanti> hallo all!
<Seveas> just ruling out that it isn't something else :)
<trondd> Seveas: when I booted in rescue mode it showed errors with my cdrom
<diamanti> I have just received the ubuntu live cd. how can I save all my configuration on a usb-memory-stick?
<trondd> Seveas: ivoks: removed the cdrom, now it works...
<Seveas> Leppiz, did modprobe snd-sbawe work..?
<Seveas> trondd, also in non-rescue mode?
<Leppiz> Seveas: no, the card cannot be found
<trondd> Seveas: it only shows the error message in rescue mode, but the same thing happends...
<stephen_> hey
<Leppiz> Seveas: the porble, I think, is in the card being a pre-PnP, I have to tell it which IRQ and DMA to use with software, but how?
<REBELinBLUE> just wondering, is it safe to remove ubuntu-desktop? because I want to remove bittorrent and evolution as I don't need them but it says ubuntu-desktop will also be removed
<fsapo> REBELinBLUE, it is.. i ve removed and i m not having any problems
<Fator_Dee> REBELinBLUE: yes, it's only a metapackage
<REBELinBLUE> ah OK thanks
<AppleSeed> tanek: boot install disc, switch to terminal when parted started, mount your boot partition, chroot it and "grub" "root (hd0,X)" "setup (hd0)" reboot and it's ok
<Fator_Dee> REBELinBLUE: as in it's only a "link" to download files "this" and "that"
<REBELinBLUE> its not going to cause problems updating then or anything?
<Hans_de_Zwart> wdh: are u still there?
<fsapo> is there some kind of plugin to put xmms on the systray?
<tanek> AppleSeed: how do i switch to terminal?
<Hans_de_Zwart> wdh: ATmission wasn't so pleasant
<factorx> tanek: alt + f2
<Hans_de_Zwart> wdh: I have found a tool that will create a FAT/32 partition for me.
<Hans_de_Zwart> Will that do?
<tanek> factorx: ok, thx
<Seveas> fsapo, there is the gxmms applet...
<suoko>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY suoko
<mark> been trying to mount a cd-rw
<HrdwrBoB> suoko: oops?
<suoko> oops
<mark> but system allows it to work as read-only
<fsapo> Seveas, i m running kde =/
<mark> what should i do to /etc/fstab?
<fsapo> Seveas, and i dont want to leave the xmms window in the taskbar... i want it to work like gaim... go to the tray when click in close
<Seveas> sorry, i don't use KDE so i don't know it
<suoko> does anyone here use rox-filer?
<suoko> I'm trying to use pycdburn but I can't successfully select files to be burned. Any suggestions?
<ivoks> looks like the hype is over :)
<krischan> Hello everyone! I have a more Linux-basic question: How can I accomplish it that all files (and dirs) that I am going to create under a specific directory will get assigned the priviledge "group may write" (rw-rw-r--)?
<Seveas> krischan, set a good umask
<ivoks> Seveas hm...
<mustardfishfrenz> hey, do any of you use cedega?
<ivoks> umask is for all
<ivoks> not explicit dir
<Seveas> ah, ok
<ivoks> this is a good question
<Seveas> missed that
<Seveas> use a sticky bit
<krischan> Seveas: can I assign seperate umasks, I mean aside from the global umask?
<Elsidox> mustardfishfrenz: I do
<Seveas> krischan, no
<mustardfishfrenz> elsidox: when i install it it says i need libpng3, but i can't find libpng3 package
<ivoks> Seveas sticky wouldn't do it
<krischan> Seveas: then this is not a good idea. I don't want to affect the global umask with what I want to do.
<Elsidox> mustardfishfrenz: do you have universe and all that in yout source list?
<mustardfishfrenz> oic
<mustardfishfrenz> let me try that
<Elsidox> mustardfishfrenz: k =)
<krischan> Seveas: what exactly does the sticky bit do?
<ivoks> krischan that's not what you want
<ivoks> krischan sticky bit enables rw on directory, but enables you to delete only your files
<user1> how I can tell vnc server to ignore the qustion ?
<mustardfishfrenz> elsidox: now i beleive i do
<ivoks> krischan you can't erase other documents
<krischan> ivoks: okay. So, the question remains. Do you have any idea which manual or info-page or whatever could answer my question?
<ivoks> krischan why do you need directory in your home to which other could write?
<Elsidox> mustardfishfrenz: now open synaptic and search for libpng
<ivoks> krischan I'm afraid I don't know how to do this... I'm sure it is possible with ACLs
<mustardfishfrenz> okewidokie
<mustardfishfrenz> elsidox: it still doesn't have it
<ivoks> krischan you could do this with samba too :)
<krischan> ivoks: that's the issue, the directoy isn't in my home. It's '/usr/local/www-root/'. Short background: this dir is my DocumentRoot for my Apache server. I created a group 'wwwdev', that owns this dir, so that all members of 'wwwdev' may operate in this directory. The only thing that's missing is the issue I am describing.
<mustardfishfrenz> elsidox: oh, i forgot to press reload
<mustardfishfrenz> elsidox: lol
<Elsidox> mustardfishfrenz: lol
<mustardfishfrenz> elsidox: this is gonna take a while
<ivoks> krischan ACLs or samba
<Elsidox> mustardfishfrenz: ya and i have to leave for school
<Elsidox> mustardfishfrenz: this is a good source for info http://ubuntuguide.org/
<krischan> ivoks: aren't Access Control Lists something Windows-specific?
<Elsidox> mustardfishfrenz: sorry I cant stay and help. Peace.
<AppleSeed> tanek CTRL + F1 (if my memory dont fail lol)
<ivoks> krischan no
<mustardfishfrenz> elsidox: cya
<krischan> ivoks: Oh, then I was under a misconception. Do you know a good place to inform myself about ACLs?
<ivoks> krischan apt-get install acl
<krischan> ivoks: Oh, I see! ;-)
<ivoks> krischan there u have setfacl and getfacl
<ivoks> krischan you have to have ACL filesystem
<nanna> apua
<Vjaz> Hello.
<Vjaz> Anyone know if it's possible to make Gnome dialogs open directories with a single click instead of a double click, like you can do in Nautilus?
<trondd> Just finished installing ubuntu; it looks awesome!!! But I never entered the root passwd during install, and I wonder what it is...
<Dave9191> you dont have a root password for ubunut
<factorx> trondd: you dont really need it
<ivoks> trondd there is no root password
<factorx> trondd: use sudo instead
<derelm> hi, i am having problems with ubuntu ppc. on my powerbook g4 the touchpad doesn't work
<trondd> factorx: hmm ok
<Tomcat_> Vjaz: I think you can set this somewhere in the file browser settings... or in the gnome registry. Should I look it up for you?
<trondd> factorx: just one more question, can I do all admin as my regular user?
<factorx> trondd: whenever ubuntu asks you for an admin password, use your user password
<marty> trondd: equivalent of "su -" is "sudo -i" - you enter your password (by default the first user created has admin privelese defined b ysudo
<trondd> factorx: how nice! :)
<Seveas> trondd, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Seveas> some more explanations :)
<marty> trondd: sudo also logs all the actions you perform while sudo-ed - so watch it, the admin will get you!
<trondd> Thanks everyone! I am really pleased with my first impression of ubuntu...
<andreu> Hi. Im a begginer in use of linux.
<andreu> I have a laptop compaq nx9110 that not works with the life Cd.
<andreu> Is my pc in the compatibylity list?
<bezibaerchen> i got a nc6120
<bezibaerchen> everything works fine
<bezibaerchen> 1400x1050 with patch
<bezibaerchen> the rest worked out of the box
<chillywilly> you guys are still #1 on distro watch
<marty> andreu: what do you mean - it doesn't boot or what?
<Seveas> andreu, describe "not works"
<ivoks> krischan maybe it's better to do this with samba :)
<andreu> when I start in normal mode, system hang when its loading.
<andreu> I've tryed in "secure mode" and i cannot use mouse not pad. i no know if my keybord was properly working...
<andreu> I've seen the workspace but i cannot do nothing
<chrissturm> hey guys! i have an acer travelmate 660 with ipw2100 wlan, and some time ago the wlan stopped working
<chrissturm> the driver is loaded, and everything seems ok, but it doesnt find the AP
<marty> andreu: can you get to a console - Ctrl - ALt - F1?
<mdbr> salve qualcuno ha notizie se flash ha rilasciato il plug-in per i 64BIT
<Tomcat_> chrissturm: Try: "sudo rmmod ipw2100;sudo modprobe ipw2100", and then try again.
<Tomcat_> chrissturm: Or if you have a button for the WLAN, try pressing it exactly *twice*
<mdbr> Flash plug-in for the AMD 64?
<lok> no
<andreu> I'll try, just a momment!
<lok> plug-in flash works only for x86 arch
<chrissturm> tomcat: wow, that worked
<chrissturm> tomcat: is there a 'real' fix?
<mdbr> ok thanks lok
<factorx> how can i synchronize my sonyericsson k700i with evolution via bluetooth?
<factorx> multisync should do that, i guess, but how can i enable bluetooth support in multisync?
<_unknown_> hi! where can i find about informasion of sarge?(it is being stabile.)(that is true?)
<Bazzi> _unknown_ #debian
<_unknown_> adsl users are baned.
<_unknown_> thaks for your helping.
<_unknown_> ????????????????
<lok> _unknown_, ??
<lok> I can get into #debian
<lok> and I use adsl
<Tomcat_> chrissturm: Do you use hibernate/suspend to ram?
* JaneW too
<Tomcat_> chrissturm: And... what worked? rmmode/modprobe or pressing the button?
<_unknown_>  am sorry a few week ago we are baned.thaks everbody.(I am from Turkey.)
<andreu> Yes. I'm in the console.
<andreu> i'm seeing: "/dev/dsp: No such device" arrount 30 times.
<andreu> ** (gnome-session:3314): WARNING **:esound failed to start.
<andreu> after, "Gnome_message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1" twice times, and /dev ... another time.
<andreu> at end, looking for type: got text/plain
<marty> andreu: ok , your X is locking because your sound card isn't working - you need to deconfigure sound in gnome
<marty> any help me on deconfiguring sound for andreu
<factorx> why doesn't gnome-bluetooth-manager find my mobile phone? bluetooth kernel module is activated and my dongle is connected as well
<andreu> If i try to install, the troble will be the same?.
<andreu> Think that I'm in a life CD...
<marty> andreu: possibly  - but you u should be able turn off sound
<marty> andreu: this is a problem i have seen on other distros - not having sound working locks up gnome
<andreu> And how i turn of sound?
<webmind> smash a hamer into your speakers ?
<webmind> sorry
<webmind> :)
<REdz> isnt here an option in the preferences andreu
<REdz> called 'sound'
<REdz> or a gnome applet for the menubars for sound
<Vjaz> Tomcat_: Sorry, I was busy. I was asking about the single click functionality in the Gnome dialogs. So, do you know how to do that?
<marty> REdz: he can't get X working - his sound card isn't detected so gnome doe3sn't finish loading
<REdz> 0hh my bad
<REdz> andreu, wat sound card is it
<Vjaz> Tomcat_: I know there's gconf://apps/nautilus/preferences/click_policy, but that only affects the file manager windows, not the load/save dialogs.
<tanek> hello
<tanek> i managed to screw up my mbr i think :P
<Bazzi> nice
<Bazzi> :)
<tanek> and accidently removed my swap area >D
<Tomcat_> Vjaz: I doubt you can do anything about the dialogs without recoding... but I don't know for sure. Sorry.
<tanek> running live cd now, and qtparted wont work >\*
<Tomcat_> chrissturm: What worked? Pressing the button twice or rmmod/modprobe?
<tanek> :[
<tanek> :'(
<Vjaz> Tomcat_: That's a shame. I find double click bad ergonomy.
<rexiboy> what's the best way to get tv out (dvi) with nvidia6800 and ubuntu?
<tanek> how do i create a new swap using live cd?
<Vjaz> Tomcat_: What I would most like is to have a left click select an item, middle click to activate or open it, and right click to get the context menu.
<Tomcat_> Vjaz: Well, if unlike me you got some spare time, you can join the Gnome usability team and try to change it... or at least get a setting for it.
<Rudi> Hello all. Rudi-Rudi is now only Rudi. ;-)
<andreu> if i start in expert mode, can i discard sound card driver  loading?
<andreu> I'm looking for my sound card
<Vjaz> Tomcat_: Yeah, that might be a good idea.
<marty> andreu: not sure - the issue isn't the driver, it's that gnome wants to play a sound but it can't
<levelone> text between <code> tags in forums is not shown in firefox/mozilla. Is this a known problem in ubuntu hoary?
<kent> andreu, if you can start gnome, then disable it in the System -> Settings -> Sound.
<Vjaz> Tomcat_: The responsibility is a bit overwhelming though given that I know next to nothing about usability.
<Tomcat_> :)
<SuperSizeME> bonjours, je voidrais rejoindre le channel ( ubuntu-fr )  ?CommentFaire?  MERCI !!
<tanek> what was the command for restoring grub to mbr?
<tanek> install cd, alt + f2, and then :P
<andreu> I can see the espaceworking but i can't move mouse.
<andreu> can i disable sound in console?
<Tomcat_> SuperSizeME: Type /join #ubuntu-fr
<SuperSizeME> Tomcat  merci
<levelone> http://lumumba.luc.ac.be/kemal/Screenshot.png   Here is a screenshot of the problem with code tags in firefox
<kent> andreu, i think you can kill the sound-server from the console at least..  .check the pid of esd with "pidof esd" and then run "kill -9 XX" where, XX is the number you got from pidof.
<p88> how can I find out what the average file size on a partition is?
<kent> andreu, that will kill the sound-server,  If it works or not,  I cant say :(
<Artic> Can someone help me, i just installed linux and cant figure out how to install a program (limeiwre) i have the .rpm file but no idea what to do.
<andreu> one moment. i've restarted my computer
<p88> andreu: rpm -i limewire
<marty> Artic: alien -i limewire.xxx.rpm
<p88> oh yeah...
<p88> oops
<p88> sry :-\
<Tomcat_> Artic: Alien will create a Debian package .deb out of it, which you can install with "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<Artic> Ok what is alien?
<marty> andreu: looks like you have a "unusual" sound card - http://www.snakegully.nu/phpwiki/index.php?pagename=LinuxOnCompaqNX9110 will help when you go to install
<Tomcat_> Artic: Alien is a program that reads other Linux distribution's package files and converts them to Debian (and Ubuntu's) packages.
<Tomcat_> Artic: In package description words: "Alien allows you to convert LSB, Red Hat, Stampede and Slackware Packages into Debian packages, which can be installed with dpkg."
<Tomcat_> Artic: If you can, you should always try to get Debian packages.
<Tomcat_> Artic: Or Ubuntu packages. ;)
<Artic> ok thanks, im d/l it now.
<andreu> thanksm marty and other.
<andreu> past tomorrow i will try to install.
<andreu> see you later
<alexandre> hello
<kazuhiro`> hi
<Rudi> alexandre: Hello.
<Rudi> Kazuhiro? Hello.
<peanut> Hello. Anyone hot on procmailrc files?
<Artic> Can someone point me towards a tutorial, i have no idea how to use linux.
<Hoxzer> hi
<Rudi> Artic: Linux Documentation Project, is good solution.
<Hoxzer> can anyone help me solve my sound problem
<oscarh> Artic, you managed to start irc ,) what do you wanna do?
* peanut worries about procmail
<Rudi> Hoxzer: I don't speak good in english, but i help you.
<oscarh> peanut, i dont use procmail
<oscarh> peanut, only qmail
<peanut> oscarh:  yikes!
<oscarh> peanut, i believe :)
<f> how do i restore grub using install cd?
<alexandre> hi
<peanut> Does anyone here use procmail? I have a problem with $MATCH not containing the match
<lio> has ubunto got any secure firewall?
<f> firestarter works for me
<xc> f: just do it and stop after you repaired the grub.
<alexandre> is there a tool to edit gnome menu?
<f> xc what do you mean_
<f> ?
<Fac51> hi
<lio> compared with freebsd security how far is ubunto in a security aspect?
<Fac51> i have one quick question....
<xc> start with a install image and configure the grub then don't install anything , exit.
<Fac51> how do i enable dma for /dev/hdd???
<factorx> Fac51: man hdparm
<Fac51> thx
<xc> be careful, keep your file system not changed.
<lio> cya guys
<lio> g2g
<f> xc, i dont get it
<f> it installs grub after it installs the system
<xc> no, it install grub first, and quit before install anything else to keep your file system.
<f> hmm, ill try
<jeroen_> It's May where the Ubuntu-devs live, right...? Where is ubuntu-calendar-may?
<jeroen_> Am I the only one unable to find ubuntu-calendar-may?
<topyli> jeroen_: no. my trust for ubuntu updates is corroding!
<jeroen_> I get other updates
<jeroen_> not the calendar though
<jeroen_> searching for "ubuntu-calendar-may" gives nothing in synaptic :-/
<topyli> jeroen_: well if they don't update the calendar, there might be terrible holes everywhere :)
<thomas__> hi
<jeroen_> hi
<jeroen_> The idea of a monthly calendar is cool, but... it needs to be updated, you know.. :-/
<thomas__> i 'am a new user of ubuntu, and i test it
<Fuzzhead> Hi
<Fuzzhead> newbie looking for LiveCD answers
<topyli> jeroen_: the april calendar was a bit dissappointing though. no nudes, which is ok. but it's electric blue or something, which is very bad
<snugglebunny> Fuzzhead, Then we're looking for questions
<topyli> hungry even!
<Fuzzhead> ur funny snugs....
<Fuzzhead> um...
<jeroen_> topyli: I think it was okay, but not so good. Maybe they had troubles with the company making the photos
<Fuzzhead> I get to Ubuntu desktop ok, can mount NTFS hdd ok, but can not get wireless usb network adapter working
<jedipottsy> hey
<jedipottsy> can someone help me
<jeroen_> with what?
<jedipottsy> i want to get xmms-mplayer
<topyli> jeroen_: that doesn't explain the non-ubuntu color though
<Fuzzhead> snugs...  I think the cvs command is not present
<jeroen_> topyli: yeah, that's true.. but imagine that thingy in brown.. :s
<snugglebunny> Fuzzhead, uch. USB wireless stuff. Not something I can help with sorry.
<jeroen_> jedipottsy, it's in the universe repository
<jedipottsy> but when i select it, it says i need some libc6, but i have it, and some other lib things
<Fuzzhead> ok, thanks snugs...
<jedipottsy> it wont let me add it
<topyli> jedipottsy: everything needs libc
<jedipottsy> hang on
<Fuzzhead> anyone really good at explaining how to get wireless usb network adapter working?  I am a newbie, and need step by step
<jeroen_> libc6?
<jedipottsy> when i try to add xmms-mplayer i get this
<jedipottsy> xmms-xmmplayer:
<jedipottsy>  Depends: mplayer
<jedipottsy> then when i try to add mplayer i get this
<jedipottsy> mplayer-386:
<jedipottsy>  Depends: libavcodeccvs but it is not going to be installed
<jedipottsy>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<jedipottsy>   Depends: libfontconfig1 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<jedipottsy>  Depends: libpostproc0 but it is not going to be installed
<jedipottsy>   Depends: libvorbis0a (>=1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<jedipottsy>  Depends: libxvidcore4 but it is not going to be installed
<jedipottsy>   Depends: xmms (>=1.2.10+cvs20050209) but 1.2.10-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ShaneAu> Hey
<jeroen_> jedipottsy: And you can't install libc6 etc?
<ShaneAu> I have two network cards, and it's ignoring me when I try to set a defualt gateway... It's really important eth0 is the defualt gateway.
<jedipottsy> no it says already installed
<ShaneAu> What other ways can I try, besides the GUI "Network" thing.
<jeroen_> jedipottsy: that's weird
<Fuzzhead> Newbie needs step by step help, please. Can some help with getting usb wireless to work with LiveCD?
<jedipottsy> yeh
<jeroen_> jedipottsy: can't help you
<jedipottsy> k
<_cosmos_> Hello everybody :)
<jeroen_> hi
<_cosmos_> Got an oldie ati radeon mobility M6. Any way I can spice its performance above 400 fps? Ubuntu 5.4 installed, x.org radeon driver, dri seems enabled
<ShaneAu> Anyone?
<ShaneAu> :)
<matara> i installed ati drivers
<matara> for 9600
<matara> glrx drivers
<matara> you can find them as pakkages in add remove software
<matara> just make sure you copy your org xorg.conf
<_cosmos_> fglrx does not support m6 iirc :/
<matara> oeps didn't know that
<sid> Has anyone an idea why xmms isn#t working on my system properly. Codecs have been installed, but when I try to open a mp3, it hangs and has to be killed.
<menda> hi i got a doubt
<matara> did you check the the i/o settings
<sid> where?
<matara> in options
<sid> OSS driver 1.2.10
<matara> maybe try just for the sake of it the esound ones
<sid> oh thanks, it works!#
<sid> Sometimes its so easy...
<matara> ok than i don't know why yet but the oss and alsa are still buggy
<sid> I think so, too
<topyli> if you run esd, you have to use it in your applications, that's all
<lorenzo> anyone italian?
<sid> Thank you very much.
<kkathman> is there a way to start applications in a particular desktop once you sign into Gnome or Kubuntu/KDE ?
<topyli> because esd blocks the sound device while running, so oss and alsa output fails
<topyli> kkathman: not in gnome
<kkathman> KDE?
<topyli> kkathman: haven't seen it in years :)
<_cam> of course tehere is
<_cam> kkathman: check gnome-session-properties
<kkathman> ok thanks
<topyli> _cam: "on a particular desktop"
<_cam> topyli: gnome-session saves which workspace an applications is running
<_cam> and of course application is compatible
<topyli> _cam: really? since 2.10 or what?
<_cam> i had that in 2.8
<_cam> don't remember before 2.8
<de_DustyCiti> Hi~ I started an Xnest server as Xnest :1, but "DISPLAY=:1" won't let xterm connect to my Xnest server. What's being wrong?
<topyli> _cam: i had that in 1.4 but lost it in 2.0. maybe they added it back later
<user1> I read some where that xdmcp is not for wan
<user1> there is protocol that is for wan ?
<topyli> _cam: thanks for the tip, i've missed this
<user1> or i need to use vnc?
<_cam> topyli: no problem
<Rudi> user1: VNC is good.
<user1> but xdmcp can work trow wan?
<topyli> user1: i think it does, but it's insecure
<Chameleon22> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<Chameleon22> what pkg do i need?
<_cam> gcc
<topyli> gcc :)
<user1> I am in vpn tunnel
<topyli> Chameleon22: install build-essential so you get most of what you need
<Chameleon22> topyli: thanks
<_cosmos_> ls
<de_DustyCiti> Hi~ I started an Xnest server as Xnest :1, but "DISPLAY=:1" won't let xterm connect to my Xnest server. What's being wrong?
<trygvebw> de_DustyCiti, you have to start it in non-secure mode
<lorenzo> ciao
<trygvebw> don't remember how, though
<lorenzo> qualcuno pu aiutarmi?
<lorenzo> hello
<lorenzo> can anyone help me?
<lorenzo> i'm using ubuntu 4.10
<trygvebw> lorenzo, what is your problem?
<lorenzo> but i cannot listening any multimedia files..
<lorenzo> i would set up the sound
<lorenzo> probably is off..
<antoi> hello!
<trygvebw> lorenzo, you have to install codecs :)
<topyli> lorenzo: does it look like your players are playing the files?
<topyli> lorenzo: i mean, is it a codec problem or a sound problem?
<lorenzo> sound
<jkd> anyone can help me > http://pastebin.com/281649
<antoi> is there a way to install ubuntu from the livecd?
<matara> lorenzo, did you check mixer settings first?
<lorenzo> no..
<topyli> antoi: no
<lorenzo> i'm a newbie..
<gm78> jkd : the ubuntu team messed up that package....im not sure when it is going to be fixed
<trygvebw> lorenzo, have you installed the codecs?
<dantheman> what program do i use to extract .rar files?
<jkd> gm78, thanks
<topyli> dantheman: unrar
<trygvebw> dantheman, unrar or rar
<jkd> gm78, so  I should go to gnome ?
<lorenzo> no try...i've only installed the distro..
<gm78> dantheman : file-roller
<gm78> jkd : is kde still working for you right now?
<antoi> topyli: thanks! do you happen to know of a way to 'FIXMBR' from linux?
<matara> ok well there is a a little app mixer or some kind see if your volume is up first
<gm78> jdk : if not then use Gnome until the package is fixed
<trygvebw> lorenzo, ok :)
<topyli> antoi: do you want a linux or a windows mbr?
<jkd> gm78, no , all the menu are gone, so seems like i have to add everything to the panel on the bottom i mean
<gm78> jkd : i'd say just leave it alone and use gnome until they fix the package
<jkd> gm78, ty
<antoi> topyli: windows
<jkd> brb
<gm78> no prob
<topyli> antoi: no, you need a windows boot disk or install disk
<matara> does anyone have problems mounting ntfs drives in ubunto??
<trygvebw> no
<matara> can get it to work
<trygvebw> have you checked if they are in "my computer"?
<matara> not standard so i edited the fstab
<antoi> topyli: i was afraid that would be the case : ) i found a little utility that would do it, but only for fat32
<matara> also added ntfs pakkages
<matara> well they do show up in my computer now
<trygvebw> matara, theb
<trygvebw> *then
<matara> but it just can't mount 5the file system
<topyli> antoi: there's a system rescue cd that can fix almost any system: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<trygvebw> matara, are you sure? what happens when you doubleclick on it in my computer?
<matara> unknow file sytem type\
<trygvebw> hm
<matara> but i have the ntfs installed
<topyli> antoi: sorry, that's a linux disc. this is what i mean: http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/
<jedipottsy> is there a quick command to switch virtual desktops?
<jedipottsy> like kde its ctrl+tab
<Neill>  ctrl-alt left,right
<jedipottsy> can i change it?
<jedipottsy> to ctrl+alt+tab
<antoi> topyli: that's pretty sweet! but i was trying to do it without burning another cd, i already got a winxp image from msdn academic
<antoi> topyli: thanks though, that looks pretty darn useful
<topyli> antoi: oh ok. i guess the xp disc is best if you have one. but yes, those boot cd's are pretty cool :)
<kent> Is it ok to format the card in my digital camera with mkfs.vfat? I know it uses vfat, and I cant seem to find a way to format the card with the camera. It seems the camera is starting to behave strangly.  I can take a photo with it, but I connect the camera to the computer, none of the photos turn up on the drive :(
<joente> quit
<antoi> topyli: good thing i had this ubuntu cd handy. i hadn't played with it much. but now i realized that it works perfectly. even wi-fi works!
<topyli> antoi: then you know linux works on your box. you might as well get the ubuntu install cd now :)
<antoi> topyli: i had debian before, it took a while before everything was set up. i can't understand how wifi works without ndiswrapper though
<topyli> antoi: the live cd has some extra magic. you'll have to fiddle with ndiswrapper with real ubuntu too
<antoi> topyli: aaaw : )
<Tybor> I've a debian box that I would like to upgrade to hoary... is it possible to do it by putting only ubuntu entries in /etc/apt/source ?
<Tybor> (oh, then launching apt-get dist-upgradee of course)
<mchasard> what will be the futur of ubuntu  ?
<Chameleon22> how can i find a package that provides a particular lib... i dont recall the command :(
<nevyn> what's the lib?
<jordanau> i want to format my hard drive and do so it so that for the most part, data can't be recovered, how do i do this? Can i do it from the linux rescue CD?
<tritium> Chameleon22, you can find a lot of things with apt-cache search <searchterm>
<Chameleon22> search is the option i was looking for :)
<Chameleon22> tritium: i bit you to it hehehe thanks
<nevyn> jordanau: load the live cd and use either wipe if it's availible.. or dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<Chameleon22> nevyn: libgd.so.1... nagios needs it for statusmap.cgi
<nevyn> Chameleon22: apt-cache search libgd
<yonil> is there a software for editing sound ? (reverse, fast speed, echo etc.)
<Chameleon22> nevyn: do you know if there are any other mirrors to universe since default one is rather slow
<tritium> yonil, audacity
<kent> Tybor, No, you need the complete ubuntu sources.list (You cant just exchange debian for ubuntu in those lines.)  I bet there is a sources.list on the ubuntu wiki or something. I remember they have a document about upgrading from debian to ubuntu.
<tritium> Tybor, kent: There is an example sources.list on ubuntuguide.org
<matara> anyone a working fstab for mounting ntfs drives?
<factorx> matara: /dev/hdb1       /media/multimedia       ntfs            ro,users,auto,uid=1000,g id=1000,umask=000               0       0
<matara> thx
<jedipottsy> can someone name a good download manager - ie pause, stop resume etc
<hac> jedipottsy: Aria
<jedipottsy> apt-get aria?
<Tybor> kent and tritium.... I've found a real ubuntu sources... 10x anyway... then da dist upgrade shall be enough, isn't it?
<moreno> jedipottsy : apt-get install aria
<jedipottsy> yeah, got it
<jedipottsy> thnx
<gorby> Guys i have a v weird cups problem, i have a hp deskjet 3845 it was working fine for 3 months and now everything still works fine but nothing comes out on the paper!
<tritium> Tybor, you might search the wiki for upgrading from debian.  I've seen a page there before that disusses it.
<jedipottsy> whats the thing to refresh menus? killall gnome-menu ?
<moreno> Can I extract ".ace"  on ubuntu?
<holycow> gorby, buy a new ink cartridge
<holycow> -_-
<Tybor> tritium: 10x
<gorby> :), yeah i woulda said that apart from it works fine in winblows
<jedipottsy> killall gnome-panel?
<CarlK> gorby - wet a paper towl
<tritium> Tybor, what does that mean?
<CarlK> gorby - and set the ink cart head on it for 20 min
<CarlK> make sure ink starts bleeding into it
<CarlK> you may have to rub a bit
<gorby> Carl, appreciated but without it works on other pc's!
<CarlK> oh... nm that.
<jedipottsy> moreno, ok, where does aria get installed to? its not on the internet list
<gorby> no cups errors in var/log/cups
<user1> hi all
<user1> can I Load vnc in the first screen gnome manager?
<gorby> this is my grannys box, it hadnot been upgraded since December
<moreno> Run application: aria | or open a terminal and write aria
<jedipottsy> thnx
<gorby> i though it might be that, but after updateing every modeule etc problem is still same
<Tybor> tritium: 10x = Thanks
<gorby> Is there any other place i could look for errors?
<antoi> does livecd lack the codecs to play mp3s, mpegs etc. ?
<webmind> 10x = 10 times
<tritium> Tybor, oh, okay ;)
<antoi> or is something wrong with playing stuff from ntfs
<gorby> antoni: i havenet used it but its probably an engine problem...
<larsrohdin> if i want a program to start at startup, a put it in the .xsession file right? Im on fluxbox... and if it doesn't work what then?
<gorby> something wrong with Arts Gstreamer something like that
<antoi> gorby: synaptic says the gstreamer codecs are installed, but i keep getting 'no suitable codec' errors
<larsrohdin> the .xsession-errors gave me the error Failed to load groupfile: BScreen::BScreen: managing screen 0 using visual 0x23, depth 24
<jedipottsy> how come stones runs a little....slow?
<clausme> hello
<tritium> antoi, no, the LiveCD should not have an mp3 decoder.  See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats for some of the reasons why.
<clausme> how do i run gcc compiler
<clausme> make comand isn't working
<tritium> clausme, install build-essential
<clausme> i have instaled ubuntu linux
<clausme> taht command isn-t working
<tritium> clausme, which command?  You need to install build-essential
<clausme> from where
<clausme> and how
<tritium> clausme, you can use synaptic, or aptitude, or apt-get (e.g. sudo aptitude install build-essential)
<tritium> Just make sure you "sudo aptitude update" first, clausme
<clausme> when y gave de synaptic command a window apeard what do i chose from there ?
<tritium> build-essential
<PuGz> giftui doesnt work in ubuntu even after using gconftool to fix the recognised bug on their site!: "** (giftui:11995): CRITICAL **: str_to_color: assertion `str != NULL' failed"
<anraid> hey, is anybody here?
<jeroen_> uh, yeah
<ayvmaat> yeah
<pussfeller> hey, what is NAS support mean when I am compiling something
<trygvebw> anraid, yes
<pussfeller> a gnome app
<ayvmaat> .
<anraid> hi folks! I am 1st time on Linux, checking out the stuff.
<pussfeller> im thinking NAS is some sort of language locale thingee
<evarlast> pussfeller: NAS is Network Audio System - you probably don't need it.
<ayvmaat> -
<trygvebw> anraid, good :)
<evarlast> pussfeller: it is an old audio protocol for sending sound to network X terminals
<pussfeller> evarlast, im compiling phonegaim fro the linspire sources
<trygvebw> anraid, you like it?
<tut> I just installed Hoary (x86). Does GRUB support booting on LVM2? Or must I continue using LILO, or a non-LVM /boot for GRUB?
<anraid> well, looks interesting, definitely will install on my second PC
<trygvebw> afaik, GRUB supports booting on LVM
<trygvebw> anraid, ah :)
<trygvebw> tut, Fedora is installing LVM as default, and they're using GRUB
<tut> trygvebw: Really? Google doesn't provide a clear answer about this.
<trygvebw> tut, well, if Fedora does it it must be possible :)
<anraid> how long have you been using it?
<evarlast> ~10 years here.
<tut> trygvebw: I guess I'll try then. Partman refused to let me use GRUB with all partitions on LVM during installation, so I assumed GRUB still didn't support LVM properly.
<anraid> evarlast, wow, looks like older than yahoo
<trygvebw> tut, ok :)
<tut> trygvebw: If Fedora does it, it must suck (kind of) =)
<anraid> ok people, thaks for the company, have a good day!
<nmoutana> prout
<trygvebw> tut, :P
<socheat> i just did a fresh install of 5.04 on a raid5 setup.  now, when i try to run lilo, i get this error:  Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<socheat>     Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/hde2'
<socheat> Fatal: is_primary:  Not a valid device  0xFD03
<socheat>   Can anyone help?
<g14> Yeah! I finally figured out how to get redhat bluecurve icons on ubuntu... 5 minutes before I found the forum post on how to do it
<tekkah> boo to RH bluecurve
<g14> Clearlooks is the best window theme, but bluecurve is the best linux icon theme
<g14> Unless you like crystal and everything to be shiny
<Nalioth> g14 isnt that how it always works?
<g14> yes :)
<Nalioth> g14 what r bluecurve icons?
<g14> Nalioth, Just a second and I'll take a screenshot for you, ok
<Nalioth> g14 hint hint forum/link
<clausme> i have only one hard dish and when i gave the sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222 it returned mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<clausme> clausme the linux is instaled on the same drive
<clausme> i have only one hard dish and when i gave the sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222 it returned mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<clausme> clausme the linux is instaled on the same drive
<g14> Nalioth, http://www.digitalprognosis.com/pics/Screenshot.png
<mac_bobby> hallo an alle
<g0r8y> i know it sounds silly, but the carts are fine there are no cups erros it has just stoped putting the ink there!
<mac_bobby> mal eine frage. wenn ich in meinem home-VZ eine Source kompiliere, ist das VZ dort dann automatisch das VZ, aus dem das Programm startet und arbeitet?
<mac_bobby> sry, wring chan
<mac_bobby> wrong
<matara> youre sure it is installed on hda1 not on hda2 for example
<mypapit> hmm i like ubuntu to include nmap..
<g14> mac_bobby, #ubuntu-de
<g14> mypapit, thats the very first thing I grab after I install a clean ubuntu install
<chrissturm> is there already a patched firefox for hoary?
<Funraiser> what's nmpa?
<Funraiser> nmap
<trygvebw> chrissturm, the version in Hoary is patched.
<Nalioth> Funraiser, its a network detection program
<g14> A portscanner
<mypapit> Funraiser: nmap - is a free open source utility for network exploration or security auditing.
<Nalioth> g14 so may i use your hard earned knowledge? where to get those wondrous icons?
<g14> Nalioth, Download this http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/development/i386/Fedora/RPMS/redhat-artwork-0.122-6.i386.rpm
<g14> Nalioth, convert the rpm to deb with alien. And then install the deb with dpkg -i
<g14> Nalioth, I am going to take the icons only and convert them into a deb. Then I'm going to try to get those icons included in ubuntu
<g14> Nalioth, Clearlooks is the best window theme (Based on bluecurve) but bluecurve still has the best icons
<Nalioth> g14 i see a problem....
<g14> Nalioth, Whats that?
<Nalioth> i'm not i386
<g14> PPC?
<Nalioth> yessir
<dataw0lf|w> what's wrong with X.org and refresh rates with Ubuntu?
<Nalioth> i don't have any x86 boxen
<g14> Nalioth, http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/development/
<Funraiser> nmpa installed!
<Funraiser> nmap
<g14> Nalioth, Choose your arch and download the redhat-artwork rpm. FF find is magical
<snugglebunny> dataw0lf, xorg.conf doesn't have Horiz and Vert set by default. You need to add them yourself
<g14> Funraiser, do sudo nmap -sV -O localhost to see what is on your computer
<johnnybezak> hey guys, non-ubuntu specific q. im looking into getting a couple of years old 12" laptop (no cd or floppy builtin) any of you guys got a recommendation?
<dataw0lf|w> snugglebunny: Yeah, no kidding.
<dataw0lf|w> snugglebunny: and anytime I add them, whether the specs provided by the monitor, or just higher ones, it breaks.
<MetallicB> Yooooooooooooo anny pirate can help me to screw up my ATI drivers?
<pshend> hi all. is there anybody here who knows their way around zope?
<g14> pshend, try #zope
<pshend> g14, is it on this server/
<pshend> ?
<snugglebunny> dataw0lf, that's odd
<g14> pshend, yes
<pshend> g14, thanks
<Nalioth> g14 i use the old kludgy "galeon find"
<g14> Nalioth, The best way to fix that is dpkg -e galeon && apt-get install firefox :)
<Nalioth> g14 i have firefox
<qu0te> where do I get codecs for video playback?
<dna`> hi
<Nalioth> g14 it sucks more CPU then it should (just like on my OSX)
<dna`> su - doesn't work on ubuntu?
<elcu> qu0te: w32codecs
<g14> dna: sudo -s
<qu0te> thanks
<tritium> dna`, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dna`> thanks :), any idea where grub.conf is located?
<tritium> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<g14> Nalioth, Yeah the mozilla guys need to do more profiling before they do releases
<pshend> i've got an apt related prob too :S - this is the error from apt-get -f install http://pastebin.ca/11309
<dna`> tritium,  heh thanks, strange location :P
<tritium> dna`, are you coming from a non-debian distro?
<mypapit> anyhow, salute to ubuntu team for making a friendly distro for begineers
<qu0te> where do I get the codecs from?
<elcu> qu0te: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<tritium> qu0te, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dna`> tritium, i used debian 3 years ago, I was using gentoo, slackware, fedora before i came here ;)
<tritium> dna`, okay.  It's the same location that debian uses.
<dna`> okay thanks tritium
<tritium> sure
<mypapit> dna`: thought fedora and gentoo grub configuration files on the same location as ubuntu
<bretzel> speaking of codecs: I am really tired of totem... it can't play mpg, avi etc... needs its special codecs I guess... but it is spread all over about mime-type/default player in gnome! I use xine/gxine and no probs since....
<dataw0lf|w> god, this refresh is killing my eyes.
<evarlast> bretzel: on 5.04?
<qu0te> thanks
<tritium> bretzel, you're probably using totem-gstreamer.  perhaps try totem-xine
<chrissturm> bretzel: install gstreamer-ffmpeg
<f> or remove totem and use gxine & mplayer only >D
<dna`> mypapit, no, they are in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<bretzel> everlast, tritium: yes of course, but I don't know why I prefer xine which I get used with for months now :-)
<chrissturm> gstreamer-0.8-ffmpeg
<rj_> Could not start Tomcat 5.0 servlet engine because no Java Development Kit
<chrissturm> bretzel: then totem plays them all
<bretzel> btw: That is funny ( not so far tho) : Can't hdparm my DVD player...
<rj_> Could not start Tomcat 5.0 servlet engine because no Java Development Kit
<tritium> rj_, please don't repeat like that so frequently
<rj_> anyone know the ubuntu package gnome for jdk?
<rj_> tritium: didnt mean to sorry :(
<tritium> rj_, Method 3 (java-package): http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<mypapit> rj_: hmm.. java development kit arent available free (as in freedom), so i guess you have to grab it manually from java.sun.com
<bretzel> rj_: A ubuntu pkg is about to be done I read yesterday :-)
<rj_> mypapit: ah - thanks.
<tritium> yes, grab the installer (not the rpm) from sun, and use java-package to build your own .deb
<rj_> bretzel: really?
<difeta> whenever i try to start alsa I'm told.. Warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_state:1267: No soundcards found...'.  any ideas?
<bretzel> tritium, chrissturm,: That will not break my actuall xine installation ?
<tritium> bretzel, how's that?  Sun has not changed their licensing.
<bretzel> shhht! -- I guess it will not be standard but restricted I guess
<tritium> bretzel, what source did you read this on?
* dcraven curses the gtkmozembed widget.
* rj_ wonders when someone is going to write a guide on tomcat
<f> how long will it be before breezy is stable enough to use?
* jeroen_ wonders why rj_ doesn't write it
* dcraven thinks that's a good job for rj_ 
<dcraven> lol
<jeroen_> f: 5 months ;)
* rj_ thinks your all-right
<f> >P
<rj_> :(
<rj_> ok - i'll do it.
<f> not THAT stable :D
<dcraven> rj_: That'll make a nice wiki page.. Then we can ALL write it. :)
<dataw0lf|w> does anybody here know what they're talking about? Honestly.
<dcraven> dataw0lf|w: I don't.
<ayvmaat_> l
<rj_> dataw0lf: nope
<dataw0lf|w> I didn't think so.
<dcraven> Duh?
<bretzel> tritrum: unfortunately, I don't remeber the guy... He was telling that they are trying to build that for ubuntu
<mypapit> rj_: i use tomcat most of the time...
<tritium> dataw0lf, ?
<dataw0lf|w> This x.org problem is really killing my eyes.
<nevyn> dataw0lf|w: this is the internet of course nobody knows what they're talking about.
<dcraven> haha
<dna`> what's tomcat?
<ayvmaat_> l
* dcraven bumps into another wall.
<rj_> the devel (tm)
<tritium> bretzel, I think he was pulling your leg.  It won't be in any official repositories.
<rj_> er devil^
<Tomcat_> dna`: A Java application server
<dna`> ah
<dna`> :P
<dataw0lf|w> tritium: just a problem with the noobness of the Ubuntu community.  I love you guys, but getting any sort of 'advanced' help is impossible.
<Funraiser> on startup if have the choice between 5 Ubuntus (2 wartys + safemode) + 1 hoary and safe mode + windows XP and the memtest. Can i just erase the everything in the menu.Lst of /boot/grub and just leave hoary + safemode, XP and memtest?
<jeroen_> bretzel, maybe in backports?
<tritium> dataw0lf, that's not true.  There are many of us here to help you.
<elcu> Funraiser: yes, but why not just comment them out
<tritium> Many old debian users, and long-time linux users.
<bretzel> tritium: I prefer to beleive you, he was telling that jdk and jre installation with scripts to setup ENV such CLASSPATH etc... to be autosetup
<dcraven> dataw0lf|w: You should flex your knowledge and help too!
<dataw0lf|w> tritium: Ok, I change the vert and horizon refresh/sync rates is x.org, and it breaks.
<Funraiser> elcu, how?
<dataw0lf|w> dcraven: I do help.  All day, on the ubuntu forums, as a moderator.
<dcraven> dataw0lf|w: Nice job :)
<tritium> bretzel, ah, well he might have been referring to java-package
<elcu> Funraiser: IIRC, use '#' characters
<elcu> Funraiser: and then bring the default one you want to boot to up to the top (assuming default is set to 0)
<evarlast>  dataw0lf|w does your monitor actually support those rates?
<tritium> dataw0lf, have you checked for the cause in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<cappe> there seems to be problems with the backports-server 500 Internal Server Error it sais when I am trying to update my system...
<elcu> Funraiser: this is all done in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mypapit> nah.. personally i think sun's java is going down.... they are making incompatible changes on every minor release all the time
<bretzel> tritium: And what java-package contains ? ( the free java stuff I guess )
<jeroen_> cappe, confirmed
<dna`> where can i find a list of repositories?
<dataw0lf|w> evarlast: yes.
<tritium> bretzel, it takes Sun's installer, and builds a .deb from it
<tritium> bretzel, "apt-cache show java-package" to see the details ;)
<Funraiser> elcu, ok, but what's IIRC?
<rj_> tritium: java-package dosnt exist in hoary?
<dataw0lf|w> evarlast: my monitor: http://www.monitorgalaxy.com/catalog/2867.cfm
<tritium> rj_, it does, it multiverse
<elcu> Funraiser: IIRC = if i recall correctly :-)
<Funraiser> oh
<Funraiser> :-)
<bretzel> tritium: and isn;t the final result is install the sun java anyway ? - I don;t understand ...
<dataw0lf|w> Yet anything higher than H: 48 and V: 60 and I get incredible screen shake.
<mypapit> java-package only helps to convert sun's Java SDK installer to *.deb package, it doesnot containt the Java SDK by itself
<elcu> dna`: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<dataw0lf|w> if I set it to the monitor specs, x won't even start.
<johnnybezak> Funraiser: download bsdgames there is a prog. called wtf
<tritium> mypapit, that's right
<cappe> when will the backports-server(s) be working again do you think?
<dna`> I thank thee elcu
<rj_> tritium: thanks :)
<johnnybezak> itll tell you what all these stupid acronyms stand for :)
<evarlast> dataw0lf|w: what res do you run?
<elcu> johnnybezak: i need that myself sometimes (hangs around with weird people who use &c for etc.)
<johnnybezak> elcu: not a bad one :)
<tritium> bretzel, you can use java-package with other runtime environments and development kits.  Please "apt-cache show java-package" for more details.
<Funraiser> called what the fuck?
<rj_> If i force a package to install via dpkg --ignore-depends=package -i packge.deb, whenever i run apt-get it will want to remove the package i forced to install, how can i fix this?
<evarlast> dataw0lf|w: try:  HorizSync 28-95 & VertRefresh 43-180
<dataw0lf|w> evarlast: right now? 1280 x 768, but my monitor supports much higher.
<tritium> cappe, they're not official repositories, so we don't follow what happens to them
<dataw0lf|w> evarlast: I've tried just about every combination, but I'll try that.
<bretzel> tritium: I just did the apt-cache: it seems cool.
<johnnybezak> Funraiser: do a sudo apt-get install bsdgames
<cappe> tritium, ok i see.
<johnnybezak> itll install it for you
<dataw0lf|w> it's pretty annoying when these same monitors are used for photogrammetry and ortho rectification on Tru64 machines running CDE and they work fine, and Ubuntu can't do it.
<elcu> johnnybezak: how big?
<johnnybezak> your acronym problem days are over
<bretzel> .. especially for java 1.5 :-)
<dataw0lf|w> bbiam
<johnnybezak> elcu: Size: 1047724
<johnnybezak> what ever that means haha
<Funraiser> lol
<johnnybezak> hold on
<elcu> johnnybezak: hehe, ~1mb
<johnnybezak> yeah hehe
<bretzel> I searching for Riddell, I heard that he as managed to use Subversion with Kdevelop ...
<johnnybezak> theres some funny stuff in there its old school to the max
<tritium> johnnybezak, you might like the -h switch with ls, df, dh, and others...
<johnnybezak> @tritium: yeah i got that from apt-cache show
<tritium> johnnybezak, ok :)
<johnnybezak> @tritium: not sure if that has a -h switch
<jamesio> hello everyone
<johnnybezak> *switches terminal tabs to check*
<jiyuu0> not sure whether just now this message showed up or not... bad line here... anyway
<jiyuu0> fresh from oven
<jiyuu0> just uploaded the latest offline Add-On CD
<jiyuu0> http://ubuntuguide.org/add-on-cd
<jiyuu0> snapshots: 8th May 2005
<johnnybezak> hey there
<johnnybezak> hehe nope
<tritium> johnnybezak, it does, but for help
<johnnybezak> -h is help
<johnnybezak> haha
<dataw0lf|w> surprise surprise.  Didn't work.  The screen horizontal shake was unbearable.
<johnnybezak> x problems are the worst
<johnnybezak> after network problems
<dataw0lf|w> network problems are easy.
<dataw0lf|w> They're.... duh duh duh... logical.
<dataw0lf|w> and usually X is easy too.
<johnnybezak> haha sometimes they are
<dataw0lf|w> but, you know, to fix something, it has to work like it's supposed to.
<johnnybezak> i remember trying to get dsl work on gentoo one day *holy sh1t*
<Funraiser> wtf is nice
<johnnybezak> Funraiser: haha its good hey
<Funraiser> love it
<dataw0lf|w> since I've tried everything logical, I guess I'll just try a bunch of illogical crap.
<dna`> isn't there a guide to install ATI drivers?:(
<dataw0lf|w> Like, installing xfce4.
<rj_> 
<johnnybezak> a bit of love from bsd
<Funraiser> wtf is wtf?
<rj_> what the fuck
<rj_> ^
<dna`> haha
<Funraiser> try that in wtf
<elcu> dna`: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryHowTo IIRC
<guupsta> :D
<Funraiser> actually the answer is  {what,where,who,why} the fuck
<evarlast> dataw0lf|w: what kind of card and which xorg driver?
<elcu> Funraiser: does it have "QOOC"?
<Funraiser> it says Gee...  I don't know what QOOC means...
* elcu smiles
<elcu> someone used that on me once
<elcu> i responded with a wtf
<elcu> :-)
<Funraiser> not sure i should ask u what that means :-/
<warty> hallo
<elcu> i'll see if someone can guess it
<warty> ey
<jamesio> you guys got any suggestions on the best way to use 6 hard drives without resorting to raid?  I'd prefer to possibly use 3 and set up a script to rsync them to the other 3
<warty> linux is cool
<evarlast> jamesio: rsync-backup - see google.
<jamesio> the rsync issue isn't really what I'm asking about
<jamesio> I was just curious if anyone has used multiple drives in a machine without using raid, and if so, how'd you utilize them?
<usynic> jamesio: why the hate of raid?
<elcu> Funraiser: guess no one knows... QOOC = quote out of context
<Funraiser> not bad
<bretzel> thanx tritium, have a good day all :-)
<tritium> bretzel, you too :)
<elcu> bretzel: night
<Funraiser> elcu, even googlism doesn't know that...
<jamesio> usynic, I'm not a linux person and I'd like to start out simple.  if the system were to crash, I'd have a much easier time recovering from a single hd failure than a raid dying.
<jamesio> the system is a celeron 2.4, 1 gig, 80 gig boot, 6x160 internal drives, 7x300g external usb2 drives...
<usynic> jamesio: hrmm, perhaps you're missing the point of raid
<veruus> JBOD
<veruus> :)
<jamesio> I understand the point of raid.  But, I don't have experience with raid in a linux environment
<evarlast> jamesio: if you use RAID5 then there wouldn't be any recovery necessary - just replace the bad drive, and run a "new drive" command
<dna`> elcu, nope, nothing found there :/
<usynic> I believe hoary even has software raid setup support in the installer
<veruus> jamesio: LVM is what you would use if you want the OS to control everthing
<elcu> dna`: apologies, correct link: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<veruus> are the disks going to be attached w/ USB?
<usynic> jamesio: but, if you really don't want to use raid, rsync would work fine.
<jamesio> the external ones are usb2
<jamesio> or they could be firewire
<dna`> thanks :D
<veruus> sounds messy
<jamesio> hehe
<veruus> it could be more trouble than you want to deal with
<veruus> especially if the disks detach at any point and they get new mounting assignments
<jamesio> in windows, I had all the drives as individuals and shared out a few of them for various things: music, pics, etc
<evarlast> jamesio: otherwise just install to boot drive like you said, and mount each drive.  you oculd even mount them to /<letter> to be like windows... /d /e /f /g /h /i /j /k /l /m
<veruus> I think you can use udev to identify them though
<veruus> or is it hotplug...
<Funraiser> samba is installed by default on hoary?
<evarlast> jamesio: each about 5% full eh?
<jamesio> and those were copied via robocopy to the other drives for safe keeping
<jamesio> hahahaha
<jamesio> yeah, it was something like 40% full
<usynic> Funraiser: I think the client part is... not the server
<jamesio> and that's not mentioning that my main system has 3x400 gig in it
<evarlast> jamesio: so mail me some drives?  I only have 60G
<jamesio> my wife and I shoot a lot of video of the kids, dogs, family... and I keep it all online
<jamesio> evarlast, that's funny.  I just mailed a friend 3 100 gig drives because I wasn't using them anymore
<jamesio> he was complaining that he only had 80 gigs
<jamesio> he doesn't know I sent them
<jamesio> I'm trying my best to move my life over to linux and ubuntu is the first distro that I've felt was "close to windows without being windows"
<admx> Where can I download the latest version on gaim for ubuntu? Using version 1.1.4, however the latest  is 1.2.1
<BoD_SWAT> Hi all
<jamesio> howdy
<jeroen_> admx: You'll need backports
<jeroen_> howdy
<jamesio> isn't backports down right now?
<jeroen_> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Kamping_in_doze> lol. please dont use breezy yet
<jeroen_> yes, it's down right now
<admx> backports? I have heard of them, what are they, where can I locate?
<Funraiser> i just mounted my windows partition, can i just copy a file from my home/me in a windows folder from here?
<admx> thz
<dataw0lf|w> backports will be back up momentarily.
<elcu> admx: http://ubuntuguide.org/#backportsrepositories  you could alternatively install from source if you're comfortable with that.
<BoD_SWAT> When I start Gnome it auto-starts evolution (I dont want that, I even havent configured evolution yet). 1. How can I change the programs that are started @ Gnome start up? (2. and how can I change the access rights to them?)
<hypa7ia> Funraiser: in all likelyhood, yes
<Funraiser> really?
<BoD_SWAT> Funraiser, yes
<admx> thanks again
<Funraiser> f#*$ awesome
<hypa7ia> BoD_SWAT: you probably have your session saved
<Kamping_in_doze> funraiser. only if its fat32
<BoD_SWAT> Funraiser, which filesystem?
<Funraiser> NTFS
<hypa7ia> should still be able to /read/ it
<apokryphos> are the breezy repos usable?
<hypa7ia> just not write it
<Kamping_in_doze> funraiser. you can read it, but write with EXTREME DANGER
<BoD_SWAT> Funraiser, NTFS is read-only. Write = experimental
<Funraiser> :-/
<Funraiser> k
<BoD_SWAT> Funraiser, better alternative: Boot Windows and read the linux-partition
<Kamping_in_doze> i have that problem.
<Kamping_in_doze> i have to change 300GB of ntfs to ext3
<BoD_SWAT> impossible if you want to keep data
<nevyn> hrm...
<BoD_SWAT> then you need to save 300GB somewhere else
<jamesio> kamping, hope you have another 300 gig drive available
<BoD_SWAT> and then format the entire HD
<nevyn> impossible if you want to keep metadata certainly.
<BoD_SWAT> hypa7ia, how can I un-save it? :P
<elcu> BoD_SWAT: close evolution, then log out and check "save current setup".  log back in and it should be gone.  IIRC, there's a menu entry where you can edit stuff.  i've forgotten it though.
<Kamping_in_doze> make partition, move data, delete ntfs, make new ext3 part, copy data :(
<Kamping_in_doze> hence being in doze
<hypa7ia> BoD_SWAT: it's somewhere in the logout menu, iirc
<jamesio> kamping, I'm doing the same thing... but I'm moving about 1.5t
<hypa7ia> i alas don't have an ubu box to figure it out on :-/
<Kamping_in_doze> :/ ouch jamesio
<Kamping_in_doze> and no, i dont have a 300GB hdd :I
<BoD_SWAT> hypa7ia, I know that (thats for saving), but how can I delete the session?
<elcu> BoD_SWAT: system -> prefs -> sessions
<jamesio> yeah, it's not fun, but I hope once I get it all done and set up samba, my server will run for more than a week without crashing
<elcu> -> startup progs
<hypa7ia> BoD_SWAT: if you turn off saving it should fix it
<Kamping_in_doze> my problem is i no loger use doze, so ntfs is a pain in the A
<jamesio> kamping, I have an idea for you... but I hope you have a lot of time and partition magic
<BoD_SWAT> I only saved it like... one time only
<Kamping_in_doze> its what im using.
<Kamping_in_doze> ITS HORRIBLE
<BoD_SWAT> hypa7ia, but Ill try it :D
<Kamping_in_doze> partition magic rocks, but for what im using it for, bleh
<hypa7ia> BoD_SWAT: cool
<BoD_SWAT> Kamping_in_doze, then you have a big problem
<BoD_SWAT> Im off (reboot)
<mindmedic> Kamping_in_doze, careful, partition magic doesn't like all filesystems :)
<BoD_SWAT> indeed
<Kamping_in_doze> it takes anything up to 10 hour to move 50mb
<mindmedic> ruined my mbr twice
<jamesio> kamping, you could "see saw" the data
<Kamping_in_doze> mindmedic. i cant access any of my existing ext3, only what i create with it, because i have *one* error on them
<jamesio> I've done it before.  just resize the main partition down to it's lowest size and then create a new ext3, copy as much data as possible, then resize again
<Kamping_in_doze> so it wont touch them
<jamesio> it just takes forever on a lot of data
<Kamping_in_doze> yes
* jeroen_away is away
<Kamping_in_doze> and its rediculously cpu intencive. damb x86 architecture
<jamesio> that's why my main machine is a dual amd.  I hate having my system freeze for simple tasks
<Funraiser> i tried partition magic on windows to move data from ubuntu but it can't even list my partition table :-/
<tbasten> whats the difference between hoary and breezy\
<Kamping_in_doze> mines a p4, so 1.5 cpus
<tritium> tbasten, hoary is the current stable release.  breezy is in development
<Kamping_in_doze> funraiser. thats a problem. it means you have to remove partitions with doze partioining, then use part magic
<tbasten> tritium, so brezzy is unstable. like debians sid?
<Kamping_in_doze> yes
<tritium> tbasten, yes, especially right now
<Kamping_in_doze> sarge is frozen :):O
<Fator_Dee> so is hell
<tbasten> kool. Well i am updating my system to breeze now :)
<Kamping_in_doze> lol
<tbasten> so how much it stuffs my system up
<tbasten> so = see
<hypa7ia> wasn't sarge frozen in the fall too?
* tbasten at download spead (70kb/s)
* tbasten crys*
<dna`> any idea if there is a driver for mouse: logitech mx 500?
<Funraiser> i want to install linux on my mum's desktop but I can't ask her to switch to gnucash..someone knows if MS money works with crossover?
<tbasten> emulate
<usynic> anyone use mplayer-plugin?
<usynic> Funraiser: I'm sure it does
<Kamping_in_doze> night ppl
<admx> Thanks alot for the info on backports. It was very helpful. Goes to show you learn something new every day. Thanks Again...
<Kamping_in_doze> my PQ sesion done for tonight
<tbasten> admx, what you learn?
* dataw0lf|w gnaws his arm off.
<elcu> Funraiser: look up PQ in wtf for me. :-)
<tbasten> dataw0lf, lol
<usynic> Funraiser: http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/search?name=money&company=&medal=&date_start%5B1%5D=1&date_start%5B2%5D=1&date_start%5B0%5D=2000&date_start%5B3%5D=23&date_start%5B4%5D=59&date_end%5B1%5D=5&date_end%5B2%5D=9&date_end%5B0%5D=2005&date_end%5B3%5D=23&date_end%5B4%5D=59&search=app
<tbasten> dataw0lf|w, lol
<usynic> holy url batman
<admx> About what backports are...
<tbasten> yeah
<chidalgo21> Hola a todos
<admx> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<chidalgo21> alguien que hable espaol ??
<resiak> #ubuntu-es
<dataw0lf|w> I swear, my eyes are about to start bleeding from this refresh rate, hehe.
<kent> should seahorse create its own submenu under Program  in Gnome?  I installed it with synaptic in Hoary and it turned up in "others" (translated from the swedish word "Annat", since I use that language).  It seems strange for it to create its own submenu..
<Funraiser> usynic, too bad
<chidalgo21> thanks redtech
<Funraiser> elcu, Gee...  I don't know what PQ means...
<Funraiser> wtf speaking
<veruus> dataw0lf: wear some sunglasses
* tritium gets the bandages ready for dataw0lf's eyes
<grinthock> hypa7ia:  Can I run VMWare on Ubuntu?
<hypa7ia> damn you grinthock
<hypa7ia> :-p
<tbasten> anyone runny
<tbasten> running breezy*
* grinthock quits (excess flood)
<admx> Yes you can run VMWare
<admx> I do at home
<tbasten> is it any good?
<admx> Make sure you install linux-headers
<metalsand> can someone please say metalsand
<tbasten> metalsand,
<metalsand> ty
<tbasten> np
<tbasten> Bahaha. the topic of this room says not to use breezy :(
<veruus> channel
<veruus> :)
<tbasten> yeah
<metalsand> IS there any themeing stuff in the reposotries?
<tritium> tbasten, I wouldn't advise it quite yet
<tbasten> if i install breezy. can i revert back to hoary
<elcu> are there mirrors for the repositories?
* elcu would prefer to use an au's one if available
<elcu> *aus
<tritium> metalsand, not sure what you mean, but apt-cache search for it
<Amaranth> tbasten: Not easily.
<Amaranth> tbasten: The easiest way to downgrade would be a complete reinstall.
<metalsand> tritium: stuff from art.gnome.com , login managers, splash screens, desktop themes
<thoreauputic> metalsand: sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras
<Amaranth> metalsand: gnome-art is in breezy
<metalsand> art.gnome.ort*
<metalsand> Cool :)
<Amaranth> metalsand: it's a ruby/gtk frontend for browsing, downloading, and installing things from art.gnome.org
<larsrohdin> how i can bind the "special keys" on my keyboard to different functions? im using a logitech ultra x Flat...
<metalsand> Is anyone peticularly familar with Wireless NICs/Prism 2.5 chipset cards and how they function? I've been trying to get mine configured for days
<elcu> larsrohdin: if you're using gnome, there's a keyboard shortcuts entry in the system menu
<veruus> metalsand: integrated wireless?
<elcu> lamont: no guarantee they'll all work though, but IIRC there was a post in ubuntuforums.org about getting k/board keys to work.
<Amaranth> heh, you can make the system lock the screen and not let you do anything with the computer for a set ammount of time
<Amaranth> to force you to take a break
<tbasten> breezy will work though wont it?
<elcu> whoops, my last post was meant for larsrohdin .
<Amaranth> tbasten: sometimes
<tbasten> ?
<tbasten> should i stop downloading of it?
<metalsand> thoreauputic: After I install how do the extras function? Where do I go to change things?
<fsapo> hi.. i m with a problem in kaffeine.. it is running fine but when i close it, it stays running on background and using 100% of my cpu, what could be the problem? sorry for asking here.. but in the #kubuntu channel nobody was awake :(
<tbasten> Amaranth, should i cancle download?
<thoreauputic> metalsand: look at your themes dialogue and you should have several new themes there
<Amaranth> tbasten: Do you know what pinning is?
<tbasten> nah
<Amaranth> tbasten: I'd cancel the download.
<tbasten> done
<metalsand> Amaranth, you have your own theme? :P
<elcu> metalsand: specifically, you'll want to click on "theme details".
<Amaranth> metalsand: I didn't write it and I hate it.
<metalsand> llol
<thoreauputic> metalsand: don't forgat to look at the "details" (windows, icons) as well :)
<tbasten> Amaranth, should i change sources.conf back to hoary there dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> o_O
<Amaranth> tbasten: You were dist-upgrading to breezy?
<tbasten> yeah
<Amaranth> tbasten: Yes, change them back to hoary and update.
<tbasten> k
<pshend> anyone know whats causing these errors from apt-get? : http://pastebin.ca/11309
<tbasten> Amaranth, before i updated libc6 to a different version but now i dont want it on there. I want the old version on there
<JairunCaloth> Why dosn't xchat remember my nick when I start it?
<Amaranth> tbasten: This is why I told you not to use breezy.
<metalsand> Wow
<metalsand> This is REALLY customizable.
<metalsand> What about splash screens/start menus?
<Gog> this is probably an faq, but I can't find an uptodate answer ... what's the recommended firewall for ubuntu/debian? (I'm used to freebsd with ipf/ipfw, openbsd with pf ... but never tried ipchains/iptable/etc)
<tbasten> Amaranth, what i want to know is i want to remove (by force) libc6 and install the old version
<thoreauputic> pshend: looks at a glance like you need to do apt-get build-dep for the package
<elcu> JairunCaloth: did you play around with xchat -> server list?
<Amaranth> tbasten: I don't know.
<pshend> thoreauputic, ta, i'll check that
<thoreauputic> pshend: you are missing dependencies, in other words
<tbasten> How long until breezy will me usable?
<superSizeME> je voudrais all sur Channel  ubutun-fr   MERCI!!
<tbasten> be*
<clausme> xine-ui: Depends: libxine1 (>= 1-rc3a) but it is not going to be installed
<clausme> E: Broken packages
<clausme> how to fix this
<tritium> pshend, look at the manpage for apt-get.  There's a "build-dep" option
<elcu> Gog: http://ubuntuguide.org/#firestarter perhaps? (elcu is not an expert)
<pshend> i've done apt-get build-dep python2.3, and it's downloading a load of deps
<pshend> hopefully that'll fix it
<Amaranth> tbasten: 5 months
<tritium> Have a good day, all.  I'm setting myself away.
<thoreauputic> superSizeME:  /join #ubuntu-fr
* elcu waves
<Gog> eclu: thanks (it's trying to decide which of the hundreds to use :)
<superSizeME> thoreauputic  MERCI
<thoreauputic> superSizeME: pas de quoi :)
<clausme> xine-ui: Depends: libxine1 (>= 1-rc3a) but it is not going to be installed
<clausme> E: Broken packages
<clausme> how to fix this
<tbasten> download totem-xine
<metalsand> is there anyway for toolbars to be compeltely hidden?
<metalsand> So the top isn't sticking out?
<dr_willis> hmm what toolbars?
<metalsand> panels*
<thoreauputic> clausme: do you have universe and multiverse enabled? And have you done an update/reload?
<thoreauputic> metalsand: I think gnome in their wisdom decreed that complete hiding was a Bad Thing (tm) </sarcasm>
<metalsand> I don't get it. -.-
<thoreauputic> metalsand: I've tried without success myself
<metalsand> lol.
<metalsand> thoreauputic: is there any support for splash screens/logins?
<metalsand> Or could I manually do that :x
<thoreauputic> metalsand: you can *almost* hide completely by using the buttond at the ends of the panels
<thoreauputic> metalsand: yes, google for gTweakUI and gsplashfu
<metalsand> they in repostries?
<thoreauputic> I think that's right
<thoreauputic> metalsand: not as far as I know
<metalsand> Bah.
<metalsand> Compiling sucks :P
<littlepaul> i have a question regarding webspace on ubuntuforums. the rootserver of our german forum crashed for 30 minutes
<thoreauputic> metalsand: on art.gnome.org I think
<thoreauputic> or gnome look.org or something
<cappe> gpg: can't get key from keyserver: Connection refused - that's what I get when I run the ubuntusetup.sh .. what can I do about this?
<cappe> more info sais backports.ubuntuforums.org 500 internal server error - still.. =/
<synd> whats the deal with the backports
<synd> ?
<thoreauputic> metalsand: actually apt-cache search finds gtweakui
<Seveas> backports suck, that's the deal :)
<synd> well yes
<cappe> are there any other servers I could use instead of backports maybe?
<metalsand> Is there anyway to get the beif description using apt- commands?
<jiyuu0> cappe, what r u lookin for?
<thoreauputic> metalsand: aha - *and* gsplashfu as well!
<jiyuu0> in backports
<metalsand> <3
<Seveas> metalsand, if you mean brief description: apt-cache show packagename
<metalsand> awesome, Sev
<thoreauputic> metalsand: so you can apt-get both :D
<ChristOff> hello, is there somebody that can help me to make my firewire connection work with dhcp?
<metalsand> Oh, btw, Seveas... I still haven't gotten my card to work ;)
<Seveas> tough little rotten card it is :)
<synd> metalsand: wireless card?
<metalsand> Yes.
<Seveas> synd, don't try it, he's already spent hours on it
<Seveas> ;)
<synd> haha
<metalsand> Hours is an understatement, I've probably spent about 15.
<synd> well what brand/model is it so i dont buy it
<metalsand> If not more.
<metalsand> Senao SL 2511 PLUS Ext. 2
<Seveas> metalsand, i saw in the kernel changelog that the prism drivers are updated in breezy ;)
<synd> 802.11g?
<thoreauputic> metalsand: in order, do first `apt-cache search <keyword> ` then to look at the package description do `apt-cache show <packagename>
<metalsand> Cool, thanks thoreauputic.
<thoreauputic> metalsand: no problem :)
<drfanatic> hello!
<cappe> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646 that is what i am searching for. this script will download some stuff that I would wanna have.. java and so on..
<metalsand> How to I move files around in term?
<Seveas> argh stupid script...
<Seveas> metalsand: mv
<metalsand> right.
<Seveas> mv source dest
<synd> damn, anyone use colloquy on mac?
<synd> i really like this
<ChristOff> this box internet connection comes over firewire from a shared xp connection (this one is using the real ethernet connection to the cable modem)
<thoreauputic> metalsand: have a look at http://www.tuxfiles.org/  << good stuff on commandline basics
<metalsand> Bookmarked
<jiyuu0> cappe, get the Add-ON CD if u have prob with repositories
<jiyuu0> http://ubuntuguide.org/add-on-cd
<metalsand> But, for now I gotta' run to school.
<jiyuu0> should have most of the things u need
<willis> how often do the ubuntu servers build things in the source packages, and transfer them to the binary pool?
<BoD_SWAT> When I boot Ubuntu, it "stops" a long time @ Configuring network interfaces. How can I disable it to let it go faster? I have static IPs so in fact it is already configured.
<willis> beagle is listed in breezy-universe-sources, but it's not yet availible as a binary
<willis> BoD_SWAT, check /etc/network/interfaces
<willis> BoD_SWAT, or just press Ctrl-C when it's configuring
<thoreauputic> BoD_SWAT: sounds like something is wrong in the file willis mentions
<thoreauputic> BoD_SWAT: I have static IPs too, and that doesn't happen here
<elcu> BoD_SWAT: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuringnetwoktooslow
<BoD_SWAT> OK, I will take a look at it. Ubuntu is out-of-the-box. So I prolly need to disable the script and code it new :)
<thoreauputic> BoD_SWAT: man interfaces is worth a look, if you can stand man pages ;-)
<thotypous> hi
<ubuntu> any french ?
<thoreauputic> BoD_SWAT: also take a look at your /etc/hosts file and make sure you have entries for each box on your LAN as necessary
<thoreauputic> Ubuntico: /join #ubuntu-fr
<thoreauputic> oops
<metalsand> thoreauputic: gsplashfu isn't showing up in repos
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: ^^^
<thoreauputic> metalsand: are you on hoary? Do you have all repos enabled?
<metalsand> Yes
<metalsand> , and yes.
<difeta> hey all! I cannot play anything in rhythmbox, but i can play music in xmms.  Upon boot, alsa fails.. any ideas?
<thoreauputic> metalsand: something is wrong then
<metalsand> Just erroed saying tep failure resolving to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> metalsand: unless this is ppc or amd64?
<metalsand> Nope.
<thoreauputic> metalsand: ah - that's a server issue
<metalsand> Looks like the repos crashed
<thoreauputic> metalsand: yes, wait a while
<metalsand> I'll try again when I get home, adios
<Gad1> anyone using an LDAP directory in evo 2.2 successfully?
<thoreauputic> difeta: have you tried running ` sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart `  ?
<rj_> anyone here using tomcat and the libapache2-mod-jk package?
<elcu> are there mirrors for the repositories?
* elcu would prefer to use an aus one if available
<difeta> thoreauputic, yes, and I get the following error:
<thoreauputic> elcu: just prepend au. to the archive url
<difeta> thoreauputic, yes, and I get the following error: arning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_state:1267: No soundcards found...'
<clausme> problem with 5.1 system
<clausme> how do i fix it
<clausme> i can hear 5.1
<thoreauputic> difeta: new install?
<difeta> thoreauputic, yep, everything was fine before i reinstalled
<clausme> hello how do i fix de 5.1 problem
<thoreauputic> difeta: at first glance it looks like your card wasn't recognised
<clausme> i can hear 2.1
<clausme> but no 5.1
<difeta> thoreauputic, oh but it was. But not by alsa.  I can play sound in totem-xine and xmms
<thoreauputic> difeta: ah - try starting esd manually by typing `esd` in aterminal
<BoD_SWAT> clausme, check your settings and drivers?
<difeta> thoreauputic, this is the first of about 10 errors
<difeta> ALSA lib confmisc.c:550:(snd_determine_driver) could not open control for card 0
<elcu> thoreauputic: cheers, thanks
<difeta> thoreauputic, it appears that i have a bunch of oss kernel modules loaded
<cappe> the synaptic package manager has problems with the repositorys guys=/ I can't update my system as I would want to.. are there anyone from ubuntuforums.org around that has got access to the backports-server(s) and could help me out by solving this problem?
<thoreauputic> difeta: sorry, I'm no sound expert I'm afraid
<Sturmkind> hello
<BoD_SWAT> clausme, without a "better" description of your problem nobody can help you
<thoreauputic> cappe: I think there are some temporary issues on the servers, judging by the complaints in the last few minutes
<cappe> ok
<thoreauputic> difeta: BTW it's normal to have some OSS modules
<clausme> hare can i find the folowing file asound.state
<BoD_SWAT> clausme, do "updatedb" and when thats finished do "locate asound.state"
<difeta> thoreauputic, i know that, but i dont have any alsa modules loaded. usualls there is an alsa modules that emulates oss
<zoddan> how can i change so i dont need to insert the CD all the time ?
<zoddan> when i apt-get something
<thoreauputic> clausme: you need `sudo updatedb` BTW
<difeta> zoddan, comment out the cdrom lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<BoD_SWAT> or you need to be logged in as root :D
<thoreauputic> zoddan: comment out your CD in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zoddan> ah ok
<zoddan> trying to change to lilo
<zoddan> hate grub :/
<dr_willis> Hmm..
<synd> zoddan: whats wrong with grub
<zoddan> dont like it
<zoddan> i allways use lilo
<thoreauputic> zoddan: sounds like a familiarity issue :) I found grub strange whaen I first used it too
<thoreauputic> zoddan: Just when I thought I understood lilo !
<BoD_SWAT> :P
<BoD_SWAT> Whats wrong with this line in fstab? "/dev/sda1	/mnt/hd300	ext3	defaults	0 	0 " I use it to mount my SATA HD, but it doesnt auto-mount...
<difeta> grub is a little strange at first but it helps if you make afat finger mistake when installing a new kernel and mess up the config
<zoddan> i cant get FB to work with grub
<dr_willis> BoD_SWAT,  try mounting it manually?
<thoreauputic> BoD_SWAT: you might need to specify "auto" if you want it to mount on boot
<Frail> hey guys
<thundrcleeze> Anyone else have an 500 internal server error on the hoary backports repos?
<Frail> could someone reccommend an ftp program for ubuntu?
<thundrcleeze> Frail, gFTP
<thoreauputic> Frail: client or server?
<harris> hi there
<dr_willis> dozens of ftp progarms out. :P
<zoddan> i dont have any cd-rom in sources
<Frail> client
<zoddan> what do i do now ?
<BoD_SWAT> dr_willis, manually it works fine
<harris> i have a question about ubuntu
<zoddan> Filbert thoreauputic ?
<BoD_SWAT> thoreauputic, will try.... will reboot now :P
<dr_willis> BoD_SWAT,  :P ok. that eliminates the common problems lol.
<harris> how mny cds are in the dstro ?
<thoreauputic> Frail: gftp then probably: although both nautilus and konqueror can do ftp as well
<elcu> thundrcleeze: backports are down IIRC
<thoreauputic> zoddan: apt-get update
<thundrcleeze> harris, Just 1 install cd.
<Frail> ahh ok
<elcu> harris: 1
<elcu> :-)
<zoddan> thoreauputic nevermind found it :P
<Frail> thank you very much.
<thoreauputic> zoddan: it *can't* ask for a CD rom if it isn't in the sources
<harris> ohhhh ..
<harris> is there a package list ?
<harris> and what about mandrake vs ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> harris: if you feel like browsing about 15 000 packages....
<jedipottsy> can someone send me a copy of sources as mines gone all messed up. pref one with extra repositories
<zoddan> lol
<zoddan> i apt:ed lilo but i dont have a lilol.conf
<zoddan> how do i fix that ?
<thundrcleeze> jedipottsy, there's one at ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> zoddan: you have to set it up and run lilo
<zoddan> how ?
<harris> i am running mandrake 10.1 and i would like to switch
<elcu> harris: yep.  you can use synaptic or apt-cache search <keyword>
<thoreauputic> :/
<zoddan> thoreauputic: ?
<thoreauputic> zoddan: why are you installing lilo if you don't know how to use it?
<harris> any suggestions ?
<dr_willis> heh - if you alwyas use lilo. then ya should know how to write one from scratch. :
<elcu> harris: i've used mandrake before.  ubuntu seems a lot more stable.
<zoddan> thoreauputic: i know but i have never installed it after the system install
<zoddan> thoreauputic: so how do i do ?
<elcu> harris: suggestions for what?
<thundrcleeze> jedipottsy, find it under "Adding extra repositories to apt"
<thoreauputic> zoddan: IRC isn't the place to be taught lilo - google is your friend
<jedipottsy> ok, thnx i got it
<zoddan> thoreauputic no
<harris> does ubintu worth ?
<zoddan> thoreauputic i just fond out
<jedipottsy> :s
<zoddan> thoreauputic "run liloconfig"
<harris> i know its very generall question
<elcu> harris: why not get the live cd and try it out
<harris> hmmm... ok
<elcu> harris: that would be the best way of fguring out if you like it.  we're all biased.
<harris> thanks
<elcu> np, enjoy
<elcu> :)
<zoddan> ERROR: install-mbr failed. Your system may not be bootable
<jamesio2> wow... I'm impressed with xchat.  our link went down and I came back here to find myself back in after it coming back up minutes later
<jedipottsy> i like the thing where u can pin something to the top :D
<thoreauputic> jamesh: most decent IRC clients will keep trying to connect like that :)
<jamesio2> even mirc has issues with dropped connections...  that was pretty nice
<jedipottsy> can someone help me get all my buttons working on my mouse? (mx1000)
<wwallace_> is ubuntu better that kanotix?
<thoreauputic> wwallace_: you ask this in #ubuntu? What answer would you expect? *g*
<factorx> does anyone now how i can load vmware graphics drivers into my win98-vm?
<thoreauputic> wwallace_: it depends what you like and need
<elcu> is there any way to change the tooltip colour from the default of yellow?
<zerokarmaleft> factorx, install vmware tools?
<wwallace_> im in multimedi
<wwallace_> i need a very good mp3 player or multimedia player
<elcu> wwallace_: that's not really a distro based issue.
<thoreauputic> wwallace_: I think amarok is the best I've seen (KDE)
<wwallace_> ok thanks
<zoddan> how do i clean the MBR ?
<thoreauputic> wwallace_: if you don't want to have to set up mp3, choose a distro that does it "out of the box" - Ubuntu does it, but you need to do some legwork to get it happening
<snugglebunny> I'd go for rhytmbox
<wwallace_> where is marok my kanotix said is already installed
<thoreauputic> snugglebunny: rhythmbox has... issues
<wwallace_> i saw it thanks
<thoreauputic> snugglebunny: IMO amarok is currently way better
<BoD_SWAT> I get a "special device does not exist" error at boot, when I try to mount my SATA HD. My fstab reads "/dev/sda1	/mnt/hd300	ext3	defaults	0 	0 ". What could it be?
<zoddan> how do i remove GRUB ?
<wwallace_> ok from all those which one has a library?
<wwallace_> xmms is nice but no music library
<thoreauputic> wwallace_: both rhythmbox and amarok have a library
<BoD_SWAT> zoddan, overwrite it with another boot loaders?
<elcu> wwallace_: FYI, beep-media-player is a better alternative to xmms
<thoreauputic> wwallace_: amarok's is more sophisticated, and allows tag editing etc
<wwallace_> ok
<dr_willis> zoddan,  you install a boot loader OVER it.
<wwallace_> lets see
<wwallace_> ......
<zoddan> i have
<zoddan> i have install lilo
<zoddan> but grub is still booting
<thoreauputic> wwallace_: if you already have kanotix, I expect you can use amarok (kanotix is more KDE oriented) You might want to look at Kubunru in the case where you prefer KDE
<wwallace_> i do prefer kde
<thoreauputic> zoddan: then you got it wrong, evidently
<dr_willis> zoddan,  then i am guessing you intalled lilo to the wrong drive/sector.
<wwallace_> whats kubunru?
<factorx> wwallace_: ubuntu with kde instead of gnome
<thoreauputic> wwallace_: Ubuntu with KDE insteads of gnome as default
<jedipottsy> help
<jedipottsy> i followed this guide
<jedipottsy> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<elcu> isn't that a typo? i thought it was kubuntu.
<jamesio2> you guys mentioned amarok.  does it work in gnome?
<osity> anyone have raid experience in ubuntu
<osity> ?
<dataw0lf|w> jamesio2: yes.
<thoreauputic> yes typo
<elcu> jamesio2: you can run any kde app in gnome
<elcu> IIRC
<jedipottsy> but my forward and backward buttons dont work 0 the forward button is like right click
<thoreauputic> Kubuntu
<dataw0lf|w> jamesio2: you need the kde libs though.
<jamesio2> it's installing now
<jamesio2> thanks... didn't know that
<thoreauputic> jamesio2: it works in gnome, but esd gets in the way
<jamesio2> I'm looking for replacement apps for my windows apps
<snowmann> hi @all
<Scorpinf> is there a gui for rar?
<dr_willis> Scorpinf,  Ive used winrar under wine :P does that count?
<elcu> thoreauputic: what does this actually do? http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
* elcu hasn't had many sound problems
<Scorpinf> i dont have wine :/
<dr_willis> Scorpinf,  install it then :P
<Scorpinf> with apt-get ?
<dr_willis> i do belive some of the archive guis can handle rars. howeer i ve never used them - so cant tell more.
<dr_willis> Scorpinf,  yep.
<thoreauputic> elcu: I don't know ;)
<thoreauputic> elcu: I think it's a fix for esound issues, but I'm not sure what it does
<Scorpinf> how do i et a cool theme for ubuntu with transparent terminal etc...
<wwallace_> amarok looks nice im waiting for the libary to be build
<wwallace_> ubuntu is debian?
<elcu> thoreauputic: ah, ok.  no worries
<wwallace_> i mean can i use apt-get to get stuff?
<elcu> wwallace_: yep, debian based
<wwallace_> ok
<elcu> Scorpinf: gnome?
<wwallace_> im downloading the 64 iso right now
<wwallace_> the 386 also just in case
<thoreauputic> Scorpinf: transparent terminals can be done with the default terminal if you wish
<jamesio2> I use "Tag & Rename" in windows to tag my mp3s.  By any chance, do you guys know of a linux app that is a close match?
<wwallace_> same files structure than debian right?
<thoreauputic> Scorpinf: look at the configuration options in the gnome-terminal
<Nalioth> jamesio2, easytag?
<Scorpinf> thoreauputic, ok ill check it out
<thoreauputic> wwallace_: Ubuntu is basically identical to debian in configuration
<wwallace_> ok
<thoreauputic> jamesio2: as I said earlier, amarok has quite a few tagging options built in
<jamesio2> nalioth, I'll go take a look.  thanks.
<thoreauputic> jamesio2: in fact they are better than easy tag, I'd say
<jamesio2> thoreauputic, it just finished installing...
<snowmann> cu @all
<cyphase> finally got name-based vhosts working, lol
<thoreauputic> jamesio2: I think you'll like it :)
<Nalioth> jamesio2, the nice thing about linux, everything is free (not out any money to try things out
<jamesio2> thoreauputic, if it would work with an ipod... I'll love it
<Nalioth> jamesio2, gtkpod?
<zoddan> can i change to debian release in sources so i can apt-get gkrellm and stuff ?
<jamesio2> nal, that's why I'm trying to move "my life" over to linux
<zoddan> i cant apt-get gkrellm with ubuntu in sourceslist
<thoreauputic> jamesio2: I think there's an option for that - it might need plugins and configuration though (not sure)
<jamesio2> nalioth, still learning what I need to do my daily things
<Nalioth> jamesio2, ubuntu is a good choice
<zoddan> can i canage that without problem ?
<thoreauputic> zoddan: sure you can
<zoddan> ok
<jamesio2> I just wish I could find people in the New Orleans area that use ubuntu
<Nalioth> jamesio2, i've found that besides games, everything you use in windoze has one or more comparitive proggys in linux
<thoreauputic> zoddan: change what?
<jamesio2> then again, I wish I could find "normal people" that use linux.  the ones I've met remind me of "Jerry's kids"
<thoreauputic> zoddan: gkrellm is available in Ubuntu
<zoddan> no
<zoddan> i was trying to apt-get it but it wont download
<sig> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release:  <--- how do I fix this?
<elcu> jamesio2: who's jerry?
<jamesio2> nalioth, yeah I'm slowly learning what I need to replace them
<mgalvin> \join #ubuntu-meeting
<thoreauputic> zoddan: yes it will - just wait for the servers if there's a problem
<zoddan> thoreauputic: could not find package gkrellm
<jamesio2> elcu, Jerry Lewis
<thoreauputic> zoddan: rubbish
<zoddan> thoreauputic: so you see
<jamesio2> elcu, ie. handicapped
<zoddan> thoreauputic: try for you self
<thoreauputic> zoddan: I have it right here
<zoddan> thoreauputic: do you have the same version ?
<jamesio2> it was a bad joke... just trying to say that the linux people I've met in person really scare me
<thoreauputic> zoddan: your sources are misconfigured
<elcu> jamesio2: ah, ok.
<sig> anyone else get these errors?
<zoddan> thoreauputic: no they ar not, i have the sources that came with the CD install
<jamesio2> and don't try to talk to them about a distro they don't use.
<sig> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<zoddan> thoreauputic: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<thoreauputic> zoddan: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<thoreauputic> zoddan: you need to add universe at least
<bad_mongo> does anyone use Opera?
<elcu> jamesio2: lol, i can relate somewhat, not being much of a hardcore linux user.
<zoddan> thoreauputic: what ?
<thoreauputic> and probably multiverse
<zoddan> thoreauputic: ?
<thoreauputic> zoddan: read the URl
<zoddan> thoreauputic: i have so what ?
<jamesio2> elcu, I went to a linux group meeting... and I felt like I was at an AA meeting.  "Hi, my name is James and I use ubuntu"
<thoreauputic> zoddan: thoreauputic zoddan: read the URl
<zoddan> i have
<sig> anyone know why this gpg signature in security is bad?
<wwallace_> is ubuntu live cd too?
<BoD_SWAT> jamesio2, ROFL
<zoddan> why dont just say "uncomment the lines in sourcers.list"
<zoddan> ?
<elcu> Hi James.
<sig> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<elcu> :-)
<BoD_SWAT> wwallace_, Ubuntu also has a live-CD yes
<drspin> sig: just got that same thing LOL
<sig> hmm
<thoreauputic> zoddan: because you clearly need to do some basic research
<jamesio2> hehe... I'm telling you it was that bad.  I just sat there for 2 hours watching these people talk about stuff that made me feel like I was 3 steps above them on the evolutionary ladder
<wwallace_> oh is different from the 64 version im downloading?
<drspin> Due to lack of good Audio-cd-burning apps for GNOME I'm installing KDE ;'(
<drspin> or perhaps just k3b :'(
<wwallace_> ubuntu uses kde?
<BoD_SWAT> it uses Gnome
<wwallace_> uh?
<elcu> jamesio2: really? i always feel 3 steps below. (is doing a comp sci. degree)
<thoreauputic> wwallace_: Kubuntu for KDE
<BoD_SWAT> wwallace_, please READ the ubuntu website
<drspin> wwallace_: Kubuntu uses KDE
<wwallace_> can i switch from gnome to kde?
<thoreauputic> wwallace_: although you can install KDE
<BoD_SWAT> linux is highly configurable
<BoD_SWAT> :)
<thoreauputic> wwallace_: yes - install the kubuntu-desktop package
<jamesio2> elcu, the issue really is that I have been doing computers for many years and I'm really good with hardware.  then you get a few people that really know linux find a "cool" toy like a raid controller, but they don't understand how it works.
<jamesio2> elcu, there were 4 guys arguing for 20 minutes about how raid5 works.  it was funny.
<jamesio2> elcu, as opposed to saying "ok, let's try it"
<thoreauputic> jamesio2: yes, but it's also funny to listen to windows "gurus" getting everything wrong about Linux ;-)
<evarlast> thoreauputic: I find that often those people get much wrong about windows too.
<jamesio2> thoreauputic, true.  I'm a windows person (it director and network engineer for years), but I know when to ask questions
<thoreauputic> jamesio2: sure
<jamesio2> thoreauputic, I know what I need to do, but not how to do it.
<jedipottsy> hey
<jedipottsy> can someone help me with this
<jedipottsy> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=46
<thoreauputic> jamesio2: open source is kind of different - you end up spending a lot of time with google and mailing lists etc
<sig> thoreauputic: have you got those gpg errors on the security repo?
<jedipottsy> it says
<jedipottsy> Overwrite the correctly "Phys" address with your own. Now you can restart your Xserver and enjoy a nice 12-button mouse. You can use * or ? as wildcards
<jedipottsy> whats that mean?
<evarlast> I think I've heard just as many linux users get linux wrong, as I have heard windows users get windows wrong.  *shrug* there are the informed and there ate the mis- un- informed
<thoreauputic> sig: hmm... I only get them if I fail to do an apt-get update first
<eruin> ooooh I can't wait for beagle
<eruin> w/ the inotify kernel coming to breezy
<eruin> :D
<thoreauputic> sig: but there's a URL... hang on I'll look for you
<sig> thoreauputic: apt-get update will still give you the errors
<sig> I've just tried
<sig> hmm
<sig> thoreauputic: run apt-get update you'll still get the error
<Nalioth> jamesio2, and your support doesnt consist of $90 up front please <pay money><ask question>"we're sorry but you must reinstall windoze"
<jedipottsy> ne1 here got all buttons working on theyr mx1000?
<eruin> drspin: err
<eruin> drspin: a good, read: better gnome burning program than k3b is gnome-baker
<eruin> so don't switch just yet :P
<thoreauputic> sig: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<thoreauputic> sig: I used that
<mae> which /etc/init.d/ script is in charge of HALD?
<sig> hmm
<sig> thoreauputic: run apt-get update
<sig> you'll still get that error
<thoreauputic> sig: I have :)
<sig> same error
<jamesio2> nalioth, that's funny.  I'm that guy... then again, I'm the it director and those are my guys
<evarlast> jamesio2: do you let your guys get away with that?
<thoreauputic> sig: with the wiki's instructions followed, I don't get the error unless I fail to update before installing
<thoreauputic> sig: unless you are using some other repos?
<xukun> I this error I f I run apt-getg upate. "GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<xukun> "
<jamesio2> evarlast, nope.  I don't do that either... but it was more a comment on the money.  even though we are part of a larger company, my team has to bill out to their budgets
<Nalioth> jamesio2, my point is that windoze is so bbloated that the support staff can't even begin to help you
<xukun> I  get ..
<sig> thoreauputic: I've done those commands dude
<sig> you'll still get that gpg error
<thoreauputic> sig: OK
<evarlast> jamesio2: yes, my team does that too.
<sig> something is up with that security repo I think
<xukun> hmm
<thoreauputic> sig: YMMV - I don't get the error here at the moment but the repos may be out of sync
<jamesio2> oh, and I instituted a rule: if the problem was caused by "user error" then the fee we charge is double
<jamesio2> the COO agreed... and it cut down on our calls by 80%
<thoreauputic> jamesio2: BOFH eh ? *grin*
<sig> hmm
<evarlast> jamesio2: ;[  so mean!
<sig> frustrating
<jamesio2> not mean... read the f'ing manual you lazy bastards
<thoreauputic> sig: it won't let you install, or is it merely annoying?
<sig> thoreauputic: just gpg errors
<wwallace_> c ya thanks
<jamesio2> my favorite dilbert cartoon has the pointy haired boss coming in and saying management is firing everyone in the company except IT, since IT does all their jobs anyway
<sig> I think your right, they may be out of sync
<sig> I'll try later
<thoreauputic> sig: I think they are still ironing out some issues, judging by the frequency of this complaint
<dabaSlon> ugh
<evarlast> jamesio2: are you allowed to configure the workstations so that people can't mess up too badly?
<mae> Does anyone know what some possible causes would be why ubuntu is not detecting removable media on the fly anymore?
<elcu> mae: what sort of media?
<jamesio2> evarlast, I can do anything I want to our systems.  we do have group policies in place, but only to a certain extent do they stop people from messing up
<jamesio2> evarlast, I let the users do what they want on the machine with the understanding that if they install software without authorization, they will be fired.
<mae> elcu, flash drives, ipods etc.. before it would automatically create the /media listing and then put it on my desktop, now it doesnt even make the directory, I checked dmesg and the kernel detected it just fine, i can mount it manually with mount.. but no auto mount/directory generation for some reason
<evarlast> jamesio2: ya, I have that access here on my desktop, but they are removing Administrator access to PC's and only giving User/PowerUser.  it is an excellent step IMO
<jamesio2> ever since that got put into the employee manual, they stopped installing crap
<KriegGoD> howq do i find out which GTK+ version i've got?
<jamesio2> true, but some of our applications won't work without local admin rights
<evarlast> jamesio2: luckily we don't have  "fired" policy, just a "fix it now" directive, or a "show us the licnese" directive.   I can't live without putty, cygwin, gvim, and a few others.
<evarlast> jamesio2: same here - so only the people who need those apps are getting local admin rights.
<jamesio2> evarlast, if you worked for us ... then you wouldn't be able to install all of that.
<elcu> jamesio2: do you let them use firefox at least?
<jamesio2> elcu, that is the next thing we plan on doing, but once again.... some of what we do requires ie
<jamesio2> I work in a complicated environment.  a typical desktop in our billing dept has 35 specific applications, and about 15 url shortcuts to get into hospitals.
<jamesio2> and to let you know, I'm on a laptop specifically built so I can play with ubuntu when I have free time
<jamesio2> I practice what I preach
<evarlast> jamesio2: then I'd quit working for you ;p
<hypa7ia> jamesio2: have you been able to get spyware under control?  in my offive we've been having issues even with tight policies in place
<jamesio2> hahhahaa
<dabaSlon_schl_wr> mae: checked your conf editor in apps system tools?
<jamesio2> hypa7ia, we have 0 spyware.  we do have apps in place to scan for it enterprise-wide, but for the most part, our people don't surf or install anything
<hypa7ia> jamesio2: gotcha
<osity> raid experience anyone?
<dabaSlon_schl_wr> mae:  then desktop, volume management, auto mount
<jamesio2> once again, it goes back to the "don't mess with it and you won't get fired" rule
<jamesio2> my boss is a nice guy, but if you mess with the systems, he freaks.
<hypa7ia> jamesio2: ahh, but so often with drive-by installs... not really the user's fault :-/
<elcu> jamesio2: you can't stop them from playing freecell though ;-)
<jamesio2> hypa7ia, sure it is.  if they weren't surfing, it wouldn't have happened.
<jamesio2> elcu, sure we can... we have apps in place to remove "unlicensed applications"
<jamesio2> and freecell/solitaire is on the list
<jamesio2> I caught someone bringing it in on floppy
<thoreauputic> jamesio2: most of these problems would disappear with linux, yes?
<elcu> jamesio2: you harsh, harsh man. have you no compassion?
<elcu> :-)
<jamesio2> thoreauputic, no it wouldn't... there are no apps in place to track linux software
<hypa7ia> jamesio2: that's true :-)
<jamesio2> thoreauputic, show me an enterprise-wide application that can stop people from running/installing things in linux and we'll talk
* hypa7ia remembers bringing telnet.exe in on a floppy to plau MUD's in high school comp sci
<jamesio2> hehehe
<hypa7ia> jamesio2: you just /can't/ as a user :-)
<elcu> thoreauputic: don't tell him, he'll use it for evil
<jamesio2> I did the same, but it was for an apple //e
<osity> noone here knows raid?
<thoreauputic> jamesio2: umm - they wouldn't be able to install in linux without root privileges, except in their home dir
<jamesio2> thoreauputic, but they could still install to their home dirs
<jamesio2> or bring things in on floppy
<jamesio2> and I'd have no way of knowing
<hypa7ia> and it would be trivial to not allow exec other than in /usr?
<hypa7ia> wouldn't it?
<thoreauputic> jamesio2: how would that cause system wide problems?
<hypa7ia> thoreauputic: not system issues, but lost productivity
<jamesio2> I'm not trying to get into a "why don't you do this..." discussion.  we use windows for a reason... and I use linux for a reason.
<hypa7ia> and possibly system issues, i guess :-)
<jamesio2> bottom line: with what I have installed, I can track everything and know what everyone is doing at all time.
<jamesio2> ermo, times.
<evarlast> jamesio2: CA eTrust SEOS - expensive but EXCELLENT!
<thoreauputic> jamesio2: I wasn't saying that you should do anything: merely making converstion
<thoreauputic> *converstion
<jamesio2> just for conversation, go look up "HIPAA"
<Fator_Dee> " Big brother is watching *you* " ;-)
<thoreauputic> jamesio2: no need to be prickly :)
<jamesio2> hehehe
<jamesio2> thoreauputic, nah... just trying to explain myself
<hypa7ia> jamesio2: i know all about that... it's getting to be a huge issue wth VOIP
<jamesio2> a single hipaa violation costs
<jamesio2> $250,000
<jamesio2> we had a hospital we work with pay one
<jamesio2> and we sneaked by not paying because of the apps we have in place to log everything
<jamesio2> so the money was well spent
<evarlast> jamesio2: if you need to run HIPAA stuff on unix/linux check out CA eTrust aka SeOS
<jamesio2> I'll look into it, but bear in mind, I have a development team of 14 programmers that program in asp.net
<Fator_Dee> jamesio2: what kind of company you work in?
<hypa7ia> jamesio2: remember how much GNOME development is happening in mono, then :-)
<jamesio2> medical billing, medical staffing, er management, and er software development
<evarlast> jamesio2: maybe I would work for you... but could I do my C# Asp.net in gvim?  ;] 
<jamesio2> hhahaha
<jamesio2> I've been planning on moving a good portion of what we do to apache and off of iis, but the problem I have is not finding qualified people
<evarlast> jamesio2: o_O?  are you on IIS6?
<jamesio2> as it is now, I desperately need a vb.net programmer that has a medical background
<hypa7ia> jamesio2: try showing up at a local LUG meeting :-)
<jamesio2> evarlast, all of our systems run windows 2003 server
<hypa7ia> hehe, for the apache stuff, not the vb.net :-)
<evarlast> jamesio2: then why move to apache?
<jamesio2> proof of concept
<evarlast> jamesio2: oh.
<jamesio2> if I can prove that a linux box (or freebsd) runs apache and our apps... without the $28,000 cost of software PER machine, then I'm good
<dabaSlon_schl_wr> so, hows your Ubuntu?
<dabaSlon_schl_wr> haha
<dabaSlon_schl_wr> bye
<evarlast> $28k?  oh are you buying windows user license per asp.net user?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how I Can tell vncserver to load at gnome manager?
<dr_willis> Hmm.
<jamesio2> no0tic, we purchase sql server dual cpu license, hl7 adapter for biztalk, biztalk server ... and 4 other supporting applications (asp.net medical spellchecker, etc)
<dr_willis> drcode,  ive seen it done that way - but cant remebr who/how/where :P
<jamesio2> I hate the "auto name" feature in xchat...
<Barnabas> any1 has experience with terratec 5.1 sound cards?
<dr_willis> drcode,  i tend to ssh to the box and strt vnc manually on a peruser basis
<evarlast> jamesio2: you are using biztalk.  cool.  good luck moving to apache, that would be a LOT of code to rewrite.
<thoreauputic> jamesio2: then reconfigure it
<drcode> k
<jamesio2> evarlast, but the biztalk is the cheap part
<drcode> I can use also xpmcd with compress?
<jamesio2> sql server dual cpu license is about $8000 per machine
<dr_willis> drcode,  i did see an artical on the Linux journal mag site - that showed how to start vncserver as needed from xinetd and did just that.
<jamesio2> if I can get that on firebird...
<evarlast> jamesio2: or postgresql?
<jamesio2> or...
<jamesio2> anyway... nice weather we're having
<drcode> U Can send me link ?
<evarlast> jamesio2: where are you in the US?
<jamesio2> new orleans
<jamesio2> not worth visiting and even worse to live here
<jamesio2> incredibly high murder rate
<evarlast> jamesio2: I'm in Detroit, but have you worked with any Atlanta contractors?
<jamesio2> that's funny, I'm from Ann Arbor
<ubuntu> hey, i am trying to mount an ntfs partition via a liveCD and was successful but won't let anyone but root view the contents. any help?
<jamesio2> born/raised
<evarlast> jamesio2: lol.  I live in Milan, my new job is in Ann Arbor, my wife goes to Umich :)
<dr_willis> drcode,  been overa year sinve ive seen it. Some distros include a way to get vnc running at boot time - but i dont think ubuntu does
<Fator_Dee> ubuntu: you need to give users read permission
<dr_willis> drcode,  i bet the ubuntu wiki's are the place to start
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> I Will check there
<jamesio2> evarlast, moved back here after 6 years in Canton/Novi...
<ubuntu> fator_dee : how can i go about doing that?
<evarlast> jamesio2: I'm in dearborn at Ford (right next to WHQ) right now!
<evarlast> jamesio2: so greetings from your homeland.  :)
<Barnabas> I got no sound :(
<rubenv> What's ubuntu's policy on licenses?
<jamesio2> evarlast, haha... I lived off of Ford/275
<rubenv> do they only accept certain licenses, or ar all OSI approved licenses OK?
<dr_willis> drcode,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=162624#post162624    - is a start
<ermo> rubenv: comparable to debian afaik
<ermo> rubenv: which means free/libre, I guess.
<evarlast> jamesio2: want to move home?  lots of jobs around here :)
<rubenv> ermo: I assume that means they're being more anal and reject certain OSI licences?
<ubuntu> fator_dee: when I attempt to change the permissions of the folder, it gives me the message chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt': Read-only file system
<ermo> rubenv: see, I wouldn't know. Guess my answer was kind of a non-answer :/
<jamesio2> evarlast, funny you say that.  if I could find a job paying what I make now with the same responsibilities... I'd be all over it.  my wife is from new orleans, but she loved michigan (after I dragged her kicking and screaming to move there)
<zoddan> thoreauputic: got i now, but gkrellm was not addd to my gnome menu
<rubenv> ermo: no prob, I'll continue on poking around
<jghjk> hi
<cappe> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> - what do I need to do to solve this guys? any ideas on this one?
<ermo> rubenv: but artistic, bsd, gpl, python, MIT are all ok.
<jamesio2> evarlast, I'll be back in a bit.  you can pm me on the forums at "jamesio"
<ubuntu> fator_dee: so is there a way I can modify the users' permissions without modifying the permissions of the folder? because i don't think it will let me modify folders' permissions because it's running off the liveCD
<ermo> rubenv: again, afaik.
<rubenv> ermo: I'm wondering about the APSL2
<evarlast> jamesio2: later, good talking to you.
<rubenv> it's OSI approved
<thoreauputic> zoddan: right, it doesn't seem to have .desktop file: I just made a panel launcher for it
<jamesio2> evarlast, I'll be back in about 20 minutes or so
<rubenv> but I hear nothing but bad about it, but most of that applies to the APSL 1
<ermo> rubenv: ttp://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/license-list.html <- search for APSL 2
<nadav_> I have a little question about the command 'last'
<ubuntu> can anyone help with the permissions issue on the liveCD?
<thoreauputic> cappe: apparently the repos are out of sync - some discussion of it on #ubuntu-devel
<x_or> Anyone know the convert program from ImageMagick?  I want to add a background edge around an image without resizing it.
<ermo> rubenv: it's listed as 'incompatible' which to me implies that debian (and friends) will avoid it like the plague
<zoddan> thoreauputic: ok
<rubenv> ermo: the FSF mentions the APSL as free, but incompatible with the GPL
<rubenv> for some idiotic reason
<drcode> thanx
<nadav_> with the command last, on the rows that start with 'reboot' what does the last columb mean? "(3+01:41)" ?
<orfeu> ubuntu have an web server ?
<thoreauputic> orfeu: yes, if you install apache from the repositories
<raveli> i have a sftp server running and I would like to (a) restrict all sftp users to their home directories and (b) have symbolic links in their home directories to several directories so that when they follow the symlink, they won't actually get out of their home dirs (so that doing a "cd .." won't show them the parent of the actual symlink target dir). Any way to accomplish these?
<cusco> chmod
<UnreA|L> How create file in console
<UnreA|L> ?
<dr_willis> touch foo
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> makea a 0k file named foo.
<dr_willis> or theres 100 other ways
<cusco> lol
<UnreA|L> touch ?
<dr_willis> echo "" > foo
<cusco> editor file.name
<Barnabas> arg
<Barnabas> im frustrated
<cusco> why is that
<Earthen> anyone know how to restart dansguardian with out killing it
<Barnabas> I got no sound
<cusco> me too, I quit smoking
<raveli> cusco, i can't see a way how to accomplish all that with chmod (I have other users using the computer as well, and those users' use shouldn't be as restricted as sftp users')
<Barnabas> The audio monitor shows its played, but no joy
<cusco> raveli: I don't know then
<raveli> cusco, ok thanks. guess I'll have to continue searching
<drcode> any one know good backup software with console client/server for linux?
<drcode> or I Need to buy?
<ermo> rubenv: the DFSG to me implies that software released under the APSL v2 would have to go into contrib. If it was in main, it would conflict with the DFSG. But in ubuntu?
<drcode> not bacula or taper
<raveli> it's a shame sftp doesn't support "virtual directories". I previously had a SFTP server app on Windows and defining custom server appearances for independent users was really easy with them
<UnreA|L> How make a transperency aterm ?
<raveli> bad news was that the sftp server app was commercial and, naturally, its devs wanted  for it after trial period :-)
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: aterm -tr -sh 80 for example gives you an aterm with transparency, dimmed to 80%
<Merlin615> hello all
<rubenv> ermo: isn't it strange that perfectly good software is deemed unusable because of GPL zealots?
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: aterm -bg black -fg white gives a black background, white foreground, and so on : man aterm will tell you other options
<Merlin615> need some help trying to get the bugs worked out for transcode
<rubenv> ermo: sure, it's not free in the fact that it can be used together with proprietary software, but that doesn't restrict our freedom?
<thoreauputic> rubenv: hmm ... #politics maybe ;-)
<UnreA|L> Okay ;)
<UnreA|L> Thanks
<UnreA|L> how make transperency forever
<XhyldazhK> hi all
<UnreA|L> when i turn off aterm
<rubenv> thoreauputic: I'm sending it to sounder ;-)
<sig> UnreA|L: put it in your aterm config file
<cusco> raveli: I think google has a lot!! http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=restrict+sftp+users+home&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: make a launcher with your preferred command
<sig> no
<UnreA|L> how make this launcher
<sig> just put it in your config file
<UnreA|L> ?
<chrissturm> hmm, yesterday i found my root filesystem mounted read only. i restarted the system and got a grub error. and when i boot with a live cd i get a incomplete read error when i try fdisk /dev/hda. is that a bad sign? ;)
<UnreA|L> or where is config fie ?
<Amaranth> rubenv: You'd have to know why the DFSG was created to know why it's a good thing.
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: right click on the panel or desktop, choose to make a new launcher, enter your command, click on the icon space
<raveli> cusco, oh :) looks like i've used far too restrictive keywords when searching
<raveli> cusco, thanks again =)
<XhyldazhK> I cannot log in to my box except in recovery mode as root, I am using hoary I've checked permissions and when I try to login ir do a 'su - xhyldazhk' to my user it says 'cannot cd to "/home/xhyldazhk" ' the directory exists... can anyone help me please?
<cusco> np, good luck
<UnreA|L> thoreauputic, thanks
<UnreA|L> ;)
<rubenv> Amaranth: I do value the DFSG, but it appears strange to me to condemn this license because you can link it with proprietary software
<Amaranth> rubenv: That's not the reason.
<Dalkus> XhyldazhK, do you get that error when su'ing as root?
<Amaranth> rubenv: If that was the reason BSD and LGPL code wouldn't be allowed either.
<kbdcb> Hi, I got a problem with GPG-keys. Can someone help me?
<XhyldazhK> Dalkus: yes
<Amaranth> kbdcb: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<rubenv> Amaranth: yeah, but I can't find the other reason either
<UnreA|L> how with aterm paste command ?
<Dalkus> try chowning it to your user, make sure the permissions are absolutly correct.... 755 to be safe
<Amaranth> rubenv: http://people.debian.org/~bap/dfsg-faq.html
<rubenv> Amaranth:  the FSF's opinion has a very vague wording
<XhyldazhK> Dalkus: my home dir is 755
<Dalkus> as root, chown it to your user, then try
<XhyldazhK> drwxr-x-r-x
<ermo> rubenv: I'd rather not get into that argument, if you don't mind. I am, however, a bit puzzled with the 'ubuntu philosopy' as published on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/licensing/
<Amaranth> rubenv: http://lists.debian.org/debian-legal/2003/08/msg00527.html might help too
<UnreA|L> how with aterm paste command ? and how remove a left scrollbar ?
<kbdcb> Amaranth, sorry. I think the problem was solved right now. :)
<rubenv> ermo: likewise
<ermo> rubenv: I wonder if I, as a user, would be better served if there was a list of compatible licenses under each component?
<rubenv> Amaranth: aha, very handy
<drcode> I can install rpm in ubuntu right?
<XhyldazhK> Dalkus: what is worst, any process that requires su, like gdm, doesn't starts
<XhyldazhK> wait 10 mins i really have to go...
<Dalkus> Hmm... That's not a good sign
<rubenv> ermo: it would surely make life simpler for non-legalese people
<ermo> rubenv: that would make it clearer as to what position canonical has on licenses. Obviously, they are bound by the DFSG in basing ubuntu off of it.
<Dalkus> Ok, XhyldazhK.
<XhyldazhK> Dalkus: I've fscked my disk, and it's clean
<ermo> rubenv: but that's just main. What about the other components?
<Dalkus> Have you considerd doing a rescue install?
<osity> does anyone know raid paritioning? please message me
<XhyldazhK> Dalkus: rescue install? the hoary cd has that inside?
<raydogg``> what is the disk scan utility in ubuntu?
<ermo> rubenv: Alas, your question was once again not answered, at least not by li'l me
<Dalkus> Er, it should do -I've never needed to look
<Dalkus> I'm almost certain it does
<rubenv> ermo: If there has to be more 3th party (MOTU) involvement, wouldn't a list like that be extremely handy?
<thoreauputic> raydogg``: fsck ?
<Dalkus> you can save your /home partition's files - if it is a seperate partition
<UnreA|L> Anything know where i can get ascii pictures ?
<Amaranth> rubenv: from my reading of that thread so far i'd say the APSL 2.0 sucks
<Dalkus> Ubuntico, chris.com I seem to remember? Not sure though
<XhyldazhK> Dalkus: all stuff is in the same dirty partition...
<ermo> rubenv: I'm unfamiliar with '(MOTU)'...
<Dalkus> not good, XhyldazhK  :) Have you any way to back up your files?
<zoddan> what do you recommend KDE och Gnome?
<lotusleaf> only 26 hours remaining in my Ubuntu iso download <3
<Dalkus> UnreA|L, sorry, chris.com.
<rubenv> Amaranth: I'm a slow legalese reader, but I'm working on it ;-)
<XhyldazhK> Dalkus: maybe scpying them to a win32 machine...
<Amaranth> rubenv: I'd be hilarious if the GPL 3 has the same clause. It wouldn't be DFSG-free. :)
<Amaranth> err, it'd
<Dalkus> you may want to look into backing up, then doing a *fresh* install of ubuntu
<XhyldazhK> Dalkus: a rescue install won't do the trick?
<Dalkus> and learning how to use paritions :) If you have a seperate /home parition, you can never wipe it when you need to reinstall your OS
<Dalkus> no, it'll wipe over the partition
<XhyldazhK> Dalkus: there isn't a windows like 'install all base packages without deleting anything' ?
<Dalkus> I'm not sure, sorry XhyldazhK.
<XhyldazhK> thanks anyway
<thoreauputic> XhyldazhK: you could try re-running base-config I guess, and see if it fixes some problems
<Dalkus> XhyldazhK, you should really learn about having seperate partitions for your linux system, though :)
<XhyldazhK> Dalkus: is that I am a compulsive package installer, and a compulsive media downloader, so, I need to maximize space usable
<XhyldazhK> Dalkus: the fact that I enabled user_xattr in the partition can have to do with that problem?
<kbdcb> Amaranth, Can you help me install mplayer-k6 ? I get a lot of unmet dependencies?
<Jefis> i am from shell, how to run gnome, when i type startx, it start's kde
<Amaranth> kbdcb: You're not using marilliat, are you?
<thoreauputic> Jefis: startx /usr/bin/gnome-session
<kbdcb> Amaranth, yes I am.
<Amaranth> kbdcb: Stop. Now.
<kbdcb> Amaranth, oh? Okej, what to do?
<rubenv> Amaranth: I'm not sure if I'm reading this correctly, but where exactly are the negative points of it? As I can see it, it forces more open-ness of software
<Amaranth> rubenv: Using open source scripts to run a website is not distributing.
<kbdcb> Amaranth, when deleting marilliat in sources.list apt-get can't find mplayer
<Amaranth> kbdcb: You're on warty?
<whyz> do i need to change the config file of sshd to allow other computers to connect to it?
<kbdcb> Amaranth, no 5.04
<thoreauputic> whyz: security
<kbdcb> Amaranth, installed it yesterday
<Amaranth> whyz: So that you don't open a potential security hole unless you know what you're doing.
<whyz> Amaranth, ok, i'll check
<Amaranth> kbdcb: If your sources.list points to hoary and you've run apt-get update after removing marilliat repos mplayer should be there
<rubenv> Amaranth: I see, but when applying this license to eg a library with some utility functions, how would this restrain the freedom of a system?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I think he needs multiverse?
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Possibly, I have them all.
<UnreA|L> How safe ASCII picture if i wan show he with linux_logo -D ...
<kbdcb> Amaranth, It isnt.. Can I paste something in privmsg?
<UnreA|L> ?
<whyz> Amaranth, can you give me the line to change? i'm trying to explain to a friend and can't see his config :/
<rubenv> *sigh* All this legalese crap will one day drive me away from free software
<Amaranth> rubenv: It wouldn't but they can't allow it for one thing and not another.
<whyz> it's /etc/ssh/sshd_config , right?
<Amaranth> rubenv: Because the license itself doens't meet DSFG standards.
<Amaranth> whyz: I don't run sshd on my system.
<holycow> rubenv, what, you think the other side is different?
<holycow> there is actually more legalese on the other side because EVERY SINGLE COMPANY has their own licence!
<holycow> not only one, usually they have millions of versions
<holycow> ever try to be legal according to ms licencing?
<Amaranth> ha
<Amaranth> you'd need a team of lawyers
<holycow> my god, office 97 alone has at least 3 different licences, never mind all the other licences upon licences that they have
<rubenv> holycow: what is the value of an OSI approved license exactly?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: mplayer-586 is in multiverse according to `apt-cache policy mplayer-586`
<Amaranth> rubenv: That's it's possible to consider it a real open source license.
<Amaranth> rubenv: Debian is a little more strict.
<thoreauputic> kbdcb: you need to enable multiverse repository
<holycow> rubenv, 1) it deems the licence as 'free' as in 'free speech' which is important for the ecosystem (i.e. you get to reuse that is licenced under such a licence)
<holycow> and 2) you deal with a handfull or two of licences, you don't have millions of licences per company
<kbdcb> thoreauputic, where can I find those?
<lotusleaf> ladies and gentlemen, welcome to #ubuntu-politics ;P
<holycow> do you have any idea how many licences ms has in total? for all of their products?
<holycow> jesus f christ
<thoreauputic> kbdcb: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto  << tells you how
<rubenv> but still, afther being open source certified, it's still not usable?
<lotusleaf> on a pogo stick
<tarzeau> someone play bub-n-bros.sf.net with me?
<holycow> rubenv, not usable? what does that even mean?
<lotusleaf> tarzeau: try #gametome
<holycow> rubenv, the licence basically says 'heres some free stuff, the terms are basically you must share fairly'
<rubenv> not usable as in: we won't use it because it doesn't comply to the GPL
<holycow> rubenv, or alternatively 'you go screw your self and write your own from scratch'
<holycow> basically it asks that everyone plays fair
<kbdcb> thoreauputic, Okey thanks
<tarzeau> lotusleaf: thanks
<kbdcb> Amaranth, one question.. why shouldn't I use marillat?
<holycow> rubenv, *shrug* depends on the situation, depends on the authors values
<holycow> people are free not to gpl anything, and consequently are free also not to use any gpl stuff
<Amaranth> kbdcb: It's for Debian, not Ubuntu so it breaks things randomly.
<lotusleaf> tarzeau: yw
<holycow> for example, you are free to write your own kernel if you like
<holycow> *cough*
<Amaranth> kbdcb: Or at least very easily could at any time.
<rubenv> I was thinking on taking IT law as a class next year
<kbdcb> Amaranth, Really? But the Unofficial Guide tells me to add them
<holycow> rubenv, see, the problem isn't the licence, the problem that people take all this free stuff for granted
<thoreauputic> kbdcb: basically for "multiverse" add that word after "universe"
<rubenv> that's out of the question now, it drives me nuts...
<holycow> they think its all actually 'free' when its not
<Amaranth> kbdcb: Note the "Unofficial" part.
<Amaranth> kbdcb: The Ubuntu developers don't seem to like people using marillat or backports.
<holycow> what happens is when you take away someones ability to actually use linux, all of a sudden they go, 'holy shit, i really value all this stuff, maybe i should actually abide by the authors only request to play fair'
<osity> does anyone understand the partitions setup in ubuntu for raid?
<rubenv> yeah but where's the problem with OSI certified licenses, do they actually mean anything on free software land, or are they just a nice label?
<Amaranth> kbdcb: Or at least some of them. I don't want to generalize.
<holycow> rubenv, what do you mean do they mean anything?
<holycow> thats completely stupid
<thoreauputic> kbdcb: marillat changes fairly often, so it isn't "in sync" with Ubuntu
<holycow> thats like saying does the u.s. constitution mean anything
<Amaranth> rubenv: Basically they mean you can fork.
<holycow> does a bear shit in the woods?
<holycow> pick one
<kbdcb> Amaranth, Ah okey.. thanks for your help.
<kbdcb> :)
<thoreauputic> kbdcb: but it's Ok for things like codecs
<kbdcb> thoreauputic, work perfectly now.. thanks dude
* lotusleaf wonders what bear shit in the woods would smell like
<thoreauputic> kbdcb: you're welcome :)
<rubenv> Amaranth: holycow: thanks a lot for trying to make this clear, but i'm slightly losing all overview of it
<dtygel> folks! Is there a way to undelete files in ubuntu? I'm using ext3, and I deleted some messages in thunderbird (and emptied its trash). Any idea??
<rubenv> open source doesn't mean acceptable as in free, it seems
<holycow> rubenv, sure that happens to everyone
<fabbione> dtygel: no, there is no way to undelete a file on ext3
<Amaranth> rubenv: Just because one group (OSI) considers a license free doesn't mean another group (Debian) does.
<thoreauputic> dtygel: I think you may be out of luck
<dtygel> thoreauputic: ok. It was a very hopeless deman... I had a tiny light of hope, though :(
<rubenv> as I see it now, I'd rather go the OSI route then Debian's way
<holycow> rubenv open source doesn't mean acceptable as in free, it seems  <-- thats also stupid
<holycow> rubenv, maybe your a little tired or something, you are eitehr very tired, or deliberately misinterpreting the issue
<thoreauputic> dtygel: it's a good idea to back up your stuff ( sorry to state the obvious)
<Amaranth> rubenv: Open Source != Free Software
<rubenv> holycow: no, I got lost along the way
<Predius> According to the FSF it is. =D
<Amaranth> Predius doesn't know what he is talking about. :/
<rubenv> I'll just accept the fact that though OSI approved, I can't use ASPL2 stuff
<rubenv> petty, cause there's plenty of fun things that would make a lot of magic
<rubenv> *pity
<lotusleaf> 8===D ~~ politics sucks
<jamesio2> ok, now let's talk about religion  ;)
<ermo> rubenv: You *CAN* use APSL2 stuff. Just don't expect it to bee included in debian 'main'
<Jimbob> Anyone know what's up with breezy's repo and the "invalid signatures" warning.
* lotusleaf screams
<Jimbob> s/./?/
<dtygel> thoreauputic: I made backups, I have backups, but I don't know how to recover only erased messages in them. The problem is that I always erased those messages right after I received them. And now the mailman server that served my mail-list broke down! And I want to recover the e-mails which were subscribed...
<rubenv> ermo: that's exactly one of the reasons why I'm not a big Debian fan
<rubenv> but that's personal opinion
<gaussian88> Anyone here have problems connecting to an LDAP server from the version of EVOLUTION shipped with UBUNTU?????????????????????
<Deep6> gaussian88, I do a little I've not looked a lot but I don't know where  to configure it
<gaussian88> I put our LDAP setting is the Evolution --> Contacts --> LDAP address book, but the settings just seem to magically disappear.
<gaussian88> We have a proper LDAP server.  We connect to it from our Fedora (yuk) computers, but Ubuntu and/or Evolution is having an issue.
<gaussian88> should I go into more detail????
<ermo> lotusleaf: But isn't politics a sideeffect of people trying to to define what means something to them. For FSF, it's all about the freedom to share your thoughts applied to the domain of software development. Surely that doesn't suck when you stop to think about it?
* holycow waves
<foo_> has anyone run Sybase ASE on Ubuntu?
<ReleaseX> hello all
<jamesio2> howdy
<Deep6> gaussian88, ok I managed to find out how to set it up now, and I can't connect to ours either...
<ermo> lotusleaf: But from that principle comes a sh*tload of bothersome details. And I hate those details too, btw.
<HappyFool> i've written a page on the ubuntu wiki, and one of the comments I've made is that it *might* be unsafe to edit /etc/modules -- is this overly conservative? What could realistically go wrong? (page is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IntelFiveThreeSixEPModemHowto)
<gaussian88> Deep6: are you having problems with configuring the "address book properties" under the "details" tab?
<Deep6> gaussian88, hold
<matthias_> hi there?
<gaussian88> Deep6: Regardless of what is entered in the "search base" field, the entries just disappear once the window is closed.
<Deep6> gaussian88, I can't even connect
* gaussian88 really really hopes other on the list are seeing my comments.   :)
<gaussian88> Deep6: Yeah - Because of this, I doubt ANYONE will EVER be able to connect to an LDAP server
<gaussian88> hmmmmmm
<gaussian88> Don't know if this is an Evolution thing, or an "evolution shipped with Ubuntu" thing.     ;)
<ermo> Amaranth: off the top of your head, do you know any alternative to debian-marillat?
<Deep6> gaussian88, my search base stays
<gaussian88> oh my
<Amaranth> ermo: well, the backports folks are working on it, i think
<gaussian88> I was afraid of that
<Amaranth> ermo: But the backports project seems to be disliked as well. :D
<gaussian88> I've installed Ubuntu several times, and none of them kept the settings there
<Amaranth> ermo: Because it makes it hard to upgrade to a new version of ubuntu.
<Deep6> gaussian88, if it's any consellation mine doesn't work despite me having the correct info
<osity> Predius: hey man .....werent you helping me out with raid the other day?
<ermo> Amaranth: It may be just me, but how does installing codecs (which I do) affect an entire system, if said codecs are installed in a FSH compatible location? And not only that, but also in a 'debianized' way?
<gaussian88> Deep6: your thoughts?
<gaussian88> I've got none right now
<gaussian88> Time to debug I guess.     :p
<gaussian88> :-p
<gaussian88> what really bugs me is, if I click "find possible search bases", it finds our search base properly.   and automatically.  It just doesn't connect nor hold the settings in the window.
<abarbaccia> hey - anybody here a developer for ubuntu?  I want to know how I can get more involved
<gaussian88> I just keep getting "The search did not complete succssfully"
<gaussian88> grrrrr
<Amaranth> ermo: If Ubuntu hoary has them but the marillat or backports versions are newer they may or may not get upgraded to their Ubuntu breezy versions even if the breezy versions are actually newer
<Amaranth> ermo: Although for some packages you would be safe using marillat and backports. If you choose to use them turn them on, install the one package you want, then turn them off right away.
<warty> #skate
<bluefoxicy> somebody go to linspire.com and see if "your account" exists with your real e-mail address
<bluefoxicy> I just went there and they had me logged in and everything
<bluefoxicy> first visit.
<bluefoxicy> why the hell do they have access to that info?
<Amaranth> abarbaccia: #ubuntu-devel is the developer hangout and #ubuntu-motu is the Masters of the Universe channel, the place were universe hackers talk. You'd probably be doing things in universe so you'll want to join both.
<ermo> Amaranth: ah. I see where my mistake lies. Your comment is much appreciated.
<jamesio2> yesterday someone was asking for help in a programming ide and many people said to use "xxxxx" application... and for the life of me, I can't remember what "xxxxx" was
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: Are you using a proxy?
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: I'm not getting logged in.
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  squid proxy here, but it doesn't have anythingi n it.
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  alright then.
<ermo> Amaranth: Basically, if I pinned the debian-marrillat repo to have a lower priority be default and then just pinned the codecs package to have a high priority, I would be somewhat safe?
<AirWays> Hmm
<Amaranth> ermo: Some of those codecs might be in Ubuntu. Only get the ones you absolutely need.
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  maybe I got an account somehow with some site linspire hosts, *shrug* I dunno.  I never saw their site though, I just have an account for no reason.
<ermo> Amaranth: since that would give me just the one component (w32codecs) I need?
<abarbaccia> Amaranth, thanks for the help
<bluefoxicy> at any rate, does anyone have any experiencewith linspire?  o.o we have it at work and I want to sell it.
<AirWays> When I'm trying to install aMule and I put this to terminal: sudo apt-get install amule <-- Terminal says to packet not found, why?
<jfk303> jamesio2,  eclipse aybe
<ermo> Amaranth: methinks fiddling with it a bit is in order ^_^
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: We're all Ubuntu users...
<jamesio2> jfk303, is that in a repository?  I did a search in synaptic and didn't find it
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  well so am I but I've tried mandrake, suse, red hat, fedora core, slackware, and Gentoo
<lok> I look for a hoary backports mirror which works right know
<lok> -k
<jfk303> jamesio2, give me a minute I can't remember
<osity> i nned help setting up raid partitions
<osity> *need
<AirWays> When I'm trying to install aMule and I put this to terminal: sudo apt-get install amule <-- Terminal says to packet not found, why?
<jamesio2> jfk303, no prob.  I did find eclipse.org.  it looks pretty interesting.
<jfk303> jamesio2, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/EclipseIDE this worked for me...
<thenuke> AirWays: Always check http://ubuntuguide.org/ before asking simple questions from IRC
<mvirkkil> Any news about the CD shipments?
<jamesio2> jfk303, thanks
<jfk303> jamesio2,  try #eclipse aswell, there a bit slow but v. friendly...
<thenuke> AirWays: Follow every step in there in "how to install amule -section"
<AirWays> Well there is only: sudo apt-get install amule
<jamesio2> jfk303, "a bit slow" ... is that a comment on their abilities, or their response time?   ;)
<thenuke> AirWays: well, you obviously did not read it enough
<thenuke> AirWays: and skipped the second part of it.
<thenuke> AirWays: 2. #
<thenuke> # Read How to add extra repositories?
<thenuke> #
<thenuke> oops
<thenuke> click that link
<thenuke> and do what it says, it's not pointed to you in there just for fun you know :)
<jfk303> jamesio2, lol no, their abilities are good! lol, just sometimes response times, might be because I'm in the UK
<jono> hi all
<goldfish_> hi jono
<jono> can anyone suggest a simple to set up and use imap server?
<jono> hi goldfish_
<jfk303> jamesio2, middle of the night etc...???
<gaussian88> ACTION <--- would like to ask a favor from a few people here if it's not too much trouble:  Please go to Evolution --> Contacts --> Right click on "on LDAP servers" and create a new address book --> Go to the properties of the new LDAP address book, then go to the DETAILS tab, then enter in anything for the SEARCH BASE.   Click OK, then go back into the properties --> details and see if your settings for the SEARCH BASE are there. 
<gaussian88> I would like to know if anyone else if having this issue.
<jfk303> :)
<jamesio2> jfk303, hehehe... k.  I'm in New Orleans, so I hope I do better.
<jamesio2> jfk303, I just wish I could remember what app the guy was asking about.  it looked really impressive.
<jamesio2> brb
<gaussian88> jono: r u connecting to an existing IMAP server or do you want to CREATE one?
<Levander> What the dpkg command to reconfigure my X configuration?  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-window-system" didn't work.
<jono> gaussian88, to create one
<goldfish_> Levander: xserver-xorg
<goldfish_> Levander: if you are on hoary
<Levander> thanks goldfish_, am using hoary
<goldfish_> kk
<gaussian88> jono: Sorry.  I'm no help in that dept.   However, I do know a few people using desknow for their email/collab server.  They seem very happy with it.   probably www.desknow.org or com.
<Anubis> http://www.realistanew.com/2005/03/18/gnome-menu-editor/
<Amaranth> Anubis: That's old.
<Amaranth> Anubis: http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<jfk303> jamesio2,  yeah, ok, describe what it did
<Anubis> Amaranth, the real question is : Does the "new" one work?
<Amaranth> Anubis: Yes.
<Amaranth> Anubis: Except that you can't add anything to the new menus you create.
<jamesio> jfk303, well it was a c++ ide.  it looked almost exactly like microsoft studio
<Amaranth> Anubis: But all the other stuff works.
<Amaranth> Anubis: For instance, I couldn't find anything I couldn't delete. :)
* Amaranth goes back to the meeting
<jamesio> jfk303, I want to say it started with an A
<jfk303> sorry man, no clue
<safrax> Anjuta?
<jamesio> that's it
<jamesio> thanks
<jfk303> woo
<jamesio> hehe
<jamesio> I knew it was an A name
<jamesio> my a.d.d. isn't that bad
<jfk303> I love this place
<jamesio> I'm going to use this place a lot...
<jamesio> as I keep telling everyone, I'm "moving my life to linux"
<Levander> how do I cancel out of this dpkg-reconfigure script?  Ctrl-C isn't working
<Anubis> Amaranth, the damn thing is still broken
<Anubis> it does not show the double Realplayer menu entries
<Anubis> so I can I delete the duplicate entry?
<Anubis> where is the delete option?!
<Anubis> lol
<Amaranth> Anubis: You need to get the new pyxdg, gnome-menus, and wipe out all your old changes.
<Anubis> wow
<Amaranth> Anubis: And saying "the damn thing is still broken" doesn't make me want to work on it very much.
<Anubis> huh?
<Anubis> I don't understand that
<jamesio> anyone know of a good desktop wallpaper changer?
<Amaranth> Anubis: I'm in the meeting right now, don't have time to explain.
<Anubis> why would my menu not be updated if my system is updated?
<Amaranth> Anubis: Use the getlatest.py script.
<Anubis> k
<Anubis> thanks
<Anubis> did not mean to offend anyone
<osity> where are the raid guys at?
<jamesio> and a good system monitor that sits on the desktop?
<Anubis> just does not make sense to me to make a DE without a menu editor
<Anubis> I'm mad at gnome
<Anubis> jamesh, plenty
<tritium> Anubis, not all apps have yet started using the freedesktop.org standards.
<Anubis> jamesio, plenty
<Amaranth> Anubis: They needed to push the new menu spec asap.
<Amaranth> And yes, my menu editor doesn't work on apps that don't use the new spec, even though they show up in your menu.
<Amaranth> Like crossover office things.
<jamesio> anubis, I've always seen people's desktops in the screenshot list, but they never say what they're running
<jamesio> anubis, and I always see cool little apps running...
<florian> hi
<jamesio> anubis, just trying to make a list of things I "need to check out"
<florian> what plugins do i need to play mp3s?
<shadow255> has anyone seen a problem using Hoary with dialup connection where the system connects with pppd at boot automatically, before the user even logs in?
<Anubis> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Anubis>  libgnome-menu0_2.10.1-0ubuntu1+cvs20050425_i386.deb
<Anubis>  libgnome-menu0
<Anubis> jamesio, gkrellm, gdesktops. Done
<Anubis> Amaranth, script was not too nice to me either
<Amaranth> Anubis: Oy, I don't know why that happens.
<Anubis> and very simply
<Anubis> where is the "delete" option
<Amaranth> Anubis: http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/gnome-menus_2.10.1-0ubuntu1+cvs20050425_i386.deb http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/libgnome-menu0_2.10.1-0ubuntu1+cvs20050425_i386.deb
<Amaranth> Anubis: x86 only
<Amaranth> Anubis: Then run rm ~/.local/share/applications/* ~/.local/share/desktop-directories/* ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<HappyFool> shadow255: what problems are you having?
<Amaranth> Anubis: And ignore the warnings that command gives you
<shadow255> HappyFool: well, setting up Hoary for a friend who only has dialup, after running pppconfig and making some false starts (wrong username!), got the dial-up working...
<Thorrn4> Hello!! I just changed my graphics card, and I cannot boot into Ubuntu...the X Windows, I think it said, is not working (Im on a live cd right now)
<shadow255> HappyFool: then initiated the Gnome Modem Monitor to see how it would work for her, with the result being that now every time her system is booted, it automatically dials her ISP before presenting login!
<HarrisonF> those pesky gnomes dialing your modem!
<jamesio> anubis, thanks.  I'm installing gkrellm now
<HappyFool> yeah, i had that too
<shadow255> HarrisonF: hehe
<HappyFool> I used pppconfig instead
<Anubis> Amaranth, will there be a delete option after all this?
<Amaranth> Anubis: There is one, yes.
<Anubis> thanks
<HappyFool> i couldn't figure out how to switch that dialup-on-boot off
<Amaranth> Anubis: For entries and menus.
<shadow255> HappyFool: pppconfig worked, but I was hoping the panel applet for the modem monitor would make it simpler for her to control the connection
<Amaranth> Anubis: And I couldn't find an entry I couldn't delete, even the kde ones.
<Thorrn4> can someone help me with my problem?
<AirWays> I have put this -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary <- to sources.list file and i'm trying to apt-get install amule but terminal says to that file not found
<AirWays> Why
<HappyFool> shadow255: i don't think the hoary modem applet will help
<HappyFool> the warty one did "the right thing"
<HappyFool> maybe you can add one launcher to do a "pon", and another to do "poff" ?
<shadow255> HappyFool: I've reached the same conclusion, modem lights seemed to work well, modem monitor is a disaster
<HappyFool> and add a network monitor to show (sort of) connection status on ppp0
<shadow255> HappyFool: yeah, you're right, a script with a panel launcher is probably the way to go
<HappyFool> i get the feeling dialup is a poor second cousin these days ;) i guess most people have adsl or something else
<shadow255> HappyFool: I think that's right too, unfortunately, not everyone is ready for broadband for various reasons :(
<AirWays> I have put this -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary <- to sources.list file and i'm trying to apt-get install amule but terminal says to that file not found .. Whats wrong?
<shadow255> HappyFool: now that we have that problem of dial-on-boot, what's the best way to get it stopped?
<HappyFool> i think i disabled the interface in gnome altogether
<shadow255> what a pain ;)
<HappyFool> System->Admin->Networking, click on Modem Connection, then Properties, then click the "This device is configured" off
<HappyFool> yeah
<Anubis> Amaranth, should I restart Gnome or just killall -9 gnome-panel?
<Amaranth> Anubis: Shouldn't need to do either.
<Anubis> k
<HappyFool> i don't see why there isn't a "dialup on boot" setting
<HappyFool> daft
<Anubis> ahhhh
<Anubis> the duplicate is gone!
<shadow255> HappyFool: cool, thanks for that tip, going to find out if X forwarding will work with that system (we're a long way from the friend's place!)
<Anubis> no need for smeg at the moment!
<Amaranth> Anubis: heh
<jamesio> anubis, gkrellm is way too cool
<Anubis> yes!
<Anubis> Amaranth, Thanks man!
<jamesio> the plasma hd monitor is funny
<teleyinex> hi
<Amaranth> Anubis: But if you used smeg to change it and got the duplicate because of that your change is gone.
<Anubis> jamesio, it is, glad to be of help.
<Levander> If while I'm inside GNOME and X, I hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, going back to GDM and have to relogin, does that re-read my xorg.conf file?
<teleyinex> i have tried kubuntu-desktop and hangs very easily
<Levander> Just need to know because I modified my configuration and want an eay way to test.
<teleyinex> dunno why but i have deinstalled
<Anubis> Amaranth, Yeah I used the old menu-editor to add Realplayer and it resulted in duplicate that i could not remove
<Anubis> until now
<Anubis> Very appreceiative
<HappyFool> shadow255: good luck ;)
<Anubis> I'm obsessive and that was really bugging me
<HappyFool> Levander: yeah, i thing it does
<Anubis> thanks again
<shadow255> HappyFool: many thanks :)
<AirWays> I have put this -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary <- to sources.list file and i'm trying to apt-get install amule but terminal says to that file not found .. Whats wrong?
<Anubis> jamesio, i like the glass and invisible themes for gkrellm
<Levander> HappyFool: okay, thanks, it'd be nice to know for sure though...
<crimsun> AirWays: the archive is currently broken, it's being fixed.
<Anubis> Gdesklets uses Python, and one or both after 14days starts to suck up my swap
<crimsun> AirWays: many packages will be uninstallable for a few hours
<HappyFool> Levander: guess you've seen this? http://ubuntuguide.org/#restartgnomewithoutreboot
<AirWays> Ah okay
<Levander> HappyFool: okay, thanks, somebody just said same thing you did in #debian, two sources saying "should" is good enough for me
<Levander> HappyFool: thanks
<osity> Anyone setup up raid on ubuntu?
<jamesio> anubis, where can I get those?
<Levander> osity: on #fedora, somebody was telling me ubuntu doesn't have the greatest raid software, supposed to be one of its weaknesses, but I don't know
<osity> levander thanks!
<zoddan> what is the name of the applet for KDE so i can see my WLAN stat and battery in taskbar ?
<blk> hey has anyone tried initng? i did and i'm quite impressed! now i'm looking for someone who'd want to put up a manual into the wiki, maybe even make a deb. (i don't have a lot of experience with creating debs) - there are still some rough edges, main matter is de-gentooing and debianizing these config files
<crimsun> blk: you should bring that up in the kickoff meeting (#ubuntu-meeting), but be aware there's an agenda, and the meeting is slated to last quite a while
<Echylo> how can you move a whole dir with terminal?
<blk> crimsun: ok, i'll inform myself about that meeting
<Levander> Echylo: mv -r it think, but the answer to your questin is definitely yes
<crimsun> blk: (http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/temp/specs)
<Levander> mv -r I think*
<Echylo> :)
<chrissturm> just mv
<Echylo> thanks :)
<HappyFool> just mv
<Echylo> owke :D
<osity> how do i find out what channel a user is in ?
<Levander> yeah, i think HappyFool's right about "just mv"
<blk> crimsun: thanks
<goldfish_> osity: /wi user
<chrissturm> ./whois user
<osity> thanks
<HappyFool> mv <olddir> <wherever>
<HappyFool> it would be very hard to move a directory and *not* it's contents, after all ;)
<Levander> HappyFool: but if <wherever> already exists, won't that move <olddir> to <wherever>/<olddir>?
<Echylo> jup, mv does it work just fine
<HappyFool> yeah
<Echylo> but It won't overwrite a existing dir
<HappyFool> thought that's what he wanted
<Levander> HappyFool: think u gotta "rm <olddir>" first
<Echylo> how should you move it? if you delete it first?
<Levander> or "rm -r <olddir> first
<Echylo> the contents need to be moved too
<chrissturm> levander: so you remove it and then move it :)
<goldfish_> rm -rf <dir?
<Levander> your remove the target, then move the source
<Levander> goldfish_: yeah, if there are some write protected files, -f will ignore all the warnings about rm'ing them
<xc> damn, gnome is slow and sluggish on my p2-400 with 128mb ram
<xc> thought it would be still good enough to run ubuntu just fine
<Levander> xc: best hardware upgrade would be more memory if possible
<xc> yeah I know
<xc> but sdram is expensive :P
<SymGeosis> Is anybody else having problems with Backports? I keep getting "500 not found" error messages
<Levander> xc: sometimes I start swapping and things get slow with 512MB
<Levander> but I run a lotta servers sometimes
<Levander> that I'm developing with
<xc> checking ebay for a good ram deal now
<Levander> SymGeosis: ppl are recommended not to use backports because of problems like that
<HappyFool> xc: how about something like xfce? (not that i've used it, but it's supposed to be lightweight?)
<djm62> xc: ebuyer might be as good
<shadow255> xc: anything below pIII is probably best run headless nowadays, or with an extremely minimalist desktop environment
<Levander> SymGeosis: that one just means that backports is down
<xc> HappyFool: might be worth a try
<djm62> xc: they price stuff dynamically, so you can wait for the volatile RAM market to go down before you buy
<SymGeosis> Levander, I figured that though being new to Ubuntu I wasn't sure. Any other suggestions for package servers then?
<Levander> SymGeosis: I stick to the ubuntu repositories
* SymGeosis nods.
<SymGeosis> Alright then.
<Levander> SymGeosis: what do u need not in the ubuntu ones?
* Adyeths sticks to the ubuntu repositories too.
* SymGeosis was just following the newbie howto guide.
<djm62> I have used gnome2 on an original pentium...
<Levander> SymGeosis: don't install anything unless your going to use it
<Levander> SymGeosis: if you want something that the ubuntuguide pionts you somewhere else for, it's prolly not in the ubuntu repositories
<SymGeosis> Well, I wouldn't see much reason in installing something I *didn't* need. ;)
<Levander> SymGeosis: your best bet would be to get it from wherever ubuntuguide tells you to get it from, seems like writers of that page knew what they were talking about, prolly recommend good sources
<Levander> SymGeosis: you'd be surprised, i was talking to a guy on here a couple of days ago who was just installing everything that sounded neat
<SymGeosis> Levander, bah.
<aeolist> what's so weird about that?
<aeolist> if he was totally new
<aeolist> it's ok
<Levander> SymGeosis: ubuntuguide doesn't recommend using backports anywhere does it?
<SymGeosis> I can't imagine what one would need outside of IRC, IM, and coding tools.
<SymGeosis> It was in the wiki...
<Levander> aeolist: i just had to tell him not to do that was all
<Adyeths> I install stuff that sounds neat. to see what its like. (but then I uninstall it if I don't like it. heh.)
* SymGeosis gets the link.
<Levander> Adyeths: yeah, but this guy was like installing all of merillat, which isn't even based on ubuntu even though most of the stuff installs okay
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask! | Temporary archive breakage, fixed shortly  | Please don't use breezy yet | FAQ: www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel | Ubuntu 5.04 is released!  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html
<Adyeths> ouch. heh.
<Levander> and he was asking me why he was having problems with the install
<Levander> i fixed one or two before i realized what he was doing
<Thorrn4> Hello!! I'm having a problem...I recently changed my Graphics Card, and now I cannot boot into Ubuntu...what must I do? (I'm on a Live cd)
<Adyeths> heh
<drspin> sucks that k3b has to be run as root :/
<HappyFool> what card?
<Levander> Thorrn4: you sure that the hardware card is plugged into the motherboard correctly?  That's just the first thing to check
<Thorrn4> an NVidia 5200
<SymGeosis> Levander, here's the link: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuHowCome
<shadow255> drspin: what sucks even more is that that's not always the case ;)
<Adyeths> oooh, why doens't ubuntu include setserial? I needed that to get my modem to work. (yes, I'm one of those unfortunate souls that still uses dialup)
<drspin> but the simplest way to burn music cd's
<osity> where can i get ubuntu raid partitioner help?
<drspin> shadow255: please explina
<drspin> *explain
<tritium> Adyeths, you can install it
<Adyeths> I did.
<Adyeths> but... had I not made sure my modem worked with what was on the cd I wouldn't have been able to get online.
<Levander> Adyeths: that looks like a good page, also, use http://www.ubuntuguide.org - any time there's something not on my system, i check that page first before I install it to see if it says anything about it
<Thorrn4> Levander, my Mepis Live CD seems to find it...it was loaded in the boot u
<Adyeths> and unfortunately, setserial isn't on the cd. (but fortunately for me I was smart enough to make sure I had it before installing. heh.)
<Thorrn4> p
<shadow255> drspin: it seems to vary from install to install, hardware has a lot to do with it, but some people don't have problems with burning with kernel 2.6.x as non-root, while others can't do it
<Levander> Thorrn4: so then the hardware is plugged in correctly
<drspin> shadow255: I had no trouble in warty
<Levander> Thorrn4: sorry, don't know much about the LiveCD
<drspin> shadow255: perhaps drive permissions
<shadow255> drspin: could be that, depends on what errors you're getting when you try as non-superuser
<Adyeths> that was actually the only thing that gave me any trouble with installing ubuntu.
<drspin> won't detect the media...
<drspin> shadow255: won't detect the media
<Adyeths> btw, I love this thing. It may be my imagination but things just seem to look better in ubuntu.
* Adyeths has already converted a friend of his to ubuntu who used to always recommend mandrake. lol.
* SymGeosis is very impressed with Ubuntu.
<Adyeths> me too. and so was my friend.
<SymGeosis> Got tired of always messing around with config files in FreeBSD.
<SymGeosis> And compiling stuff.
<Adyeths> everything just works. no fighting with things.
<Adyeths> thats not something I'm used to. lol.
<organon> that sounds too good :)
<HappyFool> Adyeths: hah. try getting a winmodem to work ;) (wasn't too hard, but did requiring patching and compiling)
<shadow255> Adyeths: I second that...  updated an outdated installation of RH (7.1!) with Hoary and found things working that didn't work before :)
<Adyeths> I don't have a winmodem thank god. lol.
<SymGeosis> Feh, winmodems == the bane of my existence.
<HappyFool> yeah. i sacrifice ram chips to the adsl gods every night, but no luck
<Marble2> Why does my sound keep skipping in amarok, it just started
<crimsun> Marble2: which backend are you using? (engine)
<Marble2> xine
<Marble2> but videos play fine using totem-xine
<Marble2> soundwise
<Marble2> so I don't think it's the engine
<theDCp-> hello
<theDCp-> wow there are alot of ubuntu supporters
<goldfish_> theDCp-: hey
<theDCp-> hey
<FlyingSquirrel32> anyone know of opensource software that downloads streaming media?
<Marble2> crimsun?
<SymGeosis> helix
<Nalioth> FlyingSquirrel32, streamripper
<crimsun> Marble2: try mv'ing ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/ and ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc out of the way and restarting amarok
<theDCp-> ok I be back some other time tc all
<crimsun> Marble2: sorry, I'm both at work and in a meeting right now
<theDCp-> !kill
<mvirkkil> Any news about the CD shipments?
<Marble2> ok
<tritium> FlyingSquirrel32, I found icecream and streamripper (apt-cache search stream | grep download)
<Marble2> ty
<osity> how do i find people in other channels?
<FlyingSquirrel32> cool, thanks
<tritium> FlyingSquirrel32, apt-cache search is very useful...
<Adyeths> I about went nuts waiting for the cd's I ordered. Fortunately a good soul who has a cable modem downloaded the cd images and burned them for me. heh.
<SymGeosis> osity, You could try a whois.
<osity> whats the command
<jamesio> anyone have any experience with freenx?
<SymGeosis> ...if you know their nick.
<goldfish_> osity: whoa re you looking for?
<osity> a guy named anethema
<SymGeosis> osity, /whois [nick] 
<osity> anethema No such nick/channel
<HappyFool> more likely anathema, if memory serves
<HappyFool> he's a reg here, isn't he?
<osity> i guesss that means he's not on
<osity> i thnk so
<osity> it's anethema......
<osity> HappyFool: have you setup raid on ubuntu ?
<HappyFool> nope, sorry
<osity> has anyone done any raid on ubuntu?
<HappyFool> nothing on the wiki, i take it?
<Fackamato> osity: Shouldn't be any problems, it's kernel specific, Ubuntu has very little to do with it
<osity> Fackamato: i dont know how to partiotion
<Fackamato> cfdisk device
<osity> i at the screen but im not sure how to partition it
* SymGeosis prefers fdisk
<osity> if you manually partition it gives an option for raid config
<HappyFool> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingToRAID1 seems a little cryptic. and may be applicable to warty only (?)
<SymGeosis> Though if you want to use fdisk you're going to need to read the man page to figure out what you want to do.
<goldfish_> how do you make a folder world writeable?
<goldfish_> what chmod value .....
<HappyFool> chmod o+rwx <foldername>
<queuetue> Sorry, offtopic : U.S. Citizens, the REAL ID act is being voted on tomorrow.  To learn more about this "easily machine readable national ID card and database" and contact your senators, go to http://www.unrealid.com - and that's all I'll say about it.
<HappyFool> or maybe "chmod -R o+rwX foldername", or something like that to change contents too
<goldfish_> yeah it's empty i just want it world writeable though
<goldfish_> thanks guys
<HappyFool> oisty: read this? http://www.linux-sxs.org/hardware/raid_for_idiots.html
<snugglebunny> queuetue, just welcome your new machine overlords with open arms.
<osity> thanks happy!
<HappyFool> not ubuntu specific, i don't think
<WeirdAl> Hello. I've installed rar and unrar and I still can't extract a multipart rar file
<WeirdAl> It just says "failed"
<JairunCaloth> do you have all of the rar files required
<WeirdAl> Yep
<IFR> Hi all, yet another bloody wifi question with 5.04. No GUI will allow me to configure my SUPPORTED card (Intel PRO/Wireless 2200 (Centrino) ipw2200 which, according to the Ubuntu Hardware Suport Wifi Network Cards wiki, works out of the box) AND repeated postings on the forums have failed. Has ANYONE else had this issue?
<JairunCaloth> Do you have any par files or any other way to check the integrity of the files that make up the archive?
<IFR> I have used command line iwconig which SOMETIMES gets the desired result
<WeirdAl> I don't see a par file.
<IFR> But it is as if ubuntu locks up the card and intermittantly interferes with the dhcp
<djm62> I thought we were due a load of mutually incompatible ID cards across the world, all with state-of-the-art (ie untested) encryption, and central databases that any ID thieves can get access to?
<djm62> a world of...profit ;)
<FlyingSquirrel32> Those programs didn't work. I think those are only for shoutcast. I need something like "stream down" for linux.
<WeirdAl> I do have one way to check the integrity
* WeirdAl boots Windows
* SymGeosis should learn not to install new OS'es when he's pumped up on pain meds.
<SymGeosis> I don't remember what I set my root password too. =(
<WeirdAl> use sudo
* SymGeosis slaps himself.
<AMIGrAve> is ubuntu supposed to be installable on a 64Mo i386 computer ?
<WeirdAl> reset it with sudo passswd
<HappyFool> or just stick to sudo
<SymGeosis> WeirdAl, good idea. Don't usually install sudo on my boxes so that never occured to me.
<WeirdAl> Standard with ubuntu
<SymGeosis> Yeah.
<Nalioth> FlyingSquirrel32, what streams do you want to save?
<HappyFool> if you really need a shell you can do sudo -s, or sudo -H -s
<Thorrn4> Hello!! What do I need to do to get my new Graphics Card to work? I just changed it...and not X server will not load
<zL0w4zer0> I have a question about the Ubuntu 5.04 add-on. A couple of days ago I downloaded and installed this cd, but today I saw that there war a new version available. Can I just install the new add-on cd over the old one?
<Fackamato> Thorrn4: details please
<FlyingSquirrel32> Nalioth, I need to record one of these webcasts. http://www.viavid.net/detailpage.aspx?sid=00002454
<JairunCaloth> Well, that only took a about 6 or 7 hours
<yamlo> When debian releases Sarge, will ubuntu make use of the update or has Ubuntu already taken a different path from Woody?
<Nalioth> FlyingSquirrel32, ah your clue might be the evil .aspx in the URL
<FlyingSquirrel32> Nalioth, and...
<mjr> yamlo, ubuntu is forked from debian sid somewhat independently of debian releases
<Rubin> yamlo: ubuntu starts with sid
<mjr> ubuntu releases, that is
<yamlo> hmmm... it's sad really...
<Rubin> yamlo: and has its own release cycle unrelated to debian's
<WeirdAl> ta-ta
<yamlo> Ubuntu should make use of it
<Thorrn4> I recently changed my Video Card, from a Radeon 7000 to a NVidia 5200.....when I tried to boot it up, I get an X server error....and the GUI could not load
<crimsun> AMIGrAve: yes, I've done several on 32 with a bit of low mem fudgery
<FlyingSquirrel32> Nalioth, the url to the actual file is: vmedia01.viavid.com/audio\00002454.asf
<Rubin> yamlo: ubuntu is already past it
<Burgundavia> yamlo, most of Ubuntu is newer than Sarge
<Fackamato> What do I type to check all the current tcp connections? not lsof..
<HappyFool> netstat
<Burgundavia> yamlo, Ubuntu is based on Sid, the rolling unstable
<yamlo> Burgundavia, well, that's great...
<Rubin> Fackamato: netstat
<HappyFool> e.g., netstat -ant
<Burgundavia> yamlo, was that supposed to be sarcastic?
* Rubin is slow today
<Nalioth> FlyingSquirrel32, you are dealing with the evil empires standard
<Nalioth> FlyingSquirrel32, stand by i'm gettin you  a URL to poke a hole in their armor
<yamlo> Burgundavia, no.. sorry... I mean, it's great!! I didn't want to feel old with Ubuntu.. but this is good news...
* paulsen- cries
<paulsen-> root@ubuntu:~# iwconfig wlan0 essid adhfhdaf
<paulsen-> root@ubuntu:~# iwconfig wlan0 | grep -i essid
<paulsen-> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<paulsen-> What on earth am I doing wrong here?
<FlyingSquirrel32> awsome...
<Nalioth> FlyingSquirrel32, here you go, have fun! http://www.geocities.com/majormms/
<Burgundavia> yamlo, just after Ubuntu releases, it syncs to Debian sid again, and then stays synced until the Upstream version freeze
<Thorrn4> what can I do to fix it?
<Nalioth> FlyingSquirrel32, i believe you will have to compile yourself, but it is worth it. with this you can download audio and video streams encoded in uncle billz codec
<paulsen-> I'm using hoarty, and a Linksys WMP54GS PCI-card
<paulsen-> ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Linksys,02/19/2004, 3.50.21.11) loaded
<paulsen-> any idea why it refuses to accept my essid setting?
<yamlo> Burgundavia, what is sid?
<Burgundavia> yamlo, Debian Unstable's codename
<Amaranth> Most of ubuntu isn't newer than sarge. Someone did a large report on this.
<Brooklyn_> Hi'
<osity> anyone use the raid tools in the ubuntu partitioner
<osity> ?
<paulsen-> :|
<lok> Amaranth Most of ubuntu isn't newer than sarge. Someone did a large report on this. <AHAHAHAH
<chrissturm> how can i use find to remove all CVS dirs from a tree?
<Brooklyn_> Can someone link me to the install guide, I cant seem to find the full guide for all the different platforms on the wiki
<Amaranth> lok: ...
<lok> well sarge will be realesed with gcc 3.3
<Amaranth> lok: So was hoary.
<lok> hoary 3.4
<Amaranth> not for C++
<paulsen-> why would one need the latest gcc version?
<lok> look at kde gnome etc... versions are all below hoary's
<thenuke> thenuke@Hero:~$ g++ --version
<thenuke> g++ (GCC) 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)
<thenuke> ?
<Amaranth> Those are the large noticable things.
<Amaranth> hoary is ahead there
<thenuke> so what's that "not for C++"
<Amaranth> thenuke: I said C++ was using 3.3
<Amaranth> thenuke: I guess C is too.
<lok> paulsen, I don't need it but I can't stand when I heard that sarge will be more up to date than hoary
<HappyFool> somebody claimed 3.4 for hoary
<paulsen-> Well, I dont know about you guys
<Amaranth> lok: You need to learn more before you try to talk about this.
<crimsun> the default gcc is 3.3, as is g++
<thenuke> oh ok
<paulsen-> but I rather run welltested packages than bleeding edge
<paulsen-> hence, I choose to run ubuntu instead of gentoo
<paulsen-> :-)
<Brooklyn_> anyone
<paulsen-> Do anyone here have any experience in using 802.11 under ubuntu?
<Brooklyn_> Can someone link me to the install guide, I cant seem to find the full guide for all the different platforms on the wiki
<crimsun> for breezy, gcc 4.0, and at least g++ 3.4
<paulsen-> I'm about to rip myself bald if I cant get this fixed soon
<thread> Brooklyn_: I seem to have a bit of it now
<usynic> paulsen-: yup.
<thread> Brooklyn_: ask
<usynic> paulsen-: all three of my boxes use 802.11
<paulsen-> usynic: I'm having big problems getting it to work
<usynic> paulsen-: what chipset?
<paulsen-> usynic: this is the famous broadcom chip
<Thorrn4> What do I need to do to get my new Graphics Card to work? I just changed it...and not X server will not load.  I recently changed my Video Card, from a Radeon 7000 to a NVidia 5200.....when I tried to boot it up, I get an X server error....and the GUI could not load
<paulsen-> whats the command to list pci devices again?
<usynic> lspci
<usynic> paulsen-: you'll probably need ndiswrapper
<tritium> FlyingSquirrel32, xine and gxine can also save streams...
<paulsen-> usynic: I have it installed and configured like the howto at the wiki tells me to
<crimsun> Thorrn4: did you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Fackamato> Thorrn4: remove the ati drivers, install the nvidia drivers
<paulsen-> 0000:00:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<Fackamato> and then follow crimsun's delightly instructions
<Brooklyn_> am i doing something wrong
<paulsen-> root@ubuntu:~# ndiswrapper -l
<paulsen-> Installed ndis drivers:
<paulsen-> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<Nalioth> tritium, he wants to save those nasty asx and asf streams
<paulsen-> usynic: check this out..
<usynic> paulsen-: what does iwconfig show?
<HappyFool> Brooklyn_: what are you trying to do?
<Nalioth> tritium, i sent him here http://www.geocities.com/majormms/
<tritium> Nalioth, I've even saved .wmv streams
<Nalioth> tritium, yes, thats what asf and asx points to
<Brooklyn_> I want the full install guie for the different platforms
<Thorrn4> Fackamato, how do I remove the ATI driver?
<Nalioth> tritium wmv and wma files
<Brooklyn_> I cant find it on the wiki
<paulsen-> root@ubuntu:~# iwconfig wlan0 essid poopcake
<paulsen-> root@ubuntu:~# iwconfig wlan0 | grep ESSID
<paulsen-> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<paulsen-> this is ndiswrapper 1.1 aswell
<tritium> Nalioth, right, I've saved them without the need of anything other than xine
<crimsun> Thorrn4: you need to select the nv driver first using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nalioth> tritium, lots of providers won't let you direct d/l them, tho
<crimsun> Thorrn4: then follow the directions on wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<paulsen-> usynic: any idea what to try next?
<tritium> Nalioth, they can't tell, though
<paulsen-> usynic: I did actually manage to get the wifi link up once.. with a latency of 19000ms...
<Nalioth> tritium, i prefer using mmsclient over wading and parsing a mile-long-line of URL or code
<usynic> paulsen-: did you try passing acpi=noirq to the kernel?
<paulsen-> usynic: this also is a brand new fresh-out-of-the-box linksys card.. it's 2 hours old :P
<paulsen-> no
<Brooklyn_> uhg
<Thorrn4> Package `xserver-xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<Nalioth> tritium, there is a xine-plugin, also at that site
<paulsen-> I'll try that. Where do I set that?
<HappyFool> Brooklyn_: i'm not sure that comprehensive install guides exist. what platform are you having problems with?
<usynic> in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HappyFool> Brooklyn_: I presume you've read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallHowTo
<tritium> Nalioth, ?
<paulsen-> usynic: does it need to be inserted at any special place or just at the bottom?
<usynic> paulsen-: on the kernel line
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: did you look into the gnome blog bug?
<osity> i need help with raid!
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: no, I've not.
<Amaranth> lok: http://azure.humbug.org.au/~aj/blog/2005/04/14#2005-04-14-sarge-v-hoary
<usynic> osity: pretty easy, you just point and spray.
<paulsen-> usynic: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash acpi=noirq
<osity> usynic : :)
<paulsen-> usynic: like that?
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: ok
<usynic> paulsen: yeah
<tritium> Nalioth, e.g., Nalioth, I'm talking about, e.g., xine http://some.server.com/some/stream.wmv#save:/tmp/stream.wmv
<paulsen-> usynic: ok, I'll reboot the box to test. brb.
<seth_slackware> Hey
<seth_slackware> My mics not working in TeamSpeck 2
<mamagata> hallo
<seth_slackware> I have it turned up in alsamixer
<thread> I have a Dell 700m that shuts off completely when I tell it to hibernate. When I turn it back on, it boots with the bios, but once linux starts booting it seems to (sometimes) properly resume from the hibernate. Is it supposed to boot back up w/bios screens and all when I turn it back on?
<seth_slackware> what else can I check
<seth_slackware> ?
<mamagata> new ubunter user
<usynic> seth_slackware: maybe try #slackware :P
<seth_slackware> I am on ubuntu
<mamagata> please help me
<Nalioth> tritium, at http://www.geocities.com/majormms/ there is both a standalone client and a xine-plugin
<usynic> thread: yes, it's using swsusp
<mamagata> i installed ubuntu but i have old files on windows partitions
<Nalioth> mamagata, please state the nature of your medical emergency.
<thread> usynic: there isn't a way to get it to resume any nicer?
<mamagata> and they are not on the ubutu desktop
<tritium> Nalioth, I don't mind typing "#save:filename" at the end of an MRL
<thread> usynic: is this acpi stuff that is still being developed in the linux kernel?
<Nalioth> tritium, you are an old dog (linux wise) and know many tricks
<yamlo> I really like the fixedsys font in Windows, is there a way to install it on ubuntu?
<tritium> Nalioth, hey, 31 isn't that old! ;)
<usynic> thread: that's what happens if you suspend to disk... you have the suspend to ram option sometimes
<Nalioth> tritium, i said linux-wise
<thread> usynic: that method doesn't shut the machine off completely, right? you're still consuming some power
<mamagata> hey guys, it's a bit too confused, i look on the web
<tritium> Nalioth, :-)
<mamagata> C ya
<Nalioth> tritium, i'm almost 40, been using linux for over 5 years and don't know Dick (or Jane, either)
<usynic> thread: yup.
<lok>  1565 (50%) are newer than sarge.  908 (29%) are newer in sarge than hoary  << so it's what I told you
<usynic> thread: but hibernate in windows would do the same thing... you'd get the bios screen
<yamlo> Nalioth, why don't you buy CBT software.. it'll teach you
<thread> usynic: could you point me in the right direction for getting my Fn-Esc (Stand by) key to work? it currently does nothing.
<AMIGrAve> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a 500Mhz celeron laptop with 64Mo ram, I always get this error (in an installer dialog box red backgrounded title "Install the base system") when it install packages : the error is : "Not installing to unclean target"  PS: I installed on a partition that I choosed to format
<usynic> thread: I have no idea - I didn't have to do anything for mine to work
<thread> usynic: dell?
<usynic> it's a thinkpad
<thread> k.. I'll have to research that
<thread> usynic: thanks for the answers!
<usynic> np
<paulsen> I have a short term memory, where are you, the person who just helped me?
<goldfish_> usynic i think it was.
* paulsen blows a kiss to usynic 
<paulsen> you are like the magic man!
<paulsen> .. or women!
<usynic> yeah
<usynic> whoa
<usynic> way too close
<paulsen> perhaps that little kernel setting should be mentioned on the wifi page in the wiki
<usynic> unless you're a hotty.
<usynic> :)
<usynic> paulsen: they mention it in the troubleshooting section
<paulsen> hm.
<paulsen> guess I didnt notice that
<usynic> I didn't notice it either at first.
<paulsen> I was busy thinking about killing someone with a shovel
<usynic> I had to ask in #ndiswrapper, where they proceeded to make fun of my stupidity.
<paulsen> I tried earlier to get a D-Link DWL-520+ card to work
<paulsen> it hardlocked and paniced the kernel
<paulsen> I had like 98731497613597613975313 entries in dmesg
<paulsen> tx flood
<sbcl3_> anyone know how to install a firefox theme?
<sbcl3_> i have a .jar file but don't know what to do with it
<paulsen> threw the card in the trash and went out and bought two new linksys cards
<JairunCaloth> I havn't isntalled any in linux yet
<paulsen> and then I couldnt get those to work either..
<paulsen> :-)
<|QuaD-_> anyone here using blam? anyone reccomend it over liferea?
<REBELinBLUE> hey
<paulsen> now
<REBELinBLUE> I'm having a bit of trouble installing gstreamer-0.8-faad anyone mind giving me a hand?
<Nalioth> REBELinBLUE, what sort of trouble?
<paulsen> usynic: I visisted a site somwhere but I forgot to bookmark it.. It had links for different X tools to see signal strength etc
<REBELinBLUE> synaptic gives me the following error
<REBELinBLUE> gstreamer0.8-faad:
<REBELinBLUE>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<paulsen> usynic: any idea what the name of those things was?
<crimsun> REBELinBLUE: make sure you're using the testing debian-marillat repo, not the unstable one
<paulsen> usynic: I think one of them had "radar" in the name.. the other one was some kind of GNOME applet
<usynic> paulsen: there's network-monitor for the gnome panel
<REBELinBLUE> oh that looks like it, had both testing and unstable in there
<REBELinBLUE> just checking.....
<paulsen> usynic: hm, network-monitor wasnt exactly verbose
<paulsen> usynic: the applet I saw a screenshot of had much more info about the wireless stuff
<paulsen> (and a list of aviable SSID's)
<usynic> oh, I dunno
<amaro> This happens on a daily basis: when I open synaptic, it open in the taskpar, my mouse is in the waiting state, and then after 20 to 30 seconds, it disappears.
<amaro> Why does this happen?
<usynic> brb
<REBELinBLUE> thats it crimsun, thanks you're a star
<REBELinBLUE> paulsen usynic: the applet I saw a screenshot of had much more info about the wireless stuff --- Sounds like NetworkManager?
<Burgundavia> REBELinBLUE, network manger is going to be in breezy
<REBELinBLUE> ah right
<paulsen> REBELinBLUE: yeah, thats it. thanks.
<paulsen> breezy is the next ubuntu release?
<REBELinBLUE> yeh
<paulsen> hm, its only aviable as rpm
<paulsen> perhaps there is a debian package for it.
<Tezkah> breezy boozer
<REBELinBLUE> damn, I thought gstreamer0.8-faad would allow me to play AAC files :(
<amaro> if a certain package needs a certain library with a lower version than the one installed. What should I do?
<Tezkah> does the isntaller partition harddrives like the Mandrake one used to?
<amaro> Should I install both?
<Tezkah> I have an NTFS drive (oops), and I'd like to dual boot
<Tezkah> should I make an empty partion beforehand?
<goldfish_> the installer does the partitioning for you
<goldfish_> just give it free space to partition
<Tezkah> excellent
<punkrockguy318> what's  a good IRC channel for C programming?
<amaro> #C
<Burgundavia> Tezkah, you will need to do custom paritioning, otherwise it will wipe out your NTFS partition
<amaro> lol
<punkrockguy318> thanks
<steingrd> hm. i've never tried ubuntu before, so i put it on my laptop today (had to boot it through my lan...). it installed through a curses interface, it took a while, but it never actually set up X or anything. i'm guessing that ain't normal?
<Tezkah> ruh roh
* Tezkah backs everything up beforehand
<Burgundavia> steingrd, curses interface is normal
<Burgundavia> steingrd, did you choose expert install?
<dataw0lf|w> steingrd: did you choose 'server' installation?
<steingrd> dataw0lf|w: uhm, i was never presented with such a choice...
<dataw0lf|w> Warty?
<Marble2> how can I create a bash file that simply loops a command over and over again
<Tezkah> cron?
<Marble2> I could do a cron
<Marble2> but it seems easier in bash
<steingrd> dataw0lf|w: no, 5.04 hoary
<dataw0lf|w> Marble2: while true
<dataw0lf|w>     do
<dataw0lf|w> #your command
<dataw0lf|w>     done
<Mabus> Hi, I just flashed my BIOS, and when I rebooted, GRUB just comes up with the string "GRUB _" on the screen, and nothing happens .. Any tips/hints on how to fix it ?
<dataw0lf|w> steingrd: huh.  Type 'startx' at the command prompt and tell me what, if any, errors are output.
<Mabus> GRUB is loaded from the MBR, I thought, so I don't see how a BIOS flash can affect it ?
<La_PaRCa> Hey kids. Anyone know if the hoary cds shipped yet?
<dataw0lf|w> as well, if it doesn't start X, /priv me your X log
<ifr> Any wifi gurus out there?
<transgress> define gurus
<Tezkah> right click on the Windows Taskbar, repair connection
* Tezkah ducks
<dataw0lf|w> man iwconfig
<steingrd> dataw0lf|w: it starts X with 640x480 or something, without a window manager, no windows or anything
<ifr> One who can help me troubleshoot a problem with a supported card past the gui interface!
<airox> Hi.
<dataw0lf|w> steingrd: so ctrl-alt-backspace it, go to your log, and tell me whats there
<ifr> Hi airox
<steingrd> dataw0lf|w: ok, one sec
<airox> Anyone ever used VMware in Ubuntu ?
<transgress> ah then dataw0lf|w was right... man iwconfig
<REBELinBLUE> i have to use iwconfig to get my wifi connection up and running, the GUI interface is pretty useless
<airox> I got it working, but there it doesn't detects my disc when booting up VMware.
<ifr> Er, yes I';ve done that thanks. Anyone else?
<ifr> Yes I agree, and I am having problems intermittently with the command line as well!
<REBELinBLUE> no mode, channel/frequency options etc
<ifr> I'm running a Intel PRO/Wireless 2200 (Centrino) ipw2200
<dataw0lf|w> what type of problems?
<Moe|Joe> hi people, i jus installed ubuntu on my ibm thinkpad 600x and after i log in...nothing happens
<ifr> which according to the ubuntu 5.04 page works out of the bo with everything
<dataw0lf|w> cats and dogs falling from the sky?
<thread> ifr: it seems to for me...
<ifr> However I keep gtting shunted off networks. nd once that happens nothing I have tried short of restart (and not always that) allows it to reacquire a dhcp lease
<ifr> yes thread?
<ifr> Thread, you have the same card?
<thread> ifr: have you installed whereami, waproamd, or any of these auto network configurator deailios?
<steingrd> dataw0lf|w: well, first of all my logs are in norwegian... but it looks like gconfd is started and then there are some gconfd messages about gnome.xml.defaults and a write protected configuration source (heh, messages in norwegian look funny, crappy translation and hard to translate back into english)
<thread> ifr: yes but I don't think your problem is with the card or the drivers, but the software controlling them
<ifr> No, I have not. Thanks for that
<ifr>  I agree entirely
<ifr> which one of those worked for you>
<ifr> ?
<dataw0lf|w> steingrd: hm, that sucks.
<thread> none
<thread> they're what cause that problem for me sometimes
<Moe|Joe> hi people, i jus installed ubuntu on my ibm thinkpad 600x and after i log in...nothing happens...how do i get it working?
<Moe|Joe> got the last release of ubuntu works fine
<airox> Sorry, it's already working :)
<ifr> Yes. I haveuninstalled all third party atempts to "help"
<Tezkah> 8gigs enough for ubuntu!
<steingrd> dataw0lf|w: yeah...
<steingrd> :)
<ifr> and now do stright up iwconfig commands
<airox> Tezkah: Yes!
<ifr> which work until they do not.
<thread> I finally figured out how to get on my encrypted wap, and it seems t o be stable for me... maybe it happens when there's multiple waps in the area?
<Tezkah> all right
<dataw0lf|w> steingrd: Um... learn English? ;)
<zenlunatic> is there a ubuntu ppc channel?
<thread> ifr: at any rate, I highly recommend you try out netapplet
<dataw0lf|w> well, not learn it, you're obviously english speaking.
<steingrd> dataw0lf|w: :P it's my norwegian->english that's bad
<ifr> netapplet eh?
<dataw0lf|w> install it on your box :)
<thread> ifr: from your friends at novel... it makes configuring your netowrk supposedly easy
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, what do you need? maybe i can help
<ifr> Has it worked for you?
<thread> ifr: but it still is a bit quirky... you have to wait for the selected network to come up... and it if it doesn't quite work, it doesn't give you error messages
<zenlunatic> Nalioth, can i msg u?
<thread> ifr: so you should be able to work the commandline tools for hints
<ifr> Hmm. Better than now, when It tells me it is connected when it is not.
<steingrd> dataw0lf|w: all syslog messages are about gconfd and gconf.xml.defaults
<ifr> Yes.  Mind if i private messag you thread?
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, if you ask in chan, more folks than you or I can learn
<dataw0lf|w> steingrd: Xorg.0.log ?
<zenlunatic> Nalioth, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33038
<steingrd> dataw0lf|w: ah, ok.. one sec
<zenlunatic> Nalioth, One question is is iwlist scan supported on cvs airport drivers because its not supported under the ones on Hoary
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, i'm not all that much into wireless scanning, i tried to install kismet, and when it failed, i accepted it.  i do not program or i might change/break something
<steingrd> dataw0lf|w: hm, lots of lines... Sillicon MotionMode 800x600 hsync out of range. -- it looks like it tries every mode, and then settles with 640x480, then it loads some x-extensions (render, composite ++), locates my keyboard/mouse, some error messages about some font renderes already registered
<zenlunatic> Nalioth, I was thinking maybe it was a driver problem
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, it is
<besian> i'm trying to install Adobe Reader, should i choose Linux (.rpm) or Linux (.tar.gz)?
<Nalioth> besian, whats the matter with xpdf or kpdf or other fully open source thang?
<besian> lol sorry im an absolute noob
<xuzo> Nalioth: dont forget evince :P
<tritium> besian, you can install it from multiverse or Marillat's repo via synaptic/aptitude/apt-get
<bugi> besian, and Ubuntu uses .deb :-)
<besian> tritium i have no idea what that is :(
<steingrd> dataw0lf|w: oh, well, it's getting late, i'll try again tomorrow. thanks.
<dataw0lf|w> steingrd: oops, sorry, check out your Xorg.conf and make sure the refresh and sync rates are compatible with your monitor.
<steingrd> dataw0lf|w: ok, thanks, i will try it tomorrow :)
<dataw0lf|w> alrighty.
<|QuaD-_> breezy just broke!
<tritium> are you surprised?
<|QuaD-_> tritium: nope
<bugi> Breezy is still unstable :-)
<metasquier> Goodmorning
<metasquier> I mean whatever it is there
<metasquier> lol
<besian> where do i get codecs?
<GarySaved> What package do I need to get to be able to watch mpg movies?
<metasquier> who can tell me, what is the best CD writing suite to use with ubuntu?
<Nalioth> metasquier, is your preference. k3b, gnomebaker, graveman and more
<goldfish_> besian: www.ubuntuguide.org
<metasquier> GarySaved, search for xine in your Synaptic Package Manager
<besian> thank you
<goldfish_> besian: add those repos, the codecs are called w32codecs
<GarySaved> Thanks
<goldfish_> get them from synaptic
<metasquier> Nalioth, I heard a lil story that k3b didnt work without having KDE compiled?
<metasquier> Nalioth, dont know if its true
<bugi> metasquier, K3b needs some KDE packages
<Nalioth> metasquier, if you apt-get install k3b it'll work (works out of the box on my PPC)
<metasquier> Nalioth, cool thanks :)
<krisp_> hello
<krisp_> I'm just installing ubuntu
<krisp_> is it easy?
<goldfish_> yes
<wasabi_> I am trying to extract a multipart rar set and having trouble figuring out how to
<Tezkah> Easier than using AOL.
<metasquier> krisp_, yeah it is easy
<goldfish_> very good for first time linux users
<goldfish_> as i can vouch for
<Tezkah> wasabi_: usually you go for the rar.1
<goldfish_> :)
<Nalioth> wasabi_, start at the .rar
<Tezkah> and it will tell your unrar program to get the chunks
<Nalioth> wasabi_, or the part1.rar
<wasabi_> "start it?"
<wasabi_> with?
<krisp_> will it install nicely to a scsi drive
<krisp_> ?
<Xappe> wasabi_: with unrar-nonfree you just do a 'unrar e foo.rar'
<Nalioth> wasabi_, you should be able to right-click the file in question
<Nalioth> wasabi_, in nautilus
<wasabi_> ahh non-free
<Tezkah> nautilus?  oh wait this is #ubuntu, not #kubuntu
<metasquier> krisp_, dont know, but I assume it should
<Nalioth> nautilus, konqueror both have the 'extract here' thangy
<metasquier> krisp_, especially if you have Hoary
<Tezkah> I have a RALINK/Broadcom NIC, I wonder if all the guides I have downloaded will let me connect to wifi
<Tezkah> or if I'll break down halfway through
<metasquier> Tezkah, do you use kbuntu?
<metasquier> kubuntu*
<Tezkah> I have a kubuntu install disk in my drive
<Tezkah> wiating to be used
<krisp_> The nlight on my network card isn't lit - does this usuyally happen when ubuntu dislikes a network carD?
<sbcl3_> where are icon themes kept? i keep pasting a folder into /usr/share/icons and also /home/.icons and it won't show up
<metasquier> Tezkah, I see, I was wondering what it was like, I dont actually like KDE it reminds me of a large glass ball sitting on a shelf waiting to fall off and be smashed
<metasquier> pretty as it may be :P
<Tezkah> heh
<Tezkah> yeah, I like both KDE and GNOME
<Tezkah> I just like kde more
<metasquier> tru, it has more things to fiddle with
<metasquier> lol
<sbcl3_> anyone know how to install an icon theme?
<Tezkah> weird thing is, the kubuntu default theme is the exact same as the theme I'm using on Windows right now, thats a little creepy
<metasquier> sbcl3_, yes I do
<metasquier> I think
<metasquier> sbcl3_, ok do this:
<metasquier> sbcl3_, go Computer > Desktop Preferences > Themes
<mrtoth> Hi!
<metasquier> sbcl3_, then click on customize theme
<metasquier> sbcl3_, then click on the icon's tab
<metasquier> sbcl3_, then click on install new theme
<sbcl3_> did those things
<sbcl3_> its a folder...not in .tar.gz
<factorx> must /boot be on a primary partition?
<mrtoth> Is there any way to copy files securely from crontab to an other server without using scp/ssh?
<sbcl3_> (when its put in that format it doesn't work)
<metasquier> sbcl3_, yeah well Ive had some problems getting all icon themes to work
<sbcl3_> where is the icon themes directory?
<metasquier> sbcl3_, they can be a lil tricky, depends what sort of theme package you have
<MuStR> has anyone successfully installed cdemu?
<airox> mrtoth: stunnel ?
<metasquier> sbcl3_, umm your home directory and then /.themes or /.icons or somthing like that
<MuStR> I'm having trouble with the second step
<sbcl3_> .icons didn't work...i'll try .themes though
<metasquier> sbcl3_, hmm dont know
<krisp_> I really hope this works - I really want to get into linux at home :)
<metasquier> sbcl3_, best ask someone else
<MuStR> /usr/share/pixmaps/
<Mabus> I've booted Knoppix now - how can I reinstall GRUB on my HDD from Knoppix ?
<bugi> krisp_, you could try livecd first
<MuStR> sbcl3_: /usr/share/pixmaps/
<Mabus> anyone ?
<mrtoth> airox: Please tell me a program, i can use to copy files
<metasquier> krisp_, that the good thing about ubuntu, it "Just Works"
<MuStR> anyone successfully install pixmaps....?
<MuStR> errrrr
<MuStR> I mean cdemu
<MuStR> :)
<hybrid_goth> hello
<metasquier> MuStR, hey whats cdemu?
<airox> mrtoth: stunnel and ftp ?
<BoD_SWAT> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=165262
<mrtoth> airox: there is no ftp server installed on the server, i want to copy to
<metasquier> MuStR, hey whats cdemu?
<MuStR> cdemu mounts many types of cd images
<airox> mrtoth: What IS installed then ?
<metasquier> MuStR, cool, sounds handy
<organon> hmm, would you recommend me ubuntu over gentoo?
<djames> question-why is my standard user's password is the same as the root's password? i thought this was abit odd
<mrtoth> airox: nothing :) but i can install anything on that exept ftp, because the owners hate it :)
<organon> sure, gentoo is great but it still lacks of something
<organon> and i have used debian on my server for a long time
<sbcl3_> metasquier: nothing's working :/
<organon> i miss apt-get :)
<sbcl3_> metasquier: could i show you where i got the theme file (internet)?
<hybrid_goth> does mandravia and suse have a apt equal?
<MuStR> sbcl3_: what are you trying to do?
<organon> no as far as i know
<sbcl3_> install an icon theme
<sbcl3_> this one: http://lila-theme.uni.cc/files/tarballs/lila-gnome-0.6.2.tar.bz2
<MuStR> sbcl3_: what have you tried so far?
<MuStR> sbcl3_: did you try using the theme installer?
<hybrid_goth> organonb: they dont? man i cant see live with out apt or similiar
<sbcl3_> yes
<sbcl3_> i changed it to .tar.gz and it said fileformat was invalid
<organon> sure u can install an "apt-get" to red hat (or any other rpm-based distro) but it only finds the major packages (e.g. apache when i tried)
<hybrid_goth> organon: red hat has emerge doesnt it
<crimsun> sbcl3_: that's because it's tar.bz2, not tar.gz. Don't just change the extension.
<organon> hmm, dunno about the newest releases
<organon> but isnt it commerercial nowadays?
<organon> commercial*
<sbcl3_> crimsun: i extracted it to .tar then zipped it to .tar.gz
<crimsun> zipped or gzipped?
<sbcl3_> gzipped
<hybrid_goth> organon: yes rhel is commercial
<leitao_> guyz, i configured my keyboard to US with dead keys, but the c ceddilla does not appear, why?
<leitao_> font problem?
<sbcl3_> i've pasted the extracted files to /usr/share/themes, /usr/share/icons, /home/usr/.icons, and /home/usr/.themes
<sbcl3_> and nothing works
<MuStR> sbcl3_: you shouldn't need to unzup the archive
<MuStR> are you using gnome?
<ifr> Here's a dumb question: anyone using the weather applet in the menu bar? I can't get mine to work even if I configure it with city/state
<organon> and suse does come with yats (or something) and well yeah, it's some kind of equivalent to apt-get but quite far away when u talk about accessibility
<organon> imo
<ifr> yast - it's nice, but not as nice s synaptic
<sbcl3_> MuStR: i can just paste the .tar.gz to those folders i listed?
<MuStR> ifr: what problem are you having?
<paulsen> isnt YaST used for way more than packaging?
<hybrid_goth> ifr: where did you get a weather applet
<airox> paulsen: Yes.
<MuStR> sbcl3_: gnome menu > system > preferences > theme
<paulsen> kind of hard to put synaptics and yast side-by-side IMHO
<airox> paulsen: It's sort of a configuration of the whole system.
<MuStR> then click "install theme"
<ifr> Move your mouse up to the top or bottom menu bar, right click, select add to panel, find Weather
<organon> yep yep
<ifr> Then configure for your ZIP code or postal code (it uses METAR)
<hybrid_goth> apt rules  then package managers and ubuntu rules the distro and linux rules the os
<organon> :)
<ifr> then it is nice! On Gentoo/Gnome it works GREAT bt I have not gotten it to work in Ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> ifr: oh  ok
<ifr> All I've ever gotten on ubuntu is a ?
<MuStR> wooo vlc plays .bin/.cue
<organon> I think I'll give ubuntu a try later on this week :)
<MuStR> <3 vlc
<holycow> i've never understood the weather applet
<paulsen> I enabled the remote desktop setting in ubuntu
<paulsen> (vnc)
<organon> and have I understood right that ubuntu works pretty darn smoothly on laptops?
<holycow> if you never see a window, the weather doesn't matter your probably permanently living ina  basement
<paulsen> but when I try to connect to it from a client I just get a black screen
<paulsen> any idea why this is happening?
<holycow> if you are normal and need the weather, open the window
<holycow> why would anyone possibly need a weather applet is beyond me
<holycow> now if you are a windsurfer, and need surf conditions, now THAT would make sense ;)
<paulsen> a weather applet for next day foracast isnt dumb
<paulsen> forecast*
<paulsen> especially in the summer when you wanna tell your friends to come over next day to have a barbeque
<holycow> just look out the window the next day
<paulsen> with lots of beer.
<organon> sounds familiar :)
<holycow> what, do you live in the rainforest?
<holycow> :)
<Nalioth> organon, works great on my old iBook
<organon> sweet
<sbcl3_> my problem might be because a theme already has an icon theme named the same thing...but i doubt it
<organon> and what about all the integrated stuff, for example wlan/soundcard?
<besian> i installed RealPlayer....but i cant open files with it... why?
<holycow> organon and have I understood right that ubuntu works pretty darn smoothly on laptops?  <-- this has little to do with the distro and most to do with the state of drivers for hardware typically found in laptops
<ifr> holycow - I fly airplanes. Weather has been known to matter. I don't insult you, why insult me?
<holycow> all linux basically are equal on all hardware
<holycow> ifr, oh sorry dude
<holycow> argh!
<organon> sure thing but just what i have read has said that it's very easy to configure
<organon> u dont have to fight with eveything
<organon> let's say, more windows-alike approach :p
<wasabi_> weird
<Nalioth> laters
<wasabi_> floppy owned /dev/hdc
<segin> can someone tell me if Ubuntu can be installed on the 603 line of PowerPC CPU?
<ifr> Sorry folks, I had a bit of a hissy fit.
<ifr> Been a long day of wifi config. I'm ready to scream
<segin> im ready to scream muyyself... stupid mac crashed on ubuntu
<organon> later ->
<shinu> how can i copy/paste in links?
<segin> god is room enpty
<segin> yo shinu
<sobersabre> shinu,
<shinu> 0.o
<sobersabre> do you have a mouse ?
<shinu> segin: yeah
<factorx> do i need a second windows licence if i want to use captive-ntfs in addition to an installed windows os?
<segin> load up MC, then load up links from there
<sobersabre> shinu, do you have a gpm running ?
<pvh> factorx: no, you shouldn't.
<organon> hh, windows licence :)
<shinu> sobersabre: im in xfce, xterm
<pvh> factorx: it is the same machine, and you aren't running them both concurrently, are you?
* segin kicks the CD
<factorx> pvh: thats right
<pvh> factorx: I would say that morally you are on safe ground.
<pvh> factorx: and since the odds of anyone attacking you legally are slim, it's not worth the worry.
<shinu> segin: and how do i do that? 0.o
<sobersabre> shinu sometimes to copy you just "select" area with mouse... and sometimes you need to hold Shift or Ctrl  during this
<pvh> factorx: of course, one never knows what will happen in a court.
<segin> shinu: type in mc. then when Midnight Commander loads, type in links
<sobersabre> to paste - middle mouse ( if you have 2 and 3-emulated - then press emulation )
<segin> mignight commander eats uo that terminals gpm lock, so gpm operations in links are copy/paste only
<segin> sobersabre: links, not lynx
<shinu> segin: got it already
<shinu> sobersabre: thanks, the shift solves the problem :)
<segin> it uses the mouse for clicking and stuff... because it uses gpm, the gpm pase is disabled, similar to mc.
<metalsand`school> Hi. Can someone help me configure my Wireless PCMCIA NIC>
<segin> metalsand`school: no.
<segin> haha
<sobersabre> segin, is there a difference lynx/links ... except ssl ? :)
<metalsand`school> Well why not?
<sobersabre> i love links2 ! it is so FAST!
<sobersabre> shinu, do you know you can run links as GUI browser
<shinu> well, links i can actually use my mouse to click on links :D
<pvh> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my desktop but NTFSResize won't let me create a large enough partition despite having freed up lots of room!
<sobersabre> execute: links2 -g
<sobersabre> if i am not mistaken
<segin> sobersabre: a world of diffrence. that question is as stupid (or even more so) as the question 'whats the diffrence between internet explorer and firefox? aren't they the same?'
<shinu> sobersabre: i dont have links2 :D
<sobersabre> segin, i was kidding... take a glsas of water.
#ubuntu 2005-05-18
<segin> sobersabre: what's your arch? Ia32?
<pvh> segin: is it stupid or ignorant?
<sobersabre> s/glsas/glass
<segin> pvh: ill bet on both.
<sobersabre> segin, i have many.
<sobersabre> ;
<segin> Does anyone here know anything what-so-ever about Ubuntu PowerPC?
<sobersabre> segin, why do you ask ?
<sobersabre> segin, what is the question ... ?
<segin> what is the minimum required class of PPC CPU?
<sobersabre> new world
<metalsand`school> What's a PPC CPU?
<sobersabre> segin, ubuntu is on 2.6
<segin> i have a 603e and the install disk freezes every time
<sobersabre> heh
<segin> metalsand`school: PowerPC CPU
<sobersabre> you should go for docs
<metalsand`school> What exactly is that?
<segin> metalsand`school: like a pentium, but completely diffrent :)
<sobersabre> metalsand`school, it is ibm's cpu, "power PC"
<metalsand`school> Hrmmm, how old of technology is that?
<sobersabre> apple use them on macintosh computers
<sobersabre> metalsand`school, it is the newest technology, actually
<metalsand`school> I didn't know it was possible to run Linux on a mac
<segin> sobersabre: no, it freezes without making any visual outpu what-so-ever. the BIOS cursor and checkerboard pattern are still showing
<ivoks> metalsand lol :)
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: it is a cpu made by pegaous ibm or motorola
<ivoks> metalsand linux and freebsd can run on almost all platforms
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: it is superior to all
<metalsand> ivoks: Whant to take another crack at it? :D
<JairunCaloth> how do I stop the x-windows and get to a prompt. I need to install my video drivers
<ivoks> WHAT?! PowerPC?!
<sobersabre> hybrid_goth, it is ibm's technology...
<segin> ivoks: does PPC linux needf a G3?
<ivoks> metalsand no thanks... i don't know with hostap
<metalsand> lol
<metalsand> k.
<ivoks> ?
<hybrid_goth> sobersabre: yea but there is other ppc
<sobersabre> yes, as core ... even in fpga
<metalsand> Wait, so Apple doesn't make their own CPUs?
<sobersabre> by xilinx
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: ppc is superior
<sobersabre> anyway.
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: no
<sobersabre> i must go.
<sobersabre> cheers
<metalsand> Cheers
<segin> hybrid_goth: The PowerPC CPU was made by the AIM alliance, Apple, IBM, and Motorola. this fact is evident as originally the PowerPC logo was copyrighted by Motorola.
<metalsand> I like that
<ivoks> hybrid_goth to PC yes, but isn't best technology
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: dont tell me sparc is better
<ivoks> segin motorola isn't working on ppc any more
<hybrid_goth> segin: what about the P one
<ivoks> hybrid_goth alpha
<segin> hybrid_goth: All older PPC chips have a motorola logo on them... can't say bout the newer ones
<metalsand> Hrmm. I don't think the processing power of a top of the line G5 could compete with the top of line PC.
<segin> ivoks: no shit. write me up a memo and file it under "shit i alerady know"
<ivoks> metalsand ?!
<hybrid_goth> segin: yea there was a ppc but not apple
<metalsand> And there's absolutely NO chance it could compete memory bandwidth or graphically.
<ivoks> metalsand G5 is faster
<T5> its completely useless discussing this, i386 has won... thats it at least in absolute numbers
<k31th> humm i might ditch my gentoo install on my laptop and ubuntu it
<k31th> 'maybe'
<hybrid_goth> correct me if i am wrong but didnt ibm make the first dual core cpu
<hybrid_goth> and it was ppc
<segin> hybrid_goth: Apple still had a hand in it's design. Or are you stating that wikipedia is wrong?
<metalsand> i368 = ?
<segin> metalsand: i386 = intel
<metalsand> Which model
<hybrid_goth> segin: yea it maybe b/c i believe there is still like an old world mac company but doesnt use mac os
<ivoks> heh, even microsoft uses PPC for development of XBOX games...
<wasabi_> anybody used ndb-client?
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: xbox 360 uses ppc
<metalsand> Wow
<ivoks> well... there u go :)
<metalsand> How the hell is Microsoft supporting a primary used product by Apple
<trondd> Hi! Today I installed ubuntu on two machines my self and persuaded two friends to try it on their laptop... Thats how impressed I am with it. Thanks to everyone who contribute to it!
<ivoks> trondd spread the word
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: m$ uses linux
<sint> hey, i've planed to install ubuntu for a friend. does ubuntu have a package system?
<hybrid_goth> and now supports it
<petemc> metalsand: powerpc is ibm
<hybrid_goth> wint: apt
<ivoks> sint yes
<hybrid_goth> Sint: apt
<metalsand> I guess, petemc, but they're all used by Apple.
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: IBM loves Linux
<ivoks> PC was crap and IBM give it to everyone
<ivoks> so was QDOS
<holycow> ivoks, accidentally tho, they didn't mean to commoditize it and loose control over it
<ivoks> and Microsoft buyed it
<hybrid_goth> when ibm gets back into pc business i hope it is ppc w/linux
<sint> ivoks: is there a way to get packages without installing it, so i have them there at my friends home
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: QDOS isnt that what m$ stole for dos
<Burgundavia> anybody have experience with wacom tablets?
<ivoks> sint ?
<hybrid_goth> or "bought out"
<metalsand> Yeah, why the heck did IBM sell their PC business?
<segin> hybrid_goth: i have a ppc i want to put linux on, but it's an old ppc chip (1 with motorola logo instead of IBM)
<ivoks> hybrid_goth they didn't stole, they buyed it
<hybrid_goth> segin: g4? or old world
<ivoks> segin u should get mk86 sarge
<metalsand> Since I'm a poor High School student I had to go with a Dell Laptop (which I love), but I know IBM makes better products. Down the line it would awesome to purchase a brand new technolgy IBM laptop running off Linux
<segin> hybrid_goth: old world, i guess... it's a 603e @ 100Mhz
<sint> i'm currently downloading the 2 cd's but i wanna have some more software then just kde and stuff. my frief haven't got internet there
<ivoks> hybrid_goth G3 was ibm
<hybrid_goth> segin: then i sugesst gentoo or debian| ubuntu doesnt currently use old world
<lotusleaf> only 22 hours left in my ubuntu download.. woo!
<sint> firef -> friend
<ivoks> sint ubuntu has over 16000 packages
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: i kno i am on one and the g3 IBM is faster then g4 motorola
<ivoks> sint i'm sure you will find everything you need :)
<metalsand> Dio the same developers that work on Ubuntu work on Kubuntu?
<sint> ivoks: k, thats something i understand :)
<metalsand> Or is Kubuntu a sperate entity
<hybrid_goth> seperate i believe
<sint> ivoks: but i have to have internet to get packages??
<hybrid_goth> yes
<ivoks> sint ?
<segin> hybrid_goth: god does that suck. all my blank disk are CD-RW and my mac's drive wont read CD-RW
<Mabus> I need help with reinstalling GRUB from a livecd to a hoary system, anyone up for it ?
<ivoks> sint well, they won't just apear :)
<sint> ivoks: my friend doesn't have internet
<ivoks> sint you can download packages, burn them on CD
<ivoks> sint and copy them to hard disk
<hybrid_goth> unless segin: ouch
<segin> hybrid_goth: so there isn't anything i can do, like bootstrap it from MacOS?
<sint> ivoks: thats what i wanna hear :D
<hybrid_goth> segin: use debian netinstall
<segin> hybrid_goth: 1 problem: requires net
<hybrid_goth> segin: no 'net? connect it once
<lotusleaf> To hell with the cowards who say "I have a 56k modem, I can't download ubuntu!" Well fuck them, I have 56k and I'm downloading Ubuntu, 22 hours remain on my download. Hard core! East side! West Side! Awww yeah
<ivoks> sint just copy all *.deb to /var/cache/apt/archives
<ivoks> sint and don't delete them
<Fac51> how can i change MACHTYPE from i386-pc-linuc-gnu... to whatever?
<Fac51> linux*
<segin> hybrid_goth: i have no ethernet card on my mac... they are virtually non-existent
<hybrid_goth> lotusleaf: heheheheh
<hybrid_goth> segin: ah
<ivoks> segin you are doomed :)
<metalsand> I think it took me about 35 minutes on my 6MB cable connection
* lotusleaf slaps hybrid_goth with black lipstick
<segin> hybrid_goth and i don't know how to make my lintel box into a SLIP server
<metalsand> I also have the 3 GB DVD iso
<thom_> Hi everyone i need a little bit of help
<sint> ivoks: ok, where can i find them?
* hybrid_goth nails lotusleaf with black eyeliner
<metalsand> What's bitchx?
<thom_> I just installed Ubuntu but.. i dint had to insert a root pasword.. but now i cant become su plzz help me
<segin> metalsand: IRC client
<sint> ivoks: i mean, where to download the packages. haven't found them on the website
<hyphenated> thom_: use sudo
<Fackamato> Anyone using Firefox 1.03 and having issues with Macromedia's Flash ?
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: cli irc client
<hybrid_goth> it sux
<dataw0lf|w> metalsand: irc client, amongst other things.
<goldfish_> irssi is better
* segin is using BitchX-1.1
<Mabus> thom_: read the topic
<ivoks> sint on ur mirror... example:
<dataw0lf|w> metalsand: and most people who don't know what they're doing will tell you that it sucks.
<hybrid_goth> yup
<thom_> hyphenated, Ofcourse :( sighgggg
* hybrid_goth is usin irssi
<metalsand> I tried IRSSI
<sint> k
<metalsand> but it's hard to manage windows
<sint> i will check out the mirrors
<hyphenated> thom_: you can set a root password if you want, but there's no pressing need for it
<hyphenated> thom_: it just sustains old habits :-)
<hybrid_goth> dataw0lflw: irssi pwns bitchx
<metalsand> I'm just not familar enough to code stuff that would show when someone's querying me, and stuff
<ivoks> sint http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<dataw0lf|w> hybrid_goth: I'm sure.  Nice tab completion btw.
<hybrid_goth> lol
<metalsand> is there anyway to change the font/text in terminal?
<Fator_Dee> metalsand: yes
<ivoks> sint you should download all debs there
<metalsand> How?
<Octron> Gnome.... you know I've never tried gnome and it's really not that bad is it
<ivoks> sint watch out... there are GB and GB of files :)
<Fator_Dee> edit -> profile / current profile -> general
<thom_> hyphenated, But thats the problem.. i dont have sudo rights 2
<amaro> it seems gentoo is here because people like to see text scroll over the screen 24/7
<sint> all debs ;)
<metalsand> What are the largest files on the reposotries?
<amaro> is that right?
<lotusleaf> I defecated on my windows CDs
<Ranok> lol
<hyphenated> thom_: are you sure?
<metalsand> amaro: that may be bad :P
<ivoks> sint you can do that easily with wget
<Ranok> ummmm, I have a question
<metalsand> Could always be text scrolling because people are always having problems with Ubuntu
<Ranok> what are the minimun sys reqs for ubuntu
<metalsand> Gentoo does have 2x the amount of people in the channel, you'd think it'd at least be equal in activity to Ubuntu
<thom_> hyphenated, I have it already.. sorry its half past 12 at night and i dint have slept last night so im a bit dumb
<hybrid_goth> sweet
<hyphenated> thom_: when you installed it, you created a user, right? that user should have sudo privileges. when you try to do (for example) 'sudo /bin/bash' it'll ask for your password
<amaro> metalsand, when I have two or three monitors on my desk.. I'll think about getting gentoo.. hehehe... I don't want to waste a monitor doing nothing
<hybrid_goth> 21 seeds and i am the only leecher
<hybrid_goth> wo0t wo0t
<thom_> i know ;)
<Ranok> lol whatcha getting?
<thom_> hyphenated, i know.. i knew but i forgot :P
<Ranok> ^^ hybrid
<hybrid_goth> Ranok: c bible
<hybrid_goth> and c++
<Fackamato> shit
<hybrid_goth> :D
<Ranok> ok
<ivoks> sint wget -r -A deb http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<Fackamato> I've 256mb ram and 311mb used swapspace
<thom_> hyphenated, Thankz for the help
<metalsand> Someone should make a DVD iso with the 5 most popular Linux distros running Live CDs
<metalsand> That'd be awesome
<wdh> Fackamato, what does shit have to do with memory?
<sint> ivoks: thanks
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Fackamato> wdh: ?
<Ranok> what are the min sys reqs for ubuntu?
<Fackamato> 256mb ram, 800mhz
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: a dvd with 5 ddistros better be dual disc and it would be ubuntu gentoo mandravia suse fedora
<Fackamato> something like that
<Fackamato> and ~2gb ;P
<metalsand> Nah
<lotusleaf> someone should make a DVD with a floppy distro on it as a LiveCd and nothing else, just to waste the DVD space. Give it a cool name, hype it, etc. only to piss ppl off
<metalsand> They fit live boots on CDs
<metalsand> CD = 700 megs
<metalsand> 5x700 = 3500 megs, that can easily fit on a DVD
<sint> ivoks: i've seen some tar.gz files there. does ubuntu support to compile packages with the package manager?
<hybrid_goth> Ranok: like 350 mb for mini and 128 ram
<amaro> How much can a DVD store?
<hybrid_goth> 4 gb
<ivoks> sint ?
<goldfish_> 4.7gb
<metalsand> 4.7 GB, yes.
<hybrid_goth> what can dual layer store
<metalsand> I have a dual layer burner, too.
<amaro>  4.7 GIGS!
<amaro> wow
<Fator_Dee> twice that
<hybrid_goth> wow
<sint> ivoks: http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/mplayer_1.0-pre6.orig.tar.gz
<hybrid_goth> 9.4 gigs
<sint> as an example
<amaro> damn, I need to buy myself a DVD burner.. I can easily backup my most important files on a DVD
<Fator_Dee> but dl-dvds are quite pricey
<lotusleaf> festival> (SayText"I like to poop in my hand and say what a beautiful creature")
<metalsand> I think it'd be REALLY awesome if someone made a Dual Layer DVD iso with the five most popular Linux distros (Live Boot + Install)
<sint> ivoks: anyway, i won't comile anything
<metalsand> Yeah
<hybrid_goth> i wornder if there is an external dvd dual layer burner
<metalsand> Dual Layer DVDs are like 8 bucks
<goldfish_> metalsand: go organize it.
<sint> ivoks: i was just wondering about this files
<amaro> How much does a DVD Burner cost?
<metalsand> goldfish_: I've been using Linux for about a week
<metalsand> lol
<metalsand> Or else I would
<ivoks> sint you can do whatever you want
<goldfish_> :)
<Fator_Dee> metalsand: that's quite much
<metalsand> Exactly, Fator_Dee
<Ranok> what about tri-boot
<hybrid_goth> brb
<Ranok> I have win xp, gentoo, and ubuntu?
<metalsand> I kinda' want to play with Gentoo
<Fator_Dee> I buy my dvds from germany, 100 dvd+r for a ~50 euros, that's a good bargain on my opinion
<metalsand> Since it's so popular
<amaro> Fator_Dee, why do you need 100 DVD-Rs?
<metalsand> Seems like a rip, Fator
<Ranok> you have to compile the kernel with system flags and support for all your hardware and drivers
<metalsand> I pay on average like 38 american cents for one DVD
<Ranok> no fun
<Ranok> no greenies
<Fator_Dee> metalsand: hell off a lot cheaper than buing from here in finland
<wdh> Fator_Dee, thats not double layer though
<Fator_Dee> and actually, I don't even remember the price correctly
<sint> ivoks: ok, i will try to install. thanks for your help :)
<Fator_Dee> wdh: nope, and I didn't say so
<metalsand> I just got my laptop case
<metalsand> I love it
<metalsand> Shinza Zeroshock
<amaro> Is there a way to install Windows fonts on Ubuntu?
<wdh> Fator_Dee, true :P
<Fator_Dee> metalsand: you live in america, I live in europe :-\
<ivoks> :)
<metalsand> I know, Fator. What can I say, I live a good life. :P
<darkaudit> amaro: apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Fator_Dee> (or at least I got that kind of image)
<amaro> I don't think they include FixedSys font
<Fator_Dee> but hey, in here they are like 10dvds for ~10-20 euros, so I'll continue to buy my discs from germany :-p
<darkaudit> hmm... wonder if mame32 would work on the XP box with the roms on this one...
<Fator_Dee> metalsand: and I'm happy with my life in here :-)
<metalsand> I'm sure you are. :)
<metalsand> I hear good things about Finland all the time. :)
<Fator_Dee> I'd be totally lost in america, where's the sauna, where's all to foods I'm used to :-p
<Fator_Dee> *to = the
<Ranok> exaclty
<ivoks> i wouln'd go to USA, too
<ivoks> man, don't like that country
<metalsand> lol
<metalsand> You wouldn't come to America because there's no saunas?
<ivoks> me?
<ivoks> no... because u don't eat food, but... well...
<ivoks> you like GMO, we don'
<Fator_Dee> metalsand: if I couldn't go to sauna if I moved to America, I wouldn't move :-(
<metalsand> I live in Laguna Beach - 2nd highest property taxes in the U.S., the resteraunts in town provide ALL types of food, and are pretty much famous for being some of the most amazing food in the U.S.
<hybrid_goth> back
<ivoks> you don't have health ensurance :)
<metalsand> Strange, Fator.
<g0dot> is there a way to disable the "minimize window" effect under ubuntu/gnome?
<metalsand> But there's plenty of Saunas everywhere.
<ivoks> metalsand that food is GMO
<metalsand> My college has a few Saunas :)
<metalsand> GMO?
<ivoks> you don't even know what GMO is
<Fator_Dee> metalsand: well, I've been going to saunas since I was a baby, maybe that's got something to do with it :-)
<metalsand> No, I don't ivoks.
<ivoks> Fator_Dee greetings to raikonen :)
<darkling> GMO == Genetically Modified Organisms
<Fator_Dee> ivoks: :-)
<metalsand> ivoks: My friend and his family from croatia that I told you about love the food here.
<ivoks> metalsand well... they are freaks
<metalsand> Your knowledge of the U.S. is biased ;)
<ivoks> metalsand GMO means that you eat tomato with rat's gens
<hybrid_goth> freaks rule
<metalsand> That's just silly ;)
<ivoks> metalsand :) no, i know you don't have prsut (prscutio), natural tomatos and natural food
<ivoks> metalsand it would't be great if I'm only imagine
<metalsand> Apparently not, ivoks. ;)
<ivoks> metalsand but, I don't
<ivoks> metalsand USA is only contry in world that propageds GMO food
<ivoks> metalsand that's beacuse you don't have natural resources to feed all those people
<metalsand> Not every crop is "GMO", in fact I'm sure a very small portion are.
<ivoks> metalsand and food has to be engeeinerd
<ivoks> metalsand i think that more than 50% is
<ivoks> metalsand i would have to check for detailed percentage
<metalsand> Doubtful, and I'm sure none of that stuff is acceptable in Laguna Beach.
<ivoks> well.. time for bed
<hybrid_goth> g'nite
<metalsand> G'night, ivoks
<ivoks> bye all
<JairunCaloth> I guess I need to install my moniter drivers to be able to set my refresh rate higher?
<srichter> hello everyone
<hybrid_goth> hi
<srichter> I am totally new to Debian and Ubuntu
<srichter> I am looking for the setup program for the network
<srichter> it detected the network during setup, but now it will not work anymore
<JanC> JairunCaloth : no, just set is higher  :)
<JairunCaloth> it won't let me set it higher
<JairunCaloth> it's locked at like 60
<JanC> not in the GUI
<JanC> hm
<chase> does anyone know where i can get a copy of the mp4v2 librarys?
<chase> i need them to copy m4p's to my iPod
<hybrid_goth> whats an m4p
<transgress> mp4 i do believe is what he means
<chase> its an evil file used by iTunes
<chase> transgress, well its right format but the extention is m4p
<transgress> oh really?  umm that's grand
<chase> if you buy music off iTunes its delived as an m4p,
<JanC> JairunCaloth : try the following
<JanC> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JanC> in a terminal window
<chase> if you want your ipod to use audiobooks you get an m4b
<transgress> that'll teach you to buy music
<chase> ye i know :-(
<JairunCaloth> should I let it auto detect?
<transgress> i don't have to look for odd formats when i steal music
<JanC> buy your music as mp3 or ogg vorbis or flac  :)
<chase> but it worked fine when i had itunes but now i still need the librarys to use use the music i DID buy
<chase> JanC, i dont know anywhere that sell mp3's
<hybrid_goth> chase: use google for music type -inurl:.html -inurl:.shtml "index of" ogg/mp3 "song or artist"
<Bazzi> chase +1 victim of apple.
<chase> napster does wmvs
<JanC> chase : there are many, just not from the major labels...
<JairunCaloth> since I have an nvidia card, I should choose the nvidia x server driver?
<chase> i can live with that
<srichter> noone?
<hybrid_goth> srichter: ?
<chrissturm> is there a tool that logs harddisk activity? i would like to find out what app is causing it
<srichter> hybrid_goth: I would like to know what program will configure my NIC card
<JanC> bleep.com, mptunes, emusic, etc. all use mp3 or another open format
<srichter> hybrid_goth: without having to do it by hand...
<hybrid_goth> srichter: look in synaptic?
<chase> JanC, cool i will look at them in future, but for now i still have the m4p problem :-(
<srichter> hybrid_goth: I am using kubuntu
<hybrid_goth> well kynaptic
<hybrid_goth> ...
<JanC> have you tried pymusique / MonoMusique ?
<srichter> hybrid_goth: ok, I looked in kynaptic already
<srichter> hybrid_goth: what am I looking for though? It is just for isntalling pacakges
<JanC> it should be possible to buy music from iTMS with those apps
<hybrid_goth> NIC card configure
<hybrid_goth> and it may bring up a prog that does so but look in name and description
<srichter> ok
<hybrid_goth> JanC: are you saying there is a linux iTMS
<srichter> hybrid_goth: nothing :-(
<JanC> it's not 100% legal I guess
<JanC> but it should work AFAIK
<hybrid_goth> kool
<hybrid_goth> srichter: ask google
<srichter> I tried
<hybrid_goth> ask yahoo
<srichter> I found this unofficial tutorial
<JanC> http://fuware.nanocrew.net/pymusique/
<srichter> it refers to certain menu options
<srichter> but never tells me the program I ahve to run in the first place
<JairunCaloth> should I use the kernal framebuffer interface device?
<JairunCaloth> or will turning it off be faster?
<JanC> JairunCaloth : normally all the _defaults_ are okay
<JanC> except for your refresh rate
<JanC> because it wasn't detected correctly
<JanC> IIRC framebuffer stuff is not the default
<osity> does anyone have raid experiences?
<bronson> Anyone know why Tomboy won't start for me?
<computerguy867> does anyone know if GDC is being added to the repos
<bronson> I launch it and it does nothing...  No notification area indicator, nothin'
<bronson> stock hoary
<bronson> computerguy867: someone on ubuntu-devel might know offhand...?
<Rodrigo> wow
<computerguy867> ok
<computerguy867> ill ask, thanks
<bronson> Yeah, tomboy on hoary appears totally wedged.
<Rodrigo> theres a lot of people here 81
<ajmitch_> bronson: try adding it as a panel applet?
<darmou> I have been getting inputl/output errors on my xfs partition, I ran xfs_repair which seemed to fix the problem, but now I have the same problem again, should I try to reformat the disk?
<LinuxJones> Rodrigo, there are 486 people here :)
<Rodrigo> yup
<Rodrigo> well 483
<Rodrigo> darmou: send to hell the partition
<Rodrigo> and work with raiserFS
<Rodrigo> :D
<Rodrigo> xfs is superb, but, at least for me, It gave ma a lot of trouble
<bronson> ajmitch_: I don't see a "tomboy" thingie in the add applet dialog.
<darmou> Mabey I should go back to ext3 then
<bronson> I don't think it's Sticky Notes...?
<darmou> I've heard problems with reiserfs
<Rodrigo> nop
<tritium> I've HAD problems with reiserfs - major filesystem corruption
<Rodrigo> really?
<Rodrigo> oh
<tritium> oh yeah
<Rodrigo> darmou, what you CAN do, it keep trying, format xfs, and use it again...
<darmou> ok I'll try that thanks
<Rodrigo> xfs its FASTER than raiserfs
<Rodrigo> and WAY FASTER than ext3
<bronson> Rodrigo: for large files.
<Rodrigo> yes
<Rodrigo> but what is a large file for xfs?
<Rodrigo> 10-20 MB?
<Rodrigo> more?
<Rodrigo> (someone say that xfs can ONLY handle 2 GB files lol)
<nevyn> heh
<nevyn> Rodrigo: a large file for xfs is peta
<Rodrigo> lol
<nevyn> Rodrigo: certainly hundreds of gig.
<Rodrigo> any way, its your choise
<Rodrigo> I just hope that Ubuntu breezy have RaiserFS4
<Rodrigo> If linspire is using it, why ubuntu cant? ;)
<tritium> I'll never use it again, that's for sure
<nubbe> can I do a read-only fsck on an active partition, and if so, how?
<noddaba> i'm pretty sure this isn't possible, but wanted to be sure.  there isn't a way to attach an already running process to a new screen session, is there?
<SaMRoX> Im trying so ssh a computer in lan and I get this error:
<SaMRoX> alejoar@ubuntu:~ $ sudo ssh root@172.16.1.1
<SaMRoX> root@172.16.1.1's password:
<SaMRoX> Read from remote host 172.16.1.1: Connection reset by peer
<SaMRoX> Connection to 172.16.1.1 closed.
<SaMRoX> how do I able my ip in the host computer?
<Rodrigo> Im not sure thats possible
<Fackamato> Anyone using Firefox 1.03 and having issues with Macromedia's Flash ?
<Rodrigo> Fackmato: I dont have sound in flash
<Rodrigo> *ups Fackamato
<Fackamato> I don't have flash at all embedded, just when I point the url directly towards the .swf
<hybrid_goth> i have no flash or java
<hybrid_goth> *ups u both
<Rodrigo> but thats all my prob
<hybrid_goth> i could have java but am too lazy to fix it
<Rodrigo> sure I'll do something about it this weekend
<Rodrigo> haha
<Rodrigo> get the add on cds
<tritium> hybrid_goth, I'm guess you didn't use java-package?
<hybrid_goth> Rodrigo: are you on ppc?
<hybrid_goth> tritium: does it run on ppc? where can i get it
<Rodrigo> hybrid_goth:ppc?, sorry, newbie here
<Rodrigo> speak in spanish haha
<hybrid_goth> Rodrigo: it is a cpu aritecture in macs
<Rodrigo> ah power pc
<tritium> hybrid_goth, it's in multiverse, yes
<Rodrigo> nop
<hybrid_goth> ok
<hybrid_goth> tritium: apt-get install java-package
<Rodrigo> hey!, who do I enable multiverse?
<hybrid_goth> ?
<tritium> hybrid_goth, yes
<mindspore> ubuntuguide.org
<Rodrigo> hehe
<Rodrigo> ok
<Rodrigo> got it
<hybrid_goth> Rodrigo: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> hybrid_goth, before you procees, apt-cache show java-package, and read about it
<hybrid_goth> delete the #
<hybrid_goth> ok ty tritium
<tritium> you use it to build a .deb from Sun's installer
<Rodrigo> mmmmm, then its all ready done
<tritium> when you install it, it "just works"
<mindspore> ...most of the time
<tritium> mindspore, you had trouble with java-package?
<whappd> There are a whole bunch of packages that Synaptic refuses to update for me, even with i run apt-get dist-upgrade -- any ideas?
<mindspore> oh.. java, thought you meant .deb in general
<hybrid_goth> tritium: so i d/l java-package then d/l sun's installer and then what
<tritium> No, I meant the java installation that java-package builds
<nubbe> no way to do a read-only fsck on the root partition?
<rizla> hi...
<tritium> hybrid_goth, Method 3: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Rodrigo> nubbe: umount it
* hybrid_goth shutters
<rizla> doees anybody have recived ths error:
<rizla> Impossibile ottenere il lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rizla> E: Impossibile creare un lock sulla directory di lis
<JanC> whappd : do you have non-ubuntu apt sources ?
<Rodrigo> rizla use sudo
<tritium> hybrid_goth, don't worry, it's easy.  read the docs in /usr/share/doc/java-package
<whappd> JanC -- i added repositories, yes
<rizla> i used sudo
<hybrid_goth> ok
<Rodrigo> no your not
<tritium> rizla, don't use apt-get when synaptic is running
<Rodrigo> thats the error when you dont use sudo
<ells> tritium: mike, what is up
<Rodrigo> mmm well that too
<Rodrigo> :p
<tritium> hey ells :)
<rizla> i'm sure, i tried many times..
<rizla> i used sudo..
<ells> tritium: MIke, got a question
<JanC> whappd : non-ubuntu sources are not supported, so they might cause problems...
<tritium> ells, okay
<rizla> and synaptic isn't running..
<ells> tritium: what is this,   *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1416 ***
<ells> *** for c_adt->cell_adr_table[i] .vob_id <= c_adt->nr_of_vobs ***
<JanC> personally, I would remove them before doing an upgrade...
<chrissturm> hmm, i entered a wrong password for an imap account in thunderbird, and now it says login failed, but doesnt ask me for the password again. what can i do about that?
<tritium> ells, looks like a failure to read a dvd properly (number of vobs apparently not read correctly, or something)
<ells> any idea of how to fix this
<tritium> is it a dvd you made, or what kind of dvd?
<ells> tritium: it is a dvd I am ripping
<Rodrigo> hehe
<ells> tritium: do you want to see the syntax I am using
<tritium> ells, it only happens with this particular dvd?
<ells> tritium: seems to be with the last two I am doing this too
<ells> tritium: I think my syntax is wrong
<Rodrigo> ok dudes, gotta go bye to all
<tritium> ells, I know next to nothing about dvd ripping, but you can paste
<ells> tritium: cool, tccat -d 0 -i /dev/dvd -t dvd -P 1 > ~/DVD_Temp/decryp.vob
<tritium> ells, no idea
<whappd> JanC thanks
<synd> about how long til breezy will be stable?
<ells> tritium: it says this, then copies the file
<tritium> synd, official release in October.
<ells> tritium; something is obviously been left out
<metalsand> tritium: when you're free do you think you could assist me in trouble shooting my wireless PCMCIA card?
<Magicbane> in installing Ubuntu it was unable to configure my network.  I know that it is a DHCP network, but when I went to the configuration for it, it asked for a hostname, how do I find that name?
<tritium> metalsand, I'm not sticking around too long.  What's the problem?
<synd> metalsand: still no dice with that?
<metalsand> tritium: It doesn't work
<synd> lmao
<tritium> metalsand, I gathered that ;0
<cmbroth_>  /msg nickserv link cmbroth lucas1
<tritium> Could you be more specific, metalsand?
<metalsand> tritium: Basically, I've been in here for the last 5 days, trying to get it working for about 5 hours a day
<cmbroth_> oops
<cmbroth_> okay new pw
<cmbroth_> lol
<metalsand> tritium: I've installed the wlan-ng drivers for it (Basic Prism 2, didn't work), and now the hostap drivers
<metalsand> and when I finished my hostap driver installation, my card (wlan0) dissipeared
<metalsand> I've installed linux-headers and linux-source for my kernel and build utilities through my adventures
<g0dot> is there a way to change the default size of a terminal window?
<metalsand> now I have HostAP source installed, and modprobe showing no errors for that, but my card isn't even listed in if/iwconfig
<tritium> metalsand, you really only need linux-headers-$(uname -r) for building kernel modules
<metalsand> Sepcific enough?
<tritium> metalsand, which card is it exactly?
<metalsand> Senao SL 2511 Plus Ext 2
<metalsand> Sometimes referred to as the Senao NL 2511 Plus Ext 2
<tritium> metalsand, do you load the module you built at boot?
<metalsand> I'm not sure
<metalsand> I've only used Linux for a week, so I'm sure that's a big factor in me spending 20 hours trying to get this working (really - 20 hours)
<tritium> metalsand, to be sure that the module loads at boot time, you'd list it in /etc/modules
<revelater> guys is their something like visual c++ in linux?
<metalsand> So a hostap module should be there?
<SaMRoX> <SaMRoX> Im trying so ssh a computer in lan and I get this error:
<SaMRoX> <SaMRoX> alejoar@ubuntu:~ $ sudo ssh root@172.16.1.1
<SaMRoX> <SaMRoX> root@172.16.1.1's password:
<SaMRoX> <SaMRoX> Read from remote host 172.16.1.1: Connection reset by peer
<SaMRoX> <SaMRoX> Connection to 172.16.1.1 closed.
<SaMRoX> <SaMRoX> how do I able my ip in the host computer?
<tritium> metalsand, whichever module you're trying to use
<SaMRoX> nobody knows?
<tritium> SaMRoX, why are you using sudo with ssh?
<SaMRoX> tritium, i get the same error with out sudo
<SaMRoX> i just want to ssh
<metalsand> Does anyonek now any terminal commands to check laptop powers?
<SaMRoX> how do i do it?
<metalsand> power*
<revelater> my laptop can see through walls and fly, what about yours? :)
<tritium> SaMRoX, you don't need to use sudo.  The root account you're trying to ssh to is on the other end
<synd> revelater: mine can make a really good omelet
<SaMRoX> i knows tritium
<SaMRoX> but that doesnt solve anything
* revelater is ashamed of my laptop, it can't cook
<SaMRoX> alejoar@ubuntu:~ $ ssh root@172.16.1.1
<SaMRoX> root@172.16.1.1's password:
<SaMRoX> Connection to 172.16.1.1 closed by remote host.
<SaMRoX> Connection to 172.16.1.1 closed.
<SaMRoX> happy?
<SaMRoX> :s
<tritium> SaMRoX, the other end might have disabled root logins via ssh
<SaMRoX> the password is correct
<synd> revelater: sometimes it does my laundry, but only if i clean up the desktop and such. i scratch its back, it scratches mine
<hybrid_goth> anyone on ppc using skype or other voip
<hybrid_goth> ?
<SaMRoX> but it is the only user
<revelater> synd: lol
<tritium> SaMRoX, ssh is often configured to disallow root logins
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask! | Archive fixed | Please don't use Breezy yet | FAQ: www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel | Ubuntu 5.04 is released!  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html
<tritium> hybrid_goth, did you give java-package a try?
<SaMRoX> but for instance, if I type an invalid password I get this
<SaMRoX> alejoar@ubuntu:~ $ ssh root@172.16.1.1
<SaMRoX> root@172.16.1.1's password:
<SaMRoX> Permission denied, please try again.
<hybrid_goth> tritium: yea but havent done anything with it yet
<tritium> hybrid_goth, ah, okay
<hybrid_goth> tritium: so what do i do after the install
<SaMRoX> Shouldnt i get that also with the right password if root isnt allowed?
<tritium> hybrid_goth, Method 3 of that URL I gave you, or read the docs I mentioned
<hybrid_goth> ok
<tritium> SaMRoX, not necessarily.
<metalsand> tritium: I don't even have a /etc/modules directory
<metalsand> :/
<tritium> metalsand, it's a file, not a directory
<SaMRoX> ok..
<metalsand> o.
<metalsand> lol
<metalsand> tritium: There's nothing there about hostap
<tritium> metalsand, okay.  let's see if it's currently loaded.  please run this at the command-line: "lsmod | grep hostap"
<tritium> metalsand, "hostap" is the name of the module, I assume?
<metalsand> yes
<tritium> okay
<revelater> hey whats a good visual c++ like program in ubuntu?
<tritium> SaMRoX, any way you can verify with the administrator of that machine if root logins are allowed via ssh?
<cmbroth> Hey crimsun, what is breezy?
<metalsand> nothing, tritium
<sir-gold> can i paste an interesting ubuntu-related link in here?
<crimsun> cmbroth: development branch of Ubuntu
<mario> ReleaseX, maybe Anjuta
<tritium> metalsand, okay, so that tells us that it's not loaded right now
<SaMRoX> yes tritium, ill verify that tomorrow, thx
<tritium> SaMRoX, okay
<metalsand> tritium: Probably why once I restarted wlan0 dissipeared ;)
<mario> revelater, , maybe Anjuta
<tritium> metalsand, so, our next step is to load it.  "sudo modprobe hostap".  Also, please add it to your /etc/modules, so next time you boot, it will load.
<ifr> anyone messed around within /etc/network/interfaces?
<tritium> ifr, yes
<metalsand> I installed hostAP-source, I don't know if that will change anything
<ifr> I have an interesting dilemma can I PM you?
<paxmaster> do u guys know how could i work a webcam o
<tritium> metalsand, not a concern at the moment.
<metalsand> no errors, tritium
<ifr> Thanks
<darGor> why always when i turn on my pc, it goes automatic to a console in /dev/shm/resolvconf/interface ?
<tritium> ifr, can you describe it here, in case others can either learn/help?
<paxmaster> do u guys know how could i work a webcam in a webcam
<Tezkah> why doesn't wlan0 exist?
<Tezkah> daaaamnit
<mindspore> uhmmm.....
<metalsand> darGor: did you "Save these settings"
<metalsand> When you shutdown/restarted
<revelater> mario: you sure thats how it was spelled?
<tritium> paxmaster, it depends on if the hardware is supported.
<metalsand> tritium: modprobe hostap showed nothing
<tritium> metalsand, that's normal.  re-run the modprobe command I gave you, and see if it shows something loaded this time
<tritium> sorry, the lsmod command
<ifr> Tritium back here
<tritium> ifr, okay, thanks
<Tezkah> does anyone know why I wouldn't have wlan0 showing up as a device?
<ifr> inside /etc/network/interfaces I have #primary network ...
<ifr> auto eth0
<paxmaster> what kind of hardware u mean and how would i know it supports
<Tezkah> is there a way to create it?
<metalsand> hostap 123976 0
<ifr> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<metalsand> is what it displaced, Trickyphillips
<ifr> which is fine. And the wifi is a supported crd, up and running.
<metalsand> tritium
<tritium> metalsand, :)
<ifr> But if I do sudo ifdown eth0 I get "eth0 is not configured"
<metalsand> So, should my card work now? :P
<mario> revelater, I don't know Visual*, but I think it how a IDE...
<tritium> metalsand, hopefully so.   Please give it a try
<ifr> I'm having lots of difficultites and think this may be part of it - ifdown and ifup don't seem to see the same thing as iwconfig nd ipconfig
<ifr> which say eth0 is the wifi card
<tritium> ifr, no, iwconfig is specifically for wireless extensions
<ifr> So Okay. but ipconfig says eth0's the guy
<paxmaster> is there a software for webcam
<tritium> paxmaster, gnomemeeting
<revelater> mario: i think you had one too many n's in the name, but it looks like what i am looking for, thanks
<ifr> I am uing all comand line to get wifi going, because gui seem not to work - they can never release an IP and get a new one
<metalsand> tritium: there's no information about my card in iwconfig
<metalsand> in fact, it's not listed there
<revelater> mario: although it would be nice if it wasn't gnome specific
<tritium> metalsand, what about ifconfig?  what devices are listed?
<metalsand> eth0 and lo
<metalsand> eth0 is an internal PCI wireless device
<tritium> eth0 is not what we're loading hostap for?
<metalsand> No
<tritium> ifr, I'm not quite understanding your question
<metalsand> it was wlan0
* Tezkah pats tritium on the head as he walks out of the saloon
<ifr> Tritium, that seems to be the crux of my problem: once on an IP, I can never release it and get a new one. Forcing me to reboot the machine whenever switching networks
<metalsand> eth0 is my internal card, it worked striaght out of the install
<metalsand> of Ubuntu
<metalsand> my PCMCIA Card, however, didn't.
<sir-gold> metalsand: if you have 2 wireless nics, maybe you should disable the onboard one (in bios setup or something) until you get hostap working, just so there are no conflicts
<tritium> ifr, oh, I see
<ifr> Tritium and ifdown ifup and sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart are ineffectual
<metalsand> sir-gold: Good idea, I'll do that now
<ifr> tritium SO I whether ifup and ifdown are looking in the right place
<tritium> metalsand, cool
<synd> i remember that my wireless card wouldnt work because the eth0 was enabled
<metalsand> omg
<ifr> Or if this is a dhclient issue
<synd> when i disabled it (and did the ndiswrapper shit) it worked
<synd> metalsand: voila?
<metalsand> if that's been my problem all along
<metalsand> I'm going to end myself
<synd> that happened to me too :P
<tritium> metalsand, you don't need ndiswrapper for this, do you?
<metalsand> No
<metalsand> I'd like to use actual supporte drivers
<synd> but i figured it within 10 mins so i thought nonthing of it
<sir-gold> metalsand if you would have mentioned the onboard wireless 2 days ago i would have said the same thing
<amaro> Is there a way to speed-up firefox loading time? I mean when you open up a firefox window.
<sir-gold> the pcmcia card that metalsand is using is a prism 2 based card
<raydogg``> how do you check the entire disk to make sure there are 0 bad sectors ?
<sir-gold> amaro are you using gnome or kde?
<amaro> KDE
<sir-gold> thats a reported problem with KDE
<metalsand> Hrmmm. Dell has locked down the BIOS options pretty good, there's an option to have "Wireless always off"
<metalsand> I'll try that
<sir-gold> installing gnome fixes it for some reason
<tritium> metalsand, okay, please reboot, and disable the onboard nic in bios
<synd> kde is odd
<tritium> metalsand, oh, didn't see your message above
<sir-gold> you don't have to use gnome, it just needs one of the gnome libs or something
<amaro> sir-gold, I already have gnome installed
<sir-gold> ok, nevermind then
<jamesio> hello all
<ax> hi
<ax> anyone else have problems wiht firefox freezing?
<jamesio> nope.  can you reproduce the problem?
<ax> yeah, almost everytime my girlfriend goes to "myspace" it freezes
<beco_> hi everyone, i am havin a really weird problem with firefox, in wont start if I click the icon, just run if i type firefox from a root terminal, does anyone knows something about this issue?
<metalsand> Firefox has frozen for me a couple of times... But real rare stuff (loading a thousand pictures in one window...)
<ax> yeah, it freezes for her very often
<sir-gold> there is always opera...
<metalsand> Her comp probably sucks :P
<paxmaster> hello i am setting gnomemeeting, now i am at the part of video;  please choose vedeo input device . but there no device found
<metalsand> Great
<hybrid_goth> any podcast programs for ubuntu
<metalsand> I chose always off for the wireless, yet it still shows up as eth0 in term
<synd> i mean she is a girl so that may be the problem right there
<ax> is there a gui tool for killing stuff when it is frozen?
<tritium> metalsand, have you tried the reboot/bios change?
<synd> ax: yes
<synd> in gnome
<metalsand> Yes
<ax> i can just teach her to use kill on a terminal but easier for her makes things easier for me
<metalsand> that's just what I did
<metalsand> Yet
<sir-gold> metalsand: paste the output of ifconfig into pastebin.com
<ax> yeah, she's using gnome.. what is it called?
<metalsand> I can't access the internet, sir-gold :P
<metalsand> not on my laptop at least
<synd> ax: theres a thing that you can put on the panel and it kills whatever program you click after you click it
<metalsand> I'm going to google disabling onboard crap with my laptop
<metalsand> sec
<synd> ax: you do "Add to Panel..." and add the "Force Quit" option to the panel
<ax> synd: huh, that sounds dangerous, is there an app that she can just see the names of programs running that she can kill and kill what she wants to?
<tritium> metalsand, I'm running short on time here.  can I leave you in the good care of the others here?
<synd> ax: its not, really
<metalsand> tritium: Sure, I've been at this for 20 hours
<metalsand> It's not like another 5 would hurt.
<synd> ax: it asks for a confirmation
<IFR__> Thanks for your help Tritiu,m! Have a good rest!
<hybrid_goth> any podcast programs for ubuntu?
<tritium> metalsand, sorry it's been such a pain.  good luck to you!
<ax> synd: ok.. that's cool :) thanks
<raydogg``> dos fsck check the disc for errors ?
<raydogg``> i mean bad sectors
<tritium> IFR__, sure, good luck :)
<synd> ax: you try it out?
<synd> ax: no prob
<ax> i think the fact that she is a girl is very positive because she is a girl and is using linux
<mindspore> linux chicks are hot.
<Licker> how would you find your pop 3 server addy
<synd> ax: those are few and far between
<mindspore> I'm talking to one right now ;-)
<mindspore> (not on IRC)
<tirian> How do you enable APM into the kernal?
<synd> i considered it an accomplishment when i got my girlfriend to use firefox on winxp
<ax> my girlfriend uses irc as well
<beco_>  i am havin a really weird problem with firefox, in wont start if I click the icon, just run if i type firefox from a root terminal, does anyone knows something about this issue?
<beco_> or where can I find logs?
<ax> seems like your icon may not be executing a valid program
<synd> beco_: is the icon's prefs set right?
<mindspore> logs?  in the woods?
<beco_> jja
<goldfish_> chicks dont exist on irc !
<synd> beco_: the command should be firefox %u
<crimsun> goldfish_: a few work for canonical
<synd> beco_: right click on the icon and click prefs
<crimsun> goldfish_: so yes, they do =)
<beco_> icon is ok, actually it raises a window header wich says "starting firefox web browser" but then quits
<synd> hm
<goldfish_> crimsun: hehe :)
<synd> thats where i get off
<beco_> thanks
<tirian> to enable APM support, do I need to recompile the Kernal?
<Licker> how would you find your own addy for your pop 3 server
<synd> why dont ubuntu come with the original firefox icons
<crimsun> tirian: no
<tirian> Licker: You should get that from your hosting provider.
<crimsun> synd: licensing
<metalsand> Someone said there's a hotplug script that can blacklist the wireless card
<Licker> im my hosting provider...
<crimsun> synd: same issue as with Debian
<Licker> o.O
<metalsand> to make sure it doesn't interfere with my onboard one
<synd> crimsun: oh, i see.
<Licker> is it just my IP then....
<crimsun> tirian: search the wiki for instructions on disabling acpi and enabling apm (kernel boot parameters)
<tirian> I tried that, but it didn't work.
<hybrid_goth> no podcast software
<beco_> i've uninstalled firefox and reinstallen but just the same
<crimsun> tirian: what precisely did you try?
<tirian> sudo modprobe apm gives me an error: FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): No such device
<crimsun> tirian: no, don't modprobe it, use the boot parameter
<crimsun> tirian: look more closely on the wiki
<tirian> I edited the grub menu.lst files and added apm to the list of modules, however, when I rebooted, I still only have acpi.
<crimsun> tirian: I presume you executed sudo update-grub?
<tirian> Yup.
<crimsun> show me your # kopt= line
<tirian> kopt=acpi=on
<tirian> update-grub didn't install the boot loader w/ the new config, though. I had to run grub-install /dev/hda
<talmir> hello :)
<tirian> crimsun: is the kopt line supposed to be "#kopt" or "kopt"?
<crimsun> tirian: it's supposed to be # kopt. Do not remove the hash (comment) mark.
<tirian> Ahh.. won't that keep that line commented, though?
<crimsun> that's precisely what it's supposed to do.
<crimsun> update-grub looks for that comment.
<talmir> I am in a bit of a pinch now. I am trying to use the updatedb. Only I just installed ubuntu and it seems that install never asked me what root password I wanted to use.. :P Is there some default pass that is set during install?
<crimsun> talmir: please see the topic regarding the FAQ
<talmir> :P sorry
<tirian> crimsun: ok. That makes sense. Thanks!
<crimsun> np
<talmir> just seemed that since I was not asked during install that it might be some bug. They might want to tell the installer since I dont have access to check faqs all the time :D
<beco_> does anyone knows where are firefox log files?
<hybrid_goth> tritium: what jdk do i download? bianries? source?
<nevyn> so does anyone know when shipit is gonna start actually sending cd's this time?
<Burgundavia> nevyn, when they start shipping
<Burgundavia> nevyn, they couldn't start pressing until April 8th
<IFR__> Hi again. Tritium wasn't able to help - any other wifi / network interface whizzes around?
<paulsen> I need help getting accelerated 3D working with my Radeon 9500 card
<paulsen> I've now searched up and down the forums, trying to figure out why DRI simply refuses to work on my box
<nevyn> Burgundavia: I have ONE set of hoary cd's for i386.. that I collected at LCA
<paulsen> and I havent found any solution for this problem
<paulsen> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EBUSY"
<IFR__> I'm trying to find out why my wireless cannot release an IP (like ifdown) and get a new one (like ifup). The card connects (I send this wirelessly) but ifdown eth0 gets me "eth0 is not configured"
<Burgundavia> nevyn, the LCA ones were rush shipped
<Tezkah> "wlan0 does not exist"
<Tezkah> can anyone point me in the right direction?  I'm trying to use NDIS to set it up
<emj> Anyone using acpi_sleep with hoary?
<paulsen> Tezkah: have you downloaded the NDIS drivers for the wlan card?
<Tezkah> yes, and they are installed
<Tezkah> ndiwrapper -m wrote the alias in
<paulsen> paste what ndiswrapper -l says
<Tezkah> heh, wish I could, I had to reboot, since I only have wireless here
<paulsen> hm :|
<nevyn> Burgundavia: I'm just kicking myself for not picking up a ppc cd at the time ;)
<Tezkah> it says taht my broadcom lwfwhatevera is installed
<Burgundavia> nevyn, lucky bugger
<paulsen> Tezkah: I also have a broadcom chip here
<Tezkah> yeah, everything seemed to install properly
<paulsen> Tezkah: I had problems setting it up, but it always appeared in ifconfig.. so you obviously dont have the same problem as me
<paulsen> does the card show up in the network configuration thing in X?
<Tezkah> yeah, I have lo, eth0 and si0? I think
<paulsen> eth0?
<paulsen> does the computer have a regular LAN controller?
<Tezkah> yes
<lewwy> man, i really REALLY wish i could get my davicom 10/100 network card working
<paulsen> and you are sure eth0 is the LAN card and not the WLAN card?
<paulsen> perhaps you should dig through /var/log/messages for errors
<paulsen> it should tell you when ndiswrapper is doing its magic on boot
<dennis__> can I add a commandline option to my network card configuration?
<Tezkah> all right
<paulsen> now.. anyone here who can help me getting this ATI card working?
<Tezkah> so if it is eth0, ifup eth0 should being it up,
<memvol> anyone have some help for me, when i iwconfig wlan0 it tells me the essid is "d11b" rather than the essid I put in the Network essid boc
<hybrid_goth> tritium: what jdk do i download? bianries? source?
<hybrid_goth> sorry i missed it
<lewwy> hehe, someone should make a open source program called tomato, because when you went to get the source, it'd be called "tomato-source"
<lewwy> geddit?
<lewwy> and there was silence amongst #ubuntu
<ells> has anyone had any issues with ripping any new dvd
<br33zy-blah> uh hi
<br33zy-blah> i'm getting a grub error 24 at stage 1.5
<br33zy-blah> this is happening after an interesting class which consisted of me burning a cd, failing for some reason, freezing, then me hitting the reset button
<br33zy-blah> ideas?
<memvol> anyone have some help for me, when i iwconfig wlan0 it tells me the essid is "d11b" rather than the essid I put in the Network essid box?
<ells> has anyone had any issues with ripping any new dvd
<br33zy-blah> fsck.ext3 says there is something wrong with some superblock thing
<lewwy> no, but then again i dont try ripping dvd;s
<lewwy> hmmm the uber nerds seem to have gone idle
<lewwy> (i use uber nerds in the most respectable way possible)
<ells> lewwy, the new dvds seem to have added encryption
<lewwy> ells: hmmm that seems strange, they shouldnt
<ells> lewwy, yeah, i tried to different dvds
<lewwy> try getting dvdshrink and wining it?
<ells> one old, one new
<ells> lewwy, dvdshrink wont work for me
<lewwy> why not?
<ells> lewwy, i get an aspi error of some sort
<ells> lewwy, you familiary with that
<lewwy> aspi error?
<bronson> Is anybody here running tomboy?
<lewwy> (keeping in mind i'm fairly new at ubuntu and only feeling my way around atm)
<ells> lewwy, it keeps giving the same error
<ells> when in wine
<lewwy> mmm
<lewwy> wine is a bit dodgy
<lewwy> oop hang on
<ells> lewwy, okay
<lewwy> what are you using to rip dvd's with?
<ells> tccat
<Razor-X> C'est tres magnifique!
<Razor-X> hahaha! woohoo
<Razor-X> NTFS has finally been resized
<Razor-X> now, to install Kubuntu!
<ells> lewwy: when i use dvdshrink, I get could not initialize ASPI error
<tahorg> Razor-X: you can forgot the 'trs'
<tahorg> Razor-X: c'est magnifiiiique
<lewwy> mmm
<lewwy> ok
<lewwy> i may have found a better program to rip dvd's
<lewwy> i'll give it a shot first
<ells> lewwy, what
<yfir> grip is very good
<ells> cool
<lewwy> www.ubuntuguide.org is an invaluble tool, thats what im looking at now
<tahorg> Razor-X: btw, you've been able to load the dvorak keymap in grub ?
<Razor-X> tahorg: this client can't do unicode
<Razor-X> gonna do it
<ells> yfir: the new dvds have added encryption
<tahorg> Razor-X: it isn't unicode, it's iso-8859-1
<yfir> ells: oh? cdparanoia can't handle it? news to me
<Razor-X> QTParted would _not_ find all the free space I had, PMagic would, but something kept acessing the machine at bootime
<Razor-X> tahorg: oh
<ells> yfir: cdparanoia for dvd?
<yfir> oh sorry! haha, you said DVD!
<Razor-X> finally I got PMagic to work
<yfir> for some reason i've been reading/thinking cd
<Razor-X> and, inadvertently, got my dad to give me internet access again ;-P
<lewwy> well isnt that fan fricking tabulous
<lewwy> synaptic wont let me install transcode
<memvol> anyone have some help for me, when i iwconfig wlan0 it tells me the essid is "d11b" rather than the essid I put in the Network essid boc
<ells> lewwy, i have transcode
<memvol> it is also showing no results when i scan for essid
<Razor-X> now I have to deside to use the easy, unclean way of PQBoot, or the slightly more difficult clean way of a GRUB boot floppy
<lewwy> oop
<lewwy> nvm
<lewwy> it appears im a victim of my own stupidity
<ells> lewwy, how so
<|QuaD-_> any other breezy's trying to apt-get and their system breaking?
<Razor-X> or, just hiding GRUB at startup
<lewwy> i tried synaptic to get transcode, but synaptic refuses
<jkinz> Hi all, NTFS support issue, have a nephew who needs to write TO an NTFS file system.  Is there any to do that w/Ubuntu yet?
<lewwy> and then i looked at ubuntuguide and it told me the proper way of doing it
<JairunCaloth> 128mb in kb would be... @ 131000?
<ells> lewwy, cool
<lewwy> 128 * 1024
<lewwy> sudo apt-get -t testing install transcode
<lewwy> if j00 are interested
<JairunCaloth> I think NTFS can only be read only
<lewwy> and then
<Razor-X> jkinz: try Captive-NTFS
<ells> lewwy, okay
<lewwy> sudo apt-get install dvdrip
<Razor-X> as long as the NTFS has some form of Windows on it
<lewwy> bah
<lewwy> just read ubuntuguide
<tahorg> well, ntfs write is experimental in 2.6
<tahorg> but it should work
<ells> lewwy, have tried dvdrip, wont rip the all new, more encrypted dvds
<lewwy> ah ok
<jkinz> Razor-X: is that an Ubuntu/deb package?
<Razor-X> jkinz: not sure, try googling it, or looking through the repositories
<Razor-X> it _should_ have a .deb package
<ells> lewwy, the program wont let you rip the whole dvd
<Razor-X> it's pretty popular so....
<K_Dallas> is there a CD burner or tools under linux which could recognize 50MB business card size CDs as they are and not as 700MB CD? (i tried k3b and wrong info, same under windows with nero), thanks
<jkinz> tahorg: are ntfs partitions write maountable now because of that support
<tahorg> Razor-X: ntfs write is a kernel feature
<tahorg> Razor-X: nothing to do with some user level stuff
<jkinz> Razor-X: ok. Thanks. (GBG [ God Bless Google] )
<Razor-X> tahorg: I know that, but, I don't think it uses Captive
<|QuaD-_> can one of the developers sync opts25 and libopts25-dev from debian to fix this bug http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=308219
<Razor-X> Captive is supposed to be safer than normal NTFS writing
<Razor-X> (normal == experimental in kernel)
<Razor-X> how long would you say Ubuntu takes to install?
<metalsand> i was unable to disable my internal wireless card
<Razor-X> on a 1.6 ghz 256 MB RAM
<holycow> 20 minutes
<metalsand> in BIOS
<metalsand> how can I do it in the software?
<Razor-X> holycow: oh yeah, forgot ;-P
<Razor-X> nice, that's all I hav eleft
<Razor-X> *have left
<Razor-X> and some GRUB configuring
<jkinz> Razor-X, tahorg:  thanks guys.
<jamesio> anyone here have experience with freenx?
<Razor-X> NTFS resizing took me about 15 minutes
<holycow> Razor-X, captive is no longer supported and neither is another driver required for the process also not supported
<tahorg> metalsand: ifdown wlan0 ? :)
<metalsand> tahorg: No, compeltely disable
<holycow> Razor-X, it did? ah neat
<metalsand> It's interfering with a PCMCIA Card
<holycow> Razor-X, where are you in the install process
<holycow> ?
<lewwy> uys
<lewwy> guys*
<tahorg> metalsand: pull it out
<tahorg> mini-pci ?
<metalsand> It's INTERNAL
<helio7> what is the daemon responsible for automounting CF-cards when I insert them into my firewire reader?  It works in gnome, but I'm trying to make it work in XFCE
<lewwy> whats the funky thing called thats included in totem-xine that plays DVD's in ascii
<lewwy> metalsand: nothing a screwdriver can't fix :P
<IIIEars> lol
<metalsand> I want it there so I can use it in Windows
<metalsand> I just don't want it in Ubuntu
<lewwy> ifconfig eth0 down
<lewwy> or whatever interface it is
<lewwy> or or!
<metalsand> You guys suck.
<lewwy> you dont have to be here metalsand
<lewwy> jesus christ you're complaining about free support ffs
<IIIEars> We try to help - tere is just so very much to know. - sorry.
<lewwy> ok
<lewwy> last suggestion
<metalsand> I'm just generalizing, lewwy
<tahorg> metalsand: if you unload the driver, that helps ?
<lewwy> tried /etc/network/interfaces?
<lewwy> editing it?
<metalsand> I don't want to go through doing that
<metalsand> Yes, lewwy
<lewwy> and taking out the network card?
<lewwy> oh ok
<lewwy> so...its not actually active
<metalsand> The problem is my card doesn't show up in iwconfig
<helio7> so to manually mount a firewire Compact Flash card would you use the mount command?
<metalsand> It used to
<metalsand> then I installed hostAP drivers
<IIIEars> found a nice driver for a 10 key mouse on the gentoo site :) "evdev"
<tahorg> metalsand: what changed
<lewwy> mmm
<tahorg> so you have your answer
<lewwy> well have fun dudes
<tahorg> unload the hostap drivers
<chiwawa_42> i have a problem with the ralink 2500 howto from ubuntu wiki
<chiwawa_42> the config tool says it cannot find the driver
<chiwawa_42> the card is liste as ra0 by ipconfig
<flames> hi, "sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution" need remove ubuntu-desktop package too, is ubuntu-desktop a required package?
<hybrid_goth> no
<chiwawa_42> flames: i think it's just a metapackage but i can't tell it for sure
<chiwawa_42> used to install the full desktop environment with dependencies
<flames> thx, i try remove it
<hybrid_goth> Announcement
<osity> anyone good with raid partitioning?
<hybrid_goth> all ppc user come to #ubuntu-ppc
<osity> i dont know what to partition to ,,,,
<chiwawa_42> osity: with raid tools or raid theory?
<hybrid_goth> lets start up this channel
<osity> chiwawa_42: do you know how? i have it setup but not quite sure
<osity> can you walk me through the partitioning part?
<chiwawa_42> depends on what you want to o
<chiwawa_42> do*
<osity> raid1
<chiwawa_42> for boot?
<osity> i have it at the partitioner....
<osity> i set up 2 partitions for each drive ( i have 2 drives)
<chiwawa_42> the last raid setup i've done was for a gentoo server, so i've done it manually
<dantheman> does anyone know why my gaim window might be dead?
<dantheman> it's not showing anything
<mello> mine isn't either
<dantheman> i sign on, and it shows nothing
<mello> AIM may be down
<dantheman> and to quit, i have to force quit
<chiwawa_42> aim sucks, like msn...
<dantheman> would i need to do that if aim was down?
<chiwawa_42> did you ever read aim service term of use?
<hybrid_goth> dantheman: im me
<mello> we use GAIM
<helio7> Any ideas on how to detect the location of a firewire attached Compact Flash card reader, so that I can mount it??
<mello> but still
<dantheman> hybrid_goth: let me attempt to sign on again
<chiwawa_42> helio7: might be a scsi disk device
<osity> anyone know raid on ubuntu?  I need help with the partitioner
<hybrid_goth> doloresdeviva09
<osity> anethema
<dantheman> hybrid_goth: what's your sn?
<hybrid_goth> doloresdeviva09
<helio7> chiwawa_42: if it's a scsi disk device, where would I look for it?
<osity> any raid experts?
<chiwawa_42> osity: i don't think the installer is able to setup a boot raid
<dantheman> hybrid_goth: did you get it?
<chiwawa_42> helio7: /dev/sd[a-z] 
<hybrid_goth> yea i replied
<helio7> thanks
<osity> chiwawa_42 : what do you mean a boot raid>?
<dantheman> i didn't get your reply
<chiwawa_42> anyone using a ralink wifi card?
<hybrid_goth>  i replied again
<osity> chiwawa_42 : what's a boot raid?
<chiwawa_42> osity: booting with a mirrored root device
<dantheman> i got nothing again
<hybrid_goth> hmmm
<memvol> anyone know why, when i iwconfig wlan0 it shows my ESSID as "d11b" instead of what I put in for the ESSID in System - Networking?
<dantheman> should i try to do a reinstall of gaim?
<wallflower> Where's the old ubuntu people shot ? ;)
<hybrid_goth> dantheman: no that is a lil extreme this is not windows; check you settings firewall etc and if nothing else works i guess you can reinstall
<osity> chiwawa_42 where would i find out for sure?
<dantheman> i don't use a firewall
<osity> chiwawa_42: i've been at this for weeks!
<elcu> wallflower: you mean on the website?
<chiwawa_42> osity: do you know for sure what you're trying to do?
<hybrid_goth> dantheman: behind a router?
<wallflower> Yea
<wallflower> the one that replaced, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/include/circle.jpg
<osity> i know exactly what i want
<wallflower> i mean was replaced
<chiwawa_42> osity: so tell me
<dantheman> hybrid_goth: i'm on my college's network
<hybrid_goth> oh
<dantheman> i didn't have to do anything special when i set up gaim
<dantheman> it just worked
<memvol> anyone know why, when i iwconfig wlan0 it shows my ESSID as "d11b" instead of what I put in for the ESSID in System - Networking?
<elcu> wallflower: gone.  you can still put it as your login screen if you want.
<osity> raid 1 ....i want to mirror drive 1 completely ,,,,,that's it
<dantheman> oh
<dantheman> my buddy list just came back
<dantheman> weird
<hybrid_goth> dantheman: you can reinstall if you wish
<osity> i want to use the 2 drives i havee
<chiwawa_42> osity: is this drive your system drive?
<wallflower> elcu, i just want the jpg... you know where i can find it?
<osity> dantheman: was your name anthema before?
<raa1> This probably not the right place to ask but, I will ask anyway...Is there a way to figure out the endianness (byte order) of my system
<Nalioth> howdy
<Nalioth> raa1 what CPU do you have?
<raa1> Intel Xscale
<dantheman> osity: no, i've always been dantheman
<chiwawa_42> arm is like any risc
<elcu> wallflower: not really.  but if you're missing the blonde, install the ubuntu-calendar package. :-)
<hybrid_goth> osity: thats a weird question
<kwame> Hi
<Nalioth> raal that is an important fact for us to cogitate upon
<osity> chiwawa_42: I  have 2 drives thats it.......so yes one would be the system drive an the other the mirror
<wallflower> lol
<kwame> I did a apt-get install k3b ... and everything went ok
<kwame> but when trying to burn a cd
<memvol> anyone know why, when i iwconfig wlan0 it shows my ESSID as "d11b" instead of what I put in for the ESSID in System - Networking?
<hybrid_goth> xandros makes me sick
<chiwawa_42> osity: so you want to boot from a mirored partition
<osity> hybrid_goth: not really.....the work anthema is in this name....I wanted to talk to anthema
<kwame> I got a message telling me that I need the cdrdao package, apt-cache search does not show such package
<chiwawa_42> wich isn't simple
<kwame> how can I use k3b?
<chiwawa_42> kwame: launch it
<hybrid_goth> osity: you you are gonna ask a random user? :P
<kwame> chiwawa_42, already did ... but I get that error message
<raa1> Nalioth: are RISCs big-endian
<osity> chiwawa_42: sure .....i want one drive with the OS and the other to mirror it all
<kwame> chiwawa_42, telling me that I need cdrdao
<chiwawa_42> WHY THE FUCK does xchat popup on highlights ?!?
<chiwawa_42> driving me crazy
<osity> hybrid_goth: ask a random user what?
<transgress> chiwawa_42: change the preferences
<hybrid_goth> are you so and so
<chiwawa_42> transgress: looking for the right option for hours, can't find it
<senator32> i have the ut2k4 dvd, I have installed it on Suse before with no issue, i cant seem to install it in ubuntu (running kde mainly). HOW DO I INSTALL IT?? ITS a ".sh" file
<osity> anthema is the irc name.....
<hybrid_goth> nvm
<hybrid_goth> nvm
<transgress> senator32: what's the problem?
<dazzed> senator32: type ./the.sh in a term
<osity> chiwawa: do you know the partitioner options?
<senator32> ah let me try that
<SpAwN> I NEED LINUX
<chiwawa_42> damn, it was on the xchat tray...
<osity> it asks questions, i just dont know which to pick
<transgress> senator32: `copy that file elsewhere
<transgress> senator32: then run it... otherwise you can't unmount the disc
<dazzed> no eh doesnt have to do that
<chiwawa_42> kwame: did you setup universe/multiverse repositories?
<dazzed> ohhh
<senator32> oh
<jamesio> whoa... freenx is pretty cool
<dazzed> well you can
<SpAwN> I need linux )':
<chiwawa_42> osity: as I told you, the installer may not handle raid booting
<SpAwN> i want to use freyja
<transgress> wouldn't let me...
<HrdwrBoB> yes, freenx is damn cool
<chiwawa_42> oscarh: nor grub does
<hybrid_goth> SpAwN: what u got
<chiwawa_42> or not fine last time i tried
<SpAwN> windows
<kwame> chiwawa_42, noup
<transgress> freenx?
<osity> chiwawa: is that a guesss?
* hybrid_goth shutters :P
<dazzed> SpAwN: download ubu
<SpAwN> lol
<chiwawa_42> kwame: so set them up first when looking for a missing package
<raa1> Nalioth: Little googling suggests that the endianness could be switched or something like that...any idea??
<osity> chiwawa: how can i find out without trying?
<oscarh> chiwawa_42, what?
<SpAwN> is it free
<senator32> yes i get bash: ./linux-installer.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied error when i try and "./ut2k4.sh"
<senator32> off the disc
<dazzed> lol
<SpAwN> my friend tole me to come here dazzed
<senator32> i just need to relocate the files then?
<SpAwN> and ask about it
<dazzed> SpAwN: very much free
<chiwawa_42> oscarh: i had to do that manually with gentoo, and only lilo was able to boot from MD
<jamesio> trans, yeah... it's a remote x windows desktop server/client package
<transgress> senator32: sudo ./linux-install.sh
<SpAwN> awsome
<hybrid_goth> SpAwN: what distro you want
<osity> suerly someone has setup raid on ubuntu!
<chiwawa_42> oscarh: you also need a custom kernel with builtin raid support
<SpAwN> dunno
<dazzed> SpAwN: do you know how to download and burn .iso's?
<chiwawa_42> wich the installer doesn't have
<oscarh> chiwawa_42, what the, i've been coding for two hours and now this?
<raa1> It would have been nice if /proc/cpuinfo displayed the endianness of the processor
<hybrid_goth> SpAwN: well are you a noob?
<ksmurf> hello all.  can anyone direct me to help for 1. Getting my tv out working on my nvidia 6600GT 2. Getting my graphire working on this system.  I'm using hoary and it is just about a clean install
<senator32> transgress: i still get the same error
<chiwawa_42> oscarh: sry
<SpAwN> dude i know nothing about linux
<oscarh> chiwawa_42, let me idle alone :/
<SpAwN> only windows
<oscarh> chiwawa_42, :)
<chiwawa_42> oscarh: bad completion
<dazzed> a .iso is a cd file ...(universal)
<oscarh> chiwawa_42, it's cool
<oscarh> :D
<hybrid_goth> SpAwN: well Ubuntu Mandravia or SuSe would be best
<dazzed> its an image file
<oscarh> chiwawa_42, confused though
<transgress> best for what?
<SpAwN> hmm
<hybrid_goth> SpAwN: Ubuntu is the best b/c it is userfriendly but can get real powerfull
<osity> is there a raid chan that may know or shoudl i try debian
<senator32> transgress: should i just move the dvd files to the hd?
<dazzed> SpAwN: look at my ubuntu www.trip-p.com/images/desktops/flux_latest.jpg
<SpAwN> i will check out the website
<chiwawa_42> osity: you need a really special setup to do that
<transgress> senator32: doesn't seem to be the problem... i don't even know what the problem is
<chiwawa_42> oscarh: debian isntaller sucks
<chiwawa_42> sry oscarh
<dazzed> SpAwN: its actually my fluxbox but ubuntu is my dist
<chiwawa_42> osity: you need a custom kernel anyway
<senator32> transgress: ok thanks for the help though
<transgress> umm... chiwawa_42 ... ubuntu uses debian installer with a few parts cut out of it
<SpAwN> lol
<SpAwN> i might leave
<chiwawa_42> transgress: yeah, it still sucks
<osity> i highly doubt i need a really special setup for raid......
<SpAwN> cus this is a lil over crowded
<transgress> compared to?
<chiwawa_42> osity: it's not "just" raid, it's a boot from raid
<oscarh> :D
<SpAwN> i will check out website for ubuntu
<osity> hmmm
<chiwawa_42> osity: also, mirroring can be done with either mdadm or lvm
<Nalioth> raal, sorry i'm not a deep-ended nerd, i only know that PPC and arm and x86 all go different ways
<bodaciousb> anyone know how i cna convert mds/mdf files to iso in linux?
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: you also know ppc is the best :P
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, why would you say that?  :P
<thechitowncubs> Nalioth: why do you allow yourself to struggle with your PPC :)
<bodaciousb> isn't PPC mac?
<ksmurf> hello all.  can anyone direct me to help for 1. Getting my tv out working on my nvidia 6600GT 2. Getting my graphire working on this system.  I'm using hoary and it is just about a clean install
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: no idea...
<Nalioth> thechitowncubs, the struggle is life; life is the struggle
<hybrid_goth> bodaciousb: yes
<transgress> bodaciousb: yes
<Nalioth> bodaciousb, yes it is
<Nalioth> and also IBM big iron
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: amen
<bodaciousb> =P thought so
<hybrid_goth> motorola
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: G3 right?
<hybrid_goth> bodaciousb: some ppl say it is not a mac due to the fact it has linux on not mac os
<ells> anyone here copy dvds
<thechitowncubs> ells: maybe
<hybrid_goth> ells: no i copy actors
<ells> thchitowncubs: cool, have you noticed new encryption on the dvds
<Razor-X> htish is the empteenth time i'm saying this, but, fdisk /mbr should boot WinXP partitions too, right?
<thechitowncubs> Not really, I only copy some that i need to backup
<ells> thchitowncubs: there is new encryption out there
<hybrid_goth> ouch
<ells> thchitowncubs: I have seen it increasingly in the last few months
<nicedreams> how do i start an application at startup?  I'm using fluxbox and I want freevo to start inside of fluxbox without having to login so I want it to auto login and run freevo
<thechitowncubs> really?
<ells> thchitowncubs: was curious is anyone had done a work around for the new encryption
<thechitowncubs> ahhh, that will suck
<brdweb> Razor-X: yes, that takes the mbr back to default, so any windows OS that is first on the drive should boot
<ells> thchitowncubs: yeap
<thechitowncubs> i haven't seen any news on it
<ells> thchitowncubs: buy a new dvd and you will see
<ells> thchitowncubs: I bought house of flying daggers and it was on there
<ells> thchitowncubs: I checked it against my pirates of the caribbean which i backed up fine
<mebaran151> book2.rb:11: syntax error
<mebaran151> book2.rb:19: syntax error
<mebaran151> book2.rb:20: class definition in method body
<mebaran151> book2.rb:24: class definition in method body
<mebaran151> book2.rb:47: class definition in method body
<mebaran151> book2.rb:74: syntax error
<mebaran151> anyone here know ruby and want to help fix it
<elcu> nicedreams: you're probably going to have to edit a fluxbox config fle
<osity> any one have raid experience....
<elcu> mebaran151: please don't paste lines here
<nicedreams> elcu, how do i make it auto login my username with gdm?
<mebaran151> sorry
<elcu> use a pastebin
<mebaran151> that paste wasnt supposed to go here
<mebaran151> heheh
<elcu> mebaran151: that's even worse.
<Marble2> why do I get a totally messed up terminal when I do jar c directory
<thechitowncubs> I backed up Ferris Bueller and that worked :)
<ells> thchitowncubs: older movie my friend
<elcu> nicedreams: sorry, i'm a gnome user so not really familiar with fluxbox.  try googling.
<elcu> or maybe even #fluxbox (if it exists)
<ells> thchitowncubs: I have seen the last two new ones I bought have it on there
<floam> Are there any Ubuntu isntall CD's that aren't 650MB?
<drcode> hi all
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, this particular chat gateway is a G3 ibook
<floam> I'd like to find one that's like 50-100 that'd just download crap it needs from mirrors
<Deffie> hi all, i'm using ubuntu 5.04 default installation, i've created a vfat partition to archive data, now i created an user to work on the partition and i set to him the partition on fstab, i'm copying data to that partition from network via ftp but looking at df /data is now growing, but /.dev is growing instead... :?
<drcode> can I clone two hdd I Want to remove all my linux into bigger hdd
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: my box is a g3
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, my new G4 ibook is awaiting drivers for the Aiport Extreme
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: I was told that wont _ever_ happen
<Deffie> s/is now/is not
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, may i say, BULL<cookies>!!
<PacoBCN> hi guys, Can you give me some public dns servers? Mine are too slow
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: b/c i was going to get a g4 superdrive etc but they said no wifi driver and prolly never
* hybrid_goth sighs
<Deffie> PacoBCN host -t ns yourprovider.tld
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: i wanna get a mac mini deck it out purrrr
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: do you know of a linux ppc VoIP?
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, so share it off your G3
<jamesio> anyone have an idea why "out of the blue" my system wants to remove "ubuntu-desktop" in apt-get?
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, my first mac-mini is goin under my driver seat (i drive a taxi) and will be full of music
<Marble2> how can I make a .jar file out of a directory?
<PacoBCN> Deffie, the ones my provider gave me are the one I'm using
<mr_roboto> marble2: jar cvf <jarfile> dirname
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, can skype not be compiled for PPC?
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: nice. Mplayer on there a small display
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: nope it can not i tried
<sig> hybrid_goth: why not
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: I d/l the source and went to compile and i got errrors
<Deffie> PacoBCN you can do that with any host, get an host that is near to you, in terms of latency (check with traceroute)
<hybrid_goth> sig: b/c it is i386 src
<sig> hybrid_goth: google some more then
<PacoBCN> Deffie, the ones I've tried don't allow you to use them if your ip is not one of theirs
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, saw a thang when the mini first came out showing a 5" touch screen
<Deffie> PacoBCN you can setup a named too
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: hmm that would be nice to put in the cab and have like mplayer or vlc
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, did you ask uncle google the secret of compiling skype on ppc?
<hussam> what exaclty will I lose if I don't incluse multiverse in sources.list ?
<Deffie> PacoBCN and then use 127.0.0.1 as your nameserver
<elcu> jamesio: don't rely on me for this, but iirc, removing ubuntu-desktop is ok. i forget how it fits in the system.
* hybrid_goth wonders if osx skype build would work
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, i just want a full-screen control panel (since i won't be surfing or writing thesis while i drive)
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, with big buttons
<zoop_> Can anyone confirm that Java is broken on breezy? I'm having problems
<Deffie> hi all, i'm using ubuntu 5.04 default installation, i've created a vfat partition to archive data, now i created an user to work on the partition and i set to him the partition on fstab, i'm copying data to that partition from network via ftp but looking at df /data is not growing, but /.dev is growing instead... :?
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, osx skype works great
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: would it work on ppc linux tho
<hybrid_goth> ...
<sig> hybrid_goth: it should yes
<elcu> jamesio: search ubuntuforums.org for a better explanation
<hybrid_goth> sig: for real
<sig> try i
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, osx is bsd based, linux is a wee bit different. ask uncle google for the secret
<hybrid_goth> sweet
<mr_roboto> zoop: maybe that's the reason for the warning in the title against using breezy :)
<sig> try it
<mrw> anyone know how to make Gnome display the images in a slideshow like manner?
<sig> Nalioth: not too different
<hybrid_goth> it is a dmg
<sig> if it can be done in bsd it can be done in linux
<sig> skype is working on freebsd
<sig> just fine
<zoop_> mr_roboto: Yeah maybe, but I'd like to track this down.
<sig> and it is using the linux src
<elcu> mrw: you'll want an image viewer app for that.
<mrw> kinda like what happens with a folder full of images on exp?  I can double click one, it is opened in a program, then I can click the right arrow and cycle through them
<Nalioth> sig just enough for it not to compile some things
<sig> Nalioth: wrong buddy
<sig> linux compat
<mrw> elcu, it opens in an image viewer, but it is listed as 1/1 :-/
<hybrid_goth> sig: what do i do with the dmg
<Nalioth> sig, well i'm a ./configure && make && make install kinda guy
<mr_roboto> zoop: if you really need a working java, the sun one works great. not controlled by apt but everything installs into a single dir so it's VERY manageable
<Nalioth> sig if it don't work with that, i'm lost
<sig> Nalioth: great
<JoeXCoolNJ> Does anybody know how to get the ALPS GlidePoint working under kernel 2.6? I have a Compaq R3000 series laptop and everything works flawlessly when I boot the live cd, but the touchpad is completely dead when I boot into the system installed on my hard drive.
<sig> Nalioth: then I'm glad your new ubuntu system is borked and unstable
<sig> :)
<elcu> mrw: yep. iirc image viewer doesn't slideshow.  check out gqview.  it's my favourite image viewer
<sig> because if your not using apt than your not being very smart
<hybrid_goth> sig: how is that unstable
<zoop_> mr_roboto: I've installed the SUN SDK 1.5.0update03...
<sig> hybrid_goth: because it uses the apt system
<Nalioth> sig this is the best running borked and unstable system ive run
<mr_roboto> zoop: and you're having problems with it?
<elcu> Nalioth: don't tell me you install dependencies from source as well...
<zoop_> mr_roboto: But Eclipse crashes the JVM.
<sig> it keeps track of packages that way
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: does the ibook g3 have a mic
<zoop_> mr_roboto: Yes.
<sig> Nalioth: you will eventually run into problems
<sig> like when you want to upgrade
<Nalioth> elcu, nope i cheat with build-dep
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, yes it does, and speakers, too
<osity> can anyone help with software raid here?
<Nalioth> sig what do you advise, /msg is ok if nobody else in here wants to hear all this nerdy stuff
<zoop_> mr_roboto: And MapleV which uses some IBM JRE also segfaults...
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: i knew it had speaker- listen to A Perfect Circle right now- juss idk if it had a mic but cool
<mr_roboto> zoop: you can't even start eclipse?
<sig> Nalioth: I advise you use apt-get with the correct repositores or synaptic with the correct repositories.... "period"
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, they say when you buy a Mac, you need pay for nothing else...(fw cards, usb cards, etc)
<hybrid_goth> :D
<Nalioth> sig so "apt-get source -b <pkgname>" is the way to go?
<zoop_> mr_roboto: I can start it but after doing some things the JVM keeps crashing
<hybrid_goth> except the mini
<mr_roboto> zoop: i use eclipse here and use it on a major project
<sig> using "apt-get" or "synaptic" is the way to go yes
<sig> man apt-get for more information on src
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, the mini still comes with fw/usb2
<mr_roboto> zoop: what exactly do you do to make it crash?
<zoop_> mr_roboto: Are you running breezy?
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, apple usually puts the mic on the display
<mr_roboto> zoop: no... hoary
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: but you got to buy a monitor keyboard and mouse
<hybrid_goth> BYODKM
<mr_roboto> zoop: i actually tried for a bit but went back to hoary after the warnings
<zoop_> mr_roboto: Yes, in hoary Java works just fine...
<sig> apple hardware is a rip off
<sig> IMO
<sig> :)
<sig> too expensive
<hybrid_goth> y?
<mr_roboto> zoop: ahhh, I see.   well good luck with that!
<zoop_> mr_roboto: Thanks :)
<sig> technology is growing too fast to pay that much money for a system that will be way obsolete in 1 year
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, the mini costs $499US. you buy it, and throw away your windoze bookend, reusing the perfectly good peripherals that were being sullied by it
<hybrid_goth> 1 yr o_0
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: yea but if it is a first computer...
<Nalioth> sig, my ibook g3 is over 3 years old and still runs fine (to my perceptions)
<sig> ok
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, if it is a first puter, go to walmart
<hybrid_goth> lol
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: get a 500$ linspire laptop
<Nalioth> when last i looked, you could get a CRT 17" from walmart for >$100
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, shut yo mouth!
<stakkato> view our statement: http://stakkato.on.nimp.org/~hacked/statement.php
<IIIEars> the mac mini is interesting -but it is missing a few things
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth:  rofl
<ahuman01> how to get the cups-pdf printer working ? I want to save files as pdf
<hybrid_goth> like a keyboard
<hybrid_goth> mouse
<hybrid_goth> monitor
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: dont you love linspire
<IIIEars> and of course a decent bus speed - lol
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: it can run all you winblows apps ootb
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, it is a debian distro
<ells> I was talking about it earlier, is anyone having issues backing up the new dvds with the new encryption
<thechitowncubs> Whats the difference between buffered and unbuffered memory?
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, see above remark concering bulls (00tb, my butt)
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: yea with wine built in
<mr_roboto> thechitowncubs: one is buffered, the other not :O
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: it is like debian for nobody
<sig> just buy a barebone laptop
<hybrid_goth> while ubuntu is debian for everybody
<IIIEars> Gave Linspire a shot - it installed then stalled at the demo intro - verification?
<sig> way cheap then you can just slap *nix on it
<thechitowncubs> Figured that out
<thechitowncubs> is there a benefit to one or the other
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, i think linspire will be safe from my input
<thechitowncubs> i think i found the answer
<hybrid_goth> Linspire is alot like microsoft
<sig> http://www.visionman.com/products/category.php?id=3#1U%20Barebones
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: roflmao
<mr_roboto> thechitowncubs: well tell me, i'm curious what you mean by the term
<Nalioth> thechitowncubs, there is less likelyhood of data errors with buffered ram
<IIIEars> If ubuntu hadvideo accelerationenabled on install i would be perfectly happy. - :)
<Nalioth> thechitowncubs, some higher end mission critical machines require buffered
<mr_roboto> nalioth: how does it work? what's the idea of buffered?
<mrw> elcu, is it in the repos?
<elcu> mrw: yes
<hybrid_goth> now what do i do with the dmg
<mrw> elcu, when I apt-cache search it all I get is gthumb as the result?  Same thing or no?
<Nalioth> mr_roboto, i believe it checks the data in and out more exactly
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, what dmg?
<elcu> mrw: no, you need to update your sources list: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<concept10> is there a ubuntu live cd for PPC (Apple powerbook g4)
<mrw> oh it is in the extra repos ok
<Nalioth> concept10, there is
<chiwawa_42> osity: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingToRAID1
<mr_roboto> nalioth: more exactly? you mean something more than ECC? or is ECC what you mean by buffered ram?
<osity> thanks chi
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: the skype dmg
<chiwawa_42> osity: so you asked without even reading the official doc
<chiwawa_42> osity: that's bad
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, if you aint gonna run it on OSX, chunk it
<Nalioth> mr_roboto, isnt buffered another name for ECC? i really have no idea, but thats what i thought
<hybrid_goth> sig said it will work
<hybrid_goth> sig: what do i do with the skype dmg
<osity> chiwawa_42: what's bad?
<chiwawa_42> osity: your lamer attitude
<sig> chiwawa_42: he never said anything
<mr_roboto> nalioth: well... that makes sense. i just never heard the term buffered ram so that's why i asked.
<elcu> mrw: it's my personal favourite.  if it's not to your liking, you can always try one of the other hundred/s out there.  but no, you won't get the exact functionality xp has, you'll need to use a seperate app.
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, you need the skype sources
<osity> chi: you are the assuming lamer here.
<sig> why don't you scroll up and look
<chiwawa_42> osity: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<osity> i have ready any article you can find with a simple search
<ali4728> Help! how can I check what services are running on my ubuntu/computer?
<osity> i have been on this shit for weeks
<sig> chiwawa_42: whats your problem?
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: it says skype-i586
<elcu> well, until nautilus integrates its own image viewer that is
<chiwawa_42> osity: the link i just gave, i got it reading ubuntu's global wiki
<osity> that doesnt help me
<hybrid_goth> sig: what do i do with the skype dmg
<osity> it says nothing about partitions ...i found that article a month ago...you are not a master googler ......
<ali4728> Help! how can I check what services are running on my ubuntu/computer?
<chiwawa_42> osity: sry but i've spent a few minutes for you that i would have used better on my own business if you took time to search properly
<chiwawa_42> osity: that's anoying, not because you id, because most does
<elcu> ali4728: you mean processes? top
<ali4728> yeah
<elcu> ali4728: alternatively, use the system monitor
<elcu> ali4728: type 'top'
<ali4728> thnx
<elcu>  in a terminal
<chiwawa_42> osity: when the information is easilly accessible, it's a shame you don't achieve to find it
<osity> do you read bonehead>?  or do you just babble?
<torpid> this is off topic guys, but worth a laugh for a geek.  i emailed an "intelligent design" supporter after i saw her name in an article on google news, about efforts to get ID in classrooms, and lessen evolution.
<osity> stick that raid article up your #$%^&*(
<lifeless> osity: hey, tone it down please
<torpid> With respect to the evolution of proteins, and it's "low probability" she replied, "Mathematicians classify any event with a probability of less than roughly 10 ^ - 55 as "impossible".
<osity> i told you it didnt help....now lay off
<chiwawa_42> ok osity
<chiwawa_42> got an ignore
<osity> lifeless: just a bit ticked as chi's inability to read
<Nalioth> osity, its not nice to point out peoples apparent faults (when they're trying to help you)
<lifeless> osity: that doesn't justify such a hostile tone
<osity> helping does not include calling someone lame
<hybrid_goth> how do i empty my trash from the command line
<osity> or is that the american way? i doubt it
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, how many trash folders do you have?
<osity> tone?  you can hear me?
<osity> lalala
<lifeless> I can hear you just fine
<elcu> hybrid_goth: cd ~/.Trash
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: 1
<elcu> Nalioth: multiple trash folders?!
<Nalioth> elcu, i have found 3 trash folders on my system
<hybrid_goth> elcu: whats after cd ~/.Trash
<elcu> hybrid_goth: rm *
<Nalioth> ~/.Trash is one, another is my HFS+ mounted drive/.Trash-username  and the other is at ~/.local/share/Trash/
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<Nalioth> i got to wondering where all the space was going, and it was all hidden in .local
<IIIEars> nice tip
<elcu> /root/.Trash
<gp_aaron> anyone been able to install xvidcap?
<mr_roboto> ali4728: for n in `awk '/^[a-z] / {print $1}' /etc/services `; do ps -ef |grep $n|grep -v grep; done
<osity> IIIEars:   can you give me a hand with paritioning for a raid 1 ? I beleive you have helped me before with this....
<rhys-hynaws> Hey. Does anyone have a favourite program that parses php for wed dev?
<rhys-hynaws> web*
<chiwawa_42> osity: everything is explained is this document, you ned to do a expert install, and bypass it's bootloader setup to install lilo manually. I did it the same way on gentoo, it works just fine.
<IIIEars> I appreciate your confidence. - but it wasn't me - sorry
<mindspore> is there a good PHP IDE (non-commercial) that has a debugger that will allow me to step-through code?
<chiwawa_42> it also gives a trick to not use a custom kernel if you're not able to build one
<Nalioth> elcu i don't have a /root/.Trash
<osity> IIIEars:  wrong dude then
<rhys-hynaws> mindspore, if you find onelet me know
<elcu> Nalioth: you do if you sudo su first
<mindspore> rhys-hynaws, k
<Nalioth> elcu i only use sudo, never a su heh heh
<rhys-hynaws> mindspore,  what do you write your php in?
<elcu> Nalioth: that's good.  i found that root trash folder in another distro actually when i deleted stuff as root.
* elcu was a bad newbie back then
<elcu> :-)
<IIIEars> lol@elcu
<rhys-hynaws> mindspore, try phpeclipse
<Nalioth> elcu, even when i ran YDL, i set up sudo
<mindspore> rhys-hynaws, alot, mostly database
<Nalioth> elsu imho, sudo is safety (i've learnt from experience, see?)
<nicedreams> How do I get ubuntu to run my ~/.xinitrc script after loging in through gdm?
<mindspore> rhys-hynaws, oh.. what do I write it in.. just text editor, hehe
<elcu> Nalioth: you're right, which is why i said "that's good".
<metalsand> Okay
<metalsand> Great
<metalsand> jus got off the phone will dell after an hour
<mrw> vim is nice for syntax highlighting.  Then I setup an alias that quickly tails the last 6 entries of the php error logs so I can see where my error might be in the code.
<metalsand> To disable my onboard Wireless LAN I have to REMOVE THE FREAKIGN CARD!
<mrw> I hate debugging php
<metalsand> God damnit.
<rhys-hynaws> mindspore,  you are crazy lol
<mrw> metalsand, ??
<mrw> metalsand, in Ubuntu?
<metalsand> I've been trying to configure my PCMCIA wireless card in Ubuntu forever
<ali4728> Help Needed! I am running a webserver on my local machine and (apache/php) I wouldlike to send an email through a php web page
<metalsand> But apparently it's conflicting with my internal card
<Nalioth> metalsand, are they sure that THAT WILL deactivate it?
<ali4728> I have Postfix mail sever running1 What do I have to configure to be able to send an email? Thanks (php code: http://pastebin.com/281961)
<metalsand> Nalioth: Yes
<elcu> mrw: how did gqview go?
<mindspore> mrw: yeah, errors are easy enought o fix.. but, when you've got something like the wrong data in the wrong array.. that's where debuggers come in handy
<Nalioth> heh heh
<metalsand> :P
<mr_roboto> ali4728: was that an ubuntu question?  :)
<Nalioth> mrw, in his Dell box
<sir-gold> metalsand: the conflict was only a guess
<ali4728> yeah
<metalsand> Nalioth: You'd unerstand why I used caps if you knew how long I'd been working at this
<mr_roboto> ali4728: how so?
<metalsand> I'm pretty sure I'm a record holder
<ali4728> how do you mean?
<Nalioth> metalsand, i have been seeing u in here quite a bit
<mrw> mindspore, yeah I know, that's why I hate debugging php.  syntax errors are easy with the log but for anything else  ughhh It takes forever
<metalsand> For most time spent on getting one hardware issue working in Ubuntu
<ahuman01> anybody seen this cups problem ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19059.html
<metalsand> At this point I'm not going to remove my mini PCI card
<mindspore> mrw, I'd use Zend.. but I don't wanna shell out the bucks, lol
<mrw> elcu, bam, yeah that's what I was looking for, thanks
<ali4728> <mr_roboto> ubuntu question yes
<mindspore> mrw, the maguma open studio looks promising.. but very buggy right now
<jaggi> hi..
<mr_roboto> ubuntu: well... in the sense that it's running on ubuntu i guess. anyway <shrug>
<osity> anathema:  hey  mann.....
<osity> how are ya,,,,
<anathema> hey osity, good
<osity> I've been waiting for ya to get on .,..
<osity> :)
<anathema> hows stuff wokring haha
<jaggi> I'm having a problem... after I installed ubuntu, windows won't boot anymore -- when selecting it in the grub menu windows blue-screens
<osity> it not....
<anathema> doh
<anathema> whats the problem /
<osity> im stuck at the partitioning part....
<osity> do you need swap when setting up the partitioner?
<mrw> elcu, anyway to make it auto fit the image to the window all the time?
<mindspore> jaggi: format mbr
<jaggi> when looking at the fdisk of /dev/hda I see the partition table, but each line has:  Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<anathema> ahh i cant remember what you're all doing exactly osity
<mrw> so when I open huge images it will shrink them to the size window I open?
<osity> raid1
<jaggi> mindspore, not sure what you mean?
<anathema> oh
<anathema> haha
<elcu> mrw: config-> image tab
<mrw> elcu, yeah lol I found it right after I asked
<mrw> thanks this was what I was looking for :)
<mr_roboto> jaggi: did you move the partition during your install?
<osity> you had walked me through some stuff then i had sent you a link with the howto.... but i get stuck setting up the patritiones properly
<elcu> np
<jaggi> windows does now go to the menu "there was an error on the last boot etc.  Safe Mode, Safe Mode with networking, etc." but even safe mode blue-screens
<jaggi> no, I didn't change the windows partition, but I *did* let ubuntu establish its own partition tables..
<osity> anathema: have you seen the partitioner?
<ahuman01> anyone seen  this cups-pdf  problem ? http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-February/024015.html
<jaggi> I had XP installed on the primary partition -- ubuntu "left it alone" but added partition 2 for the linux install, and partition 3 is an extended partition containing the swap partition
<jaggi> when I ran fdisk prior to the ubuntu install -- when I had only XP installed -- I don't recall seeing "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary."
<ksmurf> does anyone have experience getting twinview to work on an nvidia card (6600GT).?
<mr_roboto> jaggi: that  should all be fine. sounds like it changed the windows partition somehow   like moved it
<jaggi> but I'm not sure why ubuntu's partitioning damaged the windows xp partition's location (if that's the problem)
<osity> anathema: i removed the 2 200GB i had and am just trying with 2 40GB for now to make sure its not a size compatability issue....got a few minutes?
<jaggi> I wonder how to fix this..
<jaggi> fdisk /mbr will not fix the partition table though, will it, mindspore?
<jaggi> roboto, yeah.. still starts at 1.. here  /dev/hda1   *           1       20805    10485688+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<jaggi> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<mindspore> jaggi: no, but I'm not sure that is your problem
<jaggi> start is 1, end is 20805..   some site mentioned ubuntu enables SATA or something... could that be related?
<OmniColossus> I had XP installed first on the first partition
<jaggi> yeah, it's normal for me too, omni.. whenever I've had dual boot systems
<OmniColossus> theninstalled ubuntu with grub
<jaggi> ahh, and and?  :)
<jaggi> this is my first experience with ubuntu..
<OmniColossus> but ubuntu instal made the 2nd partition (ubuntu) the bootable
<ksmurf> does anyone have experience getting twinview to work on an nvidia card (6600GT).?  I could use some direction if someone has the time
<OmniColossus> so the system would not bot
<jaggi> first linux experience was maybe 11 years ago .. used slackware :)
<OmniColossus> I then reenterd ubuntu install and set first partition as bootable again
<OmniColossus> then exited
<OmniColossus> and it worked fine
<bestadvocate> anyone here use freeciv?
<IIIEars> Grub is a problem had no trouble with Ubuntu installing if it used the entire hard drive - it wasn't so smooth as a dual boot install.
<IIIEars> It didn't identify te partitions correctly.
<bestadvocate> i cant for the life of me figure out how to start a single player game...
<mr_roboto> i use grub on my laptop to boot between xp pro and ubuntu
<mr_roboto> works fine
<jaggi> omni, interesting.. this ubuntu install set the grub option "makeactive" which I think will re-establish the bootable state of the windows partition (1) if it needs to
<bestadvocate> me too mr robato
<mr_roboto> and grub on my desktop boot between suse and ubuntu with no problem
<IIIEars> did you need to edit grub?
<elcu> bestadvocate: uh, isn't it multiplayer only?
<jaggi> I didn't have to edit grub.. but I can't get windows to boot without blue-screening
<OmniColossus> well I didnt touch the grub configuration
<mr_roboto> IIIEars... can't remember. I might have edited the boot menu
<jaggi> I'm pretty sure the partition table has been modified
<OmniColossus> I only used the ubuntu partition manager to make the first partition bootable again
<OmniColossus> then exited the install
<bestadvocate> elcu: i thought so too, till i read this on their FAQ:   "Once the client starts, select "start new game". Now edit your game settings (the defaults should be fine for a beginner-level single-player game) and press the start button."
<IIIEars> Yep "" - that was tough for me - never done it before.
<elcu> jaggi: so you partitioned before doing the ubuntu install?
<elcu> bestadvocate: did you follow those steps?
<OmniColossus> I was really scared cause after I had first installed ubuntu I couldnt boot at all ^^
<jaggi> in fact, you know what ... I wouldn't have setup the partition tables like this anyway.  I'd have 3 primary partitions, while I figured I'd let ubuntu "automatically" handle partitioning its own way... I wanted to see what it would do -- maybe I'd learn something
<OmniColossus> I am using 4 primary partitions
<bestadvocate> elcu they arnt specific enoungh, or perhaps the deb package is set up diffrently...
<jaggi> elcu, actually, thank you for reminding me!  I *did* run another linux boot cd before (not an install CD) and I setup partition 2 and 3, then I deleted those with ubuntu!
<OmniColossus> I don't like using extended parttions if I can help it
<bestadvocate> e
* mr_roboto never tried letting ubuntu do it automatically  :)
<jaggi> my apology -- I'm glad you asked in that way ..
<IIIEars> lol - i made the mistake of installing lilo think it would be easier - not! - i got an endless stream of zeros displayed onscreen. - lol
<jaggi> during the ubuntu install I deleted those two primary partitions and then used ubuntu's auto-partitioning
<bestadvocate> elcu: the program once started gives you "connect to freeciv server" instead of letting you change any setting....
<m3jsh> can anyone take a look at this terminal output and tell me what is wrong? : root@anjin:/home/m3jsh # sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<2.6.10-5-386> xorg-driver-fglrx
<m3jsh> bash: 2.6.10-5-386: No such file or directory
<jaggi> I would have placed the primary partition as 2, and linux as 3, but I noticed ubuntu placed the swap partition as the last partition ..
<jaggi> I think this is good
<OmniColossus> so from the begining I made the 10gig primary parts and a primary part of the remaining space..... installed XP on the first primary first
<mr_roboto> m3jsh: lose the '<' and '>'
<jaggi> if I recall correctly, the last partition is in the outer-portion of the disk, which is faster or slower or something.. :)
<IIIEars> having the swap partitiion last is more secure?
<m3jsh> mr_robot: thank you
<elcu> bestadvocate: /join #freeciv
<OmniColossus> then in ubuntu install I killed the 2nd 10gig partion and use that space for its auto partitioning
<elcu> :-)
<bestadvocate> ah cool gratzy
<jaggi> normally I do this:  Windows partition 1, Linux swap on 2, Linux (ext3) on 3.
<OmniColossus> it made a 500meg swap and the remainder of the 10gig space for root
<jaggi> but, come to think of it, aren't drives *still* using the same quantity of data bits though the data is stored in a more-dispersed space in the outer cylinders?
<OmniColossus> it installed grub in the mbr but set the linux partion bootable (bad)
<bestadvocate> elcu: it appears to be an echo chamber sadly
<IIIEars> still curious why my drive size was reduced from 40g to 32g?
<jaggi> anyhow, something to think about.  In the meantime, I need to find a way to get my windows partition booting :(
<elcu> bestadvocate: someone posted something when i checked it.  maybe just wait a bit
<darGor> i open video files with xine, all ok, but i dont have sound. Anyone know what's the problem ?
<jaggi> (I don't know if it's more secure.. but I have a feeling that if the same amount of data is stored in a larger space, perhaps the data integrity is higher because the density is less.. *shrug*)
<OmniColossus> I restarted ubuntu installer and used its manager to set the FIRST partition as bootable again (lighting icon)
<IIIEars> jaggi - the grub conf tool didn't work for me. i used a text editor and a generic howto. (god bless google.)
<OmniColossus> then it worked ok
<mr_roboto> omnicolossus: can't you just do that from parted?
<ali4728> How does Ubuntu PHP mail function work with (postfix MTA)?
<OmniColossus> gurb seemed to have been set up ok by ubuntu install, I only changed it to default windows (dont hate me :)
<abarbaccia> anybody use beep media player successfully?
<jaggi> iii, to edit what??  :)
<chris_ubuntu> Hello, I have a linux supported modem, and need a little guidance.  Would somebody give me a little direction?
<OmniColossus> I could have done that from parted on the commandline, bu tI'm such a noob
<IIIEars> Omni - lol - i understand
<abarbaccia> chris_ubuntu, try going into system - admin - networking nad configuring it from there
<elcu> abarbaccia: me
<OmniColossus> I like ubuntu part editor
<mr_roboto> qtparted is pretty darn nice
<IIIEars> check the /boot directory for grub stuff.
<abarbaccia> elcu, did you have to change anything because mine keeps freezing when i go to play a song
<OmniColossus> right now i
<ksmurf> does anyone have experience getting twinview to work on an nvidia card (6600GT).?  I could use some direction if someone has the time
<elcu> abarbaccia: right-click -> prefs -> plugins -> output -> set to esd
<OmniColossus> Im trying to get WPA working on the bg2200 wifi set
<OmniColossus> I'm going through the tutrial
<OmniColossus> tutorial
<chris_ubuntu> abarbaccia, I have been there, but it does not autodetect it
<micon> hey, can someone help me? ive burned the ubuntu install iso onto a disk, but for some reason it wont boot to setup.
<chris_ubuntu> Any suggestions?
<elcu> abarbaccia: in short, oss sucks
<micon> i know my bios is configured to boot to cd..
<abarbaccia> elcu, what if esd is not a choice
<micon> right now im running a XP machine, but i dont thinik that matter correct?
<OmniColossus> but when I did "make" it made in the unzipped folder and not in the /lib/modules/drivers/net/wifi
<chris_ubuntu> micon, you probably need to burn a disc image instead of just the file.
<elcu> abarbaccia: any other one beside oss?
<micon> chris, i did burn the disc image.
<OmniColossus> so now I'm not sure where to put everything
<abarbaccia> elcu, im running breezy and i think they are trying to get away from esd
<OmniColossus> there are lots of .o and .ko files in the unzipped forlder
<abarbaccia> elcu, i got a different one to work eSound?
<chris_ubuntu> micon, I am trying to private chat you?  Do you see my chat?
<elcu> abarbaccia: ah, whoops, that was what i meant, sorry.
<micon> yeah sorry
<OmniColossus> anyone ahve experience with Insyde bios?
<ksmurf> upon startup I have both my lcd screen and my tv working.  can anyone tell me how to have that when I'm working in gnome?  My card is a nvidia 6600 GT using nvidia's binary drivers
<elcu> abarbaccia: choose that one!
<IIIEars> micon - i usually use windows and the (free) isopowertoy - author alex feinman - likely the iso is burned as a file and not a disk image.
<abarbaccia> elcu, it works now - thanks - but i dont think it compares to amarok
<mr_roboto> IIIEars: you should check out k3b, very nice burning tool
<IIIEars> yes - it is bettr than nero - but if you are new.... - lol
<elcu> abarbaccia: to each his own i guess.  i don't need the complexity of amarok.
<abarbaccia> verywell
<jaggi> I don't know how to fix my windows :(
<IIIEars> burned a few coasters with k3b before "Joliet" made any sense to me. - grin
<mr_roboto> well cd's are cheap at least :)
<ksmurf> jaggi MBR problem?
<phasegen> anyone have trouble with dialup???  If I close my connection, I can't start it again without rebooting...  Am I doing something wrong, or just not doing something right?
<abarbaccia> IIIEars, what does Joliet mean?
<IIIEars> and the idea of burning a bootable webserver to DVD is intoxicating. - Hacked? No problem - reboot. - lol
<HrdwrBoB> abarbaccia: long file names
<chris_ubuntu> Still looking for some guidance on a linux compat modem.  Anyone willing to have a dialog with me?
<elcu> phasegen: personally, i use wvdial.
<mr_roboto> jaggi: sorry, no idea how to fix your broken partition
<mr_roboto> jaggi: i've had the same sort of problem before when i moved my windows partition above the 8gb line but you never even moved it
<phasegen> I tried that, but it wouldn't let me sudo it, I had to actually log in as root
<chris_ubuntu> Hot modem chat.  Seeking hot steamy modem chat!
<elcu> lol
<IIIEars> lol
<phasegen> heh heh
<Goebbels> anyone uses QEMU?
<thechitowncubs> Is it possible to resize an ext3 partition?
<elcu> chris_ubuntu: what sort of modem?
<Goebbels> i have used apt-get install qemu, but Im having this problem after a "appereantly sucessfull" installation of W2k: "A disk read error occurred". Anyone can help?
<Nalioth> anyone know the rpm command to export to tar.gz?
<chris_ubuntu> elcu, I have a linux compatable Lucent.  I can tell you the model number if you like
<elcu> thechitowncubs: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<IIIEars> QEMU - nice.
<thechitowncubs> thanks elcu
<abarbaccia> HrdwrBoB, thanks
<MuStR> wow I just pwnt gnome
<MuStR> :[
<jsgotangco> morning
<MuStR> anyone know how to completely re-install gnome?
<sir-gold> sudo apt-get --purge remove gnome
<sir-gold> then sudo apt-get install gnome
* MuStR bows
<MuStR> thanks, let me go do that
<sir-gold> you have to do that when X isn't running
<Nalioth> anyone? convrting src.rpm to tar.gz?
<MuStR> hmm
<sir-gold> at the login screen there should be an option for text-mode login
<MuStR> what is the actual package name that will allow me to "purge" the gnome config files
<sir-gold> thats what --purge does
<MuStR> it gave me an error, saying there was no such package "gnome"
<MuStR> and I'm on fluxbox at the moment...
<MuStR> shouldn't I be able to uninstall and reinstall it from here?
<MuStR> I've done so with KDE when I was on gnome
<Nalioth> anyone know how to build src.rpms in ubuntu?
<mindspore> apt-get is a damn miracle
<chris_ubuntu> Still seeking hot steamy modem chat....  Can anyone give me some direction on setting up a linux compatable modem?
<sir-gold> MuStR im not sure what the package name for gnome would be, the only think i see in synaptic is just 'gnome' nothing else looks right
<ksmurf> upon startup I have both my lcd screen and my tv working.  can anyone tell me how to have that when I'm working in gnome?  My card is a nvidia 6600 GT using nvidia's binary drivers
<chris_ubuntu> Help, I have fallen under the weight of my modem, and I can't get up
<IIIEars> apt-get is awesome - tried a redhat 7.2 install once - two weeks reading about dependencies. - i gave up. lol
<chris_ubuntu> Anyone willing to talk modems for a few minutos?
<IIIEars> BSD is still that way from a base system.
<elcu> IIIEars: don't the rpm based distros have a packaging system as well?
<elcu> urpmi or some such?
<IIIEars> yes - "YUM" isn't it?
<micon> okay im back
<hyphenated> elcu: for a long time, redhat didn't.
<elcu> IIIEars: that's the one
<micon> thanks chris_ubuntu , that worked for the image.
<elcu> hyphenated: ah
<chris_ubuntu> you are welcome Micon.  I thought it might
<micon> but now im getting an error saying DSDT initrd something Notfound.
<revelater> i need a program that will chart and trakc mutual funds, anyone know of any?
<micon> revelater, Quickbooks?
<sir-gold> revelater there are websies that can do that for you
<revelater> quickbooks?
<sir-gold> websites
<revelater> but are there programs?
<chris_ubuntu> Any modem experts lurking about?
<revelater> websites have an agenda
<IIIEars> 7.2 was in '97 0r '98 i think linus only first offered to a large group in '94
<revelater> websites try to sell you something
<micon> anyway, after i get to the start up screen for ubuntu.. it does a few things, then goes to a black screen, with a bunch of stuff and says.. blah blah blah DSDT initrd not found.
<micon> anyone know how i can fix this
<sir-gold> revelater yahoo finance
<revelater> ok...
<revelater> programs?
<revelater> something streamlined, and buildt for mutual funds
<revelater> built
<problemlaa> help me: i can`t login........and the problem msg i got.. error while loading shared libraries : libgnutls.so.11 : cannot open shared object file: input/ouput error
<cmss29> Still seeking modem help (under a new nic)
<tritium> IIIEars, got to be 93
<micon> i cant even install ubuntu.. Grrrr
<IIIEars> almost. - lol 43
<cmss29> micon, still having probs with the install?
<IIIEars> oops yes . that might be right.
<cmss29> chris_ubuntu test test test
<elcu> cmss29: why not try and configure your modem manually?
<micon> yes, DSDT initrd not found
<micon> and it is stuck there.
<micon> i tried doing the grub thing earlier, before i got the cd working, and that threw the same error..
<cmss29> elcu, I need to set this up so my mom and dad can logon.  They are mid 60's.  To make it so they have to work from a terminal prompt is not realistic
<problemlaa> help me: i can`t login........and the problem msg i got.. error while loading shared libraries : libgnutls.so.11 : cannot open shared object file: input/ouput error
<IIIEars> it was a copy of the five thousand dollar Unix OS made by Sun.
<cmss29> elcu, pointing a clicking is a challenge for them
<micon> :-\
<micon> why must linux hate me..
<micon> grrr
<elcu> cmss29: i meant just set it manually in networking rather than auto-detecting
<IIIEars> linux is still in infancy.
<cmss29> elcu, can you help me do it?
<notig> is it possible to play isketch with linux ???? isketch = shockwave internet game .......
<micon> yeah..well it hates me...because i cant even install ubuntu correctly
<micon> :-X
<tritium> IIIEars, ?
<elcu> cmss29: system->admin->networking
<tizzy> can anyone help with a small problem????
<sir-gold> notig, you need the flash plugin for linux
<IIIEars> Why would anyone use windows if there were a good free alternative? - grin
<tritium> micon, what's going on?
<elcu> cmss29: then wait a while until you can right click on the modem connection
<elcu> cmss29: then select properties
<elcu> cmss29: check "This device is configured"
<cmss29> elcu, hang on.  I have to chat elsewhere for a few mins
<mindspore> where does the apache2 executable get installed by default?
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is pretty close to windows 3.1 in functions. - in security it's a homerun.
<elcu> IIIEars: they've been brainwashed
<tritium> mindspore, dpkg -L <packagename> to list the files in the package.  You can find it that way.
<tizzy> is there an ubuntu developer channel???
<tritium> tizzy, yes, but this is the proper channel for questions
<mindspore> thank tritium
<tritium> np
<osity> when i try to dpkg -reconfigure  linux-image it says the package is not installed and no info available
<osity> anyone know why?
<sir-gold> linux-image isn't the full name
<tritium> ^^^
<osity> ya i put the full name...
<osity> and got the same
<sir-gold> and there is nothing to configure anyway
<tritium> osity, if you didn't have a linux-image package installed, you'd have no kernel
<m3jsh> guys, i'm an idiot, i uninstalled xlibmesa-gl and it effectively uninstalled gksudo and stuff and i can't access synaptic and that's not cool :-/
<m3jsh> any ideas?
<jamesio> quick question: on a 160gig+ drive, would you suggest ext3 or reiserfs for the filesystem?
<sir-gold> osity if you want to modify the kernel you have to get the source and recompile it
<Nalioth> m3jsh, the terminal is your friend
<tizzy> tritium: are there any known problems using /dev/dsp as i've got loads of apps which dont work (xmms, gnusound, sweep etc)
<osity> linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386
<osity> linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 is the name of the pacakge....
<m3jsh> Nalioth: what do you presume I do. I reinstalled xlibmesa-gl, i didn't mention that, but gksudo has not returned
<sir-gold> osity: why are you trying to do a reconfigure on it?
<osity> for raid 1
<elcu> m3jsh: uh, i think it's gksu
<tritium> tizzy, are you running esd?  I think you've not configured the output of xmms, for example, to use esd
<osity> it says to do it in a how to
<sir-gold> osity what is the link to the howto?
<Nalioth> m3jsh, "sudo apt-get install gksudo"
<tritium> osity, why are you running dpkg-reconfigure on a linux-image anyway?
<osity> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingToRAID1/
<Nalioth> elcu, its the long form of command
<Nalioth> elcu, there is gksu and gksudo both
<m3jsh> Nalioth and elcu: thank you
<jeavis> how I can turn on my laptop fan
<Nalioth> elcu ubuntu doesnt use "su" so does not include gksu
<sir-gold> osity are you using warty, or the new hoary cd?
<osity> hoary
<Nalioth> aksu
<osity> is hoary all setup?
<tritium> osity, try using linux-image-$(uname -r)
<sir-gold> ah, those instructions are for warty
<osity> oh
<osity> so there is no update to this howto?
<tizzy> tritium: dunno, the gui sound effects work fine, so does totem movie player and rythmbox but everything else i've installed either hangs or doesn't work :(
<g14>  Does anyone know how to find the device (/dev/xxx) name of a recognized pci modem?
<elcu> Nalioth: righto.  i tried to remove xlibmesa-gl via synaptic (cancelling of course) and it listed gksu but not gksudo
<jeavis> how I can turn on my laptop fan
<tritium> tizzy, sounds like the problem I described.  There are sound issues that are being addressed, yes, but in your case, I think you can configure your apps to use esd.
<Nalioth> elcu funny how gksu is here, even tho ubuntu steers clear of 'su'
<Nalioth> jeavis, start multiple compile jobs
<metalsand> tritium: You've returned, care to continue helping me once you're all freed up? :D
<tizzy> tritium: is that easy???
<elcu> lol
<metalsand> Nalioth: Funniest thing I've heard in this channel for a while :P
<tritium> tizzy, yeah, not hard.
<jeavis> Nalioth; How I do that
<tritium> metalsand, what's the latest news on your situation?
<osity> tritium have you setup sw raid before ?
<tritium> osity, no, sorry...
<Nalioth> metalsand, well he asked how to start his fans a'running. multiple compile jobs will do it
<sir-gold> osity try linux-image-2.6.10.-5-386
<metalsand> tritium: I called Dell to see if there was a way to disable it in BIOS... But, there's no way
<sir-gold> err linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<metalsand> So, he talked to his supervision and put me on hold for 5 minutes
<Nalioth> jeavis compiling software is very CPU intensive, so usually fires up the fans quite well
<tritium> metalsand, I tend to pop in and out when I get tired of working on my dissertation.  I try to be disciplined enough to not stay for very long periods...
<metalsand> and came back to say "You can remove the PCI Card, just open the slot next to the back of the laptop and pull that out"
<sir-gold> metalsand you might as well do that
<osity> should the lilo be installed on the MBR or the ubuntu partition for raid1?
<metalsand> Sir-gold
<de_wizze> how long before the kernel guys deal with the annoying KVM switch bug with the mouse ?
<tritium> metalsand, okay, so did you remove it?
<metalsand> The problem is
<metalsand> I use that 95% of the time
<de_wizze> can anyone tell me that ?
<sir-gold> metalsand just as a diagnostic step
<metalsand> I want this for an ehtusiast reasoning: It hooks up to a 10 dBi omni step
<jeavis> Nalioth; I want to turn on the fan
<metalsand> Erm, omni directional antenna... I read step and my fingers just typed it and pressed enter :P
<sir-gold> metalsand you can put it back when you get hostap working
<metalsand> What if it breaks it again?
<metalsand> I guess that's a good test to see if it's really that. I'll do it now.
<sir-gold> then you will know what the problem is
<tritium> I agree
<metalsand> I'd really like to troubleshoot hostap further... I don't see why installing that would REMOVE wlan0 from network settings.
<sir-gold> and if you get hostap working, do you really need the onboard wifi?
<osity> should LILO be installed on the MBR or the new ubuntu partition for raid1? where does this puppy go?
<metalsand> It doesn't even detect it anymore..
<tritium> metalsand, is the module loaded?
<sir-gold> metalsand maybe hostap is trying to load for the onboard, and crashing before it gets to the card
<metalsand> sir-gold: Yes, I need to use a 2.5 foot 10 dBi antenna to use the PCMCIA card (It doesn't have a radio built in - it's made for use of external radios)
<Nalioth> jeavis i don't know any way to have an "on off switch" for your fan. i do know that if you start a compile job (or jobs) your system will slow way down (but your fans will run)
<metalsand> tritium: I'm not logged in right now, do you want me to remove the onboard card first before we procde?
<xp_> can the ubuntu live cd detect laptop modems that are built in?
<amaro> Where can I find MPlayer codecs for ubuntu package?
<devnull> should i remove mono and its libs if i am going to install a newer version with a different installer ?
<metalsand> jeavis: If it's not running then it doesn't need the fan.
<Nalioth> xp_ if they are linux friendly
<metalsand> I'm sure it's automated
<jeavis> metalsand; my lap its very hot
<tritium> metalsand, sure.  Again, I'm not sticking around too long.  I just popped in to check in on things.
<metalsand> jeavis: A laptop fan won't make that much of a difference
<metalsand> It's 80mm... The air displacement is minimal
<elcu> amaro: i might be wrong, but i think you can use w32codecs
<metalsand> tritium: Don't leave me. :x
<Nalioth> jeavis so use it on a table
<sir-gold> "my lap is very hot" that sounds almost dirty
<metalsand> Hhahahahha
<tritium> jeavis, is it  a Dell laptop, by chance?
<jeavis> hp
<metalsand> Mine's a Dell Laptop
<metalsand> Why, tritium?
<amaro> elcu, it's not in synaptic...
<Nalioth> hp wow it does get hot (i'm surprised the fans aren't blowing 24/7, actually)
<tritium> metalsand, some dell laptops can use the i8kutils to switch the fan on/off
<m3jsh> Is there anyway to bypass this?: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibmesa-gl_6.8.2-10_i386.deb (--unpack):
<m3jsh>  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2', which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0
<chris_ubuntu> Does anyone know how to find the /dev file for a pci modem that is recognized by the kernal is lspci?
<sir-gold> most new laptops run hot enough to burn your lap, they wait until the last second to turn on the fans so it doesn't waste battery power
<metalsand> Wow, that's crazy you know that, tritium
<metalsand> You need to stay :P
<elcu> w32codecs?  then you need to update your repo list: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<metalsand> I don't trust the other people here. They're crazy.
<Nalioth> friends kid got a hp 17" for xmas last year and that SOB blows like a harpooned whale WHEN NOTHING is going on
<chris_ubuntu> Does anyone know how to find the /dev file for a pci modem that is recognized by the kernal is lspci?
<metalsand> bleh
<tritium> metalsand, there are lots of good people here.  You can trust them :)
<metalsand> this screwdriver is too big, brb.
<metalsand> tritium: I was joking -.-
<sir-gold> yes, trust me...
<metalsand> I love my dell 700m
<metalsand> 1.6M centrino
<Nalioth> metalsand, yes trust me....   :P
<metalsand> so when it's idle, it scales to like 400Mhz
<metalsand> aka NO heat... I can leave it on overnight and I can't hear a thing
<osity> thanks everyone
<benja> sl-modem-daemon (multiverse), Depends: sl-modem-modules-new  but it is not installable. Can someone fix it
<Nalioth> metalsand, i can't stand that hp POS, for it to blow all the time ...even when just booted and sitting there, it blows (and you can hear it all over the house)
<daniels> benja: that means that you need to compile the modules
<benja> daniels, ok
<makaveli> how do install a tar file
<makaveli> ?
<icebalm> you don't, you untar a tar file
<devnull> can i add a debian source to my sources as to install a newer version of mono ?
<makaveli> ok i downloaded a program and i want to install it how do i do that
<daniels> devnull: breezy has 1.1.7 if you want bleeding edge
<Nalioth> devnull, you may do as you like, but beware the consequences
<makaveli> or it is a .rpm
<icebalm> makaveli: extract the file and read the readme/install files in it
<makaveli> icebalm it's a .rpm
<makaveli> is that different
<tritium> makaveli, is there no equivalent package in the ubuntu repositories?
<makaveli> or i should say how would i install it
<icebalm> makaveli: yes, you can use alien to convert it into a .deb and install it
<makaveli> no i can't find something for a 3d desktop in ubuntus repsoitories
<devnull> well i am going to need to use development versions of some software
<Nalioth> makaveli, there are 3d desktop things there
<elcu> makaveli: 3ddesktop?
<makaveli> what are they called?
<ksmurf> How come I lose my tv display when gnome starts up?
<tritium> makaveli, there's a 3ddesktop in universe
<abarbaccia> ksmurf, probably your xorg.conf file not configured correctly - or resolution too high
<makaveli> i just searched again and came up with nothing
<tritium> makaveli, you must not have universe in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<makaveli> no i don't how would i add that
<makaveli> i wonly have binary for hoary
<Nalioth> makaveli google the ubuntulinux.org site for "restricted formats" and it will tell you
<ksmurf> abarbaccia My lcd screen is good and tv is good until gnome starts.  then I lose the tv. Nvidia card with bin driver if that matters
<makaveli> ok i will try that
<mindspore> has anyone got PHPEclipse with debugging setup successfully?
<tritium> makaveli, it's as simple as commenting out 2 lines in the file.  Just look for the lines with "universe"
<tritium> sorry, uncommenting them
<metalsand> Bleh
<metalsand> I just opened it up
<amaro> elcu, you are right
<metalsand> and... Yeah, I have NO idea what I'm looknig at
<makaveli> ok
<amaro> elcu, I didn't have my repositories updated
<metalsand> I've added/removed thousands of PCI cards
<metalsand> But never a laptop mini-PCI card
<metalsand> This looks difficult
<jamesio> would you guys recommend reiserfs or ext3 for a 300gig drive?
<metalsand> isnt' there just a hotplug script in Ubuntu that can NOT load that up?
<elcu> amaro: cool.  so you got them working?
<JoeXCoolNJ> mini-PCI are easy to take out. There's a slot at one end and 2 clips at the other, just like old-style memory
<metalsand> I really don't want to start tinkering with this
<Nalioth> jamesio, who prefers apples over oranges
<JoeXCoolNJ> plus a wire bundle or 2 with a plastic connector
<Nalioth> jamesio, who like blue over red?
<jamesio> well, I prefer peaches...
<amaro> elcu, not yet.. im doing the public key thing...
<amaro> I'll tell you if I see it
<amaro> just a min
<Nalioth> jamesio, it makes little or no difference, i believe they are both journaled file systems
<metalsand> YEah, that's what it looks like JoeX
<metalsand> JoeXCoolNJ
<metalsand> But, I don't think it's just as easy as yanking it out
<amaro> elcu, I found it! It's there!
<amaro> elcu, thank you!
<JoeXCoolNJ> you have to release the 2 clips, then it will pop up slightly. then you ease it out of the slot - you may have to rock it a bit
<tritium> jamesio, ext3 is the more conservative choice.
<elcu> amaro: :-) np
<JoeXCoolNJ> and you take off the wires either before or after, whichever is easier
<ksmurf> abarbaccia any hints on how my xorg should be configured?
<tritium> jamesio, in fact, I'd had filesystem corruption with reiserfs
<jamesio> tritium, thanks.  that's enough for me
<jamesio> setting up a lot of drives is a pain though
<tritium> jamesio, that's just one person's experience, so take it for what it's worth
<g14> Hans Reiser said stability wasn't the #1 concern for Reiser4, speed was
<g14> And I agree with tritium
<jamesio> ok, ext3 is it.
<jamesio> I set up my 40 gig boot that way
<jamesio> and the secondary 80 gig drive
<metalsand> g14: I checked out knoppix
<metalsand> Burned the iso onto a DVD
<jamesio> finished off the internal drives with ext3 (took about 10 minutes to do 6 drives)
<g14> metalsand, knoppix, or whoppix? Knoppix is pretty cool for someone who has never seen linux
<metalsand> Very cool. Of course neither of my wireless cards worked and I couldn't run anything, but that's a really awesome setup
<metalsand> whoppix*
<jamesio> I'm doing all of this over freenx.  it works great
<goldfish_> i got whopppix too
<goldfish_> looks cool
<goldfish_> i need to set up ndiswrapper on it though
<devnull> where can i find the breezy repository
<g14> You actually have to understand how to use most of the tools to hack with whoppix, but it is the most complete linux distro for penetration testing out there
<goldfish_> yeah i bought hacking exposed fourth edition, trying to learn about that whole area
<tritium> devnull, take a quick peek at the topic before you decide to run breezy.
<Nalioth> g14 can you spare some knowledge? how to convert src.rpms to tar.gz?
<sir-gold> is breezy really that bad?
<g14> Nalioth, sudo rpm -i whatever.src.rpm
<devnull> i just want it for mono
<g14> Nalioth, cd /usr/src/rpm/SOURCES
<g14> Nalioth, tar -zxvf whatever.tar.gz
<sir-gold> devnull did you try adding the same lines to sources.list as normal, but change hoary to breezy?
<metalsand> Alright
<metalsand> I removed the mini PCI card
<chillywilly> ooops, I am using breezy..will I be publicly flogged now?
<metalsand> Scaaaary.
<Nalioth> g14 thx, i got the last parts, just forgot the -i
<metalsand> mini PCI is seriously mini
<devnull> not quite yet sir-gold
<anethema> chillywilly, yes
<anethema> heh
<chillywilly> great
<chillywilly> I love pain
<tritium> chillywilly, would you like to be?  ;)
<metalsand> How's it going, anethema :P
<g14> Nalioth, No prob. I know redhat linux inside and out and am very new to the debian world
<anethema> at the very least dont ask questions on how to get stuff working on a pre-testing OS :)
<anethema> hey metalsand
<chillywilly> YES!
<anethema> any luck since last week? haha
<metalsand> okay tritium: It's removed
* tritium publicly flogs chillywilly :)
<metalsand> I'm going to boot back into Ubuntu
<chillywilly> actually I am running breezy at work too
<anethema> goooo metalsand!
<tritium> metalsand, okay
<anethema> haha
<chillywilly> double your pleasure!!
<anethema> good luck
<ksmurf> How do I add my tv display to my xorg.conf .... I'm such a noob
<Nalioth> g14 cooperation makes the world go round
<tritium> ksmurf, nvidia?
<ksmurf> tri Yes
<metalsand> Actually, electromagnetic fields make the world go round. :P
<tritium> ksmurf, great.  /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz has a good section on "TwinView"
<sir-gold> metalsand i thought it was just momentum
<anethema> yeah, momentum
<anethema> thats suure what it is
<crimsun> ksmurf: Primer also has example XF86Config(s) on sh.nu/nvidia
* chillywilly can copre with breakage
<chillywilly> *cope
<ksmurf> tritium Thanks I'll check both those out
<jamesio> ok here's a silly question.  I'm setting up a bunch of drives and pretty much just need them to be "data1, data2, etc"
<tritium> ksmurf, cool :)
<jamesio> I'm guessing I make dirs called "data1" and such in the root and mount them against it
<jamesio> is that correct?
<sir-gold> jamesio, yes, but you might want to put them in /mnt
<jamesio> ok
<metalsand> tritium: iwconfig is showing no wireless devices :D
<chillywilly> *yawn*
<sir-gold> its just a matter of prefernce
<chillywilly> getting late
<Nalioth> as usual it dont work even after converting to tgz .. .. ..
<metalsand> tritium: No conflictions now, so... Where do we begin?
<goldfish_> 4:41am hmmmmm
<tritium> metalsand, can you double-check that the module is loaded?
<Nalioth> **#*@(g PPC
<wasabi> I cannot enable DMA on my cdrom drive. It is off right now. How can I enable it?
<wasabi> hdparm says operation not permitted
<tritium> using sudo?
<goldfish_> hmmmm
<wasabi> yes
<anethema> anyone know the vlc keyboard shortcuts
<anethema> like skip ahead 5-10 seconds?
<metalsand> tritrum: sudo modprobe grep hostap
<metalsand> ?
<wallflower> applekey+options+arrow key
<wallflower> ;)
<anethema> haha
<metalsand> ?
<anethema> yes ill just press my apple key
<anethema> hehe
<tritium> metalsand, that would load it.  first lsmod | grep hostap
<crimsun> anethema: they're listed in the menus
<metalsand> Oh, right... lsmod.
<wallflower> thats how you do it on the mac
<metalsand> It isn't loaded
<metalsand> I never put "hostap" in /etc/modules
<metalsand> Shall I now?
<anethema> crimsun, i dont see them listed anywhere
<tritium> metalsand, please.  That will load it in the future when you boot/
<jamesio> sir-gold, thanks.  I got one set up...
<metalsand> tritium: done
<metalsand> tritium: Now modprobe hostap?
<tritium> metalsand, okay, yes.
<chillywilly> g'night ladies/gents
<tritium> goodnight, chillywilly
<metalsand> okay, now lsmod reads, "hostap 123976 0"
<tritium> super
<jamesio> other than rsync, you guys got any tricks of copying files from one drive to another?
<metalsand> That means the module is running, correct?
<tritium> yep
<stetyR> hello
<metalsand> tritium: Next step?
<metalsand> So it's running, but my card isn't detected
<stetyR> you speak spanish?
<crimsun> anethema: Settings>Hot keys?
<hyphenated> jamesh: is there something about rsync that makes it unsuitable for you?
<crimsun> anethema: otherwise, use http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/ch03.html#id2529580
<tritium> metalsand, still no?
<metalsand> I know it works, and I know the PCMCIA slot works...
<elcu> wasabi: might be worth a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27500
<thechitowncubs> Gnome uses GTK, what does KDE use? it doesn't seem as fluid...
<crimsun> thechitowncubs: Qt3
<hyphenated> jamesh: sorry, that was for jamesio
<metalsand> tritium: When I iwconfig nothing is even there except for lo and my 56k modem
<Nalioth> stetyR, #ubuntu-es
<tritium> metalsand, and you're sure hostap supports this card?
<elcu> wasabi: specifically heimo's post.
<metalsand> Yes, tritium.
<thechitowncubs> Does KDE have an app like Glade?
<tritium> metalsand, I don't know...I'm stumped
<wasabi> It's a cddrive.
<wasabi> I found that Ubuntu sets a kernel option to disable it
<revelater> anyone here play bagpipes?
<wasabi> which i find totally stupid.
<chiwawa_42> thechitowncubs: the good apps use GTK, the good desktop environment use Qt
<thechitowncubs> chiwawa: nice opinion
<sir-gold> thechitowncubs http://lists.ximian.com/archives/public/glade-users/2003-June/001407.html
<metalsand> Ummmm.
<sumadartson> does anyone use xfce?
<chiwawa_42> thechitowncubs: well, for me it's a problem, not just an opinion
<metalsand> Great, I just apt-get remove evolution
<tritium> I believe it can be bad for certain hard drives if it's enabled.
<elcu> wasabi: so you got it enabled?
<geneo93> funny thing ubuntu cant find my scanner again
<metalsand> and... It just said it was removing ubuntu-desktop
<wasabi> elcu, no.
<wasabi> elcu, looks like it takes a kernel recompile.
<wasabi> Which I find utterly retarded.
<tritium> metalsand, yes, that will happen
<metalsand> So now when I boot next time it will just be a command prompt?
<chiwawa_42> thechitowncubs: if I can get a job to do that, i'd be happy to work on a fusion project for gtk/qt :D
<sir-gold> thechitowncubs did you look at kdevelop?
<thechitowncubs> I know what you mean chiwawa, I used KDE for a few days, it did seem a little more responsive, but I like the overall feeling of Gnome a lot more... plus it seams like it has a brighter future
<tritium> metalsand, no, not at all
<thechitowncubs> Actually, I just was curious about what the glade alternative was for kde
<metalsand> Oh... Well, why would it say removing ubuntu-desktop?
<Tuxicity> If I were to install a Debian .deb package on Hoary, should I get it from "testing" or "unstable"? Which package *should* work best on Hoary?
<thechitowncubs> metalsand: its a meta package, its just a list of default packages for a fresh install
<tritium> It's just a meta-package that depends on other package to provide a nice desktop environment.  Nothing was actually removed.
<thechitowncubs> hehe
<chiwawa_42> thechitowncubs: i've used KE for 5 years, i really fell more comfortable in it than in gnome, wich is just a bunch of unmatched software... I like KDE's way to integrate solutions
<metalsand> Hrmmm. I don't quite understand that, but I'll tust you guys :P
<tritium> metalsand, when it comes time to upgrade to breezy, you may want to reinstall ubuntu-desktop, but for now you're fine
<crimsun> Tuxicity: using packages from external repos is strongly recommended against
<thechitowncubs> chiwawa: gnome will become more efficient, it seems like it is progressing everyday
<revelater> i don't like gnome, IMHO, fluxbox has the brightest future
<sir-gold> metalsand ubutu-desktop is kinda like egg-carton, you remove an egg and you no longer have a carton
<IIIEars> I need info on my video card - what is the command to probe hardware and print that to the screen?
<chiwawa_42> thechitowncubs: if gnome ends up with a decent file manager, i'd probably give it another try
<revelater> gnome uses too much resources
<geneo93> crimsun:  can you tell me why ubuntu wiped my scanner conf
<revelater> is too big and slow
<crimsun> revelater: gnome is an environment, though, so it's not an apples-to-apples comparison
<metalsand> Uhm, if you remove an egg there's still the carton with all the other eggs.
<thechitowncubs> revelater: fluxbox, brightest future?
<metalsand> :P
<revelater> and it is way to difficult to personlize and adjust
<thechitowncubs> BTW, has anyone tried Luminocity?
<crimsun> revelater: if anything you need to be contrasting metacity and fluxbox
<metalsand> I'm surprised Ubuntu takes up so much memory... 116 MB while running only terminal
<chiwawa_42> crimsun: no, gnome is _not_ an environment, it's not deepmly integrated as kde is
<anethema> mmm gnome
<sir-gold> metalsand, well yeah, but it doesn't remove the other eggs, i couldn't think of a metter analogy
<Nalioth> anyone know what happened to the nice weather tool in Evolution?
<concept10> how do I boot the ubuntu live cd on a powerbook?
<chiwawa_42> thechitowncubs: luminocity is just a visual gadget for geeks
<revelater> crimsun, what is metacity?
<JoeXCoolNJ> has anybody had any luck getting an Alps Glidepoint working under kernel 2.6?
<crimsun> chiwawa_42: that's an interesting opinion
<chiwawa_42> concept10: hold down the C key
<sir-gold> concept10 hold c
<thechitowncubs> chiwawa, I know what it is...
<JoeXCoolNJ> it works on the live cd, but not installed to the hard drive
<concept10> I never used mac before
<concept10> hold down C during boot?
<sir-gold> yes
<hyphenated> metalsand: you'll probably find that a big chunk of it is memory used for caching recently accessed files
<crimsun> revelater: it's a window manager (gnome 2.x's), just as fluxbox is
<concept10> thxz
<daniels> can we please not have gnome/kde wars in here?
<tritium> metalsand, well, I better go.  Sorry we didn't get the hostap stuff working.
<thechitowncubs> and chiwawa, you can have an opinion about gnome but whatever you say, its an enviornment
<chris_ubuntu> Does anyone know how to find the /dev file for a pci modem that is recognized by the kernal is lspci?
<IIIEars> lol@daniels
<chiwawa_42> daniels: it's not a war, i'm fighting for peace and cooperation
<metalsand> tritium: Weird habbit, but that's okay. No one really knows what's wrong
<tritium> metalsand, what is?
<metalsand> Well, I'm sure someone with this card and this kernel does... But yeah. :P
<revelater> crimsun: all i know is that, running gnome, i have ALL of my ram taken up
<Tuxicity> crimsun, there is no BZFlag 2.0 for Hoary. What could happen if I install just that one package from Sid/Sarge?
<metalsand> The quick checking in... Lol
<chiwawa_42> daniels: the solution is to build gnome apps over a qt/kde basis
<crimsun> Tuxicity: I'd check the package dependencies first, but it should flow right in
<metalsand> I guess it's a good habbit, I'm just so used to sitting on my computer for 5 hours at a time :P
<revelater> crimsun: where as my whole system with fluxbox takes only about 45 megs :P
<tritium> metalsand, well, I need breaks every now and then, so I come in here and hang out with all you cool people
<daniels> chiwawa_42: that's no more useful than saying 'let's rewrite all kde apps in gtk using gnome libs'.  it's not useful, or sensible, or helpful.  nor is it on-topic for this channel.
<crimsun> revelater: well if I run Linux 2.0.36 on my i386, I "use less RAM" than with 2.6.10 - the point being that it's all up to the user's definitions and uses.
<chiwawa_42> daniels: i'm conviced gtk is the best api, but it has a poor underlaying design, where Qt has been designed as an integrate platform
<revelater> crimsu: shouldn't the newer kernels be more efficient?
<daniels> chiwawa_42: that's good, but it's not relevant to this channel, nor will it be useful to solve any problem in general
<chiwawa_42> thus allowing kde to be more integrated and to provide solutions where gnome brings problems
<revelater> crimsun: sorry
<JoeXCoolNJ> Anyone? Anyone?
<revelater> crimsun: didn't register the n
<daniels> chiwawa_42: if you want to go convince #gnome-hackers and #kde-devel, then please go do so, but it's just generating noise in here
<metalsand> Holy crap
<metalsand> What's evolution-alamr-notify
<crimsun> revelater: the new kernels scale much better than the older ones, yes. There're always a few tradeoffs. ;)
<metalsand> Oh, nm.
<thechitowncubs> lol
<thechitowncubs> its an alarm
<revelater> crimsun: what do you mean by scale?
<thechitowncubs> that notifies you
<thechitowncubs> adjust
<crimsun> JoeXCoolNJ: it works fine
<chiwawa_42> daniels: well, you're certainly right, and as you got the @, I better have to STFU
<metalsand> I thought Linux would be a lot less stressful
<crimsun> revelater: 16, 32, 64 cpus
<metalsand> I didn't expect 120 megs
<thechitowncubs> metalsand: it handles ram more efficiently
<revelater> crimsun: isee
<thechitowncubs> its one of the biggest mis conceptions
<metalsand> My windows XP box runs about 80 megs
<revelater> metalsand: you are in terminal?
<crimsun> Linux caches aggressively. It's _normal_ (and expected) that one has very little free physical memory
<metalsand> I closed it
<JoeXCoolNJ> crimsun: it's working fine booted to the live cd, but not when I boot to the hdd. any idea where I should start looking?
<thechitowncubs> Windows XP has to load the application fully... its not cached in any way
<hyphenated> metalsand: type in 'free', and have a look at how big the '-/+ buffers/cache' amount is
<thechitowncubs> even when programs are closed, you'll notice ram being taken up
<revelater> metalsand: are you running gnome?
<metalsand> Hrmmm. Why does Firefox take 15 seconds to start then :P
<crimsun> JoeXCoolNJ: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<JoeXCoolNJ> my pointer doesn't move at all or respond to any button clicks
<metalsand> If it caches
<thechitowncubs> its not being "permanently used", but it is caching for faster boot times of the application, plus it will also give up RAM to applications that are in need of it
<metalsand> Says it's "used 339 megs"
<Nalioth> metalsand, firefox is not coded well, in my opinion, it really suck CPU on both my OSX and linux machines
<metalsand> Nalioth: It runs on this current machine within a second
<sir-gold> kubuntu doesn't really play nice with with 64 meg of ram total i have 5 meg free physical and it swaps like crazy when i run anything
<Tuxicity> crimsun, then coming back to my 1st question, in theory should Hoary's deps look more like those of Sid/Sarge(currently)?
<hyphenated> Nalioth: I find it only does that when I have some animated images or embedded flash stuff in the page
<chiwawa_42> metalsand: with a full DE an a bunch of heavy graphical apps, linux is _not_ lightweight
<crimsun> Tuxicity: difficult to say. At this point, more like Sarge's in some cases.
<hyphenated> Nalioth: disabling those helped a lot
<metalsand> DE?
<sir-gold> Tuxicity: for the most part they do
<chiwawa_42> metalsand: Desktop Environment
<Nalioth> i've only used macs for the last 3 years, and have found ff to be a hog
<metalsand> chiwawa_42: I'm currently running nothing in gnome... I wouldn't say there's a lot of heavy graphical apps :x
<tarkan> hi everybody
<thechitowncubs> metalsand: no reason to worry about memory usage unless you are running on low memory or are using buggy apps :)
<chiwawa_42> metalsand: gnome is the heaviest
<Nalioth> hyphenated, unfortunately the "swf_play" on my machine here has been er disabled, as it sucks all available CPU when it TRIES to work
<revelater> metalsand: are you running the desktop enviroment though?
<metalsand> revelater: Yes.
<thechitowncubs> running in a low amount of memory (<256mb)*
<revelater> metasland: that alone should take more than it says it is using :P
<metalsand> revelater: I'm just worrying about games and stuff
<tarkan> can anybody help me plz????
<metalsand> I thought an advantage to user Linux would be low memory use
<tarkan> help! I need somebody Help.!
<chiwawa_42> tarkan: ask your qquestion first, then you'll see
<metalsand> So new games could use an extra 50 megs of memory or so when that's needed.
<revelater> metalsand: don't worry about it, when the system needs more memory it will clear some out
<thechitowncubs> metalsand: I play Counter-Strike and it runs just as it would in windows, w/ gdesklets, xchat,firefox running on 512mb of memory on a 2500+
<tarkan> ok
<nullvoid> hi all I am using IBM T22 - S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13); I saw people are getting 1400x1050 but I only have 1024x768 even I had follow their instruction to change xorg.conf but the modification doesn't give effect.
<metalsand> I'm just a system resource nut
<thechitowncubs> metalsand: you're just gonna have to forget about it :)
<metalsand> Everything that I didn't need in Windows was disabled, all of the 70 or so services...
<metalsand> Okay, forgotten
<metalsand> So, help me fix my PCMCIA card
<tarkan> i just installed for the very first time ubuntu on my pc
<chris_ubuntu> Can anybody help me with a modem issue?
<revelater> metalsand: i am the same way
<tarkan> everything works just fine
* brdweb is away: Away at the moment
<tarkan> except
<tarkan> one thing
<nullvoid> chris: just ask dont ask to ask
<chiwawa_42> tarkan: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html <- for your next question, don't forget to read this first
<revelater> metalsand: ' use only what is needed, keep the rest for what is wanted alter'
<revelater> *later
<metalsand> Good quote ;)
<tarkan> I cant connect my sonyericsson p800 phone via usb craddle to the pc
<Mahl> If I were to upgrade my graphics card...what would I have to do within Ubuntu? would it boot or would it fail to start X?
<chris_ubuntu> nullvoid, ok how do I set up my modem?
<metalsand> Sounds like something an asian general would say :P
<revelater> Mahl, if you are lucky it will boot
<Mahl> and if im not lucky what will I have to do?
<chiwawa_42> tarkan: i you google for an howto?
<chiwawa_42> did*
<revelater> worst case cenario you have to reconfigure x
<Mahl> reconfigure the x config file?
<Drako60> ok i have an odd space issue, it says that there is no space somewhere that it needs it, when i tried to do apt-get remove linux-headers it said it was in /var/lib/dpkg/updates and /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Mahl> ah ok cool thanks :)
<tarkan> no chiwawa_42
<metalsand> Question: If I have a 5 gig Mp3 library on my windows partition
<metalsand> Is there anyway to be able to play songs off of that in ubuntu?
<revelater> Mahl, your driver should have came with something like that
<thechitowncubs> yes
<kwame> hi
<thechitowncubs> metalsand: www.ubuntuguide.org
<chiwawa_42> tarkan: go find by yourself, then ask in case of en emergency or if you really can't find out please
<tarkan> i am just trying to connect my phone to my pc running ubuntu
<tarkan> nothing else
<sir-gold> Mahl it might fail to load X, in which case you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and pick something generic like vesa
<Drako60> problem is i can't figure out why its telling me no more space
<kwame> How can I know in what of my 6 usb ports is my usb printer attached?
<chris_ubuntu> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my modem?
<thechitowncubs> mount the directory, then import it into your music app
<chiwawa_42> tarkan: and read the link i gave you
<Mahl> Ok thanks!
<thechitowncubs> basic steps...
<revelater> Mahl, yes, what sir-gold said
<tarkan> its now 07:00 o'clock int the morning in istanbul and i finished installing ubuntu aprox 5 hours ago
<tarkan> still no solutions
<revelater> Mahl, make sure you get the right drivers also!!
<sir-gold> vesa will get X working until you can get the right drivers going
<Mahl> I got the ones from within synaptic package manager
<JoeXCoolNJ> so in the Xorg log, there are no errors when it tries to load the mouse and synaptics drivers. But in X and at the console, there's zero response from the touchpad. :(
<crimsun> JoeXCoolNJ: please paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto http://pastebin.com
<revelater> does a touchpad work in linux??
<JoeXCoolNJ> no errors in dmesg either
<thechitowncubs> tarkan: google it next time if you are wondering about linux support for your hardware :)
<tarkan> did u hear me chiwawa_42
<chiwawa_42> tarkan: http://celso.arrifana.org/?page_id=5/
<concept10> okay, almost started family war installing linux on my sisters powerbook g4
<crimsun> revelater: yes, I'm using one right now.
<sir-gold> revelater it does if it uses ps2
<sir-gold> even the pad-egde-scrolling works
<revelater> crimsun: how is the intergration with gimp?
<crimsun> revelater: no idea
<nullvoid> chris: whats your lspci say
<revelater> crimsun, and do you have a plug and play touchpad?
<tarkan> thanks
<Nalioth> revelater, mine does
<crimsun> revelater: it's a built-in Synaptics one on the laptop
<tarkan> ill try this one out straight away :)
<metalsand> What are backports repositories?
<chiwawa_42> tarkan: it's the first answer from google, you should have found it by yourself
<revelater> crimsun, ahh, you are using a mouse
<tarkan> r u kidding me
<Mahl> But I cant
<chiwawa_42> tarkan: no
<tarkan> i am talking about 5 hours
<Nalioth> l8r
<Mahl> nevermind..
<Drako60> Question: ok i have an odd space issue, it says that there is no space somewhere that it needs it, when i tried to do apt-get remove linux-headers it said it was in /var/lib/dpkg/updates and /var/lib/dpkg/status but i have no idea why its telling it has no space
<chiwawa_42> tarkan: http://www.google.fr/linux?hl=fr&q=+sonyericsson+p800&btnG=Rechercher&meta=
<tarkan> and no solutin at all in google
<crimsun> Drako60: do you have enough space on /var ?
<metalsand> What are backports repositories?
<Drako60> i have 11% of 150GBs used
<JoeXCoolNJ> crimsun, done
<allyn> i think backports are new progs ported to old versions of ubuntu
<revelater> di need to get a 250 gig hd...
<metalsand> Ah. Thanks
<thechitowncubs> metalsand: it is a repository with updated software... ubuntu doesn't provide any updates besides security, so if you want to be running the latest and greatest, add im to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<thechitowncubs> metalsand: i feel smart answering your easy questions :)
<metalsand> thechitowncubs: Good :)
<Drako60> i checked that first crimsun it doesn't make sense why its saying there is no space, /dev/shm is completely free, /tmp is free,
<thechitowncubs> metalsand: im done answering, go check out the forums and guide...
<thechitowncubs> seriously, you'll learn a lot
<crimsun> JoeXCoolNJ: but there are errors
<chris_ubuntu> If I were to go and purchase a pci modem for my intel box, wanted to plug it in and have ubuntu recognize it and be able to utilize it no prob, does anyone have any recomendations for what modem to buy?
<crimsun> JoeXCoolNJ: look at lines 779-787 of your paste
<chiwawa_42> chris_ubuntu: buy a serial modem :D
<chris_ubuntu> chiwawa_42: what is a serial modem?  An external?
<chiwawa_42> yup
<nullvoid> chris: any modem except winmodem
<chiwawa_42> it's getting harder to find a non wimodem on the market today
<chris_ubuntu> nullvoid: are all pci modems winmodems?
<nullvoid> chris: not really
<chris_ubuntu> nullvoid: is there an internal I could just buy that you can recommend?
<JoeXCoolNJ> that's odd. Must have missed it. But my mouse is configured for /dev/input/mice, not /dev/psaux
<crimsun> JoeXCoolNJ: is your touchpad enabled in bios?
<JoeXCoolNJ> checked. There's no option to disable or enable
<crimsun> JoeXCoolNJ: do you have legacy mouse emulation enabled in bios?
<JoeXCoolNJ> my bios is bare. there's nothing like that. no legacy mouse, no legacy usb, nothing.
<Drako60> i can't even open a man page because it says there is no space to create tmp file
<crimsun> JoeXCoolNJ: not even PnP OS?
<firefly2442> If I update my graphics card, is there any reconfiguration that I need to do manually so it can be recognised?
<crimsun> Drako60: please paste the output from the following in #flood: free -m ; df -h
<JoeXCoolNJ> that I don't remember. what should I have selected? No?
<Drako60> JoeXCoolNJ, have you checked dmesg | grep -i input
<crimsun> JoeXCoolNJ: correct, "no"
<metalsand> is there a term command that lists hard drive partition names?
<JoeXCoolNJ> checking dmesg now
<Drako60> metalsand, df -h
<senator32> where is the file to edit that changes your default window manager...aka "xdm" "kdm" or "gdm"
<Drako60> crimsun, posted
<firefly2442> fdisk -l
<daniels> senator32: login manager?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow foo
<nullvoid> chris: buy broadcom or 3com
<daniels> where foo is xdm, kdm, or gdm; any of those that you have installed will do
<senator32> yea thats it
<metalsand> Didn't display antyhing firefly
<JoeXCoolNJ> crimsun, nothing at all. just 3 lines about pc speaker
<metalsand> Drako60: I was looking for partitions, not file system info.
<metalsand> So I could tell which partion my windows partition is on to mount it...
<crimsun> JoeXCoolNJ: ok, take a look at http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/trouble-shooting.txt then
<JoeXCoolNJ> will do. Brb I'm gonna reboot and check the PNP.
<allyn> its probably fdisk /dev/hda -l
<allyn> never mind that diesnt work either
<crimsun> Drako60: ok, looks good so far. When are you getting disk space errors?
<metalsand> Cool, that was it allyn
<crimsun> Drako60: and does dmesg tell you anything regarding your controller?
<metalsand> Lol
<metalsand> Yeah, it worked.
<Drako60> when i try to open a man page, or do apt-get remove or dpkg --build source
<allyn> heh it was? didnt work for me , it worked once i went sudo
<metalsand> Yeah
<metalsand> I had to sudo
<allyn> yeah it works for me on sudo aswell
<mr_roboto> sudo parted /dev/hda print  ?
<chris_ubuntu> Anybody have anything negative to say about a Diamond external modem?
<crimsun> Drako60: from what dir are you trying to build a package?
<firefly2442> 	If I update my graphics card, is there any reconfiguration that I need to do manually so it can be recognised?
<Tuxicity> firefly2442, i think you might want to change the driver in xorg.conf?
<Drako60> crimsun, i've tried from ~ and /
<Tuxicity> firefly2442, from "nvidia" to "ati", for example
<firefly2442> so just figure out the module that is needed?
<LeeColleton> hello ubuntu users!
<Tuxicity> firefly2442, and add the new module to /etc/modules also maybe
<Drako60> crimsun, dmesg doesn't say any errors for IDE controller
<stuNNed> hi LeeColleton
<Tuxicity> LeeColleton, well hello friend :)
<firefly2442> super, well, that sounds fairly easy
<Tuxicity> firefly2442, of course, you might also want to adjust refresh rates, etc.
<crimsun> Drako60: persists across reboots?
<firefly2442> yes, well the monitor won't be changing
<metalsand> ror: fails when I boot
<metalsand> What does that mean?
<metalsand> Temporary something... didn't have time to read
<Drako60> crimsun, thats a good question i didn't want to reboot yet
<geneo93> crimsun:  i still cant find my scanner and it worked before
<crimsun> geneo93: what do the logs report/
<LeeColleton> I'm trying to connect my Mac OS X computer to an Ubuntu box using NFS.  Alas, it does not work.
<firefly2442> thanks for the help
<geneo93> crimsun:  which log
<crimsun> geneo93: any, all
<metalsand> After I've mounted a Windows partition (hd1), how do I navigate to it in terminal?
<firefly2442> LeeColleton: I believe there is a bug in Tiger w/Samba
<LeeColleton> are there any NFS wizards in channel who might deign to ponder my question?
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: sure the osx box is using NFS and not AFP?
<LeeColleton> firefly2442: I've tried this on 10.3 and 10.4
<firefly2442> ahh
<LeeColleton> stuNNed: certain
<Drako60> crimsun, if i'm running a system where i have to boot with ide=nodma i should be able to set idebus=133 running and AMD64 correct?
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: which is the server?
<crimsun> Drako60: oh my, don't mess with idebus
<LeeColleton> stuNNed: two peers on a LAN
<LeeColleton> stuNNed: oh, the Ubuntu box
<crimsun> Drako60: what you did is very bad
<Drako60> crimsun, i haven't
<Drako60> crimsun, but i have to boot with ide=nodma or i get kernel panic
<crimsun> Drako60: idebus != front side bus
<crimsun> Drako60: which kernel?
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: what's your /etc/exports look like on the Ubuntu box?
<LeeColleton> very simple: /var/lib/drqueue        10.0.0.*(all_squash,rw,insecure,sync)
<Drako60> crimsun, 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic
<shandi> hey guys..uhh im trying to get my palm tungsten E working in ubuntu hoary
<LeeColleton> connections from other linux systems work NP
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: oh
<crimsun> Drako60: not -k8 ?
<Drako60> crimsun, but it assumes 33mhz bus for pio mode
<shandi> ran through the wizard in the preferences and it seemed to be successful
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: how are you trying to mount on the osx box?
<crimsun> Drako60: it should be 33 regardless.
<Drako60> crimsun, no not yet
<shandi> but how do i use evolution to get all the information from the palm to the computer?
<JoeXCoolNJ> crimsun, there's not even a PNP option. But I'm certain it's not hardware, because like I said, the touchpad works with the Live CD
<shandi> to use in evolution
<allyn> pci bus is 33 if im not mistaken
<JoeXCoolNJ> so it has to be something in configuration that I'm missing
<Drako60> crimsun, on debian kernel upgrades were a pain and didn't always work correctly
<LeeColleton> i've tried the Finder > Go > Connect to Server route, which gives an "Invalid Username/Password" error which is of course totally bogus as NFS doesn't use either
<crimsun> JoeXCoolNJ: did you take a look at the hints on the troubleshooting guide?
<JoeXCoolNJ> reading over it as we type. :)
<crimsun> Drako60: granted that may have been, but this is ubuntu.
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: try on the server from a root prompt: 'exportfs -ra' on teh osx box i'm guessing drop to a root prompt and run 'mount -a' ?
<LeeColleton> and i've tried the "sudo mount -t nfs 10.0.0.254:/var/lib/drqueue /mnt/foo" method, which says permission denied
<shandi> when i press the hotsync button it says it hotsyncs but none of my iunfo shows up in evolution
<shandi> can anyone help?
<Drako60> crimsun, whats the easier way to upgrage to the k8 kernel?
<shandi> im lost
<LeeColleton> stuNNed: command not found
<LeeColleton> the osx box is the client, not the server
<shandi> no one here has got a palm going on ubuntu/evolution ?
<metalsand> After I've mounted a Windows partition (hd1), how do I navigate to it in terminal?
<LeeColleton> shandi: I have, once upon a time
<LeeColleton> back in Warty
<shandi> LeeColleton, remember what you did to make evolution import all the data from the palm?
<crimsun> Drako60: install linux-k8
<shandi> in the settings it reads the name properly (shandi TE)
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: i'm not sure how to mount a remote nfs fs in osx, does disk utility show anything?
<shandi> but no data gets put in evolution
<shandi> its a tungsten e
<allyn> metalsand where did you ount it?
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: the osx box says 'command not found' to 'mount -a' ?
<Drako60> crimsun, i posted the message i get just befor the kernel panic in #Flood
<LeeColleton> stuNNed: nope, but the mount_nfs command should work.  (and it doesn't)
<crimsun> Drako60: sorry, linux-amd64-k8
<Drako60> crimsun, through apt?
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: ah ok
<LeeColleton> stuNNed: no, to exportfs
<crimsun> Drako60: sure
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: one sec
<LeeColleton> stuNNed: the Ubuntu (nfs server) box gives this to exportfs: /var/lib/drqueue 10.0.0.*
<metalsand> allyn: dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0 in /etc/fstab
<Drako60> crimsun, bios reporting wrong bit code could that be caused by the BIOS set to PnP OS Yes in the bios?
<crimsun> Drako60: could be.
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: and works on the other *nix client boxen
<ali4728> Help Needed! How do I configure PHP to use mail() function / send mail through html page with Postfix on my Linux/ubuntu computer?  Thanks
<LeeColleton> absolutely
<Drako60> crimsun, hmm i hadn't even thought of it normally i turn that off when i run linux
<shandi> hey i think i just found it in conduits
<LeeColleton> the logs are interesting
<allyn> metal just type cd /media/windows
<allyn> then "ls" to get a listing of files
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: tried in 'connect to server' : nfs://servername/pathtoexport ?
<LeeColleton> here is a line from a "sudo mount" connection attempt: May  9 20:18:00 localhost rpc.mountd: refused mount request from temporal for /var/lib/drqueue (/): no export entry
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: you need exportfs command on the server afaik
<LeeColleton> stuNNed: yes, gives "Invalid Username/Password" which is bogus
<LeeColleton> stuNNed: right, see above
<JairunCaloth> finaly got my moniter to display properly
<LeeColleton> <LeeColleton> stuNNed: the Ubuntu (nfs server) box gives this to exportfs: /var/lib/drqueue 10.0.0.*
<JairunCaloth> now that pesky NTFS partition won't let me access anymore
<senator32_> hey i used Synaptic package manager to install "freedoom" and i seem to be unable to figure out how to run it...(im currently in KDE btw, but even in gnome i cant figure how it workds) please help cause i need to waste time in lit class
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: tried the NetInfoManger method?
<metalsand> After I've mounted a Windows partition (hd1), how do I navigate to it in terminal?
<LeeColleton> stuNNed: yes, both directly and via 3rd party tool "NFSManager"
<senator32_> any ideas...as to maybe what the command may be?
<LeeColleton> It creates a broken symlink or an empty entry under /Volumes/<server>/path/supposedly/mounted/
<senator32_> and no its not "freedoom" tryied that :)
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: what NFS packages have you installed on the server?
<LeeColleton> senator32: dpkg -L freedoom
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: i'm thinking you're missing something as command 'exportfs' isn't there
* superSizeME est un lapin rose
<senator32_> do i do that in a specific directory?
<Tuxicity> senator32, no it will list the files it installed for that package
<xthepic> I'm having a problem with my laptop and the lid.sh script when opening/closing the lid. Does anyone know about this who can help out really quick?
<xthepic> I think I've narrowed it down a bit.
<LeeColleton> stuNNed: the exportfs command is installed and functional on the Ubuntu NFS Server.  I can connect fine from other Linux machines, both Debian and Ubuntu
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: also did you see this? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpNFSHowTo  i know it works on the other *nix boxen but just in case
<stuNNed> LeeColleton: yes, ok, exportfs -ra is to be run on the NFS server, ok
<Tuxicity> metalsand, cd /media/windows
<LeeColleton> stuNNed: thanks, I'll read that over
<Drako60> crimsun, the space issue seems to have sorted itself out, i wonder what was locking it
<metalsand> Tuxicity: thanks
<amaro> UBUNTU! :D
<LeeColleton> senator32_: no specific directory needed, it will give you a list of all the files in that package
<Tuxicity> metalsand, allyn answered you first, but you missed it :)
<LeeColleton> senator32_:  dpkg -L freedoom | grep /bin/
<senator32_> LeeColleton: i did it and it showd me the packages
<senator32_> now what
<Gatton> Hmmm distrowatch wasn't kidding when it said this distro was getting popular ;-)
<LeeColleton> senator32_: one of those packages is a binary that you can call from the command line to run your precious timewaster
<senator32_> ok so just try theri names
<LeeColleton> s/packages/files/
<senator32_> got it
<senator32_> thx'
<JairunCaloth> sweet, I can access my ntfs drive from gnome again
<JairunCaloth> this stuff isn't too bad once you start to figure out how it all works
<xthepic> On my laptop, in /etc/acpi/lid.sh it checks /proc/acpi/button/lid/LIDD/state to see if the lid is open or closed. It always says that it's closed. Anyone know why this could be?
<sir-gold> i just installed freedoom and i don't see anything executable
<allyn> Combined with the GPL-licensed Doom source code this will result in a
<allyn> complete Free Doom-based game.
<dr_willis> or use synaptic and check the files it installed.
<sir-gold> it didn't put anything in /bin
<allyn> copied that from the synaptic description
<allyn> i guess we need other files
<JoeXCoolNJ> crimsun, you have a win.
<dr_willis> it may be in /usr/local/src or /usr/local/games ect...
<JoeXCoolNJ> "rmmod psmouse ; modprobe -v psmouse" fixed it.
<JoeXCoolNJ> simple simple crap. :) So how do I get it to work automatically in the future? What do I need to change in the config files?
<dr_willis> it LOOKS like freedoom installed prdoom and fredoom
<sir-gold> ah, run prboom
<crimsun> JoeXCoolNJ: excellent.
<dr_willis> I am betting ath prdoom is the binary. and the freedoom is free levels.
<dr_willis> or - /usr/share/games/doom
<allyn> prboom runs it
<allyn> ah the memories ;-)
* Gatton chants *I will get used to sudo. I will get used to sudo* :-)
<anethema> heh sudo is nice
<Drako60> sudo is only nice if your doing one command and not multiply
<anethema> so use su then
<JoeXCoolNJ> if you don't like doing sudo on every command, you can always do sudo su -
<anethema> er
<anethema> not su
<Gatton> yes but i am so used to su-ing all the time and am trying to just go the sudo route rather than sudo passwd
<anethema> there is a sudo command to put you in root temporarily
<sir-gold> sudo -s
<anethema> there you go
<anethema> do that
<dr_willis> allyn,  if you have the origianl doom wads/disks around - thers some enhanced doom variatns out that are great
<sumadartson> sudo bash
<g14> Open up your ~/.bashrc in a text editor. Add alias apt-get="sudo /usr/bin/apt-get"
<g14> After that, when you type apt-get, it automaticly runs it with sudo
<Drako60> hmm doesn't look like i'm going to get wine running on this system
<allyn> cool i have them somewhere its been awhile, have t find a computer with a floppy drive ;-0
<dr_willis> allyn,  floppy? Ick.. go get the Ultimate Dooom archive for like $9 on CD in stores all over the place.
<allyn> oh ok i havent looked for that
<allyn> thanks
<IIIEars> nice tip
<dr_willis> it will have doom I and II and the orricial extra expansion packs. :P
<HrdwrBoB> don't use floppies ever
<HrdwrBoB> that's a good move
<anethema> yes
<anethema> i agree HrdwrBoB
<anethema> never EVER use floppies for anythign
<HrdwrBoB> disconnect your floppy drive
<anethema> i have years ago
<allyn> cant disconnect what i dont have lol
<dr_willis> heh - window users with serial ata often HAVE to have one. :P to get xp to load the drivers.
<IIIEars> you are kidding. why is that?
<anethema> exaclty
<anethema> no floppy
<anethema> dr_willis, no
<Gatton> I feel like a crusty old coot hanging to my fd0
<dr_willis> Ive got  1 machine with a floppy drive.. its a 7 slot media reader+ floppy.
<anethema> i made a slipstream cd of xp
<anethema> had my raid drivers in it
<anethema> sata raid
<dr_willis> anethema,  thats nice :P  but EVIL :P
<allyn> anethema you heard of nlite?
<anethema> nlite?
<anethema> no
<IIIEars> anathema what app did you use to slipstream the other app?
<allyn> yeah
<anethema> uhhh windows?
<anethema> oh
<holycow> anethema, slipstream is just winxp installer with latest patches applied correct?
<anethema> cant remeber the name
<allyn> it slipstereaams and alows removal of windows componets
<IIIEars> yes - there are several helpful apps to do it.
<anethema> holycow, slipstreaming is just including other software/drivers in your windows install
<holycow> k
<anethema> patches or otherwise
<anethema> IIIEars, there was one great one, burnt the iso for you and all
<dr_willis> gotta love how XP decides that MS messenger is a critically impornant app. :P
<anethema> forget its name tho
<IIIEars> and removing the oem trial ware cruft
<allyn> i used nlite to get a xp without messanger or outlook
<Drako60> crimsun, does apt install suggested packages?
<holycow> i can see how slipstreamed cd for winders can be usefull if you do alot of that
<holycow> fortunately i don't
<anethema> heh
<anethema> well
<Drako60> or anyone for that matter
<anethema> it also makes an unattended install of xp
<anethema> which is really nice
<dr_willis> Drako60,  you can tell it to do so,
<IIIEars> allyn - lol i know what you mean it outlook and messenger are the first things i disable too.
<anethema> course both me and my gf have switched to ubuntu now
<Drako60> dr_willis, but it doesn't by default, because i don't want lilo
<anethema> i was a slack user for about 5 years..then xp came out and i used that for a bit
<anethema> then back to slack...now ubuntu
<anethema> heh
<anethema> loove ubuntu
<IIIEars> Ubuntu - is the best for anything on the 'net.
<oea> qucick questions guys.. trying to install mplayer on hoary.. didn't realise the multiverse had packages so went the compile route... uninstalled it now when i try to apt-get mplayer get a weird error
<holycow>  i just bloody hate windows, horrible gui, horrible file system, horrible installers, it's like it was designed by 12 blind monkeys
<holycow> none of it makes any sense
<oea> mplayer-386: Depends: libsvga1 but it is not installable or
<IIIEars> still 3d acceleration is tough to enable even when it is supported.
<oea> any ideas?
<holycow> they keep on polishing the turd, yet ... somehow it doesn't help
<anethema> oea, yeah
<anethema> sec ill show you
<oea> thanks
<anethema> do this instead
<allyn> yeah IIIEars though with nlite they never get installed in the first place ;-) its so nice, my xp install is only 800ish Mb , with the full Xp its 1Gig+
<MetallicB> Anny one got toe knowllige to install JAVA RUNTIME env?
<anethema> sudo apt-get -t hoary install mplayer-586
<oea> heh
<anethema> or if you have a athlon xp
<oea> i was just about to say..
<anethema> sudo apt-get -t hoary install mplayer-k6
<oea> i forgot about -t hoary
<oea> heheheh
<anethema> or 7
<IIIEars> Ah "nlite" many thanks :)
<allyn> metallicb
<MetallicB> yes allyn
<holycow> MetallicB, go to the ubuntu website looke up installing java 1.5 sdk
<allyn> its easy just make sure to change permisions to ececute
<holycow> you just need to add a repository and apt-get install java-whateveritis
<oea> hmm anethema  same error
<IIIEars> "" i could use jave also.
<anethema> really
<anethema> sudo apt-get -t hoary install mplayer-586
<oea> libsvgal or svgalib-dummygl uninstallable
<MetallicB> wel i work at a chatting board with requires java to get on it
<anethema> doesnt work ?
<Gatton> MetallicB, I just followed the instructions on the java download page for the non rpm version. worked like a charm
<allyn> do you too have it downloaded for jave
<anethema> what error again ?
<allyn> the j2re whatever file?
<oea> neg
<oea>  mplayer-586: Depends: libsvga1 but it is not installable or
<oea>                         svgalib-dummyg1 but it is not installable
<oea> i think i borked it when i tried to install from source
<anethema> weird
<oea> heh
<IIIEars> Thanks gatton
<anethema> hmm who knows
<MetallicB> Il check both sites :O
<JairunCaloth> how good is wine at running games?
<Gatton> np
<holycow> JairunCaloth, not at all
<anethema> not sure how to fix that oea
<anethema> sorry man
<JairunCaloth> is there anything that will run them?
<anethema> did you add all the repositories
<anethema> extra ones?
<Gatton> MetallicB, I got mine from here   http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<MetallicB> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MetallicB>   sun-j2sdk1.5.0: Depends: java2-common but it is not installable
<MetallicB> E: Broken packages
<Gatton> Linux self extracting file is what i used
<anethema> some people dont like it because its not a .deb
<anethema> but this is a VERY easy way to install the JRE
<anethema> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<allyn> java has an installer but you have to change the file permissions so that the owner can execute it
<Gatton> anethema, I guess it's what you're used to. I manually downloaded a .deb today and was lost as to what to do with it :-)
<anethema> that method there works soo easy
<anethema> its what i did
<Gatton> anethema, thanks for the link. I am still on day one and hadn't bookmarked ubuntuguide.org yet
<oea> lol metallic i'm getting same error but for libsvgl tyring to get mplayer to install
<oea> :(
<calamari> anyone know how to print out the powerpoint slide thumbnails page in OO?
<dabaSlon> hey, Guys.
<dabaSlon> I was wondering, perhaps someone can answer this question. Is it possible that all of a sudden, my hard drive, after being formatted, does not want to install anything on itself,
<dabaSlon> I mean, it is posible, of course...
<dabaSlon> but, whatg would the error messages be, would there be error messages?
<allyn> what did you format it with?
<oea> what the heck is libsvgal anyways?
<dabaSlon> And would having Linux on that hard drive attribute to after having rebooted it, it does not want to do anything.
<allyn> svg is the graphics part i think
<dabaSlon> I dont remember, likely just format c: or something.
<jsgotangco> svg is awesome
<dabaSlon> or perhaps something through linux, cause it had linux at that time.
<Rima>  quick question people, have an application installed via apt - initially asked questions re configuration, tried editting files made a mess.. how do I install the package again so it asks me those initial config questions?
<dabaSlon> Now, I install windows, it says that it has been installed, I reboot, remove the cd, and it goes back to saying Ubuntu something, enter runlevel.
<allyn> and you cant install anything on it? is it in the same computer it used to be in/
<dabaSlon> apt-get remove package.
<dabaSlon> Then, apt-get install package.
<allyn> sounds like a bios problem to e
<Rima> did that, and apt-get install but doesn't ask those initial config questions :(
<dabaSlon> Maybe, I will be teking a look at it tomorrow, and/or the day after that.
<dabaSlon> what is the program?
<allyn> daba is it win XP?
<Rima> tvtime
<dabaSlon> nope.
<Gatton> dabaSlon, maybe your MBR
<dabaSlon> Ok, go to your home folder...
<Rima> delete the ./.tvtime folder?
<dabaSlon> maybe, would having an install disk help?
<dabaSlon> right, is there one?
<Gatton> dabaSlon, for those problems years ago I used to use a boot disk and run  fdisk /mbr
<allyn> yes you can restore the windows mbr using a boot disk and typing fdisk /mbr or something similar
<allyn> hehe perfect timing
<dabaSlon> right, I was thinking of that....
<dabaSlon> Ill read up on it while I am doing it.
<Gatton> hey we can't both be wrong right? ;-)
<allyn> heh
<|QuaD-_> how long after something finnishes building (confirmed from ~lamont/buildLogs) until it is in the repos?
<Tuxicity> Rima, not sure at all, but maybe "debconf tvtime" ??
<dabaSlon> lower chance:p
<dabaSlon> hehe, still waiting for that, |QuaD-_?
<|QuaD-_> dabaSlon: do you know what i am waiting for?
<Rima> yeah it is gone
<Rima> just wondering if there is a config file somewhere else
<allyn> anyone know wher to find nice gnome themses other than gnome-look?
<dabaSlon> not really, I was here when you asked crimsun, though.
<Rima> i would have thought, if there is no config file it would ask again
<Rima> debconf hmm
<dabaSlon> art.gnome.org, I think..
<dabaSlon> Rima, removed the file?
<|QuaD-_> dabaSlon: that was something else
<dabaSlon> ok, I guess this answers it.
<dabaSlon> (00:20:11) Rima: yeah it is gone
<Rima> same thing
<Rima> though, no config questions initially
<dabaSlon> |QuaD-_: cool, so, you do this on a regular basis then:)
<mae> is there a good tool out there for converting large amounts of files from FLAC to say ogg or mp3 while retaining the tag data?
<|QuaD-_> dabaSlon: do what
<dabaSlon> the when is this gonna come out thing.
<dabaSlon> nothing against it...
<|QuaD-_> dabaSlon: haha
<|QuaD-_> yeah
<Tuxicity> Rima, or "dpkg-reconfigure tvtime" ??
<dabaSlon> seet,
<dabaSlon> w
<|QuaD-_> dabaSlon: it is actually out, and i think it built :)
<dabaSlon> right...MOTU know the answer.
<dabaSlon> ask at #ubuntu-motu
<dabaSlon> maybe, tried that?
<|QuaD-_> lemme try it
<dabaSlon> no...
<Rima> Tuxicity: it is asking a few different questions but think I am heading in right direction, cheers for the help and to you dabaSlon
<dabaSlon> thanks...
<dabaSlon> :)
<maximaus> mae: http://freshmeat.net/projects/flac2ogg/
<Tuxicity> Rima, you're welcome
<loren> Q: how would i go about installing RHGB?
<Rima> Tuxicity: on a final note, I have a Hauupauge 150MCE card, that work under linux?
<Rima> as well as this bt848 card
<JairunCaloth> I like how the NWN linux site sends links you to a file taht you have to be in windows to download....
<allyn> loren what is rhgb , its not under apt?
<oea> lol io fixed my problemn
<loren> ally: the redhat grub bootloader, someone told me i could use it until usplash was complete
<oea> by, of all fixes, getting the debian package of the library and installing it
<oea> now mplayer is installing smoothly
<dabaSlon> oea: sweet
<oea> wonder why apt-get thought it was uninstallable
<oea> weird
<dabaSlon> let us know if it plays
<allyn> sry loren i have no idea on how to install that
<loren> allyn: it's alright, thanks ;)
<dabaSlon> loren: do you have the rpm?
<Tuxicity> Rima, no idea, check on LinuxCompatible.org
<loren> daba: uhn not yet, do you think it'd be easily cross platformable?
<oea> lol nope
<Gatton> oea, can you give me a brief description of what you did? did you install from a different repository?
<oea> mplayer opens just fine
<oea> but it crashes when i try to play
<oea> :(
<dabaSlon> too bad rima let
<wbeck85> what is the difference between xfce and xfce4? I was thinking about trying out xfce and was looking through synaptic and found both. Which should I use?
<dabaSlon> change the output sound plugin to esound
<allyn> use xfce4
<dabaSlon> in options.
<allyn> i did ti today also
<loren> dabaSlon: if i get the RPM, what can i do with it/
<Tuxicity> doh, too late :X
<wbeck85> cool
<wbeck85> thanks
<oea> gatton it was telling me libsva1 was uninstallable so i just went and got the debian package
<oea> of the same library
<oea> and dpkg -i'd it
<Gatton> oea, cool thanks
<wbeck85> uh, what is the difference between xfce and xcfe4?
<mae> which do you guys think sounds better in the same size, apple mp4 or mp3?
<dabaSlon> alien package.rpm
<dabaSlon> then it becomes a deb
<dabaSlon> then you dpkg -i paskage
<loren> mp3
<dabaSlon> maybe...
<allyn> not sure i dont have xfce only xfce4 so my choice was easy :-)
<wbeck85> mp4, but they arent as compatable
<wbeck85> lol
<dabaSlon> allyn:
<oea> hey dabaSlon
<oea> that worked now it's playing
<dark> xfce4 is the newest version i believe
<oea> just can't decode the sound
<wbeck85> oh thanks
<oea> so must be a codec thing
<oea> easy to fix
<dark> xfce gives you an older one, not absolutely sure though, as i go with xfce4 :x
<dabaSlon> yup, I ddi the same here.
<oea> can't open/initialize audio device
<dabaSlon> Tuxicity: I meant cause I had more info...not cause you said that.
<dabaSlon> there is a /etc/tvtime that getts left
<dabaSlon> after you remove
<loren> dabaSlon: i downloaded the RHGB rpm, is it as simple as that? (knowing linux i dont think so lol)
<oea> LOL
<oea> of course cause i had xmms open
* oea hits head on wall
<oea> yay now it works ;)(
<dabaSlon> loren: not knowing linux, I gave you the instructions.....:)
<Gatton> bwahaha sounds like something i would do :-)
<loren> dabaSlon: haha nice :D ;-D
<oea> hehe it's playing all my BS:G rips perfectly and they're in a bunch of diff codecs
<oea> horray for mplayer
<loren> Q: anyone know if you can apt-get w32 codecs? i've been trying to erm do that
<dabaSlon> hurrAY for you as well.
<dabaSlon> yes you can
<wbeck85> yeah
<dabaSlon> loren: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<oea> you have to add a repository
<dabaSlon> do you have an amd, THOUGH?
<loren> dabaSlon: i have all lines reffering to locations uncommented
<wbeck85> add the merliatt repos
<dabaSlon> damn caps lock
<dabaSlon> or marillat, one of them...
<wbeck85> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<wbeck85> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<wbeck85> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<oea> then sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<dabaSlon> you may not be able to authenticate, though, and there is a fix.
<wbeck85> paste those three into your sources.list
<allyn> i forgot how do you force apt to ignore dependenies?
<loren> dabaSlon: hmmh i'll try it
<Gatton> yes i get a complaint from GPG :-)
<dabaSlon> use wbeck85s insttructions,
<dabaSlon> Me too, I never fixed it either...
<dabaSlon> :)
<loren> :)
<dabaSlon> I dont need it.
<Gatton> heh :)
<wbeck85> yeah, i get an error everytime i update with synaptic about the authenitcate thing, but i have ignored it and its never bothered me
<oea> last time i used linux (been some years now) I don't remember it being this polished/easy to use at ALL
<oea> it's come a real long way i can see heh
<oea> apt-get is genius!!
<dabaSlon> right, not too bad...
<loren> i love apt-get, honestly it's why i use ubuntu
<dabaSlon> All the major disttrs have something along those lines.
<allyn> if its a genius then how can i fix this lol The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<allyn>   mplayer-k6: Depends: xmms (>= 1.2.10+cvs20050209) but 1.2.10-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<allyn> E: Broken packages
<dabaSlon> its a Debian thing...
<oea> yes, now
<loren> dabaSlon: i know, but debian was my first lol
<Gatton> Install these packages without verification?  Yes please :)
<oea> i mean, it's to the point where i could install on a cheap machine for family members to email/browse web reliably
<loren> ok im trying apt-get w320codecs
<dabaSlon> apt-get update, allyn
<oea> without the 100s of support calls i would get with windows
<oea> hehe
<dabaSlon> sudo apt-get update, in fact.
<loren> unless you login to su
<loren> ;)
<dabaSlon> right...
<loren> lol
<dabaSlon> loren...f?
<Gatton> Linux/Burger King...have it your way
<loren> dabaSlon: f?
<dabaSlon> Are you a girl:)
<oea> gosh my router is a POS it can't hold a connetion for nothing
<loren> Gatton: that'd be scary
<loren> ah
<allyn> nope afte update still does it :-( maybe becaus i upgraded to breezy despite the warnings
<oea> constant disconnects from IM services and IRC drops off if it isn't active
<oea> :(
<dabaSlon> allyn...right...
<dabaSlon> maybe
<loren> dabaSlon: nope, all the girls i meet named lauren are hot though lol
<Gatton> dabaSlon, who are you asking? heh
<LeeColleton> Gatton: except that Linux won't clog your computers arteries nearly as fast as Microsoft bloatware
<loren> dabaSlon: if i was a girl i'd be the most kickass awsome girl ever lol, programmer and all
<dabaSlon> haha, well...
<dabaSlon> Im gay anyhow...
<dabaSlon> haha
<dabaSlon> jj
<loren> hahaa :) lol
<oea> that's why i switched over recently
<loren> lol nice
<oea> i was getting sick of running anti spyware and anti adware stuff constantly, having to worry about everything
<Gatton> LeeColleton, slowly working my way. In all the years I've played with LInux I have never stayed in it this long. Always found a reason to go back to windows
<Gatton> getting harder to find reasons
<oea> even with using upmost security, i had a few nefarious programs get in somehow
<oea> it's ridicoulous
<dabaSlon> right, well, did you turn off windows messenger service, though>?
<oea> yeha of course
<dabaSlon> oh, ok...
<dabaSlon> I never had spyuware issues, really...
<anethema> me either
<anethema> EVER
<Gatton> bah, why did I try to install mplayer. now I am dealing with broken dependency errors heh
<loren> X_x windows messing service is evil
<oea> the only real intruders i got were from family members using the computer
<dabaSlon> except over the sea(my mom):(
<oea> installing kazaa et cetera
<anethema> if you used IE
<oea> no
<oea> i used firefox of course
<anethema> then you had spyware problems
<Zotnix> I switched to Linux on Febuary 15th, 2003
<dabaSlon> gatton...
<Zotnix> i only know because of web.archive.org
<anethema> not really any other way to get spyware
<dabaSlon> get xine, it does work, as well.
<anethema> if you use FF just run adaware and spybot like once a month
<oea> well, anethema  surrepticious installs
<loren> oea: i love firefox tb it installed looking weird on my distro :(
<oea> if family members use computer
<oea> i kinda like konquerer better than firefox
<oea> it's so snappy
<oea> using kubuntu :)
<anethema> heh
<oea> <3 kde
<dabaSlon> I use epiphany mostly.
<anethema> boo kde and kubuntu
<loren> eoa: same lol
<anethema> haha
<Gatton> using kubuntu also but i like firefox cuz i likes my extensions :)
<dabaSlon> Just cause it is FSF...
<anethema> yeah
<oea> KDE is just so snappy
<oea> heh
<anethema> does kubuntu have adblock and TBE
<anethema> no!
<anethema> haha
<anethema> i havent seen an ad on a page in years
<sir-gold> konqueror is fast because kde pre-caches it
<anethema> god i love firefox
<loren> oea: it's nice on newer computers where processing doesn't matter as much, gnome's alright but i think they need to erm be more "appealing"
<dabaSlon> I am patient, myself, I hae when someone is like, I cant wait for a fraction of a second to open my program
<daniels> kde/gnome wars are offtopic for this channel
<oea> hehe <3
<loren> :D
<loren> >:D
<oea> fluxbox 4 eva
<loren> lol
<anethema> everyone join #kdevsgnome !!
<anethema> jk :)
<dabaSlon> wars?
<dabaSlon> daniels?
<sir-gold> daniels, it seems like the kde/gnome wars only happen when you are around
<dabaSlon> did you have an issue we can solve:-P
<dabaSlon> I did not see any wars, but whatever you say, its your channel.
<loren> KDE and Gnome are both good GUIs
<dabaSlon> Just ppl talking...
<spacepopeye> Just installed XFCE via synaptic, how do I run it?
<oea> agreed
<oea> at least we have a choice
<oea> :)
<Echylo> lel
<dabaSlon> did you try changing your session once you log in?
<Echylo> the window users have to do it with one GUI
<allyn> popye do you have a login manager?
<Echylo> god be with them
<dabaSlon> spacepopeye: ^^
<loren> ah it's XFCE i wanted to run, i installed IceWM when Xandros' GUI broke
<daniels> dabaSlon: i've seen these things start peacefully and end in mud-slinging a bajillion times
<dabaSlon> Oh, Ok, cool.
<spacepopeye> uhhh login...
<loren> daniels: haha nice :D welcome to linux :P
<oea> I was supprised on how easy it is to install ubuntu over a network
<dabaSlon> right, login, and change the session.
<oea> with just the kernal
<spacepopeye> cool
<oea> very very fast too on a decent connect
<loren> :)
<dabaSlon> loren: daniels is a Ubuntu guy
<loren> I wish i could try Gentoo :(
<loren> dabaSlon: i know
<Gatton> dabaSlon you are a genius ;)
<user1> hi all
<dabaSlon> thanks, guys:)
<oea> heard gentoo takes a long while to install
<loren> dabaSlon: i just say that to everyone lol
<oea> hehe
<dabaSlon> hi, user1
<user1> any idea how I can run xvncserver from the begining
<Gatton> apt-get xine-ui, libdvdcss and all is joy
<loren> dabaSlon: like a wakeup call ;) :D
<dabaSlon> you mean when you boot up?
<user1> I Mean to get also gnome manager so I can do login from vnc?
<Gatton> loren, you could try VidaLinux. It's gentoo based
<loren> Gatton: i was going to download that but man oh man i've downloaded so many linuxes
<loren> Gatton: im still considering it
<allyn> gentoo only took me 4 hours to get through 25% of the install
<loren> VLOS
<Gatton> loren, i generally liked it but dumped it only because the free version doesn't have very many packages...
<allyn> is that too long? lol
<Gatton> if you don't downloading and building everything once it's installed then you might like it
<Gatton> i guess i am impatient :)
<Echylo> allyn, here it compiled kde for 2 days, then I aborted it
<Gatton> and Gentoo requires patience ;)
<oea> what are kde's default hotkeys for switching desktops?
<loren> Gatton: yeah? hmmh yeah how was the erm, portage system?
<allyn> oh no i didnt even get to compiling X, im taking just the base :-)
<Echylo> :-)
<Gatton> loren, worked pretty darn well for me
<dabaSlon> user1: do you have any information on what would be needed?
<metalsand> Gentoo must be something great
<user1> no
<dabaSlon> like, do you need the vnc server to start on boot?
<metalsand> The channel has 1000 users
<Gatton> and i admit some apps (firefox for instance) *seemed* faster when compiled from source. but not enough of an increase to justify all my time compiling
<loren> Gatton: man i'm itching to try that portage system lol, portage + suse + ubuntu stability would totally rock
<dabaSlon> or something?
<metalsand> I'm not saying Ubuntu isn't great
<Gatton> my personal opinion of course
<user1> I want to get full remote on my ubunutu
<metalsand> just making an observation
<dabaSlon> gentoo is olkder.
<dabaSlon> U|I think...
<loren> metalsand: it's a good channel i like em both actually
<dabaSlon> hm...not sure, user1, anyone else know by some chance?
<oea> nobody planning on switching to sarge stable?
<Gatton> loren, it has a graphical front end to portage but i found it easier to just use the command. kinda like apt-get as opposed to using kynaptic or synaptic :)
<Echylo> metalsand, do you say that gentoo is great cause It has 1000 users, for me that means their users just have more problems :)
<dabaSlon> Echylo: nice observation there.
<Tuxicity> metalsand, in it's kind (source-based) it's great
<metalsand> Echylo: Ubuntu is much more active (with problems), while Gentoo isn't nearly as active with 2x the users
<loren> Gatton: yeah i know what you mean, the front ends are nice to have for most people i like using both lol, i usually swap back and forth
<metalsand> The idlers just show support and respect for the Distro.
<metalsand> The activeness shows issues :P
<Gatton> the main thing i don't like about kynaptic is it isn't chatty. it doesn't seem to want to tell me what happened when it won't install stuff
<Echylo> :)
<loren> anyone have the info on their plans for Gnome3
<loren> Gnome can punch back but they have to deffinatly do some GUI work
<loren> after all it IS a GUI :D
<transgress> Gatton: run it in a terminal window... although i did just install synaptic since it doesn't rely on gnome heh
<dabaSlon> your opinion only, IMHO
<Gatton> loren, that's desktop environment buddy ;)
<metalsand> I really don't like Gnome's panels
<loren> ;) true
<transgress> although i do use apt-get more than either
<allyn> oh wow i forgot about being able to force a version of a package using synaptic, fixed my mplayer woes
<Gatton> transgress, that's what i've been doing. am finding i just prefer apt-get as opposed to synaptic unless i don't know the name of the package
<dabaSlon> There are ppl that like gnome more, for me, KDE resembles windows too much...
<loren> Metalsand: me neither that's why customizing the panel would be nice
<Gatton> unless you guys can tell me an easy way to install something from apt-get when you don't know the exact name?
<Echylo> gtg
<dabaSlon> whyile default Ubuntu gnokme looks somewhat like OSX
<loren> dabaSlon: yeah? hmmh, i guess that's both good and bad
<metalsand> loren: It's totally customizable
<loren> metalsand: like you can make all 3 menus into one?
<anTiX> apt-cache search
<dabaSlon> apt-cache search
<dabaSlon> exactly
<transgress> i keep hearing about default gnome looking like OSX... how in god's name do you get that?  it has no docker, it title bar is connected to the apps... and oh it's nothing like osx
<metalsand> Mine's about 1/3 the width of the screen, contains the gnome foot: Applications, places, system... A firefox link, a wireless network icon and a power icon for my laptop
<metalsand> All in one panel
<Gatton> excellent! thanks
<Echylo> my takes 3 panels
<metalsand> I'm trying to get away from the panel completely.
<dabaSlon> well, to me only at a first look it looks alike
<Echylo> http://users.skynet.be/sb152568/desk.png
<dabaSlon> because, it has the top, and bottom panel.
<loren> transgress: rofl
<dabaSlon> that is the only similarity, but at first look, if you saw a dock taht is not autohiding.
<anethema> i love the panel
<anethema> so much
<anethema> ahha
<dabaSlon> it looks similar.
<anethema> all the quicklaunch type stuff
<anethema> and notificaiton area
<dabaSlon> transgress, get it?
<anethema> mm
<metalsand> I don't use the whole bottom bar
<Gatton> Echylo what's that? That didn't come with my kubuntu iso <vbg> ;)
<loren> i bet the Acqua theme looks great on gnome
<loren> it's perfect
<metalsand> I navigate only using Alt + Tab
<ermanox> gnome is more like OS 9
<metalsand> and don't use different "desktops"
<Echylo> lel Gatton :D
<loren> ermanox: lets hope Gnome3 is like OS X then eh?
<anethema> metalsand, you are REALLY missing out
<dabaSlon> Ilike the term owrkspace.
<metalsand> anethema: Why?
<dabaSlon> metalsand: yeah, I use it too.
<Gatton> loren bah. Acqua theme. I just punch the KVM switch and have the real thing ;)
<dabaSlon> metalsand: did ot use it at first..though.
<metalsand> anethema: What's the advantage for all that clutter?
<anethema> they give you 4x the desktop realestate for free, and you dont see the advantage?
<anethema> the point is LESS clutter
<ermanox> loren: lol yes lets
<anethema> ahha
<dabaSlon> exactly, metalsand
<dabaSlon> less clutter.
<loren> Gatton: i hate you rofl, i dont own any macs unfortunatly so i can't mess with em, thats why i picked up linux, windows got boring
<metalsand> Depends on the user, I guess
<dabaSlon> more desktops
<dabaSlon> right.
<metalsand> When I can go through everything with alt + tab, I don't want to be looking at a whole nother panel
<Brunellus> anyone running xfce4 on hoary?
<metalsand> Compeltely unnecessary
<anethema> you guys are like the ones who are like 'ahh i dont see the advantages to firefox/tabbed browsing'
<anethema> haha
<|QuaD-_> ermanox: gnome is more like os9? you can compare a window manager to an os
<metalsand> I LOVE tabbed browsing
<loren> :)
<transgress> you know... one of the major OSX things is the separate toolbar... gnome doesn't even do that... with skinning and gdesklets you can have a mostly gnome feel... but still no toolbar...
<Gatton> loren agreed. I could certainly have saved the $800 for the emac. Guess Steve Jobs is just too darn persuasive
<anethema> well metalsand i keep all my IMing and chatting in desktop 1
<loren> Quad: ROFL hahaha nice
<anethema> i keep browsing and related on #1
<anethema> er
<|QuaD-_> loren: i am right, right?
<anethema> #2
<dabaSlon> well, it is a personal preference issue, not really something I can discuss.
<anethema> i keep all system shit and terms on desktop 4
<Brunellus> any xfce users?
<loren> Quad: deffinatly
<metalsand> anethema: If you're running 10 programs I can see a use
<dabaSlon> Brunellus: NOT ME,
<metalsand> But i'm never really running moer than 4
<Brunellus> why is it that grip runs fine in gnome and flux, but not xfce?
<allyn> i started xfce tocday
<dabaSlon> damn caps lock
<|QuaD-_> loren: eh, some people will never learn
* tritium washes anethema's mouth with soap ;)
<ermanox> lQuad : yes because os9 was little more the a windowsmanager
<transgress> i keep my chats on desktop 1, browsing on 2, and random other shit on 3 if 1 or 2 get full
<anethema> ive always got terminals open metalsand...always using gaim, always using skype, always webbrowsing
<Gatton> But if I switch to the other desktops I'll miss this stimulating conversation
<IIIEars> Should this command work? >>> apt-get install ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386//w32codecs_20050216-0.0_i386.deb
<metalsand> At most.... 2 terms, a media player, gaim and firefox
<dabaSlon> transgress: when I first saw OSX, at school, and when I saw ubuntu, I thought it was similatr.
<anethema> transgress, exactly
<|QuaD-_> tritium: are you an MOTU? i have a couple questions about the build process
<loren> Gatton: yeah 800 is nice to save lol, as for being persuasive, i'll start my own BSD distro and it'll have the aqua theme as default and look like a mac by default lol, i'll prolly be sued but you have to admit it'd be big eh? oh and installable on PPC rofl
<metalsand> I can navigate to any window in no more than 2 seconds.
<anethema> metalsand, and all those programs you want on one desktop? why
<|QuaD-_> ermanox: it is an os, not a window manager
<transgress> dabaSlon: that's because you don't see well...
<anethema> well i can switch desktops in 1/4 second
<anethema> heh
<Gatton> loren, just send me the link to the ftp server when you finish eh? ;)
<metalsand> Most of the time it's a 1/10 of a second
<metalsand> Because I'm running term and IRC
<dabaSlon> transgress: do you know the loading little thing in firefox, ubuntu, and OSX that is similar?
<tritium> |QuaD-_, almost (hopefully approved today).  What's up?
<IIIEars> I don't see the repository added in synaptic i tried (shrug)
<loren> QuaD: i didn't even think about that being possible until you mentioned it lol, i'm still in the mind set that they are one, where as in reality every Distribution has X.org
<transgress> yeah using the mouse scroll wheel to switch desktops rocks... makes it so easy
<dabaSlon> transgress: no, it is cause I saw it that way,..
<anethema> metalsand, sounds like you havent really tryed it
<loren> Gatton: haha :) i will lol
<anethema> many windows converts may not get it at first
<metalsand> and if you want to go from Desktop 1 to 4, it isn't 1/8 of a second ;)
<Gatton> Yes! Bouncing icon to indicate application launch! don't you see how similar they are? ;)
<anethema> no its 2/8ths
* Gatton is going to have a sarcasm overload and should probably cool it :)
<loren> Gatton: then i'll sell the company to some foreign company and they'll kill the Apple
<transgress> the little loading thing?
<Brunellus> I got multiple desktops *immediatly*
<anethema> left arrow key BAMBAM
<|QuaD-_> tritium: if i look through the buildlogs on ~lamont i notice that something built successfully, but the debs were never created in the repo, why?
<Gatton> loren nooooooooooooo :)
<anethema> or right
<dabaSlon> right, the little sun like thing...
<dabaSlon> the bars...
<IIIEars> How do i use fileroller to install a package?
<dabaSlon> circle with bard.
<dabaSlon> s
<anethema> metalsand, one day you will give it a real shot, and wonder wtf you did without it
<dabaSlon> which package illears?
<metalsand> Perhaps I'll grow into it
<IIIEars> w32codecs
<anethema> think of a school binder
<metalsand> BUt my personality doesn't apprciate it at all right now
<dabaSlon> are you using AMD?
<ermanox> lQuad: yes but not that much more and we were placing  this OS X/gnome talk in the context of feel and look
<anethema> with 5 classes
<metalsand> anethema: I'm not organizing 500 papers ;)
<anethema> do you just open the next page and write for each class, or do you organize by class
<|QuaD-_> ermanox: lol
<metalsand> Like I said, at most I run 6 applications
<metalsand> Bad metaphor
<anethema> no, but keep your browsing seperate from your IMs
<|QuaD-_> ermanox: why not compare performance in that too
<anethema> and your terminals and system tools seperate
<dabaSlon> IIIEars: AMD?
<tritium> IIIEars, there is a w32codecs .deb available
<anethema> and you will find you get MUCH faster at stuff
<dabaSlon> right.
<loren> i hope so
<tritium> |QuaD-_, I haven't observed that
<metalsand> anethema: Just seems like an annoyance ;)
<anethema> heh
<IIIEars> yes there is. it is really large 14mbs - lol
<metalsand> Maybe in a month I'll give it a try.
<anethema> ah well just something to get used to, like tabbed browsing
<anethema> keeping stuff organized is always better in the end
<metalsand> I instantly loved tabbed browsing
<dabaSlon> oh, so you have a slow connection, or something?
<|QuaD-_> tritium: i was just looking at beagle: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/b/beagle/0.0.9-0ubuntu4/beagle_0.0.9-0ubuntu4_20050510-0008-i386-successful   but when i browse http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/beagle/ there is nothign
<Brunellus> I dug tabbed browsing back when I tried it with Opera 2
<metalsand> alt + Tab is tabbed browsing to me, though.
<anethema> heh
<anethema> yeah
<Brunellus> I don't understand why everybody was making such a fuss about tabbed browsing when opera had it for ages
<tritium> |QuaD-_, that's a breezy package
<metalsand> ctrl + tab is literally tabbed browsding in Firefox
<IIIEars> I have it in fileroller. what is the next step?
<anethema> if you wanna go thru 6 apps to get the one you want
<|QuaD-_> right
<allyn> im so used to the internet explore way of haveing 6 windows open
<|QuaD-_> tritium: right
<dabaSlon> what is the name of the file, IIIEars?
<anethema> tabbed browsing with TBE is amazing
<Brunellus> allyn:  six windows of just IE?  yuck!
<ermanox> lQuad ?????
<anethema> default firefox tabbed browsing is better than IE but it annoys the shit out of me
<Brunellus> I hate having my desktop littered like that...
<IIIEars> w32codecs_20050216-0.0_i386.deb
<dabaSlon> tritium: he has breezy
<Gatton> anethema, how come?
<|QuaD-_> ermanox: yes?
<dabaSlon> well, dont fileroll it.
<allyn> heh now its 6 of firefox until i can get used to tabbed browsing
<dabaSlon> dpkg -i is it guys?
<anethema> Gatton, many reasons
<dabaSlon> for isnatlling a deb?
<anethema> for example...if you have a few websites open, and are in a middle tab
<tritium> dabaSlon, yes, dpkg -i <package.deb>
<anethema> then close the current tab
<Gatton> I prefer Safari's slimmer tabs but overall i like firefox. maybe there's a way to slim down the tab bar. not sure
<dabaSlon> thanks.
<tritium> dabaSlon, using sudo, of course
<anethema> it puts you at the end of the tabs
<IIIEars> debaslon - it is in the marillat repository
<dabaSlon> IIIEars: read up!
<anethema> i almost uninstalled firefox when i first saw that
<dabaSlon> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050216-0.0_i386.deb
<anethema> has to be the most retarded tab behavior ever
<dabaSlon> in that folder.
<dabaSlon> directory
<dabaSlon> anethema: well, it is customzable, does not do that to me anymore.
<anethema> its customizable if you install an extension to do that for you
<anethema> which i did
<anethema> TBE
<IIIEars> gee - lol - still stuck why it isn't added to synaptic - added the source in settings deb ftp marillat etc - nothing shows up
<dabaSlon> I dont think so, I think you can do it in there.
<anethema> TBE is amazing, keeps everything sorted into colour coded groups
<anethema> you cant
<anethema> unless it was VERY recently added dabaSlon
<dabaSlon> Ill prove it now.
<allyn> tbe?
<anethema> find me the option dabaSlon
<anethema> heh
<IIIEars> any tips on using fileroller would be helpful..
<dabaSlon> anethema: go edit, prefs.
<anethema> k
<dabaSlon> advanced,,,
<tritium> IIIEars, why are you not using the w32codecs .deb  package instead?
<dabaSlon> tabbed browsing
<anethema> k
<anethema> there now
<IIIEars> i have it. - now what? - grin
<dabaSlon> IIIEars: you have the file on your comptuer.
<dabaSlon> now, sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050216-0.0_i386.deb
<dabaSlon> in that directory in a terminal.
<tritium> IIIEars, okay, then why didn't you use apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic?
<IIIEars> Ah GREAT! Thank You.
<anethema> yeah thats what im wondering IIIEars
<dabaSlon> try it, anyhow
<dabaSlon> uncheck the select new tabs opened from link
<IIIEars> do i need to create a codecs directory?
<dabaSlon> that is the option.
<anethema> dabaSlon, you find that option yet? :D
<anethema> no no
<anethema> thats not it at all
<anethema> when you CLOSE the tab you're in
<anethema> it selects the last tab on your tab bar
<IIIEars> :)
<anethema> opening tabs in the background is a given
<dabaSlon> not here, the tab you closed is the nth tab, and it selects the new nth tab here.
<anethema> IIIEars, if that didnt work
<anethema> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<anethema> heh
<dabaSlon> IIIEars: not that I know...
<mpq> how do I use ipods in linux?
<GattonAFK> |||Ears I am lost man :(  I just added a new repository to my sources.list and that worked for me *shrug*
<GattonAFK> mpq, gtkpod!
<tritium> anethema, you like hitting the return key a lot, don't you ;)
<dabaSlon> ust do the sudo command, and it will be installed.
<GattonAFK> it ain't elegant but it works :)
<IIIEars> it has some trouble building a dependency tree.
<dabaSlon> me too, too much.
<anethema> haha i know tritium its a bad habit of mine...use it as punctuation
<dabaSlon> right, cause you need to get it through apt-get.
<dabaSlon> Paste your sources.list to pastebin.com, pls/
<anethema> i wish when you booted ubuntu it said FOLLOW ALL DIRECTIONS IN UBUNTUGUIDE.ORG
<anethema> haha
<GattonAFK> bwahaha
<anethema> 99% of the questions i see here are asked right out of the guide
<tritium> not all the guidance on ubuntuguide.org is good advice
<anethema> well, 95 percent of it i
<anethema> s
<GattonAFK> anethema i agree. i have been using it for about 12 hrs and just found out about that site from this room :)
<anethema> like
<IIIEars> lol - i have added repositories before. - this just didn't show up. - lol
<dabaSlon> anethema: I noticed that ppl at this channel, that are ops do not like that guide too much.
<anethema> some people dont like the java
<anethema> but i coudlnt find a nicer way to install java
<anethema> wish there was a dpkg for it
<transgress> i think i'd prefer the ubuntu official wiki
<tritium> anethema, java-package, dude
<metalsand> Grrr
<metalsand> The color does effect the Gnome drag/hide bars
<transgress> the ubuntu wiki has a very nice way to install java
<anethema> didnt really wanna make my own
* tritium growls back at metalsand 
<dabaSlon> metalsand: I dont suppose your PCMCIA works yet, hey?
<metalsand> dabaSlon: Nope
<metalsand> and guess what
<tritium> anethema, it's easy as anything
<metalsand> The internal one that did work
<GattonAFK> pastebin.com...cool idea. i'm gonna hang around this room just for the good links
<dabaSlon> again, hey?
<metalsand> Isn't even IN my laptop anymore
<metalsand> So
<anethema> hmmm
<metalsand> No there's no chance at a connection with it
<metalsand> now*
<anethema> well other than the programs
<dabaSlon> GattonAFK: yeah, crimsun I think brought taht one...
<anethema> like the get sound working properly
<anethema> that fixes almost everything
<anethema> for sound
<metalsand> I seriously don't know what I'm going to do
<hasan> (can i ask something to someone?)
<metalsand> I've gone through pretty much all of the most knowledgable people in this channel
<dabaSlon> just give it more time, and have a dual boot.
<LeeColleton> PCMCIA: People Can't Memorize Computer Industry Acronyms
<anethema> hasan, just ask
<dabaSlon> good one.
<anethema> if someone knows they will help
<dabaSlon> hasan, are you from ex-Yu?
<hasan> i use ubuntu now but
<hasan> i cant understad ex-YU
<hasan> sorry?
<dabaSlon> then you are not, thanks.
<hasan> :)
<dabaSlon> right, whats up with yor Ubuntu?
<LeeColleton> ex-Yu, the country formerly known as Yugoslavia
<dabaSlon> pretty good.
<hasan> i didn't register root user
<dabaSlon> ok, and?
<dabaSlon> ubuntu comes with root locked.
<Gatton> me neither ;)
<anethema> what do you want to do hasan
<dabaSlon> I did, though,..
<hasan> but it is shown and i dont what its password is
<hasan> ..
<tritium> hasan, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dabaSlon> your password.
<anethema> it doesnt have one
<hasan> for example
<allyn> they really need to fix that
<anethema> you cant login as root in default ubuntu hasan
<allyn> confused me for awhile too
<tritium> allyn, it's not in need of fixing
<anethema> its not a big allyn
<LeeColleton> allyn: fix what? your confusion?
<anethema> big=bug
<allyn> heh
<Gatton> it would be nice if the installer just let you know. i was confused also till i read the docs (yea shoulda done that first). still
<hasan> when i try to run a perl file, i cant
<dabaSlon> hasan, try your password,
<hasan> (soory for poor english !)
<anethema> well most people who are familliar wiht linux and root would realize whats going on..and the rest wouldnt care
<dabaSlon> add sudo in front of the command
<anethema> yes
<Gatton> hasan run   sudo filename  and then enter your password. it works for most things
<anethema> and when it asks for password, just put your password
<allyn> i guess its o=worded correctly, it says your password im just used to other distros ahving a root password :-)
<hasan> i will try, thanks
<LeeColleton> hasan: if you want to run as root (DANGEROUS) you can type 'sudo -s'
<dabaSlon> yup, try now.
<hasan> ok.
<Gatton> vmware complained when i wanted to run sudo but that's before someone suggested sudo su - so that would probably have worked for me
<tritium> hasan, best to just read the URL I gave you
<dabaSlon> that too..
<anethema> sudo -s is good :)
<hasan> ok. im root now :)
<Gatton> anethema, thanks for the reminder :)
<Dre> hello I am new to Ubuntu
<dabaSlon> listen mostly to ppl that have the star, if they give you advice.
<dabaSlon> hi, dre.
<anethema> the star?
<Gatton> hi Dre, same here
<LeeColleton> hasan: hooray! now you can quickly and easily delete everything on your computer ;-)
<tritium> hi Dre
<dabaSlon> right beside their nick.
<Gatton> bwahahha
<dabaSlon> an op
<anethema> in what client
<ermanox> anyone runnig on a ppc?
<anethema> heh
<Dre> hello dabaSlon, Gatton, tritium
<anethema> no star in xchat :)
<Gatton> sudo rm - oh what was it now ;)
<dabaSlon> ermanox: me.
<allyn> xcaht has stars
<hasan> ok LeeColleton, i will be carefull
<LeeColleton> hasan: have fun!
<anethema> not mine..just green circles
<anethema> heh
<allyn> or cicrles
<Gatton> ermanox, not yet but i hope to try that soon on my emac
<hasan> thanks :)
<anethema> i know it means op :P just saying no star
<anethema> s
<anethema> hehe
<ermanox> dabaSlon: Laptop perhaps?
<dabaSlon> hasan: also do read the http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dabaSlon> right, a g4 ibook
<LeeColleton> hasan: and remember, everything worth keeping is worth backing up
<LeeColleton> Even Jesus Saves
<ermanox> Ubuntu runs great on older macs
<allyn> i didnt know that until now, stil new to irc, how do you get stars?
<dabaSlon> ok...I agree,.
<hasan> dabaSlon: i'm reading now.
<dabaSlon> someone adds you as an operator that has a start
<dabaSlon> no t.
<Dre> give me a min, I need to restart
<anethema> allyn, you get opped if someone ops you
<dabaSlon> or, a bot adds you...
<Dre> brb
<anethema> yes
<anethema> hehe
<allyn> ok i see now
<Gatton> allyn grovel i guess ;)
<anethema> just gives you control privs over channel functions
<allyn> hehe
<anethema> fellate the current ops for your own ops*
<anethema> *must be a hot chick
<dabaSlon> ermanox: is there a follow up?
<tritium> huh?
<Gatton> hehe
<dabaSlon> or a guy, if the op is a chick...
<Gatton> or not. come on guys this is the 21st century! ;)
<LeeColleton> anethema: are you working on fostering inclusivity and community in the channel?
<mpq> okay, I'm copying my music folder from my windows partition
<anethema> just suggesting paths to power ;)
<mpq> once it's done I'm going to run gtkpod
<dabaSlon> good stuff
<dabaSlon> ermanox: anything?
<mpq> if it works I won't need windows anymore
<tritium> anethema, don't insinuate, though
<ermanox> dabaSlon: Sorry doing 2 things at once
<dabaSlon> cool
<anethema> haha ill try
<dabaSlon> dres back
<Dre> hello :D
<ermanox> dabaSlon: have you been able to dual boot with 10.3 ?
<dabaSlon> yo!
<dabaSlon> yes
<dabaSlon> A harder process...
<dabaSlon> create needed partitions using the OSX cd...
<dabaSlon> install OSX, run ubuntu install
<dabaSlon> leave a newworld partition on aboutl....
<dabaSlon> not sure how much of the first partition
<Dre> I'm new to nix
<dabaSlon> Right, sweet, youll like it.
<Gatton> dabaSlon, silly question...can you resize an HPFS partition after the fact? Or would I be better off just reformatting and reinstalling OSX?
<Dre> alright
<Gatton> to install Ubuntu along side I mean
<dabaSlon> then, you install Linux, and put, the lilo in the first little partition, in fact it does it itself.
<dabaSlon> gatton, not taht I know of...
<dabaSlon> Not really particularly bound to any alreadty installed system
<dabaSlon> I backup, and reinstall.
<Gatton> I should consider putting Ubuntu on my G3 imac I don't use these days
<dabaSlon> anethema: we have a common defect with the enter key...
<dabaSlon> you should...
<dabaSlon> it will run good, as ermanex said.
<ermanox> I have tried but fall into yaboot died or OSX not working with mol
<ermanox> do you still have use control in mol
<ermanox> sorry USB
<dabaSlon> ermanox.
<tritium> dabaSlon, it's contagious, it would seem
<dabaSlon> telling you, leave a small partition on the begginingof the hard drive for lilo to place itself.
<dabaSlon> A newworld boot partition
<dabaSlon> tritium: no, I do it anyhow, without regards to anethema...
<ermanox> I have ubuntu on a g3 500 ibook now
<Gatton> dabaSlon, it's just for lilo? so it could be tiny i imagine?
<dabaSlon> ermanox: try what I said, it should work, and there are instructions on the WIKI, I think.
<ermanox> Thanks dabaSlon
<dabaSlon> Right, like I thik it is 10 MB, or something on mine.
<Gatton> ok cool
<tritium> good night, guys
<Gatton> night tritium
<allyn> good morning here :-)
<dabaSlon> I dont remember, and would probably have trouble isntalling it now, since I did it 2 months ago, and only teice:)
<anethema> hha
<dabaSlon> night, tritiu
<anethema> you guys bugging me about my enter key pressing :P
<dabaSlon> m
<tritium> night, Gatton, dabaSlon
<Gatton> anethema
<Gatton> no big deal
<Gatton> doesn't bother me ;)
<Gatton> now if all 465 people did it ;)
<anethema> you leavin tritium ? ttyl
<tritium> anethema, yep, got to get some sleep.  talk to you later on
<anethema> haha yes that would make things very hard to read
<anethema> yep im always here..helping or beeing helped
<anethema> haha
<Gatton> scrollin' scrollin' scrollin'
<metalsand> When I mount Hda1 (windows) under windows/media
<dabaSlon> b**** Ill have them p*** lips swollen....as Method Man would say.
<metalsand> What dir will it be listed as in term?
<anethema> windows/media
<anethema> heheh
<dabaSlon> rollin, \rollin, rollin...
<anethema> /media/windows?
<metalsand> Saying no such dir
<Dre> where do I find my folders?
<anethema> uhh how are you mounting it ?
<dabaSlon> create the dir, then mount
<anethema> just mount it in the console metalsand
<mpq> is there a way to change permissions on all the files in a directory at once?
<dabaSlon> Dre: which folders?
<Gatton> Dre, which folders you looking for?
<Dre> my windows folders
<dabaSlon> do you have a windows partition?
<metalsand> I have it auto mount at boot
<mpq> I copied my itunes folder from my windows partition and now all the files are read-only
<Dre> yes I do
<metalsand> I want it for my mp3 collection
<dabaSlon> change the,
<dabaSlon> mpq: change the permission
<mpq> I tried that
<anethema> metalsand, mount it yourself
<anethema> and put it in your fstab
<metalsand> what's the apt-get command for the gsomething plugin for ryhmbox?
<mpq> it only changed the top file
<dabaSlon> Dre: which oartition is it, first, second...
<mpq> I have like a thousand files
<anethema> metalsand, apt search it
<anethema> heh
<mpq> with one mp3 in each folder
<dabaSlon> what command tdid you use?
<mpq> it would take way too long to change them all
<dabaSlon> do sudo chmod -R folder name,
<Gatton> can't you change the perms on a whole folder at once?
<Gatton> ahh cool that's it
<allyn> mpq change the permissions in fstab
<mpq> fstab?
<dabaSlon> sudo chmod -R +x folder name
<Dre> first
<anethema> yes -R
<anethema> oh
<anethema> dabaSlon, got it
<anethema> hehe
<dabaSlon> ok, you will need to moutn the hard disk
<mpq> what is chmod?
<Dre> how do I do that?
<dabaSlon> Dre: sudo mkdir /media/windows or replace windows with anything...
<dabaSlon> not cdrom, or something liek that.
<dabaSlon> that already exists in the /media folder
<Gatton> brb
<Dre> in my shell?
<dabaSlon> in a terminal, yues.
<mpq> how do I change the permissions on a big group of files?
<dabaSlon>  sudo chmod -R +x folder name
<Dre> done
<dabaSlon> Dre: good, now you mount the hard drive...follows...
<dabaSlon> Dre: all right, do you know if it is ntfs?
<Dre> sudo chmod -R +x folder name <-- is this for me?
<allyn> mpq are the files al on their own partition?
<dabaSlon> nope
<dabaSlon> for mpq
<Dre> yes it is ntfs
<dabaSlon> ok, here is a command you will use..
<anethema> might need -t ntfs, but doubtful
<dabaSlon> if anethema does not beat me to it.
<anethema> haha
<Dre> lol
<mpq> it didn't work
<Dre> okie what do I type
<dabaSlon> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<mpq> chmod didn't work
<dabaSlon> assuming you made a /media/windows
<anethema> it usually detects ntfs fine, but sometimes not
<Dre> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<mpq> all the mp3s are still read-only
<dabaSlon> mpq: what is the folder name?
<mpq> itunes
<dabaSlon> Dre: ok, try, sudo mount /dev/sa1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<mpq> I copied the itunes folder to linux from windows
<anethema> +x is executable
<dabaSlon> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<anethema> to make them not read only do -r
<loren> dabaSlon: i love that command lol it's saved me a lot :)
<dabaSlon> ok, well, are you using gnome?
<dabaSlon> loren: which one, mount?
<mpq> I did chmod -R
<mpq> it didn't change the files
<dabaSlon> mpq: are you using gnome?
<Dre> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<mpq> yes
<Razor-X> mpq: chmod 777
<anethema> no no
<anethema> -R is for recursive
<anethema> do -r and -R
<Razor-X> what drive is this?
<dabaSlon> Dre: ok, go, ls /dev , and paste that output to http://pastebin.com , please.
<anethema> chmod -r -R <foldername>
<dabaSlon> heeh, I add a please cause crimsundoes.
<webmind> anethema, huh? chmod doesn't have a -r ?
<dabaSlon> mpq: find and open a folder in the gnome.
<anethema> does it not?
<anethema> then use 666
<dabaSlon> Then, select all files.
<cyphase> hey everybody
<dabaSlon> then, right, click and properties, and change the permission.
<mpq> WTF?
<mpq> now the folder is gone
<anethema> hhaa
<anethema> doh
<dabaSlon> did you rm -r?
<dabaSlon> cyphase: welcome:)
<anethema> chmod 666 -r folder
<mpq> no
<mpq> I did chmod
<anethema> might need sudo
<mpq> and now the folder's gone
<cyphase> ;)
<Dre> done
<dabaSlon> Dre: once you have pasted, please give us the URL
<mpq> I did sudo every time
<dabaSlon> ok, get it again.
<dabaSlon> and change the perms through gnome.
<dabaSlon> nautilus
<Dre> dabaSlon,  http://pastebin.com/282000
<dabaSlon> sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<dabaSlon> You ahve 3 hard drives?
<Razor-X> yet, no hda....
<Razor-X> odd....
<anethema> oops that removes read permissions, not sets them
<anethema> ahah
<anethema> im an idiot
<anethema> +4
<anethema> +r
<dabaSlon> oh, yrah
<anethema> thats better
<anethema> chmod +r +R folder
<Dre> no i have 2 hdd
<anethema> that will work
<dabaSlon> mpq: tried through gnome?
<Dre> wait
<dabaSlon> cool, did that work?
<Dre> I have 1 hdd
<mpq> the folder is gone
<dabaSlon> mpq: get the folder again?
<anethema> it cant be
<Dre> but partitioned it to 2
<anethema> it cant be gone
<mpq> when I changed permissions it only changed the first folder
<dabaSlon> Dre: command worked?
<anethema> do a sudo ls -la
<mpq> it didn't change any of the files inside the folders
<anethema> mpq,
<anethema> it will be there
<Razor-X> Dre: by chance, are you using Partition Magic?
<dabaSlon> haha
<dabaSlon> right, we made root be able to do everything
<Dre> nope
<mpq> the icon has that x on it now
<mpq> and I can't click on it
<mpq> when I click on it it disappears
<anethema> go in the console
<anethema> forget the gui
<dabaSlon> mpq: remove the folder, readd it, and use the gui, my advice
<anethema> if you have a backup of the folder then do that sure
<dabaSlon> Dre: mounted?
<Razor-X> mpq: type sudo chmod 777 -R /path/to/folder
<anethema> not 7
<anethema> 6
<anethema> 666
<Dre> yes
<dabaSlon> then he canbt execute
<Dre> do I do a ls now?
<dabaSlon> cool
<anethema> why does he want to execute mp3s
<dabaSlon> do a ls /media/windows
<anethema> arent they mp3s?
<dabaSlon> yes, they play
<dabaSlon> you have to execute
<dabaSlon> in an appropriate program
<Razor-X> anethema: why are you against 777?
<mpq> oh, it's working now
<anethema> no you dont dabaSlon
<mpq> but gtkpod doesn't work right
<dabaSlon> mpq: excellent
<Dre> ahh I see it now
<dabaSlon> :)
<anethema> dont need a text file executable to open  it
<dabaSlon> imm totally ripping off crimsun tonight
<dabaSlon> Dre: excellent
<Dre> but now, how do I go into my other partition
<dabaSlon> which onme?
<mpq> I want it to use the itunes db but it won't
<Dre> sudo mount /dev/hdc2 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<anethema> keep in mind dabaSlon you dont need +x to play mp3s
<anethema> heheh
<Dre> do I do that?
<dabaSlon> nope
<dabaSlon> what is the othe partition, the linux?
<mpq> it tries to access the ipod but the ipod has no files on it
<Dre> okie i did 3 partitions
<dabaSlon> why would I keep it in ind?
<Dre> 2 for windows
<dabaSlon> mymo3 come +x
<Dre> 1 for nix
<Razor-X> anethema: you don't?
<anethema> how did you mount the ipod
<dabaSlon> ok, second also windows?
<anethema> no you dont.
<Dre> yes
<Dre> last one is nix
<dabaSlon> sudo mkdir /media/windows2 or something more createive
<abbot45> if i end a command with ' instead of " and it goes down to just a > at the begining of each line, how do i get back?
<anethema> you never need a file to be executable to read it
<dabaSlon> then to the otehr thing you said yes
<anethema> ok mpq
<mpq> what?
<metalsand> Sleepy time for me
<anethema> i bet it got mounted as fat instead of vfat or something
<metalsand> Night guys
<dabaSlon> metalsand: good night
<mpq> that's not the problem
<anethema> probly cant find the database file
<metalsand> I'm sure I'll see you all tommarow trying to get my card to work.
<mpq> there's no files on it
<metalsand> :)
<dabaSlon> :)
<Gatton> cya metalsand
<Razor-X> anethema: shouldn't FAT be the same as VFAT?
<anethema> cya metalsand
<mpq> it's not a problem of a screwed up mount
<anethema> good luck again
<anethema> Razor-X, no
<mpq> it just doesn't have files on it
<Razor-X> anethema: what's the difference?
<anethema> one supports long filenames, one doesnt
<Razor-X> ohhh, ok
<dabaSlon> anethema: oh, ok, youre right
<Dre> gosh this will take a while for me to learn
<anethema> about what? (not like im suprised haw haw ;) )
<dabaSlon> well, you can automount them now.
<anethema> well
<anethema> if it had files on it in windows..but not now
<anethema> something obviosuly screwed up
<anethema> hehe
<dabaSlon> Dre: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<dabaSlon> replace teh a's wiuth the c's
<dabaSlon> and do it for both
<anethema> man i love ubuntuguide
<anethema> ive got sooo many things to submit to that guy
<dabaSlon> jiyuu0 is his nick here
<mpq> argh
<mpq> gtkpod doesn't work right
<Dre> how do I remove the folder?
<dabaSlon> mpq: I dont use it.
<Dre> rm -rf <folder>?
<Razor-X> they need a Kubuntu guide, or at least, more KDE specifiec stuff
<dabaSlon> umount /media/windows
<cyphase> hmm..
<cyphase> Firefox 1.0.4 is almost out, and Ubuntu is still on 1.0.2
<Dre> oh crap
<Dre> su root <-- to log in as root yes?
<anethema> sudo -s
<anethema> to be root
<Burgundavia> cyphase, the security stuff was backported to 1.0.2
<dabaSlon> Dre: also do read the http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dabaSlon> what did you screw up?
<cyphase> Burgundavia, oh, i c
<dabaSlon> Dre: wht did you screw up?
<Dre> root pass
<Dre> holy shit
<dabaSlon> what did you do, exactly?
<anethema> root pass?
<Dre> i tried to unmount
<Dre> but it said I got to be root
<dabaSlon> sudo umount
<Dre> so i typed su root
<dabaSlon> sorry about that.
<Dre> asked my password and it said Sorry
<Dre> lol
<anethema> heh
<anethema> not su root
<dabaSlon> k, that is fine
<anethema> sudo -s
<anethema> easier
<anethema> hehe
<dabaSlon> dont even do it
<anethema> yeah, i wouldnt
<anethema> hehe
<anethema> can also do sudo su
<anethema> does the same thign
<anethema> but yeah, dabaSlon is right, dont do either
<anethema> haha
<Dre> okie
<dabaSlon> Dre: to unmount
<Dre> so how do I remove the folders
<anethema> just use sudo
<dabaSlon> sudo umount folder name, asolute path
<IIIEars> lol - now i AM really confused - wide grin
<Dre> okie dokie
<anethema> or sudo umount device
<anethema> works
<anethema> /dev/hda1 or whatever it happens to be
<dabaSlon> its a c in this case.
<anethema> sure
<anethema> hehe
<anethema> you also dont have to do an absolute path if you are in the subdir
<Dre> okie if I wanted to reinstall Ubuntu and I got grub as a bootloader
<anethema> ex: media
<anethema> yes grub is default
<Dre> how do I uninstall this
<anethema> grub is good
<anethema> better than lilo by far
<IIIEars> grub is much better than lilo
<Dre> cause I wanna reinstall this again
<Dre> I forgot my root pass
<Dre> lol
<dabaSlon> different, lets use different
<dabaSlon> there is no root pass.
<Dre> oh none?
<anethema> different and...crappier
<dabaSlon> your own pass will work with sudo
<anethema> i like crappier
<Dre> ahh I see
<anethema> lilo is better in no way
<anethema> hehe
<IIIEars> nah just the user pass and sudo\
<anethema> stupid lilo..how many times do you edit your lilo config..reboot
<Dre> do ubunthu have a book out?
<Dre> so I could read up
<anethema> then say DOH forgot to run lilo again
<anethema> haha
<dabaSlon> no
<Dre> argh
<dabaSlon> wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<IIIEars> anathema - enjoys the pain and suffering of OSes like BSD from scratch - lol
<anethema> hehe
<anethema> cute how you typed my name wiht an A
<anethema> must know the word
<Dre> ubuntu can be used as a ns server and stuff?
<Dre> webserver
<anethema> can be used as anything
<anethema> heh
<anethema> its linux
<dabaSlon> you use that sometimes, though
<Dre> okie dokie
<anethema> do i ?
<anethema> oh
<anethema> heh
<dabaSlon> yup
<Dre> how do I make myself a ns nameserver
<dabaSlon> anathema
<IIIEars> If you can imagine it someone has written code for linux to do it.
<Gatton> hmmmmm
<dabaSlon> look up the wiki, dre, I do not know.
<anethema> hm
<anethema> nickserv doesnt let me use anathema
<anethema> so i must not use it for long
<anethema> ahah
<Gatton> it's actually harder to type anethema b/c i feel like i'm misspelling everytime heh
<anethema> just type an then press tab :)
<Gatton> anethema: ahhhh
<Gatton> didn't know that
<anethema> the joys of nick completion
<Gatton> all my years in irc :)
<IIIEars> poking around for software to enable a multi button mouse. I saw code for a 2 mouse driver in linux. - the real question as always is WHY???? - lol
<anethema> and the akward moments that ensue
<anethema> haha
<Gatton> cuz one guy in Licthtenstein needed that feature so he hacked it up :)
<Gatton> so to speak :)
<Burgundavia> IIIEars, multiheaded systems?
<joente> I can't use smbmount with ubuntu? (samba client is installed)
<Gatton> joente, is smbfs installed?
<Gatton> i had that problem earlier. i assumed if i had one i had the other but wasn't the case
<joente> I installed it with apt-get
<IIIEars> it was linked to a new keyboardless typing system that uses mouse "chords" like a court reporter. supposed to be faster.
<IIIEars> interesting thought for a first person shooter maybe/
<joente> with the GUI it works but the command mount -t smbfs.. failed
<joente> error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on ....
<sir-gold> IIIEars 2 mice with 1 pointer or 2?
<IIIEars> 1 or two
<IIIEars> evdev?
<Gatton> joente, that's the same problem i had and turned out to be smbfs for me so not sure
<sir-gold> 2 mice and 1 pointer makes sense with a laptop, i have a ps2 touchpad and a usb mouse
<joente> how can i see if it's installed correctly?
<sir-gold> fortunatly ubuntu figured it out right away and both work
<Drako60> that was an unpleasent reboot after kernel upgrade
<IIIEars> very nice
<_23meg> anyone playing cube?
<LeeColleton> IIIEars: a chording keyboard was used in the first public demo of an interactive computer system, ca. 1950
<LeeColleton> not exactly "new"
<joente> I read that you must have /sbin/mount.smbfs, I don't have that file...
<anethema> its super easy to views smb shares in nautilus
<anethema> if you feel you must use the command line
<anethema> try smbclient
<anethema> its a ftpish interface
<Gatton> joente, you can do  sudo apt-get install smbfs
<Gatton> but yea like anethema says nautilus (or konqueror in my case) can view them easily
<anethema> you should install smbfs anyways
<anethema> smb and smbfs
<dabaSlon> 1337
<Gatton> i know i installed it earlier today and just assumed (yea yea i know) that when i got samba i got smbfs but wasn't the case
<joente> E: Package smbfs has no installation candidate..
<dabaSlon> hah, who invented that stupid thing...
<SiTtInG_dUcK> Hey guys i  have a prob i can log in to the ubuntu site with my password and email address fine but when i try to use it to get the cd sent 2  me it tells me that my password is incorrect enven though both email address and password are fine
<dabaSlon> I guess its not stupid...
<Gatton> it looks like smbfs is not on the main repository? or maybe it's in universe?
<dabaSlon> SiTtInG_dUcK: try contacting the Ubuntu team through their web site?
<davekempe> smbfs is in universe
<davekempe> cifs is probably what you wants tho
<SiTtInG_dUcK> have looked on site but not found an email address so i try here to solve prob
<dabaSlon> SiTtInG_dUcK: cool, let me try...
<dabaSlon> SiTtInG_dUcK: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/feedback
<SiTtInG_dUcK> thnx
<dabaSlon> SiTtInG_dUcK: yup.
<dabaSlon> just a little directions..
<Gatton> so where are you some of you folks? am i the only one for whom it's extraordinarily late (or early?) :)
<dabaSlon> canada
<thenuke> Finland
<ivoks> croatia
<wdh> holland..
<Gatton> united states to answer my own query
<dabaSlon> hey ivoks
<wdh> its about 9 am here :)
<dabaSlon> same in croatia
<Gatton> wdh, lovely place. hope to visit some day
<thenuke> 10@Morning
<dabaSlon> that is a non valid email address:-p
<thenuke> I would also like to see some parts of US
<Gatton> thenuke: so would i. i haven't visited much of it :)
<wdh> Gatton, the coffee is almost ready :P
<thenuke> maybe some of those really big cities and then something completely else, south USA maybe
<Gatton> thenuke: i'm in the south. come on by. you can try to teach me that impossible language you guys speak ;)
<revelater> ok, now aterm quit working
<revelater> correctly
<revelater> and so did the alpha levels on the menu and tool bars
<dabaSlon> i lke you r desktop, revelater
<thenuke> Gatton: Very possible to teach some words or simple sentences :)
<dabaSlon> I have the picture still
<revelater> are you sure it was mine?
<dabaSlon> yup
<dabaSlon> the fluxbox
<dabaSlon> blueish blk
<revelater> ohhh, i thought i was in #fluxbox... oops
<dabaSlon> with the monitors on the right
<revelater> nope, mine are on the left
<Gatton> thenuke: always enjoyed learning a few words here and there in other languages. is it more correct to say suomi?
<thenuke> Gatton: Got that right
<Gatton> cool
<dabaSlon> revelater: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/feedback
<dabaSlon> haha
<dabaSlon> revelater: http://142.161.156.182/flux_latest.jpg
<thenuke> Gatton: I know one italian girl who learned to speak Suomi pretty good by ircing in finnish channels :D
<revelater> thats pretty cool, but it aint mine
<dabaSlon> why is your IRC nick in there?
<Gatton> thenuke: that sounds like a good way to practice. i think my pronunciation would still suck though :)
<dabaSlon> oh, that was dazzed
<dabaSlon> sorry:(
<revelater> lol
<threat> G'Day
<dabaSlon> yo.
<AstralJava> Gatton: If you're trying to pronounce something in Finnish, then don't worry. It's probably one of the toughest in this world. :)
<thenuke> Gatton: Most definately yes :) For that Italian girl pronouncation would not be that hard because they have pretty same kind of pronouncation
<Gatton> AstralJava: that was my impression too ;)
<Gatton> thenuke: i have to admit though...most of my experience with spoken Finnish was from those Star Trek parodies heh
<AstralJava> Oh, that's hilarious. :)
<thenuke> Gatton: :D
<thenuke> Gatton: They are SO great :D
<threat> Star Trek parodies?
<Gatton> hehe
<thenuke> threat: Starwreck
<Gatton> fire twinklers and light balls
<thenuke> http://www.starwreck.com/
<threat> thenuke, I see
<threat> hmmm on an unrelated topic, does samba support FileSystem (Reiserfs) ACL's?
<threat> s/samba/the samba that ships with Ubuntu :)/
<dabaSlon> threat: and now for something conpletely diff...
<threat> dabaSlon, heh
<threat> dabaSlon, I like the boring life of an accountant
<ivoks> i hate when this happens...
<threat> any way
<dabaSlon> threat: exolain taht...
<threat> dabaSlon, "dabaSlon threat: and now for something conpletely diff..." I assume you were referring to Monty Python?
<dabaSlon> right...is there the accountant thinf in it too?
<dabaSlon> I am a fan, did not watch muchm though
<dabaSlon> what was that ivoks?
<dabaSlon> puls, a?
<dabaSlon> hehe
<dabaSlon> k, night all...
<alexandre> hi
<Echylo> damn too quiet around here
<Echylo> no one has problems? :P
<Gatton> well
<alexandre> i have a little problem with rythmbox
<Gatton> when you say problems :)
<Echylo> they all come
<Echylo> what alexandre
<alexandre> when i try to read my music, i got an error: "could not open resource for writing"
<alexandre> any idea?
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> .ogg, .mp3 ?
<alexandre> mp3
<Echylo> sure that mp3 support is installed?
<alexandre> yes; i was reading exactly the same file tomorrow
<sir-gold> alexandre are you using hoary?
<alexandre> yep
<sir-gold> then mp3 playback is installed
<cyphase> y is it that gnome play's mp3 when you scroll over them, but not ogg's?
<alexandre> apt-get install gstreamer-mad already done
<Echylo> hmm, is it with one specific file? I guess not
<sir-gold> i didn't have to install gstreamer to play mp3s
<alexandre> no, i cant read any music file
<alexandre> if i try to open a file with totem, i have the same error
<anethema> goddamn vlc is buggy
<anethema> the hotkeys are soo iffy
<anethema> sometimes work, sometimes not
<anethema> bah
<sir-gold> anethema http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary
<Echylo> :)
<anethema> they are lucky the video is so smooth
<anethema> i have no sound problems
<anethema> heh
<Echylo> its alexandre sir-gold :P
<anethema> but ill look anyways
<sir-gold> err, yeah alexandre
<Echylo> I was confusing them too
<sir-gold> too many people in this channel, i can't be so lazy with the tab completeion
<Echylo> hehe :)
<revelater> hey guys, after installing a cursor, how do i get rid of it?
<anethema> haha
<sir-gold> its pretty bad when i have to type 5 or 6 letters for tab complete to work right
<lampshade> So I just followed the fact for installing media codecs, but mplayer still can't play .wmv neither can totem, ideas?  I got nothing  I thought the w32codecs would take care of that
<Echylo> hehe, just type their whole name, so you practice typing ;)
<sir-gold> its really bad when i try to tab complete words
<revelater> yah, but some people got some capitol letters spread out and some wierd characters going on...
<revelater> sir-gold: i didn't even know i could do that until just now :p
<sir-gold> what reall annoys me is names that start with `
<Echylo> lampshade, I have exactly the same problem, everything except wmv
<revelater> YES
<Echylo> lel sir :)
<revelater> lel?
<Echylo> laughing extremely loud
<revelater> i see
<anethema> lampshade,  and Echylo
<Echylo> :p
<revelater> anywho, anyone here install a different curser?
<anethema> uninsyall the totem you have now wiht synaptic
<anethema> and install totem-xine
<Echylo> I did
<anethema> then go to the mplayer site...
<anethema> and download the codecs
<revelater> and compile
<anethema> and put them in the totem codecs dir
<revelater> from source
<Echylo> owk
<sir-gold> revelater in control panel go to peripherals>mouse>cursor tab
<sir-gold> select the theme and remove it
<revelater> sir-gold: lol, i don't have a control panel
<Echylo> system
<sir-gold> control center
<revelater> sir-gold: nope
<Echylo> I'm on a windows machine(school) so I can't give directions :p
<revelater> sir-gold: using fluxbox
<revelater> sir-gold: if there is a program that can handle it i can still fun it
<revelater> run
<sir-gold> kcontrol
<revelater> is that a kde tool?
<sir-gold> hmm, i wonder what its called in gnome
<sir-gold> yeah
<revelater> i haven't installed kde...
<sir-gold> try it anyway
<wdh> gnome-control-center iirc
<revelater> just did :P
<sir-gold> gcontrol?
<wdh> sir-gold, gnome-control-center
<revelater> ok, what would it be under then/
<revelater> ?
<revelater> theme?
<Echylo> try it? :)
<sir-gold> i don't see why there has to be 2 completely different versions of every app just because kde and gnome are different
<Burgundavia> sir-gold, NotMadeHere TM
<sir-gold> revelater mouse
<revelater> sir-gold: i don't think thats it, i think it was theme
<alexandre> ok, i have installed xmms and it now working
<revelater> mouse doens't give me any options as to themes
<alexandre> but nt rhytmnbox
<lampshade> anethema, You don't happen to know where that totem codecs dir is supposed to be do you?
<sir-gold> not themes, pointers
<revelater> alexandre: try synaptic
<sir-gold> or cursor
<bosewicht> relelater...u need to configuration editor
<bosewicht> rhythmbox is installed with ubuntu
<revelater> there is neither
<bosewicht> u need to install the configuration editor
<revelater> well, there is cursers, but it only allows the changing of the size and highlighting thing
<bosewicht> u can change the cursor
<revelater> bosewicht: configuration editor?
<revelater> bosewicht: i just need to make sure i can change it back when i get tired of this style
<bosewicht> after u install it go to /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse
<bosewicht> u can
<revelater> but... what if i am not using gnome?
<bosewicht> what are u using?
<revelater> fluxbox
<bosewicht> hmm, u can change the cursor in flux too....i dont remember how tho
<bosewicht> i have used flux in a while
<Echylo> so much trouble for a thing you just click with :p
<bosewicht> lol
<revelater> well, i ran an install sh and i am not sure what it did, or how to reverse it
<bosewicht> use a mouseless wm
<Echylo> use terminal :p
<revelater> fluxbox
<revelater> can be
<bosewicht> install sh what?
<Echylo> gtg
<revelater> the cursor
<MetallicB> Finaly
<MetallicB> got temponairy internet :@
<MetallicB> just 20 minutes and il be poof offline
<bosewicht> i usally put the mouse themes in ~/.icons
<k31th> morning guys
<revelater> should i just remove it then/
<k31th> i got ubuntu on the laptop now :D
<revelater> my laptop has super powers
<bosewicht> ubuntu is laptop friendly
<revelater> and it disguises itself as a desktop pc
<kevin06> It is indeed!
<k31th> lol
<k31th> yeah its running nice
<k31th> had gentoo on here before
<revelater> bosewicht: so if i just delete the file what will happen?
<k31th> havent got time for a stage 1 tbh
<bosewicht> it will be gone   :)
<k31th> this seems pretty nippy mind you
<anethema> ok guys bedtime, gotta be up in 4 hours
<kevin06> Hey, I am looking for a software recommendation. I need something similar to iPhoto on OS X. Any recommendations?
<bosewicht> gthumb?
<bosewicht> never used iphoto tho
<kevin06> Picasa then?
<kevin06> When I was still tethered to Microshitty.
<jsgotangco> use F-Spot
<revelater> bosewicht: ummmm, will the system crash, will i not have a curser, or will it revert to default/
<bosewicht> hmm, gthumb is good..image viewer
<lampshade> why does mplayer choke and die whenever I try to use it on a webpage--the mplayer plugin or whatever
<bosewicht> it should revert to default
<revelater> i will test it out later
<bosewicht> did u link or copy mplayer plugin to firefox?
<alexandre> anyone know if there is lang-chat (like ubuntu-fr or...)
<revelater> i can run everything by keyboard, so it doesn't worry
<revelater> me
<revelater> mouse just makes somethings faster
<revelate1> hey look, its mee too
<rj_> does the first african in space ever  come in here?
<rj_> :/
<lampshade> bosewicht, I'm not sure, what does that mean?  I click a link and the webpage will change to an mplayerplugin-in thing?
<bosewicht> but it doesn't play?
<revelate1> hi me!!
<revelater> hey me!!
<AstralJava> alexandre: There are some lang-chats, I'd be surprised if there weren't one for French. Try it, you'll be alone if there are no one else. :)
<lampshade> bosewicht, no, what am I missing here?  I just followed the thing in the faq or whatever that is
<lampshade> ubuntuguide.org -- just followed that
<alexandre> in #ubuntu-fr i'ml alone :(
<alexandre> well no
<alexandre> sorry lol
<Gatton> alexandre: i forgot my high school french lessons :(
<alexandre> Gatton, np :)
<bosewicht> lampshade...check u might need to slink or mv the plugin to firefox/plugins
<bosewicht> brb
<rj_> alexandre: quel semble tre le problme ?
<rj_> je ne parle pas franais trs bon :/!
* nubious waves hello.
* threat waves back, "hiiii!!!!"
<bosewicht> lampshade.....let me install it and see what happens
<nubious> wewp - sup threat?
<piratawww> holaa
<threat> nub_brb, nadda
<threat> need some samba filesystem ACL information/help though :)
<j2dope> hi. i;ve installed bluetooth appz on ubuntu, but none seem to work? any advice?
<k31th> j2dope: im just about to do bluetooth
<alexandre> rj_, effectivement :) mais l'effort est meritant
<j2dope> i used the synaptic package manager to install all the bluetooth stuff i could find
<Gatton> well day one of ubuntu is a hit so far for me. night folks
<j2dope> none work.. but bluetooth worked on Mandrake for me. and windows natually has no probz with it
<Gatton> bonne nuit alexandre (apologies if i got that wrong!)
<k31th> j2dope: did u install bluez
<j2dope> everything except bluez-cups cos i dont have a printer
<j2dope> no 'bluetooth' apps appear in my application menu either...
<k31th> and if u type hciconfig
<k31th> wat happens
<k31th> j2dope: im guessing its usb ?
<k31th> if so
<k31th> do
<k31th> lsusb
<j2dope> k31th: http://pastebin.com/282024
<cyphase> does anyone here know what exactly launchpad is?
<k31th> j2dope:  mines the same. wat about lsusb
<cyphase> and why can't you access the launchpad wiki without a password?
<alexandre> Gatton, Np pas de probleme
<j2dope> k31th: http://pastebin.com/282025
<Burgundavia> cyphase, the launchpad wiki is for internal specs
<Burgundavia> cyphase, basically how to do it technically
<cyphase> hmm..
<k31th> j2dope: im lookin bare with me im at work :p
<j2dope> no worries mate
<cyphase> shtoom looks interesting
<Burgundavia> cyphase, launchpad is suite of apps for doing cool stuff
<Burgundavia> cyphase, a better bug tracker, etc.
<helloyo> is there a way for me to use a refresh rate of more then 60Hz on my new monitor (it handles it)
<cyphase> for distro management you mean..
<cyphase> not as a package in ubuntu
<Burgundavia> cyphase, mostly for distro management
<cyphase> i c
<k31th> j2dope: you from the UK
<ik> hi
<ik> how can i install a program?
<cyphase> the Breezy goals list looks nice
<cyphase> ;)
<ik> sudo apt-get install?
<cyphase> ik, synaptic
<Crasp> hello, is it correct that libapache2-mod-php4 is broken on hoary?
<sir-gold> ik run synaptic
<cyphase> or apt-get
<ik> oh ok
<cyphase> but if your asking, you should use synaptic
<ik> its says as root, so i use sudo?
<cyphase> ik, yea
<ik> oki :)
<cyphase> or you could run it from System -> Administration
<nubious> holy cripes
<nubious> Hoary Hedgehog runs way faster that Mr. Warthog
<ik> its runing now :)
<nubious> hence the hedgehog I presume
<sir-gold> ik when synaptic asks for a password, use your user password
<j2dope> k31th: no im from australia
<ik> oh ok thankyou :) sir-gold
<sir-gold> you don't have to use sudo with it
<ik> oh ok
<cbruggeman> lol
<sir-gold> technically synaptic uses sudo internally
<ik> i see ok
<k31th> j2dope: just wondered as you said mate :D right do this;sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<k31th> j2dope: then fire it up and hit scan should find stuff
<j2dope> k31th: couldn't find gnome-bluetooh :| which repository is it in?
<k31th> i think its in universe
<Crasp> does anybody know if there is a problem with apache2 and php4 on hoary?
<Crasp> my apache tells me that php is not threadsafe compiled and therefore i cannot use php
<sir-gold> Crasp http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28241.html
<Crasp> sir-gold: thanks
<ik> in synaptic its not nmap :(
<cbruggeman> i have the same problem Crasp but me it's for the php and mysql
<cbruggeman> but use php4 with apache
<cbruggeman> not apache2
<cbruggeman> for me it's good
<Crasp> i do not have that option :)
<k31th> j2dope: anyluck
<j2dope> k31th: no. it's not in my repositories for some reason
<ik> its no posible to install nmap?
<k31th> j2dope: you did an update
<k31th> you running hoary ?
<ik> nop
<j2dope> warty
<lifeless> can ubuntu resize hfs+ partitions ?
<ik> sudo apt-get update?
<j2dope> im rather new to ubuntu. where can i get all the latest repositories? i've added a few for dvd purposes
<Crasp> lifeless: the question is more.. can parted do that :)
<k31th> j2dope: ahh im in hoary try adding hoary rep just for this app
<cbruggeman> and Crasp have you try to fix it with webmin ?
<k31th> ermm j2dope ill paste u them hang on
<Crasp> cbruggeman: webmin? no thanks, i do not use such software :)
<j2dope> thanks k31th
<cbruggeman> k :)
<Burgundavia> j2dope, the latest repos are what you have already
<Crasp> cbruggeman: apache2 just tells me that php is not compiled threadsafe, whether apache2-mpm-prefork is
<j2dope> ah K.
<Burgundavia> j2dope, if you want dvd playback, etc, you need the hoary-extras stuff
<Burgundavia> j2dope, see ubuntuguide.org
<ik> E: Couldn't find package nmap
<Burgundavia> j2dope, otherwise, pretty much everything else free should be in the Ubuntu repos
<j2dope> Burgundavia: yeh i added some other respository and got libdvdcss2 or something.
<j2dope> it's wierd. gnome-bluetooth just does not appear in mine :|
<Burgundavia> j2dope, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sir-gold> ik nmap is in there
<ik> ok ok
<sir-gold> synaptic has a search button
<sir-gold> and if you click in the packages list and start typing it does a quick-search
<ik> oh thanks :) ok
<j2dope> read the restricted format text a lot of times. no mention of bluetooth ?
<Burgundavia> j2dope, it tells you about universe/multiverse repos
<j2dope> my apologies
<Burgundavia> j2dope, np, I was obtuse
<ik> sir-gold i do shearch but its nothing there
<j2dope> Burgundavia: well it's better than being ignored when asking a n00b question, so i appreciate it
<Burgundavia> j2dope, there are no dumb questions
<sir-gold> ik that is really odd, it should be there
<Burgundavia> ik, can you /query me your sources.list?
<sir-gold> click the reload button at the top
<ik> ok
<Burgundavia> ik, did you follow ubuntuguide.org ?
<sir-gold> nmap is in the main repo, he shouldn't need universe for that
<Burgundavia> sir-gold, there is an annoying bug with ubuntuguide.org
<Burgundavia> that sometimes makes people remove there main repo
<Burgundavia> s/there/their
<sir-gold> oh
<Burgundavia> if you are not careful
<ik> i just install it from the cd
<sir-gold> ik go to settings>repositories
<ik> ok
<sir-gold> how many of them are checked?
<ik> sir-gold is on configuration editor?
<sir-gold> configuration editor?
<Burgundavia> ik, in system-->admin-->synaptic
<ik> ok
<ik> only one
<ik> dev dc room
<sir-gold> check the first 5
<ik> ok :)
<sir-gold> then hit reload
<ik> ok
<sir-gold> when its done, search for nmap
<ik> oh ok :)
<karim> ubuntu live cd is not better than knoppix
<karim> I guess it's only to have a preview
<sir-gold> the repository window tells synaptic/apt-get where to search and download from
<karim> of ubuntu, rather than having something really functional
<karim> ?
<Burgundavia> karim, they are working to extend it
<ik> No manual entry for nmap
<dolny> hi ive got a stupid question, how to download
<dolny> appropriate kernel source for my kernel?
<eyequeue> dolny:  using what? wget?
<ik> sir-gold its there but i doesnt work
<dolny> yeah, can be wget
<dolny> or apt-get
<topyli> do cat /proc/version to find out what youre running
<dolny> i have to recompile the kernel
<dolny> maybe that way fglrx ati card 3d acc will work
<eyequeue> dolny:  oh, "my kernel" being a ubuntu package?  apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10-whateverhere
<topyli> yes
<dolny> Linux version 2.6.10-5-686 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Tue Apr 5 12:27:02 UTC 2005
<dolny> well eye: the thing is I want to follow this:
<eyequeue> dolny:  uname -r to see the full name of it
<dolny> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5356
<dolny> youll know by this link, check it out
<eyequeue> dolny:  apt-get install linux-source-5-686
<dolny> hm
<dolny> brb
<ik> sir-gold now its there :) thankyou
<karim> Burgundavia: cool :)
<dolny> another stupid question
<dolny> i want to kill a process
<dolny> with a certain PID
<dolny> its apt-get downloading something, i close the console and it continues downloading
<nubious> how do you list your PID files?
<nubious> err
<nubious> pid processes?
<nubious> (in shell)
<dolny> kde system guard
<eyequeue> dolny:  i'm uncertain if the current package in the -restricted repo is the same as the latest from ati ( like with nvidia )
<dolny> not in shell
<nubious> but how do you do it in shell?
<eyequeue> nubious:  ps
<nubious> cool
<nubious> thx
<ik> its posible to change keybord layout?
<nubious> o0o0o
<nubious> nice
<karim> 6
<eyequeue> dolny:  kill 12345 (your pid)
<dolny> thanks ;)
<dolny> eyequeue dolny:  i'm uncertain if the current package in the -restricted repo is the same as the latest from ati ( like with nvidia )
<MAGNUM3> ubuntu is the most slow in linux
<eyequeue> dolny:  not a stupid question btw (unless you ask it all week, heh)
<dolny> well
<dolny> ive been trying to install 3d acc for my radeon 9600 for 3 days now
<eyequeue> the only way to learn new things is to ask :)
<dolny> followed like 4 tutorials
<dolny> now ill try to recompile the kernel
<MAGNUM3> why everybody like ubuntu
<dolny> well it works very fast for me
<dolny> i checked mandrake, FC3 before
<MAGNUM3> i think gentoo more well than ubuntu
<dolny> well i havent tried gentoo, ubuntu is best for newbies i think
<linuxboy> MAGNUM3: look at http://funroll-loops.org/
<johnnybezak> hey guys just bought an iPod, its loaded up under hoary no worries, only problem is that i dont have write permissions on anything, chown and chmod don't seem to be working. I suppose it's mounting it read only, because it's auto-mounting i don't know how to change that, any help would be good thanks guys
<eyequeue> the beauty of linux: you can choose what you personally prefer
<MAGNUM3> ha
<dolny> eye: yeah ;>
<MAGNUM3> all is fuuny people
<dolny> dolny@milkshake:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-source-5-686
<dolny> Reading package lists... Done
<dolny> Building dependency tree... Done
<dolny> E: Couldn't find package linux-source-5-686
<dolny> ah... ;/
<ik> '
<Burgundavia> MAGNUM3, #ubuntu is about ubuntu, please stay on topic or leave
<MAGNUM3> ubuntu is a rubbish
<MAGNUM3> he
<HrdwrBoB> MAGNUM3: do be quiet
<dolny> heh
<eyequeue> dolny:  sorry, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<MAGNUM3> u shut up
<dolny> so idiots also use linux
<MAGNUM3> kepochi
<dolny> whats the use of coming here
<fabbione> MAGNUM3: please behave
<dolny> bitching about ubuntu
<dolny> if you dont like it
<dolny> use another linux
<dolny> period.
<johnnybezak> don't bite he's just trolling
<eyequeue> dolny:  to troll, apparently :(  (please don't feed...)
<dolny> :)
<johnnybezak> help me with my iPod instead ;)
<ik> how can i put a firefox icon on desktop is is posible?
<dolny> eye: thank you, downloading the source now
<Boohbah> dolny: some people crave attention that is lacking in their lives
<dolny> i think youre right
<MAGNUM3> peoples use ubuntu linux,all is an idiot
<nebo> ik, right click and create launcher
<eyequeue> ik:  i would right-click on the desktop, then create a launcher
<dolny> :D
<dolny> what an idiot :)
<ik> ok
* rj_ just hacked a patch into metacity 2.10.1 to support flashing windows for gaim
<rj_> :)
<ik> =) thanks
<Boohbah> rj_: <blink>
<rj_> got tired of not knowing when someone replied to a msg in gaim when it was minmized
<nebo> ik, easier is to dragg'ndrop it from the menu
<dolny> you guys anybody using kubuntu here? (i know about #kubuntu)
<dolny> because i have problems with my jabber client: Psi - it doesnt show up on my taskbar
<rj_> brb - testing patch!
<dolny> well i think that my taskbar doesnt work at all after upgrading kde-xxx
<dolny> nothing stays on my taskbar so when i close my communicator's window i can get back to the app
<hor> Can somebody say me where the Xmodmap has to be?!
<harsha> can some one tell me how to change the vaule of PATH variable
<k31th> j2dope: did it work ?
<unf> hello
<Taliesin`> (harsha): from the command line, use $PATH = "what you want the paths to be"
<ik> nebo ok thankyou =)
<Taliesin`> easiest way to do it, if you just want to add a nextra path to $PATH is to do $PATH = "/new/path:$PATH"
<ik> ubuntu rulez =)
<nubious> dope
<nubious> I got my TS server up again on Hoary
<harsha> thanx Taliesin
<eyequeue> harsha:  in bash: export PATH="${PATH}:/new/dir/here" if you want to append
<eyequeue> Taliesin, harsha: no spaces before or after = btw
<mischa> anyone know how to get libapache-mod-fastcgi for apache on ubuntu
<mischa> can't find it anywhere
<ekCo> hmm xmms isn't installing, it says it is but the packages are missing..
<mischa> i know it is available under debian...
<mischa> i need it for ruby on rails, you should all try that....it is sooo cool :)
<Boohbah> mischa: then use the debian repo
<thenuke> thenuke@Hero:~$ apt-cache search libapache-mod-fastcgi
<thenuke> libapache-mod-fastcgi - FastCGI module for Apache
<eyequeue> mischa:  i see many alternatives with 'apt-cache search fastcgi'
<thenuke> avalaible from ubuntu repos
<Boohbah> oops
<eyequeue> mischa: perhaps you need to enable the universe repository?
<engie> Is it possible to get my eject button on my cd drive to unmount/eject the cd?
<mischa> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<mischa> got it :)
<mischa> but
<eyequeue> engie:  not until; you 'umount' the filesystem on it
<unf> there exists a hoary-backports repository (like there was on warty)?
<mischa> eyequeue: nothing usable there...only for apache2
<Boohbah> hoary-backports.... sounds... dirty...
<engie> eyequeue: Is there any app to detect teh eject press on the drive and unmount it?
<mischa> Boohbah: ill try that...
<mischa> Boohbah:tanx
<eyequeue> libapache-mod-fastcgi - FastCGI module for Apache
<eyequeue> libapache2-mod-fastcgi - FastCGI module for Apache2
<ekCo> anyone know how to get xmms installed?
<mischa> eyequeue: please dump all your repos.... so i can see what i miss :)
<eyequeue> engie:  to my knowledge, no, you have to use "umount" (not unmount btw)
<thenuke> mischa: http://www.ubuntuguide.org check repos from there
<ekCo> 64bit ubuntu i might add
<unf> so, Boohbah, it doesn't exist?
<Boohbah> i don't know
<goofrider> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<eyequeue> mischa:  my bad, sorry. Filename: pool/multiverse/liba/libapache-mod-fastcgi/libapache-mod-fastcgi_2.4.2-5_i386.deb
<goofrider> there **is*** hary-backports
<eyequeue> mischa:  you'll need multiverse, not just universe
<eyequeue> harry-backports, harry potter translated to geek-speak :)
<goofrider> the backport server is really busy though, so be patient if u get timeouts or 500 Error
<Boohbah> harry-backports, sounds like goatse to me
<mischa> thenuke: ok thanx that worked :)
<mischa> eyequeue: got it.
<eyequeue> Boohbah:  ahhhhh, *now* i get the joke from before
<mischa> eyequeue: it works tanx
<nevyn> goofrider: wouldn't that be there ARE hoary backports
<eyequeue> mischa:  great
<nevyn> being plural
<nevyn> and for something specific there is a backport being singular.
* Boohbah rolls on floor laughing
<ekCo> anyone know how to get xmms installed on ubuntu 64bit?
<goofrider> "hoary-backports" repository
<goofrider> singular
<goofrider> there's only ONE repo
<goofrider> :-P
<nevyn> there is a hoary backports repository.
<nevyn> but there are backports availible for hoary
<Fator_Dee> hello \o
<eyequeue> is there anything in hoary-updates yet btw?
<Nermal> yah
<goofrider> ubuntu-clendar
<goofrider> calendar
<goofrider> LMAO
<eyequeue> ah
<goofrider> there are a bunch of stuff in hoary-security though, namely apache2 and openoffice.org updates
<eyequeue> april was the latest i could find, and it's may, at least here :)
<drfanatic> hallo... spricht jemand deutsch?
<eyequeue> drfanatic:   #ubuntu-de       42      Freundlicher deutscher ubuntuchannel | Hilfe: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage http://www.ubuntuusers.de/wiki/ http://www.ubuntu-forum.de | http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=2000465
<eyequeue> drfanatic:  /join #ubuntu-de
<eyequeue> (if i guessed correctly at the translation, i don't speak german)
<drfanatic> thx!
<eyequeue> de nada ;)
<drfanatic> ;)
<transgress> okay anyone in here using kde?
<Burgundavia> transgress, you might try #kubuntu
<goofrider>  /j #kde
<transgress> Burgundavia: i did
<Burgundavia> transgress, we are gnome users here
<transgress> goofrider: i am in there...
<transgress> Burgundavia: not all of us...
<goofrider> well maybe u should just ask the question  :)
<transgress> bleh...  guess i'll have to do this the overcomplicated way of reading stuff
<Riddell> transgress: yes
<transgress> i'm trying to get translucency working in kde, but it bitched about adding a line to my xorg.conf... that just doesn't let kdm start (but it doesn't complain either)
<transgress> and i'm wondering if anyone has it working and what they did
<nubious_> ok so irssi works again
<nubious_> woo
<nubious> yay
<nubious> I love ubuntu
<nubious> and it loves me.
<transgress> no you don't
<nubious> yes
<transgress> you have it
<nubious> yes I do
<goofrider> I think there was a thread on ubuntuforums about adding transparency to Xorg
<transgress> err hate
<nubious> <3
<transgress> bleh
<nubious> I do have it
<nubious> and I can learn to hate it
<transgress> i guess ima have to hop back into X... i was trying to avoid that
<nubious> that should balance the love I have for it
<nubious> :D
<nubious> meh
<transgress> brb
<eyequeue> transgress:  like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25019.html
<nubious> so what would you guys recommend as a remote desktop utility to get into Gnome from my windows machine?
<nubious> I've heard VNC works quite good...
<Nermal> so use vnc
<goofrider> just use plain old X11 if you're doing remote desktop over LAN
<nubious> is there anything better?
<eyequeue> nubious:  yes, and there should be a vnc app even for ms
<Nermal> or ssh -X
<HrdwrBoB> nubious: freenx
<nubious> ssh -x?
<Nermal> -X
<goofrider> VNC is slooooooooooooooooow (because it sends the screen as JPEG bitmaps)
<Nermal> yeah.. forward x11 over ssh
<nubious> hmm
<Nermal> Jpeg bitmaps ?
<nubious> and whats x11 exactly?
<Nermal> the x window system
<Nermal> the graphical subsystem on most linux distros
<Nermal> what gnome runs on
<nubious> goofrider: that shouldn't be a problem on my network tho.. it's just two machines behind a 100 mbit router
<HrdwrBoB> freenx is like ssh -X only better
<nubious> right right ok..  but would that load gnome?
<Nermal> no :|
<nubious> or just the xwindows system?
<nubious> hmm
<nubious> see I'd like to use gnome.
<goofrider> to use X on windows, use Xming or CygwinX or X/Deep32
<Nermal> you would log into the the machine with ssh -X and any x app you run would appear on your screen
<eyequeue> nubious:  without the -X, you'll likely only get commandline access (unless you tweaked configs)
<Nermal> you could always run gnome-session when you log in
<nubious> I dont run from the ubuntu machien tho
<Nermal> but I'm thinking vnc maybe the best way
<goofrider> or u can just use XDMCP and login via GDM
<nubious> hmm
<Nermal> aye.. that would work
<nubious> vncis prolly the easiest
<nubious> bah you guys are all talkin in acronyms
<goofrider> VNC is easiest
* nubious is lost
<mrw> Isn't there something like gvim for vim with guis?  just vim but adds mouse support, etc?  I thought there was but I'm not finding it ;(
<eyequeue> Nermal:  vnc is probably what you want, and you can even tunnel it via ssh, if you like, heh (google for a HOWTO on that, if interested)
<nubious> is it free?  (the linux vnc)
<mrw> nubious, yea
<ermanox> anyone know how to change the font in bash console (command line)
<eyequeue> mrw:  sudo apt-get install vim-gnome
<goofrider> X Window has a lot of different components. It's hard to explain to someone who's not ready or doesn't have the patient
<mrw> eyequeue, I did but something must have gone wrong or something
<nubious> well I've seen X in use before...
<nubious> long time ago
<nubious> I like the gnome ui tho
<nubious> I jsut got my hoary installation working
<nubious> so
<nubious> I wanna play with it
<goofrider> Nubious: You're looking @ X right now
<nubious> uhhh
<eyequeue> mrw: dpkg -l vim-gnome, see if it starts with "ii "
<nubious> no I'm not
<goofrider> X uns locally as well as remotelt
<nubious> I'm looking at windows
<nubious> Microsluff Windows xp
<goofrider> nub: oh LOL
<nubious> :D
<nubious> I ssh in from my windows machine for all my configing
<mrw> eyequeue, yeah starts with ii
<nubious> thats why I wanna setup VNC
<eyequeue> vim-gnome: /usr/bin/gvim
<goofrider> I personally use remote X from my Windows box
<nubious> hmm
<nubious> you find that the best?
<Nermal> ermanox, setfont ?
<Nermal> setfont sc was fun
<goofrider> atried VN (too slow) and FreeNX (it's basically X over SSH, don't see the point of it)
<ermanox> oh
<goofrider> ***tried VNC*** (too close)
<k31th> yo
<ermanox> and the setfont is in my .bashrc file?
<mrw> ermanox, if you are messing with it in X, then I know you can just change your profile and mess around there.  Don't know what you do if you are changing it for the terminal outside of X, though
<nubious> hmm
<nubious> I went to grab VNC but it says it's got server packages for redhat
<nubious> will that work on ubuntu?
<Nermal> redhat being rpm based ...
<nubious> right
<ermanox> I got bord with X and an ruffing it on the command line for a change
<eyequeue> ermanox:  i'd recommend trying the setfont manually before adding it to the .bashrc, in case it breaks readability or somehting
<mrw> nubious, use synaptic or apt-get
<nubious> ahh
<nubious> ok
<nubious> sec
<Nermal> nubious, apt-get install vncserver ?
<goofrider> nubious: VNC came installed with ubunutu
<Nermal> vnc-common does
<nubious> oh yeah?
<nubious> came installed?
<Nermal> not the server
<nubious> ahh
<nubious> server
<nubious> one sec
<eyequeue> nubious:  apt-cache search vnc | less
<Nermal> nubious, you may find aptitude search vnc helpful
<goofrider> Preference -> remote Deskto
<Nermal> goofrider, thats the viewer no ?
<goofrider> Preference -> remote Desktop
<Fator_Dee> it's installed but not enabled by default
<goofrider> that's the server
<Nermal> hmm
<nubious> vino
<goofrider> that's where u enable it
<nubious> here we go
<nubious> vnc server for gnome
<nubious> sweet
<Nermal> server isn't installed by default here
<goofrider> oh
<Fator_Dee> :-o
<goofrider> It's installed on mine
<nubious> hah
<Fator_Dee> mine too
<nubious> apparently it's isntalled
<nubious> weee
<nubious> lemme hop over to the 2 color tube monitor and attempt to set it up
<lampshade> 502 peeps in here?  wow I remember when it had like 20
<hor> Anybody here who uses the new program initng?
<Fator_Dee> we are multiplying rapidly, soon we'll conquer the whole planet
<lampshade> 273 more people and we take #debian!!!
<nub_brb> hmm
<nub_brb> where'd you guys find it?
<nub_brb> (vino)
<eyequeue> curious, is there a disadvantage of vnc4server compared to vncserver?  backward compatibility absent?
<goofrider> find what?
<nub_brb> find the config to setup the vnc server
<Burgundavia> hor, somebody posted some boot time stuff to the list
<goofrider> I'd choose tightvinc
<Burgundavia> hor, -devel list
<goofrider> I'd choose tightvnc
<goofrider> /etc/vnc.conf maybe???
<hor> Burgundavia: ok, thank you, i'll watch for it :)
<Raptoid> i'm lost root password ubuntu
<eyequeue> btw, i don't have any vnc server installed on a fresh hoary install (after the box came back from the factory)
<Burgundavia> hor, check the archives
<Raptoid> what do u want
<eyequeue> Raptoid:  no, ubuntu doens't enable a root
<Burgundavia> hor, this was not something that is probably going to be in breezy
<Burgundavia> hor, too new
<k31th> woahyou know your a g33k when  =
<k31th> Irssi uptime: 63d 22h 29m 14s
<sir-gold> only 2 months?
<eyequeue> Raptoid:  see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nub_brb> oh my god
<nub_brb> there's no way it was THAT easy
<nub_brb> one sec
<Raptoid> eyequeue, ok thnks..
<eyequeue> Raptoid:  np
<lampshade> k31th, NICE
<jacobe> hey guys, how do i update the gcc to 3.x in ubuntu?
<k31th> lampshade: thanks :D
<jacobe> im used to fedora/new to linux
<sir-gold> jacobe, did you install hoary?
<k31th> lampshade: this box is in the telhouse :D
<jacobe> i dunno?
<jacobe> no
<Burgundavia> jacobe, 2 menus or 3?
<eyequeue> jacobe:  for example, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.3
<jacobe> i dunno im just trying to compile mplayer and it doesnt like my comiler
<jacobe> ok cool that sounds right
<Burgundavia> jacobe, you don't really need to compile mplayer
<nubious> OH MY GOD
<Burgundavia> there are repos available with working mplayers
<goofrider> maybe u should just download mplayer from Universe or Marillat
<eyequeue> jacobe:  be advised that will likely pull in some extra packages
* nubious is about to format his windows machine
<nubious> I'm extremely impressed
* nubious definately loves ubuntu
* jacobe doesnt know what repos are
<lampshade> nubious, GO FOR IT  I did,  actually I switched to this after I tried some others
* lampshade always comes crawling back to debian based distros
<Burgundavia> jacobe, package repositories
<nubious> I'm soooo impressed
<jacobe> like rpms?
<Burgundavia> jacobe, sort of
<lampshade> jacobe, kind of
<ubuntu> hi all
<goofrider> Debian/Ubuntu has it's own way of dealing with packages, it's probably not advicable for a newcomer to compile from source, u might stomp over the system
<Burgundavia> like freshrpms
<Burgundavia> but integrated
<ubuntu> I am in the livecd now
<ubuntu> how can I become root
<p88> ?
<nubious> check this out --> http://usera.imagecave.com/nubious/rightnow.JPG
<eyequeue> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<goofrider> jacab: http://ubuntuguide.org
<jacobe> thanks a lot guys
<Kamping_in_doze> p88 sudo -s
<p88> ah right
<p88> :)
<p88> didn't think of that
<nubious> I love it
<nubious> I really really love it
<p88> thanks
<Kamping_in_doze> lol. nubious. at jpg ;)
<nubious> :D
<nubious> dual monitors pwn
<nubious> anyone here play with teamspeak ever?
<goofrider> what is it?
<nubious> www.goteamspeak.com
<willis> anyone running breezy, and installed beagle or linux-image-2.6.12 from repositories?
<nubious> cheggitout
<sir-gold> nubious you should check out ultramon
<nubious> ultramon?
<nubious> in ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> willis, i suspect that beagle needs some deps before it hits the repos
<sir-gold> it adds a bunch of multi-monitor stuff
<sir-gold> no, its for windows
<goofrider> I thought Beagle needs a kernel patch
<willis> Burgundavia, i saw it on the beagle upstream, but i can only find it in the breezy_universe_sources list
<sir-gold> like seperate wallpaper and screensavers for each monitor
<nubious> ahh
<nubious> what kinda neat stuff?
<sir-gold> a monitor specific task bar
<willis> goofrider, well linux-image-2.6.12 was added to
<nubious> hrm
<nubious> thats kinda cool
<Burgundavia> willis, it has built, but not in the repos, I don't know why
<nubious> I can do seperate wallpaper nstuff with my nvidia drivers
<sir-gold> the ability to move a maximized app to the other screen
<nubious> yeah
<willis> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/breezy-changes/2005-May/004331.html
<nubious> I can do all that with the nforce drivers
<nubious> they're kinda bleh tho
<willis> hmm, yeah i was confused, because i thought it would take a few hours for it to build and then be added as a binary package
<nubious> can VNC pipe sound thru the network too?
<goofrider> what's the point of Teamspeak? Skype is free (as in beer)
<goofrider> and they have a DEB package
<Burgundavia> willis, it has built correctly
<nubious> teamspeak is free as well
<sir-gold> nubious i don't think so
<Burgundavia> willis, it just isn't there yet
<Burgundavia> willis, I would wait, the mono stuff is being built right now
<nubious> the reason it's better than skype is you can have multiple rooms and stuff - so like..  rather than you call someone, you join a chat channel and you speak with everyone in that channel
<nubious> skype is great for phone calls
<sir-gold> terminal services can send sound, but that doesn't really apply here
<nubious> teamspeak is just better for gaming
<nubious> so does VNC pipe this via a term session?
<nubious> I would guess I suppose
<willis> Burgundavia, ah ok, for some reason, lot's of the things i noticed coming in on the breezy-changes list, aren't  reflected in aptitude, ( i'm just a sucker for the new stuff )
<Burgundavia> willis, that means the source has been accepted
<sir-gold> vnc just copies the video, and allows mouse and keyboard actions to be sent
<Burgundavia> willis, it may not even build
<Burgundavia> willis, http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/byDate/today.html
<sir-gold> it doesn't do anthing with terminal sessions
<goofrider> but u can continue to login via SSH in a separate window on your Windows desktop
<willis> Burgundavia, ok hmm, thanks
<Burgundavia> willis, there are a lot of major changes happening right now
<willis> Burgundavia, yeah so a lot of things are getting built but a lot are failing as well
<Burgundavia> willis, expect breakage and don't bug the dev team about packages not showing up
<Burgundavia> willis, the date by which you should start asking is around late Sept.
<clausme> hello
<clausme> does anyone know
<willis> Burgundavia, i guess before when i was watching hoary-changes, most of the builds were succesful, so the packages would end up as binaries in an hour or so, but because of the volitale nature of breezy many of these builds won't go through right away
<goofrider> LOL @ Bur
<clausme> how to make the sount 5.1 in ubuntu
<Burgundavia> willis, change over to gcc 4.0 is a big one
<Burgundavia> willis, and the general sync to sid
<willis> Burgundavia, yeah i know
<Burgundavia> clausme, what do you mean?
<sir-gold> from what i have read, gcc 4 is slower
<Burgundavia> slower now, but faster in the end
<goofrider> Burg: the switch to Xorg was a big one too
<eyequeue> sir-gold:  slower to build things, or the resultant binaries run slower?
<Burgundavia> that was hoary
<sir-gold> both
<Burgundavia> gcc is bigger
<goofrider> **was**
<goofrider> true... GCC affects just about everything
<freewoody> How do I install Qmail in Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> and debian is not using 4.0
<sir-gold> the same app, compiled in gcc 4 took longer to compile and ran slower than in gcc 3
<Burgundavia> python 2.4 was also big
<willis> Burgundavia, i just found beagle in the build log, built succesfuly
<nubious> I JUST bought a book on C++ compiling
<goofrider> it's way too early to install breezy if u'r not a developer.
<nubious> err
<nubious> about C++ in general
<Burgundavia> willis, but it isn't there, I have no idea why
<nubious> a beginners guide..  I used to code VB n stuff back in highschool, but I wanna get back into
<willis> Burgundavia, ok, well thanks anyway
<nubious> here's my question though: if I compile something on linux, can I move it to my win machien via winscp and run it if it was designed for windows?
<goofrider> Nubios: Start with Python and Mono
<nubious> like - do all my coding on my nix machine and do my testing on windows?
<Burgundavia> nubious, if you are looking to learn a language, I would go high-level, c# or python
<Burgundavia> nubious, not relaly
<nevyn> nubious: no.
<nubious> hmmm
<sir-gold> nubious, you have to compile it under windows
<nevyn> python you can sortof tho.
<sir-gold> there is a gcc for windows
<nubious> that makes cents
<nubious> sense?
<nubious> sense.
<nubious> well I might just drop dollars on visual C
<nubious> erm
<nubious> yeah
<goofrider> If u use C# + GTK#, it might work
<nubious> why C#?
<nubious> whats better about it?
<sir-gold> ms visual c can't compile linux apps
<Burgundavia> or python and pygtk
<goofrider> there's a GTK# compile for Windows
<nubious> why all the sharp stuff now?
<Burgundavia> that is also cross plaform
<nubious> what was wrong with C++? :)
<nubious> I hear c# is slower
<Burgundavia> nubious, c# is almost java
<nubious> hmm
<nubious> see I dont know Java
<goofrider> C++ is unmanaged
<nubious> I'd like to just get into general coding tho
<kernelvn> I install in expert mode
<Burgundavia> the higher level language you write, the easy it is
<nubious> right
<goofrider> C# is like Java, statically typed, garage collected
<nubious> I dont want easy
<kernelvn> and the user I add did not has the sudo
<nubious> I want proper coding
<nubious> like
<nubious> ground up
<nubious> memory management and everything
<nubious> none of this 3rd party program showing me how to code bollox
<goofrider> Assmbly?
<nubious> hahaha
<nubious> that's too low level
<kernelvn> how to make it sudo able ?
<nubious> I've tried
<nubious> it's a headache
<Burgundavia> nubious, honestly, life is too short to code in c or c++
<goofrider> no kidding
<nubious> hmmm
<Burgundavia> kernelvn, add your user to the admin group
<nubious> Burgundavia: you make a good point...
<nubious> so c# hey?
<nubious> hmmm
<kernelvn> how ? burgundavia ?
<Burgundavia> python makes it far easier to get started
<kernelvn> as ID = 1 ?
<nubious> python can be obtained where?
<Boohbah> Burgundavia: yeah, C really sucks, like linux and GNU ane all that
<Burgundavia> kernelvn, did you set a root password?
<goofrider> It's very common to rewrite modules in C/C++ if u needed the native interface or speed
<Burgundavia> Boohbah, all have there place
<kernelvn> yes
<kernelvn> I have to use the nomal teminal and then su root
<Burgundavia> kernelvn, login as root, add your user to the sudo and then disable the root account
<goofrider> but most ppl avoid C/C++ when they can nowadays
<Burgundavia> kernelvn, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<cyphase> nubious, python is preinstalled in Ubuntu
<kernelvn> how to add user o the sudo ?
<nubious> see that's the problem with coding noadays
<nubious> have you guy ever played ANY EA game?
<kernelvn> thank :)
<nubious> anything like NHLPA or NBA2k3 or whatever?
<Burgundavia> EA is generally crap
<nubious> coding has gotten SO sloppy these days
<goofrider> well game programming is a whole different ballpacrk
<nubious> Burgundavia: thats my point - they use higher level languages because they dont have the skill
<nubious> well thats the thing
<kernelvn> so how to gain IP address with DHCP with ifconfig ?
<Burgundavia> actually C and C++ are much more likely to have security issues
<sir-gold> nubious: no, but i have seen a nfk 2kX addict, its not a pretty sight
<Burgundavia> nubious, and what you just said is flat out wrong
<nubious> Burgundavia: which?
<sir-gold> nfl
<nubious> about skill?
<redbull> ?
<Burgundavia> nubious, yes
<nubious> pardon..  that WAS an arrogant statement
<nubious> BUT
<kernelvn> I use ifconfig and when I reboot , the IP is gone
<Burgundavia> nubious, skill has nothing to do with the language you write
<nubious> I see a lot of programs these days that run like crap
<cyphase> game programming pushes the limits of programming
<kernelvn> how to keep it last ?
<nubious> I mean
<goofrider> That's because they're crappy programmers
<nubious> I've seen a doom replica in 64 kilbytes
<redbull> could anyone tell me how do I intstall a dc++ program on ubuntu linux?
<goofrider> maybe they write crappy code,m, or maybe they pick the wrong tool
<nubious> doom itself was what?  3 disks?
<goofrider> Footprint !+ good code
<nubious> so thats at LEAST 4 megs(ish)
<goofrider> !=
<kernelvn> any help ?
<nubious> so I mean
<nubious> if you can replicate that
<Burgundavia> nubious, you are confusing too issues here
<dolny> please help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=166030#post166030
<nubious> well
<dolny> i described the problem there
<nubious> I'm confused
<nubious> myself
<nubious> so
<Burgundavia> nubious, crappy code is due to people being paid too little for work they hate
<dolny> dont flood nubious :)
* nubious +m's himself to ease up
<mpq> is there a better image viewer for gnome?
<dolny> Burgundavia please check: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=166030#post166030
<dolny> thanks ;)
<goofrider> mpq: F-Spotmayver?
<mpq> eye of gnome isn't very good
<goofrider> F-spot maybe??
<mpq> goofrider: never heard of it
<goofrider> apt-get it and try it  :)
<Burgundavia> dolny, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Burgundavia> dolny, everything you need is there
<dolny> no
<nubious> how can I see what apt-get packages are available thru my shell?
<dolny> because i want to delete that file
<dolny> and diverse thing
<dolny> and i cant because of diverse
<rj_> How do i delete the gnome keyring? or atleast manager it?
<Burgundavia> dolny, I have never seen that error
<rj_> Whenever i boot up i hafta enter my password twice to unlock to keyring so nautilus can access my desktop
<goofrider> apt-cache --help
<Burgundavia> nubious, aptitude
<nubious> k
<rj_> hrm /me installs gnome-keyring-manager
<nubious> ahh here's a question
<nubious> I installed tcsh from aptitude
<nubious> and I ran it, but my ls command doesn't display color unless I use the --color=always switch
<nubious> is there a way I can set it up to ALWAYS do it?
<nubious> I assumed by using --color=always it would like flip the on switch on or something
<nubious> apparently my assumptions were just that - assumptions
<k31th> yo
<k31th> im having an issue
<nubious> we're ALL having issues keith...
<nubious> :)
<snader> :P
<k31th> I have system sounds
<nubious> whats up?
<Burgundavia> nubious, it must have a .conf switch
<Burgundavia> s/switch/file
<clausme> hello
<goofrider> nub: check your .bashrc, .bashprofile, and all the other suspicious locations
<clausme> where do i find ncurses library
<k31th> but when i load mplayer (i compiled from source) says has probs opening /dev/dsp
<nubious> I'll check it out
<goofrider> just put ls --color in a non-BASH specific profile file
* nubious wishes he knew what the suspicious locations were
<Burgundavia> k31th, change to use the esd backend
<k31th> ?
<Burgundavia> k31th, and why did you compile from source?
<k31th> Burgundavia: how i do that
<Burgundavia> k31th, there is a working copy of mplayer in the multiverse repo
<k31th> Burgundavia: it was not in apt-get
<Burgundavia> www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nubious> goofrider: if I knew how to do that, I would..  thing is.. I've only been really using linux like a week
<goofrider> #man bsh
<clausme> ncurses library how do i find it and install it
<clausme> ?
<Burgundavia> see the bit about multiverse
<goofrider> #man bash
<k31th> Burgundavia:
<goofrider> and scroll to the bottom, there's a list of conf and profile locations
<k31th> ill remove the compiled version then
<Raptoid> no root why ?
<clausme> ncurses library how do i find it and install it
<clausme> ?
<Burgundavia> Raptoid, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo for reasons
<Raptoid> ok
<clausme> hello
<clausme> answer pls
<clausme> ncurses library how do i find it and install it
<clausme> answer pls
<clausme> ?
<goofrider> Ncures is intsalled by default
<Hans_de_Zwart> I have just installed ubuntu for the first time and looks really good!
<nubious> so by default, the shell I'm using (/bin/sh) is BASH, right?
<nubious> Hans_de_Zwart: Warty or Hoary?
<goofrider> Nub: /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/bash
<nubious> ahh ok
<clausme> [*]  Creating Menu, please wait.
<clausme> This needs the ncurses library. If it is not available, menuconf wont work. If you are using curses, use make menuconfig-curses instead.
<clausme> is not
<clausme> look
<k31th> Burgundavia: how do i remove it if i compiled from source ?
<k31th> i did a make clean in its dir
<k31th> but its still there...
<Burgundavia> k31th, no idea, I never compile from source outside of my pbuilder
<Hans_de_Zwart> nubious: hoary
<nubious> Hans_de_Zwart: nice.. I just got mine running today as well
<eyequeue> clausme:  if you are trying to compile against curses, sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<nubious> j00 l1ke whuchu see?
<clausme> k
<Hans_de_Zwart> I cannot get the network working. I have three network devices: the modem, etho: wireless and eth1 realtek network card.
<jono_> I want to create an icon on my desktop to run a root program, I tried: 'gksudo /opt/lampp/lampp start' and it won't pass the start argument to the program - is there a way around this?
<Hans_de_Zwart> When I activate the last one, It gets deactivated after a little while
<clausme> Package libncurses5-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<clausme> is only available from another source
<clausme> E: Package libncurses5-dev has no installation candidate
<clausme> eyequeue now what
<goofrider> k31th: it's generally a bad idea to compile and install from source. U should consult the Debian Reference
<clausme> is n ot workingf
<Nermal> clausme, got universe etc in your sources.list ?
<jono_> I want to create an icon on my desktop to run a root program, I tried: 'gksudo /opt/lampp/lampp start' and it won't pass the start argument to the program - is there a way around this?
<clausme> yes
<Upayavir1> A short while ago, I upgraded from Debian Sarge to Ubuntu Hoary. Using free, Debian reported me correctly as having 2Gb of RAM. Ubuntu reports 900Mb. What could be wrong, and where could I go to get my memory back!?
<goofrider> the proper way to compile mplayer is download the source DEB, and compile and make your own DEB
<jono_> oops sorry
<jono_> for the repeat
<k31th> goofrider: yeah :S
<Nermal> Upayavir1, install linux-586
<Nermal> to switch to a 586 kernel with himem support
<Upayavir1> Nermal: that easy? :-)
<Nermal> Upayavir1, yah :)
<Nermal> oops
<ekCo> how do i uninstall realplayer? installed to wrong path ><!
<Nermal> I mean install linux-686
<Nermal> I think
<eyequeue> libncurses5-dev - Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses
<goofrider> ekco: how did u install it?
<eyequeue> clausme:  ^^ it's in main, it should find it
<k31th> guess ill locate every mplayer file and del it
<Nermal> that should install linux kernel and modules
<ekCo> goofrider, wget -c http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<ekCo> chmod +x realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<ekCo> sudo ./realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<ekCo> also how do you install xmms on a 64bit ubuntu setup??
<Nermal> there should be an uninstall script in the dir you installed it to
<Zambba> Hello!
<goofrider> well u can just delete the direcotry where  Realplayer was installed to
<goofrider> I think it installed to /opt/real?????/ by default?
<Nermal> lo Zambba
<Zambba> Do I have chance to run Ubuntu on my P200, 32 Mt, 2 Gt hdd, Trident TriImage box?
<Nermal> /opt/Real* it would seem
<Nermal> Zambba, the installer won't like that little ram :|
<Raptoid> what is windows partition link for ubuntu desktop ?
<ekCo> nah it installed to games/realplayer ...
<ekCo> really weird.. but anyways
<Upayavir1> Nermal: apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-5-686. Does that sound right? Running on a Centrino notebook.
<Nermal> Raptoid, ?
<goofrider> ekCO: there's a realplayer package on Ubuntu Backports, might be a better package cuz it may conform to Debian/Ubuntu's file system better
<Nermal> Upayavir1, yes.. but just doing apt-get install linux-686 will get you the kernel and the modules / and the restricted modules
<Raptoid> what windows partition linking ubuntu
<Nermal> its like a wrapper package
<Raptoid> sorry litle speak english
<Upayavir1> Nermal: fab
<Nermal> Upayavir1, you can then do apt-get uninstall linux-386 if you want
<Nermal> remove even
<Upayavir1> k
<ekCo> hmm good where can i grab this?
<Upayavir1> after rebooting :-)
<Nermal> Raptoid, /windows/C ?
<ekCo> how do you get xmms installed on a 64bit system aswell.. this is annoying as ><!
<goofrider> also if u apt-get install linux-686, it'll upgrade to the latest version of kernel next time you do an upgrade
<Nermal> Upayavir1, bah.. you wimp ;)
<Nermal> goofrider, indeed :)
<goofrider> linx-686 tracks the latest release of kernel + friends
<goofrider> u know.... I can't type for shit
<ekCo> when installing xmms i get this problem..
<ekCo> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ekCo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ekCo> is only available from another source
<ekCo> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<goofrider> ekco: do u have universe and multiverse enabled?
<Zambba> How much does the Ubuntu installer need ram?
<Nermal> about 64 mb
<ekCo> universe yes.. but not multi...
<Nermal> the installer seems to insist on formatting the swap space during install
<Nermal> meaning it wipes out half the install process if you have to use swap during install
<goofrider> well.... XMMS is in main anyways
<Zambba> Can I use all Debian package mirrors with Ubuntu's apt ?
<mvirkkil> Has anyone had odd harddrive stalling problems?
<Nermal> Zambba, you can.. but they may break things
<ekCo> rm -rf to delete things work in ubuntu?
<Amaranth> Zambba: If you want to seriously break things, sure.
<Nermal> ekCo, naturally :)
<Amaranth> ekCo: Of course.
<liable> Zambba: definetley not recommended
<goofrider> Zambba: Techincally yes, but u shouldn't do that unless u know what u'r doing
<Nermal> ekCo, tried beep-media-player ?
<Zambba> How many package mirrors are usable with Ubuntu?
<Nermal> ekCo, gtk2 port of xmms :)
<mvirkkil> Like doing 'ls' is causing stuff like 'pio timeout' 'dma write failed' etc?
<ekCo> nope
<goofrider> Zambba: if u have to ask, dont
<Nermal> it's nice..
<ekCo> is it apt-get plausible?
<Nermal> yah
<Nermal> though I'm not sure for 64 bit
<ekCo> dl;'ing
<ekCo> soon will find out eh
<ekCo> this is annoying me so much, i need to build a 32bit layer..
<ekCo> but i heard its an arsewipe to do...
<goofrider> Zambba; actually, it's OK as long as you're pulling from  unoffical repos for unstable
<ekCo> apparantly gentoo has 32bit already built in or something?
<goofrider> and don't include the offical DEbian depo
<ekCo> hah Nermal, it works on 64bit :)
<ekCo> naturally :D
<Nermal> ekCo, :D
<Nermal> mm.. this is a nice channel
<Nermal> questions aren't too hard :)
<ekCo> wheres the mouse config in x11?
<goofrider> Xorg.conf?
<goofrider> LMAO
<jacobe> do you all thik there is there a better mp3 player for ubuntu than mplayer?
<Nermal> erm.. well. it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf :|
<Nermal> ekCo, what do you want to change ?
<Nermal> jacobe, sure... mplayer is more of a video player
<jacobe> what do you recommend for music and video?
<ekCo> mx510 settings to enable mouse 4, 5
<goofrider> amarok is popular for KDE
<Nermal> jacobe, winamp lookalikes are xmms and beep-media-player (gtk2) | itunes lookalikes include rhythmbox and muine
<jacobe> im using gnome
<Nermal> jacobe, gnome desktop also includes totem, which is quite nice
<ekCo> not really
<goofrider> Totem is the offically support media player in Ubuntu
<Nermal> totem can also cook your cpu with visualisations
<ekCo> totem in normal install doesn't allow .avi, let down ><!
<jacobe> can toten work with m4as etc.
<Nermal> ekCo, it does. install totem-xine
<Nermal> and that will remove totem-gstreamer
<jacobe> totam-xine?
<Nermal> then totem will play things using the w32codecs
<Amaranth> ekCo: avi is a container, gstreamer handles that
<Amaranth> ekCo: It might not handle certain things people shove into that container though
<nubious> ok here's a question
<goofrider> I though Totem=gstreamer can use w32codecs as well
<Nermal> yah.. totem-xine will play the same stuff mplayer will.. wmvs, divx, all that.. using w32codecs
<ekCo> and apt-get is plausable with gstreamer..
<Nermal> goofrider, I've not got it working :|
<goofrider> I'm using Totem-Gstremer with w32codecs, no problem
<ekCo> because i got frustrated while trying to watch some demos lol
<Nermal> ekCo, apt-get install totem-xine :)
<nubious> if I got the VNC server running and stuff within gnome, is there anyway I can have it run at like root level so it will share the LOGIN screen?
<ekCo> btw wheres the mouse config?
<Nermal> ekCo, we've said
<Amaranth> gstreamer has pitfdll to use windows dlls
<Nermal> erm.. well. it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf :|
<goofrider> yeah it took me a while to figure out what I need (I'm a n00b myself)
<Nermal> Amaranth, ah
<Amaranth> btw, using w32codecs is _illegal_ unless you own a copy of windows that you're not using
<ekCo> E: Broken packages
<Amaranth> heck, it might even be then
<ekCo> ah cheers
<ekCo> same as my old gentoo ><!
<Nermal> Amaranth, oh no!
<Nermal> I need food :|
<nubious> illegal?
<nubious> who said using windows codecs is illegal?
<Nermal> aye.. dlls innit
<goofrider> amaranth: w32codecs is probably incompatible with GPL/LGPL
<nubious> I have like 18 copies of window skicking around..  someone can use one of my copies if they want.
<goofrider> so it'll be illegal to even use it on Linux, technically
<ekCo> hmm Nermal, beep-media-player cracks the poop when trying to play a file..
<ekCo> xmms would be much handier ><!
<Nermal> erm.. doh ?
<Amaranth> goofrider: Doesn't work like that.
<Fator_Dee> is there an application (graphic) that you can make on ISO-file with?
<dolny> anybody using ati on hoary hedgehog 5.04?
<Fator_Dee> maybe gnomebaker/graveman?
<Nermal> Fator_Dee, or xcdroast
<Nermal> though thats not too intuative
<dolny> anybody using ati on hoary hedgehog 5.04? theres have to be sopmeone ;/
<goofrider> I heard th ATI linux driver is crap
<ik> hi
<dolny> yep
<Nermal> the windows ati drivers are pretty shite too
<ik> i have problems playing mpg files on totem
<Amaranth> Fator_Dee: Go to the CD/DVD Creator in nautilus, drag and drop the files you want on the CD, and choose to burn it
<dolny> well
<dolny> DOES ANYBODY USE ATI on UBUNTU ?;
<dolny> :P
<Nermal> ik apt-get install gstreamer0.8-all ?
<Amaranth> Fator_Dee: choose file image
<dolny> i dont want to discuss whether they are ok or not;] 
<ik> Nermal ok
<goofrider> ik: did u install MPEG codecs? maybe the libavcodec package?
<Nermal> ik, maybe ;)
<Amaranth> dolny: Yes, but I use the open source driver.
<ik> goofrider nop
<dolny> amaranth
<dolny> is it any good
<dolny> i mean the speed
<dolny> ?
<ik> goofrider who so i install that?
<Fator_Dee> Amaranth: what if I don't use nautilus :-\ (XFCE)
<ekCo> hmm how do i update my apt-get shite?
<nubious> hey how do I go about making another gnome essiosn so I can have my VNC on my remote computer, but someone can still log in locally?  I know Warty had it easy done
<Nermal> goofrider, what I don't get is why these aren't installed by default
<goofrider> ik: I think most of the open source video codecs are in multiverse due to licensing/patent issues
<Nermal> ekCo, apt-get update
<Amaranth> Fator_Dee: gnomebaker? :)
<Fator_Dee> but gnomebaker can do that? or graveman
<k31th> Burgundavia: where was that mplayer package to ?
<ik> ok
<goofrider> u might need multiverse enabled, possibly marillat too
<Fator_Dee> Amaranth: ok, thanks, I'll look (more deeply :-p) to those programs
<Upayavir1> Nermal: free -m shows 2027 :-) Thank you very much!
<Nermal> Upayavir1, :)
<Amaranth> enabling marillat should be considered bad for your health
<goofrider> k31th: u'r talking about where apt-get installed it to? or where YOU installed it to with make install when u compiled from source?
<Nermal> Upayavir1, another uk bod.. I suspected as much when you said "fab" :)
<k31th> no im talking which respository is it at
<k31th> i just removed mplayer that i compiled by hand
<Upayavir1> Nermal: do I make it that obvious? I'm in North London. U?
<Nermal> k31th, mplayer is at several
<k31th> k?
<Nermal> Upayavir1, cardiff atm.. lived in guildford when I worked for suse
<k31th> aahh Guildford
<Nermal> k31th, tried ubuntuguide.org ? :)_
<Amaranth> Hey, a former SuSE employee is using Ubuntu. That's got to say something.
<cyphase> argh, i hate designing for IE
<dolny> Amaranth: please check your query
<goofrider> Amaranth: it only means he doesn't work there anymore
<k31th> is that where Ford comes from on hitch hiker gide to the galaxy :p
<ik> whats the comand to sun sympatic or that?
<ik> symantic
<k31th> Nermal: im from Wiltshire
<k31th> Suse is a pain
<goofrider> synaptic
<ik> thanks =)
<goofrider> K31th: why is that?
<Nermal> Amaranth, I used gentoo before ubuntu, and suse before that
<k31th> just didnt like it
<k31th> rpm baed :pp
<k31th> based
<Nermal> suse weren't too happy when I plonked gentoo on our test opterons from AMD :)
<k31th> Nermal: same here
<goofrider> I've never tried anything but Debian-based distro, so I'm rather ignorant of other distros
<Nermal> goofrider, rpm hell
<k31th> ahh goofrider stay that way
<goofrider> Gentoo is a constant moving target
<k31th> i have to use RHE at work and it sux
<Nermal> :/
<goofrider> Yeah... I was tempted by the RPM devil cause I kinda **need*** JPackage
<k31th> i HATE rpms and i HATE YUM
<goofrider> Java support or the lack thereof)  in Debian/Ubuntu is embarassing
<k31th> cant u use that alien program to convert it
<lesshaste> does ubuntu do its own security patches or does it use debian made packages?
<Nermal> k31th, you can.. but it's not guarenteed to work
<goofrider> well I don't know... it might not follow our FHS still
<k31th> Nermal:  i see
<Nermal> lesshaste, it's own
<goofrider> and it won't have auto dependancy resolution
<k31th> is this correct
<lesshaste> Nermal, thx
<k31th> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiuniverse
<Nermal> lesshaste, afaik
<goofrider> less: Ubuntu maintain its own repo and patches
<odyssey> why is there no updates for firefox when the latest version os 1.0.4?
<goofrider> though it tracks Debian Sid for changes
<Amaranth> goofrider: That's not Ubuntu's fault.
<goofrider> Ody: because Hoary is **frozen**
<goofrider> use http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/  there's Firefox 1.0.3 backport there
<Nermal> gah.. my stomach is digesting itself
<goofrider> Ama:....? Did I blame Ubuntu or Debian?
<odyssey> goofrider, but the updates to firefox contain fixes to major security fixes surely these packages should be in hoary-security?
<Nermal> odyssey, now that hoary is frozen (ie: released) you will only get security updates to packages .. not version updates
<goofrider> I'm just stating the facts
<Nermal> odyssey, I imagine they will patch 1.0.3
<goofrider> Odyessey: Good point.
<Nermal> so you will get firefox-1.0.3-unbuntu<newbuild>
<odyssey> Nermal, the current version with no updates it 1.0.2
<ekCo> hmm
<Nermal> what ubuntu build ?
<ekCo> i've added all repositories but still cant get xmms installed ><
<ekCo> argh!
<lesshaste> there is no version updating even unoffically?
<lesshaste> that is bad bad bad
<odyssey> Nermal, 5
<Nermal> so that number will go up with security fixes
<scorpix_> zcat /usr/share/doc/mozilla-firefox/changelog.Debian.gz | head -n16
<lesshaste> goofrider, is there no java for ubuntu did you say?
<Nermal> lesshaste, well no.. it's the same as all release based distros
<scorpix_> to see the last changes of firefox
<Nermal> lesshaste, http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<liable> ekCo: apt-cache search xmms?
<lesshaste> Nermal, no that isn't right. Fedora has loads of 3rd party repositories that have version updates... for example
<goofrider> no I'm just saying the UNOFFICAL support in the RPM world is better than the UNOFFICIAL support in Ubuntu/Debian
<Nermal> lesshaste, so has debian..
<petemc> goofrider: you have empircal evidence?
<liable> goofrider: yeah, but from unknown sources
<Nermal> lesshaste, that doesn't mean they are supported or will work
<ekCo> liable
<ekCo> whole bunch of stuff came up..
<goofrider> Jpackage is not an UNKOWN source
<goofrider> http://jpackage.org/
<lesshaste> Nermal, and ubuntu?
<odyssey> scorpix_, thanks
<liable> ekCo: install it :)
<lesshaste> Nermal, what do you mean by supported or work?
<ekCo> erm
<ekCo> how? haha
<goofrider> lesshaste: Unofficial RPMs are VERY POORLY packaged
<lesshaste> Nermal, all software is supported by some people and not by others
<goofrider> I would count on them if I were u
<lesshaste> goofrider, that is really not true. Some are some aren't. You choose your packager according to your tastes.
<Nermal> lesshaste, what package do you need ?
<lesshaste> goofrider, the same way you choose your distro. Some distros are bad too
<Nermal> that is a newer version
<liable> ekCo: hmmm, apt-get install xmms?
<lesshaste> Nermal, It is not a specific package I am referring to
<Nermal> liable, he's running 64 bit :|
<ekCo> thats what i've been doing
<liable> oooh
<Nermal> lesshaste, then why do you need updates ?
<Nermal> lesshaste, maybe complain when you can't do something because a package is too old to do it
<lesshaste> Nermal, in general? I often like to have new features.. like everyone else :)
<goofrider> lesshaste: It's been my exprience that 3rd party RPMs tends to not  follow PSB/FHS as well as third=party DEBs
<goofrider> but that's just my experiences
<anglophobe> how do i make my linux wireless connect to a wep network?
<Nermal> lesshaste, then use breezy in a few months, or development branches of debian
<lesshaste> goofrider, this maybe true in general.
<lesshaste> Nermal, The point is to be able to add what you want without changing the distro completely
<lesshaste> Nermal, new firefox for example
<lesshaste> Nermal, or the latest mplayer
<goofrider> Nermal: u should real Ubuntu Backports' mission statement
<liable> ekCo: I think you need to do the 32bit chroot thing maybe?
<goofrider> " to be able to add what you want without changing the distro completely" were their (almosy) exact words
<lesshaste> 3rd party repos are a really good thing
<goofrider> u shoudl **read***
<lesshaste> despite the fact that some are crap :)
<lesshaste> it's like saying we shouldn
<lesshaste> 't have more shops as some sell crap products
<lesshaste> consumers do have *some* responsibility!
<goofrider> what is the arguement again?
<lesshaste> goofrider, no idea :)
<Nermal> lesshaste, use unofficial repositories then
<liable> lesshaste: install fedora then :|
<lesshaste> goofrider, just wanted to know about 3rd party repos for ubuntu
<Nermal> there are plenty for debian / ubuntu
<lesshaste> liable, I am moving *from* fedora :)
<Nermal> lesshaste, tell you what..
<goofrider> less: there are a few
<goofrider> and we're still nre, more will come
<Nermal> lesshaste, you make a repository of all the packages you want for ubuntu, and mantain and support them
<lesshaste> goofrider, good point
<Nermal> then we won't have this problem any more
<lesshaste> Nermal, no server money :(
<goofrider> as u can use most 3rd-party unstable packages
<Nermal> lesshaste, sourceforge ?
<lesshaste> Nermal, can they do repos?
<Nermal> I'm not sure..
<liable> lesshaste: install source packages if you must, or use alien, or use debian :)
<lesshaste> Nermal, I didn't realise. I thought you got cvs/web access etc.
<Nermal> I'm sure someone will offer bandwidth :)
<goofrider> lessheste: just submit your new custom packages to Ubuntu Backport. They have a staging area that anyone can commit to
<lesshaste> liable, I didn't really mean just for me :)
<lesshaste> Nermal, That would be cool if they did
<lesshaste> goofrider, excellent.. thx
<liable> lesshaste: your point is then?
<lesshaste> liable, I am not making a point/argument. Just asking and chatting
<goofrider> less: and u can also pursuit a MOTU to accept the package to Universe
<lesshaste> MOTU?
<lesshaste> (new from fedora.. sorry)
<goofrider> but I think backports is the best rout, cuz the packages can get tested b4 it move into universe
<lesshaste> sounds very good
<goofrider> MOTU = Master of the Universe
<anglophobe> anyone?
<lesshaste> ah :)
<goofrider> Universe maintainers
<Nermal> anglophobe, use the gnome net config too
<Nermal> tool *
<Nermal> or do iwconfig wlan0 enc <wepkey>
<ekCo> liable, how do i install the 32bit chroot lol?
<goofrider> less: Read the debian New Maintainer Guide and the Packaging Guide on Ubuntu Wiki
<anglophobe> ermm I using kbuntu on the live cd.. want to make sure that my wireless card works.
<anglophobe> Nermal: do I need to inclue the ESSID or anything?
<liable> ekCo: sorry dude, no idea, dont have a 64, google should lead you in the right direction though. Just google 32 bit chroot
<ekCo> how do you force a cdrom to unmount.. ie ut2004 installation lol
<Nermal> anglophobe, erm.. you can do
<Nermal> anglophobe, iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> enc <wepkey>
<goofrider> lesshaste: There's a huge community around Debian/Ubuntu as well. Remember that what's consider 3rd party packages in Feoora is commonly in the official repo in Debian/Ubuntu
<Nermal> then do iwconfig and see if it's got the access point mac
<lesshaste> goofrider, thx. I don't know much it turns out.
* Nermal pats lesshaste 
<lesshaste> Nermal, :)
<Nermal> :)
<anglophobe> thansk nermal, i'll try that tonight when I get home from work.
<lesshaste> goofrider, so ubuntu can use mepis deb packages too? e.g. the acrobat 7 one etc.
<goofrider> because Fedora was Red Hat, and Red Hat had strict control of its repo
<jiyuu0> ekCo, force unmount: umount -l /media/cdrom
<ekCo> cheers
<jiyuu0> i do that often :)
<goofrider> so that's why there was a huge third-party RPM community
<goofrider> in Debian world, these third-party packages often get accpeted to Sid directly
<lesshaste> goofrider, fedora has a nice selection of 3rd party repos depending on how crazy/risky you are
<anglophobe> anyone have experience setting up ubuntu/kubuntu on an ibm x31?
<lesshaste> goofrider, for example.. for bleeding madness use atrpms
<lesshaste> goofrider, things in freshrpms.net just work.. etc
<goofrider> less: There's a Arcobat 7 DEB in Ubuntu Backports
<lesshaste> goofrider, thx! Where do the things of dubious legality go?
<lesshaste> the multimedia stuff etc.
<goofrider> lesshaste: That's why there's debian Unstable (Sid) and Experiental/Staging
<goofrider> Debian's repo is more centralized and community-driven
<lesshaste> goofrider, but can you take one package from unstable and put it in your stable set up?
<khirsha> hi, i'm triyng to get my copy of the ubuntu hoary repositories by debmirror
<goofrider> Sure, but I won't recommend it to a noob to pull directly from Debian Sid
<khirsha> but if i insert the universe section i get 2 error
<lesshaste> goofrider, ok.. that's what the 3rd party repos are really good for. You just take the one thing you want
<khirsha> [ 28%]  Getting: pool/universe/g/gcc-3.4/g77-3.4_3.4.3-9ubuntu4_amd64.deb failed:Failed to open file.
<khirsha> [ 28%]  Getting: pool/universe/g/gcc-3.4/g77-3.4_3.4.3-9ubuntu4_i386.deb failed:Failed to open file.
<lesshaste> goofrider, Where do the things of dubious legality go? It's livna.org in fedora
<goofrider> lesshaste: For legally grey packages, there'll usually be unoffical third-party places for them (like Marillat). Check apt-get.org
<lesshaste> thx
<goofrider> which is a third-party apt direcotry like freshrpms
<goofrider> less: makeing your own DEB from source is pretty eay too. I;m learning that right now
* nubious is out for the night
<odyssey> goofrider, you will find that you dont need third party directorys alot of the time because pretty much everything is in the universe repo
<nubious> later guys
<goofrider> nite nub
<ekCo> hmm
<odyssey> goofrider, are you reading a guide for creating a .deb?
<goofrider> odyssesy: that's what I've been saying to lessshaste. That what usually exist in third-party ROM repo are included in universe/multiverse and Debian Sid
<lesshaste> goofrider, marillat :) Now I am happy !
<lesshaste> is there a checkinstall equivalent?
<goofrider> Odessey. I'm reading Debian New Main Guide and the Ubuntu Packaging Process (I think I'm just submitting to Backports though)
<ekCo> is transgaming*.deb obtainable somehow.. or is it costly..
<daniels> ekCo: costly
<lesshaste> In other words something that makes a .deb package from "./configure;make;make install"
<ekCo> argh!
<goofrider> lesshaste dh_make
<ekCo> isn't older releases free?
<Fator_Dee> goofrider: from where are you learning to make .debs?
<goofrider> jsut read the Debian New Maintainer's Guide
<lesshaste> goofrider, cool!
<Fator_Dee> goofrider: could you give me the url?
<lesshaste> I am still waiting for my free cds in the post :)
<goofrider> ask google
<Fator_Dee> :-<
<lesshaste> me?
<lesshaste> oh ok
<goofrider> or apt-get install maint-guide
<Fator_Dee> long guide :-o
<lesshaste> last thing.. is there a net install for ubuntu? Couldn't seem to see one
<goofrider> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<lesshaste> Ideally I would like to boot off a floppy or even make kernel image on my current setup and install ubuntu over the net
<goofrider> remember to read the Debian FHS (Filesystem Hierachy Standard) Guide too
<goofrider> it tends you what should go where
<ekCo> sudo apt-get install dchroot debootstrap isn't working, any ideas why?
<goofrider> it tells u what should go where
<goofrider> ekco: do u have universe enabled?
<ekCo> think so..
<goofrider> ekco: what is the error?
<ekCo> not found..
<goofrider> lesshaste: use Debootstrap
<goofrider> ekco: apt-get update????
<goofrider> #apt-cache search dchroot
<goofrider> and see if it's there
<goofrider> in the repo
<goofrider> Lesshaste: Google for Debootstrap and u can find looks of guides
<lesshaste> goofrider, ok.very interesting!
<ekCo> tried it goofrider
<Mabus> Hi, I'm trying to compile a kernel module, but it says "Inappropriate build environment: you wanted to use gcc version 3.3.6 while kernel attempts to use gcc version 4.0.1.", anyone know how to fix that ?
<Mabus> I've done "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.3"
<lesshaste> goofrider, I have noticed you don't really seem to distingush debian from ubuntu.
<goofrider> Maus: r u using the Kernel Source Packages?
<Mabus> goofrider: no
<goofrider> Mabus: Debian/Ubuntu has it's own way of handle kernel/module compiles
<Mabus> goofrider: yes .. this isn't an official kernel module
<goofrider> Mabus: download the kernel source/header packeages using apt-get
<blake> helow
<blake> i have a problem
<ekCo> goofrider, any other ideas?
<jeroen_> helow
<goofrider> Mabus: and use make-kpkg to make kernel DEBs. The result is a custom kernel package that u can install( and manage) using APT
<blake> i'm new to ubntu and linux and i need someone if they can to help me
<Mabus> goofrider: that's how I did fglrx, yes .. but this is vmware
<goofrider> lesshaste: Technically, Ubuntu is a branch of Deiban
<lesshaste> goofrider, the extra trick I need is to install ubuntu on top of my existing system. In other words I need to load the whole system into RAM to do this
<Mabus> blake: please just ask
<blake> i'm just trying to mount a ntfs hard drive so i can get some files off it and be done with is and i can't seem to figure ou t how to go about it
<lesshaste> goofrider, thx for the help.
<lesshaste> goofrider, I will bootstrap away
<blake> i've ben on fourms and browsed sourceforge
<ekCo> argh anyone know how i can get dchroot debootstrap installed, i keep getting an error, saying it cant be found and no packages.. i've updated etc
<Mabus> blake: I doubt that, there are several posts about this on the forums.
<blake> well
<goofrider> lesshaste: Well then make a boot floppy from your old system if u need to boot from that kernel
<Mabus> blake: mount -t ntfs /dev/device /mnt/point
<blake> i didn't go to ubuntu
<goofrider> Mabus: I'm not sure but I think u can try to make your own module0assistant enhanced module using some tools
<blake> that didn't work
<Mabus> goofrider: I'll probably figure it out, thanks
<goofrider> Mabus:wait.. I'm sorry, you said u have GCC version issue
<goofrider> I missed that part.  LOL
<Mabus> goofrider: yes
<ekCo> erm isn't transgaming* just the cedega-4.3.1.deb?
<Mabus> :P
<Mabus> ekCo: and the GUI tool ... click2play or something.
<ekCo> so you can work just off cedega though?
<goofrider> blake: is ntfsprogs installed? it might not be installed by default
<Mabus> ekCo: yes
<goofrider> Mabus: I'll check on the GCC issue
<jeroen_> Backports server slow?
<blake> i'll see
<Mabus> goofrider: nice, thanks
<blake> brb
<liable> blake: type 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<jeroen_> downloading @ 6243B/s now, form backports
<liable> blake: see a ntfs partition?
<ekCo> hah
<blake> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<blake> /dev/hda1   *           1        3497    28089621   83  Linux
<blake> /dev/hda2            3498        3649     1220940    5  Extended
<blake> /dev/hda5            3498        3649     1220908+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ekCo> seems cedega does work on 64bit
<ekCo> without a chroot ><!
<ekCo> working for me right now :o
<ekCo> interesting :o
<liable> ekCo: got xmms working?
<goofrider> Mabus: not sure what I can do (not very good at comiling my own stuff). I guess you need to ceck your make files. Wish I could be mroe helpful
<liable> blake: 'lsmod' any ntfs looking modules?
<ekCo> liable, nope, but i managed to get cedega to run :o
<blake> you were right
<blake> it wasn't installed
<blake> i am installing it right now
<blake> now what should i type
<Mabus> goofrider: alright, thanks
<blake> should i be able to find it
<goofrider> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs???
<blake> i didn't have  ntfsprogs
<blake> i just got it tho
<goofrider> Mabus: At least now I know what it watch out for when I install VMware
<goofrider> LOL
<goofrider> what **to** watch out for
<Mabus> :)
<Mabus> problem is that the ubuntu stock kernel is compiled with gcc4
<seb128> it is not
<blake> did i not need to get that program?
<goofrider> did u try using automake and ./configure to change the build enivronemnt?
<blake> um....
<blake> i'm new
<Mabus> seb128: " *** Inappropriate build environment: you wanted to use gcc version 3.3.6 while kernel attempts to use gcc version 4.0.1."
<goofrider> that was for Mabus
<ekCo> how is unreal tournament 99 installed in ubuntu?
<ekCo> there is no setup or nothing, but its a native game to linux.
<seb128> Mabus:
<seb128>    * Force the kernel to use gcc-3.4:
<seb128>      - Add patchmakefile_force-gcc3.4.dpatch.
<seb128>      - Add Build-Dep: gcc-3.4.
<seb128> from 2.6.11.91-1.1
<goofrider> heh u rock
<blake> um
<ekCo> for a laugh i got worms world party installed on a 64bit system
<threat> lol
<threat> I am trying to get Ragnarok working under Linux :P
<ekCo> hehe
<threat> no luck with wine
<threat> going to try with crossover office now :)
<ekCo> i cant wait to play ut2007 :P
<ekCo> i've got exclusive pics from midway etc
<threat> :O
<Bazzi> :O
<Bazzi> leak them
<ekCo> and its native to linux
<threat> will that have linux support like the last one?
<ekCo> indeed
<threat> w00t
* threat moshes
<Bazzi> show us ze pics!
<blake> hey does anyone know how to work that app
<ekCo> some are on beyond unreal anyway
<Bazzi> :p
<ekCo> yeah apparantly, their creating a full dvd disc on the install..
<threat> what app?
<ekCo> so its a full linux disc.
<k_deft> have ubuntu another name
<k_deft> ?
<ekCo> and it auto runs according to epic.
<threat> w00t
<threat> k_deft, ?
<threat> k_deft, kubuntu?
<Bazzi> its still a year away so meh
<k_deft> srry nothhing
<Mabus> aha
<Raskall> hmm.. wonder if my hoary cd's are in the mail yet.. *sigh*
<Mabus> goofrider, seb128: I just replaced the symbolic link /usr/bin/gcc (which earlier pointed to /usr/bin/gcc4) with a link to /usr/bin/gcc-3.3
<seb128> ugly
<Nermal> no gcc-config ?
<Mabus> voila, vmware
<Zambba> What are the system requirements for (K)ubuntu? :$
<Nermal> Zambba, should be on kubuntu.org
<ekCo> ah what the? .transgaming isn't found..
<ekCo> how can this be, when im running it to install apps!?
<Nermal> Zambba, or not.. I dunno.. 700mhz cpu, 128 mb ram ?
<Nermal> minimum...
<Nermal> kde and gnome are both rather heavy
<blake> hey yall how do i get to the ubuntu forums
<blake> ??
<Nermal> forums.ubuntulinux.org ?
<Nermal> at a guess
<Raskall> www.ubuntuforums.org
<Zambba> How much does (K)ubuntu take hdd space?
<Nermal> d0h
<Nermal> Zambba, depends what you install
<Nermal> default is probably 1.5 - 2 gig
<Nermal> kde alone is about 500 mb
<blake> i had a questin but noone could answer it so i'm gona try the forums
<Nermal> blake, what was the question ? :)
<hector_> Hello everybody. Im From mexico. Im a debian user , now i decide to try ubuntu distro. :D
<Zambba> hello hector_ :)
<hector_> Hello Zambba where are you from ?
<Zambba> hector_: From Finland
<looksaus> is there something like pycairo for ubuntu
<looksaus> ?
<jeroen_> what is pycairo?
<Nermal> quite
<blake> ooh
<verden01> is skype avalaible for ubuntu?
<Nermal> verden01, yah
<Raskall> verden01: yup
<snader> verden01: yes
<Nermal> see http://ubuntuguide.org for how to install it
<snader> (:P)
<blake> it's probbally on the furm but how do i mount a ntfs drive
<Zambba> Okay. I've decided to try out (K)ubuntu. I have now 2 NTFS partitions on my computer (20 + 40 GB). Can Ubuntu's installer make my 20 GB ntfs drive to 15 GB?
<looksaus> jeroen_, python bindings for the cairo graphics system
<Nermal> http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype no less
<verden01> cool thanx  but i have an AMD64?
<Nermal> umm.. I dunno about that
<larsrohdin> maybe a bit offtopic, but is there a good program for making webpages? similar to Front page or dreamweaver?
<Nermal> larsrohdin, nvu.com
<Nermal> http://ubuntuguide.org/#nvu
<larsrohdin> is that open source?
<Nermal> yes
<Nermal> gpl
<verden01> k
<larsrohdin> nice, ill check it out, thanks
<Nermal> developed by the linspire folks
<Nermal> uses the mozilla gecko stuff
<hector_> I want to invite you all to get a lieh.net proyect.. that is an email open source proyect, unlimited GB for abount " 1500 " users
<Nermal> hector_, I find gmail fine :)
<hector_> jajajjaja yup i know gmail its find but im talking about open source , you can enter on the cpanel interface , ask for code , modify , and be on the lieh.net staff
<goofrider> nvue roxs
<hector_> thats the cool stuff :D
<larsrohdin> anyone from sweden in here?
<goofrider> it's available for win32 and os x too
<Zambba> larsrohdin: Almost ;)
<larsrohdin> Zambba, lol...
<thenuke> larsrohdin: near enough, why bother asking?
<larsrohdin> ever visited www.sweclockers.com?
<goofrider> it's in Debian Sid
<wdh> Zambba, no, it cannot..
<Zambba> sad :(
<wdh> Zambba, that is scheduled for the next release..
<Zambba> okay :)
<hector_> Do you know any geekradio ?
<wdh> Zambba, you might wanna consider using knoppix/qtparted for that
<hector_> or something like that ? im boring
<Zambba> wdh: Is that easy?
<Zambba> I just download Knoppix and do the thing with it and then I can install Ubuntu?
<Hans_de_Zwart> I installed ubuntu for the first time and cannot get my network interface working correctly. does anybody know what I could try?
<jeroen_> Gparted is easy, I guess Qtparted is the same program but for KDE?
<wdh> in knoppix you have to run a root-terminal.. and from that just run 'qtparted'
<wdh> jeroen_, pretty much
<Zambba> okay
<Zambba> How big is Knoppix?
<Nermal> jeroen_, not exactkyl
<hector_> What type of connection you have ADSL ?
<goofrider> I use Sysrescd for that
<Zambba> I sadly have only 512/512 kbit adsl
<Nermal> Zambba, 700mb .. you run it from the cd
<wdh> Zambba, one cd.. so be patient
<hector_> try pppeoconf in term
<Hans_de_Zwart> Zambba: I did it this morning on wdh's advice and it works perfeclty
<goofrider> Sysresqcd has LVM, NTFS, HFS, and many other things
<hector_> fuck oe i mean
<hector_> :D
<goofrider> and smaller (like 200MB)
<drcodedd2> I can clone my hdd to other hdd ?
<Zambba> goofrider: So I can use that to make my ntfs partition smaller?
<drcodedd2> like mirror?
<goofrider> drco: use partimage
<goofrider> if u'r doing a sector-level copy
<drcodedd2> thanx
<goofrider> for mirror (file-level) use rysnc, rsnapshot, or many other tools
<drcodedd2> it work good /
<drcodedd2> ?
<jeroen_> Zammba, it is doable to d/l with 312
<goofrider> drc: not sure. I heard it's gr8 though
<wdh> drcodedd2, dd will work just fine if you want an exact clone
<drcodedd2> I Have install arakie backup software , I install 30 days trayll
<goofrider> drc: partimage can even run as server so u can image to a remote server
<larsrohdin> Nermal, ive followed the guide, then what? what command starts the program?
<wdh> drcodedd2, dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb2
<drcodedd2> how I can unisntall it
<drcodedd2> it dosnt come with deb
<Zambba> Is this good partition scheme: 15 Gt ntfs for WinXP, 14 Gt ext3 for Ubuntu, 1 Gt swap for Ubuntu and rest of disk (some 30 GB) fat32 for workfiles?
<Zambba> Gt = GB
<drcodedd2> yes
<factorx> 1 gb swap is too much imho
<drcodedd2> but dd the dest hdd it will do boot from it ?
<goofrider> zambba: I'd put /boot and /usr  on their on parts
<malte`> 14GB for Ubuntu is a bit too much IMHO :|
<goofrider> drc: you'll have to boot from CD, chroot to the new part and run install-grub
<Zambba> Does the fat32 partition show as /dev/hda4 or something as stupid?
<drcodedd2> and if I use partimage?
<goofrider> RTFM re: grub
<drcodedd2> it will also boot automticly from dest , I Mean if I switch between the hdd?
<goofrider> partimage image the ENITRE DRIVE i think..... but if u image each parition seprately, u'll still have to do an install-drub
<larsrohdin> Nermal, you here?
<wdh> drcodedd2, what is it you want?? make a backup image of a partition? or replace a harddisk by another one?
<drcodedd2> k
<drcodedd2> replace by bigger hdd
<thenuke> friend of mine has IA-300B telewell ADSL-PCI  :I does anyone happen to know if ubuntu can support this
<drcodedd2> and boot from the new hdd
<wdh> drcodedd2, then just use dd if=xxx of=xxx
<drcodedd2> I can then boot from the new hdd?
<larsrohdin> ok someone else then... i just installed nvu, how do i start it?
<drcodedd2> or I need to install somthing?
<goofrider> drc: maybe it's easier if u dd the whole drive, then extend the partition (using parted), reboot, then resize_ext3
<drcodedd2> k
<goofrider> make sure u REBOOT after resizing the partition, but u resize_ext3
<goofrider> before *** u resize ext3
<goofrider> u can extend ext3 while the partition is mounted
<goofrider> done it MANY TIMES in LVM  :)
<jacobe> hey sorry but i cant use the debian binary i got from marillat for mplayer on my hoary
<jacobe> anyone possibly help me?
<goofrider> that depends on the problem   LOL
<snader> jacobe: do you get an error message?
<snader> "can't use" is a bit vague
<jacobe> i get a error message
<jacobe> i mean it game with three files
<jacobe> two gz
<jacobe> and one called debian-binary
<Nermal> larsrohdin, ?
<jacobe> idont know what to do with any of them
<Nermal> I guess nvu starts the program
<Nermal> or /opt/nvu/nvu ?
<Nermal> or something like that
<goofrider> jacob did u add marialliat to your apt sources.list?
<jacobe> no is that in the /etc
<jacobe> is that the better way?
<goofrider> Nermel: did u install the DEB from nvu.com? That DEB install to /opt I thinl
<Nermal> anyone using xchat on ubuntu and know how to fix the "open in existing window" stuff so it actually does and doesn't open a new firefox window
<Nermal> goofrider, larsrohdin is the one installing nvu
<larsrohdin> Nermal, i just followed the guide you sent me...
<larsrohdin> and im not using gnome. so that gnome-panel thing doesn't help me...
<goofrider> jaocb:   "deb-src ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main"
<Amaranth> no!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Nermal> larsrohdin, so there should be a /opt/nvu dir there now
<goofrider> add that to your sources.list and use apt-get or synaptic to install whatever u need from marillat
<Amaranth> If you're going to be stupid enough to use marillat at least use the testing repo.
<larsrohdin> Nermal, oh, now something happened!=)
<jacobe> adding unstable is a good idea?
<goofrider> Amaranth: maybe u should explain the ramiflicatin of adding Marrilat to sources.list instead of just plain bashing everyone recomending it
<larsrohdin> Nermal, is NVU a worthy competitor to dreamweaver?
* cyphase says to people who still don't think linux is the future..
<goofrider> Lars: It's far from Dreamweaver. But it's better than FrontPage
<goofrider> LOL
<cyphase> "Wake up and smell the silicon!"
<jacobe> should i turn off marrilat by adding a "#" to it after i get mplayer?
<AirWays> Does sources.list work now?
<blake> i need my files off of e ntfs partition.............but hat's all i want, i don't want o keep th ntfs file sysem but oha nce andhen i wan o chang it o ext3 format.................can anoe help me?
<larsrohdin> goofrider, ok... thanks
<goofrider> Jacob: probly a good idea
<jacobe> ok ill try it then for mplayer at least
<Amaranth> goofrider: Random breakages because it's for Debian is is tracking Debian. Difficulty upgrading to breezy later because of newer packages gotten from marillat. Probably some more I can't think of right now.
<goofrider> Jacob: I have Marillat testing too, I forgot why
<blake> ???
<blake> is there a program i can use??
<goofrider> Amaranth: and it'll be any better if they download the DEB from Marilat and install manually? The same version # conflicts apply
<Amaranth> goofrider: Exactly. Thus the 'stupid' comment. It's a stupid thing to do.
<goofrider> The bottom line is, if u add a third-party repo, the user needs to be responsible for conflicts
<Amaranth> goofrider: But they aren't. They expect help here and file bug reports.
<goofrider> Amaranth: well then maybe Marillat should not even be mENTIONED in the wiki and Ubuntuguide
<Amaranth> goofrider: ubuntuguide is totally unofficial. It's written by a user, not a dev.
<Amaranth> goofrider: And the wiki is edittable by all.
<goofrider> then maybe YOU should add some warning there?
<linuxboy> someone should start a ubuntu version of Marillat
<goofrider> If you feel so strongly about it
<Amaranth> linuxboy: The backports folks are going to, iirc. Of course backports have some of the same problems...
<dolny> :D
<dolny> just wanted to say that i finally got the drivers to work
<goofrider> linuxboy: I'm with Amarath on that. Marillat should not be in Ubuntu offcially
<dolny> :D
<JaneW> OMG, can anyone tell me why my firefox windows either hang or close spontaneously suddenly? :(((
<goofrider> But people are gonna do what they wanna do no matter how many times you tell them no
<goofrider> it's more practical to tell them to do it the safe way
<JaneW> makes wiki editing not fun...
<jacobe> now i dont even know what mplayer package name to enter on apt-get
<dolny> if anyone has problems with ati on ubuntu http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&page=1&pp=10
<dolny> does anybody has the same problem with opera:
<dolny> when i launch it it freezes on the first setup screen
<dolny> ?
<blake> gosh is there any way i can get my music files from ntfs that anyone knows of??
<Nermal> sure
<Nermal> mount -t ntfs /mnt/hda1 /mountpoint
<jacobe> i had to compile a separate kernel that could mount the ntfs drive with fedora
<jacobe> not sure about ubuntu
<Nermal> nah..
<goofrider> blake: did u install ntfsprogs?
<Nermal> modprobe ntfs
<Nermal> then just mount it
<dolny> you can mount it normally its in the guide
<blake> yeah ...just did it do i need to reboot
<Nermal> sudo modprobe ntfs even
<blake> wait what ami saying
<Nermal> blake, don't have to reboot
<blake> it's linux
<goofrider> u don't need to reboot, it's Linux
<mindspin> ;-)
<Nermal> blake, sudo modprobe ntfs then mount the partition
<blake> ok
<AirWays> Where I can get wine emulator?
<goofrider> apt-get wine
<goofrider> in universe
<blake> what does that mean
<Nermal> which ?
<cyphase> apt-get wine
<cyphase> apt-get cheese
<cyphase> apt-get pizza
<goofrider> # sudo apt-get install wine
<jeroen_> apt-get install picknick
<Nermal> jeroen_, picnic
<jeroen_> package picknick not found
<Fator_Dee> in terminal you write "sudo apt-get install programhereyouwanttoinstall" and it install the program for you if it's available
<gorilla_> Nermal, that's was what i thought... that works much better. :-)
<Nermal> :)
<goofrider> apt-get is the package manager in Ubuntu, like yum, up2date, etc.
<jeroen_> picnic: Picnic is a meta package which's dependencies are: wine, cheese,
<goofrider> if u prefer, use Synaptic. Which is GUI
<blake> can i cpy and paste that
<blake> or
<jeroen_> Nermal: I'm dutch, we call it picknick.. stupid, huh?
<blake> do i need to do something diff
<Nermal> jeroen_, not stupid
<blake> i've ben trying to do this for hours
<Nermal> blake, well.. the sudo modprobe ntfs you can copy and paste
<mindspin> in germany we call iz picknick too
<Nermal> then you'll need to mount the drive somewhere, so create a mountpoint..
<gorilla_> blake: yes, you can copy and paste apt-get install picnic.
<Nermal> like mkdir /mnt/music
<Nermal> then do mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/music
<goofrider> sudo mkdir
<goofrider> since /mnt is root-writable only
<Nermal> and your windows drive should be under /mnt/music
<Nermal> aye.. sudo for the mkdir and mount
<goofrider> sudo mount as well
<abbas>  mac-fdisk -l
<abbas>  mkdir /home/USER/OSX
<blake> ok....
<abbas> mount -t hfsplus /dev/hda3 /home/abbas/OSX
<blake> now i did that it's just another line
<blake> root@LittleWhiteBox:/home/blake # sudo modprobe ntfs
<blake> root@LittleWhiteBox:/home/blake #
<Nermal> blake, yes.. that worked then
<devazion> Hi, i installed hoary with standard settings. I have only one (IDE) drive, it has 2 primary partitons (/ and swap) and 1 logical (/home) all using reiserfs. The problem is that it can't boot, I get GRUB error 17.
<Nermal> linux doesn't want a pat on the back or to inform you every time a tool peforms correctly
* blake scratches head
<Nermal> it's just expected
<Nermal> now make a dir for the mountpoint
<Nermal> sudo mkdir /mnt/music or something
<blake> brb i need more "blood"
<desplesda> devazion, it may be that grub wasnt installed properly
<goofrider> devaz: not sure what error 17 is but u should try booting from CD, chroot the HDD and run install-grub
<blake> ok back
<goofrider> devaz: did u even get a grub menu BTW?
<devazion> desplesda, goofrider, Error 17 means that it can't identify the partition
<goofrider> oh u must have the wrong stage1.5
<goofrider> at least the boot sector is OK
<blake> hey do i make the dir in the computer dir???
<blake> or what
<goofrider> blake u can make it ANYWHERE
<devazion> goofrider, the output told me that it made me a menu yeah
<mindspin> you could make it anywhere
<goofrider> devaz: so the error happens AFTER u picked a kernel?
<Nermal> blake, use the command I said
<Nermal> 3 times
<Nermal> I don't mind n00bs but deaf noobs piss me off
<blake> um
<devazion> goofrider, I really don't know, the installation is pretty much automatic...
<blake> how do i make a floder?
<daniels> Nermal: go easy
<mindspin> mkdir
<Nermal> daniels, I am :)
<Nermal> I think I've been rather patient today for the amount of coffee to typing ratio I'm on#
<mindspin> mkdir = make directory
<goofrider> devaz: Generally I use ext2/3 for the /boot so I won't see this kind of problems
<Nermal> and the fact I've said the same thing 3 times
<goofrider> anyways, google from "grub error 17"
<goofrider> u'll find lots of instructions
* |QuaD-_ is happy cuz beagle made it finally, but sad he has to go take a final
<goofrider> looks like u need to boot from CD and do a install-grub
<Nermal> shame all the ops do it badger people who have been helping out, not help out themselves
<cmbroth> I used qtparted on my ntfs partition w/o any problems
<Nermal> :)
<eruin> |QuaD-_: welcome to the club
<cmbroth> Sorry, slipped backwards a few hours :)
<abbas>  mac-fdisk -l
<Nermal> yah.. ntfs resizing has been around for a while
<abbas> mount -t hfsplus /dev/hda3 /home/abbas/OSX
<devazion> goofrider, That might be a sollution. I've already googled it. It means it can't identify the partition...
<Amaranth> goofrider: All the references I can find on the wiki for marillat say it'll break things.
<goofrider> devaz: But if u'r gonna go thru that trouble, I recommend u might as well create a tiny /boot with ext2
<blake> ok i think in the midst of all of this i already made like 5 new folders
<Nermal> blake, I told you to do sudo mkdir /mnt/music
<Nermal> what part of that don't you understand ?
<mindspin> dev, you can try booting knoppix, mmount /mnt/dev/hda1 and vi /etc/fstab
<abbas> mount -t hfsplus /dev/hdax /home/user/OSX
<Nermal> then I told you (twice) to do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/music
<Nermal> again, which part is giving you problem
<blake> ok
<devazion> goofrider, Thanks I will go reinstall with ext3 as /... If it then works I will report this error. Thanks
<blake> where can i find that
* Nermal gives up
<mindspin> but reinstalling grub will be the solution
<chrissturm> whats a good gnome gui to burn isos?
<devazion> mindspin, It will?
<mindspin> sure
<eruin> |QuaD-_: now all we have to do is wait for inotify 0.20 kernels ;)
<|QuaD-_> eruin: you can install the patch
<blake> ok i did that
<|QuaD-_> i haven't decided if i will yet
<mindspin> what fs type do you have?
<blake> now i have
<devazion> mindspin, Reiserfs
<goofrider> devaz: u can just resize your root and squeeze a /boot (100MB is enough)
<blake> root@LittleWhiteBox:/home/blake # sudo modprobe ntfs
<blake> root@LittleWhiteBox:/home/blake # sudo mkdir /mnt/music
<blake> root@LittleWhiteBox:/home/blake #
<mindspin> worjed fine for me....
<eruin> |QuaD-_: I'd rather not mess with kernels again.. haha... patched mine to get dma support for my sata and ide-cd :)
<Nermal> blake, and ?
<Nermal> so now mount the partition
<devazion> goofrider, I will do that!
<blake> how
<Nermal> 4TH TIME: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/music
<cmbroth> lol
<devazion> Thanks a lot for the support everybody!
<blake> i have 2 hard drives
<Nermal> oh jesus
<pef> hello
<cmbroth> try man mount
<Nermal> I'm not even going to attempt to explain this one
<devazion> blake, rtfm should fit in here =)
<cmbroth> 2nd hard drive drive should be hdb1
* blake looks for rubber maul fix all
<|QuaD-_> eruin: lol
<devazion> Bye! Thanks!
<Amaranth> chrissturm: nautilus can burn ISOs
<eruin> |QuaD-_: what was the option needed for mounted drives?
<Amaranth> chrissturm: right click on the ISO file :)
<|QuaD-_> eruin: the instructions are here if you change your mind: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BeagleInstallHowto
<eruin> xattr?
<eruin> cheers ;)
<|QuaD-_> xussr_attributes, or something like that
<blake> yeah that's what i hear
<chrissturm> amaranth: thx, just saw it :)
<blake> so then i should just type that
<chrissturm> how can i enable dma as default for my cdrom /dev/hdc
<goofrider> Amaranth: well I'll try my best not to recommend ppl to include marillat
<cmbroth> I think someone just mentioned having to patch the kernel to get DMA support
<Nermal> blake,  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/music ?
<goofrider> Personally I pin Marillat to a low priority so I have no issues whatsoever
<Nermal> cmbroth, nah.. hdparm -d 1 /dev/<whatever> will turn it on
<chrissturm> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc works
<Nermal> I'm just not sure how to make it default on boot in ubuntu
<blake> actually to be exact
<blake> yall
<goofrider> cmb: Kernel had DMA for yrs, whatcha talking about?
<blake> i have 2 hard drives 2 cd drives and a floppy
<chrissturm> i think its an option in /etc/modules
* Nermal explodes
<AirWays> How I can install FTP server to my Ubuntu?
<Nermal> apt-get install pure-ftpd ?
<cmbroth> |QuaD-_: I'd rather not mess with kernels again.. haha... patched mine to get dma support for my sata and ide-cd :)
<Nermal> blake, just try the command
<|QuaD-_> cmbroth: ok....
<|QuaD-_> alright final time ttyl
<blake> hda1
<goofrider> Nermel: to mount at boottime, modify your /etc/fstab
<chrissturm> since i am using ubuntu i finally stopped using self compiled kernels
<blake> or hdb1
<Nermal> goofrider, no.. to turn dma on
<mindspin> blake, why not installing xp?
<Nermal> blake, both
<AirWays> Okay
<goofrider> isn't it on my default?
<Nermal> well.. is your music on C or D ?
<goofrider> by default?
<goofrider> the installer should have detected it
<Nermal> if it's on C then hda1 if it's on D then hdb1
<cmbroth> Sorry, think I confused the issue(s), I'll go hide in the corner now..
<chrissturm> nermal: not neccesarily. my hda is g: in xp :)
<blake> can't i just say hdb2?
<Nermal> chrissturm, please don't start
<blake> and then it would defenately work?
<Nermal> blake, well that will be partition 2 on the primary slave. is that what you want
<chrissturm> hmm, ok
* chrissturm stops to start
<Nermal> blake, please do not ask for advice if you are then going to discard it and wildly guess what to do
<blake> ok
<Nermal> either follow the advice or don't ask
<blake> sry
<blake> so
<blake> what was it
<blake>  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/music
<goofrider> Nermel: you're not obligted to any handholding
<blake> right
<Nermal> if it's on C then hda1 if it's on D then hdb1
<blake> i'm going to try it
<Fackamato> Iron Maiden - Somewhere in Time - Stranger in a Strange Land
<Fackamato> \o/
<Fackamato> Dx
<blake> it's pins on the actual hard drive are set to slave if that helps
<goofrider> hey I have CJK support???  LOL
<blake> holly crap
<blake> it worked i think
<Nermal> go to /mnt/music in nautilus or wherever and see if your music is there
<freex> i need help in python2.4,
<blake> i don't know how to open the program
<blake> lol
<Nermal> blake, buy a mac
<Nermal> I fail to see how linux is so complicated compared to windows
<cmbroth> Go to places, filesystem, them click on /mnt and then on /music
<Nermal> I also fail to see how some people manage to clothe and feed themselves
<Nermal> and I've run out of coffee :(
<cmbroth> Gnome and KDE are easier than Windoze!
<Nermal> and hopefully more intuitive
<goofrider> Blake: Maybe u should RTFM
<goofrider> there's plenty of resources avail
<Nermal> you don't go to start to shutdown the machine for example
<cmbroth> No coffee?! Run screaming to the nearest 7-11
<goofrider> try asking Google and Ubuntuforums
<Nermal> cmbroth, I only had some crap instant coffee anyway, but at least it was caffiene :|
<cmbroth> The Ubuntu forums are very helpful
<Nermal> blake, what's your paypal account # so I can bill it ?
<cmbroth> lol
<nevyn> start -> shutdown has to be the most braindead piece of ui design ever.
<goofrider> Nermal: U've provided more handholding then it's needed
<Nermal> goofrider, I tried :(
<Nermal> nevyn, nah .. "control - alt - delete" to log on is
<goofrider> Nermel: At some point, u need to say no, RTFM
<goofrider> LOL
<nevyn> Nermal: no that makes sense... because it's a privilaged call to trap that.
<mindspin> blake, did your mum allow you to install ubuntu on the computer?
<Nermal> nevyn, "use the combination of keys used to reboot the machine to start your login"
<goofrider> blake: no offense, but there are PLENTY of step-by-step guide on how to mount NTFS on Linux
<Nermal> goofrider, I do.. but then I'd get questions like "RTFM? where? how? what? why?"
<goofrider> Nermal: U don't use Ctrl-Alt-Del to login in XP if u have welcome screen
<Nermal> goofrider, oh. never used XP
<cmbroth> We need to start this guy on the HOWTO doc.. anyone know the address right off?
<daniels> Nermal: 'buy a mac' is not constructive
<Nermal> daniels, oh for gods sake
<goofrider> to MS's credit, the C-A-D seq for login is so that trojans can't trap the seq and provide a fake login
<Nermal> the last god knows how many lines WERE constructive
<goofrider> that was an explicit design decision
<daniels> i understand that it's trying, but please don't get acerbic
<albacker> i want to install a package but that needs another, and the other one needs another one. . all the packages are in the same dir. is there any way to solve this ? in mandrake was something like rpm -ihv * or rpm -Uhv *
<daniels> if you need to walk away, then just walk away
<Drako60> is there anyway to tell what modules are loaded and boot and in which order?
<Nermal> daniels, yes.. you should
<blake> ok the folder is there .....but i can't get in it
<cmbroth> albacker, are you using synaptic or a terminal window?
<goofrider> albacker: use apt-get or synaptic
<albacker> no, dpkg !
<goofrider> LMAO
<Nermal> you know.. after helping quite a few people out, expecially very trying people, a little bit of sarcasm at the end just about keeps me from screaming.
<goofrider> use apt-get
<albacker> i have all packages in the same dir. and doing dpkg -i *
<albacker> goofrider !! i have the packages! ! ! !
<cmbroth> apt-get is much easier and will take care of most of your dependencies automagically
<Nermal> Comments like that don't encourage people to help trying users at all
<kamstrup> albacker: dpkg -i *.deb
<cmbroth> That works too ;)
<albacker> kamstrup, yeah, but that doesnt install !
<kamstrup> Are you sure?
<albacker> yes
<freex> when i type "kinterbasdb.init(type_conv=100)" i get an error
<Nermal> why you chose to pick on certain people who are helping out a lot is beyond me
<albacker> it says, problems installiing this
<goofrider> albacker:... and all the dependency is there too? I don't why it doesn't work
<albacker> goofrider, me too
<albacker> maybe it starts installing another package before the other.
<freex> Traceback (most recent call last):
<freex>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in ?
<freex>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/kinterbasdb/__init__.py", line 343, in init
<freex>     fakeFunc.func_code = realFunc.func_code
<freex> ValueError: Date() requires a code object with 0 free vars, not 1
<AirWays> Package pure-ftpd not found
<goofrider> albackerL have u tried adding the DEB to available?
<cmbroth> Can you cut-n-paste the error message?
<goofrider> dpkg --add-avail or something
* Nermal is pissed off now
<albacker> goofrider,  ?
<goofrider> Nermal: What's wrongbud?
<blake> it says i don't have permitions to view it
<goofrider> albacker: yeah.. I think it sounds like some missing dependency
<Nermal> typing my ass off and getting whinged at for letting off a little bit of steam after telling people to do the same thing 5 times
<mindspin> stay cool
<Nermal> I was
<AirWays> What is good FTP program for Ubuntu?
<Nermal> gftp ?
<Fator_Dee> AirWays: gftp
<AirWays> Server I mean
<cmbroth> I like ncftp
<Nermal> AirWays, pure-ftpd ?
<Nermal> proftpd ?
<AirWays> But that package not found
<AirWays> pure-ftpd
<goofrider> blake: well then obviously.. change the permissions
<Nermal> blake, sudo umount /mnt/music; sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=022 /dev/hda1 /mnt/music
<goofrider> use SFTP instead of plain FTP whenever u can
<goofrider> do not install FTP server unlesss u have no other options. FTP is VERY insecure
<AirWays> But I want to install FTP-Server
<albacker> ariways, why not a 80 one ?
<goofrider> I'm jusat saying, re-evalute your need to see if u really need an FTP server
<Nermal> AirWays, so apt-get install pure-ftpd
<albacker> AirWays, http
<Nermal> hmm
<dballester> hi to all
<AirWays> But it says to package not founfd
<Nermal> ubuntu (~) $ aptitude search pure-ftpd
<Nermal> p   pure-ftpd                       - Pure-FTPd FTP server
<Nermal> tis here :|
<Nermal> you got all the repositories enabled ?
<daniels> Nermal: you're undoubtedly helping a lot, which everyone appreciates, but if you're friendly to users, people are going to stick around a lot more.
<dballester> OT: anybody can point me to the right way to know how wine make file associations? ( I wanna launc openoffice for sxw files under my Lotus Notes mail client ) TIA
<albacker> guys can someone give me some repos
<Nermal> daniels, I know. I'm sorry. :|
<Nermal> AirWays, Section: universe/net
<daniels> thanks; i'm not trying to come off as unappreciative
<xxenon> where do I configure the actions taken with ACPI events ? (lid closed, power button...)
<Nermal> make sure you have universe enabled
<Drako60> i just want to know how to see what modules are being loaded at boot and what order
<Nermal> Drako60, I think some are loaded in initrd
<Nermal> things like disc controller modules / etc
<Drako60> yes those are the ones i want to know the order of
<goofrider> but u'd think someone know enough about comupters to get on IRC would at least know how to be as self-sufficient as they can
<Seveas> xxenon, /etc/acpi/*
<kass> hey some problems here with hoary. When selecting anything over 640x480 res screen goes all weird. might be related to HorizSync/Vertical Refresh  Any ideas?
<Seveas> but be carful with what you do there :)
<mindspin> kass what videocard? hardware?
<spacemind> hys ppl
<Nermal> I've had that with integrated video cards being set to some stupidly low amount of ram in the bios
<kass> NVIDIA Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64
<spacemind> can anyone make me change my ideas between using debian and migrate to ubuntu ?
<Nermal> hum
<Ironfrost> hi - I need to create a new partition to install Windows
<Nermal> spacemind, sane release cycle ? :)
<goofrider> spacemind; 6 month release cycle, guranteed
<kass> well it works fine in windows
<Ironfrost> I just installed gparted
<Tybor2> hi people... can someone send me output of "dpkg --get-selections" runned on a "clean" hoary?
<spacemind> Nermal :)
<mindspin> I got a machine here with sis chipset and I never get it runnining whatever card is inside (nvidia, ati, s3)
<Nermal> spacemind, it depends what branch of debian you use
<Ironfrost> should I unmount my main partition so that I can shrink it
<spacemind> Nermal: I use debian sarge with fluxbox
<goofrider> spacemind: Xorg
<Ironfrost> or would that cause things to fall down?
<xxenon> Seveas - thx.
<goofrider> Ironfrost: u can't umount your main part ( i tried)
<Nermal> spacemind, hmm.. the main things with ubuntu are userfriendliness and good support for gnome /kde
<goofrider> U have to boot from CD
<Ironfrost> OK
<AirWays> How I can restart vsftp ?
<Nermal> so I'm not sure how much you would gain by switching
<Ironfrost> boot from a LiveCD?
<Nermal> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftp restart
<spacemind> can i install fluxbox and have a desktop chooser ?
<AirWays> OKay thanks
<Nermal> or vsftpd
<Ironfrost> in that case, how would I be able to change my partitions?
<Nermal> I guess...
<Seveas> spacemind, yes
<kass> mindspin: NVIDIA Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64   ift works peachy in windows
<Nermal> Ironfrost, you can't unmount / usually
<goofrider> Iron: what do u mean by changing paritions?
<Nermal> as /bin/mount is under / ;)
<goofrider> You can't umount /
<goofrider> but u can boot from a diffrent partition as root
<mindspin> yep but I never get any linux with xserver running on that box , but its a cheapo one
<Nermal> best thing would be to get a livecd or an installer cd and use the partitioner on that
<goofrider> using a livecd is the simplest
<mindspin> did you try running live cd on it?
<spacemind> ok, i will take a look :) a p 400mhz with 768ram is ok to use gnome ?
<Nermal> spacemind, ram is fine.. cpu might chug a little
<Nermal> but should be usuable
<goofrider> space: I switched to Ubuntu cause Iget things as current as Sid but with better stablilty
<Seveas> it'll be usable
<goofrider> space: I have 512MB and 933MHz P3. Working pretty welll (with load of daemons in the background)
<Seveas> goofrider, there are even things from experimental in Ubuntu :)
<Ironfrost> goofrider: Gparted tells me that I have /dev/hda1 (my main partition), and /dev/hda2 (extended) which contains /dev/hda5 (linux-swap)
<spacemind> goofrider: i wanna give a try because what you say :)
<Ironfrost> what I want to do (and what I mean by 'changing partitions') is to shrink /dev/hda1 and create a fat32 partition
<Nermal> Ironfrost, you can't resize / when it's mounted.. and when linux is running you generally can't unmount /
<goofrider> space: what did I say?
<goofrider> don't blame me!!!!
<Ironfrost> Nermal - OK
<|iXiiOn|> hello
<Nermal> Ironfrost, a livecd runs from the cd, so / isn't mounted, meaning you can resizer it
<Ironfrost> do any liveCDs have partition editing tools?
<Nermal> resize*
<goofrider> well, make sure u don't run too many daemons. 400MHz might not be enough
<Nermal> umm... knoppix will have
<Ironfrost> preferably something graphical
<Ironfrost> 'k
<Nermal> I think
<mindspin> knoppix has qtpatred
<Nermal> there you go :)
<spacemind> goofrider: lol :)
<cmbroth> MEPIS has qtparted also
<Ironfrost> thanks a lot
<|iXiiOn|> i have a question does it make sense to use ubuntu for a 300mhz pc ?
<cyphase> where's the gzip module for apache2? or is libapache-mod-gzip for apache1 and 2?
<Ironfrost> I think I have knoppix lying around somewhere, so I'll use that
<spacemind> if i use debian as experimental isnt almost the same as ubuntu ?
<Nermal> |iXiiOn|, not for much graphical stuff
<goofrider> SysresqCd has QTParted as well (but the CD itself is terminal)
<Nermal> something like fluxbox may be ok
<|iXiiOn|> Nermal no hust office stuff
<|iXiiOn|> just
<Nermal> but it's probably not quite quick enough for gnome / kde
<daniels> spacemind: no, experimental is different.  it still has older versions of gnome and xorg in particular, and we have a different set of packages, different default setup, etc.
<goofrider> I live SysResqCd better since it's small (200MB), has LVM, ReiserFs, XFS, HTS
<goofrider> HFS
<Nermal> |iXiiOn|, I mean any graphics.. ie: a graphical environment
<spacemind> okay, great, i will definitly give a try now :)
<Nermal> 300mhz makes a nice console machine :)
<goofrider> and a textmode live CD is better since the boot time is MUCH SHORTER than Knoppix
<Nermal> |iXiiOn|, how much ram ?
<|iXiiOn|> 64 :)
<Drako60> Questiong, how does the kernel check the cable bits against the BIOS?
<spacemind> Nermal: console ? i play unreal tournament with it in debian :)
<Nermal> |iXiiOn|, may just be enough to install :)
<mindspin> make it a router ;-)
<cmbroth> On a 300MHz?
<spacemind> cmbroth: 350mhz overclocked to 400mhz
<Nermal> heh
<Nermal> speeed
<cyphase> does anyone know where the gzip module for apache2? or is libapache-mod-gzip for apache 1 and 2?
<|iXiiOn|> hm wel then i think i better take win98 or something
<goofrider> speaking of router.. any of u tried ClarkConnect? I use IPCop but I'd like some fancier features
<spacemind> i have some debian routers with 166mhz and 64ram :)
<Nermal> |iXiiOn|, openoffice will definately chug on that machine
<mindspin> there are some small computer distros out there, try google
<bloomberg> is there an inbox-monitor available for Ubuntu?
<Nermal> bloomberg, sure.. there are panel apps
<Nermal> a local inbox or something like gmail ?
<zxc> does anyone know how to make the "unhide" and "user" options for the CD-Rom in the "Fstab"
<goofrider> space: let me just say that Gnome perform betters than KDE on my Ubuntu box
<bloomberg> can't find it in apt-cache search inbox
<cyphase> |iXii0n|, use it as a cluster node ;)
<goofrider> space: so avoid KDE if u can.....
<|iXiiOn|> hehe
<daniels> goofrider: performance of the two differs between machines.  one is cpu-heavy, the other ram-heavy.
<ayvmaat_> use XFCE !
<goofrider> space: I use IPcop for my router
<bloomberg> local inbox
<goofrider> GPL
<bloomberg> evolution actually
<Seveas> cyphase, isn;t that integrated into apache 2?
<goofrider> 40MB installer
<munki> bloomberg , try search in synaptic .
<daniels> you can't make a blanket statement that either is faster than the other
<|iXiiOn|> no its for my father i thought it would be nice to update his pc ab bit
<cyphase> Seveas, i don't think so, because its not sending it compressed
<bloomberg> munki: i have, no results for inbox that are panel apps
<|iXiiOn|> now he has an 100mhz 486 :)
<goofrider> daniel: which one is which?  LOL
<cyphase> Seveas, it sends the gzip header, but its not actually compressed
<Nermal> p   mboxcheck-applet                - A GNOME2 applet to check your mboxes ?
<goofrider> daniels: I wasn't trying to make a blanket statement, my system is somewhat similiar in specs to space's
<bloomberg> yeah i tried that, can't find it on the Add Panel though, do I have to put it on there manually
<Nermal> ummm
<goofrider> and my comment was stircitly in that context. My recommendation to him based on our similar systems
<daniels> fair enough
<|iXiiOn|> well i konw 300mhz is almost crpa but i dont want to through it away , and i cant build always routers out of the old pc .. :)
<zxc> if I was to add "unhide" to the Fstab do I just do ,Unhide after the option for the drive
<Nermal> bloomberg, a killall gnome-panel made it appear for me
<Nermal> (it respawns)
<spacemind> |iXiiOn|: install debian with fluxbox, it rox a lot :)
<goofrider> ixii: yeah fluxbox might work well
<goofrider> how much RAM does it have though
<|iXiiOn|> 64 mb
<ayvmaat_> BlackBox 4 ever
<bloomberg> Nermal: how do I get the panel back again, just gnome-panel?
<goofrider> well.... maybe not
<goofrider> LMAO
<Nermal> bloomberg, it should come back itself :|
<mindspin> is it possible to apgrade it (ramwize)
<Nermal> maybe killall -HUP would have been a better plan :|
<|iXiiOn|> are there complett distros fpr old pcs ?
<Nermal> redhat 6 ? :)
<mindspin> check google there are some
<Nermal> erm.. debian ?
<bretzel> bloomberg: just exec gnome-panel
<kynes> hi
<Nermal> debian woody loves old machiens
<mindspin> but I hjave no link
<goofrider> just use Ubuntu server
<Nermal> goofrider, aye.. but the installer still need > 32mb
<kynes> I can't compile some code using xlib.h
<goofrider> it'll depend on what u wanna do with it
<kynes> or other things from X11
<kynes> what must I do ?
<bloomberg> ok thanks
<kynes> I know ubuntu hoary uses xorg
<Nermal> kynes, what's the error ?
<goofrider> Like I said, I use the IPCop distro for router
<kynes> there is no header file like that
<kynes> that's the cause
<kynes> where can I find the devel files of xorg?
<kynes> will X11 devel files work?
<kynes> I'm kinda confused about that
<Nermal> apt-get install xlibs-dev
<Nermal> ?
<goofrider> kynes: maybe try searching for Xlib.h on packages.debian.org or packages.ubuntulinux.org???
<kynes> will it work for xorg?
<Nermal> "X Window System client library development files"
<thenuke> could you build windows xp with tools made for win 3.11
<Nermal> I think so
<daniels> kynes: it's in a bunch of libraryes.  xlib.h is libx11-dev.  you can get most of the client-side hearders with xlibs-dev, libxss-dev, libxinerama-dev, libxxf86vm-dev, libxxf86misc-dev, and libxxf86dga-dev
<goofrider> u should be able to find packges by the files they contain
<daniels> also, 'libraries', 'headers'.  bleh.
* Nermal makes daniels coffee
<kynes> why doesn't ubuntu come with these things
<Nermal> it does
<goofrider> thenuke: win3.1 tools make win16 apps. it'll run on XP just looks like crap and doesn't have 32-bit mode addressing
<Nermal> they just aren't installed by default
<Nermal> people are expected to use debs of precompiled stuff, not compile there own
<karim___> hi
<Nermal> their*
<thenuke> goofrider: smartass? yes.
<karim___> does anyone know if something like an usb driver that makes a PC like a Usb Mass Storage exist ?
<goofrider> kynes: it's very easy to figure out what dev packages to get once u get used to the packaging system
<Nermal> karim___, sure.. just plug the usb device in and you should get an icon on the desktop
<kynes> I'm getting xlibs-dev and it's dependencies now
<MyKq3> hello ppl whats up :)
<goofrider> thenuke:  LOL
<Nermal> lo MyKq3
<neofeed> what's the reason ubuntu (hoary) runs with an ageing version of gaim... new one is hardly stable or something?
<goofrider> neofeed: hoary-backport has a new one
<FlyingSquirrel32> How do I tell gnome to run sudo dpkg -i filename whenever I d-click on a .deb ?
<goofrider> not sure if that's new enough for u
<Nermal> NeoCool, that was the latest that was available at the time of the freeze.. simple
<kynes> what's the difference between xorg and X11
<Nermal> FlyingSquirrel32, bad plan
<FlyingSquirrel32> Nermal, why?
<Andril> hello
<goofrider> neofeed: the version of GAI is picked probly becauase that was the stable version when hoary is frozen
<Andril> I am stuck in Crash City
<karim___> Nermal no I mean the other way around.
<thenuke> goofrider: or am I wrong? does X11-devel  work for xorg
<Nermal> because a) sudo is for console.. you want gtksudo or similar and b) no console will appear so no confirmation text or error messages will appear
<neofeed> goofrider, hmm okay gotta add hoary-backports
<goofrider> xorg is the X server lib I think
<goofrider> and X11 is the X client lib
<karim___> Nermal kind of it is with firewire
<karim___> how
<FlyingSquirrel32> Nermal, if you're thinking of security, I still have to authorize it by putting in my password
<goofrider> But I'm just guessing
<Nermal> you want to make a PC appear as a usb storage device ?
<Amaranth> hey, macs can do that, but as firewire
<karim___> nermal exactly
<Nermal> a windows PC ?
<goofrider> well Firewire is VERY diffrent from USB
<kynes> goofrider: I think it's a bit wrong.. because I know they are doing approximately the same job but they're different
<daniels> kynes: x11 is the protocol that we use
<Nermal> goofrider, thank god :)
<neofeed> goofrider, is there a tutorial or somesuch on how to create ubuntu packages?
<karim___> I have seen a topic about that somewhere, but I don't remember where
<bloomberg> ok so I've put in mailcheck i now get ""The panel encountered a problem while loading OAFIID:GNOME_MboxCheck. delete applet from config?"
<goofrider> in the fact that USB requires a a node act as the host for all transfers
<daniels> kynes: xorg is an organisation (x.org) that produces the sample implementation of x11 -- clients, libraries, servers
<Xappe> hmm, have they solved the issues woth backports and upgrading? or do I have to track the backports down myself when it's time to upgrade?
<karim___> a linux pc or windows, whatever
<Nermal> bloomberg, :(
<larsrohdin> a bit off topic, but can someone tell me what IRC-client this is? http://www.deviantart.com/view/481013/
<daniels> kynes: libx11 is the standard client-side library, but it sucks.  libx11-dev is the dev stuff for that library alone.
<goofrider> neofeed: Debian New Maintainer's Guide
<Nermal> bloomberg, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3882.html
<tritium> Good morning!
<kynes> ok so what's the package xorg-common?
<Nermal> lo tritium
<kynes> if x.org is just an organisation
<tritium> Hi Nermal, good to see you.
<karim___> so there is no such thing as UMS for a pc
<Gog> xorg is a new implementation of X, produced by x.org
<kynes> I think you're right but not exactly telling all the meaning the word "xorg" has
<Nermal> tritium, it is ?
<goofrider> Xorg is also the reference implementaion of X Server we use
<tritium> Nermal, of course
<kynes> Gog: I meant that. exactly
<karim___> sharing could be done through samba
<neofeed> goofrider, thanks. Do you even further know why the gpg generation on ubuntuguide's "How to add extra repositories" does not work?
<karim___> it would be nice ^^^
<cmbroth> Maybe explain the difference between Xorg and XFree86?
<Nermal> larsrohdin, bitchx
<kynes> Gog: so I'm asking what's the difference between new and old implementations?
<Nermal> note the bitchx> prompt at the bottom of the window
<goofrider> neofeed: what error r u getting?
<larsrohdin> Nermal, oh ok
<kynes> cmbroth: sorry. I should've phrased it like this
<Gog> kynes, what's the difference between deadrat/debian/suse/.... :)
<Nermal> tritium, I'm not used to people saying that :|
<kynes> cmbroth: as you said
<daniels> kynes: xorg-common is the common files shared between the servers from x.org's standard implementation (xorg)
<Nermal> Gog, lots and lots
<Gog> someone's probably cataloged the diffs - google
<drcodedd2> hi all
<neofeed> goofrider, prompt keeps hanging - doing nothing [waiting for input?] 
<tritium> Nermal, well, it's good to see you, all the same.
<Nermal> thankyou
<milouny> I installed Ubuntu on a system with a wireless card with a prism2-chip, and it was detected... But I loses it's wireless capabilities all the time: iwconfig then says "no wireless extensions", or it shows wireless extensions but says "NOT READY!". How is this caused?
<Nermal> milouny, anything in dmesg ?
<neofeed> goofrider, maybe it can't find the host?
<Andril> has anyone been experiencing apps just carshing (closing)? Like Firefox and such
<daniels> kynes: when you get into the history involving xfree86 forking from the x consortium, the xc changing to x.org, x.org re-forking from xfree86, x.org dissolving and forming the x.org foundation, which is totally different, and the version number disaster ... it's all clear as mud
<goofrider> neofeed: what cmd did u use? Possibly wget is choking while getting the key
<neofeed> goofrider, gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907
<milouny> Nermal: Ow, I should have checked for that. I don't have access to the box now, as that wireless connections is my only way to the internet -- I'm 15km further now :)
<Nermal> Andril, erm.. run from terminal and see what the exit message is ?
<goofrider> to add to daniels comment: there's a great FAQ that came with the Org docs
<Andril> ok
<Nermal> milouny, sounds like it could be an irq problem or some such... you could try booting with pci=noacpi and maybe adding noapic
<Nermal> see how stable that is
<goofrider> talks about X11 histroy, Xfree86 history, theXfree86 license fiasco and why we have Xorg now
<Andril> Nermal, thanks - I would have never thought of that
<Nermal> Andril, pci=noacpi was my magic fix at suse
<Nermal> though admittedly that was more to do with 2.4.x kernel series, but it can still help with 2.6.x
<mindspin> this applies also to older thinkpads ;-)
<goofrider> neofeed: I think I had problems with that too. I just downloaded the key directly from search the keyserver @ MIT then imported manually
<Andril> Nermal, is this a command?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Nermal, if you have a sec, why would it be a bad idea to set gnome to install as i mentioned earlier?
<milouny> But I know `rmmod prism54; modprobe prism54' solves it sometimes. I had the same problem on debian unstable (kernel 2.6.6), and then rmmod would work - although very often it could not release and it would suck all cpu, and I had to do a hard reboot as "shutdown" was ignored by the kernel. That's why I decided to install ubuntu... But I have comparable problems.
<Nermal> Andril, no. a kernel parameter
<kynes> goofrider&daniels: thanks I'll search and read
<Nermal> FlyingSquirrel32, I did answer but didn't put your nick in front.. one sec
<daniels> Nermal: noapic and pci=noacpi are the two magic bullets in that part of the world
<Nermal> FlyingSquirrel32, because a) sudo is for console.. you want gtksudo or similar and b) no console will appear so no confirmation text or error messages will appear
<milouny> Nermal: I'll try it with pci=noacpi, thanks...
<Nermal> daniels, aye.. suse's decision to turn all of acpi on in 2.4.x was a bad plan :|
<goofrider> kynes: it's on your hard drive possibly.. I know it's on mine (came with Xord)
<neofeed> goofrider, hmm well will live with 'unauthorized' so long :)
<daniels> Nermal: acpi is a minefield
<eruin> anyone running beagle here?
<Nermal> milouny, set them in /boot/grub/menu.lst on the kernel line
<Nermal> or at boot time by hitting e on the line you want to boot
<zxc> how can I open a file in root?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Nermal, true... aw shucks.
<larsrohdin> Nermal, uuu bitchx was scary=) ill stick to x-chat... but can i get the entire window transparent?
<tritium> morning, daniels
<Nermal> daniels, yah.. a rapidly changing minefield and each manufacturer has different looking mines..
<eruin> zxc: sudo gedit file
<Nermal> and the linux developers are blind with 4 foot wide sticks
<FlyingSquirrel32> Nermal, can I make synaptic install it when I dclick?
<goofrider> neofeed: please be VERY careful with adding unofficial repos
<milouny> Nermal: I'll try it, thanks! Not having an internet connection is hard when solving these problems...
* Nermal looks at a sea of yellow nicks
<mindspin> or sudo vim /path/to/filename
<daniels> Nermal: getting a lot better though
<Nermal> larsrohdin, with xorg
<daniels> tritium: morning dude
<Nermal> and composite extensions
<Nermal> FlyingSquirrel32, I imagine so
<larsrohdin> Nermal, ok... do you know if there is a good guide or something to that?
<Nermal> it would entail some gconf hacking to tell nautilus what to do with .deb files
<neofeed> goofrider, well I'm pretty good with linux :) So I think I know what I do when I do something... [maybe the idea to try breezy was a stupid one... but at least it was fun] 
<daniels> larsrohdin: bear in mind that composite is frighteningly slow and reasonably unstable
<Nermal> yah
<larsrohdin> daniels, ok...
<kynes> thanks for all the answers
<kynes> gtg. bye
<zxc> eruin, it's a setup file. It says I have to run it in root. I've cd to it's directory
<zxc> gedit just brings up the script :/
<mindspin> sudo gedti
<mindspin> gedit
<Nermal> zxc, chmod 755 it
<Nermal> and then ./it
<Nermal> or just sh <filename>
<Nermal> to run it through sh
<eruin> zxc: chmod +x setupfile, sudo ./setupfile
<yogui> hi ! where can i found GD librairy please ?
<Nermal> apt-get install gd
<Nermal> or gd2
<eruin> zxc: you did ask about how to open it, not how to run it ;)
<mindspin> there is always another way to do it ;-)
<Nermal> gah
<yogui> nermal : thanx
<kratz> Hi! I have some problems, The "make" commands dosent work... please help
<Nermal> yogui, libgd2 sorry
<tritium> kratz, install build-essential
<Nermal> yogui, so sudo apt-get install libgd2
<yogui> nermal : oki
* Nermal got there in the end :
<yogui> nermal : it's working !
* eruin pets Nermal 
<Nermal> :D
<kratz> i ll search and try;)
* Nermal is breaking in the new keyboard nicely
<tritium> kratz, i.e., "sudo aptitude (or apt-get) install build-essential"
<eruin> argh. beagle only wants to index my im and email conversations ;)
* eruin hits it with a stick
<Nermal> eruin, you mounted the partitions with user_xattr ?
<yogui> must i restart apache ?
<eruin> Nermal: ofcourse ;)
<Nermal> I mean xattr :\
<eruin> it's working fine, it just only indexes that
<Nermal> eruin, it's schedules..
<eruin> user_xattr is correct
<Nermal> give it a few minutes
<Nermal> it seems to run an index every 20 seconds or so here
<goofrider> how's Beagle anyways?
<Nermal> I also found clearing out ~/.beagle as a last resort when upgrading from a very old version helped
<eruin> Nermal: I'm watching it right now in debug mode.. it only indexes im and email, not files... even though I've told it to index everything
<Nermal> goofrider, getting there.. a bit hungry to run on my laptop
<goofrider> on Hoary or Breezy?
<Nermal> goofrider, it also finds stuff you thought you deleted a loooong time ago :)
<goofrider> LMAO
<Nermal> goofrider, I'm running breezy but there are debs for hoary :)
<alexandre> i want to use webmin onto my server to configure samba, but i can't find samba into the page
<alexandre> can u hel pme?
<goofrider> Oh there's a backport now? Maybe I should try it... :)
<Nermal> webmin installed and started and you're at https://localhost:10000 ?
<yogui> alexandre : you must install module no ?
<tim1> eruin: do you use the stock 2.6.10 kernel?
<Nermal> goofrider, aye.. look on beaglewiki.org
<goofrider> alex: did u install the samba module?
<eruin> tim1: yeah, off breezy
<larsrohdin> goofrider, so its not recommended or, should i give it a shot?
<tim1> because beagle doesn't work at all for me
<Nermal> alexandre, sudo apt-get install webmin-samba
<priest_> which kernel is hoary using now?
<Nermal> 2.6.10 I think
<goofrider> 2.6.10
<alexandre> great, thx
<Nermal> :)
<alexandre> where can i find a list of all modules ?
<yogui> stupid question for newbi : how to restart apache ?
<Nermal> alexandre, aptitude search webim
<Nermal> um
<mindspin> apachectl restart
<goofrider> sudo apt-cache search webmin
<tritium> yogui, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Nermal> aptitude search webmin-
<tim1> eruin: do you have inotify enabled?
<alexandre> thx
<yogui> thx
<Titan3025> hi
<mindspin> or apache-perlctl restart
<mindspin> depends
<Nermal> tim1, that isn't essential as of 0.0.8 iirc
<eruin> tim1: I honestly have no idea... beagle isn't complaining atleast
<Nermal> lo Titan3025
<Titan3025> ;-)
<larsrohdin> Nermal, what do i need to download to use com. extensions?
<Nermal> umm.. isn't that java ?
<wdh> yogui, or, to do it the microsoft way, reboot your computer!
<tim1> because i have it enabled and beagled is spitting out some inotify errors
<Nermal> com. extensions /
<Nermal> ?
<yogui> lol
<Nermal> tim1, about locks ?
<larsrohdin> Nermal, composite extensions
<yogui> so, i've installed GDlib but imagecreatefromjpeg() is undefined ... why ?
<larsrohdin> composition extensions
<Nermal> larsrohdin, nothing really
<Titan3025> any1 else experiencing download probs on backport server?
<tim1> Nermal:  Unhandled Exception: System.IO.IOException: Attempt to watch /home/tim/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers failed!
<Nermal> there are a couple of utils to tweak it
<Nermal> tim1, iirc thats a mono 1.0.5 issue
<goofrider> backport is very flaky
<Titan3025> :-(
<Nermal> grab the newer mono debs from a repo..
<larsrohdin> i tried xcompmgr and it said "No composite extension"
<tim1> Nermal: I have 1.1.7, newest version
<Titan3025> backports is impossible slow today :-( hope they fix it soon
<Nermal> larsrohdin, you will need to enable it in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tim1> I'm using fa fully updated breezy
<Nermal> I think you need Load "composite"
<Nermal> in there, underneath all the others
<Nermal> then restart x
<Xappe> tritium: so, are you running breezy yet? I find it really hard to resist the part of my linux brain that want's to upgrade, but I guess i'll only find myself in a hell of breakage if i do :)
<Titan3025> hehe
<Nermal> if you want it fast and unstable (more so) and have an nvidia card, adding Option "RenderAccel" in the card identifier can help
<goofrider> I'm waiting another 2 months at least
<larsrohdin> Nermal, there is nothing about composite in my xorg.conf
<Nermal> Xappe, I'm on breezy
<Nermal> larsrohdin, add it
<tritium> Xappe, no, I'm not, actually.  I'm likely going to setup a breezy chroot on an hoary installation.
<Nermal> under the Load "glx" and all that stuff
<Titan3025> what are you guys trying to do with the nvidia card???
<larsrohdin> ok
<Nermal> add a line with Load "composite"
<Titan3025> perhaps i could help
<Nermal> Titan3025, speed it up ;)
<Titan3025> hehe
<Nermal> Titan3025, nah.. he wants composite extensions and I think RenderAccel helps
<Titan3025> kk
<Nermal> though it can cause it to be even more unstabl
<Titan3025> ;-9
<cmbroth> Anyone know of a package repository with 'beagle' or should I install from src?
<Nermal> think of composite extensions as a firework.  Very pretty, but likely to explode at any time
<larsrohdin> Nermal, ok done... then what?
<Titan3025> i have a nvidia tvout tutorial, where u can also find an example config which works quite well
<Nermal> cmbroth, one sec
<yogui>  i've installed GDlib but imagecreatefromjpeg() is undefined ... why ?
<goofrider> http://beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall
<Nermal> larsrohdin, try the xcompmgr again
<Xappe> Nermal: so, how stable do you find it?
<goofrider> I'm still reading it
<larsrohdin> larsrohdin@ubuntu:~ $ xcompmgr
<larsrohdin> No composite extension
<cmbroth> Thanks
<goofrider> LOL
<eruin> beagle is in breezy
<eruin> fyi
<Nermal> cmbroth, http://www.beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall
<Nermal> larsrohdin, erm..
<Nermal> odd
<cmbroth> I run Hoary though.. off to RTFM
<Nermal> Xappe, I don't use it
<Nermal> cmbroth, that url is for hoary..
<goofrider> those are instructions for Hoary
<Titan3025> hey... talking about X.Org... does anyq know if there is a way to configure both input devices (touchpad,mouse) separatly? I want the mouse left handed? Is there a way?
* Nermal adds some sound damping to goofrider 
<Xappe> Nermal: you just said you were running breexy, right? how can you not use it then?
<Nermal> Titan3025, add another pointer section to your xorg.conf
<goofrider> but it doesn't help cuz I've been trying to get the new Mono packages from backport for 3 days
<Nermal> Xappe, oops.. I thought you mean composite extensions
<Xappe> Nermal: :)
<Nermal> breezy is usuable for me atm.. nothing major died yet.. but then again, nothing huge has been upgraded that much
<goofrider> Nermal: LOL
<Nermal> some new gnome packages trickling in, but no major revisions yet
<Titan3025> Nermal, a pointer section?
<Xappe> Nermal: ok, so the total breakage is still to come :)
<tritium> Xappe, you've seen the topic?
<Nermal> Titan3025, yeah.. thats what mice and things are called in the xorg.conf
<Nermal> so you would need two pointer sections
<Xappe> tritium: of course
<Nermal> Xappe, yah
<Nermal> Xappe, and there is no big difference between hoary and breezy yet
<Titan3025> Nermal, lol... yeah.. but my input devices are both in an InputDevice Section
<Nermal> in terms of package versions
<Nermal> Titan3025, hmm
<Xappe> tritium, Nermal: I just want to make sure I won't upgrade :P
<Titan3025> Nermal, can I specify in the InputDevice section of the mouse that it should be lefthande?
<Nermal> Titan3025, umm.. no idea :|
<Nermal> is there an x.org channel ?  :)
<goofrider> isn't there an option in the mouse control panel to do just that
<goofrider> ?
<Titan3025> lets see
<Nermal> probably.. but that would be too easy
<goofrider> it's there
<goofrider> LOL
<zoddan^wlan> Hi
<Nermal> "you must be right handed to click this option" Damn! :)
<Nermal> lo zoddan
<goofrider> use your keyboard
<cyphase> wow, i think i just heard a recommendation for linux on the radio
<goofrider> LOL
<goofrider> or touchscreen
<Nermal> yah
<Titan3025> lol
<Titan3025> ok.. but the gnome mouse properties only configure the first input device..
<Nermal> hum.. 2 hours to go
<Nermal> Titan3025, yah :|
<goofrider> now thats a valid concern
<Nermal> but you should be able to see what it puts in your xorg.conf
<Titan3025> but ok.. then i should configure the mouse as first input device and the touchpad as second
<larsrohdin> Nermal, out of ideas?
<TMM> hi all!
<cyphase> hey TMM
<Nermal> larsrohdin, erm.. yah
<larsrohdin> =)
<Titan3025> hope touchpad still works in x.org when no mouse is plugged in ;-)
<Nermal> larsrohdin, read the howtos ?
<TMM> is there any way to use mtools instead of the normal vfat driver of linux to access usb sticks?
<larsrohdin> ok
<Nermal> should do
<TMM> there's a bug somewhere in the vfat code that makes a couple of usb-storage devices go nuts (not so with mtools)
<Nermal> larsrohdin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13711&postcount=10
<zoddan^wlan> first time i try ubuntu :)
<Nermal> zoddan^wlan, you like ? :)
<zoddan^wlan> http://zoddan.mine.nu/dump.png what do you think ?
<xMaximex> you'll like it !
<Titan3025> Nermal, i will try that... when mouse is first input device i can use gnomes mouse control panel to configure it lefthanded and the touchpad wont be touched
<Nermal> mmmm.. lining up smilies
<goofrider> but isn't mtools designed to access FAT drives WITHOUT mounting them???
<zoddan^wlan> taking a new screenshot soon
<larsrohdin> Nermal, can it have something to do with my ati-drivers?
<zoddan^wlan> with gkrellm and stuff
<Nermal> zoddan^wlan, better than my gentoo screenie: http://nermal.org/misc/wtf.png
<zoddan^wlan> ok
<Nermal> hours of installing and I get a bloody turtle in a kernel oops
<StarMkeSE> Hi! I need support how I can access internet via Ubuntu.
<Titan3025> Nermal, if there is a way in x.org to configure both devices separatly (which i dont know if it is possible at all) i hope that the gnome mouse control panel will have a separate panel for each input device
<larsrohdin> i just saw that i have xorg-driver-fglrx and not fglrx-driver...
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, more information needed
<Nermal> larsrohdin, try the url I gave you.. I don't think the ati drivers matter
<cyphase> StarMkeSE, what kind of connection do you have?
<StarMkeSE> I ge ip automacticly via dhcp but I have no dhcp-address to add.
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, if you are using dhcp it should just work
<drcodedd2> any one know where I can find nice games for linux?
<Nermal> linuxgames.org ?
<goofrider> did u get an IP via DHCP succesfully?
<StarMkeSE> it doesn't work :(
<drcodedd2> 3d and so like 3d shooter and smaller games?
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, network connection, adsl, cable >
<goofrider> I had lots of problems with DHCP that I had to use static Ip sintead
<StarMkeSE> I can get in i windows but not in ubuntu
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, not helpful :A
<Nermal> what connection is it ?
<goofrider> assign it a static IP see if that works
<StarMkeSE> I have ADSL with direct connection to internet
<goofrider> how is the ADSL modem connected to your box?
<goofrider> ethernet? USB?
<StarMkeSE> through ethernet
<drcodedd2> any one know where I can find nice games for linux?
<StarMkeSE> Ubuntu finds my ethernet-card
<goofrider> and is the modem NAT?
<Memcmeme> Which is better, Warty or Hoary?
<StarMkeSE> NAT?
<Seveas> drcodedd2, search for 'game' in synaptic :)
<tritium> Memcmeme, Hoary is the more recent stable release
<cyphase> lol, i just cut the dynamic firefox counter script in half by removing comments
<goofrider> well.. look @ your windows box as see what IP u get
<drcodedd2> also I love 3d shooter games
<drcodedd2> there is some for linux ?
<StarMkeSE> 81.226.141.250
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, does ifconfig say you have an ip address ?
<drcodedd2> not by wine?
<StarMkeSE> In windows yes
<Memcmeme> drcodedd2 yes
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, there is no ifconfig in windows
<larsrohdin> Nermal, ok something definately happens... my desktop crashes every time i try xcompmgr...
<drcodedd2> and in linux
<Memcmeme> There is Unreal 2004 and Doom 3 that run natively on Linux
<Nermal> ignore windows
<goofrider> there's ipconfig in windows
<Di42lo> Can i compile the lastest kernel without any binaries or patchs ?
<Nermal> I know
<Nermal> there is no ifconfig in windows
<Nermal> </pedantic>
<StarMkeSE> Okej...
<goofrider> LOL
<Nermal> ignore windows.. this is linux..  so just see what ifconfig says in linux
<StarMkeSE> I'm totaly new in linux
<drcodedd2> I mean is there pure 3d shooter games for linux ?
<goofrider> that doesn't sound like a private IP on your Windows box
<StarMkeSE> If I need to check Linux, I have to reboot my computer
<Nermal> its like saying "driving on the right works fine in the US", while hurtling down a road in the UK
<mvirkkil> Got my Ubuntu CD:s today :)
<larsrohdin> goofrider, you are right... this sucks... lags all the time..
<petemc> heh
<goofrider> Nermal: I'm asking him that cuz maybe his windows box is connect via PPPoE
<Nermal> ah :)
<Nermal> wouldn't ppoe get loaded automatically in ubuntu ?
<Nermal> I wonder if it's a nameserver problem
<goofrider> so u think he has PPPoE?
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, try to ping an IP in linux as well as domain names
<goofrider> cuz it sounds like it
<Xappe> StarMkeSE: nice with just another swede around here :)
<Em> is there a utf-8 migration tool ?  my friend wants to set his system to use utf-8 by default.
<StarMkeSE> But i checked in ipconfig in windows what's the address of the DHCP is and I'll try to type it
<larsrohdin> im swedish!
<Di42lo> Can i compile the newest kernel without any binaries or patchs of ubuntu ??
<StarMkeSE> Hej Lars
<larsrohdin> Hej=)
<Xappe> hej
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, there is no address for DHCP.. the computer will simply ask anyone for an IP
<Xappe> ;)
<Nermal> ie: a broadcast request
<larsrohdin> Nermal, is there nothing i can do to make it work without all the lag?
<Nermal> so you won't have to type in any IPs if you use dhcp
<StarMkeSE> hmmm... It doesn't find the dhcp ..nor during the installation
<Nermal> larsrohdin, I dunno matey.. I tried it for 15 minutes before I got utterly bored and realised I couldn't see a bloody thing
<goofrider> lars: what's lagging?
<Nermal> composite :|
<larsrohdin> the composite things...
<goofrider> oh... of course it's slow
<goofrider> LOL
<Nermal> it makes you appreciate the graphics being drawn more :)
<larsrohdin> yeah, but i didn't think it would be THAT slow...
<StarMkeSE> larsrohdin Linux hittar ingen dhcp, jag har ntverkskortets interna ip men inte mer n s
<larsrohdin> its like, 233 mhz and 8mb gfx all over agina her...
<Nermal> "ooh.. and these beautiful antialiased fonts just etched into the soft suble white background, like snow.."
<goofrider> I tried alpha transparency in win2k/xp nd it was unbearable
<larsrohdin> StarMkeSE, va?
<Nermal> yeah :/
<Nermal> like a blonde :) good to look at, but very slow ;)
<goofrider> I'm just saying compiste is a HUGE overhead
* Nermal ducks
<larsrohdin> Nermal, lol
* tritium swings low
<StarMkeSE> larsrohdin jag frsker komma ut p ntet, Linux klagar ver att det inte finns ngon dhcp. Jag kollade i instllningarna och den enda ip jag har 127.0.0.1
<Nermal> goofrider, it was a little slow on my geforce2, but usuable
<Nermal> it just didn't make it any more usuable in terms of productivity
<larsrohdin> StarMkeSE, anvnder du gnome?
<StarMkeSE> larsrohdin Ubuntu
<goofrider> does compmgr use the graphica card acceleration?
<larsrohdin> StarMkeSE, ja men anvnder du gnome som fnsterhanterare?
<StarMkeSE> larsrohdin ja det tror jag :/
<larsrohdin> StarMkeSE, ok... vnta
<Xappe> StarMkeSE larsrohdin : svenska i #ubuntu.se om man ska hlla sig till reglerna
<Nermal> goofrider, noo.. Option "RenderAccel" helps nvidia cards, but not ATI iirc
<yogui> must i recompil php after Gd install ??
<goofrider> re: PPPoE. It doesn't just work automatically. Someone have to enter a valid userid/pwd for the PPPoE link
<Nermal> yogui, nope :)
<yogui> nermal : but it doesn't work
<goofrider> and it won't work if the Windows box is already connected on PPPoE
<Nermal> yogui, sudo apt-get install php4-gd2
<Nermal> :)
<Nermal> is the php bit
<yogui> oki
<goofrider> star: did u get your DHCP problem figure out?
<goofrider> I think php4-gd is actually more current
<larsrohdin> StarMkeSE, g in i gnome-network-preferences
<Nermal> goofrider, ooh
<StarMkeSE> Maybe... I'll check it out
<goofrider> php4-gd uses GD2
<Nermal> ah
* Nermal is thirsty :(
<goofrider> php4-gd2 is the OLD module when php4-gd uses the plain libgd
* Fator_Dee is hungry
<Nermal> ah
<larsrohdin> * how to do that litte star thing
<larsrohdin> me too me too
<petemc>  /me
<yogui> so php4-gd is better ?
<Seveas> php4-gd2 isn;t a package
* Fator_Dee is going to eat a horse
<Seveas> it's a virtual package provided by php4-gd
<goofrider> use php4-gd
<yogui> ok
* larsrohdin yo
<larsrohdin> aha!
<goofrider> but letmme doublecheck
* Nermal pouts
<Seveas> so both are equally good, they will both install php4-gd
<larsrohdin> StarMkeSE, figured it out yet?
<goofrider> php4-gd2 doesn't even exist in Ubntu
<Seveas> it does
<Seveas> as virtual package
<StarMkeSE> larsrohdin I need to rebbot my computer first
* Nermal has php5-gd installed anyhoo
<yogui> and after installtion, i restart apache ?
<larsrohdin> ok, ses
<Nermal> yogui, nope :)
<Nermal> the php interpreter gets run every time you request a php page
<Nermal> so you should just have to reload the page
<goofrider> i don't see it... I only have the Debian Stable package og php4-gd2 listed (yes I'm a dangerous man)
<yogui> nermal : it doesn't work
<yogui> .....
<yogui> :-(
<Nermal> humpf
<goofrider> php4-gd does use libgd2 though. I checked
<tritium> goofrider, yes, you are, using backports and all ;)
<Nermal> yogui, you installed php through apt yes ?
<Seveas> goofrider, check apt-cache show php4-gd
<yogui> yes
<Nermal> hum
<Seveas> it provides php4-gd2 as virtial package
<Nermal> that should work :|
<yogui> i try to reinstall php4 ?
<goofrider> Seveas: but php4-gd2 is a REAL package in Debian
<Nermal> yogui, I doubt that will help
<Seveas> well, Ubuntu != debian :)
<goofrider> the Provides: line was refering to the REAL package it replaces
<Nermal> yogui, apache is parsing php stuff ok yes ?
<Nermal> its just dying on gd stuff ?
<yogui> yes
<Nermal> hmmm
<Nermal> what's the actual error ?
<goofrider> yogui: did u add the requires lines in the php.ini files?
<Nermal> I didn't think you needed to
<yogui> no, i don't write anything on php.ini
<goofrider> well debconf would have done it for u
<goofrider> and u'll have to restart apache if u use modphp
<yogui> the error is with imagecreatefromjpeg()
<zoddan^wlan> http://zoddan.mine.nu/ubuntu.png what do you think now ?
<Nermal> very nice.. though I prefer gdesklets ;)
<goofrider> admn i;m hungry
<goofrider> I can't type when i'm hungry
<goofrider> LOL
<Nermal> zoddan^wlan, http://nermal.org/gallery/albums/5/54.jpg  for example
<Nermal> though thats reasonably old now :|
<zoddan^wlan> ok
<priest> is there a netinstall to hoary?
<Nermal> and psi displays / sensors don't like the new gdesklets
<goofrider> priest: unnfornutaely there isn't
<Xappe> Nermal: is that the GNANT icon theme?
<Nermal> Xappe, gant icons yes.. not an actual theme as such
<Xappe> Nermal: ok
<Nermal> gah.. I have to do battle with a windows machine :(
<njassa> someone who now how to get soundsticks too work in ubuntu?
<spidna> hi guys how do i get and  install xmms
<goofrider> Nermel: burn it burn it
<Nermal> sudo apt-get install xmms
<yogui> if i make a phpinfo, i must have GD lines ?
<jamesio> morning
<spidna> Nermal that does not work for me
<goldfish_> spidna: apt-get install xmms
<goofrider> yogui. Phpinfo should tell u if GD is enabled
<Nermal> spidna, you on 64 bit ?
<goofrider> if not, the php.ini lines are missing
<yogui> ok so it isn't
<goofrider> Debconf possibly only added the lines to php-cli and php-cgi but not mod-php4
<goldfish_> zoddan^wlan: what irssi theme is that, a custom one?
<goofrider> just add it manually
<reD_Rum> how do i enable dma acceleration for my cdrom drive  (/dev/hdc) ?
<spidna> i'm getting xmms has no installation candidate
<Nermal> reD_Rum, sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/<cddevice>
<goofrider> how do u know DMA is not enabled?
<Nermal> so hdc in this case
<goofrider> just wondering.. since a lot of ppl asked about DMA
<Nermal> goofrider, it's not on cdrom drives for some reason
<tritium> goofrider, hdparm will tell you
<reD_Rum> Nermal: thanks
<yogui> i try to add the line
<Nermal> reD_Rum, I'm not sure how to make that permenant the ubuntu way :|
<reD_Rum> Nermal: I'll just add it to a start up script
<jamesio> anyone know the commandline to untar/gzip many files at one time?
<Fator_Dee> can't you just edit the /etc/hdparm.conf?
<reD_Rum> jamesio: just use the wildcard (*)
<Nermal> tar xzvf <filename>
<goofrider> kewl thanks Nermal
<goldfish_> Fator_Dee: u can
<Nermal> so filename could be *.tar.gz / etc
<njassa> is it someone who now how to get soundsticks too work in ubuntu?
<jamesio> ah... I put "tar -xzvf *.gz"  I guess the "-" was the bug
<goofrider> soundsticks?
<Nermal> jamesh, both should work
<Nermal> are you sure they are all tar.gz files not some .gz files
<Zindar> jamesio: no.. that will not work
<Zindar> jamesio: the first argument is the file to unpack... the next are the files within that you want to unpack
<Zindar> so you cannot go "tar xzvf *tar.gz"
<Zindar> it will not work
<Zindar> you have to do "for f in *.tar.gz; do tar xzvf $f; done
<Zindar> that works
<Nermal> ah
<jamesio> thanks
<Nermal> good old bash :)
<jamesio> you're the man
<Zindar> yes :)
<jamesio> reminds me of dos too
<jamesio> I downloaded the gkrellm2 theme pack and it had 197 tar.gz files
<goldfish_> lol
<goldfish_> yeah :)
<jamesio> and it seems it wants them unpacked into their own dirs
<goldfish_> it's annoying
<goldfish_> just use that for loop
<Zindar> jamesio: all well behaved tar-files unpack themselves with own dirs :)
<Nermal> yah
<Nermal> there is a tar option to probably ignore it
<jamesio> ok... now... here's the next job....  got an easy way to partition a lot of drives with just simple ext3 and all the space on the drive?
<jamesio> I have 13 hard drives on my machine, but using gparted takes way too long
<Nermal> jamesh, hmm.. fdisk ? :)
<jamesio> (before anyone asks, I'm staying away from raid)
<goofrider> don't use fdisk
<goofrider> use sfdisk or parted
<Nermal> sfdisk ? :|
<jamesio> ok...  I'll pull up their docs
<goofrider> even fdisk's man page recommend again fdisk
<goofrider> LOL
<jamesio> thanks.  I'll look them up and see how I could script it
<Nermal> :)
<jamesio> it takes about a minute or so for a 300 gig drive to partition and format
<jamesio> ok, people really made some freaky ass themes for gkrellm2
<chrissturm> how can i rescue as much data as possible from a hdd that has read errors?
<reD_Rum> if i wanna add DMA acceleration by default i add "/dev/hdc { dma = on }" to hdparm.conf?
<goofrider> chrissturm: depends on what errors.
<goofrider> and what file system
<chrissturm> its ext3
<jamesio> chrissturm, if it's really bad I suggest you invest in spinrite 6
<REdz> u need to debug it and ge the specific error
<REdz> different errors vary and mean alot of diff thing
<goofrider> SpinRite is gr8
<chrissturm> and the kernel says something like unrecoverablereaderror
<jamesio> spinrite is the best
<chrissturm> isnt spinrite just fat?
<jamesio> it *will* recover the data
<jamesio> nomasteryoda, it does ext2 and ext3 now
<jamesio> version 6
<chrissturm> kewl
<tritium> chrissturm, what filesystem were you using, out of curiosity?
<chrissturm> ext3
<krat3r> i'm having a problem... the terminal doesn't recongnize any cmd it always appear this "bash: <cmd>: command not found"
<goofrider> spinrite works @ the sector level
<jamesio> but it also recognizes and will work with partitions
<krat3r> goofrider, can you help me?
<jamesio> true, the recovery is at the sector level, but it will let you work on just a partition
<goofrider> why me/??
<goofrider> LOL
<goldfish_> lol
<goldfish_> krat3r: what command are you running?
<goofrider> i'm just saying that it trys to read each sector and mvoe it to another good sector
<krat3r> each one i run, for example "ls" or "./configure"
<goldfish_> oh dear
<goldfish_> ls is not found?
<goofrider> krater: sounds like a bad PATH
<krat3r> yeah
<REdz> get another hard drive and use dd
<REdz> and dd the whole lot to the newer disk
<goofrider> or u mounted some random partition as /
<Nermal> krat3r, you are just typing ls
<Nermal> no quotes, nothing /
<krat3r> yeah
<Nermal> erm
<Nermal> what does export |grep PATH say ?
<krat3r> with the bar ??
<Nermal> yah
<krat3r> | ??
<Nermal> YAH
<krat3r> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `|'
<Nermal> mit das bar
<Nermal> ummm
<goofrider> or just "echo $PATH"
<goldfish_> lol
* Nermal slaps goofrider 
<goofrider> what???
<Nermal> :)
* goofrider cries
<Nermal> eep
* Nermal ingests goofrider 
<Fator_Dee> hey, how could I find out all those $PATH and other $-thingys there are on my system?
<tritium> env
<Nermal> ooh
<Fator_Dee> oo, thanks
<Nermal> is env different to export
<Nermal> ah yes.. it seems to be :|
<goofrider> how is env gonna work if ls doesn't work?
<krat3r> echo $PATH - results in " /home/enzo/mono1.1.4/bin "... there's something wrong here
<krat3r> that's not my username
<goofrider> I though ls is a bash built in as well as cmd
<goofrider> kra: is that the full path?
<Nermal> krat3r, I think you've / or a script has done export PATH=/path/to/somewhere  not export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/somewhere
<Nermal> thus replacing the path not appending it
<Nermal> have you edited ~/.profile or .bashrc ?
<krat3r> .bashrc ... i was trying to install mono with monodevelop
<Nermal> in which case.. make sure you are doing export PATH=$PATH:/extra/path/here not just export PATH=/extra/path/here
<Nermal> krat3r, ahh
<Nermal> erm... k...
<Nermal> what editor did you use ?
<krat3r> gedit
<krat3r> through the cmd line
<Nermal> ah
<Nermal> well do /usr/bin/gedit ~/.bashrc
<Nermal> and edit it again..
<goofrider> krat3r: but who's enzo?
<Nermal> or show us the line you added
<goofrider> why did mono install to someone else's path?
<mmichelli> i need "modprobe snd-seq " to run automatically, what the best way?
<digitus> where do i find the config file of gedit? (i can't find a .gedit in my home dir) i need my customized python highlighting
<Nermal> erm.. it didn't it looks like he's installed it manually to his home dir
<krat3r> there's more than one
<goofrider> kra: u said it wasn't your username
<Nermal> digitus, gconf-editor
<krat3r> Nermal, there's more that one line
<Nermal> goofrider, unless he copied the howto exactly :|
<krat3r> i've done it through cmd line
<goofrider> Nermal: Doh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Nermal> krat3r, the export PATH line is the one you want
<Nermal> and mono is in apt as is monodevelop
<Nermal> so you shouldn't need to do all this
<Nermal> best thing is to delete the lines you added, save the file and start over using apt
<krat3r> Nermal, but with the version in the apt-get the monodevelop doesn't compile or build
* Nermal wonders what he can have to eat tonight
<Nermal> krat3r, sudo apt-get install monodevelop ?
<krat3r> yeah
<Nermal> that's already built
<Nermal> that should just work(tm)
<mp3j> why does ubntu live cd trying to install itself when i run it?
<krat3r> but with that version the icons in the monodevelop doesn't work, or the commands to compile or build the source
<Nermal> erm because you've download the wrong cd
<krat3r> do you get it?
<Nermal> downloaded*
<goofrider> mp3j: Ubuntu Live doesn't install itself. The live installer just need to detect some hardware
<Nermal> krat3r, umm.. I imagine you can get a newer version .. one sec
<mp3j> oh ok
<mp3j> i was afraid it was trying to install itself
<goofrider> but if it ask u to partition your drive, then it;s the wrong CD
<goofrider> LOL
<mp3j> no iit didnt asked that yet
<Nermal> krat3r, mono 1.1.6 is in backports
<digitus> Nermal, i cant find a file named "gconf-editor"
<mp3j> it says theres is a problem trying to read from my cd rom is this a bug?
<mp3j> my cd rom is running fine
<mocker> hmm
<goofrider> mp3j: nah, just bad CD
<krat3r> yes, i've alreay installed mono 1.1.6 and monodevelop 0.5.1, and that's when the problems happened
<mocker> Shouldn't my root password be the same one as my sudo one?
<mp3j> i just burn this image
<goofrider> there's no root password
<mp3j> using k3b
<mocker> what do you do when it asks you for the root password then?
<mp3j> lemme changee to my other dvd drive
<goofrider> mp3j: an it can still be a bad burn.
<goldfish_> mocker: enter ur sudo one.
<Nermal> digitus, it's a command
<Nermal> gnome uses an xml config file format
<elcu> mocker: when does it ask for your root pswd?
<digitus> oops ok :>
<mp3j> uhh
<Nermal> krat3r, hmm.. I can see how to get mono 1.1.6 but not a new monodevelop :|
<mp3j> corrupt image
<mp3j> hmm
<goofrider> Nermal: check the Mono for Deiban project packge
<goofrider> they have a newer Monodevelop as well I believe
<Nermal> goofrider, ah.. it's for krat3r :)
<goofrider> right right
<goldfish_> hello Echylo
<mp3j> how big should be 5.04 live 386?
* Nermal yawns
<Echylo> heey :)
<mp3j> 200 and something?
<Nermal> mp3j, try 600
<Echylo> 500?
<goofrider> 600 something
<mp3j> shit
<Nermal> :)
<mp3j> thanks
<Nermal> what did you download it with ?
<goofrider> np
<mp3j> lemme get it again
<Nermal> wget ? firefox ?
<goofrider> LMAO
<mp3j> mozilla
<Echylo> wait let me check I got it on my pc
<Nermal> hmm.. ok :)
<goofrider> use BitTorrent
<goofrider> for the love of god and bandwidth
* Nermal puts the IE cattleprod away for another day
<Echylo> I downloaded it with torrent
<Echylo> at 350 kbs
<Echylo> my max
<mp3j> i got my image 586
<Echylo> its 624.9MB ;)
<goofrider> and it hashes the file, so there's no chance it'll be corrupted or incomplete
<goofrider> :)
<mp3j> how come it did not burn right md5 check sum on k3b said it was ok
<Echylo> ubuntu-5.04-live-i386.iso = > 624.9MB
<cyphase> *happy sigh* i can't wait until Breezy comes out
<jamesio> just had an interesting thing show up.  I partitioned an external usb2 300 gig drive using gparted, but sfdisk says that the partition is the wrong size and should be recreated
<cyphase> if they can get all the features on the Brezzy goals list...
<cyphase> wow
<mp3j> ok im downloading again
<alexandre> re
<alexandre> is there a way to change the "gnome splash screen", where there is ubuntu written (after login into gdm)
<goofrider> jamesio: I don't know what I can tell u. Parted, sfdisk, and fdisk like to disagree a lot
<elcu> alexandre: system->admin->login
<Nermal> cyphase, url ?
<jamesio> goofrider, that's funny.  so, which is the "most stable" of programs?
<goofrider> fdisk should be the least trusted. between sfdisk and parted, I don't know. It's been case by case basis for me
<alexandre> elcu no, not this one
<goofrider> I tend to use GUI apps (PartitionMagic and Acronis) and they like to disagree sometimes as well
<elcu> alexandre: ah, you mean that little banner?
<alexandre> yep
<jamesio> goofrider, you don't happen to know how to tell sfdisk to use "all of the disk", do you?  the --help doesn't show anything like it
<goofrider> your best shot is dump the art table from but parted and sfdisk and compare them to what u KNOW is the correct spec
<jamesio> goofrider, I have too many disks to sit down and figure out their sizes...
<elcu> alexandre: no idea. sorry. /join #gnome perhaps
<goofrider> jamesio: I don't think sfdisk has such feature. It seems to REQUIRES start/end params
<jamesio> goofrider, that's even funnier... I have no idea what the specs are supposed to be for all of the drives.  I've blown away my windows server and am starting fresh in ubuntu
<reD_Rum> when i'm playing something with xmms (i've tried both ALSA and OSS), if i open another application, sound on it will not work. How can I have sound working both on multiple applications at once?
<goofrider> jamesio: I know it kinda sucks. But I think your best shot is first figure out if the sfidk warning is anything to worry about and if parted did the right job
<jamesio> goofrider, put yourself in my shoes... I have 14 hard drives (7 internal, 7 external usb2) ranging in size from 80 gig to 300 gig
<goofrider> cuz if it does, u can use just parted as is
<paulproteus> reD_Rum: You must use the eSounD output in XMMS.
<sp> Hi. I installed ubuntu hoary from the CD just. How do i change my screen resolution? my monitor does 1280, but the currently X is at 1024
<reD_Rum> paulproteus: it doesn't work
<paulproteus> But you should prefer Beep Media Player to XMMS.  BMP is a drop-in replacement that uses a modern UI toolkit, unlike XMMS.
<elcu> jamesio: that's a lot of porn. ;-)
<jamesio> goofrider, and I want to partition each as a separate drive...  (just how I do things for safety sakes)
<jamesio> hahahahhaa
<goofrider> james: I know you pain. I had to manage 5-7 partitions on 2 drives and I'm about to explode sometimes
<paulproteus> reD_Rum: What exactly doesn't work?
<paulproteus> The esd output?
<jamesio> funny thing, I have 0 porn on any of mymachine
<paulproteus> Or Beep media player?
<jamesio> eruin, my machines
<reD_Rum> paulproteus: If i try using esound, then it gives me an error saying couldn't open audio
<paulproteus> reD_Rum: What desktop?  KDE or GNOME?
<jamesio> I did have 100's of dvds that I ripped from my collection for a media player, but one crash caused me to drop windows like a bad gf
<reD_Rum> paulproteus: GNOME
<jamesio> howdy thor
<paulproteus> reD_Rum: It's very strange that esd wouldn't work, then.  It could have to do with you trying the other output schemes first.
<sp> Can someone help? I want to increase resolution from 1024 to 1280
<thoreauputic> hi jamesio
<thoreauputic> :)
<jamesio> goofrider, I think I'm going with gparted... even though I bitched that it's slow, it does at least allow me "ease of use"
<elcu> reD_Rum: i'd recommending searching ubuntuforums.org first.  or you could take a look at: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly i have no idea what that does though.
<jamesio> goofrider, and it seems to work... just wish there were an easy way to auto add any new partitions to /etc/fstab
<goofrider> james: can u use the sfdisk -s option to get each hdd's size, then pass it to sfidsk again to partition it?
<alexandre> is there a tool to manually edit gnome menu?
<elcu> alexandre: vim?
<cyphase> does anyone know of a good BIND config tool?
<sig> alexandre: yes
<elcu> alexandre: sudo gedit /boot/grub/,menu.lst
<goofrider> james: gparted use the parted library, so u'll still have the same error from sfdisk
<elcu> s/,menu.lst/menu.lst
<sig> alexandre: http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<thoreauputic> elcu: er..no
<sig> elcu: dude "gnome menu"
<sig> not the boot menu
<sig> hah
<sp> sig, can you help me a bit?
<elcu> thoreauputic: ah, whoops. :-) i think i need some sleep
<jamesio> hehehehe... total blocks: 31,228,119,988
<sig> sp with what
<goofrider> I'm not a huge fan of sfdisk interface, but the parition tables it generate seems to be best quality
<jamesio> oops
<thoreauputic> elcu: :)
<sp> sig, i just installed 5.04 and want to incrase screen resolution from 1024 to 1280... how do i do it?
<jamesio> total blocks: 3,122,819,988
<g0dot> can I change the default size of the terminal window?
<medication> has anyone addressed the install issue of stalling at 25% during  "Configuring apt..." ?
<medication> see this thread as a reference: http://tinyurl.com/dkt46
* thoreauputic decides he doesn't like the Konverstion IRC client much...
<sig> sp ok: System > Preference > Screen Resolution
<sig> change it there
<sp> sig, that does'nt show 1280 :( but my screen does 1280
<cyphase> does anyone know of a good BIND config tool?
<goofrider> jamesio: sorry if I can't be more helpful. Partitiong is something I've been struggling with
<sig> sp ok open up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look at the very bottom, you'll see screen resolutions, is 1280x1024 in there?
<sp> wait.
<jamesio> goofrider, nah... you have been helpful.  you've shown to me that it's "not just me"
<Nermal> cyphase, webmin ?
<cmg_> i have a list that I need to convert every element in.  Is it better to use list comprehensions, or to use map or filter along with a lambda function?
<goofrider> I gurantee u fdisk sucks though. Fdisk wrote a part table with oartitions that ended outside my hdd physical boundary
<goofrider> it
* medication wanders off to #kubuntu
<cmg_> lol sorry wrong channel
<goofrider> it's scary
<cyphase> Nermal, i don't want to have to install webmin
<medication> sorry all
<comforteagle> how do I add my new usb wireless card to ubuntu?
<Nermal> cyphase, ah :|
<jamesio> this is just a learning experience for me.  I am slowly moving things to linux... been at it for a week and use it more each day
<sig> comforteagle: plug it in
<sp> sig, nope there is'nt, sadly.
<sig> it should recognize it
<sig> sp ok sudo -s
<Nermal> comforteagle, plug it in and hope.. if not, read up on ndiswrapper ?
<Nermal> what wifi dongle is it ?
<goofrider> cyphase: do u have to use BIND? can u se DNSmasq? (Which is a please to use)
<sp> sig, what password do i put in?
<goofrider> which is a pleasure*** to use
<sp> sig, ok, i am root now.
<Nermal> your user pass
<jamesio> I took my inspiron and put xp back on it (was using it as a test machine) in preparation for me to move all my "xp stuff" to it and make my desktop ubuntu only
<sig> then add 1280x1024 to the xorg.conf and restart X then try the System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<reD_Rum> okay.. i got esound to work. but now in audacity sound doesn't work and there are no devices listed
<sig> comforteagle: plug it in
<sp> sig, ok, be back in a bit :)
<Nermal> reD_Rum, I'd use alsa
<Nermal> :)
<Nermal> sound daemons just make things more complicated
<jamesio> goofrider, know of an easy way to add partitions to /etc/fstab (short of editing it myself?)
<reD_Rum> Nermal: but alsa doesn't let me use sound on multiple applications
<sig> once it's plugged in comforteagle  go to: System > Administration > Networking
<Nermal> reD_Rum, it should do
<comforteagle> sig: plugged it in.. is there a networking wizard?  It isn't showing up in network admin
<comforteagle> damn
<Nermal> reD_Rum, unless you have an ISA soundcard
<Nermal> PCI soundcards usually do hardware mixing
<g0dot> is there an ubuntu install cd which is completely compiled for i686?
<sig> comforteagle: what card is it?
<comforteagle> dlink
<Nermal> g0dot, nope
<thoreauputic> g0dot: no
<reD_Rum> Nermal: nope.. built in pci
<sig> should work
<Nermal> g0dot, why would you need that ?
<sig> hold on
<goofrider> james: nope. u can try wrting a script to create mount point and add ti ftsab for u
<reD_Rum> Nermal: worked with windows
<Nermal> reD_Rum, useless info
<Nermal> it should work with alsa
<g0dot> Nermal: wouldn't it run a bit faster?
<Nermal> g0dot, probably not
<SilvioTO> Hi, help please, I have problem with D-Link DSL-502T ADSL router in Hoary; connect but don't browse web. Thanks.
<Nermal> considering most apps spend their time waiting for user input
<jamesio> goofrider, what I think I'm going to do is physically label all the exernal drives one-by-one and partition/name them in ubuntu with the label name
<Nermal> you'd get far bigger performance gains chosing the right filesystem etc
<jamesio> goofrider, that way I can easily know which drive I need to take off in case of failure
<g0dot> Nermal: I'm running it on a p2 and gnome is really sluggish, so it was just a thought :)
<Nermal> SilvioTO, can you ping stuff ?
<goofrider> g0dot: Ubuntu packages are alrready optimzed for 686, they just don't REQUIRE 686
<Nermal> g0dot, hmm.. gnome is quite heavy now :|
<goofrider> or so I was told by a dev in Ubuntuforums
<g0dot> obviously
<thoreauputic> g0dot: install xfce4 or one of the light window managers
<g0dot> ok goofrider
<SilvioTO> I don't tryed.
<reD_Rum> Nermal: nope.. at least audacity doesn't work
<sig> comforteagle: do you have the ndiswrapper installed?
<Xappe> g0dot: XFce4 would be an alternative on a p2 I guess
<thoreauputic> g0dot: the new xfce is very nice
<comforteagle> sig: I'll check
<Nermal> SilvioTO, give us some more info then
<sig> lsmod
<goofrider> james: if I were u, I'd do a super-RAID/LVM farm
<amaro> hey guys.. wanna watch something funny... it's about linux: http://www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=174
<AstralJava> Does anyone have any ideas on how to progress; I'd need to be able to boot from USB stick, and I tried to install grub onto it when I installed Hoary, but now it doesn't seem to be there, and the LiveCD doesn't have that in it. I cannot install grub onto MBR, so I have no means to boot to the existing Hoary on the laptop.
<sig> comforteagle: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23307.html <---- I found this link here
<g0dot> yeah someone else suggested xfc4 to me already. maybe it would be a better choice
<sig> not sure if it will help or not
<Nermal> ifconfig give you ip? nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf? ps ax show dhclient running ?
<goofrider> transbuddha.com??? hehehehehehe
<comforteagle> sig: thanks..
<sig> comforteagle: wait!
<reD_Rum> ok neither does other stuff
<jamesio> goofrider, everyone keeps telling me that...  in windows I set the drives up individually and used robocopy to duplicate data to like-sized drives.  it worked for me... never lost anything (even after 2 bad "re-install the os" crashes)
<SilvioTO> how I ping? from router? from console?
<Nermal> SilvioTO, from console
<sig>  DLink? Fast Ethernet (via-rhine driver) <--- is this what you have comforteagle ?
<Nermal> but try ifconfig first, see if eth0 is up
<Nermal> sig, it's usb
<amaro> that flash was amusing, was it not?
<sig> Nermal: it is "usb"
<SilvioTO> please write me a command, an example, thanks
<goofrider> AstralJava: do u need the USB stick to be a self-contained bootable enviroment, or just an emrgency boot kernel?
<sig> so it wouldn't be eth0
<Nermal> sig, oh :)
<Nermal> well. it would be
<Nermal> sig, and that was for SilvioTO anyway :P
<sig> comforteagle: unplug it then  plug it back in and type: dmesg
<sig> see what the output prints at the bottom
<goofrider> AstralJava: either way, try using syslinux as a bottloader. It's better for removable media
<Nermal> SilvioTO, ping 216.239.37.99
<AstralJava> goofrider: It should just contain enough information so that I could boot into that Hoary install. Not sure if it should have kernel itself or grub that points to correct partition.
<medication> seems i may have been a bit hasty jumping to kubuntu...
<osity> anyone know how to setup software raid1?
<AstralJava> goofrider: Syslinux? Okay, I'll look into it.
<SilvioTO> thanks, I try and reconnect... one moment.
<StarMkeSE> Damned! My internet connection in Ubuntu still refuses to connect :(
<goofrider> AstralJava: then u don't need grub on the USB stick, use syslinux
<medication> does anyone have some insight into what i can do to get past the stall at 25% of "Configuring apt..."
<medication> ?
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, what connection ?
<AstralJava> goofrider: Alright then. Thanks! :)
<Shufla> hello ubuntiers :)
<sig> medication: ctrl + c
<sig> try again?
<medication> again... for anyone interested here's a thread about the issue: http://tinyurl.com/dkt46
<Nermal> medication, anything on the other consoles ?
* Nermal is falling asleep
<osity> has anyone setup software raid one ? i need a walkthrough...
<medication> sig: i've jumped out of the install at the configure user part... but haven't really had luck getting the install to continue from that part
<Nermal> osity, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<Nermal> GOOGLE
<medication> Nermal: what other consoles?
<Shufla> osity: it can be made with installer. btw google for "linux software raid", there is very good howto
<Nermal> alt-f<etc>
<thoreauputic> oh boy.. Konversation is a useless client.... back soon on another one
<medication> ahhh
<medication> don't know... but once it hits the stall the machine is frozen
<Nermal> hmmmm
<Nermal> may be an irq issue :|
<osity> shufla:  i have had 0 luck weith the howto's ....none talk about the partitions,,,,do you know how to setup the partitioner?
<Nermal> but I dunno
<medication> no ability to esc /ctrl-c/alt-f
<Shufla> how do i set up gnome, to have entry "Always on top" on special window menu? (i assume to use gconf, my net is lagged, google almost impossibile)
<Nermal> osity, what partitioner ?
<goofrider> medication: not sure what the installer doing at the time its stalled, but u might consider using debootstrap to install ubuntu as a last resort
<osity> there is a partitioner in ubuntu....
<medication> debootstrap?
* medication goes to look
<Shufla> osity: there's some words about partitions. you cannot set up more then 1 parttition on /dev/md?, use LVM or make /dev/md[1-...]  for any partition
<Zambba> Can I install kernel with apt-get in Ubuntu ?
<Zambba> Like I can in Debian
<thoreauputic> Zambba: yes
* medication is very green w/r/t to linux
<Zambba> ^^
<osity> in hoary ...you can setup raid with the an interface...but i've had no luck....there seems to be lots of ways i guess....
<osity> i'm looking for someonw that has done it.
<goofrider> medication: U can use the live cd, run debootstrap and write a minial OS to the hard drive, chroot to it, and download the rest of the OS of the net
<Zambba> s*it my firefox halted when I was downloading Ubuntu :(
<thoreauputic> Zambba: apt-cache search linux-image and choose one
<Shufla> osity: yes. read thourht raid howto - you *cannot* setup more than one partition on /dev/md
<StarMkeSE> Nermal I still can't access.. I tried to use static IP and ifconfig says 127.0.0.1 as IP
<Zambba> Hmm.. if I download most recent Ubuntu from the website do I have 2.6 kernel?
<thoreauputic> Zambba: try wget -c <URL>
<Shufla> (sorry for my english)
<tritium> Zambba, but don't choose 2.6.11 in hoary (it's unsupported)
<Zambba> ok
<thoreauputic> Zambba: yes, 2.6.10-5
<medication> goofrider: I've used the Live CD just to make sure that my system was supported
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, thats localhost
<osity> shufla:  i have no idea how to setup the partitions.......(do i make a swap etc..)  if anyone has setup this on hoary ....help would be appreciated.....
<SilvioTO> result of ping:   from 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination net unreachable. (My routeris connected with lan cable, and not usb)
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, what happens if you run dhclient eth0 ?
<medication> goofrider: but how do i go about mounting my hdd
<Nermal> or rather sudo dhclient eth0
<StarMkeSE> Nermal it refuses... I doesn't recognize the command
<goofrider> use the live cd to partition and mount the hdd on a mountpoint... like /mnt/newdrive
<g0dot> can I install a second window manager and switch between them?
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, what is the error ?
<medication> goofrider: thanks! i'll give that a shot
<Xappe> g0dot: yes
<goofrider> use debootstrap to write a minimal OS there, chroot to it, and download the rest of the OS
<thoreauputic> g0dot: yes
<Nermal> SilvioTO, and if you run  sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<goofrider> google for further instructions
<Nermal> SilvioTO, and if you run  sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<medication> cheers
<goofrider> there are several howtos on the web
<SilvioTO> result of ping:   from 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination net unreachable. (My routeris connected with lan cable, and not usb)
<g0dot> ok goofrider
<medication> thanks a bunch...
<thoreauputic> g0dot: in fact you can install 3 or 4 if you wish
<Nermal> SilvioTO, ran the command I said ?
<StarMkeSE> Nermal When I try to access internet it says "connection refused..." and I don't get any ip from DHCP even if I type dhcpcd eth0 in the root
<g0dot> thoreauputic: how would I switch between them?
<comforteagle> sig: dmesg spat a load of info back at me.
<SilvioTO> ha, ok, I go... on moment
<sig> comforteagle: pastebin.com
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, dhcpcd isn't in ubuntu I said dhclient
<thoreauputic> g0dot: log out and choose a different one
<Nermal> please read what I type
<goofrider> g0dot: GDM and KDM will let u choose between most windows managers if u have them installed
<g0dot> ah nice
<mez> I need a little help
<thoreauputic> g0dot: the login screen will give you session alternatives
<mez> I cant seem to get my PC to function in Graphgical mode unless I completely delete my XFree86Config
<g0dot> didn't know it was that easy
<Nermal> and "it says connection refused" could mean anything
<StarMkeSE> Nermal It doesn't like if I just typed SU
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, you typed sudo dhclient eth0
<Nermal> yes ?
<StarMkeSE> Nermal I didn't like just the command SU...maybe it's default?
<Nermal> SU ?
<Nermal> why are you typing SU ?
<mez> can anyone help me
<StarMkeSE> A friend told me
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, for the love of god
<thenuke> mez: no one knows.
<Nermal> read what I type
<thenuke> mez: so.. no one answers..
<mez> :(
<thoreauputic> StarMkeSE: you probably mean `su` (lower case) but we use sudo in Ubuntu :)
<goofrider> medication: hey I read the forum thread... Did u try static IP in the installer?
<amaro> damn, mplayer doesn't let you right click it when it's embedded in webpages
<Nermal> amaro, new versions do
<Nermal> 2.80 for example
<StarMkeSE> thoreauputic Aha! I'm not used at linux at all
<medication> goofrider: no i hadn't tried that yet... at what point would i set the static address?
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, sudo dhclient eth0
<amaro> Nermal, i'll check out which version I have
<Nermal> I think 2.70 is in hoary
<thoreauputic> StarMkeSE: I suggest you read the howtos on the wiki and the FAQ
<goofrider> medication: when it configure your LAN card
<Nermal> I had to get 2.80 via a different repo
<comforteagle_> sig: http://pastebin.com/282162
<thoreauputic> StarMkeSE: I'll give you a URL
<thoreauputic> StarMkeSE: hang on
<StarMkeSE> thoreauputic Alright! I'll do so :)
<goofrider> medication: choose expert mode mgith give u more options
<SilvioTO> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.1
<SilvioTO> Copyright 2004 Internet Systems Consortium.
<SilvioTO> All rights reserved.
<SilvioTO> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP
<SilvioTO> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<SilvioTO> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<SilvioTO> Listening on LPF/eth0/00:0e:2e:01:13:fe
<SilvioTO> Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:0e:2e:01:13:fe
<SilvioTO> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<SilvioTO> DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<SilvioTO> DHCPNAK from 192.168.1.1
<SilvioTO> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<SilvioTO> DHCPOFFER from 192.168.1.1
<SilvioTO> DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<SilvioTO> DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1
<SilvioTO> bound to 192.168.1.3 -- renewal in 1520 seconds.
<medication> goofrider: right right... i've been using the default install method
<goldfish_> uh oh
<tritium> SilvioTO, please don't paste like that
<thoreauputic> StarMkeSE: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions  and
<Nermal> StarMkeSE, kindly explain why you are willing to listen to thoreauputic and not listen to 3 requests from me to enter the command stated
<medication> goofrider: i'll give that the expert mode install a shot and try using a static ip
<Nermal> SilvioTO, so you have an IP...
<StarMkeSE> Nermal I'm listening to you but I need to read more about this to. I'm writning down all what you have said
<medication> goofrider: that actually sounds like a potential solution
<Nermal> SilvioTO, try sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<thoreauputic> StarMkeSE: also read and follow http://ubuntuguide.org
<sig> #
<sig> #
<sig> usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<Nermal> I think I've had enough of noobs for today
<Nermal> bye all
<goofrider> medication: hope it works
<goofrider> LMAo
<medication> goofrider: Thanks!
<goofrider> poor Nermal
<SilvioTO> the ip 192.168.1.1is router ip.
<s_yuan31tee> hi
<goofrider> u know... some of u guys are thankless  LMAO
<mez> where does ubuntu get tis default settings from
<mez> for X
<comforteagle_> sig: still doesn't show up in networking
<mez> if there's no XF86Config
<sig> comforteagle_: odd
<s_yuan31tee> i need to install zlib1g-dev in order to install libpng10-dev
<sig> try googling for it
<goofrider> xorg.conf
<amaro> Nermal, yup, I have version 2.7
<s_yuan31tee> however, i dun find zlib1g-dev in my respitotary
<guupsta> respiratory system
<thoreauputic> mez: on Hoary it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<goofrider> for the cmd tool, use xorgconfig
<comforteagle_> sig: there's no pwr light either
<mez> doesnt exist
<fsmw> hi all!
<sig> comforteagle_: it sounds like it doesn't have a driver/module assigned to it
<sig> you need to find what driver you need for it
<thoreauputic> mez: it should :)
<comforteagle_> is there a ndiswrapper pkg for ubuntu?
<fsmw> i got problems trying to run gmailfs on ubuntu, googling it seems that is a know problem but there's no solution available yet
<s_yuan31tee> Hello, can anyone tell me where i can get zlib1g-dev for my warty :(
<amaro> Anyone knows which repository includes mplayer version 2.8?
<SilvioTO> SIOCADDRT: the file already exist
<sp> sig: hey, thanks. i got 1280 resolution :)
<osity> can raid be setup through x?
<sp> hpnadig: hey, you the same on on orkut?
<hpnadig> yep
<sp> hpnadig: nice :) your on my cousin's list. i'm down at his place, installing linux first time
<osity> i remember my first time....
<osity> it makes me we
<miketech> Hi, do you see a chance, that mono will be part of ubuntu in the future?
<sp> osity: yup.
<dataw0lf|w> 'a part of a Ubuntu'
<dataw0lf|w> Mono is included in the repos.
<amaro> as does java...
<dataw0lf|w> Do you mean full integration?
<miketech> yeah well... installed by default :)
<miketech> yup dataw0lf|w
<dataw0lf|w> *shrug* I hope not.
<amaro> miketech, java isn't even installed by default, and you want mono?
<StarMkeSE> *deep sigh*
<miketech> why not?
<dataw0lf|w> miketech: there is still the MS threat hanging over Mono.
<miketech> well because of application like beagle
<dataw0lf|w> Granted, it wouldn't do THAT much damage... but enough.
<Seveas> mono & beagle are in breezy
<dead^^> hey, how can i get .AVI and .MPG codecs on Linux?
<karljp> anyone know how to get thunderbird to use a certian persona/alias/replyaddress when it's replying to list mails?
<Echylo> "Archive fixed | Please don't use Breezy yet"
<StarMkeSE> I don't know..Now it even refuses to read from floppy :'(
<Seveas> install w32codecs from marillat
<Echylo> ;)
<miketech> yeah, but we all know the discussions about Mono and microsoft and so on. will there be a solution in the future?
<hpnadig> is there a firefox 1.0.3 update deb around in any repository?
<miketech> well either saying yes or no. but continueing this discussions the next 3 years does not help anyone
<sp> What is a good ftp application?
<miketech> gftp?
<gryphon> miketech: ok. lemme install it
<SilvioTO> Nermal?
<jeroen_> hpnadig: backports has 1.0.3
<gryphon> is xchat 2.4.3 also in ubuntu?
<Echylo> 2.
<Echylo> 2.4.1
<gryphon> ok.
<hpnadig> jeroen_: thanks, whats the url?
<gryphon> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<gryphon> miketech: thanks. gftp is nice.
<miketech> n.p.
<zerby> well hello, may i ask a question?
<zerby> can i i mean
<goldfish_> go ahead
<zerby> ive installed ubuntu
<zerby> but i ant play mp3/wav
<StarMkeSE> Can someone explain why sudo dhchpclient eth0 is refused?
<zerby> and i suppose video
<wezzer> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<El> hi
<PtitOurs> yeah ... he's right
<zerby> wezzer, i need an entry ion sourcelist i thuink
<tim1> kernel 2.6.12 just hit breezy, I'm gonna reboot now
<mtbeedee> zerby, does it complain about libmikmod2 or something when you start it from the console?
<dead^^> i got the w32codecs now. hoe i should install them?
<ElChoNy> hola, alguien que hable castellno me puede ayudaR_
<zerby> no mtbeedee
<mtbeedee> dead^^ I think yuo can use sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<zerby> i doubleklick on the mp3 icon
<wezzer> zerby: yes, you need to enable universe
<zerby> kaffeine starts up
<zerby> wezzer, ?
<zerby> in sourcelist?
<dead^^> wtbeedee i'll try
<wezzer> yes
<zerby> k
<wezzer> zerby: just open up synaptic
<zerby> i did
<wezzer> and go to settings -> repositories
<zerby> k
<zerby> i see wezzer tx
<Echylo> anyone uses the game "enemy territory" around here?
<larsrohdin> ilarsrohdn, testing=)
<Echylo> anyway, when I try to launch "et" it hangs on "sound initialization", what can I do?
<_david> any idea when kde-libs will be fixed in the repo?
<_david> anyone?
<_david> oh well
<jeroen_> hpnadig: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<x_or> Can anyone tell me how to switch from Gnome to XFCE?  I've installed the XFCE package, but I am not sure how I switch the window managers.
<x_or> I see nothing in the menus, and I don't seem to have an .xinitrc file.
<Fator_Dee> logout and choose xfce from the sessions
<jeroen_> x_or, can't you click sessions when logging in and choose xfce?
<MartySkitch> how did you install xfce
<x_or> Using synaptic.
<x_or> Let me logout and try it...
<x_or> Bye
<MartySkitch> then it should be listed as a session
<ubuntu_> Hi
<gryphon> bye
<IFR> Hey everyone, installing IPW2200 wireless driver veresion 1.0.3 under Ubuntu 5.04 and 2.6.10-5-386. The card is working with WEP and version 0.9 now. How can I enable the
<IFR> Crypto library support (CONFIG_CRYPTO), ARC4 cipher algorithm and CRC32 (CONFIG_CRC32) can anyone point me to in the kernel?
<ubuntu_> Hi, I'm new to linux. >D
<goldfish_> hey
<osity> how important is the swap file?
<osity> do i neeed it?
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> :D
<Echylo> you do need it
<mez> To whoever it was helping me before: sorry for being a pain in the ass, but - I should really listen to you in future, lol... I'm just an idiot :D lol - I dont know ubuntu as well as you - and my paranoia about going back to a crappy even more f**ked up system got to me
<mez> I did what the file said - and found out whyit hadnt worked
<thoreauputic> mez: it's OK - I lost it a bit too :)
<mez> It was tryin to use drivers for my Motherboard graphics card,
<mez> instead of my added on one
<osity> why ..im setting up an ftp server....?
<thoreauputic> mez: I see
<mez> which was why it wasnt working
<thoreauputic> mez: OK well, all's well that ends well , right?
<thoreauputic> mez: BTW those URLs I gave you are very useful too
<osity> Echylo:.... why ..im setting up an ftp server....?
<Taliesin`> (osity): it's somewhere for the system to swap contents out of RAM into
<Taliesin`> or if the RAM is full it has a SWAP Partition to put it too, and because the swap partition is a certant area on the drive, the contects and shoved just randomly over the drive.
<Taliesin`> even Windows has a Swap File for this same purpouse.
<osity> if i sw raid 1  do i raid the swap paritions also?
<Taliesin`> u dont need too no
<Taliesin`> you could just as hapily put the swap file on the system drive.
<Echylo> osity, just an ftp server?
<osity> ya
<sig> http://harrisplace.net/?page_id=19
<osity> Echylo:.... why ?
<sig> Ubuntu Screenshots
<cyphase> Gates has tried Firefox, and he still thinks IE is better
<cyphase> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4508897.stm
<mez> nother question: on other distros, I've always been able to swtich to consoles by using ctrl+alt +Shit+Fx
<Echylo> osity, how much memory will that pc be using?
<mez> I can switch to one on this, but cant switch to another after...
<osity> 512
<mez> that meant to be the case?
<osity> ill use 1gb of swap
<Echylo> owke?
<osity> Echylo: are you familiar with sw raid1?
<Echylo> no :)
<Echylo> you can classify me as noob+ ubuntu
<thoreauputic> mez: no, it shouldn't be - you should be able to shift using alt-Fx or ctrl-alt-Fx
<osity> nayone here know software raid stuff?
<thoreauputic> mez: of course you would need to log on in the other tty
<thoreauputic> after shifting
<mez> yeah, I know
<mez> I can shift, but i cant shift back
<thoreauputic> mez why are you using the shift key in your combo?
<mtbeedee> mez: what are you trying to shift back to?
<mez> er... I dont know... I alwyas have done... and it doesnt make any difference
<mez> and trying to shift back to anything
<g0dot> nice.. xfce4 is reallz a lot more responsive than gnome
<mtbeedee> you mean you can shift once and then not again?
<thoreauputic> mez: you only need alt-Fx when out of X and ctrl-alt-Fx  when in it
<g0dot> now I only need to find where to change the keyboard layout
<thoreauputic> mez: if it's a laptop you might need to touch the fn key as well
<mez> it aint a laptop
<mez> lemme try
<thoreauputic> OK
<mez> if i sign out then :D It didnt work
<mtbeedee> i wonder if when he switches out, it closes or resets that pty
<cyphase> In a world without walls or fences, who needs Windows or Gates?
<thoreauputic> mtbeedee: ubuntu is bog standard normal when it comes to switching from one tty to another, unless he has a keyboard config issue
<selinium> hi thoreauputic!
<mez> nope didnt work
<bet0x> libflash-mozplugin.so crash my all browser
<thoreauputic> selinium: hello again selinium :)
<mez> lets me switch to tty1
<mez> (ctrl alt f1)
<mez> but, wont let me switch back (either alt f7, ctrl alt f7 or ctrl alt shift f7
<thoreauputic> mez: alt-F7 to get back
<selinium> thoreauputic: Glad your here solving all us newbies problems!
<mez> thoreauputic, it didnt work :(
<thoreauputic> selinium: hmm - I've had afew problems myself lately
<mez> to get back :(
<thoreauputic> mez: odd
<mez> yeah thats what I thought.
<mez> wouldnt let me switch to any other tty either
<selinium> hi all, is there a way of opening the other half's evolution from my login, so she doesn't have to keep logging me off to read her mail?
<mez> I thought previously it might be because I was running in runlevel 2 and other distros i ran runlevel 5
<thoreauputic> mez: when in tty1, run ` sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart `
<mez> but that didnt work either
<thoreauputic> mez: debian distros don't play runlevel games
<thoreauputic> :)
<selinium> thoreauputic: have you found a solution yet?
<mez> is there any more steps after that ?
<mez> cause I wont be able to come back and say "done"
<mez> lol
<thoreauputic> selinium: for some obscure reason fluxbox won't co-operate with me on Hoary :(
<mez> thoreauputic, lol... I didnt think it would be that really, but it was worth a try
<thoreauputic> mez: did you try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<thoreauputic> rats
<thoreauputic> I love the way people just disappear and reappear just when you give them a tip
<mez> lol
<mez> yeah it got me back into X
<mez> but on the login screen
<mez> so it closed all my apps
<mez> I dont want that
<thoreauputic> mez: OK your session manager wasn't running I expect
<mez> ?
<mez> gdm ?
<thoreauputic> yes
<mez> gdm was running cause i used it to login to start :D
<mez> lol
<s_yuan31tee> have any success compile mplayer 1.0pre7?
<thoreauputic> mez, it's possible you killed it in your X adventures though
<jackass> Could someone help me??? Can't find my other hardrive?
<mez> lol
<mez> hmm
<mez> er, well - i havent done anything in the last.... 5 reboots
<mez> hey Stephen
* mez tries again
<mtbeedee> jackass: what do you mean?
<selinium> thoreauputic: I have not used it myself.
<mez> if I quit... it wasnt that
<jackass> im new on linux, Can't find my second hard drive after installation
<lotusleaf> mez: if god exists, neither has he
<mtbeedee> type ls -l /dev/hdb*
<dataw0lf|w> jackass: do a ls -l /dev/hd*
<jackass> explain? im neeb
<jackass> noob*
<dataw0lf|w> not necessarily going to be on /dev/hdb
<mtbeedee> that will tell it to list you hard drives
<mtbeedee> hd = hard disk
<g0dot> ok I dont find it.. where can I change the keyboard layout in xfc4, does anyone know (where the hell is the question mark)
<yo2lux> i want to update my firefox in Ubuntu 5.04 to firefox 1.0.3. I use synaptic package manager but not find new updates for firefox, any idea ?
<mtbeedee> the /dev dir is where devices go
<dataw0lf|w> no, it will only list the secondary master, if it exists.
<mtbeedee> true
<dataw0lf|w> jackass: open a terminal, type ls -l /dev/hd* and tell us the output
<goldfish> firefox 1..3 is vunerable too btw.
<mez> nope, does same thing, wont let me back in through alt+f7, but restarting gdm works
<yo2lux> goldfish yes but i want to upgrade
<goldfish> g0dot: right click on desktop go into settings, should be a keyboard menu or something
<goldfish> afaik 1.0.3 will not be in hoary
<goldfish> only breezy
<mez> any ideas?
<mez> tis really weird
<g0dot> goldfish: not for changing the keyboard languahe layout
<jackass> brw-rw----  1 root disk   3,  0 2005-05-10 19:27 /dev/hda
<jackass> brw-rw----  1 root disk   3,  1 2005-05-10 19:27 /dev/hda1
<jackass> brw-rw----  1 root disk   3,  2 2005-05-10 19:27 /dev/hda2
<jackass> brw-rw----  1 root disk   3,  5 2005-05-10 19:27 /dev/hda5
<jackass> brw-rw----  1 root disk   3, 64 2005-05-10 19:27 /dev/hdb
<jackass> brw-rw----  1 root disk   3, 65 2005-05-10 19:27 /dev/hdb1
<mtbeedee> mez: maybe check you inittab?
<jackass> brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22,  0 2005-05-10 19:28 /dev/hdc
<jackass> thas's came up
<jackass> that*
<mez> I dont see what can be wrong in the inittab though... that would do this
<thoreauputic> mez, do you get a tty if you use, say,  ctrl-alt-F4 instead? I'm wondering if you have your /etc/inittab correctly set up
<mtbeedee> jackass: it looks like you have a partition on a hard disk called hdb
<mtbeedee> and hdc is a cdrom or something
<jackass> y. and 1 called hda
<goldfish> g0dot: oh right, something to do with your xorg.conf maybe? i know u csan change it there.
<goldfish> *can
<jackass> but i can only find 0ne of them
<mez> thoreauputic, I have previously, but let me check
<g0dot> ok goldfish
<dataw0lf|w> jackass: mount /dev/hdb <mount point>
<mtbeedee> what do you mean "only find"
<mtbeedee> if you type "mount" it will tell you where they are mounted
<mtbeedee> or check /etc/fstab
<jackass> in mycomputer there is only 1 hdd
<dataw0lf|w> it's not mounting anywhere, jackass.
<dataw0lf|w> do a 'sudo mkdir /mnt/partition2'
<selinium> hi all, is there a way of opening the other half's evolution from my login, so she doesn't have to keep logging me off to read her mail?
<mtbeedee> jackass: does that mean you only have one physical drive?  but somehow have 2 devices listed?
<dataw0lf|w> then a 'mount /dev/hdb /mnt/partition2'
<florian> hi
<florian> i have a problem with my sources.list... it is gone...
<thoreauputic> selinium: use gdmflexiserver - it's "log in as another user or something like that in the menu
<g0dot> found it goldfish, thanks. and its really a lot faster than gnome
<thoreauputic> selinium: so you can each have sessions running concurrently
<goldfish> g0dot: cool, yeah xfce rocks.
<_orospakr> hi! what is the best way of ensuring a certain set of packages (say, Kubuntu, openoffice, and a few other packages we need here) are installed on a small network of hoary boxes? (ie, pushing changes to them)
<jackass> how to mount hd?
<_orospakr> I know a text file with a list of packages on an httpd somewhere and a cron'd shell script on the boxes would work or something like that, but I wanted to know if there was some other method already.
<mtbeedee> jackass: mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/partition2
<jackass> mount: monteringspunkten /mnt/partition2 finns inte
<mtbeedee> jackass: uhh, what does that mean?
<Mez__> weirdly... no i dont
* Mez__ goes and looks at his inittba
<selinium> thoreauputic: Fabulous! It works a treat!
<thoreauputic> selinium: :)
<jackass> partition2 doesn't excist
<mtbeedee> then sudo mkdir /mnt/partition2 first
<mmw> hi! can anyone help me with midi-playback? I installed timidity and freepats, but I can only hear the drums.
<Mez__> 1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<Mez__> 2:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<Mez__> 3:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty3
<Mez__> 4:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty4
<Mez__> 5:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty5
<Mez__> 6:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty6
<Mez__> 2345 ??
<thoreauputic> Mez__: uh, please recall what I said about using #flood
<BoD_SWAT> can anyone tell me how to disable the ' " spacebar issue? When I use the SHIFT+" combination and then press the spacebar, then I get a ". How can I fix this?
<mtbeedee> Mez__: that means it exists at that runlevel I think
<Mez__> ah, ok, sorry about that
<Mez__> well that makes sense why I dont get one now
<Mez__> I'm at runlevel 5
<Mez__> whereas before i was at 2
<mtbeedee> change them all to 2345
<mtbeedee> then telinit q
<jackass> now it worked
<Deffie> hi all, theres any package in universe/multiverse to allow rhythmbox (gstreamer ?) to play mp3s ?
<mtbeedee> jackass: ls -l /mnt/partition2
<mtbeedee> or cd there
<mtbeedee> to see what's there
<thoreauputic> Mez__: runlevel 5 isn't used in debian distros usually: the default is 2
<BoD_SWAT> Deffie, try installing the codecs?
<Mez__> ok done that mtbeedee
<Juhaz> Deffie, gstreamer0.8-mad
<jackass> it was the right drive
<thoreauputic> mtbeedee: there is nothing wrong with his inittab
<mmw> anyone?
<thoreauputic> Deffie:  gstreamer0.8-mad
<mtbeedee> thoreauputic: ok... I was unsure if that would help or not
<Deffie> Juhaz thank you :)
<Mez> ah ok
<Mez> so... now what to do
<Deffie> thoreauputic you too :)
* Mez is as confused by this as anyone else
<jackass> how do i ad it in computer
<thoreauputic> Mez: have you altered your default runlevels?
<Zambba> Is this disk configuration good to install Ubuntu to same disk with WinXP: http://hausjarvi.dyndns.ws/disk.PNG ? I'm planning to convert D: to FAT32.
<florian> my sources.list is gone.. what can I do??
<Mez> I changed my default runlevel from 2 to 5 ... but thats all.. and i did that this morning,
<mmw> nobody has a clue how to enable midi-playback?
<Mez> I've had this problem ever since i installed
<thoreauputic> florian: run apt-setup
<agent> anyone having problems logging in to ebay today using firefox? very annoying!
<thoreauputic> Mez: type `runlevel ` in a term and tell me the output
<Mez> N 5
<forsaker8k6> rms is such a great man... wow
<thoreauputic> Mez: sudo telinit 2
<Mez> done
<thoreauputic> Mez: you shouldn't be in runlevel 5
<thoreauputic> Mez: ubuntu uses debian conventions: runlevel 5 isn't used normally
<Mez> as i said earlier, I changed it cause of the whole thing to do with this, all other distros I've used used rl 5
<thoreauputic> Mez: yes, confusing I know
* Mez didnt know :D until you told me earlier
<Mez> anyways
<Mez> now in rl 2
<Mez> and I'll change my inittab to do that
<thoreauputic> Mez: your inittab looked fine
<Mez> that was just the TTY bit of it
<thoreauputic> Mez: or what i saw looked fine
<mp3j> im sorry to say but that live cd from ubuntu is not that appealing
<Mez> i just changed back to id:2:initdefault:
<florian> thoreauputic, thx, I try!
<mmw> can someone *please* tell me how to play midi files?
<Mez> instead of id:5:initdefault:
<ganymed> hi folks
<Mez> which i changed earlier :D
<wolfsmaul> hi
<wolfsmaul> cu
<thoreauputic> Mez: it's always a good idea to know the distro before you change fundamental system files ;-)
<|iXiiOn|> can i plug in my digicam with ubuntu and is start a wizzard or something ?
<jeroen_> mmw, I'd like to know aswell
<kandinski> paging aaron waite!
<Mez> lol ;) I assumed it worked the same as Gentoo (which is also debian based I believe?)
<Fackamato> Hi
<Fackamato> My sit1 interfaces doesn't startup automatically at boot
<jeroen_> |iXiiOn|, I think you can
<goofrider> Gentoo is completely in it's own class
<Fackamato> I have to manually do sudo ifup sit1
<forsaker8k6> Mez.. i would not say that
<Fackamato> then it works
<mmw> jeroen_, ok, so there's 2 of us. unfortunately, no one seems to have an answer.
<Fackamato> my interfaces file is http://www.tehjunkyard.net/interfaces.txt
<Fackamato> any ideA?
<thoreauputic> Mez: erm... no Gentoo is most definitely NOT Debian based
<goofrider> not realted to any distro at all
<jeroen_> mmw: yep :(
<forsaker8k6> Gentoo do is Gentoo
<agent> mmw, did you try the command play on the command line?
<Mez> ah, I just guessed it was from the whole... installer thing
<mmw> agent, "command not found"
<WeirdAl> hello...
<WeirdAl> Why doesn't "lock screen" do anything?
<forsaker8k6> mmw, have you tryed with xmms?
<agent> mmw, that's strange.... default ubuntu install has that installed (at least mine did)
<agent> mmw, and do other files play fine? like, for example, mp3 or wav? if not it may be your soundcard having issues or speakers
<okmit> Need help: Anyone knows where I could find HowTo for the official nVidia drivers? My problem is that the installere asks me for missing kernel modules
<mmw> agent, others play fine
<paulproteus> okmit: ubuntuguide.org and the ubuntu wiki should help you.
<Mez> so, any ideas thoreauputic
<agent> mmw, install the package sox
<paulproteus> Use the ubuntu wiki instructions and you won't go wrong.
<paulproteus> I'm outta here.
<agent> mmw, use synaptc
<mmw> forsaker8k6, xmms doesn't play it either
<Lathiat> okmit: You can install the nvidia drivers with ubuntu packages
<Lathiat> okmit: Is there a reason you are installing from source
<forsaker8k6> mmm... what do yuo mean when you say it doesn't play: you can't hear any sound.. or it gives you an error or something
<forsaker8k6> ?
<danko123456> ls
<Lathiat> okmit: install the nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-386 (assuming your 386, maybe 686,k7 if you installed a non stdnard kernel0
<mmw> agent, ok, now I've got play (thanks for that), but it gives me: sox: Failed reading /home/hoopdoc/Downloads/closer.mid: Do not understand format type: mid
<forsaker8k6> :)
<Mez> lmao :D I have a problem whcih is annoying and doesnt seem to happen to anyone else
<Mez> lol
<Mez> maybe i should just give up and wait for my hoary to arrive
<jmjones> has anyone gotten wireless networking working under hoary with a dell laptop with an intel 2200 wireless chipset?
<agent> mmw, are you using x86 or ppc? (not sure if this actually matters).. and you are using newest ubuntu, yes? (hoary)
<okmit> Lathiat : ubuntu packages doesn't work fine, maybe because I have the Geforce Fx go5600 (Laptop chip)
<Lathiat> okmit: ok, well the installer probably needs build-essential and linux-headers-2.6.10-386 installed
<mmw> agent, x86 and hoary
<agent> very strange then!
<dabaSlon> Mez: maybe you should ask about your problem, 2...
<Lathiat> okmit: also make sure to unintsall
<Lathiat> okmit: nvidia-glx
<Mez> dabaSlon, I already have :D
<dabaSlon> ask again.
<dabaSlon> :)
<mmw> agent, are there any libraries or other things apart from freepats which could help?
<agent> mmw, try and download midi files from the internet and play them... maybe your mid file was made some strange way
<dabaSlon> and then again
<Mez> you must have missed it, when thoreauputic wsa trying to help me
<Mez> basically
<dabaSlon> right, I just came in
<okmit> Lathiat : I completely removed nvidia-glx
<agent> mmw, to tell you the truth i am not very knowlegable about this... in fact i started using ubuntu two days ago :)
<Mez> I cant ctrl +alt+Fx to a tty, but after I've done that, I cant go to any other TTY or back to X
<dabaSlon> somehow my connection got dropped overnight
<Lathiat> okmit: good
<dabaSlon> what computer?
<Mez> me?
<Mez> er - cutom build
<dabaSlon> not an apple, hey..
<Mez> custom*
<Mez> not an apple no
<dabaSlon> I suppose you tried all possible combinations of keys?
<jeroen_> agent, i have the same prob as mmw; i get the same error from play aswell
<simas> how to install nforce2 sound and network drivers? i have downloaded 2.6.10 kernel source. when i run setup with --kernel-source-path it asks me for --kernel-output-path and i dunno what should it be set to
<Mez> yip
<okmit> lathiat : I'll try reinstalling after having linux-headers-2.6.10-386
<Lathiat> okmit: yes you will definatley need that package
<agent> mmw, i am searching packages and found the program/package playmidi.. maybe that will help (and, if needed, install libraries that you dont have for some strange reason)
<krat3r> how do i rename a directory?
<dabaSlon> yeah, that is strange, and yiu are right, I have no clue what could cause that
<Mez> ;)
<dabaSlon> mv dir/ dir_/
<dabaSlon> in a terminal, in that directory where the dir/ is
<dabaSlon> or
<agent> mmw & jeroen_, let me actually try playing midi files on my pc... i never tried them :)
<dabaSlon> throught gnome, f2
<jeroen_> agent: that's the prob ;)
<mmw> agent, but you're of great help anyway
<okmit> Lathiat : Is the linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 package also required?
<krat3r> dabaSlon, tnx
<dabaSlon> k
<Lathiat> okmit: yes
<mmw> agent, I already tried playmidi (and pmidi and audacity ...), but all of them give me errors.
<Lathiat> okmit: that is pulled in by that package
<Lathiat> okmit: because its the latest version of the haeders
<dabaSlon> just to make sure you understand...if the folder is in yuor home folder, then go to the home folder, and do what I said.
<jeroen_> agent: These gave me errors aswell
<Lathiat> okmit: please run "uname -r" and paste to me
<agent> mmw jeroen_ do you ugys know of a site that has midi files i can download?
<jeroen_> well, I wanted to play the song of the Vatican, for fun
<jeroen_> Found it on Wikipedia
<jackass> i can't find my sec. hdd in my computer, (I'm a noob)
<okmit>  Lathiat : # uname -r
<okmit> 2.6.10-5-386
<mmw> agent, I have the one I'm trying to play from here: http://www.nrw-schwarz.de/download_handy.htm
<simas> so no suggestions?
<dabaSlon> jackass: it is your second hard drive, right?
<jackass> japp
<jackass> yes
<jeroen_> http://www.vatican.va/news_services/press/documentazione/documents/sp_ss_scv/inno/inno_scv_musica.mid
<mmw> agent, I tried "closer" by nin
<dabaSlon> jackass: type in ls /dev in a terminal, and paste the outputto http://pastebin.com , please
<Lathiat> okmit: cool
<Zambba> Is this good partitioning scheme? http://hausjarvi.dyndns.ws/disk.PNG
<Lathiat> okmit: thats fine
<dabaSlon> then give me the URL
<Lathiat> okmit: keep going
<Lathiat> Zambba: looks fine
<jeroen_> looks good Zambba, depends on your use
<dabaSlon> Zambba: what do you even mean good
<dabaSlon> valid?
<Zambba> yea :P
<jeroen_> it looks okay
<dabaSlon> does it work?
<dabaSlon> i just learned what lmao means.
<dabaSlon> I hate all he acronyms...too many...
<agent> mmw jeroen_ just so you guys know, i cant play them either :(
<jackass> done
<dabaSlon> but, they will come in handy...
<jeroen_> dabaSlon: install bsdgames, and then use wtf
<jackass> dabaSlon
<jeroen_> you can "wtf lmao"
<jeroen_> and it'll tell you the meaning! :D
<dabaSlon> jackass: give me the URL, please.
<Zambba> :D
<dabaSlon> hehe, nice program.
<dabaSlon> I have dict
<jackass> http://pastebin.com/282231
<mmw> agent, ok. now we're 3. but shouldn't such a basic feature be accessible by default?
<dabaSlon> jackass: your second hard drive seemds to have only one partition, is that right?
<jeroen_> is midi non-restricted?
<jeroen_> ?? restricted
<jackass> yes
<jeroen_> Any Ubuntu-devs around?
<dabaSlon> jackass: what would you like to do, view the files? And, what filesystem is the hard drive?
<dabaSlon> jeroen_: try #ubuntu-dev
<jeroen_> ah, okay
<Kamion> jeroen_: mm?
<Lathiat> jeroen_: whats the problem?
<dabaSlon> #ubutnu-devel
<dabaSlon> whatever, you get the point,
<jeroen_> mmw, let's go to #ubuntu-devel!
<Lathiat> dabaSlon: No, please do not send users there, it is not for help, it is for development discussion.
<jeroen_> oh, okay
<jeroen_> then I won't go
<Lathiat> jeroen_: Whats the problem?
<dabaSlon> Lathiat: thanks for letting me know.
<jeroen_> But you see.. there's no midi playback in Ubuntu
<tritium> dabaSlon, this is the proper place for questions
<dabaSlon> tritium: thanks.
<mmw> Lathiat, we cannot play midi files
<jeroen_> not even when you install midiplay
<jackass> i would like to see the drive where you see the floppy and cd, like "My Computer" and filesystem i'm not sure
<Lathiat> You probably dont have hardware synthesizer support
<Lathiat> 'timidity' is a software synth
<tim_> anyone know if there is a e17-ubuntu in the works? I saw a mention that there was talk of it in an interview with mark shuttleworth (think thta was the name)
<Lathiat> you should try that
<jeroen_> I tried timidity
<dabaSlon> jackass: cool, can be done, what filesystem does it use? is it a windows hard?
<Zambba> /bin/sh: line 1: wtf: command not found
<jackass> yes, i think it is ntsf
<mmw> Lathiat, I installed that. And freepats, too.
<agent> mmw jeroen_ , did you guys try timidity + freepats?
<jeroen_> Zambba: you need bsdgames
<dabaSlon> (12:16:13) jeroen_: dabaSlon: install bsdgames, and then use wtf
<Lathiat> mmw: Whats the problem?
<jeroen_> agent, what is freepats
<agent> mmw, nm :)
<mmw> agent, yes :-)
<Zambba> jeroen_: I know
<agent> mmw jeroen_ : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32395
<dabaSlon> jackass: open a terminal, type in "sudo mkdir /media/windows
<dabaSlon> then enter.
<dabaSlon> That will create the directory onto which you will mount the hard drive.
<mmw> Lathiat, it only plays the drumline and gives many error messages like: No instrument mapped to tone bank 0, program 116 - this instrument will not be heard
<agent> mmw jeroen_ : midi howto for hoary: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30963
<agent> mmw jeroen_ : you guys try that?
<Hatred> hey
<dabaSlon> jackass: once you are done that, you need to mount the hard drive, so, try this first: "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222"
<Lathiat> mmw: try googleing/checking the home page of timidity for information
<jackass> ok done
<dabaSlon> both?
<mmw> agent, I'm reading through it
<mmw> Lathiat, ok
<dabaSlon> Hatred: hey
<jackass> yes it worked
<dabaSlon> jackass: then, type in ls /media/windows
<Hatred> dabaSlon :)
<Hatred> I've gotten this error msg from about 4 applications now, was wondering if anyone knew of a solution?
<agent> mmw jeroen_ : apart from this i am all out of ideas :) never had a need for midi in my years w/ linux :X
<beerockxs> can someone help me get my parallel port scanner to work?
<Hatred> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "liblighthouseblue.so",
<jackass> done
<dabaSlon> jackass: did that show you the files?
<agent> anyone having problems logging into ebay today using firefox?
<jackass> it worked realy fine...
<jackass> yes
<jeroen_> agent:thx
<dabaSlon> Hatred: that means taht your GTK does not rally have that theme properly installed, the lighthouseblue theme,
<jackass> thnx werry much
<dabaSlon> Hatred: not sure what to do, though
<Hatred> hmmm
<PieD> Hi
<dabaSlon> jackass: you are waelcome, that is just part of what you will prbably want to do
<Hatred> ty dabaSlon
<mmw> agent, I think it is a good way to have alerts have sounds (e.g. buddy alerts in gaim)
<dabaSlon> welcome, I just know that that is one of the gtk themes.
<PieD> I'm using breezy, and I've got a small problem with my latest apt-get update :
<PieD> W: GPG error: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Kamion> PieD: I think the main archive's fine now, but fr.a.u.c may not have re-mirrored since the fix
<Kamion> PieD: try archive.ubuntu.com temporarily
<PieD> Only a Warning, but since core system components (passwd for instance) are updated, I prefer to be sure
<dabaSlon> PieD: you want to update your keys...there is instructions on the Wiki, under hoary apt authentication
<dabaSlon> jackass: the second part of what you probably want to do...is making the hard drive mounted on boot.
<Kamion> dabaSlon: there was a problem with archive mirroring yesterday
<PieD> keys must be updated ? why ?
<Kamion> PieD: they should not
<dabaSlon> kamion means truck in my language
<agent> mmw, you could always try to convert the midi to something you can play (ogg for example)
<Kamion> that's nice
<sylvan> can ubuntu write to ntfs partitions? or just read?
<dabaSlon> PieD: read the wiki, I do not know really.
<agent> mmw, does gaim use mid files?
<jackass> que?
<selinium> This may seem like a strange strange question for this room, but is anyone here a scuba diver?
<PieD> dabaSlon: It looks like you're wrong...
<thenuke> PieD: Have you done this? http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<selinium> Channel even
<dabaSlon> sylvan: read at this time, there is some program for it...
<PieD> I'm speaking about the main repositories
<dabaSlon> PieD: why do you say that?
<agent> selinium, yes, that is a strange question :)
<dabaSlon> PieD: it is the same gpg error...
<PieD> I'm using a hoary, updated in breezy
<thenuke> PieD: you cannot have that error if you have only the "main" repos
<dabaSlon> PieD: did you read the wiki yet?
<PieD> I don't have this error any longer yet
<PieD> I switched to archive.ubuntu.com instead of fr.archive.ubuntu.com
<PieD> mirror problems
<mmw> agent, I dunno, since my entire machine refuses to play them :-)
<selinium> It is that I am looking to connect my dive computer to the linux box and didn't kow if anyone here had already had any success!
<zoddan> my WLAN nic is not starting when i boot i have added it to interfaces but that dident help
<dabaSlon> jackass: well, you dont want to have to do that every time you start your computer...or perhaps you do...do you? or do you want it to be mounted when you boot?
<Kamion> thenuke: that GPG error showed up for a lot of people yesterday due to a bug in the archive system triggered by an upgrade to hoary (bash's syntax got a bit stricter in one place)
<selinium> Alright then, has anyone connected there palm to ubuntu?
<jackass> yes of course
<dabaSlon> jackass: to the second one, right?
<jackass> i didn't get that =7
<jackass> =/
<jackass> yes
<jackass> lol
<agent> mmw, its easy to check... if you have a package installed goto synaptic and search for it... then goto properties and select "installed files" that will tell you all the files it installs... (only works on installed packages)... see if it installed mid files... my guess no.. probably wav or something similar
<dabaSlon> jackass: ok, there is a file at /etc/fstab
<dabaSlon> first back it up, I guess, so, type in sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup
<dabaSlon> jackass: then, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<dabaSlon> jackass: add this line to the end of the file, exactly copy and pste it. "/dev/hdb1       /media/windows  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0"
<mmw> agent, ok thanks a lot. I'll give it up for now with midi.
<dabaSlon> jackass: then save the file, and next time you boot, it will be there, under /media/windows.
<dabaSlon> jackass: the files will be read only ion that hard drive. Also, all the instructions I had given you are from http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs , but a warning, that most of the Ubuntu developers/knowledgables, do not like all the methods that are shown on that page.
<dabaSlon> this one is fine, I think.
<klimit> Lathiat : Thanks it worked. Now what i have to do if I wanna install the 686smp kernel? The same thing?
<Lathiat> klimit: then you install the appropriate headers package
<Lathiat> klimit: and then eh
<Lathiat> klimit: yeh
<jackass> ok thnx again, and alot
<dabaSlon> jackass: the first hard drive is hda, second hdb, third hdc and so on, normally, but sometimes they skip the letters for some reason, dunno...
<dabaSlon> jackass: you are welcome.
<klimit> Lathiat : ok 10x again
<dabaSlon> is there anything else I can do for you right now?;)
<dabaSlon> I work tech support in chat:)
<jackass> so hda is master/ hdb slave?
<dabaSlon> I guess...
<Echylo> anyone knows a program to make cd-covers with it?
<Lathiat> Echylo: glabels perhaps
<Echylo> thanks
<dabaSlon> Echylo: d you use gnome? Cause Synaptic has a search function, and you can search by name and description.
<Echylo> yes, but I like to know experiences :)
<dabaSlon> right, so you would see which program is good, that is a good tactic:)
<|iXiiOn|> i need some help please
<|iXiiOn|> i installed ubuntu and at the end of the basic installation the installer tell me it needs additional language packages
<|iXiiOn|> ant that it is going to fiwnload these
<|iXiiOn|> download
<|iXiiOn|> BUT
<|iXiiOn|> the pc dont have internet
<jeroen_> awww
<jeroen_> can you get the language-packs from somewhere else?
<|iXiiOn|> how can i add this packages ?
<danko123456> |iXiiOn|: so they do not get downloaded?
<|iXiiOn|> i dont know which packages are needed
<Kamion> it's asking about language-support-{yourlanguagecode}
<Kamion> so say your primary language is French, that's language-support-fr
<erik> join
<danko123456> sometimes the Ubuntu install says it is going to the internet to get packages, but really does not do that, but looks in sources.list, and since the cd is added there, really gets those from the CD.
<|iXiiOn|> aha
<danko123456> |iXiiOn|: I suppose that is not the case here?
<bashBoy> hi people, is ubuntu any good ?
<Kamion> nowadays, it should only ask about language-support-* if those packages aren't on the CD
<danko123456> yup
<Kamion> it checks
<kyncani> bashBoy: you asking in #ubuntu !!!
<|iXiiOn|> danko123456 this pc dont have internet acc
<Kamion> although actually, there was a bug in the hoary DVD that meant it asked too often
<danko123456> |iXiiOn|: well, as I said, my installs always pretend to go to the internet, but really get the stuff from the cd,...
<klimit> bashBoy : what do you want to know about it?
<|iXiiOn|> hm maybe
<danko123456> is it an error messaeg, or does it ask you if you want to install the packages from the internet, and if so, sy yes, and see if it does it.
<|iXiiOn|> how can i chekc if or if not ?
<Kamion> (see bug #8766)
<Kamion> |iXiiOn|: say yes and don't worry about it? :-) If it can't download them, then it can't download them ...
<jeroen_> bashBoy, yes it is
<|iXiiOn|> it tells me that i need addition language packages and that it is going to download these now ( it is queestioning me )
<danko123456> then, say yes
<Kamion> the question's there so that if you're installing a thousand machines with CDs that don't have the right language-support-* on them, it won't kill your net connection as they all simultaneously go off to mirrors
<|iXiiOn|> there is no error message
<danko123456> bashBoy: in fact, it is super
<danko123456> all right, does it continue?
<erik> has anyone used Ubuntu in a school environment?
<neighborlee> anyone else here by chance have a HP Officejet 5500 and is able to print in gimp..? ( i'm unable to and would appreciate any info )
<danko123456> erik: there is a school somewhere that has a ubuntu lab...
<|iXiiOn|> so how can i see if he took the packages from cd ? maybe
<Raptoid> what is hdd partition kde desktop link ?
<Raptoid> for ubuntu
<goofrider> qtparted???
<Kamion> |iXiiOn|: it'll be obvious if not, because it will spend time downloading and show a progress meter
<danko123456> |iXiiOn|: not sure, if it went on with what it is doing, it likely did
<Raptoid> sor lan paco
<Raptoid> euheuhe
<Kamion> |iXiiOn|: right at the very end of the installation
<Raptoid> kamyon
<|iXiiOn|> Kamion yes
<bashBoy> yes, i just want something easy for my friend to use
<Raptoid> kardes nasil baglicaz bunu dektopa
<bashBoy> and i want mp3 dvd to work as well
<_paco_> how to mount win partitions with ubuntu
<bashBoy> not like red hat . .
<danko123456> bashBoy: it is good for that some installation will be needed
<erik> danko123456: i'm interested in info regarding the maintenance of a large ubuntu rollout
<wezzer-> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<allyn> ubuntu has the mp3 codec installd by default i think
<danko123456> bashBoy: read the wiki at wiki.ubuntulinux.org about restricted frmats is all you need
<danko123456> restricted formats
<|iXiiOn|> okay i will see
<danko123456> erik: google it is the best I can do.
<bashBoy> danko123456: thanks, ill take a look
<danko123456> bashBoy: you are welcome, why am I danko123456...
<goofrider> why not burn him some live CDs and have your friend decide for himself?
<osity> where should the boot loader go in a raid 1 setup?
<dabaSlon> cause it is #ubuntu:-p
<goofrider> osity: /dev/hda
<goofrider> it the MBR
<goofrider> in the MBR
<osity> not in the partition?
<goofrider> Grub stage 1 goes into /dev/hda
<goofrider> stage 1.5/2 goes into /boot (whereever your /boot is)
<goofrider> when u do a "install-grub /dev/hda", grub put stage 1 in the MBR, with a jump entry to stage 1.5 in /boot
<goofrider> make sure u have the correct initrd image in your /boot
<devnull> i am trying to use xfc to write a gui i have the libs installed from ubuntu but they seem to be missing xfcui
<devnull> idk if i am doing something wrong
<goofrider> the initrd must have RAID modules bundled in it
<jiyuu0> yub... it's up...
<jiyuu0> Unofficial Ubuntu Add-On CD Enhanced (Standard + SystemRescueCd):
<jiyuu0> ubuntu-5.04-add-on-cd-e-2005-05-08.tgz (446.7 MB)
<jiyuu0> Contains:
<jiyuu0> -Snapshots of all the applications mentioned in the UbuntuGuide (8th May 2005)
<jiyuu0> -Bootable CD (SystemRescueCd) - Partition Magic clone, Ghost/Drive-image clone, etc
<jiyuu0> http://ubuntuguide.org/add-on-cd
<goofrider> I <3 SysResqCd
<goofrider> jiyuu0, did u just make that??
<dabaSlon> jiyuu0: what time zone are you in, what time is it now where you are?
<goofrider> 10:56AM PDT
<goofrider> oops
<goofrider> though that was a rollcall
<jiyuu0> goofrider, yes
<goofrider> jiyuu0, sweet
<jiyuu0> dabaSlon, it's now 1:57am
<jeroen_> Hey, Hans!
<jeroen_> Solved your probs?
<jeroen_> join #ubuntu-nl
* mode/#ubuntu [+oo bob2 tritium]  by crimsun
<dabaSlon> ok, so a 12 hour difference, asia?
<clausme> hello
<mark345> im having problem mounting a newer dvd in ubuntu, but older dvds mount fine
<clausme> can someone tellme what to do in this case
<mark345> any ideas?
<dabaSlon> jiyuu0: there is a guy here around midnight where I am, and that means noon where you are, his nick is anethema, and he wants to give you some suggestions about the guide.
<dabaSlon> clausme: what is the case?
<dabaSlon> mark345: not really myself.
<clausme> i hope i dont get ban
<dabaSlon> clausme: you can use http://pastebin.com , and paste the URL you get here...
<jeroen_> mark345: the new ones are encrypted
<jeroen_> you need libdvdcss2 to play them (might be illegal in some countries; not in Europe anyway)
<jiyuu0> dabaSlon, any idea what's his comments?
<clausme> http://pastebin.com/282254
<clausme> helpm me pls
<dabaSlon> state what the issue is as well.
<clausme> hello
<clausme> loojk at that url and help me
<dabaSlon> clausme: hehe, anyhow, this is a long shot, but try this in a terminal: make menuconfig-curses
<Kamion> clausme: install the libncurses5-dev package
<tritium> clausme, you need to install libncursesw5-dev
<dabaSlon> or, listen to them, they know.
<clausme> how to install libncurses5-dev package ibncursesw5-dev
<mark345> the error i get in xine is "cannot find  input plugin for MRL [dvd:/] 
<tritium> clausme, I spelled it wrong.  See Kamion's msg
<dabaSlon> sudo apt-get libncurses5-dev
<mark345> some dvds mount (new ones), but others do not
<Kamion> insert "install" after "apt-get" there
<clausme> k
<clausme> i think i tried that
<clausme> is not working
<dabaSlon> mark345: did you read jeroen_s post?
<mark345> oh
<mark345> i see
<tritium> clausme, it should.  That package is in the main repository.
<dabaSlon> sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev , and if it does not work, paste the output to pastebin again, or if one line, here.
<Seveas> clausme, can you paste the output of 'dpkg -l | grep curses' on a pastebin please
<jeroen_> mark345: the new ones are encrypted
<jeroen_> you need libdvdcss2 to play them (might be illegal in some countries; not in Europe anyway)
<mark345> is there a  program out there
<quiet> how come marillat is no longer listed on the RestrictedFormats wiki page?
<mark345> im using libdvdcss2
<jeroen_> then it should work
<mark345> hmmm
<tritium> clausme, you've run "sudo apt-get update"?  Have you tried out synaptic?
<jeroen_> do you have totem-xine?
<clausme> root@clausme:/home/clausme # apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<clausme> Reading package lists... Done
<clausme> Building dependency tree... Done
<clausme> Package libncurses5-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<clausme> is only available from another source
<clausme> E: Package libncurses5-dev has no installation candidate
<clausme> root@clausme:/home/clausme #
<mark345> others work, but not these 2 new ones
<clausme> see
<mark345> yeah, im using xine
<dabaSlon> use pastebin, clausme...
<mark345> and im up to date
<dabaSlon> easire to read, too.
<clausme> k
<osity> which partition should be active in a raid 1 setup?
<Kamion> you'd need to turn on network sources; there's advice on the web site about that
<dabaSlon> clausme: Seveas: clausme, can you paste the output of 'dpkg -l | grep curses' on a pastebin please
<klimit> Question: what's the best kernel for a P4 Hyperthreading? 686smp ?
<mark345> is there a really really new version of libdvdcss2 available, like a nightly?
<Seveas> klimit, yes
<dabaSlon> dial up"-P
<clausme> http://pastebin.com/282258
<clausme> done
<clausme> it
<clausme> help me now
<dabaSlon> hehe, just a sec.
<bhna> clausme: please?
<dabaSlon> DO a sudo apt-get update in a terminal, too, and if you get error messages, please paste that to a pastebin too.
<clausme> let see
<Seveas> hmm, it looks more like a bug in the psybnc installer
<Seveas> he has the libraries installed
<dabaSlon> bhna: just probably not english speaking...
<Seveas> and it just needs the libraries (not the -dev) to display a menu
<clausme> no erors
<clausme> in apt get update
<osity> you'd need to turn on network sources; there's advice on the web site about that
<osity> <dabaSlon> clausme: Seveas: clausme, can you paste the output of 'dpkg -l | grep curses' on a pastebin please
<osity> <klimit> Question: what's the best kernel for a P4 Hyperthreading? 686smp ?
<osity> <mark345> is there a really really new version of libdvdcss2 available, like a nightly?
<osity> <Seveas> klimit, yes
<osity> * nealmcb has quit IRC (Re
<jeroen_> mark345: I don't know. Search a search engine for libdvdcss2
<osity> ooops sorry bout that
<clausme> clausme http://pastebin.com/282258] 
<clausme> clausme http://pastebin.com/282258
<osity> which partition should be active in a raid 1 setup?
<clausme> now what
<clausme> i do
<Seveas> clausme, hang on...
<dabaSlon> just a second.
<clausme> k
<bramme> 2 simple questions for you, ubuntu freakz :: can someone give me a page with the exact differences between ubuntu and debian, and what kernel is included in  Ubuntu 5.04 ?
<Kamion> bramme: exact differences too long to list
<Seveas> ant the kernel is 2.6.10
<Kamion> although there's http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/patches/ if you want ALL THE DETAIL :-)
<jeroen_> Anyone here who uses Breezy? Is it usable?
<jbailey> jeroen_: Depends what you're looking for as 'usable'
<Dethread> jeroen_, not yet...wait two months or so
<jeroen_> just for messing around with
<clausme> hello
<clausme> can you help me
<jeroen_> I mean stable enough to not crash for moving the cursor
<Kamion> clausme: wait a moment please
<jbailey> jeroen_: Given that the kickoff meeting was yesterday, the only instabilities so far have been toolchain.  You're going to see a pile of stuff going in very shortly that will be quite destabilising.
<bramme> Kamion,  that 're a lot of details :p
<klimit> Question: Is there any package for burning CDs and DVDs other than GnomeBaker?
<jeroen_> jbailey: alright; can I get certain packages from Breezy without updating my system?
<bramme> so ubuntu is really better than debian ?
<Seveas> clausme, just hang on, i'm trying to find the error
<clausme> k
<dabaSlon> clausme: dont be so impatient, are you in a hurry?
<Seveas> jeroen_, read the manual on apt pinning :)
<jbailey> jeroen_: Depeneds on the dependancy fun.
<clausme> no
<krat3r> is there anyway of adding this repositorie to apt-get in ubuntu? "deb http://debian.meebey.net/ ./ "
<Kamion> bramme: you won't get an unbiased answer here :-)
<dabaSlon> clausme: haha, cool
<mishof> why doesnt this work (from shell): for i in `seq 1 10`; do echo $i done
<goofrider> bramme: it's more focused than debian
<jbailey> jeroen_: There's a newer glibc and gcc, so that'll pull in much of the potential for major trouble right there.
<jeroen_> jbailey: just the new wesnoth. Shouldn't be a problem
<Seveas> clausme, sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<Seveas> that solved it for me
<goofrider> shorter release cycle
<Kamion> Seveas: he doesn't have archive.ubuntu.com uncommented in sources.list
<Seveas> hmm
<mindspore> is there a way to get xscreensaver package from net instead of cd-rom.. seems to be corrupted on cd
<Seveas> clausme, so listen to kamion and uncomment it :)
<Fator_Dee> mindspore: just install them through apt-get or synaptic
<Seveas> mindspore, remove the cdrom from your sources.list
<Kamion> clausme: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mindspore> Seveas: thx
<Kamion> clausme: you want to turn on the 'main' component of archive.ubuntu.com
<klimit> Question: Is there any package for burning CDs and DVDs other than GnomeBaker?
<mindspore> graveman
<dabaSlon> clausme: type in cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste that into pastebin, in case you are not able to get it from the wiki...but, at least pretend for 10 minutes that you are reading it...
<mindspore> err gravedigger
<goofrider> mindspore: have u try downloading the DEB from the net and replace the corrupt one in /var/cache/apt-copier?
<clausme> k
<mindspore> goofrider: taking the cdrom out of sources.list worked. thx for the tip though
<Seveas> klimit, k3b (for KDE)
<Seveas> klimit, and nautilus
<clausme> http://pastebin.com/282264
<clausme> done it
<clausme> i think
<clausme> i done that
<clausme> yesterday
<clausme> and all seemms ok
<clausme> look pls
<clausme> and tell me what is the problem
<dabaSlon> k, you ahve 3 of the same for one...
<dabaSlon> remove duplicates...just to clear it up, then save it,
<forsaker8k6> hi... how can i play some chess game online?
<clausme> is is realy important that i don't have duplicates
<clausme> ?
<clausme> tritium said is not
<dabaSlon> forsaker8k6: havce you looked in synaptic?
<Seveas> omg clausme
<bodaciousb> how do i restart smbfs/samba?
<Seveas> you have all but the main section
<goofrider> sudoo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<clausme> can you put in pastebin what i must have
<bodaciousb> thank you goof
<forsaker8k6> dabaSlon, i searched for some chess program.. and i found gnome-chess or xboard with gnuchess..
<Seveas> clausme, in line 5 of that file, change hoary-updates to hoaryt
<tritium> clausme, it doesn't hurt anything, but there's also no reason to have duplicates
<clausme> so can i opy and paste it into my source.lst
<clausme> ?
<forsaker8k6> but i can't find out how to play an online game
<dabaSlon> google may know if noone here does...
<Seveas> clausme, http://pastebin.com/282265
<bodaciousb> goofrider, didnt work =(
<forsaker8k6> dabaSlon, mmm... yes wise words :D
<jon273> Why doesn't apache2 just go to index.html? I have to specifiy it
<Seveas> jon273, check your config
<Seveas> maybe you've disabled it
<jon273> haha
<jon273> thx
<goofrider>  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<jon273> hm, i just deleted all the default index pages and created my own
<dabaSlon> is it index.html? haha
<dabaSlon> I guess it is...
<bodaciousb> i have my samba shares in fstab... if my wife reboots her computer, i have to reboot linux to see them again, sudo mount -a will not work... how do i re mount thoes shares without a reboot?
<Seveas> unmount them first
<Seveas> and then mount -a
<bodaciousb> sev ahh ok
<Kamion> mishof: you're missing a ; after $i
<WeirdAl> Uh, I might have missed the answer by wandering off, but can anyone tell me why lock screen doesn't work?
<goofrider> i think mount -o remount /mnt/yoursamba/share
<clausme> i have  modyfi
<goofrider> should do...
<clausme> the source.lst
<dabaSlon> sudo apt-get install libncurses(whatever it was, I lost it)
<dabaSlon> actually
<jon273> yeah, i created index.html and i just get the "Seeing this instead of the website you expected..."
<dabaSlon> first, sudo apt-get update first.
<tritium> libncurses5-dev
<dabaSlon> jon273: where is your index.html?
<Seveas> jon273, your documentroot isn't specified correctly
<dabaSlon> exactly.
<mishof> Kamion, yeah ive noticed already, thanks anyway
<jon273> documentroot is set to right dir with index file in. http://server just gets the apache page, http://server/index.html gets right page
<dabaSlon> Or from another perspective, the index.html is not in the root directory.
<Seveas> jon273, do you mind pasting your apache conf on ubuntu.pastein.com?
<dabaSlon> what folder is it in, jon273
<dabaSlon> oh, ok, sorry, jon273I get it now.
<goofrider> jon273, http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mod_dir.html#directoryindex
<jon273> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/282269
<dabaSlon> I have spyware, I swear.
<Zen> hey all...  what do i do to find out what my cd record device is?  Im trying to use dvd::rip and i need to know what i is... or maby thats not the problem but basically every time i try to transcode from a dvd i get this error: libdvdread: couldn't find device name.
<dabaSlon> or, some copany bought out al the sites that are not being used...interNIC.
<WeirdAl> Zen, did you try boring old /cdrom?
<Zen> aye
<Zen> it doesnt work.
<digitaltemper> Hello people
<Zen> i still ge thte above error =(
<Seveas> jon273, and the index.html is in /var/www/apache2-default?
<digitaltemper> query /Filbert
<digitaltemper> whoops lol
<spektr> I have problems enabling DMA for my IDE disks on AMD-768 based system. hdparm -d1 /dev/hda says "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted". Any idea what could be missing? My kernel is linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7-smp
<Seveas> spektr, try sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<Seveas> you need to run it as root :)
<spektr> Seveas: I did that
<jon273> Seveas, yeah
<Lizardking> hi there how is it that i cannot kill my X with ctrl+alt+bs, it keeps restarting
<goofrider> jon273,  index.html should be in /var/www
<jon273> ah
<jon273> no
<Seveas> goofrider, not according to his config...
<jon273> cos Documentroot points to /var/www/apache2-default
<WeirdAl> OMFG lock screen just decided it wanted to work.
<WeirdAl> Right, crisis averted.
<WeirdAl> Stand down red alert.
<Seveas> Lizardking, because <ctrl><alt><bs> is meant to restart x
<dabaSlon> jon273: and others working on this...his config file does not say anything about the indexes...
<spektr> Seveas: the error message isn't about permissions; the kernel doesn't seems to be configured right. maybe a missing module
<jon273> Do i need to specify that it should look for an index.html file?
<Rubin> is there an X util which can watch for and kill windows with a certain title etc?
<Seveas> spektr, or maybe your disks don;t support DMA :)
<dabaSlon> jon273: it seems so, let me see here...
<Seveas> dabaSlon, it does say so
<spektr> Seveas: They did when I used suse ;)
<goofrider> jon273, : well, add a DirectoryIndex in your config justin case
<Seveas> it has option indices
<dabaSlon> seveas, which part?
<Lorenzo^> ciao
<Lorenzo^> c' qualcuno che pu aiutarmi x piacere?
<Seveas> dabaSlon, line 10
<dabaSlon> options indexes?
<goofrider> there should've been a default DirectoryIndex in apache2.conf that includes index.html though
<Seveas> Lorenzo^, english please
<dabaSlon> isnt that just to show an index of the directory?
<Seveas> goofrider, indeed
<Lorenzo^> yeah
<goofrider> hey BTW
<Lorenzo^> Seveas, i've just installed ubuntu 5.04
<Lizardking> Seveas: how can shut down the X
<Seveas> jon273, can you paste your *main* config too
<gfxstyler> hey
<Seveas> Lizardking, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Lorenzo^> but when i try to listen or to see something..i cannot
<goofrider> /var/www/apache2-default is a HORRIBLE location for your files
<Seveas> Lorenzo^, what do you mean?
<goofrider> because the deufalt config has a bunch of rewrite rules
<Lizardking> Seveas: thx dude
<Lorenzo^> i can't listening or watching media files
<Seveas> Lorenzo^, ah, common problem :)
<gfxstyler> is it possible to customize the gtk/gnome themes (color, fonts) like the "windows-classic" themes on xp?
<Lorenzo^> ehm..
<Seveas> Lorenzo^, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<goofrider> everything in /var/www/apache2-default is subjected to these rewrites (apache rewrite URLs ro show u the default page with the right language)
<Lorenzo^> ok..
<batkins_> wow, i just installed ubuntu for the first time.  pretty sweet.
<jon273> Seveas, it't the ubuntu default, i just installed it
<franklin50> I'll echo you batkins
<dabaSlon> seveas: check out this pastebin... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/282279 that is what I mean...
<franklin50> I'm amazed.
<Seveas> jon273, i never used apache on ubuntu so i don't know what it looks like, please paste it :)
<goofrider> jon273, u changed the DocumentRoot though
<goofrider> the default is /var/www, always
<JGL> I'm having problems mounting network folders, can someone help?  I get msg "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock..."  when typing "sudo mount //192.168.0.153/music /mnt/music"
<batkins_> franklin50: yeah everything just works
<Seveas> dabaSlon, i know, that's why i asked for the main config :)
<goofrider> jon273, move your index,html out of apache2-default
<batkins_> the thing is, i have a vpn driver that needs to access the kernel source to compile itself, but it seems ubuntu doesnt come with source
<Seveas> jgl try mount -t smbfs
<Seveas> batkins_, it does
<franklin50> batkins_: Oh, it is incredible.  Have you checked out the amazing guide at http://www.ubuntuguide.org?
<goofrider> or just remove the RewriteMatch sections
<jon273> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/282281
<batkins_> franklin50: nope but i will
<dabaSlon> jon273: I use apache1...
<batkins_> Seveas: oh cool.  where is it?
<JGL> seveas: same result
<gfxstyler> thx for nothing & bye
<jon273> goofrider, to /var/www ?
<keffo> argh, forgot how to install GDM-themes ;P
<keffo> how? ;P
<JGL> anyone?
<keffo> found i
<keffo> t
<ohgood> keffo: doesn't gdm's setup list locations ?
<batkins_> where is the kernel source kept?
<bluefoxicy> ok so tag editing
<dabaSlon> JGL: more info, that is just to open..
<Seveas> jgl, do you mind if we talk in private?
<tritium> batkins_, you have to install it first
<bluefoxicy> some moron took all these CDS and put the album as the artist
<bluefoxicy> and "CD Soundtracks" as the album
<batkins_> tritium: ah ok
<bluefoxicy> (so the genre as the album)
<bluefoxicy> and I need to fix them
<bluefoxicy> any clue?
<batkins_> tritium: how? :)
<bluefoxicy> rhythmbox refuses to alter id3 tags
<tritium> batkins_, e.g., if you want the source to the kernel you're running, sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r)
<goofrider> jon273, yes to /var/www
<JGL> dabaslon: what do you want to know?
<ohgood> bluefoxicy: easytag ?
<jon273> tried it, nowt
<jon273> *same
<dabaSlon> jgl, go with seveas, he knows more.
<JGL> thnks
<goofrider> jon273, did u change your documentroot too?
<dabaSlon> Seveas: he has some line about it, I never seen the apache config files, so...
<bluefoxicy> ohgood:  trying..  .
<goofrider> and <directory "/var/www:>
<batkins_> tritium: perfect thanks
<tritium> batkins_, sure
<goofrider> then restart apache2
<dabaSlon> Seveas: I mean the apache2 conf.
<jon273> goofrider, yeah, just treid that
<bluefoxicy> ohgood:  very nice.
<batkins_> tritium: it said it couldn't find the package
<jon273> DocumentIndex index.html ? Can i just put that in my VirtualHost bit?
<goofrider> DirectoryIndex index,html... is already in your apache2.conf
<ohgood> bluefoxicy: agreed. hope it helps :)
<batkins_> tritium: do i have to do something to get apt-get working?
<dabaSlon> yeah, the directory index looks ok.
<Zotnix> Having an issue with glx loading.
<goofrider> so it's the locale rewrite rules in /var/www/apache2-default that's screwinh u up
<Zotnix> It's not commented out in my xorg.conf at all.
<Zotnix> I have load     glx
<Zotnix> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tritium> batkins_, ah, sorry, just get linux-source-2.6.10
<Zotnix> Getting that though
<alissah> is there any website with resources for someone who wants to setup a "ubuntu migration" meeting (that is, get a lot of people who are interested in ubuntu to bring their laptop to a meeting and have other people help them install it and teach them how to use it)?  i am looking for some HOWTO guide or printed materials...or just success stories.
<ohgood> Zotnix: how about pasting your config to pastbin or something ?
<goofrider> jon273, DirectoryIndex index.html... is ALREADY in your conf
<Zotnix> ohgood: k
<goofrider> line 202, apache2.conf
<eflynn> ugh, why do some debian users have to be such assholes.  heh
<dabaSlon> eflynn: full of themselves?
<eflynn> dabaSlon, very much so
<x_or> Anyone here use xfce 4.2 on ubuntu?
<ohgood> eflynn: sorry, all users have assholes. it's just the anatomy thing getting you.
<dabaSlon> eflynn: I noticed it as a common theme among many Zinux users.
<dabaSlon> l\L
<Seveas> ohgood, lol!
<eflynn> i asked a question about dpkg, this guy tells me three times to do "man dpkg"
<eflynn> like i haven't read that already...
<eflynn> the man page
<jon273> goofrider, ok. Wot else could it be?
<dabaSlon> eflynn: here is an answer to your question...because debian users are also human, and some humans are what you said there, and there fore, it follows outof that, if you ahve any logic...
<Seveas> eflynn, just read man dpkg
<ohgood> eflynn: well. alot of folks just know the exact location by heart in the man page, and think it will be obviouse. then again, alot of folks that just 'rtfm'-you don't know jack either ;)
<Seveas> ;)
<Zotnix> http://pastebin.com/282286
<Zotnix> My xorg.conf
<ohgood> eflynn: hmm, that didn't go right...
<ohgood> eflynn: i meant the folks that _say_ rtfm might not know jack :)
<eflynn> ohgood, right, true
<Seveas> eflynn, but did you get an answer?
<goofrider> jon273,  did u move index.html to /var/www, chnage the conf, and restarted apache?
<Zotnix> Wait a moment.
<Zotnix> Does glx need to be GLX?
<Zotnix> load GLX rather than glx  ?
<ohgood> Zotnix: checking mine...
<eflynn> like "This particular quirk of a certain program is so obvious I won't answer your damn question"
<joe> anyone know if Civilization3 will run with WINE?   (or where i can get cedega?)
<ohgood> Zotnix: glx is fine
<ghais> ls
<eflynn> Seveas, yeah it was about purging all packages that can be purged
<jon273> goofrider, yeah, moved it, changed documentroot to /var/www and dd a restart - still the same
<dabaSlon> jon273: do you have, or particularly want to use apache2?
<mindspore> How can I install curl for php after installing php/apache via -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PHPDevelopmentHowTo
<dabaSlon> instead oof just apache?
<goofrider> i use apache2
<jon273> wot's wrong with apache2?
<dabaSlon> jon273: well, in your case...
<goofrider> the apache2-default language rewrite rules are specific to apache2
<jon273> i'm sure the fact that i'm using apache2 isn't the cause of the problem
<ohgood> Zotnix: it looks fine. what errors do you have ?
<dabaSlon> jon273: generally nothing, I just thought you could try that if all else fails.
<Zotnix> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jon273> http://server/index.html works, but if i don't specify the page i just get that drfault apache2 start page...
<Zotnix> That's all.
<dabaSlon> jon273: I agree. Just wanted to give you an option.
<Zotnix> When trying to run glxgears
<Zotnix> Also glxinfo spits that out quite a bit as well.
<ohgood> Zotnix: glxgears works though ?
<dabaSlon> did you refresh?
<dabaSlon> that sometimes happens to me...
<Zotnix> ohgood: Nope
<jon273> ok, thx. I had apache2 working on another server though, it's just a config issue which I can't quite trace
<dabaSlon> :(
<dabaSlon> clear cahce, and that...
<ohgood> Zotnix: permissions on /dev/nvidia maybe, or have you: modprobe nvidia            yet ?
<goofrider> jon273, but it shouldn't go to apache2-default
<goofrider> u have the RedirectMatch line COMMENTED OUT!!!!!
<Fackamato> hi all
<Zotnix> ohgood: It's loaded. lsmod shows it. I didn't check permissions though
<dabaSlon> hey Fackamato
<Fackamato> I have a problem with Firefox - and forums
<Fackamato> text in [code]  segments won't show
<Fackamato> I have to select the text, copy and paste it into gedit for example
<Zotnix> crw-rw----   1 root video   195,   0 2005-05-10 14:47 nvidia0
<alissah> ok....no response, let me rephrase my question then: are there any people who are interested in promoting ubuntu in China? ubuntu
<Fackamato> any ideas on that? :<
<Fackamato> using firefox 1.03
<Zotnix> crw-rw----   1 root video   195, 255 2005-05-10 14:47 nvidiact
<jon273> goofrider, the documentroot for the dfault virtualhost should be /var/www ?
<Zotnix> root gets the same issue.
<goofrider> jon273, u sure there isn't any other conf parts in conf.d or sites-enabled that might be there, like a backup??
<goofrider> jon273, yes. I changed your conf file
* mode/#ubuntu [+oo ajmitch_ ogra]  by crimsun
<goofrider> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/282289
<dabaSlon> jon273: Make sure you did what I had said, the cache and that, sometimes that happens to me like that, although I am sure you did that, but just to be sure.
<amaro> Where can I find gecko-sdk?
<ohgood> Zotnix: iirc i chmod'd mine to 666 or something for all /dev/nvidia* then it worked fine
<ohgood> Zotnix: or it's a pam thing. can't remember exactly
<goofrider> jon273, but like I said,     "#RedirectMatch ^/$ /apache2-default/"  <--- you had it commented out
<goofrider> so it shouldn't have redirected u at all
<jon273> omfg
<jon273> it was the cache
* jon273 feels silly now
<dabaSlon> yeah, sometimes that happens..
<goofrider> cache?
<Amaranth> crimsun: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by crimsun
<dabaSlon> that is normal, jon273, who would haveg thought of that....
<dabaSlon> but, a skilled troubleshooter...
* Amaranth cheers
<dabaSlon> lol
<goofrider> LMAO
<jon273> goofrider, firefox had cached the old apache page and wasn't giving me the ew one
<goofrider> your browser cache?
<kikillo> hello guys
<klimit> Any CD writing programs other than gnomebaker???
<goofrider> LMAO
<mindspore> how do i install the CURL extension after installing apache2/php4 via -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PHPDevelopmentHowTo
<ohgood> klimit: k3b
<kikillo> i have ubuntu
<goofrider> it's all good
<dabaSlon> im not lmao, cause I had that happen so many times...
<Juhaz> graveman
<mindspore> nautilus
<comforteagle> trying to install ndiswrapper drivers for ubuntu on PPC: getting "dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture powerpc does not appear in package's list" when "make deb".
<dabaSlon> jon273: sweet, issue resolved.
<jon273> Cheers people, for persevering
<klimit> ohgood: this would install kde, won't it?
<Zotnix> ohgood: think I found my problem.
<dabaSlon> jon273: AS iF I have anything better to do, Im waiting for my laundry to dry, so I can dress finally.
<ohgood> klimit: oh i dunno. maybe the kde-base or whatever. k3b > *  for cd/dvd gui-ness imho
<timmow> can anyone reccomend a good wireless mouse/keyboard?
<timmow> that works with ubuntu
<ohgood> Zotnix: ya ?
<dabaSlon> apple bluetooth wireless mouse.
<dabaSlon> I use that.
<goofrider> the ones u own... just cut the cords.. voila!
<dabaSlon> :-p
<ohgood> later
<goofrider> LMAO
<jon273> lol
<goofrider> :)
<Seveas> timmow, any wireless kb/mouse that connects via ps2 will work
<Seveas> most usb ones too
<klimit> Any CD writing programs other than gnomebaker???
<goofrider> timmow, the Logitech bluetooth ones are pretty good as well
<dabaSlon> they told you that...
<Seveas> timmow, i never had a single problem with logitech/microsoft/dell/labtec
<dabaSlon> klimit: they answered that,.
<timmow> yea its a laptop so has to be usb
<goofrider> i get get the kbd/mse in a bundle
<dabaSlon> scroll up o the first time you asked.
<timmow> do they interfere if you don't?
<dabaSlon> klimit: or maybe that was someone else..
<paul_> i'm trying to install a vpn driver that needs access to the linux source, so i installed "linux-source-2.6.8.1".  but when i tried to compile the driver, it threw a ton of errors.  should i install linux-headers?  and if so, what version/
<dabaSlon> klimit: can you apt-cache search for it? or synaptic search?
<Seveas> linux-headers-`uname -r`-$YOUR_ARCH
<goofrider> paul_,  that's not even the right kernel version for hoary
<paul_> goofrider, i think i'm on warty
<goofrider> oh ok
<goofrider> u'll need headers
<Seveas> wait, skip the -$YOUR_ARCHm that's in the uname, d'oh
<paul_> Seveas, thanks
<paul_> Seveas, all right
<Seveas> paul_, and you don't need linux source
<goofrider> what VPN driver is that? is there a DEB version?
<Seveas> just the headers will do :)
<n4cht> has anyone had problems with gnome freaking out after changing fonts?  gnome-panel, etc crash randomly now after i changed my fonts around, and i can't reset them to default.
<paul_> goofrider, cisco vpn
<paul_> Seveas, oh ok
<nnonix> I installed then later removed apache2 using apt-get and now see errors on shutdown saying "ep: /etc/apache2/* no file found" Anyone point me in the right direction?
<goofrider> oh yeah.. u'll probly need to comile it yourself... LOL
<goofrider> but would this work?   "vpnc - Cisco-compatible VPN client"
<paul_> Seveas, where do the kernel headers get installed?  /usr/src/linux or somewhere else?
<Seveas> /usr/src/linux it is
<goofrider> nnonix, maybe u need to remove apache2-*
<goofrider> apache2 is just a virtual package
<n4cht> what's the gnome default font?
<goofrider> apt-get remove apache2 probly does virtually nothing
<dabaSlon> Seveas: did you catch what the issue with apache2 was?
<stas> hi
<dabaSlon> yo
<stas> Does CD emulatiot exist for ubuntu?
<stas> I need to mount my clonecd
<ggross> you can mount iso
<stas> bin/cue
<stas> nrg
<stas> cdi
<dabaSlon> what like mounting a iso without burning it?
<stas> etc images
<goofrider> stas, u mean like mounting the ISO?
<stas> yeah
<dabaSlon> yup
<stas> like daemon tools
<goofrider> just mount it as a loopback
<stas> I tried
<nnonix> goofrider: yes, there are several apache2 turds on my system.
<stas> it doesn't work at all for anything but the most basic formats
<goofrider> nnonix, remove them all
<jon273> now, to figure out how to get apache2 ssl goin
<jon273> ..
<stas> I need mds/mdf, and clonecd
<goofrider> stas, it shouldn't work on anything but ISO 9660 Mode 1 2048 type ISo
<dabaSlon> Seveas: did you catch that?
<stas> I can't even figure out how to burn them
<dabaSlon> jon273: http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/ is a good place to start if noone here knows.
<Seveas> jon273, install the correct module, create a certificate and config :)
<goofrider> jon273, : I link u to it b4
<stas> goofrider unfortunately no cd images I have use that
<stas> except for maybe ubuntu cd image
<stas> ;p
<dabaSlon> stas: there are instructions on ubuntuguide.org, should we send him there, guys?
<jon273> does apt have the module? or do i have to do it *shudder* manually?
<stas> I couldn't find anything for clonecd...
<neighborlee> how do I install something from CDROM ?
<stas> or for Media Descriptor files...
<stas> (.mds+.mdf)
<dabaSlon> stas: this page may have it: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountisofileswithoutburning .
<stas> I don't need to mount any ISO files though
<stas> ;\
<dabaSlon> neighborlee: what is on the cd?
<dabaSlon> ok.
<stas> I have cd images in different formats
<stas> bin/cue
<stas> ccd/sub/cue
<stas> mds/mdf
<stas> nrg
<stas> cdi
<goofrider> they're just image formats though
<stas> but no ISO!
<Seveas> neighborlee, it simply depends on what it is: a debfile, raw sourcecode, or an installer
<goofrider> what INSIDE the images?
<stas> that method on the site
<neighborlee> dabaSlon, well I borked system sadly by installing a gimp .deb from a link at gimp.org ( needed to try newer version) and now two broken packages are causing major systemwide borkage LOL..so I need to install some packages from cdrom to fix I thinik
<stas> I tried it -- it won't work for these
<stas> games, mostly ;p
<laurent_> salut as tous
<neighborlee> Seveas, deb. packages yeah
<stas> vcds
<goofrider> stas, are they games (with data and red book audio)///
<goofrider> are they mode 1 data or mode 2 ?
<Seveas> neighborlee, have you already removed the faulty gimp?
<stas> I don't know what redbook audio is
<nnonix> goofrider: That did it, thanks a bunch!
<stas> I have no idea
<laurent_> quelqu'un parle le franais
<stas> on windows I would use Alcohol 120%
<amaro> jeu parle un pue de francais
<stas> I used it to mount Sims 2
<amaro> lol
<Seveas> laurent_, #ubunt-fr
<stas> dvd images
<laurent_> je debute sous linux
<stas> and to burn dreamcast games (they come on cdi an nrg images)
<jackass> i need help. where can i find "codecs" to musik and video player?
<stas> I've no clue how to do any of those on linux
<Seveas> laurent_, on parle anglais ici, les gens de #ubuntu-fr parlent anglais
<stas> except for ISOs
<stas> but I have no use for that, since there are no isos ;|
<laurent_> et voudrais bien que quelqu'un puisse m'expliquer comment installer un logiciel
<neighborlee> Seveas, not possible..it wants to remove tons of packages along with it
<sabmann> moh
<Seveas> neighborlee, ouch
<neighborlee> Seveas, heh yeah
<laurent_> moi ne parle pas du tout l'anglais desoler
<tritium> laurent_, #ubuntu-fr
<neighborlee> Seveas, I saw no warnings initially so I thought nothing of it
<dabaSlon> jackass: you can read about restricted formats at wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<Choubaka> Ok.
<goofrider> stas, maybe u should get Nero for Linux
<Choubaka> I want to create a virtual font that uses a specific font for Japanese characters and another for western characters.
<Seveas> neighborlee, well the only way i konw of is simply letting it uninstall all the things and reinstall it later by installing ubuntu-desktop
<stas> ok
<Choubaka> it ought to be possible
<stas> will it help me mount images?
<Choubaka> but how exactly is it done?
<neighborlee> Seveas, there is no way to force apt-get to install something from cdrom ? ;-)
<neighborlee> Seveas, if not yeah prob.
<Seveas> neighborlee, not if the version on cd is lower (iirc)
<goofrider> stas, found this
<goofrider> http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<dabaSlon> jackass: got it? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ there is a wiki search link, then search restrictedformats, or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<neighborlee> Seveas, ah ok
<goofrider> stas, that should be what u need
<ivoks> \sh in the end, money was ok :)
<amaro> Ubuntu Garlic
<amaro> :)
<goofrider> "CDemu was first created to support bin/cue images. Ideally, we'd like to be able to support Nero (.nrg), Disc Juggler (.cdi), Clone CD (.ccd), etc."
<dabaSlon> ivoks, what does that post mean?
<Seveas> neighborlee, try dpkg -r gimp (or whataver the packagename was)
<ivoks> wrong group
<dabaSlon> k
<goofrider> stas, u still there?
<neighborlee> Seveas, ok
<goofrider> stas, there's a list of more ISO/NRG/CCD tools for Linux  http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/User:Phobie:Newbies
<goofrider> and http://www.infoanarchy.org/wiki/index.php/Conversion_Tools
<ivoks> does anyone has wifi here?
<crimsun> I do
<Zen> hey all.. any idea where i can get the divx codecs?
<ivoks> crimsun on linux?
<crimsun> Zen: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> ivoks: yep.
<Fackamato> I have a problem with Firefox - and forums
<Fackamato> text in [code]  segments won't show
<Fackamato> any ideas on that? :<
<Fackamato> using firefox 1.03
<Fackamato> I have to select the text, copy and paste it into gedit for example
<ivoks> crimsun is it ok that signal level is -something?
<neighborlee> Seveas, it worked for gimp but im synatpic still says 'two' broken packages even though to fix it wants to remove TONS of things <G>
<ivoks> crimsun like: Signal level=-51 dBm
<neighborlee> Seveas, I think your sollution is becoming increasingly like reality ;-))
<crimsun> ivoks: yep
<tritium> ivoks, yes, negative values in dB are ok
<crimsun> Link Quality=77/100  Signal level=-48 dBm  Noise level=-76 dBm
<Seveas> neighborlee, can you paste the error on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<ivoks> crimsun ok, can you help me debug something?
<neighborlee> Seveas, sure
<crimsun> ivoks: I can attempt to
<Zen> ok i have a prob
<crimsun> ivoks: I've only been using 802.11 for a few days
<Zen> im trying to transcode a dvd and when i try i get an error message saying that it cant find the divx plugin
<ivoks> crimsun ok... i created http://master.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/wifi-radar_1.9.3-1_i386.deb package for ubuntu
<Zen> its a linux program
<Zen> called dvdrip
<Zen> thanks if anyone knows the solution
<ivoks> crimsun it works ok, but signal level isn't displayed well
<goofrider> neighborlee, u can do apt-get install gimp=3.4.5ubuntu1
<Fator_Dee> Zen: have you installed w32codecs?
<goofrider> and it'll specific the exact version, downgrade if neccessary
<Zen> Fator: Yeah
<neighborlee> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/282301
<ivoks> crimsun you should check out /etc/wifi-radar.conf if you are going to install it
<Zen> but ill check again
<Razor-X> whey
<dabaSlon> Zen: and you did what crimsun just said?
<crimsun> ivoks: try looking at the network monitor applet's source
<dabaSlon> Razor-X: whi!
<Fator_Dee> Zen: and paths to them are right on the dvdrip preferences?
<Razor-X> what's a good program to try and recover possible borken hard drives (ip possible)?
<Razor-X> *if
<ivoks> crimsun it's python?
<Seveas> neighborlee, run dpkg -r on gimp-data
<Razor-X> I heard it is slightly possible, and a friend's HDD just broke
<Fator_Dee> if that program has preferences, but I at least guess so :-p
<Razor-X> (i'm at school by the way, so my time is limited)
<Zen> Fator.. WHat would those paths be?
<Seveas> neighborlee, and please disable all non-ubuntu sources in your sources.list
<amaro> What's i686?
<amaro> pentium 4?
<goofrider> or apt-get install gimp-data=2.2.2-1ubuntu5
<crimsun> ivoks: nope
<Zen> Fator_Dee.. what would the paths be? Does anyone here have that program?
<Razor-X> can't wait to get back to my Ubuntu box, I used Ubuntu for about... 2 minutes yesterday, and that's it
<Razor-X> and, does the default kernel in Ubuntu come ready to write to NTFS?
<dabaSlon> Razor-X: no.
<ggross> Razor-X : not yet
<dabaSlon> Razor-X: as for the hdd repair tool, nope.
<dabaSlon> I dont know of any.
<dabaSlon> Im about to fix one, though, so I may nknow in a few hours.
<jon273> yeah, kewl
<Zen> anybody here?
<jackass> i cant install things in /usr/local/ becuse it says i'm not the owner., where to change?
<ivoks> doh... c :)
<REBELinBLUE> hey
<dabaSlon> jackass: did you read what I posted?
<Razor-X> dabaSlon: ahhh, ok
<shido6> Package libotr1-bin is not configured yet.
<ghais> hu guys, when i try to mount my usb usin mount /dev/sda or sda1 it gives an error that says can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or mtab
<Seveas> jackass, instal it as root...
<dabaSlon> jackass: how are you installing?
<Seveas> ghais, try pmount /dev/sda
<REBELinBLUE> has anyone been able to get Rythmbox to play m4a files?
<jon273> If anybody ever wants a nice quick howto about setting apache2 up with ssl, bookmark this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4466.html Fourth port for apache2, third for apache1
<Razor-X> il'l just use PMagic reading/writing in the meantime
<crimsun> REBELinBLUE: yes
<REBELinBLUE> I have installered gstreamer-faad
<Razor-X> *i'll
<REBELinBLUE> *installed
<REBELinBLUE> is there something else I need to do?
<crimsun> REBELinBLUE: rb needs to be made aware of m4as
<crimsun> REBELinBLUE: that requires source changes
<dabaSlon> I ue xmms, and xmms has a package for mp4s, is there an equialent for rhytmbox?
<crimsun> dabaSlon: not yet
<Zen> im trying to transcode a dvd and when i try i get an error message saying that it cant find the divx plugin.. anybody got a fix?
<jackass> as root, i'll se
<REBELinBLUE> the ubuntu wiki says you just need to install gstreamer-faad
<REBELinBLUE> o_O
<dabaSlon> crimsun: hi, I was totally ripping you off last night...every time someone came back and said"that worked" I was like, "Excellent"...and stuff.
<crimsun> hehe
<dabaSlon> REBELinBLUE: Either modify the source, I guess, or, get xmms, and it has a plugin for mp4s.
<Zen> rebelinblue: Were you talking to me?
<dabaSlon> You may need to change the default plugin in xmms to esound, through properties, to get it to not freeze when you pklay.
<dabaSlon> Zen: no he was not,
<REBELinBLUE> yes I know about xmms
<dabaSlon> REBELinBLUE: ok, cool, you have an alternative,
<Zen> damn.. so does noone here know about a divx plugin for dvdrip?
<dabaSlon> it is illegal, for one...
<goofrider> ffmpeg?
<goofrider> libavcodec?
<dabaSlon> haha...
<REBELinBLUE> but one of the reasons I switched from fedora to ubuntu was because the wiki says https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats you can play AAC files in rhythmbox by simply installing gstreamer0.8-faad
<dabaSlon> haha we fooled another one;)
<goofrider> ROTFL
<REBELinBLUE> :p
<Seveas> if you like xmms, consider beep-media-player too
<Seveas> it's a gtk2 port of xmms
<Seveas> much nicer :)
<crimsun> a number of other players can play m4a. I use kaffeine and amarok with gstreamer0.8-faad
<Lathiat> muine is nice too
<ivoks> crimsun haha a bug in program
<ivoks> crimsun look at this:
<CarlK> I have an nvidia card, I have the nvidia-glx/kernel packages installed - how can I tell if they are being used?
<eflynn> Seveas, my only complaint with beep is that it doesn't have "add directory" like xmms does :-0
<Fator_Dee> CarlK: glxinfo | grep direct, if it's on, good
<crimsun> CarlK: /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<Lathiat> eflynn: yeh it does
<REBELinBLUE> I tried beep but it doesn't play AAC support without a patch and I really can't be bothered downloading the 18mb of dev files needed to add the patch
<eflynn> Lathiat, where
<Lathiat> let me check
<necorium> i need to edit some files but when i type 'edit /etc/modules' it says stuff like 'Warning:unknown mime -type for /etc/modules error: no edit mailcap rules found for type application/*' any ideas?
<crimsun> REBELinBLUE: I'm working on that. It should be available in Breezy.
<Lathiat> i prefer rhythmbox myself
<CarlK> cat: /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status: No such file or directory
<Lathiat> altho lack of software EQ is annoying
<clausme> hello
<clausme> problem
<Lathiat> CarlK: have you updated your xorg.conf?
<REBELinBLUE> <Lathiat> i prefer rhythmbox myself <--- yes same here
<clausme> over here
<dabaSlon> necorium: tried sudo that>
<necorium> hmmm i think so
<necorium> let me go try
<Lathiat> muine is nice
<dabaSlon> oh yeah, bmp is a nice little program.
<dabaSlon> pretty...
<Lathiat> but the lack of a random option after exhausting the queue is annoying
<eflynn> clausme, Try asking a question caveman
<Lathiat> not that rhythmbox has a queue
<clausme> hecking for X... no
<clausme> checking for Qt... ls: /lib/libqt*: No such file or directory
<clausme> /usr/lib/libqthreads.so.12  /usr/lib/libqthreads.so.12.3.0
<clausme> no
<clausme> configure: error: "Qt library is required to compile VyQChat!"
<clausme> clausme@clausme:~/tot/vyq/vyqchat-0.2.7$
<clausme> this is the qouestion
<Seveas> clausme, please don't paste here!
<Lathiat> eflynn: just selec tit
<Lathiat> eflynn: in add files
<dabaSlon> clausme: we told you abnout pastebin, already...
<clausme> now is to late
<clausme> i know
<Lathiat> eflynn: just click the directory (dont open it, select it in the parent directory) and hit add
<dabaSlon> its harder to read ehre.
<ggross> in order to make OpenGL executable, wich lib does i neeD ?
<eflynn> Lathiat, hmm lemme try
<clausme> now i've done it
<clausme> can you help pls
<Seveas> clausme, install the libqt3-dev package
<clausme> from where
<dabaSlon> sudo apt-get install lib....
<Lathiat> ggross: what do you mean make opengl executable
<clausme> k
<Seveas> from synaptic
<Lathiat> ggross: opengl is a library used by other programs
<Seveas> or apt-get
<dabaSlon> or synaptic, right.
<crimsun> (libqt3-mt-dev, at least, which replaces libqt3-dev)
<dabaSlon> Synaptic is a nice GUI.
<eflynn> crap, now it doesn't start
<dabaSlon> clausme: read what crimsun said.
<crimsun> (you'll probably need libqt3-compat-headers, too)
<clausme> k
<crimsun> (and you probably need to set the Qtdir path)
<ggross> well ... how to translate ? i mean a C# prog which use GLU et GL ?
<dabaSlon> eflynn: what was taht caveman part about?
<neighborlee> Seveas, I removed gimp and gimp-data but my problems persist ;-))heh
<eflynn> dabaSlon, lol, in reference to what clausme said
<Seveas> neighborlee, please post the updated error message then, and we'll take the next step :)
<neighborlee> okj
<neighborlee> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/282307 < there ya go
<Seveas> neighborlee, dpkr -r libfontconfig1 and dpkg -r libfontconfig1-dev
<Seveas> they are still pestering :)
<neighborlee> he yeah
<neighborlee> k trying
<neighborlee> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/282308 < getting uglier LOL
<neighborlee> Seveas, ouch strike that one
<Seveas> whoopsie
<Seveas> neighborlee, some diagnostic info: paste the output of dpkg -l | grep libfontconfig1
<karill> py
<dabaSlon> eflynn: you sure thats not the same as the man reference?
<neighborlee> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/282310 < yup...there that one is fine
<ivoks> crimsun hm... what's best signal level?
<neighborlee> Seveas, k one sec
<dabaSlon> ivoks: best signal level ins the optimal level of a signal:-p
<ivoks> crimsun is -50 better than -70? :)
<dabaSlon> the best one, on the other hand...
<tritium> ivoks, the closer to 0 the better
<ivoks> ok
<eflynn> dabaSlon, how do you mean?
<tritium> ivoks, that would be full signal (1.0), and 10*log10(1) = 0
<dabaSlon> eflynn: nothing, fro\\iorget it, jj...
<ivoks> tritium then... ok signal is beetween 0 and... 60?
<tritium> ivoks, yes
<mxr> can someone help with an graphics driver issue?
<CarlK> Lathiat - the only thing I did was click around in synaptic, but I think it will update xorg.conf
<Lathiat> CarlK: right
<tritium> ivoks, positive values are even better
<Lathiat> CarlK: you need to sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lathiat> carlk: and change "nv" to "nvidia"
<Lathiat> CarlK: then logout, and press control-alt-backspace to restart X
<ivoks> i give up :)
<Lathiat> CarlK: also, you need the linux-restricted-modules-386 package installed
<ivoks> if signal == 0 then return signal_best_pb?
<tritium> CarlK, you might use "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" instead
<CarlK> woa.. glxinfo -display :0.0... bunch of stuff, Segmentation fault
<Lathiat> CarlK: (or -686, -k7 if you have installed an ubuntu  kernel other than the default)
<ivoks> >= 0
<kratz> How can i find my windows partiton from my ubuntu? I really need help
<Lathiat> CarlK: yeh that wont work till you do the changes i said
<Lathiat> kratz: hi kratz
<CarlK> Lathiat - but segfault?
<tritium> ivoks, query me
<Razor-X> Kubuntu doesen't have Firefox in it's menus....
<Lathiat> carlk: yeh, sucks :)
<ivoks> tritium ?
<Razor-X> but, I can open it from the terminal, rgiht?
<Lathiat> kratz: Is mounting your windows partition all you need help with? (or do you have some other problems)
<kratz> lathiat :hi^
<sparkling> sera
<kratz> lathiat :i have lots of problems..
<Lathiat> kratz: ok, lets start at the begging, whats the most important problem you have?
<Riddell> Razor-X: kubuntu doesn't come with firefox
<anethema> dont use k7 etc to install restricted modules!
<anethema> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<anethema> this will install the proper version
<Lathiat> anethema: theres an idea, i never thought of that
<kratz> lathiat :the network... cant find other coputers... i cant use "make" command..
<Lathiat> kratz: ok, so we'll solve those two things
<Lathiat> kratz: What are you trying to compile with "make"
<batkins_> to get software suspend working, do i have to build my own kernel?
<batkins_> i'm on warty
<mxr> I have a S3 TwisterK running with the savage driver currently, however have some issues while playing xvid. seems like hardware accel is not working properly. please PM me if someone can help
<jackass> Need help.. Can't get any text in the Terminal.
<Lathiat> jackass: Can you please describe your problem more clearly
<Lathiat> batkins_: It is supported in hoary, i don't think it was on warty tho
<larsrohdin> jackass, do you have a keyboard?
<hhurtta> how can i search for a package containing a file with a specific pattern. Like in mandrake one uses command urpmf --file pattern
<kratz> lathiat :Install graphic samba... gnombe
<jackass> yes
<jackass> it have been working
<larsrohdin> =)
<Lathiat> hhurtta: dpkg -S <pattern>
<hhurtta> Lathiat: thanks
<Lathiat> kratz: ping
<batkins_> Lathiat: is it simple to upgrade from warty to hoary
<kratz> lathiat :I?
<anethema> very simple
<anethema> incredibly simple
<anethema> hehe
<Lathiat> kratz: sorry just read
<Lathiat> kratz: ok, if you want to install programs in ubuntu
<jackass> i open the terminal window then when i press the keyboard the letter came up but it dissipare right away
<Lathiat> kratz: you shoudl first go system->administration->synaptic package manager
<Lathiat> kratz: This lets you install ubuntu packages, that will work much better than if you compile them yourself
<Lathiat> kratz: if you want to browse other computers o the network
<jackass> Lathiat? are you talking to me?
<Seveas> batkins_: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<phil__> hi
<jackass> Need help.. Can't get any text in the Terminal.
<Lathiat> kratz: You can choose places->network, wait a bit and they should appear (You may also have to look under windows servers)
<rj_> is it true there are sabayon packages being built for breezy?
* rj_ is excited
<kratz> lathiat :okej? i have updated my pakages, and added "wine" packeges... but then, i dont understand more what to do... im a total newbie^^
<phil__> ich hab da n prob.
<jackass> Need help.. Can't get any text in the Terminal.
<Lathiat> kratz: ok so you do a search for wine
<phil__> das hat ja kein sinn hier
<kratz> lathiat :there is nothing under windows servers... its total emty..
<Lathiat> kratz: then you can click on the little icon and hit mark for installation
<jackass> Need help.. Can't get any text in the Terminal.
<Lathiat> kratz: and then press apply on the toolbar, and it will intsall it
<bhna> phil__: #ubuntu-de
<Lathiat> kratz: have you waited? (it takes a minute to come up)
<phil__> or alt f4 lol
<Lathiat> kratz: installing the samba package might help (but it shoudl work)
<kratz> lathiat :i ve done tath allready..
<Lathiat> kratz: right, you ahve to use wine from the command line
<batkins_> Seveas: wow
<Lathiat> kratz: cd into the directory with the windows program you want
<Lathiat> kratz: and run "wine program.exe"
<kratz> lathiat :okey... okey^ i l try that
<wie> hi folks
<jackass> Need help.. Can't get any text in the Terminal.
<Lathiat> kratz: be aware that unfortunately, wine doesnt run everything
<Lathiat> and will probably fail
<Lathiat> jackass: What are you trying to do
<Lathiat> jackass: can you type in other applications ?
<wie> what mp3 player for gnome 2.10 ? (xmms won work !?) pls. help
<jackass> im trying to get sound on my soundtracks and movie but i can't do it when my terminal dosen't work
<kratz> lathiat :yeah, i know. but i shall give it a try:D
<jackass> i open the terminal window then when i press the keyboard the letter came up but it dissipare right away
<Lathiat> wie: to fix xmms
<Seveas> wie, totem, beep, rhythmbox
<Seveas> xmms can be fixed too
<anethema> beep
<Lathiat> wie: open preferences, udner output choose the 'esound' output plugin
<anethema> xmms SUCKS compared to beep
<Lathiat> wie: also, try muine, rhythmbox, beep-media-player
<anethema> beep-media-player
<anethema> thats what you want forsure.
<factorx> beep sucks compared to amarok
<anethema> dont even bother with xmms
<anethema> so buggy
<Lathiat> muine and rhythmbox will just work
<anethema> amarok ?
<anethema> is it xmms-like ?
<factorx> no
<Lathiat> beep-media-player needs configuration too.
<anethema> winamp-like ?
<factorx> no
<jackass> yes i can write in other applications
<Lathiat> anethema: beep-media-player is very much like xmms/winamp
<anethema> Lathiat, i know thats what i want
<anethema> its liek xmms
<Lathiat> jackass: how do you open the terminal, and what do you see and waht happens
<anethema> but not half as buggy or slow.
<wie> ok, i will try beep ! thanks
<Lathiat> slow is debatable
<factorx> http://amarok.kde.org/index.php?set_albumName=Screenshots&option=com_gallery&Itemid=60&include=view_album.php
<factorx> for amarok screenshots
<anethema> xmms is much slower seeking and stuff than beep
<anethema> ah its a kde prog
<spektr> DMA works now... I inserted amd74xx as first module into /etc/modules. Before I did that, the module had been loaded automatically, too, but it didn't work. Hmmm....
<Lathiat> yeh but due to gtk2, some dialogs are slower loading
<jackass> program/system tools/terminal
<Lathiat> like the up dialog
<batkins_> Seveas: thanks
<anethema> i need my col stuff like using the J key to filter for songs
<anethema> cool
<anethema> it does look pretty tho
<anethema> plus, beep uses winamp classic skins
<anethema> there are millions of those
<anethema> ehh
<anethema> heh
<jackass> and when the terminal comes up it's like normal like it was from the beginnig
<jackass> white
<anethema> eugh white terminal
* tritium reminds anethema that periods, not newlines, end sentences ;)
<anethema> hahah damnit
<anethema> i, will, get. used to! it...did i use those right ?
<anethema> doh!
<Lathiat> jackass: what is on screen
<tritium> anethema, heh
<anethema> damn ive been  helping necorium for like a week now getting isdn working
<jackass> do you mea what else folders or what else on the Terminal screen?
<anethema> its NOT easy when he has no net connection in linux haha
<Lathiat> jackass: what on the terminal screen
<factorx> sorry for off-topic but does anybody know where to get sound-absorbing cellular material? :)
<factorx> foam
<ggross> yeah ... bought eggs boxes
<jackass> nothing it's white
<Lathiat> jackass: doesnt have "username@host:~$" up in the top left hand cofner?
<factorx> eggs boxes aren't efficient enough
<t35t0r> I've got the following wireless device: ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no) | ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/20/2004, 3.70.22.0) loaded ..and i'm trying to use wpa_supplicant to connect to my router, but whenever I try to connect manually I get this error: /root# wpa_supplicant -dd -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper | Failed to initialize EAPOL state machines. ..this same driver in winxp works with wpa-psk ..any ideas
<t35t0r>  what's wrong?
<Lathiat> factorx: no but i could suggest nto making any noise. :)
<jackass> gonna check*
<internet1> Hello, i lost my password, how can i restore it^
<Lathiat> internet1: Your user password?
<internet1> yes
<internet1> after the installation
<Lathiat> internet1: when you boot
<internet1> i haventt a root yet
<factorx> Lathiat: it isn't me who makes the noise, it's my sister ;)
<anethema> http://ubuntuguide.org/#changerootpasswordforgotten
<anethema> follow that
<Lathiat> ugh
<Lathiat> thats bad
<jackass> noo
<Lathiat> ubuntuguide is the suck
<Lathiat> internet1: please ignore that
<anethema> no way
<Lathiat> internet1: when you boot up, select the 'recovery' option (you may have to hit scape to get the menu)
<Lathiat> internet1: then when it loads, type "passwd username"
<TMM> t35t0r: short answer: ndiswrapper isn't perfect, long answer, google :) ndiswrapper is VERY unsported by most people, and most people want to stay the hell away from it. I only use it on one machine myself, because the wifi is integrated in the laptop, and I'm thinking about just putting in a supported chip.
<anethema> thats exactly what it says to do Lathiat, jeeze
<Lathiat> internt1: and you can enter a new password, after that, type reboot and it should work fine.
<t35t0r> TMM: google was no help
<anethema> maybe you need to take a look at it too :)
<Lathiat> anethema: sure but it also recommends changing the root password
<anethema> no
<anethema> its saying IF you forget your root password
<anethema> the if is important
<t35t0r> TMM, ndiswrapper works fine with WEP
<TMM> t35t0r: ndiswrapper is only for the really desperate... if you can, buy another wifi card, with proper NATIVE support.
<t35t0r> TMM, pfff
<Lathiat> which is confusin
<Lathiat> g
<Amaranth> oh, i'm supposed to be helping people or something now :)
<Lathiat> and then theyll read the rest of that damn page. :)
<TMM> t35t0r: just trying to help, sorry.
<Lathiat> which has some good advice but too much bad stuff :\
<jackass> i don't have any jackass ....... it's gone top
<jackass> too*
<anethema> ubuntu guide solves about 95 percent of the peoples questions in this channel that ive seen asked
<tritium> Lathiat, agreed!
<anethema> a couple programs on there though
<Amaranth> Lathiat: What happened to you getting ops?
<Lathiat> anethema: doesnt mean it solves them right
<anethema> that dont use the recommended method
<Lathiat> Amaranth: i think i shoudl wait...
<Lathiat> Amaranth: till im a member and stuff
<Amaranth> ah
<Lathiat> Amaranth: and a little more visibly involved
<Amaranth> i'm not a member
<Lathiat> which im in the process of getting
<Amaranth> oh, i think i've got that part down :)
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> yeh
<AirWays> When I put apt-get install amule terminal says: amule packet not found etc
<Lathiat> AirWays: You may need to enable the universe archive
<anethema> AirWays, did you add the extra repositories?
<Lathiat> AirWays: Are you running hoary?
<anethema> universe or perhaps multiverse, wherever it happens to be
<AirWays> Yeah Hoary
<jackass> lathiat??
<Lathiat> AirWays: go into system->administration->synaptic package manager
<AirWays> Should I edit sources.lisT?
<AirWays> Okay
<franklin50> What is the difference between universe and multiverse?
<Lathiat> AirWays: settings->repostiroies, add, select universe
<TMM> t35t0r: the fact that a driver works with something in winxp, doesn't mean that ndiswrapper implements all that behaviour from windows. Ndiswrapper is basically a reimplementation of part of the windows NT kernel, and a bunch of userland stuff... it's not just a 'loader for windows drivers' it does a lot.
<Lathiat> AirWays: ok to everything and reload the package list
<Lathiat> franklin50: multiverse includes programs that are 'non-free'
<tritium> franklin50, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<internet1> hello again, im trying but hi have a powerpoc
<franklin50> Ah, thanks!
<internet1> so i haven't grub but yaboot
<Lathiat> jackass: have you tried rebooting?
<anethema> wish multiverse had a JRE deb in it
<anethema> its not 'free' libre
<internet1> if i use resce i have image not founds also from cd
<tritium> anethema, easy as heck to build one with java-package
<anethema> oh i meant to ask you about that tritium
<internet1> im trying to login without knowing password
<Lathiat> internet1: Nah you can do it as part of your normal boot process
<anethema> i installed java-package
<Lathiat> internet1: reboot the computer
<anethema> whats the command to get it going?
* TMM is more interested in the RE capabilities that ndiswrapper can bring :)
<Lathiat> internet1: when it first loads, it counts down from 3 to 1
<Lathiat> internet1: at that point hit escape and a menu comes up
<internet1> i'l try
<Lathiat> internet1: choose the second option which is "Ubuntu, .... (recovery)"
<tritium> anethema, see the docs in /usr/share/doc/java-package.  The command is make-jpkg, if I recall correctly.
<Lathiat> internet1: then when it loads, password username
<Lathiat> internet1: then reboot
<t35t0r> TMM, http://sial.org/pbot/10058 my wpa_supplicant.conf
<jackass> lathiat: Yes i have tryed to reboot
<AirWays> Oh
<AirWays> Thanks
<Lathiat> jackass: Weird, have you made any changes to your system?
<anethema> ok im gonna make one
<anethema> wonder how to best uninstall the BIN that i used to install it
<TMM> t35t0r: looking at it...
<internet1> Lathiat, i have the first menu ask me if i want to boot cd linux or macosx
<internet1> what shoulkd i choose?
<internet1> i remember im using yaboot not grub
<Lathiat> internet1: Oh you are on powerpc?
<Lathiat> umm
<internet1> using esc doesn't work
<internet1> yes
<Lathiat> im not sure if they add a recovery option
<Lathiat> internet1: can you edit the kernel paramters?
<internet1> no it doesnt
<Lathiat> internet1: somehow?
<Lathiat> internet1: if so, add 's' to the end and boot with that
<Lathiat> lilo does this by typing 'linux s', no idea on yaboot
<TMM> t35t0r: you got all the hostap stuff installed?
<internet1> i'll try linux s
<Lathiat> internet1: Sorry, when asking for help, you should state that you are using powerpc
<Lathiat> internet1: (didnt think to ask)
<t35t0r> TMM, i had hostap-utils installed but its only for prism
<t35t0r> TMM, when i tried hostap-diag wlan0 it said it couldn't find prism chipset
<TMM> hmmm... I guess that makes sense yeah :)
<TMM> sorry, didn't sleep last night :)
<bnc220> lu all
<TMM> t35t0r: what version of wpa_supplicant are you running?
<t35t0r> TMM, 0.4.0
<clausme> hello
<clausme> help pls http://pastebin.com/282332
<clausme> i have sent the link
<clausme> pls somone help
<clausme> tell ,me what to do
<Lathiat> clausme: hang on
<clausme> http://pastebin.com/282332
<clausme> k
<Lathiat> clausme: install the 'libsndfile1-dev' package
<clausme> k
<Lathiat> clausme: also
<clausme> what
<Lathiat> clausme: libqt3-dev
<clausme> that i instaled
<larsrohdin> ok, i really still suck at this irc-thing... but if i want to join "quakenet random UK server", my friend told me to join that... how do i do that?
<TMM> t35t0r: sorry, you got me then... I dont think it's related to ndiswrapper afterall... it looks like ndiswrapper should be supported just fine by wpa_supplicant...
<crimsun> Lathiat: libqt3-dev is actually obsoleted
<Lathiat> crimsun: mt-dev?
<TMM> t35t0r: I'd try the mailing list if I where you
<crimsun> libqt3-mt-dev and ..compat-headers should be used instead, and qtdir probably needs to be passed to configure
<Lathiat> i hate qt
<TMM> Lathiat: that's a bold statement :)
<Lathiat> gnome shit just compiles when the packages are installed.
<Lathiat> crimsun: apt-get install libqt3-dev- libqt3-mt-dev libqt3-compat-headers
<Lathiat> erghh
<Lathiat> clausme: run sudo apt-get install libqt3-dev- libqt3-mt-dev libqt3-compat-headers
<clausme> k
<TMM> [t35t0r] : I'd try the mailing list if I where you
<larsrohdin> i know how to join a channel, but how do i join a different network?
<Lathiat> larsrohdin: what client?
<larsrohdin> Lathiat, x-chat
<Lathiat> larsrohdin: open the server list and open a new connection
<Lathiat> larsrohdin: select 'connect in new tab' instead of connect
<Fackamato> I have a problem with Firefox - and forums, text within [code]  segments doesn't show, any ideas why?
<Lathiat> clausme: it should work then
<Lathiat> I have to goto bed
<[t35t0r] > TMM, i will ultimately ..but first i'll try downgrading to 0.3.8
<larsrohdin> Lathiat, i still come into ubuntu
<jesper__> I have a problem with keyboard shortcuts for xmms - is this the right place to ask about it?
<larsrohdin> now im here double=)
<Lathiat> clausme: Someone else should be able to help if it still doesnt work, as I have to leave
<Lathiat> larsrohdin: so select a different network :)
<JeTi> Anyone got time (& patience) to help a newbie with some JRE problems in Firefox? :)
<clausme> done that
<clausme> same eror
<Gatton> larsrohdin you could just type /server servername and that should connect. assuming you know the name of the server you want
<Lathiat> clausme: ugh.
<TMM> [t35t0r] : sorry, good luck!
<larsrohdin> Lathiat, yeah but if i choose quakenet, i don't ge to uk random something that my friend said... i get to some other quakenet thing
<Lathiat> larsrohdin: should be the same thing.
<Gatton> larsrohdin: it probably doesn't matter. the uk random just connects you to a random uk server. any quakenet server should work
<Lathiat> larsrohdin: if not, x-chat->new->server tab and /server <address> where <address> is irc.quakenet.org or whatever
<larsrohdin> ok...
<clausme> hello
<clausme> helppls
<clausme> help pls http://pastebin.com/282340
<clausme> can someone help me
<clausme> help pls http://pastebin.com/282340
<resiak> clausme: apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev ?
<clausme> donew that
<karill> g
<Burgundavia> clausme, what are you trying to compile?
<clausme> a program
<clausme> vyqat
<clausme> vyqchat
<Burgundavia> not in the repos?
<clausme> is a lan chat program
<Lathiat> nah i checked
<clausme> i thin is not in the repositoris
<clausme> my whole friends got it
<clausme> i was sick and tierd
<clausme> of windows
<Burgundavia> clausme, http://www.vmpbg.com/victor/
<clausme> and try linux
<Burgundavia> clausme, debian packages
<clausme> wich one
<Burgundavia> package for Debian gnu/linuk
<Burgundavia> linux even
<BigJG> So what does everyone prefer for word processors?
<clausme> how do i run them
<clausme> ?
<Lathiat> BigJG: abiword, oo.o2
<BigJG> dpkg -i (filename)
<Burgundavia> download it
<lewiz> BigJG: For most stuff Abiword is far better than OOo.
<clausme> done it
<Burgundavia> 'sudo dpkg -i blah.deb'
<BigJG> i was thinkin bout abiword
<BigJG> does it load alot faster?
<Lathiat> es
<Lathiat> yes
<Burgundavia> BigJG, abiword is very nice
<Lathiat> it loads in <1 second usually
<BigJG> awesome thanks
<Lathiat> on any good machine
<BigJG> dayom nice
<ggross> Thx for all ... i think it's a nearly good time to go to bed ;)
<Lathiat> and is quite nice
<ggross> good night all
<Lathiat> it is time for me to goto bed
<Lathiat> its 4:40 am
<Lathiat> and i got uni at 10
<Lathiat> hah
<Seveas> goodnight
<Lathiat> night.
<BigJG> is there any sort of presentation software better than OOo's?
<BigJG> UNI? as in iowa?
<Burgundavia> BigJG, not really
<Seveas> reminds me, i've gottat get out of bed in like 6 hours
<Seveas> better go to sleep :_
<Burgundavia> BigJG, it sucks, doesn't it?
<tritium> BigJG: that depends on your needs.
<JeTi> Can someone please help me? Having problems with Java Runtime and Firefox... :-/
<BigJG> yea i was hoping it would have more support for animation
<tritium> BigJG: if you want great mathematics typesetting, I like latex-beamer
<BigJG> i dont even know what mathematics typesetting is so i probably dont need it yet :D
<jesper__> I need help making keyboard shortcuts - can someone help me?
<Absenth> anyone here able to give me a CLI string that will print to an LPD on a diffrent computer?
<tritium> (prettier equations than in PowerPoint, oo.o)
<Gatton> JeTi just throw your question out there. If someone can help they will :)
<jesper__> i'm trying to control xmms with some keyboard shortcuts
<Absenth> IE, I want to print to a printer connected to another workstation from the command line since neither pc has X
<BigJG> Jesper : System / Preferences / Keyboard Shortcuts
<jesper__> i have tried that
<JeTi> Ok, I have installed JRE according to the Ubuntu Starter Guide (http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre) - and it seems to have installed allright...
<jesper__> but it didn't work with xmms
<JeTi> ... but even after a restart of Firefox the plugin still does not seem to be active. What can I be missing?
<BigJG> ill check that out tritium thnx
<clausme> root@clausme:/home/clausme # sudo dpkg -i vyqchat_0.2.7-2_i386.deb
<clausme> Selecting previously deselected package vyqchat.
<clausme> (Reading database ... 63004 files and directories currently installed.)
<clausme> Unpacking vyqchat (from vyqchat_0.2.7-2_i386.deb) ...
<clausme> Setting up vyqchat (0.2.7-2) ...
<lewiz> Is it likely Hoary will see a kernel with an updated inotify?
<clausme> now what
<tritium> JeTi: ubuntuguide advice on jre is not the recommended approach
<clausme> ?
<BigJG> hmm i actually wouldnt mind some hotkeys for xmms too
<resiak> clausme: Now run vyqchat ?
<tritium> clausme: please don't paste here
<clausme> how
<JeTi> tritium: what then? :)
<clausme> k
<clausme> is easier
<tritium> clausme: yes, but we've asked you politely not to do that
<Burgundavia> clausme, type vyqchat
<resiak> clausme: Stop hitting enter after every line. Type "vyqchat" and hit enter.
<Gatton> JeTi: if you look in your .mozilla/plugins do you have libjavaplugin in there?
<tritium> JeTi: to keep it under apt's package management, building your own .deb using java-package is preferrable
<JeTi> I don't seem to have the plugin if I use the "about:plugins" in the Firefox address field...
<JeTi> tritium: do you have an address for a walkthrough of that?
<clausme> is vorking
<clausme> thx
<clausme> again and again
<tritium> JeTi, Method 3: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<BigJG> tritium what desktop environment are you using?
<BigJG> gnome?
<JeTi> tritium: thanks, I will try that. I might get back to you, though ;-)
<Gatton> JeTi: not sure. I went the manual route on sun's page. But tritium's suggestion is probably better
<tritium> BigJG, yes
<JeTi> tritium, Gatton: well, I have tried many methods so far, and a "java -version" works allright from the prompt, but just no Firefox plugin. But I will try this method... let's see :-)
<tritium> JeTi, that's page is a tad outdated.  You shouldn't have to edit any files, and I don't believe you need java-common any longer
<tritium> JeTi, basically, you can install java-package, and read its docs in /usr/share/doc/java-package
<mark345> hi, i want to know if there is a way to eject a dvd simply by pressing the button on the drive?
<mark345> without having to right click on the disc icon on the desktop and say, eject
<xiaogil> hi
<BigJG> hey :)
<Burgundavia> mark345, some drives support that, and some don't
<Burgundavia> mark345, so, probably no
<mark345> ok
<mark345> thanks
<Fator_Dee> mark345: well, you could do a button that ejects the drive :-\
<Fator_Dee> on the desktop/panel, I mean
<lampshade> so, I installed vim-gnome or whatever, but it doesn't show up anywhere in the menus/panels on gnome.  I can run it with /usr/bin/gvim though?  What gives??  Did apt-get choke?
<Fator_Dee> you'd save a one click of hassle with that :-)
<mark345> what if i edit fstab
<mark345> and change it from noauto to auto
<BigJG> lampshade, i have had to reboot to get stuff to show up in the menus sometimes
<franklin50> lampshade: You can install a menu editor: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<tritium> lampshade, no, not every app has a proper menu entry that follows freedesktop.org standards
<mark345> install smeg
<mark345> its a great menu editor
<mark345> if the "other" folder does not show up
<mark345> add it
<franklin50> lampshade: Or sometimes, kill gnome (ctr-alt-backspace)
<mark345> that is a bug
<shido6> what do i do to recover my mouse when I watch a movie with my dvd player - or when I run vmware
<shido6> anytime I access my dvd to watch a movie, vlc, xine, totem my mouse dies
<talmir> hello :) A new ubuntu user here. Are there any tips on using this? I am not that experienced with linux :)
<mark345> talmir what is your question
<franklin50> talmir: there is an amazing, simple guide at http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<lampshade> talmir, you can install programs quickly and easily with apt-get or synaptic.
<talmir> apt get?
<talmir> is that a portage system like in gentoo and freebsd?
<t35t0r> TMM, ok so i got it to work with wpa_supplicant 0.3.8 there was something wrong with the 0.4.0 version, but now my question is ..is there anyway to specify the channel and frequency using wpa_supplicant so i can use an access point that has broadcast turned off (I was able to do this with iwconfig)
<lampshade> yeah.  apt-get install programname most of the time will get you a program downloaded and installed.  Something I wish I'd had known about when I started.  Kinda like those, slightly different
<Fator_Dee> talmir: it's something like that
<BigJG> synaptic is a graphical frontend for apt-get which is in the System/Administration menu
<mark345> I made some movies with adobe premiere pro in windows (avi) and they will not play in linux
<mark345> any ideas as to what codecs i need?
<lampshade> talmir, If you have wireless, go back to windows unless you are prepared to fight tooth and nail.  I've only heard of a couple people being sucessful out of the box with wireless.  The rest of the time you have to work at it.
<mark345> gstreamer plays them but very choppy sound and slow motion
<Fator_Dee> just explore ubuntu, look through all the configurations, try every program and so on :-)
<BigJG> there is a windows codec package but i havent had any luck downloading it yet through synaptic
<lampshade> mark345, you have all the w32codecs then?
<mark345> xine or vlc will not play them at all
<mark345> yes
<BigJG> which is for mplayer
<talmir> I'm not on wireless, everything seems to work fine
<talmir> Thanks :D Great channel. I'm gonna play with this a bit.
<devnull> is ubuntu missing sources for the xfc dev libs ?
<mark345> anyone know of mplayer repositories for ubuntu?
<BigJG> yea backports hold on
<tritium> lampshade, wireless support is quite good
<BigJG> i believe
<clausme> hello
<clausme> where do i get cedega for free
<clausme> ?
<eruin> it's payware
<clausme> i know
<clausme> i whant it free
<BigJG> you can compile the CVS for free
<eruin> anyone know how to copy a folder's content without any ".svn/" subfolders
<Gatton> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<Gatton> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<Gatton> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<clausme> cvs\
<clausme> i can plsy counter strike on cvs
<mark345> thanks ill try them
<mindspore> when is breezy supposed to be released?
<BigJG> www.franksplace.org
<tritium> October
<BigJG> i had to use the backports as well to get mplayer to install
<mindspore> thx tritium
<tritium> no problem
<Fator_Dee> lampshade: it might seem to be a hassle to get the wireless working, because people come here for wireless problems, and not to say that they have enabled their wireless networks without a problem :-)
<Fator_Dee> a trick of mind
<BigJG> Is breezy supposed to be focusing on laptops?
<mindspore> tritium: you wouldn't happen to know how i can load the CURL extension with apache2/php4?
<talmir> Why does synaptic need the cd in the drive to install packages? (gcc and nasm)
<tritium> mindspore, nope, sorry.
<scorpix> BigJG: yes, laptops and bluetooth and wifi
<mindspore> k
<JDahl> how do you write ISOs to a CD-ROM with Gnome buildin CD/DVD Creator? I dragged an ISO to the CD and clicked "file->write to disc", but that created a CD with a file xxx.ISO, not an image
<BigJG> awesome
<BigJG> ahh yes that was another question i had, What is the best CD burning software for ISO images
<Fator_Dee> JDahl: right click on iso -> write to disk
<lampshade> Fator_Dee, I dunno, I worked with a wireless card once and it was a pain.  I know a lot of people in my lug have problems with it.  I am not sure whose fault it is, part of me suspects it is the lack of support from companies, but I can't blame them.  Linux just doesn't have the market share yet.  I just don't see it as much as I like linux
<mindspore> JDah1: you should be able to right-click on the .iso and select burn from image.. or something simlar
<BigJG> i had no problems setting up my wireless, but that was a prism chipset
<scorpix> BigJG: i use xcdroast, but i don't think its the best :)
<Fator_Dee> lampshade: of course it's the fault of companies
<tritium> BigJG, there are several good ones.  graveman, gnomebaker, k3b
<BigJG> thanks guys
<JDahl> thanks, that did it! then I wont install xcdroast or k3b
<clausme> hello
<JeTi> JDahl: do we know each other? :-)
<clausme> where can i get cedega for free
<Fator_Dee> clausme: from cvs, or from places you have to look for yourself
<t35t0r> clausme, its not free
<talmir> Why does synaptic need the cd in the drive to install packages? (gcc and nasm)
<Burgundavia> clausme, you can get the cvs for free
<t35t0r> cvs is free?
<t35t0r> hehe goodie
<JDahl> JeTi, I actually think so!
<Fator_Dee> cvs is free
<clausme> i can plsy counter strike on cvs
<clausme> ?
<Burgundavia> talmir, you can comment out the cd
<Burgundavia> clausme, no idea, this is probably not the best place to ask
<lampshade> BigJG, mine was prism too, but it linux could not handle the encryption or something.  It would not work with encryption on.  I fought the battle for a whole month then sadly gave up.  A friend at school the other day threw in an ubuntu CD and it didn't get his wireless at all.  Cases like that.  I guess my belief is that linux is awesome server wise but shitty on desktops.
<JeTi> JDahl: yep, your name sounds familiar to me :-) Still in Aalborg?
<chavo> clausme, probably not
<JDahl> JeTi, no.. California
<lampshade> clausme, ummm cvs?  what?  like cvs as in the source code thing?
<BigJG> if the packages are available on the cd then it goes to that before downloading, you can go into the repository section and tell it not to use the cdrom
<JeTi> JDahl: business or pleasure? :-)
<Gatton> clausme: you could try this page. just did a google on it so not sure how useful it is...
<BigJG> clauseme, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<Gatton> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<BigJG> lol
<Gatton> oops
<talmir> burgundavia : Ehm... Comment out?
<lampshade> clausme, most people play counterstrike in linux using a windows emulator called WINE.  I don't know where they are in supporting the newest stuff, but the older stuff they had support for.
<BigJG> nice one Gat
<clausme> k
<xiaogil> Imagine, I am in countryside, with now internet access at all. But I have a local web server on my computer, and a few friends that want to be able to log to it. Our computers all have wifi. How can I do that with my Ubuntu ?
<BigJG> cedega is a revamped win
<clausme> wine is free
<clausme> ?
<BigJG> err wine
<Burgundavia> talmir, delete the cd from your sources.list, assuming you have good internet
<Burgundavia> clausme, cedega is fork of wine
<lampshade> talmir, I had to do that too, just comment it out or delete the cd line, usually the top, will say cdrom in it
<chavo> clausme, do you want to play cs source?
<BigJG> grr my ecks key isnt working
<t35t0r> i thought cedega was not free wine is free
<clausme> nii
<clausme> counter strike 1.6
<Burgundavia> t35t0r, cvs is free for cedega
<BigJG> anyone know why my (ecks) key wouldnt be working?
<chavo> it will run under wine, source won't
<Burgundavia> t35t0r, which doesn't include some licenced stuff
<talmir> cool, thanks
<BigJG> brb gonna try killing gnome
<clausme> i saw that debian is difrent
<clausme> can i get win with arp-get
<clausme> ?
<mark345> gatton, you know how to fix the gpg error when updating sources list in synaptic?
<chavo> clausme, yes
<anethema> what would happen if you changed the debian repos to the ubuntu ones and did a apt-get update
<clausme> can you give me the command pls
<Gatton> mark345: sorry no. i just ignore it heh. still works
<anethema> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<lampshade> clausme, yes
<clausme> to get wine
<Aladdin> hi ya great masters   ;o)
<anethema> sudo apt-get install wine
<clausme> k
<Gatton> mark345: i get that same error with apt-get. it asks me if i still want to install and i say yes. i assume synaptic will work the same
<anethema> also should download..
<Burgundavia> Gatton, what package
<anethema> sudo apt-get install libwine-alsa
<anethema> and
<BigJG> oook much better
<mark345> EVERYONE, what p2p programs do you favor?
<anethema> sudo apt-get install winesetuptk
<BigJG> i havent messed w/ p2p on linux yet
<anethema> BigJG, azureus
<anethema> heh
<Gatton> Burgundavia: i think i was installing mplayer. not sure. it happens when i install from that marillat repository
<Burgundavia> mark345, bittorrent?
<lampshade> bittorrent if you consider it p2p
<clausme> odc works
<anethema> course its p2p
<clausme> dc++
<Burgundavia> Gatton, install the version from multiverse
<anethema> by any defn
<mark345> with search
<clausme> works in linux
<clausme> ?
<BigJG> how do you search for stuff in bittorrent?
<mark345> and linux
<Burgundavia> Gatton, and drop marilliat for hoary-extras, part of the backports project
<anethema> BigJG, go to isohunt.com
<lampshade> I dunno I consider both p2p and client server.  Like an evil hybrid of the two
<anethema> and search
<anethema> yes
<Gatton> Burgundavia: multiverse is new to me. i will have to add that to my sources list
<BigJG> thanks anethema
<anethema> the tracker is the server
<anethema> and the client is the client
<anethema> haha
<Aladdin> OK. Here's for today's problem.  I installed pure-ftpd, j=hoping that it would be easier to config than proftpd (in which I just can't figure out how to configure an universal upload directory with restricted permissions)...
<Gatton> Burgundavia: it's probably in the guide right? and i haven't read all of the guide yet :)
<Burgundavia> Gatton, guide is evil, read www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mindspore> uhmm, help... Zend Studio is telling me I don't have write permission to a folder within my home directory...
<Gatton> Burgundavia: thanks i will :)
<Aladdin> Si  now I get an error message:Unable to start a standalone server: Permission denied .
<Aladdin> I did unsinstall proftpd
<Aladdin> CAn anyone helP?
<sbcl3_> does anyone know what the /opt folder is for?
<Burgundavia> sbcl3_, stuff that you compile and install typically
<Burgundavia> sbcl3_, so it doesn't pollute /usr, etc.
<tritium> sbcl3_, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/
<lampshade> guys my desktop owns.  I just thought you should know
<lampshade> the wallpaper that is
<mark345> EVERYONE, amule or xmule?
<sbcl3_> i have to put my xampp server in /opt, so i thought that i might be able to move all my files there
<sbcl3_> but i guess i'll just make a /sbcl3
<Aladdin> mark345, amule
<Aladdin> OK anybody with ftp server experience. need input!
<BigJG> yea i would like to know some decent ftp server software as well, i used filezilla for windows
<[blue] > hi
<lampshade> Anyone know why apt-get install vim-gnome doesn't place a shortcut in your accessories or anything?  That's messed up......  I had to create my own damn launcher man :)
<[blue] > hi all
<franklin50> hi blue
<tritium> lampshade, I explained that earlier
<BigJG> hey blue
<[blue] > i just installed ubuntu and is great.
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<BigJG> yea i love it too blue
<franklin50> blue: I completely agree
<[blue] > but, i have a question.
<talmir> j cpp
<talmir> whoops
<lampshade> tritium, really?  I must have /cleared or something.  Why?? I'm at your mercy
<talmir> :P
<[blue] > how do i enable my webcam
<perv> Is here anyone from poland?;)
<[blue] > ?
<hybrid_goth> [blue] : welcome
<BigJG> mmm havent messed w/ webcams yet
<Aladdin> PING:     OK ANYBODY WITH FTP SERVER EXPERIENCE!
<[mac] olsen> yeah i just installed ubuntu on an old ibook, runs great :)
<clausme> how doi enable 5.1 in  ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> [blue] : what kinda cam
<clausme> ?
<franklin50> how old an ibook?
<tritium> Aladdin, please, don't yell
<[mac] olsen> one of the first
* Aladdin sorry to be rude
<[mac] olsen> Tangerine
<BigJG> yea i was wondering about 5.1 for xmms playback as well
<[mac] olsen> 300 MHZ G3
<hybrid_goth> [mac] olsen: nice i have had it since wartu
<franklin50> oooh, the ol clamshell!
<clausme> 5.1
<chavo> Aladdin, make sure your ftp server config is not in CAPS
<franklin50> [mac] olsen: does wireless work ok?
<clausme> i canot play 5.1
<hybrid_goth> franklin50: cant be too old old worlds r not supported
<chavo> I think your caps lock is sticking
<Aladdin> chavo,  huh?
<[mac] olsen> yepp clamshell
<Aladdin> chavo,  huh?  oh... ok :o(
<hybrid_goth> what color
<tritium> lampshade, not all of the apps have menu entries that are compliant with freedesktop.org standards, which gnome 2.10 uses
<[mac] olsen> tangerine (orange)
<chavo> sorry Aladdin , just being sarcastic.
<lampshade> tritium, ?  am I running gnome 2.10?
<franklin50> [mac] olsen: nice, do you have wireless?
<tritium> lamont, are you running hoary?
<hybrid_goth> i got a g3 dual usb
<lampshade> tritium, I thought the ubuntu default was 2.8?
<[mac] olsen> not directly, got another 700 MHZ g3 iBook with AirPort
<tritium> sorry, lampshade ^^^
<Aladdin> chavo, yeah well I'm sorry... Can u assist me. This is an issue to me... :o|
<lampshade> tritium, I honestly don't know which I'm running I always assumed 2.8 but haven't actually checked or anything
<chavo> Aladdin, sorry, I've never set up an FTP server.
<clausme> 5.1 promlem there is anyoane ele with this problem
<clausme> help me solve it
<tritium> lampshade, check System->About Gnome
<lampshade> shit I am running 10
<lampshade> wow
<Aladdin> chavo, ok thx anyway :)
<lampshade> hahaha  alright then
<[mac] olsen> currently i am online iBook300 -> ibook700(oSX) -> AirPort -> RedHat9Box -> DSL
<chavo> well I did for a little while, but it worked out of the box
<BigJG> did you say you allready tried proftpd aladdin?
<chavo> that was on my laptop running Mandrake, proftpd
<franklin50> [mac] olsen: excellent!  I'll have to chuck ubuntu on the ol' blue clammy in the closet.
<Aladdin> OK anybody with ftp server experience. I need help on either proftpd ou pere-ftpd configs.
<Aladdin> OK anybody with ftp server experience. I need help on either proftpd ou pure-ftpd configs.
<BigJG> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9181.html
<Aladdin> sorry... misspelled
<Aladdin> BigJG, that's for me?
<lamont> tritium: I think so. :-)
<BigJG> yea that shows an argument between pure-ftp and proftpd i havent read it all yet
<tritium> lamont, sorry, that was meant for lampshade ;)
<lamont> lampshade: hoary == gnome 2.10, warty== gnome 2.8
<lamont> heh
<Aladdin> BigJG, ah! ok.. I'll read it sometime. Do you have any experience in runnong an ftp server?
<BigJG> only in windows
<BigJG> not in linux yet  :(
<BigJG> but thats high priority on my ubuntu list
<[blue] > anyone here has a webcam workink on ubuntu ?
<[mac] olsen> cya
<Aladdin> BigJG, ok.  me too....   wanted tu run an efficient quotad, virtual user's, ftp... but guess nobody realy does that nowadays  :o(
<Aladdin> on Ubuntu anyway
<BigJG> yea thats exactly what i had w/ filezilla
<Aladdin> filezilla?
<BigJG> im going to be trying the proftpd w/ the webmin package as wel
<Aladdin> dodes it work?
<Aladdin> does it work?
<BigJG> yea its an ftp server for windows i dont think there is a linux port
<clausme> 5.1 sound problem anyoane knows how to solve it ?
<Aladdin> oh sorry yeah I remember...
<GattonAFK> lampshade: did you share a pic of your desktop or did i miss that?
<devnull> is there a way to get the xfc through ubuntu ?
<goldfish> xfce?
<goldfish> hmmm.. nm.
<BigJG> did you mean xfce devnull ?
<munki> devnull apt-get install xfce4
<devnull> i need the foundation classes
<devnull> particularly libxfcui
<Aladdin> BigJG, I've been trying to setup something like this since i've benn on Linux, almost did it with proftpd, but there's still a couple of hacks I gotta go trought ... :o/
<devnull> i have xfce4 installed already aswell as all dev libs
<devnull> i am building xfc from source now, but wondering if there was a package out there some where
<BigJG> you having problems w/ the virtual user permissions aladdin?
<dead^^> hi. how can i install programs on my Linux? i'm just noob who's just startin' with Ubuntu =)
<Aladdin> BigJG, I got a proftpd.conf file that works ...   That is if u want an upload directory that is writable by all!  Menaing anybody can erase a file already uploaded...
<franklin50> dead^^: Synaptic is your thing - it is a front end for apt-get, a package manager.
<holycow> dead^^, system / admin / synaptic
<BigJG> does proftpd support virtual users?
<franklin50> dead^^: check out http://www.ubuntuguide.org - it is so simple.
<sobersabre> skype problem here: the other party's replicating voice, "delay" effect, resonating one... what to do ?
<franklin50> sobersabre: headphones
<dead^^> thanks
<sobersabre> i use headphones.
<BigJG> lol yea probably picking up the speakers from the mic
<Aladdin> BigJG, <you having problems w/ the virtual user permissions aladdin?> shit yeah!
<BigJG> sometimes its on the other end too
<franklin50> sobersabre: is it your voice coming back?
<holycow> dead^^, come back in 20 years when you have actually managed to try all the software
<holycow> :)
<sobersabre> nomasteryoda, it is the other party's they use headphones too.
<BigJG> ok i am waiting for the packages to install then ill see if i cant have any luck w/ it aladdin
<Aladdin> BigJG, please include my nick in your messages.. I got difficulty to follow u
<franklin50> sobersabre: stink.  those were my magic ideas.
<BigJG> ok
<shadeofgrey> okay i need help
<franklin50> shadeofgrey: what's up?
<Aladdin> BigJG, normally u just have to type the first few letters of my nick and then <TAB>
<BigJG> Aladdin: ooh nice
<shadeofgrey> if a program run through a terminal window says that its going to install to a directory called ~/EditPadPro -- where does that mean it put the files
<Aladdin> BigJG, ok thx bg
<BigJG> Aladdin: was that a whisper?
<sbcl3_> if I make a folder rwxrwxrwx, will all folders made in it after that point be rwxrwxrwx as well?
<franklin50> shadeofgrey: the tilde "~" refers to your home directory, so check in /home/you/Edit..
<goldfish> dont think so
<Aladdin> BigJG, dunno but it works!
<BigJG> Aladdin: ok hehe
<sbcl3_> goldfish: was that for my question?
<shadeofgrey> okay where is a better place to put apps for ubuntu?
<goldfish> sbcl3_: yep
<sbcl3_> crap :(
<goldfish> sbcl3_: do you want it to be?
<sbcl3_> yes
<dead^^> holycow: hey, i bet that you weren't so good with Linux on your first week =P
<shadeofgrey> okay where is a better place to put apps for ubuntu?
<franklin50> shadeofgrey: well, I'd first make sure that the software you want is in Synaptic (or apt-get if you like terminal stuff)
<sbcl3_> i did "chmod 777 /directory -R
<sbcl3_> should that work then?
<[blue] > anyone knows how to enable an usb webcam on ubuntu?
<goldfish> sbcl3_: well that will do it for everything in the directory.
<shadeofgrey> franklin:  no its not.  its commercial software i bought.  i installed it before on my last ubuntu workstation and it worked fine
<goldfish> sbcl3_: but if u make a new directory after the chmod, it wont have the permissions of the others.
<Aladdin> BigJG, using Ubuntu's X-Caht anythiing u type to mw will be red now.. :)dunno but it works!
<Aladdin> BigJG, oops
<franklin50> shadeofgrey: hmm.. where does the company suggest installing it?
<shadeofgrey> they dont
<shadeofgrey> it doesnt matter
<Abysmal> evening all.. I have a hardware question that is making me pull my hair out..I have a symbios uw-scsi card 53c875.. and I cant get the damn thing to boot after the harddrive  install..
<BigJG> Aladdin: i am using the gaim port of irc, i wonder if it works w/ that
<clausme> how do plsy a game with wine
<clausme> ?
<shadeofgrey> i just want to know....  typically - wheres a great place to install stuff that you download yourself?
<franklin50> shadeofgrey: well, in your home directory is a fine place.
<sbcl3_> goldfish: any way around that?
<shadeofgrey> no.  i use home for storage of files like docs and such.  where are programs like openoffice and sucvh installed?
<Aladdin> BigJG, does
<FlyingSquirrel32> Where's that site with directions on creating packages
<goldfish> sbcl3_: yea hold on
<shadeofgrey> Flying:  www.ubuntuguide.org
<Burgundavia> shadeofgrey, the rest of the filesystem should only be used for stuff you install out of synaptic
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> i have an ibm thinkpad t22, can anyone point me in the right direction to get the hardware winish-modem working?
<goldfish> sbcl3_: man uname
<goldfish> sbcl3_: i dont know if u can do it for a particular directory though
<Abysmal> anyone have any ideas??
<FlyingSquirrel32> shadeofgrey, ubuntuguide is great, but I don't think it show how to make a .deb from source code
<goldfish> sbcl3_: chmod -R is prolly the best thing to do.
<FlyingSquirrel32> there's another guide that called something like packager's guide or something like that.
<pinS> if i have firefox 1.0.2 shouldnt package manager have offered to install the latest update? 1.0.4
<Dreamer3> pinS: no, hoary is frozen
<Dreamer3> pinS: only security update
<pinS> frozen?
* pinS hell has indeed frozen over huh
<Dreamer3> pinS: yes, the versions of software will not change, only security updates will cause "upgrades"
<todd_> word
<mindspore> I think I installed Zend as root, and is causing problems... is there any way I can change all the ownerships for zend files easily?
<Dreamer3> i have an ibm thinkpad t22, can anyone point me in the right direction to get the hardware winish-modem working?
<Dreamer3> does ubuntu have an ltmodem packages?
<todd_> i just installed hoary and most things are gravy. Went all through the ubuntuguide.org page and got stuff installed and happy. For some reason though, I can't seem to install extensions for firefox....when I click on the install link, it asks me to save it to disk, as though it doesn't even recognize the file type....what gives?
<FAR> Hi all
<FAR> Dreamer3:  I've got a T41 and ltmodem did it for me on MEPIS, however I haven't found a package for it in the Ubuntu repositories
<dead^^> I'm sorry. I meant, how can I install already downloaded programs, for example DGuitar 0.4.2 which I downloaded from it's official site... my native language isn't English and I'm not so familiar with the terms on Linux =P
<[blue] > i have a webcam. how do i see if it is working? xawtv does not rekognise it, but it seems that the kernel module is loaded
<FAR> todd_: there was something wrong with update.mozilla.org site a few days ago
<Gatton> dead^^: what kind of file? is it a .deb? .tgz?
<FAR> todd_: the specifically instructed users to save the extensions to your local disk, then from inside firefox go to File -> Open File  and select the extension u saved earlier
<Dreamer3> FAR: it's in restricted-modules
<Dreamer3> i'm downloading it now
<Dreamer3> we'll have to see how easy it actually is to make it work though :)
<dead^^> Gatton: well, I got here few .deb files
<Gatton> dead^^: you can use  dpkg -i filename.deb  to install it
<dead^^> Gatton: ...and it finds it's way to where it belongs, right?
<psychonate> What permissions should I put on a directory if I want it to be a mount for a drive, so that my user can have full acces to it?
<Jimmothy> i'm having a problem. i have BMP and it refuses to be killed in the process manager. it's listed as beep-media-play but has no path.
<psychonate> mount point*
<kent> [blue] , if you know how to handle a terminal, check if the device /dev/video is there.. (or something like that, perhaps v4*)  And i think xawtv can be run with "xawtv -scan" or something, which will tell you about devies. Check the manual for it, if you know how to do that..
<Gatton> dead^^: depends on the program. some will add themselves to your menu auto but some won't
<FAR> Dreamer3: which repository is this ? I've got "deb http://www.artfiles.org/ubuntu.com/archive hoary main restricted" but i can't find it
<dead^^> Gatton: Ok. Got it. I'll bow thee, thank you =)
<Aladdin> BigJG  ,   so?
<flodine> little hel
<Gatton> np dead^^ . i'm a newbie too so i hope it works :)
<flodine> help
<dead^^> Gatton: =)
<BigJG> Aladdin: this is all new to me its going to be a while :P
<Jimmothy> any help?
<Dreamer3> FAR: linux-restricted-modules, i'm not sure what rep it's in
<Aladdin> OK anybody with ftp server experience. I need help on either proftpd ou pure-ftpd configs.
<flodine> ive loaded ubuntu 3 time and fluxbox wont load all the menu stuff why?
<Aladdin> BigJG, believe me it is!
<flodine> anyone
<FAR> Dreamer3: oh ok, it's part of that package got it, thanks !
<flodine> no one can help
<Dreamer3> FAR: is it as simple as modprobing the module and then wvdial -config?
<Dreamer3> will it be autodeteced as some common device?
<FAR> Dreamer3: doesn't look that way so far :(
<BigJG> Aladdin: ok well i just got webmin running and that allows me to edit the configuration for proftpd through a web page, i havent started trying anyhting on it yet though
<flodine> god dog why dont unbuntu load wm like other linuxes
<sbcl3_> does anyone know where the graphical greeter themes from login setup are kept?
<micon> hey, cant someone help me? im trying to install ubuntu, however im getting an error saying DSDT .... initrd  not found
<Dreamer3> FAR: hmmm, oh well
<[blue] > kent: i have only video1394 :(
<DaBlade> Hello
<micon> anyone know how to solve this?
<DaBlade> is there a way to force apt/synaptic to install certain packages?
<DaBlade> I'm way passed the level of being pissed because of an uninstallable package that I need
<micon> Anyone know where i can find resources on why i am missing DSDT initrd?
<micon> or what i need to do
<DaBlade> I'm trying constantly to fill the dependencies of hat app, but it just REFUSES to instal
<DaBlade> Is there a way to force it nto the system?
<flodine> anyone using fluxbox now
<lampshade> flodine, I was, am not now
<micon> can anyone please help me?
<DaBlade> hello? anyone?
<cafuego> bueller?
<[blue] > kent: how do i add an entry to the /dev ?
#ubuntu 2005-05-19
<micon> DaBlade, were in the same boat.. no one will help us
<flodine> why
<LinuxJones> DaBlade, what app are you tring to install, sorry I just joined
<DaBlade> LinuxJones: Transcode
<lampshade> micon, what's the problem?  I might be able to
<DaBlade> micon: indeed
<psychonate> What permissions do I need to put on a mount point so that, when I mount a drive there, my normal user will have full permissions on all of the files/dirs on that drive?
<[blue] > kent: because if i use lsusb, i have 2 devices.. my usb mouse and something called microdia.
<micon> lampshade, when im trying to install ubuntu, after i hit enter at the boot screen, it says a few lines, then goes to an all black screen
<micon> with a bunch of stuff
<DaBlade> LinuxJones: It's a core dependency of perl-video-dvdrip(dvd::rip)
<LinuxJones> DaBlade, your trying to get dvdrip installed ?
<DaBlade> yup
<ryman> something is wrong with firefox
<ryman> it keeps crashing
<[blue] > kent: that should be the webcam
<micon> and at the bottom is says <............DSDT... initrd  not found
<LinuxJones> DaBlade, as far as I can remember it has been broken for about 4 months :(
<lampshade> psychonate, if you feel like it, you could just chmod 777 it
<flodine> lampshade why not
<DaBlade> It worked fine on Fedora :(
<lampshade> flodine, why not what?  run fluxbox now?  Cause I'm ahppy with gnome so far.  That's all
<micon> lampshade, any ideas?
<makiley> rver ww.irc-hispano.org
<klexys> does anyone know how to mount an scsi drive (fs: ntfs) at startup?
<lampshade> micon, does the livecd do the same thing, do you happen to know?
<micon> lampshade, no i dont know.
<LinuxJones> DaBlade,  it's just the Debian packages in Mirillate repos
<micon> but i dont have the connection to download the livecd.
<micon> i had my friend burn me a install cd from the website
<psychonate> lampshade, I still can't create files in some of the directories. I think the permissions are a bit messed up because I was using this drive on another box.
<DaBlade> LinuxJones: Is there any way whatsoever to get it installed?
<psychonate> lampshade, Should I try to chown the directories first?
<DaBlade> I gotta get transcode in. I mean, if it works on the king of dependencies, Fedora, it must work on Kubuntu
<LinuxJones> DaBlade,  let me ss if I can find another repo for you
<DaBlade> okay thanks :)
<LinuxJones> see*
<dead^^> Gatton: fcuk, I must sound annoying, but I tried to install w32codecs on command dpkg -i w32codecs.deb, but my Totem-player just freezes and says later on that "you must install corrcect plugins" or something like that :P. I'm sorry, I really must get on you're nerves right now, but could you guide me how to install the plugins?
<lampshade> psychonate, well chmod 777 should give everyone all permissions.  It is the least secure but the most useful when being quick and dirty with permissions.  What may be happening is that the lower folders, etc aren't getting the correct perms.  I would do an ls -l in the directory and see what the perms are for the files  see if you have rw (read and write) where it needs to be
<LinuxJones> DaBlade,  check out this link from apt-get.org >> http://www1.apt-get.org/search.php?query=dvdrip&submit=&arch%5B%5D=i386&arch%5B%5D=all
<DaBlade> dead^^, I can help you out
<DaBlade> but first do apt-get install alien
<Aladdin> BigJG, oh my god bg I went trought that.  that's why I fellback on prure-ftpd gui nterface
<psychonate> lampshade, the lower dirs are drwxrwxr-x, but if I chown them, it works alright after that. RIght now the owner and group are 501/501
<dead^^> DaBlade: ok
<BigJG> there is a gui interface for pure-ftp?
<BigJG> Aladdin: there is a gui interface fore pure-ftp?
<LinuxJones> DaBlade,  btw, they are not Ubuntu packages but might work ok for you :)
<BigJG> Aladdin: yea this one is a bit confusing
<Aladdin> yep
<DaBlade> dead^^, then do alien --to-deb on the packages here: http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/
<DaBlade> Thanks, LinuxJones :D
<Aladdin> BigJG, yep
<Aladdin> doesn't work home :(
<svart> How do i play movies with the live cd?
<DaBlade> dead^^: Those w32codecs packages work
<DaBlade> svart, are you norwegian?
<svart> nope.. swedish
<[blue] > hmm
<DaBlade> Figured. Svart means black in norwegian too ;)
<svart> sure does..
<Aladdin> http server works good tought, I got Mambo installed (php portal, and a cool one)
<DaBlade> LinuxJones: But I need Transcode first. It's the main dep
<xiaogil> I have a local web server on a wifi laptop, a friend of mine would to log on it without going through the internet (he has a wifi laptop too). Is that possible with Ubuntu ?
<BigJG> Aladdin: mambo is the server or a portal for it
<Aladdin> BigJG, BigJG, oh my god bg I went trought that.  that's why I fellback on prure-ftpd gui nterface
<Aladdin> it's a portal
<[blue] > the usb webcam module is loaded but i dont have /dev/v4l2 entry
<sobersabre> has anybody had problems with skype ( echo/delay effects ) ?
<BigJG> Aladdin: you using apache for the server then?
<Aladdin> server is genie-server.redirectme.neet
<[blue] > does anyonw know how to fix that ?
<Aladdin> server is genie-server.redirectme.net
<sobersabre> both skypers use headset
<Aladdin> BigJG, server is genie-server.redirectme.net
<dead^^> DaBlade: thanks. I'll try it and if it doesn't work, I'll hang myself to ceiling =). I'm kinda ashamed to ask such dumb questions on here. and my english at least terrible =)
<LinuxJones> DaBlade,  if you add one of those repos to your /etc/apt/sources.lst it should have a working transcode included as a dependency.
<sobersabre> one is windows, other linux 1.0.0.3
<svart> anyway.. i try to load a movie from my hardrive but i get an "Unknown error" message from Totem
<mdke> anyone used multi-aterm? i'm interested in finding a good xterminal which is fast and hopefully has tab support too. Anyone help me out?
<lampshade> svart, you might not have the correct codecs, did you install the codecs already?
<ryman> how do I upgrade to the newest version of FireFox ? My firefox keeps crashing for no reason
<DaBlade> dead^^: Actually, you were lucky I was here. (shameless of me to say lol). I was using Fedora Core before I switched here. those are packs for it
<svart> how do i install codecs when running from livecd?
<DaBlade> LinuxJones: Thanks
<Aladdin> BigJG, apache 2 prefork
<Aladdin> with php and sql enabled
<Aladdin> BigJG, with php and sql enabled
<Aladdin> ubuntu default :o)
<Aladdin> BigJG, ubuntu default
<Aladdin> BigJG, and yeah I know it's in french :)
<sbcl3_> goldfish: did you ever find out anything?
<BigJG> lol
<Aladdin> BigJG, french canadian, quebec, canada
<dabaSlon> wionnipeg
<Dreamer3> ok, i have modprobed lt_modem and lt_serial, but i don't know where to go from there?
<goldfish> sbcl3_: nope, the command to do that is uname, but i dont think u can specify it to work for a certain directory, i think that works for ALL files you create.
<goldfish> sbcl3_: prolly best to run the chmod -R command.
<BigJG> Aladdin:  it looks like with pure-ftpd it still requires a real user to be created for virtual user permissions
<goldfish> sbcl3_: maybe you could set up a cron job to execute the chmod command on the directory for you
<sbcl3_> goldfish: isn't that what i did?
<goldfish> yep
<Jimmothy> i'm having a problem. i have BMP and it refuses to be killed in the process manager. it's listed as beep-media-play but has no path.
<Aladdin> BigJG, ok let'me check
<sbcl3_> linus really needs to fix that...
<goldfish> sbcl3_: i thought u wanted it for new folders created it in the directory?
<BigJG> Aladdin: its giving me errors when i try to manage users in the gui
<sbcl3_> yes
<goldfish> hehe
<sbcl3_> i want to keep my files in /sbcl3
<lampshade> psychonate, I didn't see others with write permission.  That's probably why.  Once you chown it to say user then user is the owner and owner has rwx permissions according to what you listed.  See if a chmod a+w  file let's you mod that file, save it, etc
<Aladdin> BigJG, me too.... can't find configuration file
<sbcl3_> because /home/sbcl3 has lots of hidden folders i like to configure
<Dreamer3> anyone is there any quick ubuntu ltmodem how-to?
<goldfish> Dreamer3: ubuntuguide.org ?
<Dreamer3> goldfish: doesn't seem to be lt_modem info there
<Aladdin> BigJG, me too.... and PureFTPD not running!
<sbcl3_> goldfish: as i'm the owner it seems to work fine...
<Aladdin> BigJG, and it's not :o(
<goldfish> sbcl3_: I thought you meant, that each time you created a folder in that directory you wanted it to have a certain permission.
<goldfish> ok, i think i should go to bed.
<BigJG> Aladdin: was that website yours?
<goldfish> I'm confising things :/
<goldfish> *confusing
<psychonate> lampshade, I just did a 'chown -R psychonate;psychonate' to get it working alright, but I think a chmod a+w probably would've worked too
<psychonate> lampshade, I think the user and group were foreign anyway, so it was nice to change them
<Aladdin> BigJG, genie-server.redirectme.net?  yeah
<Aladdin> why?
<Aladdin> BigJG, why?
<dabaSlon> Jimmothy: do a killall bmp if that is the process name in a terminal
<BigJG> Aladdin: looking good :) if only i could read it :D
<Aladdin> BigJG, !!!!!!
<BigJG> Aladdin: lol
<Aladdin> BigJG, oh.. hehe freench... I know. sorry
<Jimmothy> dabaSlon: it isn';t working. the process has no path
<dabaSlon> just a sec, I happen to have one bmp running.
<Aladdin> BigJG, oh.. well register.. I will translate your articles :o)
<Aladdin> BigJG, oh.. well register.. I will translate your articles personnaly :o)
<chris__> how does one make bash ring the bell
<Dreamer3> i've modprobed the lt_modem and lt_serial, but i don't think there is a device in /dev, am i missing something?
<BigJG> Aladdin: lmao
<BigJG> Aladdin: ill register
<chris__> Dreamer3, is ur modem a winmodem?
<BigJG> Aladdin: and http://geekspeek.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=35
<Aladdin> BigJG, lmao?
<Dreamer3> chris__: yes, it's supported with the lt_modem driver
<chris__> o
<BigJG> Aladdin: means i am happy
<chris__> how does one make bash ring the bell
<Dreamer3> chris__: i modprobed it find (dmesg), but don't know how to get wvdial to talk to it
<Aladdin> BigJG, k :o)
<Aladdin> BigJG, that's your home?: http://geekspeek.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=35
<ghais> hello guys, how do i figure what parameter to pass to mplayer to select video output device?
<lampshade> pdf's open sooo much faster on linux.  It always blows my mind
<dabaSlon> Jimmothy: killall beep-media-play
<chris__> 4 my question, i just want to echo \a or whatever... how do i do this
<BigJG> Aladdin: no, it is a tutorial for pure-ftpd
<BigJG> Aladdin: im reading it now
<svart> does anyone have any ideas as to how i migth play movies using totem on the livecd?
<Aladdin> oh! lol
<dabaSlon> ghais: I dont, but man mplayer does, if you feel like reading.
<ghais> the thing is what ever i pass, mplayer fails to open
<mdke> ghais, -vo i think
<mdke> wb ogra
<ghais> dabaSlon: i did -vo but i need to specify a device
<lampshade> svart, you can probably only play movies that don't use any fancy codecs.  movies that need divx, etc will require you to install those codecs which I don't know exactly how you do with the livecd.  or if it is possible
<mdke> ghais, xv is good
<ogra> hey mdke
<svart> damn..
<mdke> y0
<ghais> dabaSlon: and which ever one i pass the system fails to open
<mdke> ghais, check the error and google it
<ghais> mdke: i will do that
<svart> i cant play mp3s either.. Is the LiveCD really that crippled?
<svart> Musicplayer says: "No module for format: mp3"
<mdke> svart, it doesn't have mp3 support
<mdke> svart, Ubuntu in general does not ship with mp3 support
<k31th> e
<svart> true.. that fraunhofer something..
<k31th> ] 
<svart> and i cant to connect to the repositories..
<chris__> how does one make bash ring the bell
<ben__> Is there any graphical utility in Ubuntu to control which services are active in their respective runlevels?
<mdke> svart, but if you install Ubuntu you can get mp3 support yourself
<svart> and i cant to connect to the repositories.. using Synaptic...
<mdke> svart, using the live cd?
<svart> yepp
<mdke> Be BaCk LaTeR
<Aladdin> BigJG, OK well since you're a new frind.  My MSN thing is aladdin_genieserver@hotmail.com  please feel free to greet!
<svart> of course.. this is the warty livecd..
<k31th> right with MySQL if someone opens a record, is that record locked by the first person that opens it , so that others cant write to it at the same time as you ?
<Aladdin> BigJG, I will fallback on proftpd.  It's got to have a config file preconfigured soemwhere!
<svart> has the archive been renamed to hoary and warty been taken offline.. Im connecting to archive.ubuntu.com/warty or something like that..
<Aladdin> BigJG, Take care. Aladdin  (poof!)
<BigJG> Aladdin: yea these are pretty confusing at first, im going to stick w/ pure for a bit and see what happens
<BigJG> Aladdin: i added you to msn so hope u see it
<goldfish> lol
<ryman> can someone help me with install firefox 1.0.3 ?
<goldfish> ryman: don't think u can get it for hoary.
<goldfish> if you are on hoary.
<ryman> hmm why not ?
<lotusleaf> goldfish: not even from mozilla's site?
<goldfish> no idea.
<ryman> I downloaded it from www.getfirefox.com
<goldfish> oh ok.
<goldfish> Why are you upgrading if you dont mind me asking?
<ryman> my firefox keep crashing
<goldfish> k
<ryman> and I think there is some security issue on firefox
<goldfish> yeah
<goldfish> there is on in the new version aswell
<adb22791> hi
<goldfish> *one
<goldfish> adb22791: hello
<ryman> I read it somewhere on the news
<goldfish> ryman: what format is the file in?
<adb22791> hey I need some help
<adb22791> with the Live cd
<ryman> taz.gz
<goldfish> ryman: yeah there is, there is some on the new version aswell.
<adb22791> can anyone point me to live cd documentation?
<ryman> my firefox keep crashing
<svart> mdke, the thing is that my computer is in a state of almost no functionality. I've had a disk crash, my rats bit of the keyboard cable and my cddrive sounds like it is grinding coffe.. Im just waiting for my new and shiny and shiny and shiny mac to arrive
<svart> and i would really like to watch some movies rigth now :)
<goldfish> ryman: well you need to unpack the tar, tar xvzf blah.tar.gz
<goldfish> em then i think it's ./configure && make
<goldfish> i'm not sure
<adb22791> can someone please point me to Live CD documentation
<goldfish> adb22791: emm, tried the ubuntu website?
<micon> god damnit
<dabaSlon> adb22791: whats up?
<micon> what why the fuck am i getting stuck at this screen
<ryman> goldfish do you have the link to the firefox news ?
<goldfish> ryman: the vunerabilities?
<ryman> goldfish, yes
<goldfish> ryman: http://securityfocus.com/archive/1/397747/2005-05-07/2005-05-13/0
<goldfish> uck wrong link
<goldfish> sorry
<goldfish> it's on bugtraq somewhere
<goldfish> ryman: http://securityfocus.com
<goldfish> have a browse there
<ryman> goldfish, thanks
<ryman> goldfish, found it http://securityfocus.com/news/11119
<goldfish> ryman: hehe, sorry , i couldnt see it :)
<adb22791> hi
<adb22791> I need help
<hyphenated> has anyone here set up the ATI driver with TV-out on ubuntu, and know of a good guide for it? google found plenty of guides, but some seem outdated/not for xorg/etc and I don't know what a good one is :-)
<adb22791> Does anyone know any good documentation sites for the Live CD?
<goldfish> adb22791: What's wrong?
<hyphenated> adb22791: what kind of documentation?
<adb22791> i just want to know more about running the Live CD
<adb22791> like how to save preferences and all that
<adb22791> It's been great so far
<adb22791> can anybody help me>
<adb22791> ?
<hyphenated> adb22791: your question is too vague, and the live cd isn't well-documented
<crimsun> adb22791: there isn't much in the way of specific documentation for the live cd(s)
<crimsun> adb22791: most of what applies to an installed Ubuntu distro will apply also to the live cd
<bthornton> For some reason, Synaptic all-the-sudden is asking me to insert at CD-ROM into the drive when preforming updates over the Internet.  Any clue how to fix this?
<bthornton> I'm not even sure what caused it--I *just* did a system update over the 'net.
<goldfish> bthornton: remove the line containing cd in sources.list
<goldfish> bthornton: well, comment it out
<dabaSlon> damn...I opened an HP computer as we are speaking, and that baby is packed...
<bthornton> goldfish: Will do; thanks
<dabaSlon> its tottaly full
<hybrid_goth> umm this may be the wrong channel and if so plz someone redirect me but how do i veiw the source of a closed source program i.e. if i have the prog in my computer what can i do to see it
<dabaSlon> crimsun: or others, for that matter...how should I go about determining if a hard drive is malfunctioning?
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: an .exe ?
<hybrid_goth> yes
<goldfish> you coud dissasemble it
<goldfish> *could
<crimsun> dabaSlon: dmesg spew regarding your disk controller
<goldfish> any good at assembly hybrid_goth ?
<dabaSlon> crimsun: In english...;)
<hybrid_goth> goldfish: how would i go about doin that
<crimsun> dabaSlon: and if you're using a HD with s.m.a.r.t. enabled, the smartd logs
<dabaSlon> it has nothing installed at this time.
<hybrid_goth> no
<crimsun> dabaSlon: prior to a drive succumbing, there usually are tons of errors in dmesg regarding the drive
<FAR> Anyone know how to sort the KDE menu items ?
<hybrid_goth> goldfish: is that the only way possible
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: don't know
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: sorry :(
<hybrid_goth> goldfish: ok ty
<La_PaRCa> hey kids. Does anyone know if the shipit cds for hoary have been shipped?
<hybrid_goth> goldfish: np
<Burgundavia> La_PaRCa, some have
<dabaSlon> oh, ok, I get it...I have a hard drive that is not doing anything at this time...I want to install a windows on it...Now...I want to find out why have my previous attempts at installing it failed. Do you think I should just put the hard drive into my computer, test if it works in there, and then put it back and go from there?
<psychonate> aw, this is unpleasant :(
<La_PaRCa> Ok, just asking, because the shipit page hasnt been updated
<psychonate> asciijump is super fun, but whenever I set a new hill record, it crashes :(
<dabaSlon> and by not doing anything...I mean it has nothing on it.
<chris_ubuntu> I have a bag full of PCI modems.  How can I find which ones will be easily recognized by ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> chris_ubuntu, try them all?
<Burgundavia> chris_ubuntu, it would also be great hardware testing
<Burgundavia> chris_ubuntu, basically, file bug reports for each that doesn't work
<hybrid_goth> anyone know how i can take apart or view the source of a .exe?
<awb4422> I've noticed that ffmpeg isn't compiled with xvid... is there a way to enable it without having to compile from source?
<dabaSlon> there is no source in it, it is compiled.
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, you can decompile
<chris_ubuntu> Burgundavia, I have to be more time efficient than that.  Do you know of a listing of hardware vs winmodems which I can ref?
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: how would i do that
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, no idea, google it
<FAR> Dreamer3:  any luck with your modem? I was checkin' out http://www.linmodems.org/ and used their scanmodem tool which recommended i try out the slamr module
<hybrid_goth> lol
<hybrid_goth> ok
<Burgundavia> chris_ubuntu, you might try googling the chipset
<dabaSlon> ok, I am about to switch the monitors, so, Ill be a while before I get back, anyone have any advice, about what I had said earlier?
<FAR> Dreamer3:  i had tried to install that before from synaptic but it kept failing so i downloaded and compiled the latest one from their site
<dabaSlon> ok, here goes.
<dead^^> i have a problem with installing w32codecs. i've tried different commands and different packages, but nothing seems to work >:'(
<crimsun> dead^^: paste in #flood the errors
<Burgundavia> dead^^, you have done the stuff at www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats?
<Burgundavia> dead^^, sorry www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<willis> has anyone gotten beagle from the breezy repositories to work?  or is there some inotify inconsistancy
<Burgundavia> willis, i have
<willis> BurgerMann, 2.6.10? or 2.6.12
<msbender> hello, i have a problem with blurry fonts on my LCD display on my notebook, anybody who could help?
<crimsun> msbender: did you configure System>Preferences>Fonts?
<FAR> msbender: u using kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<FAR> msbender:  i had the same problem with cleartype so i just disabled it
<rhys-hynaws> hey how do I run setenv ?
<crimsun> rhys-hynaws: you don't by default, you use export
<msbender> so far i've only tried ubuntu live, the same problem was under kanotix...
<crimsun> rhys-hynaws: bash is the default shell, not [t] ch
<crimsun> [t] csh, rather
<dabaSlon> export VAR='value'
<rhys-hynaws> OH thank you
<FAR> msbender:  sorry, i meant "anti-aliasing"
<FAR> msbender:  try to disable it and see if that makes it any better
<msbender> FAR: can you tell me how i can turn this off, i'm not in ubuntu now but will try later
<FAR> msbender:  not sure about Gnome cause i'm using KDE, but like crimsun said look around under System>Preferences>Fonts
<msbender> ok, will do my best, thanks a lot! :-)
<revelater> hey, how do i get cups to recognize my printer?
<dead^^> Burgundavia: naeh, i've been trying to download packages that people have been suggesting and nothing seems to happen =(
<FAR> msbender:  good luck !
<revelater> or just how do i run cups?
<Burgundavia> dead^^, are familiar with linux/debian?
<FAR> revelater:  sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<dead^^> Burgundavia: not so much. I'm just startin' with Linux. i feel so frustrated. i've literally tried almost everything
<revelater> hmmm, still not working, but cups is started
<Burgundavia> dead^^, have you added the repositories in synaptic?
<shido6> anytime I access my dvd to watch a movie, vlc, xine, totem my mouse dies
<revelater> is their some gui interface for cups?
<shido6> what do i do to recover my mouse when I watch a movie with my dvd player - or when I run vmware
<dead^^> Burgundavia: yes, i've tried that too
<dead^^> Burgundavia: nothing
<rhys-hynaws> hey. export is not working like I need it to: setenv actalike.
<Burgundavia> dead^^, can you paste me your sources.list
<revelater> ?
<dead^^> Burgundavia: wait a minute
<revelater> is their some gui interface for cups?
<FAR> revelater:  http://localhost:631/
<nick58b> revelater: gnome-cups-manager
<rhys-hynaws> hey. Can anyone tell me how to use export like setenv ?
<FAR> revelater:  however i haven't been able to use this on my computers even after setting a root password it won't accept it, anyone know why ?
<dabaSlon>  ok, it seems that the hard disk wasnt properly power supplied
<benz> i need help mounting my ntfs partition
<dabaSlon> benz ubuntuguide.org
<dabaSlon> and, ls /dev
<crimsun> rhys-hynaws: export SOMEVAR=someval
<dabaSlon> see which hdx123....is your partition
<fsapo> hi.. somebody could help me with a very simple shellscript?
<dabaSlon> fsapo: paste it to pastebin.com, and give us the URL
<rhys-hynaws> crimsun, export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/mozilla ... is not working
<fsapo> i have some movies to encode but each one takes 1 hour, i wanna make some kind of batch to run it
<crimsun> rhys-hynaws: why do you need to do that? the firefox script already does that
<rhys-hynaws> crimsun, Eclipse doesn't pick it up
<revelater> hmm, my printer was paused for some reason...
<dabaSlon> fsapo: what knowledge do you need?
<rhys-hynaws> crimsun, I am tryingto use PHPEclipse.
<fsapo> dabaSlon, just how to make a shell script to run these commands, when one finishes, run another
<fsapo> dabaSlon, i want to leave it encoding before going to bed ^^
<crimsun> rhys-hynaws: look at lines 92 && 94 of /usr/bin/firefox
<dabaSlon> you can for example, just command && command && command && command...and as each finishes properly(hopefully) the other willl start
<fsapo> dabaSlon, hum.. i think that is just it
<dabaSlon> fsapo: you can as well, write a file, make the first line #! /usr/bin/bash
<rhys-hynaws> crimsun, Oh! Thank you.
<fsapo> dabaSlon, hum.. i think i ll do it
<dabaSlon> And then add the commands each on a separate line, and save, chmod +x it, and ./script it.
<fsapo> dabaSlon, if i put each on separate lines i dont need the &&?
<rhys-hynaws> crimsun, then do you have any idea why i get these: [debugger] 
<rhys-hynaws> debugger.enabled=on
<rhys-hynaws> debugger.profiler_enabled=on
<rhys-hynaws> debugger.hosts_allow=host1 host2 (host names or IP allowed to start debug sessions)
<rhys-hynaws> debugger.hosts_deny=ALL
<rhys-hynaws> debugger.ports=7869, 10000/16
<dabaSlon> right, and if one of them fails, the rest will run anyhow.
<chris> How do I install a driver in ubuntu?  I think I can find it, but I don't know how to install.
<rhys-hynaws> oops sorry for theflood
<dabaSlon> find it first, and tell us what it is...
<Razor-X> hey
<fsapo> dabaSlon, ok.. thanx that's all i need ^^
<Razor-X> i'm in Ubuntu now
<dabaSlon> welcome
<crimsun> rhys-hynaws: I am not familiar with PHPEclipse
<dabaSlon> sweet, got back from school, eh?
<metalsand> I love Dell Taco
<Razor-X> yeahp
<dabaSlon> rhys-hynaws: I use Eclipse(the IDE??) and you just get their installer, run it, and it works.
<Razor-X> time to install VLC
<rhys-hynaws> dabaSlon, There is an Eclipse installer ? :O
<fsapo> dabaSlon, the first line is: #! /usr/bin/bash or #!/usr/bin/bash? or the space means nothing?
<dabaSlon> metalsand: does that mean it installed your wireless?
<dabaSlon> space
<dabaSlon> use it.
<rhys-hynaws> lol this may be the root of my problem lol dabaSlon
<dabaSlon> cool stuff.
<fsapo> dabaSlon, ok thanx
<dabaSlon> ok...
<dabaSlon> rhys-hynaws: try finding their installer on their site.
<metalsand> crimsun: After I finish my lunch can you help me work on my card? ;)
<dabaSlon> I gotta go back to the other computer to see how it is installing..
<dabaSlon> heh
<rhys-hynaws> dabaSlon, I downloaded: eclipse-SDK-3.0.2-linux-gtk.zip  ... is that not right?
<crimsun> metalsand: perhaps. I'm proctoring a final exam atm.
<metalsand> crimsun: Haha, wow. For what?
<dabaSlon> it is the Eclipse, yes, but PHPEclipse, I  dont know what that is.
<crimsun> metalsand: vulnerability assessment
<rhys-hynaws> PHPEclipse is an Eclipse plugin
<panzan> ok... I think this is a direct hit against Ubuntu founder... "Dell Founder Invests $99.5M in Red Hat" http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/dell_red_hat
<dabaSlon> rhys-hynaws: cool, try that.
<scott> anyone know how to convert a dvd to xvid or divx in ubuntu?
<metalsand> crimsun: What kind of class is that?
<dabaSlon> wow, thats sure a lot of money.
<dabaSlon> scott: try ubunntuforums, and google, if noone knows, I suspect those two places know.
<metalsand> panzan: I saw that in Slashdot a few days ago
<metalsand> A lot of money to just give away
<panzan> guess.. Yahoo is a bit slow
<panzan> hehehe
<Razor-X> wow, I feel like an idiot....
<dabaSlon> yeah, well, they dont specialize in that...
<Razor-X> this isthe first time i've forgotten the root password.....
<Razor-X> *is the
<Razor-X> -_-
<crimsun> metalsand: studies of buffer overflows, stack smashing, passive/active network attacks, and the like
<dabaSlon> Razor-X: there is none. It is your password.
<mebaran151> Printing: Unable to open USB device "usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20R800": No such device
<mebaran151> I get this error whenever I print
<mebaran151> how do I create this virtual device
<Razor-X> dabaSlon: ohh, that's right!
<dabaSlon> I know:)
<panzan> is sudo a new concept introduced in ubuntu, or in debian?
<Razor-X> I was.... thinking elsewhere during setup
<FlyingSquirrel32> Where can I get a .deb for an older version of wine that was previously available???
<mebaran151> sudo is a program taht wraps a command with root priveledges
<dabaSlon> Razor-X: thats cool, a lot of those questions here...
<crimsun> panzan: with openbsd originally but targeted for all posix
<adb22791> where does the live cd save information?
<mebaran151> Ubuntu took a relatively progressive stance
<mebaran151> by disabling root account
<Razor-X> yeah, well, I had to be sure that my parents didn't storm in during the install
<mebaran151> the live CD doesnt
<dabaSlon> adb22791: does it at all?
<hyphenated> panzan: sudo has been around for a long time
<mebaran151> but anyone here want to help me
<mebaran151> ifix my printer
<adb22791> so basically if i use the live cd i cant save anything
<panzan> I never knew.... mandrake had a root account
<adb22791> i thought it saved a small area on the harddisk for prefernces and updates
<dabaSlon> is it installed in printers in administartion, under the system menu?
<hyphenated> panzan: but it was only really known about by people that needed it's features
<adb22791> Does the Live CD Save any info on the harddrive?
<hyphenated> adb22791: only if you go out of your way to make it save things there
<hyphenated> adb22791: otherwise it won't even touch the drive
<adb22791> is there documentation on that?
<panzan> Im now on a mission to create my own distro on a live CD!
<FlyingSquirrel32> I really need the .deb of Wine-20050419 any ideas where i can get it?
<panzan> It's going to take me 2 years!
<Burgundavia> adb22791, what sort are you lookin or?
<panzan> lol
<panzan> wish me luck!
<adb22791> i like manuals the best
<crimsun> unless it finds swap space (a swap signature, rather) on the HD
<kementeus> somebody could install sonance in hoary?
<adb22791> a page that explains what to do
<Razor-X> FlyingSquirrel32: if there's an RPM, you could alien it
<FlyingSquirrel32> Razor-X, good idea... but i know there's already a .deb out there somewhere...
<adb22791> i am new to debian and ubuntu
<Razor-X> FlyingSquirrel32: just use Google then ;-P
<dabaSlon> panzan: haha, cool statement...
<adb22791> Basically a completed documentation source on the live cd
<dabaSlon> panzan: its gonna take me 730 days...
<dabaSlon> I have no plan, but, I know that is how long it will take me...
<FlyingSquirrel32> Razor-X, tried that of course.
<panzan> dabaSlon, are you mocking me? hehehehe
<panzan> or are you serious?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Razor-X, which rpm should I use ... one for suse, or one for rh
<Razor-X> FlyingSquirrel32: i'ld asy RH
<metalsand> How often are new kernel versions out?
<pinS> is it really necessary to have phpbb2 in the packages?
<hyphenated> metalsand: when they're ready, or when there's a security issue that was fixed and needs an immediate patch
<pinS> isnt it better to just install it manually like the good ole days
<FlyingSquirrel32> Razor-X, we'll see.
<Razor-X> I heard from someone that the extra repositories the guide people tell you to add may break a lot of stuff... is that true?
<Razor-X> because, then, I won't add em to my sources.list
<adb22791> i get this error: dpkg was interupted while trying to apt-get update
<panzan> "Some 90 percent of murderers are mentally ill, a higher percentage than believed previously, according to a Swedish study."
<metalsand> BS.
<pinS> lol
<panzan> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20050510/sc_afp/swedensciencemurderpsychiatry_050510172459
<adb22791> lol someone help me
<adb22791> oh wait i think i got it :)
<Burgundavia> panzan, please keep to Ubuntu on-topic things here
<metalsand> slashdot > Google news > * > Yahoo news
<panzan> Burgundavia, sure, sorry for that.
<pinS> metalsand, LOL
<adb22791> google kicks ass
<Razor-X> if I were to add repositories made for Debian, should I add Woody ones, or Sid ones?
<metalsand> I'm trying to configure my network PCMCIA card
<panzan> topix.net kicks ass
<crimsun> metalsand: I think you reversed the comparison operators ;)
<metalsand> Who wants to help
<Razor-X> adb22791: more if you remember the internet before google
<metalsand> crimsun: You up for a headache?
<adb22791> yeha
<crimsun> metalsand: I already have one, and I can't devote my full attention for another hour until this final is completed.
<Flav> i may be missing something, but shouldn't this upgrade page mention dist-upgrade? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyUpgradeNotes
<adb22791> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<metalsand> crimsun: After I install HostAP is my card supposed to be automatically found?
<adb22791> will that work for saving my config on my hard disk?
<crimsun> Flav: no, why would it?
<psychonate> Is there any way to start aterm without the window decorations (borderless)?
<crimsun> Flav: update && dist-upgrade are assumed knowledge
<Flav> crimsun: i followed its notes and got ubuntu-base installed (server system, no X, so no ubuntu-desktop needed), but still needed to upgrade tons of other packages
<crimsun> Flav: feel free to amend them as necessary for clarity
<Flav> crimsun: ah, ok - i had just done "upgrade" and not "dist-upgrade" unfortunately
<Cliekid> Got a problem, when I try to load LimeWire, it says it can find a Java exec in the appropriate path...but then under it it says "/usr/java/j2re.../bin/java = Error.
<adb22791> its debian good for dedicated servers?
<scott> for some reason ubuntu stopped mounting my dvds on my desktop, and when I go into media/cdrom it doesn't show anything, and totem can't play the dvd when I do play disc..but vlc plays it fine
<Cliekid> Anyone know what the problem may be on that? Its the Sun JRE...
<crimsun> it's excellent, adb22791, just as Ubuntu is
<kro> Is there a util to try and scan a floppy and attempt to determine what filesystem is on it?
<JCooper> is it possible to remove the text labels from just the nautilus browser toolbar?
<HrdwrBoB> a floppy?
<HrdwrBoB> most likely to have FAT12
<panzan> "Ubuntu Linux encourages sharing and copying" - http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3275743a28,00.html
<kro> Someone gave me a floppy, it may have come from an Amiga...  not sure what OS or what he formated the floppy with, but I'm having problems reading it
<Razor-X> kro: Amiga has it's own FS
<Razor-X> I know Windows has some utilities to read it, and Linux must, just not familiar with 'em
<kro> I was thinking there should be some util like "file", but for floppies.
<metalsand2> Freenode go down?
<metalsand2> No... Weird, I wonder why I couldn't connect.
<metalsand2> I could still browse the internet.
<psychonate> Are there any "unstable" versions of the packages that one can download? I need a newer version of aterm :(
<JCooper> it should be relatively simple to compile aterm
<psychonate> good point
<psychonate> I'll try in a sec
<JCooper> does ubuntu backports have anything newer?
<psychonate> In synaptic, what is the difference between removal and complete removal?
<psychonate> config files?
<crimsun> yes
<psychonate> ah, thanks
<crimsun> it's the difference between remove and purge for dpkg
<psychonate> I haven't really used Debian much heh
<sir-gold> has anyone gotten dual-monitor mode to work on a radeon card?
<emineo> i did
<N33Dh3lp> hello
<sir-gold> i managed to get some wierd mode where the mouse works properly, but everything else is cloned instead of wide
<emineo> mines was cloned
<emineo> but the second monitor was wide
<N33Dh3lp>  Is there a functional difference between downloading Kubuntu, as a seperate OS and installing it, and adding Kubuntu Desktop to an up to date hoary build?
<sir-gold> and fglfxconfig writes to the wrong file for xorg, which is odd seeing as its in the ubuntu wiki
<sir-gold> N33Dh3lp, no
<N33Dh3lp> awesome
<N33Dh3lp> that will save me some time
<sir-gold> other than you end up with both gnome and kde
<N33Dh3lp> I Like having multiple WM's, each has its own perks
<metalsand2> I love Prodigy
<metalsand2> Peoples
<metalsand2> How do I completely remove hostap?
<metalsand2> I'm going to try wlan-ng over again now that I have no internal card
<N33Dh3lp> I love how much better hoary has gotten in just the last couple of months
<JCooper> how has it got betteR?
<N33Dh3lp> I especially like the consolidated back ports repository for getting all of the restricted format stuff
<JCooper> true, v helpful indeed
<Burgundavia> N33Dh3lp, that is not technically the Ubuntu people
<N33Dh3lp> I know, but its still an advantage :)
<JCooper> its a benefit of the good community surrounding ubuntu :)
<N33Dh3lp> yes
<N33Dh3lp> one thing that I think is funny is the stink some people have been raising about having Java available in a repository
<dockane> is there any good reason why cgoban does get listed in Applications->Games under gnome
<dockane> *not
<dockane> ?
<N33Dh3lp> I mean, as long as it forces them to agree to the EULA, what is the big deal
<JCooper> it might not have a .desktop file
<JCooper> i agree... the same people that have issues with mono i guess
<N33Dh3lp> if anything it helps lower the bandwidth burden on Sun
<JCooper> i cant believe apache are starting yet another OSS jre
<shido6> i removed my trash from the lower right hand corner of my screen, oops... how do i add it back?
<N33Dh3lp> I will be back
<JCooper> shido6, right click on the panel, add to panel...
<metalsand2> right click on the panel --> Add to panel
<metalsand2> Select the trash icon
<gaussian88> I hope this isn't a stupid question, but here goes:  If a deb package installed on debian, is it safe to say that it will also install on Ubuntu?
<cafuego> right click on the panel, click 'add to panel'
<cafuego> gaussian88: No.
<cafuego> gaussian88: You forgot the 'probably'
<gaussian88> cafuego: Will debian packages EVER install on Ubuntu?
<gaussian88> cafuego: ahhh   probably
<JCooper> some do
<gaussian88> cafuego: greater then or less then 50% success?
<metalsand2> Wonda the magical fish of the Gnome panel just said that I'm so boring I make her feet go to sleep.
<cafuego> gaussian88: More likely they will exhibit dependency problems and generally make life difficult.
<gaussian88> thought so
<cafuego> gaussian88: Easiest to fetch the debian source and rebuild the package on ubuntu.
<cafuego> That way you can adjust depends too.
<gaussian88> I found that once the multiverse and universe are "unleashed", shortage of packages shouldn't be a problem.   However, it's always those 1 or 2 packages that get ya
<gaussian88> I guess I'll compile them myself then.    yuk
<metalsand2> Children
<metalsand2> How do I remove a module
<metalsand2> and delete its directory'
<cafuego> it's trivial with dpkg-buildpackage
<gaussian88> I can have some guys in my company roll a few packages for Ubuntu I guess.
<cafuego> metalsand2: man rmmod, grandpa
<gaussian88> I guess I should ask --> anyone here have NXCLIENT on Ubuntu running yet?
<Burgundavia> gaussian88, why company?
<cafuego> What is nxclient?
<gaussian88> nxclient ~= Citrix, but for Linux and it's free free free    ;)
<gaussian88> it's my company and we are a Linux shop.  so we have guys that can roll a few packages
<cafuego> Oh, I just use gnome-tsc
<FlyingSquirrel32> Razor-X, I think it's gonna work. I'll have to finish tomorrow. Thanks!
<darmou> how do I add people to groups using the command line, for some reason the ui tool has gone bung on me:(
<metalsand2> cafuego: After I've rmmod the module
<gaussian88> we're switching a few of our customers over to the fabulous world of Ubuntu
<metalsand2> Do I need to clean anything up
<Burgundavia> gaussian88, debian sid stuff might install on ubuntu
<metalsand2> folders or remains of the file?
<Burgundavia> gaussian88, but I would roll your own
<cafuego> metalsand2: maybe
<metalsand2> Well
<metalsand2> How would I go about doing that
<metalsand2> The module is hostap
<cafuego> metalsand2: Check which hostap-related packages are installed and remove them?
<cafuego> metalsand2: Easiest to do via synaptic probably, if you're in X.
<metalsand2> Should I remove or complete remove?
<metalsand2> :x
<cafuego> complete remove will also purge config files
<zoddan> i have added my WLAN-card to interfaces but it wont connect at boot :(
<ubuntu> hi all
<metalsand2> So, that's probably a good ideA?
<ubuntu> thi's a good linux distro:9
<FlyingSquirrel32> cafuego, where can I learn about creating packages?
<zoddan> i must do it by my self everytime i start
<zoddan> how can i fix this ?
<Burgundavia> FlyingSquirrel32, debian new maintainers guide
<cafuego> FlyingSquirrel32: probably the best place to start is the new maintainer's guide on debian.org
<FlyingSquirrel32> cafuego thx
<cafuego> http://nm.debian.org/
<zoddan> anyone? :)
<Razor-X> ah hah!
<cafuego> metalsand2: if you don't want to use it anymore, with that configuration... yeah
<Razor-X> I now have VLC!
<nate__> sup
<cafuego> lspci
<Razor-X> which means, my media problems are solved with no codecs
<Amaranth> Razor-X: It's the best. :)
<nate__> anyone know how to restart the ssh daemon?
<crimsun> nate__: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<nate__> Razor-X: codecs are a breeze
<cafuego> Awright
<Razor-X> Amaranth: yeah, but it was 40 GB, because Kubuntu doesen't have gtklib
<Razor-X> nate__: that, and I like VLC too
<Amaranth> MB
<Razor-X> *MB
<Razor-X> ;-P
<nate__> crimsun: it gives me: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh -restart
<nate__> Password:
<nate__>  * Usage: /etc/init.d/ssh {start|stop|reload|force-reload|restart}
* cafuego crosses his fingers for a remote headless reboot
* Amaranth knows one of the developers
<cafuego> nate__: Well, that seems clear enough.
<Razor-X> VLC for Linux seems way faster than its Windows counterpart, mmmmmm
<Amaranth> I should get him to roll his version with WMV3 support into a deb
<nate__> oh no -
<nate__> ha!
<Razor-X> now, i'm gonna try and get gtk-qt
<cafuego> nate__: See how the usage info doesn't list "-restart' ?
<cafuego> woo, it boots :-)
<metalsand2> ror: temporary failed naming something or rather
<metalsand2> fail
<metalsand2> How do I "repair" that so it doesn't fail everytime I boot?
<difeta> how can I make my $PATH include /opt/somedir/bin ?
<goldfish> difeta: export PATH=$PATH:/opt/somedir/bin
<difeta> goldfish, yeah, but how can i preserve that setting for every terminal in X?
<goldfish> stick it in .bashrc
<goldfish> or em
<goldfish> hmmm
<difeta> goldfish, it doesnt seem to work in .bashrc
<goldfish> ah right :/
<difeta> goldfish, in fact i have it in /etc/profile and it doesnt work in X
<Dave9191> czesc marcin :)
<testuser> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<testuser> .
<zoddan> does anyone know how to get wlan to work in ubuntu ?
<crimsun> zoddan: ideally you just turn on the machine
<zoddan> crimsun no shit :)
<crimsun> (watch the language, please)
<crimsun> it'd be immensely helpful if you provided symptoms
<zoddan> i have added the nic to interfaces but i wont start at boot
<zoddan> i have to do i manually
<zoddan> to get it to connect
<crimsun> are you using Warty or Hoary?
<zoddan> Hoary
<zoddan> is it a bug or what ?
<rhys-hynaws> Can anyone help me get the internal browser working in Eclipse ?
<mz2> oh grand, backports work again
<spidna> any gotten xmms on ubuntu 5.4
<crimsun> zoddan: paste your /etc/network/interfaces in #flood
<crimsun> spidna: sure, it's in main. What's up?
<zoddan> crimsun: there is not mutch
<zoddan> just 3 lines for the wlan
<spidna> just can't apt-get it
<Razor-X> where is Firefox installed to?
<crimsun> spidna: is the main repo enabled?
<crimsun> Razor-X: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<Razor-X> cool
<rhys-hynaws> Can anyone help me get the internal browser working in Eclipse ?
<zoddan> crimsun: done
<spidna> Crimsun where would i find that
<crimsun> spidna: System>Administration>Synaptic>Settings>Repositories
<crimsun> zoddan: ok
<crimsun> zoddan: are you saying that the iface isn't brought up on boot? If so, that's easily resolved. Add "auto eth1" to /etc/network/interfaces
<zoddan> crimsun: i have but that didnt help
<zoddan> crimsun: it is not connecting to my AP anyway :(
<crimsun> zoddan: have you used the wifi troubleshooting guide(s) on the wiki?
<crimsun> zoddan: particularly with iwconfig, etc.?
<zoddan> crimsun: the Link LED is flashing but it wont connect so i have to take out the card and restart the nic to get it to work
<zoddan> crimsun: i use iqconfig to set essid and so on
<zoddan> w
<spidna> crimsun it appears to be enable
<zoddan> crimsun so i have to do it manually :(
<zoddan> crimsun: is it some bug or what ?
<crimsun> spidna: paste in #flood the output of apt-cache policy xmms
<crimsun> zoddan: did you use the network config tool?
<crimsun> zoddan: System>Administration>Networking
<Flav> what's the way to list just the currently installed packages besides dpkg -l|grep ^ii
<zoddan> crimsun yes that to
<zoddan> crimsun nothing helps
<zoddan> crimsun: onyl works when i do it by my self after the boot
<crimsun> Flav: dpkg -l   by itself suffices
<Flav> crimsun: that shows some packages in "rc" mode.  Is there a way to purge the config files of these removed but not purged packages?
<crimsun> sure, use shell scripting
<zoddan> when is the new ubuntu comming out ?
<crimsun> zoddan: Oct
<zoddan> maybe my wlan will work in that
<zoddan> aha :(
<Flav> crimsun: what's the command to remove just the config files?  apt-get remove --purge doesn't work, of course
<crimsun> Flav: dpkg -P foo
<Flav> crimsun: danke
<zoddan> crimsun how about if i make a script that runs at boot ?
<crimsun> zoddan: sure, whatever works for you. File a bug in bugzilla if it's broken.
<zoddan> ok
* Flav tries dpkg -l|grep ^rc|awk '{print $2}' |xargs sudo dpkg -P
<zoddan> well i have done everything i can come up with
<zoddan> but it wont connect
<Deffie> ubuntu has any kernel-source package with the default configuration ?
<zoddan> maybe the iwconfig is not loaded when it tryes to connect or something
<zoddan> it starts the nic but it is not setting the essid and so on
<zoddan> mybe thats the problem
<crimsun> do you have a mapping section in /etc/network/interfaces?
<zoddan> hum
<zoddan> i think so
<zoddan> why ?
<crimsun> ensure that you do.
<zoddan> crimsun yep i have
<crimsun> then file a bug in bugzilla
<testuser> anyone run mythtv?
<Flav> crimsun: some of the package names are so long they get truncated in dpkg -l output - any way to get them to print with their full name in dpkg -l?
<Deffie> any info/url/doc about rebuilding ubuntu's kernel ?
<SpAwN> is ubuntu free
<Deffie> yes it is
<SpAwN> WOO HOO
<Deffie> chech http://www.ubuntulinux.org
<Deffie> *check
<SpAwN> Later
<SpAwN> bye bye
<Flav> crimsun: it seems to be when the output is redirected - hmm
<Jibby> how do I add a directory to my path?
<Flav> Jibby: with which shell? export PATH=/some/dir:$PATH for bash
<zoddan> crimsun: eth1 was not under the mapping section, do i have to add ?
<Jibby> Flaw: yes bash - do i change /etc/profile ?
<Razor-X> after you edit menu.lst in GRUB
<Razor-X> do you have to specify a command for it to load the new menu.lst?
<Razor-X> (like in LILO)
<Deffie> Razor-X grub-install /dev/device
<Razor-X> I have to do that, again?
<Deffie> every time you modify menu.lst
<Deffie> it is like "lilo" after modifyng /etc/lilo.conf
<Deffie> *modifying
<Razor-X> oh, ok
<Razor-X> done ;)
<Jormundgand> In XChat can I pipe the result of a command into a file like in a console?
<goldfish> you could try /exec command > file maybe
<goldfish> that works on irssi
<goldfish> dunno about xchat
<ryman> man
<ryman> I'm sick of firefox
<ryman> it keeps crashing
<ryman> my ubuntu keep freezing
<ryman> is there any better web browser
<concept10> anyone here ever setup mambo server?
<Deffie> Jormundgand about pipeping, try something simple to try if works like /exec ps aux | grep xchat
<Flav> How can I get dpkg to "force" a removal when postrm scripts are failing, but I don't care?
<goldfish> ryman: Internet Explorer.
<ryman> goldfish, lol
* nnonix has never had firefox crash, ever
<Deffie> ryman firefox isnt that bad, really; but if you want you can try epiphany
<resiak> Galeon!
<ryman> like when I right click on the pix on a website
<ryman> then i click "view image"
<ryman> it crashed firefox
<nate__> i've had firefox crash, but mostly when i'm attempting stupid stuff, or simply overloading it
<ryman> does your ubuntu freeze ?
<nnonix> never
<nnonix> or, never (yet)
<ryman> hmm maybe there is osmehitng wrong with my hard drive or something
<Jormundgand> Deffie: I want to store the results of a /list command in a file, or in a tab for viewing separately. As is it displays in the channel window and overflows the buffer.
<resiak> Flav: "fix" the postrm scripts?
<Deffie> ryman as resiak sayis galeon or epiphany, they are the same, one is older the other is newer but i dont remember which of the 2 is the newer
* resiak likes Galeon.
<Deffie> i've been using epiphany because firefox was too big for my old pc
<Deffie> they are lighter
<concept10> I have installed mysql 4.0.23 on a fresh install of ubuntu, what do I have to do next to setup mysql to make ready for Mambo CMS?
<Jormundgand> If I want to uninstall a manually installed version of Firefox (which is, for sake of argument, in /home/ketsuban/firefox) how would I uninstall it?
<shad0w1e> is GRUB compatible with Linux being on an XFS partition?
<Deffie> Jormundgand you can simply delete it if it isnt referenced by anything important
<raiz> Ok, can someone check my sintax real quick?  I'm not even sure that this will work...
<raiz> deb ftp.slackware.com/pub/slackware
<raiz> If I add that to my scources list I should be able to download the whole thing right?
<raiz> using apt-get...
<Deffie> raiz it should be deb ftp://ftp.slackware.com/pub/slackware but with that host/ftp it will probably wont work
<raiz> Why with that host?
<raiz> What's wrong with them?
<Deffie> raiz because afaik slackware ftp doesnt contains deb packages nor has an apt-suitable structure
<raiz> Ah...
<raiz> Ok.
<raiz> Is there any way I can get around that?  (Please don't say bittorrents...;.;)
<Deffie> raiz check your query window
<raiz> Ok.  Thanks.
<ryman> thanks guys ... I will try them out
<mr_roboto>  Jormundgand: how about "rm -rf /home/ketsuban/firefox && rm -rf /home/ketsuban/.mozilla"
<Jormundgand> mr_roboto: deleting the folder seems to have had the desired effect.
<mr_roboto> Jormundgand: the second folder (.mozilla/firefox) is where the profiles and cache stuff is stored. if you leave that it will be eating disk unnecessarily
<Jormundgand> And that won't interfere with regular package Firefox's settings?
<mr_roboto> Jormundgand: oh... well yes :)   i thought you said you installed it manually. didn't know you did BOTH
<Jormundgand> I removed one, installed t'other, hated the non-transparent logo, switched back.
<mr_roboto> ahhh
<mark345> anyone here using gnome 2.10.1?
<Deffie> anyone knows where to get ubuntu kernel sources ?
<resiak> Deffie: apt-cache search linux-source ?
<Deffie> resiak i tried but theres only 2.4.X
<Deffie> resiak i'm looking for 2.6...i can get the vanilla kernel but isnt that easy to reproduce ubuntu default kernel config
<Deffie> resiak i'm looking if the default kernel config is accessible through ikconfig
<batkins_> does ubuntu use the same packages as debian?
<batkins_> when i do an apt-get, do the packages come from debian or ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> yes and no
<resiak> No, just a no.
<Deffie> batkins_ they come from ubuntu
<resiak> The packages come from Ubuntu, unless you've done very silly things.
<resiak> WTF, packages.u.c is down.
<batkins_> i haven't changed anything, just curious
<Deffie> resiak hoary's kernel doesnt have ikconfig/config.gz support i'm subscribing to the ubuntu kernel mailing list to ask for that, it will be useful
<resiak> Deffie: Go for it.
<hyphenated> kudos to ubuntu (hoary).. it got my laptop's resolution correct without any extra work on my part. it's a weird widescreen resolution
<snetx10> well i wish it would properly configure my dual-monitor setup automatically
<snetx10> or rather, even manually would be nice... not workin for me
<hyphenated> snetx10: there's a forum to have a browse through, to see if someone has had that same problem, and found a solution
<snetx10> yeah its just tough because nobody has the exact same two monitors that i have, with the same video card, with ubuntu hoary
<daniels> dual-monitors are *hard* to get right
<nopea> after moving a file to the trash and emptying it there is still a file with the same name ending with ~ when I browse for a file inside programs etc.  What is this?
<nopea> also in the terminal too
<goldfish> a backup maybe?
<tritium> nopea, some programs, especially editors, leave backup files like that
<nopea> they are hidden? they dont start with '.'
<Burgundavia> nopea, they are not hidden
<Burgundavia> nopea, they exist for very good reasons
<Jormundgand> http://www.ketsuban.net/images/backgrounds/Minimalistic_Black_and_White.jpg - Do there exist any backgrounds like this one - same style?
<nopea> Burgundavia, and that reason is?
<Burgundavia> nopea, say you edit your sources.list or your xorg.conf and then it breaks
<Burgundavia> it is very easy to 'mv blah~ blah' than figure out what you have borked
<nopea> Burgundavia, ok so backup files... but they are hidden
<Deffie> nopea many times such files gets removed on correct editor termination, are you killing -9 or "forcing quits" ?
<Burgundavia> nopea, no ~ are not hidden
<nopea> Deffie, somtimes gphpedit crashes
<Burgundavia> gedit leaves them behind by default
<raiz> Where is java on your system?
<nopea> Burgundavia, what I am saying is that even tho they are say in my Desktop directory they do not appear on my Desktop - or in other directories they exsist in my home directory
<shad0w1e> anyone here know why I cant get GRUB working on my XFS linux partition?
<raiz> Mine doesn't return anything when I use whereis... or locate, or find...
<Burgundavia> nopea, hmm
<Deffie> nopea i dont know gphpedit, try to figure if the files you found have been edited eith gphpedit
<raiz> shadow, what partitions do you have?
<shad0w1e> grub-install says "not a block device"
<nopea> I think I have some left behind by Bluefish too - but that doesnt crash
<shad0w1e> I have 2 partitions. hde1 (xfs, /) and hde2 (swap)
<pschulz01> Greetings - hoary CD's..
<raiz> not a block device?  Ok, are you in ubuntu?
<shad0w1e> raiz: I booted off the install CD, let it detect my hardware, then mounted my drive, and chrooted into it
<pschulz01> I was sent the previous verison.. do I need to request more or will they be automatically sent out?
<Deffie> nopea they arent displayed from the gui because gnome filemanager recognizes them as backups, maybe theres an option in preferences or in gconf
<raiz> Ok, so you are in ubuntu.
<shad0w1e> raiz: yes
<raiz> Did you remember to mount on /
<shad0w1e> raiz: what do you mean
<nopea> Deffie, cool thanks
<nate__> anyone familiar with keychain who can help me set it up?
<shad0w1e> you mean in my fstab?
<raiz> Um, well, it wanted me to mount on / when I installed.
<shad0w1e> my fstab is fine. it came from another system
<raiz> Ok.
<raiz> Try this in a terminal.
<nopea> Deffie, yes you are right its a setting in the File Managment pref.
<raiz> less /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shad0w1e> I copied all the files over. this used to be an ext2 system but I copied the contents onto an XS partition
<raiz> Tell me what that returns.
<shad0w1e> my menu.lst is fine
<Deffie> nopea and maybe the editors too have some option regarding the creation of them
<Deffie> nopea sorry i'm not that good in english i take some time to write :)
<raiz> Ok, so when is it giving you this error?
<nopea> Deffie, yeah I am going to look into that.... not a huge issue now that I know what they are
<nopea> Deffie, thats ok ;-)
<shad0w1e> grub-install /dev/hde1
<shad0w1e> I get ERROR: hde1 is not a block device
<mebaran151> I have a printer prbolem
<raiz> Ah, printer problems...
<mebaran151> Printing: Unable to open USB device "usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20R800": No such device
<Deffie> shad0w1e maybe the errors are in /etc/mtab /etc/fstab
<mebaran151> how od I make that device work
<mebaran151> it is a virtual device
<mebaran151> that should link to /dev/usb/lp0
<raiz> Have you tried just... doing what he just said...
<mebaran151> but I dont know how to link it
<nopea> my printer just spits out empty paper one after another in Ubuntu - never had luck setting up my printer
<raiz> Open computer, systemconfig, printing, try to auto detect the printer...
<shad0w1e> how about this: I run grub.
<shad0w1e> when I type in root(hd0,0) I get "selected disk doesnt exist"
<BrettMeister> Well..I've encountered a prob that I haven't had before.  I'm having trouble on my newl-installed 5.04 Ubuntu machine with getting authentication to happen on XChat.
<Xanadu> wow there are a lot of ppl here
<lampshade> Xanadu, the other night we had 500+
<Xanadu> sheesh!
<shad0w1e> raiz: my fstab and mtab seem fine
<Xanadu> and u all use ubuntu?
<mebaran151> raiz, tried taht
<BrettMeister> Keep getting the message "No identd (auth) response", then, next line: "USER: Not enough parameters.
<mebaran151> this is an autodetected printer
<nate__> would anyone with knowledge of keychain please help me set it up?
<raiz> meb, your printer has to be on before your computer.
<BrettMeister> Ideas, anyone? :-)
<nopea> problem about autodetect is that the model is sometimes not in the list
<Deffie> BrettMeister some times it depends on the ircd, try passing /quote or /raw (i dont remember which uses xchat) pass <password> manually and then add the command to the on connect commands
<Xanadu> um ok new here so hope i'm not breaking protocol but i do have a question
<Deffie> nopea which printer do you have ?
<Crane> hello
<BrettMeister> Deffie: Thanks.  I'm trying to get to here and have had no trouble before now.  I'm using Konversation right now on my MEPIS machine.
<mebaran151> it was
<mebaran151> my pritner is always on
<nopea> my printer is an Epson - which I bought in Japan... in the rest of the world its a 'Stylus Photo' or something like that - but here its a PM-G800 and thats Japan only so its not on the list
<mebaran151> it is an R800
<Xanadu> how do you split one machine into two machines? i've figured out how to get two terminals going with GDM, can split the mice, but when it comes down to the keyboards i'm stuck
<mebaran151> I have Gutenprint 5.0 running as the driver
<mebaran151> Xanadu
<Xanadu> oh i'm a newbie so please use small words
<raiz> And you selected the drivers from the disk?
<mebaran151> no
<mebaran151> make compiled one
<mebaran151> the latest version of Gimp-Print
<mebaran151> the driver is not the problem though
<raiz> Um...
<mebaran151> because this is a device error
* vigilanty needs help
<raiz> ok.
<mebaran151> the device should be findable
* vigilanty doesn't know a damn thing about unix
<mebaran151> perhaps the '%20' is not being made into a space or something
<Razor-X> holycow: i'm in Ubuntu ;)
<batkins_> what package is wine in?
<ubuntu> excuse me all of you, can i ask a question? how much in seconds does your system boot up?
<Deffie> nopea yep as mebaran151 says, have you tried gimp-print ?
<holycow> Razor-X, nice :)
<^thehatsrule^> hey Razor-X ;p
* vigilanty needs to be able to install apps for this new unix os, however.
<holycow> how long did your install take?
<raiz> Ah, that could be.
<vigilanty> can anybody help me?
<Razor-X> less than 20 ;-P
<Razor-X> i'ld say, 15
<raiz> ubuntu 20...
<mebaran151> vigilanty, what app
<holycow> *ding*
<holycow> toldja :)
<vigilanty> anything
<nopea> Deffie, yes thats what the driver gets set to
<mebaran151> at terminal type gksudo synaptic
<mebaran151> use your passwd
<ubuntu> i don't use ubuntu i'd like to know if the kernel is heavy?
<Xanadu> hmm no one helping me either vigilante
<raiz> ubuntu: in windows, ten min. =p
<mebaran151> and bam you have 15 thou of apps
<Razor-X> and, NTFS resizing took about 15 minutes
<mebaran151> the kernel is a bit fix
<DonL> ubuntu, I'd say about 20 seconds
<batkins_> can i install wine with apt-get?
<holycow> haha windows users never believe me you can get a full desktop and tons of apps installed in less than 20
<Deffie> nopea it is attached to usb or parallel ?
<mebaran151> yeah you can
<Razor-X> ubuntu: no, not at all
<mebaran151> usb
<nopea> Deffie, USB
<mebaran151> i believe
<vigilanty> ok
<holycow> yeah that doesn't count tho, neither does configuration as each network config sys config are different
<mebaran151> Xanadu
<vigilanty> not sure what u just said though
<mebaran151> it is a little harder than you think it will be
<Razor-X> holycow: well, i'm not a Windows user, but, yeah, I didn't believe it ;-P
<mebaran151> you have to apply a couple kernel patches
<Xanadu> mebaran151 don't worry i know - i've been battlign for days
<mebaran151> to make it multiple keyboard friendly
<Xanadu> arg! patches!
<holycow> Razor-X, welcome to linux, enjoy your stay :)
<Xanadu> i can never get patches to work on ubuntu for some reason
<Deffie> nopea sincerely i dont know the printer or its problems with linux but trying with parallel port might help
<nopea> Deffie, if I recall it did this in Fedora too
<americanLoki> hi all
<ubuntu> when it boots up, does it try to prode much modules?
<nopea> Deffie, thanks buts its USB 2 only :(
<raiz> where is java on your system?  Mine seems to be misplaced...
<Razor-X> holycow: I doubt i'll be leaving any time soon ;-P
<transgress> yeah i'm aware there is a wiki for skype, but i've got it all set up and running, but i can't get anyone to hear me with it... and my mic works fine in TeamSpeak... anyone got a suggestion?
<Xanadu> ok megaran151 start at the beginning: how do you apply a patch correctly in ubuntu?
<ubuntu> when it boots up, does it try to prode much modules?
<holycow> Razor-X, that is the general tendency, windows is a horrible environment to haveto use
<^thehatsrule^> Razor-X, time for a game of tetrinet?
<holycow> except for games
<Lathiat> ubuntu: Hi
<ubuntu> does it display in framebuffer?
<Lathiat> ubuntu: could you please reprase your question
<Razor-X> ^thehatsrule^: yes! although, not today
<Razor-X> do I have to add anything to my sources.list?
<Razor-X> so, i'll have it setup to play tomorrow
<Lathiat> ubuntu: Most hardware is auto-deteted and appropriate modules loaded
<Razor-X> (dad will come home soon :\)
<Lathiat> ubuntu: and framebuffers are not used by default
<ubuntu> when the kernel is loading, does it try to prode much modules?
<vigilanty> how do i install apps that i download off of the net, like opera or trillian?
<ih8evil> What packages do I use to install wine?
<Lathiat> ih8evil: just the wine package
<Lathiat> vigilanty: it depends what you download
<ih8evil> I tried that
<DonL> ubuntu, I always try to turn on any peripherals when booting, and have had good luck so far
<Lathiat> vigilanty: the easiest way is to get a .deb package
<ubuntu> at the installation, do we have to configure the kernel we're installing?
<Razor-X> nope
<vigilanty> Lathiat, let's say i download opera
<Lathiat> vigilanty: trillian will not run, that is a windwos program
<batkins_> Lathiat: i tired sudo apt-get install wine, didn't work
<vigilanty> how do i make it work with this os?
<Razor-X> you can take a look at the install guide
<Xanadu> vigilanty: click System, Administration, Synaptec Package Management
<Lathiat> batkins_: Have you enabled the universe repository?
<batkins_> Lathiat: nope
<Xanadu> vigilanty: enter your root password
<batkins_> Lathiat: how do i do that?
<vigilanty> ok
<Lathiat> batkins_: go system->adminitration->synaptic
<Razor-X> vigilanty: you can't, but there are alternatives, such as, GAIM, or Kopete
<ubuntu> or it installs a default kernel as fedora or other do?
<Lathiat> batkins_: settings->preferences
<Lathiat> batkins_: add
<Razor-X> well, you maybe can, but, i'm not sure...
<Lathiat> batkins_: check universe, multiverse
<Xanadu> vigilanty: click reload
<Razor-X> not exactly the WINE expert
<Lathiat> batkins_: hit ok to everything adn reload
<Xanadu> vigilanty: search and tick whatever you want, and click apply
<DonL> Synaptic's great
<Xanadu> vigilanty: once it's done, hit Alt-F2 and type "killall gnome-panel" to reload your menus
<ubuntu> do you all use the same kernel, you guess?
<raiz> Xanadu: Where are your java files stored?
<rhys-hynaws> Is anyone else having problems with Open Office--ubuntu-stable, and it freezing up often, especially when one clicks on a misspelled word?
<Razor-X> holycow: where's Firefox located on the system?
<vigilanty> it didn't find it
<raiz> Mine seem to have walked off...
<Xanadu> raiz: on my Puter. Why?
<DonL> Xanadu, Alt-escape does that too
<Razor-X> ubuntu: some people use different kernels
<raiz> lol
<ubuntu> ok!
<vigilanty> Razor-x, why can't I?
<Xanadu> Donl: kewl!
<ubuntu> human distribution, not like gentoo :d
<batkins_> Lathiat: i don't see Add in preferences
<holycow> Razor-X, you mean installed or in the menu?
<Razor-X> or, anyone, where's Firefox located on the system?
<ubuntu> thx
<goldfish> Razor-X: 'locate firefox'
<raiz> Because I need to source them.
<Razor-X> vigilanty: Windows programs don't work in linux
<vigilanty> At opera's download page, there is a version of it for download for ubuntu
<Razor-X> goldfish: doh!
<batkins_> Razor-X: the executable is /usr/bin/firefox normally
<holycow> what goldfish said
<rhys-hynaws> Razor-X, try /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<holycow> both are correct
<rhys-hynaws> Is anyone else having problems with Open Office--ubuntu-stable, and it freezing up often, especially when one clicks on a misspelled word?
<holycow> and manuals are in another directory ... i forget which
<Lathiat> batkins_: repostiroeies, not preferences
<holycow> help files i mean
<Razor-X> ahh,, then I believe Kubuntu doesen't come with Firefox
<Lathiat> batkins_: my bad, i said the wrong word
<Razor-X> ah well, Konqueror is nice enough for me
<Xanadu> don't listen to them Razor-X: /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<holycow> Razor-X, do ctrl / l in the konq window
<raiz> Xanadu: because I need to source my java files.
<Razor-X> Xanadu: tried that too
<rhys-hynaws> Razor-X, Kubuntu is kde using Conquerorinstead of firefox
<Razor-X> that's what I thought
<holycow> theres another shortcut for splitting it the other way too
<ubuntu> a friend of mine tried ubuntu and just after the installation, some application didn't work, i.e: mozilla was loading but always crashed. can someone tell me the issue?
<Razor-X> now I have to look up Java in Konqueror
<Xanadu> razor-x: try "which firefox"
<Lathiat> ubuntu: Well the issue could be a number of things
<Lathiat> ubuntu: Was this a hoary install ?
<ubuntu> yeah
<rhys-hynaws> Ubuntu... they had a shittycomputer, or they wereusing bad sources.
<holycow> Ubuntico, never heard of that problem, what are his system specs?
<Xanadu> raiz have u installed java? it's quite a mission
<ubuntu> none of these...
<Lathiat> ubuntu: The odds are its a hardware problem
<Lathiat> ubuntu: Is it an x86 computer?
<raiz> I'm not sure...
<Xanadu> raiz: doesn't come standard with ubuntu
<rhys-hynaws> Is anyone else having problems with Open Office--ubuntu-stable, and it freezing up often, especially when one clicks on a misspelled word?
<ubuntu> that was a standard installation on a good computer :s
<DonL> Xanadu, yes, I wish Java was easier to install
<raiz> I did install some java stuff a while ago...
<holycow> rhys-hynaws, not me :/
<Lathiat> ubuntu: I recommend he hit escape at the ubuntu loading menu (its a count down before boot), and choose 'memtest86' and let that run for a few hours
<Razor-X> Xanadu: tried it, but , no luck
<raiz> So how did you do it?
<Burgundavia> DonL, blame Sun
<rhys-hynaws> holycow ty
<Lathiat> ubuntu: If that doesn't work, they would need to join so I can try figure the problem out with them
<mebaran151> anyone want to help me a fix a virtual printer device
<holycow> DonL, its super easy, add reposityr, apt-get install java or whatever?
<Xanadu> /usr/bin/java
<mebaran151> it is not a task for the fait at heart
<Razor-X> Lathiat: Ubuntu doesen't default hide boot menu
<DonL> holycow, never saw that. The easiest I found was the unofficial Ubuntu
<Lathiat> Razor-X: it does if you don't have windows installed
<vigilanty> maybe I'm not asking my question correctly...  How am i to install the Ubuntu version of Opera?
<Lathiat> vigilanty: Goto the ubuntu site
<holycow> DonL, its on the website, 1.5 jre is now packaged for ubuntu
<Lathiat> vigilanty: errr, opera site
<vigilanty> ok
<Lathiat> vigilanty: download the .deb debian package
<ubuntu> you know, that person already installed gentoo, fedora and other distribution with success...
<vigilanty> done
<Lathiat> vigilanty: then as root in a console
<Lathiat> vigilanty: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<DonL> holycow, that's what I'm using, 1.5
<Lathiat> vigilanty: you may need to, after that, run apt-get -f install
<Lathiat> vigilanty: if it fails
<Xanadu> raiz: do you want the java plugin for firefox or the whole jre or the sdk?
<Razor-X> Lathiat: oh, woops ;-P
<ubuntu> he was looking the distro that matches his needs...
<raiz> jre
<Razor-X> vigilanty: Ubuntu doesen't have Opera
<vigilanty> unh hunh
<raiz> I'm trying to get azureus to work.
<Razor-X> but, Linux does ;-P
<holycow> DonL, the general rule of thumb in debian world is wait a while, everything gets packaged eventually, and never use non packaged installation methods ... those can be tedious to clean up
<Lathiat> ubuntu: It is unfortunate that is happening
<ubuntu> simple to use, easy to maintain...
<Razor-X> (i'm an Opera fan too, by the way)
<DonL> anybody worried about the new flaws found in Firefox?
<Lathiat> ubuntu: However, those sorts of problems can't be diagnosed with a simple description of "it crashes"
<ubuntu> i know, one day, i experienced the same problem on mandrake lol
<Burgundavia> DonL, not really
<vigilanty> razor-X, there IS a version of opera available for dowload from the Opera website.
<Lathiat> ubuntu: I would need mroe information, like where the CD came from, what they have done after install, what applications crash when doing what
<DonL> I understand, holycow . Found out about unsupported installs
<holycow> ubuntu, nothing simpler than ubuntu, but ... its hard to guess what the issue is without him either being here or someone having a looksee at the box
<Lathiat> ubuntu: and then
<Xanadu> raiz: for that you just need the jre plugin for firefox i think
<raiz> And it seems to want something in /usr/java  it points me to the JRE 1.4.x
<Lathiat> ubuntu: if i could help them live to get some extra information if i can't figure it out from that
<Xanadu> raiz: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Razor-X> holycow: if I were to download a for Debian package, hsould it be for Sarge or Woody? (or Potato?)
<Lathiat> ubuntu: its possible for example
<Lathiat> ubuntu: they installed the 686 kernel on a non 686 machine
<Lathiat> ubuntu: or something
<raiz> That's what I've been working with...
<Razor-X> vigilanty: hold on while I look up the specifics of Opera for Linux
<Burgundavia> Razor-X, sid
<mebaran151> I've gone a around the pkg manager before
<Lathiat> ubuntu: many things are possible
<ubuntu> have you never seen an application laoding in the window bar and never come in front of you to finally disapper :s
<holycow> neither, ubuntu is unstable, your taking yoru chances either way
<Razor-X> Burgundavia: ok
<rhys-hynaws> Where is the 3rd Party applicationsprogram thigner?
<mebaran151> use checkinstall normally
<mebaran151> but somethings dont work out
<Burgundavia> holycow, ubuntu is not unstable
<Xanadu> raiz: did it instal lok?
<holycow> Burgundavia, debian unstable ....
<Xanadu> install ok even
<Burgundavia> holycow, that is different
<Razor-X> .....
<holycow> yes, thats what i meant, typo
<Lathiat> holycow: ubuntu is different
<Lathiat> holycow: oh, right
<ubuntu> lol
<holycow> Lathiat, no, its debian unstable with minor modifications :)
<ubuntu> exactly
<batkins_> Lathiat: thanks, got it working
<Lathiat> holycow: wrong
<batkins_> Lathiat: synaptic is pretty cool
<holycow> okay, prove it
<Lathiat> holycow: It's based off a debian unstable snapshot
<Lathiat> holycow: adn the core of the distro is heavily changed
<Lathiat> holycow: and looked after it
<DonL> synaptic rocks!
<holycow> Lathiat, no
<holycow> heh
<Razor-X> vigilanty: are you using Ubuntu or Kbuntu?
<holycow> "core" of the distro
<Lathiat> holycow: core == main
<holycow> that first of all means nothing
<Lathiat> holycow: as opposed to universe, which is looked after less
<Xanadu> can anyone tell me how to correctly patch the ubuntu kernel???
<Burgundavia> holycow, Ubuntu is a delta of unstable
<vigilanty> ubuntu
<Lathiat> holycow: Alot of that work is original, for example Xorg, gnome
<Burgundavia> Xanadu, why do you need to patch it?
<holycow> Lathiat, heh, no, thats stupid, if it is heavily forked i'm going back to debian
<Lathiat> holycow: does not mean it is unstable, that is simply debians terminolog
<Lathiat> holycow: you misunderstand
<Xanadu> burgundavia, cause i want to run two seperate keyboards for my two seperate Gnome sessions
<DonL> holycow, I see it as being a stabilized debian
<Burgundavia> Xanadu, ah
<Lathiat> holycow: its very based off debian, and alot of universe is more or less a direct import bar some minor fixes to workw ith ubuntu
<ubuntu> well thx for your help, the pb was resolved by choosing fedora, sorry you all here :s
<rhys-hynaws> Who is using OO2 here?
<Xanadu> burgundavia, apparently that means patching but i'd happily avoid that if possible
<Lathiat> holycow: however in main, alot of stuff are done by ubuntu themselves, because that work is not done in debian
<mebaran151> Xanadu, the Zen Linux project might be good for you
<Burgundavia> Xanadu, never done it, sorry
<holycow> *sigh*
<mebaran151> or the patches for multihead
<mdz> holycow: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view should explain adequately
<Lathiat> holycow: for example ubuntu maintains Xorg, and a much more up to date gnome, faster
<holycow> Lathiat, your being pedantic about the details
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, Xen won't help him
<mebaran151> if he had two kernels
<holycow> the work is being put back into debian unstable
<Lathiat> holycow: and keep in mind that alot of these changes are helped and pushed upstream to debian by the various developers
<mebaran151> wouldnt they be pointable to different keyboards
<Lathiat> holycow: No i am not
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, xen is more than 2 kernels. It is 2 oses
<ubuntu> have some people here already tried gentoo???
<mebaran151> Yeah
<mebaran151> I did
<mebaran151> it wasnt any fun
<DonL> Not me
<holycow> Lathiat, i'll just stop talking right here, your pissing me off
<mebaran151> four hours of compile errors
<guruff> hey; i need a video chat soft that will work with something from windows world (not gnomemeeting) any ideas; i have searched net but somehow i can't see anything
<ubuntu> and use it for long before choosing ubuntu?
<Lathiat> holycow: Thats fine.
<ubuntu> lol
<Lathiat> holycow: good day.
<tovella> ubuntu: I've tried gentoo.
<rhys-hynaws> Who is using OO2 here? type: 33
<mebaran151> gnome meeting should work
<mebaran151> with windows of course
<Xanadu> burgundavia, mebaran151 i've checked out some kernel patches (was trying to patch to the AC kernel) but for some reason my builds always fail in Ubuntu
<mebaran151> yeah
<ubuntu> what kind of linux users are you all?
<mebaran151> I dont like kernel patching and such on Ubuntu
<vigilanty> Lathiat, when i tried your advice for installing opera, this is what i got...
<DonL> I had a windows freak over the other night who was extremely surprised by the speed and functionality of this young upstart linux thing
<vigilanty> cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<vigilanty> Errors were encountered while processing:
<vigilanty>  opera_8.0-20050415.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb
<mebaran151> I think that you should use probably a distor like Gentoo
<mebaran151> or something
<holycow> DonL, its not that young actually
<holycow> some parts of it are, some arent
<Xanadu> mebaran151 so basically i'm pretty screwed?
<DonL> I know, but that was what he said
<mebaran151> something that is really source based
<DonL> or implied
<mebaran151> you aren't pretty screwed
<Burgundavia> vigilanty, did you append sudo in front of dpkg ?
<Lathiat> vigilanty: hang on
<mebaran151> it is just a lot of work
<Lathiat> vigilanty: private messsage
<holycow> DonL, yeah most people are only hearing about it now
<mebaran151> where did you get your Kernel source
<Xanadu> from apt
<mebaran151> and did you make menuconfig correctly?
<Xanadu> yup
<Xanadu> works fine until i patch
<DonL> holycow, it's been 5 years for me, and you?
<mebaran151> you might have forgotten to enable agp or something
<ubuntu> i can't believe your PCs boot up in less than 20s with the default kernel :s is it really true?!
<mebaran151> mine does
<Xanadu> was trying to patch for something else but my experience put me off patching ubuntu
<mebaran151> I am on a AMD64 +3500 work station though
<DonL> ubuntu, using gnome, yes
<ubuntu> lol ok...
<mebaran151> that patch probably was for something else
<mebaran151> maybe a little buggy
<DonL> When I used to use KDE, it was much longer
<ubuntu> with much modprobes etc...
<mebaran151> try a good one
<mebaran151> my friend did it in Nepal
<holycow> DonL, you got 3 on me :)
<mebaran151> he was trying to save buget at the local school
<Xanadu> yeah it was for support for the it8212 raid card, using the AC patch for Debian
<holycow> <-- very much a newb still
<mebaran151> becareful
<mellinux> hey fellas, is is possible to play music off of a windows-formatted harddrive in linux? ubuntu uses a separate hard drive than the winXP one. any ideas
<mellinux> ?
<DonL> holycow, I'm still a newbie
<mebaran151> Xanadu, Debian patches are not Ubuntu patches
<Lathiat> mellinux: yes, you are able to mount your windows partitions
<Xanadu> also tried some other patches (all for that card) but crashed and burnt
<Lathiat> mellinux: hang on a second
<holycow> mellinux, you can read files from ntfs, yes
<mebaran151> the kernels are probably built with different options
<mebaran151> and the sources are patched with other patches
<ubuntu> do you all use apt?
<mebaran151> so it is a mixed bag
<mebaran151> well yes
<Xanadu> mebaran151 where can i get clean ubuntu patches?
<mebaran151> in the repoos
<mebaran151> they are patches for about everything
<Xanadu> repoos?
<mebaran151> repos
<mebaran151> on synaptic
<Lathiat> repositories
<Burgundavia> Xanadu, get the ubuntu kernel source, and patch that
<mebaran151> haha
<DonL> ubuntu, I think you have to use apt with Ubuntu, but that's great
<Xanadu> i've looked thru all the patches on synaptic and haven't found what i need yet
<DonL> Synaptic is just a gui for apt
<Burgundavia> ubuntu, why would you not use apt?
<ubuntu> have you ever been obliged to use source files to install sth?
<Xanadu> burgundavia i've got the kernel source - that's what i'm patching
<holycow> what is sth?
<ubuntu> like when you have your own custom ubuntu based kernel?
<ubuntu> something sorry
<holycow> and no, i just package up an app if i need to
<Xanadu> well trying to patch
<Lathiat> mellinux: Please see private message
<DonL> Xanadu, go to http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html and get some new repositories
<Xanadu> got them all
<DonL> Oh
<Xanadu> and some extras ;)
<DonL> Oh
<Burgundavia> DonL, please don't recommend ubuntuguide.org, it is total crack
<nubious> I set up another user on my ubuntu Hoary setup and I'm trying to allow them to log in locally, but it's saying "GDM could not write to your authorization files.  This could mean that you are out of disk space or that your home directory could not be opened for writing.  Please contact your sysadmin".  How do I go about fixing this?  Thing is, when I went to the Users and Groups settings in Gnome under MY Login, it gives me an error:
<Xanadu> running kernel 2.6.10-5-k7 btw
<ubuntu> well for someone who need to compile sources which packages in apt will he have install?
<DonL> Sorry, Burgundavia . I've had really good luck with it. What would you suggest
<ubuntu> like gcc, make automake...
<Burgundavia> DonL, the wiki is better
<Burgundavia> ubuntu, build-essential
<Xanadu> ubuntu: build-essentials, gcc, your kernel sources, and your kernel headers are good
<Burgundavia> Xanadu, build-essential will get gcc
<Lathiat> Zambba: its build-essential
<DonL> I really like the Wiki. Ok. That's what I'll recommend from now on
<Lathiat> Xanadu: rather
<shad0w1e> when I start up I get:
<Xanadu> what did i say?
<shad0w1e> Starting Ubuntu...
<shad0w1e> VFS: can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hde1
<shad0w1e> cramfs: wrong magic
<shad0w1e> /sbin/init: 428: cannot create /dev/null: Read-only file system
<shad0w1e> /sbin/init: 429: cannot open /dev/console: No such file
<ubuntu> to compile, what is the minimum needed?
<shad0w1e> kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: Woops. What did you do before this happened?
<shad0w1e> anyone know what could be my problem?
<holycow> Lathiat, i just want to appologize for being rude earlier
<nubious> ahhhh wtf
<mebaran151> http://www.k12ltsp.org/contents.html
<mebaran151> Xanadu
<nubious> now it's saying my MAIN account is out of disk space
<mebaran151> you might want to look into that
<Lathiat> holycow: no problem, accepted.
<nubious> uhmmm
<mebaran151> it is meant for schools
<nubious> any help?
<mebaran151> but they set up for you
<drcode> hi all
<mebaran151> LTSP
<Lathiat> holycow: appologies if what i said was offensive or something.
<nubious> whats hte term command to check disk space?
<shad0w1e> Lathiat: I copied over my ubuntu system from an ext2 partition over to an xfs partition on a new drive, and installed GRUB
<ubuntu> ok thx, i see...
<rhys-hynaws> Polling: If you are using Open Office 2, type 33.
<drcode> any on know a channel where I can ask qustions about vcd tools?
<holycow> Lathiat, naw i was just rude, i still invest my self in my arguments sometimes and its not productive
<family> Hey
<ubuntu> latest ubuntu release provides a gnome 2.10 desktop?
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: oh umm
<family> does anyone have the Automated Startup Script, the download link is broken
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: how did you copy
<nibblesmx> ubuntu, yes
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: its possible you didnt copy it right.. (sounds like it to me)
<shad0w1e> Lathiat: many differenet ways
<ubuntu> ok, thx!!!
<Xanadu> mebaran151, two problems with that: 1) it's not ubuntu, and 2) i want to learn to do it myself
<shad0w1e> all didnt work
<mebaran151> http://www.linux.com/howtos/XFree-Local-multi-user-HOWTO/ind_keyboards.shtml
<shad0w1e> ill get it for you..
<nubious> anyone?
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: because you need a number of flags to cp to get it right
<nubious> no one?
<foxiness> hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd -> how can i put this on startup :its need su to do it : , am try this on sessions but i think "becuse su need not work", any idea ?
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: it may be easier to just reinstall, and copy your home partition accross.
<darkaudit> foxiness: it goes in /etc/hdparm.conf
<Xanadu> mebaran151, been through the XFree guide but i inevitably get to the "patch your kernel" part
<mebaran151> you have to build Xserver from scratch
<Deffie> good night everyone
<neoliminal> Hi.  I keep having kernel panics.  How should I diagnose the problem?
<mebaran151> which is going to be a royal pain
<Xanadu> mebaran151 oi vey
<Lathiat> neoliminal: You need to explain the problem more clearly
<mebaran151> because you probably need to patch that
<Lathiat> neoliminal: Like, what you do to dmak eit kernel panic
<Lathiat> neoliminal: and what is displayed on the console when it happens
<neoliminal> On boot up, the process ends with a kernal panic.
<mebaran151> http://karlovo.demon.co.uk/~svetlio/ruby-contrib/how-to/XFree_local_multi-user-HOWTO/index.html
<mebaran151> this shoudl do it
<Lathiat> mebaran151: is this for multi-person stuff?
<neoliminal> Hmm... how should I record the kernel panic... I can't cut and paste it.
<foxiness> dark,are u sure ? i think this setting for hdparm > command
<Lathiat> mebaran151: i beleive the ubuntu xorg already has some support for that
<Xanadu> mebaran151 backstreet ruby is a patch too
<Lathiat> neoliminal: start typing ;)
<Lathiat> neoliminal: not in here, use pastebin.com
<ubuntu> well, i'd ask that last time, DID SOME OF YOU HAD AN APPLICATION THAT LOADED IN THE WINDOW BAR AND NEVER COME TO FRONT BUT OTHER APPLICATIONS RUN WELL...
<Lathiat> neoliminal: or message to me in private
<family> Hey, does anyone have the Automated Startup scripy?
<darkaudit> mebaran151: install expert mode allows for a multi-sest install...
<neoliminal> ok, I have to log off to get and write down the info...  it's a dual boot.
<family> script*
<neoliminal> back in a few minutes.
<shad0w1e> Lathiat: sudo sh -c "find ./ -xdev -print0 | cpio -pa0V /mnt/hdb1"
<ih8evil> I'm trying to get IE to work under wine, and I can't seem to get it to work
<ubuntu> well, i'd ask that last time, DID SOME OF YOU HAD AN APPLICATION THAT LOADED IN THE WINDOW BAR AND NEVER COME TO FRONT BUT OTHER APPLICATIONS RUN WELL...
<mebaran151> darkaudit, but with two keybyds
<mebaran151> that would be weird
<holycow> ubuntu, no, you have that problem? with what application?
<Xanadu> darkaudit: has anyone survived an expert mode install?
<darkaudit> ih8evil: unclean! unclean! ;)
<holycow> ubuntu, and stop yelling
<mebaran151> darkaudit, it cant
<ubuntu> not me, a friend of mine with mozilla...
<ubuntu> then firefox :s
<mebaran151> they havent implemented it in Xorg yet
<ubuntu> but installed with apt-get
<mebaran151> and the code still is written
<ih8evil> darkaudit, I know, I'mtrying to get LaunchCast to work
<holycow> ubuntu, i don't even know what that question means? explain?
<ubuntu> si dep were respected
<mebaran151> Linux console code is still not designed for more than two keyboards
<darkaudit> Xanadu: I came close... but there were unrelated screwups that botched that...
<mebaran151> darkaudit, I did one
<mebaran151> it wasnt THAT hard
<mebaran151> I did it back when they called it custom or whatever
<ih8evil> Does anyone know how to run IE under wine? I can't seem to get it to work.
<Xanadu> mebaran151 i'm 99% of the way there so there is some stuff in xorg for multiusers - i've got two completely seperate sessions running with seperate screens and mice
<ubuntu> you click on the application launcher then you see a new tab in the window bar...
<ubuntu> but then, nothing...
<darkaudit> ih8evil: sidenet
<nubious> sweet
<ubuntu> it disappears...
<nubious> my setup is botched
<nubious> hrm
<holycow> ih8evil, don't bother, try crossover office
<nubious> apparently my hard drive is full
<nubious> which I know to be not true, but I can't login to gnome now
<raiz> How can I reboot through the terminal?
<ubuntu> both mozilla and firefox did that :s
<nubious> raiz: sudo reboot
<raiz> Thanks
<nubious> n/p
<ih8evil> holycow, doesn't that cost money?
<holycow> ubuntu, that just means its crashing
<Xanadu> nubious try empty your .Trash folders
<holycow> ih8evil, yes, but it works
<ubuntu> yes exactly! you've got the word :d
<mebaran151> http://www.schuldei.org/debian/bruby/
<ih8evil> holycow, I have $2.03
<mebaran151> Xanadu that might handle it
<holycow> ubuntu, has he tried reinstalling?
<Xanadu> nubious i keep forgetting about that and ending up with piles of junk
<darkaudit> ih8evil: sidenet has a wine config script that will install IE
<stuNNed> ih8evil: lol
<mebaran151> dll the pkg
<mebaran151> and see if it works
<mebaran151> if it does
<mebaran151> maybe try to do it right and compile it yourself
<ubuntu> no, that experience finished him lol
<ih8evil> darkaudit, what is sidenet? do I need to download it? (I'm a n00b)
<holycow> ih8evil, ah! *ummm* all i can tell you is that i have not had much luck running anything under wine, it works for a while, i upgrade and things to wacky :/ it's not the wine devs problem its just that development is happening all the time
<ubuntu> but there are more and more ubuntu users, i'm getting some info here :d
<Xanadu> sheesh which one?
<shad0w1e> Starting Ubuntu...
<shad0w1e> VFS: can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hde1
<shad0w1e> cramfs: wrong magic
<shad0w1e> kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<darkaudit> http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: Did you pate what commands you used to copy?
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: as i said
<ubuntu> are you all on ubuntu in here?
<shad0w1e> Starting Ubuntu...
<shad0w1e> VFS: can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hde1
<shad0w1e> cramfs: wrong magic
<shad0w1e> kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<holycow> ubuntu thats fine, if he is happy with a virus ridden, crappy os, that crashes all the time it self cool
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: it would probably be easiest to reinstall, and copy your data accross
<shad0w1e> sorry
<shad0w1e> yes I did
<shad0w1e>  sudo sh -c "find ./ -xdev -print0 | cpio -pa0V /mnt/hdb1"
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: can you say again? sorry i missed it
<ubuntu> no, he chose fedora :d
<holycow> ubuntu if they can't handle a single app misfiring, they really should stick with ms
<holycow> ubuntu, rofl, oh he'll be back then
<holycow> nothing works on fedora
<lampshade> so for people using azeurus, was that just like a manual install or what?
<ubuntu> he handle gentoo very well for months...
<holycow> especially software installation
<holycow> hehe :)
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: hrmmm
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: i have no idea how well or bad that works
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: but not too well apparently
<shad0w1e> Lathiat: I noticed that when you install Ubuntu using xfs on your linux partition, it uses LILO. I'm using GRUB...
<ubuntu> but got bored to configure kernel when he got a knew pc :s
<darkaudit> lampshade: just upack the archive into something like ~/azureus and then run ~/azureus/./azureus
<mebaran151> GRUB doesnt handle XFS too well yet
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: yeh it does that because grub and xfs is a bit ugly
<mebaran151> I dont why you would want XFS
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: however, your problem is not that
<shad0w1e> you sure?
<ubuntu> personnally, i think fedora is a good polyvalent distro :D
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: youve missed some files in /dev or not updated your /etc/fstab correctly
<shad0w1e> _ /sbin/init: 428: cannot create /dev/null: Read-only file system
<shad0w1e> _ /sbin/init: 429: cannot open /dev/console: No such file
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: did you edit your /etc/fstab?
<shad0w1e> there. I didnt pase those two lines before. I get those two errors as well on startop
<ubuntu> yum is the equivalent of apt there...
<GTswagger> Putting Ubuntu on my g/f's laptop... but need to know how to become root in Ubuntu...   what do I do?
<shad0w1e> of course!
* darkaudit tried the ver in the Debian repos... *ugly* :p
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: need to change what is loaded to / and change its file system type
<Xanadu> GTswagger: su -s
<mebaran151> GTswagger, sudo
<shad0w1e> Lathiat: I changed it to xfs
<Xanadu> i mean sudo -s
<mebaran151> if you want a REAL root
<shad0w1e> from ext2
<Xanadu> soz
<mebaran151> in sudo -s
<mebaran151> type passwd
<mebaran151> and you can set a a root password
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: did you change the hda1 to, whatever
<GTswagger> awesome -- one sec
<shad0w1e> Lathiat: yes
<ubuntu> gentoo got its emerge which is a very good concept, taking sources and compile them instead of dezipping an archive :s
<shad0w1e> hde1
<mebaran151> otherwise it gives the local user the power to do root actions upon entry of his pword
<shad0w1e> I also changed it in the menu.lst argument that is passed to linux
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: then uh, i have no idea, it looks like the copy command didnt get everything
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: do you still have your old partition?
<ih8evil> darkaudit, I'm REALLY new to Linux, and I don't know what's going on. You think you could help guide me through this?
<shad0w1e> Lathiat: yes, on another drive
<shad0w1e> do you suggest I do it again?
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: it might be easiest to reinstall ubuntu on your new partition, and then copy your data accross
<ubuntu> well, none of you experienced the problem i enounced, i'll tell my friend to try ubuntu another time :D
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: to save messing around all afternoon
<shad0w1e> Lathiat: By data, do you mean home directories?
<holycow> ubuntu, if he used gentoo, and couldn't figure out how to fix firefox on ubuntu ..... don't bother worying yoru self about that dude
<shad0w1e> cause theres a lot more than that...
<Lathiat> shad0w1e: yes
<darkaudit> ih8evil: another option is installing and running winetools. It's more step-by-step.
<GTswagger> ggrrrrrrrrrrrr
<GTswagger> As root, # modprobe ndiswrapper keeps returning permission denied... it's 644 on ndiswrapper.ko
<ih8evil> darkaudit, alright, where do I do that?
<shad0w1e> okay screw it , I'll reinstall....
<shad0w1e> Lathiat: Thanks, though
<Lathiat> ubuntu: his problem is likely either bad hardware (ram, etc, that can be testedby choosing memtest from the boot menu)
<Lathiat> ubuntu: or, he did something with his system
<Lathiat> ubuntu: which was bad
<ubuntu> no, i didn't mean to fix the issue, jsut, to know if ubuntu was the responsible...
<mebaran151> sounds like a system
<mebaran151> thing
<mebaran151> sounds like someone destoryed the initrd
<ubuntu> what if everyone knew that problem....
<mebaran151> or something
<Xanadu> mebaran151 i've downloaded kernel-image-2.6.0-ruby-athlon_10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<mebaran151> ok
<Xanadu> gonna try install it
<Xanadu> wish me luck!
<Lathiat> Xanadu: uh, ou really dont want that
<mebaran151> try dpkg -i as root
<mebaran151> ok
<Lathiat> Xanadu: thats terribly old
<Lathiat> Xanadu: and possibly wont work very well
<mebaran151> heheh
<Xanadu> hmm
<mebaran151> what would be better Lathiat
<mebaran151> Ruby is done with their work yet
<Lathiat> mebaran151: What is he trying to do
<mebaran151> he wants two keyboards
<mebaran151> and two mice
<mebaran151> on one computer
<Lathiat> for two X servers?
<Xanadu> got the two mice
<Xanadu> lathiat yeah
<mebaran151> two seperate but equal X  Servers
<Lathiat> right
<mebaran151> two mice is not heard
<Xanadu> got everything except 2 keyboards
<Lathiat> ubuntu has some support for that
<drcode> any one know channel about vcd tools here in freenode?
<mebaran151> I sound like Plessy vs. Feurgeuson
<Lathiat> let me check hangon
<GTswagger> Any ideas why #modprobe ndiswrapper returns operation not permitted as root??
<drcode> I want to know if I Can put sub title into mpeg
<ubuntu> someone uses totem?
<mebaran151> you cant
<Xanadu> ok whats the concensus - i shouldn't install this deb?
<ubuntu> based on gstreamer?
<Lathiat> Xanadu: how are the keyboards connected?
<Lathiat> ubuntu: yeh
<bloggernauta> i dont know the default password for root, please someone help me :)
<mebaran151> you cant put a sub title in mpeg
<Xanadu> one thru ps2 and one through usb
<Lathiat> bloggernauta: there is no default root pass
<Lathiat> bloggernauta: second, getting url
<ubuntu> can you play dvds?
<darkaudit> ih8evil: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/universe/binary-i386/winetools_2.1.1-1~5.04ubp1_all.deb
<mebaran151> I tried
<bloggernauta> ow man
<bloggernauta> i need this to configure my machine
<darkaudit> easier to just dl this than to go mucking about with your sources.list
<ubuntu> how to play wmv?
<Lathiat> bloggernauta: run 'sudo su'
<mebaran151> bloggernauta use sudo s
<Lathiat> bloggernauta: to get root
<drcode> If U put in sources.list the wine deb server , It will also download winetools
<darkaudit> ubuntu: w32codecs package
<Xanadu> lathiat i was going to try two through ps2 but i think that's a bit hard-core for now
<mebaran151> why not do both usb
<qwm> where can i find the ubuntu-calendar package?
<Lathiat> Xanadu: yeh umm, im not sure how to do this stuff specifically, do you need a kernel patch?
<mebaran151> that would probably be easier
<mebaran151> yeah you do
<mebaran151> you need Ruby
<ubuntu> all of you using sudo, why not do sudo passwd and log as root...
<bloggernauta> how can i have access to super user configs if root don't have a pass
<Xanadu> i'm running out of usb keyboards ;)
<mebaran151> you can wrap in a library
<Lathiat> ubuntu: Because there is no need to
<ubuntu> can i get it on apt?
<mebaran151> probably
<Lathiat> ubuntu: w32codecs?
<ubuntu> yep
<mello> Lathiat: hey
<bloggernauta> but here on my machine the system ask for a pass
<Xanadu> is there no way to seperate the keyboards on the hotplug side of things?
<ubuntu> is it an rpm?
<Lathiat> mello: hey
<mello> Lathiat: i've booted ubuntu
<ubuntu> :d
<darkaudit> ubuntu: it's in backports, Marillat, or Cerkinfo repos
<Lathiat> mello: o, hang on a second
<mello> k
<Nalioth> howdy
<bloggernauta> i used de sudo command and nothing different happens
<Nalioth> dagnabit it's been a long workday
<Lathiat> mello: run "cat /proc/partitions" and paste to me in private
<Xanadu> bloggernauta what were u expecting?
<JDahl> Have anyone here had problems with random lock-ups on Ubuntu on a Dell Optiplex? I've had to powercycle my machine a few times - I can ping it from another host, but not ssh to it or anything. I think it has to do with a ATAPI CD-ROM errors and humongous time-outs
<bloggernauta> :S
<ih8evil> darkaudit, alright, time for me to show how much of a noob I am. Two files: control.tar.gz, data.tar.gz, and a file(?) debian-binary. what do I do here?
<bloggernauta> i need to configure my lan
<mebaran151> Xanadu, the problem I think is that keybd code
<bloggernauta> but i need the super user pass
<mebaran151> is very kernel intensive
<mebaran151> and is loaded quite early
<bloggernauta> and i haven't becaus my pass dont work
<synd> can anyone help me figure out why my CD Player is skipping when playing CDs?
<Lathiat> bloggernauta: how are you tryign to configure your LAN
<blake> hellow
<mebaran151> it is not really controlled by hotplug
<neoliminal> ok, so now I can't make it crash.
<Lathiat> bloggernauta: most things on ubuntu ask you to enter our password
<bloggernauta> by the common way
<Lathiat> bloggernauta: the same one you login with
<Lathiat> bloggernauta: *your passwor
<Lathiat> d
<bloggernauta> i see
<hp> what happened with the root password?
<darkaudit> ih8evil: you want to just dl it to your home dir, then run sudo dpkg -i (whatever the filename is)
<Nalioth> synd how old is the CD drive?
<IIIEars> Welcome fellow new Ubuntu users (((HUG))) - lol
<darkaudit> you don't need to unpack it
<darkaudit> IIIEars!
<bloggernauta> but my password dont work
<blake> ..............so i mounted my ntfs hard drive and now it says i do not have permittion to acess the drive .............can anyone tel me how to fix that?????
<Xanadu> IIIEars does that mean u're a new Ubuntu user?
<ubuntu> thank you all bye!!!
<mebaran151> blake it is a root thing
<mebaran151> I forgot what you add
<blake> i was in root
<mebaran151> yeah
<IIIEars> nah i am a seasoned newb - 2 full weeks - roflmao
<mebaran151> whatever mounts it
<synd> Nalioth, a couple years. its a Asus 48x!6x48
<Lathiat> blake: add ,uid=1000
<mebaran151> whoever mounts
<Nalioth> synd, do you dual boot?
<Lathiat> blake: to the options in /etc/fstab
<mebaran151> gets only the access
<Lathiat> blake: usually after 'defaults'
<bloggernauta> how you do this blake
<synd> Nalioth, no, not anymore
<Xanadu> blake put something like this in your fstab: /dev/sda1       /mnt/C          ntfs    ro,user,gid=100,umask=0222      0      0
<blake> how do i unmount the dard drive
* Nalioth could tell someone what to do with a ntfs partition.... <EG>
<neoliminal> where can I find information about the last crash I had?
<Xanadu> blake: umount /mnt/C (or wherever u mounted it)
<darkaudit> Nalioth: now, now... this is a family channel ;)
<Nalioth> synd, was just wonderin if it worked under another OS, have you booted with knoppix/other live cd and checked function?
<blake> i tryed ther
<blake> that
<neoliminal> is there a corefile?
<Xanadu> with sudo
<blake> but let me try again
<Xanadu> blake with sudo
<bloggernauta> give me the command line of sudo
<synd> Nalioth, its worked on another OS, i used it with windows and it worked fine. got rid of windows after i got into ubuntu
<neoliminal> When you have a kernel panic, is there log file to look at?
<Xanadu> bloggernauta: sudo -s
<sbcl3> where can I chose a different gnome splash screen? I hate the ubuntu brown.
<bloggernauta> thanks
<ih8evil> darkaudit, I get this error: " winetools depends on xdialog; however: Package xdialog is not installed. winetools depends on gtk-smooth-themes; however: Package gtk-smooth-themes is not installed. dpkg: error processing winetools (--install): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing: winetools"
<blake> what does sudo stand for
<synd> Nalioth, the same similar skipping happens with my laptop when playing a CD. both CD players worked fine when i was using Warty, but when i upped to Hoary, they started this skipping
<Xanadu> super user something something
<neoliminal> su stands for "super user"
<neoliminal> the do stands for .. um  .. do
<Xanadu> lol
<IIIEars> Ubuntu Linux is the Darndest thing. - Windows locks up at least once a day. - it never happens anymore. is my computer "On"?
<darkaudit> ih8evil: sudo apt-get install (those files)
<synd> IIIEars, ?
<Nalioth> synd, guess you covered all the bases, i'm at this point, lost.
<sbcl3> anyone know where the gnome splash screens are managed?
<neoliminal> Does anyone know if kernel panics save a log file?
<darkaudit> then retry the dpkg -i
<bloggernauta> someone knows how to create a home network (broadband) with linux
<synd> Nalioth, i tried the turning on DMA.. but no use
<bloggernauta> more or less 3 machines
<levander> are there any irc clients that support both the yahoo and irc protocols besides gaim?
<darkaudit> apt-get will get the dependencies. dpkg will not
<Nalioth> synd, we have surpassed the extent of my knowledge
<IIIEars> J/k - i can't even break Ubuntu using Synaptic multiple package redos make it very tough indeed. - lol
<synd> Nalioth, how do i check where my cdrom is actually located?
<levander> and, is it the general opinion that x-chat is better than gaim for irc?
<blake> it says unmount command not found
<synd> Nalioth, like is it /dev/cdrom?
<Lathiat> blake: its umount, not unmount (no n)
<Nalioth> synd issue the "mount" command all by itself
<Lathiat> levander: most people find x-chat better
<bloggernauta> ?
<Lathiat> levander: but what ever works for you...
<Xanadu> IIIEars I have managed to break Synaptic unrecoverably. It now gives me constant errors. It is impossible to fix. I am very proud of myself
<Lathiat> Xanadu: Haha good work. what are the errors?
<levander> Lathiat: but x-chat doesn't support yahoo protocol?
<Lathiat> Xanadu: you may simple need to run reload
<psychonate> levander, There is something called bitlbee that allows you to use many IM protocols in any IRC client, but it's sort of weird.
<Lathiat> levander: no, x-chat is only for IRC
<blake> ok thanks
<synd> Nalioth, i see nothing that refers to the cdrom..?
<Lathiat> levander: gaim is the better thing to use for instant messanging
<IIIEars> rofl - okay i'll keep trying.
<levander> Lathiat: am just getting frustrated with a few "quirks" of gaim
<Xanadu> Lathiat it's all about Webmin or something
<blake> where's that commnad that you sugested
<sbcl3> anyone know where gnome's splash screen is kept?
<Lathiat> levander: such sa?
<blake> the drive is hdb1
<Xanadu> Lathiat really nothing will fix it
<sproingie> howdy.  anyone have tips on how to add debian experimental to sources.list?
<nate____> does ssh use only TCP, or does it use UDP too?
<Lathiat> sbcl3: yeh.. hangon
<blake> and the location is /mnt/music
<sproingie> tried adding it and pinning it low priority, but I get GPG errors
<Lathiat> sbcl3: did you just want to change it?
<sbcl3> yes
<sproingie> W: GPG error: http://ftp.us.debian.org unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1D53D8C4F368D5D
<Xanadu> To trash Synaptic: install PHP and Webmin
<bloggernauta> someone knows?
<darkaudit> sproingie: why?
<Nalioth> synd i believe the hardware is located at /dev/cdrom, but ubuntue maps it to your system at /media (when something is loaded)
<Xanadu> then download the PHP sources
<bloggernauta> how to do a home network
<sproingie> darkaudit: why do i want them?  because i need ghc-6.4, which isn't in breezy
<Xanadu> then install them over your current version
<bloggernauta> a gateway to internet
<bloggernauta> like windows xp does
<Xanadu> then delete your current php version manually
<Lathiat> Xanadu: why the hell are you doing that
<psychonate> nate____, a little trick: 'grep ssh /etc/servies'
<Xanadu> then install PHP5 from source
<nate____> psychonate: thanks
<Lathiat> sproingie: umm, dude, why are you adding debian sources
<Lathiat> sproingie: thats baddd
<Lathiat> sproingie: what are you looking for?
<bloggernauta> if someone knows call me in pvt please
<psychonate> nate____, services*
<IIIEars> xanadu - nice tip thanks - a webserver was my next project - i promise to be careful.
<Lathiat> bloggernauta: yeh
<Lathiat> bloggernauta: install the package
<Lathiat> bloggernauta: 'firestarter'
<bloggernauta> how i do this?
<Xanadu> Lathiat the php versions on apt were just too old and had one particular bug that happened to be fired off by one of my programs
<blake> : /dev/sda1       /mnt/C          ntfs    ro,user,gid=100,umask=0222      0      0
<sproingie> Lathiat: just said.  ghc-6.4
<levander> Lathiat: one, the interface is wierd.  There's a "Buddy List" that list all your buddies on the networks you've logged onto.  To log onto a network, there are like four buttons you gotta click around to find to log onto a network.  Why they don't just put all networks in that list, then you click on a network to logon, when you log on, the list expands and shows all your buddies that network... Something like that.  There are just places w
<Lathiat> Xanadu: oh, right
<darkaudit> sproingie: there are obscure tricks to getting experimental to work with apt. They've made it intentionally difficult to get to...
<mebaran151> anybody here
<blake> what does fstab stand for
<mebaran151> crimsun anyone
<Lathiat> levander: i just use autologin and they alll login on tstart
<sproingie> darkaudit: actually it doesn't even work for sid
<mebaran151> who would like to fix my virtual devices
<levander> Lathiat: and don't some IRC clients have buttons setup for you to press to go "invisible" in IRC?
<Xanadu> mebaran151 whats wrong with them?
<Lathiat> sproingie: ghc is in the universe archive
<ih8evil> darkaudit, I installed those files, attempted to 'dpkg' again, and got the same errors.
<mebaran151> oh
<sproingie> Lathiat: ghc-6.2 is in universe
<Lathiat> sproingie: or did you specifically need 6.4 as opposed to 6.2 ?
<IIIEars> maybe considering making a bootable iso server instead of a Hard drive install
<mebaran151> my printer virtual device
<blake> what does fstab stand for ....anyone
<sproingie> Lathiat: 6.4, specifically.  it's for pugs
<darkaudit> hmm...
<psychonate> file system tab or something?
<Lathiat> sproingie: oh, umm
<levander> Lathiat: yeah, but I got about eight networks, 6 of them i rarely log onto
<mebaran151> on usb:// is not set up correctly
<blake> ook
<blake> ok
<bloggernauta> how can i install the firestarter?
<Lathiat> sproingie: well ignore those errors
<Lathiat> sproingie: install ghc
<darkaudit> ih8evil: ok, then... you're runnin hoary?
<Lathiat> sproingie: but then take that source back out immediately before you do anything else
<ih8evil> darkaudit, yeah
<Xanadu> blake: static information about the filesystems
<psychonate> or file system table? hell if I know
<ih8evil> darkaudit, oh, wait, it seems like I got errors when installing those
<IIIEars> bloggernauta - add "universe" to the list of repositories in synaptic and search firestarter.
<Lathiat> psychonate: fstab is file system tab yeh
<psychonate> yays
<darkaudit> ih8evil: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<blake> how do i get to fstab???
<oon_> :)
<psychonate> the aterm included in Ubuntu is too old
<Xanadu> you got fstab
<darkaudit> ih8evil: add these lines: deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Nalioth> blake ubuntuforums.org
<IIIEars> bloggernauta - logging out then back in adds makes it run without a terminal window open.
<Xanadu> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Nalioth> blake ubuntulinux.org see the wiki
<darkaudit> ih8evil: and: deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<bloggernauta> please repeat the thing of universe
<bloggernauta> i search for and do what?
<Lathiat> darkaudit: what is he trying to install?
<sproingie> Lathiat: i can't ignore the errors, it doesn't appear that it will actually update
<darkaudit> Lathiat: winetools
<Lathiat> sproingie: it will, its just whinging about gpg
<Lathiat> darkaudit: bleh, ok
<Lathiat> sproingie: it should be ignorable
<psychonate> It was a pain in the bum bum to get one that could go borderless.
<IIIEars> bloggernauta - while you have synaptic and "Universe enabled check out "Torsmo" system monitor it is amazing.
<psychonate> torsmo :)
<Xanadu> fstab officially stands for "file system table"
<sproingie> Lathiat: ah, so it is.  actually it doesnt seem to work at all for experimental, but it does ok for unstable.  weird.
<ih8evil> darkaudit, ok, I added those, saved, and closed
<psychonate> Xanadu, That was my second guess up top :)
<Lathiat> sproingie: so just install ghc, but please remove that source after
<bloggernauta> how man i don't understand nothing
<Lathiat> sproingie: otherwise your system will di ehorribly
<Xanadu> 10 points psychonate
<Lathiat> sproingie: and dont run upgrade ! :)
<darkaudit> ih8evil: run synaptic and hit 'reload' (it's the same as apt-get update)
<Xanadu> i just looked online - i'm too stupid to guess
<psychonate> IIIEars, I don't like how torsmo "flicks" in and out though (I guess when it's updating)
<bloggernauta> please call me in pvt i can't read that much, i'm a brazilian and don't understand too much
<darkaudit> ih8evil: you'll get some errors when it starts, but it's safe to ignore them
<Nalioth> IIIEars, torsmo didnt work for me
<sproingie> Lathiat: i thought if i pinned it down to low level it would be ok.  but i'll take your advice
<Xanadu> does anyone here actually work on ubuntu officially?
<Nalioth> IIIEars, threw strange errors and wouldnt start
<IIIEars> ibloggernauta - open synaptic - open the title bar "repositories" on the list that opens put a check mark in the "Universe" community supported libraries.
<Lathiat> sproingie: yeh taht could work, but its generally bad
<sproingie> aw yah there's ghc 6.4
<sproingie> now to get to work on darcs and pugc
<Lathiat> sproingie: woo :)
<sproingie> pugs
<IIIEars> nalioth - ugh - i wish i had those errors i might of been able to help.
<revelater> how do i start the cups server again?
<Nalioth> IIIEars, installed via apt
<ih8evil> darkaudit, I hit reload, saw a status bar come and go. now what?
<darkaudit> ih8evil: once it's finished updating the lists, winetools should be listed under 'new in repository'
<IIIEars> ah - i am a linux wimp - used synaptic - though it shouldn't make a difference though should it?
<Geezer041> Would somebody be able to help me install Firefox extensions? Noobie!!
<darkaudit> if not, do a search for 'winetools' and install it...
<Xanadu> Geezer041 what extensions?
<Geezer041> not sure - flashgot
<Geezer041> i want others too
<Xanadu> Geezer041 click on Tools/Extensions/Get more extensions in firefox
<Geezer041> yes, have done
<mello> Lathiat: do you think you could help one of my friends out with the same problem?
<Xanadu> right now pick which ones you want and click on 'em
<Geezer041> downloaded flashgot and in xp it auto installs them
<mello> one of our "leet" friends just showed us ubuntu
<mello> we're newbs
<ih8evil> darkaudit, um, where is 'new is repository'? I see winetools in the large list with a red square next to it
<IIIEars> bloggernauta - still there? - how is it going?
<Xanadu> Geezer041 so what's the prob?
<Lathiat> mello: sure
<darkaudit> ih8evil: right click on it and tell it to reinstall
<Xanadu> Geezer041 just close and reopen firefox and they should be up & running
<mello> sweet, he's coming
<Geezer041> OK
<amonkey> how can i shutdown a win2k comp (on my lan) from ubuntu(or *nix for that matter), i tried cedega shutdown.exe which is the standard windows utility for doing it, but i got some enviroment errors.
<Geezer041> Its not there
<Geezer041> I downloaded it but it didnt install it
<IIIEars> anyone noticed trouble with the default email client? "Evolution" is it just me?
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<Xanadu> Geezer041 did u click on "Install Now"?
<IIIEars> Hello Hybrid_Goth.
<ih8evil> darkaudit, I get a warning: about to intall software that [b] can't be authenticated[/b] !
<psychonate> Does anyone use the sensors package? I don't know how to set these things up.
<Geezer041> yes
<blake> what does rw mena
<blake> mean
<Xanadu> Geezer041 and it said it installed right?
<darkaudit> ih8evil: don't worry about that... but in the future you'll need to get their GPG key...
<darkaudit> s/need/want
<lampshade> damn can xmms suck more
<Geezer041> no it DL's then i have a file in the firefox DL console
<psychonate> I like XMMS :(
<lampshade> does it not lock constantly on you?
<Xanadu> Geezer041 did u left-click or right-click?
<mello> t1234: he
<mello> y
<Geezer041> left click on install now
<Nalioth> IIIEars, are u familiar with evolution?
<psychonate> lampshade, never locks up
<t1234> yeah
<ih8evil> darkaudit, alright, I've marked it, now just apply?
<darkaudit> yep
<mello> Lathiat: t1234 is his name, he's a beginner, could you help him get AAC support and his winXP harddrive working?
<Lathiat> t1234: Hi there
<t1234> what's up
<IIIEars> Yes - i can set it up - it stalls after retrieving my  half of my mails and then locks up tight.
<lampshade> I hate media in linux it never works for me.  Like I have totem working the best out of the big 3 but even that's like ok at best
<Geezer041> Should i have R clicked and DL'd to extensions folder?
<Lathiat> t1234: hold on a second
<ih8evil> darkaudit, alright, now what?
<Lathiat> t1234: just figuring out aac supprot
<Nalioth> does anyone in here know what happened to the weather part of Evolution?
<t1234> alright cool
<Lathiat> t1234: what program are you using to play AAC files?
<Xanadu> Okay Geezer041 it's doing the same to me :(
<darkaudit> ih8evil: open a terminal and runn winetools
<amonkey> lampshade: the most annoying thing for me in ubuntu is that embedded videos usually work right.
<t1234> in windows im using itunes
<mello> he's using rhythmbox
<mello> default
<mello> it's what i use, it works just fine
<psychonate> lampshade, I prefer XMMS for audio, mplayer for video, and XINE for DVDs heh
<t1234> well in ubuntu
<Nalioth> t1234, you go, mister!
<Lathiat> t1234: in that case
<Lathiat> t1234: you may like rhythmbox
<Lathiat> t1234: it has a similar style of interface
<Lathiat> t1234: ok so to install AAC support for that, we need to do a couple of things
<IIIEars> totem for DVDs isn't the best - I'll try XINE
<psychonate> I really like XINE for DVDs
<ChrisC_> howdy folks ... I'm setting up a hoary machine ...
<hybrid_goth> Lathiat: i believe mplayer plays aac
<darkaudit> IIIEars: xine is my favorite movie player...
<hybrid_goth> the *real* mplayer
<psychonate> good menu support
<Lathiat> hybrid_goth: yeh, so can gstreamer stuff
<ChrisC_> does the default hoary install have an ftpd running?
<samuel> sup all
<hybrid_goth> not ubuntu mplayer
<Lathiat> t1234: sorry please wait a little longer
<t1234> no problem
<samuel> im thinking of simply getting rid of windows altogether and running win4lin
* darkaudit compiled a custom .deb of mplayer from orig. source
<samuel> any experiences with win4lin out there?
<IIIEars> synaptic is great i have installed XINE already. - wide grin
<darkaudit> samuel: you have to pay for software updates
<Lathiat> samuel: never used it, i foudn vmware good tho for running windows
* hybrid_goth compiled mplayer source
<samuel> i dont really want to pay 100 USD and then find out its not much better than wine
<Xanadu> mplayer sucks and xine sucks most
<Lathiat> samuel: and qemu is a good open source and free alternative
<ih8evil> darkaudit, i went through and an error came up: "Wine has exited with a failure status of 2"
<Xanadu> you people should try vlc
<Lathiat> eww vlc, totem. :)
<samuel> Lathiat, qemu? is that like wine?
<Lathiat> samuel: no
* jsgotangco remembers he needs to download some vlc sound plugins
<Lathiat> samuel: its a computer emulator
<darkaudit> grumble... lemme see...
<Lathiat> samuel: runs a copy of windows in a "virtual computer"
<hybrid_goth> Xanadu: Looks to complicated... i didnt see a folder with all the codecs
<Lathiat> t1234: ok, so
<samuel> Lathiat, i see.... same as vmware?
<sbcl3> no one knows where the gnome splash screen can be changed?
<Lathiat> samuel: yes
<Xanadu> hybrid_goth why you telling me?
<lampshade> yeah I take that back, the only thing that works for me is totem.  The rest choke and die
<Lathiat> sbcl3: install gtweakui
<Lathiat> sbcl3: and you can use that to change it
<samuel> Lathiat, thanks, ill look into that!
<lampshade> consistently, that's really odd.  And kinda pathetic imho...... wtf is going on
<hybrid_goth> Xanadu: you said we should try vlc
<ChrisC_> does the default hoary install have an ftpd running?
<Xanadu> yeah
<Xanadu> vlc rocks the party
<Lathiat> ChrisC_: no
<Lathiat> ChrisC_: No external services are running by default
<samuel> Lathiat, would i be installing windows into qemu sort of thing?
<Lathiat> samuel: yes
<Xanadu> i use vlc on windowz and ubuntu
<Nalioth> Xanadu, i only like vlc in its Mac OSX guise
<darkaudit> ih8evil: ok... back to sidenet... download the recent binaries to your home folder and run setup from there... it'll walk you through what's needed
<Lathiat> t1234: Are you around?
<ChrisC_> I tried to install vsftpd but it won't start (or I don't know how to properly start it)
<t1234> yeah im here
<Lathiat> ChrisC_: proftpd works
<darkaudit> http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<t1234> just instruct me
<Lathiat> t1234: ok so go
<Xanadu> i've found it pretty similar on ubuntu and windowz which is one of the reasons i like it Nalioth - guess it should be similar on Mac
<samuel> Lathiat, thanks... im on it...
<Lathiat> t1234: system->administration->synaptic package manager
<Xanadu> vlc plays EVERYTHING
<t1234> got it
<darkaudit> ih8evil: when it asks you what to do, open the archive manager and extract to your home folder
<hybrid_goth> MPlayer play everyone
<Lathiat> t1234: then select settings->repositories
<Lathiat> t1234: select add, then press custom
<Lathiat> t1234: then paste this line into th ebox
<Lathiat> t1234: deb http://apt.cerkinfo.be/ unstable main contrib non-free
<t1234> okay
<t1234> done
<darkaudit> hybrid_goth: I like xine's ability to skim through a clip...
<ChrisC_> I got vsftpd to work on a warty trial run I did a few months ago, but this time I get "500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket"
<Lathiat> t1234: hit ok to everything
<Lathiat> t1234: let it reload your package list
<Lathiat> t1234: say when done
<Xanadu> does Xine play real media?
<hybrid_goth> darkaudit: mplayer does that since xine is based on it
<Lathiat> ChrisC_: yarr, just use proftpd,i  know it works :)
<Xanadu> does Xine play quicktime?
<Xanadu> does Xine play wma?
<darkaudit> Xanadu: yep
<Lathiat> Xanadu: most of them well play anthing, depending on what codecs you have installed
<ChrisC_> Lathiat: ok, thanks :)
<t1234> uhhh its done but it said "could not download all repositories
<Xanadu> so Xine and mplayer are related?
<Lathiat> t1234: ermm, does this machine have internet access?
<Lathiat> t1234: sure it isnt just complaining about GPG? (cus thats not a problem)
<t1234> im not sure..but yeah i have internet access
<psychonate> yays, sensors working
<Xanadu> i gotta say mplayer does something to the colours that just makes everything look sooo pretty - some fancy algorithms going down there
<Nalioth> Xanadu, i've only used it on the Mac and ubuntu, and i find the UI quite different (guess thats the weird mac look, eh?)
<transgress> how dangerous is it to install transcode from testing?
<psychonate> I prefer to use mplayer from the CL
<Xanadu> nalioth yeah those mac guys like to skin everything up don't they?
<ih8evil> darkaudit, I'm on "Open Files", with two empty boxes
<Nalioth> Xanadu, i think its in the mac dev bible or something
<Xanadu> lol
<darkaudit> ih8evil: did you already extract the sidenet binaries?
<Xanadu> nalioth there's something to be said about programmers who think about user interface *first* and not *last*
<ih8evil> darkaudit, ah, extracting. skipped a step
<blake> ok
<Xanadu> damn i gotta get to bed! got work tomorrow (well today actually)
<cuti> what is ubuntu stand for people
<mello> good
<cuti> what is it mean
<mello> awesome
<cuti> oh
<cuti> really?
<mello> humanity towards others
<cuti> it's not english?
<mello> no, heee i'm kididng
<yyc747> what exactly has to be done during install to select an already created empty partition?  my friend claimed it wiped his windows partition during install, and I want to know if it was an easy mistake to make, or whether he's just stupid
<mello> it's an african language
<cuti> oh
<mello> yep
<cuti> cool
<mello> weird name, but it makes sense
<cuti> :D
<cuti> yeah very weird
<blake> i have mounted the drive and i can ONLY acess them in the root term is there any other way around this?
<darkaudit> ih8evil: once extracted, open a terminal, cd to the folder you extracted to, and run ./setup
<mello> and it dominates linux
<Lathiat> blake: are you mounting a windwos partition?
<blake> them being the folders in the drive
<Xanadu> blake have u mounted through fstab?
<Lathiat> blake: if so, edit our fstab, and add ",uid=1000" to the options, probably after default
<cuti> lol
<cuti> my bad, thanks zeeble :)
<blake> i don't know how to edit the fstab
<cuti> vim blake
<blake> it looks really hard
<Xanadu> blake: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Xanadu> just go to the end of the file
<Xanadu> hang on ill msg you this is gonna get comple
<mainer> i like nano:)
<Xanadu> x
<darkaudit> ih8evil: it'll step you through what you need to do, and also dl what it needs...
<stormy73034> i hate vi
<mainer> yep
<blake> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<blake> #
<blake> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<blake> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<blake> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<blake> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<blake> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<zeeble> yikes
<blake> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<blake> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<darkaudit> oops :)
<nomasteryoda> blake, there's www.pastebin.com for that
<nomasteryoda> tip i learned here on this channel
<hybrid_goth> wow
<hybrid_goth> hey nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> hey
<stormy73034> should i setup a ubuntu web server or a differnt flavor
<zeeble> stormy73034: ubuntu web-server? or do you mean apache?
<nomasteryoda> stormy73034, ubuntu will work nicely for a web server..
* darkaudit needs to get to bed...
<stormy73034> apache running on ubuntu
<stormy73034> k
<stormy73034> debian?
<nomasteryoda> ampache too if you want to access your music from afar
<zeeble> stormy73034: will work just fine. just follow standard securing procedures
<zeeble> the heck is ampache?
<nomasteryoda> mp3, ogg, media player
<stormy73034> typo
<nomasteryoda> google it
<nomasteryoda> not type
<nomasteryoda> not typo
<nomasteryoda> lol
<zeeble> hehe, it exists. nice :)
<stormy73034> ahhhhhh
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> try the demo
<nomasteryoda> very cool
<stormy73034> cool just started to play with linux i found this flavor to be the best for my tasts
<zeeble> not bad. looks like audioscrobbler
<nomasteryoda> stormy73034, Ubuntu is pretty darn cool
<nomasteryoda> rated one of the best distros
<stormy73034> nomasteryoda yeah i really like it
<Lathiat> Sorry guys
<Lathiat> I have to go, time for a break
<Lathiat> the couple people I'm still helping in private I will finsih with
<nomasteryoda> zeeble, you can get a pre-packaged setup for ampache too at apacheusers.org... #ampache guys told me about it
<stormy73034> i tried debian mandrake susie and slackware ohhh knoppitx
<mainer> arch is nice,too,i686 and you can do just minimal install,too
<mainer> cross between gentoo/crux/arch's own stuff
<mvbr> Hello, how would I go abouts partitioning my harddrive?
<mainer> from installer?
<mvbr> in general [ i think ] 
<mainer> i'll hunt for a link
<mvbr> thanks :)
<zeeble> using fdisk... simple partitioning would be about one / of about 4-5GB, and a /home of 2-3GB, and a 512MB swap. if you want something more elaborate, then it depends on your needs. you'll want /home, /, /boot, /usr, /usr/local, /var, /opt and swap...
<mvbr> mmm fdisk thanks :D
<zeeble> Does your comp have a floppy drive?
<mvbr> Yes.
<zeeble> Ok, then if you have access to a DOS boot disk, then check out http://www.ranish.com, they have a fairly nice free partitioner called Ranish Partition Manager.
<mvbr> Thank-you.
<jiyuu0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=167002&postcount=1
<mainer> mvbr i like using gparted from within linux,if you partiton with windows or dos,use fdisk,fips,or ranish i guess
<zeeble> jiyuu0: there's a second ubuntu unofficial disk?
<jiyuu0> zeeble, :)
<jiyuu0> 2 version of the CD
<jiyuu0> 1 just the normal Add-on
<jiyuu0> the other, Add-On + Bootable CD
<jiyuu0> Bootable CD = SystemRescueCd.org
<mainer> mvbr:   http://www.somuch.com/listem.asp?TopicID=24&TopicName=Open+Source&CategoryID=90&CategoryName=Newbie
<mvbr> thanks mainer
<mvbr> http://obscurethoughts.net/irc-help-channels/
<zeeble> jiyuu0: heh, did'nt know that :) been a while since i installed
<mvbr> thats results so far.
<mainer> lots of new to linux sites/resources/guides
<mvbr> you've silently participated ;)
<jiyuu0> zeeble, the add-on cd is still new
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> is there a firefox 1.03 backported?
<Dreamer3> to hoary?
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, the security fixes are
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: yeah i know, but i have a serious bug... so i wonder if backports has 1.03 or i need to just install the bunary
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, what bug?
<jiyuu0> Dreamer3, yes... there's 1.03 in backports
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: browser tears up terrible when using backpackit.com
<Dreamer3> jiyuu0: do you have the rep url handy?
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, don't see it here
<darGor> hey.. can anyone help me? i've problems with audio.. i open video files with totem, xine or mplayer, but i cant listen anything. but i can play mp3s, it's all OK, but can listen video files.
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: it's when you're using the app
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, what app?
<Burgundavia> oh, the one in the website
<Burgundavia> I get it
<Burgundavia> file a bug
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: well, i'm going to see if the newer version fixes it
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: I found some decompilers
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, please remember that decompiling is probably illegal
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, it depends on what you are doing
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: not it is not DMCA reverse engineering
<hybrid_goth> t/o/no
<Dreamer3> jiyuu0: downloading
<Dreamer3> i'll be happy if that fixes it
<Dreamer3> if not, then it's prolly al inux thing :(
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: btw noone will complain for me decompiling Bess web filter :D
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, why do you need to decompile it?
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: to find exploits figure out how it works... My school uses it and my proxy doesnt get around "global blocking"
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, ah
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: yea but my jr high loves my proxy :P but if i can completely defeat bess <insert evil laugh>
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: what decompilers have u found?
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, web filters are evil
<hybrid_goth> goldfish: dcc a few on sf.net and a sucky rec
<hybrid_goth> goldfish: i am d/l dcc loking at the sf ones
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: yes very anti hacker. information should be *free*
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, what do they block/
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: slashdot for one images.google.com
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: stupid $#!+
<alainm> why does flash in firefox start to race in ubuntu?
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: all geocity is blocked
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, is that a loss?
<IIIEars> lol
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, that is a relic of a differnet internet age
<IIIEars> an internet "Age" is equal to .5 dog years - lol
<ih8evil> darkaudit, I just got an error while installing: AddCRL failed => 0x80090017(-2146893801) [OK] . I hit okay, and it keeps installing, and brings up: Wine has exited with a failure status of 194.
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: thats beside the point it is that it is limiting me it is anti freedom information should be free
<hegemony> any ideas why I'm getting thrown right to a grub command line when trying to boot off a ubuntu warty livecd?
<IIIEars> hybrid - can you run another machine as a proxy outside your wall?
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: yes but the global blocking blocks mp3s and such no matter where it is
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: it is an external proxy
<IIIEars> ssh - should fix that no?
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: yes but the school uses windows
<IIIEars> ugh
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: yes
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: i run portable firefox :P
<IIIEars> good
<IIIEars> a bootable Ubuntu iso can be crafted with everything you might need no/
<Choubaka> Yes.
<IIIEars> It wouldn't help anyone but you though. - :/
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: yea it could but those computers take forever to start and booting a livecd would take longer but yea it would work
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: yea I overclocked a few of the computers tho :P and a script kiddie watched me and did it to his computer but did it a gig at a time hahaha
<drcode> any one know in evoltion I Can work with gmail ?
<drcode> pop ?
<Burgundavia> drcode, you can use pop
<IIIEars> lol - that computer is now a good place to heat a "lean cuisine" lunch?
<Burgundavia> drcode, pretty easy
<allyn> yes anything should work on pop
<devnull> google has a pop interface too ?
<devnull> i mean gmail
<allyn> devnull only some people have a pop i believe
<drcode> where I need to put port 995?
<drcode> I try pop.gmail.com:995
<devnull> cool
<devnull> i have pop
<Burgundavia> drcode, gmail has instructions
<drcode> not for evolion
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: hahayea he thinks he is da sh!t but it is funny he knows soooooo much but cant use bittorrent and doesnt even know what *nix is
<drcode> I check it
<pinS> heh
<devnull> i bet you could try to follow along to one of the other ones
<IIIEars> I am still so new at Ubuntu my jaw dropped playing a DVD on a 1.3g machine that XP slogs on. - linux is great. - many thanks to crimsun and the others.
<drcode> it didnt work for me
<drcode> any help?
<pinS> IIIEars, welcom around!
<mpq> I need help with gtkpod
<holycow> time to watch the original matrix again
<holycow> later :)
<IIIEars> I sure wish video card manufacturers were more open with their code. - windows is too weak for the web it's only strong point is games.
<hybrid_goth> what command creates a new folder
<goldfish> mkdir
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<IIIEars> goldfish -  mkdir can i add extra commands for write permissions when it's made?
<goldfish> you can chmod it
<goldfish> to set permissions
<IIIEars> afterwards. - okay
<goldfish> yep.
<batkins_> can i suspend a logged-in user on ubuntu and switch to a different user?  similar to xp's switch users feature, i guess.
<IIIEars> goldfish - can the default Ubuntu build a program from source code?
<goldfish> IIIEars: dont think so
<goldfish> apt-get install build-essential
<crimsun> batkins_: there's no real equivalent to suspending a user. Linux supports true multiuser.
<goldfish> will get all you need
<mr_roboto> batkins: yes, it's on your k menu in kde or right-click on desktop
<bob2> goldfish: well, for basic programs
<batkins_> mr_roboto: i'd be using gnome
<bob2> anything more complicated than "hello world" will require other -dev packages
<IIIEars> Thank You
<batkins_> crimsun: can i suspend gnome sessions though?
<goldfish> Sorry, I'm a basic user :)
<bob2> crimsun: does hoary include the user-switch applet?
<crimsun> batkins_: they will all run concurrently
<mpq> is there a program that will sync an itunes db to an ipod?
<metalsand2> bob2: I unsubscribed from the mailing list
<crimsun> bob2: the fast one? not that I'm aware.
<Burgundavia> bob2, fast-user-switching?
<bob2> metalsand2: awesome
<Burgundavia> bob2, I think from breezy
<Burgundavia> s/from/for
<bob2> oh, dang
<metalsand2> bob2: I'm sorry. I couldn't hanlde 80 e-mails a day, but I did wait a couple of days to see if anyone would assist me. No one did.
<batkins_> crimsun: that would work.  i don't technically want them to stop working - i just want to be able to have a user's programs run in the background, log in with a different user and then potentially go back
<Burgundavia> bob2, there were so crackish things that needed to be fixed, so it missed UVF
<bob2> Burgundavia: hm...iirc it wasn't hig-compliant, too.
<Burgundavia> bob2, and some deps in gdm
<metalsand2> For the packages on the reposotories, how much testing is put on them before they're added?
<metalsand2> Like, what if someone just said "I ported this, it works" - do people actually run them and make sure it's not malicious or anything?
<Burgundavia> metalsand2, for universe, not much
<bob2> define "the repositories".
<bob2> if it's universe, whatever the maintainer does
<bob2> for main, tons
<metalsand2> What are the different levels?
<metalsand2> Main
<Burgundavia> metalsand2, stuff from debian is assumed to checked
<bob2> for the ubuntuguide ones "it builds? SHIP IT AND GET NEWBIES TO INSTALL IT"
<metalsand2> Universe, multiuniverse, packports?
<Burgundavia> metalsand2, new stuff in Ubuntu is checked
<calamari> hi
<drcode> now it work
<metalsand2> bob2: I still haven't gotten my card working... Although, I did remove my PCI internal wireless card, because people said it could potentiall be conflicting
<drcode> I forget to open pop support at gmail
<goldfish> calamari: hello
<metalsand2> bob2: So now I rmmod'd the old stuff I had, and uninstalled all packages.
<metalsand2> Now I'm starting from scratch
<metalsand2> and doing it all myself :x
<calamari> how's it going goldfish?
<goldfish> not bad :)
<goldfish> tired
<goldfish> it's 5 am, i shud sleep
<metalsand2> Three nights ago I stayled up all night, attempting to get my card to work.
<drcode> I am wating that evoltion will work with out http to connect to excange server ,
<drcode> wow it will be great
<Rubin> trying to figure out the best way to clone an ubuntu box
<metalsand2> bob2: You don't think I could have screwed anything up, do you?
<Rubin> is there a free 'ghost' type app?
<ali4728> Help!! How to configure PHP and POSRFIX to use mail() to send mail from my local comp / webserver!
<bob2> Rubin: partimage.
<chris_ubuntu> will an external serial modem automatically be recognized from ubuntu?
<bob2> ali4728: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<metalsand2> bob2: I really don't know what to do anymore... I'm thinking I may have screwed up my Ubuntu install. Perhaps I should just reformat and start with a brand new install.
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: no
<Rubin> bob2: thanks.
<chris_ubuntu> bob2, what do I need to do to get reliable dialup access?
<samuel> sup all
<hybrid_goth> chris_ubuntu: dsl
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: use the pppconfig tool to set itup, then "pon" and "poff" to enable and disable the connection
<hybrid_goth> thats reliable
<metalsand2> bob2 is ignoring me :(
<crimsun> metalsand2: he's kinda occupied
<bob2> metalsand2: no, I don't think reinstalling will help
<Rubin> if you can break it you can fix it
<metalsand2> crimsun: He just answered every single person aside from me. I already know he doesn't like me. :[
<bob2> jesus, stop it
<chris_ubuntu> bob2, I don't understand.  Can I expect to ultimately get some type of icon which people can double click to dial up.  This box has to be useful for guests at my home.
* metalsand2 cowers
<bob2> this is why I don't answer questions in here
<samuel> im installing windows 2000 on qemu, but the install has stalled for quite a while now... in the "installing devices" bit of win2k setup
<samuel> any ideas?
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: yeah, there's a gnome app for that, iirc
<crimsun> samuel: you might want to check the qemu site for hints and faq
<IIIEars> samuel - needs an "intervention" - Windows on linux why??! - lol
<samuel> crimsun, thanks
<chris_ubuntu> bob2: OK, how about the modem peice.  If I buy an external with serial connection, could I use the gnome app.  I am not highly linux skilled.
<samuel> IIIEars, just two damned programs... i just need two programs!!!
<chris_ubuntu> bob2: I can use synaptic, and that is about it
<luke> anyone know how to stop ping?
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: you plug it in.  you use pppconfig to configure it.  then you use the gnome thing to turn it on and off.
<bob2> luke: please don't.
<luke> aye?
<chris_ubuntu> bob2: How do I know if my internal PCI modem is recognized?
<blake> how do i see all the drives that are able to be mounted???
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: it won't be
<IIIEars> lol - i understand.. (nods and backs away cautiously - gotta be some kind of sado-masochistic dimension there.)
<crimsun> luke: ping is a valid diagnostic tool, so be careful which icmp types you reject/drop
<chris_ubuntu> bob2: I have 7 of them.  I went by a used shop and got 7 which I was told had a high likelyhood of being non-winmodems.  Comment please.
<crimsun> d'oh
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: they won't be detected
<bob2> it's highly highly unlikely a random pci modem is not a winmodem
<bob2> find a ISA one or use a serial one
<chris_ubuntu> bob2: ISA meaning the old long slot type on the motherboard?
<bob2> yes
<Zambba> Is there some day a graphical installer for ubuntu?
<bob2> a serial modem will be amazingly less hassle
<bob2> Zambba: some day
<bob2> it's not a priority because it's pointless, but I think the plan is to have one for breezy
<IIIEars> modems are inexpensive likely less than twenty dollars - grab a new one most big manufacturers trumpet linux compatible on the box somewhere if it is.
<chris_ubuntu> OK, how about these BestData serials for about $20 on ebay?
<metalsand2> bob2: a text installation is very intimidating for people who aren't familar with Linux
<Fac51> #ubuntu-ppc is dead, can anyone help?
<Zambba> text installation scares people
<bob2> Fac51: you haven't asked a question yet
<metalsand2> People are used to popping in Windows XP, clicking next and expeting to only use their keyboard when it comes time to make an account.
<Zambba> it's not problem for me but I would suggest Ubuntu as distro for many more people if there was a graphical installer
<IIIEars> the install app isn't pretty it works but the language used in disk partitioning was very confusing - qtparted was what i used.
<bob2> er
<Fac51> bob2; i'm having trouble getting the cd to boot on an imac
<bob2> if people have trouble with a text installer, they're going to have lots more trouble with ubuntu once it's installed
<Fac51> it was a ppc iso
<bob2> Fac51: do you know how to boot cds on new world ppcs?
<metalsand2> bob2: I definately agree
<bob2> ie have you ever done it before?
<chris_ubuntu> metalsand2: yes, I can't get involved in heavy command line system configuration.  Can you comment on the "BestData 56k serials" which I see on ebay?
<ih8evil> I'm attempting to install sidenet, and it says it's simulating a reboot, and I keep getting new windows titled "Start Menu Shortcuts" that never respond. The install seems to not be progressing any. Anyone have any advise?
<crimsun> a graphical installer is being considered, but it's not necessarily the vital element, Zambba. Did you find the installer intimidating? It should have been very straightforward.
<Fac51> not a clue
<Fac51> a link would be helpful
<Choubaka> Linux requires one to abandon the old ways of doing things.
<Choubaka> no more. :)
<bob2> Fac51: hold down c before the boot boingm and hold it down for a few more seconds
<bob2> Fac51: it will take practice
<metalsand2> But once people have it installed they're way more willing to give Linux a shot.
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: it's very unlikely a serial modem won't work
<crimsun> Zambba: an amazingly complex graphical installer is worse for the [new]  user than a simple, streamlined text-based one.
<Choubaka> I bet they wouldn't even care.
<Zambba> the ubuntu installer is good
<metalsand2> If you asked me if I would devout my entire life to getting one thing configured for a week straight before I had the install... I would have told myself NOT a chance.
<Choubaka> More than half the computer using world can't even install windows.
<chris_ubuntu> bob2: Is there a modem that will?  I don't understand what my next step is...
<Fac51> bob2; gonna try now...
<metalsand2> Now that the problem is physically there, I can't do anything else. I have to get it to work.
<IIIEars> installing grub took an hour of reading howto pages when it didn't detect the Redmond OS sharing disk space.
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: you get a serial or ISA modem.  plug it in.  follow the steps I outlined twice already.
<spacepopeye> choubaka: so true
<bob2> IIIEars: did you file a bug?
<ih8evil> I'm attempting to install sidenet, and it says it's simulating a reboot, and I keep getting new windows titled "Start Menu Shortcuts" that never respond. The install seems to not be progressing any. Anyone have any advise?
<Zambba> I know one guy who couldn't install Win XP. He couldn't partition his hard disk because he pressed Delete when trying to delete a partition, there was a simple text in screen "Press D to delete partitions"
<Choubaka> Windows is used so much because it comes pre-installed on 90% of all PCs
<IIIEars> file a bug? er.. no i ususally spray them with "raid" - too new to know how to do that - (sheepish grin)
<desrt> dont go there choubaka windows is good
<Choubaka> People Don't give a shit
<bob2> IIIEars: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<bob2> IIIEars: if something doesn't work in ubuntu, please file a bug there
<Choubaka> desrt: It's not good for me.
<IIIEars> okay - now i know. - wide grin. - Thanks.
<bob2> IIIEars: or in malone if whatever the problem is with isn't on bugzilla
<chris_ubuntu> bob2: Yes, I see that you have outlined those steps for someone who can do that.  They will not work for me as I don't have the skill set.  Thanks anyway.
<metalsand2> ^^^ Well put :x
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: if someone says something you dont understand, then you say "I don't understand how to do that, can you elaborate on blah?".
<IIIEars> I suppose that means i am in a small way responsible for the quality of the OS i use? - hm.. new concept.
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: then they explain it again assuming less knowledge
<IIIEars> glad to do it. - Ubuntu is terrific.
<Choubaka> :)
<bob2> IIIEars: yes, it's an important switch
<bob2> IIIEars: as you learn more, you can eventually take control for *fixing* the problems, too
<Choubaka> Ubuntu is the best Linux distro there is.
<bob2> depends what you want in a linux distribution
<Choubaka> And you know, it has so much to improve upon, still. :|
* metalsand2 knows very well
<metalsand2> :D
<IIIEars> lol - if i have to learn C you are all in really big trouble i can't spell worth a darn.
<Choubaka> bob2: It ought to work.
<chris_ubuntu> bob2: I misread your above comment -- now I see that you said it is very unlikely a serial _won't_ work
<Zambba> Now I'm booting first time to my new Ubuntu system :P
<pablo921> Ubuntu is the best, "only", distrodistro that I've tried.
<Zambba> it at first started tuo dpkg stuff
<Choubaka> Also, It has to have APT.
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: right
<ih8evil> I'm attempting to install sidenet, and it says it's simulating a reboot, and I keep getting new windows titled "Start Menu Shortcuts" that never respond. The install seems to not be progressing any. Anyone have any advise?
<Zambba> Does Ubuntu have more graphical configuration tools than Debian?
<bob2> ih8evil: you're being too vague
<bob2> ih8evil: do you mean "I'm trying to install sidenet using wine..."?
<IIIEars> Welcome Zambia! - New newb buddy. - grin
<bob2> Zambba: not really
<bob2> graphical configuration tools are a small part of making things simpler, tho
<ih8evil> bob2, yes, exactly
<metalsand2> bob2: What makes Windows so easy?
<Choubaka> Ohh, Zambba is yet another Finn.
<Zambba> What differencies does Ubuntu have compared to Debian? :P
<Zambba> Choubaka: Yes
<Fac51> bob2; the main cdrom is screwed up, so how would i get it to boot from an external cdrom?
<metalsand2> I used a command prompt to do ONE Thing while using Windows
<bob2> metalsand2: I don't know, I find it horrible to use
<metalsand2> Release my IP and get a new one when I'd test to see if my connection was borked
<bob2> Fac51: I don't know if that's possible
<bob2> Fac51: I'd suspect not
<ih8evil> I need it for LaunchCast
<austus> I fooking luv ubuntu!
<pixel> hey, ubuntu is great, I'm now doing without win since saturday...
<pixel> cu
<chris_ubuntu> Does anyone have anything bad to say about a Hayes serial modem?
<Fac51> bob2 ; do the cdroms on the imacs go out a lot?
<Choubaka> Zambba: If you liked Debian, you'll love Ubuntu.
<IIIEars> What makes windows easy? - knot heaving to spall anything?
<Zambba> nice ^^
<Zambba> school -->
<bob2> Fac51: not that I've heard of
<metalsand2> bob2: You can't argue the numbers. People PAY to use Windows. Linux is free, yet the amount of people running it is staggering compared to Windows.
<bob2> metalsand2: I'm not arguiing with anything
<bob2> metalsand2: I'm just saying windows is far harder and more annoying for me to use
<Choubaka> some peopel don't even know they're paying for windows. :P
<Fac51> bob2 ; ok, well , it's not reading my dics, i've tried three burns already.... i hold c down, but nothing ever happens....
<austus> today is first time i ever installed linux without having to config X or hardware.
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: hayes used to be the standard for modems
<Fac51> what could possibly be wrong?
<metalsand> bob2: Not for the general user, though - and that is because of GUIs
<bob2> Fac51: does the drive work otherwise
<bob2> metalsand: I think you're jumping to a conclusion with no evidence
<metalsand> bob2: Also, things "jsut work"
<Choubaka> austus: :D
<Fac51> bob2 ; yes
<bob2> metalsand: yes, I think the just work aspect is far more important than silly gui tools
<pablo921> metalsand2, linux is free only if you place no value on your time. But it gives you satisfaction to have things done your way.
<deFrysk> Fac51, burned image or copied iso ?
<bob2> why bother with a gui network config tool when it could Just Work to begin with?
<Choubaka> metalsand: hwo can you say "things just work" on windows when you need to install it without a net connection and with a virus scanner/firewall CD at hand?
<metalsand> bob2: Look at my situation. I'm really laughing here
<bob2> metalsand: yes, you're in a small minority
<bob2> metalsand: everything on my laptop worked perfectly out of the box with ubuntu
<IIIEars> << Been trying linux since RH 7.2 - It used to take a week before linux did anything useful.
<Q_Continuum> How do I backup grub and restore it?  I'm going to be reinstalling windows on same box, and I know it'll overwrite the MBR.
<austus> Choubaka, I cried ;) ...ok i was friggin impressed...even with the set of software installed by default.
<Fac51> bob2 ; burned image
<Choubaka> now, AWAY and fast or I shall be late for work.
<bob2> metalsand: I know you're frustrated, but generalising your experience to everyone's is silly
<bob2> Q_Continuum: just tell grub to reinstall itself afterwards
<metalsand> bob2: I'm not, I'm generalising based on data
<bob2> metalsand: no, you're not
<Q_Continuum> ummm...from what bob2?
<bob2> metalsand: what evidence do you have that gui tools are what makes windows popular?
<metalsand> Over the 7 years I used Windows, the MOST I had to do was download a driver and click install
<Q_Continuum> if I can't boot to ubuntu how would I do that? ^.^
<bob2> Q_Continuum: boot the live cd or install cd
<austus> bye bye
<bob2> metalsand: again, I had to do nothing to get my wireless to work
<Q_Continuum> and from that I can do a grub install?
<bob2> metalsand: you're unlucky in this regard
<bob2> Q_Continuum: right
<metalsand> The first 5 hours in Ubuntu I spent configuring my laptops resolution. Eventually someone told me I needed a package to "trick" my monitor into displaing those settings
<bob2> Q_Continuum: sudo grub-install
<samuel> just a question... why would you want to use wine with qemu?
<Q_Continuum> mmmkay
<bob2> metalsand: yes, you have bad hardware
<metalsand> My hardware is top of the line: both my monitor and my card
<Q_Continuum> rather than hitting ok on whatever the install CD has for it's command-line options?
<Choubaka> samuel: for utter slowness? :D
<bob2> metalsand: yes, but your video chipset lies about what modes it supports
<metalsand> Both worked perfectly in Windows, and both worked perfectly for ever 700m user.
<samuel> lol
<bob2> metalsand: hence the need to hack around it
<JDahl> metalsand, I am going to swallow your flamebait... some people dont give a rat's ass if their webcam works out of the box... I dont even have a sound card on my machines, but I depend on all the GNU tools, which works much much better on Linux than on Windows
<bob2> metalsand: it would work under linux, too, if the manufacturer would tell the X people how to get the real resolutions out of it
<Choubaka> YES.
<Choubaka> JDahl: yes
<metalsand> JDahl: I'm not starting a flame war, I'm really supporting my side
<Choubaka> asdf. damn
<bob2> metalsand: prism2 is not "top of the line", either
<bob2> tho I am quite surprised you're having any problems with it
<metalsand> bob2: Do you TRUELY believe that a Linux install, any distrobution, is more compatible over ALL hardware than a Windows machine?
* deFrysk cannot handle windows very well, too virus/spyware/worm-friendly
<bob2> metalsand: did I say that?
<froguz> hi
<bob2> metalsand: please stop putting words into my mouth
<metalsand> bob2: It was implied, at least that's what I read
<froguz> is there any ubuntu spanish channel??
<bob2> metalsand: I certainly believe that ubuntu out of the box supports on the same order of magnitude hardware as windows
<metalsand> Don't get upset, I'm just tyring to give you another opinion.
<bob2> froguz: #ubuntu-es
<bob2> I'm not upset, I'm annoyed at your attitude
<froguz> thanks a lot
<bob2> but this is pointless, so tata
<Q_Continuum> metalsand: with the exception of 3d binary video drivers, my desktop was fully supported out-of-the-box from the ubuntu CD :-)
<metalsand> You've been using Linux for probably more than a decade. Of course you're going to be used to that
<IIIEars> Nah - hardware manufacturers have a microsoft carrot up their A** - Ubuntu and other solid distros will make them see money in supporting it.
<metalsand> However, sit a person whose never used a PC before in the life with a Windows setup, and then sit them down at a Linux setup
<Q_Continuum> and my laptop on the ubuntu-64 had binary video and ndwiswrapper for wireless, otherwise out-of-the-box.
<bob2> metalsand: again, you're making things up
<Q_Continuum> windows setup = harder (all the drivers)
<spacepopeye> metalsand: learning windows was hell
<bob2> metalsand: have you actually done a test with this?  or are you assuming again, based on the fact windows is more popular at the present time?
<pablo921>  metalsand, most hardware was designed for windows and include oem windows drivers
<Q_Continuum> as long as it's supported hardware, it's a piece of cake.
<deFrysk> metalsand, what are you trying to tell us/prove ?
<metalsand> and I gaurentee it'd be MUCH easier given all the GUI tools, all the access to drivers and overall professional support Windows has.
<Q_Continuum> most oem windows drivers are crud.
<bob2> metalsand: have you tried making use of ubuntu's professional support?
<metalsand> pablo921: That's exactly my point
<bob2> metalsand: if not, please refrain from commenting on it
<metalsand> bob2: I'm talking about being able to call a manufacture, or Windows FREE (Once you've registered your software) support and say this doesn't work
<bob2> metalsand: ok!
<Q_Continuum> Metalsand: unless you have a contract with MS, you get NO free support from them.
<Q_Continuum> $35 for the call.
<metalsand> bob2: I can't call Senao and tell them my card doesn't function in Linux. They'd laugh at me
<bob2> metalsand: perhaps you should buy from companies that care then
<Q_Continuum> so be picky about your hardware then.
<Q_Continuum> I am.
<metalsand> bob2: You're being bias again
<sig> metalsand: then your using crappy hardware
<Dreamer3> hmmmm
<bob2> metalsand: but, again, remember you're in a tiny minority
<sig> why buy hardware from a manufacturer that only wants to support one OS
<Dreamer3> i just have everthing user /usr/local owned by root:root, is that the norm, or going to cause problems?
<metalsand> bob2: I'll give you minority
<Q_Continuum> metalsand: only in the us are we a minority.
<Q_Continuum> look at brazil, europe, asia.
<bob2> metalsand: what?
<metalsand> But 2 things not functioning out of the box of a Linux install doesn't seem highly unlikely
<froguz> why sudo doen't ask me for a password anymre before i'd add to my user (froguz) to /etc/sudoers with visudo?
<Q_Continuum> China's got their own distro of Linux supported by the gov't for chrissakes
<metalsand> I'm not going to say I'm a "tiny minority"
<sig> metalsand: you're being silly now.
<bob2> metalsand: you're upset and letting that affect your judgement
<bob2> metalsand: again, please, I know more about this than you
<metalsand> sig: How sow?
<froguz> i've allready a root account, but i'd like to use the sudo option (gksudo)
<Q_Continuum> brazil's got microsoft pissed because they offically switched to linux
<spacepopeye> Q_C: what distro?
<sig> metalsand: instead of arguing here why not google or look on forums to get the hardware working.
<metalsand> bob2: You know more about Linux, not Windows. You don't need to be condecending.
<spacepopeye> (china)
<metalsand> sig: You don't know my situation.
<bob2> metalsand: no, I know more about which hardware works
<metalsand> bob2: I agree
<bob2> metalsand: the vast majority of people do not have problems.  you are in a small minority.
<sig> metalsand: well enlighten me then.
<metalsand> sig: I've spent probably 24 hours+ in this channel the last week taking full walk through over 3 different software sets, readying every support article I can about Linux/Ubuntu on the drivers, and I'm still where I started.
<pablo921> metalsand, the thing I like about linux is that the problems i solved yesterday seem trivial today
<metalsand> If you don't believe me, ask bob
<sig> metalsand: what hardware?
<bob2> yes, metalsand has some ery odd hardware that appears to not work
<bob2> no one has actually usefully walked him/her through it, tho
<bob2> afaict
<metalsand> sig: Senao NL 2511 Plus Ext 2 wireless PCMCIA NIC
<metalsand> I've gone through some pretty intelligent people.
<Q_Continuum> never heard of the manufacturer even.
<metalsand> unfortunately one couldn't finish, and left me with getting the hostap drivers to work... But then when I restarted my card wasn't even detected.
<froguz> can anybody help me??
<metalsand> So, now since I'm on my own I've just deleted everything, removed my internal card to make sure there is no conflictions are started fresh.
<tritium> metalsand, are you referring to me?
<deFrysk> metalsand, inernal card is card on motherboard ?
<sig> http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/SenaoCard
<deFrysk> internal
<bob2> metalsand: what email address did you use to write to the list?
<metalsand> No. tritium: I'm refering to dmj82
<metalsand> metalsand@gmail.com
<bob2> wow, legit
<tritium> metalsand, sorry if I couldn't walk you all the way through.  Your hardware has been challenging to help you with
<sproingie> seattlewireless uses senao cards, so they might have an answer
<metalsand> bob2: Keep in mind 2 people that are stuck in my sitation are crimsun and tritium. It's not like the people that have made an atempt to help me haven't done so "usefully"
<Q_Continuum> that page looks very promising
<sproingie> looks like sig said it first
<sig> http://www.netstumbler.org/showthread.php?p=118840#post118840
<metalsand> tritium: I definately agree, no worries at all, man. I appriciate what you did help me with.
<bob2> metalsand: your post to the list wasn't very useful
<tritium> metalsand, I just attached here.  How am I stuck in your situation?
<sproingie> huh sonicwall resells 'em
<metalsand> bob2: Forgive me
<bob2> metalsand: things like "I install it. It didn't work." doesn't give anyone any information to help you with
<sig> http://www.netstumbler.org/showthread.php?p=118840#post118840
<metalsand> It was my first post and it's my first week in Linux... I'm not sure what people were looking for.
<bob2> metalsand: perhaps you meant "I loaded the module manually, and it succeeded, but according to dmesg no card was found.", or perhaps not.
<loren> Q: anyone know of any splashes i can use for the time being aside from usplash?
<sita> I need help with somthing.  I am trying to copy my favorites from my windows HD to my Linux hard drive.  Thay are both Firefox.  Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<metalsand> bob2: I'd really apprciate if you used your knowledge to try to see at least what my isssue is.
<sig> metalsand: take the card out, and run this in a terminal: "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<sig> then plug the card in and look at the output
<njoka> sita, awesome...
<njoka> Njoka is here.....
<loren> sita: i havn't personally done it but i think it's in a different format, try erm, looking up on google im sure it's common
<njoka> ivoks, you here?
<loren> first time you run firefox it asks you if you want to import urls
<IIIEars> sita - firefox will export you internet favorites to an html file that can be reimported
<metalsand> kernel: linkstatus=DISCONNECTED (unhandled)
<sita> Ok where can I find it?  And where do I put it
<metalsand> kernel: linkstatus=ASSOCFAIL (unhandled)
<njoka> sita: let me start with this...
<bob2> metalsand: so, your card is detected then
<loren>  Q: anyone know of any boot splashes i can use for the time being aside from usplash?
<sig> bob2: look at this: http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/Client_5fAdapters_5f802_5f11b
<bob2> loren: no need to ask again
<metalsand> bob2: I rfmod'd the hostap drivers, and started anew from the wlan-ng drivers
<loren> bob2: i wasn't sure if anyone saw it or they passed over it ;)
<njoka> sita: ok, so, you want to export, and import favorites...
<IIIEars>    just a sec - checking if the linux and MS firefox versions are different
<njoka> not copy
<metalsand> And, when I installed the prism2_cs module, my card came back
<bob2> metalsand: well, the card is detected
<deFrysk> sita >bookmarks > manage bookmarks > file > export
<froguz> somebody can show me the "Default" line os his /etc/sudoers file please'???
<njoka> sita: try exporting them, that is the first step...
<metalsand> bob2: Yes. But it isn't working. ;)
<sita> I tried that and it did not work
<njoka> njoka: let me know...if you manage that...
<bob2> froguz: rob     ALL=(ALL) ALL
<loren> anyone know when USplash Official is planned to be released? (1.0)
<Q_Continuum> sita: win2k/xp?
<njoka> sita, and let me know what format they are in.
<bob2> froguz: it's really so much better to not play with it
<bob2> loren: never, probably.  look on the wiki.
<sita> unless I tried to move the wrong file.  I tried to move the favorets
<loren> bob2: that's too bad, imo REALLY too bad, i really need it unfortunatly ;(
<bob2> loren: "need"? why?
<bloggernauta> hi everyone
<bob2> metalsand: the card thinks it's out of range of the ap
<z3k3> site: favorites.html?
<bloggernauta> i need help to mount a ntfs file system from windows xp on my ubuntu
<Q_Continuum> in win2k/xp, c:/documents and settings/username/application data/mozilla/firefox/profiles/randomname/bookmarks.html is the file you want
<loren> bob2: im showing it to a company and trying to convince em to OEM it in a few weeks
<metalsand> bob2: How do you know this
<IIIEars> both firefox versions are the same "Bookmarks" .. Manage bookmarks >> "File" >> "export bookmarks""
<Cybermagellan> Is there a GUI FTP server?
<njoka> sita: hm...did you see any of your URLs in there?
<z3k3> ahh.
<metalsand> Cybermagellan: Synaptic
<Q_Continuum> bloggernauta, http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<froguz> yeah bob2 buy i've asked for the Default line
<metalsand> system --> Adminstration --> Synaptic
<bob2> loren: they really care about that?
<bob2> Cybermagellan: no, that would be silly
<froguz> not for users line
<bob2> metalsand: that's what that message means.  it's trying to associate, but failing because the signal is too week.
<samuel> can someone tell me plz the name of the command to check disks? ive forgotten it!!!
<bob2> froguz: then capitalise htings properly: Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets
<loren> bob2: text start up is intimidating to non linux fanatics unfortunatly, so that's my erm problem lol, yeah they'd care because i need to make it as simple and easy to use, kindof like "for dummies"
<Cybermagellan> Bob you have any suggestions on simple FTP server setups?
<IIIEars> sita? - still there?
<samuel> fdisk!!!
<froguz> thanks a lot
<bob2> Cybermagellan: why do you want a ftp server at all?
<IIIEars> fdisk -l
<deFrysk> sudo fdisk -l
<njoka> bob2: 2 week?
<Cybermagellan> bob....so I can develop webpages at work and serve them from my home
<IIIEars> lol - you're right
<deFrysk> ;p
<IIIEars> lol
<z3k3> Cybermagellan: proftpd
<bob2> Cybermagellan: why not use rsync or sftp or webdav?
<bob2> nevyn: I don't know what your question is
<Cybermagellan> bob2: I'm new to Ubunut
<z3k3> Cybermagellan: thats what I use anyhow.  then man proftpd.
<mzalim> hello
<IIIEars> Hi
<metalsand> bob2: I'm literally directly on top of my router (acting AP), and I've connected to my network using this exact setup (Senao NL 2551 Plus Ext + 10 dBi omni direction antenna) houndreds of feet away in Windows
<bob2> Cybermagellan: ftp is a pretty terrible method to transfer files with
<bob2> metalsand: ok!
<mzalim> i'm new to ubuntu and new to chat
<IIIEars> Dive right in wuth any questions you might have we don't bite.
<mzalim> can somebody guide me
<deFrysk> mzalim, what else is new ;)
<metalsand> bob2: So why does the card think it's out of range?
<bob2> metalsand: no idea
<pablo921>  bob2,what's a better way to transfer files?
<sita> Ok first I don't know witch one to move./  I have the favorites that are in the Doc and settings folder under my windows user name and then there is  bookmarks.html
<mzalim> new to your world maybe, deFrysk
<metalsand> bob2: So what do you recommend I do now?
<deFrysk> hehe mzalim
<IIIEars> bookmarks.html?
<metalsand> Go to a different distro?
<bob2> pablo921: rsync, sftp, webdav
<bob2> metalsand: try a different card
<IIIEars> bookmarks.html sounds pretty good.
<z3k3> scp
* sig agrees with bob2 
<metalsand> metalsand: What purpose would that serve? I know both the card and the PCMCIA work.
<darGor> i change eSound, for alsa Sound. in  gstreamer-properties , where i can change the esd for alsa??
<njoka> Q_Continuum: and IIIEars: have you found where to import it, or if in linux it has an import, inside bookmarks, manage bookmarks?
<bob2> metalsand: because something about the card is probably fucked, it just isn't manifested under windows
<deFrysk> first thing I usually do with hardware = checking it for linux compatibility
<sig> metalsand: dude, that card is obviously not worth it
<metalsand> ...
<mzalim> i'm using ubuntu but my old computer which only have 16 MB mem is struggling with DSL
<metalsand> The reason I got this card was the fact that it's so supported in Linux
<njoka> bob2: such harsh words...
<bob2> metalsand: try another and prove me wrong
<pablo921> bob2, I copied those to see if my webhost supports those. thanks.
<bob2> pablo921: if you have ssh access, you can almost certainly use rsync or sftp.
<dabaSlon_other> mzalim: hello...
<sig> I bet I could get the card working
<mzalim> apt-get the samba give error with logrotate unconfigured
<mzalim> anyone can help
<bob2> pablo921: more and more do webdav now, too, since windows does "web folders" over webdav
<dabaSlon_other> mzalim: hey, a, like running gnome?
<metalsand> sig: So help me out
<bob2> metalsand: or maybe the linux drivers (all 3 of them) are screwed
<Q_Continuum> njoka: it should, AFAIK...like it does on windows.
<bob2> it's unlikely but possible
<metalsand> sig: No one else can get it working
<dabaSlon_other> sita: are you running ubuntu now?
<pablo921>  bob2:never rellychecked...been using ftp,but w9ith some problems
<bob2> pablo921: the main issues with ftp are that it doesn't play nice with NAT, and it sends your username and password out in cleartext
<mzalim> dabaSlon_other, no just  --- file and printer sharing
<dabaSlon_other> mzalim: oh, ok...
<pablo921>  bob2:i didn't know that
<mzalim> dabaSlon_other, any idea
<metalsand> This is really depressing.
<bob2> indeed
<metalsand> Is this really not possible to get working given the current software...
<bob2> dude
<bob2> no one knows
<IIIEars> mzalim - i haven't tried Ubuntu anything with less than 128 megs of ram. - (only 2 weeks using linux) - It might be more responsive with a different window manager "Flux Box" in place of gnome.
<bob2> you have a very odd view on how all this works
<metalsand> Someone HAS to have used this card in Ubuntu
<bob2> no, not neccessarily
<dabaSlon_other> mzalim: nope, Im a new Linux user.
<metalsand> bob2: I've been here a week, that's a given.
<bob2> maybe it just doesn't work at all
<tritium> metalsand, we've all spent quite a bit of time trying to help you out
<bob2> metalsand: as I've said numerous times, IRC is a terrible medium for everything
<metalsand> tritium: I'm not denying that
<dabaSlon_other> bob2: so, you think if you were there you could do it?
<dabaSlon_other> or something?
<bob2> possibly
<metalsand> tritium: What do you think? What do you think I should do? I'm to the point where I'm doing the exact same software installations again, just for the hell of it.
<mzalim> anybody, have an idea where to find all these, I've tried (and tired) looking at forum
<Xae> Hi all... quick question =x
<Xae> lilo is failing on Install?
<dabaSlon_other> so, are you saying it is a GUI thing, then????
<Xae> and anyone know how to fix it =x
<bob2> Xae: don't install lilo then
<dabaSlon_other> Xae: on what?
<bob2> Xae: why don't you want to use grub?
<dabaSlon_other> let me guess...
<Xae> bob2: im installing from the CD...
<Xae> is grub an option?
<bob2> Xae: grub is the default
<tritium> metalsand, depends on if you can return the card from where you bought it...
<Q_Continuum> grub is default...
<crimsun> metalsand: what make & manufacturer laptop?
<deFrysk> grub = default
<bob2> how old is this CD?
<dabaSlon_other> bob2: heh...
<metalsand> tritium: I'm not returning this card
<Xae> strange, because its tryingt o install lilo...
<Q_Continuum> hoary 5.04 is current.
<Xae> I just downloaded it, 5.04
<metalsand> I know there's support for it out the ass.
<dabaSlon_other> did you catch my question up there?
<tritium> metalsand, what convinced you that it's so supported in linux?
<bob2> dabaSlon_other: I don't understand it
<Xae> ... I decided to "Continue without bootloader"
<chris_ubuntu> Is there a gui tool for installing and formating a slave hd in ubuntu os?
<dabaSlon_other> thats cool...
<deFrysk> Xae, sure its not Mandriva ? ;p
<Xae> deFrysk: yes...
<dabaSlon_other> Xae: I asked you a question, but dont mind me...
<dabaSlon_other> :)
<dabaSlon_other> Im in a bad mood, as you can telll....
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: no
<metalsand> tritium: The reason I got this card wasn't so I could connect to my home network with - it's engineering is superior to almost all wireless PCMCIA cards, the prism 2 chipset is the most supported over all of Linux and it's output power is 200mW, the average card is around 40.
<IIIEars> mzalim - please, take this as helpful and not an offense. you can find a new computer with 128 meg of ram and newer hardware on newegg.com for under 200 hundred dollars. - it'll be much easier.
<chris_ubuntu> bob2: Will I have to go through a command line configuration for this?
<Xae> dabaSlon_other: on a Logical Volume Group (2 x 160gb hdd...)
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: yup
<metalsand> Meaning, in some cases it's 3 times as senstive. The card comes default with 2 external antenna connectors, to which I have a 10 dBi omni directional high-gain antenna currently hooked up
<tritium> metalsand, the mini PCI?
<dabaSlon_other> Xae: wow, ok...
<metalsand> No
<loren> how much work does it take to complete a bootloader?
<metalsand> the PCMCIA card
<Q_Continuum> bob2: isn't there gpart that chris_ubuntu could use?
<bob2> Q_Continuum: no idea
<bob2> loren: to write one?
<IIIEars> I would run puppy linux on your machine ubuntu might be too much to ask of it.
<Q_Continuum> I seem to remember installing that, which is a gui clone of partition magic for Linux.
<Xae> I've still got the fedora bootloader installed to the best of my knowledge :S
<loren> bob2: to either write one or convert one to native
<chris_ubuntu> Q_Continuum: please say more
<mzalim> IIIears, thanks, but there are about 30 units of it.
<metalsand> WiFi is a hobby I picked up, I researched my hardware thourougly.
<Xae> okay... Grub appears =p haha now what =x
<bob2> loren: I don't know what "convert one to native" means
<bob2> loren: but writing one is pretty complicated, since you have to know exactly how the boot sequence on that hardware works
<tritium> metalsand, how is diversity gain processed on that?  in hardware, or in driver?
<bob2> certainly beyond my abilities
<Q_Continuum> in the Synaptic Package Manager there should be a gpart as an option...if not, you need to add more sources to your apt-get/synaptics list
<metalsand> tritium: hardware
<Xae> bob2: I am at the grub command line now... :S
<loren> bob2: ahh, that's true, what about porting one to be working perfectly under ubuntu and then releasing a .deb or something to the universe im curious as to what you would guess as far as effort and time
<metalsand> Output power, overall antenna gain... Reciever power, overall reciever gain, factored in with whatever you have degrading the RF signal (Walls, trees, air)
<crimsun> metalsand: make & manufacturer of laptop?
<metalsand> Dell 700m
<mzalim> previously run on W98SE but BSA is coming and some do not have the licenses.
<bob2> loren: what do you mean by "porting one to be working perfectly under ubuntu"?
<bob2> loren: grub works perfectly under ubuntu
<Q_Continuum> ouch
<loren> bob2: well if you install say rhbg won't it not work exactly like it should since it's designed for Redhat
<tritium> metalsand, but when you have diversity antennas, this requires additional signal processing.  Are you sure it's done in hardware?
<metalsand> Brand new.. Got it 60% off, saved over $800 with a yearly coupon code by Dell
<Xae> bob2: I'm at the grub command line (I dont know how to load the OS now...)
<Xae> or even better, install lilo or some sort of other bootloader =x
<bob2> loren: I don't know what "rhbg" is
<dabaSlon_other> haha, metalsand, I love that saveing attitude with dell......
<bob2> Xae: ...
<crimsun> metalsand: the 700m has an intel 2915 wireless, no?
<bob2> Xae: install ubuntu and let it install grub
<loren> bob2: Redhat Bootloader, it's their GUI Bootloader
<chris_ubuntu> thanks Q_Continuum
<Xae> bob2: I did
<chris_ubuntu> I am downloading now
<Xae> it failed on the "bootloader" section of things
<Q_Continuum> chris_ubuntu, glad to help :-)
<mzalim> thanks everybody............. i'm leaving, maybe i'm in a wrong channel.
<metalsand> crimsun: The one I got did. I, however, upgraded... I think it comes defualt with the 2200 A/B
<bob2> Xae: then something went terrible wrong, it should give you a list of things to boot
<dabaSlon_other> what kinda pc iis it, xae?
<bob2> loren: no, it's not their bootloader
<Xae> bob2: that is called Lilo (and it failed)
<metalsand> crimsun: The 2915 worked out of the install
<tritium> metalsand, and my question?
<Q_Continuum> mzalim, good luck.
<bob2> loren: it's their graphical init thing
<IIIEars> linux will be refreshing after running win98 - 98 has too many exploits out for it. - too difficult to keep it running. the linux kernel keeps it's device drivers running in a seperate memory space so it will also be more stable.
<bob2> loren: right?
<loren> bob2: no idea lol
<bob2> loren: what does it do?
<loren> bob2: im just trying to get a GUI boot thing working lol
<metalsand> tritium: Sorry, I was half way into typing it - To tell you the truth, I'm not sure.
<loren> bob2: It Graphically Boots linux it's ontop of grub and erm i htink it's on top of grub and just is graphical
<loren> bob2: that's all
<loren> bob2: progress bar
<dabaSlon_other> it is an rpm, right, loren?
<bob2> loren: grub should run in < one second
<bob2> I really think it's just a wrapper on init
<metalsand> People have gotten the prism2 chipset to work in Ubuntu. Drivers for the Prism2/2.5/3 aren't supported on the install, but people have gotten them to work.
<loren> bob2: really? hmmh that's good news
<chris_ubuntu> For those linux advocates on this channel, there seems to be an idea that to use this OS one should be willing to learn how to work from a command line and be a power user....
<metalsand> I don't understand why this Senao card would make any differnce
<loren> dabaSlon_other: i found the RPM, but kubuntu doesn't support RPMS
<crimsun> metalsand: have you gotten the pcmcia kernel modules loaded?
<metalsand> crimsun: yes, with no errors
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: this isn't an advocacy channel
<dabaSlon_other> metalsand: and you did not find anywhere that it does not work, just that it does, hey?
<chris_ubuntu> This box I am configing is for a vacation home where family stays....
<metalsand> crimsun: currently I went thorugh this guide: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallTheWlanNgDriverInHoary
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: if you're not ready to learn to use the command line sometimes, then yes, you will have tourble with ubuntu at the moment
<Q_Continuum> chris_ubuntu, that's because that's what most of us know...the truely working GUI stuff for most command-line options are only now coming out.
<metalsand> crimsun: modprobe prism2_cs shows no errors
<dabaSlon_other> chris_ubuntu: funny...
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: but using it should not require the command line, just configuration
<metalsand> lsmod grep prism2 shows about 5 differnt things.
<dabaSlon_other> chris_ubuntu: what do you need to be a super user for?
<chris_ubuntu> so I don't think it is reasonable for my 67 year old mother to use some non gui dial up method
<IIIEars> Chris_ubuntu - i understand comepletly - only used linux for a couple of weeks myself. - there really aren't many commands to learn before you can do useful things. HANG IN THERE buddy! :)
<metalsand> So it's being used, it just isn't working.
<Q_Continuum> chris_ubuntu, there is work to make more and more GUI, but the first goal of most Linux programmers is to get the system working, not to make it pretty.  GUI is secondary to stability and capability, if you get what I mean.
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: sure, but as I said, she doesn't need to
<chris_ubuntu> I would really like to config this so it works and I dont have to buy another MS op sys
<dabaSlon_other> chris_ubuntu: it is a different OS, that is for sure...a Unix, I knew some Unix b4, and it is completely natural, but I grew up on Dos, and Windows, later...
<metalsand> I really like Ubuntu - and I want to get this working, but I'm finally running out of motivation
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: she can use the gnome panel applet to turn it off and on
<crimsun> metalsand: do you have any physical identification on the card itself?
<dabaSlon_other> chris_ubuntu: let me tell you, Unix is easier to use, but....the issue is that you are probably not even familiar with the concept of even something as aliasing..., so it is harder for you to use it, yes...
<metalsand> What kind of identification are you looking for?
<crimsun> metalsand: name, id, serial, etc.
<Xae> installation of lilo fails (error code 1)
<Q_Continuum> (non-ubuntu question) what's the way to talk to authserv again for help? lol
<dabaSlon_other> xae, ok, a long shot, is it a PPC?
<metalsand> Senao 2511CD Plus Ext2
<Xae> dabaSlon_other: its an Intel Celeron 1ghz machine, with 512 mb ram, and 2 x 160GB WD HDD
<metalsand> S/N: 04A236634
<bob2> Q_Continuum: /msg nickserv help
<metalsand> FCC ID: N13-2511CD-Plus3
<Q_Continuum> grr...I was thining authserv...stupid gamesurge lol
<dabaSlon_other> and you have a kubuntu install, from a hoary cd that you just downloaded?
<chris_ubuntu> Paid support has it's pluses.  I would gladly pay to get these issues resolved on a box which will be stable and easy for non-computer proficient members of my family to use
<fsapo> hi, i ve just converted some files to DVD and now i have AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS, just burning these 2 folders in the dvd as data is enough for it to play on dvd players?
<Q_Continuum> lol I saw FCC and somehow thought NCC, ala Star Trek ship #'s lol
<bob2> heh, I thought you were refering to LP
<bob2> fsapo: I'm pretty sure that won't work
<bob2> aiui dvd burners can't make things dvd players can play
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: sure, you can buy paid support from Canonical
<fsapo> bob2, why not? :(
<dabaSlon_other> fsapo: did you mean isnt enough?
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: email info@canonical.com for a quote
<bob2> fsapo: because the people who designed the DVD format don't like you
<chris_ubuntu> bob2: I emailed canonical for a quote over 24 hours ago.  No response.
<dabaSlon_other> chris_ubuntu: did you read my posts?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon_other: No, just above?
<metalsand> crimsun: What do you need this for?
<fsapo> bob2, :( i spent 12 hours encoding it, and i read that it works but i m not sure if it will play on dvd players :(
<Xae> You will need to boot manually with the /vmlinuz kernel on partiition /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00 and root=/dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00 passed as kernel argument
<dabaSlon_other> chris_ubuntu: there are two main ones...
<metalsand> Does gentoo use Gnome?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon_other: above?
<IIIEars> aw - geez - chris_ubuntu - you were here so you could be told there was a way to pay for info? - i think not - stick around or check in a bit later someone has a free answer for you.
<bob2> metalsand: gentoo uses whatever you want, just like ubuntu
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<dabaSlon_other> chris_ubuntu: no, below, dude./..
<fsapo> even me menu looks pretty :( http://img206.echo.cx/my.php?image=chrno7oz.jpg
<fsapo> my*
<dabaSlon_other> yes, very pretty...
<Xae> blah =\ im gonna put fedora back on if its gonna be this hard to get it to boot lol
<crimsun> metalsand: which wlan-ng version are you using?
<dabaSlon_other> one of the prettier menus I ve seen in a while.
<fsapo> dabaSlon, haha
<fsapo> dabaSlon, i ll try burning it, hope it works :(
<tritium> metalsand, just a thought, have you tried disabling the diversity antennas?  There's no need for it if youve got clear line-of-sight (little multipath fading to deal with)
<chris_ubuntu> IIIEars: I have more money than time on these issues.  I hope you guys can work to make this a realistic system for users like myself.  This type of chat wont work for users like me
<metalsand> crimsun: linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre26
<dabaSlon_other> OMG, I hope so too, lest it ruin one dvd-/+r.....
<chris_ubuntu> IIIEars: I certainly believe in the linux / freeware concept, but this is too frusterating a process
<metalsand> tritium: I haven't thouht of that. I believe as long as you have the card hooked up to the primary recieve/send jack there would be no problems
<IIIEars> xae - lol - Ubuntu should work smoothly as dual boot and it can if you know how to edit the bootmenu.lst - though it has only worked first time for me when it didn't share the drive with another OS.
<metalsand> Is that a none issue in Linux?
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: did you email support@canonical or info@?
<dabaSlon_other> chris_ubuntu: you need to read a little, or use windows, they are free, you know...?
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: I may have given you the wrong address, sorry.
<chris_ubuntu> bob2: Yes, and haven't hear anything back from canonical
<chris_ubuntu> for about 24 hours
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: ok
<tritium> metalsand, I'm just trying to think of things that could be complicating our diagnosis of the problem.  It's worth a try.
<dabaSlon_other> Man...you americans really have issues, but whatever, as you please...
<tritium> dabaSlon_other, ?
<dabaSlon_other> whatever...
<crimsun> metalsand: have you configured /etc/wlan/* ?
<metalsand> tritium: I've used it in Windows with my current setup and did not need to use the 2nd antenna jack... Would that for some reason be an issue
<metalsand> crimsun: Yes.
<dabaSlon_other> tritium: either scroll up, or dont, I mean...I am not gonna repeat everything I said...
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon_other: That is the exact assumption that makes this frusterating.  I have very little time to commit to this type of endeavor.  This is why I pay.
<tritium> metalsand, like I said, I don't know.  It's worth a try, though
<metalsand> crimsun: I'm not 100% they're current, but I followed the instrutions perfectly
<dabaSlon_other> Right, so, Use windows, why are you even trying to use somehting else?
<tritium> dabaSlon_other, but the generalized comment...
<IIIEars> chris_ubuntu - this isn't as easy to install as windows. it seems more like luck with some devices. - you might try logging IRC chat all night and then doing a text search to see if someone else asked and got an answer to your question.
<chris_ubuntu> But windows is a very frusterating option also, as it crashes, is suseptable to spyware, etc
<crimsun> metalsand: this README notes that you can't use iwconfig with prism2_cs
<dabaSlon_other> tritium: not generalized, very specific.
<metalsand> crimsun: Correct
<tritium> dabaSlon_other, "you americans", as you put it...
<crimsun> metalsand: so you've configured /etc/pcmcia/network.opts, etc.?
<metalsand> crimsun: Nope :D
<dabaSlon_other> I live even in Canada, and never could think of a statement like: (00:11:32) chris_ubuntu: I would really like to config this so it works and I dont have to buy another MS op sys
<IIIEars> The Redmond OS - Install, Connect, Reinstall - repeat.
<bob2> dabaSlon_other: please?
<dabaSlon_other> so, saying that yoiu have some issues in the states...like the copyright issues....is not a generalized statement.
<crimsun> metalsand: you may not have to, but ensure that you've configured pcmcia-cs's network config
<dabaSlon_other> why would you obuy somehting like that?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<metalsand> crimsun: that's a pretty big config, what exactly do I need to ensure is correctly configured?
<bob2> dabaSlon_other: this is not a warez channel
<dabaSlon_other> but, whatever, that is all I have to say about that...since you dont wanna think about reality...
<bob2> please stop your lame trolling attempt
<bob2> kthxbye
<dabaSlon_other> bob2: if i knew what warez means,....
<JDahl> IIIEars, I think we've all had troubles getting hardware working in Linux - that's something you just have to suck up if you want to use it
<bob2> awesome
<tritium> dabaSlon_other, please don't accuse me of anything.  I'm not in the modd.
<tritium> mood
<dabaSlon_other> I dont even, I am tellingthe guy the truth...maybe not so polilte, but it is...anyhow. If you want me to shut uip, you can say so...
<IIIEars> JDahl - I agree the time invested pays off big dividends. - wide grin
<Xae> Anyone here know about the LVM & the ubuntu installer??
<dabaSlon_other> acuse?
<bob2> dabaSlon_other: thanks
<crimsun> metalsand: are you using stock pcmcia-modules?
<chris_ubuntu> I can see why this OS doesn't get a wide user base.  It is a wonderful Idea, but someone needs to marry it up with a service model that works for the general market.  Reading the man pages is a poor recomendation for many
<crimsun> metalsand: and wireless-tools?
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: dude
<bob2> chris_ubuntu: it's been less than 24 hours, and you've tried once, please don't make generalisations
<metalsand> crimsun: For the prism2_cs drivers? Or the PCMCIA modules that came off the CD?
<dabaSlon_other> chris_ubuntu: I had my Linux installed by a buddy from school...
<metalsand> crimsun: Yes, I have wireless tools installed
<dabaSlon_other> You have some weird hardware or something?
<jsgotangco> chris_ubuntu, im one of the people fixing the current packaged documentation, its not an easy task but doable if we had more people contributing help
<crimsun> metalsand: I take it then that you're not using stock pcmcia-modules
<metalsand> crimsun: You're talking about the modules that are behind the functioning of the PCMCIA slot, right? Not the modules for the drivers for my card...
<dabaSlon_other> chris_ubuntu: I solve like 25 ppls probllems every day, but installing a system onto a hardware that does not support it...that is not that easy...
<metalsand> If so, yes I'm using the stock PCMCIA modules
<crimsun> metalsand: correct
<chris_ubuntu> jsgotangco: Well, you need a revenue stream to pay those people to work.   I am not a MS fan, but that is something they have figured out
<bob2> dabaSlon_other: that's not chris_ubuntu's probelm.
<dabaSlon_other> anyhow, thats what I had to say, sorry about that.
<Ajaxx> anyone here know how to configure xorg w/ twinview for 3 LCDs?
<Xae> gonna assume no one here knows how to use the Logical Volume Manager in the ubuntu installer :(
<crimsun> Ajaxx: check the README in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/, and also see sh.nu/nvidia's example XF86Config
<IIIEars> jsgotangco - If all you have heard so far is negatives. let me clear something up - Ubuntu is great in large part because of the documentation. - i am very grateful to you.
<bob2> Xae: try asking on the ubuntu-user list
<dabaSlon_other> bob2: read what he said...
<bob2> tho, that has the same problem as here, which is few knowledgable users willing to help
<Ajaxx> crimsun: but does it explain how to use 3 monitors?
<jsgotangco> IIIEars, thanks, but there's so much things to be fixed yet though, but i'm glad work pays off :)
<Xae> bob2: is not asking the channel the question, asking the user-list?
<chris_ubuntu> I haven't meant to insult or flame, and I will continue to try this, but it has is has been a real challenge so far.  I really hope this type of community continues to make strides, because it seems to have promise
<dabaSlon_other> ok, sorry, I must turn thuiis computer off...
<dabaSlon_other> hah
<crimsun> Ajaxx: check them out
<crimsun> Ajaxx: if you have further questions _after_ reading the docs, ask Primer in #nvidia
<bob2> Xae: no, not at all
<Ajaxx> crimsun: alright... i will; i just wanted to see if anyone here had done so already
<jsgotangco> chris_ubuntu, constructive criticisms are always welcome :)
<dabaSlon_other> Im in a bad mood, thats for sure...
<Ajaxx> crimsun: not wondering how... just want to know *if* and *how difficult if yes*
<pablo921> bob2, but i am learning much from those that do know!
<jsgotangco> in the end, we're all learning, aye
<metalsand> crimsun: Is that all you wanted of me?
<dabaSlon_other> Im sorry guys, buut one of the biggest challenges in my life happened today, and I guess I got caught in it, I apol9ogize to anyone I offended, or upset...and tritium, I did not mean to acuse you, and if I did, sorry about that...RESPECT...
<crimsun> Ajaxx: yes, it's definitely doable; I ran one such config earlier last year
<IIIEars> << ( throws a whoopee cushion at dabasalon then ducks behind a chair.)
<Xae> screw it :) im installing fedora =\
<Xae> nite all
<Ajaxx> crimsun: ok thanks! that's exactly what i was looking for :)
<tritium> dabaSlon, sorry to hear that.  I hope you're doing okay.
<crimsun> metalsand: for now, yes. Sorry, I'm busy looking for hints to help you.
<ik> hi
<Q_Continuum> hello.
<z3k3> Xae: google.
<z3k3> Xae:   :)
<ik> i have problems whith sound, before it was ok, but now i cant listen anything :(
<IIIEars> xae - Ubuntuwiki _ :)
<crimsun> ik: cat /proc/asound/cards
<pablo921> jsgotangco, my congratulations to all that have contributed. Ubuntu is my 1st linux distro and i'm quite content.
<ik> ok
<crimsun> ik: then, paste the output of amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<ik> ok
<Xae> I checked the wiki
<Xae> and I googled it
<Xae> both useless for what im trying to do =\
* z3k3 thinks Ubuntu rocks.  Been through a bunch of distros over the past year or so, and this one is really stepping up.  :)
<z3k3> Xae: What are you trying to do?
<Xae> (ie, a make a ... virtual raid between two HDDs... via the Logical Volume Manager)
<Xae> Namely turn 2 x 160gb hdd, into a virtual 320gb hdd
<bob2> it's not "virtual raid"
<z3k3> oh.. raid 0
<bob2> please don't confuse the issue further
<z3k3> ?
<tritium> Xae, a post to the the mailing list might get you better response.  There might not be many here who have attempted what you're trying to do.
<Xae> uhmm if thats what its called z3k3
<ik> i send it to pastebin.com?
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is the best - i have tried everything from floppix and tmsrtbt to the trial offer from Sun - this is wonderful
<ik> crimsun i send it to pastebin.com?
<crimsun> ik: have you?
<ik> as php or any?
<dabaSlon> tritium: heh, thanks, nothing a little bit of green wont fix for now, and the worst is I have to sit back, relax, and wait...and it is likely not to be a short wait...either...
<Seveas> *ding* *dong*
<tritium> dabaSlon, sorry :(
<Seveas> Good $DAYTIME everyone!
<dabaSlon> yeah. its a pretty tough situation, but, no excuse to lash out...
<IIIEars> hello Seveas - $DAYTIME = "Hello World"
<crimsun> ik: any
<ik> ok
<dabaSlon> So, tough it out, as my dad used to say(not)...and thats the last of pity towards myself for the night...:)
<pablo921> Seveas,daytime? where are you? It's almost 11 pm herew in arizona, usa.
<Xae> its ~3am here
<_nate> how do you get rid of the root password once you set it?  I want to go back to how it was
<Seveas> it's 7 45 am here
<Seveas> and here == the netherlands
<dabaSlon> _nate: how did you set it?
<IIIEars> << 'net addict it isn't dark out until i turn off the monitor - lol
<pablo921>  Xae,and you're still awake?
<_nate> dabaSlon: sudo passwd
<coryv> Hi
<_nate> dabaSlon: i want to go back to how it was before i set it
<dabaSlon> yo...
<Seveas> sudo passwd root
<johnnybezak> hey guys for some reason my ipod is automounting read-only, i can't seem to work out how to make it mount rw, it worked yesterday but now it doesn't any ideas?
<coryv> I have a dumb question
<dabaSlon> nope...
<Seveas> oh i missed the point :)
<dabaSlon> but, go ahead...
<Seveas> _nate, sudo passwd -L root
<Seveas> that'll remove it
<dabaSlon> Seveas: good stuff.
<crimsun> ik: ok, that's /proc/asound/cards, but now I need amixer output
<Xae> pablo921: yes, ive been trying to get damn ubuntu working ;p
<IIIEars> good tip
<johnnybezak> coryv: shoot
<coryv> I downloaded the Ubuntu AMD64 Install CD... when I burn it.. do I just burn it as downloaded or must I burn a certain part of it in certain order
<coryv> ?
<Seveas> johnnybezak, can you paste the output of 'mount' on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<dabaSlon> is it a .iso?
<johnnybezak> yeah just burn the iso
<johnnybezak> Seveas:
<dabaSlon> burn as cd image...
<johnnybezak> Seveas: ok
<coryv> Well there's tons of stuff on this CD
<dabaSlon> coryv: it should be one .iso file...
<dholbach> hello
<coryv> in the isolinux directory?
<dabaSlon> am I righgt here?
<dabaSlon> yo, dholbach
<Seveas> coryv, i suppose you have downloaded the iso? if not, than you didn't download the correct file :)
<ik> crimsun ok
<dabaSlon> coryv: is there a lot of .iso files in that directory?
<dabaSlon> :)
<ik> crimsun u mean totem?
<coryv> There appears to be none, lol
<coryv> Can someone link me?
<Seveas> oops gotta go now, bus leaves in 10 minutes and it's a 9 minute walk
<IIIEars> coryv - if you need a free iso tool for windows "ISOPowertoy" by alex feinman M$ windows media center edition devleoper.
<IIIEars> Linux is so cool - been burning isos all day no problem.
<johnnybezak> Seveas: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/282511
<dabaSlon> Im so lostin windows, Im looking around for icons...
<metalsand> Why does that make Linux cool? :x
<dabaSlon> johnnybezak: for some reason he quit IRC...
<johnnybezak> dabaSlon: nooooo hehe
<eruin> haha, I used an xp computer the other day
<dabaSlon> hehe, maybe just a mitake.
<dabaSlon> s
<eruin> I was lost
<IIIEars> Because it does so many things natively plus learning one thing leads you to the power of doing several other things with similar commands. - grin
<dabaSlon> Right, I use some 2k at work...
<eruin> seriously I had no idea what to do and where to do it
<johnnybezak> anyone else here hip to the hal stuff
<dabaSlon> and in a different setup...
<pablo921> johnnybezak, he had to go to work, i think.
<johnnybezak> is there anywhere the prefs. are set
<johnnybezak> pablo921:k
<dabaSlon> coryv: jsut a sec
<crimsun> ik: no, I mean amixer
<dabaSlon> coryv: where are you in the world?
<coryv> Thanks, dabaSlon
<NickVara> Morning folks... anyone know where I can get the default / virgin /etc/apt/sources.list... I (well, a combination of a script and I) borked my install.
<chris_ubuntu> OK, maybe I have alienated anyone who might be willing to assist, but I loaded gparted.  Is there anyone interested in taking this capatalist bastard through the new drive format process
<coryv> I'm trying to learn how to use Linux
<chris_ubuntu> ?
<IIIEars> lol - certainly.
<dabaSlon> hehe, chris_ubuntu, I apologize if I offended you too...
<dabaSlon> I had no intentions...
<dabaSlon> at all, just sid what i meant...read it again, I dont think it was very offensive,...
<dabaSlon> Just alternatives,...
<chris_ubuntu> Well, I am not offended, but I would like to see this movement gain more traction
<chris_ubuntu> I really am excited about the idea of using this box
<crimsun> metalsand: I need dmesg output after you insert the card into the pcmcia slot
<dabaSlon> coryv: where are you in teh world, I am gonna link you to the right place...
<metalsand> crimsun: On it
<coryv> US
<ik> crimsun i dont know where is that
<Razor-X> just as before, every time I switch back to Windows, from Linux, it feels so pedantic....
<IIIEars> chris_ubuntu - did you want a dual boot set up?
<Razor-X> and slow, very _very_ slow
<metalsand> crimsun: linkstatus=DISCONNECTED (unhandled)
<chris_ubuntu> IIIEars: no, just reformat a slave HD for some additional storage space
<metalsand> linkstatus=ASSOCFAIL (unhandled)
<dabaSlon> coryv: do you have a torrent downloader isntalled?
<_nate> Razor-X: and unstable, and soooo constricted
<chris_ubuntu> IIIEars: I just popped it into the box as a slave
<coryv> no
<NickVara> Anyone? I need /etc/apt/sources.list as it was initially installed on Hoary Hedgehog...
<metalsand> last two lines, directly after Prism2 card SN: my SN I told you earlier x00 x00 x00
<Razor-X> _nate: yes and yes
<eruin> http://appelsinjuice.org/ <-- :)
<chris_ubuntu> IIIEars: I am looking in the gparted gui, but don't see anything to reformat.
<IIIEars> Razor-X - the reason windows is so slow is all of the life support assist apps hanging on it. anti-virus,anti-spyware, anti-registry tampering, firewalls, etc
<dabaSlon> coryv, consider it, it is likely faster... http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-live-amd64.iso.torrent , or if not... http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-live-amd64.iso
<dabaSlon> and safer, more likely to download correctly.
<Razor-X> NickVara: go on the Ubuntu guide, and there's an unmodified sources.list when it teaches you how to add extra repositories
<eruin> IIIEars: actually, cedega running on my ubuntu install runs games much faster than a clean windows install
<IIIEars> Chris_ubuntu - just delete and recreate the partition s you need they will be quick formatted and ready to use.
<Razor-X> IIIEars: yeah, I know, and the fact that all Microsoft partition deviations seem to get slower over time
<eruin> which is kind of a sad testament to windows' lack of performance
<NickVara> Razor-X... ty... I'll try and find that.
<crimsun> metalsand: no, I need all dmesg output -> pastebin
<chris_ubuntu> IIIEars: Well, don't I need to be able to see it first?
<chris_ubuntu> IIIEars: In gparted?
<metalsand> crimsun: I ripped the internal card out
<ik> which one is the program to install more programs in ubuntu?
<crimsun> ik: open a Terminal, type amixer, and paste its output to pastebin
<metalsand> crimsun: I can't acccess the internet right now with the laptop, and I don't have a thumbdrive
<eruin> ik: synaptic
<ik> crimsun ok
<crimsun> metalsand: "the internal" one being the 2915?
<metalsand> do you think if I put back in my interal wireless card it could conflict
<ik> eruin thanks :)
<dabaSlon> chris_ubuntu: are you running ubuntu, and just want to reformat a second hard drive?
<metalsand> Yes, crimsun
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: yes, exactly
<coryv> cool thanks, dabaSlon
<IIIEars> Chris_ubuntu - i have to come clean i don't use gpart qtparted, fdisk, and cfdisk are better for me.
<metalsand> I'm on my Desktop
<crimsun> metalsand: ok, that's going to make troubleshooting difficult
<dabaSlon> yup...
<metalsand> crimsun: Do you want me to put the internal card back in?
<dabaSlon> chris_ubuntu: hm...is there anything you want to keep on that hard drive?
<crimsun> metalsand: that would certainly help, yes
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: No, it can get wiped clean
<metalsand> crimsun: I'll do that now
<metalsand> crimsun: How much later will you be up?
<crimsun> for a few hours, but I can't do this all night
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: It is going to hold some awful religious music MP3's for my mother.
<metalsand> K
<metalsand> I'm shutting down my latpop, then I'll throw the internal card back in
<metalsand> and hope I didn't break that :#
<metalsand> :#
<dabaSlon> chris_ubuntu: see...that is exactly what I was telling you...gtparted is a gui, and you just wanna format a hard drive...it is like using partition magic for that in windows...you should be using a Unix command...like, cfdisk...
<dabaSlon> that will give you everything you need, you just had an approach, and I told you that you should view it differently..from a command line perspective...sicne your mom wont be doing gtparted anyhow....
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: You will have to walk me through it line by line.  There is no way for me to spend the time required to learn those commands
<ik> crimsun it now there :)
<IIIEars> chris_ubuntu - you can add and delete partitions quickly. - if you get into trouble gpart complains it can't access the disk reboot and it will access it.
<dabaSlon> nope, itsd a gui...inside commabnd line...
<dabaSlon> sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb
<dabaSlon> and that will show you everything...
<dabaSlon> make sure before you do that...
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: OK, so let me do that
<blake> i'm haveing trouble installing appache and webmin
<dabaSlon> that hdb is in fact that hard drive...
<dabaSlon> by...ls /dev , and pasting that into http://pastebin.com, please.
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: How do I make sure that hdb is in fact that HD?
<crimsun> ik: well, that's simple enough: unmute Master and increase its volume.
<dabaSlon> hehe, I like ripping Crimsun off for style...
<IIIEars> gpart is really best at shrinking and growing partitions - fdisk and cfdisk are quicker at creating new ones
<pablo921> dabaSlon,thanks i had never heard of cfdisk before. just checked it out. what did i  install gparted for?
<crimsun> ik: open a Terminal, and use alsamixer
<crimsun> ik: press 'm' to unmute
<dabaSlon> for resizing hard drives that have something on them...
<ik> crimsun ok :)
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: How do I copy that output?  Just select, cut, and paste with the mouse?
<dabaSlon> or, use ctrl+c to copy, and ctrl+v to paste...
<dabaSlon> invest in the long run;)
<mebaran151> hey
<dabaSlon> haha, I am manic depressive today...
<mebaran151> anyone help me fix a virtualy device
<chris_ubuntu> OK, so select witht the mouse and use the same MS windows conventions
<dabaSlon> exactly.
<dabaSlon> same GUI conventions.
<dabaSlon> for that part...
<dabaSlon> another way to do it yourself....
<eruin> what's with the bad mouth?
<dabaSlon> is to see which place the hard drive is mounted, and to know that way...
<dabaSlon> /etc/fstab, I think is the file that tells you..
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: OK, I pasted it there
<dabaSlon> give me the URL, pls.
<dabaSlon> :)
<mebaran151> I need to fix my usb printer
<dabaSlon> mebaran151: that HP?
<mebaran151> when I ever I print it
<mebaran151> it throws an error
<mebaran151> nope
<mebaran151> Epson
<mebaran151> Gimp print driver
<dabaSlon> which epson?
<mebaran151> that usb device does not exist
<mebaran151> R800
<mebaran151> it is supported
<mebaran151> it worked under warty
<blake> hey yall if i'ma newbie do yal think i can get apache and webmin ste up tonight?????
<dabaSlon> is that the one you addded to your printers list?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: http://pastebin.com/282515
<blake> how long do yall think it will take
<eruin> blake: sudo apt-get install apache2 should do it
<ik> crimsun thanks a lot man now its working :)
<crimsun> ik: np
<mebaran151> this is the error it is throws
<blake> i have apache1
<eruin> blake: webmin is a bit more tricky ;)
<dabaSlon> blake, waht site???
<mebaran151> now it detects
<mebaran151> I am confused
<blake> yeah i don't even get the concept
<mebaran151> very confused
<blake> i got it from
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Here is the hdb line -- hdb      ptyba  ptyq5  ptyv0  ptyzb    tty49  ttyd7  ttys1   ttyt7  ttyy2
<mebaran151> I try to make it through the error and it works
<mebaran151> that is not nice
<dabaSlon> chris_ubuntu: at this time, how many partitions do you have on taht hard drive?
<blake> synaptc
<eruin> blake: been a while since I touched webmin, but last time I had to run some weird script to set the admin password for webmin
<dabaSlon> it actually goes vertically down...
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: I don't know.  It is an old NTFS drive.  It can be totally wiped
<mebaran151> just kill it
<eruin> blake: I also hear webmin is insecure and totally unfit for ubuntu :P
<dabaSlon> mebaran151: it is not nice that it works now?
<dabaSlon> ok, then...do you know which hard drive is the slave and which is the master?
<blake> well apache has a firewall that comes with it right?
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> that is just mean
<dabaSlon> mebaran151: I had teh same issue...
<mebaran151> because when I need to acutally print it
<dabaSlon> nothing wrong with that...as long as it works from now on...
<dabaSlon> oh, yeah, that is bad...
<mebaran151> the virtual device usb://printer_name
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: I know physically.  I have an open box in front of me.  Is that what you mean?
<mebaran151> sporadically disappears
<dabaSlon> ok, along the wire the thick but flat wire...
<nothingssomethin> this is better
<eruin> mebaran151: hoary?
<dabaSlon> which hard drive is the one connected to the end of that wire?
<mark345> anyone here try ejecting a dvd using the button on their drive, instead of right clicking on the icon on the desktop?
<chris_ubuntu> slave is on the "terminating" end of the cable inside my box
<vergeofimpetus> i like that better
<vergeofimpetus> so it's telling me i need to re configure ..........
<IIIEars> chris_ubuntu - you will likely ned to double check the bios to see the boot order as many have an option to select which drive is seen first by the installed OS.
<eruin> mebaran151: this is only a farfetched thought, but maybe http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SystemCrashWhenUnmountingMedia/view?searchterm=inotify%20usb has something to do with it?
<dabaSlon> nope, slave is on the other connection, the master is at the end of the wire...
<vergeofimpetus> For this package to work, you need to modify your /etc/nsswitch.conf to use the ldap datasource.  There is an example file at /usr/share/doc/libnss-ldap/examples/nsswitch.ldap which can be used as an example for your nsswitch setup, or it can be copied over your current setup.
<kakalto> does anyone have an idea of a transcode package?
<vergeofimpetus> /usr/share/doc/libnss-ldap/examples/nsswitch.ldap
<eruin> mebaran151: nm, that bug is fixed
<mark345> nsswitch?
<vergeofimpetus> dosen't even exist
<kakalto> I tried gtranscode, but it won't install
<ik> any one knows why i can whatch some avi, but some dont?
<dabaSlon> chris_ubuntu: if you ahve a few secs, I can boot into linux, so you dont screw up...
<dabaSlon> But, you can do it if you can read the screen yourself.
<mark345> some avi files were made in premiere pro
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: I have a few secs
<dabaSlon> do a cfdisk /dev/hdb, for now...
<pinS> whats a good ftpd? for my lappy so my buddy can connect
<mark345> and they have a stupid codec not in ubuntu
<pinS> since im tired of gaim and router forwarind issues
<kakalto> ahhh
<kakalto> transcode isn't available
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Are you suggesting that I actually change my order in which they are plugged in?
<kakalto> anyone know where I can get transcode?
<kakalto> preferably a dev?
<vergeofimpetus> does someone know apache really well in here
<kakalto> *deb?
<crimsun> kakalto: from debian-marillat
<metalsand> crimsun: Anything new?
<kakalto> crimsun, I have that repo, but I can't find it
<raydogg``> Is there a how-to on installing the latest kernel from kernel.org on ubuntu?
<IIIEars> ik - some avi's are encrypted and need to check for a key on the web before they will play.
<crimsun> metalsand: waiting for you
<ik> IIIEars oh ok
<metalsand> Right, I have to pastebine that first -.-
<talmir> I am trying to install vmware but in the install it asks "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]  " But they dont seem to be there.. Anyone know the right dir for these files?
<raydogg``> tal
<raydogg``> apt-get install linux-headesr
<raydogg``> apt-get install linux-headers
<talmir> oh
<raydogg``> and then re run the vmware install
<raydogg``> it will auto find them
<talmir> thanks :P
<raydogg``> np
<crimsun> kakalto: which debian-marilliat branches do you have in your sources.list?
<crimsun> metalsand: brb
<kakalto> crimsun, ones with #'s before them :P ~FIXED~
<pinS> proftpd or proftpd-common?
<danko123456> chris_ubuntu: you figured it out? it tells you which format the partition is in, how to change it and everything....
<chris_ubuntu> danko123456: What is the it you are referring to?
<IIIEars> thanks raydogg - had the same trouble. - by the way there is a vmware expo in quite a few cities next month - make a visit get a free copy of vmware workstation
<danko123456> chris_ubuntu: Now, I suggest you make a user for you r mom, without root privilieges...and, install an SSH server for her, so you can sign in...
<ik> thanks a lot everybody =) bye
<dabaSlon> get it?
<dabaSlon> :)
<raydogg``> Np IIIEars, the expo sounds intriguing.
<chris_ubuntu> danko123456: Her "sign in" is going to have to be "wiggling" the mouse so the screen saver stops
<dabaSlon> hmm?
<dabaSlon> chris_ubuntu: did you cfdisk /dev/hdb?
<dabaSlon> in a terminal?
<vergeofimpetus> is there a command in terminal to open with??
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: not yet.  hang on
<dabaSlon> sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb
<vergeofimpetus> or to open
<vergeofimpetus> like a folder
<vergeofimpetus> or show contents
<dabaSlon> Im danko, by the way, Chris, nice to meet you:)
<kakalto> can anyone help? when I apt-get update, it freezes at 99% of the debian mirrilat repos
<dabaSlon> spread the Ubuntu...
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: "Fatal Error, cannot open drive, presss any key to continue"
<dabaSlon> dedication to giving to others...:)
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Nice to meet you danko, and thank you for your help
<dabaSlon> ok, then it is a little borked. let me look up my terminal, now that I am in Ubuntu...
<liable> kakalto: think its a server prob, someone else was having same prob
<kakalto> what am I to do? I want a package from those repos
<dabaSlon> same exact thing here....so, let us see what fdisk can tell  us...
<liable> kakalto: wait :)
<IIIEars> Chris_ubuntu - thats the error i see a lot don't worry reboot and it disappears. everything it says it did before it complained is as it should be.
<crimsun> metalsand: back
<kakalto> liable, is there some kind of ftp mirrors for the mirilat repos?
<metalsand> k
<kakalto> like, a place where I can get a package
<metalsand> Great
<metalsand> slashdot.org could not be found
<liable> kakalto: dont think so
<dabaSlon> chris+
<chris_ubuntu> IIIEars: You are suggesting if I reboot and retype the command it will recognize the drive?
<metalsand> now my internal card isn't working
<dabaSlon> chris_ubuntu: all right...
<kakalto> liable, :(. Thanks anyway
<dabaSlon> sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb
<crimsun> metalsand: but your 2915 should
<eruin> can md5sum be used for simple strings?
<metalsand> that's the one I'm talking about
<dabaSlon> IIIEars: hehe...newb...
<ggibeau> can anyone help me with something?
<lunatech> i wanted all the packages in the universe repository for offline install.. is there a ISO available for that ?
<dabaSlon> maybe, anyhow...
<IIIEars> yes - did you use "sudo"
<liable> kakalto: try emailing the admin, they may not know
<crimsun> metalsand: does it have an ip assigned?
<metalsand> I'm checking now
<dabaSlon> kakalto: comment it out for now...do you need it now?
<metalsand> I commited out some stuff in /etc/network/interfaces because I wasn't using the card
<kakalto> I would like it now, 'cause a package I want is in there
<IIIEars> lol - i am a seasoned newb - 2 weeks - lol
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: The sudo command above is for me to try, yes?
<dabaSlon> chris_ubuntu is quiet, he likes cfdisk, I bet...
<dabaSlon> right...
<dabaSlon> ok, sorry
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> youll like cfdisk, I bet ...
<metalsand> Just got an IP, crimsun: I'm up
<IIIEars> yes sudo cfdisk
<metalsand> So, you want all of dmesg in pastebin?
<vergeofimpetus> does anyone know how to configure /etc/nsswitch.conf file for apache
<kakalto> dabaSlon, I'll just google it, hopefullly I won't have too many dependancy problems.
<dabaSlon> kakalto: what are you trying to get?
<kakalto> transcode
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: SOMETHING HAPPENED!  Oh my, we have contact!
<kakalto> I looked on the debian database, but it's not tehre
<IIIEars> chris_ubuntu - rofl
<ggibeau> anyone know why my audio/video wont sync in gxine?
<dabaSlon> chris_ubuntu: I bet yuou like cfdisk?
<chris_ubuntu> what is rofl?
<dabaSlon> chris_ubuntu: does it show the partition as ntfs?
<cafuego> Any mac mini/hoary users here?
<dabaSlon> google it... I have to all the time with these IRC abbrevs...
<chris_ubuntu> yep, I always format in NTFS on my win boxes
<IIIEars> "rolling on the floor laughing" - don't worry it is a good thing. - grin
<crimsun> kakalto: transcode isn't in debian, no. It's in marillat.
<chris_ubuntu> and it shows it
<dabaSlon> PCMCIA ok, so it is shown as ntfs?
<dabaSlon> great
<metalsand> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/282519
<kakalto> crimsun, but marillat's list is down at the moment
<dabaSlon> well, follow the gui:)
<kakalto> or atleast I can't get it
<kakalto> so I can't get transcode from there
<crimsun> kakalto: so wait a few hours
<dabaSlon> crimsun: you could get the packages for him, and even the dependencies, righty?
<kakalto> crimsun, I've had this same problem for a few weeks
<dabaSlon> no y:)
<crimsun> kakalto: it was up earlier for me
<kakalto> crimsun, well, I'm unlucky, and can't get it when it's up. therefore google is the answer, yes?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: OK, this reminds me of my old "Pine" days in collage.  I can handle this, but which option to reformat?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: "Delete"?
<dabaSlon> delete first, then create in empty space, yes...
<dabaSlon> same as anywhere...
<dabaSlon> well, not same..
<dabaSlon> :(
<pablo921>  crimsun:is the marillat server problem why i cn't install dvdrip?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Primary or Logical?
<dabaSlon> still kinda stresses\dut...
<IIIEars> Crimsun - I keep installing packages and nothing breaks. synaptic can't be any good.  - lol
<crimsun> pablo921: if dvdrip is in the marillat repo, yes
<dabaSlon> anything, chris, you have as many wrong choices as you want...
<crimsun> IIIEars: yes, it must be bad =)
<difeta> I have a gnome keyboard shortcut setup to raise and lower my soudn volume, but it seems to be adjusting the sound of the card I'm not using. How can i solve this problem?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: OK, but I assume I don't want to toggle the "bootable" flag to this partition?
<dabaSlon> choose a partition type, anything...
<dabaSlon> no, if you are not going to boot...
<dabaSlon> from it...
<m> how to install firefox extensions, when I click the link to them, it forces me to download them, not let me run them via firefox?
<dabaSlon> anyhow:)
<vergeofimpetus> i am completely gone
<chris_ubuntu> daba
<vergeofimpetus> sooo confused
<dabaSlon> so, as I said, I suggest you enable an ssh server, create a user name for her with no root privilieges...
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Ok, it may be doing it
<_nate_sleeping> gnite
<dabaSlon> vergeofimpetus: whats up^
<dabaSlon> nite
<dabaSlon> nate
<vergeofimpetus> anyone wantto help with appache
<metalsand2> crimsun: You see my pastebine
<dabaSlon> help what?
<crimsun> metalsand2: yes, I'm reading it
<dabaSlon> haha, I love that...
<pablo921>  crimsun:dvdrip depends on transcode. i think that is from the marillat.
<dabaSlon> chris, may is an understatement:)
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Hmmm... says "no primary partitions are marked bootable.  DOS MBR cannot boot this.  Toggle Bootable flag  of current partition"  Any advice?
<crimsun> pablo921: if you can't get it, then yes
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Keep in mind, this is just extra HD space.  Bootable OS is on other phyiscal drive.
<pablo921>  crimsun:maybe some day
<dabaSlon> so...
<dabaSlon> chris, not working?
<vergeofimpetus> ok
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Did you see my note above?
<dabaSlon> what told you that?
<IIIEars> Chris_ubuntu - erm - just curious. will you install windows to this drive?
<dabaSlon> write means save...
<dabaSlon> right?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: No, this is going to be blank space to save some music files
<chris_ubuntu> no windows on this machine, period
<chris_ubuntu> only a ubunto machine
<vergeofimpetus> i don't think anyone wants to help the nb with appache tho ...........once i have it installed i don't need any configuration help tho
<crimsun> metalsand2: um, are you _sure_ you're using 0.2.1-pre26?
<IIIEars> Chris_ubuntu - Windows will nuke everything with it's install and assume (wrongly) that it owns the entire drive.
<dabaSlon> right, I got that...
<crimsun> metalsand2: because your dmesg says otherwise
<dabaSlon> chris, where did you get that error?
<dabaSlon> verge, dude, ask teh question...
<marky_mark> anyone know of how to setup a 3dfx voodoo 2 vc on hoary?
<dabaSlon> marky mark, awesome, I love that dude...
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: When I selected "write" in that cfdisk program
<metalsand2> crimsun: I downloaded the file in the guide, and that was its name
<dabaSlon> ok, did you select type?
<marky_mark> :P
<vergeofimpetus> i want to know how to configure the nsswitch.conf dir for apache
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: yes, I think I selected Linux as type
<crimsun> metalsand2: from ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre26.tar.[gz|bz2]  ?
<vergeofimpetus> it says i need to configure it
<metalsand2> wget ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre26.tar.gz
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: I guess I didn't select type.  there is a whole list.  which type do I want?
<marky_mark> compiled the device3dfx-source file but still not finding it in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dabaSlon> so you didnt?
<dabaSlon> hehe, sweet...
<dabaSlon> select, like...
<dabaSlon> I wish ivoks was here..
<dabaSlon> xfs, I think is what he said,..
<IIIEars> chris_ubuntu - i believe it is on the second screen - ext3 linux filesystem
<crimsun> any of the ones listed is fine
<IIIEars> avoid reiserfs for now in my experience it is difficult to remove.
<dabaSlon> crimsun: right, referring to our discussion?
<crimsun> dabaSlon: (for filesystems, yes)
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: I have one just called "linux" which is choice 83
<crimsun> IIIEars: reiser3 is mature finally
<dabaSlon> now, chris, you will also need to have the drive mount at boot...
<IIIEars> good tip - thanks
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: I am still trying to format the disk
<dabaSlon> right, it wont take you much longer...
<dabaSlon> it is easy...:)
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Well, I dont' think it is starting.  I keep getting this error
<dabaSlon> paste the whole thing to pastebin.com, please.
<dabaSlon> the screen where it is dislayed
<dabaSlon> ctrl+shift+c is copy
<dabaSlon> din a terminal,dont ctrl+c
<dabaSlon> that is end program.
<dabaSlon> or, use your mouse.
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: http://pastebin.com/282521
<dabaSlon> No primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this.         Toggle bootable flag of the current partition
<bluemax> is anyone here familiar with mplayer?
<dabaSlon> like what, bluemax, I heard of it...
<dabaSlon> chris, get the hint?
<mole_> I'm having difficulty getting my Palm Tungsten T to reliably synchronise with gnome-pilot and evolution.  I'm using hoary with the latest updates.   I can get working as a one-off using the instructions at ubuntuguide.org, but being able to do it consistently is a problem.  gpilotd just doesn't seem to be able to see the udev device for the palm unless I have the configuration window open in evolution (gpilotd-control).  The gnome apple
<mole_> t frontend to gpilotd also doesn't appear to work.  Anyone else having trouble with this?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Yes, but that doesn't make sense.  Why would I want this to be bootable if it is a slave backup space?
<bluemax> ok, i'm trying to connect to a nsv stream (at a url) but it's almost always full, so i have to have it loop in mplayer but i don't know how
<dabaSlon> cause it wants you to:)
<bluemax> #mplayer is dead so i thought i'd ask here
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: by bootable, I am understanding that this is where the OS sits and boots from.  Is this incorrect?
<dabaSlon> pls try it, chris...
<dabaSlon> im dying to know if it works...
<dabaSlon> to answer your question, yes...
<IIIEars> chris_ubuntu - no need for a bootable flag if you will only use it for storage
<ryman> whats the command to check system up time ?
<crimsun> ,,uptime''
<dabaSlon> IIIEars: did you read the pastebin?
<chris_ubuntu> yes, seems to have written.  So my above understanding is incorrect?
<dabaSlon> it is correct.
<dabaSlon> it would only seem that a hard drive does not like to be formatted without a bootable partition.
<dabaSlon> ok, let us mount that baby, then...
<ryman> crimsun, thank you
<dabaSlon> so, it is hdb1?
<IIIEars> yes - what did i miss? - it is complaining that it can't be booted from but that is no problem for windows to see it.
<chris_ubuntu> hang on.  Let me see
<metalsand2> crimsun: what do I do know?
<dabaSlon> dos mbr, meaning windows, IIIEars?
<dabaSlon> or windows meaning linux?
<dabaSlon> or exactly as you said:-p
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: OK, lets mount it.  How?
<dabaSlon> is it hdb1?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Well, I don't see it in gparted.
<dabaSlon> sudo mkdir /media/relmp3 :)
<IIIEars> Chris_ubuntu - you will use this disk for storage? - if you need storage and it is formatted for a correct file type windows will see it.
<ryman> how do I make a dir in computer ?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Windows?  This is a ubuntu box.
<crimsun> metalsand2: are you running 0.2.1-pre26? I never saw absolute confirmation from you.
<dabaSlon> sudo mount /dev/hd1 /media/relmp3/
<metalsand2> crimsun: That's what I installed from
<dabaSlon> chris, you worry too much, for one, you will have a haeart attack...
<dabaSlon> second, I was speaking to IIIEars
<metalsand2> I know I unziped that file, went to that directory and made the module from that directory
<dabaSlon> nothing related to youl
<crimsun> metalsand2: if you can confirm from the filename, fine.
<dabaSlon> ryman: what ditr?
<dabaSlon> mkdir?
<dabaSlon> through gnome?
<IIIEars> lol - sorry - the bootable flag is just that a signal to the boot loader to look for an os there.
<dabaSlon> no need to be sorry...
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: I just don't understand.
<dabaSlon> I work customer service, imagine how happy my customers are...they are all like, sorry:(
<ryman> dabaSlon, I want to make a dir in Computer
<ryman> but I dont' know wat dir it is
<dabaSlon> chris, which part?
<dabaSlon> ryman: no, come on....
<dabaSlon> serious?
<crimsun> metalsand2: yay? nay?
<dabaSlon> cant be..
<dabaSlon> how do you know that is what you want then?
<dabaSlon> chris, sudo mkdir /media/relmp3
<ryman> dabaSlon, like you go to Places - Computer
<dabaSlon> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/relmp3/
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Well, should I be able to see this disk space now?  And where?
<ryman> I want to make a folder in that place
<dabaSlon> copy and paste those into your terminal.
<IIIEars> Chris_ubuntu - you won't need a bootable parttion to use that drive as storage. format it in a filetype that the OS you choose will understand and you're done. - :)
<ryman> but I don't know waht dir is the Places - Computer
<dabaSlon> ok, you need tro be root to do that, ryman,..
<dabaSlon> what folders does it have>?
<dabaSlon> etc, home, var, usr, and so on?
<ryman> CD ROM Drive, floppy ...
<ryman> filesystem
<dabaSlon> no, that is where you mount...
<chris_ubuntu> IIIEars: I formated it in a Linux file sys, but can't see it anywhere.  How would I drag a file to it?
<dabaSlon> cant make a folder there, why do you want to?
<dabaSlon> chris...
<ryman> i want to mount my second HD there
<dabaSlon> I told you, mount the hard.
<dabaSlon> Nope, cant do...
<dabaSlon> linux fs is in a shape of a tree...
<sap> hi, I'm having a bit of trouble booting using the live CD. It boots up as far as 'elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler' and then stops. Any ideas?
<dabaSlon> everything starts at root...
<dabaSlon> or, maybe you can...
<dabaSlon> heh
<dabaSlon> sorry
<IIIEars> Chris_ubuntu - are you in linux now?
<ryman> i c thanks
<chris_ubuntu> IIIEars: yes
<Q_Continuum> dabaSlon, maybe walk him through making a softlink on his desktop to it?
<dabaSlon> chris, are you ignoring my possts?
<ryman> dabaSlon, my ubuntu keep freezing and firefox keep crashing. I wonder why
<chris_ubuntu> IIIEars: I am doing this all from a linux box.  I am chatting on the box I am doing this on
<dabaSlon> Q_Continuum: be my guest:)
<Q_Continuum> I can't remember, and I'm not booted to Ubuntu atm lol
<IIIEars> okay - do you know if it has been mounted (erm -- Ubuntu is using it?)
<dabaSlon> hm....could be that inotify thing, huh, crimsun?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: no, just missing them trying to read and configure.
<Q_Continuum> I'm no guru :-)
<dabaSlon> for rymans post...
<dabaSlon> k, chris...
<ryman> what what ?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: yes
<ryman> I mnted the 2nd HD into /media/Misc
<ryman> I was just wondering if i can mnt it to the Computer
<crimsun> dabaSlon: if he's using 2.6.11 from Hoary/universe without that boot param
<dabaSlon> when mounting, when it freezes...you can make a soft link, likely as q said..as for freezing, there is some thing with mouinting with inotify and then it does not freeze
<dabaSlon> how would eh know?
<crimsun> cat /proc/cmdline
<dabaSlon> ryman: for the soft link...explore yuor conf editor in apps, system something
<dabaSlon> chris...
<dabaSlon> make a dir,...moutn the hard to dir...
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: yes
<ryman> dabaSlon, thanks
<crimsun> metalsand2: still waiting for an answer
<dabaSlon> sudo mkdir /media/relmp3
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: that language doesn't mean anything tangable to me
<dabaSlon> sudo mount /dev/hd1 /media/relmp3/
<crimsun> metalsand2: I can only troubleshoot for about 15 more minutes
<IIIEars> good save dabaslon - my eyes had glazed over - (newb remmember) - lol
<dabaSlon> chris, the first part was for ryman, the second, after chris, was for you.
<ggibeau> whats the best program for playing mpeg's?
<dabaSlon> IIIEars: what?
<dabaSlon> id ont get it
<dabaSlon> lmao
<IIIEars> j/k grin
<dabaSlon> I finally lit that baby...
<dabaSlon> hah
<dabaSlon> lol
<dabaSlon> I cant believe I typed that...
<chris_ubuntu> OK, I typed that in
<dabaSlon> chris, mounted?
<chris_ubuntu> what now?
<dabaSlon> ls /media/relmp3
<dabaSlon> ls -alt /media/relmp3
<dabaSlon> thats from my linux assuignment, straight off
<vergeofimpetus> i give up for now .....i can't even find apache now dangit
<dabaSlon> or Unix, rather.
<dabaSlon> apache is downloadable
<IIIEars> heh
<vergeofimpetus> i install it and now i can't install it
<dabaSlon> through...
<vergeofimpetus> find it
<dabaSlon> apt-get install apache
<dabaSlon> what is your issue?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: It just shows a small list and says "total 8"
<dabaSlon> chris, did this 3 times today only...
<dabaSlon> kewl..
<dabaSlon> caus4 nothing is on the hard
<dabaSlon> do a ls
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: I don't know what that means
<dabaSlon> just ls
<dabaSlon> and tell me a file name
<dabaSlon> small file, nothing on the hard:-p
<metalsand> Sorry, crimsun
<dabaSlon> english.
<metalsand> I was having network issues
<metalsand> I'm on my latop now, not my desktop anymore
<crimsun> metalsand: np. Any word on absolute version confirmation?
<dabaSlon> he types that out?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: sorry, I must not be doing it right.  I don't see anything
<dabaSlon> verge, dude, what is your issue?
<dabaSlon> he left,..
<dabaSlon> awesome...
<metalsand> crimsun: how could I absolute be sure? I'll check synaptic?
<dabaSlon> dude couldnt install apache, and left.
<dabaSlon> anyhow...
<dabaSlon> chis,...
<crimsun> metalsand: check the tarball filename from which you extracted
<dabaSlon> in english...
<metalsand> Yes, that was the file
<fsapo> dabaSlon, burned my dvd ^^ seems that its working
<dabaSlon> the folder, /media/relmp3(religiousmp3s...) has nothing in it, therefore, the list you seen was empty...
<Q_Continuum> I think dude left because he couldn't find apache in the apps menu. heh.
<fsapo> dabaSlon, found this in google: http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Burning_Video_DVDs_in_Linux.html
<dabaSlon> heh...
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: So that indicates the new drive?
<dabaSlon> I like the toms hardware one, with the bluesniper.
<dabaSlon> riht, that is where the drive is...
<dabaSlon> anyhow, let us move on...
<dabaSlon> you need to give permissions on that hard drive, and make it mount at boot...dude...
<crimsun> metalsand: ok, sec.
<dabaSlon> I said I did it 3 times, today, onlyt..
<dabaSlon> I work tech support, I do a OE config 5 times at least...
<sour-monkey> Howdy
<dabaSlon> so, how do we give permissions?
<dabaSlon> like a sudo chown -R $user /media/relmp3
<dabaSlon> sudo chown -R $USER /media/relmp3
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Too few arguments
<crimsun> metalsand: did you hear any beeps when you inserted the card?
<metalsand> crimsun:
<metalsand> This package is useless without the appropriate linux-wlan-ng-modules-x.yy.zz
<metalsand> package for the kernel you are running. You may have to build that by hand;
<dabaSlon> sorry, chris.
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: OK, but I have to end this in a few minutes.  I have a very full day tomorrow.  I really appreciate your help, but for me to do too much of this type of command line config stuff is really an indulgence for me.  Can you tell me where we are tin the process?
<dabaSlon> allow her user as well.
<dabaSlon> not yours..
<cheitania21> hola
<dabaSlon> yours is for su.
<metalsand> crimsun: none
<dabaSlon> sudo...
<dabaSlon> not hers.
<dabaSlon> ok?
<dabaSlon> over ssh...and learn bash:)
<dabaSlon> you would have to sign in as her now...
<dabaSlon> are you?
<metalsand> Crimsun: what I pasted was from synaptic, I've made the modules but do I have linux-wlan-ng, or should I have it installed in synaptic? In synaptic I have no listed installed version
<dabaSlon> you can remove her permissions in a file...
<dabaSlon> chris, made changes?
<crimsun> metalsand: first of all, did you create Debian packages, or did you compile from tarball?
<dabaSlon> then also a file needs to be edited for mounting.
<crimsun> metalsand: the cleanest (and recommended method) is to use Debianised source, not tarball
<metalsand> crimsun: compiled from the tarball
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: The prompt came back and said "too few arguments"
<metalsand> crimsun: I just followed the guide
<dabaSlon> after the $USER?
<metalsand> crimsun: I originally tried install the linux-wlan-ng from synaptic
<metalsand> crimsun: but that never worked... I never saw the part about it being useless with the linux-wlan-ng-modules, though
<metalsand> crimsun: now I'm not so certain I have everything configured correctly
<crimsun> metalsand: I have no idea what you've done
* malte` is away: faccio cose, vedo gente
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Really, I don't know who you are addressing.  I can't keep watching this ongoing paging and try to figure out which mssgs are for me.  Thanks to everyone, but I am going to have to move on.
<dabaSlon> it is gonna spew out a lotta lines.
<crimsun> metalsand: if you've compiled and installed from tarball, you'll have to use the tarball's instructions
<dabaSlon> dude, I did it here...
<dabaSlon> right now...
<dabaSlon> but, see ya later...
<metalsand> crimsun: The current thing I've done is followed this guide, exactly: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallTheWlanNgDriverInHoary
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Is "dude" me
<chris_ubuntu> ?
<dabaSlon> haha
<dabaSlon> nope...
<dabaSlon> sudo chown -R $USER /media/relmp3
<dabaSlon> is you...
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: OK, I did it, but it just gave me another prompt...
<dabaSlon> right, asking for a password?
<dabaSlon> perhaps?
<metalsand> crimsun: I installed the kernel modules, should I now install wlan-ng from synaptic?
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: I don't know what the result of these commands is supposed to be.  No, if the password coment is for me, it did not ask for a password.
<crimsun> oh my.
<crimsun> that wiki page is _horrible_
<IIIEars> Wow! - crimsun is usually very reserved.
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: Fuck it.  This is an exercise in futility.
<crimsun> step 3 is utterly broken
<dabaSlon> IIIEars: awesome.
<metalsand> crimsun: The one I pasted? :x
<dabaSlon> chris, right...
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: right?
<crimsun> metalsand: paste your /etc/wlan/wlan.conf onto pastebin
<dabaSlon> exactly.
<IIIEars> Chris_ubuntu - if you have set permissions and have mounted it - correct me if i'm wrong someone - there is no more left to do but use the drive you have created. :)
<dabaSlon> its kinda bedtime-ish...
<dabaSlon> man...
<dabaSlon> ok, night.
<metalsand> http://pastebin.com/282529
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: How do I use it?  I can't see it in the GUI?  There is a serious gap in communication here (probably based on my misunderstanding)...
<dabaSlon_slp> haha
<sour-monkey> How much disk space does a typical PPC Ubuntu installation use?
<dabaSlon_slp> thats cool, chris, use your drive, and make it am\utomount in fstab, IIIEarsknows how.
<bob2> sour-monkey: 1.8GB by default
<Raskall> good morning. I have managed to "enlist" 3 or 4 ubuntu-newbies now. They wanted a good distro for their laptop. :)
<sour-monkey> 1.8 GB?  Damn
<bob2> sour-monkey: 1.2GB if you don't precopy the .debs
<sour-monkey> I only have 20GB, and I want OS X on here too
<dabaSlon_slp> Raskall: tell that to metalsand
<crimsun> metalsand: and /etc/wlan/wlancfg-pirates ?
<dabaSlon_slp> :))
<bob2> sour-monkey: 1.8GB is < 1/10th of that
<IIIEars> dabaSlon - you are really nice to be so helpful. :)
<sour-monkey> Yeah, I know.  I have lots of other things I'm gonna need to put on here though
<IIIEars> G'nite! :)
<dabaSlon_slp> like what?
<dabaSlon_slp> lmao
<dabaSlon_slp> man...
<IIIEars> lol
<dabaSlon_slp> :)))
<pablo921> Raskall, more of us newbies to torture those who help us?
<dabaSlon_slp> haha
<dabaSlon_slp> awesome
<dabaSlon_slp> nit
<IIIEars> lol
<crimsun> metalsand: or are you using /etc/wlancfg/wlancfg-DEFAULT ?
<metalsand> http://pastebin.com/282531
<chris_ubuntu> dabaSlon: I don't get it.  I can't tell which mssgs are for me.  This is not something I am going to be able to complete.  Thanks but this is not working.  I hate to say it makes me long for Microsoft giving me a case number at the beginnging of a paid call
<metalsand> crimsun: I'm using wlancfg-pirates
<metalsand> I deleted default
<Raskall> pablo921: :) I have started an ubuntu support company. They'll call me and I'll bother you if I cant help them.
<freewoody> Can somebody tell me how to make PostFix send mails using my IP Address
<pablo921> Raskall, i'm just starting to learn.
<crimsun> metalsand: are you using the pcmcia restart or the wlanctl-ng method?
<IIIEars> chris_ubuntu - You learned a little and so did i. we don't have to learn everything all at once. a little rest can make it all a lot easier to do in the morning.
<Raskall> pablo921: and it's not torture. We want as many ubuntu users as possible you know. And If we felt tortured we would just leave the channel.
<dabaSlon_slp> IIIEars: well, you see, he cant get which messages I send him...
<metalsand> crimsun: I have no idea
<crimsun> metalsand: ...err?
<revelater> how do i check on my hard drive partitions?
<dabaSlon_slp> and, Im talking only to him, and only me and him are on the channel...except for crimsun and metalsand sometimes...
<revelater> get a list of them?
<pablo921> Raskall, it's just that there are normally 500 people in this room and maybe 10 that can and will help us newbies
<jsgotangco> fdisk -l
<metalsand> crimsun: How would i check which method I'm using :x
<revelater> didn
<crimsun> metalsand: ok, you're obviously not using the latter then
<IIIEars> X-chat is highlighting all of my messages - would be a lot easier to avoid the questions i can't answer if it didn't - lol
<dabaSlon_slp> revelater: fdisk -l /dev/hdx
<revelater> didn't list anything
<metalsand> crimsun: right
<jsgotangco> sudo fdisk -l
<crimsun> metalsand: please restart pcmcia and paste dmesg again please
<revelater> jsgotangco: thanks, that did it
<jsgotangco> :-)
<dabaSlon_slp> excellent.
<Raskall> hmm.. my pentium 4M is not very happy with vmware. :) the CPU gets really hot.
<dabaSlon_slp> slp
<revelater> jsgotangco: what is id f?
<metalsand> http://pastebin.com/282533
<revelater> k, this doesn't look right... :
<revelater>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<revelater> /dev/hda1   *           1      231589   116720824+  83  Linux
<revelater> /dev/hda2          231590      232581      499968    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<revelater> /dev/hda5          231590      232581      499936+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<metalsand> The last couple of lines changed, crimsun
<revelater> anyone drown itn that one? :P
<eob84> HI
<eob84> I have a quick question
<eob84> does anyone know where you can get bootsplash debs for ubuntu?
<revelater> ...
<eob84> ha
<revelater> what is bootsplash?
<eob84> the binary for the kernal
<eob84> oops sorry
<revelater> do you use synaptic?
<IIIEars> eob - google >> images >> splash screen - i got too many to use them all - too many is just enough. - lol
<eob84> no splash screen
<eob84> I need the actual program
<eob84> bootsplash
<revelater> i am outta here...
<drunken> hi everyone...
<eob84> the file on http://www.bootsplash.de/files does not work
<crimsun> metalsand: double-check your wlancfg-pirates
<metalsand> crimsun: for what?
<crimsun> metalsand: any missing parameters
<metalsand> crimsun: all i did was rename the file
<crimsun> metalsand: you didn't tweak it to your own hardware?
<metalsand> crimsun: when i went through it all seemed correct to my settings
<drunken> is anyone using dc++ from linux?
<drunken> for linux...
<crimsun> metalsand: please double-check. Sorry, but it's nearly 3:30, and I need to be back here at work in less than five hours.
<Kamping_in_doze> anyone come across this before? i crashed ubuntu, and reinstalled windows (without rebooting into ubuntu). when i tried to reinstall grub, it cant find core.img or somthing. anyone know this one?
<metalsand> crimsun: I just double-checked, everything looks correct
<metalsand> I have no WEP enabled, its set to DHCP
<kakalto> does anyone have the transcode package, and could they put it up on a server for download for me? please?
<kakalto> the debian-marillat repos don't work
<pablo921>  kakalto:i'm waiting for it also.
<crimsun> metalsand: ok. I'll be back in ~18 hrs
<kakalto> I tried downloading the source from transcoding.org but the tar isn't valid
<metalsand> crimsun: K. So we're done for the night?
<pablo921> kakalto:i tied to install dvdrip but can't without transcode.
<kakalto> hmm.
<metalsand> crimsun: Thanks for looking over my code, I appriate it. G'night, get some rest.
<kakalto> I tried to install transcode, but couldn't
<metalsand> Morning, ivoks
<ivoks> hello
<metalsand> Guess what I'm back to trying?
<metalsand> wlan-ng
<metalsand> Yay :D
<pablo921> kakalto:i guess marillat has been down for awhile
<kakalto> yeh
<kakalto> :(
<pablo921> kakalto:patience
<m> anyone know where the start menu is kept in gnome.. the file? ?
<ivoks> metalsand great... that driver gave better results :)
<kakalto> pablo921, patience is hard when sick and wanting to burn a video-dvd for a friend
<pablo921> kakalto:unles you find somebody who has it
<kakalto> that's what I was hoping for
<metalsand> ivoks
<metalsand> I just noticed something
<metalsand> in dmesg
<ivoks> ok
<metalsand> p80211knetdev_hard_start_xmit: Tx attempt prior to association, frame dropped.
<metalsand> It states that
<Kaiser_milo> bbl. good luck ppl
<ivoks> metalsand google
<ivoks> metalsand copy paste that in google
<metalsand>  Bit Rate:2 Mb/s   Tx-Power:2346 dBm
<metalsand> and when I iwconfig
<metalsand> it shows that
<ivoks> metalsand as i said, your wifi works
<metalsand> and that kind of tx-power is rediculous, thecards max is 23
<ivoks> metalsand iwlist wlan0 scan
<ivoks> metalsand what does it says?
<metalsand> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Function not implemented
<ivoks> metalsand then eth2
<ivoks> ah...
<metalsand> I have no eth2
<ivoks> ok
<IIIEars> Foolish Ubuntu question #101 - how do i create a wallpaper like the default that looks like two layers?
<metalsand> i have eth0 (what im connected to right now)
<ivoks> i'm sleepy :(
<ali4728> Newbie Needs Help! I have a (LinuxApacheMysqlPhp) web server on my comp/ubuntu, I want to send email [mail()]  by somepage.php but default confs doesnt seem to work! Any help?
<pablo921> Seveas, i thought youw4ent to work.
<ivoks> ali4728 mail()?
<metalsand> lol
<ivoks> ali4728 AFAIK, that doesn't work on lot of servers
<bob2> ali4728: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix, configure it to be able to send mail
<ivoks> ali4728 couse it is possible to send spam over that function
<ivoks> metalsand i don't know... how do you know others managed to setup that card? any URL?
<Seveas> pablo921, i am at work now :)
<kakalto> Seveas, are you involved in the marillat repos?
<Seveas> i am a scientific programmer, so it's not that much of a surprise that i have an internet connection at my work :)
<pablo921> Seveas, you have a good day.
<Seveas> kakalto, not at all
<ivoks> i buyed canon 300D
<Cybermagellan> hey what do you guys think of this for a Ubuntu webserver logo http://68.231.152.140:8080/apache2-default/poweredby.png ?
<kakalto> Seveas, k, my bad
<Seveas> Cybermagellan, not bad, but the font looks fuzzy
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> my grandma could do that :)
<Seveas> and the logo isn't scaled correctly
<ali4728> <bob2> is it ok if just type the command that u mentioned? What u mean by configure?
<ivoks> Cybermagellan try again :)
<Cybermagellan> Thanks ivoks...maybe your grandma would care to do it...
<bob2> ali4728: yes, run the command I gave you
<ivoks> Cybermagellan she wouldn't, and i wouldn't :)
<ivoks> Cybermagellan make powerd by bigger, remove ubuntu and leave cicrcle
<ivoks> circle
<veritas> ivoks
<veritas> It works!
<veritas> lol
<veritas> I CANNOT believe it
<poningru> heh I am here too
<ivoks> u dumb prick
<veritas> bob2: did you hear that?
<poningru> I stalk people here
<veritas> ivoks: Why am I a dumb prick? lol
<bob2> ivoks: language
<ivoks> veritas can you see anybody else? :)
<Seveas> ivoks, please don;t use that kind of language herre
<ivoks> bob2 I have to...
<ivoks> bob2 he was pooling my nose for days
<ivoks> bob2 and now it works... :)
<veritas> ivoks: No, I wasn't
<veritas> I JUST got it to work
<ali4728> <bob2> It opened up a conf window should I simply clk OK?
<paknaald> where can i find a good xorg.conf manual?
<veritas> bob2: I think we should change the topic
<IIIEars> 485 people in the room at least that many different opinions on your logo. - lol
<bob2> paknaald: why do you want to modify it?
<bob2> ali4728: in a terminal, yes
<paknaald> well i have a radeon x600 and it won't get graphical
<eob84> I am trying to remove a package from apt and I am getting errors
<veritas> | metalsnd got his PCMCIA NIC working, everyone can procede to their daily schedule | Please don't use Breezy yet |
<paknaald> so i install ubuntu in textmode and then try to configure xorg.conf
<veritas> What do you say, bob2?
<paknaald> so then in vesa it works, on one screen
<bob2> eob84: you need to be more specific, (ie past the error to #flood)
<paknaald> but i want gflrx on dual screen
<paknaald> that's _hard_
<bob2> daniels: radeon x600 should Just Work, right?
<eob84> bo2, subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 10
<ivoks> veritas and, what was wrong?
* cyphase is listening to Call by fireflight - Get it at http://www.fireflightrock.com/
<veritas> Nothing is wrong
<Cr1ck3t> wow didn't expect to see this many people here hehe
<Seveas> cyphase, please don't spam here...
<ali4728> <bob2> I have options "int site, int with sm host, sat sys, Local only" which is good for me?
<ivoks> veritas i know, but what was wrong with you...
<daniels> bob2: in theory, yes.  in pracrice, it tends to lock up, apparently, but I haven't got any hardware. :\
<bob2> eob84: no, the whole error, to #flood
<Cr1ck3t> hello everyone, don't need help just thought I would check out the room.
<bob2> cyphase: please turn that off
<eob84> what? join another chanel?
<cyphase> Seveas, if thats spam, then i don't know why im the only one your telling to stop spamming
<bob2> eob84: yes
<bob2> ali4728: do you have a smarthost?
<Burgundavia> cyphase, that is spam
<Seveas> cyphase, because no one else does that perhaps
<ali4728> nope
<ali4728> <bob2> no
<veritas> I'm so freaking excited right now
<veritas> My card works.
<cyphase> Burgundavia, Seveas, what qualifies as spam in your opinion
<paknaald> bob2: does 'vesa'-mode even support dual screen?
<bob2> paknaald: I don't know
<Burgundavia> cyphase, the channel is already very busy. Anything that is offtopic is spam
<Cr1ck3t> cyphase that is considered spam in help rooms just turn it off in here its not a big deal...
<bob2> ali4728: then just internet host, I guess
<ivoks> veritas it's good feeling when you get something to work on linux, isn't it?
<ali4728> <bob2> let me try
<ivoks> veritas what's even better, it's great feeling when you realize that you learned something along the way...
<ivoks> veritas doesn't that make you smile?
<cyphase> Burgundavia, Seveas, are you telling me that everything else in here is on topic?
<cyphase> because i highly doubt it
<Burgundavia> cyphase, mostly yes
<veritas> ivoks: I let out a little grin :P
<cyphase> right
<veritas> ivoks: I wouldn't say I learned a little
<Seveas> cyphase, cut it out. We *try* to stay on topic
<cyphase> ;)
<bob2> cyphase: automatic crap is off-topic
<Burgundavia> cyphase, what you are listening to has little to do with linux, let alone ubuntu
<cyphase> bob2, automatic?
<veritas> I'd say 95% of my linux knowledge was learned because of this freaking card :P
<bob2> cyphase: public away messages will be told to shut it off, too
<cyphase> lol
<veritas> bob2: are you excited for me?
<Seveas> veritas, you better watch out
<Seveas> veritas, or you'll become a linux-geek ;)
<veritas> Seveas: How come?
<veritas> Seveas: I'm not scared :P
<Seveas> well, welcome aboard then :)
* cyphase is listening to everyone talk
<cyphase> ;)
<veritas> bleh
<veritas> what's the command to ghost
<veritas> I can't get metalsand
<Cr1ck3t>  /ns ghost nick password
<Seveas> or /msg nickserv ghost nick passord
<veritas> What happened to the chat :x
<Seveas> it became silent
<Seveas> no problems anymore, woohoo :)
<paknaald> isn't their anybody a xorg.conf expert? ;)
<veritas> It's because I fixed my problem :P
<veritas> bleh
<Seveas> ik niet iig paknaald, sorry :)
<paknaald> you've a x600 too?
<veritas> i can't ghost metalsand because it's not registered
<Cr1ck3t> hehe veritas thats usually the case.
<ivoks> lol
<Seveas> there ya go
<Seveas> metalsand, if it happens again, try /ping metalsand
<Seveas> it will help the server noticing that that nick is dead
<Seveas> i just pinged him and bang, he is gone
<Cybermagellan> Any better now: http://68.231.152.140:8080/apache2-default/poweredby.png
<metalsand> Ah, good call. :D
<metalsand> Sweet - my next problem
<Seveas> scaling is ok
<Cybermagellan> I locked it this time
<Seveas> "ubuntu" looks crappy so close to the logo
<Seveas> and powered by is too small
<metalsand> FATAL: Unable to open cisco control file '/proc/driver/aironet/eth0/Config' 2:No such file or directory
<Cybermagellan> I can't think of anywhere else to put it
<Seveas> next to the logo is better
<Seveas> as in powered by (LOGO) Ubuntu
<pablo921> Cybermagellan: look ok to me
<ivoks> Seveas eth0?
<ivoks> sorry
<ivoks> metalsand eth0? isn't your wlan on wlan0?
<metalsand> kismet is trying to run off of eth0, not wlan0 it seems
<ivoks> metalsand configure kismet
<ivoks> bye all
<metalsand> Yeah, I've never bothered trying to run it since my card never worked
<Q_Continuum> metalsand, whenever I've had that happen (I'm using ndiswrapper) it's because i need todo another modprobe ndiswrapper
<Q_Continuum> which fixes it
<bob2> metalsand: let me guess, kismet?
<laji> hi
<sour-monkey> Gidday
<laji> anyone had experiences with webcams ?
<metalsand> bob2: Yes
<laji> i just installled ubuntu.. and it drives me crazy
<bob2> metalsand: you need to configure it
<bob2> metalsand: ie tell it what sort of card you have
<laji> it recognizes the webcam.. but i can't see it
<kakalto> laji, not meaning to be unfriendly, but have you tried google?
<metalsand> bob2: where are the config files? I'm in the readme right now, but it'd be nice just to go right to them :P
<laji> it is saying that is a v4l2 device, the module is loaded..
<laji> yes...
<ali4728> <bob2> Do I need to configure anything with PHP Postfix configured now!
<laji> i tried.
<jackass> What program would i use instead of Deamon Tools, on linux??! (neeb)
<bob2> metalsand: /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<Seveas> jackass, mount :)
<metalsand> bob2: thanks :)
<bob2> metalsand: all config files for non-user thingfgs are in /etc
<jackass> :S
<Seveas> jackass, but only for .iso files
<fsapo> bob2, i said that my dvd wasnt going to work, ive found this: http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Burning_Video_DVDs_in_Linux.html
<bob2> ali4728: you need to make sure postfix is actually working
<Seveas> no idea about other formats
<bob2> ali4728: ssh in and see if "mail -stest some@email.com" and make sure it turn up
<fsapo> bob2, i think that if the player can read dvd-r midia it should work
<bob2> fsapo: ok
<jackass> but what program for .bin files then? and wher can i find "mount"
<ali4728> <bob2> ssh in?
<jackass> but what program for .bin files then? and wher can i find "mount"
<Cybermagellan> Seveas, something like http://68.231.152.140:8080/apache2-default/poweredby1.png
<Cybermagellan> ?
<bob2> ali4728: or however you normally connect to it
<bob2> jackass: you can't mount .bin files
<pablo921> Cybermagellan:, i think it looks fine
<bob2> jackass: use bchunk to convert it to a useful format
<jackass> :( okey
<Seveas> Cybermagellan, indeed, but the font is awfully small compared to the logo size imho
<jackass> wheres bchunk? where can i find it.
<Cybermagellan> Well I was going to suggest that this be at the bottom of a webpage...so I don't wanna make it too large....nor too small
<{Cricket}> jackass google for it
<Cybermagellan> Like the powered by apache logo
<bob2> jackass: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, enable universe
<Seveas> Cybermagellan, i suggest you shrink the logo a bit then
<Cybermagellan> Yeah I was thinking that too
<jackass> thanks
<jackass> i got it now
<metalsand> What should I list as my super user ID? Do I tell kismet it's root?
<metalsand> or veritas, if that's my regular ubuntu login
<{Cricket}> root
<bob2> just leave it
<bob2> all you need to change is the driver
<metalsand> bob2: How do I tell the name of the source?
<bob2> metalsand: presumably prism2source
<metalsand> Then my cardtype must be wrong :/
<jackass> how do i change a .fin file to .iso file... i got bchunk and that but how?
<jackass> how do i change a .bin file to .iso file... i got bchunk and that but how?
<Seveas> jackass, read the documentation....
<bob2> jackass: dude a) don't repeat, it's obnoxious, b) did you read the documentation that came with it?
<pshend> hi all. i've installed the gPerfection icon theme, but none of my gtk controls are using it - like ok buttons are still using the old icons etc, and nautilus back/fwd buttons dont use this theme
<jackass> i wrote wrong from the start changes fin - bin sry im reading but i don't understand
<pshend> any ideas how i fix it? i've installed the theme for root, and when i run synaptic, root DOES use the gPerfection icons
<bob2> jackass: run "man bchunk" in a terminal, and read it
<Cybermagellan> Seveas, so maybe something like this? http://68.231.152.140:8080/apache2-default/poweredby2.png
<bob2> pshend: er, don't install it for root then
<jackass> no manual post for bchunk:S!
<pshend> bob2, the root install is just in /root/.icons, so it shouldn't interfere with /home/user/.icons, should it?
<Seveas> Cybermagellan, comes close, but if you want to put it at the bottom of a page, you should use the previous image with the logo as big as in this image, so that the images width is bigger than its height
<bob2> jackass: then you didn't install it
<bob2> jackass: read the page again and try again
<jackass> how to install... Im really a neeb....
<bob2> jackass: dude, read the page I gave you
<bob2> jackass: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> pshend: you installed it as root and are complaining that it doesn't work for your regular user, right?
<Cybermagellan> Seveas, ok so kinda like a banner then
<pshend> bob2, no. sorry, i didn't explain that too well.
<pshend> bob2, i installed it as a user with the theme manager, then i installed it  for root by sudu su'ing, then unpacking the theme into root/.icons - so there shouldn't be a permissions prob
<jackass> thx alot
<Seveas> Cybermagellan, yeah, sort of
<Cybermagellan> Kinda like.. http://68.231.152.140:8080/apache2-default/poweredby3.png
<Seveas> Cybermagellan, that's the best one so far :)
<Cybermagellan> Ok, well it's 1:30 in the am so I am going to bed now
<Cybermagellan> night all
<ali4728> <bob2> Postfix working ( I reboot the comp.) but could not send mail yet, any idea?
<Seveas> but i would make the the height of the word "ubuntu" about 3/4 as heigh as the logo and center it vertically
<Seveas> g'night!
<fsapo> Seveas, night!
<bob2> ali4728: then postfix isn't working
<bob2> ali4728: and there was no need to reboot it
<Seveas> fsapo, that was to Cybermagellan it's 10:16am here :)
<ali4728> <bob2> shal I try over again?
<bob2> ali4728: what happened when you ran the command I gave you?
<ali4728> <bob2> it opend conf GUI end I went through steps!
<bob2> ali4728: no
<bob2> 17:57:19 @         bob2 | ali4728: ssh in and see if "mail -stest some@email.com" and make sure it turn up
<bob2> ali4728: send that test email
<pshend> anyone know if unpacking a file which gives timestamp errors could cause a problem? (it's a theme)
<ali4728> <bob2>I am trying to send this mail through a web page you aware of that righT?
<bob2> ali4728: dude
<bob2> ali4728: I can't help you if you ignore me
<ali4728> <bob2>you fill a form and click OK to send!
<bob2> ali4728: you need to actually run the command I gave you
<bob2> ali4728: no, ignore the webt
<ali4728> <bob2> ok hold on
<jackass> where can i find synaptic package manager???
<mole_> can anyone help walk me through synchronising my USB Palm device?  I've tried the udev configuration on ubuntuguide.org, but it only works for the initial sync.
<bob2> jackass: dude, chill
<bob2> jackass: and use some initiative.
<jsgotangco> PDA support :-(
<ali4728> <bob2>I run this command "mail -stest some@email.com" no response from bash!
<jackass> i have been loocking every where
<bob2> jackass: system -> administration -> package manager
<mole_> So it doesn't work too well, then?
<cbruggeman> hi all
<jackass> OMG im such a LOSER
<bob2> ali4728: so.  you did actually substitute in an email address of your own in there, right?
<NicP> lol
<cbruggeman> i have a big prob aswell
<jsgotangco> mole_, its on high priority at the moment
<jsgotangco> but we'll need testers on certain devices
<cbruggeman> anybody now spip ? and have ever try to put it on ubuntu ?
<Seveas> jackass, no, just a newbie, but relax, we all had to go through this :)
<bob2> cbruggeman: you need to ask a more specific question
<mole_> jsgotangco: happy to try and help if I can.  I have a Palm Tungsten T, m515 and Palm Vx.
<cbruggeman> ok bob2
<cbruggeman> my problem is juste than i didn't arrive to install spip
<ali4728> <bob2> it hangs..
<jsgotangco> mole_, that's great, refer to http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/PDASupport
<cbruggeman> i did an apt-get install apache , mysql and php4
<bob2> ali4728: you didn't answer my question
<jsgotangco> the key is supporting certain models for now
<ali4728> <bob2> yes I did
<bob2> ali4728: where?
<bob2> 18:25:50 @         bob2 | ali4728: so.  you did actually substitute in an email address of your own in there, right?
<ali4728> <bob2> here actual thing4728@yahoo.com
<mole_> jsgotangco: I can get the bluetooth sync working using pilot-link and the guide at howto.pilot-link.org/bluesync
<bob2> good
<bob2> ali4728: now run: echo this is a test email | mail -s test thing4728@yahoo.com
<ali4728> <bob2> here actual thing  # mail -stest ali4728@yahoo.com
<mole_> It just seems to be a problem with gnome-pilot
<mole_> But I'm sure you probably know that already
<jsgotangco> mole_, that's great can you email me the details of it at jgotangco@gmail.com so I can test it out and update the wiki at the same time contact you thanks
<bob2> er
<mole_> jsgotango: will do
<bob2> it might be better to file a bug
<bob2> unless jsgotangco is like the gnome-pilot author
<jsgotangco> yeah file a bug
<ali4728> <bob2> I run it "echo this is a test email | mail -s test ali4728@yahoo.com"
<bob2> ali4728: good
<bob2> ali4728: now go and see if the email arrived
<ali4728> <bob2> No mail
<mole_> I'll have to look at the gnome-pilot mailing list first...
<bob2> ali4728: so, open up your postfix log
<ali4728> <bob2>ok
<ali4728> <bob2> is it in /etc/postfix log file?
<bob2> no
<ali4728> <bob2> where
<bob2> I told you before, /var/log/mail.log
<ali4728> <bob2>ok
<bunoc> hello. i just installed hoary. anybody pls tell me how to change the screen solution?
<bunoc> i am in gnome now
<REdz> ye its the menu man
<REdz> with the preferences
<laji> the kernel delivered with the default ubuntu instalation does support video4linux?
<bunoc> hmm.... only 640x408 available. how to choose better solution?
<REdz> that supports wat is setup, i dont know how to change it for x.org
<bunoc> why hoary only detects 640x480 on my screen?
<helloyo> how do i use an external dvd driver with ubuntu? (my bro is being a dick about how windows installed it automatically)
<REdz> its prob a safe default bunoc
<bunoc> REdz: yes, but i cannot work with this solution :(
<REdz> hegemony, is it a usb burner
<ali4728> <bob2> here is LOG http://pastebin.com/282554
<REdz> bunoc, ull have to read up on x.org bunoc i have only just started usn it
<lewwy> hello fellow ubuntu chumps
<helloyo> does anyone know how to setup an external dvd burner?
<lewwy> can somebody reccomend a good programming language for linux/ubuntu?
<hhurtta> c++/c
<jsgotangco> python?
<REdz> helloyo, is it a usb or firewire one
<hhurtta> bash?
<lewwy> thats easy
<REdz> c/ c++
<lewwy> preferably something like visual basic
<lewwy> bash?
<lewwy> you can program for bash?
<REdz> mono
<helloyo> REdz, usb
<hhurtta> lewwy: lightly
<REdz> bash is shell
<lewwy> isnt C/C++ coding like, REALLY hard?
<jsgotangco> nothing is hard if you persevere
<lewwy> lightly
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<lewwy> hehe
<REdz> helloyo, well u have to have usb setup in the kernel and that and basically linux ie ubuntu or debian treats it as a scsi drive
<St0n3-C0l> In you take interested in learning then it's not hard
<helloyo> REDz, oh ok, so how do i go about burning? want to show my brother it can be done relatively easily
<ali4728> <bob2> May 11 01:35:42 ubuntu postfix/smtp[4306] : connect to mx3.mail.yahoo.com[64.156.215.6] : Connection timed out (port 25)
<lewwy> the idea of programming in something where i can't exactly see what i'm doing scares me
<REdz> helloyo, k3b supports it 2 secs
<lewwy> i like the vb way of doing doings
<lewwy> VISUAL basic
<Q_Continuum> ewwwww
<Q_Continuum> ewwwww
<REdz> helloyo, 3 secs
<jsgotangco> thats not programming, that's designing an interface most of the time
<hhurtta> lewwy: even in vb you cant see the logic behind the gui
<REdz> mono!
<helloyo> REdz, what do you mean? so i just need k3b?
<ali4728> <bob2> I dont have to open port 25 do I?
<REdz> hegemony, ye install k3b, i use it alot, u can get nero also
<lewwy> yeh
<lewwy> the overheads are annyoing too
<hhurtta> just grab a basic c/c++ tutorial and start learning
<REdz> helloyo, http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/book1.html is a good start especialy the mass storage section
<REdz> helloyo, leme find the programs
<lewwy> i shall port halo to ubuntu!
<helloyo> REdz, thanks
<hhurtta> lewwy: sure you are...
<lewwy> hehe
<lewwy> well can anyone suggest a good tutorial for C?
<lewwy> or C++?
<hhurtta> try google
<lewwy> i sorta thought microsoft owns C++ and C seems more standard
<REdz> helloyo, dvd+rw-tools  for one
<hhurtta> it usually knows these things best
<lewwy> one of these days i'd like to program for gba
<helloyo> REdz, yeah, i have that, just tried gnomebaker, but that didn't detect the drive
<metalsand> ping google.com
<lewwy> man, i love ubuntu without the stupid font AA
<lewwy> it kicks ass
<metalsand> oops :x
<lewwy> i can actually see what im doing
<REdz> helloyo, once ur burner is setup and u can mount and unmount it as a cdrom drive
<DarthV4der> hi
<REdz> then just use k3b with ur dvd tools
<helloyo> REdz, what do i set it up in?
<REdz> helloyo, make sure u can access it first
<REdz> lol helloyo read those websites i pasted
<lewwy> i also wub cedega
<helloyo> REdz, oh ok, sorry
<REdz> helloyo, it explains about usb , basically kernel support , and if u have warty or hoary u wont have to edit files like /etc/fstab
<REdz> helloyo, check in /etc/fstab to see if the system made an entry for it also and in dmesg
<geoffroy_> hello dudes
<Seveas> hi
<REdz> helloyo, dvdrtools udftools dvdplusrw, just do sudo apt-cache search dvd| more and have a loook
<geoffroy_> I just installed 5.04
<Seveas> geoffroy_, welcome aboard the Ubuntu ship then :)
<Daehlie> 5.04!@!@ You just said our word of the day!@!
<geoffroy_> thank you
<Daehlie> ding ding ding
<geoffroy_> but I was on 4.10 before
<helloyo> REdz, thanks a lot
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> well, welcome on the hoary ship ;)
<geoffroy_> and i don't understand why the system is asking me a password for changing configuration etc...
<helloyo> REdz, just trying to get my brother to stop being a dick about windows detecting it straight away
<geoffroy_> is it not supposed to be the superuser pass ?
<Seveas> geoffroy_, no
<Seveas> it needs your password since ubuntu uses sudo
<geoffroy_> oh my god, I missed something
<eruin> geoffroy_: you _are_ the superuser, effectively speaking
<Seveas> geoffroy_, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Seveas> that'll explain a lot :)
<geoffroy_> ok thanks, I was searching this page
<REdz> helloyo, ye for sure its not very hard
<lewwy> heh
<lewwy> helloyo: just tell him if he uses windows hes a communist
<Seveas> neh
<webmind> does anyone know if ubuntu/x.org has DRI support for the new or any ATI chipsets on the amd64 platform ?
<Seveas> more like a capitalist
* lewwy doesnt know what a capitalist is
<lewwy> hey, did anyone here see microsofts attempts to take down linux?
<lewwy> by saying it costs more etc etc?
<daniels> webmind: define 'new'
<Seveas> lewwy, they are right though in some cases
<REdz> lewwy, wats new
<REdz> they do it all the time
<helloyo> lewwy, he thinks that it takes ages for me to do anything, like add a new printer (easy as hell in ubuntu), but thats cos i'm constantly in a broken state on purpose
<Seveas> lewwy, they just forget to mention the "in some cases" part
<daniels> webmind: it supports up to 9200 out of the box, and we have the proprietary driver packaged, which supports all of them
<lewwy> hehe
<lewwy> thats the way to go helloyo
<webmind> daniels, 9250, 9550 or the 9600 ?
<lewwy> my bro gets on my nerves sometimes, but if i dont help him, i dont get my adsl fix :(
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<daniels> webmind: supports 9250 out of the box, 9550 and 9600 are supported by the proprietary driver
<lewwy> argh this is getting on my nerves.  I installed farcry under windows and then gave the cd's back to my friend
<lewwy> and now i cant play it! :'(
<lewwy> (cedega)
<webmind> daniels, ok
<geoffroy_> okay, I missed something during the installation
<webmind> daniels, also on the amd64 then ?
<helloyo> REdz, i have been reading that site, and i still can't get anything happening
<geoffroy_> because my first user is not in the sudoers
<daniels> webmind: yeah
<webmind> cool :)
<REdz> ledi, ye u prob need no cd crack
<REdz> lewwy, ye u prob need no cd crack
<daniels> it would probably also work better if you actually bought the game
<geoffroy_> Should I have to reinstall ? or is there any solution without running installation again
<REdz> helloyo, did u check /etc/fstab and dmesg
<Seveas> geoffroy_, this has changed in hoary
<lewwy> its already cracked REdz
<geoffroy_> oh ?
<REdz> and is ur usb working helloyo
<REdz> lewwy, ok
<lewwy> i just run it, and it tries to init, and then dies
<helloyo> REdz, dmesg says that it found a removable scsi disk sda at scsi0
<lewwy> could the fact that im running it on RO filesystem affect it?
<REdz> helloyo, thats a good thing, wat about fstab
<helloyo> doesn't say anything about it
<REdz> lewwy, ye i read up on that at some places for diablo2
<REdz> not sure if its related
<lewwy> mmm
<lewwy> is captive-ntfs supposed to support r/w
<helloyo> REdz, no entry for it in fstab
<REdz> helloyo, well ye u prob need that in there first
<REdz> and install some of those tools and start up k3b after that
<geoffroy_> Can't I had my first user to sudoers ?
<Taliesin`> your first user (the one you create on install) is in sudoers
<geoffroy_> that is the problem
<Taliesin`> u dont want it in sudoers?
<geoffroy_> My first user, the one I created during install doesnt appear in sudoers file
<Taliesin`> oh buggery
<geoffroy_> Sorry, user geoffroy may not run sudo on
<lewwy> hey is there anyway i can possibly force an unmount of a cd drive?
<lewwy> heh
<lewwy> good one jeff
<Taliesin`> umount -f /mnt/cdrom0
<Taliesin`> -f forces
<Taliesin`> from the terminal ofcourse
<lewwy> argh linux seems to pussy foot around the fact of unmounting cd drives
<lewwy> if its mounted and semi in use
<lewwy> you cant eject it
<Taliesin`> i never seem to have a problem
<lewwy> why can windows do this so easily?
<lewwy> no, im in the middle of a raven shield install
<lewwy> i ran cedega Setup.exe
<geoffroy_> Could you paste your file /etc/sudoers please ?
<Taliesin`> windows doesnt take control of the cdrom
<Taliesin`> linux appears to take control of it at a more hardware level
<lewwy> but...whats the benefit of that?
<Taliesin`> nfi, it just works for me
<lewwy> and why can't i just say "i really need that CD, emergency eject"
<Taliesin`> the only rare case i use umount -f is when i incorrectly burn a CD
<lewwy> yeh
<lewwy> but i got an install running off the CD
<lewwy> and it wont take it
<geoffroy_> Ok I think that it works
<geoffroy_> how can i config the pass for sudo ?
<geoffroy_> cuz he doesn't ask me the password
<geoffroy_> if anyone could paste his file /etc/sudoers, I think it would help me
<Burgundavia> geoffroy_, what do you mean? not asking for password?
<Burgundavia> have you entered it within the last 15 minutes?
<geoffroy_> my first user wasn't in sudoers file
<geoffroy_> so i wrote (with visudo) geoffroy ALL=(ALL)  ALL
<geoffroy_> so the pass isnt needed
<geoffroy_> as for root account.
<geoffroy_> I just want that when i want to change something in system configuration or anything else, it asks me a password
<runge> hi. I am having lots of problems with the screen resulution in ubuntu horay
<runge> it is stuck at 800x600 I think. doesent help to change xorg.config. the xserver says that it will go to default resulution cause something cant handle hsync. xorgconfig dident help. xorgcfg dident show any apps, just started with background and nothing else
<dabaSlon_slp> runge, why horray;)
<runge> :)
<dabaSlon_slp> you changed teh resolution in conf?
<daniels> runge: do you have an intel desktop chipset?
<runge> yes, the change dident help
<geoffroy_> so, nobody wants to paste /etc/sudoers here ? :<
<runge> daniels, i810
<geoffroy_> it would help me, i think
<daniels> runge: it's a known bug in the intel driver, will be fixed this week
<daniels> and probably make it into hoary-updates at some stage
<runge> ah!
<Razor-X> hmmmm, anyone here use a trackball?
<runge> thanks, any way for me to monitor the development fo the bug?
<Razor-X> dabaSlon_slp: wow, you're up this late?
<lewwy> hey can i force cedega to release a cd-drive?
<lewwy> so i can unmount it?
<runge> lewwy, dont know, but you might be able to use the command "sudo eject"
<lewwy> nah
<lewwy> that ejects the bottom drive
<lewwy> i want to eject hdd, not hdc
<dabaSlon_slp> yup.half slp...
<dabaSlon_slp> ;)
<Razor-X> heh
<runge> lewwy, sudo eject /dev/hdd
<lewwy> because, raven shield is using the top cd drive for installing
<Razor-X> i'm doing Romeo and Juliet
<lewwy> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Razor-X> when I go to college with math.... I won't have to do these stupid English essays >_<
<Razor-X> lewwy: not sure, but, isn't there a --force command in umount?
<kakalto> why are all the source downloads on transcoding.org broken?!
<Razor-X> check the man out
<kakalto> not sure about the cvs tho
<yahalom> when i click logout, my gnome-sessions doesnt log out, any ideas?
<Q_Continuum> methinks netsplit.
<Q_Continuum> or just no talk.
<yahalom> i'm here
<Razor-X> both
<yahalom> Q_Continuum, then again its like 2am in the west coas
* DarthV4der *weird*
<Razor-X> DarthV4der: dude, Padme dies because of you!
<DarthV4der> why do you say that?
<runge> Razor-X, we will always have Closer
<webmind> hmm, does anyone know if the Epson CX3650 is going to work out of the box ?
<DarthV4der> Epson (craps???)
<yahalom> i get the following error on log in: Error activating XKB configuration.
<yahalom> anyone know what that is?
<Seveas> yahalom, is taht the complete error?
<webmind> DarthV4der, uhm.. epson usually has very good support in linux ?
<yahalom> Seveas, can i paste the complete error?
<Seveas> yahalom, use ubuntu.pastebin.com for that
<yahalom> Seveas, ok
<gaurav> runge: is ur monitor resloution prob solved?/
<yahalom> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/282574
<gaurav> ?/
<Seveas> yahalom, no messages before that?
<yahalom> Seveas, no
<St0n3-C0l> hey
<yahalom> Seveas, maybe its cos i chose to use xorg.conf settings instead of gnome settings?
<St0n3-C0l> gaim 1.3.0 is in backports ??
<yahalom> Seveas, no idea?
<DarthV4der> s/good/bad/
<geoffroy_> hey.
<geoffroy_> does anyone have a i560 (canon) installed on ubuntu ?
<geoffroy_> it seems like without turboprint drivers, it won't work
<geoffroy_> with hoary, I can't manage anymore network interfaces ?
<geoffroy_> there was a small manager for interface configuration, where we could chose profiles for interfaces, it doesn't exist anymore ?
<Burgundavia> geoffroy_, it is there
<geoffroy_> oh ?
<Burgundavia> system-->admin-->networking
<geoffroy_> okay, but profiles have disapeared no ?
<Burgundavia> no idea
<Crasp> lo
<DarthV4der> ol
<Crasp> i'm trying to build suphp using dpkg-buildpackage, but now i want it to use apache2 instead of apache1, how do i do that?
<geoffroy_> does anyone have a atheros wifi device ?
<corvix> anyone know about intel 855gm graphics chip and dri?
<corvix> im getting 4 kBytes additional video memory is required to enable DRI  in the xorg log
<cyphase> corvix, add a 4kb memory stick then
<cyphase> ;)
<DarthV4der> ;)
<geoffroy_> atheros chipset only works with madwifi drivers ?
<corvix> LOL
<corvix> its a shared mem system
<mjr> geoffroy_, yes
<mjr> geoffroy_, and those contain a nonfree component and are included in linux-modules-restricted
<corvix> any way of freeing up some more video memory? deactivating features or so?
<DarthV4der> mine is not
<Seveas> linux-restricted-modules that is
<mjr> corvix, perhaps try to use software mouse cursor instead of hardware cursor?
<johnnybe1ak> hey guys is there a gtk2 app for editing id3 tags
<corvix> @darth ... you got 855gm runnig with dri in xorg?  but not shared?
<Shorty^> does ubuntu have mplayer ?
<corvix> thmmm ... option?
<DarthV4der> @_@
<DarthV4der> wtf question
<geoffroy_> ok mjr
<geoffroy_> thanks
<johnnybe1ak> Shorty: yeah
<geoffroy_> and does anyone know how to make a canon i560 working on unbuntu withou turboprint drivers ?
<Seveas> Shorty^, yes, in multiverse
<Shorty^> ah, ok :P
<Shorty^> anyone got a sources.list line for it?
<wdh> for multiverse?
<wdh> check the wiki\
<Seveas> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<wdh> Shorty^, or just add 'multiverse' to the line where 'main restricted' is already listed
<wdh> and possibly 'universe' too
<andreu_> hi. is someone there?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> ;)
<Fator_Dee> this channel is completely empty and we are only illusions
<Seveas> there is no spoon
<Fator_Dee> but there is a fork!
<Seveas> andreu_, hi :) you have a question?
<Seveas> Fator_Dee, you mean a fork()
<Fator_Dee> ;-)
<andreu_> oh, what interessant conversation with illusions.
<andreu_> I feel like a medium...  OOmmmmmhhh!!!!
<Seveas> i'm forking all over the place (MPI programming)
<rizla_> hi
<Seveas> hello
<rizla_> why does ubuntu look in english language while i've installed language-package-it?
<Seveas> rizla, you still need to tell it to use neglish
<Seveas> run dpkg-reconfigure locales
<rizla_> i'm going to try..
<geoffroy_> do you know how can I configure more options for wifi ?
<andreu_> do you know if catalan language is available in ubuntu?
<geoffroy_> like WPA...
<geoffroy_> TKIP..
<Seveas> geoffroy_, WPA is difficult to do
<Seveas> but i have it working with a madwifi card :)
<geoffroy_> oh ?
<Seveas> geoffroy_, do you connect to only one wireless network?
<rizla_> Seveas, do i have to unmark all en_...??
<geoffroy_> generally, yeah
<Seveas> rizla_, no, just make sure it generates italian ones too
<Seveas> geoffroy_, how well is your linux knowledge?
<rizla_> yes it does. but it was doing it before too
<geoffroy_> "medium"
<Seveas> ok, then you need to update /etc/environment
<Seveas> ^^ that was for rizla_
<geoffroy_> yeah =] 
<Seveas> rizla, make sure it lists the italian locale there
<Seveas> geoffroy_, ok, so you're not afraid to use a terminal and dig in configfiles?
<geoffroy_> no
<Seveas> ok nice, let's talk in private so we don;t disturb the rest :)
<geoffroy_> yeah$
<rizla_> Seveas, do i have to select only one italian locale?or more?
<rizla_> ok, Seveas. i did it. i'm going to reboot. wish me good luck :)
<andreu_> Medium= person that is intermediary betwen dead and alive.
<Razor-X> woohoo, time to sleep
<Razor-X> night everyone
<fsapo> anyone knows how can i enable dma mode at boot in my cdrom?
<rizla_> searcher`,
<jiyuu0> fsapo, http://ubuntuguide.org/#speedupcddvdrom
<fsapo> jiyuu0, thanx
<rizla_> Seveas, nothing changed
<flodine> help tryed to install fluxbox but when it comes up theres no menu why
<flodine> anyone running fluxbox
<pybe> flodine: right click on the desktop
<flodine> i tryed all i get is menu term
<pybe> flodine: its minimal what did you expect
<pybe> flodine: you can add items and I belive there is an app/script that will auto add apps
<flodine> no there should be a cofi file for .fluxbox
<pybe> cofi?
<flodine> pybe in the .fluxbox the menu is empty
<pybe> where did you install flux from
<flodine> from sudo
<pybe> heh no, where did you get the packages
<flodine> not sure i let flux do it
<pybe> flux?
<flodine> i mean ubuntu
<flodine> sorry
<pybe> flodine: apt get
<flodine> yes
<pybe> flodine: so sudo apt-get install flux* see if it makes a difference
<geoffroy_> hey hey dudes, does anybody have a i560 (canon) working on ubuntu ?
<geoffroy_> I was told that only turboprint drivers work
<geoffroy_> wich mail client are u using ?
<geoffroy_> evolution, mozilla mail or mutt ?
<Bazzi> thunderbyrd!
<geoffroy_> with a Y like byrds ? =] 
<geoffroy_> tunderbird enigmail ?
<Bazzi> no, with an i
<geoffroy_> i'll try it
<Bazzi> mozilla thunderbird :)
<geoffroy_> and is it installed on unbuntu ?
<geoffroy_> or i have to download it
<Bazzi> it's in universe I think
<Bazzi> but can also be in standard repos
<geoffroy_> ok, i'll check about universe and multiverse on wiki
<dholbach> it's in main
<Bazzi> try an apt-cache search thunderbird
<dholbach> if you talk about mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail
<geoffroy_> ok
<Bazzi> enigmail? whats that? :o
<dholbach> a pgp/gpg plugin for thunderbird
<dholbach> lets you sign and encrypt mails
<geoffroy_> ok
<Bazzi> aaaah
<geoffroy_> and for the canon i560 ?
<geoffroy_> do you know how can i make it working ?
<geoffroy_> afriend of mine said to me I 'll have to use turboprint
<odyssey> i have a problem with ubuntu, sometimes the sound works perfectly and most of the time it loops and programs crash, i dont know whats causing it any ideas?
<larsrohdin> hi, ive just connected my digital camera to my usb-port... how do I mount it?
<odyssey> larsrohdin, it should automount and appear as an icon on your desktop
<larsrohdin> nevermind me! i made it on the first atempt=) WOOT
<dholbach> ROCK!
<larsrohdin> odyssey, i don't use gnome
<larsrohdin> i didn't work the last time, thats why i asked...
<odyssey> is hal gnome only?
<dholbach> gnome-volume-manager is
<dholbach> hal isnt
<odyssey> hmmm
<dholbach> you! want! gnome! :-)
<karljp> what do I need to get totem to play ac3 audio?
<ayvmaat_> what is the porblem with ftp.nerim.net ?
<ayvmaat_> i can' connect
<karljp> I'm getting sound in xine, but not with totem.
<karljp> avy: you probably haven't got the gpg stuff set up properly
<dholbach> see you
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> whats the best CD burning program for ubuntu that DOESNT use KDE?
<dholbach> gnomebaker? nautilus-cd-burner
<Delgul> graveman...
<LaurenceRowe> Firefox has had a security update, but this seems to cause firefox-dom-inspector to break (it is dependent on firefox 1.0.2-0ubuntu5 but hoary-security has firefox 1.0.2-ubuntu5.1) any ideas how to get the security update but keep the dom inspector
<zoddan> what is "network-manager" ?
<michel_> does ubuntut recognize automatically usb memory stick?
<foxk> hey got a strange problem with the man pages , anyone want's to hear it?
<zxc> how do you delete something using terminal
<petemc> zxc: man rm
<zxc> man rm [name of file] , petemc?
<petemc> no, it would be "rm [name of file] "
<zxc> ah k
<zxc> thanks
<michel_> usb memory stick with ubuntu howto?
<petemc> but the man page will tell you more
<Q_Continuum> michel_, just to use a memory stick with Ubuntu?
<zxc> hmm, what's the opposite of cd as I'm in /zxc/home and I want to get to /
<petemc> cd ../..
<petemc> but cd / would work too
<Q_Continuum> or just cd /
<zxc> rm: cannot remove directory `realplayer': Is a directory
<zxc> , petemc it says that :/
<petemc> man rm
<petemc> zxc: you really dont want to be manually removing stuff, thats why you have package management
<manitoba98xp> I heard that Hoary was supposed to be when tools for deriving from Ubuntu would be released, but I can't find anything. Has it been cancelled? Will it be in Breezy? Are they available, and I just can't find them?
<zxc> yeah but I installed realplayer and it doesn't work so I need to remove it
<petemc> zxc: how did you install it?
<michel_> Q_Continuum yes just how to use it. i connect it
<Q_Continuum> it should detect it fine, and make a link on the desktop, assuming that USB is working correctly.
<michel_> nothing on desktop
<manitoba98xp> Can anyone respond to me?
<manitoba98xp> Excuse me, can anyone respond to my question?
<Fator_Dee> manitoba98xp: could you rephrase your question, I don't seem to understand what you are asking about
<manitoba98xp> I've read mailing list posts and the like (found via Google) that speak of tools for deriving from Ubuntu.
<manitoba98xp> It said they were to be released in Hoary (that was before Hoary release).
<manitoba98xp> Do such tools exist right now?
<michel_> Q_Continuum noting on desktop
<michel_> Q_Continuum noting on desktop
<Q_Continuum> hmmm
<Q_Continuum> browse the filesystem to /media
<Zotnix> manitoba98xp: As I recall from meeting with someone that those tools weren't deemed 'good enough' for the Hoary release.
<Zotnix> Still in development.
<manitoba98xp> kk
<manitoba98xp> will they be in Breezy?
<Zotnix> If they are good enough ;)
<manitoba98xp> so...do you know how much progress has to be made? (Do you think it will be in Breezy?)
<yccheok_> I saw there is a Other folder in my Applications start up menu, how i can remove it?
<michel_> michel@ltsp01:/media$ ls
<michel_> cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0
<michel_> michel@ltsp01:/media$
<michel_> Q_Continuum: media has noting
<Q_Continuum> hmmmm
<michel_> but /proc/bus/usb/device T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2
<michel_> B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0
<michel_> D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1
<michel_> P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06
<michel_> S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.10-5-386 uhci_hcd
<michel_> S:  Product=Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB
<michel_> S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:14.2
<michel_> C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA
<Q_Continuum> I'm not sure then...anyone else have any experience with usb flash drives?
<michel_> I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub
<michel_> E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms
<michel_> devices (END)
<pshend> is there a way from the command line to look though each file in a certain directory for a certain string, then return the file name?
<liable> michel_: 'dmesg | tail'
<liable> sudo
<fidget> does anyone know how to view which ports Gnome BitTorrent is running on?
<yccheok_> I can i remove the menu item from startup menu?
<Fator_Dee> fidget: I'd guess the defaults
<fidget> defaults being?
<Fator_Dee> wait a sec
<fidget> ah ... don't go out of your trouble dude
<liable> doesnt bittorrent pick random ports?
<Fator_Dee> fidget: too late :-)
<michel_> michel@ltsp01:/mnt$ dmesg | tail
<michel_> e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex
<michel_> NET: Registered protocol family 10
<michel_> Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c02f0500(lo)
<michel_> IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
<michel_> ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN] 
<michel_> ibm_acpi: ec object not found
<michel_> apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)
<michel_> apm: overridden by ACPI.
<michel_> eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<michel_> eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<michel_> michel@ltsp01:/mnt$
<pshend> is there a way from the command line to look though each file in a certain directory for a certain string, then return the file name?
<Fator_Dee> 6881-6889
<fidget> yeah i'm trying to set up this stupid router with port forwarding .. only i've no idea which ports it is
<fidget> Ahhh score
<fidget> thanks much
<liable> michel_: does lsmod show usb modules loaded? Dont paste the output here
<BrianB04> Hey all
<dead^^> how can I 'uncomment' on sources.list?
<Fator_Dee> dead^^: remove the #
<liable> dead^^: remove the #
<Fator_Dee> :-)
<michel_> liable: only usbcore usbcore               107384  2 uhci_hcd
<dead^^> :) thx
<BrianB04> Rmove the...oh nevermind;)
<liable> michel_: 'sudo modprobe usb-storage; modprobe sd-mod'
<michel_> liable: ok done
<fidget> Fator_Dee Thanks man
<liable> michel_: no errors?
<liable> michel_: plug it in and do the dmesg thing again
<Fator_Dee> fidget: I'm glad I could be of help
<michel_> liable: no error and usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<kuntu>  whats mozilla-xremote-client use ?
<michel_> liable: noting on desktop
<liable> michel_: sweet, what is it called sda1, sdb1
<liable> michel_: from dmesg
<liable> michel_: what desktop?
<liable> michel_: slow typer? :)
<kart_> hi, all
<cyphase> hey
<kart_> anyone from India?
<michel_> michel@ltsp01:/mnt$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<michel_> mount: /dev/sda1 ist bereits eingehngt oder /mnt wird gerade benutzt
<michel_> mount: Laut mtab ist /dev/sda1 auf / eingehngt
<cyphase> seeing as india has a population of 1 billion, i think there's probably a few people from india
<cyphase> ;)
<kart_> cyphase: where you from?
<liable> michel_: can you translate that into english :(
<cyphase> California
<kart_> cyphase: cool
<cyphase> lol
<kart_> cyphase: many indians there..
<anthony_> Hi, I am trying to install a VPN Client and the install script is asking where linux kernel source code is located. Can anyone help?
<cyphase> california is full of people from everywhere
<k31th> Guys is there a ubuntu documentation team?
<kart_> anthony_: /usr/src/linux/
<petemc> it wont be there by default..
<resiak> michel_: Try LANG=C sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<k31th> and a place where people can request HowTos they want or would like ?
<liable> anthony_: install kernel-source for your kernel, should be in /usr/src
<michel_> liable: tell that /dev/sda1 is mounted on /
<k31th> as i would be keen to help or  set one up
<resiak> michel_: (to get the stuffs in English)
<dead^^> anyone here who's configured mozpluggerrc multimedia player settings. I read that I should add 'stream noisy ignore_errors: totem "$file" </dev/null' somewhere, but i'm not sure where i should type it
<k31th> well if anyone from ubuntu wishes to contact me please pm me as im going for lunch be back in 5 mins
<michel_> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<michel_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /
<liable> michel_: well find it then :)
<geoffroy_> \o/
<geoffroy_> does anyone know how can I use my canon i560 with ubuntu
<michel_> liable: on syslog i have May 11 13:58:16 localhost hal.hotplug[6759] : timout(10000 ms) waiting for /class/scsi_host/host1
<liable> geoffroy_: gphoto2 or just mount it.
<liable> geoffroy_: woops, printer?
<geoffroy_> but this printer isn't recognized
<geoffroy_> there is no driver
<geoffroy_> yeah printer
<geoffroy_> I have to use turboprint drivers ? :<
<SiRrUs> hello everyone
<liable> michel_: just try this 'sudo umount /dev/sda1'
<liable> michel_: 'mkdir /mnt/usb' and 'mount /dev/sda1 -t vfat -o umask=000 /mnt/usb'
<anthony_> liable - sorry if this is new, but how do I install kernel-source ?
<michel_> liable: umount: /: device is busy
<liable> anthony_: 'sudo uname -r' then synaptic, and find the source for that kernel
<liable> michel_: umount -f /dev/sda1       prolly wont work either
<odyssey> michel_, sudo umount /dev/sda
<liable> brb booze.
<michel_> liable: device busy
<k31th> mmmmm farleighs rusks are lush
<liable> michel_: ok, what desktop you have, kde or gnome? or?
<odyssey> k31th, ??
<k31th> odyssey: baby biscuits
<liable> michel_: 'sudo ls /'
<michel_> liable: gnome
<k31th> i just bought a double pack of them
<odyssey> o
<k31th> munchiesss
<k31th> ooh guys
<k31th> i have this problem my mouse is stuck and my printer wont work
<clausme> how do i add
<k31th> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/PeterLB/Mouse.jpg
<clausme> a shortcut
<clausme> o xine
<michel_> michel@ltsp01:/mnt$ sudo ls /
<michel_> bin    dev   initrd      lost+found  opt   sbin  tmp  var
<michel_> boot   etc   initrd.img  media       proc  srv   usb  vmlinuz
<michel_> cdrom  home  lib         mnt         root  sys   usr
<clausme> on desktop
<k31th> right click on desktop create launcher
<clausme> k
<liable> michel_: in your filebrowser go to usb
<michel_> so i have usb but cd /usb has noting inside
<liable> michel_: is there anything on the stick?
<k31th> lsusb ?
<liable> michel_: ls -a /usb
<michel_> i test it with windows it was somesongs mp3
<liable> michel_: use metacity to go there
<clausme> hello
<michel_> what ist metacity
<clausme> how do i open
<clausme> games using wine gui
<clausme> i canot lunch gui
<liable> michel_: 'sudo lsmod' is there a vfat or fat module in there?
<michel_> liable: sudo touch mifile it works
<liable> michel_: ?? so there was nothing on it?
<BoD_SWAT> I installed Ubuntu with only my secondary TFT attached (on secondary port). Now I want to set my primary CRT again (on the primary port). 1. How do I do that? (2. Do I need to add 2 devices to xorg.conf? 3. And has it something to do with my BusID?)
<michel_> may be the stick is empty sorry but before it was something
<^rob> Does anyone here have Ubuntu installed on a G5?
<liable> michel_: np, at least its done. :)
<zoddan> FETT det skar
<zoddan> sknt ljud
<michel_> thanks you
<liable> ^rob: bob2, when hes around, I think has one.
<lucychili> rob there is an ubuntu on an imac here
<clausme> i hyave pe p4 on 2.8gxz
<clausme> realy hard qouestion how do i enable 5.1 in ubuntu
<clausme> ?
<dead^^> i've installed w32codecs and Totem-xine but the sound's missing =(
<fsapo> hi all, anyone knows how can i setup my dvd so the dvd playback will show in the tv instead of the monitor?
<fsapo> the tv out is working, i just dont get any videos on the tv screen
<Zen> hey all.. i have a network going and one of the pc's is windows.. i can access all the shared files on the windows pc from here.. but not access all the files on the linux pc.
<yosef> I'm looking for a media player which is similar to windows media player 10...  supports video and audio, has a library and configurable gui. Any suggestions?
<k31th> Zen: have u setup any file shares with samba on the linux pc ?
<Amaranth> stupid storm
<Zen> K31th: i dont understand samba.. if you can show me what to do id be grateful
<k31th> Zen: you need to use samba
<xmylonadis> hello everybody
<liable> yosef: I dont think there is such a beast, all in one
<Zen> K31th:  But how?
<xmylonadis> new to ubuntu and need a little help
<Zambba> Where is my FAT32 partition? :D
<Zen> K31th: i have it installed
<k31th> google for a samba howto and ill help if you get stuck
<k31th> ahh
<k31th> well
<Zambba> I have now Ubuntu in my computer but I can't find my FAT32 anywhere :D
<xmylonadis> i have installed ubuntu 5.04 on my laptop
<Zambba> Or I don't know how to search
<xmylonadis> can someone help??
<k31th> go to /etc/smb.conf
<clausme> whait
<clausme> a sec
<clausme> Zambba
<Amaranth> xmylonadis: You haven't told us what's wrong.
<dead^^> hi, all. i've installed w32codecs and Totem-xine but the sound's missing =(. do I have to install any separate audio codecs to have them work properly?
<Zen> ok
<k31th> use nano or some thing
<liable> Zambba: navigate to /dev and it should be there
<yosef> liable: which apps can I patch together?  xine can run from prompt and so can xmms....  are they worth patching to a common gui?
<clausme> zamba sudo mkdir /media/windows
<clausme> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup
<clausme> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<k31th> and edit the share section to the dir's you want sharing then, start the samba servoce
<Amaranth> dead^^: is sound missing for just one movie file or all of them?
<dead^^> Amaranth, All of them
<liable> yosef: sure if can do it, by all means, but why do you need that in the first place?
<clausme> Zambba Append the following line at the end of file
<clausme> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<clausme> sorry
<clausme> not that
<wietse> hello....;-)
<clausme> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  vfat    umask=000       0       0
<clausme> this line Zambba
<Zambba> vfat? ok
<Amaranth> dead^^: System->Preferences->Sound, uncheck "Enable sound server startup"
<Zambba> well how do I know is it /dev/hda1 or /hda2
<clausme> yes
<liable> clausme: assuming hda1, is his vfat partition ;)
<yosef> liable: it's not about need it's about want...  Are xmms & xine the recommended players?
<clausme> yes
<Amaranth> dead^^: then try to play a movie
<clausme> now he can figure it aout
<Zambba> I used to have 2 Windows partitions before I made space with Partition Magic for Linux
<clausme> himself
<Zen> ok K31th: ive edited it.. is the run command just samba?
<xmylonadis> i have problems with acpi, cpu frequency and vga
<dead^^> Amaranth, umm... where? on Totem preferences or elsewhere?
<Fackamato> anyone tried e17?
<k31th> Zen:
<clausme> now
<xmylonadis> it identifies my athlon xp 2400+ M
<clausme> i need help
<Amaranth> dead^^: System is one of those menus on the top of your screen
<sauli> how I get sounds work in ubuntu?
<Zen> K31th:?
<clausme> does anyoane know how to enable 5.1 in ubuntu
<clausme> ?
<robsta> hi, kernel build baild on failing "abiname" file, what could i do?
<liable> yosef: depends on your tastes entirely, try them all, and see what makes you happy
<xmylonadis> but i can't change it's frequency from the cpu frequency monitor
<liable> clausme: 5.1 what?
<clausme> sound
<liable> ahhh
<Zen> K31th: How do i run it?
<yosef> liable: is there an audio player similar to foobar?
<liable> no :)
<xmylonadis> and it's always at 353MHz
<clausme> is there an winamp for debian
<clausme> ?
<liable> yosef: what?
<dead^^> Amaranth, now all my sounds went dead =)
<Amaranth> yosef: xmms is similar to winamp
<clausme> cant
<clausme> install
<clausme> xmms
<clausme> some erors
<Amaranth> yosef: we're proud we don't have a foobar2000 :)
<clausme> or how do i start xmms
<Zen> anybody here
<Zen> can tell me
<Zen> how to run
<Zen> samba
<Zen> ?
<xmylonadis> help...
<clausme> got it
<yosef> amaranth: i know and i don't really like it, foobar has better dsp options (both unpatched)
<Amaranth> dead^^: ok, now go to System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selection
<dead^^> Amaranth, and then?
<Amaranth> dead^^: err, Selector. anyway, in there change the default sink from esd to oss
<Amaranth> that should fix all your 'other' sounds
<xmylonadis> help...
<k31th> Zen: /etc/init.d/samba start
<xmylonadis> anyone that can help/
<xmylonadis> ?
<dead^^> Amaranth, i tried it and it gives the testing sound but still, no sound
<clausme> xine stack when i tried to load an subtiitle.srt
<clausme> anyoane know why
<clausme> ?
<dead^^> Amaranth, on my totem-player =P
<Amaranth> dead^^: ok...
<Amaranth> dead^^: can you play an mp3 or something with totem?
<Amaranth> dead^^: or does that give nothing too
<clausme> there is a program like dc++
<clausme> on debian
<clausme> ?
<Amaranth> clausme: Please type out your full question before hitting enter.
<dead^^> Amaranth, no, it says that i should install corresponding plugins or something like that
<Amaranth> dead^^: oh, that's different
<clausme> i formulated my full question
<Amaranth> dead^^: you know what, i give up. install vlc :)
<clausme> there is a program similar to dc++ od rmdc on debian
<Amaranth> dead^^: Other than WMV3 if vlc won't play it it isn't playable on linux. :)
<clausme> Amaranth
<Amaranth> clausme: Get the dcgui package.
<clausme> how
<clausme> ?
<Amaranth> clausme: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<clausme> got
<clausme> it
<clausme> k
<clausme> i got i wint apt-get
<Amaranth> clausme: click the search button on the toolbar, type dcgui
<Amaranth> ok, apt-get works too
<Amaranth> synaptic is just a gui for apt, so it's the same thing
<dockane> hi all .. i need to import a adressbook of thunderbird from a ntfs partition to my thunderbird on ubunut. any idea what to import ?
<xmylonadis> hey i need help......
<dockane> the thunderbird on the ntfs partition is a windows$  version. i forggot to export the adressbook. any chance to recover it from the installation files ?
<Amaranth> xmylonadis: If someone knows how to help they'll respond.
<mr_roboto> dockane: can't you boot to windows again in order to export it? (not sure what the address book file is without having it installed)
<Amaranth> the addressbook file is abook.mab
<dockane> mr_roboto, booting is impossible
<dockane> Amaranth, tried to import that but all entries were empty
<Amaranth> hrm
<mr_roboto> dockane: is there an associated index file?
<Jormundgand> There wouldn't be any more images like this one, would there? http://www.ketsuban.net/images/backgrounds/Minimalistic_Black_and_White.jpg
<xmylonadis_> anyone that can help me with the frequency issue?
<fabio> hello guys
<Jormundgand> AMD Athlons are known not to support CPU frequency modification by Ubuntu.
<Jormundgand> If you watch the startup messages it should say. It certainly does for my AMD Athlon XP 2200+.
<fabio> does somebody knows how to set up GTK+ enviroment on Ubuntu? I mean programming for it?
<zoddan> WTF is thie
<zoddan> this
<zoddan> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device
<zoddan> the network was working this morning
<xmylonadis_> the powernow daemon starts
<xmylonadis_> and although it lists my cpu as a 800mhz processor
<xmylonadis_> it now runs @353mHz
<xmylonadis_> i read at the forums that it supports amd powernow and cpu scaling
<xmylonadis_> but i don't have the problems that these guys mentioned
<xmylonadis_> i only need to change the frequency
<xmylonadis_> is there any configuration file tha i could alter ot smthg?
<mindmedic> xmylonadis, the frequency will rise when prcessor is at a high load
<xmylonadis_> really?
<Nermal> xMaximex, that's normal
<Nermal> d0h.. fool
<mindmedic> yes, try it
<Dave9191> hey guys, i need a hand compiling some code , it cant find libz during ./configure
<xmylonadis_> how can i check that?
<mindmedic> thats the purpose of this daemon
<mindmedic> do something cpu intensive
<xmylonadis_> any default progs on ubuntu?
<Seveas> Dave9191, then install zlib1g and zlib1g-dev
<mindmedic> if you use gnome use the cpu monitor applet to watch the speed
<clausme> how do i run wine in gui
<clausme> ?
<mindmedic> cpu intensive programs, enough out there :)
<Amaranth> clausme: You mean a gui to easily run a program you've installed with wine?
<ravenOUS> ne body know the reason why i can install dvd shrink using wine, but i cant fully UNinstall it?
<Fackamato> ravenOUS: don't use dvdshrink in wine
<clausme> i don't know i what to paly a game
<ravenOUS> why not?
<ravenOUS> what should i use then?
<clausme> and i don't know how to use wine
<mindmedic> ogmrip
<Amaranth> clausme: Oh, you need a subscription to cedega then. wine doesn't have much for directx support.
<Dave9191> Seveas i was missing zlib1g-dev, cheers
<Kyaneos> hi
<mindmedic> forhet what i said
<ravenOUS> Fackamato: so what else should i use instead of that to copy dvds in the same way?
<Fackamato> a windows computer
<Seveas> Dave9191, you always need the -dev versions when you compile stuff, they contain the headers
<Jormundgand> mindmedic: "cpu intensive programs, enough out there"? You say that like it's a good thing.
<clausme> can you tell me where can i get cedega for free
<clausme> ?
<Dave9191> Seveas, i know, but i checked the repositories and only zlib1g came up, no -dev version
<Amaranth> clausme: No, I'm not going to tell you how to break the law.
<clausme> ok
<clausme> another question there is a program similar to daemon tools
<clausme> in debian
<clausme> somthing like virtual cd
<ptlo> if the file is an ISO (*.iso), you can mount it using loopback device
<clausme> is anrg
<clausme> is a nrg
<ptlo> afaik, nothing can read Nero or Alcohol images
<Zambba> oh
<clausme> and how can i looopback an iso image
<clausme> ?
<Seveas> only iso (mount) and bin/cue (bchunk) are supported afaik
<Zambba> my sound is screwed up in Ubunut
<Seveas> clausme, read the manpage for mount or search on the forum, your the zillionth to ask :)
<Zambba> the quality isn't good :P
<ptlo> clausme: hmm, i heard that there's nero for linux, maybe it knows how to unpack it
<ptlo> s/it/the .nrg files
<clausme> i need to load an iso image then how do i do it
<clausme> i have linux now
<clausme> i am a noob
<clausme> hell
<clausme> about that loopbak
<clausme> thing
<clausme> how do i do it
<ravenOUS> ne body wants a freakin awesome package of updates for ubuntu...go to http://iso.mrbass.org/ubuntuaddon.zip
<mindmedic> clausme, that gotta be a 100 times written all over the internet
<mindmedic> mount the image with -o loop option
<Seveas> clausme, just search the forums...
<mindmedic> Jormundgand, yes, games are a good thing
<clausme> man i need the command line because i have linux for about 2 days now and i have allways used linux
<clausme> i am in a difrent worl right now
<clausme> windows
<clausme> sorry
<ravenOUS> clausme:  dont worry man, i was in ur very same position earlier this week
<mindmedic> yes.. as i said "mount image.iso /your/path -o loop"
<geoffroy_> hey dudes, does anybody have a printer canon (i560) which works on linux ?
<Andril> hello all
<clausme> ok
<ravenOUS> clausme: once you go linux (and in my case, mappin network drives), you'll never want to go back
<Andril> I need some help
<Andril> I just built a new system that was supposed to be fully supported by Ubuntu - but my audio does not work
<Andril> is there any way to queue an audio config?
<ravenOUS> clausme: KDE is the better than Gnome...much closer to a windows environment
<ravenOUS> clausme:  hope this helps
<ravenOUS> LATA PIMPS!!
<ravenOUS> peace all
<ravenOUS> im out
<clausme> ubuntu has gnome
<clausme> how do i swich kde
<clausme> ?
<clausme> i have mi iso on my ntfs partition
<clausme> it is a problem in mounting it
<clausme> ?
<Zambba> My sound is crackly in Ubuntu. From Windows is does work without cracking.
<Fackamato> Zambba: Fix it then.
<Fackamato> Adjust volumes properly. Change buffers. Try another sound system.
<Andril> I have no sounf
<Andril> *sound
<Andril> is there an audio config - command?
<clausme> man i am in a little problem here
<clausme> can someone help me
<clausme> i am tring to play starcraft
<clausme> i have the iso image
<clausme> but i try to open it with wine
<liable> Andril: try 'sudo alsaconf'
<clausme> an is asking me for the cd
<liable> clausme: #winehq maybe
<clausme> i have tried mounting the image and still nothing
<Andril> command not found
<liable> Andril: gnome?
<Andril> liable, command not found
<Andril> liable, yep
<Echylo> can somebody explain me why I get this error when trying to launch esd , "/dev/dsp directory not found..." :| its like my soundcard is gone :s
<clausme> noane is online there
<liable> Andril: no sound config thing in there?
<Andril> liable, this is a fresh install from last night
<Fator_Dee> clausme: where did you mount it?
<clausme> root@clausme:/home/clausme # "mount broodwar.iso /media/windows/jocuri/JOACE kit -o loop
<clausme> look
<liable> Andril: what sound card
<liable> Andril: lappie?
<jono>  I installed the ubuntu hula packages and run hulasetup and nothing happens, any idea why?
<Fator_Dee> clausme: mount it to /media/cdrom/
<Fator_Dee> then try
<clausme> how
<clausme> can you paste em thecommand line
<Fator_Dee> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /media/cdrom
<Andril> liable, lappie = command not found - sorry I am a noob
<Andril> liable, it worked on my other system
<Fator_Dee> (and of course when I say file.iso, I mean the iso-file you are trying to mount)
<agge> i have an error in my ubuntu installation.. it says that it couldent load floppy.ko.. but i dont have a floppy..
<liable> Andril: ok, that sound card was supported with another linux distro? what is your sound card? is it a laptop?
<Andril> liable, all I use is Ubuntu
<poe-t> is there #russian-ubuntu?
<liable> Andril: and it used to work?
<Andril> liable, I had Ubuntu on another PC and it worked fine
<Linforcer> sooo I've got this lame Gnome menu editor taht makes launchers , but can anyone tell me how to make new categories?
<poe-t> some1 setup ubuntu apache to work with many encodings?
<Fator_Dee> poe-t: try #ubuntu-ru
<poe-t> Fator_Dee, tks
<agge> oh.. it said cp: input/output
<Andril> I just built this PC BiostarM7VIG 400 systemboard w/ Via AC97 Audio
<liable> poe-t: theres a #debian-russian, dunno about ubuntu
<poe-t> liable, ok. there is #ubuntu-ru
<poe-t> tkds
<poe-t> tks
<liable> Andril: yes, well the *other* pc prolly has diff hardware :)
<Andril> liable, I read were the Biostar M7VIG 400 was completely the ideal board for Ubuntu - so I oredered it
<liable> Andril: 'sudo lspci'
<liable> Andril: what the sound say?
<Dave9191> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Dave9191> what package do i need to fix this ?
<liable> Dave9191: qt-dev prolly if make xconfig
<Andril> liable, 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8 237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<Dave9191> liable - qt-dev not found
<xmylonadis_> how can i configure acpi in gnome?
<liable> Dave9191: aplogies, libqt3-dev
<Dave9191> liable - i just installed that, but i still get the same msg on ./configure
<liable> Andril: 'sudo lsmod | grep snd'
<liable> Dave9191: configuring what?
<Dave9191> liable - im trying to comiple the sourcecode for kuake
<liable> Andril: install alsa-base, alsa-utils
<Get> My nvidia-driver-installation is broken
<liable> Dave9191: apt-cache search qt3
<Get> now X won't start
<Get> but I havent done nothing...
<Dave9191> liable - i tried that already and ive installed around 40mb of  libs, but still no dice
<ivoks> lol
<liable> Dave9191: obviosly not the right ones :)
<Dave9191> liable - obvisoly not, but i dont know what else i need
<liable> Dave9191: qt3-apps-dev,qt3-dev-tools?
<Andril> liable, they are installed - what if i install another sound card - do I have to reconfigure?
<clausme> mount-iso is availebele in debian
<clausme> ?
<clausme> its suports nrg
<clausme> and is a gui program
<liable> Andril: if alsa is installed then 'sudo alsaconf'
<Dave9191> liable - i had qt3-apps-dev, qt3-dev-tools, then libqt3-dev unistalled qt3-apps-dev
<geoffroy_> dudes, could you just tell me if i can make a canon i560 working with ubuntu
<geoffroy_> (without turboprint drivers)
<liable> Dave9191: look in the readme?
<liable> Dave9191: or install, should say what you need
<ivoks> ok... wifi-radar is ok now
<IcemanV9> clausme: wanna try this way - http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountisofileswithoutburning
<Andril> laible, not found - should I reinstall or install another card?
<Dave9191> liable - doesnt mention qt in any of them
<Get> plz help me
<clausme> i found a file called install.sh how do i run it
<clausme> ?
<bloomberg> Get: whats up?
<liable> Dave9191: sorry, dunno, whats your qt versions, >3.0?
<Get> bloomberg: nvidia problem
<clausme> i found a file called install.sh how do i run it
<clausme> ?
<liable> clausme: sudo /path/to/script/install.sh
<Get> I haven't change anything, but when I started the computer the xorg won't start
<Dave9191> liable - how do i check the versions, ive only been installing qt3, so im guessing >3.0
<liable> Dave9191: dpkg -L qt3-apps-dev
<xmylonadis_> how can i configure acpi in gnome?
<jahor> hi, pls is it possible with some existing tool to make a selective mirror ? i mean... i want some packages and all related packages to mirror. maybe i could use debootstrap and some magick, but some some specific tool could be better
<liable> xmylonadis_: to do what, its not a gnome thing, its a system thing
<Dave9191> liable - qt3-apps-dev got unistalled due to conflicts when libqt3-dev came on
<liable> Dave9191: well pkg -L one of em
<liable> dpkg even
<Dave9191> liable 3.3.3
<BoD_SWAT> I installed Ubuntu with only my secondary TFT attached (on secondary port). Now I want to set my primary CRT again (on the primary port). 1. How do I do that? (2. Do I need to add 2 devices to xorg.conf? 3. And has it something to do with my BusID?)
<liable> Dave9191: hmmm, try the compile again, I really dont know, libqt3 usually does it :(
<Dave9191> liable - thx anyway, maybe it just cant find the libs
<liable> BoD_SWAT: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Rudi> hello all, i have problem with gnome user permissions
<Rudi> any help for my?
<synd> anyone help me figure out why my CDROM is choppy why i play CDs?
<desrt> Rudi; it's best to just ask your question
<b_e_n_z> synd: DMA disabled?
<synd> why - when*
<liable> Rudi: explain, the prob, we arent pyschic
<desrt> synd; because by default ubuntu is setup to play cds by ripping them and playing them
<synd> b_e_n_z: no
<synd> desrt: thats stupid
<synd> it worked fine with warty
<desrt> synd; it gets worse.  i can't find the option to disable it.
<liable> synd: it does what?
<synd> i noticed the same problem on my Toshiba laptop when i installed hoary (fresh install)
<liable> sorry desrt it does what?
<desrt> liable; the cd player used to work by just telling the cd to play.  then the audio cable between the cdrom and the soundcard would be used for transport (analog)
<Andril> liable, am I screwed?
<desrt> liable; now it basically rips the cd and plays it through the soundcard (digital)
<Rudi> desrt: ok i require disable any interface changes in gnome (panel..)
<synd> but my dell, i installed hoary and it plays cds fine
<desrt> Rudi; gconf has these things called 'lockdown'... they're fairly new but maybe one of them covers what you're trying to do
<Rudi> i require disable any interface changes in gnome (panel..) hm?
<synd> but my emachines tower and my toshiba laptop both play choppy.
<liable> Andril: did alsaconf work?
<synd> ugh
<liable> brb
<desrt> Rudi; go into gconf-editor
<Rudi> desrt, yes, but lockdowns not work with my ubuntu. i search and trying 3 hours with google and no function. ;-(
<desrt> under /apps/panel/global
<desrt> you'll find a checkbox that says 'locked_down'
<desrt> check it
<Rudi> desrt, ok i have opened desktop/gnome/lockdown in gconf, and?
<desrt> no.  this lockdown is not in there
<desrt> 09:05 < desrt> under /apps/panel/global
<Rudi> desrt, aha.. moment..
<Rudi> aha..
<Rudi> ;-0
<desrt> :)
<Andril> liable, it keeps saying command not found
<geoffroy_> what are u using for listening music ?
<BoD_SWAT> liable, thnx, will try it
<synd> geoffroy_: cd player
<Rudi> desrt, locked_down ;-) wow, VERY THANKS!
<geoffroy_> :!
<desrt> Rudi; no problem :)
<synd> geoffroy_: ?
<geoffroy_> was speaking about a software
<geoffroy_> which player
<geoffroy_> i don't think u re using rythmbox ?
<synd> yeah
<synd> its called cd player
<geoffroy_> oh ?
<synd> Application > Sound & Video > CD Player
<synd> it automatically opens up when i insert a music CD
<geoffroy_> well hmm
<geoffroy_> a player which can manage libraries
<geoffroy_> like itunes or winamp
<synd> i cant figure out how to try to get xmms to play CDs tho
<neuroboosteur> totem ?
<resiak> geoffroy_: rhythmbox
<geoffroy_> i know there is a software better than xmms
<synd> itunes & winamp isnt available for linux
<geoffroy_> but i can't remember the name
<geoffroy_> yeah yeah i know
<geoffroy_> but a itunes or winamp like
<synd> xmms = winamp
<synd> for the most part
<synd> and when i try to rip a CD with sound juicer.. it rips at 0.5x
<Rudi> desrt, and disabling alt-f2?
<resiak> bmp !
<resiak> mpd !
<clausme> i got cedega for free
<clausme> man i am good
<ik> hi
<Andril> liable, this is the Onboard card (C-Media CMI9761A 6-Channel AC'97 CODEC)
<ik> what is a nice program to whach movies?
<ivoks> ik xine
<ik> oh ok
<Fator_Dee> ik: xine, vlc or mplayer
<ik> thanks
<Fator_Dee> I use them all :-p
<ik> ok :)
<synd> i recommend xine, ik
<ivoks> for DVD i use only xine
<ik> ok i install now :)
<ivoks> mplayer is ok for quick and dirty porn :)
<ik> for avi?
<ik> xDD
<Rudi> is there any answer: 1) disabling alt-f2 in gnome 2) disabling minimize animation in gnome ?? ;-))
<ivoks> 1) yes
<Daan> hi all
<ivoks> Rudi keyboard shourtcuts
<geoffroy_> ivoks,  and what do u use to listen music ?
<Daan> anybody here know a good ogg to mp3 converter?
<clausme> xine stak when i try to load an subtitle why
<clausme> ?
<ivoks> geoffroy_ for my mp3/ogg collection i use quodlibet
<geoffroy_> ok
<geoffroy_> thanks
<ik> what is the program to install programs?
<ivoks> Daan ogg -> wav -> mp3 :)
<ik> syntic?
<Rudi> ivoks, ?
<geoffroy_> synaptic, ik
<ik> oh ok thankyou :)
<ivoks> Rudi you want to disablee alt-f2?
<Rudi> ivoks, ok i find it, oh..
<Rudi> ivoks, sorry.. keyboard shortcuts.. yes.. yes..
<Daan>  ogg -> wav -> mp3 :), what do you mean? is there not a nice little app that i can get via synaptic to convert an ogg to mp3?
<geoffroy_> you cant convert an ogg to mp3
<geoffroy_> you have to convert it in wav fist
<ivoks> Daan mp32ogg
<Daan> okay, is there an app that will convert an ogg to wav, and a wav to mp3?
<ivoks> Daan maybe it can do vice versa :)
<willis> Daan, oggdec + lame
<ivoks> Daan it can;t :)
<Daan> i just read that too ivoks, thanks though
<Daan> willis, either offdec or lame or both
* malte` is back (gone 07:18:06)
<willis> Daan, oggdec will turn an ogg into a wav
<ivoks> Daan here is answer:
<willis> Daan, and lame will encode a wav as mp3
<Daan> okay, many thanks
<willis> Daan, no problem
<ivoks> Daan for i in `ls *.[mMpP] 3 | cut -d'.' -f1` ; do oggdec $i.ogg $i.wav && lame -b 192 $i.wav $i.mp3 ; done
<Andril> liable, one more question - if I install another card will I have something to configure?
<Daan> ivoks, wow, hmm, let me see.... so after installing both offdec and lame that command will turn th ogg into wav and directly thereafter to mp3? does it than delete the wav too?
<ivoks> ups
<resiak> You really don't want to transcode from ogg to mp3 ... them mp3 will sound like ass.
<Rudi> know here any people, how disable minimizing animation in gnome?
<resiak> In the window manager options?
<Tomcat__> Can anybody please tell me where I can read changelogs of package updates? I just received the mozilla-firefox update and I would like to know if that fixes the bug from yesterday...
<Daan> resiak, it will sound crap? really?
<ivoks> Daan for i in `ls *.ogg | cut -d'.' -f1` ; do oggdec $i.ogg $i.wav && lame -b 192 $i.wav $i.mp3 ; done
<Rudi> resiak - i have installed default gnome in ubuntu with default window manager
<ivoks> resiak that's true
<resiak> Daan: Of course. Because Ogg Vorbis throws some of the data away, and mp3 throws different data away.
<resiak> Daan: You really want to make your mp3s from uncompressed rips.
* resiak hugs FLAC.
<fluideye> i need help configuring wireless card
<Daan> okay, is there a good ripper for gnome that will make mp3's from a cd?
<resiak> goobox!
<resiak> sound-juicer!
<ivoks> goobox is ok
<Daan> i have sound juicer but im cannot make mp3
<jeroen_> Daan: Why do you need mp3?
<ivoks> for mp3 player
<mjr> well, truthfully, for many relevant applications ogg->mp3 works "well enough", for example for throwaway copies made for an mp3-only pocket player
<Daan> yup
<wezzer> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<jeroen_> check the wiki on restricted formats
<dockane> i need tailf ... is that an alias ?
<mjr> but of course it _will_ be worse than encoding a lossless copy
<jeroen_> mjr, ogg -> mp3 is a bad thing to do
<mjr> jeroen_, my point was that it isn't always too bad
<black_Nightmare> any of you know about linux and videos?
<agge_> hello
<black_Nightmare> I was wondering if video-out is not always supported by linux: true?
<agge_> What is the DEB thinhy.. like deb http://etc etc
<ivoks> black_Nightmare it is or isn't supported by manufacturer
<mjr> I have a script to transcode ogg vorbis files to mp3 for my n-gage which only plays mp3; I don't use the files for any other purpose, and throw them away when I'm done listening. "Well enough."
<ivoks> mjr i agree.. for that... you can live with that quality
<black_Nightmare> ivoks...hmm...let me see if it even mentions the chipset....
<fluideye> is wireless a sore subject?
<black_Nightmare> "Intel Extreme Graphics 2 Technology" is all I can tell
<black_Nightmare> I think thats a similar vga graphic chipset that hp computers used before..or I might be wrong
<ivoks> laptop
<sorsis_> i just got my 5.04 from mail and i'm testing AMD64 livecd. every picture on this CD is corrupted and many programs just don't start. is everything ok on the other CD?
<black_Nightmare> and duh..yeah... this is a laptop -- I should have mentioned that
<ivoks> black_Nightmare i don't think that chipset has ever had tv-out
<ivoks> black_Nightmare on lot of laptops there is connector for s-video, but isn't working
<abbas> hi
<ivoks> e.g. on mine :)
<black_Nightmare> ivoks... "1 S-Video output port*" is what the laptop specifications says .. and a footnote states "* Not tested/supported with Linux
<black_Nightmare> " in smaller font
<dockane> where do i get 'tailf'  from ?
<black_Nightmare> so it does have to be a working video-out
<fluideye> first time on x-chat, help?
<abbas> how can i install java for imac g4
<ivoks> black_Nightmare well... it says it isn't supported
<ivoks> fluideye welcome
<fluideye> thank you
<black_Nightmare> ivoks... well...or they didn't test it either way?
<Daan> in goobox i cannot select mp3, how do i activate that?
<black_Nightmare> likewise with the via epia boards .. linux has some video i/o working but I dunno if its fully yet
<ivoks> black_Nightmare I never worked with that chipset :(
<fluideye> ivoks  can you help with wireless config?
<ivoks> oh no, not again :)
<fluideye> oops
<mdJake> hello
<ivoks> fluideye what card?
<black_Nightmare> ivoks...ty anyhow ... is it possible to find a 56K chipset for laptops that linux is happy to support?
<fluideye> rt2500
<black_Nightmare> because this thing has one and it doesn't even point to the footnote at all
<ivoks> black_Nightmare modem?
<fluideye> i followed the how to listed in the forums and was able to get it up (ra0)
<ivoks> fluideye great
<karljp> anyone know how to get ac3 audio wtih dvds in totem?
<ivoks> fluideye and?
<karljp> I've got the video, and I've got sound with xine, just not totem
<fluideye> was sending and receiving packets but wouldn't connect
<mdJake> Can you tell me where can I find docs about the 2.6 kernel's disk handling principles?
<black_Nightmare> ivoks...yes ... modem
<mdJake> I mean
<fluideye> so I rebooted got
<mdJake> ide, scsi and scsi emulation
<ivoks> black_Nightmare yes, mine is working
<mdJake> what the modules do etc
<fluideye> configuring network devices...unable to supply power
<black_Nightmare> hmm ty...
<ivoks> fluideye type iwconfig in terminal and tell me does it report any wireless adapter?
<ivoks> black_Nightmare it's intel's modem
<black_Nightmare> ok just a stupid question but....
<Jormundgand> There wouldn't be any more images in the same style this one, would there? http://www.ketsuban.net/images/backgrounds/Minimalistic_Black_and_White.jpg
<fluideye> no just eth0 and lo
<ivoks> fluideye sudo modprobe rt2500
<black_Nightmare> 14" xga (1024x768) or 15.4" wxga (1280x800) .... would it be true about lcd looking funny outside their one native res or I could get the 15.4" and ram down 800x600 daily without a problem?
<black_Nightmare> I've been around tons of crt..and very few (mostly store's) lcd :">
<ivoks> black_Nightmare LCDs do good only on one resolution
<ivoks> some don't even work on others
<black_Nightmare> hrm...and if I asked for lower res.. what would happen?
<fluideye> ivoks module not found
<ivoks> fluideye give me URL that you were using
<fluideye> i'm not sure what you mean
<ivoks> black_Nightmare it would work... but 1280x800 is 16:9, and 800x600 is 4:3
<cappe> hey guys.. I can't find firestarter in Synaptic? Why is that?
<ivoks> <fluideye> i followed the how to listed in the forums and was able to get it up (ra0)
<black_Nightmare> ivoks....you saying its going to stretch or would it just show black borders?
<kestas> cappe you need universe and multiverse
<ivoks> black_Nightmare well, my screen can do both
<kestas> go to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ivoks> black_Nightmare depends on config in BIOS
<gokmenzeyrek> slm
<gokmenzeyrek> millet
<BoD_SWAT> I don't know if anyone can... but what was the dpkg command someone told me here in the chat? (I forgot to enable xchat logging :S)
<fluideye> ivoks http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RT2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<black_Nightmare> ivoks..hmm since I don't know much into that area...how would a screen look like if you tried to fit 4:3 screen into a 16:9 display?
<cappe> kestas, well I can't find those.. I just tried
<ivoks> black_Nightmare ugly
<kestas> are you in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ivoks> jesus... this howto need serius work :)
<ivoks> fluideye do cd ~/rt2500-cvs-daily/Module
<ivoks> fluideye then: sudo insmod rt2500.ko
<fluideye> k
<Jormundgand> How do I get my USB headphones to use OSS (which works) as opposed to ALSA (which doesn't)?
<black_Nightmare> ivoks....ughh....would there be a way to run ubuntu in 1280x800 but display font sizes/etc rescale as if it was around the same as on a 800x600 instead?
<black_Nightmare> like eg with windows .. increasing icon size and using larger system font
<alexandre> hi
<ivoks> fluideye then: sudo cp ~/rt2500-cvs-daily/Module/rt2500.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
<ivoks> fluideye copy paste this, don't rewirte
<kestas> okay type this: echo "deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe main restricted multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ivoks> black_Nightmare ?
<kestas> then go to synaptic and refresh
<kestas> firestarter will be there
<black_Nightmare> hmm let me try rephase that question (or did anyone else understand?) ......
<ivoks> fluideye then: sudo echo "alias ra0 rt2500" >/etc/modprobe.d/rt2500
<cappe> kestas, now I uncommented the universe lines.. Couldn't find anything with multiverse
<kestas> screw multiverse then
<kestas> refrest
<cappe> k
<ivoks> fluideye sudo echo "rt2500" > /etc/modules
<kestas> *refresh
<ivoks> fluideye now do: sudo depmod -a
<ivoks> fluideye and sudo modprobe rt2500
<black_Nightmare> ivoks...if I went with a 1280x800 screen could I like resize the font/graphics/etc that it'll kinda like look about the similar to as if it was on a 800x600 screen?
<ivoks> fluideye wait!
<black_Nightmare> understand that or still not?
<ivoks> fluideye sudo echo stuff won't work :)
<ivoks> black_Nightmare why would you do that?
<cappe> aw, sweet thx a bunch kestas now it did work :)
<ivoks> black_Nightmare it will look same, only wider
<kestas> np :)
<black_Nightmare> ivoks...not getting weird stretches but still close to the res I want....ughh.....wait...I think I am sounding weird
<black_Nightmare> :p
<ivoks> fluideye anyone at home? :)
<fluideye>  sudo cp ~/rt2500-cvs-daily/Module/rt2500.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/  cannot stat: no such file or directory
<fluideye> oh, i've got to change daily to 20050510
<ivoks> fluideye did u erase that directory?
<ivoks> fluideye yeah
<fluideye> one second
<fluideye> still getting no such file
<rottis> how i get my sounds work , i have integrated soundcard but i dont know else..
<ivoks> fluideye ls -dl ~/rt2500*
<Jormundgand> Could anyone help me get my USB headphones set up and working correctly? They're currently set to use ALSA which doesn't work. I want to set them to use OSS.
<fluideye> no file
<ivoks> fluideye where did you download that file?
<ivoks> fluideye on desktop?
<dabaSlon> ivoks, is there an option through cfdisk on every Ubuntu to choose xfs fs?
<fluideye> home
<ivoks> ok, you don't have any idea what i'm talking about?
<ivoks> fluideye then ls -dl ~/rt2500* whould show it
<ivoks> fluideye couse ~ means home
<ivoks> dabaSlon ?
<ivoks> dabaSlon you choose FS whil instaling
<dabaSlon> you said yesterday taht that fs is good,
<ivoks> dabaSlon you can't convert to other fs
<dabaSlon> so that is what it is displayed under?
<ivoks> dabaSlon best
<manuel_> hallo?
<dabaSlon> right best.
<ivoks> dabaSlon !?
<manuel_> gread it works
<manuel_> great
<ivoks> fluideye we can go from begining if you want
<fluideye> when I try and use cd~/ I have been unsuccessful so I've taken that part out when changing to that directory
<dabaSlon> acuse last night I was looking for it....some guy was trying to format a hard drive...it was humorous...
<dabaSlon> acuse, cause
<ivoks> fluideye cd ~
<fluideye> that would be great, i've been trying to do this for two months
<fluideye> k
<ivoks> fluideye open terminal, you know to do that?
<fluideye> I've got it open and have cd ~
<jeroen_> ivoks, right mouse button on your desktop
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> jeroen_ alt4 x on my :)
<ivoks> fluideye ok, enter pwd and gime me output here
<jeroen_> ivoks, whatever :p
<ivoks> who uses mouse theese days? :)
<fluideye>  ivoks /root
<black_Nightmare> ivoks..LOL
<ivoks> fluideye lol
<clausme> wine suports windowsxp
<clausme> ?
<ivoks> fluideye exit
<clausme> i canot configure it
<ivoks> fluideye type exit
<fluideye> and
<ivoks> fluideye now enter pwd
<Anti-TT> hello
<ivoks> fluideye cd && pwd
<klexys> anyone: how do i mount a windows drive at startup time?
<fluideye> o.k., i don't know if i'm the but of a joke or what
<mdJake> kjsdglkhadjgbaldjngpadiohgapsndgpq3u52935u3ihtpwnbpeirubzg2837r23hfpwnvpsdaihv2198z3r42hrfqpvnspghwe8zrqhf
<darkaudit> clausme: edit ~/.wine/config and replace win98 with winxp as the version you want to use
<jeroen_> so true, mdJake
<mdJake> sdgnpwe41723rzwqngpdigh2w39u12fjhovgnsdkbnapeighqz9rtuqegjspdnhsprdit9uqw
<ivoks> fluideye open new terminal and enter whoami
<jeroen_> mdJake, I agree with you completely
<mdJake> why?
<fluideye> what are you wanting to find out
<clausme> darkaudit can you give me the exact command line i am noob here
<Nermal> vim :)
<ivoks> fluideye I want you to do this as user, not root
<darkaudit> gedit .wine/config
<Fator_Dee> Nermal: don't be hars on him :-)
<Nermal> :)
<ivoks> fluideye you are root, couse "cd" will get you in your home, and pwd will tell tha path
<Fator_Dee> *harsh even
<ivoks> fluideye if pwd returns /root, then you are working as root
<Nermal> or if you have a # at the prompt
<fluideye> ok now I'm at corey@crypto
<ivoks> fluideye whoami will give me more help, couse, you don't know anything about UNIX/Linux
<jeroen_> mdJake, sfaksfjedfjaskfsfjawer29350cjfaQsfo
<Nermal> jeroen_, don't feed him :)
<ivoks> fluideye ls -dl ~/rt2500*
* darkaudit has left the building
<mdJake> sorry I didn't behaved
<jeroen_> Nermal, sorry; are you the guard?
<fluideye> drwxr-xr-x  5 corey corey   4096 2005-05-10 17:00 /home/corey/rt2500-cvs-20050510
<fluideye> -rw-r--r--  1 corey corey 298101 2005-05-10 17:00 /home/corey/rt2500-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<ivoks> fluideye ok now just copy paste what I tell you
<fluideye> k
<jeroen_> mdJake, what were you doing?
<mdJake> got impatient sorry acted fooly
<Fator_Dee> should I open some port on my firewall to get the dictionary program to work?
<ivoks> fluideye sudo cp ~/rt2500-cvs-20050510/Module/rt2500.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
<fluideye> ok no output
<mdJake> was just curios about installing Java
<mdJake> there is quite a lot of ways described
<mdJake> in ubuntuforums.org
<mdJake> and I got dizzy
<ivoks> fluideye it will ask for password, enter it
<ivoks> fluideye and?
<Jormundgand> Hmm. Seems Linux uses the Alt Gr key in the same way Macs do.
<mdJake> which way is the best?
<ivoks> fluideye ok... now:
<ivoks> fluideye sudo -i
<fluideye> k
<fluideye> i'm at root
<krazi> hi all
<ivoks> fluideye echo "rt2500" > /etc/modules
<dabaSlon> ivoks, when you get a chance, tell me which number on this list, if any...for that xfs http://pastebin.com/282666
<dabaSlon> yo krazi...
<ivoks> dabaSlon for linux
<krazi> hui, wrong channel :)
<fluideye> no output
<ivoks> dabaSlon 82... or 83? which was it?
<ivoks> fluideye ok
<ivoks> fluideye now:
<dabaSlon> 83, that is the one
<dabaSlon> ?
<mdJake> am I on the wrong channel?
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> fluideye modprobe rt2500
<dabaSlon> oh, ok, thats easy:)
<krazi> i wanted to join ubuntu-de^^
<Jormundgand> Goooooood grief. That list still has CP/M on it.
<dabaSlon> k, hehe
<jeroen_> Jormundgand: how doe macs use alt gr
<ivoks> fluideye now type in iwconfig
<Jormundgand> Example: Alt Gr-4 gives .
<ivoks> fluideye it should report wifi card
<fluideye> wait module rt2500 not found
<ivoks> fluideye ok
<fluideye> with modprobe
<ivoks> fluideye depmod -a
<mdJake> can you tell me then where can I ask q about Ubuntu and Java, mplayer etc?
<ivoks> fluideye and then modprobe rt2500
<fluideye> k
<jeroen_> jormundgand: ehh.. WIndows does sorta the same, right? But with alt gr 5
<jeroen_> mdJake: here; or read the wiki on "restricted formats"
<fluideye> k
<Jormundgand> jeroen_: Windows did euro on Alt Gr 4, but that was the exception, not the rule.
<ivoks> fluideye iwconfig
<Jormundgand> The only other function the Alt Gr served was making accented vowels.
<dabaSlon> mdjake, did you read in the topic: Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask!
<erpel> hi
<dabaSlon> yo
<mdJake> I'm newbie to irc too
<fluideye> lo        no wireless extensions.
<fluideye> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<fluideye> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<fluideye> ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:""
<fluideye>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Bit Rate:1 Mb/s
<fluideye>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<fluideye>           Encryption key:off
<fluideye>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<ivoks> no!!!
<clausme> how do i install a .deb pagage
<clausme> ?
<fluideye>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<ivoks> don't pase man
<fluideye>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<mdJake> how to read topic?
<ivoks> jesus...
<Jormundgand> ivoks: Bit late to say "don't paste".
<jeroen_> Jormundgand: alt gr 4 doesn't even work for me :/
<erpel> dpkg -i bubb.depp
<ivoks> fluideye don't do that ever again
<fluideye> ok
<erpel> -p
<fluideye> sorry
<jeroen_> clausme: sudo dpkg -i blabla.deb
<dabaSlon> I dont know, in my program, there is a line at the top, mdjake
<Jormundgand> jeroen_: Keyboard layout set to UK?
<ivoks> Jormundgand well, i wasn't expecting that :)
<jeroen_> Jormundgand, negative; US int
<mdJake> yes I see that
<Jormundgand> You want a UK one. US keyboards don't have Alt Gr.
<ivoks> fluideye ok, your wifi is working, and will work every time ubuntu starts now
<dabaSlon> mdjake, says topic?
<dabaSlon> cool, we have the same program:)
<mdJake> topic
<fluideye> thank you so very much!
<dabaSlon> whats your question?
<mdJake> ah "/topic"
<fluideye> i'll test tongight when i get home
<jeroen_> Jormundgand, I have a logitech access keyboard
<dabaSlon> or that...
<dabaSlon> :)
<ivoks> fluideye now, go to system, administration, netowrking
<jeroen_> Jormundgand, it has the buttons like Us int keyboards do; my father has a UK-lay-out, and it's different
<ivoks> fluideye and setup your wifi connection
<jeroen_> Jormundgand, I do have an Alt Gr
<ivoks> fluideye or
<Jormundgand> jeroen_: But if you're not set to a keyboard layout which uses Alt Gr it won't do a thing.
<mdJake> so, I'm now at #ubuntu right?
<Jormundgand> US int has no Alt Gr. UK does.
<dabaSlon> mdjake, right:)
<ivoks> fluideye nothing... use networking :)
<Raptoid> what is ubuntu install for xchat2.4.3
<jeroen_> Jormundgand, well, Loitech's being stupid then ;) How could I go about putting it to use
<fluideye> ok, can i just let the default settings ride and use dhcp
<mdJake> is this Ubuntu Help then?
<[eDu] > hi
<ivoks> fluideye i don't know
<ivoks> fluideye that depends on your access point
<jeroen_> mdJake: If you're using Xchat, you'll see on the top of your window the channel topic
<dabaSlon> mdjake, current topic is: Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask!
<fluideye> i use at home on linksys G and school
<dabaSlon> but, yeah, this is a place you can get specific help...
<mdJake> I'm using Hoary's X-Chat
<ivoks> fluideye go to networking, click on your wireless adapter, choose properties
<mdJake> finally, I see
<jeroen_> mdJake, I'm aswell; see the thingy in the top?
<Jormundgand> jeroen_: Switch to UK layout.
<mdJake> yeah
<dabaSlon> jeroen_: he got it...
<mdJake> Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask! | Archive fixed | Please don't use Breezy yet | FAQ: www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel | Ubuntu 5.04 is released!  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html
<jeroen_> Jormundgand, blah, those have othere keys than I have; I know
<ivoks> fluideye then "this device is conifgured"
<dabaSlon> and /topic too.
<jeroen_> Jormundgand, my father has UK and it differs
<ivoks> fluideye on ESSID choose ur connection, leave it on DHCP and hit ok
<Jormundgand> What does the top of the top row of numbers look like? (Shift+1,2,3,4,5...)
<mdJake> is this an official channel
<jeroen_> !@#$%^&*()
<trygvebw> Hi!
<mdJake> or should I ask about backports
<ivoks> fluideye active ur wireless connection and that's it
<jeroen_> trygvebw, HI!
<Jormundgand> jeroen_: You have US. UK is !"$%^&*().
<jeroen_> Jormundgand, told you ;)
<trygvebw> How do i open the firewall to make people able to access websites running on Apache?
<regeya> mdJake: congratulations, you've figured out that this is an official irc channel.
<ivoks> mdJake nope
<jeroen_> My father has UK; with @ in the left top
<fluideye> thanks again bro for not making me feel like a complete idiot and walking me through
<rottis> !"#%&/()
<ivoks> mdJake there isn't official channel
<Jormundgand> jeroen_: UK keyboards do not have @ at the left top.
<jeroen_> Jormundgand, hmm.. wait a second
<ivoks> fluideye np
<Jormundgand> @ is above /, above and to the right of .
<trygvebw> This is the official channel, afaik...
<trygvebw> If it wasn't, it would have to be ##ubuntu...
<dabaSlon> mdjake, seriously...just ask, and if noone knows, ask elsewhere...
* jeroen_ is taking a quick look at his father's keyboard
<ivoks> this is community support
<mdJake> do you use mplayer?
<ivoks> mdJake yes
<Fator_Dee> unofficially official channel
<regeya> mdJake: do you have a question, or are you going to keep trying to figure out if this is official or not?
<trygvebw> ivoks:; Of course, but it is official anyway
<regeya> oh boy
<ivoks> trygvebw ah, ok...
<fluideye> ivoks  one more
<regeya> mplayer [nameofmediafile]  HTH
<dabaSlon> regeya: :)
<mdJake> regeya, about mplayer
<dabaSlon> Im like dying to hear what his queston is herer...
<dabaSlon> he got our attention...:)
<trygvebw> How do i open the firewall to make people able to access websites running on Apache?
<fluideye> do i have to activate the ra0 and eth0 whenever i want to use each card
<regeya> dabaSlon: 'how you use mplayer'
<jeroen_> Jormundgand, hmm.. I always thought his was UK; it's not NL and not US int, stupid Dells ;)
<ivoks> trygvebw there is no firewall :)
<Raptoid> Azureus settings help zoom x4
<dabaSlon> trygvebw: open port 80 for outgoig traffic, and incvoming erquests
<Raptoid> ?
<mdJake> where should I apt-get mplayer?
<trygvebw> dabaSlon, that's the problem: How? :)
<ivoks> fluideye when you start ubuntu, driver will load and wifi card will work
<dabaSlon> regeya: ?
<trygvebw> mdJake, just run "sudo apt-get install mplayer" in a console or install it with Synaptic.
<karljp> there is no firewall by default, just no services by default
<mdJake> which rep. has the best package nowadays?
<Jormundgand> jeroen_: You might try looking up keyboard layouts. Alt Gr is a Europeanism for Euro-only characters like  and .
<regeya> dabaSlon: that was his question
<trygvebw> mdJake, Universe.
<karljp> just install the webserver and you're good to go
<ivoks> fluideye then you just have to go to networking and activate interface
<mdJake> there's marillat and
<fluideye> cool
<dabaSlon> regeya: oh...where?
<dabaSlon> lol
<hac> Is it normal that Openoffice take 30 seconds to start with a p4?
<trygvebw> karljp, i have done, but other people can't access it...
<mdJake> universe, yes
<ivoks> fluideye switching beetwen networks is still crapy in ubuntu, will be better in next version
<karljp> are you connected directly to the internet?
<trygvebw> The others *easily* corrupt Ubuntu.
<trygvebw> *.
<trygvebw> karljp, yes
<fluideye> so I deactivate eth0 and activate ra0 whenever i want to use AP?
<trygvebw> Or no
<karljp> are you _sure_ ?
<mdJake> I managed to set it up
<ivoks> fluideye yes, but...
<karljp> can you access your webserver at localhost?
<mdJake> and w32codecs too
<trygvebw> karljp, yes
<dabaSlon> mdjake, do you need to use MPlayer?
<ivoks> fluideye you should configure it first every time, so you can select ESSID
<trygvebw> localhost works
<trygvebw> IP doesn't
<karljp> or have you installed a firewall that you're not mentioning?
<sorsis_> if i'm using 5.04 livecd, what is password for root?
<dabaSlon> or can it be anything that runs movies>?
<karljp> what IP doesn;t?
<trygvebw> karljp, not afaik
<mdJake> dabaSlon, you mean?
<trygvebw> karljp, the IP to my computer
<mdJake> dabaSlon, It's not good?
<ivoks> sorsis_ there is no password for root
<fluideye> i'm not sure i follow configure it first every time
<trygvebw> 193.216.24.197
<jeroen_> Jormundgand, I know.
<ivoks> fluideye first configure connection, then activate
<mdJake> I tried totem-xine
<dabaSlon> no, I mean, its just a little harder to set up, just cause you have to get it from some repo that tries to authentcate, and sometimes it requires more work, thats all...
<fluideye> ivoks  k
<karljp> tryg: how are you connected to the net?
<ivoks> fluideye you should do that every time you change enviorment (school, workplace, home, etc...)
<mdJake> but there I cannot set subtitle properties
<karljp> through a home modem/router thing?
<dabaSlon> mdJake: I have instructions on how to install MPlayer, step by step...
<trygvebw> ivoks, WLAN/ADSL
<Jormundgand> I'll ask my question again now. How do I get my USB headphones working? They're set to use ALSA which fails to work, and I want them to use OSS which does.
<ivoks> fluideye in next version of ubuntu, that will be much better
<trygvebw> ivoks, two routers, the ADSL one and the WLAN one
<dabaSlon> mdJake: yeah, maybe there are none, maybe there are too...
<wazquis> anyone know how to enable ircomm instead of sir, when i start irda-utils it automatickly loads the sir driver...when i ran mandrake i used ircomm and it worked...but i can't make my IR work now..anyone?
<ivoks> trygvebw ?!
<fluideye> cool, i'm liking ubuntu so far, was using mandrake 10.1
<trygvebw> ivoks, ?
<karljp> so have you got portforwarding set up on one of them to send http to your machine?
<ivoks> <trygvebw> ivoks, two routers, the ADSL one and the WLAN one
<ivoks> ?!
<trygvebw> yes
<mdJake> dabaSlon, I have mplayer but behaves strangely
<dabaSlon> mdJake: areyou trying to get MPlayer, then? Is that your mission?
<karljp> doesn't sound like it :)
<dabaSlon> like what?
<ivoks> trygvebw what?
<_nate_sleeping> ISPs sometimes block incoming port 80
<trygvebw> karljp, how? :D didn't know i had to do that ;)
<karljp> also, that means you're not "dirctly connected to the ne"
<trygvebw> karljp, well
<ivoks> trygvebw what are you trying to tell me?
<trygvebw> ivoks, nothing :)
<mdJake> dabaSlon, e.g. can't open a video with it when another instance is already open
<dabaSlon> maybe has to do with video output plugin...
<mdJake> e.g it cries for subtitle font
<trygvebw> So how do i set up port-forwarding?
<karljp> depends on your home router
<ivoks> trygvebw on router
<dabaSlon> on your router...
<mdJake> that's why I asked which is the best version for Hoary now
<fluideye> ivoks, it seems that it ubuntu runs my Averatec 3260 hotter than does xp, heard that before?
<trygvebw> Skyr@cer PRO WBR 654
<trygvebw> Router ^
<trygvebw> WLAN
<dabaSlon> point the browser to your router web interface, and play around
<trygvebw> ok :)
<trygvebw> thanks :)
<ivoks> fluideye I don't know what are you talking about... what is averatec?
<fluideye> notebook
<ivoks> ah...
<karljp> probably just the adsl one tryg
<mdJake> I would like totem-xine if I could set the subtitle font props (size/font)
<dabaSlon> trygvebw: you know, like, 192.168.0.1...
<trygvebw> karljp, nah
<trygvebw> dabaSlon, 'course :)
<karljp> the wlan is probably just echoing
<ivoks> fluideye wouldn't know...
<mdJake> can you tell me how
<dabaSlon> k
<ivoks> I don't use windows
<trygvebw> karljp, it isn't the ADSL router, because it worked before i got the WLAN router...
<fluideye> ivoks k
<karljp> ok then :)
<trygvebw> :)
<ivoks> time to go
<ivoks> bye all
<dabaSlon> bye
<IcemanV9> fluideye: xp can do one thing at a time, but ubuntu can do many things at once ... therefore, it gets hot.
<trygvebw> Port Forwarding = Virtual Server?
<IcemanV9> :P
<karljp> probably
<trygvebw> ok :)
<fluideye> nothing to worry about though?
<luvdemheels> Does anyone here have any detailed instructions on setting up 915resolution?
<mdJake> dabaSlon, do you have mozilla-mplayer set up?
<karljp> mozillamplayer is crap
<IcemanV9> correct, fluideye
<karljp> it crashes, no play controls
<mdJake> not the new 2.80cvs
<fluideye> icemanv9 k
<karljp> dies if it underruns the buffer
<IcemanV9> my notebook gets hot when i was doing a lot of things
<mdJake> but crashes - it's true
<karljp> well,, the one in apt sucks
<mdJake> when I press back button
<karljp> and the firefox crashing is pretty unacceptable
<mdJake> karljp, you use what?
<IcemanV9> fluideye: you'll love Ubuntu once you get used to it
<karljp> I complain that they all suck :(
<fluideye> icemanv9  i'm a newbie and don't know that i'm asking ubuntu to do many things
<fluideye> icemanv9  :^)
<karljp> none of them are as reliable as mediaplayer on win32
<IcemanV9> fluideye: been there done that
<mdJake> IcemanV9, I set up a week ago and I love it
<IcemanV9> ;)
<IcemanV9> mdJake: same here - two weeks ago
<mdJake> karljp, what do you use for streaming media?
<luvdemheels> I take it nobody has used 915resolution??
<trygvebw> What should the settings in "Virtual Server" be? It's asking for "Protocol", "Private Port", "Public Port" and "LAN Server". What should they be set to?
<mdJake> IcemanV9, what distrib before?
<fluideye> icemanv9  recommend any apps?
<trygvebw> gnomebaker is nice
<mdJake> back again
<IcemanV9> mdJake: xp freebsd (now, ubuntu)
<franklin50> trygvebw: Public port is the outside port, Private is the internal, protocol is either TCP / UDP  Lan server is the IP you want forwarded to
<mdJake> IcemanV9, no linux before? :)
<IcemanV9> fluideye: check out http://ubuntuguide.org/
<trygvebw> franklin50, well, i still doesn't have *any* idea of what they should be set to...
<mdJake> fluideye, and ubuntuforums
<mdJake> fluideye, too
<franklin50> OK, what are you trying to do, exactly?
<IcemanV9> mdJake: nope, straight bsd for a long time
<fluideye> icemanv9 k
<fluideye> mdJake k
<klexys> has anyone had any problems loading a serial-ata drive from fstab?
<difeta> how can i setup a pdf printer?
<mdJake> fluideye, very good - espec the HOWTOs part of forums
<trygvebw> franklin50, i'm trying to make my Apache server work... :)
<IcemanV9> mdJake: finally found something that ACTUALLY work "out of the box" so my wife can use it just like xp
<mdJake> IcemanV9, I use(d) a Hungarian distro before
<trygvebw> I was instructed to set up port-forwarding since i have a router.
<mdJake> IcemanV9, but loved Ubuntu the second day
<IcemanV9> mdJake: now, she enjoys it as long as everything works .. like all plugins in firefox
<mdJake> IcemanV9, when I managed to set up Beagle for example
<mdJake> IcemanV9, or DC++ under Wine
<Hackmo> Hey, can anyone help me set up my sagem usb 800 E2T?
<IcemanV9> mdJake: i have been meaning to test Wine thingie yet
<mdJake> IcemanV9, what plugins do you have under Firefox?
<IcemanV9> mdJake: all of them - java, adobe reader, realplayer, mplayer & flash
<mdJake> IcemanV9, so
<mdJake> IcemanV9, java
<mdJake> IcemanV9, which way you set it up?
<IcemanV9> mdJake: my wife loves Yahoo! games (it runs on java)
<mdJake> IcemanV9, from an Ubuntu package?
<IcemanV9> mdJake: installed java according to ubuntuguide.org; it works as it should be
<Fator_Dee> IIRC you can get java from backports
<IcemanV9> mdJake: i did not have to fiddle with it; thanks goodness
<mdJake> Fator_Dee, but then I will get the Firefox plugin?
<Fator_Dee> ummm, dunno :-/
<karljp> trygvebw, did you work out the virtual server settings?
<mdJake> anybody using OO.o 2.0 here?
<zoddan> cant get airsnort to work :(
<Fator_Dee> essentially it's the same package that's been packaged to .deb, so I'd say yes
<trygvebw> karljp, franklin50 is helping me :)
<karljp> public port 80, private port 80, lan ip the 192.168.* address you have locally.
<trygvebw> mdJake, yeah
<IcemanV9> mdJake: it doesn't work?
<karljp> ok, cool :)
<mdJake> I haven't exprienced with it
<mdJake> Is it stable enough?
<mdJake> worths trying?
<IcemanV9> mdJake: OO.o 2.0 works just fine on my box
<nosilver4u> ok, somehow breezy killed my sound
<nosilver4u> i'm getting a: Warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_state:1267: No soundcards found...'
<IcemanV9> mdJake: i have written a few letters already, updated my resume - so yeah, it works
<nosilver4u> any ideas?
<mdJake> what I like in Ubuntu that it is from Debian still the programs so fresh
<karljp> sif
<mdJake> a reak Desktop distro
<karljp> programs are only fresh if get into breezy
<mdJake> real
<karljp> no updates in hoary
<mdJake> but heard Breezy is too early for now
<karljp> yeah
<karljp> exatly
<trygvebw> I'm using Breezy ATM.
<karljp> ubuntu is just a much more useful woody
<IcemanV9> mdJake: agreed; say no more :)
<ernstp> does sudo work after you
<trygvebw> It was broken till some weeks ago, but it's mostly fixed now
<karljp> all the benefits of testing, with less of the downsides, and without being as "stable" as woody
<ernstp> 've written sudo -s for you guys?
<Hackmo> trygvebw: what's breezy like?
<karljp> just like hoary, only with new libs :)
<trygvebw> Hackmo, nice, lots of updates, but unstable :)
<mdJake> can anybody tell me: am I able to "ghost" a Hoary install with tar?
<mdJake> I mean
<mdJake> can I setup a Hoary for my needs
<mdJake> then simply tar it
<ernstp> could someone post the interesting stuff from their sudoers file?
<mdJake> and bring it to a different computer too?
<trygvebw> You don't ghost it, you dd it.
<mdJake> I said "ghost"
<trygvebw> dd if=/dev/sourceHD of=/file
<mdJake> means tar -cvjf ...
<trygvebw> And when you want to bring it back:
<trygvebw> dd if=/file of=/dev/toHD
<sorsis_> is there way to get shoutcast streams work on linux?
<sorsis_> i mean in rhythmbox
<petemc> sorsis_: xmms or beep play them ok
<ernstp> ping
<mdJake> so can it be done either with dd or tarM
<mdJake> ?
<trygvebw> dd is best.
<mindmedic> sorsis_, have you checked the RADIO in the left bar
<mdJake> sorsis_, I think streamtuner
<mdJake> trygvebw, not when you have a different sized partition
<trygvebw> mdJake, course... :)
<trygvebw> forgot that ;)
<IcemanV9> size of disk space doesn't matter if you used dd?
<mdJake> IcemanV9, I think it matters
<IcemanV9> nevermind .. mdJake just mentioned it
<ernstp> really, could someone just look in their /etc/sudoers file really quickly for me?
<trygvebw> ernstp, sure
<mdJake> I think after dd/tar I do a dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<IcemanV9> i'd love to try that .. i want the same setup on this box to another box with a smaller disk
<ernstp> trygvebw, thanks!
<mdJake> and Hoary is running on the other machine?
<sorsis_> mindmedic: yes. but there is only 2 radios. and if i put link to shoutcast radio from web to it, it doesn't understand it. i think there should be filename.mp3 or something at end but all shoutcast links go like this http://net.radio:666/
<trygvebw> ernstp, for what? or should i just copy it?
<mdJake> IcemanV9, I suggest taring the whole /
<mdJake> then untar on the other (same filesystem) partition
<sorsis_> mindmedic: would there be more radios if would install ubuntu and update everything?
<mdJake> IcemanV9, after reinstall Grub
<ih8evil> How do I go about installing libgdk-pixbuf2 and libssl0.9.6 ?
<resiak> Anyone feel like running `dpkg -l libc6 | tail -n 1`, please?
<IcemanV9> mdJake: duly noted; will try that after lunch
<trygvebw> sudo apt-get install PACKAGES
<timmow> is it possible to have my cardbus network card load the ndiswrapper module on insertion?  I am looking at hotplug, but don't really know where to start
<mdJake> I'm asking about the transferability of Hoary because I heard recently that not every kernel is capable of it
<karljp> ii  libc6          2.3.2.ds1-20ub GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone
<mindmedic> sorsis_, menu "musik" add radio something
<mdJake> some kernels have the root partition burned inside them
<mdJake> I hope Hoary's isn't
<mindmedic> sorsis_, and you must have mp3 support
<karljp> timow: try apt-gettting laptop-net
<Amaranth> ajmitch_: PING?
<mdJake> IcemanV9, would you like to hear how do I do it (with another distro but will try with Hoary too)
<resiak> karljp: Ta.
<ajmitch_> Amaranth: yes?
<IcemanV9> mdJake: i will find out soon enough; another box can be rebuild many times .. not this box
<Amaranth> ajmitch_: oh, you are here. can you reop me?
<timmow> thanks
<sorsis_> mindmedic: thanks
<sorsis_> mdJake: thanks
<difeta> I've setup a pdf printer, but every time I  try to print to it the printer says that it is off and nothing gets done. Any ideas?
<mdJake> sorsis_, streamtuner is cool, yeah?
<sorsis_> mdJake: seems like
<Jormundgand> How do I get my USB headphones working? They're set to use ALSA which fails to work, and I want them to use OSS which does.
<mdJake> sorsis_, check out streamripper too
<mdJake> sorsis_, can record radios
<mdJake> sorsis_, to mp3s
<sorsis_> mdJake: ok. i'll do that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ajmitch_
<mdJake> trygvebw, you said you're using the Breezy?
<trygvebw> mdJake, yes
<mdJake> trygvebw, and have you got the Beagle/Best
<trygvebw> mdJake, yeah
<njoka> Da Breezy
<trygvebw> Beagle is working nicely
<Amaranth> ajmitch_: ?
<mdJake> trygvebw, is it working for you?
<Amaranth> oh
* Amaranth missed that
<trygvebw> mdJake, yeah
<Amaranth> ajmitch_: thanks
<trygvebw> mdJake, it works nicely :)
<mdJake> trygvebw, I tried it on Hoary
<IcemanV9> Beagle? what is it?
<mdJake> trygvebw, but my fs was reiser
<trygvebw> My FS is reiser, too.
<mdJake> IcemanV9, desktop search tool (similar to MacOSX stuff)
<ajmitch_> Amaranth: no problems, I'm off to sleep now (hopefully)
<yonil> is there a program that lets you edit text but is good for describing code ? like, one that can put code inside boxes so its organized, and maybe even color it ..
<Amaranth> ajmitch_: ok, good night
<mdJake> trygvebw, the HOWTO says
<mdJake> trygvebw, I should mount my /home with user_xattrs option
<trygvebw> yes?
<mdJake> trygvebw, I did that but Beagle didn't find anything
<trygvebw> hm....
<trygvebw> Wait, i'll test
<mdJake> trygvebw, I started the beagled BTW
<trygvebw> Let it run for some moments. It needs to index your home dir first.
<ernstp> yeah, beagled in brezzy is nice!
<franklin50> How long does Beagle take to do its first index?
<ernstp> "a while" :-)
<trygvebw> Nah, you're right, in fact... It doesn't work :(
<franklin50> lol
<trygvebw> It finds web places, but not files :/
<ernstp> make sure you install all dependencies, like evolution-cil and gsf-cil
<franklin50> Is it fairly quick after its first index? (Live-updating?)
<trygvebw> franklin50, yeah
<trygvebw> ernstp, course
<ernstp> trygvebw, works here
<mdJake> ernstp, where can I find info about Breezy/Hoary+Beagle?
<ernstp> upgraded to 2.6.12 so I have /dev/inotify
<trygvebw> ernstp, well, you're running ext3?
<ernstp> trygvebw, yes
<trygvebw> ah
<trygvebw> I'm running ReiserFS
<mdJake> trygvebw, I thougth about that
<ernstp> /dev/sda10      /home           ext3    noatime,user_xattr         0       2
<trygvebw> hm
<mdJake> trygvebw, check your .reiserfs_priv directory
<trygvebw> ok, i'll check :)
<dead^^> hi. does anyone here play guitar, or could strait up tell me how to install DGuitar?
<ernstp> doesn't resierfs have extended attributes?
<dead^^> I have problems with it
<mdJake> trygvebw, maybe there will be info about xattr there
<trygvebw> ok
<ernstp> mdJake, checked the wiki?
<franklin50> dead^^: I play, but I've never heard of DGuitar - what is it?
<mdJake> ernstp, yes and set it up for Hoary
<mdJake> ernstp, but on a reiserfs
<mdJake> ernstp, now I have ext3
<mdJake> ernstp, but haven't tried it yet
<ernstp> mdJake, tried what?
<ernstp> mdJake, ok, so you formatted and you're going to reinstall?
<mdJake> ernstp, Beagle (I had to reinstall - couldn't switch my root fs otherwise)
<Geezer041> Good morning. Would anybody be able to help me install Americas Army from a .run?
<dead^^> fanklin50, it's Guitar Pro like program wich shows tab and notes and plays them same time on midiplayer. it's hard to explain =P
<trygvebw> Geezer041, sure :)
<Geezer041> tk
<[a-z] {2}> hi
<dead^^> fanklin50, are familiar with the Guitar Pro on Windows?
<mdJake> ernstp, is Beagle cool BTW
<ernstp> mdJake, cool indeed!
<consumer> I'm wondering where I would find the logs from either firestarter or iptables for intrusion attempts ?
<mdJake> ernstp, I can't imagine it how it works
<consumer> or just connection attempts would be good
<mdJake> ernstp, how can it do things
<christie-kun> where can i find the list of commands ubuntu goes through when starting up?
<ernstp> wish it would do a normal google search also..?
<dead^^> fanklin50, fcuk, i meant: "are YOU familiar..."
<ernstp> christie-kun, /etc/init.d/ and /etc/rc*.d/
<ernstp> mdJake, do what things?
<mdJake> ernstp, I checked the videos about Beagle
<mdJake> ernstp, I had to see it
<ernstp> mdJake, yeah, and it works just like that :-)
<mdJake> ernstp, tomorrow I'll give it a try
<ernstp> mdJake, gl!
<timmow> I am confused.  I want to load/unload the driver for my wlan card when it is inserted removed.  Do I need to do that throught the networking system or hotplug?
<ernstp> mdJake, remember to install libdbus-cil
<dead^^> but, my original question was: does anyone here know how to install DGuitar?
<ernstp> mdJake, the deb doesn't depend on it but beagle needs it. should go file a bug...
<christie-kun> what order does it go through those scripts?
<mdJake> I used this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31518
<mdJake> ernstp, I used this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31518
<dockane> i have got problems acitivating dma mode for my ide drive : http://pastebin.com/282699
<dockane> is that a chipset problem ?
<mdJake> ernstp, libdbus-cil ?
<mdJake> ernstp, I know about dbus
<mdJake> ernstp, but what is cil?
<rj_> root@sc01:~ # ssh root@192.168.2.201
<rj_> ssh: connect to host 192.168.2.201 port 22: No such process
<rj_> root@sc01:~ #
<rj_> why would that happen?
<rj_> theres no iptables
<ernstp> mdJake, ah, there's .deb packages for everything in breezy now!
<ernstp> mdJake, and dbus-cil is just the Mono/C# bindings for dbus
<mdJake> rj_, r u sure you want to connect as root?
<rj_> mdJake: yes, thats not the issue.
<dead^^> erm, hi all. does anyone here know how to install DGuitar? i have problems with it and the readme is useless =(
<rj_> mdJake: i'am a experienced admin - it's ok ;)
<mdJake> ernstp, it's not on the Wiki Page
<ernstp> rj_, no such process... wierd.
<ernstp> mdJake, they uploaded it like yesterday
<mdJake> rj_, so not an sshd_config issue :)
<rj_> ernstp: exactly -- thats crazy..
<rj_> mdJake: nope.
<ernstp> mdJake, the wiki is a wiki, add it :-P
<christie-kun> ernstp: what order does it go through those startup scripts?
<rj_> ernstp
<rj_> root@sc01:/etc # ping 192.168.2.201
<rj_> connect: No such process
<mdJake> rJ_, and sshd is running I bet
<rj_> it's weirder..
<ernstp> christie-kun, the scripts are in /etc/init.d
<rj_> mdJake: yep -- it seems more ip related somehow.
<ernstp> christie-kun, the order is /etc/rc1-5 and then by the number in there
<christie-kun> ernstp: does it execute the ones in inti.d in alphabetical order?
<mdJake> rj_, is this a remote server?
<rj_> mdJake: no - local.
<sig> rj_: does that local machine have ssh server installed?
<ernstp> christie-kun, no, that's just where the scrips are. if they're executed and in what order is descided by the symlinks in /etc/rc1-5.d folders
<sig> the one your trying to ssh into
<rj_> sig_ they both have ssh server installed
<sig> but are they running?
<rj_> sig: also look it's more than ssh i can't ping without getting the same error
<rj_> sig: yes
<rj_> root@sc01:/etc # ping 192.168.2.201
<rj_> connect: No such process
<mdJake> rj_, ps aux|grep sshd
<rj_> same connect error
<ernstp> rj_, telnet .... 22 ?
<rj_> root@sc01:/etc # ps aux|grep sshd
<rj_> root     13472  0.0  0.0   3472  1436 ?        Ss   May07   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<rj_> root@sc01:/etc # telnet 192.168.2.201 22
<rj_> Trying 192.168.2.201...
<rj_> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: No such process
<sig> rj_: did you follow the howto @ http://ubuntuguide.org ?
<sig> why are you in /etc?
<sig> just curious
<rj_> sig: i was setting up nfs :)
<ernstp> rj_, right, something is really broken! connect() doesn't work on you rsystem? but xchat is?
<consumer> has anyone here set up snort on their PPP interface?
<rj_> no -- im not ircing on the same machine
<ernstp> rj_, ah.
<rj_> im on my workstation right atm.
<ernstp> rj_, does elinks work?
<rj_> ernstp: i'd hafta install it.
<rj_> let me reboot it and see if that fixes it.
<ernstp> rj_, go ahead :-P
<rj_> like windows :(
<mdJake> windows, whats that? :)
<rj_> glass boxes in your house
<dead^^> :)
<ernstp> rj_, only, rebooting never fixes anything on linux. but you can't stop trying
<mindspin> lets the sunshine in
<mdJake> without curtains
<rj_> ernstp: no, i've had it fix things.. like kernel panics
<rj_> :)
<Scorpinf> i have a problem, i cant delete 3 item's in the trashcan, it complains about my rights. how can i solve this?
<rj_> Scorpinf: restore them
<ernstp> rj_, would be cool if you could kexec reboot, so the system thought it rebooted but the power never went off...
<mdJake> we have a small network here at home and if I create a samba share on one of the PCs will it appear in Hoary in Places/Network or I need to mount it before?
<mindmedic> Scorpinf, empty your .Trash/ folder as root.
<rj_> hehe
<ernstp> Scorpinf, sudo rm -r .Trash/*
<Scorpinf> ok
<ernstp> mindmedic, can't really do that..?
<mindspin> @mdJake on kubuntu it appears in the filemanager
<mindspin> as share
<dabaSlon> hey, is noone talking, or am I offlilne?
<dabaSlon> ko
<dabaSlon> ok
<nosilver4u> no one is talking
<nosilver4u> crap, i just talked
<mindspin> I talk with my computer...
<rapha_> Hi all!
<mindspin> or better to my computer
<rj_> ernstp: doing a reboot worked
<rj_> ernstp: :/
<Rubin> whats the command to force a fsck at the next boot?
<rapha_> I just put my SanDisk from my digital camera into the card reader, but Ubuntu shows only Junk on it. The Camera correctly sees the pictures still though...
<Rubin> rapha_: junk?
<rapha_> Rubin: Wierd stuff.... one file for example is named ".,"
<ih8evil> I'm new to Linux. Is there any way for me to change each individual background image for the four workspaces, or do they all need to be the same?
<Rubin> huh
<Rubin> doens the card show up normally in windows?
<ernstp> rj_, eh... well... nice!
<ih8evil> whoa.
<rj_> net split
<rj_> :/
<ih8evil> Is there any way for me to change each individual background image for the four workspaces, or do they all need to be the same?
<dabaSlon> good question:)
<ih8evil> :)
<patrickxb> ih8evil:  you're using metacity for your window manager?
<pelle> anyone got initng working on ubuntu?
<ih8evil> patrickxb, Um, I'm not sure. I'm new to Linux
<mdJake> I've added the Backports repo (I needed some packs from there - w32codecs) and now update manager wants to update my gimp and my gaim - which I wouldn't like to
<trygvebw> ih8evil, then you're using Metacity :)
<Fator_Dee> http://wallpapoz.sourceforge.net/ but don't know how this works, haven't used it
<mdJake> can I tell somehow not to upgrade from Backports?
<ih8evil> trygvebw, heh, ok, thank you
<pelle> anyone got Luminocity on ubuntu?
<trygvebw> pelle, yes
<mdJake> beside # it in my sources list?
<ih8evil> patrickxb, I guss I am.
<trygvebw> pelle, it's nice :)
<dabaSlon> mdJake: well...
<ih8evil> *guess
<pelle> trygvebw, luminocity?
<dabaSlon> taht would be a good place...
<trygvebw> pelle, yeah
<dabaSlon> that is what I am gonna do after mono finishes installing now..
<pelle> trygvebw, It takes a lot of fiddling around to get it to work, right?
<Fator_Dee> mdJake: theres a button on the down left corner, from there press status and then marked changes, and then you can just click them of not to be updated
<dabaSlon> thanks for the link:)
<trygvebw> pelle, not a lot really
<trygvebw> the instructions are very good
<Fator_Dee> mdJake: sorry, it was in custom -> marked changes
<pelle> are there packages somewhere? .deb, .tar.gz?
<trygvebw> pelle, nope
<trygvebw> Not afaik, at least
<pelle> trygvebw, so - is it useable? does it crash alot?
<patrickxb> ih8evil:  don't think it's possible... (http://lwn.net/Articles/114983/)
<trygvebw> pelle, it's not slow, it doesn't crash a lot
<mdJake> Fator_Dee, but it's the same as # :)
<Fator_Dee> mdJake: but that's only if you update by synaptic though, which seems to not answer your question :-\
<Fator_Dee> well, it's not quite
<trygvebw> _BUT_ it runs in a window only.
<pelle> trygvebw, what g.card are you using?
<mdJake> Fator_Dee, I removed Backports then
<trygvebw> pelle, ATI Radeon X300
<mdJake> Fator_Dee, thought there may be an option to simply discard them
<pelle> trygvebw, thats sort of top-of-the-line, right?
<Fator_Dee> but it's not a biggie to disable/enable the backports repo when you need something from there
<trygvebw> pelle, nope, it's a very cheap card :)
<trygvebw> It's the cheapest ATI PCIE card.
<mdJake> Fator_Dee, yes, true - but I'm curious you know :)
<pelle> trygvebw, well, I'm using an integrated S3 virge or something. at least it does 2d ;)
<trygvebw> ah
<Geezer041> Would anybody be able to help me sort out my graphics?
<trygvebw> It should work, but *very* slow
<K_Dallas> so it is distribution time :) got my CDs today and going to send them out, people are really liking ubuntu
<pelle> trygvebw, Do you know what their dev-plan is? Are they going for a usable / easy to install version in the near future?
<stormy73034> ?
<trygvebw> pelle, no, they are going to merge with the main Metacity window manager.
<Flav> the "whiptail" package needs to update its description (it was copied from the "dialog" package and never changed) - how can i tell who the package maintainer is?
<Flav> ah, nevermind
<pelle> trygvebw, ok. see yah
<patrickxb> ih8evil:  have you seen this?  http://wallpapoz.sourceforge.net/
<dr_willis> anyone off hand know what the word   "Hemsida" means? filling out a form on a german (i think) site. :P and it wants that info.
<Seveas> dr_willis, www.freetranslation.com :)
<dr_willis> I figured out the address/email/account/password blanks. :P
<dr_willis> Seveas,  bablefish ddent even know what it ment.
<mdJake> GNOME question: by mounting my hds with the mount-option user I managed to show them up in computer:/// But can I control how Gnome name them: I don't like the defaults (e.g. 4 GB data storage, 20GB data storage)
<dr_willis> it is german?
<Seveas> mdJake, gnome doesn't name them...
<mdJake> Seveas, then hal name them?
<dr_willis> Seveas,  heh - it says Hemsida  translated to english is --> Hemsida
<Seveas> mdJake, they ar fat or ntfs disks right?
<rapha_> Rubin: I don't have Windows. It worked normally just yesterday. Could try one of the Windows machines at work though...
<mdJake> Seveas, fat32, ntfs, ext3
<mdJake> Seveas, and reiserfs - any type
<Seveas> well, fat32 and ntfs have volume labels
<mdJake> Seveas, all of them named after the size
<Seveas> dunno about the others
<Seveas> but why don;t you simply integrate them in your filesystem?
<mdJake> Seveas, I know that and my every volume has labels
<IcemanV9> could not see the picture (movie (dvd) is running on the another box) thru vnc -- all i see is blue screen
<mdJake> even reiser and ext3
<mdJake> IcemanV9, why use vnc? use X
<mdJake> Seveas, I mounted them under /mnt
<mdJake> Seveas, so I see them there
<mdJake> Seveas, but the computer:/// Gnome place is so comfortable and user friendly
<Seveas> ah
<IcemanV9> mdJake: like display:1 or ??
<Seveas> i find that windows-ish
<mdJake> IcemanV9, yes remote-X
<mdJake> Seveas, I have friends who use Linux
<IcemanV9> mdJake: is there a howto? never done it before
<mdJake> IcemanV9, sudo gdmconfig on the "server" computer
<mdJake> IcemanV9, Security tab
<evilmegaman> how do I change the opengl vendor string thing when I do fglrx info? because it should say ATI I think
<mdJake> IcemanV9, remove pipe near "disable TCP for remote X connection"
<mdJake> IcemanV9, (I have localized Ubuntu, but will be sg like that)
<agent> anyone know of a how-to on how to create deb files (specific to Ubuntu if there is a difference)?
<mdJake> IcemanV9, then XDCMP tab
<mdJake> IcemanV9, enable XDMCP
<ggross> agent : dont know but i want to know too !
<mdJake> IcemanV9, got it?
<Barnabas> hello
<Barnabas> Im stuck without sound... :((
<Barnabas> can anyone help?
<IcemanV9> mdJake: gotcha .. working on it - thks
<Funraiser> Barnabas, how did it happen?
<Barnabas> sound never worked
<agent> ggross, well, if not then i guess one can learn how to create an rpm then convert rpm to deb... although that seems like asking for trouble :D
<mdJake> IcemanV9, tell me when ready
<Barnabas> I followed the guides regarding alsa, but no joy
<ggross> agent : i think create a real deb is better
<Barnabas> Alsa is installed, however I get no sound
<Funraiser> Barnabas, check http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<agent> ggross, of course!
<Barnabas> been there, done that
<Funraiser> ok
<IcemanV9> mdJake: ready, dude
<Barnabas> still, no sound
<mdJake> IcemanV9, go to the "client" computer
<Funraiser> try applications/sound and video/volume control
<mdJake> IcemanV9,  and the command is:
<agent> ggross, i founda few how-to's on creating specific deb's... reading them will let you know :)
<Barnabas> all is up and unmuted
<mdJake> X -query <ipoftheserver> :1
<Funraiser> try system/preferences/sound
<Barnabas> sound is enabled
<mdJake> IcemanV9, or X :1 -query <ipoftheserver>
<ghetek> I have an apple PowerPC 5500/225 and It does not boot into the Ubuntu install CD when i hold down "C" at boot up, it just goes into the hard drive as normally.
<IcemanV9> mdJake: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<mdJake> IcemanV9, wait a minute I check it
<Funraiser> Barnabas, did u try to uncheck enable sound server startup?
<Barnabas> em...
<Barnabas> nope
<mdJake> IcemanV9, (it works on localhost also)
<syltty> exit
<Barnabas> Funraiser, should I restart
<Barnabas> ?
<Funraiser> no
<mdJake> IcemanV9, yes!
<Barnabas> ok... then what?
<mdJake> IcemanV9, sudo X :1 -query <ip>
<Funraiser> then launch a mediaplayer
<sorsis_> what is default password for root on 5.04 livecd?
<Barnabas> xmms good?
<ghetek> there is none
<ghetek> soris
<Funraiser> do u have xine?
<sorsis_> ok
<ghetek> open konsole
<trygvebw> BMP is better :)
<sorsis_> thanks
<ghetek> and type in sudo passwd
<Barnabas> nope
<ghetek> then put one in
<Funraiser> try xmms
<Barnabas> no sound :(
<sorsis_> ghetek: so there was no root user ?
<sorsis_> ghetek: only ubuntu?
<Funraiser> since u installed hoary u never had sound?
<Barnabas> yes
<Funraiser> Barnabas, did u have warty before?
<Barnabas> nope
<Barnabas> in a nood
<ghetek> soris, there is no root password on the live cd
<Barnabas> oops
<Barnabas> noob
<Funraiser> Barnabas, had windows?
<Barnabas> yep
<mdJake> IcemanV9, Success?
<Funraiser> still have?
<Barnabas> yes
<Barnabas> (sound works there)
<Funraiser> does it work...
<Funraiser> k
<IcemanV9> mdJake: it works, just a mouse pointer and grey background
<ghetek> I have an apple PowerPC 5500/225 and It does not boot into the Ubuntu install CD when i hold down "C" at boot up, it just goes into the hard drive as normally.
<Funraiser> weird
<Barnabas> yep!
<mdJake> IcemanV9, move the mouse
<mdJake> IcemanV9, (almost there)
<IcemanV9> mdJake: is it possible to keep it in window mode instead of a fullscreen?
<IcemanV9> mdJake: i could move the mouse .. np
<mdJake> IcemanV9, then again
<mdJake> IcemanV9, sudo gdmsetup
<mdJake> IcemanV9, Security tab
<mdJake> you allow TCP connections for remote X
<mdJake> right?
<IcemanV9> mdJake: yep
<mdJake> then XDMCP tab
<mdJake> Enable XDMCP
<mdJake> got it?
<Funraiser> Barnabas, anathema is someone who could help u on that, he's not here today, but watch for him
<jackass> how do it install bchunk?
<Barnabas> ok
<IcemanV9> mdJake: it is enabled
<Barnabas> be back later than
<mdJake> IcemanV9, ok
<mdJake> IcemanV9, then switch to vt1 (ctrl alt f1)
<mdJake> IcemanV9, sudo X :1 -query localhost (for testing)
<mdJake> IcemanV9, you should see a gdm login screen by now
<concept10> interesting: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<slept> I want to create a (some) universe,multiverse,restricted DVD-Image(s) which is apt-searchable
<mdJake> slept, can be done
<IcemanV9> mdJake: all i see is a blue screen
<andre> hi
<Mahl> Hey im off to a friend of mine but before I go...Were gonna set up a network but hes running windows XP....How do I do that?
<mdJake> slept you should wget us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool
<IcemanV9> mdJake: have tried f2, f3, f4 as well
<mdJake> slept, *all.deb and *i386.deb
<andre> i've just got ubuntu installed, but i don't know how to get root access... in the faq they say that the root pass isn't set wihin the installation process.
<jackass> how do i install bchunk!?!?!?
<andre> can somebody help me out?
<mdJake> IcemanV9, u use gdm and gnome yeah?
<slept> mdJake, will apt-cdrom do the rest ?
<mdJake> slept, not yet
<andre> and even if the password was set in the installation, there was only one password i set and it's not that one..
<Mahl> Hey im off to a friend of mine but before I go...Were gonna set up a network but hes running windows XP....How do I do that? I just installed Samba...Now what do I do?
<mdJake> slept, you'll need dists/hoary/multiverse/* etc
<dr_willis> andre,  you use 'sudo' and the users password.
<slept> mdJake, but there should be a way to create an index
<Mahl> Nevermind
<Mahl> figured it out
<Mahl> :P
<dr_willis> andre,  you do NOT login as 'root'
<mdJake> slept, dists/hoary/*/* has the needed Release,Packages,Packages.gz files
<andre> doh... tnx dr_willis :-)
<darkaudit> grr... trying to pin mozilla-firefox to *not* install the backports version...
<dr_willis> andre,  this is like a #1 faq on the ubuntu guides/faq's :P
<mdJake> slept, very important to leave the dir structure as on the server
<andre> dr_willis: i know, i just wanted to get root access to modify my fstab
<mdJake> so a pool/*all.deb+*i386.deb
<andre> thanks anyway
<dr_willis> andre,  thats easially done. :P or ya can just enable the root password. and it will work like all the other disrtos out there . "sudo passwd" :P
<andre> but i have to say that i'm linking ubuntu :-)
<mdJake> and a dists/hoary/multiverse/ and dists/hoary/universe structure
<dead^^> hi everyone. does anyone here know P2P programs like DC++ or oDC on Windows. Does Linux even have on that would support DC++ or oDC hublists?
<andre> dr_willis: i used to word with gentoo, there you set your pass within the installation...
<mdJake> slept, you'll need Packages and Release at least
<andre> so there's no need for sudo, i didn't even have the sudo package installed :-P
<mdJake> slept, for each of them
<andre> but i've got no time for gentoo anymore...
<andre> s/word/work btw ;D
<dr_willis> andre,  sudo has other uses i imagine.
<mdJake> slept then you can add that CD structured like I said
<mdJake> slept, clear?
<andre> yeah dr_willis :-)
<dead^^> hi everyone. does anyone here know P2P programs to Linux, like DC++ or oDC on Windows. Does Linux even have one that would support DC++ or oDC hublists?
<mdJake> IcemanV9, what is your system setup?
<mdJake> IcemanV9, two computers?
<syltty> sudo -s when u want to do something as a root and then exit when u are done
<mdJake> IcemanV9, one must act like a "server"
<mdJake> IcemanV9, other as a "client"
<xiaogil> hi
<IcemanV9> mdJake: it works - i have to modify the firewall to allow it. very slow box :)
<slept> mdJake, thanks i'll have a try
<xiaogil> are there text recognition from images programs on Linux ?
<mdJake> slept, you should tell me how to do it if you'd like
<dr_willis> xiaogil,  ive seen some mentioned.  but never used any.
<mdJake> slept, just to be sure u understand before starting the huge download
<IcemanV9> mdJake: it went fullscreen, so i couldn't see anything on my box except remote X
<mdJake> IcemanV9, ctrl-alt-f7
<dr_willis> xiaogil,  check freshmeat.net  - i seem to recall one called gnome-ocr or similer.
<IcemanV9> mdJake: thanks for the detail
<mdJake> IcemanV9, your own session
<mdJake> IcemanV9, ctrl-alt-f8 the remote session
<dr_willis> xiaogil,  apt-cache search ocr
<IcemanV9> mdJake: is it possible to make it into a windowed mode?
<mdJake> IcemanV9, nope it's the way of X
<IcemanV9> mdJake: ah ok. f7 - own session & f8 for remote
<mdJake> IcemanV9, the "server" should be a powerful machine
<syltty> anyone willing to test out my video stream application on http://lintelkku.sourceforge.net ?
<mdJake> IcemanV9, the "client" can be a 486DX!
<xiaogil> dr_willis: i found gocr
<mdJake> IcemanV9, check out tldp.org for details
<IcemanV9> mdJake: haha. i know. it should be another way around, but the fast box is my primary one
<jdims> could someone take a look at this and maybe offer some advice? http://phpfi.com/61361
<slept> mdJake, wget things, get the .gz files  - have a look for the size and modify .gz files (fit the size ), burn  , apt-cdrom
<IcemanV9> mdJake: other is just for experiment
<mdJake> IcemanV9, tldp.org has a HOWTO (called X-terminal or sg)
<xinud> llo people , i looking for a hardware compatibility list (mb vc ...) for ubuntu (debian)
<mdJake> IcemanV9, I used "" because in X "server" is the client "client" is the server - very confusing at first
<patrickxb> /quit
<mdJake> slept, wget -r things (all.deb and i386.deb are enough) from archive/pool
<agent> who was it that needed a deb creating how-to?
<mdJake> slept, wget -r things from archive/dists
<mdJake> slept, wait, you'd like DVDs yeah?
<mdJake> slept then the 1st step is right
<nullkill> has anyone messed with getting gmailfs to work on ubuntu?
<mdJake> slept, but you should manually generate Packages.gz from the actual packages
<ih8evil> Hey, does anybody know how to set a different background image for each of the four workspaces?
<nullkill> its really easy on kde
<Jormundgand> ih8evil: not for GNOME. I know KDE does it.
<slept> mdJake, how do I create Packages.gz
<IcemanV9> mdJake: cool. something new to learn today. :)
<mdJake> slept, theres a command 1sec plz
<mdJake> dpkg-scanpackages
<mdJake> slept, problem is though
<mdJake> us.archive.ubuntu.com stores all packages in pool/
<mdJake> under a/ b/ c/ etc
<mdJake> go have a look to get the idea
<Andril> hello all
<Andril> anyone get Opera 8 installed? please help
<mdJake> slept, I mean all - for Hoary, Breezy? Warty
<mdJake> slept, they are mixed
<slept> mdJake, that sounds good so I can create customized cds only containing things I realy need , if I can do so I only have to solve dependencies
<syltty> Andril: I have opera 8 installed. what is the problem ?
<Andril> syltty, i am a semi-noob
<mdJake> slept, but you have to figure out
<Andril> syltty, can you help me install?
<mdJake> slept, take an example:
<syltty> Andril:ok
<Andril> syltty, thanks - lead the way :)
<syltty> Andril:If I remember correctly i just downloaded the debian sid package and installed it
<Andril> syltty, they added a Ubuntu file also
<mdJake> slept,  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/
<cart> Hi ppl, kubuntu use the same deb repository from ubuntu, or is a diferent one?
<syltty> Andril: oh. I'll check that out
<Riddell> cart: same one
<mdJake> slept, you see varios packages for firefox there
<mdJake> slept, one is for Warty, other is for Hoary and there's one for Breezy
<slept> mdJake,  can apt-get things
<Andril> syltty, i have opera_8.0-20050415.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb
<syltty> Andril: what was the problem with installing it ?
<mdJake> slept, apt will know from the dists/../Packages files which package belongs to which release
<cart> Riddell: :(, im hopping that kubuntu is in a diferent repository and have a package for knoda. Ubuntu doesn't have
<mdJake> slept, this means you'll have to select the appropriate packages by hand from pool/
<Andril> syltty, should I get the Debian/static or the plain Debian pack?
<Andril> syltty, I am a noob not good at installing yet - sorry
<syltty> Andril: I am just now trying to install the ubuntu package of opera. wait a sec
<slept> mdJake, I want to create cds for a friend of mine maybe I can  just filter out the packages contained in main from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Andril> syltty, cool
<mdJake> slept, I see - a friend with no/slow internet
<Riddell> cart: add it to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<Riddell> and I'll try and find someone to make packages
<syltty> Andril: open terminal and write sudo dpkg -i  opera_8.0-20050415.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb
<syltty> that should do it
<jdims> could someone take a look at this and maybe offer some advice? http://phpfi.com/61361
<Andril> syltty, ok
<slept> mdJake, or can he just copy all packages to his  system and dselect update
<cart> Riddell: Ok, thanks! :P
<Andril> syltty, done it
<mdJake> slept, or dpkg -i *.deb
<ih8evil> what's the command to extract?
<mdJake> slept, that way you needn't have Packages
<mdJake> slept, but watch out for dependecies
<syltty> Andril: try to launch it by typing opera in terminal
<mdJake> maybe slept, too complicated for a human being :)
<slept> mdJake, thats the reason why i wanted to update
<mdJake> slept, I once mirrored the whole Debian repository
<Dethread> ahahaha, das topic ist ja geil
<Dethread> erm, wrong channel
<mdJake> slept, this is why I know something about it
<Andril> syltty, it worked but an error was displayed about java being disabled
<mdJake> slept, (i didn't have net connection by that time)
<mdJake> slept, but I didn't use DVDs
<mdJake> slept, I used a 20GB mobil rack HDD
<slept> mdJake, for debian I used the jigdo images
<mdJake> slept, the whole Debian repo (woody/sarge/sid) was 18 GB
<mdJake> slept, without source packages of course
<slept> mdJake, if you just need one arch and no source you can go with 4 dvds
<agent> can someone tell me of a good way to test created deb files... just to make sure nothing breaks if the deb file is bad?
<slept> or 2 I don't remember
<mdJake> slept, I don't know jigdo
<Andril> syltty, do you have a icon in the menu?
<ih8evil> How do I install libqt3c102-mt, because I'm getting an error message: "opera depends on libqt3c102-mt; however:
<ih8evil>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed."
<Dogtix> evening, bit of a noob question about bridges - is there a stdandard config file for bridge setup, or does linux need an init script with brctl commands?
<capashen> hi, does an french channel exist in this server please ?
<goldfish> capashen: think so
<goldfish> ubuntu-fr maybe
<mdJake> IcemanV9, why you abadonned BSD?
<JairunCaloth> how hard is wine to set up and configure for a n00b?
<capashen> ok thx i didn't see that we are on freenode
<slept> mdJake, its nice to use, I remember they have 2 dvd images you can download ( ubuntu has jigdo aswell ), and you get lot's of things
<agent> capashen, you can always use the /list command to list all channels
<capashen> ok thx ( i did /msg chanserv list but it didn't work.)
<ih8evil> How do I install libqt3c102-mt, because I'm getting an error message: "opera depends on libqt3c102-mt; however: Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed."
<syltty> Andril: I have the same java error. don't know yet how to fix it. also adding to the menu is mystery for me. better ask advice from someone more guru :D
<Andril> syltty, thanks alot - you helped me this far - now all I need is a working serial - thanks again
<UnreA|L> Hello, i have two OS: XP and Ubuntu, and i want reinstall XP, if I install XP, my grub was remove is true ?
<syltty> Andril: no problem
<agent> what is a good way to test created deb files... just to make sure nothing breaks if the deb file is bad?
<IcemanV9> mdJake: i don't stop using bsd .. i just want to find something that i can install and use it immediately like my parents' box and friends' boxes
<agent> Unfrgiven, yes, this is true.... XP is horrible like that...
<K_Dallas> i cannot imagine what i am reading on ubuntu-fr ;) are you sure it is about linux? ;)
<rykel> hi all!!
<goldfish> LOL
<IcemanV9> mdJake: so they can enjoy it ... hopefully, i can convince them not to use ms anymore
<cart> UnreA|L: Yeap, XP installation remove grub from MBR
<agent> UnreA|L, , yes, this is true.... XP is horrible like that...
<rykel> i need some serious help with my Ubuntu...
<UnreA|L> :(
<Riddell> cart: knoda is in breezy
<UnreA|L> How grub install for new ?
<goldfish> rykel: what's up?
<IcemanV9> mdJake: they always call me for help on their pc problems :)
<rykel> goldfish:
<ih8evil> How do I install libqt3c102-mt, because I'm getting an error message: "opera depends on libqt3c102-mt; however: Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed."
<agent> UnreA|L, there may be a way to install grub after XP kills it
<agent> Unfrgiven, let me find you a tutorial
<JairunCaloth> unreA|L I saw an artical on the wikipages for ubuntu that talks about that
<rykel> I had a Ubuntu Warty machine, which I tried to upgrade to Hoary.
<agent> UnreA|L,  let me find you a tutorial
<UnreA|L> Yes i now when i reinstall XP, i will install GRUB for new
<UnreA|L> How ?
<agent> ^^
<UnreA|L> agent ok
<UnreA|L> ;)
<rykel> What I did was change all "warty" references in Synaptic to "hoary" and then did a Smart Upgrade.    Suddenly, I received a "No Signal" for my CRT monitor.    After I hard rebooted, the mouse did not work.    Next, after a second hard reboot, the whole PC hangs at the Hotplug system. There was an earlier error message about "Buffer I/O Error at hdc...", but I do not think that is a big problem as the bootup continued.    Finally, after a thi
<rykel> rd hard reboot, the PC will not even start up, and the PC bell will beep frequently. (sounds like a hard disk crash to me!)
<goldfish> ugh
<goldfish> not nice :/
<rykel> Could you please advise me:
<rykel> 1. What is the officially correct way to upgrade Warty to Hoary?
<rykel> 2. What can I do to resurrect my corrupted system now without resorting to format-and-reinstall?
<rykel> goldfish: thanks
<goldfish> change all instances of warty to hoary in sources.list
<IcemanV9> mdJake: also, bsd are best known for servers, not desktop
<goldfish> and do a apt-get update && apt-get distro-upgrade
<goldfish> or distupgrade
<dataw0lf|w> dist-upgrade
<goldfish> Someone correct me there, i think that's the wrong name.
<goldfish> thanks
<dataw0lf|w> indeed.
<goldfish> And I have no idea about #2 I'm afraid rykel, no experience with anything like that I'm afraid :/
<agent> UnreA|L, also, first thing you should do is backup your grub config file on a disk or print it out (its small) so you can recreate it... i know that you will need to boot into a livecd to fix your boot menu...
<ih8evil> Does anyone know what I type in the terminal to install libqt3c102-mt?
<rykel> yes, so ok, i did the right thing... since i changed all warty to hoary and then a Smart Upgrade (dist-upgrade)...
<dataw0lf|w> rykel: if you have sensitive stuff on it, use a live cd to extract whatever relevant portions on the filesystem you need.
<cart> Riddell: Sorry for my ignorance, but what is breezy?
<dataw0lf|w> Ubuntu 5.10
<rykel> data: ok, thanks... i presume a fresh install is the best option?
<osity> anyone setup sw raid 1 on hoary?
<cart> dataw0lf: Oh, ok! Thanks
<UnreA|L> How i can do grub backup
<mdJake> IcemanV9, you're the man - sorry I thought you abadonned BSD :)))
<mdJake> IcemanV9, you will be here tomorrow I hope
<UnreA|L> and how after XP install, with LIVECD i can reset GRUB ?
<JairunCaloth> UnreA|L I found a tutorial, but it requires that you have a live cd
<UnreA|L> i have live cd
<UnreA|L> ;)
<JairunCaloth> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dr_willis> Ive often booted with a live cd. chrooted over to the installed linux system and reran the grub installer proggy.
<dr_willis> its not hard. :P just a few details to keep an eye on
<UnreA|L> How it will do
<UnreA|L> with commands
<UnreA|L> can you say to me ?
<dr_willis> well id say read that url that JairunCaloth  posted.
<BoD_SWAT> when I want to use 2 monitors (not cloning) do I need xinerama? (mandatory?)
<cart> Any chance to use breezy repository only to install knoda and it's kde deps will damage my Hoary? (My current install don't have kde)
<dr_willis> it covers the steps very well.
<da_bon_bon> hey, can someone explain me what the practical use of user mode linux can be ? the homepage doesnt explain much :)
<dr_willis> BoD_SWAT,  I think if you are useing nvidia cards - you dont have to use xinerama. but i eneded up useing it anyway
<dataw0lf|w> da_bon_bon: running kernels in userspace.
<dr_willis> da_bon_bon,  to test kernels
<JairunCaloth> I've found that ubuntu wiki page to be infinatly helpful so far
<IcemanV9> mdJake: cannot promise, but i'll try :)
<dataw0lf|w> da_bon_bon: so you could have 10 users, each with their own kernel, running on one server.
<dataw0lf|w> So, they have total control over their kernel in userspace.
<BoD_SWAT> dr_willis, I'm @ ATI, but thnx :D (I only asked because it's "alpha" software
<rykel> btw, do you all love AUTOPACKAGE?
<dataw0lf|w> ie, they can shutdown, install packages, etc, total control.
<dataw0lf|w> check out linode.com for an applicable example.
<Flav> hunh - anyone know why apache2 needs lynx?
<Riddell> cart: I'm wrong, seems like breezy doesn't have it, there was a problem compiling it, I'll look into it
<da_bon_bon> dataw0lf|w: u use it ?
<mdJake> bye all
<BoD_SWAT> I currently have 2 monitors connected (cloning). I want to view movies on my primary, it only shows movies on my secondary monitor. Help?
<dataw0lf|w> da_bon_bon: I've played with it a bit.
<dataw0lf|w> Flav: Short answer? because of apache2ctl.
<cart> Riddell: Ok then, thanks anyway, maybe sometime i get some courage to install devel packages and made some custom packages for me! :P
<Flav> dataw0lf|w: ah, gotcha - thanks :)
<dr_willis> BoD_SWAT,  i reran that X config tool and added a 2nd monitor. and it worked decentlyu well.  BACKUP your working X config files first however
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: on homepge, u mention -- Kubuntu Pure KGX *-- what is KGX ?
<Riddell> da_bon_bon: KDE/GNU/Unix
<BoD_SWAT> dr_willis, tried re-running the xconfig tool... It didn't help
<dataw0lf|w> da_bon_bon: several of my friends have accounts on Linode, and I convinced caker (the owner) to add Ubuntu as an option.
<dr_willis> BoD_SWAT,  or course useing it with the accelerated 3d drivers for the ati cards may be an issue
<dataw0lf|w> He's switching to Xen, though.
<dataw0lf|w> Which apparently has much, much, much better performance over UML.
<BoD_SWAT> dr_willis, I'm using the ati drivers. My config file -->     http://pastebin.com/282758
<BoD_SWAT> dr_willis, would Xinerama 'fix' that issue? :P
<dr_willis> BoD_SWAT,   you may want to go check out the ubuntu wiki's   - odds are someone has done the exact same thing and will have a working sample
<BoD_SWAT> dr_willis, will do that. Thanks :)
<rykel> i am using autopackages if possible, because it seems more logical and clean than waiting for devs to update the apt-get repositories...
<osity> has anyone setup software raid 1 on hoary?
<concept10> what is the developemnt channel for ubuntu?
<BoD_SWAT> rykel, I would always use apt-get
<BoD_SWAT> rykel, it's easier and it works :D
<ramai> Hi, does anybody know how to add .srt files to Xine?
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(BoD_SWAT/#ubuntu) ramai, do you mean that that extension should always be opened by Xine?
<osity> so no one does raid in here today?
<thenuke> ramai: please do use google before asking irc http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20703.html
<rykel> bod: yeah... but we need both, apt-get and autopackages... when the 2 projects are integrated, autopackages will become the equivalent of DEBs and RPMs... one autopackage = DEB, Fedora Core RPM, Mandriva RPM, SuSE RPM and all the other associated formats...
<ramai> No its just I got a movie with a .srt file with it and I want to add that subtitel
<rykel> meantime, do not apt-get install what you can install with autopackage
<BoD_SWAT> nope, sorry
<thenuke> ramai: did you read that what I did point at you?
<dataw0lf|w> osity: Not on Ubuntu.
<JairunCaloth> what does the sources.list file do?
<thenuke> JairunCaloth: it tells apt-get where to look packages for
<rykel> eg. GIMP autopackage = version 2.2.6, while the apt-get is 2.2.4.   Firefox autopackage = 1.0.3, while apt-get only has 1.0.3 a few hours ago...
<JairunCaloth> ah
<rykel> ok, see ya guys and bye!!
<ramai> thenuke => thanks
<thenuke> JairunCaloth: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories you might want to have a look for this
<thenuke> ramai: hope it works for you too
<eob84> how do I force install a deb file
<WeirdAl> Lo
<thenuke> eob84: dpkg --help
<eob84> yea
<Jormundgand> rykel: apt-get depends where you tell it to look for packages. Firefox 1.0.3 has been on backports for ages.
<eob84> I did what it said there
<eob84> it didin't work
<WeirdAl> Got a friend asking why x-chat isn't connecting. He's using mirc on Windows at the moment.
<WeirdAl> Same PC, same network.
<thenuke> eob84: then we might want to know more about the problem
<eob84> ok
<thenuke> if you tried to force it, and it does not work, you should not ask how to force it :)
<zenlunatic> How can your test you bandwidth under ubuntu?
<eob84> thenuke, I am trying to set ununtu up for bootsplash and I need to install the bootsplash backage and the newlinux theme
<thenuke> zenlunatic: I think it is most convenient to try to download something big from site near you
<eob84> but they depend on eachother to install
<eob84> thenuke, so I have no idea what to do
<WeirdAl> Any clues? Something to check that I've overlooked? He's got normal internet but no IRC
<thenuke> zenlunatic: maybe a local university of yours has mirror for some linux distros for example?
<WeirdAl> He's behind a router.
<eob84> oh
<Jormundgand> Open port 6667-7000.
<eob84> is he
<Jormundgand> ports*
<eob84> yea
<JairunCaloth> I never knew that I needed tabbed browsing so badly until I had it, lol
<JairunCaloth> now I can't live with out it
* medication lol
<dr_willis> heee
<medication> i hear that Jairun
<eob84> what is the syntax to force a program to install
<JairunCaloth> I start reading one thing, and to understand that, I have to hop over somewhere else, which takes me somewhere else. I must have 8 tabs open right now, and I'm trying to work backwards through them
<eob84> I tried dpkg -i --force
<eob84> if it isn't the apt database
<eob84> I can't seem to install it if it needs dep.
<shinu> can i use * or ? with wget?
<BoD_SWAT> how secure is Ubuntu by default? And how can I really upgrade it? (I already got firestarter)
<agent> when using dh_make, should one run ./configure first if it is needed or will dh_make do that?
<eob84> as secure as all unix distros
<eob84> the more apps you have the more you compromise your security
<eob84> you can upgrade using apt
<BoD_SWAT> hmm.... OK
<BoD_SWAT> How can I change the access rights to a program? (so that also users can run it?)
<goldfish> chmod
<eob84> you can put it in a group
<BoD_SWAT> and then the /sbin/ dir correct?
<HappyFool> eob84: i'm not a dpkg guru, but what happens if you do 'dpkg -i <deb1> <deb2>' ?
<Fackamato> Is it safe to resize reiserfs?
<BoD_SWAT> resize larger or smaller?
<HappyFool> eob84: otherwise take a look at 'dpkg --force-help'  -- i think dpkg --force-all might be the hammer you're looking for
<eob84> HappyFool, that worked perfect
<HappyFool> which, the first?
<eob84> HappyFool, I have no clue why I didn't think of it
<eob84> HappyFool, yea
<HappyFool> cool :-)
<Fackamato> BoD_SWAT: smaller
<eob84> HappyFool, thanx I was actually working a while on this
<eob84> HappyFool, the solution is sooo lame...
<HappyFool> guess was based on what dear old rpm does
<mainer> happyfool: dpkg -i *.deb will install all .deb's in a directory
<eob84> I had others in there
<WeirdAl> My question: I've got loads of backgrounds in my background list and I want to get rid of them all at once.
<eob84> that I didn't want installed just yer
<eob84> ha
<eob84> well if you really want to
<eob84> sudo user
<WeirdAl> The computer's too slow to make it practical doing them one by one.
<eob84> go to /usr/share/wallpaper
<BoD_SWAT> eob84, goldfish, dr_willis  I thank you all.
<WeirdAl> Oh
* BoD_SWAT is off
<goldfish> np
<eob84> and type rm *
<WeirdAl> dir doesn't exist.
<eob84> but I don't think those images are slowing you down
<eob84> what?
<WeirdAl> They're not.
<WeirdAl> But the list is cluttered and I don't use them all.
<WeirdAl> And it's impossible to click on one and delete it within five seconds.
<eob84> /usr/share/wallpapers does now exist?
<WeirdAl> That's what it says.
<eob84> not*
<eob84> are you using hoary?
<WeirdAl> yep
<WeirdAl> bash: cd: /usr/share/wallpaper: No such file or directory
<eob84> wallpaper(s)
<WeirdAl> ah
<eob84> use tab complete
<WeirdAl> ^_^
<eob84> sorry about that
<WeirdAl> There's only w3m
<eob84> that is where I have all mine
<WeirdAl> Well the actual *images* are in ~/wallpaper
<WeirdAl> But I don't want to get rid of the actual files.
<WeirdAl> I just want to empty the list so when I load my background chooser there's nothing in there.
<eob84> oh... you just want them off the list?
<eob84> I don't know about that
<goldfish> move them to a different folder?
<brosio> help
<eob84> it looks in that directory for the list
<WeirdAl> oh
<JairunCaloth> what is the gpg command?
<brosio> this source kernel linux-source-2.6.10
<eob84> so back them up to like bg.tar.gz
<brosio> is the same that i'm using  2.6.10-5-amd64-generic ?
<thenuke> JairunCaloth: try, whatis gpg
<JairunCaloth> oh cool, thanks
<HappyFool> brosio: looks like it. Do you need to compile the kernel?
<brosio> i need header and source kernel that i'm using
<rottis> how to change fluxbox's background/wallapaper?
<goldfish> rottis: ask in #fluxbox maybe ?
<goldfish> i can't remember how to myself :/
<rottis> :/
<goldfish> rottis: it's in the config file or something
<goldfish> google ?
<HappyFool> brosio: are you sure you don't just need "linux-headers-<something>" (probably "linux-headers-amd64-generic" ?)
<Fator_Dee> rottis: right click on desktop -> settings -> desktop settings
<Fator_Dee> oh, sorry
<rottis> hmh
<Fator_Dee> I read xfce instead of fluxbox >_<
* Fator_Dee is daft
<mirak> what module do you use for your webcams ?
<ivoks> there... HOWTO for rt2500 fixed
<JairunCaloth> I've played with linux a few times before, but I have never been able to get this much stuff up and running. This is a great distro with an awsome community to help out us complete n00bs.
<sri> JairunCaloth: which distro?
<loren> Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<loren> oh whoops nvm
<sri> ah,okay.
<sri> good!
<sri> I'm assuming you're running GNOME then.
<JairunCaloth> yes
<sri> JairunCaloth: are you a recent convert to Ubuntu/GNOME?
<JairunCaloth> The past few times I've tried a linux distro I used redhat 6ish... I think. that was a while ago, then redhat 9
<sri> ah, okay.
<Jormundgand> I tried Kubuntu, so I'm pretty well qualified to have an opinion on GNOME vs KDE. In my opinion GNOME wins superbly over KDE on intuitiveness and customisability, but KDE has one or two odd nifty things which push it forward, like the consistent naming strategy. (GNOME doesn't have the same effect as using the K Desktop Environment with Koffice, Konqueror, Konversation and Kopete.)
<JairunCaloth> I completly trashed my HDD trying to install redhat 6
<JairunCaloth> had to reformat
<sri> Jormundgand: what do you mean by consistent naming strategy? everything begins iwth 'K'?
<Jormundgand> Yes.
<sri> JairunCaloth: ugh.
<Jormundgand> You don't get that with GNOME.
<JairunCaloth> yea, it was ugly, and I was a n00b
<sri> Jormundgand: it's not very interesting to have thing snamed with 'K'. or 'G'.  My personal opinion is to have interesting names
<loren> sri: yeah i wish they'd have new names like "Excel" or "Camino"
<JairunCaloth> I managed to install redhat 9 without many problems, but I was pretty much lost as what to do with it, and it just sat there rotting on my HDD while I kept using windows
<sri> having a namespace for applications to identify them as a desktop app seems..well, constraining.
<Andril> hello all
<loren> i hate RH9
<loren> hi
<sri> loren: there was a couple interesting ones in gnomefiles I liked..I couldn't remember what it was
* sri is a total debian guy.
<Hoxzer> Hi
<Hoxzer> Somebody here has installed BTDC  _
<Hoxzer> ?
<loren> sri: yeah i know what you mean, like Konversation isn't a bad name
<JairunCaloth> I was using KDE then, and that was a while ago, but I'm really likeing gnome
<Andril> syltty, you there?
<HappyFool> what's BTDC ?
<Hoxzer> DC client
<loren> JairunCaloth: strange i was the opposite lol, i liked Gnome and then KDE XD
<sri> JairunCaloth: I've never used KDE, but I found that options tend to confuse newbies...but it's good to have both desktops around so nobody has to compromise :)
<JairunCaloth> lol
<JairunCaloth> I havn't used either in forever
<JairunCaloth> I used to have them both installed though on my redhat distros
<loren> sri: there ya go lol, i picked up  KDE in a second, but it was only because it was friendly to use and nice looking
<rj_>  is there a way to completely remove gnome and all it's depends?
<rj_> i'am running a headless server -- and i didnt do a "custom" install so all the default packages were installed -- alot of which i don't need
<Hoxzer> when Im trying to do the install it says: Configure: error: C++ preprocessor /lib/cpp fails sanity check
<sri> loren: note that for someoen non-technical all those options are meaningless because most people will choose the default.
<Hoxzer> what I can do ?
<mirak> what package is video for linux ?
<sri> and never mind that if you're a support person it'll be painful because there is a lot of stuff to walk people through.
<makaveli> does anybody know of a program that will take your current desktop and put it into 3d like all of your icons
<HappyFool> Hoxzer: does the software require a particular cpp version?
<loren> sri: true, i wish that gnome just had different icons i guess lol, then i personally wouldn't mind using it, they're so brown and ugly, and i bet this has been discussed MANY MANY times
<Hoxzer> Happy: dunno
<sri> loren: can't you use the kde icons that were ported to gnome?
<JairunCaloth> sri: hehe, in a couple of months you are all going to run when you see me comming. I'm sure I'm going to have many questions.
<sri> kde makes good icons
<loren> ,alave;o" i forgot the name but i think it might have something to do with SuperKaramba, i'm probably wronge though
<HappyFool> Hoxzer: take a look in README/INSTALL and/or similarly named files to check
<osity> how do i see my parititions?
<loren> sri: did they do that? hmmh
<makaveli> ?
<m4x> is there a way to install ubuntu w/o a CDROM drive?
<sri> JairunCaloth: well, hopefully if we did our job right you won't have a lot of questions and everything should be intuitive.  If it isn't thats good to know
<sri> loren: yeah, go to www.gnome-look.org
<HappyFool> Hoxzer: I know of one app requiring cpp 3.4, and hoary comes with cpp 3.3. That *might* be the problem, though I think it's unlikely
<sri> loren: which is the same machine as kde-look.org I believe.
<loren> sri: i know the recent addition of http://gnome-look.org is fanominally both needed and an awsome idea, i think it's gonna boost em up a bit, but i might pick up gnome3 when it comes out with new features
<loren> sri: yeah i think so
<sri> gnome3 is probably years away :)
<Hoxzer> Happy: well they didt said anything about it
<HappyFool> Hoxzer: you have done "sudo apt-get install build-essential", right ?
<Hoxzer> no
<loren> sri: unfortunatly
<makaveli> does anybody know of a program that will take ur desktop 3d
<makaveli> ?
<Jormundgand> The problem with many icon themes is that they're so incomplete.
<HappyFool> Hoxzer: try that first
<JairunCaloth> ser: I've found tons and tons of help in the wiki files, and the irc chan helps direct me to little things I didn't realize or just looked over
<loren> makaveli: you mean whilist switching desktops from one to another or uhm, what do you mean?
* sri shrugs, "gnome3 will probably start looking a lot like kde5 I would suspect since both will start merging on fd.o standards"
<JairunCaloth> lol ser=sri
<sri> makaveli: I think there is a 3dwm or osmething like that in ubuntu
<m4x> makaveli, http://www.sun.com/software/looking_glass/details.xml
<m4x> that what u mean?
<makaveli> loren: i mean like not switching desktops because i already tried 3ddesktop and i don't like that i need something that will like take all my icons and put them 3d in the middle of my screen
<sri> I guess we don't know what you mean by '3d'.
<sri> the icons are 3 dimensional?
<loren> makaveli: oh sorry then, i can't help you there, it would be pretty cool to see though, please post a link if you find out ;)
<Jormundgand> http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/342/ <-- this takes me back. RedHat Linux 4.2.
<m4x> http://www.sun.com/software/looking_glass/details.xml
<m4x> check out that link for a 3d desktop
<loren> makaveli: i do know that you can stack 2d icons on top of eachother and scroll though to change icons
<makaveli> how would you do that
<makaveli> also how do you switch to 3ddesktop without running the application
<makaveli> because everytime i want to switch workplace i have to go run 3ddesktop and that's to tideous
<JairunCaloth> whoh, virtual stickies!!
<BigJG> lol
<gibeau> has anyone got arla/openafs to work on the 2.6 kernel?
<zxc> Does anyone know how to use the "Rm" command to remove a dir
<HappyFool> hrm. wiki changed it's look and feel?
<m4x> zxc, rm -r
<franklin50> zxc: rmdir is the command you want
<zxc> rmdir: `realplayer': Permission denied, franklin50- how do I make it so I can delete this?
<Badness45> helloo
<JairunCaloth> what is the perfered multimedia player for most?
<Jormundgand> rhythmbox.
<Jormundgand> zxc: sudo apt-get remove realplayer
<franklin50> zxc: sudo rm -r
<m4x> zxc, su -
<sabdfl> hey all, how's it going?
<Badness45> what's up guys i am trying to install my wireless network card on my laptop i need help
<m4x> is there a way to install ubuntu w/o a CDROM drive?
<franklin50> ooh, good question m4x
<zxc> m4x, I think there's a way in the howto forums- ftp or something
<Jormundgand> Badness45: You'll need to A) ask a question and B) be more specific about your problem.
<mcsf> hey all
<Badness45> i have a broadcom network adapter and when i installed warty it's not reconized
<Jormundgand> Install Hoary.
<tritium> willis, ping
<JairunCaloth> this unofficia ubuntu guide is king
<Badness45> hoary didn't work the graphics card was not compatiable
<pablo928>  Badness45,which graphics card?
<mcsf> i trying the latest Ubuntu LiveCD, and i think it doesn't like my ATI Radeon 9200, because the screen turns blank after loading everything and entering the x server
<mcsf> i tried*
<Badness45> i used somthing call ndiswrapper and they have a driver realease for the 64 bit laptops and still don't work
<tritium> Hi sabdfl.  How are you?
<Badness45> i have nvida
<aardvark> ?
<mcsf> do you know what can cause this, and how do i solve it?
<pablo928> mcsf:i'm on hoary right now using a radeon 9200 with a default install
<Jormundgand> Anyone know how to make the background of the user list transparent in Xchat?
<Badness45> by the way i am new with this os
<mcsf> pablo928 : and did it work with the LiveCD? it's just that i'm quite a Linux newbie and don't want to get into complicated stuff
<xukun> anbody know what this error means? I get it after I try to run nxclient "Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<xukun> Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset"
<aardvark> anyone know how to get an apt-get dist_uprgade to work when its saying there are packages being held back ??? I am trying to upgrade from warty to hoary
<aardvark> the ratbag is jivving me
<billytwowilly> when did oracle 8i come out?
<pablo928> mcsf, never tried the hoary live cd but, yes, it worked with the warty live cd
<aardvark> apt-get dist-upgrade anyone ????????????????????????
<goldfish> Hi guys, I'm having some trouble, when i try to ssh to my laptop from my desktop, i get "remote host identification has changed" someone may be eavesdropping, and also i cannot ssh out from my laptop.
<Jormundgand> aardvark: If anyone can help they will. Don't start getting huffy because nobody can help.
<mcsf> pablo928: thanks
<tritium> aardvark, is it "upgrade" or "dist-upgrade" that is holding packages back?
<mcsf> pablo928, so i guess the problem maybe isn't the GFX card?
<goldfish> anyone know what I can do... ?
<aardvark> Jormundgand: pennace for my sins
<aardvark> tritium: dist-upgrade
<sabdfl> tritium: well thanks. recovered from sydney and thrilled with the state of the breezy goal specs from UDU
<HappyFool> goldfish: try editing / erasing .ssh/known_hosts
<Badness45> has anyone installed the broadcom wireless driver on there laptop
<pablo928> mcsf, probably not
<tritium> sabdfl, super :)
<goldfish> HappyFool: did that, get the same problem :/
<tritium> aardvark, which packages?
<sabdfl> cheeeerio
<HappyFool> err
<aardvark> gees a bunch
<aardvark> mostly gnome
<Jormundgand> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=167853#post167853 - Eeeeee.
<aardvark> and xfree
<tritium> aardvark, please query me and paste the output
<mcsf> pablo928, do you know of any hardware that is known to cause such problems with x server?
<aardvark> tritium: the box in question is at home and I am at work....using my Powerbook
<goldfish> HappyFool: do u think maybe someone is sniffing my network or something?
<tritium> aardvark, okay.  I'm somewhat surprised, frankly.  upgrade might hold the packages back, but I would expect dist-upgrade not to.
<HappyFool> goldfish: do you have secrets worth stealing?
<goldfish> nope
<aardvark> tritium: is there anyway to get more verbose info on which dependancies are holding me back
<HappyFool> goldfish: unlikely ;)
<goldfish> HappyFool: but i cant ssh in or out to it :/
<Badness45> i have a broadcom network adapter and when i installed warty it's not reconized
<tritium> aardvark, you can use the "-u" switch
<HappyFool> you can ssh to other hosts from your laptop/
<aardvark> tritium: my warty box here dist-upgraded to hoary just fine
<aardvark> tritium: ok I'll try it tonite thanx
<jackass> which player can play divx, xvid mpg movies for ubuntu????
<aardvark> jackass: mplayer is good 4 that
<goldfish> HappyFool: nope
<goldfish> HappyFool: can't ssh at all
<jackass> where can i find?
<tritium> aardvark, you can also use the -s switch.  (-u = --show-upgrade, -s = --simulate)
<makaveli> hey i have a problem with my sound
<makaveli> i don't know how to diagnose or anything
<mirak_> I have this error when I run xawtv, I don't know how to resolve it :
<mirak_> WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual
<mirak_>          configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>")
<tritium> aardvark, -u = --show-upgraded, that is ;)
<aardvark> tritium: cool i should have RTFM'd
<tritium> no problem
<HappyFool> goldfish: maybe ssh -v, or -vv, or -vvv will help you diagnose the problem... ?
<goldfish> HappyFool: will try thanks
<mainer> goldfish: dwnld install and run rootkithuntrer     http://rootkit.nl
<mainer> linchtime
<xukun> Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<xukun> Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset
<HappyFool> goldfish: also, ssh is fiddly about permissions on  files in .ssh (any maybe on .ssh as well)
<makaveli> when i try to play an mp3 with xmms it says this: Please check that" your soundcard is configured properly, you have the correct output plugin selected and no other program is blocking the soundcard
<xukun> which fonts I,m I missing?
<zenlunatic> How can I test my bandwidth under ubuntu?
<Badness45> how can i install the network adapter for my laptop
<bluemax> hey
<pablo928> zenlunatic:if you have java installed you can try testmy.net
<jackass> aardwark do you mean windows media player???
<aardvark> zenlunatic: bandwidth to and from ISP ?
<goldfish> makaveli: in settings choose alsa output
<Fator_Dee> am I imagining things or is the mplayer from hoarys repos a little broken?
<aardvark> jackass: no mplayer
<makaveli> goldfish: where is settings?
<jackass> aardwark: where can I find that player then?
<goldfish> makaveli: emmm, top left corner of it
<Geezer041> Please can you help an idiot. I installed via synaptic xfree866 something. Rebooted and it doesnt work. I only have what looks like a terminal (DOS) Can you help me get rid of xfree866 or get me into a GUI so that i can via synaptic?
<goldfish> makaveli: right click
<goldfish> i think
<aardvark> seems like mplayer is at its end......
<zenlunatic> aardvark, yeah
<aardvark> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/index.html
<aardvark> they are being pressurized by the 'man'
<aardvark> cease and desist
<makaveli> goldfish: for output plugin it says also 1.2.10 output plugin
<makaveli> it still won't work
<aardvark> when did all this transpire, would that explain hoarys repository  ?
<goldfish> jeez
<jackass> thnx
<bluemax> is there an easy way to change the Applications/Places/System menu names in Gnome?
<aardvark> jackass: try Xine
<mark345> hey:), im having a problem viewing thumbnails for a few mpg files in nautilus
<aardvark> jackass: better yet look at VLC http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<Geezer041> would anybody be help me?
<Geezer041>  Please can you help an idiot. I installed via synaptic xfree866 something. Rebooted and it doesnt work. I only have what looks like a terminal (DOS) Can you help me get rid of xfree866 or get me into a GUI so that i can via synaptic?
<mark345> the files used to be .avi files and were unreadable
<mark345> i converted them to mpg and they play fine
<mark345> but they still have no thumbnails, just icons
<goldfish> Geezer041: you could try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Geezer041> tk
<mark345> bluemax: install smeg
<mark345> menu editor
<Fator_Dee> well, all would be alright if the european parliament would vote "no" to the patent legislation
<makaveli> i still can't figure out why none of the programs won't play any of my music miles
<makaveli> file*
<Fator_Dee> Geezer041: do you have hoary or warty installed?
<aardvark> makaveli: is your soundcard working
<Geezer041> hoary
<makaveli> yes
<makaveli> i get all the sounds that gnome creates
<pablo928> makaveli:what format are they, mp3?
<makaveli> yes
<HappyFool> tried installing gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<aardvark> makaveli: are these mp3's, wma ?
<bluemax> mark: i have smeg but it seems i can only edit the stuff under the Applications menu unstead of the Applications title itself...
<makaveli> the are mp3
<zenlunatic> aardvark, what we need is free software mulitmedia formats
<Fator_Dee> Geezer041: hoary uses xorg instead of xfree86, so I think you should do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg instead of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<makaveli> xmms won't work totem won't work and neither will music player
<aardvark> zenlunatic: hmmm I'll speak to the man ;-)
<Flav> zenlunatic: like ogg? :)
<xukun> can somebody tell me why I cant run freenx on ubuntu?
<zenlunatic> Flav, Vorbis yes. And flac and theora.
<zenlunatic> Flav, Oh and MPC.
<aardvark> zenlunatic: flac is nice but huge
<Flav> lossless will do that
<zenlunatic> Flav, The open sound formats are already superior.
<Fator_Dee> but the software patent legislation si still a huge drawback
<zenlunatic> aardvark, duh its lossless
<aardvark> zenlunatic: precisely but its sounz good
<aardvark> zenlunatic: whats your point
<makaveli> none of my media players work with any of the mp3's
<aardvark> makaveli: XMMS ?
<Fator_Dee> makaveli: have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<tritium> makaveli, you need to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<makaveli> nope
<makaveli> i don't know
<zenlunatic> aardvark, you said its big
<HappyFool> makaveli: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zenlunatic> aardvark, of course lossless is larger
<xukun> bob2, are u in?
<makaveli> will do thanks
<aardvark> makaveli: type on the CLI "apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<ivoks> what is CLI?
<zenlunatic> aardvark, don't forget sudo or sudo -s -H
<HappyFool> command-line interface
<zenlunatic> ivoks, command line
<xukun> its possible that I cant run freenx becouse no xfonts-base is not installed on ubuntu?
<ivoks> line?
<abbot45> how do i restart the panel?
<ivoks> :)
<aardvark> zenlunatic: sure ! hey makaveli did you hear that ?
<bluemax> is there another Gnome menu editor besides Smeg that i can use to change the Applications, Places, and System menu titles to something else?
<tritium> ivoks, command line interface
<JairunCaloth> are there linux drivers for the SB audigy?
<zenlunatic> aardvark, sudo -s -H may be dangerous though :)
<ivoks> tritium you are spoiling all the fun :(
<tritium> ivoks, heh, sorry ;)
<mark345> anyone know how to reset the .thumbnail directory in gnome
<mark345> ???
<tritium> mark345, you can safely delete its contents
* Raptoid is away: Sleeping..
<mark345> even the folders inside .thumbnail?
<abbot45> bluemax, there are a few different ones, but they are basicly gonna do the same thing for you as Smeg.  you can try Menueditor.  but there isnt really a good way.  the next ubuntu release (10.12) will have a full supported menu editor.
<mark345> bluemax: smeg is the best, if "other" folder is not showing up, which is a bug, just ad it, then it will show up
<bluemax> abbot45: ok thanks... ubuntu isn't as customizable as i was hoping it would be...
<abbot45> bluemax, oops.  i mean the next Gnome release, not the next Ubuntu release.
<Andril> anyone familiar with autopackage?
<abbot45> bluemax, it will be version 2.12.0
<bluemax> abbot45: ah, that's good, i didn't want to wait months for the next ubuntu release :)
<abbot45> bluemax, i dont know when the next gnome release is.  it may be just as long.
<pablo928>  tritium:, how long do you think before breezy is stable enough for a newbie like me to play with? (I can install it on a empty hdd i have).
<abbot45> can anyone tell me how to restart the gnome panel?  its killall _____
<tritium> pablo928, I'd give it at least a few weeks
<bluemax> killall gnome-panel
<pablo928> abbot45, killall gnome-panel
<abbot45> thanks
<abbot45> bluemax, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<Geezer041> Tritium i wonder if you can help me a problem?
<pablo928> tritiummaybe i'll try it next month.
<tritium> Geezer041, possibly.  What is it?
<tritium> pablo928, sounds good.
<Geezer041>  installed via synaptic xfree866 something. Rebooted and it doesnt work. I only have what looks like a terminal (DOS) Can you help me get rid of xfree866 or get me into a GUI so that i can via synaptic?
<tritium> Geezer041, if you're running hoary, you should be using xorg, not xfree86.  Please "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<no0tic> backports are extreeemely slow, it's normal?
<Andril> anyone install inkscape?
<Geezer041> It is broken or not fully installed
<R0bNyc> I've tried to install Kubuntu and Ubuntu and I get this error. I choose reiserfs anyways.. Copying Packages Failed.. Copying packages to the harddisk failed. You may have run out of disk space in the targer /var filesystem.     Check /var/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 for the details.
<aardvark> anyone know what the current availibility / support there is for writing to NTFS partitions ?
<tritium> Geezer041, "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg".  Also, please include my nick, as I'm in a meeting, and switching out of this channel.
<aardvark> tritium: are you an official Ubuntu dev ?
<agent> anyone get qemu to compile?
<dead^^> hi everyone. does anyone here know P2P programs to Linux, like DC++ or oDC on Windows. Does Linux even have one that would support DC++ or oDC hublists?
<Geezer041> thanks and sorry
<goldfish> dead^^: dc++ works on ubuntu, there is a howto in ubuntuforums.org
<tritium> aardvark, no, I'm an motu
<dead^^> goldfish, really? thanks man
<goldfish> dead^^: yep
<aardvark> tritium: excuse my French, what the $^#@$%@# is motu
<Geezer041> tritium: Thank you. Should i don anything else?
<tritium> aardvark, heh, sorry.  We maintain packages in universe, but not main
<aardvark> ah said the blind man
<tritium> Geezer041, try that for now, and please let me know how things go.
<Geezer041> ok, tk
<dead^^> goldfish, i'll try it out and if it doesn't work or i'll get stuck, i'll come to you :)
<goldfish> hehe
<Andril> has anyone installed Inkscape?
<R0bNyc>  I've tried to install Kubuntu and Ubuntu and I get this error. I choose reiserfs anyways.. Copying Packages Failed.. Copying packages to the harddisk failed. You may have run out of disk space in the targer /var filesystem.     Check /var/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 for the details can aonyone help me
<aperson> h'lo all
<agent> R0bNyc, most likely you screwed up your partitions :) jutst do ubuntu default install... if you ran out of space in var that probably means you made the partition waaaaaaay too small
<agent> R0bNyc, or you can try to resize the partition if you know how
<R0bNyc> agent, 9.7gb is way to install ?
<evilmegaman> am I here?
<pablo928>  R0bNyc, are you installing ubuntu as a 2nd os or the only os?
<R0bNyc> 2nd pablo928
<tritium> aardvark, why do you ask?  just curious, or did you have a concern?
<aardvark> tritium: just interested
<tritium> aardvark, okay :)
<Geezer041> tritium: Back in to GUI
<tritium> Geezer041, super :)
<Geezer041> tk
<tritium> no problem!
<Geezer041> tritium: You any idea now how to make my 855gm intel c**p work properly so i can play AA?
<K_Dallas> anyone good with LaTeX here? #latex is so slow to answer if ever
<tritium> K_Dallas, what's up?
<tritium> Geezer041, how is it not working properly?  And what is AA?
<K_Dallas> well i need to plave a vertical text, banner like, in the left margin
<K_Dallas> place*
<Andril> has anone used this http://autopackage.org/index.html
<dead^^> hey, goldfish. how long are planning to stay here?
<goldfish> i am always here
<Geezer041> tritium: Its a game Americas Army but the graphics are all choppy. They weren't under XP
<tritium> K_Dallas, hmm, I haven't dont that before.  Let me see what I can find...
<K_Dallas> thank you
<john6000> cedega?
<K_Dallas> cedega == winex ?
<john6000> yep
<john6000> but hugher version
<john6000> less bugs
<K_Dallas> ok
<john6000> more compatuble
<john6000> compatible*
<K_Dallas> never used it (well i never play ;)
<john6000> ok
<Gianmaria> hi guys, rythmbox says it needs an mp3 plugin to process mp3 files, what's the name of this plug in ? Thanks in advance
<john6000> i got steam to run in cedega
<eruin> cedega is great
<tritium> Geezer041, no, sorry.  I'm not sure about that.
<K_Dallas> last game i played was gorilla ;)
<john6000> yep cedega is cool
<john6000> :)
<JDahl> I have a local printer setup with CUPS on one machine. Can other Ubuntu machines use the same printer? I am not sure how to share it using CUPS
<tritium> Gianmaria, gstreamer0.8-mad
<eruin> Gianmaria: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Geezer041> tritium: Thanks for all your help, you're a legend!
<Gianmaria> tritium: thanks
<tritium> Geezer041, no, not really.  But thanks.  :)
<Gianmaria> eruin: thanks
<john6000> #kubuntu has gone quiet :o
<JDahl> K_Dallas, Gorilla was a great game!
<g14> OT: The new Microsoft VI - http://packetstormsecurity.org/unix-humor/unixoid_hell.gif
<K_Dallas> JDahl: i know ;)
<john6000> ha funny
<john6000> lol
<tritium> K_Dallas, have you use tekdoctk?
<IcemanV9> gorilla == donkey kong??
<JDahl> shouldn't it be easy to share a CUPS printer with other machines? What would I type in the URI field under network setup?
<K_Dallas> tritium what is that? a package?
<tritium> K_Dallas, sorry, that's texdoctk
<K_Dallas> a package? nope then
<K_Dallas> i will try it
<tritium> it's part of tetex-bin.  It's a documentation browser for TeX/LaTeX
<concept10> what is the apt-get command to search for a package installed?
<K_Dallas> apt-cache search
<tritium> dpkg -l | grep <package>
<K_Dallas> oh :)
<concept10> two ways
<tritium> apt-cache search will look in the repositories as well
<K_Dallas> tritium i will try it when i boot back into debian
<K_Dallas> thanks
<tritium> K_Dallas, okay, no problem.
<concept10> K_Dallas: dallas, tx/
<concept10> ?
<tritium> dpkg only looks at locally installed packages
<Seveas> tritium, apt-cache search looks only in local copies of sourcelists
<tritium> Seveas, true
<Seveas> and dpkg -l can handle wildcards too :)
<K_Dallas> :)
<tritium> But it'll list packages that are not installed
<Seveas> dpkg -l '*gimp*' for instance
<tritium> (apt-cache search)
<Seveas> tritium, very true :)
<tritium> yep
<Seveas> but so can dpkg
<Seveas> well, only uninstalled but not purged or unpacked but not configured ones
<tritium> concept10, what is it you're looking for?
<Fator_Dee> well, this is a refreshment to the old distro/editor/browser wars ;-)
<tritium> Seveas, indeed :)
<R0bNyc> pablo928, u there
<concept10> yes - Im not a regular ubuntu/debian user - but I like ubuntu, im trying to move some tools over to ubuntu from RPMS
<zxc> is it possible to run internet explorer on ubuntu?
<Seveas> hmm, instead of A/S/L it is now D/D/E (Distro, Desktop, Editor) :))
<tritium> concept10, super.  It sounds like you're searching for packages that you have not installed yet?  I'd use apt-cache search
<Seveas> zxc, maybe using a lot of tweaking and wine
<tritium> zxc, yes, with wine
<K_Dallas> zxc: crossover does it but not sure about wine
<K_Dallas> so wine it too :)
<zxc> ah it must have been crossover, I was wondering why a fully functioning ie was on my desk in ubuntu heh
<concept10> I was checking some of the goals for the next Ubuntu release and I am trying to move Fedora's system-config-services to ubuntu
<Fator_Dee> Seveas: and you can include multimedia player to the list too :-)
<Seveas> hehe
<gezanda> hi...i use ubvuntu hoary rc, last version...i'm from italy...how i can install java for this system???with java in internet i can't instead i think ai can use the shell...somebody can help me???
<tritium> zxc, winetools from winehq.com will get IE6 installed
<pablo928>  R0bNyc, yes
<tritium> (it requires the version of wine that's also from winehq.com)
<Seveas> gezanda, download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-pacake and run make-jpkg java_bin_filename
<Seveas> that creates a .deb which you can install with dpkg
<gezanda> thanks a lot
<K_Dallas> should one uses -force with dpkg
<tritium> not usually, why?
<K_Dallas> i meant for installing that java
<Seveas> K_Dallas, only when problems arise
<concept10> anyone familar with using alien?
<carthik_munch> Can the nautilus CD burner burn DVDs successfully? Has anyone tried it here?
<Seveas> concept10, yes
<tritium> concept10, are there not .debs of the software you want?  What are you looking for?
<xukun> anybody using freenx and hoary?
<eivind> I have downloaded ubuntu 5.04 livecd, but it hangs under language configuration. Anyone knows whats cause this?
<Fator_Dee> carthik_munch: yes it does
<carthik_munch> Fator_Dee, thanks, I am going to take the plunge in a bit :)
<Fator_Dee> but if you want to be sure try with an rw first :-)
<gezanda> my shell says that it's impossible tu find java-pacake
<zenlunatic> how can i stop my irc from lagging out when i apt-get large files?
<tovella> concept10: when I can't find a particular deb, i use checkinstall to make one from the source code... it's easy.
<tritium> gezanda, please do follow Seveas advice, rather than ubuntuguide's.
* [eDu]  is away: Away at the moment
<Bladlus> Hi. When trying to play a file in rhythmbox, it fails and I get this error in the console: Got error opening "file://.....mp3": Could not pause playback
<Bladlus> Could anyone help me?
<tritium> gezanda, java-package is in multiverse.  Do you have that enabled?
<gezanda> yes
<john6000> wow linus has a company linus trovaldus
<john6000> http://www.transmeta.com/
<concept10> tritium: im trying to move a red hat specific program from fedora core to Ubuntu/Debian.  Trying to complete a goal of the next Ubuntu releasre
<jeroen_> john6000, that's not Linus Torvalds' company, he used to work there
<john6000> oh
<john6000> thanks
<tritium> gezanda, you should probably do a "sudo apt-get update" then.  If you have multiverse enabled, you should find it
<jeroen_> john6000, he doesn't work there anymore though
<john6000> ok
<john6000> know him?
<jeroen_> no
<john6000> how does he make money?
<jeroen_> read his book though
<Svart> does anyone know how to play movies using the ubuntu live cd(warty)?
<john6000> ok
<jeroen_> he gets paid by OSDL
<john6000> osdl?
<Seveas> www.osdl.org
<zenlunatic> Svart, I doubt its possible.
<Fator_Dee> open source development lab?
<concept10> people give him money because he is cute
<Svart> how come?
<tritium> concept10, I see
<Bladlus> Does anyone know?
<chrisss> i mounted my ntfs partition on /windows... how do i get a (non-root) user to be able to view it
<tritium> Well, in that case, there certainly will be no .debs ;)
<john6000> oh i see
<concept10> tritium: no .debs is probably correct
<Seveas> chrisss, give the good mount options :)
<Svart> zenlunatic,  how come?
<chrisss> ???????
<zenlunatic> Svart, Because the livecd doesn't contain the software.
<Gianmaria> just curious, which kernel did you chose at installation, what are the differences?
<Seveas> chriss: a line in the fstab should look like this: /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    ro,uid=dennis,gid=dennis,fmask=0333,dmask=0222 0 0
<mirak> hi
<chrisss> ok.. thanxxx
<Seveas> chrisss, but then with your name instead of mine :)
<chrisss> obviously
<mirak> I am on breezy and can't modprobe fglrx
<Svart> it has a movie player, isnt it a bit moronic to include a movieplayer but no codecs?
<mirak> what should I do ?
<Seveas> mirak, there is no linux-restricted-modules package for breezy yet
<jeroen_> john6000, http://www.osdl.org/newsroom/press_releases/2003/2003_06_17_beaverton.html
<topyli> mirak: get a stable distribution? :)
<Seveas> switching to breezy is also very unadvisable
<mirak> Seveas: can I compile it from source ?
<Seveas> mirak, if you don't know these basic things, DON'T use breezy...
<Seveas> it's gonna be much more unstable the next weeks
<mirak> Seveas: I have done it already on mandrake and debian, but I want to know how it is on ubuntu
<zenlunatic> Svart, its not moronic its due to patent issues.
<chrisss> fk Thank You!!!
<mirak> it's too late I can't switch back
<chrisss> s/fk/NULL
<zxc> how do you open an file in terminal
<thenuke> zxc: depends on a file :o
<Seveas> zxc, define 'open a file'
<Fator_Dee> zxc: what kind of file
<Seveas> cat filename is a way :o)
<mirak> so any hint ?
<Seveas> mirak, yeah: reinstall hoary
<zxc> it's a Mathematica "executable" - in properties it says Shell Script
<mirak> Seveas: no it will take ages and I will loose my config
<Seveas> zxc, ./MathInstaller
<thenuke> mirak: Just do not use breezy if you dont have what it takes :D
<butcher_> hi
<Fator_Dee> mirak: you could save you configs somewhere
<Svart> zenlunatic, I am well aware of that, but I would really like to watch som movies before i get my new computer and the Totem is teasing me with its inability to play stuff..
<zxc> Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<zxc> Warning: X locale modifiers not supported, using default
<zxc> Caught 'Segmentation Fault', shutting down
<topyli> mirak: ubuntu's development versions are (at this point of the release cycle) much more unstable than debian unstable
<zxc> any idea how to sort that out?
<Fator_Dee> mirak: email them to yourself for an example :-p
<Svart> zenlunatic, wich makes me one frustrated user
<mirak> Fator_Dee: I have of course antoher partition
<mirak> that's not the problem
<mirak> anyway fglrx is an issue even on hoary because it's not updated always along the kernel
<mirak> not now of course, but it was
<Seveas> zxc, mathematica installed fine for me, try setting your locale to C or english before installing
<mirak> :)
<mirak> anyway there is no reason to not learn
<zxc> how do I set my locale to C? it's in UK English :/
<zenlunatic> Svart, hopefully you'll learn where to place the blame
<Svart> he :)
<mirak> by the way ot's not wise to say use hoary since you just can't reply yourself to the question
<mirak> just don't reply
<mirak> if you don't know
<tritium> mirak, it is wise to suggest that you use Hoary.  In fact, did you read the topic?
<tritium> You're asked to please not use Breezy yet.
<mirak> I probably read it
<mirak> one day
<Seveas> zxc, are you still ther, sorri, i was busy...
<tritium> mirak, it changes from time to time
<mirak> anyway I will just rebuild the module
<mirak> lol
<mirak> that's not very hard
<mirak> I just though I could go a bit faster by having just an hint
<mirak> but no
<tritium> mirak, Seveas gave you the needed hint regarding the lack of linux-restricted-modules
<mirak> apt-cache search fglrx helped me
<Seveas> mirak, it's not possible to give hints on using breezy, it's too unstable for that
<mirak> but in fact I tried to get the source
<cavedive1> Hmm.. When is the right-click on mp3-file bug gonna be fixed ?
<Seveas> we don't even know whether fglrx can work with the current kernel
<mirak> apt-get source fglrx-kernel-src tried to load the full 44Mb of sources
<mirak> in fact I just need to install the sources
<mirak> I mean the src package
<mirak> I didn't knew that
<mirak> it was my question in fact :)
<mirak> Seveas: mmm why not ?
<mirak> Seveas: I will tell you then
<mirak> the way how modules are bound to the kernel is anoying in linux
<Fator_Dee> is there an image viewing program that can handle image files inside zip,rar,tar,etc... files?
<Fator_Dee> so that I wouldn't have to extract the,
<Fator_Dee> *them
<Seveas> Fator_Dee, use archive manager for that
<Seveas> they have to be extracted transparently anyway and archivemanager can do that
<Fator_Dee> lets see
<mirak> ok module-assistant wont help ^^
<Fator_Dee> Seveas: well it works (kind of) but you have to open every file separately :-\
<mirak> I have installed the sources, and it put them in /usr/src/ and I extracted and it was put accordingly in /usr/src/modules
<Fator_Dee> I mean, you can't browse the archive with the viewer which makes it a hassle
<mirak> is it normal that module-assistant doesn't list it ?
<Seveas> Fator_Dee, can't nautilus look inzide compressed files (i dont use nautilus too much, so i could be telling rubbish here)
<Fator_Dee> I use xfce
<Seveas> mirak, for unstable os'es yes
<Seveas> there the unexpected is as normal as the expected
<mirak> I just ask if it's like that on hoary then
<mirak> but you just don't know
<mirak> so why doing phylosophy ?
<Seveas> on hoary there is linux-restricted-modules :)
<Seveas> (and yes, on hoaru module-assistant works too)
<mirak> with fglrx ?
<Seveas> yes
<savio[ubu] > hi all
<savio[ubu] > http://www.ubuntuitalia.it/index.php?option=com_simpleboard&Itemid=47&func=view&id=4782&catid=15 <--- can you help me?
<Fator_Dee> Seveas: and it seems nautilus can't see inside compressed files
<savio[ubu] > how can i change splash screen in ubuntu?
<Seveas> savio[ubu] , which splash screen: grub, gdm, an application?
<lolobd> how can i close the X session?
<savio[ubu] > gnome
<Seveas> lolobd, what do you mean
<lolobd> I mean, get to a shell without having X running on another
<Seveas> savio[ubu] , the login screen or the screen that shows progress between hitting the logging button and having a complete desktop?
<zenlunatic> any reason why apt-get would stop downloading large packages in the middle of progress?
<qs^chaoticoz> hey there :>
<Seveas> lolobd, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nanot3ch> hey, does anyone know of a plugin for XMMS like the Gaim System Tray icon?
<savio[ubu] > Seveas: two
<Seveas> zenlunatic, network problems maybe?
<Dalkus> zenlunatic, maybe your internet connection got interupted
<lolobd> thanks seveas ill try that
<Fator_Dee> zenlunatic: network problem? not enough disk space?
<zenlunatic> Guys, I'm on irc with the same connection.
<Seveas> lol :)
<Fator_Dee> on the other end
<Fator_Dee> the network problem
<Seveas> but network can have problems at ubuntu's end or somewhere in between
<neighborlee> how does ubuntu legally make the nvidia-glx available ,,as in im told its not distributable for free ..i'm being told this by a OP in #mandriva..???
<Seveas> savio[ubu] , doesn't system->preferences->theme help?
<savio[ubu] > Seveas:  ok :)
<Dalkus> neighborlee, it is distrubuted for free, its just not open source - I think
<savio[ubu] > for cursors of mouse?
<savio[ubu] > (Excuse-me for my english, but, i'm italian boy :(
<Dalkus> he neabs free as in freedom, not beer.
<neighborlee> Dalkus, that was my understanding
<Seveas> savio[ubu] , install gcursor for that
<savio[ubu] > devo
<savio[ubu] > gcursor
<savio[ubu] > apt-get install gcursor?
<savio[ubu] > :P
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> Dalkus, you're right
<Seveas> there are some binary-only parts
<Dalkus> :)
<dash> heh what's going on with the dbus package in breezy
<Seveas> dash, massive api breakage
<Seveas> so yeah, breezy is broken :)
<dash> wooooo
<dash> guess i'll upgrade later, then! :D
<Seveas> read the changelog: * New upstream version, now with 97% more api breakage
<dash> awesome
<Amaranth> the new dbus should be the last major API change
<Seveas> well
<Seveas> apart from c++
<dash> Amaranth: this time for sure! ;)
<Amaranth> appearently the hope is that this version + bugfixes can be 1.0
<crimsun> until the next big api change!
<Seveas> but that's an abi change :)
<Seveas> o you mean just dbus, i thought you meant in breezy ;)
<AElfwine> hi
<Amaranth> yeah, just dbus
<dash> ok, i will be patient ;) thanks
<AElfwine> is it possible to make ubuntu compatible with windows encoding (non UTF-8) ? Some music files looks ugly :(
<neighborlee> nm
<zenlunatic> wtf my apt timed out on ubuntu.com repositories
<Fator_Dee> zenlunatic: it got bored
<Seveas> lol :)
<Amaranth> zenlunatic: Welcome to the internet. :)
<Fator_Dee> In case of doubt, make a joke
<evilmegaman> anyone hear me?
<AElfwine> no
<evilmegaman> ok good :)
<evilmegaman> just had to see if anyone can respond to me
<Seveas> no, shout a little harder please :)
<evilmegaman> My internet connection keeps going out so I have to make sure that I am still connected ;)
<Seveas> evilmegaman, keep a ping/mtr/bwm running in a terminal :)
<zxc> Seveas, I went afk but what does it mean by "Local C or whatever" it relation to Mathematica
<evilmegaman> Ok :) thanks
<abarbaccia> hey all - i want to learn how to get involved with ubuntu development - can someone help me out with a good way to start?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: you're in u-motu, no?
<Seveas> zxc, the locale is the language in which everything is displayed
<zxc> hmm, I'm running English UK, so I guess I'll have to change this to Americano? And if so how?
<Seveas> zxc, try: LOCALE=EN_us ./MathInstaller
<Seveas> on one line
<abarbaccia> crimsun, yes - but i dont know where to start
<zxc> I'm not installing but yeah I'm running
<Seveas> ah ok
<Seveas> it installed fine?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: there's a page on the wiki outlining how to contribute
<zxc> Yup
<abarbaccia> crimsun, it would be great if someone would let me like tag along - or package something easy so i can learn the process
<crimsun> abarbaccia: also, wiki/DeveloperResources
<Seveas> i only had the problem that all fonts looked extremely ugly in mathematica
<crimsun> abarbaccia: are you in u-love?
<zxc> well, I installed it to zxc/home/ as it wouldn't install properly in usr/local/ but apart from that it was fine
<abarbaccia> crimsun, no, not yet
<Seveas> does LOCALE=EN_us ./Mathematica work?
<zxc> Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<zxc> Warning: X locale modifiers not supported, using default
<zxc> Caught 'Segmentation Fault', shutting down
<zxc> same error
<neighborlee> can someone PLEASE say how its legal for ubuntu/debian to offer the nvidia-glx legally??
<Seveas> neighborlee, afaik it IS legal to redistibute it
<crimsun> neighborlee: it says so in the license
<neighborlee> welll this nut in #mandriva says otherwise
<Seveas> can you give me an authoritative source that proves me wrong?
<crimsun> neighborlee: that nut is wrong
<Seveas> #mandriva is not an authoritative source...
<neighborlee> crimsun, I thought so
<Seveas> why beleive them and not us?
<abarbaccia> crimsun, okay - im going to read on the wiki some - thanks for the advice/link
<ivoks> crimsun one can find you everywhere :)
<crimsun> ivoks: :)
<resiak> neighborlee: Read its license?
<zxc> hmm, you know Ubuntu (not the login in screen) but when you actually physically press enter a brown blank screen pops up. Anyway of changing the colour?
<neighborlee> resiak, I never did as I trust debian to do the right thing
<Recyclable> yo doods
<neighborlee> resiak, I know how anal they are about license so <G>
<resiak> neighborlee: So do I, but I'm just saying that that's the authoritative source.
<Seveas> 2.1.2 Linux/FreeBSD Exception. Notwithstanding the foregoing terms of Section 2.1.1, SOFTWARE designed exclusively for use on the Linux or FreeBSD operating systems, or other operating systems derived from the source code to these operating systems, may be copied and redistributed, provided that the binary files thereof are not modified in any way (except for unzipping of compressed files).
<Seveas> verbatim copy from the license
<Recyclable> guys, i'm having a real problem in getting the flashplayer plugin installed for firefox.
<aVeedo> are you running 64?
<Recyclable> yes
<Recyclable> A64
<aVeedo> I have the same problem
<Recyclable> 3000+
<Recyclable> aha.
<zxc> Recyclable, pretty sure it doesn't work on AMD64
<Seveas> indeed
<zxc> along with Realplayer
<Recyclable> :\\
<Recyclable> why not?
<AElfwine> I had the same pb, until I decided to install i86
<AElfwine> x86
<aVeedo> I saw a wiki for gentoo that made it owkr on 64
<Recyclable> :(
<March-RX8> hello
<Recyclable> that am the sucks
<aVeedo> so it's possible, but I don't know of any specific tutorials for ubuntu
<Recyclable> k
<aVeedo> sucks, doesnt it
<ivoks> heh
<Recyclable> yes.
<Seveas> hello March-RX8
<Recyclable> No weebl and bob for meeee :'(
<Seveas> aaaaahh, weebl & bob :o)
<zxc> xD
<Recyclable> yes :D
<Seveas> PIE!
<Recyclable> try pie, try
<Seveas> but let's stay on-topic here :)
<Recyclable> heard about ubuntu through weebl forums :P
<resiak> Piepiepiepiepiepiepie!
<Recyclable> want pie now!
<Recyclable> :P
<Seveas> lol, so it is on topic now :)
<Recyclable> yes
<Recyclable> hahaha
<topyli> humans need pie
<Recyclable> yes
<aVeedo> french silk pie
<{Cricket}> Hey guys got a question... I have a friend that is using ubuntu and hes having trouble with jre in the .bin filetype it is having trouble extracting the .bin and therefore won't let him continue with the installation of jre what file is it that he needs to get to make it able to extract the .bin correctly?
<Seveas> {Cricket}, install java-package and run make-jpkg filename_of_java_bin
<Seveas> then dpkg -i the_created_debfile
<{Cricket}> thanks Seveas =)
<topyli> yes
<Mahl> Hey its me again :P Is there any way to convert my fat32 disk to linux fs without loosing data within linux?
<lolobd> I am trying to get my tvout working, i made a device2, monitor2 and layout2 on my xorg.conf file for the tv, but when i startx with layout2, it still goes to the lcd monitor.. could this depend on the BusID parameter?
<Seveas> that's impossible Mahl
<topyli> Mahl: no
<Mahl> damn
<Mahl> So I would have to make all backup first
<aVeedo> Borrow a hardrive
<usynic> any of you use mplayer-plugin ?
<Recyclable> hmmmm
<topyli> Mahl: that's a good idea :)
<Mahl> the delete partition and convert to linuxfs
<neighborlee> Seveas, i'm not a lawyer but that would seem to indicate that its legal..is that your take ?
<Mahl> then copy over files?
<Kano> hi
<topyli> Mahl: yes
<Recyclable> couldn't he bring the filesover from the fat32 to linux then delete fat32
<Recyclable> brb gotta make lunch
<Seveas> neighborlee, it says that it is legal to distribute the binary files in .debs or .rpms
<Seveas> so the #mandriva guys talk bull[censored] 
<Kano> could anyone tell me if there are kernel patches for hp laptop support in the kernel?
<neighborlee> Seveas, that my take as well yes
<Mahl> well its about a hundred gigs
<neighborlee> Seveas, agred
<neighborlee> agreed
<Seveas> Kano, what do you need to see supported
<Seveas> Kano, my HP works fine without patches
<zxc> would a swap improve my performance on games like flightgear?
<neighborlee> Seveas, LOL
<Seveas> zxc, very likely
<topyli> Seveas: it doesn't say that. otherwise, debian would probably distribute it in non-free
<Kano> Seveas: i just want to know, i have no hp, but some said some button would work with ubuntu
<zxc> how do I create a swap now (after install)
<IcemanV9> usynic: mplayer-plugin runs just fine on my box
<usynic> IcemanV9: works fine on mine too... but I notied the latest version doesn't have stop/play/fullscreen buttons
<Seveas> topyli, then where do you see that it;s not allowed????
<usynic> IcemanV9: how do you operate it?
<Mahl> Oh well im buying a 250 gig hdd anyhow
<Slee> hi
<Seveas> Kano, there is a little userlevel trick needed for the volume and lock buttons
<goldfish> hi Slee
<Seveas> but no kernel patches
<IcemanV9> usynic: ah. dunno about that one.
<usynic> IcemanV9: mplayer hotkeys don't work either
<Slee> can I ask a quesiton here?
<Kano> Seveas: could you tell it to me?
<goldfish> Slee: Of course.
<Seveas> Slee, yes
<Slee> I've just burnt ubuntu 5.04 on CD
<Seveas> Kano, sure, but there's a webpage that explains it better, hang on
<IcemanV9> usynic: didn't go far -- i was satisified with it for now :)
<topyli> Seveas: i'd have to check the license to answer that. i'm only trusting debian policy here :)
<Slee> and tried to install, but the installer don't recognize my partitions
<Seveas> topyli, bad call
<Slee> is this known problem?
<Seveas> debian legal is filled with fanatists
<topyli> true
<topyli> but wise too
<Seveas> Kano, http://www.cs.duke.edu/~reynolds/nc6000-linux.html it's just for that type though
<Seveas> but google is your friend for other types :)
<Slee> I have a mandrake currently, and I'd like to erase the partition mounted at / and replace it with unbuntu
<Seveas> topyli, go and read the nvidia license
<Seveas> it's very short
<Seveas> http://www.nvidia.com/object/nv_swlicense.html
<Slee> any idea?
<Kano> Seveas: the whole trick is using xmodmap?
<Seveas> and setkeycodes
<aVeedo> If you want ot install it over your old mandrake (loosing all your stuff) then just install it.
<Seveas> xmodmap isnt even needed
<Seveas> the gnome config tool can handle the raw keys
<Kano> Seveas: i do not use gnome
<Seveas> Kano, maybe xfce ot kde tools recognize it too, no idea about that
<k9mateo> its secure Ubuntu??
<Seveas> k9mateo, by default: very secure
<topyli> Seveas: see 2.1: customer may install a single copy of the software on a single computer,, and may not .. copy the software
<k9mateo> ok...thanks
<Seveas> topyli, see 2.1.2: the linux exception :)
<topyli> ah
<Slee> (goldfish): you remain silent?
<Seveas> that's what i pasted here
<Kano> too easy... but thanks for info
<eob84> has anone been able to configure bootsplash on ubuntu?
<k9mateo> too easy???
<topyli> Seveas: oh yes. modification is questionable though, beyond unzipping their binaries
<Seveas> eob84, grub bootsplash?
<Kano> Seveas: i thought it might be more complex
<Seveas> topyli, and more isn't needed to create debs :)
<eob84> Seveas, yes
<topyli> Seveas: too fuzzy for debian :)
<Seveas> eob84, there's excellent info about that on the wiki
<zxc> when you use synaptic when should the packages appear in your gnome thingy. As it seems to happen randomly, like one day a Debian Section appeared with all the stuff I've got...
<Seveas> topyli, as i said: debian legal is filled with fanatists
<Seveas> ;)
<dockane> if there is any bug in hdparm or problems with that tool regarding the intel carmel chipset, where should i find it ?
<blake> helow
<blake> what is the command to run rpm's
<Seveas> zxc, it depends on the package
<topyli> Seveas: and i said, true :)
<blake> is it
<blake> rpm -U webmin-1.200-1.noarch.rpm
<Kano> bye
<eob84> Seveas, not sure what you mean by that
<Seveas> blake, there is none
<blake> damn how do i run them
<Kano> thanks for help
<Seveas> blake, convert it to a deb with alien and run dpkg. But are you sure there is no deb?
<Seveas> blake, what are you trying to install?
<blake> webmin
<blake> 1.2
<Seveas> eob84, go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search there
<Seveas> blake, that is in the reposiitories
<blake> i know
<Seveas> ah, 1.180
<blake> but i'm not sure how to install it from the repositories
<zxc> Seveas, in what way?
<blake> there is too many of them
<Seveas> that's easy blake:
<blake> actually i did install it from there
<Sauron21> hi..I was wondering if glib and libc6(I am not sure this is ther right name) is the same thing?
<blake> and now i can't fid it
<Seveas> just pick the webmin base and all the modules you need
<blake> lol
<evilmegaman> Is there a howto on how to compile your own kernel?
<Seveas> zxc, some packages define menu entries, some don't
<blake> so i downloaded the rpm thinking it would be easyer
<Seveas> evilmegaman, on the wiki
<evilmegaman> ok cool
<evilmegaman> Thanks seveas
<Seveas> blake, it will NOT be easier, it will be more evil :)
<Fator_Dee> Sauron21: no, if they would be the same they would have the same name
<zxc> Seveas, but they're all defined under "Run"?
<Seveas> Sauron21, libc6 = core system functions glib = graphical functions
<Seveas> zxc yes, and from a terminal :)
<topyli> Seveas: anyway, it's good to be careful with legal stuff boys when you are a poor non-profit project
<agent> anyone get qemu 7.0 to compile?
<Seveas> topyli, absolutely
<k9mateo> insmod for the AWE64???????    is very very old.......
<k9mateo> isa
<Sauron21> well...I have been trying to install acouple of programs...and all I get is that I lack GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... ....but I know I have it installed....
<eob84> Seveas, there is nothing on bootsplash.... just usplash
<Seveas> Sauron21, do you try to compile them or run apt-get/synaptic?
<Seveas> eob84, hang on
<Sauron21> compile....
<Seveas> Sauron21, install libgtk2-dev
<Seveas> libgtk2.0-dev even
<Sauron21> ...installing
<davidr> anyone else forced to uninstall dom-inspector w/ the firefox security patch?
<davidr> i was going to file a bug
<Seveas> eob84, sorry, it was on the forum: www.ubuntuforums.org
<eob84> oh
<whyz> oi, what's the commandline package manager in ubuntu called?
<webmind> apt-get ?
<webmind> or dpkg ?
<franklin50> whyz: apt-get
<whyz> ok..
<Seveas> apt-get is the package-download-and-install tool
<Seveas> dpkg is the install-this-deb tool
<franklin50> it's amazing!
<Seveas> apt-get uses dpkg internally :)
<Seveas> whyz, you might want to try aptitude too
<Seveas> it has an ncurses interface
<whyz> what's the switch for searching with apt-get?
<Seveas> (that means a gui-like interface in the terminal)
<Seveas> apt-cache search
<whyz> okidoki, thanks
<Seveas> so not apt-get :)
<Kejk_PL> is in Ubuntu aptitude?
<Seveas> yes
<Kejk_PL> so Aptitude is good idea for someone without XP with apt
<Seveas> synaptic would be better
<Seveas> but that's just gui
<Kejk_PL> hehe, yes, I forgot :)
<whyz> i'm trying to configure lufs, but it says it can't find kernel headers.. but the kernel headers are installed according to synaptic
<admx> Try linux-headers
<anto9us> anyonw know, is it possible to sync my ipaq hx4700 with ubuntu?
<mirak> whyz: I think you must create a link
<Seveas> k9mateo, bothering people privately is quite impolite, please don't do that
<mirak> from linux to the headers
<Kejk_PL> I have one question about synaptic: Do it support nine feature like in aptitude, when I am unninstaling software, it removes unneded packges too?
<Seveas> whyz, lufs is in hoary too
<eob84> Seveas, thanx... as it turns out there is a glitch in the 2.6.10 kernel that causes vesafb to mess up
<mirak>  linux -> linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/
<carthik> I just wrote a dvd using Nautilus, but Windows XP refuses to acknowledge the presence of data on the DVD - what did I do wrong?
<mirak> Seveas: do you know how I can make appear a module in module assistant ?
<Seveas> and if you want to compile it yourself, you need to apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<eob84> Seveas, atleast only for the debian release
<k9mateo> ok.....sorry
<eob84> Seveas, is it easy to compile 2.6.11 on ubuntu?
<carthik> Fator_Dee, I wrote the DVD, but it is not recognized in Win XP. would you know why?
<mirak> Seveas: I have added a file in /var/cache/modass
<Seveas> eob84, i believe it is available in universe
<k9mateo> not wise it
<eob84> Seveas, it is
<Seveas> mirak, please note that i can and will not help people who use breezy since that's undoable. Sorry.
<eob84> Seveas, just wondering if it compiled?
<k9mateo> sorry, seveas
<mirak> Seveas: I could be on hoary and ask this question too
<Seveas> download the source and find out eob84. Its presence in the archive means it's compilable :)
<mirak> Seveas: I don't ask you to resolve my problem
<Seveas> mirak, but i know you are not
<eob84> Seveas, none the less, thanx for your help... I may be able to fix my problem
<mirak> Seveas: so what ? I can still learn valuable informations
<mirak> Seveas: about how module assistant works for exemple
<Seveas> mirak, there are manpages too...
<mirak> Seveas: true
<mirak> Seveas: but if you don't know just say it
<cirkit_> hey  just got fluxbox in ubuntu with apt-get but im having a problem....there is no .xinitrc file in ubuntu???
<dabaSlon> .
<Seveas> ,
<Fator_Dee> ;
<Seveas> :
<dabaSlon> haha
<dabaSlon> no...
<chavo> cirkit_, just create the .xinitrc.
<cirkit_> will ~/.fluxbox/startup work the same?
<chavo> echo fluxbox > ~/.xinitrc
<blake> how do i open apache?
<whyz> using apt-get/cache or whatever, how do i see if a package is already installed or not?
<Seveas> blake, what do you mean?
<Fator_Dee> carthik: sorry, don't know why
<blake> wil it be in applications
<blake> ??
<blake> i mean will it be in apps
<Seveas> whyz, dpkg -l | less, or search for it in synaptic
<chavo> cirkit_, you using gdm?
<blake> the tolbar
<Sauron21> Seveas: it worked thx
<cirkit_> yeah
<Fator_Dee> carthik: does it work in ubuntu?
<dabaSlon> blake: it is a daemon, runs at boot.
<blake> i might have it installed already it i can't find it
<Seveas> blake, apache is a server, you have to configure it and start it
<Fator_Dee> (I assume yes, but...)
<Seveas> you'll never see it
<dabaSlon> open your browser, point to localhost...
<chavo> ok, I'm not sure how to autostart apps for fluxbox.
<Seveas> unless you go to your website
<dabaSlon> that will open your apache process on your computer.
<blake> how doi start it?
<Seveas> blake, *please* read the manual
<blake> and what about webmin is that the same way??
<Seveas> on httpd.apache.org
<blake> where is it
<Seveas> on httpd.apache.org :)
<amonkey> i have duplicate entries in my apps menu, how can i get rid of them? menu editor doesn't see multiples(in fact, i used it to make the entry that is in the duplicate folder)
<dabaSlon> blake, as well, a book on LAMP is pretty nice to learn out of.
<Kejk_PL> webmin: https://localhost:10000
<Seveas> amonkey, if no one answers now (i don't know it, sorry), ask Amaranth when he is active
<blake> what is lamp/
<Amaranth> amonkey: Are you using smeg?
<Seveas> Linux,Apache,MySQL,Perl/PHP/Python
<dataw0lf|w> linux apache mysql php
<amonkey> amaranth: i have no idea what that is
<dataw0lf|w> lapp is better
<mirak> Seveas: I have fnialy found where it was
<dabaSlon> xright, you wanna know about the LA part, it is interesting.
<dataw0lf|w> linux apache postgresql python
<kingsley_> How durable are Samsung's LCD monitors?
<Seveas> postgres dataw0lf ?
<mirak> Seveas: I can do it I tell you :)
<amonkey> amaranth: i was trying to add a shortcut, and it added a new folder for it with the same name
<Seveas> ah ok, you answered it ;)
<dataw0lf|w> seveas: that's correct ;)
<Amaranth> amonkey: Using smeg?
<makaveli> does anybody know how to get more workspaces
<makaveli> ?
<Amaranth> makaveli: right click on the workspaces area
<franklin50> Can someone tell me the difference between vncserver and vnc4server?
<amonkey> amaranth: using the menu editor
<Amaranth> it's in the preferences
<carthik> Fator_Dee, it does... but I had to give it to someone who's on XP
<makaveli> thanks
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sterling.freenode.net
<Seveas> vnc4server is simply version 4
<Seveas> vncserver is 3.7.X i believe
<franklin50> Seveas: Interesting.
<Seveas> franklin50, use apt cache show to see the details ;)
<Seveas> apt-cache show that is
<Fator_Dee> carthik: well, all I can say is that he is using a wrong OS :-p
<franklin50> Seveas: thanks!
<dabaSlon> Seveas: he wants to start apache from the apps menu...There is a filezilla server that works like that for windows.
<dabaSlon> and, it never connects for me...Windows...:)
<Seveas> dabaSlon, apache for windows can work like that too
<dabaSlon> yeah, I ghad that too, it breaks too.
<amonkey> does anyone know how to get the sound in quake3 to work under ubuntu?
<Seveas> but asking "how does apache work on linux" is simply too big a question for IRC
<dabaSlon> but after I started Linux, so, I never used it.
<dockane> i recognized that hda is far too slow ( hdparm -t : 2.3 MB/sec). than i saw that dma is disabled but 'sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda' returns : HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted. any idea ?
<linuxn00b> Hey, in windows 2000 I can see my ubuntu share over samba, but when it says "connect as" I put in my ubuntu user name and pass, and it still doesnt work.
<amichai> i keep getting an xkb error when i log in to gnome, anyone get that?
<dabaSlon> right, I offered to send him a eBook...
<Amaranth> amonkey: Ok, I'll assume you're using the old version. http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg <--download this to your home dir, open a terminal and run 'chmod +x installsmeg && sudo ./installsmeg'
<dabaSlon> so, he can read, or not...like that guy last night...wants to erase a hard disk with gtparted
<Seveas> dockane, you cannot use the ide_generic driver but need specific drivers for your chipset, there was a post on thin in the ubuntu-users or ubuntu-devel mailinglist recently
<dabaSlon> format it...
<Seveas> Amaranth, no smeg debs anymore?
<Seveas> or does the installer pull them in?
<Amaranth> Seveas: That's just a script to do all the hard work for you. Removes the old config, gets all the debs, installs them, and cleans up.
<dockane> Seveas, so its a commom problem? where do check if generic or some special driver is running ?
<Mike> guys do you know why i get this error while trying to load aa module
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<DenisG> hello guys.
<Mike> FATAL: Error inserting zaptel (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/misc/zaptel.ko): Invalid module format
<DenisG> give me your xscreensaver-dialogue.
<DenisG> i'm on gentoo, and i want it too.
<DenisG> give me. now.
<Seveas> DenisG, don't troll please
<Burgundavia> DenisG, this is not the correct place to ask
<Seveas> download the deb, extract it and take the splash
<dabaSlon> DenisG: awesome, denis.
<DenisG> it just is so great, i would love to have it on my PC :)
<dabaSlon> give it now, denis.
<linuxn00b> anyone?
<DenisG> bah. Don't you have a little bit of humour? :/
<Seveas> DenisG, simply download the debfile, or the deb source
<amonkey> amaranth: installing...
<fabio> hello ppl!
<Seveas> so you can compile it too
<hybrid_goth> fabio: hi
* Seveas gone to bed now (11pm here) see ya!
<DenisG> yes, thanks, i will do that :)
<exciton> does anyone in here know about temp shut downs? I am running kubuntu and and after a few mins it kills X and drops to a trem stating the the temp has reached 40C and the system is shuting down but I need to rase that because I have a hot running athlon xp thats safe to play up to the 60C range
<fabio> hybrid goth, do u know why in some document like CHM's I keep seeing small squares with little numbers inside instead of characters, eg.: 0097 instead of - ??
<dabaSlon> exciton: you wanna monitor those, I think.
<hybrid_goth> fabio: hmm maybe a interpertation error.. have you tried differnt fonts?
<dabaSlon> you using xchm?
<fabio> exciton, have u got some BIOS setting for that?
<amonkey> amaranth: installing smeg fixed my duplicate folder, but there is a folder i want to delete that doesn't come up in smeg
<fabio> dabaSlon, yes
<fabio> I am
<Amaranth> amonkey: whick folder is that?
<dabaSlon> fabio: in what language settings?
<Amaranth> err, which
<amonkey> Transgaming
<fabio> I think UK English
<amonkey> amaranth: it appeared after i upped to warty
<Amaranth> amonkey: They use a legacy menu, there is no way to delete it with the new spec.
<amonkey> hoary rather
<fabio> dabaSlon, I think UK English
<dabaSlon> oh, ok...
<ompaul> exciton, emm the way to deal with that is to include a working fan, it is a protection to safe the hardware from frying, there is no utility that I know that can deal with that - it is a hardware thing
<fabio> dabaSlon, anyway I do I check it
<exciton> what I really need to do is rase the shut down temp to say 60C but I did not even know that linux could shut down do to heat shy of with a afaik acpi based temp sensor
<ompaul> exciton, it is a/ it should be
<amonkey> amaranth: so i can't get rid of it?
<fabio> hybrid_goth, thanks I could try that!
<poopinaboot> whats the command for OOo that lets you select what kind of OOo project you want to start, like the generic one for all of them
<family> Hello, I installed the MYSQL server according to the ubuntuguide.org, how can i see if its running and how can i test the connection to it so i can get amaroK working w/ it?
<exciton> my bios is set to warn at 155F and shut down at 160F but when kubuntu shuts it down the warn temp is not even reached
<hybrid_goth> fabio: np hope it works
<Amaranth> amonkey: Not without manual hackery. It should be in /home/<your username>/.gnome2/vfolders/applications
<fabio> hybrid_goth, thank, will try just now, and see what happen :)
<topyli> poopinaboot: they're binaries called things like oowriter, oocalc, ooimpress
<fabio> dabaSlon, do u know some solution?
<dabaSlon> im just installing it now.
<dabaSlon> :-p
<poopinaboot> topyli: i think you misunderstood my question
<ompaul> poopinaboot, oomaster but tbh you can start anything from any started ooapplication
<topyli> oh, quite possibly :)
<poopinaboot> ompaul: I know, I just want the basic one to query me as to what type of project I would like to begin
<family> Is anyone capable of answering my question :)?
<amonkey> Amaranth: i deleted the point2play file in that folder, killed gnome-panel, but it's still there
<fabio> family, what is it?
<family> when I type this command in   mysqladmin -u root password <password> it says: mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<ompaul> poopinaboot, ahh the shell script you are about to write, that is the correct command ... ;-)
<family> Hello, I installed the MYSQL server according to the ubuntuguide.org, how can i see if its running and how can i test the connection to it so i can get amaroK working w/ it?
<Amaranth> amonkey: I don't know what to tell you. I know nothing about how the old system works.
<poopinaboot> ompaul: lol, mmkay
<topyli> poopinaboot: you want the dialog that asks you to open a template or create a new document?
<dabaSlon> fabio: oh, yeah, I can see it.
<poopinaboot> topyli: ummm, sure
<fabio> dabaSlon, do u know some solution :)
<poopinaboot> ahhh, oofromtemplate
<topyli> yes
<poopinaboot> thats the prog, thanks for your help everyone :)
<fabio> family, I dunno about amarok, about testing MySql u can always try <?php phpinfo() ?>
<poopinaboot> its easier than adding all the icons to my taskbar
<family> fabio: its not for a webserver
<fabio> family, oh right, sorry then
<amonkey> amaranth: thanks for your help
<dabaSlon> I just saw it.
<dabaSlon>  A fix would be to try to link these programs to wxgtk2.5 (unstable
<dabaSlon> development line) instead of 2.4, which I'v tried for xchm where it worked
<dabaSlon> fine. The only needed change there was the Build-Depends line in the control
<dabaSlon> file.
<ompaul> family, part of the question can be answered with type the following 'mysl'  after that type 'status' that will show if it is up and running
<dabaSlon> in fact, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11167&highlight=xchm
<dabaSlon> sorry
<family> ompaul: how can i change the root password?
<Fackamato> sudo passwd
<fabio> debaSlon, thanks will try and have a look at the link
<whyz> oi, i heard that x-window-system-core isjust a meta package which is no use and can be uninstalled.. i'm asking this because i want to get rid of the mesa drivers, which forces me to remove x-window-system-core
<whyz> but then ubuntu-desktop depends on x-window-system-core
<family> sry, root password for MySQL
<topyli> poopinaboot: ideally, you'd put some templates in the gnome Templates folder and use them :)
<ubuntuPIE> :D
<ubuntuPIE> hi
<ompaul> family, I have not done it in so long .. I forget let me try to remember
<family> nvm, i got it
<Amaranth> amonkey: I'll figure out how that format works and might make a converter.
<family> thanks for the help
<topyli> poopinaboot: then just create new stuff from the desktop instead of launching apps
<ubuntuPIE> this live CD rocks!
<dabaSlon> fabio: I am looking for the solution too:-p
<makaveli> does anyone know where the lockscreen file is so that i can set a keybinding to it?
<Fator_Dee> whyz: ubuntu-desktop is also a metapackage
<fabio> dabaSlon, as the forum says, wxgtk2.5 is probably the solution
<fabio> dabaSlon, but how to change them, via apt-get??
<whyz> Fator_Dee, so it's safe to just remove them too?
<dabaSlon> haha, I said I am reading it.
<fabio> dabaSlon, ops sorry :)
<dockane> i checked the ubuntu user mailing list archive for my dma issue and found the advice to put ' amd74xx ' to  /etc/modules. imho this is the driver for the chipset (the guy who was experiencing smiliar problens run a nforce4 mainboard) but how do i find out which driver i should to /etc/modules ?
<dockane> *add
<dabaSlon> fabio: :) http://pastebin.com/282890
<makaveli> anyone know where the executable file is for lockscreen
<makaveli> i need to set a keybinding to it
<dabaSlon> im looking...:)
<fabio> dabaSlon, thanks I am trying to use Synaptic to do the job and see what happen
<Jormundgand> What do I need to do to change the name of an account?
<makaveli> also does anyone know how i would set a program to start up when the computer starts up?
<Burgundavia> makaveli, when you login or when it starts up?
<makaveli> when i log in?
<makaveli> i need to load 3ddeskd when i login so i don't have to manually aquire my desktops
<ompaul> family: mysqladmin - u root -p password <-- that is what you want
<Burgundavia> ok, add it to your gnome session
<family> I got it, thanks
<Burgundavia> system-->prefs-->sessions
<makaveli> how do i do that
<fabio> dabaSlon, thanks, but that's still confusing :P
<makaveli> sweet
<makaveli> thanks
<dabaSlon> fabio which, the forum? I just dont know where his "control" file is...for xchm
<makaveli> did anyone find the location of lock screen?
<dabaSlon>  The only needed change there was the Build-Depends line in the control file.
<dabaSlon> hah, a treasure hunt.
<fabio> dabaSlon, oh right, so how u done it exactly then, cos I am still new to it!
<bruno> ba c pas cela
<bruno> toujours rien
<bruno> je vais le re installer..
<tritium> bruno, #ubuntu-fr
<K_Dallas> bruno: join #ubuntu-fr
<dabaSlon> fabio, I am trying to figure it out too...:)
<K_Dallas> which is an 18+ chan btw ;)
<fabio> dabaSlon, kk, yes, cos I am trying to see where Build Depends is
<besian> what terminal does ubuntu use?
<bruno> Preconfiguring packages ...
<bruno> (Lecture de la base de donnes... 59121 fichiers et rpertoires dj installs.)Prparation du remplacement de mozilla-thunderbird-locale-fr 1.0.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (en utilisant .../mozilla-thunderbird-locale-fr_1.0.dfsg-1ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<bruno> Dpaquetage de la mise  jour de mozilla-thunderbird-locale-fr ...
<bruno> Paramtrage de mozilla-thunderbird-locale-fr (1.0.dfsg-1ubuntu1) ...
<drfanatic> Ijoin #ubuntu.de
<dabaSlon> so you know which file is the control one?
<K_Dallas> bruno, yoohoo?
<dabaSlon> drfanatic: lol...
<bruno> sorry
<bruno> it is a mistake
<K_Dallas> ;)
<dabaSlon> it is a mistake
<besian> what terminal does ubuntu use?
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> 7
<Jormundgand> besian: gnome-terminal.
<K_Dallas> besian: isnt it gnome-term
<besian> ok thank you :D
<makaveli> ?
<fluideye> anyone know why during boot i get pcmcia cant find power supply looped over and over (about 2 minutes) before it moves on and finishes loading
<bruno> bye
<sladen> fluideye: nope.  Please report it as a bug
<mirak> hi
<mirak> is it possible to do an install from the live cd ?
<Rubin> where are the vt's configured?
<K_Dallas> mirak: no
<sladen> mirak: in the next version, it will be
<fluideye> sladen  it happened after configuring wifi
<mirak> ah
<mirak> ok
<mirak> can I do an install from a warty cd ?
<mirak> an upgrade after ?
<mirak> and
<thoreauputic> could someone on Hoary using xchat (2.4.1) confirm or denu that the /lastlog <nick> command fails ? I can'y get it to work with any user including a test default config user...
<sladen> fluideye: if you file a bug, you can put all the details in one place and the person who knows about it can follow it up with you.  It will be a very specific problem relating to that PCMCIA card and that model of laptop.
<fluideye> sladen thanks
<thoreauputic> I meant "deny" of course :)
<sladen> fluideye: and will likely require a workaround
<sladen> mirak: yes, you can install from a warty CD and upgrade
<fluideye> sladen another question: how do i check on my sound card, it's detected but know volume
<nufan> Hello
<blake> how can i not be an owner of a folder if i am the only one on my computer!!!!! SOMEONE?
<Nintendud> Hi, I just have a quick question... if I installed ubuntu on a partition on a hard drive with fedora core 3 already installed, would it automatically recognize the partition so I could access the files, or do I need to do something special? also, will I be able to boot into both OS's after the install?
<blake> i want to own all of them
<ompaul> blake, that is not the way of gnu/linux/ubuntu
<fabio> Nintendud, I did the same but I lost Fedora
<blake> ok well how do i create a file in that folder?
<nufan> Nintendud: I believe you'll have to add the partition yourself
<dabaSlon> blake, there is root...and apache, so tht apache can only get to some folders...
<Nintendud> fabio: could you access the files?
<blake> in root or sudo
<dabaSlon> throught the web server.
<ompaul> blake, which directory are you referring to?
<fabio> Nintendud, nope :(
<nufan> mount -t
<Nintendud> nufan: can you tell me how so I can do it right after the install?
<yann_> hi all
<Nintendud> mount -t? it's that simple?
<nufan> Sort of
<fabio> Nintendud, try to do a partition in Fedora before installing Ubuntu
<blake> i'm refering to the one that it didn't create for the files to go into
<yann_> i've a problem with cedega and steam
<nufan> mount -t /dev/hda(num) /mnt/fed
<yann_> anyone can help me ?
<fabio> Nintendud, try QParted, I think it is alright
<ompaul> blake, that does not make sense to me, can you try to explain it another way?
<nufan> You'll have to create /mnt/fed
<Nintendud> fabio: all I need to do is be able to access the files
<blake> it says it needs to be /var/www/foo/bar/index.html
<Fator_Dee> yann_: you might get bette help from #cedega
<Nintendud> I'm not going to overwrite the fedora partition
<nufan> And the /dev/hda(num) refers to the partition number
<edgordon> I need to sort of kid-proof a single user in a new ubuntu install. Is there a package that helps set this up? I am mainly concerned about limiting the apps the user can use.
<blake> but it only goes to www
<Nintendud> nufan: thanks
<blake> i need to create the folder foo, and bar
<fabio> Nintendud, u mean after u install Ubuntu?
<yann_> Fator_Dee, oki and on which server ?
<Nintendud> I'll probably install ubuntu tonight ^_^
<Fator_Dee> yann_: this
<yann_> lol ok
<yann_> thx
<blake> but somehow i found the index file
<ompaul> blake, foo bar are examples, they are not intended to be taken literally
<fabio> Nintendud, Ubuntu is pretty quick comparing to Fedora, it took 15mins on my budget pc nad I am a beginner !!
<blake> and it's not in the fo/bar directory
<blake> oooh
<blake> well
<thr1ce> haha
<thr1ce> try installing crux
<nufan> Nintendud: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25200
<blake> myapache says it will be that
<Nintendud> nufan: thanks for the help!
<blake> The default directory index is index.html, meaning that requests for a directory /foo/bar/ will give the contents of the file /var/www/foo/bar/index.html if it exists (assuming that /var/www is your DocumentRoot).
<nufan> I'm on a mac, but I'm certain it's exacty the same process
<Nintendud> fabio: yeah I'm switching to ubuntu because of the speed.. I'm on a Pentium II 400 mHz
<thr1ce> Nintendud, you should run another distro without gnome
<fabio> Nintendud, you will gain
<blake> so your saying that that's not my document root/
<blake> something else is?
<fabio> Nintendud, a lot of speed
<Nintendud> thr1ce: why without gnome?
<Nintendud> I'm running windows xp with this thing
<thr1ce> it's a resource hog
<fabio> thr1che, why?>
<blake> and where ever my document root s is where that index file is??
<Nintendud> so I'm pretty sure gnome would be fast
<Nintendud> and isn't gnome faster than KDE?
<thr1ce> or try xfce, that's a great blend
<Nintendud> xfce is nice
<blake> is that correct?
<Nintendud> I used it.
<fabio> Nintendud, I like gnome too
<ompaul> blake, the document root is specified in the /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Fator_Dee> Nintendud: xfce would be a better choice regarding speed
<Fator_Dee> and it's good also
<thr1ce> Nintendud, um...depends on the compile; I personally prefer kde to gnome, but either one is getting very nice and developed
<Nintendud> Fator_Dee: yeah I know
<nufan> Is it possible to install Fedora 4 onto an external hard drive and keep Ubuntu on my internal hard drive?
<thr1ce> xfce being my personal favorite; they did HUGE improvements to XFCE 4.2
<shinu> why cant i do ls *.txt?
<shinu> it says: ls: invalid option -- e
<ompaul> Shinu you can
<fabio> shinu, strange
<ubuntuPIE> ls -e?
<trandom> Sorry to just butt in like this : but can someone point me in the direction of a good beginners site or something to help me get to grips with linux??
<blake> i have apache 2 so it might be diffrent
<blake> i mena
<blake> apache 1
<thoreauputic> shinu: try ls -b *.txt
<ubuntuPIE> :P
<lamont> shinu: you have a file named '-e*.txt'
<thr1ce> trandom, break things, then learn how to fix them
<lamont> try ls -- *.txt
<Burgundavia> trandom, what kind of help do you need?
<nufan> trandow: ubuntuguide.org
<ompaul> blake, well have look for httpd.conf then
<trandom> it's not much help
<ubuntuPIE> ls -- -e*.txt
<thoreauputic> shinu, one of your files has a weird name
<shinu> ow yes...
<trandom> i need to know how to compile stuff etc...
<shinu> sorry for that...
<shinu> had a file named -name.......
<shinu> thanks a lot :D
<ubuntuPIE> :>
<shinu> thanks lamont ^^
<lamont> trandom: you looking for a beginning linux developers guide, or a linux users guide?
<xet7> trandom: for ubuntu specific faqs:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<lamont> (no need to compile stuff to just use the thing...)
<Burgundavia> trandom, why do you need to compile stuff?
<fabio> Guys, does anyone know what this file is: Build-Depends line in the control
<fabio> file. on xchm??
<trandom> well... things like bittornado for example
<lamont> fabio: ??
<trandom> they dont just run themselves
<fabio> lamont, sorry, I mean the control file
<lamont> trandom: add universe, and it's probably there - everything else is...
<trandom> or at least i cant get it to...
<lamont> fabio: you trying to understand what a Build-Depends line means, or a particular instance of one?
<blake> i found it
<blake> and it's in the same place as you said
<k31th> yo...
<fabio> lamont, i have got a little prob with xchm, it displays little squares instead of characters, e.g 0097 instead of - so I tried thos fourm:
<fabio> lamont, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11167&highlight=xchm
<lamont> trandom: but outside of the ubuntu faqs, not sure where to point you
<fabio> lamont, but is not very clear
<ubuntuPIE> what is the default root password on the liveCD?
<trandom> i'll look through them
<trandom> is ubuntu much like other distos?
<trandom> or is it much different?
<ubuntuPIE> its linux
<jp_> try it.
<ubuntuPIE> the liveCD rocks
<lamont> fabbione: Build-Depends in the control file is a statement of what packages must be installed in order to build this pacakge.
<timmow> trandom: have you been to tldp.org?
<lamont> the build daemons automatically install things to meet the build-depends, etc.
<Burgundavia> trandom, very similar to other ngome distros
<stormy73034> ok i apt-get tightvnc on my ubuntu pc now where can i configure it at
<trandom> kl
<lamont> ubuntuPIE: there is no root password on the liveCD - that account is locked.
<lamont> as is the ubuntu account
<nufan> Can you install linux on an external hard drive?
<fabio> lamont, any good?
<lamont> ubuntuPIE: and sudo gets you to root without a password.
<lamont> fabio:???
<hybrid_goth> nufan: yea
<fabio> lamont, I explained my prob, any solution?
<lamont> fabio: if the package requires anything beyond build-essential packages, it will never get into the archive until the build-depends line is correct.  So yeah, it's a good thing.
<lamont> fabio: ah, you're missing some unicode font packages, would be my guess.
<lamont> nfc which ones though
<fabio> lamont, oh right! Where do I get them>
<lamont> System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<nufan> hybrid_goth: any help?
<lamont> fabio: but, like I said, I have no clue what package you need to install...
<fabio> lamont, thanks,  so then have to look for fonts perhaps...!!
<andreu> hello
<nufan> My current plan is to install FC4 on external and have yaboot recognise the external hard disk
<trandom> how do you add packages to the package manager???
<thoreauputic> fabio: try running  apt-cache search unicode | grep fonts
<timmow> trandom: what do you want to add?
<poopinaboot> anyone know how to get a printable blank calendar?
<thoreauputic> fabio: there seem to be a few packages there
<trandom> timmow, bittornado
<timmow> trandom: you don't add packages as such, more locations of where to get packages from
<hybrid_goth> nufan: what do you want too do
<trandom> timmow, but how?
<timmow> trandom: on ubuntuguide.org enable extra repositories
<hybrid_goth> nufan: juss set your bios to boot from usb then install linux on it
<poopinaboot> anyone?
<fabio> thoreauputic, thanks I will try
<DenisG> poopinaboot: ever used LaTeX?
<poopinaboot> DenisG: no, what is it?
<nufan> hybrid: Install FC4 on an external hard disk (firewire)
<DenisG> ah, well, it is a typesetting software package that can print calendars with the correct settings
<DenisG> though its very complex as it is very powerfull
<andreu> hello, its posible copy data dvd with gnomebaker?
<timmow> trandom: also http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ because i think i remember the ubuntu bittorrent package is broken
<DenisG> you might want to look for another solution for your problem first.
<hybrid_goth> nufan: yes then set your bios to boot off firewire
<hybrid_goth> nufan: if they can
<trandom> timmow, ah ha
<trandom> timmow, cheers m8
<darkaudit> storm getting closer... shutting down...
#ubuntu 2005-05-20
<cirkit_> how do we apt-get the gkrellm themes?
<cirkit_> is it just apt-get install gkrellm-themes ?
<amonkey> anyone know how to get q3a sound working?
<fabio> thoreauputic, I am just downloading the few Unicode ones but from Synaptic
<lotusleaf> woo! only 18 hours left in my ubuntu download.. warp speed mr. 56k!
<Jormundgand> How do I hide an application's entry in the list of active applications?
<Xanadu> hello all
<Xanadu> what's happening tonight?
<fabio> ohhh, still that stupid prob!!! :(
<poopinaboot> grrrr, i just want to create a calendar
<poopinaboot> stupid stupid stupid
<lotusleaf> Xanadu: downloading ubuntu at 56k ;)
<lotusleaf> 5.xxK/s fun!
<Xanadu> lotusleaf you'll be wiating a while then ;)
<timmow> poopinaboot: open up a terminal, type cal :)
<Xanadu> how far r u?
<poopinaboot> timmow: I need a presentable, graphical calendar
<lotusleaf> timmow: only 18 hours left down from 30 some
<Xanadu> lotusleaf where in the world r u?
<lotusleaf> 271MB/615MB 44% complete
<lotusleaf> Xanadu: USA
<Xanadu> lotusleaf isn't there someone near u with ubuntu?
<lotusleaf> I know someone within a few steps of walking distance who has broadband but I don't wanna ask. So instead, I suffer. ;)
<Xanadu> i think it'll b quicker to drive ;)
<timmow> poopinaboot: sorry bad sense of humour
<lotusleaf> Xanadu: nope
<lotusleaf> Xanadu: well maybe
<timmow> lotusleaf:shipit.ubuntu.org
<Xanadu> lotusleaf i didn't think anyone in the US still had 64k connections
<Xanadu> lol
<lotusleaf> timmow: nothing has arrived yet but thx ;)
<poopinaboot> timmow: heh
<lotusleaf> Xanadu: I still have a 300 baud modem too ;)
<Xanadu> lotusleaf: ooh a collector's item! maybe u should set up a BBS with zModem
<ayralex> When I last upgraded my PC (bought a new case) I got rid of my 56k modem
<thoreauputic> poopinaboot: not sure exactly what you need but have a look at xfcalendar
<thoreauputic> poopinaboot: it's an xfce calendar but available a package
<lotusleaf> ayralex: aww, you just trashed the modem after all it did for you? :(
<thoreauputic> * as a
<lotusleaf> ayralex: I hope you let someone adopt it
<ayralex> I did let someone adopt it
<poopinaboot> thoreauputic: thanks, I'm just looking for a calendar of May that I can print
<shinu> do i make a .tar.gz archive with: tar -c backup/|gzip - > backup.tar.gz ?
<karljp> anyone know how to play dvds in totem? specifically ac3 audio?
<thoreauputic> poopinaboot: ah, I see
<karljp> I can watch the video, and I can play them with sound in xine
<thoreauputic> poopinaboot: surely you could find such a calendar on the web as an html file somewhere ?
<timmow> why does noone else seem to want to use wifi and ethernet???
<poopinaboot> thoreauputic: ummm, where?
<timmow> All configurations i can find are for one or the other
<thoreauputic> poopinaboot: :/ Google?
<timmow> i want both, so that ethernet goes down when wifi is plugged in, back up when wifi is out
<dockane> got problems activating dma for my ide drive. (maxtor 160 gb, onboard controller is udma3/ata66 capable). after searching in ubuntu user list archive i now believe its because of generic modules (ide-cd ide-disk ide-generic). am i right with that ? my system is an ibm intellistation m pro (intel 840 chipset)
<karljp> you need laptop-net
<karljp> timmow: that's designed to solve that problem
<karljp> and is slated for integration into breezy by default
<karljp> deals with network intfs they way you expect.
<bluemax> what is the best video player to use for nsv streams?
<jaggi> Hello my fello ubuntu'ers.  I'm new to ubuntu and I installed the opera*.deb package, but it's not in the menus.
<karljp> so no trying to dhcp on eth connections that don't have link, and more graceful failover
<timmow> karljp: you know any good docs for setting it up?
<karljp> apt-get install latpop-net and it just worked for my purposes
<jaggi> I'm not sure how to add it to the Applications menu
<karljp> it uses the eth when it's plugged in, the wireless if it's not
<paulproteus> bluemax: I have never heard of that streaming media extension.
<lotusleaf> hey, my 56k download of ubuntu will be done in 18 hours. If shipit doesn't send me my CDs before then, will I win a prize? :D
<timmow> karljp: does it do it on the fly, or do you need to reboot?
<ayralex> lotusleaf, yes: an ubuntu CD
<karljp> just does it.
<bluemax> paulproteus: nsv is nullsoft streaming video, it's winamp's internet tv format
<lotusleaf> lol
<lotusleaf> ayralex: score ;)
<paulproteus> bluemax: It seems mplayer and xine should both be able to play it.
<dockane> jaggi : if you are new to ubuntu www.ubuntuguide.org may be interesting for you. if you are looking to add somethin to application list you need a menue editor ircc.
* paulproteus is away for a while now
<sleeper> hi
<sleeper> can some one help me please
<karljp> not until you tell us what you want
<sleeper> someone have use john the ripper?
<thoreauputic> sleeper: once or twice
<bluemax> paulproteus: ok... i've tried mplayer because supposedly it can play nsv's but the problem is the stream is usually full and have to try several times to connect, so how do i turn on looping on mplayer? i can't find any button or anything in options. all i found was the command line -loop flag
<sleeper> i have instaled with my ubuntu
<timmow> karljp: thanks
<sleeper> but now i dont find it
<sleeper> where it install?
<dockane> to be precise : ""HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted " is my problem
<paulproteus> dockane: sudo?
<jaggi> recommend a menu editor?  (going to ubuntoguide.org too)
<cirkit_> hey guys was wondering what run level do i set to have text login for startx instead of a gui login?
<Fackamato> what's ubunto?
<gma> dockane, I had that message when I didn't have the correct module for my chipset loaded. have you checked that properly?
<cirkit_> 2-5 i think are all gui
<cirkit_> isnt there text mode?
<thoreauputic> sleeper: I think the command is just john, but run dpkg -L john | grep bin to find out
<dockane> gma, this is what i wrote above
<dockane> paulproteus, is definetly not my problem
<wdh> cirkit_, i dont think it is managed by a runlevel though.. i guess you can edit some gdm config file
<cirkit_> hmm?
<gma> dockane, not since I logged in you didn't. last thing I saw you say about it was what chipset you have, not which modules you've loaded.
<cirkit_> so how do you get text loging
<sleeper> ok thx
<CarlK> what do I have to apt-get to get aclocal ?
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: easy way is to uninstall gdm
<cirkit_> where is that located?
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: ?
<cirkit_> the gdm path
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: just uninstall gdm with synaptic or apt-get
<CarlK> hmm, how come I have /usr/share/aclocal/ but no aclocal command?
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: or run  ` sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<dockane> gma, i am running an intel 840 chipset. which module do i have to choose ? (my modules http://pastebin.com/282913 )
<timmow> how do i safely remove cardbus cards?
<timmow> ive just been pulling them out, but i'm not sure i should
<dockane> gma, maybe this helps, too : lscpi -v ( http://pastebin.com/282914 )
<timmow> cirkit_: do you need text login, and then start x?
<karljp> timmow: you're meant to be able to, though it depends on the card
<karljp> some drivers it's not recommmend, like the delkin cf reader for instanace
<gma> dockane, sorry, disappeared there for a bit.
<siplus> timmow: i have a button right next to it that i push
<dockane> gma, you were afk ?
<dockane> gma, or the pastebins have disappeared ?
<thoreauputic> timmow: cirkit_ left
<timmow> karljp: im getting a bad dmesg when i pull out my wireless card
<gma> no, I'd just hidden IRC behind another window
<gma> got the pastebins
<karljp> well, don't do that then :)
<karljp> even windows says you shouldn't
<dockane> gma , i see np
<karljp> just that it normally whines and puts up with it :)
<timmow> karljp: so i should rmmod ndiswrapper then pull it out
<karljp> timmmow: I believe so.
<karljp> I'm having a hard time finding the doc that says how to do this proeprly
<karljp> there's some notes that apply specifically to ndiswrapper
<karljp> but it was basically rmmod first
<cirkit_> since i dont have gdm anymore in ubuntu how do i pick between window managers?
<timmow> karljp: I get this even when the driver is not loaded
<timmow> karljp: PCMCIA: socket ce31442c: *** DANGER *** unable to remove socket power
<karljp> no idea sorry :)
<timmow> karljp: ok thanks
<karljp> bt that's better than what I get, which is the occasional kernel oops :)
<gsuveg> re
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: for example, run ` startx /usr/bin/fluxbox `
<gsuveg> anybody use dbdesigner ?
<cirkit_> i just run startx and fluxbox starts...i have a .xinitrc file in ~/.xinitrc now
<cirkit_> but how do i get a menu to pick kde or gnome?
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: you don't
<karljp> (that was what gdm was for!)
<cirkit_> so i cant pick any other wm?
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: unless there's a package for xtart in the repos
<cirkit_> oh crap
<cirkit_> sigh
<evilmegaman> when configuring my new kernel, would leaving things I didn't know about make the system slower?
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: I just told you hoe you ccan run any window manager above
<SymGeosis> evilmegaman, possibly.
<evilmegaman> oh
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: just specify the one you want
<SymGeosis> Everything uses memory, and has to be loaded. The more stuff to load the longer it takes.
<evilmegaman> That sucks. Should it take a while to compile the kernel image symgeosis?
<evilmegaman> oh
<gma> dockane, not having much luck...
<dockane> gma, what does that mean ?
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: like this is easier:  startx `which gnome-session`  or startx $(gnome-session)
<evilmegaman> But once it's past the boot process, It will be normal speed symgeosis?
<SymGeosis> evilmegaman, been awhile since I last compiled a linux kernel but it's not exactly considered "quick."
<cirkit_> startx gnome-session
<cirkit_> or startx kde-session?
<evilmegaman> ok
<gma> dockane, probably that I can't help you
<gma> but I'm still looking
<SymGeosis> evilmegaman, nothing should be too noticable.
<evilmegaman> ok cool :)
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: startkde - but that syntax won't work - see above
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: startx $(startkde)  should work
<jaggi> dockane, interesting.. I'm working with the files because the Help mentions using nautilus to edit the menus, but it doesn't seem to work.
<cirkit_> could i use a startup file in ~/.startup to start apps since i dont have gdm?
<SymGeosis> cirkit_, just copy your startx script and modify the client portion for startkde or gnomesession.
<dockane> gma, i basicly don't know what do replace in /etc/modules and what to put there instead (intel 840 /carmel)
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: was there a good reason for uninstalling gdm?
<jaggi> Under Help -> System Admin -> Customizing menus
<cirkit_> ls
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: I don't understand why you want a cli login when you don't know the commands you need
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, so that I could use .xinitrc or startup file since gdm wont allow me too
<dockane> jaggi, maybe you need to restart your window manager ? i  haven't tried that yet, sorry
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: yes it will
<jaggi> it mentions I can use nautilus, but I have to add menus to a certain URI.. the URIs it gives include: Applications menu for all users  	  applications-all-users:///
<cirkit_> it will?
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: use ~/.xsession and choose the default option
<evilmegaman> if I installed fglrx, Will I have to do modprobe fglrx to get it to use the fglrx drivers?
<jaggi> but the file browser (nautilus) doesn't accept that URI  :)
<jaggi> dockane, no problem.. if I figure it out, are you interested?
<evilmegaman> the new kernel is "it"
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: .xsession is the file to writ
<thoreauputic> *write
<dockane> jaggi, of course. do you speak german btw ?
<jaggi> the help does include this, and also includes information on the actual methods to add things by hand, using files (including the format of the files)
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: this is an example of asking the wrong question ...
<jaggi> no, English and some Spanish and Persian :)
<lotusleaf> He took the Windows CD, broke it, and gave thanks by installing Linux
<mirak> how to install the kernel when you are using deboostrap ?
<mirak> the instal fails
<jaggi> lotus, I installed ubuntu and the partitioning messed up my windows partition :(
<jaggi> windows won't boot now (I'm kind of happy about that.. but not really)
<jaggi> now all my partitions have the warning/error in fdisk, "Partition X does not end on cylinder boundary"
<lotusleaf> jaggi: that's not a bug that's a feature
<jaggi> last time I let the auto-partitioner handle the partitions for me.
<jaggi> lotus, but after I installed ubuntu, my windows blue-screens on boot.
<lotusleaf> jaggi: shame on you for installing Windows in the first place ;P
<dockane> jaggi, there is going to be something in gnome 2.12 : http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2005/05/036-gnome/menuedit.png
<jaggi> nah, not shameful.  Necessary for many softwares.  :)  I could be all "gung ho" about linux (I've been using it for 11 years)... but in the real world I have responsibilities and have to use some software, sometimes, which is windows-based :)
<jaggi> so, for those who HAVE to use windows ..
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, Im using gdm instead to make things easier....but for example the .xinitrc file I have does not startup apps
<unf> bona nit
<jaggi> anyhow :)
<Xanadu> anyone here installed postgresql?
<jaggi> looks like a menu editor.. that's nice.  In German :)
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: don't use .xinitrc - use .xsession in debisn based distros for this
<lotusleaf> jaggi: no one HAS to use M$:Windows, they CHOOSE to, whether they admit to it or not is another matter.
<Xanadu> i installed from synaptic and am not quite sure what to do from here - it won't let me make a database
<gma> dockane, try loading piix and running hdparm again.
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, can i see an example of your xsession please?
<cirkit_> i dont have one by default
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: and make sure you have an & after each app , and make the last line your window manager
<cirkit_> i have 3 choices of window managers
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: which apps do you want to start?
<dockane> gma, "modprobe piix" ?
<gma> yeah. long shot.
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, xset m 5 & xchat
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: post your .xsession in #flood
<jaggi> lotus, whatever :)
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, how about pastebin??
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: OK fine
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, i dont have an .xsession
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: *sigh* you need one
<thoreauputic> did you read what I said?
<lotusleaf> jaggi: you see? I win. ;)
<cirkit_> i have .xsession-errors
<jaggi> lotus, nah
<cirkit_> yeah but how can i paste what i dont have
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: you create the file
<Jormundgand> How do I get Eterm to automatically snap to the bottom of the buffer when displaying large amounts of data (e.g. after an apt-get update)?
<lotusleaf> jaggi: too late, you abandoned the plate! And while you weren't looking I fixed a new meal on it.
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: or just do  cp .xinitrc .xsession
<Jormundgand> It's currently simply filling the screen allotted area and then sitting there.
<jaggi> lotus, not worthwhile to dispute over the boundary of "have to".. actually, maybe it is!  :)
<jaggi> what's the definition of what "must be"?  :)
<cirkit_> so i can use the .xinitrc settings but renamed the file to xsession?
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: yes you can
<dockane> gma, :( http://pastebin.com/282920
<jaggi> lotus, windows are necessary for circulation and light :)
<exciton> I am having a porblem with my kubuntu install when my cpu hits 41C the system halts and shuts down stating crit temp reached and for an athlon xp 41C is like the temp it sits at when the computer its off lol any ideas on how I can rase the shut down temp or disable this all together because my bios does a great job of telling me when my cpu gets to hot all on it's own
<cirkit_> ok ill do that now
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: they do roughly the same thing - I won't go into the details
<Jormundgand> exciton: buffer overflow.
<gma> dockane, do you know if piix was already loaded?
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, ok good i have copied the .xinitrc file over to ~/.xsession and renamed it to that
<exciton> Jormundgand: ? What do you mean?
<Jormundgand> exciton: That, and you're in the wrong channel. Join #kubuntu. And use sentences.
<dockane> gma, nope sorry
<Jormundgand> exciton: Buffer overflow - line too long to stay in short-term memory.
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: when you log in with gdm just choose the default session in the sessions list
<dockane> gma, should have looked before
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, i can leave that file with the way it is already set right?
<_ToNhO_> i don't know why Ubuntu have a distribution with KDE
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: only if it does what you want
<exciton> Jormundgand: I have asked in #kubuntu I'm there now but no one seems to know what the problem is and this is a problem with linux not kde or gnome! so my dm has nothing to do with the problem
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, but in that xsession file down at the bottom i have a line "exec /usr/X11R6/bin/startfluxbox"
<cirkit_> should i delete that since i have more than 1 window manager to pick from?
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: that isn't where startfluxbox lives in Ubuntu
<gma> dockane, I'm afraid I've outlived my usefulness in that case.
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: type  ` which startfluxbox ` to see the path
<dockane> gma, thank you very much for your time and help
<gma> no probs
<Jormundgand> exciton: Fixing that depends entirely whether you use GNOME or KDE. It'll be a simple option fix, but I don't know where in KDE it is.
<gma> not that I was much use!
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: or just use ` startfluxbox` (it should be inthe path)
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, /usr/bin/startfluxbox
<thoreauputic> OK use that
<proegssilb> Can someone help me swap between installed bootloaders?
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, do i need to add any other of the window managers paths in that xsession file or just the fluxbox one?
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: sounds like you copied an .xinitrc from another distro
<exciton> Jormundgand: if you can tell me how to fix it in gnome I can do that I have both gnome and kde installed
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, i copied it from the slack box
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: umm.... .xsession just starts one at a time
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: slack does it differently
<exciton> I all was have a back up dm for when something goes wrong and if all else fails I can do just about everything command line
<cirkit_> but i only have the path for fluxbox in xsession. what if i start gnome or kde...xsession doesnt have the path, only for flux right
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: I suggest you use the package manager to install things: it takes care of all this for you
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: if you have gdm you just chooose the one you want
<cirkit_> ok
<cirkit_> ill test now
<bluemax> is there a way i can use a ; (semicolon) in a terminal command without bash using it as a separator?
<bluemax> a url i need to use includes it
<cirkit_> No what i wanted did not start at all
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, can you paste your xsession file in pastebin please?
<timmow> bluemax use \; instead of ;
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: I don't currently use .xsession, but I can probably find an example if you wait a minute
<cirkit_> ok
<flyerman> someone here who got GIMPSHOP run?
<bluemax> timmow: perfect, thank you
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: just join #flood and I'll post a simple example for you
<cirkit_> ok
<proegssilb> rephrase: Could someone help me get my (other) computer to the point where it can boot properly?
<timmow> proegsslib: maybe if you explain what is wrong
<anemiat1> does ubuntu have an option of KDE?
<proegssilb> timmow: In mandriva, I can only load a prompt. Assuming I can get grub set back up, ArkLinux will work, but LILO doesn't know about ark
<anemiat1> ??
<anemiat1> does ubuntu have an option of KDE?
<erpel> it's called (k)ubuntu
<timmow> proegsslib: i don't know about lilo, sorry
<anemiat1> got it
<anemiat1> thanks
<proegssilb> timmow: K, is there some way I can find grub and set it as the bootloader?
<nderjm> Greeting from Jamaica
<nderjm> I'm attempting to setup a DHCP Server on a Warty box
<anemiat1> when i install kubuntu, will I be able to keep windows and make dual boot?
<SymGeosis> flyerman, do you have a link for an Ubuntu package for GimpShop; As a long time PhotoShop user, I'm rather intrigued.
<nderjm> anyone with networking experience?
<nderjm> I've got the packages installed, and dhcpd configured
<Burgundavia> anemiat1, yes
<anemiat1> thanks again!
<nderjm> its accepting requests
<nderjm> but keeps saying "no free leases on 192.168.0.0"
<nderjm> i've been googling for hours, and no clue as to whats up
<chase> how do i install something as suid root? im trying to use smb4k, but im getting this error "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)"
<nanot3ch> chase: suid root? Are you installing the program as root to begin with, or as a user?
<timmow> proegsslib: you can use a live cd to install grub i think
<chase> im running it as a user
<chase> nanot3ch, i installed it from apt
<nderjm> so anyone have an idea what the deal is with the error message?
<Burgundavia> nderjm, what are you trying to do?
<nanot3ch> chase: Type sudo su to gain root access...then try running the program.
<nderjm> Burgundavia: Im setting up a DHCP server
<nderjm> Burgundavia: Its up and running
<nderjm> Burgundavia: But when clients try to connect, it says there are no free leases on subnet 192.168.0.0
<pjw> Is QT library under Ubuntu 64-bit?
<nanot3ch> chase: suid root is a problem with tmp files, I believe
<chase> right so i need to sudo every time i run the program? i cant just put it in the the visudo file?
<timmow> proegsslib: it would help if you have a working grub install.  Then you can add an option to menu.lst
<nanot3ch> chase: if you change permissions on /tmp for read / write, etc for all users...then you could run it as a user I believe.
<nderjm> Burgundavia: I have it spitting out the errors to the err stream, so i can see whats happening
<anemiat1> is there any similarity between arklinux and kubuntu?
<Burgundavia> nderjm, hmm, no idea
<timmow> bye everyone
<chase> nanot3ch, okay ill see what works
<nanot3ch> chase: alright...if none of that works...
<Burgundavia> anemiat1, ark is rpm, ubuntu/kubuntu is debian
<nanot3ch> chase: run "chmod 4755 /usr/bin/executable", as well as on any files connected to it...
<nanot3ch> chase: but I think the tmp fix should be your first try.
<chase> okay
<Unfrgiven> is anyone else having problems with the latest breezy ndiswrapper? i get an "operation not permitted" message when loading the driver (even as root).
<dockane> i ve got a similiar problem: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-May/034202.html   (not a cdrom but a ide hd). what should i add to the /etc/modules to get it working ? ( lspci -v/listmod : http://pastebin.com/282923 )
<nderjm> Greetings from Jamrock
<nderjm> Jamaica...
<shadeofgrey> okay i need help
<shadeofgrey> i installed cdrdao
<leitao> olease, i have a problem with my keyboard and ccedillha.. anyone with similar problem?
<shadeofgrey> and then installed k3b
<hybrid_goth> does mplayer play wma
<shadeofgrey> using apt-get
<shadeofgrey> is there a step i missed?
<nanot3ch> hybrid_goth: Yes, with w32codecs...it worked when I played CHOM, so it should.
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<shadeofgrey> because k3b doesnt show up in anty of my application menus liek it should and every time i run it from bash it runs but gives serious amounts of errors
<nanot3ch> shadeofgrey: It isn't broken is it? :P
<shadeofgrey> and i dont want to use nautilus to burn CD's
<shadeofgrey> nano:  if i had to guess id say its...  well om its way to being very broken
<cristian> pico
<nanot3ch> shadeofgrey: I mean in synaptic, does it recognize it as a broken program :P
<shadeofgrey> how do i remove k3b totally?
<shadeofgrey> i dunno
<shadeofgrey> what would it be under?
<nanot3ch> shadeofgrey: ...It will tell you when you open Synaptic if a package is broken :P
<leitao> romaia : ainda nao veio..
<leitao> sorry
<shadeofgrey> okay indtallation didnt generate any errors
<shadeofgrey> but its not in my programs list at all
<shadeofgrey> and i let packaghe manager do everything
<shadeofgrey> do i need KDE installed or something?
<nanot3ch> shadeofgrey: do killall gnome-panel to reset the menu (If you updated it without logging in / out, run that.)
<amaro> Anyone here has a hotmail email account?
<nanot3ch> shadeofgrey: You shouldn't need KDE...it should work in Gnome....
<nanot3ch> amaro: You having problems accessing the hotmail site?
<shadeofgrey> olkay i did a kill all and its still not there
<nanot3ch> shadeofgrey: killall gnome-panel? If so, it should be under Sound & Video...hmmm...
<amaro> nanot3ch, no, onceI log in, it says something about some agreements I have to accept.
<shadeofgrey> where is it supposed to be?  in the sound and video ? because its not theere
<nanot3ch> amaro: oh, can't help you there :), if it was a site thing, it might've been that you need Wine with IE 5.
<thoreauputic> amaro, don't use hotmail - it's evil :)
<amaro> nanot3ch, hehehe.. I hope it never comes to that :)
<nanot3ch> shadeofgrey: Sound and Video, that or System Tools (Although that wouldnt make sense.)
<amaro> I have tons of email accounts scattered everywhere...
<nanot3ch> amaro: Oh, eventually Microsoft will "upgrade" the site...that time will come soon :P
<nanot3ch> amaro: You need gmail :P
<amaro> I already have 3 gmail accounts
<nanot3ch> LOL
<shadeofgrey> nope
<amaro> and 150 invites
<shadeofgrey> its not in any of them
<amaro> want some?
<shadeofgrey> anywhere
<amaro> :)
<nanot3ch> amaro: Nah, I have an account :)
<nanot3ch> shadeofgrey: and running k3b via command line works as it should (It gives errors, but it'll load)?
<shadeofgrey> yes
<shadeofgrey> k3b: WARNING: KGenericFactory: instance requested but no instance name or about data passed to the constructor!
<shadeofgrey> thats the warning i get
<nanot3ch> Hmm
<shadeofgrey> imma uninstall it
<shadeofgrey> whats a gnome front end for cdrdao?
<Razor-X> I know there's Gnomebaker
<Razor-X> but, then again, i'm using Kubuntu so....
<Razor-X> GTK apps work fine here, except I can't theme them
<nanot3ch> shadeofgrey: Maybe you do need KDE, as KGenericFactory is a KDE include library.
<shadeofgrey> nan: okay how do i install kde?
<rhys-hynaws> Does anyone know of a program that is better than Open Office?
<] BreliC[> amaro: i'll take an invite :)
<] BreliC[> rhys-hynaws, what are you looking to do?
<nanot3ch> shadeofgrey: jsut install kde-base in Synaptic or via apt-get
<siplus> rhys-hynaws: better in what way?
<K_Dallas> rhys-hynaws: LaTeX by miles
<rhys-hynaws> ] BreliC[, wordprocessing... etc.
<K_Dallas> ;)
<thoreauputic> rhys-hynaws: that completely depends what you want to use it for
<nanot3ch> shadeofgrey: Since its just a core lib that you need, you dont need all of the language packages unless k3b REALLY requires them...then yo just install as you go :P
<siplus> i know a lot of people like abiword.. never used it myself
<SymGeosis> rhys-hynaws, AbiWord is rather nice.
<rhys-hynaws> siplus: Open Office freezes on me for no reason.... I have a 3Ghtz P4... and 512MB ... i don't know what I did wrong to make it hate me!
<] BreliC[> rhys-hynaws, koffice, but i guess that would require the kde libs
<siplus> rhys-hynaws: are you using 1.1, or 2beta?
<thoreauputic> rhys-hynaws: you might want to look at abiword
<rhys-hynaws> siplus, they both hate me. the beta moreso
<nanot3ch> ] BreliC[: meh, Koffice barely supports MS Office formats :)
<siplus> ha
<SymGeosis> rhys-hynaws, remove the beta. It messes up my OpenOffice installs too.
<K_Dallas> rhys-hynaws: you'd better solve your problem with OO, uninstall and install the new Beta2
<] BreliC[> nanot3ch, doesn't matter if you are not dealing with MS people :)
<K_Dallas> uninstall and reinstall, that is the trick
<nanot3ch> ] Brelic[: :P, true...
<SymGeosis> rhys-hynaws, or get the new, unofficial beta package.
<Razor-X> if I chmod my mount point for an NTFS partition, why is it still that only root can read from it?
<] BreliC[> K_Dallas, hmm, that sounds *stragely* like a windows tactic ;)
<K_Dallas> i know but OO is not really a unix thing ;)
<rhys-hynaws> SymGeosis,  the problem occurs when I click on misspelled words... a new beta pack wouldN't really help would it?
<SymGeosis> rhys-hynaws, try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30866&page=2
<K_Dallas> and each times i install a new beta it messes things up
<SymGeosis> rhys-hynaws, not sure. *shrugs*
<nanot3ch> rkys-hynaws: I know a quick fix to that problem, spell properly! :)
<] BreliC[> lol
<SymGeosis> I know that I have problems when I have the old beta and 1.1 installed at the same time.
<siplus> or you could try staroffice :-p
<rhys-hynaws> SymGeosis, I beta-tested that script. lol
<nanot3ch> siplus: ...OpenOffice is based on StarOffice....whats the point? :P
<K_Dallas> still i have to say: go with LaTeX
<rhys-hynaws> What makes LaTeX > Abiword ?
<siplus> nanot3ch: shhh
<K_Dallas> LaTeX: is the only thing if you do scientific writing
<K_Dallas> nothing beats that
<nanot3ch> siplus: haha....
<thoreauputic> rhys-hynaws: a good front end for LaTex is Lyx-qt
<K_Dallas> and yet it has much more to offer
<rhys-hynaws> lol
<rhys-hynaws> Well I am a MD
<rhys-hynaws> lol
<SymGeosis> Feh, vim. ;-)
<K_Dallas> thoreauputic: Lyx is rather encrypted, Kile is a front end
<rhys-hynaws> Kile?
<K_Dallas> or why not texmacs
<rhys-hynaws> K_Dallas,  Which do you prefer?
<hybrid_goth> Question  I have my  Linux box my moms winblows box and my sis windows box. all my media is on my sis box how could i retrieve and put it onto mine with out hard copies?
<thoreauputic> K_Dallas: Lyx is LaTex for Human Beings ;-)
<siplus> Vi won't crash on you...
<K_Dallas> me, i have been doing latex for the past 10 years
<nanot3ch> hybrid_goth: Samba / SMB if they are all networked.
<hybrid_goth> siplus: Vim is nice
<K_Dallas> i do not touch OO or MS office
* SymGeosis agress with hybrid_goth.
<nanot3ch> MS Office is crap to begin with. :P
<hybrid_goth> nanot3ch: yes on a wifi connection
<rhys-hynaws> K_Dallas, You're like a puritan.
<_hp_> how do i automount partitions?
<K_Dallas> be right back
<nanot3ch> hybrid_goth: as long as they are, then Samba should be able to sniff out the computers. All you have to open is file sharing on the computer with media files...
<siplus> hybrid_goth: SMB is an easy way, if not look into using scp/WinSCP
<nanot3ch> hybrid_goth: and put the files in the Shared Documents, then you can snatch em all up
<thoreauputic> rhys-hynaws: have a look at Lyx-qt: you might like it, but it's... different
<hybrid_goth> nanot3ch: so i set the file sharing on on the windoze box open smb/samba and am good to go
<thoreauputic> rhys-hynaws: and of course Lyx doesn't do MS formats
<Razor-X> anyone here use a trackball?
<nanot3ch> hybrid_goth: Yes, if you are all networked and file sharing is enabled, Samba will find the windows computer and you can then commence the file stealing :P
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<nanot3ch> Razor-X: They make those? :P
<rhys-hynaws> thoreauputic, Okay... Lyx-qt is installing now...
<Razor-X> if Word's all you need, you can try AbiWord
<hybrid_goth> brb
<Razor-X> nanot3ch: ;-P
<_hp_> how do i get partitions mounted when the system boots up?
<rhys-hynaws> thoreauputic, but can I conver my OpenOffice docs to whatever lyx uses? lol
<thoreauputic> rhys-hynaws: be aware you really need to read the help files
<nanot3ch> _hp_: You have to edit /etc/fstab....
<Razor-X> _hp_: add to your /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> rhys-hynaws: I doubt it
<jaggi> I'm back
<_hp_> Razor-X, nanot3ch thank you
<jaggi> edit menus with the examples in /usr/share/applications/
<rhys-hynaws> thoreauputic, grrr... but thank goodness for copy & paste
<nanot3ch> _hp_: http://ubuntuguide.org/#hardware
<Razor-X> rhys-hynaws: is it just word processing?
<rhys-hynaws> Razor-X, Mainly, yes... yearsof essays.
<jaggi> might want to duplicate an entry (I duplicated the xchat.desktop entry as opera.desktop and edited it..
<nanot3ch> _hp_: I believe it tells you how to edit FSTab, if not google it :) its pretty simple
<_hp_> vi /etc/fstab ?
<jaggi> opera placed it's menu in /usr/lib/menu/opera so I could get the icon and program path easily)
<Razor-X> http://www.abisource.com/download/
<nanot3ch> _hp_: Yes, as root.
<Razor-X> try AbiWord, it's pretty awesome
<dead^^> hi all. does anyone here know how to install DGuitar? i have problems with it and the readme is useless =(
<jaggi> AbiWord for what?
<_hp_> nanot3ch, already done, do i have to reboot to see the effects or just log in, log out?
<Razor-X> for word processing
<nanot3ch> _hp_: run "mount -a"
<rhys-hynaws> Razor-X, i will give it a go too
<Razor-X> that was for rhys-hynaws
<Burgundavia> jaggi, abiword is a word processor. apt-get install abiword will also get you it
<nanot3ch> _hp_: As root, of course.
<jaggi> ah.. do you prefer it over OpenOffice?
<thoreauputic> abiword is in the repos anyway
<jaggi> yeah, I've used abiword in the past
<Razor-X> rhys-hynaws: err, yeah, that too
<Razor-X> ;-P
<rhys-hynaws> lol
<Razor-X> AbiWord was the first word processor I actually used
<nanot3ch> Razor-X: Mine was NotePad :P
<jaggi> just wondering why you recommend it over OpenOffice (because ubuntu installed OO by default)
<Burgundavia> jaggi, easier to use and faster to boot
<Razor-X> back when my parents, for some odd stupid reason, wouldn't by Word, and I absolutely needed it, and all the current free office apps were too beefed up form my P100
<Razor-X> nanot3ch: that's a text editor, not a word processor ;-P
<Razor-X> there are differences
<jaggi> my first word processor.. hmm.. back on the Commodore 64 I edited basic files?  but with actual word processing it must have been an old WordStar
<Razor-X> *buy
<jaggi> WordStar on a PC :)
<jaggi> then WordPerfect
<nanot3ch> jaggi: OpenOffice is just sort of a standard all-in-one office app, thats why it is installed by default on many distro's.
<Razor-X> so, again, does anyone here use a trackball?
<siplus> hey, speaking about OpenOffice, is there an easy way to install OO.o 2beta?
<siplus> i'm running fedora, though...
<_hp_> it doesn't allow me to see the file contents, says i do not have permission, ran mount -a as root
<Burgundavia> siplus, it is in the repos
<Burgundavia> siplus, in univesrse
<_hp_> i did chown before mount, and could open, after mount -a it went back to root:root
<siplus> i have apt-get on here, but it only has 1.1 available
<nanot3ch> _hp_: mount -a basically resets the mounts without reboot...
<^thehatsrule^> hey Razor-X ;p
<nanot3ch> _hp_: All it should do, too :P
<Burgundavia> siplus, this is #ubuntu, not #fedora
<_hp_> nanot3ch, i did that, but it doesn't allow any app to see what's mounted...
<siplus> ya, i know... oh well
<thoreauputic> _hp_: mount points in general are *supposed* to be root:root
<Burgundavia> siplus, install Ubuntu, it is in Universe
<nanot3ch> _hp_: Yep...they should be root:root...why did you give your user full access?
<_hp_> nanot3ch, my user is the one i created during the install...
<thoreauputic> _hp_: your problem is more likely a wrong fstab line
* _hp_ googles fstab
<Shadowpillar> how do I make a debian package?
<nanot3ch> _hp_: whats your point? root is root :P
<thoreauputic> _hp_: try looking at the file ;)   cat /etc/fstab
<lifeless> whois nanot3ch
<nanot3ch> lifeless: I would be nanot3ch. :P
* thoreauputic hands lifeless  a /
<lifeless> nanot3ch: I n
<lifeless> bah this keyboard is killing me
<nanot3ch> lifeless: ?
<lifeless> nanot3ch: I know a nanotech, who is not you.
<lifeless> wrong gn
<lifeless> garh
<nanot3ch> haha...
<lifeless> wrong gender for starters
<Shadowpillar> bob2: you around?
<nanot3ch> ...:P
<_hp_> i got it working, thanks to all
<_hp_> it was the umask=0000 that i was missing
* _hp_ hugs google
<HrdwrBoB> Shadowpillar: there is a debian guide to packaging
<HrdwrBoB> Shadowpillar: do a google search
<dead^^> well, thanks a lot. I've been trying to ask that question like 6 times today and nobody has answered to me. I would appreciate if someone would just say to me "go to hell", but no. I'll refrase my question. here goes: "could anyone tell me how can I install applications which are zipped and when I extract them, there's just directories and there isn't even proper readme with it. It just says that "run the Java application" (.jar) or something li
<dead^^> ke that and when I do, nothing happens. and plus, if here's not enough of typing to get someones attention, I'll throw away whole Linux and which back to Windows :S
<Burgundavia> Shadowpillar, google the debian new maintainers guide
<rhys-hynaws> Does anyone want to save a 6kb Open Office 2 document into PDF for me? (I do not have OO2... and cannot open this file)
<siplus> dead^^: sorry to hear you're being ignorred... what are you trying to install/run?
<dead^^> siplus, DGuitar
<thoreauputic> dead^^: I think to run java apps you type something like java jar <app> but someone else will know...
<Shadowpillar> Burgundavia: would be great if ubuntu had an up to date version of zsnes
<rhys-hynaws> lol
<Fator_Dee> dead^^: if it says to run the java application, then run the java application :-p, that would be java -jar javaapnamehere
<rhys-hynaws> snes lol
<siplus> dead^^ one sec
<siplus> dead^^: http://dguitar.sourceforge.net/en/inst-run.html
<rhys-hynaws> Does anyone want to save a 6kb Open Office 2 document into PDF for me? (I do not have OO2... and cannot open this file)
<hybrid_goth> nanot3ch: i got all my music in Shared Documents am i ready to go?
<nanot3ch> hybrid_goth: If file sharing on your Windows box is on, then you should be.
<hybrid_goth> ok ty sooo much
<_hp_> one more newbie question, rythmbox keeps returning "there is no plugin to handle an mp3 file"...
<rhys-hynaws> Does anyone want to save a 6kb Open Office 2 document into PDF for me? (I do not have OO2... and cannot open this file)
<bob2> Shadowpillar: ?
<Fator_Dee> _hp_: have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad
<rhys-hynaws> FINE You stingy people. I will download OO2 for onefile. Good lord.
<bob2> rhys-hynaws: er
<nanot3ch> Does anyone know the default folder where Apache is? :P
<rhys-hynaws> lol
<bob2> rhys-hynaws: please don't be abusive to strangers you're trying to get help from
<Shadowpillar> bob2: was wondering about making a debian package
<bob2> nanot3ch: /var/www/
<bob2> Shadowpillar: ok
<Shadowpillar> but nevermind
<rhys-hynaws> loll bob2
* hybrid_goth is downloading Sambda
<Shadowpillar> I'm about to take a nap
<nanot3ch> bob2: thanks
<thoreauputic> rhys-hynaws: are you sure the OOo2 files are not backward compatible??
<rhys-hynaws> 100% sure, thoreauputic
<rhys-hynaws> I have tried and tried..
<thoreauputic> that's nuts if so
<rhys-hynaws> Completely... the file jsut opens empty in oo1
<hybrid_goth> thoreauputic: isnt OO nortourious for swaping formats
<nanot3ch> bob2: where is httpd.conf and the bin to stop / restart Apache though? :P
<hybrid_goth> or is that MS
<rhys-hynaws> hybrid_goth, it is...
<hybrid_goth> rhys-hynaws: either OOo or MS office
<bob2> nanot3ch: er, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<rhys-hynaws> both. lol.
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: the latter I hope
<hybrid_goth> maybe be MS
<hybrid_goth> lol
<_hp_> Fator_Dee, there is no such package in synaptic
<dead^^> siplus: well, that's just great. howcome people just can't type in the readme things like "chmod +x" or any other commands which 'ofcourse-aren't-so-important' (i'm trying to be sarcastic here) :P.  but really, thanks man
<hybrid_goth> thoreauputic: now that i think of it i believe it is MS
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: rings a bell *grin*
<nanot3ch> bob2: thanks once again! :)
<rhys-hynaws> dead^^ just type sudo chmod 777 -rf *
<rhys-hynaws> lol
<vessuvius81> How do I get a startup script to run at boot time? I have the tomcat.sh script in /etc/init.d, and it will run when I do sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5.sh start... just need to get it to run on startup.
<hybrid_goth> thoreauputic: lol
<cirkit_> I tried compiling gaim in ubuntu but it seems ubuntu is broken
<cirkit_> *** GTK+ 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GTK+
<kyncani> vessuvius81: use sysv-rc-conf or rcconf
<rhys-hynaws> cirkit_, do not compile it
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: it isn't ubuntu that's broken :)
<siplus> dead^^: everything worked out then? :-D
<rhys-hynaws> cirkit_, sudo apt-get install gaim
<bob2> rhys-hynaws: no, that's not funny, do not give terrible advice to people again
<cirkit_> but there is a new version of gaim that ubuntu doesnt have yet
<cirkit_> i mean apt-get
<cirkit_> why doenst ubuntu have gtk?
<bob2> cirkit_: why do you want the new version?
<nanot3ch> Anyone know how long it takes to compile MySQL 4.1?
<bob2> cirkit_: of course it has gtk, don't be silly
<hybrid_goth> cirkit_: do you have build essintails and gtk+ 2
<Fator_Dee> dead^^: maybe because they think that it's common sense that file should be executable to be able to execute it :-p
<cirkit_> well what the heck is that error for
<rhys-hynaws> bob2, oh okay... well sorry... but I mean I have to chmod everything constantly... lol. Sorry.
<bob2> cirkit_: it doesn't install every single development package by default, though, because that would be stupid
<dead^^> rhys-hynaws, i know what chmod does, but just readme or websites didn't mention anything about it
<hybrid_goth> bob2: i thonk he meant gtk+ 2
<bob2> cirkit_: you need to run 'sudo apt-get install build-essential ; sudo apt-get build-dep gaim'
<bob2> hybrid_goth: yes, I know what cirkit_ meant
<rhys-hynaws> dead^^ I know what you mean... I have that problem constantly
<hybrid_goth> bob2: well sorry
<dead^^> siplus, yes it worked out. thanks man =)
<cirkit_> i already have build essentioals
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: the problem is you didn't know to look for the -dev packages :)
<Fator_Dee> _hp_: do you have universe repository enabled? I think it's there
<[FiDO] > can someone help me with apache2 Name Based Virtual Hosts
<bob2> cirkit_: yes, run the command I gave you
<cirkit_> is there some way i need to put GTK in a certain path??
<cirkit_> bob2, im running the build-dep gaim one
<bob2> cirkit_: no, run the command I gave you
<bob2> cirkit_: good
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: did you read what bob2  and I said?
<bob2> [FiDO] : you need to be more specific
<_hp_> Fator_Dee, found it, it was in the universe repository
<_hp_> thanks
<Fator_Dee> _hp_: good
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, yes I read what you both said.
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: OK :)
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, I already have build essentials which I thought was weird getting a no GTK error
<Fator_Dee> and now I think I should go get some sleep :-p
<_hp_> it's playing perfectly now
<cirkit_> thoreauputic, would you happen to have a link of certain apt-get things we might need with ubuntu?
<[FiDO] > k I know I can add a Virtual Host in the sites-available directory but I want it to work like it did for the old version of apache where you'd have <VirtualHost 192.168.0.3> document root /var/www/ampache rather then the root director
<bob2> cirkit_: think about it...how many potential sets of headers are there in ubuntu? hundreds, if not thousands.  installing them all would be silly.
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: 99% of the time when you get a message compiling that something is missing, it means the *development* package
<[FiDO] > for some reason this just isn't workign for me
<cirkit_> shouldnt apt-get upgrade gaim get the latest version?
<cirkit_> why doesnt it?
<bob2> [FiDO] : add a file to the sites-available directory, containing the virtualhost stuff.  symlink it into the sites-enabled dir
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: when you need to find something in apt, try apt-cache search <keyword>
<_hp_> cirkit_, root is disabled, use synaptic
<bob2> cirkit_: no, that's not what 'apt-get upgrade' does, please read the man page
<bob2> cirkit_: also, hoary is frozen, and will not be getting new versions of software
<bob2> this is how software releases work
<[FiDO] > can you just tack it on the end of the default site
* cirkit_ sighs
<bob2> if you want random new uploads of potentially unstable software, ubuntu stable is not what you want
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: you can't expect a stable distribution to update everything all the time
<bob2> what amazing new features does the new minor version of gaim have?
<thoreauputic> bob2: probably a new icon or something crucial like that ;-)
<rhys-hynaws> bob2... well we're talking 1.1.4 to 1.3.9
<rhys-hynaws> 1.3.0**
<rhys-hynaws> so t'aint so minor...
<aVeedo> This is common: What's the fix for sound?  I've seen it here but never had the problem before.
<rhys-hynaws> bob2 There are major security bugs with msn fixed...
<bob2> aVeedo: depends what the problem is
<usynic> aVeedo: it's on http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Burgundavia> rhys-hynaws, that is minor
<shido6> ok
<bob2> rhys-hynaws: then they will be backported to the version in hoary
<shido6> i finally got vmware to SEE my /dev/hda1 partition
<shido6> but now grub is bitching at me
<shido6> can I do some voodoo with the xp boot cd?
<vessuvius81> thnx kyncani
<shido6> without screwin anythin
<shido6> or
<shido6> u know what
<Burgundavia> rhys-hynaws, if there are security fixes, file a bug, so they can be backported
<shido6> n/m i'll make a boot disk
<hybrid_goth> anyone here use Vim for coding?
<bob2> yes
<Liz> anyone else having problems with authentication on the new updates for hoary?
<hybrid_goth> bob2: nice?
<bob2> hybrid_goth: yes. I do prefer emacs, though.
<hybrid_goth> bob2: ok is it better than nano for coding?
<bob2> hybrid_goth: both of them are
<bob2> most editors are better than nano for anything aside from simplicity
<Burgundavia> rhys-hynaws, http://www.gnomefiles.org/version.php?soft_id=153
<hybrid_goth> bob2: ok ty
<Razor-X> just got Java working in Konqueror, wasn't hard at all
<calavera> I'm looking for some help with xorg and a trident driver.
<runedude> hi guys got a question.. when I have Xvnc running, how do I get a terminal inside of the VNC session, or X?
<calavera> It seems the overlay won't work. Is this a known issue with 6.8.2?
<shido6> how do I create a boot disk for ubuntu (floppy) Im really going to make an iso so I can boot the iso from vmware to boot my xp partition
<rhys-hynaws> Burgundavia, namaste
<calavera> The overlay works fine if I use the VESA driver instead of the trident driver.
<bob2> calavera: google doesn't know anything?
<bob2> I'd wager trident is not the most closely maintained driver
<calavera> bob2: Not that I can find. Most just say its a bugged driver.
<calavera> bob2: True, Trident doesn't seem to be forthcoming.
<dead^^> ahem... if type command "java -jav javaapnamehere" to start up java application, am I doing something wrong or does the computer just fcuk with me? :S
<dead^^> nothing happens
<thoreauputic> typo? I think you want -jar
<thoreauputic> not -jav
<hybrid_goth> newbie question.. i just compiled a C prog in gcc it gave me a.out
<hybrid_goth> how do i execute it
<HrdwrBoB> ./a.out
<lifeless> ./a.out
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<lifeless> (be sure to do it twice ;))
<dead^^> thoreauputic,  sorry, i meant -jar. i'm drunk and tired :)
<hybrid_goth> lifeless: lol
<thoreauputic> dead^^: we are assuming you have javav installed, of course...
<thoreauputic> *java
<hybrid_goth> dead^^: wow drunk tired and you *are* dead
<dead^^> thoreauputic,  yes, it should be :P
<dead^^> hybrid_goth, lol
<hybrid_goth> :D
<hybrid_goth> nanot3ch: how do i start samba?
<bob2> it's started already
<bob2> assuming you installed it
<calavera> bob2: From what I've seen there are supposed to be some fixes with XFree86 4.1.0, but I already tried 4.3.0 and it exhibited the same problems.
<hybrid_goth> bob2: well how do i get the other files on my network
<hybrid_goth> i just apted it
<bob2> calavera: hoary is well past Xfree86 4.1 and Xfree86 4.3
<nanot3ch> hybrid_goth: Samba is just a frontend to access windows services...make sure you have it installed on your system, then I believe it is either smb or samba in terminal.
<bob2> hybrid_goth: I don't know what you mean
<DAC1138> is there anyone here from ubuntu with the shipit system?
<bob2> hybrid_goth: samba is a server, it has nothing to do with accessing other windows machines
<bob2> DAC1138: why do you ask?
<nanot3ch> bob2: samba client...
<hybrid_goth> nvm nanot3ch got it
<calavera> bob2: I know. I installed them to test and see if they had a functioning video overlay.
<DAC1138> bob2 im just wondering what's going on with them. are they still shipping cds? i set an order for some hoary cds march 25th, and they said hoary wont ship until mid april
<bob2> DAC1138: they should be on their way to you
<johan> I have a big problem now..
<johan> root password is not working
<johan> :(
<DAC1138> bob2 ive got some friends who want some cds, and im wondering if it would be faster to just burn them myself. but i know as soon as i get them burned, theyll arrive the next day in the mail
<bob2> johan: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<shawnh> hi
<hybrid_goth> johan: there is no root in ubuntu look at the link
<bob2> johan: and, in future, please do read the text printed during install (it explains that there is no root account)
<hybrid_goth> shawnh: hi
<shawnh> hybris
<hybrid_goth> bob2: rofl
<bob2> DAC1138: well, ideally they should be there now
<shawnh>  how is it going
<shawnh>  where ya from?
<hybrid_goth> good you
<shawnh>  30mbc
<hybrid_goth> shawnh: texas you?
<shawnh> n2b
<hybrid_goth> good
<shawnh>   canada
<shawnh> www.crestonbc.com
<nderjm> Ive setup a DHCP server and am testing it (dhcpd -d -f eth0), but it keeps telling me that there are no free leases on subnet 192.168.0.0.  Any ideas?
<chillywilly> Before mercury, brandy was used to fill thermometers.
<shawnh> what's up in Texas
<zoddan^wlan> Hi
<zoddan^wlan> did a new screenshit a moment ago
<shawnh> zoddan
<hybrid_goth> http://hybrid-online.tk and http://hybrid-undergorund.tk
<zoddan^wlan> shawnh: ?
<hybrid_goth> ntm trying to get media off a networked windoze machine how is canada
<shawnh> how is  it going
<johan> bob2: anvandare@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/sudoers
<zoddan^wlan> shawnh: good
<fluideye> hey all
<shawnh> yeah it is great the weather today  was unbelieveable
<shawnh> fluid eye
<hybrid_goth> cool
<johan> bob2: anvandare is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported
<zoddan^wlan> http://zoddan.mine.nu/ubuntu2.png a comment? :)
<shawnh> how old are you hybrid
<fluideye> why is it when i try sudo apt-get I get couldn't find package
<chillywilly> nice irssi
<hybrid_goth> shawnh: 14 you
<fluideye> this is with all packages i've tried to get
<bob2> johan: er, yes, why would you run that file?
<bob2> johan: what are you trying to do?
<chillywilly> I still think gkrellm is the most hideoous monitoring program ever made ;)
<chillywilly> hideous too
<batkins_> chillywilly: is there anything better?
<johan> bob2: wait....
<chillywilly> batkins_: gdesklets can be used
<chillywilly> :)
<hybrid_goth> shawnh: 14  you
<shawnh> m?
<chillywilly> I miss my gdesklets
<shawnh> yeah  30
<shawnh> what is that chilly
<fluideye> shawnh: can you help?
<chillywilly> most of th good ones were b0rked the last time I tried to use them
<shawnh> can you help me?
<shawnh>  don;t know cha  you
<batkins_> eh, gkrellm's not so bad
<chillywilly> http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<UNI`> :D
<zoddan^wlan> what does everyone think? :P
<shawnh> bout what
<zoddan^wlan> my screen
<shawnh> the world?
<shawnh>  hehhe
<hybrid_goth> synaptic is _SLOW_
<shawnh> brb
<fluideye> any help? why is it when i try sudo apt-get return couldn't find package with every app i've tried
<UNI`> :o
<UNI`> I have ubuntu now :D
<UNI`> I haven't installed it yet though
<shawnh> ok dude
<hybrid_goth> fluideye: repos set?
<snakesqzns> gkrellm has the best plugin: http://horus.comlab.uni-rostock.de/flynn/
<shawnh> accept the file
<fluideye> newb don't know
* hybrid_goth curse synaptic
<bob2> fluideye: presumably you're not using the right package names
<NigelS> fluideye: so you've run sudo apt-get update, with repositories in /etc/apt/spources.list and then gone sudo apt-get install <package> ?
<UNI`> Is ubuntu user friendly
<bob2> fluideye: give us some examples of what you've tried
<UNI`> ?
<fluideye> no
<UNI`> I am not well versed in linux
<UNI`> :(
<thoreauputic> fluideye: apt-cache search <keyword> ; sudo apt-get install <what you found>
<hybrid_goth> fluideye: look at /etc/apt/sources.list and see if any urls have a # or 2 b4 them
<fluideye> nigels  how would i do that
<hybrid_goth> UNI`: yes it is UF but can be very powerfull
<bob2> fluideye: tell us which packages won't work for you
<UNI`> Cool :D
<zoddan^wlan> shawnh what ?
<hybrid_goth> UNI`: yes it is a debian deveriant so it can be powerfull but if you dont tweek it is juss another os
<fluideye> gftp, flash, and acrobat
<bob2> fluideye: then you're using the wrong package names
<hybrid_goth> UNI`: best thing is it uses apt :D
<UNI`> Yeah ! :D
<Zotnix> Anyone here have troubles using the nvidia drivers? Basically X liking to crash a lot?
<bob2> fluideye: except gftp, which is correct
<UNI`> I will put it on my other computer for now
<UNI`> And then if I like it put it on this computer :)
<hybrid_goth> ;)
<Zotnix> Every so often X freezes and I have to make my poor friend shell in, kill x, and restart it.
<bob2> fluideye: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, read that to find out how to enable the universe repository to get gftp
<bob2> fluideye: read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to learn about flash
<bob2> and then watch firefox become amusingly unstable
<fluideye> this is what i used  sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<UNI`> XD
<hybrid_goth> bob2: what is the deal with ubuntu and "restricted formats"?
<bob2> fluideye: yes, read the pages I just told you about
<Zotnix> Okay, with the nv open source drivers... is it more stable?
<thoreauputic> fluideye: did you apt-get update before trying to install ?
<bob2> hybrid_goth: ubuntu can't distribute things like that without being sued
<bob2> Zotnix: yes
<bob2> hybrid_goth: well, potentially sued.  and canonical being sued is baaaaad.
<hybrid_goth> bob2: right now? why?
<hybrid_goth> o i c
<bob2> hybrid_goth: why would they get sued or why would it be bad?
<fluideye> hybrid-goth  there are several urls with #
<hybrid_goth> nvm i thot u said they *are* being sued
<bob2> ah
<bob2> fluideye: seriously, please read the pages I told you about
<hybrid_goth> fluideye: well delete the #
<bob2> fluideye: they explain all this
<UNI`> I am new to freenode :)
<Zotnix> Hrm.
<UNI`> I am moving my channel to this network :D
<fluideye> bob2  k
<hybrid_goth> fluideye:  yes ubuntu has AWESOME howto
<Zotnix> Thought so. Seems nvidia likes to freeze up.. nice card too :(
<hybrid_goth> UNI`: heh
<Nalioth> howdy
<_hp_> canonical is a company, and companies are meant to make money. getting sued is a nice way of loosing money
<UNI`> Hi :D
<johan> bob2 If I try to run for example synaptec I can't log in. get error Child terminated with 1 status
<bob2> you're being too vague
<bob2> do you mean "When I try to run Synaptic from the menu, it asks for a password, then when I enter it, it fails with "child terminated with 1 status""?
<johan> bob2: it take some time for me to spell in english..Can't install english dictionary ether:)  wait..
<bob2> ok
<danko123456> msn.msn.icowww.winamp.com
<johan> bob2: I have probobly change something in "users and groups" now if I try to open something I need root acces to I get the error message
<johan> bob2: for example...failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic:
<johan>  Child terminated with 1 status
<merkidemis> Would anyone have some time to assist me in getting my audio working?  I have onboad sound provided by a Realtek ALC655 chip.
<Andril> hello all
<zoddan^wlan> dah, how do i close PM in irssi ?
<Andril> has anyone installed inkscape yet?
<Gabriel> Is there a way to make all icons stand on the right side instead on my Gnome 2.10 desktop?
<zoddan^wlan> got it
<merkidemis> Gabriel: what do you mean?
<johan> bob2: others have beenhaving the same problem but I don't find a way to fix the problem
<runedude> hmm
<johan> bob2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=b1ab63bce0273d8dc976eb58c2de19e3&p=156991#post156991
<johan> :(
<runedude> do you guys know how to install gdm, but not have it autostart?
<Andril> Inkscape help over here anyone?
<Gabriel> merkidemis, by default the icons stand on the left, I would like them to be on the right... I can manually move them at the moment but when a USB or a CD is plugged the icon(s) appear(s) on the left side
<tritium> runedude, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<Gabriel> merkidemis, maybe there is a way to change this in the gconf editor?
<tritium> you'll want the first method, which uses update-rc.d, runedude, and subst. "g" for the "?"
<johan> Andril: Have you tryed #inkscape on server irc.freenode.org
<runedude> ok
<runedude> but is there a way to have GNOME on VNC?
<nderjm> anyone know of any DHCP 2 issues on Warty?
<Andril> johan, nope but I will try it
<tritium> runedude, vino should be installed.  See System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<dataw0lf> johan: we're on freenode.
<runedude> it says vino IS installed
<runedude> :p
<dataw0lf> so, just.. channel #inkscape
<dataw0lf> ie
<dataw0lf> /join #inkscape
<johan> dataw0lf:  but not in #inkscape:)
<tritium> runedude, there's also client in Applications->Internet->Terminal Server Client
<johan> dataw0lf:ok
<merkidemis> gabriel: hmm, I get it now.  Sadly, I don't know how you'd change that
<Andril> has anyone tried the autopackage?
<runedude> tritium, i have no access to the remote box:)
<johan> bob2: do you have any ide??:)
<thoreauputic> Andril: I've tried autopackage - it works well enough but be careful of collisions with the dpkg/apt system ( I believe they are working on it)
<tritium> Andril, here's a link you may find interesting by Joey Hess re: autopackage: http://kitenet.net/~joey/blog/entry/autopackage_designed_by_monkeys-2005-03-28-14-20.html
<hyphenated> anyone here have an inspiron 6000 laptop and have managed to make the ATI fglrx driver work nicely?
<hyphenated> (I've checked the forums, and it works fine with the 'ati' driver, but not with 'fglrx')
<merkidemis> When I try to play things in VLC, I get an error:  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp).  Can someone assist me in getting my sound card set up correctly?
<tritium> runedude, then what were you planning on using vnc for?
<mitspooner> any ideas on why my install freezes on the python config on my new celeron??
<merkidemis> mitspooner: What version of python?
<mitspooner> 2.4
<darkaudit> duh... I'm pulling my hair out looking for a CD cover image... then I realize a) the cover is right in front of me, and b) there's a scanner upstairs :p
<nderjm> Anyone know of any DHCP2 issues with Ubuntu Warty?
<runedude> tritium, I have no access to its desktop, I only have access via shell
<mitspooner> it just hangs
<tritium> runedude, I see.
<runedude> its my friends box
<merkidemis> mitspooner: not off hand, sorry.  Perhaps you could leave it off, finish the install, then add it later?
<runedude> we dont want 2 things of X running'
<thoreauputic> tritium: I think that autopackage blog rant misses the point of autopackage: it isn't a package format in itself
<tritium> thoreauputic, I don't know, as I've not looked into it
<thoreauputic> tritium: I think it has a way to go before it is good: but the idea itself is a good one
<mitspooner> merkidemis: it wont instal at all that is my problem
<Andril> just asking because none seems to know the command for Inkscape - and it disappeared from Synaptics
<merkidemis> mitspooner: ouch.
<tritium> Andril, dpkg -L inkscape will list the files in the package, so you can find out
<merkidemis> mitspooner: sorry I can't help yah
<bur[n] er> can someone do me a favor and see if "vncviewer -listen" works for them??
* bur[n] er isn't sure if it's an ubuntu issue... or a personal issue ;)
<thoreauputic> tritium: he installed it with autopackage, I believe - so dpkg won't know about it
<kyncani> runedude: well, that's really twisted :) but you could dpkg-divert /etc/init.d/gdm to smthing else, provide a empty gdm init script, install gdm, and dpkg-divert back :D
* kyncani feels insane
<tritium> thoreauputic, oh...that's interesting
<runedude> kyncani, ill keep it simple and just not use X:)
<kyncani> :))
<johan> I have probebly change something in "users and groups" now if I try to open something I need root acces to I get the error message:.failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic: Child terminated with 1 status
<thoreauputic> tritium: autopackage has some unresolved issues like integration with packaging systems
<johan> Please someone help me:(
<tritium> runedude, did you try the update-rc.d approach?
<tritium> thoreauputic, I would imagine.
<Nalioth> johan, terminal is your friend
<bur[n] er> johan: 'sudo synaptic' ?
<bur[n] er> johan: or run "gksu synaptic" in X
<johan> anvandare@ubuntu:~$ sudo synaptic
<johan> Password:
<johan> anvandare is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<johan> anvandare@ubuntu:~$
<bur[n] er> aww
<bur[n] er> can you get to root at all?
<johan> :(
<bur[n] er> from another user possibly?
<kyncani> johan: are you in group admin ?
<thoreauputic> johan: reboot into recovery mode and use visudo to add your user to /etc/sudoers
* bur[n] er thinks group admin has nothing to do with it... and /etc/sudoers does
<johan> bur[n] er: Im a newbei and only have the defult acount
<bob2> kyncani: there is no group admin
<bur[n] er> johan: did you f with /etc/sudoers?
<bob2> johan: you did something weird to your system
<kyncani> bur[n] er,bob2: here, all members of group admin can sudo everything (default hoary install)
<bob2> you renamed an account, or twiddled the sudoers file or something
* bur[n] er agrees with bob2 ;)
<foxiness> johan, www.ubuntuguide.org/index.html#allowmoresudoers
<bur[n] er> kyncani: you're right... i just checked my /etc/sudoers :)
<johan> anvandare@ubuntu:~$ sudo  /etc/sudoers
<johan> Password:
<johan> anvandare is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<johan> anvandare@ubuntu:~$
<bur[n] er> kyncani: good tip
<bob2> kyncani: I have no admin group, and sudoers doesn't mention it at all
<thoreauputic> foxiness: that won't help: he needs root access now
<bob2> johan: stop pasting that, it means nothing
<bob2> johan: you can't run random text files
<johan> bob2:yes:(
<bob2> johan: what did you do to your system?
<danko123456> can he list the users on the system?
<bob2> we can't help you until ou tell us how you broke it
<johan> bob2:don't know..
<kyncani> bob2: maybe it changed from warty to hoary ?
* bur[n] er thinks johan made a new user and didn't add that user to the admin group
<foxiness> johan, did use chmod ? or chown ?
<bob2> kyncani: I'd be very very surprised
<kyncani> bob2: here's a fresh hoary install
<runedude> tritium, yea
<runedude> its ok
<runedude> i got it now thanks
<johan>  ***bur[n] er: mayby
<bur[n] er> cat: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<bob2> johan: so you made a new user?
<bur[n] er> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<bur[n] er> %admin	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<foxiness> thoreauputic, i c , did he need to add this to /etc/passwd
<bur[n] er> see bob2!
<johan> wait..
<thoreauputic> foxiness: he can get root access from the recovery option of grub: but he will need to know how to edit /etc/sudoers
<hyphenated> how do you log into recovery mode if you haven't set a root password?
* kyncani strongly agrees with thoreauputic
<danko123456> go into the passwd file, and look at the users on the system...find out which one might have been b4...
<bur[n] er> if he can get in recovery mode... presumably, he can just set a root password ;)
<bob2> hyphenated: you reboot and escape the whole auth system entirely
<hyphenated> it asks for the root password when it gets to the 'maintenance' prompt, right?
<foxiness> hyphenated, it will not need it , it all
<bob2> hyphenated: no
<hyphenated> oh ok
<bob2> bur[n] er: well, I don't see that in the sudo package at all
<bob2> but if you say it's there, I guess I just missed it being introduced
<hyphenated> so it'll only prompt you if a root password has actually been set?
<bur[n] er> bob2: i didn't set it ;)
<bur[n] er> hyphenated: it won't prompt at all when using recovery mode (aka linux single)
<thoreauputic> bob2: It seems to be a Hoary thing : on Warty it was just adm
<johan> I can log in and out as "anvandare" should I reboot?
<danko123456> for whqt?
<thoreauputic> johan: no, you choose recovery mode: but read about visudo first
<foxiness> johan, no
<danko123456> for logging in?
<bur[n] er> johan: reboot... pick "recovery mode" from grub menu... then set a root password using "passwd" and then log back out and in normally and come back here ;)
<danko123456> thoreauputic: is there no sudo user on his computer at all?
<bur[n] er> once a root password is set, you can login normally and then "su" to get to root and fix whatever you broke ;)
<thoreauputic> danko123456: he removed himself from sudoers by accident
<foxiness> johan, this new user need to be on sudoers list
<danko123456> oh, ok...
<bob2> well, I don't htink we know what johan did
<johan> it take some time for me to spell in english..Can't install english dictionary ether:)  wait..
<bob2> it sounds like he/she made a new user who didn't have sudo priveleges
<thoreauputic> bob2: true, I'm just guessing
* bur[n] er thinks the same thing
<foxiness> lol
<danko123456> johan, look in your /etc/passwd file, with vi, or something like gedit, and see if there is a user you used b4...
<thoreauputic> danko123456: he won't be allowed access to /etc/password
<thoreauputic> danko123456: until he can get root privileges
<foxiness> thoreauputic, good :)
<kyncani> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1612 2005-04-29 22:55 /etc/passwd
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: not true... any user can read it
<kyncani> read access for every1
<foxiness> kyncani, more is good too
<thoreauputic> OK - my bad
<thoreauputic> as long as he can't write to it :)
<kyncani> ;)
<johan> not  allowed access to /etc/password
<danko123456> he can view it...
<danko123456> not at all?
<danko123456> mine can anyhow...
<johan>  I reboot... pick "recovery mode" from grub menu... then set a root password using "passwd" and then log back out and in normally and come back here...
<johan> or??
<johan> :-/
<danko123456> you can, maybe, or edit the file from there.
<kyncani> johan: right, simple, effective
<danko123456> add a line to allow your user to sudo.
<johan> you think I will be able to come back?
<johan> No backup plan ... Im a newbei..:)
<Stoney47> evening guys, any of you tried openmosix with hoary yet?
<johan> Okej we will se what happens. If I sucseed I will come back....
<johan> Thank you all for the help
<johan> :)
<danko123456> you will be back even if it dont work:)
<danko123456> cya soon
<MeMcme123> hello
<danko123456> yo
<Flav> i went to install python on my hoary box, it listed python-profiler as a suggestion, but that package doesn't exist?
<lmh> hi all
<lmh> have a problem getting dual head of my radeon 9500 working
<lmh> first monitor works, second not
<thoreauputic> Flav: apt-cache policy python-profiler says
<thoreauputic>  2.4-3ubuntu1 0
<thoreauputic>         500 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages
<lmh> tried fglrxconfig
<thoreauputic> Flav: you haven't enabled multiverse, I'd say
<Flav> thoreauputic: that's right - hadn't heard of multiverse before
<lmh> anybody who could help me?
* Flav rtfm's @ https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu
<Stoney47> lmh, i use nvidia, but for that i need to use twinview in my config, there might be something like that for ati too
<lmh> could you show me the server-layout part of your config?
<lmh> stoney47: do u use Xinerama?
<P2OG> is there a console command to set TIME manually
<Stoney47> lmh, yup
<lmh> p20g: date
<P2OG> ok so date <>?
<P2OG> date <what goes here>
<johan> ok..I am able to loging in and out from the system:)
<simon__> if I modprobe a driver, I lsmod and it shows the driver is loaded, but it's not loading wlan0, any idea?
<lmh> p20g: date -s
<johan> Was going for the recovery mode and was coming to a comandline root@
<lmh> p20g: date --help
<simon__> I tried alias wlan0 prism2_usb but it says that there is no wlan0 and prism2_usb
<johan> Im a newbie can I ask what I should write??...
<lmh> p20g: date -s [MMddhhmm[[cc] yy] .ss] 
<lmh> Stoney47: how can you show it to me?
<Stoney47> lmh, i sent it too you in a pm
<lmh> Stoney47: ups, sorry (newbie to X-Chat - Prog)
<Stoney47> lmh, np :)
<hyphenated> is there a runlevel that doesn't start gdm by default?
<Stoney47> is there any downside to using the multiverse?
<johan>  hyphenated: You ask me?
<eob84> has anyone gotten Rhythm box to work in KDE?
<eob84> I need to know what flag to put in the audiosource field under gconfig
<lmh> Stoney47: do u use several device - parts?
<Stoney47> yeah, hold on i'll send you my whole config
<NightwishFreak> hello everyone
<simon__>  if I modprobe a driver, I lsmod and it shows the driver is loaded, but it's not loading wlan0, any idea?
<goldfish> gat] 
<goldfish>  gasjdfh sd
<goldfish> g sdgsdag u
<goldfish> das
<tritium> hyphenated, no, use update-rc.d to disable gdm if you want to
<thoreauputic> goldfish: cut it out
<tritium> hyphenated, see here for more info: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<goldfish> ?:Dtop
<goldfish> :D
<tritium> goldfish, please stop
<goldfish> *Sigh*
<goldfish> Really sorry, some moron took my terminal.
* resiak removes goldfish's terminal.
<goldfish> someone took over my screen session, thought it was "funny"
* thoreauputic removes goldfish 's moron
<goldfish> I'll get them back!
<stuNNed> hehe
* tritium drops goldfish in a bowl of water
<Nalioth> goldfish, took you terminal? apt-get some more
* thoreauputic flushes the bowl
<goldfish> hehe
<Anubis> my system froze
<Anubis> I think Firefox did it
<Anubis> and after reboot nautilus is not starting or is dead
<Anubis> I can't get a desktop
<Anubis> no tool bar
<Anubis> no applets
<Anubis> wtf?
<thoreauputic> Anubis: run ps aux | grep nautilus and see if there are things running, then kill them
<thoreauputic> hmm... quick visit....
<hyphenated> tritium: fantastic, thanks
<tritium> hyphenated, :)
<hyphenated> (I just mv'd the file/link to a .file instead)
<tritium> hyphenated, heh, okay
<LinuxDebian> salut tout le monde
<tritium> LinuxDebian, you might be looking for #ubuntu-fr
<skore> hi
<LinuxDebian> tank you Trickyphillips
<johan> no I can't understand how I can make a new user in recovery mode...
<skore> i need help
<IFR_> I'm on a i686 but when I installed I ended up with kernel 2.6.10-5-386. ANyone have an opinion as to whether I should upgrade to 2.6.10-5-686 or go straight for it with linux-source-2.6.11 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.11 with Ubuntu patches?
<tritium> IFR_, don't use 2.6.11, it's unsupported
<tritium> If I were you, IFR_ I'd install linux-686
<IFR_> Thanks so much tritium, is that the actual package name?
<IFR_> Sorry to be presumptuous
<tritium> IFR_, yes, it depends on a kernel image, as well as linux-restricted-modules
<Anubis> how can I kill gnome
<IFR_> Thanks so much. If I apt-get it will it get the depends or should I cope with them first?
<Anubis> its still running
<IFR_> CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<IFR_> Anubis
<Anubis> but I'm in another DED?
<tritium> IFR_, apt will take care of the dependencies for you
<Anubis> gnome seems to be still running after I exit from it!?
<johan> don't get any results in google...don't even now exactly what I want? Create new user ? Change password?
<IFR_> Thanks! One last question, tritium: I just compiled ipw2200 version 1.0.0 for my -386 kernel. Should I uninstall and reinstall after the lernel upgrade?
<IFR_> Or just let it be?
<IFR_> tritium, sorry the ipw2200 is wifi driver
<tritium> IFR_, you can just let it be in case you keep the -386 kernel around.
<IFR_> Right. But I'll have to install again in the 686 kernel? Sorry if I misunderstood.
<Anubis> is there a cmd to kill gnome or a process in gnome that will stop it shoulld that process die?
<Anubis> i need my resources back
<tritium> IFR_, yes, you will need to do the same for the new kernel
<IFR_> Thanks Tritium!
<tritium> sure :)
<Anubis> me next tritum
<IFR_> Anubis, ps aux | grep gnome
<IFR_> But you sure you really wanna?
<Anubis> yes
<Anubis> I'm in xfce4 right now
<IFR_> Whoops. Just past me. Sorry
<IFR_> Thanks again tritium, have a great night
<snoop_> hello...
<snoop_> can anyone help me out with some trouble i am having with my wireless connection?
<shad0w1e> anyone here know how to use vsftpd? I'm looking to allow specific users access to specific directories, AS WELL AS their home directory
<thoreauputic> Anubis: if you are in xfce4 some gnome things will probably be running ( xfce seems to use nautilus to draw the desktop for example)
<Anubis> thx for that
<lmh> join #xorg
<Anubis> something is very wrong here
* tritium goes for a run...
<Anubis> its weird because I had an uptime of 25 days before this
<thoreauputic> me supplies a missing / for lmh
<geppy> I've tried googling and just messing around with it, but for the life of me, I can't figure out how to make an GStreamer project in Anjuta;  I don't know how to make it look in /usr/include/gstreamer-0.8 for "gst/gst.h"
<thoreauputic> and forgets one himself :)
<Anubis> I'm going ot try and reboot
<thoreauputic> Anubis: did you try ps | aux and look for culprits?
<geppy> Is anyone in here familiar with Anjuta?
<thoreauputic> Anubis: it's probably some misbehaving process you can kill the parent of
<thoreauputic> Anubis: sorry that should have been ` ps aux `
<geppy> Anjuta, anyone?
<thoreauputic> Anubis: so used to using | grep that I put it in the wrong place...
<Anubis> rythmbox its weird
<benplaut> is Morphix LightGUI any good when installed?
<Anubis> every app I was running appears to be runniig
<Anubis> as if gnome IS still running
<benplaut> ubuntu isn't light enough...
<bob2> benplaut: #morphix might know
<geppy> benplaut: I think you mean that Gnome isn't light enough.  Have you given Fluxbox a try?  I've had many a positive experience with it.  If not, xfce, blackbox, and others all have good followings.
<benplaut> bob2: asking there, too
<benplaut> geppy: i have tried many, but it is not for me. it is for people who possibly haven't even heard of linux
<thoreauputic> the new xfce4 is very impressive
<mebaran151> XFCE is nice
<mebaran151> xfce4 is really easy to use
* thoreauputic is nearly a convert to xfce4 from fluxbox ...
* geppy gasps
<foxiness> if i want "clamav" just to out put "found" virus ? how
<blake> still workin on appache
<MeMcme123> Does everyone here have thier Episode 3 tickets yet?
<foxiness> if i want to run this command on start up "hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd" where i need to put it ?
<geppy> Anyone in here any good with makefiles?
<snoop_> anyone good with wireless connections? i need a bit of help
<thoreauputic> benplaut: IceWM ia kind of windowsish if they haven't used linux before
<thoreauputic> foxiness: actually you need to put an entry in /etc/hdparm.conf
<geppy> argh
<geppy> I can't stand it
<geppy> programming gstreamer sucks
<foxiness> thoreauputic, i like the icon of xfce4 and am use terminal "of xfce on my gnome" i like it its look like firefox
<foxiness> thoreauputic, it act like firefox idea on some gui if im not wrong , i hope gnome follow that idea and use the same icon on xfce4.2
<shad0w1e> is there any way to set up a list of directories that a user will see when they ftp in using vsftpd?
<snoop_> anyone, does ubuntu support wap encrypted networks?
<hyphenated> snoop_: if you mean WEP, then yes
<thread> anybody know why a fresh apache/php4 install would cause the server to try and send down the php file rather than it's postprocessed output?
<hyphenated> assuming you have a decent driver for a decent wifi card
<trah> Does Ubuntu come with an SSH server installed?
<snoop_> hyphenated: i set up the drivers on my linux card, but it does not work..
<snoop_> * by linux, i mean linksys
<Bandit> good evening
<thread> trah: no
<thread> trah: openssh-server I think...
<trah> how can i start it?
<goldfish> trah: u need to apt-get it
<trah> :)
<thread> trah: it should start automatically... but yea (you need to install it)
<trah> alright
<trah> thanks, more help than i have gotten anywhere else.
<trah> thanks
<thread> anybody? please? ... setting up apache/php in ubuntu?
<snoop_> hyphenated: i have a home network with wpa pre shared key with AES, anyway to get that working?
<ficusplanet> thread, Install apache2 and the php4 mod for it.
<dcraven> thread: apache2? I thought it worked out of the box with php.
<trah> thanks alot :)!
<thread> we've done that
<makaveli> i have a problem i am trying to mount my windows partition and i keep on getting the error /dev/hdc already mounted or /hom/jr/windows busy
<makaveli> i can't figure it out
<ficusplanet> thread, Then edit the config files in /etc/apache2 to your liking.
<Nalioth> trah, we are all full of it
<Nalioth> trah help, that is
<foxiness> makaveli, i think this for cdrom "hdc"
<makaveli> no
<ficusplanet> thread, The default DocumentRoot is /var/www
<Nalioth> hate it when they get help and run
<makaveli> a seperater partition on my hardrive
<thread> ficusplanet: we have our php files in /var/www... we've installed apache2 and apache2-mod-php4
<foxiness> makaveli, k umount than mount again
<makaveli> tried that it says that it is not mounted
<ficusplanet> thread, If you go to http://localhost/ what do you get?
<makaveli> i entered into fstab to try to mount it
<makaveli> and it says that it is not mounted when i do umount
<thread> ficusplanet: the temp page
<thoreauputic> makaveli: /dev/hdc *can't* be a partition - a partition has a number
<thoreauputic> makaveli: like /dev/hdc2 or whatever
<makaveli> it is the first partition on the drive
<makaveli> /dev/hdc2 is my linux
<thread> ficusplanet: any .php we try and access, though, just wants to save the php file
<thoreauputic> then it is /dev/hdc1
<foxiness> makaveli, than its 1
<makaveli> ok that's the problem than
<dcraven> thread: any output from "ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ | grep php"?
<makaveli> also do u know any thing about bachs
<makaveli> ?
<makaveli> i'm trying to get that working so that i can use some of my windows programs
<thoreauputic> makaveli: you mean "bochs" ?
<dcraven> thread: I'm thinking that might be significant, but I'm not sure. I don't remember having to configure anything.
<snoop_> Nalioth: a bit of help? i am trying to set up a wireless connection, but it wont work for some reason..
<makaveli> yes
<foxiness> makaveli, i think u mean somthing like vmware like qemu
<ficusplanet> thread, I didn't have to configure anything either.
<makaveli> yea
<thread> dcraven: php4.conf and php4.load exist in that directory
<makaveli> that's what bochs is
<dcraven> thread: and did you do a "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" after you installed the php mod?
<thread> yep.. we've restarted apache (even rebooted)
<thoreauputic> makaveli: if it's simple programs, wine might do it for you
<dcraven> thread: be certain you are starting *apache2*, not apache.
<foxiness> makaveli, than try qemu its basd on bochs and its easy of use
<makaveli> i couldn't figure out that either
<makaveli> ok will try that
<makaveli> the only thing is...
<dcraven> thread: there are scripts to start both in /etc/init.d/...
<allyn> anyone using dvdrip?
<makaveli> that on their website they themselves weren't to sure if it would work with xp
<makaveli> they have a question mark next to it
<Nalioth> snoop_, i'm not much good with encrytption or x86 based stuff. all my eqpt was made by Apple
<makaveli> so that's why i tried bochs
<thoreauputic> makaveli: what programs do you want to run?
<foxiness> makaveli, did u mean qemu ?
<makaveli> yea qemu has a question mark next to xp
<thread> dcraven: good call... we are in fact running apache2, not apache
<makaveli> i want to run trillian mostly
<snoop_> Nalioth: on a ppc? hows that working?
<thread> dcraven: everything looks great!
<thread> any other thoughts?
<makaveli> i don't like the other chat clients and trillian i really like
<thoreauputic> makaveli: I assume you've tried gaim ?
<foxiness> makaveli, did u tried crossoffice ?
<makaveli> yea
<thoreauputic> makaveli: there are several chat clients for linux
<makaveli> tried both of them
<K_Dallas> makaveli: crossover installs trillian but why not gaim?
<nmorse> hey b2s, I heard you might be able to help with an eMachines laptop sound issue?
<ficusplanet> K_Dallas, Because gaim is installed by default with ubuntu.  It is a Linux app.
<makaveli> what is crossover?
<K_Dallas> gaim is free and constantly in developement
<makaveli> i don't really like gaim that much
<K_Dallas> gaim runs under windows too
<Burgundavia> makaveli, a commercial wine product
<Burgundavia> makaveli, made by the people who sponsor wine development
<makaveli> ok
<snoop_> anybody good with wireless? i could use some help
<makaveli> so i will try to use crossover because i couldn't get wine to work
<K_Dallas> but then you have to pay for trillian and crossover
<ficusplanet> K_Dallas, Why would you run Gaim in wine, though?  It is installed in Ubuntu by default.
<foxiness> makaveli, did u need somthing like msn ?
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<K_Dallas> ficusplanet, did i say that?
<foxiness> FX|Laptop, hi
<danko123456> yo
<snoop_> sup
<makaveli> not really i just like trillians layout and the options that trillian has
<FX|Laptop> Could someone give me a hand with vnc?
<thoreauputic> ficusplanet: I think you are missing the point
<FX|Laptop> it works fine except for my keyboard which I think I chosed the wrong setting when I first logged in.
<ficusplanet> K_Dallas, Ah, my fault.  Got into that conversation a little too late.
<K_Dallas> :) no problem
<FX|Laptop> I chosed the gnome setting instead of the x setting and now the keys don't work right.
<nmorse> I guess b2s probably won't respond as he's been idle for over 2 days
<Nalioth> snoop_, mostly it works great
<FX|Laptop> Ohms!!!!!!!
<foxiness> FX|Laptop, 101 , 104 try somthing else a
<FX|Laptop> I have tried that.
<snoop_> Nalioth, cool...
<lmh> hi, have a problem with the refresh rate of a monitor. have two monitors with radeon9500 card, right monitor has vertical 75Hz instead of 60 Hz and horizontally 93 instead of 75
<foxiness> FX|Laptop, if im not wrong gnome use x setting /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<lmh> anybody an idea`?
<danko123456> nmorse, what is the matter with your sound card?
<nmorse> anyone here know how to get an ali m5475 card working?
<FX|Laptop> What I thought also, but wouldn't know what to change in there.
<nmorse> The modules are loaded, just no sound
<nmorse> Not in Gnome, not in KDE, nowhere
<Nalioth> snoop_, there are some things that don't work well (or at all), but mostly its all good
<allyn> lmh is it a dual monitor setup?
<lmh> allyn: yes
<lmh> allyn: but without xinerama
<allyn> have you looked at xorg.conf?
<snoop_> Nalioth, what sort of things dont work?
<lmh> allyn: yes, had trouble to get it working, now works, but with the prob
<danko123456> nmorse, do you know of the alsamixer program?
<allyn> i know how to erit refresh on signle monitor system, not sure how different dual monitors is
<allyn> oh ok
<sauli> why I get this when I try to login as root "root logins are not allowed"
<lmh> allyn: ok, can i send you my con?
<lmh> conf
<Nalioth> snoop_, i have not gotten java to work (am not interested in doing flips and somersaults to achieve java installation)
<nmorse> yes, I know about alsamixer and alsamixergui and kmix and ...
<allyn> lmf can you do it in pastebin?
<lmh> ?
<Nalioth> snoop_, swf_play takes over my system (i have to kill -9 the multiple instances)
<lmh> whats pastebin?
<danko123456> http://pastebin.com
<JanC> sauli : use sudo
<snoop_> Nalioth, swf, that sucks...lots of sites have swf embedded
<danko123456> nmorse: did you try unmuting stuff, and muting other stuff in there?
<danko123456> and changing levels, and that?
<Nalioth> snoop_, there are soem things that are not as dev'd for the PPC as there are for the x86
<nmorse> Yeah
<snoop_> Nalioth, yeah, its new, but i'll get better...
<allyn> lmh where does xchat save downloads, do you know?
<danko123456> nmorse: in a little bit, *crimsun* should be here, and he is the resident sound specialist:), so he may know
<lmh> desktop?
<lmh> don't know
<snoop_> Nalioth, *it will
<Dethread> allyn, probably in ~/.xchat
<allyn> yeah desktop i found it :-)
<snoop_> anyone,  a bit of help with wireless?
<sauli> how to use sudo
<danko123456> sudo command
<JanC> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> allyn: actually  ~/.xchat2
<snoop_> i set up ndiswrapper and entered in the password (WPA), but it doesnt work..
<Nalioth> snoop_, had to build from source several components of my sound (libfaac, libfaad <<whatever they are called, etc)
<JanC> sauli : there is also an explanation why sudo is better on the wiki page
<allyn> lmh are the monitors identical?
<benplaut> anyone gotten GmailFS to work with ubuntu?
<Dethread> snoop_, where did you enter the password?
<snoop_> Dethread, in the networking GUI thing..
<lmh> allyn: yes, two HP L2035 LCDs, but for one i used the DVI - in, with the other one the VGA - in
<Dethread> snoop_, I had a similar problem ... I think it expects the password in hex
<snoop_> Dethread, ah..i have it in text..
<sauli> that not help me
<Dethread> snoop_, I only got it working by enterying it from console via iwconfig
<Dethread> snoop_, there you can specify that it's in text
<danko123456> sauli: what not help you?
<Dethread> snoop_, man iwconfig  <- that'll help
<danko123456> sudo command  or..... (21:41:22) JanC: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<snoop_> Dethread, can you help me through that? i'm new to linux..
<Dethread> snoop_, I can try
<snoop_> Dethread, thanks
<Dethread> private message me and we'll see
<sauli> I just want loggin in my gnome or kde desktop as root uset
<JanC> sauli : why not ?
<danko123456> sauli, taht can be enabled,. if you really want to.
<JanC> sauli : you don't want that
<danko123456> sauli, consult http://ubuntuguide.org/#allowrootlogingnome
<danko123456> but, as JanC said, you dont really want that, read the wiki.
<thoreauputic> sauli: running a desktop as root is a *really* bad idea
<sauli> sudo works well in console but how I can loggin my desktop as root
<paulproteus> sauli: It's "strongly advised against".
<thoreauputic> don't
<JanC> why do you want that ?
<paulproteus> sauli: If you want to, you can:
<paulproteus> sudo passwd root
<danko123456> sauli, danko123456 gave you a link to the wlkthrough.
<paulproteus> And then edit the gdm config file.
<paulproteus> (Right; I'll stop talking, then. :)
<danko123456> or that too:-p
<allyn> lmh ok i was just noticing that your config in xorg.conf the 2 monitors have different settings for refresh rates
<allyn> does either of thm work the way you want it?
<lmh> allyn thats because the vga-in has different values to the dvi -in
<snoop_> Dethread,  can you join #snoop ?
<nmorse> so no one in here has an ali m5475 soundcard in a laptop that doesn't seem to work in Ubuntu?
<allyn> oh, them im not sure then, srry havent done dvi only analog
<makaveli> real quick question how do i install a compiler because i am getting the error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH when i run ./configure
<danko123456> nmorse: I know I do not.
<danko123456> crimsun knows sound cards...
<allyn> apt-get install gcc
<danko123456> he may be here in a little bit.
<makaveli> thank you
<nmorse> I'll see if I can track him down in ubuntu-motu
<thoreauputic> allyn, you should have told hime to install build-esential - gcc by itself isn't enough
<dip> when choosing SD memory, what would you guys consider a more reliable brand, kingston or viking ?
<poopinaboot> neither
<danko123456> viking, for sure...
<danko123456> :)
<poopinaboot> they all suck
<poopinaboot> everything is so bleak
<poopinaboot> soemoen kill me
<danko123456> ahaha
<danko123456> wtf...:)
<allyn> oops didnt think about build-essential
<Levande1> Anybody know a good IRC channel anywhere that does Windows support?
<JanC> Levande1 : not here  :)
<Levande1> damn
<thoreauputic> Levande1: you won't find one on Freenode :)
<Levande1> well can i at least get a  recommendation for another channel then?
<Levande1> how about another server?
<dip> I found the best deal with those 2 brands for same price but tough time deciding between the 2 brands
<foxiness> Levande1, you are on freenode :)
<Levande1> i know, but it's fairly easy to connect to another server
<poopinaboot> Levande1: google it
<thoreauputic> Levande1: is there such a thing as a windows IRC help channel? I've never found one...
<^thehatsrule^> Levande1, what do you need about windows? lol
<poopinaboot> Levande1: we're all geeks in here
<Levande1> poopinaboot: gee, thanks for you help poopinaboot, not like i haven't tried that
<danko123456> like what support for windows, now?
<^thehatsrule^> weve all used windows here before prolly...
<poopinaboot> Levande1: I do what i can
<poopinaboot> strange that my nick is poop though
<_nate> there
<^thehatsrule^> heh
<danko123456> nate dude:)
<_nate> sup danko123456
<_nate> poopinaboot is my name on wolfenstein
<danko123456> hey, uh, Levande1, what is the thing you are trying to get help with?
<danko123456> there are sites on the web with walkthroughs...
<^thehatsrule^> rtcw:ET _nate?
<foxiness> why pepole need xp irc channel 4 ?
<IFR_> tritium, if you're still here I have one other question about that linux-686 kernel ?
<_nate> ^thehatsrule^: none other
<^thehatsrule^> nice!
<Levande1> poopinaboot: okay, i've set xp up just to auto-update my computer whenever an update comes out, so I don't have to remember to do it, etc.  However, apparently, in between downloading the update, and installing, the computer nags me that it's already downloaded an update. Do I want to go ahead and install it before it's auto-installed?  How do I get rid of that nag?
<^thehatsrule^> come to my chan ;p
<danko123456> Levande1: and support.micorsoft.com has a lot of information on Windows, as it would...
<HrdwrBoB> Levande1: this is #ubuntu last time I checked
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<Levande1> have no idea why you guys just didn't ignore me if yall didn't want windows chatter, and didn't know the answer to my question anyway?
<_nate> Levande1: microsoft ties your hands, good luck finding a resolution
<danko123456> Levande1: well, I did not cause I was wondering what can go wrong on windows, personally.
<anemiat1> when i start installing kubuntu, will it ask autoatically to se free space? I do not wissh to delete my windows yet?
<Levande1> but don't worry about, thanks anyways guys, i'll prolly post something on the arstechnica boards
<thoreauputic> Levande1: that sounds like a plan :)
<foxiness> Levande1, just reboot
<Levande1> anemiat1: do you have free space on your hard drive that isn't partitioned?
<anemiat1> yes
<danko123456> haha, awesome, foxiness
<Levande1> foxiness: that's part of the nagging i want to avoid
<jony> hi
<danko123456> anemiat1: it will default to erase everything, choose not to.
<IFR_> Hmm. OKay, does anyone know if the linux-686 package  it a patch in the sense that it will pick up options I had in the -386, such as radio and encryption options?
<jony> how can i make something like chkdsk ????
<anemiat1> how do I do that?
<anemiat1> press F1?
<anemiat1> ??
<HrdwrBoB> IFR_: if you were just loading modules, yes
<thoreauputic> Levande1: when a system is as opaque as windows, these things can be pretty hard to fix
<Levande1> anemiat1: make sure you do "manual partitioning" during the ubuntu install.  It will let you tell it to use the unpartitioned space on your hard disk.
<foxiness> Levande1, u will do that soon im sure :)
<danko123456> it will be one of teh 2 ptions during install.
<Levande1> thoreauputic: this is #ubuntu, not #xp, you are off-topic, please take your windows chatter elsewhere please
<danko123456> ahha
<danko123456> awesome.
<foxiness> Levande1, than do not wast ur time do it now
<IFR_> Sorry HrdwrBoB I don't quite understand. danko123456 was that for ifr?
<danko123456> Every night now...
<jony> i want to check a hard disk for errors how can i do this?
<thoreauputic> Levande1: I hope that was intended as a joke ;)
<danko123456> nope IFR_, for the guy with the inhstallation issue.
<thread> anybody know why a fresh apache2/php4 install would cause the server to try and send down the php file rather than it's postprocessed output?
<IFR_> Sorry HrdwrBoB I don't quite understand. I was hpoing to basically upgrade from 2.10.5-386 to *686
<anemiat1> I am confused? Will it give me an option to use unpartitioned (free) space?
<danko123456> anemiat1: yes.
<Levande1> thoreauputic: no, i was trying to get everybody angry in this room at me so i'd get banned?
<anemiat1> ok thanks
<HrdwrBoB> IFR_: yes, it will work exactly the same
<anemiat1> I am going for it
<anemiat1> bye
<Levande1> maybe my humor's jus off a little today, sorry
<danko123456> anemiat1: it will ask do you want to erase everything, you wil say no, and choose where to install.
<anemiat1> I see
<IFR_> Great, so I needn't specify all the wep and radiop stuff which presently works HrdwrBoB?
<anemiat1> and does it install grub or lilo?
<thoreauputic> Levande1: you'd be surprised how many people do exactly that...
<JanC> anemiat1 : grub
<anemiat1> ok thanks
<HrdwrBoB> IFR_: correct
<IFR_> Thank you so much
<Levande1> anemiat1: not an easy menu option, but you can go into "manual parititioning" and follow fdisk (or whatever it uses) to use the unpartitioned space on your disk
<JanC> with an entry for you windows installation
<danko123456> your windows boot may be borked, but if it is on the same drive, there are ways to get grub to boot windows once you are insatllesd, and likely it will create that option by itself during install.
<foxiness> Levande1, this banned its just for fun
<Levande1> anemiat1: it will give you options to install grub or lilo during the ubuntu install
<Levande1> thoreauputic: yeah, i know, sorry, shouldn't have made that joke
<danko123456> Levande1: your xp...reinstall?, I dont know, I never fix anything in windows when it is broken...
<IFR_> Anyone know if there's an ubuntu package for wifi-radar?
<Levande1> danko123456: you are now off-topic!
<danko123456> IFR_: I know, yes.
<danko123456> :))
<IFR_> Ah. Can you tell me?
<Levande1> IFR_: you apt-cache searched?
<IFR_> Yes.
<danko123456> IFR_: guy named ivoks that comes here maintains it..
<karljp> one more try: anyone got ac3 audio in totem to work?
<eob84> I was wondering what I need to set audiosrc to, to get Rythmbox to work in KDE
<danko123456> IFR_: or rather, it is not included yet.
<danko123456> ioll grab you the deb.
<Levande1> IFR_: there's also packages.ubuntu.com you could do a fuller search with (i think it does a fuller search)
<danko123456> IFR_: http://master.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/
<IFR_> Thanks Levande, I'll have a look! danko123456, that's great - how can I get it from you?
<IFR_> Ah!
<danko123456> that guy ivoks maintains it, it is likely to get included in ubuntu
<danko123456> Ill get you links for the wiki about it.
<foxiness> time to go to "ZzzZZzz" c l8r "glad to not to see XP on my dream tonight"
<IFR_> Thanks so much for that danko123456!
<jony> WHATS THE CHKDSK EQUIVALENT COMMAND??
<danko123456> IFR_: at the end of the new packages list, under Ante Kramaric: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTUNewPackages .
<jony> plz
<danko123456> jony: whts chkdsk?
<danko123456> hehe
<HrdwrBoB> jony: fdisk
<danko123456> tht trnd out fnny
<HrdwrBoB> for all the good it'll do you
<thoreauputic> jony: take the gum out from behind your capslock key ...
<HrdwrBoB> jony: what is your problem
<foxiness> HrdwrBoB, do not do that
<danko123456> ppl hate asking twice...
<bob2> jony: fsck, and a) don't repeat, b) don't use caps
<HrdwrBoB> foxiness: do not do what, tell people what they asked for?
<danko123456> jony: whats chkdsk?
<jony> i need something like scandisk and sorry for the caps but it seems the only way to get atention
<HrdwrBoB> jony: why
<karljp> man, i've asked 4 or 5 times, and got neither yelled at or an answer
<foxiness> HrdwrBoB, k but not all pepole clever
<nmorse> maybe someone can help me with the specific error message from /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<karljp> I guess I've been asking the wrong question
<bob2> jony: no, it's the way to get ignored.  do not do it again.
<danko123456> jony: try reading up on fsck, seems like a real too,
<jony> ok i wont
<HrdwrBoB> foxiness: no, but just knowing the command will do him no good
<danko123456> tool
<HrdwrBoB> karljp: what is your problem?
<nmorse> "/etc/init.d/alsa: Warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1221: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing'"
<karljp> heres 6: anyone got ac3 in totem working?
<karljp> it works in xine, but no audio in totem for dvds.
<danko123456> jony: man fsck
<bob2> karljp: probably if you install totem-xine
<karljp> I thought totem used all the gstreamer stuff?
<jony> ok i'll research
<nmorse> anyone know what that means?
<danko123456> do that.
<danko123456> did yuo sudo that nmorse?
<thoreauputic> karljp: totem is a front end - you can use totem-gstreamer or totem-xine
<eob84> does anyone one know why I get this error from rhythmbox "Could not open resource for writing."
<sauli> how I can remove all users password I dont neet so much security
<karljp> yeah, just saw that from my apt-cache search
<danko123456> nmorse: sudo
* karljp gets lost in the linux sound handling jungle
<thoreauputic> sauli: we don't wnt to encourage your ideas, sorry
<karljp> I thought gstreamer was "the way"
<karljp> is there a gstreamer way to get ac3 working?
<thoreauputic> sauli: the default security is there for excellent reasons
<karljp> timtowdi, that sort of thing?
<danko123456> jony: better question would have been to ask hw to do what you are trying to achieve, maybe...
<danko123456> more specific.
<lmh> whats the difference between xfree86 and xorg? what does ubuntu take as a standrad?
<bob2> karljp: I really doubt gstreamer supports patented codecs
<thoreauputic> lmh: 1) not much 2) xorg
<danko123456> sauli: ?
<danko123456> hehe
<bob2> lmh: xfree86 is where X development used to happen.  then they went crazy and changed the licese, so now everyone works on x.org.
<bob2> lmh: hoary uses x.org by default
<lmh> thanks
<thoreauputic> lmh: xfree is pretty much dead
<karljp> there's gstreamer-ffmeg, gstreamer-mpeg2dec and co
<karljp> I think it does :)
<bob2> karljp: not in ubuntu
<danko123456> whats ac3, anyhow?
<jony> when i use fsck should the device be unmounted?
<danko123456> ill google/
<bob2> jony: yes
<karljp> the format dvd audio normally is in
<thoreauputic> jony: yes
<jony> thanx
<karljp> bob2: correct, but is dvd playing even in ubuntu?
* karljp can never tell where packages actually come from
<bob2> karljp: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> karljp: (no)
<karljp> didn't think so
<bob2> yay for stupid laws
<karljp> and no, the restricted format page doesn't say how to make it work in totem
<bob2> indeed
<karljp> but when I work it out, I'll be updating it :)
<bob2> so use totem-xine or something else
<karljp> can you give me a one or two sentence summary on the roadmap of xine vs gstreamer?
<karljp> I only want to use totem because it's all built in nicely
<karljp> and xine and mplayer and vlc aren't
<bob2> gstreamer is the way of the future, but laws suck oh so much
<daniels> karljp: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/VideoPlaybackRoadmap
<daniels> that's not even really even a sentence
<karljp> it will do ;)
<thoreauputic> karljp: totem-xine looks exactly like totem-gstreamer
<karljp> but it's based on xine, not gstreamer.
<karljp> and isn't gstreamer, "the way for the future"
<danko123456> of...
<karljp> they both fit :)
<thoreauputic> karljp: it depends on whether you want stuff that works, or want to contribute to the "way of the future" i guess
<karljp> I'd like both if possible
<karljp> if I wanted stuff that works, I'd still be on windows ;)
<danko123456> nope, the future dont work...
* thoreauputic hands karljp the moon on a stick
<karljp> ooh look at the pretty moon
<jony> ok wahts the easy way to make a standard chack with fsck ????
<karljp> it actually was quite pretty tonight
<allyn> spkeaking of totem-gstreamer when i try to install it it wants to remove dvdrip and libvorbis0, anyone know a workaround? rhythm box does the same
<jony> i have an external usb device which is giving me hell!
<_nate> totem-xine works
<danko123456> jony: give it hell right back.
<karljp> fsck or chkdsk aren't going to help then jony
<_nate> thats what i like about it
<danko123456> i like the shiny movies it plays.
<danko123456> :-p
<jony> karljp, what should i do then???
<danko123456> whAT IS the device?
<karljp> smash it with a hammer for all I care
<danko123456> a key?
<karljp> you need to explain your actual problems,
<karljp> perhaps let us suggest solutions
<sauli> I have not any secret in my computer
<danko123456> ive been telling him.
<danko123456> sauli, I love you, dude.
<danko123456> me neither, but passwords are required, do you wnt a user to automatically sign in when you boot?
<jony> karljp, what do you suggest!!
<karljp> how would I know, you've not told us what's actually going on.
<karljp> "giving me hell" isn't very descriptive
<thoreauputic> sauli: would you like someone to take over your computer and use it for spreading evilness? Please don't allow that, it affects everyone
<danko123456> jony: what is the device?
<sauli> I dont want never use password
<danko123456> I dont think you can turn off all passwords.
<danko123456> I can tell you hwo to do it in PM.
<sauli> I think linux developers have skitsofrenia
<danko123456> hehem, there are real threats...
<danko123456> and these systems are used for business as well.
<thoreauputic> sauli: I think you have much yo learn
<thoreauputic> *to
<danko123456> yo...
<danko123456> :)
* mr_roboto wonders how many people are jotting down sauli's ip
<thoreauputic> mr_roboto: exactly
<nmorse> I think Sauli needs to learn to spell schizophrenia
<jony> danko123456, its a usb harddisk. mp3 player by archos
<thoreauputic> sauli: an insecure computer doesn't just affect you, it potentially affects others on the Net
<danko123456> jony: ok, so you plugged it in, and nothing?
<mr_roboto> sauli's computer = just another spambot
<darkaudit> sauli: i'm gonna be blunt... there are *many* people waiting to turn your computer against you and the rest of the world if you actually attempt what you're suggesting. It's naive at best, and recklessly stupid at worst. Don't freakin' do it
<sauli> yeah now I know passwd -d root
<danko123456> darkaudit: man, all you guys worry too much.
<danko123456> back up your data finally...
<danko123456> anyhow...we cant argue sudo, and taht.
<thoreauputic> danko123456: no, we all see what has happened to the net when peole use an insecure OS
<danko123456> If I even want to turn my computer into a spambot, my decision.
<thoreauputic> danko123456: guess which one?
<karljp> right on danko
<darkaudit> danko123456: Verizon blocked *Europe* from sending email to it's customers. You better believe I'm gonna worry
* karljp used to use rlogin every day until last year
<danko123456> well, not that I am gonna fo it...or anything.
<karljp> and I only stopped because I quit work
<danko123456> well, email can be done differently then through an ISP...
<danko123456> I never ever used an ISP email address.
<danko123456> but, let us not play devils advocate.
<mr_roboto> lol    yeah, he uses someone else's open relay
<danko123456> sauli: I wrote you an essay in private, so...
<mr_roboto> prolly sauli's!
<danko123456> mr_roboto: I use gmail, or mailx, if I really need to send an email.
<danko123456> darkaudit: do you have an article I could read about that?
<sauli> but still I dont can login in kde or gnome as root
<karljp> verizon suckz0rs anyway
<karljp> this is why RBLs are bad mkay
<anethema> anyone here know how to make an iso of a dvd ive got in the drive? dvd playback is really jerky for some reason and i dont know how to fix itg
<danko123456> sauli, talk to me in private, they dont wanna tell you anyhow.
* darkaudit goes looking for The Register articles...
<thoreauputic> sauli: you've been told
<karljp> collateral damage is NOT allowed
<sauli> why that is so difficult
<danko123456> anethema: how an iso out of a dvd?
<thoreauputic> danko123456: don't encourage him. please
<karljp> sauli: ignore them.  if you want to run your machine as root, with x, you should be allowed to
<danko123456> I use su, thore, is that so bad, am I bad now?
<sauli> before I have fedora and not this problem
<anethema> yes i just want to make a iso then mount it
<karljp> you don't seem them crucifying people running people running windows as admin
<nmorse> passwd root is your friend
<anethema> so i can play from the hard drive and it wont be jerky
<danko123456> I mean, if this is the right way, everyone will do it eventually anyhow, just as with gstreamer.
<JanC> darkaudit : most spam comes from the US, so that would be stupid from Verizon...
<thoreauputic> karljp: of course he has that freedom: but it's irresponsible use of freedom
<darkaudit> http://www.wired.com/news/ebiz/0,1272,66226,00.html
<danko123456> thanks
<karljp> who are you to decide freedom thoreau?
<sauli> how to allowed root use x
<sauli> kde or gnome
<karljp> it's freedom remember?
<darkaudit> JanC: you're tellin' me... ppl on the Verizon USENET boards are *pissed*
<stormy73034> u can log in to gnome via root in ubuntu
<JanC> you talking about usenet spam ?
<darkaudit> and there's not one story about this... there are *hundreds*
<mr_roboto> karljp: when your irresponsible use of your freedoms results in 50% of all mail being spam, and DoS attacks being more and more common, well... it's not just YOU any more
<thoreauputic> karljp: I don't decide it: but I am entitled to judge, just as you are. The idea that one should refrain from using judgment is equally absurd
<karljp> 50% of all mail being spam comes from spammers
<allyn> anethema how fast is our computer?
<karljp> not from someone wanting to not type passwords all day
<karljp> please don't confuse the two
<darkaudit> JanC: no... Verizon customers on USENET griping about the email blocking
<danko123456> darkaudit: wtf, januar 2005,,,still????
<darkaudit> still
<anethema> 3200
<anethema> 3200+ amd
<anethema> athlon xp
<JanC> there are some ISPs that are not responsible about spamming
<allyn> ok, i encoded a dvd today using dvdrip on my XP2600
<JanC> just block them
<thoreauputic> karljp: you seem blissfully unaware of hoe spammers use people's insecure computers to do their work
<allyn> took a few hours but the dvd went down to 700mb
<karljp> janc: I respecfully disagree
<tritium> anethema \n how \n are \n you \n doing \n today \n ?
<karljp> but a lot of people believe that the collateral damage approach of RBL stuff is ok
<IcemanV9> anethema: hdparm will fix it; http://ubuntuguide.org/#speedupcddvdrom
<mr_roboto> karljp: also, the script kiddies love to find yet another computer to add to their zombie list
<JanC> it would be stupid to block every country that has 1 spammer
<anethema> haha yes..ill try that IcemanV9
<danko123456> darkaudit: no...:/
* darkaudit triple-filters his mail after the ISP spam filter finishes... only 1 in 1000 spam messages actually makes my inbox
<brad_> Anyone else here using a prosavage card and get it workin in anything higher than 1024x768?
<JanC> because you would have to block every IP-address then
<karljp> thoreau + roboto: you've both just admitted the problem is with other people, not people not wanting passwords on their machine
<karljp> you do at least admit that you can be running a machine behind a nat?
<danko123456> Well, maybe it is an attack on the verizon servers...or something, it is only a one company, and I have heard of theories that internet can only take so much spyware, and spam and that.
<thoreauputic> karljp: why give those people easy access to machines that aren't theirs?
<mr_roboto> karljp: of course it's other people... but you're just a freaking idiot to leave your door unlocked if you live in a bad part of town
<bitsmash> hello
<karljp> I could have no passwords on this machine at all, and it wouldn't matter unless you got through the other machines in front of it
<mr_roboto> the internet is a bad part of town :)
<bitsmash> i downloaded 5.04 before it was release
<bitsmash> released
<karljp> then you didn't get 5.04
<karljp> get it again
<darkaudit> danko123456: no... it's stated policy from Verizon... as far as Europe is concerned, they've gone to a whitelist. You have to request a domain be unblocked... everything else is SOL
<bitsmash> ok thanks ill take your word for it
<karljp> thoreau, not having passwords != easy access to your machine from other people
<thoreauputic> karljp: rubbish - he just needs to dist-upgrade
<karljp> depends what his problem is :)
<bitsmash> thoreauputic: ok thanks ill take your word for it?
<danko123456> darkaudit: I happen to know, and issues get sorted, I work for an ISP...
<bitsmash> heh
<karljp> do you want to install it from the cd and be done?
<karljp> or do you just want to install something that will work?
<karljp> whatyo uhave will probably work for the later
<karljp> latter too.
<thoreauputic> karljp: you are assuming a level of sophistication I doubt exists for such as sauli
<karljp> perhaps :)
<bitsmash> ill just get the 5.04
<darkaudit> yoi... time for bed...
<karljp> but I still defend his right to want to do it :)
<danko123456> thoreauputic: you know what I hate...is ppl abusing stuff like that, I wish everyone was fair, and then wireless would be more available everywhere...
<AndyFitz> hey does anyone know of a tool to do  multi-lined find and replace actions in plain text ?
<karljp> I'm not a criminal, of course I'll register my dna an dfinger prints
<karljp> it's called sed
<karljp> or perl -ie
<karljp> danko: where do you live?
<mr_roboto> danko: but if you're intentionally insecure, you're an enabler for those who abuse the system... you make it worse overall
* karljp spent six months living in my car and got free wireless everywhere
<bitsmash> is this it? ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<karljp> and the wireless where I live now is free for anyone else too.
<IcemanV9> bitsmash: yep
<karljp> the only reason I've seen people doing any form of wireless security is because they pay for bandwidth
<danko123456> karljp: canada:)
<bitsmash> is there a free winblows downloader thingy?
<mr_roboto> karljp: well... another reason is you do NOT want to have isp logs of kiddie porn downloads through your access point from the pervs on the street :)
* danko123456 a.k.a. dabaSlon lol
<de_wizze> whats the diff between having the prerelease and upgrading the distro, and a fresh install with the final release
<danko123456> AndyFitz: got that?
<bitsmash> de_wizze: yes let me know
<danko123456> AndyFitz: do you use gnome?
<brad_> what does apt-get -t do?
<AndyFitz> danko123456:  of course
<danko123456> de_wizze: hopefully not much...
<danko123456> AndyFitz: so, did you try gedit?
<danko123456> it has a replace all function.
<danko123456> mr_roboto: agreed.
<JanC> brad : man apt-get
<AndyFitz> danko123456,  normally I use gedit.  this time I need to do it to a batch of files
<anethema> kick ass the dma thing worked
<danko123456> there is a Unix command even.
<brad_> thank you JanC
<anethema> thanks IcemanV9
<JanC> brad_ : 'man' shows you the manual of most programs
<JanC> always try that if you need help with a program
<karljp> bitsmash, shouldn't be any difference
<stuNNed> is it common if a gtk2 program locks up it might come back to life after about 5 minutes?
<thechitowncubs> I wish I could understand why Spatial is more efficient than Browser
<thechitowncubs> or so some people think
<NinjaYeti> I can't find any good wireless configuration utilities or scripts. The gnome network one doesn't work for me, and just times out.
<NinjaYeti> any ideas?
<danko123456> stuNNed: yup, I use those all the time, a good thing to make the time pass by is tetris...:)
<danko123456> jj
<thechitowncubs> ninja: what exactly are you trying to do
<snoop_> anyone. can someone help me with a wireless card?
<bitsmash> there must be a faq about having a prerelease
<stuNNed> danko123456: lol
<stuNNed> anyone use sylpheed?
<NinjaYeti> well, i've got a couple of wireless cards that i know will work in linux... one of which i could never get into monitor mode
<NinjaYeti> but just something to set up a connection would be nice for now
<danko123456> snoop_: what make and modekl is it, and then give me exactly 25 minutes at least.
<NinjaYeti> i'll figure out the kismet stuff later
<kakalto> is the marillat repos working now?
<danko123456> kakalto: did you try them?
<snoop_> danko123456, its a linksys wireless g card  wmp54g
<danko123456> k
<kakalto> danko123456, not yet...
<snoop_> danko123456, will you be around tommorow ? i really have to get going soon...
<danko123456> what type of card is it snoop_?
<snoop_> danko123456, type?
<danko123456> I do not kno much about it, I am just wodering...pcmcia...
<snoop_> danko123456, pci
<bitsmash> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrading
<danko123456> k, see ya soon.
<snoop_> danko123456, desktop computer..
<danko123456> k
<lmh> hi all, have a radeon 9550 card (r3xx), configured with xinerama with radeon driver.
<lmh> now i tried dri, but it does not work since the radeon driver doesn't support dri on that card.
<lmh> somebody told me to ask you if the ati driver supports mergedFB
<TwoBitSprite> yay, I just installed ubuntu :)
<Dethread> danko123456, snoop's card it's actually detected and set up as wlan0 I believe...he just can't connect to his network
<kakalto> what's a gui for transcode?
<snoop_> Dethread, thanks
<IcemanV9> bitsmash: get over it. either install prerelease and update OR d/l a release one and install. simple is that.
<TwoBitSprite> unfortunately, I can't seem to connect to my windows shared drives... dmesg tells me: "smb_fill_super: missing data argument"
<danko123456> Dethread: has all the right settings in tehrem dhcp and that? power cycled everything? modem, then router, then computer?
<Dethread> danko123456, haven't powercycled the router, I believe the settings are correct too, first suspected his WEP key to be the problem but it was being used correctly and it still didn't work after turning it off in the router, thus using no key
<Dethread> danko123456, MAC filtering is not being used either
<danko123456> Dethread: you have to power cycle, at least...
<TwoBitSprite> anyone have any idea why I can't mount smb drives?
<danko123456> but, maybe has nothing to do with that...
<Dethread> snoop_, hear that? :)
<TwoBitSprite> dmesg tells me: "smb_fill_super: missing data argument"
<danko123456> but power cyclking is a big thing, although it should not be too much for the wireless.
<snoop_> Dethread, hmm?
<snoop_> Dethread, powercycling?
<Dethread> snoop_, turn router off and back on, i.e. pull the plug :)
<snoop_> Dethread, ok
<snoop_> Dethread, be right back..
<Dethread> danko123456, in the network config tool, he doesn't see his network in the dropdown list either....even though it's broadcasting essid
<snoop_> Dethread, ok
<snoop_> danko123456, ok...done
<amonkey> can i get ooo2 base from synaptic? i don't see it as a package
<danko123456> snoop_: everything, down modem, then router, then dcomputer.
<danko123456> turn on modem, wait a litlle, and the router, then comptuer.
<ryman> my ubuntu keep freezing when I try to log out
<danko123456> but, try that when you are about to leave, as you are now...
<snoop_> danko123456, wow....what?
<JDahl> amonkey, openoffice.org2, I believe
<snoop_> danko123456, shut everthing down ?
<snoop_> danko123456, shutting down everything now.....be back in a while
<amonkey> but not the package for "base" the access-esque part
<danko123456> hey, uh, Dethread... Set up your Wireless Router as an 'open' network.  I.e. Turn off all security such as WAP in Mac Address restriction....did he do that?
<Dethread> danko123456, yeah, I think he had all that off...gotta double check when he comes back though
<TwoBitSprite> is anyone else having problems mounting an SMB shared drive in Ubuntu??
<cirkit_> hi i just setup my ftp with proftpd and cant seem to access the ftp
<cirkit_> ftp localhost
<cirkit_> Connected to localhost.localdomain.   220 ProFTPD 1.2.10 Server (Debian) [127.0.0.1]    Name (localhost:root):
<cirkit_> what do i do?
<ifr> TwoBitSprite, how are you attempting to mount it?
<TwoBitSprite> ifr: "sudo mount -t smbfs //KIM_DELL/SharedDocs /mnt/kim_dell"
<danko123456> dethre didnt you guys talk about how instead of having it in decimal, to put the option in as hex?
<danko123456> man..
<danko123456> :)
<ifr> TwoBitSprite If your case sensitivity is right then try adding to the end of that -o user=user,password=password,gid=users,uid=uid
<_nate_sleeping> gnite
<TwoBitSprite> ifr: dmesg tells me "smb_fill_super: missing data argument"
<cirkit_> anyone? ive setup the ftp with proftpd but cant seem to know where to access it from on the web
<TwoBitSprite> ifr: but I've never needed user/pass before...
<Dethread> cirkit_, are you behind a router?
<ifr> Just maks things better sometimes. You google he error ?
<cirkit_> yeah
<cirkit_> i opened up port 20 and 21 though
<Dethread> cirkit_, is port fowarding on?
<Dethread> ah ok
<cirkit_> when i try ftp://localhost it asks for a password
<cirkit_> and username
<samuel> sup all
<danko123456> cirkit_: well, you wont know till you remove the router, it seems.
<Dethread> cirkit_, ok...but it doesn't when you try it from the web/use the actual ip?
<ifr> TwoBitSprite http://www.technorati.com/tag/sysadmin
<danko123456> sup, sam...
<cirkit_> i dont use the actual ip
<snoop_> danko123456, back..
<ifr> TwoBitSprite http://blog.anime.org.za/?p=11
<Dethread> cirkit_, which ip do you use?
<cirkit_> i tried ftp://cirkit-ubuntu.homelinux.net
<cirkit_> but nothing
<Dethread> cirkit_, well, is that forwarded correctly?
<samuel> dont know what i did, but ive lost root access to my computer - i was trying to change the name of the user i used on the install, and made another admin user, and deleted the last one, but that made me loose admin rights, how can i fix this please?
<cirkit_> umm
<TwoBitSprite> ifr: thanks, I'll check those out
<ifr> I had the same problem.
<cirkit_> i set port 20 and 21 on that hosts ipp
<ifr> You need smbfs and it'llwork
<cirkit_> its still asks for a username and password
<cirkit_> where am i suppose to set that
<Dethread> cirkit_, /etc/proftpd.conf
<TwoBitSprite> ifr: awesome, got it... thanks :)
<ifr> Cool!
<TwoBitSprite> ok, next problem :P ... how do I get ubuntu to play MPEGs?
<TwoBitSprite> I opened Totem, and it says "nothing to handle mpeg" or something
<ifr> Shove an Ipod under the case
<ifr> and plug in you headset
<ifr> ;)
<danko123456> samuel: had a guy here earlier same issue...they made him reboot, sign in as safe mode, and set up a root password with passwd root, or some such command.
<TwoBitSprite> I did "apt-get install libmpeg1 mpeglib" and still nothing
<samuel> danko123456, thanks, ill try that
<danko123456> TwoBitSprite: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<danko123456> ok, just a sec, samuel
<danko123456> dang..
<snoop_> danko123456, finished rebooting everything
<danko123456> he never got to find out the command for setting up the root password.
<danko123456> snoop_: good times.
<snoop_> danko123456, aye ;)
<danko123456> ok, I have a couple of questions since youve been gone...
<snoop_> k
<danko123456> snoop_: did you read this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto ?
<snoop_> yes
<danko123456> what about this part: Set up your Wireless Router as an 'open' network. I.e. Turn off all security such as WAP in Mac Address restriction. However you should set your Network Name (ESSID) in your Router. ?
<sjohnson> hey dudes, which FTPd's do you recommend
<danko123456> dudes and dudettes...
<Dethread> sjohnson, I like/use proftpd
<snoop_> the router is set as open and essid is set to broadcast
<danko123456> bah
<danko123456> so no WAP, then?
<^thehatsrule^> yes, proftpd is prolly themost pop
<_nate_sleeping> sjohnson: use sftp, its part of the open-ssh server
<danko123456> it is certainly among the loved ones...:)
<_nate_sleeping> sjohnson: ftp logins travel in clear text
<_nate_sleeping> sjohnson: so your password can be intercepted
<kakalto> how do I use a deb-src?
<snoop_> no
<_nate_sleeping> sjohnson: use ssh and it can't be
<kakalto> how would I compile it with special options?
<_nate_sleeping> anyone who uses ftp for their home machine is silly, unless its restricted to their personal LAN
<snoop_> danko123456, its an open network..
<snoop_> danko123456, for now ;)
<danko123456> hehe...I found out that....you are somewhat SOL...for now, it seems.
<danko123456> Read this guys page: http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/28.html its a broadcom chipset!!!
<danko123456> but, after that, read this: http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/ .
<snoop_> ok
<_nate_sleeping> snoop_: just shut down wireless when you're not using it, thats what i do, at least then its somewhat secure
<_nate_sleeping> snoop_: or use dual-routers, and put the wireless off by itself with MAC filtering
<pablo928> nate_sleeping, unless they use yahoo webhosting, doesn't support sftp
<_nate_sleeping> pablo928: maybe I misunderstand the context, for a personal ftp server, its more secure to use sftp.  When connecting to ftp servers on the net you don't have a choise, so back up everything
<danko123456> snoop_: you ever heard of broadcom chipsets?
<_nate_sleeping> choice*
<_nate_sleeping> man i'm tired
<danko123456> nate, man, you are moonwalking again...
<snoop_> _nate_sleeping, i usually have encryption on it..
<danko123456> thanks for the tip, nate:)
<snoop_> danko123456, yes i think so
<danko123456> can the box of the card tell yuou if it uses that chipset?
<_nate_sleeping> snoop_: me too, but its a pain to configure multiple network settings using the current drivers for my wireless chipset, so i just turn off the encryption
<_nate_sleeping> snoop_: don't ya hate that?
<snoop_> _nate_sleeping, yeah...
<snoop_> _nate_sleeping, but it dosnt even work with this linux box now...
<snoop_> danko123456, to tell the truth i have no idea where the box is..
<_nate_sleeping> snoop_: ick, yeah, i hosed my wireless settings trying to use ubuntu's wireless manager
<_nate_sleeping> snoop_: then it didn't work for me.  Fortunately it was just before I was gonna do a reinstall
<g14> Anyone here played with the fast-user-switch-applet?
<danko123456> snoop_: it seems it is a broadcom chipset on there, and the only thing you can do is fork up for the driver if you want it to work, I would not personally, since it just, how do I put it, makes it more profitable not to release the specs...
<snoop_> _nate_sleeping, very true..
<_nate_away> going to sleep, gnite everyone
<snoop_> _nate_away, dang...seems like i have to have it not connect to the internet, or get a ehternet connection
<snoop_> danko123456, dang..no paying for me..
<snoop_> danko123456, i suppose, i can just wait until i can run some ethernet upstairs..
<snoop_> danko123456, do you know what brands/types of wireless cards work well with linux ?
<blake> how do i install webmin????
<bob2> blake: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<snoop_> danko123456, wait a second....the windows drivers, will it work for this?
<Badness45> i have a broadcom network adapter and when i installed warty it's not reconized
<Badness45> can some one help me install it
<bitsmash> hello
<choop> hello all
<bob2> Badness45: is it too late to return it and get a better one?
<bitsmash> how do i upgrade from the prerelease to the release?
<Badness45> get a better what?
<bitsmash> am i mistaken or did lynx want me to register when i tried to look up info how to upgrade from the prerelease
<dr_willis> Badness45,  proberly just need to load the right modules..  then use the network tools to confoigure it..
<Dethread> bitsmash, I think "apt-get dist-upgrade' will do the trick
<amaro> damn I love ubuntu
<danko123456> snoop_: usually anything that has a prism 2 chipset.
<bitsmash> Dethread: i dont have to update my sources?
<Badness45> ok what does that mean
<dr_willis> Badness45,  check the 'dmesg' messages to see if its allready seen&modules loaded
<danko123456> snoop_: not really a network person, I heard these things from others.
<Dethread> bitsmash, the sources are the same...but I'd incl. universe/multiverse anyway
<Badness45> i tried the ndiswrapper
<snoop_> danko123456, prism 2, huh...i'll keep that in mind.....
<Badness45> still don't work
<Badness45> imma turn my laptop on now
<snoop_> danko123456, well thanks anyways.....
<bitsmash> Dethread: what do you mean incl. universe/multiverse
<dr_willis> Badness45,  this a wireless carrd?
<Badness45> yeah
<danko123456> yup. come check again sometime, ivoks may know more.
<Badness45> broadcom
<dr_willis> Ugh.    Cant help ya much then. OTher then say go check out the Ubuntu wiki's
<bitsmash> Dethread: as well as hoary/main?
<snoop_> Badness45, sounds like the problem i have....you apparently have to pay for linux drivers..
<kwame> hi!
<bob2> Badness45: can you exchange it?
<kwame> I have an usb hp deskjet 3550 printer
<Badness45> exchange my laptop
<bob2> snoop_: er, doesn't it just require ndiswrapper?
<kwame> It sends to print, but with no ink! ... the cartirge is full, I can print in windows ... any help?
<Badness45> snoop: what laptop u have i have the hp
<snoop_> bob2, i tried....didnt work
<snoop_> Badness45, i have a desktop...
<danko123456> snoop_: yeah, soundsw like the same issue.
<sjohnson> _nate_away, : thanks
<Badness45> in man hp
<Badness45> oh
<sjohnson> Dethread,  are you here?
<Badness45> what is ndiswrapper
<snoop_> danko123456, you think i screwed up on setting up ndiswrapper? i set it up exactly as the guide said..
<Dethread> sjohnson, yes
<Badness45> people in forums said that they were able to get it to work with the ndiswrapper
<snoop_> Badness45, ndiswrapper lets you use windows drivers for linux..
<Badness45> oh
<Dethread> danko123456, iwconfig looked good, so I think the driver is ok :-/
<danko123456> snoop_: I dont think much...but, from what I just researched into the card, it seems that those are the only frivers.
<snoop_> Badness45, but didnt work for me
<Badness45> at the very end of the install
<Badness45> when i type
<danko123456> Dethread: IT MAY WELL be, I suck at wireless.
<Badness45> ndiswrapper -l it say invalid driver
<Dethread> caps-lock stuck or are you angry?
<snoop_> danko123456, i just took the drivers off the windows cd..
<Badness45> snoop what inf files where off the cd
<stuNNed> how to edit gnome menu?
<danko123456> snoop_: took the drivers like that for ndiswrapper?
<Badness45> oh
<snoop_> Badness45, i just took the bcmwl5.inf file off it
<danko123456> snoop_: is this the card, http://madwifiwiki.thewebhost.de/wiki/LinksysWMP55AG
<snoop_> danko123456, no mines wmp54g
<Badness45> imma check my system cd
<sjohnson> Dethread, i changed the port number in the /etc/proftpd.conf file, but i can't figure out how to make the changes apply
<danko123456> right...
<danko123456> damn nuimber
<sjohnson> *test*
<snoop_> danko123456, yeah....so frustrating..
<paulproteus> sjohnson: Did you restart ProFTPd?
<Dethread> sjohnson, there's a way to restart a service...can't remember how...just kill proftpd and then start it again
<danko123456> im not a frustratable person, that much, pluis, It is not my case...
<snoop_> Badness45, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<paulproteus>  /etc/init.d/proftp restart ?
<snoop_> danko123456, so true :)
<danko123456> but...Broadcom sucks!!! I have an apple, ntw.
<danko123456> btw
<Dethread> paulproteus, that's what he needs...how do you do that again? it's /etc/init.d/proftpd restart or so I think
<snoop_> Badness45,  also see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<snoop_> danko123456, what kind of apple?
<paulproteus> Dethread: All the scripts to *init*ialize (and de-initialize) daemons are in /etc/init.d
<sjohnson> Dethread, it's using inetd
<Dethread> paulproteus, yeah...i just wasn't sure about the "restart" option :)
<paulproteus> So "ls" around that directory if you ever get stuck.
<IcemanV9> stuNNed: wget -c http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/smeg_0.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb, then sudo dpkg -i smeg_0.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<sjohnson> *sigh*
<paulproteus> Dethread: Hint: "Just try it."
<sjohnson> linux sure is frustrating
<Dethread> paulproteus, nah...sjohnson can try it :)
<paulproteus> sjohnson: If it's using inetd, then you must change inetd.conf.
<Dethread> I will when I need it
<anethema> blug
<paulproteus> Dethread: Okay. :)
<snoop_> danko123456, and yes broadcom does suck.....i hope their stock sells at -$2.00
<paulproteus> sjohnson: /etc/inetd.conf  - change the port from "ftp" to some number you want.
<paulproteus> Then restart inetd.
<danko123456> he may have to use sudo.
<danko123456> snoop_: agreed:-$
<snoop_> danko123456, thats the only way they'll learn
<devnull> my libraries packages didn't seem to interface with pkg-config i think i am missing some files
<snoop_> anyways, i'm off....got to get some sleep....i'll try again tommorow or later....
<snoop_> thanks for all the help everybody
<snoop_> danko123456, thanks
<snoop_> later, all
<akrus> hello
<g14> Any esd masters that want to show their kung foo?
<derek> anyone here using a dell port replicator with a latitude series laptop?
<danko123456> bob2: there is support for his card listed in ndiswrapper, maybe he did not follow that that well.
<danko123456> g14:)
<akrus> what should I change in xorg.conf to set 75Hz?
<bob2> g14: way better to just ask your question
<g14> When I switch users using the fast user switch applet, the new users can't play sound because esd is running as the first user. Any ideas?
<bob2> don't use the fast user switch applet
<bob2> or kill esd before switching
<g14> bob2: I realize I can kill esd, but is there any other sort of way to "proxy" the sound requests or whatnot?
<danko123456> bob2: good alternative...
<bob2> no
<g14> I would really like to see fusa in breezy by default
<bob2> I've never even heard of "fusa"
<choop> so what's a good score in frozen-bubble?
<bob2> moving to Yet Another Sound Daemon seems like a terrible idea
<danko123456> fast user switch applet...its all over the news..
<g14> bob2: http://ignore-your.tv/fusa/
<g14> bob2: No, I'm thinking about talking to esd upstream to see if it can be fixed somehow
<kakalto> how do I compile from source a deb-src?
<bob2> kakalto: why do you want to compile it?
<danko123456> bob2: or, kill esd once logged in, as a login scrpit?
<danko123456> as root?
<bob2> that could work
<danko123456> oooh, damn Im good.
<kakalto> bob2, I need special options... and can't find the source on the internet
<danko123456> that ws a design right there,
<bob2> kakalto: what special options?
<kakalto> to do with avi's, in transcode
<danko123456> bob2: a personal question about your work?
<bob2> danko123456: ok
<bob2> kakalto: it's more complicated than you think
<g14> danko123456, I might try that out, thanks. Do you know what file in the gnome login starts esd?
<akrus> can I install KDE on Ubuntu?
<kakalto> bob2, it's the only way :(
<danko123456> bob2: what do you do at canonical?
<bob2> kakalto: "apt-get source transcode", then edit debian/rules to use whatever config option you want
<akrus> via updater?
<kakalto> akrus, yes
<bob2> kakalto: then "sudo apt-get build-dep transcode ; sudo apt-get install build-essential", then "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot" in the source dir
<kakalto> akrus, kubuntu-desktop is what you're looking for
<kakalto> bob2, thanks :)
<danko123456> are you gonna answer>
<danko123456> lol
<danko123456> jj
<bob2> danko123456: I nominally work on bazaar (bazaar.canonical.com), but at the moment I've been hijacked for other stuff
<akrus> :))
<danko123456> cool, like what?
<akrus> I'll try to install using Synaptic :D
<danko123456> bazaar, nominally means primarily?
<bob2> sorta
<mzalim_> hellol
<bob2> I'll go back to that at some point
<g14> So I'm going to guess that bob2 == python_master
<bob2> heh, I know which end of the filter() to use ;)
<g14> ha
<danko123456> bob2: hijacked to other projects, or just personal stuff?
<bisley> hi
<danko123456> yo, bisley
<bob2> danko123456: to other stuff within canonical
<danko123456> k, like...? Ubuntu at all?
<bisley> anyone have problems to get Packages.gz from http://security.ubuntu.com in apt-get update?
<JDahl> I wish matplotlib would get included in Breezy... it's sort of annoying to build from source, and invaluable
<g14> bob2, Some of the MOTU are packaging fusa for ubuntu and are toying with it http://ankur.ath.cx/ubuntu/fast-user-switch-applet/
<bob2> danko123456: no, not ubuntu
<bob2> g14: ah, cool
<bisley> i received an "cannot download md5sum is different
<bob2> JDahl: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU, you can ask someone to include it
<bisley> but in spanish ;)
<bob2> bisley: did you try again?
<bisley> lot of times
<kakalto> bob2, where are the debian/rules?
<Cybermagellan> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ServerBanners
<bob2> kakalto: in the source tree you just downloaded.  look in the directory you ran apt-get source in
<kakalto> which file? a .dsc?
<kakalto> or in the folder which was created
<bob2> kakalto: ?
<bob2> kakalto: in the folder it created
<kakalto> bob2, what file would it be called?
<bob2> kakalto: debian/rules...
<kakalto> ahh
<kakalto> sorry, I'm not thinking straight today
<sjohnson> Dethread, paulproteus, thanks bro
<sjohnson> s
<sjohnson> will give it a shot
<bisley> nobody have the same problem with apt-get update?damn..
<Dethread> good luck
<danko123456> bob2: ah, a versioning system?
<bob2> danko123456: yes
<danko123456> a pretty advanced, robust, and such one?
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> it's pretty awesome
<bob2> still crap in some ways, but we're fixing that
<danko123456> cool dstuff, so it really is a big thing...pretty cool, canonical is really trying to be right there in the heart of things.
<danko123456> a lot of open source development tools, really.
<bob2> yeah
<danko123456>  It is somewhat well known, these days, that some of the core developers of the Linux kernel are using a revision control system which is not free software.    which one are they referring to?
<daniels> bitkeeper
<danko123456> yeah, hey?
<bob2> which they're not using anymore
<danko123456> thanks.
<daniels> although they're not using that anymore because it blew up in their face
<danko123456> oh, so not hey?
<bob2> which was a surprise for all concerned
<danko123456> where is a thread you can read?
<bob2> danko123456: that quote wasn't on the bazaar site was it?
<danko123456> nope.
<danko123456> that is the arch site.
<bob2> ah, ok
<miss_jade> hey everyone!
<danko123456> well, bazaar says, I implement arch, so I am like...hm,...gotta read what arch is I guess...
<danko123456> YO, miss_jade
<miss_jade> hey danko
<miss_jade> how are u
<miss_jade> where is everyone from?
<danko123456> nice...
<danko123456> Im in canada, from Croatia.
<bob2> ah, yeah.
<miss_jade> kool
<miss_jade> im from sydney australia...
<Nula> I am from a village in the Afghanistan mountains.. we grow good plants for relaxation when hacking the linux kernel
<danko123456> Sweet, a whole article with a sub headline What Went Wrong, AND What Next ON that bitkeeper thing.
<danko123456> nice to meet you.
<danko123456> nula means zero in my language
<Levande1> bob2: they have a page saying how bazaar is different than subversion?
<Nula> what language is that?
<danko123456> scroll up just a little
<miss_jade> is there any other chat rooms?
<danko123456> probably on your screen still
<Nula> I see
<danko123456> there is, this is a linux support channel,.
<danko123456> said ther blind man...
<Nula> miss_jade what kind of chat?? tech related or socializing?
<danko123456> lol
<Nula> I probably wouldn't hang around IRC for socializing... irc has become a techsupport/pirating chat network..
<bob2> well, not really
<danko123456> yeah, I mean, I come here to socialize.
<Levande1> bob2: there is a short version of the difference in design goals?
<choop> wow i'm slow on the uptake. i'm in atlanta, georgia, usa
<danko123456>  /join #fun
<danko123456> or something...#keyword
<lifeless> Levande1: bazaar is different from svn in the same good ways as 'arch', but not in the bad ways ;)
<concept10> is there a ubuntu development channel?
<Levande1> lifeless: guess i would have to learn more about arch to figure out what that means...
<Levande1> concept10: think it's #ubuntu-dev
<bob2> Levande1: I guess the main difference is that arch internally works in terms of changes, not trees
<lifeless> Levande1: heh. seen the bazaar homepage / arch wiki ?
<danko123456> concept10: there are some devs here even, whats up?
<danko123456> haha
<danko123456> \Im awesome.
<bob2> Levande1: but also that it doesn't really care which archive a branch is in, so you can branch from other people and store it locally
<concept10> I want to contribute to some of the ubuntu goals
<g14> concept10, /join #ubuntu-devel
<lifeless> bob2: I think the big difference is bazaar understands 'branch' vs 'directory' whereas svn is willfully blind
<bob2> hm..
<Levande1> bob2: like the way CVS is file-based vs. how svn is project based.  The CVS file-based would be similar to bazaar's change based?  And, the svn project based, I think I mean the same thing as what you mean when you say tree based.
<bitsmash> hi
<bitsmash> why do i have no root?
<bob2> Levande1: how is svn project-based while cvs is not?
<Levande1> bitsmash: there's some page in the ubuntu wiki that explain why sudo
<bob2> bitsmash: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> bitsmash: also, it was explained to you during the install
<bob2> bitsmash: and it's in the FAQ
<bitsmash> ok
<dr_willis> is that the #1 thing on the Faq? :P
<pablo921> maybe i had an advantage never having used linux before ubuntu, i didn't expect to have root.
<Levande1> bob2: when you do a log on a working copy directory in cvs, you get a comment for every file that has changed, even in the same comment.  Say you have one commit with one comment for a bunch of files.  With the cvs log for that commit, you getta comment for each file, even though all the comments are the same.  This is because cvs doesn't version the whole *tree* or directory.  Just individual files.  With svn, you only get the one commen
<Levande1> ooh, sorry that was so long
<danko123456> bob2: Worse, one of these efforts was inadvertandly funded by the OSDL, Linus Torvalds' place of employement.
<danko123456> hehe, total flame wars.
<Levande1> bob2: it's not like i've got a real reason to switch from svn now anyway (or the time).  I'll keep on eye on you guys bazaar project now that I know about it.
<danko123456> seriously, awesome text.
<bob2> Levande1: right, arch is like svn in that regard, it versions the whole tree
<bob2> Levande1: all modern systems are
<Levande1> Improvements in source code control is no small resource saver in the large projects I work with.
<bob2> cvs and sccs are the onlye ones I know of in broad use that don't
<danko123456>  It became the proverbial straw that broke the camel's back.
<Levande1> bob2: but really wish you guys would eventually do a page explaining the difference to guys like me
<bob2> Levande1: that would be good
<Levande1> thanks
<bob2> I'll put it on my evergrowing todo
<danko123456> i lseriously, such a proverbial straw...
<danko123456> :)
<kakalto> guys, I have a problem - a package I have I can't compile due to the repositories not having some of the dev packages
<danko123456> pastebin the error.
<kakalto> *a package I have = a source pakage
<JDahl> kakalto, do you know apt-get build-dep?
<kakalto> JDahl, that failed :(
<kakalto> one moment please
<knapjack> Any ndiyo developers here?
<danko123456> "we represent as open-source friendly a commercial organization as you are *ever* going to see"
<bob2> larry mcvoy has a very unique POV
<danko123456> oh yeah, Im ndiyoSL
<Levande1> bob2: i'm not in a hurry to switch, so feel free to make it low priority on the todo for now
<bob2> Levande1: heh, it is, unfortunately
<Levande1> lol
<knapjack> I'm wondering, does ndiyo use VNC or ...???
<bob2> Levande1: there's http://better-scm.berlios.de/, but it's unfortunately written by a svn developer
<danko123456> bob2: so, is canonical a "commercial organization"?
<bob2> so it's not the most unbiased thing ever
<unleashedgamers> #leave
<bob2> danko123456: canonical is a company, yes
<lifeless> danko123456: no, we aim to lose money
<danko123456> check this out.
<evilmegaman> Hi, anyone here use the ati drivers? I was wondering why my fglrxinfo says that I am still using mesa3d..
<danko123456> He pointed out that as a long-time open source fanatic and the CEO of BitMover, "we represent as open-source friendly a commercial organization as you are *ever* going to see", cautioning blah blah...
<scorpix> firefox 1.0.4 released :)
<ys76> Is there a problem with the bittorrent-tracker at the moment? I am unable to connect to it...
<kakalto> JDahl, I get "E: Build-dependencies for transcode could not be satisfied."
<bob2> evilmegaman: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<danko123456> and OOo and version2...and stuff, just funny...
<bob2> evilmegaman: follow those steps
<bob2> kakalto: it's unbuildable atm, now I think of it
<danko123456> ppl speak...
<evilmegaman> thanks bob2
<kakalto> bob2, which means I can't do anything about it?
<JDahl> kakalto, you could patch it :P
<kakalto> JDahl, meaning?
<dr_willis> kakalto,  yea - ive been keeping an eye on that lately also. :(
<bob2> kakalto: sec
<JDahl> kakalto, fix it, I mean... an attempt at being funny
<kakalto> JDahl, very funny :P
<bob2> kakalto: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/t/transcode/2:0.6.14-0.2ubuntu1/
<kakalto> bob2, what's with the link?
<bob2> it shows how it failed
<danko123456> lifeless: you read: http://kerneltrap.org/node/4966 ?
<lifeless> danko123456: I think so. if its LM trolling, then yes
<Xeon3D> Has anyone got Ubuntu64 installed on a DFI LanParty NF4 Ultra-D ?
<kakalto> bob2, indeed...
<knapjack> danko123456: So, is the nivo software publicly available?
<bob2> kakalto: ... so go get that package
<bob2> kakalto: it's in marillat's repository
<kakalto> are you trying to be funny? there's 30 packages listed there
<danko123456> knapjack: never heard of it, maybe google knows.
<bob2> kakalto: ?
<knapjack> danko123456: So you were pulling my leg on the ndiyo developer thing?
<danko123456> so, bob2, when did you announce bazaar?
<kakalto> bob2, in the latest of those logs from that link you gave me, there was 30 ones listed as "missing"
<danko123456> SL...:)
<bob2> danko123456: hm, I think it was the end of last year
<bob2> kakalto: libdivxencore0
<danko123456> really, even then, so a lot of development is done? Like I could install something on my computer?
<bob2> sure
<danko123456> wow
<bob2> we've been using it since day 1
<abarbaccia> hey all - anybody can recommend a wireless network card that was setup easily in ubuntu?  (not ndiswrapper - possibly nativly supported) 802-11g
<bob2> it was a fork of gnu arch
<bob2> abarbaccia: pcmcia or minipci?
<evilmegaman> Everything seems fine yet my fglrxinfo STILL gives me mesa3d...
<abarbaccia> pci
<bob2> pci or minipci?
<abarbaccia> just pci
<danko123456> this is some recent article, real dumba$$ guy, wit that bitkeeper
<abarbaccia> ive never heard of minipci
<bob2> find something using atheros or prism54
<bob2> minipci is what laptops use for internal wireless nowadays
<abarbaccia> oh, no - it's for my desktop - but prism54 chipset is the way to go?
<kakalto> bob2, when I go to dpkg-buildpackage from the source of the package, it lists 20 dependancies not met
<danko123456> bob2: can I put anything else in the apple?
<kakalto> some of these dependancies aren't available
<bob2> kakalto: ok
<choop> how can i test the install cd i just burnt to verify integrity?
<bob2> choop: check the md5sum
<bob2> choop: which you can do from within the installer, too
<bob2> danko123456: modern apple laptops can only use broadcom, unfortunately
<danko123456> bob2: like, replace the extreme card? do you know at all?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. if i wanted to look at the source to say "ls" where would be the place to look. Lol. :P
<bob2> dr_willis: find out what binary package it's in, using "dpkg -S /bin/ls".
<dr_willis> googling is hitting way too many bad hits wrong sources.
<evilmegaman> Does anyone here know how to fix the ati problem?
<evilmegaman> MY ati problem*
<choop> i've checked the md5sum of the ISO file, but I'd like to test the CD itself
<danko123456> evilmegaman: which ati problem?
<dr_willis> bob2,  so thats in the 'coreutils' package then - ok. :P
<choop> i've got knoppix up on my desktop (ircing from laptop)
<bob2> dr_willis: then use "apt-get source coreutils" to get the source package
<bob2> choop: no, check the md5sum of the cd
<dr_willis> bob2,  COOL. :P
<jiyuu0> is there something wrong witht ehe users mailinglist?
<bob2> choop: md5sum /dev/cdrom or whatever
<kakalto> "ok"
<jiyuu0> cause i'm not getting any mails from it
<bob2> jiyuu0: aside from people not reading the faq? ;)
<kakalto> ...
<bob2> kakalto: I don't know what you want me to do
<choop> okay, i think i'll get this whole process started tomorrow instead of staying up 'til three tonight.
<choop> thanks bob2
<kakalto> you probably can't help anyway, but thanks for your help thus far, bob2
<evilmegaman> I have installed xorg-fglrx-driver or whatever and I have made sure my xorg.conf is good, yet I still get mesa3d in fglrxinfo...
<dr_willis> bob2,  so.. hmm where did it put the source to? :P /usr/src/ ?
<bob2> kakalto: presumably you didn't enable the multiverse and universe repositories
<bob2> dr_willis: no, the dir you ran it in
<kakalto> bob2, those are enabled
<bob2> kakalto: (wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto)
<dr_willis> bob2,  ok. Thats more logical i guess Lol :P
<bob2> kakalto: I only have 2 missing build-deps
<bob2> er, no
<danko123456> lol...dbernar1@veliki:~/Desktop/b $ dpkg -i bazaar-dbg_1.3.2_i386.deb...dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege...why do I get this error;)
<bob2> danko123456: sudo dpkg -i ...
<bob2> danko123456: you can't install packages as a normal user
<kakalto> bob2, I'm installing the deps one-by-one, I'll tell you when I have a problem
<Chipparn> i got problems installing mplayer via apt-get install mplayer-386. something about damage packages.
<evilmegaman> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<danko123456> right, that is why it is funny, ppl ask questions like that where the error tells them right there....
<evilmegaman> Found that in Xorg.0.log
<bob2> evilmegaman: you compiled your own kernel?
<evilmegaman> nope
<bob2> Chipparn: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> evilmegaman: you're using hoary, right?
<evilmegaman> yes :)
<bob2> not breezy?
<bob2> what does "uname -r" print out?
<evilmegaman> lemme see bob2
<evilmegaman> 2.6.10-5-386
<bob2> well, they work for thousands of other people
<bob2> I can't guess what's different about your machine
<kakalto> bob2, libc6 isn't new enough
<evilmegaman> *thinks*... I don't know :(
<kakalto> libxvidcore4 requires 2.3.2.ds1-4 apparently
<kakalto> (of libc6)
<bob2> then use the testing side of his archive
<kakalto> how do I do that?
<evilmegaman> oooh
<evilmegaman> That binary howto thing tells me what to do
<evilmegaman> should I reinstall the linux-restricted-modules(uname -r) package?
<danko123456> kakalto, are you talking about your apt-get?
<evilmegaman> or do I need to get rid of linux-restricted-modules-386?
<evilmegaman> @bob2
<kakalto> danko123456, I need to install libxvidcore4, which requires libc6 2.3.2.ds1-4, although I have libc6 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<kakalto> just force libxvidcore4 to install?
<AgentSmith> Cidolfas: tar xvf <new_file>
<danko123456> kakalto: force? are you talking about apt-get?
<kakalto> well, yeah
<danko123456> pastebin it, please:)
<kakalto> I'm using synaptic, but I don't mind using console
<danko123456> can you apt-get update? and apt-get package?
<abbot45> Do any of you use Pan for Usenet Binaries?
<danko123456> insert install^
<abarbaccia> anybody can recommend a specific card that uses the prism54 chipset (wireless nics for PCI Desktop use)
<danko123456> yeah, one I just saw on google...
<kakalto> danko123456, where's a pastebin?
<danko123456> .com
<kakalto> ?
<kakalto> danko123456, what's an address of a pastebin?
<kakalto> pastebin.com?
<kakalto> ahhh
<danko123456> give us the URL too.
<kakalto> http://pastebin.com/283040
<kakalto> quite simply, the version in the repos is too old
<kakalto> then should I just get a libc6 new version deb from packages.debian.org ?
<danko123456> what is that from?
<danko123456> there is no $
<kakalto> woops
<kakalto> I missed a bit
<kakalto> there
<kakalto> danko123456, try that again
<danko123456> i got it;
<danko123456> kakalto, I can, this is my sources...:/
<danko123456> a 64?
<kakalto> danko123456, should I simply get a new testing release of libc6 from packages.debian.org ?
<kakalto> if you're referring to 64bit, no
<ali4728> Help how can I download a "tar.gz" package to certain directory by using bash?
<danko123456> kakalto, my sources... http://pastebin.com/283045 then, save, update, and install, if you want to, I have some breezy tehre, you can also try commenting that out at first to see if it works taht way...
<kakalto> breezy likely has the new version
<danko123456> and backports, so, try commenting it out...or at least when you dist-upgrade, comment it out.
<MM2> ali4728: try wget http://url
<danko123456> I am hoary, thougn.
<danko123456> try it, comment those two sources out.
<danko123456> thats a proper one for that same package, I had it.
<danko123456> Just apt-get update after, with sudo.
<danko123456> its also a dev for a MPlayer compilation
<danko123456> xI guess, I mean, thats prob why I had it.
<danko123456> youre all sleeping.
<kakalto> unless my local mirror hasn't updated the package of libc6 to the newest
<danko123456> fr?
<ali4728> <MM2>  awaiting response... 403 Forbidden ?
<kakalto> danko123456, nah, nz
<danko123456> try the ones I gave you, I would have by now...
<kakalto> I'm downloading the lists
<kakalto> at the moment
<danko123456> k, update?
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> it's just taking a little while
<mdJake> Hi!
<danko123456> k, thats good, did you comment those two out?
<kakalto> yes
<danko123456> yo, mdJake!
<mdJake> Is there a problem with Acrobat Reader? I couldn't manage to run it...
<danko123456> in Ubuntu?
<kakalto> danko123456, now I have a different problem
<mdJake> "/usr/bin/acroread: line 12: /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread: No such file or directory."
<kakalto> very similar though
<mdJake> in Ubuntu (Hoary)
<ali4728> <MM2> Got it thanks
<danko123456> pastebin URL?
<danko123456> mdJake: Yeah, its LAME..
<mdJake> danko123456: sorry?
<kakalto> danko123456, http://pastebin.com/283047
<mdJake> pastebin /usr/bin/acroread: line 12: /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread:
<danko123456> pastebin for kakalto...as an issue with acrobvat, its lame...
<danko123456> use xpdf, why would you ever use acrobat anything in Ubuntu?
<danko123456> everything exports pdfs...
<mdJake> danko123456: what is pastebin?
<danko123456> and, you can view them in x...
<danko123456> mdJake: I posted that for kakalto.
<danko123456> try it out.
<danko123456> pastebin.com
<mdJake> I'm browsing
<kakalto> danko123456, ?
<danko123456> well, whats the URL?
<kakalto> danko123456, http://pastebin.com/283047
<danko123456> a similar problem, how am I to know?
<mdJake> danko123456: what is this place pastebin.com?
<danko123456> haha
<danko123456> mdJake: I posted it for kakalto...
<danko123456> thanks, kakalto, missed it..
<mdJake> and who is kakalto?
<kakalto> mdJake, don't worry about pastebin.com :)
* kakalto is kakalto
<kakalto> hehe
<mdJake> Danko, i see a post about transcode, not Acrobat
<mdJake> hi kakalto
<kakalto> mdJake, hey
<danko123456> mdJake: man...
<mdJake> danko123456: yes?
<kakalto> mdJake, that's because I'm trying to fix a problem with transcode :)
<danko123456> dont worry about it, it was not posted for you at all, the pastebin was for kakalto, ghet it?
<mdJake> danko123456: oh get it!
<danko123456> there is no problem with transcode, in fact...
<mdJake> danko123456: still I don't know what is pastebin.com...
<danko123456> gedit?
<danko123456> it is a place to paste, instead of pasting here.
<danko123456> so I can see your screen.
<kakalto> well, transcode is the main problem, but libxvidcore4-dev is a seperate issue
<mdJake> ah, get it - Im slow like a dinosaur
<mdJake> danko123456: how does it work?
<danko123456> kakalto: and....
<kakalto> libxvidcore4-dev requires libxvidcore4 (a certain version), which requires libc6 (a certain version)\
<danko123456> I figured you out, we hacve to ask though.
<danko123456> or, RTFM...I think Ill try that first, I saw it there b4.
<danko123456> man apt-egt
<danko123456> I think.
<danko123456> force a version, that is waht you are looking for, I guess.
<danko123456> or maybe not.
<kakalto> I think the version(s) I require aren't available yet
<kakalto> which is rather irritating
<kakalto> so I'll have to get those versions from packages.debian.org
<danko123456> apt-cache search libxvidcore4 kakalto, and if there are results, pastebin it, and tell me the url, pls.
<mdJake> ah, pastebin.com rocks :) :)
<mdJake> so I shouldn't paste here anything?
<kakalto> mdJake, pastebin.com is for large amounts of text that you shouldn't post here
<danko123456> well, if you want to paste a large amount of text, yeah...
<kakalto> if you post lots of lines all at the same time here, you will get kicked :)
<danko123456> in the arse...
<mdJake> no I don't wanna kicked
<mdJake> I behave
<danko123456> kick him...
<kakalto> hehe
<danko123456> lmao
<mdJake> danko123456: plz, I'll use xpdf :) :) dont kick
<danko123456> ruight...you better 2...
<danko123456> pdf is a etchnology.
<bwb> yay for paste spamming
<bwb> yay
<bwb> yay
<danko123456> sweet
<mdJake> but acrobat is under construction I hope...
<danko123456> for what?
<danko123456> You can get it...
<danko123456> now, but y???
* nubious waves hello.
<kakalto> danko123456, I'm just updating, then I'll apt-cache search
* danko123456 says YO
<danko123456> you didnt update?
* bwb says lalal 
<danko123456> spam, pasting!!!yay
<bwb> yay!
<danko123456> lmao
<kakalto> http://pastebin.com/283052
* bwb a bit buzzed :-/
<danko123456> right...
<danko123456> wednesday...
<kakalto> I was just updating back to my previous configuration of sources.list
<kakalto> thursday...
<danko123456> update, or search?
<kakalto> at the pastebin.com/283052, it's the search
<ik> hi
<danko123456> kakalto: well, you didnt use m sources it seems...or you uncommented marillat..
<danko123456> ik: YO
<ik> i just add an extra ard disk as slave and its no reconacing
<kakalto> danko123456, one moment please
<danko123456> like what?
<danko123456> ik: like what?
<danko123456> where is it not recognizing, is  it mounted, is it in your /dev?
<kakalto> danko123456, http://pastebin.com/283055 <--- the output when I have marillat commented
<danko123456> install
<ik> danko123456 like slave
<kakalto> but when I try to install libxvidcore4-dev it says libxvidcore4 isn't up-to-date enough
<nubious> Hey would anyone know why I can't ssh into my clean ubuntu installation?  I ran sudo apt-get install ssh, and it worked and everything, but for some reason it's refusing my connection
<danko123456> like slave, you never used this drive, hey?
<bob2> nubious: did you install openssh-server?
<nubious> no I just install ssh
<nubious> it worked every other time I've done it this way
<nubious> i've reinstalled ubuntu like 5 times this week
<nubious> it's weird
<nubious> I have NO idea why it wont work
<ik> danko123456 yes its was in another machine
<dr_willis> Hm.. i had to install the openssh server.
<nubious> hmm
<nubious> I'll try that
<nubious> so whaT?
<nubious> sudo apt-get install openssh ?
<bob2> 16:23:24 @         bob2 | nubious: did you install openssh-server?
<bob2> install that package
<nubious> ahh ssh-server
<danko123456> ik, you wanna mount it.
<danko123456> ik, does it have a filesystem on it, or are you formatting it?
<ik> danko123456 i wanna see the files inside
<danko123456> ok, so a ntfs?
<nubious> says it's already installed?
<nubious> ...
<ik> ntfs
<bob2> nubious: then check if it's running
<nubious> I THOUGHT maybe it had to do with an old encryption key on my windows box
<benplaut> is there any package out there that can decompress .RAR?
<nubious> how do I check?
<bob2> nubious: sudo netstat -plunt | grep ssh
<pablo921> danko123456, i'm watching you and kakalto closely, i had the exact same problem trying to install dvdrip
<danko123456> right, does it have more partitions, or just one?
<bob2> benplaut: unrar, surprisingly
<ik> danko123456 its a ntfs
<danko123456> pablo:)
<ik> only one
<nubious> negative
<kakalto> pablo921, have you found a solution yet?
<nubious> nothing showed up
<benplaut> bob2: the simplicity always suprises me...
<Rudi> benplaut: unrar in multiverse
<bob2> nubious: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<ik> danko123456 only one ntfs
<danko123456> kakalto: did you install after removing and updating
<danko123456> ??
<pablo921> kakalto, no, that's why i'm hoping that you do
<kakalto> danko123456, what do you mean?
<danko123456> ik, creat a dir, in a terminal, sudo mkdir /media/win
<ik> ok
<danko123456> ik, then mount the hard, sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/win
<kakalto> I tried to install after I updated my sources.list to exclude marillat's
<mdJake> bob2: what about sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart?
<bob2> mdJake: same thing
<nubious> failed
<ik> ok :)
<nubious> sshd error
<kakalto> but the -dev package requires a certain version of the normal package
<danko123456> kakalto, did you get that error that you said up there after just updating, and commenting out marillat?
<nubious> maybe reboot?
<mdJake> bob2: I didn't know invoke_rc
<danko123456> rigth.
<kakalto> danko123456, which error?
<danko123456> k, sec.
<danko123456> pastebin it.
<bob2> nubious: no, how would a reboot help?
<bob2> nubious: paste the error to #flood
<nubious> cant paste
<nubious> <-- windows box
<nubious> listen guys - I appreciate the help.. gf's waiting tho.. I gotta go
<nubious> I'll be back tomorrow
<danko123456> ik, now, after that, if it did it with no errors, ls /media/win
<bob2> lord
<nubious> thx tho
<nubious> bbt
<kakalto> danko123456, http://pastebin.com/283057
<ik> danko123456 bash: /dev/hdb1: Permission denied
<danko123456> ik, ugh, paste ls /dev to pastebin, please.
<ik> danko123456 the folder contains can not be display
<ali4728> Help How is it possible to move all_files from one directory to another in one go?
<ik> ok
<sauli> do anybody know how to make alsa and sounds work
<danko123456> kakalto, clean install here, have you upgraded recently?
<bob2> ali4728: sure
<bob2> ali4728: mv blah/* fnord
<kakalto> upgraded? no
<danko123456> kakalto, pm.
<ik> danko123456 its there in paste bin :)
<ali4728> <bob2> which is the dest directory
<kakalto> I'm getting excited, I might have found the solution
<kakalto> danko123456, pm?
<bob2> ali4728: the second one, as always
<ali4728> <bob2> ok
<danko123456> kakalto: nothing...
<pablo921> kakalto, what is the solution? I'm also waiting.
<kakalto> pablo921, is your problem to do with libxvidcore4 aswell?
<kakalto> 'cause I just down-graded libxvidcore4 to an earlier version, and I can install libxvidcore4-dev now
<pablo921> kakalto,exactly
<kakalto> try that?
<pablo921> it's also required for dvdrip
<pablo921> or i should say that transcode is
<ik> danko123456 it say i dont have permision necesari to view /media/bin files
<kakalto> Okay, I'm really annoyed now
<danko123456> ls /dev, ik
<danko123456> haha
<benplaut> can i alien install VMware, or will i have to compile?
<danko123456> :-p
<kakalto> one of the dependancies to compile transcode, disables transcode
<danko123456> ik, and paste to pastebin, please.,
<danko123456> http://pastebin.com
<bob2> benplaut: you can't compile it
<bob2> benplaut: you can alien the userspace portion, but you will need to build the kernel bits yourself
<ik> danko123456 its there in pastebieb
<ik> pastebin
<danko123456> iok, please give me the url...
<danko123456> How come everyone thinks I know the URL?
<ik> http://pastebin.com/283061
<kakalto> I originally thought you'd just go to pastebin.com and click on the recent post
<benplaut> bob2: difficult?
<bob2> benplaut: I don't know.  presumably the vmware company will help you if you have problems.
<benplaut> hmm
<danko123456> ik, please type in "sudo mkdir /media/wnd" and press enter in a terminal, and taht should not say anything.
<ik> ok
<danko123456> ik, after that, "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/wnd -t ntfs -o umask 022" and enetr
<ik> ok
<danko123456> ok, then, and now for something completely different...
<dr_willis> Hmm. isent there a program that helps you 'draw' a map of your local lan. showing machines/ip's and other notes/info?
<dr_willis> i cant recall its name
<pablo921>  kakalto, have you given up?
<kakalto> pablo921, nope
<kakalto> pablo921, but I know it's gonna be messy
<ik> danko123456 it say usage
<pablo921>  kakalto, i figured that. that's why i still don't have dvdrip installed.
<danko123456> ik, please put it onto pastebin.
<ik> ok
<danko123456> pablo921, kakalto, on mine it is installed, not sure, why it is not on yours.
<ik> danko123456 http://pastebin.com/283062
<pablo921> danko123456, i am getting the exact same error as kakalto.
<kakalto> danko123456, I can install transcode, the problem is that the default deb doesn't support avi transcoding
<pablo921> kakalto, i can't even install transcode.
<kakalto> okay, pablo921, have you tried the marillat repositories lately?
<pablo921> i was told a couple of days ago that they were down, but when i update i get no message
<shad0w1e> anyone have any clue why iwlist scan wlan0 -- would not be coming up with any results, but when I boot to another copy of linux, it does?
<kakalto> pablo921, I managed to get them today.
<pablo921> kakalto, i just updated and nothing
<kakalto> pablo921, unlucky
<pablo921> kakalto,yes,i guess so
<shad0w1e> anyone know why my linux installation would not be able to find a wireless network?
<pablo921> kakalto, fortunately i don't really have a urgent need for the app
<kakalto> pablo921, good luck, you're gonna need it
<kakalto> yeh
<pablo921> kakalto, thanks, you too
<kakalto> thanks :)
<shad0w1e> could someone maybe give me some tips on getting my wireless adapter working?
<dr_willis> Wireless networks are the next 'winmodem' fiasco :(
<ermanox> ok I will give it a go DR
<dr_willis> well wireless cards are. at least. :(
<shad0w1e> linux picks up the card just fine, but when I do a scan, it says no networks found
<danko123456> is yuor router setup accordign to the wiki?
<shad0w1e> but when I boot to my old installation of linux, it finds it just fine
<jsgotangco> what card is this?
<shad0w1e> its the microsoft mn-720 using ndiswrapper
<dr_willis> hmm. I always make my networks/router keep quiet so it isent seen by a scan.. i just enter the #'s and stuff manually
<shad0w1e> ohh well I have broadcast on...
<[Chameleon] > dr_willis: the "winmodem" aspect of WiFi cards can usually be handled well by ndiswrapper.
<shad0w1e> why would that happen?
<shad0w1e> when I boot off the other drive it find the network just fine
<dr_willis> [Chameleon] ,  yea.  thats a good thing at least...
<[Chameleon] > dr_willis: yeah, works well on my wife's FC3 laptop
<dr_willis> still not as good as native driver support i guess. :(
<shad0w1e> cmon guys, any guesses?
<dr_willis> but some tmes ya just got to get the wifes pc working!
<dr_willis> shad0w1e,  what is the other disrto you are running that works?
<shad0w1e> same one
<dr_willis> huh?
<shad0w1e> hoary hedgehog
<dr_willis> you got identical ubuntus installed twice?
<danko123456> did you reboot, or anything, after you switched?
<shad0w1e> the original one was warty upgraded to hoary
<shad0w1e> this one is plain hoary
<ik> danko123456 did u get my pastebin?
<shad0w1e> they also might be different versions of ndiswrapper
<danko123456> ik, yeah, it should mount...
<danko123456> you sure the drive is ok?
<shad0w1e> well, what kind of tests can I do on the card to make sure its working right?
<ik> danko123456 yes but i cant see the files, it say no permision to view them
<shad0w1e> oh and the new installation is using LILO boot, not GRUB
<danko123456> so, it mounts?
<ik> yes
<[Chameleon] > dr_willis: native drivers are always preferred
<danko123456> oh, ok then, shouldve said so.
<danko123456> well, hm.. sudo ls /media/wnd
<ik> ok
<ik> but not there
<danko123456> then it is not mounte,
<ik> its in the /media/win
<danko123456> ok...
<danko123456> :)
<ik> :)
<ik> but i cant see the files
<danko123456> hah, then they are not there?
<ik> ls: /media/win: Permission denied
<danko123456> sudo?
<danko123456> :/
<danko123456> :\
<ik> uio@sos-dhcp081:~ $ sudo ls: /media/win: Permission denied
<ik> sudo: ls:: command not found
<ryan> i seem to have come across and odd problem
<ryan> my synaptic entry in the administration menu has just vanished
<ram_einstein> hey, I just install Ubuntu 5.04. I want to know how to set up my PPPoE ADSL connection. It uses eth0
<ik> AUTOEXEC.BAT            hiberfil.sys  ntldr                      WINDOWS
<ik> boot.ini                IO.SYS        pagefile.sys
<ik> CONFIG.SYS              MSDOS.SYS     Program Files
<ryan> well, a couple hours ago now i'd say
<ryan> i've been trying to figure out a way to get it back for some time
<kakalto> ram_einstein, have you seen www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<danko123456> i, thats it, but pastebin works better, you can see easier.
<ram_einstein> no kakalto, I will. Thanks
<sir-gold> could somone look at my xorg.conf and tell me why dual-head big desktop isn't working right?
<kakalto> s' alright
<danko123456> ram, I know exactly how:)
<ryan> i've tried getting menu editors, tried removing syanptic and purging and reinstalling it, reload the gnome panel and still nothing :<
<ram_einstein> could you tell me danko123456?
<danko123456> ram_einstein: right... pppoeconf, I suppose you know your password and that?
<danko123456> its a nice ncurses GUI.
<ik> danko123456 http://pastebin.com/283068
<ram_einstein> yes danko123456
<glassor> hi all, how do i install divx and xvid codecs.... apt-get install ?????
<danko123456> ik, how about, ls /media/win ??
<ram_einstein> just run pppoeconf from terminal eh? Thanks danko123456!
<ik> ok
<metalsand> Have you checked restricted formats?
<shad0w1e> iwlist scan returns the error on wlan0: no scan results
<danko123456> eh?
<danko123456> :)
<shad0w1e> glassor: they're already there
<danko123456> if not, do a sudo chown $USER /media/win
<ik> danko123456 http://pastebin.com/283068 thats /media/win
<sir-gold> metalsand, did you ever get that wireless card working?
<ram_einstein> I'll start Ubuntu and chat from there thanks danko123456
<metalsand> Yes, sir-gold ;)
<danko123456> without sudo.
<glassor> totem writes me that it doesn't have the codec
<metalsand> As I was researching gentoo
<shad0w1e> cmon could someone help me with MY wireless card?
<danko123456> try without.
<metalsand> and everyone had no idea, I got it working.
<sir-gold> metalsand, how?
<danko123456> he says eh?>
<danko123456> :)
<ik> danko123456 do i have to change as a root to see the filez?
<metalsand> the tx-power was set to some rediculously high level, and I noticed some errors in dmesg about tx power... So, I set it to the 23 dbm... Took the card out, restarted
<IIIEars> glassor - grab libdvdcss-#.#.deb
<metalsand> made sure all my files were correct, and I noticed a solid LED, I got my IP from DHCP... and... I'm connected ;)
<bob2> so the problem was with the card
<sir-gold> tx power was keeping it from showing up as wlan0?
<danko123456> ik, does just ls /media/win work, or not, without sudo, taht is...
<metalsand> The card worked in windows... For some reason in Linux the default tx-power was retarded.
<IIIEars> I was wondering if i can back up a dvd and play it from the hard drive? - can you point me to the utility or application?
<metalsand> No, sir-gold... HostAP drivers didn't show it, I deleted all that and started anew with wlan-ng drivers.
<glassor> grab - command not found
<danko123456> what, metalsand?
<danko123456> you are installed?
<ryan> does someone know where the system menu is read from?
<IIIEars> lol
<danko123456> like, your wireless?
<ik> danko123456 ls: /media/win: Permission denied
<metalsand> It was showing up as wlan0, but with a tx power of something like 2439 dBm
<danko123456> weird, then do that command that I typed out above,
<danko123456> sudo chown $USER /media/win
<bob2> er, no
<ik> ok
<bob2> mount it properly
<danko123456> metalsand: so yuo are saying your wireless works?
<bob2> mount -o umask=002 ...
<metalsand> Yes, danko123456
<danko123456> wow!
<danko123456> :)
<metalsand> Yeah, and now I'm happily situated with Ubuntu.
<metalsand> I'm glad it worked out
<Nula> mount -o umask=0
<metalsand> Gentoo would have been a nice experience to try, but I like Ubuntu.
<danko123456> so, uh, does your laptop go to sleep when you close it?
<Nula> if you want NTFS to be normal user readable
<danko123456> nula says zero...
<danko123456> I mounted it wrong:(
<danko123456> bah.
<Nula> then remount it
<kakalto> so close!
<ik> so its posible to fix that?
<kakalto> and yet so far...
<danko123456> sudo umount /media/win
<metalsand> ik, have you tried this? http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<danko123456> yours is b.
<danko123456> hdb, that is.
<metalsand> Hey bob2
<metalsand> When I start I get a ror: fail
<Nula> /dev/hda#       /media/win      ntfs            umask=0                 0      0    .. add this to your /etc/fstab .. do a mkdir /media/win before though
<metalsand> Any idea what that is?
<danko123456> hdb1
<Nula> # corresponds to partition number of your windows installation, eg hda1, hda2 etc
<danko123456> hdb1
<ik> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/wnd mount -o umask=0? like this is ok?
<IIIEars> << located tools to recover deleted partitions "testdisk" and "smartlinux"
<Nula> ik, yes
<ik> ok :)
<Nula> well
<Nula> except the secon mount
<Nula> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/wnd -o umask=0
<ik> ok
<bob2> metalsand: when you start what?
<metalsand> Ubuntu
<metalsand> Hold on, I'll get the exact message
<danko123456> ik, like they said, eventually you willl want it to automount, so add to fstab
<metalsand> Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel
<metalsand> Starting Ubuntu...
<ik> ok
<danko123456> haha
<danko123456> like the name resolution?
<danko123456> temp error in name resolution...
<metalsand> Yeah
<danko123456> ror...
<metalsand> Weird
<ik> Nula mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /media/wnd busy
<ik> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is mounted on /media/win
<bob2> metalsand: you haven't shown us the error yet
<metalsand> That time it went through without errors, but you know what I'm talking bout dano?
<danko123456> your network isnt loaded at that point.
<benplaut> is it weird to join a channel just to say goodnight?
<metalsand> dank*
<danko123456> dano is fine, Im dan.":)
<Nula> ik, sudo umount /media/wnd
<ik> ok
<Nula> ik, sudo unmount /media/wnd
<metalsand> Ah. I'm Ryan. :P
<danko123456> sudo umount /media/win
<Nula> heh
<metalsand> You can call me Little King
<Nula> I was right the first time
<metalsand> (That's what it means in Irish) ;)
<AvvY> whats with Firefox only installing version 1.0.2 when you run the apt-get upgrade command? Why doesn't it install 1.0.3 or the newer 1.0.4?
<danko123456> or, big prince?hey?
<danko123456> cause youre greedy:)
<bob2> AvvY: er, because hoary is stable
<g14> AvvY, Ubuntu backports all security fixes from 1.03 and 1.04 into 1.02
<bob2> AvvY: that means it doesn't change
<AvvY> Oh really?
<g14> AvvY, 1.03 and 1.04 are the same with security fixes applied
<IIIEars> bob2 - nice
<g14> AvvY, yes
<ik> Nula your the best :DDDD now i see the filez :)))) thanks a lot :))
<AvvY> so the 1.0.2 update i just installed has the 1.0.3 and 1.0.4 security fixes?
<bob2> AvvY: probably
<Nula> ik, welcome :)!
<ik> :)
<danko123456> they are read only...
<Nula> ik, you know if you restart you will have to remount it right?
<Nula> that's why I said add it to fstab
<ram_einstein> ah! my interent connection is now up on Ubuntu
<ik> Nula oh ok thankyou i do it then
<metalsand> What's nerim.net?
<metalsand> Outside repostries for Ubuntu?
<Nula> mplayer repositories
<Nula> from debian mplayer maintainer
<IIIEars> Welcome ram_einstien :)
<ram_einstein> how do I mount another Linux disk the safe way?
<HrdwrBoB> he makes mplayer with stupid default
<HrdwrBoB> s
<ram_einstein> :) IIIEars
<g14> AvvY, Try less /usr/share/doc/mozilla-firefox/changelog.Debian.gz That will show you which security updates have been applied
<Nula> and the gayest default skin too
<HrdwrBoB> once you've installed it - change vo=x11 to vo=xv in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<HrdwrBoB> Nula: that's not so much of a problem though
<Nula> mplayer needs to get gtk2.x face lift
<Burgundavia> Nula, please watch your language
<ram_einstein> I know how to edit fstab but I don't want to...
<Nula> or some better interface.. it's very unorganized compared to totem
<ram_einstein> I don't want to screw anything up
<HrdwrBoB> Nula: no-one uses the mplayer gui
<danko123456> ram_einstein: you wont, you can also mount it with mount.
<IIIEars> Can i use Totem to record a DVD to hard disk?
<Nula> HrdwrBoB, true.. even though it's the best video player imho, I don't use it because it lacks the gui
<HrdwrBoB> IIIEars: no
<ram_einstein> mount /dev/hda0 will do?
<ram_einstein> it's a Fedora core 3 disk
<ram_einstein> with lvm
<HrdwrBoB> Nula: mplayer's primary problem is distributability; ie, you can't.
<IIIEars> HrdwrBoB - What app shoul i use?
<Nula> doesn't xine suffer the same problem?
<g14> IIIEars, try thoggen
<Nula> and xinelib in general
<HrdwrBoB> IIIEars: dvdrip will do it
<IIIEars> Great! - Thank You.
<HrdwrBoB> Nula: less so than mplayer
<[Chameleon] > ram_einstein: you need to access the LVM device
<Burgundavia> IIIEars, dvdrip is uglier, but faster
<Burgundavia> IIIEars, thoggen is nice, but very alpha right now
<ram_einstein> yes [Chameleon] 
<IIIEars> Fast is good. :)
<Nula> HrdwrBoB, howcome?? you are telling me xine isn't stepping on any patents?
<Nula> and still able to play all these formats?
<[Chameleon] > ram_einstein: something like /dev/mapper/Volume00-LogVol00
<HrdwrBoB> Nula: mplayer is barely licensed
<HrdwrBoB> at all
<Nula> hmm
<ram_einstein> something like that [Chameleon] 
<danko123456> ram_einstein: you have to moutn to somewhere, as well, somethign to somewhere, but yes, I think it should do it.
<g14> Burgundavia, Yes it's alpha, but I haven't had any problems with it. Have you?
<kakalto> Could someone help? I need the package "libavcodeccvs-dev"?
<kakalto> I can't find it anywhere
<Burgundavia> g14, slow and choppy output
<HrdwrBoB> Nula: it's stupidly ridiculously complicated
<sir-gold> could somone look at my xorg.conf and tell me why dual-head big desktop isn't working right?
<ram_einstein> yeah danko123456, I'll take care of that. /mnt/fedoradisk or something
<danko123456> right
<Nula> HrdwrBoB, it's sad :( software patents are a problem in many cases
<danko123456> k, I think I am too tired to be of use...
<g14> Burgundavia, On my AMD64 I've never had any problems with it
<danko123456> ram_einstein: you like pppoeconf now, right?
<sir-gold> www.pastebin.com/283067
<danko123456> its a nice program.eh?
<Burgundavia> g14, hmm, is very nice interface though
<[Chameleon] > ram_einstein: `sudo lvm lvs`  should give you a good idea
<ram_einstein> yes danko123456 but I thought Fedora was better
<ram_einstein> okay [Chameleon]  thanks
<[Chameleon] > ram_einstein: np
<kakalto> never mind guys, I found it... along with some dependancy issues
<g14> Burgundavia, they made a dvd ripper with gnome hig love. Very nice project
* [Chameleon]  sure is being helpful... not bad for only running Ubuntu for 2 days now.
<[Chameleon] > :)
<Burgundavia> g14, yes, hopefully it will become part of the default
<metalsand> Are the backports useful to have?
<metalsand> Or is there any danger?
<ram_einstein> there's a logvol00 and a logvol01... logvol01 is probably swap?
<Burgundavia> metalsand, backports break upgrades
<g14> metalsand, the general consensus (from what I've heard) seems to be that backports are evil
<metalsand> Great
<Burgundavia> what specific one do you need
<metalsand> I don't specifically need antyhing
<ram_einstein> :) [Chameleon]  that's nice. Running ubuntu for 2 days...
<metalsand> What's on the backports?
<Burgundavia> if you don't need/want things from a non-ubuntu source, don't get it
<[Chameleon] > ram_einstein: yeah, I ran Red Hat since 7.1 and all the way through to FC3 until I screwed up my LVM a couple days ago by accidentally running fsck on my mounted / filesystem.
<g14> [Chameleon] , ouch
<kakalto> >.<
<ram_einstein> ><
<ram_einstein> I love FC3
<kakalto> I don't >_>
* g14 loved fc3 until he found ubuntu
<[Chameleon] > ram_einstein: I meant to run it on a Neuros music player connected via USB, but I was tired and screwed up.
* kakalto too
<[Chameleon] > fortunately, Ubuntu found my partitions on install and I didn't lose my data.
<[Chameleon] > Yay for Ubuntu!
<[Chameleon] > ram_einstein: I enjoyed FC3 while I ran it, too. But I'm digging Ubuntu
<g14> I still bluecurve-ify the icons because human is an ugly theme
<g14> But ubuntu is a better distro
<ram_einstein> usb sticks don't work too well here
<[Chameleon] > it's certainly different
<[Chameleon] > ram_einstein: this is more than a USB stick
<g14> BSD init scares me
<veritas> How can I see my nick in IRSSI? :x
<[Chameleon] > ram_einstein: It's a Digital Audio Computer that talk USB Storage
<g14> SysVInit is so much better
<ram_einstein> gl4 there's no such thing as better. Fedora is more evolved I feel
<ram_einstein> screwed [Chameleon] 
<veritas> g14.. It isn't illegal to dump data in the US is it?
<g14> ram_einstein, FC3 has some really nice stuff like selinux and udev but ubuntu has more polish
<ram_einstein> mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or fedoradisk/ busy
<ram_einstein> Thats what I mean by screwed up
<ram_einstein> I umounted it but still..
<g14> little stuff like a pretty xscreensaver lock dialog really matter to newbie computer users (Like the machine I set up for my parents)
<benplaut> goodnight everyone!
<Seveas> g14, ubuntu has udev too...
<ram_einstein> gl4, don't kid me! Fedora has everything
<quadline> good morning
<benplaut> hawaii...
<Burgundavia> ram_einstein, to be honest, ubuntu has more the in repos, due to its Debian heritage
<ram_einstein> Fedora has anaconda which I prefer over the debian installer
<[Chameleon] > ram_einstein: unmount /dev/hda2 and remount the LVM devices
<[Chameleon] > ram_einstein: FC3 is prettier.
<ram_einstein> probably Burgundavia I wouldn't know
<[Chameleon] > ram_einstein: but looks aren't everything.
<ram_einstein> umount: /dev/hda2: not mounted
* [Chameleon]  has found everything he's wanted so far in the repositories.
<IIIEars> FC3 - isn't for everyone. - lol
<[Chameleon] > is fedoradisk/ busy?
<Seveas> FC3 is quite crappy compared to ubuntu imho
<ram_einstein> [Chameleon] , not at all. Fedora has the ultimate power
<[Chameleon] > on FC3 I had to install apt for rpm to get what I wanted.
<g14> [Chameleon] , FC3 is an older version of gnome. You can get the bluecurve icons for ubuntu really easily
<ram_einstein> your opinion not taken Seveas
<[Chameleon] > g14: yeah, I know.
* gorilla_ moves over the the isde of the room as Seveas :-)
<[Chameleon] > g14: I kind of dig the default theme. It's different
<ram_einstein> gl4, FC4 is out on June 6th
<ram_einstein> what do you expect from FC3?
<[Chameleon] > yep
<g14> Seveas, not trying to start a flamewar. What makes fedora "crappy"
<[Chameleon] > I almost waited for FC4
<[Chameleon] > but I couldn't
<ram_einstein> yeah?
<[Chameleon] > I'll probably put FC4 on some other machines here at home
<IIIEars> gorrilla_ - nice corner. (smells gorilla breath and offers a mint,)
<[Chameleon] > like my wife's... Unless she's switched to Ubuntu by then. :)
<Seveas> g14, well, this might be due to sysadmins at my work, but it was a complete mess when i tried it
<kakalto> I thought fedora was too much of "every-package-that-can-be-installed-is-installed" feeling
<ram_einstein> FC4T3 out yesterday... you might want to try it
<[Chameleon] > The only thing I don't like about Ubuntu is the lack of software in the base install.
<[Chameleon] > but, that's easily overcome.
<ram_einstein> kakalto, not at all..
<g14> Seveas, it was probably the admins at work. Serverside, I think redhat is better than debian, much more so
<kakalto> ubuntu gives me a feeling of "most-packages-I-need-are-installed-but-not-all-packages"
<gorilla_> IIIEars: :-)
<[Chameleon] > kakalto: heh, funny that I feel almost opposite.
<ram_einstein> [Chameleon] , like what and how is it overcome?
<Seveas> ram_einstein, if you prefer FC, why are you here? (honest question, no flamebait)
<[Chameleon] > different strokes for different folks.
<IIIEars> Chameleon - that is a plus - make Ubuntu what you want it to be. 0ne disk install! :)
<kakalto> IMHO, fedora was too bloaty
<ram_einstein> Seveas, I wanted to try Debian!
<Seveas> ram_einstein, good call to try ubuntu then :)
<ram_einstein> kakalto, nah... 4 cds is nothing
<[Chameleon] > IIIEars: I do agree with the 1 disc install
<[Chameleon] > not sure it's easier
<[Chameleon] > what about off-line installs
<ryman> finally I got my ubuntu customized , it looks pretty sweet now ... This will make my gf change from xp to ubuntu
<Seveas> ram_einstein, if you're in for experimenting try debian sarge too when it's released
<[Chameleon] > like at an install fest?
<kakalto> ram_einstein, I suppose I'm just used to things like ubuntu and gentoo, where you have 1 cd
<[Chameleon] > can't always get internet
<ram_einstein> Seveas, someone on #debian resommended strongly that I try it
<g14> IMHO, fc is a bit bloaty but making it a 1 cd install only took me a few hours
<ram_einstein> Seveas, I have it already.... I can'
<[Chameleon] > FC is a bit bloated.
<Seveas> a *bit*?
<ram_einstein> I can't figure out a damn thing
<[Chameleon] > but it's good for many.
<[Chameleon] > just like Ubuntu is good for many
<[Chameleon] > we CAN all peacefully coexist
<sir-gold> debian is a linux users distro
<ram_einstein> I like the 4cds
<kakalto> hehe
<Seveas> ram_einstein, that's because FC uses crap like service blabla update and othe incompatible stuff
<g14> Seveas, Well you have ubuntu, kubuntu, xbuntu, etc, etc. fedora has that on the same install set
<sir-gold> ubuntu is a beginners distro
<Seveas> ram_einstein, and let's not get started on glibc incompatibility :S
<ram_einstein> Seveas, you don't know fedora
<Seveas> ram_einstein, i do know fedora
<Seveas> i have to work with it
<ram_einstein> don't give me nonsense
<g14> Seveas, personally, I think debian is crap. Ubuntu is the first usable debian distro in my opinion
<ram_einstein> yes sir-gold that's why I went for it instead of Sarge
<Seveas> g14, my opinion too actually :)
<gorilla_> ram_einstein, I have laso been bitten by libc problems....
<ram_einstein> never happened
<ram_einstein> *happened to me
<IIIEars> hm - "xbuntu" - back to google.
<Seveas> ram_einstein, FC and redhat always introduce incompatible patches to things like linc, gcc, kernel etc...
<ram_einstein> nah...
<Seveas> i've been bitten by that dozens of times
<g14> IIIEars, it is ubuntu without gnome and with xfce4 instead
<ram_einstein> if you know what to pick, nothing is incompatible
<Seveas> ram_einstein, just download the srpm and see
<[Chameleon] > gorilla_: hey, didn't you used to hang out in #linuxtalk?
<g14> Seveas, incompatible as in what?
<Seveas> ram_einstein, that's nonsense
<hannibal> which kernel is ubuntu using?
<Seveas> g14, incompatible as in binary incompatibility
<ram_einstein> I've never has problems! I downloaded so much
<IIIEars> That sounds great! - It would run faster on older hardware?
<sir-gold> 2.6.10
<Seveas> ram_einstein, it's a programmers hell
<hannibal> thanks :)
<Seveas> if you download for FC, it'll work on FC
<ram_einstein> where can I see what is mounted where presently? mtab doesn't list all?
<g14> Seveas, yes but it also is good for speed and security
<[Chameleon] > anybody in here got ATI binary drivers working and accelerating 3D on AMD64?
<Seveas> g14, not really...
<[Chameleon] > SysInfo: Linux 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic |  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ 2210.117 MHz | Bogomips: 4374.52 | Mem: 599/999M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 19.62G Free: 8.72G | Procs: 104 | Uptime: 1 day 2 hrs 31 mins 8 secs  | Load: 3.07 2.97 1.99  | Vpenis: Buffer Overflow! | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000]  (rev 01) @ 1280x1024 (24 bpp) | eth1: In: 14.59G Out: 585.16M
<Seveas> FC3 is quite insecure
<IIIEars> some poor guy was trying to install Ubuntu on a system with 16megs of ram last night.
<Seveas> omg...
<[Chameleon] > heh
<ram_einstein> Seveas, KDevelop is the MOST EVOLVED Development environment
* g14 is listening why Seveas thinks fc3 is insecure
<sauli> warning dont install 2.6.10 because after that you cant type anything
<g14> ram_einstein, actually it is eclipse
<Seveas> ram_einstein, that has nothing to do with this
<[Chameleon] > sauli: uhh, I'm on 2.6.10
<Seveas> and indeed, g14 is right :)
* Seveas goes to breakfast now, bbl
<ram_einstein> yeah Seveas... KDE
<[Chameleon] > Seveas: l8r
<sir-gold> hoary is 2.6.10 by default
<g14> later Seveas
<bassMonkey> ;P
<ram_einstein> gl4, yeah, just adapted by KDE
<g14> Seveas, We will talk later
<[Chameleon] > sauli: and you are on 2.6.10 as well
<[Chameleon] > :)
<ram_einstein> where can I see what is mounted where presently? mtab doesn't list all?
<metalsand> g14: What use does Etheral have that kismet can't do?
<g14> ram_einstein, I know about kdevelop. It is awesome. Ecliplse with c and C++ plugins is just better
<sauli> I try it and after that not possible type nothing
<[Chameleon] > ram_einstein: type mount
<[Chameleon] > ram_einstein: with no parameters
<g14> metalsand, it has a gui
<sir-gold> i tried the 2.6.11 from debian, and it made the whole pc lock up when i downloaded anything using konqueror
<[Chameleon] > anybody in here got ATI binary drivers working and accelerating 3D on AMD64?
<metalsand> g14: Do you use kismet for anything other than dumping?
<ram_einstein> thnaks [Chameleon] !
<g14> metalsand, still working on hacking some wireless?
<[Chameleon] > ram_einstein: yeah
<ram_einstein> /dev/hdb2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<g14> metalsand, yes I actually use it for monitoring networks just like I use tcpdump
<ram_einstein> how do I mount it here then?
<metalsand> g14: just getting acquainted with different software
<ram_einstein> can't?
<ryan> i see to have an odd problem on my hands, my synaptic entry in the administration menu has just vanished for no apparent reason. anyone know where i need to remake the entry so i have it back? i've been digging forever with no success :/
<metalsand> g14: I thought the primary purpose of Ethereal was to monitor networks in real time through dumped files?
<ram_einstein> [Chameleon] , it just outputs mtab...
<g14> metalsand, or to monitor saved network dumps
<g14> metalsand, ethereal is great for debugging network failures or network forensics
<sir-gold> is threre no menu editor for gnome?
<metalsand> g14: better than kismet?
<ram_einstein> can I get KDE 3.4 for ubuntu? using some apt-get or something?
<[Chameleon] > sir-gold: not any more
<sir-gold> ram_einstein, kubuntu-desktop
<g14> metalsand, gui vs tui. I prefer kismet and other tools like hunt or dsniff
<[Chameleon] > sir-gold: I almost made one a while back, but I gave up
<sir-gold> ram_einstein, that will give you kde and a bunch of kde apps
<g14> what about the menueditor on the ubuntu forums?
<g14> Not smeg, but the other one
<g14> works ok for me
<metalsand> g14: and you use weplab... Does it function in real time pdumping?
<ryan> nevermind
<ram_einstein> sir-gold, not installed by default?
<sir-gold> kde has a very nice integrated menu editor...
<g14> metalsand, I normally stop kismet and then run weplab but thats just me
<IIIEars> ryan - stick around we would love to help you.
<ryan> 3 hours later i finally manage to figure out that something in my .local/share folder was causing the disappearance of my synaptic entry
<ryan> thanks anyway
<sir-gold> ram, if you want kde by default, use a kubuntu cd instead
<metalsand> g14: Do you believe weplab to have use the most modern time effecient WEP cracking techniques?
<ram_einstein> ubuntu cd comeswith gnome eh?
<sir-gold> i don't know if gnome is on the cd itself, but ubuntu sets up gnome
<sir-gold> kubutu sets up kde
<g14> metalsand, I have used airsnort and weplab. With airsnort, it will crack sniffed packets in realtime but I think weplab is fastest for me
<sir-gold> thats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<ram_einstein> "system is up to date it says", I have ooo 1.1.3 and kernel 2.6.10
<g14> ram_einstein, Kernel security stuff is backported
<IIIEars> sir-gold - "KDE" and the Konquerer web browser
<g14> ram_einstein, OO.o isn't even stable yet
<metalsand> What's 00 :x
<IIIEars> there is also "Xbuntu" with XFCE
<ram_einstein> what!? ooo 1.1.4 is very stable as far as I know gl4
<ram_einstein> openoffice.org
<ram_einstein> it's an office suite metalsand
<metalsand> Hrm
<metalsand> Well, I'm heading to bed
<ram_einstein> like Migrozoft Offize
<metalsand> AP Economics test in 5 hours
<metalsand> Adios.
<sir-gold> OO.o is somehow related to staroffice, if you have heard of that
<g14> ram_einstein, I meant OO.o 2
<ram_einstein> yeah thats beta
<ram_einstein> yeah sir-gold, staroffice is the pay version
<ram_einstein> not the same company though
<Lob2k> Guerin: could it possibly be under hda2?
<Seveas> staroffice is based on OOo
<Seveas> and sun (the ones that sel staroffice) is the main sponser of OOo
<ram_einstein> yes Seveas
<ram_einstein> ooo is free and really nice though
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> but i like Abiword :)
<Seveas> or better: vim & LaTeX
<transgress> anyone have a wireless webcam?  i'm trying to work on a convenient way to set up a motion sensor webcam on viewing my front porch
* g14 likes ed
<transgress> but my room is across the house
<ram_einstein> Seveas, :)
<g14> transgress, I have set this up for a friend and it works well for something like what you want: http://www.zoneminder.com/
<geoffroy__> hello dudes
<sir-gold> could somone look at my xorg.conf and tell me why dual-head big desktop isn't working right?
<sir-gold> www.pastebin.com/283067
<geoffroy__> does anyone know if i can play mp3 shared by samba with xmms or other media player ?
<transgress> thanks g14
<g14> np
<Seveas> geoffroy__, sure you can
<geoffroy__> oh ?
<geoffroy__> I remember, with warty I could do that without changing anything
<geoffroy__> and I can't anymore with hoary
<g14> transgress, when you get it working, put a howto in the fourms
<g14> *forums
<Seveas> but if your mp3 player does not understand gnome-vfs you will have to mount the samba share instead of dragging mp3's from a nautilus smb:// window
<transgress> heh i'm more of looking for a wireless webcam
<transgress> or a way to run a usb cam across the house without making it in the way
<geoffroy__> ok
<ram_einstein> thanks all I have to go now...
<sir-gold> transgress, there are network webcams
* ram_einstein waves goodbye
<g14> transgress, look at x10 wireless webcams
<sir-gold> with a cat5 to wifi adaptor you could make it wireless
<ram_einstein> hey, are you all on gnome?
<sir-gold> no
<g14> yep
<ram_einstein> kde sir-gold?
<sir-gold> yeah
<ram_einstein> gl4 ever used KDE?
<g14> http://www.digitalprognosis.com/pics/Screenshot.png my desktop
<ram_einstein> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop sir-gold ?
<sir-gold> yeah, i think so
<g14> ram_einstein, I've used linux for about 8 years, yes I've tried out kde
<g14> kde is too cluttered
<sir-gold> that may give you more apps that you want tho
<g14> k3b is still the best linux cd burning app
<g14> But gnome-baker or graveman are promising
<Seveas> g14, the latest kde is quite nice though (I still don't like it, but plastik is an improvement)
<ram_einstein> you bet! I love k3b! but I don't have it here
<sir-gold> kde seems a little more user-friendly
<ram_einstein> ... and I'm not familiar with apt..
<g14> I kind of like the was SuSE uses keramik to make gtk and qt apps look the same
<ram_einstein> yes sir-gold I thought so too!
<Seveas> sir-gold, well not really, it's too clutterd & bloated still for that
<g14> kde is more windowsy
<Chipparn> i cant get wmv files to work with totem,Vlc or any other media player.. does it even works or have i been wasting my time trying to fix it?
<g14> kde has way too much clutter
<g14> I have a gnome desktop configured very similar to look like windows
<Seveas> Chipparn, have you installed the w32codecs?
<g14> http://www.digitalprognosis.com/pics/Screenshot.png
<sir-gold> what do you mean too much clutter?
<Chipparn> Seveas: yes
<ram_einstein> hey apt-get install k3b doesn't do much
<g14> Why does a cvs browser need to be directly in the filebrowser?
<ram_einstein> yeah it's standard desktop screenshot gl4
<transgress> anyone know a place to get extension cables for usb?  i know it's only supposed to go like 10 feet or something but i bet it'll work fine going about 25... i just worked out a nice way to run it to my room
<g14> How many sane developers even use cvs?
<Seveas> Chipparn, are the wmv files DRM protected?
<g14> Better yet, how many desktop users use cvs?
<Chipparn> Seveas: when i try to run wmv files its all messed up .. like the file is broken or something.
<Seveas> ram_einstein, have you enabled universe?
<Chipparn> Seveas. how do i know that?
<ram_einstein> universe Seveas what is that?
<Seveas> Chipparn, with *all* wmv files?
<g14> If it doesn't need to be there, it shouldn't be. That is why gnome and the Human Interface Guidelines make it easier
<Seveas> ram_einstein, search for the AddingRepostoriesHowto (oslt) on the ubuntu wiki
<Seveas> it contains most of the software
<Chipparn> Seveas: yes .. all i have tried.. about 20 of them,, all the same
<ram_einstein> okay Seveas thanks
<Seveas> Chipparn, if they are not too big, can you send me 1 to test please
<g14> night all
<g14> I need to work tomorrow
<Seveas> g'nicht g14
<ram_einstein> night gl4
<Chipparn> Seveas: shure.
<Chipparn> Seveas: hold on
* ram_einstein waves gl4 goodbye
<Seveas> Chipparn, please e-mail it to dennis@kaarsemkaer.net (no dcc please)
<ram_einstein> Later.
<Chipparn> Seveas: ok.. well i dont think its any idea.. the file i have is about 16 mb.. ill try to look for a smaller.
<Seveas> ok :)
<super_dude2> i got errors when tring to get limwire to run how do got the right java dir?
<paul_> can anyone tell me how to mount my other partitions? I cant access my windows partition?
<Chipparn> Seveas: but what do you think the problem is?.. the wmv files i have played is all green and messy with pixels big as hell..
<Seveas> paul_, which partition is your windows partition and is it fat or ntfs?
<kakalto> hey guys, I can't install a package, because another package seems to conflict. but I require both packages to compile a program, could someone help? the exact error is at http://pastebin.com/283083 .
<Seveas> Chipparn, no idea, i've had this with some files but most of them play well
<Seveas> i wanted to try to get some debugging information :)
<Seveas> kakalto, ehm, that's weird, why would you need 2 versions of the same package to be installed??
<CicalaMvta> kakalto, try dpkg --force-overwrite
<geoffroy__> Seveas, just a question, my shared music is on smb://lala/music
<Seveas> that's never going to work
<kakalto> Seveas, I wouldn't know
<geoffroy__> shouldn't mount -t smbfs /home..... smb://... work ?
<kakalto> Seveas, you mean CicalaMvta's idea will never work?
<Seveas> geoffroy__, no
<Seveas> apt-get install smbfs
<Seveas> mount -t smbfs \\\\server\\share /mount/point
<Seveas> and some extra options :)
<geoffroy__> okay, i'll try
<geoffroy__> thank you
<kakalto> Seveas ?
<Seveas> kakalto, that might work
<ben_> how important is using a firewall with Ubuntu? I only surf trusted websites.. do I still need one?
<Seveas> but I envision big problems coming your way when you do that :)
<kakalto> Seveas, that sounds re-assuring :)
<Seveas> ben_, by default no services are installed, so if you don't install any, a firewall is not too necccessary
<johng> got my bag of ubuntu cds today!
<Seveas> nice johng
<Seveas> were are you from?
<ben_> what do you mean by services?
<Seveas> things that listen for incoming connections like apache, sshd etc....
<johng> london
<johng> I'm giving them out at work
<super_dude2> exir
<kakalto> johng, is that hoary cds?
<johng> yeh
<kakalto> kewl
<Seveas> geoffroy__, if you can;t work ot the correct options just ask me :)
<kakalto> I'm still waiting >:)
<geoffroy__> SMB connection failed
<geoffroy__> what do you think of it ?
<Seveas> hmm
<ben_> so why is it so necessary to run a firewall on windows? i use the kerio firewall and according to the log ive never been "attacked" or whatever you might call it
<geoffroy__> and I have access by Nautilus
<Seveas> is it a share for which you need to login geoffroy__ ?
<johng> very fast delivery considering it's free, big respect to the ubuntu team
<revelater> java anyone?
<geoffroy__> yeah
<geoffroy__> mount -t smbfs -o username=Geoffroy //lala/E/music /home/geoffroy/Desktop/Music
<ben_> all my software firewall for windows appears to do it check before programs can use the internet
<geoffroy__> no password
<geoffroy__> just a nick
<Seveas> geoffroy__, this will not work by the way
<revelater> or more appropriatly, does anyone know how to get java up and running?
<Seveas> you cannot mount folders inside shares
<geoffroy__> oh
<Seveas> only the shares themself
<Seveas> so \\\\lala\\E
<revelater> anyone?
<kakalto> CicalaMvta, I tried that, it just said that the package conflicts
<Seveas> revelater, download the .bin installer from sun, install java-package and run make-jpkg binfile
<Seveas> that'll create a deb, which you can install with dpkg -i
<revelater> Seveas: shouldn't their be a binary?
<revelater> in synaptic?
<Seveas> revelater, no, due to legal issues
<Seveas> sun doesn't allow people to distribute debs
<revelater> thats anyoning...
<revelater> anoying
<revelater> ?
<revelater> i can't spell
<Seveas> indeed, but completely beyond our control
<CicalaMvta> kakalto, I don't understand why you need both packages: libavcodeccvs-dev *and* libavcodec-dev_3%3a0.cvs20050121-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Seveas> and the make-jpkg command creates a deb that'll integreat just as good as other debs
<revelater> my spelling or the licencing?
<Seveas> lol, the licensing ;)
<revelater> :P
<revelater> lol
<Seveas> your spelling is waaay out of control :p
<kakalto> CicalaMvta, neither do I, but when trying to compile transcoder, it says I need both
<revelater> ROFL
<CicalaMvta> kakalto: dpkg --force-help
<ben_> is there a way to enable 32 bit desktop with ubuntu? i managed to get 1600x1200 res to work but the depth crashes if i change it to 32
<CicalaMvta> :)
<kakalto> thanks
<Seveas> kakalto, gtranscode is in the repositories...
<revelater> alright, thanks Seveas, i need to get some sleep now, gnight all!
<Seveas> gnight!
<kakalto> Seveas, gtranscode is only a frontend, and transcode doesn't support avi out-of-the-box
<Seveas> ok
<geoffroy__> smb connection failed again
<geoffroy__> grrr
<Seveas> geoffroy__, I always mount smb shares like this, maybe it'll help:
<poningru> anyone here using opera?
<Seveas> smbmount \\\\Blackbird\\C /mnt/samba/blackbird/c -o username=Dennis\ Kaarsemaker,password=mypass,uid=dennis,gid=dennis,dmask=0022,fmask=0133
<geoffroy__> 22236: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<geoffroy__> SMB connection failed
<Seveas> that means you specified the wrong username and/or password
<geoffroy__> i wonder how could I read my music before..
<Seveas> do you still have the samba connection in nautilus open?
<geoffroy__> no
<Seveas> what is your mount command?
<poningru> anyone?
<geoffroy__> smbmount \\\\lala\\E /home/geoffroy/Desktop/Music
<geoffroy__>  -o username=Geoffroy
<Seveas> tyr -o username=Geoffroy,guest
<Seveas> try*
<geoffroy__> i love you
<geoffroy__> it works
<Seveas> :)
<geoffroy__> ahaha u re so cool \o/
<Seveas> manpages help too :)
<Seveas> man smbmount in this case
<geoffroy__> yeah i know i know
<geoffroy__> i should man all the time
<Seveas> :)
<geoffroy__> and i bother people.
<k31th> morning
<Seveas> geoffroy__, not really, you stay polite :)
<Seveas> some people get mad if the first attempt fails
<k31th> anyone had luck with that knoppix distro that boots inside windows, the modded version
<geoffroy__> yeah yeah but the answer are all in man pages or internet
<geoffroy__> I could find it...!
<Seveas> sure, but manpages sometimes are horrible :)
<johng> k31th it was very slow for me
<Seveas> by the way: if you like manpages, youshould install funny-manpages and asr-manpages :)
<k31th> johng: it wnt load :(
<johng> k31th: what error do u get?
<k31th> i dont
<geoffroy__> ahah
<k31th> am i right in thinking it should just autoload ?
<johng> yep :)
<k31th> doesnt lol
<geoffroy__> and the file /mtab
<geoffroy__> I have to edit it ?
<johng> maybe u hav the wrong ver, I think it's a customized knoppix u need
<k31th> yes i have it
<geoffroy__> or mount will be done every time I boot ?
<Seveas> you can set the smb mountpoints in /etc/fstab if you want the shares to be mounted at every bot
<k31th> johng: it has this dir qemu-0.6.1-windows-2
<geoffroy__> ok
<k31th> on the root of cd
<geoffroy__> fstab so
<k31th> which is the cou emulation thingyy
<geoffroy__> i'm such a dick, I knew all these things and I forgot all
<geoffroy__> this is the result of beeing on windows since 1 year..
<johng> yeh try and find an exe for qemu in there
<geoffroy__> I'm only good at iptables..
<Seveas> the human brain is volatile :0
<Seveas> :)
<geoffroy__> ahha
<geoffroy__> definitively
<k31th> yeah i found that
<johng> so does it run?
<k31th> no lol
<k31th> it runs then does sweet fa
<johng> i don't hav my copy here so sorry but I can't sheck for ya :(
<johng> just use the ubuntu live cd :)
<k31th> does that have it on ?
<johng> no but its ubuntu
<k31th> lol
<geoffroy__> do you know another firewall than firestarter ?
<geoffroy__> or firestarter is the best ?
<k31th> reason i want it is so i can ssh to my server at work.. (runs 2003 server) and i dont want to install cygwin
<Seveas> firestarter is simply a frontend to iptables
<kakalto> I heard a funny thing about a person who bought 2003 server
<Seveas> you might as well wright your own iptables scripts :)
<johng> cygwin is pretty small
<kakalto> the person assured the local computer store that they wanted 2003 SERVER edition for their DESKTOP
<goo> gah.. bloody kanotix repo introduces xchat 2.4.3 with Sarge libc6 deps... *removed*
<kakalto> a couple of weeks later, came complaining about it, because it was server edition
<Seveas> omg....
<gorilla_> kaesehummer, gawd...
<k31th> this chris-uk guy is famous who modded that knoppix distro!
<k31th> hes on slashdot
<Seveas> kakalto, you're kidding right?
<Seveas> :)
<johng> lol
<kakalto> Seveas, nope :)
* k31th must remember to make some really kool OS software to get net respect
<kakalto> Seveas, I know the people at the local comp store very well, I tend to preach the linux gospel down there often
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> bring'em a bag of hoary CD's :)
<gorilla_> Seveas, It would have to happen somewhere in the world... there are plenty of stupid people...
<kakalto> they don't take it the best, but they realise I believe differently
<kakalto> Seveas, that's why I'm waiting for them :)
<Seveas> gorilla_, ack :)
<johng> i can help with a bag of cds :)
* Seveas still waiting for his cd's too..
<kakalto> johng, I believe that I'm on the opposite side of the world from you :)
* johng is climbing his ubuntu cd mountain
<kakalto> how many did ya get?
* goo is still waiting for his
<Seveas> kakalto, that would be new zealand :)
<gorilla_> johng, how many have you been harding??
<kakalto> Seveas, correct :)
* gorilla_ is still wating for his also...
<gorilla_> oops hoarding rather :-P
<Scorpinf> what direct connect client can i install for linux?
<goo> So the cd's are being shipped now?
<johng> less than 50 I think
<Seveas> goo, yes
<gorilla_> Seveas, if thats the case... woot!! :-)
<goo> cool! I ordered 40 cds to share out to fellow commuters on the train
<johng> goo u read my mind
<kakalto> when I log into shipit, it says they haven't sent to me yet :(
<Burgundavia> goo, they are being shipped now, but they will contact you when yours actually ship
<goo> Burgundavia: ah, very very good
<johng> mine came from the netherlands
<johng> according to the postmark
<johng> got a nice variety pack of powerpc, x64 and x86
* Seveas is in the netherlands
<Seveas> haven;t received mine though :S
<johng> mmm strange
<deFrysk> <--Friesland
<deFrysk> got mine tuesday
<johng> maybe they ship em out first come first served basis
<Seveas> kakalto, where do you see whether they shipped it or not?
<kakalto> Seveas, when you log into shipit.ubuntulinux.org, it says what orders it has sent out to youi
<kakalto> *you
<kakalto> 0_0 I am stupid
<Seveas> i don;t see any 'hey i've sent this', so they aren't sent yet i guess :)
<johng> I ordered mine the day they switched over from taking warty to hoary orders
<kakalto> I wanted to re-encode my avi to mpg.... spent HOURS trying to get 'transcode' to do it, then find out that ffmpeg can do it, and within 5 minutes start encoding
<kakalto> 0_0;;;
<Seveas> haha
<johng> lol
* Seveas gives kakalto the 'stupid person of the day' award ;))
<kakalto> wow, I gotta add that to my ubuntuforums.org user.... that's a real achievement :)
<johng> I downloaded some hdtv transport stream files yesterday - man they r crisp!
<geoffroy__> thank you, all the people who helped me, especially you, Seveas
<Seveas> yw geoffroy__
<geoffroy__> I'll come back with other stupid questions \o/
<geoffroy__> have a good day
<Seveas> that's why we're here :)
<k31th> anyone watching 24 ?
<geoffroy__> u re cooler than man pages
<geoffroy__> ciao ciao
<k31th> man its getting tense !
<johng> yep thats what my hdtv download was!
<k31th> johng: yeah there ripp sat streams
<johng> k31th with my 5.1 speakers it was incredible, really good ep
<k31th> yeah
<k31th> its awsome
<k31th> you got 5.1 working in ubuntu ?
<k31th> the end of the last ep where jack killed that guy
<k31th> harsh
<k31th> but he did make the right decision
<johng> no this was on my windows box at home
* johng blushes
* Seveas gives johng the 'stupid person of the day' award ;))
<Seveas> :p
<k31th> yuk windows i try my hardest not use that lol
* k31th just had to boot into to access a vpn connection
<johng> yeh well I am in a 'transistional phase' right now :)
<k31th> my boss just rang said he wont be in today or its unlikely
<johng> k31th never seen jack look the way he did at the end of the last episode after killing paul
<paul_> can anyone tellme how to mount the other partitions of my hard drive? they arent visible?
<k31th> johng: yah right
<k31th> must be a hard thing to do
<k31th> fact of the matter is he could of died anyway
<johng> do u know if I can play .ts files in ubunut?
<k31th> there so fucked now that guy died
<johng> yeh
<Seveas> paul_, sure, which partitions, what filesystem?
<k31th> theres only 3 eps left
<k31th> maybe they are setting them selfs up for season 5
<johng> I want see what happens with the whole pissing off china deal thats happenign
<kakalto> is there some kind of frontend for ffmpeg?
<paul_> ntfs forthe other partition.
<johng> yeh I like a good end of seaon cliffhanger
<k31th> are they making a season 5
<Seveas> paul_, do you know which partition the ntfs partition is?
<johng> i guess
<k31th> i remeber when i was unemployeed i watched season 1 2 and 3 all in a row
<k31th> over the corse of 4 days
<johng> haha ur the man
<paul_> yes partition dev/hda2 , i can access it with knoppix, just downloaded ubuntu yesterday.... having some dramas. like my wifi drops outand wont reconect :(
<k31th> wow ubuntu shipp free pressed cd's
<k31th> they must have awsome funding !
<johng> yep a millionare!
<Burgundavia> k31th, millionare playboy
<Seveas> paul_, mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/windows
<k31th> playboy ?
<Seveas> be sure you do a mkdir /mnt/windows first
<Scorpinf> what direct connect client can i install for linux?
<paul_> thanks, will try
<k31th> i thought it was a support contractor
<johng> shuttleworth
<Seveas> lol k31th, no it's Mark Shuttleworth
<k31th> brb need a piss
<johng> enjoy
<Seveas> k31th, we do NOT need to know that ;)
<Seveas> paul_, add this to /etc/fstab: /dev/hda2       /mnt/windows    ntfs    ro,uid=dennis,gid=dennis,fmask=0333,dmask=0222 0 0
<Seveas> just replace 'dennis' with your username
<k31th> thats better
<paul_> ok - iwill try, new to linux...
* johng drinks ubuntu in the jungle
<k31th> is it possible to buy shares online ?
<Seveas> paul_, i noticed that, that's whi i give you the newbie-proof advice ;)
<johng> k31th it is in the UK
<paul_> lol cheers. My system seems to hang. Before i tried to access the properties of the wifi - it just drops out, now itried to access root terminal and it wont load and the system appears to slow.
<k31th> johng: im in the uk
<k31th> johng: where :D
<johng> k31th I kno people who do it on egg.com
<johng> k31th: sposed to be pretty good
<k31th> looking on there now..
<k31th> humm
<k31th> damn i thought it was friday today
<carambol> i have checked the safety of iptables/firestarter settings. And GRC shows up that ping is possible. How to fix this one?
<k31th> http://home.btconnect.com/chrisandcarolyn/ubuntu-hoary/virtual-warty.png
<johng> k31th cool man
<pshend> hi all
<pshend> is it ok to use gnome's icon's on commercial projects, converted to gifs?
<k31th> johng: i might be 1337 and make a hoary cd that boots in windows
<Burgundavia> pshend, why are using gifs, and gnomes trademark is gnomes
<invisiblekid> hi all
<johng> k31th: whats the speed on that badboy like?
<k31th> thats not my screenie
<pshend> Burgundavia, i'm just replacing existing gif's with gnome icons, like printer icons etc
<k31th> some one elses
<k31th> think is
<k31th> thing*
* johng would download an ubuntu live cd that boots in windows
<Burgundavia> pshend, contact the gnome people regarding their trademark policy
<k31th> its gonna depend how much ram you got
<johng> yeh
<johng> tru
<k31th> as i would imagen it canes ram bad
<invisiblekid>  anyone know about "NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_NOT_FOUND" for samba shares?  its an error i get when trying to connect to the workgroup
<k31th> its gonna take me 2 hours 40 to download the bootable hoary cd
<k31th> damn slow connection
<johng> crap
<k31th> yeah
<k31th> hopefully we are going to get a leased line
<k31th> but it will probly only be 2mbp
<bob2> invisiblekid: I'd guess you got the workgroup wrong
<k31th> but in either direction
<johng> k31th: I have 4mbit in central london
<carambol> how do i fix the ping hole in firestarter
<johng> :-D
<carambol> ?
<invisiblekid> i dont think its that because it worked like a week ago, and i checked the config and its the same
<k31th> johng: yes but is the 256k upload
<k31th> im in bath...
<k31th> went to an isp in london got shit loads of free racks, isp called mistral
<johng> cool
<johng> I get 4mbit for only 30 o month!
<k31th> nice
<johng> bulldog
<|FAMAS|Xbill> lol
<k31th> i pay 25 quid for 2mbp
<k31th> johng: its not always 4mbp tho is it ?
<k31th> dont it dropp ?
<transgress> is there a reason klineakconfig doesn't work?
<transgress> after installing lineakd?
<johng> yeh it is and it dont drop, in central london bulldog hav their own kit in the exchanges
<johng> thats why its such a good service
<k31th> johng: nice
<k31th> central london has its pros and cons !
<johng> yeh rent LOL!
<k31th> do you have to pay the congestion charge if u drive in there ?
<k31th> if you live there
<johng> no one drives to work here, but yes would have to if u did
<transgress> no one uses lineak?
<k31th> johng: you tube it
<johng> nope bus it, I live just outside the congestion zone
<k31th> i was in london end of last month
<johng> bus service is much better these days
<k31th> i almost went the wrong way on the tube lol
<johng> hehe
<k31th> i hate that tube 5:30 its packed
<johng> like a can of sardines
<k31th> standing  by a door with people breathing in your face
<johng> hehe
<johng> you have to try and not think about that strange thing rubbing against ur leg
<Raptoid> slmlr.
<k31th> if i had a motobike id just ripp straight thru london and not bother with the tube
<k31th> yeah i hate touching those bars
<k31th> thinking of all the scrubbs that have had there hands all over um!
<gorilla_> k31th, that's what gloves are for... incinerate them at the end of the week :-)
<k31th> didnt they find more dises on the tube than in large hospitals
<k31th> gorilla_: lol yeah ill buy a 300 box of latex gloves
<willis> the diseases on the tube keep our immune systems strong
<k31th> when i was last on there this jipo guy was collecting money
<willis> i'm hardly ever sick and i live in central london
<k31th> kool
<k31th> im never ill apart from the odd cold
<mirak> hi
<k31th> i got the munchies already
<mirak> I am installing a system with deboostrap, I want to know how I can install a full system
<mirak> without having it starting the services
<k31th> does anyone know of any HowTos or guides that need doing for ubuntu
<jsgotangco> k31th, you mean you intend to help out in documentation?
<k31th> jsgotangco: yes id love to
<k31th> jsgotangco: id love to help out anyway i can
<jsgotangco> k31th, you can join the discussion at #ubuntu-doc
<k31th> great thanks
<rommer> is there a way i can create a partition which can be both read and written to with ubuntu and winxp?
<Seveas> rommer, yes
<Seveas> create a fat32 partition
<rommer> ok
<paul_> can someone tell me how to access the root terminal? i cant enter a passwrd
<Kejk_PL> Why don't use Breezy yet?
<Kejk_PL> sudo su
<Seveas> because breezy will be extremely unstable as of monday
<paul_> ok - it asks for a password, i dont knowit
<Seveas> and right now there's a dbus transition going on
<Seveas> paul_, use YOUR password
<jsgotangco> its bound to be broken anytime now
<Kejk_PL> oh :-o
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, c++ abi change & complete toolchain transition start monday
<paul_> i tried that, didnt work..
<Seveas> and if you don;t know what it means: DON'T use breezy
<Seveas> paul_, it has to, or is the logged in user not the user you created when installing?
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, on Debian site they say, don't use SID
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, ubuntu == a stable sid
<Kejk_PL> so I am asking what is a differet, but thanks anyway!
<Seveas> so if ubuntu goes unstable, things are really rough :)
<Kejk_PL> :0
<Kejk_PL> :)
<Seveas> i consider myself an experienced linux user, but no way i am going to use breezy for the next weeks
<paul_> hmm same account, i used only 1 password. can i change the passwrd? i can doit in knoppix but cant on ubuntu.
<jsgotangco> most devels dont even use it
<dead^^> how can i get scandinavian letters on X-Chat? yesterday i had problems with them and somebody pasted me '/command iso.xxx' or something :P
<paul_> got it thanks steve
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, this is for my sisters :)
<Kejk_PL> they are not experiencd
<jono> hi all, is there a program to pop up a small gtk dialog box?
<Seveas> jono, yes
<kakalto> g'nite all
<Seveas> jono, it's called zenity
<kakalto> thanks whoever has helped me tonight
<kakalto> Seveas, thanks for the award ;)
<Seveas> ;)
<dead^^> where are the characterset preferences on X-Chat?
<Seveas> dead^^, xchat uses the system wide locale setting for that
<dead^^> Seveas, ...meaning?
<Seveas> depends on what you need to do :)
<goo> dead^^: it's pr. server in the Server List
<Shufla> hello
<goo> dead^^: err, pr. network.
<dead^^> Seveas, i need to put scandinavian letters, like a with dots, etc...
<mbirrell> here I am
<Seveas> goo, thanks, didn;t know that :)
<Seveas> dead^^, listen to goo, he's right
<goo> Seveas: :)
<mbirrell> 8)
<Seveas> mbirrell, oh no
* Seveas runs
<mbirrell> hey I'm having trouble mounting my firewire disk
<paul_> steve - how do i open and edit fstab. dont have privilege?
<Seveas> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mbirrell> does anyone know the correct mount syntax
<Seveas> mbirrell, sure, man mount knows it too :)
<Kejk_PL> man mount
<goo> dead^^: OR you can type /charset iso-8859-1
<Kejk_PL> paul_, sudu kwrite "file"
<Kejk_PL> sorry gedit
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, kwrite is not standard on ubuntu, gedit is :)
<Seveas> mbirrell, what is the mount problem?
<Kejk_PL> hehe, I forgot, that in Ubuntu is Gnome :)
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, and please use kate, not kwrite :)
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, why, Kate is slower (in my opinion)
<mbirrell> I don't know the /dev type
<mbirrell> is it /dev/scsi?
<Seveas> mbirrell, what are you trying to do, mount your windows partition?
<Kejk_PL> is in Ubuntuu good support for fuse? Especially /dev/ttyUSB* devicec?
<mbirrell> mount my firewore disk which happenst to be fat32
<Seveas> try /dev/sda
<Kejk_PL> Have you been using SieFS (for mobile phone)?
<Kejk_PL> Now in my Debian I have messed up /dev/ directory (without udev, devfs etc, only files)
<Kejk_PL> ...so I can't chceck it
<Seveas> :)
<Rudi> Hello all.
<mbirrell> what is the mount type for fat32?
<Rudi> mbirrell: vfat
<mbirrell>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<Rudi> mbirrell: and your command is?
<mbirrell> sorry I am a windoz person cutting over to Linux
<mbirrell> mount -t vfat /dev/sda /media/scsidisk
<Seveas> so it isn;t /dev/sda
<mbirrell> sda1 maybe?
<Seveas> there was a command to find out which one it is, i just forgot it :S
<Rudi> mbirrell: try "fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<Kejk_PL> try to read /var/log/messages
<Raptoid> slmlr..
<alexandre> hi
<Kejk_PL> there should be on which device/file you hard drive is
<alexandre> how can i add (or remove) elements form the Applications menu (or even in others menus)?
<Seveas> alexandre, see the HoaryMenuEditing part of wiki.ubuntu.com
<mbirrell> mount -t vfat /dev/sda5 /media/scsidisk did it!!!!
<mbirrell> thanks people
<Kejk_PL> mbirrell, after reboot device can change ;-)
<alexandre> k
<mbirrell> oh noooooo
<Kejk_PL> I had this problem with USB digital camera
<Kejk_PL> but don't worry, it probebly win't
<mbirrell> what if I plug it into same port
<Kejk_PL> */won't
<paul_> i cant seem to load certain applications, it starts and says loading in the taskbar and then stops and disapears.like my updates- cant apply them or even load the manager...?
<paul_> any ideas?
<mbirrell> do I put it in mtab now?
<Kejk_PL> if you plug it in the same port, it should be good
<Kejk_PL> mbirrell, no
<mbirrell> or fstab
<Rudi> mbirrell: yes, mtab and fstab
<mbirrell> cool
<Kejk_PL> Rudi, mtab? for what, it is generated automaticaly
<Rudi> Kejk_PL - manually is manually ;-)
<Seveas> only fstab is needed, putting it in mtab is plain wrong
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, indeed
<Raptoid> fstab only
<Raptoid> no mtab
<pshend> anyone know why i get this error whenever i try to use nautilus ftp: no default action associated with this location
<mbirrell> fstab?
<Kejk_PL> mbirrell, /etc/fstab
<mbirrell> how do i invoc autofs?
<Seveas> pshend nautilus will cry out unrelevant errors if you don'y use ftp://server
<Kejk_PL> mbirrell, read man fstab if want more information
<Kejk_PL> mbirrell, I never used it
<quadline> if you take a look in fstab yourself you will see what is in it already
<quadline> you can use that as an example too
<quadline> I did that
<quadline> it helps
<mark345> hey:) anyone know how to get a dvd to eject by pressing the button on the drive?
<jsgotangco> ?
<mark345> my drive is a sony drx-710ul, its fairly new
<jsgotangco> eject command doesnt work?
<mark345> without having to right click on the icon on the desktop to eject it
<Seveas> mark345, you cannot eject without unmounting
<pshend> Seveas, i'll give that a go - ta
<Seveas> safety measure :)
<mark345> can't it unmount from the touch of the button on the drive?
<mark345> or unmount when not in use?
<mark345> automatically?
<Seveas> you would think that :)
<Seveas> (I believe it's being worked on)
<mark345> are they working on this feature
<mark345> oh
<mark345> cool
* jsgotangco thinks its a breezy goal if he remembers right
<jsgotangco> not just mounting stuff
<mark345> anyone here know how to upgrade to the latest gnome 2.10.1?
<mark345> cool
<IIIEars> lol (glad Seveas said that)
<t31> hi, everyone o/
<Seveas> hi
<t31> got problems with skype, anyone knows it well?
<johng> breezy better include mono as standard
<Seveas> johng it does
<Seveas> and also beagle
<johng> thank god
<Seveas> and tomboy
<johng> I have started developing in mono this week
<johng> and that was my main beef with it
<johng> when they sort out the windows.forms support its gonn be plain sailing
<jsgotangco> and blam, and muine, and f-spot heh
<jsgotangco> bring them all!
<johng> :-D
<johng> hoary just came out and we are already wanting breezy lol
<jsgotangco> well you can run a lot of mono apps on hoary atm
<pshend> still no luck using nautilus ftp, even with different ftp urls
<lok> arg mono omg
<johng> yeh I do but it's nice to know that mono will be standard if U am gonna start developing in ti
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> its pretty interesting
<johng> the o'reilly mono book is very good
<johng> really gets you into it quickly
<jsgotangco> mm lemme check that out
<jsgotangco> johng, by chance is this Mono: A Developer's Notebook?
<johng> yeh thats the one
<jsgotangco> looks good
<johng> doesn't beat around the bush, just throws you straight into it
<mbirrell_> what file does autofs look at to know what to try to mount
<mbirrell_> eg when you plug in a usb or firewire disk
<jsgotangco> nice book reviews
<kart_> jsgotangco: ya, I have it! Good book!
<Seveas> i have programming C# from microsoft press :)
<jsgotangco> doesnt work hrmm
<bitsmash> hi
<Seveas> hi
<bitsmash> are there any other 5.04 to add extra packages like mplayer, blender d4x etc
<Seveas> bitsmash, what do you mean?
<bitsmash> extra sources
<Seveas> mplayer is in multiverse
<Seveas> dunno about the others
<bitsmash> Seveas, how can i add that? is there docs somewhere?
<kart_> bitsmash: there is Add-on cd of ubuntu!
<paco_> you should add source in the /etc/apt/source.list files..
<bitsmash> kart_, my nets not that fast
<paco_> and then run apt-get update..
<paco_> this is the best way
<paco_> how fast is it ?
<bitsmash> paco_, :ya ill try
<Seveas> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto/view?searchterm=adding%20repositories
<paco_> do U want my sources.list ?
<kart_> see: ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> kart_, ubuntuguite contains some errors...
<kart_> ya
<bitsmash> i just used synaptic
<Seveas> please d not refer to it blindly (ok, in this case it's ok :o)  )
<paco_> this is the same..
<paco_> it's use apt
<bitsmash> synaptic is the easy way
<kart_> I prefer apt-get than synaptic..
<k31th> yo
<owen> hey, is there a good image viewing app anyone can recommend like irfan view?
<k31th> ?] 
<Seveas> kart_, you should try aptitude too :)
<paco_> thats it.. :)
<k31th> the gimp
<Seveas> owen, eog or gthumb?
<kart_> tried!
<jsgotangco> ok im out bye all
<k31th> jsgotangco: later
<lolo> helo
<k31th> anyone tried running winamp in wine
<owen> eog's alright.. but u can't scroll through images in a directory with the arrows, or view detailed information
<Seveas> k31th, try beep-media-player. It's like winamp :)
<jsgotangco> thats wasteful
<killapop> owen: gthumb gets my vote
<paco_> anyone could give me the reason of a very large policy with Amule under Gnome ?
<mjr> very large policy?
<bitsmash> synaptic is sweet
<paco_> yeeah, it's very big..
<owen> can one scroll through images forwards and back in gthumb? i can only seem to go forward with spacebar
<siimo> hi can someone help me it seems my linux system was hacked :(
<IIIEars> siimo - Really?
<siimo> May 12 14:09:33 localhost -- MARK --
<siimo> May 12 14:29:33 localhost -- MARK --
<siimo> what are these things?
<IIIEars> localhost is the loopback ip address everyos has one
<IIIEars> even windows
<siimo> so this is not actually a hack then
<IIIEars> no - it is VERY unlikely
<siimo> weird cause about that time my system seems to have rebooted itself
<bitsmash> no one will hack u unless u make them angry
<siimo> anywhere i can check this?
<IIIEars> << :X
<mjr> paco_, what you mean the fonts? probably because it's using the old gtk 1 and is unsupported and nobody's bothered to finetune it
<IIIEars> lol
<Crasp> siimo: it might be a hardware or power failure most likely
<Crasp> siimo: these don't pop up in logs
<siimo> Crasp, if it was a power failure it wont start again
<siimo> so im guessing it was a software failure
<Crasp> siimo: and it is very unlikely someone will "hack" you to just reboot your system :)
<siimo> Crasp, but it could be a bug in some program or kernel?
<k31th> Seveas: does it have winamp tv
<Crasp> siimo: it can still be a power failure, if it was a really really small glitch it might have rebooten accidently
<Crasp> s/rebooten/rebooted
<Crasp> siimo: crashing programs normally don't cause reboots unless you have defective hardware
<Seveas> siimo, the ---MARK---- lines in your log are normal
<siimo> Crasp, yeah but my computer shuts off if its a power failure it doesnt reboot
<siimo> Crasp, all i had running was a shell with wget downloading something
<Crasp> siimo: well mine is supposed to do that too, but i speak out of experience that it is not always so
<siimo> Crasp, oh ok
<Crasp> siimo: you could run a memory test for example
<k31th> humm wat shall i get for lunch
<Crasp> siimo: www.memtest86.com
<Crasp> siimo: also be sure to check if your cpu is not getting too hot
<siimo> but it seems like a software bug though because usually i can stay up for days
<siimo> CPU is at 51C
<alex__> i`ve got a ntfs-partition where i have music on it..but i can only mount it as root..how can i read that as normal user?
<k31th> mc donalds, fish and chips, or healthy food
<siimo> it has rebooted 6 hrs ago
<Crasp> siimo: well there are still inifite possibilities that it was a hardware failure
<johng> i could murder fish and chips right now
<k31th> or i could eat it all
<Seveas> Crasp, memtest86 is included with ubuntu :)
<k31th> johng: lol
<k31th> im starving
<Crasp> siimo: just ignore it, and see if it happens again before stating any failure in software
<k31th> Seveas: yes i find that handy
<johng> just got my crappy sandwiches for lunch again
<siimo> Crasp, ok thanks
<holycow> siimo i just replaced one system whos cpu would just restart the machine because it was overheating, i accidentally found out by taking the side panel off and running the system that way ... then relizing it worked fine like that and checking cpu temp
<owen> siimo: power faliure can be caused by a small surge to the power supply, or something momentarily pulling too much power or something.. PSUs can restart as a security feature before any blip in power can reach and fry components
<k31th> johng: there is a chipshop over the road from where i work
<holycow> its funny how cpu temp can on some systems rise dramatically when you close the panel
<siimo> hmm ok, but this has never happened to me ever
<k31th> iv worked here a month
<k31th> and iv had chips like 4 times already
<johng> k31th *drool*
<k31th> isunt fish n chips the worst thing for you
<k31th> its probly worse than mc donalds, infact no nothing is that bad
<Fator_Dee> I can think of worse
<k31th> Fator_Dee: cocaine
<Fator_Dee> that too
<k31th> lol
<siimo> Crasp, i found this now
<IIIEars> Twinkies
<siimo> May 12 13:49:33 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#16ubuntu6: restart.
<siimo> it seems to have restarted
<siimo> by someone
<siimo> or some program
<k31th> wat ill do is.. have 2ltrs of water sausage and chips and a tune sandwich
<johng> k31th: well at least they use real fish in the chip shop
<k31th> true
<k31th> not fake cow buger
<k31th> burger !
<johng> lol
<k31th> im not suggesting some one fakes buggering a cow
<k31th> johng: wat you do for a job in london
<IIIEars> (suddenly loses appetitie)
<k31th> IIIEars:  lol
<Seveas> k31th, johng, please try to keep it on-topic :)
<siimo> any idea what that restart command means
<Fator_Dee> atleast I know what I'm going to eat, porridge \o/
<johng> k31th: I am on my placement from uni, I work for the gov as systems engineer
<k31th> Seveas: there opensource chips :)
<Seveas> k31th...
<k31th> sorry :D
<MattFlet> I'm trying to install kubuntu hoary on my work machine and the installer hangs at the message "Initializing USB mass storagte device..." anyone have any ideas?
<upgrdman> anyone know if using the samba server will limit my file size? I'm gonna be using ext3 on the partition i will be sharing, and i'm wondering if that stupid 2GB or is it 4GB file-size-limit that fat32 has will affect me? e.g. does samba even act like fat32?
<upgrdman> oh and, whats the file size limit for ext3?
<k31th> MattFlet: do you have a usb pen in there /.
<k31th> ?*
<geoffroy_> hey hey
<MattFlet> no. i have a usb mouse, which i tried disconnecting
<Seveas> upgrdman, smb has no filesize limit
<MattFlet> and it still hung there
<upgrdman> sweet
<geoffroy_> do you know a itunes like on ubuntu ?
<k31th> upgrdman: iirc there is no file size limit on ext3
<geoffroy_> i don't like music player installed by default
<siimo> does anyone know what this line means : May 12 13:49:33 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#16ubuntu6: restart.
<johng> we should develop gfishnchips then we could talk about it
<IIIEars> MattFlet - is it a laptop?
<Seveas> siimo, that your system logger has been restarted
<MattFlet> no a desktop machine
<k31th> MattFlet: is the disc bad
<upgrdman> k31th, oh good! i have to do a dd-rescue to a dieing 250GB hdd.... and my new fileserver that im construction has a 500GB lvm partition
<k31th> did you md5
<Seveas> k31th, there always is a file size limit
<Seveas> the size of your HD :)
<k31th> Seveas: really ?
<k31th> oh
<MattFlet> the only other usb-type thing it has is a media card reader. that is internal but i assume it connects via a usb header somehow
<k31th> lol
<MattFlet> no, disc is good, installed on another machine
<k31th> MattFlet: thats will do it
<upgrdman> thank god my room has it own gigabit ethernet switch
<MattFlet> the media card reader?
<k31th> is there a flash media card in there ?
<IIIEars> :? - i had no problems with any USB devices and got a ton...
<MattFlet> no, it's empty
<upgrdman> doing a dd-rescue of a 250GB drive to a fileserver in my clost would take forever otherwise
<Seveas> MattFlet, file a bug in the bugzilla against the installer, try to include as much hardware info as you can
<Seveas> upgrdman, hmm :)
<k31th> upgrdman: lol
<Seveas> try to do it via a serial cable :)
<k31th> i must sort my self out with a raid 5 of at least 500 gigs
<IIIEars> There must be an install log recording the errors - where do you look for it?
<MattFlet> ok i will do. where can i get hardware info like that? and is there a way round the problem? i don't use the reader, so maybe if i disable it in the BIOS somehow that would get round it
<Seveas> /var/log/debian-installer
<k31th> dmesg ?
<k31th> yeah or there
<k31th> lol
<johng> does ne one run ubuntu on a semperon cpu?
<k31th> johng: not I
<MattFlet> johng, i do
<k31th> athlons clocked to hell
<MattFlet> it runs fine
<Juhaz> some may run ubuntu on sempron, but I doubt anyone does on semperon
<Aemaeth> ill be attempting it on a thoroughbred 2morrow
<k31th> and a celeron 2.5gig
<johng> cool, I was thinking about getting one for a seperate box
<k31th> johng: yes there cheap
<k31th> when i upgrade my main box ill be using mine as a NAS
<johng> I have a pile of ram and a hard drive so I just want something cheap to use em on
<IIIEars> k31th - sounds cool - printserver also?
<MattFlet> i believe the slower semprons are overclocked athlons, whereas the faster ones are a different chip. my sempron 2800 is borderline, so i don't honestly know which it is. it's plenty fast enough to dual boot windows media center 2005 and kubuntu hoary
<k31th> ill get one of those 5 port netgear gigabit switches for home as well there only  36 uk pounds
<k31th> IIIEars: i cant get my crappy usb printer to work in linux
<Juhaz> MattFlet, socket-a semprons are basically renamed athlon x
<johng> thanks MattFlet
<Juhaz> xp
<k31th> its a canon
<Aemaeth> anyone know if hoary is shipping yet?
<Juhaz> socket-754 semprons are more or less equivalent to athlon 64's with 64-bit mode disabled
<Seveas> Aemaeth, it is
<Aemaeth> good
<Aemaeth> cos i put myself down for some
<k31th> yup athlons are no more apart for 64's have you looked into getting a athlon mbile from overclockers.co.uk johng
<johng> I have an athlon xp 3200 what are they like compared to those?
<Aemaeth> cos i only have a cd of the previous one
<k31th> they have a very low vcore voltage and clock very well
<IIIEars> Canon makes a good printer - I am stuck with a noisy HP.
<k31th> IIIEars: yeah the printer its self is good
<k31th> but its usb
<k31th> and i cant get it working tbh i havent put that much time into it
<IIIEars> so is mine
<k31th> yet...
<johng> a 64 would be nice but I just need a cheap second pc really
<k31th> yeah
<johng> 64 for my main pc in the future I think
<k31th> dual cores will be out soon
<johng> i kno they are so sweet!
<k31th> im goin for a 64 if i dont hold out for the amd dualcore
<k31th> probly be to expensive to start out
<johng> yeh they r gona cost a bomb
<k31th> i need a nvidia gfx card as well
<MattFlet> here's my cheap pc, 350 plus a HDD and RAM, which I reused: http://matt-fletcher.co.uk/newpc/
<k31th> ati sux in nix with my experiance
<k31th> im going to build a ubber linux box
<MattFlet> it runs ubuntu fine, as well as win mce 2005
<johng> i have a 9600 xt
<k31th> humm wats that like
<k31th> iv currently got a 9800 pro
<johng> not great for linux
<Juhaz> johng, the pricing for the first amd dualcores was already released, there's no "probly" about it any more, cheapest one starts at $500
<johng> Juhaz: ouch!
<k31th> i see... i want to get cedega working properly for hl2 and css so i dont  have to bother with windows
<johng> thats the dream k31th
<k31th> lol
<k31th> yeah
<johng> but then the next great game comes along and bites u in the ass
<IIIEars> even if 500 seemed affordable the mobo is going to be pricey for awhile too.
<Juhaz> johng, although they'll probably make slower and cheaper ones later, but in the beginning they don't want to compete with their own mainstream 64's
<k31th> brb going to the GNU chipshop
<johng> dam u k31th!!!
<k31th> johng:  true
<k31th> i got hl2 running in it tho
<johng> whats the speed like?
<Juhaz> IIIEars, the nice thing about amd dualcores is that they don't need a new mobo, if you've got older s-939 board it should be able to handle them with just a bios update
<IIIEars> GreaT! :)        - (oops gotta okay it with the wife. darn...)
<johng> thanks Juhaz, I guess I could get a regular 64 to tide me over
<upgrdman_> yay im back
<upgrdman_> ok
<upgrdman_> um
<johng> hey MattFlet how is the freeview tuner in ur media box?
<upgrdman_> i want to add another raid1 array, and loved how i could do it with the install cd... but unfortunatly, the reason why i didnt do it while installing was i can only have 4 ide devices, and i had four ide hdd's.... so one that was going to participate in the raid1 array had to be unplugged so i could plug in my cdrom drive...
<upgrdman_> what should i do...
<upgrdman_> is there a nice cli tool i can use within ubuntu?
<k31th> back
<johng> k31th did u get ur chips?
<Seveas> how are your gfishnchips? :)
<yo2lux> I want to use Mozilla Firefox 1.0.4 on Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary, exist a way to upgrade the existent Firefox 1.0.2 to 1.0.4 ?
<k31th> well actually
<k31th> i got to wait 5 mins
<ram_einstein> hi all, I just switched to ubuntu
<k31th> so i got a tuna roll and some cookies to tie me over for 5 mins
<johng> haah
<ram_einstein> I have an nVidia chipset and Geforce 2 Genericonboard graphics card 32 MB RAM. Where can I get a driver?
<k31th> i need to put on weight :p
<johng> thats the starter
<ram_einstein> *generic onboard
<forsaker8k6> hi people...
<forsaker8k6> i'm just upgrading to breezy... how much time will it take for me to regret?
<k31th> lol
<johng> wow ur keen forsaker8k6
<Seveas> forsaker8k6, about 4 days
<Seveas> forsaker8k6, because then a massive toolchain transition starts
<johng> lmao
<forsaker8k6> Oo
<ram_einstein> nVidia chipset Geforce 2 Generic driver please...
<Seveas> ram_einstein, read the BinaryDriver page on the ubuntu wiki
<k31th> ubuntu will get wicked popular now esp with  drake only  doing 1 release a yr unless u pay
<forsaker8k6> wow... i have only four days left to live
<ram_einstein> okay Seveas
<Seveas> forsaker8k6, if you can stop the upgrade, please DO
<Seveas> breezy is NOT ready for the general public yet
<forsaker8k6> well.. i could stop it
<forsaker8k6> but it's stronger then me
<johng> ubuntu us the daddy lets face it k31th
<goo> Seveas: sounds like Desbian Sid...
<yo2lux> I want to use Mozilla Firefox 1.0.4 on Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary, exist a way to upgrade the existent Firefox 1.0.2 to 1.0.4 ?
<Seveas> goo, ubuntu is a stable SID
<Seveas> yo2lux, just wait, it will be released within ubuntu
<forsaker8k6> i am at 23 percent of fetching... don't know what to do....
<goo> Seveas: yeah, and that's why I use Ubuntu, not Debian Sid as I used to before :)
<goo> <- General public
<k31th> dpes ubuntu actually have employees or is it community only
<k31th> does*
<k31th> like gentoo and debian
<johng> both
<k31th> kool
<Seveas> ubuntu is sponsored by canonical, they pay people to work on ubuntu
<k31th> they should employee me im 1337
* goo cheers for Canonical
<Seveas> and they pay for the hosting and the free cd's
<johng> no u will only be 1337 when u open gnuchips
<k31th> all i ask for is a local chipshop
<Fator_Dee> from where Canonical gets money :-\
<k31th> yup
<Fator_Dee> what it does?
<k31th> that free cd thing is awsome i might order some
<k31th> tbh tho i wouldnt mind paying for a pressed cd
<k31th> i feel kinda skanky getting it fr free lol
<liable> forsaker8k6: you can stop it, change your sources back and all will be good
<Seveas> Fator_Dee, from tech support
<johng> get a load and give them to ur mates
<Seveas> forsaker8k6, please stop the upgrade :)
<forsaker8k6> liable, i know i can stop it... but i don't know if I want to stop it
<forsaker8k6> ok ok i'll do
<k31th> johng: yeah good thinking
<k31th> ill do it now...
<forsaker8k6> uff... stopped :P
<Seveas> forsaker8k6, just wait a few weeks until this hurdle is done
<karljp> is there anywhere that is tracking progress on breezy?  the udu/breezygoals page is good, but is there anything else?
<forsaker8k6> ok.. i'll do tnx for the support :D
<johng> people are more likely to try it if u give them a pressed cd
<Seveas> karljp, #ubuntu-devel, ubuntu-devel mailing list...
<karljp> seveas: fair enough, I guess I was after some nicely summarized thing like the breezygoals page, that I could just check and see new stuff :)
<karljp> I guess it's not that important that I want to browse mail archives :)
<Seveas> :)
* johng is feeling breezy
* goo is rather hoary
<the_berzerker> hey everyone
<Seveas> hi
* forsaker8k6 goes back to his beloved hoary
<odyssey> hi dr nic
<the_berzerker> i have a problem with my onboard via km400 vga
* karljp is itching for improving acpi stff
<k31th> how many cds can i request?
<johng> loads
<karljp> as many as you want
<johng> I got 50
<k31th> 50 went thru ok ?
<karljp> it's just karma you're burning if you don't really need them
<Seveas> k31th, just be reasonable about 20-30 is normal
<johng> I am giving loads out at work tho Seveas
<geoffroy_> hey dudes
<k31th> as i work in a pc shop / contractor so i could probly dash out tonnes
<geoffroy_> i've got a stupid question as usual
<the_berzerker> it is perfectly recognized but it doesn't support direc rendering
<Seveas> johng, then order more :)
<BrianB04> Hello all
<geoffroy_> \\\\lala\E      /home/geoffroy/Desktop/E        smbfs   rw,user=Geoffroy,guest 0
<johng> heh
<geoffroy_> in fstab, it doesn't work
<Seveas> 0 0
<Seveas> not a single 0
<k31th> thing is i dont mind burning some if it helps them out
<geoffroy_> yeah yeah i've put a double 0
<k31th> wats karma ?
<Seveas> and in fstab it might have to be //lala/E
<the_berzerker> can anyone help?
<geoffroy_> aah!
<johng> I think u put it on ur chips
<geoffroy_> i try
<geoffroy_> thx
<the_berzerker> anyone?
<forsaker8k6> ask the_berzerker.. someone (not me, i'm not able to) will surely help you
<k31th> brb chipshop
<ram_einstein> I have a doubt: In synaptic, I enabled the following two repos: ubuntu 5.04 updates, ubuntu 5.04 security updates. Are they official? If so why weren't they enabled by default?
<k31th> FFS!!!!!!!!!! windows update just rebooted my pc with ubuntu bootable downloading on
<Seveas> ram_einstein, they are official
<k31th> normally it asks but no it just reboots
<k31th> thanks bill
<johng> k31th thats the magic of winxp
<k31th> thanks again
<forsaker8k6> k31th... never trust in mS things
<k31th> its 2000
<ram_einstein> Seveas, my second question then: why aren't they enabled by default?
<k31th> grrr
<Seveas> ram_einstein, ENOCLUE
<johng> u using a dowload manager?
<ram_einstein> okay thanks Seveas
<odyssey> k31th, it can sense that it is threatend
<johng> lol
<forsaker8k6> ok... gotta go... thank you again for saving my life (and morover my psychic sanity) :P
<the_berzerker> can anyone help with my problem? i have searched and searched google but i'm kinda lost
<ram_einstein> doubt: what is my root password? I was never asked during the installation
<ram_einstein> how do I reset/change it?
<forsaker8k6> ram_einstein, is your users' password by default
<k31th> odyssey: lol
<ram_einstein> no forsaker8k6 user's password is user's password
<mjr> ram_einstein, there is no root password by default, use sudo
<k31th> odyssey: its safe untill i can vpn thru nat on the fly in ubuntu
<ram_einstein> mjr, exactly, how do I su?
<ram_einstein> su root that is
<D4vid> ram_einstein, i thinq you have to read faqs ;)
<mjr> ram_einstein, sudo -s with your user pass
<ram_einstein> D4vid, read it
* k31th has chips at last 
* johng goes to eat lunch
<ram_einstein> :( can't I su root?
<goo> ram_einstein:  do like so:  sudo su -
<the_berzerker> hey need some of your wisdom here
<D4vid> ram_einstein, it's what i done for the same question ;)
<mjr> ram_einstein, it's the same effect
<goo> ram_einstein: then do   passwd
<goo> ram_einstein:  and it will all be normal again :)
<ram_einstein> okay goo one sec
<ram_einstein> thanks goo! It worked!
<goo> ram_einstein: hooray :)
<ram_einstein> hoary goo, I'm on hoary
<Ribs> How can I make Ubuntu x86_64 play .wma files?
<goo> ram_einstein: but get used to using sudo, it's really nice.
<goo> ram_einstein: lol :))
<ram_einstein> :)
<ram_einstein> okay goo
<the_berzerker> i have a problem with my onboard via km400 vga
<the_berzerker> it is perfectly recognized but it doesn't support direct rendering
<ram_einstein> I have another doubt: does /etc/apt/sources.list contain more repos than /etc/apt/sources.list_backup by default
<the_berzerker> and the via_dri.so module is missing
<ram_einstein> I'll just vim it...
<the_berzerker> help...............
<the_berzerker> anyone?
<dap> hello friends
<goldfish> hi
<liable> the_berzerker: are you sure that even supports 3d?
<k31th> hi
<dap> this chat is beautiful!!! for ubuntu
<Seveas> :)
<k31th> ?
<k31th> the_berzerker: watsup?
<Lumpio-> Hi. I'm having a bit of trouble getting my wlan connection to automatically connect in Ubuntu. I'm using ndiswrapper (which loads and works fine) but I always need to manually run ifconfig wlan0 up and dhclient to get it to work.
<Seveas> Lumpio-, have you added it to your interfaces file?
<the_berzerker> the card supports 3d
<the_berzerker> in windows it works fine
<the_berzerker> in suse 9.2 a friend made it work
<k31th> the_berzerker: wat card
<the_berzerker> but i got rid of suse (at last:D)
<the_berzerker> a via km400
<the_berzerker> and i don't know how to configure it to enable dri
<k31th> b in your xorg.conf
<Choubaka> Lumpio-: hmm
<k31th> in the modules load section
<Lumpio-> Oh, heh, looks like I haven't.
<Lumpio-> Kinda new to all this :\
<Choubaka> Lumpio-: /etc/network/interfaces will solve your problem
<Lumpio-> Also, the GUI network configuration thing reports that it doesn't support the platform (it only started doing it a while ago)
<Choubaka> add these two lines there:
<Choubaka> auto wlan0
<Lumpio-> But I'm gonna go modify the interfaces file now.
<Choubaka> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Lumpio-> Oh, thanks. Didn't even have to google
<Choubaka> that ought to do it.
<Choubaka> man interfaces if it doesn't :D
<k31th> starwars is out soon
<Lumpio-> Do I need to reboot the whole system to see if it works?
<Choubaka> well, yeah.
<Choubaka> but don't do it
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> that would be silly.
<Choubaka> Just come back here if it doesn't work the next time you boot
<Lumpio-> Heh, okay.
<Choubaka> or hmm
<Lumpio-> Thanks.
<Choubaka> try /etc/init.d/networking stop and /etc/init.d/networking start
<k31th> im failing quite badly at getting this knoppix to boot in windoze
<Choubaka> it'll cut your net though.
<the_berzerker> has anyone had a similar problem?
<Choubaka> k31th: knoppix boot to windows? :|
<Choubaka> wrd.
<BrianB04> Hey all, I have kind of a stupid question. Currently in the LiveCD of Ubuntu. I have a SB Audigy 2 in the computer, and the live cd didn't detect it, is the Audigy not supported?
<Lumpio-> Still here...
<Choubaka> wtf*
<k31th> Choubaka: yes there is a modded version out that runs in a window in windows
<k31th> so linux ina  window basicaly
<Choubaka> ahh, right.
<Choubaka> I guess it's coLinux or something?
<Lumpio-> Perfection.
<k31th> be nice if it worked
<Choubaka> And you're yet another Finn. o/
<syren> anyone using VLC for Ubuntu?
<Choubaka> yes.
<syren> can you help me?
<syren> ehm
<BrianB04> Granted, I could swap to the Live 5.1...but...
<Choubaka> syren: What is the problem?
<syren> when i watch a movie..
<Choubaka> BrianB04: I thought SBs were quite nicely supported.
<syren> "Always on Top" wont work :(
<syren> and sometimes the subtitles wont show..
<Choubaka> oh. Hmm
<BrianB04> Chou: Well, it doesn't even show up in the volume system:) Nothing showing up.
<Choubaka> I have no experience of either of those features .P
<syren> damn! :P
<Choubaka> But what do you mean with always on top?
<syren> i mean like
<syren> right click on the picture and a menu comes up
<syren> there you can choose always on top..
<BrianB04> Let's do a search on the internet, see if this problem has come up before.
<syren> its good for.. like.. when you're surfing on the web..
<syren> then you can watch a movie at the same time :)
<Choubaka> it works for me :/
<Choubaka> but hmm
<syren> waaah.. :(
<Choubaka> only if I click the titlebar and select always on top from there
<syren> got version 0.8.1
<Choubaka> sounds like a bug...
<syren> still wont work :/
<Choubaka> did you click on the titlebar? that which shows "VLC media player"
<syren> yeah..
<Choubaka> I'm using XFCE4 so maybe my WM handles stuff differently
<Choubaka> but it works :/
<syren> hmm
<syren> you think a reinstall would work?
<Choubaka> reinstall of what?
<syren> VLC
<Choubaka> I doubt it.
<syren> hmm :(
* BrianB04 knows that the Live 5.1 works fine with Ubuntu, last he tried, so he will just switch it, no loss.
<synic> BrianB04: what version of the livecd?
<BrianB04> synic: Brand new one...just downloaded it this morning.
<BrianB04> synic: 5.04 Live.
<syren> and anyone know why i cant write an at? :/
<the_berzerker> k31th: i don't have direct rendering
<Choubaka> syren: at?
<BrianB04> synic: I would try insmod'ing the module that runs the SB cards, but I can't, for the life of me, remember the name.
<synic> BrianB04: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-213582.html
<Choubaka> BrianB04: emu10k or something
<Choubaka> maybe snd_emu10k
<BrianB04> emu10k1...actually, that's it.
<Choubaka> ok. :)
<synic> isn't that just for sb live?
<Raptoid> 5.1 dont actually ?
<Kamping_in_doze> how do i set X to listen for a remote server?
<k31th> dammit he left
<k31th> i only went to get a cup of tea
* BrianB04 will just switch to Live 5.1, Audigy for what I do is almost pointless
<BrianB04> I just think it's cool that it managed to setup 1600x1024 @ 75 hz without the weird jumping in the corners that I constantly get in WIndows
<lesshaste> is it possible to use cd-rw as big floppies in ubuntu. I.e. packet-writing etc.
<lesshaste> or do you still have to use like reusable cd-r's ?
<syren> does linux drivers for Audigy 2 ZS exist?
<BrianB04> Need to install the nvidia drivers though, when I finally install to drive.
<BrianB04> Now, comes the reall tricky part, finding a very, very, very niche piece of software for Linux
<k31th> i just made a 1337 coffee coaster from a cd burn gone wrong
<owen> will using the proper ati drivers improve normal performance? ie not games
<icebalm> yay for coasters
<k31th> wrote 1337 on it and used it for my mug
<k31th> owen: no
<BrianB04> k31th, AOL CDs make wonderful coasters
<k31th> ha ha ha
<k31th> aol cds go in my bin
<owen> y not
* BrianB04 needs Bail Bond software for Linux, and may very well have found it.
<k31th> i threw the last lot in the bin, went to some customers house had to get there modem and cd. wind blew the aol cd out of my hand and flew down the road !
<k31th> my friends found it quite amusing that i was ringing everyone trying to get hold a aol cd
<owen> ?
<Kamping_in_doze> no it wont
<Kamping_in_doze> well, it will, but you wont notice
<k31th> owen: it just gives you 3d accell
<owen> oh..
<owen> k
<Tirador> what repositories do I need for installing libdvdcss2 and other special packages?
<k31th> its not worht the hassle unless your a gamer etc
<owen> marillat
<k31th> wat card do you have ?
<owen> radeon 9250
<Choubaka> hmm
<k31th> no experiance with that card tbh
<freeflying> anyone use e17?
<Choubaka> Doesn't that model have free drivers?
<owen> i'd do most gaming in xp anyway though
<k31th> only done 9800 pro +
<k31th> owen:  you need to change that :D
<Choubaka> I haven't used windows in more than a year :P
<Choubaka> or well, I have. But not on my home computer.
<k31th> yeah
<k31th> well i dont use it often now at home tbh
<k31th> its got better apps for some stuff...
<k31th> but i normally get by
<k31th> only time i reboot to doze atm on my laptop is for vpn connections
<k31th> and im trying to fix that now
<Choubaka> linux has better basic tools.
<owen> i don't play many games.. only now and then
<k31th> yeah
<k31th> same here
<Choubaka> k31th: Linux can do VPN :|
<k31th> all i play is HL2
* BrianB04 only plays games on consoles anymore
<k31th> Choubaka: i know it can
<owen> only tool i'd use in xp that isn't on linux is indesign
<k31th> but i want a nice easy gui
<Choubaka> owen: Tried with WINE?)
<owen> cs version doesn't work
<Choubaka> k31th: hehe :P
<syren> yes at, like in mail adresses
<k31th> i dont mind setting it up in cmd line but when im out and about i want a gui with all the ips and users pass saved
<Choubaka> alt-2?
<k31th> owen: i play hl2 css in linux
<syren> doesnt work..
<syren> :/
<Choubaka> alt Gr-2?
<Choubaka> :p
<Choubaka> @@@
<syren> i cant! :P
<k31th> how do i install a .deb package ?
<Choubaka> dpkg -i .deb
<k31th> dpkg -i
<owen> k31th, how.. cedega?
<k31th> yeah
<k31th> thanks
<syren> dpkg -i "name of deb pakage"
<BrianB04> Okay, maybe I'm stupid, but can you install from the Ubunut Live CD?
<k31th> owen: yes cedega
<owen> might look into that
<Seveas> BrianB04, not yet
<k31th> owen worth a look
<Choubaka> BrianB04: yes. but it's not easy.
<k31th> ran ok on my pc and it was ati
<Seveas> with the next version it might be possible
<BrianB04> Next version is out in October? Not that I'm gonna wait till then to install:)
<Choubaka> easily :P
<Seveas> Choubaka, you mean the debootsrap dance? that's not for beginners :)
<Choubaka> Haha. Yes.
<Choubaka> I installed ubuntu using Debian Woody's install disc :P
* BrianB04 isn't a new user, but is really lazy, and wants it done for him:)
<lesshaste> any ubuntu kernel support UDF/packet writing?
<Choubaka> should
<k31th> humm
<Choubaka> you may want to try modprobe udf
<k31th> is it ok to install kde libs running gnome for a package
<k31th> its sposed to run in kde
<k31th> but i dont like kde so much i presume if i install the libs
<k31th> it should work
<k31th> ?
<Choubaka> it will
<syren> not anyone who knows what to do with the "AT" problem? :P
<k31th> snorted..
<Kamping_in_doze> you will need to install some of kde
<parax> hi
<k31th> ill apt them
<kart_> k31th: works well
<Kamping_in_doze> hi parax
<Choubaka> what window manager or desktop damager you have doesn't matter.
<kart_> kdebase, kdelibs
<BrianB04> k31th, You get to play the "Guess the deb you need" game for that;)
<Choubaka> well, only if the .deb he installed doesn't know its dependencies.
<Choubaka> and he can ldd /program/path/and/name to get the libraries it's linked against.
<BrianB04> I like that game: ./configure "Missing blah" Okay, hunt hunt hunt, maybe it's in that, nope, wasn't there:)
<acs> hi dudes! are you aware about the problem with firefox in the last security update? Downloads from firefox doesn't work anymore
<parax> anyone knows how to rename a lot of files/directories to utf8?
<mjr> parax, convmv
<parax> mjr, thanks!
<HrdwrBoB> utf8-migration-tool - convert to UTF-8 locale including renaming of files
<k31th> isunt it apt-get -f  install
<Seveas> -f is for force
<Seveas> use that with caution
<parax> HrdwrBoB, that seems to be useful too, thanks!
<k31th> i had to force it to get it to instal the kde libs etc
<k31th> should i can it its still downloading the file
<lesshaste> any ubuntu kernel support UDF/packet writing?
<Rudi> what is console command that run "Add/remove Programs"?
<garnertr> morning all... :)
<newcoder> hi :)
<wulfy814> morning! (on the east coast anyway)
<Bazzi> afternoon!
<Myrtti> indeed
<wulfy814> I just did a fresh install of hoary with software RAID for my /home
<Rudi> Please, what is console command that run "Add/remove Programs"?
<garnertr> Well I guess it is all relative! :) har har
<newcoder> actually  good night all lol
<wulfy814> it stops in the boot process and I have to mount it manually
<wulfy814> I just do "mount /dev/md0 /home" then "exit"
<wulfy814> and everything seems to work fine
<garnertr> Can I ask a dweeb Ubuntu question?
<Seveas> Rudi, apt-get install
<Seveas> or apt-get remove
<garnertr> what is up w/ the "names" like Horay, Breezy?  Are they like revisions?
<Seveas> warty = codename for ubuntu 4.10
<wulfy814> actually it appears to be working now - just did a full power down to be sure
<Seveas> Hoary = 5.04
<Seveas> Breezy will be 5.10
<wulfy814> I didn't do anything though the /etc/fstab looks good to me
<garnertr> ahhh major revisons, OK, thanks... I'm a nrebie, still attempting to learn
<Seveas> garnertr, not major revisions
<Seveas> versions :)
<garnertr> also, my DVD Burner is not recognized at all and I think I've got something wrong w/ my /etc/fstab setup...
<Rudi> Seveas: No, no i require the "simple" dialog, from Applications-System Tools-Add/Remove Programs.
<garnertr> thanks Seveas! :)
<lesshaste> hello...any ubuntu kernel support UDF/packet writing?
<BoD_SWAT> I used fglrxconfig to set up my ATI card. Now dual-screen works :). My problem however is that my DVI port is always used as the connector for my primary screen. This must be set to secondary, how can I do that?
<garnertr> I'm still attempting to learn my way through Linux and Ubunutu.  So far, after playing around w/ several distros, I'm finding Ubuntu to be my most favorite (that and it recognized most of my hardware)
<Seveas> rudi, that's gnome-app-install
<BoD_SWAT> http://pastebin.com/283141
<Seveas> garnertr, you are not the first to have this opinion :)
<Rudi> Seveas: It works, very thanks!
<Aemaeth> BoD_SWAT, does fglrxconfig also help you setup dual monitors when the one on the dvi is composite?
<dead^^> hi, again. i didn't got the scandinavian letters working. does anyone know command to it. the characterset is ISO-8859-1 but i don't know how can i get i working =P
<dead^^> - i
<garnertr> Now if I can just convince my wife to let me wipe her windows machines, but alas, I'd have to install wine for the children to play their games har har
<Seveas> dead^^,  /charset ISO-8859-1
<goo> My wife runs Ubuntu
<Seveas> i thought :)
<BoD_SWAT> Aemaeth, fglrxconfig indeed set up my dual-screen setup
<BoD_SWAT> but I already had this problem before
<dead^^> Seveas, thanks, again
<Aemaeth> BoD_SWAT, my second monitor is composite, so it will be interesting to see if ubuntu can handle that
<newcoder> seems like ubuntu is very user friendly
<newcoder> :)
<BoD_SWAT> Aemaeth, http://pastebin.com/283141  --> My xorg.conf file
<Rudi> And how i disable minimizing animation in gnome? This is my eternal problem. ;-((
<Aemaeth> garnertr, wine does not do games well
<garnertr> coming from my point of view, it is VERY friendly
<syren> how can i get Wine running with steam?
<syren> and WoW and such games?
<garnertr> ahhh Thanks for the tip Aemaeth
<Aemaeth> wine = games
<newcoder> friendlier than FC? lol
<Aemaeth> sorry
<Aemaeth> wine != games
<Aemaeth> look up transgaming
<garnertr> ;)
<Aemaeth> cedega
<Aemaeth> and even then, its touch and go
<Aemaeth> linux is just not a gaming os as predominantly like windows yet
<newcoder> how about comparing to XP
<newcoder> lol
<garnertr> all my hardware is USB, and Ubuntu gets through that part w/ no problem, I have a 4-port hub that I use between my wife's/my comp and everything is good; just the bloody build in dr on the laptop isn't recognized for some odd reason
<BoD_SWAT> Aemaeth, you'll have to TRY fgrlxconfig.... but plz backup your current xorg.conf file
<Aemaeth> lol, as always
<Seveas> garnertr, dr?
<Rudi> How i disable minimizing animation in gnome? This is my eternal problem. ;-((
<Aemaeth> i think he means hdd, yes?
<garnertr> dr=drive
<Amaranth> Rudi: What animation?
<Rudi> Amaranth: When i do minimize button on window top.
<garnertr> oops, I meant to say "built in dvd drive" sorry... :)
<Rudi> Amaranth: When i click on minimize button on window top.
<Amaranth> Rudi: I wouldn't call that animation. :P
<Amaranth> Rudi: Why do you want to disable it?
<mainer> cause its hard on the eyes,lol
<mainer> i want to too
* Amaranth dives into gconf
<garnertr> well, I must go for now, I'll be back in later tonight w/ more ????'s, thanks for the tips ppl, must go to my ship and play navy dweeb... cya...
<YuWei> anybody here know how to save the change of font in xterm?
<Aemaeth> save the session as defauly
<Aemaeth> default*
<mjr> YuWei, you can set it in X resources
<syren> what torrent client do you guys use for linux?
<mjr> syren, bittornado
<YuWei> where can i find it?
<Aemaeth> or use konsole :) i find konsole easier
<syren> got a download link mjr?
<mjr> syren, "apt-get install"
<mjr> (from universe)
<syren> ah ;)
<mjr> YuWei, don't recall, I'd recommend gnome-terminal, requires less manual tuning
<SiRrUs> hello all
<syren> didnt know you could get it there..
<Amaranth> I can't find anything in gconf to disable that animation. Sorry guys, looks like it's built in.
<Amaranth> syren: I use bittorrent 4.
<Amaranth> syren: Much better then bittornado
<syren> amaranth: "apt-get bittorrent 4"?
<mainer> yeah,i just checked it too,t.y.,anyway
<Amaranth> nope, it's not in any repository
<Bandit> SiRrUs hey, you keep forgetting noone says hello here ;)
<Amaranth> http://www.bittorrent.com
<ivoks> hm...
<Amaranth> That remind me, I need to finish my modifications and packaging for that and get it into universe
<synic> ubuntu comes with a pretty good bittorrent client...
<syren> amaranth: how do you start the program?
<TaxMan> How do I uninstall Ubuntu? Last time I tried I just formatted its partition but then when I booted it had problems. So in other words, how do I make the Windows partition the booting one so that GRUB isn't called upon?
<Amaranth> syren: You'd better stick to bittornado until I finish getting this packaged.
<syren> amaranth: okay
<lesshaste> hello...any ubuntu kernel support UDF/packet writing?
<zoddan> How do i replace the gnome loading splash ?
* lesshaste can't believe no one has told him to shut up with that question :)
<mirak> 5D5C5A5B5~5
<Amaranth> lesshaste: You mean something like /dev/net/tun?
<unf> nas
<Seveas> Amaranth, no, it'c cd recording :)
<lesshaste> Amaranth, for cd-rws
<Amaranth> oh, ok
<Amaranth> no idea
<Seveas> zoddan, system->preferences->theme?
<zoddan> Seveas: no
<zoddan> Seveas: i mean the loading screen after you logged in
<zoddan> Seveas: with the blinking icons thats showing whats loading
<Seveas> zoddan, find out which png/jpg file it is and replace it ;)
<Seveas> it's somewhere under /usr/share/themes
<zoddan> doh
<zoddan> can i just change it with some program in gnome ?
<zoddan> you can do that in KDE
<zoddan> so why not gnome then
<Seveas> zoddan, it's part of the theme. You should eihter use another theme or replace the imagefile
<zoddan> i have changed the theme
<lesshaste> Seveas, any idea?
<zoddan> but the splash has not been replaced
<syren> how can i know what command i start bittornado-gui with?
<zoddan> Seveas: any other way ?
<Seveas> lesshaste, no
<lesshaste> :(
* lesshaste is surprised people on #ubuntu are not infinitely wise
<Seveas> zoddan, not that i know of (but contrary to popular belief i'm not omniscient)
<zoddan>  dont whant that ugly logo at login :P
<zoddan> dunno how to replace it
<syren> yeah, how do i remove the ubuntu splash logo?
<Rudi> Amaranth: When i click on minimize button, wireframed window is minimized to panel.
<zoddan>  hum  /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/gnome-splash.png
<zoddan> ?
<Amaranth> Rudi: I know.
<Amaranth> Rudi: I don't know how to turn it off.
<Rudi> Amaranth: Aha. Ok.
<A-z-i-z> hello
<A-z-i-z> when i click on a link to download, it doesn't give me an option to where to save the file
<tim7575> just installed ubuntu with no probs
<tim7575> EXCEPT the display is all over the place.... any help?
<tim7575> had a similar problem with another distro and was told i needed to edit the displaymode lines in the root?
<tim7575> im a newbie
<Seveas> A-z-i-z, use rightclick->save as
<lesshaste> is software suspend available in ubuntu?
<ivoks> yes
<Tirador> somebody has xine installed. my xine is very slow with dvd playback
<Seveas> zoddan, /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu*
<CarlK> Tirador - did you enable DMA on your DVD drive?
<Aemaeth> i always had probs with xine...
<Aemaeth> oh, btw, ubuntu has apt-get, yes?
<Seveas> yes
<tim7575> please
<Tirador> CarlK, good point :)
<Aemaeth> good
<Aemaeth> i shall have to get used to it from urpmi :(
<CarlK> Tirador - #8 on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tim7575> just installed ubuntu with no probs
<tim7575> had a similar problem with another distro and was told i needed to edit the displaymode lines in the root?
<tim7575> EXCEPT the display is all over the place.... any help?
<bluurpie> meaning with apt-get, we don need any other compiler to install softwares?
<Seveas> indeed
<Aemaeth> the refresh rate is wrong
<Seveas> bluurpie, and if you don't like the command line, there's synaptic
<tim7575> ok how do i fix it?
<jon21> My fresh ubuntu 5.04 install won't boot...
<Adross> can anyone access google news?
<BrianB04> Yea, the switch from the Audigy 2 to the 5.1 worked
<bluurpie> Oh yeah seveas
<bluurpie> i read that too
<bluurpie> thanks :)
<medication> i can Adross
<BrianB04> So, I am now downloading the install CD, gonna burn it, and install it:)
* medication can't remeber who helped him here two days ago..
<tim7575> Adross: i can access it
<medication> just wanted to say thanks!
* tim7575 still has a screwed display?
<Adross> hmm, odd
<medication> Adross: is it only Google news that you can't reach?
<Adross> all that i've noticed
<the_berzerker> hey guys
<bluurpie> oh yeah guys
<bluurpie> i had my ubuntu installed the 2nd time
<bluurpie> and my thumbdrive doesn't show up
<the_berzerker> how can i put two mounted partitions to the computer and places???
<bluurpie> it was detected but the drive couldn't be accessed unlike the 1st installation i had..anyone encountered that?
<Seveas> the_berzerker, mount them with the user option
<the_berzerker> seveas, u mean in fstab?
<Seveas> yes the_berzerker
<the_berzerker> seveas, i just put user in the options right?
<MattFlet> johng: regarding my freeview tuner card, i've never tried to get it working under linux. i might have a go tonight when i get home and let you know how i get on
<Seveas> the_berzerker, yes :)
<rol1> hello
<the_berzerker> thnx mate;-)
<rol1> does anyone knopw when will be ready any emule client package?
<rol1> both amule an xmule seem broken for too much time..
<tfar> hi
<the_berzerker> seveas, they show up but not with the labels i put in fstab
<isieo> bluurpie: i got the same problem but.. i have no idea how to fix it X_X
<tfar> how do i get access to my music on a ntfs partition?
<kellinaidan> Any chance anyone is going to be able to get me to running ubuntu on a tv-out for an nVidia card?
<rol1> tfar
<rol1> u have to have yr ntfs paRTIOTION MOUNTED
<rol1> ups
<rol1> sorry the caps
<tfar> roll: how do i do this?
<Seveas> the_berzerker, there was someone with that problem yesterday too
<Seveas> we couldn;t find a solution, sorry
<rol1> search for "windows partitions" in the forum
<bluurpie> isieo: u had that prob too? gosh...
<Seveas> tfar, mount -t ntfs /dev/yourdisk /your/mountpoint
<tfar> ok
<rol1> in the wiki
<isieo> X_X
<rol1> but it's better if u have itin yr fstab
<mainer> it may be mounted ro=readonly,should be rw=read/write
<tfar> i'm pretty new in linux
<Quazion> is there a way to switch languages ?
* isieo pokes bluurpie
<tim7575> i have a display problem with ubuntu after first install, ive ctrl alt f1'd out to [ryan@ryan ~1] .. hwre to from now?
<mainer> if you want to write dta to that part,if not,ro is good
<trondd> Hi! I need to disable speedstep on my laptop, how can I do this in ubuntu?
<A-z-i-z> what's the most famous open source java compiler ?
<hac> What is the best script for Xchat?
<mainer> xlack    http://xlack.tk
<mainer> for hac
<Seveas> mainer, you cannot write to ntfs...
<hac> mainer: thx
<mainer> you can with captiventfs,althought there have been known probs
<the_berzerker> seveas, do u know the solution?
<Aemaeth> xlack is good
* bluurpie pinches isieo
<Aemaeth> not yet sure on some of the commands on it yet though :(
<Seveas> trondd, by putting centrino_speedstep in the hotplug blacklist
<wulfy814> new question - Open Office 2.0 - the fonts in writer look terrible compared to 1.14 how do I fix?
<Seveas> wulfy814, OOo 2.0 isn't out yet
<Seveas> only betas
<Aemaeth> well he was obviously reffering to the beta then?
<nijan> after upgrading to hoary i have serious audio problem, i cannot play mo3..
<nijan> mp3, i installed all the plugin necessary and amarok doesn't let me change engine more
<nijan> i can just use vlc but the audio is really low
<synic> what hard drive mp3 players are known to work with linux?
<nijan> ipod
<liable> synic: what do you mean?
<syren> anyone know if you can assign a command to like.. the F2 button for an example?
<Aemaeth> anything that will recognise as an external drive in windows should run in linux fine
<Aemaeth> its only funky ones that need special things
<nijan> syren man sysctl.conf
<synic> Aemaeth: heh, I don't have windows installed to be trying that out.
<liable> syren: yah, xmodmap, google it
<synic> so iPods are known to work then...
<syren> okay :)
<tim7575> i have a display problem with ubuntu after first install, ive ctrl+alt+f1'd out to [ryan@ryan ~1] .. where to from now?
<Aemaeth> synic....
<Seveas> [alt] [F7]  gives you the GUI back
* Aemaeth sighs
<Aemaeth> i was essentially reffering to 99% of mp3 players
<synic> Aemaeth: I think you're wrong there.
<synic> most players don't support mass storage
<synic> hard drive players anyway.
<tfar> thx & cu
<Aemaeth> what country are you from?
<Aemaeth> cos most of them work like that here
<synic> the USA.
<tim7575> seveas: yeh i know that, i need to edit the display depth part of some config file?
<synic> creative nomads don't support mass storage, neither do the rio karmas, nor the panasonic one
<Seveas> tim7575, probably /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DunkMaster> hello
<DunkMaster> is it ok to try ubuntu on 200MMX machine?
<nijan> no
<tim7575> Seveas: yep thats the one.. care to guide me through?
<thenuke> DunkMaster: yes
<Seveas> it'll be quite slow DunkMaster
<thenuke> DunkMaster: but not with the gnome
<DunkMaster> slower than mandrake 10.0?
<Seveas> tim7575, i would if i had experience in editing xorg configs
<DunkMaster> IceWM?
<tim7575> anyone else?
<Aemaeth> synic, then dont buy one of them?
<thenuke> DunkMaster: you need to use some lightweight windowmanager instead of gnome
<DunkMaster> like IceWM or Fluxbox?
<Seveas> indeed
<synic> Aemaeth: ok, so besides the iPod, name one that does support mass storage.  _then_ you would be answering my original question.
<DunkMaster> do they come with the CD?
<Aemaeth> iRiver h340
<Seveas> nope DunkMaster
<DunkMaster> well, i was able to run mdk with kde
<DunkMaster> :P
<synic> Aemaeth: thank you.
<tim7575> Seveas said: tim7575, i would if i had experience in editing xorg configs <---- anyone else care to help a newbie?
<DunkMaster> then ill be able to do it with gnome
<Aemaeth> creative muvo tx fm (although its a flash drive)
<DunkMaster> thank you
<Aemaeth> icky... kde
<DunkMaster> IceWM atl
<DunkMaster> *atm
<mainer> tim7575: use xorgconfig from cli as root
<Aemaeth> synic, i wouldnt reccomend buying those iriver ones though
<synic> no?
<kellinaidan> Any thoughts on tv-out on ubuntu?
<Aemaeth> they arent very good, and are very expensive
<Aemaeth> ipods are better imho
<tim7575> mainer: im a noob.....?
<Seveas> tim7575, if you do that, backup your xorg.conf first...
<aziz> how do i play mp3 on Ubuntu ? totem can't play them
<mainer> tim7575: it's interactive if you have your system specs its practically newb_proof
<Seveas> aziz, install either totem-xine or gstreamer0.8-mad
<tim7575> well i dont know what cli is to begin with
<DunkMaster> ubuntu is on one CD?
<DunkMaster> am i right?
<mainer> tim7575: in root terminal type xorgconfig,then answer questions
<mainer> dunkmaster-yes
<DunkMaster> ok
<aziz> what about Real Player files ?
<Aemaeth> mainer, can xorgconfig setup dual monitors?
<Aemaeth> eg, how powerfull is it?
<Aemaeth> house pet?
<Aemaeth> lol
<mainer> not sure,but try it at least,be easier than manually editing xorg.conf if youre new
<Aemaeth> i have tried modding xorg.conf before in mdk10.1
<DunkMaster> yea
<Aemaeth> didnt get it to work
<DunkMaster> and,?
<DunkMaster> you messed it up?
<Aemaeth> not sure, it just didnt work
<Aemaeth> eg, no change
<mainer> www.ubuntuguide,org
<DunkMaster> ok
<Aemaeth> my main issue is that my second monitor is composite, and hence the video card has to be told to sync on green. which i am unsure of
<kellinaidan> Aemaeth - are you running tv-out? I want to - I don't have a primary monitor. Just the tv.
<Aemaeth> no
<Aemaeth> dvi converter to vga, which converts to some mad mindfuck plug, which goes into my 21" sun monitor
<fsapo> hi.. anyone here have some kind of experience in video encoding?
<DunkMaster> what is breezy?
<Seveas> the next version of ubuntu
<fsapo> DunkMaster, next ubuntu version..
<tim7575> that didnt work!
<trondd> Seveas: I tried blacklisting the speedstep-modules, but they are still loaded...
<DunkMaster> okay
<aziz> i get the message "Audio codec 'MPEG 2 Layer 3 CBR' is not handled" when i try to play mp3 on Totem .. I installed totem-xine
<fsapo> anyone here could help me think in a video resize stuff? i m stuck with it :(
<Fator_Dee> aziz: have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<Fator_Dee> aziz: it's in universe repository
<aziz> I just did ...
<aziz> okay.. it is playing mp3s now
<deFrysk> use rhythmbox for playing mp3`s
<Fator_Dee> or xmms or bmp or muine or (insert player X)
<aziz> okay. what about .rm files ? when i use totem to play them i get "Audio codec 'Sipro' is not handled"
<Fator_Dee> I think there's something regarding that on ubuntuguide.org
<fsapo> aziz, www.ubuntuguide.org
<fsapo> aziz, search for real media
<deFrysk> http://www.real.com/player/?src=realplayer
<MuStR> rythmbox isn't too good
<MuStR> unless I am missing the option where it lets you choose the output driver
<MuStR> or whatever it's called
<MuStR> ie: alsa
<selinium> hi all, I have just accidently hit the delete button whilst trying to do an archive i need those files! I was running nautilus under sudo. Where is the root trash bin?
<MuStR> selenium, go to a terminal
<MuStR> type sudo nautilus
<selinium> k
<MuStR> press ctrl+h
<DunkMaster> terminal is your friend
<MuStR> you should be in the /root dir
<MuStR> look for a folder called .Trash
<geoffroy_> hey, is there anybody who knows how to manage wifi with ubuntu ?
<MuStR> your files should be thar
<rick_> what kind of wifi card?
<dcraven> OT: Who is the/an HTML dude here?
<geoffroy_> atheros chipset
<geoffroy_> my card is recognized
<Seveas> dcraven, /me :)
<tim7575> xorgconfig failed to solve my problem
<Seveas> geoffroy_, i have a madwifi, works like a charm :)
<rick_> I found a wiki on ubuntu (I think)
<geoffroy_> yeah Seveas, but it's a wpa network
<rick_> if you go to system -> administration -> networking is your card there?
<geoffroy_> yeah
<dcraven> Seveas: Do you know how to prevent a newline from being inserted? As in, if my HTML doc has the words "Mr. Seveas", I *never* want a newline between those words.
<geoffroy_> it's here, i can configure it
<Seveas> geoffroy_, for me too :)
<geoffroy_> oh ?
<geoffroy_> i'm sure you can help me again so
<geoffroy_> i did a script
<Seveas> dcraven, replace the spaces between Mr. and Seveas with &nbsp;
<geoffroy_> actually, I borrowed a script
<dcraven> Seveas: In LaTeX, it would be a ~ for example.
<dcraven> Seveas: You da man, sorry for going OT :)
<Seveas> geoffroy_, wasn't that my script (yesterday?)
<geoffroy_> i wonder....!
<tim7575> ok i gtg.. hopefull tomorow there will be someone to help me
<geoffroy_> i think it was yours
<Seveas> lol :)
<geoffroy_> with root/ssidselect ?
<Seveas> yeah!
<trondd> Sorry, but I am no used to ubuntu/debian: How can I disable a service from being started?
<geoffroy_> hmmmm
<rick_> remove the script from /etc/rc3.d
<fsapo> man.. resizing video almost made my brain burn O.o
<Seveas> rick_, that won't work
<crimsun> trondd: man update-rc.d
<Seveas> trondd, it's not a nice way, but the easiest is chmod -x /etc/init.d/SERVICENAME
<crimsun> rick_: ubuntu, like debian, uses runlevel 2 by default. no runlevel games.
<Seveas> crimsun, update-rc.d is no good to
<Seveas> will be reset on updates
<trondd> crimsun: thanks (I am switching from gentoo, so I am a bit confused... :) )
<crimsun> Seveas: yeah, that's being worked on for breezy
<sgmihai> how do i change the default window manager?
<crimsun> Seveas: (in terms of the services manager)
<osity> snyone good with software raid?
<or1on> does anyone have any experience with gdesklets under ubuntu hoary?
<Seveas> i have, or1on
<or1on> well, here's the problem:
<selinium> MuStR: chhers for your help!
<or1on> I just installed it thru apt
<or1on> gdesklets and gdesklets-data
* geoffroy_ Seveas 
<geoffroy_> erm
<geoffroy_> sorry
<or1on> but when I try to open a .display-file, the gdesklets-shell just opens and stays empty
<or1on> nothing hapens
<tfar> how do i install software, which isn't listed in synaptic?
<or1on> *happens*
<jeroen_> tfar: easiest way: get a *.deb file
<geoffroy_> fucking wpa tkip network
<geoffroy_> i wonder why it doesn't work
<dataw0lf|w> dpkg -i <deb file>
<geoffroy_> i have to go, ciao
<dataw0lf|w> or
<dataw0lf|w> ./configure
<dataw0lf|w> make install
<dataw0lf|w> or
<Seveas> or1on, , and if you try to enable it from within gdesklets?
<dataw0lf|w> ./<install script>
<jeroen_> or sh ./<install script>
<Seveas> tfar, the short answer is: it depends on what you want to install :)
<MuStR> selinium: glad I was able to help
<dataw0lf|w> I'd assume someone was already in the default shell, jeroen_
<Seveas> tfar, and if you tell us what you want to install, we can be of more help :)
<trondd> crimsun: sorry but I don't get it.. Should I delete the file from /etc/init.d and run update-rc.d?
<Seveas> trondd, no, don't touch update-rc.d
<tfar> Seveas,  i want to install Psi, a jabber client.
<osity> no raid experts in today?
<Seveas> trondd, just chmod -x the file in init.d
<or1on> Seveas: the only thing I can do from the shell is: use the menu to install a package, and click on the 2 buttons (but even then nothing happens)
<MuStR> tfar: are there instructions included with the client?
<trondd> Seveas: thanks, will do that...
<or1on> Seveas: the list above the buttons is empty also
<Seveas> tfar, psi is in the repositories
<MuStR> there should be.
<MuStR> ooh rochester
<Seveas> tfar, you have to enable universe (read the AddingRepositoriesHowto) on the wiki
<Seveas> and than you can use synaptic
<Seveas> trondd, that's odd
<alekandr> afternoon all!
* dcraven hates HTML...
<Seveas> trondd, you dant have a list of desklets in the left part of the shell>
<alekandr> anyone know how to set gdm to default display manager from xdm ?
<MuStR> lol
<MuStR> uninstall xdm :-P
<crimsun> alekandr: it should be by default
<alekandr> dcraven: html is easy.. just learn from various sources.. php is the real bastard!
<MuStR> that's probably not the correct way to do it, but that's what I did
<MuStR> ...with kdm
<Seveas> php is easy too..
<jeroen_> dcraven: html with tables sucks ;)
<MuStR> just about every programming language is "easy" if you're comparing it to assembly.
<dcraven> alekandr: Well html is simple, but it's a drag when you are trying to do something off the beaten path and you can't accomplish it.. hehe
<MuStR> if you think what you're doing is hard, take a look at asm
<MuStR> :p
<alekandr> crimsun: it was.. until i apt-get installed fluxbox, and then gdm wouldnt start. so i installed xdm, and set it too default.. i cant seem to find the config file. and rc-update is not a know process otherwise id have done it that way
<Seveas> dcraven, www.w3schools.com has some great tutorials
<alekandr> dcraven: lol.. i get ya
<dcraven> I'm trying to make an image and a word to appear together, but never with a newline between them.
<crimsun> alekandr: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<jeroen_> you mean with a caption, dcraven?
<Seveas> <img src="..." alt="..." />&nbsp;TheWord
<dcraven> Seveas: Yeah, w3schools has been a lot of help with CSS.
<MuStR> crimsun: while you're at it, how can I choose my default window manager?
<dcraven> Seveas: That doesn't work. I just tried that.
<or1on> is it possible to delete folders that still contain files from the shell? (rm doesn't work)
<Seveas> dcraven, make sure there are *NO* spaces between > and &nbsp
<alekandr> crimsun: /usr/bin/X11/xdm
<jeroen_> dcraven: if you mean with caption, I know a solution
<rick_> try rm -rf
<Seveas> and between &nbsp; and theword
<rick_> but be careful when using it
<crimsun> alekandr: change that to /usr/bin/gdm
<alekandr> crimsun: thanks mate!
<dcraven> jeroen_: No, not a caption. On the same line like "<image>MyWord".
<crimsun> alekandr: by using dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<alekandr> ok
<crimsun> MuStR: there are a number of gconf keys you need to set
<Seveas> or1on, rm -r (r means recursive) is the way. but it's dangerous so be careful :)
<or1on> right, just found it in the man. Thx anyway rick_
<crimsun> MuStR: a number of people have tackled this on the wiki
<MuStR> rgr, ty
<dcraven> Seveas: I should add that the 'word' is actually an href.
<alekandr> crimsun: done.. all sorted. thanks mate
<alekandr> dcraven: alt tag?
<Seveas> <img >&nbsp<a href>yaddaydda</a>
<Seveas> just make sure there are no spaces
<Seveas> and that &nbsp is spelt &nbsp;
<dcraven> Seveas: I tried that. I'll experiment some more since you seem so sure it should work. :)
<alekandr> <img src="source" alt=""> text here
<Seveas> dcraven, it's been an important part of one of my pages :)(
<admx> Hello, Does anyone know of any linux programs like DVDShrink? I have heard of DVDRip but not sure if it will also shrink dvd sizes.
<trondd> Seveas: ?
<or1on> Seveas: found it! it was an installation fault. After fully deleting the folder and reinstalling it's a go :-p
<HrdwrBoB> admx: dvdrip makes divxs (and friends)
<HrdwrBoB> not DVDs
<Seveas> trondd, ?
<HrdwrBoB> as far as I'm aware such a program does not exist
<alekandr> irssi-text is goddly!
<HrdwrBoB> yes it is :)
<wdh> alekandr, we all know that :)
<admx> Oh, so I guess vmware will be needed for that program still.  Thz
<trondd> Seveas: you asked me something, but I didn't get it. Nevermind...
<trondd> Does anyone here use urxvt?
<trondd> My settings aren't reconized... Does ubuntu read .Xdefaults or .Xresources on startup?
<snoop_> anyone know how to configure a wireless card with a broadcom chipset?
<crimsun> trondd: the latter
<Seveas> snoop_, you need ndiswrapper for that
<Seveas> snoop_, there is a howto on the wiki
<snoop_> Seveas, i tired to use that but it didnt work...
<dcraven> Seveas: '<img src="link_icon.png" />&nbsp;<a href="http://www.pygtk.org">PyGTK</a>' doesn't work.
<dcraven> Bugger.
<snoop_> Seveas, i set up ndiswrapper like in the howto and it just doesnt work...
<dcraven> Actually, ignore me.. This is too OT.
<Seveas> snoop_, can you paste the output of ndiswrapper -l please?
<snoop_> Seveas, Installed ndis drivers:
<snoop_> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
* dcraven thanks for the help anyways.
<Seveas> seems to work
<alekandr> i was lucky when it came to wireless cards and ndiswrapper.. as i didnt need it.. i have a ralink rt2500 chipset.. 100kb download. 5secs config. and it all set up
<Seveas> snoop_, can you paste the output if iwconfig wlan0 on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<snoop_> Seveas, it doesnt find my network (the essis)
<Seveas> snoop_, does your net have a hidden essid?
<snoop_> yes
<Seveas> ndiswrapper can't handle those...
<Seveas> so you need to unhide it for ndiswrapper to work...
<snoop_> Seveas, i tried that last night, some guys were trying to help, but it didnt read it for some reason
<Seveas> snoop_, can you please make the essid visible again and run iwlist wlan0 scan
<DunkMaster> ok, ill be back tomorrow on ubuntu
<DunkMaster> c ya all
<Seveas> and paste the output of that on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<snoop_> pasted
<Seveas> that's iwconfig :)
<Seveas> not iwlist wlan0 scan
<snoop_> aye doing it now..
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Seveas> forgot the sudo part :)
<snoop_> says no scan results
<Seveas> and you're sure that the essid is not hidden now?
<trygvebw> recieved my ubuntu cds today :D
<snoop_> i turned it on to ssid broadcast
<da_bon_bon> i wont recive my ubuntu cds till late june :)
<trygvebw> they're nice
<trygvebw> ah :)
<da_bon_bon> trygvebw: can u PLZ gimme a pic of the cd art ?
<Seveas> snoop_, then i'm out of options too, sorry :S
<trygvebw> sure
<Seveas> one more thing: which card is it?
<snoop_> Seveas, linksys wmp54g
<Seveas> hmm, did you use the winxp or win2k driver?
<snoop_> Seveas, yes
<Seveas> which one? ;)
<snoop_> Seveas, took the inf file off the cd
<snoop_> bcmwl5.inf
<da_bon_bon> trygvebw: thnx
<trygvebw> da_bon_bon, http://img151.echo.cx/my.php?image=000030jz.jpg
<Seveas> yeah ok, but the winxp driver sometimes has problems , the win2k hasn't
<trygvebw> Bad picture, but you get an idea. ;)
<snoop_> Seveas, hmm.....where would i find the 2K drivers then..
<Seveas> snoop_, linksys website?
<snoop_> Seveas,  yes ;)
<Seveas> trygvebw, cool :)
<trygvebw> yeah
<da_bon_bon> trygvebw: atleast made sure that they are not like warty :)
<da_bon_bon> thnx, trygvebw
<da_bon_bon> bye
<da_bon_bon> bye all
<da_bon_bon> bye, trygvebw
<trygvebw> bye
<snoop_> Seveas, how do i remove the old driver?
<Seveas> ndiswrapper -r maybe?
<Seveas> look in /etc/ndiswrapper and remove the files too..
<snoop_> ok
<berkes> evening folks. i somehow managed to remove myself fron the sudoers list.
<trygvebw> oh
<berkes> anyone got a trick to add myself again?
<trygvebw> start your PC in "init=/bin/bash" mode
<trygvebw> then add yourself to /etc/sudoers
<crimsun> make sure you remount / rw first, and make sure you sync after saving and exiting.
<berkes> hmm. yeqa, i feared rebooting would be nessecary.
<snoop_> Seveas, tried that too...still nothing..
<tommi^> Hi. I'm about to buy a webcam and I haven't found a table or somekind of top ten list of best supported devices. Could you help me out?
<berkes> i thought of rebooting with a live CD actually. however, thanks
<trygvebw> tommi^, see http://www.video4linux.net/
<trygvebw> and http://zc0302.sourceforge.net/zc0302.php
<tommi^> trygvebw, thanks
<trygvebw> and http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/index.shtml
<trygvebw> np :)
<crimsun> berkes: sure, that would suffice
<evilmegaman> Hi, is there any new ubuntu optimized kernels newer than the one that comes with hoary?
<derJunior> breezy?
<crimsun> evilmegaman: in breezy, yes
<evilmegaman> oh
<crimsun> (see the topic)
<derJunior> :-)
<evilmegaman> I don't want to use breezy crimsun ;)
<evilmegaman> I am happy where I am
<crimsun> I think you just answered your own question ;)
<evilmegaman> Oh
* johng enjoys the company of badgers
<evilmegaman> Anyone want to help me figure out when I build my custom kernel-image, I get error2 after a while?
<crimsun> a compile error?
<evilmegaman> I guess
<evilmegaman> It happened yesterday ;)
<Aemaeth> night all
<snoop_> Seveas, thanks anyways
<snoop_> later all..
<stromax> hi there
<stromax> i'm looking for an OS X like icon zoom bar.. any ideas?
<stromax> i know there's one for kde...
<sig> stromax: I got some sshots
<sig> you might like my setup
<Riddell> stromax: kooldock
<stromax> sig: show me :)
<sig> http://harrisplace.net/screenshots/
<StR> hi all...
<Seveas> woooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo
* Seveas just got his hoary cd's
<StR> I have beeezy, but I'm trying to upgrade my packages...
<StR> and I got this error:     libdbus-1-1: Conflicts: dbus-1 but 0.23.4-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<ChaoticCoyote> How good is ubuntu with older hardware? Has anyone tried it on, say, a 400MHz Celeron laptop with 128M RAM?
<stromax> sig: nice.. so you run kde on ubuntu?
<sig> stromax: this isn't KDE!
<sig> this is gnome dude
<sig> all those sshots are gnome!!!
<stromax> sig: err.. heh
<Seveas> StR, DON'T use breezy yet
<Seveas> it's broken
<sig> bleh on KDE
<sig> hehe
<Seveas> dbus now, everything will be broken in a weel
<stromax> sig: hehei just spotted a 'k' ;)
<StR> Seveas: yes.. I see it now...
<stromax> sig: is there a ubuntu / .deb package for kooldock?
<sig> stromax: btw, that little screenshots gallery was created with "gThumb"
<sig> :)
<stromax> hehe
<sig> stromax: not sure, do a: apt-cache search kookdock
<sig> heh
<sig> or kooldock I mean
<stromax> i did.. nothing in universe
<StR> Seveas: what can I do to fix my packages?
<Seveas> StR, reinstall hoary...
<Ainvar> does the network profiles not work correctly in ubuntu 5.04?
<Ainvar> I have to keep recreating one for work when I want to use static and then I have tried to make two for home. One for wireless and then one for wired
<IcemanV9> ChaoticCoyote: mine is running on 128Mb 850Mhz Duron laptop
<ChaoticCoyote> IcemanV9: How'd ubuntu do at detecting hardware?
<IcemanV9> ChaoticCoyote: it's running just fine, but little slow when u multitaking :)
<IcemanV9> ChaoticCoyote: excellent.
<ChaoticCoyote> IcemanV9: Good. I need to convert my wife's old laptop from a broken Mandrak install. Ubuntu looks like my best best
<ChaoticCoyote> "best bet"
<IcemanV9> ChaoticCoyote: usually i tried with livecd to see if it works before i waste my time. AND, it does work! so i installed it. :)
<veleno> anyone is safely using
<veleno> a joybook 7000 series (BenQ) laptop with ubuntu ?
<sig> veleno: I'm using: a Sony Vaio PCG-FRV37 with ubuntu perfectly....
<IcemanV9> ChaoticCoyote: i did not try another WMs to improve the performance on 128Mb laptop yet
<IcemanV9> ChaoticCoyote: so i can multitasking smoothly
<ChaoticCoyote> IcemanV9: I've got both ubuntu and kubuntu ISOs. I prfer KDE personally, but Gnome may be better from a resource standpoint
<resiak> XFce4!
<IcemanV9> ChaoticCoyote: play with it, then settle on one that you think it's the best
<men1> fluxbox
<IcemanV9> twm!!
<Seveas> IcemanV9, ooh nice :)
<ChaoticCoyote> Does ubuntu gove choices other than Gnome or KDE? XFCE might be the best choice
<Seveas> ChaoticCoyote, not by default but there are people working on XFCE and ICE
<resiak> ChaoticCoyote: If you enable Universe and Multiverse, then yes.
<men1> fetch the other desktops then uninstall gnome
<IcemanV9> Seveas: heh very fast response on 128Mb laptop :)
<men1> there's always using mini x server
<sig> IcemanV9: plan9 desktop :)
<sig> I used that for a while on one of my FreeBSd machines
<men1> no desktop is even better
<Angelina-jolie> kikoo la room
<Seveas> IcemanV9, i used twm on old sun sparc4 machines :)
<reagleBRKLN> i'm have a problem with a mailbox lock file, is there a better channel to ask on?
<Seveas> reagleBRKLN, try here :)
<jeroen_> reagleBRKLN, probably not
<reagleBRKLN> i use fetchmail to grab pop msgs, is filtered by a procmailrc (including bogofilter), and placed in an mbox where kmail grabs it
<reagleBRKLN> in the past few months, everything has been complaining about a lockfile
<reagleBRKLN> on /home/reagle/Mail/q/inbox
<veleno> sig: i'm glad of it, but i'm searching some first-person impression on that one. thanks anyway!
<reagleBRKLN> (that's the mbox where the results go and kmail grabs it from)
<Seveas> reagleBRKLN, which program in the chain is complaining and what is the exact message?
<reagleBRKLN> my only guess is that the file is on an encfs (fuse) file system, but all these processes run as me I think
<reagleBRKLN> procmail: Lock failure on "inbox.lock"
<Dutch> Hi all.. Just looking for a headsup before installing Hoary on an old laptop. DellLatitude CP, with a CS3237 Soundchip. Not being able to autoconfigure it with the LiveCD..
<reagleBRKLN> mutt: Lock count exceeded, remove lock for inbox? ([yes] /no):
<reagleBRKLN> and i just turned it off in kmail since it wouldn't work
<Dutch> Any advice for the actual install.. ? It's an ISA chip, so the automatic Alsa config can't find it.
<Seveas> what happens if you remove the lock?
<reagleBRKLN> there is no lock
<Seveas> hmm
<MattFlet> seveas: i see you've got hoary cds. is this from shipit? i was wondering if they were still being sent out or not.
<reagleBRKLN> e.g., mutt is happy to open /Mail/inbox, but complains of /Mail/q/inbox
<jeroen_> Dutch, does it works with Knoppix (which you're using now, correct?)
<student> hi, i'm having problems with Ubuntu and Internet, the problem is that i connect throught wvdial and it gets conected successfully, but when i try to see a web page or connect to any Internet services it does never display me the web or the internet service working
<Seveas> reagleBRKLN, and if you recreate the lock?
<Seveas> MattFlet, they are from shipit and they're still being sent
<MattFlet> ace!
<Dutch> Not with Alsa, only with the Kernel OSS drivers, which gives a damn click at the start and end of every sound output.. ANd not using Knoppi, but Kanotix.
<reagleBRKLN> touch inbox.lock; mutt -fr inbox -> Lock count exceeded, remove lock for inbox? ([yes] /no):
<BoD_SWAT> how can I make applications 'auto-start' ? (or write a .sh file to autostart a few apps at the same time?)
<Seveas> student, can you ping any machine?
<reagleBRKLN> i simply don't know where/why these programs are getting hung up on a lockfile
<student> Seveas, only the remote IP of my ISP
<Seveas> reagleBRKLN, /me is stunned, maybe ask on a procmail or mutt mailinglist will help
<Dutch> The kernel OSS driver is the CS4232 driver.. Have googled like hell and tried every recipee I've found for alsa and the CS4237B chip, but alas nogo..
<reagleBRKLN> hrmm.. ok
<jeroen_> Dutch: Ubuntu uses ESD, but to be honest, I know nothing about sound
<crimsun> Dutch: I need the exact lspnp -v dump for that chipset
<student> Seveas, but when i try to ping google.com or a web like that it nevers get to reply me the ping request
<tubic> er irc.arrakis.es
<Seveas> student, what kind of connection is it?
<geoffroy_> yo
<student> Seveas, dial up
<Dutch> Crimsun, Lspnp shows nada for the chipset... proc/bus/pnp not available is the output
<crimsun> Dutch: can you at least get me the revision of the cirrus logic chipset?
<Dutch> 4237B accoriding to the Specs on Dell's site for the laptop's asset tag.
<crimsun> Dutch: right, but certain revisions of that chipset are extremely problematic
<jay> Anybody familiar with debian-installer?  I'd like to utilize the section where it adds a new user instead of having to roll my own but not sure how to access it through debconf.
<geoffroy_> my trash disappeared
<crimsun> jay: kamion in #u-d is the guy you want to ask
<crimsun> jay: (#ubuntu-devel)
<men1> right click then select add to panel
<geoffroy_> yeah i just found
<geoffroy_> thank you
<jay> crimsun:  thanks!
<jeroen_> geoffroy_: I thought you ment it was emptied :p
<trygvebw> Hi, have anybody else experienced errors on the LiveCD bootup while debian-installer is trying to run casper-udeb? It says it can't be read.
<geoffroy_> ahah
<Dutch> Crimsun, Hmm.. Should it be listed in any logs ? Again lspnp/lspci list nothing..
<Ainvar> how can I make beep media player my default mp3 player instead of totem?
<Seveas> Ainvar, system->preferences->preferred applications
<elcu> Ainvar: right-click on the media file and select properties.
<student> Seveas, what do you think is the problem?
<elcu> then select the open with tab
<Seveas> student, honestly no idea
<student> Seveas, ok man, thanx
<Ainvar> thanks elcu
<Ainvar> did not think of that
<trygvebw> ?
<elcu> np
<crimsun> Dutch: that info is displayed when the driver is loaded (either the oss/free or the alsa one)
<micampe> hello world
<micampe> so how do I de-uglify Qt applications?
<micampe> without installing all of kde just to have a decent style
<Dutch> Crimsun, the problem is that the Alsa cs4236 driver won't load at all... Even with the correct parameters. The OSS driver, which is the CS4232 driver, loads but doesn't give any particular output in the dmesg...
<sproingie> good question, what is the default theme for qt these days?
<Seveas> plastix/lipstick
<sproingie> i thought that was for kde
<Seveas> hmm yeah
<sproingie> i recall qt has a default look ... something like a cross between win9x and motif
* Seveas mixes things up...
<sproingie> plastik isn't pad.  lipstik looks just like XP, with its bad gradients and all
<sproingie> s/pad/bad/
<sproingie> at least it's not keramik.  ugh
<micampe> sproingie, the default is an orrible motif lookalike with huge fonts
<micampe> just sane fonts would be enough for me...
<sproingie> oy.  i vaguely remember that.  can't you install a qt theme from apt without kde?
<sproingie> dont think the theme will affect the font size tho
<rapha> Hi all!
<Dutch> Crimsum, when trying to load the Alsa driver : CS4236+ not found or device busy  FATAL : Error inserting snd_cs4236 : No such device.
<micampe> there doesn't seem to be such a thing as a "qt theme", just kde styles
<sproingie> i think there's a qt theme engine that will use gnome themes
<rapha> Is there a voice removal / karaoke plugin for XMMS or BEEP or any other media player?
<sproingie> i know there's a vice versa
<trygvebw> Have anybody experienced errors on the LiveCD bootup while debian-installer is trying to run casper-udeb? It says it can't be read.
<crimsun> Dutch: what parameters are you passing to modprobe?
<crimsun> trygvebw: check the console (alt+F[23] ) for errors
<elcu> rapha: IIRC, there's one for XMMS.  it isn't that great though.
<wdh> rapha, http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<wdh> :)
<trygvebw> crimsun, ok thanks :)
<wdh> rapha, found one on the first hit
<sproingie> micampe: no, qt has themes.  i have a "theme=plastik" line in my qtrc
<wdh> rapha, just kidding, no offence :)
<sproingie> micampe: lemme msg you the general part of my qtrc (it's about 6 lines)
<rapha> wdh: Thank you.
<rapha> elcu: If only I could find the URL...
<wdh> rapha, http://defx.sourceforge.net/faq.html  << this was the first hit..
<micampe> sproingie, go
<Anglophobe> I am having troubles with my external hard drive. (through usb)
<Dutch> crimsum : modprobe snd_cs4236 port=0x530 cport=0x210 mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388 irq=5
<elcu> rapha: XMMS has one installed by default.  but yeah, wdh is doing the work for you :-)
<crimsun> Dutch: is the pnp os option disabled in bios?
<Anglophobe> IT appears mounted when I boot up, and I can see the inital directories in it, but if I try to go into any of the sub directories, it stops responding. (even with a ctrl-c)
<Dutch> Crimsum, no PNP OS option in the Dell Latitude CP A16 bios. ACPI is enabled.. have tried with and without ACPI.
<crimsun> Dutch: then you need to pass isapnp=0 to modprobe
<rapha> wdh: When you know what to look for it's easier... I've actually been googling for half an hour now
<wdh> rapha, just for the things you told me :) "voice removal" and "XMMS"
<Anglophobe> any ideas?
<wdh> rapha, but i do recognise the problem.. one can be googling for hours with all the wrong keywords :)
<Dutch> Crimsum, Tried that as well, both in my alsa conf files, as well as by the command line : modprobe snd_cs4236 port=0x530 cport=0x210 mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388 irq=5 mpu_irq=9 dma1=1 dma2=-1 isapnp=0
<Anglophobe> /dev/sda5 on /media/sda5 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077)
<Anglophobe> it's mounted as:
<crimsun> Dutch: dma2=-1?
<Dutch> crimsum: Yep, disabled.. Also tried with it enabled set to 5 as found on the Linux Cookbook site.. No go..
<rapha> wdh: elcu: Got it now! Thanks! ... Will have to see if my cousin finds it good enough for the song she wants to sing....
<wdh> rapha, glad to be of service
<Dutch> crimsum. Its the only thing bugging me with this laptop.. Everything else including wifi and X I can get working. Just the sound under ALSA.. But OK, ubunty has the old OSS drivers included as well, so if I have to I must use those I guess.. Only problem is later on, when OSS becomes depreciated..
<elcu> rapha: what's it called? just out of interest.
<crimsun> Dutch: are those values specific to your hardware?
<crimsun> Dutch: there's a general range, but you have to use the values specifically for yours
<Anglophobe> anyone
<Anglophobe> ?
<crimsun> Anglophobe: what does dmesg tell you after it locks up?
<Dutch> crimsum: They should be.. Same values as listed on every recipe for the CP I've found,, as well as the same values used under Win. Also the values works for the cs4232 OSS driver...
<_ac_chan_> hi... is there going to be ubuntu hoary version of firefox 1.0.4?
<trygvebw> no
<Seveas> _ac_chan_, sort of
<trygvebw> The Hoary version of Firefox (1.0.2) is patched so it contains all the Firefox security fixes.
<Seveas> the fixes will be available
<_ac_chan_> oh okay.. just was wondering cool..just worried about the security fixes
<trygvebw> ok :)
<crimsun> the security fixes have been applied already.
<men1> when is firefox 1.0.4 coming out?
<trygvebw> it has come out
<deFrysk> today
<men1> no, i mean for Ubuntu
<trygvebw> it won't
<trygvebw> Read my explanation.
<men1> i have the windows version already
<trygvebw> <trygvebw> The Hoary version of Firefox (1.0.2) is patched so it contains all the Firefox security fixes.
<crimsun> please load the oss driver and tell me the revision information of your sound chipset from dmesg
<trygvebw> So Hoary won't get a "REAL" 1.0.4 version, only a patched 1.0.2 one
<crimsun> ^ Dutch
<elcu> men1: you can always install it seperately.
<mainer> yes from mozilla as an installer file .bi,probly;hoary is frozen except security/bug-fixes
<Anglophobe> crimsun: I'm not sure it is showing anything.
<crimsun> Dutch: I have to leave, but I'll be back in an hour
<men1> looks like something to look at backports
<Seveas> men1, backports are icky
<Seveas> bettor not use them
<Seveas> better*
<trygvebw> men1, why? The version in Hoary _has_ all the fixes!
<men1> the not free issue?
<mainer> if you want current,use the mozilla-i686-installer.bin file,or stay with ubuntu version
<Anglophobe> I'm not sure if it's locked or what. I can look in the mount directory but when I try to go into a subdirectory, it just doesn't do anything.
<Seveas> men1, warty&hoary ubuntu are not called 1.0.4 but contain all the fixes...
<trygvebw> And in addition, backports/breezy has 1.0.2 patched too, not 1.0.4.
<men1> i got 1.0.3 on Ubuntu though
<trygvebw> ahok
<Jormundgand> If they have the fixes they should just label it 1.0.3 and use the official logo.
<trygvebw> Because why?
<deFrysk> whats in a number :s
<trygvebw> They aren't allowed to.
<Seveas> Jormundgand, no they should not
<Jormundgand> The logo which comes with Hoary is ugly as hell, and they didn't even try for the Thunderbird logo.
<elcu> trygvebw: some people like saying they have the latest version rather than the ubuntu one.
<trygvebw> Jormundgand, that's because they simple AREN'T allowed to include the official logo!
<trygvebw> elcu, ah :P
<Jormundgand> They can use the official logo if they use the official browser version.
<Anglophobe> crimsun: If I try to umount it it gives me device is busy
<trygvebw> Yes, but then they can't package it in a DEB...
<Seveas> elcu, that's probably the gentoo people :)
<men1> just get the icon and dump it in the pixmaps folder
<trygvebw> And they HAVE to package it in a DEB.
<elcu> trygvebw: i don't know why either if the ubuntu one is patched already.
<Jormundgand> Packaging it into a deb doesn't change the program itself at all.
<trygvebw> Jormundgand, yes, it does. It is recompiled.
<men1> could try the debian version
<Seveas> Jormundgand, licensing can prohibit things...
<elcu> trygvebw: yeah, probably :-)
<trygvebw> When you recompile you aren't allowed to use the official logo
<Anglophobe> crimsun: there are files in the root of the dir, and I can open them, it's beyond those ones.
<men1> i used the debian version once for 1.0.2
<hawke_> trygvebw: not true.  When you apply patches you aren't allowed to use the official logo.
<Jormundgand> Except you're compiling THEIR code. There can't be any problems, or else they'd need to fix their code.
<trygvebw> hawke, yeah
<Seveas> Jormundgand, see hawke_'s comment...
<trygvebw> Jormundgand, look at hawke_s comment
<Seveas> licensing is tricky business...
<Dutch> crimsum: output of dmesg|tail after loading uart401, ad1848 cs4236 and opl3 :
<Dutch> ad1848/cs4248 codec driver Copyright (C) by Hannu Savolainen 1993-1996
<Dutch> ad1848: No ISAPnP cards found, trying standard ones...
<Dutch> pnp: Device 00:10 activated.
<Dutch> YM3812 and OPL-3 driver Copyright (C) by Hannu Savolainen, Rob Hooft 1993-1996
<Dutch> knoppix@knoppix:~$
<Seveas> Dutch, DO NOT paste here!
<trygvebw> But i'm more wondering why the creator of the Firefox official artwork didn't release it under a free license...
<men1> http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<trygvebw> pastebin.com
<Dutch> Seveas.. to late, sorry ;)
<hawke_> trygvebw: So that it can be a trademark, or some such.
<Seveas> ubuntu.pastebin.com next time please Dutch :)
<Jormundgand> To business: How do I get Eterm to scroll to the bottom when new output appears? I've set --home-on-output but it's not doing anything.
<trygvebw> hawke, can't it be if it's under a free license?
<men1> then if it's so, tux and the ubnutu logo is also subject then?
<Seveas> men1, no, other license
<Dutch> crimsun, no version info output from the cs4232 driver.. But loaded..
<lotusleaf> woo, only 15 hours left in my ubuntu download
<Seveas> but this discussion is too off-topic here, let's please stop...
<elcu> hawke_: : why have i seen howtos on how to change it to the official logo?  wouldn't that be a nono?
<fep> i need help to configure my mouse, i have a genius with net-scroll, that's is connected on the serial port, not on ps2, somone nows how i solve this?
<Seveas> lotusleaf, what are you downloading?
* elcu uses plain mozilla anyway
<men1> Seveas: the debian versions of firefox seems to work
<hawke_> Hrm, not sure exactly how that works.  I believe that if they allow anyone to do whatever with the official (trademarked) logo, they could lose their trademark.
<Seveas> fep, search the forums, it's been discussed there.
<trygvebw> hawke, ok
<fep> thanks :)
<hawke_> elcu: Sort of.  It may be ok if the changes aren't distributed but simply made by each individual user.
<IcemanV9> Dutch: [10:33]  crimsun Dutch: I have to leave, but I'll be back in an hour
<Dutch> crimsum, you want the link for the recipe I've tried to use ?
<rapha> elcu: It's called DeFX
<elcu> rapha: ah, thanks
<elcu> hawke_: how sneaky!
<elcu> :-)
<Anglophobe> anyone else know about my external hd problems?
<elcu> Anglophobe: while you're waiting, you could search ubuntuforums.org if you haven't yet.
<rapha> np
<NeoCool> rapha!
<Rubin> hrm. i was led to believe partimage was on the livecd. it doesnt seem to be. is there a way to install apps in the live cd??
<nanomad> dont think, cause it runs on a ram-disk
<bluefoxicy> g14:  ping
<Anglophobe> rebooting
<jeroen_> What should be my glxgears score when using fglrx drivers? (Radeon 9200)
<elcu> jeroen_: what sort of results have you gotten?
<jeroen_> elcu: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/283224
<jeroen_> elcu: but I'm doing a lot of things at the same time. Could that influence results?
<nanomad> jeroen_, sure!
<jeroen_> nanomad: should I try again after closing lots of apps?
<nanomad> yes...its better...
<ftwig> hi - anyone know how to get coperplate font for horay?
<jeroen_> brb!
<nanomad> jeroen_, with a 9550 i got 2000 fps...
<usynic> anyone notice that the latest firefox update crashes a lot?
<men1> usynic: version?
<usynic> 1.0.2-0ubuntu5
<men1> there's fetching the debian versions
<usynic> hrmm?
<men1> or backports to try out
<men1> go to a debian testing mirror and fetch firefox 1.0.3
<men1> it works for me, i mean the backports one
<Ac1dcrawl> I've just installed ubuntu and i'm trying to get the 2.6 kernel sources with apt-get, when I do apt-cache search kernel-source, all that comes up is 2.4 stuff.
<Ac1dcrawl> Any ideas of what i'm doing wrong?
<men1> *wonders why his windows firefox is way newer than is ubuntu's
<Ac1dcrawl> I was wondering that same thing myself.
<men1> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<men1> sorry sry seveas
<elcu> Ac1dcrawl: maybe update your sources?
<deFrysk> silly backports
<jeroen_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/283228
<deFrysk> totally unneeded
<Ac1dcrawl> Sure, I had thought about that, but I have no idea what sources to use.
<Ac1dcrawl> is there a list of sources for ubuntu?
<men1> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<elcu> Ac1dcrawl: ubuntuforums.org
<jeroen_> and: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/283225
<elcu> whoops
<elcu> ubuntuguide.org
<nanomad> better...
<FreeEagle> hi all
<FreeEagle> :)
<nanomad> (to jeroen_ )
<Ac1dcrawl> I'll check that out, thanks.
<jeroen_> nanomad: but can you tell from this whether acceleration is working?
<men1> if ubuntu's gaim could be updated more frequently, then backports would lose it's purpose
<nanomad> no...
<nanomad> just look at fglrx_info
<jeroen_> nanomad: but that's what the program is supposed to do ;)
<jeroen_> nanomad: oh, okay
<elcu> men1: didn't someone answer you before? apparently hoary's firefox already has all the fixes.  if you aren't satisifed with that, download the bin installer.
<men1> elcu: i meant by gaim
<men1> not FF
<TwoBitSprite> so... in a fresh install of ubuntu... I run firefox and use it's plugin finder to install flash, but can't get the sound to work...
<elcu> jeroen_: you can use glxinfo and see if direct rendering is enabled.
<FreeEagle> I have a question here?
<FreeEagle> I have a question here !!!!
<TwoBitSprite> FreeEagle, just ask your question...
<dr_willis> 0_o
<nanomad> FreeEagle, ??? just talk...
<jeroen_> elcu: direct rendering is enabled
<FreeEagle> Okay... I used to use Gaim, now there is a new Version of it, is there anyway to isnatll this Automatically without makeing Compile to the Original file
<FreeEagle> because i am still Newbie
<jeroen_> FreeEagle, use a .deb file
<elcu> jeroen_: then it's working :-)
<jeroen_> these are easy to install, FreeEagle
<FreeEagle> from where should i download this
<men1> FreeEagle: the debian gaim is messy to install
<jeroen_> elcu: alright, then I'll try to play gl-117 :-)
<Fator_Dee> there's a newer gaim on backports
<FreeEagle> hummm.... So what should i do now ??
<jeroen_> bye all!
<men1> i tried it, and it brought quite alot of issues
<Seveas> using backports is not recommended
<men1> source compile
<deFrysk> and not supported
<Seveas> FreeEagle, if you are so desperate to have a new version, compile it from the source
<Seveas> otherwise, wait for breezy to get stabler
<Fator_Dee> Seveas: what kind of issues there could be?
<TwoBitSprite> so yeah... does anyone know how to get Flash to use the ESD or should I just kill the ESD and try to let Flash use the sound port?
<dr_willis> of course getting all the dev packages where you can install it from source - could be a annoyance.
<Seveas> Fator_Dee, backports have broken many dpkg dependencies before
<Fator_Dee> oh
<FreeEagle> Seveas, is the compile way that easy to do
<FreeEagle> ??
<Seveas> FreeEagle, if you apt-get build-dep gaim, compiling shouldn't be too hard
<FreeEagle> okay
<Seveas> apt-get build-dep gaim will install all things needed to compile gaim
<Seveas> and make sure you pass --prefix=/opt/gaim-new as a parameter to configure
<FreeEagle> Seveas, so i will download the Source File and then do what you said here
<FreeEagle> Thanks alot for help!!!!
<g14> bluefoxicy, pong.
<FreeEagle> bye all
<FreeEagle> :)
<men1> Fator_Dee: it's only 1.2.1
<Fator_Dee> you mean the gaim?
<men1> yup
<Fator_Dee> well, I said newer, not the newest :-p
<Fator_Dee> anyways
<men1> well my windows rig has a way newer version
<men1> than my Ubuntu one
<Fator_Dee> well, I don't care ;-)
<Seveas> if it aint broken, don't fix it :)
<men1> Datallah's great for the wingaim issue
<men1> actually i have issues with yahoo before
<MuStR> anyone know how to use a wireless network with linux?
<Seveas> sure
<MuStR> shoot
<Seveas> these words come to you via a wireless net :)
<MuStR> :D
<MuStR> I'm going home tomorrow and I'm going to be on a wireless network, so I want there to be a seamless transition of inet...
<MuStR> how how how??
<Seveas> depends on the chipset and the encryption :)
<MuStR> hm
<MuStR> it's a linksys
<Seveas> ouch
<MuStR> oh boy
<Seveas> you'll have to go the hard ndiswrapper way i guess
<MuStR> that doesn't sound like fun
<dravine> anyone have any ideas on recovering a corrupt superblock on an ext3 partition?
<MuStR> Seveas, is there a site I can go to that would help?
<Seveas> MuStR, look for the ndiswrapperhowto on wiki.ubuntu.com
<MuStR> okay
<ulisse> hello channel!
<dead^> hello ulisse!
<Badness45> i have a broadcom network adapter and when i installed warty it's not reconized
<ulisse> one my friend is having a strange issue with Neverball and an Nvidia card, after a few seconds he gets a blank screen...
<ulisse> he is using the closed nvidia drivers
<karljp> can anyone confirm or deny being able to use fat32 drives > 32gig that were formatted in linux under windows?
<nanot3ch> Hey, I installed Apache2 / MySQL / PHP and I can't get phpinfo to work now...I get this error when I attempt to load it: "Warning:  Unknown(/var/www/index.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<nanot3ch> Warning:  (null)(): Failed opening '/var/www/index.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0"
<Ac1dcrawl> I've followed all the instructions on ubuntuguide.org for apt-get, and I still can't get any of the 2.6 kernel sources to get.
<karljp> MS knowledge base says that it can read and write them if another OS created them, but can't make them itself
<Ac1dcrawl> There is an error saying they are unavailable or deprecated.
<Ac1dcrawl> any ideas?
<_4strO> yop yop
<elcu> Ac1dcrawl: did you follow the #extrarepositories topic?
<Ac1dcrawl> yup
<Ac1dcrawl> Just for kicks I did an apt-get update kernel-sources-2.6* and it brought up several items, but when I try to install them it says they are unavailable of deprecated.
<dr_willis> karljp,  yep - MS wont let you make them.
<Ac1dcrawl> actually I did an apt-get install.
<elcu> Ac1dcrawl: and you did an apt-get update
<karljp> cool, just reading some extra ms docos
<elcu> Ac1dcrawl: apt-get update
<karljp> I want to make sure my external drive can be used r/w with both xp and ubuntu
<Ac1dcrawl> oh yeah, I did an apt-get update.
<dr_willis> karljp,  yea - i need to do a similer thing.
<karljp> ntfs seemed like such a good idea the time :)
<Badness45> has anyone install a broadcom wireless adapter in ubuntu
<karljp> I'm using one right now
<karljp> specifically a dell truemobile 1350
<karljp> bcm4306
<berkes> hello folks. I kinda borked my permissions and groups yesterday. I fixed most of it, but need to know ome details about the sound system used in kubunutu.
<berkes> I assume arts is used?
<abbot45> ive got a question about the Pan newsreader, if anyone here uses it.
<Darksun> Is there a guide to installing drivers for my radeon 9700 on ubuntu?
<berkes> and what would the default engine be? alsa? oss?
<elcu> Ac1dcrawl: the package is called linux-source, not kernel-source
<elcu> Darksun: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<berkes> Darksun: i got it working out of the box.
<elcu> Ac1dcrawl: you should get the package that matches uname -a
<Ac1dcrawl> well, that could be my problem then, duh.  I've used linux for quite some time, it's the detail that kill you.
<karljp> arts and alsa I believe
<elcu> :-)
<elcu> Ac1dcrawl:  i found it by doing "apt-cache search kernel"
<Zen> hey all... you know when you make a link to a folder you get that big ugly blue emblem to show its a link.. how do you get rid of that?
<Badness45> karl: how did u do the install
<Badness45> for the broadcom
<elcu> berkes: i'd assume he wants 3d accleration
<berkes> karljp: thanks; and have you got any clue as to how the permissions for that are set up?
<karljp> just followed the ndiswrapper howto
<berkes> I know there is a group called audio: do i need to be member of that to listen to sound?
<Badness45> so did i but it say invalid driver
<Badness45> where did u get the driver form
<Ac1dcrawl> Alright, got it, thanks for pointing out the obvious for me. :)
<karljp> then you used the wrong driver?
<Badness45> from
<karljp> from dell
<tritium> berkes, yes
<karljp> did you get ndiswrapper 1.1?
<Badness45> i tried the one from the system cd still don't work
<Badness45> yeah
<Badness45> ndiswrapper 1.1
<karljp> and what actual card is it?
<karljp> get the newest windows xp driver from their site
<Badness45> the site only has the exe
<karljp> I believe the howto says what do with that
<karljp> doesn't it say "unzip the exe"
<Badness45> hold let me see
<geoffroy__> hey just a question
<geoffroy__> I've got rar
<geoffroy__> and i can't unrar archives
<bur[n] er> geoffroy__: u need non-free unrar
<geoffroy__> oh ?
<bur[n] er> in universe/multiverse
<bur[n] er> free unrar doesn't do rar version 3
<berkes> tritium: thanks. but it did not doe the trick "device /dev/dsp can't be opened (Permission denied)"
<geoffroy__> ok
<geoffroy__> thank bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> berkes: add yourself to the "audio" group?
<berkes> burner i am in there.
<bur[n] er> oh... nevermind ;)
<bur[n] er> ;)
<bur[n] er> i didn't read the backlog
<bur[n] er> sudo chmod 777 /dev/dsp should do the trick ;)
<berkes> bur[n] er: hmmmm
<tritium> berkes, you should log out and log back in after making changes to /etc/group
<berkes> tritium: o? ill try a new session.
<Badness45> karl: when i use the ndiswrapper install it say to use the .inf is that the only file i need
<tritium> berkes, please do
<bur[n] er> Badness45: usually a .sys file too
<karljp> no, it will find the rest based on the inf file
<Badness45> ok
<Badness45> i never included that too
<Badness45> maybe that's why
<karljp> hehe
<karljp> just unzip the entire exe and then do the ndiswrapper -i bit
<bur[n] er> an inf is just a text file... not the actual driver ;)
<karljp> stop trying to take shortcuts :)
<karljp> I tried to take shortcuts the first three times
<karljp> then decided to just follow the instructions and it worked straight away
<bur[n] er> or buy supported hardware ;)
<karljp> or make linux support more hardware :)
* bur[n] er shuns his firmware-needing centrino
* karljp wields his cheaper, unbranded noncentrino
<karljp> now, I just created a new partition on this virginal drive in it's usb enclsore,
<geoffroy__> can't i unrar with hierarchy N
<geoffroy__> i didn't find in man
<karljp> and where did it get mounted. /media/idedisk or /media/usbdisk?
<bur[n] er> geoffroy__: unrar x blah.rar ?
<bur[n] er> or just use file-roller
<geoffroy__> file-roller ?
<bur[n] er> file-roller is a gui compression app
<bur[n] er> er... u use kde?
<geoffroy__> no
<bur[n] er> use ark if you're a kde guy
<geoffroy__> gnome
<Seveas> file-roller needs rar itself installed for unratting to work
<Badness45> when i unzip i see like 10 files
<bur[n] er> ok, file-roller it is then :)
<geoffroy__> it seems it's installed
<karljp> badness: yeah, just leave them
<geoffroy__> i haven't seen it
<bur[n] er> geoffroy__: you're kidding?
<karljp> what's the motivation for trying to pick out just the relevant one?
<Badness45> so how do i use them
<geoffroy__> =] 
<geoffroy__> yeah
<bur[n] er> geoffroy__: alt+f2, type "file-roller"
<geoffroy__> it doesn't work on the rar archive
<karljp> ndiswrapper -i the .inf
<bur[n] er> geoffroy__: or double click a .rar or .zip
<karljp> how many .infs are there?
<geoffroy__> this is the problem
<bur[n] er> geoffroy__: it does if you get the right rar :P
<bur[n] er> the non-free one
<Badness45> i included the bcmwl5.sys and bcmwl5.inf
<bur[n] er> !RestrictedFormats
* bur[n] er guesses at the bot command ;)
<karljp> "included" means what?
<Badness45> let me see
<karljp> what are you doing?
<geoffroy__> it's ok
<geoffroy__> unrar worked
<karljp> just get the .exe,
<karljp> unzip it
<geoffroy__> but file-roller..!
<karljp> and ndiswrapper the .inf
<karljp> and presto!
<Badness45> 4
<bur[n] er> geoffroy__: check the wiki... i swear it's there somewhere ;)
<bur[n] er> i forgot how to do it off the top of my head
<Badness45> setup.inf bcmwl5a.inf and bcmwl5.inf bcmhom.inf
<geoffroy__> ok
<karljp> try the a one I think.
<bur[n] er> geoffroy__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions  <--search for "unrar"
<karljp> it's either of the bcmwl* ones.
<karljp> one will work, one won't
<karljp> I thought all this was on the howto page?
<Badness45> but all says invalid driver
<Badness45> i installed all except hom
<karljp> well you'v elost me then.
<Badness45> ok
<agent> using "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot" gives permission error right at the end of compile (when compile is "finished" when binaries are "moved"): ex. install: cannot create regular file `/usr/bin/qemu-img': Permission denied. HELP!!
<Badness45> when i install the driver and it don't work i have to uninstall it
<Badness45> or remove it
<elcu> agent: use sudo
<Seveas> agent, that means the package is quite flaky, which package is it?
<Seveas> agent, do NOT use sudo!
<Seveas> for building packages, NEVER be root
<agent> Seveas, i figured one should not use sudo because thats root :)
<agent> Seveas, hence i tried using fakeroot :)
* elcu blushes
<elcu> sorry, still a noob :-)
<Seveas> agent, which package is it
<agent> me too!
<agent> Seveas, im building qemu cvs
<Seveas> elcu, then please don't give advise about things you don'y understand...
<Badness45> hello
<jmjones> i'm running hoary.  my machine froze, so i had to quasi-hard reboot (just hit the power button once and it shut down for me, walking down its kill sequence and shuts down).  when it came back up, gnome won't start.  i tried re-installing the ubuntu-desktop package, but that didn't work.  i tried moving my .gnome and .gnome2 directories.   that didn't work.  i'm in a terminal on that machine now and gnome-session is just hanging....any i
<Seveas> agent, did you download a deb from the quemu site oslt?
<elcu> Seveas: noted :-)
<karljp> anyone know how to add a volume label with gparted?
<agent> Seveas, it builds fine by itself (note: did not try "make install")...
<agent> Seveas, no no no... im making my own deb (first one!)
<Seveas> ah ok :)
<geoffroy__> Seveas, ?
<geoffroy__> are u using something for radio signal ?
<geoffroy__> or just the script u gave me ?
<Seveas> did you go the checkinstall way?
<geoffroy__> only.
<agent> Seveas, did the whole dh_make routine correctly (i think)... edited debian/ and all
<Seveas> geoffroy_, i only use that script
<geoffroy__> hmm ok
<agent> Seveas, checkinstall? are you asking me?
<Seveas> agent, did you edit the makefile so that it takes a debian $(PREFIX)
<agent> Seveas, no :(
<Seveas> agent, checkinstall is an automated way of creating a package
<Badness45> karl: where did u get the install from
<Seveas> it means, run ./configure and make yourself
<Seveas> and instead of sudo make install, you run sudo checkinstall
<karljp> I got mine from the dell site.
<Seveas> (try without the sudo first)
<karljp> checkinstall is kickass
<agent> Seveas, oooh.... does checkinstall make debs or just... err... check the install? ;)
<Seveas> it makes debs
<karljp> checkinstall watches what happens during a make install
<karljp> and makes a deb and installs it
<dave_> anyone had any sucess using webmin. I'm having trouble getting it installed.
<karljp> so you can give it to your friends or dpkg -P it later.
<Seveas> dave_ what's the problem>
<Badness45> i hate hp
<binbrain> anybody know of an app that can monitor hardware changes in a network?
<agent> Seveas, so one does not need ot use nh_make and dpkg-buldpackage? only do the whole ./configure, make, then checkinstall routine? thats all? no debian config files to edit?
<Seveas> agent, well, the dh_make is the cleanest way of doing things :)
<dave_> Seveas: I've done an apt-get install of webmin, then made a symbolic link into my /var/www directory. But when I try to access the page it won't handle the perl script
<agent> Seveas, i see :)
<dave_> Seveas: Firefox wants to download the script
<agent> karljp, thanks for the info...
<Seveas> dave_, are you running apache too?
<Seveas> webmin is not apache...
<dave_> Seveas: I've got apache running as well as mysql, php4 and perl installed
<alekandr> anyone know of any php editors in the ubuntu apt list? or php-ide's ?
<Seveas> dave_, please read the webmin docs to see how to access it :)
<Seveas> alekandr, vim ;)
<Seveas> with php syntax highlighting
<dr_willis> webmin - https://localhost:10000
<agent> Seveas, if i use checkinstall, do i need to configure anything like makefile? (sorry to keep bothering you, i swear i will read the man file :)
<karljp> ./configure anyoptions you want
<karljp> make
<karljp> sudo checkinstall
<dr_willis> however - if you did not have root with an actual password - it used to be that webmin installed with no root acount. and you had to add one.
<alekandr> Seveas: i was thinking more along the lines of an editor with debug options as well as an output view!
<Seveas> alekandr, for php there are none, neither are there for windows..
<dave_> Seveas: I'm thinking my server is not handling the perl script properly
<karljp> then you broke it good an proper.
<alekandr> Seveas: incorrect
<Seveas> dave_, your webserver should not handle it
<agent> karljp, ok... so i should use sudo with checkinstall, not fakeroot or something of that sort, right?
<Seveas> webmin is its own webserver
<Seveas> alekandr, ok sorry :)
* Seveas bbl
<karljp> checkinstall will use fakeroot
<mirak> hi
<dave_> Seveas: doesn't apache parse the script and produce html output
<alekandr> Seveas: there are 3, php-ide, php-dev-ide php-designer-2005
<karljp> checkinstall needs to be sudo'd depending on what configure options you needed
<agent> karljp, i see... thanks a lot!
<karljp> if you would need to sudo make install, then you would need to sudo checkinstall
<Badness45> i am confused
<karljp> if you configured to install into your home dir
<karljp> then you don't need to sudo checkinstall (i believe)
<mirak> hi
<agent> karljp, gotcha!
<karljp> (I've never actually tried that way though)
<agent> karljp, makes sense.... and to make sure, checkinstall only makes the binary right? it does not isntall the actual "package" ala make install
<karljp> no, it does the make install part as well.
<karljp> it basically completely replaces "make install"
<karljp> only you get a deb at the end of it that you can resuse
<karljp> and it's listed for you to uninstall with your favourite package manager
<agent> karljp, i see... so does it then "install" the deb... that is, it will show up with apt?
<housetier> I thought its used like "checkinstall -D make install" and it will give you a .deb at the end
<karljp> that was what I was saying with the last bit yes :)
<karljp> houstier, I think that might be the default
<chrisp> how can i add a command to the boot sequence?  (something like rc.local)
<karljp> cos I've just done it as sudo checkinstall, and I've got the deb at the end.
<agent> karljp, okay! thanks again... ill have to read up on this command.... i have only been using debian-based (ubuntu being first debian distro) for a few days so im not all familiar with it just yet :)
<karljp> lots of people don't use it.
<karljp> if you're sure you want it, and aren't likely to remove it, you can just make install like normal :)
* karljp isn't sure how portable these things are really anyway
<karljp> I just like it as it lets me see in dpkg -l
<karljp> debian has all sorts of trickery
<Badness45> KARL: can u take a look of the install i followed  http://www.runithard.com/HOWTO-BCOM64WIRELESS/
<karljp> oh wowo
<karljp> I thought you were looking at the ubuntu ndiswrapper howto :)
<Badness45> no
<karljp> you need 64bit?
<Badness45> where is that
<Badness45> my laptop is a 64bit
<karljp> are you running a 64bit kernel?
<Badness45> yeah
* karljp chuckles
<karljp> stupid google
<karljp> the page I wanted used to show up first
<karljp> now it's just full of whiners on the forums
<geovino> hi
<geovino> how do I show my hda icon on the desktop?
<geovino> it's my winxp drive
<karljp> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowtoUseNdiswrapperOnAmd64Ubuntu
<karljp> try tha tone.
<mindspore> server irc.rizon.net
<karljp> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<karljp> that's the one I used
<geogeo> anybody here has a laptop working on ubuntu ?
<nanot3ch> Hey, what permissions do I need for PHP / Apache2? When I try to run phpinfo, it gives me errors that /usr/share/php could not be included...
<geovino> karljp: can you explain it here? I've looked at that before
<karljp> geogeo; /me is on a laptop right now
<geogeo> ok
<karljp> suspend to ram (sleep) is not as good as it should be
<karljp> aka, I don't have it working yet, but I've done it once
<geogeo> when system is running on battery power
<geogeo> i've got 2h-2H30 hours left
<Badness45> ok
<geogeo> I should have 5 hours
<geogeo> apmd is installed..!
<karljp> did you really want apmd?
<_hp_> anyone know of a editor like ultraedit for linux?
<karljp> or did you just read that you should do that somewhere on the web?
<karljp> apm is the old way iirc
<geogeo> yeah but i haven't installed apmd
<karljp> does it actually only last for 2 hours or so
<geogeo> it was here by default
<TobiasFar> what config do i have to write in GRUB config to let it also start Ubuntu?
<karljp> or does it actually lasst for 5?
<geogeo> for 2
<dave_> dr_willis: you suggested https://localhost:10000. I'm setting things up from another computer on the network and I can't get permission. Any idea why?
<karljp> hp: many many editors in linux
<geogeo> and battery is full
* karljp shrugs
<karljp> do you have a second battery?
<karljp> that it's just not using?
<Fackamato> What do I need to install in order to have an NFS server?
<Fackamato> i.e. export shares
<karljp> or isn't it scaling back like it should?
* karljp hasnt' really used it as a laptop much yet I'm afraid, 
<geogeo> on windows, I've got 5 or 6 hours
<_hp_> i'm looking for one that can find/replace text in a whole directory of files and with syntax highlighting
<karljp> just as my desktop
<geogeo> with ubuntu, just 2H30
<karljp> hp just about all of them can do that.
<karljp> you can try gedit for starters, as it's there by default
<karljp> see if it meets your needs.
<karljp> geo; what does /proc/cpufreq say?
<karljp> what is minimum?
<joe|code> I have a funny....
<geogeo> minimum ?
<karljp> do you have that file?
<geogeo> yeah yeah
<jeroen_> joe|code, what is it?
<karljp> CPU  0       600000 kHz ( 42 %)  -    1400000 kHz (100 %)  -  userspace
<geogeo> 600 000
<joe|code> I went to the local LUG last week after not attending for a couple months and everyone there was using Ubuntu
<joe|code> everyone!
<geogeo> CPU  0       600000 kHz ( 37 %)  -    1600000 kHz (100 %)  -  userspace
<karljp> so it should be doing it.
<_hp_> is there a way to specify what the fourth button on my mouse does. it's working it just does what i don't want it to do
* karljp trys to remember where he found the stuff about monitoring it.
<geogeo> ahah
<jeroen_> joe|code, that's impressive :o
<dave_> anyone have any experience setting up webmin. I have it installed on another machine and am trying to access it from my machine. However I get an access denied and I don't know what to do with that
<Badness45> what is apt-get install build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-`uname -r`
<geogeo>  Modem untested. For suspend to RAM, needs APM (not ACPI) : add 'apm=on acpi=off nolapic' (without quotes) to kernel options in /boot/grub/menu.lst , add apm to /etc/modules, and add shpchp and pciehp to /etc/hotplug/blacklist.
<geogeo> oups
<foxiness> is there page how-to install and configure wine on hoary ? "im found one for ubuntu4"
<karljp> geo: where did that all come from?
<Rubin> is there a way to export the list of installed packages, and make them marked for install on another system? (to 'copy' it)
<TeamMCC> hi, wondering if anyone was able to get freenet to work? or if there is any documentation on setting it up for ubuntu?
<geogeo> from wiki karljp
<jeroen_> Is there a Free Software alternative for Skype? (preferably one which can connect with Skype), or is someone reverse-engineering it?
<foxiness> Rubin, i think u ask about kickstart
<karljp> which wiki page?
<Rubin> thanks foxiness
<g0dot> I guess the ubuntu security update on firefox fixes the new exploit?
<karljp> heh, I'm listed as a contributer to the ndiswrapper broadcom page, and my only contribution is no longer in the page :)
<jeroen_> anyone?
<foxiness> Rubin, nps , you are welcome
<Hoxzer> you born you take shit., you grow a little bit you take more shit, you grow again and you take some less shit, then you grow again and you dont even remember what shit was
<geogeo> i http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsIBM
<geogeo> karljp, where in menu.lst should I add "apm=on"..
<Amaranth> jeroen_: Someone has documented a very small part of the protocol, there is no project I know of that is attempting to work with Skype.
<chaoticoz> hey guys :>
<Amaranth> jeroen_: This is why you use open protocols. :)
<geogeo> yo
<foxiness> chaoticoz, hi
<chaoticoz> question: how can i change my root pw?
<jeroen_> Amaranth, yes I know. I love open protocols
<geogeo> passwd root ?
<jeroen_> chaoticoz: sudo passwd
<geogeo> sudo passwd yeah..
<chaoticoz> im on linux since 3 days
<geogeo> sudo sudo..
<chaoticoz> so go easy on me :D
<chaoticoz> k thx :>
<jeroen_> chaoticos: okay :)
<geogeo> it's okay, everybody is easy here
<geogeo> goes easy.
<geogeo> i'm a DICK
<jeroen_> chaoticoz, do you know how to open a terminal?
<karljp> geo: you can just put it on the end of the kernel line
<TeamMCC> anyone using freenet?
<chaoticoz> ye jeroen_
<_hp_> someone recommend me a good editor other than emacs and vim with syntax highlighting and a global search/replace...
<chaoticoz> a friend told me how to
<karljp> or you can try and get tricky with grub's kopt stuff
<karljp> but I wouldn't bother
<gus_> hoa
<chaoticoz> but he isnt online atm :)
<geogeo> ok
<karljp> didn't I tell you about gedit earlier hp?
<_hp_> karljp, tried it, no global search/replace
<karljp> really?
<geogeo> I'll test
<geogeo> see ya
<karljp> well use vim then
<chaoticoz> kk, that worked
<karljp> :)
<foxiness> _hp_, am not using nano but maybe it
<chaoticoz> thx
<jeroen_> chaoticoz, okay, then just type "sudo passwd". Sudo means 'superuser do', you will need your password for that. Then it'll ask you for a new password for Root (twice).
<chaoticoz> :)
<chaoticoz> yeah
<chaoticoz> i did it in root terminal
<Badness45> karl: what is modprobe
<karljp> what do you call global search and replae hp?
<kestas> so can you guys not afford windows xp or something?
<karljp> it has a search for/replace with /replace all setting
<karljp> badness, I can't explain that well,
<chaoticoz> another question: can i somehow use my old windows partition in linux?
<Badness45> when i try to do that it says fatal error
<jeroen_> chaoticoz, yes
<karljp> but basically it loads a module by name, and any modules it depends on.
<chaoticoz> :o
<chaoticoz> how? :)
<jeroen_> chaoticoz, is it FAT or NTFS?
<foxiness> chaoticoz, its easy
<chaoticoz> ntfs, i thinl
<_hp_> chaoticoz, mount -t ntfs location mountpoint
<Badness45> the operation not permitted
<chaoticoz> think*
<chaoticoz> ;o
<karljp> well, you need to do it with sudo
<chaoticoz> so much help in here :D
<chaoticoz> thats coool
<chaoticoz> -o
<jeroen_> np
<karljp> the broadcom ndis wiki does it with a root shell
<_hp_> chaoticoz, open a root terminal and do vi /etc/fstab
<foxiness> chaoticoz, lol
<jeroen_> do you want it to mount ("load") at boot?
<chaoticoz> yeah
<g0dot> does anyone know whether the ubuntu firefox update fixes the newly discovered exploit or not?
<Badness45> before anything i do a sudo -s
<chaoticoz> did it _hp_
<chaoticoz> shall i paste here?
<karljp> or just put a sudo in front of most of the lines like I did badness :)
<jeroen_> never paste here plz
<chaoticoz> ok
<chaoticoz> :)
<jeroen_> not big stuff
<_hp_> chaoticoz, don't, just edit it
<foxiness> can anyone point me to good doc for wine on hoary
<jeroen_> www.ubuntu.pastebin.com
<jeroen_> foxiness: it "just works" for me
<Badness45> man i give up thanks for ur help
<_hp_> chaoticoz, do you know where your windows partitions are?
<Badness45> i'll stick to windows
<kestas> hahah windows emulation
<kestas> on linux
<chaoticoz> well
<chaoticoz> i think its /dev/hdb2
<_hp_> Badness45, ever tried crossover ?
<jeroen_> kestas: WINE = Wine Is Not an Emulator ;)
<kestas> then what is it?
<kestas> an api?
<Badness45> nah what is that
<foxiness> jeroen_, k , apt-get install wine "that is all :)" nice
<kestas> an api which emulates windows
<chaoticoz>  <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<jeroen_> foxiness: that worked for me
<chaoticoz> what shall i put for options? :o
<_hp_> chaoticoz, add this line: /dev/hdb2 MOUNTPT ntfs defaults,umask=0000 0 0
<chaoticoz> (sorry for paste :x)
<chaoticoz> ok thx :D
<TeamMCC> anyone here use(d) freenet?
<_hp_> chaoticoz, options should be defaults,umask=0000
<kestas> with wine you can emulate solitair!
<chaoticoz> ok
<kestas> thats about it but hey
<kestas> its worth it
<jeroen_> chaoticoz, paste is okay, it's just that we don't want you to paste a complete file
<_hp_> anyone here try gimpshop?
<alekandr> how would one go abouts suggestion the adding of a package into the ubuntu apt repo ?
<jeroen_> chaoticoz, that's *very* anoying
<chaoticoz> oh
<chaoticoz> yeah :>
<jeroen_> alekandr, for universe?
<alekandr> jeroen_: indeed so
<chaoticoz> how can i save the file with vi?
<dravine> :wq
<_hp_> chaoticoz, :wq
<chaoticoz> thx
<chaoticoz> :>
<kestas> its so obvious
<kestas> colon w q
<jeroen_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniverseCandidates
<kestas> colon for command
<kestas> w for write
<kestas> q for quit
<kestas> what could be easier?
<_hp_> :q!
<kestas> file>save and file>quit?
<jamesio> can you guys recommend a good gnome file manager similiar to windows explorer?
<kestas> or file>save and the cross in the top left
<jeroen_> alekandr, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniverseCandidates
<kestas> how about just using windows numb nuts?
<jeroen_> jamesio, nautilus is similar, you just need to change the settings
<chaoticoz> kestas: /quit woulkd be easier for me :)
<alekandr> jeroen_: thanks :D
<jamesio> numb nuts???
<jeroen_> jamesio, mine looks pretty similar to windows explorer
<kestas> except drag and drop is drag and crash
<karljp> gvim
<jamesio> I've used nautilus... was just hoping to get a myriad of answers and then test them all
<kestas> and copy and paste
<kestas> is copy and crash
<dravine> rox
<kestas> and click and play
<kestas> is click and crash
<jeroen_> jamesio, okay. It's somewhere in settings, you need to click something IIRC. Not sure where though
<dravine> and click and SHUT THE FUCK UP
<jamesio> kestas, can you say anything positive?  all you've done in here is bitch.
<dravine> we get that everything you do crashes
<dravine> maybe it's a PEBKAC issues kestas
<jamesio> jeroen_, thanks.  I'll play with the settings.  ever use any others like it?
<_hp_> jamesh, nautilus is pretty much like windows explorer if you change information to tree
<jeroen_> jamesio, _hp_ is right
<chaoticoz> how can i unmount a disk?
<jeroen_> chaoticoz, umount /dev/hdb2
<kestas> hahah
<jamesio> _hp_, I did that.  I was hoping people used other similiar apps... there might just be another out there that I'm not familiar with.
<chaoticoz> thx :D
<dave_> anyone have any sucess getting webmin to work? I can't get access to the setup page
<kestas> how do I uhhhh make it look and act like windows?
<kestas> and run windows programs?
<kestas> and not crash?
<jamesio> kestas, you're an idiot.
<zxc> if I just want to open a "Mathematica" executables (shell file?) in terminal how do I do it?
<zxc> don't I just cd to the directory and type "Mathematica" which is the filename?
<kestas> because Im not using your oh so leet os?
<chaoticoz> 1 more question: :/ how can i set the mounted disk so i can open it as normal user?
<jeroen_> zxc if they're in your home, or any directory in which you can execute files, use ./executablefilename
<jamesio> kestas, what os???  windows or ubuntu?  I use both.
<dravine> kestas, you are why stem cell research should be allowed, because it's evident that you're a waste of carbon
<xilch|w> kestas: to run windows apps you need wine
<AirWays> Hmm
<kestas> thanks xilch|w
<AirWays> How I can update my Warty to Hoary?
<zxc> mathematica cannot determine operating system.
<AirWays> I dont have X-server
<kestas> but how do I stop it crashing?
<karljp> or just make it work a bit faster
<_hp_> chaoticoz, you have your options wrong, in /etc/fstab make sure that the options are defaults,umask=0000
<jeroen_> AirWays, look at the wiki
<chaoticoz> yeah
<karljp> mine just decided to not copy all the files I'd selected to the other drive
<chaoticoz> but when i try with /mount
<AirWays> URL?
<kestas> when I type apt-get wine it says
<chaoticoz> i dont want to reboot atm :/
<kestas> 'get windows dipshit
<kestas> whats up with that?
<jeroen_> kestas, apt-get install wine
<kestas> ahhh
<karljp> you got the special version of wine.
<geogeo> hey hey
<karljp> ACME::Insulteh::User
<geogeo> I've got another question \o/
<geogeo> about printers
<karljp> hows this one look geo?
<jeroen_> geogeo, heyhey
<karljp> got 5hours now?
<geogeo> i dunno karljp
<geogeo> we'll see
<geogeo> it seems like it doesn't change anything
<kestas> let me guess; how can I use printers which are plug and play in windows?
<karljp> what does the battery estimate say at least?
<kestas> its easy geogeo
<geogeo> I've gained 15 minutes power
<kestas> type apt-get supsd
<kestas> *cupds
<geogeo> cupsd ?
<frankps> Anyone here with Hula experience under Ubuntu
<jamesio> kestas, don't offer help if you're going to call people stupid.
<karljp> and if cupsd wasn't installed by default, how did you manage that?
<xilch|w> AirWays: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<chaoticoz> _hp_ : still there?
<gazzie> helpoc, i had fglrx installed ok the other, fgl_glxgears running OK, now it's gone back to that mesa thing
<geogeo> I've got cupsd
<geogeo> my printer isn't on the list
<gazzie> i let my friend fiddle with something to get quakeworld working and he's reset it somehow
<gazzie> :P
<jeroen_> geogeo: system -> administration -> printing didn't help?
<_hp_> chaoticoz, yes
<chaoticoz> cool
<jeroen_> gazzie, check your xorg.conf
<Dutch> crimsun, you there again ?
<chaoticoz> so how can i do it with /mount?
<jeroen_> gazzie, change ati in fglrx
<geogeo> it's okay for the battery karljp
<geogeo> time is increasing =] 
<geogeo> jeroen_,  ?
<karljp> good good :)
<geogeo> my printer isn't on the list
<kestas> haha
<kestas> course it isnt
<_hp_> chaoticoz, what are you looking to do?
<kestas> this is linux after all
<geogeo> I have to use turboprint ?
<jeroen_> geogeo, what printer is it
<geogeo> i560 (canon)
<chaoticoz> mount a hdd to let normal user use it :o
<kestas> okay okay geogeo
<chaoticoz> w/o restarting
<jeroen_> kestas, what you say is useless
<kestas> heres how you do it: rm -rf *
<jeroen_> kestas, this is a support channel
<kestas> and install windows
<jeroen_> don't listen to kestas
<jamesio> can someone get rid of him?
<geogeo> this is not funny kesta
<kestas> its not that hard
<geogeo> s
<gazzie> what is     Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"
<gazzie>     Driver                              "fglrx"
<_hp_> chaoticoz, did you edit your fstab correctly? becuase if you did you can just do umount -a and then  mount -a
<kestas> I guarentee it will work straight away
<Dutch> kestas is just a poor troll looking for attention.. disregard him.
<chaoticoz> oh
<kestas> seriously
<jeroen_> Amaranth, bob2 crimsun daniels tritium (ops) please kick kestas; he's being a bitch
<geogeo> don't reboot, just mount -a
<geogeo> sudo mount -a
<karljp> pmount!
<chaoticoz> works! :D
<chaoticoz> thx alot
<chaoticoz> :)
<geogeo> so jeroen_ do you know a solution for the printer ?
<Amaranth> jeroen_: I'll keep an eye on him.
<jeroen_> gazzie, that's okay
<tritium> jeroen_, what's going on?
<karljp> just some mild trollage
<jeroen_> tritium: read the stuff kestas said
<Amaranth> tritium: He is telling people to rm -rf * and install windows, just your average troll.
<geogeo> ahha my trackpoint doesn't work anymore
<geogeo> battery is increasing
<jeroen_> geogeo, no
<tritium> kestas, please...
<geogeo> but trackpoint disappeared ahah
<geogeo> kestas, we say u re not funny
<geogeo> not even nasty, just a jerk
<Amaranth> ignore him and he'll leave
<whyz> oi, where's the equivalent of /etc/modules.conf in ubuntu?
<xilch|w> sheesh - relax people, it's not like people are buying into kestas' crap
<_hp_> if you want to install windows you don't have to do rm -rf *, you can just put the windows cd in and tell it to format everything
<os|gaz> restarting X fixed that...
<geogeo> definitively Amaranth
<os|gaz> i have another qurey though, i'm trying to run Fuhquake-GL (quakeworld client)
<os|gaz> and i'm getting really crappy FPS
<Dutch> geogeo, disregard him.. You are giving him exactly what he want.. The attention he can't get out in real life.
<os|gaz> like 2/3 FPS :P
<os|gaz> when i load fuhquake it says it is still using mesa
<jamesio> dutch, that's funny.
<os|gaz> http://ninjapirates.net/fuhquake116.jpg <--
<fep> i need help to configure my mouse, i have a genius with net-scroll, that's is connected on the serial port, not on ps2, somone nows how i solve this?
<geogeo> it's okay, i cant see him anymore dude
<os|gaz> lie there
<os|gaz> any ideas?
<Amaranth> osity: run this in a terminal 'glxinfo | grep Direct'
<os|gaz> fglrxinfo reports back as it shoul do.
<Seveas> fep, have you searched the forums?
<Amaranth> err, os|gaz
<fep> yep
<chaoticoz> _hp_ : is there a good mp3 player coming with ubuntu=
<gazzie> :)
<chaoticoz> ?*
<xilch|w> bunch of crybabies
<gazzie> nothing came up Amaranth
<fep> there's was just help of other kinds of mouss
<geogeo> so, nobody knows how to install a printer which isn't in cupsd ?
<geogeo> I'll have to spend time on it !
<kestas> trollage xilch|w
<tritium> Amaranth, thanks...
<kestas> trollage
<_hp_> chaoticoz, check out the Music Player in Apps > sound and video, much like itunes... you can also try xmms
<Seveas> fep, so you must have found: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3839.html
<Amaranth> gazzie: sorry, it's a small d: 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<zxc> how do you change the program which default opens say opens .mp3?
<Seveas> fep, just replace xserver-xfree86 with xserver-xorrg
<Fackamato> Can anyone help me with NFS?
<Seveas> fep, just replace xserver-xfree86 with xserver-xorg
<kestas> much like itunes except it thinks every mp3 with a slightly different idv2 tag is a different album
<Seveas> zxc, system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<fep> hmm, i was tryng in the hoarin forum ;)
<Fackamato> I've set up hosts.allow and exports, and nfs-kernel-serevr, modules are loaded, I can telnet to port 139, but the other computer gets "access denied" when trying to mount :/
<chaoticoz> thx again _hp_ :)
<fep> tnk u :))
<karljp> anyone know how to give a fat32 volume a volume name?
<Seveas> yw
<gazzie> direct rendering: Yes
<kestas> 139 is SMB Fackamato
<karljp> so it doesn't just pop up as"200gig media" and be mounted as /media/usbdisk?
<Amaranth> gazzie: hrm, no idea then
<kestas> boot up into Windows karljp
<gazzie> problem seems to be that fuhquake is using mesa instead of fglrx.. if that makes sense to you
<kestas> its much easier from there
<chaoticoz> _hp_ may i query you?
<gazzie> not sure i've got the terminology
<chaoticoz> so much chat in here, hard to see what you write :)
<jeroen_> chaoticoz, _hp_ I suggest beep-media-player. it's xmms but better :p
<chaoticoz> :o
<Amaranth> tritium: I'll let you decide on this one, I'm still new. :)
<karljp> thanks for the tip kestas! that sounds like exactly what I was looking for
<geogeo> beep doesn't work on my computer
<geogeo> it's strange..!
<_hp_> i'm pretty content with rythmbox
<kestas> Im here to serve karljp ;)
<karljp> geo: did you change beep to output esd?
<geogeo> yeah
<karljp> it tries alsa by default and will freeze
<_hp_> only thing that bothers me is that i can't send it to the tray, like gaim
<karljp> hmm, oh well then :)
<geogeo> ajaj
<TeamMCC> anyone here used freenet ?
<Amaranth> chaoticoz: That's why we put the name of who we're talking to in front of our messages. Makes it easier to follow.
<geogeo> and anybody knows a good player like rythmbox ?
<geogeo> (another)
<chaoticoz> :o
<geogeo> some itunes like
<jeroen_> _hp_, i like muine, it's great and it goes on the tray
<kestas> itunes
<kestas> oh wait thats not on linux
<Fackamato> kestas: doh
<kestas> damn
<jeroen_> _hp_, it also displays the covers of albums
<Amaranth> kestas: I'm working on that.
<_hp_> jeroen_, itunes-like interface?
<geogeo> yeah
<Amaranth> _hp_: Not even close to iTunes-like
<geogeo> oh
<geogeo> sorry.
<kestas> well I guess he could use winamp 5
<jeroen_> _hp_, never used itunes, so I don't know
<kestas> oh wait no, thats not on linux either
<Amaranth> _hp_: It's much better.
<kestas> damn
* jeroen_ ignores kestas
<JairunCaloth> heh, I was just about to look and see if there was a winamp port for linux... :(
<Seveas> JairunCaloth, there is
<kestas> hahahah
<karljp> xmms/beep are pretty similar
<Amaranth> JairunCaloth: Winamp 3 worked on Linux.
<Seveas> it's called beep-media-player
<sig> mpxp rocks
<sig> heh
<jeroen_> _hp_, http://muine.gooeylinux.org/muine.png
<kestas> is there a windows port for linux?
<JairunCaloth> winamp 3 is good
<sig> mxpx I mean
<JairunCaloth> do the plugins work?
<jeroen_> JairunCaloth, yes
<Amaranth> kestas: Yeah, it's called PieceOfShit 0.0.1
<_hp_> i'll give it a shot
<jeroen_> JairunCaloth, no, not sure; skins work
<kestas> with a mere 3 hours of configuration you bet!
<kestas> I bet it is Amaranth
* Amaranth stops feeding the troll and ignores him
<kestas> and I bet it's GPL
<Amaranth> If anyone else thinks he is getting out of hand ping me and I'll silence him.
<JairunCaloth> jeroen: so plugins may not, but skins work
<_hp_> i thought he was kicked out
<jeroen_> JairunCaloth, I don't know about plugins, but skins work
<kestas> I bet its called PINAPOS (PINAPOS Is Not A Piece Of Shit)
<Amaranth> _hp_: I never kick, I just +q (so they can't talk)
<jeroen_> JairunCaloth, you could check the XMMS and/or the beep-media-player website
<karljp> and it has a cuty pineapple logo
<kestas> and I bet the developers thought the recursive acronym was very clever
<jeroen_> Amaranth, that's more annoying than kick :p
<GNAM> our PIL is 0.5% down
<_hp_> were i an op he would be glined from the planet earth (bash.org quote)
<Seveas> Amaranth, by all means, please silence him...
<Xanadu> hey peeps
<jeroen_> hi
<Xanadu> whats happening?
<Dutch> Amaranth.. Kick his butt back to kindergarten please..
<jamesio> amar, I second the notion.
<jeroen_> Xanadu, we're requesting "kick kestas"
<jeroen_> Xanadu, it's a fun game, you should join ;)
<Xanadu> are any of the sysops awake?
<jeroen_> Xanadu, yes
<tritium> everyone is capable of /ignoring him
<sig> I really don't see what he has done wrong?
<sig> oh well
<sig> tritium: exactly
* kestas was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
* _hp_ rejoices
<Xanadu> well there he goes
<Xanadu> and here he comes
<Amaranth> And there he is.
* Dutch hoists a Tuborg for Amaranth
<Amaranth> Just ignore him.
<_hp_> hm.... muine doesn't add songs
<jeroen_> what's a Tuborg?
<JairunCaloth> can winamp skins be made to on XMMS?
<Xanadu> can't u kline him>
<jeroen_> _hp_, no?
<jeroen_> JairunCaloth, yeah
<sig> jeroen_: sounds weird
<AirWays> Hmm, so how I can update my Warty to Hoary?
<JairunCaloth> sweet
<_hp_> i import a folder and nothing shows up
<sig> jeroen_: looks like electronic greeting cards
<jeroen_> AirWays, wiki
<sig> http://www.tuborg.com/green.html
<AirWays> Wiki?
<jeroen_> sig, what?
<Xanadu> AirWays: through synaptic change all the warties to hoaries
<JairunCaloth> what's the difference between a .gz and a .bz2
<Xanadu> AirWays then update
<_hp_> oh, i see, how do i get it show all of the songs in the playlist?
<jeroen_> JairunCaloth, both are compressed
<Seveas> AirWays: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Xanadu> AirWays then apply
<jeroen_> _hp_, "add song"?
<sig> jeroen_: cool ass site actually
<Amaranth> JairunCaloth: different compression techniques
<kestas> seriously: in the time I have been here about 30% of the questions have been about how to get Windows like behaviour in linux
<kestas> does that not bother anyone?
<AirWays> Okay...
<kestas> does that not seem silly?
<Seveas> kestas, you bother more people...
<JairunCaloth> jeroen: different programs then?
<AirWays> Is that dangerious?
<AirWays> Is there some danger to my files can be destory?
<Xanadu> AirWays no it's pretty safe
<AirWays> Okay
<AirWays> I'll try that...
<Xanadu> AirWays use Seveas' line
<AirWays> I hope that is safe :)
<jeroen_> JairunCaloth, they've been compressed with another method
<karljp> there's a reason people want windows like behaviour
<JairunCaloth> I've got my windows drive mounted so I can access them
<AirWays> Jes
<Seveas> kestas, people are used to some behaviour, what's bad for wanting to keep that behaviour?
<AirWays> But
<karljp> that's a strong point of windows
<karljp> that's why it sells
<AirWays> Should I close my psyBNC:s +
<_hp_> jeroen_, it's working, how do i get it to show all of the songs in the playlist?
<FlyingSquirrel32> How do I install a theme into gnome?
<Xanadu> Airways your what???
<jeroen_> _hp_, what do you mean?
<Dutch> BBL
<jeroen_> http://muine.gooeylinux.org/muine.png
<AirWays> My psyBNCs ?
<AirWays> I have psyBNC in my server
<Amaranth> _hp_: Queue up all the songs/albums
<AirWays> Should I stop it?
<jeroen_> _hp_, does it look like that? http://muine.gooeylinux.org/muine.png
* darkaudit likes amaroK because it *doesn't* behave like Media Player :p :)
<Xanadu> Airways dunno what it does but probably not
<flevour> hi all
<_hp_> jeroen_, yeah, i got it.. just select all albums
<karljp> that's an odd reason to like something
<karljp> though there are definitely aspects of mediaplayer that are horrible
<JairunCaloth> how can I find out what packages are installed on my system?
<flevour> does anyone have problems with printing lately?
<AirWays> So I should close?
<_hp_> FlyingSquirrel32, drag and drop into theme manager
<ubuntu> just try out ubuntu it is wondefull
<jeroen_> JairunCaloth, run synaptic
<Seveas> JairunCaloth, dpkg -l
<tritium> JairunCaloth, dpkg -l
<flevour> gnome-cups-manager sounds a little buggy
<Amaranth> ubuntu: Glad you like it.
<Xanadu> Airways no you can keep using ubuntu while it downloads the upgrades - it'll take quite a while
<Seveas> or in synaptic: filter on installed packages JairunCaloth
<jeroen_> JairunCaloth, synaptic -> status -> installed
<ubuntu> yes it is wonderfull just insert the cd
<karljp> gah, cp -a for 73k files is taking forrrrr evvvvvverrrr
<darkaudit> karljp: Media Player will mess about with the ID3 tags by default...
<karljp> well, I only use media player for playing videos
<karljp> and it does that mroe relibaly than anything I've found on linux yet
<ubuntu> and it starts itself and eveithinh is working
<flevour> i configure my printer through it, but it keeps sending gibberish to printer
<karljp> I used winamp for mp3s
<_hp_> i think i'll completely remove windows xp as soon as i get photoshop installed on linux
<kestas> not likely
<karljp> hehe, good luck
<karljp> which photoshop?
<Seveas> _hp_, have you tried the gimp?
<Fator_Dee> _hp_: gimp is not enough?
<FlyingSquirrel32> _hp_, but what I downloaded is a tar.gz? I drag the entire file?
<karljp> gimp is not enoguh
<Xanadu> what is PsyBNC anywayz?
<darkaudit> _hp_: GIMP :)
<ubuntu> microsoft finally get more players
<karljp> no adjustment layers :(
<karljp> gimp is "one day" software.
<Seveas> Xanadu, an IRC bouncer, sort of IRC proxy
<_hp_> i've tried gimp, it doesn't play good with the psds i have so far, plus i like photoshop
<Xanadu> oooh
<tritium> _hp_, use winetools, and you can install photoshop
<Fator_Dee> karljp: explain "one day" software?
<Xanadu> guess he closed it then since he's dissapeared
<karljp> tritium: can you get photoshop cs installed?
<_hp_> tritium, i bought crossover... simpler
<karljp> I had heard you could get 7, but not cs.
<tritium> _hp_, okay
<darkaudit> xine + w32codecs plays 99.9% of videos I have... and mplayer takes care of the rest...
<_hp_> cs works nice, cs2 doesn't
<tritium> karljp, I have not tried.  I don't own any commercial software.
<karljp> fator: it will be excellent one day, but not today
<Xanadu> you guys know that there's a photoshop frontend for Gimp?
<karljp> xanadu: that's just a look/feel
<_hp_> Xanadu, google gimpshop
<Fator_Dee> karl: ok
<karljp> it doesn't actually give you the missing things
<jeroen_> Xanadu, what front-end?
<karljp> fator: it is heading in good directions though :)
<Xanadu> like they said gimpshop
<karljp> like linux in general
<jeroen_> Xanadu, yeah, didn't see that
<FlyingSquirrel32> _hp_, ok and uninstall??
<Xanadu> basically same menu structure as photoshop so u can find yer way around easily jeroen_
<karljp> it's slowly starting to be borderline usable as a desktop os.
<Fator_Dee> karljp: well, I know what kind of software it is, 'cause I have used it for a long time :-p
<tritium> Seveas, are you using a bouncer or proxy?
<_hp_> FlyingSquirrel32, remove theme?
<kestas> who cares that its no good? its heading in good directions
<Fator_Dee> karljp: and I've been totally pleased with it
<Seveas> tritium, no
<darkaudit> Xine has a skim feature... I haven't seen any other player that does that, in linux or XP
<zxc> Seveas, that only gives you the option for preferred apps for mail and internet :/
<FlyingSquirrel32> _hp_, yes, how do I remove a theme?
<tritium> Seveas, ah, I've got irssi-proxy running on my home server
<Seveas> zxc, ok, them try right click on the mp3 file
<Seveas> tritium, i don't have a home server :)
<kestas> shouldnt you be using ogg?
<tritium> Seveas, oh, okay :)
<Seveas> but with a bit of luck i'll have a home clusteer in a few weeks :)
<kestas> mp3 is for luz0rs
<tritium> nice, Seveas
<karljp> mp3 is for users
<_hp_> what's the appled for the systray where gaim and muine reside?
<Fator_Dee> _hp_: system tray?
<Seveas> notification area _hp_
<kestas> mp3 is commercially owned
<darkaudit> try to find a COTS portable player that supports ogg
<nash> how can i install xorg devellopment headers ?
<_hp_> arrr. i just i want to move the system tray to the bottom right instead of top right
<Seveas> nash xlibs-dev?
<jeroen_> _hp_, just remove it and add it on the bottom?
<jeroen_> _hp_, then move it around to the left
<Seveas> jeroen_, not needed
<Seveas> just unlock it
<nash> Seveas, i don't see xlibs dev
<_hp_> weird, it works
<Seveas> and then move it :)
* _hp_ lacks common sense
<Seveas> nash what do you need to cimpile?
<Seveas> compile even...
<nash> yeahconsole
<zxc> Seveas, hmm, anyway to get it so when I double click on the icon it opens my preferred music app?
<karljp> anyone know how to get the desktop contents flyout?
<nash> any ideas ?
<jeroen_> zxc, right mouse button -> open with.. -> select your favorite app -> "always open with"
<tritium> flyout?
<Xanadu> nash i don't see it either - guess you'll have do download
<zxc> jereon_, where's the "Always open with" bit?
<Seveas> nash, apt-get install xlibs-dev
<karljp> on xp you can click on a button in the start bar and get a flyout menu (popout) with all the items on your desktop
<jeroen_> zxc, sorry
<jeroen_> zxc, you need "properties"
<Seveas> it's there, even in main
<jeroen_> zxc, then "open with" and select it
<BrianB04> Hey, I got a bit of a problem with Ubuntu. Connecting to anything on the internet is extremely slow, seems to be the DNS lookup takes forever, what's going on?
<zxc> ah k cool thanks jeroen_
<nash> However the following packages replace it:
<nash>   xutils
<nash> E: Package xlibs-dev has no installation candidate
<Seveas> BrianB04, maybe a hickup at your provider?
<BrianB04> Seveas: Wasn't doing that in Windows...
<jeroen_> BrianB04, have you tried typing in IP adresses in your browser (to check it's DNS's fault)
<Seveas> nash, hmm?? it's in hoary main...
<kestas> :)
<Xanadu> nash i got libx11-dev - maybe that's what u're looking for?
<nash> apt-get install xutils
<nash> xutils is already the newest version.
<kestas> BrianB04, why not use windows then?
<kestas> wouldnt it be easier?
<_hp_> someone -q kestas
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ apt-cache show xlibs-dev
<Seveas> Filename: pool/main/x/xorg/xlibs-dev_6.8.2-10_all.deb
<jeroen_> kestas, I wonder seriously what you're doing in #ubuntu if you're just going to say "Windows is better"
<BrianB04> Yea, it seems to be DNS lookups are taking awhile in Linux...hrmmm...
<Fator_Dee> he wants to grow to a big troll
<kestas> probably a microsoft conspiracy right guys?
<FlyingSquirrel32> _hp_, Okay, I assume I can delete the .tar file I downloaded once it installs, right?
<jeroen_> kestas, I won't join #porsche and then go say everytime someone asks something "just use a Jaguar!"
<_hp_> windows is better for some things, like games. for everything else ubuntu is better
<_hp_> FlyingSquirrel32, yeah
<darkaudit> Amaranth: k+b time I think...
<karljp> he's not doing very well
<thenuke> kestas: you unbelievable stupid
<kestas> games, and printing, and office work
<Amaranth> kestas: Please stop.
<nash> Xanadu, could you send me your source.list ?
<kestas> okay okay
<tritium> kestas, why are you running xchat on linux anyway, if Windows is so much better?
<karljp> to effectively troll he should be picking on a sly aspect of ubuntu's design
<karljp> and questioning why it was done that way
<kestas> tritium, you can get all linux apps on windows :)
<kestas> thats the best part :)
<kestas> everything on linux you can get on windows :)
<tritium> kestas, you're running linux kernel 2.6.10-5
<thenuke> yeah, like linux kernel and everything
<Fator_Dee> busted!
<kestas> or did I alter the response?
<thenuke> I would vote for kick :P If you do /last kestas
<kestas> ;)
<thenuke> you will see why we do not need this guy in here
<jeroen_> I think kestas is funny when he's being stupid
<karljp> he's really not getting the rants in response that any good troll should be chasing
<darkaudit> karljp: like what gtk does to stuff like file roller... selecting a folder in the right hand list by default and forcing the user to back up a level from where he should be in order to extract a file to where he/she *really* wants it to go...
<dabaSlon_slp>  /nick dabaSlon
<dabaSlon_slp> heh
<karljp> dark: precisely :)
<dabaSlon> kestas, go workn on your antispyware project...
<Scorpinf> can i write to ntfs partitions that i mount or should i let it be read only. ??
<darkaudit> I get the same thing in sound-juicer... if I want to use /usr/local/music, I have to select /usr/local, and then highlight music in the right hand list
<kestas> ?
<dabaSlon> sorry, wrong nick completion
<BrianB04> I wonder if it may have something to do with Comcast's rather...horrid DNS servers at the moment...should change the DNS servers to something else.
<karljp> dialogs just generalyl suck
<tritium> kestas, if you were an actual threat, I'd have dealt with you.  As it is, you're just amusing.
<dabaSlon> BrianB04: I work tech syupport for comcast...
<kestas> dealt with me how?
<jeroen_> banning you, duh, kestas
<darkaudit> bug in gtk has been fixed upstream, but according to bugzilla, it's not going to be fixed in Hoary. Now *this* is something that seiously disappoints me about Ubuntu... not fixing seious usability bugs
<Amaranth> /mode #ubuntu +q *!*@ppp170-213.lns1.per1.internode.on.net
<Amaranth> Like that.
<darkaudit> s/serious/seious
<BrianB04> dabaSlon, Been having issues lately with Comcast's DNS servers...
<karljp> dark: yeah
<Seveas> Scorpinf, you could not even write if you mount it RW :)
<karljp> it's been my big issue so far too
<karljp> I love wht they've done with it
<dabaSlon> brian, by what sign can you tell that dns lookups are taing longer?
<karljp> but hoary is only good for another few weeks
<kestas> Im just offering my support tritium
<karljp> then it just falls out of date
<dabaSlon> By not hving cleared out your cache recently?;)
<jeroen_> kestas, hack me! ip: 127.0.0.1
<BrianB04> Well, when I type like google.com, it takes roughly 30 seconds to start loading, with plain IP, it's instant.
<karljp> and no new updates til they freeze breezy
<dabaSlon> BrianB04: there were 3 days in which for abnout 3-4 hours the dns servers were not working,.
<karljp> the bright side is that instead of having woody, and then just perpertually updating
<jeroen_> darkaudit, I agree with you
<darkaudit> karljp: but that's probably my only major issue with Ubuntu specifically :)
<dabaSlon> Thatrs it about dns servers.
<karljp> you know that you can start fresh with a new release every six months
<Amaranth> There is no way kestas is running Windows, he isn't lit up like a christmas tree port wise. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.phlpa.fast.net]  by tritium
<dabaSlon> Usually, ppl hear DNS server issue, and then they think anything that they do wrong(routers, cache, not power cycling,.,,) has to do with DNS, since that is the new word they learned....
<karljp> integration and consistency leave a lot to be desired, but compared to how things were a few years ago, or even 1 year ago, it's greatly improved
<darkaudit> karljp: I'll probably go over to Breezy... but not as early as I did w/ Hoary
<karljp> so I'll put up with it :)
<karljp> yeah, breezy is going to need to be done, just not yet
<dabaSlon> do you have a router, BrianB04?
<karljp> I want wx 2.6, and grass 6
<BrianB04> dabaSlon: Yep, of course:)
<Xanadu> karljp guys what's the bug?
<xilch|w> Amaranth: when I run windows you don't see any ports open
<kestas> yeah Amaranth wth are you on about?
<darkaudit> they don't even have a testing CD out for Breezy yet, so I'm content to wait
<Amaranth> xilch|w: But you're an educated user. :)
<dabaSlon> well, remove that and see, taht is the only way you can tell, and if it is slow after you remove router, power cycle, clear out cahce, you can be more certain that it is something to do with the service,..
<Amaranth> kestas: Just messing with you.
<dr_willis> Hurry Up and wait! :P
<karljp> xanadu: I'm not sure which one in particular dark is talking about, but there are lots of dialogs that behave in inconsistent manners
<karljp> and it's annoying
<darkaudit> karljp: gimme a sec and I'll get the bugzilla #
<karljp> (I don't want to know, really)
<hawke_> darkaudit: I'm kinda curious.
<dabaSlon> BrianB04: but a DNS issue, somewhat unlikely.
<JairunCaloth> whoh.... this irc client will fix 'teh' into the
<darkaudit> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6615
* tritium hears Olivia Newton John is in head when he sees Xanadu
<hawke_> JairunCaloth: annoying, isn't it?
<dabaSlon> But possibkle, I can chat into work to ask if you want...
<karljp> jairun: welcome to xchat :)
<Xanadu> lol
<BrianB04> dabaSlon, I'm gonna test something...see what happens.
<Q_Continuum> Anyone know offhand if a Netgear FA120 USB 2.0 Ethernet Adaptor will work natively under Ubuntu Hoary 5.04?
<foxiness> can any one point me how-to active this command on startup "hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd" , am try put it on /etc/hdparm.conf like this "command_line{hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd}" is there something im missed here ?
<JairunCaloth> but sometimes I want to say 'teh' without it changing ti
<darkaudit> I like Xchat, but I'm really sold on irssi
<dabaSlon> so, what you can test is cache, power cycle, and remove router, thats abotu it...firewall as well.
<woodman> hey i'm having dependencies problems using apt-get or synaptic, anybody up on that?
<hawke_> JairunCaloth: settings, advanced, auto replace
<Seveas> woodman, libpostproc0?
<Amaranth> woodman: Are you using breezy or any non-official repositories on hoary?
<mainer> darkaudit: try jirssi(java-irssi),its nice
<woodman> i'm trying to work out probs with evolution and it's exchange connector
<dabaSlon> Hi, everyone!
<zxc> hmm, is there anyway to refresh a frozen desktop (desktop as in where the icons are)
<Q_Continuum> well, I'm gonna find out here in a second, right after I reinstall grub...letcha know in a bit..
<woodman> and install evolution-dev but get unresolved dependencies results, won't install
<Seveas> woodman, can you paste the complete error on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<woodman> yup gimme a sec
<foxiness> zxc, ctrl+R
<dabaSlon> BrianB04: they say there is no dns outage.
<dabaSlon> to their knowledge at this time.
<zxc> Foxiness, that does nothing :/...it still remains brown will no icons and no interaction x_x
<tritium> Xanadu, would you sing a line or two?  ;)
<zxc> I've tried Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, that doesn't do anything either
<karljp> http://beeroclock.net/~karl/file_browser-copyfailure-dialog.png  << that's my sort of problems
<Xanadu> go for it tritium
<mainer> zxc: ctrl+alt+backspace will restartx
<foxiness> zxc, if this notwrok with u ctrl+alt+backspasce but not forget to save ur work first than login again
<tritium> Xanadu, heh
<karljp> why did it fail, what was the actual file, and why can't I resize that window?
<woodman> it's up there
<dabaSlon> zxc, what exactly does it look like?
<Xanadu> tritium actually the nick comes from the poem, but it always makes people think of something else
<dabaSlon> zxc, and what made it look like that?
<foxiness> zxc, top than killall something
<tritium> Xanadu, ah, okay - hope it doesn't bug you
<dabaSlon> which, xanadu? there is a castle, isbnt there?
<Xanadu> tritium nah not at all
<woodman> trying to apt-get back to the failed libraries just erros on different ones
<Xanadu> dabaSlon: Kubla Khan by Samuel Taylor Coleridge
<foxiness> can any one point me how-to active this command on startup "hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd" , am try put it on /etc/hdparm.conf like this "command_line{hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd}" is there something im missed here ?
<kevin06> I am trying to use ImgSeek, but when trying to launch it from terminal I get an error about ImgSeekLib: No Module named ImgSeekLib installed. Googling for it didn't do much, and there is nothing on ImgSeek's site about this.
<tritium> http://etext.lib.virginia.edu/stc/Coleridge/poems/Kubla_Khan.html
<dabaSlon> wow. nice...havent heard anyone know anything about poetry since I moved to N.A.(dont tell me you dont know what that stands for...)
<Xanadu> it was actually a real place
<Xanadu> end of Marco Polo's journeys
<zxc> dabaslon, it happens quite a lot. I right clicked on an icon, and it went all freezy and unresponsive. then it went pure white (my bg colour). Now it is completely unresponsive, gnome is fine just the desktop. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't fix it either it just changed it from white ---> Brown (the desktop colour)
<Seveas> woodman, what happens of you try to install one of thse packages that say 'is not going to be installed'
<Seveas> ?
<dabaSlon> s, you can do otehr stuf, justs your desktop is frozen, hey?
<Xanadu> dabaSlon what does NA stand for?
<zxc> dabaslon, yes
<dabaSlon> nortyh america.
<dabaSlon> zxc thats weird.
<Xanadu> aaah
<dabaSlon> thats why I said, dont ask me that..
<woodman> same kind of error only with a different library, i've gone 5-6 steps into this and they keep on coming
<dabaSlon> :)
<Xanadu> dabaSlon where did u move from?
<zxc> dabaslon, happened more then once as well :/
<woodman> i have my /etc/apt/souorces.list if it helps
<dabaSlon> zxc, I had iother issues, not that one in particular.
<dabaSlon> Croatia. In Europe, Ex Yugolsavia.
<Q_Continuum> Mmmkay...booting in rescue mode (need to reinstall grub) I don't know which partition I should mount as the root file system.../dev/discs/disco/part{1,2,3,4}
<zxc> guess restart is all i can do :/
<Fator_Dee> zxc: your desktop is unresponsive?
<Xanadu> aah a Croatian
<zxc> Fator_Dee, yes
<dabaSlon> zxc, have you logged out back in?
<zxc> dabaslon, yes
<Fator_Dee> zxc: execute nautilus
<foxiness> zxc, i think this not like am understand on first , did change something on your home dir like .folder ?
<dabaSlon> my cpu is at 100% for some reason, for a while now...
<Seveas> woodman, it's odd since on here it installs without a charm, try aptitude -v install evolution-dev
<Xanadu> well i'm not surprised that you hear less poetry in US than Yugoslavia dabaSlon
<Fator_Dee> zxc: or look from system monitor if it's there and kill it!
<zxc> Fator_Dee, using the run command in gnome nothing appears to happen
<woodman> tried that already, same results
<dabaSlon> yeah, and btw, the trash apple it taking 20% of it, constantly, I guess its time for me to log out back in as well.
<Seveas> no more information about why it will not install?
<Badness45> which dvd player us good
<BrianB04> That solved it: DNS issue.
<gazzie> i downloaded the ati fglrx control panel, how do i run it?
<Badness45> is giood
<zxc> Fator_Dee- System monitor? How do I get that?
<dabaSlon> Xanadu: I am in canada. I guess I hang out with the wrong crowd..
<Fator_Dee> zxc: a sec
<gazzie> installed via synaptic
<Badness45> mplayer doesn't work
<dabaSlon> BrianB04: they know of a DNS issue?
<Fator_Dee> zxc: system -> system monitor
<Xanadu> dabaSlon I thought canadians were all intelligent - obviously good marketing
<mainer> probly a cron job running,although most default run-times are like 3-4a.m.,local time
<jeroen_> gazzie: fireglcontrol
<darkaudit> Badness45: I use Xine... but you have to have libdvdcss installed
<gazzie> badness try "totem dvd://" in terminal
<BrianB04> dabaSlon, I just changed my DNS servers over to what I was using during all the DNS issues back in April, instant load...
<Xanadu> Badness45 I use VLC
<gazzie> thanks jeroen_
<Badness45> where do i get the libdvdcss from
<dabaSlon> hehe, cool, I wish I could explain how that can be completely unrelated to the COmcast server, but I dont have time,...
<zxc> Fator_Dee- Not under System -> Monitor :/
<dabaSlon> Good job.
<Xanadu> Badness: apt-get install libdvdcss
<Fator_Dee> zxc: umm, it *should* be there
<dabaSlon> Xanadu: well, for one, you should see the misery the native/aboriginal ppl live in...
<woodman> i'm stumped Seveas, getting a clean evolution install is the only thing holding me back from dumping winblows
<Fator_Dee> zxc: well then, do a ps -A | grep nautilus
<kestas> isnt aboriginal reserved for australian natives?
<dabaSlon> then you should see my apartment..lol...and then you will know that there is a lot of vermin north of you,....
<dabaSlon> vermin
<mainer> or a rootkit,maybe:)
<dabaSlon> kestas, google that.
<Seveas> woodman evolution-dev is not needed to install evolution...
<Xanadu> kestas no it's not
<kestas> k
<bluszcz> hello folks
<zxc> perminder@ubuntu:~$ ps -A | grep nautilus
<zxc>  8387 ?        00:00:17 nautilus
<zxc> 14013 ?        00:00:00 nautilus
<zxc> 14309 ?        00:00:00 nautilus
<zxc> 14379 ?        00:00:00 nautilus
<zxc> 14459 ?        00:00:00 nautilus
<zxc> 14463 ?        00:00:00 nautilus
<dabaSlon> Its like a race/
<Badness45> in terminal it says don't n how to handle
<Fator_Dee> zxc: no paste :-p
<Xanadu> dabaSlon I'm not in the US (thank god)
<Fator_Dee> zxc: kill those numbers
<foxiness> can i highlight syntax on shall and how ?
<jeroen_> hello bluszcz
<dabaSlon> right, k, let me read some of these questions.
<zxc> How?
<Fator_Dee> zxc: kill "number"
<Fator_Dee> zxc: you might have to use sudo
<foxiness> sorry shell - shall
<kestas> killall nautilus
<kestas> geez
<klaym> hello people! could someone list me some optional desktop environments for Ubuntu that would be very lightweight, and with a nice mouse-2nd-button-menu-navigation thing instead of two panels on the desktop, as there are in Gnome.
<foxiness> zxc, killall nautilus
<woodman> yup i know, i have it installed but am not able to use the global address list on e2k3 server. found this link https://mams.melcoe.mq.edu.au/zope/mams/pubs/Installation/evolution-exchange
<jeroen_> klaym, XFCE
<kestas> hahah XFCE is real lightweight
<Seveas> klaym, XFCE, ICEwm, fluxbox
<woodman> that seems like it makes sense, i'm using hoary and evo 2.2.1
<foxiness> klaym, xfce4.2
<dabaSlon> zxc, teh desktop is a little weird now...
<foxiness> kestas, and nice
<mainer> klaym: xfce 4.2.1-2 from http:os-cillation.de   not an ubuntu pkg(be warned),but the most current xfce release
<Xanadu> dabaSlon why'd u move to somewhere so sucky?
<Q_Continuum> yaaaay
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, trekkie?
<dabaSlon> mine, for example. every thing got deleted, and my trash bin is working 20% of a P4 2.2....so...
<foxiness> im like the way xfce4.2 act like on firefox
<Q_Continuum> yeah
<zxc> I think it's all killed now, the -ps thingy shows nothing
<klaym> ok I'll try XFCE, but I'll play it safe and download an ubuntu supported version from apt
<dabaSlon> Xanadu: its pretty ok here, plus personal reasons, of ruin in a country like Croatia at this time.
<tritium> Xanadu, not sure what you'd find so bad about living here.
<Q_Continuum> the Netgear FA120 USB ethernet adaptor works out-of-the-box with Linux :-)
<kestas> !!
<karljp> gurhhh the apt-get update gui thing won't let me use it's scroll bars or let me resize it
<Xanadu> tritium just going on dabaSlon's opinion - never been as far north in North America as Canada
<Fator_Dee> zxc: restart nautilus now
<foxiness> Q_Continuum, good to hear
<kestas> killall -HUP nautilus
<kestas> to restart it
<Zambba_> I have a problem with scandinavian characters and ssh/irc.
<Seveas> hmm, what would happen if you sent noautilus a SIGSEGV :)
<zxc> Fator_Dee- Back to normal thanks ^^. So killall nautilus, restart nautilus everytime it happens?
<Xanadu> tritium don't really have an opinion of it - but i do know i wouldn't like to live somewhere so cold
<tritium> Xanadu, I mean the US specifically
<Fator_Dee> zxc: yes
<Q_Continuum> it's bad that i had to figure it out though, means the interal one doesn't work >.< (broken somehow..)
<Xanadu> tritium oh i don't really like the States
<crimsun> mainer: come again?
<jeroen_> Zambba_, you might have more success in #ubuntu-langcode, where langcode is the 2 letter code for scandinavia
<foxiness> Q_Continuum, is there like that pc-card "bluetooth" one work out of the box
<dabaSlon> well, no its not very bad, but its like not something special, you know, a country...has resources, has work, low unemployment, and yet, over half the ppl live under the poverty line, but, yeah...
<Q_Continuum> huh?
<Xanadu> tritium I like New York and Seattle but you can keep the rest
<Zambba_> jeroen_: Well #ubuntu-fi is dead ;)
<Zambba_> almost
<tritium> Xanadu, oh, that's too bad
<jeroen_> Zambba_, ah, okay
<Q_Continuum> I dunno.  I got nothin that's bluetooth.
<Badness45> <Xanadu>: where do i get vlc from
<Xanadu> Badness45 Synaptic
<Zambba> I don't want to use UTF-8.
<mainer> crimsun:??
<pierro> what's the print network type to use for accessing to a Windows print ?
<Amaranth> Badness45: apt-get install vlc
<crimsun> mainer: what do you mean by not in Ubuntu?
<Badness45> imma try it
<Xanadu> tritium where do you live?
<Seveas> pierro, SMB
<foxiness> time to go c l8r
<foxiness> thanks Q_Continuum
<tritium> Xanadu, New Mexico
<Badness45> i am in Newyork
<tritium> Xanadu, temporarily in Indiana
<mainer> i said the os-cillation release is most current,because of xfld-desktop,my opinion,if i'm wrong,i stand corrected,n.p.
<Xanadu> tritium never been to either so i'll withhold judgement ;)
<Xanadu> New York is a very kewl city
<crimsun> mainer: the os-cillation release has several bugs that jani and I fixed in Ubuntu Hoary's Xfce packages.
<Badness45> yup
<Xanadu> but as any New Yorker will tell you, it's not part of the US - it's independent ;P
<crimsun> mainer: 4.2.1.1+cvs
<karljp> Zambba, you still having problems?
<pierro> Seveas, why do i've to chose a driver for the print ? won't it use the windows driver ?
<mainer> worked fine for me,but,i stand corrected,i didn't know,maybe you should post it in the topic:)
<dabaSlon> well, you can only asy about N.A. that it is a place where everyone is looking omnly after themselves, and that some ppl ill be like, Yeah, its great, and feredom, blah blah, since they have money, but, another half of the ppltion, is under the poverty line, trailer parks, and so on.
<karljp> you probably just want to change the settings for your irc client
<kestas> sorry pierro you still have to use the driver
<Zambba> karljp: Not anymore, I changed Konsole's settings.
<Seveas> pierro, not really
<kestas> let me save you some time pierro : its not gonna work
<crimsun> mainer: it's fairly well-known; the packages are in universe. (xfce4)
<Q_Continuum> What's the easiest way to install the OpenOffice.org 2.0 beta?  Do I need to compile from source, or is it in one of the repositories?
<karljp> ok, if you've got it how you want it cool
<karljp> (but use UTF8!)
<Seveas> neither do the windows machines that print via smb pierro, all pc's must have the driver installed
<Badness45> they have a new hoary out right i installed it and my graphic card didn't agree with it so i have warty
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, it's in universe
<Q_Continuum> thanks.
<pierro> do the windows machin have smb installed ?
<crimsun> Q_Continuum: actually it's in main
<kestas> nope
<dabaSlon> Q_Continuum: did you hear they started using Java now, which makes it somewhat unsuitable for OSS>
<ggeller> My Ubuntu 5.04 install is failing.  It goes through reformatting the hard drive, etc. then hangs when it gets to a screen that says "Installing the Ubuntu base system 6% Retrieving bsdutils..."
<Badness45> can i use the live cd to see if it works now
<kestas> you have to install it
<mainer> i don't trust universe since the 2.6.11.6(?) kernel fiasco,just me
<Xanadu> Badness45 which card?
<Badness45> nvida
<Badness45> laptop
<Q_Continuum> They've been using Java forever..
<crimsun> mainer: what fiasco?
<Badness45> and my wireless too
<karljp> badness: I couldn't get my wireless to work on the livecd
<karljp> you were on a live cd?
<kevin06> Anyone know how to fix the error ImgSeekLib :No module called ImgSeekLib installed? How do I install it?
<Xanadu> Badness45 dump the repository drivers and install from source
<karljp> ndis just outright failed and often hung on the livecd
<mainer> i used tthem and they locked up all the time,it's a known bug according to ubuntu
<Badness45> nh
<Badness45> nah
<Badness45> i have warty
<Seveas> crimsun, the 2.0 beta isn't :)
<JairunCaloth> will rar make .zip files?
<mainer> on some h/w anyway
<LarstiQ> ggeller: I had that too with a incomplete iso, running md5sum revealed the checksum not matching up
<Xanadu> Badness45 warty aint bad either ;)
<Q_Continuum> with regards to the OoO.org controversy - people are complaining because it currently needs sun's java because the OSS versions of Java aren't current enough.
<crimsun> mainer: that was not a 2.6.11 kernel, it's an _unsupported_ bk snapshot
<mainer> right
<Badness45> i was just saying if i used the hoary live to see if they fix the video card and wireless in that OS
<ggeller> LarstiQ:  Good idea.  I'll check the md5 sum.
<dabaSlon> Q_Continuum: so you ex[pect it to be something that will be worked out in the near future?
<crimsun> mainer: just as there's an supported 2.6.12 bk snapshot now in Breezy universe
<pierro> what's the syntax for 'host' while configurint a smb windows print ? {windows machin name} ?
<dabaSlon> I mean, is it expected...
<crimsun> an unsupported ^
<mainer> its universe,universe ias all un-supported,correct?
<dabaSlon> not you...
<Xanadu> Badness45 I'm waiting patiently for them to support my ide raid
<crimsun> mainer: correct
<Q_Continuum> it's a matter of the OSS java implementations to have all the stuff implemented - which is what RMS said - people claim he was saying otherwise.
<kestas> pierro, let me know when you give up
<Seveas> pierro, depends on where you configure it, via the gui it's just the hostname or ip address
<Q_Continuum> Some people are blowing it out of proportion.
<pierro> i'm using the gui
<Q_Continuum> It's easier for the devs for OoO.org/Staroffice to use Java then write their own API, and since Java basically runs on anything, it just works.  *shrugs*
<dabaSlon> Q_Continuum: well, glad that is not a real issue, end...
<mainer> crimsun:cool,didn't know about the breezy kernel,thanks
<crimsun> Seveas: OO.o2 isn't what?
<Q_Continuum> I don't see a problem running Java...
<dabaSlon> not that I use OOo that much, though, especially on Linux...
<Seveas> crimsun, it's not in main
<Q_Continuum> what do you use dabaSlon?
<Badness45> later guys i have to go to work
<Xanadu> later Badness45
<crimsun> Seveas: check apt-cache policy openoffice.org2
<sig> me too
<dabaSlon> Q_Continuum: gedit, vi:( I dont really prepare texts as such...
<Xanadu> i gotta go watch TV
<sig> I hate work and I hate swing shift
<Seveas> crimsun, it says hoary/universe :)
<dabaSlon> then for .docs, i use abiword, much faster load.
<Q_Continuum> Oh, wait...I already installed it (DOH)
<Xanadu> dabaSlon you should move to SA - half of Yugoslavia's here already
<LarstiQ> Q_Continuum: Java however, does not run on basically anything
<kestas> abiword makes crappy .doc
<crimsun> Seveas: ah, hoary.
<dabaSlon> Xanadu: hehe
<crimsun>  breezy/main Packages
<sig> kestas: lol, your so negative
<Q_Continuum> ew...they need to update the version of OoO.org 2.0 that's on here...ewwwwwwwwww
<Seveas> yeah, no sane persons use breezy now ;)
<Xanadu> cheers all!
<Q_Continuum> the .79 version...it's up to .100 now
<dabaSlon> kestas: may well be, not sure, as I sadi, I dont erally prepare texts for ppl to see them,..
<crimsun> Seveas: course not :)
<Q_Continuum> this is ancient...
<sig> .doc is MSword anyways
<dabaSlon> nor spreadsheets, drawings, or such common office suite things...
<zxc> Fator_Dee, I found out what triggers it, if I right click on an icon then go to properties nautilus crashes
<Fator_Dee> zxc: yah, nautilus is kind of buggy
<kestas> yeah but does word use .swg or .abi
<dabaSlon> right...sig...
<Amaranth> Q_Continuum: In hoary it'll never be updated, in breezy they'll probably wait for 2.0 final.
<sig> kestas: who cares
<sig> I don't use MS
<Q_Continuum> *cries* the beta keeps having things fixed every two weeks...
<dabaSlon> right, anyhow, a professor would likely care.
<dabaSlon> tell  us more, crimsun:)
<dabaSlon> jj
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, they'd better do it right and simply fix all before releasing the next beta :)
<Q_Continuum> every two weeks they roll out a new beta of OoO.org 2.0, and this is like a 2-3 month old version
<pierro> hm, i'm trying to print something, i see 'job-printing' when clicking on the print icon in top-right, but nothing happens, for 3 minutes
<kestas> I want to see an OpenAccess
<karljp> it's hoary, no optional software updates
<kestas> that would truly impress me
<sig> kestas: there is one
<sig> an excellent one by OpenOffice
<mello> could someone help me uninstall LimeWire?
<sig> works awesome
<tritium> kestas, check out OpenOffice 2.0 betas, then
<Seveas> kestas, there wil be OOo base, no idea on how good it is :)
<sig> it is good
<dabaSlon> mello: I could likely..
<sig> I use the same stuff at work with both
<mello> sweet
<Seveas> so it can handle .mdb files?
<dabaSlon> did you download it, and did you perhaps follow the ubuntuguide?
<kestas> hmm well wait and see if its any good
<chaoticoz> hey guys.. can anyone help me starting ssh?
<goldfish> chaoticoz: what's up?
<kestas> fuck off everyone with all the CTCP VERSIONs already
<Seveas> chaoticoz, type 'ssh' in a terminal :)
<kestas> jeez
<tritium> kestas, please tone down the language
<sig> ssh name@ipaddress
<dabaSlon> what is ctcp?
<Seveas> kestas, just as people can ignore you, you can ignore the CTCP;s
<kestas> kk
<dabaSlon> and, why does it make you mad...
<Q_Continuum> kestas: the OoO.org 2.0 betas are quite good already :-)
<kestas> hahah everyone is CTCP VERSIONing me you tools
<kestas> hmm Ill try them out some time
<goldfish> :)
<tritium> kestas, and also don't be calling people names...come on, man
<kestas> okay okay
<Q_Continuum> *jumps on the bandwagon*
<dabaSlon> be humanity to others, kestas:-p
<kestas> right 'linux for humans'
<kestas> as opposed to what?
<Fator_Dee> kestas: how does it harm you? you fear that they are going ho h4x0r your butt :-p
<Fator_Dee> *to
<sig> kestas: dude why are you being an idiot?
<mirak> kestas: opposed to unsuable operating system
<mirak> read debian ^^
<kestas> who other than humans would use linux?
<Seveas> sig, language please...
<dabaSlon> ok, ok, but who was the wise guy??
<Fator_Dee> penguins of course
<dabaSlon> :)
<mainer> like you and xanadau dissing theu.s.,there poverty everywhere,dude,try africa,croatia for a start,lol
<Badness45> ok quick question the vlc plays good but with  no sound
<dabaSlon> Fator_Dee: :)
<ThePunisher> hi
<mirak> I was jogging around paris
<dabaSlon> badness does it freeze, do other programs produce sound?
<Badness45> no
<Badness45> yeah
<dabaSlon> yo punisher.
<Badness45> the xine
<sig> mplayer
<Badness45> but the xine doesn't play as smooth as vlc
<mirak> there is guys living under a bridge in caravans and wood house. There is rats near them. And last but not least, a train is crossing the bridge
<mirak> they live in hell
<Seveas> Badness45, is vlc's output set to esd?
<Q_Continuum> is there any performance benefits seen from switching from linux-image-i386 and linux-image-2.6.10-5-i386 to their K7 counterparts? (AMD Athlon XP)
<sig> mirak: sucks to be in paris
<dabaSlon> mirak: I feel that, same everywhere...
<sig> no such things as bums in Idaho
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, yes there is
<sig> they would die
<mirak> sig: people sucks in paris
<Badness45> how could i tell
<Gnimsh> hello
<dabaSlon> except in like, east timor or somewhere before the war...man, teh world sucks...a little.
<sig> too cold in the winter and too hot in the summer
<Q_Continuum> and how do I switch to it, just install those new packages, and select them on bootup?
* Gnimsh is installing Ubuntu for the first time.
<sig> dabaSlon: I was in East-Timor
<dataw0lf|w> correct.
<mirak> sig: I am not from orinating from paris, and I am here for studies, and I am not sure I will stay here
<jeroen_> good luck, Gnimsh
<sig> Operation Stabalize
<Gnimsh> thanks
<sig> then became Operation Warden
<chaoticoz> hey guys.. how can i install an mp3 codec for the ubuntu Music Player?
<dabaSlon> big city,
<Q_Continuum> dataw0lf, you talking to me? lol
<kestas> save yourself some time and dont bother Gnimsh
<dataw0lf|w> Q_Continuum: yes.
<Q_Continuum> mmmkay..
<dabaSlon> kestas?
<ggeller> LarstiQ:  This iso was OK, but something went wrong when I burned the CD.  I mounted the iso and did diff -r -q between the iso and the CD and found the problem.  Now burning a new CD.
<jeroen_> chaoticoz, check the wiki on "restricted"
<Q_Continuum> do I need both the linux-image-K7 and the linux-image-2.6.10-5-K7 packages?
<chaoticoz> the wiki?
<Gnimsh> kestas?
<chaoticoz> whats the wiki? :x
<Gnimsh> why is that?
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, try linux-k7
<Q_Continuum> that's what I"m doing.
<sig> Gnimsh: he has some social problems
<tritium> Gnimsh, he's just trolling...ignore him
<kestas> linux-image-k7 is dependent on the current linux-image-k7 version
<dabaSlon> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage has a search
<Seveas> it will install the kernel and the restricted modules
<sig> tritium: boot him
<kestas> its just for convenience
<sig> why allow this crap in here
<Badness45> no way to fix the sound in vlc?] 
<JairunCaloth> chaoticoz: this website is awsome http://ubuntuguide.org/
<dabaSlon> and, when you search, search for restrictedformats one word.
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, the others lixe linux-image-k7 are dummy packages needed for smooth upgrades
<Gnimsh> kk
<sig> when Ops don't boot these people it ruins channels fast
<tritium> sig, I don't think that would be appropriate right now
<sig> tritium: of course it would
<sig> he's been here all day doing this
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, so if you install linux-k7, it'll seem to install a lot, but actually it doesn't :)
<dabaSlon> just let him be...
<tritium> sig, ignore him
<Seveas> just the needed things
<Q_Continuum> it's only like 47MB for the whole thing (added one other tiny package)
<dabaSlon> who cares, Ubuntu to him as well.
<Q_Continuum> lol
<Q_Continuum> "Ubuntu to him as well." heh
<dabaSlon> Ubuntu for all...!!
<mirak> I am surprised there is not more people shooting the others in paris
<HappyFool> is there anything wrong with the package repository?
<Gnimsh> next question.  I get to the part about setting users and passwords, and what I type for the pass does not show up on the sc reen, but it does go through the process when I hit enter.  Does the installer not echo the password for security?
<kestas> is there really any performance gain in switching to a different kernel though?
<foxiness> how can i change the label of fat32 ?
<Q_Continuum> UBUNTU FOR EVERYONE!
<mirak> maybe the difference is that weapons are not legal
<HappyFool> i'm getting warnings/errors about missing files
<Q_Continuum> Everyone enjoy your Ubuntu today!  and everyday!
<Gnimsh> lol
<sig> mirak: they are here
<kestas> ubuntu for masochists
<gazzie> i can't get flash in firefox working (amd64)
<gazzie> help
<dabaSlon> mirak: that is unfortunately something particular to the states, as Moore was trying to find out...
<gazzie> :P
<Seveas> Gnimsh, it;s a security measure indeed
<Q_Continuum> gazzie: there is no flash player for amd64
<Gnimsh> cool
<mirak> dabaSlon: ys but it's unhuman
<sig> they should give out guns in Paris
<sig> :)
<dabaSlon> mubuntu for kestas
<Q_Continuum> there's a gpl'd player supposedly...but I gave up on compiling it.
<gazzie> ...
<darkaudit> ok... I'm trying to get my apt preferences to ignore backports ver of Firefox, but *just* firefox... I haven't quite got that working...
<kestas> Q_Continuum, there is a flash player for amd64
<kestas> its just not on linux
<Q_Continuum> there is?!?!?!?
<mirak> you can take the metro or rer train 2 hours a day and meet ABSOLUTELY NOBODY
<Q_Continuum> awwww
<Q_Continuum> don't get my hopes up like that man
<gazzie> so i have to put up with firefox crashing whenever i get to a flash page?
<jeroen_> Q_Continuum, gplflash is in universe
<gazzie> what the fuck :(
<mirak> nobody will ever talk to you in the metro
<dabaSlon> Q_Continuum: lol...
<kestas> gplflash!! lmao
<Q_Continuum> your best bet would be to install a 32-bit chroot and install a 32-bit version of firefox.
<sig> tritium: fantastic responses he's giving newbies
<sig> just great
* sig &
<gazzie> nothing called cplflash in my synaptic
<Q_Continuum> I tried installing GPL flash..do you realize how much crap you have to compile to install that darned thing?
<kestas> last time I tried gplflash it managed to display a piece of text moving across the screen and thats about it
<jeroen_> kestas, gplfalsh rules
<Q_Continuum> yeah gazzie it's not on the 64-bit native yet either
<gazzie> gpl even
<gazzie> lajsd'lkjsad
<Q_Continuum> I had to compile it myself
<Gnimsh> the last time I put in the password though, it didn't work when I went to log in
<kestas> that was a while ago though
<dabaSlon> mirak, its a cultural shock, the ppl were conditioned not to by long years of ex[perience, I suggest that when uin Rome, do as Romans do...
<jeroen_> Q_Continuum, it's in universe; no compile
<Q_Continuum> I stopped about 1/2 way through after beating my head on it for several hours
<mirak> flash gpl or not sucks. it's just a cpu hog
<Q_Continuum> on amd64?
<Gnimsh> I'm reinstalling
<dabaSlon> Those are big, heartless cities, man, dont get caught up.
<gazzie> not on amd64 it's not
<mirak> dabaSlon: what do they do ?
<Q_Continuum> not that I recall seeing
<kestas> yeah but how can you play bash the penguin onto mines and spikes flash game without flash?
<Q_Continuum> jeroen_, it's NOT in universe for the amd64 arch
<dabaSlon> which part?
<gazzie> root@pogo:~ # apt-cache search gplflash
<gazzie> root@pogo:~ #
<Q_Continuum> for i386 it is in universe
<gazzie> :|
<jeroen_> Q_Continuum, ahh..
<mirak> people are just pussies. they are fucking scared
<dabaSlon> th eiobg city reference is taht you can end up in the river in no time...
<LarstiQ> mirak: in paris?
<mirak> they prefer watch TV and see shit life of the others in reality shows
<mirak> lol
<mirak> am I angry ?
<kestas> youre so enlightened mirak
<mirak> :)
<Q_Continuum> amd64 gets the shaft in a bunch of areas I'm finding
<mirak> :D
<Q_Continuum> macromedia doesn't care about us
<gazzie> uhuh
<gazzie> i'm close to going back to windows
<Q_Continuum> noooo
<goldfish> nooooo
<Q_Continuum> just goto i386
<kestas> go with that instict dude
<Q_Continuum> if you have to
<dabaSlon> amd64, pc, and all non mainstream technologies do get shaffted somewhat...
<goldfish> windows 3.1 !!!!
<klaus^^^> hello
<klaus^^^> need help
<_hp_> how do i get my terminal to be transparent?
<goldfish> hi klaus^^^
<kestas> youre doing yourself a favour
<klaus^^^> how to setup an ftp server
<klaus^^^> ?
<kestas> xcompmgr
<kestas> _hp_
<mirak> gazzie: sometimes you need to take a break
* darkaudit got flipped off by a total stranger in Nice... just gave me the finger as he passed me on the sidewalk...
<ompaul> gazzie, you are going to hand back your freedom
<klaus^^^> hi goldfish
<goldfish> _hp_: u got an nvidia card?
<dabaSlon> _hp_: in the preferences under edit.
<gazzie> i just like it when stuff works first time...
<goldfish> klaus^^^: ubuntuguide.org i think tells you
<klaus^^^> how to setup an ftp server
<darkaudit> 'course I *was* wearing an Arsenal jersey :)
<HappyFool> where are the MD5 sums that apt uses to check Package.gz files?
<Q_Continuum> just install i386 if you have to Gazzie...it'll give you Ubuntu anyway, and it works quite well.
<klaus^^^> no ftp guide
<klaus^^^> just apache
<kestas> dabaSlon, that kind of transparancy blows
<dabaSlon> gazzie: yeah, choose flash over a server....
<goldfish> ah right :/
* Q_Continuum goes for a reboot to use his new optimized kernel
<kestas> you just see the desktop, you dont see the window behind
<dabaSlon> depends on what you do with your compuetr..
<gazzie> not just flash
<strikermicetto> rver irc.tin.it
<jeroen_> Q_Continuum, I use i386 on my AMD64
<kestas> I hit old ladies with it
<klaus^^^> ftp server help pls
<goofrider> why would going back to windows help?
<Seveas> klaus^^^, apt-get install vsftpd
<dabaSlon> kestas: that is the only one..in gnome...
<kestas> because its easier
<Q_Continuum> jeroen_, thats why you've got gplflash :-)
<Seveas> klaus^^^, and read its manual
<goofrider> Windows doesn't have an AMD64 flash plugin wither
<jeroen_> Q_Continuum, yes
<klaus^^^> k
<gazzie> would going to i386 mean reinstalling entire ubuntu?
<gazzie> losing settings etc?
<Q_Continuum> yeah
<kestas> dabaSlon, I dont know what youre on about
<Jalla^> my NTFS-partition is occupying my entire 160GB hdd. any suggestion for how to squeeze in ubuntu?
<goofrider> s/wither/either/
<gazzie> i have a windows xp install on this machine and flash works fine on it goofrider
<Q_Continuum> but it's better than windows :-) people might be able to help you save your settings etc
<dabaSlon> kestas: dabaSlon, that kind of transparancy blows dabaSlon: kestas: that is the only one..in gnome...
<Seveas> gazzie, you can backup your homedir though, to restore your settings...
<kestas> you can use all ubuntu apps in windows Jalla^
* Q_Continuum reboots to new kernel
<goofrider> gazzie, Flah works fine on me too (i386)
<kestas> yeah but you can use transset
<kestas> to get real transparency
<kestas> if youve got an nvidia card
<goldfish> kestas: xcompmgr and transset
<goofrider> gazzie, have u tried the flash-nonfree package in multiverse?
<goldfish> shite
<LarstiQ> kestas: not just nvidia
<goldfish> kestas: sorry :)
<kestas> and its real so you can see whats behind the window
<kestas> LarstiQ, yeah but if it aint nvidia its gonna be slow
<gazzie> there is no flash package for amd64 that i can see in multiverse
<kestas> ati linux support blows
<kestas> and who can blame them?
<LarstiQ> kestas: not in my experience
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@ppp170-213.lns1.per1.internode.on.net]  by tritium
<ompaul> kestas, in my over ten years of using the internet I have only done /ignore to two people you are such a candidate bet that makes you proud
<HappyFool> i'm having a problem with apt-get. can anyone help?
<gazzie> i have ati and amd64, great combination...
<Jalla^> <kestas> you can use all ubuntu apps in windows <- what does that mean?
<klaus^^^> where
<klaus^^^> can ai find the ftp server manual
<klaus^^^> ?
<Seveas> Jalla^, it means kestas was being a troll
<Seveas> klaus^^^, look in /usr/share/doc/vsftpd
<klaus^^^> k
<Jalla^> crazt krestas
<jeroen_> Jalla^, he's just saying bullshit
<_hp_> hm... i installed eterm through synaptic and it's not showing up in the applications menu
<goofrider> gazzie, but like I said, there probly isn't a flash plugin for XP64 either
<dabaSlon> HappyFool: go ahead and ask the question...describe it, and give us links to pastebins where we can see exact errors.
<Jalla^> well how do i squeeze in ubuntu?
<goofrider> if u can get XP64
<goofrider> LOL
<jeroen_> _hp_, use smeg or menu-editor
<Jalla^> i gott 100% ntfs
<Seveas> _hp_, that means it did not define a .desktop file :)
<HappyFool> dabaSlon: fair enough
<dabaSlon> thanks, I really aim at fairness, so Iappreciate taht:)
<jeroen_> Jalla^, QtParted, Gparted, Partition Magic, these kind of apps
<gazzie> what about java? does that work on amd64?
<gazzie> i installed it according to ubuntuguide.org
<goofrider> klaus^^^, try the dhelp or dwww package. Gr8 for looking for doco on your HD  :)
<dabaSlon> um...
<gazzie> and it doesn't work
<gazzie> :P
<dabaSlon> :)
<Jalla^> jeroen_: ain't resizing my partition kinda critical?
<Seveas> gazzie, did you download a 64-bit version of java?
<dabaSlon> gazzie, did you get a file taht says linux amd64 java?
<jeroen_> Jalla^, yep. It's dangerous
<ghais> hello guys how can i reduce the font size in the tty
<Seveas> and also: ubuntuguid is wrong wrt java!
<gazzie> shrug
<gazzie> :P
<dabaSlon> or, as well, IBM has a java that is 64 bit...is tagt a PPC n the end, the 64 processor?
<Seveas> PPC64 != AMD :)
<Seveas> it's mac
<LarstiQ> dabaSlon: ppc64 is 64 bit, but not x86 :)
<dabaSlon> ghais: preferences...
<_hp_> Seveas, how do i tell it to define a .desktop file?
<jeroen_> Seveas, not only mac
<LarstiQ> Seveas: bigger iron I'd say
<nanot3ch> How can I edit the meta data / tag data of an MP3 file in Rythmbox? When I hit edit and I want to change something, it doesnt let me...My music stuff is in my home directory, and I'm running rythmbox as a user as well....
<Seveas> _hp_, use smeg, see the forums about the menu editor
<dabaSlon> amd64 is a aPPC?
<ghais> dabaSlon: what do you mean preferences, i don't have a gdm
<LarstiQ> dabaSlon: no
<dabaSlon> well there must be a blackdown, or ibm java for amds...
<Seveas> PPC means powerpc, the processors that apple uses in their macs
<dabaSlon> yeah...duh, I know that. I am asking if the amd 64 is as well a ppc.
<LarstiQ> Seveas: and embedded ppcs, and ibm rs/6000, etc
<Seveas> LarstiQ, true
<dabaSlon> ghais: where are you trying to change this?
<Seveas> dabaSlon, no amd64 is something completely different
<dabaSlon> which terminal, wihch wm, which tty
<LarstiQ> dabaSlon: no, amd64 is x86 derived
<Gnimsh> ok I have logged into Ubuntu
<ghais> dabaSlon: i only have a terminal <bash> no graphical interface
<HappyFool> ok, my apt-get problem is summarized here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/5KerMG38.html
<Gnimsh> I'm trying to access the synaptic package monitor, but it asks for a password
<Gnimsh> My pass does not work in it
<dabaSlon> thanks...anyhow, gazzie, likely there is a java, look at IBMs site, and try to see at the wiki for restrictedformats that may tell you a link right away
<Seveas> Gnimsh, the password you use to login?
<Gnimsh> yes i tried that
<Seveas> HappyFool, this happens sometimes, usually it resolves after a few hours
<HappyFool> Seveas: ok, thanks
<Seveas> Gnimsh, are you logged in as the user you created during the install?
<Gnimsh> yes
<dabaSlon> HappyFool: add your sources list to the summary...
<Seveas> hmm, what does sudo apt-get update say?
<Gnimsh> the what?
<Seveas> dabaSlon, you can read it from the error
<Gnimsh> First time using linux, sorry
<dabaSlon> HappyFool: not that it looks like anything I would know about...
<dabaSlon> Seveas: yeah...:(
<dabaSlon> I am a newbie...
<Seveas> Gnimsh, in a terminal you type: sudo apt-get update
<ggibeau> anyone know if afs or arla will work on a amd64 system?
<Seveas> (and hit enter)
<Jalla^> any suggestions for a good win32 program that can resize my partition?
<Seveas> dabaSlon, we all were newbies once :)
<Gnimsh> I get an error msg that says "failed to run users-admin child terminated w/ 1 status
<dabaSlon> rigght, I dont feel bad about it or anything...
<HappyFool> dabaSlon: I assume Seveas is correct; presumably the repository is being updated (?)
<Seveas> Jalla^, Partition Magic is the best. But it's expensive
<darkaudit> Jalla^: Partition Magic
<Jalla^> hmmj
<dabaSlon> or you can steal it...
<dabaSlon> :-[
<Seveas> dabaSlon, yeah, but we don't encourage that in here :)
<Jalla^> i could :>
<dabaSlon> ...but dont do that, that would suck...
<dabaSlon> and so on/..
<Seveas> ;)
<Jalla^> who knows, maybe i already did
<klaus^^^> where is the conf file of that ftp server
<klaus^^^> cant find it
<dabaSlon> your ISP knows, likely.,..:)
<darkaudit> geez... clock keeps running fast... how often is it supposed to synchronize with the NTP servers if you have that option checked?
<gazzie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33869 <-- any thoughts on this
<Seveas> klaus^^^, should be in /etc/vsftpd or something
<Gnimsh> Seveas, I'm running apt get now
<Gnimsh> I think
<klaus^^^> k
<Seveas> darkaudit, daily i believe
<nanot3ch> Anyone know why I can't edit MP3 file info in Rythmbox?...(It works in XMMS...)
<Gnimsh> Seveas I went to applications, run application
<Gnimsh> is that the correct place to run it from?
<jeroen_> Gnimsh, just run synaptic
<Seveas> Gnimsh, not really
<jeroen_> System -> Administration -> synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.emirates.net.ae]  by jdub
<HappyFool> i thought his synaptic broke
<Seveas> jeroen_, that was giving problems, i'm debuggingg :)
<jeroen_> It's a graphical utitility for apt-get
<jeroen_> Seveas, ah, okay ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdims]  by jdub
<jdub> um
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<darkaudit> hail the jdub
<Seveas> Gnimsh, try applications -> system tools -> root terminal and use your password
<Gnimsh> ok
<Seveas> Gnimsh, see whether that works
<klaus^^^> is nnot in etc
<klaus^^^> where is it
<klaus^^^> ?
<Gnimsh> nothig
<Gnimsh> +n
<Seveas> klaus^^^, try dpkg -L vsftpd, that will show all files it installed. Look for the configfile...
<Seveas> Gnimsh, it won't take your password?
<Gnimsh> no
<Seveas> but you can login with it?
<guptan> any one managed to get smartlink modem working in hoary?
<Gnimsh> yes
<Seveas> Gnimsh, how long is this password?
<Gnimsh> 7 characters
<Seveas> should be enough too
<keffo> hm
* Seveas is stunned to be honest
<dabaSlon> what is teh first, third, fifth, and seventh?
<keffo> how do i install new splash screens? done it once.. dun remember
<Gnimsh> dabaSlon:  are you serious?  lol
<Gnimsh> its alphanumerica, if that makes a difference
* tritium un-stuns Seveas
<Seveas> tritium, thanks :)
<tritium> ;)
<HappyFool> you're sure you're not typing it in wrong?
<dabaSlon> Failed to run gdmsetup:
<dabaSlon>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<dabaSlon> is that it, gnimsh?
<keffo> oi?
<Seveas> any idea on this tritium, password works for logging in but not for sudo. UID 1000
<dabaSlon> keffo...just do it..
<Gnimsh> nope, dabaSlon
<dabaSlon> If not, art.gnome.org may have the faqs on it.
<tritium> Seveas, hrm, let me read scrollback
<Seveas> Gnimsh, go to applications -> system tools -> terminal
<Seveas> and in the window that opens you type: cat /etc/passwd | grep YOUR_USERNAME
<Seveas> replace YOUR_USERNAME with your actual username on that machine
* tritium sets mode +stunned on himself
<HappyFool> how about trying sudo in the terminal -- maybe the problem is with gnome-sudo ?
<Seveas> HappyFool, that'll be step 2
<keffo> hm
<HappyFool> and you might get some useful error message
<keffo> where teh hell
<Seveas> ;)
<Seveas> keffo, i'm here ;)
<Gnimsh> ok I did that
<Gnimsh> got :/home/justin:/bin/bash
<Seveas> it should say someting like justin:x:1000:1000
<keffo> just cant remember how i did install my last splashscreen ;p
<Gnimsh> yes it did that too
<Seveas> nice :)
<Seveas> now try sudo -i
<Gnimsh> It says I am not in the sudoers file, and that it will be reported
<Seveas> hmm!
<Seveas> that's too odd
<Gnimsh> Is there a way too put myself in it?
<Seveas> a hard way
<Seveas> but the installer should have done that...
<tritium> Gnimsh, this is a fresh hoary install?
<Gnimsh> yes
<tritium> As Seveas pointed out, the installer is _supposed_ to have setup the first user with sudo priveleges.  This is rather odd.
<Gnimsh> should I try reinstalling?
<Seveas> Gnimsh, do you have pen and paper nearby? I will give you some instructions to do, but you have to reboot for it
<Seveas> so write them down
<Gnimsh> I can turn on notepad
<HappyFool> Gnimsh: what does "echo $UID" say ?
<Gnimsh> k go
<Tatster> Hi , is there an Ubuntu equivalent to Group Policy controls in Windows Active Directory (for example for restricting access to Desktop settings)
<stormy73034> any one know how to configure tightvnc server after u get it from apt-get
<Seveas> Gnimsh, can i talk to you in private, that'll be easier
<Gnimsh> sure
<Gnimsh> HappyFool:  nothin
<stormy73034> tatster kindof u need to use group policy manger
<Gnimsh> a blankline
<HappyFool> that doesn't sound good
<Seveas> hmm??
<HappyFool> you typed it with capital letters, exactly as i did?
<Q_Continuum> I want to set up VNC to work remotely from the outside world - what all do I have to do?  (configure router to forward port(s) I know) anything other than that?
<Gnimsh> no
<Seveas> do that :)
<Tatster> stormy, is that install by default?
<Seveas> on linux capitalization matters
<Gnimsh> 1000
<stormy73034> tightvnc no
<Gnimsh> damn picky linux
<Q_Continuum> what's the best vnc to install for performance?
<tritium> Q_Continuum, if you use ssh tunneling, you don't even need port forwarding on the router
<HappyFool> ah, ok, my hunch doesn't pan out
<Q_Continuum> true..I got that working on windows
<stormy73034> i got it with snyptic
<HappyFool> guess the install went wrong or something. Seveas reboot it will have to be ;)
<Q_Continuum> now how would I do that tritium here on linux?
<Tatster> Stormy, What does it allow you to control?
<tritium> Q_Continuum, with the "-L" switch for ssh
<Q_Continuum> oh, when launching the client or the server?
<klaus^^^> can you give me a ftp server with gui
<klaus^^^> ?
<Q_Continuum> so when launching the vnc program I can use -L to force it to use SSH?
<mirak> if I move the kernel file, lilo can't boot it anymore is that right ?
<stormy73034> tatster gpmc let u set just about anything from control pannel access to ie restrictions
<klaus^^^> hello
<klaus^^^> ftp with gui
<klaus^^^> ?
<tritium> Q_Continuum, client side, e.g., ssh -L 5700:192.168.1.100:5700 -N -T user@public.IP.address
<HappyFool> klaus^^^: let me install vsftpd. one moment.
<klaus^^^> k
<klaus^^^> i don't know what to do in vsftpd
<Q_Continuum> no extra config to do server-side?
<HappyFool> klaus^^^: it looks like the config file is /etc/vsftpd.conf
<jeroen_> mirak: yes
<klaus^^^> yes
<danko123456> I found out why my gnome was being sketchy...I ran out of disk space...
<Tatster> Stormy, I think we are talking cross-purposes. I know about GPMC in Windows environment, what I am asking is, is there an equivalent in Ubuntu/Linux if I was to move away from Windows
<tritium> Q_Continuum, just have your vnc server running on the port you forward
<HappyFool> what do you want/need to do with the ftp server?
<klaus^^^> i found that
<Q_Continuum> ok, thanks.
<tritium> sure
<klaus^^^> put some files so that somoene
<klaus^^^> can connect
<klaus^^^> and download
<klaus^^^> just one user
<LoopStar> hi everyone!
<dhashen> hi just loaded ubuntu on my laptop - rocks! but can't load extensions on my firefox as its 1.02 - anyone know when repositories will be updated to 1.04?
<LoopStar> maybe you could help me with a small problem I'm having? I'v upgraded to the latest development release a few days ago. After the upgrade my usb card-reader didn't work anymore. I've found out that /dev/sda* has been deleted. I did a './MAKEDEV sda' in /dev which worked until I rebooted... the device nodes were gone again. do you have any idea how I could prevent them from being deleted?
<stormy73034> tatster ohhh sorry im linux nebbie just starting with it fromwinodws backround my bad
<Hoxzer^> Do you guys know any software for linux that is for using windows XP via remote desktop ?
<stormy73034> rdp
<stormy73034> hoxzer terminal server client
<dhashen> vnc?
<Hoxzer^> is it already in ubuntu?
<Q_Continuum> yes.
<stormy73034> yes
<tritium> Hoxzer^, Applications->Internet->Terminal Server Client
<Hoxzer^> hmm what I need to install for windows ?
<stormy73034> applications internet terminal service clint hoxzer
<dingo> Is there any IRC server in Ubuntu ?
<tritium> LoopStar, the topic asks that you not use breezy yet
<Hoxzer^> where do I download that ?
<Q_Continuum> XP Pro or Home Hoxzer^ ?
<CarlK> Hoxzer^ - XP ;)
<Tatster> stormy, no problems.   I'm also pretty new to Ubuntu but I like what I see so far.  I just can't see how to replace some Windows functionality - I'm sure it;'s out there, but where?
<stormy73034> u can apt-get a irc server
<tritium> dingo, apt-cache search irc | grep server
<dingo> apt-cache search doesn't show any..
<danko123456> dhashen: you sure you updated and upgraded your firefox and still nothing?
<dhashen> yeah
<dingo> I'm using hoary 5.04
<stormy73034> tatster dunno this is the best flavor i found so far that i like
<Hoxzer^> aargh what I need to instal to windows so I can use that internet terminal service
<CarlK> tritium - try ircd
<dhashen> repos say 1.02 latest
<Tatster> stormy, me too so far
<tritium> dingo, that search should return quite a few
<stormy73034> hoxzer are u running ubuntu 5.04
<Q_Continuum> Hoxzer^, are your running Windows XP Home or Professional?
<dhashen> also using 5.04 and edited apt list
<CarlK> Hoxzer^ - arrgh - it is part of XP
<Hoxzer> Prof
<dingo> tritium: none show.
<Q_Continuum> Ok then you don't need to install anything - you need to follow the steps to make sure that Remote Desktop Connection will work.
<tritium> CarlK, I'm not the one looking for one, but thanks
<aaron> lol
<aaron> I seem to have pissed off the guys in #debian
<aaron> by telling them I run ubuntu
<Q_Continuum> meaning configure your firewall, and make sure that the user is allowed to remotely log in
<LoopStar> tritium: ok. my fault. sorry for asking. thanks for you answer!
<Q_Continuum> lol aaron
<tritium> dingo, make sure you have universe and multiverse setup in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<CarlK> tritium - oh yeah...
<aaron> so i thought I'd come talk to the friendlier people over here
<tritium> LoopStar, you're free to ask
<tritium> But, we may not have a fix for you right now.
<tritium> aaron, what did they say/do?
<Q_Continuum> so Hoxzer just dig up the info (probably google it, it's on MS's site) for howto get Remote Desktop Connection configured server-side
<Q_Continuum> then use the client in Ubuntu to connect to it.
<Q_Continuum> in fact...I'm gonna do that right now *laptop's configured* time to see performance :-)
<dingo> tritium, I have the extra packages
<aaron> anyone here know any good media players that play wma?
<aaron> I tried mplayer and beep using the synaptic packages
<aaron> but they failed
<stormy73034> hoxzer in xp pro right click on my comptuer, properties, remote check all users to connect remotley if ur an admin on there u dont have to select the user other wize pick ur login
<stormy73034> make sure the fire wall is set to allow remote connection on the ports
<LoopStar> tritium: I asked because there was someone in the news-forum having the same problem after upgrading to 5.04, so I thought it wasn't a breezy-specific problem. The links given in the forum didn't help, though. :(
<danko123456> dhashen: the 3 and 4 are included in the 2, for some odd reason
<danko123456> did you try your extensions, and they do not work/
<dhashen> yeah - firefox page does not allow me in - insists i must update to 1.04
<aaron> tritium, mplayer doesn't load properly..when I do gmplayer from a command line it just shows a black shroud where the graphics should be
<aaron> and with beep, when I point it at my music folder, it doesn't load the wma's
<dhashen> don't understand what u mean by 3 and 4 included in 2?
<aaron> I tried locating the plugin, but the link from the site has gone down
<danko123456> dhashen: there may be a way about it through the backports and that, breezy...but, if you try, make sure you go sstep by step, dont add a repo, and aptget update...upgrade.
<danko123456> cause hoary is stable, bob2 said thast they included the patches for 3, and 4, inot the stable 2...
<danko123456> somehting like that.
<tritium> aaron, sorry, I'm not familiar with mplayer
<danko123456> I dont understand either, but bob2 said that last nioght.
<tritium> dingo, you're doing something wrong then.  Have you done an apt-get update?
<aaron> tritium: Don't worry about it, it doesn't work anyway =P
<danko123456> aaron: xine.
<dingo> tritium, yes.
<dhashen> ok - is there a howto?
<danko123456> xine ui is what I use.
<danko123456> dhashen: not really.
<tritium> dingo, please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin.com
<geogeo> yo
<dhashen> help?
<JairunCaloth> do I need wine and xine?
<JairunCaloth> or just one or the other?
<tritium> JairunCaloth, they serve different purposes
<dhashen> what if i just download the latest from firefox site and install? instead of aptget via backports - will this 'break' something?
<dingo> tritium, http://pastebin.com/283343\
<dingo> (without the \)
<Tatster> What's the best WAV audio editor for ubuntu?
<danko123456> try it, if you can, it should not screw  anything up...I mean,..I just removed my fierfox...
<tritium> dingo, you need to uncomment lines 19 & 20 to enable universe
<geogeo> hey dudes
<danko123456> YO
<geogeo> Has anybody of you ever installed a printer
<tritium> Tatster, I like audacity
<aaron> yeah
<geogeo> on a machine via smb ?
<aaron> no...just plug into the serial port
<danko123456> dhashen: um,...I found a way to insatll 1.0.3/..
<Tatster> tritium, are you familiar with Wavelab on Windows? If so, how does audacity compare?
<dingo> tritium, darn my copy pasting skills :)
<geogeo> my printer is on a computer (windows) and I can see this computer through my router (under debian) with samba
<dhashen> yeah?
<geogeo> does anybody know if it's possible to print from my laptop ?
<tritium> Tatster, no, I haven't run Windows in years, sorry
<Tatster> no probs
<tritium> dingo, :)
<tritium> geogeo, yes, it's possible
<geogeo> oh ?
<geogeo> because i tried (this is a printer which isn't in cups' list but it works with another driver)
<geogeo> and I can't print from my laptop
<danko123456> yup, remove your firefox, add these two to your sources: "deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" "deb http://manno.name/debian/ breezy cvs" , and update your apt-get, and then you will have the 1.03, but, I have no clue how good or bad that will be for your system.
<geogeo> maybe should i put the printer on my router, and then samba will manage it (it's maybe easier)
<tritium> danko123456, in general, backports are bad for your system ;)
<dhashen> danko123456:does your java and flash work etc?
<danko123456> tritium, if he installs the .3 firefox, and removes the sources, does nothing else, like upgrade or something stupid like that, he should be almost fine, execpt perhaps for teh firefox...
<danko123456> after the new version?
<dhashen> yeah
<danko123456> dhashen: :-p , how about you bork your system, and tell me...since I do not need the 1.0.3...
<IcemanV9> bah .. qnext is ok - too jerky when you move on the desktop
<danko123456> dhashen: I found you a package, in apt-get..
<geogeo> i'm coming back in 2 minutes, I give you the time to think..=] 
<geogeo> see ya
<dhashen> danko123456 : dont you use extensions?
<tritium> danko123456, yes, he should be okay
<dhashen> can't live without mine!
<danko123456> dhashen: nope... tritium: oooh. can not be athenitacated...malicious individual...
<tritium> danko123456, huh?
<danko123456> tritium: that is what synaptic tells me...
<danko123456> for the 1.0.3 version
<tritium> danko123456, trying to do what?
<danko123456> oh well, what the heck, Ill just clean up the mess, open up the closet get the bulletproof vest...
<danko123456> install...
<tritium> which package, and from where?
<dhashen> btw I'm a newbie - what does bork your system mean?
<tritium> break it
<dhashen> oh
<danko123456> Special Ed, for those interested in a good rap song, and have not heard it yet..."the mission"
<frans> hello
<danko123456> dhashen: yeah, me to a newbie...
<Fator_Dee> danko123456: good rap sonh :-o impossible... ;-)
<danko123456> o
<TwoBitSprite> I was in here yesterday trying to get mpeg video working, and someone gave me a link to an FAQ that I can't find anymore... can someone provide me with a link to something like that?
<danko123456> listen to it,. its pretty sweet,.,..
<dingo> dhashen, as I managed yesterday :)
<Fator_Dee> danko123456: I'm not into rap :-p
* tritium leaves for a meeting...
<danko123456> Fator_Dee: hear the song...since yuo spent so much time already on it..
<dhashen> dingo : what did you do?
<danko123456> see ya tritium
<dingo> dhashen, only the applications that were running did something. Couldn't log in, couldn't do anything else....
<LoopStar> bye
<Fator_Dee> danko123456: still, I doubt I would like it
<dingo> dhashen, power-outage during install.
<dhashen> oooops
<danko123456> Fator_Dee: wan it?
<Fator_Dee> danko123456: no thanks
<Muiske> Good day
<zxc> anyone know how/a guide on installing and using wine?
<dhashen> seems a little weird that 'stable' has some very recent software like gnome 2.10 - suppose just a matter of time before firefox is updated - I'll be patient
<HappyFool> my understanding is that software is not upgraded in a particular release
<danko123456> dude, I gave you a way, the fixes are in the hoary 1.2, I am downloading now, it is quite slow...
<HappyFool> updates only include bug-fixes
<Q_Continuum> anyone here used VNC?  I can start it, but it starts with a blank screen with the exception of a terminal window open...would like a normal gnome desktop.
<danko123456> goraneee...
<HappyFool> Q_Continuum: this is a bit of a guess, but what happens if you run gnome-session from that terminal?
<gazzie> how do i start proftpd once i've installed it from synaptic?
<HappyFool> sudo /etc/init/proftpd start, at a guess
<gazzie> this config box came up and i chose inetd
<gazzie> now what
<Q_Continuum> gnome-session: you're already running a session manager
<JairunCaloth> ouch
<gazzie> heh
<gazzie> too much irc
<gazzie> just did /join instead of cd
<gazzie> ;P
<JairunCaloth> lol
<TwoBitSprite> ok, found the FAQ... but it mentions briefly the "debian-marillat repository"... how would I add this to my sources.list? I doesn't give an actual URL, etc...
<HappyFool> Q_Continuum: hrm. sorry, i give up
<Q_Continuum> I'm futzing with it
<gazzie> ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<HappyFool> TwoBitSprite: take a look at http://ubuntuguide.org
<gazzie> wassat mean
<gazzie> :)
<geogeo> back dude
<JairunCaloth> ok, does wine need full RW access to the windows partition?
<geogeo> could anyone help me just a few minutes ?
<Q_Continuum> anyone used VNC before?  Would like my gnome bars heh
<HappyFool> TwoBitSprite: and http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<geogeo> about printers through samba
<HappyFool> gazzie: xinted is a sort of meta-server which starts up other internet servers when they are needed
<gazzie> so how do i configured proftpd
<gazzie> :)
<danko123456> like what?
<Q_Continuum> right now I just have to launch the apps from the terminal window, and I can't fullscreen one without losing the ability to switch back and forth.
<HappyFool> i think when i installed it i selected the standalone option (i.e., not inetd)
<gazzie> another question.. anyone know much about aoss ?
<HappyFool> i think it Just Worked
<gazzie> ok how can i change that now happyfool? :p
<{Seb}> hey all
<{Seb}> after a week of suse
<HappyFool> gazzie: maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure proftpd ?
<factorx> how can i adjust the look (ie fonts, font-size, window color) of kde apps, if i dont actually use kde?
<{Seb}> 9.3, i'm back with ubuntu
<Seveaz> tritium, in case you're curious: we figured out what the sudo problem was
<{Seb}> however, how can i get mono 1.1.7 installed?
<{Seb}> only 1.1.6 is in backports
<HappyFool> Seveaz: i'm curious. what was it?
<danko123456> sweet, seb, so how is suse doin'?
<gazzie> ok happyfool that worked
<{Seb}> danko12456: suse is good but no where near as polished as ubuntu ;-)
<gazzie> how do i setup accounts/homedirs etc
<gazzie> :)
<{Seb}> gnome is suse is loads better but gnome in ubuntu is in a new world!
<Seveaz> HappyFool, he reinstalled ubuntu while keeping the data, installing sudo went wrong. So the old sudoers file was kept. But he chose a new username, which of course wasn;t in the sudoers file
<c03> Got any FAQ on how to use wireless networking?
<HappyFool> gazzie: i'm not sure what the options are; easiest is just to add normal users to your system via adduser
<Seveaz> HappyFool, so we don't have to blame the installer :)
<HappyFool> Seveaz: ah. so his clean install of hoary wasn't quite ;)
<Seveaz> nope
<{Seb}> also, when i upgrade to breezy and choose tomboy
<TwoBitSprite> is there a FAQ on how to get the Flash plugin to push sound through ESD?
<Seveaz> but he's doing a clean one now
<{Seb}> dbus is installed and evolution is removed
<{Seb}> any ideas?
<Seveaz> {Seb}, DO NOT use breezy
<danko123456> yeah, seb, like that one guy said, "it's got the apps, stupid..."
<Seveaz> it;s extremely unstable
<{Seb}> yeh, but i would like mono 1.1.7
<{Seb}> will it be in backports soon?
<Seveaz> {Seb}, so install it from the mono website
<geogeo> hey
<HappyFool> isn't it possible to install it from source?
<{Seb}> how?
<c03> Wireless ?
<geogeo> on warty, there was network profiles
<geogeo> on hoary, not anymore ?
<Seveaz> {Seb}, the mono website has instructions for ubuntu
<danko123456> dhashen, downloaded yet?
<Seveaz> but PLEASE do not use breezy (and backports are also not advisory)
<khagen> Hey, what's this night's hassle?
<reagleBRKLN> hi, i 'm trying to record sound on my hoary install of a dimension 2400. playing works find, and i've read the howto, but got nothing so far. i'd be happy to record the sound from the ak5370 microphone or even in intel onboard
<danko123456> yeah, 3pm...
<c03> Does anyone know how to use wireless networking on a laptop ?
<factorx> how can i adjust the look (ie fonts, font-size, window color) of kde apps, if i dont actually use kde?
<geogeo> ahha c03
<Seveaz> c03, /me does
<geogeo> i'm trying to do that
<geogeo> and Seveaz does
<geogeo> he's the man
<khagen> Hmmm, I don't have any experience in any of these.. :-(
<c03> okay :)
<c03> Can you help us then ?
<danko123456> bah
<Seveaz> i'll try, what's the problem?
<danko123456> Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask!
<geogeo> but my wireless doesn't work at all..he's maybe not so experimented :)
<danko123456> enced?
<{Seb}> SeveazL i can't see ubuntu anywhere
<danko123456> reagleBRKLN: hm...
<khagen> geogeo: Are the driver-modules loaded?
<geogeo> yeah yeah of course
<geogeo> i've got the radio signal
<geogeo> but i can't connect
<Seveas> {Seb}, then you're not looking good enough ;) (sorry, i only know it's there, not where it is)
<danko123456> reagleBRKLN: so you just want your computer to recognize your external microphone, and record sound somewhere...
<reagleBRKLN> danko123456: i need a good program that can figure it out, a really good (up to date) howto, or a miracle :)
<dhashen> not yet got stuck on something else - did it work for you?
<reagleBRKLN> yes
<c03> Seveas: If I knew that, I would have corrected it => I don't know, maybe it can't my wireless card?
<Seveas> geogeo, read the manpage for wpa_supplicant and try experimenting with it
<danko123456> I should have a microphone here somewhere, if noone else knows anything...crimsun would likely know...
<Seveas> geogeo, in a root terminal you just type ifconfig ath0 up
<geogeo> don't worry Seveas
<geogeo> it will work =] 
<Seveas> geogeo, and then experiment with starting wpa_supplicant
<{Seb}> Seveas: there is mono 1.1.6 for debian
<{Seb}> Seveas: but not ubuntu and this is in backports anyway
<Seveas> c03, how far do you get? can you scan for networks, can you connect? can you do nothing with it
<Seveas> ?
<rop10> Hello, got a quick question if anyone has a moment?
<Seveas> rop10, just ask
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ppp170-213.lns1.per1.internode.on.net]  by tritium
<danko123456> Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask! |...
<JairunCaloth> what is a good c++ IDE?
<rop10> Workin on ubuntu for a school class, my task is to get KDE installed and running, without switching to Kubuntu, I'm using Warty, curious if theres an easy way to do it. I tried sudo apt-get install KDE and i get errors
<danko123456> VS.net:-p
<khagen> vim.., or else Anjuta.
<Seveas> rop10, there's no easy way for warty
<ompaul> JairunCaloth, xemacs nedit and lots more
<Seveas> rop10, on hoary you can simpy say apt-get install kde
<Muiske> So, I installed ubuntu.... but it seems I can't get any higher resolution setting than 1024x768@60... how do I change this?
<danko123456> rop10: hmm...that should be it... or add desktop?
<{Seb}> Seveas: any ideas?
<rop10> how long would upgrading to Hoary take?
<Seveas> Muiske, read the manpage about xorg.conf and edit that file
<danko123456> seb, um...through a .deb file?
<{Seb}> Seveas: who runs the backports?
<khagen> rop10: It took me about 3/4 to 1 hour.
<Seveas> {Seb}, not at all, but google for "ubuntu site=www.mono.org" (or whatever the mono site is)
<khagen> 3/4 as in 45 mins.
<rop10> guidetohoary on the ubuntu webpage doesn't really have any info =X
<khagen> rop10: Depending on downstream bandwith quite a bit.
<Seveas> rop10, you want to upgrade?
<danko123456> dhashen: works fine.....!
<{Seb}> who runs the backports?
<reagleBRKLN> does ubuntu/kubuntu use oss or alsa? i see the oss mods, but kmixer reports its using alsa
<c03> Seveas: I don't think I can even activate the wireless thingie... That means no scan :(
<rop10> Yeah i hate gnome i want KDE, professor says its okay to if i go to Woary
<rop10> err
<Seveas> c03, aha
<khagen> 2.6 kernel = alsa
<reagleBRKLN> ok
<{Seb}> i would like to contact who runs the backports ;-)
<Seveas> c03, open a root terminal and type ifconfig -a
<khagen> {Seb} that's the problem?
<Seveas> does it report your network card (wlan0/wifi0/ath0)
<rop10> hoary* sorry
<danko123456> seb, there are motus, maybe??
<Seveas> rop10: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<danko123456> or the forums...posdt it if you cant find it.
<rop10> And than just let it run?
<Seveas> yep
<Seveas> it'll take a while (downloads a lot)
<danko123456> worry hoary sorry
<rop10> Thank you very much ^_^
<Seveas> yw :)
<holycow> hey, you guys should check out another browser called kazehakase ... basically somewhere between mozilla and firefox, but for gtk
<holycow> kinda neato
<khagen> holycow: url?
<holycow> one nice thing i like is it uses gtk file chooser and print dialog (sorta)
<holycow> khagen, sudo apt-get instal kazehakase :)
<Seveas> holycow, are you sure it's gtk and not qt, the 'k' it starts with makes me suspicious...
<rop10> rop10@ubuntu:~ $ sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rop10> Reading Package Lists... Done
<rop10> Reading Package Lists... Done
<rop10> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<rop10> Calculating Upgrade... Done
<rop10> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<danko123456> DHASHEN: you got that downloaded?
<khagen> holycow: Okay, that's worth a try indeed.
<holycow> well not saying to swtich or anything ... .
<holycow> http://kazehakase.sourceforge.jp/
<rop10> any ideas sir?
<rop10> ^
<Seveas> rop10, can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<reagleBRKLN> hey cool, arecord makes squiglies when i talk
<danko123456> yeah, its not too hard///
<rop10> yes sir just a second
<darkaudit> anyone using the DirectX 9 patch for WINE?
* darkaudit want's to use it, but would rather not have to compile WINE to do it...
<{Seb}> i've put a post on the ubuntuforums
<geogeo> hey dudes, do you know why, when i want to manage printers with localhost:631
<{Seb}> about 1.1.7
<vigilanty> can anybody tell me why i can't play mp3's even after installing ogg vorbis, or XMMS?
<geogeo> he asks me login&pass, and it doesn't work ?
<danko123456> vigilanty: did you install any libs?
<kro> vigilanty: esd
<geogeo> (with my first user'login and pass)
<khagen> geogeo: try the root pwd
<vigilanty> lib ogg?
<khagen> with the root user..
<vigilanty> esd?
<geogeo> I tried it
<geogeo> :<
<Fator_Dee> vigilanty: did you install gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<vigilanty> yes i did.
<rop10> Seveas, sorry for the newb question, i haven't used Ubuntu untill today... whats the command for opening /etc/apt/sources.list again?
<danko123456> vigilanty: like... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kro> vigilanty: go to preferences, configure the output plugin to use esd
<darkaudit> and mikmod if you have an nvidia card (for XMMS)
<vigilanty> wait, no i didn't
<khagen> geogeo: cups has a separate pam config, and does not use sudo.
<Seveas> rop10, from a terminal type: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<geogeo> oh..!
<goldfish> rop10: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vigilanty> i have been reading the wiki...
<rop10> thats it thanks
<makkia> hello
<geogeo> I have to add a new user to the group cups manage so ?
<makkia> slapd in hoary is bugged ?
<geogeo> cupsys
<rop10> gimme a second sirs
<vigilanty> now, mp3s should play in totem movie player right?
<khagen> geogeo: activate the root account. $sudo passwd root
<danko123456> vigilanty: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*
<geogeo> yeah ?
<khagen> geogeo: then try again with root and rootpass.
<geogeo> ahha doesn't work
<geogeo> i'm fucked !
<rop10> posted now
<vigilanty> it's workin
<danko123456> URL?
<danko123456> everyone thinks we magically have the URL...
<khagen> geogeo: What doesn't work?
<vigilanty> i did it thru synaptic, instead of apt-get.
<danko123456> ok, great:)
<geogeo> he reject root account
<rop10> let me know if you have trouble getting to it
<danko123456> excellent...
<vigilanty> now, what app for movies?
<khagen> sudo passwd
<danko123456> same link...
<Seveas> rop10, where did you paste it?
<vigilanty> with as many codec compatabilities as possible?
<mirak> I have reinstalled hoary, but now when I log in gnome, it immediately crashes once the desktop appears
<geogeo> I just want to use a windows printer (shared with samba) with my laptop under linux
<rop10> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/283371
<geogeo> vigilanty, check the wiki pages about audio and video, I'll give you the link
<Seveas> ah, network isn't enabled yet
<mirak> I created a new user, so gnome settings are fresh
<vigilanty> well, I'll try myself...
<khagen> try: System->Administration->Printing ..
<rop10> network isn't enabled yet i can get on the web? >_<
<Seveas> rop10, open the file again with sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mirak> what should I do ?
<vigilanty> thanks, but If i have further probs, I'll come back.
<Seveas> rop10, i meant just for apt ;)
<rop10> ah K, its open already
<{Seb}> btw, i read somewhere that you could replace the gnome logo with a ubuntu one
<vigilanty> oh btw,
<{Seb}> i think it was on the forums but i can't find the post
<khagen> geogeo: with your own pass.
<{Seb}> i know the standard orange one is one the system
<danko123456> vigilanty: what do you mean?
<{Seb}> does anyone know where there is a small version of the blue ubuntu logo
<danko123456> vigilanty: do you have MPlayer?
<vigilanty> what's the terminal command for installing apps that are downloaded from websites directly?
<vigilanty> mp3 player is working through totem now.
<Seveas> rop10, on line 5, 6, 15, 16, 18 and 19 (the lines that start with deb) you remove the # at the beginning
* vigilanty plays poison - every rose has it's thorn
<khagen> vigilante: is it a .deb?
<rop10> Seveas, K uncommenting now
<Fator_Dee> vigilanty: dpkg -i debfilename
<vigilanty> well, some will be i think.
<vigilanty> what if it's a rpg?
<aleksander> how can i install apache server on ubuntu?
<danko123456> vigilanty: um, rather wget, I think.
<geogeo> with my own pass khagen  ?
<{Seb}> aleksander: sudo apt-get install apache2
<franklin50> aleksander: sudo apt-get install apache2
<rop10> checking now thanks
<danko123456> rpwhat?
<geogeo> but, with System admin....
<vigilanty> so, lets say i install opera,
<aleksander> ok, but how open i the command screen...
<geogeo> I can't add my windows printer with samba
<geogeo> it doesn't work
<vigilanty> cd to the dir,
<Seveas> rop10, then save it and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<khagen> geogeo: from the menu: System->Administration->Printing width your wn pass.
<vigilanty> and dpkg -i debfilename
<vigilanty> ?
<danko123456> aleksander: sudo apt-get install apache
<khagen> geogeo: wn = own
<geogeo> yeah, the printer works in local
<aleksander> dankol123456: where?
<geogeo> but not through smb
<danko123456> well, is it a .deb?
<danko123456> or from source? vigilanty
<geogeo> so i'm not good at all :<
<rop10> Seveas works great thank you for the help sir ^_^
<dhashen> edit apt sources and now downloading via backports but its sloooooooooooooooowwwww!
<danko123456> aleksander: apps>system tools
<vigilanty> well, I'll at some point need to know all of the installation methods thru the terminal.
<Seveas> rop10, you're welcome :)
<aleksander> ok
<danko123456> dhashen: installed:-p
<danko123456> dhashen: where are the extensions, anyhow, teh ones  you ruin for .3?
<aleksander> any one here who have msn on linux? (via ssh...)
<danko123456> aleksander: OK!
<danko123456> I use gaim for msn messenger
<aleksander> dankol123456: norsk?
<aleksander> speak norwegian
* Seveas off to bed, bye all!
<danko123456> nope, Im Hrvatska!!!
<khagen> aleksander: never heard of a command-line msn client.. sorry
<danko123456> seveas, nite.
<aleksander> :P
<dhashen> in firefox u goto tools menu, extentions and click for more
<WebWiz> khagen: centericq does msn
<selutha> what is the default sound system installed on ubuntu?
<dcraven> aleksander: I think centericq does msn.. Have a look.
<danko123456> and which ones?
<khagen> selutha: alsa + esd
<WebWiz> aleksander: yes it does,  msn, aim, irc, jab, yahoo, gg
<danko123456> it doesnt let you to their website:p
<selutha> thanks khagen bud having a problem he gets static when 2 sounds play
<aleksander> webwiz: do you can explain how?
<factorx> why isnt the kernel 2.6. source in my synaptic packages tree?
<aleksander> i'm new on linux...
<WebWiz> sure i'll msg you
<aleksander> dankol....: where shall i write the apache tings...?
<khagen> selutha: That'll be alsa I quess.
<selutha> khagen, alsa causing static you think?
<khagen> selutha: I think so, try tinkering around a bit with alsamixer (terminal program)
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I have just installed ubuntu
<danko123456> aleksander: did you get a terminal open?
<mirak> but when I log to gnome, once I am on the desktop, it crashes immedialty. It freezes in fact
<danko123456> apps>system tools>terminal, type in "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install apache" and press ebter.
<user_> !list
<Thirsteh> I haven't tried out Ubuntu yet, and have been using Mandrake/Gentoo for a long time. What makes Ubuntu so great that I should try it out?
<selutha> khagen, ok i will tell him thanks. one more question anyone know if gnome is going to drop esd like kde is doing to arts?
<Funraiser> mirak, laptop memory and cpu?
<khagen> selutha: Don't know.
<danko123456> vigilanty: did you install mplayer, watching movies yet?
<selutha> khagen, ok thanks again
<sjohnson> n00b question:  I get the superblock error when i try mounting with this in fstab:
<sjohnson> /dev/sdb2 /home/sjohnson/sg reiserfs defaults,user,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<factorx> why does the kernel-2.6.x source package not appear in my synaptic packages list?
<sjohnson> but i can mount as root using "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /home/sjohnson/sg"
<user_> quit
<goldfish> user_: /quit
<mirak> Funraiser: it's not a laptop. XP1800+ 1G ddr . I use ubuntu for six months now
<mirak> I reinstalled
<aleksander> how do i log in as root?
<Thirsteh> Guess I shouldn't :D
<sjohnson> aleksander: sudo passwd root
<aleksander> password, username?
<mirak> because I was on breezy, so I went back to hoary ^^
<sjohnson> set your password
<aleksander> ok
<sjohnson> then type "su"
<sjohnson> after you have set your password
<sjohnson> and CTRL-D when you're done with the root terminal
<vigilanty> danko123456, no i haven't
<vigilanty> should that play all codecs though?
<Funraiser> Thirsteh, it froze on breezy?
<aleksander> how can i find my local ip adress?
<rop10> seveas, so after thats complete how do i go about install hoary?
<aleksander> "ip addr" ?
<khagen> Thirsteh: It's debian based... ;-)
<Funraiser> mirak, it froze on breezy?
<organon> ifconfig
<{Seb}> night all
<mirak> Funraiser: no, it doesn't
<aleksander> organon: ipconfig on linux?
<organon> dunno, ive always udes ifconfig :O
<rop10> Seveas, nevermind, sudo apt-get install kde works great
<aleksander> is php included in apache2 ???
<geogeo> fucking printer grrrrrrrrrrrr
<organon> used*
<khagen> geogeo: No luck still?
<geogeo> I'm trying with System admin... printers
<geogeo> but it doesn't work
<organon> aleksander, sudo ifconfig and check "eth0"
<aleksander> php on apache2 ?
<geogeo> I created a special user on windows
<geogeo> without password
<organon> sudo apt-get install php4
<aleksander> :P
<geogeo> and the host is good, the name of the printer is good
<aleksander> what does "sudo" ?
<geogeo> it works in local..
<organon> as su
<aleksander> and without "sudo" ?
<organon> gives u super user privileges
<kutucape> helo all
<organon> aka root :)
<sjohnson> aleksander:  ifconfig
<sjohnson> with an F
<sjohnson> not p
<organon> wanhaa! :)
<organon> never mind
<kutucape> ipconfig for windoze user :p
<blake> hellow
<vigilanty> I obviously don't have the correct things installed to play videos...  mplayer opens, then closes, and totem plays audio only.
<danko123456> wraps the command with su privileges...
<aleksander> brb
<blake> what is a good p2p program
<goldfish> limewire
<blake> has alot of users on it
<vigilanty> bittorent is good too.
<mirak> help me
<mirak> plz
<mirak> :)
<mirak> gnome crash immediately after I log in
<blake> limewire is for lunnnix
<blake> linux
<vigilanty> video codec help, please?
<Klaas> Hello everyone, Some days ago, i found some ubuntu cd's in my mailbox, thanks for giving them without paying to me. it's realy great (ubuntu), at the moment, i'm working on the live cd , its a hoary 5.04, i tried to install ubuntu on my hard drive but he can't dedect it ( it's a sata hard disk ), my setup is a P3 450mhz with 128 + 32 mb ram ( soon 512 ), creative l!ve sound blaster 5.1 / gf 4 mx 440  and a 3com network card.
<Klaas> The problem is, when i boot from the install cd
<kutucape> mirak, what's the error then
<danko123456> mplayer, does it open, and when you play ckloses?
<vigilanty> no
<Klaas> everything goes automatic, that's okej, but when i reach the step of dedecting the hard drive
<danko123456> then what?
<rop10> Is there a safe way to stop a apt-get? I remember on Gentoo it would hurt it if you stopped mid emerge
<vigilanty> well yes it does actually.
<Klaas> it says he can't find one, becouse i have a sata hdd pluggen onto a sata PCI card
<organon> ctrl+c should do the trick ;)
<vigilanty> it says it's starting mplayer, then disappers.
<Funraiser> vigilanty, try vlc
<Klaas> how can I fix this, thanks
<organon> "safe" :)
<rop10> Organon, thank you sir
<danko123456> vigilanty: try changing the output plugin, to esd, I did that, maybe not the same thing, though.
<ola_> got a problem when changing to warty. x fails to start. some unmet dependencies. try to fix with apt-get -f install, but recieve errors
<mirak> kutucape: I don't know, it freezes
<Darksun> Hmm, I think the battery monitor might be broke, it's been showing 97% for hours
<vigilanty> esd?
<ola_> can anyone help?
<organon> np br0
<Darksun> Or maybe my battery is broke and can't fully charge >_<
<Klaas> no, i'm new to this
<danko123456> ola_: removed backports before upgrading?
<rop10> Anyone have any reason to use Ubuntu instead of Gentoo? I'm debating making the switch
<danko123456> vigilanty: have you tried changing the output plugin to esd?
<ola_> danko123456: backports? don't know what that is.
<kutucape> mirak, have you choose failsafe session?
<vigilanty> how, what, where?
<Marble2> rop10: instsalling anything takes a million hours to compile
<ola_> danko123456: how?
<vigilanty> i don't know what esd is.
<mirak> kutucape: hem nope
<Klaas> rop10, try the live cd from ubuntu, you'll see it's a cool thing, ubuntu
<ghostfreeman> i need help urgently
<Marble2> and most apps are in the repositories
<rop10> I'm aware, problem is i get out of class in 10 minutes ^_^
<mirak> kutucape: I will try that, but I don't see how resolve the problem
<ghostfreeman> where can I find the xorg configuration file
<Funraiser> ghostfreeman, what's the prob?
<rop10> Klaas, thank you sir i'll give it a shot
<danko123456> ola, look in your sources.list file, under /etc/apt.
<kutucape> rop10, after using it a month i love it because we don't need compiling to use it :p
<Marble2> vigilanty: what's your problem
<ghostfreeman> i made a setting
<blake> how do you install rpm's?
<Klaas> " sir " :D i'm 14y old ;)
<ghostfreeman> and now I can't load X
<vigilanty> damn, my lunch break is almost over, but I can't play video...
<rop10> kutucape compiling fucking sucks
<organon>  /etc/X11/
<vigilanty> no avi's, no mpg...
<organon> at least with free86 :o
<vigilanty> totem only plays the audio of them.
<danko123456> Klaas: :)
<blake> i thought tat was like the equivelnt to an auto installer
<vigilanty> and does a shitty job of that.
<Fator_Dee> vigilanty: try xine or vlc
<vigilanty> xine sounds good.
<Funraiser> ghostfreeman, can't help
<Marble2> vigilanty: what are you using as video output?
<vigilanty> i gotta go for now though, otherwise i might get fired.
<ghostfreeman> shit
<vigilanty> i don't know.
<Fator_Dee> and do you have w32codecs installed?
<ghostfreeman> well, thanks anyways.
<danko123456> vigilanty: did you look in your preferences, to change the default output plugin to esound instead of oss?
<organon> ghostfreeman, /etc/X11/
<Deft> whoa, this channels getting big these days...
<vigilanty> this will have to wait.
<vigilanty> sorry, but i can't lose my job.
<organon> :)
<Marble2> it's fine
<Marble2> we
<Marble2> we'll still be here later
<vigilanty> i'll be back later tonight, after trying what u guys said.
<kutucape> trying installing xfce, anyone here have tried xfce on hoary?
<organon> "which one comes first: ur job or linux?!"
<Funraiser> yeah i think this channel should be divided in ubuntu-sound, ubuntu-graphics , ubuntu-etc
<Fator_Dee> kutucape: I use it
<kutucape> i just want to know how good it is
<darkaudit> kutucape: and I
<Fator_Dee> it's good, I got nothing to complaint
<Marble2> Funraiser: nah, it's nice to have a catch-all channel, diving it would just confused newbies who just wanted to fix a small problem
<organon> btw, where are u from guys (well, girls too :))?
<Klaas> Can anyone help me installing ubuntu on a pc with a sata controller? ( the only hdd is on that controller ) and the installer does not dedect it
<danko123456> all the girls:)
<kutucape> Fator_Dee, well it seems that I will have the same too :D
<Funraiser> France
<organon> hehe
<goldfish> organon: Everywhere !
<goldfish> Ireland here.
<Klaas> Belgium over here
<Deft> England, Southampton at the moment
<blake> does anyone know how to enamle the installing of rpms???
<kutucape> Indonesia over here :D
<organon> finland
<darkaudit> West (by God) Virginia here :)
<geogeo> France
<geogeo> \o/
<kutucape> i'm from asia ^_^
<Klaas> belgium, ieper, where World War One stopped :D
<Funraiser> blake, there is an app called alien, but it doesn't work well
<goldfish> blake: 'alien blah.rpm'
<goldfish> blake: will make a .deb
<Klaas> geogeo, bonjour ;) commect cava?
<aleksander> back
<kutucape> it's good that ubuntu ship many languages on gnome
<geogeo> la peche.
<Klaas> :d
<Marble2> blake, we use deb files
<Marble2> you can use alien though
<organon> bon voyage
<blake> deb
<organon> :)
<geogeo> ahah
<Marble2> I'm from Minnesota
* darkaudit had to run alien to get my lexmark drivers to work... I wisely ditched that printer
<Klaas> brb guys
<kutucape> wait, i want to switch with xfce ^_^
<Klaas> gotta make a toilet stop x)
<darkaudit> kutucape: switch what?
<Deft> that was a little more information than we needed to know there Klaas...
<kutucape> i'm currently use gnome..
<organon> another WM
<kutucape> so i want to try using xfce...
<Funraiser> lol
<aleksander> how to use msn via ssh?
<kutucape> brb guys
<organon> isnt it xfce4?
<aleksander> webzeb here?
<Funraiser> what ssh again?
<Funraiser> what's*
<ben__> does ubuntu come with a webserver?
<darkaudit> organon: yep
<ben__> Secure SHell
<danko123456> rlogin
<geogeo> msn via ssh ?
<organon> what if you connect via ssh and then start screen and run e.g. centericq in screen
<karljp> what do I need to do in order to umount my swap partition?
<organon> should do the trick
<sjohnson> why the fuck can i mount something using the mount command it won't work in fstab!!!!!!!!
<karljp> I want to remake it elsewhere
<sjohnson> :(
<aleksander> msn in ssh...
<danko123456> sjohnson: frustrated, eh?
<geogeo> ah =] 
<Deft> has anyone tried using xchat-gnome; the gnome-ish xchat interface thing?
<ben__> how can i get a webserver on my ubbuntu using apt-get ?
<Deft> sjohnson, what's the issue?
<organon> in irssi we trust
<Deft> ben__, apache2 is in the archives
<Marble2> sjohnson: run it as sudo
<aleksander> private geogeo
<aleksander> how to start private chat?
<geogeo> I started it
<danko123456> sjohnson: are you sure the hard drive is where you think it is, sudo fdisk -l ?
<geogeo> U've got irssi ?
<geogeo> CTRL + 1...2..3..4...
<goldfish> alt
<Funraiser> aleksander, right click the name on x-chat
<sjohnson> hey dudes, thanks for helping
<sjohnson> i'll tell you the problem here
<sjohnson> /dev/sdb2       /mnt    reiserfs        rw,user,uid=gid=1000,owner=sjohnsonerrors=remount-ro 0       1
<sjohnson> gets the badsuperblock error, wrong fs type, etc error
<kutucape> hei all
<sjohnson> but if i do "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt" works fine
<blake> how do i run alien
<Marble2> your swap is reiserfs?
<sjohnson> and i found out later it used "reiserfs"
<Deft> sjohnson, you have a comma missing it that's the real line
<darkaudit> sjohnson: are you getting errors about a SATA drive @ boot?
<Marble2> blake: alien blah.rpm
<sjohnson> darkaudit: no
<kutucape> i adminitted that xfce is so d*mn beatifull :D
<blake> in terminal
<blake> ?
<organon> what about fluxbox? :o
<sjohnson> k let me try this
<Marble2> blake: yea
<darkaudit> sjohnson: ok...
<sjohnson> thanks Deft
<aleksander> any one who know why i not can log on root on this screen?
<Funraiser> blake, just type alien in a terminal plus the name of the rpm file, but most likely it's not gonna work anyway
<blake> blah = filename
<kutucape> organon, fluxbux is too simple
<darkaudit> organon: I was using fluxbox for a long time... then I tried XFCE :)
<sjohnson> /dev/sdb2       /mnt    reiserfs        defaults,user=sjohnson,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<sjohnson> it's now this... but it now complains that i have to be root
<organon> well' i've tried 'em both too
<Deft> ion2 is the pretty special if it's set up right
<sjohnson> fuuuuck
<organon> havent chosen my side yet ;)
<sjohnson> sorry for the swear words if it's offending someone
<Funraiser> sjohnson, sudo then
<sjohnson> my goal is to make it so i don't have to be root to mount this, i want to be ME
<danko123456> haha, frustration.
<Deft> sjohnson, you'll need a user or users option then
<darkaudit> organon: with now the biggest holy war I'm involved in is to yEnc or not to yEnc...
<sjohnson> it will work if i take out the "=sjohnson" but in this line...
<Klaas> bye @ all
<darkaudit> most linux users don't have that issue :)
<sjohnson> /dev/hda on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=sjohnson)
<Funraiser> yEnc!
<sjohnson> my CDROM drive works FINE with user=sjohnson
<organon> yEnc? sry, doesn't ring a bell
<sjohnson> this is driving me insane!!!!!!!!!1
<Marble2> sjohnson: it has to be set up correctly in fstab for you to be able to mount it
<Funraiser> yEnc in peace, nothing to worry about
<sjohnson> Marble2: i know, that's what im trying to figure out
<Marble2> your swap partition?
<Marble2> pm me
<darkaudit> organon: encoding format for USENET binaries... Outlook Express doesn't support it, and ppl have a fit when you use it
<organon> right on, googeling as we speak
<danko123456> Klaas: cya
<darkaudit> and my apologies for invoking OE :)
<Deft> sjohnson, a typical options line would be just defaults,user, that normally does the trick unless you have somethin odd going on
<Funraiser> outlook is a news graber?
* darkaudit is bored... going on a synaptic eycandy hunt
<darkaudit> Funraiser: OE does mail and usenet... neither very well, but too many ppl don't bother to use anything proper
<Funraiser> darkaudit, well many people use grabit now for NGs
<blake> funraiser
<Funraiser> darkaudit, i mean for downloading "files"
<Funraiser> yes?
<aleksander> how to logon root?
<blake> funraiser: i typed it and now it's a blank line below
<darkaudit> Funraiser: I haven't tried grabit... I use Pan
<IIIEars> Hi! - What is the "Session" program called?
<blake> funraiser: id said it worked
<IIIEars> what do the numbers mean for a program i add to start up/
<Funraiser> darkaudit, well there is no grabit for linux, and Pan uses a lot of memory, i've heard nget works
<Funraiser> well
<Funraiser> blake, the alien thing?
<blake> funraiser: id said it worked
<blake> yeas
<Funraiser> blake, try to launch it to see
<blake> how
<blake> :P?
<Funraiser> what did u convert?
<darkaudit> Funraiser: pan is back in development... they're working on lightening the memory load...
<blake> a file on my desktop
<Andril> hello all again -
<Funraiser> darkaudit, it's about time
<blake> funraiser: this is what it said
<Funraiser> k
<blake> root@LittleWhiteBox:/home/blake # alien /home/blake/Desktop/LimeWireLinux.rpm limewire-free_4.8.1-1_i386.deb generated
<blake> root@LittleWhiteBox:/home/blake #
<karim_> I am back
<karim_> gnome freezes
<Andril> advice to all - stay away from "autopackage" till they are complete http://autopackage.org/
<karim_> but it's kernel crash
<IIIEars> What does the number 50  mean alongside a start up program in "Sessions"?
<karim_> with 2.6.11
<Andril> Good concept/Bad config
<karim_> the back trace isn't very talkative
<IIIEars> What other numbers can be used?
<Funraiser> blake, do u know there is amule for linux?
* darkaudit would rather compile my own than run alien again...
<darkaudit> Funraiser: yes there is... in universe IIRC
<ola_> h3ello people! I am unable to correct dependencies. upgraded recently to hoary and X won't start. ...perl-base...version...will be installed.. I try install -f, and it seems to work, (...16MEGS will be used? Y) and then error while processing perl-base
<organon> speaking of compiling.. have you tried gentoo?
<Funraiser> blake, now u can try to install it
<IIIEars> is this where a new Ubuntu user can ask questions?
<dabaSlon_schl> IIIEars: :)
<darkaudit> organon: very briefly... never got it installed...
<blake> do i need to extract it first
<Deft> IIIEars, yes!
<IIIEars> Hello dabaSlon :)
<Funraiser> dpkg -i nameofyourfilecreated.deb
<organon> darkaudit, u should try again :)
<dabaSlon_schl> yo, im away
<ola_> is it possible to downgrade to warty?
<Funraiser> blake, no, type that where the file is
<Deft> ola_, not really
<organon> i got it working on the second time :)
<darkaudit> there's always apt-build ;)
<blake> fun: i clicked the .deb file and it just opened a folder
<ola_> Deft: oh...
<IIIEars> I added a program to "Sessions" startup the number 50 was added automatically. - What does that number mean/
<chillywilly> hello ubunuters
<chillywilly> ubuntuers too
<organon> ;)
<chillywilly> did you know that god wrote in lisp code?
<chillywilly> ;P
<Funraiser> dpkg -i a file requires sudo?
<Deft> I would think that god probably schemes
<factorx> how can i compile a kernel with make-kpkg via menuconfig?
<chillywilly> sure
<darkaudit> Funraiser: yes
<chillywilly> scheme is just a lisp dialect
<Funraiser> blake, open a terminal
<Deft> yes, but who would believe in a lisping god?
<Deft> scheming on the other hand
<chillywilly> muwahhahahhaa
<Deft> that or brainfuck of course
<chillywilly> I think there's a song called "god wrote in lisp code"
<karim_> how to change channel with irssi-text ?
<karim_> to switch channel
<chillywilly> programs hacking programs...
<darkaudit> factorx: http://myrddin.org/howto/debian-kernel-recompile.php
<chillywilly> wild stuff I tell ya
<Funraiser> blake?
<organon> ctrl+1,2,3,etc...
<karim_> ok
<goldfish> ALT
<organon> my bad, ALT!
<darkaudit> karim_: alt+(chan #)
<karim_> organon: it's alt
<Tomcat_> Where can I set module parameters for hotplug loaded modules?
<organon> gettin' tired :p
<Funraiser> blake, knock knock
<raydogg``> I have a script that acts on some files inside a directory... when i try to run the script inside the directory it works fine, but if i try to run the script from outside the directory it says it can't find the files... how can i fix this CWD problem ?
<karim_> so I got a problem, when I log to gnome with hoary, I got a kernel crash
<IIIEars> Hi goldfish!
<factorx> thx, darkaudit
<karim_> I have just installed it
<organon> or /channel # :)
<goldfish> hey IIIEars
* eruin drools all over his 2.6.12 kernel
<goldfish> too much typing
<karim_> the kernel is 2.6.11-1
<organon> true
<karim_> anyone can help ?
<aleksander> how to edit the apache httpd.conf file?
<organon> or alt+left/right
<Deft> aleksander, beyond "sudo gedit httpd.conf"?
<eruin> is there a way to sniff if a file gets deleted and replace it with another file?
<organon> aleksander, nano -w /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<Funraiser> goldfish, use the tab then
<blake> i did it
<eruin> ie realtime
<goldfish> I'm happy with alt + num.
<goldfish> Thanks.
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<Funraiser> blake, and?
<Funraiser> blake, did u cd to Desktop?
<Deft> eruin, inotify, dnotify etc are the things in the kernel for that
<eruin> eek
<blake> it did something.......if it installed it where would the file be?????
<sjohnson> ok dudes, with reiserfs, it works to mount with "user" in fstab, but I won't it so only ME is able to mount it... reiserfs doesn't support uid or user=sjohnson
<Deft> eruin, or just script to check every 5 seconds is the opposite end of the scale
<eruin> hmm
<Funraiser> blake, u have to type first: cd Desktop
<eruin> I'll have to look into bash scripting
<eruin> then
<blake> ?
<blake> you mean
<Funraiser> blake, then type: sudo dpkg -i thefiletoinstall.deb
<blake> that's what i typed
<blake> i did it in root
<Funraiser> blake, in the Desktop folder?
<blake> no
<eruin> in / :P
<Funraiser> blake, your file is in which folder?
<blake> desktop for now
<Funraiser> blake, then open the terminal and type: cd Desktop
<jamesio> anyone here have experience with ubuntu running the smp kernel?
<hybrid_goth> help names
<keffo> how was it now again.. with wget to get the folder and everything within it?
<blake> !!
<blake> sweet
<Funraiser> blake, now to see if your file is there type: ls
<blake> i didn't know how to do that
<blake> now i do
<Funraiser> :-)
* Funraiser wonders if blake is joking
<hybrid_goth> lol
<organon> keffo, is it wget -r url
<blake> no i didn't know how to do that
<Funraiser> blake, now type ls
<ola_> (new-to-linux-guy, people. they exists)
<IIIEars> Funraiser - lol - he could be for real - i asked the same question 2 weeks ago for real.
<ola_> exist*
<blake> but i typed dpkg -i filename
<blake> is tha tright
<blake> it got errors
<blake> i got errors
<Funraiser> blake, to make sure the file is there first type: ls
<IIIEars> Yes - 2 weeks makes  me a seasoned newb - right?
<blake> well ......it's on my desktop
<blake> i see it
<sjohnson> has ANYONE here figured out how to allow only one user to mount reiserfs in fstab?  rfs doesn't support uid,gid, or user=sjohnson
<sjohnson> please help!!!
<Funraiser> blake, ok then type: sudo dpkg -i thefile.deb
<blake> ooh i forgot sudo
<bluszcz> is here any developper ubuntu?
<Funraiser> blake, hurry up i've got a panzer to blow
<hybrid_goth> how do i set up this ubuntu so i can ssh to it from school?
<tga> I'm having trouble getting a Logitech QuickCam to work with gnomemeeting
<IIIEars> bluszcz - most are away at the moment - you gotta take your chances with us newbs - muhahahah!
<blake> me too
<blake> is it L OR i??
<tga> the c-qcam module seems to use video for linux 1 and gnomemeeting wants v4l-2
<mirak> the 2.6.11-1 kernel doesn't work here on hoary
<bluszcz> IIIEars: come on :)
<blake> dpkg l
<Funraiser> blake, i small i like in install
<blake> yeah
<blake> brb
<Funraiser> dpkg -r to remove
<IIIEars> Funraiser - you are cool
<Funraiser> well thanks
<blake> i did it in a folder i created on the desktop and it's not there?
<blake> why?
<blake> it says it worked
<Funraiser> blake, ok now click applications/run application and enter the name of the app
<evan_> arrrgh... anyone know how to vertically center text on a page in openoffice?
<Goliath24> hi, i'm running ubuntu on a laptop and it seems to power down the harddisk after 10 seconds... which is pretty anoying, how do I change that?
<blake> umm
<tga> Goliath24: take a look at hdparm
<Funraiser> blake, ?
<tga> Goliath24: but be careful, you can screw things up if you don't know what you're doing
<Goliath24> tga: what is the "ubuntu-way" to configure hdparm?
<tga> Goliath24: apt-get install hdparm, I don't know
<Goliath24> okay
<goldfish> no need to apt-get it
<geogeo> ciao
<goldfish> afaik
<geogeo> =] 
<blake> it's accepting the comand
<Funraiser> ciao geogeo
<blake> but not doing anything
<blake> ?
<Funraiser> blake, ok type the name of the app in a terminal
<Funraiser> blake, u'll see what's wrong this way
<blake> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer
<Funraiser> blake, there we are
* blake starts laughing
<blake> by any chance can i get that from aptget?
<Funraiser> blake, now
<Funraiser> no
<Funraiser> one sec
<goldfish> get the .bin from sun website
<bluszcz> so many newbies
<Funraiser> blake, u are trying to install limewire aren't u?
<blake> yes
<goldfish> lol
<hybrid_goth> heh
<blake> or
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: did u get your answer?
<blake> any high trafic p2p
<Funraiser> blake, well just follow http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<hybrid_goth> goldfish: nope
<IIIEars> lol - hey been here two whole weeks already! (harumph)
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: do u have a static ip ?
<holycow> IIIEars, how do you like linux so far?
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: first u need to, apt-get install openssh-server
<hybrid_goth> goldfish: no but it only changes weekly
<IIIEars> Best OS yet
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: kk
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: once u install the openssh-server
<IIIEars> Windowsis really only good for gaming
<goldfish> u can ssh to your box
<Funraiser> IIIEars, well Cedega works very well
<hybrid_goth> goldfish: ok ty
<Funraiser> IIIEars, i've been playing max payne 2 on my ubuntu, it works perfeclty
<goldfish> anytime i run cedega the resolution is all borked :/
<Goliath24> goldfish, tga: I changed the -S setting in hdparm.conf and did a /etc/init.d/hdparm restart... but still it powers down to quickly
<IIIEars> I fought with Wine regedit last nigh - it's tough to use linux for games
<hybrid_goth> goldfish: have you tried putty?
<Funraiser> IIIEars, did u try Cedega?
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: yeah
<IIIEars> No
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: thats because of directX
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: i use it when im in windows
<hybrid_goth> goldfish: how is it?
<IIIEars> Sounds like i need it.
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: fine.
<hybrid_goth> goldfish: ok b/c my school runs winblow$
<goldfish> ah right, yeah, its fine
<goldfish> just stick in the ip, port number, connect
<goldfish> there u go
<IIIEars> Cedega is inexpensive - very nice
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: are u behind a router?
<dataw0lf|w> 'winblow$' ?
<Funraiser> i tried like 10 game demos on ubuntu with cedega, 8 worked perfectly...see http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Category:Games
<hybrid_goth> ok ty soo much
<holycow> IIIEars, glad to hear you like ubuntu :) debian/ubuntu sure make it nice easy and polished
<holycow> IIIEars, i can't wait until we start getting support for some of the xorg features, where say the menues and windows jiggle and the like
<hybrid_goth> goldfish: yes
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: you might need to forward port 22 on your router
<IIIEars> Ubuntu - is amazing.
<hybrid_goth> dataw0lf|w: winblow$ is windows from a windows hater stand
<artax> hola feos
<hybrid_goth> goldfish: ok
<Nalioth> dadblasted Tiger keeps eating my yaboot
<dataw0lf|w> hybrid_goth: I know what it is, but I never knew an OS could 'blow'.
<dataw0lf|w> Apparently, I'm picking up Windows tonight.
<goldfish> hehe
<GhostFreeman> how can I check what version of the ATI drivers I am running?
<hybrid_goth> whats windows?
<IIIEars> Need for Speed II is on the list of working games :)
<dataw0lf|w> hybrid_goth: What adults say when they speak of an OS that people say is terrible but have no real reason for doing so.
<dataw0lf|w> If you know what you're doing, an OS doesn't 'blow'.
<dataw0lf|w> That's called 'PEBKAC'.
<dataw0lf|w> fyi.
<selutha> onekill
<hybrid_goth> dataw0lf|w: blah well windows over works my fan so it blows
<dataw0lf|w> pebkac.
<Funraiser> yeah what's windows?
<onekill> selutha!!
<selutha> onekill, RAWR!
<hybrid_goth> pebkac my ass
<IIIEars> Windows is okay - just too many exploits aimed at it. Install, Connect, Reinstall...
<GhostFreeman> i think its what you play games on
<hybrid_goth> GhostFreeman: heh
<dataw0lf|w> hybrid_goth: I doubt if pebkac applies to your ass, but whatever you say.
<dataw0lf|w> roll with it.
<a_peck> hey all. can you tell me where is the apache root dir by default? (apache 1.3 ubuntu hoary, installed with synaptic) can't be sure :(
<Funraiser> i'm not going to buy Longhorn to play games though, xp and cedega will be fine for like the next 5 years
<holycow> http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots  <-- IIIEars  check that out
<sjohnson> what file system would you recommend i format my 120 GIG drive for mp3s/ movies, etc
<dataw0lf|w> sjohnson: ext3.
<hybrid_goth> dataw0lf|w: you see more pebkac in linux though
<goldfish> a_peck: /var/www/ ?
<dataw0lf|w> hybrid_goth: Sure, especially from the ubuntu community.
<goldfish> hmmmm maybe not
<dataw0lf|w> I don't use Linux because of 'Winblow$'
<a_peck> goldfish, 'tis. Thx!
<transgress> i don't get it... why all the people that are on linux channels using hydrairc
<dataw0lf|w> I use Linux because it's free, it's open source, and I do the majority of my contracts for Linux or Unix platforms.
<hybrid_goth> dataw0lf|w: there is b/c linux has to be messed up by the user windows...?
<dataw0lf|w> hybrid_goth: Are you saying Windows is idiot proof?
<dataw0lf|w> *chuckle*
<holycow> dataw0lf, really? sweet!  do you mind me asking what type of work?
<GhostFreeman> internet fight
<dataw0lf|w> Ok, brotha.
<holycow> dataw0lf, no, windows is an idiot magnet tho
<holycow> :)
<dataw0lf|w> holycow: I'm a system administrator fulltime at a aerial photogrammetry / orth rectification company (Aero-Graphics), in my spare time I do low level C work, mostly.
<hybrid_goth> dataw0lf|w: NO i am saying more problems go wrong with _windows_ the linux the linux problems are usually pebkac
<dataw0lf|w> drivers, etc.
<dataw0lf|w> hybrid_goth: Apparently you haven't worked in Linux long enough.
<holycow> dataw0lf, very cool :)
<zxc> any idea how to get X-Chat to open all your channels on start up?
<hybrid_goth> dataw0lf|w: 0_o
<Nalioth> zxc somewhere in the prefs is a place to put all that you wish to happen
<dataw0lf|w> zxc: add them to whichever server in 'channels to join' like so : #channel1,#channel2,#channel3
<dataw0lf|w> no spaces.
<fluideye> hey guys, can anyone try and help me get sound on my notebook
<dataw0lf|w> Anyways, I think we've had this discussion on ubuntu forums too many times regarding uneducated Windows bashing.
<fluideye> i've tried the forums and howto and no success
<IIIEars> Can i change the platform/application name given to IRC?
<SuperLag> Is it possible to net install Ubuntu from floppies, like you could with Debian?
<dataw0lf|w> IIIEars: insofar as what? Nautilus? Firefox?
<Nalioth> SuperLag, anything is possible, but WHY?
<garnertr> hello everyone... :)
<Funraiser> bye all
<hybrid_goth> SELECT * FROM windows WHERE clue >0
<hybrid_goth> 0 rows returned
<dataw0lf|w> Wow.
<holycow> heh
<SuperLag> Nalioth: because there is no CD-ROM in the machine I want to put it on
<onekill> my problem is that i have sound but when another sound from another program (like gaim) the soud turns to static any ideas?????????????
<IIIEars> anything that doesn't say i am new to linux and likely have misconfigured something. - lol
<dataw0lf|w> SELECT * FROM ubuntu WHERE ubuntu.clue > debian.clue
<dataw0lf|w> 0 rows returned
<goldfish> lol
<holycow> thats okay, at lest they are trying something new
<dataw0lf|w> Hey, I like Ubuntu.
<dataw0lf|w> And the community.
<dataw0lf|w> thus my participation in the forums.
<hybrid_goth> i second that
<spiral> hmmm, does anyone here know if firefox 1.0.4 will soon be packaged for ubuntu ?
<holycow> windows users are equally stuck up about their platform
<garnertr> can anyone help me w/ my laptop issue?  My DVDROM is not recognized and I'm somewhat cluess as to why... tia
<dataw0lf|w> However, it'd be a lie if we didn't admit that most people using Ubuntu are new to the Linux game.
<hybrid_goth> holycow: heh i am very stuck up for linux
<garnertr> that would be me!
<onekill> I am new to linix I will admit it
<goldfish> me too
<garnertr> dito
<hybrid_goth> semi-new
<holycow> dataw0lf, looking at the questions in here, i would say ubuntu proves that you don't need technical profficiency to actually use it and configure it
<dataw0lf|w> I've been using Linux since 1998, I just like to hassle people.
<SuperLag> Arrogance isn't becoming for the Linux community.  It does more harm than good.
<Nalioth> SuperLag, so nfs mount a cdrom from a neighboring machine
<IIIEars> holycow - most windows help channels are endless hours of chat about viruses and trojan horse programs.
<dataw0lf|w> SuperLag: I agree.
<holycow> hybrid_goth, i'm a zealot too, but i don't preach
<Nalioth> IIIEars, you mean "whining"?
<holycow> SuperLag, i agree too, the basic problem is your dealing with humans
<SuperLag> Nalioth: that doesn't eliminate the need to boot from a floppy.
<IIIEars> lol - yes
<holycow> IIIEars, heh *nod*
<dataw0lf|w> Ok, that's my 5 minutes of speaking in #ubuntu.
<Nalioth> SuperLag, floppies it is
<yyc747> I have two questions: firstly, is the freenx server packaged for ubuntu in universe, and secondly, does the offical windows NX client have an installer, or can the client be downloaded seperately?
<garnertr> My laptop's DVD rom is not being "seen" by Ubuntu and I don't have a clue why...
<hybrid_goth> well thats my $.02 in ubuntu
<dataw0lf|w> yyc747: 1) No, 2) Unsure.
<hybrid_goth> garnertr: is it mounted
<hybrid_goth> **have you tried to
<garnertr> how would I determine if it is "mounted"?
#ubuntu 2005-05-21
<zxc_> is Wine availible for AMD64?
<dataw0lf|w> type 'mount'
<garnertr> ok, did that got back a screen full of data
<garnertr> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<garnertr> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<garnertr> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<garnertr> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<garnertr> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<hybrid_goth> dataw0lf|w: wow are you agreein with me?
<garnertr> none on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=5M,mode=0755)
<garnertr> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<dataw0lf|w> garnertr: do a less /etc/fstab
* Nalioth puts on his swim rubber boots
<garnertr> my bad... wait one...
<garnertr> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<garnertr> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<garnertr> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<garnertr> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 rw,user,noauto  0       0
<garnertr> I have a DVD R/RW drive
<dataw0lf|w> garnertr: no cd?
<dataw0lf|w> just that one media drive?
<dataw0lf|w> hello
<garnertr> its dual - DVD R/RW and CD ROM rewritable
<dataw0lf|w> right, but only one drive.
<dataw0lf|w> correct?
<garnertr> or I should say its both only one drive... sorry
<dataw0lf|w> ok, do a mount /dev/hdc
<garnertr> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<garnertr> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<garnertr>        missing codepage or other error
<garnertr>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<garnertr>        dmesg | tail  or so
<dataw0lf|w> do what it says.  dmesg | tail -5
<jaask> sry for the newbie Q: when installing with virtual disks, I dont need any separate partition for the install..?
<garnertr> hdc: status error: status=0x00 { }
<garnertr> hdc: status error: error=0x00
<garnertr> hdc: status error: status=0x00 { }
<garnertr> hdc: status error: error=0x00
<garnertr> hdc: ATAPI reset complete
<thread> SPAM SPAM SCROLLScROLL
<thread> garnertr: check yoselv
<garnertr> say again?
<melodie> hello! do someone know if any apt authentication exists for Universe and Multiverse repositories, plse ?
<garnertr> ohhh I see, I'm flooding the room... my bust... been a long time since i've been in a chat setting... sorry
<sjohnson> hey dudes, i changed from reiserfs to ext3, but i STILL can't get uid to work
<IIIEars> It is SPAM - but, it is teaching
<sjohnson> or some way of only allowing sjohnson to mount this partition
<sjohnson> how come something so easy is so hard?!
<dataw0lf|w> garnertr: Vaio laptop?
<melodie> do apt authentication exists for Universe and Multiverse ? :)
<garnertr> negative, I have an Alienware  Area 51m Sentia, CPU 1700-MHZ P4 laptop
<dataw0lf|w> garnertr: what media do you have in that drive right now?
<garnertr> at this moment I have a muic cd in the drive
<garnertr> not burned, comercial
<sjohnson> EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value
<sjohnson> EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "owner=sjohnson" or missing value
<corvix> hey!
<dataw0lf|w> try exchanging it with something else real quick for me, for the helluva it.
<dataw0lf|w> then run a mount /media/cdrom0
<melodie> garnertr: just clean your drive :)
<trandom> anyone know how i go about accessing an NTFS partition from ubuntu??
<melodie> you can use a cleaning CD
<GeInK> ciao
<corvix> @ntfs
<corvix> my fstab line:
<GeInK> c un canale italia?
<goldfish> trandom: www.ubuntuguide.org
<trandom> goldfish: cheers, is there not a quick command??
<melodie> GeInK: inglese  ;)
<IIIEars> I wonder if there isn't an app to do IRC text translation.
<goldfish> trandom: yep, its on there :)
<GeInK> there is a ubuntu channel for italy?
<goldfish> IIIEars: there is
<dataw0lf|w> IIIIEars: that would be quite hard.
<corvix> actually i lost my fsta ntfs line at the moment ;-)
<trandom> goldfish: cheers for that m8y :P
<Fator_Dee> GeInK: try #ubuntu-it
<GeInK> thx
<goldfish> IIIEars: there are some scripts for it
<melodie> I repeat, incase....
<goldfish> for certain languages
<melodie> do apt authentication exists for Universe and Multiverse ? :)
<corvix> ti forgot i was installing a new system ... ;-) managed to to a dd if=/dev/null /dev/... on the wrong disk ;-)
<IIIEars> goldfish - do you remember what it was called?
<goldfish> IIIEars: well, there are some on irrsi.org
<goldfish> for irssi
<goldfish> IIIEars: google knows :)
<Fator_Dee> corvix: ouch :-\
<corvix> indeed ...
<IIIEars> goldfish - Great! - brb
<melodie> hum  :)
<corvix> actually i was preparing an old 20gig for a friend ... doing dd /dev/null ... but accidentially got wrong disk ... after a sek it was to late
<garnertr> I swapped the music cd for a movie dvd, the icon on the desktop changed to DVD-ROM DISC.  Totem and it crapped out; I did zine said it couldn't find media; and VLC did nothing; going to try to remount again
<dataw0lf|w> mount /media/cdrom0 garnertr
<garnertr> came back w/ the same previous block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only and then the next line was wrong fs type, bad option, etc..
<dataw0lf|w> **Newbie Bash Tip of the Day: Use Tab Completion!**
<Fator_Dee> corvix: hope you learned to be more carefull next time :-/
<dataw0lf|w> Ugh, stupid script.
<jaask> sry for the newbie Q: when installing with virtual disks, I dont need any separate partition for the install..?
<garnertr> I know the drive works, b/c it worked fine under windows..for both music and video
<dataw0lf|w> garnertr: well, if you're on in 30 minutes, I'll help you a bit more, I need to leave work now, though.
<garnertr> I'll be lingering, thanks for your assistance!
<GhostFreeman> why are the preview images in the Themes menu replaced with question marks
<GhostFreeman> and how do I go about fixing this?
<tga> what's the debian way of building a kernel module like qce-source?
<melodie> garnertr: have you ever cleaned the lens of your drive ? if not, you can do it.
<_nate> I have a P4 with HT, shouldn't I be using the 686-smp core, not 386?
<rupert_> I'd be really grateful if someone could give me a hand: I broke gnome last night somehow by upgrading one of the gnome-* packages. My .xsession-errors file just says 'Failed to execute message bus daemon: No such file or directory". Anyone know what I've done?
<keffo> hm, i need to cut a .AVI file into 2 parts.. how to do this?
<rupert_> (So I can't log in unless under failsafe)
<rupert_> keffo, mplayer will do it.
<crimsun> rupert_: which ubuntu are you running?
<keffo> ok, for real?
<garnertr> Melodie, not since I purchased the computer, its less than a year old... I guess I could clean it, but I don't see the point since it worked fine under Windows, before I wiped it and installed Linux... :)
<keffo> well, cant use mplayer
<keffo> since it sux..
<rupert_> crimsun, Hoary mainly, but I changed the repository -> breezy, but I only upgrade a couple of packages at a time - capped connection - and I assumed that it wouldn't break everything...
<crimsun> rupert_: everything in Breezy is in flux currently
<melodie> garnertr: cause Spring has come, with pollen and dust in the aire
<crimsun> rupert_: (see the topic)
<melodie> air
<rupert_> crimsun, Oh great. Oops.
<melodie> and I tell you with my unfortunate experience
<crimsun> rupert_: don't worry, it's about to get a -lot- more hairy next week :)
<melodie> that was up to
<melodie> ....
<melodie> unsuccessful installation
<hybrid_goth> crimsun: why?
<rupert_> crimsun, If I just change the repository again and then reget the lists, can I just downgrade the packages again?
<melodie> as I don't have win anymore
<hybrid_goth> rupert_: no
<melodie> I had to install wine and winesetuptk
<garnertr> melodie, ahh well I am new to Arlington, Wa, and I've been told the area has a high dust ratio, but I'll run over to the Nex and pick up a clearner this weekend... just find it odd that it worked under one OS and not another OS... but it probably could use a spring cleaning...
<rupert_> crimsun, So what do I have to do...?
<Fator_Dee> I've never ever cleaned my drives lenses and they all have worked always without problems :-o
<crimsun> hybrid_goth: g++ 4.0 transition :)
<hybrid_goth> rupert_: you have to remove packages or reinstall to downgrade
<melodie> if you have windows you can run it under
<hybrid_goth> crimsun: ah
<melodie> if not
<melodie> install wine
<melodie> and the depends
<melodie> this cleaning can also be done manually
<melodie> but
<crimsun> rupert_: you'll have to pin hoary repo at the highest possible priority
<melodie> it is very delicate
<crimsun> rupert_: man apt_preferences
<melodie> and personnally
<melodie> I didn't dare do it
<rupert_> crimsun, Thanks. Any idea roughly what packages I'm going to need to change? (Does the dbus error suggest which packages are not working?)
<raydogg``> where does one put a global script ? as you would put a global bin in /usr/bin
<rupert_> raydogg``, /usr/bin will work. Or probably /usr/local/bin, as you presumably wrote it.
<crimsun> rupert_: well, considering dbus 0.33 was uploaded a couple days ago, breaking api and abi and thus forcing the removing of all packages depending on it, ...
<Undead_Soul> crimsun, do you mine if I bother you for a second in a PM?
<rupert_> crimsun, Looks like I asked the right person! Thanks - I'll try that now.
<crimsun> Undead_Soul: in here unless containing private info, please
<Undead_Soul> Well, it's about some adverting for a radiostation, I'd like to ask an admin if I can advert?
<crimsun> Undead_Soul: advertisements are frowned upon strongly
<Undead_Soul> On the whole server?
<crimsun> Undead_Soul: that would be a network policy, and you'd need to ask in #freenode
<keffo> what program do I use to cut a .avi-file into 2?
<Undead_Soul> Ok, thank you very much crimsun
<crimsun> keffo: check the avifile-utils and mjpegtools
<factorx> i'm just compiling a new kernel via make-kpkg but it seems it uses an obsolete .config instead of my recently created one. why?
<keffo> crimsun, huh?
<keffo> found it
<ggross> hi everybody ... i wiil bought a Nokia 6230i, is it compatible to Ubuntu ? does Blutooth work correctly ?
<crimsun> keffo: those are the names of two packages you'll want to look at. I don't know the list of binaries offhand.
<keffo> hm
<keffo> ok
<keffo> problem
<keffo> after i installed, there is nothing to execute really
<ifr> Here's a weird one: how can I list files within a directory which are owned by a specific user (assuming files in the directory are owned by more than one user?)
<keffo> crimsun - or what do you mean?
<crimsun> keffo: each of those packages contains tools
<ggross> nothing about nokia ?
<crimsun> keffo: you'll have to look at the contents of those packages
<keffo> crimsun, then im blind and cant find tools to use ;P
<goldfish> hehe
<crimsun> keffo: dpkg -L $package
<goldfish> wonder if anyone has tried running Nokia Pc Suite in wine .....
<ggross> lol
<ggross> it might exist another prog ... isn't it ?
<goldfish> no idea
<goldfish> would be nice to know if a linux program like that existed
<keffo> hm, ok crimsun now im about to find out wich one ;P
<ggross> i've heard about gnokii, mygnokii and others ... but cant try now
<a_peck> goldfish, good question
<a_peck> goldfish, excellent
<a_peck> lol
<goldfish> thanks :)
<a_peck> let's see now
<a_peck> :p
<goldfish> i might try it tomorrow
<ggross> wich nokia do you have ?
<Thirsteh> goldfish, have you tried googling 'Nokia PC suite Linux' ?
<trandom> btw, anyone know why ubuntu takes ages to load the network configuration on start up??
<ifr> I accidentally did: ln -s /home/samba/public /public when I meant ln -s /public /home/samba/public now ls -l /public shows everything withint the /public directory AND  public -> /home/samba/public can anyone help me remove that?
<goldfish> Thirsteh: Not yet i'm afraid :/
<a_peck> will you be online? i'm trying to learn php so i've not looked into the matter
<Thirsteh> trandom, is your network IP determined by DHCP?
<Thirsteh> goldfish, try it ;)
<mjr> trandom, shouldn't; maybe your dhcp server is slow to respond (I assume it responds if your network works)
<goldfish> Thirsteh: lol thanks :)
<trandom> thirsteh, yep - wee router deals with that
<goldfish> ggross: google Nokia PC suite Linux
<goldfish> :)
<trandom> mjr, lol my windows machines seem fine
<mjr> *shrug*
<Thirsteh> trandom, ah okay, there are some ethernet adaptors that take a while to be set to an IP address for some reason... If you've experienced (if you've run Windows) that your network wouldn't start up after until 2 minutes after you started Windows, it's not a problem with Ubuntu, but with your router, NIC, or ISP.
<xlyz> hi. how can I set  a command to be executed every time the pc starts?
<Thirsteh> trandom, you might not notice it in Windows because it does not initialize network before it boots the graphical interface
<hybrid_goth> how do i use samba to get mp3s off a xp box on my network
<hybrid_goth> ?
<keffo> how do i search in manpages?
<goldfish> xlyz: using gnome?
<hybrid_goth> man -k
<Fackamato> What's this beagle software evreyone keep talking about?
<ggross> goldfish : dont found a lot ... oh ! maybe google (world ?)
<goldfish> :)
<Thirsteh> xlyz, I'm not sure if this works in Gentoo, but you can append the command to the bottom of /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<xlyz> goldfish: configuration file
<trandom> thirsteh, fair enough - i won't bother messing about with it then - not worth the hassel for an extra minute on start up
<goldfish> ok
<Thirsteh> xlyz, that's in some OS', I have yet to install Ubuntu so I can't verify if that is possible in it. Otherwise, you could try looking into Crontab, it will allow you to run processes either continously or at boot-time, and with webmin (if you install that), it's very easy to configure
<ggross> goldfish : i only found windows user forums, and nokia pc suite links
<keffo> how do i search in A man page?
<xlyz> Thirsteh: in gentoo does not works that way ;) you need /etc/conf.d/local.start
<Thirsteh> xlyz, well, alright, you already knew :P
<Thirsteh> xlyz, use that file, or crontab, is my answer :)
<xlyz> Thirsteh:  /etc/rc.d is not there
<Thirsteh> xlyz, you just said the equivelant for Debian systems is /etc/conf.d/local.start, so use that :)
<keffo> how do i search in A man page?
<xlyz> no, that's for gentoo
<xlyz> don't know what for Debian
<rupertsw> crimsun, Thankyou very much for the help. Everything's working again now.
<Thirsteh> xlyz, ah okay, not reading all of the sentences that are written at the moment. Well, you should use Crontab, you can edit it with 'crontab -e' as your normal user, then you will enter a vi-like editor, just google "Crontab Guide" and see how it's done there
<crimsun> rupertsw: np
<tga> I'm having trouble compiling the logitech quickcam driver.. do I need the full kernel source or just the headers?
<tga> + is there a debian/ubuntu way of compiling kernel modules or do I just 'make' it?
<goldfish> keffo: forward slash, enter pattern to match, press enter
<goldfish> keffo: while inside the man page
<jabular> Anyone experienced the install freezing at 25% - Configuring apt ?
<keffo> hahafnasd
<keffo> fuck mjpegtools :<
<xfSx> hey i've got problems installing firefox 1.0.4 on hoary
<dockane> what does "gethostbyname()" ... sorry, i messed up my network
<xfSx> i get (firefox-installer-bin:16203): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<melodie> don't
<sjohnson> has anyone done the CDRom DMA speedup in Ubuntuguide?
<melodie> xfSx: don't it's not safe :))
<xfSx> why not safe?
<rupertsw> xfSx, Are you trying to run it as root? It probably means that X hasn't got a magic cookie for root.
<xfSx> no i can only run as root
<rupertsw> xfSx, I think sudo sorts that out though?
<goldfish> sjohnson: yes
<xfSx> mmk
<Thirsteh> I haven't installed Ubuntu yet, so here's a noob question: Does the Ubuntu standard kernel come with iptables support?
<goldfish> sjohnson: watching dvd's was sluggish until i did that
<goldfish> sjohnson: no it's runs smooth
<Thirsteh> not support, is it enabled?
<goldfish> *now
<sjohnson> goldfish: /dev/hda:
<sjohnson>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<sjohnson>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<sjohnson>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
* _nate is the king of the noobs.
<sjohnson> it won't work for me, and i'm doing it as sudo
<threat> hi
<goldfish> hmmm...
<goldfish> sjohnson: no idea i'm afraid :/
<sjohnson> .... :(
<threat> what program auto-mounts USB drives and what not under Ubuntu?
<sjohnson> thanks tho
<sjohnson> i have THE worst luck in linux ever
<rupertsw> sjohnson, Is this a home-grown kernel or a hoary one?
<sjohnson> hoary
<Thirsteh> dockane, gethostbyname() is a function used in many C applications that will detect the hostmask of an IP address, e.g. 203.68.59.102 resolves to pwnhx.mn.rr.com
<sjohnson> standard hoary install
<threat> sjohnson, how so? I am using Linux full on now, I havnt needed to switch to my windows box at all for a month or so
<sjohnson> oh man... i dunno, some kind of curse
<sjohnson> i'm an experienced BSD user
<sjohnson> and shit just never works right for me, example: the above
<keffo> anyone who ever splited a AVI file into 2 in Linux?
<threat> sjohnson, heh the curse of the Daemon :)
<sjohnson> while something works for EVERYONE else, for some reason, it won't work for me
<threat> keffo, no
<threat> keffo, when you say avi you mean DIVX/XVID rigyht?
<keffo> yes, true
<Thirsteh> sjohnson, some hardware, but not much, will not work with alot of Linux distro's cause alot of Linux distro's use the same drivers, and if they're bugged, you're screwed.
<goldfish> you could try the split command keffo
<dockane> Thirsteh, i ran etherconf and that was _definetly stupid : sudo: unable to lookup cray.example.com.example.com via gethostbyname()
<goldfish> dunno if it will work
<hybrid_goth> how do i use samba to get mp3s off a xp box on my network?
<Thirsteh> threat, AVI is the standard video format along with MPG, AVI was invented by Microsoft though
<xfSx> rupertsw, yeah sudo seemed to do the trick thanks
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: ubuntuguide.org has a samba guide
<dockane> any chance to recover ?
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<rupertsw> xfSx, No problem
<Thirsteh> hybrid_goth, edit /etc/samba/smb.conf - scroll to the bottom and make a share
<threat> Thirsteh, I know
<sjohnson> doesnt work for either of my drives
<Thirsteh> dockane, lol :O
<Thirsteh> dockane, change it back?
<ShadowRage> how do I add fonts?
<dockane> Thirsteh, any idea how ?
<threat> Thirsteh, although when people now talk about AVI's they are normally refering to the spawn of it :) DIVX or XVID etc..
<Thirsteh> dockane, no, sorry, preparing to install Ubuntu for the first time at the moment :\
<dockane> Thirsteh, ah ok
<threat> Thirsteh, its not that difficult! :) its quiet easy actually, well compared to Debian, slackware or FreeBSD
<Thirsteh> threat, AVI had no spawn other than MPG, DivX/XviD are codecs used in conjunction with AVI/MPG to compress/improve the size/quality of the video file :)
<threat> Xandros is easier though
<dockane> Thirsteh, i cant get any dns lookups. could you please take a look for me what etherconf does and paste it into a query for me ?
<Thirsteh> threat, I'll live through it ;) I don't expect it to be harder than a Gentoo stage 1 install, so I'll be al right
<ShadowRage> how do I add fonts?
<threat> Thirsteh,  :)
<ShadowRage> ttf fonts
<threat> ShadowRage, easy
<threat> ShadowRage, add it to .fonts or /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<Thirsteh> dockane, I can't run it, I'm stuck on a Windoze machine at the moment, burning the Ubuntu Hairy installation CD ;)
<Thirsteh> Sorry I meant hoary :D
<goldfish> lol hairy
* Thirsteh winks.
<threat> lol
<ShadowRage> threat: do you have to restart X?
<rupertsw> keffo, Seriously, just looking at the mplayer man page, something like mplayer -frames <some_num> <your_file> should display it and then if you use mencoder, you can write that to a file.
<garnertr> hairy, he said hairy.... ha ha ha
<tahorg> ShadowRage: nautilus file -> open location
<tahorg> ShadowRage: fonts://
<dockane> anybody inhere who would do me a favour ? :)
<ShadowRage> tahorg: :D
<ShadowRage> nice
<threat> note to Ubuntu developers. name the release after the next release hairy
<tahorg> drag'n'drop your file here
<threat> ShadowRage, no
<melodie> good night  :)
<stuNNed> Ubuntu Hoary the Hairy HedgeHog? :D
<zxc> how do you change the text underneath icons in ubuntu?
<Thirsteh> threat, ;)
<garnertr> doesn't right-click properties do it?
<threat> so any way, what program auto-mounts under Ubuntu ?
<threat> garnertr, assuming he has a mouse with a right clickers :S
<rupertsw> thread, pmount/pumount does the actual mounting and I think gnome tells it to.
<garnertr> ahhh right-you-are!
<rupertsw> (sorry: threat!)
<threat> rupertsw, ok, well its being gay, it mounts sometimes and doesnt other times, I guess I need to chuck it in the Fstab aye
<Thirsteh> Can anyone here please type iptables in a console, see if it gives an error or not, I need to know if the Ubuntu kernel has iptables supports activated
<threat> Thirsteh, it supports it
<rupertsw> threat, Try pmount /dev/file/thing in a xterm. It might well work.
<Thirsteh> It supports it, but is it activated?
<zxc> like how do you change the font colour, text style underneath the icons on the desktop
<threat> Thirsteh, yes
<threat> Thirsteh, unless your refering to IP forwarding, which is handled in /etc/network/interfaces
<threat> oops
<ali4728> Help! How can I cpecify the document root in apace2.conf ? thanks
<threat> /etc/network/options :)
<Thirsteh> I wouldn't want to do a kernel recompile, I'm running straight through a Switch->DSL, no firewall or port blocking whatsoever, so I'll need iptables to avoid being "hacked" by script kiddies ;)
<Thirsteh> threat, nope, I just need to run Shorewall or something similar
<threat> Thirsteh, iptables -I INPUT -j DROP,  that will protect you from all of the script kiddies :)
<rupertsw> Thirsteh, Try running some firewall program and see if it works. It probably will.
<dockane> puh got it :)
<Thirsteh> It's bad when you pay extra for your ISP to change your IP every 15 minutes and people STILL try to "h4x0r" my "b0x0r" :\
<threat> Thirsteh, it works, I have done it :)
<jdims> who did you piss off.
<Thirsteh> threat, I'm on Windoze ;)
<goldfish> emmm
<threat> Thirsteh, hehe, setup snort :)
<threat> Thirsteh, aawwww
<rupertsw> Thirsteh, And pray.
<Thirsteh> I ran an MMO and accidentally revealed my identity, not cool :\
<goldfish> I can't even get a static ip with my isp !
<jdims> packetbl is pretty cool too.
<threat> Thirsteh, quickly reboot and install linux :P
<threat> Thirsteh, MMO ?
<Thirsteh> threat, 15 mins left and Ubuntu is going onto my drive :)
<threat> w00t
<ali4728> Help! How can I cpecify the document root in apace2.conf ? thanks
<teleyinex> hey
<Thirsteh> Massive Multiplayer Online Game, forgot the G
<threat> Thirsteh, the first command you will type is iptables -I INPUT -j DROP :)
<teleyinex> someone has problems with openoffice
<Thirsteh> Or, as some people call it, a MUD
<jdims> lol
<threat> ali4728, you read the file and change the relitive directive
<Thirsteh> threat, that'll drop all inbound connections?
<johan> someone how know a IRC chanel for web design under linux or using Bluefish?:)
<threat> oh
<jdims> lesson learned eh Thirsteh
<threat> Thirsteh, thats right :)
<teleyinex> cause the openoffice from hoary, suddenly tries to close itself, i have to cancel this some times
<Thirsteh> jdims, ye :\
<teleyinex> its that a bug?
<Thirsteh> threat, goodie
<threat> Thirsteh, its case sensitive remember :)
<jdims> get a ipfw for windows
<Thirsteh> threat, I'm used to Linux >.<
<teleyinex> good night!
<rupertsw> ali4728, Mine starts with 'ServerRoot "/var/www/htdocs"' And works.
<ali4728> <threat>great help thanks
<threat> Thirsteh, :)
<threat> ali4728, my plesure
<threat> ali4728, anything else I can help you with ?
<jdims> http://www.its.ipfw.edu/howto/network/win2k-winxp.html
<Thirsteh> threat, been running a Gentoo/Mandrake (or Mandriva) combo for 5 years, time to try something good for a change :P
<threat> nice
<threat> :)
<threat> Thirsteh, well welcome to the world of Debian :)
<Thirsteh> When I heard there was a cool Debian distro I was like "MUSSTTT GETTT#)(/"
<threat> Thirsteh, enjoy your stay
<Thirsteh> Haha, thanks
<rupertsw> Good night, everyone
<sjohnson> anyone have any problems enabling DMA for dvd / cdrom drives?
<Thirsteh> At least we won't have to worry about bankruptcy like Mandrake
<m0rl3> Hello all
<jdims> ipfw will stop those scriptkiddies cold.
<goldfish> hi m0rl3
<threat> sjohnson, hehe dont :)  most DVD/CDROMs have crappy implementations or no support at all
<threat> jdims, *smacK* no! iptables!
<mrhodes> hey i just messed up my gnome by running a command to 'enable the nvidia driver' that was given to me by syntaptik.. any idea how to exec gnome so i can try fix the prob?
<jdims> hes using windows!
<ryman> can someone help me to install JDK ?
<jdims> is there an iptables port to windows?
<threat> mrhodes, soundsl ike you fscked up your X
<Thirsteh> jdims, doubt it
<jdims> exactly my point.
<m0rl3> What do you think about this ubuntu report? They said that ubuntu will be renamed? -> http://www.livejournal.com/community/tws_support/347374.html
<sjohnson> threat: *crys*
<sjohnson> :)
<threat> jdims, no, iptables is a frontend to the ipfilter code in the kernel
<jdims> but threat ipfw has a port to windows
<GeInK> hello
<jdims> it works very similirly to ipfilter
<mrhodes> threat yeah X is crazy, how can i try and start it again from command line to check output?
<threat> jdims, ipfw mustn't be a frontend then
<GeInK> where i can fina a desktop themes for gnome?
<threat> mrhodes, startx
<jdims> no they front end is called something else
<jdims> sf.net
<VVeIrD> gnome-arts
<threat> mrhodes, you may need to reedit your xorg config file  located in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think
<GeInK> link?
<sjohnson> threat: : i have to figure something out... my computer bogs RIGHT DOWN when i even copy a file
<threat> mrhodes, there you will need to make sure nv has been changed to nvidia :)
<mrhodes> nvidia kernel module missing!
<m0rl3> Why is the apt-get removed? -> http://www.livejournal.com/community/tws_support/347374.html
<m0rl3> Can someone told me that?
<threat> mrhodes, install it then :)
<threat> well I am off
<mrhodes> heh
<jdims> l8r
<metalsand> What. The. Fuck.
<metalsand> Ban!
<Thirsteh> mrhodes, it's on the non-free repository afaik
<Thirsteh> m0rl3, one sick individual
<sjohnson> m0rl3: whats your first language?
<metalsand> [ 00:07:26 ]    Parts : m0rl3 [ ~morlenxus@dsl-082-082-081-170.arcor-ip.net ] 
<goldfish> omg
<mrhodes> is it linux-686 restricted modules? that comes up when i apt-cache search nvidia
<goldfish> LOL
<keffo> AARHXG goddamnit from hell, where teh HELL can i find "avisplit"?
<keffo> it should do it
<mrhodes> it says the binary driver, nvidia-glx, is alreay installed
<keffo> a fine app
<keffo> im currently reading manpages, but i cant find the fuding program
<keffo> found it
<Thirsteh> mrhodes, check out the Ubuntu nvidia guy, you have to download two modules
<Thirsteh> guy=guide
<mrhodes> thirste: i only got lynx to browse
<Thirsteh> mrhodes, hold on a sec then
<trondd> Hi! Got a simple question: What is the correct way to select which services are started for a given runlevel? (I know gentoo, so I find deb/ubuntu a bit confusing)
<mrhodes> cheers matey
<Thirsteh> mrhodes, query?
<Thirsteh> mrhodes, can I query you (priv msg) with the instructions?
<manu> hello
<jabular> Anyone experienced the install freezing at 25% - Configuring apt ?
* Thirsteh pokes mrhodes
<onekill> ok when you want to change preferences in fire fox it comes up with an error I think it is requireing me to be root is there a way to change preferences without logging off and logging back in ast root?
<Thirsteh> onekill, you don't have to do that, just sudo run Firefox and configure it there
<manu> I'm helping a friend installing ubuntu remotely, and I would like to install the kernel headers matching his curent kernel (2.6.10-5-386), but I haven't found this in any repositories either restricted or universe, is there a meta mackage doing this ?
<Thirsteh> onekill, "sudo firefox", or "sudo mozilla-firefox"
<onekill> thank you i will try that
<trondd> I have to answer my self: rcconf :)
<mrhodes> sure you can thisteh
<mrhodes> sorry i had to grab a drink
<onekill> thank you Thirsteh it worked
<calamari> manu: I'm pretty sure there are only kernel source packages that match the binary packages in the repository
<garnertr> yawn
<Thirsteh> onekill, np :)
<Thirsteh> mrhodes, alright
<mrhodes> jabular you got that freeze problem sorted?
<mrhodes> i had the same
<A-z-i-z> hello. is there a package for kplayer ?
<manu> calamari, I have found kernel sources only for the 2.6.8 or the 2.6.9 ...
<calamari> manu: is the binary kernel something he had before, or is it an ubuntu kernel?
<onekill> ok can i upgrade firefox or do i dl the new version and install it?
<onekill> i guess my question is "is there a command to do say firefox -upgrade?"
<calamari> A-z-i-z: not that I can tell, but if you'd like to search for yourself, load Synaptic and do a search.  Very cool program
<Burgundavia> onekill, the hoary version has the security stuff backported
<Thirsteh> mrhodes, done.
<manu> calamari, it's the default install kernel
<onekill> ok
<calamari> manu: ah.. well I dunno then.  running Warty here and I got my kernel sources from the repository
<mrhodes> cheers, heh i'm new to irssi, dunno how to msg or view my privmsgs!
<A-z-i-z> calamari: thanks
<Thirsteh> mrhodes, and I can't remember :(
<arch_b1sh0p> i am on an AMD64 and i tried running the nvidia installer from (nvidia) (after removing all the nvidia packages apt-get remove).
<mrhodes> there's numbers on the right that say Act: 1,3,4,5
<mrhodes> heh
<Thirsteh> mrhodes, try using ALT-<number> to tab through the pages, I think that's the way
<Thirsteh> It might be ctrl, but I think it's alt
<goldfish> alt
<goldfish> or esc
<Thirsteh> nod
<calamari> A-z-i-z: I like the description search.. can find all sorts of things that way :)
<arch_b1sh0p> it expected  /emul/ia32-linux/usr/lib/libGL.so round /usr/X11r6/lib32/libGL.so.1
<arch_b1sh0p> anyone have this problem?
<jabular> mrhodes: I managed to work around it, but wondered how common it is...
<mrhodes> yeah
<manu> calamari, thx, I have found an answer, it's just as I haven't the hand on the machine I'm a bit lost trying to explain :)
<mrhodes> did you kill apt-get from another console?
<garnertr> what is a good dvd-movie-player for Ubuntu?
<goldfish> vlc
<goldfish> xine
<Thirsteh> garnertr, ogle, vlc, xine
<Burgundavia> garnertr, totem
<Burgundavia> garnertr, already installed
<Thirsteh> garnertr, ogle is the most simple
<mrhodes> it seems to assume you have a net connection already present at bootup, hence the default auto-time-update (ntp)... even during install it tried to access the internet without warning
<jabular> mrhodes: 1st 2 installs went fine, 3rd freezes, same CD
<garnertr> thanks!
<Thirsteh> jabular, reboot and try again?
<manu> calamari, thx anyways for listen to this :)
<calamari> manu: np, sorry I couldn't help
<jabular> mrhodes: same thing, same place --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24775
<hybrid_goth> how do i use smb if the computer i want to acces is behind the same router as me therfore has the same ip
<K_Dallas> i do not know but it should have another ip !
<Thirsteh> hybrid_goth, routers give out different IP's, not the same
<hybrid_goth> K_Dallas: nope this box has the exact same ip as the other
<K_Dallas> for instance xx.xxx.xxx.100 and xx.xxx.xxx.101
<K_Dallas> ok, so beyond my knowledge
<hybrid_goth> Thirsteh: i went to ip chicken on one box and this one and they were the same
<hybrid_goth> ill look again here in a second
<Thirsteh> hybrid_goth, yes, that's because you go there via your router, which has one IP, but your machines get an IP each from the router, two machines cannot possibly have the same IP
<holycow> check again, if they are you have problems
<Thirsteh> hybrid_goth, IP chicken is on the internet, thus you exit your router, and have your routers IP, if you understand
<arch_b1sh0p> and one try using the nvidia installer on ubuntu on a amd64?
<arch_b1sh0p> anyone
<hybrid_goth> Thirsteh: o i c
<hybrid_goth> so how do i find the ip behind a router
<Thirsteh> hybrid_goth, Windows or Linux machines?
<Astrak> hi all
<hybrid_goth> Thirsteh: the one i want to connect to is windows
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: ifconfig ?
<goldfish> hybrid_goth: ipconfig
<goldfish> wait
<goldfish> hmmmm
<Thirsteh> hybrid_goth, ok, on your windows machine, open start->run...->'cmd' in the box, in cmd you enter 'ipconfig', it'll tell you your IP
<ernstp> hmm, can't get subpixel AA in gnome with the radeon driver, but I get it with fglrx. R350 class card
<Thirsteh> goldfish, yep, ipconfig ;)
<goldfish> :)
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<hybrid_goth> brb
<Thirsteh> coughifconfig-wannabescough
<Thirsteh> Okay, I'm off, when I return I'll be "human", ho, hoho, hohoho...
<joe|code> Can I safely remove GNUstep or is it required by Gnome?
<hybrid_goth> i ran smb://ip/musik and i get no such file or directory
<A-z-i-z> i added a repository to /etc/apt/sources.list  .. but i get W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B90 .. when i run apt-get update ...
<Burgundavia> A-z-i-z, use hoary-extras from the backports project instead
<A-z-i-z> Burgundavia: how ?
<Burgundavia> A-z-i-z, www.ubuntuforums.org --> 3rd party projects --> backports project
<ernstp> joe|code, gnustep is something else. btw synaptic and apt knows all dependencies so you can allways try it and see
<IcemanV9> flac or ogg?? which is better?
<IcemanV9> when rip audio CD
<amax> for?
<amax> ogg is lossy, flac isnt
<K_Dallas> unless you are extremely professional, either would be ok
<K_Dallas> flac, ape, ... are all good
<IcemanV9> k, thks :)
<goldfish> if u have gigs of free space rip to flac
<goldfish> :)
<K_Dallas> :)
<A-z-i-z> Burgundavia: thanks.. i found the missing package :)
<goldfish> or terrabytes
<BurgerMann> hi =))
<K_Dallas> is ape smaller than flac of the same quality? never tried it
<thechitowncubs> does ogg or mp3 have a smaller filesize?
<K_Dallas> mp3 does for sure
<thechitowncubs> really?
* IcemanV9 is a fanatic White Sox fan :P
<K_Dallas> flac and ape are something liek wave as far as i know but smaller
<goldfish> yeah
<BurgerMann> I'm downloaded an opera package (.deb) for Ubuntu. But when I run it a dialog, saying add or remove applications appears and I can't find out how to install Opera !! :(
<thechitowncubs> sudo dpkg -i <deb>.deb
<goldfish> BurgerMann: dpkg -i blah.deb ??
<goldfish> meh
<BurgerMann> oh oki
<thechitowncubs> hopefully a gui deb installer is a feature in hoary :)
<dockane> first my hd was  1.4 non contiguous and then 8.4 % ... is that a hint for a dying hd ?
<thechitowncubs> how do you test that dockane?
<dockane> thechitowncubs, ubuntu showed that at startup
<kyncani> Announcing a new wiki page, for package management: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PackageManagementHowTo
<BurgerMann> thechitowncubs, yep it is, but can't figure out how to use it
<BurgerMann> Weee... opera is groovy
<BurgerMann> but it comes with ad =(((
<lotusleaf> BurgerMann: if you like advertisements that is ;)
<K_Dallas> opera is still what i use the most but firefox is catching pretty fast specially that in their recent trunk versions the forward-backward is fixed to give you excellent speed
<BurgerMann> lotusleaf, I hat'em
<thechitowncubs> Opera isn't as good in linux as win32 IMO
<K_Dallas> true
<thechitowncubs> Firefox is better in nix than win32 IMO
<thechitowncubs> :)
<BurgerMann> heh
<K_Dallas> yet i would say faster than firefox or mozilla
<lotusleaf> thechitowncubs: they both have ads in their free version though ;P
<thechitowncubs> ya, which is stupid
<thechitowncubs> but if they want to make money, i have no problem
<thechitowncubs> but they aren't from me
<hybrid_goth> i got to stay alternative to keep from virri so i use linus the same for browser i love fx but it is popular and bein targeted
<BurgerMann> i suppose noone made a ad-go-away-crack for linux :s
<K_Dallas> firefox, get the trunk version and change some config data to make it pretty neat and fast
<hybrid_goth> viva la w3m
<K_Dallas> viva lynx :)
<BurgerMann> wouldn't know how to install it anyway
<thechitowncubs> virus on linux, psh
<BurgerMann> psh?
<jnk> hybrid_goth, I recommend browsing with telnet on Hurd
<hybrid_goth> K_Dallas: lynx has came a long way
<lotusleaf> lol
<BurgerMann> is that a sound? :s
<goldfish> psh, pffff, et....
<BurgerMann> ah
<BurgerMann> get it
<hybrid_goth> jkn: hurd? is it stable?
<K_Dallas> i have not used lynx for quite a few years, i think it is now called links or something
<lotusleaf> 300 baud via telnet on a vic-20, no problems then
<thechitowncubs> XBOX 360 is getting its big debut tonight
<goldfish> still called lynx in the repos
<goldfish> i tried to use it
<lotusleaf> or just use a good old commodore 64
<K_Dallas> ok
<hybrid_goth> K_Dallas: links != lynx
<K_Dallas> well a i said, havent been following it in the past few years
<K_Dallas> tought they were the same
<K_Dallas> thought*
<hybrid_goth> K_Dallas: as i said links != lynx
<hybrid_goth> :D
<K_Dallas> got that :)
<lotusleaf> can I get an Amen for Dillo? :S
<hybrid_goth> haha
<hybrid_goth> does dillo support tabs
<SuperLag> doubt it, and it's only GTK1
<kyncani> Epiphany's got tabs
<lotusleaf> actually in DSL I think they modified it to have tabs, either that or Feather nix
<kyncani> and is lighter than firefox
<lotusleaf> Dillo that is
<hybrid_goth> Epiphany is too ugly
<hybrid_goth> thats bad b/c i like cli browsers
<PhantomFreak> Help, just installed Warty Warhog and the monitor shutsdown when the GUI is supposed to start.
<PhantomFreak> Help!
<synd> hey how do i print on a printer that is connected to a networked computer??
<IIIEars> anything without java and scripting is good.
<synd> PhantomFreak: install hoary
<lotusleaf> hybrid_goth: then try conkeror
<joh> PhantomFreak: why did you install warty when you can hoary?
<shad0w1e> help! The ubuntu telnet host sucks! when I log in from windows telnet and open up any program that "occupies the screen", the screen gets all garbled on me! Does anyone know of a better telnet host to use?
<hybrid_goth> lotusleaf: whats that
<PhantomFreak> would hoary work any better!
<thread> shad0w1e: ssh
<lotusleaf> hybrid_goth: a web browser
<hybrid_goth> PhantomFreak: yea
<hybrid_goth> lotusleaf: cli or gui
<synd> lotusleaf: konqueror
<shad0w1e> thread: I hate when people tell me that. ssh doesnt come with windows
<shad0w1e> lets say im in colleg
<hybrid_goth> putty
<Sauron21> guys....I know this sounds like a real noob question....but I was wondering how to install  .cpp  files?
<lotusleaf> synd: no, conkeror
<shad0w1e> or in a lab
<thread> shad0w1e: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<hybrid_goth> ./cpp
<synd> hm. oh well
<shad0w1e> youre not answering..
<mtbeedee> shad0w1e, get putty
<PhantomFreak> Installed Warty because we already had a disc for it! Although have been d/l Hoary all afternoon!
<lotusleaf> Conkeror: http://conkeror.mozdev.org/
<Mr-Mafio> him, im on xfce4 and I tryed to install kde but now I can't see my xfce4 menu
<shad0w1e> the fact is that telnet comes installed on every windows PC. putty does NOT
<IIIEars> Phantom - Hoary is -much- better.
<synd> how do i print on a printer that is connected to a networked computer??
<thread> shad0w1e: ssh is waaaayy better than telnet for many reasons
<hybrid_goth> Mr-Mafio: try right clicking the desktop
<IcemanV9> PhantomFreak: ok, upgrade Warty to Hoary then :)
<synd> PhantomFreak: yes, hoary is quite nice.
<sjohnson> GregHimself : i had a FUCK of a time finding a plastic 10cc syringe
<synd> much nicer
<PhantomFreak> fair enough!
<thread> shad0w1e: putty can be downloaded as a single .exe that IS the application.. no need to install stuff... juyst drop it on your start menu or in c:\windows so you can start -> run -> putty
<sjohnson> most places wouldn't give them to me, where can i buy them (what kind of store)?
<synd> how do i print on a printer that is connected to a networked computer?
<Sauron21> so if a file is named  test.cpp  I will install it by typing  ./test.cpp   ??
<sjohnson> i want to have about 6 of these fuckers
<shad0w1e> thread: yes but im using public computer labs all the time that dont have ssh
<mtbeedee> shad0w1e, so get it.
<thread> shad0w1e: hm =\ well you could use mindterm or some java based ssh client
<PhantomFreak> sjohnson: I can quite easily get hold of suringes, my dad swipes them from work(the NHS)
<shad0w1e> its an idea but I still like using telnet because its ALWAYS THERE
<shad0w1e> so,
<shad0w1e> any idea of why the screen gets all garbled?
<shad0w1e> um what port is ssh
<sjohnson> PhantomFreak: what kind of work does your dad do?
<Flav> shad0w1e: 22
<hybrid_goth> could you put putty on a uwb key a run from there?
<mtbeedee> hybrid_goth: yes
<shad0w1e> hybrid_goth: yes
<PhantomFreak> He's an Anethatist...
<hybrid_goth> sweet
<tritium> Sauron21, no, that's a C++ file, most likely.  You'll want to compile it with g++.  Please verify the file type with "file test.cpp".
<synd> how do i print on a printer that is connected to a networked computer??
<ShadowRage> how do I stop pppd from overwriting resolv.conf?
<shad0w1e> look, you cant argue with the fact that telnet is ALWAYS THERE
<shad0w1e> so,
<shad0w1e> any way to get THAT working?
<ShadowRage> it keeps wiping my resolv.conf settings
<hybrid_goth> synd: you will need cups
<synd> hybrid_goth: cups?
<hybrid_goth> synd: look in synaptic common unix printer system
<yUSiyE> guys, what's the advantage ubuntu over others?
<tritium> synd, System->Administration->Printing
<dockane> how do i force a filesysytem check at next bootup ?
<yUSiyE> want to try out ubuntu
<IIIEars> Phantom - any free samples your dad my bring home would come in handy when the windows box just refuses to work.
<hybrid_goth> easy but powefull
<Sauron21> tritium: "ASCII C program text, with CRLF, LF line terminators"  ?
<mtbeedee> shad0w1e: what are you using?  telnetd?
<tritium> Sauron21, that's what I thought...
<lotusleaf> only 9 hours remaining in my ubuntu download, woo!
<IIIEars> ;)
<shad0w1e> people keep saying that
<hybrid_goth> yUSiyE: if you dont tweek it is all for noobs if you tweek it then it can b powerfull
<shad0w1e> mtbeedee: yes
<Sauron21> tritium: what do I do with that?
<IIIEars> lotusleaf - bittorrent?
<PhantomFreak> I did wonder why you wanted the suringes anyhow!
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: the bt died to like 3 seeds
<lotusleaf> IIIEars: uh, no
<tritium> Sauron21, you can compile it with g++.  Did it not come with any other files, such as a Makefile?
<IIIEars> taw thats awful
<thread> shad0w1e: try this.. there's no reason to use telnet anymore.. it's insecure and lacks features. http://www.oit.duke.edu/sa/security/ssh.html
<mtbeedee> shad0w1e: That might be the only telnet daemon in the regular distro... you might be able to find another one.   I suspect the problem is with window's telnet client however
<hybrid_goth> telnet is soooo Y2K
<shad0w1e> they make putty for smartphone, thats very col
<IIIEars> lol@goth
<goldfish> hehe
<Sauron21> no...only three files one   two .cpp files.....and one  .h file...
<Sauron21> thats it...
<tritium> goldfish, come here...my aquarium is getting empty
<Razor-X> Putty for smartphone?
<hybrid_goth> heh
<goldfish> tritium: :)
<sjohnson> quit teasing goldfish!!!.. he's mine
<tritium> :)
* goldfish hides
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: the sidekick had an ssh applet
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: oooh, nice ;-P
<Flav> now we just need ssh that has a sidekick applet
<hybrid_goth> yup
<shad0w1e> mtbeedee: well the windows one accesses my college's solaris network no problem
<Razor-X> is there one for PPC?
* hybrid_goth grabs goldfish 
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: what?
<IIIEars> still curious why not tightVNC?
<Razor-X> PocketPC
<PhantomFreak> Has anyone got one of the Live CDs to work? The ISO image I downloaded didn't work properly!
<Razor-X> because, then, i'ld be on IRC wherever there's a network ;-P
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: o i am on PPC powerpc:P prolly
<Mr-Mafio> how can I uninstall KDE?
<Razor-X> PhantomFreak: did you MD5 it?
<shad0w1e> Razor-X: yes
<tritium> PhantomFreak, they do work.  Please check the md5sum of the image you downloaded.
<hybrid_goth> Mr-Mafio: #kubuntu
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: heh, it gets confusing, those two acronyms
<sbcl3> do you guys know how to install X11 cursor themes?
<shad0w1e> Razor-X: I even installed it on my smartphone, although the screen resolution was too small to see the whole thing
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: since ssh is free you can compile it on pocketpc
<IIIEars> Phantom - yes it works - though some video cards require that you set resolution for them
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: yes do a google search for ppc help
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: yeah, but, is there a binary for it?
<Jormundgand> How do you change the mouse pointer image?
<IIIEars> laptops need the framebuffer option set correctly
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: idk ask uncle google
<PhantomFreak> Entered block size does not correspond with the image length! (That's what Nero said)...
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: I shall!
<hybrid_goth> lol
<PhantomFreak> MD5????
<IIIEars> Phantom - md5 sum check?
<hybrid_goth> PhantomFreak: it has too do with interigity of the file
<IIIEars> filealyzer is a good windows app there are many linux tools
<PhantomFreak> Ah! Don't have any! D'Oh!
* hybrid_goth wonders what A Perfect circle on one desktop and Pantera on another at once would sound like
<IIIEars> Filealyzer is free and of course linux is always completely free - wohoo! (ahem - sorry got a bit carried away.)
<pepsi> why shouldnt i use grumpy, er i mean breezy yet?
<bestadvocate> i have just descovered the glory of xpenguins -n 99
<hybrid_goth> pepsi: are you from dslinux from chance?
<pepsi> nope
<MrKeuner> is there a problem with the torrent links on ubuntu dopwnload page?
<hybrid_goth> pepsi: oh the leader was pepsiman :P
<MrKeuner> I am having problem connecting to tracker
<IIIEars> xpenguins - rofl - they're cute
<Funraiser> MrKeuner, for what file?
<bestadvocate> i like using my windows like legos and building a penguin empire
<MrKeuner> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<Funraiser> what client?
<MrKeuner> gnome-btdownload
<hybrid_goth> check out this image
<hybrid_goth> http://atgig.com/hybrid/Linux_vs_Windows.gif
<Funraiser> don't like gnome-btdownload, u can't see what's happening
<hybrid_goth> bittorrent or bittornado
<MrKeuner> well it looks like tracker has a problem
<goldfish> if u dont mind java, azureus is good
<MrKeuner> I mind java it's closed source
<Funraiser> hybrid_goth, the link doesn't work...
<tga> where do I get the .config file for the 2.6.10 kernel bottled with hoary?
<PhantomFreak> OK MD5 gives me a number... What am I meant to do with that!
<MrKeuner> Funraiser/ does that link work in your bittorrent client?
<Funraiser> lemmet check
<Nub> anyone know what package tulip_core.c resides in?
<hybrid_goth> http://atgig.com/hybrid/Linux_vs_windows.gif
<hybrid_goth> there you go
<Funraiser> he he i like it
<hybrid_goth> i found it on google one day i wz like sweet
<tritium> tga, in /boot
<Funraiser> MrKeuner, (launching azureus)
<MrKeuner> ok
<PhantomFreak> 0FE63FBFCCF1261C779ECEDA48DC0DDB
<hybrid_goth> http://atgig.com/hybrid/logo.jpg
<hybrid_goth> that one is common^
<tga> tritium: thanks
<tritium> tga, sure
<tritium> Nub, likely linux-source-2.6.10
<calc> what happened to gnome 2.11?
<Nub> tritium: couldn't find it in my lib/modules
<calc> is it really behind schedule?
<tritium> Nub, there should be no .c files in /lib/modules
<Nub> tritium: they're arn't, where would i find it then?
<MrKeuner> Funraiser/ have it connected to the tracker, yet?
<tritium> Nub, like I said, in the source package for the kernel.
<Funraiser> MrKeuner, yeah tracker is down
<calc> 2.11.2 should be out next monday but 2.11.1 isn't even out yet
<MrKeuner> Funraiser/ ok thanks
<Nub> tritium, /usr/src/2.6.10 doesn't exist
<tritium> Nub, did you install linux-source-2.6.10 ?
<MrKeuner> Any ubuntu people here? alert bittorrent tracker is down! :)
<Funraiser> really down
<Nub> tritium, availible on cd via apt-get?
<tritium> Nub, apt-get for sure, don't recall about cd
<IIIEars> The torrent tracker might be down.
<tritium> (probably not)
<Nub> tritium, where else would i get it?
<tritium> Nub, why do you need the source?
<Razor-X> someone should make a magnet link for teh Ubuntu torrent
<Razor-X> *the
<Nub> tritium, i have to modify the code to work with my NIC
<Razor-X> the first ten minutes of Revelations seems awesome
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: whats a magnet link
<tritium> Nub, are you certain of this?
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: a new feature of Azureus to manage trackerless torrents
<Nub> tritium, as far as i've been able to find out, yes
<joe|code> Anyone use Beep?
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: all of revelation seems awesome
<hybrid_goth> o
<Razor-X> haven't watched it all yet
<Razor-X> it's the first video i've downloaded in Ubuntu (second i'm watching)
<tritium> Nub, okay, then get linux-source-2.6.10.  Do you not have internet access in linux right now?
<Nub> tritium, that's why i need that source
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: i kno alot of revelations and once on a bus trip told a girl i know so much about revelations it will scare you and she got hit in the head with a huge box
<Razor-X> anyone here use a trackball?
<Nub> tritium, to modify some code to get it to work with my NIC (ms pci adapter mn-130 #2)
<TwoBitSprite> whenI run winetools... I get to the point where it's creating the fake_windows, and then proceeds to: "Invoking /usr/bin/wine rundll32.exe setupapi.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 128 wine.inf ..." repeatedly, in an infinate loop
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: i use a track*pad*
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: i'm assuming it's not the TV show  Revelations?
<tritium> Nub, right.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-34_all.deb&md5sum=29d9cec9e10de04cfe3d9eb868e6bd6a&arch=all&type=main
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: yes heh
<Nub> tritium, thank you so much
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: oh, heh, I meant Star Wars Revelations
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: oh heh
<tritium> Nub, no problem.  You'll want to transfer that to the linux side however you can, and then install it with dpkg.
<Unfrgiven> can i override a module in initrd with one ive built that lives in /lib/modules? does modprobe first look in /lib/modules or initrd?
<Funraiser> it's weird i can't empty my trash even with sudo rm -fr $HOME/.Trash/
<Nub> tritium, burning it onto a cd now...
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: star wars pwns
<Razor-X> once I get my trackball (which i'm pretty set on getting), i'm going to try and buy a sign saying "No Average Computer Users Allowed" in front of my door
<tritium> TwoBitSprite, are you using wine from universe or from winehq.com?
<Razor-X> *the computer room's door
<tritium> Nub, good luck!
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: amen to that
<TwoBitSprite> tritium, universe
<tritium> TwoBitSprite, winetools works with wine from winehq.com, but not the version in universe
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: he trackpads rule i want one for my laptop no matter how bad it looks
<TwoBitSprite> tritium, should I uninstall the one from universe and install the one in winehq?
<Razor-X> hell, you have to be pretty stupid to freak out without the start bar, but then, try typing and you type Dvorak, try moving the mouse and you'll freak out ;-P
<hybrid_goth> my sis has one on my old windows box and can barely use it :P
<hybrid_goth> lol
<tritium> TwoBitSprite, if you want to use winetools, hyes.
<tritium> yes
<Razor-X> not many computer users can use the Linux box here, very very effective safeguard
<Razor-X> that, and much easier on my wrists
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: my mom could do basics on mdk but my sis hahahahaha she would cry
<besian> how do you install programs on ubuntu? i.e. Skype?
<PhantomFreak> Ok, so my live ISO file had a completely different MD5 compared to the MD5 on the net! This means I have to download it again!
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: i had my laptop at school and my sis friend said ill take that and i wz like plz you couldnt use it
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: my dad could do basics in Ubuntu, my mom on the other hand.... my sister can't do anything on any computer because, well... he's almost 2 ;)
<tritium> PhantomFreak, yes.
<hybrid_goth> besian: d/l the deb then sudo dpkg -i skype.deb
<PhantomFreak> I actually ordewred some discs! Wonder if I can be bothered to wait for them to arrive!
<Razor-X> but, then, my dad hates Linux anyways
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: heh my sis uses xp can has problems
<Razor-X> so, whatever
<Funraiser> besian, one sec
<tritium> besian, in general, if the program is available in the reposotories, you'd use synaptic, or apt-get, or aptitude, rather than installing it manually with dpkg
<Razor-X> this isn't my computer either, it's my dad's
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: she "broke" her monitor
<phoenixp3k> root password is not working! (help!)
<IIIEars> bes, - try synaptic for -great if you are new. - settings >> repository >>"+Plus" >> "Universe community supported"
<PhantomFreak> Completely different as you can see...
<PhantomFreak> 77a1a8be45e0cc93a14c9b9bf00f6648
<PhantomFreak> 0FE63FBFCCF1261C779ECEDA48DC0DDB
<tritium> phoenixp3k, there is no root password
<Razor-X> I double boot with a Windows partition
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: i had to go down there and turn it on
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: heh
<Funraiser> besian, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<Gatton> Hmmm maybe there should be a bot to count the number of times the 'root password' question is asked :)
<tritium> phoenixp3k, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<phoenixp3k> tritium, I leave a blank?
<tritium> read the above URL
<hybrid_goth> Gatton: 10001
<BurgerMann> go to bed folkes
<phoenixp3k> wasn't like that in Warty
<tritium> Gatton, no kidding ;)
<hybrid_goth> 100000001110101010101010101 in binary
<tritium> phoenixp3k, always has been like that
<Gatton> I should be quiet though cuz I'm a newbie too :)
<hybrid_goth> heh
<Razor-X> i'm new to UBuntu, but not to Linux
<tritium> (even in Warty, phoenixp3k)
<PhantomFreak> I've never found the root password either! And, I've tried all the obvious ones!
<Razor-X> although, my Linux/BASH skills are rusty, it's been a while since i've used Linux
<Razor-X> and, Ubuntu is just incredible incredible
<hybrid_goth> 100000001110101010101010110 in binary
<hybrid_goth> now
<phoenixp3k> tritium
<Razor-X> I really think Ubuntu should supercede Debian
<Jormundgand> How do I desudo after sudo -i?
<Funraiser> should?
<phoenixp3k> tritium, I had to type a root password every time
<tritium> ubuntu needs debian
<hybrid_goth> yes
<Razor-X> well, it's based on Debian
<tritium> phoenixp3k, no, you had to type your user's password for sudo
<Razor-X> I think Ubuntu should become the main project, and the old Debian shoudl become something different
<Razor-X> just like Firefox to Mozilla
<Razor-X> *should
<thread> Jormundgand: exit?
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: no then we would never get releases
<Gatton> I kind of like the idea of Debian soldiering on and other distros using it as a base to build something great on
<hybrid_goth> they be like ubuntu is not Y3K compatible
<Gatton> Besides...many people like the philosophy of the Debian project
<phoenixp3k> tritium, but when I try to access configuration stuff, it ask for the password
<IIIEars> Ubuntu - is to Debian what Wolfgang puck is to pizza - other debians are just frozen pizza - lol
<tritium> phoenixp3k, please read that URL I gave you.  That has always been the root/sudo policy, including Warty.
<zoddan> how do i start kismet ?
<hybrid_goth> Gatton: yea debian is like modified kernal in a way
<tritium> phoenixp3k, yes, but not a root password...the password of your user that has sudo priveleges
<Razor-X> IIIEars: what if you make your own PizzaL
<besian> Skype is killing me... dpkg: error processing skype (--install): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Razor-X> *?
<Funraiser> besian, u did http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<Funraiser> ?
<zoddan> i cant start kismet :(
<besian> Funraiser yes i did the repos n all
<BurgerMann> zoddan, can't u just write kismet in console?
<zoddan> no
<phoenixp3k> tritium, let's say no users have sudo privilege, because I never set any
<BurgerMann> :S
<zoddan> i get some errors
<tritium> besian, if it's in a repo, use apt-get install, rather than download and use dpkg
<FreeEagle> Hi all
<phoenixp3k> tritium, Child terminated with 1 status
<nobile> hi
<tritium> phoenixp3k, the first user you added got sudo priveleges when you installed
<Funraiser> besian, did u intall libqt3c102-mt ?
<zoddan> BurgerMann: how do i configure kismet ?
<tritium> phoenixp3k, have you read that URL yet?  Please quit arguing with me until you've gotten the facts.
<FreeEagle> I have a question concerning Installing Firefox 1.4 the last one
<BurgerMann> haven't got a clue =(
<phoenixp3k> tritium, I'm reading it no worries
<besian> Funraiser, it wont even let me do that: gstreamer0.8-lame: Depends: liblame0 (>= 3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<polok> I'm trying to install sshd, but it says I don't have ssh installed (I do), and it says that openssh-server is uninstallable... I'm using Warty.
<Funraiser> besian, do not use synaptic use sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<Razor-X> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00004VUGJ/102-6307602-9640151?v=glance&s=electronics&me=ATVPDKIKX0DER&vi=pictures&img=1#more-pictures the trackball I want
<PhantomFreak> Right, I think I'm going to call it a night! It's 1:38 here and I did promise myself I'd get up sometime before 11 tommorow! Thanks to all that helped me...
* avallach is having display trouble...i can run at 1280x1024 @ 60Hz or 1024x768 @ 70Hz but I can't get 1280x1024 @ 70Hz.  Can someone help with that, and/or let me know if there's a YAST like tool I can use?
<besian> Funraiser, i did do that... n i still get the same msg :(
<Razor-X> I better sleep now, I have a fever so... I need to go to school tomorrow for the stupid French test
<Funraiser> Razor-X, bonne chance!
<sbcl3> does ubuntu not come with "gobject"?
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: heh g'nite
<goldfish> avallach: you could try reconfiguring the X server, that worked for me.
<FreeEagle> Anyone here can help me please!!!!
<Funraiser> besian, don't know then
<Razor-X> Funraiser: toi aussi
<sbcl3> and its not in synaptic either
<IIIEars> Razr, - Hope you are feeling better tommorow
<Razor-X> day, everyone ;)
<hybrid_goth> yo hablo expanol?
<besian> meh guess ill just move to Novell or Mandrake... a lot easier for beginners
<avallach> goldfish, do you mean by editing the xorg.conf?  thats what im trying.  im afraid im a bit of a novice (only slightly better than newb)
<hybrid_goth> ?yo hablo expanol?
<tritium> FreeEagle, you're always welcome to ask.  If someone knows how to help, they'll answer.
<Funraiser> besian, maybe u should upgrade to hoary first...(?)
<besian> Funraiser, how do i do that?
<dockane> "EXT2-fs warning (device hda2): ext2_fill_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2" .... do i have to worry about something ?
<besian> Funraiser, and i just got Ununtu like a week ago
<goldfish> avallach: insted of manually editing it, you can try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' console based tool for editing it
<Razor-X> *ton aussi ;)
<FreeEagle> okay.... tritium , thanks, i am asking if there is anyway to install the last Version of Firefox easly and without problems for a Newbie in Linux
<tritium> hybrid_goth, you just asked yourself if you speak spanish
<hybrid_goth> yup
<FreeEagle> Can anyone here guide me to do it please!!!
<Funraiser> besian, a week ago and it's warty?
<hybrid_goth> FreeEagle: ubuntuguide.org ubuntuforums.org
<besian> Funraiser, i dont know what warty is bro
<hybrid_goth> heh
<Funraiser> guys what the apt-get line to upgrade to hoary from warty?
<K_Dallas> under debian i only got the installer and it did a fine job
<FreeEagle> hybrid_goth, thxm will check it now
<tritium> hybrid_goth, and how did you answer yourself?
<hybrid_goth> besian: do a uname -a
<Janux> Hi, does anyone here use LTSP? the ubuntu repository has 0.10-2 version only but the most updated is 4.1, do you know that if Ubuntu stops supporting that?
<hybrid_goth> tritium: no i didnt put the leading ?
<besian> hybrid_goth just username -a?
<Funraiser> besian, click system/about ubuntu
<FreeEagle> thx for help!!! Bye
<hybrid_goth> ?yo hablo expanol? si
<tritium> hybrid_goth, and it would have been inverted...
<TwoBitSprite> so, I did "dpkg -r wine" then added the winehq.com repository and did "apt-get install wine winetools" and winetools still doesn't work... same infinate loop
<hybrid_goth> tritium: yes
<besian> elcome to Ubuntu Linux 5.04 : The Hoary Hedgehog Release.
<nobile> hablo espaol? Si
<besian> Funraiser, welcome to Ubuntu Linux 5.04 : The Hoary Hedgehog Release.
<hybrid_goth> accent on the i
<odyssey> TwoBitSprite, if you mix the wine in the universe and wine from winehq.com then that happens
<TwoBitSprite> how do I remove the one frm universe? I thought I uninstalled it?
<avallach> goldfish, ...at 1280x1024 it only gave me the option for 60hz for some reason.
<nobile> that is correct =)
<goldfish> ugh
* hybrid_goth knows a lil spanish from last year
<goldfish> :/
<Funraiser> besian, i'll try to install skype on mine to see if it works
<nobile> hablo espaol? S
<hybrid_goth> heh
<besian> Funraiser, ok thanks
<tritium> TwoBitSprite, "sudo aptitude install wine=0.0.20050310-1"
* nobile knows spanish better than enlgish =P
* hybrid_goth wants to learn latin
<hybrid_goth> nobile: kool
<nobile> latin is cool
* besian speaks 4 languages ... but cant figure out ubuntu lol
<Funraiser> besian, u did add the extra-repositories didn't u?
<hybrid_goth> lol
<nobile> you know latin and you can understand about 5 more languages
<besian> Funraiser, im not sure... lemme double check
<hybrid_goth> i speak xml html some c /java/ c++ then php xhtml javascript
<nobile> french, italian, spanish, portuguese, some other more probably
<hybrid_goth> unix
<karljp> I only speak one languge
<karljp> binary
* karljp quotes bad movies
<dockane> it looks like i have got a dying hd, thats why i need to backup /home. my qestion is it really that easy, that i'll 'cp /home' to i.e. a sambamount and than move it back after a new ubuntu instlallation ?
<hybrid_goth> to me xml xhtml html is like english spanish latin if you get me
<pirving> what do I use for P2P in Ubuntu???
<pirving> I usually use gtk-gnutella
<hybrid_goth> there 10 ppl in this world those who know binary and those who dont
<hybrid_goth> bittorrent
<Funraiser> pirving, u can install amule too
<avallach> 10 types of ppl
<pirving> so just use torrent?
<hybrid_goth> or amule or limewire
<hybrid_goth> oprions options options
<besian> damn im fucken tired of gettin errors just to install freakin Skype
<hybrid_goth> *options
<pirving> can someone work on the GTK-GNUTELLA bug
<Funraiser> besian, the installation is a breeze here...
<odyssey> besain should only be one error about libqt multi threaded library
<tritium> besian, please watch the language?
<alka_trash> hey ubunters is anyone running descent3?
<Owl^> descent3? native? windows?
<besian> ecxuse me
<alka_trash> loki
<pirving> All I can think is BSD
<bitsmash> hi
<bitsmash> no gnome menu editor yet?
<besian> Funraiser, maybe i should reinstall ubuntu... when i tried installin the extra repos... my files look different from the one on the guide
<Funraiser> besian, no don't do that
<avallach> I don't suppose anyone here has an NEC LCD1712 monitor & can share their xorg.conf file?
<Funraiser> besian, u followed the steps in http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Funraiser> ?
<pirving> why is Ubuntu rated # 1 on www.distrowatch.com
<alka_trash> I'm not able to get it to run non-root and the update doesn't work either
<Funraiser> cose Ubuntu rulezz
<Owl^> ubuntu rules, that's so true
<TwoBitSprite> gaaah!!!! why can't any of this just work?
<Owl^> I have hoary
* hybrid_goth has hoary going to get breezy
<pirving> ok, real quick....how does the rpm work?
<pirving> good?
<tritium> TwoBitSprite, did you do what I showed you?
<Owl^> everything works I want to (including two soundcards and a tv-out)
<hybrid_goth> tritium: are you using breezy?
<besian> Funraiser, i tried... but when that file opens where im supposed to uncomment those lines... mine look very different from the one on the guide
<Funraiser> besian, if u did follow the steps, then your source list is saved in /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<TwoBitSprite> tritium, yes... and now winetools complains about files not existing, etc...
<tritium> hybrid_goth, no, not yet.  I intend to setup a breezy chroot and continue to use hoary.
<hybrid_goth> whats chroot
<tritium> TwoBitSprite, you removed wine from universe (sudo aptitude purge wine), and then "sudo aptitude install wine=0.0.20050310-1"?
<TwoBitSprite> tritium, I didn't see you say anything about purgeing... :P
* TwoBitSprite does this
<tritium> TwoBitSprite, well, at least remove it
<polok> ok
<Funraiser> besian, do it again, but paste what's on the sample
<Owl^> winetools? that's a wine matter, not ubuntumatter
<polok> I can't get sshd >_<
<polok> I'm going to use a debian source
<tritium> hybrid_goth, search the wiki/google for it ;)
<polok> I can't find any literature to tell me otherwise >_<
<hybrid_goth> ok
<LeeColleton> has anyone tried to install Ubuntu on one of those $498 WalMart laptops?
<tritium> polok, you're advised not to, though
<garnertr> goodevening
<Owl^> polok, I said just "apt-get install ssh" and I got an ssh-server
<tritium> polok, if you want sshd, apt-cache search sshd, and you'll see that you need openssh-server (or the ssh metapackage, which depends on it)
* avallach thinks Ubuntu is a good distro - but wishes it had YAST or something similar.
<hybrid_goth> YaST is for novices
<hybrid_goth> LP
<hybrid_goth> :P
<avallach> i guess thats me then, cuz i cant get my video working right.
<polok> I get told openssh is a broken package
<TwoBitSprite> tritium, ok, purged wine, then installed wine per the command you provided... anything special I should use to install winetools?
<TwoBitSprite> tritium, or just "sudo apt-get install winetools"?
<hybrid_goth> avallach: have you searched the wiki and forums
<avallach> ubuntu starts in 1024x768 @ 60hz, and wont let me change anything through the gui...i play with xorg.conf, and i get either 1280x1024@60hz or 1024x768@70hz.  cant get 1280x1024@70.
<avallach> googled it, thats about it so far.
<tritium> TwoBitSprite, sure, apt-get will work (I prefer aptitude)
<TwoBitSprite> tritium, and, is there anything I need to run before winetools, once its installed?
<polok> it now refuses to install because the version of openssh-client I have is .1 newer than the version it wants >:(
<IcemanV9> LeeColleton: bring livecd to WalMart and see if it works :)
<tritium> TwoBitSprite, nope, just winetools, and step through the base setup, etc. in order.
<GhostFreeman> How can I check what version of the ATI drivers I am running?
<besian> lol seriously my ybuntu wont lemme install anything
<goldfish> hehe
<TwoBitSprite> tritium, do I need to run winetools as sudo? it's now complaining about permissions...
* TwoBitSprite takes some Advil...
<tritium> TwoBitSprite, no...
<polok> downgrading now =\
<besian> oh we;re gonna need more than advil lol
<TwoBitSprite> rm: cannot remove `/usr/lib/wine/dosdevices/c:/windows/command/start.exe': Permission denied
<TwoBitSprite> Warning: failed to create /usr/lib/wine/dosdevices/c:/windows/command/start.exe
<TwoBitSprite> that's a lot of times with different filenames
<odyssey> TwoBitSprite, you are not suppose to run winetools as sudo
<Funraiser> besian, do the extra-repos again, by copy/paste what's on the sample
<besian> Funraiser, i did that... n i still get the same problems
<tritium> besian, sounds like your /etc/apt/sources.list needs to be checked
<tritium> polok, are you mixing package from debian/warty/hoary or someting?
<TwoBitSprite> odyssey, I'm not, but it's complaining about permissions
<tritium> something
<LeeColleton> IcemanV9: hell yeah!
<pirving> ok, so what do you use for a torrent search?
<pirving> www.torrentreactor.net ?
<polok> tritium: nope debian not in here
<goldfish> pirving: www.torrentspy.com
<besian> tritium, i dont even have /etc/apt lol
<pirving> ok
<goldfish> best one i know of
<Owl^> ubuntu rocks
<tritium> polok, you shouldn't be need to downgrade anything
<TwoBitSprite> odyssey, any idea why I'm having permission problems when running winetools?
<tritium> besian, you have to...look again.  /etc/apt/sources.list
<polok> tritium: it's telling me my version of openssh-client is too new for openssh-server
<TwoBitSprite> and why is wine even messing with /usr/lib anyways??
<tritium> polok, you're not using breezy I hope
<polok> tritium: nope, but I just figured out the problem (I think)
<tritium> TwoBitSprite, I don't know.  Not sure what could be causing that.
<Owl^> is breezy how stable nowadays?
<polok> the problem isn't with ubuntu, but I must be going blind
<IcemanV9> LeeColleton: you might convince some ppl to use ubuntu instead of windoze; you'll be hero for ubuntu community ;)
<dcraven> Any GNOME user wanna test my crappy alpha quality project? heh
<Funraiser> i convinced myself, does that count?
<techii> ?
<dcraven> Owl^: No it's not just yet.
<techii> dcraven: what is it?
<besian> tritium, i have sources.list_extrarepos and sources.list_backportsrepos...
<dcraven> techii: it's a serverless wiki applet.
<tritium> besian, you need  /etc/apt/sources.list
<techii> basicly a note applet?
<Owl^> dcraven, ok. I just wanted to know that if I updated my sources.list to breezy, would I be happier or sadder?
<tritium> Owl^, likely sadder -- see the topic.
* TwoBitSprite destroys his computer
<besian> tritium, ok i found it... now what?
* tritium consoles TwoBitSprite 
<dcraven> Owl^: Very sad :(
<tga> can anyone please take a look at qce-source?
<Owl^> dcraven, it says, please don't use breezy yet
<tga> I can't get it to compile
<avallach> hrm.  i have another computer on an identical monitor with SuSE...it runs just fine.  im so retarded.
<TwoBitSprite> I think I'm just going to reinstall Ubuntu... I think I just messed the whole thing up by hacking at the wine crap so hard...
<dcraven> techii: Kinda.. But like a wiki. You give it wiki syntax, it gives you xhtml.
<ajmitch_> Owl^: expect many breakages at present
<tritium> besian, check it for universe and multiverse repos.  What is it you're trying to install?
<tritium> take heart, TwoBitSprite :)
<Owl^> ajmitch_, thanks... but I was already expecting them... only about 5 months till another release of ubuntu, so no go
<TwoBitSprite> tritium, it's ok... I'm a pro at the linux install/mess-up/reinstall cycle :P
<besian> tritium, i have all the websites under UNIVERSE uncommented... but i dont have a multiverse anywhere...?
<bitsmash> whats a good text editor for python programming?
<tritium> TwoBitSprite, :)
<dcraven> techii: I'm not a huge fan of Tomboy, but I think the idea is good, so I wrote this one.
* techii uses vim for everything
<TwoBitSprite> I'll be back with a new install, and whole new slew of problems for you all in a bit :)
<tritium> besian, you can add it if you like.  See ubuntuguide.org for how to add extra repositories.  (note that I don't advocate ubuntuguide for much beyond that)
<techii> Im not quite 'in the mood for testing stuff' right now
<nqt> is there a way to find the model of an IDE device using udevinfo?
<techii> Im away from my main machine
<dcraven> techii: That's ok, I'll find some other poor sap :P
<crimsun> nqt: that info should be available via dmesg
<Owl^> damn, I would wanna be in on helping getting a) ubuntu and b) wine to the level I want them to be... I have talents, but it seems not enough. anyhow... I want all to be a part of something larger, ubuntu as an example (I don't know when to stop so I'll stop now - currently I'd want to backspace all of I have said, so goodbye) :D
<nqt> crimsun, it's already passed the buffer..
<GhostFreeman> how do i install a .rpm file
<crimsun> nqt: even /var/log/dmesg?
<techii> GhostFreeman: look at 'alien'
<GhostFreeman> ok
<nqt> crimsun, d'oh, that'll work, thanks :)
<mz2> besian, Eclipse with Pydev is a good Python editor
<techii> GhostFreeman: Haven't used it myself, so ask someone else if you need more details
<Janux> Does anyone use LTSP?
<GhostFreeman> k
<onekill> what program do you guys like to use to listen to internet radio?
<Funraiser> i use xine
<difekta> i need help with a quandary.
<difekta> i just got my 250gb drive in, only it's not sata like it was supposed to be.  is there any way i could install ubuntu and many many apps on it, and then transfer everything to a new drive and then ship this one back for a refund?
<GhostFreeman> are the ATI drivers on universe up to date?
<difekta> i don't want to install a bunch of stuff that is a waste of time.
<techii> difekta: yes IF you know what you are doing
<dcraven> merriam wanted to test my proggy... Where did he go? hmmm
<Funraiser> all right bye all
<zoddan> damn i cant start GUI kismet :/
<zoddan> some stupid perl error
<zoddan> but i have installed perl
<corvix> well ... good evening
<goldfish> morning
<gepp1> Why is Ximian Evolution so incredibly slow?
<difekta> i'm going to put three hard drives and a cdrom in my sff case
<difekta> maybe i could just take this flash drive out because it's so useless.
<difekta> what good is a drive for memery sticks.  everything is usb flash.
<crimsun> difekta: I'm currently using a Lexar JumpDrive. It works fine with all versions of Ubuntu.
<tga> does anyone have a few minutes to help me test gnomemeeting?
<g14> I'm a big fan of SanDisk, I've seen 2 Lexar drives corrupt
<crimsun> YMMV (your mileage may vary)
<tritium> difekta, I also have a Lexar JumpDrive (Trio)
<Janux> Hi, when I configure my network card IP in KDE, where does it save the data to? /etc/network/interfaces? but the IP there does not match.
<waterbeetle> I'm new to Ubuntu, and I'm having a problem with all problems in gnome that require a password...  I have chek'd passwords, and have been entering my main user's password as well as root's.  Any Ideas?
<waterbeetle> programs
<waterbeetle> gnomemeeting?
<goldfish> maybe u have to run them with the sudo command?
<tga> like netmeeting but for gnome, eh
<thechitowncubs> http://msxb.wmod.llnwd.net/a274/o2/ourcolony/TheColony_v1_750k.wmv
<tritium> waterbeetle, you enabled the root account?
<thechitowncubs> copy and paste that link into totem
<thechitowncubs> make sure you have w32codecs
<difekta> i never said my flash drive wouldn't work.
<difekta> just that it's utterly useless.
<tga> thechitowncubs: what's that supposed to be?
<waterbeetle> yes, I have been running through terminal, then running su, and then whatever program...
<difekta> no one has a flash drive to plug your media nito
<crimsun> waterbeetle: graphical apps that require root access should use gksudo app; cli ones should use sudo app
<thechitowncubs> It is XBOX 360 unveiled.
<tga> does it run linux?
<difekta> look how ebuyer.com screwed me over making me think i was buying an sata drive: http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=161418
<waterbeetle> tritium, howtocheck if root is enabled?  (It should be.)
<difekta> does that, or does it not, say that the category is s-ata?
<cappe> hey guys.. do you know the path the the folder with the header-files to the kernel that Ubuntu Hoary is running? (the kernel is 2.6.10-5)
<crimsun> cappe: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mez> Qwik Q: I want to use the latest version of wine, but ti doesnt seem to be in apt-get - howdo i make this choose the right wine - so i can try and play a game
<cappe> crimsun, cool, cheers
<garnertr> yawn
<mez> i cant seemt o find winex in the apt-get either
<mez> am i missing something
<tritium> waterbeetle, it should be?  meaning you enabled it?  (by defualt it's disabled: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo)
<crimsun> no. Please see http://www.transgaming.com or #cedega
<Burgundavia> mez, winex is now cedega
<mez> yeah i cant find cedega either :d
<mez> E: Couldn't find package cedega
<waterbeetle> tritium, thanks I'll check that out
<wastrel> can anyone explain to me why i can never connect to wifi under linux?
<wastrel> also how do i put in a WEP key & password?
<tga> wastrel: what card do you have and what is the error?
<tga> wastrel: if you don't put in a WEP key you can't talk to the AP
<nubious> Hey I seem to remember ubuntu coming with VNC Server..  anyone clue me in on where it's at?
<tga> nubious: apt-cache search vncserver
<nubious> cool
<nubious> thx
<waterbeetle> tritium, I had previously installed Ubuntu, and never had these problems, it would ask for the password, and I would enter it no problem...
<bob2> wastrel: er, if your AP requires WEP, and you haven't set it up, it's not surprising you can't connect...
<wastrel> tga intel pro/wireless 2200bg and no error it just doesn't do anything
<nubious> tga: just xvncviewer, which states its a client
<tga> nubious: apt-get install tightvncserver or something
<nubious> I thought it came installed in the hoary release
<wastrel> bob2:  the ap i tried tonight needs a wep key the other ones i've tried are open and i can log in with windows but not with linux.
<nubious> doesn't it go by the name of vino or something?
<nubious> that helps thoi
<nubious> I'll poke around
<wastrel> i'm using the gnome configuration dealy
<bob2> wastrel: are they MAC-locked?  can you connect with the exact same machine?
<wastrel> exact machine i reboot into doze
<tga> nubious: I always do a 'server' install so I can't tell you about default packages
<FAR> waterbeetle:  you need to use sudo not su
<bob2> wastrel: how did you try to connect to it?
<tga> are there even drivers for intel wifi cards? don't you need the wrapper thingie?
<difekta> what is "cs enabled" on my hard drive?
<nub_away> hmmm
<tga> counterstrike?
<difekta> i don't know whether to put the header on it.
<nub_away> it seems to be installed
<nub_away> now
<nub_away> where to find it
<FAR> tga: there are, ipw2100 and ipw2200
<bob2> nub_away: x11vnc appears to be what you want
<difekta> it's one of the jumpers
<tritium> waterbeetle, that password is your user's password, not a root password.
<bob2> tga: they work out of the box with ubuntu
<wastrel> bob2 i use the gnome network connection tool
<waterbeetle> tritium , yes I know.
<hybrid_goth> 100000001110101010101010111 in binary
<wastrel> bob2:  network-admin i think
<bob2> wastrel: well, ignore that
<difekta> what is the jumper labeled "cs enabled" on my hard drive?
<tga> bob2: nice
<tritium> hybrid_goth, that is binary ;)
<bob2> difekta: cable-select
<waterbeetle> it gives me this error: Failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator:
<difekta> ahh
<waterbeetle>  Child terminated with 1 status
<bob2> difekta: it decides if it's a master or slave based on where on the ide cable it is
<g14> What is the debian equivalent of init 1 and then init 5?
<CarlK> trying to install (so build unless someone knows of a .deb) http://synergy2.sourceforge.net and it needs "X11R4 or up headers and libraries" - what do I apt-get?
<bob2> wastrel: run "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid blah", where eth1 is the wireless interface and blah is the ssid
<tga> g14: what is that supposed to do? why not just reboot?
<g14> tga: to keep the uptime
<bob2> g14: 1 is single user in Debian
<GhostFreeman> how do I install fglrx
<bob2> g14: please don't tell me you're installing nvidia drivers
<bob2> GhostFreeman: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<hybrid_goth> tritium: thats how many times the root question has been asked
<Kallus> I tried to remove ubuntur from my computer by deleting its partition with Partition Magic. Now, when I start up my computer, it tells me GRUB error 22. What do I do?
<bob2> GhostFreeman: pretty sure that's in the FAQ
<bob2> CarlK: install build-essential and xlibs-dev
<g14> bob2: No, I was playing with xdamage and xcomposite and cvs xorg
<gepp1> How can I fix the whole "Evolution being slow" thing?
<tritium> hybrid_goth, ah, okay.  Yes, it has been asked many times...
<g14> bob2: I don't want to reboot but need to kill and restart everything
<GhostFreeman> trying to upgrade my ATI drivers and I'm getting all kinds of hell
<bob2> Kallus: reinstall a bootloader
<tga> gepp1: by getting a better machine?
<g14> I'm still not familar with the BSD init
<bob2> GhostFreeman: read that page then
<CarlK> bob2- thanks
<Kallus> how'd i do that?
<bob2> g14: er, it's sysv, not bsd init
<wastrel> bob2 nothing happens
<bob2> g14: if you want to kill everything, go to level 1
<gepp1> tga: My machine is fast enough, thanks.  Evolution is _slow_ on my box;  everything else runs perfectly.
<bob2> wastrel: indeed. now run "sudo dhclient eth1" (assuming eth1 is your wireless nic)
<bob2> gepp1: you're using hoary, right?
<gepp1> bob2: Right.
<tritium> g14, you can sudo telinit 1, and then when it asks, I believe it's Ctrl-D to return to runlevel 2 (it'll ask you)
<g14> bob2: So init 1 and then init 2 will work?
<bob2> g14: guess so
<g14> tritium, I am familar with runlevels since the redhat 5 days :)
<g14> ok thanks guys
<bob2> but saving your uptime is kinda silly
<g14> bob2, No, I have a bet going on
<tritium> g14, okay, but debian derivatives don't use runlevel 5, for example.
<Kallus> bob2: How do I reinstall a bootloader? Do I download grub onto a disk and boot from it?
<bob2> Kallus: no
<wastrel> looks like it's not getting a resp from dhcp server
<bob2> Kallus: you use whatever OS you have on there now to create it
<bob2> wastrel: this is an open ap, right?
<Kallus> bob2: so if i wanna boot to winxp, how would i do that without grub giving me errors?
<Deffie> anyone tried openoffice2 ?
<Kallus> how would i just remove grub from the boot list.
<bob2> Kallus: you boot to xp and install it's bootloader
<bob2> Kallus: if you don't have a windows boot disk, well that was silly
<CarlK> Deffie - I used have been using OO 2 for a few months - so far no problems
<^thehatsrule^> Kallus, you can use the windows recovery on the cd
<bob2> perhaps hitting "escape" during the boot at the right time and selecting windows from the grub menu will work
<nub_away> ahhhh   - got it - VNC in ubuntu is listed as 'vino' (the gnome version)
<hybrid_goth> i just did a smbtree and found the host name of the computer i want to connect to now how do i connect?
<hybrid_goth> or get the files rather
<Deffie> CarlK good, i'm not an advanced user of the office suite but i installed ubuntu to a friend which decided to leave windows and since he told me that OO 1 misses some functionalities of ms office suite i thought to try OO2, is it having new functionalities ?
<gepp1> hybrid_goth: Nautilus smb://user ?
* Kallus The colors of the rainbow so pretty in the sky are also on the Pltinum Collection, Vol. 1-3 of Queen. And I think to myself - "What a wonderful world!"
<ghostfreeman> I need some serious help
<ghostfreeman> I screwed up xorg (again) and now I can't get into GNOME
<bob2> why did you modify the config at all?
<ghostfreeman> I was trying to install the new ATI drivers
<ghostfreeman> and on first attempt they didnt compile right
<bob2> lordy
<bob2> read the how to I gave you
<hybrid_goth> gepp1: i have the name of the computer and it shows the file is shared so how do i get to it? it is on my network
<kyncani> ghostfreeman: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> that won't help
<gepp1> hybrid_goth: Did you try using nautilus to go to "smb://thenameofthecomputerthatyoufound"?
<hybrid_goth> yes
<bob2> if you've mucked up the config, dpkg will refuse to touch it
<ghostfreeman> why is it so hard for universe to update the drivers
<hybrid_goth> h/o ill try again
<kyncani> bob2: dpkg will overwrite the config, without even looking at it
<bob2> no, it won't
<bob2> ghostfreeman: that's not what universe is for
<waterbeetle> ghostfreeman, can you enter the command prompt?
<wastrel_> so ideally i would be able to just use a nice GUI to manage my wireless.  is there something i can install?
<bob2> ghostfreeman: why do you want the ones that came out yesterday?
<ghostfreeman> yes, I cna
<hybrid_goth> grepp1: got it ty
<ghostfreeman> glitching in game
<bob2> wastrel: so, did you try what I suggested or not?
<waterbeetle> ghostfreeman, use view (or vi, a text editor) to manipulate your xorg file
<ghostfreeman> and change what settings?
<wastrel_> bob2:  yes it seemed to connect but i couldnt tell because my routing table got screwed up & i coldn't get out to the net at all.
<g14> wastrel_: try wifi radar
<wastrel_> this is the same machine as i'm typing on atm.
<wastrel_> got it plugged in to ethernet atm
<bob2> wastrel_: lordy
<bob2> wastrel_: dhclient will wipe out the routing table
<waterbeetle> ghostfreeman, before you do, what is the error message?
<bob2> wastrel_: so, did it work or not?
<bob2> wastrel_: the point of doing this is to establish where the problem is
<ghostfreeman> it says X server couldn't be started. I didn't write the message down
<wastrel_> well i couldn't get to the net at all.
<nub_away> ok now my next question regarding VNC - I have the vino server configured in gnome now, but it requires me to have a session (gnome) started before I can connect - how can I set it up to run at boot without the fuss of loging into a gnome session on the local machine FIRST?
<wastrel_> ah right you're not a mind reader.  i should say i can get online with my AP at home.
<bob2> wastrel_: was it an open ap or not?
<Mez> *sighs*
<wastrel_> so the hardware and drivers are functional
<Mez> can anyone here help me with wine errors
<nubious> does anyone know if I can do that with vino, or do I need the actual vncserver ?
<wastrel_> bob2 i'm told it's an open ap but didn't want to reboot to check w/ 'doze
<bob2> wastrel_: that should have been part of your initial question
<waterbeetle> ghost, go to /etc/X11
<wastrel_> bob2 i also have an ap with a wep key and a password that i can try
<ajmitch_> afternoon bob2 :)
<ghostfreeman> I can't while running irssi, can I?
<wastrel_> but don't see anywhere to put this info in the gnome network admin gui
<waterbeetle> there should be a log file, it tells what the error is
<ghostfreeman> ok
<gepp1> nubious: As far as I know, that's not possible.
<goldfish> try reconfiguring X server?
<nubious> gepp1: hmm..  I've heard differently from people.. I'll poke around some more..
<ghostfreeman> should the log file say best how to fix it? or should I write it down and come back here?
<waterbeetle> also there should be your old xorg.conf file
<nubious> gepp1: not neccessarily with vino persay, but with vncserver in general...  but yeah.. you could very well be right
<bob2> ajmitch_: aloha
<gepp1> nubious: http://www.uk.research.att.com/archive/vnc/howitworks.html
<ghostfreeman> ok
<nubious> gepp1: what would you pose as an alternative to vnc then for remote control of a gnome session?
<Deffie> i'm having a problem with an epson stylus color 640...it prints grey instead of black...
<nubious> gepp1: there a 'remote gnome' prog out there somewhere?
<gepp1> nubious: remote control for a gnome session?
<nubious> well
<gepp1> nubious: Oh, vnc.
<nubious> my setup goes like this
<waterbeetle> if you see your old xorg.conf and just want to change back to that I can help you do that...
<nubious> I have a windows machine
<gepp1> nubious: I thought you were saying before you logged into X.
<gepp1> nubious: Sorry.
<ghostfreeman> what's the command to copy over the backup xorg file?
<nubious> well
<nubious> I mean, I'd LIKE to not have to login to X
<nubious> (on the local machine)
<geppy> nubious: ssh is fun
<nubious> just start up a session via my windows machine
<nubious> I have that setup too
<nubious> I mean I guess it's not that big a deal
<nubious> here's what I would like to accomplish though
<nubious> if my girlfriend is playing games in gnome
<geppy> nubious: Sorry to ask the obvious, but why not use ssh to start up vnc when you need it?
<nubious> Iw ant to be able to have a seperate gnome session on my machine that I can control - my gf would be sitting on the local machine tho
<geppy> nubious: You could have a second X server, if that's what you're wanting.
<waterbeetle> hmmm.. I don't know that command either.. I'm a newb...  but I would open it with vi xorg(oldfilename)
<nubious> geppy: I didn't realise that was an option..  see from what I understand, 'vino' autostarts with gnome..  how do I setup a second x server?
<geppy> nubious: startx -- :2
<ghostfreeman> and save it as the exsisting xorg file?
<nubious> cool
<nubious> I'll check that out
<nubious> one sec
<waterbeetle> then I would use the command :w xorg.conf
<waterbeetle> yup
<ChrisC_> howdy folks ... what command-line apt command do I use to see what version of a package is installed?
<ghostfreeman> ok. I'll do that.
<waterbeetle> then :q (quit out of there)
<nub_brb> just checking the man
<waterbeetle> :)
<geppy> chrisc_: apt-cache policy foo
<elfowl> I can't even find my floppy, where do I look for my devices?  please
<ghostfreeman> Thank you. I'll be back shortly in GNOME (hopefully)
<geppy> ChrisC_: or 'dpkg -l  | grep foo'
<ChrisC_> geppy: thanks, that worked!
<waterbeetle> no prob
<geppy> ChrisC_: You're welcome. :)
<alexander_> elfowl: click Places on the system bar, then Computer, that's where my floppy is anyhow
<geppy> Am I the only person who feels that evolution is incredibly slow?  If I give one of my contacts a picture, it takes a good fifteen seconds to _start_ drawing the contact list, and that's with just _one_ contact image... which isn't even drawn to the screen!
<hybrid_goth> geppy: i unistalled it evolution sux
<elfowl> alexander_, tks , i'm coming from mdk and a little lost aty present
<hybrid_goth> geppy: thunderbird
<geppy> hybrid_goth: Thank you for that insight.
<wastrel_> k thx bye
<dip> im confused about star wars, the order is 4,5,6 and then 1,2 came out now ending with episode 3?
<hybrid_goth> geppy: anytime
<geppy> hybrid_goth: haha
<alexander_> elfowl: ahh, no problem, I actually finished my install about 10 minutes ago, you wouldn't happen to know why I can't find my 2nd hard drive?
<hybrid_goth> :D
<dingo> is it possible to set up Gnome so that what currently is the desktop is different for each workspace ??
<alexander_> or anyone for that matter, anyone know where to find my second physical volume?
<alexander_> not in /mnt, which is where I've had luck in the past
<poningru> hi gotta question about adding an application under my internet menu
<poningru> how do you add something?
<ghostfreeman> No luck on backup, but I got the errors logged
<alexander_> dingo: I've done it in other distros, but I haven't tried it in ubuntu yet
<ghostfreeman> (EE) Failed to load module
<poningru> ok well I will be back in a sec
<alexander_> dingo: probably
<ghostfreeman> (EE) Failed to load module "xtt" (module does not exsist, 0)
<poningru> hopefully someone has an answer for me
<geppy> Hopefully someone has a logical reason why Evolution is so slow.
<ghostfreeman> (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exsist, 0)
<alexander_> lol, we have too many problems, not enough answers
<ghostfreeman> I need these two modules, and I don't know where to get them
<elfowl> alexander_, can't answer, I'm still on the live disc,  maybe thats why no floppy showing in Computer
<shiv> please help
<alexander_> well, my second physical volume is shown in the device manager
<alexander_> so I know ubuntu sees it, now how can i get at it
<shiv> I installed kubuntu yesterday, was able to run wireless internet fine on the 1st boot, after reboot I am not able to
<shiv> it asks for admin privileges, bt I only get the splash screen on control center
<shiv> I did what it says in the support forum but in vain
<shiv> i reinstaled the system again today but am back to square 1 :9
<alexander_> heh
<ghostfreeman> i am screwed if i cant get back into GNOME
<alexander_> i wish I could help
<ghostfreeman> isnt there some way I can completely restore xorg to a point where I had no fglrx
<dcraven> shiv: I have a feeling this control center you speak of is KDE specific.. Have you asked in #kubuntu?
<gijosh> XMMS freezes everytime I try to play a .pls file.  It didn't happen before I upgraded to hoary.  Sometimes I can get it to play regular media files, but sometimes they freeze too.
<g14> gijosh, just a thought, every played with beep media player?
<phoenixp3k> Hi everyone!
<gijosh> g14:  Nope.  I didn't even know it existed.  It supports .pls files?
<dabaSlon> gijosh: whats teh output plugin set to?
<phoenixp3k> I've got a problem and can't seem to set it right
<ghostfreeman> beep media player is XMMS
<g14> gijosh, It is identical to xmms except it is written in gtk2 and integrates much better with the gnome desktop
<ghostfreeman> but its GTK2, you might have luck there
<Dangly> is firefox 1.0.4 available for ubuntu?
<g14> gijosh, beep media player is a rewrite of xmms. It's not really a fork anymore
<shiv> ok let me try that
<phoenixp3k> How can I make a user able to use sudo
<Shamilton0360> wow.
<Burgundavia> Dangly, the security stuff has not yet been backported
<gijosh> dabaSlon:  How do I check that?
<dabaSlon> Dangly: not really...I dont know why they locked teh extension for all previous versions...
<Burgundavia> phoenixp3k, add them to the admin group
<dingo> poningru, go to www.ubuntu-guide.org and find <How to install Menu Editor for GNOME?> with the editor you can change things..
<dabaSlon> gijosh: through options preferences...
<phoenixp3k> Burgundavia, can't access it, it asks for the root password, but it doesn't work
<Shamilton0360> just spent 4 hrs trying to instal vectorlinux gave up and threw in an ubunu cd, seems to be working nice, looks good too.
<Burgundavia> phoenixp3k, have you read www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<Shamilton0360> ubuntu*
<dabaSlon> gijosh: try changing it to esoudn, if it is not already, although, .pls may still not work, but it should at least play media files.
<poningru> dingo thank you
<gijosh> dabaSlon: thanks.  g14: If I don't get xmms working, I'll check out beep media player
<phoenixp3k> Burgundavia, not that again... I've read it. It doesn't help, doesn't tell me how to access admin configuration tools
<Burgundavia> phoenixp3k, you need to edit the user in system-->admin-->users and groups
<g14> gijosh, beep is just a prettier xmms that fits into ubuntu better thats all. Good luck with your problem
* nub_brb is looking for an alternative to vnc to display a gnome session on his windows machine - any suggestions?
<gijosh> g14:  Thanks man
<g14> gijosh, np
<gijosh> dabaSlon: Woohoo.  Got sound on xmms.
<dabaSlon> gijosh: excellent:)
<gijosh> on a .pls playlist.
<dabaSlon> even better.
<gijosh> hehe
<dabaSlon> the excellent is a ripoff of one of the guys tha comes here...
<phoenixp3k> Burgundavia, yes I want to do that, but when I click on it, I asks for the root password, and refuses it.
<dabaSlon> phoenixp3k: do you try your passwords?
<alexander_> anyone know if ubuntu has problems w/ NTFS?
<dabaSlon> no s.
<Thirsteh> I knew I shouldn't have RAR'ed it -.-, all my backup data was rar'ed, and unrar doesn't seem to be able to understand it's supposed to create missing directories while extracing
<dabaSlon> alexander_: I do not think so...
<Thirsteh> alexander_, all Linux distros have, it's not fully supported yet, it's possible to both read/write, but it's not 100% safe
<gijosh> alexsander:  It's had great read support for ntfs for me.  though I haven't needed it in a long time since I don't have windows anymore
<dabaSlon> alexander_: are you tryuing to mount a ntfs partition, or a hard?
<alexander_> trying to locate and load files of an NTFS volume
<alexander_> second physical drive
<dabaSlon> like just read from the drive?
<alexander_> ya
<phoenixp3k> dabaSlon, I've manage to enable the root account
<dabaSlon> do sudo fdisk -l
<phoenixp3k> I'll try to update the commun user that way
<dabaSlon> phoenixp3k: excellent.
<dabaSlon> to login, or just sudo?
<ubuntu> Can I install ubuntu from the live  cd?
<odyssey> ubuntu, no
<goldfish> nope
<ubuntu> shit
<dabaSlon> I thought you couild...
<dabaSlon> you guys positive?
<goldfish> yus
<phoenixp3k> dabaSlon, well under my common user it asks for the root password but always rejects it.
<odyssey> yes
<Nub> ok stupid question, i had to edit the source of a nic driver now i need to recompile the kernel with module suport
<Nub> how do i go about doing that?
<dabaSlon> ok, so you go to sudo, or whatever needs sudo in a gui, and asks you a password....it is really asking for your password...
<Nub> i don't want to make config and go through the ENTIRE thing and fuck up my kernel
<dabaSlon> Now, to be able to type in your apssword, and it accepts, you need to be added to the admin groups, as Burgundavia pointed out.
<odyssey> dabaSlon, yes
<Burgundavia> dabaSlon, he has left
<dabaSlon> Burgundavia: well, he sure did, now, had I used nick completion...
<Nub> is there anyway to recompile kernel without resetting all the options, i just want to change one
<dabaSlon> Man, I gotta go post to a forum for school...
<Burgundavia> dabaSlon, indeed
<dabaSlon> I found out that I am not too bad at programming in Java after all...I worte a whole (totally simple though) class from school to home on the bus...
<dabaSlon> but, still, no syntax errors..
<Cocheese> hey kids
<GhostFreeman> I just screwed up big time
<phoenixp3k> nothing works
<dabaSlon> yo coach...
<MuStR> before I go search, anyone want to tell me how to make a .iso out of a cd?
<MuStR> :x
<GhostFreeman> I used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reset the xorg conf file
<dabaSlon> not me..perhaps through gnomebaker.
<dabaSlon> GhostFreeman: now, why'd you wanna go and do that?;)
<dabaSlon> rhetorical, btw.
<GhostFreeman> and I fooled around with one of the horizontal refresh rate, and now whenever it tries to boot my monitor rejects the refresh rate
<Cocheese> Ghostfreeman reinstall windows
<MuStR> lol!
<GhostFreeman> I am in Windows
<dabaSlon> so, reinstall.
<MuStR> dabaSoln: you're right, bud. thanks
<GhostFreeman> reinstall Ubuntu?
<Cocheese> destroy everything
<phoenixp3k> I just did
<dabaSlon> MuStR: was, hey?
<Cocheese> and start anew
<GhostFreeman> I can't fix it from the command line or a LiveCD
<MuStR> yeah haha
<phoenixp3k> I won't do it a third time
<MuStR> <3 laziness
<dabaSlon> GhostFreeman: both of us dont know together.
<phoenixp3k> phoenixp3k is not in the sudoers file.
<phoenixp3k> I can't fix this
<dabaSlon> did you have gnomebaker isntalled?
<dabaSlon> ok, you can do a run around.
<waterbeetle> :) back in gnome, eh?
<phoenixp3k> I wouldn't know, Synaptic can't open
<GhostFreeman> No, Windows
<dabaSlon> do you know exact procedure for adding to sudoers file, by hand, by now, phoenix?
<GhostFreeman> I really did it to xorg this time
<waterbeetle> ah
<MuStR> dabaSlon: yes.
<dabaSlon> well, post a query for a xorg.conf that is correct?
<dabaSlon> sweet, didnt think of that though?
<dabaSlon> rhetoricakl again.
<GhostFreeman> I changed the horizontal refresh rate from its default and now my monitor refuses the new settings
<dabaSlon> well, change it back.?
<phoenixp3k> Child terminated with 1 status, some info on that?
<GhostFreeman> How?
<GhostFreeman> I can't while im in Windows
<GhostFreeman> ...can I?
<MuStR> dabaSlon: I figured I'd check here first before actually looking (lazy)
<dabaSlon> ok, well, you ever heard of alt+ctrl+fx, replace x with number?
<dabaSlon> phoenixp3k: so all you wanna do is add yourself to sudoers, right? so you can open syunaptic, and such?
<GhostFreeman> and this does what exactly?
<agh> GhostFreeman: well, you might have to log into the text mode terminal and edit the file that way
<Nub> somebody help me recompile my kernel with module suport please
<waterbeetle> I too am interested in adding to sudoers ,dabaSlon
<phoenixp3k> dabaSlon, can't because it asks for password, none work
<dcraven> GhostFreeman: did you do the good ol' "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" dealy?
<Burgundavia> phoenixp3k, the password you logged in with?
<dabaSlon> GhostFreeman: it movesd you to a terminal that will not use x, so you can through command line change the x settings.
<waterbeetle> same problem as phonixp3k
<GhostFreeman> ok.
<phoenixp3k> dabaSlon, I tried both root and the one of my current session
<agh> phoenixp3k: the password is to confirm that you are actually you. it's your login password.
<dabaSlon> alt+ctrl+f1 is the sfirst, suix of those until the f7 which is where your gnome session is.
<Burgundavia> waterbeetle, see www.ubuntu.com/RootSudo , I just editted to make it more clear
<Burgundavia> phoenixp3k, have you set a root password?
<dcraven> Heya Burgundavia
<phoenixp3k> yes
<Burgundavia> salut dcraven
<alexander_> dabaSlon: thank you so very much for pointing me in the right direction
<GhostFreeman> any other options, like LiveCD perhaps
<Burgundavia> phoenixp3k, all the gui tools are looking for your password
<phoenixp3k> if I open a Terminal, I can du su
<dcraven> GhostFreeman: Is the OS not bootable?
<Nub> can anyone here me?
<Burgundavia> phoenixp3k, I would disable it, as Ubuntu uses sudo for everything
<GhostFreeman> its bootable
<Burgundavia> Nub, what is your issue?
<dabaSlon> alexander_: welcome.
<Nub> Burgundavia, thank you
<dcraven> GhostFreeman: Why the LiveCD then?
<phoenixp3k> Burgundavia, how do I do that?
<Burgundavia> phoenixp3k, see the bottom of the rootsudo page
<GhostFreeman> but I never see the login/password prompt because my monitor warns me of the Hz rate issyes
<Nub> Burgundavia, i need to recompile my kernel with module suport, only if i go through make config it will ask me for all the settings again
<Nub> which i don't want it to do
<MuStR> hm...anyone know how to get greek letters in gaim?
<mischko> Installing ubuntu (5.04) on VMWare.  It doesn't detect any partitionalble media.
<dabaSlon> GhostFreeman: boot up, and when it tries to go to x, you hit alt+ctrl+f1 and go to a terminal, fizx the file, reboot.
<Burgundavia> Nub, why do you need to recompile your kernel?
<GhostFreeman> ok
<dcraven> GhostFreeman: Like dabaSlon said.
<Nub> i had to edit a driver
<GhostFreeman> I'll give that a shot, and if it dosen't work i'll come back here and cry about it
<Burgundavia> Nub, what are you trying to get working/
<Nub> tulip net driver
<Nub> i changed it
<dcraven> Nub: The config file for your running stock kernel is in /boot
<dabaSlon> phoenixp3k: go and reboot, and when it asks you which session you want in grub, ask for a sagfe mode, that will log you in as root, and then you can go and add yourself to the file but first learn hoew to ad yourself...
<dabaSlon> or. alternatively...
<phoenixp3k> Burgundavia, done, do I have to restart of something? It's still not working
<Nub> can i just vi that and not have to change all the other options?
<dabaSlon> once you are logged in, type in, adduser admin yourUsername
<phoenixp3k> Thats what I did
<phoenixp3k> dabaSlon, when I reinstalled. I only placed root
<Burgundavia> phoenixp3k, are you logging in as the user you created during install?
<phoenixp3k> dabaSlon, then went in safe mode to add a user
<dabaSlon> so you are now logged in with???
<dcraven> Nub: You can copy it to your kernel source dir, then start from there. All defaults will be preselected.
<phoenixp3k> adduser phoenixp3k and all
<dabaSlon> ok, go back to safe mode, and adduser admin yourUsername, taht will add the group admin to taht usernam,e...
<dabaSlon> let me dblcheck
<Nub> dcraven, thank you
<dcraven> Nub: copy it as /usr/src/kernel-source/.config... Whatever your kernel source dir is.
<phoenixp3k> do I have to delete the current?
<Burgundavia> phoenixp3k, did you choose expert install?
<Nub> dcraven, that way can i just change a single option/
<dabaSlon> sudo adduser userName admin
<waterbeetle> I'm having the same prob as phoenixp3k, it says 'admin' user doesn't exist
<phoenixp3k> not really, just went trought the process
<dabaSlon> then it is your password that it is asking for.
<dabaSlon> and you should be in the sudoers file.
<Burgundavia> phoenixp3k, ok then, log in as the user that was created during the install
<dcraven> Nub: If that's all you need, then yes. This assumes the same sources as your running kernel.
<Burgundavia> phoenixp3k, that is not a root user
<dabaSlon> waterbeetle: your problem being no user as a sudoer?
<Nub> dcraven, great, thank you
<waterbeetle> yes
<dcraven> Nub: If you are going to compile a newer kernel that what that config was made from, do a "make oldconfig".
<dcraven> Nub: np
<Nub> dcraven, same kernel just changed driver
<dabaSlon> well, reboot, safe mode, as root, adduser yourUsername admin
<dcraven> Nub: You're golden then.
<phoenixp3k> Burgundavia, well I'm logged
<waterbeetle> it says the group 'admin' doesnt exist
<waterbeetle> must create that group?
<dabaSlon> phoenixp3k: if you do that, and if it is possible to get to root through safe mode, you will have taht user that you replace yourUsername with in the sudoers, if admin groups has sudo permisions.
<dabaSlon> ah,,,so you are logged in as root now?
<thechitowncubs> How can I uninstall a deb package that i didn't install through apt-get? I also don't have thet deb anymore
<waterbeetle> dabaSlon, I'm logged in as root now
<waterbeetle> in another screen
<thechitowncubs> nvm, i realized synaptic can do it :)
<dabaSlon> waterbeetle: just add yourself to the sudoers file then for now, then we wil ask Burgundavia how to add a group for sudoers
<dabaSlon> ill get it for you  now.
<GhostFreeman> yay GNOME
<Burgundavia> dabaSlon, if he is running Hoary, sudoers in %admin%
<waterbeetle> hehe
<waterbeetle> Hoary here
<waterbeetle> gotta go, back later
<waterbeetle> :)
<dabaSlon> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#allowmoresudoers
* holycow waves
<GhostFreeman> Now time to actually install the ATI drivers
<thechitowncubs> hey holycow
<Burgundavia> dabaSlon, that is crack, please don't suggest taht
<GhostFreeman> oh noes
* hybrid_goth waves
<nobile> *wave*
<dabaSlon> its fine...what would you suggest, the admin group?
<holycow> <-- running ubuntu live cd on friends gateway laptop with a huge lcd
<holycow> damnit i love linux
<holycow> :)
<Burgundavia> dabaSlon, yes, it is better, no editing of sudoers
<dabaSlon> well, there is no admin on my sudoers, and I am in hoary, although I upgraded, maybe that is why...
<Burgundavia> dabaSlon, upgrades didn't get it
<dabaSlon> well, tell us how to add the admin group, dont just say that it is there in hoary:)
<dabaSlon> into the file, that is.
<thechitowncubs> How can I remove a folder from the gnome menu that doesn't show up in Smeg?
<dabaSlon> it will still be editing the file, though...
<Razor-X> wow.... did I sleep
<dabaSlon> yes.
<Razor-X> guess being sick makes you sleep that long.....
<dabaSlon> guess...
<Razor-X> dabaSlon: you use a trackball?
<dabaSlon> why? no...
<Razor-X> oh, ok
<Razor-X> just asking for feedback from trackball users
<thechitowncubs> the firefox on my other ubuntu client always comes up with that firefox profile window, are there any fixes for that?
<dabaSlon> change home page?
<dabaSlon> so....
<dabaSlon> I guess that means windows/...G?
<greg> hi guys i did a doggy reinstall of ubuntu over a debian i kept the /home partitoin form debian its all working fine excpept that i would like to import the users from debian to ubuntu witch files should i copy ? i have a ssaved of my debian etc
<MrKeuner> Any ubuntulinux people here? bittorrent tracker is still down.
<Burgundavia> MrKeuner, you might want to talk about that in #ubuntu-devel
<holycow> bbl
<vboxw> anyone got a bootable floppy to work?
<Razor-X> like I said, I think we should make a magnet link of the Ubuntu torren
<MrKeuner> ok
<vboxw> trying to find the stage1 and stage2 files online - needed for making bootable floppy - anyone?
<dabaSlon> bootable what, so it redrects to the cd?
<Razor-X> a GRUB boot floppy?
<vboxw> yes -
<Razor-X> did you just install Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> I can guide you through a GRUB boot floppy pretty easy
<vboxw> not yet - cannot boot from cd
<dabaSlon> razor...
<dabaSlon> :)] 
<vboxw> the docs say I need the stage1 and stage2 files
<dabaSlon> which one is the exit?
<dabaSlon> :p
<Razor-X> well, you need a working install of GRUB
<Gnimsh> hello everyone
<Razor-X> you can't boot the CD, huh?
<dabaSlon> stage on and two grub, that soubnds all right/
<dabaSlon> yo gnimsh
<vboxw> are they available online?
<Razor-X> vobxw: I don't think so
<nub_afk> how do I kill a startx session when it's giving me this error: connection to :2 refused - no protocol specified
<Razor-X> oh, well, hold that thought if you need me... my dad is home... buh bye
<vboxw> razor-X: I presume they are part of the ubuntu and not just GRUB ?
<alexander_> has anyone a quick link to help solve audigy 2 "no sound" issues, I've been playing w/ settings and having no luck
<dabaSlon> alexander_: yes, something about muting a 1958 something in alsamixer, and unmuting other entries.
<dabaSlon> alsamixer in a terminal will open a new mixer monitor, where m mutes/unmutes, and up down increase decrease volume...
<Gnimsh> ok I have a question, I've just installed ubuntu, and this is my first time running linux
<dabaSlon> welcome
<Gnimsh> lots of simple problems really...I've dled tightVNC, but I have no idea how to install it
<dabaSlon> thats just one...:-p
<dabaSlon> You can make a forum entry with all your issues, relevant pastes, and such and give us the URL>
<IIIEars> Gnimish - Welcome!   (i am new also)
<vboxw> could someone zip or tar the stage1 and stage2 files from /boot/grub and e-mail them to me?
<^thehatsrule^> lol...
<dabaSlon> hey, IIIEarswhat was up with today coming in and saying that you just installed your first ubuntu?
<Gnimsh> If I want to access any files that I have shared from my windows machine, they need to be on a fat32 drive, yes?
<wsmith> Can I apt-get dist-upgrade from warty to hoary?
<GhostFreeman> Whatever I did has done some damage
<alexander_> AHHHHHHHH
<natex> Gnimsh, you can access NTFS Filesystems, but they are only readable, not writable.
<MuStR> does anyone know how to get greek fonts in gaim?
<alexander_> sound how wnderful
<MuStR> :[
<dabaSlon> wsmith: yes, remember to remove all non ubuntu repositories from sources, and remember to remove backports as well.
<IIIEars> gnimish that is the easiest way (no fiddling) Ubuntu supports NTFS volumes though.
<vboxw> Gnimsh:  if you are using SAMBA they can be on any file sys.
<dabaSlon> alexander_: with that little advice???????
<wsmith> dabaSlon, does that include universal?
<alexander_> dabaSlon: someone should get you a beer, or cola
<dabaSlon> or something else?
<alexander_> yes indeeddy
<GhostFreeman> Where can I get the fglrx module
<MuStR> natex: do you know offhand what filesystems can be written with linux?
<dabaSlon> unuiverse is fine, I think...
<dabaSlon> alexander_: your pretty good there...
<alexander_> thanks
<dabaSlon> yup.
<Gnimsh> matex, vboxw, how do I dothat?
<gbic> GhostFreeman: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<alexander_> obiously, you of the two of us are the good one, however
<vboxw> MuStR: many, is there one you need?
<dabaSlon> alexander_: hope this dont offend you....I dont need one right now, I am about to blaze...:(
<GhostFreeman> i've done that
<natex> Gnimsh, as vboxw said, ntfs is writeable if using samba
<GhostFreeman> and configured xorf
<GhostFreeman> xorg*
<gbic> did you reboot?
<GhostFreeman> and restarted the system, and it tells me its not there
<gbic> try glrxgears
<alexander_> dabaSlon: no worries buddy, lol
<gbic> hmm
<vboxw> Gnimsh:  do you have samba server installed?
<Gnimsh> no
<gbic>    3.
<gbic>       Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "ati" to "fglrx", perhaps with a command like: sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Alternatively, just use your favourite text editor, or use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select "fglrx" instead of "ati".
<Gnimsh> so I install samba on the windows box
<GhostFreeman> did that
<MuStR> vboxw: no, but my file store drive is NFTS, and I could convert it if there is a filesystem that is writable by both windows and linux
<gbic> which card?
<GhostFreeman> that's how I got it to tell me fglrx is gone
<GhostFreeman> 9800XT
<natex> Gnimsh, I assume you are talking about 2 computers? one Ubuntu, one Windows?
<GhostFreeman> I removed fglrx from synaptic by accident, that's probably why I got this happening
<gbic> ahh
<vboxw> Gnimsh:  ah, is the drive on the same PC as linux?
<GhostFreeman> and I can't redownload it from Synaptic :(
<gbic> cant help ya mate
<gbic> I just installed this OS like 10 minutes ago
<gbic> hehe
<GhostFreeman> damn
<gbic> mine worked fine
<MuStR> lol
* wsmith wonders if it would make people's life easier to create a symlink to the latest release on archive.ubuntu.com
<natex> MuStR, FAT filesystems are writeable by both OSs
<IIIEars> Ubuntu - is great! :)
<gbic> nice release I must say
<MuStR> excellent.
<gbic> Im liking this already
* dabaSlon wonder last version of what would that be...
<gbic> no hardware issues
<gbic> :)
<Gnimsh> yes natex:  my lappy is linux, desktop is windows
<GhostFreeman> I dont know what to do now
<Gnimsh> no vboxw
<nubuntious> oh cool
<nubuntious> x chat is neato
<Gnimsh> sorry for late responses people,I'm getting used to xchat still
<GhostFreeman> except bash my computer with a stick
<dabaSlon> GhostFreeman: can you back up data reinstall?
<wsmith> dabaSlon, like linking /dists/hoary to /dists/latest-release
<GhostFreeman> tried that
<wsmith> and then doing the same when the next release comes out.
<GhostFreeman> or tbh, I can't
<dabaSlon> like, jsut automatic upgrade when it is released?
<dabaSlon> jsut dont evenm change the names of the distro?
<IIIEars> gbic - check out "streamtuner" for internet radio. - it can be easily configured to record streams to mp3 files.
<darkaudit> any hoary-security folks: is the plan for firefox to keep the ver # at 1.0.2 and just add a -# at the end when a new security hole is fixed?
<natex> Gnimsh, ok. no problem. Windows uses SMBFS to share files. Linux can mount these over a network with Samba.
<vboxw> Gnimsh:  not too sure about ubuntu, but you can d/l samba package - it has a nice web admin too to share drives on linux to windows - and smbmount to mount shared drives on windows boxs on your linux machine
<dabaSlon> darkaudit: I have .3 installed, .4 wont installl
<GhostFreeman> im just going to remove all the xorg ati drivers and reinstall
<natex> vboxw, does he even need the full samba server.... just smbfs support yes?
<Gnimsh> So I install samba in linux and it handles the connection between the 2 oses?
<wsmith> dabaSlon, No, change the name, just keep a symlink up to date so people can put that in their sources.list. Similar to the way debian does "stable" and "unstable"
<GhostFreeman> if that dosent fix it i'll go post on the forums for help
<dabaSlon> i dont get it, it i beyond me, and Im high...
<Burgundavia> dark, the stuff will be backported to 1.0.2
<darkaudit> dabaSlon: there was a fresh version in the hoary-security repo today...
<wsmith> Wow. apt-get dist-upgrade from warty to hoary: 500MB of new packages to download. Shew!
<darkaudit> but still 1.0.2
<dabaSlon> darkaudit: like a .4?
<vboxw> Gnimsh:  sorry - you just need the smbfs support (smb client stuff) - thanks natex
<dabaSlon> I haev a .3, I tell ya...
<drcode> hi al
<drcode> all
<drcode> how I can remove openoffice?
<Burgundavia> darkaudit, see my comment above about backporting security fixes
<Burgundavia> drcode, just remove it
<natex> vboxw, good.
<dabaSlon> drcode, you can use synaptic.
<choop> hello all
<drcode> I am in xfce
<natex> Gnimsh, you follow?
<dabaSlon> yo choop!
<drcode> I can;t load synaptic
<choop> what's up?
<darkaudit> 1.0.2-0ubuntu5.2 was the hoary-security release today
<Burgundavia> drcode, you can still run synaptic
<drcode> I do apt-get remove openoffice.org/
<dabaSlon> ok, Ill get the name ofd the package...
<Burgundavia> drcode, gksudo synaptic
<dabaSlon> or you could search apt-cache...
<Burgundavia> darkaudit, the .4 stuff hasn't been backported yet
<ali4728> Help! Can i send an email through mypage.php from my webserver without using MTA ex:postfix ?
<dabaSlon> hah
<drcode> wow
<drcode> now its work
<vboxw> anyone up to e-mailme a couple of files - stage1 and stage2 found in /boot/grub??
<Gnimsh> what about how to install programs, can I get some info on that?
<dabaSlon> wow!
<drcode> I Can do the same with apt-get ?
<thechitowncubs> How can I fix my eject problem? i can only eject via sudo and not from right clicking eject
<dabaSlon> excellent
<dabaSlon> yes, apt-cache search openoffice, and tehn remove what comes out of that...
<Burgundavia> thechitowncubs, something may still have a lock on the device
<dabaSlon> like even pipe it maybe??
<Gnimsh> I dled a a zip but when I open the zip nothing happens when I extract
<Burgundavia> Gnimsh, you need synaptic
<IIIEars> drcode - synaptic is a little better if only because it keeps a record of recently installed apps and can remember correctly what to remove.
<natex> Gnimsh, for Ubuntu? use the Gnome menu (System> Synaptic Package Manager)
<drcode> what is openoffice-gnome-gtk
<IIIEars> (ducks impending flame war)
<drcode> I Can remove all openoffice?
<wsmith> thechitowncubs, are you in the "disk" group?
<Burgundavia> drcode, yes, you can -gtk makes it pretty for the gnome
<drcode> I am afried that it will do somthing to my gnome
<dabaSlon> thechitowncubs: wirte a script, and link it to gnome
<drcode> it will not delete somthing from my desktop or so?
<GhostFreeman> looks like a removal and reinstall did it
<dabaSlon> thechitowncubs: link it to your context menu....just make it sudo eject whatecver./
<GhostFreeman> :D
<drcode> I mean it will not crash my gnome or xfce?
<natex> Gnimsh, ubuntu has .zip support.
<dabaSlon> excellent:)
<awb4422> is there any way to rebuild a package that i installed with apt to pass the configure script different options?
<Gnimsh> alrighty
<GhostFreeman> Thanks again everyone
<GhostFreeman> <3
<dabaSlon> what was it, some are harder...
<IIIEars> ghostFreeman - what tool did you use to remove and reinstall your video drivers? synaptic?
<GhostFreeman> yeah
<dabaSlon> ha.
<GhostFreeman> how can i get frames when running glxgears
<gbic> glrxgears
<gbic> in command
<Burgundavia> GhostFreeman, leave it for 5 seconds
<GhostFreeman> not found
<dabaSlon> prompt:-p
<Burgundavia> GhostFreeman, it only reports every 5 seconds
<gbic> glxgears*
<drcode> k
<drcode> I start to remove it
<drcode> hope my ubuntu will load after that
<GhostFreeman> 3274.000 FPS
<waterbeetle> :)
<dabaSlon> k, you finish now
<wsmith> thechitowncubs, did you get your eject prob fixed?
<GhostFreeman> is that good
<GhostFreeman> now its at 7091.000
<waterbeetle> dabaSlon_stnd, thanks
<GhostFreeman> and increasing
<dabaStnd> works? beetle?
<gbic> hmm
<natex> Gnimsh, if you are looking for some programs that may not be in the "Official Repositories" use  "Settings > Repositories" then +Add button. add either of the unofficial repositories to access much more programs.
<gbic> my x600 must suck then
<gbic> lol
<gbic> I only get like 1091
<dabaStnd> excellent, you all work...
<Thirsteh> Does anyone know how to make Gaim's sound work?
<GhostFreeman> you haveta wait a while for the numbers to come in
<dabaStnd> ali decided huis question was more apt at #php or something...
<gbic> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<gbic> 3910 frames in 5.0 seconds = 782.000 FPS
<gbic> 5198 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1039.600 FPS
<gbic> 5198 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1039.600 FPS
<gbic> yes I know
<waterbeetle> dabaStnd thansk, got that sudoers file edited..
<GhostFreeman> my highest was 8333
<gbic> that seems awfully low
<gbic> hmm
<vboxw> anyone up to e-mailing me a couple of files - stage1 and stage2 found in /boot/grub??
<IIIEars> gbic - sounds healthy - Is 180fps good? - lol
<gbic> I must have buggered something
<Thirsteh> rofl
<waterbeetle> how to configure TV out with ATI-radeon?
<wsmith> vboxw, one sec...
<Thirsteh> I just ran Glxgears, and my fps was at 22... I was like, OMGWTFBBQ, then the next time it was at 12500 :)))
<gbic> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<natex> vboxw, no problem
<gbic> I just wonder what I buggered
<gbic> not sure why that error is there
<Thirsteh> gbic, if you're using an Nvidia card, DRI shouldn't be loaded
<vboxw> natex, paul@golborne.com
<gbic> Im not
<gbic> it's an x600 pcie
<gbic> on my laptop
<dabaStnd> I posted on my forum...
<wsmith> vboxw, http://vcsmail.com/~wsmith/vboxw.tar.gz
<dabaStnd> for school, we are designing some methods, and stuff.
<vboxw> wsmith, thanks
<waterbeetle> TV out?
<dabaStnd> waterbeetle: did you read the wiki at all?
<wsmith> hmm. that may not work. vcsmail.com/vboxw.tar.gz
<sbcl3_> i'm having a problem with the gnome clock. I hate the amount of space it takes up. Is there any possible way to just put an icon in its place which I can hover my mouse over to get the time?
<hybrid_goth> i am going to bed
<natex> vboxw, sent
<vboxw> wsmith, second one worked - thanks
<hybrid_goth> good nite all
<dabaStnd> bye
<vboxw> natex, wsmith, thanks to both of you - sure be able to get my cd to boot now :-)
<Gnimsh> alrighty, what's the command I use to connect to my windows machine using samba?  It looks like its installed according to synaptic
<Gnimsh> mmm pizza
<waterbeetle> wiki says:  ATI
<waterbeetle> 
<waterbeetle> Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x
<waterbeetle> 
<waterbeetle> 
<waterbeetle> Yes
<phoenixp3k> Is there a way to reset root password? not sudoer
<waterbeetle> 
<waterbeetle> Yes
<waterbeetle> 
<waterbeetle> Yes
<waterbeetle> 
<waterbeetle> TV-Out deosn't works as the refresh rate is incorrectly set or something
<dabaStnd> :)
<GuaMMan> I'm using a netgear MA521 wireless pcmia card and it keeps cutting out on me every few minutes.  Any ideas?
<g14> phoenixp3k, don't use root, try sudo -s
<natex> Gnimsh, in the gnome menu use "Places > Network Servers"
<dabaStnd> so, what URL, I cant see here...
<sbcl3_> anyone know how to get rid of a big clock?
<GuaMMan> Also, eth0 seems to reactivate automatically
<dabaStnd> sbcl3_: dude..
<sbcl3_> i'm having a problem with the gnome clock. I hate the amount of space it takes up. Is there any possible way to just put an icon in its place which I can hover my mouse over to get the time?
<GuaMMan> ok...
<dabaStnd> remove the applet, use date?????
<phoenixp3k> g14, not sudoer, when I created the user it didn't get any privilege
<sbcl3_> date?
<Thirsteh> sbcl3_, just rightclick on it->settings->uncheck show date? :|
<dabaStnd> right, date, dude, its Unix.
<JairunCaloth> will wine play nice with NTFS partitions?
<sbcl3_> dabaStnd: can i get it even smaller?
<natex> JairunCaloth, no
<sbcl3_> I was on Unixtime before
<dabaStnd> yeah, plays pretty nice.
<vboxw> Gnimsh:  type smbmount and there should be an example at the bottom of the text
<Gnimsh> natex, see the problem I have w/ that is I couldn't even get my windows machine to show up when I browsed the network in windows
<dabaStnd> you can use blackbox for all I care.
<Gnimsh> I could only get to it by \\computername in run
<natex> sbcl3_, make a shortcut that opens up a terminal and runs the command "date"
<vboxw> Gnimsh:  try smbclient -L \\machine
<dabaStnd> nate, no...jsut run in a terminal:)
<Gnimsh> Where would I type smbmount?
<natex> Gnimsh, hmm, are you sure you are sharing properly from windows?
<Gnimsh> afaik. I have the folder shared and everything
<Gnimsh> Everyone can access them
<Gnimsh> my computer just does not show up in the network
<dabaStnd> smbmount on linux.
<vboxw> Gnimsh, mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/test
<vboxw> open a shell and su root
<dabaStnd> tridge fubar...
<dabaStnd> or just sudo...
<phoenixp3k> root root
<phoenixp3k> any ideas?
<dabaStnd> on root root??:)
<vboxw> (just su)
<goldfish> su -
<CrippsFX> what packaging system does ubuntu use? *.rpm, *.deb .....?
<phoenixp3k> root password won't work anymore
<natex> phoenixp3k, what is the problem?
<phoenixp3k> my user can't sudo
<dabaStnd> phoenixp3k: did you do what you said you were gonna do?
<phoenixp3k> can't connect on root anymore
<vboxw> just try the command without su then
<dabaStnd> throguh some safe mode?
<natex> phoenixp3k, how are you trying?
<phoenixp3k> safe mode asks root password
<dabaStnd> hah
<dabaStnd> bacjup data reinstall?
<capi> whats a good free CD burner with ISO support. I'm using Burn4Free currently.
<dabaStnd> gnome.
<phoenixp3k> NOOOOOOOO (not a third time... :'(
<goldfish> k3b apparantly capi
<dabaStnd> phoenixp3k: lol@lmao
<CrippsFX> so .... anybody have a quick second to answer my question?
<K_Dallas> capi? you are talking linux, right?
<phoenixp3k> dabaStnd
<mpm> what's the bash command to see which letter each cdrom is ? as in hda hdb hdc?
<dabaStnd> haha
<natex> capi, nautilus can burn isos
<vboxw> Gnimsh, smbclient -l <windows pc name or ip address>
<waterbeetle> K3B is a good burner, capi
<alexander_> so I found out physically where my second harddrive was, then thought I needed permissions (i figured that out), and also i now have working sound, but whenever I try to read my second harddrive I get the message "Couldn't display /dev/sdb"...any clues?
<capi> No Windows, sorry
<dabaStnd> my user can su...
<phoenixp3k> dabaStnd, tell me when it asks me a password for root I leave a blank next time right?
<vboxw> Gnimsh, sorry - smbclient -L <windows pc name or ip address>
<K_Dallas> lol, windows in ubuntu
<dabaStnd> mpm, ls /media
<K_Dallas> capi: there are one or two ports of cdrecord to windows
<gbic> off topic...anyone know where I can get a copy of Nortel Contivity for linux?
<CrippsFX> mpm, try doing "cat /etc/fstb" .... it will be listed in there.
<dabaStnd> nope. Its gonna ask for your password...
<vboxw> Gnimsh, that will list the shares
<CrippsFX> mpm, er ... "cat /etc/fstab"
<phoenixp3k> so, I have to set a root password
<Gnimsh> in a terminal, vboxw ?
<vboxw> Gnimsh, yes
<dabaStnd> off topic here, off topic there...
<tritium> phoenixp3k, no, remember that RootSudo wiki page I showed you?
<dabaStnd> :)
<mpm> ah yes CrippsFX thanks so much; I'm trying to sort out a cdrecord problem that popped up since hoary for me
<phoenixp3k> so during install I just press enter (to leave blank) when it asks to set a password for root
<mez> hmm is anyone getting this error?
<mez> sporry let me rephrase
<mez> anyone know how to fix this error
<Gnimsh> ok they were listed
<Gnimsh> how do I access the shares?
<CrippsFX> mom, no problem .... the other fun way to do it is "eject /dev/hd<letter>" until you hit one that works ;)
<dabaStnd> mpm, your drives are also listed in /media
<mez> err:x11settings:X11DRV_ChangeDisplaySettingsExW No matching mode found! (NoRes)
<Gnimsh> and to think my girlfriend is bugged by the fact that I wanted to try linux
<goldfish> lol
<Gnimsh> "why do you even need all that?"
<Gnimsh> let's see its
<CrippsFX> lol.
<phoenixp3k> tritium, please advise
<dabaStnd> ha.
<Gnimsh> more complicated to use than windows, means I have to start all over...
<tritium> phoenixp3k, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<CrippsFX> so ... I haven't tried ubuntu yet ... and if nobody answers my question about the packaging system, I may never ....
<phoenixp3k> tritium, there is a problem during the install and I need to work it out
<vboxw> Gnimsh, mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/test
<tritium> CrippsFX, what question?
<phoenixp3k> tritium, people tell me it'S not supposed to even ask to set root password
<tritium> phoenixp3k, what problem are you having during install?
<phoenixp3k> but it does
<tritium> phoenixp3k, no, it does not ask for a root password
<vboxw> Gnimsh, need to mkdir a mount point /data/test first
<waterbeetle> I use slackware on my other computer, and to configure TV-out have to edit the Xorg.conf, is it the same in Ubuntu, or is there an auto-scripting program?  Also I have found nothing with ATI Radeon mobility in the wiki....
<CrippsFX> tritium, what is the packaging system that ubuntu uses (for example: deb, rpm ...)
<dabaStnd> hm...it may not like you, phoenixp3k
<tritium> Crane, .deb
<tritium> CrippsFX, ^^^
<Gnimsh> vboxw, can I pm you?
<phoenixp3k> dabaStnd, very funny
<phoenixp3k> let's say I asks to set one
<vboxw> Gnimsh, pm? I guest so - what is it?
<CrippsFX> tritum, thank you. does it support any others ... like, could I install rpm on ubuntu if I wanted to?
<Gnimsh> private msg
<phoenixp3k> Do I actually set one or not?
<tritium> phoenixp3k, if it's asking you for a root password, then you may have downloaded a debian cd image or something
<tritium> phoenixp3k, as I've repeatedly said, and as the URL I showed you said, no
<vboxw> Gnimsh, ok - I've just a couple of minutes left
<phoenixp3k> the install is not the english one, might be a bug in the script
<tritium> phoenixp3k, what language are you installing in?
<phoenixp3k> french
<alexander_> do I need lines in my fstab for a second hard drive I want access to?
<agh> mon dieu! pour quois!!!
<CrippsFX> alexander_, yes.
<alexander_> ah haah
<alexander_> closing in :) :)
<phoenixp3k> agh, most users home have french as a primary language (so do I)
<tritium> CrippsFX, I didn't see your last message until now, since my nick wasn't spelled right...you can install convert rpm to deb with alien and install
<agh> phoenixp3k: just kidding man. that's about the extent of my french up there. :)
<Janux> Did any of you use Rom-O-Matic to generate bootrom before? the bootrom floppy image that I generated doesn't boot, system retuns invalid disk image message, any clue?
<CrippsFX> tritium, ahh ... sorry, and thank you. excellent. then I'll probably try to give ubuntu a try when I get home. is the makedeb package installed on a default install?
<tritium> CrippsFX, no, never heard of it, actually
<phoenixp3k> agh, no offense taken :p Well, just one last bug to sort out before reinstalling
<phoenixp3k> Final problem is Time Zone setting
<CrippsFX> Trickyphillips, it's like "rpmbuild" ... only for debian. it allows you to build source into a *.deb
<phoenixp3k> (might be the source of the root-passwd prob)
<CrippsFX> oops .... tritium ^^
<tritium> CrippsFX, there are other packages that can do that.
<BrettMeister> Hello folks.  I just am not easy with the single password for both user and root.  Is it possible to set up ubuntu where I have a different password for root access?
<tritium> Which software are you expecting to use that for, CrippsFX ?
<K_Dallas> tritium: as for my latex problem, I have found a package, textpos, which allows you to place your text any where on the page and rotate it etc. I am still looking for a font to use large and engraved, not found one yet, so i use a gray large font for now
<CrippsFX> tritium, specifically ..... the kernel.
<tritium> BrettMeister, have you read: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo ?
<agh> tritium: heck, you can do it manually, if you really want to... :)
<phoenixp3k> In the install, when it asks if the clock is on GMT I have to say no right?
<Janux> Did any of you use Rom-O-Matic to generate bootrom before? the bootrom floppy image that I generated doesn't boot, system retuns invalid disk image message, any clue?
<tritium> CrippsFX, you definitely don't want to do that.  You'd be better off using kernel-package to make .deb kernel images
<K_Dallas> phoenixp3k: your choice
<mpm> I've been struggling for a couple of weeks trying to get my system to burn cds since upgrading to hoary I lost it; have tried commandline, nautilus, gnomebaker, k3b, and I just get errors; I haven't posted to the forums, because I don't want to duplicate someone else's error; can anyone make reasonable hints about what it might be?
<agh> phoenixp3k: well... no, you can choose
<CrippsFX> tritium, although, there are some apps that I've got (can't remember which ones) that were a huge pain to rpmbuild that I couldn't find rpms for.
<BrettMeister> tritium: Hi, there, Trit.  Thanks for the answer.  I'll try the reference.
<phoenixp3k> but I have Windows I dual boot
<agh> phoenixp3k: but you're better off using GMT for system, unless you're dual booting.
<tritium> K_Dallas, oh, okay.  Sorry I never found anything for you.
<phoenixp3k> and time is always messed up under windows
<agh> phoenixp3k: then you'll want to use local
<CrippsFX> tritium, well, I like to use the newest bleeding edge kernel from kernel.org
<K_Dallas> tritium: not at all, i am glad that you answered anyway :)
<phoenixp3k> so I have to say NO to the GMT question
<tritium> BrettMeister, sure.  It's a good read.  Hopefully you'll find that sudo is more secure than you think.
<agh> CrippsFX: ooooh, have you used makekpkg to roll your binaries then?
<BrettMeister> tritium: Hmmmm....
<tritium> CrippsFX, you can still use kernel-package for that.
<agh> CrippsFX: it's much nicer than doing it manually.
<CrippsFX> how is power management under ubuntu? I have an acpi laptop, and unfortunately fedora core 3 doesn't let me run off batteries for that.
<waterbeetle> downloaded atitvout, will test...
<Janux> Hi, how do I format a floppy in bootable format in Ubuntu?
<CrippsFX> tritium, they release testing versions? (like 2.6.12-rc4)
<tritium> BrettMeister, even the Debian Reference has a section "Working more safely -- sudo": http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tune.en.html#s-sudo
<phoenixp3k> ok
<phoenixp3k> let's pray this install works
<tritium> CrippsFX, who?
<CrippsFX> agh, no, I've never tried it, although, I'm sure I'll get around to it :)
<phoenixp3k> (sick up the package, unpacking)
<BrettMeister> tritium: Okay.
<CrippsFX> tritium, the battery question ..... anybody.
<CrippsFX> tritium, or the kernel question ... whoever maintains packages, of course ;)
<tritium> CrippsFX, you take the source (whichever you want) and build your own kernel from it as agh says
<tritium> the package to install is kernel-package,  and the command you'll use is make-kpkg
<mpm> Ok, let me try in different terms; I've put serious time into google and forum searching; can anyone coach me a bit with a CD-Burning Problem please?
<Janux> Hi, i am new to Linux, please tell me how to format a bootable floppy? thanks
<g14> CrippsFX, ubuntu has some of the best power management capabilities of any linux distro. Suse 9.3 is the only one that compares as far as that goes
<CrippsFX> g14, thanks :)
<CrippsFX> alright ... its bedtime. goodnight all.
<dabaStnd> mpm, topic: Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask! |
<mpm> dabaStnd: I thought I did ask it; I need a hand knowing how to assess an overall failure of my system to burn CD's
<Thirsteh> Alright, any seasoned people inhere?
* Thirsteh pings crimsun
<goldfish> lol
<Janux> Hello? please, I wanna know how to make bootable floppy, any help?
<agh> Thirsteh: well, I've got about 12 years experience in the unix world... so... a little seasoned. :)
<Thirsteh> I just got mad at my no-hardware-mixer onboard sound card, so I disabled it and put back in my Creative Audigy LS - Million Dollar Question: WTF?
<Thirsteh> Hotplug doesn't configure anything at all, ALSA is configured wrong now, there is no typical device manager, there is no Ubuntu control panel?
<tritium> Thirsteh, but you didn't tell us what happened....
<Thirsteh> Well I don't have any sound lol
<Thirsteh> It clicks when ALSA is started, other than that, nada
<wsmith> Thirsteh, is it the dell audigy? (or was that the sb live)?
<Thirsteh> Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy LS :|
<Thirsteh> Not Dell
<alexander_> blaahah, the fstab is read only, are you serious?
<mpm> alexander_: not if you sudo edit
<alexander_> thirsteh, i just fixed my sound on an audigy 2
<alexander_> thirsteh, rather I just got it working
<Thirsteh> It finds the Audigy card, but "Sigmatel ASTAC" is the first card it opens in the mixers, etc. how do I "activate" this one?
<Thirsteh> I can't open alsamixer, it says there are no mixer elems
<alexander_> thirsteh, mmm, that's what I had done
<BrettMeister> tritium: You're right.  It is an interesting read.  I'm more at ease with this now.  Just a little unfamiliar.  I'll have to work a little harder to understand how to use "sudo".
<Thirsteh> alexander_, hmm? :o
<agh> BrettMeister: here's a poser for you: what does "sudo su - foo" do?
<tritium> BrettMeister, I'm glad you're more comfortable with it.  In the end, the decision is yours, but I do recommend sudo.
<alexander_> thirsteh, sorry I got nothing, i ran alsamixer from terminal and unmuted my analog jack
<Thirsteh> gahhh
<agh> BrettMeister: when you get that one, you will have achived mastery over the sudo kung-fu
<alexander_> lol
<BrettMeister> agh: Ugh!  I'm too new at all of this to stand up to a poser. :-)
<alexander_> have faith
<agh> BrettMeister: well, step through it. :)
<alexander_> i'll be back...
<agh> BrettMeister: first, it's sudo, so you want to do something as root.
<agh> BrettMeister: second, the thing you want to do is su - foo (become the user foo)
<BrettMeister> agh: Can't remember what "foo" is....
<agh> foo is an arbitrary word used in place of identifiers
<agh> BrettMeister: so, in this case it could be sudo su - agh to become me
<BrettMeister> agh: LOL....crap!  I need to go to bed.
<agh> BrettMeister: a motion to adjourn is always in order.
<gbic> selinux is disabled by default?
<BrettMeister> agh & tritium: Thanks for the civil and helpful responses. :-)
<tritium> BrettMeister, of course :)
<agh> BrettMeister: we'll try to be more crufty next time. :)
<BrettMeister> ;-)
<agh> Garrrrrrr, eat flaming death, newbie!
<Thirsteh> )#!(/!)(
<Thirsteh> Sigghghh
<Janux> hello all, how do I format a floppy?
<dabaStnd> format a:
<gbic> lol
<Janux> please, I am serious, how do I format it in Ubuntu?
<agh> Janux: low level or high level format?
<choop> i'd like to know too how to format
<tritium> Janux, Applications->System Tools->Floppy Formatter
<choop> ahhhh
<Janux> agh: the web site just said that I need to put a formatted floppy disk
<choop> is there a command line statement to do so?
<agh> Janux: high level then.
<tritium> fdformat
<Janux> tritium, thanks
<agh> Janux: which filesystem do you want it formatted to?
<agh> Janux: usually it's fat32
<Janux> agh, I guess most probably Linux, I just read the http://www.rom-o-matic.net/5.4.0/
<agh> Janux: linux is pretty nice that way, it'll allow you to use lots of different types of filesystems. :)
<Janux> but then web site will generate a bootrom of the network card and I cat it to the floppy...so I guess I need linux filesystem?
<agh> Janux: each has their good and bad sides. FAT32 is good for small devices, like floppies, and is compatible with both Linux, DOS and a couple of others.
<agh> Janux: you cat it to the floppy?!
<agh> Janux: not dd?
<Janux> that's what the site says
<sour-monkey> Gidday
<agh> Janux: how neat
<agh> Janux: what exactly is the command they give?
<capi> I'm having serious trouble getting ubuntu hoary to cd. The checksum is correct, however everytime I try and burn it I'm getting errors. Right now I have a Debootstrap Error
<K_Dallas> capi: on windows? if so, do not use NERO
<Janux> agh, cat eb-image-file >fd0
<Janux> but then on the other web site that points to this web site tells me to dd...so I don't know which is which
<agh> Janux: ok, so FAT32 format will do it.
<agh> Janux: what they're looking to have you do is to zero the disk.
<capi> Is there a free burner you would recomend K_Dallas ?
<K_Dallas> capi: as i said look for cdrecord ports for windows
<agh> Janux: you could also use something like dd -if=/dev/zero -of=/dev/fd0 bs=1024
<agh> Janux: but formatting is probably easier
<K_Dallas> capi: this is one: http://smithii.com/?q=node/view/9
<emrys_> Is there a way to get Firefox 1.0.4 in Ubuntu through Apt?  I'd like to have the security updates?
<Janux> agh, the formatter in system->Floppy formatter gives me error message of cannot format track #0
<agh> Janux: hmm. that's odd
<Janux> agh, do I have to mount it first?
<Thirsteh> Is it possible to restart a service, lets say ALSA, in Ubuntu like in ALL OTHER DISTROS?
<agh> Janux: nope, format takes place prior to mounting.
<j2dope> gday. I just finished downloading Hoary, am i able to burn to cd, and use it to *upgrade* my current installation, rather than formatting everything?
<agh> Janux: the idea is that you take the raw device, format it to create a filesystem, and then you can mount that filesystem.
<tritium> Thirsteh, yes, "sudo /etc/init.d/<initscript> restart"
<metasquier> how do you change hardware settings after installation?
<Thirsteh> tritium, thank you
<emrys_> Thirsteh, "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart" for instance.
<metasquier> is there a way to re-run the hardware config wizard that runs at installation?
<Thirsteh> metasquier, I ask the same question1
<agh> Janux: you can give the dd command a try, if you like.
<Thirsteh> metasquier, ditto!
<metasquier> Thirsteh, gutted
<MuStR> tritium: do you know of a way to change a NTFS filesystem to a FAT32?
<Thirsteh> agh, you're a funny guy
<Janux> okay
<metasquier> Thirsteh, I knwo you can edit the XF86........ config file, but I cant be stuffed
<tritium> MuStR, no, sorry.  I don't use windows at all.
<Janux> agh, o...I mounted the floppy before, that may be why
<MuStR> ok
<agh> Janux: oh, now that's not gonna work. :)
<tritium> MuStR, you're looking for a non-destructive way, I'm guessing?  ;)
<metasquier> what da, gut..ted is counted as a thread threat?
<metasquier> strainge
<Janux> agh, I just umount it and now it's fomatting...
<MuStR> haha
<agh> Thirsteh: I've worked with computers for about 12 years now professionally. You're either a funny guy after that or a nutter. Or both.
<MuStR> yes, tritium
<dabaStnd> MuStR: backup reformat...
<alexander_> mpm, i could sudo edit, or, i could add permissions correct?
<MuStR> nooooo
<MuStR> I have a 160 gig hd with my entire music, movie, and app collection
<alexander_> mpm, for fstab editing
<MuStR> I'd rather not lose that
<mpm> sudo gedit or change owner I suppose, but that's not advisable
<metasquier> agh, do you know what the hardware config wizard program is called?
<amittp> Is there any software in linux that allows me do download leagal mp3 music - looking for napster / itunes clients for linux.
<Thirsteh> agh, no, neither, I thought you were answering my question, you weren't mentioning the recipient, my sincerest apologies
<alexander_> mpm how come?
<mpm> alexander_: just use sudo with the editor of your choice
<Thirsteh> amittp, I'm starting to believe there isn't one
<agh> metasquier: uh... hardware config wizard? hmmm... make xconfig?
<MuStR> dabaStnd: is it only possible to change the filesystem after a format?
<tritium> metasquier, what do you need to reconfigure?
<mpm> alexander_: I use sudo vi (after sudo cp original to backup)!
<Janux> agh, what about making a bootable floppy?
<metasquier> agh, ta
<Thirsteh> metasquier, tritium, my sound card.
<agh> metasquier: I was kidding man. :)
<amittp> Thirsteh, :(, So my only option is to run it through some emulator I guess
<metasquier> tritium, just want to change some settings regarding me screen and video card, and yes I know you can do it in the config file but I just want to make sure everything else is in order too
<agh> metasquier: that's how you configure your kernel build. :)
<alexander_> mpm, i'm not certain of the verbiage, "sudo gedit..."
<tritium> metasquier, for X, you'd use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<agh> Janux: bootable floppy? what problem are you trying to solve that needs a bootable floppy?
<metasquier> tritium, aaaaah ypu thats the one!!
<mpm> alexander_: first $sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup then $sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<agh> Janux: because bootable CD's are more in vogue these days, I think. :)
<Thirsteh> lol...
<alexander_> mpm: thank you much
<Thirsteh> my sound card has been working the whole time
<Thirsteh> I put my headset in the AUX port xDDDD
<Janux> agh, I am trying out the LTSP project, thin client needs to boot from floppy with NIC card image so it can get IP from DHCPd
<mpm> alexander_: my pleasure (=
* Thirsteh throws himself to the ground, ashamed of his stupidity
<agh> Janux: oh, ok. well ltsp has some pretty good howto's. you need to follow them.
<agh> Janux: have you built your kernel yet?
<Thirsteh> Still can't open alsamixer though :\
<Gnimsh> alrighty everyone I am out for the night, really tired
<Janux> agh, not yet...o....make zImage?
<agh> Janux: because one of the first things you'll need to do is roll a kustom kernel. default ones are usually too big to fit on the flippy.
<capi> What does `Iso Level' mean and is it important to burning Ubuntu?
<agh> Janux: well, you need to configure it first.
<agh> Janux: so you need to get a really accurate list of all the hardware you want to support on the box you'll be using...
<agh> Janux: (ubuntu has excellent hw autodetection, so try booting it that way and then use dmesg to see what got found)
<tritium> Janux, you're compiling a kernel?
<agh> Janux: LTSP will have advice on which other kernel modules you need to include
<mpm> does anyone know a commandline to return the type of motherboard I have?
<agh> Janux: and will also have instructions on how to build the bootable floppy.
<Janux> agh, anyway, the bootdisk works fine.....I can boot from floppy for now....I probably need to boot from PXE later though....thank you very much
<_nate_away> mpm: most BIOS report it during boot, just watch the screen
<Janux> agh, thanks for the dd advice, it works very well :)
<mpm> ok _nate_away
<qweqw> fear tor
<Janux> tritium, yes
<qweqw> usemasks instead of an outright ban, fantastic!
<kakalto> heya
<agh> Janux: there's a bit of an art fitting both the kernel and the filesystem onto a single floppy.
<agh> Janux: the time I did it (about 6 years ago), busybox had just come out, so things got a lot easier. But it was still annoying.
<Janux> agh, all I remember is something like "make bootImage" or something like that after configuring and compiling kernels with modules.
<tritium> Janux, thought it was for your ubuntu machine, but it appears to be for thin clients...
<agh> Janux: out of curiousity, what are you using LTSP for?
<Owl^> toot
<Quest-Master> rofl, yes. http://www.flawlesslight.com/screen.jpg
<qweqw> Kunkali the Golden Rule is nice
<qweqw> zjf yep
<qweqw> Kunkali but even non Christians can follow it
<qweqw> Kunkali what makes a christian different is that in their growing relationshiop with the Lord
<qweqw> Kunkali they become more like Him
<qweqw> Kunkali to the point where they naturally DO do things the Bible commands without having to force it
<Janux> agh, tritium just wanna try it out cuz it sounds very cool and it looks nice, I got some old machines around but no HD...
<qweqw> scary folks
<qweqw> very scary
<Orunitia> Can someone tell me how I would turn off my laptop touchpad in Gnome?
<tritium> qweqw, please stop
<Owl^> oh dear... 5hrs I have to wait for more beer
<agh> Janux: because if you're interested in booting issues for clusters of more than a dozen or so boxes, you should really check out PXE
<mpm> qweqw: you're using Tor to spam us religious dogma?  that's not very ethical
<Janux> tritium, yeah, my Ubuntu is being the server although it's Duron 600, I guess it can handle a lot of tasks already as I am sharing with no more than 3 clients.
<qweqw> nah, i am quoting from another channel on another server
<tritium> Janux, okay
<tritium> qweqw, well, please don't
<qweqw> i thought that was an interesting quote.. illumating
<Owl^> my ubuntu is a normal desktop AND a server... 2 remote users (with ssh) and me, using X
<qweqw> and a good reason to be very afraid of certain religions
<Janux> agh, yeah....I will check it out later though cuz it looks like I need to spend another day on it to make it working...haha...anyway, thanks again.
<kferdous> Any ideas what might be causing me to not get video on the X.org display I can switch to a tty and log in and do work, I know it's not out of range because of how the monitor is acting but i'm getting a pure black screen and i'm sure it's running, because i can hear the audio feed back and see that i'm logged in
<psychonate> there is no package for xv in synaptic :(
<psychonate> I like xv
<tritium> qweqw, it's off-topic here
<kferdous> but I can't get any video, not even mouse
<shad0w1e> anyone know how I could set up a bootup screen?
<qweqw> i know
<agh> Janux: np, have fun
<Orunitia> Can someone tell me how I would turn off my laptop touchpad in Gnome?
<qweqw> i have a linux question as well
<psychonate> can anyone recommend an alternative
<tritium> kferdous, did you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors?
<agh> qweqw: that's what we like to hear
<shad0w1e> psychonate: to ubuntu?
<Owl^> use tail
<tritium> psychonate, gimp
<psychonate> shad0w1e, lol no
<Owl^> tail is good
<kferdous> tritium; well 1 sec (really helping a friend :) )
<psychonate> tritium, something quicker
<Orunitia> GAR
<torpid> okay, i just installed on a new computer.
<shad0w1e> anyone know what I can use to get a graphical startup screen?
<tritium> psychonate, imagemagick
<wsmith> On a scale of 1 to 10, how does ubuntu deal with the xfree => xorg conversion?
<psychonate> gimp takes too long to open, and I don't need to do any editing
<torpid> this resolution is terrible.  what is the chipset for the intel extreme graphics 2?
<psychonate> just a quick viewer
<agh> psychonate: display
<regeya> given that god is infinite, and that the universe is also infinite, would you like some toast?
* torpid desperately tries to get through xorgconf
<tritium> torpid, why are you running that?
<shad0w1e> hmm anyone know why my fonts turned giant when I switched over to the "nvidia" driver?
<Owl^> regeya, so long, and thanks for all the fish
<mpm> What Else should I include in a forum thread asking for help with a CD-burning issue?  I have 1) hdparm for specified drive 2) cdrecord error log 3) gnomebaker errorlog 4) nautilus errorlog 5) dmesg ...
<IIIEars> Ubuntu - Is great! - Smooth, fast, stable, with little need for life support apps beyond a firewall and running Bastille once. - I didn't have a care about what OS i am using. - Ubuntu Developers are the best. :)
<torpid> tritium, that's what's on my mb
<qweqw> regeya, from where did that comment come from?
<torpid> ubuntu is awesome.
<Thirsteh> Does anybody know what the actual refresh rates are for 85hz?
<kakalto> torpid, I agree :)
<tritium> torpid, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mpm> psychonate: try "see whatever.jpg" it uses imagemagick
<torpid> tritium, okay, i'll give that a shot and see what happens.
<regeya> qweqw: it came from red dwarf it came
<qweqw> originally..
<mpm> psychonate: or $eog whatever.jpg
<Thirsteh> agh, are you running in a 85hz resolution?
<qweqw> but what how is that relevant
<qweqw> maybe i missed something
<regeya> qweqw: someone else other than talkie toaster siad that?
<regeya> but whatever; I'm way offtopic
<Owl^> display <imagefile>, imagemagick... eog <imagefile>, eye of gnome, gnomes default imageviewer
<qweqw> if the universe is infinite, i am bitch-slapping you forever, on an infinite number of earths
* tritium makes margaritas for himself and his wife...brb
<agh> qweqw: uh, you said you had a linux related question?
<agh> Thirsteh: I'm not sure I understand your question.
<Nalioth> IIIEars, why do you need  a firewall, when ubuntu by default is "listen-only"?
<qweqw> where can i order a print copy of the POSIX standard
<Thirsteh> agh, your monitor, are you running in a resolution with a refresh rate of 85hz?
<IIIEars> Tritium - can you FAX me a "flat" beer while your up please?
<agh> Thirsteh: dunno. Why do you ask?
<mpm> Nalioth: perhaps a firewall would help if you change that listen only configuration?
<qweqw> and is there a history on ubuntu.. who it was started by, etc
<torpid> tritium, this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thing..why isn't it done automatically when i first install?
<torpid> it's very helpful
<Owl^> the universe has an infinite number of worlds. out of those worlds, a finite number of worlds that have life exist. therefore, finite / infinet is zero, there is zero worlds with life, and intelligent life is just an illusion.
<Thirsteh> agh, you've been a Linux guru for two decades and you dunno :(
<regeya> two decades!
<tritium> torpid, xorg is autoconfigured on install.  not sure what happened during your install...
<IIIEars> Nalioth - easier for me to configure NAT - you wouldn't want my wife's XP machine directly exposed to the 'Net would you? - lol
<agh> qweqw: posix standard can be ordered from IEEE's bookshop IIRC
<tritium> IIIEars, coming right up...
<qweqw> in an infinite universe anything that is possible will happen
<Cybermagellan> hey all I made a banner for webservers....if anyone wants to make any comments/suggestions let me know http://68.231.152.140:8080/apache2-default/webserver.png
<Nalioth> mpm i'm sure a firewall makes sense for some instances
<qweqw> oh, the volume is probably $150 bucks in that case
<Nalioth> IIIEars, as if it matters if its directly or indirectly exposed (what was the old saying? Windows (tm) is the only virus that you pay money for)
<kakalto> does anyone know what font is used on dvd buttons?
<qweqw> could print it off the internet for cheaper, no doubt
<agh> Thirsteh: yeah, I don't really care. I got this big ass trinitron tube about 2 years ago. it's some sickening resolution / refresh. haven't messed with it since. :)
<IIIEars> Windows - Install, Connect, Reinstall. - lol
<agh> regeya: he's exaggerating. only 12 years (professionally)
<qweqw> ubuntu came out of nowhere, already highly-polished even if it is a derivative
<qweqw> how did it  come about
<qweqw> where  can i read ubuntu's history
<qweqw> ?
<Thirsteh> agh, lol
<brokenladder> can someone tell me how to get my screen resolution normal for the love of god?
<daniels> qweqw: it's a very short history
<daniels> brokenladder: a) that's the first question you've asked since you joined, and wildly non-specific, b) please calm down
<qweqw> brokenladder, edit your X conf file
<dabaStnd> qweqw: ubuntuhistory.org...
<brokenladder> do i need to directly edit my...
<brokenladder> oh...yeah.
<regeya> argh
<IIIEars> Brokenladder - CTRL+ALT+NUMPAD (Plus Key)
<brokenladder> the screen resolution selector doesn't work.
<qweqw> did you just make that up, dabaStnd
<regeya> wqeqw: not very good at research are we...
<qweqw> select a single resolution than, brokenladder
<dabaStnd> right...:)
<regeya> sorry
<brokenladder> that ctl-alt thing doesn't work
<mainer1> sudo su enter passwd type xorgconfig,enter answer questions,restartx
<mainer1> in terminal
<tritium> mainer1, no, that's not the preferred approach
<mpm> qweqw go read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Linux
<qweqw> start with 1024x768@60hz, or something around that, brokenladder
<tritium> brokenladder, have you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<brokenladder> yes
<brokenladder> i just did
<tritium> what did it do?
<brokenladder> a bunch of questions.
<daniels> mainer1: please don't recommend xorgconfig
<IIIEars> or if it wasn't detected properly dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg   is that right?
<qweqw> some very high resolutions will not work on X, even if they do on windows
<brokenladder>  i'll just edit xorg.conf since the gui system doesn't give me any option besides uber low resolution
<tritium> IIIEars, right on, dude :)
<mainer1> o.k.,sorry,i won't
<brokenladder> my screen is huge
<qweqw> thanks, mpm
<IIIEars> (14 days won't make me a guru. - grin
<dabaStnd> This is a screenshot of copyrighted computer software?
<tritium> brokenladder, what did the dpkg-reconfigure do?
<qweqw> brokenladder, when you get to the configure dialog, deselect everything above 1024x768
<qweqw> very easy to do
<qweqw> look on your monitor for the hsync/vsync values, or failing that, the model number.. put that in a google search
<tritium> brokenladder, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ag1> harumph. I hate it when network thingies clobber my tcp session. :(
<qweqw> you may need more specific numbers, brokenladder
<qweqw> it's generally a good idea to be specific
<qweqw> 40oz of king kobra, biatch
<qweqw> fear my ghetto style
<ag1> qweqw: I'd prefer to phear it, if you don't mind
<brokenladder> anyone know how much video memory in intel extreme graphics 2, or does it just use system ram?
<Nalioth> Colt .45 ! just like Billy Dee!
<qweqw> that's fine. your submission gladdens me.
<mainer1> man,i'm 3of3 today,i'll just listen for a while,today has not been a good day,anyway,goodnight-all,peace
<ag1> brokenladder: have you checked out the spec page?
<qweqw> brokenladder, "intel extreme graphics 2" .. that's the entire name?
<sunux> 
<qweqw> you can get away with leaving that field blank
<ag1> brokenladder: or looked in your motherboard manual?
<ag1> whoah, it's getting way past my bedtime. night all.
<mpm> Ok I documented my cdrecord problem if anyone has strength in that area; I would be forever grateful: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=169984#post169984
<qweqw> sweet dreams
<qweqw> why are you specifiying the device, mpm
<Thirsteh> Is it possible to remove the installation CD as a possible media of installation?
<ivoks> Thirsteh yes
<mpm> covering all my bases; it actually fails on both my cdr and dvdr so it's not device specific, but whatever; i included what seemed appropriate from reading similar threads
<Thirsteh> ivoks, ..............................................................how?
<dabaStnd> mpm, why would you burn cds that way?
<ivoks> Thirsteh in /etc/apt/sources/list, remove line containg cdrom
<Thirsteh> ivoks, thanks
<tritium> Thirsteh, or at least comment it out...
<ivoks> tritium same thing
<Nalioth> Thirsteh, yes
<mpm> dabaStnd: which way?  with cdrecord?  I've tried K3b, gnomebaker, nautilus, and cdrecord on the commandline (for the verbose diagnostic output)
<tritium> ivoks, of course
<qweqw> cdrecord is the best, anyway
<ivoks> tritium comment or remove, couse if he uncomment it, he will still need to do apt-cdrom add
<mpm> well the others all use cdrecord I believe
<dabaStnd> tha otha..
<tritium> ivoks, commenting it out is sufficient.  What's your question?
<atrophic> I can't get file-roller to open rar files.  Can anybody tell me what I'm doing wrong, or recommend something else?
<sig> atrophic: apt-get install rar
<sig> or apt-get install unrar
<sig> rar x name.rar
<atrophic> I have unrar
<mpm> atrophic: save to a directory and untar later
<qweqw> are you writing the cd as root?
<sig> atrophic: apt-get install rar
<sig> then: rar x name.rar
<tritium> mpm, have you used the scanbus option to search for the device to specify?
<rodrigo> pico conchetumare
<atrophic> I was under the impression you needed unrar OR rar to work with the files in file-roller, is that wrong?
<qweqw> ll -l /dev/hdd
<sig> sudo cdrecord -scanbus
<tritium> mpm, e.g., cdrecord --scanbus dev=ATAPI:  is what works for me
<tritium> mpm, also, you can try dev=ATA:
<mpm> tritium: I can't recall it's been a few weeks on this same problem (well evenings anyway) let me try now. what's the syntax "$cdrecord /dev/hdd foo -scanbus ? ok thanks got it
<tritium> mpm, once you find it, you can configure it in /etc/default/cdrecord
<sig> it's lame they use an unofficial release
<qweqw> if you are using an SCSI drive and an ATAPI drive, you need to specificy which system to use
<atrophic> rar isn't in the repositories I have, anybody know a good repository to add?
<benplaut> this is just plain weird... i start using Ubuntu, and then a pretty much regular windows user asks me to set up a dual-boot linux system. Then another, (very computer illiterate) who has had horrible luck with viruses, asks me for linux; i give him Ubuntu LiveCD. Then, one calls me on the phone asking "Can i run linux on windows 98?", wanting to rejuvinate his old celeron system, but knowing nothing about it...
<rodrigo> pico conchetumare
<tritium> atrophic, rar is in multiverse
<mike_douglas> anyone know how to get the dictionary working in openoffice.org2?
<sig> cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.
<sig> LOL
<qweqw> what's weird about computer illiteracy, benplaut ?
<sig> cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.
<mpm> tritium here's the output from cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI http://pastebin.ca/11645 was I supposed to supply an argument ? Not, right? that was just a query...
<benplaut> qweqw: nothing... except the fact that 3 people that i hardly know want linux...
<tritium> mpm, add a ":" to the end of "ATAPI"
<sig> cdrecord dev=help
<tritium> mpm, ah, look, it found 2 devices
<qweqw> cdrecord -scanbus should work fine, there's no need to specific ATAPI, as it lists device on it default
<qweqw> specify, even
<tritium> qweqw, sometimes there is the need to do so
<mpm> tritium: yes I have 2 a cdr and a dvdr
<qweqw> well, educate them, benplaut
<sig> cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.
<Dreamer3> can someone help me test a problem with ubuntu?
<tritium> mpm, so you can configure /etc/default/cdrecord :)
<mpm> looking now tritium
<Dreamer3> can someone help me test a problem with ubuntu (it's a firefox issue and you'll need to sign up for a free backpackit.com account - i have a weird glitch with the system they can't reproduce)...?
<qweqw> lol
<qweqw> slick, dragoonz
<IIIEars> benplaut. - single boot your frinds former win98 system.  the grub setup in Ubuntu is a little uncertain in selecting partition s for dual boot systems.
<qweqw> Dreamer3, that is
<benplaut> qweqw: the problem is that is they fry their partitions, i don't want to have anything to do with it... and i don't exactly know them
<Dreamer3> qweqw: huh?
<qweqw> typing to myself
<benplaut> IIIEars: that's what i'm thinking... but i really don't want to be tech support... (but Ubuntu Forums are a great resource)
<qweqw> i might try that strategy to get a free ipod
<IIIEars> Aren't they a pleasant surprise! :)
<qweqw> then leave them on windows, benplaut
<benplaut> qweqw: that's what i'm doing, for now
<qweqw> if they want linux, and manage to fuck it up, then too bad for them
<benplaut> they just aren't ready for it... and their parents would probably have them switch it back
<qweqw> if they can always reboot back into windows, no big deal
<IIIEars> let them use the live CD for a week - the suspense will just kill them - Ubuntu will be installed very soon. - grin
<benplaut> they don't want to go the the trouble of making it work, they just want to have it work
<benplaut> they all have LiveCDs now :)
<qweqw> that's no fun
<benplaut> they don't want to learn, pretty much
<qweqw> you're referring the re-partitioning their hard drive, by messing it up.. ?
<benplaut> well, or using root and deleting a system file... etc
<qweqw> i've resized dozens of partitions using parted, with zero errors or lost files
<Dreamer3> anyone want to help?
<qweqw> don't tell them about sudo ;)
<benplaut> hehehe
<benplaut> that might work
<IIIEars> benplaut - if you have a disk imaging program. copy the raw disk to a file they can always go back. - if they ever want to. ;)
<benplaut> IIIEars: i'll get one :)
<qweqw> if they are that ignorant, it's not like they'll need it
<benplaut> yeah...
<qweqw> hope they don't like games, though
<benplaut> basically, i need about 2 hours on each computer to set them up with XFCE, and Wine Office XP
<benplaut> one likes games, but he did his research and found out about dual booting
<benplaut> i think i'll give his Ark
<benplaut> *him
<qweqw> that a card game?
<qweqw> sounds familiar
<benplaut> no, the distro
<Dreamer3> ok, how can i give another user access to my display in X?
<benplaut> very windows freindly
<Dreamer3> i want to be able to launch an app as someone else to test it
<qweqw> never heard of it
<goofrider> u mean ArchLinux?
<qweqw> ubuntu is the friendliest i have ever tried, easily
<mpm> tritium I'm staring at /etc/default/cdrecord alongside cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI: and trying to figure out what to edit into that conf file.  is it the 3 digit string separated by commas?
<benplaut> well, but he has been using Win XO since it came out, so i think it would be nice to give him a control panel
<goofrider> There are friendlier ones, like Xandros
<benplaut> but Ark is GPL...
<goofrider> but it's not as open
<benplaut> here:
<benplaut> http://www.arklinux.org/
<goofrider> It's Linux, it's all GPL  lol
<tritium> mpm, yes, and specify CDR_DEVICE
<Dreamer3> hmmm...
<goofrider> Xandros has a free ISO version, u should try that
<Dreamer3> i forget how to launch a remote app with ssh
<goofrider> use X forwarding
<qweqw> damn, control panel is copied straight out of windows XP
<goofrider> ssh -X
<qweqw> on ark
<benplaut> yeah...
<benplaut> big selling point, though
<qweqw> i suppose that's a good choice
<Dreamer3> got it
<qweqw> assuming that it has other things going for it than a resemblance to windows
<benplaut> dunno...
<goofrider> I think that's a fallacy in itself, if u make it looks so much like Windows, ppl will expect it behave like Windows
<benplaut> distrowatch says it is built from scratch, so no apt...
<goofrider> and run all Windows apps
<qweqw> good point, goofrider
<benplaut> well, all this guy needs is Office XP and firefox
<qweqw> i got someone using ubuntu awhile ago; they prefer it to windows.
<benplaut> took me 3 hours to convince him to get firefox, but he asked for linux?!?
<goofrider> Why OpenOffice isn't sufficient?
<qweqw> the look, that is
<goofrider> or Koofice
<benplaut> in my school, powerpoint is our life and blood
<goofrider> it's not like he's doing PivotTables and writing VBA scripts
<qweqw> compatibility isn't 100%
<benplaut> Impress just doesn't cut it...
<qweqw> it sucks, in fact
<goofrider> But he probably doesn't need 100% compat
<tritium> goofrider, for equations, only LaTeX will do ;)
<qweqw> true, as far as the writer goes
<mpm> tritum I think it's burning :-) do you know why this might have broken with the upgrade to Hoary?
<benplaut> qweqw: well... pre2.0 is OK
<K_Dallas> LaTeX is the only ;)
<goofrider> PPT compatiblity probably isn't gr8 in OpenOffice though
<qweqw> you mean the latest beta?
<qweqw> it's not at all, goofrider
<benplaut> yeah
<tritium> mpm, cdrecord is never configured, since nautilus doesn't use it
<rodrigo> pico conchetumare
<qweqw> i'll have to try it out
<qweqw> 2.0, that is
<mpm> tritium: my nautilus error output is full of references to cdrecord
<tritium> rodrigo, you keep saying that every now and then...
<benplaut> yeah... impress is a vast improvement
<tritium> mpm, hmm...
<qweqw> that's good to know, because i'm sick of the MS office monopoly
<goofrider> me too
<benplaut> i am not anti-microsoft...
<benplaut> i am anti-windows
<kevin06> Has anyone else been having issues with Thunderbird? When I click something that opens up the mail composer, it freezes.
<goofrider> I mean, I love Pivot Table but other than that I use about 10% of the Office features
<gnu-> I'm having a problem with the ubuntu install, once I boot off the cd and press enter and after it prints out a lot of text the screen goes blank and then slanted lines appear and jump all over the screen.
<qweqw> i am anti-proprietary formats
<benplaut> IMHO, OOo is still light-years behind MS Office
<qweqw> yeah, it is
<qweqw> MS office is an excellent piece of software
<mpm> gnu-:  did you try hitting f5 to see the alternate boot options?
<goofrider> but matching MS Office feature-for-feature is not the target
<qweqw> but, i'd still like to see some standards on the document formats
<benplaut> yeah...
<goofrider> I'd really rather see less bloat
<qweqw> me too
<gnu-> mpm: nope, is there one I need to pick instead of the default?
<benplaut> i dunno... bloat is good for powerpoint, etc...
<qweqw> i use abiword a lot of the time
<qweqw> very lean
<Nalioth> less bloat.....more standardized
<goofrider> benplaut, bloat is bloat
<Nalioth> sounds like a beer commercial
<goofrider> what's better is extensibilty
<qweqw> full-featured does not equal bloated, all the time
<goofrider> like Firefox + extension
<benplaut> true...
<goofrider> u add what u need
<mpm> gnu-: well that's what I've done when normal install has errors; one common thing to try is noapic nolapic in some situations; I'm no expert but a little trial and errror has worked for me on quite a few ubuntu installs on older machines
<benplaut> w/e... i still <3 Powerpoint XP/2003
<goofrider> apt-get, cpan, rubygems are all very good examples
<qweqw> something like that at least
<qweqw> modular is better, if done right
<goofrider> benplaut, hmmm.. u think SMIL and SVG can replace PPT as a presentation format?
<goofrider> I mean, really, PPT are just freaking slides
<tritium> pdf presentations work just fine for me
<qweqw> microsoft will have to support those formats, eventually
<qweqw> doubt ppt will be replaced
<benplaut> but it is the the most widely used standard...
<goofrider> so...?
<goofrider> SMIL and SVG are standards as well
<qweqw> they'll sabotage it in some way, like they tend to do
<gnu-> mpm: ok, I'll experiment with some of them then. Thanks
<benplaut> yeah...
<goofrider> and any modern browsers can view them
<goofrider> there's no tools, unfortunatelt
<qweqw> "embrace and extend".. biatches.
<benplaut> oh? what browsers can natively view SVG?
<goofrider> well, except properitary ones
<goofrider> well, ok, any browsers can view them with proper plugins
<goofrider> &^^(*&
<mpm> gnu-:  It's not very time consuming in my experience, after boot most install problems occur rather soon; but I've only installed it maybe 15 times
<K_Dallas> benplaut: if you get a hold of firefox trunk builds, they do
<goofrider> mpm, have u tried a live cd?
<K_Dallas> or wait for firefox 2.0
<benplaut> i will...
<mpm> goofrider: yes, before I installed my first Ubuntu system, I played with a livecd
<goofrider> K_Dallas, !!!!! wow. goof stuff
<qweqw> or just get mozilla-browser from the repositories
<qweqw> it's better
<goofrider> mpm, so live cd work but the installer doesn't?
<benplaut> hate to say it...
<benplaut> but...
<benplaut> BLOAT!
<goofrider> mpm, maybe u can try booting the live cd then put in the installer CD and run the installer?
<qweqw> mozilla? no way. you can get it without the mail/irc client
<mpm> goofrider: I think you're meaning to address gnu- he's the one who was having the issue; i was just helping :-)
<goofrider> or use deboostrap (not for the faint of heart though)
<qweqw> it's less resources intensive than firefox
<ivoks> tritium
<goofrider> oh oh sure
<tritium> ivoks, yes?
<goofrider> oh oh sorry
<mpm> np
<ivoks> tritium ubuntu-motu, ok?
<tritium> ivoks, I'm there
<K_Dallas> qweqw: i agree but their latest nightly builds ar epretty decent
<benplaut> i g2g...
<benplaut> bye for now!
<qweqw> too bad opera costs $$$
<qweqw> that's the best browser, hands down
<mpm> geeze I'm so spoiled by gnome, I don't even know where to locate my cdrom in the directory tree under xfce
<goofrider> nah.. Amaya rox
<goofrider> j/k
<tritium> no desktop or browser wars please ;)
<gnu-> mpm: yeah first thing I tried worked (linux vga=771 noapic nolapic)
<qweqw> lol
<goofrider> I never liked Gnome until I tried Ubuntu
<IIIEars> lol
<mpm> woot gnu- :-)
<qweqw> people get passionate over their browser choice, i guess
<goofrider> I can't live without my Firefox extensions
* mpm has his getfirefox tshirt on atm
<goofrider> I can't think of using any other browser
<K_Dallas> that is why i prefer opera for the time being ;)
<mpm> firefox is actually responsible for luring me away from windows to linux!
<qweqw> that's a good thing
<K_Dallas> opera has all the good extensions, and is faster
<mpm> agreed'
<goofrider> what good extensions?
<qweqw> i've been using linux for 8 years, and it's just now really starting to become mainstream
<IIIEars> Firefox was the carrot IE browser exploits were the stick. :)
<qweqw> firefox is definitely a factor
<qweqw> in that
<K_Dallas> those you use in firefox, opera has them built-in
<goofrider> qweqw, Apache as well
<goofrider> and PHP
<qweqw> apache has always owne
<qweqw> d
<qweqw> i meant desktops specifically, though
<goofrider> qweqw, that's funny cause no-one would ever say KDE or Gnome were the factor that ppl switched
<goofrider> LMAO
<rudi246> hello
<goofrider> not that they're not gr8 desktop environments
<K_Dallas> to be honest, those are one reason i still prefer windows
<K_Dallas> they do not compare to windows
<qweqw> bloated
<qweqw> is what they are
<goofrider> K_Dallas, u mean u think Explorer is a better desktop?
<goofrider> *vomits*
<gorilla_> qweqw, X-windows is bloated enough by itself :-(
<kakalto> Explorer? what's that
<qweqw> no kidding
<K_Dallas> goofrider: i believe so
<gorilla_> Exploiter perhasp??
<goofrider> Explorer is sooo unstable and unreliable
<qweqw> i'd love to see a modern implementation of the protocol
<goofrider> qweqw, X might be code bloat, but the protocol is actually fair good
<K_Dallas> goofrider: i know that yet, under XP they are not that bad as you pretend to be and working under that environment is much easier and faster than kde or gnome
<IIIEars> gorilla - I dunno puppy linux isn't bloated. after you install it what can you do with it. - Pffft! nada.
<goofrider> Look how MS is doing Terminal Server
<K_Dallas> that is why in my linux i prefer windows maker or ion that i have discovered recently
<goofrider> X Windows primitive calls are faster and more sophiticated
<qweqw> it's at least as good as any other network transparent windows system
<qweqw> better, usually
<K_Dallas> (i only talk about my presonal home usage)
<goofrider> K_Dallas, I started using Desktop Linux only a month ago
<qweqw> windowing
<K_Dallas> windows explorer on my system is: faster than kde/gnome, gives me more control over my mouse and clinking and switching etc, and is much nicer to eye
<qweqw> rubber keyboard, X and beer.. typos galore
<goofrider> I still use Windows on my primary desktop, but most certain not because of the desktop eniroment.
<IIIEars> lol
<goofrider> There are just too many Windows apps I can't leave beind yet
<K_Dallas> that is not the main reason but is a factor for sure
<goofrider> But I constantly fight with Explorer
<K_Dallas> wherever i want to be fast, writing programs, reports, and surfing and searching etc, windows is still the way to go for me
<qweqw> i've got it installed on my anyone-can-use computer.
<mae> So um
<goofrider> it eats a lot of CPU cycles (from shelll extensions probably)
<qweqw> windows is great for games
<K_Dallas> goofrider: i must be lucky, i do not have much trouble with XP
<mae> what is the correct way to downgrade from breezy
* K_Dallas does not play game. the last game i played was gorilla ;)
<mae> I am getting alot of unresolved dependencies that i don't want to worry about
<goofrider> Explorer has too many shell hooks, and u can't really tell what it's doing
<IIIEars> Windows is good for games. - just don't connect with it.
<tritium> K_Dallas, nor do I
<qweqw> well, windows xp is a big step up from windows ME and previous
<K_Dallas> :)
<CrankyBen> Hi all,
<qweqw> it's never crashed
<qweqw> for me
<tritium> games, I crave not these things
<goofrider> everything is a god damn shell hook... some desktop icons, control panels, proterty sheets
<CrankyBen> I'm a new Ubuntu user and I have a question which is probably very simple
<K_Dallas> the truth to be told, i am all against MS monopoly, that is the main reason i use linux
<rudi246> how can i install a deb packet in ubuntu?
<qweqw> same here, K_Dallas
<CrankyBen> rudi: dpkg -i <name.deb>
<goofrider> It really sucks when Explorer crash can u can't fix anything because u need explorer just to VIEW those properties
<K_Dallas> :)
<qweqw> plus, i like to see the code..
<rudi246> thnx
<tritium> I use linux because it has the best tools for scientific computing
<qweqw> that's an advantage a lot of the  time, goofrider
<bluemax> is it just me or is half the internet broken?
<K_Dallas> i loved my ibm/sun/sg workstations,they were pretty powerfull :)
<nnonix> I can't wait for google to crush the competition so we can hate them too
<CrankyBen> I just used parted to break up my Ubuntu partition into two smaller ones... I can see the second partition in gparted. How do I make it so it mounts at boot?
<IIIEars> lol
<IIIEars> google = the borg.
<goofrider> qweqw, not from the perpective of someone whose friends call only when they need their computer fixed
<qweqw> google is already morphing into an Evil Corporation
<mae> Err, is it possible to downgrade from breezy to hoary?
<qweqw> some friends
<K_Dallas> i am glad to see them back up from their recent webaccelerator :) they have stopped the download
<nnonix> yes, giving you free shit is the definition of Evil.
<goofrider> K_Dallas, I got a bunch of Sparcstations around here, maybe u can come pick ithem up
<qweqw> you gotta use eachother mutually, man
<Segovia> google is evil too - http://www.google-watch.org/  :)
<qweqw> that's what friendship is all about
<K_Dallas> goofrider: sparcs were neat too
<qweqw> i require beer and marijuana to fix computers.. lots of both
<goofrider> I think I like Linux mostly because of the development model
<goofrider> Just how rapidly things evolves, and how user's wishes gr8 implemented faster, bugs get fixed sooner, etc
<K_Dallas> the mere fact that i see the diagnostics on my monitor when linux boots up or shuts down is a + for me :)
<CrankyBen> Is this a channel for Ubuntu help? Because I see many questions float past with no answers, but a lot of chat about windows VS ubuntu etc
<qweqw> imo, open-source projects are higher quality
<qweqw> lol
<qweqw> i haven't seen any questions
<goofrider> K_Dallas, no kidding. I hate troubleshooting Windows boot process
<qweqw> repeat, if you have one
<CrankyBen> right, well I'll cut and paste two that I saw for you
<K_Dallas> CrankyBen: if i know the answer, i answer, if not i do not
<goofrider> even the screen log mode is useless
<CrankyBen> #1: I just used parted to break up my Ubuntu partition into two smaller ones... I can see the second partition in gparted. How do I make it so it mounts at boot?
<goofrider> the recovery console is useless
<CrankyBen> #2 mae Err, is it possible to downgrade from breezy to hoary?
<qweqw> edit fstab for #1
<K_Dallas> CrankyBen: modify your /etc/fstab
<goofrider> (u can't run any win32 console apps in the recovery console at all, it's not a cmd.exe shell)
<qweqw> #2 no
<qweqw> #2 reinstall
<CrankyBen> okay good, #1 was my question :)
<K_Dallas> any more questions? ;)
<IIIEars> reinstalling is going to be a lot easier.
<CrankyBen> Sorry, I'm new to IRC too
<tritium> CrankyBen, if people know the answer, they will answer.  Sometimes questions go unanswered...
<CrankyBen> how do i privtae message? using x-chat
<qweqw> right click
<qweqw> on any name
* K_Dallas has asked a few questions in LaTeX chan for over a day now, all gone unanswered ;)
<qweqw> open dialog window
<tritium> CrankyBen, in mae's case, he upgraded to breezy, which he's explicitly asked not to do in the topic.
<qweqw> then type away
<goofrider> downgrade to hoary.. maybe u can pin hoary to pin-priorty 1001
<goofrider> then do a dist-upgrade
<qweqw> irc will suck the life out of you
<goofrider> but at your own risk
<goofrider> LOL
<qweqw> it will cause you to fail in school
<qweqw> get fired from work
<stuNNed> lol
<qweqw> and gain lots of weight
<choop> help please: install CD-ROM prompted for eject/reboot then hung at "Starting hotplug system"
<mae> goofrider, how do i go about pinning hoary to priority 1001 :\
<mae> is that an apt command?
<goofrider> read the apt-howto
<qweqw> unplug any peripherals, choop
<choop> mouse/keyboard?
<goofrider> u have to create an /etc/apt/preferences file
<IIIEars> sought help for IRC addiction - didn't do a bit o' good - the meetings were online....
<qweqw> no
<choop> those are the only peripherals plugged in.
<tritium> mae, man apt_preferences
<choop> let me check the printer...
<choop> printer now unplugged
<qweqw> do you have any slots in the machine that are hotpluggable?
<goofrider> I'll pvt u with the content
<choop> 6 USB
<choop> no mobo slots hotpluggable
<goofrider> fuck, how do u /pvt?
<qweqw> ok..
<choop> check that - 4 USB
<heatxsink> anyone run lirc on their ubuntu box?
<goofrider> It's been sooo many eyars since I used IRC
<qweqw>  /msg
<goofrider> <-- fucktard
<qweqw> that work,  choop?
<choop> screen just went black
<choop> space key brought it back
<CrankyBen> K_Dallas: OKay, I need to edit fstab. I havent done that before... is it simple?
<choop> it's just stopped. cursor flashing.
<rudi246> choop is this a asus board?
<qweqw> did you reboot?
<choop> maybe rudi.. can't remember
<sir-gold> does anyone here use dual monitors?
<choop> no qweqw - sorry, n00b here
<qweqw> have you tried ctrl+c?
<qweqw> try rebooting
<choop> ctrl-c just now, didn't do nothing
<choop> big red button or ctrl+alt+del?
<qweqw> ctrl+alt+del, preferably
<K_Dallas> CrankyBen: i use nano (or pico) to edit simple text files
<choop> ouch. no response.
<qweqw> sounds like it's ignoring keycodes anyway
<K_Dallas> you need root privilege to do that though
<choop> B-R-Bing now.
<CrankyBen> K_Dallas: yup im in pico right now :) What options do I need to enter in the fstab for my new volume? same as my / volume?
<qweqw> i forget of the hotplug check is before or after the hard drive mount
<choop> fingers crossed
<bluemax> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<IIIEars> CrankyBen gedit is pretty familiar looking
<choop> hotplug looks to be after hd mnt
<choop> looks stalled again on hotplug subsys
<CrankyBen> I've added a new line for /dev/hda3, mounting at /data as ext3, but i dont know what <options>, <dump> and <pass> mean
<K_Dallas> CrankyBen: try: man mount, that would give you some good idea AND try this site: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<qweqw> CrankyBen, pretty much. specify the new device, and  the dir you want to mount it on
<choop> should I start all over?
<goofrider> Crane, defaults 0 2
<Segovia> bluemax, seems to be working fine here
<choop> wipe entire hard drive, let the installer partition for me?
<qweqw> what ubuntu release are you using?
<choop> that's what I didn't do this time
<CrankyBen> me? 5.04
<qweqw> no, choop..
<choop> ...actually, it's kubuntu (still hoary) 5.04
<qweqw> CrankyBen, it doesn't really matter. try 1 0
<CrankyBen> thanks, reading man fstab now :)
<bluemax> ok, guess it's time to reset the ol router
<IIIEars> Wipe the drive - grub setu needs editing if you dual boot.
<qweqw> you might want to try rebooting from cd, then turning off the hotplug detect
<choop> only CD is installer. how to turn off hotplug detect from ther?
<choop> not dual-booting
<choop> trying to not erase a FAT32 drive the size of 6 CDs
<qweqw> you should be able to get an emergency shell
<choop> how to get emergency shell?
<qweqw> they tend to be located on the f3 terminal
<qweqw> ctrl+alt+f3
<CrankyBen> okay, so  <pass> should = 1 for root partition, and sequential for each other partition. It's the order in which they are checked at bootup
<IIIEars> you can always use gpart or qtparted to shrink an existing partition later
<CrankyBen> and <dump> just seems like it should always be 0
<CrankyBen> Oh yeah, gparted is awesome and easy :)
<qweqw> it probably won't effect you, no matter what you put.
<qweqw> CrankyBen, that is
<choop> nope, ctrl+alt+f3 does nothing (c+a+f2, f4 nothing)
<goofrider> gparted is gr8... unless u use LVM
<goofrider> :/
<CrankyBen> Thanks qweqw
<qweqw> do you get a grub prompt before the kernel loads, choop?
<choop> not from CD
<qweqw> from the HD, i mean
<choop> but yes from HD
<goofrider> choop, u have to boot into the installer main menu (the red/blue menu)
<IamdatIam> hello
<IamdatIam> Does anyone here know where I could find TV Torrents with ubuntu?
<choop> goofrider, i'm using kubuntu - i don't see a red/blue menu
<HrdwrBoB> the same place as any OS
<HrdwrBoB> ...
<qweqw> you can boot into single user mode, which may or may not skip the hotplug system
<choop> okay, how to do that?
<goofrider> qweqw, single user mode still run all of the init.d scripts
<qweqw> does it?
<goofrider> most of them
<qweqw> it's worth a try
<goofrider> including DHCP and dscover and stuff
<choop> at grub menu
<qweqw> type linux emergency
<choop> at emergency cmd line
<crimmy> rcS.d will not run dhcpcd, that's in networking which requires at least rc2.d
<qweqw> that might work
<CrankyBen> So, do I need to reboot to test out my new fstab?
<qweqw> yes, CrankyBen
<choop> serious? grub>linux emergency  ?
<CrankyBen> okay. See you guys soon, I hope ;)
<qweqw> yup
<qweqw> good luck
<choop> ok
<choop> unrecognize command
<goofrider> crimmy, i stand corrected
<qweqw> what is the name of your kernel
<qweqw> the filename
<choop> how can I tell?
<qweqw> i'm not sure.. try F1
<choop> nothing
<choop> ls
<choop> ls = nothing
<choop> rather, ls = unrecognized
<goofrider> choop, do u see a >
<goofrider> > as prompt?
<tritium> good night guys
<goofrider> u might in in the grub shell
<qweqw> yes
<crimmy> night, michael
<choop> yes, i'm in grub shell
<tritium> night, crimmy
<qweqw> what does 'list' do, choop
<choop> grub> is my prompt
<goofrider> choop, : here... do this
<goofrider> root(hd0,0)
<choop> nope, goofrider
<qweqw> try boot emergency
<goofrider> it worked if it said nothing
<choop> kernel must be loaded before booting
<goofrider> then kernel /boot/[tab] 
<qweqw> yep
<goofrider> and complete the line with your kernel, bt do not press enter yet
<qweqw> ? in grub will tell you how to boot into an emergency shell, i think
<qweqw> or help
<choop> okay, 6 files listed
<qweqw> 6!
<qweqw> did you recompile the kernel yourself?
<kestas> am I still +q here?
<daniels> kestas: apparently not
<choop> sorry, folks, i'm really new to this whole game
<goofrider> type the late kernael name
<kestas> has anyone got CVS cedega to work in ubuntu
<kestas> ?
<kestas> k thanks daniels
<goofrider> at the end of it add "single"
<choop> initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<qweqw> not that
<qweqw> should have linux in it
<qweqw> or linuz
<qweqw> or kernel
<goofrider> so "kernel /boot/linux-.xxxx.386 single"
<kestas> last time I compiled it all the libraries were in the wrong places for a debian system layout
<choop> vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386
<qweqw> that
<qweqw> is it
<choop> k
<goofrider> right,,that
<qweqw> kernel thatfilename
<choop> okay, done
<kestas> single quiet ro root=/dev/hda1
<choop> with single modifier appended
<qweqw> boot emergency
<goofrider> "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 single" [enter] 
<kestas> ro is important
<djtansey> is there a way to get apt to uninstall a package and its dependencies? (installed kubuntu to try it out -- but didn't like it and want to get rid of everything it installed inc deps)
<choop> hrm.
<choop> cannot open root device
<kestas> djtansey, nope
<qweqw> single user and/or emergency is ro by default
<goofrider> choop: then do this
<djtansey> kestas: that sucks. oh well.
<kestas> how would it know which dependencies are the right ones to remove?
<goofrider> initrd /boot/inird-2.6.10-5-386
<choop> hold pls
<goofrider> initrd /boot/initrd-2.6.10-5-386
<qweqw> choop, alternatively, you can reboot back into menu with your kernels, choose which you want, hit 'e', then add emergency to that entry
<choop> okay
<goofrider> choop, then "boot"
<kestas> whats choop doing
<choop> i've run kernel and initrd
<qweqw> trying to disable the hotplug system
<kestas> he forgot his pass or something
<kestas> ah
<choop> no, it just stalled
<choop> during install
<goofrider> choop, does it boot?
<djtansey> kestas: i guess it would have to know what packages i specifically asked to install in the past and not remove those. but good point -- would require a good bit of info. but it could also ask (though the list would be long)
<choop> booting
<goofrider> weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<goofrider> thanks for your patience
<choop> kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init
<qweqw> choop, try the menu list thing i mentioned
<choop> k
<goofrider> qweqw,sorry for insisting the hard way, but at least I know it works
<goofrider> oops...
<kestas> djtansey, gentoo uses that system, remembers all packages you installed and then knows which packages are dependencies and which are important
<qweqw> ?
<kestas> but it doesnt work well at all
<qweqw> lol
<djtansey> kestas: good to know
<goofrider> &*&^@
<kestas> many a system I have friend by emerge --nodeps
<qweqw> no apologies necessary, or something..
<choop> where in list of commands does 'emergency' go ?
<kestas> *fried
<qweqw> end of the line, after you hit e
<qweqw> i'm operating on what is probably outdated knowledge
<choop> trying one more time
<qweqw> i'll go check google.
<kestas> I thought it was c
<kestas> c for command line
<choop> nope, stalled again on hotplug
<choop> thinking i just need to wipe and start anew
<mae> what is a good kde app for ripping audio tracks to flac from cd
<qweqw> yeah. if you have a livecd, that might work
<choop> knoppix livecd, but not ubuntu livecd. just an installer iso
<qweqw> you can mount the HD and remove the executable bit from the hotplug init files
<goofrider> mae: u wanna follow my instructinos one more time?
<qweqw> doesn't matter which
<qweqw> as long as it runs
<kestas> choop, you need to do init=/bin/sh
<kestas> that way it wont start hotplug
<choop> will try if fails again
<mae> goofrider, heh I tried, the problem is when i pin it, it just upgrades a few packages
<kestas> and you can boot up yourself
<qweqw> are the scripts bash specific..?
<goofrider> mae: no I meant the boot process
<crimmy> qweqw, they shouldn't be, else upstream (Debian in this case) bugs should be filed
<goofrider> qweqw, /bin/sh symlinks to bash
<qweqw> ah.
<crimmy> for instance, some people use ash
<choop> fastest format of 40G i've ever seen
<qweqw> lots of empty inodes
<goofrider> mae: anyways, if u pin hoary to 1001 the system should be downgraded not upgraded
<goofrider> mae: if u saw any upgrade packeges, then u'r not pulling them from hoary :)
<goofrider> but anyways, I can't guarentee it works either so.. I should shut up
<kestas> am I wrong in saying that ubuntu is debian with shorter release cycles?
<goofrider> damn i'm hungry
<CrankyBen> hi everyone, I have a weird problem
<CrankyBen> I just resized my Ubuntu partition, created a new data partition, edited fstab to mount it at /home/username/data
<goofrider> kestas, Ubuntu is Debian with a **realisitic** release cycle, and a desktop focus
<CrankyBen> it seems to work fine, but there is a folder in there called "lost+found" which when I click on it, crashed nautilus. It has a red X icon
<goofrider> CrankyBen, fstab is mount it as root
<kestas> whats in it for the company sponsoring ubuntu?
<CrankyBen> i changed the mount points owner to my username using chown at a root terminal
<kestas> cascade or something
<goofrider> lost+found is not readable by anyone but root
<kestas> why are they sponsoring ubuntu and debian?
<cyphase> kestas, only ubuntu
<CrankyBen> why does it show up in nautilus then?
<cyphase> kestas, not debian
<kestas> nope they hire debain developers
<choop> dammit now install looks stalled from cd on "Unpacking libpam-modules..."
<kestas> to develop full time
<kestas> for debain
<kestas> *debian
<cyphase> kestas, that doesn't mean they sponsor debian
<kestas> it means theyre spending money on the development of debian
<goofrider> CrankyBen, I know it's stupid, but nautilus just crash whenever u click on a file that u have no read permission
<kestas> so theyre sponsoring it
<CrankyBen> goofrider, okay, thanks :)
<kestas> whats in it for them?
<goofrider> kestas, the company is Canonical
<kestas> thats the one
<kestas> whats in it for Canonical?
<kestas> very suspicious
<metalsand> 
<cyphase> kestas, IBM, Red Hat, Novell, all those companies pay people to work on linux, but that doesn't mean they sponsor it
<metalsand> $
<kestas> how so?
<goofrider> kestas, right now, it just seems Mike Shuttleworth has too much $$ and want to benefit the world
<goofrider> LOL
<kestas> hahah seriously though
<cyphase> kestas, they "advocate" it
<JDahl> I've actually had quite a few crashed using Hoary on two seperate Dell Optiplex machines... I dont recall a single crash when they ran Debian/Testing. Anyone else experienced something like that?
<cyphase> kestas, but not sponsor the same way Canonical sponsors ubuntu
<kestas> alias sponsor=support
<g14> kestas, Mark Shuttleworth is a multimillionaire. He wants ubuntu to be the best desktop linux distro ever. So far, it is
<goofrider> kestas, Cononical plans to build a support ecosystem selling support to other companies
<kestas> hmm so its a red hat sort of plan?
<cyphase> kestas, lol
<goofrider> kestas, Mark Suttleworth used to be a Debian developer as well
<qweqw> good decision to base it on debian
<qweqw> which has long been the best distro
<g14> qweqw, define best
<kestas> qweqw, agreed
<goofrider> kestas, Cononical plans to provide support to companies like Red Hat
<qweqw> it works
<goofrider> it's kinda a meta-support
<kestas> ubuntu offer red hat support?
<qweqw> it has apt
<kestas> support in what?
<qweqw> it conforms to standards
<jaask> I think every distro works, just depends on the user
<goofrider> kestas, u should read the Mark Shuttleworth interview on Slashdot
<cyphase> kestas, that was just an example, lol
<g14> qweqw, redhat has yum. the yum in fc4 is just as good as apt
<qweqw> bah, redhat
<kestas> k
<goofrider> kestas, no, Canonical will provide support for VAR who sells Ubuntu
<kestas> VAR?
<qweqw> does yum use rpms
<kestas> yes
<g14> qweqw, well alot of the big kernel features are from redhat. Everyone knows they employ some of the best kernel devs. IBM coming in second probably
<goofrider> g14, yum is not as good as apt
<cyphase> kestas, Ubuntu is GPL. and if they make it closed-source, it'll be forked most likely
<goofrider> nothing compares to an apt-get distro-upgrade
<IIIEars> Value Added Resseller - box maker
<g14> goofrider, Install FC4-test3. The new yum that uses an embedded sqlite db is just as fast as apt
<qweqw> redhat has more money and has been around longer, so it's not surprise they contribute a lot
<qweqw> can't say i like their distro, anyway
<goofrider> g14, there's still no in-place upgrade though
<qweqw> nothing against the company
<g14> goofrider, ummmm yes there is.
<goofrider> Fedora != RedHat anyways
<JDahl> cyphase, I doubt there's enough Debian developers to both maintain Debian *and* fork Ubuntu
<kestas> who cares about how fast your package manager is
<goofrider> g14: oh is there? since when?
<g14> goofrider, I can upgrade from redhat 8 to fc3 using yum
<kestas> you must be in a damn hurry to care about that
<g14> goofrider, I have done this on about a dozen machines
<goofrider> g14, it's good to know
<g14> goofrider, I like ubuntu as a desktop distro though
<kestas> debian could be so much more popular if it had shorter release cycles
<qweqw> i actually haven't tried redhat since 5.0, is fedora core worth installing on one of my machines?
<IIIEars> you could load from an iso image no?
<IIIEars> stored on USB/firewire?
<qweqw> debian is already very popular
<g14> qweqw, Wait until fc4 comes out. It will be much improved
<qweqw> cool
<g14> qweqw, Redhat has better system config tools. Hopefully, more of them will get ported to ubuntu
<IIIEars> RH - you can keep the four disk install
<kestas> like redhat-soundconfig?
<kestas> that pos
<qweqw> yes, they are more of an "enterprise" linux distributor
<g14> qweqw, yes, fedora and ubuntu are designed for different environments
<qweqw> i've always hated the package management, though
<kestas> last time I used redhat I had a web server, email client, sshd and loads more stuff installed by default
<blake> can someone explain the concept of apache and webmin working together, for me
<qweqw> if that has improved, i' just might have to reconsider it
<kestas> and you had to pay to update
<g14> qweqw, rpm is a cleaner format. Much easier to make a rpm than a deb
<kestas> thats bullshit, and thats why linux has been getting press as being insecure
<qweqw> rpm is superior to deb, absolutely
<qweqw> it is just a pain in the ass
<g14> yes
<g14> Linux gets press as being insecure because they don't audit the kernel code
<g14> It's a huge job
<qweqw> there's got to be at least 10,000 people who look at the kernel code on regular basis
<kestas> kernel vulnerabilities arent whats getting so many linux boxen hacked
<qweqw> that's less than 1% of users
<kestas> its outdated programs
<g14> But IBM should hire someone like Theo De Rantt (spelling?) to audit the codebase
<g14> The OpenBSD elitist
<qweqw> open-source = more secure the more popular it becomes, io
<g14> qweqw, agreed
<qweqw> that dude's an asshole
<g14> qweqw, but tons of vulns have been found in 2.6 because they just include soooo much code into it
<g14> qweqw, yes, I've spoken with him
<qweqw> for some reason, most openbsd users are asshols
<blake> can someone explain the concept of apache and webmin working together, for me
* g14 uses obsd for his firewalls
<kestas> Im an openbsd user asshole
<crimmy> (watch the language, please)
<goofrider> RPM is cleaner
<goofrider> WTF?
<cyphase> whats everyones favorite CMS (Content Managment System, not Community Managment System)
<benplaut> e107 is good
<kestas> wordpress
<g14> cyphase, check out exponent cms. It is amazing
<benplaut> mamba has the eyes of the public, however
<goofrider> Mambo, Drupal, Plone
<qweqw> the only problem i have with openbsd, besides its users, is that it's much slower than netbsd or freebsd
<benplaut> *mambo
<qweqw> my old 486 won't run it
<cyphase> goofrider, those are all more for community sites
<qweqw> tolerably, anyway
<cyphase> well..
<goofrider> I <3 Drupal though, very clean code and modular
<kestas> well thats because its a 486
<g14> Fontend Administration is the absolute best idea for a cms. The only cms's that follow it are typo3 and exponent that I know of
<goofrider> cyphase, oh sorry
<benplaut> cyphase: try www.opensourcecms.com
<cyphase> lol, np
<goofrider> Plone is a bona fide CMS
<cyphase> yea
<benplaut> not all open source, but you can try them out
<qweqw> sure, but i've got netbsd on it right now, running a dns server, a dyn dns client, dictd and tor
<LiberalTugboat> Hey
<g14> tor == good
<goofrider> cyphase, I don't know what type of CMS r u thinking, but Plone is pretty flexible
<LiberalTugboat> how fast of system is everyone running ubuntu on?
<qweqw> works fine.. tried the same thing with openbsd and it couldn't even route packets at a reasonable speed
<Atholas> tor is good ideed =)
<benplaut> PM 1.5, 768mb RAM
<g14> plone is python, right?
<qweqw> everyone should run a tor server ;)
<goofrider> Typo3 hardly qualify as a CMS, it's more of a templte system
<Atholas> P3 450, 192MB ram.
<goofrider> Plone is Zope (written in Python)
<g14> hp pavilion zd7000 fully maxed out except for the ram. Check out hpshopping.com
<LiberalTugboat> p3 450... how is the speed?
<CrankyBen> atholas how's it running?
<goofrider> but most Python ppl will tell u Zope is not Python-esque
<goofrider> LOL
<Myrtti> I've got 512 RAM, 800Mhz processor. I had 200 RAM, 450MHz processor
<qweqw> huh
<Atholas> CrankyBen, it ain't too bad. Though it seems X.org is slower than XFree86
<g14> goofrider, have you ever actually used typo3? It is so flexible, but a pain to set up initially
<LiberalTugboat> I have a chance to pick up a 1 ghz p3m laptop with 128 ram (would upgrade) and was wonder if it would be worth it
<GoClick> How do I use root on a LiveCD?
<Atholas> It is slower than Windows GUI by any measure :(
<Myrtti> the only place where I saw any difference was how fast applications loaded. I don't use it on any videorendering or anything
<qweqw> yes, LiberalTugboat
<g14> GoClick, sudo -s
<qweqw> how much?
<CrankyBen> atholas, I'm thinking of moving my wife's W2K notebook (p450/256MB) to ubuntu... would it be slower?
<CrankyBen> ahh you answered my question lol
<LiberalTugboat> its a dell c400 3.5 pound notebook, refurb with 90 day war for 399
<goofrider> g14: no I haven't actually tried to demo it. It doesn't suit my needs at all. It seems to be very template-centric, presentation driven
<Myrtti> CrankyBen: what are the applications she uses in the notebook now?
<qweqw> that's a steal
<qweqw> seriously
<qweqw> get it
<LiberalTugboat> yeah I know
<benplaut> yeah
<kestas> anyone here run pearpc?
<GoClick> Is there anything I can't do with sudu? Cause I'd like to make an image of my hard drive to another drive, actually to a file on an external drive, but that's beside the point
<Atholas> It is useable CrankyBen, just not a very pleasant experience.
<Raskall> Agghhh. I have been stupid enough to install kubuntu-desktop. How do I get rid of it?
<g14> goofrider, I used it for a production website (local newspaper). It is very template driven, but it's great for what I used it for.
<kestas> it depends what wm you use obviously
<LiberalTugboat> its got a cdrw, 128m ram 1ghz p3m
<Raskall> I want to remove every kde bit from my harddrive.
<goofrider> That's why I think of it more of a template system, it's more of a decorator pattern tol
<CrankyBen> myrtti: Word, firefox. That's about it! Easily replaced by OOo, but it is a lean mean machine on w2k and it runs nicely, and I don't want to put ubuntu on only to have her say how slow it is
<Dr_Willis> kestas,  from what i recall PearPC was a rip-off. or was the the other name.. I forget now.. lol
<kestas> if you use gnome/kde on 450mhz itll be bad
<qweqw> all sudo does is run commands as the superuser
<g14> goofrider, www.exponentcms.org It is the best cms I've ever used
<goofrider> s/tol/tool/
<kestas> thats cherryos Dr_Willis
<kestas> pearpc is free
<goofrider> best in what ways?
<Dr_Willis> kestas,  Ok.. :P cherryOS was a ripoff of PearPC. :P
<g14> cherryos is dead because it was a ripoff of pearpc
<kestas> yeup
<g14> They killed it
<goofrider> 'best' is subjective and varies person to person and project to project
<Dr_Willis> g14,  lol - i saw CherryOS on some warez sites Lol. :P
<qweqw> if i had a spare $400, i'd get that i a second, LiberalTugboat
<K_Dallas> cherryos is going to go open source!
<Atholas> lol
<kestas> cherryos = pearpc
<kestas> anyway anyone use pearpc?
<kestas> anyone got networking working in it?
<Myrtti> CrankyBen: then I'd say it's worth the shot. If she were using some "originally for Linux" designed software already, she'd stumble down to the ground and kiss your feet to thank you for making the computer faster
<IIIEars> why not get a 1.4 gig celeron notebook for $599?
<heatxsink> lirc anyone?
<heatxsink> please!
<kestas> I cant do it in ubuntu because it doesnt have the right kernel interfaces
<goofrider> K_Dallas, but it's already open source.. well the code it stole was
<qweqw> pearpc needs a few more years before its usable..
<benplaut> IIIEars: that cheapo dell?
<g14> the kernel interfaces for what?
<Myrtti> CrankyBen: but you have to remember that OO isn't quite as good as M$Office yet
<kestas> why not get an apple laptop?
<kestas> they make the best laptops
<LiberalTugboat> 1ghz p3 would be pretty close in speed... plus this one only weights 3.5 pounds and is an inch thick
<IIIEars> (shrug)
<qweqw> linux runs quick on macs, too
<goofrider> the best laptop with one trackpad button
<kestas> gl4 the kernel interfaces for tunelling
<LiberalTugboat> I want a small lappy
<kestas> and other such nat foo
<CrankyBen> myrtti: heh. She's already kinda impressed by Ubuntu (as I am) as she sees me use it on my notebook. So it wouldnt be a hard sell :)
<goofrider> It's my ONLY complaint about apple laptop
<LiberalTugboat> I have a 1.4 p4m lappy but its to big to take with me
<Atholas> qweqw, does Ubuntu support mini mac?
<kestas> yes
<kestas> it does
<kestas> mac mini
<qweqw> i dunno, does it run on ppc arch
<qweqw> if so, yeah
<kestas> yeup
<goofrider> Atholas, y not mini mac? it's just an ibook mobo in there
<benplaut> LiberalTugboat: Thinkpads... they rock!
<CrankyBen> myrtti: I use OOo every day. I find it fine. Our organisation has been using SuSE for 20 months so I'm used to Linux somewhat. But i like Ubuntu much much better
<goofrider> it should run on mini mac just fine
<LiberalTugboat> I thought about getting PPC, but alot of things dont work
<qweqw> nah
<LiberalTugboat> like flashplayer
<Atholas> Beautiful :) that thing is nice and small, and very affordable as well.
<LiberalTugboat> wireless
<goofrider> a lot of things are optimized for i386
<kestas> affordable hah
<qweqw> you can run that in x86 emulation
<qweqw> besides, flash sucks ;)
<kestas> good, but not affordable
<Myrtti> CrankyBen: when you've decided what to do, tell your missus another female Ubuntu user says hello ;-)
<goofrider> an iBook is only $999
<LiberalTugboat> My fiance uses ubuntu
<qweqw> many programs will compile cleanly on ppc, or have are pre-compiled
<LiberalTugboat> I have NO windows in my house anymore
<qweqw> er, are precompiled packages
<Atholas> It's not too bad over here, mini mac costs around $500US over here.
<goofrider> it's affordable, cheaper than HP and Toshiba and Sony
<LiberalTugboat> got sick of keeping up with all the shit
<K_Dallas> LiberalTugboat: that is dark :(
<Dr_Willis> LiberalTugboat,   gee must be a dark house. :P
<LiberalTugboat> lol
<kestas> lol
<benplaut> LiberalTugboat: must get stuffy in there :)
<CrankyBen> myrtti: hah! You're making selling it even easier for me ;)
<goofrider> it's not as cheap as Dell but noone can beat Dell on price
<IIIEars> (wonders how atholas sees the weather outdoors...)
<Dr_Willis> IIIEars,  thats what the internet is for!
<Atholas> hehe :)
<IIIEars> heh - i hear you buddy. :)
<LiberalTugboat> my girl even went to a linux festival with me
<Myrtti> CrankyBen: I know many other nerdettes that use Ubuntu, and have converted few men using it too. It's great stuff.
<qweqw> the outdoors suck
<LiberalTugboat> she even had fun!!
<kestas> she must be a porker
<Myrtti> porker?
<qweqw> at least he has a girlfriend
<Atholas> Lucky you LiberalTugboat :)
<LiberalTugboat> kestas, im going to ignore that comment
<goofrider> how do u know LiberalTugboat isn't a girl?
<goofrider> LMAO
<LiberalTugboat> because it makes linux users look bad
<kestas> good q
<IIIEars> can anyone recommend a supported TV card?
<crimmy> kestas, mind the CoC please
<kestas> CoC?
<g14> www.pchdtv.com
<qweqw> excuse my assumption of heterosexuality, LiberalTugboat
<Myrtti> Code of Conduct
<goofrider> IIIEars, check ivtv.sourceforge.net
<IIIEars> ah. - Thanks
<LiberalTugboat> llol
<kestas> why use a tv card?
<qweqw> free cable
<IIIEars> PVR - time shifting
<kestas> is it so hard to turn around to look at the tv?
<goofrider> kestas, why doesn't it matter why anyone wants to use one?
<qweqw> how about as a tivo
<CrankyBen> thanks for your help all
<darGor> where is the Gnome Desktop Configuration? to change icons? i cant find it
<kestas> why doesn't it matter?
<darGor> gnome theme configuration
<kestas> I dont know you tell me
<qweqw> i've been wanting to turn one of my machines into something tivo-like
<goofrider> IIIEars, if u wanna do PVR, use MythTV with Haupauge PVR 150
<LiberalTugboat> CrankyBen, I dont think she will mind at all
<crimmy> darGor, System>Preferences>Theme
<goofrider> the cards are hardware MPEG2  encoders, and they're like US$60
<darGor> crimmy, thanks a lot
<crimmy> darGor, np
<IIIEars> sounds good
<LiberalTugboat> she will probably even like the fact that it never crashes
<CrankyBen> liberaltugboat, the w2k box doesn't crash either.
<LiberalTugboat> also tell her how much money you save by using all free software
<goofrider> IIIEars, support for MPEG2 hardware is scare though, only the Hauppauge cards are well supported. check ivtv for the low down on hardware support
<kestas> chicks love OSS
<IIIEars> she will like that but you'll love the extra sack time you used to spend reinstalling windows after it melts down
<CrankyBen> yes, because i paid for all the micro$oft stuff :)
<LiberalTugboat> w2k was pretty stable, still have to watch out for virus/spyware
<atxbyea> Has anybody gotten ubuntu to work with a Windows 2003 domain _
<Myrtti> LiberalTugboat: I've managed to get Ubuntu crash a few times ;-)
<kestas> they love to hear about how great it is
<qweqw> windows is stable, nowadays. still isn't multiuser, which is the lamest thing ever.
<goofrider> ivit is the streaming video recording component for linux that linux PVR software sues
<atxbyea> I\m getting a few errors
<kestas> all windows NT is stable
<Atholas> kestas: are you sure? I was called a hippie for using Linux by chicks.
<LiberalTugboat> I have crashed ubuntu too, but I was trying to
<K_Dallas> Myrtti: i have done it more ;)
<atxbyea> eirik@skolelinuxtest:~ $ sudo net ads join -D TROMSOSKOLEN -U eirik eirik's password:
<atxbyea> [2005/05/13 08:13:26, 0]  libads/kerberos.c:ads_kinit_password(136)
<atxbyea>   kerberos_kinit_password eirik@TROMSOSKOLEN.SITS.INTERN failed: Cannot resolve network address for KDC in requested realm
<atxbyea> [2005/05/13 08:13:26, 0]  utils/net_ads.c:ads_startup(183)
<atxbyea>   ads_connect: Cannot resolve network address for KDC in requested realm
<goofrider> IIIEars, with MythTC, u can have 3 linux PVR servers, each with 5 TV ards and record 15 shows at once
<Q_Continuum> I've installed the fglrx-control package, how do I run it...?
<Q_Continuum> nm found it
<IIIEars> Stop it! - i am beginning to drool - heh
<goofrider> and watch them on a Xbox Lniux MythTV frontend with full XBox DVD remote control support
<Dr_Willis> You can record more tv in a DAY then you can watch in a week!
<qweqw> once x-boxs hit $50, i'm gonna buy 10 of them
<goofrider> one for each bedroom
<darGor> crimmy, sorry, i dotn want to install THEMES. just only change icons, do u know where i must go ?
<qweqw> very own supercomputer
* K_Dallas glad not buying any xbox or so for his kids
<qweqw> why's that, K
<goofrider> Xbox is fun for hacking though
<ivoks> darGor system pref. themes
<K_Dallas> i do not see the use of it
<qweqw> recreation
<K_Dallas> except hacking and installing linux on them ;)
<crimmy> darGor, you can change the icons using a different set
<IIIEars> BBL
<LiberalTugboat> hmm maybe I should jump on this lappy deal, only 14 left
<qweqw> come to think of it, i never play mine
<goofrider> K_Dallas, but that the best use of a M$ product
<goofrider> :)
<K_Dallas> recreation? what happened to plain air and all the fun we used to have outside
<qweqw> kind of is a waste
<darGor> crimmy, because dont want a theme.. downloaded some icons, and put it on .icons in my home . a .tar.gz file
<crimmy> Q_Continuum, the executable is fireglcontrol
<atxbyea> Anyone know anything about WinDomain + Ubuntu _
<qweqw> personally.. i work outside 10 hours a day, so i am sick and tired of fresh air
<atxbyea> ?
<qweqw> i prefer my recreation to be indoors
* benplaut blows fresh air over qweqw
<K_Dallas> i have got indoor sports too ;)
<crimmy> darGor, then choose the icons from the icon chooser in the theme menu
* qweqw lights a cigarette
<darGor> ok crimmy
* benplaut puts out qweqw's cigarette
<benplaut> bad for your health!
<kestas> its a shame xbox only has gentoo linux for it
<goofrider> it's his health
<ram_einstein> how can I get a really cool desktop on ubuntu gnome? gnome-look.org?
<kestas> ubuntu for xbox would be sweet
<goofrider> he can do whatever he wants with it
<darGor> crimmy, done thanks :)
<qweqw> fark my health
<kestas> it would make a great media center
<benplaut> oh well...
<qweqw> i'm drinking a king kobra and coming down off of two pills of ecstasy
<cyphase> kestas, theres actually an Ubuntu media center edition on the way
* ivoks asks qweqw for one lucky strike ;)
<benplaut> kestas: xbox2?
<goofrider> kestas, Linux for XBox is based on Debian, in fact
<qweqw> my body is as messed up as it can get
<ram_einstein> ... and how do I share data between two Linux HDDs? Fedora Core 3 and Ubuntu 4.05
<LiberalTugboat> mount the other drive in fstab
<goofrider> NFS?
<kestas> cyphase, is it for xbox?
<qweqw> plus, i have to go to work in 5 hours
<atxbyea> goofrider, You have more than one xboxlinux distro you know
<kestas> gentoox is the only good one though
<kestas> apparently
<benplaut> <no consoles...  :(
<goofrider> atxbyea, oh there was only one for the longest time. i didn't know there's more now
<qweqw> the only reason i am not dead is because i chew ginseng root and drink ensure
<Q_Continuum> grrr.
<goofrider> ensure... ew
<atxbyea> goofrider, Youve got GentooX e.g :(
<goofrider> ensure and ginseng, together? ew ew ew
<atxbyea> :)
<crimmy> ram_einstein, mount the other HD's partition(s) under /mnt
<qweqw> pasty goodness
<goofrider> Bleh, Gentoo
<benplaut> qweqw: used to grow ginseng in kentucky... nasty stuff!
<Q_Continuum> going through fglrxcontrol and I'm at the resolution option, and I select 6321 (1280 1024 800 and 640) and I hit enter to continue and it just displays that same screen.
<qweqw> i've chewed so much of it that i enjoy the subtle flavors
<Q_Continuum> DOH
* Q_Continuum slaps himself
<kestas> ginseng is supposed to be good for the brain right?
<goofrider> Gentoo is gr8.. It makes you FEEL like u'r making the prefect distro for yourself, but u never really get there. Though u have fun doing it nonetheless
<qweqw> that's pretty much a  fact, kestas
<kestas> until it corrupts itself
<kestas> ginseng is damn expensive though in the amounts you need to apparently improve your brain function
<goofrider> Gentoo is Linux From Scratch for Dummies
<cyphase> kestas, no, just a general media center edition
<qweqw> very
<Myrtti> my personal favourite way is running many many many programs and ask Rhythmbox to index our extensive music collection
<K_Dallas> hentoo is good to make you stop using your computer for a while and go outside :)
<kestas> I read on erowid you need 3000mg a day
<atxbyea> goofrider, Indeed, its just like toys for children, fun for a few hours and then no fun until next week when youve forgotten all ;P
<cyphase> kestas, for whatever
<K_Dallas> gentoo*
<ram_einstein> crimmy, these are my Fedora HDDs:
<Myrtti> then it halts
<ram_einstein> /dev/hda1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux
<ram_einstein> /dev/hda2              14        4865    38973690   8e  Linux LVM
<qweqw> the pills are useless
<Myrtti> as it did just now
<kestas> cyphase, isnt ubuntu a good enough media center already for the pc?
<LiberalTugboat> gentoo is a fine distro if you dont have a life
<kestas> a media center seems to mean a normal OS with the unneeded stuff taken out
<K_Dallas> :)
<qweqw> the real root itself is needed for any real benefit, imo
<kestas> and just movie and music players left in
<crimmy> ram_einstein, sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<cyphase> kestas, its not ubuntu for a specifc device. its ubuntu with certain things pre-installed, i.e. MythTV, etc
<ram_einstein> mount /dev/hda2 fedoradisk/
<ram_einstein> mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or fedoradisk/ busy
<kestas> k
<goofrider> It's not that source-based distros don't have a place (i'm sure there's a point somewhere), but it seems Gentoo has got QA issues
<qweqw> redundantly real
<benplaut> kestas: and better remote control support?
<ram_einstein> that's the problem crimmy
<goofrider> getting all the bleeding edge upstream sources in there isn't always the best thing to do
<crimmy> ram_einstein, is /dev/hda1 your current / ?
<kestas> is it so hard to have extra packages which you can install on top of ubuntu though?
<ivoks> lol
<crimmy> ram_einstein, and you're trying to mount the lvm?
<ivoks> today is friday, friday 13th :)
<ram_einstein> yes crimmy
<Q_Continuum> brb
<cyphase> lol!
<ram_einstein> crimmy, hda1 is just the boot partition right?
<cyphase> microsoft announced plans for a version of windows called Eiger
<kestas> goofrider, isn't always? it's practically never the best thing to do
<crimmy> ram_einstein, by default it's the entire / partition
<ram_einstein> ls
<ram_einstein> System.map-2.6.11-1.14_FC3  grub                        lost+found
<ram_einstein> config-2.6.11-1.14_FC3      initrd-2.6.11-1.14_FC3.img  vmlinuz-2.6.11-1.14_FC3
<ram_einstein> entire partition?
<goofrider> that's /boot alright
<ram_einstein> it just has grub
<crimmy> ram_einstein, please use #flood for floods
<ram_einstein> goofrider, yeah
<ram_einstein> okay crimmy sorry
<crimmy> ram_einstein, err, is that only your FC HD? Then yes, that's only /boot
<ram_einstein> yeah. I have one Fedora OS on hda1/2 and Ubuntu on hdb2/3/5
<goofrider> ram_einstein, do a mount or df to see if /dev/hda2 is mounted and where
<qweqw> why two distros of linux, ram_einstein
<ram_einstein> it isn't goofrider
<goofrider> because he can
<ram_einstein> qweqw, yeah. just wanted to try!
<qweqw> check out Xen or something
<ram_einstein> xen!?
<goofrider> ram_einstein, and /fedoradisk isn't already mount with something? what about permissions?
<qweqw> then you can run any distro you want, without constant partitioning
<goofrider> Xen is still pretty unstable I head
<goofrider> BTW Xen is in Debian Sid
<paueas> what package would i need so that i can play windows media things?
<goofrider> I think
<ram_einstein> no goofrider. I'm sudo
<goofrider> or experimental
<ram_einstein> I sudo'ed this
<qweqw> there's also user-mode-linux
<goofrider> or vserver
<goofrider> or qemu
<ram_einstein> yeah qweqw! thats great
<kestas> you can only run the kernel youre running at the moment in user-mode-linux though right?
<crimmy> paueas, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<qweqw> no, kestas
<qweqw> well..
<goofrider> kestas, no, u can only run the same kernel with Xen and Vserver
<qweqw> you need a patch and module, so that might not work in ubuntu
<goofrider> USL uses a custom USL kernel
<crimmy> with u-m-l, you can run any supported uml kernel
<atxbyea> eirik@skolelinuxtest:~ $ sudo net rpc join -D TROMSOSKOLEN -U eirik
<atxbyea> Password:
<atxbyea> Create of workstation account failed
<atxbyea> User specified does not have administrator privileges
<atxbyea> Unable to join domain TROMSOSKOLEN.
<atxbyea> Why _
<ram_einstein> does hda2 (lvm) contain two partitions actually? (swap and data)
<atxbyea> ?
<kestas> yeah thats a pita about ubuntu, no customized kernels
<crimmy> atxbyea, please use #flood for floods, thanks
<qweqw> i know there's a way, but i'm too lazy to figure it out
<cyphase> this is hilarious
<BBurger> any gFTP gurus in the house tonight? Brand-new ubuntu user (XP refugee!), and there's no help for gFTP...
<crimmy> kestas, nothing's preventing one from using make-kpkg
<ivoks> kestas ?
<goofrider> crimmy, : supported UML kernel means a customed kernel with UML patch
<cyphase> "Eiger"
<ram_einstein> migrozoft is a joke
<ivoks> make-kpkg rulz
<qweqw> and this computer is fast enough than  streamlining the kernel does next to nothing
<kestas> yeah but then youve got to install 20 -dev packages
<ivoks> kestas
<goofrider> kestas, u can customzie your kernel in Ubuntu as well. U just recommented to use make-kpkg to make a DEB out of your custom kernel
<ivoks> kestas libncurses5-dev and kernel-package... what else?
<goofrider> kestas, please check the kernel docs
<kestas> gcc?
<kestas> surely
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> no comment, EOD
<kestas> awww poor me
<goofrider> and what's wrong with installing gcc and kernel headers?
<qweqw> why use gftp, BBurger ?
<goofrider> they're all one apt-get command away, with no prompts
<kestas> just listing another thing to add to ivoks list
<crimmy> build-essential pulls that in
<ivoks> goofrider you don't need kernel headers
<kestas> EOD right?
<goofrider> kestas, frankly i think Debian/Ubuntu ways of handling custom kernels is superb
<ivoks> goofrider kernel headers are for modules...
<kestas> okay okay Ill look into it thanks
<BBurger> qweqw - is there another stock FTP prog for ubuntu you'd recommend?
<goofrider> ivoks, thanks for the correction
<qweqw> i didn't know gftp was the default daemon software.
<ivoks> np
<goofrider> kestas, I built custom kernel the DEbian way once like 2-3 years ago
<goofrider> it was really easy
<qweqw> usually it's just vinalla ftpd
<crimmy> qweqw, it's not, it's a client
<qweqw> vanilla
<qweqw> oh
<qweqw> lol
<goofrider> gftp is client software
<crimmy> qweqw, Ubuntu doesn't install a ftpd by default, but many are available
<cha0s> hi there :)
<ivoks> for ftpd i suggest vsftpd
<qweqw> graphical?
<ivoks> ?
<kestas> vsftpd is good
<goofrider> vsftpd or no ftpd at all
<ivoks> graphical ftp servis?!
<qweqw> gftpd is a graphical client?
<ivoks> omg
<hardcampa-> no
<qweqw> ftp, even
<kestas> omgomg
<crimmy> he wants a gui frontend to a ftpd ;)
<ivoks> :))
<cha0s> lol
<qweqw> no..
<goofrider> echo [-f gftpd] 
<kestas> serv-u style
<goofrider> 0
<qweqw> i just have never used a graphical ftp client
<hardcampa-> for a small ftp pure-ftp, proftp or vsftp is ok. For a more advanced "warez" style use glftpd
<goofrider> crimmy, OH. OK  LOL
<ivoks> qweqw gftp is client...
<ivoks> qweqw it is grapichal
<qweqw> thank you
<cha0s> hey guys... i deleted the start bar withall the menus un it and the clock accidently.. can i recover it somehow?
<ivoks> qweqw vsftp ise servis, no GUI, no CLI even :)
<kestas> why did you do that?
<cha0s> haha
<cha0s> it was my brother :<
<BBurger> crimmy - got that about right. extreme ubuntu noob here, looking for a basic ftp prog to get at my webspace!
<ivoks> cha0s you can
<hardcampa-> BBurger then gftp is ok
<goofrider> kestas, he already said it was an accident
<holycow> BBurger, gftp
<cha0s> cool :D but how?
<goofrider> gftp is gr8
<qweqw> BBurger, there's also "ftp"
<ivoks> cha0s that "bar" you deleted is called panel
<kestas> right click on the bar cha0s
<hardcampa-> The best command-line ftp client otherwise is lftp
<kestas> and click add-to-panel
<cha0s> its not there kestas
<cha0s> the whole bar
<cha0s> :x
<holycow> BBurger, you can open up nautilus and do ctrl / l and do ftp://user@ipaddress and use nautilus as ftp client too
<ivoks> cha0s you have another one
<goofrider> I thought gftp is installed by default
<ivoks> cha0s on the bottom
<abcdandy> i have ever use gftp
<cha0s> oh
<ivoks> cha0s and choose New panel
<abcdandy> it's useful
<ivoks> cha0s right click on it -> new panel
<BBurger> Is there a way to save settings, like most windows FTP progs will? username/pw/etc?
<cha0s> ye
<cha0s> got it
<qweqw> probably, BBurger
<holycow> in gftp yes, bookmarks
<kestas> cmon BBurger its not that hard
<ivoks> cha0s nowmove it were you want
<ivoks> cha0s right click on that new panel
<ivoks> cha0s add to panel
<cha0s> cool :D
<holycow> you can also do places / connect to server and mount an ftp account and have it permanently in places as a link
<ivoks> cha0s and add custom menu bar
<BBurger> will try bookmarks again; didn't seem to work lasttime.
<holycow> try harder
<holycow> -_-
<qweqw> 110%
<cha0s> cool! thx ivoks  :>
<qweqw> a person is killed ever 4 seconds
<goofrider> i didn't do it
<goofrider> let me speak to my lawyer
<ivoks> lol
<goofrider> so #ubuntu is the #3 channel on freenode
<goofrider> that's nuts
<ryman> I want o install firefox 1.0.4
<ryman> what dir should I install it in ?
<ivoks> ryman good for you :)
<qweqw> what's #1
<goofrider> what's crazier? Gentoo is #1
<goofrider> whywhywhy
<ivoks> ryman why do you want to do that?
<crimmy> ryman, are you using Hoary?
<ryman> crimmy, yes
<qweqw> gentoo is the shiznit
<goofrider> #Debian is #2
<kestas> I want to install ubuntu 1
<qweqw> they just have a stupid channel
<qweqw> and stupid community
<crimmy> ryman, then just update && upgrade
<ivoks> who?!
<qweqw> ubuntu is much more friendly
<ryman> ivoks, upgrade
<daniels> qweqw: go easy, please
<cha0s> how can i install mp3 codecs for XMMS?
<ivoks> ryman couse of security?
<ryman> crimy ok thanks
<ryman> ivoks, yes
<ivoks> ryman you don't have to install 1.0.4
<crimmy> ryman, 1.0.2-0ubuntu5.2 from hoary-security contains all fixes in 1.0.4
<ivoks> ryman bugfixes are backported to 1.0.2 in hoary
<goofrider> ryman, right, u just have to NOT USE FIREFOX
<goofrider> j/k
<qweqw> stupid may have been too harsh.. elitist, then
<ryman> lol
<crimmy> cha0s, when you install xmms, that's done already
<goofrider> ryman, couldn't resist  ;)
<crimmy> cha0s, (but only for xmms)
<cha0s> ;o
<cha0s> well
<cha0s> it cannot play mp3 files :<
<crimmy> cha0s, sure it can. What is xmms doing instead?
<ryman> crimmy,  I think i got the upgrade but when I try to donwload extension from firefox site
<qweqw> the codecs are not included in the restricted repositories
<cha0s> well
<qweqw> patent issues
<goofrider> Ubuntu Backports have w32codecs now
<kestas> how many 'how do I play mp3' questions does this chan get/day?
<ryman> it said that I have to install 1.0.4 before download any extensions
<bob2> xmms always can play mp3s
<cha0s> actually its skipping like 95 % of the songs i have
<cha0s> and only plays a few
<ivoks> ryman where?
<goofrider> so i don't have to get ripped for directing ppl to Marrilat
<crimmy> cha0s, make sure you choose the esound output if you've enabled gnome's sound server
<mindmedic> kestas, 47
<cha0s> done
<kestas> is w32codecs illegal?
<qweqw> linux for monkeys
<goofrider> mp3 is the prefect example why software patents are bad
<qweqw> bordering on it
<qweqw> but not quite
<bob2> qweqw: please stop it
<kestas> bordering on it?
<IIIEars> anything that plays mp3s is in a grey area
<bob2> qweqw: you won't be warned again
<ivoks> crimmy hm...
<qweqw> stop what?
<ivoks> crimmy we hare a problem...
<goofrider> w32codecs is sorta legal if u own a Windows box
<bob2> kestas: it contains a bunch of dlls from various sources, I don't think anyone has permission to redistribute all of them
<ryman> ivoks, try this link https://do-not-add.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&numpg=10&id=446
<crimmy> ivoks, what sort?
<IIIEars> Ogg and Flac are better
<ivoks> crimmy ryman i know... wait
<goofrider> u can download lame and compile from source
<ivoks> crimmy mozilla extensions depend on 1.0.4
<kestas> qweqw, youre not allowed to mention anything bad about ubuntu here
<goofrider> that's legal
<deepspring> this is gunna be a repeated question... but when does the ubuntu firefox 1.0.4 build come out?
<qweqw> i didn't.
<bob2> kestas: no, please stop such silly trolling
<qweqw> why would i, ubuntu is excellent
<kestas> when you said 'linux for monkeys' that was supposed to be bad
<ivoks> crimmy try to get more extensions
<bob2> qweqw: please stop rambling about off-topic stuff
<crimmy> deepspring, when it's ready
<cha0s> and
<deepspring> thanks crimmy
<kestas> mods cant take a joke, thats why theyre mods
<bob2> kestas: can you not?
<cha0s> how to install mp3 codecs for the ubuntu included Music Players?
<bob2> cha0s: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mindmedic> kestas, mods always win
<mindmedic> respect them for their work
<bob2> "mods"? this isn't some silly web forum.
<kestas> this is some silly irc channel
<mindmedic> sry
<mindmedic> ops
<bob2> kestas: right
<bob2> kestas: so no need to add to the silliness with your comments
<qweqw> yeah, that'll keep 'em coming back
<cha0s> thanks bob2  :)
<goofrider> maybe we should start a new channel
<daniels> this channel is for ubuntu support, right; anything else is offtopic
<goofrider> let's call it uFUNtu
<daniels> this is why #ubuntu-offtopic exists
<kestas> bob2 saves the day again
<qweqw> would you prefer completely silence?
<HrdwrBoB> bob2, everyone <3 you
<HrdwrBoB> because you're a sucker for punishment :)
<qweqw> what about when there are no questions?
<daniels> it's busy enough without irrelevant, offtopic, rambling, so please just leave it at home; at some point I'll get sick of it and start enforcing this rule
<ryman> nah man I dont love bob2
<ryman> I love Ubuntu
<mindmedic> could you guys just stop it... theres better things to do...
<goofrider> no there isn't
<goofrider> it's 12am
<goofrider> even the Daily Show is over
<HrdwrBoB> goofrider: surprisingly, there are other locations in the world.
<HrdwrBoB> some of which may be in a different timezone
<qweqw> that sentence does not obviously relate to linux, ubuntu specifically. the frivolity must end, for the good of mankind.
<kestas> pwned goofrider
<BBurger> is there an actual manual for gftp? found the faq online, but nothin else?
<qweqw> try 'man gftp'
<goofrider> F1 for help
<qweqw> also, /usr/share
<jiyuu0> is the ubuntu-users mailing list working? i tried to register... but nothing happened
<bob2> jiyuu0: you didn't get the "welcome to the list" email?
<goofrider> oh there's no gnome help for it?? WTF
<bob2> jiyuu0: or you didn't get the "pplease confirm your subscription" one?
<cha0s> how can i install .deb files?
<hardcampa-> why would you need a manual for gftp
<crimmy> jiyuu0, it may take ~8-10 minutes
<jiyuu0> ic
<hardcampa-> it's pretty obvious
<jiyuu0> it's now 5 minutes
<jiyuu0> i'll wait a little longer
<crimmy> cha0s, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<cha0s> k thx ill try :)
<goofrider> hardcampa-, any n00b who reads manuals should be respected
<qweqw> w3rd
<BBurger> hardcampa-: i can connect once, no problem. cant figure how to save the d*mned settings in gftp for fast re-connect later... F1 doesn't seem to work?
<hardcampa-> hum.. never thought of it that way
<hardcampa-> =)
<trondd> anyone who reads manuals should be respected....
<kestas> Bookmarks>Add bookmarks
<qweqw> using linux is all about being l33t
<mindmedic> how do i append the vga=792 option in grub? i added it to my standard boot option but update-grub resets my changes... should i just run 'grub' and root(hd0,0), setup(hd0), or will this break anything ubuntu specific
<hardcampa-> anyone who reads should be respected mkay
<ivoks> we chould contact mozilla
<kestas> has your brain fried yet BBurger ?
<goofrider> BBurger, did u try Add Bookmarks?
<ivoks> and tell them that this is wrong
<crimmy> mindmedic, make sure you edit the correct menu.lst line
<qweqw> BBurger, drop the glue, it's bad for you
<goofrider> mindmedic, u need to add the options in the kopt line in grub (it's commented out, leave it commented out)
<BBurger> goofrider: did try bookmarks, obviously didn't do it right. no, kestas, I'm not totally fried yet...
<gorilla_> hardcampa-, you are the eduma-cated one ain't you :-)
<goofrider> I meant the kopt line in menu.lst
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*qweqwe@*.node.tor]  by daniels
* qweqw was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<hardcampa-> =>
<gorilla_> daniels: heh
<goofrider> mindmedic, all to the kopt line, then do a update-grub, and it'll modify all entries in the ubuntu section in menu.lst
<crimmy> mindmedic, but make sure you _don't_ remove the leading hash mark (comment). That's vital.
<goofrider> s/all/add/ to the kopt line
<cha0s> are there any logitech mouse/keyboard drivers for linux?
<cha0s> to make the special keys work
<ryman> hmm
<mindmedic> ok, and the kopts line will add the options to all menuitems
<poofyhair> hello
<ryman> my ubuntu auto logged out
<goofrider> mindmedic, right, just run update-grub afterwards
<BBurger> d*mn, gftp just crashed on me... restarted tho. thought I was back in XP for a moment there! ;)
<poofyhair> cough
<crimmy> ryman, doesn't look like a logout, rather your connection hiccuped
<mindmedic> thanks a lot.. my fat console makes me dizzy :)
<goofrider> mindmedic, np
<kestas> gftp is a bad piece of software BBurger
<kestas> use ftp
<siimo> hi is ubuntu safe to be used in companties?
<crimmy> siimo, absolutely
<goofrider> kestas, gftp works gr8 AFAIK, hold on to your FUDs
<kestas> FUD?
<kestas> its okay, but it does crash a lot
<siimo> crimmy, i think ubuntu uses apple's patented bytecode interpreter for rendering fonts
<kestas> and drag and drop doesnt work
<ryman> crimy, it logged out. black screen. it took me to text log in, then 5 sec later it returned to graphical login
<goofrider> hmm.. it hasn't crashed on me once yet
<kestas> its nothing on flashfxp
<siimo> so i just want to make sure
<siimo> has ubuntu paid apple a license
<crimmy> siimo, Ubuntu does not.
<BBurger> commandline = more work than I like!
<goofrider> siimo, a license for what?
<cha0s> where can i generally get drivers for linux?
<kestas> cha0s, use google
<goofrider> cha0s, mouse drivers? u don't need mouse drivers
<bob2> cha0s: they normally just come with ubuntu
<cha0s> well
<BBurger> I'm calling it a night, got to work tomorrow. will beat gFTP into submission on the wknd!
<cha0s> my mouse got 8 keys
<siimo> crimmy, well it didnt ask me anything it used it straight away unlike in sarge
<goofrider> at most, u'll need proper mappings in X.org (i believe) to get the special buttons to work
<cha0s> 3 of them work :/
<cha0s> also my keyboard got some special keys
<cha0s> like
<siimo> goofrider, freetype2
<cha0s> volume control etc
<ryman> cha0s, Logitech MX500 series ?
<cha0s> mx510 :>
<goofrider> but it shouldn't take kernel drivers to get those buttons to work
<cha0s> ;o
<BBurger> 8 keys? what do you use 8 keys for on one mouse?
<cha0s> haha
<cha0s> well
<ryman> he used it for gaming
<ryman> Counter Strike
<cha0s> dont play cs
<cha0s> D:
<cha0s> q3 rather :>
<cha0s> but also
<cha0s> internet navigation
<siimo> im not sure.
<trondd> capi: you can use xev to find the keycodes for the extra keys, and the use metacity or gnome to map them to something useful
<goofrider> 8 button mouse?
<cha0s> yes
<goofrider> u got 8 fingers?
<cha0s> haha
<cha0s> a finger can press more than 1 key
<cha0s> :>
<kestas> two hand mouse perhaps
<cha0s> lol
<goofrider> :)
<crimmy> siimo, which hinter?
<IIIEars> is "evdev" what you need for multi button mouse?
<poofyhair> lol
<crimmy> siimo, the autohinter? That's under an OSS license compatible with the FreeType one
<ivoks> firefox needs fixing!
<poofyhair> why
<poofyhair> it has not big problems (besides bloat)
<kestas> its not safari
<goofrider> siimo, I mean, if you're gonna worry about hinting, shouldn't u worry about subpixel hinting?
<poofyhair> you could always use epiphany (I do on lessor machines because it takes less resources in Gnome)
<goofrider> which MS has a patent on it
<siimo> crimmy, no it uses bytecode
<ivoks> poofyhair it can't install extensions
<poofyhair> true
<poofyhair> thats why you have to pick
<poofyhair> either firefox with its resource eatingness
<siimo> i just want to make sure can a company get sued for using ubuntu
<poofyhair> or ephiphany with its nice speed
<siimo> i dont care what technology it uses
<goofrider> siimo, that has more to do with indemnification rather than licensing
<kestas> my lawsuit against goofrider using ubuntu is just starting to gain momentum
<IIIEars> When the software audit arrives paste in a bunch of windows splash screens they'll never even notice.
<poofyhair> splash
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is great
<poofyhair> I love firefox
<kestas> did you hear about GNU being sued because the GPL is basically a price fixing sceme?
<kakalto> hmm
<poofyhair> bought an extra 512mb of ram for it
<poofyhair> JUST for it
<cyphase> Firefox: Official Browser of the World
<poofyhair> I heard about that
<cyphase> lol
<poofyhair> that lawsuit is crap
<goofrider> kestas, yay, more fud
<kestas> fud?
<goofrider> Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt
<BBurger> firefox? bah, they just rip opera off... (flamebaiting? me? never...)
<kakalto> microsoft.com.... http://www.flawlesslight.com/screen.jpg
<poofyhair> of course
<gorilla_> kesta, fear uncertainty and doubt....
<kakalto> a firefox thing
<kestas> kk
<poofyhair> firefox is a pretty and free opera
<poofyhair> its better than copying IE
<kakalto> opera is only slim in the latest version...
<poofyhair> then it would only be fast
<kestas> opera always crashed on me when using ssl
<kestas> and it has terrible java support
<sjohnson> hey dudes, anyone here know how to find out if your eth0 is set to full/half duplex
<poofyhair> true
<kestas> ifconfig eth0
<bob2> sjohnson: mii-tool can find that out for you
<bob2> for almost all nics
<BBurger> opera8 has an ubuntu package now - and it's much improved over o7, for all platforms!
<kestas> oh wait thats freebsd ifconfig
<cyphase> nice pic kakalato
<cyphase> ;)
<poofyhair> thats cool
<sjohnson> mii-tool won't work with my onboard nForce2 nic
<poofyhair> XFCE is like one of the greatest things ever
<poofyhair> You can run the gnome panels in it and its like a faster gnome
<[Chameleon] > kakalto: haha, that rocks
<poofyhair> today I just saved an old laptop with it
<cyphase> someone should actually edit the micrsoft page so it looks like that. faster to load, more believable
<cyphase> lol
<kakalto> [Chameleon] , don't thank me though ;)
<cyphase> "Look! Microsoft has surrendered" and a link to the page
<LiberalTugboat> poofyhair, what was the specs on the laptop?
<kestas> poofyhair, xfce isnt that much better than gnome
<bob2> sjohnson: possibly it's mentioned in dmesg then
<kakalto> that link was posted in #ubuntuforums about 3 hours ago
<kestas> xfcewm is larger than metacity
<bob2> sjohnson: I don't think there's any other way to find out
<[Chameleon] > kakalto: cool
<kakalto> I thought so ;)
<LiberalTugboat> xfce uses like 56 mb idle
<kakalto> of course, it kinda gives it away that photoshop is in the task tray :P
<LiberalTugboat> while gnome uses around 100
<IIIEars> RAM is cheap
<sjohnson> bob2: thanks............. :( ;)
<sjohnson> yeah.. my transfers are going HELLA slow
<sjohnson> over a 100mbit connection
<sjohnson> 1.5megs/sec or so
<poofyhair> XFCE is a lot better than Gnome
<bob2> well, nvidia's ethernet chipset isn't the most special in the world
<bob2> despite what they may think
<sjohnson> it's a realtek
<bob2> also, try another cable
<sjohnson> chipset i believe
<poofyhair> Metacity is like a big at the trough with my RAM
<LiberalTugboat> poofyhair, what was the specs on the laptop?
<sjohnson> ahh, this worked fine in windows
<hardcampa-> poofyhair that's a bit general
<poofyhair> the laptop is a 400mhz celeron with 128mb
<kestas> sjohnson, what protocol are you using?
<poofyhair> feels much faster than Windows 2k
<sjohnson> TCP/IP
<LiberalTugboat> is it running pretty snappy?
<kestas> if you use ftp youll get a lot faster than smb
<sjohnson> oh
<sjohnson> i see, well
<poofyhair> And more than twice as fast as Gnome
<sjohnson> secure copy
<sjohnson> samba, anything
<sjohnson> secure copy would normally go 11megs/sec
<sjohnson> now it's down to around 1
<sjohnson> (it was about 11 in slackware linux)
<sjohnson> for some reason in ubuntu, it chugs along.. very slowly
<poofyhair> Yes very snappy
<poofyhair> Gnome just needs more RAM
<poofyhair> it Really needs 256mb to be happy
<poofyhair> At the 256mb point, it seems to be as fast as XFCE
<kestas> try icewm or fluxbox if you want snappyness
<kestas> xfce and gnome are for eye candy
<hardcampa-> or a decent desktop
<kestas> yeup
<kakalto> kestas, xfce, not as much
<kakalto> kestas, for eyecandy, there's kde
<kestas> more.. hence the xfces extra support of the composite extension
<poofyhair> XFCE 4.2 really uses a least 40mb on average less RAM than Gnome
<kestas> the best thing about xfce is xfcewm's window snapping
<poofyhair> I wish Gnome supported that better
<kestas> I miss that
<hardcampa-> poofyhair it might use less ram but it also doesn't have as much stuff as gnome. So it depends on how you look at it.
<kestas> yeah composite is great
<sjohnson> SIGH
<poofyhair> True
<bluemax> what do you guys think is the best window manager in terms of customization?
<sjohnson> just tested the speed, still goes 1500k/sec
<bob2> that's not a GNOME thing, it's a metacity thing.
<bob2> (snapping)
<poofyhair> thats why I use: gnome-volume-manager, nautilus, two gnome panels
<crimmy> bluemax, probably sawfish
<poofyhair> and its still faster than Gnome
<bluemax> i was looking at pics of fluxbox, and what some people have done with it just looks amazing
<crimmy> bluemax, though currently fvwm is quite customisable, too
<hardcampa-> poofyhair try rox otherwise should fit in nicely with xfce
<poofyhair> Fluxbox is best to customize
<kestas> I like to have large panels though
<poofyhair> (IMHO)
<kestas> and menus
<kestas> fluxbox isnt best to customize
<kestas> no way hosay
<hardcampa-> poofyhair instead of nautilus that is
<poofyhair> I would try Rox, but I NEED Gnome volume manager
<bluemax> ok, now which of the most customizable is easy enough for a linux newbie to use?
<hardcampa-> =/
<kestas> gnome
<bob2> fluxbox isn't very customisable at all
<crimmy> poofyhair, then just execute gnome-volume-manager
<poofyhair> I made a working deb for the XFCE mount manager, but it kinda suxs
<bob2> bluemax: what do you want to customise?
<poofyhair> I do
<poofyhair> But you need a desktop that supports icons (XFCEs doesn't) I will try Rox as soon as I get nautilus to let go of my desktop when I use it
<bluemax> bob: panel borders, panel object separators, time/date display, and a whole lot more
<kakalto> iGN, myself, don't like desktop icons
<kestas> run something seperate for icons then
<bluemax> gnome is just too restrictive for me
<LiberalTugboat> hey hey
<kakalto> hey hey
<bob2> bluemax: date/time display and "panel object seperators" aren't anything to do with window managers
<poofyhair> I like Gnome's customability
<poofyhair> Its just enough
<bluemax> ok
<poofyhair> KDE gets out of hand
<poofyhair> (IMHO)
<LiberalTugboat> OMG
<kestas> all the apps are gnome
<kestas> gtk rather
<kestas> gtk+ rather
<IIIEars> a gig of ram is less than $100 - cache a few megs of instructions what does it matter.
<bluemax> what about right-clicking on the desktop... can i change a) the items in that menu and b) the graphical border and colors of that menu?
<kestas> a crappy gig of ram
<bluemax> this is the sort of stuff i'm talking about too
<bob2> bluemax: well, that's nautilus
<bob2> you can change it, by changing the gtk theme
<bob2> but it's kinda pointless
<kestas> 'kinda'?
<kestas> totally
<poofyhair> True
<poofyhair> RAM is cheap for newer machines
<LiberalTugboat> I run gnome on a 1.4 ghz p4m with 512mb ram... when I tried XFCE... everything was quite a bit snappier
<LiberalTugboat> so its not just ram
<LiberalTugboat> its overhead
<poofyhair> But old laptop RAM (good stuff) is expensive
<poofyhair> Thats why I messed with XFCE
<bob2> bluemax: system -> desktop -> theme
<bluemax> hmmm ok
<bob2> LiberalTugboat: "overhead" is not a useful measure of anything
<poofyhair> I usually agree, Gnome's beauty is worth the RAM most of the time (just like xcompmgr was worth me buying a Nvidia card)
<LiberalTugboat> OOo open a few seconds faster, firefox opens instantlly
<kestas> poofyhair, xcompmgr crashes when ou run anything full screen or 3D
<poofyhair> I think Metacity eats more CPU resources than Gnome
<kestas> pretty though it may be
<bluemax> bob2: yeah i've played around with those themes..
<kestas> (this is on gnome anyway)
<poofyhair> but the rest seems about the same (try replacing metacity and gnome and see waht I mean)
<poofyhair> kestas: yes it crashes a lot. a lot a lot. so much that when I need to transfer something overnight, I turn it off. The rest of the time, fading is so beautiful that is is worth trying out the document recovery features of OO2
<hardcampa-> poofyhair 7 meg here
<hardcampa-> for metacity
<hardcampa-> that's not much
<poofyhair> true
<kestas> it pisses me off big time when it crashes though
<poofyhair> I think Metacity is more a CPU drain
<kestas> yeah metacity is smaller than xfcewm
<hardcampa-> noway
<bob2> You know you guys can just check, right?
<poofyhair> other features of Gnome drain the RAM
<hardcampa-> metacity isn't noticed on top in anyway for me
<bob2> run top and see what it is, instead of endlessly speculating.
<IIIEars> lol@bob2
<kestas> metacity has been criticised for being too barebones
<hardcampa-> kestas which is what some people like
<poofyhair> metacity is so-so, I hate the redraw thing
<kestas> exactly
<hardcampa-> it's a matter of opinion as usual
<hardcampa-> but if one wants one can replace metacity in gnome anyway
<poofyhair> soon as I get the experimental enlightment to work, its gone in GNome
<poofyhair> mmmm
<lucifer666> hello; where was I changing xdm to gdm or kdm ? I just forgot where was it. thanks if u can help.
<IIIEars> give me a one click restore feature as insurance for the time invested setting up. - a faster window manager only saves a couple of minutes a day.
<poofyhair> one thing about xcompmgr is that it makes Metacity redraw 1000x better
<bluemax> bob2: here's a screenshot of somebody's desktop using fluxbox to get an idea of the level of customization i want --> http://www.fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots-dev/r00t_fluxbox.jpg
<bob2> bluemax: that's almost identical to the default fluxbox
<LiberalTugboat> XFCE is really a great desktop, so is gnome... and same with KDE they just all have different uses
<bob2> just with a different theme
<bluemax> now it's the not the best looking thing obviously, but what i want to do is something like they have at the top
<crimsun> lucifer666: presuming the display manager you want is installed, you should just be able to dpkg-reconfigure it
<poofyhair> true dat
<bluemax> as well as custom right-click menus like fluxbox has
<poofyhair> each has an advantage
<bluemax> for the desktop
<bob2> bluemax: you need to ask theme what program that is at the top, it's not fluxbox
<bluemax> bob2: ok
<LiberalTugboat> XFCE is a fast full featured highly customizable desktop
<LiberalTugboat> Gnome is more polished, a tad bit slower, but extremely user friendly
<mae> hm
<kestas> anyway
<kestas> when is linux going to have a more user friendly firewall?
<lucifer666> thank you crimsun
<LiberalTugboat> and KDE is a huge but extremely complete and integrated desktop
<LiberalTugboat> no reason to bicker over which one is better, they all have their diferent uses, just be glad we have choices, unlike those other OS's
<kestas> yeah yeah yeah
<ivoks> it is...
<bluemax> ok, i think i'm starting to understand all this now
<LiberalTugboat> quite in here?
<bluemax> so i can download other programs that run in a panel also?
<bob2> yes...
<bluemax> can you recommend any particular web site for that sort of thing?
<bluszcz> www.kde-apps.org
<LiberalTugboat> I want to try fluxbox
<LiberalTugboat> brb
<IIIEars> is there a live cd with fluxbox? (lazy - lol)
<crimsun> no, because fluxbox is in universe
<crimsun> however, you can boot the live cd, adapt your /etc/apt/sources.list (or use Synaptic), update, and install fluxbox; logout; select fluxbox from GDM's Session menu
<bob2> or build your own livecd, if you're entirely over-eager
<crimsun> ;p
<IIIEars> yep "Auditor" forensic tool bonus :)
<mattis> I'm looking for a bigger cursor. "big cursor" I found in synaptic doesn't do it. Where can I download one? Thx, btx, Ubuntu is great!
<roo9> has anyone here ever experienced any kernel crashes on ubuntu caused by apache2 ?
<IIIEars> hm live cd. add el torito to my current install - How do i measure disk usage? would it fit on a DVD....
<roo9> hoary btw
<bob2> apache2 can't crash the kernel
<bob2> the worst it could do is eat all the memory so init gets killed
<bob2> but that would be pretty impressive
<roo9> May 10 11:50:22 boutet5 kernel: Process apache2 (pid: 8825, threadinfo=c1872000 task=e7696a60)
<roo9> May 10 11:50:22 boutet5 kernel:  <6>note: apache2[8825]  exited with preempt_count 1
<roo9> i get those preceeding kernel crashes
<roo9> has happened about 20-25 times over the past week
<bob2> that means the kernel crashed while running apache
<bob2> e.g. apache was running in some bad part of your RAM or such
<roo9> bob2: bad ram?
<roo9> could that be the issue
<hardcampa-> alternatively turn off preemtive in the kernel and try that... although the error is a bit vague so I'm not saying it's that for sure
<bob2> roo9: that could be
<bob2> roo9: or overheating
<roo9> i have an error here, it's quite too long to paste
<bob2> paste it to #flood
<roo9> too long
<roo9> i'll post it somewhere
<roo9> it's 171 lines long :-)
<bob2> that's fine for #flood
<roo9> it will flood me off though probably
<n00b> I just installed an airport (non-extreme) card on my ibook with ubunut already installed....ubuntu doesn't seem to autodetect it..anyone know how to config?
<bob2> not if you have a useful client
<kakalto> roo9, www.pastebin.com
<kakalto> roo9, then come back and post the link
<bob2> n00b: it's a g3 ibook?
<n00b> yes
<n00b> g3
<roo9> /home/adam/boutet5.txt
<bob2> n00b: in what sense does it not autodetect it?
<roo9> haha, 1 sec
<roo9> http://cube.gotlinux.us/boutet5.txt
<roo9> that link even
<n00b> good question....I'm not sure what to do next...In the network config app, only eth0 appears as a device..
<n00b> how do I even check if its autodetected it?
<geogeo> yo
<lewwy> bah
<bob2> n00b: run "dmesg | grep -i airport" in a terminal, does it print anything?
<lewwy> is ubuntu hoary supposed to pick up usb drives when you put them in?
<n00b> rebooting now...one sec
<geogeo> hey dudes, can I deactivate the blank screen when my laptop works on the battery ?
<[Chameleon] > lewwy: yes, if they are USB Storage compatible
<lewwy> so, it should just be "there"
<geogeo> I tried to modify the screensaver preferences but it doesn't work.
<[Chameleon] > lewwy: udev should automatically notice and mount it... unless there is a problem.
<bob2> lewwy: yes
<lewwy> argh
<[Chameleon] > lewwy: currently my USB 2.0 HD is having issues and it's not connecting.
<lewwy> wheres it supposed to mount to
<[Chameleon] > lewwy: what's your isue?
<bob2> [Chameleon] : well, udev tells gnome-volume-manger, which mounts it
<[Chameleon] > lewwy: /media/
<[Chameleon] > bob2: OK, thanks.
<lewwy> argh!
<lewwy> its not there!
<n00b> negative, bob2...dmesg | grep airport = null
<lewwy> ok i gots my camera plugged into hoary final
<lewwy> and...its not doing anything
<bob2> lewwy: perhaps your camera uses a silly proprietary format
<roo9> bob2: did you get a chance to take a look at that?
<lewwy> your silly!
<lewwy> ok
<bob2> roo9: you seem to be running out of memory a lot
<lewwy> its definitely not doing anything
<Jooster> Hi everyone. I've got a problem with my ubuntu system. You see, i have wireless LAN access to a router from my computer. The network-card and the accesspoint is of the label Linksys. My problem is that i can't get it working. Apparently ubuntu havent got support for neither the accesspoint, nor the network-card. What should i do? how do I get it to work?
<roo9> bob2: 1 gb ram, 2gb swap
<bob2> Jooster: er, it's not possible for Ubuntu to not support an AP
<bob2> Jooster: what sort of card is it?
<Nula> Jooster: what bob2 said
<bob3> hey bob
<Jooster> some linksys card named wmp54g...
<bob2> that's kinda creepy
<LBM> just received my ubuntu cd's
<stuNNed> heh
<Jooster> have patience with me, im new to linux :P
<[Chameleon] > stuNNed: hey you
<stuNNed> hi [Chameleon] 
<[Chameleon] > stuNNed: so you switched to Ubuntu, too?
<stuNNed> [Chameleon] : mixed gentoo and ubuntu
<n00b> bob2, dmesg | grep airport  nulled...any ideas?  Is there some way to run ubuntu through the varitable plethora of hardware detection it runs on install?
<[Chameleon] > stuNNed: interesting
<bob2> Jooster: unfortunately you have to use a seedy hack to use windows drivers under linux
<bob2> Jooster: in future, it's best to by hardware with proper linux drivers
<bob2> n00b: that won't help
* stuNNed on the run buys some dlink crap had to use ndiswrapper
<Jooster> i realise that now...
<n00b> i have a feeling that a fresh install would detect the card...but I'd hate to wipe my system
<bob3> Jooster: you can readup on ndiswrapper
<bob2> n00b: why do you think reinstalling would help?
<bob3> Jooster: it allows you to use windows network drivers with linux
<n00b> i've heard others claim that it works out of the box
<Jooster> bob3: and how do i do that?
<stuNNed> Jooster: it's pretty easy really
<stuNNed> Jooster: if it *works*
<bob2> Jooster: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper/view?searchterm=
<bob3> Jooster: I suggest you go to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<bob3> or go where bob said
<n00b> i've heard probs with airport extreme...but not the old cards
<bob2> n00b: run "ifconfig -a", do you see a eth1 interface?
<stuNNed> bob2 or bob3?
<[Chameleon] > LOL
<n00b> bob2, neg...eth0 lo, and sit0
<bob2> creepy
<[Chameleon] > seems like my work
<bob2> n00b: how about "lsmod | grep airport"?
<bob3> I concur with bob2
<n00b> bob2, neg...
<bob2> bear in mind I've never used a g3 ibook with airport
<stuNNed> lol
<n00b> null
<[Chameleon] > we've got 4 "Bobs"... but they are the "Office Space" kind.. "Efficiency Experts"
<bob2> n00b: try "sudo modprobe airport"
<bob2> it'd be good if people didn't pick similar nicks to me
<n00b> bob2, victory!
<bob3> :( but I like being bob
<bob_number1> heh
<n00b> that did it
<bob2> n00b: ok
<n00b> right not bob2...thanks
<n00b> right on
<bob2> n00b: add the word airport to /etc/modules
<bob2> on it's own line
<Jooster> thx for the help everyone, will try the ndiswrapper and hope it'll work... =)
<LiberalTugboat> is there a way to re-run the hardware detection that is run during install
<bob2> LiberalTugboat: why?
<n00b> bob2, shud I reboot?
<netmonk> hello! i have kind of silly question. I'm on hoary, and for some reason the eject image does not show when i eject the cd. bow can i "fix" that?
<stuNNed> Jooster: it's better than nothing i guess :\
<LiberalTugboat> incase you have upgrades
<LiberalTugboat> like swap out a mobo and video card
<stuNNed> netmonk: what do you mean?
<glasseye1> hey guys
<glasseye1> i got the mplayer deb file from marillat
<netmonk> stuNNed, there is a small image that apears on the screen when you eject the cd - it's not appearing here ;)
<stuNNed> marillat is goodness
<glasseye1> im using ubuntu and i have no idea what to do with it
<bob2> n00b: no
<bob2> LiberalTugboat: motherboard doesn't matter, video card, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n00b> bob2, too late :-O ...sorry..im used to windoze :)
<bob2> glasseye1: please just use the mplayer from ubuntu
<poofyhair> netmonk: you need to right click on the image on the desktop to eject it
<stuNNed> bob2: so with hoary there is no need to use marillat anymore?
<bob2> yes
<geogeo> hello hello
<poofyhair> digkam is the best camera application I think, that and KDE are the only thing that make me install the libraries
<bob2> unless you want highly dodgy things like the windows dlls
<bob2> but you might as well just get the .deb
<poofyhair> stunned:yes, if you add the backport repo, you don't need marillat at all
<geogeo> does anybody know how to stop the blank screen to appear all the 10min on a laptop working on battery ?
<stuNNed> poofyhair: thanks poof
<netmonk> poofyhair, i eject the cd with no problems. but when the cd ejects, before i had a sign that apeared for a second on the screen, now it doesn't. I would like to have the sign apear again.
<n00b> sweetness...wireless connection now appears in netwrk settings
<Darksun> Does ubuntu have any wireless networking tools, to scan for networks and stuff?
<poofyhair> netmonk: really? aww...I've never seen that! I want it to...I'll search the forums for it
<bob2> Darksun: sure, kismet, best tool in the world
<poofyhair> darksun: or install netapplet and
<stuNNed> why is kismet so good?
<Darksun> k, installing
<bob2> stuNNed: actual passive scanning
<bob2> netstumbler scan very loudly
<Anubis> I think Firefox is freezing my machine?
<poofyhair> http://support.novell.com/techcenter/articles/tp10007.html
<stuNNed> bob2: ah ok thanks
<Anubis> version 1.03
<mattis> found big cursor http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=19902
<netmonk> poofyhair, it's os X style. I installed Hoary on my pc and i have it, but on the lappy i upgraded from warty and somhere in the process lost it ;)
<bob2> Anubis: no, it's not
<poofyhair> but in order for kismet to work, your card must supprot monitor mode
<Anubis> bob2, how do you know?
<poofyhair> for prism and orinoco cards, to get kismet to work, you must use this:
<bob2> Anubis: firefox cannot freeze your computer
<Anubis> why?
<bob2> Anubis: the worst it can do is eat all your memory
<stuNNed> bob2: but some plugin could no?
<bob2> Anubis: because it's a userspace program
<bob2> stuNNed: no
<poofyhair> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23596&highlight=kismet
<Anubis> your answer inspires 0 confidence
<Anubis> thx
<bob2> stuNNed: how can a userspace process crash a computer?  it can't touch the hardware, it can't use all your cpu time.
<bob2> Anubis: well, I'm sorry, that's how it is
<poofyhair> anubis: install the program epiphany
<bob2> firefox cannot crash your machine
<IIIEars> 9x/ME it could happen but not linux
<poofyhair> use it instead
<bob2> poofyhair: er, please don't suggest answers that won't help
<poofyhair> or get the backport firefox
<Anubis> my system locks everytime I open a new window in firefox
<Anubis> no other time
<poofyhair> Hoarys is a littel broken now
<bob2> maybe you have bad ram
<stuNNed> epiphany crashes more than galeon
<bob2> poofyhair: hoary is *frozen* now
<glasseye1> hey bob2 whats the best way of getting the ubuntu mplayer
<HrdwrBoB> glasseye1: using apt-get
<HrdwrBoB> or synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> it's in the multiverse repository
<kakalto> if I type "command1 && command2 && shutdown" in a terminal, will it first perform command1, then command2, then shutdown? or will it try to process all three simultaneously?
<glasseye1> i tried that but i cant seem to get the best package name
<bob2> glasseye1: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, enable multiverse
<glasseye1> apt-get install -t hoary mplayer-386
<Anubis> poofyhair, I'm using epiphanynow to see what happens
<glasseye1> ?
<poofyhair> bob2: actually, they plan to backport secrity fixes to firefox soon
<bob2> poofyhair: yes, I know
<HrdwrBoB> kakalto: it will process each in turn only if the last was successful
<kakalto> ohk
<kakalto> kewl
<bob2> that's not breaking the freeze, that's providing security updates
<kakalto> thanks
<IIIEars> remove/reinstall firefox - turn off java and scripting when you surf - the 'net isn't always a friendly place
<poofyhair> bob2: I hope some problems will get fixed anyways, we don't know till it happens
<glasseye1> apt-get install -t hoary mplayer-386?
<geogeo> Anybody of you has a laptop ?
<n00b> when I select 'properties' for the wireless config in 'network settings', the pull down menu for network name doesn't include my network...does that mean its not picking it up?
<Darksun> geogeo, I do!
<glasseye1> i have a laptop
<glasseye1> pentium 133mhz
<poofyhair> I do
<geogeo> ok I have a question
<poofyhair> worked on it a lot tonight
<glasseye1> it runs the fuel cmputer in my car
<geogeo> when working on battery
<glasseye1> apt-get install -t hoary mplayer-386?
<geogeo> blank screen appears every 10 minutes
<bob2> so wiggle the mouse
<geogeo> do you know how to stop this event ?
<bob2> or disable dpms
<poofyhair> glasseye1: make sure you ahve multiverse isntalled
<PseudoIntellectu> Hi, I'm not sure if you offer support for this sort of thing, but I'm having some trouble with Azureus. The program runs fine. But it keeps killing my connection for some reason, even when it's not using any bandwidth. Just by having the program running, all my other internet applications can no longer access the internet. I just wanted to know if this was a problem with my OS, or with my connection?
<glasseye1> ill get on top of that...
<geogeo> so Darksun, do you have this blankscreen ?
<poofyhair> and TAKE out marillet glasseye!
<bob2> PseudoIntellectu: run "sudo netstat -pluant | grep -ci azur" and tell us what it says
<kakalto> g'night all
<bob2> PseudoIntellectu: when it's running, of course
<Darksun> geogeo, not sure, I've not unplugged my laptop since I installed ubuntu :P
<geogeo> I can't find the options to deactivate it
<geogeo> ahah
<bob2> glasseye1: xset dpms
<cyphase> Microsoft has officially surrendered to Firefox - See the article here - http://cyphase.homelinux.com/
<bob2> cyphase: we already saw the silly photshopped screenshot already
<stuNNed> lol
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> yea, well..
<cyphase> its not just the screenshot
<cyphase> but whatever
<stuNNed> it's some funk of redirectness
<Darksun> Hmm
<geogeo> does anybody of you have a ibm t40 series ?
<cyphase> yea, i need to fix that
<cyphase> lol
<PseudoIntellectu> bob2: IT just returns '0'
<bob2> PseudoIntellectu: you don't have azureus running?
<PseudoIntellectu> It's running.
<PseudoIntellectu> bob2: Yes, I have it running.
<bob2> PseudoIntellectu: are you sure it's spelt azureus?
<PseudoIntellectu> bob2: Yep.
<IIIEars> lol - haven't turned my windows box on in so long i have forgotten the admin pass. - Ubuntu is good.
<Darksun> Does anyone know how to set it up in firefox so that when you scroll on the tabbar it cycles through the tabs?
<Darksun> I had it working like that on windows, I think it's either a setting or an extension
<bob2> Darksun: is there an extension for that? try the mozdev site
<glasseye1> what is xset dmps?
<IIIEars> i wanted to transfer some mp3s but, now i'm stuck - googling forensic software now.
<bob2> glasseye1: it's the command you need to run in a terminal
<bob2> IIIEars: you don't need forensics, just reset the password
<glasseye1> really i just got it to work another way
<bob2> ok, coll
<glasseye1> but now it looks like its a pain to configure
<glasseye1> if i just type mplayer from the console
<stuNNed> IIIEars: there is nt recovery disk easy to reset nt passwd
<IIIEars> how can i do that without logging in?
<stuNNed> it boots from cdrom
<bob2> IIIEars: if you can boot your own disk, you can trivially hijack any computer
<IIIEars> do you remember the name?
<n00b> which key does one enter for "WEP key" ...the short passphrase or the long hex key?
<stuNNed> IIIEars: one sec
<glasseye1> is there an easy way to get to the gui in mplayer or do i have to setup drivers etc.
<IIIEars> Great!
<bob2> IIIEars: http://www.windowsitpro.com/Article/ArticleID/9528/9528.html
<bob2> n00b: the hex thing
<stuNNed> IIIEars: http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/
<bob2> glasseye1: did you install the gui?
<IIIEars> do i owe $75 per half hour and a one hour min?
<Darksun> :o
<IIIEars> lol
<glasseye1> bob2 do you have to install it seperately??
<Darksun> <3 Blueyonder!
<IIIEars> Thank You :)
<bob2> glasseye1: yes
<Darksun> They've upgraded my connection to 1mbps, I think
<bob2> glasseye1: or maybe not.  the binary is gmplayer, anyway.
<PseudoIntellectu> Hrm. I tried all combinations. 'azu', 'azureus', 'Azureus' and 'Azureus2.jar'. All return '0'
<bob2> that's odd
<bob2> that means it's not using the network at all
<n00b> shud I be concerned that my wireless router network name doesn't appear in the pull down list...I just manually typed it in...in os X it detected it
<PseudoIntellectu> Which is weird, because it was intermittently downloading while I was trying to netstat.
<bob2> n00b: can you connect to it?
<bob2> PseudoIntellectu: put the output of "sudo netstat -pluant" up somewhre (like #flood)
<bob2> while it's running and you're downloading, ideally
<PseudoIntellectu> Are you watching in Flood?
<bob2> yes
<n00b> bob2: no...no connection yet....a progress bar that says "activating eth0" goes for a while and then disappears (no feedback on the password and whatnot)...and my browser is not loading google
<bob2> n00b: I'd ignore the gui stuff, personally
<n00b> yeah
<n00b> I think I'll cli tomroow
<bob2> run "sudo iwconfig essid your_essid"
<n00b> oh
<n00b> ok
<n00b> i'll give that a shot
<bob2> and "sudo iwconfig key 'your hex key here'"
<bob2> then run "sudo iwconfig eth1" and see if it's associated
<n00b> is there anyway to tell it to list the networks it sees?
<bob2> PseudoIntellectu: oh, it's java
<bob2> blah
<bob2> n00b: sudo iwlist scanning
<PseudoIntellectu> Ah, right. Is that a problem?
<bob2> well, it explains why the command I gave you didn't work properly
<bob2> try 'sudo netstat -pluant | grep -ic java'
<n00b> iwlist scanning says no interface supports scanning (lo, eth0, eth1 or sit0)...my wireless is eth0
<bob2> ouch
<vics_> Alguien me puede ayudar ?
<n00b> vics..yo hablo espagnol
<n00b> puedo traducir
<vics_> gracias
<bob2> #ubuntu-es
<n00b> de nada...que problema tiene?
<PseudoIntellectu> bob2: '49'
<bob2> well, that means it's connected to 49 other machines
<vics_> He instalado Ubuntu y no encuentro los discos duros restantes (estan formateados en EX3)
<bob2> depending on how crap your "router" is, that might be enough
<bob2> (to break it)
<n00b> vics_...tienes que poner lineas en /etc/fstab para montar esos discos duros..
<n00b> sabes como hacerlo?
<vics_> es igual q montar los ntfs ?
<n00b> parecido....los discos duros que no se encuentran, sabes cuales son los /dev/? correspendiate...como /dev/hdb ...
<vics_> si
<n00b> ok....suponiendo que la particion que quieres montar es /dev/hdb1  intente esto como root "mkdir /mnt/probar"   y despues "mount -t auto /dev/hdb1 /mnt/probar"
<vics_> muchas gracias
<n00b> funciono?
<n00b> una vez que sabes el tipo de sistema de archivos, puedes poner una linea en /etc/fstab para que lo monte automaticamente al iniciar el sistema
<n00b> yo hago asi con mi particion de OS X pero con la opcion de ro (read only) para no joder lo que esta ahi
<xelcadi> ello peepz Windows user here!.. Currently in Ubuntu... total Linux newb =)
<Pseud> bob2: Sorry. The thing finally killed my connectin again.
<n00b> bob2.  iwlist scanning says eth0 (wireless) doesn't support scanning...its an old airport card...it seemed to detect my network in os x
<Pseud> bob2: The last thing I saw was my telling you that It returned '49'
<bob2> n00b: ok
<bob2> 18:33:00 @         bob2 | well, that means it's connected to 49 other machines
<bob2> 18:33:08 @         bob2 | depending on how crap your "router" is, that might be enough
<bob2> 18:33:13 @         bob2 | (to break it)
<Pseud> bob2: Ah, right.
<bob2> Pseud: try limiting the number of connections it uses in your config somewherew and see if that helps
<reset> hola
<n00b> buenas noches
<reset> ehe
<n00b> bob2, any other ideas?
<Pseud> bob2: That's weird. But the connection went down even when the program wasn't using any bandwidth.
<reset> i've installed ubuntu on my notebook
<Pseud> bob2: But thank you.
<bob2> n00b: if it doesn't support scanning, it doesn't support scanning
<reset> and now i've a problem
<bob2> Pseud: it doesn't have to use bandwidth
<bob2> it just has to keep the sockets open
<reset> :\
<bob2> reset: best to just ask
<reset> my desktop is small
<reset> not to full screen
<n00b> bob2, alrite...it just seems odd cuz it werked in os x...the scanning feature...I guess I'll exhaust all the options of command line tools tomorow...thanks fer your help
<bob2> I guess it's a driver limit
<reset> i see my small desktop and aournd it black screen
<reset> but...
<bob2> is it a wide screen laptop with an intel graphics chip?
<reset> when was windows the screen was 1024x full screen
<reset> :\
<reset> sorry for my eng
<reset> what can i do
<xelcadi> rest, I'm a total linux newb.. yet is there an option in bios to set gfx chipset to "stretch" display to fullscreen? (It's blurry, but at least full screen
<evilgod692> quick question, under ubuntu 4.10, under the synaptic package manager, which repositories should i select? (default install)
<xelcadi> *reset
<bob2> evilgod692: just leave it
<bob2> evilgod692: but bear in mind 4.10 is already a release behind the ball
<evilgod692> bob2: but the only repository selected is the cd :S
<reset> i searched for it but
<reset> i wasn't see
<bob2> evilgod692: then you can enable the main and universe mirrors if you want
<n00b> has anyone ever tried setting up KDE on ubuntu...is it easy?
<jiyuu0> how do i take a screenshot of the active window... not the entire desktop?
<Burgundavia> n00b, install kubuntu-desktop package
<Burgundavia> jiyuu0, gimp can do it
<bob2> as can "import"
<xelcadi> jiyuu0.. try alt+printscreen? Not sure it that'd work
<reset> i check the bios too
<xelcadi> Or perhaps shift+alt+printscreen
<jiyuu0> Burgundavia, oic... the System -> Take screenshot will take whole thing
<Burgundavia> jiyuu0, file-->acquire-->screenshot
<tim7575> looking for some help.. ive installed ubuntu and its running ok, only problem is the display in gnome is all over the place.. i had a similar problem with another distro before, apparantly i need to edit part of the xconfig.conf file... someone can help me please?
<Burgundavia> jiyuu0, choose "a single window"
<bob2> tim7575: "all over the place" is kinda vague
<gorilla_> tim7575, how do you mean "all over the place"? :-)
<reset> :
<jiyuu0> Burgundavia, thanks :)
<jiyuu0> GNOME should make the Take Screenshot better
<bob2> jiyuu0: file a wishlist bug
<jiyuu0> bob2, where?
<tim7575> ok... i can kind of make out the screen and log in... just, its all blurry and theres like 4 different 'views' of the desktop all displayed at once all overlapping each other
<bob2> jiyuu0: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
* jiyuu0 heading there
<Burgundavia> cool, we made toms --> http://www.tomshardware.com/hardnews/20050512_124421.html
<Seveas> Burgundavia, post it on sounder@ please :)
<glasseye1> how do i install the mplayer gui
<bob2> glasseye1: have you run gmplayer yet?
<glasseye1> yeah it works
<glasseye1> i was just watching chapelle show
<glasseye1> and got sidetracked
<glasseye1> but i still dont have a gui
<bob2> ...
<bob2> gmplayer is the gui
<glasseye1> lol
<glasseye1> ok
<glasseye1> ill try that
<tim7575> anyone?
<glasseye1> thanks bob2
<Burgundavia> Seveas, already there
<poofyhair> tim: what video card do you have
<poofyhair> hickup
<n00b> bob2...so iwconfig says 63 packets rx ...47 packets tx ...46 errors...the wep key is right...the ssid is right...but no love
<bob2> eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"fnord"  Nickname:"ipw2100"
<bob2> that's the top line of my iwconfig output
<bob2> does yours show the ESSID like that?
<geogeo> does anybody know how to deactivate blank screen on a laptop working on the battery ?
<n00b> mine is similar
<bob2> geogeo: dude
<tim7575> blade 8mb 3d
<geogeo> hm ?
<geogeo> dude ?
<bob2> geogeo: a) you said you'd figured it out, b) I tol you another way
<geogeo> I can't..!
<n00b> essid "elcamino" and nickname "hermes"....elcamino is right...
<poofyhair> blade?
<bob2> n00b: ok.  now run "sudo dhclient eth0" which will probably screw your wired ethernet connection up
<n00b> mine is also 802.11b
<poofyhair> I have to hit google, hold on
<bob2> poofyhair: it's an old terrible trident chipset
<poofyhair> then I have the solution
<poofyhair> (I have one of those)
<calamari> anyone know what package ld.so is in?
<bob2> calamari: you already have it
<geogeo> I tried some managers but it doesn't work and the battery is managed by the system, it can't be helpd..
<calamari> bob2: where? not in /lib or /usr/*
<bob2> calamari: are you on amd64?
<calamari> nope
<bob2> so, you're using:
<calamari> 32-bit, using warty
<geogeo> and if I erase the lines with apm=on ...on menu.lst, apm won't work anymore
<poofyhair> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and when it opens change the default depth to 16
<bob2> by "32-bit" you mean "i386"?
<n00b> bob2...no DHCP offers received
<calamari> yeah
<poofyhair> thats what you have to do with old trident cards
<bob2> n00b: sure you got the wep key correct?
<n00b> triple checked it..
<calamari> bob2: actually, I'm using a 686 kernel, but it's from the ubuntu repository
<n00b> maybe I'll try without encryption
<bob2> that's fine
<bob2> and doesn't change the architecture
<kestas> is there a ubuntu default kernel configuration?
<bob2> of course
<kestas> do you know where I can get it?
<bob2> in /boot
<kestas> ah k thanks
<bob2> it's best to not recompile your kernel, tho
<kestas> I need to add some nat and tunnel stuff
<bob2> the ubuntu kernel includes all mainline nat and tunnel stuff
<kestas> well for some reason pearpc's networking isnt working
<kestas> theres a list of about 6 things which need to be included in the kernel for it to work
<bob2> did you load the modules it needs?
<kestas> it doesnt say which modules it needs 1 sec
<calamari> bob2: just search my entire HD for "ld.so", including hidden files.. nada.  Got a few close ones tho.. /etc/ld.so.cache  /etc/ld.so.conf  and ld.so.8 (man page)
<calamari> search->searched
<kestas> http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/netsetup.html
<kestas> if you scroll down you can see all of the stuff the kernel needs
<bob2> calamari: well, I have it, but nothing claims ownership of it
<kestas> Im not sure whether ubuntu has all that
<calamari> aha.. thanks man page
<bob2> calamari: why do you care if it's there?
<calamari> ld-linux.so  (actually ld-linux.so.2)
<bob2> right, you meant that file
<calamari> bob2: trying to run a statically compiled app and it's failing)
<bob2> kestas: so, no need to recompile the kernel at all
<kestas> CONFIG_TUN, CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK, CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES, CONFIG_IP_NF_MASQUERADE
<kestas> thats what it needs
<bob2> and, in future, it's best to ask (and explain what you're trying to do) before recompiling things
<Darksun> OK, here's one for you - when I close the lid on my laptop, the screen switches off, I open it and it turns back on, but about a second after this X seems to crash, I just get a blank screen with a blinking cursor, although the music I was listening to still played. Ctrl-alt-backspace didn't work, so I had to ctrl-alt-del to reset the system
<calamari> hrm.. sudo ln -s ld-2.3.2.so ld.so   doesn't seem to have helped out any
<Hatred> hmm
<Hatred> that is interesting.
<kestas> ubuntu doesnt have CONFIG_IP_NF_MASQUERADE
<kestas> it has the others but not that
<zzyber> im trying to connect my samsung phone with a serial cable to my ubuntu but i dont know how to mount it, can someone help me?
<calamari> here is the error I'm still getting: "tasm: can't load dynamic linker '/lib/ld.so nor /usr/i486-linux/lib/ld.so'"
<calamari> get the same error with "ldd tasm" before it tells me it's not a dynamic executable
<Hatred> have you googled ther error calamari ?
<zzyber>  Does someone know how to connect a phone serial?
<calamari> hatred: yes
<kestas> I figure Ill compile a new kernel, whats the worst that could happen
<Seveas> kestas, that you make an error and it won't boot :)
<kestas> Im not going to delete the old kernel
<kestas> just add another
<Seveas> kestas, i mean that the new kernel won't boot
<kestas> then Ill boot into the old one and try another config
<Seveas> which is not too big a problem, cause if you know what you are doing, you won't make a kernel build error :)
<gorilla_> kestas, in that case, find out now how to revert to an older kernel using lilo or grub or your_boot_loader.
<Seveas> kestas, my point was: not too much can go wrong
<kestas> yup I know how
<bob2> calamari: how old is that?
<kestas> ah okay ;)
<calamari> oh wait.. what is the command to rebuild the libs?
<n000b> bob2, even with WEP disabled on my linksys router I can't connect ... but the powermeter says the wireless card is getting strong signal
<kestas> how do you search in 'make menuconfig'?
<calamari> bob2: 1998
<nevyn> kestas: you don't
<kestas> nevyn, you do :P
<calamari> it's a statically linked i386 binary
<kestas> Ive done it before
<kestas> just cant remember how
<nevyn> kestas: you have to go through everything anyway.
<kestas> why?
<bob2> calamari: this is tasm, the borland assembler?
<kestas> Im using the ubuntu default config file
<kestas> and altering a couple of things which I need
<calamari> bob2: no it's not.. tasm the telemark assembler
<bob2> ah
<nevyn> masm was great.
<calamari> hehe
<calamari> it's a nifty assembler for 6502
<nevyn> hrm
<nevyn> for c64 ?
<nevyn> or apple?
<calamari> unfortunately the last time I used it was in MS-DOS.. lol
<calamari> either one
<nevyn> hrm
<calamari> or nes, atari
<nevyn> a friend of mine wrote a assembler recently
<nevyn> for 6502
<bob2> theres a couple of Free 6502 assemblers
<calamari> lots of old consoles used that chip
<bob2> xa54 is in ubuntu
<calamari> I appreciate that, but I must use tasm
<calamari> anyhow.. this is irrevelent to why linux thinks I don't have ld.so
<bob2> well, it's not linux
<calamari> ok "whatever it's called" doesn't think I have ld.so
<calamari> :)
<Seveas> calamari, that's because you don't have it
<calamari> Seveas: yeah.. my original question was where to get it
<Seveas> calamari, ln -s /lib/ld-2.3.2.so /lib/ld.so
<Seveas> (on hoary)
<calamari> Seveas: tried that.. didn't work, unfortunately
<Seveas> calamari, paste the output of ls -l /lib | grep ld to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Darksun> n000b, are you using DCHP? I had to manually set up my wireless network, DCHP wouldn't work for some reason
<Darksun> Hmm
<Darksun> He quit!
<Darksun> >_<
<calamari> I should actually say "it didn't help" rather than "it didn't work", because the sybolic link was created just fine
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> can't you get more verbose output from tasm about why it cannot load the ld.so?
<calamari> Seveas: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/283584
<kestas> I dont have to make an initrd with the ubuntu config do I?
<calamari> Seveas: "ldd tasm" gives the same error .. isn't that sort of odd?
<bob2> well
<Seveas> maybe tasm was compiled for a much older libc?
<bob2> ldd won't give useful output for static executables
<calamari> Seveas: perhaps.. it was compiled in 1998
<Seveas> calamari, can't you get a newer version of tasm, i guess this will never work
<Seveas> libc has changed too much since then
<calamari> Seveas: trying to, but the author changed it to a Visual Studio win32 console app.. hehe
<Seveas> argh
<bob2> if it's static, it's not using libc
<bob2> except for NSS
<Seveas> bob2, hmm, true too
<bob2> and that usually ends in segfaults when it goes wrong
<bob2> calamari: what does "file" say it is?
<bob2> it doesn't sound very static to me
<calamari> tasm: Linux/i386 demand-paged executable (QMAGIC)
<bob2> haha
<calamari> not static at all, is it
<bob2> I've never even heard of that sort of executable
* Seveas beither
<Seveas> neither even
<bob2> calamari: sudo modprobe aout
<mjr> hmm, I vaguely recall qmagic executables from the old coff days
<bob2> er, binfmt_aout
<mjr> what bob said
<bob2> I don't know if the binfmt handler is configured to do handle them automatically
<geogeo> hey dudes, do you know why I have to do mount -a after booting ?
<calamari> done
<geogeo> my lines in fstab are good
<bob2> geogeo: I'd guess one of them failed
<geogeo> do you think ?
<bob2> geogeo: do you have any network filesystems in there?
<geogeo> yea
<geogeo> smbfs
<Seveas> geogeo, do you have network shares in fstab?
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> they fail :)
<bob2> geogeo: does commenting it out help?
<bob2> or making it noauto
<calamari> I noticed after running tasm that an a.out file was generated.. is that normal?
<geogeo> I've put defaults
<geogeo> defaults include auto ?
<bob2> apparently :)
<geogeo> hmm
<Seveas> calamari, i  think so
<bob2> calamari: that is a really really old program there
<Seveas> from before the ELF days
<calamari> bob2: cool :) I'd really like to try to get it going tho :)
<bob2> calamari: it's not working now?
<calamari> nope
<Seveas> same error?
<calamari> same errors
<bob2> did you load the module?
<geogeo> if i put a "noauto", the network shared file won't be mount at booting
<calamari> tried running the a.out file and got a Seg fault
<calamari> bob2: yes
<bob2> geogeo: yes
<bob2> haha
<bob2> where did the a.out file come from?
<blake> how come limewire won't work
<geogeo> brb
<blake> it says install java
<blake> and i installed alot of java
<blake> idk what i even installed
<blake> hellow
<calamari> hrm.. I seem to remember something in the linux kernel config about qmagic executables
<bob2> calamari: yes, it's part of a.out support
<bob2> blake: you don't know what you installed?
<bob2> kisain: stop that
<blake> lol i installed java
<blake> i clicked on alot of java
<bob2> "clicked on"? where?
<blake> in the package manager
<kisain> sorry using a windows icechat :/
<kisain> it kept crashing for some stupid reason
<kisain> gotta love winsucks :P
<kickstand> dammn
<kickstand> someone has it
<danip> anybody awake?
<Seveas> yeah
<Burgundavia> daniels, nah, we sleep most of the time. What can we help you wiht?
<Seveas> vergeofimpetus, stop changing your name, it's annoying...
<danip> ive got kind of an odd problem i think with my flash in firefox
<vergeofimpetus> someone has got to get me a p2p that has a lot of people
<vergeofimpetus> i'm done
<kisain> sorry bob2 crappy irc client bein stupid with haxp
<Seveas> vergeofimpetus, you cannot istall java with the package manager
<vergeofimpetus> really
<danip> on some sites ill get flash appearing but the text never will appear
<Seveas> vergeofimpetus, you have to install java-package via the package manager, download the java sdk from sun (a .bin file) and run make-jpkg filename_of_jdk.bin
<geogeo> back \o/
<geogeo> oh yes, i've missed something, do you know how can I manage the screen brightness ?
<Seveas> that's noot a software thing geogeo
<kestas> use the buttons on your monitor
<geogeo> when in battery mode, the brightness dicreases and I didn't find where to manage it
<vergeofimpetus> so just make-jpkg(and then thte filename)
<geogeo> yeah, this is apm who manages it
<Seveas> on a laptop it's usually the [FN]  key and another key
<vergeofimpetus> well i already did one part of that
<airox> Anybody knows how to start Enemy Territory in windowed mode ?
<geogeo> yeah but when i unplugged
<geogeo> the brightness can't be at the same level than in power mode
<vergeofimpetus> now i gotta go to the dun website
<vergeofimpetus> so what is it that i actually need?
<vergeofimpetus> or do you not know
<Seveas> geogeo, sounds like a thing you configure in the bioa
<geogeo> brightness max is lower in battery mode than in power mode and I can't change it grr
<Seveas> bios*
<geogeo> ok
<zzyber> how can i connect my samsung phone with a pc link serial cable?
<geogeo> I'll check it
<vergeofimpetus> *sun
<danip> what program are you guys using for irc?
<vergeofimpetus> xchat
<vergeofimpetus> me
<Hatred> yea me too
<airox> irssi
<Hatred> xchat is alright, i had to hack the f*ck out of it to make it look somewhat reasonable though
<Hatred> hehe irssi
<Seveas> http://192.18.97.134/ECom/EComTicketServlet/BEGIN34FEF30FB118680EF66C5D4E9BA7F964/-2147483648/857998371/1/615302/615170/857998371/2ts+/westCoastFSEND/jdk-1.5.0_03-oth-JPR/jdk-1.5.0_03-oth-JPR:4/jdk-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin
<qs^chaoticoz> hey... how can i use .rpm files?
<Seveas> (that was for vergeofimpetus )
<danip> yeah im on xchat but it looks kinda ugly
<Seveas> qs^chaoticoz, with alien
<airox> qs^chaoticoz: alein
<qs^chaoticoz> ;o
<kestas> xchat 2?
<danip> alied -i
<kestas> xchat 2 looks good as any gtk+ app
<danip> you can convert it to a .deb package
<kestas> better than mirc
<Seveas> mirc looks awful compared to xchat imho
<qs^chaoticoz> k
<qs^chaoticoz> did alien -i filename
<Hatred> danip- go into options/text events and change some stuff
<qs^chaoticoz> how long should it take? :x
<yonil> how come newest firefox update is still 1.0.2 while i've heard there's 1.0.4 already out ?
<kestas> ubuntu isnt about having  the latest versions
<Burgundavia> yonil, the firefox will always stay at 1.0.2, the security fixes will be backported
<vergeofimpetus> damn dude!!! sweet
<Seveas> so even though it is 1.0.2, it'll actuallt be 1.0.4
<vergeofimpetus> thanks
<vergeofimpetus> that was easy
<Seveas> :)
<gorilla_> yonil, unless there is functionality or bug fixes that you are after in a later version, there is little point upgrading all the time..
<vergeofimpetus> has anyone ever seen a woman in here?
<vergeofimpetus> just asking
* resiak looks at vergeofimpetus with some confusion.
<Seveas> yes
<Burgundavia> vergeofimpetus, does it matter?
<kestas> is it possible to compile a new kernel, and take and install the 1 module you need?
<qs^chaoticoz> installing it gave me an error :<
<kestas> and leave the rest
<kestas> I only need 1 thing
<qs^chaoticoz> can anyone help me with installing ati drivers please?
<Darksun> I'm a woman. Well, at weekends :P
<vergeofimpetus> i'm just asking
<resiak> qs^chaoticoz: Look in the wiki, search for binary drivers.
<vergeofimpetus> ok
* res|esc is away: gne_gne_gna_gnu
<yonil> Burgundavia, ah, but the newest security fixes are out for 1.0.2 too ?
<Seveas> kestas, possible: might be, advisable: no
<qs^chaoticoz> ok :)
* res|esc is back after 2s: gne_gne_gna_gnu
<vergeofimpetus> that's for you
<Darksun> qs^chaoticoz, backup your X config before changing it though, just in case :P
<Burgundavia> yonil, the stuff from 1.0.4 has not yet been backported, unless I am wrong
<resiak> vergeofimpetus: I think that you have fallen prey to the believe that people who are into Linux and the like have no friends and are all balding sweaty males who sit in their basements surrounded by the soothing green glow of consoles.
<Darksun> Speaking from experience, *cough*
<Seveas> res|esc, please do NOT use public away messages in here
<Mr_Bone> hey does anybody here use linuxdcpp
<yonil> gorilla_, im interested in SVG that is coming with firefox 1.2.0
<vergeofimpetus> that's what i thought
<Seveas> vergeofimpetus, you could not be more wrong ;)
<Past> Hmmh'
<calamari> well, I'm tired.. thanks to everyone who helped try to get tasm working :)
* Seveas is actually at college now
<DNA`> default 5.04 got problems with totem not running?
<Past> ya
<Past> Boriing
<oppilas> mooi
<Seveas> professor tries to explain something :)
<Burgundavia> DNA`, not really
<Past> Moi
<oppilas> haluutko tissii?
<Mr_Bone> can you make gaim auto connect to this channel?
<Past> lol stfu
<Seveas> oppilas, we speak english in here...
<Past> no
<oppilas> ok
<Past> or maybe
<DNA`> Burgundavia it doesnt run here, says recourse busy or something :(
<oppilas> seveas suck my balls
<Burgundavia> DNA`, change to totem-xine
<geogeo> back
<Seveas> oppilas, watch your language...
<Burgundavia> oppilas, please remember the code of conduct
<Darksun> That's english, I suppose :P
<Mr_Bone> use vlc its the best video player
<kisain> wow it worked lol
<Past> i just getted new prozessor in my 2fg56z2
<DNA`> Burgundavia apt-get install totem-xine ?:)
<oppilas> seveas ur dick is small
<Past> finnish*
<Burgundavia> DNA`, yep
<vergeofimpetus> make- jdk-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin
<Seveas> Past, stop being annoying
<kisain> stupid windows
<DNA`> i see :D
<resiak> oppilas: Please stop being a fool.
<vergeofimpetus> is that right
<kestas> say theres a kernel configuration option called CONFIG_IP_NF_MASQUERADE; how would you know what the name of the module it makes would be?
<Past> hmmh
<vergeofimpetus> seveas: is that right
<oppilas> resiak u are female? whit a dick who is 5 cm?
<DNA`> I have another problem with reading files on ntfs partitions :(
<geogeo> is there anybodi utils to manage radio signal, wireless connection ?
<Past> some1 have scripts for rs?
<geogeo> working on Gnome..!
<Seveas> kestas, with make menuconfig scroll through the net section
<DNA`> they look corrupted
<geogeo> I've tried a kde utils
<Burgundavia> DNA`, corrupted?
<Seveas> vergeofimpetus, make-jpkg jdk-....bin
<zzyber> i try to mount my phone as ttyS0 but i get "no blockdevice". In a vt100 i get OK when i do atz, what can i do?
<kestas> yeah but what would you type as in 'modprobe blabla'
<vergeofimpetus> aaaah
<vergeofimpetus> ok
<kestas> which would load the module created by CONFIG_IP_NF_MASQUERADE
<Seveas> kestas, make it builtin :)
<DNA`> Burgundavia yes, pictures don't display correctly, and can't play mp3 or ogg from them
<kestas> arghh I knew you would say that Seveas
<Burgundavia> DNA`, hmm, no idea
<oppilas> sevas u got a small dick
* Seveas brb
<oppilas> u know why?
<geogeo> interessant..
<oppilas> cose ur mother is a bicj
<goofrider> we care, how?
<oppilas> bich*
<resiak> Do we have any ops around here?
<geogeo> don't even try to reject your personal problems on the other =] 
<DNA`> whats a cose?
<geogeo> ignore him reset
<geogeo> ignore him..
<oppilas> u are a dick face
<kisain> such language
<Darksun> See, trolls just don't put any effort into trolling anymore
<geogeo> let him speak :/
<goofrider> Darksun, no kidding
<geogeo> ahah
<Darksun> I mean, adaquacy was genius, but now we just get these trolls
<pisuke> hi. just upgraded firefox and can't bookmark, it says xul error
<kisain> Kamping_kaizer ya here?
<DNA`> Darksun hahah ;] 
<goofrider> whatever happen to good ol' flooding or DDoS?
<goofrider> pisuke, which XUL though>
<jcarnie> has anyone heard of ubuntu not running the cooling fan on a thinkpad t21 correctly??
<DNA`> :D
<hinkkari> hi
<DNA`> marhaba firas ;)
<hinkkari> any scripts for scar 1.12?
<pisuke> goofrider:  xml parsing error:syntax error
<firas> hi all
<goofrider> pisuke, maybe try deleting /home/yourname/.mozilla/firefox?
<vergeofimpetus> damn i don't think it's working
<goofrider> backup your bookmarks though
<firas> as-salaamu alaikum DNA :)
<hinkkari> i need scripts for rs!!!
<pisuke> goofrider: addBookmark2.xul in chrome
<vergeofimpetus> it brings up some options menu
<DNA`> wa alaykom firas, where are you from?:D
<THEGETTOBLASTERZ> i am the zezima!!!
<firas> DNA: kuwait, and yourself ?
<Darksun> Aww, tuxracer doesn't work properly :(
<hinkkari> every body here can suck own dick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DNA`> firas: lebanon
<pisuke> goofrider: I wanted to know if it could be solved without deleting .firefox at home
<bad_mongo> how do I uninstall a tar.gz package?
<goofrider> pisuke, replace it with a clean copy I suppose
<hinkkari> aall of u
<THEGETTOBLASTERZ> i want to all of u to die
<Darksun> hinkkari, do you think if I could do that I'd be wasting time on IRC?
<kisain> whats the best way to partition ubuntu when your dual booting to the same drive?
<THEGETTOBLASTERZ> do somebody want to suck my big boobs
<kisain> do i use the largest continus free space?
<hinkkari> darksun u got a small dick
<goofrider> what's with these idiots?
<THEGETTOBLASTERZ> darksun is a big shit
<desplesda> i don't know, but i think they're hilarious to watch
<hinkkari> u niga
<Darksun> goofrider, it's the same person
* THEGETTOBLASTERZ was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (idiot)
* hinkkari was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (dumbass)
<DNA`> heh
<vergeofimpetus> seveas: now it's bringing up options menu like it was wrong
<kisain> lol
<desplesda> :D
<Past> hi
<firas> goodfrider: too much time on their hands, they probably just learnt how to type on  a keyboard !
<goofrider> desplesda, it's not funny. They're not even creative
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-137-163-16-204.edu.hel.fi]  by bob2
<DNA`> bob2 <3
<desplesda> good point goofrider
<Bazzi> bob2 M is another clone of him
* M was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
<Bazzi> just in case you want tor emove him ;)
<goofrider> pisuke, I can't see to find a clean copy in /usr
<firas> bob2: that's better, much appreciated
<goofrider> s/see/seem/
<kisain> anyone know hwo to get an invidia card working with and onboard vidcard disabled in bios only?
<firas> DNA: so how'd u get around to using Linux, is their much of a community their in Lebanon ?
<isam> I wanted to ask .. are the APT repositories of Hoary very unactive in terms of updates by mistake, or this is how it is meant to be ?
<goofrider> pisuke, I can DCC u mine if u want... don't know if that helps
<bob2> isam: it's released, it doesn't change anymore
<isam> bob2: :) I liked it more when it was moving
<goofrider> isam, u get security updates from hoary-updates though
<kisain> bob2 tough morning?
<firas> isam: good question, i keep updating everyday with barely any changes
<goofrider> and hoary-security
<bad_mongo> anyone know how to uninstall a tar.gz package?
<goofrider> isam, u like constant moving target? try Gentoo or Fedora
<goofrider> LOL
<kestas> when you type uname -r and you see linux-2.6.10-5, is the -5 the 'Local version- append to kernel release' option?
<goofrider> kestas, that's the Debian revision #
<isam> goofrider: but I like ubuntu :p I liked it more moving that's all
<Choubaka> kestas: the -5 was given to make-kpkg --revision
<kisain> can anyone read this?
<DNA`> firas I've been using linux since 1995, we have a small community here that i don't like :P
<goofrider> isam, if it's constantly moving that it's hard to keep the release stable. It's a fair trade off
<vergeofimpetus> seveas:  the `-j' option requires a positive integral argument
<firas> anyone know if it's possible to make a .deb package from a plain source tar.gz file (with no debian config files) ?
<kisain> can anyone read this?
<vergeofimpetus> read what
<kisain> ok
<kisain> just checking
<kisain> i sked like a question a while back so......
<kisain> i assumed it was winsux screwing up the
<kisain> irc client
<kisain> lol
<goofrider> kisain, oh yeah
<Darksun> Hmm
<goofrider> kisain, if it's diable in BIOS, the OS shouldn't see it
<Mr_Smiley> Hi, how would you go about accessing a windows partition on the livecd?
<Darksun> Any advice on playing DVD-Video in Ubuntu?
<kisain> well the last time i set it up it did :/
<kisain> i just forgot how to tell thgecomputer to use the nvidia instead of the onboard
<bob2> Darksun: read the FAQ
<Darksun> Can't get totem or vlc to work, but they might just need some fiddling
<bob2> Darksun: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kisain> i know how to get and enable the drivers
<vdm> how can i set the automake version autogen.sh should use?
<kisain> but theres something else to do and i forget :/
<Seveas> Mr_Smiley, mount it
<goofrider> Darksun, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<kisain> there was a file to edit and i'll be dammed if i can remeber the name lol
<goofrider> is that right?
<Mr_Smiley> ok
<goofrider> kisain, xorg.conf?
<kisain> it was a configureation command to detect hardware in recovery mode
<kisain> i'll keep that in mind but can't remember
<kisain> that means ubuntu is a awsome os if i can't remeber how to set it up :)
<kisain> i can do the xp setup with my eyes closed i've had to do it so many time
<Seveas> lol kisain :)
<goofrider> kisain, discover?
<kisain> now it hade something to do with gnome
<kisain> it was a rebuild command
<kisain> rebuild-grub?
<goofrider> dpkg-reconfigure???
<kisain> is that a command for detecting hardware?
<goofrider> u might as well just use xorgconf
<oska> question on audio players if anyone can help - just want an app that plays audio cds that allows me to select which tracks and in which order I want to play them - gnome cd player doesn't have this ability - any suggestions?
<goofrider> xorgconfig
<firas> oksa: xmms ?
<evilgod692> under ubuntu 4.10 how do i mount a windows file share onto /mnt? i'm having problems wit sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.4/Files /mnt/evilgod69/files
<resiak> beep-media-player !
<kisain> how would i open that in recovery?
<goofrider> it doesn't detect hardware i think, but u should be able to pick the driver from a list using xorgconf
<goofrider> just type xorgconfig
<kisain> ok
<goofrider> evilgod692, what is the error?
<kisain> it's hard to beleve but my box runs faster with ubuntu
<resiak> Compared to?
<kisain> xp
<oska> firas: tried xmms and didn't seem to have that ability but from the web-surfing I've been doing for last coupla hours dimly remember about some plugin to xmms that might give the option
<Mr_Smiley> i've mounted my windows partition in the livecd but i'm getting permission denied seems to be permissions
<kisain> dosen't seem as hardware intensive
<oska> resiak: seen beep mentioned will research it - thanks
<goofrider> oska, amaroK seems to be popular jukebox, it;s for KDE though
<evilgod692> goofrider: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.4/Files,
<evilgod692>        or too many mounted file systems
<goofrider> evane|work, mount -t smbfs -o username=xxxx,password=xxxx //nn.nn.nn.nn/
<Darksun> Hmm, I get an error with xine that there's no input plugin to handle dvd:/ MRLs
<goofrider> or something like that... check the manpages
<kisain> do i need antivirus software?
<oska> goof: just installed and uninstalled amarok - didn't work - thanks
<kisain> for ubuntu?
<Mista_Bone> no
<Mista_Bone> no antivirus
<kisain> well can't you get viruses?
<Burgundavia> kisain, there are no current linux viruses in the wild
<Mista_Bone> no
<Burgundavia> some exist
<Burgundavia> most infect servers
<kisain> oh ok
<Burgundavia> s/most/mostly
<Mista_Bone> there are something like 40 known linux virus's
<Darksun> Just use some common sense when downloading files, you should be OK
<kisain> i diden't know that
<kestas> evilgod692, you need to install smbfs from synaptic to be able to mount smb shares
<Mista_Bone> just dont run as root all the time and you wont get infected
<goofrider> evilgod692, bad superblock?? u shouldn't get that error if u mount a remote share. it should only happens if u mount local partitions
<kisain> i don't know how
<kisain> so i'm safe :P
<kestas> goofrider, you get the error when you dont have smbfs installed
<Mista_Bone> yeah just dont worry abot you wont catch one
<goofrider> kisain, there's clmav, if that makes u sleep better
<Seveas> clamav even ;)
<kisain> thanx
<goofrider> i cna't tyoe 4 shiy
<kisain> i'll right that down in my notebook
<kisain> gotta bad memory it helps lol
<goofrider> :)
<goofrider> kisain, install a wiki
<goofrider> or TomBoy
<goofrider> :)
<kisain> i just started usin ubuntu this month first linux ever
<Mista_Bone> theres where the sticky notes on gdesklets comes in handy :P
<kisain> i can't beleve how good it is
<goofrider> kisain, u know me niether
<Seveas> Mista_Bone, a nice gtk+ frontend to a wiki too ;)
<Hatred> lol kisain
<Hatred> same ehre
<kisain> i can run almost anything i want it's awsome
<Seveas> (aka: firefox)
<Burgundavia> kisain, you might want to try a program called tomboy
<Hatred> i started with mandrake
<Hatred> so had a really bad intro to linux
<kisain> whats that?
<Hatred> mandrake?
<Mista_Bone> ubuntu is very good..iam torn between ubuntu and gentoo...not sure which i like best
<Seveas> mandrake is another distro
<Hatred> it's a joke, that's what it is :p
<Mista_Bone> mandrake is shite
<incubii> what did you use before hand kisain
<goofrider> why Gentoo?  :-/
<Burgundavia> kisain, a little desktop note taking program
<kisain> i tryed gentoo it's to hard for a newb
<Seveas> indeed
<kisain> sweet
<Seveas> gentoo is for more experienced people
<Ashims> joh
<Mista_Bone> because gentoo you can customize so much on the install...great package management too
<kestas> gentoo package management blows
<Hatred> yea gentoo is pretty popular
<mischa> hi guys: any of you using enigmail in thunderbird....it doe not ask me for my passphrase and  end with error when trying to decrypt my message. but when i save it as file i can decrypt it ....any idea?
<Mista_Bone> plus gentoo boots up fast...ubuntu takes about 2-3 minteus to boot up for me
<oska> firas: looks like xmms-cdread is additional package needed with xmms for cd audio playback - thanks for yr suggestion
<Ashims> I'm having graphics card installer fun!
<Seveas> Mista_Bone, i like good defaults better than great configurability (aka: great ways for newbies to mess up)
<Hatred> though in my opinion needlesslyy complicated jsut for desktop use
<Ashims> (dont we all love it)
<goofrider> Gentoo only makes you FEEL like u'r building the prefect system
<Hatred> if you want a good desktop pc distro then go for ubuntu.
<kisain> maybe so but way to hard to configure
<Seveas> goofrider, nice point :)
<Mista_Bone> seveas gentoo is definintly for more experienced linux users
<Seveas> makes you FEEL, you give the hard work and see little reward but think you see it :)
<goofrider> Gentoo = Linux from Scratch for Dummies
<kisain> i don't think it'll mainstream with it bein so hard to install
<Darksun> heh, yeah, I went from hating ubuntu to loving it in about an hour
<Mista_Bone> i wish ubuntu wouldnt take so long to boot up
<kisain> what? i had one hell of a time tryin to install it
<Seveas> lol Darksun ;)
<Hatred> haha dark
<Ashims> anyone advise against binary nvidia drivers in hoary?
<goofrider> if u'r gonna do it the hard way, do it right. LFS rox
<kisain> nope
<kisain> i used them
<Ashims> k
<mjr> Mista_Bone, try having it in suspend :)
<Seveas> Mista_Bone, does starting hotplug sussytem take forever?
<kisain> no problems for me :)
<Ashims> I heard someone say something like that :p
<Mista_Bone> no'
<firas> oska: u're welcome, besides didn't do much, just got you thinkin' :)
<Ashims> its just... from the repo I'm getting baaaaaaad stability
<Mista_Bone> when it says unpacking ubuntu right at the very beginning that takes about 30 seconds
<Ashims> just got a 6600 so no doubt I'm gonna have some fun teething issues.
<Seveas> Ashims, nvidia drivers in hoary are the latest ones from nvidia
<Ashims> -_-'
<kisain> i ant screwin with gentoo untill i get my linux for dummies books
<Mista_Bone> and configuring network interfaces takes a long time now that i have a wep key for my wireless
<goofrider> Mista_Bone, 30 secs to unpack the kernel?
<Seveas> Mista_Bone, what kind of cpu/mem do you have?
<Mista_Bone> no it unpacks the kerney fast
<Mista_Bone> kernel even
<goofrider> Mine didn't even take 1 sec, and it's only a 933MHz P3
<Mista_Bone> its after that
<Mista_Bone> its a p4 mobile 512 ram
<Ashims> Seveas: well I get some nice crashing using the nvidia module after a minute or so...
<kisain> i'm runin an itell celron 1ghz with 256 mb pc 133 :/
<goofrider> Mista_Bone, maybe it has to do with ACPI?
<Seveas> Ashims, ouch :/
<kisain> i'm swithching to amd soon
<Mista_Bone> not sure
<Ashims> hmmm... is there any good way of checking your mobo temp? I've never done any temp checking in linux
<Ashims> I mean...
<Ashims> grafix card temp
<Seveas> file a bug please and try to include as much info as possible
<kisain> i use gkrellm
<Mista_Bone> gkrellm ashims
<kisain> lol
<Ashims> synaptic?
<goofrider> Ashims, r u overcloking?
<kisain> yup
<Mista_Bone> yes
<Ashims> nope
<Ashims> k
<Ashims> I'm running the nv drivers... but its doing weird things to my screen
<Ashims> its put it half off...
<kisain> like?
<Mista_Bone> too fookin tired to deal with my boot process im off to bed
<Seveas> nv drivers aren't the binary drivers from nvidia...
<Ashims> and like... you know when the res is to big for the screen and you have to drag your mouse?
<goofrider> Mista_Bone, try disabling ACPI at boot.. I'm just guesing though but it's worth a try
<Ashims> to move the screen
<Darksun> Gnight Mista_Bone
<Mista_Bone> alright will try goo
<Ashims> its doing that, but just to the bottom corner :p
<Seveas> Ashims, nv drivers aren't the binary drivers from nvidia...
<Ashims> oh... and its like... 75% pixel width
<kisain> no i used a diffrent command and got the ubuntu ones
<Ashims> I know
<Ashims> :p, I'm using nv because their stable
<goofrider> Ashims, hey if nv driver do that, imagine all the funky things that ATI driver can do
<goofrider> LMAO
<Ashims> just commenting on the weirdness.
<kisain> lol
<Seveas> goofrider, my ati works fine here :)
<Seveas> (fglrx drivers)
<kisain> my invidia works fine
<goofrider> Seveas, somehow I always hear about ppl complaining about ATI linux drivers
<kisain> maybe your cards crotchity
<Seveas> goofrider, i hear that to
<Seveas> too
<Ashims> hahaha
<Darksun> My ATI works fine with fglrx.. though I've not tested it much
<Ashims> I should turn it on
<Seveas> but i have no problems (although: i never use 3d games and the like)
<goofrider> that's good to hear
<Darksun> I think ATI drivers have improved, but there's still a stigma of them sucking :P
<Seveas> :)
* mjr is still hanging with old ATIs and free drivers
<goofrider> can't wait to upgrade my desktop
<goofrider> hopefully in the summer
<Ashims> dont say my cards dodge... dont even dare
<Ashims> :p
<Ashims> I had a fun day getting the damn thing today
<Ashims> ^_^'
<goofrider> Ashims, get a new one
<Ashims> whatever the problem is, I can fix it
<Ashims> *breaks down*
<goofrider> it's not like it's a Radoen 990000
<goofrider> I'll give u my old Rage3D
<kisain> lol
<Ashims> heh
<Ashims> I've been running a gf2
<Ashims> its been fine
<Ashims> :)
<Ashims> but not good for lannage
<Ashims> or hl2age
* Seveas has a tnt2 in his desktop pc :)
<kisain> i ben runnin a nvidia vanta lt 16mb pci
<kisain> lol
<goofrider> tnt2?? LMAO
<kisain> it runs just peachy with linux
<goofrider> shit, my linux box use onboard SiS video
<goofrider> :-/
<kisain> damnit it's bein a shit
<goofrider> **crickets**
<Ashims> yoh... how do I get gkrellm to listen to my cards temp
<Ashims> or... any temp
<Ashims> in my computer
<Seveas> read the manual :)
<Ashims> *cries*
* Seveas hands Ashims a tissue
<MuStR> Seveas: what other system monitors are there? I know there is one that isn't stacked, but I forgot the name of it.
<goofrider> hey don't feed the trolls and don't pamper the crybabies
<MuStR> lol
<Seveas> MuStR, dunno, i only use some gdesklets for it
<Seveas> lol goofrider ;)
<Ashims> what is  lm_sensors
<flodine> can someone give me the command to install fluxbox
<goofrider> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Seveas> apt-get install fluxbox (if it is in the repos)
<Seveas> otherwise download it and do the configure/make/make install dance :)
<Hatred> heh
<goofrider> Seveas, it's there, maybe in universe
<flodine> no theres a diffrent one for a complete install of flux
<goofrider> there's only 1 package for fluxbox
<goofrider> there's no metapackages for it
<Ashims> yay... synaptic loves me.
<goofrider> flodine, u can do a `apt-cache search fluxbox` to search the repo
<flodine> ive been looking
<Ashims> uhm... I suppose I have to reboot after I install lm_sensors or whatever
<goofrider> it's linux
<goofrider> u don't have to reboot
<Ashims> something like... modprobe lm-sensors?
<goofrider> if it's a kernel module, then yes
<Ashims> *cries* aparently not
<Ashims> but I thought it said it was
<kisain> whats the command to start the wizard to detect hardware in recovery mode?
<Ashims> and now I am confused
<kisain> i had to reinstall ubuntu :/
<kisain> so i have to get my vid card working again
<goofrider> kisain, i think hardware detection is part of debian-installer, might not be installed in the system
<kisain> ok
<goofrider> kisain, xorgconfig doesn't work?
* Seveas bbl, gotta go to another building
<goofrider> that's what d-i's gonna do anyways, call xorgconfig
<kisain> nope
<bdmp> I have a question about mounting a hard drive through usb. Meaning how do you do it?
<kisain> what would i type just xorgconfig?
<goofrider> bdmp, last time i check it just automounts
<goofrider> kisain, yes
<bdmp> i think I am cursed
<mjr> bdmp, it should happen automatically (if you're logged into gnome at least)
<goofrider> kisain, u can do that right now
<kisain> nope it dosent do northin
<bdmp> I am in kubuntu
<kisain> it says command not found
<Ashims> am I meant to have dri enabled?
<bdmp> by auto mount do you mean that an icon appears on the desktop?
<goofrider> kisain, hmm... lemme check if it's in a different package
<Quazion> bdmp, i think you can check 'dmesg' to see as what scsi device it is registered and the just 'mount /dev/sdxx /media/yourdrivedir'
<kisain> kk
<bdmp> ok
<goofrider> kisain, apt-get install xbase-clients
<Ashims> okay... lets see if doing nothing has fixed my card... brb
<goofrider> it should be part of the base ubuntu system though, I don't see why u can't run it
<goofrider> `/usr/X11R6/bin/xorgconfig` is the canonical path, try that as well
<kisain> ok
<goofrider> kisain, xorgconfig can be rather intimidating, google for xorgconfig and xf86config for step-by-step help
<goofrider> if u need it, that is
<Ottoman> hi
<kisain> i remeber doing it through a wizrd in recvery mode
<kisain> when i di it the last time
<kisain> it was "someting"-grub
<goofrider> kisain, grub has nothing to do with xorg
<goofrider> grub utils won't configure video drivers
<goofrider> i think u misremembered
<kisain> gerrrr than what did i use lol
<goofrider> kisain, probly debian-installer (which doesn't seem to be installed to the system, it appears to be available at install time)
<goofrider> but I can be work
<goofrider> wrong**
<kisain> damnit could the vidio card have mucked up the install?
<goofrider> kisain, xorgconfig is ___the___ configuration tool for x server though
<kisain> yea i'm in text
<kisain> not in xserver
<goofrider> kisain, could be your cat, could be your ex. who knows
<kisain> i have to do it from a command prmpt
<goofrider> kisain, xorgconfig is a text config tool
<bdmp> Quazion: it seems to detect it but in "mount /dev/sdxx /media/yourdrivedir" how do I know what the sdxx location is? and the yourdrivedir is whatever I want it to be, right?
<kisain> damn
<kisain> i musta goofed
<Ashims> *waits for total stallage*
<kisain> somehow
<goofrider> kisain, well, did u try /usr/X11R6/bin/xorgconfig???
<goofrider> sudo it, of course
<bdmp> how do you use sudo?  I actually made a root pass because I didn't know how to do that.
<kisain> i'll try again later i'm tired right now lol
<kisain> so i'ma gonna go take a nap
<goofrider> sudo somecommand
<goofrider> then enter your normal user password
<thenuke> bdmp: or sudo su if you want to have root shell
<bad_mongo> is there a calendar plugin for thunderbird?
<Burgundavia> bad_mongo, sunbird
<bad_mongo> Burgundavia, aha.. thanks
<goofrider> but it doesn
<Ottoman> can anyone help me get Gnome as the default window manager?
<goofrider> but it doesn't have naked ppl like ubuntu-calendar
<Ottoman> I screwed it up, and now I get some debian splash screen saying "unsecured session"
<saif> hello all, is there s gnome version of k3b?
<goofrider> Ottoman, u can use pcik gnome in KDM/GDM and set it as default
<fsapo> saif, not a version.. but i m using gnome baker
<saif> the cd burning program?
<goofrider> u can **just pick**
<saif> fsapo,  good ui and functionalities?
<fsapo> saif, or you can install the k3b in gnome.. it just need a few libs
<Ottoman> goofrider, where do I pick that? can't I just edit some file?
<goofrider> saif, there doesn't seem to be a cdburning tool on Gnome as polish as k3b
<fsapo> saif, it dont have everything that k3b have.. but it works
<goofrider> Ottoman, in "session" usually
<saif> fsapo, i remember i tried that once, gave me a lot of trouble, because it must be run as root and bla bla,
<fsapo> saif, hum.. i m running it right now.. and it dont need root
<saif> fsapo, ok thanks i'll go look for baker now, hope it'll be good enough! :)
<saif> fsapo, really? i remember when i first installed ubuntu, i had some trouble, anyways, i'll try! nothin to loose! :)
<fsapo> saif, download the new version from the breezy repositories ;)
<Ottoman> can't seem to find it
<saif> fsapo, the breezy repositories?!? i only have the ubuntu ones and this nermit or somethn like that
<fsapo> saif, just change hoary for breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bdmp> Quazion was helping me with some thing but he might be busy. I said, "bdmp I have a question about mounting a hard drive through usb. Meaning how do you do it? " and he said Quazion bdmp, i think you can check 'dmesg' to see as what scsi device it is registered and the just 'mount /dev/sdxx /media/yourdrivedir'" and I said, "bdmp Quazion: it seems to detect it but in "mount /dev/sdxx /media/yourdrivedir" how do I know what the sdxx location is? and th
<bdmp> e yourdrivedir is whatever I want it to be, right?" anybody got some advice?
<fsapo> saif, but dont install everything or you system will break
<saif> ah, breezy is the new ubuntu! :)
<fsapo> saif, just intall gnome-baker and put hoary back there :)
<Quazion> bdmp, yourdirvedir must be an existing directory
<fsapo> saif, i ve installed some breezy apps.. gaim, gnome-baker, etc
<bdmp> what directory
<bdmp> ?
<saif> fsapo, ok :) i hope i don't fuck everything up
<Ottoman> anyone got any idea how to start Gnome at startup?
<fsapo> saif, if you just install a single program it will not fuck everything
<Quazion> bdmp, doesnt matter any directorty, but normaly you mount under /mnt or /media so just create a new dir for your mounted driver
<Quazion> -r
<goofrider> bdmp, just make a new one anywhere. preferably in /mnt
<fsapo> saif, but if you perform a upgrade.. it certainly will :)
<bdmp> ok I can create it I see.
<Quazion> bdmp, the xx in sdxx is something like sda1 where a is the first scsi diskdrive and 1 is the first partition
<bdmp> What about the sdxx
<goofrider> saif, u can put in a request for hoary-backports as well
<bdmp> how do I know what that is?
<bdmp> ok
<bdmp> is it in the /dev folder or /dev/sda?
<goofrider> why didn't the kubuntu ppl have automount?
<bdmp> what is ppl
<bdmp> ?/
<Quazion> bdmp, http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/11637.html this maybe helps :)
<goofrider> people
<Quazion> bdmp, ppl is sort for people :)
<Ottoman> goofrider, I can't find what you were saying
<bdmp> ok
<goofrider> and sort is sort for short?
<goofrider> LMAO
<gehel_> hello ! Where should I define env variables ? If I put them in ~/.bash_profile they are not loaded in GnomeTerminal ...
<goofrider> Ottoman, regarding....?
<Ottoman> I just need Gnome to start when I switch on the computer
<Ottoman> instead of xdm
<goofrider> oh...
<Quazion> goofrider, no that was just a typo ;-)
<goofrider> Ottoman, oh, u wanna rid off the xdm/kdm/gdm?
<Ottoman> no, I uninstalled alsa and my X wouldnt start
<Ottoman> so I installed xdm
<goofrider> i don't think that's a good idea. the better thing to do is have kdm/gdm autologin for u
<goofrider> but it's still a bad idea
<Ottoman> but I'd like my gnome to start up at boot
<Ottoman> my sound is fixed tho
<goofrider> well, of course u didn't have a "session" option.. u use xdm not kdm/gdm
<goofrider> try installing kdm/gdm
<Ottoman> I edited /etc/X11/default-display manager, but to no avail
<goofrider> which wil give u autologin
<Ottoman> will my gnome settings be gone then?
<Ottoman> like my icons and such
<Ottoman> wallpaper, all those details?
<goofrider> Ottoman, no, kdm/gdm is just the display manger (aka the login screen)
<goofrider> your desktop environment is independent of kdm/gdm
<Ottoman> ok, and when I install gdm via apt-get it'll start when I boot up?
<goofrider> yes
<Ottoman> great!
<goofrider> and gives u a graphical login screen
<Ottoman> thanks I'll try it right away
<Burgundavia> goofrider, you the same on the forums?
<goofrider> yes
<goofrider> why?
<goofrider> did i piss u off?
<goofrider> *8hides**
<Burgundavia> goofrider, no, am looking at your package requests
<goofrider> hey ppl know me.. that's kewl
<goofrider> which one?
<goofrider> oh the breezy ones
<Burgundavia> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=161168&postcount=54
<goofrider> hmm... I thought I was being selfish actually, so I'm working on packaging gnochm myself
<goofrider> stilll working on it.. pretty new to this packaging/linux stuff
<Ottoman> reboot
<Choubaka> :)
<Choubaka> Making debian packages is quite easy actually.
<goofrider> Burgundavia, anyways, did u have an opinion about my request(s)?
<Burgundavia> goofrider, no, I am getting you a page so that the devs might actuallly se them
<goofrider> Choubaka, not to someone who only knows how to do ./configure ; make install
<goofrider> Burgundavia, thanks, u'r too kind
<Choubaka> goofrider: heh :P
<goofrider> Burgundavia, I'll try to learn and contribute as well though
<goofrider> I hate Makefiles
<Burgundavia> goofrider, join #ubuntu-motu
<goofrider> thank god gnochm uses python-distutils
<goofrider> Burgundavia, I am  in that channel
<Ottoman> goofrider, thank you, everything is back to normal :)
<goofrider> Ottoman, my pleasure  :)
<bdmp> goofrider Quazion: I can't find the sdxx location.
<goofrider> did u try checking /var/lof/dmesg????
<goofrider> /var/log/demsg
<bdmp> i did dmesg
<bdmp> but i don't know where to look for it
<goofrider> hmmm... syslog and kernel log as well?
<goofrider> how about this?
<bdmp> can i print it out for you on another channel?
<goofrider> grep '/dev/sd' /var/log/*
<bdmp> it says creating sda1. does that mean I have to do that everytime I add a usb thing
<bdmp> ?
<goofrider> i think there's ought to be an automount tool
<goofrider> u can put it in your fstab if u want
<goofrider> but it might not work if u have more that one usb/flash/firewire drive because the enumeration will be different
<goofrider> so lemme see if i can find where the automount tool is
<concept10> goofrider: http://www.debian-administration.org/?printable=127
<bdmp> ok.  I can't mount it. when I did the command you gave me it said creating sda1 but when I try it with that it says "special device /dev/sda1/ does not exist
<bdmp> "
<Ashims> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
<Ashims> that was one of my crashes
<goofrider> bdmp, read that link concept10 just shared
<goofrider> bdmp, try ubuntuguide.org and ubuntuforums.org as well, I'm sure it's a common problem
<Ashims> and... (WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 6, 0x8000, 0x0000b978, 0x0000d864, 1)
<Ashims> that was the other one I got
<Ashims> :)
<concept10> That link contains a great article for automounting, etc.  Its written for debian but Im sure you can relate it to your situation
<Ashims> oh... and nv seems to be doing fine now... I think it was because I added some strange resolutions when I did a dpkg reconf
<goofrider> bdmp, that's is a gr8 howto on automounting
<goofrider> thanks for sharing
<goofrider> concept10,
<bdmp> thank you, I think i have to get it to moutnt manually first to see how to set it up
<bdmp> I can;t get it to work yet
<bdmp> I see no sdax or anything like that
<Ashims> aparently apm is obsolete anyway, and its just a warning that likes to appear
<goofrider> apm is sooooo 1997
<concept10> bdmp: what are you attempting to do?
<bdmp> mount a usb hard drive
<concept10> is it attached?
<bdmp> they gave me some commands but i don't know what they mean so i don't know how to interpret the output
<bdmp> yeah
<bdmp> it is
<Ashims> usb hdd usually mounts itself...
<goofrider> concept10, I told him to grep /dev/sd /car/log/*
<bdmp> can I send a message to you showiing you what it said
<Ashims> hows she formatted?
<goofrider> and it said creating /dev/sda1 but no response
<bdmp> fat32
<concept10> Sometimes they do, sometimes not - its realluy shaky
<goofrider> Ashims, hey's on kubuntu
<goofrider> not sure if kunutu has automount configured
<concept10> this is what I would do, I would disconnect it, then run tail /var/log/messages, it will show up there and tell you the device node
<fsapo> hi there.. if i burn a rock ridge DVD can i read it in windows?
<Ashims> ah
<concept10> it should show up there after you connect it
<concept10> tail -f /var/log/messages
<Ashims> still... it'd not automount anyway if it was a fs that wasn't supported
<goofrider> Ashims, good point
<concept10> fat32 is supported in the kernel already
<bdmp> i tried to make a dir in media or mnt but it wouldn't let me so I made a directory in my home dir. then i tried  to mount it and got this root@chibi:/home/bdmp # mount /dev/sda1/ /home/bdmp/120baby
<bdmp> mount: special device /dev/sda1/ does not exist
<bdmp>        (a path prefix is not a directory)
<Ashims> so its fat32, and not ntfs or something
<Ashims> ;P
<bdmp> fat32
<Ashims> get rid of the trailing /
<Ashims> sda1 is a "file"
<bdmp> whats the trailing
<Ashims> (some sort of device alias
<Ashims> )
<Ashims> the end /
<goofrider> /dev/sda1
<goofrider> just that
<Ashims> its trying to call it a directory
<Ashims> instead of a file
<bdmp> i am not following
<Ashims> or rather, trying to *find a directory
<goofrider> mount /dev/sda1 /home/bdmp/120baby
<goofrider>              ^
<concept10> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/external
<Ashims> not /mount/dev/sda1/ /home/bdmp/120baby
<concept10> thats how I mount my drive
<bdmp> i think that worked  goofrider
<goofrider> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /home/bdmp/120baby
<goofrider> LOL
<Ashims> :)
<Ashims> see
<goofrider> bdmp, nah, thank concept10
<bdmp> wait
<goofrider> i think he got it nailed
<fsapo> i ve found a bug in an app where should i report it?
<Ashims> bdmp... for reference... most of the stuff in /dev is sort of... device alias'
<goofrider> buzilla.ubuntulinx.org?
<bdmp> it didn't say it didn't work. so where can i get in the file system
<fsapo> goofrider, thanx
<Ashims> /home/bdmp/120baby
<goofrider> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bdmp> cool
<ivoks> fsapo applications, system, bug report
<goofrider> please do a search first in case it's already reported
<Burgundavia> fsapo, what program?
<bdmp> kaching!
<bdmp> thanks
<Ashims> :)
<concept10> bdmp: did you get it working
<fsapo> Burgundavia, gnome-baker from the new breezy rep
<Burgundavia> fsapo, that goes in malone
<ivoks> fsapo ?
<goofrider> fsapo, wait.. but didn't u install it in hoary?
<ivoks> fsapo what's wrong?
<fsapo> hum.. i ve installed it
<fsapo> and it had 2 new options
<Burgundavia> fsapo, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<fsapo> rock ridge and joilet
<concept10> I tried the kubuntu live cd yesterday and it automounted the my drive
<fsapo> as i m stupi.. i ve selected both
<fsapo> it crashed and i lost a dvd-r
<goofrider> ROTFL
<fsapo> it shouldnt be possible to select both
<bdmp> yeah thanks alot!
<Ashims> haha
<goofrider> bdmp, cheers
<Ashims> two is better-- right?
<Ashims> :p
<fsapo> :P
<goofrider> fsapo, did u find the ANY key as well?
<fsapo> goofrider, any?
<goofrider> sorry
<Ashims> so... someone tell me how to fix my grafix drivers!
<Ashims> go to nvidia, kill the staff, steal the source, open it, and rewrite it yourself you say?
<goofrider> Ashims, did u try kicking your computer?
<Ashims> several times goofrider
<bdmp> When I installed it made the file type ext3. Will that cause network problems with windows?
<Ashims> it's increased the stability, but not fixed the problem
<Ashims> :p
<ivoks> Ashims nvidia works fine on ubuntu
<goofrider> what was the problem again?
<goofrider> not that i'd have a fix anyways, but I like listening to other ppl's misery
<Ashims> ummm... it crashes after a minute of using the nvidia drivers ^_^'
<Ashims> actually... if I switch to the nvidia driver, then open nvidia-settings will I be able to down the clock speed?
<goofrider> which driver, specifically?
<Ashims> I read somewhere that 400 worked better than the default 425
<Ashims> uh
<Ashims> latest
<Ashims> 7...something...
<goofrider> Ashims, i'd check the forums if I were u
<fsapo> btw.. can a windows machine read a rock ridge format dvd?
<fsapo> i dont have windows so i cant test it O_o
<goofrider> fsapo, I think so
<Darksun> Hmm, interesting!
<Darksun> cat /dev/hda > /dev/audio
<goofrider> fsapo, with 8.3 ISO 9960 filenames though
<goofrider> as far as I know
<Ashims> I lived on the nv news forums a while back when I was fixing my gf2
<fsapo> hum..
<Ashims> but...
<Ashims> I dunno... its not a lot of help
<goofrider> fsapo, http://cdrfaq.org/ http://dvdhelp.com/ and http://forums.doom9.org/ are good reources for CDR issues
<goofrider> fsapo, oh and hydrogenaudio.org as well
<goofrider> Ashims, I meant ubuntuforums.org
<fsapo> goofrider, thanx, i ve searched in google, but it just said that rock ridge is a linux system and joilet is windows.. but i m not sure if i can or cant read a rock ridge in windows :p
<Ashims> ah
<Ashims> yeah
<goofrider> fsapo, Windows will burn an ISO 9960 file system overlay on Joilet disc
<Ashims> I live there too these days
<Ashims> havent found much to help yet tho
<goofrider> and linux would also burn a ISO 9660 file system on rock ridge disk
<fsapo> goofrider, hum...
<goofrider> it's a file system overlay
<goofrider> joilet and rock ridge are both ISO 9960 "extensions"
<fsapo> hum
<goofrider> so there still has to be a ISO 9960 file system underneath it
<goofrider> the extended file system just maps to the underlying ISO 9960 file system
<goofrider> like how VAT long filenames on top of 8.3 FAT
<goofrider> VFAT***
<fsapo> hmm... so windows can read it..
<Ashims> hrmmm... I'l bbs... gonna try this throttling down the clock freq
<goofrider> yes, but only the ISO 9960 filenames
<goofrider> either 8.3 or 31 char
<fsapo> thats not a problem ;)
<goofrider> depends on how u burned it
<fsapo> burned with iso level 2
<fsapo> is 31 char i think
<goofrider> that's the best of my understanding of the isse
<fsapo> hehe.. thanx :)
<goofrider> np
<fsapo> lol.. k3b scared me
<goofrider> I used to spent a lot of time figuring out how to fix the joilet 64 char filename limits
<goofrider> so I knew way too much about CDFS
<fsapo> ust burned i dvd, and when checking for erros it just gave me a big ERROR written in red :(
<fsapo> but it was cause of the joilet haha
<goofrider> yeah... MS and their half-ass file systems
<goofrider> who want to hear a story?
<fsapo> hehehe
<fsapo> just tell it.. :)
<Darksun> goofrider, does it involve a robot called Rod?
<goofrider> so u guys know about the delay write errors with external firewire drives on XP?
<goofrider> anyways, sometimes delay write fails and the disk need to be remounted
<goofrider> maybe one or two corrupted files, big deal
<goofrider> but.. on MY firewire drive, the file it corrupted was... ahem.. $MFT and $SECURE
<goofrider> so I lost the whole damn filesystem
<rj-> nice
<Aemaeth> sweet
<fsapo> lol.. thats really a M$ error :)
<goofrider> I recovered all the data, reformatted, put the data back on, guess what, it happened AGAIN
<bdmp> anybody here ever synced a pocket pc with linux?
<goofrider> the firewire delay write issue is a KNOWN BUG too
<rj-> prelinking a entrie file system is a bad idea -- for me anyway.
<goofrider> rj-, it's an external drive. it's not prelinked
<rj-> goofrider: oh -- wasnt talking about your drive -- talking about mine.
<rj-> goofrider: i just un-prelinked -- trying to debug some problems in breezy
<rj-> :/!
<goofrider> what's even worst idea? System restore is on by default on all drives (including external ones), so my external drive gets WRITTEN as soon as I plug it in
<bdmp> Anybody ever set up Japanese languge input?
<goofrider> add the delay write bug, as out comes a stack of file corruption for just PLUGGING IN the drive
<goofrider> bdmp, there's a CJK input on ubuntuguide.org I think
<goofrider> CJK input** tutorial***
<goofrider> anyways </rant>
<bdmp> cool thanks
<goofrider> or 'tnar' in BASH i suppose
<fsapo> goofrider, have you ever tried to run gmailfs on ubuntu?
<goofrider> fsapo, not yet. I have enough crap on my gmail acct already
<goofrider> LOL
<goofrider> fsapo, y do u ask?
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Is it possible, to programatically have a key ("Enter", for example) pressed in X?
<fsapo> goofrider, cause i ve tried here and it doesnt work :(
<goofrider> hmm... is it packged in universe?
<fsapo> goofrider, yes it is...
<fsapo> goofrider, it just give me an error when trying to mount
<goofrider> fsapo, u do realize that it uses FUSE right?
<fsapo> goofrider, fuse?
<goofrider> which requires fuse userland utils and a kernel module
<fsapo> goofrider, hum.. i ll give it a try again someday hehe
<goofrider> sudo apt-get install fuse-utils fuse-source
<fsapo> goofrider, now i m really trying to find a solution to backup my emails in mozilla-thunderbird to gmail.. but i cant find any
<goofrider> then compile and install the kernel module by `sudo m-a a-i fuse`  (I think)
<goofrider> fsapo, have u think of using some mbox util + procmail to forward everything to gmail over SMTP?
<goofrider> Thunderbird just use mbox files I think, should be pretty easy to hack something together
<fsapo> goofrider, i dont understando about those e-mail stuff :(
<goofrider> if there isn't so tools that already does all that for u
<goofrider> fsapo, the idea is have a tool to read all the email in Thunderbird's data files (called mbox) and forward all of them to your gmail address
<fsapo> goofrider, hum...
<goofrider> it's pretty crude idea
<goofrider> but so is gmailfs for backup up your thunderbird email
<goofrider> I'd just use IMAP
<goofrider> fsapo, I use http;//fastmail.fm/
<goofrider> free/paid IMAP accounts
<fsapo> goofrider, the ideia is like.. forward the e-mails to gmail
<goofrider> accessible anywhere, u can check your email with Thunderbird anywhere u want and leave your email on the server
<goofrider> fsapo, that's what the mbox forward idea was
<fsapo> goofrider, yes... but i dont really know how all these stuff works :(
<goofrider> i don't have the specifics either, try google
<goofrider> i'll get u some pointers though
<goofrider> fsapo, wait... what do u use Thunderbird for?
<goofrider> what mail accounts are u checking? local mail?
<ivoks> where?
<fsapo> goofrider, i m checking mail for pop accounts.. i have 3 accounts.. i wanted to foward everything to gamil.. as a backup
<drummer> hey.. i've got a problem..... gimp keeps crashing on me when i try to copy
<drummer> is there a log anywhere i can look at.. or anyone have other ideas
<goofrider> fsapo, all I can tell u is, u can try to parse the indivdual mail from Thunderbird's mbox files, and forward all of them to gmail. but that kinda a bad idea cuz u'r forward EVERYTHING in Thunderbord everytime u do that, end up with lots of duplicates
<orty> hi when i boot ubuntu after installation it frezzes after hotplug somebody have a idea what i must do
<goofrider> drummer, `sudo grep -R gimp /var/log/*"
<fsapo> goofrider, hum...
<goofrider> fsapo, i think the more sensible solution is use fetchmail to fetch your POP3 mail and deliver them to your local mailbox and gmail acct at the same time
<goofrider> then just use Thunderbird to check the local mailbox (which all 3 of your POP acct would be delivered to)
<goofrider> orty, I heard the hotplugging issue a lot
<orty> somebody have a idea what i must do that ubuntu boot by me
<goofrider> orty, lemme check
<thenuke> 9
<goofrider> fsapo, read the doco about fetchmail. it's very popular
<capi> I'm having trouble sending mail upstream on Ubuntu server install using sendmail. I type `$ mail me@adress.com' and then fill out the rest, but I don't get it at my address. Do I have to edit the mail server config or something?
<fsapo> goofrider, ok, i ll take a look, :D
<ivoks> capi did you configure it?
<ivoks> capi did you set up your sendmail to use relayhost?
<goofrider> orty, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29589&highlight=hotplug+hang
<capi> ivoks, no, I haven't touched anything on the mail config. I've never set up a mail server before, so I'm a fish in cold water.
<goofrider> orty, u should boot into recovery mode and check /var/log/messages for errors, ACPI or APM can be the problem, and many other thingsd. search the forum. it's a pretty common problem
<Ericf> I try to log in to an ftp-server with the username 'wap.squishy.nl'. In terminal mode this goes fine, but when trying to do it with nautilus it says 'Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "ftp: www.squishy.nl".'. Loggin in to another server, with a name without dots, works fine. Could it be that nautilus has a problem with the dotted name?
<Ericf> Can anyone test logging in to an ftp server with nautilus with a dotted login-name?
<ivoks> capi uh...
<goofrider> Ericf,  it's connecting to ftp://www.squishy.nl/, not using it as the username
<ivoks> capi then you should check out some howto's and stuff...
<Ericf> goofrider: so it's ignoring the username!
<ivoks> capi postfix will be easier for you... IMHO, postfix is better then sendmail
<goofrider> Ericf, use Places-> connect to server
<pef> hello
<goofrider> Ericf, or ftp://username:password@www.squishy.nl/
<capi> ivoks, could you recomend some, or something I should google for. I'd search but I'm not sure what my `ultimate question' is.
<ivoks> capi do apt-get install postfix
<ivoks> capi it will ask you what kind of a server you are going to setup
<goofrider> capi, Postfix is much simpler to config
<ivoks> capi choose internet with smarthost
<goofrider> I <3 Postfix
<Ericf> goofrider: It does not work; I think I'll file a bug.
<bdmp> Hi, I have a video question.  I am watching a .avi file in Kaffiene.  There are the black bars at the top and the bottom like a widescreen movie. There is a flickering right where the bottom black line meets the video. Any way to fix that?
<ivoks> capi then just follow instuctions
<goofrider> Ericf, did u try Places->connect to server as well?
<capi> ivoks, doesn't postfix run on top of sendmail? So wouldn't I still need to get sendmail working. It's a dev server. I just need a mailserver so I can fully test my scipts. What is smarthost?
<goofrider> Postfix replaces SendMail
<Ericf> goofrider: yes, with and without the :password
<goofrider> they do not share any code
<ivoks> capi no... postfix is another mail server
<capi> ivoks, okay, what is smarthost?
<Ericf> but apparently it keeps ignoring the username
<goofrider> Postfix comes witha sendmail command for compatibility thouhg
<ivoks> capi that your ISP's mail server
<goofrider> Ericf, and Gftp works too, right?
<Ericf> goofrider, I'll try it
<Ericf> goofrider: at least command-line ftp worked, is that enough?
<ivoks> capi idea is that you write email, send it to your MTA (postfix, sendmail, exim, whatever...) and it then relays mail to ISP
<goofrider> true.
<ivoks> capi ISP then sends mail to the target
<goofrider> Ericf, file ahead. I'm not the boss.  :) just make sure u search bugzilla for dupes
<goofrider> I've file a number of useless bugs myself
<goofrider> LOL
<WW> Hello, world.
<Ericf> goofrider: of course ;)
<goofrider> WW, unexpected token at ,
<WW> off-topic and ignorant question: Some software (e.g. OpenOffice) anticipates words as you type.  Often times it even gets is right.  How do I "accept" the text when it is correct?  Is there some secret key to hit? (Tab doesn't work.)
<WW> s/is right/it right/
<goofrider> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<goofrider> j/k
<capi> ivoks, I have postfix installed, how do I turn smarthost on? A config file?
<Raskall> ahh.. Springtime. 1700/512 wireless access to the internet from my courtyard. my daugher sleeping in her stroller and my dog sniffing around all over while I happily surfs the net.. *sigh* Life's good.
<ivoks> capi /etc/postfix/main.cf
<ivoks> capi relayhost
<capi> ivoks, what do I want to enter for the relayhost value, right now it is blank
<k31th> if i had sausage and chips two days in a row would i be a bad person
<goofrider> Raskall, sounds like a good life.. as long as u know where your wife is
<Raskall> ahh.. I forgot: music streaming through gnump3d on my server.
<WW> (I feel so 'eighties asking that question, by the way.)
<Raskall> goofrider: she's asleep in our bed. :)
<k31th> johng: should i eat sausage and chips again
<goofrider> WW, and if I had an answer, I'd give it to u
<ivoks> capi smtp server of your ISP
<goofrider> WW,i can't quite figure out what u mean.. u mean in the file open dialog boxes?
<goofrider> k31th, sagauge and chips? that's NASTY
<goofrider> lol
<goofrider> breakfast of champions
<goofrider> WW, I don't think we had type-ahead in the 80s anyways
<WW> goofrider: No, just while typing text in my document.  For example, if I type "Mon", the OO guesses that the word is "Monday" and fills in "day" automatically.
<goofrider> so u can't be THAT far behind
<WW> Exactly, that's why I feel old.  Kids these days just *know* this stuff.
<goofrider> Ww,[enter] ?
<goofrider> Enter seems to work
<goofrider> u mean u haven't even tried the [Enter]  key b4 u come in here?
<WW> goofrider: Enter. Well, who'da thunk it.  Thanks.
<thisfred> goofrider: WW means autocompletion I think. Most useful in code-editors. Rarely is it implemented so that it is more useful than annoying (one reason offen being that there's no keyboard schortcut to accept) The most horrible example of this is text messaging on mobile phones/
<RudiLinux> Hi all. I have one question: how i disable keyboard preferences for user in gnome panel applet Keyboard indicator?
<ivoks> RudiLinux kill the exec bit on that program
<k31th> goofrider: not ansty its lusj :p
<goofrider> thisfred, well, usually tab completes it
<ivoks> RudiLinux and on setxkbmap
<goofrider> Enter for autocomplete is kinda conterinituitve
<fgr> hi all, what's the correct way to set locale to work with Farsi? what packages do i need?
<thisfred> goofrider, it should, or enter indeed, but you'd be surprised how often it doesn't. I now like it better to have an explicit autocomplete key, that can cycle through the options. Less waiting involved, at least perceived.
<ivoks> \sh this all should be..what?
<WW> Have a nice day, world.
<goofrider> fgr, `suo apt-get install language-support-fa`???
<goofrider> fgr, `sudo apt-get install language-support-fa`???
<capi> How do I send mail with Postfix? Is it the same as sendmail or do i need to use a different command?
<goofrider> capi, Postfix has a sendmail command
<goofrider> ok maybe this is a good time for me to go whack off
<capi> so `sendmail sender@send.com me@otheraddress.com' type message then press control-D?
<goofrider> no
<goofrider> sendmail -f my@address.com theotherperson@where.com
<goofrider> -f for the 'from' address
<fgr> goofrider, not workin correctly in firefox
<goofrider> capi, read the manpages for more options  :)
<goofrider> fgr, u'll have to remind me what your problem was
<goofrider> oh locale
<goofrider> i think Firefox use its own locale files
<goofrider> farsi is hungarian right?
<goofrider> pardon my ignorance
<fgr> goofrider, no, it is the iranian lang
<goofrider> lol
<goofrider> slap myself
<fgr> :-)
<goofrider> i don't see a farsi language pack for firefox
<evilgod692> yay, my first package dependancy issue... ubuntu 4.10 acroread...
<goofrider> it ight be bundled with another language though
<goofrider> short of making a fool of myself again, try `apt-cache search mozilla-firefox-locale` and see if anyone suits your need
<goofrider> evilgod692, what's unmet?
<goofrider> u know I really want to go whack off at some point
<evilgod692> goofrider: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.6.0) but 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 is to be install
<evilgod692> goofrider: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.6.0) but 2.4.10-1ubuntu1.1 is to be insta
<evilgod692> goofrider: and libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.8.1) but 1.6.0b-0ubuntu1 is to be insta
<goofrider> evilgod692, which acroread r u using?
<evilgod692> goofrider: trying to use apt-get to install acroread
<goofrider> if it's in warty universe it should depends on warty libs
<goofrider> evilgod692, u might wan't to file a bug report
<evilgod692> it's 4.10 of ubuntu... would they care?
<goofrider> evilgod692, u can also try to go apt-get -f install acroread and force the install
<evilgod692> sweet, i'll give that a try
<goofrider> evilgod692, each release is supported for 18 months I think
<goofrider> evilgod692, check apt-get's manpage for more --force optionas
<goofrider> fgr, did u find a firefox language pack that u can use?
<k4rp0r> just gott the ubuntu linux and working fucking well :D
<goofrider> thank god, not another question
<goofrider> j/k
<k4rp0r> :D
<goofrider> it's only my 2nd day in this channel, it feels like a full time job already
<k4rp0r> k
<kestas> I got networking working in pearpc :)
<kestas> <a href="http://img79.echo.cx/my.php?image=screenshot9qa.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img79.echo.cx/img79/5581/screenshot9qa.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>
<kestas> that was 2 hours well spent
<kev0r> http://www.zooass.com/games/neverland/neverland.swf
<Myrtti> I'd like to listen to some midis. Any easy way of doing it? I've downloaded several midiplayers.
<qs^chaoticoz> hey guys :>
<qs^chaoticoz> whats a good DVD player for ubuntu?
<Myrtti> bad idea to use irc as root :->
<Myrtti> bad idea to log in on the computer as root :->
<Myrtti> hope you haven't :-)
<kestas> Myrtti, you talking to me?
<kev0r> idd qs^chaoticoz only use root if you wanna change a setting
<kestas> nm
<qs^chaoticoz> i am not logged in as root atm
<qs^chaoticoz> ;o
<kev0r> only running irc as r00t :)
<qs^chaoticoz> wtf
<qs^chaoticoz> ;o
<Myrtti> indeed
<kev0r> let's tackel his stack
<qs^chaoticoz> D:
<kev0r> hehe smart move ;)
<kestas> is there any way to convert a hard disk to reiserfs from ext2?
<cha0s> you were right lol
<kestas> this 2gb limit is getting on my nerves
<cha0s> i was actually logged in as root :x
<cha0s> anyway..
<cha0s> whats a good DVD player for ubuntu?
<yccheok_> where is the dos2unix utilities in ubuntu?
<cha0s> and why cant i start the totem player? it says something like 'resource in use'
<yccheok_> cha0s: Mplayer
<paul_> im having a problem opening some items, like i can not open or install the updates. any ideas?
<cha0s> you got a link for me pls yccheok_ ?
<bdmp> hi, I am trying to install a deb that is a fix for a buggy Kaffeine with a dpkg -i command but I get this "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<bdmp> " any suggestions?
<snader> do you have synaptic running or something?
<bdmp> yup
<bdmp> thanks
<snader> :-)
<cha0s> anyone got a working link to mplayer please?
<bdmp> I installed bittorent with kynaptic too but I cant find it in the program list from the tool bar. Any suggestions?
<goofrider> bdmp, use the cmdline
<goofrider> or use gnome-btdownload
<bdmp> I already installed it
<goofrider> or azureus
<bdmp> is that a package
<goofrider> gnome-btdownload is installed by default I believe
<cha0s> true
<bdmp> doesn't aziureus need java? isn;t that a pain to set up?
<bdmp> I got kubuntu
<goofrider> bdmp, not at all. Ubuntuguide.org has instructions
<bdmp> thanks
<Myrtti> hm, any ideas how to listen to midis?
<fatordee> damn, I hope my hd didn't bork up :-\
<dead^> hi, all. how can I get the X-Chat show what's on my Xmms right now? do i need any plugins or can I get it manually?
<Myrtti> dead^: show where?
<goofrider> just install java-package, download sun's jdk (bin file), run make-jpkg, install the deb, that's it
<bdmp> are you talking to me goofrider?
<dead^> Myrtti show different #channels
<paul_> any ideas on how to manally install updates?
<dead^> *on
<Myrtti> that's evil, you know, don't you, dead^?
<goofrider> bdmp, mmmhmmm
<Myrtti> nobody really cares what you are listening to
<bdmp> thanks install the asaurus deb?
<Myrtti> and that's a cold fact
<dead^> Myrtti, umm... what??
<goofrider> paul_, `sudo apt-get update; apt get upgrade`
<bdmp> doesn't it have to be in the java path or some nonsense?
<paul_> ty
<goofrider> Myrtti, well he might want to do that in OTHER channels, other IRCnet
<goofrider> like the mp3 warez channles
<Myrtti> oh, I see
<Myrtti> lemme get some water, soap and towels
<Seveas> we don't support warez ;)
<Myrtti> I'm going to wash my hands
<goofrider> bdmp, no the sun jdk/jre
<Seveas> but there actually are legit uses for an xmms/xchat plugin
<dead^> Myrtti, yeh, my intention wasn't start flooding here what's on my Xmms
<Seveas> my mother uses it in one channel, there they appreciate it
<goofrider> bdmp, for Azureus, u can just unpack the tarball in your home directory and run the shell script and it'll just work
<teroedni> There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg
<teroedni> how do i fixe that?
<bdmp> no java?
<goofrider> as long as u have java installled, u might have to chnage a line or 2 in the sh script
<dead^> so how can I get it working?
<hellrazer> hi all i have a problem i need command 4 the console installing debin packages can someone give me a qick help?
<bdmp> ok thanks
<goofrider> hellrazer, it's `apt-get`
<bdmp> i'm sure i'll be back when i get confused again
<goofrider> bdmp, check ubuntuguide.org for instructions
<bdmp> thanks
<Myrtti> hm, no help on my midi problem?
<hellrazer> goofrider i dont know this command i mean i have installed them something lime install -dpkg filname or something like that
<yccheok_> cha0s: http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<goofrider> dead^, u should try xmms and xchat's website for specific plugins
<hellrazer> i just have forgotten the exact command
<medication> anyone have some suggestions for a avi player beside mplayer?
<Seveas> hellrazer, dpkg -i filename.deb
<yccheok_> cha0s: The instruction are will written, just follow and u will get what you want
<goofrider> medication, Totem, vlc
<yccheok_> medication: xine player
<medication> thanks goofrider
<medication> and yccheok_
<yccheok_> hi guys, anyone got idea on dos2unix?
<goofrider> Myrtti, try timidity for midi support
<medication> goofrider: i also wanted to say thanks for helping me the other day (i think weds.)
<Behemoth> hello
<Seveas> hi
<goofrider> hellrazer, dpkg -i yourfile.deb
<medication> i used the expert install method and set a static ip and everything installed perfectly
<goofrider> medication, sure np
<goofrider> glad to be of help
<Behemoth> I just installed Ubuntu and already am in love with it :D
<Behemoth> but I have a question
<Seveas> Behemoth, welcome aboard :)
<goofrider> Seveas, help i'm swamped
<Myrtti> goofrider: found it already
<Myrtti> Behemoth: confgrats
<Myrtti> -f
<goofrider> Myrtti, ok good. sorry for the slow response LOL
<Myrtti> goofrider: no, I just realized that I'm a jackass not trying google first
<Myrtti> so no hard feelings what so ever
<goofrider> no shit
<goofrider> LMAO
<hellrazer> goofrider i cannot install this package like this apt-get  skype_1.1.0.3-1_i386.deb
<Behemoth> when I was partitionning my hd for Ubuntu I forgot to create a swap partition, installed GParted, and now created it, question: just doing sudo swapon  /deh/hda5 enough to activate it or I need to do something else?
<goofrider> hellrazer, sudo dpkg -i skype_1.1.0.3-1_i386.deb
<Seveas> hellrazer, like some said before: dpkg -i skype...blabla...deb
<Myrtti> but I'm having a IRC-channel meet that I'm hosting, so nervousness might have something to do with it
<dead^> goofrider, yeah, but my original question was, can i get it done manually? i'm pretty sure that someone has done it. I just need to know what to type on X-Chats command list :/
<goofrider> Behemoth, swapon alone is enoough the time being
<mjr> Behemoth, that activates it until you reboot
<dead^> goofrider, sorry 'bout the dealy
<dead^> :D
<goofrider> Behemoth, u need to add a line in fstab for it to work at boot time everytime
<Seveas> Behemoth, you should put in in your fstab too
<Behemoth> Seveas, ok thanks, so swapon and fstab
<Seveas>  /dev/hda2       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Seveas> a line like that Behemoth
<Myrtti> dead^: you can't be searching for /me is now playing Weird Al - Windows 95
<CarlK> hellrazer - there are 2 "soft phones" you can install with apt-get
<Seveas> just make sure you specify the correct partition
<Behemoth> Seveas, ok will do
<goofrider> dead^, to be honest, freenode.net isn't that kind of IRC network where we know about these things
<Behemoth> Seveas, also Im using Gentoo too now and was wondering can I use same swap partition for both?
<goofrider> dead^, if anyone knows they sure would have volunteered the info
<Seveas> Behemoth, yes, without problems
<goofrider> dead^, try the mp3 related chs around here, maybe #xmms and #xchat????
<dead^> goofrider, well sorry, but really rare servers people use X-Chat
<CarlK> hellrazer - I think they are called kphone and linphone
<Behemoth> Seveas, perfect :D
<mjr> CarlK, also gnomemeeting
<goofrider> dead^, then more of a reason why u should check xchat's website/forum for the script. I'm sure they have it there
<CarlK> hellrazer - http://www.voip-info.org/tiki-index.php?page=Open%20Source%20VOIP%20Software
<k4rp0r> gotta go to smoke, cya
<dead^> goofrider, yeah, got it. I bother you no longer :D
<goofrider> and SPLphone as well
<k4rp0r> ::D LOL
<k4rp0r> cya
<goofrider> dead^, glad u found it
<Behemoth> Seveas, err was just creating partitions and GParted said that creation of partition was done on busy device or something, so I need to reboot and its all or do I need to boot like from a livecd then create partitions and then boot ubuntu and edit fstab and do swapon?
<goofrider> Behemoth, u'll have to boot using live cd
<trondd> Hi everyone! I can't put Gnome-blog on the panel, but I can use it from the menu. Any ideas?
<goofrider> then create the parition
<trondd> Behemoth: just be careful if you use swsusp2
<cha0s> anyone pls help me
<cha0s> i cannot start totem media player
<cha0s> says
<Behemoth> goofrider, so basically Gparted just did nothing even if I applied the disk changes?
<CarlK> goofrider - what pacakge has splphone ?
<cha0s> 'resource in use or not aviable' :/
<goofrider> Behemoth, not if you're modifyin gthe parition that's mounted
<trondd> Behemoth: if you suspend in gentoo and boot ubuntu, your suspend image will be gone...
<jacquesmerde> is there a bug with ubuntu for saving gnome screen resolutions, or am i just an idiot? is there a way to directly edit a text file?
<goofrider> CarlK, I don't think there's a package for it. I saw it on freshmeat.net :-/
<Behemoth> trondd, same with hibernate?
<CarlK> goofrider - got it.
<cha0s> anyone? :(
<goofrider> cha0s, did u install totem-gstreamer? or totem-xine?
<cha0s> well
<trondd> Behemoth: hmm, not shure... I just know that swsusp2 dumps the memory to the swap partition
<cha0s> the one which was installed by default :p
<Behemoth> goofrider, no Im just modifying /dev/dha I still have like 100 gig unpartitionned on it so my new swap partition is created right?
<goofrider> Behemoth, I meant, u can't modify the part table of phsyical disk drive if it's in use
<Behemoth> trondd, well Ill just avoid suspend and will only do full shutdowns :D
<goofrider> well, actually the comdline tools like sfdisk might do it
<Behemoth> goofrider, ok so Ill reboot and comeback with more questions :D
<trondd> Behemoth: then you shouldn't have any trouble
<goofrider> but certainly not gparted
<CarlK> goofrider - even if it could, i don't think anyone should modify a part table that is in use
<goofrider> cha0s, can u be any more specific about the error?
<cha0s> sorry
<cha0s> thats all it says
<cha0s> when trying to start it
<goofrider> CarlK, I agree
<cha0s> Error: Totem Video Player could'nt be started
<cha0s> Resource not aviable or in use
<cha0s> there's only an OK button
<bdmp> can some one tell me the command that will let me edit the fstab file?
<goofrider> I'll check to make sure totem-gstreamer is installed, not totem-xine
<cha0s> :o?
<goofrider> bdmp, gedit, vi, emacs, nano, pico
<bdmp> which one should i use?
<cha0s> i use nano
<cha0s> :>
<cha0s> easy
<cha0s> nano /etc/fstab
<bdmp> nano -w?
<bdmp> thanks
<goofrider> cha0s, and make sure u have all the gstreamer modules installed
<cha0s> which are ? :o
<goofrider> apt-cache search gstreamer
<goofrider> and take your pick
<cha0s> ok
<cha0s> thx :)
<cha0s> have to wait a bit tho
<cha0s> installing some big package :(
<goofrider> cha0s, not sure if it'll fix it but it might narrow things down a little
<cha0s> k
<cha0s> :)
<goofrider> am I the only one asking questions again?
<goofrider> fuck
<CarlK> anyone know if windows can use a swap partition for swap?
<goofrider> CarlK, windows use a swapfile
<goofrider> a file that must be in an NTFS or FAT32 partition
<CarlK> goofrider - yeah, thats what I am trying to deal with
<mjr> CarlK, well, you could format it as fat and put in a swapfile when you halt/reboot your linux box, and recreate it as a swap partition on bootup
<goofrider> CarlK, u can create a swapfile in a FAT32 partition for linux
<goofrider> instead of a sap partition
<mjr> and what goof said
<CarlK> goofrider - thats the answer I needed
<goofrider> but then, the linux/windows swap file wil be always there, taking room
<goofrider> so it doesn't help much
<CarlK> goofrider - not if I rm it on Linux boot
<goofrider> CarlK, windows will create a swap file only when it's needed if u select "let windows manage swap space"
<goofrider> so in theory, u can use create/remove the linux swap file when needed
<goofrider> and let windows create its by itself
<goofrider> put that in your init/shutdown script if u feel like it  LOL
<goofrider> but no gurantees. I'm just telling u what I know
<CarlK> nothing funny - that was my plan
<goofrider> report back your findings. I'm sure it'll help others as well
<CarlK> but I think I know a flaw: when a box hibernates, i bet it expects the swap to still be there
<resiak> Solution: don't hibernate!
<goofrider> CarlK, not sure how linux deal with that. Windows use a **separate** file for hibernation
<goofrider> independant of the swap file
<CarlK> resiak - but that means Ihave to wait for it to shut down and then restart
<mjr> CarlK, and I think the standard software suspend code in the kernel actually requires a swap _partition_ for hibernation to work
<goofrider> CarlK, I think I remember that as well
<mjr> (the swsusp2 code which is available separately might've lifted that restriction)
<goofrider> CarlK, are u really that low on HDD space?
<CarlK> goofrider - yes, but I would think when the OS wakes up from hibernation, it will be pretty pissed off if I have rm'ed it's swap file
<goofrider> or r ujust a cheap bastard?
<mjr> anyway, all software suspend implementations for linux do use swap space for doing their thing
<Seveas> goofrider, language...
<resiak> CarlK: And it takes about a minute ... so?
<goofrider> I'm j/k
<goofrider> :)
<CarlK> resiak - i wish it was only a min
<resiak> CarlK: How old is your laptop?
<resiak> s/laptop/computer/
<CarlK> resiak - about a year
<goofrider> CarlK, seriously, let them have dedicated swap dpace
<resiak> CarlK: ...and it takes more than a minute to boot? What are you running on it?
<CarlK> resiak - XP
<Aemaeth> night all
<resiak> CarlK: Ewwwwwwwww
<resiak> CarlK: But you weren't talking about removing Windows' swap.
<CarlK> yeah - I would do 2000, but it is handy using the nifty rescue CDs to just install/patch/whaterver
<goofrider> resiak, older laptop drives can be really slow
<CarlK> resiak- I was when I was thinking of having bot OS's use the same partitinon
<goofrider> CarlK, let linux have it's swap and let windows manage its (which will be 0 when it shutsdown)
<resiak> goofrider: This isn't an older laptop.
<goofrider> CarlK, no no no don't do that
<CarlK> goofrider - yeah, thats my plan now
<goofrider> CarlK, it can't be that slow
<goofrider> CarlK, is this an DHCP issue?
<goofrider> or hotplug?
<goofrider> both of them can stall the boot process
<CarlK> goofrider - linux boots up about 5x as fast as XP
<CarlK> and I haven'
<goofrider> CarlK, and u may wanna try init-ng if u feel experimental
<CarlK> and I haven't dumped that much into the XP side
<goofrider> CarlK, so XP boots slow?
<CarlK> goofrider - Linux is fine - it is stop/starting XP
<CarlK> right
<goofrider> CarlK, well, then u should be hibernating XP then, not linux
<CarlK> arg.  yes, but if I hibernate XP, the boot into linux and rm the XP swap file, XP is goiing to be pretty pissed off when it wakes up
<goofrider> and like I said, XP use it's own hiberate.sys file (same size as phyiscal RAM), separate from the pagefile.sys
<flevour> hi all
<goofrider> athen don't remote XP's swap when it hibernates?
<goofrider> how hard is that?
<goofrider> s/remote/remove/
<CarlK> goofrider what a great idea!
<goofrider> u can't be THAT low on HDD space if it's NOT an older laptop
<flevour> i have problems configuring my printer throught cups. after i configure it i cant print even the test page
<goofrider> and if u're not running a lot of apps, Windows will create NO SWAPSACE (if u tell it to manage itself)
<vigilanty> can anyone tell me why i can't run certain applications that i just recently installed?
<goofrider> CarlK, in fact, if u logout (not shutdown) b4 hibernate, I bet the swap on Windows will reuce to a mangable size
<vigilanty> i've just installed fceu (nes emulator), and quake 2.  Neither of which will work.
<krazykook> well breezy is almost ready
<goofrider> vigilanty, elaborate on "not work" please?
<sproingie> breezy ready?  in what sense?
<flevour> can anyone help me debugging this situation?
<krazykook> only took about 15 mods and now the basics are working except for apache...so one more problem to go
<vigilanty> well, i click applications, run, type the app name, and it just doesn't work.
* sproingie heard it wouldnt be june that the mass dbus breakage gets fixed
<vigilanty> no starting (appname) on the toolbar or anything.
<sproingie> wouldnt be til june that is
<goofrider> flevour, do u see it un the printer panel? is it USB or network printer?
<krazykook> sproingie: well i found that libdb4.2 is actually better than 4.3
<krazykook> to rebuild all of gnome with
<goofrider> vigilanty, maybe the app has a different name?
<krazykook> and now all the basics are working except for apache
<vigilanty> well, it's the name that was used when installing thru synaptic.
<goofrider> vigilanty, not always
<flevour> goofrider: parallel printer. i see it in the printer panel. i was not sure gnome app was working ok, so i activated the http admin version
<sproingie> both gnome and kde are seriously hosed in breezy's current state.  i sure wouldnt use it unless your apt kung fu is strong
<vigilanty> and when typing in the run menu, it finishes the correct name for me.
<sproingie> mine isn't.  so i'm kinda stuck
<krazykook> sproingie: not any more.
<vigilanty> but I'm listening.
<goofrider> vigilanty, dkpg -L packagename for all files installed by a package. look for what's in /usr/bin
<vigilanty> ok
<vigilanty> one sec.
<dataw0lf|w> Advice: if you don't know what you're doing, don't dist-upgrade to unstable.
<krazykook> krazykook: you just have to recompile quite a bit of stuff....but it is basically working now except for apache
<sproingie> krazykook: when was that fixed?  still broken for me
<vigilanty> there is nothing in there.
<goofrider> vigilanty, not all apps have a menu item either. installing the 'menu' package will show u more apps in the menu
<krazykook> sproingie: well i am working on it now...but i had to rebuild all the basics first
<krazykook> sproingie: so now i can concentrate on apache
<vigilanty> unh hunh
<zoddan> can somone help me with this problem?, http://zoddan.mine.nu/linux/kismet.log
<vigilanty> well, guide me o great one.
<krazykook> but i tell you there is a serious problem with the latest firefox versions
<krazykook> they knock out half the gnome platform
<krazykook> i had to go back to 1.02
<goofrider> flevour, did u try printing a test page from the print control panel? try that and checl /var/log/cups for errors
<zoddan> anyone? :(
<vigilanty> goofrider, what am i supposed to do then?
<goofrider> vigilanty, sorry dpkg -L packagename
<Raskall> when did/do they start sending out ubuntu cd's?
<vigilanty> well, i haven't found it in a package for download anywhere
<goofrider> zoddan, what did u install?
<krazykook> well i have pared ubuntu down to only 20 gigs now for the basics....much less than the 80gigs for gentoo
<zoddan> goofrider: gkismet
<vigilanty> well, i did for quake, but not fceu.
<goofrider> zoddan, Debian packages are prohibit to install to /usr/local
<goofrider> zoddan, did u install from source/3rd-party?
<zoddan> no
<projectmayhem> hey
<zoddan> ./root/gkismet
<vigilanty> i'll try quake.
<krazykook> and still with only 20gigs have managed to keep the important dev files for the basics
<zoddan> goofrider: what do i need to change ?
<vigilanty> i'll have to get back with someone later on about fceu i guess.
<goofrider> vigilanty, quake wouldn't be in dpkg
<vigilanty> trying it now.
<goofrider> vigilanty, quake wouldn't be in dpkg's database since it's not packaged by Ubuntu, obiously
<vigilanty> hmmm
<vigilanty> so what is quake2-3.20-glibc-i386-unknown-linux2.0.tar.gz
<vigilanty> ?
<krazykook> now if i can find a cheap blue laser....well breezy might be distributable on a 25gig single dvd
<zoddan> goofrider: do i have to apt something ?
<goofrider> zoddan, u need to modify the Makefile to suit the system, try to look for a DEB as well b4 u install from source
<zoddan> b4 ?
<krazykook> but the real problem is the cost of the blue laser media
<dataw0lf|w> vigilanty: a compressed and archived file, use tar zxvf quake2-... etc to uncompress and unpack it
<goofrider> zoddan, no, it looks like the Makefile or shell script is broken and u need to customize it. I can't help u with that, it's a rather tedious process
<krazykook> i checked around and the costs of the media are astronomical
<goofrider> b4=before
<krazykook> at this time
<zoddan> goofrider:  just move the gkismet dir to source/ ?
<vigilanty> ok
<goofrider> zoddan, just got google for a gkismet DEB package
<goofrider> just go**
<zoddan> goofrider: there is no deb packgage
<goofrider> if none's avail, alien an RPM
<vigilanty> done.
<vigilanty> now what?
<zoddan> goofrider: no RPM either
<goofrider> zoddan, if u have trouble with installing from source, u need to ask the ppl who publish the source in the first place
<vigilanty> it put all the stuff on my desktop!!
<flevour> goofrider: result: printers tries to print a lot of blank pages, except the first that is filled with stuff like "/usr/share/doc/capplets"
<zoddan> goofrider: dunno who that is
<krazykook> i am just totally amazed at how fast this ubuntu is......nearly as fast as my best optimizations on gentoo
<goofrider> I don't know what gkismet's dependancies are, what the limitation is, and where it install files
<krazykook> it is incredibly fast after prelinking on a slow p4
<zoddan> goofrider: http://gkismet.sourceforge.net/
<krazykook> abi comes up in less than 1 second
<zoddan> goofrider: ??
<goofrider> zoddan, right, go to their forum/mailing and ask for help there
<goofrider> search their forum and mailing list
<krazykook> and about 2 seconds for gnumeric
<goofrider> I can't know about every software on the planet
<krazykook> this thing is incredibly fast for a slow processor
<zoddan> goofrider: fuckup forum
<zoddan> goofrider: ho can i fix it ?
<goofrider> flevour, I really don't know the specifc cups error, please search ubuntuforums.org and cups's forum.. sorry i can't be more helpful
<vigilanty> the damn readme of it is set up for a windows machine.
<krazykook> blender comes up in less than 1 second
<vigilanty> guide on installation tells me to run setup.exe, or go into the start menu...
<zoddan> goofrider: can you look at the makefile ?
<krazykook> i can't believe how well ubuntu optimized their i386 compilations
<goofrider> vigilanty, zoddan  please stop coming in here and ask for help for 3rd-party source packges
<projectmayhem> can someone help me install ActiveX plugin for firefox? i wanted to install half-life 2
<goofrider> I can't help u, because I don't know about what they do
<zoddan> goofrider: ?
<zoddan> if you know linux you know whats wrong with the script
<goofrider> projectmayhem, activeX is Windows-only, try to look for a comparable Mozilla plugin as a replacement
<Stefan> hi
<space_oddity> we
<zoddan> anyone here that knows how to setup kismet ?
<Stefan> i'm having one problem: i need to get the module "fcdsl" loaded at system startup with some parameters and i created a /etc/modprobe.d/fcdsl with "options ...." inside
<projectmayhem> goofrider i know, its just the cedega website said i needed some activeX plugin to make steam work...
<flevour> goofrider: thanks anyway
<Stefan> after "update-modules" and restart, the options are not overtaken
<goofrider> vigilanty, zoddan and please don't install from source if you don't know what it does, it's dangerous. and you can't possibly expect us to be able to help u with software we know nothing about
<Stefan> as if it wasn't read
<Stefan> any help for this?
<zoddan> goofrider:  if you don't know what it does ?
<zoddan> goofrider: i know what it does
<zoddan> goofrider: it is a GUI for kismet
<goofrider> projectmayhem, they maybe talking about crossover plugins (or whatever it;s name is) it's commercial product to run ActiveX on Linux
<projectmayhem> ok thx goofrider
<Stefan> what about creating /etc/modules.conf? could this help?
<goofrider> zoddan, I fgured that.
<zoddan> goofrider so whats the problem :P
<zoddan> ubuntu sucks for laptops, thats  the problem :P
<Darksun> zoddan, why so?
<goofrider> zoddan, u think I get paid for this?
<goofrider> WTF
<krazykook> glom takes about 3 seconds to bring up the entire sample database....but uh i have no idea how to use it....glom needs some documentation for its latest reporting capabilities
<Darksun> Works OK on mine, so far
<zoddan> goofrider: no ?
<Stefan> or has anyone here already set up a fritcard under ubuntu?
<zoddan> Darksun: worse ACPI/APM support ever and WLAN support
<Fator_Dee> zoddan: you would get much better help from those who made that GUI
<krazykook> but overall it is incredibly fast
<cha0s> wow
<Tolaris> Hi all
<cha0s> compiling mplayer takes ages :x
<zoddan> Fator_Dee: good, you can try to find them
<goofrider> cha0s, y r u compiling mplayer?
<goofrider> there are DEBs
<cha0s> well
<cha0s> im following that instructions onthat page
<Fator_Dee> zoddan: why me? it's you who has the problem
<Darksun> WLan support is OK, and WLan isn't really laptop only :P
<Tolaris> I'm pulling my hair out here - how do you edit menus in gnome-panel in Hoary?
<zoddan> Fator_Dee: dont whine about it then
<zoddan> i know that
<goofrider> zoddan, and demanding help from us is gonna help?
<Tolaris> None of the online docs appear to be correct with the build of gnome-panel Hoary has
<CarlK> goofrider - ya know, the internet page, the one you see in your browser when you go to the web
<Baznoid> install a menu editor
<krazykook> Tolaris: well i finally got menu-editor working a little on ubuntu
<goofrider> zoddan, how are we supposed to know anything about their software more than they do?
<Tolaris> menu-editor seems pretty broken
<projectmayhem> to install steam, do i just run the installer in cedega?
<zoddan> goofrider yes
<Tolaris> I really just want to know where the hell the underlying files are
<goofrider> Tolaris, install the 'smeg' package from hoary-backports
<zoddan> goofrider: just guessing now but your a linux n00b ?
<goofrider> http;//backports.ubuntuforums.org
<krazykook> Tolaris: well i have that written down somewhere...seems like xdg
<Tolaris> smeg & xdg ... searching
<goofrider> zoddan, not any more of a n00b than u r
<krazykook> Tolaris: but after you do a reboot...menu-editor works better
<goofrider> at least I
<zoddan> goofrider: good
<goofrider> at least I'm getting things done
<zoddan> goofrider: then you can solve this
<Tolaris> strange that a reboot would affect it
<Baznoid> Tolaris check the unofficial faq page at http://ubuntuguide.org/
<krazykook> Tolaris: yes it was strange...but it began to work better after i did a reboot
<goofrider> zoddan, no I can't help u with a 3rd-party sourcve package
<alexandre> hi
<goofrider> enough is enough
<zoddan> goofrider: can you tell me how i setup my wlan so it connects at boot ?
<alexandre> i'm looking for a soft to o symbolic calculus
<jaggi> is there a gui version of aptitude (or any other package management program)
<CarlK> goofrider - no, you solve this now!
<goofrider> zoddan, i'll try and answer that one then
<Baznoid> Tolaris http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<Tolaris> baznoid: thanks, I searched the guide pretty well
<krazykook> alexandre: try am.tgz
<CarlK> goofrider - you feel good that we bring you our problems
<Tolaris> menu-editor doesn't work properly
<Tolaris> or rather, it doesn't appear to let me edit or do anything
<Tolaris> smeg works though
<krazykook> Tolaris: well i have used it for some things
<Tolaris> goofrider, thanks for that
<jaggi> Tolaris, want to edit menus?
<jaggi> add a prog?
<goofrider> zoddan, i know there's a wifi manager in ubuntu, I'll find it, OK???
<CarlK> jaggi - System, Admin, Synaptic pacake manager
<goofrider> Tolaris, no. glad to be of help
<zoddan> goofrider: ok !
<CarlK> pancake manager?
<Tolaris> jaggi: yes I do
<goofrider> CarlK, well I know i like it when *I* get help, so I'm just giving back what I can
<Tolaris> but what I really want to do is understand the underlying file structer that drives the menus
<Tolaris> all the documents online refer to vfolders, etc - none of those exist on my system
<CarlK> goofrider - I know, just teasing you.... or more teasing the ones that are expecting a bit much of you
<goofrider> Tolaris, try the gnome-doc , debain-policy, etc.
<krazykook> someone needs to print up some docs on how people can use glom
<goofrider> CarlK, well then help me!!!!
<jaggi> Tolaris, just had to add Opera the other day... see /usr/share/applications
<CarlK> goofrider - i told someone ablut the pancake manager.... ;)
<krazykook> and also some docs on how to get macros working on gnumeric
<jaggi> took a while.. the menu editing of Nautilus didn't work for me, as I couldn't get to the applications:/// url it said should work.
<Tolaris> that explains the links, Jaggi, thanks
<Tolaris> what defines the folders in the menu?
<jaggi> there's also the applnk dirs, etc, but this one seemed to be the only one which worked
<Tolaris> for instance, "Programming" appears to really be called "Development", which is a bit odd for hand-editing files
<jaggi> take a look at a known file in the dir.. see the xchat file in that dir
<cha0s> now
<Tolaris> yes, applications:/// is no good for me as well
<deepspring> upgrading firefox to 1.0.4 is simply a matter of running the install and overwriting the /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox folder with the new one... isn't it
<cha0s> how can i play DVD's with mplayer?
<krazykook> well gaim has a file transfer option and i would like to see if i can upload anything with it
<jaggi> CarlK, it made me hungry for them too :)
<krazykook> does anybody have gaim running to try to download a file from me
<snader> cha0s: mplayer dvd://1
<goofrider> zoddan, u still there?
<goofrider> zoddan, try this guide  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<zoddan> goofrider: i have added it to interfaces but that did nothing
<zoddan> goofrider: i have done that
<CarlK> cha0s - you may need to read  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zoddan> goofrider: its not helping
<krazykook> nobody in here is running gaim
<goofrider> oh have u
<jaggi> my laptop's touchpad scroll areas are way out of control.. like half the touchpad will do the scroll.. :)
<deepspring> I'm running gaim
<cha0s> snader
<cha0s> it says
<goofrider> zoddan, any u installed the appropiate wfi drivers?
<cha0s> Playing dvd://1.
<cha0s> but i see nothing :o
<krazykook> deepspring: ok let me try to send you a short file to see if it is any better than irc
<deepspring> hahaha
<zoddan> goofrider: i use Prism54 drivers
<deepspring> I'm using xchat for irc though :p
<cha0s> snader : now it said libdvdread: Could not open device with libdvdcss.
<goofrider> and u installed the wireless-tools package?
<zoddan> goofrider: yes
<cappe> Im having deep problems guys =/ I changed my user and root password yesterday late in the night, now i am trying to get in to my system and I can't remember the password =/ is this problem solvable in any way? I have the Ubuntu-cd..
<goofrider> no WEP, right?
<zoddan> goofrider: no
<zoddan> goofrider: i have 128Bit WEP
<CarlK> cappe - when you boot, hit ESC to get to the grub menu, then pick (rescue mode)
<krazykook> deepspring: how do you send a file in gaim
<goofrider> u might want to try static IP, first of all
<Tolaris> wow, I am feeling much love for SMEG now.  :)
<goofrider> zoddan, get DHCP out of the problem
<cappe> ok.. I have done that once.. but it wants the root pass for mentanace..
<zoddan> goofrider: ?
<jaggi> cappe, used to be able to boot the linux kernel with the "single" option added as a kernel arg, but my modern grub doesn't seem to allow it.. however, I read you can pass a 1 as an additional argument (instead of single) .. it didn't work for me but it might for you.. :)
<deepspring> talk to a use and click the floppy disk icon on the bottom of the chat window
<zoddan> goofrider: nothing wrong with the DHCP
<snader> ow sorry cha0s, don't know that error message
<deepspring> user*
<krazykook> deepspring: let me try to im you in gaim and see if a send file option is there
<CarlK> cappe- rats - I thought that didn't bother with a login
<cha0s> k :/
<goofrider> zoddan, well if u can get a DHCP IP, then what's the problem?
<deepspring> krazykook, I'm in xchat
<Behemoth> can I compile ubuntu kernel myself or does it use some genkernel equivalent?
<deepspring> krazykook, I only use gaim for msn and icq
<CarlK> cappe - plan B - hit escape, then selelect (rescue mode) but don't hit enter, hit E for edit
<zoddan> goofrider: i just told you
<goofrider> Behemoth, use make-kpkg
<zerokarmaleft> Behemoth, look into make-kpkg
<CarlK> cappe - and give me a sec to figure out exactly what to do next...
<zoddan> goofrider: linux is not setting up my WLAN at boot, so i have to do i manually
<krazykook> deepspring: oh...that won't do much good....i am trying to test the file transfer in gaim out since xchat doesn't work
<goofrider> oh oh right
<krazykook> nobody is using gaim
<goofrider> so at least it works
<cappe> CarlK: ok, cool :)
<deepspring> lol
<projectmayhem> i use gaim
<krazykook> projectmayhem: ok let me try to im you
<Behemoth> is it installed by default or do I apt-get install it first?
<projectmayhem> ok my IM is swimflugel12
<projectmayhem> aim
<jaggi> carlk, read my line for info on the single/1 kernel option
<zoddan> goofrider: well dah
<CarlK> jaggi - how far up?
<zoddan> goofrider: pain in the ass to do it everytime i boot
<jaggi> 30?
<jaggi> 30 lines.. my very previous line :)
<zerokarmaleft> Behemoth, apt-cache policy kernel-package
<goofrider> Behemoth, kernel-helper is the package i think
<CarlK> jaggi- got it.  yeah, there are a few ways... I'' figure oune
<zerokarmaleft> Behemoth, don't think it's installed by default
<goofrider> Behemoth, yes, kernel-package
<Behemoth> synopsis is installed by default right?
<goofrider> zoddan, I wish I can be more helpful but I think you're better off asking Google or come back later when someone knows wifi comes in. I'm just gonna waste time googling like u'll bedoing yourself
<Behemoth> lol Im lost in this distro and its supposed to be easy :D lol used Gentoo for too long
<Behemoth> now look for difficult solutions for easy problems :D
<goofrider> zoddan, but I don't see y u can use a custom /etc/init.d/ script to do what u want
<goofrider> y u can't****
<zoddan> goofrider: i have dont that
<goofrider> Behemoth, just read the manpages in kernel-package
<Behemoth> goofrider, is it gui or terminal?
<goofrider> zoddan, well try that, cause that's what I'm doing for u and I can't do that while I can help others
<goofrider> Behemoth, it's a console tool
<zoddan> goofrider: been there done that
<Behemoth> goofrider, ok and it reqs gcc ... kubuntu is binary so I wont need to wait for 3 hours for gcc to install right? (man Gentoo brainwashed me :D)
<zoddan> goofrider: not working
<goofrider> Behemoth, check the Debian manuals too, they may have manuals on how to build kernel packges. u compile your custom kernel, then run make-kpkd and it builds a DEB for u, then u install it like any package : dpkg -i yourkernel.deb
<goofrider> zoddan, that's really odd
<cha0s> whats the cmd to mount a drive again?
<zoddan> goofrider: tell me about it
<cappe> g2g i guess i will reinstall it all later or something
<dataw0lf|w> mount
<goofrider> mount -t  /dev/hda1 /mnt/yourdir
<dataw0lf|w> Next!
<goofrider> mount   /dev/hda1 /mnt/yourdir
<cha0s> thx
<Behemoth> goofrider, thing is half of my hardware is not detected so I wanted to mess in the kernel to make it work, or is there another way in ubuntu?
<yarr> is there a way to configure gnome to not pass through clicks on focus?  Or, is it still possible to use Sawfish as the window manager?
<goofrider> Behemoth, u shouldn't have to mess with the kernel. What hardware is it not detecting?
<goofrider> yarr, check the mouse control panel
<CarlK> cha0s - mount something somewhere
<goofrider> yarr, install sawfish, it should shows up in the "sessions" menu when u login
<Behemoth> firewire port, videocard, usb hds, firewire burner, pci bus and touchpad
<goofrider> Behemoth, is hotplug running?
<yarr> goofrider, ahhh I have to log back in, thanks a lot!  Btw, there's nothing there for it under the mouse controls.
<CarlK> Behemoth - pci bus?
<goofrider> Behemoth, hotplug is responsbile for firewire drives, usb drives, etc.
<goofrider> Behemoth, there's a touchpad drive in apt/synatpic
<Behemoth> CarlK, basically lspci states that pci bus and isa bus are unknown, but its ati
<goofrider> Behemoth, video cards need to be fixed depending on model. make sure u install the video drivers, then do xorgconif
<goofrider> xorgconfig
<Behemoth> goofrider, hotplug is working cause my usb mouse and webcams are detected
<Behemoth> webcam*
<CarlK> cappe - almost there....
<Behemoth> goofrider, is there a good guid for hardware setup I could read?
<Behemoth> guide*
<cappe> CarlK: k:)
<goofrider> always consult wiki.ubuntulinux.org ubuntuguide.org and ubuntuforums.org
<projectmayhem> anyone here have experience with cedega?
<CarlK> cappe - select the kernel line, hit E again, a the end of the line, add (space) init=/bin/bash
<CarlK> cappe - then enter, then B for boot
<goofrider> Behemoth, did u install file system drivers? like NTFS (if u need them to read the external drives)
<CarlK> should be at a # prompt in about 5 seconds
<Behemoth> godsmoke, DOH!!! ok that was dumn on my behalf
<yarr> hmm, sawfish is not listed under Session
<goofrider> :-P
<goofrider> yarr, yeah I think I remember that sawfish is not under session
<Behemoth> lol all my external hds are ntfs ... and its the only thing that I didnt install LOL
<goofrider> yarr, BTW your mouse problem can be fixed in System->Preference->Windows
<goofrider> Behemoth, ok gr8 now stop wasting my time
<goofrider> Behemoth, ;)
<goofrider> that's funny though
<goofrider> it's ok we all get spacey sometimes
<Tolaris> What do people use to remap special keys on their laptops/keyboards?
<Tolaris> I'm using hotkeys under X
<yarr> goofrider, no it can't, I want to prevent passing a click unless the window already has focus
<goofrider> yarr, search ubuntuforums.org to see if anyone else is using Sawfish, maybe there's an answer for u already there
<Tolaris> but I'm thinking I'd like something running at the console
<yarr> goofrider, I'll double check there, thanks a lot!
<CarlK> cappe - I am able to run passwd, but it gives me errors... I think something is missing
<BlackHand> Hi
<Behemoth> ok thanks for all ur help :D think I will be back later for more :D
<CarlK> cappe - / is mounted rw, but touch x says "Read Only File system"
<nobile> hello
<guest857> ubuntu rulez, woody sucks
<BlackHand> a quick question i can install ubuntu using another distro (Knoppix for example) via debootstrap ?
<nobile> I am about to install ubuntu
<CarlK> anyone know what "we" need to do?
<foxiness> nobile, hi
<nobile> I am really new to all of this
<CarlK> BlackHand - what is debootstrap?
<nobile> hi foxiness
<goofrider> BlackHand, yes, most certainly
<nobile> a friend told me that ubuntu was really nice to use
<nobile> is there anything I need to know to install ubuntu?
<Darksun> nobile, provided nothing goes wrong it's nice :P
<cappe> CarlK: omg it worked!! gr8 dude! cheers, u saved my day :)
<nobile> =)
<BlackHand> CarlK: a way to create a debian from scratch
<Tolaris> Ubuntu is really good for installing linux.  :)
<goofrider> nobile, u can download the livecd and try it to make sure your hardware is supported
<dcraven> nobile: Take everything you've learned from using Windows and forget it ;P
<Tolaris> 90% of things just work right off the CD.
<foxiness> nobile, bdcareful
<CarlK> cappe - are you sure?  it is't working for me
<cappe> worked here:)
<nobile> I have used linux before, I had fedora, but I really didn't like it
<BlackHand> goofrider: i need to setup a remote machine now and i like to install ubuntu, the person in the other side will boot with a LiveCD, setup ssh, i cna use debootstrap to install ubuntu then ?
<nobile> that is why I am trying to use ubuntu
<CarlK> BlackHand - like creating your own CD, or starting with a very base system and then installing packages ?
<cappe> ops :D it didn't :P
<cappe> lol
<dcraven> nobile: All will go well.
<foxiness> nobile, there are somthing on installer if u just press enter ill destroy your all partition
<CarlK> cappe - yeah.. try touch x
<cappe> authentication token lock busy :P
<nobile> =O
<nobile> so I don't press enter?
<foxiness> nobile, im like u old user of fedora
<goofrider> CarlK, u r a patient man
* dcraven glares at foxiness
<CarlK> cappe - you can't write (at least I can't)
<cappe>  but then it is just to use rw in the line right?
<nobile> yeah, when I got fedora, I ruined the windows partition, somehow, I still dunno how
<Tolaris> nobile - if you have run any Linux before and if your PC has fairly standard hardware, try Ubuntu.  It's the easiest to desktop Linux to install and manage to date, in my opinion.
<nobile> =P
<CarlK> cappe - i du no... I am not sure why it is RO...
<BlackHand> Carlk: very base system and install packages way
<dcraven> nobile: I think what foxiness means, is that when you get to the part where you chose and/or format partitions, pay attention to what you are doing and read the messages.
<goofrider> CarlK, what's the issue now?
<nobile> ok, I'm gonna install it, if anything goes bad, I'll come back =P
<nobile> ok
<nobile> yes
<nobile> thanks!
<nobile> bye bye ^_^
<CarlK> BlackHand - as far as I know, no.  but you can get close to that
<dcraven> nobile: Come back anyways to tell us how it went!
<foxiness> nobile, on yesterday my frind destroy all partiton by this erase all >>>> stuff
<cappe> CarlK: it worked now :)
<cappe> good stuff
<CarlK> goofrider - cappe and I booted  with kerlen .... init=/bin/bash, and now ... magic happend.
<goofrider> CarlK, debootstrap is a self-contained statically linked program (very small) that download and install a minimal DEbian system in a chroot, then u chroot to it, apt-get distro-upgrade and u have a full working system
<CarlK> cappe - what did you do?
<cappe> changed the boot-line that contained ro with rw
<CarlK> cappe - good one
<PhantomFreak> Hello again! How do you manually change the settings in X11...?
<cappe> :)
<kutucape> PhantomFreak, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dcraven> PhantomFreak: You can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<goofrider> CarlK, cappe but it shouldn't be a big deal
<goofrider> PhantomFreak, xorgconfig
<foxiness>  c y all l8r , time to go
<goofrider> PhantomFreak, xorgconfig is a helper program, it's easier
<CarlK> BlackHand - the ubuntu setup is about that simple - so if they can do what you described, they can just install from the Ubuntu Install CD
<goofrider> CarlK, cappe changed the boot line where? in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<goofrider> or fstab?
<yonil> How do i check a package version ?
<cappe> ubuntu rules:)
<dcraven> Any poor saps in here wanna test the first tarball of my new project?
<CarlK> goofrider - boot, E for edit, eidt, boot.
<PhantomFreak> xorgconfig: Thanks!
<ShaneAu> 'Ello hello
<goofrider> CarlK, BlackHand knows about Debootstrap, so I'm sure he's very familiar with Debian installer
<cappe> cya guys
<dcraven> yonil: synaptic will tell you
<goofrider> CarlK, and u mounted / rw? big deal
<ShaneAu> How can I change iptable rules, I think it's stuffing up traceroutes :(, Firestater did it.
<goofrider> ShaneAu, first, do firestarter -p, which stops it
<goofrider> as well as flush iptables rules
<CarlK> BlackHand - or maybe http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<queuetue> Hi- where is the right place to put arbitrary startup commands?  (I need to start stunnel at startup, and the install does not create anything in /etc/init.d ...)
<ShaneAu> I dont' want to stop it...
<ShaneAu> :S
<ShaneAu> It does this to trace routes
<ShaneAu>  1  0ms    0ms    0ms    UBUNTU [192.168.1.2] 
<ShaneAu>  2  7ms    7ms     *     10.142.104.1
<ShaneAu>  3  7ms    7ms     *     61.9.207.195
<Tolaris> thanks for your help, all
<Tolaris> I'm off
<goofrider> ShaneAu, then change what;s in /etc/firestarter (it's where it builds the iptables rules)
<ShaneAu> Oh.
<ShaneAu> Ok :)
<goofrider> queuetue, yes, then update inittab and run update-rx
<goofrider> queuetue, yes, then update inittab and run update-rc
<dcraven> queuetue: If I want something to run as a service, I typically put my own script in /etc/init.d
<CarlK> BlackHand - if you want to do anyting like that, I can help you tune those instructions - I got a few thing wroking pretty good but havn't taken the time to figure out how to document it all
<queuetue> dcraven, Arent init.d scripts required to follow some specific format, or can the script befailry simple?
<goofrider> queuetue, personally, I'd put the actual script in /root, then symlink from /etc/init.d
<dcraven> queuetue: or what goofrider said.
<goofrider> so I keep /etc/init.d strictly for system installed scripts, cleaner that way
<ShaneAu> iptables --flush is the command, right goofrider ?
<BlackHand> Carlk: close, but the other person (in northamerica, i am in southamerica) don't know linux very well, i like that this person only put a livecd that activate ssh and let to me to work
<yarr> goofrider, ahh much better!  You have to killall metacity && sawfish
<dcraven> queuetue: I typically just work from one that is already created.
<yarr> goofrider, when you log out and save the session, it will be on the next time you log in.
<goofrider> queuetue, yes init.d script must accept cmd like start/stop/force-reload. check debian-policy manual
<nobile> I am installing ubuntu now =)
<goofrider> ShaneAu, yes, or firestarter -p (in case it's running in the background)
<ShaneAu> ko
<ShaneAu> Ok :)
<ShaneAu> Thanks goofrider. I'll give it a go.
<goofrider> yarr, congrats. I should reinstall it then  :)
<goofrider> ShaneAu, make sure u edit /etc/firestarter/* b4 u reboot
<ShaneAu> Yep :)
<SlackUX> where can I get more packages for the lastest Ubuntu?
<Hamaguchi> where can i find out the utils included in Ubuntu Live hoary?
<queuetue> goofrider, Why would you place it in /root?
<goofrider> SlackUX, do u have universe and multiverse enabled? and added backports as well?
<rommer> can ubuntu be installed to a virtual machine using vmware on a windows system?
<CarlK> Hamaguchi - what isn't on the disk you can apt-get
<goofrider> queuetue, because it's reserve for the administrator
<CarlK> rommer - yes
<queuetue> goofrider, That's what /etc/init.d is made for... Holding init scripts.
<nobile> ok, hope I chose the correct thing for the partitions =P
<rommer> CarlK: are you sure?
<CarlK> rommer - yes.
<goofrider> queuetue, so 2 years lately I can look inside /etc/init.d and still know which script **I** wrote myself
<Hamaguchi> so aptget will grab the progs to HDD?
<SlackUX> goodfi: I've only used it once but I need more packages for my uncles install
<Hamaguchi> even for the case of live CD?
<goofrider> 2 years later...
<SlackUX> goofi: I've only used it once but I need more packages for my uncles install
<rommer> CarlK: i tried to install kubuntu hoary with vmware and it didnt find the 'hard drive' to isntall to
<queuetue> goofrider, You may want to add comments to them instead. :)
<CarlK> Hamaguchi - no, ram, and then swap if you have it
<SlackUX> goofrider: I've only used it once but I need more packages for my uncles install
<Hamaguchi> in short, it will be gone upon reboot...ok thanks
<SlackUX> damn!
<goofrider> queuetue, that works too. my ways may not work for everyone.
<CarlK> rommer - kubuntu is "different" so I can't say, but I know peopl;e have installed vanilla U to vmware on windows
<rommer> ok
<CarlK> Hamaguchi - yeah
<goofrider> rommer, did u create a virtual disk file for vmware?
<rommer> yea
<CarlK> rommer - ther is #kubuntu (i think)
<goofrider> and mounted it?
<rommer> goofrider: i got debian to install no worries
<goofrider> rommer, that's rather odd
<goofrider> rommer, ever consider using debootstrap?
<rommer> whats that
<ShaneAu> goofrider, got any idea what I'd have to change (I'd say somethng to do with icmp flood protection) to fix the 3rd ping in traceroutes up?
<CarlK> rommer - "it didnt find the 'hard drive' " - I am guessing you mean the setup where it lets you pick a drive?
<goofrider> or u can install debian stable (with absolute minunum packages), then change the sources.list to Ubuntu's repo, then apt-get dis-upgrade
<hackbard> hi!
<PhantomFreak> goofrider: Can't seem to find xorgconfig anywhere, nor can I find the /etc/X11 directory, there aparently isn't a X11 dir on it!
<rommer> you create a virtual disk, which is just a single file where linux is installed
<ShaneAu> I see -m limit 1/s, should I change that?
<SlackUX> goofrider: I just have cd 1
<Fator_Dee> PhantomFreak: are you sure you are seeking X11 and not x11? (capitalization)
<hackbard> can someone please paste me the mdsum or cksum of latest 5.04 i386 cd iso image? thanks.
<goofrider> ShaneAu, Edit->Prefences->Firewall->ICMP Filtering
<hackbard> md5sum*
<PhantomFreak> good question!
<ShaneAu> That's off.
<ShaneAu> I don't have it on, but I think it has rate limiting
<goofrider> hackbard, can u please check the ubuntulinux.org ISO download page? it's RIGHT THERE
<eric_> how can print in a windows box (attached at) from a ubuntu machine
<ShaneAu> Which causes this pattern in traceroutes
<ShaneAu>  1  0ms    0ms    0ms    UBUNTU [192.168.1.2] 
<ShaneAu>  2  7ms    7ms     *     10.142.104.1
<ShaneAu>  3  7ms    7ms     *     61.9.207.195
<ShaneAu> And it goes on
<ShaneAu> With the third being dropped
<ShaneAu> Or blocked.
<lotusleaf> hackbard: you mean this?: f6b3f164c99761234858a4d2c12d0840  ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<zenrox> eric_,  read www.ubuntuguid.org on printing to windows
<eric_> thanks
<goofrider> eric_, cups.org has a gr8 howto, please consult their excellent documentaion over there
<zenrox> help us help you read all documation first
<hackbard> lotusleaf: thanks
<lotusleaf> hackbard: np
<eric_> i do my best
<hackbard> goofrider: oups, i didnt scroll down - sorry
<goofrider> no apology needed
<goofrider> ShaneAu, y not use disable all of IMCP filtering for now and check them back on one by one???
<Recyclable> yo
<PhantomFreak> Goofrider: That worked, but I still can't find the relevent files!
<goofrider> PhantomFreak, what do u need to find again?
<ShaneAu> I suppose so./
<goofrider> where is find in xhcat?
<forsaker8k6> hi people
<Recyclable> any way of making grub default boot winxp instead of ubuntu?
<forsaker8k6> can i ask you a simple simple simple question
<Fator_Dee> PhantomFreak: /etc/X11/xorg.conf, is that what you are looking for?
<ShaneAu> When I try to do a trace route firestarter "events" reports Just a heap of ICMP packets being blocked.
<PhantomFreak> basically!
<ShaneAu> One for each router along the route
<Darksun> Hmm, how do I find out what version of X I'm using?
<goofrider> Recyclable, add a "default" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst in the winxp section and remove the other one
<ShaneAu> But I'll try that..
<forsaker8k6> the bash command used to see how much space is occupied by a file :P?
<CarlK> Recyclable - # vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<casimir> forsaker8k6, du -h
<goofrider> forsaker8k6, szie?
<forsaker8k6> yep size.. tnx casimir
<Mahl> Ive added another user...but im unable to log in with that other user...how do i configure my home directory?
<CarlK> goofrider - isn't "default" only a global option?  like I have "default         0"
<nobile> First stage instalation complete!!
<nobile> yay
<PhantomFreak> I beginning to do my nut here! I can't seem to find a program for editing setting for Xwindows!
<forsaker8k6> nobile, are you installin gentoo? :P
<goofrider> CarlK, I think if I recall correctly, u set a default parition to boot from by adding a deufalt line in that section in menu.lst. I may misremembered thouhg
<CarlK> goofrider or "default saved" to use the what I previously booted
<goofrider> CarlK, hmm.. u might be right
<goofrider> PhantomFreak, xorgconfig
<nobile> no, I'm installing ubuntu
<PhantomFreak> Doesn't work! Or, doesn't exist!
<nobile> it's rebooting now
<forsaker8k6> oh.. sorry when i read stage.. my mind flys to gentoo:P
<nobile> hehe
<goofrider> /usr/X11R6/bin/xorgconfig
<jamesio> anyone have experience running the smp kernel?
* forsaker8k6 gots to reinstall one day ore another gentoo from stage1
<Mahl> Ive added another user...but im unable to log in with that other user...how do i configure my home directory?
<nobile> heheh
<CarlK> Mahl - how did you add it?
<jamesio> I'll take that as a no...
<goofrider> Mahl, what does the home dir has anything to do with not being able to login?
<Mahl> Thru System>Administration>Users and Groups
<goofrider> Mahl, yes and how did u add it?
<CarlK> jamesh - I am sure "someone" has ;)
<jamesio> hehe... yeah, "somewhere, out there..."
<Mahl> i set the home dir to /home/else
<jamesio> after 3 days of backing up my machine, I'm going to wipe it tonight and install ubuntu
<goofrider> Mahl, add the user to the gdm group I think?
<Mahl> ?
<Mahl> Im able to "log in"
<Mahl> but it logs straight out again
<PhantomFreak> Goofrider: Sorry, not there!
<Mahl> "the session lasted only 10 seconds or less blah blah"
<CarlK> Mahl - does this box have a fat partition so you can share with windows?
<Mahl> What are you on about?
<Recyclable> could you repeat that again please chaps?
<goofrider> Mahl, sorry nothing to do with gdm group. my bad
<Recyclable> lost the command :\
<PhantomFreak> Goofrider: Found xf86cfg though!
<Recyclable> (changing grub to default boot winxp?)
<Fator_Dee> PhantomFreak: are you on warty or hoary?
<DunkMaster> hello
<goofrider> Mahl, it maybe a permission issue, check xorg/gnome-session log
<hackbard> Mahl: 10 seconds? check /etc/passwd - is there sth like /bin/bash at the end of the users line?
<goofrider> PhantomFreak, wait r u on Warty?
<DunkMaster> i need a little help
<CarlK> Mahl - I had a similare problem: I tried to put /home on a fat32 fs, and because it can't have permessions, something wouldn't create the /home/luser dir, and then logging in was a problem
<DunkMaster> i installed ubuntu
<PhantomFreak> Warty I'm affraid! Hoary won't install!
<Gadi> hey, anyone here using ubuntu in korean?
<DunkMaster> it automaticly installed grub
<CarlK> PhantomFreak - why won't it?
<goofrider> PhantomFreak, u should have said so
<Mahl> its on a Ext3 partition
<goofrider> Warty uses XFree86 not Xorg
<CarlK> Mahl - rats.
<Fator_Dee> PhantomFreak: no wonder that you don't have xorg in there :-p
<DunkMaster> but when i try to boot it gives me error 18
<nobile> =o
<PhantomFreak> soory, didn't realise it was that different!
<jamesio> you guys have any experience mirroring systems?
<Mahl> else:x:1001:1002:Else Marie,,,:/home/else:/bin/bash
<goofrider> jamesio, i use LVM, not raid though
<Darksun> Are the drivers at https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27 any different to the fglrx-drivers package?
<DunkMaster> please i need help
<CarlK> jamesio - like 2 Boxes, or 2 drives in one box?
<Recyclable> guys
<goofrider> DunkMaster, did u try google for "grub error 18"???
<CarlK> Recyclable - # vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jamesio> I have 2 dell poweredge servers (1.1 celerons, 1 gig, 80 gig hd) that I would like to set up as test systems, but if I change something on system 1, I want it migrated to system 2
<Recyclable> how do i change winxp to be the deafault thing frub boots to?
<Mahl> hackbard : else:x:1001:1002:Else Marie,,,:/home/else:/bin/bash
<Recyclable> *grub
<DunkMaster> didnt... yet
<jaggi> where's my units program??
<goofrider> DunkMaster, can u come back with more details with that error? cause otherwise we'll be just googling for u anyways
<jamesio> recyclable, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<goofrider> DunkMaster, help us helpu
<jamesio> rec, it has a docs inside of it how to do it
<CarlK> Recyclable - I would do "default saved"
<hackbard> Mahl: looks good. strange error!
<hackbard> Mahl: what does /var/log/messages say?
<goofrider> jamesio, oh that kind of mirroring
<Recyclable> jamesio, I don't get all that jibberish :P
<CarlK> what is the command (script)  to enable the nvidia stuff?  something goofy like make-glx-work-in-xorg
<jamesio> recyclable, are you in the file?
<Recyclable> yes
<queuetue> It would be nice if stunnel was packaged with an init and config script...  It seems that it used to, but then that was stopped.
<DunkMaster> ok
<goofrider> jamesio, i don't know how u can possibly achieve that with losing half your hair because IP address, net conf, hardware conf, hostnames, etc., all gets copied
<Recyclable> i'm in the file
<goofrider> without*** losing half your hair
<DunkMaster> google said that theres something with partitions
<Mahl> it says alot hackbard
<Mahl> mainly something about .gconf
<CarlK> Recyclable - change "default 0" to "default saved"
<goofrider> DunkMaster, can u be a little more specific
<Gadi> .join #ubuntu-ca
<jamesio> recyclable, if you reboot, what number on the list would your xp be?
<jamesio> mine was 4
<Recyclable> it would be last
<jamesio> recyclable, so I just put 3 as the boot number...
<Recyclable> erm
<DunkMaster> the user who had same problem said that partition magik fixed his problems
<CarlK> jamesio - that's the hard way.  "default saved" is the easy way out of this ;)
<nobile> omg, the instalation is complete_!!!!
<goofrider> DunkMaster, alright I'll ask google brb
<hackbard> Mahl: ah, you login from gdm?
<DunkMaster> he also said that somehow his partitions got screwed up
<Recyclable> it would be 6th
<Mahl> yep hackbard
<Recyclable> under other os's
<jamesio> carlk, I tried default saved on mine and it would never do it for the xp partition, only the different ubuntu kernels
<CarlK> Recyclable - I would do "default saved" - don't have to worry about it
<jamesio> carlk, so I ended up switching to the number to force it
<Shane> This is ... crap, still I disabled all the icmp stuff I could and firestater is still blocking some icmp packets when I do traceroutes
<hackbard> Mahl: if so, try to login on vc/x (strg + alt + f2)
<nobile> I have ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<CarlK> jamesio - did you have savedefault in the XP section?  (maybe I added that)
* nobile is so happy
<jamesio> carlk, also... on my default ubuntu install, it put "default saved" on each and every entry
<Recyclable> erm
<Mahl> ctrl alt f2?
<Recyclable> jamesio, i see no default 0
<jamesio> carlk, or savedefault (whatever the text was)
<nobile> I'll be right back!
<hackbard> Mahl: yep :) i am german :p sorry
<goofrider> DunkMaster, Grub error 18
<goofrider> info grub wrote:
<goofrider> 18 : Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS. This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB in general).
<Mahl> loggin in without x works
<Mahl> says no home dir thou
<Recyclable> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<Recyclable> # on /dev/hda1
<Recyclable> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Recyclable> root		(hd0,0)
<Recyclable> savedefault
<Recyclable> makeactive
<Recyclable> chainloader	+1
<Mahl> Cool hackbard im Norwegian :)
<Recyclable> is my entry thing
<Gadi> hackbard: do you use ubuntu in german?
<CarlK> Recyclable - near the top of the file, change "default 0" to "default saved"
<DunkMaster> erm
<goofrider> DunkMaster, how big is your drive and how old is your chipset/CPU?
<Mahl> "No directory: Loggin in with home=/" ...I dont want it to use my root dir
<jamesio> yes... and also make sure none of the other entries have the savedefault in them
<hackbard> Gadi: no, but my brother is joining here soon and we are going to install its notebook
<DunkMaster> that HD is 3gb and CPU is 200MMX
<CarlK> Recyclable - and never paste that much again
<Recyclable> okay
<Recyclable> hehehehe
<Recyclable> sorry
<Mahl> So how can I make it so that I can log in thru GDM hackbard
<Recyclable> i'll save, reboot and see if it works
<goofrider> DunkMaster, that should not be too big for the BIOS at all
<Mahl> reconfigure gdm?
<hackbard> Mahl: mkdir -p /home/else ; chown -R else.users /home/else
<CarlK> Recyclable - boot, pick XP, boot in, restart and let it go
<goofrider> Mahl, dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<CarlK> rats.
<DunkMaster> i have another 1.5gb drive
<jamesio> recyclable, but I'm warning you... I spent an hour booting many times trying to get grub to boot xp with the savedefault option
<jamesio> recyclable, I ended up changing it back and putting a number in
<Mahl> ok which one should I listen to
<CarlK> jamesio - he is gone, but mine worked the first time
<hackbard> Mahl: though i am not quite sure whether this will let you login via gdm!
<jamesio> damn... missed that
<jamesio> was looking at another screen while typing
<goofrider> Mahl, dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<CarlK> jamesio - but I bet he comes back with "it didn't work" becaus the first time it will still default to Linux
<lesshaste> what do I need to do to be able to play a theora video in mplayer?
<PhantomFreak> Nothing on that machine is working now! So, I'm going to shutdown and aproach it from a different angle! I've got a live CD somewhere!
<justin> Mahl: how did you "add" this other user?
<Mahl> ok its done reconfiguring
<jamesio> carlk, probably
<DunkMaster> oh, is there anyway i can boot the installed system from the CD_
<Mahl> thru gnome justin
<DunkMaster> ?
<Fator_Dee> PhantomFreak: I have a borked system too :-p
<goofrider> DunkMaster, boot the CD
<CarlK> lesshaste - don't really know, but this may help: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Fator_Dee> burning knoppix now
<Nalioth> howdy
<goofrider> DunkMaster, goes into grub shell
<thundrcleeze> I just booted my system and everything works, except the display is now 640x480@60hz.  It's not fun.
<Fator_Dee> and hoping that it's only my motherboard that is borked and not my harddrive
<justin> Mahl: eh.. delete it and add it again with adduser
<Recyclable> it didn't work
<DunkMaster> goofrider, it gives me the install
<jamesio> carlk, you were right
<DunkMaster> aaa
<DunkMaster> grub shell
<DunkMaster> then?
<CarlK> lesshaste - but I dont think theora is a "restricted format", so don't go to nuts
<Recyclable> carlk, it didn't work
<goofrider> DunkMaster, goes into grub shell (forgot how_
<CarlK> Recyclable - boot, pick XP, boot in, restart and let it go
<goofrider> k here's the fun part
<goofrider> > root(hd0,0)
<Recyclable> okay
<DunkMaster> damn, i dont know either goofrider
<Recyclable> i'll try that
<jamesio> recyclable, I had said after you left that I spent an hour booting without it ever working ... I ended up just forcing a number in the default and it took
<jamesio> fudge
<CarlK> Recyclable - the "saved" meas ti will boot into whatever you boteeed last...
<CarlK> lol
<goofrider> does anyone remember hot to get into grub shell pardon me
<CarlK> that guy is quick
<jamesio> no joke
<lesshaste> CarlK, didn't really help though :)
<jamesio> bet his gf hates that
<CarlK> lol
<hackbard> Gadi: in general alot of people use it in germany
<goofrider> CarlK, how to enter grub shell?
<rommer> im trying to install ubuntu as a virtual machine in vmware in winxp, is there any special options i need to change to get it to work
<CarlK> goofrider - E?
<Nalioth> theora should be totally opensource
<goofrider> DunkMaster,  type E
<DunkMaster> okay
<jamesio> rommer, not at all.  just make sure to pick "other 2.6 linux"
<goofrider> u see grub>  ??
<CarlK> goofrider...  from the boot menu, or logged into a shell prompt?
<Mahl> justin: Thanks! now...it asks for a room number? what the?
<DunkMaster> im on the knoppix live CD atm
<jamesio> rommer, worked perfectly for me
<CarlK> wait... E is to edit the current line...
<goofrider> CarlK,  boot to HDD using CD kernel
<rommer> jamesio: i picked 'other linux'
<jamesio> rommer, did you pick the "2.6" one or another "other"?
<KarlosII> how long is it gonna take ubuntu to get the firefox 1.04 update in ?????
<justin> Mahl: press enter?
<Mahl> oki
<rommer> jamesio: 'other linux'
<goofrider> DunkMaster, hold on
<DunkMaster> okay
<jamesio> rommer, let me load up vmware and I'll run through a new install
<Gadi> hackbard:  thanks.  I'm trying to enable korean, but its giving some probs
<CarlK> KarlosII - the security patch may be in to Hoary, just not everything else that was added
<dcraven> Who wants to be my guinea pig?
<Gadi> thought I'd just find out about other folks with other langs
<Gadi> brb
<CarlK> dcraven - im game
<Fator_Dee> dcraven: how?
<Nalioth> dcraven, waht are you cooking up?
<thundrcleeze> dcraven, how?
<dcraven> haha
<Nalioth> we're all suckers
<jamesio> rommer, ok I picked "custom" from the initial layout.. then chose "Linux" and dropped down the list - at this point you should choose "Other Linux 2.6.x Kernel"
<Mahl> ok justin  i managed to get in but I get alot of errors! Permission denied everywhere!
<KarlosII> Carl security patch?
<dcraven> I made a tarball of my current project and I want someone to install it and tell me if it works :)
<Fator_Dee> dcraven: hmmm, suspicious ;-p
<DunkMaster> lol
<thundrcleeze> dcraven, only if you help me with my res problem :)
<KarlosII> CarlK, security patch?
<dcraven> The guinea pig needs to be a GNOME user too.
<rommer> jamesio: ok ill try that
<Klaas> Hi
<Nalioth> dcraven, so what is the surprise?
<dcraven> thundrcleeze: I dunno what you res problem is, but did you see the wiki page on it?
<goofrider> i can't remember how to enter grub shell
<dcraven> Nalioth: That doesn't matter... lol
<Nalioth> dcraven, i run PPC. will your frankenstein work on it?
<goofrider> fuck i only did it 20 times in a row last month
<thundrcleeze> dcraven, no, I haven't seen any wiki page.
<dcraven> Nalioth: it's written in Python, so I assume so.
<CarlK> KarlosII - ff fixed a "security issue" that is part of the latestes ver, but the "ubuntu way" is to not add new fetures to the "stable" version (Hoary), just fix security issues
<dcraven> thundrcleeze: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Klaas> hi everyone, i'm stuck ! when i'm trying to install ubuntu, the installer says he can't dedect a hard drive ( i've got a maxtor 80Gb drive on a promise SATA card )
<thundrcleeze> dcraven, I'll check it out, thanks
<dcraven> Nalioth: It's a serverless wiki applet.
<CarlK> goofrider - find me the name of the script to enablle the nfica stuff, then I can reboot and figure out how to get to the grub shell ;)
<goofrider> nfica?
<dcraven> thundrcleeze: np. I don't even know what the problem is, so I dunno if that will fix it though ;)
<CarlK> er, nvidia
<jamesio> klaas, do you have the drive on the first channel as master?
<Nalioth> dcraven, i have no clue what i would need with a wiki, much less test it (or how to test)
<Klaas> yes, it's the only hard disk on the whole system and computer
<thundrcleeze> dcraven, It was working fine the last boot, but I just booted it and it's 640x480.
<Klaas> i think sata is always master
<jamesio> klaas, I had the same problem in a system and it turned out that the drive was on the second channel of the promise card and wouldn't be seen by ubuntu, but the bios saw it
<goofrider> DunkMaster, got it
<goofrider> DunkMaster, "C" key
<DunkMaster> good
<DunkMaster> ok
<dcraven> Nalioth: I'm only interested in if it installs and starts/works at this point.
<DunkMaster> then?
<CarlK> C?!!
<goofrider> boot cd, enter grub shell
<goofrider> u see grub>  ???
<CarlK> C for... sea shell!
<dcraven> Nalioth: It's meant to be an alternative to Tomboy kinda.
<DunkMaster> umm, as i said im on the live CD
<KarlosII> CarlK, I haven't seen that fix in my updates since the announcement...but I'll have a closer look
<DunkMaster> of DSL
<Klaas> it's on port 1 , it's a SATA controller with 2 sata ports and one ide port
<Nalioth> dcraven, well i can see if it runs...
<Nalioth> dcraven, not into wikis or blogs or any of that user enablement stuff
<Klaas> the dvdrom wich i use is on the motherboard, when i connect the dvd to the card, the system reboots when i try to boot form cd
<goofrider> DunkMaster, wait... the live cd doesn't have a menu
<jamesio> klaas, is the pata port in the middle?
<rommer> jamesio: still says no partitionable media
<Klaas> yes, momento, i'll give you the link
<Klaas> its a tx2 pro or something
<dcraven> Well the tarball is here if there are any takers --> http://tinyurl.com/18r
<Mahl> Is there like any hotkeys to logout?
<goofrider> DunkMaster, can u please just F2 F3 F4 etc and find other how to get into the grub shell? I'm not about to reboot just to find it out for u
<Klaas> tx2 pro
<rommer> jamesio: b4 it says that though, a window comes up saying something about DMA
<dcraven> Keep me aprised of what is happening during install if anyone does it.
<goofrider> DunkMaster, help me to help u
<jamesio> rommer, did you create a hd for it in the vm settings?
<lotusleaf> careful, if you click on too many tinyurl's you might get goatse'd
<rommer> yea
<DunkMaster> ok will try
<rommer> jamesio: i've gotten debian to work with vmware
<DunkMaster> Goofrider, you need help?
<Klaas> Promise SATA/IDE 150TX2 Plus controller on IDE
<jamesio> klaas, I have one of those cards, but have never tried it in ubuntu... it might just be too weird for it.
<goofrider> DunkMaster, boot the live cd, at the prompt, use the F2 F3 F4 key to find out how to get into the grub shell
<DunkMaster> ok
<DunkMaster> thanx
<Klaas> ohw
<jamesio> rommer, I've installed ubuntu in vmware about 10 times... (while testing it to see if it was worth using)
<goofrider> DunkMaster, once we get grub> then we're game
<Mahl> justin ?
<dcraven> It will involve solving dependancies no doubt too.. Maybe lots, so be warned?
<jamesio> rommer, and it worked perfectly and simply each time.
<DunkMaster> brb, will try it out
<jamesio> rommer, are you creating the hd as a scsi one or ide one?
<dcraven> lotusleaf: hehe.. that tinyurl is safe :)
<Klaas> I'm new ;) but thanks for you information Jamesio
<jamesio> rommer, I chose the default of scsi each time
<lotusleaf> dcraven: that's what they all say. ;-)
<jamesio> klaas, does your mb support sata?
<dcraven> lotusleaf: true.. heh
<rommer> jamesio: i chose the default
<Klaas> no, it's a P3 mobo with a 450cpu and 128+32mb ram :D
<rommer> ill make a new vm just to make sure
<jamesio> rommer, ok... let me know
<M3talGod> hi! can someone help me?
<goofrider> oh I forgot , the live CD use isolinux as a bootloader not fucking grub
<M3talGod> i try to install cedega and i get the following error:
<goofrider> &*)%)(*^%)@(*
<jamesio> klaas, by any chance do you have any other sata cards lying around?
<M3talGod> dpkg --install cedega_4.3-1_i386.deb
<M3talGod> (Reading database ... 58256 files and directories currently installed.)
<M3talGod> Preparing to replace cedega 4.3-1 (using cedega_4.3-1_i386.deb) ...
<M3talGod> Unpacking replacement cedega ...
<M3talGod> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of cedega:
<M3talGod>  cedega depends on libpng3; however:
<M3talGod>   Package libpng3 is not installed.
<dcraven> I think I'm gonna need to make a deb.. It'll never work.
<M3talGod> dpkg: error processing cedega (--install):
<M3talGod>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<M3talGod> Errors were encountered while processing:
<M3talGod>  cedega
<lotusleaf> jesus!
<jamesio> la la la
<Mahl> Is there like any hotkeys to logout from a graphical session if it has all crashed??
<lotusleaf> christ!
<M3talGod> what should I do?
<jamesio> superstar!
<Nalioth> dcraven, that link goes nowhere
<goofrider> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Mahl> that just restarts gnome
<dcraven> Nalioth: Really? That's odd.
<lotusleaf> M3talGod: hell if I know, but I just saved a bundle on my flood insurance by switching to ignore. ;)
<Klaas> no, jamesio, this is the only sata card here
<dcraven> hahaha
<nobile> I am using ubuntu now ^^
<goofrider> Mahl, and it logs out of the graphical session, doesn'; it?
<Nalioth> dcraven, it redirects back to tinyurl and then nothing
<M3talGod> i`m sorry man!
<square> When the next Ubuntu release is out, can I upgrade to it using apt-get ( after modifying sourses.list) without actually downloading the CD image?
<M3talGod> i did;nt meen to
<Mahl> well
<Nalioth> square yes
<rommer> jamesio: i chose the default scsi
<Mahl> the whole session has crashed
<dcraven> Nalioth: http://arker.homelinux.org/~dcraven/newton-0.0.2.tar.gz
<jamesio> klaas, sorry... the best thing I could do for you is to install it tonight when I get home or google for answers
<lesshaste> can anyone play  http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog-images/monkey-hoot/WobblyWindowsIntro.ogg ?
<jamesio> rommer, did it work?
<goofrider> Mahl, then Ctrl-Alt-backspace will reatrt the graphical session
<M3talGod> it says that libpng3 is not installed
<dcraven> Nalioth: Install it with --prefix=/usr because it's an applet.
<Mahl> well the "whole" session has crashed
<Mahl> but its still running
<Mahl> I want to kill it
<M3talGod> when i try apt-get libpng3 it doesn't work
<goofrider> Mahl, ps -A | grep gnome-session
<rommer> jamesio: not sure yet
<paul_> can someone help?, im getting an error like - sudo error gethostname() im trying to update and upgrade via the ubuntuaddon.zip bundle.
<goofrider> Mahl then sudo  kill <pid>
<nobile> haven't seen if there is a problem with the boot thingie =P brb!
<square> Nalioth: thanks
<Mahl> ..
<CarlK> KarlosII - http://dev.personnelware.com:8888/14
<Nalioth> dcraven, if its python, why does it need to be 'installed'?
<goofrider> Mahl, is that what u wanna do? Othewise I think u need to be a bit more specific about what session u'r talking about
<Nalioth> dcraven, believe your site is down
<goofrider> Mahl, gnome-session, xorg? gdm?
<CarlK> dcraven - PM me with instructions - I am only 1/2 here now
<Mahl> Im running a second session on F8....
<Mahl> I tried to restart gnome...thing just crashed
<dcraven> Nalioth: The python modules get byte compiled, and put in the appropriate places. There is a server file that needs to be put in /usr/lib/bonobo/servers so that the applet is available by right-clicking on the panel etc etc...
<goofrider> Mahl, oh another nested session
<goofrider> Mahl, ps -A | grep gdm
<goofrider> Mahl then sudo  kill <pid>
<Klaas> Yeah, Jamesio, when you've got time, it would be realy GREAT if you could test that out, I'm asking some friends now, can you pm me your email adress? if I find the anser i can mail it to you, so you don't have to install it ;)
<thundrcleeze> dcraven, that's strange.  I reconfigured x, it screwed itself up even more to where x wouldn't start, then I copied the broked conf file and restarted x, no problems.
<goofrider> kill the hgiher pid #, of course
<Nalioth> dcraven, we timed out on the .gz link you sent
<goofrider> i think Mahl kill the current session he was in
<goofrider> LMAO
<dcraven> Nalioth: wtf...
<paul_> lol
<jamesio> klaas, I just have to see if I have a sata drive handy
<dcraven> Hmmm.. I can get it from a remote location with wget.. I wonder what's up?
<] BreliC[> does anyone know which linux program will handle the .pls video files available through Winamp?
<] BreliC[> tried with mplayer and totem, didn't work
<bob2> .pls isnt a video
<bob2> it's a playlist
<goofrider> it's just a playlist
<Klaas> oh
<Klaas> okej
<] BreliC[> i know that, but it's the file that tells the player where the video is located
<CarlK> dcraven - PM me with instructions - I am only 1/2 here now
<goofrider> rename it to m3u and open with vlc or totem
<] BreliC[> ok, i'll try that
<dcraven> CarlK: what kind of instructions?
<goofrider> just a random idea
<thundrcleeze> does anyone know which program can handle divx files?  I got them to open with vlc, but only the audio track played.
<goofrider> dcraven, udo u really want to know?
<dcraven> goofrider: heh
<Nalioth> ] BreliC[, what do you want to do with those files?
<goofrider> thundrcleeze, w32codecs
<goofrider> thundrcleeze, get it on backports.ubuntuforums.org
<jamesio> rommer, did it work?
<goofrider> don't use Marillat please
<CarlK> dcraven - for testing
<thundrcleeze> goofrider, I think I have it already, let me check.
<dcraven> CarlK: Oh. Have you installed a source package before?
<] BreliC[> Nalioth, in Winamp, you can also watch streaming shows, like SEinfeld, and I was just trying to get it to work in Linux
<g14> thundrcleeze, search for gstreamer0.8-plugins in synaptix. You might also search for divx and install them both
<] BreliC[> Nalioth, you know, those bored days at work, i need to relax too sometimes :)
<petemc> i wrote a wee script to pull the shoutcast streams out of winamp
<goofrider> ] BreliC[, did u tested video playback from HDD first?
<alexandre> i need to use the xfree86 configuration tools with xorg, is it possible?
<petemc> http://www.yerma.org/~pete/temp/jerk.m3u is the end result
<CarlK> dcraven - yes.
<Nalioth> ] BreliC[, they are text files, as the user above said, rename em .m3u and have a nice productive day
<goofrider> alexandre, should be fine, but y not use xorgconfig?
<thundrcleeze> g14, I've already got it.
<] BreliC[> goofrider, don't know if i can save it.. they are .nsv files
<jaggi> sometimes my wireless connection seems to stop working.. iwconfig shows it there -- the quality is the same as always (low), but it works normally.  When it doesn't work, I can deactivate and reactivate the Wireless connection and it works fine at that point.  I'm wondering if there's a way to refresh this connection without a full deactivate+activate?
<alexandre> goofrider,  in fact i'm looking for my screens hsync/vsync
<Nalioth> on that note, did y'all read the projected "sick day" <ROTS addiction> profit loss expected?
<PhantomFreak> Final Report: The live CD produces the same results... I think there is something wrong with the graphics! The monitor keeps switching off when it gets to the GUI. Ubuntu does however work on my computer... My Dads capped out old machine however is another story!
<g14> jaggi, only if you find a way to defy the laws of basic networking
<goofrider> ] BreliC[, no, test it with an avi or something already on your hddd. if u don't have one, please download one and test it locally first
<jaggi> gl4???
<goofrider> alexandre, jsut use xrogconfig then. I'm sure u know what u'r doing if u asked abut XF86config
<] BreliC[> goofrider, oh, video playback does work.. i have mplayer, vlc, totem and i haven't run into a file i can't play yet
<g14> jaggi, No, there isn't a way. That was sarcasm
<goofrider> ] BreliC[, ok then, and renaming it doesn't help
<PhantomFreak> Thanks to Goofrider and the others for their help.
<goofrider> ] BreliC[, wait.. nsv files are equivalent to ASF files
<xml-blog> hi all, wondering if someone could help me out. have backports enabled and serious issues with libaspell. just about every application the depends on it is hosed (including gaim). afraid to remove because synaptic says all kinds of apps will be removed along with it - including ubuntu-desktop. i'm obviously a newbie and it scares the heck out of me to pull the trigger on something that could remove the desktop. any suggestions?
<danboid> I'm running Hoary but I want transcode installed- is transcode in Breezy? What do I add to sources.list?
<thundrcleeze> any other suggestions, g14?
<goofrider> xml-blog, try apt-get install -t hoary libaspell
<jaggi> gl4, just that the level of wireless communication is different from the dhcp, etc.  It seems like there could be something where it might re-handshake with the router without the full de/activate..
<jaggi> anyhow.. :)
<g14> thundrcleeze, installing the divx stuff from synaptic made divx and xvid work perfectly for me, sorry
<alexandre> goofrider, yes, but i still not have the hsync/vsync value for my two monitors. I want to use XF86config because it sometimes recognize monitors, and so i can get the value i need
<jaggi> guess my irc is working, isn't it.. interesting that this works but web browser doesn't
<xml-blog> goofrider, thanks will that work if I already have it installed?
<g14> jaggi, in windows, the command to do something like that would be ipconfig /renew
<goofrider> xml-blog, otherise, try apt-get install libaspell=x.x.xx (the version # is hoary)
<Nalioth> danboid, do your research with uncle google, there are repositories out there with transcode available (if you cause the sun to nova, its your power loss)
<g14> jaggi, to get a new lease from a DHCP server, it is going to disconnect your network connection
<] BreliC[> goofrider, really?  hmm, let me try something
<goofrider> xml-blog, either one should downgrade the lib. though if the current lib is the version needded by any apps, u need to dowgrade the app as well
<Shufla> hello :)
<goofrider> ] BreliC[, and ASF files, as u know, have DRM
<xml-blog> thx goofrider
<Shufla> where can i find information about user mode linux in ubuntu? (ubuntu as parent system)
<jaggi> nah, I'd want this to maintain all current connections and just fix up the wireless when it gets goofed up
<graabein> hi. how do i install the gdesklet goodweather?
<jaggi> not using windows.. but I wonder if the "new" windows options to "fix connection" (I think they basically down it and up it again) are similar to /renew
<jaggi> anyone here use the "units" program?  I'm trying to find it in the debian packages..
<goofrider> ] BreliC[, it's been so long i touched ASF i forget all the problems, so that's about all I can help
<Shufla> graabein: apt-cache search gdesklet weather
<tritium> jaggi, the units package is in universe
<Nalioth> goofrider, ASF have DRM?
<nobile> why doesn't yum install xmms work here?
<mindspore> sudo apt-get install xmms
<paul_> i can tell you the windows version disables the network card and re enables, and renews connectoin - wheni use windows i have todo it all the time.
<Nalioth> graabein, whats goodweather?
<Nalioth> nobile, cuz we're not using a lame RPM based distro
<nobile> =P
<jeroen_> rpm = lame
<jaggi> tritium, hmm
<bdmp> Hi, can someone tell me if there is a command that will list my hardware specs? I can't figure out what model of comp I have so I want to compare it with lists on the net to figure it out.
<graabein> Nalioth, www.pclinuxonline.com - click gdesklets...
<nobile> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nobile> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nobile> what does that mean?
<Nalioth> nobile, are you root?
<jeroen_> nobile, that you're using synaptic
<goofrider> nobile, did u sudo?
<Shufla> nobile: no access. try with sudo.
<goofrider> nobile, or r u running synaptic as well?
<jaggi> searched for it, and on web.. units universe ... but I can't find it.. you *are* talking about the units program where you type in some value and type and it handles conversions?
<nobile> I am root
<jaggi> :)
<jeroen_> nobile, or another program that uses apt-get
<nobile> and I did sudo
<goofrider> nobile, synaptic must be running
<thundrcleeze> is there a way to restart my audio server?  It's looping.
<nobile> what's synaptic?
<Shinjan> hi folks
<xml-blog> goofrider: entered sudo apt-get install libaspell15=0.50.5-5 and apt says the followinng will be removed ..openoffice.org... ubuntu-desktop. Should I be worried??
<jeroen_> thundrcleeze, killall esd
<bdmp> thats what i did just before too
<goofrider> nobile, another package manager is locking the database
<bdmp> listen to them nobile
<nobile> how can I disable it?
<thundrcleeze> thanks, jeroen_
<bdmp> shut the program
<goofrider> xml-blog, if u choose to, u can downgrade those other apps as well in the same action
<jeroen_> nobile: synaptic is a cool graphical program which can do the same as apt-get
<goofrider> xml-blog, apt-get intstall aaaaa=x.x.xx bbbbb=x.x.xx.....
<bdmp> Can someone tell me a command to list my hardware specs?
<paul_> is that what synaptic is. i cant run the gui for the updates... dont know why
<FunnyLookinHat> Name of a package good for burning music CD compilations from mp3s?
<nobile> hmm is it the thing that downloads the updates on my programs?
<CarlK> bdmp - lshw
<bdmp> thanks
<xml-blog> goofrider: ahhh I see thanks, I get it now. I will research! Just out of curiosity is this a common issue for stuff to break with backports + breezy enabled
<tritium> FunnyLookinHat, graveman, gnomebaker
<jeroen_> nobile: the program that downloads updates also uses apt-get
<FunnyLookinHat> tritium,  Thanks...  nice seeing you too  : )
<nobile> oh, then that is why
<foxiness> "File size limit exceeded" this msg after im create tar file like backup 12Gb but its stop on 4Gb is there idea here to go around this limit ?
<goofrider> xml-blog, backports + breezy? bad bad bad
<nobile> thanks
<tritium> FunnyLookinHat, you too :)
<nobile> so I must wait until it finished updating everything?
<jeroen_> nobile, you'd better wait until it is ready
<nobile> and then try again
<jeroen_> nobile, yeah
<goofrider> xml-blog, backports are breezy packages compiled for hoary
<nobile> ok!
<paul_> does apt-get update d/load theubuntuaddons.zip file?
<nobile> thanks!
<jeroen_> nobile, I suggest that you use synaptic. It is graphical, which you might prefer
<Nalioth> nobile, two apt processes (synaptic and aptitude are frontends...) can't run at the same time (normally)
<nobile> probably yes =)
<jeroen_> System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager
<nobile> oh
<goofrider> xml-blog, if u must mix them, please use /etc/apt/preferences to pin them correctly, see the pat-howto (keeping a mixed system cpater)
<xml-blog> goofrider, so having the backports + bpstaging + deb http://manno.name/debian/ breezy cvs is probably the cause of all my woes
<goofrider> xml-blog, holy fuck, u'r a dangerous man
<xml-blog> goofrider, will do thanks for all the pointers. :)
<jeroen_> xml-blog, yeah, that's dangerous 8-)
<goofrider> xml-blog, I mix debian stable+sarge+sid +Marillat+rarewares.org+backports....
<concept10> does anyone have acroread launch another tab in firefox 1.0.3?
<goofrider> xml-blog, but I pin them all with different pin-priority
<goofrider> xml-blog, and u must be VERY careful
<zenlunatic> Is KDE 3.4 in Hoary?
<zenlunatic> I'm not on Ubuntu ATM so I can't check.
<jaggi> still can't find units for debian.. I found it's a gnu package though
<jeroen_> zenlunatic, IIRC, yes
<jeroen_> zenlunatic, yes, can confirm it
<xml-blog> goofrider, I will google these topics to try and get it straight. but in the meantime - just to stop the hemorraging - of these which should I remove right away: 1. default ubuntu hoary stuff (multiverse) 2. marillat stable, testing, unstable 3. backports, extras, staging 4. manno.name/debian breezy cvs
<goofrider> zenlunatic, try #kubuntu as well, they can probly serve u better
<xml-blog> goofrider, jeroen_: thanks again for your help and patience with this newbie.
<kutucape> walk
<goofrider> xml-blog, definitely marillat has to go
<kutucape> where
<thundrcleeze> goofrider, what's wrong with marillat?
<goofrider> thundrcleeze, too many bleeding edge incopatbile libs in the repo
<xml-blog> I got all these from the ubuntuguide go figure ;)
<paul_> lol me too
<goofrider> xml-blog, the problem is Marillat carries too much stuff, lots of core libs as well, which conflicts with the de facto distro
<zenlunatic> goofrider: I just don't feel like downloading another iso to check out the latest kde.
<paul_> thats what im trying to install now - from the guide
<goofrider> xml-blog, what's manno carries?
<goofrider> zenlunatic, just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zenlunatic> goofrider: When I reinstall ubuntu Hoary I want to try out the latest KDE.
<goofrider> xml-blog, u need to consider what's in each repo and how much they overlap
<goofrider> zenlunatic, just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will get u everything that's on the kubuntu cd
<thundrcleeze> crap. I didn't have the main repos enabled and must have been installing things from marillat by accident.
<xml-blog> I don't remember why I added manno - advice of some guru that told me it had some package I wanted surely. I wanted pretty recent mono + mono develop and oo.org
<zenlunatic> goofrider: Thanks.
<goofrider> xml-blog, but backports have mono
<bdmp> goofrider; can i do the same thing with ubuntu-desktop and get Gnome and everything since i have kubuntu?
<goofrider> xml-blog, u can't just mix so many repo with overlaps. they'll conflcit. u need to priortize them and pin them. read the apt-get howto about pin-priority
<krazykook> well i guess the Brazilians got it right when they said "The future is free and nothing can stop it"
<goofrider> bdmp, yes
<bdmp> cool
<bdmp> thanks
<xml-blog> yes, I think it was something else come to think of it.
<goofrider> bdmp, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bdmp> thanks
<flevour> hi, i have configured my printer trhough sys->admin->printing, but what if i try to print the test page it takes ages to start printing and it prints garbage, any ideas?
<flevour> goofrider: i am trying again, sorry for repeating
<xml-blog> goofrider, will do I'm logging the list of things I need to read
<krazykook> and i heard via was designing a new motherboard which will have decss in it so we don't have to break any laws to play dvds
<goofrider> xml-blog, and BTW, just to let u know. Pin: release o=Unbuntu s=hoary-secuirty  doesn't work
<goofrider> s=hoary-secuirty ==> s=hoary
<xml-blog> hmm ok.
<goofrider> there's a bug I think. I filed a bug report.
<krazykook> so it does look very much like the future is free and nothing can stop this
<goofrider> flevour, can u remind me what's your problem?
<xml-blog> out of curiosity is this something that should be updated in the guide
<thundrcleeze> krazykook, I doubt that.
<goofrider> xml-blog, APT howto is a must
<flevour> goofrider: i have just written it above my message to you
<goofrider> and visit every URL of your deb lines, and see what packages they have and see how they overlap and pin accordingly
<xml-blog> I'm printing hardcopy now... and brewing some starbucks ;)
<goofrider> flevour, oh sorry. I just now sees it
<krazykook> thundrcleeze: how would you propose to stop it....we are not using libdecss or win32codecs....or any proprietary formats and the mobo manufacturers are going to include the missing pieces in the hardware so we don't have to violate any laws
<goofrider> flevour, u pciked the correct drive?
<goofrider> driver?
<flevour> godsmoke: yes
<flevour> goofrider: yes
<goofrider> flevour, and is the LPT port in the correct mode?
<xml-blog> hey, thanks again I really appreciate it. ubuntu and apt-get rock, but it's easy to get in trouble if you don't RTFM ;)
<goofrider> EPP/ECP/etc?
<krazykook> thundrcleeze: it looks like the future is free...with the help of via and others
<flevour> goofrider: how do i check that? never heeard of LPT modes. LPT stands for ...?
<jeroen_> krazykook, what's wrong with decss?
<goofrider> xml-blog, nothing another apt-get won't fix, if u know what your'e doing. u can downgrade as well as upgrade
<krazykook> jeroen_: well we cannot  use it in the US...so via is going to put it in the mobo for us
<goofrider> flevour, u know, I don't even know how to check that in linux... LOL
<jeroen_> krazykook, yeah, well, US.. :/
<goofrider> flevour, what printer is it?
<thundrcleeze> I don't disagree with your first statement, though I am skeptical.  Do you have a link for that?  "The future is free" statement is pretty broad and vague.
<xml-blog> goofrider, glad to hear it. I lost gaim, plus my vimspell goes nuts and Tomboy craps out. I'm anxious to get it all straight.
<flevour> goofrider: laserjet 1300 HP
<krazykook> thundrcleeze: yes i had a link...i was reading a news article about the Brazilian government and it was one of their official statements
<krazykook> thundrcleeze: and they are right
<goofrider> xml-blog, just add    APT::Default-Release "hoary"; to /etc/apt/apt.conf  (create it if it does not exist) and install gaim again. Default release = pin priority 990
<goofrider> xml-blog, unpinned repo defaults to 500
<paul__> Anyone: I can't get unrar to work, can't install it. anyone know how?
<xml-blog> awesome.
<jeroen_> q: what is the difference between /etc/apt/apt.conf and /etc/apt/apt.conf.d?
<flevour> goofrider: unfortunately cups log doesnt help very much
<xml-blog> .d ios a directory
<goofrider> /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Nalioth> paul_, did you install unrar-nonfree? or what?
<goofrider> the directory is there, don't worry, create an apt.conf as well
<goofrider> and add the line
<goofrider> flevour, what does it say anyways?
<jeroen_> goofrider: So I just need to creat new apt.conf?
<jeroen_> goofrider: I'm reading http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PinningHowto
<paul__> i've downloaded it. But i don't know how to install it. New to linux.
<goofrider> jeroen_,  apt.conf is used for APT::Default-Release and other settings. for pinning repos u use /etc/pat/preference
<jeroen_> paul__, is it a .tar.gz or .deb?
<goofrider> there's nothing I know I didn't learn from the apt-howto (and trial and error)
<goofrider> so have fun
<jeroen_> goofrider, thanks! Just wondering why it wasn't there ;)
<paul_> goofrider can you help me with this one? sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<xml-blog> goofrider, not to sound like a broken reocrd but it isn't going to royally scrwe everything when I say "yes" to apt-get when removing the stuff that also removes ubuntu-desktop?
<goofrider> paul_,  do u have a /etc/hostname file?
<paul__> it's .dep
<goofrider> xml-blog, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<goofrider> it contains nothing
<paul_> dont know - probly not.
<v3trae> hello fellas <--- rop10
<xml-blog> thx. ok - just sounds scary ;)
<jeroen_> goofrider, is version Hoary or hoary?
<Nalioth> who can sent paul_ _ to an apt-get howto?
<goofrider> xml-blog, it just depends on all the packages that in the ubnutu desktop envir so u can just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to install the whole thing for convinience
<goofrider> jeroen_,     APT::Default-Release "hoary";
<jeroen_> goofrider, thx :D
<xml-blog> i see. just migrated from win where you learn to fear the slightest config changes...off to read now thanks!
<goofrider> do not forget trailing semicolon
<Nalioth> paul__ recommend you google the ubuntulinux.org site for "apt-get" apt is the package (software) manager for ubuntu
<v3trae> does cedega/winex work as well on Ubuntu/kubuntu as it does on say gentoo?
<goofrider> xml-blog, salut to users who RTFM
<pfox> can i get the gnome calendar in the clock to display bank holidays in the uk?
<paul__> ok, will do. thanks
<xml-blog> thx. salute to people like you that tell us what M to RTF and who give us help in spite of our ignorance!
<dos000> anyone explain why i get "mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /opt-001/ busy" i know /opt-001 is not busy
<goofrider> paul__,  actually, look for the apt-howto
<xml-blog> I will say the ubuntu communtiy is awesome. thanks for helping make it what it is
<goofrider> it's the definitive guide to apt. Everything I know came from it (+ trial&error)
<goofrider> and I've only had hoary for, um... 1-1/2 months?
<mindspore> xml-blod: i agree.
<v3trae> anyone use cedega/winex on ubuntu?
<flevour> goofrider: i will post the log somewhere, wiat a min
<goofrider> never really used desktop linux b4
<ablyss> i use wine
<v3trae> Ablyss, you use it to run any games?
<goofrider> I'm liking it though
<jeroen_> goofrider, it's good, huh? :)
<ablyss> v3trae, no just mirc and wordperfect
<paul_> goofrider how do i create the etc/hostname file?
<jeroen_> ablyss, why mirc?
<ablyss> because xchat sucks?
<v3trae> ablyss, how does wine compare to winex?
<goofrider> sudo echo computername > /etc/hostname
<xml-blog> sudo touch /etc/hostname
<jeroen_> v3trae, winex is aimed at games
<ablyss> v3trae, i would not know
<xml-blog> :) haha yours was better, goofrider
<v3trae> K well winex turned into cedega for games, and its supposibly runs better
<v3trae> ablyss, you really dont like xchat? >_<
<ablyss> only game i play is unreal tournment
<v3trae> eww
<goofrider> jeroen_, I don't know. I never feel so good about an OS, not even OSX
<v3trae> ^_^
<ablyss> :P
<v3trae> I personally like how xchat shows you when someone is replying to you... makes it alot easier in rooms filled with bots
<goofrider> flevour, i don't know how much i can be of help but i'll sure look at the logfile
<goofrider> v3trae,  but any modern IRC clients do that
<goofrider> v3trae, like what did u used to use? telnet? bitchX?
<v3trae> goofrider, i've really only used mIRC on my windows box, and it doesn't do that
<ablyss> i find mirc easier to script in verses xchat.. other than that xchat is okay
<Nalioth> telnet, <snort> love that raw feeling!
<Fator_Dee> could anyone know why in boot I would suddenly get hundreds of lines of just "----------------" on my screen?
<Nalioth> v3trae, xchat is as scriptable, just dosnt have the user base of mirc
<ablyss> plus, using it to connect to msn irc which xchat would be able to do
<v3trae> i'd use telnet if i could figure it out ^_^
<ablyss> wouldn't*, er
<Nalioth> Fator_Dee, keyboard got a cat sleeping on it?
<goofrider> v3trae, mIRC sure does it. it has for a decade almost
<Fator_Dee> Nalioth: the thing is, my comp is suffering from sudden hang ups
<jeroen_> goofrider, with the default version, is it safe to add backports and breezy repos? (Withouth them updating to new packages)
<Nalioth> Fator_Dee, check your heat situtation
<v3trae> goofrider, thats interesting... i've honestly never seen it, i'll have to pay better attention iguess.
<jeroen_> goofrider, I mean:    APT::Default-Release "version";
<jamesio> anyone have a lanboy pro case?
<goofrider> jeroen_, that makes hoary the default, means pin-priority 990
<Fator_Dee> Nalioth: it's not overheating
<flevour> goofrider: http://rafb.net/paste/results/FXjJIF83.html
<goofrider> all other repo is 500
<Nalioth> Fator_Dee, do you dual boot?
<jeroen_> goofrider, so it won't install backports unless I explicitly tell it to?
<goofrider> installed packages are 100
<Fator_Dee> Nalioth: no
<goofrider> jeroen_, nope, not even if they have a higher version than your instaleed one
<xml-blog> that was my problem
<Fator_Dee> Nalioth: and the hang ups only appear within an hour of when I booted up in the morning, not in the afternoon or evening :-\
<goofrider> jeroen_, and then, u should add an /etc/apt/preferences to control pin-prioity for each repo
<xml-blog> i foolishly said "yes" to newer versions
<xml-blog> thinking - hey new = better
<xml-blog> haha
<jeroen_> goofrider, great :) now where do I find the deb blabla for breezy?
<Fator_Dee> Nalioth: my brother thought that there could be some strange problem in the motherboard (it is an old computer)
<Nalioth> Fator_Dee, weird
<Nalioth> Fator_Dee, yes i was thinking a hardware malfunction
<goofrider> u can use apt-get policy <package>  so see the various version # and pin prioirty for that package, and see how apt selects what to install
<v3trae> Thank you for the help sirs, i'll see you guys around... think i'm going to put ubuntu on my home box
<Fator_Dee> Nalioth: I booted it with knoppix and checked the hd's with smartctl and nothing alarming came up
<goofrider> jeroen_, check the wiki for breezy repo, but DO NOT mix them with hoary
<goofrider> flevour, i'll look @ it now
<Nalioth> Fator_Dee, so you know its not the HDs, there are many more components that could be causing it
<xml-blog> deb http://manno.name/debian/ breezy cvs
<flevour> goofrider: thanks
<Fator_Dee> Nalioth: and now I'm gathering courage to buut it again to see if those lines appear again :-\
<xml-blog> I think that's it
<Fator_Dee> *buut=boot
<xml-blog> but you mught want to check that
<xml-blog> ;)
<Fator_Dee> I also checked the memories a week ago with memtest and they were fine
<Nalioth> i'ts weird that it only happens in a finite time after startup, and not later on
<Fator_Dee> yep
<Fator_Dee> and I'm pissed off by the fact that I only need that comp for two months, after that I'd go to army for a year and then buy a new comp :-\
<Fator_Dee> but no.. that bastard had to start on my right now
<Fator_Dee> and now I stop my whining :-)
<flevour> goofrider: it looks ok, except for that locale problem
<goofrider> flevour, sorry but i can't see any hints in the log
<flevour> goofrider: but its just a warning
<goofrider> flevour, but u'r printing english and it just fell back on EN
<flevour> goofrider: the sad part is that yesterday i randomly got it to print the test page at least from the web iface. but today it changed its mind again
<goofrider> flevour, print another test page and see if there's another in /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<goofrider> Fator_Dee,  u think there's a cron.daily script that's hogging your system?
<goofrider> check your crontab
<flevour> goofrider: only a May 13 18:31:41 localhost kernel: lp0: ECP mode
<goofrider> maybe it's locatedb
<Fator_Dee> goofrider: would it cause my screen to go black?
<ryman> hmm my computer keeps hanging for no reason
<goofrider> Fator_Dee, hmm... probly not
<Fator_Dee> goofrider: but I'll check
<jeroen_> ryman: PSU or heat problems are often the cause of that
<Fator_Dee> or nvidia drivers for some
<goofrider> Fator_Dee, but hardware problem should not corelate to a time of day. It's gotta be crontab or something
<goofrider> flevour, I wish i can be more helpful. I think u should try posting a thread in cups.org and ubuntuforums.org, and search the msgs there as well
<Nalioth> y'all be good
<Olin57> what's up
<goofrider> HP printers are very popular, I'm sure someone share your problems and might have some pointers for u
<Olin57> anyone willing to have some ideas bounced off them?
<goofrider> flevour, or keep coming back here and look for a real expert
<goofrider> LOL
<flevour> goofrider: lol
<flevour> goofrider: do you think line 67 could be faulty in someway? it points to a non existing path
<Olin57> well, I'll give it a shot anyways
<ryman> jeroen_, I think its my HD
<ryman> whats the best way to format a HD ?
<goofrider> ryman, or bad memory, or too many HDDs and hence overtaxing the PSU which result in  voltage irregularity
<jeroen_> ryman: use a program
<jeroen_> ryman, run it from a floppy or CD
<ryman> I want to format my HD and install a clean Ubuntu
<Olin57> i've learned a great deal about fstab, so for a line to make my second hard drive accessable to the main user, a line could look like this....
<ryman> jeroen_, whats the program name ?
<orathon> hey how do i open the folder ~/.icons ??
<goofrider> flevour, hmm... maybe.. I really can't tell. but have u try editing /etc/cups/* manually?
<Olin57> /dev/sdb1     /Gdrive    ntfs     auto,user,exec,rw    0    1
<goofrider> the conf files should have plenty of helpful hints
<jeroen_> I don't know which one is good, but you could use stuff like parted
<Fator_Dee> goofrider: the thing is, I don't know if these crons could cause that kind of things
<ryman> jeroen_, thanks
<Olin57> can anyone see any problems w/ the above mentioned line?
<xml-blog> orathon, View -> Show hidden files
<goofrider> Fator_Dee, just check the crontab's daily entry to see if something is running @ the same time of day
<goofrider> Fator_Dee,  and check /var/log/* for everything's running at that time of day as well
<jeroen_> orathon, you just type it in the address bar, use ctrl+H, or type in a terminal nautilus /home/username/.blabla
<orathon> xml-blog, iam to copy two folders into that dir but i dont know were it is...
<Olin57> I'll take that as a no
<Olin57> woooo
<jeroen_> orathon: ctrl+H
<Behemoth> hello again
<jeroen_> Behemoth, hi!
<goofrider> Olin57, all is well with that fstab i think
<Olin57> goofrider, thank you much
<xml-blog> orathon, should be in your home folder
<jeroen_> orathon: or (in a terminal): cp fileyouwanttocopy /.placeyouwantittogo/fileyouwanttocopy
<goofrider> Olin57, don't think me. u won't know it if I'm lying anyways
<xml-blog> orathon
<xml-blog> orathon, try ls -a
<xml-blog> in your home folder
<xml-blog> cp stuffyouwanttocopy ~/.icons
<bdmp> Howdy, I am looking to set up some wireless on my comp.  Can someone walk me through the concept of setting it up?
<flevour> godsmoke: yeah, but maybe with not enough fantasy
<flevour> goofrider: yeah, but maybe with not enough fantasy
<Behemoth> can someone help me a little, I just ran ubuntu with noapic option as suggested by wiki (hardware laptop part) and now USB doesnt work, but my touchpad started to work (without installing the driver....) how can I get the USB back?
<CarlK> bdmp - plug it in.  good chance it will just work
<bdmp> it is already installed
<flevour> goofrider: the heard part is that it sounds to me like a general problem, someone with a different printer could have run into it and i could be not so lucky to find out
<Fator_Dee> goofrider: nothing seems to be the problem :-/
<bdmp> don't I have to set up the driver or something?
* IcemanV9 ought to buy a wireless card for his laptop
<jeroen_> IcemanV9, why?
<jeroen_> IcemanV9, cable > wireless
<goofrider> bdmp, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<Fator_Dee> jeroen_: it's quite hard to wardrive with cable connection :-)
<IcemanV9> jeroen_: so my laptop doesn't tied down to cable :)
<CarlK> bdmp, menu,system, admin, networking
<Fator_Dee> goofrider: well, I'm going to boot that comp now and see if it's going to blow up
<Sauron21> hi....I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to change my MAC address?I am having problems with some kind of network collision.....I know its something to do with "ldconfig" ...but other then that.....
<bdmp> carlk; i don't have that path. what is admin?
<IcemanV9> jeroen_: i once have a wireless network, but took it back due to a dropped connection often (found it was a bad chipset)
<goofrider> flevour, that's the thing, the problem is so general that I really have no way to begin. I won't do any better troubleshooting it even if it were my printer
<CarlK> bdmp - "administration" - 2nd option under "System" menu
<IcemanV9> jeroen_: didn't have a chance to go back wireless yet
<goofrider> Fator_Dee, did u find any suspicious process in /var/log and inittab?
<CarlK> is there something like Netstumbler?
<Sauron21> ....anyone?
<bdmp> I have kubuntu
<karljp> carl: nothing good
<bdmp> thats why i can't find it.
<flevour> goofrider: i am highly tempted to do a highly windowsish operation: reinstalling
<karljp> it seems to be kismet if you can, which offers a lot mroe than netstumbler,
<karljp> and nothing if you can't
<goofrider> bdmp, there's  a couple thread in the ubuntuforums.org about how to setup wifi in KDE
<flevour> goofrider: because it used to work
<goofrider> go there
<karljp> there's apradar, but it's crap
<IcemanV9> bdmp: have u tried #kubuntu?
<CarlK> bdmp - maybe /join #kubuntu
<goofrider> flevour, nah, if anything, just reinstall cups
<flevour> goofrider: i already tried that solution
<karljp> what's the highest load average anyone's seen on a single processor machine?
<goofrider> flevour, and pls a. RTFM (there are the admin manual and user manul @ cups.org that are essential, b. tinker with /etc/cups/cups.conf)
<flevour> goofrider: i used to run hoary before the official release, maybe something is b0rked
<karljp> not doing anything to deliberately force it up
* karljp has just hit 12 with a "cp -a" which is as high as I've ever seen it
<bdmp> I didn;t know there was a channel. thanks
<goofrider> karljp, wat about wifiradar?
<flevour> goofrider: i will do that again, but i spent the full afternoon trying to debug this, this was the last try before leaving
<goofrider> karljp, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto  look @ the bttom of that page for some tools
* karljp will look again
<bdmp> Thanks yall
<CarlK> goofrider - Reboot The F'n Machine?
<goofrider> flevour, yeah cups can be a pain to get working. I had my fits to get windows to print to my usb printer connected to linux  over SMB
<dingo> Does anyone here know how to set up the TV out ??
<CarlK> dingo - what card?
<xml-blog> CarlK - RTFM = Read the F$#@#@ Manual
<goofrider> CarlK, it's linux. no reboot is ever requireed
<flevour> goofrider: eh. maybe its not the day
<tritium> dingo, which video card?
<goofrider> CarlK, /etc/init.d/cups restart, maybe
<dingo> CarlK, TNT2
<zappy> hello :)
<goofrider> CarlK, or wrost case. telinit 1, telinit 2
<CarlK> goofrider - does telinit work with ubuntu?
<Fator_Dee> goofrider: no I didn't and it booted perfectly now :-\
<dingo> tritium, tnt2 card
* Fator_Dee is stunned
<goofrider> CarlK, telinit works with all POSIX compliant systems I think
<CarlK> dingo - no clue
<flevour> goofrider: thanks for the moral support, take care
<goofrider> CarlK, telinit works on all linux, plus BSD, maybe OSX too
<Fator_Dee> goofrider: I'll take my words back, it hang up on the login screen
<goofrider> flevour, good luck
<goofrider> Fator_Dee, disable GDM (apt-get remove gdm)
<tritium> dingo, read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz, particularly the TwinView section
<CarlK> goofrider - ok, 1 and 2 work, but not 4 - in inittab: # Runlevels 2-5 are multi-user.
<goofrider> Fator_Dee, and reboot, see what happens
<Fator_Dee> goofrider: the screen turned blank :-\
<DunkMaster> okay
<goofrider> Fator_Dee, or, boot in recovery mode (aka runlevel 1) and see where exactly it hangs
<DunkMaster> i reinstalled the ubuntu
<DunkMaster> and got grub to work
<Fator_Dee> I'd say that this is no program fault
<CarlK> dingo - if it is nvidia, thereis a TV out control thingy in synaptic
<DunkMaster> what do i do next?
<klaym> on Warty Warthog, should I download new themes for Metacity or for Warty? or do both go?
<goofrider> CarlK, Unbuntu has only 1 getty console in runlevel 3-5
<goofrider> instead of 6
<klaym> sorry, Metacity or GTK?
<goofrider> Fator_Dee, blank screen as in system freezes? or just balnk sscreenm but system still runs?
<goofrider> Fator_Dee, maybe a screen refresh rate issue, or other screen related stuff
<Fator_Dee> goofrider: blank screen as in black, and the light in the monitor blinks
<Fator_Dee> goofrider: but wouldn't that have come up earlier?
<Fator_Dee> and why would it work sometimes and sometimes not :-\
<goofrider> Fator_Dee, but does the HDD still spins?
<goofrider> Fator_Dee, push "Ctrl-Alt-F1"
<tritium> dingo, also read "APPENDIX J: CONFIGURING TV-OUT"
<Fator_Dee> goofrider: I turned the comp off, I'll borrow some stuff from friends and try with a different comp but the same hds
<dingo> tritium, thanks.. but this is weird.. doing apt-get install nvidia-glx (haven't done so yet) and now it wants the CD.....
<goofrider> Fator_Dee, blinking monitor light means no video signal, probly out of sync or OS requested a DPMI energy saving balnk screen
<xMaximex> is there a wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwway to edit gnome menu withoooooooooooooooooooooooooooout using menu editor
<tritium> dingo, comment out the 'deb cdrom' line (should be the first) in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<goofrider> Fator_Dee, sounds like a video signal issue. If computer freeze, it either freezes 9with the image still on screen) or it coredumps
<goofrider> or BSOD
<goofrider> it doesn't go blank + lose video signal
<tritium> dingo, it is on the CD, if you want to save a little time
<DunkMaster> Goofrider
<DunkMaster> i got into the grub shell
<DunkMaster> i reinstalled ubuntu and it worked this time
<DunkMaster> how do i boot the system?
<klaym> can I install Metacity on Ubuntu, even if I'm using gtk?
<CarlK> my mouse is all freaked out - like any move ment just warps it to some random edge of the screen -
<CarlK> a reboot will fix, but guessing there is something I can poke to re-init it?
<natarajmb> restart x server
<CarlK> natarajmb - good enough
<klaym> can I install Metacity themes on Ubuntu, even if I'm using gtk?
<goofrider> DunkMaster, ??
<misieq> hi there
<misieq> i have a question
<DunkMaster> how do i boot the system Goofrider?
<DunkMaster> i mean Ubuntu
<goofrider> DunkMaster, well, u boot and it shows u a boot menu
<DunkMaster> yes
<dingo> brb
<goofrider> DunkMaster, unless u see something diffrent
<DunkMaster> TAB shows the commands
<CarlK> natarajmb - rats.. no help
<goofrider> DunkMaster, oh so u r in grub shell
<misieq> there was a magazine which came with ubuntu on dvd at my place recently
<DunkMaster> yes
<misieq> and i've just installed ubuntu
<goofrider> DunkMaster, and u have only 1 partition?
<DunkMaster> i didnt install the grub boot loader
<DunkMaster> 3
<DunkMaster> hda1 hda3 hda5
<goofrider> u didn't install grub? what do u mean?
<misieq> but it wants to download about 500 megs from the internet
<goofrider> pls be specific
<natarajmb> unload and load your mouse module
<misieq> while all the packages are on the disc
<DunkMaster> sorry, i have to run
<DunkMaster> bbl
<CarlK> misieq - they may be more recient updates
<misieq> and how can make aptitude use these from the disc?
<goofrider> misieq, r u using an old hoary preview cd?? or breezy?
<misieq> because it would take ages before it will downlaod..
<dcraven> goofrider: I doubt it's breezy.
<goofrider> misieq, it should use CD by default
<misieq> hoary 5.04
<goofrider> misieq, otherwise, go back to configure apt, and choose "CDROM"
<CarlK> goofrider - I think it uses the CD untill the reboot
<misieq> so should i reboot?
<goofrider> CarlK, the release version should not reuire any extra packages from the repo
<CarlK> goofrider - it doesn't require, but the default is a local mirror, not the CD
<karljp> goof: wifiradar is ok I guess
<goofrider> CarlK, oh u r right
<karljp> but it's worthless for monitoring signal quality
<karljp> to help yo move around to find where to sit to get the best access
<karljp> it's much better than apradar
<misieq> there is a line looking like 'deb cdrom:[(some name here)}/ unstable main restricted' in my /etc/apt/sources.list file
<misieq> and it's the first line
<goofrider> karljp, I don't have wifi on my linux bos so I don't know. if u have an app that u'd like to suggest to be packaged for Universe, consult the wiki/forum
<CarlK> karljp - know of a page of wifi utils for Linux?
<karljp> goof: no, htere's isn't one.
<misieq> so it shoul ude my cd, right?
<misieq> *should use
<karljp> carl: no idea.
<karljp> there's no netstumbler that I've found
<goofrider> karljp, check personaltelco,net, seattlewireless.net, nycwireless.net, etc
<CarlK> the basic network dialog has a signal strength
<karljp> yeah, but not a nice graph over time
<goofrider> tons of community wifi projects use wiki and they have lots of info about linux apps
<karljp> yes
<karljp> and they all suck
<karljp> the open source communites response so far has been, "oh, you should use kismet"
<karljp> it does all of that
<timmow> what on earth does the ubuntu network dialog do? It just crashes on me
<goofrider> so use that
<CarlK> lol
<nanaban> Q: How do I make my gnome to auto create icons on the desktop when a drive is mount? I remember it used to do that long long time ago.
<timmow> and does not seem to update /etc/network/interfaces
<karljp> But I need need or want all of kismet, and kismet supports an extremely limited subset of wlan cards
<karljp> Ijust want more than the non-kismet tools provide
<CarlK> nanaban - mine just does.
<nanaban> ah...
<karljp> nanaban: it has problems with some firewire drives and flashcards
<karljp> but it generally just works
<goofrider> karljp, well then use the tools, join the mailing lists and help make tem better
<karljp> yes, cos all I do with my day is work on every oss tool that needs improvement
<karljp> I already work on two, and I have a day job
<goofrider> nanaban, r u using NTFS drives? u might need to install ntfsprogs
<nanaban> but my drives are just partitions on my hd
<nanaban> 1 fat and 1 ntfs
<nanaban> they are mounted at boot
<karljp> oh yeah, you don't get them on your desktop
<nanaban> I used to...
<goofrider> nanaban, edit your fstab. internal HDDs don't automount
<nanaban> and I kinda like it
<nanaban> what?
<Behemoth> goofrider, does ntfsprogs allows you to create files on ntfs partitions or just edit?
<goofrider> Behemoth, ntfs driver in linux kernel is read-only
<nanaban> goofrider, what do you mean?
<goofrider> nanaban, edit /etc/fstab
<nanaban> and?
<thundrcleeze> goofrider, it does say in the description of the package that it allows write.
<karljp> goof: and put what there?
<karljp> his drives are mounted
<karljp> he just doesn't have icons on the desktop
<goofrider> karljp, u 'r right though. wifi support (as far as driver goes) in linux is kinda embarassing
<thundrcleeze> goofrider, you're just supposed to run some fix program so it doesn't corrupt when it mounts in windows.
<goofrider> BSD is even worse
<Behemoth> goofrider, on what kernel is kubuntu based? cause lastest vanilla and gentoo support edit ntfs files too but not creation
<karljp> well the driver world isn't too bad,
<karljp> ndiswrapper is pretty reliable
<Behemoth> goofrider, I mean ubuntu
<karljp> if you didn't have ndiswrapper it would be basicalyl worthless though
<nanaban> goofrider, please continue, what do I need to edit /etc/fstab
<goofrider> thundrcleeze, IIRC, write support is unofficial and experiental. it might have chnaged recently but last time I check was a month ago
<karljp> behemoth: there are some very nasty restrictions on editing ntfs files
<karljp> I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole
<goofrider> thundrcleeze, if u mount it read-only, u should be fine
<karljp> and I find it odd that gentoo allows it by default
<goofrider> Behemoth, kenrel 2.6.10
<nanaban> ?? I just want my icons on desktop, I am happy with how my drives are mounted
<goofrider> nanaban, RTFM. ask google about fstab. it depnds on your hardware configureation
<CarlK> nanaban - oh, you mean all your normal partitins?
<Stefan_> one last try: how to attach module  options to fcdsl, loaded by "capiinit"?
<Behemoth> goofrider, weird it should support limited editing too ... oh well Ill just get rid of windows :D
<karljp> fstab won't put icons on his desktop goofrider!
<goofrider> nanaban, if u have any more trouble though, come back and we'll help u solve it
<nanaban> goofrider, my fstab is alright,  I don't have problems mounting!
<goofrider> nanaban, oh.. icons
<nanaban> sigh.
<karljp> (for about the third time ;)
<goofrider> can't u just make a symlink?
<nanaban> is that identical to an icon that will show up on my desktop on when the partition is mounted?
<nanaban> ony when
<goofrider> i know it;'s probly not the answer u want
<nanaban> only when
<karljp> it sort of works nanaba
<karljp> I just tried it
<karljp> the icon is pretty lame
<karljp> but it will probably do what you want
<CarlK> well, it won't come/go as the part is mounte/umounted
<karljp> but he has them automounted
<karljp> in fstab
<Stefan_> or just tell me how to apply options to modules automatically ... please
<Stefan_> no modules.conf etc ....
<xml-blog> goofrider, btw halfway through apthowto from Debian docs. thanks for the pointers removed manno.name breezy cvs and marillat from sources, and downgraded to libaspell15=0.50.5-5 and *everything* is working again: gaim, tomboy, oo.org 1.9.95-2 ... just awesome thx
<goofrider> Stefan_, did u try modules.conf?
<xml-blog> now maybe i can re-enable vimspell
<goofrider> xml-blog, np, glad I helped
<Stefan_> goofrider: i was told ubuntu has none - but i tried, yes
<goofrider> Stefan_, modutils?
<CarlK> Stefan_ - long shot - near the bottem of http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<goofrider> Debian uses modutils, I was rather dumbfouned to see why it seems it's missing in Ubuntu
<nanaban> ah, a sym link is different
<Stefan_> goofrider: i added fcdsl into modutils.d whoch the options inside, but nothing
<goofrider> Stefan_, I only build modules from DEB so i can't help much, try searching the ubuntuforums.org and ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<Badness45> xine is not playing dvds
<Badness45> it says
<Stefan_> goofrider: i did ... ;(
<goofrider> Stefan_, u need to run a util to update modutils
<Badness45> the source seemed eencryped
<Stefan_> goofrider: modules-update
<karljp> have you installed libdvdcss?
<Badness45> the source seemed encryptyed
<goofrider> so your changes get pcikup. I forgot how, I did it once 3 years ago when I tried Debian for a week
<Badness45> how i install that
<CarlK> I have a KVM switch.  I boot Box A into X, mouse works.  I switch to BoxB, mouse works.  Back to A, mouse is freaked out (smallm move warps and opend my trash)
<goofrider> Stefan_, yes
<Stefan_> i did that
<CarlK> restarting X doesn't help
<goofrider> Stefan_, try #ubuntu-motu and see if they can help. Be nice though cuz it's not supposed to be a help ch
<Stefan_> allright
<goofrider> Badness45, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<karljp> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<karljp> run that
<Badness45> cause it was working yesterday
<karljp> same dvd?
<Badness45> imma try that karl
<karljp> or different dvd?
<Badness45> yeah
<Badness45> in vlc too but how do i use the vlc
<Badness45> when i go to dvd disc disc it doesn't play
<goofrider> I love u all but I've had enough for the morning...
<thundrcleeze> bye goofrider
<goofrider> hope a made a diffrence for u all
<goofrider> l8r
* goofrider is away: I'm busy
<Badness45> karl it says no binary deb availble
<karljp> isn't 64bit linux a blast
<karljp> hope you're enjoying it :)
<Badness45> i no right
<karljp> if this is a fresh install
<karljp> I'd seriously suggest junking it and just using 32bit
<karljp> did you get your wireless working with ndis64 at all?
<Badness45> i used a live cd yesterday maybe thats why
<Badness45> nope no wireless
<karljp> ahh, yeah, I couldn't get ndis to workon the livecd
<karljp> worked first go once I'd isntalled
<karljp> I need to go and put that back in the wiki
<karljp> I did have a note abotu that but it's been removed
<Badness45> xine says no mrl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium_]  by tritium
<Badness45> karl
<Badness45> u there
<mxpxpod> how would I find out what the horiz sync and vertrefresh values are for my ibook g4's lcd?
<jeroen_> How do I search for (uninstalled) packagages using the command line?
<JairunCaloth> mxpxpod: you might try the manufactures website
<JairunCaloth> mxpxpod: or any documentation that came with your computer
<HappyFool> jeroen_: apt-cache search
<mxpxpod> JairunCaloth: hmm
<jeroen_> mxpxpod, if Ubuntu detected this, just check the xorg.conf
<HappyFool> jeroen_: try also apt-cache search --names-only
<mxpxpod> jeroen_: I used an old config
<Badness45> how do i install libdvdcss
<jeroen_> HappyFool, thanks
<HappyFool> Badness45: 'sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2' ?
<guruyaya> Hi, someone knows where can I find codecs, to see video from totem player
<guruyaya> ?
<jeroen_> libdvdcss2
<Pappa> marillat apt repos
<jeroen_> see the wiki on restricted formats
<HappyFool> guruyaya: this page might help: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> try also http://ubuntuguide.org
<Behemoth> guruyaya, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<jeroen_> Behemoth, that's not enough for dvd playback
<guruyaya> Ahha.
<Behemoth> jeroen_, libdvdcss2 too then
<Pappa> i'm having trouble with the special characters "  ".. they shop up as garbage on my friends box
<Behemoth> Is DIVX codec included in w32codecs?
<Madcat> I noticed it too that unicode characters aren't working correctly in ubuntu ...
<Pappa> using aterm. with gnome-terminal they work, but pressing "f" in gnome-terminal brings up help. very annoying.
<kent> Pappa, perhaps your friends box is not using UTF?  (not knowing that much about the problem,  this might be the cause..)
<Madcat> Shouldn't UTF stuff be enabled by default ?
<Pappa> unicode? they are in 8859-1* and ascii > num 127
<HappyFool> Behemoth: well, there are several files that look divx related (divx.dll, e.g.) in that package
<guruyaya> didn`t find the codecs,
<guruyaya> I`ll search it again
<HappyFool> guruyaya: read the wiki page and ubuntuguide.org
<HappyFool> they have complete and fairly straightforward instructions
<guruyaya> ok
<guruyaya> Thanks
<Badness45> it says libdvdcss2 not availble
<jeroen_> Badness45, libdvdcss2 is not in Ubuntu repos
<Badness45> ok in the xine dvd it say i have ti install
<HappyFool> Badness45: you have marillat /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<orathon> hey do anyone know a very good media player for playing mp3's ??? xmms just stops when i try to play the mp3 and totem movie player gives a stream error
<Badness45> libdvdcss
<goldfish> orathon: mp3blaster
<jeroen_> orathon: see the wiki on restrictedformats
<goldfish> orathon: its console based
<karljp> anyone know what can be done to prevent this sort of thing happening?
<karljp> cp: reading `2004_08_29 - Iron Mountain and climbing with Katie/CRW_6108.CRW': Input/output error
<karljp> is there some sort of fsck that can be run that will mark certain sectors as not to be used?
<Badness45> i dont no
<Badness45> where can i get libdvdcss
<orathon> when iam trying to install mp3 blaster it gives me a warning that the pagace cannot be verificated...
<orathon> package*
<orathon> badness45: try  "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss"
<Badness45> it says not availble
<orathon> hmm
<Badness45> but is referred to another package
<Badness45> package has no installation candidate
<jeroen_> What are the names I need to use for backports and hoary when apt-pinning?
<alejandro_ricove> there is way i can put my terminal integrated to the background of my desktop ?? any help will be useful ..thx
<HappyFool> Badness45: have you followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org ?
<goldfish> alejandro_ricove: are u using gnome ?
<alejandro_ricove> ubuntu comes with gnome 2.10 doesnt it ?? i hace gnome ..i know that at least ..
<orathon> hmm any other good mp3 player??
<ivoks> alejandro_ricove yes, there is, hit ctrl alt f1
<jeroen_> any expert apt-pinners here? ;)
<alejandro_ricove> nope ...thx anyway but that is the console mode ..it is not what im looking ,,,but thanks
<Behemoth> can someone tell me with a little apt-get install problem I cant seem to be able to install mplayer-386 (following ubuntuguide.org)
<Scorpinf> i got a microsoft mouse, with 4 buttons + scroller, how can i add functionality to the mouse in ubuntu? it only supports 2 buttons
<g14> alejandro_ricove, open up synaptic and search for root-tail. That is what you are looking for
<goldfish> alejandro_ricove: there is root-tail, which sites on your background, but it's for tailing files in a terminal..
<goldfish> heh
<goldfish> I think u have ti remove your wallpaper for it to work on gnome
<goldfish> *To
<Behemoth> can someone help me with a little apt-get install problem? I cant seem to be able to install mplayer-386 (following ubuntuguide.org)
<alejandro_ricove> apt-get install root-tail ??
<simple_> i need help with installing ndiswrapper, i get an error 2 when i try, i'm using kubuntu 5.04 install
<simple_> make [1]  : leave dir 'home/simple/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver'
<simple_>  make *** [install]  error 2
<simple_> that
<Behemoth> can someone help me with a little apt-get install problem? I cant seem to be able to install mplayer-386 (following ubuntuguide.org) it says package has unresolvable dependencies
<jeroen_> Behemoth, try to resolve the dependancies manually
<g14> alejandro_ricove, yeah that should do it
<Scorpinf> i got a microsoft mouse, with 4 buttons + scroller, how can i add functionality to the mouse in ubuntu? it only supports 2 buttons
<Behemoth> jeroen_, just install dependency packages one by one?
<alejandro_ricove> all right ... i just done it ... how do i exceute it ??
<dcraven> Behemoth: I'd suggest losing the merrillat part of your sources.list and using the version in multi/universe.
<matthew> hello to all
<Scorpinf> any cool games that i can install on ubuntu?
<g14> alejandro_ricove, dpkg -L | grep bin
<g14> alejandro_ricove, that will tell you all of the binaries it installs
<g14> alejandro_ricove, sorry, dpkg -L root-tail | grep bin
<Behemoth> dcraven, can u explain what you mean? (sorry noob here)
<matthew> has anyone worked with gpe and ubuntu
<alejandro_ricove> /usr/bin
<alejandro_ricove> /usr/bin/root-tail
<jeroen_> Behemoth, yeah, I guess so
<Behemoth> dcraven, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main only leave this in sources.list?
<g14> alejandro_ricove, root-tail
<matthew> I just setup gpe on an ipac 3835
<matthew> now I am trying to sync with ubuntu
<alejandro_ricove> You did not specify any files to tail
<alejandro_ricove> what is file tailing anyway ?? what file do i have to specify for "tailing" ??
<matthew> I think the best way would be with the usb cable and not even try with the serial cable -- any opinions?
<HappyFool> tailing means to show the last bit, updating as the file changes
<HappyFool> try 'root-tail /var/log/syslog' or something like that
<dcraven> Behemoth: I'd comment that line out by putting a '#' in front of it. I think the guide also added the universe and multiverse repositorys. mplayer is in there.
<eSPete> how do i get danish keyb-layout in Xfce, i had it in gnome...
<waterbeetle> I have a laptop with ATI radeon mobility U1 graphics card and am trying to configure TV-out.  I looked at the wiki, couldn't find much, also downloaded atitvout, but it doesn't seem to do anything.  any ideas?
<alejandro_ricove> ok thx ... sorry if i sounded rude sometime ... :P:P
<Behemoth> dcraven, so what do I leave in there only original lines or only multiverse or universe?
<mxpxpod> how do I boot into single user mode in ubuntu?
* Nalioth wonders how long it will be b4 we are running ubuntu on a xbox-360?
<alejandro_ricove> im noob ..i have used windows for almost 20 years and i started to use linux about a week ago ...and you know what ? i fell in love with it :D:D:D
<simple_> makeinstall error 2 ndiswrapper?
<matthew> that is great alejandro
<matthew> I am new as well
<matthew> and really excited
<mxpxpod> I messed up my xorg.conf and now when gdm starts, it freezes
<mxpxpod> so I need to boot so gdm doesn't start
<alejandro_ricove> it is really catchy for me this os :):)
<dcraven> Behemoth: Original lines plus universe plus multivers. Do as the guide says, but just comment out the marillat lines.
<alejandro_ricove> all right ...somebody can give me a short explanation of whats is root-tail and how/why to use it ?? :$:$
<Behemoth> dcraven, ok will do
<JairunCaloth> is xwine useful?
<PoTs> Is there somewhere a howto to install ubuntu on a dual boot laptop?
* IcemanV9 have been M$-free past 3 weeks :) :)
<pommes> I 'm M$ free for one day, I 'm enjoying it
<matthew> does anyone think that evolution oneday will sync well with pda
<alejandro_ricove> all right ...somebody can give me a short explanation of whats is root-tail and how/why to use it ?? :$:$
<matthew> version 2.1.1
<Nalioth> i welcome all of you folks who've slipped the chains of microsloth
<matthew> thanks Nalioth
<wezzer-> hello :)
<cmg_> is anyone using SciTE (editor) with Ubuntu Hoary?  I grabbed it from Synaptic, and there are probs
<matthew> if I could only find a strong Open CRM I would be totally amazed
<HappyFool> alejandro_ricove: according to the package description, root-tail displays a file on the X root window (i.e., on the 'background')
<HappyFool> so it will presumably scroll, e.g., a log file on your background
<waterbeetle> PoTs, there are lots of howtos on dual booting linux/windows...  You should partition and put the win system on first, then ubuntu.  try googling dual boot linux
<alejandro_ricove> i see...and there is any website with detailed info about it ?? :):)
<Behemoth> dcraven, I removed marilat and now mplayer is not even in the tree
<PoTs> waterbeetle: I know how to install debian, will installing ubuntu give any probs?
<dcraven> Behemoth: You have the multiverse and universe lines in your sources.list file?
<waterbeetle> PoTs, ubuntu was a very install, i don't see why there would be problems
<Behemoth> dcraven, doh missing multiverse
<dcraven> Behemoth: :)
* HappyFool installs root-tail...
<eSPete> how do i get danish keyb-layout in Xfce, i had it in gnome...
<dcraven> Behemoth: It's in multiverse due to license issues with certain media formats.
<cmg_> btw, what is in multiverse?  i currently only use universe and the reg repository
<matthew> what is the best way to do remote assitance from an ubuntu machine to another ubuntu machine
<waterbeetle> I have a laptop with ATI radeon mobility U1 graphics card and am trying to configure TV-out.  I looked at the wiki, couldn't find much, also downloaded atitvout, but it doesn't seem to do anything.  any ideas?
<Behemoth> dcraven, wich ones?
<HappyFool> alejandro_ricove: try 'man root-tail' in a terminal to read some info about it
<HappyFool> it doesn't seem to work here, even if i switch off the background image
<dcraven> Behemoth: Which formats? Pretty much all of them except ogg.. haha
<Behemoth> dcraven, LOL ok :D ok it worked Mplayer is installed
<PoTs> waterbeetle: Thanks, I'll let you know how everything goes :)
<cmg_> does anyone use SciTE editor with Ubuntu?
<dcraven> Behemoth: Cool.
<Dreamer3> i hosed the ownership of /var... how can i find out the correct permissions and reset everything?
<Behemoth> dcraven, it there a package with Mplayer skins? or I just have to download them manually?
<alejandro_ricove> as i understand now... root-tail is an application that displays a file to the x11 root windows (desktop i supposed)
<waterbeetle> PoTs, you've done debian, use cfdisk to partition... setup the hardisks for linux, win, and swap... etc..
<dcraven> Behemoth: I dunno. I don't even use mplayer.
<shido6> if I loose mouse connectivity can I run gpm again?
<alejandro_ricove> but it only displays files ?? can i use it as a terminal ??
<mxpxpod> no one knows how to keep gdm from running on boot?
<waterbeetle> PoTs, ubuntu will recognize the harddisks..
<Behemoth> dcraven, ohok, what do you use if it's not a secret
<dcraven> Behemoth: I just know of the conflicts with it regarding merillat.
<JGL> I'm having problems setting up repositories...  I'm gettin error - "W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907" on last 3 repos
<dcraven> Behemoth: I use totem.
<goldfish> alejandro_ricove: it will display the files in a terminal
<dcraven> Behemoth: But don't tell anybody. ;)
<goldfish> alejandro_ricove: but u cant enter commands in it
<goldfish> alejandro_ricove: why dont u get some transparency
<goldfish> and leave a transparent terminal
<goldfish> and use that
<alejandro_ricove> im doing that from some minutes ago .. :P
<HappyFool> Dreamer3: dunno. think you might be a bit screwed. different packages own different pieces of /var, afaict
<waterbeetle> mxpxpod, I just learned the command CTRL-ALT-F1 today, which toggles to a prompt, you may try that after boot?
<goldfish> heh
<Dreamer3> HappyFool: i know it's not simple
<dcraven> Behemoth: totem-xine to be more precise.
<Dreamer3> HappyFool: but it's linux, it still kinda works, and i know it's fixable
<HappyFool> heh
* JairunCaloth sighs
<JairunCaloth> I guess I'm not supposed to use wine
<HappyFool> i guess i could ls -lR /var and put it in a paste-bin for you ;)
<Dreamer3> can anyone help me troubleshoot a VERY annoying firefox problem?
<thundrcleeze> JairunCaloth, you're having trouble with wine too?
<JairunCaloth> yes
<thundrcleeze> what's your problem?
<JairunCaloth> My problem is that I'm reading from an NTFS drive
<JGL> can anyone help me with this repository gpg thing?
<Florob> JGL: which repository gpg thing?
<JGL> I'm having problems setting up repositories...  I'm gettin error - "W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907" on last 3 repos
<JairunCaloth> I guess if I can't have full rw access I need to learn to use the winelib instead of just reading straight from the hdd
<HappyFool> there's a wiki page with an example of how to add the marillat key
<JGL> happyfool: i didn't see one, r u sure?
<HappyFool> yip
<HappyFool> one second
<JairunCaloth> jgl: check out this page
<JairunCaloth> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<HappyFool> i'm on dial and apt-get upgrade is chewing up my bandwidth ;)
<Behemoth> what output plugin should I use in XMMS to make it work?
<JairunCaloth> got me on my feet and running in notime
<HappyFool> JGL: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<JGL> happyfool: thnks, i'm readin it now...
<waterbeetle> what are some of the chat channels on ubuntu?
<HappyFool> well, this is one ;)
<Florob> JGL: For the "quick" fix, this are the relevant commands:  `gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907; gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -`
<thundrcleeze> Yeah, you can't have read/write yet with NTFS, at least not in a practical manner
<Behemoth> can someone help me please? totem is able to play sound and system sounds are working too but everything else doesnt XMMS hangs when I loan and mp3 and in Audacity there are no selectable playback/recorder devices, what can cause that?
<Behemoth> load*
<thundrcleeze> JairunCaloth, I'm trying to play red alert through wine.  Since it's old, I didn't think there'd be too many problems
<JairunCaloth> thundercleeze: I have windoze installed on a 40 gig HDD, and I popped in a little 3 gig to put ubuntu on. So bringing all my programs over isn't really a viable option either
<JairunCaloth> unless I ported everything over, and just quit usuing winows so I could make room on the 40 gig
<JairunCaloth> Games don't seem to work very well under wine, I havn't acctualy tried to run any yet
<JairunCaloth> I'm just trying to get a working solution going
<BitchX> how do you set screen resolution to higher than 800x600?
<BitchX> is there a way to restart the X configuration?
<HappyFool> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HappyFool> assuming you're on hoary
<thundrcleeze> JairunCaloth, I've been told that ra works fine.  As for your problem, I guess the only way would be to reformat your drive for fat32 or something linux can read/write.
<Behemoth> can someone help me please? totem is able to play sound and system sounds are working too but everything else doesnt, XMMS hangs when I load an mp3 and in Audacity there are no selectable playback/recorder devices, what can cause that?
<nanot3ch> JairunCaloth: Under regular Wine games won't run well...you need Transgaming Cedega with full DirectX emulation for best gaming performance :)
<thundrcleeze> nanot3ch, actually, that was for me.
<JairunCaloth> thundrcleeze: yea, i've been planning on formatting my windows drive. not too happy with the idea of having to use fat32
<nanot3ch> thundrcleeze: Oh, whoops :P
<thundrcleeze> JairunCaloth, yeah.  Get ready to defrag every day.
<Florob> JairunCaloth: Well, you can read and write ext3 from windows if that's any help (and you can read NTFS from linux very well)
<nanot3ch> Behemoth: I think a problem with XMMS is that you need to use the ESD outpout instead of ALSA...I remember reading something about that...
<JairunCaloth> thundrcleeze: RA is listed as working under wine.
<levander> I just did the security update for firefox and now, when I download a file from sourceforge to a filename that already exists on the filesystem, firefox renames it to a very strange name.
<levander> Anybody else get this?
<JGL> happyfool: I got it right, thanks
<JGL> bye
<JairunCaloth> florob: I've already got my NTFS drive setup to read, I just need good RW access so I can run wine programs
<Behemoth> nanot3ch, I dont even have ESD in output options
<deejaykay> I am basically a Linux newb and I just installed Hoary 5.04
<deejaykay> I have been trying for a while to get mp3 support for Rhythmbox, and the directions on the wiki here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats is insufficient.
<deejaykay> I know that I need (1) the gstreamer0.8-mad package from the Hoary Hedgehog universe repository, but I cant seem to find it there. (2) when trying to install other mp3 related packages, I get an error: "Depends: libid3tag0 (>=0.15.0b) but it is not installable"
<deejaykay> Are there updated directions for this problem?
<levander> When I download jdo-2.0-snapshot.jar twice, the 2nd one, Firefox is renaming to jdo-3.0-snapshot.jar.  It's not supposed to do that is it?
<nanot3ch> Behemoth: ...uhh...hmm...I dont have the same problem then...I installed all the extra codecs and stuff though, maybe thats a problem?
<nanot3ch> levander: ...lemme test then, one sec.
<Behemoth> nanot3ch, I did the same ... oh well screw XMMS then :D Ill use totem ... any ideas for Audacity?
<Florob> JairunCaloth: trust me you don't want to use wine, there is a linux equivalent for every windows app I know, you just will want your data, everything else is VERY unproductive. (there is a NTFS driver out there that ulitalizes the original windows drivers (and that for works nearly perfectly), but I've forgotten the name)
<Nalioth> deejaykay, you may have to install from source the "uninstallable pkgs"
<levander> nanot3ch: here's the link i downloaded twice to get the wierd name: http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/jpox/jdo-2.0-snapshot.jar
<JairunCaloth> deejaykay: you need http://ubuntuguide.org/
<nanot3ch> Behemoth: I don't use Audacity...:P....did you install all codecs and do most sound-fixes from ubuntuguide?
<JairunCaloth> Florob: I'm interested in getting my windows games to work mostly.
<deejaykay> JairunCaloth, thanks.  Do you think someone could update the ubuntu wiki about this?  The directions there are outdated and thats the first place I looked.
<nanot3ch> levander: I dont have that problem...I'm using FireFox from the backports repository I believe, or debian universe...so maybe you dont have the latest version?
<nanot3ch> levander: It just asks me if I want to over-write the old file....
<dcraven> deejaykay: You are familiar with the concept of a wiki right?
<levander> nanot3ch: I was very surprised to see today that ubuntu is patching their version of firefox with all the latest security updates
<Behemoth> nanot3ch, I did all codecs havent reached soundfixes yet ... Ill see maybe it will correct it
<Florob> JairunCaloth: Well what abour Cedega? (if you don't want to pay use the CVS version)
<levander> nanot3ch: i am running the latest version in the ubuntu repositories.
<karljp> anyone have any links on moving /home onto a new partition?
<JairunCaloth> florob: what's the CVS version??
<levander> nanot3ch: did you download the same link i did twice?
<karljp> can I just tar up my /home as it stands,
<thundrcleeze> Florob, I've spent hours trying to get CVS to work.  All futile.
<nanot3ch> levander: I didnt download the same version, I just downloaded several misc. files :P
<karljp> make the new parition, and mount it to /home and then untar to it?
<deejaykay> dcraven, yes, but I dont feel like I can add anything useful.  I will update it if I can fix the problem with http://ubuntuguide.org/
<nanot3ch> Behemoth: sound fixes are in troubleshooting at the bottom
<levander> nanot3ch: will you try that link i gave you above, just wait for it to download once, then try to download it again
<HappyFool> karljp: you can untar (or just cp) before mounting
<Behemoth> nanot3ch, ok
<JairunCaloth> what is CVS?
<nanot3ch> Florob: How do you get the CVS version of Cedega?
<thundrcleeze> Florob, also, tell me a linux-equiv. for red alert.
<HappyFool> karljp: it might be an idea to switch to single-user mode before doing the mount
<levander> karljp: yeah, i've gotta link to /home on another partition, it's not a big deal
<karljp> I guess that was where I was really confused about it,
<dcraven> deejaykay: Cool, thanks. Probably those who had a problem with it are best suited to update it.
<Florob> thundrcleeze: well, maybe except specific games, thats a point for you.
<karljp> I really just wish I'd been able to setup lvm at install time
<thundrcleeze> JairunCaloth, I don't know how Cedega will help solve your problems, it's a commercial fork of wine.  You still won't be able to r/w to NTFS.
<levander> anybody is using cpan to install perl modules? I'm thinking about using cpan to install svk instead of the ubuntu repositories
<Behemoth> JairunCaloth, CVS is a dayly sourcecode snapshot, basically an interactive directory where the devellopers put the code they create everyday
<Florob> nanot3ch, JairunCaloth: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45 might get you started.
<nanot3ch> Florob: Thanks!
<levander> nanot3ch: r u trying that? or should I just go ahead and post something to ubuntuforums now?
<Florob> thundrcleeze, JairunCaloth: the RW thing is true yes, give me a minute.
<nufan> I've tried a few times in here...
<nufan> ANyone know a way to set up a linux distro on an external hard drive?
<Florob> thundrcleeze, JairunCaloth: Found it, I was thinking of captive, it uses the original ntfs.sys to  mount NTFS read/write, but I have never used this so you are on your own basically http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<JairunCaloth> florob: thanks alot, maybe this will get me going
<nufan> No one>
<karljp> captive is meant to work, but it also hasn't been touched in 2-3 years
<nufan> *?
<karljp> so I personalyl don't touch it
<karljp> and I don't know anyone that's used it recently
<thundrcleeze> if it works, then why hasn't anyone used it?
<karljp> precisely
<karljp> makes me suspicious of how well it really worked
<thundrcleeze> I mean, if it worked, you'd think that it'd be a part of every single distro.
<Florob> karljp: in 2-3 years??? I first heard about it maybe a half year ago and i thought it was pretty new than hmm...
<ggeller> Newbie question:  How do I get a list of what packages are in a apt repository?
<karljp> go look at the last updates to it.
<morf3o> please anyone know where i download ubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.iso
<morf3o> bittorrent file don't work :(
<Florob> thundrcleeze: maybe because you need the original ntfs.sys which is copyright by microsoft etc. also this IS included in knoppix
<HappyFool> ggeller: what are you looking for? You could try browsing http://packages.ubuntu.com
<holycow> Florob, not anymore actually
<ggeller> HappyFool:  I want to try out Zope and Plone.
<Florob> holycow: i'm so outdated
<Nalioth> ggeller, if you use synaptic, you can see all that is available to you at the moment
<HappyFool> ggeller: try using apt-cache search --names-only zope
<tremblay> Dumb question: Is there a way to reset my password?
<HappyFool> ggeller: and apt-cache search --names-only plone
<hellrazer> good afternoon people i have a problem i need to install tar.gz files i dont know the code vor untaring and installing im newly to linux need some help
<tremblay> I changed my password using the "Users and groups" feature and I think it screwed it up.
<ggeller> Maybe I need to add the "universe" archive in apt.conf?
<HappyFool> ggeller: yeah, it looks like both zope and plone are in universe
<Nalioth> ggeller, you need to look at /etc/apt/sources.list b4 you play with the universe
<blueyed> tremblay: are you on 64bit?
<tremblay> blueyed: Yes.
<hellrazer> someone help me
<hellrazer> please
<HappyFool> ggeller: right, it's /etc/apt/sources.list, not apt.conf
<blueyed> tremblay: I had the same problem.. might be related to that. You'll have to use "passwd" at console..
<HappyFool> hellrazer: try 'tar tzf <filename>' to view the file
<ggibeau> hellrazer: tar zxvf
<HappyFool> actually, can't you just double click on it via nautilus?
<hellrazer> ty very much
<Nalioth> hellrazer, the "man" is your friend, as in open a terminal and type "man tar"
<psychonate> Which java package do I need to install if I want the run time environment for use with a java plugin for Firefox?
<psychonate> or must I download/install java from Sun's website?
<ggeller> HappyFool: Thanks, it seems to be working.  I'm running apt-get update now.
<Nalioth> teach the man to fish, y'all
<HappyFool> and he'll sit next to the lake doing nothing all day? ;)
<ggeller> Teach a man to fish and he'll sit in a boat drinking beer for the rest of his life.
<tremblay> blueyed: The cases were screwed up before, now it doesn't seem to recognize anything. I guess there's no way to reset it, eh? (damn security features) :P
<psychonate> nvm, I see the FAQ
<hellrazer> ok i got to view it  now how do i install the package?
<hellrazer> tar zxvf
<hellrazer> ?
<blueyed> No, tremblay. And it annoys me that it made it into the release, because I've recognized it before (but forgot about it, because I do not use Gnome)..
<HappyFool> tremblay: i imagine if you boot up into single-user mode you'll be able to change the password
<hellrazer> sorry 4 this newbie dumpshit and disturbing u all with that
<tremblay> HappyFool, How'd I do that?
<HappyFool> hellrazer: tar zxvf will extract the tarfile into that directory
<HappyFool> tremblay: um, not sure. maybe someone here knows?
<HappyFool> i would guess appending an argument to the boot parameters, but i haven't tried it with ubuntu
<hellrazer> ok the only thing that i need to know where the directrory is to push the file right? with root privilegs
<Nalioth> hellrazer, there can be quite a lot of stuff to do btwn dumping a tar and having a running proggy
<HappyFool> hellrazer: what is the package you wish to install?
<HappyFool> is it not perhaps available in the ubuntu repositories?
<hellrazer> firewfox
<hellrazer> firefox sorry there is a new version available on the net
<HappyFool> do you really need the latest version?
<hellrazer> not really
<blueyed> tremblay: you are on amd64 hoary (5.04), yes?
<hellrazer> only 4 nice looking
<blueyed> I'll file a bug.
<blueyed> It's a serious bug IMHO.
<hellrazer> not amd on i386
<tremblay> blueyed: Yes.
<hellrazer> if u mean me
<alex2> an anyone extensively used the Hoary Starter Guide?
<HappyFool> hellrazer: try extracting the file, maybe it has a file like README or INSTALL inside with install instructions
<tremblay> How annoying. I guess I'll have to format again.
<hellrazer> Happyfool ure right this is bullshit i dont need a damn new look to that browser its working like it there
<HappyFool> i.e., just extract it in your home directory
<hellrazer> i shouldnt stop a running system
<hellrazer> hm..
<HappyFool> um
<HappyFool> ok
<HappyFool> ;)
<hellrazer> :-)
<hellrazer> there arent many exploits to that browser found yet only critical bugs i need to fix i have some time 4 that i thnk
<Nalioth> hellrazer, i don't think you have to worry so much about "exploits". That word is almost synonymous with "Windows"
<hellrazer> ;)
<hellrazer> youre right
<HappyFool> well, firefox was updated for hoary yesterday, i think
<hellrazer> yeah
<Predius> was it?
<Predius> 1.0.4?
<hellrazer> yes i think so
<HappyFool> my impression is that security fixes will be patched into the ubuntu repositories
<hellrazer> yepp
<goldfish> yeah, i saw the firefox exploit, on windows it creates and runs a .bat file, but on linux it can only create a text file.
<Predius> nice.
<HappyFool> no, it stays at 1.0.2
<Predius> ...
<hellrazer> hehe
<sig> it's backported
<misieq> hi
<sig> security updates
<HappyFool> but the security fixes are put there
<hellrazer> i see
<misieq> i have a problem..
<sig> basically it is the newest version
<sig> what is it
<Nalioth> misieq, tell us about it
<misieq> i've just set up my ubuntu and it wants to update...
<JairunCaloth> I updated firefox today, and have been having some problems out of it... maybe I need to reboot?
<misieq> but the installation source is on a dvd with packages
<misieq> which are up to date
<Nalioth> JairunCaloth, the only time you need to reboot, is when you change your kernel
<sig> misieq: security fixes etc...
<hellrazer> not me sorry 4 that
<sig> let it update
<sig> Nalioth: is right, you can restart everything else manually
<misieq> but aptitude wants to download it from internet while most of it is on a dvd..
<Nalioth> misieq, anything you have on any kind of ROM is old
<drcode> hi all
<sig> misieq: it needs the newest stuff from the internet
<Nalioth> misieq, let it update
<sig> let it update
<drcode> how I can see what pkg install with dpkg or apt-get?
<misieq> but i don't want to download this stuff... i'm happy with what's on dvd
<sig> misieq: http://ubuntuguide.org is a good site you should visit
<boow> im new to ubuntu the root account wasn't setup i had to boot into recovery and create a password for root
<sig> misieq: then ignore it if you don't want an up to date system
<misieq> and it will took ages to download
<tremblay> Any way to reset my password aside from passwd?
<sig> misieq: ok up to date system or not up to date.... your choice
<Nalioth> boow, there is no root pwd (it's an ubuntu thang)
<misieq> yes, but it wants to download such things like for example openoffice.org
<sig> boow: http://ubuntuguide.org has good FAQ's
<misieq> and it IS on that god-damn dvd
<Nalioth> misieq, such is the freedom of *nix, you do what YOU want
<levander> where do I file bug reports?  I assume it is appropriate to file a bug report for the firefox version that ubuntu is distributing?
<sig> misieq: it is trying to get the damn update for it
<HappyFool> misieq: maybe if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove any http entries?
<thundrcleeze> this is probably a stupid question, but is there a way to lock or a partition so if you run say, a recovery disc, so it doesn't format the entire drive, just the partition?
<Nalioth> levander, bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<misieq> but the numbers are the same
<sig> misieq: don't you understand??????? they are fixes etc...
<sig> patches etc...
<sig> listen to us
<Nalioth> misieq, i recommend commenting out the http entries
<misieq> yes, i do understand
<Nalioth> misieq, you might want them later
<sig> Nalioth: don't tell him that
<sig> if he wants a safe system he needs to keep his shit up to date
<Nalioth> sig i was only modifying what HappyFool told him
<misieq> but why should i dl something what i already have? SAME thing
<sig> misieq: listen, do you understand that the updates it wants to grab are meerly fixes, patches, etc. to the software installed on your system?
<sig> it is a update
<graabein> hi! where do i put the xmms skins?
<sig> it will install the new and deinstall the old
<Nalioth> misieq, you will not be d/l any horrible things (like with windoze update) only improvements to your existing software
<misieq> arghh....
<HappyFool> misieq: are you even reading what we're saying about edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<sig> misieq: "UPDATE"
<HappyFool> well, i'm saying
<misieq> i'd like to install software from this dvd
<boow> well since im not a noob im always suing to root i'll leave roots password slackware is my main distro anyways
<dcraven> graabein: ~/.xmms/Skins
<graabein> thanks!
<misieq> and i cannot since aptitude can only download
<sig> misieq: then listen to HappyFool and have a "not up to date" system.
<Nalioth> HappyFool, please in the future use the word "comment out" instead of "remove"
<HappyFool> Nalioth: fair enough
<thundrcleeze> misieq, what is it you're tyring to do?
<misieq> i'd like to install software from this dvd and THEN get the UPDATES
<cens0red> hey I just lost my panel for about 2 minutes.
<Nalioth> boow, the root account is disable by default in ubuntu
<drcode> with dpkg how I Can see list of pkg I Have ?
<thundrcleeze> misieq, do you have x running?
<HappyFool> drcode: how about dpkg -l
<thundrcleeze> misieq, that is, GNOME?
<misieq> no, beacuse aptitude didn't dl it yet
<misieq> and it is on this f*cking dvd!!!
<HappyFool> that doesn't sound right
<HappyFool> i had gnome running without needing any net access
<misieq> i do know that
<thundrcleeze> misieq, you can use force version to make it only use your dvd, though if you were able to install it, everything essential should be installed.
<misieq> there are about 3000 of packages on this dvd and i cannot install even one with apt
<blueyed> tremblay: unfortunately I don't know a way to unset the password apart from using some live cd to boot from..
<hellrazer> and there is the other question i need a stable firewall for ubuntu
<misieq> i can type 'startx' but it gives me nothing. only blank screen
<hellrazer> :)
<blueyed> tremblay: It's filed.. please confirm it: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10742
<boow> does ubuntu use its own packages or debian packages
<HappyFool> misieq: what does /etc/apt/sources.list say?
<typo> I'm trying to install eciadsl for an adsl modem but the tap0 interface doesn't seam to be created
<typo> anyone know what it might be?
<thundrcleeze> misieq, did you just install?
<misieq> erm.... can i somehow 'stream' it to irssi??
<HappyFool> use a paste-bin
<misieq> (the only thing i managed to install)
<HappyFool> http://rafb.net/paste/
<tremblay> blueyed: Will do.
<HappyFool> err. hope you can install a web-browser ;)
<thundrcleeze> misieq, or just throw it in #flood
<drcode> thanx
<misieq> all right... be right back in few minutes.... (but i think i'll just type it :) )
<misieq> 1: deb cdrom:[some name here] / unstable main restricted
<drcode> I Want to remove this ii  arkeiasb-serve 5.3.6-0.601.rc Easy server backup on a local tape drive
<drcode> in the list it appear but I CANT -r it
<misieq> (without '1' it's only a number)
<tremblay> blueyed: I'll try to reproduce it by doing another fresh install.
<typo> anyone know where I can get information about tap0?
<tremblay> Gr.
<typo> or tap/tun
<levander> do i have to create an account or something to make a comment on a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com?
<misieq> 2: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<hellrazer> i goit one shorewall
<HappyFool> misieq: ok, i think we get the idea
<HappyFool> misieq: do you have an editor installed, like vi or nano?
<misieq> 3: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<drcode> I remove it
<drcode> but with dpkg -l I still see it
<misieq> yas, i have nanp
<misieq> *nano
<HappyFool> misieq: edit that file with 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<HappyFool> and put '#' in from of all the deb lines with http in them
<HappyFool> err, that's a # without any ' ;)
<DNA`> ubuntu 5.04 doesnt have gcc installed?
<HappyFool> then try 'sudo apt-get update' and try again
<drcode> what is rc or ii ?
<drcode> I can remove rc
<misieq> done
<drcode> IHave some pkg that is rc and some ii
<Nalioth> misieq, the # in front of a line, tell the program to ignore it. these lines are called "comments" cuz they're for humans to read
<HappyFool> DNA`: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<misieq> i know this
<misieq> but thanks ;)
<DNA`> werd HappyFool 8] 
<HappyFool> misieq: ok, does it do what you want now?
<drcode> I can delete rc in dpkg?
<misieq> ahhhh..... yes!
<misieq> thank you
<HappyFool> np
<misieq> but why isnt aptitude trying to get packages from dvd??
<HappyFool> err
<misieq> does it think that newer versions are available or something like this?
<Behemoth> anyone in here can help me setup ATI Radeon Mobility M9/M10/RC300M card (not sure wish one is it that I have)
<misieq> when aptitude finishes will it be enough to type startx to get x running? or i have to choose wm in xinitrc?
<m3jsh> quick question guys, how do I open that "task manager" like program? I used to have it under system tools but I don't see it aynmore
<Xappe> ah, nice, I just found the CMT libs and ladspa sdk in the repos :)
<misieq> m3jsh: kpm?
<misieq> or try top
<m3jsh> is that it? i dunno, i'll see if i can reinstall it or something
<HappyFool> misieq: i think there's a package called gnome-desktop which might do Just Work (not sure though)
<misieq> it comes with kde i think
<misieq> (i mean kpm)
<HappyFool> m3jsh: Applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor
<m3jsh> oh right, yeah i don't have that anymore, must have uninistalled it somehow
<misieq> can i say that ubuntu is debian?
<dabaStnd> m3jsh: system monitor under apps, system tools?
<scott> misieq: based on debian
<m3jsh> yes daba
<dabaStnd> right, so you removed it, hey?
<l1qu1d> alejandro ricove xD
<m3jsh> i didn't knowingly uninstall it, i don't know what package it is under
<alejandro_ricove> hey guys ...there is a quake 3 arena for linux ??
<dabaStnd> damn, my hard disk is full again.
<m3jsh> yeah there is alejandro
<alejandro_ricove> oh yeah !! la liga !! :D
<drcode> with dpkg how I can delete the rc at begin of dpkg -l?
<HappyFool> drcode: have you tried using synaptic?
<misieq> bless you all ;) thanks  once again
<HappyFool> it's quite a lot friendlier, and you'll be able to tell if packages are installed or not
<drcode> I have only console
<drcode> sorry
<Rubin> what does the gpg key steps on ubuntuguide.org actually DO? (what files are put where?)
<sdfsdf> hello
<goldfish> hi
<mattis> hi
<thundrcleeze> hi
<bonggnu> hi, how can i migrate from Debian Sid to Ubuntu Hoary? changing the sources.list ?
<HappyFool> drcode: how about aptitude then? also seems a little easier than dpkg
<Nalioth> bonggnu, bingo
<bonggnu> that`s all folks
<mattis> synaptic is the soul
<drcode> and ?
<shadeofgrey> where are applications usually installed to?
<drcode> wow
<drcode> nice
<sdfsdf> Where can i download the debian package for sane1.0.10 ?
<drcode> I Didnt know
<Behemoth> Can someone please tell me if its ok that my ATI mobility card shows up as unknow device in lspci and as ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility 9100 U3 (R200 IGP) in xorg.conf? or do I need to do something to make lspci recognise it? (actually only my network adapter is recognized, it that a big problem, cause everything seems to work)?
<drcode> wow
<thundrcleeze> shadeofgrey, usually /usr/bin, but you can check in a package manager
<sdfsdf> Where can i download the debian package for sane1.0.10 ?
<dabaStnd> m3jsh: gnome-system-monitor is the command for taht program, if you have teh menu editor, maybe you can add, or if you know another way.
<psychonate> I can't get the debian-marillat repository working for me
<m3jsh> dabaStnd: I just found it in synaptic, thanks
<dabaStnd> so you got it back throguh there?
<psychonate> I put this in sources.list: "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main"
<zyx> hi. my ~ (tilde) key doesnt work right, i can only get the character when i hit the spacebar afterwards..
* Xappe is killing some boredom playing around with Audacity
<Nalioth> psychonate, what machine type are you using?
<sdfsdf> Where can i download the debian package for sane1.0.10 ?
<m3jsh> dabaStnd: installing now
<Behemoth> are there any ubuntu 3d acceleration guides?
<psychonate> Nalioth, x86
<wezzer-> hi
<wezzer-> I need help
<wezzer-> with Radeon 9800
<Nalioth> psychonate, then check your spelling and syntax in the file
<psychonate> I get this in synaptic: "W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_testing_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)"
<Nalioth> psychonate, they may be down
<m3jsh> it's back :)
<psychonate> Nalioth, I visited the URL in my browser :(
<wezzer-> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&highlight=ati+driver+howto
<dabaStnd> hehe
<wezzer-> I followed those instructions
<wezzer-> but it didn't work
<wezzer-> so I tried to use original drivers
<wezzer-> but I can't
<mattis> I would very much recommend whitelarge to all laptop users. A cursor you can finally see. http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=19902
<dave_> how do i update firefox to latest version?
<mattis> synaptic
<Nalioth> psychonate, site is down or your spelling/syntax is off
<dave_> and on my desktop box, i cant get onto this channel? has it been down at all?
<JairunCaloth> LOL CVS works alot better when it's installed
<Xappe> haha
<klaym> is it possible to make a mouse-2nd-button-navigation-menu thing on gnome? so I could disable the panels
<dabaStnd> dave_: nope, it has been up.
<Behemoth> whats the terminal commande to figure out kernel version and compile time?
<psychonate> Nalioth, here is my entry: "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main"
<dabaStnd> dave_: you can not at this time upgrade to .4, at leastr UI was not abkle to...the best I could get to is .3
<wezzer-> any help?
<Nalioth> psychonate, sorry i don't know
<dave_> just wonderin cus it tries to connect but never does but my laptop (not updated) has no prob
<Nalioth> psychonate, i run a PPC, for which marillat has nothing
<psychonate> well, my syntax looks OK to me, and the site is up AFAIK
<dave_> cool will do that then dont want the .2 vunerabilities
<Behemoth> whats the terminal command to figure out kernel version and compile time?
* _hp_ is finally windows-free
<HappyFool> uname -a
<Behemoth> thank you
<_hp_> came home and discovered that my dad inadventenly formatted my hard disk, all of the data is gone
<zyx> how can i make xterm ignore the alt key, so that i can use alt-keybindungs in bash?
<HappyFool> how do you inadvertently format a hard-drive?
<BoD_SWAT> any Devs in here?
<sdfsdf> Where can i download the debian package for sane1.0.10 ?
<Nalioth> HappyFool, some people are born to it
<goldfish> zyx: yes u can
<scorpix> i got this error when i try to compile new kernel in hoary:
<scorpix> scorpix@ubuntu:/usr/src$ sudo make gconfig
<scorpix> make: *** No rule to make target `gconfig'.  Stop.
<dave_> synaptic shows only .2 version not .3..... :S
<goldfish> zyx: it's metakey escape or something in the options menu
<_hp_> i left the ubuntu install cd in the cd rom, he rebooted, pressed enter with every query, and ubuntu deleted everything
<nderjm> Greetings from Jamrock (island on Jamaica)
<klaym> is it possible to have an enlightenment -style menu navigation on gnome? so the panels could be disabled
<HappyFool> doh
<ivoks> _hp_ lol
<zyx> ok got it. but the ~ problem is still there  :(
<nderjm> Has anyone installed or upgrades an OldWorld Powermac to Hoary?
<_hp_> so i have lost about 30 GB of important data
<_hp_> including ALL of my work stuff too
<Predius> Guys, seen the Xbox360 specs? I'd love to run Ubuntu on that.
<JairunCaloth> where do I find $path?
<Kirilis> why Ubuntu makeing noise when playing mp3 ?
<goldfish> JairunCaloth: echo $PATH
<_hp_> Kirilis, mp3 are sound files
<nderjm> XBox 360?  I'd much rather wait for the PS3
<JairunCaloth> tis blank
<Kirilis> yes ;)
<BoD_SWAT> WINE striking news: I just 'talked' to a WINE developer and he said the Debian/Ubuntu packages are broken/outdated. The Winesetuptk was  deprecated years ago (and it still is in apt-get)
<_hp_> Kirilis, check if your sound drivers are installed properly
<nderjm> Cell Baby!!!
<mattis> Ich sah, dass der Kanal auch vielsprachig genutzt wird. ;) Find ich gut. gibts #de.ubuntu oder so?
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: try echo $PATH
<finnland> yo :)
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: i.e., capital letters
<JairunCaloth> doh!
<Kirilis> _hp_, my sound card is simple dont have drivers...
<BoD_SWAT> try ALSA :P
<Nalioth> Predius, i mused about that a few minutes ago
<Kirilis> i will ;)
<dave_> synaptic shows only .2 version not .3 firefox..... :S any ideas?
<zyx> hm genau.. gibts ein deutschen support channel?
<admx> XBOX 360 here, you have to wait about a year later for PS3
<Nalioth> Predius, 3 hack-off cell processors (hacked off as only microsloth can do it)
<Bazzi> dave_ ubuntu ports back the patches.
<Nalioth> zyx, in der #ubuntu-de
<finnland> hmm, i can only get sound out of the rear channels of my 2 soundcards.
<dave_> explain, ports back?
<admx> 512 video ram
<nderjm> But how easy do you think MS will make it to run Linux on the XBOX
<nderjm> its gonna be hellto hack
<Bazzi> dave_ it is version 1.0.3 or 1.0.4 just with the 1.0.2 tag on it
<karljp> they said that about the first one too remember
<Nalioth> nderjm, the question is, how badly do YOU want to keep playing xbox360 games?
<admx> That's the fun of hacking, the harder they make it the funner it is.....
<JairunCaloth> what's the easiest way to find a program burried in the depths of my HDD
<dave_> is that off the back ports servers? i get errors with those servers, oh right
<Bazzi> no.
<Nalioth> JairunCaloth, a shoveL?
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: locate or find
<dave_> i see whys that
<goldfish> JairunCaloth: 'locate <moo>'
<nderjm> Nalioth: Never played one.  Dont particulalry want to.  Not gonna spend money on one :D
<goldfish> I want a PsP.
<karljp> wheee, fsck -c -c takes a looooonnnnnng time
<nderjm> now there is something to spend money on
<nderjm> the PSP is SWEEEET!
<goldfish> You got one?
<goldfish> I played on one.
<nderjm> nope, but got to play with one
<Nalioth> nderjm, if you have read the latest, if you never connect to xb0x-live, then you can do waht you like with it
<nderjm> its is very very nice
<goldfish> No european release date as of yet :/
<admx> Not to metion it does not hurt their sales. Hell PSP sales are up
* Nalioth is drooling for the PS3 (to run linux on)
<goldfish> i might order one online from japan or the states when i get the money saved
<admx> Just would not firmware update the PSP.
<nderjm> Anyone running Hoary on an OldWorld Mac?
<Nalioth> nderjm, sorry, only on a new world variant
<Kirilis> how to search packages in apt ?
<Nalioth> Kirilis, use synaptic
<misieq> hi. it's me again
<nderjm> Nalioth, which model?
<FreeEagle> Hi all
<Nalioth> nderjm, iBook G3/600
<finnland> where are, eventuel, error log files from the sound system stored?
<FreeEagle> I have a Question , concering Screenshots under Ubuntu
<misieq> is it allright that aptitude uses all power of my cpu while configuring libraries?
<nderjm> Nalioth, I installed it on a B&W G3/400.  It runs sweeeet doesnt it :D
<admx> Like to get a Mac Mini here..... Yellow Dog
<zenlunat1c> Is apt-get kde basically get me all kde related apps?
<nderjm> Nooo
<zenlunat1c> Nalioth: I have that model.
<Choubaka> zenlunat1c: no. :/
<admx> Or will Ubuntu run on a Mac Mini???
<zenlunat1c> admx: It should.
<nderjm> admx, Yess
<FreeEagle> I am trying to make a Screenshot for a Video Clip, which is played with Realplayer,i want to have the Picture of the Clip and the Desktop together in one Screenshot,
<admx> Hell yeah!!
<zenlunat1c> Whats a good way of getting konq installed?
<nderjm> admx, if you value your package management, stay away from Yellow Dog
<FreeEagle> How can i do this !!!!!
<nderjm> admx, its RPM based :(
<Choubaka> zenlunat1c: err, wait.
<Choubaka> yes.
<Choubaka> :p
<Choubaka> I confused KDE with QT
<zenlunat1c> Choubaka: I see.
<Choubaka> apt-get install konqueror maybe?
<zenlunat1c> Choubaka: I think I'm just going to do apt-get konqueror and see how that goes.
<Choubaka> +install
<admx> I think that settles it buying a Mac Mini for Ubuntu
<goldfish> what about the lovely osx?
<nderjm> Yeah, Tiger is sweeeeeet!
<admx> not.....
<nderjm> You can always dual boot
<_hp_> os x is a pretty good OS; can compete with ubuntu
<misieq> what is 'Breezy' ??
<goldfish> misieq: dev version of ubuntu currently
<usybic> it's what you get when you leave your fly open.
<admx> true
<goldfish> misieq: it's going to be the next version of ubuntu released
<_hp_> when is the next major release of ubuntu scheduled for?
<nderjm> I'm running Panther on my Powerbook, Tiger on the G3/400 and Ubuntu on an OldWorld Performa
* techII guesses "when its ready"
<goldfish> november or something
<FreeEagle> okay i think there no any answer for my Question here
<FreeEagle> :)
<nderjm> Ill probably end up Gentooing or Ubuntunizing my G3 though :)
<FreeEagle> Thanks anyway.....
<goldfish> FreeEagle: try posting on the forums
<JairunCaloth> gcc does c right?
<FreeEagle> Will do it for sure goldfish
<FreeEagle> Thanks anyway
<goldfish> JairunCaloth: yes
<FreeEagle> :) bye bye
<IcemanV9> goldfish: actually October; 5.10
<goldfish> JairunCaloth: g++ does c++
<goldfish> IcemanV9: hehe, not too far off :)
<JairunCaloth> then why does this tell me that I don't have a c compilar?
<IcemanV9> :)
<JairunCaloth> the path is even in the $PATH
<goldfish> JairunCaloth: What does?
<casimir> hey everyone, is there a way to make wxWidgets use GTK2??
<JairunCaloth> CVS does
<Choubaka> yes.
<Nalioth> nderjm, yes it does. i like the freedom (which OSX doesnt give you)
<Choubaka> But I don't know now. :p
<JairunCaloth> I have gcc-3.3
<casimir> Choubaka, thanks :p
<Choubaka> I had it using gtk2 by default
<goldfish> JairunCaloth: hmmm... is there a readme with it?
* techII makes note that gentoo somehow 'runs' on osX
<casimir> Choubaka, in Gentoo I have it working with USE flags
<Choubaka> ok.
<nderjm> Nalioth, I've always been a Mac user.  Its just works.  So it remains my main desktop os.  it give me enough freedom to keep me happy.
<JairunCaloth> goldfish: I'm using a howto, but it's not helping
<goldfish> hmmmm
<Choubaka> casimir: But this is Ubuntu. :)
<nderjm> Gentoo's Portage Package Manager runs on OSX
<Nalioth> nderjm, i have another new iBook running OSX (it will run OSX until the linux community discovers the drivers for the APX)
<Choubaka> Well, it's python :P
<Nalioth> nderjm, techII but what does it portage?
<Choubaka> someone will still have to maintain OSX specific ebuilds.
<nderjm> Nalioth, huh?   what does it portage??
<sigmundv> bye
<techII> portage==gentoo package manager
<nderjm> Nalioth, if thats a pun, ouch!
<techII> err, didn't read everything
<casimir> I'll look more into it
<admx> Hey, any good street shops selling the mini for a great price?
<maximaus> Hi ya'll, I just hooked a new 17" tft up to my system, restarted it, and it seems to work fine--is there nothing else I need to do?
<nderjm> yup, enjoy it
<admx> Or just that the $500 to any local shop
<Nalioth> bbl
<IcemanV9> it's interesting .. on my laptop, with flgrx ATI driver, it's so slow (tested with glxgears). without flgrx, it's fast (but not fast enough)
<JairunCaloth> should I rename it from gcc-3.3 to gcc?
* IcemanV9 *sigh*
<JairunCaloth> or will that do more damage than good?
<goldfish> damage
<maximaus> Apple keeps pretty tight reings on their resellers so I doubt you can get much of a deal on a mini. :/
<Choubaka> uhh.
<Choubaka> I am too tired. :)
<IcemanV9> maximaus: as long as you're satisified with the screen resolution :)
<admx> Then I just check my local Rebate Center, Opps... I mean MicroCenter
<maximaus> IcemanV9, yeah it's set at the recommened res, but the refresh rate only has 60hz as an option. I'm such a noob when it comes to LCD's LoL
<IcemanV9> maximaus: same here. "1400x1050"@60hz is all it can handles.
<Choubaka> hmm.
<Choubaka> afaik refresh rate doesn't matter to LCDs
<maximaus> Choubaka, that's what I thought.
<geogeo> good evening
<geogeo> \o/
<goldfish> hell
<goldfish> o
<geogeo> hey hey
<geogeo> with a hdd060 (philips), do you think I can use an utils to send music on this player ?
<geogeo> My sentence is a fucking nonsense, soryr
<geogeo> but if anybody of you understood it..!
<maximaus> geogeo, does it show up as an icon on the desktop when you plug it in?
<geogeo> yeah
<geogeo> but I have to do it by a soft
<maximaus> it should just function like an external drive then, with drag and drop. :)
<geogeo> like ipod and itunes
<geogeo> this player is a fucking one
<geogeo> music has to be checked and organized by the soft
<Behemoth> can someone help me with ATI Drivers plz I followed the guide on forums and everything worked up till fgl_glxgears that command fails with 5 error lines
<_hp_> if i do system > lock screen will that mess up my ssh session with another server?
<geogeo> i'll try for you
<stanter> hello everyone - got a question: what happened to my partitions after ubutnu's install, so that I can't access them from windows, but I can from ubuntu? They are shown as "Hidden W95 FAT32 (LBA)"/
<konkor> hey... i have just installed hoary 5.04 on a brand new toshiba l10-102. everything is fine but i cant see any battery status or other laptop related stuff...acpid running and acpi modules are ok.../proc/acpi files are empty
<HappyFool> _hp_: why do you think it would?
<_hp_> HappyFool, i don't i'm just being paranoid, because i NEED this to get done
<_hp_> (server backup)
<geogeo> it's okay
<geogeo> but it's normal
<techII> _hp_: shouldn't unless there is some type of 'timeout'
<geogeo> it just locks the screen
<techII> which would have to be set up
<Behemoth> stanter, they are hidden use Disk Manager in windows to unmask them
<HappyFool> _hp_: afaik the screen lock doesn't stop any apps or anything like that
<foxiness> my friend ask me to install the ubuntu on her pc but , not of all cd am create for her work "its only wrok on my 2 pc" and not work on other 3 pc "of my friends"? is there away around this ?
<stanter> Behemoth: I can't, there is only option "Delete" in windows Disk Manager
<Behemoth> stanter, then use Gparted in Ubuntu
<Behemoth> stanter, or Partition Magic in windows
<stanter> Behemoth:  Partition Magic fails to install.. "Error on disk E:/" - or something like this
<holycow> foxiness, what does that even mean?
<Behemoth> stanter, Gparted them
<Behemoth> then*
<HappyFool> foxiness: did you check the CD after burning it?
<stanter> Behemoth: ok, I'll try now..
<Behemoth> stanter, ubuntuguide.org tells you exactly how to install it if you dont know
<foxiness> holycow, i dont know becuse that am ask here
<foxiness> HappyFool, how can i do that ?
<zenlunat1c> I install konq and it doesn't show up on my applications list.
<konkor> can you help me with that acpi on toshiba notebook?
<HappyFool> foxiness: well, if you have the cd you can run 'md5sum -vc md5sum.txt' in /media/cdrom
<techII> zenlunat1c: using ubuntu, or kubuntu?
<HappyFool> (this is assuming you are running ubuntu -- i imagine you can also do it on any OS if you have md5sum)
<zenlunat1c> techII: ubuntu
<Behemoth> can someone help me with ATI Drivers plz I followed the guide on forums and everything worked up till fgl_glxgears that command fails with 5 error lines (X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) is the first one) what can cause it?
<HappyFool> i think if you boot using the cd there's a integrity check option too
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium_]  by tritium
<techII> you can use the 'konquerer' command to start it
<techII> err
<foxiness> konkor, kde or gnome ?
<techII> gnome, I think
<konkor> kde
* techII is more used to the command line
<foxiness> techII, ;)
<zenlunat1c> techII: I'm just trying out konqueror
<techII> though it was zenlunat1c's problem
<JairunCaloth> how do I add a path to the $PATH ?
<_hp_> oh man, i think i'm glad my dad deleted all my data, i'm finally windows free
<foxiness> konkor, am gnome guru sorry maybe other here will help u
<konkor> foxiness, klaptop_check not working anyway
<Behemoth> anyone got any experience with ATI Drivers?
<techII> zen1unat1c: try "applications > run program" then type in 'konqueror'
<zenlunat1c> whats the command to get everything of kubuntu cd on ubuntu?
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: for the command line only? try editing .bashrc
<foxiness> Behemoth, what your problem
<zenlunat1c> techII: I did terminal 'konq..' worked
<Behemoth> can someone help me with ATI Drivers plz I followed the guide on forums and everything worked up till fgl_glxgears that command fails with 5 error lines (X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) is the first one) what can cause it?
<konkor> foxiness, it s not a problem for me...i can switch to the gnome...but i think my problem is not related with the Desktop env.
<foxiness> thanks HappyFool for this tip
<Behemoth> foxiness, sorry I just restated my last statement
<hellrazer> Behemoth try http://www.watchland.org/dmcgraw/ati-debian.html
<konkor> foxiness, how can i solve tihs with gnome?
<hellrazer> maybe this helps you
<foxiness> konkor, on gnome im just "add to panel..." what i need "right click on panel"
<stanter> Behemoth: I installed Gparted, but it doesn't seem to start.. It asked for my password, and that's all.
<konkor> foxiness, gnome's battery monitor shows %0 always
<Behemoth> hellrazer, fglrxconfig do I run it from X or console?
<hellrazer> you running a acer laptop?
<konkor> nope toshiba
<hellrazer> ohh ok
<zenlunat1c> Any irssi users know how to specify joining channels when on multiple networks?
<konkor> phoneix bios support is very poor i guess...modprobe toshiba_acpi says no such deviv
<konkor> device...very ironic
<foxiness> konkor, on terminal "acpi"
<Behemoth> zenlunat1c, /CHANNEL ADD -auto #channel -network somenetwork (not sure if u need -network or just network alias after the channer directly)
<foxiness> or "apm"
<Behemoth> zenlunat1c, u need to make network aliases first if they arent already made (most are by default)
<konkor> apm not working for me...but acpi is running
<zenlunat1c> Behemoth: I just want to join a channel not autojoin.
<foxiness> konkor, put here the output please
<zenlunat1c> Behemoth: like /join #channel but that joins the channel on freenode not the other server.
<konkor> root        24  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   22:54   0:00 [kacpid] 
<konkor> root      5597  0.0  0.1   1680   788 ?        Ss   22:56   0:00 /usr/sbin/acpid -c /etc/acpi/events -s /var/run/acpid.socket
<foxiness> zenlunat1c, use open on tab
<zenlunat1c> foxiness: what is that?
<konkor>  lsmod | grep acpi
<konkor> acpi_cpufreq            6020  1
<konkor> freq_table              4484  2 acpi_cpufreq,cpufreq_stats
<konkor> sony_acpi               6280  0
<konkor> pcc_acpi               11264  0
<konkor> processor              23220  2 acpi_cpufreq,thermal
<jbailey> Anyone here running current breezy want to help me troubleshoot an ieee1394 bug?
<foxiness> konkor, dont do like this here on genral
<zenlunat1c> konkor: #flood
<konkor> foxiness, oh im really sorry
<Behemoth> zenlunat1c, oh lol I think u switch server status window with alt+~ or something like that (u need to switch server stat window)
<foxiness> konkor, am ask the out put on one command "acpi"
<konkor> acpi command shows nothing
<foxiness> konkor, maybe u need to change from your bios if u can from acpi to apm
<usama> hi all
<foxiness> hi usama
<foxiness> konkor, to add support to your kenerl for apm "i hope this will help u"
<zenlunat1c> Behemoth: the status window contains both server statuses
<konkor> foxiness, hmmm..nice idea.let me check that...thanks for suggestions and forgive my ignorance about flood
<usama> today I gave a try to ubuntu linux 5.04 but I cant find kppp (dialup) to connect to internet, can anyone guide me that  how can I connect to internet
<zenlunat1c> konkor: i think we'll all live
<zenlunat1c> usama: what type of modem are you using?
<Behemoth> zenlunat1c, yes but there is a keybind to switch to wich server u are sending the command
<usama> zenlunat1c: an internal 56K modem
<Behemoth> zenlunat1c, dont remember it though cause havent used irssi in a while
<zenlunat1c> usama: Its probably not supported as its a software based modem.
<zenlunat1c> usama: You'll need to search google to see if its supported or buy a hardware based modem.
<usama> zenlunat1c: then its no use to stick with Ubuntu
<foxiness> usama, do this on terminal "lspci |grep modem"
<usama> zenlunat1c: huh, I can use some else distro
<Behemoth> hellrazer, I followed the guide but when I run fglrxconfig my card isnt in the list or do I just select a random mobility card ?
<cyphase> hey everyone
<zenlunat1c> usama: Unfortunatly that won't solve the problem. Every distro uses basically the same kernel so if its not supported in one its most likely not supported in the other.
<foxiness> hi cyphase
<foxiness> zenlunat1c, am use modem and its work on ubuntu but can not wrok on fedroacore3 and work on fc2
<usama> zenlunat1c: I think Ubuntu is just a joke, I will stick with my Gentoo, its excellent, and my modem is working very well
<shadeofgrey> whats the file extension for Beep playlist files
<foxiness> usama, 90% will work
<bas_> Behemoth, there is no option to remove "hidden" from partition in gparted
<shadeofgrey> or can i just save them as m3u's ?
<shadeofgrey> and is there perhaps a synaptic package for installing winamp?
<foxiness> usama, did u know what is your modem ?
<frogger^> hello. I need to install the glx for my nvidia card. what would you do: a) apt-get install nvidia-glx or b) getting the latest nvidia drivers from the official website?
<techII> shadeofgrey: I don't think there is a linux version of winamp
<Behemoth> bas_, you dont remove it you assign a letter to it (sec let me check to be sure)
<techII> shadeofgrey: The closest thing would be 'beep-media-player' or 'xmms'
<shadeofgrey> actually there is a linux version
<shadeofgrey> i just looked it up
<foxiness> frogger^, did read ubuntuguide ?
<shadeofgrey> but thats not important
<bas_> Behemoth, do you mean Device-Set Disklabel ?
<shadeofgrey> all i need to know is what file extension to assign to my beep-media-player playlists
<frogger^> foxiness, uhmmm, no? which guide do you mean?
<shadeofgrey> i tried just giving it a name in the 'playlist save' dialog box but it gave errors
<Behemoth> bas_, disklabel is disk name that u see in windows
<zenlunat1c> Behemoth: It was cntrl-x.
<Behemoth> zenlunat1c, huh?
<foxiness> frogger^, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<|9mmCensor|> hello
<zenlunat1c> Behemoth: The irssi thingie.
<foxiness> frogger^, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/index.html#installnvidiadriver
<|9mmCensor|> I just installed Ubuntu, and it kicks butt
<shadeofgrey> also id like to know how to assign default applications -- like in windows -- how do i make it so that every time i try to open a specific file of a certain type that it always uses the application of my choice -- because the defaults on ubuntu usually are not what i want to use
<Behemoth> zenlunat1c, oh ok :D be sure not to hit ctrl+c by error happent to me a few times :D
<frogger^> foxiness, alright, thank you!
<bas_> Behemoth, ah, you mean that if I choose "Delete" in windows Disk Manager, I won't delete it, but assign a new letter to it ?
<foxiness> frogger^, nps your wellcome
<Behemoth> bas_, no no no it will actually delete it
<zenlunat1c> Behemoth: I didn't think cntrl-c worked with irssi I thought you have to do /quit but I'm not going to try.
<bas_> Behemoth, but "Delete" is the only option there, besides "Help"
<shadeofgrey> also i would like help with k3b -- i installed CDRAO, the base kde packages, and the k3b package, but the installer never put a launch icon for k3b anywhere in my applications menu -- i have to start it from a cmdline and even then - it gives errors
<frogger^> foxiness, hmm it says "404 not found"
<Behemoth> damn I dont have windows anymore cant check .... u sure you cant install partition magic, if E: has errors just correct them with windows disk inspection tool
<zenlunat1c> Anyone else notice konq to be slower in loading pages than gecko stuff?
<foxiness> frogger^, ctrl+f nvid "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/"
<Behemoth> zenlunat1c, think it depends on ur setup of irssi, in mine it worked cause some of my scripts made it hang so needed ctrl+c to work
<bas_> Behemoth, I'll try to install PM for DOS.. maybe will return back..
<shadeofgrey> zen:  the mozilla rendering engine is the fastest of any browser currently available
<Behemoth> bas_, PM is the best solution
<zenlunat1c> shadeofgrey: I've seen test that show opera to be faster.
<foxiness> zenlunat1c, what is this konq ?
<shadeofgrey> zenlu:  tests dont mean shit....  besides - opera blows rancid ardvark balls
<frogger^> foxiness, i guess you point me to the wrong website. could it be that you mean http://www.ubuntuguide.org instead of http://www.ubuntulinux.org ?
<shadeofgrey> hey zenlunatic...  are you really good with ubuntu?
<foxiness> frogger^, http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#installnvidiadriver
<foxiness> frogger^, sorry
<shadeofgrey> yo - foxiness - do you have time to help me with some stuff?  i tried using ubuntu guide but couldnt find the answes i need
<stephen_> hi, i trying to get   GTK-Gutella
<stephen_> how do i install?
<krat3r> can somone tell me how do i add a link to a path, is that i want to put a pkg path in the /usr/local/ but his path is at /usr/, how do i link it?
<frogger^> foxiness, no problem, thanks again!
<stephen_> GTK-Gnutella how do i geT?
<foxiness> shadeofgrey, if i can help why not :)
<stephen_> did search for it usign google, and got MOTU Ubuntu. What's this?
<shadeofgrey> okay
<techII> stephen_: apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<George_> not there
<George_> i try agian
<George_> that's what i tried first, and it didn't work
<techII> not shure if you have to use 'universe'
<George_> sec i check sources
<George_> k what source i need
* techII would guess it would be in there
<techII> the ones with 'universe' at the end of them
<George_> no UNiverse
<George_> wait
<George_> uncomment them?
<techII> yes
<George_> roger
<techII> theres a lot more packages in them, but they are officialy unsuported
<George_> techII wanna see my sources.list doing apt-get update so probley good know.
<George_> FOUND! thank u
<George_> MP3 Player, Key Disk, and a 250 GB USB HD tons of USB , and GNome 2.10 auto mounts. Freaken awesome
<George_> i been having problems with NVIDIA driver
<George_> crashses on Americas army, and freezes on wolf et
<fabio> hello
<techII> Im not the one to ask about that, only have a nvidia card on my gentoo box
<ggeller> How do I tell which version of a package is installed?  Maybe using apt somthing or other?
<George_> gentoo
<George_> GENTOO fun
<George_> gentoo best but also the most pain in the butt (Sometimes)
<techII> I haven't goten the nvidia drivers up, without using gentoo's scripts
<George_> koo
<techII> haven't tried to anyways
<foxiness> ggeller, use dpkg -s something
<ggeller> foxiness: Thanks.
<foxiness> ggeller, you are wellcome
<sbcl3> how do i get rid of all those stupid games?
<shido6> I cannot play audio from my cd drive ( wav ) via xmmx
<shido6> xmms
<Fator_Dee> sbcl3: uninstall them from synaptic or apt-get
<sbcl3> fator: i typed in the text but it didn't seem to work
<sbcl3> i'll try again though
<dos000> anyone familiar with vsftpd ? i am trying to make it liten to another port ...
<techII> sbcl3: I think your talking about the 'gnome-games' package
<sbcl3> oh
<sbcl3> yeah
* lamont_r tries to figure out how to get his buddy's visor to show up in vmware.
<ryan_> hi
<techII> dos000: from what I just found use the "listen_port" directive in it's config file, unless you are using inetd/xinetd
<ryan_> question
<St0n3-C0l> how do I install tar manually
<St0n3-C0l> ?
<shadeofgrey> okay guys - i need help with k3b
<techII> ryan_: go ahead
<shadeofgrey> can anybody take a few minutes and help me?
<ryan_> how do i install windows on my HD with linux already installed?  I have 80 gigs that is not linux partitioned
<ryan_> i installed linux on the end 40 gigs
<ryan_> but not sure how to proceed
<ryan_> any help?
<shadeofgrey> ryan:  you may not be able to...  windows requires that it be the primary partition
<admx> What's up with k3b
<ryan_> it would be the first partition on the dsisk though
<ryan_> because linux was installedo n the tail end of the disk
<ryan_> the last 40 gigs
<Lex418787> i have a general question that's probably kinda stupid.  What makes ubuntu so special?  I noticed it was at the top of distrowatch.com
<k4rp0r> evening
<|9mmCensor|> I have a dual boot system.  Ubuntu and Windows XP.  Where would I find the windows directory?
<|9mmCensor|> its not /mnt/Windows/ which is what it was with Mandrake
<foxiness> Lex418787, what is your distro ?
<ryan_> how would i go about installing windows on my linux system *i want to preserve linux
<ryan_> ?
<Lex418787> well, right now, WinXP because I couldn't figure out my wifi card.  But I used Mandrake 10 before, and Knoppix sometimes
<techII> Lex418787: Its based on debian, though the packages are a bit more up to date, and it is easier to use than any other distro I tried
<foxiness> ryan_, vmware
<Lex418787> really?  easier than mandrake?
<|9mmCensor|> ryan_, install it, then back up your bootloader
<|9mmCensor|> its simple
<ryan_> back up my boot loader
<techII> Lex: havent tried mandrake
<Lex418787> ok
* techII uses gentoo mainly though
<Lex418787> But I do like Debian based (knoppix)
<lotusleaf> you mean mandriva (shudder)
<Lex418787> lol, i hate that name
<foxiness> what is this DCC chat list ?
<ryan_> What is vmware?
<ryan_> DCC is direct client chat
<ryan_> like private chat
<techII> dcc= p2p, not through server
<techII> direct connection, etc
<m4x> how do u su to root after install is done?
<foxiness> ryan_, its safe to accpet this ?
<ryan_> yes
<techII> same risks apply for using irc normaly
<techII> unless your ip is masked by the server ...
<dark> or a bnc
<m4x> how do u su to root after install is done?
<lotusleaf> 3 hours left and ubuntu will be mine! :)
<m4x> the install program did not ask me to setup a root pwd
* lotusleaf rubs 56k modem
<techII> m4x: 'sudo'
<m4x> the user i setup as part of the install has access to sudo?
<techII> m4x: 'sudo COMMAND' and type in your user's password
<m4x> ok
<techII> m4x: yes
<m4x> one more questiosn, i chose a resolution to high for my monitor, how to i lower it?
<lotusleaf> m4x: you should read & bookmark the ubuntuguide
<m4x> lotusleaf, got a link?
<lotusleaf> ubuntuguide dot org
<George_> anyone know of a good DC++
<trondd> Ok, I got a question: Why isn't there a symlink to gcc? There is only gcc-3.4... any reason for this?
<m4x> ok ty lotusleaf
<George_> reading ubuntu forums... they anit helping
<techII> trondd: Was just helping someone (on an other channel) with compiling something, caused problems
<nekohayo> hi, I'd like to have a few pointers.. for some reason, my hoary box will play M$ MPEG-4v2 files fine (audio/video), but not ISO MPEG-4 (divx, ffmpeg)s.... I have the sound, but no video
<nekohayo> I tried searching for a particular divx issue but to no avail
<nekohayo> it's puzzling me a little
<techII> nekohayo: using the 'universe' repository?
<nekohayo> yeah
<techII> not shure
<nekohayo> I even have multiverse
<nekohayo> and debian marillat
<nekohayo> my testing media is the video tutorials from blender3d.org
<George_> ah... i got a DCGUI-QT but y isn't there a public list?
* techII thinks it would be an issue with the codec's package not being installed
<trondd> How can this happend? When I compile hello_world, the binary seg.faults! Something is wrong...
<nekohayo> it works fine on some other box, but I don't know how to "duplicate" that, since I tweaked it so much
<techII> but I havent used ubuntu that much
<nekohayo> hmm
<foxiness> time to go c y l8r
<nekohayo> later!
* nekohayo searches some more into synaptic
<__CB__> how come I get a "command not found" error every time I try to run bittorrent?
<__CB__> (yes, I installed it)
<techII> __CB__: looking
<organon> __CB__, try btdownloadcurses for example
<Olsen> how can i get mono 1.1.6/7 installed on ubuntu without compiling/installing from source
<matara> what's the best way for burning wiping cd's
<m4x> unbuntu just installed flawlessly on a Dell Inspiron 2500, im very impressed
<techII> __CB__: in gnome (regular ubuntu) 'applications > internet > GNOME BitTorrent'
<__CB__> I'm not runnin GNOME
<shadeofgrey> okay guys -- i installed KDE base so that i could run K3B and i also installed CDRDAO -- but K3B doesnt show in my applications menu and everytime i start it from commandline, it runs but gives errors
<hellrazer> does anybody know how to setup up a ati radeon 9700 mobilitiy on ubuntu ?? any packages available to install the driver?
<ShadowRage> THIS IS CRAP
<ShadowRage> okay
<ShadowRage> someone spammed me in IRC
<George_> hellrazer GO TO UBUNTU FORUMS :D
<ShadowRage> set off my notify a million times
<ShadowRage> now
<ShadowRage> I have no sound
<ShadowRage> and my system is half locked up
<George_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=735840
<ShadowRage> I had this issue before with kernel 2.6.10
<lotusleaf> ShadowRage: I see you found your Enter key
<hellrazer> ty george
<George_> np
<ShadowRage> anyone know a fix other than having to restart?
<George_> restart X?
<hellrazer> someone else who can help me?
<__CB__> wait...an IRC smapper caused your system to lock up?
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<__CB__> just reboot it, man.
<Nalioth> __CB__ don't reboot nothin
<George_> www.ubuntuguide.org
<Nalioth> hellrazer, restart X
<George_> it's all there hellrazer
<techII> I would check the running processes
<ShadowRage> __Ace__: yes, and reboot every time that happens
<matara> just look at your proces manager and see if there is something bugging and kill it
<ShadowRage> classic idea
<organon> hellrazer, http://www.student.dtu.dk/~s971652/ati_radeon.shtml
<hellrazer> george sorry 4 my anwewr im little stressed here
<organon> any good?
<George_> lol, linux is stressful. I was there once too
<hellrazer> :)
<matara> i can't get cd burning to work properly
<George_> but in the long run it worthit
<hawke> ShadowRage: what part of your system is locked up?  Sound playing?
<hellrazer> it is but when u have finished with the newbie shit u start using linux like guru i think
<sbcl3> Is there any way for me to remove all games except Gnometris?
<ShadowRage> hawke: yep
<hellrazer> :)O
<ShadowRage> hawke: and if I try to unload the modules or do a ps aux to see what proc is locked up, it locks that proc up
<George_> bah no way. Find linux u literally learn something new everyday
<__CB__> so it just locks up at random intervals?
<ShadowRage> rmod will lock up
<ShadowRage> if you try to kill it, it will lock the kill command up
<ShadowRage> rmmod*
<George_> i got DC++ problems WAAA
<hawke> shadeofgrey: 'dmesg' say anything useful-looking?
<hawke> er
<hawke> ShadowRage:
<holycow> i don't find linux stressfull at all, mostly because all errors have a reason, and therefore a solution
<ShadowRage> hawke: nothing
<techII> sbcl3: not with the existing packages
<George_> holycow: u have a point
<holycow> what i find stressfull is things like windows, where things happen, not necessarily for any discernable reason, and in most instances you cant do anything more than reinstall
<techII> sbcl3: could compile it yourself
<hawke> holycow: good call on that one.
<sbcl3> okay
<holycow> in linux i found that i had to learn yes, but one could always find information on the issue
<lotusleaf> Windows has detected your mouse has moved, please reboot.
<holycow> lol thats not too far from the truth
<George_> getting to problem is pai
<holycow> they have been promising installation of everything without reboot since windows95
<hawke> holycow: though I've also found a couple of cases where a problem is totally mysterious, in all cases removing and replacing my ~ has been sufficient to "fix" them
<holycow> winxp still reboots if you decide to install almost anything
<PhantomFreak> I finally got Horay Hedgehog working! It turned out to be the Grafix card which was causing the problems!
<hellrazer> preety good instructions on the ubuntu forum very n ice thank you george
<levelone> Driver installation without reboot is impossible with the current Windows kernels and it will never be
<holycow> hawke, i have run into that as well, but very rarely, and each time i thanked the dd's for apt and dpkg :)
<George_> hey anyone know y XMMS freeze when trying to play MP3
* techII has no idea
<George_> hmm
<hellrazer> i know maybe you need some plugins 4 that
<holycow> George_, do you have the w32 codecs?
<George_> roger
<hawke> levelone: that is not true.
<George_> could anyone also help me with network printing. i have samba server that has a USB printer that is working i needa print something off this machine. How?
<zyga> George_: it's not playing anything from NFS is it?
<hawke> levelone: but HKLM registry re-reading is impossible without a reboot, as far as I know.
<tremblay> blueyed: My password's working after this install (haven't tried changing it...)
<Marble2> What's the best program to batch rename mp3 files and grab track/album info from freedb/amazon?
<Marble2> besides easytag
<George_> what?
<George_> NFS?
<George_> u mean NTFS?
<blueyed> tremblay: create a new user and test it with this one.
<George_> i dont understand what u mean zyga
<holycow> Marble2, i wrote a python proggy to do that once :) ehe
<Nalioth> Marble2, easytag?
<techII> George_: NFS is used for sharing files on a network
<George_> samba server
<blueyed> tremblay: also see the bugreport I made.. http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10742
<Marble2> easytag is uh
<techII> its more unixy than smb (samba
<devazion> Hi, I installed the package linux-source-2.6.11. Now I need to know where the kernel source is found. Can anybody help me?
<hellrazer> can someone tell me implenting the patched orinoco drivers?
<George_> i made
<Marble2> holycow: have a link to it?
<George_> just trying to get printer working
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i removed K3B altogether
<George_> i can print from windows machine fine, but i can't (dunno how) in linux. Can anyone tell me how?
<shadeofgrey> it wasnt worth it
<George_> kde sucko?
<shadeofgrey> yup
<blueyed> devazion: /usr/src
<lotusleaf> shadeofgrey: what about Nero Linux? :P
<techII> George_: what are you trying to print from (application)?
<tremblay> blueyed: Hoping not to screw up this install yet. :P
<George_> no no. i'm trying to print from my Linux Machine
<shadeofgrey> so whats the best CD burning program for gnome that looks and behaves the most like nero burning rom?
<techII> with what app?
<George_> Open Office but i need to set it up. i dont know how to set up?
<blueyed> just don't set your own password (with the "users and groups" utility)
<shadeofgrey> lotus:  is nero linux free?
<lotusleaf> shadeofgrey: well you know Nero does have a gnome based linux version of their app
<blueyed> tremblay: ^^
<lotusleaf> shadeofgrey: it is if you register the windows retail version ;P
<lotusleaf> shadeofgrey: it's gnome based though
<techII> George_: open the "printer adminstraton" part of it first
<George_> ...bah dunno that
<shadeofgrey> okay
<moonwitch> anyone any idea on how I can sort my sound (I hear the sound, but it's extremely distorted)
<shadeofgrey> let me rephrase my question -- what burning program for gnome has the best GUI?
<raiden24> k3b is good
<devazion> blueyed: I looked there but i didnt find it... Well i will look again.
<techII> george: add a new printer, and chose 'generic printer'
<George_> no Network?
<levelone> im having problems here with firefox fonts. Whenever i visit a forum page which uses <code> tags, the fonts are invisible.
<mypapit> burning software? i only know about k3b
<jsolares> it's not for gnome tho, and looks nothing like gnome. i've yet to find one shadeofgrey
<George_> ah nevermind
<levelone> Here is a screenshot of the problem http://lumumba.luc.ac.be/kemal/Screenshot.png
<George_> i gotta idea
<blueyed> devazion: I'm not sure..
<Jormundgand> How do I choose which side of the desktop icons are created on?
<lotusleaf> shadeofgrey: well, I like k3b. ;)
<Marble2> What's the best program to batch rename mp3 files and grab track/album info from freedb/amazon? besides easytag
<techII> george: youre ok then?
<George_> yeah i'm koo
<George_> just put it on samba server, go downstairs, and print using xp box
<George_> lol
<George_> Tech i never got passed Gentoo Partitioning
<hybrid_goth> can anyone give me real quick how to ssh to a server? i.e. ssh ip ...
<hawke> hybrid_goth: yep, that's how.
<hybrid_goth> thats all?
<hawke> hybrid_goth: yep.
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<hawke> hybrid_goth: ip or hostname
<l1qu1d> plz im a newb can someone tell me how i copy /paste with the console !! ;(
<hawke> hybrid_goth: if you want to connect as a specific user, it's user@ip
<techII> hybrid_goth: ip usualy, unless the hostname can be resovled to an ip
<zxc> anyone know how to get .rar support for AMD64?
<techII> hybrid_goth: of course a ssh server has to be runing on the machine your connecting to
<hybrid_goth> hawke: i get an ssh_idenification: read: Connection reset by a peer
<hybrid_goth> techII: it does its my schoold server i got on it today at scgool thru putty and login as a teacher :P the have a mac server but every other comp is windoze
<hawke> hybrid_goth: that means that the ssh server isn't listening
<hybrid_goth> hawke: can i *make* it listen by chance
<techII> yes, looks like its firewaled off
<hawke> hybrid_goth: not from where you are.  It's probably firewalled if it's at school.
<techII> (to it not listening)
<hybrid_goth> but i connected at school this morning
<hybrid_goth> o i c y
<hawke> hybrid_goth: if you were at school, you were probably inside the firewall.
<hybrid_goth> ok ty both
<hybrid_goth> yea i was
<techII> but you are probaly outside of it now
<hybrid_goth> yup
<JorisK> Hey everyone!
<sbcl3> hi
<hybrid_goth> hi
<JorisK> Anyone here that can tell me Hoary can run Composite on x.org?
<hybrid_goth> is a router classified as a firewall
<JorisK> i wanna have a very nice desktop :)
<techII> hybrid_goth: the firewall is at the school
<darkaudit> JorisK: you can, but some games won't like it (such as UT2004)
<hybrid_goth> techII: i know but i mean if i was to connect from school to this box would i have to config my router
<techII> es
<techII> yes
<hybrid_goth> ok
<techII> 'port forwarding'
<JorisK> Ahh well i don;t care about the games
<hybrid_goth> port 22
<JorisK> it'sjust for running applications u know :)
<Jormundgand> How do I choose which side of the desktop icons are created on?
<techII> connect to the routers admin interface and forward it to the box you want it to go to
<techII> (for hybrid_goth)
<Jormundgand> Like, they currently appear by default at the upper left corner, but I want them to appear at the upper right like on a Mac.
<hybrid_goth> ok
<hybrid_goth> ty
<matara> ok got it.. if anyone needs to burn cds
<George_> anyone using p2p software in UbuntU?
<JorisK> Anyone who knows Looking Glass will work on Ubunti 5.4?
<hybrid_goth> George_: bittorent
<techII> George_: yes (not me) look in the 'universe' repositories
<hybrid_goth> George_: but you can use nicotine gnutella limewire
<techII> something-mule (lots of different ones), gnutella, bittorrent (need a .torrent file to download something)
* darkaudit has used Azureus, KMLdonkey, and Apollon
<hybrid_goth> bittorent is awesome
<hybrid_goth> nicotine was nice
<hybrid_goth> gnutella was _*UGLY*_
<darkaudit> I used the giFT gnutella plugin for Apollon
<techII> yes, theres 'giFT' which uses plugins for various networks
<flodine> anyone on fluxbox
<JorisK> Anyone here that can tell me ATI Radeon drivers are availible for Ubuntu?
<matara> yes
<matara> i have the ones from ati itself
<darkaudit> flodine: not at the moment, but yes
<Badness45> anyone no where i could get the libdvdcss from
<matara> just download the rpm from them
<slak> hi friends
<Badness45> the dvd player xine said i need that
<Nikita> hey slak
<flodine> darkaudit why cant i set my wallpapers on flux
<matara> then instal them with sudo alien -i
<slak> i made this art for the ubuntu website CHECK IT OUT! http://www.signal-9.net/ubuntu.png
<darkaudit> flodine: fbsetbg
<slak> they said they are gonna use it
<slak> im stoaked
<flodine> i did that fbsetbg
<flodine> still dont work
<darkaudit> flodine: bsetbg (from blackbox)
<Nikita> slak: lol you so crazy!
<slak> http://www.signal-9.net/ubuntu.png what you guys think
<flodine> so no fbsetbg
<slak> of the new ubuntu logo
<flodine> just bsetbg
<darkaudit> flodine: you'll need Blackbox to get that app
<darkaudit> or get eterm and use Esetroot
<flodine> why is this flux diffrent then others
<slak> i installed dat dependecee maltliquorlib.so and u know wut my ubuntu did?
<slak> it forgot to pay its child support
<slak> i had to recompile dat kernel!
<slak> CAN U BELEEV DAT?
<darkaudit> I prefer Esetroot... plays best with gdesklets and such
<Badness45> anyone no where i could get the libdvdcss from
<LinuxJones> slak, please stop talking and posting links to that crap
<Badness45> the dvd player xine said i need that
<Badness45> to play dvds
<slak> Linux Jones: DONT BE A HATA I JUS WANNA LINUX IT UP WIFF U PEEPLZ
<darkaudit> Badness45: backports, marillat, or cerkinfo
-Nikita:#ubuntu- Nikita has sent you an instant message, type /server getmsg to receive it
<dark> oye.....
<slak> LinuxJones: CAN U TELL ME HOW 2 FIX MY LIBBABYMAMADRAMA-2.so.400 ??
<LinuxJones> slak, we don't appreciate racial slurs around here
<dark> Nikita: thanks, got the message, ill call you at 8
<darkaudit> \/server getmsg
<slak> I NOT RACIAL SLURIN
<Jormundgand> /server getmsg
<slak> I LUV UBUNTU IT POWERED BY CIRCLE OF NIGGERS RUNNIN IN BIG HAMSTER WHEEL
<Jormundgand> HAY GUYZ IT R NOT WORKING
<slak> UBUNTU FO LYFE
<slak> WHERES DA WADDYMELON
<JorisK> shut up fucking idiot
<hybrid_goth> god bless /ignore
<JorisK> ah kewl
<JorisK> gonna use it then :)
<slak> WHAA? I JUS TALKIN BOUT HOW GOOD UBUNTU BE
<JorisK> yeah
<JorisK> works
<JorisK> :)
<slak> I GOT CORN ROWS TOO DONT PLAYA HATE
<JorisK> thnx hybrid_goth :)
<LinuxJones> slak, please stop
<thoreauputic> ajmitch_: ops!
<hybrid_goth> np
<JorisK> use /irgnore
<hybrid_goth> dont feed the troll LinuxJones
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thom]  by ChanServ
<JorisK> they prolly made that command for idiots like him :)
<LinuxJones> hybrid_goth, I know :)
<Badness45> yeah i got cut off
<hybrid_goth> JorisK: yes they did
<hybrid_goth> LinuxJones: ok :D
<Badness45> where u said to go for the libdvdcss
<hybrid_goth> Badness45: i believe it is in multiverse
<JorisK> Hey guys
<darkaudit> Badness45: backports, marillat, or cerkinfo
<JorisK> do you know ATI 3D works with Ubuntu?
<Badness45> daark: what is that
<Nikita> Alright I'm done.  GO UBUNTU YOU ROCK! later guys.
<JorisK> I want to install Looking Glass on my Laptop
<JorisK> with Ubuntu
<JorisK> but do you guys have any idea this works?
<zyga> JorisK: it does
<darkaudit> Badness45: different repos... backports.ubuntuforums.org
<JorisK> Software Rendering wouldn't be a good idea :)
<spartacus> JorisK, yes it works
<slak> HI THOM WHADDUP G, CAN U HELP ME WIFF KFC UTILATEES
<JorisK> geez
<shido6> ati 3d sorta works
<JorisK> Sorta?
<slak> I INSTALLED IT AND I PRESSED DA BUTTON
<JorisK> :)
<shido6> my 9800 works
<thoreauputic> Badness45: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<JorisK> yeah
<shido6> the AIW stuff doesnt
<JorisK> but this is a laptop
<darkaudit> k-line time for this idiot
<slak> BUT NO CHICKEN CAME OUTA MY THANG
<JorisK> it prolly got some sort of mobile chipset from ATI
<spartacus> JorisK, which chip?
<Badness45> ok imma look
<JorisK> hold on
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!h3h@207.65.41.65]  by thom
<slak> I CAN SEE IT ON THA TV
<JorisK> gonna check it out
* slak was kicked off #ubuntu by thom (buh-bye)
<zenlunatic> Anyone notice konqueror loads pages slower than gecko stuff?
<darkaudit> thom: thx :)
<hybrid_goth> thank you thom
<thoreauputic> thanks thom
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*h3h@207.65.41.*]  by thom
* slak was kicked off #ubuntu by thom (thom)
<spartacus> JorisK, i'm running XiG server on my ATI box. setup is a pita, but it works pretty well
<JorisK> ARGH, i just found out my laptop doesn't have a 3D card :/
<spartacus> JorisK, 80% faster GL than Xorg DRI
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, have you noticed that Safari (based on konquerors engine) loads pages FASTER than gecko?
<JorisK> What's XiG?
<JorisK> I got an Radeon 9800SE on my workstation spartacus
<zenlunatic> Nalioth: I don't use safari.
<ablyss> yo all
<spartacus> JorisK, XI Graphics. They sell a commerical X Server
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, have you heard of kmozilla? (its gecko wearing a konqueror jacket)
<zenlunatic> Nalioth: Never heard of it.
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: w3m beats gecko and konquor
<zyga> spartacus: interesting
<zyga> spartacus: did you try to run any commercial apps?
* ablyss is butt tired
<holycow> hybrid_goth, w3m? say what?
<hybrid_goth> holycow: the cli broswer
<holycow> ah
<holycow> hehe :)
<spartacus> zyga, no need as yet... just opera and what not. i wanted the gl/vo for tv-out and mplayer and 3d games
<hybrid_goth> holycow: scared me for a sec
<zoo> hello
<darkaudit> how about these firefox tweaks: http://www.techzonez.com/forums/printthread.php?t=12614&page=1&pp=15
<zoo> How do I get the "Send to ... bluetootdevice" dialog in nautilus?
<zoo> I saw this on gentoo yesterday and want it with 5.04 too
#ubuntu 2005-05-22
<kuckuck> hi
<kuckuck> is there a possiblity to use backreference in search&replace of openoffice?
<kuckuck> \1 $1 doesn't work, it finds the regular expression but it ignores the backreference
<kuckuck>  /join # suse
<kuckuck> ups
<krazykook> hard to believe that the future is free
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I am sorry to ask you LaTeX questions but LaTeX chan is just dead, it used to be great here or on efnet but after a long time that i am back latexing, it seems to me that they are not really active. My Q: after installing a package (teTeX, sarge) how do i latex see it? thanks
<krazykook> K_Dallas: it is easiest to use Lyx
<K_Dallas> sorry but i hate lyx
<krazykook> K_Dallas: it makes a nice front end...and there is also latex to html
<K_Dallas> for front end i use kile but i love my xemacs ;)
<K_Dallas> but thanks
<devilhorns> hi everyone
<krazykook> K_Dallas: well i have not seen kile..
<devilhorns> have a couple questions about ubuntu
<K_Dallas> kile is nice something like winedt in windows
<krazykook> K_Dallas: cool
<devilhorns> 1) is it possible to do a src install of ubuntu ? can I set custom compiler flags ?
<krazykook> K_Dallas: i sure have to use vim a lot on porting all this stuff to win98
<K_Dallas> kile is actually very interesting but xemacs is something else ;)
<krazykook> K_Dallas: what will port anyway
<spartacus> devilhorns, like gentoo?
<darkaudit> devilhorns: I've only used it a couple of times, but you can use apt-build
<devilhorns> spartacus: sort of, yea
<spartacus> devilhorns, you can build packages from source, so kinda yeh
<krazykook> spartacus: gentoo is the best distro by far...but it is not for everybody
<K_Dallas> i even use xemacs on windows
<lotusleaf> here come the comparisons ;P
<ablyss> wow, i hear gentoo is like the worst distro
<devilhorns> that's what I use now...thinking of switching
<krazykook> ablyss: no it is absolutely the best and nearly all the pros' use it
<krazykook> but this one is not too bad
<Jormundgand> Are there any icon themes which complement the Edge icons well?
<K_Dallas> i think my best bet is to find a tetex manual
<Nalioth> gentoo is either a blessing or a curse. you either love it or HATe it
<devilhorns> well, I like it, but it has it's issues
<krazykook> devilhorns: not really...it works like a champ...but never upgrade world
<Badness45> this commmand says packet is not avaiable /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Badness45> package
<ablyss> hmm, i have pretty good ties to some 'pros' myself.. they use ubuntu, redhat, suse, madrivia, os/2.. but never gentoo
<toresbe> well, duh
<toresbe> :)
<nufan> Should I even bother asking?
<ablyss> i honestly can't stand redhat
<krazykook> ablyss: no...those are the idiots....there is nothing better than gentoo for upgrading libraries one at a time and then recompiling the apps....although when breezy gets out there may not be so much need for that
<tg_> i have a jensen wireless p-ccard. in device manager it is recognised as an RTL8180L.... cardbus. Now what????
<toresbe> ablyss: they do a lot of good stuff
<ablyss> i know.. a lot people like red hat
<ablyss> just something itchy about it to me
<toresbe> krazykook: uh... Ever heard of dynamic runtime linking?
<krazykook> ablyss: RedHat is just big money and marketing hype
<toresbe> krazykook: tja...
<krazykook> ablyss: but they do what they want to do
<ablyss> i'm was suprised ubunto has won me over mandrive .. thought that would never happen
<devilhorns> so I could do apt-build with ubuntu...can I set some compiler flags somewhere ?
<toresbe> devilhorns: yes
<ablyss> ubuntu*
<toresbe> devilhorns: but why do you want to?
<Jormundgand> What does the error message "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'" mean, and how do I get ALSA working so I can listen to music?
* ablyss excuse himself to taking smart pills to help his spelling/typing
<devilhorns> toresbe: is ubuntu compiled for i386 arch ?
<toresbe> devilhorns: yes...
* darkaudit tried Mandrake, but was annoyed that they wanted you to pay for their package updates... that and I broke media playing trying to get DVDs to work...
<devilhorns> toresbe: well I'd like to have it optimized for my machine (ie: not i386)
<lotusleaf> dark: you mean, Mandriva (shudder)
<lotusleaf> darkaudit*
<dark> o.o
<dark> lol
<darkaudit> went to SuSE, but they broke GNOME and wouldn't fix it...
<spartacus> Jormundgand, how did u make that error happen?
<tg_> i have a jensen wireless p-ccard. in device manager it is recognised as an RTL8180L.... cardbus. Now what????
<toresbe> devilhorns: uhm, i386 refers to the 386 memory system - aka IA32.
<dark> irssi go blinky and yellow!
<darkaudit> lotusleaf: it was still Mandrake at the time :)
<Jormundgand> spartacus: I tried to test ALSA in the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<ablyss> the most beautiful thing to me right now about ubuntu is how easy it was to setup apache
<toresbe> uh, memory, uhno, processor architechture
<lotusleaf> darkaudit: and IMO it was still shitty ;)
<devilhorns> toresbe: then is ubuntu optimized for what processor ?
<toresbe> devilhorns: Processor-dependant optimizations are a *myth*
<ablyss> synaptic rox too
<toresbe> devilhorns: The exception being floating-point-heavy stuff.
<devilhorns> toresbe: ok, but is ubuntu compiled for i386 like redhat ?
<toresbe> devilhorns: but some of these feature runtime detection.
<toresbe> devilhorns: it is compiled for the intel 386-and-up processors, yes
<devilhorns> ahh
<darkaudit> then went to Debian Sid... almost stuck with that... but then the Ubuntu chatter started to grow... another LUG member here switched, and I followed not long after...
<ablyss> well i hope ubuntu is here to stay
<toresbe> darkaudit: I am a Debian-edu developer, and I usually run Woody (recently Sarge) on the test machines
<lotusleaf> ablyss: so do I, considering I have 2 hours left in my d/l of it at 56k ;P
* ablyss would like to see ubunto mature into better days even though it is mature enough to use as of now
<Jormundgand> My only complaint about Ubuntu is the silly version names. I can't keep a straight face telling people I use Ubuntu Linux 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog.
<ablyss> 56k.. wooo
<toresbe> devilhorns: "i386" just refers to the 32-bit processor architechture Intel introduced together with the 386
<Badness45> i still don't understand why the dvds don't work only bootleg cds work
<ablyss> different file system format i think
<devilhorns> toresbe: yea, but would rather have stuff compiled for i686...where would I set compiler flags in ubuntu ?
<toresbe> devilhorns: *sigh*
<ablyss> sorry, misunderstand you question.. not sure why
<toresbe> devilhorns: i686 *is* an i386 processor
<devilhorns> right
<toresbe> devilhorns: there are *very few* added instructions that differentiate it from the 386
<Predius> Jormundgand, now, tell me something that sounds cooler than Breezy Badger.
<tg_> hello there. i have a jensen wireless pc-card. in device manager it is recognised as an RTL8180L.... cardbus. Now what????
<ablyss> breezy badger superfly X2000
<Predius> They optimize the code for 386 so older computer can run it.
<Jormundgand> Predius - How about just Ubuntu Linux 5.10? Why a silly subtitle?
<toresbe> devilhorns: those that are (the MMX, MMX2, SSE, SSE2, 3DNow!, 3DNow! 2 instruction sets) are usually explicitly tested for by most applications
<krazykook> Jormundgand: well that is because ubuntu is in a lot of trouble right now so hoary is appopritate....but it will be straightened out by the time they get to breezy
<toresbe> Predius: Argh! It's not *optimized* for a single processor!
<ablyss> hoary is actualy a spanish which translates to mean, "Monk who rides on camal"
<devilhorns> toresbe: ok
<darkaudit> a lot of trouble?
<ablyss> er, maybe that is horary*
<krazykook> Jormundgand: there were some major fundamental screwups....which need to be addressed
<toresbe> devilhorns: The performance gained by explicitly telling GCC to compile for 686 are truly trivial
<admx> Any good DVD Shrinking programs for Linux
<concept10> how do you install a local package (.deb)
<Predius> Guys, we're pretty screwed when we hit 2100.
<spartacus> concept10, dpkg -i ...
<ablyss> what happends in 2100 ?
<concept10> spartacus: my memory is shallow today
<Predius> Version 100 kicks in.
<toresbe> concept10: I fucking *hope* I will have gotten screwed by then, or else I will have killed myself :P
<kakalto> or is it version 0.4?
<Predius> Yeah.
<ablyss> lmao toresbe
<lotusleaf> call the next version "Slippery Snake"
<toresbe> haha
<toresbe> Perverted Platypus
<Badness45> i still don't understand why the dvds don't work only bootleg cds work
<lotusleaf> Bouncing Beaver
<Jormundgand> And I still don't know how to get my ALSA working.
<toresbe> Disoriented Deer... Amalgamated Ant
<Predius> Badness45, do you HAVE a DVD reader?
<kakalto> the "skanky skunk" release...
<admx> Any good DVD Shrinking programs for Linux?
<Badness45> yeah
<lotusleaf> Cancerous Coyote
<toresbe> lotusleaf: rofl
<Badness45> only off the market dvds work
<Predius> Damn Roadrunner
<toresbe> "HIV-positive Hyena"?
<Badness45> id said i need libdvd
<toresbe> "Dyslexic Cow"?
<Badness45> this commmand says packet is not avaiable /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<tg_> hello there. i have a jensen wireless pc-card. in device manager it is recognised as an RTL8180L.... cardbus. Now what????
<kakalto> uhhh
<Predius> sudo apt-get install libdvd
<Badness45> that said couldn't find the package
<lotusleaf> <Biff Tannen> Make like a tree, and get outta here
<kakalto> lol
<Biff> partain?
<Biff> thats not a very nice welcoming
<lotusleaf> Biff: it's a Back To The Future (movie) quote. :P
<toresbe> Geriatric Gnu?
<Biff> oh of course
<Biff> i remember now, lol :)
<Flav> any recommended apps for hosting a blog on an ubuntu apache2 server?  there's bloxsom, tdiary, scoop, etc., just curious what people would recommend
<lotusleaf> http://research.microsoft.com/howtofuckourcustomers/evenharder.html
<kakalto> the wacky wookie
<concept10> what is the best way to share files accross two linux boxes?
<darkaudit> lotusleaf: actually used that line at work yesterday :)
<Biff> concept10: sftp is pretty neat
<Thirsteh> What's the command to search for a package with apt* ?
<Biff> you could use nfs for a more permanent solution tho
<lotusleaf> darkaudit: how well did it go over?
<Thirsteh> And no I can't use Synaptic :)
<Flav> Thirsteh: already installed package or not?
<Flav> i use apt-cache search foo
<Thirsteh> No, zlib isn't installed by default and it kinda pisses me off since it's needed by.....alot :)
<Thirsteh> Okay, thanks... was trying apt-get search zlib which didn't work
<Flav> Thirsteh: just install whatever needs it, apt-get will install the dependency for you
<Biff> samba is also quite neat, pretty easy setup, but it's a bit inconvinient since passwords are separate for samba and system user
<admx> Hey just found out that while there are no DVD Shrinking Programs for Linux that the Windows  version of dvdshrink will run under linux with wine installed.
<Thirsteh> Flav, yeah, I'll go ahead and apt-get an application I wrote myself :PPPP
<darkaudit> lotusleaf: got a laugh... I also used old Biff's response :)
<admx> See url for more info: http://linuxathome.com/index.php?p=239
<Thirsteh> Thanks for the help anyway, got it now, cheers
* Thirsteh waves
<lotusleaf> darkaudit: heh, I like the screendoor on a battleship quote too ;)
<kakalto> is there a program to add an mpg to the end of another mpg?
<lotusleaf> darkaudit: I wish they'd make a Back to The Future 4 movie, though Marty McFly would have to be Teen Wolf dribbling a basketball throughout the movie with his parkinsons
<Biff> anyways, i tried installing ubuntu on one of my computers, and i have some problem getting the network up, its a rtl 8139 onboard chip, it finds the network card, however when it sends packets there is no reply
<cesar> hi all
<Biff> i did check dmesg, and i got a weird error "Tx queue start entry 4 dirty entry 0", anyone have any clue about this?
<krazykook> admx you don't understand...wine is not meant to replace windows...if you want windows go buy it....wine is used for porting all the linux material to windows
<cesar> i have a little problem , this is my first time using ubuntu and my sound dont work at all
<Badness45> dvd's don't work in ubuntu
<Biff> i tried grabbing a newer kernel from packages.ubuntu.com, but it would hang logging into x, running the new kernel
<krazykook> Badness45: well via is working on a mobo to fix that legally
<krazykook> but basically you don't understand wine's fundamental purpose
<[ANB] -M1> hello
<Badness45> oh ok
<Mista_Bone> what is wines fundamental purpose?
<Flav> i noticed popularity-contest - how can i find out the data from that?
<Flav> Mista_Bone: to provide an implementation of the win32 API
<Flav> Mista_Bone: http://www.winehq.com/
<Badness45> so no one have a dvd player that works
<cesar> cof cof . . . hi all , im new to ubuntu, my sound dont work, but looks like if he was working . . .any idea or page with info ?
<[ANB] -M1> i have a problem: i have a wireless card Dlink estreme pci when i install the ubuntu the last version the sistem recognize the wireless card with the driver acx 100, in in slackware use that driver and run good. i can ping in a shell for google.com, but all graphic application i can conect to some adress .
<Mista_Bone> i use wine to emulate dc++
<kas11> new to Ubuntu here....running AMD64 Hoary...it is dropping keystrokes sporadically....2.6.11 is better than 2.6.10but is still a problem when I type fast....anybody have suggestions for a fix....never saw the problem with FC1-FC3
<[ANB] -M1> someone help ?
<Biff> kas11: wireless keyboard?
<Biff> usb or ps2?
<kas11> Biff yes, a Paten USB kbd/mouse combo ....mouse works fine tho
<Mista_Bone> ANB i dont understand your problem
<[ANB] -M1> Mista_Bone sory for my english, im gone try :)
<[ANB] -M1> Mista_Bone i have a wireless card
<kas11> IOW, an el cheapo CompUSA special...but it has been very reliable with that other OS
<krazykook> Mista_Bone: wine....Wine is not an emulator....you don't understand its fundamental purpose...and that is to use it to port all the existing GNU code to Windows for money
<Biff> kas11: you did check batteries in the keyboard? :>
<Mista_Bone> well that is still have i use it for krazy
<[ANB] -M1> Mista_Bone dlink extreme G and i can ping for google and use wget comand, but in X i can acess to pages
<kas11> Biff  yes, replaced them when it started happening....no difference and there was a distinct improvement after going to 2.6.11
<[ANB] -M1> Mista_Bone understand ?
<krazykook> this way all the GNU people write the code for free and the wine people steal their code and port it to windows and make lots of money off of it
<krazykook> Mista_Bone: you just don't understand wine
<darkaudit> let's all laugh at Man Utd
<krazykook> Mista_Bone: it is not cedega
<Jormundgand> Aaaargh. This is really annoying. Could someone please help me get my USB headphones to play sounds? They apparently use the ALSA mixer but attempts to construct test pipelines fail.
<Mista_Bone> yes i understand now
<gorthaug> holax de nuevox
<gorthaug> al final no fui a la cama :P
<gorthaug> aver alguien que me ayude... tengo un archivo .wav y quiero editarlo
<cesar> hay gente que habla espaol aqu ?
<cesar> :P
<gorthaug> no se
<kas11> I must say I do like many things about Ubuntu better than FC3...but this is pretty hard to live with ;)
<cesar> kas11: i support that idea
<concept10> kas11: what are you refering to?
<Mista_Bone> cago en tu leche
<gorthaug> ups este no es #ubuntu-es.... ya me parecia mucha gente :P
<gorthaug> goo bye
<cesar> Mista_bone: i make myself shit in you milk ?
<Nalioth> por favor, personas con espanol, #ubuntu-es
<gorthaug> good*
<gorthaug> sorry....
<kas11> concept10 the dropping keystrokes problem Biff was helping me with
<Mista_Bone> si
<Mista_Bone> hijo de mil putas
<cesar> wherever . . . third try !, i cannot get my sound working . . .
<Mista_Bone> hacete cojer
<nobile> mista_bone shut up already, that's not nice
<JGL> Can someone help me set up musepack decoding in ubuntu?
<cesar> its seems like the sound card works , but dont make a sound at all , i alredy check the vol control
<Mista_Bone> metete un palo en el culo
<Nalioth> yes please take the nastiness elsewhere
<concept10> kas11: oh i see, i went back and looked... wierd problem.  Thats almost like when my nephew comes over and bangs on my keyboard while im doing something
<nobile> can someone kick him?
<Nalioth> second the motion, on the kick to the nasty spanish potty mouth
<Mista_Bone> i dont understand?
<nobile> mista_bone, solo callate o te van a echar
<Nalioth> Mista_Bone, nosotros no gusto su idioma
<Mista_Bone> no hablo espanol
<mez> hey
<mez> quick Q:
<Mista_Bone> my brother speaks spanish he told me to say that
<nobile> ok, then shut up or you'll get kicked
<mez> I forgot..
<JGL> Can someone help me set up musepack decoding in ubuntu?
<mez> I've just reinstalled ubuntu.
<nobile> then tell him to not tell you those things, he's gonna get you kicked
<lotusleaf> Mista_Bone: are you schizophrenic?
<Nalioth> hope yer brother doesnt tell you to jump off a bridge
<mez> how do i get it able to play mp3's with Xmms (i had to update my list of clients ro something last time)
<lotusleaf> lol
<Mista_Bone> no i just asked my brother what i should say in spanish
<flodine> is there anything like gtk-chtheme for ubuntu?
<nobile> you have a mean brother then
<kakalto> this isn't a spanish channel...
<darkaudit> mez: you need gstreamer-mad
<Mista_Bone> i only speak german
<mez> darkaudit,  - for xmms?
<flodine> holla
<darkaudit> mez: can't hurt
<Mista_Bone> i appologize
<kas11> concept10  this feeling like interrupts are getting lost...happens in short spurts...fine for a while and then looses like 4 out of 10 keystrokes...then is pretty good for a while
<kakalto> if ya want help in german, isn't there a #ubuntu-de ...?
<mez> there's an xmms-mp3 thing... I'm sure
<darkaudit> mez and libmikmod if you have an nvidia card
<mez> I just needed to update wher ei got my packages from last time or someting
<flodine> little help
<concept10> kas11: usb or ps/2?
<Nalioth> Mista_Bone, kein schlecht-sprechen hier
<mez> darkaudit, why do i need those.  I just want to play Mp3s...
<darkaudit> mez everything you need is either in main or universe
<Mista_Bone> Nailoth: I am not speaking german
<JGL> Can someone help me set up musepack decoding in ubuntu?
<mez> thats it
<mez> i needed to change to universe instead of main
<kas11> my typing is bad enuff without a hardware assist *lol*
<mez> or something
<darkaudit> mez: XMMS has issues with nvidia video cards... mikmod fixes that
<mez> ATI :D
<Nalioth> thank heavens the door tried for his arse
<darkaudit> mez keep main and add universe... you just need to uncomment the line in your sources.list
<kas11> concept10 wireless USB...but works fine with Fedora...think I will install Hoary i386 and see how that plays
<mez> yeah just found it :D
<rudolf> hi people
<Jormundgand> I've followed the instructions in the Ubuntu guide and am still not getting any sound from my headphones. How do I set my headphones as the preferential sound hardware to use?
<concept10> kas11: could be interference also -
<concept10> kas11: low batteries
<kas11> 2.6.11 is much,much better than 2.6.10 as far as this problem is concerned
<rudolf> I'm wondering how to set up the pure ftpd config? not really used to the wrapper
<kas11> concept10 I can boot FC3 o the same machine and the problem goes away entirely
<dataw0lf|w> kas11: yeah, but on FC3 you run into an entirely different, much bigger problem.
<mez> how do i add the multiverse repositry
<rudolf> basicaly I'd like to get webmin running for apache, mysql and pure ftpd
<concept10> kas11: I wonder what's different?  kernel module perhaps?
<mvelasco2> hi. using ubuntu and connected to Windows 2000 shares using the "connect to server" feature, this creates an icon on my desktop with the name of the share.  The problem is when I reboot and try to access this windows share again from the icon I get challenged for authentication by a message about a "keyring".  Is there a way to connect to windows shares without being prompted for this keyring information everytome you reboot?  thanks.
<flodine> can someone help
<concept10> kas11: why dont you boot into fedora and check and see whats different releated to keyboard
<concept10> kas11: as far as drivers are concerned
<mez> nvm i found how to get XMMS to play stuff
<JorisK> Hello everyone: a problem: i downlaoded the ISO hoary install, and my daemontools / Nero burningrom say the iso is an invalid one. Winrar DOES recognize it but it won't be bootable when i just cut and past those extracted files to a CD
<kas11> concept10 I guess I need to look at the kenel .config...feels like a preemption thing...with 2.6.11 is is irritating but not a deal breaker...with 2.6.10 it is
<rudolf> JorisK checked the md5sum?
<JorisK> no i didn't
<Nalioth> JorisK, did the md5 check out?
<JorisK> what's that? :)
<JorisK> Winrar can extract it nicely
<rudolf> basically validates the files you downloaded are the same as on the server
<mez> hmm why am i getting errors with gaim on MSN?
<kyncani> Hi, does anyone here know if mplayer-amd64 is working ?
<rudolf> now, anyone here know about pure-ftpd?
<JorisK> how can i check it Nalioth
<JorisK> ?
<Nalioth> JorisK, go to your favorite freeware site and look for a md5 checker
<JorisK> argh
<JorisK> :/
<Nalioth> JorisK, then go back to where you got the iso link and find the .md5 next to it for the same thing you d/l
<rudolf> yep, thats the best, if that checks out, your nero is messed up
<Nalioth> JorisK, run the md5 checker and compare numbers
<Nalioth> JorisK, if the numbers are different, you have a bad copy
<rudolf> come on people, I'd just like to config my pure-ftpd =)
<JorisK> Naolith
<kas11> Jorik  did you download from a newsgrop or something to get .rars? if so, what does smartpar or the .svf say about the integriy of the .rar set?
<JorisK> i have a file called MD5SUM on the host
<JorisK> how can i compare both?
<JorisK> does my iso have one aswell?
<Nalioth> JorisK, you have to get a program that runs on windows that checks your .iso image
<lotusleaf> JorisK: get md5summer
<Nalioth> JorisK, that md5 checking proggy will produce its own md5 sum
<Nalioth> JorisK, you should then compare numbers
<JorisK> i get it
<JorisK> but the iso should be a decent one that could be burned with nero?
<rudolf> hehe, good luck
<lotusleaf> JorisK: visit wikipedia.org and type in md5 for details on what an md5 is. ;)
<rudolf> definitely
<lotusleaf> JorisK: if the md5sums match, it should burn
<lotusleaf> JorisK: and work*
<JorisK> thing is
<Nalioth> JorisK, if the numbers don't match, your install will fail
<JorisK> Daemon tools and Nero says the ISO is an invailid one
<Nalioth> JorisK, even if you get it to burn
<JorisK> but Winrar unpacks it
<rudolfe> so,  can anyone help me with pure ftpd?
<Nalioth> rudolfe, sorry, i don't use ftpds
<JorisK> i can't Rubin
<JorisK> i can't rudolfe
<lotusleaf> JorisK: you said that earlier
<JorisK> yeah
<lotusleaf> JorisK: we're going in circles now
<kas11> why are you unpacking an ISO?
<JorisK> ain't it strange?
<wizard_31> hello ppl
<rudolfe> hmpf, can't find any info on how to configure the debian wrapper for pure-ftpd
<Nalioth> JorisK, just go check your iso image md5
<flodine> is there anything like gtk-chtheme for ubuntu?
<JorisK> if the MD5 wuold be different, how can Winrar still unpack it problemless?
<flodine> holla back
<wizard_31> any one getting lucky with webcams ?
<rudolfe> not on an amd64 machine sadly :)
<Nalioth> winrar unpacks files it sees as unpackable, not necessarily is the data correct
<wizard_31> 64 is a problem
<wizard_31> sonix works in gnomemeeting but nothing else
<rudolfe> 64 has a lot of quirks to be worked out, yeah
<wizard_31> any thoughts?
<rudolfe> but I like it
<wizard_31> fast?
<Jormundgand> Could someone PLEASE help me sort out how to get this to use my headphones? It's driving me crazy, and every time I ask I get no response.
<rudolfe> yeah, runs fine on a 3000+ :)
<wizard_31> headphones?
<rudolfe> way faster than kde I'm used to, I wonder why, hehe
<krazykook> i can't believe how many of you just don't understand wine at all....the wine people have been around for a long time with mingnu type stuff.....and they always used wine to steal all the free GNU code that GNU programmers are bound by....and port it to windows....and that business is called Microsoft.
<JGL> Can anyone help me set up musepack decoding in ubuntu?
<wizard_31> lol
<Jormundgand> wizard_31: Yeah, headphones. USB.
<rudolfe> whats the problem?
<wizard_31> usb probably the problem lol
<kas11> Thanks for the help folks....I am off to try Hoary i386 to see if the kbd problem goes away
<wizard_31> linux usb ?????
<wizard_31> slow progress there
<wizard_31> any thoughts on the sonix?
<rudolfe> or pure-ftpd? =)
<g14> I made a rhythmbox bluecurve theme if anybody wants to check it out. It's not packaged yet though
<wizard_31> ubuntu is missing a control panel or 2
<g14> screenshot: http://www.digitalprognosis.com/opensource/rhythmbox-bluecurve.png made on ubuntu :)
<wizard_31> be nice to throw in drak config
<Nalioth> i'm glad you guys are so helpful
<Nalioth> anyone know what happened to the weather thing in ximian>novell>gnome Evolution?
<wizard_31> Nalioth what's up?
<wizard_31> oh that
<wizard_31> good question
<Hussam> is there a program simmilar to vmware for linux but for free?
<rudolfe> oh, I can't find the services tool under system tools->. it's mentioned in the doc =)
<Nalioth> wizard_31, just wondering where the weather part of evolution got off to
<Nalioth> Hussam, bochs?
<rudolfe> X forwarding ;)
<rudolfe> or xen, sorry
<Hussam> Nalioth: ok thanks
<Nalioth> Hussam, rudolfe says also "xen"
<rudolfe> http://www.redhat.com/magazine/004feb05/features/virtualization/
<murdokbr> help please
<murdokbr> i want to know what is the installed ubuntu size?
<murdokbr> somebody help please...
<rudolfe> let me check :D
<murdokbr> thx
<K_Dallas> ;)
<ubuntu_> hello
<nictuku> hi. I seriously suspect that firefox is leaking memory
<Nalioth> nictuku, and when did you start suspecting this?
<ubuntu_> how i can change ext3 in reiserfs?
<K_Dallas> have you tried their nightly build versions?
<K_Dallas> nictuku, it is preview of ver 2.0 and much better than 1.04
<murdokbr> rudolfe ?????
<rudolfe> mine is 5GB, but I have apache and a lot of other stuff on there
<zenlunatic> Does Hoary have mp3 playback support?
<murdokbr> O_O 5 gb ??????????????
<wizard_31> don't see that evolution thing anywhere
<K_Dallas> zenlunatic, sure, even mplayer does that too
<nictuku> i have a monitoring station running two windows of firefox, and after a few days running, I see it's using like 200Mb of memory, and 50% of processor power. It's just very simple pages reloading every 5 seconds.
<rudolfe> yep, that's what it says in gparted :D
<Weiss> murdokbr: mine is about 2 GB
<nictuku> i have to kill it and start it again, or apache takes like 5 seconds to show a page.
<rudolfe> might have to do with my fast internet connection and all :D
<murdokbr> [Weiss] : THX
<nictuku> # ps aux|grep firefox -> yves     15949 11.9 44.7 180532 100616 ?     Ss   May12 238:24 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<zenlunatic> K_Dallas: Ah. I see rythmbox
<K_Dallas> that is pretty neat
<nictuku>  # mozilla-firefox --version
<nictuku> Mozilla Firefox 1.0.2, Copyright (c) 2004 mozilla.org
<K_Dallas> i have discovered it recently ;)
<rudolfe> alright, people, anyone know where I can get good info on the debian wrapper for pure-ftpd?
<K_Dallas> that is old nictuku
<nictuku> hmm
<Nalioth> wizard_31, in the long ago (before novell bought them) there was a weather page (google for "ximian evolution weather" and you'll get a screenie)
<nictuku> K_Dallas: I'll update it again, then, and see what happens. thanks!
<K_Dallas> np
<K_Dallas> nictuku, if you want to update, try their trunk version, i have used it on both win and linux and much better with no problem
<nictuku> what is the latest version, please? Is it Version: 1.0.2-0ubuntu5.2
<nictuku> K_Dallas: I tried, but it won't work very well in full screen stretched to two monitors.
<K_Dallas> 1.04 is the latest official release, 2 days old or so
<K_Dallas> ok
<nictuku> I mean, in ubuntu hoary
<GNULinuxGeek> Hello all
<wizard_31> yeah i know but looks like they dumped the weather and news
<nictuku> K_Dallas: is hoary's the newest avaliable in ubuntu?
<crimsun> nictuku: 5.2 is, yes
<Jormundgand> Which package contains support for MP3s?
<GNULinuxGeek> Is there a tool under ubuntu that will let me get my Compaq ESS1889 sound card.
<crimsun> Jormundgand: for Music Player, it's gstreamer0.8-mad
<crimsun> Jormundgand: (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats)
<crimsun> GNULinuxGeek: the ALSA driver is snd-es18xx
<wizard_31> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<wizard_31> helpful for the music things
<kakalto> what's the date today?
<crimsun> date -R
<kakalto> crimsun, thanks ;)
<K_Dallas> !date
<kakalto> !date
<kakalto> uhh
<dabaStnd> crimsun: what does this mean: (16:48:00) Nikita: (notice) Nikita has sent you an instant message, type /server getmsg to receive it ?
<dabaStnd> I cant type that command ehre, anyhiow...
<Jormundgand> dabaStnd: Just Nikita picking on people unversed in IRC terminology.
<Jormundgand> The /server command disconnects from the server you're on and switches to the one you specify.
<dabaStnd> hehe...:)
<dabaStnd> Anyhow, is there a #java on freenode?
<dabaStnd> I need to figure something out.
<wizard_31> any one try the add on cd?
<XhyldazhK> Hi all... what is the name of the dummy package that installs all development tools?
<dabaStnd> it is intended for ppl that do not have an internet connection.
<dabaStnd> mainly, or so the author said...] 
<wizard_31> synaptic
<dabaStnd> XhyldazhK: build-essential
<crimsun> XhyldazhK: build-essential
<XhyldazhK> aaah thanx
<dabaStnd> welcome
<dabaStnd> crimsun: how do you not plagiarize a, lets say insertion, sort method????
<zenlunatic> Is there a freeciv package anywhere?
<dabaStnd> It has to do what it has to do, can t invent nothing about it...
<jaggi> I couldn't find the "units" program in debian
<crimsun> dabaStnd: you write your own? :)
<wizard_31> is there a hardware config app?
<jaggi> there it is..
<jaggi> http://packages.debian.org/testing/utils/units
-Jormundgand:#ubuntu- This is a ping request. This ping request travels via the honour system. Please respond with the appropriate pong.
<nobile> !pong
<nobile> ?
<kaouete> pong
<kaouete> \o/
<dabaStnd> crimsun: well, no, I am 22, still in University, and now I am writing a course on A&DS, just cause I missed that in my 2nd year...and, now, I need to write an insertion sort method..
<GNULinuxGeek> Thanks *crimsun*
<crimsun> dabaStnd: as long as you understand the algorithm, writing code for it in a familiar programming language is fairly straightforward
<dabaStnd> crimsun: right, but I can use the exact same structure as someone else did, right? that is my issue., the variables, and some conditions are changed, but the whole process is the same, just changed some variable names, and such...Ill just ask my prof., show him both methods, and ask him if that is plagiarism...
<crimsun> dabaStnd: you can't copy from someone else's code unless you were given explicit permission if that's what you're asking
<dabaStnd> but how would you do a sort then...it does have to do exact same steps, in order to work,...or perhaps there are 3 ways to do it, and that is it, so everyone is always reusing the same algorithm, just plugging their values, and minor changes...
<twizlar> Anyone know how to get PHP properly installed? I can't seem to find the package for it.
<Weiss> dabaStnd: learn about the method, then put the original source away and right it on your own
<dabaStnd> I give up, I am gonna go back to windows...
<dabaStnd> :)
<Weiss> write* (!)
<dabaStnd> weiss, I guess, yeah...
<nobile> =o
<Weiss> that's basically the Right Way to avoid plaigarism
<concept10> How do I share my ubuntu box, I want to access it from my linux laptop?
<dabaStnd> not a bad idea, I guess that is all it takes...jjust not exactly copying it.
<dabaStnd> concept10: what is the other OS?
<Nalioth> dabaStnd, you will be miserable
<concept10> dabaStnd: fedora core 3
<dabaStnd> Nalioth: ?
<dabaStnd> oh, you mean cause of windows?
<dabaStnd> that was a joke, man....I aws jj, cause I couldnt figure out something totally unrelated...
<twizlar> anyone know about installing php?, can't find the package anywhere
<twizlar> :|
<Nalioth> dabaStnd, if you go back to windoze you will be spending about 1/10 of your comptuer time defending yourself
<concept10> twizlar: use synaptic
<josh42> does "write to disc" (from an iso) only work locally? no burning from smb shares?
<dabaStnd> Nalioth: yuo had to have noticed taht was a joke???
<twizlar> concept10 not on there
<dabaStnd> concept10: share like what? I just FTP files...set up a LAN, and ftp files.
<Nalioth> dabaStnd, sorry, i'm ssh'd to 3 puters atm, and don't keep up too well. the "going back to windoze" caught my attention
<concept10> josh42: probably not, im thinking because of the buffering
<dabaStnd> :)
<Nalioth> windoze pains me
<angie> hello there
<dabaStnd> yo, angie.
<angie> i'm having problems with freezing during flac encoding
<concept10> dabaStnd: I want to access my Ubuntu from FC3 using nautilus.  I can do it with Konq using fish
<angie> the system hangs
<mischko> Nalioth, I switched back to Windows so I could test my web pages in IE. It's been a no-problem deal.
<dabaStnd> angie: well, at least you dont live in Canada...
<twizlar> canada rules :|
<angie> dabaStnd: haha
<angie> what happens in canada?
<crimsun> dabaStnd: the basic insertion sort algorithm is set. Everyone writes variants on it.
<dabaStnd> just cause you said yiou freeze when...
<Nalioth> mischko, why do you want to have IE render your pages? make them according to the w3w standards and everyone with a standards-compliant browser can read them
<holy_cow> mischko, you can always install ie on crossoveroffice, or run windows via vmware
<dabaStnd> crimsun: k,thanks.
<holy_cow> and what Nalioth said
<mischko> Nalioth, that's not going to work for the 80+ % of the users who are not running the compliant browser.
<twizlar> No one knows how to install php?
<josh42> concept10: is there any way to force it @ a set burn speed? (like 4x dvd)
<crimsun> twizlar: search for php4
<twizlar> i did
<angie> any help? it seems it's a cpu problem... the I nver had this problem before with straight debian
<crimsun> twizlar: and?
<holy_cow> mischko, it is, ie is reasonably compliant you just haveto cut out the fancy stuff
<Jormundgand> Is there a way of renaming a user account?
<twizlar> can't find the package anywhere
<concept10> josh42: I have no idea... never tied...
<crimsun> twizlar: that's what ,,apt-cache policy php4'' confirms?
<mischko> holy_cow, I've been down this road.  Have to test everything in IE.  Some things work fine in FF but don't work in IE.
<twizlar> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> twizlar: then you don't have the main repo enabled
<dabaStnd> Jormundgand: not that I can think of.
<josh42> concept10; fair enough - thanks
<twizlar> i enabled it
<dabaStnd> concept10: some kind of samba??
<sbcl3_> how do I quit a non-responding application without "killall"?
<Jormundgand> mischko: So use compliant standards and tell the IE users to grow up and use a real browser.
<dabaStnd> concept10: not sure, I personally FTP files, so far.
<twizlar> at least it SAYS it is enabled
<josh42> sbcl3_: worst case scenario: kill -9 <pid>
<XhyldazhK> hi... in which package there is GL/gl.h header located?
<mischko> Jormundgand, you don't treat your customers that way.
<Nalioth> mischko, i want to see you test in Safari
<concept10> dabaStnd: maybe so, I just want to know the most efficient way
<sbcl3_> josh42: what does that do?
<mischko> Nalioth, I have a friend who runs Safari.  He'll test for me.
<twizlar> i read about changing the urls and what not in the sources.list, but when i go to update it can't connect to any of them
<crimsun> twizlar: then join #flood and paste the output of ,,apt-cache policy php4''
<Jormundgand> mischko: I treat idiots as idiots irrespective of position. I'd do it in a sensitive way - "we recommend for best results you use the best browser available" - but I'd do it.
<Nalioth> mischko, if you are building business pages, there shouldn't be any fancy stuff in it. IE will render
<twizlar> ok
<dabaStnd> twizlar: you can paste yoyur sources.list to pastebin.com and give u the URL to double check.
<josh42> sbcl3_: Same thing as "Killall" but without the 'all' part - you need the process ID tho (you can get that if you run 'top'
<josh42> )
<dabaStnd> Nalioth: hehe, why safari??
<Nalioth> mischko, i build business webpages and build them to w3w standards, and my customers get plenty of positive feedback on them
<dabaStnd> Nalioth: dont tell me you actually use that on yuor g3?
<Nalioth> dabaStnd, just another OS browser
<dabaStnd> or, g4 rather, the 3 has ubuntu...
<Nalioth> dabaStnd, sorry, ubuntu on the G3
<sbcl3_> josh42: its a program installation, so it isn't recognized as far as I can see from the process list
<mischko> Nalioth, I'm not happy with just the simple stuff :)
<Nalioth> dabaStnd, use FF on the g4
<dabaStnd> ff?
<dabaStnd> oh...
<dabaStnd> :)
<Nalioth> mischko, well i'm not happy with m$
<mischko> I'm doing flyout menus, sortable tables by clicking on headers, etc.
<dabaStnd> I use camino, it is native carbon, or sthg:/
<josh42> sbcl3_: That's why top is good - it shows what's using cpu; just kill the one above 90%
<super_dude2> is there any way to play a wmv on ubuntu without downloading lots of confusing software?
<dabaStnd> yes
<Nalioth> i build my customers pages to render on the shi***st of computers
<josh42> super_dude2; Boot from the livecd
<XhyldazhK> hey... where can i get GL/gl.h ?
<mischko> Nalioth, I'm not happy with the company but their products have become _tons_ more stable than they used to be.  I'm think the Linux community needs to stop fighting against the perception of Windows instability, as it's becoming old news.
<Nalioth> super_dude2, depends on the data inside the wmv
<super_dude2> josh42 i kinda lost it
<super_dude2> its a movie
<Nalioth> mischko, its not the instabilitiy that pisses me off
<josh42> super_dude2: You can re-burn it :)
<sbcl3_> josh42: kill -9 doens't seem to work
<mischko> Nalioth, Me either.  It's the vendor lock in, etc.
<Nalioth> mischko, its the fact that you can visit certain pages with XP and IE and become infected
<mischko> That too.
<super_dude2> i got it from a friend who ordered it
<Nalioth> mischko, or worse, taken over
<dabaStnd> josh42: why would that be a simple way to play a wmv file?
<mischko> I use FF for all my browsing these days.
<crimsun> twizlar: ?
<dabaStnd> super_dude2: read this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<super_dude2> ok
<Jormundgand> I switched from XP because I was worried I'd get backed into a corner I didn't want by some nasty proprietary extensions.
<josh42> dabaStnd: The liveCD has a bunch of codecs that they don't put into the distro
<twizlar> crimsun: i pasted in #flood
<dabaStnd> haha
<crimsun> twizlar: nope, you didn't.
<sbcl3> josh42: i just did kill -1 -1 by mistake :P
<twizlar> too much text :|
<Nalioth> mischko, you can tell me that windoze is a responsible choice in business, when every day they discover a new way to take it over?
<sbcl3> it just logged me off :(
<dabaStnd> twizlar, you can use pastebin.com , as well,
<crimsun> twizlar: /exec -o apt-cache policy php4
<twizlar> there
* Nalioth 's anti-microsloth ire is up!
<dabaStnd> wow, sudo apt-get update, dude...
<mischko> Nalioth, Not at all.  I love Linux.  I'm just saying that the linux community needs to be careful what aspects of Windoze they attack because they will discredit themselves if they aren't careful.
<josh42> Nalioth; Anything that is dominant in terms of use will find new hacks daily.. there still exist rootkits for linux, which are a heck of alot more painful
<twizlar> /exec: No such file or directory
<twizlar> i already updated it
<Nalioth> josh42, yes, but if you are a responsible user (ie, not using root account)
<josh42> Nalioth; Ahh, but if you are a responsible user, you won't get infected in windows either
<dabaStnd> Nalioth: um...you know that joke about why did Bill Gates call his company after his Pen**?
<josh42> lol
<XhyldazhK> is not that
<sbcl3> everytime I log on there are applications that come at startup. How do I avoid this happening?
<crimsun> twizlar: now paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<XhyldazhK> the real reason is that windows registry is very prone to corruption, even without viruses
<dabaStnd> not build essential?
<sbcl3> is it simply what you leave open the last session?
<twizlar> k
<josh42> quick general q: if my file copy fills the drive that contains root to 100%, will I have a crash?
<crimsun> josh42: no, you'll get an error saying you lack disk space
<Weiss> josh42: if the big file owned by root? if not, the filesystem might not even let you fill it up 100%
<josh42> sbcl3: you can choose when you shut down if you want to leave it open or not
<twizlar> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/283961
<crimsun> "Linux: saving you from your worst enemy: yourself"
<dabaStnd> what? I had an issue where my ubuntu hard drive gets full, and you cant log in through gdm, and you cant sudo, and some other issues...
<josh42> Ok, good - Thank you crimsun and Weiss
<dabaStnd> Weiss: it does,
<crimsun> dabaStnd: most filesystems reserve 5% of / "for emergencies"
<josh42> dabaStnd: had that issue when you filled it from a user account?
<josh42> (running ext3)
<Nalioth> josh42, you rarely are affected
<super_dude2> im downloading mplayer so what do i do to install it i have had trobbles installing downloaded applications before.
<lotusleaf> Coming Summer 2005 to theatres near you: The Last Bluescreen, starring Jesus Christ as himself. Tagline: "He took the Windows CD, broke it, and gave thanks by installing Ubuntu"
<Nalioth> josh42, being a responsible user in windoze is too damned much work for me, thats why i switched to Apple over 3 years ago
<crimsun> twizlar: a couple comments: 1) you only want the testing repo of debian-marillat, not stable and unstable; 2) run sudo aptitude update after making that adjustment.
<Nalioth> josh42, my puters are for my enjoyment/productivity, not spending 1 day out of 10 shoring up defenses
<lotusleaf>  being a responsible user in windoze is too damned much work for me, thats why i amputated my hands at the wrist
<josh42> Nalioth: Hey, I don't blame you.. not saying that windows is the bomb, simply that you need to understand some things, no matter what you run
<twizlar> crimsun: ok
<dabaStnd> josh42: yes.
<dabaStnd> my fs is likely linux.
<XhyldazhK> twizlar: in which package is GL/gl.h located?
<Nalioth> josh42, i build puters and no longer (as of 5 years ago) build wintel boxen
<XhyldazhK> i mean, which package should I install??
<Nalioth> josh42, i do not find it morally acceptable to build boxen for unknowing users
<krazykook> but the real problem is that we cannot prove how corrupt American businesses really are because we cannot prove that wine ever existed
<WeirdAl> Can anyone tell me an app such as gthumb that will play the slide show in a random order?
<dabaStnd> lotusleaf:)
<WeirdAl> Or from a given place
<krazykook> or mingw
<twizlar> uhh i dunno XhyldazhK
<josh42> Nalioth: I'm with you.. infact, in certain situations, I simply leave them w/ 2 cdroms: one livecd to boot, and one for use :)
<WeirdAl> were lotusleaf and mingw for me?
<crimsun> XhyldazhK: please use packages.ubuntu.com
* WeirdAl is confused easily
<dabaStnd> lotusleaf: is a person on the channel
<krazykook> and it is a terrible shame never to be able to prove anything because of corrupt corporations, big money and powerful corrupt politicians
<dabaStnd> WeirdAl: tried pornview?
<dabaStnd> :))
<WeirdAl> No, but it sounds ideal
<Zodiac> porn view eh?
<WeirdAl> Assuming it exists.
<Zodiac> I like the sounds of that...
<dabaStnd> there is one
<WeirdAl> Does it come with free samples?
<dabaStnd> :))
<josh42> krazykook: it's not proving it that's a problem, it's getting that proof out to the public
<krazykook> krazykook: you cannot do it...this government labels you insane and won't even let you have a job for 11 years or even speak to your children
<Zodiac> Can someone recomend a wireless PCMCIA card?
<XhyldazhK> xlibmesa-gl-dev :)
<WeirdAl> so...
<WeirdAl> Is there one that's not got such an obvious name?
<krazykook> josh42: there is no way they will let you prove anything
<dabaStnd> zodiac, try the wiki for hardware support wireless cards...for onwe..
<twizlar> crimsun: ok updated
<rj-> theres porn-get
<rj-> google it.
<WeirdAl> ..
<josh42> krazykook; It's been done, but like I say - you rarely see it
<rj-> it acts like apt-get but downloads porn
<dabaStnd> then look into ndiswrapper, and all cards that ndiswrapper lists are ok...
<Zodiac> ha ha I think the damn card I bought is the only one not supported :(
<WeirdAl> It still has "porn" in it.
<josh42> krazykook; watch, for example, "The Corporation"
<WeirdAl> And that won't display images :-p
<Zodiac> Stupid lINKSYS SRX card :(
<WeirdAl> ah well, apt-get remove is easy enough.
<dabaStnd> stupid apple airport extreme card:(
<zenlunatic> josh42: What are you talking about?
<zenlunatic> dabaStnd: What about it?
<dabaStnd> zenlunatic: well, for one.....rtfm
<dabaStnd> :))
<dabaStnd> jj
<dabaStnd> they dont work on Linux
<nderjm> Greetings from Jamrock
<zenlunatic> dabaStnd: I wasn't aware that was in a manual.
<WeirdAl> cheers dabaStnd
<WeirdAl> That'll do nicely.
<Nalioth> pornview is a great little image viewer
<twizlar> crimsun: what else do i have to do ?, its still not working
<dabaStnd> WeirdAl: wokred??????
<WeirdAl> Time to go view, uh... porn.
<WeirdAl> _
<Nalioth> pornview is made for one and no handed use
<zenlunatic> dabaStnd: If you know it doesn't work why are you bitching about it here?
<nderjm> Does anyone know off any issues with Ubuntu as a gateway server?
* WeirdAl awayyy!!
<dabaStnd> scroll up, zen...
<crimsun> twizlar: did you ,,sudo aptitude update'' ?
<sproingie> argh
<crimsun> nderjm: nope
<Nalioth> really! google "pornview homepage" use apt to install (i think its there0
<zenlunatic> dabaStnd: Nevermind I really don't care.
<sproingie> why doesn't 'C' work in aptitude?
<dabaStnd> 19:03:20) Zodiac: Stupid lINKSYS SRX card :((19:03:35) dabaStnd: stupid apple airport extreme card:(
<josh42> zenlunatic: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0379225/
<sproingie> keeps giving me error 2
<twizlar> crimsun: yes
<zenlunatic> josh42: Yes I know of the movie.
<Zodiac> Now I have to purchase a new one, and lord knows what kind of damage I did trying to set it up ...
<josh42> zenlunatic: It was my point that you can prove how bad big companies are, and I was using that movie as an example of proof
<dabaStnd> hah, be careful, its not like its made of I dont know..something you can damage easily...
<zenlunatic> josh42: I see.
<crimsun> twizlar: pastebin the errors
<dabaStnd> josh42: yeah, one in a many cases may be possible...
<GeInK> hello
<zenlunatic> josh42: I like how chomsky says they're private tyrannies.
<twizlar> ok
<dabaStnd> But, some of the "badness" is now law in some countries...
<lotusleaf> Al Gore in a prom dress
<zenlunatic> josh42: chomskytorrents.org
<dabaStnd> its just a dress....
<GeInK> what programs there are for linux utility?
<twizlar> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/283964
<josh42> zenlunatic: yeah, and the bit about it being a phychotic entity.. while overplayed; perfect
<dabaStnd> zenlunatic: (zenlunatic)
<josh42> zenlunatic: I can tell I'll like that already
<dabaStnd> that was a hug for the link...
<zenlunatic> dabaStnd: ?
<zenlunatic> josh42: Its my current favorite site.
<lotusleaf> GeInK: sourceforge.net + freshmeat.net = lots of utilities for linux
<dabaStnd> zenlunatic: thanks for the link:)
<crimsun> twizlar: hmm, archive problems again?
<dabaStnd> crimsun: set to use bzip2?
<crimsun> twizlar: you're not using a proxy, are you?
<crimsun> dabaStnd: that's fine
<crimsun> that was a transition goal for Hoary
<twizlar> yea i am
<twizlar> smoothwall router
<zenlunatic> dabaStnd: sure.
<josh42> zenlunatic; Wow.. you have any other awesome torrent sites?
<lotusleaf> has anyone here ever used tinfoilhat linux? (yes, it's a real distro)
<zenlunatic> josh42: Not off hand no :)
<dabaStnd> or chomsky sites?
<crimsun> twizlar: err, make sure your proxy isn't serving up old copies
<zenlunatic> josh42: Too bad I already have all those albums.
<zenlunatic> josh42: The vids are nice though.
<crimsun> twizlar: try bypassing the proxy altogether
<dabaStnd> are you saying that has a bunch of torrents with him? I love you man...
<twizlar> crimsun: its not, i cleared the cache
<twizlar> ok
<josh42> zenlunatic: well, nothing wrong with sharing and caring, even if you've already paid ;)
<zenlunatic> josh42: I might actually try to upload some files that I have.
<twizlar> i can't really bypass it without removing it :|
<zenlunatic> josh42: Sharing means your a pirate! Sharing is bad!
<dabaStnd> zenlunatic: what? You have on your media more than that chomsky files???
<Zodiac> Yar
<dabaStnd> hey, Zodiac
<zenlunatic> dabaStnd: Yes. Lol.
<Zodiac> I'm back :)
<dabaStnd> zenlunatic: wow...whats your IP?:)
<dabaStnd> connect to my ftp, and upload me some files, pls.
<josh42> zenlunatic: Arrrr - Sharing be good for the environment
<Zodiac> When I get this wireless card installed and working I am going to go insane with joy
<dabaStnd> josh42: its like following the robin hood principle...
<dabaStnd> you like, steal from the rich, and give to the poor...
<josh42> Zodiac: Does it work through the livecd?
<zenlunatic> dabaStnd: I don't have the kind of bandwidth to host.
<Zodiac> No... I think it is way to new
<dabaStnd> zenlunatic: well, whatever, thanks for that link...
<Zodiac> It is the new SBX line of cards
<Zodiac> from linksys
<krazykook> dabaStnd: unfortunately this government steals from the poor and gives to the rich
<lotusleaf> In 9 minutes ubuntu will be MINE! Muahahahahahahahh! The 56k download is almost complete!
<Zodiac> 56K?
<josh42> dabaStnd: Except, in the case of data, as long as the initial content wants to be free; as in a message that needs to be heard; you are not stealing from anybody, simply copying for the poor
<Zodiac> My god man
<lotusleaf> yup
<dabaStnd> krazykook: wel...al government reaslly...soem more...
<krazykook> dabaStnd: they force the poor to be consumers of the rich with their corrupt legal system
<dabaStnd> krazykook: more media...I think.
<krazykook> those they don't put in prison for slave labor
<dabaStnd> OT....
<lotusleaf> Zodiac: took 30 some hours to download the 1 iso for ubuntu
<lotusleaf> 8 minutes left! woo!
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> I bet it crashes
<zenlunatic> quick ping flood lotusleaf
<josh42> lotusleaf: ouch - that's a commitment!
<dabaStnd> or bad checksum:-p
<lotusleaf> Zodiac: or the md5sum is wrong ;)
<Razor-X> Star Wars Revelations is awesome
<nobile> haha an dI was surprised that mine took 11 hours =P
<Zodiac> What are you running now lotus?
<lotusleaf> josh42: indeed :) saves shipit.ubuntu people money though ;-)
<dabaStnd> zenlunatic: hah.
<krazykook> Razor-X: yes and free too
<lotusleaf> Zodiac: SUSE (queue canned laughter)
<Razor-X> mmmhmmm
<Zodiac> I like Suse...
<dabaStnd> yeah, its like a free working  OS download straight from teh source,,,
<krazykook> Razor-X: the Brazilians say "The future is free"
<josh42> lotusleaf: And it saves time, in a sense ;)
<Razor-X> don't even joke about long downloads.... *remembers downloading 52 Debian disks on Dial Up*
<Zodiac> The brazilians are communist
<Razor-X> krazykook: heh
<lotusleaf> Zodiac: I hate waiting for their free version.. I hate RPMs
<lotusleaf> josh42: ;)
<josh42> Razor-X - Ever DL files over 1200baud? ;P
<Zodiac> word, I agree
<Zodiac> forgot about that
<Razor-X> josh42: I remember 14000 ;)
<Zodiac> Ubuntu is bad ass I must admit
<Razor-X> before that, I don't really think I was alive
<dabaStnd> I used to BBS, I think, it was some system,..
<Razor-X> or if I was, I was too young to use a computer anywho
<dabaStnd> 9600?
<lotusleaf> Jesus christ, only 5 minutes and I get to taste ubuntu!
<josh42> Razor: I couldn't even run my 14000 when I bought it - didn't have the buffers ;)
<Dave2|Laptop> I remember 9600!
<dabaStnd> lotusleaf: never saw it?
<lotusleaf> dabaStnd: i've been waiting to use it..
<dabaStnd> right, i thiink my mom had one b4 that even...
<josh42> 9600 was the bomb.. xmodem and the whole bit
<Dave2|Laptop> However I think I was 8 or something at the time.
<dabaStnd> lotusleaf: so its not installed on any of your computers?
<Razor-X> the first computer I ever used was a top-o-the-line (still standing) Packard Bell Pentium 100, with a whopping 8 MB RAM, and 14000 baud modem
<Zodiac> I am such a linux n00b
<Zodiac> ha ha
* darkaudit had a 300 modem for my C64... had to unplug the hanset and connect to the modem as soon as you heard the tone
<dabaStnd> Dave2|Laptop: me prob 2...
<Razor-X> "1 MB Graphics memory, upgradable to 2!"
<darkaudit> s/hanset/handset
<josh42> darkaudit: you win - lol
<Razor-X> that's a direct  quote from the little sticker thingie
<waterbeetle> first computers... apple 2+ 48k
<dabaStnd> Zodiac: do you know any Unix??
<dabaStnd> Zodiac: It is a system now...
<Zodiac> little to non ha ha
<dabaStnd> e
<Zodiac> But slowly I am learning...
<josh42> I had a trs-80 after they were cool.. a whole 64K of memory!
<Razor-X> that same computer now has 40 MB RAM, not a 1 GB HDD, but a 3 GB HDD, and it now has an ethernet card
<lotusleaf> 4 minutes!
<Razor-X> and DSL
<dabaStnd> Zodiac: its pretty cool....
<Razor-X> (DSL == Damn Small LInux)
<lotusleaf> dabaStnd: as I said, I haven't used ubuntu yet, but I will be later today
<dabaStnd> lotusleaf: man, happy new yaer
<Zodiac> The "free" part makes me like it... but this driver business is horrendous
<Razor-X> lotusleaf: it's worth the wait
<darkaudit> so where's the May pic for Ubuntu-calendar?
<lotusleaf> 3 minutes!
<dabaStnd> Zodiac: so-so,..next time you know what to buy, at least...IBMs have pretty good spport/
<dabaStnd> u
<Zodiac> I am on a IBM T30....
<Zodiac> It never came with a PCMCIA card
<dabaStnd> really, maybe that is the only one then?
<dabaStnd> oh, so you bought a weird one?
<Zodiac> I dunno... I got it free from work :)
<Jormundgand> Are there any more complete icon sets which match well with the Edge icons?
<dabaStnd> and there was none, hey? well, yeah, you got one now compatible?
<TheShoe> just installed kubuntu 5.04 (great product) but have a problem - how do i open videos on a windows share to play in vlc? when i try to open them from konquer it downloads the entire file before playing... i want it to stream - how do i set this up??
<josh42> Hey, are there any good bootable distros for 96MB of ram? something with more games/apps than DSL, but still is easily usable
<tremblay> Nous vaincrons!
<dabaStnd> TheShoe: there is also #kubuntu
<Zodiac> I dunno if you can stream video from your own hard drive....
<Razor-X> I got my friend's HDD working, some of the drive is stupid, but, most of it was a software problem
<Razor-X> TheShoe: lemme help you
<lotusleaf> josh42: tinfoilhat linux - floppy distro with morse code numlock game
<Razor-X> do you have VLC installed, TheShoe?
<josh42> lotusleaf: rofl
<Razor-X> (this is the exact setup i'm using, by the way)
<waterbeetle> Jormundgand, you tried :http://art.gnome.org/ ?
<TheShoe> (stream from a windows computer on my lan - used to do this on ubuntu 4.10 - not sure how to do it on kubutu)
<TheShoe> yes i have vlc installed
<Razor-X> as long as you have VLC, it should be the same
<josh42> mplayer should be able to stream as well.. worse case: mount the share
<Razor-X> because, the program didn't really change
<Razor-X> make sure you got Samba and the like setup
<Razor-X> hold on, gonna burn my first CD in Kubuntu ;)
<lotusleaf> IT'S DONE!
<TheShoe> when i click on avi in konquer and try to open with vlc, it starts downloading the whole file, which is inconvenient if my avi is 2 gigs
* lotusleaf throws make believe confetti
<dabaStnd> lotusleaf: happy new year!!!
<Jormundgand> waterbeetle: nothing.
<josh42> TheShoe: open vlc and open it from there
<Razor-X> TheShoe: open up VLC, and then go to File->Open Network Stream (Ctrl+N)
<Zodiac> Okay I am done with this card... I am returning it... it isnt in the ndis list either
<dabaStnd> Zodiac: :(, well, what can yuo do...
<dabaStnd> what is the name?
<waterbeetle> Jormundgand, wher'd you get the Edge icons?
<Zodiac> ummm
<dabaStnd> and model, everything...
<TheShoe> its not a real network stream (not being broadcast), just want to play a movie stored on another compuyter without having to download the whole thing first
<josh42> Zodiac: Try and get oronco (sp?) card - the one that was all the rage with wardrivers.. great driver support :)
<Zodiac> WRC54GX
<Jormundgand> waterbeetle: Gnome-look.org and there's nothing really there either.
<dabaStnd> jusgt a sec.
<Zodiac> Oronco?
<waterbeetle> ...
<Zodiac> What is that?
<Razor-X> TheShoe: open it like normal from VLC
<Razor-X> but, open VLC first
<lotusleaf> yes! the md5sum checks out! woo hoo! I have ubuntu! wooooooooooooooooooo! after a very long 56k download
<josh42> Zodiac: Sorry - Lucent Orinoco
<Nalioth> lotusleaf, good things come to those who wait
<josh42> lotusleaf: Watch you don't explode when it boots ;)
<lotusleaf> josh42: ;)
<TheShoe> Razor-X, I dont want to mount the network drive though
<lotusleaf> Nalioth:  :)
<Jormundgand> * lotusleaf has quit IRC (Read error: Excess human entrails on system)
<Razor-X> TheShoe: if you can access it in Konqueror, access the same point using VLC
<Zodiac> Lucent Orinoco? Will Ubuntu detect it?
<IFR> Anyone using xfce4 under ubuntu?
<ryman> whats the best way to format Ubuntu  and install a clean Hoary ?
<dabaStnd> I upgraded right after installing warty.
<Jormundgand> ryman: Put disk in system, drool, boot Hoary.
<dabaStnd> It works great...
<khagen> ryman: why format ubuntu?
<josh42> ryman: Wipe the partitions
<TheShoe> when i access in konquere its smb://server/folder/file - cant get to this point in vlc
<IFR> ryman, that's probably: wipe partitions other than /home ;)
<ryman> I'm confused
<dabaStnd> Zodiac: where are you on the globe?
<IFR> TheShoe, you're trying to mount a samba drive
<IFR> ?
<khagen> TheShoe: I'm afraid you'll have to mount hte network-share to run it with vlc.
<Razor-X> i'm pretty sure you have to mount it
<dabaStnd> ryman: what confused you, answer khagen...
<TheShoe> IFR - no i am not trying to mount, never used to have to when i was using ubuntu (gnome)
<Razor-X> this stupid trackball keeps making me drool.... :(
<josh42> What package do I need to install to try out openoffic 2 beta?
<Zodiac> Daba I am in Buffalo New York
<dabaStnd> Zodiac: this page is ok for figuring out what card you want: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards .
<lok> openoffice2.org
<IFR> TheShoe: Sorry it was a question. .
<waterbeetle> ryman its a simple install
<lok> then -writer or -math for exemple
<IFR> I think you'll have to mount it though. if you want to write to it
<dabaStnd> Zodiac: any card with a prism 2 and some other chipsets will work...
<TheShoe> IFR - I was not meaning to offend, sorry, just state the facts
<IFR> You didn
<khagen> dabaStnd ryman: Why not just upgrade to hoary? But if you really wish to reinstall the whole system, the cdrom is the easyest solution.
<IFR> s /didn't/didn
<TheShoe> khagen - you must be right, ill try mplayer
<Razor-X> ah hah, first CD in Kubuntu is done
<TheShoe> thanks for the help guys (and girls)
<thr1ce> anyone know what version of gnome is in breezy atm ?
<IFR> Good on ya, Razor-X
<Razor-X> now, the last Christening thing is to print something
<dabaStnd> khagen: um, he did not answer did he?
<khagen> dabaStnd: nope
<IFR> Okay, so no one's really using xfce or xfce4?
<TheShoe> khagen said i have to mount to watch in vlc
<dabaStnd> k, well...there are some reasons why wnt to install a hoary...
<TheShoe> which seems to be true
<Razor-X> TheShoe: you do, unfortunately
<thr1ce> anyone using breezy?
<dabaStnd> some...
<khagen> TheShoe: Using mplayer probably won't work either.
<waterbeetle> Jormundgand, thx just downloaded Edge icons
<TheShoe> it works in kaffein
<thr1ce> what version of gnome is in breezy?
<IFR> TheShoe, I don't presume anything with this but do you need to  know how to mount it or do you have it?
<ryman> khagen, I just wanted to reformat it
<ryman> I have too much time on my hand
<khagen> ryman: use the CD.
<TheShoe> i know the command, is there a point and click way?
<dabaStnd> thr1ce: you can easily find out which versions are n hoary by changing sources, updateing, and cache searching, but do not upgrade:)
<IFR> I've never really found a GUI way which is as effective as the command line.
<ryman> khagen, thanks
<thr1ce> i thought this would be easier, but I guess noone in here is using breezy atm
<Zodiac> I am thinking about getting this one...
<Razor-X> TheShoe: don't you find CLI better?
<Zodiac> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00008I9K8/104-3896350-1587163?v=glance
<dabaStnd> well, asking here may be easier,...
<dabaStnd> for you:)
<khagen> ryman: ps. heed the advice stated above: Don't format your home partition unless you like losing all your data and settings.
<hellrazer> i love ubuntu
<thr1ce> seeing as though I'm not on my ubuntu box right now :(
<Razor-X> I, frankly, prefer CLI because it's faster, and to me, feels easier
<josh42> is there a way to do de-interlacing for DVDs in xine?
<thr1ce> that's why I was asking in here
<josh42> lol - nm
<dabaStnd> thr1ce: away from home?
<thr1ce> dabaStnd: yeah
<thr1ce> on my old slack box
<dabaStnd> StNd Daba...:)
<dabaStnd> :-*
<thr1ce> any place to have a visual "current" list of packs in breezy
<thr1ce> through an ftp or something?
<TheShoe> Razor-X, pointing and clicking is easier for me, dont have time to master millions of commands (use the computer for watching movies, and web, not techie stuff)
<dabaStnd> probly, get the .z from the main...
<Behemoth> is it possible to umount swap?
<khagen> CLI rules, plus it's easyer to tell people what to do.. type this type that blah blah blah..
<dabaStnd> TheShoe: some things are easier command line:)
<waterbeetle> Behemoth, why?
<dabaStnd> but, for jsut a media center...:/
<Behemoth> waterbeetle, to change my partition setup
<khagen> dabaStnd: Probably not.
<dabaStnd> yeah..thats my point, but almost any file management is easier command line...
<waterbeetle> Behemoth, you can use cfdisk
<khagen> dabaStnd: As in, for a media-center the CLI is probably not eayer.
<TheShoe> dabaStnd, yes i understand that, especially in linux, but there should be easy point and click ways to do most things (apart from maybe really advanced complex things) for people like me
<dabaStnd> got ya:)
<dabaStnd> there are, arent there?
<Razor-X> why has the Winamp plugin devolved from Now Playing in Playlist, to Now Playing, to NP
<dabaStnd> I could be a whole day without cli, probly...
<Razor-X> can netspeak get any easier?
<dabaStnd> or longer, as long as windows, if I was not lazy...
<TheShoe> if you can tell me how to click my way to mounting a windows share, ill believe you :>
<Razor-X> dabaStnd: I have to have CLI, even on Windows
<khagen> Razor-X: winamp?? isn't that WINamp??
<Behemoth> waterbeetle, I need to resize extended patrition wich contains the swap and make 2 partition inside the bigger extended patrition: swap and another ext3 partition
<dabaStnd> TheShoe: that is the whole thing about cli being easier...
<Razor-X> khagen: ok then, WINamp
<dabaStnd> Ill show you a way to write a script, and add it to your right click.
<IFR> Okay, is anyone using *any* multiple desktops on ubuntu? Like both KDE and Gnome?
<Behemoth> waterbeetle, I can do that with cfdisk
<Behemoth> ?
<dabaStnd> IFR: wtf...
<khagen> Razor-X: No, I didn't mean it that way, do you have winamp on linux?
<dabaStnd> :)
<Razor-X> nopes
<dabaStnd> ifr I use workspaces in my gnome...
<IFR> dabaStnd, wtfw?
<Razor-X> VLC/XMMS
<dabaStnd> jj
<waterbeetle> Behemoth, no don't use cfdisk
<waterbeetle> dah
<TheShoe> dbaStnd: that would be awesome, so long as this "command" doesnt mount my documents folder as a share on the internet ;)
<IFR> dabaStnd, no no. Given a choice at log in - which window manager you want for that session. That way users can select what they want
<Razor-X> BestBuy is over priced sh**
<dabaStnd> TheShoe: :)
<Razor-X> selling a product for $10 more than they advertise on the site, stupid rip-off artists.....
<IFR> I was wondering how Ubuntu's log in screen dealt with it.
<dabaStnd> basically, open a file through your text editor in apps, access..
<Razor-X> TheShoe: doesen't it take less time to type in two lines?
<dabaStnd> then save it to your home folder as smbMnt
<dabaStnd> and type in all the commands that you do through a cli.
<Razor-X> well, two lines the first time, after you mkdir it, there's no more mkdir'ing
<Razor-X> same reason I can't go without Total Commander in Windows, point and click is just so damn ineffecient
<dabaStnd> add '#! /usr/bash' as the first line and save. then add execution permissions, and click ok. then, double click the file in nautilus.
<dabaStnd> and choose to run...
<dabaStnd> and after that your partition will be mounted.
<Razor-X> brb, gonna count my money
<dabaStnd> razor, he can make an alias as well, but the thing is that most ppl that think windows is easier dont even know about the concept of aliases, let alone scripts...
<TheShoe> ok thanks everyone, ill go try it out
<kanuha> would this command bind control-alt-s to a program?  bind C-M-s /usr/bin/program name
<Razor-X> back
<dabaStnd> read what I posted.
<dabaStnd> :)
<Razor-X> dabaStnd; yeah, I guess so
<tim__> Is there a special IRC channel for the PPC version of Ubuntu? :)
<thr1ce> no gaim update in breezy yet ?
<QMario> Why are three "***" in front of someone's nickname with a message attached?
<dabaStnd> well, trust me it is so...b4 i took a coutrse in Unix, I did not know myselrf, and I was around computers all my life as well.
<dabaStnd> tim__: why do you ask?
<Razor-X> I have enough money for two rechargeable batteries (dad already has a charger), a cordless Trackball that I want, and some money i'm gonna give to my friend to buy me a Go book
<dabaStnd> tim__: Nalioth, and I , and proabbly others have PPC...
<Razor-X> dabaStnd: this year is the first computer course I'm taking, it's in Excel/Word/stupid Windows stuff
<Razor-X> it's sad, I have an A+ in the class
<tim__> dabaStnd, I ask because I have a question or two about it -- it works (Yay!) on my 2000 model iBook (the LiveCD), but there are some things I'd like to know before actually installing it.
<dabaStnd> hah?! why would you take that?????(more ?*infinity...)
<Razor-X> only one programming language I know was taught to me in a class
<Razor-X> dabaStnd: stupid school prereqs
<dabaStnd> tim__: like what?
<thr1ce> noone's running breezy atm ?
<Razor-X> and, that was Pasqal
<Burgundavia> thr1ce, I am, don't upgrade
<dabaStnd> Razor-X: no...they cant make you take intro to computers...
<dabaStnd> what University is that cruel?
<Razor-X> as a result, my programming style is pretty..... mmm, unstructured if you will (int x = 5 right before cin ;-P)
<thr1ce> Burgundavia: why, I havn'et had a problem with it yet
<kanuha> would this command bind control-alt-s to a program?  bind C-M-s /usr/bin/program name
<Razor-X> dabaStnd: no no no, i'm a Freshman in HS ;-P
<tim__> dabaStnd, what sort of PPC machine do you use? A showstopper for me (*maybe* not a showstopper, but ...) is whether the iBook's internal modem is supported. Or any particular known USB modems ...
<Burgundavia> thr1ce, stuff is breaking
<dabaStnd> ah...
<thr1ce> Burgundavia: as of when?
<Burgundavia> thr1ce, right now?
<thr1ce> lol
<thr1ce> why do you say that?
<dabaStnd> tim__: good question, not sure...I have a newer, a g4, nalioth has a g3...ask him.
<khagen> hanuha: In gnome?
<tim__> If USB modems are nowadays easily supported, that would be a fine solution ...
<Razor-X> got into Linux when I was about.... mmm, 10 I believe
<tim__> dabaStnd, thanks for the pointer.
<dabaStnd> tim__: +I dont use the modem:(
<kanuha> khagen: kde
<sobersabre> are there ubuntu patches for 2.6.12-rc4 ?
<Razor-X> but i'm not going into anything compupter-wise, mind you
<tim__> dabaStnd, it's getting to the point where I don't use it much either, but ... that's Murphy's law ;)
<tim__> wireless is getting ever more widespread.
<khagen> kanuha: You can provide a menu item with a shorcut. Check out the menu-item's properties.
<Razor-X> tim__: I have the Murphy's (Sod's) Law formula memorized, want me to calculate for you? ;)
<thr1ce> Burgundavia: like what?
<dabaStnd> tim, right, well, I got it just now, Ive been without a modem for a while, +first laptop...
<Burgundavia> thr1ce, mono and dbug right now
<sbcl3> i have the following graphics card: SAPPHIRE 100572-1 Radeon 9600SE 128MB 64-bit DDR AGP 4X/8X Video
<sbcl3> do i need a driver for it
<thr1ce> Burgundavia: has gaim been updated to 1.30 yet ?
<tim__> However, the iBook has been my "travel with" machine because it's proven durable to me :) And modem is sometimes needed, since I telecommute and like to take random trips :)
<sbcl3> I can't get 1154x864 (something like that) resolution
<Burgundavia> thr1ce, think so
<dabaStnd> tim__: yeah, I totally see your concern:)
<khagen> sbcl3: I think that's the firegl package.
<tim__> the 5.0.4 PPC LiveCD is awesome though :)
<thr1ce> Burgundavia: hm...you sure ?  i'm browsing packages.ubuntu.com, and can't find it
<sbcl3> khagen: i'll go check
<sbcl3> can i get it with synaptic?
<dabaStnd> you used it, hey, what about your modem, did it work there??
<khagen> sbcl3: Yup, but i'm not sure firegl is the proper name. wait.
<Burgundavia> thr1ce, don't use it, sorry
<tim__> It doesn't seem to see my machine's hard drive (as Knoppix / Mepis does on a PC), but I imagine that's because of filesystem concerns, as in, not reading the Mac's filesystem by default. (At least, that's what I've talked myself into believing ;))
<dabaStnd> yeah, I dont know why you  cant read the mac drive...
<dabaStnd> file system.
<sobersabre> hello, guys.. does anybody know and answer ?
<khagen> sbcl3: Sorry, it used to be something like that for ATI cards, but no longer I quess.
<tim__> dabaStnd, I got the modem admin thing, and it seemed to find the modem (listed the port it was attached to, etc), let me enter a number, but I was not successful in getting it to connect.
<kanuha> sbcl3: check out this page for your graphics card.. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=ati
<dabaStnd> sobersabre: :)
<tim__> That doesn't mean it "doesn't work" -- only that I didn't get it to work :)
<dabaStnd> drunksabre more like it...
<dabaStnd> tim__: aha...
<khagen> Razor-X: I understand you and tim__ are ppc users?
<dabaStnd> sobersabre: what did that mean? know and answer?
<dabaStnd> khagen: I understand:_
<tim__> dabaStnd, if I can find people who are *using* it successfully, that's what's important :) ME getting it to work might take some wailing and gnashing of teeth, but I'd like to find that it's possible (or with USB modem, etc).
<dabaStnd> ask nalioth
<Nalioth> ask me what?
<khagen> dabaStnd: as in, i think so based on the conversation.
<tim__> Of course, for domestic, car travel I could do the slightly bulky solution, which is wireless box + external modem, controlled by serial port on the wireless box :)
<dabaStnd> sobersabre: please tell me what you meant
<tim__> And that's not a bad way to go, just means being stuck with nothing if traveling without it.
<dabaStnd> Nalioth: does yuor modem in the PPC work in ubuntu?
<tim__> dabaStnd, I really was about to ask :) Thanks.
<dabaStnd> :)
<dabaStnd> stnd daba...
<khagen> dabaStnd: Sorry, I'm thinking of buying a powermac but I'm not sure if opengl support for nvidia cards is available (I heard conflicting stories.)
<dabaStnd> i have an ati in g4 I think...
<Hussam> is there a linux download manager that can integrate with firefox?
<kanuha> sbcl3: check out this page for your graphics card.. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=ati
<Burgundavia> Hussam, aria
<khagen> dabaStnd: Do you have accelerated gl?
<Burgundavia> Hussam, I use downloadTHEMall
<sbcl3> i have another question.....why can't I stop the x server with alt+ctrl+backspace?
<sbcl3> it seems to redirect me to the graphical logon
<dabaStnd> it restars.
<dabaStnd> t
<Nalioth> dabaStnd, i havent used a modem in years, sorry
<khagen> sbcl3: try [CTRL] -[ALT] -[F1] , login. $/etc/init.d/gdm/stop
<khagen> [ctrl] -[alt] -[backspace]  = Xserver restart.
<tim__> Heh. Nalioth is it an Apple laptop that you're running Ubuntu on?
<sbcl3> why does it redirect me though?
<Hussam> Burgundavia: thanks, I'll try aria? will it integrate with firefox?
<khagen> sbcl3: redirect?
<dabaStnd> I was reading the wiki, about laptop hardware support, and for apple notebooks, this is one of the columns: "Not works ?"...cute
<sbcl3> yes
<Nalioth> tim__, yes an iBook G3/600
<Burgundavia> Hussam, you need a download manager that can integrate with aria
<sbcl3> it takes me to a non-graphical screen then before i can do anything to the gdm graphical logon
<khagen> sbcl3: to gdm? xserver restarts, and it starts with gdm.
<tim__> Nalioth, the live version did a great job on my iBook *as* a live CD -- yeah, I have the 500MHz version instead of 600.
<Hussam> Burgundavia: such as?
<Burgundavia> Hussam, I don't remember, sorry
<sbcl3> khagen: maybe i just need the card drivers to see the difference in xorg.conf...
<Burgundavia> Hussam, it will say on the extension though
<dort> does apt-listbugs work pretty well in ubuntu?
<sobersabre> dabaStnd, i've seen an ubuntu package "ubuntu-patches" for 2.6.10
<Hussam> Burgundavia: so I should look for a firefox extension that integrates with aria?
<Nalioth> tim__, it does a great job installed, as well
<sbcl3> and i'm having another problem....i probably did something to x this session and i can't open up any applications
<dabaStnd> sobersabre: is taht your question?
<Burgundavia> Hussam, correct
<foxiness> im can not update my sys there are problem
<tim__> Nalioth, Yes, I'm edging closer to installing it :) And I guess I could sidestep the modem issue, with external modem + base station attached.
<sobersabre> is there a list of patches i should apply for 2.6.12-rc4  to have them ?
<Nalioth> tim__, or wireless (works great)
<Nalioth> tim__, wireless broadband via the neighbor(s)
<foxiness> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<tim__> Nalioth, Yes -- the wireless worked great for me; it's getting less and less of an issue (I'm about to go back to school, anyhow), but from West Memphis Arkansas or little towns in Utah or the Dakotas, wireless just isn't there from the neighbors ;)
<tim__> Is anyone on here using Ubuntu with a USB modem?
<tim__> (Or has done so, that is ;))
<khagen> tim__: nope, but what's the problem?
<tim__> Heck, I've not used a USB modem with *any* version of Linux, I guess that would be the same question.
<josh42> oo - what's the best open-source solution for encoding video? Like, something that will be supported ootb on ubuntu?
<Nalioth> tim__ yup
<tim__> khagen, none. I'm not-quite-fixated on modem support for my iBook, and until I know it can be done, I'm hesitating. At least until I am reunited with my SMC barricade + cheap 56K external combo, presently on the wrong coast from me ;)
<tim__> khagen So that's not a *problem* at the moment, just trying to find the info :)
<tim__> If I was in Seattle at the moment instead of visiting family on the east coast, I could install, play, reinstall Mac OS X if I was unhappy with it, but right now I've got to just put up with what I have for a bit :)
<lucas_> hola
<sbcl3> khagen: that /etc/init.d command didn't work
<sbcl3> it kept saying it wasn't a directory
<khagen> tim__: annoying eh, no broadband.
<tim__> One thing that's impressive: Xsane supports the HP scanner I grabbed this weekend at a yard sale, OS X does not ;)
<khagen> sbcl3: What's your xorg.conf?
<tim__> khagen, I actually *have* broadband at the various haunts where I actually *live*, but I'll be doing some cross-country traveling soon, and sometimes a dialup line is all there is ;)
<sbcl3> khagen: what do you mean?
<tim__> I look forward to no longer paying $10 for a dialup account that I rarely use ;)
<sbcl3> khagen: what was the name of the package for the graphics card that i needed?
<lucas_> alguien habla espaol??
<waterbeetle> tim__: when you ran PPC from the live-cd, was your modem recognized in the device manager?
<sbcl3> sbcl3 no hablo espanol :(
<Mr_Smiley> I just installed quake3 and now I have a "Other" Entry under Applications. How can I remove it?
<khagen> sbcl3: Don't know, it used to be firegl or something like that, but those are only accelerated graphics drivers. I don't think that has anything to do with your screen-resolution.
<sbcl3> i wish it would go higher :(
<tim__> waterbeetle, well, I ran the admin tool for network setup, asked it to autoprobe / locate, and it seemed to find it, Yes. However, I didn't / couldn't  get it to dial, and I don't know whether that's because I'm a perpetual newbie, or because it just doesn't work :)
<khagen> sbcl3: can you send me your xorg.conf?
<sbcl3> want me to past the lines i modified?
<sbcl3> i'll /msg you
<tim__> Hmm. My mom's iBook is nearby; I'll boot that into the LiveCD and see if I can ask a better question ;)
<tim__> (Rather than reboot this one)
<waterbeetle> tim__: i don't use my modem either, but I can see it recognized in the device manager.  I think modems are easier used than graphics cards?
<tim__> waterbeetle, they sure should be, huh? :) Also, I have higher hopes with the Apple modem than with Ye Olde Randomme WinModem or other software modem ...
<tim__> Since there are fewer variants of it, I'd assume.
<waterbeetle> hehe
<tim__> In fact, I'm not even sure -- I assume it's a software modem in here, but couldn't prove it.
<universal> does someone know about why i cant run Enemy Territory. ?
<^thehatsrule^> ET!!
<universal> it doesent go further than a kind of sound initialazion
<Nalioth> tim__, when its time to install tiger, its a good time to partition and dual boot
<josh42> anyone know which file I need to burn a bootable damn small linux?
* ^thehatsrule^ <3
<^thehatsrule^> josh, you mean #damnsmalllinux ? :P
<josh42> :P
<josh42> Someone here mentioned it a little bit ago, which is why I ask
<^thehatsrule^> universal, the quake3 engine requires the sound to work, if it doesnt, it wont continue
<^thehatsrule^> universal, make sure your sound works first ;p
<yaaar> word
<khagen> letter?
<yaaar> so, what's a good gtk burning program? I'm mostly interested in burning audio cds and video dvd's, since the filemanager handles the data discs fine....
<universal> ^thehatsrule^, it works well...but do u then know the problem when it says cant load default.cfg in quake3?
<^thehatsrule^> oh!
<^thehatsrule^> you need one universal
<^thehatsrule^> should auto-make
<^thehatsrule^> if it doesnt, then reinstall ET
<universal> ^thehatsrule^, i need one of what?
<^thehatsrule^> default.cfg
<tim__> Nalioth, a) 10GB hard drive doesn't give much room for dual booting (yes, yes, I remember 5MB hard drives, at least vaguely) and b) already running Tiger :) It's pretty nice.
<QMario> How do I use the XSANE Scanning program?
<^thehatsrule^> usually found in ~/.game/default.cfg
<tim__> Nalioth, however, I'm annoyed by missing all the good sw of a typical Linux distro :)
<khagen> qmario: run it.
<QMario> It says that it won't work.
<QMario> Do you think I can scan a picture with an HP PSC 2410?
<tim__> QMario, it's a bit confusing to configure, but I've found some good FAQs when I've needed it by googling for Xsane + the name of the scanner I was working with.
<universal> ^thehatsrule^, what should i then do with the file?
<khagen> QMario: that it hasn't found a device?
<tim__> QMario, the Xsame site has a database.
<QMario> Yes
<tim__> (Of working scanners)
<tim__> that's a good place to at least see if it's *supposedly* supported :)
<QMario> Where is the database located?
<khagen> QMario: That can be a ***&* you'll have to setup inetd to enable the saned, configure your backend.
<tim__> Ubuntu might be smart about configuring it if it's a supported scanner, but for me under other distros, there's a config file or two to muck around with ...
<Nalioth> tim__ there is always http://fink.sourceforge.net and http://darwinports.opendarwin.org
<tim__> QMario, I'll give it a quick shot, hold on ...
<Hussam> I did apt-get source package name, now how do I rebuild it?
<juvi> is there a good vncserver that works with the VNC viewer by RealVNC (viewer is on a win32 mach)
<Nalioth> hussam "sudo apt-get source -b <pkgname>"
<tim__> Nalioth, Yes, but I'm serious about "perpetual newbie" ... I had fink installed, it worked for a while (when i was running 10.2), it broke and I didn't feel like the frustration of it :) Darwinports is great in theory, but I ran into dependency hell the other day when I decided to install a) DarwinPorts (which actually has a quite nice installer) in order to install The GIMP. I don't recall...
<tim__> ...the error's phrasing, but the same thing -- computer errors to short-fuse non-programmers tend to be a turn-off :)
<Hussam> Nalioth: I can't do it that was since I needed to modify the debian/control
<QMario> Khagen, where is the inetd located on Ubuntu?
<Nalioth> tim__fink has gotten much better
<Nalioth> Hussam, sorry
<khagen> Hussam: dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -rfakeroot
<khagen> QMario: /etc/inetd.conf
<Hussam> Nalioth: ok thanks
<juvi> what's a good vnc server to use if I want to check my linux desktop from my windows laptop
<khagen> QMario: I think you should append "saned           stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/saned" to the end of the file. and restart inetd.
<tim__> QMario, http://www.sane-project.org/sane-backends.html <-- not a pretty page, but you can do a search within it for your model # ...
<techii> juvi: all of them
<techii> vino is included in gnome though
<waterbeetle> does gnome support kolf?
<tim__> Nalioth, maybe so :) However, I've gotten very used to a nice X-based desktop (that is, figurative "desktop" in the GUI sense, rather than loosely-used "desktop" in the "non-laptop personal computer hardware"  or a literal *desktop*), and for general philsophical aesthetics prefer an all-free-software computer :)
<tim__> ("maybe so" re: fink having improved)
<techii> waterbeetle: you are kindof comaring apples and oranges
<Burgundavia> waterbeetle, it will run, but looks ugly
<techii> kolf uses kde and qt
<waterbeetle> techii, hehe
<waterbeetle> yes, I know, but I like gnome, and kolf is cool
<techii> yes, it will run, but with kde's theme
<Nalioth> tim__, me too, which is why my new 12" ibook is stuffed in the closet doing server duty (no linux on it til APX works) and i'm running ubuntu (happily) on my old-but-you-can't-tell G3 ibook
<sbcl3> how do i start up alsa?
<waterbeetle> techii, hmm thanks
<techii> there is a 'theme' for gtk that uses qt to draw everything
<sbcl3> my sound won't play and I don't think alsa has started up
<techii> gtk is what gnome uses
<waterbeetle> ahh
<tim__> Nalioth, heh, I'm considering placing a craigslist "wanted" ad for another (old) iBook; mine has been abused for 5 years and is useful enough that it was worthwhile to replace the battery recently.
* techIII forgot nickserv passwd
<waterbeetle> linux brings new life to abused comuters
<benplaut> ^^ditto
<techIII> heh
<QMario> Are there any other good scanning programs for Ubuntu?
* techIII wonders if he should submit that to bash.org
<juvi> lol
<techIII> QMario: what type of scan?
<juvi> you should :)
<super_dude2> help me iv downloaded mplayer but how do i use it its installed?
<QMario> TechIII, I meant for scanning pictures and documents.
<QMario> Sorry for not being specific.
<Nalioth> the PPC is surprising (to windoze users) for its longevity
<benplaut> Nalioth: yup... great in that respect...
<QMario> I use an HP PSC.
<techIII> QMario: for indexing and searching, i would recommend beagle, but not what you want apparently
<super_dude2> how do you use mplayer
<benplaut> QMario: so you need drivers for the scanner?
<techIII> super_dude2: try using the 'run application' entery in the app menu, then type 'mplayer'
<super_dude2> nothing happens
<QMario> Yes, benplaut.
<Mr_Smiley> gmplayer
* benplaut looks quizically at HP PSC1210v
<QMario> Benplaut how did you just do that?
<techIII> type '/me something'
<benplaut> QMario: i haven't... i use my WinXP desktop for that stuff
<Nalioth> super_dude2, in gnome its "gmplayer"
<super_dude2> ok
* techIII something
<super_dude2> when i run that it cant find it
<techIII> for scaning pictures 'sane' would be the driver
<techIII> then you need a frontend for it
<QMario> What do you mean?
<ryman> Xsane
<techIII> ^that works
<ryman> I have hp1315 but I haven't try it yet
<tim__> QMario, data point: I have (among other systems) one computer running Fedora Core 3; it comes with Kooka, a scanning program which I find a touch, errr, forgive me, "klunky," *but* which has the admirable trait of autodetecting my scanner at startup with zero futzing with config files.
<ryman> the great thing about ubuntu is it detected my printer
<tim__> If you can install Kooka (I think it's a standard part of KDE, so perhaps I should say "If you can install KDE") then it might be easier than wrestling with Xsane.
<dort> does apt-listbugs work  in ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> tim__, file a bug about it
<benplaut> kooka is a nice util...
<techIII> dort: try it
<Burgundavia> dort, apt-listbugs? what does it do?
<super_dude2> so why cant i use gmplayer
<tim__> Burgundavia, file a bug about what?
<QMario> So, I can't use it with GNOME?
<benplaut> why does KDE have to be so much slower :(
<dort> all i have is a soon to be production server
<ryman> salut Burgundavia
<techIII> super_dude2: not installed
<Burgundavia> tim__, your scanner not working
<techIII> Im not shure what command launches it
<Burgundavia> dort, apt-listbugs only hooks into debbugs, not bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<techIII> (mplayer)
<dort> when i get another test box (vm) set up w/ubuntu i would
<super_dude2> it is cause if i use mplayer in termanal i cant see but i can hear
<dort> thx burgundavia
<dort> that might be enough to make it useful
<tim__> Burgundavia, I have not tried my scanner with Ubuntu -- I was just telling Qmario about kooka being easier to scan with in my experience than Xsane, though I prefer the Xsane interface.
<Burgundavia> dort, not really
<dort> hmm
<Burgundavia> tim__, ah, ok. I thought you were saying that your scanner wasn't detected
<dort> has anyone thought of reimplementing (porting) listbugs so that it would be useful here?
* QMario Searches for another program.
<dort> apt-listbugs
<webmaster_> hola
<webmaster_> hi
<webmaster_> hello
<tim__> QMario, kooka might work without the entirey of KDE installed, but since it's a KDE program, I am guessing it relies on at least some of the KDE libs etc.
<benplaut> hello
<webmaster_> hola
<Burgundavia> QMario, what is wrong with xsane?
<webmaster_> no entiendo nada de nada
<QMario> It can't find my scanner.
<tim__> Remember, you can have KDE apps running under Gnome andd vice versa, if you have enough of each's backend installed.
<webmaster_> alguien espaol
<Burgundavia> webmaster_, #ubuntu-es
<webmaster_> ???
<Burgundavia> QMario, file a bug
<webmaster_> tanks
<QMario> I use HP PSC 2410.
<Burgundavia> webmaster_, this is english chat, #ubuntu-es is spanish
<QMario> It is an all-in-one.
<ryman> Burgundavia, Does Ubuntu support vietnamese ?
<Burgundavia> QMario, does it work under any linux? have you googled?
<Burgundavia> ryman, should
<saber_> Hi
<QMario> Hold on...
<pablo928> webmaster_:aver si puedo ayudar te con algo, o minimo traducir?
<ryman> hmm #ubuntu-viet ?
* QMario starts to search
<techIII> hablar espanol en #ubuntu-es (my spanish is bad)
<ryman> pablo928, I think webmaster_ joined #ubuntu-es
<CarlK> if I plug in a usb card reader with card, but I am not logged into X, but I am logged in via ssh, what is an easy way to get the card mounted?
<techIII> yo no hablo espanol muy bien
<Nalioth> webmaster_, nosotros no hablas espanol. por favor habla en #ubuntu-es
<Burgundavia> QMario, http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux-e/2004-Dec/2394.html
<CarlK> *** webmaster_ has left #ubuntu.
<pablo928> ryman:i see he left
<saber_> I am having trouble setting up the mason firewall. Both machines are on the private network (192.168.0.x). The problem is that machines on the private network can access all ports on the machine behind the firewall. How can I change this?
<Nalioth> takes a long time to type in spanish
<Nalioth> heh heh
<tim__> QMario, I don't see the 2410 listed on the Xsane "supported" list that I pointed out, but I remember reading something about getting more of the HP all-in-one models supported under Linux generally ...
<techIII> more of the time is to transalate it
<tim__> So it could be that it's just not going to work with Xsane (barring further developments :)).
<paxmaster> hello there i have only one problem, is that how could i play gsm wave file in linux
<saber_> AH! Nevermind... there was a problem with the configuration policy
<Burgundavia> QMario, http://www.jlab.org/~gen/Linux.html
<benplaut> hmm... i guess i should ask a question, as long as i'm in here...   ;^P
<Burgundavia> QMario, you should file a bug about it anyway
<Burgundavia> QMario, it should be supported ootb
<paxmaster> re: my question how could i play gsm file in linux
<techIII> paxmaster: what exactly is a gsm file
<benplaut> he found help on ##linux
<sbcl3> my regular user, sbcl3, is totally messed up
<sbcl3> when i try and log in to something like network manager or synaptic, I get the following error:
<sbcl3> (and when i start up x when starting the computer)
<sbcl3> "error in locking authority file /home/sbcl3/.Xauthority
<sbcl3> "
<sbcl3> can I fix this?
<sbcl3> (right now i'm logged on as root and nothing has problems)
<techIII> sbcl3: loging in as root is a generaly bad practace (just a warning if you didn't know)
<sbcl3> i know
<sbcl3> but my regular user is screwed up
<LinuxJones> sbcl3, delete the .ICEAuthority file and login as your normal user
<sbcl3> okay...
<sbcl3> is that all?
<LinuxJones> yeah
<brokenladder> every time i run xorgconfig my system freezes on boot.
<brokenladder> i have set everything to exactly what it should be.
<sbcl3> linuxjones: lets hope so
<joe|code> ubuntu woohoo!
<brokenladder> i have set my video ram to 64MB in bios, and i choose that, and different lower amounts, in xorgconfig and still it doesn't work.
<LinuxJones> brokenladder, what video driver do you have set ?
<cowbud> what is the suggested FS for creating a raid5 setup? NO I am not trying to start a flamewar..
<brokenladder> can someone please help me with tihs.
<brokenladder> i810
<brokenladder> intel extreme graphics 2
<brokenladder> i did this thing someone told me like  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brokenladder> that didn't help either.
<LinuxJones> brokenladder, set the video driver to vesa and try again.
<brokenladder> which should i run?
<brokenladder> that would probably work, but of course i don't want vesa
<sbcl3> i'm logged on as sbcl3
<sbcl3> linuxjones: it still doesn't work
<LinuxJones> brokenladder, it's slow but it works with most video cards
<sbcl3> .ICEauthority keeps coming back
<brokenladder> i'd like to fix the problem so that this will work with my video card without vesa
<brokenladder> a fix, not a hack
<brokenladder> oh duh..google rocks
* sbcl3 goes to logout and try again
<CarlK> brokenladder - what did you find?
<LinuxJones> sbcl3, are you sure that you deleted it from your users home directory ?
<CarlK> I have an i810 I was planing on using
<LinuxJones> brokenladder, you need 3d support ?
<juvi> how do I set what port the Gnome BitTorrent client uploads on?
<juvi> or what ports it uses in general
<sbcl3> linuxjones: the file .ICEauthority keeps coming back
<sbcl3> so there's still errors in locking .Xauthority file
<Nalioth> sbcl3, .ICEauthority is part of your OS, welcome its presence, for without it, ubuntu don't run too good
<brokenladder> i don't care much about 3d support
<brokenladder> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27029.html
<CarlK> juvi - man bittorrent-downloader - default 6881
<sbcl3> i guess LinuxJones was wrong, then
<sbcl3> Nalioth: do you know how to stop .Xauthority issues?
<LinuxJones> sbcl3, it's created every time you log into kde. You have to change to your /home/useraccountdirectory and type sudo rm .ICE{tab} that should auto-complete and remove the file to let you login as normal.....don't do it as root :)
<pablo928> brokenladder:but ubuntu comes packaged with some good 3d screensavers
<brokenladder> cool
<brokenladder> being in low res is the worst thing i can possibly think of
<brokenladder> it makes a computer almost unusable
<pablo928> brokenladder:that's what i like the 3d for. ( not really a gamer)
<techIII> ot: does anyone have any experience with asterisk?
<CarlK> brokenladder - thanks for the link
<sbcl3> linuxjones: "rm: cannot remove `.ICE{tab}': No such file or directory
<sbcl3> "
<CarlK> techIII - no, but you should check out #yate
<CarlK> http://www.voip-info.org/tiki-index.php?page=YATE
<LinuxJones> sbcl3, no the {tab} means hit the tab key on the left below the #1 key
<sbcl3> linuxjones: hitting tab just produces this noise and doesn't move the cursor
<Nalioth> sbcl3, i don't even know what .ICEauthority is, i just know that when my box don't start (and cites .ICEauthority as the culprit) i switch to a text terminal, rm it, and return to my xserver window
<techIII> .ICEauthority looks like a lock file then
<Nalioth> LinuxJones, i don't think the KDE part is quite right
<sbcl3> LinuxJones: i'm using Gnome
<Nalioth> LinuxJones, i had ICEauthoritiy issues b4 i put KDE on my box
<LinuxJones> sbcl3, linux yas something called auto-complete if you start to type a command or a path to a file you can jsut hit the tab key (usually twice) and it will fill in the blanks or you or give you a list of the commands...etc that start witht he same name.
<brokenladder> bash has something called autocomplete.
<sbcl3> this is hopeless....can I delete this normal user and then make another one?
<techIII> LinuxJones: depends on the setup
<LinuxJones> Nalioth, you ran the kde cd writer program tho ?
<techIII> don't think ubuntu's bash package has that enabled
* sbcl3 goes to log on as root
<caos_> they are egg
<brokenladder> what's that z-axis thing i have to do in xorg.conf to make my scroll wheel work?
<Nalioth> LinuxJones, which one? i had no KDE stuff at all until i installed kubuntu-desktop
<LinuxJones> techIII, the only time I have seen that error is when someone has run k3b
<Nalioth> LinuxJones, if you go to the wiki, its a common problem
<Nalioth> on x86 and ppc, i've seen it in person
<brokenladder> Option	"ZAxisMapping"	"Y" ??
<LinuxJones> techIII, maybe something else messes things up but that's the only time that I have heard of things getting messed up like that
<techIII> brokenladder: thta enables the scroll wheel on some mice
<LinuxJones> Nalioth, maybe I don't run very many apps other than the regulars :)
<George__> Hey, anyone having this problem. Computer locks up when trying to play Wolf et, or Americas Army. I install nvidia drivers.
<Nalioth> LinuxJones, i've seen the .ICEauthority thang on just-installed ubuntu systems, and i'm still having it occasionally now
<brokenladder> you play games in linux? wow..didn't know that was possible.
<techIII> LinuxJones: gentoo requires a seperate package for autocompleation
<Predius> Guys, have the MOTU realized that with out FF version we can't download extensions now?
<Lafitte-> can anyone help me......ubuntu is great   but i cant play movies or mp3 in it....get errors   no plugins for these things
* techIII just found some commented lines at the end of ~/.bashrc , that could help
<LinuxJones> techIII, wtf that's not correct :D
<pablo928>  Lafitte-:check out www.ubuntuguide.org there are lots of tips for fixing your problem
<Xenguy> Lafitte-: these are FAQs AFAIK - see ubuntulinux.org
<Lafitte-> pablo928,  ty  i will
<techIII> hmm, seems like you need about 5 characters before it works
<techIII> (bash autocompleation)
<pablo928> is the fellow who maintains ubuntuguide ever on this channel? I'd like to thank him.
<krazykook> i can't understand why the media for the blue laser burners is so expensive
<George__> Does Nvidia drivers have any problems lately?
<LinuxJones> techIII, type linux and hit tab (twice) in xchat you will see everybody's name that starts with linux. then you can refine your choice by typing a few more characters that match :)
<George__> LinuxJones,
<LinuxJones> yay
<LinuxJones> :)
<Nalioth> Lafitte-, google the ubuntulinux.org site for "restriced formats"
<George__> lol
<Nalioth> krazykook, cuz there isnt any of it
<George__> I been having gay prob. nvidia driver causing games to crash?
<LinuxJones> George__, you don't have a GForce 5200 by chance ?
<George__> no way
<George__> i got a ti4200-8x
<Burgundavia> George__, please watch your language
<krazykook> look at these crazy prices...who is going to pay this
<krazykook> http://www.bluelaserstorage.com/media.htm
<George__> sorry
<George__> me krazykook
<George__> wait, no i dont think i'm that crazy
<George__> wait few years. The price on http://www.bluelaserstorage.com/media.htm go down a lot
<krazykook> $60 for just one preformatted dvd....that is ridiculous
<George__> it's 23.3GB man
<George__> it's "NEW"
<pablo928> krazykook, what's so special about blue ;laser media?
<krazykook> what if your burner has a glitch...lots of money down the drain
<George__> 23.3 GB
<George__> lol krazykook, that's y u dont buy it
<krazykook> i mean really 10cents for a cdrom disc or $60 for a blue laser...this is outrageous
<George__> u forgot DVDs when they first came out. hey 2 were a lot
<nmorse> Anyone know why the version of gaim is so far behind?
<George__> because there isn't any security problems?
<George__> maybe they don't need to upgrade the latest gaim?
<jono> hi all
<George__> hi. I been having a real problem with this NVIDIA card. Installed latest driver, and when trying to play americas army. It locks up right when i'm connected to a server
<nmorse> Because there are a lot of security issues that have been fixed in the latest?
<jono> is anyone working on something to present information about downloadable programs in something like synaptic - details such as screenshots and maybe ratings
<krazykook> and anyway dvds are still high....i just had to pay $6.00 for only 25 dvd+rs
<George__> what?
<George__> we (bestekpc.ca)
<nmorse> So anyone know why gaim hasn't been updated?
<George__> sell 50 for like 10 bux
<krazykook> it is still outrageous
<krazykook> George__: well that sounds better
<George__> krazykook u outta ur mind :D
<George__> ah 50 pack of DVD is 30Bux
<George__> DVD-R 8x - 50 Pack  	
<George__> $29.00
<krazykook> and even the double layered dvd's are still very high
<jamesio> hello all
<George__> double yeah it is. like 8Bux for 1
<krazykook> George__: no that is a ripoff...you can get 25 for $6.00 at Office Max
<krazykook> but it is still very high
<George__> ours is high quilty
<krazykook> compared to a 10cent cd
<nmorse> You pay 10 cents for a cd?
<jamesio> what are you guys talking about?
<nmorse> I never pay more than 5
<George__> dunno, krazykook just was talking about this blue thingy that holds 23.3 gb
<George__>  http://www.bluelaserstorage.com/media.htm
<Lafitte-> pablo928,  ty    that page helped me with many things
<krazykook> George__: yes we were discussing the ourageous prices of the blue laser media
<anusaya> when I install packages are the downloaded .deb archives kept anywhere?
<pablo928>  Lafitte-it's a good guide
<krazykook> their prices are like the ink prices at $8000/gallon
<LinuxJones> jono, not that i know of
<George__> it isn't
<Nalioth> anusaya, /var/apt/cache
<pablo928>  Lafitte-helped me a lot
<George__> It's just they are new stuff, and they cost a lot.
<jono> LinuxJones, thanks
<anusaya> Nalioth, ty
<George__> DVDs were about that price *maybe* when they were first introduced
<LinuxJones> jono, Linspire or Xandros probably do that in their apps but nothing open sourced
<George__> I hate Linspire, and Xandros
<jono> I was thinking of maybe writing the web client
<jamesio> nalioth, I finally got ubuntu installed on my main machine
<George__> i also hate mandriva *i like mandrake*, yoper 2
<George__> ubuntu takes me 4 hours
<jamesio> nalioth, this is kind of nice... now I have to figure out the smp kernel and dual monitor
<LinuxJones> jono, problem being updating after major releases
<Nalioth> jamesh, great!
<Nalioth> shit
<LinuxJones> jono, even minor releeaes have major chages and co-ordinating getting the latest would be a major pain :(
<Nalioth> jamesio, great!
<George__> anyne having major problems with NVidia Driver and Games?
<George__> Quake 4 SOON GUYS $$$$
* LinuxJones hates his typing skills :(
<juvi> Yep!~
<George__> just now! wated many years for this
<jono> LinuxJones, yeah
<George__> ut 2007 out soon 2
<juvi> George__, when for ut2k7?
<George__> dunno like 2008?
<juvi> lol
<LinuxJones> jono, unless you could get the release devs to upload the latest for you :)
<REds> would anyone know why firefox and openoffice keep closing randomly, in gnome on hoary, with latest updates
<George__> it is 2007, jono what ur graphics card?
<George__> what's everones graphic carD?
<LinuxJones> jono, sort of a new standard for all distros
<George__> ANyone OWN a FX CPU?
<abarbaccia> hey all - how do i install java (JRE) to firefox?
<juvi> what about Quake4? where are the latest screenies?
<George__> So easY!
<George__> google - ubuntu unofficial guide
<jono> George__, no idea
<George__> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<pablo928>  abarbaccia: check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<George__> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<brokenladder> apparently my graphics chipset is a pain in linux.
<George__> lol, i'm using a 50bux mobo. Not up-to-date
<George__> but it's nice machine
<brokenladder> how can i just try vesa?
<natex> REds, check the output on ~/.xsessions-errors
<brokenladder> so i can have a usable resolution while i'm working this out?
<George__> NVIDIA driver pain in the arse
<George__> dunno y now
<brokenladder> is vesa the same as "framebuffer"?
<brokenladder> sorry if that sounds like a way stupid question..
<kanuha> brokenladder: what card do you have?
<George__> no question stupid.
<brokenladder> i810
<REds> natex, ok thanks
<brokenladder> intel extreme graphics II
<George__> LOL, onboard!
<brokenladder> yeah.
<brokenladder> for now.
<George__> it's good for *non* gaming
<brokenladder> i'm just using my box for a sound recording studio, so I'm putting off getting a good card.
<George__> for now. Is good. Wait for 512mb card to go down, and Longhorn to be released
<LinuxJones> brokenladder, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... then change the part that says nvidia with vesa and hit ctrl + o
<brokenladder> i won't buy a graphics card until i can get an agp one that also is an hdtv tuner and has dvi out.
<abarbaccia> thanks all
<brokenladder> nvidia?
<brokenladder> i don't have anything nvidia
<George__> PCI-EXPRESS V2
<brokenladder> intel extreme graphics
<LinuxJones> brokenladder, sorry got you messed up with someone else
<George__> LinuxJones ur Video card?
<LinuxJones> brokenladder, let me show you ...1 sec
<REds> natex, thanks there isnt anything in there besides attachment for evolution and dvd stuff
<George__> mine, is very old
<George__> u guys are all rich
<George__> lucky
<Nalioth> George__, rich? who?
<George__> ah, NVidia has bug in new driver. that explains it
<George__> Nalioth what's ur video card?
<darkaudit> find a TV card that has a DirecTV tuner, then we'll talk :)
<natex> REds, ok. try running firefox (or openoffice) from command line. you may see some error output when they crash
<George__> father owns computer store
<REds> natex, ok cheers thanks
<George__> xbox 360. Microsoft full of sh00t
<LinuxJones> brokenladder, >> http://pastebin.ca/11714
<krazykook> look how much just one dual layer 8.5 gig dvd costs...it is ridiculous
<krazykook> http://www.allmediaoutlet.com/allmedia/prodDetail.do?groupNbr=1583&campaign=pricewatch
<krazykook> you can get 25 4.7gigs for $6.00 that is about 100gigs storage space for $6.00
<George__> we get it...
<krazykook> but one dual layer 8.5 gig costs $6.00 by itself
<George__> it's life?
<krazykook> wow those people really know how to sell the printer cheap but the ink expensive
<kakalto> how do I type the (C) sign into a text editor?
<kakalto> like, as the proper sign, not (C)?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> any one know good software for backup client server in linux?
<drcode> I found software like arakiea but it dosnt support my tape
<gbic> dlt?
<LinuxJones> drcode, amanda ?
<drcode> amanda is backup soft?
<LinuxJones> drcode, yeah
<drcode> is it client server>
<LinuxJones> drcode, have you tried bru ?
<g14> drcode, Bacula works very well for me
<drcode> no
<drcode> what is bru
<drcode> ues
<drcode> yes
<drcode> but  I Like some nice gui that I Can chose files and so
<drcode> easy
<krazykook> it reminds me of a few years ago when GNU used to give the whole GNU OS and apps away for free but charge $150/hr to service it
<drcode> bru is also client server?
<krazykook> they know how to sell the printer cheap but the ink expensive
<LinuxJones> drcode, it's been around forever, it's backup software for Unix/Linux
<drcode> bru
<drcode> it have gui like in arakiea?
<nmorse> so has anyone noticed that the gaim src package from 'apt-get source gaim' doesn't compile?
<g14> drcode, http://lrs.linbox.org/wiki/WikiStartEn
<Nalioth> nmorse, did you use "apt-get source -b gaim" ?
<krazykook> nmorse: i had a lot of problem rebuilding gnome from scratch on this hoary
<nmorse> No, I need the source files, not it built from source
<krazykook> nmorse: i tried starting with libdb4.3 but then some things would not compile so i had to back down to 4.2
<drcode> gl4 what is it?
<krazykook> and it was the same kind of problem for several different apps
<krazykook> you have to be very careful these days what versions you try to compile with what versions of other things you have
<nmorse> I'm just trying to convince dpkg -b gaim-1.1.4 to actually build
<g14> drcode, LRS is for system imaging / cloning / backup with a pretty gui
<krazykook> don't try to compile libgdamm1.3.7 with libgda1.1
<zenlunatic> Does ubuntu come with an RSS reader?
<nmorse> Kubuntu does
<drcode> nice
<drcode> thanx
<nmorse> It's called Akregator
<g14> np
<Nalioth> nmorse, why are you using dpkg to build?
<krazykook> and the same thing with linuxthreads2 and glibc....the versions have to be very close
<Nalioth> nmorse, use apt-get to build, dpkg to install
<nmorse> I'm attempting to upgrade the package manually
<krazykook> things have gotten very picky these days
<nmorse> I use dpkg to build stuff like MPlayer all the time
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, for gnome, i use yarssr (yet another rss blah)
<krazykook> it has all gotten very picky
<nmorse> So why can't the Ubuntu devs keep it working that way?
<krazykook> the versions of things really matter
<krazykook> for some strange reason
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<Burgundavia> zenlunatic, try blam
<LinuxJones> hybrid_goth, hiya
<Burgundavia> zenlunatic, is gtk
<nmorse> So no one knows why dpkg can't compile something that's downloaded through apt?
<hybrid_goth> LinuxJones: hows it goin
<Burgundavia> nmorse, it is already compiled
<Burgundavia> nmorse, what are you trying to do?
<LinuxJones> hybrid_goth, I am bombed :D
<krazykook> nmorse: well we would have to look at what is going on in your compilation.
<krazykook> nmorse: and that costs $180/hr
<hybrid_goth> LinuxJones: why? heh
<nmorse> $180 an hour? Do you live in a big city?
<krazykook> nmorse: yes
<LinuxJones> hybrid_goth, lack of willpower :)
<nmorse> And no, it's not already compiled
<Nalioth> krazykook, don't forget the minimum time limit of 3 hours
<nmorse> It's from apt-get source $package
<Burgundavia> nmorse, what did you download and how?
<nmorse> gaim, fool
<nmorse> sorry, just getting ticked
<Burgundavia> nmorse, that was not polite, I am tryng to help you
<dort> fool?
<Burgundavia> nmorse, wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<krazykook> Nalioth: yes and a retainer fee in advance for 20 years in case it  takes a while to figure it out
<hybrid_goth> LinuxJones: heh
<kakalto> could someone please type me the (C) symbol?
<nmorse> Sorry, Burgundavia
<nmorse> Just been frustrated all day by stuff I've been trying to do that doesn't work
<Burgundavia> nmorse, why are trying to compile gaim?
<g14> kakalto, Applications -> Accessories -> Charachter map
<nmorse> To upgrade manually to a new version
<kakalto> g14, thanks :D
<krazykook> nmorse: i told you that is why it is called the ugly word hoary instead of breezy....there are major screwups
<nmorse> Anyway, my build command was wrong
<nmorse> Checked it against what apt uses for it
<g14> And what are those 4 major screwups?
<nmorse> Not what I normally use for compiling stuff into debian packages
<Burgundavia> nmorse, the versions out of the ubuntu repos are the same you are going to get from source
<krazykook> they need to get the libs all synchronized and updated and make sure the headers are correct to compile every program
<krazykook> that is essentially what gentoo does
<krazykook> and slackware
<nmorse> Slackware's really simple, but it just doesn't feel right
<nmorse> The tools are really crude for installing packages
<krazykook> nmorse: well it has been around for a long time and isn't going away....i can remember using tkdesktop before gnome or kde was ever invented
<nmorse> Wow, that's a long time ago, krazykook
<nmorse> I remember when GNOME was alpha software, though
<nmorse> Have a copy on my Debian 2.1 install disc
<nmorse> Looks exactly like IceWM95
<nmorse> But with a foot for a menu
<nmorse> and plaid sticky notes
<nmorse> I have no idea why the sticky notes aren't plaid anymore
<danko123456> nmorse: nabm yuore making everyone leave..
<nmorse> Reminiscing about GNOME's bad days has that effect for some reason in a room on GNOME users
<rixth> When I run Firefox I get "Illegal Intsruction" wtf?
<Predius> rixth, the FBI should be knocking on your door any minute now.
<danko123456> well, dont give it illegal instructions, dude, thats ilegal...
<i3dmaster> how to find out my cdrom's bus,id,lun info?
<rixth> Sorry for the typo!
* benplaut FBI here! come out with your hands over your hard drive!
<rixth> Seriously now! I'm using Hoary
<Predius> Extensions?
<rixth> Only Web Developer
<Thirsteh> If I don't know the horizontal and vertical refresh rates of my monitor, is there no way for me to make myself able to use 85hz as refresh rate in resolutions?
<s_yuan31tee> hi, anyone how can we see the escape character through vi or gedit?
<nmorse> Is it, oh say, an IDE CD Burner, i3dmaster?
<Lafitte-> ok   my nub question    how do you kill a hung app ?
<s_yuan31tee> i have several from windows with 0D 0A as newline
<tim__> i3dmaster, I used to get info with cdrecord -scanbus ... if cdrecord is installed, try that :)
<s_yuan31tee> linux use 0A only as new line
<s_yuan31tee> i want to see the difference in vi or gedit
<nmorse> It's a 2.6 kernel, man
<s_yuan31tee> as least see ^M for the windows file
<Cybermagellan> Anyone know why flash sites can't play sound in Firefox?
<nmorse> IDE-scsi doesn't work, so scanbus doesn't work for it
<Thirsteh> Lafitte-, if it's a user process, open a terminal and type 'ps ux', find the PID (Process ID) and type kill <pid> e.g. 'kill 32823' - if it's another user that's running it, you'll need to find it in ps ax. You can pipe it through grep to find it easier, e.g. 'ps ax | grep <name of app>'. You can also try 'killall <app name>' which will kill all apps matching that string.
<pablo928> Cybermagellan, i have audio in flash sites
<Lafitte-> Thirsteh, kewl  ill give it a try
<rixth> When I run Firefox I get "Illegal instruction" any ideas
<Cybermagellan> hmm, maybe because I don't have MP3 ability
<i3dmaster> tim__: k, let me try it
<nmorse> Is it SCSI or is it IDE, i3dmaster? If you don't know, and it's internal, it's probably IDE
<pablo928> Cybermagellan probably
<nmorse> If it's USB or Firewire, I have no idea, but I think they're treated as SCSI modules in 2.6
<krazykook> nmorse: but anyway that is the main reason gentoo is very selective and won't accept too many packages if the code doesn't compile properly
<nmorse> Yeah, I know
<bitsmash> hi
<nmorse> Used Gentoo for a desktop for a long time
<pablo928> Cybermagellan, most of the flash sites use mp3 embedded for audio
<benplaut> (no flamewars...) which is better for oldish machines: Hoary with XFce, or BeatrIX?
<Lafitte-> Thirsteh,  thanks  it wasnt in list    but killall xmms worked :)
<bitsmash> does unzip do multiple zips?
<krazykook> nmorse: yes if i had a larger hard drive i would go put gentoo back....hoary has so many problems at this time
<Thirsteh> Lafitte-, :), killall is usually the easiest, unless it's run by another process that's launched many times, like kdeinit for KDE users. You can't killall kdeinit, unless you have suicidal thoughts.
<tim__> i3dmaster, that's the total depth of my advice on the matter though; I'm in front of an iBook right now, and even if I weren't, you've just plumbed the depths of my knowledge on that question ;)
<bitsmash> what is Breezy
<Thirsteh> bitsmash, the upcoming version
<krazykook> bitsmash: well i think that will be when they clean up all their mistakes
<Thirsteh> Like Hoary is the current
<g14> Breezy is for world domination
<bitsmash> Thirsteh: does unzip do multiple zips?
<tim__> Breezy is planned for ~5 months from now?
<g14> bitsmash, as they in the same directory?
<Thirsteh> bitsmash, never experimented with ZIP much, try '<zip command> --help' to see a list of capabilities. (In terminal of course)
<g14> *are
<bitsmash> Thirsteh: tried
<benplaut> breezy will be released in 10/xx/05
<g14> bitsmash, The bash shell will expand filenames. Try unzip with whatever options and then *.zip for the filename
<bitsmash> i think theres one called 7zip
<nmorse> i3dmaster: if you know what drive your CD burner is, like /dev/hdb, try just doing 'cdrecord dev=/dev/hdb speed=32 -tao nameoftrack.iso
<rixth> http://www.spectrumenterprises.org/strace
<rixth> Firefox Crash log
<i3dmaster> nmorse: The thing is I am using cdrdao.
<Lafitte-> Thirsteh,  hehe     i can see why    grin
<i3dmaster> tim__: cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<tim__> i3dmaster, then I can be of no help, sorry :(
<i3dmaster> tim__: np, thanks
<Thirsteh> Lafitte-,  :)
<drcode> any one know software emule for console
<Thirsteh> Does anyone know if it's possible to just find the modelines/rates to run in e.g. 1280x1024 85hz?
<nmorse> then the same command but with -dao not -tao
<drcode> I had long time somthing but I Dont remmber
<Nalioth> drcode, i believe there is emule for the console, use synaptic to search for it
<brokenladder> arghhh
<brokenladder> if i could even get vesa working now that would be great.
<drcode> thanx
<drcode>  I Will
<rixth> --- SIGILL (Illegal instruction) @ 0 (0) ---
<rixth> unlink("/home/rixth/.mozilla/firefox/w19dqeqn.default/lock") = 0
<rixth> When I try and start Firefox
<nmorse> i3dmaster, maybe you should 'sudo apt-get install cdrecord'
<nmorse> I can't believe cdrdao didn't force it to install when it was installed
<MuStR> I have a q
<Lafitte-> what is a good cd record program ???   i have gnomebaker now
<i3dmaster> nmorse: I've had it
<zenlunatic> How can you get mp3 playback in Hoary?
<MuStR> if I make a new swap space partition, will ubuntu automatically use it?
<nmorse> Please try that, i3dmaster
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, google ubuntulinux.org for "restricted formats"
<zenlunatic> Nalioth, What about mpg321?
<Lafitte-> zenlunatic,  i added the codecs just now from this website http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<rixth> !flw 34
<MuStR> anyone know about swap space~?
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, i believe you must have the codecs/software first
<MuStR> it's libgstreamer something
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, ubuntu doesnt come ootb with any soft that is not GNU
<Lafitte-> zenlunatic,  the website first tells you how to open up your apt-get to more files
<MuStR> I guess no one knows anything about swap space, eh?
<Lafitte-> zenlunatic,  then you can apt-get everything  with cut and paste
<g14> MuStR, Make a swap partition as big as the amount of ram in your computer
<Lafitte-> MuStR,  what need to know about it ?
<Lafitte-> yeah what g14 said
<MuStR> why?
<MuStR> why not larger
<brokenladder> does anyone know anything about getting the intel extreme graphics to work in linux?
<g14> MuStR, because it will just slow down the computer
<MuStR> and my question was, once I make the partition, will ubuntu automatically utilize it?
<Predius> MuStR, RAM is faster than swap.
<dcraven> MuStR: You can make it bigger, but it probably won't be used.
<Lafitte-> brokenladder,  use ubntu  it will work
<Predius> Swapping = bad.
<MuStR> why is that? isn't swap just what is used when ram overflows?
<g14> MuStR, swapping is bad. It is only used when the ram is full
<MuStR> yes, that's what I said
<g14> MuStR, and it is very slow because the harddrive is slow compared to ram
<Lafitte-> brokenladder,  mine works fine all auto detected from ubuntu install
<MuStR> I understand that the read time is slower, but my computer will still utilize my ram first, right?
<MuStR> yes I know.
<g14> yes
<MuStR> okay.
<s_yuan31tee> anyone realize the gnome-terminal is quite slow?
<MuStR> then there really is no reason to delimit the size of the swap partition
<s_yuan31tee> escpecially when u vi
<MuStR> is this correct?
<nate__> how can i load alsa?
<Lafitte-> mine is fast
<dcraven> s_yuan31tee: compared to what?
<s_yuan31tee> xterm much faster than gnome-terminal?
<MuStR> should be
<g14> MuStR, with older machines, you made the swap partition twice as big as the amount of ram. With newer machines you make it equal. That is standard practice
<dcraven> s_yuan31tee: Yes.
<brokenladder> Lafitte- you have the i810 chipset?
<Lafitte-> brokenladder,  aye
<s_yuan31tee> dcraven: seems  like a serious bug. when i do vi, just damm slow while doing scrolling
<brokenladder> can you email me your xorg.conf?
<Lafitte-> brokenladder,  im using ubuntu right now
<brokenladder> i am too
<MuStR> gl4: okay, thanks for your help.
<brokenladder> but in a really low resolution
<Lafitte-> brokenladder,  what is your problem
<MuStR> but....I still haven't had my question answered
<brokenladder> i can't increase the resolution.
<brokenladder> it's totally f'ed up
<Lafitte-> ive ran it in my own build of debian before
<Lafitte-> what size the screen ?
<MuStR> once I make the partition, regardless of its size, will it automatically be used by ubuntu?
<s_yuan31tee> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122656 - seems like a unresolved bug with high priority
<g14> MuStR, no
<brokenladder> 640x480.. :(
<brokenladder> i need 1280x1024
<MuStR> gl4: what must I do to use it?
<g14> MuStR, I can help you set it up though, its really easy to edit the fstab
<s_yuan31tee> better switch to xterm at currect moment?
<g14> MuStR, What kind of partiton is it?
<MuStR> I haven't made it yet.
<MuStR> I'm about to
<Lafitte-> brokenladder,  you need to select that during setup     you can go back in  and select the resolution in the module portion of setup
<dcraven> s_yuan31tee: Whatever makes you more comfortable. There are many terminal programs.
<bdmp>  Any ideas on how to fix an non-functioning usb auto-mount?
<brokenladder> Lafitte-, i did all that.
<sniper2> ubuntu is bad linux
<brokenladder> Lafitte-, i have run xorgconfig as well
<MuStR> sniper2: why do you say that?
<g14> MuStR, create the partition, create a mount point (empty directory), and then add it to your /etc/fstab
<g14> sniper2, your trolling. stop
<s_yuan31tee> dcraven: i just noe gnome-terminal and xterm
<Nalioth> sniper2, ubuntu! get in the corner!
<s_yuan31tee> dcraven: any other which is commonly used?
<brokenladder> lol..ubuntu is bad linux.  that's articulate.
<dcraven> s_yuan31tee: eterm, aterm, rxvt, konsole, etc etc...
<nate__> ubuntu bad
<MuStR> okay, let me go try to do this. thank you, gl4
<nate__> me no know english good
<MuStR> lol
<g14> MuStR, no problem
<nate__> hey, anyone know how to load alsa?
<Lafitte-> brokenladder,  who said its bad linux ?
<Lafitte-> nate you use ubuntu ?
<hybrid_goth> hey ubuntites
<sniper2> most bad
<nate__> Lafitte-, yeah
<Lafitte-> nate__, mine was included in the setup
<sniper2> yeah brokenladder
<g14> sniper2, well why don't you explain why you feel this way
<nate__> Lafitte-, mine is included, but its not running
<Thirsteh> If I place a shell script inside /etc/init.d, it will automatically 'start' upon boot, right?
<sniper2> u are a good people
<nate__> Lafitte-, its not much use to me if its not running
<bretzel> hi all - reading sniper2's comment: ubuntu bad linux ? though - Mandrake (mandriva ), redhat and SuSE and co are all bad linux ?
<Nalioth> bretzel, can you say "worse linux" rofl
<dcraven> Maybe the guy is ESL... Yeesh.
<Thirsteh> sniper2, you need to consider the fact that Ubuntu is a brand new Linux distribution, especially compared to big, commercial Linux distributions like Redhat, Fedora, Mandriva, SuSE, et cetera. The fact that they are already no.1 on several polls is outstanding. Ubuntu isn't bad, in fact it's the best Linux distribution I've had the pleasure of using.
<Thirsteh> Nalioth, it's "The worst Linux" ;)
<Nalioth> Thirsteh, bretzel any RPM based linux is 'worse'
<g14> ubuntu is one of the most polished linux distributions by far.
<g14> Suse probably being second
<sniper2> ubuntu is a funny linux
<sniper2> i hate it
<sniper2> its bad and stupid
<Xenguy> sniper2: you don't know what you're talking about
<g14> sniper2, well use slackware. Maybe that will help you learn
<Thirsteh> Nalioth, Mandriva is the only distribution in my opinion that handles RPM installation/uninstallation and dependencies satisfyingly.
<dcraven> Okay, I agree.. That's a troll. heh
<mebaran151> I write in Ruby
<Thirsteh> sniper2, go do a stage 1 Gentoo install :D
<Nalioth> sniper2 is being poetic, y'all. let him wax on
<fortran01> Thirsteh: amen
<MuStR> sniper2 is CLEARLY here for attention
<mebaran151> who might I contact to the ruby-gnome2 pkg
<g14> Maybe the admins will give him attention *cough* devoice *cough*
<Nalioth> Thirsteh, i won't touch a RPM based distro
<Thirsteh> +q@sniper2
* Thirsteh sets mode +q sniper2
<gbic> as they say...ignorance is bliss
<fortran01> Nalioth: you didnt touch redhat?
<mebaran151> libgda-ruby must be recompiled to fit libgda2.3
<mebaran151> and not 2.1
<Thirsteh> Nalioth, I agree that DEB as Ubuntu uses is better, and there's alot more available.
<mebaran151> seems rather trivial
<Nalioth> fortran01, in the past i tried lots of different things
<g14> Nalioth, why not? rpm is superior to deb as far as packaging
<mebaran151> deb is fine
<mebaran151> rpm is fine
<hybrid_goth> is there a argument to make mplayer repeat a song?
<dcraven> mebaran151: Check for a maintainer in apt.
<mebaran151> they all do the job
<Nalioth> g14, you RPM lovin user, you
<Xenguy> omg
<mebaran151> ok
<Nalioth> g14, i've been down in redhat hell many times
<g14> Nalioth, I'm sitting here on my ubuntu machine with bluecurve icons :)
<Thirsteh> Let the RPM vs. DEB vs. SRC flamewar BEGIN!!!
<fortran01> Nalioth: books used to document and deal installation in RPMs
<Nalioth> g14 not anymore
<hybrid_goth> Thirsteh: heh
<Nalioth> g14 i've got bluecurve theme, also
<Predius> I'm a non conformist, binaries in tarballs. ;)
<Thirsteh> Time to restart X ...nvidia......mmmmm.......
<Xenguy> we're not here to do rpm, are we?
<sniper2> debian is well then ubuntu
<g14> Nalioth, the yum in fc4 is on par (speedwise) with apt-get
<REds> rpm pfft lol
<fortran01> urpmi the best!
<g14> Nalioth, and handles dependencies just as well
<Nalioth> Xenguy, what do you want to talk about?
<Xenguy> g14: you're on crack - yum is crap compared to apt-get
<Lafitte-> nate__,  apt-get install alsa-base     try that
<Nalioth> g14, i havent used fedora 4, but one can only hope
<REds> u just cant compare apt-get/dpkg
<hybrid_goth> ubuntu needs .ub or .uber
<Xenguy> Nalioth: umm, debian or ubunut, how bout that ;-)
<REds> its on its own par ;0
<Predius> I swear I'm near killing the MOTUs.
<Xenguy> ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> Predius: why?
<g14> Xenguy: Well here are 2 things I can do with yum I haven't found out how to do with any of the debian tools
<Nalioth> sniper2 what happened to your poetry?
<Xenguy> g14: yes?
<pablo928> hey, you're confusing usa nebies with this talk of rpms. Ubuntu is my 1st linux distro.
<g14> Xenguy: I can install a base system into a folder for virtual servers with yum --installroot
<Nalioth> sniper2, you were starting out so well
<g14> Xenguy, I can restore all of the file permissions and check the md5 of any binaries with rpm
<sniper2> adas
<sniper2> pay for money
<mebaran151> just did
<g14> Xenguy: Maybe it's because I've very new to debian and a redhat admin, but rpm is a very well thought out package format
<hybrid_goth> Predius: what did the MOTUs do now?
<Xenguy> g14: whatever - all of this is trivial IMO
<mebaran151> I swear, Ubuntu should use Ruby
* hybrid_goth can not imagine a time without package mangement
<mebaran151> it is such a clear easy language
<Predius> Firefox!
<mebaran151> better than python
<Nalioth> mebaran151, Ruby is available in ubuntu
<Predius> You can't get Extensions, did you know?
<REds> g14, rpm isnt as good with depdencies, this is well known
<Predius> Unless I download FF from mozilla's site.
<hybrid_goth> Predius: No?!?!
<Predius> Nope.
<Predius> Try.
<g14> REds, yum changes that and puts it on a level playing field
<Predius> It says "get the latest ff, ktnxplz."
<veritas> How can I unmode +i?
<dcraven> mebaran151: You don't like Python? I've never tried ruby.
<hybrid_goth> Predius: damn them now i got to compile Mplayer and Fx
<Predius> why?
<REds> g14, u can do md5-sums with apt/dpkg i believe, debian backs up the old file rather than overwriting on package upgrades also, so u have the permissions
<Predius> mplayer?
<g14> REds, Is it possible to do something like this with dpkg? http://www.fedorasolved.com/viewtopic.php?t=29 I really need it to do this and can't find out how
<REds> g14, ive seen yum but its still rpm's , they break more its a well known fact compared to debs
<REds> *looks
<Predius> I'm running nightly now, since the 1.0.4 is still buggy, for me atleasy.
<hybrid_goth> Predius: b/c of the "resticted" stuff i juss use the real one instead of the cut up ubuntu mplayer
<REds> g14, u have to get in there and use dpkg more, it is powerful
<g14> REds: rpm stores the md5 and permissions in the rpmdb. I'm not aware of dpkg doing this
<Xenguy> *plonk*
<Predius> marrilat?
<Nalioth> g14 the md5s are stored in the system somewhere
<REds> g14, thats not realy a package programs problem, permissions is realy to do with the admin and user though
<g14> REds, debians strength is that they try to maintain binary compatability with all derivatives where rpm based distros dont
<hybrid_goth> Predius: i aint worried about it now
<REds> g14, if ur trashing whole dir permissions u shuldnt be playn with stuff though ?
<g14> REds, But isn't it nice to use the package management tools to check md5sums and fix permissions?
<g14> REds, That is just an example. For if you mess up permissions
<REds> ye, but dpkg uses md5sums
<veritas> Hey g14.. I got some more questions for you
<g14> REds, I am trying to say, don't thrash something you don't know and obviously don't use.
<g14> veritas, shoot
<REds> its good but i think that permissions option shuld be left for a system app though
<REds> yah
<veritas> When I start kismet, it automatically is in RFmode - now, does it actually dump data to a pcap file?
<hybrid_goth> is there a argument to make mplayer repeat a song?
<hybrid_goth> *an
<veritas> actually = automatically
<g14> I started everyone hacking wireless :)
<Nalioth> so how many of y'all are taking sick days next week?
<g14> veritas, sorry, I have to run out for just a few minutes
<Nalioth> i hear the ROTS virus is gonna hit a bunch of us
<veritas> g14: I've been interested in this for a long long time
<REds> g14, dpkg and apt is just a strong combo aswell as dselect if u like that and the packages are just very well tested, and almost never have many issues with installation
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: rots?
<Nalioth> revenge of the sith
<hybrid_goth> haha
<Xenguy> hybrid_goth: while [ -e Max_Webster_-_Blue_River_Liquor_Shine.mp3 ] ; do play Max_Webster_-_Blue_River_Liquor_Shine.mp3; done
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<Xenguy> hybrid_goth: from the CLI
<REds> g14, but also were comparing apt-get to yum which is the gui app im assuming, not realy the same thing, synaptic and update-manager are in earlier stages
<krazykook> but anyway you can see just how selective gentoo has become....they only accept packages which will compile properly and just one days' contributions have become very small as you can see here.
<krazykook> http://packages.gentoo.org/
<Nalioth> REds, yum is very similar to apt-get, only for RPMs
<g14> REds, yum is an apt-get equivalent. There is no gui app yet. Hopefully they will add yum support to synaptic
* g14 runs out for real this time
<Nalioth> REds, its a CLI proggy (with gui frontends, justl like apt)
<Nalioth> g14 i had a gui on my YDL system
<REds> ahh ok Nalioth g4, im thinking of the gui on redhat/mandrake and u can add deb sources aswell
<Nalioth> well, i'm using debian distros from here on out
<Nalioth> i've had enough time in redhat hell
<g14> veritas, does the packetsize increase in kismet?
<g14> veritas, if not, then it's not capturing like it's supposed to be
<veritas> Yes
<s_yuan31tee> any way to diff multiple files? diff *.c ../dir/*.c just wont work
<veritas> Next question: g14, it takes me like 5 minutes to capture 1000 packets
<veritas> weplab states it needs 100,000
<veritas> How is it possible for people to consistently crack 128kb WEP in 3 minutes?
<REds> Nalioth, have to agree with u there
<g14> veritas, thats odd, maybe there just isn't enough network traffic
<krazykook> so as you can see there is less than 20 packages for anyone on gentoo to compile in just one day
<_neofax> Does anyone have the wlan-ng drivers working with a GigaFast WF741?
<veritas> There was absolutely none, I was just monitoring my own with no one on it
<ayman> e - Only if its through your mothers line. As far as jews are concern you have tohave a Jewish mother for an automatic ticket to the club. Otherwise you have to go through conversion.
<ayman>   ayman :  Kali_the_Vampyre : Yes, I know they are matrilineal.
<ayman>   ayman :  Grassroots_Prophet : The hebrew people completely assimilated some cultures and also mixed with many others.. so jew
<jaggi> in windows, why would my audio work, mp3s work, but we get no sound when we try to run a DVD movie?
<ayman>  PennyBright considers powder snow. Tha
<ayman> e - Only if its through your mothers line. As far as jews are concern you have tohave a Jewish mother for an automatic ticket to the club. Otherwise you have to go through conversion.
<ayman>   ayman :  Kali_the_Vampyre : Yes, I know they are matrilineal.
<paulproteus> veritas: Is the network in a lot of use?
<ayman>   ayman :  Grassroots_Prophet : The hebrew people completely assimilated some cultures and also mixed with many others.. so jew
<ayman>  PennyBright considers powder snow. Tha
<veritas> None
<ayman> e - Only if its through your mothers line. As far as jews are concern you have tohave a Jewish mother for an automatic ticket to the club. Otherwise you have to go through conversion.
<veritas> When I was monitorin
<veritas> How long, on average do it take you to crack WEP G14?
<g14> veritas, On a normal WEP enabled network (Like Lowes before they switched to WPA) it normally only took a few minutes to sniff enough packets to crack
<g14> veritas, I have a pretty fast laptop, on average, I'd say <10 minutes
<Nalioth> veritas, i agree. i've sat outside places and only taken a few minutes to get a result
<Nalioth> veritas, that is on my g3 ibook
<veritas> I have a very fast laptop - How much does that have to do with it?
<g14> veritas, number crunching
<Nalioth> veritas, takes CPU to crunch the numbers
<veritas> 1.6 Centrino, 512 megs DDR at 333mhz
<veritas> How do I set mode -i in IRSSI?
<capi> Anyone know a good IRC channel on messing with Computer hardware?
<Nalioth> night y'all
<bitsmash> hi
<g14> hp pavilion zd8000 3.2 p4 1gb ram :)
<bitsmash> how do i unzip my multiple zip files?
<g14> night Nalioth
<JDahl> anyone has experience with number crunching on both P4 and Athlon 64 bit? is it worth going for the 64 bit Athlon?
<g14> 64 kills the p4
<Nalioth> jdahl, its only worth it if you have 64bit aware apps
<g14> like gentoo, even though it takes forever
<JDahl> Nalioth, I write my own software, but has anyone tried to compare it?
<veritas> g14: You mess around with Packet Injection?
<mebaran151> my p4 is slaughtered by my AMD64
<g14> can we say dsniff?
<mebaran151> nah amd64 has better memory tech
<g14> veritas, yes thats part of my job
<nate__> hey, i installed using the physical ethernet on my laptop, now when i go to try to activate my wireless, it says: Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<nate__> how can i enable it?
<veritas> g14: How much faster does packet injection make recieving packets?
<brokenladder> but intel makes their own mb's, many of which are much better than amd setups.
<brokenladder> in my case, the equivalent amd mb would not have been as good.
<nate__> anyone?
<krazykook> because gentoo was never about tweaking anything...it is about getting the source code that will compile so it can be ported with wine and mingw type tools over to windows for billions of dollars.
<brokenladder> also, amd will not have the fab capacity to keep up with intel on the dual core home market.
<mebaran151> maybe it woudl have
<mebaran151> Nvidia makes damn good motherboards
<brokenladder> no, there are actually features it didn't have
<brokenladder> i forgot the details, but i researched it before buying.
<g14> veritas, I was referring to a different kind of packet injection I think
<hybrid_goth> brokenladder: he are you aka torpid?
<brokenladder> uh huh
<brokenladder> and my crappy on board graphics sucks with linux.
<brokenladder> i want to get out of this low res shite.
<regeya_> magic words: grappy on board graphics
<veritas> g14: I'm talking about crafting fake packets and "injecting" them, to make fake traffic and get the AP to send more real packets back
<brokenladder> i don't need good graphics, but for the love of god..this sucks.
<regeya_> crappy even
<hybrid_goth> brokenladder: man i love your music. i am a metal head but listen to a variety of other genre and i loved your music
<nate__> anyone?
<JDahl> what about PPC for number crunching then? that's supposed to have a sophisticated vector processor? I am thinking of upgrading my homemachine, but cant make up my mind
<brokenladder> i don't understand why things are physically bigger on my screen in a lower res mode.  x should know my physical monitor size.
<g14> veritas, set up 2 hosts and have them copy files with ssh and a for loop
<regeya> hey, how many graphics cards is os x up to now?  four?
<brokenladder> hybrid_goth i live in san francisco and i'm dying to make it.
<krazykook> and so many people belieive the crap that winehq spews out...just a pack of lies....they know about running mingw and similar tools on wine...they just don't tell anyone
<g14> veritas, then sniff away
<brokenladder> i wish more people shared your sentiment.
<Thirsteh> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=323317    :(
<brokenladder> hybrid_goth, please post to my forum.
<hybrid_goth> brokenladder: ok
<regeya> um
<brokenladder> i have intel extreme graphics 2, and dammit i just want to get higher than 640 resolution.  even vesa would be great.  anyone?
<regeya> mingw on wine...
<brokenladder> pleeeez
<veritas> a "for loop"?
<brokenladder> hybrid_goth, this new computer i just got, once i get it set up, will be my new recording system.  it's bad ass
<krazykook> that way the GNU programmers do all the work and give away the code for free...and the wine porters...just port the code to windows and make billions as an organziation called Microsoft
<g14> veritas, you could set up a bash script to continuously copy a file back and forth between 2 machines through ssh
<regeya> can you explain this to me, krazykook?  WHY are you wanting to run MINGW on WINE?
<krazykook> and gentoo was never about tweaking anything...it is about getting source code that will compile
<hybrid_goth> brokenladder: awesome. so far my fav song is the gene for suicide
<brokenladder> thanks.  i love that song but hate that rendition of it.
<g14> veritas, or just copy a really big file like a dvd rip over the network. That will be easy to sniff
<brokenladder> it needs heavier vocals and d rums and everything.
<veritas> g14: Wouldn't you need to be associated to do that, g14?
<regeya> Heh, that makes me wonder if cygwin will install under wine ;-)
<g14> veritas, you said it was on a home network and you need more traffic
<g14> veritas, a normal network has plenty of traffic to sniff
<hybrid_goth> brokenladder: the best thing is it is in ogg :D
<veritas> g14: Define normal network...
<dcraven> krazykook: wtf are you talking about?
<hybrid_goth> man come to texas you would kill
<veritas> g14: A generic home network with absolutely no traffic?
<g14> veritas, 3 or more computers talking to eachother
<brokenladder> hybrid_goth,  i was in beaumont over christmas
<dcraven> brokenladder: Did you see this wiki page? --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<g14> veritas, , windows automaticly phoneshome to M$ and does auto updates. That is enough
<veritas> If the computer is on ;)
<dcraven> g14: ...
<hybrid_goth> brokenladder: you didnt play did you?
<brokenladder> play what?
<hybrid_goth> music...
<brokenladder> no no..not in texas
<g14> jeff@desktopmonster:~$ uptime
<g14>  21:11:24 up 14 days,  4:38,  2 users,  load average: 1.06, 1.17, 1.26
<brokenladder> just visiting the gf's mommy.
<g14> veritas, with linux I don't need to worry
<hybrid_goth> brokenladder: ah did you like it
<brokenladder> it's lame like kansas, where i'm from
<dcraven> g14: Why not?
<brokenladder> i like austin though
<brokenladder> san francisco beats everything though
<g14> dcraven, because it's easier to secure linux and I always do so
<hybrid_goth> brokenladder: SF? man I LOVE HOUSTON
<veritas> g14: More newb questions :P
<g14> veritas, alrighty
<dcraven> g14: I see. heh
<veritas> g14: Once you associate, what can nmap tell you, exactly?
<brokenladder> houston was lame
<hybrid_goth> i signed up for the forums
<veritas> Since I finally got the right tools and software, I'm really excited... If you didn't catch on.
<hybrid_goth> o_0 houston has nice nightlife
<g14> veritas, here are a few examples... so you've cracked the wep key and gotten access to the computer. It is a 19.168.1.xx network...
* benplaut wishes all of you a good day!
<hybrid_goth> good day benplaut
<g14> veritas, nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 will do whats called a pingscan of the whole network. It sends a ping to every ip and tells you which ones are available
<g14> veritas, every ip from 192.168.1.1-255
<veritas> g14: "Available", if you're already associated what does it matter?
<g14> veritas, Associated?
<capi> Anyone know a good IRC channel for messing with computer hardware.
<veritas> Assigned an IP from the DHCP, connected to the network
<g14> veritas, ok, you are on a new network. You want to find hosts to hack into. That is what a pingscan is for
<veritas> keep in mind this is my first week in Linux, I'm not really familar with configuring settings for networks that don't have DHCP enabled/ :x
<IIIEars> Hello!
<g14> veritas, ok
<veritas> Right, I understand the point now
<veritas> What do you use to attack availabe IPs?
<xMaximex> why can't i update firefox to the last version with apt-get and synaptic ?? The last version is 1.0.4 and the installed version is 1.0.2
<g14> veritas, Once you find a host on the network, try running something like nmap -sV -O ipaddress
<ryman> xMaximex, you can download it from www.getfirefox.com
<hybrid_goth> xMaximex: b/c it was not avaible with the release of hoary
<g14> veritas, that will scan the computer for open ports, attempt to determine what services are running on the ports and attempt to guess the operating system
<brokenladder> i don't think there's any www in that url.
<IIIEars> made a couple of Ubuntu converts has anyone seen "markgtarist" or "Momster" ?
<xMaximex> ryman, if i install it with the .tar.gz it will no longer update by itself ?
<g14> veritas, you could use the version numbers of software it gives you to go to a vulnerability database website like www.packetstormsecurity.org or securityfocus.com and hack into that computer
<ryman> xMaximex, I dont know but there is 1.0.2 backport from Ubuntu
<veritas> g14: This is your profession?
<g14> veritas, you could also use that information to look for common misconfigurations to find some sort of backdoor
<veritas> Badass job ;)
<ryman> do the update and upgrade
<g14> veritas, you could say that :)
<Marble2> Anyone here using handbrake?
<veritas> Profitable?
<g14> veritas, I work for the govt
<veritas> I'm entering UCI next year undecided/undeclared... They're CS deparment is in the 10 best in the nation
<veritas> Hhahaha, no shit?
<capi> ?
<g14> veritas, For computer security, purdue is the best in the nation. Thats where I went
<veritas> How do I set IRSSI to -i
<g14> veritas, MIT is probably second best
<Predius> Guys, globally, where are the best unis?
<Predius> *colleges
<brokenladder> for what?
<tritium> g14, you're a Purdue grad?
<brokenladder> i'd suggest mit,
<g14> Predius: USA
<Predius> damnit, IT in general.
<veritas> 'Evening, tritium
<brokenladder> my roomie's gf went to penn state
<JDahl> Predius, that depends entirely on what subject you want to study
<tritium> veritas, hello
<tim__> veritas, what's UCI stand for? (U. Cali Irvine?)
<g14> tritium, boilermakers all the way
<Predius> Yeah, I know.
<veritas> Yeahm tim__
<veritas> Yeah*
<tim__> veritas, OK.
<tritium> g14, I'm at Purdue now
<Predius> In a broad scale, that was my question.
<tritium> veritas, How are you?
<g14> tritium, CS?
<JDahl> Predius, + generally the university is not the bottleneck... you are :)
<veritas> I'm not familar globally.. but in the US... UC Berkeley, MIT, Cal Tech, Stanford, Harvard, Yale, Princeton are the sterotypical answers
<tritium> g14, no, ECE
<pablo928> g14:so does that make you a hoosier?
<tim__> heh, it's weird to hear talk about schools. I just got into law school ;) Well, into another and about the last I was waiting for.
<veritas> tritium: Good, kicking back with you guys before I head out for the night, gleening knowledge for g14 :)
<tim__> The others I no longer care about ;)
<hybrid_goth> tritium: is purdue a nice computer school?
<veritas> tritium: You?
<regeya> know what'd be really awesome?
<Lafitte-> ubuntu is good distro
<veritas> for = from*
<Lafitte-> i like it
<tritium> hybrid_goth, I believe so.  I'm a PhD candidate in Elec. & Comp. Eng., so I'm not too familiar with the CS dept.
<Predius> I know, JDahl, I just don't think many jobs like a man who just says that he knows, even if he does.
<regeya> if the kernel that shipped with the current stable system had a b0rked inotify.  I mean, it'd never happen
<regeya> oh wait
<hybrid_goth> tritium: ah
<hybrid_goth> i want to go to Berkely or MIT
<veritas> g14: You're a gov't employed Security Analyst, yet you don't mask your IP? :x
<regeya> release schedules are great I suppose when you control every aspect of a dev cycle
<g14> hybrid_goth, I didn't say I was a Security Analyst
<pablo928> tritium: are you a hoosier too?
<g14> sorry, veritas
<hybrid_goth> Berkely b/c of BSD and MIT for all the hackin
<IIIEars> can you do that? - set HIDE ALL does nothing
<tritium> pablo928, only for a few more months, then it's back to New Mexico, where I'm from
<g14> veritas, I'm a network admin. "penetration testing" is part of securing a network
<tritium> g14, but I did my undergrad at Notre Dame.  Go Irish!
<veritas> g14: agreed. :)
<JDahl> tritium, what topic are you working on? I'm a post.doc. at UCLAs EE dept working on convex optimization
* hybrid_goth sighs
<g14> tritium, nice
<pablo928> tritium: my "uncle" was a profesor of mathematics for many years at purdue
<IIIEars> hm - How do you mask your ip address?
<veritas> tritium: Where ya' at now, and what are studying in grad school?
<IIIEars> easy question no?
<tritium> JDahl, Comm. & Signal Processing.  My dissertation is in the area of radar detection.
<veritas> Convex optimization... Post Doc? Wow, sounds like you must be loaded :P
<g14> IIIEars, disable all ports on your computer. I'm pretty sure ubuntu does this by default
<Lafitte-> anyone know how to disable a touchpad on a laptop if a mouse plugged in ?
<veritas> Lafitte-: Why would you want to? :x
<hybrid_goth> g14: yes it does nmap 127.0.0.1 and all you get is active ports
<tritium> pablo928, cool.  They have a good math dept. here too.  Prof. Neugebauer teaches a mean Measure Theory course.
<capi> Lafitte, Put duck tape over it... low tech.
<Lafitte-> veritas,  because  i have a 3lb laptop   super small  and i always hit the pad and relocate the cursor
<IIIEars> now i -am- lost - lol - disable *all* ports? - huh?
<g14> hybrid_goth, 127.0.0.1 is loopback. Try doing it again on your public ip
<veritas> Lafitte-: Ah :)
<phxguy> anyone here familiar with kxdocker?
<veritas> Lafitte-: Mine's 4.1, and I never do :P
<Lafitte-> veritas,  the laptop has an on off switch for it  if windows is running
<pablo928> tritium: my uncle was prof. gutzwiller
<Thirsteh> Nowadays, monitors will display the blue screen "Invalid Resolution ~ Hertz" when you try to run in a refresh rate higher than the monitor can handle, right?
<tritium> pablo928, ah, cool :)
<Lafitte-> i plug a little mouse in  always
<hybrid_goth> g14: it should do the same eh?
<tritium> JDahl, where did you do your PhD?
<g14> hybrid_goth, no probably not
<Thirsteh> Yeah, they will, nvm.
<hybrid_goth> ok
<JDahl> tritium, in Denmark
<tritium> JDahl, ah, cool.
<JDahl> (I am Danish)
<pablo928> tritium: i say my uncle, but he was married to my father's cousin
<Lafitte-> veritas,  or     how i turn off taps ?
<Thirsteh> JDahl, Tuborg ;)
<veritas> Lafitte-: No idea, sorry bro :(
<Lafitte-> veritas,  that would make it 90% better
<hybrid_goth> whats the unix equal to ipconfig
<tritium> pablo928, gotcha.
<Thirsteh> JDahl, you don't live in Denmark?
<g14> hybrid_goth, ifconfig
<Lafitte-> i know   tpconfig can  but it wouldnt install
<IIIEars> Microsoft promises no more "Blue Screen of Death" BSOD for longhorn
<JDahl> Thirsteh, pfft... I'd rather drink my own urin
<Thirsteh> JDahl, lmao.
<JDahl> Thirsteh, no, I work and live in LA
<veritas> Lafitte-: In Windows I have software for that, as well. No idea for Linux
<IIIEars> they are using a new color RED - lol
<Thirsteh> JDahl, nice. Good job :)
<pablo928> tritium: i believe there's an endowment in his name at purdue
<veritas> IIIEars: I read there's still BSODs, just RSODs for really serious errors.
<Thirsteh> JDahl, starting on my International Bachelorship after the summer holidays, so maybe I'll be joining you ;)
<tritium> pablo928, I'll check into it
<veritas> JDahl: Yearly salary? :D
<pablo928> tritium: do that, please, and let me know
<Lafitte-> veritas,  i got it  :)
<JDahl> veritas, not that big... at least not as high as in industry
<veritas> I feel really younge all of assuden. I'm the only one who isn't in colelge yet.
<veritas> Lafitte-: Congrats, how?
<hybrid_goth> g14: ah. nmap 127.0.0.1 shows more ports
<Thirsteh> veritas, I wasn't 2 years ago either :P
<veritas> <------ 17
<tritium> pablo928, there's a Gutzwiller mentioned here: http://news.uns.purdue.edu/html3month/020715.H.Higgins.civilscls.html
<pablo928> veritas: if it heps i'm 52 and i'm a newbie to linux
<hybrid_goth> <-------- 14
<g14> hybrid_goth, 127.0.0.1 is loopback. On every network card in the world, 127.0.0.1 will access itsself
<veritas> pablo928: Hahhaha, awesome man
<regeya> I was in college a few years ago
<pablo928> veritas: helps that is
<hybrid_goth> g14: i know
<karljp> hmm, rather live in LA than denmark
<regeya> southern illinois univerity: the best 6 or 7 years of your life
<hybrid_goth> g14: there is no place like 127.0.0.1
<karljp> you can keep LA, it's all yours :)
<veritas> I'm not a big LA fan
<Lafitte-> veritas,  argh    i got tpconfig  but it tells me no synaptics touchpad    rofl    thats what it is
<veritas> Howerver, drive an hour-2 down South
<capi> I'm looking to update an old box, ~4GB, PentiumII, Win. Mostly for expirementing, i want to make it a bit more Ubuntu friendly, so maybe change the Bus and definetly add memory. Anyone know some good sites with information on how to do stuff like that, mainly how to tell what your computer can handle. Making things work nicely together.
<veritas> and you're in my loal town :D
<veritas> Lafitte-: That's mine too
<pablo928> karljp; l.a., been ther, done that
<veritas> You wouldn't happen to own a 700m?
<IIIEars> capi - pick up an inexpensive new computer they can be had for less than $200 - great for webservers/NAS
<Lafitte-> im reading its a problem everywhere
<pablo928> veritas, then you're not to far from me. (I'm in yuma, az
<regeya> so is inotify working nicely in 2.6.11?
<Lafitte-> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27650.html
<hybrid_goth> anyone know of a google killer?
<veritas> pablo928: Sounds pretty far to me. I'm in Laguna Beach, CA. :P
<krazykook> now the funny thing is that the CEO of SUN calls all the GNU programmers a bunch of damn fools and idiots.....he thinks they don't know MS is stealing everything
<capi> IIIEars, I have plenty of computers. I'm really in this for the learning experience, since I haven't dabbled in hardware to much.
<g14> hybrid_goth, I just scanned you and it didn't return anything. The ubuntu firewall by default stealths all ports and denies pings
<veritas> g14: /whois showed your info
<hybrid_goth> g14: doesnt MS do that on their server
<regeya> see, the thing about buying a $200 computer is that they last like $200 computers and tend to be unusable when you're swapping h/w
<pablo928> veritas, when you consider that we're xhatting with people from all over the worl that';s next-door
<IIIEars> gl4 - point it this way am i any better off?
<shido6> regeya, unless its an xbox
<g14> veritas, I've got nothing to hide. My computer is secure. If you portscan this computer you will see an ssh server and a hula webmail server
<veritas> pablo928: True :) I find it amazing how many foreign (outside the US) folk there are - I'm learning it's more of an open source then than just Ubunt - It's refreshing, I like it :)
<g14> hybrid_goth, They block pings, yes
<brokenladder> anyone know how to get vesa working on intel extreme graphics 2?
<regeya> krazykook: if he wants to call anyone a bunch of damnfools getting ripped off by MS, he could say it about the *BSD guys, but they don't seem to mind.
<hybrid_goth> g14: so the ubuntu FW does that bu defualt?
<hybrid_goth> nice
<krazykook> krazykook: well the BSD guys are well paid by MS and Apple
<IIIEars> brokenladder - have you ried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dcraven> regeya: Or even worse, the people who buy their products.
<regeya> !
<tritium> veritas, sorry, didn't see your question above.  Did you get the answer?
<krazykook> they have always been the pimps of MS
<g14> hybrid_goth, yeah ubuntu does a few things for security. They are the first linux distro I know of that totally disables root by default and uses sudo. Thats nice
<hybrid_goth> regeya: it is b/c of the bsd liscence sucks
<g14> The windows XP tcp/ip stack is just a ripped up freebsd tcp/ip stack
<regeya> WHOO LET THE TROLLS OUT!!   WHO!  WHO-WHO WHO! WHO-WHO
<IIIEars> gl4 - and this channel gets fifty people a day asking how to renable root. - lol
<dcraven> hahaha
<hybrid_goth> g14: yes but so many people do not pick that up during installation
<brokenladder> IIIEars, absolutely
<hybrid_goth> i didnt get it at first sudo that is but i have grown to love it
<g14> IIIEars, yes it is sad that they don't understand. To keep them happy, just tell them sudo -s
<hybrid_goth> heh
<veritas> Bleh
<bob__> a python rtfm ?  is it installed by default?  is idle installed?  is it supposed to be in /etc
<veritas> in IRSII how do I set -i for my alias
<pablo928> IIIEars, i was fortunate,never having used linux before i wasn't expecting to be root
<g14> Here is how I set up sudo to pretty much ignore it: put a much of aliases in my ~/.bashrc
<IIIEars> kept a root terminal open online all the time my first week using Ununtu - sheepish grin
<g14> alias dpkg="sudo /usr/bin/dpkg"
<Marble2> Can someone help me out? I'm trying to run handbrake, and every time I run it, I get this error: handbrake: relocation error: /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.0: undefined symbol: NeAACDecOpen
<Marble2> any ideas?
<hybrid_goth> g14: i dont get it
<nate____> does gnome use gnomesu?  or what is the equivalent?
<metalsand> g14: Nice trick :)
<g14> nate____, gksudo
<nate____> g14, thanks
<Marble2> hybrid_goth: automatically use sudo when running dpkg
<b3ar1n0> Marble2 your libavcodec don't have neaacdecopen :)
<hybrid_goth> Marble2: ok now how do i do that
<Marble2> right
<metalsand> g14: What's some good reading on packetstorm?
<Marble2> b3ar1n0: how do I fix that
<g14> hybrid_goth, Everytime you open a terminal, it reads a file named .bashrc in your home directory
<metalsand> Being a newb I have no idea where to start
<g14> metalsand, all of it :) thats where I got started
<g14> metalsand, well packetstorm is pretty advanced for the most part
<metalsand> g14: Sounds good :)
<metalsand> g14: Less advanced literatuer?
<g14> metalsand, Do you have money? I'll suggest a few books for you that I have sitting behind me
<b3ar1n0> try reinstlala libavcodec and handbrake:) could be tha packet are not aligned:)
<IIIEars> << Thinks webshots is good reading?
<IIIEars> i'm new okay! - lol
<metalsand> g14: Not really, but I'm sure I'll be able to find them ;)
<ubuntuan> hello everyone
<metalsand> g14: I'm an unemployed high schoo senior. :x
* linux_galore notes there are lots of legal free Linux books on the web
<g14> metalsand, Maximum Security - A hackers guide to protecting your computer systems and networks
* hybrid_goth notes there is alot of bittorrent books on the web.... not legal
<metalsand> does IRSSI have logging options?
<g14> metalsand, Hacking Exposed 4th edition
<metalsand> ARG! How do I disable -i for my alias, I can't see people who are invis
<b3ar1n0> maximum security? simple unplug it:)
<hybrid_goth> g14: hacking like what linus did in 91 or hacking like script kiddie
<linux_galore> yeah seen them too but also Ive seen some legal first time computer book authors distributing there books
<g14> metalsand, Securing and optimizing linux, the hacking solution
<g14> hybrid_goth, thats the name of the books
<linux_galore> on bittorent
<g14> hybrid_goth, I'll look them up on amazon if you really want
<hybrid_goth> g14: but does it mean real hacking?
<IIIEars> join techrepublic's mailing list. - useful info explained in terms even a newb can understand
<linux_galore> hasnt O'Rielly just recently released a new hacking Linux book
<gp_aaron> is there anyway to remove openoffice 1.* from ubuntu?
<hybrid_goth> apt-get remove openoffice
<g14> hybrid_goth, Those books are for computer security specialists (professional hackers) and much better than anything a scriptkiddy would learn
<metalsand> gp_aaron: have you tried sudo apt-get remove openoffice?
<ubuntuan> hello can anyone hear me
<hybrid_goth> g14: ok cool i hate when ppl say hackin and think of illegal actions
<ubuntuan> how do you delete folders?
<g14> gp_aaron, open up synaptic and search for openoffice on the installed list. Then check remove
<gp_aaron> metalsand, it asks if I want to remove ubuntu-desktop and if i say no it stops removing openoffice
<Marble2> ubuntuan: rm -rf folderhere
<capi> rm -rf [foldername] 
<hybrid_goth> i love linux
<ubuntuan> thanks marble
<g14> hybrid_goth, correct. A (good) network administrator should be a computer security specialist. For short: whitehat
<linux_galore> hmm point gauss gun at hardisk....removes files
<Burgundavia> gp_aaron, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that has deps for the all default desktop things
<dcraven> gp_aaron: So say yes.
<ubuntuan> i'm starting to love
<ubuntuan> it
<metalsand> gp_aaron: It's not reallly removing ubuntu-desktop, just say yes
<linux_galore> heh heh
<gp_aaron> you sure now?
<Burgundavia> gp_aaron, you can safely remove it, just remember to reinstall it just before you upgrade
<metalsand> gp_aaron: Yes
<metalsand> gp_aaron: It's a config file, I believe. It's not x
<gp_aaron> dont want to break my install
<Burgundavia> gp_aaron, the programs are already installed
<hybrid_goth> g14: amen
<dcraven> gp_aaron: I removed mine too.
<g14> gp_aaron, nautilus is your desktop. It isn't removing nautilus
<Thirsteh> Currently instalilng World of Warcraft in Ubuntu :)
<gp_aaron> ahh
<pablo928> gp_aaron:my undewrsatanding is that ubuntu-dsktop is a meta package and you need to click yes....open office gone
<linux_galore> gp_aaron: if rm -rf wont remove it that means its a system file anyway
<Burgundavia> g14, nautilus is a file manager
<gp_aaron> i just want to drop it in favor of openoffice 2
<linux_galore> or owned by another user
<IIIEars> Thirstah -good for you.
<hybrid_goth> g14: i am not quite a hacker *yet* :P workin on it but when i am white hat :D
<Thirsteh> IIIEars, actually, yes it is.
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is surprisingly versatile
<g14> Burgundavia, nautilus also draws your desktop. Don't believe me? I can show you how to prove it
<Burgundavia> g14, no it doesn't
* hybrid_goth has C and C++ Bible C++ for dummies and more
<g14> hybrid_goth, if you don't like to read then forget being a hacker
<gp_aaron> haha
<Lafitte-> so who knows how to change the welcome screen    i would like to select a different screen to log in
<Thirsteh> If you don't like to read, why the hell are you here? ;)
<linux_galore> ru nautilus while in the KDE desktop.......whole bloody desktop changes
<gp_aaron> g14, isn't the gnome desktop like macosx where finder draws the desktop?
<linux_galore> run*
<Burgundavia> Lafitte-, system-->admin--?login screen setup
<hybrid_goth> g14: i have read so many tutorials heh. i have been called a hacker by many but _I_ dont think i am
<Thirsteh> Lafitte-, System->Administration->Setup Login Screen (or similar)
<g14> Burgundavia, ok since you know everything about nautilus... open up a terminal and type killall nautilus. Notice how your icons disappear and then reappear
<IIIEars> just happy to have something i can connect with that doesn't need a heap of life support apps and monthly reinstallation.
<Burgundavia> the "desktop" a whole lot of pieces tied together
<Lafitte-> Burgundavia, heheh    ya think
<g14> Burgundavia, it is because nautilus controls them
<brokenladder> okay, i can accept that my screen resolution can't get any better with intel extreme graphics in linux.  but how can i make the size of things on the screen more normal?
<Thirsteh> hybrid_goth, do you know what nmap is?
<Lafitte-> im lamah now  grin
<hybrid_goth> Thirsteh: yep
<Burgundavia> g14, that is because the desktop folder is part of nautilus
<ubuntuan> i'm outtie
<brokenladder> the size of the screen should be independent of the resolution as long as x can detect my monitor's size.
<Marble2> nautilus fucking sucks
<dphase> gl4, that isn't the desktop it is a virtual root
<ubuntuan> gotta go tinker with ubuntu again
<Marble2> no offense to any nautilus devs here
<Thirsteh> hybrid_goth, okay, you're not completely useless then, I guess :P
<Marble2> but damn
<brokenladder> no it doesn't.  it's no beos tracker, but it's decent.
<g14> Burgundavia, You are totally oblivious to what I'm saying
<hybrid_goth> Thirsteh: heh
<metalsand> Speaking of what controls your deskto
<metalsand> p
<IIIEars> brokenladder - what did you say your resolution/vid ram was?
<metalsand> What's the gnome panel editing program?
<Thirsteh> brokenladder, it's probably not the graphics card, for me, I had to reconfigure my monitor settings to allow X to use a higher refresh rate and resolution
<brokenladder> i have 64mb video ram
<Lafitte-> Burgundavia, thanks     now to hunt down a new theme
<Burgundavia> g14, it depends on what you call the "desktop", and whether you include the panel
<g14> Burgundavia, install xfce4 and login to it instead of gnome. They open up a terminal and type nautilus -n or --no-default-window
<brokenladder> i configured it in bios.  it just used shared memory
<gp_aaron> like for the menu? metalsand
<hybrid_goth> Thirsteh: i have nmap
<g14> Burgundavia, the panel is not the desktop
<brokenladder> Thirsteh, you don't say?!
<brokenladder> but i set my monitor settings to exactly what they are.
<Predius> Guys, could anyone help me set up php support for apache?
<Burgundavia> Lafitte-, www.gnome-look.org
<Burgundavia> g14, to your average user it is
<g14> Burgundavia, if you do that, you will notice that the background image is drawn and that the gnome icons are put on the desktop
<dphase> gl4, you're using the wrong terminology.  what your speaking of is the root window, and nautilus uses a virtual root window.
<Thirsteh> brokenladder, in Gnome->Settings->Screen Resolution - Can you select the resolution/refresh rate that you could in Windows?
<IIIEars> brokenladder - unless you are using a very old card with only a couple of megs of ram you should get 800x600
<fortran01> who are the founders of Google?
<brokenladder> Thirsteh, no.
<brokenladder> larry page
<Marble2> Predius: #apache
<Thirsteh> fortran01, Google are the founders of Google.
<gp_aaron> fortran01, me
<brokenladder> sergey brin
<g14> dphase, yes. root window == desktop
<MuStR> gl4: can I use some of your time?
<Burgundavia> fortran01, sergey brin and some other guy
<Thirsteh> fortran01, Sergey Brin or something is the original "Hey, I have an idea"-man, and there was another guy too
<brokenladder> i've driven by google's hq
<IIIEars> likely you will get 1024x768
<Thirsteh> Burgundavia, you always say what I'm about to say, before I say it :P
<hybrid_goth> fortran01: the other guy is larry sumthing
* brokenladder looks at the golden gate bridge and loves san francisco
<fortran01> larry page
<dphase> your desktop is more than a root window
<fortran01> ?
<hybrid_goth> fortran01: try twodads.tk
<Predius> Marble2, I've done it in other distros, but after I do the apt-getting, it doesn't work, strangely.
<brokenladder> Thirsteh, larry page?
<Burgundavia> Thirsteh, fools seldom differ
<g14> dphase, really? what about window managers like openbox
<Thirsteh> brokenladder, yeah, I think so, sounds familiar.
<hybrid_goth> brokenladder: is the hq big?
<Thirsteh> Burgundavia, yeah, we're retards, for sure.
<brokenladder> those are the two guys.
<dphase> gl4, what about it
<g14> dphase: There is no "panel" there is no start menu. Yet no one would say it doesn't have a desktop
<brokenladder> uh..it's like a regular building in an office park a few blocks for shoreline amphitheater.
<brokenladder> like one or two stories tall.
<brokenladder> i know a guy who works there.
<hybrid_goth> lol
<krazykook> but well you can't prove anything even though the evidence is everywhere....like lives for linux before MS even had dvd authoring or....the .au sound files before MS even had wav files...and so on
* g14 loves to debate and loves it even more when he can find someone to prove him wrong
<dphase> the term desktop generally refers to the combination of apps used in your environment
<dphase> a visual shell
<MuStR> gl4: question
<bitsmash> how do i install java quick and painlessly
<MuStR> bah
<MuStR> *g14
<g14> bitsmash, use the ubuntu addon cd
<dphase> window manager + session manager + panel if need + file manager if needed
<MuStR> g14: how do I mount my swap?
<IIIEars> lol - PARC - will be mentioned soon i just feel it.
* hybrid_goth loves to debate has been known to debate with a brick wall
<krazykook> so well you just can't prove anything...you just get called insane
<g14> dphase, That is desktop environment DE. Not desktop. Now you are using the wrong terminology
* hybrid_goth and was sober
<bitsmash> g14: why another cd?
<krazykook> all the evidence means nothing...people can't even prove that God exists or that they exist.
<sushiboo> hello everybody. I just got Ubuntu CDs in the mail today. (Version 5.04 for Intel x86) and I have some questions. May I pose a few questions in this chatroom?
<g14> bitsmash, because it will easily do ita ll for you
<bitsmash> g14: i cant just use the apt sources?
<hybrid_goth> krazykook: did god create man or did man create god
<hybrid_goth> sushiboo: yep
<krazykook> hybrid_goth: interesting dilemma
<IIIEars> sushiboo - sure, jump right in we don't bite. and if gl4 bites you at least he has all his shots
<Burgundavia> sushiboo, shoot
<hybrid_goth> krazykook: i say the second b/c we limit god
<sushiboo> Thank you! I am currently running a WinXP only computer. AT this time, there is no Linux OS on my system.
<g14> MuStR,  replace hda2 with whatever your swap partition is in your /etc/fstab file: /dev/hda2       none            swap    sw              0       0
<hybrid_goth> sushiboo: its ok not every1 can be perfect
<g14> MuStR, just put tabs between everything
<sushiboo> I tried the INstall CD. And I got as far as the partitioning stage. In other words, I think I'm having problems in the partitioning stage of the installation process.
<sushiboo> I have a 40 GB harddrive.
<sushiboo> It's all in, um, the NTFS file format.
<krazykook> i think the truth is that the intellectual endeavors are all full of crooks
<MuStR> g14: my swap is hda6....
<hybrid_goth> he
<krazykook> they try to rob from the poor and give to the rich
<b3ar1n0> hda2=hda2 Mustr:)
<b3ar1n0> hda2=hda6 Mustr:)
<MuStR> rgr
<g14> MuStR: yep
<krazykook> just look at student tuitions so the rich tenured professors can make even more money
<hybrid_goth> lol
<krazykook> they are all robbing from the poor to give to the rich
<Burgundavia> sushiboo, you need to shrink the ntfs with something like partition magic and then install Ubuntu in the remaining space
<IIIEars> sushiboo - if you make a mistake installing Ubuntu do you have you backed up all of your important files in windows/
<b3ar1n0> or buy another hd:)
<sushiboo> When I tried the "automatic partitioning" option, it said it doesn't work. There was no free space. I want to keep my WinXP.
<sushiboo> IIIEARs, I have not installed UBuntu yet. I aborted the installation process before I went further.
<hybrid_goth> sushiboo: i believe to dual boot you got to go expert mode
<hybrid_goth> correct me if i am wrong yall
<b3ar1n0> you can try livecd:)
<sushiboo> You mean Expert Mode for Partitioning?
<b3ar1n0> sunshiboo:)
<MuStR> I'm going to assume I have to reboot
<hybrid_goth> sushiboo: not 100% but maybe
<IIIEars> sushiboo - i would use gparted or qtparted (both free partition magic equals) or buy a second hardrive - many are less than $75
<metalsand> Can someone please explain how to set mode -i from my alias in IRSSI so I can see my nick?
<Burgundavia> sushiboo, unfortunately, currently the installer doesn't do it for you. You need a 3rd party tool
<sushiboo> Is that so burgundavia?
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: what about /mode +o
<Burgundavia> sushiboo, yep, either paritionmagic or the gparted suggested
<metalsand> test
<tritium> ajmitch_, ping
<metalsand> Nope.
<tritium> hybrid_goth, that's for ops
<hybrid_goth> well idk
<MuStR> does anyone know how to change the default window manager set in gdm?
<linux_galore> o0 ( just miss read that as pervert mode )
<hybrid_goth> oh yes heh
<sushiboo> okay, so  paritionmagic or the gparted are freeware (or at least shareware) for WinXP, is this correct?
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: /help mode
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: or /help
<Burgundavia> sushiboo, paritionmagic is not freeware, but runs on windows
<Burgundavia> sushiboo, gparted runs on linux only. I suggest you get a knoppix live cd, as it will contain g or qtparted
<K_Dallas> since i have found systemrescueCD, i am no more using partitionmagic
<sushiboo> is there a free/shareware program for partitioning my Windows harddrive ?
<K_Dallas> Burgundavia, systemrescueCD is smaller and bootable
<sushiboo> ... that I download from the internet?
<brokenladder> somehow my xorg.conf has no lines about vert and horz refresh rate,  can someone paste those and tell me where they go?
<K_Dallas> sushiboo, yes, read above
<IIIEars> partition magic is a bit pricey if you are going to buy a proprietory application check out some of symantecs offerings - they frequently offer rebates to lower the price
<brokenladder> i know the right values.
<Burgundavia> K_Dallas, sure that too
<super_dude2> how do you get mplayer to do the gnome mode?
<hybrid_goth> there is now way to ssh to a xp box is there?
<dcraven> hehehe.. Remember shareware and freeware?
<hybrid_goth> lol
<hybrid_goth> dcraven: barely
<dcraven> Man that was annoying...
<hybrid_goth> dcraven: yes all the adware
<IIIEars> sushiboo - yes qtparted and gparted are free - though they are usually offered as part of a live linux CD - are you using dial up?
* hybrid_goth shudders
<linux_galore> actually qtparted and diskdrake are open source GPL... I often use PClinuxOS live cd with diskdrake to partition a hardisk total no brainer and easy for newbies.. diskdrake is very much like partition magic but with lots more Unix FS supported
<b3ar1n0> hybrid_goth yes :)
<dcraven> Not to mention drive lettering.. I still don't know what that was all about.
<linux_galore> fs = file systems
<hybrid_goth> lol
<K_Dallas> systemrescueCD is about 140MB
<IIIEars> nice tip K-Dallas :)
<hybrid_goth> dcraven: networking windows is horrid
<Enfer_Singe> hey, is there a way to boot the ubuntu live cd without loading a gui?
<Lafitte-> what format do i need to add themes ?
<hybrid_goth> exspecially wifi
<K_Dallas> it supports FAT, NTFS, Ext, Reiserfs, BSD, and ..., viva opensource ;)
<sushiboo> I'm on broadband, but I don't have a CD-rom burner, only a Cd-rom reader. IS there a free/shareware Partitioning program for Windows XP that I can download from the net, and that would allow me to partition my hard drive from the hard drive (not from CD-rom)?
<hybrid_goth> Enfer_Singe: you can load it then sudo shutdown now and it should take you to a terminal
<linux_galore> Im suprised the ubuntu people dont just fork diskdrake (its gtk based) and use it with ubuntu
<linux_galore> on the install
<sushiboo> i checked out the websites of qparted and gparted. Looks like they are for linux.
<IIIEars> buying a second HD is a good choice they are about the same price as many retail tools and you will have a lot of extra file space
<hybrid_goth> i wish gentoo would have a partitioner like ubuntu so i could dual boot it
<g14> hybrid_goth, so your 14 and playing with linux?
<linux_galore> sushiboo: you can partition a hardisk with a live CD you know
<Enfer_Singe> hybrid_goth, well, would I have to be in gnome first to do that?  I am asking because I wanted to use a live cd on an old computer that is only 400 mhz and I am not sure how well gnome or kde would work on there
<sushiboo> Ummm. At this time, I don't think I have any plans to buy another HD, as my 40 GB hard drive is fine.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ajmitch_
<hybrid_goth> g14: yep
<sushiboo> Linux_galore, do you mean with the Ubunut Live CD?
<b3ar1n0> sushiboo from smae hardi disk not possible i think:)
<hybrid_goth> Enfer_Singe: it should be fine for that short time
<hybrid_goth> g14: i have used linux for about a year
<linux_galore> sushiboo: I havent tried Ubuntu live but there are lots of live CD's like knoppix and PClinuxOS with graphical partitioning tools
<K_Dallas> sushiboo, may i ask what kind of partitioning you need to do?
<Enfer_Singe> hybrid_goth, alright, Ill try it, thanks
<hybrid_goth> forst tried it when i was 12. but it was mdk and i hated it. too windowsy
<brokenladder> oh yes!!
<b3ar1n0> shrink an ntfs partition k_dallas:)
<brokenladder> it finally finally works!!!
<hybrid_goth> EfaistOs: np
<g14> hybrid_goth, wow! I wish I got into linux that early. I have been using computers since I was 9, but I've only been using linux off and on for about 8 years
<K_Dallas> i see
<K_Dallas> b3ar1n0, doesnt WinXP do that?
<brokenladder> i have no idea why this was so hard.
<IIIEars> sushiboo - i am new to linux and had trouble reconfiguring the grub boot loader to dua boot when Ubuntu didn't set it up correctly - lilo is worse.
<brokenladder> wonderful.
<hybrid_goth> g14: thank god for techtv and ibm
* brokenladder jumps for joy
<b3ar1n0> k_dallas no without lose data:)
<K_Dallas> lol
<g14> hybrid_goth, the screensavers :) too bad it's off now
<K_Dallas> i never had problems with XP disk partitioner
<brokenladder> why the heck does changing your resolution change the size of the objects on the screen, like menubars and text?  it shouldn't do that.
<hybrid_goth> g14: yup have you seen twit?
<metalsand> God damn G4
<hybrid_goth> g14: twit pwns
<IIIEars> the original host leo laporte was the best.
<g14> hybrid_goth, I've been kinda busy lately
<metalsand> Screen saves was awesome...
<MuStR> ahhhhhhhhhh I have swap space. thanks, g14.
<calc> brokenladder: probably dpi isn't set right
<linux_galore> Im sure there is a graphical grub/lilo config tool ....... I know kde 3.4 has on in kcontrol
<dcraven> brokenladder: what should it do instead?
<hybrid_goth> metalsand: i second that
<g14> MuStR, no problem
<calc> brokenladder: or the apps don't handle dpi properly
<linux_galore> wonder if there is a gtk one
<calc> dcraven: should be the same size with better resolution
<calc> dcraven: eg 72dpi vs 100dpi
<linux_galore> <-- so used to using vi to edit his grub.conf/lilo.conf file
<hybrid_goth> g14: ah well when you have a few hrs yes hrs check it out it has patrick leo kevin yoshi and robert
<IIIEars> brokenladder - how much ram in your video card?
<brokenladder> uhh...like 64mb
<brokenladder> there was no vsync and rsync in xorg.conf
<calc> brokenladder: i don't know if gnome/kde uses dpi for setting sizes of menu bars, etc
<brokenladder> bizarre
<calc> brokenladder: i think it only uses it for fonts
<bdmp> I have  a question.  I am running kubuntu, but I did "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop " so basically I am running Ubuntu now.  The problem I was having is that automount in Kubuntu wasn't working, but it is working in Gnome now.  It's working but I don't have permissions to delete or anything. How do I change that?
<sushiboo> Yes, you see I am currently running a WinXP computer. I'd like to install Ubuntu alongside WinXP, but the partitiioting program that comes on the Ubuntu Install CD does not seem to be able to this automatically. The partitioning program on the Ubuntu Install CD seems to be good only if you want to delete everything from the hard drive (including WinXP), and start from scratch.
<sushiboo> That's why I'm looking for a partioning program that I can run (maybe from Windows) before running the installation of Ubuntu.
<Thirsteh> Does anyone here know if this is valid in /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc ? : options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1    - Not the option itself, but is making an "option" in that file after the nvidia alias allowable, will it work?
<calc> sushiboo: partition magic should do it, isn't free though
<hybrid_goth> bdmp: have you tried usin sudo
<IIIEars> Squeak!$%^&*THUD^% - just fell outta my chair - the intel card you have will do 1024x768 AT LEAST - trust me on this
<calc> sushiboo: also parted can resize and is open source
<bdmp> but I want to use the GUI
<b3ar1n0> no it is commercial:)
<calc> sushiboo: so you can probably find something like qtparted or gparted on a bootable medium
<linux_galore> bdmp: sudo rm -rf filename
<n3m3s1s> what is the command for see "my proccesus" plz
<Thirsteh> sushiboo, you can download Mandriva Linux, it can resize your NTFS partition, then after it has done that, just quit setup and install Ubuntu (REMEMBER TO DEFRAGMENT YOUR WINDOWS DRIVE FIRST!!!)
<Enfer_Singe> hybrid_goth, how exactly do you even do a sudp shutdown?
<g14> linux_galore, http://grubconf.sourceforge.net/
<hybrid_goth> bdmp: lazy arent we use synaptic/kynaptic
<Thirsteh> sushiboo, it's critical that you defragment your windows drive(s) first, or Windows may be unbootable after the installation of Ubuntu
<bdmp> what does that mean?
<IIIEars> brokenladder - keep experimenting with the settings using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - okay?
<calc> Thirsteh: does that use parted?
<hybrid_goth> Enfer_Singe: you type sudo shutdown now then it takes you to cli
<sushiboo> okay., I'll remember to defrag my drive first.
<krazykook> hybrid_goth: gentoo does have a partitioner....but it takes days to do a stage 1 install
<bdmp> yse it for what?
<Enfer_Singe> alright
<metalsand> Applications --> system tools --> system monitor, n3m3s1s
<hybrid_goth> krazykook: hmm
<twobitsprite> so... I followed all the steps for DVD playback and Codecs, etc from ubuntuguide.org... and still can't get DivX AVI's to play....
<linux_galore> g14: nice
<Thirsteh> calc, not sure, I've heard it should be something they made by themselves, I haven't seen such an option in other Linux distribution installers.
<sushiboo> Now, is the name of the free Windows partitioning program "also parted" or "parted"?
<twobitsprite> mplayer just freezes
<krazykook> hybrid_goth: even on a fast processor
<calc> sushiboo: partition magic will handle that automatically for you as well, but is commercial software
<bdmp> I have no idea what you guys mean
<n3m3s1s> thx
<hybrid_goth> krazykook: i am not on a fast processor i have a G3
<calc> Thirsteh: ok, i tried using parted before and i couldn't make it boot w2k afterwards it told me it couldn't find ntloader
<g14> linux_galore, They have something like that written in python they are trying to get included into breezy that I can't find atm
<Thirsteh> G3's=300mhz+ :P
<krazykook> hybrid_goth: well i don't know the specs on a g3...so i cannot say but a p4 takes a few days to set up from stage 1
<sushiboo> calc, call me frugal, but I don't want to pay for any more software. I'm looking for free/shareware.
<Thirsteh> calc, yes, that's what happens when you don't defragment the Windows drive(s) first... It sucks, I've tried it.
<hybrid_goth> Thirsteh: no try 600-1.0gh
<linux_galore> twobitsprite: did you install libavi
<Thirsteh> sushiboo, did you see what I wrote? :)
<calc> sushiboo: yea, freeware seems to be somewhat iffy in being able to handle ntfs since microsoft keeps changing it
<krazykook> hybrid_goth: but it depends on what you want to do
<hybrid_goth> yea
<hybrid_goth> Thirsteh: o i c what you said
<b3ar1n0> sunshiboo try this:) http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/
<hybrid_goth> didnt see the +
* calc bbl
<n3m3s1s> i have a little problem with my daemon , when i start my computer, ubuntu has not start automaticly i must type : startx , can you help me ?
<krazykook> hybrid_goth: the gentoo people are deeply concerned with getting good compilable code that they can steal and sell as an MS product
<sushiboo> thirsteh, yes, you said "defrag drive first." Is this what you were referring to?
<bdmp> Linux_galore: sudo rm -rf filename what does that command do?
<brokenladder> thank you guys soooo much for helping me get my resolution working.
<brokenladder> yayyyyy
<twobitsprite> linux_galore, E: Couldn't find package libavi
<krazykook> hybrid_goth: it all depends on what it is you want to do
<brokenladder> is it a bad idea to copy the gnome settings from my old ubuntu system to this one?
<linux_galore> g14: yeah as ubuntu gets used more and more by first timers apps like that need to be added
<brokenladder> is that asking for trouble?
<hybrid_goth> krazykook: i wanna try a source distro
<Thirsteh> sushiboo, uhm, did you read the first part of the line? :P
<hybrid_goth> after gentoo i plan to try lfs
<Thirsteh> hybrid_goth, try Gentoo then.
<krazykook> hybrid_goth: well for source there is slackware and gentoo and linux from scratch
<sushiboo> please tell me what I may have missed.
<krazykook> hybrid_goth: they are quite careful about things
<hybrid_goth> Thirsteh: thats what i plan on as soon as i can figure how to dual boot it with ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> krazykook: i have heard
<sushiboo> I checked out http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/downloads.html. now is there something that I need?
<IIIEars> sushiboo - if you decide a retail solution is right check out symantecs  get one of the combination packages - they are a good value and very easy to use. - though system rescue CD sounds pretty good free and only 140 megs
<n3m3s1s> i have a little problem with my daemon , when i start my computer, ubuntu has not start automaticly i must type : startx , can you help me ?
<krazykook> hybrid_goth: but if you just want a fast install to see what linux can do today...well just get a hoary cd
<b3ar1n0> yes e livecd linux distro with this tools :)
<_nate> does windows media player 9 for OSX work on linux?  has anyone tested it?
<hybrid_goth> krazykook: i *have* hoary
<bdmp> hybrid_goth bdmp: lazy arent we use synaptic/kynaptic What is this in refrence to? I don't understand?
<hybrid_goth> _nateL prolly wine
<krazykook> hybrid_goth: well ok you can look around at all the uninstalled packages in synaptic to get an idea of what linux can do today
<sushiboo> thirsteh, if you are referring to your advice to get mandriva, the problem is I don't have a cdburner!
<linux_galore> twobitsprite: try installing avifile-player  that should install the other stuff......you might not have a good repository though so it might be missing
<hybrid_goth> bdmp: you dont want to use the terminal so use synaptic/kynaptic: do you know what that is?
<_nate> hybrid_goth: nah, the one for OSX is for a unix-based system, just wondering if anyone has gotten it to work on linux
<Thirsteh> sushiboo, oh, lol. :(
<bdmp> for what?
<IIIEars> synaptic is a safety net until you learn the power of apt-get
<Thirsteh> Nice, I've unmounted a CD, but I can't eject it at all :D
<bdmp> did you read my question?
<hybrid_goth> _nate: oh no it is ppc
<g14> linux_galore, Breezy is going to be awesome if they reach 1/2 of the goals here: http://tinyurl.com/b32g8
<hybrid_goth> krazykook: why are you telling me this?
<bdmp> I don't have permissions on auto mount usb
<_nate> hybrid_goth: so if I had yellow-dog on a mac i could install it?
<krazykook> g14..well if they get the source cleaned up and consistent where everything compiles properly it will be a much better product
<n3m3s1s> what is the command for update all ? apt-cache install update?
<hybrid_goth> _nate: maybe
<_nate> hybrid_goth: and does it really matter?
<g14> _nate, the binary executable type of linux and OSX are different
<sushiboo> So let me ask again: is there no way for me to have the Ubuntu INstall CD partition my Harddriive in such a way that my WinXP stuff is kept safe (not deleted)?
<_nate> g14: ahhhh
<_nate> sushiboo: sure
<hybrid_goth> i havent been succesfull with it and ydl sux ubuntu ppc is better and MPlayer out beats wm9+
<b3ar1n0> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade n3m3s1s:)
<sushiboo> but how?
<Stereo> hello chaps
<g14> _nate: linux uses ELF or a.out of the older stuff and OSX uses MACH-O or something mac proprietary like that
<n3m3s1s> thx b3ar1n0
<krazykook> i see a hoary dvd.iso.torrent.....but i don't see any seeds
<g14> krazykook, thats why they have till october to clean it up
<_nate> g14: ahh, good info, thanks
<Stereo> I'd like to download ubuntu-5.04-dvd-powerpc.iso , but all I can find is  ubuntu-5.04-dvd-powerpc.iso.torrent. My uni's firewall prohibits bittorrent. amI screwed?
<bdmp> hybrid_goth: I don't have permissions on my automount usb. How do I fix that that?  Can I fix that with synaptic?
<IIIEars> sushiboo - yes but you will need to edit the "grub" boot loader if ubuntu doesn't find all of your partitions
<linux_galore> g14: with the graphical installer they can pick and choose lots of GPL stuff already out there
<krazykook> Stereo: yes you are screwed....the universities are the pimps of MS
<sushiboo> there is currently only one partition on my hard drive: the one for WinXP (C: drive)
<g14> linux_galore, the 2 best are anaconda or yast
<IIIEars> sushiboo - print out a howto on grub before you begin.
<krazykook> Stereo: they don't want anybody to use azureus to get a linux copy
<hybrid_goth> bdmp: open the command line it wont bite
<g14> bdmp, It is pretty easy to fix
<metalsand> g14: My internal card is connected to my network
<linux_galore> g14: naaaw Mandrake installer kills em all...used anaconda and yast dont get near Mandrakes installer for simplicity
<MuStR> anyone know how to change the default window manager in gdm?
<sushiboo> why do I need to learn about grub? Is grub about partitioning?
<MuStR> :\
<Thirsteh> rofl I can't eject my CD :(
<bdmp> I am not afraid to use the command line, but I like the gui too
<krazykook> Stereo: lots of uni's are forcing students to pay throught the nose for MS....so they can feel good about their crooked shit
<brokenladder> you guys all know how to set metacity to do wireframe move/resize right?  and make nautilus have  classic behavior yeah?
<g14> linux_galore, but is the mdk installer gpl? I'm not sure if it is
<bdmp> so I would like to do things in the gui
<linux_galore> g14: all GPL
<Stereo> krazykook: aye. Especially this one.
<Stereo> oh, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ is what I was looking for!
<bdmp> not have to do everything in the command line
<Stereo> hurrah!
<Thirsteh> Guess I gotta reboot to eject the CD, lol
<IIIEars> susiboo - when you switch your computer on the bios hands a command to grub for dual booting
<g14> Thirsteh, did you try right clicking on it and hitting eject?
<linux_galore> g14: the mandrake free CD/DVD is 100% GPL no proprietry stuff at all that also includes the installer
<bdmp> g14:if it is easy to fix, how do I do it?
<Thirsteh> lol
<MuStR> anyone know how to change the default window manager in gdm?
<hybrid_goth> g14: networkmagic looks nice
<Thirsteh> gl4, .....yes.
<Lafitte-> sweet    im almost all set
<Thirsteh> gl4, I/O error, I can't even press the eject button on my cdrom
<Thirsteh> I'm talking about the eject button on the actual drive
<k4rp0r> :D
<Lafitte-> kelw   i fixed taps
<k4rp0r> lol
<g14> bdmp, open up a terminal. mount -o,user=bdmp,remount /media/mountpoint
<Lafitte-> turned the suckers off
<g14> bdmp, where bdmp is your linux username and mountpoint is where it is mounted
<linux_galore> Thirsteh: if you cant eject it that means an app has locked it
<Thirsteh> linux_galore, no, it doesn't, it's unmounted.
<bdmp> g14: will the permissions be like that everytime I auto mount it after that?
<hybrid_goth> dcraven: have you seen xandos? it mocks windows right down to the lettered drive like you were speakin of
<g14> No, you need to add a line for it in your /etc/fstab with defaults,user
<linux_galore> Thirsteh: so you did umount /dev/cdrom
<g14> brokenladder, you want nautilus to have browsermode?
<linux_galore> Thirsteh: type  eject
<Thirsteh> linux_galore, lol :P
<IIIEars> hybrid_goth - Bill Gates likely has lawyers ready to defend "The Look and Feel" of windows
<hybrid_goth> lol
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: aqua is copyrighted by apple
<bdmp> g14: so I want it to be editable from the gui everytime I auto mount. How do I do that?
<Lafitte-> anyone  have a ricoh card reader built in laptop working ?    mine doesnt
<Thirsteh> linux_galore, I'm not stupid, it's an I/O error. There's nothing that will make my CD drive eject. And no, 'eject -r' doesn't work, neither does forcefully unmount it, cause it's mountable and unmountable, but not ejectable.
<Thirsteh> Gonna reboot to fix it. brb.
<g14> bdmp, what folder is it mounted on?
<linux_galore> Thirsteh: do you have a master reset on the drive....usually a small hole on the front
<hybrid_goth> brb
<krazykook> hybrid_goth: but anyway just so you understand the uni's are deeply invested in the concept of intellectual property so they choose to be the pimps of MS
<metalsand> g14: While my PCMCIA card is RFmoning in kismet, and I'm getting 5pkts/s
<metalsand> g14: To crack WEP it'd take hours.
<bdmp> g14: /media
<g14> metalsand: your problem is that it is pcmcia
<Lafitte-> hole in front of cd rom ???     not a reset    thats an open the drive bay hole     rofl
<linux_galore> lol dont have to reboot just poke a tooth pick on the master reset hole on the front of the drive
<krazykook> hybrid_goth: along with the politicians who don't like anything that even resembles a communistic nature
<IIIEars> metalsand are you the teror of your neighborhood? - lol
<g14> bdmp: media is the main folder, what is the subfolder? You can find it with the mount command: type mount | grep media
<linux_galore> no most cdroms/dvd (mine included) have a small hole in the front and behind that is a switch that resets the firmware
<IIIEars> a new OS hasn't helped my spelling at all - grin
<g14> IIIEars, you can use gaim for irc, it does spellcheck ;)
<IIIEars> lol
<krazykook> but the problem is that they have become deeply invested in the concept of intellectual property and therefore have a very disturbed and perverted mentality
<hybrid_goth> lol
<linux_galore> <-- on gaim
<hybrid_goth> <---- irssi
<linux_galore> love the spell checking
<Thirsteh> Now that sound multiplexing works, next step for Linux revolution should be being able to unmount and eject CD's no matter how many chinese script kiddies are r00ting your box and using it.
<linux_galore> lol
<IIIEars> gl4 - can i mask my IP address here without using an external proxy server?
<k4rp0r> lol
<tritium> Good night, everyone.
<linux_galore> Ive got 4 CD/DVD drives on this system all work fine
<bdmp> g14: /media/sdcard1gig
<hybrid_goth> tritium: good nite
<g14> IIIEars, the default ubuntu firewall will close all ports and deny access
<linux_galore> (all burners too)
<hybrid_goth> linux_galore: change your name to input_galore
<Thirsteh> gl4, Firestarter?
<g14> bdmp, ok now what device is that. It should start with /dev
<linux_galore> lol
<hybrid_goth> ;)
<g14> Thirsteh, thats what I use for easy firewall configuration
<Thirsteh> gl4, Firestarter doesn't do that by default, but it's easy to configure.
<linux_galore> hybrid_goth: naaw I keep buying bigger and bigger hardisks and i need bigger an bigger backup formats
<g14> Thirsteh, but I like to enable and disable lots of ports
<Thirsteh> me too
<Thirsteh> Too bad you can't make it drop connections
<Stereo> actually, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/hoary-dvd-powerpc.iso returns no content. Does that mean there is no way of getting a ubuntu dvd iso if you're not on bittorrent, at all?
<linux_galore> hybrid_goth: Im just too lasy to pull the things out lol
<g14> Thirsteh, Yes, I'm aware of this but I said the ubuntu firewall does that by default
<linux_galore> lazy*
<Thirsteh> gl4, and I asked you "Firestarter"?, as if, is that the standard?
<hybrid_goth> linux_galore: heh i want an external hdd or one of those 4 gb thumb brive put gentoo on it then have like a live usb
<Thirsteh> Or are you talking about iptables?
<gorilla_> Thirsteh, if you are being portscanned then you are better just dropping packets... holds up the attacker no end.
<hybrid_goth> gorilla_: how do you drop packets?
<g14> Thirsteh, no. Firestarter is probably the best "desktop" gui for firewall configuration
<Thirsteh> gorilla_, yes, that's why I'm saying it's sad that Firestarter won't drop packets, just refuse them (or so I think).
<Thirsteh> gl4, nothing beats Shorewall+Webmin, sorry.
<g14> Thirsteh, or so you think :)
<veritas> g14: Is it possible for me to RFmon with my PCMCIA wireless NIC while being connected to the internet via my wireless internal card?'
<IIIEars> firestarter is a good solution. very easy to install. - my curiosity was piqued with shorewall and bastille.
<linux_galore> lol I just threw some old wool boots out and I bet my wife they would be gone under 5 min  lol she just went for a look out front and they are gone
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Thirsteh> linux_galore, you live in China?
<g14> veritas, Why don't you try switching those 2 around for better sniffing results
<gorilla_> Thirsteh, eww... that's ugly... I wasn't aware of that limitation of Firestarter (haven't used it in a while).
<linux_galore> no Sydney
<hybrid_goth> heh
<veritas> g14: sniff with my internal?
* ablyss cheated installing his shorewall config files... he copied them off a working linux partition
<Thirsteh> gorilla_, don't take my word for it, though.
<g14> dropping packets refers to a firewall not responding whatsoever. It is the socalled "stealth mode"
<hybrid_goth> linux_galore: i want to go there so bad. i have heard it is beautiful
<hybrid_goth> g14: ok ty
<linux_galore> I threw a whole pile of books out last week......even some old ancient Java books....whole lot was gone in 20 min
<bdmp> g14: /dev/sda1
<veritas> g14: the dBm of my internal is 200+ less than my PCMCIA card
<g14> rejecting packets is where the firewall sends a message back to the computer that basicly says, "Sorry, this ports closed"
<Thirsteh> That big shiny dome thing that looks like alot of turtle shells was designed by a dane! I'm a dane! Suck it! ;)
<linux_galore> hybrid_goth: bit cold right now look like london
<linux_galore> looks*
<hybrid_goth> hmm
<Thirsteh> gl4, reject=visible, but closed, drop=invisible and closed.
<Thirsteh> :)
<hybrid_goth> lol
<g14> Thirsteh, correct
<hybrid_goth> how do you make it drop
<Thirsteh> Easier way of saying it
<g14> hybrid_goth, ubuntu does it by default for the 50th time
<linux_galore> see a webcam of jdub and the gang at an education expo here in sydney....updated every minute http://slug.org.au/~ctd/edexpo.jpeg
<Thirsteh> hybrid_goth, try blocking a port in Firestarter, then go to www.grc.com, do the "ShieldsUP" test and specify the port, see if it says it's closed or stealth, if it's stealth, your wall's dropping
<hybrid_goth> g14: i thot it rejected not drop all you said was ohhh
<hybrid_goth> heh srry
<veritas> What happens if I block port 80 :x
<jaask> which is better for linux newbie: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Thirsteh> gl4, no, it doesn't.
<bdmp> ubuntu
<Thirsteh> jaask, Ubuntu if you like Gnome, Kubuntu if you like KDE.
<jaask> bdmp thx
<linux_galore> lol jdub ina orange jump suite
<bdmp> I am a newbie and ubuntu is easier
<hybrid_goth> kubuntu looks more like redmond
<jaask> ok,think Im gonna try ubuntu
<IIIEars> thirsteh - if you have a router as a gateway you will want to close the IDENT port
<Thirsteh> gl4, I tested it after I installed Ubuntu, and my ports were closed, not stealth.
<bdmp> I have things that don't work in kubuntu
<jdub> oh hey
<Thirsteh> IIIEars, I don't :)
<jdub> chris didn't tell me about the dv cam
<jdub> ;-)
<bdmp> then i did apt-get install gnome-Desktop and everything works
<sushiboo> Hello, how do I connect to the internte from within Ubuntu? My ISP says I need PPPOE software.
<linux_galore> lol
<g14> Thirsteh: Ok, maybe I was wrong. In reality that is still mostly irrelevant
* linux_galore waves
<Thirsteh> sushiboo, hold on a sec, I know how.
<veritas> What happens if I block port 80 :x
<sushiboo> I have breadband connection, but I need to enter the username and password that my ISP gave me.
<g14> Thirsteh, Linux is mostly secure anyways
<Thirsteh> gl4, unless you suffer from paranoia ^
* hybrid_goth waves
<Thirsteh> Or you are hiding from several government agencies
<linux_galore> jdub: say hello to mohamid behind you say richard says hello and point at the webcam
<hybrid_goth> sushiboo: i want breadband
<bdmp> g14: did you catch that the device is /dev/sda1
<Thirsteh> They'll prolly find you anyway, though...
<Thirsteh> sushiboo, can I query you (priv msg) ?
<krazykook> Thirsteh: no the FBI knows exactly where i am at.....i don't care to hide...i just want to get my papers to leave this god damned country
<linux_galore> http://slug.org.au/~ctd/edexpo.jpeg
<sushiboo> thirsteh, please do.
<Thirsteh> krazykook, and I want to get the papers to enter that god damned country :\
<g14> Thirsteh, I use CentOS4 on my servers. Here is the configuration guide I go by. http://www.cisecurity.org/bench_linux.html It doesn't get more indepth then that
<hybrid_goth> Thirsteh: heh
<g14> Thirsteh, that is for unclassified military networks
<g14> *government* networks :)
<linux_galore> jdub: on your right he has a beard
<hybrid_goth> well yi am goin to bed
<krazykook> Thirsteh: you want want to be here when the FBI and the State and everyone else forces you to starve without a job for 11 years and don't even give you food stamps....and those bastards steal your wife and won't let you even talk to your children
<hybrid_goth> thank you all for the help
<Thirsteh> gl4, I wonder what the C.I.A. uses... They probably use Windows computers with the standard "Windows Internet Connection Firewall", I bet....I bet....
<hybrid_goth> good night
<krazykook> Thirsteh: so i guarantee ....you do not want to come to this god-dammed country
<g14> bdmp, yes, I was thinking something else when I told you that. You can't add static entries into your fstab for hotplug devices. As long as you plug in the device as the user, it should give your write access to it
<linux_galore> oi stop blocking the webcam heh heh
<g14> krazykook, watch your language man, thats  not cool
<Thirsteh> krazykook, my fiancee lives there, it's not really an option. :)
<bdmp> g14 it doesn't
<krazykook> Thirsteh: well wait until the State steals her and your children and rapes all of them and will not even let you speak to them
<Thirsteh> lol
<krazykook> Thirsteh: and then the FBI gets into it and takes the States' side
<Thirsteh> She already has a dishonourable discharge from the millitary, and have been in quarantine.. So I guess that might happen, yup.
<krazykook> Thirsteh: and then the damn psychologist pimps that work for the state declare you insane
<Thirsteh> lol
<g14> Thirsteh, that sucks. It happened to one of my buddies
<Predius> Thirsteh, the CIA runs Solaris 8, =D
<Thirsteh> gl4, couldn't leave Minnesota for 6 years :\
<Thirsteh> Predius, no, it's Lycoris...No wait, Linspire!
<krazykook> Thirsteh: i wouldn't doubt it...they don't like communistic related linux either
<g14> But trusted solaris with mandatory access control is no joke
<b3ar1n0> selinux too:)
<krazykook> Thirsteh: they are just like the pimps in the Universities
<g14> I wonder what kind of stuff the nsa runs internally
<Thirsteh> gl4, strip clubs.
<krazykook> g14: who gives a shit
<bdmp> g14: i unplugged them all and then back in. now they work. thanks for your help.  Auto mount wasn't working in KDE, so I was supprised when it did in Gnome.  I thought the problem was a lot larger than it was. Thanks.
<veritas> Port 80 has to be unblocked for me to able to access the internet, correct?
<g14> bdmp, np
<Thirsteh> veritas, not unless you've made your firewall block all outbound connections except those on the whitelist.
<krazykook> g14: but the damn son of bitches in this government are bastards that steal your wife and children and will not even let you speak to them for 11 years
<Thirsteh> krazykook, where exactly do they take them?
<krazykook> g14: and they try to make you think it is your wife and not them....the bastards
<g14> krazykook, this is a public channel. Watch the language
<krazykook> g14: sorry but i get pissed every time i think about it
<g14> krazykook, I understand but remember, we have 14 year olds in this channel :D
<Thirsteh> Well, I'd probably be cussing much much more if that had happened to me
<IIIEars> veritas - yes port 80 for internet and ports for ftp (20-21?)
<Thirsteh> IIIEars, 21
<veritas> IIIEars: Thanks
<veritas> ANother question
<Thirsteh> veritas, 8080 as well
<sushiboo> thirsteh, you there?
<veritas> Is Ubuntu installed with a VNC
<Thirsteh> sushiboo, yep, sorry, didn't notice the msg window
<veritas> ?
<netsniper> how does one associate url handlers with an application, ie. I want to link "callto://" links with Skype
<danko123456> same
<krazykook> but those bastards steal and rape your wife and your little girls with their guns and badges
<krazykook> they are sons of bitches
<linux_galore> just reading a nice article that looks at the new Microsoft XBOX and how Bill Gates accidentally said basically this thing is going to shaft companies like Dell and other third party hardware makers
<linux_galore> http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/pulpit20050512.html
<IIIEars> krazykook - you should eat something (a twinkie maybe?) and get some rest.
* linux_galore wonders whats a twinkie is
<veritas> I still haven't disabled mode +i
<veritas> So I can see my own alias
<Lafitte-> veritas, i got the taps off
<netsniper> where is the File Associations manager like in KDE?
<netsniper> to use with file extansions
<veritas> Lafitte-: What?
<Lafitte-> veritas,  solved the typing issue for me
<veritas> Lafitte-: Congrats :)
<Lafitte-> veritas,  the touchpad thing from earlier
<veritas> Lafitte-: Right.
<Lafitte-> veritas,  it was a line need to be added to the device script
<veritas> Ah, which line?
<veritas> I may need it in the future ;)
<bdmp> Anyone know how I can change my default desktop from KDE to Gnome?
<Lafitte-> hold  ill get that info for you
<netsniper> How do I associate "ed2k://" with aMule?
<sushiboo> 	is there no built-in pppoe software inside Ubuntu ?
<danko123456> bdmp: sessions when you are loggting in?
<Lafitte-> veritas,  this site  told me    http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27650.html
<Lafitte-> You would addOption "MaxTapTime" "0" to disable trackpad tapping.
<Lafitte-> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<netsniper> how do i associate "magnet://" links with gnutella?
<sushiboo> according to my isp, i connect to the internet by PPPOE. Is there a PPPOE client/software/etc inside Ubuntu (version 5.04) ?
<sushiboo> anybody, please help.
<netsniper> how do i associate "webcal://" links with evolution?
<bdmp> danko123456: I just wanted to make it so I didn't have to change it everytime
<bdmp> danko123456: I started with kubuntu, but Gnome works much better.
<danko123456> it asks you to make it dfault
<Lafitte-> anyone have a take on whats the best cd burning program to use with this Ubuntu ?
<bdmp> oh i see
<netsniper> sushiboo, sudo pppoeconf
<bdmp> thanks
<danko123456> yup
<netsniper> Lafitte-, k3b is great
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  ok   ill check it out
<ivoks> 'morning
<sushiboo> nensniper, thanks, but what's  "sudo pppoeconf"? I am a WinXP user, and, having just got the Ubuntu CDs in the mail today, I'm a Ubuntu dummy.
<sushiboo> netsniper, i mean.
<ivoks> open terminal
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  i got gnome baker right now
<danko123456> sushiboo: just type it in aterminal, it will guide you throgu it
<ivoks> and run sudo pppoeconf in it
<netsniper> Lafitte-, i never tried it -- cuz k3b is always working great
<sushiboo> ivoks, thanks.
<netsniper> Lafitte-, let me know if gnome-baker has more features
<ivoks> netsniper it doesn't
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  ok     sofar   gnomebaker looks a bit plain
<netsniper> ivoks, dindt think so
<ivoks> netsniper k3b is much better... but gnomebaker will be better as time passes
<linux_galore> yeah K3B is pretty hard to beat..... Ive got 0.12 of cvs so i can do dual layer DVD's
<netsniper> Lafitte-, k3b will even to DVD and movie encoding
<ivoks> gnome doesn't have good burning app
<netsniper> hehe yea
<ivoks> but for fast to do CD's, gnomebaker is fine
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  yeah  same for gnomebaker
<linux_galore> theres actually a really nice DVD ripper called  DVD rippomatic  creates xvid divx rips with a few clicks of the mouse
<netsniper> if you got an iso though, in hoary just right click and "Burn ISO Image"
<ivoks> i know
<Lafitte-> i want to know why some apt-get files  need to come off install cd
<Lafitte-> why i couldnt get k3b from the web
<netsniper> Lafitte-, remove first line of /etc/apt/sources.list
<netsniper> should be something about CD
<linux_galore> Lafitte-: have you updated yet if not all apt knows about is whats on the CD's
<Lafitte-> yes i have
<netsniper> Lafitte-, then do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install k3b"
<ivoks> Lafitte- then web has same version as you
<ivoks> Lafitte- and there is no need to download same thing from net, when u have it on cd
<Lafitte-> thats worked
<ivoks> linux_galore try acidrip
<Lafitte-> i ## out the cd line :)
<Predius> Oh, Thirsteh, I just remembered, the NSA must run Linux.
<Predius> Thirsteh, they give a special super secure kernel, I think,
<Thirsteh> Predius, xD
<Predius> =D
<Predius> G'Night, all.
<Thirsteh> nn
<loren> how long has ubuntu been around?
<netsniper> Predius, they run mostly Windows in fact :-)
<linux_galore> ivoks: will do
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  k3b looks way better
<netsniper> i know
<ivoks> loren one year
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  wierd it didnt grab cdrdao file during install though
<loren> ivoks: wow, thanks for the info, i'm impressed at it's size after only one year
<Lafitte-> didnt grab dependencies
<netsniper> Lafitte-, yes -- just do it manually
<ivoks> loren it has great base to do development
<FunnyLookinHat> anyone know why graveman would give an error "null source found" or something when I click to burn an audio CD?
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  i did   hehe
<FunnyLookinHat> it finds my burner drive fine and all
<netsniper> loren, ubuntu tried to fool everyone by starting at version 4!
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  ive looked in both  gnomebaker not as good,  has same features   but not as user friendly
<ivoks> netsniper lol not quite....
<loren> netsniper: rofl hahah, i was wondering lol, i wonder what they were up to ;)
<loren> 2004?
<ivoks> yes
<loren> version 4
<loren> ah
<ivoks> 4 is for 2004
<ivoks> 5.04 means - 2004, may
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  k3b seems very simular to nero burning rom
<loren> ivoks: wouldn't that mean that it should be v5.5 right now then?
<ivoks> 2005, may :)
<netsniper> it all seems like a nice marketing trick!
<ivoks> fuck...
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> sorry for language!!
<FunnyLookinHat> hey now.
<FunnyLookinHat> yea.
<netsniper> what happens when we get to 3000?
<ivoks> 2005.4 is 2005., april
<loren> lol i seriously doubt you could say something that we havn't heard lol
<linux_galore> you can get nero for linux
<ivoks> netsniper i don't care :)
<FunnyLookinHat> linux_galore, seriously?  free?
<linux_galore> very ugly next to K3B though
<netsniper> linux_galore, yes but why?!?!
<linux_galore> FunnyLookinHat: yes
<bdmp> Anyone know what is the wifi manager in gnome?
<FunnyLookinHat> linux_galore, sweet... checkin packages now
<Flav> 02:08 [ ivoks]  5.04 means - 2004, may
<Flav> 02:09 [ ivoks]  2005.4 is 2005., april
<linux_galore> netsniper: thats what im saying nero is damn ugly
<bdmp> Or where it is?
<ivoks> bdmp hm... you need wifi-manager?
<loren> i always come in here... it's dead, and bamn it comes to life lol
<FunnyLookinHat> blast, no nero package...  to the google i go.
<Thirsteh> bdmp, wireless network manager/intrusion detecter, I think
<bdmp> ivoks: how do i know if the wifi is up?
<ivoks> bdmp there is one in netwok-admin, but I packaged one nices app
<ivoks> bdmp run iwconfig in terminal
<netsniper> so now that i have helped everyone else, anyone know how to change association for "ed2k://" links?
<g14> bdmp: Use synaptic and search for netapplet
<g14> Install it
<netsniper> i want to set to aMule
<IIIEars> FunnyLookinHat - linux Nero is free if you have purchased Nero
<loren> netsniper: no idea lol, that'd be something i'd like looking into though actually
<linux_galore> http://www.torrentspy.com/search.asp?query=nero+linux&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
<ivoks> IIIEars doesn't sound free to me :)
<linux_galore> for those desperate for nero
<IIIEars> k3b works fine for me. (shrug)
<netsniper> loren, it is very easy in KDE's File Association Manager
<loren> netsniper: there's prolly a config file somewhere and it somehow conencts to Konqueror
<g14> bdmp, then right click on your panel and select add. After that, find Network Selection and Monitoring Applet. That will let you know about wireless
<loren> ah
<Thirsteh> k3b is just as good as Nero in my opinion
<hardcampa-> but k3b uses qt =(
<linux_galore> K3B is so way way better than nero its not funny
<hardcampa-> not
<ivoks> hardcampa- lol, and nero uses wine - even slower :)
<hardcampa-> not linux nero
<IIIEars> hardcampa - can you point me to a page on mounting disk images?
<netsniper> loren, no i mean that it does not asscaite with aMule!
<linux_galore> the problem was when K3B project was started GTK was pretty broken compared to QT at the time
<Lafitte-> netsniper, how do i get the screen back in k3b    the one wher eyou choose the task ?
<hardcampa-> IIIEars why me =)
<IIIEars> never mind i found it.
<netsniper> Lafitte-, ????  just minimize the app or close it?
<IIIEars> << just too lazy?
<hardcampa-> =)
<Lafitte-> i did either   im not sure
<g14> gnome was started because the QT libs weren't always gpl
<ivoks> g14 no :)
<Seq> does anybody else seem to have a problem with rather slow cd rips with sound juicer?
<linux_galore> well QT stripped the free windows version because people were abusing the license in windows its stayed GPL in Linux
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  but i lost the first page  hehe
<ivoks> g14 gnome didn't started because QT wasn't free
<netsniper> Lafitte-, first page?
<g14> ivoks, Thats what I heard in an interview with Miguel.
<ermanox_> I have slow cd rips with grip lame and sound juicer
<ivoks> g14 lol
<Seq> g14: it's what I've read as well
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  where you choose what kind of disk you are making
<ivoks> g14 gnome was on linux distros before kde
<g14> ivoks, He also started a company around it... ximian
<linux_galore> ermanox: yeah but check the bittrate........if you want fast rips lower the bittrate
<ivoks> but ok, miguel knows better, because he started it :)
<ermanox_> ok
<netsniper> Lafitte-, just say File -> New Project
<linux_galore> ermanoxgrip defaults to the highest it can do on your machine
<linux_galore> grr
<linux_galore> ermanox: grip defaults to the highest it can do on your machine
* g14 waves goodnight to everyone
<ivoks> bye
<IIIEars> G'nite
<linux_galore> ermanoxm: means you have really good rips but at the same time its slow
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  yeah    the screen i lost was nice though
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  ill have to reinstall the program  to fix it maybe
<netsniper> Lafitte-, no
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  i think called project toolbar
<linux_galore> most windows rippers ive seen default to 128k rips
<linux_galore> grip Ive found will happily do a 200k+ rip
<IIIEars> CDEX is a bit faster
<netsniper> Lafitte-, check undr Settings
<netsniper> Lafitte-, every gui thing is configurable under there
<bdmp> ivoks: where is network-admin ?
<linux_galore> <-- has a cluster so ripping a whole load of cd's isnt a hassle
<IIIEars> (Drool)
<Lafitte-> netsniper,   yeah   but the initial one is not for sme reason    i blew it
<netsniper> Lafitte-, what did it say?
<netsniper> Lafitte-, was it blue?
<netsniper> Lafitte-, mine is Settings -> Show Project View
<Lafitte-> it was the box at bottom  had icons like  new copy cd project  or new audio cd  or new data cd
<linux_galore> actually making a cluster is pretty cheap with Linux.........you can grab second hand PA-RISC or ARM servers for next to nothing at an auction.....grabbed a whole pile of HP terminals for $5 ea
<bdmp> g14: i can't find netapplet with synaptic
<netsniper> Lafitte-, yes that is Show Project View uner the Settings Menu
<IIIEars> hm
<Lafitte-> netsniper,   i got it  i had to remove the other box which was above it  then add that back
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  actually  glitch in software
<netsniper> Lafitte-, :-)
<Lafitte-> netsniper,  hehe
<linux_galore> 28 node PA-RISC cluster for less than $130
<Lafitte-> the blue box makes it look nice
<bdmp> g14: also that path you gave me is not there. any suggestions?
<netsniper> Lafitte-, yea
<ivoks> hm..
<linux_galore> each machine has a small 4.7gb scsi hardisk in it
<IIIEars> my wife would kill me. - i'd buy her earplugs to cover the sound of all thse wirring fans.
<netsniper> IIIEars, ever try a fanless computer?
<g14> bdmp, you need to enable the universe and multiverse repositories in synaptic. goodnight for real this time
<sushiboo> hello, everyone. can anyone do me a small favor right now? I'm running Windows Xp and just need someone to tell me whether "sudo pppoeconf" from the terminal works from HH 5.04 (or only from the Live CD)?
<bdmp> g14: thanks. sorry, didn't know you were sleeping.
<IIIEars> sounds good - what brand - looks like ebay to the rescue
<ermanox_> anyone using/or try mini-ati systems
<linux_galore> one small fan per node and each node is tiny and the fans dont always run...... the nodes are small terminal box's about 2" wide and 4" long
<netsniper> sushiboo, it works, i tired it
<sushiboo> okay, thanks.
<netsniper> IIIEars, ebay sucks -- build yer own!
<stuNNed> if i create custom firewall rules with iptables-save how to get it to come up at boot?
<linux_galore> auctions ie "real" ones are cool....goto ex gov auctions
<netsniper> stuNNed, you ever try Firestarter gui?
<stuNNed> netsniper: yes, i don't need that much functionality, only have one rule
<netsniper> stuNNed, hehe
<linux_galore> stuNNed: setup firestarter and replace the firewall.sh script that firestarter loads with your iptables script
<IIIEars> With shorewall+webmin what do you install first?
<linux_galore> stuNNed: when you start your machine firestarter init script runs the firestarter.sh  script
<linux_galore> stuNNed: just replace it with your own
<IIIEars> that sounds easy
<fortran01> Do you have ideas how I can rip my dvd and convert to vcd?
<netsniper> fortran01, acidrip
<fortran01> thanks netsniper
<netsniper> http://untrepid.com/acidrip/
<linux_galore> http://quickrip.sf.net/
<Thirsteh> fortran01, www.ubuntuguide.org -> dvd::rip section
<netsniper> linux_galore, seems it is knida dead?
<linux_galore> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9884
<Thirsteh> IIIEars, you install Shorewall first, then Webmin in which you can configure your Shorewall easily
<linux_galore> netsniper: yeah its changed name trying the find the new name....its called DVD rippomatic now
<Thirsteh> IIIEars, Webmin is a webserver that you log onto and you can configure many parts of your Linux system and its servers, including Samba, NFS, iptables, Shorewall, FTP servers, etc. I love it :)
<Flav> where's the right place to find security advisories for ubuntu?
* Flav wants to know what's fixed with libgnutls11 1.0.16-13ubuntu0.1
<zerokarmaleft> Flav, either the forum or the ubuntu-security-announce ml
<ivoks> Flav changelog of package
<IIIEars> Thirsteh - Thanks
<ivoks> Flav go to /usr/share/doc/libgnutls11/
<linux_galore> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23843
<ivoks> Flav and checkout changelo
<ivoks> Flav and checkout changelog
<linux_galore> thats a mpeg to vcd converter
<Flav> ivoks: cool, thanks - i was kind of hoping for something like http://security.debian.org/ with an online listing, but the changelog works nicely
<Flav> http://security.ubuntu.com/ isn't quite as nice :)
<ivoks> Flav all packages have changelogs
<Flav> well, at least for non-subversion purposes :)
<ivoks> Flav changelog.Debian.gz is the one you need
<Flav> ivoks: right, but i have to install the update to see that changelog, right?  an online one makes it easier to tell whether i need to install the package or not
<netsniper> Thirsteh, transcode fails to install for dvdrip!
<linux_galore> yeah heres the kde fstab editor I was trying to remember earlier for newbies
<linux_galore> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=15185
<ivoks> Flav true
<netsniper> Thirsteh, "package transcode has no installation candidate"
<Flav> ivoks: yeah, the fix is for CAN-2005-1431
<ivoks> i think there is some on-line repo of changes
<Flav> ah, nice - https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/usn/errorreferencefolder_view
<ivoks> yes, that's it
<Flav> security fixes released on friday the 13th are always going to make some subset of people nervous :)
<ivoks> Flav you can subscribe to bugtraq
<ivoks> Flav you'll get changes mailed to you :)
<amaro> Hey, why is firefox in ubuntu still in version 1.02?
<Flav> ivoks: unsub'd from that quite awhile back, too much noise relative to the small set of things i care about :)
<loren> dunno lol
<loren> i installed 1.03 to use the new cool themes
<loren> but erm dunno
<ivoks> Flav filter it
<ivoks> Flav you can choose what mails you want
<Flav> 1.04 is a security fix, everyone should get it or risk certain death and dismemberment, not necessarily in that order
<ivoks> Flav not quite
<amaro> Flav, but I just went to update manager
<ivoks> ubuntu's 1.0.2 is patched will all sec. fixes
<amaro> and there was a an update for firefox 1.02ubuntu
<raghu> can anyone tell me best three mail servers?
<ivoks> amaro install it
<amaro> so 1.02ubuntu is actually 1.04?
<Flav> raghu: postfix, postfix, and postfix
<ivoks> raghu postfix, qmail, sendmail
<netsniper> amaro, yes they ar ebackports
<raghu> ivoks: thanks
<ivoks> raghu in that order :)
<ivoks> amaro yes, and there is a problem now..
<amaro> ivoks, what's the problem?
<raghu> Flav: thanks you are follower of postfix fromm heart and soul i guess...:)
<ivoks> amaro mozilla filters extensions by version string
<ivoks> amaro you have version string 1.0.2, but you have all security fixes
<amaro> aaah
<amaro> ok
<amaro> then im good to go
<amaro> Im safe
<ivoks> amaro but mozilla will not let you download extensions and themes
<linux_galore> here we are the home page for DVD rippomatic -> http://pingwing.xs4all.nl/view.php/page/Voorpagina
<amaro> ivoks, that will be fixed soon, eh?
<ivoks> this is know issue, bug has been reported and fix will be given
<amaro> great, thank you
<ivoks> bye all
<linux_galore> images of dvd ripomatic -> http://pingwing.xs4all.nl/view.php/page/DVDRipOMatic
<TheKark> ugh, i just installed kde...
<TheKark> god it's ugly
<linux_galore> TheKark: www.kdelook.org  the default is ugly but everything can be changed
<TheKark> i know, but hey i could not see any links for home folder or such, and automounting wasn't working?
<TheKark> linux_galore: Is there a .deb for dvd ripomatic?
<linux_galore> TheKark: yeah the Ubuntu version of KDE is pretty rustic next to lets say SuSE or Mandriva
<Cybermagellan> Can someone tell me what they think of this button http://68.231.152.140:8080/?q=node/3
<linux_galore> TheKark: shrug i compiled mine
<TheKark> linux_galore: does it work well?
<linux_galore> TheKark: works ok found a few minor bugs but nothing to worry about
<keymaster> Cybermagellan: very nice.
<TheKark> linux_galore: this seems like a kde app...
<linux_galore> Cybern: nice but the logo needs a few pixels spare around the border
<linux_galore> TheKark: it is
<DragoonJ> Hi
<TheKark> linux_galore: hmm
<keymaster> that's true, the ubuntu icon extends all the way to the edge of the button, there should be a little space between
<Thirsteh> linux_galore, well, the way I get it, Kubuntu is the "alternative", not the "real thing" ... :S
<IIIEars> anyone adventurous enough to have tried "LIDS" Linux Intrusion Detection System?
<linux_galore> Thirsteh: yes but KDE is still the most prefered desktop so saying Ubuntu is GTK only is a bit dumb from a corp point of view and a community point of view
<keymaster> IIIEars: what does it do?
<TheKark> it is nice to have both to choose from
<fortran01> Do you have other ideas how I can rip my dvd and convert to vcd? apparently acidrip doesn't work because my mplayer was not compiled with lame support.
<TheKark> but kde needs setting up
<IIIEars> It sets tighter controls on file access
<TheKark> fortran01: check out dvd::rop
<Thirsteh> linux_galore, that's why they created Kubuntu, but you can't expect that Kubuntu is 100% like Ubuntu, when Ubuntu is the main project
<TheKark> fortran01: dvd::rip*
<IIIEars> http://infosecuritymag.techtarget.com/2003/apr/linuxguru.shtml
<keymaster> hmm, haven't tried it
<Cybermagellan> My only problem with KDE...is the fact that it's just Windows with different apps and logos
<Klaas> hi @ all
<TheKark> I can't really compare
<Klaas> jamesio still here?
<TheKark> Haven't used kde enough to say if its good or not
<linux_galore> Thirsteh: Im very familair with kde's underside doesnt matter what distro you give me i totally change kde into a different beast.....I dont even use the kicker task bar I use KXdocker....KXdocker works 95% like OSX's docker even has the animations
<IIIEars> Aw hell - no install lasts forever - found a new toy. - see you in a bit.
<keymaster> hehe
<BBurger> Cybermagellan: like the button. have already borrowed it! would like to have smaller images available too
<IIIEars> G'nite
<linux_galore> Thirsteh: people see my Kubuntu install and wonder how I got OSX running on a IBM T23 laptop
<TheKark> hmm, maybe i'll try suse some day
<linux_galore> heh heh
<Cybermagellan> BBurger...smaller as well....
<goofrider_> weeeeeeee
<linux_galore> got a pic here of my desktop see if i can grab it of the web
<Cybermagellan> Ok, lemme see if I can get it smaller and still decent looking
<keymaster> linux_galore: sorry, newbie question.  how do you get the osx-type desktop on ubuntu?
<loren> anyone haveing any jack problems on their box?
<goofrider_> keymaster, an aqua theme for Gnome? or a new Window Manager like xfce4?
<TheKark> send a link linux_galore
<keymaster> are you telling me or asking me?
<keymaster> I don't know the answer
<TheKark> goofrider_: check http://www.gnome-look.org/
<goofrider_> keymaster, well i'm asking u what u'r looking for specifically so maybe I can help u find it
<TheKark> i think there is one
<keymaster> oh, well I'll take a look at this gnome-look website and see if it's on there
<goofrider_> keymaster, I use deviantart.com for all my themes (gnome, XP, firefox, windowbinds, etc)
<amaro> I have no idea how my 3.8 gig partition got filled up so quickly.. something is wrong...  how can I find out what's been taking a lot of space?
<keymaster> I'm looking for that desktop that looks like OS X that VIDA Linux comes installed with
<keymaster> oh that's cool
<goofrider_> keymaster, that's a nice theme @ Vida. Vida uses Gnome 2.8 apparently
<goofrider_> so i'ts not some special wndow manager at least
<keymaster> so it's just a gnome theme?
<bluemax> hey, when i right-click on my desktop, and that menu comes up, is that menu part of gnome or nautilus or something else entirely?
<Burgundavia> bluemax, gnome
<TheKark> i think nautilus...
<goofrider_> keymaster, yes. I'm trying to figure out what the name of the theme is
<goofrider_> they probably custom-made it though
<keymaster> cool, thanks goofrider
<Klaas> HI, this is the first time on ubuntu, just received an email from a friend with a movie in, .wmv, and he also gave me a song on .mp3
<keymaster> yeah, that makes sense
<linux_galore> kde fully themed up -> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/10955-1.jpg
<Klaas> but I cant open those two
<TheKark> i remember opening nautilus without the --no-desktop thing in XFCE and it became the backgound
<linux_galore> thats with Kxdocker docking bar
<bluemax> Burgundavia: ok... what's a good window manager that would allow me to customize my own desktop right-click menu, including colors and borders of that menu?
<TheKark> Klaas: check out the w32codecs
<ablyss> takes a little work to play wmv files
<Burgundavia> bluemax, no idea
<Klaas> okje, i'll google for w32codecs
<bluemax> does anyone else know? the only wm i know of that can do that for sure is fluxbox...
<DragoonJ> Gigaset USB Adapter 11 <---- does this work in ubuntu?
<ablyss> and only wmv version 9> are supported
<Lafitte-> Klaas, hey   check this out
<Thirsteh> Klaas, you can get win32codecs from the mirrors displayed on www.ubuntuguide.org
<TheKark> Klaas: check out http://ubuntuguide.org
<goofrider_> keymaster, the dock they have is just the xfce dock
<Thirsteh> goofrider, where do you find gnome themes on deviantart?
<keymaster> bluemax, doesn't xfce let you do that?
<Klaas> thanks
<goofrider_> keymaster, if u like the dock, try the xfce4 window manager
<Lafitte-> Klaas, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<TheKark> linux_galore: wow amazing
<Klaas> okej, i'll check that out, thank you
<Lafitte-> Klaas,  go to the page i gave you   it has all the commands cut and paste to add everything you are missing
<ablyss> xfce has no desktop per se.. but a background image and a right click menu
<bluemax> keymaster: i'll look into that
<keymaster> hmm, ok goofrider I'll try it, thanks for finding that for me.  I actually did look and I couldn't find it
<DragoonJ> Gigaset USB Adapter 11 <---- does this work in ubuntu?
<ablyss> sort of stupid if you ask me why xfce uses $HOME/Desktop/autostart
<goofrider_> Klaas, use backports.ubuntuforums.org for w32codecs, don't use Marilat (as recommended by ubuntuguide.org)
<ablyss> why not put the folder in $Home directory? xfce hello earth to xfce
<goofrider_> ablyss, well there's the xfce dock
<Klaas> thakns goofrider
<Klaas> thanks I mean
<goofrider_> Thirsteh, use the filter menu to narow your search
<DragoonJ> http://communications.siemens.com/cds/frontdoor/0,2241,hq_en_0_15716_rArNrNrNrN_pageType%253ADescription,00.html
<Lafitte-> goofrider,  it all worked for me
<TheKark> god dialup blows
<DragoonJ> does that work on/in ubuntu
<goofrider_> Lafitte-, yeah but Marillat's repo can break the system. It comes with too many core libs
* ablyss actually uses xfce as default wm.. enjoys emphatically
<TheKark> i really like XFCE
<goofrider_> ablyss, what file manger do u use with xfce?
<ablyss> i enjoy rox better tham xffm
<goofrider_> ablyss, not sure if I can stand ROX
<ablyss> was little awkward for me at first but real snappy i like that
<goofrider_> ablyss, but Nautilius will take over the desktop when run in xfce, and Konqueror is, well, kinda pointless to use xfce if I use Konqueror as a file manager....
<bluemax> is xfce's customization of panels pretty extensive?
<TheKark> nautilus --no-desktop
<TheKark> owns
<ivoks> goofrider nautilus --no-desktop
<ablyss> goofrider, not if you do "~*~*~*~*~*~*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<ablyss> <30amp> ~~*~*~*~*~*~~..~~~~~~God
<ablyss> <30amp> ~*~*~*~*~*~*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<ablyss> <30amp> ~~*~*~*~*~*~~..~~~~~~~~~~~Bless
<ablyss> <30amp> ~*~*~*~*~*~*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<ablyss> <30amp> ~~*~*~*~*~*~~..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Americia
<ablyss> <30amp> ~*~*~*~*~*~*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<ablyss> shit
<TheKark> hahaha
<ablyss> stupid clipboard
<goofrider_> bluemax, it's comparable to Gnome
<TheKark> i hate that
<goofrider_> TheKark, ivoks thanks I'll try that
<bluemax> ok, thanks...
<goofrider_> xfce is gr8 over remote X
<ablyss> you can run nautlis w/. out starting the desktop by typing nautilus -no--desktop
<Cybermagellan> BBurger, refresh the page....smaller?
<Klaas> ohh god, i don't understand anything on backports.ubuntu :s
<goofrider_> Gnome isn't too slow over remote X but xfce is quite a bit  faster. KDE over remote X is awful though
<goofrider_> TheKark nautilus --no-desktop    ivoks goofrider nautilus --no-desktop    ablyss you can run nautlis w/. out starting the desktop by typing nautilus -no--desktop
<goofrider_> yes i got it thanks guys :)
<Cybermagellan> I have to go to bed....if anyone wants me to do a type of "special request" banner or button then send me an E-mail SchristopherAZ@gmail.com
<goofrider_> boviously I'm a fucktard  LOL
<bluemax> i'm looking to switch to another window manager, but i just don't know which one. i really want something where i can customize *everything* but is fast and at least semi-user friendly
<goofrider_> bluemax, xfce or fluxbox
<ivoks> fluxbox isn't that fast...
<ivoks> it loads longer than xfce :)
<TheKark> fluxbox is sooo slow
<TheKark> 10 min to load up
<bluemax> hmmm i think i'll try out xfce first
<keymaster> Cybermagellan have you designed any bumper stickers?
<TheKark> so much eye candy though
<TheKark> :)
<ivoks> even gnome is better
<goofrider_> so I guess the consensus is xfce is the fastest and friendliest
<ivoks> goofrider i don't think so
<TheKark> yup
<ivoks> xfce is copy of something really good
<goofrider_> well then what?
<Vjaz> bluemax: FVWM lets you customize *everything* [tm] 
<ablyss> friendliest imho is nautilus ( at least on ubuntu )
<goofrider_> icewm?
<TheKark> i tried a bunch of others icewm, blackbox, fluxbox
<Thirsteh> Ughhhh!
<ablyss> assuming you're using the ubuntu non kde version
<TheKark> xfce is more friendly that the ones I listed off
<Vjaz> bluemax: Meaning it's not much anything by default. But with a little work...
<ivoks> blackbox is ok
<Vjaz> bluemax: Or a lot of work...
<ivoks> or openbox
<ivoks> but fluxbox...
<ivoks> omg
<ablyss> xfce is the craps for smb4k file transfers.. only thing i've got work is xffm and its to goofy.. but nautilus behaves a little better
<bluemax> vjaz: thanks i'll check that one out too
<ivoks> one wm to rule them all - wmaker
<Lafitte-> sudo apt-get install w32codecs   doesnt this work ?
<bluemax> but gnome is just too limiting for my artistic needs :)
<amaro> a lot of the /usr/lib/ files are taking a whopping 1 gig
<goofrider_> ablyss, nautilus is just the file manager. The default desktop environment is gnome in ubuntu
<HappyFool> Lafitte-: you probably need to set up what repositories to use
<goofrider_> ablyss, and if u run xmb4k in xfce, u'r still using KDE's kio vfs for file xfer. xfce doesn't have it's own vfs API
<HappyFool> Lafitte-: try http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats or http://ubuntuguide.org
<ablyss> hehe
<ablyss> wmaker is pretty nice
<ablyss> er, smb* smb4k is a kde proggy if i remember correclty
<goofrider_> ablyss, just #mount -t smbfs your remote share and u bypass vfs altogther
<jeffco> hello
<jeffco> I just installed Ubuntu onto my PC. How do I update the software?
<goofrider_> jeffco, use synaptic
<ablyss> i think my ISP burped
<jeffco> is there a way to have synaptic check ALL software for any updates?
<goofrider_> jeffco, mark all upgrades, then apply
<BBurger> Cybermagellan: sorry, was away from comp. for a mo. repost URL pls?
<jeffco> according to http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/, the latest version for linux is 1.0.4, but according to synaptic, the latest version is 1.0.2 ubuntu?
<jeffco> Why the difference?
<jeffco> hello?
<HappyFool> firefox won't be updated, but security fixes will be back-ported
<BBurger> Cybermagellan: never mind, had bookmarked. like the smaller version!
<jeffco> happyfool, what do you mean?
<HappyFool> so the 1.0.2 in ubuntu-hoary 1.0.2 + all security fixes available
<jeffco> but according to firefox website, the latest version is 1.0.4.
<HappyFool> yes, in hoary it won't be upgraded to 1.0.4
<HappyFool> it was 1.0.2 when hoary froze
<HappyFool> when breezy is released (in october?) the version number will bump up, to whatever is available at freeze time
<jeffco> So you mean it won't work if I try to download 1.0.4 from firefox's website?
<goofrider_> jeffco, add hoary-packports to your sources.list
<HappyFool> it probably will
<jeffco> how do i do that?
<goofrider_> jeffco, there's a firefox 1.0.3 in backports
<jeffco> what's backports/packports?
<goofrider_> jeffco, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ there's insrtuctions there
<tritium> goofrider, but as HappyFool is saying, security fixes are backported into the version in Hoary
<jeffco> SOrry, it's my first day on ubuntu.
<tritium> No need for the backports repo
<ivoks> tritium there is, acctually
<goofrider_> tritium, oh is it ion hoary-security? my bad.
<Chameleon22> how can i change my monitor settings ... just got a new monitor so need to make refresh and res higher and dont know how
<tritium> goofrider, yes
<ivoks> tritium try to download extensions/themes with any ubuntu firefox
<goofrider_> jeffco, u still need to uncomment hoary-security in your sources.list
<HappyFool> tritium: is this policy outlined anywhere on the website/wiki? it's certainly a FAQ (especially for firefox, for some reason)
<tritium> e.g., apt-cache policy mozilla-firefox shows 1.0.2-0ubuntu5.2 is from hoary-security
<ivoks> HappyFool ?
<tritium> HappyFool, not that I'm aware of...
<jeffco> goofrider_, how do I uncomment hoary-security in your sources.list?
<nubious> does anyone know if it's possible to install KDE into ubuntu without redloading the kubuntu distro?
<goofrider_> it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nubious> I run Hoary
<goofrider_> nubious, apt-ger install kunutu-desktop
<nubious> cool
<jeffco> please explain. yesterday, i was on WinXP. Today I'm on Ubuntu. It's my first day on Ubuntu.
<goofrider_> nubious, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nubious> yeh.. sudo
<tritium> jeffco, we're glad you've tried it :)
<nubious> thx tho :)
<nubious> sweet
<nubious> in the works
<HappyFool> can't one use synaptic to do all that?
<goofrider_> jeffco, use gedit to open the file /etc/apt/spurces.list/
<nubious> HappyFool: synaptic doesn't have EVERYTHING listed, I dont think.. could be wrong tho
<goofrider_> jeffco, use gedit to open the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeffco> tritium, i like the look of ubuntu. actually, it was practically my only choice, since I have no cd-burner (only a cd-rom reader) and Ubuntu sent me the disc today!!!
<tritium> jeffco, nice!
<nubious> jeffco: you can dload almost any distro from the net..  that assume you have highspeed though
<jeffco> goodbye winXp.
<jeffco> i can download, but i can't burn!
<goofrider_> jeffco, or maybe u can add it in Synaptic using the Repositories menu item
<goofrider_> I'm on an XP box (at a friend's house) so I can't confirm
<HappyFool> well, under synaptic, Settings -> Repositories ->Add, there's a nice looking dialog box ;)
<goofrider_> HappyFool, well but u can't see the **commented out** hoary-secuirty line, AFAIK
<jeffco> once I'm on a linux OS, is it possible to try out other distros without burning them onto a CD? IOW, is it possible to install other distros purely from HD?
<goofrider_>  the "custom" button might have hoary-secuirty built-in as an option though
<nubious> jeffco: you could check out "vm-ware" - although I just clued into your burner problem.. dloading the distro would assume you have a burner.. you could maybe do a network install though
<ivoks> jeffco yes
<ivoks> jeffco vm-ware
<goofrider_> jeffco, u cn, but probably not a good idea for nrecomers. it can be itimidating
<shinu> anyone using adblock in firefox here? (i asked on #firefox and #mozilla the other day but they were dead)
<ivoks> nubious vm ware can boot from .iso image
<goofrider_> ivoks, nah, I'm thinking debootstrap
<jeffco> what's intimidating?
<Muiske> Hello all... I have a question regarding the screen resolution and refresh rate of Ubuntu / Gnome. I have edited the xorg.conf file to add resolutions and refresh rates up to 1600x1200@75 Hz (something my monitor could easily handle) but whenever I change the resolution over 1024, the refresh rate gets stuck at 60 Hz... What should I do to change this? At least 85 Hz at 1200 should be great.
<nubious> ivoks: true.. I was thinking if he decided to make the full switch tho
<ivoks> goofrider he's newebie
<jeffco> nubious, full switch from what to what?
<HappyFool> jeffco: are you running synaptic?
<goofrider_> vmware i $400
<goofrider_> vmware is $300
<goofrider_> or something
<jeffco> what do you mean running synaptic?
<goofrider_> though there's a eo-day trial
<keymaster> thanks again for all the help goofrider
<keymaster> later
<jeffco> I just installed ubunto onto my pc an hour ago, so everything is new for me.
<goofrider_> keymaster, did I help? well then u'r welcome  LOL
<keymaster> hehe
<HappyFool> it's the graphical ubuntu package manager
<nubious> jeffco: well say you download vmware to try another distro, and decide you want to switch - I'm not sure how you'd go about installing from an ISO without a burner - vmware just runs a virtual machine inside your already installed distro - it doesn't actually wipe your hd and reinstall or make partitions or anything
<HappyFool> it's probably the easiest way to update your software
<Lafitte-> read here http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Chameleon22> how can i change my monitor settings ... just got a new monitor so need to make refresh and res higher and dont know how
<nubious> Chameleon22: try 'base-config' from the term
<jeffco> but can Synaptic update from my current firefox (1.0.20ubuntu5) to firefox.com's current version (1.0.4)?
<HappyFool> jeffco: System -> Administration -> Synaptic  -- it will ask you for a password, enter your user password
<jeffco> i'm opened synaptic now.
<jeffco> then what?
<HappyFool> not using the standard ubuntu repositories
<jeffco> how do i update firefox?
<jeffco> i want the latest firefox
<Lafitte-> type gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf in
<liable> jeffco: wait untill its released, in ubuntu
<nubious> re: jeffco's problem is it possible to just download the binaries off the firefox site and manually remove the current version via synaptic?  it can't be that hard to compile
<HappyFool> just to be clear, this procedure will not give you 1.0.4 -- for that you'll probably need to install the binary from firefox.org or somewhere
<goofrider_> Chameleon22, u can use xorgconfig as well (it's the X server configration tool)
<jeffco> you mean Linux/ubuntu is not as simple as in Windows, where you just download and doube-click?
<Lafitte-> Chameleon22, gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<goofrider_> jeffco, because that's why Windows is sooooooooooo insecure
<Flav> goofrider_: because he's running as an Administrator?
<nubious> [00:44]  <jeffco> you mean Linux/ubuntu is not as simple as in Windows, where you just download and doube-click?  *LOL*
<mindspin> annd here we are, what about apt-get update/upgrade after I had installed firefox from mozilla.org binarys?
* Flav doesn't get why people who wouldn't run as root will run as Administrator
<nubious> jeffco: I WISH
<mindspin> will they be removed?
<HappyFool> well, i find synaptic to be brilliant for installing and upgrading
<liable> jeffco: hah, not quite, but ubuntu's getting close, but you want to install from the proper repositories, otherwise you will end up having security issues (possibly)
<nubious> jeffco: ubuntu makes things pretty easy - linux in general though is kinda a bitch to config
<mindspin> is my packagemanagement corrupted then?
<jeffco> so if i download the .gz file from firefox's website, does that mean i can use 1.0.4?
<jeffco> so let me ask you all, what version of firefox are you using now?
<liable> jeffco: yes, but you need to compile it
<nubious> jeffco: think of .gz as a .zip / .rar - you'd need to unzip it first, then compile as liable said
<HappyFool> 1.0.2 + security patches
<nubious> jeffco: try running "gunzip --help" from a terminal window
<HappyFool> as supplied by ubuntu
<HappyFool> liable: eh? don't firefox provide compiled binaries?
<jeffco> happyfool, why don't you want the latest version?
<revelater> why is xorg using 144 megs of ram?
<goofrider_> mindspin, depends on where u install the source Mozilla Firefox too. If u installed the source versio in /opt  or /usr/local (like you're supposed to as recommended by Debian Policy) then dpkg won't conflict with it
<liable> jeffco: if you compile firefox, then when synaptic goes to update it, it can cuase probs, so, better to just wait, imho
<HappyFool> jeffco: i don't need it. I can browse the web perfectly fine with 1.0.2
<HappyFool> jeffco: what critical 1.0.4 feature do you need?
<mindspin> ok
<mindspin> thats good news
<liable> HappyFool: quite possibly, I dont know
<jeffco> okay. i'll stick with 1.0.2 then, unless someone in this chatroom can convince me otherwise.
<revelater> why owuld xorg need 144 megs?
<goofrider_> jeffco, each linux distro has it's own QA team in addtional to the upstream authors'
<Lafitte-> revelater, why not
<HappyFool> ok, firefox.org obviously isn't the right place. doh!
<Lafitte-> getfirefox.org
<jeffco> happyfool, Nothing. it's just that I thought having the latest version of any software is the best. (e.g. security reasons, etc).
<revelater> i am running fluxbox, thats why not
<liable> justwait.org :)
<BBurger> HappyFool: mozilla.org/fiirefox - i think. opera user here!
<goofrider_> jeffco, it takes a short period of new versions to become available to the linux distributions because each linux distro does additional testing and tweaks
<HappyFool> jeffco: anyway, you should use synaptic to update your system on a fairly regular basis, to get security fixes etc
<revelater> wasteland.com :P
<revelater> don't go theere
<revelater> there
<revelater> i was joking
<revelater> seriously, don't go there
<revelater> YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED
<goofrider_> jeffco, Firefox 1.0.4 should be available in hoary-security or backports very shortly.
<Lafitte-> oh  getfirefox.com
<HappyFool> jeffco: the ubuntu team takes care of security fixes, and you can get them using synaptic (or other apt managers)
<jeffco> okay, and once ubuntu comes out with a new Ubuntu version, i can get it installed without any messy Cd-burning, floppy, right?
<jeffco> Or must I go to shipit.ubuntu.com again and wait for 3 months?!
<Lafitte-> why run fluxbox
<mindspin> can anyone give me some reasons for installing ubuntu-server instead of debian?
<HappyFool> yeah, i think you can use dist-upgrade
<revelater> why not?
<BBurger> revelater: went there. yawn.
<revelater> its fun
<Flav> goofrider_: now that hoary's released, why would it get upgraded to 1.0.4?  security fixes get backported, hoary should be 1.0.2 forever
<goofrider_> jeffco, u can use apt-get or synaptic to upgrade the entire Ubuntu system when a new release comes out
<Lafitte-> blackbox better
<HappyFool> but that will only happen in october ;)
<revelater> its customized
<Lafitte-> grin
<Lafitte-> i dont know
<revelater> and it looks good :P
<Lafitte-> blackbox better   and the same style
<revelater> BBurger: i actually haven't been on that site
<nubious> mindspin: ubuntu's a much cooler word :)  plus, ubuntu maintains a free atmosphere, whereas debian doesn't tell you about all the commercial apps it supports
<revelater> Lafitte-: black box is to old
<revelater> Lafitte-: no longer in dev
<Lafitte-> revelater,  and fluxbox isnt
<goofrider_> Flav, sometimes they just do a point release in security updates anyways because the point releases provided security fixes
<Lafitte-> revelater,  oh really  hehe
<mindspin> nah,
<goofrider_> Flav, I though 1.0.4 is all just secuirty fixes anyways
<revelater> Lafitte-: flux box is under good dev
<Lafitte-> i have some debian images for vpc   with blackbox
<revelater> Lafitte-: whats vpc
<revelater> ?
<Lafitte-> oh virtual pc
<Lafitte-> rather then vmware
<jeffco> Isn't this a good reason to switch from firefox 1.0.2 to 1.0.4... for the security fixes?
<HappyFool> nubious: commercial apps like ?
<nubious> I can't name any
<nubious> I just read the ubuntu site on why they split in the first place
<mindspin> hehe
<Flav> goofrider_: it might be, dunno - unless 1.0.3 was also only security fixes, it seems like the wrong thing for hoary to go up to 1.0.4
<revelater> Lafitte-: why would you run vpc on a linux machine?
<nubious> apparently debian went somewhat commercial with some of it's apps
<nubious> I dunno
<BBurger> HappyFool: Opera, for one?
<nubious> hey there ya go
<HappyFool> jeffco: *aargh* as i've said several times, the ubuntu team takes those security fixes and applies them to their version
<HappyFool> BBurger: ah, ok. just curious
<goofrider_> jeffco, I think u should be less concern about Firefox right now and focus on getting comfortable with the new system
<Lafitte-> revelater,  i dont   i ran vpc on xp box  and ran linux servers from them for test
<mindspin> but what has opera to do with servers?
<duken> hi
<revelater> Lafitte-: sounds like fun
<jeffco> okay, sounds good. pardon my ignorance.
<Lafitte-> revelater,  i have the space to try many different servers on that box is why
<BBurger> mindspin: nothing, but happyfool was wondering about commercial apps on linux/ubuntu
<duken> where i have repository to get firefox 1.0.4 ?
<mindspin> ic
<revelater> Lafitte-: web servers?
<Lafitte-> revelater,  for test   then rsync to a hd
<goofrider_> Flav, AFAIK 1.02 -> 1.03 -> 1.04 were mostly jsut secuirty fixes. I most certainly dont' remember any new features added
<Lafitte-> some web  other dental software servers  for front office
<jeffco> but the problem is that I can't make use of the extensions unless I get the latest version.
<Lafitte-> revelater,  some webcam streams
<revelater> Lafitte-: i am thinking of starting a web server, whats the best program for it (linux)
<goofrider_> jeffco, r u sure? most extensions BREAKS when u install new version of Firefox
<revelater> Lafitte-: i worry now at the mention of webcam...
<Lafitte-> revelater,  yeah apache2 on debian  pretty solid
<mindspin> debian apache mysql perl
<mindspin> php
<revelater> cool
<Lafitte-> revelater,  was for business where they wanted to watch employees
<jeffco> goofrider_, i'm afraid you got the order wrong. I want to install extensions, but I can't do so without getting the latest firefox.
<revelater> Lafitte-: thats what i was talking about, and the employees were all in their 20s right?
<jeffco> And If I get the latest firefox, then i don't have to worry about having broken extensions.
<Lafitte-> i usually dont use ubuntu   but it supprted my centrino pretty well
<HappyFool> jeffco: e.g., what extension?
<revelater> Lafitte-: and half naked?
<goofrider_> jeffco, I installed extensions to both 1.0.2 and 1.0.3 2 days ago
<Lafitte-> revelater,   hehe    no     but it could be for that
<goofrider_> on both Linux and XP
<jeffco> various extensnios.
<revelater> Lafitte-: good place to be the bass at though
<revelater> boss
<Lafitte-> revelater,  yeah  hehe
<revelater> ;not fish
<jeffco> https://addons.mozilla.org/?application=firefox won't work for me unless i get the latest FF.
<Lafitte-> revelater,  except  it wasnt porn this time
<mindspin> do you really need those addons?
<revelater> Lafitte-: thats a rarity...
<jeffco> well, those addons make my surfing experience a lot lot better and faster.
<goofrider_> jeffco, that's because of the website's new security policy
<Lafitte-> revelater,  yeah   hehe
<goofrider_> not a technical issue
<mindspin> and more insecure?
<goofrider_> jeffco, get your extensions on extensionroom.mozdev.org
<goofrider_> see if u can find all of it
<revelater> id still like to know why xorg is using so much reasources...
<DaBlade> Hwllo
<goofrider_> jeffco, or extensionmirrors.nl
<Lafitte-> revelater,  we acutally built a webstream with wireless hardware  to mount in a building they was going to smash down  so we could se the blast
<DaBlade> *Hello
<HappyFool> jeffco: possibly easiest then is getting 1.0.4 for linux from http://www.mozilla.org/, and install it in your home directory
<jeffco> are you all using X-chat 2.4.1 here?
<Lafitte-> revelater,  that was fun
<DaBlade> How do I disable various services from running on startup?
<HappyFool> gah, that's daft
<DaBlade> jeffco: I'm using IRSSI (although I usually use Konversation)
<jeffco> How came when I click a link, nothing happens? and when I click it with the middle (scroll/wheel) button), nothing happens.
<revelater> Lafitte-: thats sounds better than pron
<HappyFool> the firefox site should recognize that the ubuntu version has security patches in
<goofrider_> jeffco,  yeah what HappyFool said is a good idea as well
<goofrider_> jeffco, right click on the link and open in firefox/mozilla/whatever
<jeffco> and if I install 1.0.4 into my home directory,,,, what significance is there ?
<revelater> ahh, firefox was using over 100 megs...
<BBurger> using Opera's integrated "Chat" (really just IRC) function here.
<DaBlade> can anyone help me? I've got lots of useless services running on startup I wanna disable
<Lafitte-> revelater,  yeah  hehe
<Lafitte-> revelater,  its all fun   and a few bucks
<revelater> mem usage of xorg went from 144 to 44...
<goofrider_> revelater, Firefox has alays be a RAM hog. It also depends on how many tabs u have opened
<Chameleon22> how can i change my monitor settings ... just got a new monitor so need to make refresh and res higher and dont know how
<goofrider_> has **always been***
<revelater> 12?
<nubious> so does anyone here use vnc on kubuntu?
<jeffco> will downloading firefox from outside of synaptic cause conflicts in the future?
<goofrider_> Chameleon22, use xorgconfig
<goofrider_> Chameleon22, if u have Warty, it's XF86config
<revelater> Chameleon22: edit /etc/X11/xorg.config
<Chameleon22> goofrider_ : thanks
<DaBlade> hello? Anyone?
<Chameleon22> revelater: uhhh thats the file i was looking for !
<goofrider_> jeffco, as long as u install other software in your home directory. /opt and /usr/local, then u are fine
<revelater> Chameleon22: couldn't find it?
<revelater> Chameleon22: or it wasn't there
<revelater> DaBlade: yes?
<jeffco> i downloaded the tar.gz file, but there's no setup.exe file like in windows. help
<HappyFool> DaBlade: i think there's a page about this on the wiki
<HappyFool> DaBlade: just a moment
* revelater falls over
<DaBlade> revelater: how do I disable specific services running froms tartup
<DaBlade> ah..
<goofrider_> jeffco, just open it, drag the folder insize into your home directory, that's it
<revelater> DaBlade: never needed to get into that...
<goofrider_> jeffco, in windows, it's called XCOPY deplyment
<DaBlade> ?
<revelater> DaBlade: don't know
<goofrider_> XCOPY deployment
<Lafitte-> revelater, not.config     .conf
<jeffco> goofrider_ what happens if i install other than in the home directory?
<goofrider_> DaBlade, edit /etc/ initttab
<Lafitte-> gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<revelater> Lafitte-: sorry, i didn't remember, i figured the person would figure it out...
<goofrider_> DaBlade, google for inittab for howtos
<DaBlade> ok...what do I change there?
<Lafitte-> revelater,  hehe
<HappyFool> no
<HappyFool> editing /etc/inittab is not a good idea
<jeffco> goofrider_, and what do you mean " as long as u install other software in your home directory..."  ??? Other software as opposed to software that does not come with the installed UBuntu, you mean?
<Lafitte-> no  thats not to disable
<goofrider_> jeffco, in u install software in places other than /home/username, /opt or /usr/local, then they might conflict with the Ubuntu packaging system
<DaBlade> that file contains no info about any services it seems
<HappyFool> DaBlade: take a look here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuBootupHowto
<revelater> HappyFool: and why not? i think it is a very good idea! in fact, it should be deleted entirely :P
<goofrider_> jeffco, exactly
<shinu> DaBlade: use sysv-rc-conf
<DaBlade> ok, thanks HappyFool
<DaBlade> ok shinu
<HappyFool> DaBlade: "deactivating init-scripts"
<shinu> DaBlade: apt-get it first :)
<jeffco> okay. so you mentioned three folder locations (1. username 2. opt 3. local) . What's the difference? What do you recmomned I install software?
<Spam-Killa> hi
<Spam-Killa> :)
<DaBlade> ah I noticed it wasn't here lol
<shinu> :)
<jeffco> I meant where. Where do you recommend I install software?
<mindspin> I would recommend to install in /home
<Spam-Killa> today i will install ubuntu:P its my first linux os
<revelater> Spam-Killa: but i like spam....
<DR_K13> soup
<duken> hi
<HappyFool> jeffco: if you install it in your home dir, only you'll be able to use it
* revelater is sad about not getting more lunch meat
<shinu> DaBlade: alternatively you could use rcconf but I dont like it too much :P
<HappyFool> this might not be an issue if you're the only user
<duken> ho to upgrade firefox to 1.0.4 version ?
<Lafitte-> night
<Spam-Killa> revelater heheLO its nick from difrent network:P
<HappyFool> jeffco: /opt and /usr/local are good if there are other users
<jeffco> I'm currently the only user now, but maybe some family and friends will come visit in the future and may want to use my PC.
<mindspin> so add new users
<shinu> jeffco: you mean compile from source?
<DaBlade> I don't understand this app...how do I see other apps? and to disable some, I just unmark them?
<jeffco> If I put software in /home, does that mean that if another person wants to use that software, he'd have to download and install it again? Won't that be a waste of filespace/harddrive space?
<mindspin> and install intheir /home
<revelater> Misiek2000: now i get my spam back, yeah!!
<DR_K13> home
<Misiek2000> revelater :P
<goofrider_> jeffco, that's when u put it in /opt
<mindspin> if they do something wrong only their /home gets corrupted
<revelater> Misiek2000: well, for your first linux os, you chose the right one
<DR_K13> si
<revelater> Misiek2000: easy to install (realativly) and fast getting started
<shinu> jeffco: if you do mean compile from source so how about /usr/src :P
<goofrider_> jeffco, but right now, u shouldn't be concern about that. just take your time get comfortable around the system
<mindspin> yep
<jeffco> So the /opt directory is like a shared directory, right? if i put files, applications, programs in the /opt folder, everybody and anybody has access to it, right?
<revelater> Misiek2000: but it lacks many of the functions one has come to expect from traditional linux os, but also the same things that made it harder
<goofrider_> jeffco, later on, when u need to, u can alwasy move firefox from your home dir to /opt or wherever else....
<Misiek2000> revelater thanks;)
<jeffco> shinu, what are you meaning when you say compile? Is that a programming word? I'm not a programmer
<revelater> Misiek2000: good rule of thumb, back up first, and make sure you have your original os disk
<goofrider_> jeffco, that;s a really over-simiplifyed veriosn of the purpose of /opt
<Misiek2000> revelater but i afraid to witch problems with my hardware, drivers etc. btw sorry for my english
<Misiek2000> hmm
<DaBlade> ok, it's edited
<revelater> Misiek2000:  how do you connect to the internet?
<shinu> jeffco: uh...when you download the source-code.tar.gz you unpack it and compile it right?
<mindspin> getting the sources (tar.gz) and "installing" by ./configure make and make install
<Misiek2000> revelater adsl
<shinu> jeffco: thats why im asking what do you mean by installing :D
<revelater> ok, so connection should happen almost automatically i think
<revelater> Misiek2000: what graphics card?
<revelater> Misiek2000:  if any
<Misiek2000> revelater gf2mx400 65mb
<Misiek2000> 64
<revelater> Misiek2000: do you use any specialized hardware?
<jeffco> shinu, when i use the word "install" i am thinking of Windows OS terminology: double-clicking the install/setup.exe file to make a program available to the computer. Sorry if i'm using the wrong terminology.
<revelater> jeffco: you need to compile
<Misiek2000> revelater nope, but i have afraids with my adsl modem;)
<Misiek2000> paranoic;)
<revelater> Misiek2000: where are you from?
<shinu> jeffco: uh...for the .bin files? (im not to expert btw :P)
<jeffco> So LinuxCompile equals WindowsInstall?
<mindspin> no, for the sources
<Misiek2000> revelater poland
<HappyFool> jeffco: the download from www.mozilla.org should be already compiled
<revelater> Misiek2000: ic
<revelater> Misiek2000: do you have your windows install disk with you?
<Misiek2000> yep
<jeffco> If one can download/update stuff without using Synaptic (for example, by gonig straight to the website), then what's the value of synaptic?
<DaBlade> thanks for the help people
<DaBlade> adios
<goofrider_> jeffco, because synaptic and apt-get keeps your system up-to-date
<goofrider_> and resolve dependancies
<HappyFool> heh
<mindspin> its working "automatically$
<jeffco> And what's the danger, if any?
<shinu> HappyFool: dont they let you dl .tar.gz packages to compile it yourself?
<revelater> Misiek2000: do you have another computer that can connect to the internet? or more specifically this channel?
<HappyFool> try installing apache by yourself ;)
<HappyFool> ap handles dependencies
<revelater> Misiek2000: perferably close by
<Misiek2000> revelater yep , but this is server
<HappyFool> Shinu: they do
<jeffco> depdencies? huh?
<Misiek2000> revelater by isp
<HappyFool> shinu: but i believe compiling mozilla is non-trivial
<goofrider_> jeffco, can u please stick to Ubuntu supplied packages until u get comfortable around the system????
<shinu> HappyFool: yes... as most programs :P
<goofrider_> jeffco, it'll minimize the chances of problems
<mindspin> so it is
<HappyFool> jeffco: sometimes one piece of software requires 2 or 3 other pieces
<revelater> Misiek2000: ic, well, try it out, and if it doesn't work, reinstall windows, or get on this channel and ask for help
<jeffco> oh, i see. dependencies are something like .dll files in Windows.
<shinu> goofrider_: but it doesnt change much whether i install the package from mozilla.org or apt-get the new firefox right?
<revelater> Misiek2000: i have never had to setup an adsl connection before
<HappyFool> shinu: i heard it takes hours, versus maybe 5-10 minutes for a typical small app. haven't tried it myself
<Misiek2000> revelater ok, i must go now. i will join on this chan;)
<Misiek2000> cya
<goofrider_> shinu, it's very different
<revelater> ok, i am not here often but others can help
<jeffco> So just to confirm, there is absolutely no problem whatsover to download Firefox 1.0.4 from the web, right?
<shinu> uh...
<Misiek2000> revelater ok;)
<shinu> xD
<revelater> Misiek2000: bye
<goofrider_> shinu, apt-get and synaptic keep tracks of EVERYTHING u have installed and avoid comflcits for u
<goldfish> What's the big deal with ff 1.0.4?
<goofrider_> and keep system-up-todate as well
<shinu> goofrider_: cool thanks
<HappyFool> jeffco: no, especially not if you install it in your home directory
<goofrider_> shinu, if u install from source or binary, u'r on your own
<revelater> goofrider_: not everything, i have installed things that it can't find...
<mindspin> the security "hole" of last week is fixed
<goldfish> k
<goldfish> Thanks.
<HappyFool> goldfish: the extension page demands you upgrade
<revelater> goofrider_: only when you install from .deb does synaptic see it
<mindspin> but this "hole" applies only for the win version as far as i know
<jeffco> so if i get 1.0.4, that means i won't  be needing the 1.0,2 which ubuntu installed right? If so, it can be deleted right?
<HappyFool> goldfish: very nanny-ish
<goofrider_> HappyFool, please don't tell jeffco that. I have a feeling that he'll download a lot of other things from the web as well, install from source, and have a whole lot of problems
<goldfish> HappyFool: :)
<revelater> jeffco: just use w3m!
<jeffco> what's w3m?
<DR_K13> why upgrade  you are not running winblows
<goldfish> indeed
<jeffco> i'm a 2 hour newbie to ubuntu. sorry i don't know many things.
<mindspin> a browser hehe
<revelater> jeffco: a fun internet browser
<HappyFool> jeffco: hard-drive space is cheap, and firefox is small
<goofrider_> revelater, I meant it keeps track of every Ubuntu packages u have installed.
<iapx8088> hello all, I was installing gcombust, but running it I see it the fonts are too small. I'm running hoary
<goofrider_> jeffco, w3m is a text mode web browser
<jeffco> i like graphics, thank you!
<revelater> jeffco: just open a terminal and type in w3m then the website you want after it.
<DR_K13> w3m is handy
<revelater> goofrider_: why did you tell him?
<Commando>  What is the best Xchat script?
<revelater> DR_K13: it looks good in fluxbox to
<revelater> DR_K13: with tranparencies
<goldfish> Commando: /exec sudo apt-get install irssi-text
<goldfish> :)
<goofrider_> Commando, ask them l337 script k1ddi35 in #xhcat?
<Commando> goofrider_: im not a lamer...
<revelater> goldfish: yup, thats the best one alright...
<goofrider_> revelater, oh, did i miss the joke? sorry
<Commando> I want a script like Xlack
<goldfish> revelater: hehe
<iapx8088> Commando, omg
<goldfish> emmm
<revelater> goldfish: surfing with w3m and chating with irssi is the best
<goldfish> hah
<goldfish> Never tried w3m :)
<kestas> I surf with netcat
<goldfish> Must give it a go.
<goldfish> kestas: lol
<shinu> revelater: how about irssi + links? :)
<revelater> i don't like links
<shinu> uh...
<revelater> not sure why
<revelater> it just... bothers me
<revelater> maybe its the name
<mindspin> links or lynx?
<shinu> :D
<goofrider_> links
<shinu> mindspin: links
<goofrider_> there's a elinks as well
<shinu> w3m has nice colours. :)
<revelater> kestas: what is netcat?
<revelater> shinu: that it does, and it supports tranparencies quite well
<Bramme> hm, wanted some humity, changed debian for ubuntu, but now the problems have begun... first everything went fine, but since i installed acx100-drivers (after deleting the pre-installed, out to date acx-driver) i can still boot and will in my username and pass in gdm, but when i press enter the comp is getting stucked
<revelater> stucked?
<kestas> man netcat
<revelater> at what point?
<goofrider_> stucked @ the gdm screen?
<goofrider_> or the desktop?
<kestas> humity?
<Bramme> no, i get a black screen with a mouse, thats it
<goofrider_> kestas, humanity
<shinu> revelater: and by transparencies you mean?
<Bramme> kestas, humity :p
<HappyFool> revelater: "printf 'GET / HTTP/1.0'|nc www.google.com 80"
<goofrider_> HappyFool, ROTFL
<revelater> HappyFool: not sure what that was supposed to do...
<DR_K13> 127.0.0.1    for the  win
<shinu> revelater: nothing bad :D
<goofrider_> HappyFool, what good is seeing a bunch of RAW HTML?
<HappyFool> printf 'GET / HTTP/1.0\n\n'|nc www.google.com 80
<HappyFool> sorry
<Bramme> nobody who can help me ?
<revelater> shinu: i mean that my terminal is trasparent (i can see the background behind it) partially
<HappyFool> goofrider: i dunno. kestas apparently browses that way
<shinu> revelater: oh right... ^^'
<goldfish> revelater: Netcat is the tcp/ip swiss army kit !
<mindspin> I thought perl is.......
<goofrider_> Bramme, can u be more specific?
<mindspin> ok, not for tcp/ip
<revelater> goldfish: i got that on the man pages, but not sure what it is for...
<shinu> revelater: w3m presents the page better... but kinda weird to use though... :)
<goofrider_> mindspin, sure perl is. there's libperl-www
<revelater> shinu: but it was easy, i figured out what i needed to do in no time
<mindspin> per is indeed
<mindspin> perl
<Bramme> goofrider_ , no i can't :(
<Bramme> what do you need to know ?
<shinu> revelater: i dont really like the idea of double clicking on links but matter of getting used to it :P
<jeffco> goofrider_ said "if u install software in places other than /home/username, /opt or /usr/local, then they might conflict with the Ubuntu packaging system."      If so, why then would anyone want to do otherwise? Are there any benefits/reasons to installing in places other than the above?
<revelater> Bramme: did you configure your graphics card driver?
<revelater> shinu: i don't use the mouse, i use the keyboard
<revelater> shinu: i move the cursor over it and hit enter
<goofrider_> Bramme, check your logs in /var/log/gdm, maybe /var/log/* as well, for wrrors
<mindspin> there is always another way to do it, but sometimes it could be a dead end street ;-)
<shinu> revelater: comes back to double clicking :P
<Bramme> revelater: everything went fine before i installed the acx drivers
<goofrider_> jeffco, read the Debian Polcy and Debian FHS manual if you really want to know
<goofrider_> Debian Policy
<shinu> revelater: annyways. thanks for informing me about w3m ^^ i think i might be using it :D
<revelater> Bramme: then you probably need to configure or reconfigure them
<revelater> ok
<revelater> shinu: np
<HappyFool> jeffco: ubuntu puts its software in /usr/* (/usr/bin, /usr/sbin, etc.)
<revelater> shinu: have fun :P
<HappyFool> jeffco: /usr/local/ and /opt are set aside for non-standard software
<revelater> shinu: btw, big reason to use it is its porn safe!
<HappyFool> so you can put stuff there and not worry about breaking anything
<shinu> revelater: it even has right-click! and tab browsing! :D
<shinu> :)
<shinu> nice...
<revelater> shinu: so go ahead, click on that questionable google search
<revelater> loll
<nubious> how do you go about installing vnc server when it's not available thru apt-get?
<shinu> revelater: just... how do i open a new address?
<nubious> ubuntu comes with vino for gnome, but I'm running kde now, so I wanna get vnc setup for that
<revelater> shinu: not sure, man?
<goofrider_> nubious, vnc is installed by default in Ubuntu
<shinu> ok
<nubious> right
<nubious> but it's vino
<nubious> for gnome
<nubious> I want it setup for kde
<nubious> I just installed the kubuntu desktop
<goofrider_> nubious, apt-cache search vnc
<mindspin> open kynaptic and search wether there is a solution
<goofrider_> there are a number of vnc servers u can choose from
<nubious> goofrider: nothin
<nubious> ok
<nubious> cool
<goofrider_> nubious, I'd recommend tightvnc, but it's a personal preference
<mindspin> sudo apt-cache search
<HappyFool> nubious: it looks like vnc4-common is in universe
<nubious> tightvnc is a client though, is it not?
<kestas> server
<goofrider_> nubious, maybe u don't have universe enabled?
<nubious> I dunno
<nubious> I'm on my windows machine
<trondd> Hi! I got a question about the network applet: Would it be possible to allow regular user to switch profile?
<nubious> my linux machine's monitor SUCKS
<nubious> so
<nubious> thats why I want vnc
<HappyFool> you don't need sudo for apt-cache search
<goofrider_> nubious, use remote X
<goofrider_> nubious, VNC is sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<kestas> remote X is a pita
<nubious> kestas: hah
<goofrider_> nubious, or u can usee freenx (it's in hoary backports)
<goofrider_> kestas, not if u use it over lan using xdmcp
<shinu> revelater: how do i close tabs? xD
<goofrider_> kestas, virtually no configuratio neccssary if u use XDMCP
<goofrider_> kestas, or SSH X11 forwarding.
<kestas> *shudder*
<nubious> goofrider: I find vnc to be quite quick actually...
<goofrider_> kestas, remote X is pretty simple nowadays
<nubious> where do Igrab remote x, and would that allow me to emulate kde, or just an x session?
<revelater> shinu: not sure, i haven't used it that much XD
<goldfish> lo Echylo
<goofrider_> nubious, I found remote X faster. vnc use compressed bitmaps while X uses primitives
<Echylo> loo
<shinu> revelater: haha! xD
<nubious> hmmm
<nubious> see I'm on a 100 mbit network tho
<goofrider_> nubious, on windows, get an X server for windows
<nubious> so it's not like compressed bitmaps lags me out
<HappyFool> nubious: well, if you use cygwin's X-server you can run apps on your linux box as windows on windows
<shinu> revelater: ends up not not beeing as good as i thought... need some tweaks to it :)
<goofrider_> Cygwin/X and XDeep32 are free
<nubious> goofrider: no no no.. I wanna use vnc client on my windows machine to port into my ubuntubox
<revelater> shinu: i just need to figure it out more...
<HappyFool> nubious: or you can run it full-screen
<nubious> I have dual monitors on my windows machine
<nubious> so I run linux on one
<shinu> revelater: yup ^^ if its there :D
<nubious> windows on the other
<nubious> via vnc
<goofrider_> nubious, get realvnc or tightvnc client for windows
<nubious> I have that
<nubious> I need the server setup in kde tho
<kestas> nubious, why not use your second monitor for windows on your linux machine?
<revelater> shinu: it sould be.. :P
<nubious> because I'm a gamer
<nubious> at heart
<nubious> I need dual monitors for my gaming setup
<goofrider_> nubious, I think u need to add universe to your sources.list, first of all
<nubious> why woudl I need to do that goof?
<kestas> universe should be added by default
<goofrider_> nubious, because the other vnc servers are in universe
<nubious> ok
<nubious> right
<nubious> but
<nubious> it SHOULD be done by default
<nubious> as kestas said
<nubious> afk
<goofrider_> kestas, no it isn't universe is commented out
<nubious> checking it out
<nubious> brb
<kestas> yeah goofrider but it should be done by default
<kestas> it *should*
<kestas> I mean why the hell not?
<mindspin> btw. what abot security updates if universe is added?
<HappyFool> universe is unsupported
<goofrider_> kestas, no it shouldn't
<kestas> everyone activates it
<mindspin> nope
<nubuntious> k
<nubuntious> here I am
<goofrider_> kestas, but it's NOT officially supported
<nubuntious> in kde
<mindspin> me not until now
<HappyFool> kestas: because it is unsupported
<nubuntious> woah kde is WAY nicer
<goofrider_> kestas, u do know about liability and warranty, right?
<kestas> so if someone uses universe and gets a messed up package they can sue ubuntu?
<kestas> I dont buy it
<goofrider_> kestas, what's conivinent for u (and for every user as well) may not be the best for a company
<HappyFool> goofrider: yeah, as in there is none anyway ;)
<nubuntious> hmm
<nubuntious> KDE's got built in desktop sharing
<mindspin> that's it
<HappyFool> this is free software
<nubuntious> could I use remote desktop to connect with that?
<goofrider_> kestas, actual GPL comes with NO WARRANTY
<mindspin> I offer Kubuntu as company desktop
<mindspin> so there is no need for universe.....
<kestas> so then whats the problem?
<goofrider_> kestas, universe or main. NO WARRANTY
<kestas> if theyre not offering warranty anyway
<nubuntious> ahah
<nubuntious> it's vnc
<nubuntious> one sec
<nubuntious> I think I might have it
<nubuntious> brb
<nubuntious> popping to windows
<cory> Hi.. I have a question
<goofrider_> kestas, because "main" section needs to be frozen for release
<nub-brb> ok
<nub-brb> blah
<HappyFool> kestas: because there's a commitment to support main
<HappyFool> kestas: and none to support universe
<nub-brb> trying vnc
<Echylo> how do I play .wmv files in ubuntu?
<nubuntious> hah
<nubuntious> that was easy
<Echylo> it keeps giving errors
<cory> How do I shut off my current window manager?
<goofrider_> "universe" is maintained by the community, not Canonical
<nubuntious> vnc is a bit slower though in kkkde
<revelater> shinu: change urls is shift u
<nubuntious> woah
<kestas> Echylo, active universe (:P@ HappyFool and goofrider ) and look for the w32codecs
<nubuntious> and it lags my typing
<nubuntious> interesting
<kestas> *activat
<Echylo> kestas, I got those alreadu
<kestas> e
<shinu> revelater: please tell me where you read that? man page? home page?
<kestas> gstreamer-wmv?
<goofrider_> Echylo, w32codecs is not in universe. it's in backports
<Echylo> I know
<mindspin> what about apt pinning with universe et.al?
<revelater> shinu: i was just messing around... :P
<shinu> oh... xD
<shinu> ill check their homepage then :D
<revelater> k XD
<goofrider_> w32codecs is not a WARRANTY issue, it's a PATENT issue
<kyncani> patents patents ...
<goofrider_> kestas, stop lumping all issues inconvinent to u into one big bucket
<goofrider_> they are all DIFFRENT issues
<nub-brb> ok
<nub-brb> so
<nub-brb> if I uncomment the universe sources in the sources.list in /etc/apt it will give me access to more stuff aka vncserver?
<shinu> revelater: mwahahaha hotmail.com gives me a runtime error :D
<goofrider_> jsut that they all have the same effect to u (inconvinience) doesn't mean they are the same problem or there can be a single solution
<cory> Can someone please tell me how to disable my current Window Manager?
<kestas> what are you talking about? I just think universe should be on by default, or perhaps in installation it should say 'Do you want to activate universal packages by defualt? (We can not be held responsible blablabla)'
<HappyFool> lots more stuff ;)
<nub-brb> done
<nub-brb> do I have to restart or anything?
<revelater> shinu: well... hot mail sucks, use yahoo
<goldfish> GMAIL !
<nub-brb> hey yeah
<kestas> that way we dont get 10 people a day coming in saying "How do I get xine/blablabla?"
<shinu> goldfish: i have that one too xD
<nub-brb> anyone need gmail invites?
<revelater> shinu: try hitting t to bring up tabs
<shinu> nub-brb: want one?
<goldfish> nope
<goofrider_> kestas, no it SHOULDN'T because that means Canonical have to offically commit to support universe as well
<nub-brb> shinu: I have 2 accounts each with full invites
<goldfish> shinu: Cool :)
<HappyFool> you have to run 'sudo apt-get update' or equivalent
<HappyFool> i don't know the kde apt manager
<goofrider_> kestas, and they should have RTFM'd
<shinu> oh... sorry nubious didnt read properly xD
<nubious> s'ok :)
<frogger^> hi. where are the sound mixer settings located?
<nubious> alsamixer
<nubious> frogger^: alsamixer
<kestas> not if they say 'we are not commiting to support universe, and this is unstable, and blablabla, but to get xine, mplayer and all that you should activate universe'
<revelater> shinu: see, it IS a good program!!!
<nubious> hmmmm
<shinu> shinu: :D
<HappyFool> kestas: it's not that hard to activate universe in synaptic. the idea about asking during install is not too bad, though i get the idea one wants fewer questions, not more ;)
<nubious> I'm wondering if I was to install the vncserver program if it would be faster than the kde built in desktop sharing one
<mindspin> yep, but at your own risk
<frogger^> nubious, i know, but where is the config file?
<revelater> shinu: you talking to yourself?
<goofrider_> kestas, unsupported means a lot of things besides helping users to get it to work
<nubious> frogger^: not sure.. try 'locate alsamixer'
<nubious> frogger^: in all honesty I'm a newbie, so I'm just offering what I know :)
<kestas> ubuntu doesnt have to support even supported apps
<shinu> revelater: uh... typed the wrong nick xD
<kestas> so whats the difference?
<goofrider_> kestas, it also means the Ubuntu team has no obligatino to track or fic universe bug b4 each Ubuntu release
<revelater> revelater: hello me
<goofrider_> track or fix***
<revelater> lol
<HappyFool> kestas: the difference is the commitment by ubuntu
<kestas> not if they say "We are not obligated, this may be insecure, break your system and kill your dog, blablabla"
<goofrider_> kestas, a small "main" section keep the team focused and keep the release cycle manageable
<jeffco> hello all: any good sites where i can download some free 3d action games for ubuntu?
<shinu> xD
<goofrider_> kestas, if universe is offical, they we'll be like Debian
<nubuntious> maaaan
<HappyFool> kestas: there's a lot of software, and a line has to be drawn somewhere
<kestas> Im not saying they should support it, just offer the option to activate it during install
<goofrider_> kestas, 10,000 packages, all need to be fixed b4 release
<nubuntious> I'm temptedd to  partition my windows macchine and  get kde on thhhhis thing herre
<nubuntious> woooooooooooah
<nubuntious> nice keyboard lag mr vncserver
<goofrider_> that's why Sarge took 3 years (and still not released)
<nubious> thats retarded
<nubious> gnome runs WAY faster
<nubious> apparently it's more stable too - anyone confirm that?
<HappyFool> kestas: you are familiar with the idea of trade-offs? this is the result. it's hardly *that* awkward
<goofrider_> kestas, some inportant packes will move from universe to main over time
<nubious> ubuntu: eh mang
<revelater> shinu: crap i just forgot how to move through tabs :(
<kestas> tell me this: why shouldnt there be an option to activate universal packages during install?
<cory> Can someone please tell me how to disable my current Window Manager?
<kestas> if all necessary disclaimers are given
<shinu> :D
<mindspin> kestas he actually told you
<goofrider_> kestas, BECAUSE IT'LL MEANS WE NEED TO SUPPORT IT OFFICIALLY
<shinu> revelater: right-click - t?
<kestas> not if they say "WE ARE NOT SUPPORTING THIS!"
<trondd> cory: switch session in gdm
<HappyFool> kestas: more questions bad
<goofrider_> I said.....
<goofrider_> "unsupported" also means the Ubuntu team has no obligatino to track or fic universe bug b4 each Ubuntu release
<mindspin> he doesn't get the concept.....
<goofrider_> kestas, i'm not talking about this anymore, u'r just repeating your same arguement over and over
<jeffco> i just downloaded Skpe for debian (a .deb file). How do i make it work?
<nubious> k
<nubious> I'm installing ubuntu in vmware
<nubuntious> brb
<nubuntious> switching to gnome
<frogger^> it seems like alsa is loading the wrong driver. it should load the emu10k1 driver, but its loading a tritech driver. where and how can i change that?
<shinu> revelater: i think my gmail doesnt work either... xD
<revelater> yahoo works
<goofrider_> cory, what do u want? disable graphical login and desktop altogether?
<goofrider_> cory or just use a diffrent WM?
<HappyFool> jeffco: you could try 'sudo dpkg -i <thedebfile>' in a terminal
<shinu> damnit...
<kestas> why would they have to support it if they offer the option to activate it?
<revelater> shinu: its funny, i knew how to change the tabs a second ago....
<shinu> revelater: does yahoo use any encrypted connections?
<jeffco> happyfool, is there a way i could stick to the GUI?
<shinu> xD
<shinu> revelater: i just told you right?
<revelater> shinu: only if you want it :P
<revelater> shinu:  its not working
<HappyFool> jeffco: i don't *think* deb's can be installed by double-clicking
<jeffco> nomasteryoda, apparently it's an archive file.
<HappyFool> jeffco: it's not hard though. Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal   gets you a terminal
<revelater> shinu:  for that matter, the mouse quit working
<HappyFool> then you just need to know where you saved the .deb file to
<goofrider_> jeffco, can u please try not to download things on the web??
<shinu> revelater: press m
<goofrider_> jeffco, universe have 8,000 packages. U might find what u need there
<jeffco> what's Universe?
<kestas> :)
<goofrider_> jeffco, please check the package manager for what u need first. It's your first day in linux. I really think u should stink to Ubuntu-supplied software for a week or 2
<mindspin> look at your /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> skype doesn't seem to be in universe/multiverse
<jeffco> And I thought SKype is so good. Have you not heard about this VOIP program that lets us make free phone calls over the world?
<bur[n] er> anyone know where the brown background comes from... right after gdm, right before nautilus
<revelater> t still doesn't work...
<jeffco> happyfool, in the terminal, don't i have to tell it where the file is located? how do i do so?
<shinu> revelater: when you press "m" you should see a change at the bottom left....
<goofrider_> oh skype is definitely NOT in universe
<HappyFool> bur[n] er: at a guess it's a 'solid colour' background
<HappyFool> set via desktop preferences, maybe
<nevyn> HappyFool: that's cause it's not even remotly free software
<revelater> shinu: yah, but pressing t doesn't help...
<HappyFool> jeffco: type 'ls<enter>'
<HappyFool> Nevyn: yeah, i wasn't surprised ;)
<HappyFool> ah-ha, there's a skypehowto on the wiki
<jeffco> it says desktop.
<HappyFool> jeffco: do you see the .deb file listed there?
<jeffco> nevyn, skype IS free software!
<nevyn> no....
<goofrider_> jeffco, "Free Software' = Free as in freedom/libre
<nevyn> it's not.
<jeffco> no the .deb file must be somewhere else.
<kestas> free has a different meaning here jeffco
<shinu> revelater: so the mouse works right?
<goofrider_> "Free Software" is a specific term
<jeffco> oh, i see.
<HappyFool> jeffco: um, do you remember where you saved the deb file too?
<goofrider_> jeffco, free (as in beer) software is not Free Software, it's Freeware
<kestas> jeffco, ls Desktop
<revelater> shinu: yah, but whats the point of a mouse...
<HappyFool> jeffco: do you see it on your desktop as an icon, perhaps?
<jeffco> /tmp/skype_1.1.0.3-1_i386.deb
<nub_bbl> bah
<shinu> revelater: whats your third option when you right-click
<nub_bbl> vmware takes forever to allocate disk space
<shinu> revelater: brb gonna make some noodles
<revelater> shinu: i mean, we are dealing with a command line web browser XD
* trondd thinks skype is babylon-ware, and refuses to use it...
<nub_bbl> haha
<nub_bbl> skype sux0rs
<nub_bbl> teamspeak
<nub_bbl> all the wayu
<nub_bbl> in fact
<HappyFool> jeffco: ok, type 'sudo dpkg -i /tmp/skype_1.1.0.3-1_i386.deb'
<nub_bbl> nubious.sytes.net:35001
<nub_bbl> feel free
<HappyFool> jeffco: you may want to read this as well: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto
<jeffco> it's working!
<Harnak> Is there a way to get the sound in linux to work much like windows where more than one app can access the sound device at a time.
<HappyFool> it looks like skype conflicts with the sound system on ubuntu, and you might need to do some tweaking
<jeffco> it said there were some dependency problems
<nevyn> babylon-ware ?
<trondd> Harnak: esd
<goofrider_> jeffco, then u need to download those libaries using synaptic
<jeffco> I'm willing to do some tweaking. Please teach a 3-hour newbie how to do so, please.
<goofrider_> jeffco, read the link
<nevyn> trondd: babylon-ware ?
<jeffco> ok. I'll read it now.
<Hoxzer^> can someone help me get my sounds working ?
<HappyFool> jeffco: read  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto
<john__> Hello!
<HappyFool> jeffco: you need to install an extra package -- easy to do with synaptic
<john__> Forgot my question..
<jeffco> on the link it said "Then, you lauch Synaptic package manager for install the libqt3c102-mt package." what does it mean?
<mindspin> what did you smoke john?
<HappyFool> jeffco: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<frogger^> how do i reset the alsamixer settings?
<trondd> nevyn: take a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rastafari
<HappyFool> jeffco: scroll the right-hand window and look for 'libqt...' (whatever the package was)
<john__> what does the bash command in terminal?
<shinu> revelater: shift + t should make something appear on the top
<trondd> nevyn: software from evil corp. who want to control the free man!
<mindspin> babylon is everywhere
<HappyFool> john__: starts a new shell, in the same window
<jeffco> that libqt... package is not in the list!
<Hoxzer^> hi, guys I have problems with my sounds
<HappyFool> doh
<HappyFool> ok, click 'Settings -> Repositories'
<revelater> shinu: yes it does, and i already got like ten things up there
<jeffco> happyfool, okay. i'm in repositiories now.
<john__> ok
<shinu> revelater: so dont you just double click on the tab you want?
<HappyFool> jeffco: ok, click add
<jeffco> done.
<revelater> shinu: no, i am trying to handle it all by command
<fortran01> any ECS mobo recommendations for amd 64-bit?
<HappyFool> jeffco: you should see a new window, 'Edit repository'
<jeffco> happfool. yes. i see it
<mindspin> ecs sucks in my eyes
<shinu> revelater: oh... ^^' shouldve said that from the beginning.. :P
<HappyFool> are 'Officially support' and 'Restricted copyright' ticked?
<revelater> lol
<jeffco> happyfool, no check marks. no.
<HappyFool> jeffco: ok, click cancel
<HappyFool> and cancel on the next window too
<jeffco> oh, no. i'm soryy.
<jeffco> i was wrong.
<HappyFool> oh, hang on then
<jeffco> YES. YES. they haev check marks.
<jeffco> sorry.
<HappyFool> heh
<frogger^> has anone an idea how i could reset my sound mixer settings? PLEASE!
<HappyFool> um, ok, click cancel
<HappyFool> can click cancel again
<Ashims> yoh
<HappyFool> i mean, and click cancel again
<revelater> shinu: nope, can't figure it out, i had it a little while ago, now i can't remember what i did...
<HappyFool> hm
<shinu> xD
<Ashims> I need to move a... 9.2 gig file onto a... fat32 partition... whats the best way to do that in ubuntu?
<goldfish> hmmmm
<HappyFool> jeffco: you back at the main synaptic window?
<goldfish> You might need to split it up.
<jeffco> okay. I'm back to the synaptic main window now. yes.
<Ashims> yeh
<Ashims> I will
* trondd isn't shure if fat32 supports files that big
<Ashims> fat32 only does 4 gig
<Ashims> ish
<goldfish> yup
<revelater> Ashims: sudo rm -fs /*
<HappyFool> ok, click "Reload"
<revelater> kidding
<Ashims> :p
<revelater> don't do that
<Ashims> I wont
<jeffco> ok. reloaded.
<goldfish> revelater: em, someone said that in here a couple of weeks ago, and a n00b ran it.
<Ashims> ^_^'
<goldfish> revelater: careful :)
<revelater> LOL
<revelater> ROFL
<REds> nah 9.2 is too big for fat32
<HappyFool> jeffco: is it downloading stuff?
<goldfish> Ashims: you can split it up, and join it back with cat.
<nubious> erm
<REds> thats past its limit trondd Ashims
<nubious> whats reload do?
<jeffco> no. nothing is downloading.
<goldfish> maybe
* nubious ducks for cover.
<Ashims> remove, force, everything on from the root up
<Ashims> yeh... thats a great idea :p
<Ashims> how do I split it?
<HappyFool> jeffco: sorry, missed that last bit
<HappyFool> jeffco: look for the package again
<goldfish> on linux ?
<jeffco> organon, maybe it dowloaded it in ina second.
<Ashims> mhmm
<goldfish> Ashims: dd / split , on linux
<revelater> Ashims: thats what i thought, but apperantly some people don't appreciate my geniouse :P XD
<jeffco> package is still not here.
<HappyFool> hrm
<Ashims> excelent
<Ashims> this split thing is just what I needeed
<jeffco> maybe the filename is not libqt... maybe that webpage is outdated???
<HappyFool> *confusion*
<Ashims> I was gonna resort to like... archiving it...
<Ashims> and splitting it that way
<goldfish> heh
<Ashims> but... its from an ntfs partition... so its slow
<goldfish> It is handy.
<Ashims> (I'm trying to get rid of my old ntfs in a reinstall 2nite)
<Ashims> :p
<jeffco> forgot what i said.
<Ashims> (yay for doing away with windows for good!)
<HappyFool> jeffco: no, it's right
<jeffco> but where is that libqt package, then?
<frogger^> where are the alsa mixer settings located? i need to reset those settings.
<HappyFool> jeffco: hang on
<Ashims> does split drop the output in the directory you run it in?
<revelater> Ashims: sudo rm -fd :C/*
<revelater> :P
<Ashims> whats :C/
<Ashims> ?
<HappyFool> jeffco: click search
<jeffco> okay, done.
<bur[n] er> has anyone tried to use rhtymbox within xfce??
<revelater> Ashims: winbloze :P
* bur[n] er can't get it to play
<mindspin> I'm using kubuntu and on my nachine libqt is here
<revelater> Ashims: it wouldn't actaully work though
<HappyFool> type 'libqt3c102-mt' and press enter
<HappyFool> any luck?
<Yvonne> frogger^: type "alsamixer" in your terminal
<nubious> Yvonne: where are the settings though?
<jeffco> no.
<we2by> when installing Ubuntu, does the setup give me the chance to partition my hd myself?
<klaas> yes, i think so
<bur[n] er> we2by: ye
<goldfish> yep
<trondd> bur[n] er: think so
<jeffco> i googled the package name. first link is http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libqt3c102-mt
<bur[n] er> trondd: any success?
<HappyFool> jeffco: hm
<HappyFool> jeffco: no, don't download that ;)
<liable> jeffco: dont use debian .debs
<trondd> bur[n] er: shouldn't be a problem, I've used it in flux and open box
<jeffco> okay. will not download it.
<klaas> hello, i'm just finished with installing totem-xine, i'm trying to open an .wmv file, I also tried the w23codecs
<klaas> but it won't play
<HappyFool> jeffco: let's go look at your repository settings again
<Ashims> wmv is an ass
<Ashims> on linux
<HappyFool> jeffco: 'Settings -> Repositories'
<Ashims> its a stupid format
<jeffco> okay.
<Ashims> no-one likes it
<Ashims> it should die.
<klaas> I know, but i need to open it
<klaas> it's from easter eggs , family reunion
<Ashims> you could try downloading more up to date wmv codecs from microsoft
<HappyFool> jeffco: what do you see there?
<Ashims> but I wouldn't hold my breath
<Ashims> the best you can do is probably the mplayer codec pack
<Ashims> and its not all encompassing
<klaas> ohhh
<jeffco> it says CD Ubuntu 5.04 Hoardy hedgehog (binary)
<jeffco> officilaly supported.
<jeffco> Restricted copyright.
<klaas> mplayer codec pack? by internet or by synaptic?
<jeffco> What _should_ i see?
<liable> klaas: w32codecs, from nerim
<klaas> already installed that
<HappyFool> jeffco: we need a network entry too
<mindspin> eb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<mindspin> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<jeffco> what's a network entry for?
<mindspin> and so on..
<hey2k5> hey guys, installing a ubuntu live cd to harddrive, is it possible?
<jeffco> i thought we needed the libqt package?
<klaas> with what command do i see wich x86 I have?
<HappyFool> to get software off the net
<jeffco> okay.
<HappyFool> jeffco: yeah, you need to get it off the net
<mindspin> its not on your cd
<jeffco> you mean we can't just download stuff from a webbrowser?
<mindspin> it's on the net
<HappyFool> just a moment
<HappyFool> jeffco: using synaptic is better
<mindspin> not via browser
<klaas> with what command do i see wich x86 I have? it' something with the terminal
<liable> klaas: sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo
<YuWei> hi, what should i do to mount .bin and .cue cd image?
<jeffco> okay. i see.
<liable> YuWei: there nero arent they?
<YuWei> i just download the image from internet
<Bramme> resolved the first problem, beginning to understand ubuntu a bit... but why won't XMMS play with alsa, while XMMS on debian did ?
<YuWei> i don't knoe
<klaas> no liable
<klaas> i mean
<klaas> i486
<klaas> i586 / 686
<jeffco> happyfool, are you there?
<HappyFool> jeffco: yeah, just testing something before i tell you ;)
<HappyFool> ah-ha
<HappyFool> jeffco: all you see in that list is the "CD entry", right?
<jeffco> yes.
<HappyFool> "CD Ubuntu 5.04 ... "
<liable> klaas: look in /var/log/kern.log
<jeffco> yes. only that.
<jeffco> nothing else.
<HappyFool> ok, cool
<HappyFool> click Add
<jeffco> done.
<HappyFool> you clicked Add ?
<we2by> can you compile thigns in ubuntu too?
<jeffco> yes.
<jeffco> now i am in "edit repostitor..." window/box.
<liable> we2by: of course
<mindspin> web2by yes but be careful
<Choubaka> compiling is not recommended though.
<Choubaka> Especially kernels. :P
<we2by> why not?
<HappyFool> ok, the new window should say Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog"
<Choubaka> we2by: well, you need some experience.
<Choubaka> so to not mess up things.
<HappyFool> jeffco: and 'Officially supported' and 'Restricted copyright' should be ticked
<we2by> what if an app I need, is not in the repo's?
<we2by> and is only available in source?
<HappyFool> jeffco: click 'OK' -- i was wrong before telling you to click 'Cancel'
<jeffco> okay. both had checkmarks. then i clicked "ok." now i see CD Ubuntu and Ubuntu in "Software Sources"
<HappyFool> jeffco: it should return to the previous window, and you should see a new entry in the list
<Bramme> and why can't i run alsaconf ?
<we2by> what if an app I need, is not in the repo's?
<Bramme> while alsa-utils is installed
<we2by> and is only available in source?
<HappyFool> ok, i recommend adding security-updates too
<HappyFool> would you like to do that, or skip it ?
<mindspin> then compile it but be careful
<we2by> becarefull with what
<jeffco> okay. let's do it.
<petterah> to get window borders/shaddow, what do i have to do? enable some extention in xorg.conf? is that all?
<jeffco> I'm not sure why, but it sounds good.
<HappyFool> jeffco: ok, click Add again
<trondd> petterah: you have to use xcompmgr
<jeffco> okay.
<mindspin> where to install, dependencies etc.
<we2by> petterah, is is the composite extention
<jeffco> then i choose "security updates" right?
<nubious> trondd: where's that in gnome?
<HappyFool> yeah
<HappyFool> click OK again
<nubious> trondd: the xcompmgr - I just tried running from a term window and nothin
<jeffco> gotcha.
<HappyFool> and you should see a new entry in the list
<HappyFool> 'Security updates'
<jeffco> yes, now there are three entries in the list
<HappyFool> you can also add updates if you want, but later (I have to go soon ;)
<trondd> nubious: you have to enable the composite extention in xorg.conf
<HappyFool> click ok now
<HappyFool> now it should do some downloading
<jeffco> yes.
<petterah> we2by, thanks :D
<HappyFool> it'll ask you if you want to update now
<HappyFool> say yes
<jeffco> done
<trondd> nubious: take a look at this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency
<HappyFool> anyway, that libqt<whatever> pacakge should be there now
<jeffco> yes. it 's here
<kestas> xcompmgr -c -C
<michel> ubuntu and openmosix howto?
<nubious> trondd: is it kde only?
<nubious> trondd: I dont see any mention of gnome in there
<HappyFool> jeffco: woohoo!
<mindspin> haha
<jeffco> Happyfool, Yahooo!!!!
<HappyFool> jeffco: right-click and select 'Mark for installation'
<HappyFool> jeffco: then click apply at the top
<HappyFool> jeffco: you can use the 'Mark all upgrades' to get all security-fixes etc, but later
<trondd> nubious: it doesn't mather which wm you use. The X server handles the shadows
<HappyFool> anyway, you should be able to install the Skype .deb file now, using the 'sudo dpkg -i' command from before
<nubious> ahh ok
<nubious> fmi whats a Gentoo?
<nubious> :)
<HappyFool> jeffco: and check that web-page re sound setup
<HappyFool> i must be off now. good luck.
<trondd> nubious: A gentoo is a penguin (and a linux distro)
<nubious> ahh ok
<jeffco> happyfool, thank you very much!!!!!!!
<nubious> now this emerge command it tells me to do
<nubious> that's not workin in my term
<nubious> I would assume that's the equiv of apt-get?
<nubious> in ubuntu?
<nubious> or
<nubious> do I apt-get install emerge first?
<jeffco> happyfool, you are such a great help!
<revelater> shinu: lol, its esc then t
<flipy> is there any program to make an stress test to a hard disk?
<trondd> nubious: no, apt-get is similar to emerge
<revelater> well, now i should sleep on it, gnight all
<nubious> ok
<trondd> nubious: But the changes you need to do xorg.conf are the same on gentoo and ubuntu
<nubious> hmmm
<nubious> I can't do the ermege commands tho
<nubious> via apt-get
<trondd> nubious: you dont need emerge
<nubious> ok
<nubious> done
<nubious> edited my conf file
<nubious> now restart my session I would assume?
<jeffco> mindspin, i'm in the terminal, but when i typed "sudo dpkg --install /tmp/skype_1.1.0.3-1_i386.deb"      it says "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<jeffco> what's wrong?
<nubious> jeffco: do you have synaptic open?
<jeffco> yes.
<nubious> close it and try again
<trondd> nubious: just restart X (log out and press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace)
<jeffco> nubious, it works.
<nubious> damn, look at me go
<mindspin> then dpkg is running and not finished
<jeffco> ha ha!
<nubious> a week ago I didn't know the apt-get command
<nubious> :D
<jeffco> Do I need to know about apt-get command?
<nubious> haha
<nubious> yeah
<nubious> think of apt-get as a way to install things via command line
<trondd> jeffco: no, you could just use synaptic
<nubious> well
<nubious> you could use synaptic
<nubious> true
<mindspin> its synaptic from command line
<nubious> I'm all about command line tho
<nubious> I miss the days of DOS
<trondd> jeffco: but eventually you will end up on the command line, whether you like it or not :)
<c0nqvistad0r> how to install flashplayer and java in amd64?
<nubious> :)
<mindspin> jeffco and you'll get used to the command line
<trondd> and then you start dreaming of it...
<nubious> ahahah
<nubious> maaaan
<nubious> if you guys have a choice
<nubious> stay away from World of Warcraft
<nubious> I know most of you prolly aren't gamers
<nubious> but holy crap
<nubious> that games addictive
<kestas> I dont have a choice
<nubious> I had a dream about it the other day
<nubious> oh man
* nubious sighs.
<trondd> I dreamt about ubuntu the other day after installing it on 4 machines the same day...
<nubious> hahah
<nubious> I'm just installing it in vmware right now
<nubious> I have it running on my other computer too
<nubious> hopefully that doesn't happen to me
<jeffco> mindspin, actually I'd rather do things without using command lines. Is there a way to just click stuff and have nice cute graphics?
<mindspin> jeffco: what do you see if you type sudo ps ax on your termnal?
<mindspin> yep, xp
<jeffco> mindspin, i see  PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND
<jeffco> why?
<jeffco> i see a lot of text.
<mindspin> mh
<jeffco> what's "mh"?
<mindspin> it lists you the processes
<jeffco> okay. why do i want to know the processes?
<mindspin> and you can see wether dpkg is still running or not
<goldfish> ps aux | grep dpkg
<goldfish> or something
<mindspin> good one
<jeffco> okay. gotcha.
* mindspin afk
<CaptainCavern> Hi, Can I get back to an previous libc6 version ?
<CaptainCavern> Hoary
<Hoxzer^> Hi, any ideas how I can connect Nokia Phone to the Linux PC ?
<CaptainCavern> at this time I have libc6 from debian unstable .... oups
<CaptainCavern> and my locale does not work... of course
<kestas> cant you uninstall the debian unstable one and install the hoary one?
<goldfish> Hoxzer^: What phone?
<CaptainCavern> no, problem of reverse dependencies
<kestas> you play with matches you get burned :P
<CaptainCavern> yes I know
<kestas> HTH :)
<goldfish> Hoxzer^: http://www.physiol.usyd.edu.au/daved/linux/gsm-modem.html
<goldfish> might help
<CaptainCavern> but it is not my fault ...
<CaptainCavern> last gngeo package (from debian unstable) install it
<Hoxzer^> Godfish: 6630
<CaptainCavern> i didn't see it
<goldfish> hmmm
<goldfish> You could try running Nokia Pc Suite through wine :)
<Hoxzer^> yeah I think so
<goldfish> might be messy with the infrared and stuff though
<Hoxzer^> I use USB cable
<CaptainCavern> it's dead so ?
<CaptainCavern> lol
<CaptainCavern> that is dead ? I can't return with previous libc6 ?
<nubious> how do I go about changing my gnome resolution?
<nubious> can I do it within the gui or do I gotta edit a conf file?
<kestas> CaptainCavern, what happens if you try to install the hoary glibc?
<nubious> nevermind
<nubious> found it
<kestas> nubious, System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<nubious> thx kestas
<CaptainCavern> i'm testing
<Bramme> where can i apt-get fonts like arial?
<nubious> oh noes!
<nubious> I broke it
<nubious> turned the refresh up too high
<nubious> hmm
<nubious> wtf
<nubious> when I change it
<nubious> it messes up the scanlines
<nubious> interesting
<kestas> Bramme, msttcorefonts
<nubious> using vmware
<renato_> Does anyone have problems the microphone with a Asus A8N-e? The front panel mic input doesn't work
<CaptainCavern> if i force version in synaptic, synaptic does not want to downgrade
<CaptainCavern> i think it doesn't find the goods dependencies (reverse)
<Bramme> kestas, E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<goofrider_> CaptainCavern, u'll need to force version on dependancies as well
<kestas> you got universe?
<goofrider_> CaptainCavern, there's a force-dependacy options in apt-get i think (i can be wrog though)
<CaptainCavern> I'm trying via apt ...
<goofrider_> CaptainCavern, check the --force options.
<CaptainCavern> while this time, ... waht do you think about this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=1074 ?
<CaptainCavern> please suggest
<we2by> hwat is the Ubuntu addons?
<we2by> what are they?
<renato123> Does anyone have problems the microphone in an NFORCE4 motherboard? The front panel doesn't work ...
<nubious> renato123: front panel?  the motherboard ports to the back - you got your patch cable plugged in?
<nubious> renato123: sorry if that's a stupid question
<Burgundavia> CaptainCavern, is that yours?
<CaptainCavern> yes, for mascot competion
<Burgundavia> CaptainCavern, very nice
<CaptainCavern> it's a WIP
<CaptainCavern> thx
<renato123> nubious, no problem. My motherboard has two. On Windows everything is fine. The motherboard automatically detects which input I use.
<nubious> hmmm
<nubious> I dunno then man.. sry
<renato123> nubious, thx anyway
<nubious> no problem
<nubious> k guys - apparently when you swap screen resolutions in vmware it goes buggy and the scanlines get messed - is there a config I can alter via a term session then just reboot?
<CaptainCavern> how i can select version of packages to install via apt ?
<kestas> why not try removing debian unstable from the list
<CaptainCavern> by the name of package ?
<kestas> and setting the prefered repository in synaptic
<kestas> to ubuntu-hoary
<CaptainCavern> yes good idea
<CaptainCavern> for prefered repository, it's done
<CaptainCavern> but dont work
<CaptainCavern> doesn'
<CaptainCavern> hum, synaptic want to remove a lot of important package ... of course ;)
<CaptainCavern> I will read manpage of apt
<soda> Hello
<aroman> hello
<aroman> is there a network-install disk for ubuntu?
<Choubaka> Hmm, no.
<aroman> or, is there a way to directly install hoary from a warty installation cd?
<Choubaka> yes.
<aroman> how, then?
<Choubaka> just specify the repository manually
<Choubaka> and change warty to hoary.
<Burgundavia> aroman, install warty then upgrade
<aroman> I ran out of cds :$ and I only have the old warty cd..
<Choubaka> or are you running warty now?
<aroman> Choubaka: nope..
<aroman> on Gentoo, but I'm sick of it..
<Choubaka> hehe :P
<Choubaka> well, you could install warty and upgrade.
<Choubaka> it will be double the downloading though.
<aroman> all right.. I'll install warty then upgrade... worked flawlessly on my parents' pc
<Choubaka> But it's the easiest way to not fuck up things :)
<aroman> yeah that's what I fear...
<aroman> the double download, that is
<Choubaka> what connection do you have?
<aroman> not the f up part..
<aroman> dsl..
<aroman> it's fast, but still a shitload to download..
<Choubaka> how fast?
<aroman> cap at 312KB/s
<Choubaka> only ~200 MB :/
<Choubaka> That won't take any time at all :P
<aroman> for the base system?
<nubious> I get 2.5 mbit's down on my dsl
<Choubaka> for ~all of it.
<aroman> all right... I'll install warty
<Choubaka> might be 300 MB too
<aroman> then I'll follow the upgrade guide and upgrade..
<Choubaka> but with your DSL that's just ~30 minutes
<aroman> all right...
<aroman> be back later then :)
<Choubaka> I have a cap at 200 kB/s  ;P
<DanielN> hi
<Choubaka> and I used to run sid with a 256 kbps conn :(
<nubious> yeh I pay extra for a business connection
<DanielN> how can I build the Packages.gz for apt-reposiroties with ubuntu?
<Choubaka> now _that_ was slow.
<nubious> 2.5 down and 1 mbit up
<Choubaka> DanielN: hm?
<Choubaka> you mean apt-get update?
<DanielN> no
<DanielN> I want to set up a repository for backports
<Choubaka> or do you have self-build repositories?
<Choubaka> build*
<Choubaka> built*!!!!
<Bramme> can i just add debian package-sites to my apt/sources.list?
<Choubaka> yes.
<Choubaka> err, wait
<Choubaka> That's not recommended. :<
<DanielN> Choubaka, what is with dpkg-scanpackages ?
<misieq> hi there!
<goofrider_> Bramme, no no, not the regular DEbian repo
<Choubaka> You can add and use the Debian sources repository safely.
<goofrider_> Bramme, 3rd-party small DEbian repos, yes (with great care)
<Choubaka> if you know hwo to use it :)
<DanielN> err
<misieq> i've just set up my new ubuntu installation and i wonder if there is any bluetooth app which i could use to connect with my mobile?
<DanielN> can't find any dpkg-scanpackages in ubuntu
<goofrider_> Bramme, the regular Debian distro repo, NO  NO NO unless u know about pin-priorities and be VERY VERY VERY careful
<Bramme> goofrider_, but progs like QTParted and bluefish are not included in ubuntu-packages
<DanielN> sure
<DanielN> they are
<Choubaka> goofrider_: the sources are safe to use though :)
<Hoxzer^> somebody here know how to connect nokia phone (6630) to the Ubuntu linux PC
<Choubaka> goofrider_: since they'll be compiled against ubuntu's libs.
<goofrider_> Bramme, they should be in universe, if not, don't at the Debian repo unless u use pin-priority
<Choubaka> or compile from the sources :)
<DanielN> they are in universe
<Burgundavia> Bramme, they are in universe
<Bramme> let's hope so
<Bramme> or i'll go back to debian
<DanielN> err
<misieq> is there any app i could use to use my bluetooth dongle?
<goofrider_> Choubaka, yes. But it's not something u tell n00bs. Cuz they'll just go, oh kewl, add stable and unstable and tsting and their system blows up from incompats
<DanielN> where's the development channel of ubuntu?
<CaptainCavern> thanx to all, it works !!
<Choubaka> goofrider_: :DD
<CaptainCavern> apt-get install libc6=2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 libc6-dev=2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 libc6-i686=2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<Choubaka> I sometimes forget about newbies.
<Burgundavia> DanielN, -devel
<DanielN> thx
<Choubaka> I once upgraded Debian sarge to Ubuntu.
<Choubaka> That was a mess.
<CaptainCavern> and I had to reinstall locales and language pack
<CaptainCavern> thx again
<goofrider_> Choubaka, I have all 3 Debian repos in my sources.list, but u shouls see my /etc/apt/preferences
<Choubaka> Hah.
<Hoxzer^> aargh does synaptic has all the latest versions of the sotwares ?
<Choubaka> I don't have the debian repos. I have only the sources. :)
<Choubaka> Hoxzer^: not the latest
<Choubaka> Why do you require the bleeding edge?
<Hoxzer^> aargh D:A::ZD
<misieq> does anybody know how can make use of my bluetooth??
<goofrider_> Choubaka, if u upgrade Sarge to Hoary, pinning hoary to 1001 then upgrade might fix the problems
<Hoxzer^> can somebody kill Jorma Ollila
<Choubaka> Why ? :D
<Hoxzer^> couse Nokia do not make softwares for linux
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> What software is there that you require the latest version of?
<Bramme> why have the ubuntu-makers disabled the 'properties' option in the context-menu of the gnome-menu ??
<Bramme> :s
<Choubaka> have ubuntu-devs done that?
<Bramme> here they did :p
<Choubaka> what if it was done by gnome devs? :P
<Bramme> than the gnome-devs suck :p
<Bramme> where has that menu gone ??
<adrian_> hey
<Bramme> is gnome taken over by bill gates ?
<Choubaka> Bramme: Use xfce4!1
<Dave2|Laptop> Is Ubuntu applying security patches to Firefox, but not bumping the version number or something?
<adrian_> someone knows to use aircrack? i wanna get the wep key
<Choubaka> Dave2|Laptop: yes.
<Dave2|Laptop> That's annoying
<adrian_> someone knows to do it?
<Burgundavia> Bramme, you mean right clicking?
<HappyFool> Bramme: had a look at this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo ?
<Dave2|Laptop> Mozilla Update is locking out pre-1.0.4 Firefoxes
<Burgundavia> Dave2|Laptop, there is a fix incoming for that
<Dave2|Laptop> ah, good
<Dave2|Laptop> Also my "Find New Updates" screen is borked, but I'm guessing that's a dodgy extension I have.
<Choubaka> Dave2|Laptop: notice it's it's 1.0.2-0ubuntu5 :)
<adrian_> someone here knows to get the wep key of wireless?
<Choubaka> so they do not bump the version, but the revision
<adrian_> pls
<Dave2|Laptop> Choubaka, yeah, I noticed it was downloading new versions, so I thought it was probably that.
<Dave2|Laptop> adrian_, go to the AP config screen and read it :P
<Burgundavia> Dave2|Laptop, they have fixed up to 1.0.3 equiv
<adrian_> whats that?
<Choubaka> Burgundavia: didn't they fix up to 1.0.4 recently?
<jeffco> hi
<jeffco> hello
<Burgundavia> Choubaka, the 1.0.4 equiv stuff isn't out yet, I don't think
<spiral> when should this be released ?
<jeffco> I can't seem to get sounds working on Firefox. Sounds work in CDplayer and system sounds, though. Please help.
<adrian_> mm i think dave2 doesn't know do it, Bye
<jeffco> anyone...
<jeffco> h
<Dave2|Laptop> jeffco, what sounds?
<Burgundavia> jeffco, you talking flash?
<jeffco> well, no sound on websites.
<ivoks> hi
<jeffco> Yes, flash, macromedia, etc.
<Dave2|Laptop> hey
<Dave2|Laptop> Sounds like an OSS vs. ALSA problem, potentially?
<Choubaka> jeffco: change the value in /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc to "esddsp"
<Choubaka> if you're running esd.
<jeffco> okay, quick: name me a website that uses sounds, and i can try again.
<Dave2|Laptop> http://www.homestarrunner.com/
<goofrider_> Dave2|Laptop, haha good one
<Choubaka> The flashplugin needs to be redone -_-
<jeffco> yes homestar runner has no sounds.
<Choubaka> completely.
<Choubaka> did you restart firefox?
<jeffco> choubaka, how do i change the value as you advised? (I'm a 1day newbie to ubuntu).
<Choubaka> sudo nano /the/path/to/file
<Choubaka> the flashplugin still wants OSS :(
<Choubaka> and it doesn't work without wrappers.
<jeffco> you lost me in your last 3 sentences, choubaka.
<Burgundavia> Choubaka, flashplugin works fine for me, with a default setup, just one tweak to make
<jeffco> so where is the file? How do I figure it out
<jeffco> ?
<Choubaka> jeffco: I told you :P
<Choubaka> 13:41 < Choubaka> jeffco: change the value in /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc to "esddsp"
<jeffco>  /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc?
<jeffco> How do i know if I'm running esd?
<jeffco> What's esd, in the first place?
<nubious> HAH
<ejd> Is there anything special about the user account created during the install of ubuntu? Can I remove the user account and files etc. and recreate it fine?
<nubious> ubuntu comes with john
<nubious> thats awesome
<goofrider_> john?
<nubious> it's for cracking password files
<nubious> well
<nubious> pardon me
<nubious> it doesn't come with it
<goofrider_> nubious, there's an ntpasswd craker as well
<nubious> but it's listed in synaptic
<jeffco> choubaka, you said /the/path/to/file, but what's the path to the file?
<nubious> nice!
<Choubaka> jeffco: /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc :P
<nubious> I'm a little lost with my network setup on this machien tho
<nubious> like
<nubious> I'm using ubuntu now in vmware on my windows machine
<nubious> but for some reason I can't ssh to myself
<nubious> from windows into vmware
<nubious> I'm wondering if it's because of the loopback issue
<nubious> or how it works
<ivoks> nubious that's vmware related
<nubious> yeah I thought so
<nubious> hmm
<nubious> ntpasswd tho hey?
<nubious> I'll try that from my dedicated install
<jeffco> don't i need to know whether I'm running ESD first?
<jeffco> choubaka?
<HappyFool> jeffco: esd is the sound daemon (="manager", roughly); you're probably running it if you're running gnome
<jeffco> okay.
<HappyFool> at a terminal type 'ps -A|grep esd'
<Choubaka> jeffco: ps -A|grep esd
<Choubaka> :)
<goofrider_> nubious, would it be a problem with XP's firewall?
<jeffco> So in the terminal, I type "sudo nano  /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc"? or what?
<HappyFool> that should work
<jeffco> 24201 ?        00:00:00 esd
<Choubaka> Hmm.translated to english: show All ProceSsess and PIPE the output to Gnu Regular Expression Processor (which will search for "esd")
<k31th> anyone know a program in ubuntu archives that will unrar .rar files ?
<Choubaka> rar
<goofrider_> nubious, u can also try specialized live cd like Helix. It's a linux live cd for cracking, heuristics and forensics
<Choubaka> :)
<HappyFool> jeffco: that tells you that you are running esd
<k31th> rar is not there Choubaka
<HappyFool> jeffco: if the command had output nothing, esd would not have been running (grep is a text-search utility)
<Choubaka> k31th: it's in multiverse
<goofrider_> nubious, there are several live cds specialize for that. with tcpdump and nmap and all those other goodies as well
<Choubaka> you need to add the repository.
<nubious> bah
<nubious> I'm too busy playing ksnakerace
<nubious> :D
<k31th> Choubaka:  adding now
<jeffco> okay so i typed in sudo nano  /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc, it brought me to a new screen. how exactly do I change to ""esddsp"?
<goofrider_> nubious, boot the live cd in ANOTER vmware session  :P
<Choubaka> jeffco: you're in an text editor
<jeffco> yes, i am.
<goofrider_> ANOTHER
<nubious> ahahhaah
<nubious> nice
<Choubaka> use the arrow keys and backspace and keyboard :)
<nubious> I'm afraid the nat translation'll screw up tho
<Choubaka> then you can exit with ctrl-X
<goofrider_> vmware is fun.. if u got the RAM
<k31th> Choubaka: installed :D thanks
<HappyFool> use the cursor keys and BACKSPACE and type whatever's needed
<jeffco> it says "FIREFOX_DSP="auto"
<Choubaka> jeffco: Oh. Also make sure you have the esound-clients package installed.
<Choubaka> yes
<k31th> Choubaka:  does it have a gui, i need to unrar a bunch of files
<Choubaka> change it to FIREFOX_DSP="esddsp"
<Choubaka> k31th: the archiver program should be able to handle rar now.
<k31th> Choubaka:  great stuff
<jeffco> okay done.
<HappyFool> what's the difference (in the repositories) between hoary, hoary-updates and hoary-security ?
<jeffco> Now how do i know if i have the  esound-clients package installed?
<Choubaka> jeffco: try installing it :)
<HappyFool> look in synaptic
<Choubaka> sudo apt-get install esound-clients
<Choubaka> or use synaptic :D
<HappyFool> start synaptic and look through the list -- if it has a green square icon, it's installed
<jeffco> okay i did "sudo apt-get install esound-clients" in terminal.
<Choubaka> HappyFool: Hoary has the core packages and does not get updates. security updates go to hoary-security, and bigger (version/usability) upgrades go to hoary-updates
<HappyFool> Choubaka: so there *are* upgrades to packages in hoary ?
<Choubaka> yes.
<Choubaka> some.
<HappyFool> is there a web-page or something where i can read about this?
<Choubaka> mostly only critical usability flaws etc.
<kimppa> Hello. I'm trying to install amarok on my ubuntu, however I'm missing ALOT of dependencies. I was wondering if someone could give me a few good unstable sources where I can find the necessary packages to get amarok installed
<nubuntious> how can I go about chaning the colors in my terminal?
<kimppa> I've look on amarok's web page for sources, but I have no idea which to choose o_O
<nubuntious> like making it a black background n such
<Choubaka> kimppa: uhh?
<trygvebw> kimppa, you're installing it with apt-get, right+
<trygvebw> ?
<nubuntious> the whole black on white is kinda ugly
<Choubaka> kimppa: apt-get install amarok?
<Choubaka> + sudo
<jeffco> happyfool, esounds has a green square in synaptic, but still no sound in Websites (e.g. homestarrunner.com)
<trygvebw> kimppa, in a console, "sudo apt-get install amarok"
<trygvebw> or install it with synaptic
<Choubaka> Lots of Finns using Linux :|
<kimppa> amarok: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.4.0) but 4:3.2.3-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<kimppa>           Depends: libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.8rel) but 1.2.5.0-7ubuntu1 is to be installed
<kimppa>           Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3) but 3:3.2.3-4ubuntu1 is to be installed
<kimppa>           Depends: libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.0.8) but it is not installable
<Choubaka> ok.
<trygvebw> huh...
<kimppa>           Depends: libtag1 (>= 1.3.1) but it is not installable
<kimppa>           Depends: libxinerama1 but it is not installable
<trygvebw> you're using hoary?
<kimppa> that's my problem
<kimppa> yeah
<HappyFool> jeffco: i'm not an expert with this -- did you restart firefox?
<trygvebw> are you using hoary?
<trygvebw> ah
<trygvebw> hm
<kimppa> so I need a few new sources
<Choubaka> do you have debian repositories in your apt sources? :O
<trygvebw> have you added universe?
<jeffco> yes, i closed firefox and opened it up.
<HappyFool> hmm
<trygvebw> kimppa, read this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<trygvebw> and follow it :)
<HappyFool> sorry, you'll have to bug the guys who were helping you earlier -- Burgundavia ?
<kimppa> I'll upload my source list so you can see what I have
<Burgundavia> hmm?
<Burgundavia> kimppa, don't dump it here
<kimppa> Burgundavia: no, just the link :)
<HappyFool> Burgundavia: jeffco is still having trouble with sound with firefox/flash
<Burgundavia> ok, good
<Burgundavia> jeffco, there is a fix for that
<Burgundavia> jeffco, do this
<Burgundavia> sudo ln -fs /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<jeffco> done
<jeffco> nothing happenend when i put in sudo ln -fs /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<Burgundavia> that is good
<jeffco> okay. so i should restart firefox, now?
<Burgundavia> by default, on linux/unix, if something succeeds, then it will produce no output
<Burgundavia> jeffco, just go to a flash site
<jeffco> oh, i see. It won't even give a confirmation of its success?
<Burgundavia> yes
<aroman> well, I'm upgrading from Warty right now...
<Burgundavia> the confirmation of its success is no output
<jeffco> Burgundavia, happyfool, choubaka: sounds is working in flash/firefox now. Thank you. Does this mean that all sounds (midi, java, etc) will also be working too?
<jeffco> just out of curiousity, why did not ubuntu automatically set up this sound issue?
<Burgundavia> jeffco, might, and no idea
<mijndert> Hi. I added the extra repositories from the Ubuntu guide, but I get this error: W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907. How to fix this?
<capi> I want to install an FTPserver with virutal users. I tried vsftpd but had trouble with PAM, has anyone gotten vsftpd working with virtual users, or does proftpd support virtual users?
<Burgundavia> mijndert, first off all, use hoary-extras from the backports project
<mijndert> Burgundavia, Ok :)
<Burgundavia> mijndert, check ubuntuforums.org
<mijndert> Burgundavia, thanks for the url
<nubious> oh wow.
<jeffco> to download firefox plugins (flash, shockwave, etc), is it okay to download direct from the website? or must we do it via synaptic?
<trygvebw> jeffco, follow the guides on ubuntuguide.org
<Bramme> openoffice(1.1 version) doesn't want to start: it gives me the splash-screen with the load-bar, when the bar's full i get the splash screen and that stays
<HappyFool> jeffco: best to use synaptic, assuming you're using ubuntu's release of firefox
<HappyFool> btw, did you install 1.0.4, or are you sticking with the firefox release?
<nubious> whats the *nix equivilent of tracert?
<HappyFool> tracepath, i think
<nubious> aha
<nubious> yes
<nubious> thx
<jeffco> happyfool, yes i'm using ubuntu's release of firefox. I did not install 1.0.4 because of all the scary warnings i got an hour ago! ha ha.
<nubious> no reply means the machine is down, or just no reply and it got passed along?
<HappyFool> heh
<Choubaka> jeffco: synaptic is probably preferable.
<jeffco> okay how do i use synaptic to get, for example, shockwave?
<Choubaka> though using firefox's automatic plugin tool works nicely too for flash
<trygvebw> shockwave doesn't exist in a Linux version
<trygvebw> :(
<HappyFool> nubious: i think it means the machine in question is configured not to reply to the sorts of packets used for tracepath (not sure though)
<nubious> hmm
<nubious> so technically
<jeffco> trygvebw, accdng to http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux&P3_Browser_Version=Netscape4, it exists.
<nubious> if I hit 4 no replies
<nubious> it hit four dif machines?
<capi> no one on my question? Has anyone gotten vsftpd to work with virtual users, I'm having trouble with PAM.
<trygvebw> jeffco, that's Flash, not Shockwave
<jeffco> oh,
<HappyFool> nubious: err, i think it depends on how the machine changes the TTL
<jeffco> okay, so how do i get flash via synaptic?
<HappyFool> nubious: but i don't actually know
<nubious> you lost me
<trygvebw> jeffco, read: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla
<Choubaka> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nubious> what do you mean by 'changes the ttyl'?
<Choubaka> you need the ubuntu multiverse repo :)
<HappyFool> nubious: packets have a time-to-live (TTL) value
<jeffco> i tried sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla (as per http://ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla) but i got this response: http://ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla
<nubious> sry
<nubious> I read TTY
<nubious> gotcha
<jeffco> sorry: response was "E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<jeffco> "
<trygvebw> Choubaka, what's the difference between the packages "flashplayer-mozilla" and "flashplugin-nonfree"?
<trygvebw> jeffco, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<nubious> jeffco
<HappyFool> jeffco: you probably need to add multiverse to your repositories
<nubious> try sudo apt-cache search flash
<jeffco> Probably?
<trygvebw> nubious, he hasn't addded extra repos!
<nubious> ahh
<HappyFool> jeffco: you can do so with synaptic -- remember the Settings -> Repositories dialog box?
<nubious> multiverse has it?
<jeffco> I currently don't don't multiverse or universe in my repo.
<trygvebw> yeah
<lok> the linux plugin flash is both for flash and shockwave
<jeffco> Yes I remember.
<nubious> I just enabled universe
<trygvebw> jeffco, then add them :)
<nubious> bah
<jeffco> I'l add them now.
<nubious> I gotta go to bed
<nubious> night guys
<nubious> it was fun
<trygvebw> good :)
<nubious> I'll be back
<trygvebw> night
<capi> :(
<Choubaka> trygvebw: flashplugin-nonfree is non-free iirc :P
<Choubaka> the one which macromedia distributes.
<trygvebw> Ahh...
<HappyFool> flashplayer-mozilla is in multiverse
<juanitu> hi! anyone can help me with my sound card ATI IXP150?
<trygvebw> Why does the Guide instructs people to install the free one, isn't it worse than the non-free one?
<Choubaka> trygvebw: hmm
<Choubaka> apparently it's non-free too
<jeffco> okay,  i added the repo's now. and then I searched for "flash". Which do i select? there's flashplayer-mozilla, flashplayer-nonfree.
<jeffco> also, libflash-mozplugin
<jeffco> i wonder which one i should get.
<Choubaka> just take flashplayer-mozilla
<lok> using the firefox plugin install would be more simple
<HappyFool> jeffco: try flashplayer-mozilla
<HappyFool> jeffco: but weren't you testing flash sites just now?
<jeffco> is there a better chat client than x-chat? Why do i ask? Well, I find it a bit inconvenient that I just can't middleclick a link in X-chat.
<jeffco> oh yeah, i was.
<jeffco> what am i doing?
<HappyFool> so why are you trying to install flash? :-)
<HappyFool> jeffco: try right-clicking links
<HappyFool> in x-chat, i mean
<lok> settings -> advanced -> url handlers
<jeffco> Yes, i know we can right-click, but then you must go through two layers of menus in order to select "open in new tab".
<lok> and configure your right click as you want in xchat
<jeffco> can't we make middleclick work in xchat?
<jeffco> I want to have shockwave.
<Choubaka> middleclick is paste :|
<jeffco> How do i get shockwave plugin for firefox?
<HappyFool> middle-click usually means paste in X
<HappyFool> there apparently isn't one for linux
<lok> jeffco, the flash player works for shockwave too
<HappyFool> oops. my mistake.
<capi> Anyone read german?
<StarMkeSE> Yes.. a bit
<jeffco> then how come I can't play the games on shockwave.com? it says that I must download shockwave?
<trygvebw> Shockwave _doesn't_ exist in a Linux version!
<trygvebw> Flash isn't Shockwave.
<StarMkeSE> capi I can read German if you want to get help
<capi> StartMkeSE, think you could give a shot at getting a rought translation of whats going on here http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/1026489
<lok> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes  << from my about:plugins
<trygvebw> lok, where did you get Shockwave from?
<lok> the flash plugin under linux works for shockwave TOO
<Vjaz> jeffco: Maybe they're made with Macromedia Director.
<jeffco> okay, quick, anyone, tell me a site with shockwave.
<eurmst[Gone] > :P
<trygvebw> lok, huh... Macromedia's official site says that there isn't a version of Shockwave for Linux
<lok> trygvebw, ....
<trygvebw> ?
<jeffco> I'm confused. Some people in this chatroom says Shocwave is available for linux, some say not.
<lok> have you flash ?
<jeffco> which is it?
<trygvebw> lok, yes
<jeffco> yes i have flash.
<HappyFool> maybe "Shockwave" and "Shockwave Flash" are two different things?
<trygvebw> Course they are.
<lok> jeffco, juste take the flash plugin it can read shockave
<lok> trygvebw, then go see your about:plugins
<trygvebw> "Shockwave Flash" is "Flash", "Shockwave" is "Shockwave". "Shockwave" can't be played under Linux, but "Shockwave Flash" can.
<HappyFool> lok: jeffco just went to shockwave.com, and it didn't work
<jeffco> i have flash (well, at least I was able to view homestarrunner.com) but i can't play the games on shockwave.com
<trygvebw> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Ja
<trygvebw> Ja = Yes
<StarMkeSE> capi Ohh..that's Dutch.. But I can give it a try
<trygvebw> But that's "Shockwave Flash", not "Shockwave". They're entirely different things.
<trygvebw> "Shockwave" is the game thing, while "Shockwave Flash" is the animation thing. The last one exists for Linux, the first does not.
<capi> StarMkeSE, oh, I'm bad. All I really need to know is what type of problem he's having.
<universal> can someone help me as quake 3 says couldnt find DEFAULT.CFG
<jeffco> okay. no biggie. I'll just not play shockwave games then.
<trygvebw> ok :)
<StarMkeSE> capi I'll try to give you a translation in Englsih
<universal>  can someone help me as quake 3 says couldnt find DEFAULT.CFG
<jeroen_> universal, how about searching for "DEFAULT.CFG" on the web or on your machine
<universal> i tried on my mashine but nothing gave results
<jeroen_> universal, http://www.google.nl/search?q=default.cfg+quake
<jeffco> is there a way i could skip putting in my password everytime i do stuff like run synaptic?
<HappyFool> jeffco: i think there is, but it's not advised
<jeroen_> jeffco, that's really dangerous
<HappyFool> jeffco: it acts as a signal that you are doing adminstrative work, and could potentially break something
<jeffco> how come? i'm the only one using the computer? I'm a single guy. no one comes to my house.
<trygvebw> Hackers. :)
<jeffco> oh i see.
<trygvebw> Or crackers, i mean.
<jeffco> okay. i'll live with the inconvenience then.
<jeffco> any skype users out here?
<trygvebw> Me
<jeffco> you are skype user?
<trygvebw> yeah
<eurmst> i am
<[Spooky] > Anyone have the ATI Radeon install page adress i cant seem to find it im blind i think :/
<trygvebw> But i don't have a microphone ;)
<yonil> I'm getting a weird problam with apt-get, I think i need to remove some package I've downloaded from the net
<StarMkeSE> capi I
<yonil> how can i do that?
<trygvebw> Yonil, apt-get remove package
<StarMkeSE> capi I'll write you a private mess
<jeroen_> yonil, have you installed it with dpkg?
<jeroen_> yonil, was it a .deb package?
<yonil> jeroen_, yeah
<trygvebw> just run "apt-get remove package"
<yonil> jeroen_, yes
<jeroen_> yonil, just sudo apt-get remove blabla
<jeroen_> yonil, or use synaptic
<yonil> it doesnt work :(
<jeffco> I have followed the steps on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto
<jeroen_> yonil, does it give an error?
<yonil> jeroen_, yes
<trygvebw> what error?
<jeffco> I have installed skype but i can't seem to use the search feature.
<yonil> ill copy it somewhere sec
<jeffco> it just goes and goes and goes.
<yonil> not error, dependencies
<trygvebw> jeffco, works fine here...
<trygvebw> Weird...
<trygvebw> It takes some minutes to finish, though.
<jeffco> and I try to hang up with this person, but when i click the red "hangup" button, ntothing happens...
<trygvebw> hm
<yonil> jeroen_, here it is: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/wOuiqQ21.html
<jeffco> I guess the program is hanging?
<jeroen_> trygvebw, jeffco, that's weird. It was pretty much "instant" at my Aunt's (she uses windows)
<mon> can i file bugs about packages in multiverse? seems like bugzilla doesn't show multiverse packages
<trygvebw> Hm
<trygvebw> :(
<jeffco> Yes, i was using skype on windows yesterday too (before i deleted it from my pc and installed ubuntu today).
<saif> hello, a friend of mine has motorolla sm56 modem, is there any possibility that he can get it to work on ubuntu?
<jeffco> I had no problems with Windows skype, but i am now.
<jeffco> with Linux skype.
<Choubaka> Linux skype should start supportinh ALSA :(
<trygvebw> Yeah...
<trygvebw> But it's a QT/KDE program so it probably won't ever.
<yonil> you guys, what can i do about this: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/wOuiqQ21.html
<flipy> is there any program to make an stress test to a hard disk?
<jeroen_> yonil, xmltv depends on libxmltv-perl
<jeroen_> so you can't remove libxmltv-perl without also removing xmltv
<trygvebw> run "sudo apt-get -f install". Check what it tries to do there.
<[Spooky] > Anyone have the Ati radeon install howto adress ??
<jeffco> is it necessary to reboot/restart/logoff after putting/installing/getting/loading (what's the linux equivalent for Windows install) a new program?
<jeffco> maybe i have to restart my computer in order for skype to work ?
<jeroen_> jeffco, normally not
<trygvebw> Probably not.
<Kimppa> Back again with problems :)
<flipy> [Spooky] , www.ubuntuguide.org
<jeroen_> jeffco, just "installing" will do
<jeffco> how can i get japanese characters when i type (with Dvorak layout)?
<Kimppa> I installed amarok, but then I got an error message telling me that if this error message continues poping up, try killall -9 <something> && <something>
<Kimppa> did that and I lost all sounds :P
<Kimppa> rebooted X but didn't help
<jeffco> Coz I'm in Japan and I may have to type some emails in Japan, etc...
<Kimppa> any ideas?
<trygvebw> [Spooky] , http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Choubaka> jeffco: you use gnome?
<Hoxzer^> Jeffco: are in Japan ?
<Choubaka> it's very easy to input japanese in gnome.
<trygvebw> Menu/System -> Preferences -> Keyboard ?
<blujay> Kimppa: what were the <something>'s?
<Choubaka> you only need a gtk2 input module, and all programs which support GTK2 input modules will be able to input japanese :)
<Kimppa> if I'd remember I wouldn't have said <something> :)
<Choubaka> esd? P
<Choubaka> :P
<blujay> Kimppa: well, it's hard to help if you can't tell us exactly what happened
<[Spooky] > trygvebw: thanks
<Kimppa> the first one was some part of amarok and the other was something with a short name
<jeffco> choubaka, Hoxzer^, yes, i'm using gnome (or whatever came installed with HH) and yes, i'm in Japan.
<blujay> Kimppa: what is the problem at the moment?
<jeroen_> Kimppa, esd?
<Kimppa> esd could be it
<Choubaka> jeffco: hehe.
<jeroen_> Kimppa, esd is for sounds
<Choubaka> jeffco: ok, so install uim-gtk2.0
<Kimppa> The problem is that I have no sounds at all, none, zip. esd says its running
<Kimppa> it's
<yonil> trygvebw, figures sudo apt-get -f install solves all issues 8)
<Choubaka> arrgh.
<Choubaka> Do not use the --force
<blujay> Kimppa: have you checked the mixer?
<Kimppa> yerr... well, bit too late now
<jaan> hallo
<Choubaka> It breaks things. You fall to the dark side.
<jeffco> choubaka, why did you laugh (he he)?
<jeroen_> jaan: hello
<jaan> heres the deal, i installed ubuntu but my mouse isnt working
<Choubaka> jeffco: I don't know :D
<Choubaka> Anyway, uim should be what you're after.
<jeffco> in xchat, is it necessary to always type the recipient's name?
<jeffco> Is there a way to automatically have it added in the message?
<blujay> jeffco: start typing it and press tab
<jaan> it said that i have PS/2 mouse(in install) but i have serial mouse(COM)
<HappyFool> you can use /query <nick> for private conversations
<blujay> jaan: check the Ubuntu site, see if it even supports serial mice by default
<DunkMaster> ok
<jeffco> trygvebw, i added japanese, so how can i use it, and moreover, how can i type in japanese while in the dvorak keymap?
<DunkMaster> but i cant, i cant move my mouse
<jeroen_> DunkMaster, you can use the keyboard
<DunkMaster> yea, ill try
<jeffco> bluejay, start typing what?
<jeroen_> Alt + F2 mozilla-firefox
<blujay> DunkMaster: use links, or boot into your old OS
<jeroen_> jeffco, start typing the name
<jeffco> gotcha!
<jeffco>  that's handy isn't it blujay
<Choubaka> jeffco: install uim-gtk2.0
<blujay> jeffco: yep :)
<DunkMaster> ok, ill brb
<jeffco> Choubaka, how do i install uim....
<DunkMaster> will try if itll work
<jeffco> Choubaka, u in japan?
<Choubaka> jeffco: with synaptic! :)
<jeffco> okay, Choubaka
<Choubaka> jeffco: no. Finland.
<Choubaka> But I study Japanese.
<jeffco> so what's the use of the keyboard preferencese then?
<Choubaka> dvorak.
<Choubaka> the IM does not care.
<jeffco> what's IM Choubaka, ?
<Choubaka> input method. :)
<larsrohdin> Hi, the openoffice package i can get from synaptic, is it still Beta-version or is it stable?
<larsrohdin> i mean open office 2 of course
<jeffco> Choubaka, so i can't type in japanese without that uim program?
<Choubaka> jeffco: yeah
<Choubaka> but the uim program integrates into Gnome apps
<jeffco> really? then why does it offer Japanese as one of the layouts then?
<ubuntu_> donde estoy?
<Pischenberg> hi
<Choubaka> because japanese keyboards with a japanese layout exist. :P
<jeroen_> hi
<jeffco> i have a japanese keyboard, Choubaka
<Pischenberg> someone can test the italian torrent please?
<jeroen_> what italian torrent?
<Choubaka> but you want to use the dvorak layout, don't you?
<Pischenberg> doesn't works
<jeroen_> what italian torrent?
<shinu> how can i paste into a terminal without a mouse?
<jeroen_> shinu: ctl+shift+v
<shinu> jeroen_: thanks
<ubuntu_> alguien habla espaol?
<Pischenberg> a64 dvd version
<Choubaka> ubuntu_: #ubuntu-es
<Choubaka> or something
<jeroen_> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-es
<jeffco> Choubaka, yes i want 2 layouts on my computer. 1. English Dvorak 2. Nihongo Dvorak.
<Choubaka> ok.
<jeroen_> ubuntu_: /join #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu_> ok, gracias
<shinu> jeroen_: doesnt seem to work...
<Choubaka> jeffco: but you still need the uim proggie
<Choubaka> :)
<jeffco> okay, finished getting the uim proggie. now what?
<shinu> jeroen_: does it work in xterm?
<Choubaka> jeffco: did it install anthy as a dependency?
<jeroen_> shinu, it works in gnome-terminal
<shinu> meh...
<jeffco> yes, it installed about 8 other files.
<Pischenberg> ubuntu-5.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<shinu> jeroen_: ok thanks :)
<jeffco> anthy?
<Pischenberg> doesn't  wprks
<jeffco> let me check?
<Pischenberg> works
<jeffco> no it didn't
<jeffco> i'll get it now.
<Choubaka> ok
<Pischenberg> can ypu seed it?
<Choubaka> Then, create a file called ".uim" in your home directory.
<Pischenberg> can you seed it?
<Choubaka> with gedit or something :)
<Choubaka> and have the following content in it: "(define default-im-name 'anthy)" (no quotes)
<jeffco> Choubaka, done. i have anthy now.
<jeffco> now what.
<Choubaka> jeffco: make the .uim file with the following content.
<Choubaka> the . is necessary :)
<dman> hello community!
<jeffco> what do i do?
<jeffco> I don't get your instruction, Choubaka
<dman> what problems can i expect when changing my graphics card.. now a S3 virge
<jeffco> Choubaka, how do i "make the .uim file"?
<jeffco> What content?
<jeroen_> jeffco, as he told you, creat a file called ".uim" (without quotes)
<jeroen_> jeffco, use an editor, like gedit
<Choubaka> jeffco: with a text editor.
<Choubaka> and have "(define default-im-name 'anthy)" (no quotes) in that file
<Pischenberg> guys, tha torrents doesn't works
<Choubaka> then save it to your home directory.
<liable> dman: depends what you change it to
<jeffco> Choubaka, done.
<Choubaka> ok
<jeffco> now i can i switch from eigo to nihongo and back at a tap of a key?
<Choubaka> jeffco: restart some program that is gtk2
<HappyFool> Pischenberg: give us a full URL to test, or use a different torrent. or just download straight via http -- i think the initial downloaded rush is over
<Choubaka> for example your text editor
<dman> liable: i know ill have problems.. when building the machine, i change the card from one slot to another.. and this resulted in problems...
<Pischenberg> http://cdn.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<Pischenberg> tnx
<liable> dman: so, its already done?
<dman> liable: from what i have seen sofar.. best to buy on with the nvidia chipset..
<Choubaka> jeffco: then if all is good, you can activate japanese with shift-space
<jeffco> Choubaka, how do i restart GTK2? I don't even see it anywhere?
<Choubaka> jeffco: no, no
<Choubaka> don't restart gtk2
<Choubaka> just some app that uses it
<Choubaka> for example the text editor :)
<dman> liable: no changed S3 from on slot to the other.. now looking for a different card
<jeffco> i closed the text editor now. do you want me to open it again?
<Choubaka> yes.
<liable> dman: so two cards?
<jeffco> got it.
<jeffco> it works.
<Choubaka> can you input japanese?
<dman> liable: no -S3 +other
<Pischenberg> jeffco, the torrent works?
<jeffco> Choubaka, yes I can. okagesamade?
<Choubaka> jeffco: yay :D
<jeffco> Pischenberg, you talkincg to me?
<Pischenberg> yes
<Choubaka> now, you'll need to restart running apps so the change takes effect globally :)
<HappyFool> Pischenberg: i'm testing it...
<Choubaka> just logout and login again
<Pischenberg> tnx
<jeffco> thank you.
<Choubaka> jeffco: also, anthy's method differs from windows a bit.
<HappyFool> Pischenberg: doesn't really seem to be doing much
<liable> dman: lost me, nevermind
<Choubaka> the differences are documented... wait, I'll look up the page.
<Pischenberg> sob...
<HappyFool> Pischenberg: how about downloading a normal, non-torrent link?
<Pischenberg> ok, i'll try
<dman> liable: will throw out the S3 card and get a new one to replace
<jeffco> Choubaka, but I can't use Nihongo in firefox.
<Pischenberg> from ftp?
<Choubaka> jeffco: you can't? :/
<Choubaka> did you restart firefox too?
<HappyFool> ftp or http, whatever's available
<jeffco> oh, Choubaka , i forgot to restart it.
<Choubaka> hehhe :D
<jeffco> hold on.
<dman> liable: will ubuntu recognise the difference and auto-reconfigure?
<liable> dman: if you are just replacing a card, then hotplug or discover *should* take care of it, with a standard kernel
<Pischenberg> the dvd version is multilanguage
<Pischenberg> or the language depends by the site?
<liable> dman: but you may need to 'dpkg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg'
<HappyFool> i doubt it
<jeffco> Choubaka, it works fine in Firefox. but i was wondering, regarding the kanji that pops up when you type, is there a way for it to kinda give us hints as to the meaning ,,,, to help us discern between kanjis with same sound/reading but different meanings?
<jeffco> Choubaka, this feature is available in windows (though it's rather useless for me, coz the program is all in nihongo!).
<Choubaka> hmm.
<jeffco> maybe there's a better program than uim available, Choubaka, no?
<Choubaka> There's a firefox extension called rikaixul
<Choubaka> uim is just an input methond
<Choubaka> -n
<Choubaka> also, install gjiten .)
<Choubaka> it's a webdictionary frontend. :)
<jeffco> Choubaka, how do you find out  about these great programs?
<Choubaka> http://anthy.sourceforge.jp/cgi-bin/hikien/hiki.cgi?uim-anthy <- browse through this page too
<Choubaka> jeffco: synaptic has a search feature :)
<jeffco> oh, i see.
<Choubaka> see http://rikaixul.mozdev.org/
<HappyFool> Pischenberg: hmm, i see the DVD iso is available as a torrent only...
<Choubaka> the extensions requires quite a powerful computer though :/
<HappyFool> try http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent  , though i guess it won't work
<Pischenberg> tnx HappyFool...:
<HappyFool> otherwise download the normal CD iso and install software via synaptic
<HappyFool> oh hang on, you wanted amd64 ?
<HappyFool> ah well, look here for what you want: http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/
<HappyFool> Pischenberg: that previous URL is for i386 -- it won't help you
<dman> liable: noted. thx!
<Pischenberg> yes
<Pischenberg> tnx
<jeffco> Choubaka, what requires a powerful computer? rikaixul? how powerful
<jeffco> ?
<Choubaka> Well, it uses a lot of javascript, so it's heavy
<liable> _out_dman: np
<Choubaka> but it's usable. any modern computer should be able to handle it without problems.
<Choubaka> jeffco: It's heavy only if enabled of course :)
<Choubaka> jeffco: it popups kanji/word information on mouseover.
<jeffco> Choubaka, gotcha.
<Choubaka> only works on firefox though
<jeffco> Choubaka,  i installed gjiten, but there's no changes.
<Choubaka> no changes?
<jeffco> i thought I'd be able to get some aids when I type in japanese.
<Choubaka> jeffco: It's just a nice dictionary application.
<Choubaka> jeffco: I don't think such functionality exists for Linux yet :)
<jeffco> Choubaka, how does it work?
<Choubaka> start the app, input a word and off you go.
<jeffco> where's the app?
<Choubaka> in the applications menu
<Choubaka> though it does require utf-8 edict files iirc...
<IIIEars> Good morning!   - does anyone know where to send Microsoft disks for a refund? - lol
<capi> anyone know how to get virtual users working in vsftpd, or another ftp server that supports it?
<Choubaka> apt-get install edict will only give you euc-jp edict files. :)
<jeffco> what's euc?
<Choubaka> extended unix code
<Choubaka> it's an encoding
<Choubaka> like shift-jis and JIS
<Choubaka> but you can easily convert those to utf-8
<Choubaka> I can help you set up gjiten too.
<jeffco> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jeffco> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Choubaka> you forgot sudo
<Choubaka> sudo is required for administrative tasks. :)
<jeffco> okay, how do i set up gjiten, Choubaka ?
<jeffco> and is it better than going to http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~jwb/wwwjdic.html?
<jeffco> Choubaka, you there?
<Choubaka> jeffco: yeah
<Choubaka> so did you install edict?
<jeffco> yes, i did as you said.
<bintut> hello all..
<rudi1234> hi
<billbo> hi
<bintut> i'm currently using an ubuntu livecd hoary.. what is the default root password for this livecd?
<nevyn> it doesn't have one.
<jeroen_> bintut, just run a root terminal
<echylo_> passwd root
<echylo_> :p
<nevyn> bintut: sudo -s
<bintut> ok. thanks guys..
<XplOzIon> hi!
<StarMkeSE> Is someone here expert on internet connection in Ubuntu?
<Kamping_in_doze> no, but ask :P
<IFR> StarMkeSE, I'm not an expert but I might be able to get the ball rolling.
<XplOzIon> lol
<nevyn> thing is.. "expert" is such a relative term.
<XplOzIon> does anyone here runs windows aplications?
<StarMkeSE> IFR Ah...great.. :D My network card can't access my ISP DHCP and therefor I can't get any IP :(
<_hp_> is there a applet for gnome that will show me the temperature of the cpu?
<IFR> StarMkeSE, give us specifics: card, router, connection etc
<IFR> ;)
<Kamping_in_doze> xp10xion, yes, in wine
<Kamping_in_doze> sometimes
<StarMkeSE> IFR D-Link DFE-530TX+ , no router, ADSL with login
<IFR> superkaramba, _hp_ is for kde but if you look at that and get some keywords you can do an apt-cache search
<deepsight> hellou ppl, anyone has an idea why when i play mp3 from my isb drive after a while it starts making a cracking sounds, and distorting a lot
<IIIEars> StarMkSE - Have you done anything with iptables since you installed ubuntu?
<XplOzIon> Kamping_in_doze, ok thanks, i just need to run my photoshop! its too expensive to dont have it installed =P
<StarMkeSE> IIIEars No... I tried to add IP static but then browser just searching
<Kamping_in_doze> xpiozion, look over at www.winehq.com iirc
<bintut> i'm looking for solutions on how can i play mplayer to send its output video to s-video but the linux box doesn't have X11 running and can be controlled remotely.. do you have any idea?
<Kamping_in_doze> it has the compatability lists
<XplOzIon> Kamping_in_doze, thanks im on it
<Kamping_in_doze> :)
<IFR> StarMkeSE, I'm just useless at ADSL, sorry. BUT: Are you able to surf into the router (the unit you described is an all in one, yes?) or have you not communicated with the device at all?
<keffo> hm, ok.. i have a .AVI-file.. about 1,3gb and i want to split it into 2.. just easy, nothing more.. easiest way?
<IFR> man split
<IFR> :)
<XplOzIon> haha!
<XplOzIon> ;)
<StarMkeSE> IFR I have not communicated with internet at all. My ADSL works like this. A have an ADSL Modem connected via Ethernet and the modem is my connection to internet
<IFR> Seriosuly split is the coolest program. Not sure if it will fork on an .avi (I use it for text) but it might!
<Absenth> keffo, quicktime pro should work pretty well for that.
<IFR> StarMkeSE, right but can you communicate with the ROUTER itself? That is, can you surf to 192.168.1.1 (or whatever) and see the router configuration screen?
<Absenth> oh, wait.  this is #ubuntu, not #macosx
<Kamping_in_doze> lol
<keffo> :P
<StarMkeSE> IFR I have no router, direct connection to internet. I can't access my ISP DHCP to get IP. I can ping loopback
<Absenth> StarMkeSE, usually,  SBC dsl connections require some stupid VPN connection to open the link to the internet.
<Absenth> StarMkeSE, what kind of Ethernet card does your computer have?
<XplOzIon> is there a configuration to make ubuntu autoupdate IP? i mean when my ISP changes my ip all i do is restart the network
<StarMkeSE> Absenth It's a D-Link DFE-530TX+
<IFR> StarMkeSE, sorry, I thought that unit was an all in one ADSL MOdem/Router/Wifi thing. Sorry !
<Absenth> Xpl0zIon, dhclient eth0
<Absenth> StarMkeSE, so a realteck card, that's definatly supported in the default install....  Try sudo dhclient eth0 from the command line.
<keffo> cuntshit
<keffo> help me out please :<
<XplOzIon> Absenth, typing that in terminal automates the task?
<IFR> keffo, what a lovely image.
<Absenth> Xpl0zIon, to automate it, use cron.
<StarMkeSE> Absenth I have tried it and it still gets no connetion
<keffo> well, just need to split this shitty file up.. and i dunno how
<keffo> :<
<XplOzIon> keffo, why cursing?
<Absenth> StarMkeSE, Hmmm.....  I guess we can start at the low level, you have a link light on both ends of the wire I assume.  (I'd imagine you've already gone through this)
<HappyFool> keffo: so did split not work?
<cyphase> hey everyone
<keffo> nope
<keffo> it makes like 34234 small files i dunno anything about
<HappyFool> what did it say?
<keffo> organon, hm..
<capi> anyone know how to get vsftpd working with virtual users, or any ftpserver for that matter?
<StarMkeSE> Absenth Yes.. I have dualboot with Linux on this computer so yes. I'm using XP right now
<Absenth> StarMkeSE, ok.
<billbo> does anyone know of a label printer with good linux support?
<_hp_> anyone have problems with libflash-mozilla crashing their firefox?
<HappyFool> keffo: try "split -b 500M filename filename.split"
<XplOzIon> _hp_, i used to... but upgrading to 1.0.3 fixed it
<IFR> keffo, you have to check the man page for split; you can tell it the file size to output
<IFR> Oh, thanks HappyFool
<Absenth> StarMkeSE, did the adsl provider require any special settings to get the link to work in windows?  a hostname perhaps, or anything else like a pptp icon etc?
<cyphase> lol, i just realised that you can drag a link from firefox to nautilus and nautilus will download it for you
<HappyFool> or rather "split -b 500m filename filename.split"
<HappyFool> (small m, not big M)
<IFR> Anyone on the list using xfce4 window manager?
<cspnic1> i have a sound problem when i launch totem he say that the sound serveur is busy
<StarMkeSE> Absenth No..nothing..just login via a site but it will be removed but I can't even access the login page
<jgmbase> i try it from time to time
<jgmbase> very nice
<jgmbase> but still havent made up my mind
<capi> IFR, I use it now and then
<IFR> That's what I hear. You just did a straight up apt-get install of it? Can you select which wm to use at login?
<jgmbase> yes
<IFR> Sounds wonderful. Is it as light and fast as they say?
<jgmbase> on unbuntoforums there was a good link on how to install it properly to get the latest
<jgmbase> may want to have a look there
<Absenth> StarMkeSE, in windows open the command line, and type ipconfig /all     write down all the parameters, dns, default gateway, ip, subnet etc.  try manually installing them into ubuntu, and see if that works.
<jgmbase> and yes it is very fast
<IFR> Oh, yes? Thanks so much jgmbase
<jgmbase> let me see if i can find the link
<Absenth> StarMkeSE, that dhclient output is pretty standard for the "Can't find a freeking DHCP server boss.....  Sorry.....  :)"
<StarMkeSE> Absenth no...static IP doesn't help... It tries to access , nothing happends but I don't get any failure message either
<Absenth> that's odd.
<_hp_> where is firefox installed by default in ubuntu?
<Absenth> _hp_: I think it's /usr/local/bin
<Absenth> _hp_: but don't quote me on that.
<cspnic1> i have a sound problem when i launch totem he say that the sound serveur is busy
<StarMkeSE> IFR I try to access the logon page but It doesn't find it
<Absenth> _hp_, it's /usr/  and then either /bin, /share/ or /local/ followed by bin
<HappyFool> _hp_: /usr/bin/firefox ?
<HappyFool> try "dpkg -L mozilla-firefox|less" to find files you're looking for
<Absenth> it's probibly also called 'mozilla'  but again don't quote me on that.
<cyphase> does anyone know if Breezy is going to support clusters?
<IFR> StarMkeSE, aha. Okay so you say you're using this device right now, so we can rule out cable problems and "is the unit plugged in" issues, right?
<Absenth> StarMkeSE, I don't suppose the provider offers any *nix support at all?
<_hp_> oh great, now i have two installations of firefox
<HappyFool> cyphase: i think lwn.net has a link to page with proposed breezy features
<StarMkeSE> IFR Yes, correct.. I have Linux on another partition in this machine. So I am connected to internet with Windows
* Absenth waves a red baton from right to left.  "Nothing to see here, please move along"
<HappyFool> what do you mean by clusters?
<IFR> Absenth, if the modem stores the settings would we *care* whether the ISP supports *nix? I mean, wouldn't the modem be doing the connecting for us?
<keffo> hm, HappyFool it says "wron amount of bytes"
<StarMkeSE> Absenth My IPS support gives you 10 different answers and no of them are correct ;)
<Absenth> IFR, if the modem isn't a router in the D-link/linksys form, it's not keeping any real helpful settings.
<IFR> keffo, get the exact file size, divide by exactly 2 and use that number as your output file size
<teroedni> hello
<keffo> kk
<IFR> Absenth, Ah, thanks. I'm not used to dealing with a device like this. I'll back off now cause you're more versed at this one!
<teroedni> i have switch from using a ide cable on both cd and hardrive to have one on the cd and one on the hardrive
<jamesio> morning...
<HappyFool> what happens if the filesize isn't even?
<capi> does anyone know a ftp server that supports virtual users and works on ubuntu?
<teroedni> the problem is that the cd drive no longer are mounted
<Absenth> IFR, not really, just know that the DSL modems we have at our remote sites at work don't store anything useful.  it's the cisco1700 behind them that do all the important stuff.
<IFR> Right.
<jamesio> anyone ever install klibido?
<teroedni> someone want to help me please
<jamesio> ter, what's wrong?
<jamesio> teroedni, what's wrong
<teroedni> when i try to mount cd i get special device dev hda does not exist
<teroedni> which is true
<HappyFool> keffo: sorry, i think -b might be a useless option
<keffo> seems to work
<keffo> its doing something
<keffo> ;P
<keffo> split -b 681624576 disso.avi disso.split <-
<keffo> ;P
<StarMkeSE> Absenth So what's the problem that it can't access any site?
<teroedni> the cd is now hdc
<HappyFool> yeah, i think the "something" is not what you want
<teroedni> so how do i mount hdc then???
<IFR> jgmbase any luck on that link? I cannot seem to find it
<Absenth> StarMkeSE, at the moment, I would guess because you don't have an IP,  If you statically assign the info in linux, and attempt to ping the default gateway by IP what happens?
<jamesio> teroedni, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountcddvdromunhide helped me
<Guybrush|Numb> hi all
<IIIEars> StarMkSE - Just curious have made adjustments to iptables or added a firewall??
<StarMkeSE> Absenth Well I don't get any resolving back..
<Guybrush|Numb> anybody can tell where to set the preferred app to lauch on Video DVD insertion on hoary ? I want to use VLC instead of totem
<IFR> Keffo, you really should read the man split file which specifies how to state the sizes ...
<Absenth> IIIEars, that's a great question, I hadn't thought of.
<keffo> works fine
<IFR> GREAT!
<Absenth> StarMkeSE, is that pinging a name, or an ip?
<IFR> Congrats. That's a really cool tool, keffo, glad you found it!
<jamesio> anyone ever install klibido?
<keffo> works very good ;P
<keffo> luvleh tool
<StarMkeSE> Absenth An IP
<IIIEars> "klibido"? - (insert viagra joke here.)
<jamesio> iii, it's the closest thing I can find to the windows program "newsbin"
<IIIEars> newsbin is a good app :)
<IFR> keffo, you can output, as you discovered accidentally, multiple splits of a file, too, which can be useful
<StarMkeSE> Absenth I would have a name like h....telia.com
<Absenth> StarMkeSE, hmmm... statically assigned IP, subnet, dg, and dns, on a realtek based pci nic, and we can't get out.......  hmmm....
<keffo> well, it didnt work really.. checked the other file now..
<George__> hi
<keffo> doesn work
<IFR> Ah.
<jamesio> IIIEars, I've got the source for klibido, installed all the libraries necessary, installed uudeview, but yet klibido configure says it's not installed
<keffo> the timeline in my mediaplayer just goes, no minutes.. no nothing
<keffo> :<
<StarMkeSE> Absenth Nope...When I try to reach login1.telia.com, nothind happends...try to resolve all the time
<George__> trying to do menu editing any ideas on how 2, cant find the menu editor
<Absenth> starmkese, one second, grab a pen.
<keffo> and there seems to be problems on the first one aswell, since there is no minutes.. and when i go forward the movie hang :<
<IFR> keffo You want to split the files and then play each piece? Something about the debian motto comes to mind...
<Absenth> StarMkeSE, ping 168.215.194.21 from linux, after statically assigning everything.
<IFR> keffo, sorry about that - I did warn I didn't know if split would work with .avi. Anyone else have any ideas? Could be a useful thing to know
<misieq> hi!
<sorsis> has anyone thought to make livecd which knows howto boot windows also?
<keffo> yes
<HappyFool> i imagine you'll need a specialized app, or a video editor
<sorsis> or then i could select to skip livecds bootting
<Absenth> keffo, IFR, google: +linux +video editing
<misieq> how can i check version of my ubuntu? because i'm pretty puzzled..
<IFR> Thanks, Absenth!
<StarMkeSE> Absenth I'll try this and I'll return in a minute or two
<jamesio> sorsis... yeah, it's called "taking the cd out of the machine"
<sorsis> misieq: select system from top of of gnome, then about ubuntu.
<sorsis> jamesio: but i'm laszyyyy
<misieq> yes, that's the thing which makes me puzzled
<HappyFool> misieq: cat /etc/issue ?
<jeroen_> sorsis, suse does that
<sorsis> jeroen_: but i want ubuntu :)
<jamesio> sorsis... hehe.. I guess the developers aren't
<misieq> oh, i'll try this, HappyFool
<sorsis> jamesio: something like whats with winxp installcd. it asks to press button if you want to use bootapp of installcd
<Guybrush|Numb> anybody can tell where to set the preferred app to lauch on Video DVD insertion on hoary ? I want to use VLC instead of totem
<teroedni> get the same message
<teroedni> and if i try cdrom1 2 3 4 i  get
<George__> what i do with a .deb?
<ashen_> dpkg
<misieq> yes, yes... it's 5.04... But why the hell 'Desktop->About Ubuntu' gives me a firefox window with "Welcome to Ubuntu Linux 4.10: The Warty Warthog Release" header??
<jeroen_> George__, dpgk -i blabla.deb
<g0tro0t> :-)
<George__> yeah just found :D
<ashen_> George: dpkg --install thing.deb
<jamesio> sorsis, I knew what you meant.  sorry about the joke
<ashen_> haha
<teroedni> cant find media/cdrom3 / in /etc/fsstab or/etc/mtab
<sorsis> jamesio: no problem. i'm not offended about that.
<misieq> HappyFool, do u have a clue?
<Corvus> http://www.haiztek.tk
<jamesio> sorsis, last night was the first time I ran ubuntu on my main machine.  only have about 10 days experience with it.
<HappyFool> misieq: err. no. Did you upgrade from warty to hoary?
<IFR> George_: check this link for everything you need to know about apt-get http://www.debianuniverse.com/readonline/chapter/05
<Corvus> uch!
<Corvus> wrong window! :(
<misieq> nope
<jamesio> sorsis, took about 20 minutes just to figure out that the ubuntu nvidia drive didn't like my system.
<antix> is there a deb for the new firefox out there?
<sorsis> jamesio: i have used about 1h and 20min ubuntu and i like it :)
<HappyFool> misieq: hrm. i get a 'Yelp' window with 'Welcome to Ubuntu Linux 5.04' ...
<sorsis> jamesio: everything seems to run well
<Absenth> hmmmm..... it's 8:08 am,  think I should make the 12cup pot of coffee, or the 45cup pot?
<HappyFool> misieq: err, that's with System -> About Ubuntu
<sorsis> jamesio: only thing that annoys me is that opengl is so slow compared to windows
<HappyFool> Absenth: been up all night? ;)
<sorsis> misieq: have gone to 5.04 by upgrading?
<misieq> no, clean install
<jamesio> sorsis, that's probably because you're having the same problem as I did... even though I installed all the nvidia stuff, it never "kicked in"
<Absenth> HappyFool, i think I got 2 or 3 hours in there somewhere
<misieq> HappyFool, it might be - i used localized version
<jamesio> sorsis, I uninstalled it all and then downloaded the nvidia driver from nvidia, booted into recovery mode and installed it... make a couple changes to my x config and all is well
<HappyFool> localized version of?
<misieq> HappyFool, It opens file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html site in ff window
<jamesio> sorsis, it appears as fast, if not faster
<misieq> Ubuntu. I mean i have chosen pl during install
<IIIEars> << Nvidia drivers work great - OpenGL slower?  - installed UT99 thismorning it works as well as in window.
<sorsis> jamesio: thanks for the tip. i'll try that. do you have geforce6 allso?
<George__> Nvdia driver working great!!!!
<IIIEars> er windows -
<jamesio> sorsis, nah... just a 5200 right now.
<George__> it's been freezeing ET and UT
<George__> i have a TI4800-8X
<George__> i swear it's -8X 2
<marcel_> Does anyone know what sort of wait there is for Ubuntu Cds being sent?
<HappyFool> misieq: ok, maybe that's it... i don't know, sorry
<ashen_> opengl should be faster
<IFR> jgmbase, found the link and apt-getting it now. It's apparently as easy as udo apt-get install xfce4 (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22416.html)
<jamesio> sorsis, dual amd 2400, 2 gigs, 1.2 terabytes hd space, dell 20.1" lcd monitor & 2 Dell 18" lcds
<marcel_> RE from the website
<George__> i ordered 50, like 2 months back came yesterday
<George__> sick....
<George__> jamesio. Nice machine
<jamesio> thanks
<marcel_> hrm
<jamesio> I'm trying my ass off to figure out how to get the other 2 monitors to load up
<ashen_> if you type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" she should fix any problems you're having with the x config not being right
<ashen_> for opengl
<misieq> HappyFool, well.. thanks anyway. it made me confused... but i'm sure it's hoary now
<ashen_> not working fast
<ashen_> that is
<ashen_> jamesio: you read the nvidia readme... I just skimmed past their multiple monitor thing then
<Absenth> going with the 12cup coffee Maker.  the 45 takes too long to brew, I'd be in a coma by the time it finishes.,
<ashen_> ???
<IIIEars> Ubuntu - is great - most things really do run faster in linux - i thought all linux users were just making up a story
<sorsis> marcel_: i ordered mine allmost instantly when possible and got those few days ago. main reason for the delay was that 5.04 was not finished when i ordered.
<jamesio> ashen_, I actually didn't see that... I'll go check it out in a few
<ashen_> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7174/README.txt
<jamesio> I'm also trying to figure out why klibido fails on configure at uudeview
<Xik0> how can i change my ip address? for example 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.20
<ashen_> if you're using the 7174 drivers
<Xik0> ?
<ashen_> system
<sorsis> marcel_: you get your images faster byt downloading i bet, but ordering is so easy and you get 10 copies of install and livecds to give those to your friends allso
<ashen_> admin
<ashen_> networking
<jamesio> ashen_, if that's the latest, I got them last night
<ashen_> mhmm
<ashen_> thats it.
<Absenth> on a *nix related question.  i don't suppose anyone has a link to a great Unix SMTP anti-virus gateway
<ashen_> jamesio: I'm currently trying to get my card not to stall :p
<George__> i got a AMD Sempron 1800 OC to 2.15. Corsair XMS 3200 (1GB), Dell P110, SIS 741GX-M, 40GB HD, 80GB HD, 20GB HD, 10GB HD, 16 GB HD, 2X CD Burner, LG DVD ROM, Old Sound Blaster, USB Hubs, Dell Speakers, Altec Lensing speakers, Hollywood 2 speakers, microsoft wireless optical mouse, Thermaltake 350Watt Power Supply.
<ashen_> just got a new one... yesterday
<George__> i upgrading though...
<marcel_> sorsis: I live in New Zealand, so i'm assuming i'll be waiting another month
<George__> case some wierd 1 with haandle
* marcel_ is on dialup
<George__> i'm on ADSL
<George__> lol but i only pay for DSL
<jamesio> george, I also have a celeron 2.4, 1 gig, 40 gig boot, 6 internal 160 gig drives and 7 external usb2 300 gig drives sitting behind me
<George__> LOL!
<George__> i'm only 13..
<Absenth> Drive envy.
<George__> that's not it too
<IFR> Hey guys, up and running on xfce4 and this is s w e e t
<jamesio> geor, I'm 36...
<George__> lol u old man !
<ashen_> haha
<ashen_> yeh
<jamesio> geor, no kidding...
<sorsis> marcel_: oh :) i just haven't used to that most people in world have slower connection than i do because in my country i have pretty slow connection :)
<George__> i got a smoothwall, and a samba server
<ashen_> xfce4 is the win
<Absenth> I have access to 40u full of Netapps equipment totaling 12terabytes
<jamesio> absen, is that for work?
<Absenth> jamesio, yes it's at work.
<IFR> ashen_ it rocks!
<George__> Dad has lots of computer parts. he owns a store
<ashen_> absenth: steal it for me
<George__> the biggest hd i have is a 300GB but it's on the SERVER
<George__> i can't take it OUT!
<jamesio> if I went into what I have at work... you'd all shoot me
<ashen_> IFR: I have it on my laptop
<IIIEars> Er.. when my wife asks why i want more computer gear - can you explain it to her for me George__?
<marcel_> sorsis, Finland?
<sorsis> marcel_: yup.
<jamesio> psssst... just got a dell 24" lcd for my work desktop
<George__> Lol.... It's addictive. Always want Faster
<hey2k5> can someone tell me where the packages that are installed on the system are? (the list)
<George__> I HATE LCD, Bad for Gaming
<ashen_> dpkg might be able to list em for you
<jamesio> geor, then you haven't seen the dell lcd's
<Absenth> ashen_ heh I think at $250k they might press charges.
<IIIEars> "" LCD - Huge CRTs -
<HappyFool> hey2k5: you can use synaptic to find out
<marcel_> sorsis, when did you order your CDs?
<George__> But i do play CS SOURCE using my Plasma Screen TV lol
<George__> no the Dell LCD is nice
<George__> i know
<hey2k5> ok, thanks
<George__> in general i hate lcd
<ashen_> Absenth: yeh... on you tho... it'd be totally sweet!
<jamesio> George__, I play ut on it all the time
<ashen_> Absenth: flawless plan!
<sorsis> marcel_: more than month ago. maybe two or more. i'm not sure.
<Absenth> ashen_: that think is wicked, if a drive fails not only does it page us, it orders a replacement drive for us, and e-mails us the tracking numbers
<George__> i use a 54" big screen  that we use to watch dvds and movies on
<HappyFool> hey2k5: System -> Administration -> Synaptic, Status (bottom left) then Installed (in the left list)
<George__> better than gay 21" dell screen
<IIIEars> jamesio - me too installed ut'99 yesterday - amazing how fast it is.
<ashen_> Absenth: I love technology
<ashen_> :p
<Absenth> Geroge_ I'm using a 12" screen.
<George__> IIIEar ur system Specs?
<jamesio> IIIEars, ut99???
<hey2k5> thanks HappyFool
<George__> LOL, i am using a 15" as we speak
<ashen_> I need to get my card working
<ashen_> *cries*
<sorsis> IIIEars: you mean unreal tournament?
<ashen_> someone who has a 6600 help me!
<lypanov> dum
<Absenth> George_ it's attached to a <5lb notebook that has been on the battery for the last 3 hours.
<IIIEars> The original Unreal Tournament.
<lypanov> how on earth can i make my apt-get work again?
<jamesio> IIIEars, ah...
<ashen_> lypanov: depends on the problem
<George__> i bought a FX5600 spend back, i bought a ATI 9600SE sent back, then i got a Ti4200-8x and flashed bios to TI4800 and it's been kicking FX5600 and FX5700 arse
<lypanov> ashen_: -f install gives : : Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<George__> dad is bit ticked though. I'm using my allowence on computers 2 much
<lypanov> ashen_: and everything else says, use -f install
<lypanov> and all i did was get a full hdd while installing a pkg
<George__> hmm. Question y do i have to do killall esd to make wolf et boot?
<ashen_> ...-_-' is it still full?
<ashen_> :p
<jamesio> for a good laugh, http://www.geocities.com/JamesIO/chase.png   that is about a 5 month old picture of my computer set up
<George__> y is the nvidia driver still fooking with me
<George__> my website is: stephen.nexlinks.net
<jamesio> don't mind my son in the pic... he thought it was cool that the monitors were that big
<lypanov> ashen_: nope i'm not that silly :P
<ashen_> the nvidia driver is fooking with everyone george
<George__> ur married james
<jamesio> yes
<George__> wow dual monitors
<jamesio> 2 kids,
<jamesio> George__, look again
<ashen_> lypanov: have you tried getting a deb and dpkging manually... just to see what it returns?
<George__> i know 4
<George__> or more
<George__> Steve has like 7
<George__> he's a computer html coder/programmer pretty sick
<George__> nice...
<jamesio> if I had more slots, I could do 5 dell lcd monitors...
<ashen_> lypanov: or do "man dpkg" and see if it tells you what error code 1 means
<George__> how much ur electric bills?
<IIIEars> lol - thats great! - my desk looks like that too. - no room for my knees under the desk. - too many machines
<jamesio> George__, actually... very little
<George__> very little? bs
<Absenth> http://www.darksidepraetorians.com/absenth/lan-large.gif
<jamesio> George__, about 90$ a month
<George__> wow... how?
<IIIEars> Had to run an extension cord from the other room. just drawing too much juice - grin
<jamesio> George__, I live in Louisiana... electricity isn't that expensive here
<George__> O u lucky.
<George__> we pay like 200 bux a month almost
<jamesio> in Michigan, my electric was about $300
<jamesio> but I didn't have lcd's at the time
<George__> wow, i outta move to where u live
<jamesio> and had 2 racks in my room
<teroedni> ok hope i can get some more help
<George__> lcd power savers?
<ashen_> we pay... 450 a month... ish
<George__> Teroendi what u neeD?
<ashen_> electricity that is
<glauc> hey, quick question, how do I search for a package?
<jeroen_> glauc, with synaptic?
<Absenth> our power bill is roughly $100 a month, give or take.
<jamesio> George__, my 5 lcd monitors draw less power than my 21" crt does
<HappyFool> use synaptic
<b3ar1n0> giauc apt-cache aptitude:)
<glauc> k thanks
<HappyFool> click the 'search' button ;)
<George__> amazing only paying 200 bux when we have a working server rack, samba server, upstairs machine, downstairs machine, basement machine X2,
<teroedni> my cdrom is hdc but mstab or fstab doent contains hdc??
<George__> and more
<ashen_> but we have... 5 computers always-on... plus... a freaking huge tv... and you know... all of the sort of appliences that eat power.
<George__> my dad is crazier
<glauc> I dont have a GUI, i'm trying to install the xfree86-xorg packages
<mijndert> my parents are mad at me, electric bills are to high.. (Holland)
<jamesio> me too... I just bought this 3100 sq/ft house back in december... the a/c runs all the time
<George__> he go buy freaken water cooling, and literally put water in a case, but comptuer parts dont go fry
<ashen_> apt-get install xorg
<George__> i wanna BETTER COMMPuuter
<ashen_> or rather xorg-common
<George__> xorg-common?
<ashen_> for glauc
<George__> problem: NVIDIA Driver causing pain... random freezing during game play (linux native)
<teroedni> after i try to mount hdc mont dev/hdc i get answer cant find dev/hdc i etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<jamesio> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=70056&hl=en
<ashen_> yay
<jamesio> that's where I live
<glauc> it saysa "Couldnt find package xorg"
<George__> why! why! why!
<George__> cool... jamesio i needa ur help
<ashen_> George__: you should count yourself lucky, when I run glx I get freezes whilst TYPING
<jamesio> George__, I'm trying to figure out what kind of system to get also...
<George__> jamesio wait
<jamesio> George__, what kind of help?
<George__> new SDA2 came out,
<George__> nvidia fucking freezing
<George__> opps.. sorry
<George__> didn't mean to say the f word
<George__> i mean
<George__> problem: NVIDIA Driver causing pain... random freezing during game play (linux native)
<ashen_> I forgive you
<ashen_> :p
<George__> glx is fine
<jamesio> my nvidia only freezes when I run certain screen savers... and it doesn't just freeze lightly... the whole system stops
<George__> yeah same
<jeff_co> hi all, i just installed ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) today. it comes with Firefox 1.0.2. How can get Firefox 1.0.4 (the latest version) without any problems or software conflict? can anyone please teach me, a newbie?
<George__> but i have no screensaver, and i just playing AA and it freeze
<jamesio> I'm running the new nvidia drivers...
<George__> jeff_co u doNT nneed
<jamesio> but I'm also running the k7-smp kernel
<ashen_> sounds like the new drives are giving us all strive
<ashen_> *strife
<ashen_> I'm reverting to 6629 or whatever they  are
<George__> i have a amd k-5, and a i486 that was like 2,000 bux bak then
<HappyFool> teroedni: hrm, have you tried just editing /etc/fstab ?
<George__> ti's fully loaded
<George__> i have a atari that works 2
<jamesio> George__, I have an apple //e in my closet that was about $3000 before you were born
<George__> i have a apple 2
<George__> i was born in 1992
<jamesio> ok, now it's official... I'm old.   once you use "before you were born"
<teroedni> would that help?
<George__> i have a atari... that's old 2
<IIIEars> lol
* Absenth thanks the gods for donating their black blood to him.
<ashen_>  haha
<George__> lol. It looks more like a type writer 2 me
<jamesio> George__, but what you don't understand is that the apple //e in my closet was mine when I was 12
<jamesio> and it still works
<George__> LOL. Good job!
<IIIEars> owned a new commodore.
<George__> i'm 13 so i outta keep everything i got now good
<ashen_> haha
<jeff_co> George__,  but it makes it easier to download extensions at  the mozzila website.
<ashen_> those old apples never break
<HappyFool> teroedni: well, i don't know how to reconfigure /etc/fstab; that will work
<George__> so NVIDIA (latest) been giving problems 2 people?
<ashen_> apple have always built things solid as a brick
<HappyFool> teroedni: what happens when you put a cd in the drive? it doesn't get automounted?
<jamesio> evidently...
<Absenth> IIEars, I also owned a new commodore 64:)
<George__> jeff_co: it does? i just install and it works :D
<ashen_> they even used to look like bricks
<George__> hmm
<George__> u sure?
<runedude> hiya, all.. i just installed ubuntu 5.04 hoary and it never prompted me for a root password.... is there a default?
<Absenth> IIIEars, 64k of ram was a lot back then.
<ashen_> nope
<jeff_co> are you on firefox 1.0,2?
<jeff_co> George__,
<jeff_co> ?
<ashen_> ubuntu doesn't have a root account
<teroedni> yup it doesnt
<George__> yup
<jamesio> runedude, you may want to read up on the security in ubuntu
<HappyFool> runedude: root is disabled; use 'sudo'
<ashen_> use sudo and your password
<jamesio> *YOU* are the root
<George__> hmm. I never seen this
<George__> it wants me to update
<teroedni> it is in my bios
<ashen_> or "sudo -s" to switch to root for a terminal session
<George__> wow...
<Absenth> so no-one here is a network administrator type, is that a rather correcct assumption?
<ashen_> (so you dont have to keep typing sudo)
<IIIEars> it was huge - and audio tape drives added the needed storage for programs
<marcel_> Is that secure?!
<George__> jeff_co: sorry didn't know this was here. I was on last night and it was fine...
<marcel_> RE no root
<ashen_> Absenth: what do you mean?
<Dalkus> yeah, its secure
<jamesio> Absenth, well I'm an IT Director for a medical company, but we only use Windows
<HappyFool> teroedni: does sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 work ?
<Dalkus> it's said to be more secure, but thats a matter of opinion
<Dalkus> HappyFool, yes
<Absenth> I'm ISO a good howto, on a *nix based SMTP virus filtering gateway.
<runedude> HappyFool, I want root....
<HappyFool> Dalkus: err, hmm ?
<runedude> jamesio, where can I find that?
<Dalkus> sorry wrong nic
<Dalkus> *nick
<teroedni> havent tried restarted now and switch the drive from master to slave
<marcel_> Why has the root/user system been messed around with?
<Absenth> I would assume it's going to use postfix, and then something to manage the virus scanning of all the mail that passes through,
<HappyFool> runedude: look on ubuntuguide.org to enable root
<teroedni> will try when im in thanks:)
<ashen_> runedude.... dont enable root
<runedude> why?
<ashen_> runedude: once you get used to it its so much better
<George__> i get u http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34099
<George__> i get u http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34099http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34099
<Absenth> Jamesio, you guys use something like Symantec's SMTP-Antivirus Gateway?
<George__> jeff_co  u http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34099http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34099
<ashen_> runedude: besides, you never want to run a session in root neway...
<runedude> sudo blows
<runedude> i never could use it
<runedude> it always returned errors
<jeroen_> runedude, than sudo -s
<HappyFool> runedude: see ubuntuguide.org
<ashen_> runedude: O_o
<glauc> so sudo and set the root pw and then use root
<IIIEars> HappyFool - aliasing your frequently used commands works too.
<glauc> thats what I did
<ashen_> runedude: okay then... whatevers good :p
<glauc> is ubuntu still the #1 downloaded distro?
* Absenth has an apple notebook, and is used to sudo.
<runedude> lol
<George__> hey abesenth how u do that?
<glauc> Absenth: I run root on my apple too :)
<runedude> it still asks for a password to sudo w/
<runedude> ok i got it
<Absenth> George__ do what?
<runedude> thanks cya
<runedude> and ill try to use sudo
* Absenth wonders if George means this.
<George__> that think
<George__> yeah that
<George__> how
<Absenth> ahhh.....  /me
<jeffco> George__,
<George__> jeffco u can jjust upgrade
<George__> i upgraded now, works fine
<George__> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34099
<jeffco>  George__ , i read the link, what's backporting? is backporting the same as upgrading?
<topyli> glauc: how can we know if it ever was?
<ashen_> yay for kernel headers!
<Absenth> jeffco, what are you trying to upgrade from/to?
<George__> hell, i just dled the 1.0.4 tar.gz and installed
* George__ dead
<George__> apt-get remove firefox
<ashen_> backporting is making code thats made for a newer system work on an old one... I think
<George__> the fook,
<George__> i wasnt in console
<zenlunatic> Is there a way to centralize bookmarks over multiple systems?
<ashen_> like running... gnome bittorrent on warty
<George__> noooo, how do i delete firefox
<George__> i know.
<ashen_> synaptic george.
<ashen_> why would you want to tho
<George__> na add ore remove
<Absenth> zenlunatic, yes, but its far too early for me to come up with an exact howto.
<jamesio> Absenth, we use scanmail from trend micro
<Absenth> jamesio, any idea what that runs annually?
* George__ Absenth how old u? Are u a old man?
<jamesio> sorry, ran off to find info for runedude (of course he left before I came back)
<ashen_> google it zenlunatic... shouldn't be too hard to find
<ashen_> :)
<jeffco> from firefox 1.0.2 to 1.0.4, Absenth .
<Absenth> George___, closer to thirty then I'd like.
<George__> ur old man
<Absenth> jeffco, sudo apt-get update,  sudo apt-get upgrade
<jamesio> Absenth, it depends on the number of users, but trust me... it's the best and cheapest of the lot.  plus you can buy a whole suite that will do all servers, desktops and your email systems/gateways
<ashen_> okeeh... gonna try some old nvidia drivers... wish me luck :p (bbs)
<Absenth> jeffco, unless 1.0.4 hasn't made it into apt-get yet.
* George__ jeffco, dont be a chicken and just install!
<jamesio> Absenth, and they all will auto-update daily and NEVER crash or fail.  plus they all use the same dat file
<teroedni> wow:9
<George__> absenth, i just installed
<jamesio> Absenth, brb... food
<George__> freaken working fine :D, gonna try extensions
<Absenth> jamesio, I'm starting a new job june 1 as the network administrator for a 15 user office.  I think Norton's is $550 a year.
<teroedni> i get you most specify the filesytem type what do do???
<HappyFool> teroedni: is there a CD in the drive?
<teroedni> yes
<George__> Norton is garbage
<jamesio> Absenth, trust me... I used Norton, Mcafee and a slew of others and Trend Micro was the best and cheapest
* lypanov goes with just installing something else rather than assing about anymore
<HappyFool> teroedni: just a moment, let me try it here
<Absenth> Jamesio, I'll look into that for sure.  I know there are packages to do it in unix as well, but I do like having someone to call if it all goes south.
<teroedni> okey:)
<George__> ooo, wtf
<HappyFool> teroedni: try 'sudo mount -t auto /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0'
<George__> it's still firefox 1.0.2
<George__> ahahha
<HappyFool> are you *sure* /dev/hdc is your cdrom ?
<George__> it's mostly /media/something
<Bramme> it takes 5 minutes to boot OOo (version1.1.3 , Ubuntu Linux), while it took only 5 seconds on the same machine with debian... i just get the splash screen when the loading-bar is full, the splash stays for a couple of minutes without any proc or disk activity
<teroedni> now no its hdd but i changed it when i are typing
<HappyFool> well, are you sure it's whatever you're typing :-)
<HappyFool> anyway, did that mount command work?
<jeffco> Absenth, i ran sudo apt-get update. nothing happened.
<jamesio> Absenth, it's worth trying out...
<George__> where u root?
<George__> wow... what a pain in the buttox?
<jeffco> is it safe to install Firefox 1.0.4? what will i then do with the 1.0.2 which Ubuntu installed?
<George__> it wont upgrade to 1.0.4
<teroedni> okey now it comes some information
<Absenth> jeffco, nothing?
<HappyFool> jeff_co: if you install it in your home directory, it should be fine
* George__ sources.list is ok?
<jeffco> Absenth, Fetched 34.1kB in 2s (11.7kB/s)
<jeffco> Reading package lists... Done
<jeffco> HappyFool, George__ , what do i do with 1.0.2? do i delete it?
<Absenth> jeffco, sudo apt-get upgrade
<George__> ... i guess if u WANT 2
<HappyFool> jeffco: i wouldn't bother
<jeffco> do i have any use for backports?
<George__> but if u install it on the desktop, i guessing u can use both
<George__> but u can remove
<HappyFool> you aren't going to get 1.0.4 from the ubuntu repositories
<Absenth> jeffco, update tells it to find what new packages exist,  upgrade tells it to install all the updated programs.
<George__> use synaptic
<George__> to remove
<George__> i always have error when doing apt-get update
<HappyFool> teroedni: are you getting anywhere?
<George__> illegal sources
<Absenth> Jamesio, thanks for the heads up on trendmicro.
<jeffco> if i remove 1.0.2 (via synaptic as you recommend), there is no danger/ software problems, right, George__  and HappyFool  and Absenth ?
<George__> yeah no danger
<teroedni> i getmedia/crom does not exist
<George__> just UNINSTALL firefox only
<HappyFool> jeffco: no, synaptic will check for dependencies
<George__> wait, dont ask me anymore
<George__> i dunno what i'm talking aout
<Absenth> wow, 3 hours on the battery, and I'm still at 55%
<jeffco> okay i finished downloading 1.0.4, now how do i install it?
<George__> it's tar.bz?
<George__> it's tar.gz?
<jamesio> Absenth, the one thing I will say: in the 3 years since we've switched to it... we've never had it fail/crash.  it never needs minding other than the occasional log review
<George__> right click on the firefox, extract here
<jeffco> yes, it's tar.gz
<jamesio> Absenth, we have desktops auto-install/update at boot and also at night (if left running)
* Absenth suspects George__ the the gui only kinda linux user.
<teroedni> but the device manager list it as matshita cr585
<George__> u wanna do console?
<HappyFool> ah crap, by cdrom is b0rked
<George__> tar -xzvf or something i dunno
<teroedni> block device string dev/hdd so it is here
<jeffco> George__,  u talking to me?
<George__> sure
<George__> did u extract to desktop? or home folder?
<jeffco> sure.
<Absenth> jamesio, fantastic.  that's how the health department runs their symantec system.
<HappyFool> teroedni: do you get this error: "mount: No medium found" ?
<jeffco> any easy way to install the tar.gz files
<George__> yeah
<anathema> does anyone here use VLC ?
<George__> i private message u sec
<anathema> to play files
<jamesio> Absenth, and the install took less than an hour...
<teroedni> i get media/cdrom0 doesnt exist
<HappyFool> oh
<HappyFool> oops
<anathema> the hotkeys dont work worth shit it seems
<topyli> teroedni: well does it? :)
<HappyFool> does /media/cdrom0 exist ?
<Absenth> jamesio, so what' your running for mail, is attached to the exchange/domino server?  or is it a gateway product that then forwards mail to exchange/domino/postfix/sendmail
<teroedni> how do i find out that?
<HappyFool> teroedni: try 'ls -d /media/cdrom0'
<HappyFool> note /media/cdrom0 , not media/cdrom0
<jamesio> Absenth, it runs on the exchange server.
<Absenth> jamesio, perfect.
<jamesio> Absenth, they also make a gateway product, but it's not really necessary
<teroedni> it says with blue   /media/cdrom0
<HappyFool> ok, that's goo
<Absenth> jamesio, it might be, we have an exchange server for in the office mail, but a postfix server for our web site customers.
<HappyFool> try the mount command again
<HappyFool> but remember it's /media/cdrom0, not media/cdrom0
<Absenth> jamesio, assuming we want to provide virus filtering for their mailboxes as well.
<HappyFool> sudo mount -t auto /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0
<jamesio> Absenth, true... we only run our single mail server.  heck, it's still exchange 5.5
<Absenth> George__ you're 13 right?
<George__> yeah
<we2by> is there a root account on Ubuntu?
<jamesio> yup, he's a youngin
<George__> what that meaN? youngin!
<Absenth> George___, I have a computer in my closet that's as old as you are.
<bassMonkey> I have to ask, i'd like to try out a program without really installing it so if i'd do a 'configure' and then 'make', not doing a 'make install' nothing would actually leave the directory i'm compiling in?
<George__> lol
<Absenth> George___ 114mhz SGI Indy.
<George__> i have a 2mhz
<HappyFool> we2by: it's disabled by default. use 'sudo' for admin tasks
<jamesio> we2by, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<jamesio> Absenth, same here...
<Absenth> George___ with a MIPS R4400 processor.  And as a Mips-Debian box, it smokes my Celeron 500 in most CLI based tasks.
<we2by> why is that so?
<George__> lol
<HappyFool> bassMonkey: yeah. I usually do ./configure --prefix=$HOME/usr   -- then it gets installed in my home-dir
<jamesio> we2by, read the link I posted to you
<topyli> bassMonkey: that's right
<teroedni> and tehn comes you most specify the filesystem type
<bassMonkey> ok, thanks
<HappyFool> teroedni:   try sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0
<ashen_> the 7167 drivers havent crashed yet
<jamesio> ok, can anyone help me with klibido stopping on configure complaining about uudeview not being installed?  (even though it's installed properly)
<ashen_> not me.
<ashen_> :p
<Ashims> yay
<Ashims> my name changed
<Ashims> :p
<bennoh> Just tried to install Firefox 1.0.4 and it gives an error stating: cant open library xpistub
<Ashims> k... gonna crash it now... here we go
<Ashims> (go tuxracer)
<teroedni> wrong fs type bad option bad superblock on /dev/hdd
<Ashims> well... the menu worked...
<teroedni> missing codepages or other error
<HappyFool> teroedni: hmm
<HappyFool> on which ide bus is the cd-rom installed?
<Absenth> has anyone else noticed that it's very early?
<teroedni> ide bus 2
<teroedni> i had both on ide bus 1 but changed the cd to ide bus 2 to get betterperformance
<Absenth> My brain feels like a porsche 911 Cararra GT that's stuck in neutral.
<Ashims> FWAH!
<Ashims> IT DIDN"T STALL!
<teroedni> sound wouldnt play properly
<HappyFool> teroedni: try this. 'cd /proc/ide' , then 'ls'
<HappyFool> or just ls /proc/ide
<jamesio> Absenth, I'm running at redline, but my tires are just spinning...
<HappyFool> what do you see there ?
<teroedni> and then?
<HappyFool> type ls
<IIIEars> jamesio - "More Coffee.." - grin
<HappyFool> what files do you see there
<HappyFool> ?
<Absenth> jamesio, wonder which one of us will blow the engine first.
<HappyFool> if it's just one line (it should be) paste it here
<teroedni> green then blue hdb hdd ideo ide1
<Jormundgand> Hmm. Why is it that windows won't go behind the top bar with the GNOME menu in, but they will go behind other bars, and how can I prevent this?
<HappyFool> hmm
<jamesio> this problem is bugging me.  I compiled and installed uudeview from source and klibido still bitches that it's not installed
<jamesio> oh, and what do you guys suggest for backing up my machine?
<HappyFool> teroedni: ok, try 'cat hdc/driver'
<universal> hwo to make a windows and a ubuntu partition on a hdd?
<HappyFool> paste the output here again
<Bramme> shuck, i forgot the bash command to tell me in what dir i am :s
<Bramme> :$
<HappyFool> Bramme: pwd
<universal> does someone know that?
<teroedni> write cat hdd/driver and get ide-cdrom version 4.61
<universal> me?
<HappyFool> teroedni: ok, so that confirms your cdrom is connected to hdd. What sort of disc is in the CD-rom drive? a dvd?
<bennoh> universal: assuming you're on windows right now ??
<K_Dallas> universal, do you have unused partitions on your HD?
<universal> bennoh, nope on ubuntu
<Absenth> alright I'm going to go try some extreme measures to wake up.
<teroedni> nope a music cd
<universal> no
<Absenth> see everyone later maybe.
<HappyFool> teroedni: ah
<Cal[] John> argh!: "Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<Cal[] John> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code".  Anyone know what the issue is?
<HappyFool> ok, you can't mount a music cd ;)
<teroedni> :P
<teroedni> okey
<teroedni> but how to get the cdrom working with thw music cd
<bennoh> universal: I just installed Ubuntu on another hdd to test.
<universal> bennoh, so actually i have to delete my hdd first,?
<teroedni> so i can play music???
<bennoh> universal: backup would be better :-)
<FreezerX> Is it possible to run a typhoon dvb-t duo digital with ubuntu? I can't find a wikipage for a description.
<IFR> Anyone know whtat the notation in Top, "100% id" means?
<wizard_31> sure it's not in the sound settings
<K_Dallas> universal, 1: resize your windows partition, or 2. add a new HD,
<HappyFool> teroedni: what happens when you goto Applications -> Sound and video -> CD player ?
<StarMkeSE> IFR Now I'm back..I tried to reinstall Linux but I think I have found a bug
<IFR> Oh?
<universal> K_Dallas, hmm, but i dont have any windoes partition yet
<universal> K_Dallas, ubuntu is using the whole hdd
<IFR> A bug with what ?
<K_Dallas> :) ok i am confused, sorry
<teroedni> *blushing*
<K_Dallas> you have a blank HD and need to install xp and ubuntu?
<teroedni> it works
<sascha__> hi, can anybody help me with my hp-deskjet in gimp?
<HappyFool> heh
<HappyFool> ok
<universal> K_Dallas, exactly
<StarMkeSE> IFR yes...suddenly during installation I got resolving from DHCP but at the final part of the installation, it stopped when it was listening for network
<HappyFool> lets just look inside /etc/fstab quickly anyway
<StarMkeSE> IFR right after detecting CD-ROM
<HappyFool> teroedni: type cat /etc/fstab|grep cdrom
<K_Dallas> so first install XP and make sure you leave room for ubuntu, then install ubuntu on the rest of your hd
<HappyFool> there should be just one line of output: paste it here
<universal> K_Dallas, i will delete my hdd and then make 2 partitions on the hdd, one for ubuntu and one for windoes
<IFR> Hmmm. what happens when you do (from a terminal) cat /var/log/dmesg | grep eth
<universal> K_Dallas, ok, that should be possible?
<K_Dallas> if you have backed up your stuff, just put your XP CD in and bootfrom it
<StarMkeSE> universal make three partition. Linux asks for 2 partitions
<capi> when messing with file permissions for a http server, isn't there something like  `$ chgrp www-doc <folde>' you can do to get the files working correctly?
<universal> StarMkeSE, ohh, ok, yes, swap
<sascha__> my printer doesnt work in gimp. Just no reaction. Can anybody help please?
<Bramme> working a few hours with ubuntu and already 2 very important appz that don't work... debian was depressing, but ubuntu is too in that case
<teroedni> /dev/hda              media/cdrom0      udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto   0       0
<K_Dallas> then delete all the existing partions when you are prompted fo, make a smaller one for your XP and install it there and then ubuntu
<JorisK> hello everyone
<IFR> Hi JorisK
<JorisK> Can anyone help me to setup composite?
<JorisK> I've installed Hoary and it seems that it recognizes my ATI radeon 9800
<StarMkeSE> IFR Should I report this problem during installation as a bug?
<IFR> Did you see my last message?
<HappyFool> teroedni: hrm, that looks wrong
<JorisK> is there a manual what i need to do to get composite and all it's nice stuff working?
<universal> K_Dallas, but what program shall i use for partiotioning my hdd?
<IFR> StarMkeSE what happens when you do (from a terminal) cat /var/log/dmesg | grep eth
<mr_roboto> IFR: nothing
<HappyFool> teroedni: that's cut-and-pasted exactly?
<StarMkeSE> IFR No I'm afraid not :(
<IFR> StarMkeSE what happens when you do (from a terminal) cat /var/log/dmesg | grep eth
<universal> K_Dallas, Fstab?
<teroedni> no
<mr_roboto> IFR unless you have a log called "dmesg"
<K_Dallas> universal, XP can do it
<IFR> Doh!
<monk> quick question
<K_Dallas> universal, then ubuntu does it for your linux
<universal> K_Dallas, partition magic?
<IFR> :P
<teroedni> i havent actually the right spaces betwen
<monk> someone said ubuntu has OOO2 in the repos?
<K_Dallas> nope, WindowsXP CD
<IFR> StarMkeSE what happens when you do (from a terminal) cat /var/log/dmsg | grep eth
<StarMkeSE> IFR hmmm... I didn't understand that :/
<IFR> Okay, open a terminal window
<IFR> type:
<universal> K_Dallas, o, but i have to be careful not using all of my space on Windoes?
<HappyFool> teroedni: did you edit this file previously ?
<teroedni> but the words are correct
<K_Dallas> universal, when you start installing XP from the WinXP CD, at some point it goes into partitioning etc
<K_Dallas> universal, exactly
<HappyFool> teroedni: anyway, you want the line to look like this:
<teroedni> nope never
<universal> K_Dallas, ahh ok
<IFR> cat /var/log/dmesg | grep eth0
<universal> K_Dallas, and i can ajust how much space i whant to use?
<HappyFool> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<K_Dallas> universal, delete all the existing partitions, then create one with half the size of your HD or as you desire
<IFR> Tell me what comes out
<HappyFool> teroedni: note the '/' in front of media -- it's important!
<K_Dallas> all that i am telling you can be done with WinxXP CD
<StarMkeSE> IFR I don't acctully know.. Hasn't tried it
<K_Dallas> during the initial setup
<JorisK> Where can i find / install composite?
<Jormundgand> Question: How do I stop windows from going behind any of the GNOME panels? Currently they only refuse to go under the top bar.
<universal> K_Dallas, ok, so i only need to make 1 partition
<K_Dallas> universal, you just need you XP CD and Ubuntu XD, no need to partiton magic
<IFR> OKay, there are a couple of main places which important things are noted by your machine.
<IFR> You want to check those bwcause often the answer is there.
<K_Dallas> with XP, make one partiton for your XP, when you finished, boot from your ubunut CD and it would take care of the rest
<IFR> StarMkeSE, have you used Linux for long?
<universal> K_Dallas, and afterwards when windoes is installed, i can just insert the ubuntu cd, and it will make a new partition automatically?
<universal> K_Dallas, after reboot ofcause
<wizard_31> anyone got a webcam working?
<K_Dallas> universal, it has an option to do it for you (use the unsed part of your HD)
<K_Dallas> or you can do it step by step
<StarMkeSE> IFR No I'm a competley new with Linux... Totaly novice
<universal> K_Dallas, ok
<K_Dallas> good luck
<universal> ill hten try removing the hdd now, and then first with my windoes cd and afterwards the ubuntu
<K_Dallas> removing?
<StarMkeSE> IFR It's not the ethernet that is the problem...it's the communication from ethernet ext
<universal> K_Dallas, deleting
<K_Dallas> ok, you do it when you boot from your XP CD
<IFR> StarMkeSE, OKay. opening a terminal window and typing cat /var/log/dmesg shows you tons and tons of crap; you search the output for messages specific to the ethernet by | grep eth, which will return only the lines which mention "eth"
<universal> K_Dallas, ahh ok
<universal> yes
<ivoks> grrrrrrrr
<teroedni> bash:  /dev/hdd: permisiion denied
<universal> K_Dallas, and  then use some of the hdd for windoes
<universal> windoes
<IFR> StarMkeSE If there's nothing there, try doing the same with /var/log/messages - often there will be something within those two files which says....uh, SOMTHING about what might be the problem.
<universal> windows
<universal> ;)
<IFR> Logfiles are your friend!
<K_Dallas> when you delete the partitions on your HD, you will be left with a blank HD, then you have an option to create a new partition
<StarMkeSE> IFR I'll rebbot my computer and I'll be back in jiffy!
<K_Dallas> it asks you for the size, give whatever you want to but not all of it
<onno> When I want to install a firefox plugin, firefox won't let me before I update to 1.0.4 but how do I update to 1.0.4
<universal> K_Dallas, exactly, thx
<universal> K_Dallas, u have a messenger acc?
<K_Dallas> my pleasure
<K_Dallas> i hate messengers, sorry :)
<universal> K_Dallas, ok ;)
<alejandro_ricove> QUICK ANSWER QUESTION : which is the command for deleting a dir in terminal ??
<onno> alejandro_ricove,  the same rm
<sbcl3> i need to reinstally ubuntu
<K_Dallas> alejandro_ricove, rmdir
<onno> alejandro_ricove, but you need to add -R
<alejandro_ricove> thx :):)
<sbcl3> does anyone know exactly what the "base system installation" comes with?
<onno> rm -R dir/
<K_Dallas> rm -R deletes non empty dir too
<sbcl3> is it just the linux kernel?
<onno> whatch out you don't delete your root by doing rm -R /
<onno> everything will be gone
<K_Dallas> lol
<mjr> sbcl3, kernel and base utilities for a text-only system
<K_Dallas> it is always better and sdafer to do rm -iR
<onno> sometimes you need to do rm -Rf dir/
<sbcl3> mjr: would X server installation be easy then?
<sbcl3> (and gnome installation)
<mjr> sbcl3, with apt-get, yes
<onno> K_Dallas, for what stands the i?
<K_Dallas> interactively
<mjr> sbcl3, why?
<Bramme> Thunderbird prob:  while starting i get the error "Changes in the set of globally installed extensions detected. You must start thunderbird one more time in order to finalize those changes" clicking 'OK' brings me the same error over and over, restarting thunderbird is not the solution either
<sbcl3> mjr: it might be alot quicker
<sbcl3> but I think the regular install is better
<onno> K_Dallas, but then you need to say a thousand times yes
<superted> what's up with ubuntu.com?
<Cal[] John> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code".  Anyone know what the issue is?
<onno> Now, how do I update firefox to 1.0.4
<alejandro_ricove> i think -R parameter doesnt exists but there it exists this one
<K_Dallas> if there are 1e3 files in there ;)
<alejandro_ricove>  --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<sbcl3> another question: i can't get internet access when my computer first starts up, therefore, ubuntu spends about two minutes looking for ntp.ubuntulinux.org to set the clock
<sbcl3> can i disable this?
<alejandro_ricove> it is the same that -R ?
<onno> alejandro_ricove, -R means recursive
<HappyFool> sbcl3: try 'sudo chmod a-x /etc/init.d/ntpdate'
<HappyFool> assuming you don't want ntp at all
<alejandro_ricove> all right i have done it ... thanks :D:D:D
<Gabriel> Is there a way to obtain the linux-restricted package for 2.6.11-1 on ppc ?
<jeff_co> hello everyone. I just installed firefox 1.0.4. now i want to delete 1.0.2 from synaptic. when i choose "mark for removal" for the "mozilla-firefox" package, it recommends deleting 3 additional stuff: ubuntu-desktop, yelp, and mozilla-firefox-gnome-support. what should i do?
<onno> Now, how do I update firefox to 1.0.4
<sbcl3> happyfool: thanks
<spiral> hmmm, was the official kernel recently updated in hoary ?
<HappyFool> jeff_co: i'd just leave it
<HappyFool> jeffco: removing yelp is probably not a good idea -- it's the gnome help system
<sbcl3> does anyone know why ubuntu...and easy to install user-friendly linux, is......by default, brown?
<jeff_co> 
<jeff_co> 
<HappyFool> sbcl3: at a guess, earthy tones, vaguely african themed
<sbcl3> its likely that 90% of the users head over to gnome-look.org or some other theme site though
<IIIEars> Install Ubuntu, Configure ALL peripherals, rebuild the kernel, Build drivers from source add security apps - Bastille, Firewall,  Antivirus, All that was easy compared to beating "Tuxracer" - rofl
<HappyFool> sbcl3: *shrug*
<IIIEars> lol
<sbcl3> who need security apps with linux ;)?
<jeff_co> HappyFool, what if i just delete mozilla-firefox? I'm the kinda guy who wants the most harddirive space. don't want any unneeded stuff on my HD.
<sbcl3> (at least antispyware/antivirus)
<HappyFool> jeff_co: how big is your hard drive?
<jeff_co> 40G, HappyFool
<HappyFool> heh
<sbcl3> that's pretty big
<HappyFool> firefox is in the region of 10MB
<jeff_co> according to linux, 32G is left.
<IIIEars> Windows paranoia takes time to wear off - had to talk myself out of installing LIDS and Tripwire. - grin
<jeff_co> okay, if you really think it's good to leave it, HappyFool
<alejandro_ricove> how do i kill a process by terminal ?
<HappyFool> 10 / 40 000 is 1/4000 so... 0.025% of your hard-drive
<sbcl3> jeff: if you browse the internet you shouldn't delete it
<sbcl3> its the best browser out there
<Kejk_PL> kill -9 PID
<Kejk_PL> killall program_name
<Kejk_PL> or use top
<jeff_co> sbcl3, i browse the net with firefox, but i just downloaded and installed 1.0.4. that's why i want to delete 1.0.2
<HappyFool> sbcl3: he's done a custom 1.0.4 install
<sbcl3> ah
<sbcl3> wait...1.0.4 is out ?
<jeff_co> HappyFool, according to synpatincs, firefox takes up 24 megs.
<alejandro_ricove> all right thanks :)
<IIIEars> yes
<jeff_co> sbcl3, yes, i downloaded it from their website.
<snorf> can anyone help me with a WinE problem?
<sbcl3> ubuntu really needs to get that to date with synaptic
<HappyFool> jeff_co: ok, 24 / 4000 is 0.05% ;)
<jeff_co> ok, HappyFool. i'll leave it......... at least for now :)
<HappyFool> sbcl3: it won't be upgraded. security fixes will be backported
<wizard_31> anyone find a hardware config app?
<jeff_co> how do i install my Visor PDA(Palm OS) onto UBuntu?
<sbcl3> last night i typed "update-rc.d -f gdm remove"...anyway to get this back?
<jeff_co> and my digital camera (canon )?
<snorf> does anyone know why whenever i use winE theres no font, everything just shows up as boxes?
<superted> i need a livecd iso, can i get it from somewhere else than ubuntu.com ?
<capi> superted, you could go to the other ditrobution servers
<sbcl3> probably not, superted
<superted> capi: which are?
<jeff_co> anyone, please help: how do i install my Visor PDA(Palm OS) onto UBuntu?
<queuetue> Can anyone recommend a networked first-person shooter that's FUN?  (cedega or native, either works for me.)
<superted> capi: ubuntu.com is down
<sbcl3> capi: you could try linuxiso.org
<capi> one, second.
<superted> sbcl3: i have
<superted> capi: cheers
<IIIEars> queuetue - Unreal Tournament
<Funraiser> the ubuntu website is down or it's my connection?
<Kejk_PL> queuetue, Enemy Territory, doom, unreal, quacke
<IIIEars> Americas Army
<jeff_co> anybody here using PDAs?
<capi> no, seems it's down
<Funraiser> are u talking about the list of games playable on linux?
<IIIEars> linux ports w/o
<IIIEars> WINE
<wizard_31> they are down
<Kejk_PL> jeff_co, try find it on google, I doubd, that someone have PDA here
<Funraiser> the list of games playable with cedega http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Category:Games
<Funraiser> linux that is
<runedude> hi guys. got a question.. well, whenever i run something like in the program menu, take synaptic for example, it requires a pass, i put in my root pass, and it says wrong pass.. whats up w/ that?
<HappyFool> runedude: enter your user password
<Jormundgand> Is a repo down?
<Kejk_PL> runedude, you user password
<HappyFool> it's using gnome-sudo
<capi> whats a good IRC server?
<runedude> ah
<runedude> capi, theres lots :P
<capi> sorry, I ment whats a good firewall. Don't know why IRC server came out
<runedude> oh rofl
<dcraven> runedude: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<runedude> dcraven, ok
<HappyFool> i think the ubuntu site is down...
<capi> it tis.
<Funraiser> it is
<runedude> capi, firestarter
<runedude> apt-get install firestarter  - capi <
<capi> You forgot sudo. ;)
<runedude> yea you can add that:P
<IIIEars> capi - "Firestarter" is easy to install as you gain experience with netfilter and iptables you can change it's start script to suit your needs or if you need to access your macine remotely shorewall+webmin.
<runedude> hmmm, if sites down.. crap, what do I do?
<Nalioth> runedude, google cache?
<capi> google cache pages, web-archive?
<IIIEars> don't worry it has a GUI - no need to edit -any- scripts
<capi> wait, firestarter has a GUI? that may not go over to well in my CLI only interface....
<Funraiser> runedude, what are u looking for?
<hybrid_goth> the forums are up
<capi> the forums are seperate from ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> ah
<Isnom> how do i update my ubutnu using apt-get?
<wizard_31> simpler to use synaptic
<karljp> anyone know how to move a user's home dir "the right way"?  I want www-data to have home on /home/www not /var/www
<wizard_31> or apt-get --help
<Isnom> tnx
<karljp> though I suppose it doesn't really matter, if I just change apaches docroot any just move the data
<Nalioth> wizard_31, simple is a matter of practice
<topyli> karljp: that should do it
<IFR> The BEST reference for apt-get: http://www.debianuniverse.com/readonline/chapter/05
<wizard_31> true
<wizard_31> i just find a good gui is nice for all
<hybrid_goth> Isnom: sudo apt-get update to update your sources sudo apt-get upgrade to upgrade packaages and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to a newer version
<Isnom> tnx hybrid
<hybrid_goth> yea
<wizard_31> newer version?
<Jormundgand> What decides whether a window avoids going behind a panel or not?
<wizard_31> 5.04 newest? no
<hybrid_goth> wizard_31: no breezy is *newest* but he just asked how to upgrade via apt
<wizard_31> breezy?
<George__> Hi
<wizard_31> still beta?
<hybrid_goth> wizard_31: 5.10 yes it is unstable testibg w/e
<hybrid_goth> **texting
<hybrid_goth> damn
<George__> bleading edge
<karljp> bleeding :)
<hybrid_goth> testing
<dcraven> Jormundgand: Probably metacity.
<George__> bleading edge
<wizard_31> ahh
<wizard_31> had enuff of the beta myself
<hybrid_goth> wizard_31: i am goin to update to it soon
<hybrid_goth> heh
<wizard_31> any big changes?
<hybrid_goth> g++
<Nalioth> wizard_31, very beta. as in "works today, broke tomorrow"
<wizard_31> lol.... i know
<stromax> hi there
<hybrid_goth> is the biggest it also has gcc 4 etc
<ivoks> don't use breezy
<ivoks> it will get ugly soon :)
<George__> when breezy out ?
* tritium seconds ivoks 
<George__> 6 month later?
<stromax> where do i make ubuntu NOT save the hardware clock in GMT?
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: refering to g++?
<ivoks> hybrid_goth yes
<hybrid_goth> hey tritium
<karljp> blah, nautilus just says, "conflict while copying, do you want to replace it?"  it doesn't show me the filesizes and lastmod dates of the files in question :(
<tritium> hi hybrid_goth
<ivoks> tritium yo :)
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: yea i have heard of that i am going to wait till that is all strate
<tritium> ivoks, hey there :)
<ivoks> hybrid_goth you can help :)
<wizard_31> i hope the dist-upgrades go smoother than other distros
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: help what?
<George__> it does wizard.. i fin
<ivoks> hybrid_goth with transition to g++4.0
<wizard_31> cool
<ivoks> or not :)
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: heh if you will i will
<hybrid_goth> rofl
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> hybrid_goth i am helping allready
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: really?
<Jormundgand> Hmm.
<ivoks> sure
<ivoks> that's what community is all about
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: i share that but i had it but accidently deleted the partition so i had to install hoary
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> excuses...
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: i am going to get my gmail workin with postfix then ill upgrade
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: blah it was funny
<hybrid_goth> you know how ppl say be carefull as root?
<ivoks> sure i do
<hybrid_goth> i never believed that untill i was setting up a partition and saw an extra one deleted and it was actully my partition
<ivoks> first time on linux?
<andrewski> is it possible to get windows media codecs in ubuntu?
<Nalioth> i have made enough root mistakes, that i appreciate ubuntus use of "sudo"
<ivoks> tritium would you be so kind...
* George__ George__ laughs at Nalioth
<tritium> ivoks, ?
<Quest-Master> rofl http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=265674&sid=fc7df897971e388c2141438f7800440c
<ivoks> <ivoks> tritium and check it? :)
<ivoks> tritium never mind... herve will do it...
<tritium> ivoks, ah, okay
<capi> whats a good CLI-only firewall for ubuntu.
<tritium> ivoks, where is herve hiding out?
<ivoks> capi one and only - iptables
<ivoks> tritium don't know... he was here in the morning
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: not quite first full time on linux
<twobitsprite> andrewski, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<tritium> ivoks, oh, well how do you know he'll check it for you?  ;)
<zenlunatic> I'm adding repositories as instructed by ubuntuguide.org and when I do this command 'gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907' I get "gpg: can't open `1F41B907'". Any ideas why it can't open it?
<ivoks> tritium he said so... but if you are free, and have nothing to do... :)
<black_Nightmare> hey :p
<zenlunatic> capi, I heard of firestarter but it wasn't in my repositories at the time. Trying to update them now so I can install it.
<tritium> ivoks, I haven't set up my breezy pbuilder chroot, etc. yet.  I'm waiting until after my defense, so I don't get to distracted
<tritium> s/to/too
<ivoks> defense?
<tritium> ivoks,yes, on July 22
<black_Nightmare> any of you had any experience with philips mointors?
<ivoks> and you are defending...?
<tritium> ivoks, my PhD thesis...
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> good luck!
<hybrid_goth> yea good luck man
<tritium> thanks, hybrid_goth :)
<ivoks> http://www.oursours.net/
<ivoks> lol... guess who's site is this :)
<Guybrush|Numb> anybody can tell where to set the preferred app to lauch on Video DVD insertion on hoary ? I want to use VLC instead of totem
<tritium> ivoks, so I'm sort of on MOTU-sabattical until then
<black_Nightmare> nevermind
<ivoks> tritium i understand ;)
<tritium> ok, sorry.
<ivoks> np
<tritium> Well, I'm just checking in for the morning.  Take care, all.
<andrewski> you too tritium
<tritium> thanks, andrewski :)
<ivoks> bye
* tritium waves
<glauc> what up bitchessss?
<Jormundgand> I'm looking for an applet like the Window List which shows 48x48 icons but not the window title (although it shows that in a tooltip). Does this exist, or do I need to write it myself?
<karljp> oh, for changing a users home direcoty, usermod -d newdir user
<Funraiser> Guybrush|Numb, did u try http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#changedefaultfiletypeprogram
<dcraven> Jormundgand: If you know how to write your own, then I'd just modify the existing one. THat might be a relatively small change.
<Guybrush|Numb> yup, but i cannot do that on something that is not a file
<Guybrush|Numb> Funraiser: yup, but i cannot do that on something that is not a file
<Jormundgand> dcraven: location of source for that?
<Guybrush|Numb> i need to change the app that is started when i plug a dvd in the reader
<dcraven> Jormundgand: My apt is busy, but it's gnome-applets or something like that.
<Jormundgand> dcraven: I mean in the filesystem, where do I find the source?
<andrewski> Jormundgand: you'd have to install the -dev package.
<andrewski> Jormundgand: or the source from the website.
<dcraven> Jormundgand: You probably don't have the source unless you explicitly downloaded it. THis is a binary distro.
<hybrid_goth> bye tritium
<capi> Okay, now it's time to re-install, anyone know a good fun way to crash UNIX, or some fun stuff to do that might teach me something[While Crashing Ubuntu] 
<dcraven> Jormundgand: apt-get source <packagename>
<dcraven> Jormundgand: Or get the tarball or CVS from gnome.org.
<Funraiser> capi, u can try to copy paste files from your windows partition see if it works
<Nalioth> capi, why not just do the install routine?
<capi> I can, but as long as I'm installing I might as well enjoy tearing apart the system so i enjoy it. It's not often you can mangle your own computer without cursing. :P
<hybrid_goth> capi: compile some weird stuff
<hybrid_goth> mess with parted
<Funraiser> download porn
<Funraiser> errr...maybe u do that already
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: heh
<capi>  hybrid_goth, whats parted?
<jinxi> how do I install a bittorent client on Ubuntu?
<Nalioth> guys, i don't know of a way (that i'll say in this channel) to "educationally destroy" a *nix system
<hybrid_goth> capi: it is a partitioner
<Funraiser> jinxi, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#azureus
<hybrid_goth> jinxi: sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<Nalioth> Funraiser, where do you get all those links?
<Funraiser> he he
<ol4l> I have an ATI 9250 graphics card in my P3-733 and gnome is insainly slow.. could the ATI card be an issue for the speed? i get ~1100 in glxgears.. any ideas?
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: the ubuntuguide has nice urls
<Funraiser> Nalioth, www.ubuntuguide.org always the same
<dcraven> capi: I always thought it was fun to open up all of the programs you think you'll need for the next while, and systematically delete one directory an hour while still using your machine.. Start with /var, then /etc/ , then /usr/bin etc...
<hybrid_goth> heheheh
<dcraven> capi: See how long your machine can keep running, and laugh at all the funny errors and things it does.
<Funraiser> www.ubuntuguide.org should be a required reading for Ubuntu users
<sproingie> educationally destroy, eh?
<dcraven> Funraiser: It is. But nobody reads it anyways.
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: there is alot there
<sproingie> how about replacing glibc and libstdc++ with a new version and not upgrade anything else
<sproingie> that'll give you hours and hours of weird obscure errors
<Funraiser> dcraven, really? is there a link to ubuntuguide.org from the Ubuntu website?
<hybrid_goth> delere some X depenedcies
<sproingie> make sure it's several minor versions, not just patchlevels
<capi> wel... `sudo rm -rf *' was idly amusing...
<dcraven> Funraiser: Would that link make it required? ;)
<knapjack> sproingie, what are you going on about?
<sproingie> knapjack: how to "educationally destroy" a unix system
<Funraiser> dcraven, it would make it official at least
<dcraven> capi: But keep using the machine now! At least IRC.
<bdmp> Can someone give me some direction? I set up my wireless it seemed to go well but I can't get it to detect the network.  Honestly I don't know what I am doing.  Help me please
<hybrid_goth> delete some X depenedcies
<knapjack> sproingie: You mean make a unix system unsuitable for an educational institution, or how to make it unsuitable for studying operating systems?
<capi> wrong machine. My Ubuntu computer is next to me. This one is a good computer... It's always nice to have at least one computer working
<dcraven> I like uninstalling gnome from inside gnome and stuff.. Does kooky things.
<Nalioth> knapjack, he wants to "learn by destruction"
<sproingie> knapjack: knapjack well he did ask how to destroy.  you learn all kinds of fun stuff when you mess with core libs
<knapjack> Ah, heheh
* sproingie was being slightly sarcastic, since it actually can take a while for errors to crop up
<knapjack> bdmp: Did you double-check your essid?
<dcraven> capi: You are in windows? I thought I smelled something.
<Funraiser> lol
<bdmp> how do i do that?
<wizard_31> roflmao
<capi> yeah
<bdmp> knapjack:how do I do that?
<knapjack> Should be System -> Administration -> Networking
<sproingie> if you want to teach people, you could just set LD_PRELOAD and/or LD_LIBRARY_PATH to some deliberately broken libs
<sproingie> see how long it takes to figure that out
<knapjack> bdmp: Then get the properties of the interface you want.  Also make sure it's the default gateway at the bottom of that panel.
<hybrid_goth> why does linux have so many libaries?
<dcraven> hybrid_goth: hehe
<knapjack> hybrid_goth: Because you want it to be Windows
<knapjack> hybrid_goth: If you wanted it to be VMS it would be clean.
<sproingie> or move 'ls' and 'which' to new directories in the path and don't reload bash, let 'em figure out that bash caches names
<dcraven> I don't understand either that question or the given answer.
<Timbo> search a windows machine for *.dll
<bdmp> knapjack: where is that path? from the menu with the foot?
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, why does any OS have so many libs?
<knapjack> bdmp: Yep, up at the top, you should have Applications, Places, System
<knapjack> bdmp: Oh, wait, are you on Warty or Hoary?
<capi> now this is ammusing, shutdown no longer exists and I disabled CTRL-ALT-DEL...
<bdmp> ahh
<twizlar> lol
<bdmp> knapjack: wireless card is not listed
<jeffco> hello.
<knapjack> bdmp: Do you know what model your wireless card is?
<jeffco> hello, all. i can't listen to mp3's i've downloaded. what do i do?
<wizard_31> linux only has nessesary libraries ...rite?
<bdmp> hoary
<bdmp> yeah
<bdmp> broadcom
<ivoks> wizard_31 only if you don't remove that obsolete
<Nalioth> guys, that ubuntuguide is prejudiced
<knapjack> jeffco: there's a page on the wiki that talks about IP-encumbered formats like MP3.
<capi> I don't like ubuntuguide myself.
<knapjack> jeffco: It'll walk you through installing the correct libraries for the media player(s).
<Funraiser> jeffco, do u have xine?
<jeffco> knapjack, where's the wiki?
<jeffco> how do i know if i have xine, Funraiser ?
<Nalioth> i run a PPC, and lots of stuff on the guide dosnt talk about that
<knapjack> jeffco: On the main page of ubuntu's web site
<bdmp> knapjack:Gemtek (Broadcom) wireless lan driver/MSI Ralink Driver
<Funraiser> jeffco, well follow Knapjack actually
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: i hear you
<knapjack> bdmp: Are you comfortable with the command line?
<bdmp> yes and no
<bdmp> yes
<bdmp> lets do this
<dcraven> Nalioth: The guide makes you add the marrilat repos too, and I don't like that.
<bdmp> i just don't know how to go about it
<knapjack> hehe, no problem.  Let's try this.  Open up a terminal and type the stuff between these quotes: 'dmesg | grep -i broadcom'
<hybrid_goth> every linux user should be able to use the command line unless they use mandravia or lycoris/lindows/w/e
<capi> I love lycoris' background
<ivoks> omg
<knapjack> hybrid_goth: Ubuntu is very grandma-friendly.
<hybrid_goth> o_0
<Nalioth> dcraven, the marillat has no binaries at all for ppc
<Isnom> hi guys... what p2p manger other than emule would u guys recomend me?
<knapjack> Nalioth: You could always grab the source and rebuild
<bdmp> knapjack: it returned
<rindolf> Hi all!
<ivoks> i'm done for now...
<Funraiser> knapjack are u helping jeffco on his mp3 thing or i'll show him how to install xine?
<jamesio> ok, simple question: I've set up 2 ext3 partitions and have them set in fstab (and mounted using mount -a), but the owner is root and I'm unable to modify them without sudo'ing first... any hints?
<anto9us> I disagree hybrid, I'm going to be installing ubuntu at work, the last thing I want is my users playing with the command line
<dcraven> Nalioth: Oh. Well they also cause dependancy issues for x86.
<hybrid_goth> knapjack: yes but if you d/l a .deb you still have to sudo dpkg i
<ivoks> anto9us why?
<ivoks> anto9us what can they break?
<knapjack> hybrid_goth: true
<Nalioth> dcraven, well, i did not know that
<rindolf> I wrote a new essay about BitKeeper? Can anyone review it: http://xrl.us/f4be http://www.shlomifish.org/__Bk-essay-f567j/bk/what-bitmover-got-wrong.html ?
<rindolf> TIA.
<knapjack> Funraiser: I was just going to point him at the wiki and turn him loose, unless he hits some stumbling block
<Nalioth> dcraven, any idea where to find some nice "deb-src" repos?
<anto9us> ivoks: work protocols
<capi> I'm going to see how long I can play Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy, maybe I'll make it off of earth withough getting frustrated. :)
<ivoks> anto9us maybe you should learn them that console is good, not bad
<knapjack> bdmp: So it came back empty?
<Funraiser> knapjack, k
<bdmp> yeah
<dcraven> Nalioth: Yeah, if anyone ever comes in here and is having trouble installing mplayer, just tell them to remove merillat.
<Nalioth> anto9us, the  terminal is your friend, it will be with you after X takes a powder
<jeffco> Funraiser, what's xine?
<ivoks> :)
<hybrid_goth> anto9us: the terminal dribes linus
<Isnom> hi guys... what p2p manger other than emule would u guys recomend me?
<knapjack> bdmp: OK, so it looks like it didn't load the module for your wireless interface at startup.
<bdmp> knapjack: i wet through the faq of installing the drivers and it went fine
<Nalioth> dcraven, i found another 'deb-src' repo and installed mplayer from src
<bdmp> ok
<jeffco> knapjack, can't find the info on the wiki area. where is it?
<Funraiser> jeffco, xine is a media player that reads everything
<dcraven> Nalioth: I just use the regular old deb-src repos. multi/uni, main, and restricted.
<anto9us> I know this, the terminal is my job though, they should stick to their job and I'll stick to mine
<knapjack> jeffco: Just a sec, let me dig it up for you.
<bdmp> knapjack:roger
<Funraiser> jeffco, try to follow those instructions http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#xine-ui
<Nalioth> dcraven, i had to get some different src-repos for transcode
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: this is the fastest upgrade  i have had to date
<knapjack> bdmp: Cool, if you've done that, then you should be able to figure out what the name of the driver is.  You should be able to just 'modprobe drivername' and it'll show up in the network settings tool.
<ivoks> hybrid_goth ?
<bdmp> iknow it
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: to breezy
<ivoks> don't use breezy
<dcraven> Nalioth: I came to Ubuntu specifically because I wouldn't need to compile anything unless I had to apply a patch :)
<hybrid_goth> i had it already and nothing was wrong
<bdmp> hold on
<Nalioth> dcraven, well, i'm on PPC, and if I want something useful, lots of times, i have to compile it myself
<knapjack> jeffco: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kernelek> hello!
<hybrid_goth> hi
<dcraven> Nalioth: So I've heard :)
<kernelek> here fresh ubuntu installation :)
<Funraiser> jeffco, if u have a problem following those instructions let me know
<Nalioth> dont use breezy, until they start releasing "release candidates"
<ivoks> hybrid_goth i said... it will get ugly
<hybrid_goth> kernelek: congrats
<kernelek> thx :)
<ivoks> hybrid_goth big changes are in queue
<kernelek> i'm old slackware user so..
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: ok
<ivoks> hybrid_goth lot's of stuff will breal
<knapjack> jeffco: Looks like if you add the universe repository and use Synaptic to get gstreamer0.8-mad you should be good to go.
<hybrid_goth> i know
<ivoks> hybrid_goth lot's of stuff will break
<ivoks> seriously break :)
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: fun i need something _constructive_ to do
<kernelek> but i've one question; where is the apt-get config file
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: i did the same with hoary
<kernelek> it wont dl packages :|
<dcraven> I periodically upgrade to a breezy snapshot when it looks safe, then switch my sources back to hoary.. I'm running Hoary+
<knapjack> kernelek: /etc/apt/sources.list
<knapjack> kernelek: Plus there's a file in that same folder for other apt options.
<kernelek> i saw 6 urls there and uncomment it
<kernelek> thats all?
<hybrid_goth> yea
<sascha__> hi, finally every piece of hardware and software works properly.
<hybrid_goth> do a apt-get update
<hybrid_goth> sascha__: lol
<bdmp> knapjack: is it the .inf or the .sys
<knapjack> bdmp: It should be a .o, I think.
<ivoks> hybrid_goth hoary didn't have this big changes
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: ok
<sascha__> anybody has expirience with dansguardian?
<knapjack> sascha__: Yep
<bdmp> knapjack: a .o file?
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: they need ppc testers anyway
<knapjack> bdmp: I think all the kernel modules are .o files.
<ivoks> hybrid_goth hahahaha
<hayden> whats an easy to setup ftp server?
<ivoks> hybrid_goth that platform is sure to crash :)
<sascha__> knapjack, somehow I cant amke it work. its a standalone box with a few young kids
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: okay i have dealt with windows i can deal with this
<dcraven> knapjack: .ko
<bdmp> knapjack: the windows driver i installed was a .inf file. how do i find out what the kernal modual is?
<ivoks> hybrid_goth ok
<Funraiser> hayden, server or client?
<knapjack> sascha__: What is and isn't happening when you test?
<hayden> server
<Funraiser> k
<hybrid_goth> apache?
<knapjack> bdmp: Where did you find the installation instructions?
<sascha__> knapjack, erm...if I put the browser on squid/proxy I cant do anything anymore
<ivoks> bye
<hybrid_goth> g'bye
<kernelek> hmm.. it wants to install pkgs from the cd
<Nalioth> hayden, sshd
<Funraiser> apache is a http server
<sascha__> knapjack, every single website is blocked by squid
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: o ok
<knapjack> sascha__: Ah, OK, when I set up dansguardian, I had to point at the dansguardian port (8080, I think), and dansguardian actually redirects its own requests to squid if it passes the filter tests.
<jinxi> after a default Ubuntu instllation, can I watch divx movie allready?
<hayden> Nalioth, ftp server called sshd?
<knapjack> jinxi: Nope
<dcraven> hayden: I hear proftpd is okay, but I haven't used ftp since the 80's.
<knapjack> jinxi: But check out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Eclipse> I LIVE IN PARAGUAY... SOUTH AMERICA... HOW LONG WOULD IT TAKE TO GET HERE THE CDS
<Funraiser> jinxi, no but it's very easy to set up
<jinxi> knapjack, what do I install to watch divx?
<sascha__> knapjack, do you have a network or a standallone?
<bdmp> knapjack: I was walked through this and when I was it was for my i386 machine not a amd64. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowtoUseNdiswrapperOnAmd64Ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> jinxi: try mplayer
<dcraven> Eclipse: lose the caps please.
<knapjack> sascha__: Network, so I do it all at the firewall, but the setup should be the same.
* Funraiser is going to shoot a ubuntuguide link again...
<Eclipse> so.. how long do you guys think??
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: heh
<dcraven> Eclipse: 4 days.
<knapjack> Eclipse: Hard to tell, but if I were going to gamble I would say a week.  Probably less.
<jeffco> Funraiser, i  did sudo apt-get install xine-ui. now what?
<Funraiser> Eclipse, all the time
<dcraven> Eclipse: 4 days.
<Eclipse> no way??!! really?!! is it that fast??
<DunkMaster> need a little help
<Funraiser> jeffco, did u install the multimedia codecs?
<sascha__> knapjack, hmm, maybe i must just try harder
<DunkMaster> can i remoce a dir called grub
<DunkMaster> ?
<jeffco> no.
<knapjack> Eclipse: Depends on where you live in Paraguay...  :)
<dcraven> Eclipse: Well, I'm in NA and ordered mine about 2 months ago. I'm still waiting.
<knapjack> sascha__: ?
<DunkMaster> /boot/grub
<jeffco> Funraiser,  which codecs do i get?
<IamJacksUsername> Any tips on ejecting a DVD that won't come out  after right clicking on it on the desktop and selecting eject? Opening Xine-ui and pressing eject doesn't do anything and playing the DVD and then clicking eject also does nothing. The eject button in the cd player doesn't do anything either.
<Funraiser> jeffco, follow http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#xine-ui (there are 7 steps)
<DunkMaster> because when i boot it gives me only GRUB and no disk activity
<Funraiser> jeffco, do step 3
<IamJacksUsername> Pressing the actuall button on the hardware CD/DVD drive doesn't do anything either.
<sascha__> knapjack, network/firewall/proxy. All this stuff is a bit new to me. I hoped to find a very easygoing solution for the problem
<bdmp> stick a pin in the hole
<IamJacksUsername> bdmp: that won't make the system unstable?
<knapjack> sascha__: It's tough to get it figured out the first time, but you'll pick it up fast.  It's not too bad.
<Eclipse> hold on... have you tryed to unmount the device as root
<bdmp> i don't know sorry
<knapjack> sascha__: Let me guess, you work in a school?
<Funraiser> IamJacksUsername, right click eject on the icon
<Eclipse> no sticking pins down any hole
<bdmp> sorry
<Funraiser> IamJacksUsername, nevermind
<Flav> are you supposed to stick pins up the hole?
<bdmp> knapjack: did you catch that last part about the faq?
<Funraiser> yes
<knapjack> bdmp: Let me read that a sec (and help sascha__)
<Funraiser> sometimes
<knapjack> Pins?  That sounds painful...
<sascha__> knapjack, not really, but my own kids are old enough to enter cyberworld
* Flav cringes at the cyber- prefix
<George__> hey, is totem good movie player?
<Eclipse> hahahahaha... very painful speccially if you're a cd rom!!!... hahahaha
<^thehatsrule^> totem-xine is pretty well known
<George__> i installed codecs and restarted but totem dont want to play WMV. Should i get xine?
<karim> is it possible to do a debootrstrap as a user ?
<knapjack> George__: It is, but you need some other libraries if you want to play MP4, DivX, etc.
<George__> i got them all
<George__> ubuntuguide.org followed
<IamJacksUsername> Eclipse: "umount: /cdrom: not mounted"
<DunkMaster> Thehatsrule, can i delete /boot/grub dir from ubuntu to stub loading ubuntu with grub?
<George__> and it dun wanna work
<knapjack> George__: Also check out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Flav> anyone maintain a blog on Ubuntu?  What do you use?  blosxom? tdiary? wordpress? scoop? something else?
<George__> i know wmv is restricted
<knapjack> sascha__: Gotcha
<Eclipse> but is a dvd rom
<IamJacksUsername> This happened before, and the CD player eject button then worked.
<dcraven> Flav: Wordpress is great.
<knapjack> sascha__: For the firewall, there's a package in Universe that can help, called firestarter.
<Nalioth> who to write about the x86-centric ubuntuguide?
<Eclipse> try umount /media/*
<knapjack> bdmp: OK, so if you 'lsmod' do you see ndiswrapper listed?
<IamJacksUsername> media has cdrom and cdrom0
<Eclipse> * stands for the divice.. i don't know how it is with dvds
<sascha__> knapjack, ok..installing
<Eclipse> try both
<sascha__> knapjack, I even got webmin up and running
<dcraven> IamJacksUsername: They both point to the same place.
<knapjack> sascha__: Ah, that'll help, too.
<George__> removed totem gonna try xine-ui
<Eclipse> and then eject it manually.. press the button
<knapjack> sascha__: Oh, so what port does webmin run on?
<IamJacksUsername> Eclipse: , dcraven: "umount: /media/cdrom0: not mounted" for both
<sascha__> knapjack 10000
<Funraiser> George, u won't regret it
<knapjack> George__: That's a good player, too.
<knapjack> sascha__: Just checking.
<George__> hey, anyone kno how to remove limewire?
<George__> i cant remove
<DunkMaster> ok, i deleted it
<George__> Funraiser: i know i won't i hate totem :D
<DunkMaster> lets see what will happen
<knapjack> sascha__: Did that work, pointing the browser's proxy at the dansguardian port?
<Funraiser> George__, why do u want to remove it,
<bdmp> knapjack: would it just say ndiswrapper?  I didn't see it.
<George__> funraiser: it doesn't boot up
<Eclipse> try to logout
<George__> i did
<knapjack> bdmp: I think so.  I've never used it, but from the URL you listed it looks like it should.
<sascha__> knapjack, this is ther problem..I dont know what you are saying right now
<knapjack> bdmp: You can also try to 'dmesg | grep ndis'
<Eclipse> usually when you log out the process started as user is killed
<ol4l> is there any tool to find out if for example my graphics card make my computer slow (i highly suspicious my ATI card)
* ablyss is Home !
<Funraiser> George__, how did u install it,
<IamJacksUsername> Eclipse: that kills the net connection?
<knapjack> sascha__: Sorry, answering three questions at once.
<George__> ubuntuguide
<Eclipse> true.. my bad..
<bdmp> knapjack: nothing on that
<Funraiser> George__, try to launch it in a terminal to see what is says
<IamJacksUsername> Eclipse: dial-up, charged per connection - so I'd rather pry it open (cheap bastard that I am)
<knapjack> bdmp: Try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper again.
<CarlK> what is the command to set my clock to a time server?
<Funraiser> it*
<George__> i can't dunno how 2
<knapjack> CarlK: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate start
<George__> what i type to launch in terminal
<bdmp> knapjack: got a return
<dcraven> IamJacksUsername: Where are you from? I've never heard of such an internet plan.
<knapjack> UK, I bet
<Eclipse> IamJacksUsername: in terminal... su
<Eclipse> IamJacksUsername: root password
<CarlK> knapjack -  * Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org...                         [fail] 
<IamJacksUsername> South Africa, telco monopoly, crap service, typical third world deal.
<knapjack> bdmp OK, so now redo sudo ndiswrapper -m
<DunkMaster> how can i get rid of GRUB?
<Funraiser> limewire
<CarlK> .ubuntulinux.org seems to be off the air
<HappyFool> IamJacksUsername: R8 call for the weekend eh? :)
<knapjack> CarlK: OK, try just sudo ntpdate ntp.cpsc.ucalgary.ca
<George__> still cant watch wmv
<IamJacksUsername> HappyFool:  Yipper.
<bdmp> knapjack: modprobe config already contains alias directive
<Juhaz> can someone confirm that "wnck" module in python2.4-gnome2-extras is broken?
<knapjack> George__: You want your WMV?
<Funraiser> George__, with xine?
<Eclipse> IamJacksUsername: mount the divice... then umont it again
<CarlK> knapjack - much better -thanks
<George__> i install the multimedia codec
<George__> installed xine
<IamJacksUsername> Eclipse: ah!
<George__> I trying to watch WMV
<Funraiser> wmv works here on xine
<knapjack> CarlK: You can Google for open NTP servers, and then change your default in /etc/ntp.conf I think.  Something like that.
<George__> k i guess i doing something wrong
<George__> just wmv
<foxiness> can i know the speed or reed/write/rewrite of my cdrom drive ?
<foxiness> or - of
<CarlK> knapjack - thanks
<Jormundgand> s/reed/read
<kern> hey its me again
<Funraiser> hey
<Nalioth> George__, you are doing nothing wrong
<knapjack> CarlK: No problem!
<George__> y not go?
<Nalioth> George__, microsoft hates us linux users, and some wmv absolutely will not play
<kern> i've one broken pkg on the cd (xpdf-reader) and every time i try to reinstal it, it want me to use the cd
<kern> i already run apt-get update but didn't help
<Nalioth> kern, adjust your sources.list
<Eclipse> ubuntu is debian besed??
<kern> Nalioth i did it already :|
<Nalioth> Eclipse, yes, isnt it wonderful?
<Nalioth> kern, if you commented out any link to your x-rom, then it shouldnt be asking
<Funraiser> by the way the name longhorn is because of GNU ? ( a gnu is also an animal that has horns... )
<IamJacksUsername> Eclipse: I mounted it, then ran "eject cdrom" which did the trick! Thanks.
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: haha
<Funraiser> longhorn against GNU/linux ,u know, makes sense
<Eclipse> IamJacksUsername: is the first time i help somebody with linux... it's a great experience... do it some time and i'll be tahked enough
<kern> dpkg: error processing /cdrom//pool/main/x/xpdf/xpdf-reader_3.00-11ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<kern>   still same crap :|
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: yes and back me up here. remember win me? so awesome so great! but we got to cut some features to release on time... then it sucked! sounds like longhorn now
<kern> sry for pasting here
<Eclipse> thanked enough
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: longhorn = service pack 3
<Eclipse> sorry.. my spelling is terrible
<Nalioth> kern, that is a problem with the file itself (that was d/l)
<kern> hmm.. any suggestions than?
<Funraiser> hybrid_goth, yeah smallhorn should be the name
<kern> i can't install anything without it
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: nohorn kinda like Billy
<Funraiser> lol
<Eclipse> bye bye
<frogger^> last time someone asked me: "what is better, ubuntu or linux?" :)
<Jormundgand> Funraiser: Of course you know why it's called Microsoft.
<hybrid_goth> frogger^: lol
<hybrid_goth> yup
<deejaykay> what VNC software do most people recommend?  I used to use tight VNC in windows and I noticed that it is available for Linux.  Is tight VNC easy to configure in Ubuntu or should I use a different program?
<hybrid_goth> frogger^: i my fav is "where can i get some gnu warez"
<Funraiser> Jormundgand, i don't? (i think i'm gonna laugh on this one)
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: heh
<frogger^> hybrid_goth :))
<Jormundgand> Funraiser: It's what Bill's wife said on their wedding night. "Now I know why you called your company Microsoft."
<Funraiser> lol
<kern> Nalioth, i guess i can dl that file from the web but how to install it than manually (and or from the hdd)?
<bdmp> knapjack: you around? any more guesses
<bdmp> ?
<Jormundgand> The sad thing is that he has passed his genome to another generation. That worries me more than anything labelled "trusted computing".
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: go to http://bbspot.com and scroll towards the bottom and click MS buys evil from satan; it is under classic and it is classic
<knapjack> bdmp: Yep, still around, helping sascha__.  Just a minute...
<bdmp> no prob
<Nalioth> kern, once you get the .deb, you can use "sudo dpkg -i <pkgname>"
<hybrid_goth> Jormundgand: did you here the grim reaper is liscencing the BSOD
<HappyFool> kern: 'dpkg -i <package-file>'
<hybrid_goth> kern: make sure you do it twice
<hybrid_goth> :P
<hybrid_goth> j/p
<kern> :) thx guys
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<hybrid_goth> hi
<FX|Laptop> Hey just wondering if anyone has tried PearPc?
<kern> twice?
<hybrid_goth> kern: no
<George__> guys could u
<Funraiser> Jormundgand, she did not file for divorce though, i wonder what's keeping her...
<FX|Laptop> I installed through apt, but can't seem to find it
<George__> still wont' go
<Jormundgand> Funraiser: Vendor-specific lock-in. ;)
<hybrid_goth> kern: it was a joke b/c you were told twice
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: Jormundgand heh
* George__ taps funraiser
<ol4l> im not sure who was asking about ntpdate, but the file to change ntpservers were /etc/default/ntpdate changing that do another mirror worked for me
<George__> How do i get this to work? any ideas?
<George__> the codec things
<HappyFool> FX|Laptop: try dpkg -l PearPc (or maybe dpkg -l pearpc) in a terminal
<kern> hehe. k hybrid_goth
<poningru> question about firefox
<HappyFool> FX|Laptop: or use Synaptic to get a list of files belonging to the package
<hybrid_goth> poningru: go ahead
<poningru> have the devs agreed to update the UA string in the firefox
<poningru> that comes with ubuntu?
<karim> hi
<andrewski> is it possible to add non-standard repositories and only use them for packages that aren't provided by ubuntu's?
<FX|Laptop> Thanks and I found it now with the first command. Seems as though it really didn't install right though.
<FX|Laptop> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<FX|Laptop> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<jinxi> ers may be able to follow these instructions, but some packages may not work (in particulr the ones from hoary-extras won't work).
<jinxi> Disclaimer
<jinxi> ops
<FX|Laptop> thanks peeps. I'll download the cvs and go from there.
<kern> worky!
<poningru> anyone know?
<HappyFool> FX|Laptop: oh, hang on
<HappyFool> FX|Laptop: try dpkg -L pearpc
<poningru> where do the devs hang out?
<Nalioth> FX|Laptop, sure you didnt want CHerryOS? its supposed to come out ootb, ready to go! <EG>
<Funraiser> well, i've got germans to kill (no worries i'm just playing brothers in arms) see u all!
<HappyFool> FX|Laptop: sorry, -l is just to list the package
<HappyFool> -L is for contents
<FX|Laptop> HappyFool, Yea I found more there. Thanks
<FX|Laptop> cherryos?
<FX|Laptop> Never heard of that.
<hybrid_goth> FX|Laptop: it stole from PEARPC then died
<Nalioth> FX|Laptop, its a joke. CherryOS stole the code from pearpc and were selling it
<FX|Laptop> ah ok. lol
<Nalioth> FX|Laptop, it was supposed to be the greatest PPC emu around
<hybrid_goth> yea
<Nalioth> FX|Laptop, written in 3 short weeks!
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Nalioth> FX|Laptop, to emulate a G5!
<Nalioth> ysssir
<ruede> hallo
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: the never release a final tho man i was lookin forward to it
<hybrid_goth> :P
<hybrid_goth> **they
<ol4l> is there any file to give options to a module when it loads? my 3com network card doesnt seems to be loaded as a 100mbit card
<knapjack> bdmp: This is a lot like the instructions you sent, but it would be worthwhile to walk through them again: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, yes, i was waiting for the .tgz to have me an p/u number at the apple store for my hardware PPC emulater  :P
<hybrid_goth> hahahaha
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: do you run MOL?
<knapjack> bdmp: Especially that entry, try 'ndiswrapper -l' and if that fails, your installation is hosed somewhere, and you'll want to go through the installation again.
<karim> when I reinstall a new system, can I keep everything in /var/lib ?
<knapjack> (ndiswrapper, not ubuntu)
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, no i do not
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: ah ok
<bdmp> knapjack:ok
<knapjack> karim: What do you mean everything?
<karim> knapjack, the whole folder
<knapjack> karim: Keep the existing stuff, or put everything in there?
<bdmp> can I apt-get wine?
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, was really wanting one of those litte 6"x6" emulators at the apple store
<George__> how i watch DVDS?
<karim> knapjack, I have things like cvs I will of course keep, but there is things I don't know
<knapjack> bdmp: Maybe with Universe or Multiverse repositories added.
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: havent heard of those
<bdmp> got em
<George__> what do i need to watch dvd
<FX|Laptop> I'd like a mini myself. I just wish it had a better vid card
<HappyFool> George__: i use xine for dvd's
<bdmp> i'll be back in a while
<knapjack> karim: Usually when you do a new install it will clobber a lot of libraries in /var/lib
<George__> happyfool how
<Nalioth> George__, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<kernelek> alright - fluxbox is on :)
<kernelek> thx again
<bdmp> knapjack: wish me luck
<George__> i have xine
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, come on! the Mac Mini! 6x6x4
<HappyFool> George__: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats, or see Nalioth's link
<knapjack> karim: It would be better to keep/move your CVS stuff to /usr or /usr/local somewhere, or just keep it in your home folder.
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: ah hahaha
<George__> y i just need to know how rto sart
<kernelek> are there more sources i can add into the sources.list?
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: Mac Mini with tiger and ubuntu
<karim> knapjack, someone told me it should be in /srv
* hybrid_goth melts
<knapjack> karim: I have a whole src/ hierarchy in my home folder, and /home on a separate partition just so I can do clean system installs and not lose all that stuff.
<HappyFool> George__: well, xine is found under Applications -> Sound and video
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: never did like os x but i wanna try tiger
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, Mac Mini under my taxicab drivers seat full of music
<HappyFool> George__: but you'll probably need special libraries for DVD watching -- go to the URL's we pasted
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: nice.
<George__> u mean codec?
<knapjack> karim: It really depends on what you're working on.  If you have applications you've compiled and installed, some of them might break when you upgrade due to new libraries.
<Nalioth> George__, yes codecs
<George__> i got codec
<knapjack> hybrid_goth: I'm on OSX now, but full-screen gnome session to my desktop.
<knapjack> hybrid_goth: My wife's iBook is nice hardware.
<hybrid_goth> knapjack: you like os x?
<Nalioth> knapjack, you are ssh'd to your other hardware?
<HappyFool> well, i was thinking decss stuff. just try xine and see if it works
<knapjack> hybrid_goth: Yep
<knapjack> Nalioth: Yep
<hybrid_goth> knapjack: i am on a g3 ibook
<HappyFool> if not, you'll obviously need to install more ;)
<hybrid_goth> knapjack: it was not enuff unix for me
<Nalioth> knapjack, that is really coincidental, i'm on a ubuntu/ppc ssh'd into a osx/ppc
<knapjack> hybrid_goth: Yeah, you really have to dig a bit.  Ubuntu run well on your iBook?
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Nalioth> knapjack, runs well on my iBook, also
<knapjack> Nice
<hybrid_goth> knapjack: awesome and with a lil work the mutlimedia is as good as a mac
<knapjack> Some guys at work have it running on some *old* iMacs and it runs pretty well.
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: osx/ppc? thats like windows/x86
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, his linux isnt on his mac
<FX|Laptop> I'm not aure I really like the way pearpc is setup during the apt install of it. I really don't know what the heck to do. lol
<knapjack> My first experience with Linux was on PPC, and I'd love to go back someday.
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, knapjack is ssh'd to his linux box
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: i know but os x is only ppc
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: cool
<hybrid_goth> god bless ssh
<FX|Laptop> I've ran it before, but it was a while ago. I forgot how to do it. Plus I was on slack then and had it setup differently
<hybrid_goth> my school has windoze computers but i ssh to there osx server
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, if you are tru hardcore, you can get osx onto one of those old-ass motorola 9X cpus
<knapjack> Nalioth: Yep, I have a ssh key with no passphrase, no WM on X on OSX, and I ssh -C -X somehost gnome-session and voila.
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth:  would it be worth it tho
<Nalioth> knapjack, *nix is great, isnt it?
* hybrid_goth bleeds penguins
<knapjack> Nalioth: I do the same thing on a craptop from work.  It's a P75, I think, but nice screen, so a WiFi card and I have a great portable X client.
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, do you drink penguin blood?
<knapjack> Nalioth: It is.
<Nalioth> knapjack, yes, there are uses for old windoze refuse
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: he no i drink Redmond blood and suck the life from them
<hybrid_goth> <insert sadistic lauf>
<knapjack> heheh
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, eewww
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: lol
<knapjack> Well, the wife is awake.  I think it's shower, breakfast, etc.  Catch you guys later.
<hybrid_goth> knapjack: good bye
<andrewski> anyone know anything about apt pinning?
<Nalioth> andrewski, apt what?
<andrewski> Nalioth: i guess that's a no.
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, redmond blood is lethally toxic stuff
<Nalioth> andrewski, i want to learn. what is it?
<andrewski> Nalioth: something about using multiple repositories.  i don't really know either. :)
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: not if taken with enuff ppc/unix
<HappyFool> andrewski: there's a page on the wiki
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: see IE percentage is below 90 now
<andrewski> HappyFool: great, i'll check it out.  Nalioth, catch that?
<HappyFool> andrewski: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PinningHowto
<HappyFool> to be honest it's not helluva obvious what's what, even after reading that page
<ali4728> can I use Postfix to send email with dynamic IP, (no email receiving just sending)?
<cyphase> ali4728, yes
<ali4728> <cyphase>are there lots of configurations?
<appleseed> hi all. i had to symlink /usr/bin/python to point to python 2.3, for zope to work properly - but now when i try to run an app which uses pygtk, it can't import the gtk module
<cyphase> ali4728, im not completely sure how to configure it, but from what i've read, its just about already configured
<cyphase> im not sure though
<appleseed> any ideas how i can fix that?
<ali4728> <cyphase>ok
<Nalioth> andrewski, yes thx
<andrewski> HappyFool: geez, gentoo was pretty awesome in this regard.
<Parallaxx_> My firefox and internet with hoary is really slow how do I fix-it?
<yonil> am i the only one who cant get firefox's "view source" to work since the last updates ?
<HappyFool> appleseed: hmm. how about putting #!/usr/bin/env python2.4   at the top of your gtk python script ?
<Nalioth> Parallaxx_, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#loadwebsitefasterfirefox
<HappyFool> appleseed: did you install zope with apt-get ? I'm suprised you'd have to do something like that symlink
<Nalioth> HappyFool, where is your secret cache of urls?
<Parallaxx_> Nalioth: but with apt is the same problem
<HappyFool> Nalioth: err... that's a secret! (not sure what you mean ;)
<andrewski> appleseed: which app?
<HappyFool> andrewski: well, read the page and see what you think. I'm relatively new to apt
<Nalioth> Parallaxx_, thats a ff fix
<hybrid_goth> why does OOo have too be so HUGE
<andrewski> HappyFool: it seems possible to do what i want to, but unnecessarily tedious.
<Nalioth> HappyFool, do you keep a directory of ubuntu urls open to paste in here?
<andrewski> hybrid_goth: is it larger than MS office?
<Nalioth> andrewski, hybrid_goth is ANYTHING bigger than M$ Bloatware Suite?
<HappyFool> Nalioth: heh. no. i do consult this page often: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UserDocumentation
<hybrid_goth> andrewski: idk but it is *HUGE* i have never had to download MS office either
<appleseed> HappyFool, andrewski the app is hal-device-manage
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: MS spyware/AV is prolly bigger
<appleseed> but also the repositories dialog in synaptic doesn't appear either
<andrewski> hybrid_goth: well, it's not and it's still a full-featured program so i wouldn't really complain. :P
<hybrid_goth> ;)
<andrewski> appleseed: so you linked python to python-2.3?
<bdmp> knapjack: the lspci command say that my driver wireless card is "0000:00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless  LAN Controller (rev 03)
<bdmp> ". But a link from the faq where i checked which driver i should use says, "Card: Averatec 3200/6100 Series Laptop
<bdmp> Chipset: RaLink? RT2500 .Note that not all Averatecs have the RT2500, some have the broadcom 54G, I think." The command says broadcom, so does that mean that I should use a broadcom driver? If so which one? all the comps listed on that page have broadcom drivers. How do I know which one to use?
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, but thats not an installable program
<appleseed> i installed zope from sources
<HappyFool> appleseed: forcing the python version to 2.3 is probably not a super-great idea ;)
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, that is a growing problem (like cancer)
<HappyFool> ah-ha
<appleseed> andrewski, yeah because some zope stuff was looking for /usr/bin/python directly
<HappyFool> try installing it from apt instead
<andrewski> appleseed: why did you link and why did you install from source?
<hybrid_goth> ha
<appleseed> andrewski, had to install it from source because my boss told me to :)
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: i meant their Antivirus and Spyware beta searcher w/e
<HappyFool> appleseed: does zope install using a setup.py ?
<andrewski> appleseed: like HappyFool said, it's not really a good idea to break python just to install zope from source.  why not use the ubuntu package?
<appleseed> HappyFool,  i think it's ./configure
<Enfer_Singe> hey guys, is it possible to burn iso's as bootable disks while using the ubuntu live cd?
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, M$ Antivirus and Spyware? hmmm come here Mr. Fox, and Mr. COyote, I want you to guard my henhouse
<appleseed> andrewski, yeah i guess. but i was told to use sources, so did that
<HappyFool> appleseed: hrm. well, check (via configure --help) if you can specify the python interpreter
<appleseed> HappyFool, will do
<andrewski> appleseed: why?
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: heh
<appleseed> andrewski, not sure. when i started work they said install zope,postgres,psycopg etc from sources
<zyga> appleseed: the build a package from source and install that
<HappyFool> ex-gentoo user asks why to install from source... ;-)
<andrewski> HappyFool: talking about me?
<HappyFool> who, me? :P
<appleseed> andrewski, HappyFool i've un-broken python now :) i'll play with the zope stuff
<appleseed> while i'm here, can anyone recommend a good pda for up to 200?
<andrewski> appleseed: does zope need a particular python version?
<appleseed> andrewski, 2.3
<andrewski> appleseed: 2.4 won't work?
<HappyFool> actually, on my hoary, i don't even have python2.3
<Enfer_Singe> can you burn bootable iso's in ubuntu live?
<appleseed> andrewski, well, not zope directly, but at work we use psycopg as a database adapter between zope and postgres, and psycopg DOES require 2.3
<andrewski> HappyFool: me either. :)
<bdmp> Can someone help me out? I am resetting up my wireless card.  the lspci command say that my driver wireless card is "0000:00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless  LAN Controller (rev 03)". But a link from the faq where i checked which driver i should use says, "Card: Averatec 3200/6100 Series LaptopChipset: RaLink? RT2500 .Note that not all Averatecs have the RT2500, some have the broadcom 54G, I think." The command s
<bdmp> ays broadcom, so does that mean that I should use a broadcom driver? If so which one? all the comps listed on that page have broadcom drivers. How do I know which one to use?
<FX|Laptop> /bin/sh: yacc: command not found
<FX|Laptop> hmmm
<Nalioth> Enfer_Singe, if you have an open cd-burner
<Enfer_Singe> Nalioth, I do, what progam do I use to burn it, I am not seeing anything
<HappyFool> FX|Laptop: try installing bison
<FX|Laptop> k
<HappyFool> i *think* bison provides an executable named yacc
<Nalioth> guys, how do you burn cds from nautilus or the command for cdrecord to burn an iso image?
<Nalioth> Enfer_Singe, sorry i know the capabilitys, but not the actual usage
<andrewski> appleseed: that's unfortunate; anything that works in 2.3 should work in 2.4 AFAIK unless you're using deprecated functions.
<BigJG> Who here uses antivirus? and if so, what do you use?
<Nalioth> Enfer_Singe, you may try from the terminal "man cdrecord" and see if it enlightens you
<Enfer_Singe> Nalioth, alright, I will keep exploring
<HappyFool> if you right-click on an iso in nautilus, there should be a burn option
<Enfer_Singe> alright, thanks
<appleseed> andrewski, not sure what psycopg is doing tbh, i'm not a very good developer yet ;)
<HappyFool> andrewski: maybe it's a C-level api thing?
<Nalioth> BigJG, clamAV works pretty good (to protect my windoze using friendz)
<andrewski> appleseed: me either. :P
<BigJG> Nalioth: Thanks much!
<andrewski> HappyFool: 'C-level'?
<appleseed> andrewski, hehe
<HappyFool> yeah, you know, the python C-api
<appleseed> andrewski, i went there for a job in tech support, but because my main interest is software and mockups and stuff they offered me a developer job. i'm still trying to get to grips with it
<HappyFool> or is psycopg pure python?
<appleseed> HappyFool, c
* FX|Laptop begins to wonder if its worth going through this. lol
<FX|Laptop> getting alot of errors in the compile.
<obelix> i founded one problem on ubuntu
<obelix> i just mount it on macintosh
<andrewski> obelix: one?  hey, that's pretty good.
<obelix> i just mount it on macintosh
<FX|Laptop> ok time to drywall. thanks for the help
<obelix> but when i go on sh and i ask to do the login
<Enfer_Singe> is nautilus included with the live cd...I don't see it and nothing seems to happen when I try to run it from the console
<obelix> it say that can not be
<HappyFool> doesn't the live cd go straight into gnome ?
<Enfer_Singe> HappyFool, yea
<obelix> because i am not a superuser
<HappyFool> Enfer_Singe: are you running in a graphical environment ?
<Enfer_Singe> HappyFool, yea
<HappyFool> nautilus is the name of the file browser
<andrewski> appleseed: it needs 2.3 because of the compiled C modules, just for the record.
<Enfer_Singe> righhhhhht ;)
<Enfer_Singe> my fault, was thinking it was something else
<HappyFool> anyway, right click on an iso in nautilus, and see if you have a "burn" option (or something like that)
<Grungy> could anyone help me out getting the ATI drivers installed?
<jeffco> hello everyone. I'm a 1-day old Ubuntu user.
<Enfer_Singe> HappyFool, there is a write to disk option, when I click it, I dont see anything about burning as an image though
<jeffco> Ii have a question about skype.
<Nalioth> jeffco, welcome to the next level
<jeffco> anybody using skype?
<jeffco> thanks Nalioth !
<obelix> i got 2 access 1 as superuser
<HappyFool> Enfer_Singe: just a sec, let me see what mine looks like
<Nalioth> Enfer_Singe, perhaps the terminal and "man cdrecord"?
<jeffco> Goodbye windows, hello Linux!
<obelix> the second as user
<obelix> i got 2 access 1 as superuser
<andrewski> jeffco: welcome. :D
<BigJG> rock on jeffco
<obelix> i got 2 access 1 as superuser
<Grungy> hey jeffco, same here.  Finally decided to stop duelbooting and go strait unbuntu
<Choubaka> jeffco: I am using Skype .P
<obelix> i got 2 access 1 as superuser
<BigJG> jeffco: what issue are you having with skype?
<Nalioth> jeffco, you will learn much using linux
<andrewski> obelix: would you please stop repeating yourself?
<obelix> i gothe second as user
<HappyFool> Enfer_Singe: i think write to disc is what you want...
<jeffco> You see, there is a program called Hotrecorder.com, but it's only available for windows. Is there a program for linux that allows me to do the same thing as Hotrecorder, namely to be able to do voice mail with Skype?
<HappyFool> what happens when you select it?
<Enfer_Singe> HappyFool, alright
<obelix> because all you digit afteri finish to spoke
<HappyFool> i get a little box asking me about write options etc
<BigJG> is this for VoIP?
<HappyFool> i have used it successfully before ;)
<jeffco> BigJG, yes hotrecorder is a program that works alongside skype.
<Enfer_Singe> Nalioth, I will just burn it as HappyFool said, but I dont see anything about burning images when in the man pages
<andrewski> appleseed: http://initd.org/projects/psycopg2 ... uses 2.4
<appleseed> andrewski, cool thanks. i'll take a look
<jeffco> but there is no linux version available. is there another linux equivalent to that? BigJG , Choubaka ?
<obelix> the computer nod give me the possibility to do mount about any pheripherics
<Nalioth> Enfer_Singe, cdrecord will burn your .iso image
<obelix> to reboot
<obelix> or to do the shutdown
<HappyFool> yeah, cdrecord works but nautilus is waaay easier
<Enfer_Singe> eh, if for some reason this doesnt work, I will use that
<obelix> it say that i am not a super user
<Choubaka> hotrecorder.. I don't know.
<HappyFool> obelix: try 'sudo <command>'
<Nalioth> jeffco, search http://sourceforge.net or http://freshmeat.net for apps of all kindz
<Grungy> can someone please give me a hand getting the ATI drivers to work (9800xt in particular, if that helps)?  i checked out a few sites on the topic, but i'm rather new to unbuntu and they didnt help much
<BigJG> jeffco: I am doing some searching right now, I don't know of anything off the top of my head
<obelix> i just do it
<HappyFool> when it asks for a password, enter your user password
<ablyss> hey obelix.. that you?
<cyphase> everyone go srm/ yourself
<cyphase> ;)
<cyphase> sudorm/
<obelix> i digit my userid and password
<obelix> and it say password incorrect
<hybrid_goth> the infamous root question has been asked so many time we will need to count it in hex a dex 0x3333333333333333
<BigJG> jeffco: I am assuming the implementation is SIP based? Or is it H.323
<obelix> the first is userid is rms and password root
<HappyFool> obelix: try 'sudo ls'   . It should ask for a password. Enter your password *only*, not your userid
<obelix> the second is asterix and password root
<HappyFool> does that work, or not?
<antix> podcast software?
<xfSx> hey how do i setup me ubuntu to auto dial-in to isp at bootup?
<obelix> the second ok
<HappyFool> oh, the second user can't sudo unless you add him to /etc/sudoers
<obelix> but i am only one user
<fsapo> hi all, anybody could help me with a video problem?
<hybrid_goth> fsapo: ask...
<HappyFool> you just said you had two users *confusion*
<fsapo> my videos are looking strange in totem.. its like sharpening the borders
<fsapo> in mplayer its smooth, but its crashing with ac3 sound -_-
<obelix> the first is superuser
<fsapo> is there some kind of anti-aliasing feature or option in totem-xine?
<HappyFool> obelix: i don't understand, sorry
<hybrid_goth> fsapo: so the video works in mplayer but not the sound?
<HappyFool> obelix: i don't want to be rude, but have you asked in #ubuntu-it ? there might be fewer language problems
<fsapo> hybrid_goth, it give me an error and doesnt work at all
<antix> fsapo, I get the best results in xine. I followed instructions in www.ubuntuguide.org
<fsapo> hybrid_goth, with mp3 audio it works fine
<jeffco> thanks, BigJG. i don't know whether the implementation is SIP based orH.323? in fact, i don't know what those terms means.
<Nalioth> wow new dvdripper on freshmeat
<fsapo> antix, but my video is looking strange in xine, the subtitles border for example arent looking smooth
<hybrid_goth> antix: whats the link
<Nalioth> i am such a geek
<hybrid_goth> Nalioth: most of us in here are
<hybrid_goth> **fest
* hybrid_goth declares a geek-fest
<Grungy> how can i get the kernel version of my install?  i'm following the guide on the forums to install the ati drivers, but I'm not sure what to replace the kernel version with
<fsapo> i ll take a screenshot with both videos
<antix> hybrid_goth, http://ubuntuguide.org/#xine-ui
<hybrid_goth> ok
<hybrid_goth> fsapo: get the link?
<antix> fsapo, ok thought you said you were using totem
<Anubis> where is the latest gaim for ubuntu?
<fsapo> antix, i m using totem, but totem uses xine
<antix> fsapo, ok :)
<jeffco> BigJG, are you there?
<BigJG> jeffco: Yea, I am still searching.
<antix> Anubis, I'm using 1.1.4
<thoreauputic> Grungy:  uname -r
<Grungy> thanks
<fsapo> antix, hybrid_goth, i m uploading the screenshots
<Anubis> antix, they are at 1.30 now!?
<appleseed> urgh, i'm trying to tell psycopg to use python2.3, but it's still using 2.4
<hybrid_goth> anyone know of a server i can get ssh acces to for free?
<antix> Anubis, oh really, hm and I'd like the latest firefox...
<fsapo> antix, hybrid_goth, this one is with MPlayer, look how the subtitles are smooth http://img184.echo.cx/img184/5523/screenshot2mg.png
<appleseed> i'll play with it later:) thanks for the help earlier folks
<jeffco> nalioth, is there value to the much learning that one gets from using linux?
<Anubis> antix, i swear I think the latest firefox is buggy
<Nalioth> jeffco, yes there is
<fsapo> antix, hybrid_goth, now this one is with xine http://img177.echo.cx/img177/428/screenshot11lz.png
<Anubis> my ubuntu  only freezes when I used it
<antix> Anubis, ok but I can't install plugins unless I upgrade I think
<fsapo> look how the subtitles are crisp :(
<misieq> how can i make set resolution higher than 640x480 while using kdm?
<Nalioth> jeffco, you can learn to program in many different languages (w/o worrying about a $1500 package from M$)
<kernelek> yes - thats me again :)
<Anubis> unless there was a bad update that brole my ubuntu
<fsapo> anyone knows why my xine video is creapy like that? :(
<kernelek> is it a good idea (and does it work than) if i add http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/ to the sources.list?!
<thoreauputic> misieq: your resolution has nothing to do with kdm: try running ` sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg `
<hybrid_goth> jeffco: you can learn howto run a real os
<NeoEcoS> hello i got problems with cdrecord -scanbus
<NeoEcoS> anyone can helpme
<NeoEcoS> ?
<antix> fsapo, are the subtitles added from a text file?
<fsapo> antix, no
<Nalioth> NeoEcoS, are you root?
<thoreauputic> kernelek: no, it won't work
<fsapo> antix, the video itself is crisp
<misieq> thoreauputic, but when i used gdm i could set 1280x960
<BigJG> jeffco: I am still reading it but check out http://linuxathome.com/index.php?p=235
<jeffco> Choubaka, have you heard of hotrecorder.com? it allows a windows user to do voice mail with skype for free. Skype has this feature available, too, but for a price!)
<fsapo> antix, but you can see it better in the subtitles
<Choubaka> jeffco: no. :/
<rushibhai> hi. any news on amd64 and openoffice2 beta yet?
<NeoEcoS> Nalioth offcourse
<jamesio> hello again
<kernelek> thoreauputic are the more server i can add than? on that servers i've now isn't even xmms inside
<thoreauputic> misieq: as I said, it has nothing to do with gdm/kdm - it's an X issue
<antix> fsapo, I like the crisp one better :)
<NeoEcoS> Nalioth i'm under hoary 2.6.10-5-k7
<jamesio> if you guys ever get the desire to buy a new case, I suggest the Antec Super Lanboy
* Nalioth doesnt know everyones level of expertise, he just starts with the basics
<thoreauputic> kernelek: you need to enable universe
<jamesio> super light, pretty much silent, and it has the perfect compliment of ports/lights on front
<fsapo> antix, =/ but i want it smoother :P
<misieq> all right, i'll give it a try
<John6000>  hello sorry for the stupid question but how do you delete files in ternimal del doesnt work
<NeoEcoS> Nalioth i'm trying to burn an iso from a terminal using cdrecord
<Choubaka> John6000: rm
<kernelek> thoreauputic i did
<John6000> thanks
<kernelek> all 6 urls
<antix> Anubis, anything special you found buggy in new firefox?
<jeffco> i just installed firefox 1.0.4 and deleted 1.0.2. it seems that now, rightclicking links in Xchat does not open them up in firefox. What's the problem?
<BigJG> linux may not see the updated Firefox as your default browser
<thoreauputic> kernelek: well, xmms should not be a problem: did you reload/ update?
<kernelek> ah.. forgot the 1th 2 server!
<kernelek> :|
<kernelek> k
<Nalioth> NeoEcoS, great! the terminal is your friend
<kernelek> did it
<antix> jeffco, where did you get the new firefox? was it a deb?
<xfSx> jeffco i got the same prob
<xfSx> i installed 1.0.4 off the firefox website
<xfSx> and put it in home
<NeoEcoS> Nalioth i saw a master figthing with warty using symbolic links /dev/pg* to /dev/hdb to make cdrecord -scanbus working but i can't now
<jeffco> antix, it was from firefox. it was a tar.gz file.
<Choubaka> well, those packages don't inform debian at all that they're installed.
<Choubaka> so debian can't configure them :/
<jeffco> antix, i got it from firefox website, just like xfSx.
<Anubis> Sarge is now frozen!   Wheeeeeee!!!
<Nalioth> jeffco, see? you are learning already
<Anubis> This is good for ubuntu right?
<antix> ok
<thoreauputic> xfSx: you'll need a link in your path then: try making a symlink in /usr/local/bin
<BigJG> jeffco: I am about a week into ubuntu which is the first OS to ever replace my main windows, and I am loving it, the learning curve is high but the customization available is amazing!
<jeffco> Choubaka, so what can i do to inform debian (xchat) that 1.0.2 is gone and 1.0.4 is the current browser? I mean: i can load up firefox 1.0.4 no problem. The problem is only that I can't have XChat open up links when I right click them.
<IFRFLYR> Anyone played with VNC to provide remote assistance to MS windows users
<IFRFLYR> ?
<Choubaka> jeffco: that's not easy.
<jeffco> Nalioth, yes.
<jamesio> BigJG, that's me also... about 10+ days into it and I've totally replaced my desktop with ubuntu
<Choubaka> that's why you should only use packaged programs. :/
<xfSx> thoreauputic: symlinking what to what now?
<thoreauputic> jeffco: see my answer to xfSx  above
<BigJG> jamesio: My biggest problem is I am still stuck on dialup! lol
<jamesio> I'm learning fast... just set up a 400 gig drive, copied over 50 gigs from my laptop and rsync'ed it to another 400 gig drive for safe keeping
<antix> jeffco, do you have the option to check if it's the default browser at start-up?
<jamesio> BigJG, sorry to hear that.  my cable connection gets about 560k/sec
<thoreauputic> xfSx: make a symlink in your PATH pointing to firefox in your home directory
<jeffco> Choubaka, so you mean system-->preferences-->preferred applications is not the problem?
<Choubaka> jeffco: yeah.
<jeffco> antix, no i don't think i got that message.
<BigJG> yea I still have my windows partition, although it died on me, but I still have two NTFS partitions which are mounted that need to be changed to a writable format
<xfSx> ok thanks thora
<BigJG> so what is xfSx?
<jeffco> thoreauputic, how do I make a symlink in /usr/local/bin?
<BigJG> oh nm
<Choubaka> though if you can set up a custom command, you might specify the absolute path for your new firefox.
<BigJG> lol
<Choubaka> jeffco: though, why do you wanr 1.0.4?
<odiousone> jeffco: rm -rf /
<Choubaka> NO
<xfSx> hehe
<thoreauputic> xfSx: like  sudo ln -s /home/username/firefox-installer/firefox  /usr/local/bin/firefox
<Nalioth> odiousone, thats not nice at all
<Choubaka> odiousone: that is _NOT_ a good joke
<BigJG> omg odiou wtf
<antix> jeffco, there is a button to make the check in the General tab under Preferences
<enntee> Hello, I have a dual monitor setup, and I'm loving it except for one thing: My wallpapers are stretched out horizontally over both desktops, and they look ugly. Is there a tool in Gnome for letting each monitor have it's own desktop?
<thoreauputic> xfSx: substitute apperopriately
<BigJG> well he would still need to sudo it anyway :P
<xfSx> thoara: thanks
<Nalioth> jeffco, disregard odiousone 's instructions
<xfSx> thora: where's my PATH defined? where do i edit it?
<Choubaka> BigJG: it would have still removed his home dir :P
<thoreauputic> odiousone: never do that again, please
<odiousone> xfSx: .bash_profile
<BigJG> Choubaka: i was just thinking about that
<BigJG> Choubaka: good to know
<odiousone> sorry i'm drunk
<jeffco> Choubaka, for one reason, to be able toadd extensions from mozilla's webpage (https://addons.mozilla.org/ extensions/?application=firefox). Without the latest version, you can't.
<xfSx> odiousone: can i make a system wide declaration for path?
<thoreauputic> xfSx: type ` echo $PATH ` to see your path
<antix> jeffco, what happens if you do [Check Now] . hm mine was not the default browser but now it is...
<Choubaka> jeffco: hm :/
<jeffco> odiousone, why are you advising me to do that?
<Choubaka> you could try spoofing your version? :)
<odiousone> jeffco: to do what?
<BigJG> rm is equal to delete, -r specififes all directories
<awe> Anyone know a ftp where the 5.04 x86 dvd is at?
<BigJG> and / is the beginning of your FS
<Choubaka> BigJG: though you can chmod o-x /home/
<synd> is there a way to enable internet sharing from my wireless card to my ethernet NIC
<Choubaka> BigJG: so that rm can't advance under /home/ :)
<odiousone> synd: man route
<Flav> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/hoary-dvd-i386.iso
<scorpix> what's the path for the usb port for the printer ?
<BigJG> Choubaka: ahhh, good idea
<synd> odiousone: in term?
<Juhaz> why are you folks even updating firefox, the security fixes have been backported and there's nothing else new in 1.0.4, right?
<odiousone> synd: yes
<Flav> awe: that work?
<jeffco> odiousone, to delet my home directory? I'm rather sad at that.
<jeffco> antix, there is no option that you mentioned in Firefox's General Tab in Preferences.
<BigJG> jeffco: I think it would be easier to simply install firefox 1.0.3 through apt-get and not worry about it
<odiousone> jeffco: dry your eyes emo kid it was a joke. it wouldn't have done anything unless you were root, in which case lol. in my defence i am rather drunk
<awe> Flav: yess, thanks
<BigJG> odiousone: Choubaka just confirmed that it would delete the home directory.... Go be drunk elsewhere, lol
<jeffco> odiousone, okay. good to know that nothing would've happened. I thought that if i followed on, i'd be dead!
<jeffco> antix, you there?
<BigJG> were you able to check out that article yet jeffco
<odiousone> BigJG: yeah what's in home? firefox preferences and pr0n?
<thoreauputic> People, don't install firefox 1.0.4 - the ubuntu version has been patched and all you need to do is install the latest ubuntu version. The fact that it stays at a nominal 1.0.2 is irelevant
<jeffco> BigJG, the article on skype?
<antix> jeffco, ok they must've removed that button then. I have it in 1.02
<jeffco> BigJG, i had a small browse.
<BigJG> jeffco: yea well, making the voip recording using software available in linux
<synd> eek i dunno how to interpret man route :/
<BigJG> jeffco: by the sounds of it, software other than skype would be used, but the functionality looks the same
<jeffco> so how can i then have my ubuntu/debian system recognize that Firefox 1.0.4 is now the current browser?
<odiousone> damn visual studio .net 2003 takes freakin ages to install
<xfSx> i couldn't install themes with 1.0.2
<jeffco> okay, BigJG, i'll look into it again, but i hope that this other software can communicate with skype users.
<BigJG> Speaking of... I have had troubles getting office 2003 to install via wine, anyone have any suggestions? Mainly I want Powerpoint
<antix> xfSx, I got the same problem with plugins..
<BigJG> jeffco: yes Voip uses standardized protocols SIP or H.323 as i was talking about previously which allows different softwares to interoperate
<hybrid_goth> BigJG: try OOo
<jeffco> everyone,  how can i then have my ubuntu/debian system recognize that Firefox 1.0.4 is now the current browser?
<BigJG> hybrid_goth: I have used OOo and unfortunately the animations just aren't up to par yet
<hybrid_goth> BigJG: OOo has a PP alternative and can save .pp or w.e
<hybrid_goth> BigJG: ah ok try crossover office idk if it is free tho
<BigJG> hybrid_goth: Ok thanks much!
<Juhaz> hmm, now that I think of it, update.mozilla.org doesn't work w/ubuntu firefox because it sniffs that version is 1.0.2 and can't know it's a fixed version
<hybrid_goth> BigJG: no
<hybrid_goth> **np
<drcode> any one know console newsgroup software?
<drcode> for linux?
<Juhaz> slrn
<odiousone> i'm downloading ubuntu because i'm sick of all the x.org vs xfree crap with debian, but if the community is this stupid i might just stick to sarge and suck it in wrt X
<jeffco> in xchat, when i right click a link, the options include "Mozilla Firefox" and "Mozilla." Which is it if I want to open a link from Xchat to the currently running firefox?
<drcode> what is slrn?
<odiousone> tin > slrn
<BigJG> odiousone: ok been fun! cya later!
<odiousone> apt-get install tin drcode
<scorpix> what's the path for the usb port for the printer in 2.6.x kernel ?
<Juhaz> tin sucks
<odiousone> BigJG k thx!
<dr_willis> jeffco,  i recall there being a 'open in new browser, open in new tab' and some other options in my xchat menus
<jeffco> Regarding: rm -rf / is what BigJG and Choubaka said true. That not just a root user, but also a non-root user would have deleted his home directory?
<odiousone> any files you have write access to jeffco
<jeffco> dr_willis, yes, but in my case, those options are sub-nested under "mozilla" and "mozilla firefox".
<HappyFool> well, rm -rf * would likely do something unpleasant if you were in your home directory
<jeffco> odiousone, then in other words, it WAS going to wreak damage on my PC!
<odiousone> jeffco oh noes!
<toran> hey guys, I'm having some problems getting my wireless network card to work
<drcode> tathanx
<drcode> thanx
<toran> (I have to reboot into another os to get on the network, that's how I'm in here now)
<karljp> anyone i sntalled imgseek from the repos?
<toran> I have a Prism 2 PCI wireless card
<karljp> ImportError: No module named imgSeekLib
<toran> that /should/ work out of box
<Juhaz> karljp, yes, it's broken
<toran> but it's not
<karljp> ok, good.
<karljp> is there any easy fix?
<amichai> does anyone know if there is a gui tool for unpacking .deb packages? I want to give ubuntu to my customers, but avoiding them using terminal.
<Juhaz> karljp, it installs to wrong dir, that in itself would be easy to fix, but even if you move it, there's some kind of pyqt version incompability
<odiousone> unpacking .deb?
<HappyFool> amichai: can't you get them to use synaptic instead ?
<odiousone> you mean installing?
<odiousone> if so synaptic
<karljp> hmm, yeah, it seem to upack to python2.3, instead of python[currentver] 
<HappyFool> amichai: maybe setting up your own repository?
<jeffco> HappyFool, and how do i know if i were in my home directory?
<jeffco> does terminal automatically start in home directory?
<odiousone> jeffco: pwd tells you where you are
<HappyFool> yes
<amichai> HappyFool: how can they install an app that isnt in the repos then? setting up my own repository, interesting idea, no idea where to start
<ali4728> Help !How do we locate a file with ubuntu?
<odiousone> ali4728: in terminal: 'locate <filename>'
<HappyFool> amichai: i think there's some stuff on the wiki on it. look under the APT* pages
<agh> ali4728: there's lots of ways. what exactly are you trying to do?
<amichai> HappyFool: thanx
<HappyFool> amichai: i think 'man dpkg-scanpackages' might be of help too
<ali4728> wanna locate a file that I dont know in which directory?
<BigJG> locate <filename>, whereis <filename> , or go to root: cd / ; find -name <filename>
<agh> ali4728: what kind of file? one you created or one that's part of the os?
<amichai> HappyFool: thanx man :)
<HappyFool> np ;)
<jeffco> To all, and to Choubaka, when i right-click a link in Xchat and select "Mozilla Firefox... "--> "Run new Mozilla Firefox" it works. But other options (for example "open in existing" or "open in new tab") dont work. Why not?
<odiousone> this all seems so difficult! in windows i just go start->search!
<danko123456> All right, that's it, I am going back to qwindows:-p
<ali4728> <agh> when I "slocate <filename>" I dont get any!!
<toran> ali4728: are you on kubuntu? just go to the kmenu-find files
<odiousone> s/slocate/locate
<danko123456> why are you so syure the file is even tehre...
<agh> ali4728: locate is very fast, but only works for indexed files.
<toran> or, if you must do it from the terminal, just type "locate"
<BigJG> ali4728: do you know the exact name?
<HappyFool> jeffco: you might have to hack X-Chat settings. look at Settings -> Advanced -> URL Handlers
<agh> ali4728: if it's part of the os, then it'll be indexed. if it's one you created yourself, it won't.
<danko123456> ali4728: places search for files....
<HappyFool> jeffco: i don't know much more about that though, sorry
<danko123456> Right in the menu..
<agh> ali4728: if it's not indexed, you need to use find.
<odiousone> jeffco: use BitchX and learn to copy and paste urls. only then will you be 1337
<ali4728> <agh> ok I l try that
<agh> ali4728: find is a very powerful tool, but it actually scans through the directory systems on disk (much like windows search)
<danko123456> ali4728: if you wan t start>search type of gui, go places menu, then search for files.
<Juhaz> agh, not true, other files do get indexed when update runs
<jeffco> Thanks HappyFool.  okay i'm in the url handlers, now what do I do, people? How can i set up URLs fromXchat to run with the Firefox?
<BigJG> anyone use a graphical front-end for clamav?
<jeffco> Or ccould it be a problem with extensionS?
<agh> Juhaz: yeah, but sometimes little white lies simplify things
<danko123456> BigJG: on windoewS?
<jeffco> Maybe a conflict with the extensions I've installed?
<BigJG> Ubuntu
<danko123456> an antivirus, do I run an antivirus??
<agh> ali4728: anyway, syntax is find <directory to start in> -name '.*file.*' -print
<gaten> is there a list of items on todo or possible inclusion for public view ? ( I"ve checked wiki but not finding anything yet)
<HappyFool> jeffco: you probably need change the 'firefox' entries to '/path/to/your/firefox'
<danko123456> agh, man, he wants a gui, there is one in places menu...
<agh> danko123456: he probably wants a solution, but you're right a gui is a better approach
<danko123456> agh, man, I am gonna get high, an d then I am gonna go to worki:-p
<agh> danko123456: and the ubuntu boxes I've got don't even have X on them :)
<jeffco> HappyFool, ok, i'll try. But how do i now that the problem is not with the extensions I've insntalled?
<danko123456> agh, hehe
<HappyFool> gaten: hang on a moment
<odiousone> for all those people asking questions here: why are you using linux? it's obviously not for the user friendly nature of the system. are you hippies? communists? anti-microsoft zealots? why? just use windows, it's easy and it works
<agh> danko123456: or monitors, for that matter.... :)
<HappyFool> jeffco: no, it's probably because x-chat can't find your firefox
<Juhaz> odiousone, fuck off already or shut the fuck up
<agh> odiousone: great name
<HappyFool> gaten: how's this: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals ?
<gaten> HappyFool: k thx
<agh> odiousone: personally I use linux because it provides me with a great workstation for hooking into the unix gear at work
<odiousone> it's a serious question
<jeffco> HappyFool, ok. thanks. I'll try to change the location in the url handlers.
<oliverp_> how do i get a directory to be viewed by the file broswe in applications menu / sysutils / broswe, from the command line?
<hybrid_goth> odiousone: i use it b/c it gives me more power then windoze
<odiousone> agh: and ssh on cygwin doesn't cut it for you?
<thoreauputic> odiousone: you need to be more subtle if you want to troll successfully ;-)
<BigJG> odiousone: Windows costs money :)
<humbraro> odiousone, hmm, since when is windows easy, and since when does it just work?
<superted> i've got the modules for my wireless card set up, how do i create the interface?
<hybrid_goth> humbraro: heh
<poningru> how do you install a .deb package?
<thoreauputic> humbraro: don't feed the trolls
<airox> poningru: dpkg -i <package>
<agh> odiousone: remote x under cygwin isn't nice. key management for both cygwin and putty is lacking, and gvim for windows has weird key mappings I'm not inclined to fix.
<Cybermagellan> hehe, gonna install Kubuntu on my wifes Mac
<gaten> hackbard: nope I'd found that already but its helpful..no i'm looking for a list of things being considered for a future release or for updates..like I hear HAL/utopia(?) being given facelift so insert(CD)/eject doesn't require right click to succede .stuff like that....
<odiousone> thoreauputic: i'm the troll mastah
<poningru> thank you
<airox> argh
<humbraro> sorry couldn't resist
<hybrid_goth> Cybermagellan: heh
<airox> superted: It should be there after the module loading.
<Cybermagellan> ubuntu on my PC, Kubuntu on her Mac
<JorisK> Question: is there a command where i can see all the drivenames and partitionlayout?
<thoreauputic> odiousone: to repeat-  odiousone: you need to be more subtle if you want to troll successfully ;-)
<HappyFool> poningru: you can use 'dpkg -i <filename>'
<airox> JorisK: fdisk -p afaik
<odiousone> agh: good points, but don't you feel dirty?
<thoreauputic> fdisk -l
<airox> ah
<danko123456> guess what I do for money...
<agh> odiousone: and since I've got a linux workstation at work, it's nice to have one at home that matches
<HappyFool> gaten: sorry, way over my head
<odiousone> thoreauputic: when i'm this wasted i'm not one to care
<hybrid_goth> Cybermagellan: UbuntuX on my mac
<danko123456> I do tech support over chat:-p
<agh> odiousone: I only feel dirty when I'm bangin yo mamma
<airox> agh: ...
<airox> :)
<odiousone> agh: ooohh a yo mamma joke, for that you win one free intarweb!
<agh> odiousone: well, I thought it a fitting response to such a banal question.
<Juhaz> ops around? would someone please get rid of the obnoxious drunken prick
<Cybermagellan> UbuntuX?
<gaten> HappyFool: oh ok np..thx for  checking
<agh> Juhaz: man, relax, he's just goofin
<hybrid_goth> SELECT * WHERE odiousone.clue > 0
<hybrid_goth> 0 rows returned
<jamesio> what do you guys use to manage your pictures?  I copied over tons of wallpapers and pics of my kids, but I can't find anything comparable to ifranview in ubuntu
<odiousone> YOU FORGOT THE FROM YOU DUMB SHIT
<agh> odiousone: clearly you don't know postgres
<hybrid_goth> heh
<hybrid_goth> oops
<Juhaz> agh, goofing goes too far when he starts recommending deleting your home dir on channel full of newbies
<hybrid_goth> damn i look like a dumb ass
<agh> Juhaz: true
<agh> hybrid_goth: no, postgres does implicit from.
<odiousone> no i don't know postgres what is that some sort of socialist sql system?
<agh> hybrid_goth: at least by default
<thoreauputic> jamesio: gthumb, or gqview
<agh> odiousone: no, it's stonebreaker's 3rd generation db
<hybrid_goth> agh: ah ok i am juss learnin
<danko123456> odiousone, and you guys, are you arguing???
<jeffco> HappyFool, I added two commands in the url handlers. !/home/jeff/firefox-installer/firefox -a firefox -remote 'openURL(%s,new-tab)'      and      !firefox -a /home/jeff/firefox-installer/firefox -remote 'openURL(%s,new-tab)'     but neither do anything!
<hybrid_goth> agh: C sql and xml schema all at once :D
<agh> hybrid_goth: your query, assuming there's an odiousone table with a clue column, would have worked.
<odiousone> i use DB2 which is a capitalist system
<HappyFool> jeffco: hang on
<hybrid_goth> agh: ok good
<agh> odiousone: I've worked with udb before. it's based on 2nd gen stuff. not bad, but their locking sucks.
<danko123456> but, we all know that the odious table has no clue column..
<hybrid_goth> agh: yes i was looking under odiousone for clue and finding the result
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: heh
<danko123456> were you arguing something or?
<jp> hi! i just installed/login to ubuntu first time. where can i get some nice themes for gnome?
<agh> danko123456: I disagree, clearly there is a clue column, it's just null at this time
<danko123456> jp: right out the box.
<HappyFool> jeffco: i think you might want something like "/home/jeff/firefox-installer/firefox -remote 'openURL(%s,new-tab)"
<odiousone> surely there would be a user table with a user and clue row
<danko123456> jp: gnome-look.or, art.gnome.org
<Cybermagellan> There isn't anyway to see if the CD's are in the mail huh?
<odiousone> am i that special that i get my own table?
<hybrid_goth> i do that at my school all the time: SELECT * FROM wisd WHERE experience > windows
<danko123456> both .org
<hybrid_goth> 0 rows returned
<agh> odiousone: depends how egocentric the database design is
<HappyFool> jeffco: check first if that command works from the command line
<jp> danko123456, thanks
<danko123456> yup
<HappyFool> jeffco: but put something like www.google.com instead of %s
<odiousone> agh, i think i like you
<HappyFool> jeffco: x-chat replaces %s with the url in question
<jamesio> thoreauputic, thanks... gqview seems to do it.  do you know of a way to force it to fit the pic to the window?  I can do it on each pic, but can't find a permanent setting.
<agh> odiousone: you must be pretty damaged then. :)
<hybrid_goth> any xml devs here?
<thoreauputic> jamesio: I think it's under Edit- Preferences or similar
<agh> hybrid_goth: xml is (ch)easy.
<odiousone> agh: i thought that was bleedingly obvious
<hybrid_goth> agh: i like it. rss and cell phones
<agh> hybrid_goth: yep. and config files too
<jamesio> thoreauputic, thanks... saw preferences, but didn't notice that it had options also
<odiousone> what on earth is a cell phone? you mean 'mobile phone' right?
<jeffco> HappyFool,  in terminal i put in /home/jeff/firefox-installer/firefox -remote 'openURL(www.google.com,new-tab)
<jeffco>  with no results!
<hybrid_goth> agh: read my mind
<agh> very excited by apple's launcher
<HappyFool> jeffco: is firefox running ?
<agh> er... s/launcher/launched/
<jeffco> yes it is.
<pbl> My ubuntu is really slow on the internet!!!!
<odiousone> lol
<HappyFool> jeffco: you're sure it's 1.0.4 ?
<agh> pbl: and why is that?
<HappyFool> jeffco: not the ubuntu 1.0.2 ?
<pbl> I dont know, it takes ages to open google, but when its oopen is ok
<HappyFool> jeffco: check with 'Help -> About'
<jeffco> HappyFool,  yes. i checked the "about" on the help. it _is_ 1.0.4.
<pbl> then the problem again 'cause I go to another web
<agh> pbl:  hmmmm. how is your box connected to the internet?
<odiousone> <3 pbl
<jeffco> HappyFool,  besides, i did _not_ delete 1.0.2, as was advised.
<HappyFool> jeffco: try http://www.google.com instead of just www.google.com ? (bit of a long shot...)
<pbl> agh: My internet is ok cause on my Winshit is fast
<HappyFool> jeffco: yes, i know ;) just checking
<odiousone> HappyFool you on crack what difference will that make?
<HappyFool> odiousone: i don't know. we will shortly discover
<agh> pbl: stipluated, but I'm trying to get background to diagnose the problem
<odiousone> i can tell you now HappyFool... NOTHING
<HappyFool> in fact, www.google.com doesn't work
<pbl> agh: I have cable, and a modem cable gives me DHCP
<Joris> Hello everyone, my sound is not working. The previous version of Ubuntu it immidialtey worked
<jeffco> HappyFool,  /home/jeff/firefox-installer/firefox -remote 'openURL(http://www.google.com,new-tab)
<jeffco>  does _not_ work either.
<hybrid_goth> Joris: hoary?
<Joris> Anyone here who can tell me where to search?
<Joris> yeah
<agh> pbl: ok. have you tried traceroute or mtr to see how your connection is behaving?
<Joris> for some reason it does not work hybrid_goth
<jp> can anyone recommend some cool looking theme for gnome?
<pbl> tell me the command
<hybrid_goth> alsa installed?
<pbl> agh
<Joris> When i launch xmms, it starts playing, so i assume there is an driver installed
<HappyFool> jeffco: ok, close firefox, and try just  /home/jeff/firefox-installer/firefox ?
<odiousone> jp: i always like twm
<sbcl3> where are the ubuntu backgrounds kept?
<agh> pbl: there's a couple of ways to check. best is mtr, but may not be installed by default
<hybrid_goth> Joris: esd?
<sbcl3> i think its some folder in /usr/share
<sbcl3> but i don't know
<metalsand> Lafitte-: : Where do ya' live?
<Lafitte-> metalsand, california
<hybrid_goth> Joris: open synaptic and search alsa and esd make sure they are installed if not tell me
<BigJG> jeffco:  looking for the firefox install path?
<sbcl3> found it
<sbcl3> nevermind
<agh> pbl: in a command window (xterm for example) type "mtr www.google.com"
<pbl> agh: installed
<metalsand> Lafitte-: I know that, but where in Orange County?
<thoreauputic> Joris: try the esd output plugin
<Joris> esd is installed hybrid_goth
<Lafitte-> metalsand,  mission viejo
<agh> pbl: ok, what do you see?
<Joris> root@wrkst-jorizzz:~ # esd
<Joris> esd: Esound sound daemon already running or stale UNIX socket
<Joris> /tmp/.esd/socket
<Joris> This socket already exists indicating esd is already running.
<Joris> Exiting...
<Joris> root@wrkst-jorizzz:~ # 5~
<Joris> oh fuck
<Joris> sorry
<metalsand> Lafitte-: Ah, I saw you were on cox.oc... I'm in Laguna Beach
<metalsand> I have the same ISP ;)
<odiousone> orange county you mean like marissa and ryan and seth and summer OMG!
<xfSx> how do i reset my mouse sensitivty to default?
<pbl> damn what should I tell you?
<thoreauputic> Joris: you set esd in the prefs for xmms
<Lafitte-> metalsand, aww   close
<danko123456> Joris: um...restart it maybe?
<agh> pbl: well, the table lists the various computers and routers between you and google.
<agh> pbl: at the top of the table is your immediate upstream router.
<Lafitte-> metalsand,  i dns you  i see   you have cox
<agh> pbl: can you take a look at that top line and tell me what the latency is?
<odiousone> yes i see you have cocks too
<pbl> agh: StDEv?
<jeffco> HappyFool,  i closed firefox and did as you said. it worked. it loaded up firefox
<hybrid_goth> odiousone: heh
<agh> pbl: just the average time
<BigJG> is there a way to ignore on this?
<pbl> 8
<hybrid_goth>  /ignore username
<agh> pbl: ok, so that's not the problem.
<odiousone> zomg google ignore!
<agh> pbl: hmmmmm....
<unf> nas
<BigJG> ahhh there thanks :D
<pbl> but the last one is 73
<HappyFool> jeffco: did you put the closing quote ?
<jeffco> BigJG, what HappyFool is trying to help me with is my problem launching links from Xhat to Firefox.
<HappyFool>  firefox -remote 'openURL(http://www.google.com,new-tab)'  <--- closing quote
<metalsand> Is there a Firefox 1.0.4 package out yet?
<flykes> Anyone here has Firefox and is on Ubuntu? try going to quicktime.com        the browser crashes!
<agh> pbl: ok, is there a big jump somewhere in the table?
<Joris> i tried every output plugin in XMMS thoreauputic
<Joris> but none works
<agh> pbl:  or a place where packet loss goes way up?
<gaten> is it possible to configure ubuntu somehow such that using 'eject' button on CD drive will eject instead of having to use Desktop:icon:right click>eject ??..thx ;-))
<pbl> agh: but that is becuse I just entered google on my firefox
<odiousone> don't know about you guys but that BigJG is such a lamer. he asked me what /dev/zero was i told him it was a reflection of his soul and he believed me lol what a lamer.
<pbl> agh: yep
<Nalioth> jeffco, you will find that most apparent probs in linux can be fixed, unlike windoze where it makes problems up as it goes, and most are not repeatable
<jeffco> HappyFool, are you talking about putting the closing quote in terminal, or in url-handlers?
<HappyFool> in the terminal
<HappyFool> i suppose it would've broken in the terminal... *sigh*
<agh> pbl: yes what? there's a loss spike?
<HappyFool> jeffco: sorry, i'm out of ideas if that doesn't work
<pbl> the fourth computer gives me a jump
<agh> pbl: a jump in average times, or a jump in packet loss?
<danko123456> Joris: does your xmms freeze when you play, and you can get to options otherwise?
<pbl> agh: the first are 10.127.x.x
<metalsand> Where is all the documentation stored in Ubuntu, by default?
<hybrid_goth> bbl [shower] 
<metalsand> I thought it was /urs/docs
<pbl> in avg
<HappyFool> try /usr/share/doc
<thoreauputic> Joris: I can only suggest you try looking at http://ubuntuguide.org and follow the directions there on sound and xmms etc
<agh> pbl: ok, that's not a big deal
<metalsand> Ah, thanks Fool.
<pbl> agh: mmmm
<thoreauputic> /usr/share/doc I think
<agh> pbl:  what's happening there is that the packets are going out of your ISP's local PoP to the rest of the net
<Nalioth> metalsand, the galeon web browser start page has links to system docs
<agh> pbl: so the basic networking stuff checks out. next thing we check is the nameserver stuff
<metalsand> Ah, right - I have that
<metalsand> does galeon launch it in term?
<agh> pbl: take a look at /etc/resolv.conf and tell me what you see
<pbl> agh: I thing thats the prpoblem
<toran> hey guys, how would I upgrade my kernel/install kernel sources?
<kestas> anyone ever tried expocity?
<odiousone> go to start menu, click run then type 'iexpore.exe http://www.google.com'
<agh> toran: take a look a the kernel-package package
<pbl> nameserver 212.40.224.73
<pbl> nameserver 212.40.224.74
<kestas> I cant find what the key to do the expose thing is
<toran> ooh, that's what I needed
<odiousone> lol s/iexpore/iexplore
<Joris> it's not only xmms thoreauputic , ubutu itself even doesn't give any sound
<toran> agh, I kept on doing "kernel-image"
<toran> ><
<Joris> and my WinXP install does thoreauputic
<agh> pbl: ok, those nameservers look fine
<pbl> write it again
<agh> pbl: hmmmm... trying to remember the ns checker tool. :)
<pbl> agh: ok
<Nalioth> metalsand, galeon can browse the docs in itself
<toran> agh, so, installing "kernel-package" will install the kernel source for me? where does it install to?
<thoreauputic> Joris: if you have no sound at all it's more likely to be a driver issue - are you sure your card is supported?
<toran> I don't see anything that looks like the kernel source in /usr/src
<agh> toran: kernel-package installs make-kpkg tool
<Joris> it's an audigy2
<odiousone> brb cigarette
<Joris> it worked immidiately in the previous version
<agh> toran: it's what you use to build kernel .debs
<odiousone> don't miss me too much
<agh> odiousone: take your time, smoke two. :)
<toran> agh, ah, but I need to install the ATI drivers, which requires the kernel source
<agh> toran: yep, this is part of it...
<thoreauputic> Joris: try typing ` lspci | grep -i audigy ` and see if it shows up
<toran> ok, so with that installed I should be able to build the ati stuff?
<agh> toran: next, you can either grab a kernel-source package or just download the kernel from kernel.org
<HappyFool> don't you only need the kernel headers for that sort of thing ?
<toran> oooh, good
<toran> thanks
<agh> toran: once you've got the source in place, apply the ati patch
<toran> yay, you're right! apt-get install kernel-source works now ^_^
<toran> <3
<toran> thanks a lot
<toran> wait, no
<toran> it's installing kernel-source-2.4.27
<danko123456> Joris: um...use alsamixer in a terminal, int will open a mixer GUI, you have to mute 1958 somehting, and unmute some others, and adjust volume, m mutes/unmutes, and up/down increase/decrease volume....
<toran> ;_;
<Joris> thoreauputic,  can i paste the output as a PM?
<HappyFool> heh
<agh> toran: yeah, you need to be specific which package you want. :)
<toran> ah... is stock 5.04 on 2.6.9?
<agh> toran:  there's a _lot_ of kernel-source options out there
<kestas> toran,
<kestas> toran, its linux-source
<kestas> or something
<danko123456> Joris: use pastebin.com and post the URL here.
<toran> yeah, kernel-source
<kestas> kernel-source is decaprecated
<HappyFool> 2.6.10-5-386
<toran> oh, ok
<agh> kestas: wow, I'm feeling kinda... old...
<toran> I'm feeling n00bish ;_;
<thoreauputic> Joris: hmm - I'm no sound expert I'm afraid - you migh try googling for your card with "linux"  and "module" to see if there's a kernal module for it
<toran> ah well, it's always like this when I do a major distro change
<agh> kestas: at least I didn't suggest using nslookup to probe nameserver responses. :)
<kestas> Im feeling awesome as per usual
<toran> after years of redhat I'm ready for a change, though
<ivoks_> toran
<ivoks_> toran make-kpkg --stem linux
<toran> I've already got apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.10 going
<ivoks_> ?
<ivoks_> linux-source
<ivoks_> ubuntu calls packages linux-source, linux-image, linux-doc
<ivoks_> etc
<danko123456> thoreauputic: I made several work, after crimsun did one day.
<George__> hey, looking for a good web designing software. Something like Dreamweaver.
<danko123456> thoreauputic: he should read what I said.
<kestas> ivoks, there is an old kernel-source package, just to confuse you
<kestas> but thats 2.4
<toran> how do I get my current kernel version to print? I know there's a command (I've seen it before), I just can't remember it ><
<kestas> uname -r
<agh> toran: uname -a
<toran> Yes, that's it
<HappyFool> uname -a
<toran> phwee~~
<George__> do u guys know of a software that is like dreamweaver?
<toran> well, I'm going outa X again
<kestas> gedit
<toran> ja ne
<kestas> vi
<agh> and the prize goes to kestas
<kestas> emacs
<toran> vi is the bestest
<George__> what?
<gaten> George__: nvu is prob. closest equivalent atm
<George__> thank u
<thoreauputic> danko123456: I just don't want to diappoint anyone - I'm no Crimsun!  (he is an awesome sound expert)
<George__> thata's the software i needed
<George__> forgot the name
<gaten> George__: np anytime
* George__ hites himself twice
<danko123456> toran
<danko123456> bah
<George__> i can't speel
<George__> apt-get install nvu?
<agh> toran: vi sucks, but at least it's always there, no matter what unix box you happen to be on.
<kestas> vim?
<George__> vim?
<BigJG> I actually really like vi
<danko123456> thoreauputic: Im saying that the audigy 2 works as I said...just has to adjust alsamixer, or a mixer, to mute some 1958 thing, and unmute main, and adjust volumes, with m, and arrows.
<BigJG> and yea its on everything so good to know
<kestas> ubuntu uses vi light or something by default right
<gaten> George__: if not..: www.nvu.com
<kestas> dont base vi on vi-lite
<goldfish> lol
<thoreauputic> danko123456: ah, i see :)
<goldfish> vim is cool
<agh> BigJG: you probably really like vim
<kestas> and dont use web designers
<agh> vim is pretty good
<BigJG> I like the vi that you get when you do vi <filename>
<kestas> ed is the best
<thoreauputic> I think vi is a link to vim on Ubuntu
<kestas> its indisputable
<danko123456> Joris: do that.
<agh> BigJG: almost certainly vim, possibly nvi
<thoreauputic> kestas: :)
<gaten> kestas: nonsense..you gotta be careful with your code i agree ( backup before editing never hurts anyway) but nvu is decent as is mozilla composer..
<goldfish> NANO !
<agh> goldfish: there's always one in the crowd
<BigJG> I see no differences between that and the vi that was on solaris besides the mode listing
<Joris> danko123456,  i unmuted everything
<tsume> is there any app for GNOME to readjust my CPU throttle settings like there is in KDE?
<kestas> gaten, I agree and mozilla composer is pointless too
<goldfish> agh: :)
<Joris> but you're telling me to mute some 1958 thingy?
<kestas> is writing CSS/HTML so hard?
<tsume> one which I can pick.. powersave.. performance, or ondemand?
<danko123456> Joris: is there a 1958 something
<hans_> im missing a shortcut of wine in my gnome menu
<Choubaka> I like bluefish :)
<John6000> <tsume> kde systemguard
<agh> bluefish is cute
<Choubaka> hans_: there is none
<Choubaka> wine is not an application you can run
<tsume> John6000: I need it in GNOME, not KDE :)
<John6000> ok
<Choubaka> it's a wrapped for windows binaries
<pbl> AAAARRRRGGHHHHHHHH
<Choubaka> wrapper.
<kestas> Choubaka, you can run it
<kestas> Choubaka, you can select windows binaries from it
<tsume> John6000: in KDE, I used the applet
<hans_> and where do i start it? in knoppix its in the kde menu
<gaten> kestas: not everyone wakes up and is a immediate html expert/junkie ;-)...and even if not its nice sometimes to throw away the console and get real things done sometimes ;-)
<kestas> its just a basic qui
<kestas> *guo
<kestas> -*gui
<John6000> k
<Choubaka> ahaa. :P
<agh> pbl: sorry, I can't remember the nameserver checker thingy
* thoreauputic hands pbl a tranquiliser
<Joris> no there isn't danko123456
<John6000>  testing
<kestas> gaten, okay but dreamweaver was def harder than just writing a few tags
<pbl> agh: thnks
<agh> pbl: it's been a while since I did networks
<HappyFool> agh: you thinking of dig?
<tsume> GNOME looks pretty, but sure does lack features :)
* odiousone is back. what did i miss?
<kestas> youve got an interface full of 100 little buttons with icons which tell you nothing
<agh> HappyFool: nah, the one that pounds nameservers with random names and gives a response metric
<danko123456> joris, paste the output of amixer to pastebin.com , please:)
<BigJG> tsume:  does kde have alot more customization options?
<thoreauputic> nslookup, dig, whois, host
<tsume> BigJG: unfortunately
<agh> thoreauputic: whois doesn't touch nameservers, actually.
<toran> hey guys, it's me again- ok, so I have the linux-source package installed, now what do I do with the tarball in /usr/src? Shouldn't it have automagically been installed?
<hybrid_goth> back
<BigJG> tsume:  i was thinking of checking that out
<tsume> BigJG: one of the major pros in KDE for me are the policy setup (like group policies in windows)
<robaqqq> hi all i have a trouble with my network card under ubuntu warty
<thoreauputic> agh: OK :)
<gaten> tsume: well yeah they have made some real STUPID design decisions imo...beyond that its simplicity is kewl though..and desireable ;-0
<hybrid_goth> man i am gettin _sick_
<kestas> toran, nope I think it makes it easier to install a new clean repository
<BigJG> tsume AAAAHH GROUP POLICY!!!
<tsume> unfortunately KDE is much more better than GNOME, but the toolkit it uses isn't the greatest
<danko123456> tsume: depends on what you need.
<BigJG> tsume:  you just signed the deal!
<gaten> tsume: nor 100% free
<hybrid_goth> i think i got ROTS-idius
<kestas> toran, cd /usr/src/; tar -jpvxf linux-source-wah.tar.bz2; ln -s linux linux-2.6.10
<toran> kestas: ok, so what should I do to install it?
<toran> ok
<toran> thanks
<BigJG> gaten:  what do you meanby not 100% free?
<toran> oh, I just have to extract it? that's all?
<toran> ^_^
<danko123456> tsume: um...I cant say that a kde would be more useful for me, I would use it otherwise...
<Joris> danko123456,  once i paste the output in pastebin and press send it scrambles it
<gaten> BigJG: you cant use qt for commecial use
<tsume> BigJG: he means he can't steal the code, close source it, and to his standards.."sell it"
<kestas> you should also make a symlink toran
<odiousone> BigJG: qt is non-free
<toran> yeah, that too :P
<gaten> BigJG: gtk has no such issues
<toran> kthxbai
<danko123456> Joris: whats teh URL
<toran> ;)
<zenlunatic> tsume, Yeah thats free IMO.
<danko123456> hurry up. 2, I gotta go 2 work
<agh> now, I thought that qt had gone gpl a couple of months back
<zenlunatic> tsume, Whats so wrong about improving a propreitary app with some free code?
<tsume> danko123456: get a laptop with centrino, and come back and run gnome on it
<BigJG> is qt the graphical management end of kde then?
<Joris> http://pastebin.com/284233 danko123456
<gaten> BigJG: yu
<zenlunatic> BigJG, Its the toolkit.
<tsume> zenlunatic: heh heh heh
<gaten> BigJG: p
<gaten> BigJG: lol
<zenlunatic> tsume, I wasn't trying to be funny.
<odiousone> i must have missed that /. groupthink story
<tsume> zenlunatic: anyone can make money off GPL'ed apps easy, and I'm not telling how ;)
<tsume> without stealing the code :)
<kestas> ebay?
<gaten> tsume: lol yeah just look at mandake <wink>
<hybrid_goth> odiousone: /. is old and sux
<robaqqq> my computer hangs during booting on "hotplug services". i can skip it with ctrl+c and get  system loaded, but there is no network card detected after that. could you help me?
<tsume> its very simple too, I think I'll write some great app.. and sell it.
<zenlunatic> tsume, No one is harmed by cvs uping a source tree and using it.
<kestas> did you see that guy who sold pearpc on ebay
<BigJG> I am not concerned with commercial restraints at the moment so I am definitely going to see what it has to offer. My only problem is I am on dialup so it takes forever to get anything
<krazykook> how did this stuff ever get to be such a mess....this version of this won't compile against that version of that.
<zenlunatic> tsume, The original code is there still.
<hybrid_goth> it is not illegal to sell opensource
<xfSx> do i even need hotplug? As my usb devices seem to work before it's even started, and it takes a while to start
<hybrid_goth> but is immoral
<zenlunatic> BigJG, Just order the cds.
<Choubaka> BigJG: ouch.
<trygvebw> hybrid_goth: it's probably the Mac OS X version which is illegal :(
<odiousone> hybrid_goth: o rly? thank you captain obvious ;p
<agh> toran: you've gotta be kidding me.
<BigJG> krazykook: thats what you get for the customization available
<Choubaka> hybrid_goth: it's not immoral either. :D
<toran> i have it now :P
<agh> toran: did you just login as root?
<BigJG> zenlunatic: good idea
<toran> agh: temporarily, man
<hybrid_goth> Choubaka: imho it is
<toran> i'm not in X right now
<danko123456> Joris: wow..work it out...
<hybrid_goth> odiousone: fuck you
<goldfish> toran: do not under any circumstances irc as root
<BigJG> just iggy diousone
<tsume> I know its okay to sell open source, but I know how to make people buy software ;)
<trygvebw> It doesn't matter if selling PearPC is legal if the Mac OS X version it's coming with is warez...
<BigJG> ok time for lunch bbl
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: RMS got his start selling emacs for $150 :)
<Choubaka> there was a mac os with it? :|
<trygvebw> Choubaka: yeah
<toran> ok
<Joris> alsamixer is ASCII
<toran> ^_^
<Joris> alsamixer is ASCII danko123456
<zenlunatic> BigJG, At least you;ll have the standard packages which make the system usable.
<toran> no longer root :)
<odiousone> rms smells
<hybrid_goth> thoreauputic: heh
<agh> odiousone: yeah, he actually kinda does smell.
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: true
<krazykook> heh....i got a 2gig dvd of hoary...i wonder if the thing works
<agh> odiousone: and he's got a kind of wild / crazy look in his eyes too.
<zenlunatic> BigJG, I know how it is. I just got cable tuesday. I used to go to the library and use their wireless for any real apt-getting.
<robaqqq> hi all, please help me, i'm a "joe average" user i don't think i can get far without your help... my computer hangs during booting on "hotplug services". i can skip it with ctrl+c and get  system loaded, but there is no network card detected after that. could you help me with that?
* tsume dislikes how linux lies about memory
<odiousone> agh: there's no kinda about it. i had to run away
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: "when we refer to free, we mean Freedom and not price"
<zenlunatic> BigJG, When I first got cable I was convulsing with joy.
* tsume boots back to crappy KDE
<toran> ok, I have a question, now- I try to compile the ATI kernel module, and it errors something about "incomplete headers: /usr/src/linux/headers/version.h not found" or something like that
<agh> odiousone: you must have got him on a really musty day then.
<hybrid_goth> thoreauputic: i know what free is
<Choubaka> tsume: how does it lie? :|
<tsume> I need my throttle apps
<hybrid_goth> the famous free as in freedom
<kestas> toran, install kernel-headers
<goldfish> robaqqq: www.ubuntuguide.org -shows u how to disable those hotplug thingies
<toran> AHA.
<Joris> i cant' do shit danko123456  :( don't you remember the name of the setting anymore?
<agh> odiousone: he showers at least twice a week. :)
<toran> sorry to bother you with these stupid questions
<ivoks> tsume lies?
<toran> -_-
<odiousone> agh: i suppose it was summer
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Use bsd and stop complaining about GPL.
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Its not going away or anything.
<tsume> Choubaka: says programs take much memory, without saying how much is inactive in the pool acting like the memory looks like its inuse
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, The gpl that is.
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: I'm just reinforcing the RMS point: he has no objection to people selling free software
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: i aint complianing i just said it is imoral to sell oss
<danko123456> Joris: :)
<Choubaka> tsume: huh?
<hybrid_goth> and imo
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Why is it immoral?
<danko123456> Joris: something came up, ask crimsun
<kestas> if people want to have to buy a piece of software before they can trust it Ill be happy to be the one to take their money
<Choubaka> Mem:    516344k total,   509960k used,     6384k free,    41900k buffers
<Choubaka> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   281612k cached
<agh> odiousone: esr is pretty bad, when his wife's not around to make him wash... :)
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: whe should you sell something that is meant to be free
<Choubaka> the cache is the relevant part.
<hybrid_goth> as in freedom
<tsume> Choubaka: I can stop every application running on the system, and it will say I've 500 in use
<hybrid_goth> but is no illegal
<hybrid_goth> look at novell
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Thing is it doesn't matter if you sell it because someone else can repackage the source and resell it which drives the cost to zero.
<Choubaka> tsume: of course
<robaqqq> goldfish that page does't even contain word hotplug" could you show me which chapter is relevant?
<Choubaka> because it _is_ in use
<goldfish> robaqqq: ok
<odiousone> agh: yeah, and he's likely to pull a weapon on you if you mention his BO problem
<Choubaka> unused ram is useless :)
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: i have seen a thousand places to buy linux
<Joris> danko123456, i found out the output digitual / analog jack is turned off, any idea how to bring it back on?
<tsume> Choubaka: it could at least be placed as inactive in the menu
<Choubaka> so linux caches stuff to make your system more responsive.
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: bsd liscence sux
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: mostly I think the idea is to sell a serveice, not the software itself
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, The gnu folks see no problem in getting payed to write software. Where they draw the line is being able to control that software.
<thoreauputic> *service
<Choubaka> tsume: it's the "cache"
<kestas> Choubaka, remember all of the cached ram
<Choubaka> it's not inactive :)
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: donations?
<kestas> Choubaka, thats not used per se
<kestas> Choubaka, wait youre the one who gets this and I should be talking to someone else
<Choubaka> hehe :D
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Which is stupid IMO because you don't see anyone complaining about companies owning the copyrights on movies, well you do actually but thats different.
<kestas> tsume, cache is where programs are
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: i run strictly oss gpl'edd software
<robaqqq> goldfish thanks, i was googling a lot, but found nothing what can help me...
<kestas> tsume, cache ram isnt being used but its storing useful stuff
<agh> tsume: Choubaka, linux does some sorta odd stuff with unlinked .so's too. ldd leaves them in memory, but the kernel reports them as "cached"
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Well thats your choice. Thats a stupid choice IMO.
<trygvebw> In which package is GIJ?
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, I use sofwware because it gets the job done and is optimized.
<tsume> this was much easier with freebsd..
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, I use linux/bsd because I find its better.
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: why you want closed sourced?
<agh> tsume: not suprising. freebsd is pretty awesome.
<danko123456> Joris: m, as far as I know. maybe it is not to be turned on, that is possible
<tsume> I don't like seeing my system with 500MB in use when even X is closed
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: i use linux b/c i love the community
<kestas> "I use sofwware because it gets the job done and is optimized."?
<agh> tsume: but the network layer in linux smokes freebsd. :)
* hybrid_goth waves at the ubuntu community
<krazykook> gaten: windows did not get market share by standardization....they got it by forcing people to buy windows when they buy hardwares.
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Because if it wasn't for closed source development environments we wouldn't have Openoffice.org or Mozilla. Remember how those projects started.
<tsume> agh: so it beats microsoft windows too? ;)
<trygvebw> In which package is GIJ?
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, The open source model never could have built those apps from scratch.
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: Mozilla came from netscape
<tsume> brb, need to boot to KDE
<gaten> krazykook: yes of course..but they are both accurate statements
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Yes which was closed source.
<krazykook> gaten: it is not a standardization issue....it is a supplier issue.
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: you dont know that
<agh> agh: uh... actually... the network layer in windows is pretty clearly cut from way old freebsd. :)
<kestas> I heard netbsds networking stack was the best
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Actually I do know that.
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: i support the oss scene
<krazykook> gaten: what always semms to happen is the technician tries to install linux first and then has a problem so says...screw this, hand me the windows cd
<goldfish> robaqqq: hmmm it appears it has been removed from the site, hold on a sec.
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Me too because it creates better software.
<Choubaka> agh: talking to yuorself? :D
<Choubaka> your*
<thoreauputic> zenlunatic: they opened the source in 1998 - but moz ia a complete re-write anyway
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, But I don't hate the propretiary scene.
<goldfish> How do you blacklist hotplug stuff ?
<Lafitte-> barstow    no way in hell
<agh> kestas: it's arguable. the linux network stack is a new, single pass, design. all the bsds use classic dual pass
<Choubaka> goldfish: hmm
<gaten> krazykook: usually one excuteable works on whatever version of windows..with noteable exception sometimes with 'XP" lol...not so easy here
<goldfish> It was ono ubuntuguide, but i cant find it now :/
<metalsand> nmap is extremely complex
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, MS Offfice is still the best office suite.
<thoreauputic> goldfish: put it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: yes i love the the idea that you can see the code and security
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Bye far.
<metalsand> What's commands to I actually need!
<danko123456> zenlunatic: ccome on...
<kestas> agh: dont worry you can get away with making rash pro-linux statements in a linux chan ;)
<krazykook> gaten: no...that is not true....i have an executable of postgres that will not work on win98
<agh> metalsand: yes, and I'm curious why you'r playing with it. :)
<zenlunatic> danko123456, By far it is.
<krazykook> gaten: but apparently will work on win2k
<danko123456> haha:-p
<krazykook> gaten: there is nothing standardized about windows either
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: i dont like office suites but yes MS beats OOo but what about Star? i have never used star
<gaten> krazykook:sometimes...and for good reason..linux isn't all things to all people with sure is why we can claim the diversity is good..but sometimes its bad
<goldfish> robaqqq: add whatever hotplug service is giving errors, to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<zenlunatic> danko123456, But I still prefer emacs for real work.
<odiousone> krazykook: you are krazy if you want to run postgres on 98
<Choubaka> goldfish: create a file in /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/
<danko123456> it can s*** my B***
<Choubaka> and put the modules to be blacklisted in that file
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Star is basically the same as OOo.
<krazykook> odiousone: well i can't so now i run mysql on win98
<abarbaccia> hybrid_goth, MS beats star as well basically because doc files and MS formatting is the standard
<danko123456> emacs=text editor, word=word editor....
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: then why is it premium
<metalsand> agh: To learn :)
<trygvebw> StarOffice is not the same as OpenOffice.org 2.0
<kestas> "yes i love the the idea that you can see the code and security"
<robaqqq> goldfish but how to check which hotplug service is giving errors?
<gaten> krazykook: yeah there is..if a vendor writes an app he 'knows' what dll to expect to be there..not  true for .so all the time in distro xyz
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, What do you mean?
<agh> krazykook: why on earth are you still using win98?
<trygvebw> abarbaccia: Star and Open supports DOC files...
<Tsuroerusu> What's with the fish? :P
<agh> metalsand: check out scanrand then
<danko123456> zenlunatic: what would I need a word editor for, anyhow...
<gaten> krazykook: ie: not everyone 'adheres' to the LSB..and thats bad
<metalsand> agh: what's that?
<Nalioth> staroffice has support attached
<krazykook> gaten: they can statically link if they are suspicious about that particular dll
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: isnt Star a paid program
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, You have to realize that people like RMS are stifiling technological innovation because they reject things as basic as cell phones because they can't modify the source.
<abarbaccia> trygvebw, yes, but they try to read MS formatting - its MS'
<agh> metalsand:  check it out. :)
<trygvebw> abarbaccia: does that matter?
<robaqqq> goldfish, sorry, but i'm really lame with console and all that stuff
<aeho> Does someone know, why sounds don't work in open quartz?
<krazykook> gaten: it is no problem to statically link just one of the dlls
<metalsand> agh: Brief description? :P
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: linux fones exist
<agh> metalsand: stateless network scanner. very, very, very fast.
<kestas> open quartz you say?
<trygvebw> abarbaccia: why does that mean that Word is better than OpenOffice?
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, If saying "I only run free/open source software" makes managing your life easier than do it.
<gaten> krazykook: Yes i know
<abarbaccia> trygvebw, its MS's file format - they just try to adapt - so when you have a heavily formatted MS document (like my resume for example) it comes up all wrong in OOO and star
<kestas> that sounds interesting
<metalsand> agh: What does stateless mean?
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Because thats why I think people choose it.
<trygvebw> abarbaccia: really, i've never had _a single_ problem in OpenOffice.org
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: gladly :D
<trygvebw> except for documents with Macros
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, By saying only FOSS then they can eliminate choices which is less headaches
<krazykook> gaten: but the problem is when these libs add extra parameters to functions....then the wrapper code no longer works
<gaten> krazykook: it just creates problems when distrros ship various libs..thats why distros like symphonyOS are coming around the corner...
<agh> metalsand: that's beyond the scope of this channel. go read the docs on it. they're easy going
<krazykook> gaten: because it expects fewer parameters
<abarbaccia> trygvebw, well, if you ONLY use OOO then you have no problems, but when trying to cross the standard format is a doc file and sometimes there are hangups
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, What if a life support system was closed source. Would you use it to stay alive? I certainly would.
<gaten> krazykook: and why 'klik' was produced
<krazykook> gaten: and doesn't know how to deal with the extra parameters
<abarbaccia> now OOO2 got much better - but still a ways to come
<Choubaka> Only FOSS people are cool.
<trygvebw> abarbaccia: sometimes, only SOMETIMES :|
<metalsand> agh: There's no package found for it, where else can I get it?
<krazykook> so it is just a mess
<gaten> krazykook: yes I agree its messy
<Choubaka> that is, if they really live by that principle.
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: how does a life support goin to be closed source?
<danko123456> zenlunatic: I dont use proprietary software for anything except stuff like mp3 decoding, or whatever, everything else is gpl...
<Choubaka> I only know one person who does.
<abarbaccia> trygvebw, for a free solution - no doubt its amazing - but if you work with people who use MS then you probably need to use it as well
<zenlunatic> danko123456, Okay.
<metalsand> agh: Peoeple were talking about alcohol exclusively a week ago for like 3 hours straight, I'd say that's more relevant discusson :P
<kestas> I guess you people dont play good games
<agh> metalsand: google is your friend. :)
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: then a Mozilla or OOo will pop up with a FOSS life supporter
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Because they have computerized ones.
<metalsand> agh: So are you, right? :P
<gaten> danko123456: and for that you can default to ogg baby cause well its superior <G>
<Choubaka> kestas: gish <a33<wa3az3<z3
<trygvebw> abarbaccia: no..! As i said, i'm using it at school and we've never had a SINGLE problem exhaning documents between Word and OO!
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Not exactly.
<kestas> huh?
<Choubaka> kestas: gish
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: thats what you said
<Choubaka> it is a good game
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, Realize there is some software that is not "fun" to write.
<kestas> gish?
<danko123456> zenlunatic: man, seriously, you are way off topic, what do you mean a life support system, would you use it...who says someone would use a life support system, anyhow...youre tripping.
<Choubaka> and there is a linux port. :)
<abbot45> is there a DC++ client in the ubuntu repositories?  i cant find one.
<kestas> oh riiight yeah but I mean games like unreal tournament 2004
<agh> metalsand: sure, but you'll get a better understanding of it from the web pages.
<kestas> and doom 4
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: but ppl still do for the _community_
<kestas> *3
<kestas> 3
<Choubaka> kestas: haha
<danko123456> abbot45: you can get it yes. Do you have universe enabled?
<zenlunatic> danko123456, Whatever I'm just trying to smack some sense into a gnu zealot.
<kestas> and hybrid_goth: goths are shit eaters
<Choubaka> plain FPSs :P
<Choubaka> I hate FPSs
<zbowling> trygvebw: try passing documents containing tables copied from excel and using images to maintain spacing :-P Open office will freak
<abbot45> danko123456, yeah.  whats it called?
<danko123456> zenlunatic: man that comment was crack
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth, I'm just saying I won't claim to only use FOSS.
<trygvebw> zbowling: really, i've done that lots of times
<Choubaka> There are so many crappy games.
<agh> metalsand: and questions like "what is stateless" tell me that you're going to need a whole lot of background.
<zenlunatic> danko123456, So ignore me.
<Choubaka> Yet people buy them
<kestas> Choubaka, fair enough, I like many a GPL game, I just finished a 3 hour game of freeciv
<danko123456> abbot45: do you have a search function in your synaptic?
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: well good for you
<metalsand> agh: A WHOLE lot
<abbot45> danko123456, yep
<Choubaka> and don't support the really cool games.
<metalsand> agh: Where do I get such background?
<danko123456> zenlunatic: why would I ignore someone talking crap?
<Choubaka> like gish!
<zenlunatic> danko123456, Its your choice.
<abarbaccia> trygvebw, well consider yourself lucky because i havn't had as much success
<agh> metalsand: well... your local university probably has a CS program... :)
<danko123456> abbot45: well, search for name and description, for dc, or direct connect.
<goldfish> robaqqq: sorry
<goldfish> robaqqq: you there?
<trygvebw> abarbaccia: oh well...
<trenton> d
<metalsand> agh: I'm going to UCI next year, their CS program is top 10 in the nation ;)
<abbot45> danko123456, im already doin it.  should have tried that first.  haha.
<robaqqq> goldfish yes of course
<trenton> hi
<zbowling> trygvebw: hehe.. i maintain the mono extensable port to open office.. we try to match microsoft .net's api they have for office.. structurely they are vastly different... abiword handles documents better sometimes :-P
<danko123456> zenlunatic: yep, and that is why I will tell you you are takling nonsense on most your sentences, that mean anything...
<agh> metalsand: good stuff!
<abarbaccia> metalsand, whats UCI stand for?
<kestas> metalsand, counter strike?
<metalsand> agh: I'm not so sure this "hobby" of mine justifies a college major, though :P
<abarbaccia> kestas, computer science more likely
<danko123456> abbot45: yeah, but IRC is waycooler, you get to talk to someone:)
<kestas> ah
<metalsand> Univerity of California, Irvine
<kestas> Im doing computer science next year :)
<metalsand> University, too.
<abarbaccia> metalsand, lots of good tech jobs out there too
<danko123456> metalsand: wth the wireless working;)
<metalsand> abarbaccia: I've heard the opposite
<abbot45> danko123456, im not finding anything.  just a bunch of C++ libraries.
<danko123456> just a sec, Ill get you the name:)
<agh> metalsand: there are lots of good jobs in most of tech. but the entry positions are junk
<abarbaccia> metalsand, no way - southern cali is the breeding grounds for boeing and many other large companies
<agh> metalsand: hmm..
<metalsand> danko123456: Hey man, I got it working after EVERYONE gave up me. At least give me that I'm determined
<agh> metalsand: I'll take a swing at it.
<kestas> in which proffessions are there good entry positions?
<ivoks> :)
<abarbaccia> so true
<metalsand> agh: A swing at what? :x
<robaqqq> goldfish the problem happened when i activated two of my networks card (but only one used) with DHCP. after rebooting ubuntu freezes, if i skip hotplug none of this cards is recognised
<goldfish> oh right
<abarbaccia> i just landed an internship with IBM in austin TX - thinking about taking it - good experience
<goldfish> hmmm
<metalsand> Hi, ivoks
<danko123456> metalsand: Ill give you more than that, persistent...
<metalsand> abarbaccia: Congrats :)
<abarbaccia> thanks!
<bratsche> abarbaccia: Congrats..
<agh> metalsand: ok... a traditional network scanner, like nmap, sends out packets and then waits for responses.
<ivoks> robaqqq it doesn't freezes
<ivoks> robaqqq it starts dhclient
<metalsand> agh: I understand that much :)
<robaqqq> ivoks but that process doesn't take half of an hour, right?
<agh> metalsand: the difference between stateless and statefull is that the traditional, statefull ones, remember that they've sent out the packet.
<ivoks> robaqqq and then it times out because you aren't on Net
<danko123456> abbot45: sudo apt-get install dcgui
<danko123456> abbot45: hurry, cause I gotta go.
<agh> metalsand: stateless does _not_ keep track of which packets it's sent out.
<ivoks> robaqqq no, but it takes 300 seconds per interface... so 10 minutes if you have two interfaces
<abbot45> i found it
<metalsand> agh: Does that provide security for the user scanning?
<danko123456> abbot45: k, that may be it..
<agh> metalsand: it provides performance
<robaqqq> and if network cable is not attached (right now it's attached to another box, as you see :-))) what happens?
<metalsand> agh: I noticed some amazing times when I googled scanrand
<ivoks> robaqqq managing networks is poor on ubuntu, next version will have that better
<kestas> metalsand, if you recieve no response as opposed to a 'connection refused' it can tell you stuff about the target
<gbhat> where do I copy the mplayer codecs I downloaded from the mplayer site?
<agh> metalsand: remembering (and listening specifically for) a couple of million responses takes memory and processing power
<robaqqq> ivoks and if network cable is not attached (right now it's attached to another box, as you see :-))) what happens?
<gbhat> I installed mplayer from multiverse
<kestas> gbhat, have you read the README?
<ivoks> robaqqq times out... dhclient tries to get IP and fails... it's trying for 300seconds
<metalsand> agh: I had no idea it was so intricate, that many processing... I figured the commands of namp would be run in 5ms
<metalsand> processes*
<agh> metalsand: he he he
<ivoks> robaqqq or whatever time you define
<agh> metalsand: depends how big a network you're scanning.
<metalsand> agh: So, how did you get your background?
<ivoks> robaqqq you can just press ctrl c when that happens
<agh> metalsand: speaking of which... there are legal issues you really want to be aware of before you play with this gear
<robaqqq> and it should boot, right? with network cards recognised so i can run dhclient manually?
<danko123456> gbhat: ll give you a pastebin...if you want...and remember if it freezes when playing, change output plugin in options to esd
<ivoks> robaqqq or remove auto eth1 and auto eth0 from /etc/network/interfaces
<ivoks> robaqqq yes
<agh> metalsand: most ISPs prohibit network scanning or security probing in their TOS
<gbhat> danko123456, ok
<agh> metalsand: some companies, like the one I work for, have IDS systems which _automatically_ alert relevant authorities
<danko123456> gbhat: http://pastebin.com/284250
<danko123456> Now, it does not describe the apt-get way...a compilation.
<ivoks> robaqqq kernel recognises devices, init starts services... when booting kernel ends, all devices are ready for use
<robaqqq> ok. i understand now what it should do (but it's not doing it - so maybe it's a bug, i don't think lot of people test ubuntu on machines with two networks cards)
<metalsand> agh: Wow, scary.
<ivoks> rain! :(
<ryman> Ubuntu Rock
<danko123456> and, as it says, do not worry if not all exactly codecs from that list are there.
<agh> metalsand: I know for a fact that the FBI and RCMP knock on about 4 kids doors every week because they probed our systems
<danko123456> anyone interested in compiling MPlayer from source can look at that URL...
<agh> metalsand: and those guys lack a sense of humour
<ivoks> ryman all linux distros do :)
<metalsand> agh: So, I should always hop onto a wireless network of someone else BEFORE I run a scan :P
<danko123456> i gotta go to work
<agh> metalsand: no, you just shouldn't do it unless it's on a network where you have prior, WRITTEN, permission.
<metalsand> agh: I've already dealt with the local authorities (Both a detective and an officer) in my room last week, I'd like to avoid anymore of that
<robaqqq> ivocs ok i go to test that "remove auto eth" solution
<agh> metalsand: especially in the states. you guys have gone a little nutty the last couple of years.
<ivoks> agh scan? they sue you for scaning?
<metalsand> agh: Where are you located, agh?
<agh> ivoks: nope. don't sue, just scare the shit outa
<agh> metalsand: toronto, canada
<ivoks> agh then I would sue them :)
<ivoks> agh scan is ok
<agh> ivoks: you an american?
<metalsand> ivoks is croatian :x
<ivoks> agh but probing to connect on network isn't
<ivoks> agh nope
<agh> ivoks: then you probably still have civil rights. :)
<hans_> how can i update firefox?
<ivoks> agh :))
<metalsand> agh: How do I set -i in IRSSI :P
<metalsand> I can't see my alias when I type out stuff
<agh> metalsand: dunno, never worried about it.
<agh> metalsand: if you're really paranoid, then go through tor
<metalsand> Hrmmm. I'll consult #irssi
<metalsand> TOR?
<agh> metalsand: yep
<peloverde> I know i'm not supposed to use breezy yet, but when it's time, where can i find a clean breezy sources.list? dpkg-query -S seems to show that no package owns it
<agh> metalsand: oh yeah, you asked about my background...
<metalsand> Yeah :)
<zenlunatic> metalsand, It might be the terminal.
<Flav> peloverde: just change hoary to breezy in your sources.list
<ivoks> peloverde don't use breezy
<ivoks> guys, stay off breezy!!!
<krazykook> well..what i think is that they need to clean up this mess....when people add extra parameters to funcions in libraries they need to let other related libs know how to deal with the unexpected additional parameters
<Flav> ivoks: notice he said "I know i'm not supposed to use breezy yet"
<forsaker8k6> hi people
<ivoks> Flav :)
<gaten> ivoks: dont think you can..just remove and grab new one...1.0.3 I find to be stable.the rest are grabbag....
<agh> metalsand: 4 year BScH CompSci at Queen's U, MSC at Waterloo, 12 years industry experience
<ivoks> gaten ?
<gaten> ivoks: you asked
<ivoks> i asked?
<ivoks> what did i ask? :)
<gaten> ah crap
<metalsand> Oops/
<metalsand> I missed it.
<Zalgy> hi ppl
<gaten> ivoks: sorry wrong 'user'..agh
<ivoks> peloverde upgrade to breezy is easy
<agh> metalsand: 4 year BScH CompSci at Queen's U, MSC at Waterloo, 12 years industry experience
* forsaker8k6 wonders what's goin' on
<Zalgy> anyone know how to configure pureftpd under ubuntu?
<gaten> hans_: just download new one from the website..1.0.3 seems very stable to me not the others...
<ivoks> peloverde just edit ur sources.list and instead of hoary, put breezy
<ivoks> peloverde but don't to that anytime soon
<hans_> gaten: and how do i uninstall the old version?
<forsaker8k6> ivoks, somone tryed to kill me when i was to upgrade to breezy =)
<jason^> how do i turn off networking and bring it back up again?
<odiousone> shit cops
<^thehatsrule^> hm... i still didnt get my cds yet? :/
<gaten> hans_: synaptic
<ivoks> forsaker8k6 :)
<metalsand> agh: Very cool. Just out of curiousity what's your yearly salary? :D
<agh> metalsand: 6 figures
<gaten> agh: bitch
<ivoks> :))
<gaten> ;-)
<Zalgy> lol
<gaten> agh: jk of course...dain dont I only wish
<Zalgy> only 6? ;)
<metalsand> agh: I want to major in Business. I'm aiming for 7 :D
<agh> agh: yeah. but it's only Canadian money. :)
<ivoks> 6 figures can be 100.000 and 999.999
<gaten> agh: kewl what is it you do..if I may ask.feel free to PM me
<ivoks> notice bigger disproportion beetwen 100.000 and 999.999 then 0 and 100.000
<agh> I'm currently a senior DBA.
<Zalgy> I wish someone here knew where to set up pureftpd ?!?!
<gaten> agh: ah kewl
<metalsand> Double Major in Business Econmics/CS... Go back to school for a MBA, and then make lots of monies :P
<agh> ivoks: in canada, 6 figures means no less than $100,000.00
<BigJG> Zalgy:  i have been tryingto get pureftp working but havent had any luck yet
<krazykook> Zalgy: well one of them was easy...but one ftpd i never could figure out where the default directory was
<krazykook> Zalgy: i think it was proftpd
<Zalgy> yeah, it seems to be running, has a pid and everything, but I cant configure it, damn wrapper
<Quest-Master> In the terminal, how can I rename all of the first letters of the files in a directory to be lower case?
<Zalgy> might as well use vs-ftpd
<metalsand> hey ivoks
<ivoks> agh 6 figures means no less than 100.000 all around the world man :)
<Zalgy> pro sucks ;) despite the name hehe
<krazykook> Zalgy: well you know it is sad when the docs don't even tell you where the default directory is
<metalsand> you use wlan-ng right?
<agh> Zalgy: don't use wsftpd unless you absolutely must.
<ivoks> vsftpd
<agh> Zalgy: it's a real pain to configure and secure
<Zalgy> why?
<gaten> how do I edit hal/utopia to make CD insert/eject work without right click icon >eject necessity ???
<ivoks> vsftp?!
<nuxter> i need help
<Zalgy> oh Ill see I guess.
<ivoks> vsftpd is easy to configure
<BigJG> all of them are a pain so far
<nuxter> how to install crossover??
<ivoks> edit vsftpd.conf and fire
<BigJG> i havent tried vsftp yet
<krazykook> Zalgy: but i don't need that stuff anymore...if anybody wants this 2gig hoary i will just skype it
<ivoks> i use only vsftpd
<nuxter> help
<agh> he he he, I like my new server
<BigJG> does vsftpd have any sort of support for virtual users?
<nuxter> help
<metalsand> Does Ubuntu come default with a VNC installed?
<agh> nuxter: if anyone can help you, I'm sure they'll respond to your initial question.
<nuxter> help
<ivoks> BigJG yes
<nuxter> how to install crossover
<ivoks> BigJG http://vsftpd.beasts.org/#features
<BigJG> metalsand: the remote desktop function is based on vnc, under preferences
<agh> nuxter: but spamming the channel with "help" is going to have the opposite effect. you'll just annoy people. :)
<BigJG> ivoks:  thanks !
<ivoks> BigJG don't miss http://vsftpd.beasts.org/#people
<thoreauputic> nuxter: I guess that isn't really an Ubuntu question - you would find instructions on the Crossover Website I suppose
<metalsand> BigJG: Is it possible for a windows machine to view my Linux box :x
<nuxter> herm
<ivoks> metalsand sure
<ivoks> metalsand sudo apt-get install samba
<BigJG> yea go to the system menu, then to preferences, then remote desktop
<metalsand> How do I execute the command
<metalsand> ivoks: On it
<Nalioth> metalsand, yes it is possible
<BigJG> you mean files or VNC real time
<ivoks> metalsand ah.. that...
<metalsand> BigJG: Yes
<ivoks> lol
<PhantomFreak> Ubuntu Sucks!
<Nalioth> metalsand, there are many ways to "view" your windoze box (besides in the garbage, heh heh)
<agh> wow, vsftpd looks really good.
<George__> Ubuntu doesn't SUCK
<ivoks> PhantomFreak yuhu!
<BigJG> metalsand: ok yea go to system/preferences/remote desktop
<George__> YEAH PhantomFREAK sucks
<ivoks> agh best there is
* George__ hits Phantomfreak in the balls, and watches him cry
<metalsand> BigJG: I did
<BigJG> allow other users to view and control and set up a password
<agh> don't feed the trolls please
<George__> hey where do i have to go to see my machine specs?
<metalsand> Already done :)
<metalsand> But how would I execute that command on a windows box?
<PhantomFreak> I fucking does! I've been trying to install software all day and it never fucking does what I tell it!
<BigJG> metalsand: ok vnc should work as long as a firewall isnt blocking
<BigJG> oooh
<krazykook> i still can't figure out why skype works but gaim doesn't work....does anybody know the outgoing port to gaim
<BigJG> metalsand: download tightvnc or realvnc
<George__> where do i have to go to see my machine specs?
<BigJG> just google it
<agh> George__: which ones?
<krazykook> nobody knows the outgoing port to gaim
<George__> what's in my machine
<agh> George__: yeah, but which specs?
<ivoks> agh kernel.org has nice comment on vsftpd
<George__> motherboard, sound, Cdrom, Network, video,case etc
<BigJG> krazykook: I would assume gaim uses the same ports the messenger it represents uses
<George__> my hard drives
<George__> speakers,
<zenrox> krazykook,  it uses the default ports of the diferent proticals it supports
<agh> George__: hmmm, try the reciept. :)
<George__> nevermind speakers
<ivoks> agh May 26, 2004: vsftpd is now serving ftp... We should have done this sooner...
<George__> reciept where?
<PhantomFreak> I've tried installing F-prot, AVG Free, Avast - Non of them work... Nor do the latest version of Firefox or Open office!
<krazykook> krazykook: well which port does it use for this irc channel
<agh> George__: the reciept from when you bought the box. ;)
<BigJG> just google it
<metalsand> ivoks: Is samba pretty newbie-friendly?
<George__> i made....
<krazykook> krazykook: for outgoing files
<agh> George__: ok, there's a couple of places to look.
<George__> there's thing in gnome that tells u must of it no?
<agh> George__: I don't know the gui way
<agh> George__: but if you like text consoles... I'm your man. :)
<ivoks> metalsand no
<George__> text consoles yeah give me it text way
<metalsand> ivoks: awesome :P
<ivoks> metalsand but u have nice GUI configurator
<ivoks> metalsand for simple sharing
<PhantomFreak> Yo lot are no fucking use
<ivoks> metalsand System -> administration -> shared folders
<agh> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<agh> cat /proc/meminfo
<sbcl3> will "sudo chmod a-x /etc/init.d/ntpdate" do nothing other than stop ubuntu form looking for the internet server at startup?
<agh> cat /proc/io*
<agh> George__: get the picture? :)
<krazykook> it doesn't make sense why skype works but gaim doesn't...since they both have IM
<ivoks> sbcl3 yes :)
<agh> sbcl3: that's an interesting approach
<zenrox> krazykook,  open one port on your router and tell gaim to use that
<George__> k thanks man
<George__> so
<ivoks> sbcl3 or
<George__> cat/proc/sound?
<krazykook> zenrox....i don't see an outgoing port to open on gaim
<sbcl3> ioks: i just did it :)
<agh> sbcl3: the usual way to do that is 'rm /etc/rc*.d/S*ntpdate'
<sbcl3> okay...
<George__> ahh hellz
<sbcl3> do i need to do that now?
<zenrox> krazykook,  open any port on your router and tell gaim to use it in the options
<sbcl3> (that i did it my other way)
<George__> there's a gui way
<ivoks> sbcl3 ok :)
<agh> sbcl3: nope the other way will work
<George__> found
<George__> device database
<krazykook> zenrox: in the gaim options it doesn't give you outgoing port
<zenrox> yes it does
<rriche> Hi, not too familiar with sound configuration under linux/ubuntu.. just got a new soundblaster live 24-bit..  how would i go about getting that working now?
<krazykook> zenrox: it just says listening port
<zenrox> thats all you need
<rriche> thought there was some sndsetup command or something.
<metalsand> I'm going to take a break from IRC - lunch time, In-N-Out Burger... You're all jealous :D
<agh> metalsand: I've heard that place is good
<George__> no.
<metalsand> Then it's time to head to the beach... Can't beat Orange County.
<BigJG> ivoks: do you know where the .conf file for vsftpd is located?
<nuxter> HELPPPPP
<nuxter> HELPPPPP
<nuxter> HELPPPPP
<^thehatsrule^> how do you tell if your cd order has been processed?
<metalsand> agh: Good is SUCH an understatement :P
<agh> nuxter: that's a good way to get added to people's ignore lists...
<^thehatsrule^> ive logged in shipit, but i cannot see where to go and check
<ivoks> BigJG in /etc
<George__> anyone know how u see your machine specs?
<agh> gotta go. bye
<BigJG> ivoks: thanks again
<rriche> anyone?
<metalsand`g0ne> See you folks later
<ivoks> BigJG all .configs are in /etc man
<BigJG> ivoks: I was looking for it located in a directory
<nuxter> help
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> BigJG sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<ivoks> don't tell me you downloaded source?
<krazykook> ok i reset the ports in gaim to some usable ones on  my router...is anybody using gaim where i can test this upload stuff
<George__> hey, how do i see my system specs in gnome?
<George__> need to know what hard ware i have
<ivoks> George__ system -> administration -> device manager
<George__> thank u
<George__> shooot no device manager
<George__> fixed thanks
* George__ hugs ivoks
<BBurger> related to George__'s question: is there a util to get mobo/CPU/etc temps & such?
<rriche> wtf
<rriche> alsa .. doesnt support a soundblaster live? gheeey...
<goldfish> BBurger: Temperatures?
<krazykook> BBurger: yes...sensors-detect
<Quest-Master> rriche: Yes, it does
<krazykook> is anybody using gaim where i can test this upload stuff
<rriche> hrrm
<rriche> well.. wtf
<Moo> hi
<rriche> trying alsaconf.. just installed new soundblaster live 24-bit.. seeded properly.
<rriche> said nothing detected.
<Moo> What would be the best Mail server setup?
<krazykook> hey you mean nobody in this room with 500 people are using gaim
<ivoks> rriche restarted?
<krazykook> and this is ubuntu
<rriche> yes
<ivoks> rriche you have to restart kernel... for now, only via rebooting machine
<goldfish> krazykook: probably
<BBurger> krazykook: syn shows "lm-sensors" for ubuntu - is this what u mean?
<rriche> right
<ivoks> rriche check your logs
<rriche> i turned the puter off to install the card.
<ivoks> rriche dmesg | grep alsa
<rriche> then rebooted
<rriche> k
<ivoks> rriche do you have onboard sound?
<ivoks> rriche did you disable it?
<rriche> yes.. but i disabled it on the bios
<sbcl3> does anyone here know how I would go about getting my Turtle Beach Catalina sound card to work in linux?
<Moo> What would be the best Mail server setup?
<rriche> dmesg | grep alsa says nothing.
<sbcl3> I don't know where to look for drivers
<ivoks> rriche rriche dmesg | grep ALSA
<sbcl3> i'm not even sure they exist
<rriche> nadda :(
<ivoks> rriche rriche dmesg | grep -A2 ALSA
<ivoks> ah, nothing?
<ivoks> rriche lspci
<BigJG> ivoks: any idea why it says "Could not bind listening IPv4 socket" when i try to start vsftpd?
<krazykook> 500 people in ubuntu...all of you have gaim...and not one of you is using it
<toran> ok guys, when I try to do "make gconfig" when compiling the kernel, I get the following error message: Unable to find the GTK+ installation. Please make sure that the GTK+ 2.0 development package is correctly installed... You need gtk+-2.0, glib-2.0 and libglade-2.0.
<rriche> 0000:02:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<goldfish> i dont have or use gaim
<rriche> hrrm
<ivoks> BigJG you allready have a running FTP daemon
<toran> what packages should I install?
<Flav> dcraven: which version of wordpress are you using? 1.2.2 in hoary?
<Moo> Has anyone been able to successfully run an eMail server (POP, imap and SMTP)?
<ivoks> rriche modprobe snd-sb
<toran> apt-get install gtk doesn't do anything
<toran> by the way, I'm on kubuntu
<krazykook> Moo: nobody bothers with that anymore...it was only useful for an auction server
<zenrox> krazykook,  i use gaim just dont have that prob your having my router supports IPv6 routing
<rriche> ivoks: module not found
<thoreauputic> toran: any particular reason you are compiling a kernel?
<Moo> krazykook: what do you mean?
<toran> I need to get rid of DRM support
<ivoks> rriche did you check out wiki pages?
<sbcl3> where would I put manually installed fonts in /usr/share/fonts/truetype? I want to install the microsoft fonts
<krazykook> well if 500 have ubuntu and they all have gaim and nobody is using it.
<rriche> not thoroughly
<toran> which I believe is keeping me from 3d Direct Rendering Heaven
<ivoks> rriche do that
<rriche> but you have already helped alot
<ivoks> rriche use google
<ivoks> rriche go to alsa-project.org
<rriche> i dont remember all these commands for checking hardware hehe
<krazykook> i need to solve this upload problem
<sbcl3> does it go in freefont?
<ivoks> rriche manufacturer of your card?
<thoreauputic> sbcl3: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<sbcl3> where will it place them?
<thoreauputic> sbcl3: and the easiest way to make fonts available to a user is to dump them in ~/.fonts
<sbcl3> thoreauputic: what if i want all users to have access to them?
<thoreauputic> sbcl3: somewhere in /usr/share I expect
<rriche> ivoks: creative
<ivoks> rriche type?
<ivoks> rriche model
<sbcl3> thoreauputic: can i just move them after the apt-get?
<BigJG> ivoks: I am unable to find any active ftp sessions, is there a way to check?
<krazykook> but anyway nobody needs a mail server anymore because everybody wants to use ebay
<rriche> SoundBlaster Live 24-bit
<thoreauputic> sbcl3: you won't need to
<sbcl3> if i want them available to everyone i need to move them to /usr/share/fonts/truetype though
<thoreauputic> sbcl3: msttcorefonts will install them appropriately
<sbcl3> k...
<ivoks> BigJG telnet 127.0.0.1 21
<ivoks> BigJG does it connects to service?
<sbcl3> thoreauputic: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sbcl3> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sbcl3> "
<ivoks> rriche that card is supported
<goldfish> sbcl3: do u have synaptic already open?
<rriche> hrrm
<ivoks> rriche sudo modprobe snd-ca0106
<BigJG> ivoks: it said it was connected then disconnected right away
<thoreauputic> sbcl3: close synaptic or whatever other instance of apt you have running
<ivoks> BigJG then something is running on 21
<BigJG> ivoks:  I did a ps -ef | grep ftp and found nothing
<sbcl3> it worked
<sbcl3> thanks
<krazykook> or else they want to use gmail for some strange reason
<sbcl3> where did it put them?
<BigJG> ivoks:  is there a way to check for programs based on port?
<sbcl3> /home/usr/.fonts?
<rriche> module not found
<ivoks> BigJG netstat
<goldfish> nmap
<ivoks> BigJG try netstat -ap | less
<goldfish> well, no
<ivoks> rriche uname -r
<rriche> 2.6.10-5-k7
<thoreauputic> sbcl3: run ` locate fonts ` to see where all your fonts live ;)
<ivoks> rriche hm
<sbcl3> ah
<sbcl3> thanks
<ivoks> rriche cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel
<sbcl3> /etc/X11/fonts
<thoreauputic> sbcl3: if yo haven't used "locate" before, run ` sudo updatedb`
<BigJG> ivoks:  I see an entry that says *:ftp under local address
<rriche> yah
<rriche> exists
<ivoks> rriche now is there sound directory?
<truz24> I made a ssh connection in nautilus with ssh://address/  , how can i mount that ssh connection instead ?
<rriche> yes sir
<ivoks> BigJG at the end is name of app
<BigJG> ivoks:  no port or any other relevant info
<krazykook> all these ubuntu experts in here and nobody is testing gaim
<ivoks> BigJG *.ftp is port 21
<thoreauputic> truz24: you don't "mount" ssh
<ivoks> rriche and drivers under sound?
<brad__> hello, first time here
<rriche> quite a few yah
<truz24> well, I want to share files with my other computer and would like to use ssh/scp instead of samba
<rriche> my ac97 onboard worked fine
<thoreauputic> truz24: you can make a bookmark for the connection in nautilus
<rriche> but i bought this card for the surround sound capabilities
<truz24> well, xmms for instance doesn't let me use the ssh:// path
<truz24> so i need to mount it
<thoreauputic> truz24: differerent issue - using xmms over ssh is another ball game
<airox> Would one execute a game setup with cedega as root ?
<truz24> ok
<airox> sudo cedega /mnt/cdrom/Setup.exe ?
<wizard_31> help!
<thoreauputic> truz24: ssh is a protocol, not a file mounting system
<ivoks> rriche are you sure there isn't snd-ca0106 module?
<brad__> I would like to know if anyone knows how to install Nvidia 6800GT on Ubuntu 64bit edition, with 64-bit drivers? Im new and need detailed instruction please.
<rriche> yip
<truz24> samba is a protocol too
<wizard_31> having problems removing pkg's
<thoreauputic> truz24: if you need to mount shares, use samba or nfs
<ivoks> rriche cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<ivoks> rriche find . -name snd-*
<truz24> yeah, i figured thats what i'd have to do
<Bramme> ubuntu is quite buggy over here... gives a bit the impression of windows 98... constantly crashing progs
<Bramme> what do i have to do ?
<samil> sdlkfsdf
<rriche> yes... many of them
<rriche> nothing matching ca though
<ivoks> rriche hm
<zenlunatic> Does ubuntu use x.org or xfree86?
<wizard_31> xorg
<ivoks> zenlunatic you can choose
<rriche> there is sb-common
<brad__> Would this be the place to find out driver questions? or is there a place for newbies to go for help?
<rriche> or something
<rriche> for isa
<rriche> heh
<ivoks> rriche go to /boot
<rriche> k
<rriche> if i apt-get remove alsa and add it back in.. does that replace the library files?
<krazykook> 500 ubuntu experts in here and nobody is testing gaim...this is pathetic
<rriche> however.. everything is fairly up-to-date too.
<zenlunatic> brad__, Its called google.
<ivoks> rriche http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Live+24bit.&chip=SB0410%2C+P17&module=ca0106
<ivoks> rriche don't do that
<ivoks> rriche alsa is in kernel
<robaqqq> ivocs hi i did as you asked, but removing auto eth0 from etc/network/interfaces did't help: box is still freezing at hotplug. could you tell me how to add hardware which was not recognised during booting?
<John6000> http://80.46.161.96
<John6000> my kubuntu webserver
<John6000> http://80.46.161.96
<John6000> its running now
<brad__> I have done various google searches but many are old and say that no 64bit drivers exist.
<ivoks> robaqqq hotplug freez?
<ivoks> robaqqq don't know then...
<robaqqq> ivocs yes
<ivoks> robaqqq uname -r
<f00f_bug> help please, im getting no sound when trying to use muine
<ivoks> f00f_bug plug the speakers :)
<f00f_bug> ivoks: har har
<Riddell> John6000: dood.  that's just missing a kubuntu brillian button http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/
<robaqqq> ivocs what that means?
<ivoks> robaqqq version of kernel you are using, just type that in terminal
<rriche> ivoks: gotcha.. hrrm.. so i have to recompile alsa using that --configure?  so apt-get install alsa-source or whatever.. and follow these instructions?
<brad__> If anyone is running 64bit Ubuntu and has a Nvidia card, please send me a message as to how you got the 64-bit drivers. Thank you
<ivoks> rriche they mention CVS there
<rriche> yes.
<ivoks> rriche i really wouldn't know
<ivoks> rriche but, if you want to catch ubuntu source, do apt-get install alsa-source
<robaqqq> ivocs 2.6.10-5-386
<ivoks> robaqqq hm, then i don't know...
<robaqqq> ivocs ok...
<robaqqq> do you know how to add network card on a box running ubuntu warty (no console, if possible). i have to skip hotplug during booting in order to get to the system - and after that my system doesn't see any network card
<ivoks> bye all
<BigJG> ivoks:  thanks for all your help!
<ivoks> robaqqq hm...
<ivoks> robaqqq it seams that hotplug is haled because of your network card
<ivoks> robaqqq what network cards do you have?
<Bramme> i have the main and the universal repo's in my sources.list, but they don't contain mplayer?
<toran> hey guys, how would I go about changing my screen resolution?
<krazykook> you people are pathetic and have lost the experimental spirit
<thoreauputic> Bramme: you need multiverse as well
<toran> hmm... where would I add multiverse to?
<toran> which lines, that is
<thoreauputic> Bramme: just add the word  multiverse on each universe line
<Bramme> alright
<Bramme> thx
<robaqqq> ivocs some standard ones. i don't think that matters - both  were working properly _before_ i activated hdcp
<ivoks> dhcp?
<stevegula> doing the ubuntu install and resizing an ntfs partition fscked everything it seems, anyone have recommendations on how to attempt to restore the ntfs partition?
<ivoks> dhcp
<toran> /anyway/, how would I go about changing my screen resolution?
<ivoks> robaqqq  grep ^auto /etc/network/interfaces
<toran> I just installed the xorg-drivers-fglrx, and I can't seem to find a way to get my resolution where I want it
<ivoks> toran /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<toran> I looked there, there really isn't a setting that says "Set it to this"
<toran> it just has different modes you can allow
<ivoks> toran lol
<robaqqq> ivocs i checked that, but this is on the other box and i cannot copy/paste that long names
<toran> and I have the resolution I want allowed, I just don't know where to set it to
<toran> that
<ivoks> robaqqq and.. what it says?
<ivoks> robaqqq it should be only auto lo
<robaqqq> one is 3com 3c905c-tx
<robaqqq> ivocs one is 3com 3c905c-tx
<toran> SubSection "Display"
<toran>                 Depth           24
<toran>                 Modes           "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "319x1024"
<ivoks> robaqqq  grep ^auto /etc/network/interfaces
<rriche> ivoks: i think it's becoming a kernel issue
<rriche> checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unsupported soundcard ca0106
<toran> see what I mean? where do I select the resolution I want?
<ivoks> rriche snd-ca0106
<ivoks> toran in that line
<robaqqq> the other one is realtek  rt8139
<ivoks> robaqqq  grep ^auto /etc/network/interfaces
<rriche> checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unknown soundcard snd-ca0106
<toran> ivoks, so, just take out the ones I don't want and leave the resolution I want it at?
<queuetue> Thelatest cedega says that random crashes (which I am encountering) may be resolved by running a 2.6.8 kernel ... But the 2.6.8 kernel installed by ubuntu does not work with the nvidia drivers.  How shoudl I fix this?
<ivoks> robaqqq type that on that computer
<ivoks> toran yes. simple, isn't it?
<toran> ^_^
<toran> so, why are there so many in there by default?
<ivoks> toran i'm wrong person for that question
* goofrider is back (gone 26:15:00)
<robaqqq> ivocs how to produce that funny character between grep and auto?
<nakata> yay
<toran> well, let's see if it works now ^_^
<ivoks> robaqqq shift 6
<krazykook> where in the hell did all of you leave your pioneering and experimental spirit
<robaqqq> ivocs just a minute
<ivoks> :)
<Juhaz> depends on keyboard layout...
<krazykook> what if Daniel Boone lost his pioneering spirit
<Flav> krazykook: back with the gentoo install i abandoned in favor of ubuntu :P
<HappyFool> krazykook: traded it in for a bottle of whiskey
<nakata> new ubuntu laptop
<krazykook> well i am going back to gentoo when i get a larger hard drive...but for now i am testing this ubuntu
<zenlunatic> Anyone using mpg321 to stream files?
<BigJG> krazykook: is gentoo hard to install?
* keikoz lu tlm
<krazykook> BigJG: well it takes a few days from stage1
<krazykook> BigJG: it is not a 1 hour thing like ubuntu
<robaqqq> ivocs it's says me that such a file doesn't exist
<BigJG> krazykook: you compile it from ground up right?
<zenlunatic> BigJG, Yeah its pointless.
<ivoks> BigJG gentoo is easy to install if you follow handbook
<ivoks> BigJG but
<Choubaka> 1 hour?
<krazykook> BigJG: well exept for some basic executables like binutils
<ivoks> BigJG gentoo is really overhead... toy for teenagers
<Choubaka> I bet can install Ubuntu within 15 minutes >:)
<krazykook> BigJG: but then you can even recompile them
<rriche> ivoks: going to try updating to -11 kernel
<gaten> what do I edit to make CD insert/eject work without right click icon >eject necessity ???
<ivoks> rriche hm..
<queuetue> Thelatest cedega says that random crashes (which I am encountering) may be resolved by running a 2.6.8 kernel ... But the 2.6.8 kernel installed by ubuntu does not work with the nvidia drivers.  How shoudl I fix this?
<ivoks> rriche i don't like that kernel
<krazykook> yes well...so what...gentoo is where all the action is
<BigJG> so what is the point? does it run leaner when its compiled?
<rriche> or i could possibly use one of my earlier versons.
<ivoks> rriche wait a sec
<zenlunatic> BigJG, No.
<rriche> versions.
<BigJG> How are new packages installed? from tarball?
<zenlunatic> BigJG, At most you'll get 10% improvement.
<stevegula> hey peoples, when using fdisk to create an ntfs partition, what partition code do you recommend (7 - HPFS/NTFS, or 86 NTFS volume set ) ?
<zenlunatic> BigJG, Thing is the gentoo folks don't actually provide benchmarks, they all just say everything runs faster.
<robaqqq> ivocs hell, it checked my user  directory only. how to get into main tree?
<ivoks> rriche 2.6.12 has support for that card
<rriche> hrrm.. i didnt see 2.6.12 in my list.
<ivoks> rriche i know :)
<BigJG> zenlunatic: so is everything installed from CVS or are the ports similar to .deb files
<ivoks> rriche try with .11
<zenlunatic> BigJG, Its all source files.
<toran> hmm... I took out all the other resolutions, and it still is at 640x480
<ivoks> robaqqq ?
<robaqqq> ivocs yes
<toran> even after restarting the X server, and all
<BigJG> zenlunatic: Yea, I think I am pretty happy with debian
<ivoks> robaqqq grep ^auto /etc/network/interfaces
<robaqqq> ivocs how to get into main tree?
<rriche> ivoks: hehe. k.. thx
<ivoks> robaqqq you don't have to
<ivoks> robaqqq grep ^auto /etc/network/interfaces
<zenlunatic> BigJG, I'm running ubuntu but I might switch to unstable.
<rriche> i will dare not give up on it.. linux is too sweet and my games play better than in windows :)
<zenlunatic> BigJG, Same thing really.
<rriche> reboot
<BigJG> zenlunatic: Actually I meant Ubuntu, debian based
<ivoks> robaqqq grep[space] ^auto[space] /etc/network/interfaces
<robaqqq> right now its root@foobox/:home/user
<zenlunatic> BigJG, LIke I said same thing.
<Gnobody> what benefit is there to running Sid over Hoary?
<ivoks> robaqqq that's not important
<Gnobody> Hoary is pretty new
<zenlunatic> BigJG, I'm actually looking into netbsd myself.
<Gnobody> and has Xorg over sid atm
<BigJG> zenlunatic: is that also port based?
<robaqqq> ivocs it says me that there is no such a file or directory
<ivoks> robaqqq check your spelling
<robaqqq> checked twice - all spaces and ltters are in place
<zenlunatic> BigJG, Yes it has ports but its not all optimized like gentoo is.
<ivoks> robaqqq that file egzist. 578%
<BigJG> zenlunatic: I am excited to see how how Novell's EDirectory integrates into linux
<BigJG> zenlunatic: so what benefits do you see from netbsd
<toran> someone look at my xorg.conf and tell me what to do to make it change to 1600x1200 resolution?
<toran> http://pastebin.ca/11744
<ivoks> i'm tierd...
<krazykook> its funny....those technicians look at gentoo....and say i can't install this crap...hand me the windows cd
<ivoks> krazykook gentoo is shit.
<zenlunatic> BigJG, Netbsd has a very clean codebase. They use basically the same code for all there architectures.
<ivoks> :)
<nakata> gentoo is cool
<robaqqq> ivocs says "auto lo"
<ivoks> mah..
<nakata> if you know how to use it
<goofrider> Gentoo = Linux From Sratch for Dummies
<Gnobody> Gentoo is for people with too much time on their hands
<ivoks> robaqqq ok....
<zenlunatic> Gentoo is pointless.
<nakata> and need it
<BigJG> zenlunatic: Is it Unix?
<goofrider> Linux From Scratch for Dummies
<nakata> goofrider: yeah, lfs is sweet too
<nakata> i don't use either, mind you...
<zenlunatic> BigJG, Nope its BSD. Unix is a licensed trademark.
<queuetue> The latest cedega says that random crashes (which I am encountering) may be resolved by running a 2.6.8 kernel ... But the 2.6.8 kernel installed by ubuntu does not work with the nvidia drivers.  How shoudl I fix this?
<krazykook> goofrider: well you are right about that
<zenlunatic> BigJG, Its unix-like just as linux is.
<nakata> would you believe: Linux From Scratch for Impatient People
<slx_home> instead of working on ubuntu breeze ubuntu team should put energy in to sarge and help it get released
<zxc> anyone know how to switch profiles in firefox?
<toran> anyone know how to change the screen resolution?
<krazykook> goofrider: the really smart people are in linux from scratch
<robaqqq> ivocs you were right, it exists , i misspelled /ect/
<BigJG> zenlunatic: ahh ok, all these different platforms confuse me
<ivoks> nakata that's gentoo :)
<ivoks> robaqqq ok
<goofrider> I always say.. Gentoo only make u FEEL like you're building the perfect Linux install for yourself
<toran> zxc, if I remember correctly they sorta took that support out, and you need an extension to do it
<BigJG> goofrider:  lol
<ivoks> gentoo is LFS for dummies
<krazykook> but there is a lot more action on gentoo...there is about 20 packages a day coming in on gentoo to keep you busy
<nakata> ivoks: yeah that's what i said
<goofrider> that's what **I*** said
<zenlunatic> BigJG, Really netbsd only supports one more processor than debian, they just support more architectures.
<BigJG> Hey, I have been wondering, whats the difference/benefits between ext3 and Reiser?
<ivoks> no, IIII said that :)
<goofrider> (tm)
<ivoks> (c)
<ivoks> (R)
<scott> toran: system > preferences > screen resolution
<BigJG> zenlunatic: architectures as in computer hardware?
<zenlunatic> BigJG, Supporting all that is what makes debian and netbsd have slow release cycles. Gentoo has a lot of support too.
<goofrider> I'll ligitate your ass into five fruity shapes
<nakata> "he probably spelled library with one 'r' again, poor bastard..."
<ivoks> robaqqq you will have to ask someone else
<ivoks> robaqqq i'm tierd and going to bed
<robaqqq> ivoks pity...
<zenlunatic> BigJG, Yes. I'm really not sure how it all works out but I did read that they only support one more processor than debian.
<scott> BigJG: I think reiser is faster on extended attributes with lots of small files
<toran> scott, I'm on kubuntu, I don't see a submenu "preferences" under system
<robaqqq> ivocs say hello to beatifull croatia
<scott> toran, oh, might try k#kubuntu, most of us use gnome
<ivoks> :)
<BigJG> zenlunatic: Interesting
<goofrider> toran, System-> Control Center
<BigJG> scott: thanks
<robaqqq> ivocs from me :-)
<ivoks> robaqqq zravo polska!
<ivoks> zdravo
<Gnobody> is it possible to convert a drive from ext3 to Reiser4 without losing data and get it to work with Grub?
<robaqqq> ivocs :-))))))
<ivoks> Gnobody no
<Pete-051> hi folk
<Gnobody> damn
<ivoks> Gnobody you don't want that
<klaas> hi all, i'm trying to install flash, but it gives me errors, when i try to copy the files to the plugin directory, it says i don't have the rights
<zenlunatic> BigJG, Open and Net both seemed overhyped as far as security and platform support goes, respectively.
<ivoks> not reiser :)
<Gnobody> why?
<robaqqq> ivoks i have heard that you have great creative commons team - do you know that initiative?
<ivoks> couse your data will live for month or two
<goofrider> Gnobody, well, u can shrink the ext3, create the resier4,  cp the data, del ext3, then grow r4
<zxc> toran, thanks I'll look for it
<BigJG> Well apparently my system thinks that an ftp server is running on port 21 without my only installed server running, is there anyway i can reset the running program without restarting the computer?
<nakata> god i hope this works
<Gnobody> yeah I thought of that thanks goo
<nakata> ubuntu + xfs
<ivoks> robaqqq ?
<ivoks> nakata it does
<nakata> ivoks: that gives me a thicky
<goofrider> Gnobody, use reiserfs3 though. Reiserfs4 is still pretty new
<BigJG> nakata:  lol
<BigJG> what is xfs
<goofrider> nakata, why XFS?
<nakata> because it rocks
<truz24> i tried mounting a reiser4 partition and it wasn't happening
<goofrider> nakata, just wondering why u picked it. Not a flame or anything
<nakata> it's the fastest linear FS for linux
<truz24> mount said it didn't know what it was
<nakata> fastest journalling
<nakata> 64-bit namespaces and inode pathing
<toran> "your X server does not support rotating & resizing of screen. Please update to version 4.3 or greater. You need X Rotat and Resize extension version 1.1 or greater to use this feature
<nakata> allowing for ummm 18 exabyte files or something
<aeho> Does someone know, why sounds don't work in equake in my comp?
<BigJG> nice!
<nakata> and extended file attributes
<goofrider> i mean how does it compare to reiser?
<robaqqq> ivoks check this: http://creativecommons.org/worldwide/hr/
<nakata> httpd hit-counter ON THE FILE ATTRIBUTE ITSELF
<nakata> that's amazing.
<nakata> well it's better in every way
<BigJG> does the basic ubuntu install support xfs?
<Gnobody> yes
<nakata> BigJG: apparently
<Gnobody> BigJG
<jinxi> how do I install the http server and play .avi file?
<goofrider> oh I remember why I passed up XFS
<nakata> i'm installing on it now, as a matter o' fact
<truz24> how do you get mount to mount reiser4?
<goofrider> XFS is not shrinkable
<nakata> ...
<Flav> ugh - ffmpeg needs splitting, i can't believe i need X libs for encoding to mpeg4 :)
<nakata> so what?
<nakata> well i suppose you have your reasons
<goofrider> nakata, I use LVM, I grow and shrink my FS al the time
<nakata> yeah that's a good point
<Gnobody> do you have benchmarks nakata?
<goofrider> nakata, we all have different priorities  :)
<nakata> Gnobody: no idea, i've never used xfs before
<nakata> only ext3, reiser3, and afs
<Gnobody> I thought XFS was an older FS
<nakata> Gnobody: it's the Irix official
<nakata> afaik
<nakata> probably wrong
<goofrider> Gnobody, XFS was the journaling file system by SGI for IRIS
<goofrider> Gnobody, but they ported it to Linux and open sourced it in 1999 or so
<nakata> http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/index.html
<nakata> there's some info on it
<Greens> I am having trouble with a network attached HP Laserjet 4 Plus. Every time I send a print test to it, it requests A4 paper, though I have the printer set for US-Letter. I can print fine from an iMac on the network. Any ideas?
<klaas> hi all, i'm trying to install flash, but it gives me errors, when i try to copy the files to the plugin directory, it says i don't have the rights
<krazykook> well as far as i know xfs is the only 64bit
<scott> you know what I don't understand?  tons of people use sage but no one has come up with a better css than the default
<goofrider> Gnobody, if u wanna talk about old, JFS from IBM is older
<krazykook> other than ntfs
<nakata> krazykook: sad isn't it?
<nakata> afs is 64bit
<krazykook> but with all the compression stuff i don't know if 64bit is necessary anymore
<nakata> but it's atheos and syllable only
<nakata> oh, and befs
<nakata> that's 64bit
<nakata> it's easier than the ext3 >2GB hack
<krazykook> befs? does it have a defragger and is it gnu
<fr500> hi
<fr500> is there a way to put a delay in a shell script, i'm doing a routing script (for balancing load between 2 isp connections), but if i run it all at once it throws errors, i need a delay between commands
<nakata> befs HAS a driver in linux, but it's the beos fs
<goofrider> krazykook, compression doesn't change the fact that hard space density will still keep growing
<nakata> i doubt you can use it as a root filesystem
<krazykook> oh...the beos stuff...well that is commercial
<BigJG> fr500 sleep i believe can be used in scripts if its in linux
<robaqqq> ok, again: anybody to help me with my network card and crappy hotplug subsystem which freezes during boot? anybody knows how to add my network card to "networking" panel (system see this device on the bus, but networking panel not - i skipped hotplug module during boot)
<nakata> not so much anymore
<nakata> most of it has become open source
<goofrider> krazykook, what do u expect? ask ppl to partition there 10GB drive into 2GB chunks like we used to?
<fr500> BigJG, thanks gonna try
<thoreauputic> fr500: man sleep
<klaas> found the anser
<klaas> was installing wrong
<goofrider> BigJG, no none of BeOS became open ousrce
<krazykook> goofrider: well not really i don't like the 2gig splits myself.
<BigJG> goofrider: eh?
<krazykook> goofrider: but reiser and ext3 don't seem to have much problem with larger spaces
<krazykook> goofrider: except for the directory limits
<goofrider> BigJG, Palm bought the IP and the dev team. But Palm never freed BeOS codebase
<goofrider> AFAIK
<BigJG> goofrider: i think u mean krazykook, this is all over my head yet lol
<fr500> that made it thanks a lot
<aru> if I have an NTFS formatted USB drive, will ubuntu allow me to view it without a lot of configuration?
<goofrider> oh sorry
<BigJG> fr500: np
<fr500> linux rocks
<goofrider> anyways, BeFS is neat. It uses MIME types built-in (as metadata)
<krazykook> aru: nobody in here cares about your NTFS or any of your other commercial stuff
<aru> much appriciated
<goofrider> krazykook, hey
<HappyFool> aru: you'll probably be able to read it
<HappyFool> aru: but not write to it
<yahalom> goofrider: u should be able to view it, not write.
<goofrider> aru, u just need to install  ntfsprogs
<BigJG> fr500: I love it! that sounds like a really cool script, what kind of wan links?
<goofrider> yahalom, u meant aru.
<krazykook> goofrider: if it is really a big deal...go to kernel.org and get the latest ntfstools for your kernel
<jinxi> does Ubuntu do auto mount and umount cdrom's?
<BigJG> jinxi: mine does
<krazykook> goofrider: but nobody in here gives a damn about commercial stuff
<BigJG> krazykook: well put!
<BigJG> down with the man!
<truz24> Does totem play dvds ?
<Flav> krazykook: since when do you get to speak for everyone here?
<HappyFool> krazykook: you speak for all us then?
<jinxi> BigJG, by default?
<goofrider> krazykook, aru asked the question not me. And don't tell newbie to get a pristine kernel from kernel.org
<fr500> i have 256kbps thru my isp, 3 more friends have the same, we linked our places with 802.11g links, and we share internet, but i had to do everything manually prior to now
<jinxi> BigJG, does it umount it too when u pres on the eject button?
<fr500> now i balance load between my link and theirs
<BigJG> jinxi: yes, mine was I didnt have to edit a thing
<goofrider> krazykook, we're here to help, not judge
<krazykook> goofrider: it is not me...it is the obvious fact that all these 500 people are running non-commercial stuff
<aru> well, maybe once I get ubuntu installed I can copy my data over from the ntfs drive and reformat it, one step at a time asshole
<truz24> Does totem play dvds ?
<BigJG> jinxi: I have to right click on the icon and select eject
<Cybermagellan> krazykook, if I am correct he asked if Ubuntu would handle it....seeing some of us have to work with Windows....I can understand where he is comming from
<ivoks> aru you'll never do that
<Flav> krazykook: so none of these 500 are running any commercial software at all?  that's your claim?
<goofrider> krazykook, you can take that attitude the #Deiban or #Gentoo
<BigJG> fr500: wow thats awesome
<Cybermagellan> maybe he needs to bring the drive between two computers
<nakata> goofrider: yeah, xfs attributes can store mime info
<goofrider> krazykook, but that
<nakata> that's how Syllable does it
<goofrider> s not how we work around here
<krazykook> krazykook: well look at the facts...these people are not even using gaim...they must be using xchat on ubuntu
<fr500> yes it rocks, the antennas were like $60 bucks and the access point like $30
<goofrider> nakata, that's kewl
<BigJG> fr500: were the scripts very complex to set up?
<nakata> goofrider: yeah, lhttpd2 uses attributes for ACLs, hit counters, mime types, language settings, cgi flags, interpreter settings, custom config args, and possibly as 'as-is' headers for specific files
<fr500> not at all, it's rather easy
<BigJG> fr500: I have yet to get into scripting for linux
<nakata> they're pretty hot, attributes i mean
<fr500> BigJG, the scripts only run the commands i used to run manually each time
<goofrider> nakata, that's super
<nakata> 'thooper'
<BigJG> fr500:  ahh gotcha
<Sprflyzapp> i need help with ubuntu....
<Echylo> we all do
<nakata> That's juth't thoooo thooper!
<goofrider> nakata, NTFS had extended attributes for  decade, just no apps ever uses them
<PoTs> how do i install new packages with ubuntu? with apt-get?
<Sprflyzapp> lol
<nakata> goofrider: same with afs
<nakata> it's a real sad story
<HappyFool> Pots: try synaptic
<nakata> developers are soooo slow to adapt
<goofrider> PoTs, apt-get or synaptic (GUI)
<BigJG> anyone know how to reset a init or something without restarting my comp? my computer thinks there is an ftp server when there isnt
<HappyFool> Pots: it's a little easier to use
<nakata> directx has native integrated ipv6 support, no software modification required, since i think dx8
<nakata> and yet they seem to go out of their way to remove support (or otherwise not make an attempt to allow it) in most games
<HappyFool> BigJG: that sounds very strange
<PoTs> I'd like to install and test multisync? But apt-cache search multisync doesn't find it. Is multisync not in the collection?
<PoTs> goofrider: I'll try it.  Thanks.
<nakata> whats multisync
<Sprflyzapp> is it hard to install ubuntu for dual booting purposes???????
<goofrider> nakata, well maybe their libraries doesn't support IPv6 so it doesn't help if DX8 does
<BigJG> HappyFool: yes I am thoroughly confused, I try to start my vsftpd server and it says it cant bind port 21, i dont have any other ftp server isntalled although i did uninstall one when i installed  vsftpd, That server may have been running when I uninstalled it so i wasnt sure if that was the cause
<HappyFool> PotS: it's in universe
<juser> Sprflyzapp, amazing easy
<ivoks> bye
<nakata> right... i meant if they use dx8+ for networking
<HappyFool> PoTs: you need to add universe to your repository list
<HappyFool> BigJG: are you super-user ?
<juser> Sprflyzapp, the Ubuntu setup will even resize an NTFS partition so make room for new partitions
<asds> Bonjour
<goofrider> nakata, and they can be commericial libraries or engines that they licensed from other game devs, so they can really implement I{v^ even if they wanted to
<HappyFool> BigJG: i.e., 'sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start'
<BigJG> HappyFool: I did sudo when I attempt to run the server
<HappyFool> BigJG: hrm
<nakata> still makes them swatting gits...
<HappyFool> BigJG: do a 'nestat -ant', and look for port 21
<goofrider> nakata, and US/Canada really doesn't give a shit about IPv6 because we got all the Class A subnets
<nakata> 'lets buy a license for this obsolete library'
<nakata> smart.
<Sprflyzapp> do u need to parrtiton ur hard drive or will it automatically do it because i suck at partitioning.....
<nakata> who cares about usa/canada
<Gabarus> Heya. Just downloaded the Ubuntu dist, Im wondering if its possible to do a network install from boot diskettes? (CD drive in the system Im installing on is dead) Anyone know if thats possible?
<nakata> they != earth
<BigJG> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<BigJG> HappyFool: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<HappyFool> BigJG: so you have an ftp server running
<juser> goofrider, pretty sure we still don't have enough IP's, and when VoIP kicks in, Ipv6 will come in handy
<BigJG> It appears to be
<HappyFool> BigJG: try netstat -antp to see what's running on port 21
<goofrider> nakata, I;m saying we got all the IPv4 address. We'll probably not running out of IPv4 address for another 10 years
<HappyFool> the process will appear on the right
<sbcl3> does Ubuntu come with a calendar?
<yahalom> how do i change my kernel from k7 to 686?
<Sprflyzapp> does ubuntu partition ur hardrive 4 u?????????
<Carlfk> goofrider, you arn't too good at math are you? ;)
<nakata> goofrider: when did quake come out
<JaneW> sbcl: yes in evolution
<HappyFool> sbcl3: well, you can just click on the clock for a simple calendar
<BigJG> HappyFool: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     -
<Carlfk> Sprflyzapp, yes
<HappyFool> sbcl3: for more advanced stuff, look at evolution
<BigJG> HappyFool: It is acting really wierd
<sbcl3> alright
* JaneW is happy with the evolution one
<Sprflyzapp> great \
<HappyFool> BigJG: erm. try 'sudo netstat -antp'
<mpm> how long has ubuntu offered a DVD install?
<Gabarus> Any takers on my question? o_o
<Carlfk> Sprflyzapp, do you currently have just one big C: ?
<goofrider> Carlfk, I was only speaking figureatively. If u have facts to correct me, go ahead. I don't claim my #s are facts
<krazykook> mpm: well i have it here but uh...nothing to install it on
<Sprflyzapp> yes
<krazykook> mpm: you can have it if you want it
<nakata> it's really reasoning
<goofrider> nakata, I don't play PC games
<krazykook> mpm: i don't care
<nakata> it's not fact, you can't state we have exactly enough for 10 years
<nakata> or that the software will not be in use then
<HappyFool> Gabarus: not sure. have you looked on the wiki?
<goofrider> nakata, i didn't say "exactly" i said "probably"
<BigJG> HappyFool: OK now its showing as vsftpd, and for one reason or another I can now login to my ftp, thanks!
<nakata> right
<yahalom> how do i search for kernels in apt?
<nakata> which isn't a fact...
<goofrider> which means it's pure baseless speculation
<Carlfk> Sprflyzapp, when you get to the step, you select the partition (what isnow c:) and change the size to soemthing smaller.
<nakata> hehe alright :)
<krazykook> nakata: well the Brazilians say the software will be in use and that the future is free
<mpm> and what extras does the dvd have that the cd doesn't?  I'm considering a fresh reinstall because of multiple issues with my current setup
<nakata> i'm just saying, it's the sort of thing where when ipv6 is widespread, this software 'expires'
<krazykook> mpm: hell if i know...you can have it if you want it
<Gabarus> Im not even sure what I wiki is. :P Frankly, Ive been trying to get a dist of Linux running on this laptop for about 2 weeks now, and have encountered nothing but frustration and hardware problems, heh. Im just trying to find people who know what they're doing to give me a hand, heh
<HappyFool> BigJG: i think apt-get / dpkg / whatever starts it on install
<Flav> dpkg -l 'linux-image*'
<ziggy> matrox mga_vid help?
<fr500> BigJG, Do you know in what languaje is the "network configuration" dialog programmed?
<Carlfk> Sprflyzapp, and then I 'think' there is a "automaticaly use free space" option that will setup the new space
<HappyFool> Gabarus: ok, a wiki is just a collection of docs
<BigJG> HappyFool: I was just confused cause I tried to connect before and had no luck
<HappyFool> Gabarus: the ubuntu wiki is here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage
<BigJG> fr500: No I am not sure what programming language is used
<fr500> hmm
<merc> if i switch to kde will there still be an update applet i can click on when updates are available?
<Sprflyzapp> ok ill try
<ziggy> i downloaded the matrox-vid-source
<Sprflyzapp> thanks all
<jinxi> does Ubuntu come with software sound mixing after a default install??
<Sprflyzapp> abd thanks carl
<Riddell> merc: not a native one yes, you can use update-notifier
<asds> Hello
<goofrider> nakata, I know what you mean. But US devs won't understand cause IPv4 is pretty much sufficient here. we don't ahve an imminent need to implement it. But I agree we'll be in real trouble when the time comes
<merc> Riddell: thanks :)
<nakata> opensource is fine, it can be patched/updated/ported
<nakata> but closed source is just a burn :(
<nakata> i remember doom, with it's ipx only...
<BigJG> anyone else know what programing language the network config uses?
<fr500> jinxi, yes for me
<goofrider> nakata, cuz the whole world would have been 100% IPv6 and we won't even how to begin to implement it
<HappyFool> BigJG: I think's it's probably bash (?)
<zxc> anyone know what "On Linux, the path is usually ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxxx.default/" means?
<zxc> like where I have to cd too?
<asds> I have got a little problem, i have got a repertory with some commands. How must i do to add this command. ( I don't will to use only the commands of /usr/bin and /usr/sbin)
<goofrider> zac it varies system to system
<goofrider> zxc, xxxxx = random #
<jinxi> I expected a better gui for the installation process,  a better one than redhat or FC even.
<jinxi> :D
<zbowling> ?
<nakata> goofrider: too true, bro
<rriche> i am trying out 2.6.11 to add support for my Soundblaster Live 24-bit.. which seems to have worked.. alsa runs on boot and i here the subwoofer kick in.. but now when .11 tries to run gnome.. it locks the puter up after logging in.  any ideas?
<fr500> BigJG, doesnt care, i'll make my own with phyton with advanced (static) routing features
<zbowling> goofrider: you say my name? zac?
<zxc> I meant more what the  ~/.mozilla/ meant
<goofrider> no.. zxc
<rriche> s/here/hear/
<goofrider> sorry
<zbowling> hehe ok.. got pinged
<HappyFool> zxc: go to your home-dir, 'cd .mozilla/firefox' and use ls to see what's in there
<HappyFool> zxc: ~ means 'home' dir
<zxc> thanks Happyfool
<BigJG> fr500: that sounds nice :D
<rriche> wtf... and there is no restricted-modules for 2.6.11?
<krazykook> but i tell you one thing that dvd is 2gigs...so it might take a little longer to install
<BigJG> fr500: is python difficult to learn?
<krazykook> i guess i could use my linux isobuster to examine it
<zbowling> i'm holding linux intervention at match.com :-) locking everyone in and slapping them around while giving them linux leasons to the sad, uneducated, windows advocates
<fr500> BigJG, i sitll have to learn, but i have been said not
<HappyFool> rriche: you're probably more-or-less on your own with 2.6.11 (?)
<krazykook> lets see if the linux isobuster works
<riddlebox> BigJG:I have been learning for years, but the best thing is that I just search for what I am doing and I find examples
<HappyFool> python is easy to learn!
<fr500> BigJG, prior tu linux i was an average end-user, so i know how it feels to get to a console and know nothig
<fr500> BigJG, i like having GUIs
<rriche> hrrm.. this sucks...
<jinxi> fr500, I got a windows cd left here
<roberto> hi :)
<BigJG> fr500: Yea I have had some experience in the CLI for unix and dos but im still waaay near the surface
<HappyFool> http://www.python.org , and http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/ for learning python
<BigJG> HappyFool: thanks much
<roberto> does anybody tried Splashy in Hoary? i cant' do it run
<goofrider> and http://diveintopython.ord/
<fr500> jinxi, i still got 2 windows boxes
<goofrider> http://diveintopython.org/
<fr500> cedega int perfect yet
<HappyFool> imo, diveintopython is a more advanced text
<trygvebw> http://testforum.regimentschirurgen.net/piespy/ubuntu-current.png
#ubuntu 2006-05-15
<eggzeck> zcat[1] , I agree
<zcat[1] > haha.. after hours trying to get MSIE downloaded and installed under wine, I see that winetools has it as an option.. one click!!
<Senilix> ana86: does the file exist?
<ana86> no
<zcat[1] > almost all components or MSIE and wMP.
<spikeb> zcat[1] : hahaha
<Senilix> ana86: then add it with gksudo gedit /root/.smbcredentials
<zcat[1] > linux is easy when you know where to find things..
<zcat[1] > findingthings is hard :)
<wendigo> zcat[1] : why on earth would you want to use IE ? :P
<Senilix> ana86: and add contents according to -A in man smbclient
<zcat[1] > wendigo: I devop websites. For some silly reason people insist that they work in MSIE.
<wendigo> zcat[1] : fair enough :)
<ana86> sorry, what?
<Senilix> ana86: http://pastebin.com/708366
<wckdkl0wn> i want to update ubuntu to make it kubuntu
<ana86> thaks
<wckdkl0wn> how do i go about doing that?
<wckdkl0wn> what all do i put into terminal?
<wendigo> wckdkl0wn: sudo apt-get install kbuntu-desktop?
<wendigo> kubuntu*
<Mortuis> I found via google that I can use "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb" to mount my usb flash drive, however this gives me read-only access.  Is there a way I can mount it so that users can modify the content of the flash drive.
<Mortuis> ?
<arrick> yes
<cion> hey guys i need to use kontact with local language, how do I do that?
<Senilix> Mortuis: does it give root read-only access?
<arrick> chmod -R +w /mnt/usb
<arrick> Mortuis, ^^
<daryl> gnomefreak, i'm having a hard time understanding what to add in my repository.  is this it?  deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas java
<Mortuis> Senilix: root has full access
<Senilix> Mortuis: try sudo touch /mnt/usb/testfile
<zcat[1] > arrick: don't guess..
<kbrooks> arrick: wrong
<rab> will dapper have this in it?
<rab> http://torn.hyptonicfilms.com/blah.png
<gnomefreak> daryl: just download the deb for java nad dpkg -i file.deb
<Seveas> dark, try mirror.ubuntulinux.nl but otherwise correct
<Seveas> daryl*
<Senilix> Mortuis: look at the options for vfat i mount(8)
<wendigo> Mortuis: an easy way would be to put an entry in fstab. sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<Mortuis> Ideally I'd like to be able to mount it with permissions for users so I can just put the commend in an icon I can double-click whenever I plug it in.
<gnomefreak> rab: do you mean the program blender?
<wckdkl0wn> ok after it is all set for kubuntu how do i update it with the newest updates
<Mortuis> wendigo: It's one of those key-fob things, it isn't always in.
<wendigo> Mortuis: thats fine it still works
<Senilix> Mortuis: you know there exists automounters? :)
<wendigo> Mortuis: i use it on mine
<rab> gnomefreak, no different images for the menu bar, and the menu bar in windows
<arrick> zcat[1] , kbrooks it worked on mine
<zcat[1] > Mortuis: put it in fstab with the 'user' option.. that way any user can mount it and they'll have permission. also perhaps umask=0
<gilianima> totem-gstreamer doesn't work, I get the following error msg: You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. when I load the file: http://www.tv-radio.com/ondemand/france_inter/13_14/13_1420060509.ram
<gnomefreak> Seveas: /me scared to tell people to add your repos (i thought daryl was on dapper) i never know anymore
<gilianima> despite that I have installed w32codecs
<Bilange> who's the owner of ubotu's web interface? I think I found some minor bug...
<Seveas> gnomefreak, breezy-seveas/java works on dapper as well
<gnomefreak> rab: i havent seen it yet but i havent looked for it do you know the name of it?
<Mortuis> Senilix: I don't see anything happen when I plug it in, so I figured any automounter wasn't working
<Seveas> soon I have proper dapper repos
<gilianima> someone knows that problem ?
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhh ok ty Seveas
<rab> gnomefreak, its int eh picture
<rab> the*
* zcat[1]  added Seveas repos to dapper. Not even sure if they're compatable or what's in them but nothing's broke yet :)
<wckdkl0wn> what do i change the repositories to so i can install more then whats there?
<wendigo> Mortuis: /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb vfat defaults,user,users 0 0
<Senilix> Mortuis: ok.. well.. do like zcat[1]  told you :)
<gnomefreak> rab: hold that thought looking again
<zcat[1] > I should probably read up this stuff before I really screw it up :)
<wendigo> Mortuis: then you can just do mount /mnt/usb as a user
<wendigo> Mortuis: just add that line to fstab
<gnomefreak> ok looks like the bender website is open in firefox on the gnome desktop
<gnomefreak> blender even
<rab> look at what i have circled
<ompaul> R1CHARD, dapper working for you?
<gnomefreak> rab: you have file edit view and so on circled
<vmadmin> hello
<wendigo> Mortuis: you might also consider using auto as the file system type, just incase it's not going to be fat
<gnomefreak> and the web address
<R1CHARD> las ompaul
<Mortuis> wendigo: Okay, I added that to fstab.  Does that mean it'll magically mount when I plug it in now or I gotta issue a command?
<R1CHARD> but, I need a stable version, no testing
<rab> gnomefreak, yes.... look at the different images from the menu bar from the rest of the taskbar
<Bilange> last-call repeating: who's the owner of ubotu's web interface? I think I found some minor bug over there
<wendigo> Mortuis: usually you have to mount it manually, but try it anyway
<_jason> rab: it will be stable in 2 weeks
<cge> Does anyone know if there is a program like screen that does vertical splits instead of just horizontal splits?
<ompaul> R1CHARD, well it will be stable in two weeks, otherwise you have to go back to 5.10
<vmadmin> just set up postfix which is running but when i telnet from my machine connection was refused
<wendigo> Mortuis: gnome might automatically mount it for you
<gnomefreak> trab the little dot looking thing to the left of the webaddress?
<ana86> wooo
<ana86> its works
<ana86> thakss!!!
<rab> _jason, do you see what i mean?
<ompaul> R1CHARD, the other option is update nothing for two weeks and then do updates or if something breaks see if there is a new version of it
<gnomefreak> thats the only image i see
<cge> vmadmin: you mean from the machine running postfix? Does smtp show up in netstat -lt?
<_jason> rab: oops, that was a name-completion error
<ana86> Senilix, thanks, i am new
<wendigo> Mortuis: even if you have to mount it, it's as easy as doing: mount /mnt/usb
<vmadmin> cge: http://pastebin.ca/54614
<Senilix> ana86: you're welcome.. feel free to ask more if my answer didn't help you or if you have other questions :)
<_jason> rab: I can send you a screenshot of what mine looks like... not sure what you mean
<Industrial> nn
<rab> h/o
<Mortuis> wendigo: Awesome, that worked.  Thanks!
<daryl> gnomefreak: i am on dapper
<daryl> gnomefreak, should I not have installed that?
<Mortuis> Senilix: Thanks
<Mortuis> zcat[1] : Thanks
<gnomefreak> daryl: no its fine contiune
<wendigo> Mortuis: :)
<rab> _jason, http://torn.hyptonicfilms.com/Screenshot-1.png
<ana86> well i gona sleep, good nigths
<cge> vmadmin: and when you telnet localhost 25 it is refused? Have you tried telnetting in from another machine?
<daryl> gnomefreak, I installed it, but the java display still says "click here to download plugin" when browsing this page.
<gnomefreak> daryl: you dpkg -i it?
<Mortuis> wendigo: do I need to do unmount /mnt/usb or will it take care of that when I pull it?
<daryl> gnomefreak: java runtime environment is what i need
<daryl> gnomefreak: yes
<daryl> gnomefreak it had dependencie issues, that I resolved
<wendigo> Mortuis: it should unmount it for you
<Mortuis> wendio: thanks again
<Mortuis> *wendigo
<gnomefreak> daryl: type in terminal sudo update-alternatives --config java    than pick the number of the new java you installed
<spikeb> daryl: you having problems with java and firefox on dapper?
<_jason> rab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i13728
<daryl> spikeb: yes
<spikeb> daryl: i did too
<spikeb> daryl: and i couldnt figure it out
<IceflamePhoenix> ok, in network settings, my wireless connecting isn't coming up, but, it works ok in windows, is that a driver issue?
<rab> _jason, i cant see anything
<spikeb> i noticed the JRE i wanted to use and FF were compiled with different versions of gcc though
<mjr> IceflamePhoenix, highly likely
<IceflamePhoenix> where's a good place to look for drivers?
<daryl> spikeb: so your java not working?
<R1CHARD> ompaul, the only that i can do, is nothing, and save a backup
<rab> _jason, dont you see the different images on the taskbar?
<daryl> spikeb: i do not want to use friggin ie...
<gnomefreak> rab: we need to know what images you mean the space you have circled is blank if you look at his screenshot
<ompaul> R1CHARD, it is an option
<gnomefreak> daryl: run tthe command i gave you pelase
<rab> _gnomefreak, LOOK AT THE PICTURE
<daryl> gnomefreak: i did, and it came up with 3 options.  I wasn't sure what to pick.
<mjr> IceflamePhoenix, probably you'd need ndiswrapper (though it really depends on what you got), see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> rab: i did other than the files the menu bar and the taskbar thats it
<gnomefreak> rab: if you have it on breezy 10 to 1 its gonna be on dapper
<vmadmin> cge: ok when i type local host yes thats ok when i type open mydomian  25 it says trying then my ip address but not connecting
<_jason> rab: I can't tell what images you are talking about.  Here try this one: http://web-cygnus.sas.upenn.edu/~ribeiro/ubuntu/Screenshot.png
<daryl> gnomefreak:       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<daryl> *     2        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<daryl>  +    3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<rab> gnomefreak, the taskbar is composed of 2 images
<gnomefreak> daryl: its not installed
<snooo> does anyone know how to change or remove a network place in nautilus? the UI is pretty inflexible once one is established
<cge> vmadmin: oh
<kane__> wendigo, thanx..
<vmadmin> cge give it a go
<daryl> gnomefreak, i'm just going to go add the deb to source list, brb
<cge> vmadmin: have you looked in the config file to see if it is set to only listen on lo? That is quite possible.
<ndazza> are there vim 7.0 debs yet?
<rab> _jason, you cant see the different images from the gnome menu bar  "where applications places and system is" and the rest of the bar?
<vmadmin> cge: which config file?
<gnomefreak> no rab
<gnomefreak> thats what ive been trying to tell you
<azurehuesofblue> I think I'm being attacked by a turkish hacker am I loosing my mind or what?
<gnomefreak> to the right of system there is nothing
<rab> ....
<cge> vmadmin: main.cf or master.cf, not sure.
<rab> well i see different images
<IceflamePhoenix> t/y mjr
<snooo> anybody
<snooo> ?
<gnomefreak> rab: all we see is the ubuntu sign applications places and system
<Senilix> vmadmin: master.cf
<_jason> rab: I see the same as gnomefreak
<vmadmin> cge: i think its main.cf but what am i looking for  please
<daryl> gnomefreak: its add all sorts of other java packages.  i'll see what it does.  brb
<astriskmanish> can any one tell me how to install kde on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> hb daryl
<_jason> astriskmanish: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<rab> gnomefreak, right after system,it goes into a 2 TONE image , like the background. The menu bar is a 1 tone background
<zcat[1] > bah; setup was unable to install all the components .. same old.. I was hoping it would work this time.
<vmadmin> Senilis ok master.cf what am i looking for
<cge> vmadmin: I'm not sure, unfortunately. I have never used postfix in ubuntu - I've only used in in Debian.
<gnomefreak> rab: i dont see that but you can change the bar to be any color (if not most) and even kind of transpaernt
<azurehuesofblue> theli.free.fr/packages/breezy/./Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<azurehuesofblue> ???
<rab> gnomefreak, this is hopeless
<daryl> gnomefreak: is there going to be a problem w/the fact that i'm running dapper?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<azurehuesofblue> I looked it up and it said something about turkish hackers lol
<gnomefreak> daryl: not sure he said its ok so go for it
<daryl> gnomefreak: thanks man
<Senilix> vmadmin: (master.cf is for the process that listens to ports and controls all the other processes in postfix, while main.cf is the configuration file for all other processes)
<gnomefreak> daryl: ompaul is right please ask all dapper related questions in #ubuntu+1
<daryl> gnomefreak: i normally do, but its been dead lately
<_jason> rab: if you make your terminal transparent does the menu stay grey?
<cge> vmadmin: inet_interfaces maybe?
<gnomefreak> daryl: im in there is you need help just type my name and if im here ill see it
<gnomefreak> always better to ask channel not person so try them first
<cge> vmadmin: yes, that looks like it could be the problem.
<gnomefreak> _jason: it turns 2 tone here
<vmadmin> Senilix: if i pastebin it can you take a look?
<gnomefreak> since breezy (that ive noticed)
<_jason> gnomefreak: in dapper it becomes transparent
<Senilix> vmadmin: sure
<gnomefreak> _jason: the menu items too?
<vmadmin> cge: what is the problem?
<_jason> gnomefreak: the background
<Jazy84> hey guys i mounted a ntfs file system under /mnt/F and i can't read it with my user, i've done a chmod 777 /mnt/F and chown <userName> /mnt/F
<Jazy84> any ideas?
<cge> vmadmin: Is inet_interfaces set in main.cf?
<_jason> gnomefreak: I'm just talking about applications.. places.. system menu
<gnomefreak> _jason: thats what i meant the middle gets transparent but both sides stay same
<vmadmin> cge: i will pastebin both files main.cf and master.cf
<sameer> hi guys
<cge> vmadmin: ok
<rab> _jason, gnomefreak, www.torn.hyptonicfilms.com/FUCKINGMENUBAR.png
<_jason> rab: language please
<gnomefreak> rab: language
<_jason> rab: did you see my question?
<rab> just look
<_jason> rab: I did, I know what you are talking about
<gnomefreak> i see system and than just an offwhite to the right of it
<rab> 2 tone
<rab> if you dont see a change your blind
<Spec> there are three tones in that picture?
<zcat[1] > i see a change.. system is flat, the rest of the menubar has some slight shading.
<rab> yea the image
<Jazy84> damn i still get that it's read only even when i do chmod -R 777 dir
<_jason> rab: it doesn't happen on dapper: http://www.sas.upenn.edu/~ribeiro/ubuntu/Screenshot-1.png
<arrick> wow
<rab> because
<rab> its nto a different theme
<rab> not*
<rab> the menu bar on the taskbar always corrisponds with the ones in the windows. I wanted to know if i could change the menubar background in the taskbar and have the one in the windows a different background
<_jason> rab: http://www.sas.upenn.edu/~ribeiro/ubuntu/Screenshot-2.png
<rab> its not the same thing
<andersbr> My employer says I need to upgrade to MySQL 5.0 (spatial indexing features).  How do I do that within the package management system?
<_jason> rab: ? the menu bar is a different color and it matches
<rab> tha uses a system background just with a modified color
<azurehuesofblue> The "turkish hacker" idea isn't holding much water... could someone nice and knowledgable look at this code pleaze?? http://pastebin.com/708417
<rab> use a theme with a image as a background
<_jason> rab: link to one?
<rab> http://torn.hyptonicfilms.com/Gray-Flat.tar.gz
<Jazy84> can anyone please help on changing permissions on a mounted drive?
<_jason> rab: yes, it still happens
<rab> that sucks
<_jason> rab: I'd say it is the themes fault
<Jazy84> shouldn't chmod work?
<Jazy84> >
<rab> no
<rab> i say its gnomes fault
<_jason> rab: because with that theme, the menu list doesn't become transparent
<rab> alway customibility
<_jason> other themes do
<rab> thats what linux is all about
<rab> being different
<wendigo> Jazy84: use fstab, or just the options switch of mount to specify user,users
<splif> is anyone using apache2 on a ubuntu box?
<Jazy84> alright
<Jazy84> thanks
<paladinhugo> splif, sure
<paradizelost> rab: actually, i'd have to say it's about having something that tends to not BSOD
<vmadmin> cge: i will leave it for now the master .cf and main.cf should be ok as i have saved then from a prevoius install a week ago the only diffrence is now i have ubuntu server instead of  full distro and vmware ports are open according to router so i am not sure  will try again perhaps tomorrow
<paradizelost> and doesn't cost me $700 for the OS and the Office package alone..
<splif> paladinhugo, do you know anything about transfer encoding : chunked?
<cge> vmadmin: They are filtered according to nmap for me.
<vmadmin> cge: what is filtered?
<_jason> rab: compare: http://www.sas.upenn.edu/~ribeiro/ubuntu/Screenshot-3.png http://www.sas.upenn.edu/~ribeiro/ubuntu/Screenshot-4.png
<splif> does anyone know how to disable chunked tranfer encoding? i just built up a new web server and can't get it to send the content-length of a file.
<cge> vmadmin: port 25. In fact, most things seem to be filtered.
<cge> vmadmin: And I know my side isn't doing any filtering.
<vmadmin> cge: how did you test it
<cge> vmadmin: nmap
<vmadmin> cge: if you look at the pastebin there are various things going on at smtp
<paladinhugo> no splif, sorry
<andersbr> Can anyone tell me if fakeroot can be used for installing things other than Sun's JVM?
<rab> yea?
<cge> vmadmin: strange.
<_jason> rab: gray-flat is not allowing for transparency
<vmadmin> cge; i will shutdown  and try again
<Senilix> andersbr: fakeroot (1)         - run a command in an environment faking root privileges for file manipulation
<cge> vmadmin: ok
<vmadmin> cge: give me a few mins
<scsihead> any ideas why a SCSI disk would be detected as only 512 BYTES (i assume thats the blocksize of the device).. or alternatively as a 512 byte disk and 4 seperate 1.1gb disks if multiple LUNs are turned on in BIOS? (on an adaptec 8945 host)
<capiCrimm> argh, damn sudo. I just changed my user group and forgot I had to add sudoers or whatever to the list... any workarounds?
<Senilix> andersbr: have a look at installwatch
<_jason> capiCrimm: reboot in recovery mode and add yourself to the admin group
<cge> capiCrimm: booting into single user
<capiCrimm> _jason, recovery mode gives me root?
<_jason> capiCrimm: yes
<_jason> capiCrimm: adduser your_username admin   <-- that's the command you want
<capiCrimm> _jason, done, thanks. I'll have to be more careful to remember when I'm on deb and when I'm on ubuntu.
<theCore> splif: which version of apache are you running?
<splif> theCore: apache 2.2
<theCore> splif: can you pastebin an example of your server header?
<splif> theCore: where would I find that ?
<Flannel> well, somewhere the net is dying.
<Awesome-o2000> I have installed the drivers and reconfigured my xorg.conf, but I am still unable to load/use my fglrx driver. Can anyone help me figure this out please?
<Awesome-o2000> I followed the directions on the ubuntu wiki
<ompaul> Awesome-o2000, if you have done it correctly CTRL + ALT + Backspace after the choosing the correct driver and it should work
<vmadmin> hi
<theCore> splif: `nc localhost 80' in the terminal, then type "GET /" (without the quotes)
<goonie> hey guys
<Awesome-o2000> ompaul, ok, I'll give it one more try I guess
<theCore> splif: HEAD actually
<cge> vmadmin: Why do you have X11 running with tcp?
<solid_liq> my apt-get won't upgrade or install any software.  It keeps giving me this error: http://pastebin.com/708432     and the suggested fix doesn't work.  Anyone know how I can fix it?
<vmadmin> cge: the only thing that has changed is that now i have a static connection not DHCP
<R1CHARD_0ff> tatiana+
<vmadmin> no idea
<ompaul> solid_liq, you did something and now it wants you to "apt-get -f install"
<Senilix> HEAD / HTTP/1.1\nHost: hostname.tld\nConnection:close\n\n (where \n is enter) :)
<cge> vmadmin: Is this just a default server install, or did you remove -nolisten tcp?
<gnomefreak> solid_liq: yeah what ompaul said :(
<solid_liq> ompaul: right, and apt-get -f install doesn't work either
<vmadmin> vnc server xtightviwerer
* gnomefreak is slow today
<scsihead> any ideas why an 8.6gb seagate SCSI disk would be detected as only 512 BYTES by the partition tool?
<ompaul> solid_liq, okay so stick sudo in front of it >> sudo apt-get -f install <<
<solid_liq> well, it does something, but it doesn't fix it
<vmadmin> cge: no not to my knowledage
<theCore> splif: bizzare, I don't the header too ... give me a sec to find this out
<solid_liq> ompaul: I'm logged in as root :D
<gnomefreak> solid_liq: what did it do?
<splif> theCore: when i did get / it returned nothing and when I did a get head it returned a 400
<vmadmin> i think ssh is ok
<goonie> I need some advice. I need to ghost my hard drive onto a larger drive. I did this and I can't get grub to work again
<cge> vmadmin: You really probably want to filter port 6001 then, since it is probably terribly insecure.
<solid_liq> here's the end of what apt-get -f install shows me:      http://pastebin.com/708451
<gnomefreak> solid_liq: what ubuntu version?
<solid_liq> latest stable
<gnomefreak> 5.10?
<ompaul> solid_liq, no that is a dapper package
<are> Problem with dapper on Thinkpad T40: while working in X everything hangs some milliseconds all the time (with some random time between). It seems to be Xorg that uses cpu (seen with top). Can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought too
<ompaul>  /mirror/dapper/pool/multiverse/libf/libfame/libfame-0.9_0.9.0-0.1_i386.deb
<Spec> 9 hour day - i'm done.
<gnomefreak> solid_liq: dapper isnt stable
* ompaul loves the smell of a local mirror in the night
<gnomefreak> lol ompaul
<eliyahu> Could I report a seemingly serious security bug (in Dapper Beta) here, or do you guys rather have a bug report (Ijust don't really feel like making an account)
<solid_liq> ompaul: I have some sources which provide backports from dapper
<gnomefreak> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<vmadmin> cge ok i will look at that] 
<gnomefreak> ^^^ eliyahu
<theCore> splif: ok, I got it
<theCore> splif: GET / HTTP/1.1 (newline) Host: localhost
<levander> has anyone ever gotten a response from reporting a bug on launchpad?
<cge> vmadmin: Ok, I still see port 25 as filtered. Let me try from another system.
<gnomefreak> levander: all the time you need to subscribe to the bug to get an email from it
<_jason> levander: many times.  Why, what's up?
<theCore> levander: I get an email, if there is any changes to the bug report
<JaZy84> okay this is what i have in my fstab /dev/hdb1      /mnt/F           auto    user,noauto             0       0
<theCore> s/I/You/
<levander> i just reported that udftools doesn't work about a year ago, and never really got a response other than along the lines of "being looked into"
<JaZy84> then in my bash_profile for the user i have mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/F
<gnomefreak> levander: check the bug number in launchpad and subscribe to it if you havent already
<theCore> splif: got it?
<levander> gnomefreak: i did
<JaZy84> but i still get access denied when it mounts
<splif> theCore: after I did that its still waiting for input
<_jason> JaZy84: why do you ahve auto and noauto?
<theCore> splif: press Enter
<JaZy84> not sure
<JaZy84> was just googling
<_jason> JaZy84: oh auto is the fs type
<JaZy84> yeah
<JaZy84> it's ntfs drive
<_jason> ubotu: tell JaZy84 about ntfs
<_jason> JaZy84: take a look at the permissions table on the wiki page ubotu just sent you
<JaZy84> thanks
<splif> theCore: alright I got the info, should I just paste it here or is there a better way for you
<_jason> JaZy84: and is there any reason you have the mount command in your bash_profile?
<JaZy84> no, i suppose not
<theCore> ubotu tell splif about pastebin
<cge> vmadmin: Hmm... I get port 25 as filtered everywhere I try - I've tried from 207.210.65.172, 192.94.73.2, and my system here.
<_jason> JaZy84: if you change 'noauto' to 'auto' it will mount it everytime you boot
<JaZy84> but it will mount under root no/
<JaZy84> ?
<_jason> JaZy84: that's what the page I sent you is for
<JaZy84> :)
<sjbrown> what am i doing wrong here:
<sjbrown>  if [ "s"="j" ]   ; then echo "asdf"; fi
<sjbrown> the test is always returning true
<zenit> you need some space around =, like if [ "s" = "j" ] ; then ...
<splif> theCore, alright i pastebin'd it
<cge> could someone else try telnetting into port 25 on vmadmin's system?
<sjbrown> thanks.  knew it was something silly
<zenit> no problem. Bash is very picky about such things.
<cge> vmadmin: you probably need to check your firewall settings. What does iptables -L show?
<vmadmin> cge: not sure yet will look into it
<cge> vmadmin: ok
<Elektrochelovek> iptable -L lists vats ir set
<Elektrochelovek> *whats
<Elektrochelovek> shows the rules
<eggzeck> cge: it lists all rules
<eggzeck> cge: you can use 'man iptables' to learn more about it.
<vmadmin> cge; thanks for your support
<cge> eggzeck: what?
<eggzeck> :/
<cge> eggzeck: oh I see. I  worded that in a rather ambiguous manner.
<eggzeck> cge: haha.
<cge> eggzeck: But vmadmin seems to have bigger problems than that. He says that the server install is mostly default, but X is listening on TCP, while most of the safer things (ssh,smtp) are filtered.
<fourat> how to get vlc ? wich repositorium should i use ?
<eggzeck> cge: ubuntu does not filter by defualt
<crimsun> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<eggzeck> cge: make sure he has openssh-server installed
<eggzeck> cge: that will allow others to ssh into his box
<fourat> crimsun, i know it :)
<fourat> just seeking for its deb reposito
<eggzeck> cge: so he should: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<splif> theCore: you still there?
<arrick> anyone, where can I get universal free DNS IP addresses from?
<eggzeck> cge: without openssh-server, if I tried: ssh -l <username> <ip> it would timeout or say connection refused.
<arrick> I've been given a couple in here, but I need to put them into the new server, cause I am configging a WINSERV03 hd for work
<cge> eggzeck: netstat -lt shows ssh, whereas nmap on my machine shows that it is filtered. But actually it appears he might be running under vmware!? Why didn't he tell me that. Oh well, he's left anyway.
<eggzeck> cge: haha. But remember, ssh and ssh server are two diff things :)
<cge> eggzeck: Yeah, but it is netstat -lt showing it as listening on *:22.
<eggzeck> cge: well the port shouldn't be filtered by default. Either way he's gone :p
<arrick> _jason, can yo uanswer my question?
<gilianima> what is the command to know all packages containing the term gstreamer ?
<_jason> arrick: if you count ``I don't know'' as an answer :P
<arrick> haha ok _jason
<sanzky> hi, does anyone here has installed fung-calc under dapper?
<arrick> man where di DBO, IdleOne, and Bimberi go to?
<Flannel> gilianima: apt-cache search gstreamer
<ShellMaza> question, has any ever tryed to play unreal tournament 2003 on this?
<eggzeck> gilianima: dpkg --list | egrep gnome.*
<Flannel> arrick: whats the question?
<arrick> I need DNS Ip addresses Flannel
<eggzeck> gilianima: that is an example, make your own patterns given to 'egrep'
<Flannel> arrick: you need a static IP address? or a DNS?
<arrick> yeah
<eggzeck> Flannel: oh I thought he meant those already installed :p
<arrick> a DNS
<Flannel> arrick: check out dyndns.org
<arrick> Flannel, I want to just add additional DNS numbers to my server
<Flannel> arrick: hmm?  Additional domains you mean?
<cge> Flannel: I think he means more dns servers
<cge> Flannel: ie, adding more to resolv.conf
<arrick> flannel DNS server ip addys
<arrick> yeah
<arrick> thast it
<fourat> !vlc
<ubotu> I heard vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<eliyahu> anyone with security access might want to see this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/43906
<arrick> anyone here with a router can give me their DNS numbers from the Connection Summary
<arrick> please
<ShellMaza> 1 sec
<eliyahu> I would like to know if someone can reproduce that
<cge> arrick: Usually those are only for the users of the ISP running them.
<arrick> cge, nah their unuversal bouncers
<ShellMaza> DNS 1
<ShellMaza> 24.245.15.53
<ShellMaza> DNS 2
<ShellMaza>  24.247.24.53
<ShellMaza>  DNS 3
<ShellMaza> 202.67.230.196
<arrick> thanks
<ShellMaza> their
<cge> eliyahu: I don't know that anyone here has security access.
<eliyahu> oh well, then I guess I'll have to wait untill they check it...
<Jazy84> can anyone point me in the right direction to get java installed?
<Flannel> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<fourat> can i use my debian's /etc/apt/sources.lidt file in ubuntu ?
<Jazy84> thanks
<eliyahu> it's a pretty severe issue thouogh if it also works on other stations
<Flannel> fourat: technically, yes.  Is it a good idea to? no.
<_jason> fourat: not safely
<cge> eliyahu: Are you on dapper or breezy?
<eliyahu> dapper
<cge> fourat: no!
<eliyahu> latest packages
<cge> fourat: I just did it and it worked out very badly.
<fourat> ok so what should i do if i only get debian repositories ? will i get restricted to repositoriums given with ubuntu install cd ?
<ph8> I'm trying to figure out if i can mute/unmute my sound card from the command line - can anyone help?
<ph8> in gnome
<cge> eliyahu: You could pm or email me the problem and I could try to reproduce it - I've just installed from the dapper beta cd, and could dist-upgrade.
<crimsun> ph8: amixer or alsamixer
<eggzeck> fourat: what are you talking about?
<Flannel> eliyahu: fourat if you only have debian repositories... you'll have debian, not ubuntu.
<ph8> I have a button on the front of my laptop that works nicely to do it, but i don't know how to check the command line command that runs
<ph8> thanks crimsun
<fourat> ok, am an old debian users and just migrated to ubuntu
<bon_> how do i get rid of this error at ktorrent start up http://pastebin.com/708496
<apokryphos> fourat: welcome :)
<fourat> where can i find ubuntu repositories ? backports and others
<Flannel> fourat: use ubuntu repositories, DONT add debains.  The two are NOT binary compatable.
<andersbr> How do I find out if MySQL 5.0 is in Dapper?
<Flannel> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<fourat> apokryphos, thx :)
<andersbr> How do I find out if MySQL 5.0 is in Dapper? (possible dupe question.  Network problems)
<apokryphos> andersbr: /msg ubotu <packagename> dapper
<Flannel> andersbr: packages.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> andersbr: /msg ubotu find <packagename> dapper
<eliyahu> cge: I am not an expert in xchat how do I send privatly...
<apokryphos> or p.u.c, yeah
<Jazy84> ./msg nick
<eliyahu> (i should say IRC and not xchat)
<Jazy84> without the '.'
<cge> fourat: Oh, I see. Are you asking about third party repositories for Debian? If so, then yes, they do work with ubuntu.
<eliyahu> ok
<cge> fourat: usually
<fourat> for example, i asked above about where to get the reposito for vlc, php5.1, apache2, firefox 1.5 and so ..
<apokryphos> fourat: /msg ubotu repositories
<apokryphos> fourat: all those are available from the standard main, universe, and multiverse.
<apokryphos> dear ubotu provides the instructions =)
<SlugO> can't this xhat-gnome even use the system tray..? :P
<fourat> universe / multiverse ?
<cge> eliyahu: with /msg nick
<deep> Hello there.
<deep> :)
<apokryphos> actually, ff 1.5 isn't there, just query ubotu regarding that though
<apokryphos> fourat: /msg ubotu repositories   :)
<bon_> how do i get rid of this error at ktorrent start up http://pastebin.com/708496
<eggzeck> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<cge> fourat: universe ~ main, multiverse ~ non-free and contrib
<deep> I just want to tell you all that i luuuuuuub ubuntu <3
<deep> luuuuuuuuv***
<Flannel> fourat: usually for new stuff you just have to wait, or compile it yourself.
<cge> fourat: ubotu won't help you much if you are a old debian user.
<eggzeck> deep: ty, I made it myself
<deep> Haha ^^
<eggzeck> :P
<fourat> cge, hh why
<apokryphos> cge: sure he will 8)
<deep> eggzeck: Delive you. :)
<deep> Belive you***
<deep> Cant spell today.
<apokryphos> fourat: the wiki pages and the factoids on the bot are often very good
<eggzeck> deep: don't, because I was kidding :)
<fourat> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<apokryphos> if you already have some GNU/Linux experience you'll get on fine
<cge> fourat: because it won't relate to things you already know, like unstable and testing, etc. It can still be helpful, though.
<deep> eggzeck: Oooh, didnt realize that... :O
<fourat> !vlc
<ubotu> hmm... vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<cge> eliyahu: or you could email the bug to me at cge at theory dot caltech dot edu if msg doesn't work.
<deep> Best MSN client? Besides amsn. ^^
<apokryphos> kopete, woo
<deep> But kopete is so uglu ^^
<fattyMcfatterson> gaim hurrr...
<Duelus> hey, can someone help me with apache?
<Duelus> on ubuntu
<deep> Gaim 2 is kinda cool ^^
<apokryphos> deep: it really isn't if you change a couple of options
<OneTruth> t
<apokryphos> (though really I still don't think it's ugly by default)
* apokryphos takes a screeny
<Flannel> CenterICQ is the bestestest MSN client!
<deep> apokryphos: Have to check that later on then ^^
<deep> CenterICQ? Consolebased, right?
<cge> deep: yes, centericq is good.
<arrick> Duelus, just asp
<arrick> ask even
<deep> cge: Tried that, but i could get my varchar right. :P
<eliyahu> cge: I tried sending you a few messages you did not see them?
<deep> Swedish ^^
<Duelus> Heres my problem I install apache2 and edited /etc/apache2/ports.conf and changed it to listen on port 1337, I forwarded that port in my router. I can connect internally on my LAN but not over the web. I have restarted apache but idk Im confused now
<cge> eliyahu: no
<arrick> someone can help you , you just need to ask you question with all the details involces
<apokryphos> deep: http://giannaros.org/kopete.jpg
<Duelus> arrick ^
<arrick> did you try accessing by the external IP address
<Duelus> yes
<cge> eliyahu: It is probably better to email me at the email I just gave. That way you also know who you are sending it to.
<arrick> whats the address?
<Duelus> oh, btw the installation is a server installalation
<apokryphos> heh, windeco didn't get in
<Duelus> arrick 67.166.168.17
<deep> apokryphos: Oh yeah! :D
<arrick> if you dont edit the /etc/hosts file on the client werver you wont be able to access it
<deep> apokryphos: Have to check that out now ^^
<eliyahu> jup
<eliyahu> 1 sec
<Duelus> arrick do you have a guide for editing /etc/host or is it pretty self explanitory
<apokryphos> deep: kopete can become very minimalistic quite easily, while still having so many options :)
<deep> hum, im kinda new at this IRC-thingi, how can i change status to away / busy / back ?
<arrick> pretty self explanitory
<cge> Duelus: are you running it on your home connection with comcast?
<apokryphos> deep: for example with my amarok now I have kopete set to automatically change my status message to the song I'm playing, and to change my photo to the album cover of the song that's playing, too =)
<arrick> Duelus, is this a web server?
<Austin_powers> irc LOL
<Duelus> yes
<meheren> I am borrwogin a dvd from a freind and for some reason it won't play
<apokryphos> *status message
<arrick> ok, post your apache2.conf to !pastebint
<arrick> !pastebin
<Duelus> everything works fine over the lan
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<cge> Duelus: it's open
<arrick> not from here its now
<cge> Duelus: let me try it
<arrick> not
<meheren> I put it in and downloaded all the files to my hd because he wnated movie back but i can't seem to play it
<deep> apokryphos: MSN messenger - like ^^
<meheren> i have xine mplayer and totem
<apokryphos> deep: it doesn't change your photo though, does it? :)
<deep> apokryphos: Yes, i have just switched to linux. ^^
<deep> Photo? :O
<meheren> and will downlaod a new one if have to does any6one no how i can play them?
<deep> omg, didit read that ^^
<pip`> hey guys how do i skip the request for IP address during the startup of edubuntu ??
<cge> arrick: hmm.. open for me from caltech.
<Austin_powers> how long doe's it take to start up ubuntu linux on a VooDoo 500MHz Emachine
<Austin_powers> ?
<apokryphos> deep: yup, kde applications are configurable easily like that :P
<Duelus> here is /etc/apache2/apache2.conf http://pastebin.com/708526
<cge> Duelus: It works fine for me.
<Duelus> it does?
<_jason> the man page for wget (specifically options -A and -R) refers to ``@pxref{Types of Files}''  What does that mean?  Where can I find that?
<deep> apokryphos: Okay, you convinced me. Im trying that out NOW! ^^
<Duelus> on port 1337?
<Duelus> cge
<pip`> i dont even plan to use the internet with edubuntu i dont think
<arrick> oh, I forgot te port
<Duelus> 67.166.168.17:1337
<meheren> how can i play a dvd that is saved on my hd not on a dvd?
<Flannel> wow.  thats a leet port!
<Austin_powers> i just got ubuntu
<cge> Duelus: yes, it works
<Duelus> 67.166.168.17:1337
<Duelus> you sure?
<cge> Duelus: oh
<arrick> Duelus, yeah it opens if I put the port in
<Duelus> I can't get it on this machine
<Duelus> damn ok
<Duelus> then I guess everythigns fine
<Duelus> hmm
<cge> Duelus: wait
<cge> Duelus: what machine can't reach it?
<arrick> its because of your host file, I just found that out the other day, when I configged mine
<Duelus> cge another machien on this lan
<arrick> internal in network cant reach it cge
<meheren> how can i play a movie when it's in dvd format saved on my hd?
<Duelus> well I'm glad it works externally I was assuming it didn't
<arrick> burn it to a disc
<JonBoon> Austin_powers, i put ubuntu on a very very old emachine today and it only took an hour or so
<cge> Duelus: are you also using the server as the router?
<arrick> Duelus, nope it works
<Duelus> cge no
<Austin_powers> heh
<meheren> arrick, i don't have dvd burner...
<eliyahu> cge: you should get the mail any minute now...
<Duelus> arrick, cge well any suggestions to get it working internally? beause I need to access it from the LAN its on and the internet
<cge> eliyahu: I have it, yes.
<eliyahu> (or any second should be more accurate however often is not)
<eliyahu> ok
<Austin_powers> .....
<arrick> are you in windows or ubuntu on the remote box Duelus
<arrick> ?
<Duelus> arrick windows
<cge> eliyahu: not happening on the beta. I will dist-upgrade and try again.
<Duelus> using putty to ssh into the ubuntu box
<eliyahu> ok
<Austin_powers> this place is packed
<cge> Duelus: 1337 sounds like a port that might be blocked outgoing by a software firewall by default, since it would be an obvious port for malicious activities.
<meheren> arrg you guys are no help
<Duelus> cge I also tried on 8080
<Duelus> but still coudln't access internally
<cge> Duelus: oh, that should work.
<eliyahu> cge: you'll prob need to get a lot of new packages,,,, how long will it take you?
<Austin_powers> port 6667 XD
<Duelus> cge and there is no software firewall on this windows box
<arrick> hey Duelus do a search for hosts and you'll ifnd the file, then let me knw when your there
<JonBoon> i still cant get video to play Austin_powers  but im just too lazy to figure it out at this point
<Austin_powers> .......
<cge> eliyahu: not sure. I have a very fast connection, but the ubuntu servers are the limiting factor.
<Duelus> arrick what exactly do you mean?
<arrick> click on start>search> files and folders> put hosts in and open that file
<eliyahu> cge: just for me it's 02:45 and I need to be up at 07:00-08:00
<cge> eliyahu: I see.
<Austin_powers> if it takes that long then i need a new cpu
<Duelus> arrick do you just want my DNS servers?
<JonBoon> im sure it'll load fine, ubuntu runs good on slower pc's
<Austin_powers> heh
<arrick> you gotta edit that in order to point to your domains with names in you remote box
<Austin_powers> emonster
<cge> eliyahu: You could ask if anyone else in here can test it. It will probably take at least a half an hour for me.
<ShellMaza> any try to run any 3d games yet?
<arrick> Duelus, join #arrick for a minute
<Duelus> arrack, hosts in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc?
<Austin_powers> i only used it for pc games and internet
<JonBoon> hey, i just noticed mines an emonster too
<Duelus> ok
<Austin_powers> voodoo?
<ShellMaza> ?
<JonBoon> its a piece of crap pc, i cant tell the stickers are worn out on the front
<JonBoon> it was given to me a while back
<Austin_powers> had it since 1998
<cge> eliyahu: Unfortunately I have a local debian mirror, but not a local ubuntu mirror... I do miss the 1.5MB/s in apt-get.
<JonBoon> this is pentium 3 ha
<Austin_powers> dotto
<ShellMaza> mines a new 3ghz p4ht with gig ram 6600 gforce
<Austin_powers> ditto*
<JonBoon> i put a 10gb hd from 1996 in it
<Austin_powers> .....
<ShellMaza> i got sick of M$
<Austin_powers> i'm using a normal 300MHz right now
<cge> Is there a way to dist-upgrade all the particular deps of a metapackage but not dist-upgrade everything?
<Austin_powers> windows
<eliyahu> cge: apt-cacher's should work for both,... but they will only speed things up if the packages were already downloaded...
<Austin_powers> dang it's still loading
<JonBoon> like i said it will take about an hour
<cge> eliyahu: Yeah, I have toughguy.caltech.edu for debian, so it isn't actually mine.
<majd> Hi, is there a way to mae my volume up/down on the keyboard control the PCM instead of the master?
<ShellMaza> ah hour for what?
<JonBoon> install
<majd> cause the master has no effect on volume
<majd> dont know why
<ShellMaza> mine installed in 35 mnutes
<JonBoon> it took about an hour on this old old old emachine
<ShellMaza> oh
<ShellMaza> i built a beast
<ShellMaza> :)
<Austin_powers> anno 1602
<asdx> what package do i have to install for have findsmb
<JonBoon> it took about 35 on my laptop
<ShellMaza> asdx search for smb
<Austin_powers> not installing
<Austin_powers> loading up
<JonBoon> booting?
<Austin_powers> yes
<ShellMaza> what
<JonBoon> well then somethings wrong
<ShellMaza> yea...
<ShellMaza> any errors?
<Austin_powers> it's been about 15 minutes now
<JonBoon> once mine had an error and i skipped passed it and then it wouldnt boot, but i just reinstalled and it worked fine
<Austin_powers> k
<Austin_powers> says
<Austin_powers> GUMP loading
<Austin_powers> version1.5
<cge> eliyahu: it looks like it will actually take an hour or so.
<cge> eliyahu: sorry
<cge> Is there a program like apt-spy in main, so I don't have to reconfigure it to work with ubuntu?
<eliyahu> cge: is okay, I just got an e-mail from a security team guy so I'm gonna chck something
<Austin_powers> PEER!!!!!!!
<cge> eliyahu: ok
<cge> eliyahu: great
<fourat> how can i get mysql5 and postgresql 8.1 with apt ?
<cge> fourat: are you running dapper?
<fourat> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<fourat> wops
<fourat> what's that
<fourat> should i send my ubuntu to trash ?
<Austin_powers> lol
<cge> fourat: ?
<fourat> :)
<drr105> hi, ive got a problem upgrading libgl1-mesa
<JonBoon> you should do what your inner child desires
<Austin_powers> im checking now
<Austin_powers> ......
<Austin_powers> nope
<cge> fourat: It is in breezy-backports as postgresql-8.1.
<Austin_powers> Wait!
<medialdesign> How to update firefox to the latest release?  I got the TGZ, but how to update it ?
<Austin_powers> what can i use in the command console
<Austin_powers> codes
<jiping> hi
<cge> fourat: mysql5 is only in dapper
<eliyahu> cge: it seems to be a config error by me in PAM
<cge> eliyahu: ah
<cge> eliyahu: is it the default setting?
<Austin_powers> XD
<cge> Err, why is us.archive.ubuntu.com in the uk?
<Austin_powers> 3 in a row
<Austin_powers> PEER!!!!!
<eliyahu> nope, because I added LDAP to PAM, I was supposed to also add deny to he end of the chain....  what is curious/interesting is why ssh/su/gdm etc. are not also hit by the lack of that setting
<Austin_powers> i ned instructions
<Austin_powers> need*
<cge> Austin_powers: for what?
<_jason> the man page for wget (specifically options -A and -R) refers to ``@pxref{Types of Files}''  What does that mean?  Where can I find that?
<kbrooks> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<whiter> how can i find out what program is controlling a window
<whiter> like i want to know what program it is
<Austin_powers> i have three options
<whiter> the actual executable name...
<whiter> i think the command is xproc or xgrep or something, i forget
<Austin_powers> ubuntu kernal or recovery modes
<Austin_powers> other one is memtest
<drr105> hi, ive got a problem upgrading libgl1-mesa- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13733
<_jason> whiter: xprop maybe?
<whiter> there we go
<whiter> thank you jason
<Austin_powers> i have no net on my Ubuntu cpu
<arrick> anyone, where is the file for networking, /etc/network/interfaces
<arrick> ?
<arrick> or what am i missing
<TLE> I have installed cmus by compiling it from source, (before I knew about checkinstall) and now I wan't to uninstall. I did `locate cmus` and found that there was was cmus files in the follwoing directories /usr/local/bin; /usr/local/lib/cmus; /usr/local/share/doc/cmus; /usr/local/share/cmus and a man page. So to uninstall, do I just delete these or are there anything else ?
<cge> TLE: make uninstall doesn't work?
<eliyahu> cge: saw my answer?
<cge> eliyahu: yes
<cge> eliyahu: err, which answer?
<cge> eliyahu: oh yes, I see it now
<cge> eliyahu: There probably should be a warning when it is configured in that way.
<tmccrary> hi, out of the blue my x server has started crashing anytime I run an OpenGL program. It's started doing this ever since the last Xorg upgrade (I think the one involving the remote Xorg exploit).
<tmccrary> I'm running AMD64, anyone heard of this?
<cge> tmccrary: Are you running dapper?
<tmccrary> n
<tmccrary> no
<tmccrary> Breezy 5.10
<gnu2it2> what is good video conference package? my dad wants me to see if we can get setup to talk/see family  spread to the 4 corners
<gnu2it2> see them grandbabies
<cge> gnu2it2: ekiga
<cge> gnu2it2: or can it not do more than two people?
<TLE> cge: No unfortunately not, the authors think that easy uninstall is the job for a tool like checkinstall
<gnu2it2> i think it needs an account with them to make it work
<FX> hullo
<FX> I've got kind of involved question.....
<FX> How can I find out if my tv card is supported or what command can I run to find out what kind of tv card I have
<FX> It came with the pc when I bought it.
<seraphim> lspci
<FX> Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX2341                           6) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<ShellMaza> is a nexus-s dvb card supported?
<FX> That would be it right?
<docko> hi, does anyone of you use far manager under wine?
<seraphim> i think so
<seraphim> @ FX
<the_mr_bong_show> hey _jason
<FX> ok, now does that show it is supported?
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show: hi
<FX> seraphim, ?
<ShellMaza> sure
<the_mr_bong_show> remeber me _jason
<ShellMaza> it loaded a driver
<lufis> Do I need a firewall running Ubuntu?
<FX> ok, now what is the easiest tv tuner app to use in linux?
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show: yep
<apokryphos> lufis: /msg ubotu firewall
<lufis> ok
<lufis> Apokryphos, so firewall is already installed?
<seraphim> but normally you don't need it lufis
<arrick> whats the adduser command and passwd command to change another users password?
<lufis> ah, why is that?
<_jason> arrick: passwd username
<arrick> ok
<ShellMaza> useradd newusername
<Briguy> How canI reset the sound server in Ubuntu?
<the_mr_bong_show> how can i join yahoo chat _jason
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show: isn't that java based?
<Briguy> they removed it
<the_mr_bong_show> it might be
<tmccrary> Briguy: pray, but even that is futile because it probably won't work right
<lufis> So kernel already has firewall included, right? So there's no need for another program?
<Briguy> tmccrary: 1) praying is never futile 2) I just need to kill the sound server and start it up again...
<TLE> cge: actually I might have misunderstood that(from reading a mailing list), but anyway it wasn't included before version 2.0.1 and I have version 2.0.0
<tmccrary> You still need userspace apps to control the firewall
<lufis> Tmccray, right, but it's on automatically?
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show: http://chat.yahoo.com/ says it no longer is.  Have you tried using gaim?
<eliyahu> cge: if you'd put the warning it should be some type of mail the system sends to root...
<JonBoon> i <3 gaim
<the_mr_bong_show> it asks for the room name and i dont remember the room name
<eliyahu> cge: anyhow gnite, nice meeting you guys
<tmccrary> lufis: It's only on if you enable it by using the userspace iptables command
<_darksoul> how do i install .bin files in linux, im trying to install the linux version of torque game engine/demo
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show: I can't really help you there :P
<lufis> Tmccray, ah.
<cge> eliyahu: Goodnight, and thanks for finding such an important bug.
<docko> does anyone of you use far manager under wine?
<cge> eliyahu: they should certainly look into sending a warning.
<Briguy> fine how can one kill all the events that are using the sound server atm?
<seraphim> lufis: there is no need for a firewall because you don't have open ports unless you installed some server-services
<fourat> how to get a network monitor on my taskbar ?
<lufis> Seraphim, ahh, thank you for clarifying that. You have to excuse my paranoia, I'm an ex-Windows user ;)
<rightcoast> cge, what bug? I just got in.
<fourat> (gnome)
<seraphim> and even then they should be secure enough by themselves
<tmccrary> Briguy: You could use lsof to determine what files are using the sound server
<eliyahu> cge: I feel dumb it's me who made the error in configuring... oh well next time better... :)
<Briguy> tmccrary thank you
<cge> rightcoast: one moment
<rightcoast> np
<the_mr_bong_show> _jason can i play games like grandtheft auto vice city on ubuntu
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show: maybe with cedega
<ShellMaza> i tryed to install ut2003
<ShellMaza> the linux installer dont work on cd3
<the_mr_bong_show> cedega?
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show: transgaming.com
<the_mr_bong_show> ok
<cge> rightcoast: bug 43906, but you need security access to see it.
<fourat> anyone know how to get the network monitor on the taskbar ?
<fourat> in gnome
<lufis> Fourat, just click "Add to panel..." on the context menu
<Briguy> couldn't I just do killall esd
<Briguy> ?
<rightcoast> Ok, thanks bro
<cge> fourat: which one? Do you mean network-manager?
<fourat> i want to monitor my interfaces
<Cody`> Can anyone tell me how to change this nasty ubuntulooks color
<tmccrary> hopefully upgrading to 2.6.12-10 will stop Xorg from crashing when I run OpenGL apps. Not that I have any real hope this will fix this bitch
<fourat> to see if their active or not ..
<_jason> ubotu: tell Cody` about themes
<Cody`> I want regular clearlooks back, but it will not go back to blue
<fourat> i have it on my debian sarge as an applet on kde
<ShellMaza> is opengl installed by default?
<the_mr_bong_show> _jason can i get cedega for free
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show: no
<cge> fourat: then use add applet on the panel, and I think there is an applet like that.
<lufis> How do I disable a service from starting up? Specifically, the bluetooth service?
<fourat> no didnt get it
<fourat> do u have it on ur desktop ?
<the_mr_bong_show> is linx better than windows
<ShellMaza> is OpenGL installed by default?
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show: depends on the person
<seraphim> lufis: you could go to synaptic and remove the bluetooth-packages
<lufis> Seraphim, alright, thanks
<tmccrary> the_mr_bong_show: Depends on what you're doing. Linux has a much better feature set as far as administration and software installation. Windows has a much better user experience (for the first few weeks at least) and has far better hardware support.
<cge> fourat: It shows up as Network Monitor on my computer, but I'm running dapper.
<BlueLaguna> is there a firewall installed in the default installation?
<cge> tmccrary: I would dispute the better user experience for the first few weeks, at least with dapper.
<seraphim> lufius: bluez-utils i think is the right one
<cge> BlueLaguna: you don't need one with Linux except in special cases.
<lufis> Seraphim, when I click "Mark for removal" it also lists "Ubuntu-desktop" as one of the removed things. Is that bad?
<tmccrary> cge: I haven't really used Dapper yet but I'm sure it's better than the current Ubuntu
<tmccrary> It definately looks nice :)
<BlueLaguna> cge: I'm trying to figure a problem with BitTorrent
<seraphim> no. ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package
<lufis> Seraphim: ah, alright
<BlueLaguna> I have a DMZ setup to this machine
<tmccrary> Is dapper fairly stable currently?
<roy> nope
<cge> tmccrary: quite
<roy> not for me it isnt
<Austin_powers> it's finally up
<roy> i cant even get it to install
<roy> haha
<cge> tmccrary: at least for some people.
<tmccrary> I know it's coming out in a few weeks, but Breezy crashes every time I run an OpenGL app and gives no errors (Xorg crashes)
<cge> roy: it won't install?
<roy> nope
<tmccrary> I really need to be able to use blender to do work
<roy> keeps telling me kernel panic
<roy> :|
<Cody`> _jason: That doesn't help me though, I want the blue clearlooks window border back. Installing another window border still keeps teh thing this disgusting orange
<the_mr_bong_show> is there a newer virsion of ubuntu i have 5.10
<tmccrary> roy: that's the kind of problem I have now with Breezy. :(
<_jason> Cody`: are you using dapper?
<tmccrary> not exactly, but your display crashing is fairly major
<roy> 5.10 is old
<seraphim> the_mr_bong_show: 6.06, but it's still beta
<Cody`> _jason: yes
<tmccrary> 5.10 is current I believe :)
<roy> breezy is 5.10 right?
<rightcoast> yep
<cge> roy: yes
<roy> current stable...
<roy> but their is dapper...
<cge> tmccrary: you could certainly try dapper. Dapper has a newer version of xorg, if I recall.
<roy> why would it say kernel panic ?
<roy> what does that mean? it says it with every os i put in
<roy> mandrake, suse, and 3 versions of ubuntu
<tmccrary> I'm just afraid I'll upgrade and my whole system will die
<roy> :O
<cge> roy: because the kernel is in panic.
<_jason> Cody`: what ornage are you talking about exactly?  I change to clearlooks and can't find anything right away
<roy> yeah but why?
<Cody`> if I change to clearlooks
<roy> how do i fix that?
<tmccrary> roy: Kernel panic is Linux's version of the bluescreen of death
<Cody`> the title bar is still this fugly orange
<Cody`> _jason: if I change the thing to any clearlooks theme, the title bar and controls stay orange. No change
<cge> roy: It is a general term for when the kernel can't continue because of a huge problem.
<roy> damn
<roy> and how do i figure out hte huge problem?!
<roy> LOL
<michael> hello
<cge> roy: the stuff that comes up right before usually tells you.
<roy> hey michael
<tmccrary> roy: Unfortunately, on Linux you actually don't get any kind of visual notification if you're in an X session. Your computer just freezes and reboots if you have a reboot period set
<Nihil85> hi! i have an error with XKB... here's the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13734
<roy> cge: it is all in hex i think
<BlueLaguna> can I upgrade to dapper via apt-get dist-upgrade?
<seraphim> if it happens with several different kernels i would assume a hardware-problem
<michael> does anybody know if sourceforge has an IRC server/channel?
<_jason> Cody`: let's take this to #ubuntu+1, that's where dapper talk should be
<roy> i have no hardware problems tho... that i know of
<roy> =\
<Cody`> _jason: will do
<tate> Hello, I am trying to get a working C++ development environment going in Ubuntu 5.10
<cge> roy: hmm... there is usually some text, but it might be pushed off the screen by the hex stuff.
<tate> This feels a bit like wrestling, I installed eclipse and the CDT plugin
<michael> tate:  try anjuta
<cge> tate: just use vim or emacs.
<roy> ok im booting to find out
<tate> Yeah, I am trying to get that
<tate> Anjuta works great on my gentoo installation
<tate> But installing it on ubuntu is tells me I need to install: XML::Parser perl module
<tmccrary> I use eclipse CDT, the newer version work great
<Nihil85> hi! i have an error with XKB... here's the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13734
<tate> I have the latest CDT
<tmccrary> Make sure you aren't using GCJ though, GCJ can run Eclipse but it REALLY REALLY SUCKS at it
<tate> it doesn't seem to parse properly
<tate> some HelloWorld cpp's won't even compile with CDT
<michael> tate:  apt-get install libxml-parser-perl
<tate> at least on my installation
<_jason> tate: then you need libxml-parser-perl
<the_mr_bong_show> im updating ubuntu WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<tmccrary> is g++ installed?
<cge> the_mr_bong_show: to dapper?
<the_mr_bong_show> whats dapper?
<cge> the_mr_bong_show: never mind
<gnat_x> so i am trying to install xubuntu dapper beta, but the intsall keeps failing when the installer tries to install the kernel.
<gnat_x> what could be causing that.
<OetmetG> Hey... sometimes, randomly, my Gnome session doesn't play sounds.. neither mp3... it shows as if were playing (rhytmbox or mpg123) but no sound is playing
<OetmetG> any idea?
<gnat_x> the error messages aren't that helpful.
<OetmetG> I'm using an alsa souind card
<OetmetG> intel
<michael> so nobody know if sf.net has an irc channel?
<gnat_x> OetmetG, is esd launching too.
<tmccrary> OetmetG: Sorry to say, these issues are a fact of life, you will have them for the forseeable future
<OetmetG> gnat_x: yes, esd is running
<lufis> When is the next release gonna be out?
<OetmetG> tmccrary: are you serious?
<tmccrary> Early June
<gnat_x> OetmetG: i've had that problem with debian. (actually its whatever the gnome sound thing is)
<gnat_x> OetmetG: that conflicts with alsa.
<tate> apt-get install libxml-parser-perl doesn't seem to give me anything
<gnat_x> OetmetG: what happens if you run alasacong (as root from the cli)
<the_mr_bong_show> what kind of stuff can i do on ubuntu
<tmccrary> OetmetG: Sadly yes, I have never had a Linux machine that didn't have massive sound problems everywhere. Linux is a great OS, but audio support is majorly flawed
<OetmetG> gnat_x: alasacong?
<brrrt> hello
<gnat_x> OetmetG: alsaconf or alsaconfig don't rememeber which, i'm not in front of my home computer now.
<gnat_x> any takers on why the installer would fail when trying to install the kernel.
<brrrt> i need "screensaver-x11.h" where can i find it?
<OetmetG> i dont have that file actually
<NoUse> gnat_x the cd could be bad
<_jason> !find screensaver-x11.h
<the_mr_bong_show> how many commands are there for ubuntu
<arrick> hey deleting a user id userdel right?
<gnat_x> NoUse: *nod* that's what i was thinking. though i just burned it today. :(
<tmccrary> If you're using ShipIt discs, you have to check them out, I've gotten a couple of bad ones
<arrick> or eluser
<arrick> deluser
<NoUse> gnat_x how did you download it?
<Nihil85> hi! i have an error with XKB... here's the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13734
<arrick> _jason, ^^
<brrrt> !find screensaver-x11.h
<brrrt> ?
<gnat_x> NoUse: wget
<_jason> arrick: deluser is nicer
<arrick> ok
<zcat[1] > the_mr_bong_show: open a terminal and press <tab> twice..
<NoUse> gnat_x did you check the md5sums?
<tate> Oh, and the synaptic install of Kdevelop only works in ubuntu if you run it as root
<gnat_x> NoUse: nope. should have though. but i did run a check on the cd from within the installer.
<brrrt> i mean how can i find out if any package contains "screensaver-x11.h" ?
<_jason> brrrt: packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file search, but I am not finding any
<NoUse> gnat_x then it should be ok, is the installer still up on your screen?
<michael> ok bye
<gnat_x> NoUse: yeah.
<gnat_x> NoUse: right where is failed
<the_mr_bong_show> is that all zcat[1] 
<NoUse> gnat_x one of the virtual terminals shows debugging output try Ctrl+Alt+F1-4
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'screensaver-x11.h' returned no results.
<Pr0hibited> hey, for some reason when I try to go to some things on ubuntu, like "services", it will act like it's loading, but it won't.. I REALLY need to get into services atm. Help?
<zcat[1] > no.. it's most.
<tokeman> hey err I'm having sound issues still can someone send me a link to try and fix that?, I lost it
<gnat_x> NoUse: f4
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'screensaver-x11.h' returned no results.
<gnat_x> NoUse: "dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<brrrt> oh i c
<zcat[1] > there are all the system binaries and screensaver apps that probably aren't in your path..
<brrrt> thats bad :(...
<brrrt> i nedd it for compiling
<_jason> brrrt: what are you trying to compile?
<brrrt> mythtv
<NoUse> gnat_x you might try restarting the install, if it fails again, check the md5 and reburn possilby at a lower speed
<_jason> brrrt: mythv is in the repositories, no need to compile
<_jason> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: (A personal video recorder application (client and server)), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.18.1-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<_jason> brrrt: just enable multiverse
<_jason> ubotu: tell brrrt about multiverse
<gnat_x> NoUse: do you know off the top of your head where this installs to? might have made a partition too small (old machine small disk)
<brrrt> i need to compile it for softcam to get our austrian encrypted local tv statiuons
<NoUse> gnat_x the kernel goes into /boot
* gnat_x slaps his forehead
<NoUse> gnat_x how big did you make boot?
<_jason> brrrt: apt-get source mythtv, make the modifications you need to the source, then build it again
<_jason> brrrt: and make sure you install 'build-essential' as well as do 'apt-get build-dep mythtv'
<brrrt> ah thx alot
<Austin_powers> O M H
<Austin_powers> G*
<Austin_powers> my desktop is not showing
<Austin_powers> PEER!!!!
<tokeman> your desk to eh
<Austin_powers> huh?
<tokeman> my sound isn't sounding
<Austin_powers> eh?
<NoUse> Austin_powers did you change anything before this happened?
<gnat_x> biovore: yeah, its too small. i think that's the problem
<gnat_x> biovore: sorry, not directed at you
<daryl> anyone here know how to use samba?
<gnat_x> NoUse: yeah, its too small. i think that's the problem
<bbrazil> daryl: yes
<NoUse> !tell daryl about samba
<OneTruth> hey im setting up an ubuntu web server for our company intranet, what partitioning scheme do you guys recommend
<Austin_powers> no
<daryl> bbrazil: i just installed samba, and what i wanted to use it for, was to print to a windows shared printer, from my ubuntu/linux machine.
<tmccrary> OneTruth: Use jfs
<tmccrary> XFS is also good
<daryl> bbrazil: it does do that, right?
<OneTruth> ok, and what about the actual partitions. ie. boot partition, swap partition, etc
<NoUse> Austin_powers log out, switch to a virtual terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F2), login, then run nano ~/.xsession-errors and see if anything stands out as a possible cause
<OneTruth> and what are the recommend sizes for the different partitions
<Awesome-o2000> I installed the ati drivers via the instructions given to me in ubotu - the first link - but my screen goes black and my system halts when I try to start x - can anyone help?
<tmccrary> OneTruth: You could probably use the defaults, it really doesn't matter that much.
<bbrazil> daryl: you don't need the samba server for that. Install cups
<OneTruth> tmccrary: the default partitions? so just tell the installer to automatically partition the machine?
<daryl> bbrazil: apt-get install cups?
<bbrazil> daryl: I think so
<tmccrary> OneTruth: yeah, unless you're going to be using raid and need lvm and stuff
<brrrt> _jason: thx, it looks like "apt-get build-dep mythtv" might do the trick :)
<_jason> brrrt: hello
<_jason> brrrt: np i mean heh i'm on phone
<OneTruth> tmccrary: ok cool, so select the first option: "Erase entire disk: IDE1 master (hda)"
<daryl> !cups
<ubotu> [cups]  The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<NoUse> Awesome-o2000 start the machine in recovery mode and pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Awesome-o2000> NoUse, how do I do recovery mode?
<tmccrary> Onetruth: As long as there's no unbackedup data on hda :)
<OneTruth> tmccrary: right :0
<Awesome-o2000> NoUse, nvm thats in my boot options isnt it?
<NoUse> Awesome-o2000 yes
<Awesome-o2000> thanks brb
<OneTruth> tmccrary:  also im installing the server base, to install gnome i can just use apt-get and run it from the terminal right?
<OneTruth> tmccrary: im still a linux newbie and have to resort gnome occasionally
<Austin_powers> i can't even get into gnome
<daryl> bbrazil: i went to the linuxprinting.org and it has a list of known printers.  but it doesn't have my printer listed there.  should i even try to get cups?
<bbrazil> daryl: windows is doingthe printing, so it shouldn't matter (I think)
<NoUse> Austin_powers yeah just get to a console, run nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and look for lines starting with "EE"
<tmccrary> OneTruth: Yes, you should be able to run Gnome. But you shouldn't need to use X to administrate a Linux server even if you're new. What kinds of things do you need to do from the GUI?
<NoUse> isn't there a script pastebin from the console?
<OneTruth> tmccrary: im thinking being able to see the file structure would be helpful, sometimes i get lost as to where certain files are kept
<Austin_powers> you mean Memtest+?
<NoUse> Austin_powers no, for each kernel installed, there is a "recovery mode" selection at the boot menu
<tmccrary> OneTruth: You can use find /search/base/path -iname *filename* to search for files. pwd will tell you where you are at currently
<Austin_powers> OH YES
<Austin_powers> IM doing that now
<OneTruth> tmccrary: ok, I will leave the gnome uninstalled and force myself to become more familiar
<OneTruth> tmccrary: hehe that should work
<Austin_powers> doing ctrl alt f2
<callim> Im having slow xgl performance on dapper compared to when i try xgl on kororaa, anyone got a clue? :S
<Austin_powers> now it looks like dos-mode
<Austin_powers> PEER!!!!!
<cge> OneTruth: you might want to try adding vga=791 or something similar to your boot parameters as well, so that you will have a usefully large console.
<OneTruth> how easy is it to upgrade ubuntu to the latest version. ie. 5.10 to 6
<callim> Im having slow xgl performance on dapper compared to when i try xgl on kororaa, anyone got a clue? :S
<OneTruth> cge: what does that do?
<tmccrary> Very easy, as long as the upgrade goes smoothly
<cge> Austin_powers: why do you keep saying PEER!?
<OneTruth> awesome
<cge> OneTruth: It will make the font in the console smaller.
<tokeman> cus he's high
<Austin_powers> connection reset by peer
<tmccrary> It's basically three steps, change breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list, then run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Austin_powers> it always happens  to me
<tmccrary> well four, hehe
<OneTruth> ahh ok
<OneTruth> cool
<Austin_powers> ok what do i type after C+A+f2
<cge> OneTruth: So that instead of 80x25 you can have a decent number of lines and columns. Then you can use a program like screen to split the console in two.
<FX> how do I find out if v4l is loaded or installed?
<NoUse> Austin_powers log in, then run 'nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log', look for lines that start with EE
<OneTruth> ok, so this way i can more easily read what is going on
<Austin_powers> i will
<OneTruth> any of you guys installed Plone on an ubuntu web serveR?
<Austin_powers> I cannot log in
<OneTruth> we are planning on using Plone and im thinking i can set up a dev install on the new intranet server
<NoUse> Austin_powers do you remember your password?
<Awesome-o2000> OK - what was it I am supposed to pastebin? thank you for letting me know what recovery mode was - it let me change my xorg.conf. My fglrx module is loading no problem - xorg just freezes when I start it . I havent done a system update yet.
<pyrotic> Yay.. where is the smart people.. :P
<NoUse> Awesome-o2000 /var/log/Xorg.0.log should show what went wrong
<pyrotic> A error occured, please run Package Manager from the right-click menu or apt-get on a termina to see what is wrong...<-- that hpapened when I tried to update.. Ubuntu, Breezy badger
<tokeman> any package I can use to detect my sound card, i'm having a hard time here I'm not one of the smart ones:(
<Austin_powers> yes but no desktop
<NoUse> Austin_powers but you have console access?
<pip`> can someone help me ?? im new at linux & trying to install ubuntu on an auxiliary hard drive that has a full ntfs primary partition as well as an empty 30 gb logical partition originally set up by my windows xp cd, for some reason ubuntu wont let me just install on the empty logical partition without deleting it, why wont it just install ??
<NoUse> pip` because its an NTFS partition I assume
<pip`> the 30gb logical partition is fat32
<Awesome-o2000> NoUse, its saying my car is something it isnt
<tokeman> because the NTFS partition is unreadable in linux
<Awesome-o2000> card
<Austin_powers> well black screen
<Awesome-o2000> here, I'll pastebin it
<NoUse> pip` linux won't install to FAt32, you have to delete it
<pip`> then why doesnt ubuntu say that ?
<bbrazil> pip`: fat32 and linux don't work too well together
<bbrazil> pip`: for installing on that is
<tokeman> because
<OneTruth> ok installation is complete, but why is everything caps in my console?
<NoUse> pip` why would Linxu install to a Microsoft filesystem?
<tokeman> lol
<pip`> why doesnt ubuntu tell me the problem is it cant handle fat32, dont other distros handle fat32 ?
<tokeman> put it this way ford parts don't work on a chevy same thing with windows/linux
<NoUse> pip` you are misunderstanding, linux can read FAT32, it can't install to it
<pip`> so ubuntu isnt good at giving error messages ?
<Austin_powers> i am logging in under norm mode
<tokeman> lol
<NoUse> pip` if you let Ubuntu automatically partition, it would take care of all this for you
<bbrazil> pip`: you might want to file a bug to get a better error message
<tovella> pip`: RTFM.
<tmccrary> Linux should be able to use Fat32 if you install the extensions that let you use Unix permissions in Fat32
<Austin_powers> Well the Random number generator is failed
<Austin_powers> PEER
<tokeman> lol
<bbrazil> tmccrary: I believe umsdos is deprecated
<pip`> nouse, ok i was gonna do that but at the last moment i was afraid it was gonna delete BOTH partitions despite my selecting only the logical partition
<FX> anyone in here good with tv cards?
<Awesome-o2000>  NoUse http://pastebin.com/708652
<Awesome-o2000> its not letting me paste it all in :((
<pip`> i didnt see any 'auto' partitioning in ubuntu
<tovella> FX: I've learned a little about the Hauppauge cards.  Which one do you have?
<NoUse> pip` its there
<FX> umm, not really sure. lol
<bbrazil> tmccrary: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UMSDOS gone in 2.6.11
<lukaswayne9> When I try to add my printer, I don't see any options in the "Printer Ports".  What should I do?  Maybe a service isn't started?
<pip`> so can some one atleast tell me my other full partition will be safe from deletion when i delete the empty partition ?
<tokeman> yes it will
<pip`> ok
<tokeman> just make sure the partion IS EMPTY
<tokeman> that way you will not lose anything
<pip`> whew, the wording in ubuntu was slightly vague on that issue
<tovella> FX: I did quite a bit of research regarding my Hauppauge WinTV-PVR.  It works well, but now I wish I'd had more money to buy one of the mpeg4 cards.
<Austin_powers> .........
<Awesome-o2000> NoUse, I couldnt find anything I could use in that file anyhow, the last entry says dri enabled - if I pastebin my xorg,conf would that help?
<NoUse> Awesome-o2000 I'm not experienced with ATI drivers, I had such bad experiences with them that I don't buy ATI cards anymore :-)
<FX> torvella I sent you a pm if you don't mind
<pip`> so auto partitioning wont delete the WHOLE hard drive as long as i highlight only a single empty partition
<BrandoCrap> anyone running 64 bit distro?
<tokeman> well thats cus linux in general has people that know a thing or three unlike myself thats new at linux but know enough not kill my computer and lose winblows info if I do a dual boot
<pip`> also, will ubuntu handle my amd64 cpu ?
<NoUse> pip` if you delete that Fat32 partition, then run the installer, there will be an open that says "Use Free space to install" or something like that
<Awesome-o2000> NoUse, Im in the same boat right now. I thought it would be easy because the wiki's made it seem so, but apparently the driver just gives me a black screen of death.
<tovella> Anybody know where I can find out about the difference between DapperFlight and DapperDrake?
<pip`> nouse, ok
<tovella> FX: send it.
<bbrazil> pip`: yip, although i386 works a bit easier if you want to run binary stuff
<Austin_powers> DANG IT
<FX> you should already have a window
<FX> tovella,
<pip`> binary stuff ?
<Austin_powers> i am helpless
<pip`> u mean source file compiling ?
<NoUse> pip` video codecs, flash
<bbrazil> pip`: no, that'll work fine
<pip`> well, i do want to run video codecs, but not flash
<pip`> ok
<daryl> !gnu
<Austin_powers> MY Random Number Generator failed
<ubotu> well, gnu is Not Unix. See http://www.gnu.org
<FX> brb
<tovella> FX: got audible notification, but no window -- using beta software.
<tovella> FX: try again please.
<daryl> !gnu autoconf
<ubotu> daryl: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Austin_powers> lol
<BrandoCrap> pip`, you trying to dual boot?
<tokeman> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<OneTruth> how would i ssh into an ubuntu server from mac os x?
<OneTruth> i should open terminal and type "ssh serveriphere"
<OneTruth> right?
<arrick> through ommand line
<arrick> yes
<daryl> bbrazil you still here?
<bbrazil> daryl: yip
<OneTruth> ok, i do that and i get "Connection Refused"
<OneTruth> on port 22
<jarro1> hello
<daryl> bbrazil: cups wants "gnu autoconf" to install.  I am not sure where or what it is to get/install it
<jarro1> i need some help please on installation of mplayer
<tovella> OneTruth: are you sure openssh-server installed on the ubuntu box?
<arrick> anyone, I installed Ubuntu first then I installed Windows Server 2003 Enterprise and now I am trying to get ubuntu to run, how do i do this without reinstalling ubuntu?
<OneTruth> tovella: yea i just ran apt-get install ssh openssh-server
<tovella> OneTruth: it must be configured to allow connections from you network segment.
<pip`> ok i just did an auto partition and ubuntu set up another primary partition along with a tiny leftover swap partition each with 2 smiley faces next to them, is it ok now that i have more than one primary partition on a single hard drive or will that cause problems somehow later ?
<bbrazil> daryl: are you not using the ubuntu packages?
<OneTruth> ok, how do i do that?
<daryl> bbrazil: not sure what that is
<NoUse> !tell arrick about grub
<jadaz87> hello does anyone know a good bbs server for ubuntu?
<daryl> i'm on ubuntu dapper
<tovella> FX: got another audible indication, but window opened and closed in a flash.
<bbrazil> daryl: try sudo apt-get install cupsys
<pip`> ok i just did an auto partition and ubuntu set up another primary partition along with a tiny leftover swap partition each with 2 smiley faces next to them,
<daryl> bbrazil: trying now
<jarro1> my problem is that ubuntu packages are not satisfactory for an installation
<pip`>  is it ok now that i have more than one primary partition on a single hard drive or will that cause problems somehow later ?
<OneTruth> tovella: how do i do that?
<arrick> thanks
<jarro1> please hel[
<jarro1> ^help
<NoUse> pip` that should fine
<pip`> ok good thx
<pip`> but i never heard of 2 primary partitions on one drive b4
<pip`> heh
<daryl> bbrazil: already newest
<jarro1> actually, if anyone can just help me get ubuntu dapper setup to play most common media files id appreciate it
<NoUse> pip` probably have never had two OSes on one hard drive before?
<jarro1> i cant help myself in this area
<bbrazil> daryl: goto http://localhost:631
<Prophet> hi. I'm having a problem with my trashcan using Gnomb - I copied buch of files from dvd to a desktop on my folder - I moved the folder to the trashcan after i copied it accross the network - it keeps telling me I dont have access permissions to remove them from my trashcan, though I can move them from the trashcan to the desktop - I am logged in a root. Newish nix user.
<AJR1> hey guys
<Prophet> can anyone help or am i in the wrong place,
<Prophet> :-)
<AJR1> is there an ubuntu teamspeak
<daryl> bbrazil: Unable to connect
<BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO> PEER!
<NoUse> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<lukaswayne9> Can someone help me?  My parallel port isn't being detected in gnome-cups-add
<jarro1> anyone?
<bbrazil> daryl: hmm, sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<NoUse> BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO please stop yelling peer all the time
<OneTruth> How do i configure OpenSSH-Server?
* BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO runs
<pip`> nouse, no hah
<tmccrary> OneTruth: did you apt-get install ssh yet?
<bbrazil> OneTruth: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<OneTruth> tmccrary:  yes
<NoUse> OneTruth its automatically configured when you install it
<BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO> it's a script
<daryl> bbrazil: said it was starting.
<OneTruth> I get a Connection Refused error when i try to connect
<bbrazil> daryl: try accessing that again then
* pip` feels like the first time swimming as a small child...
<NoUse> OneTruth is the server running?
<pip`> lala
<OneTruth> as far as i know, i just installed it
<NoUse> OneTruth sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<OneTruth> NoUse: ok
<daryl> bbrazil: i'm trying to run "autoconf -f" to install cups.  i guess its already installed?
<OneTruth> NoUse: same thing
<bbrazil> daryl: yes, don't bother trying to compile it
<OneTruth> NoUse: maybe my hosts file isnt set-up right
<daryl> bbrazil: so forgivbe me, but what next to use it to print?
<bbrazil> daryl: ?
<pip`> hey guys im curious, why does ubuntu insist on an ip address etc even if its not connected to the internet ?
<OneTruth> is there a way to make my console not all in CAPS??
<daryl> bbrazil: you said to use it to print to a windows share, instead of samba
<BrandoCrap> anyone know of any good startup guides for dual-booting XP and ubintu (64 bit eds)?
<daryl> bbrazil: i'm not sure how to use cups
<bbrazil> daryl: you have to setup the printer. http://localhost:631/
<tovella> OneTruth: is your mac client on the same network segment?  if so, it should just work...  try [ssh root@servernameORserverIP] 
<BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO> i'm in the Failsafe terminal what should i do
<daryl> bbrazil: that says unable to connect.  am i supposed to be doing that in a browser?
<NoUse> BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO run nano ~/.xsession-errors
<OneTruth> tovella: ssh root@10.25.50.31 returns: Connection refused
<BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO> k
<bgf> newbie ? for y'all.....    i got ub v.5.10 up and running, then dropped another HDD in behind it.  however, i can't see the drive, even to mount it.  any suggestions?
<NoUse> OneTruth you sure thats yoru IP address?
<OneTruth> NoUse: thats what i put in the interfaces file...
<pip`> do i really need to know that much about linux to use ubuntu ? im hoping its very freindly
<jarro1> hello, i'm in need of help in setting up ubuntu to play some media files, if anyone knows of a great guide that would be awesome
<NoUse> BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO see if anything near the bottom of the file gives hints
<fourat> !jre
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fourat
<NoUse> OneTruth run ifconfig
<fiendskull9> hey
<bbrazil> daryl: yes
<fiendskull9> where is libXpm.so?
<fourat> how to install flash and java plugins for firefox1.5 ?
<tovella> jarro1: easyubuntu (use google) is great for this.
<bbrazil> fourat: locate -i libXpm.so
<OneTruth> NoUse: hmm that gives me a different IP address...
<NoUse> pip` its different from windows, don't expect it to be exactly the same
<fiendskull9> !tell fourat about easyubuntu
<bbrazil> fiendskull9: ^
<NoUse> OneTruth theres your problem :-)
<daryl> bbrazil: thats not working... what about going into network settings, and setting up a host? do you know how to do it that way?
<pip`> yes but umm, how much different ?
<tovella> FX: i tried to PM you but got an autoreply, saying "I'm busy".
<kbrooks> tovella: don't tell him to google.
<pip`> i hope its not that hard
<BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO> ALOT of ERRORS
<OneTruth> NoUse: yes sir, so how do i make the changes i made to interfaces apply?
<kbrooks> tovella: it's counterproductive
<bbrazil> daryl: the problem is that cups isn't running
<NoUse> OneTruth you probably need to do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tovella> kbrooks: i simply don't recall the URL, and don't want to miss anything here.
<kbrooks> tovella: YOU, the helper, are expected to google and provide a link
<daryl> bbrazil: i see.  you got any more suggestions, or should i save this for another day?
<pianoboy3333> I need a good sound for when mail arrives, anyone got any good suggestions/files?
<fourat> fiendskull9, i didnt understood what is easyubuntu
<bbrazil> daryl: /sbin/ifconfig - is "lo" up and working?
<pip`> the reason i hate windows is cuz of all the crappy vague error messages as well as lack of file control etc and security
<kbrooks> tovella: you "simply don't recall the URL"? ummm, i suggest you google
<Kyral> pianoboy3333: the most annoying thing you can think of :P
<bbrazil> daryl: or easy way: ping localhost
<spikeb> i just don't like windows. shrug
<kbrooks> tovella: or use '!easyubuntu'
<humbraro> pianoboy3333: search for you've got mail - that'll drive you nuts
<fiendskull9> hey, im using breezy, is it using xorg 6.8 or above?
<fourat> !easyubuntu
<pianoboy3333> humbraro: ...
<daryl> 127.0.0.1
<daryl> bbrazil: 127.0.0.1
<BrandoCrap> do you guys recommend separate HDDs for dual-booting?
<fiendskull9> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, totally, To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<pip`> i am hoping one day i can make complete & perfect disk images, is there a preferred program for doing that with ubuntu ?
<tino_> (translating 'about-ubuntu' which contains the frase: The Linux kernel has gained an ideological importance as well as a technical one) Q: should 'technical' be: 'technological'? or is that a technicality?
<bbrazil> daryl: all looks good. any errors when you started up cupsys?
<holysmoke> I keep getting an error about having to be root when I add a secondary harddrive to my system ... I used mkdir and added it to fstab but now it keeps saying you must be root to mount
<fiendskull9> !xorg-version
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO> what do i do since 16 errors were reported
<daryl> bbrazil: no
<NoUse> BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO what are the errors in?
<bbrazil> daryl: check the logs for errors - probably /var/log/daemon.log
<BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO> ICE UNIX
<pip`> my it takes a long time to install such a little program like ubuntu
<daryl> um looking
<holysmoke> the secondary drive is just for storage
<pip`> looks like it might even take as long as xp to install
<bbrazil> pip`: I use partimage
<wy> I'm looking for a jabber server written in C or C++
<fourat> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<pip`> partimage, ok
<pip`> i'll check that one out first
<FX> tovella, I'm back now
<OneTruth> ok new problem, now when i try to restart openssh i get "cannot load host key"
<NoUse> pip` what makes you say ubuntu is little?
<OneTruth> "could not load host key" sorry
<NoUse> OneTruth did you run it with sudo?
<daryl> bbrazil: that log is huge.  what you looking for?
<tovella> jarro1: kbrooks: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<basilio> hi all
<bbrazil> daryl: just search for cups
<OneTruth> NoUse: ahhh nope :)
<pip`> well i guess it isnt really little is it? but i thought generally linux oses were alot less bloated or big as windows
<zcat[1] > pip`: the difference is, ubuntu will ask you for all the details first and then spend 40 minutes installing.. windows will go 10 minutes, ask for locale settings, 10 minutes, username, 10 minutes, cd key, 10 minutes, timezone.... it's maddening
<OneTruth> NoUse:  Tada
<basilio> im a newbie in linux in general....any other channel for beginners
<NoUse> pip` ubuntu installs the OS, the office suite, internet software and chat sofware
<pip`> zcat, yes i can appreciate that
<jarro1> this easyubuntu thing looks like a hit, thank you very much
<NoUse> pip` windows just isntalls windows
<daryl> bbrazil: cups phrase not found
<OneTruth> NoUse:  ok so i restarted networking now ifconfig shows the new static IP but i cannot ssh to it...
<pip`> nouse, ohh wow nice
<pip`> i like that
<NoUse> OneTruth connection refused?
<OneTruth> NoUse: yea...
<daryl> ugh i'm late for an appointment i got to go
<zcat[1] > NoUse: apart from OpenOffice, breezy doesn't really have anything on the default install XP doesn't...
<NoUse> OneTruth did you restart ssh?
<bbrazil> daryl: check /var/log/cups
<tovella> jarro1: just curious - did you use google before i found the URL?
<kbrooks> jarro1: channel is #easyubuntu
<OneTruth> NoUse: just did
<pip`> are there many or any background services running in ubuntu in general at startup ?
<zcat[1] > dapper packages a bit more stuff though
<spikeb> not many no
<NoUse> zcat[1]  openoffice is worth a couple hundred extra megabytes
<bbrazil> basilio: here is pretty good. Maybe read the beginners guide on tldp.org
<pip`> like in windows
<pip`> ?
<jarro1> yea, i tried all kinds of stuff, mainly trying to get mplayer to install
<NoUse> OneTruth try ssh localhost
<jarro1> but i cant compile anything cuz i have no ide atf im doing
<OneTruth> NoUse: hold on i may have two devies on that ip
<jarro1> ^wtf
<OneTruth> NoUse: that worked
<tovella> FX: still get autoreply.
<OneTruth> NoUse:  and i dont have two devices on the IP
<watnu> ubugtu: mplayer
<watnu> pff
<NoUse> OneTruth make sure you have the right IP then, because the server is running and accepting connections
<FX> hmm what do you mean by autoreply?
<pyrotic> tell pyrotic about paste bin
<odell> Hey all, using a Sager 9860 with a M5603C (Bison) webcam and Dapper. Was wondering if anyone knew of any drivers for this beast or if they are in development? There's some action in Gentoo, but was wondering if anyone had any news about Ubuntu.
<pyrotic> somone tell me about pastebin so I can get the link
<pyrotic> I forgot the link to it >.<
<NoUse> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<pyrotic> Thanks
<apokryphos> pyrotic: /msg ubotu pastebin
<OneTruth> NoUse: ok heres some new info, when i try to restart networking i get a failed message
<NoUse> OneTruth I have to go, sorry
<BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO> PEER
<NoUse> BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO please shut off that script
<OneTruth> NoUse:  No problem, thanks for the help!
<basilio> bbrazil: can i connect mi ipod to ubuntu and sync the songs pretty much like itunes??
<BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO> fine
<pyrotic> -------------- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13737 --------------------- Anyone?
<pip`> will ubuntu give me admin access or no ?
<apokryphos> BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO: please change or truncate your name. It's spammy and obtrusive.
<bbrazil> basilio: apt-cache search ipod <-- should list one or two useful programs
<pip`> yes that nick is a pain in the eyeass
<BOOBOOBOOBOOBOO> fine
* pip` kicks boob in teh shins
<wre> ?
* pip` *huggles* wee wre
<wre> owned?
<tovella> pip`: by default, ubuntu gives the first "normal user" you created administrative rights, but you must use the "sudo" prefix.
<pip`> haha yer just a shorty now :)
<wre> p
<wre> e
<wre> e
<wre> r
<fourat> how to get easyubuntu ?
<apokryphos> wre: what are you doing?
<apokryphos> don't flood
<wre> !easyubuntu
<pip`> wats easyubuntu ?
<pip`> !easyubuntu
<arrick> anyone, why cant I copy files to a ftp site with the livecd firefox?
<apokryphos> !+easybuntu
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, apokryphos
<bongshoe> i just installed 5.10 and rebooted and I get 'Loading GRUB... Error 2' ... any suggestions, urls, anything???
<apokryphos> !+easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/. If you want to chat about EasyUbuntu, please join #easyubuntu
<arrick> what do I have to use on the livecd to do this?
<pyrotic> ------------------- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13737 ------------------- anyone?
<apokryphos> arrick: gftp, or even nautilus can
<arrick> apokryphos, how do i access them in the live cd?
<tovella> pip`: EasyUbuntu is an easy to use (duh!) script that gives the Ubuntu user the most commonly requested apps, codecs, and tweaks that are not found in the base distribution - all with a few clicks of your mouse. EasyUbuntu is so easy to use in fact, that even your grandma could be playing encrypted dvds, streaming Windows Media, and sporting the latest Nvidia or Ati drivers in minutes! And yes, EasyUbuntu is GPL.
<basilio> bbrazil: is aptcache a webpage?
<apokryphos> pyrotic: people have seen the posted link ("-------" really aren't necessary). If someone is able/willing to help, they will :)
<bbrazil> basilio: it's a program. run it in a terminal
<apokryphos> arrick: sudo apt-get install gftp
<arrick> k
<basilio> ok
<wre> I GOT PEERED
<basilio> let me try
<arrick> no such packaged apokryphos
<pyrotic> apokryphos My appologies, I only did that as a easier noticable...Won't do again, Thanks.
<wy> I need some suggestions about a good jabber client
<apokryphos> !info gftp
<ubotu> gftp: (X/GTK+ FTP client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.0.18-10 (breezy), Packaged size: 43 kB, Installed size: 76 kB
<AJR1> hey all, is it possible to install ubuntu mounting the image inside of windows to my external HD?
<bbrazil> wy: psi isn't bad
<bongshoe> i just installed 5.10 and rebooted and I get 'Loading GRUB... Error 2' ... can't boot any OS, how do i use the install CD to boot the installed copy?
<apokryphos> arrick: ok, enable the universe repository and install. Though I'm pretty sure nautilus handles ftp too, doesn't it?
<arrick> yeah I cant find eaither of them
<apokryphos> bongshoe: /msg ubotu grub
<djpirate> shut up don't talk.
<apokryphos> djpirate: ?
<djpirate> no u
<pyrotic> Anybody know how to install tcltls?... when I tried, this is what happened, - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13737 -, I'm trying to get AMSN, to work.
<tovella> wy: gaim is the IM i use. it works with jabber, among many other protocols.
<apokryphos> djpirate: what are you talking about?
<djpirate> WHY GOD WHY
<djpirate> no u
<apokryphos> arrick: nautilus is the file manager that comes in gnome
<pip`> wow, i forgot i actually was installing edubuntu, instead of ubuntu, i hope its fairly the same
<AJR1> can i burn a CD image to a DVD and install from there?
<basilio> cool everiday i spend with linux im more impress and happy   =)
<apokryphos> pip`: edubuntu is targetted at schools, with educational tools etc
<apokryphos> quite dissimilar
<djpirate> Awaken my biniling, and embrace the fgt that is your birthright. Know that I am djpirate; the eternal will of the LoL!!~, and that you have been created to serve me.
<LinuxJones> djpirate: please stop talking
<djpirate> good riddance
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<djpirate> I think I bsed bartman once
<djpirate> no u
* djpirate was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (annoying)
<wy> tovella:  I want to test the jabber server I installed in my box
<AJR1> rofl
<BlueSwirl> huzzah
<djpirate> greyhill probably joined this channel to idle like a rnd disp pnknz fgt.
<bbrazil> apokryphos: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip72-192-230-83.dc.dc.cox.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<greyhill> not random
<AJR1> all : anyone know how to install ubuntu from a mounted image? or if not, then can i burn the CD image to DVD disc and install from there?
<arrick> hes back alreasy
<bartman> anyone experiencing "out of memory" issues after upgrading to new hald?
<pip`> oh no, darn
<wre> son of a .....
<Brian_> hello everyone...i've got some questions about installing the new dapper beta
<pip`> it looks like maybe i really need easyubuntu now, will it be easier now that i;ve already partitioned etc ?
<apokryphos> Brian_: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<QMario> Is there any good video editing software available for Ubuntu?
<Brian_> ah, thanks a lot
<Brian_> sorry to bother everyone =)
<wre> my desktop is still not showing
<apokryphos> Brian_: np :)
<bbrazil> pip`: it's quite easy. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<arrick> thanks apokryphos
<LinuxJones> wre: what errors are showing when your desktop fails to come up
<HIGH-FREQ> why do i keep gettin VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(3,1) Please append a correct root= boot option  ...... kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,1)
<pip`> ahh ok, guess i'll reinstall over the top of edubuntu then ?
<wre> none just blank
<HIGH-FREQ> this is second kerenl i tried compiling and i can't figure it out
<bbrazil> pip`: just do those instructions
<QMario>  Is there any good video editing software available for Ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> HIGH-FREQ: you don't have support for your filesystem compiled in your kernel
<BlueSwirl> QMario: have you tried searching freshmeat and sourceforge?
<tovella> QMario: kino works for some video formats.
<HIGH-FREQ> linuxjones...its a *  for ext2,3,reiserfs
<QMario> BlueSwirl, I found kino.
<HIGH-FREQ> so its builtin
<wre> is it possible to play windows games on linux?
<LinuxJones> QMario: there are not any high quality ones as of yet
<QMario> Are there any others?
<pip`> hey guys, i already have kubuntu on cd, how does that compare to ubuntu or easyubuntu ?
<BlueSwirl> QMario: have you tried kino?
<apokryphos> pip`: kubuntu's the best :P
<spikeb> pip`: it has kde instead of gnome.
* spikeb shrugs
<greyhill> wre see www.winehq.org
<apokryphos> pip`: it's worth trying out both gnome and kde, and seeing which you prefer. :)
<QMario> Yes, but it is unable to open my .avi media files.
<LinuxJones> HIGH-FREQ: do you have ide (or whatever kind of drive you have) support built into the kernel as well ?
<pip`> ohh ok
<BlueSwirl> QMario: ah boo. er, i'm stuck then :(
<wre> is it possible from the prevous windows viruses?
<HIGH-FREQ> LinuxJones: i've checked every single thing...lemme recheck...i followed the howtoes and all that..but i'm gnona double check "everything"
<eggzeck> wre, what do you mean?
<wre> i had viruses on window prevously before switching
<eggzeck> wre, they're not there anymore
<_jason> the man page for wget (specifically options -A and -R) refers to ``@pxref{Types of Files}''  What does that mean?  Where can I find that?
<greyhill> wre there were some attempts to run windows viruses on wine but they went poorly :)
<wy> I can't find openssl-dev from apt-cache search. why?
<tovella> QMario: cinellera is a more capable video editor, but you won't find it in the ubuntu repositories.
<eggzeck> wre, assuming you installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu and erased the entire windows partition
<wre> i can't even get into my DESKTOp
<greyhill> wre in windows, right?
<LinuxJones> HIGH-FREQ: the ubuntu kernels use an initrd so most of the things like ide support are built as modules.
<wre> used to be
<wre> it wasent installed by me
<bbrazil> _jason: that looks like a macro of some form. I'd say file a bug on it
<HIGH-FREQ> LinuxJones: ya i seen that....
<cpl_h38f49> couple rive sud de mtl cherche couple ce soir....!!!
<bbrazil> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_jason> bbrazil: ah, that does make sense.  Thanks
<QMario> Thank you guys!!! :)
<wre> maybe F2
<bbrazil> _jason: looks fine in the HTML version
<pyrotic> Can anybody help me install a printer?
<pip`> killer clowns from outer space
<pyrotic> I need help installing a Brother MFC 420CN Network Printer
<majd> hi, is it possible to rip a cd to mp3?
<_jason> bbrazil: not here, http://manpages.debian.net/cgi-bin/display_man.cgi?id=d62cafa47459361dda6204acaa3fb63f&format=html maybe it's a debian problem
<pip`> ppl in here are very helpful,
<LinuxJones> pyrotic: sudo gnome-cups-manager and follow the prompts
<wre> dang it
<_jason> bbrazil: scratch that, I see it on gentoo's site too
<LinuxJones> pyrotic: if the exact model isn't shown pick the closest one and it will likely work fine.
<pyrotic> pyrotic@ubuntu:~$ sudo gnome-cups-manager
<pyrotic> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May  9 19:35:57 2006
<pyrotic> pyrotic@ubuntu:~$
<pyrotic> woops!
<bbrazil> _jason: just filing the bug now, what version are you running, I only have haory and sarge to hand
<Awesome-o2000> Ive tried everything I can, regardless of what I do my system halts if I try to start x with dri enabled. I beg for help. x800gto agp256mb
<pyrotic> timestamp too far in the future?????
<LinuxJones> pyrotic: I don't know what the hell is up with that.
<greyhill> pyrotic been playing with date?
<wy> I'm trying to install jabberd2. It needn't the header files of openssl. But I can't find them in Ubuntu distribution.
<_jason> bbrazil: I'm running 1.10.2-1ubuntu1 on dapper, link me to the bug and I'll confirm
<pyrotic> LinuxJones ..me neither..
<pyrotic> greyhill yea been trying to get it correct but everything I change, it stays to whatever the hell it wants to...
<Awesome-o2000> fglrx-compatible libdri.a library to fix drmMap problem <--- this appears to be a solution for me, but I dont know what to do with a libdri.a file
<Carbon_Monoxide> Hello everybody!
<wre> grrr
<Tedd> rrrg
<bongshoe> it'd be really cool if GRUB had some kind of fail-safe mechanism rather than just saying something incoherent like "Error 2" and dying a miserable death
<erisco_> hello
<teimu> what plugin should i be using to view windows media for firefox?'
<Tedd> teimu, m-player
<majd> is it possible to rip a cd to mp3?
<erisco_> I am having a problem with totem
<Tedd> with w32codecs
<wre> what is GRUB
<majd> !rip mp3
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, majd
<majd> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tedd> wre, grand unified bootloader
<bbrazil> _jason: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/wget/+bug/43930
<pyrotic> ** (gnome-cups-manager:14131): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030
<teimu> Tedd, where can i get the w32 codecx?
<pyrotic> what's that mean???
<erisco_> I am not sure why, however when I view some .wmv files, they try to open in the browser
<Tedd> if you have more than one OS on one computer you'd want it, wre
<Tedd> teimu: www.wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<spikeb> teimu: mplayer, totem, kaffeine...
<erisco_> when they do open in the browser, it locks up after a few seconds
<Tedd> that should gvie you some good advice teimu
<erisco_> how can I stop this?
<teimu> Tedd, thanks!
<Tedd> No big, teimu, I was a newb once :P
<pyrotic> how do I know what the URL is for the printer?
<wre> when i first start up it says "loading GRUB"
<teimu> Tedd, hey now! just because im asking for help doesnt mean im a newb =), or maybe it does?
<wre> but i let it set for 1hr and it still was loading
<Carbon_Monoxide> Read some references about Linux boot loader, wre
<TTT_Travis> hey guys just released Ubuntu Center for the people that were here last night that didn't see it,
<TTT_Travis> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Center_Alpha_1_Released_-_Web_Based_Ubuntu_Control
<Tedd> teimu: 'sall good, I ask for help all the time and I"ve been using ubuntu for eight months :P
<TTT_Travis> check it out
<_jason> bbrazil: hmm you think it's the same as https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/wget/+bug/14950 ?
<TTT_Travis> I encourage everyone to try it out if you haven't already
<pyrotic> brb
<pyrotic> !brb
<ubotu> pyrotic: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tedd> wre: So? Why do you ask?
<wre> and where is that
<bbrazil> _jason: possibly related, but it looks like a seperate bug
<wre> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<wre> i do not know i am new to this
<Tedd> wre: Why do you need to know about GRUB? Do you have more than one OS on your machine?
<wre> OS?
<Tedd> operating system.
<wre> yes
<BlueSwirl> like windows, mac os, linux etc
<Tedd> Does GRUB load and let you choose which you want to use, wre?
<wre> nope
<Tedd> then install GRUB with the link Ubotu gave you.
<roger_mudd> Hotplug subsystem really slowing down my boot time. Anybody else ever have issues with this? Any way to verify and rectify the problem?
<greyhill> grub's installed by default even for single-boot systems, isn't it?
<Tedd> greyhill, I believed sotoo.
<wre> im using window right now
<_jason> bbrazil: k, confirmed.  Thanks
<roger_mudd> greyhill: I believe so as well. It's need to run older kernels, no?
<roger_mudd> needed
<Joetheodd> Hey, I've asked this before, but forgot.. how do you convert a BIN && CUE -> ISO?
<bongshoe> if i already installed ubuntu and i want to skip ahead to just fix GRUB can i use expert mode or some other boot param or do i have to copy the whole thing again..
<Carbon_Monoxide> true
<greyhill> roger_mudd I think so.  I have the feeling a few old version of the kernel stick around and then ... maybe are automagically removed?
<Joetheodd> Ah, nevermind.. found it - bchunk.
<roger_mudd> I don't know that much about kernels, but I think they remain on the system. You can remove them from GRUB, however, by deleting them from the list.
<Carbon_Monoxide> greyhil: removed?
<greyhill> carbon_monoxide wild speculation - are old kernels removed by dpkg?
<cafuego> greyhill: No, they aren't.
<greyhill> caruego danke :)
<TTT_Travis> if anyone decides to install ubuntu center please let me know how it turns out at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1000274
<Carbon_Monoxide> I didn't upgrade my kernel, but I don't think it will be removed automatically
<cafuego> Removing an old (working) kernel before running a new (untested) one would be BAD[tm] 
<wre> hmm...
<wre> maybe i should insert the LIVE CD
<roger_mudd> Hotplug subsystems:  Anyone.... Anyone... Beuller.... Bueller? I think it may be related to my external USB hard drive (which I cannot access).
<wre> version5.10
<Carbon_Monoxide> The installation is easy enough, wre. Choose your option carefully in EVERY steps.
<wre> .....
<Zetx> I'm using a marvel card and the sky2 module and my dmesg keeps telling me that the "Link is down" then shortly after "Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none" ... I'm assuming that it's turning on and off or something. Any remedies (that doesn't require me buying a new card)?
<Carbon_Monoxide> As I recall my memory, there was an option asking you that if you have another OS pre-installed on your system.
<Drake> I have read on the forums of people have problems mount/umounting/ejecting cdroms from nautilus and I haven't seen a solution that works for me yet. I can moun/umount/eject from the command line but not in the gui
<greyhill> roger_mudd when I used archlinux lshwd was faster for me than hotplug, but it's not in apt ( http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HotPlug )
<roger_mudd> What exactly is hotplug? Just modules that allow communication between your OS and hardware... right?
<wre> should i enter normal or recovery mode
<Carbon_Monoxide> Actually, you can try to configure in GRUB and make the pointer to locate on the boot sector of your Ubuntu installed
<pyrotic> Ok, anybody able toa ssist me?
<pyrotic> assist*
<wre> and how do i do that?
<greyhill> roger_mudd hotplug loads the kernel modules that do the talking, I think
<wre> i'm given 3 modes
<pyrotic> I need help in installing a Network printer, I'm stumped at... where it asks me to insert the URL...?
<roger_mudd> Ahhh.... Are they're necessary? This post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&referrerid=48700 seems to indicate that they are not.
<roger_mudd> "Are they"
<wre> norm recover and memtest86+
<bongshoe> so aparently the latest kernel basically doesn't work with SCSI drives.. how nice of the installer to inform me of that before i wasted 5 hours on this PoS
<bongshoe> goodbye ubuntu
<tanq> i thought i read that in linux magazine.
<greyhill> roger_mudd I guess if you find every module you need and write it into /etc/modules you'd be okay.
<tanq> or that may have been the article on 64 bit ubuntu.
* tanq shrugs
* CaBlGuY looks around the room.. O_O
<pyrotic> Can anybody help me install a network printer, 'Brother MFC 420CN' to be exact... what do I put in the URL blank..?
<CaBlGuY> howdy peeps..
<TTT_Travis> Amaranth, I released Ubuntu Center today, you can digg it and get it from here:  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Center_Alpha_1_Released_-_Web_Based_Ubuntu_Control
<Amaranth> cool
<murph2481> how do i put a 2 second pause between tracks when burning with k3b?
<schmity> hey
<CaBlGuY> what
<CaBlGuY> :p
<schmity> I LOVE YOU
<CaBlGuY> :-O
<schmity> ubuntu stops on start up
<roger_mudd> greyhill: This is one of the error messages I'm getting from "dmesg"  usb 5-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<CaBlGuY> Mmmmmm
<schmity> like right before login screen
<roger_mudd> Does that look familiar to anyone?
<schmity> it just stops
<CaBlGuY> U need to re-install
<schmity> i have
<schmity> like 5 times
<CaBlGuY> Oh..
<CaBlGuY> Umm
<CaBlGuY> whats yur setup?
<Kr0ntab> pyrotic, how is it being shared?  is it using an HP jet direct card?  or windows share?  or unix print services on windows?
<roger_mudd> schmity: did you check your CD?
<schmity> well it used to work
<CaBlGuY> Or.. do u have the latest distro?
<schmity> but then it all the sudden
<schmity> would stop loading up
<greyhill> roger_mudd (sounds over my head) do you know what device that is? ( lsusb )
<schmity> its the Free cds from ubuntu
<schmity> i have a g4 powermac
<wre> peer
<CaBlGuY> OK.. so.. maybe u could DL the latest distro..
<CaBlGuY> and try that..
<pyrotic> Krontab I have it hooked up t my Wireless Router, this computer is on Ubuntu, and my laptop runs XP Pro, and they both need printing capabilities..
<CaBlGuY> yuk.. Mac..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<wre> WHAT MODE SHOULD I ENTER?
<CaBlGuY> j/k
* spikeb perks up and beats the mac basher
<CaBlGuY> Nooo... :0O
<CaBlGuY> u
<pyrotic> Krontab I put in the IP address, that the Printer "holds" as the URL.. and clicked next, now it asks to select a printer Driver, well, it doesn't list my printer in there... and I was told to find the one closest to my printer,, what would that be?
<CaBlGuY> Mac basher basher U..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<roger_mudd> Could be my USB hard drive. Could be a 6-in-1 internal card reader. I'm not sure. "lsusb" only shows me the active USB devices. Those two don't work right now.
<CaBlGuY> wre.. whats yur prob?
<wre> NO DESKTOP
<CaBlGuY> Ahh
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<Carbon_Monoxide> wre : read this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub#head-778ecd20f83f92ebaa5aaec5f1b4615539c2f8d3
<CaBlGuY> and yur in text mode only?
<CaBlGuY> "command line"..
<wre> nope
<wre> just a blank screen
<CaBlGuY> Oh..
<CaBlGuY> video drivers..
<CaBlGuY> what vid card ya got?
<greyhill> roger_mudd yech, idk.  you think hotplug is choking on those devices for a while during boot?
<Kr0ntab> pyrotic, http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/lpr_drivers.html
<wre> 32-bit
<Kr0ntab> your printer is listed...
<roger_mudd> I think so. I've got to split for a second. BRB.
<CaBlGuY> wre ok but what brand,..
<CaBlGuY> need the correct drivers..
<CaBlGuY> !ubotu no video
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<wre> 1 driver /c
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<g0dchild> what do you guys use to split a tar.gz file?
<Kr0ntab> pyrotic, it's in an RPM... you'll have to extract the driver and place it in your PPD directory...
<g0dchild> into a 700 MB CD?
<pyrotic> Krontab FYI - I'm a NeWb...
<CaBlGuY> well, whatever video card u have, I would suggest finding the latest drivers compatable with Lnuix.. and go form there
<g0dchild> please. some help?
<CaBlGuY> Ummm
<MacSlow> hm... some updates ago gstreamer stopped working for hd-quicktime clips.
<Kr0ntab> pyrotic, im getting ya instructions... brb
<spikeb> imagine that, gstreamer not working
<greyhill> lol
<shrewduser> guys, what's a good downloader to run in tan with firefox? i need something that can download off multiple sources simultaneously
<pyrotic> Krontab I think I found instructions.. One second.
<Kr0ntab> cool
<wre> i cannot afford a new drivwe
<CaBlGuY> g0dchild ok, yur tryin to do what with the file? Burn, wathc, ? or what?
<CaBlGuY> wre no, driveR for the video card...
<pyrotic> Krontab scratch that, they aren't in structions.. >.<
<wre> no clue
<CaBlGuY> wre, sorry, that's the best I know what to do is install the latest driver for your video card..
<CaBlGuY> that should take care of the problem..
<CaBlGuY> corse, ya have to know what driver to get..
<CaBlGuY> Howdy ray_ O/
<ray_> anybody know why it won't play podcasts? it says it shows as an mp3 but has html
<mkoby> Hi all, I'm running Breezy, and I was wondering how to add an entry to my PATH?
<pyrotic> Krontab - I'll watch for your post of instructions..until then, me zipped lips.. :)
<CaBlGuY> ray_ im not versed in the poscasting so I wouldn't know about that...
<g0dchild> CaBlGuY, am trying to make a backup of apt's cache and settings inside /etc/apt and then use them elsewhere on an offline machine :)
<greyhill> mkoby first edit ~/.bash_profile
<CaBlGuY> g0dchild ummmm ok.. so all u need to do is burn those aps to a CD then..
<mkoby> greyhill: thanks.
<pip`> is Breezy any good ?
<ray_> anybody know why it won't play podcasts? it says it shows as an mp3 but has html
<Milk_> is there a way to list files recursevly with their sizes?
<CaBlGuY> if I remember right, theres a newer version./..
<greyhill> mkoby then if you want X to get load it, create .xsession with "source /path/to/home/.bash_profile \newline exec gnome-session" or whatever you use for wm
<greyhill> silly X won't invoke .bash_rc by default
<CaBlGuY> Be Right Back. i'm gonna switch over..
<AnsiC> hello
<AnsiC> how can i set the repository on synaptic for install mplayer ?
<cafuego> Milk_: ls -lR ?
<greyhill> mkoby last when you log in from gdm, make sure you select "system default"
<cafuego> ls -sR is less spammy
<pyrotic> Krontab find anything?
<orbin> AnsiC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<Milk_> cafuego, let me ask a more pointed question..  I need to clear out some drive space and I want to see where I have large files hiding
<Drake_> I have read on the forums about people have problems mount/umount/eject through nautilus and I haven't found a solution that works for me yet. I can mount/umount/eject from the command line but not through the gui
<|Sivik|> anyone here know how to get chroot to work
<ermac> hola
<ermac> hey no caho na
<amicrawler> where do i find all the deb pkgs
<ermac> recien empece ubuntu
<ray_> anybody know why it won't play podcasts? it says it shows as an mp3 but has html
<puff> Evening, looking for a little help with wireless.
<wre> wre
<bbrazil> Milk_: "du -sh *" is the way I do it
<puff> Specifically, when I go to my favorite hotspot and do "ifup eth1", ubuntu latches onto a not-so-near access point instead of the hotspot access point.  There's gotta be more precise way to control it...
<bbrazil> Milk_: or http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~bbrazil/matrix/scripts/src/largest20
<puff> du -sh * | sort -n
<greyhill> puff have you looked at /etc/network/interfaces ?
<CaBlGuY> K back..  In ubuntu now.  :)
<babo> Hi guys, I have a postfix config that is running amok, it doesn't seem to be able to open anything. I'm not sure where I should start. Can one of the experts have a look at it for me pls ... :-)  ?    http://pastebin.com/708743  Thanks
<goga> hi everyone....i 've followed the instuctions in the ubuntu forum of how to install xgl an compiz under breezy but the xserver didn't load...
<Drake_> anyone know what would make it imposible to mount/umount/eject cdrom from nautilus but able to do it form the command line?
<g0dchild> CaBlGuY, really. is there no other solution- to split the tar archives using another utility?
<goga> can anyone knows what that means?
<bbrazil> puff: dont use -s with sort -n
<bbrazil> puff: *-h
<goga> i am a newbie as you can see
<g0dchild> I am having trouble using k3b to burn that many files - i know how to. k3b keeps crashing :S
<CaBlGuY> g0dchild,  Ummm im sure there is but, I haven't really played around with spliting and burning files in Ubuntu as much of some of the other guys have...
<jdavila> Hi, I'm configuren a mail server with postfix, cyrus and sasl on breezy and I got a problem with sieve
<spikeb> ooh
<spikeb> bad k3b
<|Sivik|> goga: what does your xorg.conf look like?  paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<amicrawler> where do i find the restricted apps  the cool fun 3d games and apps ?
<goga> ok wait a little bit
<g0dchild> yeah, CaBlGuY - appreciate your help....so the other guys, what do you have on splitting tar files?
<LathropWells> Drake "hdparm --help" knows the command i have at the moment forgotten (old aged cranky geek)
<wre> THIS IS SO FUN
<spikeb> sarcastic, crabby screaming is unecessary.
<jdavila> the error is "unable to connect to server at /usr/bin/sieveshell line 174, <STDIN> line 1"
<jdavila> wth does it means?
<Milk_> wre, what in particular?
<CaBlGuY> g0dchild,  honestly, it's been so long since I've missed with those in Linux, I can't remember..  :p
<CaBlGuY> someone here will k now though. ;o)
<pyrotic> Krontab guess I'll have you help me another time.. Good-Night..
<amicrawler> cableguy   i'm satlitte guy
<amicrawler> satellite guy
<amicrawler> cable is satellit did you know that ?
<amicrawler> cable is satellite did you know that ?
<CaBlGuY> amicrawler,  Ummmm  yea thanks for the update...   :o/
<amicrawler> they have  15 to 20' dishes
<amicrawler>  and farm of them
<pip`> how do i lookup my cpu clock speed in kubuntu ??
<amicrawler> cable do you work for cox,comcast,charter ?
<goga> sivik: i pasted the file....
<Drake_> LathropWells: shouldn't that be affected in the command line also? I can mount/umount/eject fromt the command line but not able to do it from nautilus
<jdavila> is there a command line irc client on breezy?
<spikeb> there are a couple
<amicrawler> the sacromento system is a 650mhz system
<spikeb> bitchx, irssi, ircii, epic
<pip`> and how do i look up my device manager in kubuntu ??
<amicrawler>  the barow from paul to pay pete
<LathropWells> Drake I wish i had more to offer. - sry
<amicrawler> meaning  they  put there hsi on ch 79 and give every body  crapy service
<pip`> does kubuntu have a registry ??
<amicrawler> is wish they were a 1500mhz system
<SuperK> Can kcontrol be reinstalled?
<SuperK> when I start it I get this
<CaBlGuY> amicrawler,  do u always ask so many damb questions??  :p
<SuperK> Will not save configuration.
<amicrawler> cableguy fuge man
<SuperK> Will not save configuration.
<SuperK> Configuration file not writeable
<amicrawler> why are cableguys such mean people
<amicrawler> i never understood that
<Chetwin> Anyone having any luck in the wireless department ???
<amicrawler> i was a cable guy my self  at one time my self
<sambagirl> now this is truely far out. i have seen the video on this and it's amazing http://projects.star.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp/projects/MEDIA/xv/
<pip`> ami, were u nice ?
<SuperK> and I get no list of modukes
<AnsiC> synatptic do not find win32codecs for mplayer
<SuperK> modules
<amicrawler> yep
<_jason> ubotu: tell AnsiC about w32codecsx
<amicrawler> all way went the exrta mile for the  guys and custumers
<_jason> ubotu: tell AnsiC about w32codecs
<AnsiC> i has enabled the copright restriction
<pip`> well parents usually cause most of their kids lousy personalities
<AnsiC> and multivers repository
<puff> greyhill you mean like this guy is talking about? http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/312
<greyhill> puff yep, that's what I use (not much roaming involved, though)
<puff> greyhill: I know /etc/network/interfaces mostly as a place to define your network config, don't really think of it as controlling wireless, but I guess it makes sense.
<puff> greyhill: I just figured there had to be some simple way of designating an access point to connect to.
<beartrapproposal> i don't suppose i could obtain some help for an ubuntu newbie w/ zilch linux experience?
<greyhill> puff I thought network-admin did a decent job
<pip`> and how do i see my background processes in kubuntu ???
<amicrawler> pip in the shelll  top
<amicrawler> or  top -u you user name
<LathropWells> or "sudo ps -e" for a simple listing
<teimu> when i try to configure mplayer plugin for mozilla, i get an error, WARNING: firefox-plugin not found
<pip`> ahh good ok thx
<eimajenthat> anyone here used Ubuntu for AMD64?
<beartrapproposal> might anyone have a suggestion as to why i cannot open synaptic in breezy badger?
<teimu> beartrapproposal, are you currently using apt-get?
<teimu> whats the error
<teimu> you might be updating too, cant say without the error message
<beartrapproposal> would that be in the terminal screen (again, i know zilch linux)
<LathropWells> teimu - "mozcontrol"?
<beartrapproposal> it said i had updates but nothing updates
<BHSPitMonkey> hi
<teimu> in the terminal, type "sudo -s -H', then type 'synaptic'...what does it say?
<BHSPitMonkey> installed ubuntu, chose NOT to install a bootloader (I already have grub how I like it) and I added ubuntu to grub manually...
<beartrapproposal> sudo: no passwd  entry for -H!
<BHSPitMonkey> when I tried booting for the first time, got a kernel panic, said something to the effect of using the correct kernel arguments...
<goga> is there anywhere an example of how xorg.conf file should look like for xgl and compiz installation with nvidia card
<goga> ?
<BHSPitMonkey> and about VFS... is this ringing a bell for anyone, or do I need to go and write it down again
<teimu> beartrapproposal, is that the error?
<beartrapproposal> yar
<teimu> try sudo su
<fiendskull9> hey guys, i installed konqueror, and it became my default file manager, how do i switch back to nautilus?
<spikeb> sudo su?
<teimu> it works =)
<beartrapproposal> nothing, just the same prompt
<spikeb> why not just use sudo with the shell option?
<Madpilot> beartrapproposal, when it asks for a pw, you're using the password you put in during the install of Ubuntu?
<jariep1__> hi all
<Nameeater> fn'BHSPitMonkey, http://name.pastebin.com/708776
<teimu> beartrapproposal, also note, that the letters you type will NOT move the cursor when you're entering the password
<slackern> /bin/bash && /bin/bash is very annoying :)
<goga> is there anywhere an example of how xorg.conf file should look like for xgl and compiz installation with nvidia card under Breezy??
<beartrapproposal> it isn't asking for a password
<beartrapproposal> at least when i type "sudo su"
* Dr_Willis wonders what 'sudo su' is even supposed to do.
<teimu> whats the prompt your at? does it say 'root' anywhere?
<beartrapproposal> no root
<teimu> Dr_Willis, i dont understand it either; my friend told me about it, and its just a convienent way to get root
<beartrapproposal> "my username"@ubuntu:~$
<teimu> hmm
<Dr_Willis> teimu,  gee.. sudo -s seems nicer
<teimu> same amount of characters =)
<_jason> sudo -i is even better
<teimu> whats -i mean?
<BHSPitMonkey> Nameeater: are savedefault and boot part of the entry? I've never seen those before
<_jason> teimu: gives you root, but resets all your environment variables so stuff in your $HOME doesn't end up owned by root
<Madpilot> teimu, it gets you a shell, safer than sudo su
<teimu> _jason, are you from CA?
<_jason> teimu: nope
<Nameeater> fn'BHSPitMonkey, I think savedefault is to set that one as the option grub boots by default (so not necessary) but all my entries have boot at the end
<BHSPitMonkey> oh
<teimu> beartrapproposal, try logging in again and see if you can open synaptic
<gayanasa> how learn linux ubuntu
<d3vice> does ubuntu run on intel core solo ?
<gayanasa>  yes
<_jason> gayanasa: help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com are good places to start
<theblue> Hi all, I'm trying to add an entry into my $PATH, how would I go about doing this?
<mithro> hi! how does one stop my computer from suspending everytime the AC plug is pulled out?
<gayanasa> ubuntu is good os
<teimu> hmm...wheres firefox usually stored?
<danl> I used the macromedia installer for the newest version of flash, installed to /usr/lib/firefox and the plugin went to the correct directory and such, but it still doesn't work, any ideas why?
<QMario> Would it be a wise idea to upgrade a 3-year 512MB SDRAM machine or just to make a new build?
<QMario> It just seems as if my machine is dying daily.
<Dr_Willis> Upgrading somthing that old - is not worth the effort.
<Dr_Willis> unless you can find some cheap (free) parts
<_jason> teimu: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/ , your personal stuff is in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Madpilot> QMario, sdram is actually hard to get ahold of, it seems - and more expensive than modern (DDR, DDR2, etc) RAM
<Drake`> anyone know of a good place to start looking to trouble shoot what would cause a ssh session to close and unable to reconnect until server is rebooted?
<bbrazil> Drake`: log files
<jmoncayo> does ubuntu comes with a vnc client??
<mDot> hey guys, i need help ompiling http://www.zoto.com/general/getting_started//linux into a .deb package
<mDot> anyone have some time?
<spikeb> is there any way to get kde applications to use the current gtk theme?
<theblue> Hi all, I'm trying to add an entry into my $PATH, how would I go about doing this?
<danl> teimu, it seems /usr/lib/firefox from my problem ;-)
<spikeb> mDot: what's up
<mDot> spikeb, it appears the source is a bunch of python scripts, i have no idea how to complie
<Dr_Willis> jmoncayo,  apt-cache search vnc (and pick one and install it)  Kde also has theor remote desktop tool that does vnc
<mDot> i want to use checkinstall to create a .deb
<QMario> Okay, thank you, guys!!! :)
<jmoncayo> theblue, export $PATH='';
<DanglyBits> anyone know why i might be getting a kernel modules load error when trying to load dapper beta for amd64?
<spikeb> mDot: source for?
<earthen> could someone give me some help getting a bluetooth mouse to work in dapper
<mDot> http://www.zoto.com/general/getting_started//linux
<jmoncayo> Dr_Willis, yea but before doing that apt search i was wondering if ubuntu comes already with one installed
<danl> DanglyBits, it may be better to ask in the dapper chat #ubuntu+1
<beartrapproposal> no such luck teimu
<Drake`> bbrazil: what type of log file would help see what caused an ssh session to fail?
<cjones> how do you run wine
<_antix> wine
<bbrazil> Drake`: whichever one has the ssh logs in it (auth.log or daemon.log)
<spikeb> wine <windows program name>
<mDot> spikeb they are very little help, ill try again
<spikeb> mDot: can you pastebin the file with the installation instructions?
<mDot> sure
<beartrapproposal> could someone offer advice as to why synaptic package manager is not opening
<cjones> but dont you have to install the program into ubuntu first or just mount the ntfs partition
<spikeb> mDot: i might be able to translate it into human readable language for you hehe
<PrimoTurbo> Is there a good 3d benchmark utility something that really tests opengl for example not fglrxgrears or glxgears or whatever
<beartrapproposal> i just installed ubuntu and that's one of several problems i'm having
<PrimoTurbo> wow my xchat just closed for no reason....
<spikeb> heh
<PrimoTurbo> anyone answer my question
<Madpilot> beartrapproposal, did you do a default install, and are you logged in as the user you created during install?
<Kr0ntab> mDot,
<beartrapproposal> yes
<Kr0ntab> the README in the file says to compile with qmake
<mDot> spikeb http://pastebin.com/708794
<luther> hi.  i ran ./configure for some source and it said i need the "library xml2".  is this listed as libxml2-dev in package manager?
<spikeb> luther: yes
<mDot> Kr0ntab sup?
<spikeb> mDot: ok, so what are your troubles with it
<mDot> spikeb firing up terminal to see
<spikeb> k
<Madpilot> beartrapproposal, and System->Admin->Synaptic isn't working when you put your user pw in?
<beartrapproposal> i don't get anything to appear
<agraupe> does linux/ubuntu support 802.11g networking, or only 802.11b?
<beartrapproposal> my headphones make some sort of bump, which makes me think i had an error
<Madpilot> beartrapproposal, odd... have you tried sudo in the terminal?
<ESPOiG> has anyone built a gaim2.0 .deb file cause everytime i try it fails with something different :D
<beartrapproposal> when i System->Admin->Synaptic nothing appears
<spikeb> not me ESPOiG
<beartrapproposal> i'm not positive what to put in the terminal
<ESPOiG> spikeb: do you have it
<beartrapproposal> i've done sudo apt-get update
<mDot> spikeb qmake - command not found
<beartrapproposal> and nothing happens
<spikeb> ESPOiG: no - i'm sticking with 1.5 until 2 goes stable
<beartrapproposal> i just get the same command prompt
<spikeb> mDot: install qmake
<Aeh> Boa noite tenho um Hd instalado o ubunto e coloquei esse hd como slave (hdb2) em outro micro com ubuntu tambem, quero acessar a pasta /var/www desse hd (hdb2) e no estou conseguindo alguem pode me ajudar? a
<ESPOiG> spikeb: ah
<LathropWells> agraupe - It supports both :)
<mDot> spikeb Couldn't find package
<mDot> hang on
<jmoncayo> how can i download something from a box to where i am sshed??
<spikeb> mDot: k
<ESPOiG> spikeb: im still waiting for 6.06 :P im just updating programs on 5.10 to keep me occuppied
<Madpilot> beartrapproposal, yeah, sudo apt-get update should do more than that...
<spikeb> ESPOiG: lol i'm actually running dapper at the moment
<beartrapproposal> unless there's some mystery box that i'm not seeing
<ESPOiG> spikeb: yeh but it aint the release, thats what im exactly waiting for :D
<Madpilot> beartrapproposal, not w/ sudo apt-get update, there isn't..
<beartrapproposal> but i only have one workspace, so i don't think that's it
<ESPOiG> spikeb: the Xubuntu one
<jmoncayo> how can i copy something down to my computer from a box where i am sshed??
<spikeb> ESPOiG: oooh
<spikeb> ESPOiG: good idea, xubuntu is quite unstable yet
<luther> gripe:  why does configure tell me the libs i need ONE AT A TIME
<ESPOiG> spikeb: ff is so slow on dapper
<slackern> ESPOiG: Mine is running fine now after a an update or 2 ago to it.
<spikeb> ESPOiG: mine runs good
<varsendagger> hey what is the difference between xmms and xmms2   and where can i get a .deb of ardour?
<FluffyArmada> Anyone in here using ppc64 ubuntu? If so, has the alsa/whatever bug been fixed? So using any audio whatsoever doesn't lock up the system anymore?.
<spikeb> i didnt even know that g5 mac audio was supported at all
<PrimoTurbo> How do you install a .sh file?
<spikeb> PrimoTurbo: make it executable, then sh ./file.sh
<FluffyArmada> PrimoTurbo: you run it with $ chmod a+x file.sh && ./file.sh
<delmar> LOL.. stupid CUPS.. was telling me the printer was online and ready and stuff.... been messing about for 5mins restarting CUPS and trying different crap... then tried to ping the printer... cable wasnt in properly... ffs. CUPS tells lies.
<waldo> can I get confirmation that firestarter is the best easy-to-use-for-beginners firewall for ubuntu?
<LathropWells> PrimoTurbo, "sudo sh /your/file.bin"
<spikeb> waldo: yes
<mshade> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<PrimoTurbo> thanks
<tony14764> How do I fix clipping/jumping video when playing a DVD?
<waldo> spikeb: thanks
<delmar> tony14764, sure its not the DVD that has issues.. scratch or smudge... ?
<FluffyArmada> tony14764: look up enabling dma mode for your dvd drive. I think that's what it's called. I think it's in the ubuntu faq. Sorry, i'd check but nothing really works right now on my system.
<PrimoTurbo> 4000 fps good for glxgears, having it not covered by anything or anything like that...
<wiBo> how to be a developper here for ubuntu?
<PrimoTurbo> ?
<mshade> PrimoTurbo, yeah
<spikeb> 28410 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5681.923 FPS
<spikeb> hah
<luther> can't find this in package manager configure: error: You need libIMG/SDL_image to compile Armagetron.
<LathropWells> In UT99 the mouse cursor is trapped in a small square of screen real estate. - has anyone seen this?
<luther> or in google
<PrimoTurbo> did u cover it with an application?
<PrimoTurbo> cause I can get 7000 if I leave it in the back
<tony14764> DVD is fine (plays perfect in the DVD or Windows machine) DMA=0
<LathropWells> UT2k4 is fine
<spikeb> dma needs to be enabled
<delmar> tony14764, yep. DMS would be a good idea
<delmar> DMA*
<delmar> come to think of it.. i havent got to that on my box...
<mshade> uncovered: 6088fps.. covered: 11069
<tony14764> DMA=1   ?>
<FluffyArmada> tony14764, I'm not sure how, but I think you can enable dma mode, and it'll play properly
<FluffyArmada> that used to happen to me
<delmar> where do u set the DMA?
<spikeb> !dma
<mshade> PrimoTurbo, what card do you have?
<tony14764> hdparm
<delmar> hdparm of course
<spikeb> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<LathropWells> sudo hdparm -d1 /path/to/your/drive
<delmar> ok. off shopping. remember.. CUPS is a Lier.. :P
<spikeb> haha
* spikeb pokes mDot
<mDot> spikeb no joy
<spikeb> mDot: you need qt3-dev-tools installed for qmake
<mDot> spikeb installing now
<tony14764> DMA=1 ....Still        choppy.
<spikeb> tony14764: bah
<fourat> i have a fresh install on my latop (ubuntu) it detcts my wifi card as ath0, iwconfig shows that the interface is not connected to any ESSID, 'iwlist ath0 scanning' will say: ath0 Interface doesnt support scanning: Network is down
<fourat> what should i do ?
<BHSPitLappy> thanks, Nameeater
<BHSPitLappy> worked
<Dangly> anyone help with a kernel modules error in dapper beta for amd64?
<soop> fourrat: broadcom card?
<d3vice> fourat, tried manually setting essid info?
<tony14764> THekicker is it woks perfect with OS 9.2 or OS X
<fourat> d3vice, where ? i have no entries in /etc/network/interfaces
<d3vice> oh
<fourat> it's the first time i use wifi on linux
<LathropWells> tony14764, - there is a command to enable 32 bit wwrite access it likely has been done auto-magically for you. did "hdparm" at the command line give you any info?
<JonBoon> is there any way to know what kind of ram you have? the sticks in this old emachine are blank
<fourat> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<cge> In xchat, is there some way to change my hostmask so it doesn't include my username?
<mDot> spikeb - appears to work
<mDot> thanks
<tony14764> LathropWells, alot of stuff
<mDot> readme says i need xmlrpc-c-1.2, but i can't find it
<spikeb> mDot: let me check
<LathropWells> lol - yes it is more than a little cryptic.
<spikeb> hmm
<specialbuddy> how do I uninstall something
<spikeb> mDot: have you tried installing libxmlrpc-c3-dev
<jmoncayo> can somebody tell me how to copy files with scp and if i can use it if i am sshed with -X flag?
<mDot> spikeb doing it now
<elkbuntu> what package is needed for zlib?
<mshade> jmoncayo, scp is independant of any other sessions
<waldo> whats the difference between apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean and which do I want to use if I'm low on hd space?
<mshade> you don't have to be ssh'd to use it
<mshade> ssh remotehost:/path/to/foo /path/to/localfile
<mshade> err scp
<mshade> instead of ssh
<LathropWells> tony14764, this link can explain it better than i can http://ccrma.stanford.edu/planetccrma/man/man8/hdparm.8.html
<tony14764> LathropWells, HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Permission denied
<tony14764>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<LathropWells> tony - did sudo help?
<jmoncayo> mshade, how can i use scp could you give me an example?
<specialbuddy> I'm low on harddrive space and want to uninstall a quake 4 demo that I installed but I'm not sure where to go in order to get rid of it
<specialbuddy> anyone?
<waldo> special how di dyou install it?
<waldo> di dyou run an installer or did you use apt-get or what
<specialbuddy> installer
<waldo> did the installer have an uninstaller?
<specialbuddy> um
<specialbuddy> let me check
<waldo> or a flag in the installer like --uninstall
<LathropWells> waldo - i was wondering if apt tracks all installs?
<tony14764> I'm trying it
<spikeb> mDot: any luck?
<waldo> I'm no apt-expert but I don't htink it would track installations from a self-installer...
<FX> I'm thinking I really hate this tvtuner thingy for linux. lol
<spikeb> LathropWells: no
<spikeb> FX: heh
<Zetx> I'm using a marvel card and the sky2 module and my dmesg keeps telling me that the "Link is down" then shortly after "Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none" ... I'm assuming that it's turning on and off or something. Any remedies (that doesn't require me buying a new card)?
<jd_> hello
<waldo> Zetx: does it keep going up and down and up and down?
<mDot> spikeb http://pastebin.com/708824
<waldo> and if so, when it goes off, what does dmesg say?
<waldo> maybe it's a connectivity/interference thing w/wireless (?)
<Zetx> it just says "sky 2 eth1: Link is down."
<jd_> I have never used IRC before can some one tell me a bit about it
<spikeb> hmmmm
<ubuntu> when i run ubuntu vmx in vmware player, why does it emulate an intel 440bx motherboard
<spikeb> mDot: now im lost
<LathropWells> tony14, - gee sudo set and unset 32 bit access for my cdrom  "sudo hdparm -c1 /dev/cdrom" (shrug) i am easily confuzzled.
<mDot> jd_ always.... wait... i mean NEVER believe anything anyone tells you
<mDot> ever
<jd_> Is this just a chat or is there more to it
<ubuntu> is anyone running ubuntu in vmware player?
<waldo> Ubugtu: I am occasionally in gentoo, why?
<mDot> spikeb yeah, this is silly, im going to talk with the people at zoto.com about dbuilding a .deb pk
<spikeb> mDot: ok
<spikeb> mDot: or, at the very least, a fricken binary tar.gz
<mDot> yeah
<jd_> Help
<waldo> is there a safe way to change the root password?  I think I picked something kinda insecure...
<pauldaoust> hey, folks, does anybody know a way to duplicate printer settings across a whole network of computers? I've searched the Web, but haven't found anything useful... I tried copying all the CUPS configuration files from a properly configured computer to all the computers on the network, which resulted in all network printers disappearing from the GNOME printing preferences. Hurrah!
<pauldaoust> waldo: hm, you changed the root password?
<waldo> pauldaoust: no I mean when I first set up dapper I set it up for me.  Now I'm giving th ecomputer to a friend and I want to set the pw to something he wants...
<spikeb> waldo: oh
<jd_> Will someone tell be a bit about IRC
<waldo> can I do it from Users & Groups safely in GNOME?
<pauldaoust> waldo: ah, well, there isn't really a useful root account in Ubuntu unless you explicitly monkey around with a bunch of stuff.
<spikeb> waldo: yes
<waldo> pauldaoust: I don't mean the "root account" I mean the password to do sudo...
<spikeb> waldo: it's the user's password though, not root's.
<specialbuddy> how do I uninstall the quake4 demo
<fourat> how to get gnome starting automaticly on system bootup
<waldo> hmm.. if I just change my first-created user password, that will change the sudo pw?
<spikeb> waldo: yes
<pauldaoust> waldo: ah, I get you. simply change the password for the very first account you created (which was automatically given sudo privileges when it was created). All users with sudo privileges have their own sudo password, which matches their login password.
<spikeb> waldo: sudo asks for the user's password when it asks for a password
<pauldaoust> fourat: you mean, log in to a certain user's account?
<waldo> pauldaoust: does that mean if I create a second user for my friend, I give it sudo privilages, then I can take away the sudo privs for me?
<fourat> no
<waldo> spikeb: that makes snes..
<waldo> fourat: you "no"ing me?
<pauldaoust> waldo: you could, yes.
<spikeb> waldo: yes, you can give the second user sudo privs, then THAT users password is the sudo password, for them
<pauldaoust> fourat: whatcha trying to do then?
<waldo> okay, spikeb  then I can remove my own sudo privs and everything's cool?  Even delete that first account?  There's nothing about being "user #1" that's inherently important to the system... correct?
<fourat> i have ubuntu boooting at init2 (rc2) and not loading gnome desktop, put me into shell, i execute startx to get gnome, i would like to boot to gnome directly
<FX> does anyone got idea how  i can fix this?
<spikeb> waldo: correct
<FX> videoinput: Cannot open capture device evice:
<waldo> spikeb: cool thankye
<pauldaoust> fourat: ah, that's odd. It shouldn't start GNOME, mind you; it should start up a fancy graphical login manager called gdm
<spikeb> waldo: just make ABSOLUTELY SURE that sudo is working for the new user before you delete your old account\
<Zetx> oops, sorry, i spaced out for a moment.
<Zetx> waldo: my wireless is off and this doesn't happen in a windows environment
<pauldaoust> fourat: did you make it boot into runlevel 2? or did something go wrong in the installation?
<waldo> spikeb: heheh yeah that makes sense :)
<spikeb> waldo: sounds like you're good to go
<fourat> pauldaoust, it's booting by default to init 2
<elkbuntu> what package does one need to install to get zlib?
<fourat> i have S13gdm in my /etc/rc2.d
<waldo> spikeb: much thanks
<spikeb> waldo: you bet
<waldo> Zetx: hmm...  not sure
<jd_> 
<specialbuddy> I love how I installed the doom 3 demo and it tells you how to install but uninstall
<pauldaoust> fourat: bizarre.
<waldo> now for some reason gnome-nettool keeps crashing...  ugh.
<LKJDLFKJl> ererdfdfddsf
<specialbuddy> how do I uninstall doom 3 demo
<pauldaoust> jd_: those are interesting characters; they look like Ethiopian.
<specialbuddy> has anyone come across this
<pauldaoust> specialbuddy: not a game person myself.
<LKJDLFKJl> yep
<specialbuddy> ok
<LKJDLFKJl> how do you still see my name
<waldo> specialbuddy: by default the setup will install the files to /usr/local/games/doom3-demo
<pauldaoust> LKJDLFKJl: because it was up above and I only just now noticed that you changed it :)
<waldo> that's from a simple googling
<NoUse> specialbuddy http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79623.html
<LKJDLFKJl> I am new to this if you cant tell
<pauldaoust> LKJDLFKJl: :)
<specialbuddy> well I know where it's installed
<pauldaoust> LKJDLFKJl: but how on earth did you get Coptic script in your message?!
<waldo> specialbuddy: so delete that directory and the .doom3 directory in your home folder
<pauldaoust> so, has anyone had experience with printers in a networked environment? I'm trying to copy network printer settings to eleven computers, and am not terrifically excited about the prospect of going into each computer's System > Printers control panel and creating two new printers and typing in the URL for each one and changing each from A4 to US letter. phew!
<LKJDLFKJl> I have no idea?
<specialbuddy> will that completely get rid of it waldo?
<pauldaoust> LKJDLFKJl: Hah! so you're not an Ethiopian yourself?
<waldo> specialbuddy: apparently, according to what I'm reading online in 2 different places.
<NoUse> specialbuddy read the link I sent you, they talk specifically about how to remove doom3
<specialbuddy> ok
<waldo> specialbuddy: you should google a little before you ask
<waldo> specialbuddy: the answer was right here
<specialbuddy> thankyou
<LKJDLFKJl> do you mean these     
<spikeb> hey!
<spikeb> those are cool
<specialbuddy> I'm just used to windows where you are not supposed to just delete a folder
<spikeb> specialbuddy: hehe
<waldo> specialbuddy: linux is different.  Mac is different even more :)
<NoUse> specialbuddy if you isntall via apt or synaptic you shouldn't but with games that have their own install script it shouldn't hurt much
<waldo> w/mac you just drag/drop the application in the trash
<LKJDLFKJl>         
<spikeb> waldo: theoretically
<pauldaoust> LKJDLFKJl: that is fantastic. no idea what it means, but hey!
<waldo> spikeb: yeah... you do have preferences/caches/etc to deal with too
<specialbuddy> ok
<spikeb> waldo: yeah
<specialbuddy> I think I will do the same with Quake then
<LKJDLFKJl> I said you right click on the back and select imput methods
<waldo> I'm suprised there isan't an apt-get package for quake/doom etc
<spikeb> waldo: there probably is for quake pre-4
<spikeb> waldo: and doom pre-3
<spikeb> those are all open source ow
<spikeb> now
<waldo> so-- specialbuddy -- use those if you can.
<pauldaoust> LKJDLFKJl: .
<LKJDLFKJl> nice
<waldo> who wants to help me figure out why my fresh install of Dapper crashes w/gnome-nettool
<specialbuddy> apt didn't have any
<waldo> segfaults
<spikeb> waldo: i can tell you right now: because it's dapper :)
<waldo> hrmph
<specialbuddy> how do I rmdir if there is stuff in it
<spikeb> specialbuddy: rm -r, or rm -rf if you're SUREe you want it all gone
<specialbuddy> ok
<specialbuddy> thanks
<spikeb> night folks, im outta here
<yaaar> spikeb: that's a kind of lame excuse. when they went to do the delay of dapper, they did it saying that the betas around 4/20 would be 'as stable as breezy'
<waldo> specialbuddy: be careful with that rm -rf command
<specialbuddy> well I'm just getting rid of the folder like you suggested
<waldo> specialbuddy: okay..  cuz if you're in the wrong directory with "rm -rf *" you could seriously do some damage
<specialbuddy> yeah
<specialbuddy> thanks for the warning
<Fiyawerx> hi guys, can anyone help me with some partitioning suggestions?
<specialbuddy> :)
<waldo> np
<yaaar> Fiyawerx: probably....just ask
<Fiyawerx> or is there somewhere else i should be asking? doing a new format of my desktop pc, want to save some room for a linux install
<specialbuddy> I've already learned my lesson from doing that for the most part
<Fiyawerx> and have liked ubuntu so far from playing with it on my laptop
<Fiyawerx> have 230 gigs or so on my hd free
<mDot> how to i enable vsync in mplayer?
<Fiyawerx> and would like to have a decent amount of shared space that the linux could write to, it can't natively write to ntfs, right?
<yaaar> Fiyawerx: hehe....well, any amount you want to leave to linux is your business. you won't need any more than around 5g
<Fiyawerx> well, was thinking for torrents and things like that, too
<yaaar> Fiyawerx: it cannot write to ntfs. it has good read/write support for fat
<Fiyawerx> i guess my main question is
<Fiyawerx> is it bad to have most of my hd fat32
<specialbuddy> how do I find out how much space is on my computer
<specialbuddy> or on my drive I mean
<Fiyawerx> and just do like a 10 gig folder for my windows installation with ntfs
<yaaar> Fiyawerx: well, it depends on what you mean by 'bad'
<Fiyawerx> well, ok, what's the downfall of doing it that way?
<yaaar> Fiyawerx: it's not the fastest file system around, or the most reliable or stable....
<Fiyawerx> hmm
<zeeble> Hello
<miracle> hi
<yaaar> when compared to ntfs or any of the mainstream linus fs it's not very good on paper. but it's really nice as a lowest common denominator....pretty much everything can write to fat
<specialbuddy> whats the easiest way to find out how much space is on my harddrive
<yaaar> specialbuddy: df -h
<zeeble> df -h
<specialbuddy> cool
<specialbuddy> thanks
<miracle> df -sh
<specialbuddy> that works really well
<specialbuddy> :)
<Fiyawerx> and mostly with the windows install will be playing games, sorting music files
<miracle> is windows still alive?
<yaaar> Fiyawerx: i use fat on all my removable media, and for the windows partition on the only dual boot machine i still have (it's got a 5g fat partition and the other 55g reiser for linux), but otherwise i don't use it
<Fiyawerx> yeah i think my external usb drive is fat, last i checked
<Fiyawerx> ok, so maybe 10 for windows install part, 10 for linux install (just to be fair), 150 ntfs, 60 fat32 for whatever i'd want to do / xfer in linux?
<Dr_Willis> You can set up XP to read/write to the ext2/3 file system of linux
<mabus> How come I can't seem to use putty to connect to my ubuntu ssh server from home
<yaaar> really!
<mabus> from school I mean
<Dr_Willis> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<slackern> mabus: have you installed openssh-server?
<yaaar> wow...that's a neat trick Dr_Willis where's the scoop
<yaaar> oh...he beat me to it
<slackern> mabus: it's not installed as default
<Dr_Willis> thers other ways of doing that as well.  but i like that way
<mabus> slackern: yes... and it's running on a non-standard port
<Fiyawerx> how stable is it?
<Dr_Willis> i keep all my mp3's and stuff on a spare ext3 partition. now.
<mabus> slackern: err... not openssh-server, but sshd... openssh-server is for windows right
<bbrazil> mabus: ubuntu uses openssh
<slackern> slackern@nova:~$ apt-cache search openssh-server | openssh-server - Secure shell server, an rshd replacement
<mabus> Okay well either way, I have it set up properly.
<bbrazil> mabus: I'm guessing a firewall
<mabus> I just can't login from school, even though it's on a non stanard port. How could I fix this?
<slackern> mabus: only thing i can think of then is portforwarding problems, or your school is blocking it somehow.
<mabus> It's on port 32337
<Dr_Willis> Egads! not port 32337!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<bbrazil> mabus: put it on 443 or 80, that's probably open
<slackern> mabus: did you change the port in the sshd settings?
<slackern> or just forward port 32337 to 22 ?
<mabus> can I put it on 23? I can connect to ftp sessions
<slackern> 21 is ftp
<mabus> yeah... I have it working
<mabus> not the problem
<mabus> the sshd itself
<slackern> mabus: hmm, i could try connecting to it from here if you want and see if i get a response
<Ademan> xmms keeps complaining about "not being able to capture the sound device" or something along those lines.  It will play if i persistently press the play button (it seems to be competing with GAIM for the sound card... but why the heck would only one app be able to have it... shouldnt multiple be able to have it?
<bbrazil> Ademan: depends on the soundcard and driver
<Ademan> bbrazil: under windows i had no problem with multiple apps using the sound card
<Ademan> is this a config problem then?
<Ademan> wrong driver maybe?
<bbrazil> Ademan: no, the chances are your card can only handle one channel at a time. If you use something like esd it'll mix them aiui
<mabus> slackern: That's not it... I can connect to it fine, it's the school. I just don't know what i can do other than putting it on a non standard port. And now, with it on port 21, it's just a blinking cursor when I try to connect to localhost
<mabus> (and specify the port as 21)
<bbrazil> mabus: possibly a trasnsparent ftp proxy
<Ademan> bbrazil: one channel? really?... i'm pretty sure my sound blaster 16 from 1992 had more than one channel...
<Flannel> it did!
<bbrazil> Ademan: I haven't looked into it a lot
<nseltzer> Hey all
<Ademan> although it is pretty possible that all the mixing WAS done in software (for my current card)
<nseltzer> I have a question about my initial ubuntu install if anyone is interested in trying to help out
<Ademan> nseltzer: dont ask to ask, just ask, and we'll all try to answer
<nseltzer> k, thanks
<bbrazil> Ademan: but anyway, artsd or esd should be able to solve the problem
<Ademan> alright thanks
<Ademan> could i get either through synaptic?
<nseltzer> I just resized my partition and installed ubuntu on the new partition with a swap partition; all in all a generic install, but when I go to boot to it.
<BHSPitMonkey> ugh
<nseltzer> I get an error about a video device not being configured correctly and then it goes blank
<nseltzer> any suggestions?
<Ademan> do you have text input?
<Ademan> ie a console?
<nseltzer> no
<nseltzer> blank
<nseltzer> nothing
<Ademan> nothing?
<Ademan> alright
<Ademan> do you use lilo?
<nseltzer> grub
<BHSPitMonkey> ok, I'm new to ubuntu... what's the deal with root passwords?
<bbrazil> !rootsudo
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Ademan> k do you know how to get to the boot menu?
<BHSPitMonkey> ouch
<BHSPitMonkey> that messes me up...
<bbrazil> BHSPitMonkey: read that link
<nseltzer> Could you tell me how?
<Ademan> hold on, i'll try myself, i think you hit escape as its starting up
<Ademan> (grub)
<nseltzer> ok, yeah I can get there, sorry
<Ademan> its ok
<paradizelost> hey, anyone rememmber what year it was that september only had like 14 days in it? like back in the 13-1500's??/
<Ademan> you want your command line to be something like "linux init=/bin/bash"
<bbrazil> paradizelost: pope gregory's 10 days? Varies by country.
<jepes> how to make a boot floppy for ubuntu? i want it to boot my ubuntu from windowsXp's boot menu...
<nseltzer> It load ubuntu
<paradizelost> on linux cal
<nseltzer> err loads
<nseltzer> it comes up, I get past the loading of all of the packages
<nseltzer> but at that point when it goes to load the GUI it blanks out after flashing something about the video adapter
<nseltzer> meh
<Flannel> nseltzer: ctrl-alt-f1, does it get you to a text prompt?
<specialbuddy> when I use my usb hard drive it works fine but I wanted to set up my fstab so that it will recognize them as certain folders
<nseltzer> I'm on the pooter on my XP partition
<Ademan> nseltzer: with the boot options i gave you? it shouldnt even try to load the gui
<specialbuddy> how do I do this because it won't let me look at the ntfs drives
<paradizelost> whihc year usa?
<specialbuddy> how do I do this because it won't let me look at the ntfs drives
<Flannel> specialbuddy: do what?
<paradizelost> nm.  found it
<nseltzer> ademanI'll try that, but I'll have to get back to you on that.
<Ademan> ok
<Ademan> good luck
<nseltzer> Thanks
<Ademan> and just fyi
<specialbuddy> well I plug it in and it works fine but I want it so that when it's plugged in it will always be a certain drive
<Ademan> it MIGHT be "kernel init=/bin/bash"
<Ademan> try both if the first doesnt work
<Ademan> it will boot you into the bash console
<Ademan> ie no GUI
<Ademan> from there
<specialbuddy> so I set it up in the fstab but now it comes up and won't let me look at any of the files in the ntfs drive
<nseltzer> okies
<Ademan> you'll want to...
<Ademan> dpkg-reconfigure Xorg   i believe
<nseltzer> you'd know better than I would
<nseltzer> What does that do?
<Flannel> specialbuddy: will it let you as root?
<zcat[1] > Ademan: there's no package Xorg ?
<Ademan> it should have you reconfigure X.org (your GUI)
<Ademan> zcat[1] : oh i forgot the package name then
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/*]  by ChanServ
<zcat[1] > dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<specialbuddy> Flannel, yes
<Ademan> there we go
<Ademan> nseltzer: what zcat[1]  said
<nseltzer> sweet!
<nseltzer> thanks!
<Ademan> np, good luck
<BHSPitMonkey> hey, um, where should I go to get wine?
<nseltzer> I will definately have to come back when I can't figure this out.
<Ademan> if it doesnt boot to the bash console come back
<nseltzer> k
<Flannel> BHSPitMonkey: the repositories.  universe I believe.
<nseltzer> thx
<Ademan> np
<BHSPitMonkey> Flannel, it's not showing up in any...
<zcat[1] > Oh well.. my test machine is officially screwed.. I was worried that it kept crashing in Dapper.. but it's not a dapper problem. It won't even boot windows any more.
<Ademan> zcat[1] : since you seem knowledgable (sp) booting into the bash console with grub is "kernel init=/bin/bash" or "linux init=/bin/bash" or none of the above?
<Flannel> BHSPitMonkey: there's a package called "wine", it's in the repositories.  in universe.
<mickel> halloo
<zcat[1] > Ademan: add init=/bin/bash to whatever kernel options you already have .. if it's grub, 'e' to edit abd 'b' to boot. For lilo press tab to see what kernels there are
<Ademan> zcat[1] : crap, well i royally screwed him then
<Flannel> specialbuddy: this page has a think about permissions, 3/5s of the way down : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Ademan> he's not gonna make it past grub
<mickel> huhuuu!! kennt jemand von euch ein gutes downloadprogramm fr ubuntu??
<specialbuddy> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<BHSPitMonkey> Flannel, perhaps this is affecting my search: "W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<BHSPitMonkey> "
<motoko> Hello
<Ademan> VSFTPD > wu_ftp ?
<motoko> what do I run to reconfigure my video settings?
<Flannel> BHSPitMonkey: looks like you've got the same line in your sources.list twice.
<zcat[1] > BHSPitLappy: fastest way of fixing that; build a cleen sources.list using source-o-matic
<Ademan> apt-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ademan> ?
<eggzeck> no
<zcat[1] > dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ademan> motoko: what exactly do you want to reconfigure?
<Flannel> mickel: download program for what?
<eggzeck> dpkg-reconfigure
<Ademan> and eggzeck is right, i goofed again lol
<Ademan> zcat[1]  too
<mickel> a downloadprogramm for ubuntu, i have ubuntu and i will sound and films downloaden
<Ademan> mickel: aMule
<specialbuddy> I figured it out flannel
<specialbuddy> thanks
<motoko> Ademan: I just installed Ubuntu and X is failing. It's because I have a Radeon X1300 which isn't supported by the ATI driver yet but it's trying to use it.
<mickel> is that a freewareprogramm??
<Flannel> it's in the repositories
<Ademan> then in the terminal type what zcat[1]  said
<Ademan> mickel: yes its open source too if i'm not mistaken
<eggzeck> !frostwire
<Flannel> it is.  It has to be, to be included in the repositories.
<mickel> okay
<mickel> thx
<jepes> how to make a boot floppy for ubuntu? i want it to boot my ubuntu from windowsXp's boot menu...
<Ademan> Flannel: really? what about multiverse and universe? do they have to be?
<eggzeck> ubotu tell mickel about frostwire
<zcat[1] > oh well, I'm going to inflict dapper on my family now :)
<motoko> thank you
<zcat[1] > Cairo's been using it already. I think it's stable enough. I'm not waiting three more weeks :)
<eggzeck> zcat[1] , haha, you're so impatient that I feel like upgrading too
<eggzeck> But I can't :)
<zcat[1] > funny thing, Cairo (my 8yo) loves Compiz. Compiz uses cairo (the graphich library)
<morphix> how do i set up SWAT ?
<zcat[1] > sorry 9yo..
<motoko> Any recommendations on which driver I should select?
<eggzeck> morphix, is that the samba admin tool thing?
<morphix> yeh
<morphix> i installed it using apt-get install
<morphix> but it doesnt auto load.. nor does it seem to have a init.d script
<zcat[1] > It's web based. http://localhost:9001 or something..
<morphix> i know..
<morphix> its http://localhost:901 btw
<eggzeck> I'm not sure about that one sorry
<morphix> there is no init.d script
<jmoncayo> after i remove ubuntu from my box how can i erase the grub loader? it keeps showing menu
<zcat[1] > weird.. ok.
<zcat[1] > jmoncayo: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<morphix> jmoncayo: you dual booting with XP ??
<dli> zcat[1] , hehe
<zithowa> if I want to back up my whole system, what do I have to do?
<zcat[1] > This will of course kill XP since you'll have no bootloader.
<jmoncayo> morphix, yew with win me
<morphix> oh winme
<morphix> i'm not sure with Win Me
<dli> zithowa, what program for backing up?
<zcat[1] > But since XP always kills linux when you install it, that seems like fair play to me
<jepes> zcat : there a trick in windowsXp to boot an floppy directly
<morphix> u need to fix the mbr (which will delete GRUB and use windows mbr)
<zcat[1] > For WinME boot from the install floppy and type "fdisk /mbr"
<jmoncayo> morphix, how can i do that with win xp?
<dli> jmoncayo, it's nothing of my business, but winme sucks a lot, try to change
<zithowa> dli: sure, if I need one.  I have a blank hard drive I want to transfer my current install to
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm confused...
<morphix> jmoncayo: just use the win xp cd.. go to recovery console and type, fixmbr
<jmoncayo> dli,  i know it sucks but i have an old computer and win 98 gave me errors that box is for my sister to play
<morphix> and thats it
<Flannel> Ademan: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components/
<zithowa> it seems like I could just copy root, but that wouldn't take care of the file system
<dli> zithowa, "cp -a" can do it, but don't cp /dev /proc /sys
<jmoncayo> oki
<Eleaf> goodnight
<zithowa> dli: will that copy boot records and all, too?
<morphix> how do i set up SWAT, i have installed it using apt-get install, but it has no init.d script so i cant run it, any help??
<BHSPitMonkey> was I not supposed to put the source-o-matic contents into /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<dli> zithowa, "ls /", get the list, and use "cp -a" to cp them, of course, rsync can use --exclude=
<zithowa> dli: thanks :)
<zcat[1] > the best way to backup is copy the filesystem with cp -a or tar or rsync, and use grub-install from a live cd to rebuild grub..
<mickel> kann jemand von euch gut deutsch??
<tritium> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Flannel> mickel: ja, aber deutsch sprache im #ubuntu-de
<zcat[1] > If you try to do an exact image, you limit your recovery options to the same type and size of drive
<dli> zithowa, no :( but boot loader can be easily installed
<mickel> wie kome ich dort drauf??
<victori> what is the unstable branch for ubuntu?
<victori> dapper?
<zcat[1] > !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<victori> !unstable
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, victori
<victori> I am coming from debian, so I was always using unstable.
<zcat[1] > dapper is the next release. I'm unstable.
<victori> I don't mind breakage since I know how to fix stuff my self.
<harisund> Is there like a talk page for the ubuntu wiki? I want to make an edit regarding the SSH page (Basically I want to mention about creating config files)
<adammichaelroach> is there a program out there that will check an mp3 collection for incomplete albums/songs
<johntramp> hey if i have signed up for shipit before, will they automatically send me the new version when it is released or do i need to order again?
<zcat[1] > i had to order again for breezy..
<eggzeck> I think you'll need to order again
<johntramp> adammichaelroach, i have been using picard
<johntramp> ok
<r0xoR> does ubuntu have a firewall installed and enabled as per the default install of Breezy?
<eggzeck> es, iptables
<zcat[1] > i waited three months too before I figured out I probably had to reorder :(
<eggzeck> r0bby, iptables
<eggzeck> damn tab
<eggzeck> r0xoR, iptables
<r0xoR> k, and how would i go about shutting it off?
<eggzeck> r0bby, it doesn't filter anything by default
<eggzeck> r0xoR, *
<dli> zcat[1] , why couldn't you just download?
<r0xoR> k
<zcat[1] > I already had, and picked up a few CD's from wlug..
<eggzeck> r0xoR, iptables is advanced, and will only filter that which you tell it too
<zcat[1] > but I like having a big stack to pass out at meetings
<adammichaelroach> johntramp, could you point me to a site for picard?
<Flannel> r0xoR: chances are you won't need a firewall though.  Ubuntu has nothing listening for a default install, so you can install it afterwards, without any worries.
<Flannel> r0xoR: and there are a few 'firewalls' like the ones youre familiar with available.
<yuan> is there any rules ??
<Flannel> yuan: rules for what?
<r0xoR> !rules
<ubotu> You are invited to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eXcentra> Is there any way to detect my networking card? because it's not detecting it during boot up (along with my sound card, etc) and isn't listed in the Networking menu. (technically, this is a dapper problem but I figured that I could get some fundamental answers here)
<zcat[1] > what chipset?
<zcat[1] > lshw or lspci..
<eXcentra> :?
<eXcentra> sorry, i'm not too knowledgable about this stuff, especially networking..
<zcat[1] > open a terminal and type lspci, look for the network card and it'll tell you what it is.
<cge> eXcentra: or post it in #flood
<eXcentra> :/
<cge> eXcentra: ?
<yuan> how can i set my ubuntu boot up without  adjust time on line??
<Ademan> tried to compile (through make) esd... and it came up with a problem with RTLD_NEXT not being defined... a little googling seemed to suggest this was gcc's fault?
<animepunkw> Hi I need some help , I'm trying to compile MPlayer from source when i do ./configure --enable-gui --enable-largefiles --enable-menu --prefix=/usr --confdir=/etc/mplayer
<animepunkw>    i get an error Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation.  help me plz , i'm a noob with linux :(
<dli> animepunkw, I think you need libxt-dev
<Flannel> animepunkw: any reason youre compiling?
<cge> animepunkw: use apt-get build-dep mplayer
<dli> animepunkw, and libX11-dev
<cge> animepunkw: apt-get build-dep mplayer will install all of these things for you.
<animepunkw> yeah i used that , but the got an error with the skin and couldn't play .mkv files
<cge> animepunkw: build-dep, not install. build-dep installs the dev packages needed to build the package from source.
<dli> animepunkw, you can get the skin from mplayerhq.hu, and read docs there for .mkv
<eXcentra> zcat[1] : i'm on windows right now so i can't do the terminal stuff but it's a Broadcom 440x 10/100 integrated controller
<bbrazil> Ademan: why don't you just use the ubuntu package?
<yuan> hi i need help  when my ubuntu boot up it always check time on the server , how can i configure it to make ubuntu boot up without checking time
<dli> eXcentra, b44 NIC card is support in kernel
<animepunkw> K thanks every one , I'm gonna keep pluging away at this , this distro is rockin ^^
<dli> yuan, rc-update.d -f ntpdate remove
<yuan> wow  thx
<bbrazil> yuan: actually, that'll be undone the next time it's upgraded
<dli> animepunkw, building your own mplayer is recommended by mplayerhq.hu, and try totem also
<zcat[1] > 1425 upgraded, 183 newly installed, 57 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<zcat[1] > Need to get 1190MB of archives.
<unfo> totem rocks.
<zcat[1] > Hmmmm this might take a while :)
<cge> zcat[1] : that's when you wish you had a complete mirror on your LAN.
<dli> zcat[1] , that's a huge installation
<zcat[1] > I have gnome and kde on the box..
<animepunkw> Yeah i use Totem for most files so far . I also figure if i build my own MPlayer i'll learn more about whats going on
<dli> zcat[1] , I have gnome kde openoffice
<BHSPitMonkey> how can one enable the root account
<zcat[1] > I might get rid of kde and just stick with gnome..
<Flannel> !tell BHSPitMonkey about root
<cge> BHSPitMonkey: sudo passwd
<dli> animepunkw, read docs at mplayerhq.hu
<BHSPitMonkey> thanks
<UUT> hi, guys, i'm ubuntu new comer, i try to install ubuntu but i've problem the video mode, i can't choose video mode, when system booting the monitor blank because the video mode not support, please guide me to overcome this problem
<dli> UUT, can you Ctl-Alt-F1
<cge> UUT: try pressing Ctrl-Alt-Numpad + or Numpad -
<cge> UUT: I assume you are talking about the livecd?
<yuan> dli , i try to use rc-update in my bash , but it says "bash: rc-update.d: command not found
<yuan> "
<UUT> no, i use install cd
<dli> yuan, update-rc.d
<dli> yuan, just in case, you should run it in sudo
<yuan> dli , thx alot
<yuan> i use the root account
<cge> Why does RootSudo on the wiki say never to use sudo for X based programs? I've used it that way for years, and have never had a problem.
<dli> yuan, also have a look at /etc/default/ntpdate , maybe, you don't have to disable it
<slackern> cge: Well you can drive a car a lifetime without a seatbelt too
<cge> slackern: yes, but what is the problem. Why would doing so change ownership of .ICEauthority?
<Flannel> cge: because gksudo is safer
<dli> cge, I installed sux
<slackern> cge: sorry you lost me, you where talking about that you used it for years and never had a problem?
<UUT> ok, thanks for the help
<bharath> In breezy and dapper, gnome-keyring-manager does not allow me to add/edit keys. But it can read the old ones stored with FC4's gnome-keyring-manager.
<bharath> Is revelation a replacement to gnome-keyring-manager ??
<slackern> cge: been up all night here so a bit mushy in the brain right now, can't really see what that has to do with overship on .ICEauthority?
<cge> slackern: The wiki seems to imply that doing so changes the ownership of .ICEauthority to root.root.
<Madpilot> cge, it can and it does - did it to me just after I started using Ubuntu last year... :|
<cge> Madpilot: hmmm... I ask because it sounds like a bug.
<slackern> cge: Oh hehe
<yuan> dli ,   i just have another question , how can i list all the things that system init ?
<dli> yuan, "ls -l /etc/rc2.d/"
<Madpilot> cge, it's a bug, for sure
<cge> Madpilot: do you remember what program you were trying to run? I would rather not install kwifimanager.
<dli> yuan, maybe, ubuntu uses runlevel3 by default
<Madpilot> cge, can't remember, sorry
<yuan> dli, so thx , i have a try
<cge> Madpilot: was it a kde-based program?
<Madpilot> cge, it might have been k3b - I can't really remember, though
<cge> Madpilot: that is probably it, thanks.
<slackern> cge: http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/17635/ it seems to be a bug in several distros too
<nseltzer> ademan
<nseltzer> I am back :P
* slackern crawls to bed drooling
<nseltzer> I went and entered the "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command and was told that I needed to be root
<cge> nseltzer: use sudo dpkg-reconf...
<nseltzer> thanks... did I mention that i am slightly new at this? :P
<victori> hmm which distro would you say has more packages debian or ubuntu?
<cge> victori: debian
<victori> still debian?
<victori> interesting.
<mustard5> victori, debian
<victori> thanks
<victori> any possible way to confirm it?
<cge> victori: Though they are actually pretty much the same due to universe, debian has better support for packages outside of ubuntu's main.
<victori> and ubuntu has i686 packages correct?
<cge> victori: I don't think so
<victori> I am a long time debian user , which migrated to gentoo for the top notch amd64 support, however I am looking into ubuntu
<dli> victori, I think gentoo has more packages
<cge> dli, gentoo cheats
<victori> how so?
<dli> victori, because many packages couldn't be in debian due to debian's free software standard, not even in debian non-free
<victori> that is why there is apt-get.org ;-)
<cge> victori: because of source vs. binary packages
<Ademan> bbrazil: heh, well i couldn't find the ubuntu package in synaptic... maybe i'm missing a repos?
<victori> thanks for the insight.
<cge> victori: and downloading sources directly instead of hosting packages containing the source.
<dli> victori, that's pointless, you can only compile official releases
<mustard5> Ademan, which package you after?
<Ademan> esd
<cge> Ademan: esound
<cge> Ademan: esd isn't the actual name of the program.
<jmoncayo> have somebody used vncviewer?
<cge> jmoncayo: yes
<Ademan> cge: oh... well iirc that package was installed
<Ademan> it was installed
<jmoncayo> cge, does it support protocol 4?
<Ademan> and i'm still having major problems with xmms complaining that my sound card is blocked
<LuisFer> I HAVE PROBLEMS IS PARTITIONING
<LuisFer> EXT2 EXT3
<LuisFer> SWAPS?
<cge> jmoncayo: I think there is a vncviewer4
<Ademan> turn off capslock
<LuisFer> SOMEONE CAN HELPME?
<LuisFer> ok
<mustard5> LuisFer, try turning your Caps lock off please :)
<Ademan> ok
<Ademan> now that we've done that
<Ademan> you know ubuntu can automatically partition your computer right?
<jmoncayo> cge, i only need to type vncviewer4 ip.ip.ip.ip?
<cge> jmoncayo: At least, there was on debian. Let me look
<LuisFer> yes but i have problems
<mustard5> LuisFer, are you installing for the first time?
<LuisFer> i have installed befor ubuntu
<cge> jmoncayo: Hmm...
<LuisFer> is the 2nd
<Ademan> anyways, SWAP is a partition that linux uses like windows uses virtual memory, its hard drive space it pages to (iirc)
<LuisFer> but i have problems i use Norton Partition Magic
<LuisFer> give me errors
<cge> jmoncayo: Ah - you need to install xvnc4viewer.
<LuisFer> in installing
<Ademan> EXT2 EXT3 are just types of file systems, EXT3 is newer and i guess "better" so you could use that for your ubuntu partition
<mustard5> LuisFer, Parition Magic gave you errors?
<Ademan> LuisFer: try and type on less lines too, and just out with it, whats the error? what exactly are you trying to do?
<zcat[1] > ext3 is ext2 with journalling..
<LuisFer> so i have to do an EXT2
<LuisFer> no ubuntu installer
<jmoncayo> cge, xvncviewer4? is it different than vncvierwer4?
<mustard5> LuisFer, or the Ubuntu installer gave you errors, after paritioning?
<cge> jmoncayo: It turns out there isn't a vncviewer4 package.
<Ademan> zcat[1] : i did not know... anywho, what exactly IS journaling? i know xfs supports it but i havent a clue what it actually means
<Madpilot> LuisFer, Ubuntu's installer has a partitioner in it, you know
<mustard5> LuisFer, so what was the error message?
<jmoncayo> cge, oki thanks i thought there was something like vncviewer for test mode =)
<LuisFer> is in spanish
<cge> jmoncayo: what do you mean?
<LuisFer> ill try to translate
<LuisFer> cannot install packs
<cge> jmoncayo: It is just the package naming - xvnc4viewer is the package you want
<zcat[1] > the kernel writes to disk what it's about to do, then does it.. if the computer crashes anywhere in the process there's a record of what it was doing in case things get corrupted.. something like that.
<Madpilot> LuisFer, there's a #ubuntu-es channel too, if you want Spanish speakers
<LuisFer> thanks english is ok
<cge> jmoncayo: The package used to be named vnc4viewer, but apparently the name changed.
<Ademan> zcat[1] : i knew so little about file systems i assumed that was done anyways haha... seems like a pretty valuable feature for detecting corruption
<jmoncayo> cge, well if i want to connect to another box i need to type xvncviewer4 ip.ip.ip.ip ??
<cge> jmoncayo: xvnc4viwer ip.ip.ip.ip, or just run xvnc4viewer and it will ask you for the ip.
<mustard5> LuisFer, so how does that error relate to partitioning?
<jmoncayo> cge, oki thanks a lot
<cge> jmoncayo: you're welcome
<Ademan> anyone in here ever have trouble with hw_random?
<nseltzer> Once I get in to the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" what do I do?
<mustard5> LuisFer, did you tell the Ubuntu install disk partitioner to format the new partitions you created?
<Ademan> it should give you a bunch of options and dialogs
<nseltzer> Yes
<Ademan> to configure your xserver to work with your card
<Ademan> it generally is good at autodetecting everything
<orbin> nseltzer: why are you running it in the 1st place?
<Ademan> orbin: his Xorg is broken
<nseltzer> my xorg is uber ripped :P
<orbin> broken how?
<Ademan> kills his system?
<mustard5> nseltzer, for the most part you choose the default options until you get to the thing you want to change
<Ademan> lol
<nseltzer> I'm going to try switching over to the nVidia card to see if it autodetects
<nseltzer> THe onboard intel didn't detect
<basilio> hi all how can i install some software in apt-cache =?
<roy-s> hi
<nseltzer> hi
<Ademan> anyone familiar with the vsftpd?
<jmoncayo> i added an alias to /root/.bashrc but when i use sudo <alias> it says command not found why?
<mustard5> nseltzer, it might be better to choose 'vesa' for troubleshooting
<basilio> i want to install gtkpod
<Ademan> vesa will NOT crash on you.. like 99%, unless the problem is elsewhere
<nseltzer> ok
<basilio> wish is listed in the apt-cache im a newbie
<Ademan> vesa is essentially a set of interrupts that are virtually guaranteed to be present in ANY video BIOS set
<jmoncayo> cge, hey dude i have a porblem with the vnc4viewer, it gives me an error when trying to connect
<Ademan> damn hes gone
<Ademan> actually i think vesa is the name of the standards committee anyways...
* Ademan googles
<jmoncayo> cge, can you help me?
<Ademan> yep
<orbin> basilio: gtkpod is in what's called the universe repository.  you might be more comfy in a gui environment:
<orbin> ubotu: tell basilio about synaptic
<Ademan> "Video Electronics Standards Association"
<orbin> ubotu: tell basilio about repos
<orbin> basilio: read those links ubotu sent you
<mustard5> Ademan, an interesting bit of trivia :)
<Ademan> hehe
<pschulz01> exit
<zengpu> exit
<cge> jmoncayo: sorry
<Ademan> at one point i was writing my own OS
<cge> jmoncayo: I was in #wikipedia and didn't notice you
<cge> jmoncayo: what is the error?
<Ademan> then i found out that all the features that i thought were so awesome were in linux
<Ademan> and i can't code better than torvalds and friends
<jmoncayo> cge, can i send it to you in private message it is like 5 lines long i it will boder if i paste it here
<cge> jmoncayo: #flood
<jmoncayo> cge, oki there it goes
<orbin> Ademan: write your own OS?  eep.
<cge> orbin: everyone should try it!
<orbin> cge: i'd probably blow up my computer :)
<Ademan> orbin: hahah it was horrifficbut it was great cause it got me to study a lot of the theory
<cge> orbin: I saw one recently that was written entirely in Haskell :)
<firebird619> In Synaptic, what causes it to say, for example,  Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.6-6) but 2.3.5-1ubuntu12.5.10.1 is to be installed?
<Ademan> orbin: my awesome OS was just a bootsector that printed out its name by the time i figured out i wasnt gonna make the best OS since sliced bread
<cge> jmoncayo: Hmmm... what are you trying to connect to?
<orbin> Ademan: lol.  that's further than i'd ever get
<jmoncayo> cge, i am trying to conect to realvnc enterprise edition
<cge> Ademan: I need to try writing an OS. It sounds like fun.
<Ademan> lets just say i hate assembly
<cge> jmoncayo: Hmm... I'm not sure then.
<Ademan> assembly is too much for me
<Ademan> well
<Ademan> its not bad
<Ademan> but i originally "knew" (and i mean "used for a month or two") MASM
<Ademan> which has opposite syntax of tasm
<pvd2006> is there a way to unrar .rar files in linux?
<nseltzer> w00t
<nseltzer> this is from x-chat
<jmoncayo> cge, do you know any vnc server for windows?
<Ademan> which i was told to use for assembling executables with no external dependancies
<jmoncayo> cge, that you know it work with vncviewer or vnc4viewer?
<Madpilot> pvd2006, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<cge> jmoncayo: Yes, let me think
<Ademan> and then someone suggested nasm, similar syntax to masm again
<Ademan> yay
<cge> jmoncayo: You could use tightvnc.
<nseltzer> Could I get a good website to go to, that will tell me what I can do now :P
<nseltzer> and how to do it.
<nseltzer> Like installing applications and whatnot
<specialbuddy> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<orbin> ubotu: tell nseltzer about synaptic
<Ademan> nseltzer: applications->Add Applications   shoudl have a lot of the basic programs you want
<Ademan> System->Administration->Synaptic package manager should have the rest
<jmoncayo> cge, where can i download it
<Ademan> and if you ABSOLUTELY need to, you can get *.tar.gz and *.deb off the net and install them command line
<cge> jmoncayo: tightvnc.org?
<Ademan> anyone ever mucked around with hw_random?
<cge> Ademan: In my experience, you probably won't get a response to such a technical question here.
<WarOfAttrition> ok then how about: how do you create a debian package when compiling something?
<Ademan> cge: dang, well all i know is its a module, and its an interface to a hardware random number generator, and not only that, but on intel boards, the hardware random number generator isnt present (laptop boards that is) and its impossible to detect if they're present or not
<cge> Ademan: Bizarre
<Introvert> Ademan: I disable mine in my kernel. Why do you need a hardware random number generator?
<Ademan> cge: yep, so my only hope is to ensure linux doesnt try to load the module in the first place
<orbin> ubotu: tell WarOfAttrition about checkinstall
<cge> Ademan: I get no such device on my Dell D600 when trying to load it.
<Ademan> Introvert: how? and i definitely don't think its necessary, i know for a fact there are software ones
<nseltzer> hmm... how do I go about installing my wireless card on my computer? :P
<Ademan> cge: laptop?
<nseltzer> yes
<Introvert> Ademan: I get the kernel source, and use menuconfig or edit .config ;/
<Introvert> Then use GCC to compile it
<cge> Ademan: yes, and Intel too.
<Introvert> It probably shouldn't load it unless you modprobe it
<orbin> ubotu: tell nseltzer about wireless
<Ademan> Introvert: hehe, unfortunately i replaced my non-working ubuntu install with a non-working debian install and it couldnt detect my network card so it couldnt find a repository to install anything more than the core packages, so i dont even know if i have gcc
<Introvert> GCC should be a core package in ANY system ;/
* Ademan tries it
<Introvert> gcc -v
<orbin> build-essential is on the cd
<Ademan> "-bash: gcc: command not found" hehe
<Ademan> maybe i dont even have core packages
<Ademan> all i know is i have bash
<Ademan> and thats about it
<Introvert> Ademan: I wasn't being literal.
<Introvert> Ademan: I meant, if it's not in the core packages it should.
<Ademan> oh haha
<jmoncayo> cge, thanks buddy it work perfectly
<Ademan> but i would expect it would be since you use it to build just about everything...
<cge> Ademan: did you replace, or did you try to convert :)
<cge> jmoncayo: You're quite welcome.
<jmoncayo> cge, once i am done doing all i need how can i close the vnc session? just closing the window?
<Ademan> cge: ubuntu-> debian? i formatted the partition first, so i replaced...
<cge> jmoncayo: I believe so.
<Introvert> Ademan: I warn you it's been a while since I've used a debian-based for personal use. I'm a bit of a FreeBSD/other source-based things person :/. I wouldn't worry about the random number generator.
<cge> Ademan: Yes. I tried converting. Everything worked fine until I tried to reboot ...
<jmoncayo> oki thanks again
<Ademan> Introvert: i'm not worried, its just it brings down both ubuntu and debian at boot, the only way around it is booting into the bash console
<medialdesign> hi everybody!  I got a question... i need some tools and i wanted to know if there is anything available
<Introvert> Oh?.. Well then you'd probably want to grab a kernel source, compile it, stick it somewhere and configure GRUB/your bootloader to load it.
<cge> medialdesign: Then please go ahead and ask.
<Ademan> until i can figure out how to disable it permanently
<cge> Ademan: blacklist
<Ademan> cge: where is it?
<Ademan> etc?
<cge> Ademan: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<medialdesign> I need to create my own configuration and I wanted to know if there is a 'quick' way (i know there is loadkeys, but maybe there is something easier ?) of creating our own key map
<Ademan> cge: which reminds me, ubuntu used to hang on "initializing hotplug system"
<Ademan> well the live cd
<Ademan> and so did the knoppix live cd
<Ademan> disabling pcmcia fixed that
<cge> Ademan: It might be some weirdness with your system.
<Ademan> cge: it seems to be a common laptop problem though
<cge> Ademan: does your laptop not have pcmcia?
<Ademan> it appears not
<Ademan> lol
<zcat[1] > might be a buggy chipset. file a bug!
<cge> Ademan: Ah. That might explain the problem. I do have pcmcia in mine, and am in fact using it for my network right now, since my internal ethernet doesn't work.
<Ademan> OMFG
<Ademan> cge: thats why it cant detect my ethernet card
<zcat[1] > if you don't have pcmcia, loading the drivers should do nothing.
* Ademan now has a true delema
<cge> Ademan: Because you have a pcmcia network card?
<Ademan> that would now make sense
<fak3> whats up with the all the updates? just got prompted for like 62 updates!
<Ademan> fak3: fresh instal?
<SlicerDicer-> what is the 'mount /path/to/be/mounted /path/to/mountpoint -o' to allow for users to use it and have permissions?
<zcat[1] > fak3: you think that's bad, I got prompted for about 1100
<fak3> no but have not booted up for like 1-week
<zcat[1] > 1425 upgraded, 183 newly installed, 57 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<cge> SlicerDicer, err, it appears you have the arguments in the wrong order there.
<zcat[1] > 1425 sorry..
<SlicerDicer-> cge: how so?
<zcat[1] > Need to get 1190MB of archives.
<fak3> well that beats my numbers
<SlicerDicer-> the damn thing mounts cge its just only accessable by root
<iNiku> SlicerDicer-: mount /dev/device /mountpoint -o umask=000 if you want evryone to have read and write access
<Ademan> so do you guys have any ideas for poor me? how do i still use pcmcia without killing my system? or more importantly have an ethernet card
<cge> SlicerDicer: I've always used mount -o options mountdevice mountpoint
<zcat[1] > my breezy box, running ubuntu + kubuntu + lots of other stuff.
<cge> Ademan: have you looked on the wiki?
<zcat[1] > soon it will be running dapper
<Ademan> no, whats the wiki url?
<SlicerDicer-> cge: mount -t davfs <server-url> <mountpoint> -o [options] 
<SlicerDicer-> cge: thats the format :)
<iNiku> cge: cge I think i works both ways
<cge> iNiku: that is quite possible.
<zcat[1] > .. or not running at all, depending how the upgrade goes :)
<SlicerDicer-> iNiku: the umask=000 is not working
<cge> Ademan: wiki.ubuntu.com
<cge> Ademan: there should be a page about laptops
<Ademan> cge: cool thanks
<zcat[1] > geek meeting to go to.. catch you all later
<cge> Ademan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Ademan> x-chat, can i make it so tab does <uname>: rather than <uname>, ?
<Ademan> and also, how the heck do i quit out of edlin? i probably mauled my blacklist file too
<cge> Ademan: I have no idea. edlin?
<cge> Ademan: Is that like ed, the ONE TRUE EDITOR?
<Ademan> ed Filename (its a text editor)
<paradizelost> Ademan: you are still using edlin?  welcome to the 21st century
<Flannel> Ademan: I believe the completion delimiter has a configuration dohickey in the menu.
<Ademan> paradizelost: i dont even have gcc on this install... cut me a break...
<cge> paradizelost: But ed is the ONE TRUE EDITOR. Use of any other editor leads to perdition.
<cge> Ademan: isn't it just q?
<paradizelost> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ademan> cge: dammit
<Chousuke> cge: ?
<Ademan> lol
<SlicerDicer-> iNiku: the problem is I can only access the mountpoint with sudo I cannot access it with user so its kind of a total pain in the ass heh
<paradizelost> but what about vi?!
<paradizelost> or EMACS?
<firebird619> Ademan: in x-chat go to Settings, Preferences, Input Box, Nick Completion Suffix.
<Ademan> whee... vi works
<cge> Chousuke: yes?
<SlicerDicer-> iNiku: so what I am trying to figure out is how to get davfs to mount so my user can have permission
<paradizelost> how long till vim7 is in the repo's?
<Chousuke> cge: you missed the joke.
<cge> Chousuke: oh
<Ademan> firebird619: whee, thanks
<cge> Chousuke: but q works
<whyami> how can I set user priveliges from the CLI?
<cge> Chousuke: and besides, I've used H.
<firebird619> np
<Chousuke> heh
<Chousuke> I just remember the all-friendly "?"
<cge> whyami: Do you mean permissions for a file (chmod), or sudo access (visudo)?
<dick-richardson> whyami: sudo chmod 000 - 777
<paradizelost> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<whyami> sorry I meant for a user. I have added a user. Now I want to set what that user can do. I don't have the gui.
<paradizelost> whyami: vigr - will edit the users
<cge> Chousuke: Yes. It is a very efficient editor. It never bothers you with things you shouldn't care about, like what you just did wrong.
<paradizelost> group settings
<Chousuke> cge: yes. :P
<dick-richardson> exactly, join them into which ever groups you want them to have...video, audio, etc.
<paradizelost> or you could use PAM
<paradizelost> :D
<whyami> vigr uses the vi editor? I don't seem to have that installed. I don't know vi either. Can I change to another editor?
<dick-richardson> you installed ubuntu w/o vi?
<cge> whyami: set EDITOR to the edtior you want.
<cge> whyami: like ed, for example.
<cge> (don't actually do that, it is a joke!)
<paradizelost> whyami: set it to gvim
<dick-richardson> ;)
<paradizelost> :D
<dick-richardson> that'll work great :/
<whyami> cool. That worked.
<whyami> I did nano
<Ademan> vi actually isnt so bad.... beats the crap out of edlin... course i just plain didnt get edlin...
<paradizelost> PICO
<cge> Ademan: ed is very hard to use, yes.
<dick-richardson> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<dick-richardson> sorry :(
<Ademan> paradizelost: i didnt even have pico on my full installation of ubuntu... why would i have it on a crippled debian install?
<Ademan> lol
<cge> Ademan: I don't think anyone has pico due to license issues.
<paradizelost> is that like PICA-chu
<paradizelost> !tell paradizelost offtopic
<WarOfAttrition> so root login is not the same as maintenance mode?
<paradizelost> !tell dick-richardson offtopic
<paradizelost> !tell dick-richardson root
<paradizelost> !help tell
<paradizelost> !tell dick-richardson about root
<paradizelost> !tell dick-richardson about offtopic
<Ademan> how can you see all possible file systems to mount? ie cd drives as wel
<paradizelost> Ademan: gparted
<dick-richardson> man mount...
<dick-richardson> sorry, misunderstood
<paradizelost> Ademan: gparted will tell you hard drives, but from there look in /dev
<WarOfAttrition> no seriously, setting passwd in maintenance mode, that's the root password right?
<Ademan> paradizelost: no i meant from bash, sorry
<Ademan> i have a gparted livecd that i used to resize my ntfs partition
<paradizelost> WarOfAttrition: why do you want to change the root password?
<paradizelost> !tell WarOfAttrition about root
<dick-richardson> sudo fdisk -l
<WarOfAttrition> I just did it in maintenance mode since it seems like anyone can just log in there and screw up the computer
<WarOfAttrition> I set a password for it
<rusty> Hi all!  Are other people getting crashes and slowness in Evolution in Dapper flgiht 5?
<paradizelost> but if i get to your grub, change the kernel line to say init=/bin/bash a set password won't make a lick of difference
<WarOfAttrition> rusty: you should try flight 7
<paradizelost> rusty: upgrade to flight 7
<dick-richardson> unless grub is password protected
<paradizelost> rusty: go to #ubuntu+1 it's the dapper room
<rusty> paradizelost: thanks.
<nalioth> rusty: do you upgrade when prompted?
<Ademan> dick-richardson: nothing happened it seems
<ecker> anyone running dapper drake in heres?
<rusty> Thanks
<dick-richardson> it's not going to show cdrom drives...i'm still looking
<Ademan> ah, thanks a lot
<pruebosolo> hi
<nseltzer> i need that website for wireless again please
<Ademan> it didnt show my hard drive either, but its mounted already... so i guess that could explain that
<nalioth> ecker: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion (read the /topic) please
<_harm> ecker iam
<ecker> _harm do you run azureus?
<paradizelost> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<_harm> ecker yes
<_harm> ecker wait not :P i used to
<ecker> ahh i got me hopes up
<_harm> ecker you can though :D
<_harm> just sudo apt it
<juajua> yeja
<firebird619>  In Synaptic, what causes it to say, for example,  Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.6-6) but 2.3.5-1ubuntu12.5.10.1 is to be installed?
<ecker> i can't find it in any of my repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ecker about azureus
<paradizelost> firebird619: it depends on those packages to work...
<dick-richardson> !azureus
<nalioth> _harm: azureus is not in any ubuntu repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dick-richardson about msg the bot
<dick-richardson> I'm sorry :(
<WarOfAttrition> paradizelost: that doesn't answer my question though, is the restore kernel password the same thing that is the root password/user?
<firebird619> paradizelost: Yes, I know it means it depends on those packages, but why dies it say it depends on one version, but is going to install a different version.
<paradizelost> WarOfAttrition: i would expect so...
<firebird619> *does
<WarOfAttrition> so then it's favorable to leave that mode open to any tampering?
<ciruzzo> hi
<paradizelost> firebird619: there may be a newer version available that something else requires.
<ciruzzo> what is the amule credit file name?
<paradizelost> WarOfAttrition: then i'd recommend password protecting grub or lilo
<firebird619> paradizelost: How do I fix that so it doesn't say that, because when it gives those messages, I can't install the program I want, such as mythtv.
<paradizelost> firebird619: talk to dick-richardson about that
<paradizelost> WarOfAttrition: it should tell you how in your menu.lst
<dick-richardson> firebird619: you have to have a preferences file under /etc/apt that makes the repository that contains the newer version take precedence
<WarOfAttrition> what's so bad about the root password?
<mike89> hello, I am trying to install a new soundcard into my system but i can't make it work. I used the guide on ubuntuguide.org when i first configured the system. How do I install this second sound card?
<paradizelost> WarOfAttrition: what do you mean?
<paradizelost> mike89: as a 2nd., or a replacement?
<WarOfAttrition> why is it not recommended to have it?
<paradizelost> can you do a cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp?
<mike89> paradizelost, the other one is an onboard soundcard
<mike89> you can't remove it
<paradizelost> !tell WarOfAttrition about root
<firebird619> dick-richardson: How do I do that? Do I create one myself or what?
<mike89> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<paradizelost> mike89: you using kde?
<dick-richardson> firebird619: you may need to...
<mike89> wait, thats cause xmms was playing but no sound
<WarOfAttrition> I went there already, that doesn't answer my question though
<mike89> when i did that command, it worked, but no sound
<paradizelost> WarOfAttrition: it's going the way of assuming users are stupid.
<firebird619> dick-richardson: Is there a url somewhere that explains how to create one, I wouldn't even know where to start.
<WarOfAttrition> why isn't it fine just to not allow root to login graphically?
<vladuz976> can someone help me with a DELL 19" LCD i can't find the horizontal and vertical sync rates http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/ProductDetail.aspx?TabPage=techspecs&sku=19073YR&spagenum=&category_id=211&brandid=&k=&c=us&l=en&cs=19&mnf=694&prst=&prEnd=&mnfsku=&orderby=&searchtype=&pageb4search=&page=productlisting.aspx&instock=&refurbished=
<paradizelost> !preferences
<ubotu> paradizelost: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paradizelost> !flood
<ubotu> [flood]  for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org or #flood here on freenode.
<vladuz976> sorry i didn't expect the link to be that long
<paradizelost> mike89: are your speakers plugged in and turned on
<mike89> paradizelost, im not using kde
<mike89> they are
<WarOfAttrition> if they're that stupid, they're more likely to screw things up in mantenance mode which just starts up with no password
<kaizoku> hello
<kaizoku> how are you all?
<ecker> what command is it to list broken packages?
<mike89> kaizoku, frustrated :P
<kaizoku> every time I try to compile source it says that my c compliler can't make binaries, I have gcc installed to the latest veriosn
<kaizoku> *version
<kaizoku> sory...
<paradizelost> WarOfAttrition: in maintenance mode, it's text only, i'd expect they wouldn't know how to do anything....
<kaizoku> *sorry
<kaizoku> mike89-I know how you feel
<nalioth> kaizoku: some source pkgs have wonky ./configure scripts and cause that error
<paradizelost> WarOfAttrition: you see, my systems nave nopasswd set for sudo in the %admin group, and the root password is changed to my normal password...
<mike89> paradizelost, if i choose the card I've just installed (in xmms alsa settings) it works fine. But not as a system/default mixing one
<kaizoku> every package I've tried does it
<vladuz976> how do I find the hori and vert sync rate of a monitor
<paradizelost> mike89: you using breezy or dapper?
<paradizelost> !tell vladuz976 about google
<mike89> paradizelost, breezy
<Seveas> kaizoku, you need more than gcc, install build-essential
<kaizoku> ok, thanks
<kaizoku> oh yeah, I can't get OpenGL to run either
<Seveas> vladuz976, sudo ddcprobe
<vladuz976> Seveas: i don't have it connected yet. it's for a new one. but i don't see it on the tech list of the monitor
<kaizoku> I installed the nvidia-glx drivers from synaptic package manager, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<dick-richardson> !tell dick-richardson about google
<paradizelost> !google
<ubotu> I heard google is a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<bimberi> ubotu tell kaizoku about nvidia
<Double_D> !gdesklets
<ubotu> somebody said gdesklets was gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<WarOfAttrition> ok, but the question is, to you advanced users, do you set a root password?
<dick-richardson> I do, yes
<paradizelost> WarOfAttrition: yes i do
<paradizelost> WarOfAttrition: just because i want to use scp to copy files directly
<dick-richardson> sudo su -
<dick-richardson> passwd
<bimberi> WarOfAttrition: nope
<paradizelost> but, it seems to carry the same stigma as using automatix
<paradizelost> !automatix
<WarOfAttrition> because if you enable it, you can still use sudo right? and su asks for root pasword not your user?
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<bimberi> paradizelost: not quite :-)
<paradizelost> WarOfAttrition: correct
<paradizelost> !easyubuntu
<WarOfAttrition> ok, makes sense to me, I dont think people are that stupid to be honest
<dick-richardson> ...
<paradizelost> dick-richardson: is taking a piss right now....
<paradizelost> let's cheer him on....
<kaizoku> oh ubotu is a bot?
<paradizelost> !offtopic myself.
<ubotu> paradizelost: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paradizelost> kaizoku: yes'
<bimberi> kaizoku: yes
<kaizoku> ooops
<kaizoku> alright
<dick-richardson> that knowledge helps them with ubuntu how...?
<kaizoku> thanks for the help
<bimberi> kaizoku: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<paradizelost> !food
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<intelikey> anything happenin' in here t'day ?
<paradizelost> intelikey: a lot of !'ing
<jesuagud> need help for apache2 server
<grte> Can anyone help me with a mutt/fetchmail/procmail problem?
<intelikey> well i tried to build a hybird disk.   made a partition at the end of the disk and format it.  then mde2fs the disk.    it works but there are bugs i don't like.
<paradizelost> grte: if it were gentoo, i'd say yes...
<morphix> how do i set up SWAT, i have installed it using apt-get install, but it has no init.d script so i cant run it, any help??
<grte> I don't think it'll be too bad.  I had it working, it's just stopped.
<grte> Mutt says my mail spool is not a mailbox, which is weird, because it will recieve local mail, but not mail from gmail.
<paradizelost> /leave badger badger badger see ya all later
<intelikey> this is maybe as slow as i've ever seen it in here.   what is it the calmn before..... ?
* intelikey slaps !ubotu around a bit....
<dli> which sudo command to make sudo keep env-keep instead of env-reset?
<intelikey> -i
<intelikey> i think
<intelikey> man sudo  knows
<dli> intelikey, -i is --initial-login
<brownie17> hey guys, can someone tell me how i can get an exucutable i have to run from a command at shell or whatever. i nkow you have to put it in like a folder called sh or something
<intelikey> i can't even confirm that without instalind sudo...  tty23 [greg$~]  man sudo
<intelikey> No manual entry for sudo
<dli> intelikey, I want an easy access to X with sudo
<intelikey> brownie17 no you prepend the sh command     'sh filename '
<intelikey> dli startx  ?
<dli> intelikey, no :(
<brownie17> intelikey, ??  i mean how ican just type in firefox and it opens firefox, i wanna be able to do that with this program
<intelikey> dli what are you asking ?
<intelikey> brownie17 hehhe yeah.   just type in the command
<dli> intelikey, sudo without changing DISPLAY= and Xauthority, or I have to reset them with a script
<brownie17> intelikey, no you can't. it's not installed in the right folder for that to work. i wanna know what folder to put it in
<intelikey> dli oh.  gksudo
<intelikey> brownie17 where is it installed ?
<brownie17> intelikey, it's just put in my home folder. straight extracted from a tgz
<dli> intelikey, I think to set env for sudo is easier
<intelikey> brownie17 then ./filename
<rendo> I need some serious help here, can someone direct me to a link that offers assistance for viewing .wmv files in 5.10?  I've tried everything automatix, wiki.ubuntu.org and it sitll gives the additional plugsin required.
<intelikey> dli ok.
<brownie17> intelikey, sure i can do that, but i want to not have to. i wanna just be able to type from anywhere "realbasic" and it will open. like i can with firefox
<intelikey> brownie17 then put it in /usr/local/bin
<brownie17> intelikey, thanks. that's what i wanted to know. sorry if i'm not good at explaining
<intelikey> brownie17 'sudo mv realbasic /usr/local/bin '
<dli> intelikey, quite silly way, but it works, I'm making a liveusb based on gentoo, need to get a root term with sudo
<Milos> hi
<Milos> hi
<Milos> sup
<intelikey> Milos quiet in here....  aint it
<Milos> yes
<rendo> I need some serious help here, can someone direct me to a link that offers assistance for viewing .wmv files in 5.10?  I've tried everything automatix, wiki.ubuntu.org and it sitll gives the additional plugsin required.
<Milos> sup
<Milos> was up
<Milos> ??
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> [vlc]  a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<WarOfAttrition> rendo: I think totem can play it, if you have w32codecs installed
<WarOfAttrition> nay, I'm sure of it, just confirmed it
<intelikey> rendo  no matter how good the opensource support gets for crap like .wmv  m$ will always put out something new that we cant see.   it's a sales gimmic.
<WarOfAttrition> ah well if that's the case, you might as well forget it
<rendo> I had it working fine the other day though and I shitted out my system and had to reinstall
<WarOfAttrition> you can't fight ms on this
<WarOfAttrition> only by not using their crappy media formats
<intelikey> i can.   M$ doesn't live here any more...... :)
<intelikey> yeah that
<WarOfAttrition> yea but I mean, if you want to play those videos, you're better off looking for them in better formats
<intelikey> ogg
<WarOfAttrition> I still haven't ran into any "improved" wmv/wma format that I can't play though
<WarOfAttrition> for video xvid
<Kalopsya> Good morning everyone
<intelikey> :)
<Kalopsya> I don't know exactly what kind of issues are discussed on this channel
<intelikey> the kind ubuntu users have
<Kalopsya> therefore i don't know if i can ask some questions here [newbie ones :)}
<jmoncayo> i know this is not a freebsd channel but can somebody tellme a vnc client for freebsd
<intelikey> tightvnc ?
<Kalopsya> I bought a new laptop and i've been looking forward to get ubuntu running in it :)
<Kalopsya> Although i read some info on the internet about it i don't know if it will run smoothlly on my brand new HP Pavillion ZD8000
<rendo> I hate this shit :@
<Kalopsya> Is there anyone with practical experience of intalling ubuntu 5.10 on such a laptop?
<WarOfAttrition> I recommend you get ubuntu 6.06 or wait till june for the final
<Kalopsya> Where van i get 6.06 ?
<dli> Kalopsya, google linux laptop
<jmoncayo> intelikey, with that one can i ssh in freebsd an the vnc to my windows box?
<dli> Kalopsya, what kinds of hardware?
<dli> Kalopsya, generally, hp is friendly with linux
<intelikey> jmoncayo should be able to, if you know what you're doing
<Kalopsya> I915G, ati x900, TSS Corp DVD-RW, Broadcomm WiFi
<Kalopsya> I cant recall the type of sound card...
<WarOfAttrition> you're still more likely to detect more things on the dapper drake betas
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Kalopsya> dli: Thank you
<Babacom> goodmorning room ... i just updated a 'Dapper Drake' installation, and now the system hangs when starting in the 'hald' deamon. Sounds familiair? Any Suggestions?
<Kalopsya> ubotu: Thank you
<ubotu> Kalopsya: pas de quoi
<Kalopsya> ubotu: Are you french?
<ubotu> Kalopsya: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<dli> Kalopsya, ati is difficult, bcm-wifi just entered kernel, so should be supported
<intelikey> !botsnack
<imbrandon> Kalopsya: ubotu is a bot ;)
<intelikey> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<WarOfAttrition> kalopsya: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<WarOfAttrition> just remember they're betas
<Kalopsya> imbrandon: lol lol lol stupid me... Thanks anyway :)
<Babacom> did anyone boot their Dapper Drake system after performing the second update this morning? (and got a 'hang' in hald?)
<imbrandon> Babacom: i'm fully updated and everything is fine on MINE
<Kalopsya> WarOfAttrition: Where can i get ubuntu 6.06 ? I browsed the website but i only see 5.10 there...
<intelikey> i don't use hal so i didn't notice
<topyli> Babacom: just booted a laptop ok. btw, dapper talk is in #ubuntu+1
<Kalopsya> Another question: Why can't i run the 5.10 Live CD ?
<WarOfAttrition> Kalopsya: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<imbrandon> [02:39]  <WarOfAttrition> kalopsya: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<imbrandon> [02:39]  <WarOfAttrition> just remember they're betas
<thoreauputic> woohoo! ADSL2+ !
<imbrandon> thats 6.06
<Kalopsya> I run it it shows some dangling b/w spots and it goes pitch dark
<intelikey> Kalopsya burn it your self ?     and what does it do before it fails... ?
<Kalopsya> and i can't make it move from there
<fiendster> hello, i installed windows and obliterated grub, how do i get grub back via a liveCD? thanks
<Kalopsya> intelikey: I burned it myself. right before it goes pitch dark it starts slowly fading the white and balck spots...
<donvella> Anyone know a replacement for windows Google Earth?
<simtec> irc://irc.ashnet.org/WarezX
<thoreauputic> !tell fiendster about grub
<thoreauputic> fiendster: there's a wiki on restoring grub :)
<fiendster> thanks thoreauputic
<intelikey> Kalopsya hmmm sounds like vesa issue   try with  vga=788   at boot time.... not sure that will help.
<thoreauputic> fiendster: bo problem :)
<thoreauputic> *no
* thoreauputic is enjoying a quantum leap in bandwidth
<Kalopsya> intelikey: Denke ya :)
<deep> Hello there. :)
<Kalopsya> intelikey: Just curio.... What does vga=788 stand for?
<intelikey> de nada
<deep> How can i change resolution for my konsole? [ CTRL - ALT - F<1-6> ] 
<Kalopsya> intelikey: are you portuguese?
<intelikey> it's a setting for the frame buffer.   and no i'm not.
<Kalopsya> so howcome do ou speak portuguese? Just curious :)
<Kalopsya> Where are you from? If i may ask
<intelikey> means  800x600x8bit   iirc
<intelikey> Kalopsya are you german ?
<deep> ...?
<deep> Haha :p
<fiendster> thoreauputic, would that apply to debian too? the ubuntu-grub tute? thanks
<deep> Cant i change it then ?
<deep> or?
<deep> ^^
<Kalopsya> No but i speak german though
<thoreauputic> fiendster: I assume so - grub is grub :)
<Kalopsya> ok ok ok i got the message
<intelikey> there you have it.
<fiendster> ok thanks my friend, you're the best
<thoreauputic> fiendster: just a matter of installing grub to the MBR
<Kalopsya> I just find it curious... POrtuguese is not a worldwide spoken language...
<Kalopsya> Sorry. Didn't mean to sound intrusive
<intelikey> hablos espanol Kalopsya ?
<WarOfAttrition> spoken in 2 continents though
<Kalopsya> Si, hablo.
<Kalopsya> Y tu de anda podria ser espaol, si que tienes razn.
<Kalopsya> *de nada
<intelikey> no raised U.S.  english
<Kalopsya> ok
<Kalopsya> i will try both vga=788 and then 6.06
<Kalopsya> thank you all
<Kalopsya> see you in a while
<Kalopsya> gotta go so i can restart :)
<intelikey> just because i catch a few words, doesn't really mean i can speak it.
<intelikey> luck with it.
<Kalopsya> intelikey: You are right. Thank you for your help.
<Kalopsya> Room: Thank you for your help. It's a shame i can't find such thing in my own country... You've been great.
<WarOfAttrition> I can't find it here either, locally speaking to be honest
<imbrandon> WarOfAttrition: and local is ?
<WarOfAttrition> In fact the stores don't even sell red hat anymore
<imbrandon> ewww redhat ;) thats probbly a good thing
<WarOfAttrition> us of a
<WarOfAttrition> well I mean no linux like comp usa used to have
<imbrandon> bestbuy still has xandros and suse
<imbrandon> and compusa carries a few flavors
<WarOfAttrition> I couldn't find it in the best buy here either
<WarOfAttrition> then again that was in January
<imbrandon> xandros and suse is sold at most bestbuys and compusa's arround here, and one or two have linspire
<WarOfAttrition> best buy, more like worst buy, no better deals than online if you can risk it
<imbrandon> arround here == kansas city mo
<imbrandon> WarOfAttrition: better to get cd's of (k)ubnutu from shipit and donate to ubnut if you want anyhow ;)
<WarOfAttrition> exactly
<intelikey> ubnut ?
<imbrandon> typo ;)
<imbrandon> just woke up
<intelikey> yeah and a good one
<intelikey>  u  b  nut
<imbrandon> lol
<rockdonus> hello
<rockdonus> i see dot11WEPDefaultKey0= in the wlancfg-MYESSID file.
<rockdonus> if iwconfig wlan0 key 9622435686 works normally, then do i set dot11WEPDefaultKey0=96:22:43:56:86?
<axisme> just wondering, why dont you just use the network manager?
<skon> when i re-install ubuntu, can i backup packages so as not to have to download the whole lot again?
<rockdonus> im not on ubuntu right now, but i didnt want to bring that up because its something that i cant figure out on an ubuntu machine and a gentoo machine
<intelikey> skon yes you can.
<skon> great
<rockdonus> do you know what i should be entering skon?
<intelikey> i do that too
<WarOfAttrition> ok take it easy, thanks for all the tips
<arwate> hi
<arwate> 've got a problem with the kubuntu 6.06 beta2 live cd
<arwate> actually, I have two problems
<AnAnt> how do I export my GPG public key in ascii format ?
<arwate> 1st: the installer quits after the greeting screen. it shows the second screen, then quits without error message
<skon> do i just backup up the archives and then move them back again?
<azathoth> i get a pci mem allocation error on bootup in flight 7 dapper... its stopped my network card working... it was working fine in the kubuntu beta 2 live cd version tho... anyone know whats causing pci mem alloc failures?
<arwate>  2nd: i can't write files to my hd. it is mounted, root has all rights and can create directories and touch files.but i can't write to them.
<arwate> any thoughts?
<intelikey> skon i save all that comes into /var/cache/apt/archives/   and when installing just copy them all there  and go.    but i install from cd.  if you are net installing there is also a dir in /var/lib/dpkg  i think... that you should save.   look for .deb files and save them all.
<skon> intellikey: thanks for that
<intelikey> skon find /var -name '*.deb'
<skon> okay - thx
<coldboot> When I install ant1.6.2-2ubuntu2, ant -version says it's ant 1.6.5. Anyone know what's up with the package?
<intelikey> burn a cd, beets 34hour dl, any time....
<Adross>  I have a few disks made with nero that weren't 'finalised'. Is there any way to read these in linux?
<intelikey> Adross xcdroast comes to mind.
<akmal> my computer sound not workin plz help me
<Adross> intelikey: installing
<intelikey> akmal cat /proc/asound/cards
<akmal> beause i useing ubuntu
<akmal> i donot have idia
<hastesaver> !tell akmal about sound
<hastesaver> akmal, did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<rockdonus> does anyone know the answer to my question?
<akmal> my sound doesnot working
<akmal> yes
<akmal> where are its cmd promt
<nseltzer> I have a question about my Kernel for any brave soul :)
<spacey> rockdonus: don't know but its probably in the manpage, you could give that a try
<intelikey> akmal cmd prompt is found in a 'terminal' or 'console'              and sounding of speak.  err speaking of speak.  errr sounding of sound....   never mind i'll go fix my own sound issue....
<cge> nseltzer: yes?
<rockdonus> spacey: the reason im here is taht i read that i dont know lol
<intelikey> nseltzer if you don't ask,  it won't be answered.
<nseltzer> I'm trying to install my wireless card and I'm to the point where I need to add something to the kernal or modify it.
<nseltzer> How would I go about doing that?
<cge> nseltzer: You shouldn't need to. What card do you have?
<hastesaver> Does anyone know how I can improve my bootup time?
<cge> hastesaver: Disable services that you don't need, which would most likely include evms and lvm.
<nseltzer> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<hastesaver> cge, oh, I don't need lvm? It takes a loong time; I thought it's necessary...
<cge> hastesaver: Are you using it? It isn't used by default, you have to set up the partitions to use it in the install.
<intelikey> nseltzer sounds like  'lsmod, rmmod, and modprobe' that you are asking about.    also   the file /etc/modules  is the place to put the name of the module you want automaticly inserted into the kernel at boot time.
<hastesaver> cge, no, I don't think I'm using it. How do I disable the services?
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<intelikey> nseltzer been  there  ^
<nseltzer> Thank you inteikey
<nseltzer> At least I don't have to log off to try these anymore :P
<nseltzer> And cge
<cge> hastesaver: Do you know how to use the terminal?
<hastesaver> cge, yes, pretty well
<cge> hastesaver: I hate having to ask that. If I ask, the user knows very well, and if I don't ask, the user has no idea what I am talking about.
<hastesaver> cge, lol :)
* intelikey wonders if he knows "how to use a terminal" ???
<Man11> guys, i got 2 OS running in my PC(windows & Linux) Linux is my bootloader. i would like to delete my linux and let windows will be my remaining OS. how will i configure my windows OS to be the Bootloader??
<cge> hastesaver: You can use sudo update-rc.d -f NAME_OF_SERVICE remove, where NAME_OF_SERVICE is the name of the service in /etc/init.d/ that you want to disable.
<hastesaver> cge, the "service" is just the name of the file in /etc/init.d ?
<cge> hastesaver: yes
<intelikey> Man11 boot the recovery cd of windows and there is a tool to fixmbr    i don't know the specifics.  i don't do windows
<nseltzer> Does Ubuntu have the makefile ability
<nseltzer> or the make command?
<cge> hastesaver: There are quite a few that can be disabled besides those two. If you don't use bluetooth bluez-utils can be disabled, and the same with HP printers and hplip, pcmcia* and pcmcia, etc.
<kalopsya> Hello again
<intelikey> Man11 there is probably a wiki on it  at http:ubuntu.com
<intelikey> errr //
<ohzie> Hey
<ohzie> !laptop
<ubotu> [laptop]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<kalopsya> I am now running Xchat from the live CD, in Ubuntu
<Man11> intelikey: ok i'll try it.tnxs
<azathoth> i'm getting a "PCI: Failed to allocate mem" error that is b0rking my network card... anyone know any solutions to these problems?
<cge> nseltzer: Have you installed build-essential?
<kalopsya> I guess i have a problem with the previously referred laptop. I tried to run the same live CD from my desktop and it is running as smoothly as the boy can be
<hastesaver> cge, thanks. What about acpid and acpi-support? I'm not using a laptop, and IIRC, those are for batteries?
<intelikey> azathoth looks like a driver issue.
<nseltzer> Just finished
<cge> hastesaver: You can probably disable them. It might make your power button no longer work properly, however.
<nseltzer> I would like like to take a seconds to say how awesome you all are.
<hastesaver> cge, for turning off, right? Not for *shudders* turning on?
<kalopsya> intelikey: I guess the 788 setting didn't work... :(
<ohzie> Can anybody give me a suggestion regarding getting my laptop's screen to shut off when I close it?
<azathoth> intelikey: i get it before anything has booted up, it's on my bootup list
<thoreauputic> nseltzer: yeah, we're pretty modest about it... *grin*
<ohzie> Lattitude D800...
<azathoth> most i can tell it was a kernel issue... but for some reason it doesn't appear when i use the kubuntu 6.06 beta 2 live cd, but the 6.06 flight 7 ubuntu build b0rks on it
<intelikey> kalopsya hmmm yeah.   ;/     i still say it's  trying to use vesa and something is out of sync.....
<intelikey> kalopsya you searched the wiki's ?
<cge> hastesaver: Right. You look around in /proc/acpi to see if acpi is supported in your system. If it isn't, then disabling it is a good idea, but if it is, disabling can break some things like power saving modes, the soft off functions of the power button, cpu scaling, and cpu temperature measurement (for some cpu's).
<bobslaede> so, Im changing my screens refreshrate, but it doesnt work, can anybody tell me how to do this?
<kalopsya> intelikey: how can i solve this problem... Anything to help?
<intelikey> <azathoth> intelikey: i get it before anything has booted up, it's on my  bootup list <---- what boot up list before anything has booted up ?
<bobslaede> i tried the xorg.conf monitor section, horizsync and vertrefresh things
<Madeye> guys, is there anyway to enable Auto login after X seconds idle on login screen in Gnome?
<cge> Madeye: look in the GDM configuration.
<bobslaede> Madeye: i believe you can do that in the gdm manager
<cge> Madeye: System/Administration/Login Manager
<azathoth> well i mean it's like the first thing that happens when the pc boots... after the kernel gets decompressed, it gives that error then continues to boot as normal
<intelikey> kalopsya try the latest live cd  ?    idk what to tell ya.   live cd is "either it boots or it doesn't"
<cge> kalopsya: Yes, getting a livecd to work when it doesn't do so out of the box is _very difficult_.
<cge> kalopsya: unless it can be fixed by kernel options, like disabling things.
<filubuntu> ciao
<kalopsya> intelikey,, cge : Thank you. I will try the 6.02 DCD Thanks alot :)
<intelikey> azathoth then it is a driver issue indeed.  the lack of a driver, might be more percise.    if you can get it working then build a new initramfs.img/initrd.img   it might work.......   i said might.
<filubuntu> come faccio ad entrare in ubuntu.it?
<prem> hi all, any seamonkey debs arround?
<prem> i can only seamonkey 1.0 debs in contrib but not the latet 1.0.1 debs which was released couple of days back
<intelikey> kalopsya any time
<NeoCicak> hello.. i'm not sure if this is an error in my xwin configuration or ubuntu.. but i cant do xsession login anymore from remote machine running xwin to my ubuntu box after upgrading to dapper drake.. any idea guys?
<intelikey> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kalopsya> filubuntu, sai parlare inglese?
<filubuntu> scusa ma mi puoi dire come si  fa?
<kalopsya> filubuntu, ma come si fa che?
<Senilix> NeoCicak: reconfigure gdm: gksudo gdmsetup
<filubuntu> a connettersi a ubuntu-it
<kalopsya> filubuntu, io sonno uni newbie. non so come fare niente. niente di niente
<NeoCicak> Senilix: the problem is that i dont have x11 running (not even in xwin)... doing over ssh...
<NeoCicak> Senilix: correction.. X11 is running.. but i'm doing it over ssh
<Senilix> NeoCicak: ssh -Y?
<scheuri> hi all
<NeoCicak> Senilix: -Y ????  i'm doing it using putty
<Senilix> NeoCicak: ah, putty..
<SaLo> putty
<SaLo> :/
<Senilix> NeoCicak: edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf by hand?
<SaLo> use vnc
<SaLo> ^^
<NeoCicak> Senilix: what should i edit??
<intelikey> tight
<SaLo> meta
<scheuri> not vnc, but freeNX
<intelikey> anyone ever put a file system on an hdd and also a partition with a file system ?
<Senilix> NeoCicak: try to read the file. it has a lot of comments. i have never editied it by hand my self :)
<hollowlife1987> intelikey: what do you mean by that?
<intelikey> hollowlife1987 just what i asked,   am i the only one that ever did that ?
<hollowlife1987> im confused, did you put a filesystem on the whole hdd like a floppy disk?
<intelikey> hollowlife1987 you do know that you can mkfs /dev/hda  and have a filesystem on the disk without any partition,  don't you ?
<NeoCicak> hmm... this is weird... xdmcp is enabled.. but i cant see the login box... etc.... just totally grey cross-hatched screen
<hollowlife1987> not really, im fairly new to *nix but i learn fast
<intelikey> yes i put a file system on hd  but limit it to about half the size of the disk and then added a partition at the end of the fs.  and put an fs on the partition also.
<hollowlife1987> interesting
<nseltzer> how do I install drivers in *nix?
<hollowlife1987> intelikey: any reasoning behind it?
<intelikey> hollowlife1987 it is very buggy.   don't try it with anything you dont want to loose.
<hollowlife1987> thx, i kind of assumed that, i know a little bit about hdd's and the mbr etc.
<nseltzer> nvm, I got it
<intelikey> yes.  trying to "push the envolope"   i guess.    but doing the things every one else does is boaring.
<hollowlife1987> lol, if i come up with a spare box i might try that just for fun :)
<intelikey> that's the reason i did    chmod 000000001 / -R && chmod 700 /home/user -R     so user could fix his home..... :)
<fj2> hy all ! got a problem with firefox and ubuntu 5.10. when i try to start firefox it says: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No_such file or directory
<fj2> can anyone hlep?
<Overand> fj2: one sec
<fj2> Overand: k
<Overand> fj2: try sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<Overand> and maybe sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<fj2> overand: already newest version.. :/
<intelikey> fj2 if it's already installed....  find /lib -name 'libgtk-x11*'
<intelikey> err maybe in /usr/
<fj2> hmm . got that file in /usr/lib
<fj2> i mean the file firefoy is requesting... :/
<vladuz976> is there something like a command line dictionary for linux?
<intelikey> then it's a path error you could link it to /lib     sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 /lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0      and see what happens.
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<intelikey> vladuz976 like that ^
<fj2> linked that file, but still same error
<Overand> vladuz976: a great program is 'apropos'
<Overand> if you type: apropos memory
<Overand> it'll tell you the names of some programs related to 'memory'
<Overand> etc
<spikeb> try shooting firefox in the face
<intelikey> fj2 malone
<luke_> anyone here installed DenyHosts before?
<vladuz976> Overand: no i meant a real dictinary that tells me the meaning of a word like "bellegrant"
<fj2> *lol* spikeb also already tried... had to get a new monitor after that ;)
<spikeb> fj2: hehehe
<fj2> intelikely: malone ?!
<deep> Ello ^^
<intelikey> !malone
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<spikeb> karl malone!
<Overand> vladuz976: aahhhh
<Overand> dunno
<hurax> i have now something seriously borked
<scheuri> hurax: that would be
<scheuri> ?
<hurax> removed the cable to my mp3 player when it was still mounted
<spikeb> HEH
<hurax> now i have several processes that cannot be killed even with -9
<scheuri> hurax: such as? what processes?
<hurax> tried umount -l but that didn't stop them
<intelikey> reboot'll get'em
<hurax> system load is now 12 and climbing
<spikeb> i have a better suggestion
<spikeb> reboot
<intelikey> you know he could just cycle.
<hurax> scheuri: one rm and some kdeinit stuff
<intelikey> init 1
<intelikey> then init 2
<hurax> is there nothing i can do on a running system?
<intelikey> cycle
<luke_> DenyHosts could not obtain lock (pid: )
<luke_> [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/var/lock/subsys/denyhosts'
<luke_> any ideas?
<cge> intelikey: the procs are uninterruptable and won't be killed by cycling to init 1, I believe.
<cge> hurax: Have you tried just waiting?
<intelikey> oomk
<intelikey> :)
<scheuri> hurax: is root trying to kill the processes?
<hurax> yes, in fact i waited the night over
<hurax> scheuri: tried both as user and root
* intelikey runs around behind and snaches the power cord out of hurax's box......    
<intelikey> that'll fix it
<scheuri> hurax: well, sorry then...guess reboot is easiest...or remount it and properly unmount it
<hurax> ok thanks
<cge> scheuri: I don't think it can be remounted in this case.
<intelikey> try init 1 init 2   before you reboot
<scheuri> cge: it was just a wild gues...instead of rebooting...a last try.....:)
<fj2> hmm... got another problem.... my xorg doesnt seem to recognize my monitor correctly... i cant use a better resolution than 1024x768@60hz .... how can i fix that?
<aftertaf> fj2: add the new resolution in your xorg.conf
<scheuri> fj2: try to hunt down the EXACT info of your monitor, put them into xorg.conf and add new resolutions to it as well
<fj2> the resolution is set in the screen section of xorg.conf
<cge> This a really annoying problem - it can also happen with cupsys and /dev/usb/lp0 if you shut down cupsd in the wrong way, and in many other cases. I would think that there would be some way to kill the processes, but there isn't as far as I can tell.
<deep> Any recommendation where i can begin learning the basics of c++?
<scheuri> fj2: and check your driver
<cge> deep: Are you already a competent programmer?
<deep> Nah, i have been into PHP and such but never C++, java or anything like that. :)
<fj2> driver is also installed correctly... the problem seems to be the monitor... and i dont understand the horizsync/vertrrefresh settings :/
<intelikey> fj2 sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and  when the monitor question comes up choose advanced option,  (not expert unless you know the vsync and hrefresh for your monitor..)   and set it up correctly.
<deep> Thats why i wanted to go for the basics :)
<cge> deep: Well, you could try learning python or ruby first. That might be a better idea.
<fj2> intelikely: will i have to reinstall the graphics driver after that?
<intelikey> fj2 if you know the rates.  just edit /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<deep> Okay, then. Recommendation for someplace to learn Python? :)
<aftertaf> Deep google :)
<cge> deep: There is diveintopython included with Ubuntu.
<cge> deep: In /usr/share/doc/diveintopython
<deep> :O
<deep> Nice ! :D
<aftertaf> even better :)
<deep> Ill check that out ^^
<fj2> i dont know the rates.... and i dont know where to get them... its a monitor built in '95 ;)
<intelikey> fj2 i can't really answer about the drivers.   i only have native drivers...
<aftertaf> that can do more than 1062*768
<hollowlife1987> deep: http://programmingebooks.tk
<aftertaf> ?
<hurax> forgot about the damned nvidia xserver
<fj2> btw: xserver-xorg is not installed ;)
<intelikey> fj2 http://monitorworld.com  search
<hurax> which crashes everythoing when exiting it
<deep> http://programmingebooks.tk
<deep> http://programmingebooks.tk
<deep> http://programmingebooks.tk
<nseltzer> I cannot get my wifi driver to install
<fj2> and jup this baby can make up to 1600x1200@75hz ;)
<intelikey> xfree86 ?
<deep> ;O
<deep> Sry
<fj2> nope i got xorg....
<hollowlife1987> lol
<aftertaf> install it then fj2 ... :)
<fj2> but... erm... seems like that package istn installed *lol*
<fj2> mom ;)
<aftertaf> xorg-xserver
<cge> deep: Python is very nice unless you are doing really low-level stuff or very intensive algorithms. It is very easy to learn, and has built in documentation. Personally, I prefer Haskell, but that certainly isn't something you want to try to learn first.
<scheuri> xorg-xserver it is
<intelikey> <fj2> btw: xserver-xorg is not installed ;)  <--- you have xorg and that is not installed ?
<deep> Thanq all, now going to get something yo eat
<deep> Cya later :)
<nseltzer> Why would I keep getting an error about being unable to find /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build?
<aftertaf> nseltzer: depends on what youre doing ;)
<fj2> shit... just a little typo... of course i got xserver-xorg installed ;)
<scheuri> nseltzer: do you have linux-headers installed?
<intelikey> <scheuri> xorg-xserver it is  <--- huh ?
<nseltzer> scheuri, i'm quite useless on this particular subject.
<scheuri> intelikey: I thought so, after fj2 said he cant find it...:)
<nseltzer> i'm reading and i'l not coming up with much
<aftertaf> intelikey: i got it backwards ;)
<scheuri> nseltzer: well, type uname -r and tell me what you see
<intelikey> are you guys pulling my nogo ?
<aftertaf> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server (dummy package)), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<aftertaf> :)
<fj2> ark no calc here... anyone can tell me whats 512*1024 is?
<nseltzer> scheuri,  bash: to: command not found
<intelikey> <intelikey> <fj2> btw: xserver-xorg is not installed ;)  <--- you have xorg and that is not installed ?   <<=== daz wha' i say.
<scheuri> nseltzer: uh? try "which uname"
<aftertaf> 524288 fj2 :)
<fj2> thx
<vladuz976> does anybody know how to release a project under a software license like bsd or GPL ?
<nseltzer> /bin/uname
<scheuri> nseltzer: then "uname -r" should work
<spikeb> vladuz976: if you use the GPL, it just needs a COPYING file, along with a notice in the app saying it's under the gpl
<intelikey> fj2 no calc ?    echo $(( put you expression here))
<nseltzer> 2.6.12=9=386
<fj2> lol ;)
<nseltzer> those =
<intelikey> bash does math
<calmdown> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_dists_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<calmdown> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<calmdown> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<calmdown> thecheat@illusion:~$
<nseltzer> 's are -'s
<calmdown> any ideas ?
<vladuz976> spikeb: and then just put it on freshmeat  or sourceforge?
<scheuri> nseltzer: well, that looks weird to me, but...you need the linux-headers for 386
<spikeb> vladuz976: if you want, yeah
<scheuri> nseltzer: try "aptitude search linux-headers"
<nseltzer> scheuri, 2.6.12-9-386
<spikeb> vladuz976: if you want,i can check and see real quick if there's like a guide to using the gpl
<nseltzer> scheuri, What are we looking for?
<vladuz976> spikeb: if you know where to look
<scheuri> nseltzer: after the search, there should be a line "linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386"
<Zukero>  /j #ubuntu-fr
<Zukero> sorry
<scheuri> nseltzer: THAT you need to install
<nseltzer> There is
<spikeb> vladuz976: i'll look real quick here
<nseltzer> scheuri, ... how do I do that?
<vladuz976> spikeb: ok
<scheuri> nseltzer: "aptitude instal [name of that package we just found] 
<spikeb> vladuz976: http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/gpl-howto.html
<scheuri> nseltzer: install with two ll
<nseltzer> scheuri, thanks
<scheuri> nseltzer: welcome
<nseltzer> scheuri, I'll let you know how I mess it up :P
<scheuri> nseltzer: ..;)
<vladuz976> spikeb: you know anything about BSD license, i have software written in lisp
<intelikey> fj2 i was for real.  bash does math.    " echo $((1024 * 192)) "    or in a command string like    dd if=blah of=blah count=$((1024 * 1.44))
<spikeb> vladuz976: i'll see if there's a howto for the bsd license
<intelikey> bash is "all that"   and a moon pie.
<yojimbo-san> quick question; I'm thinking of trying OpenVZ, but AFAIK it only works with their own patched version of the 2.6.8 kernel; what does Dapper want to use? will the ovz kernel cause any problems?
<intelikey> sounds like the wether is going to get me...    be back when.
<spikeb> vladuz976: not finding anything
<vladuz976> spikeb: me neither
<spikeb> vladuz976: again, all you probably have to do is have a notice somewhere in the app or tarball that the code is under the BSD license, and a copy of said license
<ircbrowser99> hello... trying breezy 5.10 live cd on old hardware (pentium 200, no mmx, aic7880 scsi). unsupported config (96mb ram instead of min req 128mb). With that in mind, here's the Q: LiveCD must have boot param passed to it to load successfully -- any way to get it to use those params by default?
<Zukero> anyone strong with ifconfig,iwconfig and route ?
<vladuz976> spikeb: probably
<vladuz976> spikeb: thanks
<yojimbo-san> ircbrowser99: only to create a new live CD from scratch, or boot from something like a USB drive that then loads from the CD ... ?
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Zukero> ircbrowser99 : i think no, as you can't change what's already on the cd
<spikeb> vladuz976: most apps have that info under the about menu :)
<Zukero> ok
<ircbrowser99> yojimbo-san, Zukero: ty
<vladuz976> spikeb: for some reason most lisp project are released in BSD, dunno why
<Zukero> i want to share the internet (ethernet) connection of my dapper box via wifi, that is, my breezy box would use ad hoc wifi connection to the dapper one to get to inet
<Zukero> both wifi cards are up and running
<spikeb> vladuz976: lisp hackers are probably old bsd hackers too :)
<nseltzer> What would cause /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<Zukero> nseltzer : you don't have gcc 3.4
<Zukero> ?
<fj2> back again with old problems... managed it to get my monitor up to 1024x786@85hz ...but no chance to get higher... so wtf is the horizsync option?
<scheuri> nseltzer: ...do you want to install vmware?
<nseltzer> scheuri, What is vmware? I'm just trying to install the drivers for my wireless car.
<nseltzer> scheuri, It's turning out to be a pain :P
<scheuri> nseltzer: ..ah...easy...was a wild guess anyway...:)
<mickel> hallo!!
<Zukero> nseltzer : what card ?
<ompaul> nseltzer, its is software from a company at www.vmware.com
<mickel> wie komme ich auf die deutsche seite von ubuntu???
<scheuri> nseltzer: aptitude search gcc will show you several gcc-versions available
<Zukero> mickel : #ubuntu-de
<mickel> thx
<njstahl> Hey, I'm trying to get a Ti ACX1xx based wireless card to work on my friend's breezy install and I can't figure out how to get it to work
<nseltzer> scheuri, OK, I installed what I though would be the most relavent :P
<njstahl> according to the driver's webpage, the card should be supported, the module loads fine, but the device doesn't show up
<kbrooks> "To produce Ubuntu, Canonical take a development version of Debian and polish it up for release, thus including later versions of many components than the current official Debian release." #=> uh. Ubuntu isn't Debian with sugar on top
<nseltzer> scheuri,  the gcc 3.4 and I still am gettign errors
<luke_> when I attempt to  connected to my sshd, i get the error "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<njstahl> Also it's quite confusing that hotplug doesn't seem to exist anymore. has it been replaced by something else?
<scheuri> nseltzer: well, I am sorry...I am afraid I am now on the limits of my knowledge
<luke_> i am running bastille, do you think that would have anything to do with it?
<scheuri> nseltzer: ah wait...
<scheuri> nseltzer: your gcc is a symbolic link that might still show to your gcc 4.0...
<luke_> the error in my auth.log is "May 10 19:27:23 localhost sshd[6873] : refused connect from ::ffff:127.0.0.1 (::ffff:127.0.0.1)"
<scheuri> luke_: is sshd up and running? which port is configured?
<luke_> yes scheuri, port 9783
<njstahl> a non-running sshd would not generate that error
<njstahl> also, anyone know where hotplug went for breezy?
<scheuri> njstahl: sorry, you are right
<scheuri> luke_: so do you give that port at your clients ssh-connect?
<luke_> scheuri, njstahl, sshd is definately running
<luke_> scheuri, ssh -p 9783 localhost
<scheuri> luke_: are you root or a user?
<luke_> scheuri, user
<scheuri> uhmmm...
<luke_> i am running Bastille, maybe that has something to do with it
<scheuri> luke_: that is possible...must be something in the config...
<deep> Hey again. :)
<luke_> scheuri, when I 'sudo bastille' it doesnt let me skip sections in the configuration - and I really dont want to have to go through the WHOLE thing just to get to the last section again
<luke_> do you know if i can manually edit it somewhere?
<scheuri> luke_: sorry, cant help you with that
<nseltzer> scheuri,  Sorry, I am on a Satellite connection so it is really crap.
<scheuri> nseltzer: no worries....there was one thing I might suggest
<frandavid100> hello
<nseltzer> scheuri, I would be more than happy to try it
<scheuri> nseltzer: your gcc is a sybolic link that points probably still to your gcc-4.0
<frandavid100> can someone please tell me what the specifications on launchpad are for and how to open one?
<nseltzer> scheuri, How would I go about changing that?
<scheuri> nseltzer: either change your ENV-variables so your user takes gcc-3.4 (cant help you with that though) or change the symbolic link to gcc-3.4
<nseltzer> scheuri, Let's just try my WD card... :P
<scheuri> nseltzer: ...;)...I know its a pain if your hardware is not supported...
<nseltzer> scheuri,  It's not your fault :P
<nseltzer> scheuri, I'l make it work somehow :P
<J_element> hello, umm can any one help me change the splash screen on ubuntu! i have no clue on how to do that
<scheuri> nseltzer: I know...but it makes me sad, because that is often why people wont use linux...
<J_element> i downloaded the splash screen package i want
<J_element> !splashscreen
<ubotu> it has been said that splashscreen is to change your splashscreen via a GUI, "sudo apt-get install gtweakui", or install "gtweakui" from Synaptic (make sure you have universe !repos enabled)
<nseltzer> scheuri, I LOVE challenges
<scheuri> nseltzer: so do I...but sometimes I just want to work with my OS...;)...
<luke_> scheuri, I found the problem. /etc/hosts.deny reads sshd: 127.0.0.1 hehe
<scheuri> luke_: lol...okay...that makes connections rather difficult...;)
* cafuego_ snorts
<donvella> J_element: i have a solution for you
<donvella> do you have sysv?
<donvella> if you install gconf-editor you can change the spash screen yourself
<cafuego_> hey camper
<cafuego_> donvella: See also'gtweakui'.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey cafuego
<luke_> what cli command would I use if I wanted to 'cat' every file in /var/log/ consecutively?
<cafuego_> luke_: cat /var/log/*
<luke_> ty
<cafuego_> luke_: Due to compression, I suggest 'zcat'.
<luke_> cafuego, why do u need to compress?
<cafuego_> luke_: The logrotator compresses, if you cat the compessed files, you'll get binary crap.
<cafuego_> <heh> one of the cats is tossing a pice of chicken around the kitchen
<bony> when i update my package list i get this problem in my ubuntu dapper Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<luke_> cafuego, ah thanks!
<bony> what should i do
<cafuego_> bony: try a different server.
<valentyn> I think I may have found a regression in the Dapper Beta. What IRC channel should I use to discuss it?
<AnAnt> I am using DHCP on eth0, the problem is that it overwrites my nameserver settings in /etc/resolv.conf, how can I disable that ?
<ompaul> valentyn, start in #ubuntu+1
<cafuego_> AnAnt: You wanna make the dhcp server give out the right info. If not, 'sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf'
<ompaul> bony, remove the in. after the http:// in a terminal sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<luke_> i love reading my auth.log, and seeing all the failed login attempts - then sending their IP addresses with log to their ISP.
<bony> ompaul, ok i will check it
<AnAnt> ok, I got a problem with mplayer, when playing some realmedia or WMV files I get this warning "alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.006 msecs. resetting stream" , and the sound is intermittent
<cafuego_> Hmm, one of the trams in this line has a wheel with a flat side
<bony> ompaul, it's working but why is it not working with in ?
<ompaul> bony, in is out of sync most likely
<bony> ompaul, ok thanks
<ompaul> bony, try them in a day or so
<bony> ok
<fj2> re.... lsst sich immernoch nicht hoeher einstellen....
<cafuego_> ist das so?
<donvella> anyone have a Hearts Cardgame replacement?
<ircbrowser99> yeah... doom!
<ircbrowser99> ;)
<Zukero> blobwars
<cafuego_> donvella: I think there's a few billion card games in Linux
<Zukero> it rocks !
<donvella> cafuego_: i want hearts :D
<cafuego_> donvella: apt-cach search hearts
<donvella> cafuego no command found
<cafuego_> apt-cache
<Blippe> donvella doesn't aisleriot contain a hearts-game? (i don't know)
<donvella> aisleriot? it found something under thename of 'floater', how would i go about installing this package?
<cafuego_> sudo apt-get install floater
<ugurdevriL> hi everyone, i have a question: i'm using ubuntu dapper beta2 on a hp laptop, i want to use vga output for projector, how can i activate it?
<neftune> is it normal for /etc/ld.so.conf not to exist?
<fergofrog> how did u get the beta
<ompaul> ugurdevriL, that is a function of your laptop Fn F8 maybe - can differ
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<donvella> cheers guys
<ugurdevriL> ompaul, it works until X
<ompaul> fergofrog, you can download it no problem but take conversations about it to thje channel #ubuntu+1
<fergofrog> k
<neftune> nevermind, i found the answer
<fergofrog> how do u get the draper beta tho
<ompaul> ugurdevriL, so that might be the projector does not do the frequencies you do, lower your resolution
<apokryphos> fergofrog: you'll want to get the latest flight 7
<fergofrog> what's that
<ompaul> fergofrog, cdimage.ubuntu.com have a look in there
<apokryphos> fergofrog: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-May/000080.html
<Blippe> fergofrog, you change all the instances of breezy to dapper in your /etc/apt/sources.list to dapper and run any tool fr updating the software, and voila, you got dapper
<fergofrog> kk
<fergofrog> when is the release of the non-beta comming ut
<fergofrog> *out
<apokryphos> fergofrog: if you're upgrading from breezy, make sure you /msg ubotu upgrade
<apokryphos> fergofrog: june 1st
<ompaul> fergofrog, it was already said in the channel 1June
<fergofrog> kk
<fergofrog> thx
<fergofrog> cya
<xpc> cia
<J_element> the boot screen in ubuntu ! HOW can i change that
<ompaul> tumbleweed (by #ubuntu standards) well almost
<ompaul> J_element, that is a graphic controlled by a program usplash /usr/lib/usplash the graphic is in that directory and is a sim link to usplash-default.so afit
<ompaul> J_element, s/afit/afik
<RayFredPip> hello, does the version of software in Syn has something to do with apt source.lst ?
<J_element> ompaul,  how do i change it
<RayFredPip> I have found that many softwares are not new in Syn
<spikeb> RayFredPip: yeah, synaptic reads the source list
<J_element> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<RayFredPip> spikeb, hum,agreed .I use the source in Aisa,so tell me the newest version of Mysql in your Syn
<RayFredPip> spikeb, *Asia
<spikeb> RayFredPip: 5.0.19-3
<RayFredPip> spikeb, oh,tha's not good for me ,mine is 4.1
<spikeb> RayFredPip: i'm running beta, not stable.
<RayFredPip> spikeb, but the 5.1 is distributed
<RayFredPip> spikeb, 5.1 has come out
<spikeb> RayFredPip: i meant i'm using the beta version of ubuntu
<donvella> spikeb: dapper?
<spikeb> donvella: yeah
<donvella> spikeb: i find my ubuntu runs better on dapper.
<spikeb> donvella: same here
<donvella> spikeb: good shit
<spikeb> donvella: otherwise i wouldn't touch the beta with a ten foot pole
* spikeb is very risk adverse heh
<donvella> spikeb: id touch it with my own pole
<spikeb> haha
<donvella> haha
<donvella> i just gotta figure out how to bloody install my ati drivers
<donvella> one of you niggers should help a brutha out
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Lenny1729> hi, does anybody know what programs runs the scripts in /etc/networks/if-up.d???
<Lenny1729> ifconfig doesnt
<gnomefreak> donvella: how about not using that kind of language in here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<donvella> man i need a burger
<Sonderblade> is there a way to mount a disk image in ubuntu without being root?
<viper666> no
<viper666> u need to have root access
<tony14764> Anyone know how to fix choppy DVD playback?
<donvella> Do yourself all a favor and get The Speed Freak - Mechatronic.mp3
<donvella> hardcore fans only
<Sonderblade> viper666: thats stupid, i just want to mount an image in my own home directory, that shouldn't require root access
<J_element> what is " gcc "
<zcat[1] > Gnu C Compiler
<tech_> aint there anything like ctrl - alt - delete here in ubuntu? you see xine want quit :P
<donvella> tech_: you like windows?
<J_element> what can be used as a replacement
<bimberi> tony14764: enabling dma might help...
<viper666> u can implement ctrl+ald+del
<viper666> using Automatix
<zcat[1] > ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<bimberi> ubotu tell tony14764 about dma
<tony14764> bimberi, It is
<zcat[1] > !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<bimberi> tony14764: kk :|
<viper666> lol
<tech_> donvella: NO i hate windows i love ubuntu i were just wondering if there were any possible to quit xine cause it quit
<tech_> *exit
<Kamping_Kaiser> tech_, add xkill (forget its gui name) to your  pannel
<zcat[1] > alt-F2 and type killall -9 xine
<tony14764> bimberi, No one seems to know how to fix this. Do you play DVDs?
<tech_> Kamping_Kaiser: Thank you :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> tech_, np :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> its in gnome-pannel applets, dont remember the name though
<tech_> Kamping_Kaiser Xine still there :(
<tech_> Kamping_kaiser never mind :P
<bimberi> tony14764: no (not on PCs) sorry
<tony14764> bimberi, TO make it worse, I have a Mac G3
<Kamping_Kaiser> tech_, its called 'force quit' fwiw
<Kamping_Kaiser> grr
<gnomefreak> shoot he left
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<cf> Hi, I installed Flight 7 from the livecd into a vmware image. The main disk is sda and all the /dev/hdxn weren't created, and MAKEDEV hda doesn't create new devices. Any ideas ?
<LittleFae> Hello there people.
<Kamping_Kaiser> cf, did you set your VM to use scsi or ide emulation?
<cf> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm just using the player rather than the workstation version. I have the main disk as sda and I'm trying to mount an iso onto an ide cdrom
<Kamping_Kaiser> cf, i havent used VMware for ages, so i'm a bit at a loss. i can only give random sugestions :)
<LittleFae> I am in need of a little, hopefully minor, assistance with Ubuntu Hoary Hedgehog, and the nautilus file browser.  Namely, I don't want it to run every single time, I click on 'browse to' in an application, whilst I'm running under xfce.
<cf> Kamping_Kaiser: I've been trying random things too, so any advice is welcome
<cf> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. cool :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> checked you hvae your ide hd modules loaded?
<cf> I have just software updated
<cf> lsmod |grep ide ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> or check /etc/modules as well
<cf> ide_generic only
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi kbrooks
<kbrooks> How exactly does this "bittorent" thing work?
<cf> Kamping_Kaiser: /etc/modules has only comments
<LittleFae> Is there a simple way to ensure that, at the very least, this nautilus crap doesn't take over the desktop, then?
<spikeb> i believe the homepage has a faq
<Kamping_Kaiser> LittleFae, hum?
<kbrooks> ah, found it
<kbrooks> http://computer.howstuffworks.com/bittorrent.htm
<Kamping_Kaiser> kbrooks, are you being serious or jking?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> cf ok. just a minute
<J_element> !usplash
<ubotu> somebody said usplash was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<LittleFae> Well, I installed xfce, and, well, nautilus keeps screwing things up, whenever I try to work with xfce. :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> cf, load ide_disk and or ide_cd and cdrom
<Kamping_Kaiser> :( not sure.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought xfce used a differnt wm
<cafuego_> it doth
<LittleFae> :/
<cafuego_> mebbe it's missing the xf filemanager
<LittleFae> No, xffm is on there, as is rox.
<cafuego_> LittleFae: Is it set to be used as default?
<LittleFae> Thats what I'm trying to find out how to do. :p
<LittleFae> There isn't an option, like, anywhere for it
<cafuego_> check /etc/alternatives
* LittleFae checks
<spikeb> i tried out thunar (the new xfce file manager) and it seriously rocks
<mustard5> spikeb, yeah, its a very attractive alternative to the old file manager :)
<spikeb> mustard5: and rox
<spikeb> heh
<mustard5> spikeb, I can actually understand what I am doing with thunar
<spikeb> mustard5: nice
<mustard5> yeah, I just started using rox for my desktop icons yesterday
<mustard5> didn't realise you could use it that way
<LittleFae> Nor me
<LittleFae> How? :)
<mustard5> rox on xfce?
<LittleFae> yep
<mustard5> LittleFae, well you install rox-filer and type rox -p<somename>
<mason_> Gday, do you know if it matters to have your real monitor name in the xorg.conf ?
<mustard5> LittleFae, thats the basics..there is a more complex guide for making it start up when you log in
<cafuego_> mason_: It does not.
<mustard5> LittleFae, for example I type rox -p1
<mustard5> LittleFae, that starts my 'desktop' icons
<cf> Kamping_Kaiser: adding ide_disk didn't help, "cd dev; sudo MAKEDEV hda" doesn't produce any devices
<Kamping_Kaiser> cf, added ide_cd and cdrom?
<calmdown> im having trouble with Failed to fetch sudo apt-get
<mustard5> LittleFae, using rox, you won't be able to use the 'desktop menu' as that will exist underneath rox
<calmdown> i keep recvn this error Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<mason_> cafuego_: Ohh, well then.. back to trying to figure out why my nvidia drivers arent working, it X server fails then says "Found screens, none useable .. no screens found" ? when i change 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<Kamping_Kaiser> calmdown, try a different mirror
<mustard5> LittleFae, so no more right clicking on desktop for the menu
<calmdown> but if i use wget --noproxy http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found it downloads
<cafuego_> mason_: Did you install both the kernel and X drivers?
<LittleFae> Thats not a prob. :)
<mason_> cafuego_: yeah, i followed this tute http://wiki.serios.net/wiki/Ubuntu_NVIDIA_proprietary_display_driver_installation_using_NVIDIA's_installer
<cafuego_> mason_: Oh, you didn't use the packages? I can't help then.
<mustard5> LittleFae, I was a litte disappointed with that part at first, but I've gotten over it.  It's nice to have some icons on my desktop.  You can't create files on desktop either.  You basically drag them from a folder onto desktop
<mason_> cafuego_: Sorry, im just begun using ubuntu, 'i didnt use the packages?' the way i tried didnt work, do you know somewhere i can read up on how to install with packages
<mustard5> I'm curious how you would stop rox actually without just killing the process, so that I could switch it on and off easily
<mason_> 'ive
<LittleFae> Not something I mind, so long as I can avoid that gdm garbage
<calmdown> Kamping_Kaiser, I have tried diff mirrors, still same error
<cf> Kamping_Kaiser: ide-cd has a Unknown Symbol error. Perhaps this is an i686 kernel problem, I should try i386 too
<cf> cdrom doesn't help
<mustard5> LittleFae, I've been trying a few lightweight desktops lately.  Fluxbox, openbox, enlightenment
<LittleFae> I've, unfortunately, come to really hate gdm over the past month, hence my permanenet switch to xfce
<mustard5> LittleFae, blackbox I should say
<mustard5> LittleFae, hehe
<cafuego_> mason_: The nvidia stuff is all precompiled for use on Ubuntu. First step now is to get rid of whatever the nvidia installer pu on your system.
<Kamping_Kaiser> calmdown, can you pastebin your sources list thanks?
<LittleFae> Though I er, did try xpde, which was fun
<calmdown> Kamping_Kaiser, oh sure thing!
<cf> Kamping_Kaiser: urgh, should have used modprobe rather than insmod
<mustard5> LittleFae, yeah, xfce has been more of an experiment for me, as I'm actually using it on a debian etch install, not xubuntu (although I have xubuntu installed as well)
<cafuego_> mason_: Thn you want: 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx'
* spikeb has used xfce, rox desktop, ede, ude, and cde (speaking of alternative desktop environments)
<gnomefreak> what is the update-grub command? :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> calmdown, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> cf,  :S
<LittleFae> If I could get xubuntu to actually install, I would, and save myself so much hassle.
<bitotob> ubuntu cannot detect my DHCP server
<cf> <--- noobie
<siccness> Hey guys, I know this question has probably been asked a million times, but how do you get ati x-series cards to work on ubuntu (breezy badger)?
<gnomefreak> nm thats it
<bitotob> what should I do about this
<mason_> cafuego_: i installed "CC=gcc-3.4 sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8756-pkg2.run
<mustard5> gnomefreak, update-grub isnt it?
<metallitux> siccness, ati is a real pain on linux
<spikeb> LittleFae: you can use a text-mode install cd to do it
<cafuego_> mason_: Yes, evil. bad. naughty.
<siccness> metallitux, yeah, if only I had looked that up before purchasing the card.
<LittleFae> So I'm told, but the issue is with the drive, not the disk. :)
<mason_> cafuego_:  Yes, :D
<cafuego_> mason_: That may or may not have an uninstaller.
<spikeb> heh
<mustard5> LittleFae, I would recommend starting from a server install and building it up with a netinstall using apt-get
<mustard5> LittleFae, ah ok
<metallitux> which ubuntu are you running?
<mason_> cafuego_: how can i find out?
<siccness> 5.10 BB
<LittleFae> It doesn't read CD-RWs
<spikeb> hmm
<bitotob> ubuntu cannot detect my DHCP server so I cant connect the internet, anyone know how to fix this?
<spikeb> LittleFae: do you have an ubuntu cd somewhere that the drive can read?
<metallitux> siccness which card?
<mason_> bitotob: assign a ip address
<siccness> x1300 Pro
<mustard5> LittleFae, ah ok, so you going to burn on a different media ?
<LittleFae> Yes, Hory Hedghog
<cafuego_> mason_: try 'sh ./NV.....run --help' or somesuch
<calmdown> I posted my mirror list
<cafuego_> mason_: .. and rememebr to edit that wiki to tell people to not do what it suggests <heh>
<phoenix__> hey ppl, i'm using ubuntu and i need a cd burning program what and were should i get
<bitotob> ive done that but that doesn't work either....it only lets me asign the if say its a static ip but my isp relicenses my ip every 20 mins
<metallitux> siccness, go here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<calmdown> phoenix: its on their web site
<spikeb> LittleFae: does hoary have an option to install just the server?
<mustard5> phoenix__, well you could try gnomebaker or k3b (both via synaptic)
<mason_> cafuego_: Ahahha, Yes, Will do,
<LittleFae> Yep
<spikeb> LittleFae: then you _can_ install xubuntu
<phoenix__> so do i just go to ubuntu.com and search for burning software???
<mustard5> phoenix__, are you on windows?
<LittleFae> But it's all levels of hell, trying to get it to recognize my wif-fi card
<metallitux> Anyone wanna help me with an X problem?
<mustard5> metallitux, depends what it is :)
<metallitux> mustard5, on my gdm/kdm/xdm screen snd in anything that is not gnome or kde as a desktop, i cant get my screen size right
<mason_> cafuego_: --help doesnt give me a uninstall option
<siccness> metallitux, thanks mate, ill have to give it a try!
* cafuego_ doesn't know then
<metallitux> mustard5, the desktop is bigger than my monitor
<mason_> cafuego_: but does give me "  -A, --advanced-options
<mason_>       Print usage information for the common commandline options
<mason_>       as well as the advanced options, and then exit"
<J_element> any one familiar with this command
<J_element> gcc -shared -Wl,-soname,usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.o -o yourimage-splash.so
<mustard5> metallitux, hehe...sounds like a funky problem :)
<mustard5> metallitux, laptop or desktop machine?
<spikeb> LittleFae: i have two suggestions: order a shipit cd when they're ready for dapper, or get a new drive :)
<metallitux> mustard5, all i was trying to do was install xubuntu-desktop to replace gnome
<metallitux> mustard5, desktop
<LittleFae> Still waiting for my breezy cd :P
<mustard5> metallitux, so how did you go about that?
<spikeb> LittleFae: hahaha
<metallitux> mustard5, i did it through synaptic cause i was feeling lazy
<mason_> cafuego_: if i am to run 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx' will it uninstall the nvidia drivers?
<mustard5> metallitux, that should work though
<J_element> is there a graphical software that edits the USPLASH
<mustard5> metallitux, anything strange happen at that time?
<bitotob> Might as well ask again in case someone didn't see it. Ubuntu can't detect my dhcp server. What do I do about this?
<spikeb> shoot the server
<mustard5> bitotob, that sucks :)
<cafuego_> mason_: No, it will probably overwrite *some* of the existing files, which may or may not cause problems.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bitotob, if you give it an address by hand can ubuntu get out
<metallitux> mustard5, no, i even have an xubuntu splash
<mustard5> metallitux, so what have you done so far to attempt to fix it?
<bitotob> Kamping: no
<mason_> cafuego_: In that case, ill just continue to hit it :P
<lodravah> Hello, I'm having problems
<lodravah> http://theli.free.fr/packages/breezy/./Packages.gz
<metallitux> mustard5, i went through and checked xorg.conf, which i still think is at fault here
<metallitux> nvidia drivers dont allow me any way to fix the problem either
<lodravah> http://theli.free.fr/packages/breezy/./Packages.gz is a dead link in terminal
<Kamping_Kaiser> bitotob, first things - are you sure the cable is ok+plugged in?
<bitotob> Kamping: If I set the ip to static and put in the DNS, IP, ect it still does not work
<mustard5> metallitux, have you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<bitotob> its a dual boot
* LittleFae wonders if the next distro of Ubuntu will be out, by the time I get breezy? :D
<metallitux> mustard5, nope, been a long day and i forgot all about it
<bitotob> im using the windows on the same machine right now
<bilford> Hello.  I messed up my Ubuntu.  When I double click a folder icon, it opens up a window asking what to play
<Kamping_Kaiser> lodravah, where did you get tht link?
<mustard5> metallitux, best to shut gdm down first too
* spikeb giggles
<mustard5> metallitux, you know how to do that?
<bilford> Instead of opening Konqueror, it opens a small window asking to play the folder
<metallitux> mustard5, yeah
<lodravah> um.. think easylinux.com or something
<metallitux> do i want to be root?
<mustard5> metallitux, you might want to get a good command line IRC client too :)
<metallitux> got one
<metallitux> have irssi
<mustard5> metallitux, no..just log in as a user
<Kamping_Kaiser> lodravah, try http://theli.free.fr/packages/ and look
<mason_> cafuego_: on a side note, do you know how to use a 'path' in the explorer window, not those buttons of the foldernames?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it has a 'breezy_obselete' dir
<mustard5> metallitux, k..  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop in virtual terminal...cya in command line irssi ;)
<calmdown> i hate apt-get now
<spikeb> im sure apt-get hates you too
<Kamping_Kaiser> calmdown, :(
<profe> ola!!!!
<bitotob> Kamping: yes the cable is plugged in and the connection is working with windows xp
<gnomefreak> calmdown: use aptitude than ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser cuddles apt-get
<profe> are you english??
* spikeb gives apt a snack
<profe> capullo
<gnomefreak> profe: yes spanish is at #ubuntu-es
<lodravah> ok, the link works
<Kamping_Kaiser> bitotob, if you run "lspci |grep Eth" do you get anything?
<lodravah> what do I download from here?
<profe> please answer me
<cafuego_> profe: no
<bitotob> Kamping: I'm not sure what you mean?
<mustard5> profe, what are you asking?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bitotob, open a terminal and run that command (copy paste if you want)
<zukero> i'm having issues with synaptic, I use the same sources.list and proxy config than one of the other user of my network, but i can't download anything, nor refresh the list...
<calmdown> spikeb: oh apt-get does hate me now.
<LittleFae> Is the eth0 activated?
<cafuego_> mustard5: whether or not we're english
<zukero> using Dapper
<mason_> Does anyone know how to use a 'path' in the explorer window, not those buttons for each foldername?
<profe> this is an english page??
<mustard5> cafuego, ah ok
<calmdown> no hindu
<bitotob> Kampig: I have to reboot to linux to do that
<mustard5> cafuego, does being Australian count?
<LittleFae> No monsieur, c'est European
<mustard5> :)
<zukero> mason_ : ctrl+l
<profe> heyyyyyyyy
<cafuego_> this is not a page ;-)
<kbrooks> i want bittornado. how do i replace the gnome bittorent client with bittornado?
<LittleFae> Ah, bonne
<profe> what is this??
<cafuego_> mustard5: of course not
<spikeb> heh in #debian there used to be a command to give apt a scooby snack :)
<mustard5> profe, this is the ubuntu support channel
<cafuego_> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kbrooks, its in apt
<spikeb> yes
<kaning> anyone knows how i can get wxPython for dapper drake
<mason_> zukero: anyway to make it stay like that?
<profe> but is english??
<spikeb> cafuego :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> how to 'replace' i dont know
<mustard5> profe, yes this is english only..do you need another language?
<cafuego_> profe: The language used in here is english, yes.
<LittleFae> Yep, we're English.  Mixed in with geek-speak
<Kamping_Kaiser> try 'open with -> other application' then select bittornado, and 'always'
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-es is for spanish profe
<profe> oh!!! im spanish
<zukero> mason_ : heard so.. but seemed boring
<cafuego_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bilford> Anyone know how to restore the association for folders so when I double click a folder, it opens Konqueror instead of trying to play it?  I messed up the association somehwo
<spikeb> hmm
<master_> mustard5: this is metalliux
<mustard5> mason_, welcome back
<spikeb> apparently ubotu doesn't care about botsnacks
<mustard5> master_, welcome back
<kaning> does anyone know how i can get wxPython for dapper drake?
<profe> bye bye
<calmdown> hm
<mason_> zukero: Thanks anyway, this will prove usefull
<calmdown> kia, thanks for the tip
<kbrooks> Kamping_Kaiser: HIGHLIGHT ME
<LittleFae> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks littlefae :)
<calmdown> kam, thanks for the tip
<mason_> mustard5: ? me?
<calmdown> kampin, thanks for the tip
<calmdown> UGH
<mustard5> mason_, typo on autocomplete ;)
<LittleFae> You're welcome ubotu
<master_> mustard5: what was that command again?
<spikeb> ahhh
<spikeb> does it in a message
<mason_> :D
<mustard5> master_, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<calmdown> but i need someones working /etc/apt/sources.list  please
<master_> mustard5: i have that one
<mustard5> master_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kaning> does anyone know how i can get wxPython for dapper drake?
<LittleFae> Does ubotu do anything else, amusing perhaps?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell calmdown about sources
<kaning> does anyone know how i can get wxPython for dapper drake?
<mustard5> kaning, not me
<spikeb> it's in universe
<kaning> thank you mustard5 for the response
<kaning> spikeb did you mean universe for wxPython or was that for someone else
<kbrooks> how do i open the bittornado GUI
<mustard5> kaning, I think he means you
<cafuego_> LittleFae: ubotu can do many amusing things
<kaning> thanks
<mustard5> kaning, thats how I'm reading it anyway :)
<spikeb> kaning: that was for you
<spikeb> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<cafuego_> LittleFae: He's not meant for abuse on busy channels, though ;-)
<kbrooks> how do i open the bittornado GUI
<LittleFae> Where can I get one, cafuego_?
<spikeb> a botsnack?
<lucas> hi
<LittleFae> I love bots. :D
* spikeb gives LittleFae a botsnack
<cafuego_> LittleFae: sudo apt-get install blootbot
* LittleFae nibbles!
<mason_> Is anyone here looking for a aweosme xmms theme?!?
<mustard5> kbrooks, I'm wondering whether it autostarts when you click on the torrent file
<mason_> 'awesome
<spikeb> i'd settle for one that made xmms usable
<mustard5> kbrooks, I can't remember now
<lucas> what's the ubuntu way of running ssh-add during login ? I've set SSH_ASKPASS in .gnomerc, but ssh-agent is started after .gnomerc is parsed, so I can't start ssh-add in .gnomerc
<mustard5> kbrooks, I know when I start them in firefox, it shows me some options for what to use
<mason_> One of the only 2, on deviant art ;) http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/29516015/
* spikeb barfs
<mustard5> kbrooks, I'm not on ubuntu unfortunately atm
<LittleFae> I'd just settle for a decent mp3 player
<metallitux> mustard5, thanks, now in blackbox with exactly what i wanted!
<mustard5> metallitux, heh..well that was easy!
<spikeb> define decent mp3 player
<kbrooks> okay
<LittleFae> Well, AmaroK is the closest, so far.
* spikeb cringes
<LittleFae> I'm very much an iTunes person.
<mason_> iTunes had its moment
<spikeb> amarok is interesting from a features standpoint
<metallitux> mustard5, i really did miss something trivial.
<cafuego_> LittleFae: rhythmbox talks to iTunes shares.. ? :-)
<mustard5> metallitux, yeah?
<LittleFae> I like my library to be listed and kept organised and neat.  Drag-n-Drop playlists, quick-burning, podcasts. ...
<LittleFae> In short: iTunes for Linux would be perfect. :D
<mason_> ^ second that
<siccness> i still cant get damn ati to work
<spikeb> what you described is rhythmbox
<kaning> i have tried and i still use rythmbox and banshee
<spikeb> heh
<LittleFae> Doesn't play protected AAC music though. :p
<LittleFae> And I have shed-loads
<spikeb> nothing does aside from itunes
<mustard5> siccness, you tried looking over the ubuntuforums for someone with the same card?
<LittleFae> Hence my desire for iTunes/Linux. :D
<siccness> yea
<spikeb> LittleFae: break the protection :)
* LittleFae gasps!
<siccness> ive been over about 10 forums
<cafuego_> LittleFae: It does, you just need to remove Apple's DRM.
<mustard5> siccness, how did others fair?
* LittleFae double-gasps!
<siccness> all point me to the same thread
<spikeb> cafuego_:  that is no longer a protected AAC file :P
<mustard5> siccness, got link?
<siccness> sure do
<mustard5> siccness, what model is it again?
<siccness> hang on a sec
<spikeb> LittleFae: that is what i do (or did, until itunes 6 came out)
<siccness> x1300 pro
<mustard5> siccness, k
<cafuego_> spikeb: Correct. But due to DMCA it will never play those.
<josh0001> When do you guys think XGL will be finished and implemented on a stable build into ubuntu?
<siccness> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mustard5> siccness, k
<cafuego_> josh0001: mid-2007, no sooner.
<spikeb> cafuego banshee could with a proprietary plugin :)
<siccness> and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<kaning> i dont think xgl will be put in there
<kaning> i think it will always be an optional thing
<calmdown> kamping, thanks for the url, still no luck
<spikeb> i think it will be in edgy
<josh0001> kaning,  it will help windows users switch, big time!
<mustard5> siccness, can you pastebin any relevant errors from your Xorg.0.log?
<LittleFae> I've a damned difficult Q for you all. :D
<spikeb> and it might be a disaster and yanked out from edgy+1
<LittleFae> How can I play MIDI in Ubuntu? :)
<siccness> nope, cuz i cant get into it
<spikeb> LittleFae: btw, there is a way to buy music from itunes store on linux. but it does NOT apply DRM to the completed files.
<kaning> timidity does midis well Littlefae
<kbrooks> LittleFae: install easyubunu
<mustard5> siccness, hmmm..you got a usb drive?
<siccness> nah
<LittleFae> Easyubunu? o.o
<mustard5> siccness, bummer
<siccness> see, what happens is it crashes on boot
<metallitux> mustard5, give him damn small linux
<spikeb> DSL rocks
<siccness> and drops me on command line
<kbrooks> LittleFae: er, nm
<mason_> Well, um.. this is quite embarrasing, where to i extract the xmms theme to? *dont-hit-me-shrug*
<spikeb> LittleFae: just install a midi player :)
<metallitux> siccness, did you backup your xorg.conf?
<mustard5> siccness, k..so does it work with 'vesa' drivers?
<cafuego_> LittleFae: install a midi player, double-click the file
<siccness> sure did, metallitux.
<siccness> vesa drivers?
<kaning> i came across the quote i'm sure you'll find it interesting
<kaning> All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident.
<mustard5> siccness, when you get to command line do this command  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<metallitux> siccness, whats the name of your backup and where did you put it?
<mustard5> siccness, then choose the 'vesa' drivers..when prompted to choose drivers
<kbrooks> OK
<siccness> like everytime i try to type one of the commands, it either says "Package not installed" "Latest installed"
<spikeb> LittleFae: did you have any interest in continuing to buy things from the itunes music store, using linux?
<kbrooks> How do I share a ISO w/ bittorrent?
<mustard5> siccness, sounds like your install has completed then if you don't have xorg
<mustard5> siccness, hasn't completed I meant to say
<siccness> hmm
<mustard5> siccness, just try that command and tell me what it says if you can
<siccness> ill try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mustard5> siccness, k
<siccness> i gotta reboot (cuz it's dual boot) :)
<mustard5> siccness, wait
<siccness> okies
<mustard5> siccness, are you online when you drop to command line?
<siccness> Nope
<mustard5> siccness, what type of connection?
<kbrooks> How do I share a ISO w/ bittorrent?
<kbrooks> How do I share a ISO w/ bittorrent?
<siccness> Broadband but requires login program to connect
<mason_> repetition = rape
<kbrooks> mason_: ..
<josh0001> kbrooks,  you need to make the torrent file yourself using azureus for example, then register it on a tracker.
<mason_> :P
<mason_> kbrooks: sorry i dont know
<kbrooks> josh0001: uh...
<mustard5> siccness, ah ok bummer...ok..well do the reconfigure thing..choose defaults for all the questions you don't know the answers to..and when it comes to drivers, choose the 'vesa' drivers
<siccness> ok, thanks mate
<siccness> back soon
<bitotob> Is 512MB a small amount for a swap space?
* mustard5 thinks I should have mentioned how to start xserver...
<mustard5> bitotob, how much RAM do you have?
<LittleFae> Mine is, er, massive. o.x
<LittleFae> <--- 1gb swap
<cafuego_> bitotob: Nah, that's average.
<RayFredPip> hello,what is cyclone which I found in Syn
* mustard5 goes to watch television for a bit....
<chamo> hello
<cafuego_> bitotob: You don't want to overdo it, waiting for 1GB of swap to fill up whilst crashing gets very tedious
<Nihil_85> hi! can aybody tell my if it's better an Intel Pentium D 930 or a 830?The first one is a dual core with separate cores and 2x2mb of cache, the second one has the cores on the same silicius and 2mb shared.
<cafuego_> Yay, terry's on
<LittleFae> Well, i figured, less RAM, more swap. :o
<RayFredPip> hello,what is cyclone which I found in Syn?
<cafuego_> !info cyclone
<LittleFae> Since I have, only, about 64MB ram max, I needed more swap. :S
<cafuego_> LittleFae: _slow_
<kaning> does anyone have gaim 2 running on drake?
<RayFredPip> cafuego, cyclone - tornado screen saver
<RayFredPip> cafuego, right ?
<RayFredPip> !info cyclone
<spikeb> Nihil_85: they both suck heh
<cafuego_> 's not in breezy
<cafuego_> Nihil_85: Shiny amd64 X2!
<LittleFae> Also have resierfs on all other disks too, since I was told its better for laptops
<cafuego_> LittleFae: you were told by a liar
<LittleFae> Oh
<RayFredPip> cafuego, oh? but I typed man cyclone ,there is a doc
<kbrooks> cafuego: and you mean?
<valehru> lo
<cafuego_> kbrooks: reiser is not "better for laptops"
<Nihil_85> cafuego, spikeb: Intel doesn't suck and it's heavily cheaper that AMD
<valehru> how can I get an application to startup on boot?
<RayFredPip> anyone who knows cyclone ?
<cafuego_> Nihil_85: Not where I live, by a country mile.
<spikeb> Nihil_85: i did not say intel sucked. i said both of the processors mentioned sucked (and they do)
<LittleFae> Well, thats what I was told to do, to make Ubuntu run fast on my 333Mhz
<kbrooks> cafuego: what FS is "better" for laptops?
<kbrooks> LittleFae: told by who?
<kbrooks> LittleFae: what site? link
<cafuego_> kbrooks:ext2, which has no journaling and thus allows disks to spin down
<LittleFae> A friend pointed me to the reiserFS site, so I read the good stuff ther.
<kbrooks> LittleFae: OK, I'll look
<LittleFae> www.reiserfs.org
<Nihil_85> cafuego: here in Italy, there's a great difference in price between Intel and AMD
<cafuego_> Nihil_85: Here in Australia as well. AMD is a *lot* cheaper.
<bilford> I just installed Ubuntu today, after someone took control of my computer with Windows
<Nihil_85> spikeb: so wich is a processor that doesn't suck?
<valehru> is there a graphical gnome utility that can add delete programs from when a user logs into X Windows, i.e. start up gaim when the user logs in automatically?
<spikeb> Nihil_85: if you want a good dual core processor, then you want core duo or core 2 duo
<bilford> Windows Remote ASsistance feature was a disaster waiting to happen
<valehru> Nihil85, AMD 64 is pretty good
<LittleFae> Here's the quote from that site: ReiserFS has fast journaling, which means that you don't spend your life waiting for fsck every time your laptop battery dies, or the UPS for your mission critical server gets its batteries disconnected accidentally by the UPS company's service crew, or your kernel was not as ready for prime time as you hoped, or the silly thing decides you mounted it too many times today.
<spikeb> he wants dual core, and intel's dual core's spank at the moment
<selinium> Seveas: Have you got a deb for skype dapper?
<spikeb> heh
<Nihil_85> spikeb: Pentium D is dual core
<kbrooks> LittleFae: did you missell? http://www.reiserfs.org/
<cafuego_> selinium: Just install the breezy deb
<spikeb> Nihil_85: i know this. the pentium D also sucks hard.
<LittleFae> I guessed, and incorrectly
<spikeb> Nihil_85: core duo is the product name.
<Nihil_85> valehru: I know that a lot of people like AMD, but it's too much expensive
<kbrooks> LittleFae: fast journalling does not make ubuntu "faster"
<LittleFae> Didn't say it did.
<gnomefreak> did anyone else get the boot splash symlink method to work for them and how i made the symlink and updated grub rebooted and nothing
<selinium> cafuego_ ok, you logged in twice? :)
<LittleFae> I said it claimed to be better for laptops
<valehru> not for me in China....its like electronic geek paradise
<cafuego_> selinium: yeh, office & living room
<kbrooks> LittleFae: it isnt
<kbrooks> guys talking AMD vs intel: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Nihil_85> spikeb: core duo is only for Mac... the 64bit dual core of Intel is named Pentium D
<kbrooks> guys talking AMD vs intel: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<LittleFae> So you said :)  I dunno, can't tell, and am at a loss
<cafuego_> LittleFae: The thing with advice from people about their own product.. ;-)
<cafuego_> LittleFae: That said, if you've already got installed, go with it.
<spikeb> Nihil_85: no, it is NOT only for mac, and 64bitness is irrelevent
<valehru> anyhow....is there a gui that can add startup services in ubuntu?
<valehru> cant see it in the menus
<Nihil_85> valehru: better to live in a free country and pay a lot for electronic stuff, than to live in a regime :D
<kbrooks> valehru: bum, yes
<spikeb> Nihil_85: the pentium product line is dead (and good riddance)
<valehru> thx
<LittleFae> Er, Pentium D isn't 64-bit, at least not completely.
<cafuego_> Nihil_85: Pleas ekeep politice off the channel, thanks.
<cafuego_> politics too
<LittleFae> If it is, it suffers the same flaws as it's original predecessor. :D
<kbrooks> guys talking "politics": #ubuntu-offtopic please
<valehru> kbrooks, bum?
<Nihil_85> spikeb: so here in italy there's not this core duo. THey sell only pentium D. Why?
<valehru> is that the app?
<kbrooks> valehru: its on the ubuntu forums
<valehru> can't see it in the synaptic manager
<spikeb> Nihil_85: probably demand, the core duo isn't very popular yet
<LittleFae> Pentium-D /is/ dual coare, different name.
<kbrooks> valehru: search google "bootup manager site:ubuntuforums.org"
<LittleFae> *core
<valehru> doh...thx
<cafuego_> LittleFae: diffeernt internal arch, no?
<spikeb> core duo is the name of a product.
<LittleFae> Apple want to distance themself from PC's, but their chips are also the same as intel pentium-d chips
<siccness> :(
<Nihil_85> spikeb: so i can choose from: Pentium D, Amd 64 and Amd64 X2. what should i choose? You must consider that AMD costs 20%more than Intel
<siccness> Still no luck
<cafuego_> LittleFae: no, Intel itself dropped he name "pentium".
<spikeb> LittleFae: wrong. pentium D is not core duo. core duo is a product name, not a tech spec
<kbrooks> valehru: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=75
<spikeb> Nihil_85: probably the amd64 x2, unless money matters a lot
<spikeb> dual core = tech spec core duo = product name
<LittleFae> Intel's site claims that Pentium-D is a dual Core pentium.  Duo-Core Apple, has the same internal workings as a dual Pentium.  Make your own determination
<spikeb> pentium D = dual core P4, core duo = dual core pentium M based
<spikeb> LittleFae: it does not.
<cafuego_> Nihil_85: Keep in mind that a 2.2GHz amd64 is probably as fast (if not faster than) a Pentium D 2.8GHz
<siccness> Opteron ftw!
<Nihil_85> cafuego: i will trust you
<cafuego_> Nihil_85: So you can't compare on equal speed = equal price
<kbrooks> ummm
<kbrooks> guys talking pentimum/amd: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<LittleFae> All academic to me, anyway, since I use an iBook G3, and a Powermac Dal-G5.
<kbrooks> grrr
<cafuego_> Nihil_85: Don't, maybe read up a bit more, check some benchmarks.
<spikeb> haha
* cafuego_ sets fire to kbrooks 
<Nihil_85> spikeb: you can't use a pentium M (mobile, like centrino) in a desktop machine, i think
<mustard5> siccness, ?
<Nihil_85> pentium M is good for those little mac
<siccness> No luck :|
<siccness> Reconfigured it, but still wouldn't work
<mustard5> siccness, what happened?
<kbrooks> cafuego_: this subject is NOT on topic'
<mustard5> siccness, what did it do?
<spikeb> i want to respond, damn it
<spikeb> but, i can't. :)
<siccness> Same thing originally, tried to get into linux gui
<cafuego_> kbrooks: correct
<mustard5> siccness, error messages?
<siccness> but smacked me back into commandline because of x error: no screen found
<mustard5> siccness, no screen found hey hmmm
<siccness> yeah im puzzled man
<Nihil_85> spikeb: that was only what i thought, maybe not what's true
<mustard5> siccness, so that was definitely with 'vesa'?
<LittleFae> I assume you could see this message on a screen? :)
<siccness> no questions came up with vesa
<spikeb> hgehe
<LittleFae> Not using, say, a wide-carriage printer? :)
<mustard5> siccness, ah ok..well you must have missed it then..
<siccness> Nah
<cafuego_> Nihil_85: Have a look at tomshardware, see if you can find some stats.
<siccness> I did it twice
<mustard5> siccness, its in the part where you choose the driver
<siccness> because I didn't see it the first time
<Nihil_85> cafuego, thanks
<mustard5> siccness, what driver did you choose then?
<LittleFae> I control my Ubuntu box via remote from my mobile phone, for giggles, thats like running on a printer.
<siccness> None, no question related to drivers appeared.
<valehru> gah...My repos are all screwed up...i keep getting errors when I start up synaptic..
<valehru> has anyone got a sample repo file I could use?
<mustard5> siccness, that doesnt make sense really
<siccness> You're telling me :)
<mustard5> siccness, I've used it hundreds of times and its always there :)
<siccness> I can swear on my life, heh
<siccness> My other option is to try another distro (UGH!)
<LittleFae> doesn't xorgcfg help?
<LittleFae> Did it on my brothers machine, and BAM, worked fine
<anto9us> ubotu tell valehru about easysource
<mustard5> siccness, ok..well thats how to get around the problem for now, so I guess you are out of options soz
<mustard5> siccness, I'm heading back to the tv..good luck with it
<LittleFae> That was under.. er.. Mandriva, but I think all Linuxes use x
<siccness> mustard5, yeah, it's all good. Thanks mate
<siccness> Much appreciated for your help.
<mustard5> siccness, np
<kbrooks> siccness:
<siccness> yeah mate?
<kbrooks> siccness: use vesa
<kbrooks> siccness: edit your xorg.conf
<kbrooks> LittleFae: all GUI based linux distributions do use X :-)
<spikeb> how well are the intel mac minis and imacs supported?
<kbrooks> LittleFae: it's the standard
<siccness> kbrooks, so i do vi xorg.conf find drivers somewhere and replaced whatevers there with the word 'vesa'
<siccness> ?
<cafuego_> spikeb: All hardware in the ppc macmini works these days
<cafuego_> spikeb: Dunno about the intel ones
<spikeb> cafuego_:  i know the ppc ones are fine, i have one :)
* cafuego_ has one too
<kbrooks> siccness: Driver "..." in device section
<cafuego_> Though not running Ubuntu anymore
<spikeb> cafuego_:  interested in the info about the intel ones because i want one :)
<siccness> ah ok
<siccness> kbrooks, just one small and possibly stupid question
<LittleFae> Dual booting is a hassle
<siccness> how do i save and quit the file?
* spikeb doesn't dual boot
<LittleFae> Yaboot messed up my mac, twice
<kbrooks> siccness: device section is obviously marked
<muszek> hi
<siccness> Yeah, I should find the driver bit easy
<siccness> but if I use the vi editor
<muszek> quick and lame question: is there any command that could tell me what distro and which version I'm running?
<siccness> i thought the command was just :wq
<spikeb> siccness: hit esc, then type :zz
<siccness> thanks mate
<cafuego_> :x :wq :ZZ
<kbrooks> :-)
<Nihil_85> spikeb: http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/04/24/dual_core_intel_processors_for_low/page3.html <--- here you can see that core duo's not available on desktop systems.
<Nihil_85> i was in right :D
<spikeb> Nihil_85: the core 2 duo will be though :)
<BoAn> hai
<muszek> could someone please answer my question?
<spikeb> Nihil_85: and you can get a core duo desktop motherboard, or at least a pentium M one. i've seen em
<spikeb> heh
<cafuego_> muszek: 'lsb-release -a'
<cafuego_> muszek: .. on supported distros.
<Nihil_85> spikeb: tomshardware tell the contrary
<muszek> cafuego_: thanks :)
<Nihil_85> i don't know what to think
<cafuego_> ubotu: stupid trick
* ubotu tosses RANDNICK in the air and juggles madly
<RandolphCarter> it's borked :)
<spikeb> Nihil_85: http://www.hothardware.com/viewarticle.aspx?articleid=811&cid=3
<spikeb> Nihil_85: and http://system76.com/product_info.php/cPath/2/products_id/155?osCsid=a96f542ad94b3ee6a5eb5add0b84d391
<spikeb> heh
<muszek> cafuego_: I can see that... works (when I changed "-" to "_") on my ubuntu box, but doesn't on my CentOS box
<Tygger-Bob> Ok.. how the heck do you change the hostname in Ubuntu without bunging everthing up?
<cafuego_> muszek: The latter is not a "supported distro" then ;-)
<RandolphCarter> Tygger-Bob: probably best to change the hostname from single-user mode, and change the line in /etc/hsots
<RandolphCarter> */etc/hosts
<muszek> :)
<cafuego_> muszek: As an alterntive, soemtimes /etc/motd or /etc/issue can contain info too
<vineeth> Tygger-Bob:i think its /etc/hostname
<mustard5> kbrooks, bah..I should have thought of just editing the file myself...It just dawned on me while I was watching TV that sicciness could have done that
<mustard5> kbrooks, glad you advised it :)
<Tygger-Bob> yeah. it's changed in both places..
<Tygger-Bob> I'll reboot and see if it takes effect.
<vineeth> Tygger-Bob:/etc/hosts is used for name resol isn't it ?
<Tygger-Bob> brb
<muszek> cafuego_: /etc/issue had that info, thanks a lot
<Seveas> selinium, not yet
<Tygger-Bob> yep. new hostname is in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Tygger-Bob> brb
* mustard5 goes back to tv
<selinium> Seveas: ok, no problem! Is there anyway you could show me how to do one, so i can get involved?
<valehru> kbrooks, bum doesnt allow me to add an application to the startup of gnome
<Seveas> selinium, in the case of skype it's quite hackish...
<Seveas> (although better than nxclient, which involves hexediting of binaries...)
<valehru> say for eg, x-chat initiates on startup
<RandolphCarter> valehru: System Preferences->Sessions does that
<siccness> sweet, vesa drivers worked ;)
<siccness> thanks everyone, now to get the net working :)
<Tyggerbob> Thanks all. got it.. I hadn't rebooted to have it take full affect
<selinium> Seveas: OOOooh! :)  I have tried out openwengo. it seems to be a good alternative, once you remove all the dlls that come packed with it..
<valehru> RandolphCarter, DOH....thx
<RandolphCarter> valehru: np's :)
<mason_> where can i grab some codecs for totem?
<valehru> In synaptic when I try and install azureus I get the following error:  azureus:
<valehru> Package azureus has no available version, but exists in the database.
<calmdown> i like vlc
<valehru> any help?
<bimberi> !azureus
<ubotu> rumour has it, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<pettson_> hi everybody
<stylus> hello pettson_. ;)
<hastesaver> how do I get my "xmodmap .xmodmaprc" to be automatically loaded?
<pettson_> whats up
<valehru> bimberi, i know what azareus is....Im just getting errors when I try and install it from synaptic
<bimberi> valehru: have you looked at that HowTo (ubotu's post)?
<scotty_> Hi guys - I've just reinstalled with Dapper Flight 7, and now if I enable the second head of my nvidia dual screen configuration, X crashes on startup... Any ideas?
<scotty_> (It works fine with 1 head, using the "nvidia" driver)
<scotty_> And the config worked fine with kubuntu 5.10
* scotty_ scratches his head
<mason_> cafuego_: Im assuming i have to exit X server to reinstall / update / installover those nvidia drivers?
<valehru> bimberi, whoops...it installs differently here than with fedora...thx
<cafuego_> mason_: Not really, just install the packages and check that X uses nviidia and not nv
<bimberi> valehru: np :)
<mason_> cafuego_: do i need to 'modprobe nvidia'
<cafuego_> mason_: The nvidia kernel module oughg to autoload
<mason_> cafuego_: um, what? it will auto load?
<cafuego_> yes
<mason_> cafuego_: well then, thank you a lot, no doubt you will see me back here again if it works :P
<carlospc> Hello, there is any official backport of 2.6.15 for breezy?
<carlospc> I've too many problems with intel chipsets (945)
<gnomefreak> carlospc: 2.6.15 is not breezy
<carlospc> i've looked in breezy, breezy-updates and breezy-backports
<gnomefreak> and if you mean can you add backports if you running 2.6.15 no not yet
<leroi> hi all
<leroi> :d
<gnomefreak> carlospc: are you trying to get the 2.6.15 kernel from backports?
<Tyggerbob> the information I'm finding through google says that mplayer is in multiverse, but it's not in MY multiverse for dapper.
<carlospc> well... i was just looking if there was there... or if is exist
<Tyggerbob> anyone have any ideas
<cafuego_> carlospc: Thing is, 2.6.15 likes newer versions of udev than breezy has.
<cafuego_> !info mplayer dapper
<ubotu> mplayer: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu6 (dapper), Packaged size: 3264 kB, Installed size: 7912 kB
<gnomefreak> carlospc: no you cant have 2.6.15 kernel on breezy its a dapper kernel (im sure its possible but not a great idea IMHO)
<cafuego_> Tyggerbob: It is in everyone else's
<carlospc> mmm, i supose
<wizzlefish> whenever I close the lid of my laptop, it ususally locks the screen and when I open it back up it gives me a prompt for a password, but recently, whenever I open it up it's just simply a black screen. Why does this happen?
<carlospc> but i need support for 945 chipset
<gnomefreak> Tyggerbob: make sure you have multiverse enabled not the backport multiverse
<cafuego_> carlospc: Of course, ou _could_ just go to dapper.
<zukero> how can i share an internet connection between two ubuntu  systems?
<Tyggerbob> Ahhh.. that would probably be my problem, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ;)
<beanz> Anyone good with compile problems?
<carlospc> well, i'm talking in a change that would affect a ubuntu derivate
<leroi> hi
<leroi> i just installed ubuntu
<gnomefreak> beanz: if you paste your errors to pastebin we can take a look at it and let you know
<leroi> but i cannot play mp3 or dvd
<leroi> anyone could help
<leroi> :s
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell leroi about restricted
<carlospc> anyones knows how to improve the support of 945 chipset without changing the kernel?
<Warbo> leroi: That is because their codecs are not strictly free. You need universe and multiverse (at least)
<cafuego_> carlospc: There is no other way
<Tyggerbob> gnomefreak, Yup. that was it. Thanks
<beanz> thanks gnomefreak, it's only a single line, I need to find out how to tell ld where a library is (/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltspread)
<gnomefreak> Tyggerbob: yw
<carlospc> thanks cafuego_, i just wanted to be shure :D
<Warbo> beanz: /etc/ld.conf then sudo ldconfig I think
<carlospc> shure = sure
<blab|patrick> hi
<blab|patrick> i tried the new dapper desktop cd but it never boots up the gdm
<blab|patrick> i hear the start sound and then the loading symbol
<beanz> Warbo:  I added /usr/local/lib/spread and ran ldconfig, but it didnt work.
<blab|patrick> in console it says its starting system message bus dbus
<blab|patrick> does smone have an idea what might the issue?
<blab|patrick> wrong bios settings?!
<Warbo> beanz: That usually works for me, but I think there is an environment variable you can echo to make sure it is there, but I forget what it is
<Tyggerbob> is libggi2 installable for you guys?
<patrick_king> hello, i no this ant ubuntu. but does any one know how to add a user login bit on a .php page
<cafuego_> patrick_king: Try #php,  they will know.
<patrick_king> arh cheers
<blab|patrick> btw whats a "dbus"?
<deep> python is hard, just so you know.
<spikeb> python? hard?
<cafuego_> blab|patrick: A dbus is a way or the kernel and various processes to all talk to eachother un a unified way.
<cafuego_> spikeb: whitespace dependency is poo
<Sir_Fawnpug> You know I've got to wonder why I'm in two linux channels, am fairly comfortable with UNIX, but am still using windows.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Haha
<Seveas> Sir_Fawnpug, just ditch windows and come to the light side 
<spikeb> Sir_Fawnpug: you're definitely confused.
<beanz> Warbo:  but how do I know exactly what ld is looking for? how do I know what to put in that directory?
* cafuego_ sets fire to Sir_Fawnpug 
<spikeb> cafuego_: i've been learning python, i'd have to say it's the opposite of hard :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> spikeb, seveas, well the weird thing is I ran gentoo for a year and a half without touching windows.
<cafuego_> light side! light side! burn!
<blab|patrick> cafuego: well than its perfectly normal that dapper desktop cd wont bood further
<spikeb> Sir_Fawnpug: how'd you manage to get back to windows then?
<blab|patrick> what are common reasons that it fails loading?
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'm not sure how it became my main operating system again but I think it had to do with iTunes and me not having a mac.
<kurei> hi, how do i update the my ubuntu that i already have installed a newer version of java?
<blab|patrick> boot, sry ;)
<Seveas> Sir_Fawnpug, that's normal. Gentoo uses too much time compiling to ever get to do anything else
<cafuego_> blab|patrick: Unsupported/brokehardware, bugs
<Warbo> beanz: The program requires a specific library, and ldconfig tells the system where it can find it's libraries. It is the program's dependency, not ld's so ld is not bothered if it can't find it
<_jason> kurei: what version of java do you have now and how did you install it before?
<blab|patrick> cafuego: :/
<Sir_Fawnpug> Seveas, well actually I like gentoo, believe it or not. I like ubuntu too, of course, that's what I run on my laptop.
<blab|patrick> wifi sticks?
<zukero> how can i share an internet connection between two ubuntu systems? that is, use one of them as a gateway for the other
<Seveas> zukero, install firestarter on the gateway
<Sir_Fawnpug> Seveas, I always kept a win32 partition around because I have some teachers at my school who go completely whacko if there's any indication you did a project in anything other than windows.
<Seveas> and tick the "share internet connection" box
<zukero> okay
<Seveas> Sir_Fawnpug, heh 
<kurei> _jason, im currently running 1.4.2. I just installed jdk1.5.0 by executing the .bin i downloaded manually
<Seveas> I tend to give teachers hell if they make course material available only in MS office formats
<cafuego_> kurei: D'oh. Undo.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Severas, I'm serious, this guy nearly failed one of his students for having \n newlines in his sourcecode.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Instead of crlf.
<cafuego_> kurei: sudo apt-get install java-package; fakeroot make-jpkg ./jdk1.5.0.bin
<kurei> cafuego, how do i undo?
<Sir_Fawnpug> err, something tells me I should use tab.
<Seveas> Sir_Fawnpug, ewwwww
<Sir_Fawnpug> Seveas, yeah, and I have this guy for my last two CS classes.
<cafuego_> kurei: Don't undo, just install over the top.
<Sir_Fawnpug> He and I are going to get into it, I know it.
<Seveas> Sir_Fawnpug, remember, always run unix2dos over your sources 
<kurei> ok...
<cafuego_> kurei: (the lack of undo is why you never install such downloads that way)
<_jason> ubotu: tell kurei about java
<Sir_Fawnpug> Seveas, well it's going to be interesting when I use mono instead of .net for my projects.
<Seveas> hehe
* gnomefreak was thinking \n was used in alot (if not most) lang.
<kurei> cafuego, u mean to say there is no such thing as uninstall here in ubuntu?
<Sir_Fawnpug> gnomefreak, by \n I meant LF, as opposed to "\r\n" for line endings.
<_jason> kurei: what ubotu just sent you is what cafuego said but it won't scroll off your screen, also /msg ubotu javadebs   , for already-made java .debs you can use
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<cafuego_> Sir_Fawnpug: If the teachers abhor FOSS< just submit f-spot as your own work <heh>
<Warbo> Sir_Fawnpug:  Just make sure you use gtk intefaces!
* spikeb chokes on his soda
<cafuego_> kurei: There is, but not for unpackages software, which is what that .bin is.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Warbo, gtk? GTK has a windows port, I should use ncurses.
<xpc> !hu
<spikeb> LOL
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu.hu
<Sir_Fawnpug> Haha
<spikeb> Sir_Fawnpug: brilliant!
<kurei> cafuego, oh... thank you for the info
<Seveas> !hu =~ s/.hu/-hu/
<ubotu> OK, Seveas
<kurei> cafuego, so now i have garbage installed in my machine
<xpc> Seveas, /ehois xpc
<xpc> whois
<_doctormo> hello
<xpc> csumi
<_doctormo> what is the auto config tool for Xorg?
<cafuego_> kurei: Yes, but installing the deb you create with make-jpkg over the top should srt that out.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Anyway I don't exclusively use windows actually, I have gentoo set up on my sparc machine.
<Warbo> _doctormo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sir_Fawnpug> And I SSH into it alot of times and do my programming on there.
<_doctormo> thanks Warbo
<Warbo> Sir_Fawnpug: Why not use windows on the sparc? Oh yeah...
<cafuego_> Warbo: HURD!
<kurei> cafuego, i assume its safe to simply delete the current java directory... such a mess it was even installed in the desktop
<Sir_Fawnpug> Warbo, well actually with reactos and somebody as insane as I am...
<cafuego_> kurei: Oh yeah, that works too
<Warbo> cafuego_: What architectures does HURD work on at the moment? Debian HURD only has x86
<blab|patrick> that dbus problem? should i wait for a next beta and see if there are changes?
<cafuego_> Warbo: "work" ? None. "boot" ? x86
* cafuego_ may or may not b a hurd troll
<Warbo> cafuego_: lol. I actually like microkernels though (but I don't like x86 :()
<Seveas> /kick cafuego DIE HURD TROLL DIE
<Sir_Fawnpug> cafuego_, it's too easy to troll HURD.
<Sir_Fawnpug> I wonder if it'll ever replace linux as the kernel.
<phoenix__> hey ppl i'm new to ubuntu is there any guides that i can use???
<spikeb> Sir_Fawnpug: no.
<cafuego_> Sir_Fawnpug: Define "ever" ;-)
<Sir_Fawnpug> cafuego_, hey, it can happen.
<spikeb> no
<Seveas> Sir_Fawnpug, sure, and bush could grow a brain...
<cafuego_> phoenix__: A good start is the Help menu on the top menubar.
<spikeb> the project has gone on so long, and has such a stigma attached to it, they will NOT be able to ever get enough developers
<Sir_Fawnpug> Seveas, that, unfortunately, is a problem that is NP-Complete.
<Seveas> heh 
<cafuego_> Seveas: Yes, but they'd never be able to fit it in his head ;-)
<Warbo> Sir_Fawnpug: Linux Format did a timeline of the future of Linux. In about 50 years all of the millions of Linux distros will be bought my micro$oft and HURD will be the the only free system, but it is not quite finished
<Seveas> (for chuckles: /msg ubugtu bush)
<Sir_Fawnpug> spikeb, if you think about it linux started out as a very small project; it may have not even reached fruition if ast didn't get into that flamewar with torvalds.
<spikeb> Sir_Fawnpug: hurd was a small project before linux was even dreamed of
<spikeb> Sir_Fawnpug: and it STILL IS
<_doctormo> yay all working :-)
<Seveas> Sir_Fawnpug, ast's ego is too big
<Sir_Fawnpug> spikeb, well how many people are qualified to write a kernel.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Seveas, well technically so is stallman's.
<spikeb> Sir_Fawnpug: apparently a great number, looking at all the contributors to linux and the bsd kernels
<hastesaver> Sir_Fawnpug, there are tougher things than NP-complete, you know... Problems in NP are actually pretty easy on the grand scale :)
<Warbo> spikeb: That's because many people don't see the point in HURD now that we have Linux
<cafuego_> ubotu: stupid trick
* ubotu tosses oaimage in the air and juggles madly
<Seveas> heh, stallman has an ego the size of a planet...
<spikeb> Warbo: they didnt see the point of the hurd for the years before linux existed either
<Sir_Fawnpug> I really wouldn't mind meeting either though
* cafuego_ declines to comment on Stallman
<Seveas> Sir_Fawnpug, only esr can beat rms with ego-games 
<Sir_Fawnpug> spikeb, a monolithic kernel is easier to write than a microkernel though.
<cafuego_> Seveas: .. or shoot him.
<Warbo> spikeb: I find it kind of strange that GNU tried to replace UNIX, but they started out with compression algorithms, text editors and such
<spikeb> stallman is a great advocate. he should be kept far, far, far away from developers though
<Sir_Fawnpug> Even though supposedly the microkernel is the future.
<spikeb> Warbo: they were replacing each bit of the UNIX system they used
<Seveas> cafuego, http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond
<cafuego_> Seveas: ino
<Sir_Fawnpug> Warbo, well if you think about it the trival tools were a good start.
<spikeb> well look at GNU now, though. they have everything BUT the kernel
<spikeb> not bad, eh?
<nep> hola
<Sir_Fawnpug> spikeb, well on the flipside that says something about GNU
<Sir_Fawnpug> And that's its portability.
<nep> quien me ensea ubuntu
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Warbo> spikeb: GNU tools (like GCC) are phenominaly successful
<spikeb> yes they are
<nep> alguien habla espaol
* spikeb is absolutely fascinated by HURD, he must admit
<nep> help
<nep> help mi
<Seveas> nep, /join #ubuntu-es
<nep> I AM NEW
<zukero> Seveas : doesn't seem to work ...
<Sir_Fawnpug> Well I am not sure what I think about HERD honestly
<Sir_Fawnpug> err, HURD
<zukero> seemed too easy :)
<Warbo> Sir_Fawnpug: HURD > HIRD > HURD, not HERD :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> Warbo, how about Hrd/
<diederick_> hi there
<Seveas> Sir_Fawnpug, is that the german version?
<Seveas> ;)
<diederick_> does anyone knows if there is  ethereal for ubuntu?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Seveas, haha, it very well could be.
<Seveas> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: (network traffic analyzer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.10.12-2ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 485 kB, Installed size: 1312 kB
<Seveas> ^-- diederick_
<Warbo> Sir_Fawnpug: How's that pronounced? And I don't know any words beginning with ?
<Yantan> hi
<Warbo> hi
<diederick_> haha oke..hmm I can't find it using the synaptic package manager..
<Yantan> can I install k3b on gnome ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Warbo, it's hard to pronounce in english.
<cafuego_> diederick_: ffe universe aanzetten
<Seveas> diederick_, enable the "community supported repositories" in synaptic
<Sir_Fawnpug> "Hoohhrd."
<Seveas> settings  repositories
<Sir_Fawnpug> That's the best I can do.
<Warbo> Sir_Fawnpug: I do know of languages where "!" is pronounced as a click in the middle of words
<Sir_Fawnpug> It's kind of like trying to say o with your tongue stuck out.
<cafuego_> hrd?
<Sir_Fawnpug> It sounds like trying to speak while sedated.
<Yantan>  can I install k3b on gnome ?
<cafuego_> Yantan: yes
<Warbo> Yantan: Yes, but it will install minimal KDE libraries that it needs as well (no problem though)
<Seveas> hr
<Yantan> how the feel'nlook will be ? qt or gtk ?
<Seveas> Yantan, qt
<Warbo> Yantan: QT
<Yantan> oh cool
<Sir_Fawnpug> Funny, QT isn't very cute.
<Seveas> s/very//
<Yantan> then i dont have to install the whole kde ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Haha
<Warbo> How essential is /tmp during boot? I might have to make it a link somewhere (don't ask why)
<zukero> oops nevermind, it worked well !! thx Seveas , and thx firestarter
<diederick_> i love ubuntu!
<cafuego_>  is not a latter, bu a fundamental constant
<Yantan> i need few progz from kde.. is there like a minimum to install so that such progz will work
<Yantan> like amarok, k3b
<Warbo> Yantan: They will automatically install what they need
<Sir_Fawnpug> cafuego, are you talking about o umlaut?
<Yantan> ok cool
<Sir_Fawnpug> Unicode is kind of screwed up in jircii
<MistaED> has Qt got it hard-coded to make harsh lines and metal indents? all the themes i've tried for kde haven't been as nice as like, gnome or OSX
<Warbo> Yantan: As long as you use Synaptic/apt-get
<sainarx> hi all! :) I have some questions about the shiping CDs!Somebody want to help me??? :)
<cafuego_> Sir_Fawnpug: No, the planck length (I think, from memory)
<_jason> sainarx: just ask your question
<Yantan> warbo yes understood
<Sir_Fawnpug> My best friend Planck.
<Warbo> cafuego_: Planck length looks like a h
<cafuego_> that's right
<_jason> sainarx: just ask the channel, no need to private message :)
<Warbo> cafuego_: Oh wiat, that's the constant
<sainarx> ok
<cafuego_> Warbo: This one was a 'd' with a -.
<Yantan> anyone tried xampp for apache/php and mysql on ubuntu rather than installing from repos. ?
<Warbo> Is /tmp needed to boot into a console?
<Sir_Fawnpug> What's xampp?
<sainarx> I just make request for CDs and I want to ask what to do now
<sainarx> waiting to call me?
<into`> ubuntu == copy of winodws XP ;-)
<cafuego_> info xampp
<Yantan> xamp is a package of apache, php4 and 5, mysql, proFTP
<cafuego_> !info xampp
<Warbo> sainarx: Mine just arrived a few weeks later, no call
<cafuego_> ah
<Sir_Fawnpug> Oh, I think I might've heard about that before. Kind of like a LAMP stack ready to go.
<Yantan> yes
<Yantan> itsname is lampp
<Warbo> into`: "They both take their look-n-feel from a common source" (ie. PARC)
<sainarx> and do I pay the shiping?
<Warbo> sainarx: Nope
<sainarx> :) lol
<_jason> sainarx: it should be free unless your country imposes some kind of tax on it
<eagle1> Hello! My UBUNTU always needs >2 minutes for startup if I am not connected to the LAN (1 min "Configuring network interfaces" and 1 min "Waiting for interfaces to come up"). Does anyone know this problem and what configs to change? (maybe somehow a newbie question...)
<Sir_Fawnpug> sainarx, they send you like 50 CDs too
<Warbo> sainarx: The post said mine came from the Isle of Man (to England) so they have places all over the world
<Sir_Fawnpug> My professor got them to ship him some ubuntu CDs, they shipped him PPC and X86
<_jason> eagle1: one way is to just press ctrl-c while it is doing that
<Sir_Fawnpug> 25 of each I think
<Warbo> eagle1: Is this a CD booting?
<Yantan> guys anyone has a better way for speedtouch dsl 330 installation ?
<sainarx> thanks for the help :)
<eagle1> Warbo: no
<Warbo> eagle1: Then you could disable the service
<Warbo> eagle1: I think
<cafuego_> eagle1: It will be waiting for the DHCP server.
<Warbo> eagle1: Give yourself a static IP (make one up) and it won't check
<Sir_Fawnpug> Never knew ubuntu had a sparc installer
<sainarx> if I requested once this CDs can I request new version later?
<Warbo> sainarx: You can make one request per release, and if you have already had an order for a past release you won't be a high priority
<cafuego_> Warbo: Hmm,  is a voiced alveolo-palatal affricate
<eagle1> Warbo: But then it will not work when I do connect to the LAN
<Yantan> do the cds contain more than what could be downloaded ?
<Yantan> I always download new versions
<_jason> Yantan: no, less
<cafuego_> eagle1: If you pick an addres that would work on the lan, it will.
<Warbo> eagle1: Sorry, I thought you said you WEREN'T on a LAN, my mistake :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> eagle1, unless you have a collision a static IP address should work.
<Sir_Fawnpug> eagle1, how big is the network your'e on?
<Yantan> i will tell u something i knew this week
<Yantan> google will provide  linux picasa
<Sir_Fawnpug> Oh man I should really get back to working on my compiler
<enyc> Meep! ?anybody know how to make XTERM keep window-title and not have it changed by login etc. ?
<Yantan> hopefully not old news heh
<eagle1> Warbo: Not a mistake. Sometimes I am connected to this LAN, sometimes to another, sometimes not. I don't like to change configurations each time. (Its a laptop)
<eagle1> ^-- (also to Sir_Fawnpug)
<Warbo> eagle1: DHCP seems perfect for you then (except for the time), isn't there a way to make boot processes run in parallel?
<bzq666> !fonts
<ubotu> it has been said that fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Sir_Fawnpug> !hurd
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Sir_Fawnpug
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> hurd is technically offtopic ;-)
<Warbo> Sir_Fawnpug: Will you stop it with the HURD? Go work on your compiler :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> Warbo, well really I shouldn't be doing either, I have finals this week, haha.
<Yantan> hurd is a micro kernel
<Sir_Fawnpug> I have too many pet projects. HURD of course not beign one of them.
<Elazar> I've installed Gaim 2.0.0b3 and Firefox 1.5.0.2 and now for some reason clicking on links in Gaim IMs won't come up in Firefox windows anymore. Thoughts?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Yantan, Warbo knows, I just mentioned working on my compiler.
* spikeb locks Sir_Fawnpug into the HURD group dungeon and says: here's your new project
<Warbo> Sir_Fawnpug: I should really be planning my physics practical exam, but Google will help with that
<eagle1> Warbo: Maybe? I'm somehow a greenhorn in linux. When I had fedora installed, it immediately realized whether I was connected to the LAN... If i make the processes run in parallel, they still take 1 minute, won't they? I assume that the "configuring network interfaces" waits for a timeout that could be set if I knew how?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Warbo, I actually have a take home final for my instrumentation class that's due tommorow that I haven't even started.
<Sir_Fawnpug> The compiler's just a pet project of mine, because I'm fed up with java.
<spikeb> eagle1: yes, but everything else would continue to boot while the one process waited for timeout
<Sir_Fawnpug> But I've had very little time to work on it.
<Warbo> eagle1: Running EVERY process in parallel is usually a bad idea, as some rely on others being completed, but it would mean that if your LAN is detected (should be very quick) then you are on, but if not the detection will be going on "in the background"
<spikeb> Sir_Fawnpug: go help gcj :P
<Sir_Fawnpug> spikeb, well really it has to do more with the language than the compiler.
<spikeb> oh
<khaled> i see skype in the repository, but can not install because of dependency..
<spikeb> Sir_Fawnpug: damn it
<Sir_Fawnpug> The language is nice but not suited to what I do.
<miracle> hi
<khaled> looks like the dependencies are not installable
<Sir_Fawnpug> So I decided I'd mix the syntax of java, c, and perl.
<Sir_Fawnpug> That's a nightmare waiting to happen.
<miracle> o.o
<Warbo> khaled: Are you sure it is an Ubuntu repository? Skype depends on QT, but I don't remember seeing Skype in the repos
<khaled> Warbo, khaled@linuxDell:~/downloads$ sudo apt-cache search skype
<khaled> skype - Free Internet Telephony - The whole world can talk for free
<Sir_Fawnpug> khaled, but if you're on intel you get preference to amd.
<eagle1> What about configuring the detection? -- otherwise, any tipp how to parallelize the startup processes?
<miracle> is it worthy to install Qt just for the skype?
<khaled> Sir_Fawnpug, sorry ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Oh, nevermind, I didn't know you were reading the package description.
<khaled> miracle, you can get the static version
<Warbo> miracle: I have QT just for Amarok (and I used to use Kuickshow, before the GNOME viewer got Back/Forward buttons)
<khaled> qt is compiled into that binary
<Sir_Fawnpug> I just looked over it again and realized it.
<Warbo> khaled: I get no results in Dapper, with a few Debian repos added
<miracle> I know... but..
<khaled> miracle, but it takes 1 min to load and does not look good
<miracle> I dislike that overhead
<khaled> Warbo, I was trying to install using deb package.. is it possible that it is showing up in apt-cache ?
<Warbo> khaled: Yes, that's what dpkg does
<khaled> Warbo, ah..
<Warbo> khaled: If it is installed then apt-get -f install would install any dependencies
<AnAnt> regarding mplayer & ALSA problem, adding this line : srate=48000 in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf solves it
<khaled> Warbo, tried that
<Warbo> khaled: As long as the package names are the same as Debian
<bimberi> khaled: a failed dpkg install will show up in 'apt-cache search'
<MistaED> i think just running winskype with wine set up for alsa would be better than running the linux version
<bimberi> khaled: did you get the .deb from the skype website
<bimberi> ?
<khaled> bimberi, yes
<bimberi> !skype
<ubotu> from memory, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Warbo> khaled: Maybe alien on an RPM would not give it dependencies?
<Warbo> Or use that link :)
<bimberi> khaled: seveas has repackaged it to fix the dependency issue ^^^^^^^
<khaled> Warbo, it worked
<khaled> dpkg -i skype.deb (from web site)
<khaled> sudo apt-get -f install
<khaled> looks a bit better than the static build
<khaled> how do i query a package to see if it is installed? something like rpm -q packagename ?
<Ng> dpkg -l foo
<johnm1019> is there a hotkey or way to jump to screensaver from X, like in OS X putting the cursor in the upper right corner of screen
<Warbo> khaled: Maybe "dpkg -l | grep packagename"
<Warbo> OK then. even easier
<Ng> johnm1019: you can set a hotkey with System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<khaled> thanks
<johnm1019> Ng, thans
<Warbo> johnm1019: You can do the exact same thing with "brightside"
<Warbo> johnm1019: I mean the screen corner thing
<johnm1019> Warbo, what is brightside/
<Warbo> johnm1019: It is a daemon that detects when your cursor is at the edge of the screen. I tell it to switch my desktops (edge-flip)
<johnm1019> Warbo, where can i get it?
<Warbo> johnm1019: Universe
<Warbo> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<lordalbert> hello
<Warbo> hi
<lordalbert> can i install debian's packages in ubuntu?
<Warbo> lordalbert: They may not work. Only try it on trivial stuff like games
<spikeb> i wouldn't
<spikeb> but it depends on what the pkg is
<_jason> is there a terminal command that will act exactly the same as pressing logout in the gnome menu?
<spikeb> tried "logout" ?
<Ng> logout is for shells
<Ng> _jason: no
<_jason> spikeb: where would I put that?  If I put it in a terminal it would just exit the terminal :P
<spikeb> ok then i'm wrong.
* spikeb smacks himself
<Warbo> _jason: ctrl-alt-backspace log out in Dapper instead of zapping X. That's keyboard, so it sort of a command :)
<_jason> Warbo: k, I'll just do that.  Thanks Warbo, Ng, spikeb
<Ng> ctrl-alt-backspace is zapping X, not logging out
<Warbo> Ng: Not in Dapper
<Kill_Bob> hi, does anybody know a wmv-joiner tool for ubuntu/linux?
<Ng> Warbo: are you sure?
<hastesaver> _jason, you want to log out of a gnome session from outside it?
<Warbo> Kill_Bob: mencoder on multiple files
<Warbo> Ng: I think so, I don't want to try it now either way
<Ng> Warbo: the xorg.conf would need a "DontZap on" option and it doesn't have that
<Ng> Warbo: so I say you're wrong ;)
<Ng> but likewise, I don't really want to try it right now ;)
<Kill_Bob> thx warbo, i'll checkt it out..
<Kill_Bob> -t
<_jason> hastesaver: I'm in it, but my panel is borked and just killing the panel hasn't worked.  And neither has ctrl-alt-backspace.  I think I'll go mess with some config files now
<hastesaver> _jason, Ctrl-Alt-backspace should always work, it just kills X..
<hastesaver> _jason, you could also do "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" from one of the ttys
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-backspace can be 'disabled' however. witht he right X config option
<Warbo> _jason: /etc/init.d/gdm stop then restart it from a console (you can't use restart in a graphical environment)
<_jason> well X did restart, it just didn't fix the issue
<spikeb> heh
<Warbo> _jason: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel :)
<c0br4> dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel
<hastesaver> _jason, or "rm -rf ~/.gnome*" ;) (No, not safe. Just kidding)
<_jason> hastesaver: haha, I'll just do ~/.gnome2/panel2.d :)
<Dr_Willis> hastesaver,  i was about to suggest creating a new user. and seeinf if gnome worked for them
<Dr_Willis>  which would verify if its a gnome setting issue. :P
<hastesaver> _jason, --reinstall gnome-panel seems to be the best
<spikeb> not safe? wouldn't that just get rid of all your settings and the next time you logged in, you'd read from the defaults?
<Warbo> spikeb: b: exactly. I would define that as unsafe, just like formatting a hard drive is unsafe, because you have to start again
<gill> hello all
<c0br4> hi
<gill> I want this ubuntu box to load a cd player program when I insert a music cd instead of the cd ripping software that ucrrently loads
<Warbo> gill: Are you on Breezy or Dapper?
<gill> I would also like to know if it's posible to configure the auto loader to load dvds
<gill> Warbo: Breezy
<Warbo> gill: OK, not sure then sorry
<gill> Warbo: is it worth updating this machine to Dapper?
<Warbo> I wouldn't (well, I HAVE updated, but I would recommend you wait a few days till the 1st)
<selinium> what is the command to display the kernel?
<Warbo> uname -r
<gill> hmm, there must be a Breezy control panel for autoloading
<selinium> Thanks Warbo! :)
<Ng> gill: System->Preferences->Removeable Drives
<Ng> -e
<gill> Ng: Ah thank you so much
<Warbo> Ng: That's just in Dapper isn't it?
<gill> Ng: do you know a good cd playing program?
<gill> Warbo: aparently not
<Ng> Warbo: it was in breezy too, just an earlier version
<Warbo> gill: OK, cos that is what I was going to recommend
<sainarx> hello if i download beta2 of ubuntu can i update it later to final verion with online update
<Warbo> sainarx: yes
<Dr_Willis> Yes
<gill> sainarx, hell yes
<sainarx> thank :)
<lordalbert> i don't find Transmission in Ubuntu's repository :(
<gill> oh the cd player doesn't produce any sound, is it going through the sound lead?
<Warbo> gill: It is using the CD player's CD playing abilities
<gill> Warbo: anyway around it? cd drives don't come with those cables any more
<Warbo> I don't know, depends on the player (I use XMMS)
<brandon_> how do i reinstall a package that's already installed using apt?
<Warbo> apt-get install --reinstall
<brandon_> Warbo: no kidding, really?
<Warbo> yep
<lordalbert> isn't there the Transmission package for ubuntu?
<Warbo> Dammit my Morphix CD still doesn't work
<Max-O-Matic> hello, i want to get my HP scanjet 2300c installed in xsane, i visited the sane site, but have no idea how to install the package , can somebody please help me ?
<brandon_> morphix?
<valehru> !enlightenment
<ubotu> [enlightenment]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<Warbo> brandon_: Lets you create your own LiveCDs, but mine doesn't start Xorg (mind you, neither does the original I downloaded)
<brandon_> Warbo: what's wrong with the standard ubuntu live cd?
<Warbo> brandon_: It doesn't have Beneath A Steel Sky :)
<brandon_> what the hell is that?
<Max-O-Matic> a game
<Warbo> brandon_: It's a CLASSIC game (like Monkey Island)
<Max-O-Matic> :D
<brandon_> monkey island?
<Warbo> brandon_: OMG you need a life! (or maybe I do?)
<Ng> the adventures of the erstwhile Guybrush Threepwood! ;)
<Max-O-Matic> :D
<Warbo> Ng: Guybrush, so called because his filename in Deluxe Paint was guy.brush and they couldn't be bothered to think of a name
<brandon_> i only play games that involve lots of bloodshed and such
<Ng> Warbo: ahh, Deluxe Paint. those were the days. I actually bought a copy of DP3 ;o
<gill> brandon_, like Theme Hospital?
<mason_> cafuego_: :D,  didnt work, "Fatal Error: Caught Signal 11" => Reformat++
<brandon_> no, like 1st person shooters
<brandon_> battlefield 42 and so forth
<mason_> i love Oblivion
<Warbo> brandon_: You don't know what you're missing (is BASS in the repos?)
<brandon_> Warbo: i don't play those kinds of gay games
<Warbo> Yes it is!
<gill> brandon_, I thought it was battlefield 1942
<Warbo> brandon_: It's not gay. Are you using that as an insult?
<brandon_> Warbo: just trying to get a rise out of you
<Warbo> brandon_: If you said it was bad I would respect your opinion
<gill> brandon_, Gay isn't even a insult, it's like calling me a Geek.
<Max-O-Matic> anybody an idea how i get my HP scanjet 2300c installed
<Max-O-Matic> :D
<brandon_> i have to amuse myself somehow
<brandon_> come on, hp has great linux support. it's already installed
<Warbo> Hang on, I better not take that attitude on World of Warcraft :)
<Max-O-Matic> but i cannot call it in xsane
<Ng> brandon_: homophobic insults are pretty stupid and may well get you kicked, so don't
<mason_> Canon dont support linux do they? ive got a MP360 sitting here, is there anyway i can get it working?
<Warbo> "Homophobics are gay"
<brandon_> that's worse than what i said
<Hobbsee> Warbo: do you really want a ban?
<KenSentMe> can anyone tell me what brands of tv pci cards are best supported by ubuntu/linux?
<Warbo> It's a blinking joke! I don;t see gay as an insult
<Ng> KenSentMe: hauppauge ones tend to be very well supported
<spikeb> heh
<brandon_> KenSentMe: i would recommend staying away from the ati all-in-blunder series, but other than that, they're all supported quite well
<mason_> Back to canon printer support? anyone?
<siccness> all-in-blunder, heheh, clever :)
<KenSentMe> Ng: thanx
<r0cc0> hi
<KenSentMe> brandon_: u2
<brandon_> mason_: you need to make sure you're using the correct driver. you may have scroll through a list of 400 of htem and select them one by one
<c0br4> KenSentMe try cards with a bt878 chip
<c0br4> newer ones tend to stick with saa1734 though
<mason_> brandon_: And.. this list is found where?
<brandon_> msaon_: how long have you been using linux?
<r0cc0> does anybody know how to install the mustek WVam 300 A on ubuntu?
<mason_> as far as i can tell, it set it up as 'Generic printer' = not work
<mason_> about 3-4 days
<Warbo> My bt878 had b/w when I tried to show composite input
<diederick_> Hi there, does anyone know how I can check for activity on a TCP port using netstat?
<brandon_> mason: that's one problem
<KenSentMe> c0br4: what type of cards use that chipset?
<Ng> diederick_: all you can see is the receive and send queues. perhaps tcpdump or iptraf would be better?
<c0br4> older series
<c0br4> avermedia, lifeview
<diederick_> Ng: oke, yeah i'm looking for a good solutino, but I don't know which options I have.. i just want to check if there is activity on some prt
<diederick_> port
<Warbo> I have a PCTV
<c0br4> newer lifeview cards come with a different chip
<quest> bonjour
<KenSentMe> c0br4: and why are those better than the newer ones?
<brandon_> mason_:linux doesn't have good printer support. i would recommend only using windows if you're going to do any printing
<c0br4> their support is more mature
<mason_> brandon_: So uninstall Generic printer?
<c0br4> and their picture quality as well
<mason_> brandon_: well, i wasnt looking for anything special, just helps & convenient
<guest190849> when I type /join #amarok it says  #amarok :You need to be identified to join that channel, does anyone know why?
<brandon_> mason_:you believe that?
<valehru> hey guys
<paradizelost> guest190849: you must need to register on freenode...
<valehru> From symantic I installed enlightenment
<valehru> but Im still in gnome
<r0cc0> guest190849,  register firt with /ns register password
<mason_> Brandon_: I.. ahh. what?
<paradizelost> valehru: you mean synaptic?
<valehru> or when I log out Im still logging back into gnome
<paradizelost> valehru: not the antivirus?
<brandon_> mason_: you believe that line of bull i just gave you?
<valehru> paradizelost, yeah synaptic
<paradizelost> valehru: there should e a session option
<paradizelost> at the login screen
<valehru> im after 10 beers
<jhenn> Would ubuntu run on a 300mhz 64mb ram?
<valehru> lol
<valehru> ahh gotcha
<Warbo> valehru: You should either change GDM to use Enlightenment or use Entrance
<valehru> thx
<r0cc0> the next time u join, tyle /ns identify yourpass
<mason_> brandon_: about linux not having good printer support, no.. but from what i read Canon does not
<brandon_> mason_: look up your exact model on the web. there will probably be instructions for the right driver to use and how to install it
<r0cc0> how can i install a webcamo, if there aren't any official driver?
<TheFuzzball> thanks
<brandon_> mason_: yeah, sure you didn't...
<r0cc0> TheFuzzball, np
<[peruvien] > hi... everyone
<[peruvien] > it is possible to control a entreprise with cams (or maybe webcams) and see it by a web server?
<brandon_> mason_:there's also a site linuxprinting.org that has information you might find useful
<mason_> brandon_: well, thank you anyway
<paradizelost> r0cc0: ndiswrapper *might* do it, i'm not sure if that's a network/wireless didrver only thing though
<brandon_> mason_: is your printer connected right now?
<[peruvien] > can someone help me to make a ERP with php, it's possible?
<mason_> yes
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<void^> ndiswrapper won't do anything besides ndis drivers which is a network driver interface.
<brandon_> mason_: have you got a text document handy?
<mason_> yes
<paradizelost> void^: k.  as i said, i wasn't sure.
<paradizelost> MacSlow: morning
<brandon_> mason_: make sure the printer is on, and open a terminal. type "lpr filename" where filename is the name of the text document
<gill> hmm, mplayer only plays the intro to a dvd before closing how odd
<MacSlow> hi paradizelost
<KenSentMe> c0br4: so the 881 chip is bad/worse?
<r0cc0> then i look in the device manager, the microfone of the webcam was identified correctly
<mason_> brandon_: have done, and got a error "lpr: error - no default destination available.
<r0cc0> and when i start gnomeMeeting, there is my cam available
<mason_> "
<r0cc0> but i didnt get any picture
<paradizelost> gill: try using xine-ui
<brandon_> maosn_:that means that there's no default printer. are you using gnome?
<mason_> Sure am
<Warbo> gill: I find mplayer is bad for DVDs, but totem is fine (sounds like it is only playing the first "chapter", the title)
<mason_> canon doesnt have a linux driver http://www.canon.com.au/products/all_in_one_printers/all_in_one_printers/mp360_drivers.html
<c0br4> they are good despite the inmature support
<c0br4> *immature
<gill> Warbo: totem is useless, keep on complaining about things
<c0br4> for now they should perform quite good
<Warbo> gill: Try ogle (or ogle-gui)
<paradizelost> mason_: is it a laserjet?
<brandon_> mason_: yes, but another driver for a different model may work. for instance, my dreadful lexmark x73 uses the driver for the z42
<c0br4> but if you can find a card with a bt878 chip, do not hesitate to buy it
<mason_> its a imageCLASS
<paradizelost> mason_: because canon makes the core system for the HP laserjet printers
<gill> Warbo: ogle works, just bad full screen suport
<paradizelost> drivers may be interchangeable to a point
<mason_> Ahh, makes sence
<Warbo> gill: My only other choice would be VLC
<brandon_> paradizelost: he wants to know where the screen for adding/modifying printers is, and the problem is, i don't use the disastrous gnome desktop, so i don't know
<gill> Warbo: I'll keep all options option for now
<elkbuntu> brandon_, err.. system -> administration -> printing iirc
<elkbuntu> so simple :P
<frfx> what's the command for a recursive chmod? sudo chmod -r 755 myFile.txt doesn't work
<brandon_> mason_: did you get that?
<elkbuntu> frfx, -R ;)
<Warbo> frfx: use captial r (lowercase is "read")
<mason_> system -> administration -> printing iirc ?
<frfx> ow..thanks guys
<elkbuntu> mason_, yes, the iirc = if i remember correctly
<brandon_> mason_: the iirc probably means if i recall
<brandon_> mason_: so open that and select your printer model
<brandon_> mason_: add it
<paradizelost> mason_: yess
<paradizelost> mason_: are you using dapper or breezy?
<mason_> breezy
<mason_> sweet, i think that may have just worked :D
<paradizelost> mason_: because dapper has a LOT more printer drivers in it.
<brandon_> mason_: tryt he lpr command again
<elkbuntu> paradizelost, unfortunately, dappers scanner support still fails me :(
<paradizelost> elkbuntu: what type of scanner?
<diederick_> I forwarded port A to a computer in my local network. I can access a computer in my local network using its local ip, but not using the 'outgoing' internet IP. Any suggestions?
<paradizelost> cuz epsons really suck in linux
<paradizelost> but hp's work great
<Warbo> my scanner is fine on Dapper (well, xsane did crash on me the other day, so I used kooka)
<elkbuntu> it is an epson, part of a multifunction
<Rug> Howdy all
<gill> hmm, all these dvd players default to widescreen, and on full screen this produces a large black band (standard lcd)
<elkbuntu> but epson printers > all :P
<paradizelost> diederick_: a lot of times a router won't route out and right back in to the network
* r0cc0 is away: Wenn ich net hier bin, dann hole ich gerade Bier!
<paradizelost> diederick_: i run into it all the time on many different forms of routers
<diederick_> paradizelost, is there a way to fix this?
<elkbuntu> paradizelost, in truth, it can recognise and scan, but it scans black and green or white and pink
<paradizelost> diederick_: it's router behavior, it won't send the packets out on the same interface it recieved them on
<Warbo> elkbuntu: What's the problem then :)
<Rug> I am doing a minimal install, what do I install to get X ?  (In Debian it was x-window-system)
<diederick_> no but the router must send them to another machine
<paradizelost> Rug: apt-get install xserver-xorg
<mason_> brandon_: Well, atleast its printing, proportions are completley raped, lpr works, but again. ill just keep looking for drivers till i find a working one
<mason_> thanks
<Warbo> Rug: ubuntu-minimal ?
<elkbuntu> Warbo, dont make me rub your nose in windows ME
<paradizelost> diederick_: it would send it on to the next router, but it is the destination
<brandon_> mason_: that's because lpr is a basic command that bypasses the drivers
<paradizelost> diederick_: it's just how routing works.
<diederick_> paradizelost: so It receives tham on ip A which is the internet ip and must send them to ip B
<Rug> paradizelost: but apt-cache lists that as being a dummy package
<brandon_> mason_: now, what you need to do is try using a program like openorifice to print
<paradizelost> diederick_: forwards don't take effect from the internal interfaces.
<paradizelost> Rug: check your sources.
<Warbo> Rug: Yes, but I think x-window-system and xserver-xorg are as well
<Rug> ahh
<diederick_> paradizelost: what do you mean with that?
<paradizelost> i run into it at home.  i forward external port 80 to an internal ip.  if i try to go to the external ip it blocks, if i try to go to the port 80 on the router, it stays at the router
<paradizelost> you have to specify the internal ip to forward port 80 to a diff. ip.   but then you are really messing, you shouldn't do port forwarding on the internal network.
<diederick_> no indeed
<alvaro> Hello anyone with Amd64 and firefox flash-enabled??? It doesn't work for me in chroot
<paradizelost> diederick_: now, i have problems if i try to go to my web site from inside, because it goes to the firewall and doesn't forward, so i just use a hosts entry to make it go to the right internal ip rather than the one that DNS provides
<diederick_> paradizelost: so is there another way to check my networked application?
<flask-> alvaro: i have flash working in firefox amd64
<mason_> brandon_: Printing in lpr is cut off a bit on the left, and sqashed to the top left ? about 1/4th the size of the page
<elkbuntu> paradizelost, anyway, the scanner i have is part of the epson stylus cx1500 multifunction, and the info i have on it's compatability is varied. i've found information saying it does not work, but i also found information saying the snapscan thing works with it, and that's installed, but all i get is either black and green or white and pink
<alvaro> flask-,  how did you do it?
<flask-> alvaro: but don't you find it totally fucking weird that there's no AMD64 build for Firefox, given the popularity of the AMD64 platform?
<paradizelost> elkbuntu: i've not used espon on linux, i refuse to purchase epson cuz their crap....
<brandon_> mason_: see, lpr doesn't use the driver. it's a basic command that dumps data into the printer. try printing from an application like openorifice
<flask-> alvaro: there's a forum post I followed
<alvaro> which one?
<Warbo> flask-: It is Flash that is the problem, and that is Macromedia (Adobe) 's fault
<flask-> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112418
<paradizelost> diederick_: you could connect to an outside computer and try to connect in
<marcie> hello...i'm trying to get wine installed (for one bloody program). I've found a place with it...but not the tools
<elkbuntu> paradizelost, they are just about the most economical printers about. in my pricerange at the time, i had a choice of a lexfart mf or an epson mf, so i chose epson :P
<valehru> anyone here using enlightnement?
<diederick_> paradizelost: yeah I thought the same.. and that does indeed work.. BUT
<Warbo> valehru: 16 or 17?
<brandon_> mason_: lpr shouldn't be used as the default way to print. it's an if-all-else-fails kind of thing
<visik7> anyone here using bacula ?
<diederick_> i've created a xml socket server, which runs here in my internal network, and is accessed using a forwarded port...
<valehru> 16.6
<marcie> lpr used to let me bring things to university to print that actually kept their format between programs
<diederick_> Now, I'm using flash to connect to this server, BUT, flash makes the connection 'locally' i think
<crazy_penguin> hi all
<Warbo> valehru: I used 16 for about a year, what's the problem?
<LinuxJones> marcie: what program is that ?
<valehru> just after logging into it....I downloaded a theme earlier but I have no idea how to get it installed
<paradizelost> diederick_: as in to localhost?
<marcie> LinuxJones: When i used lpr?
<paradizelost> diederick_: if it's connecting to another machine on the internal network, tell it to connect to the internal ip.
<Warbo> valehru: There is a folder .enlightenment in your home, put it in the "themes" folder in there (in it's own folder)
<crazy_penguin> i'm new to ubuntu/kubuntu. is the dapper the experiment or unstable version of ubuntu?
<Warbo> valehru: Then ctrl-alt-end will restart E
<dlirnet> e
<paradizelost> crazy_penguin: it's the next version, final will be out june 1st.
<diederick_> paradizelost: no. I've uploaded my flash movie to A, than I load the swf using my browser. The swf makes a connection to my internal xml server.
<crazy_penguin> ok
<paradizelost> !tell crazy_penguin about dapper
<crazy_penguin> thx
<LinuxJones> marcie: what program are you trying to print from ?
<mason_> brandon_: yeah, even from Open office it still prints top-left
<valehru> ok...brb
<diederick_> paradizelost: and therfore I probably can't connect to it
<valehru> thx
<Yves> Hi there, I have serious trouble with printing since some days in dapper.... anyone got a hint what to look at.... ?
<brandon_> mason_: top-left?
<mason_> brandon_: yeah squashed to top left 1/4 of the page
<mason_> i think this is what im looking for http://www.turboprint.de/english.html
<crazy_penguin> and if i have an earlier version of ubuntu, can i upgrade or i have to install the newest version and remake all the configurations to be up to date?
<paradizelost> diederick_: as i said, try connecting to an outside machine w/ remote desktop or vnc, and connect back in
<mason_> its got MP500 & MP800 drivers
<marcie> LinuxJones: I was moving between Microsoft Word, Unix Machines and Wordperfect...lpr wasn't all of it...but what i did was essentially trick the computer to printing to a disk and then i could run it elsewhere...come to think of it i may be mixing it up with when i did remote printing from a Unix machine for school
<Yves> I use a hp 1022 usb printer, which worked fine, locally as well as shared over samba, until some days ago, I guess one of the last updates caused to problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do you regenerate the locales so python loves you again? mine doesnt seem to be  very happy with me
<Warbo> marcie: rich text is supported by pretty much everything
<brandon_> marcie: i've heard of that
<diederick_> paradizelost: yes thanx
<miracle> rtf?
<paradizelost> diederick_: other than that, i don't think your going to accomplish what you want...
<k-zed> greetings folks. i have a toshiba libretto 100ct, an old, small laptop that has a 800x480 tft screen with a neomagic chipset. i run ubuntu on it and been trying to get X.org working
<Warbo> miracle: If you use "file extensions"
<brandon_> mason_: you just need to configure the drivers that linux is using to properly print
<miracle> oh
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: gen-locales?
<marcie> yes...but i was doing it in 1995...i had some help from a friend though who knew Unix...but i learned how to do it fast enough...
<miracle> o.o
<k-zed> it works if i have a 800x480 screen resolution and at least 800x600 virtual desktop resolution; but the scrolling doesn't work
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, not there, locale-gen perhaps?
<k-zed> (i always see the top-left corner)
<k-zed> also, if i set virtual desktop resolution to 800x480, i get a blank screen only
<k-zed> any ideas?
<gnomefreak> that be the one lol
<miracle> 640x480?
<k-zed> miracle: the tft has a native resolution of 800x480
<marcie> what resolution do you normally use...some machines can only do some resolutions
<miracle> lol
<k-zed> i've seen win98 running on it that worked with this resolution
<miracle> 16:9 or 16:10?
<k-zed> also svgalib does work
<marcie> hmm
<HoboTurtle> clear
<paradizelost> k-zed: there's a lot of stuff that won't even be accessible at those resolutions as far as menu buttons and such....../
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. no joy gnomefreak  :(
<k-zed> paradizelost: i don't care, i don't even run gnome
<paradizelost> k.
<k-zed> i just want to get the X screen running
<LinuxJones> marcie: that's a real kludge or varying systems and software :(
<k-zed> it would be nice if at least the scrolling worked
<marcie> i find that ubuntu uses a different resolution that i had one windows (and one that wouldn't be clear on windows) i don't know why it is clear on ubuntu but it is
<diederick_> paradizelost: thanx!
<paradizelost> if you just run the command X what does it do?
<k-zed> but even nicer if i could disable the virtual desktop
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: those locales though right? (system wide ones)
<paradizelost> do you get the funky background?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, all locales are correct expect for "LC_ALL="
<k-zed> paradizelost: it does start up
* gnomefreak not sure where other apps get locales from
<k-zed> blackbox works too
<paradizelost> marcie: if you had an old version of windows on a laptop, it doesn't have cleartype
<gnomefreak> this is dapper im assuming :(
<k-zed> the problem is that while the screen is displayed, mouse works etc
<paradizelost> k-zed: but gnome doesnt?
<k-zed> paradizelost: the problem is that the virtual desktop is 800x600-sized, but doesn't scroll
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, actualy no, breezy chroot. it looks like `sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales` is what i want :)
<k-zed> so the mouse disappears on the bottom of the physical screen
<VincentMX> http://www.computerconnections.nl/index.html?lang=nl&target=d143.html <--- do any of these TV cards work with ubuntu/kubuntu?
<paradizelost> k-zed: ahh. k. i dunno then.....
<gnomefreak> thats the one
<JuzzyDee> Howdy folks, anyone have any experience with spike proxy?
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: did this issue just happen?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, thanks mate
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: about a week ago that didnt fix the locales issue in breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, its happened swince i made the chroot, but i only just cared then
<marcie> LinuxJones: well yes. The thing was i learned Word and didn't like wordperfect. But i didn't have a printer. I could print out at school on wordperfect but it always got the footnotes wrong and i couldn't get them back to normal (they would go at about twice the text size). I worked on learning Wordperfect for a year before but hated it. My friend had access to a Unix machine and could print it if i brought it in..
<marcie> .and later it was a way of sometimes getting things to work on the school printers without huge footnotes (they looked like i was trying to make the text look longer than it was)
<Kamping_Kaiser> (i havent used it for a month~)
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: let me know if it works
<gnomefreak> lol
<gill> hmm is there a way to get Kaffine full screen?
<visik7> double click ?
<NoUse> gill I believe its under view
<NoUse> gill or something like Ctrl+Shift+F
<VincentMX> gill: usually something like alt+f4 or alt+f
<slackern> 'F' usually gives you fullscreen in movieplayers.
<marcie> LinuxJones: For a year i had access to a very limited Unix machine (most functions turned off) and there really weren't enough printers...but we could send it to be printed elswhere and it would be delivered the next day...if you started ahead of time it worked...but it was wierd...
<LinuxJones> marcie: how complicated are your documents, could you use openoffice or abiword across the board on all of your systems ? The situation you have now is just a mess :(
<VincentMX> gill: but i'd reccommend you to use MPlayer
<Warbo> gill: You said you didn't like Totem? Well Kaffeine is basically Totem for KDE :)
<VincentMX> indeed Warbo
<marcie> LinuxJones: I'm fine now...(i now own a printer...i must admit i haven't configured it yet for ubuntu (although thanks for pointing out it's not the best way of doing things...i wasn't too happy either. The Unix WOULD not print out at home (against the rules). I think over time things have become easier...this was around 1995
<brandon_> gill: what's wrong with totem? don't badmouth totem
<gill> Warbo: the diference is, totem doesn't work, and mplayer is content on playing the first chapter
<shannon> help -- I'm trying to extract the firmware for my bcm4318 wireless device -- Idon't know which driver I'm supposed to download..
<cwatson> Ubuntu makes printing a breeze
<brandon_> cwatson: is that a pun?
<LinuxJones> marcie: heh
<Warbo> gill: Have you tried both totems? Maybe you have an alternative version of Kaffeine (gstreamer or Xine) and that is the fix, not the player itself
<NoUse> gill xine is good option for DVD playback
<cwatson> heh,
<marcie> yes i'm hoping so...i haven't installed it yet (i'd like to get my sound card working first)...
<marcie> My sound card isn't recognized...how do you work on that
<cwatson> I had to build the alsa packages from source
<brandon_> marcie: what card is it?
<gill> Warbo: I use the xine engine for Kafine, I get  Failed to load '/usr/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_639.xml': Failed to open file '/usr/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_639.xml': No such file or directory for totem
<cwatson> alsa-driver, alsa-lib, and alsa-util
<VincentMX> http://www.computerconnections.nl/index.html?lang=nl&target=d143.html <--- do any of these TV cards work with ubuntu/kubuntu?
<LinuxJones> marcie: how many sound cards are on your system ?
<brandon_> gill: how long have you been using linux?
<td-work> question: i heard NetworkManager 0.6.1 was in "official repositories" but only 0.4.* is in my list.  what am I doing wrong?
<JuzzyDee> Anyone know where I can get some help with Spike Proxy?
<gill> brandon_, since 1998
<Warbo> gill: Is that totem-xine?
<gnomefreak> gill: breezy or dapper?
<gill> Warbo, no
<marcie> brandon_, LinuxJones: I"m not sure...i'm still really learning here...there must be a way to check?
<JuzzyDee> I just wanna run some tests on my site make sure it's not uber hackable
<brandon_> gill: so you're not a noob?
<marcie> one sound card though
<gnomefreak> marcie: lspci
<Warbo> gill: Then maybe Xine is the answer not specifically Kaffeine
<brandon_> gill: how long have you been using debian?
<LinuxJones> marcie: yeah do lspci -v in a terminal
<gill> brandon_, not really no, I'm a programmer by trade, I don't often set up media computers.
<gill> aptgetting totem-xine
<arthur> Hi
<brandon_> gill: there's also an extra codecs package for xine that you need
<Warbo> libdvdcss
<brandon_> gill: and you need libdvdcss2 to play dvds
<gill> Warbo, I have that, dvd'jon kit ;-)
<marcie> i checked...my computer is a IBM (i got it used...i don't care about brand names) Ubuntu couldn't see it
<marcie> it's ethernet card...so i bought a cheap used one...apparently it says i have no sound care either now :-(
<Warbo> gill: If you need really weird codecs then w32codecs has them, but you shouldn't need it
<brandon_> marcie: problem is, ibm throws their own proprietary crap in there
<paradizelost> marcie: you could be having some conflicts as well w/ older hardware
<brandon_> Warbo: xine doesn't use that package
<marcie> brandon: Well as i said i wouldn't but it new...but it was the best deal
<Bilange> when apt-get says "needs to get 500mb of archives, 457mb will be used after unpacking", does that mean that it will use 900mb after its done?
<marcie> Does that mean my printer may not work...geez
<Warbo> brandon_: I thought that was for Xine and Mplayer and VLC while gstreamer used pitfdll
<paradizelost> Bilange: in the short term, yes
<arthur> Does anyone know how a Evolution (Email) "Filter" can be executed onto received Mails?
<paradizelost> Bilange: you can clean out your apt cache though and free up that space.
<brandon_> Warbo: mplayer sure as hell uses it
<brandon_> Warbo: xine uses a package called "extra codecs"
<LinuxJones> marcie: do lspci  | grep -i audio (see if anything comes up)
<Bilange> paradizelost: of course ill do that-- if I do this upgrade im out of space, completly :)
<marcie> it's an old machine P2 450...but it was a lot better than what i had before. I was thinking of moving to linux because it was more efficient and after a couple of crashes decided I WAS moving NOW
<brandon_> Warbo: videolan uses all of its own codecs that are included witht he package, so it's a self-contained application
<AFC> hi , can anyone tell me which ISO I need to download for a 64 bit intel processor
<arthur> jeah VLC is fine
<Warbo> brandon_: I thought they shared to keep space down
<Bilange> paradizelost: thanks, and wish me luck (thats a dist-upgrade, btw)
<brandon_> Warbo: gstreamer uses w32codecs
<Warbo> brandon_: Does it?! Wow
<brandon_> Warbo: no, they SHOULD share to keep space down dammit
<brandon_> Warbo: especially since there's currently a legal issue with DTS and videolan that prevents it from being played in VLC
<Yves> anybody else with printing problems since the last dist-upgrade in dapper ?
<arthur> Does anyone know how a Evolution (Email) "Filter" can be executed onto received Mails?
<td-work> question: i heard NetworkManager 0.6.1 was in "official repositories" but only 0.4.* is in my list.  what am I doing wrong?
<marcie> it just gives me another blank command line
<marcie> it's a pain but i'm sure i can get a used sound card for about what the Ethernet card cost me $5
<LinuxJones> Yves: what happens when you run sudo gnome-cups-manager (if it's not listed, maybe you have to re-configure your printer again)
<pip`>  !easyubuntu
<Warbo> Well, my newly built CD failed as well so I'm off to mow the lawn, bye
<LinuxJones> td-work: apt-get update
<marcie> not sure it's worth fixing unless it is a lot more
<brandon_> marcie: i can't believe there isn't a bacis driver that will run the stupid thing
<Yves> LinuxJones: I have the printer installed and running, but when I look at its state in the cups webinterface, it says "printer fault"
<pip`> !easyubuntu
<marcie> ok then how do i find it...i'm new at this...
<NoUse> td-work its 6.2 in dapper, 4.1 in breezy
<paradizelost> pip`: are you trying to get easyubuntu to display in the main room?
<brandon_> marcie: it should be loading automatically. linux runs a hardware-detection script every time it loads, and then loads modules for all of the hardware it finds automatically
<brandon_> marcie: run the command "lspci"
<brandon_> marcie: that will give you a detailed look at all of your pci devices
<marcie> brandon...well yes i know...but my ethernet card was viewed as a firewire and wouldn't work no matter what i did...so i got an ethernet card...on the other hand i'm online now
<marcie> ok i'll do that
<paradizelost> marcie: possibly try dapper as well.....:D
<LinuxJones> Yves: don't use the web interface stick to the gnome interface if you can. Remove your printer and re-add it again using gnome-cups-manager.
<marcie> great it may well not be seeing my USB or Printer or sound card from what it says...
<brandon_> marcie: find your sound card and record the data. then, run the command, "lsmod" which will give you a list of installed modules. check for a module that matches the sound card. usually, they have recognizable names
<gill> ok now I have all the multimedia working
<gill> time for the printer
<paradizelost> marcie: can you cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp?
<marcie> it sees a host bridgepci bridge isa bridge ide interfact, ok a usb controller a "bridge" my ethernet and a vga controller
<Yves> LinuxJones: tried it, but it did not work... it worked until some days ago, without that we changed anything. I prefer the webinterface because I have to manage the printers over the internet and it's faster. I read the readme and gave the necessary permissions so that the web interface has all the rights it needs
<marcie> paradize lost...is that a shell command...i don't recognize it?
<cwatson> "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/fb0" is fun
<brandon_> marcie: are you sure you have a sound card?
<marcie> ok i'll put it in (looking forward to seeing at what i get spit out at me)
<marcie> yes i had sound that worked just fine in windows and i had a good ethernet connection in windows as well
<gill> I go into Add a Printer, and under 'User a detexted printer' it has 7 entries each prefixed with Epson Stylus they read 'directory', 'file', 'ls', 'mtink', 'No', 'or' and 'such'
<paradizelost> marcie: yes it's a shell command
<LinuxJones> Yves: is this a local printer (connected to your computer) or a remote printer that your trying to access
<gill> which one is useable if any?
<marcie> it may not be a "card" When i put in the ethernet card (come to think of it) most of it seemed to be not on cards but integrated
<brandon_> marcie: lspci should still find it
<NoUse> gill that sounds like a bug, can you pastebin a screen shot?
<gill> NoUse: sure thing
<Yves> LinuxJones: yes, local by usb (hp 1022), here the problem (I guess) from the error_log of cups: E [10/May/2006:15:22:40 +0200]  PID 6766 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) crashed on signal 9! E [10/May/2006:15:22:40 +0200]  PID 6767 (/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb) crashed on signal 9!
<void^> it's probably a good old isa soundcard
<gill> void: I love good old sound cards they always work
<LinuxJones> Yves: have you done and apt-get update/upgrade today ?
<gill> NoUse: what is the paste bin?
<NoUse> !tell gill about pastebin
<void^> gill: especially if they're jumperless but _not_ pnp
<marcie> I'm not typing the command in exactly right...can you give it to me again. Maybe the program should find it...so how do i make the program find it ;-)
<Yves> LinuxJones: yes, I am fully up-to-date
<bongshew> is there a graphical grub.conf editor?
<LinuxJones> Yves: your running Breezy or Dapper ?
<dorel_> dapper is so leet with glx
<marcie> i think the computer is from around 1999 or so if that helps
<dorel_> sorry, just felt like commenting :P
<td-work> NoUse, how do I add a 6.2 source to my sources list?
<gill> void: I had to use a good only 3 port PCI instead of the fubar nforce audio 6 port job
<gill> old*
<idefix> I got this error: There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<gill> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13756
<marcie> (and configured right it does pretty much all i want it too...video is a problem...sometimes decoding news programs...but plays mp3, uses the internet fine etc
<NoUse> td-work you can't really, dapper comes out in a couple weeks though
<treyh0> what's the "name" of the latest released ubuntu, 5.10?  that's what's stupid about apt sources.list, i can't enter a version, i have to enter some goofy name
<treyh0> i know it's not warty
<marcie> I'm primarily visual...but i would still like that sound card to work!
<speedie> I installed JDK6Beta, but Firefox doesn't recognize that it's installed, any ideas?
<idefix> should I just install all the libflacs and the flac and the liboggflacs, vdr and xmms-flac?
<bongshew> treyh0: breezy badger i think
<treyh0> bongshew: thanks
<idefix> that is probably a crude solution
<NoUse> gill I could be wrong but I'd be thats not supposed to happen :-), this dapper?
<gill> NoUse: no this is Breezy
<gill> NoUse: I will try and run from console
<gill> NoUse, if I knew how
<marcie> Am i going to have to put tons of new cards in here...that will be a pain the ass and an expense i'd prefer to miss, even if i tend to know where to look for used parts. It was annoying enough to get a new ethernet card
<NoUse> gill its probably gnome-print-something
<idefix> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins... what do I need to install?
<gill> NoUse: doesn't look like it
<gill> marcie, wha kind of motherboard do you have?
<marcie> (I made a mistake earlier with a computer moving memory and fucked the machine so i'm still nervous...even though every other time i've moved things ...and i've done it a lot...it's been fine). Anyone else get the nerves temporarily?
<marcie> uhm p2 450
<marcie> if you want more specific...i can ask..
<marcie> just give me the command line code
<jksd> I just did a:
<jksd> $ sudo cp * /windows/*
<jksd> does this mean I've ovewritten my /windows dir?
<jksd> :/
<marcie> i've got a 64mb and 128 mb ram in it, the cd is only a CD rom, but that isn't a big priority for me (although getting my Mp3 player going is...and unless i can get wine to work i'll have no warranty left)
<_jason> jksd: it just overwrote files with same name
<jksd> _jason: but I was in directory /vmware
<marcie> the computer is an ibm 300 pl
<marcie> the only complaint i had before this was it only had 3 ports available in the front...it worked fine before
<jksd> _jason: so it was like: $ sudo cp /vmware/* /windows/*
<jksd> _jason: have I lost them?
<_jason> jksd: depends on what was in vmware, any file that had the same name as a file in windows would get overwritten I believe
<marcie> not that this is ubuntu's fault...rather stupid how they are allowed to do proprietary stuff still...i mean i had some problems in 1993 with a computer that played some of those tricks, but i thought by 1999 it was history
<marcie> not like i could "buy" their products now anyway
<jksd> _jason: I just had one file in that directory
<paradizelost> marcie: hp/compaq still does it
<BaniCity> hola ubuntu es espaol
<_jason> jksd: so if you had a, b, c in vmware and c, d in window, your windows would then have a, b, c, d with c coming from vmware
<BaniCity> #ubuntu-es no me entra
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<marcie> yes actually i did hear a rumour about them..but not about IBM and i wasn't sure "how much" it was proprietary...there should be some rules about it
<jksd> _jason: I had one file called VMware-server-installer-e.x.p-23870.exe
<jksd>  in /vmware
<_jason> jksd: then your /windows should be fine
<jksd> _jason: there's no VMware-server-installer-e.x.p-23870.exe
<jksd>  in /windows
<jksd> _jason: great :)
<marcie> the first piece of extra memory i got wouldn't work either...ibm didn't like it...but the next piece worked...it was only then i had any idea i could run into trouble
<jksd> _jason: that gave me a scare, thanks
<bongshew> is there some interactive tool in ubuntu for editting the grub menu or should i just edit the menu.1st file
<marcie> and i thought that was it
<jksd> _jason: what's this all about though...
<jksd> cp: omitting directory `/windows/Documents and Settings'
<jksd> cp: omitting directory `/windows/found.000'
<_jason> jksd: wait, I just reread your line... hmm.  It should actually copy everything to the last dfirectory in /windows
<fran> hello a todos soy de espaa
<fran> hola ke tal
<_jason> jksd: echo /windows/*, what is the last thing it says?
<marcie> can anyone give me an idea on how get wine running...i can't use my mp3 player until it's working
<fran> no se ingle me he metido por error
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fran> alguien ke hable espaol
<sasho> Hello there.. I'm linux newbie and I just downloaded some gnome themes gnome-themes-extras_0.8.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb .. How do I install them now?
<fran> please
<_jason> fran: /join #ubuntu-es
<fran> ke
<jksd> _jason: /windows/WUTemp
<fran> nose
<marcie> i know mp3's aren't big in the linux community...but my warranty doesn't exist if i can't make it look like it has been used by windows...something i found with almost all mp3 players i look at including ipods
<_jason> jksd: check the inside of that, the cp command should have copied all the files in there (it would omit directories as you saw)
<marcie> i know i need to change the repository. I found the wine file but i'm having trouble finding the file for configuring it
<jksd> _jason: yeah that's exacty what it's done heh :)
<salmiak> marcie, about the warranty, that's some really terrible information. Yuck
<jksd> _jason: so all the other files are intact, I don't need to take them out of WUTemp?
<sasho> Can you at least give me some url where I can read more about it? How do I install themes on ubuntu etc?
<fran> alguien ke hable espaol
<salty> hi all; i'm a newbie with a dillema - i've run out of ideas, and i dont know where to turn now - i'm a uni student with exams at the doorstep, i've a laptop with no internal HD (died about a week ago), and no USB boot support - i need a boot CD that will allow me to run Ubuntu off an external USB HD - i've googled for days, i've tried making boot disks according to the information available - but no go (the kernel wont acknowledge my externa
<salty> l) - can anyone help, where can i get an ISO - or where am i going wrong!!
<fran>  en esta sala
<_jason> jksd: no everything should be there since you used cp, you just have extra copies of the files in the first level of /vmware and /windows in that directory
<fran> gay_granada
<marcie> slmiak: well i know the extended warranty on ipods worked that way...i didn't realize mine did until after i bought it...but i could have returned it...except they all the one's with any quality seemed the same and the other's warranties didn't cover anything
<gnomefreak> fran: #ubuntu-es
<gill> hmm, ok I go to the gnome printers website in search of my printer, an Epson D68 I find that the printer is suported by them. but I look in the add-printer list of Epsom drivers and it's not there.
<bongshew> sasho: System - Preferences - Theme
<jksd> _jason: did cp create the WUTemp?
<_jason> jksd: nope
<marcie> you know the cheapest one's...
<jksd> _jason: oh ok
<sasho> thanks bongshew
<cion> hey all how do I install flashplayer on firefox 1.5.0.3?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell cion about flash
<_jason> cion: are you using breezy?
<gnomefreak> cion: read your pm from ubotu
<_jason> gnomefreak: does the wiki go into symlinking into /opt/firefox/plugins/ ?
<marcie> so i need to use "their" disk to convert my files to mp3 and then move them to my player. Their disk means using windows. I think theorectically i could use another windows program but theirs works well enough...and if i'm stuck in windows...well it'sn hasn't been worth the trouble of  finding another program yet
<cion> _jason Yeah
<jksd> _jason: thanks for your help :)
<_jason> jksd: np
<gnomefreak> _jason: (the ff one does i thought
<bongshew> time to see if my grub menu still works :] 
<_jason> cion: so your firefox is in /opt then?
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cion> _jason yes
<gnomefreak> looking now
<_jason> cion: is flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<marcie> I'm very happy with how it works and sounds...which is an important part of it.
<cion> _jason i can't find the package even with multiverse reps on
<_jason> cion: can you put your sources.list on pastebin please? pastebin url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<gnomefreak> _jason: this one sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<_jason> gnomefreak: I believe that's to fix some dumb hard coding of file locations in the plugin so that it uses esd
<salmiak> marcie, i don't _really_ understand your problem...you want to convert your music files to mp3?
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<marcie> i know this is maybe for more basic stuff...anyone willing to change rooms and help me get my MP3 stuff working. I"m getting tired of the same old albums...and it's a small size disk (as far as i'm concerned i just moved the mp3s back and forth...and got the player for less...at the same quality as the more expensive one's cause of size)
<gnomefreak> _jason: if you give me the command for it i will add it to the page
<marcie> 1. My warranty is void if they can tell i've not used a Mac or Windows. I'm pretty sure they'll overlook it as long as it looks close to have be beeing used in Windows...but i need to be careful.
<azurehuesofblue> I've tried using my restore discs and stuff and I keep getting this error... I've included a few lines for context but it's mostly the bottom couple lines... could somone look at it? http://pastebin.com/709510
<marcie> #2 The program it came worth works well enough in creating the type of "mp3
<marcie> mp3
<salmiak> how could they track that you haven't been using windows/mac?
<marcie> formt of the flashdrive
<cion> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13757
<_jason> gnomefreak: for breezy it would be sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/*flash* /opt/firefox/plugins   if they followed the wiki for firefox and installed flashpugin-nonfree already
<salmiak> ntfs, fat32?
<_jason> gnomefreak: I think,..
<gnomefreak> ty adding it now ;)
<NoUse> gill sorry I had to duck out for a second, any luck with the printer?
<marcie> Also i'm not sure if the song listings will work if i don't use it in windows...although i'm more concerned about my warranty. I don't expect it to break...but a warranty is important and i just got it in February
<_jason> cion: you only have multiverse for backports.  Do you want to fix this by editing that file or using synaptic?
<cion> _jason: I'll follow ur steps so u decide
<kailash> hello all
<_jason> cion: ok, do this: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<marcie> I'm concerned i might accidently erase the bit of the program that runs the machine (about 5mb) on the flashdrive if i'm not working in windows...you CAN"T do that in windows...otherwise i can get it to reformat itself for windows (it can do that).
<cion> roger go ahead
<marcie> As i said...even if there is some sign of linux i don't think they would care...but i NEED to keep that file safe
<salmiak> ah, but hmm...ipod?
<_jason> cion: add the word `` multiverse'' to the end of lines 20,21,36, and 37
<marcie> i don't know ipods rules...i know their extended warranty is the same and i believe if that's the case their general warranty is the same
<Tedd> IPod's suck.
<paradizelost> marcie: you could do a dd if=/dev/usbdevice of=/home/usbdrivebackup
<Tedd> They break and scratch easily, they're way overpriced, and they get more credit than they deserve.
<gill> I agree, apples sucks apples
<HedgeMage> How can I reduce the sensitivity of my laptop's touch pad? something in a recent update made it so sensitive it's driving me nuts
<marcie> and personally i don't like IPODS. They are expensive for what they do. When they first introduced them in Britain they wouldn't replace a dead battery (you needed to buy a new ipod). I"m not in Britain...but it took a humongous fuss to get that fixed, which turns me off.
<NoUse> Tedd the creatie nomads are now more expenseive that ipods
<salmiak> yeah, backup the usb device. That'd be smart
<cion> _jason ok done
<Tedd> NoUse, then don't get a creative nomad
<frfx2> i have installed some little games with synaptic.but the games don't appear in Applications > Games.if i want to play them i must go to /usr/games/ is there a solution?
<Tedd> Go with whta I did, and get the Zen MicroPhoto
<Tedd> I can honestly reccomend it
<_jason> cion: save the file, run 'sudo apt-get update', then try installing flashplugin-nonfree again
<NoUse> Tedd my point is they are pretty much on par with other portable media devices as far as price
<marcie> The stores that sell IPODS here have a DOA policy. Most things can be exchanged during a warranty if they break. Broken IPOD that wasn't "Dead on arrival" when you bought it needed to (generally) go back to Apple...all that type of stuff doesn't make me that interested in ipods
<Tedd> It's a great piece of hardware, and if you splurge and spend the extra 40 for the 2-year-warranty, you're golden.
<cion> _jason ok
<azurehuesofblue> how do I fix this, I'm bummed... http://pastebin.com/709510
<Tedd> As far as price goes, nouse, you have me. But in terms of reliability and capabilities, they're very different things
<_jason> azurehuesofblue: what is http://theli.free.fr/packages/breezy/ ?
<cion> _jason ok got it
<kailash> hello all am wondering how do I share an internet connection with other computers? I mean I have a Hoary box and connect to the adsl through a eagle-usb modem .. I need to share internet to other computers
<cion> _jason that's it?
<_jason> azurehuesofblue: (I think that's for listen and that breezy repo doesn't exist anymore)  I would just remove it from your sources.list
<marcie> you are golden but they won't fix them in the city...and it says right on the extended warranty only valid if you use Mac or Windows...it may be a country thing that they can do that...maybe it can be challenged in court but it would cost way more than the ipod
<_jason> cion: nope
<_jason> cion: ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/*flash*  <-- what does that return?
<cion> _jason ok go ahead
<marcie> i was able to get a warranty that extended my mp3 player to 3 years for $30...the IPOD one here is $60-70 for TWO years
<marcie> and if mine breaks they'll fix it here...not ship it elsewhere...
<azurehuesofblue> ok yeah, I want to get rid of it, I don't want it, I think it goes with some crappy media player... how do i remove it... ok hol up sorry ill put that.
<marcie> Now what was someone saying about backing up the file...i wasn't sure how to do that
<kailash> hello all am wondering how do I share an internet connection with other computers? I mean I have a Hoary box and connect to the adsl through a eagle-usb modem .. I need to share internet to other computers
<dooglus> azurehuesofblue: the correct URL is http://theli.free.fr/packages/_breezy_obsoltete/
<salmiak> dd if=/dev/usbdevice of=/home/usbdrivebackup
<paradizelost> marcie: dd if=/dev/usbdevice of=/home/usbbackup
<_jason> azurehuesofblue: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'    <-- do that and then delete the line with http://theli.free.fr/packages/breezy/ in it, then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<marcie> ok so if i connect the mp3 player and then type it in?
<marcie> (i love hacks...but i don't know all that many)
<cion> _jason /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/flashplayer.xpt
<cion> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<salmiak> marcie, man dd ;)
<_jason> cion: ok, now do this: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/*flash* /opt/firefox/plugins
<azurehuesofblue> ok so forget the dooglus comment (sorry dooglus just trying to get clear) _jason?
<paradizelost> marcie: just make sure you don't do it the other way around or you'll erase your device....
<HedgeMage> fwiw, it sounds like marcie and I share the same opinion of iPods, and I <3 my iRiver (native ogg support, yay!, extended warranty for 3 years WITH accidental damage and theft insurance $20 via amazon.com)
<_jason> azurehuesofblue: if you want to use that player, then do what dooglus said.  If you don't want that repository, then delete as I said
<HedgeMage> oh, and the particular one I have has a waterproofing system for underwater fun
<dooglus> azurehuesofblue: if you don't want that repository, delete the line(s) from /etc/apt/source.list; if you do want it, fix the URL
<salmiak> it copies whatever you want. IF = read from file, OF = write to file
<gill> how can I tell wat version of cups I have?
<marcie> jason ?
<paradizelost> i have a 512mb rio, works great, and i download music w/ napster and itunes, i just use tunebite to re-record the encoded files to a standard mp3
<NoUse> gill dpkg -l | grep cups
<_jason> marcie: ?
<azurehuesofblue> I went to the website... it's some shitty player lol... Imma get rid of it. :)
<gnomefreak> _jason: i added it
<Alpha2x> Anyone here who could help me with a small usb issue
<_jason> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<marcie> sorry jason wrong person...paradizelost...what do you mean
<cion> _jason done
<NoUse> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<_jason> cion: now close all instances of firefox, start it again, and visit http://badgerbadgerbadger.com/
<paradizelost> marcie: what do i mean about what?
<Alpha2x> ok basicaly ive just got a KVM with has a built in hub, and ubuntu isnt detecting any of the kvm when i switch to it
<kailash> hello all am wondering how do I share an internet connection with other computers? I mean I have a Hoary box and connect to the adsl through a eagle-usb modem .. I need to share internet to other computers
<marcie> HMM...are you saying i can put totally different software on it to display the songs and all that?
<paradizelost> kailash: if the usb-modem shows up as an eth# just use firestarter to set up your rules
<salmiak> kailash, i'd recommend using firestarter :)
<cion> _jason excelent
<kailash> thx mates
<cion> _jason thx man
<NoUse> Alpha2x run 'dmesg' and see if outputs anything about your hub/kvm
<_jason> cion: np
<marcie> AND that i can save the original file on it so that if  reloaded it it would work like before...keeping the warranty good
<brandon_> kailash: you need what's called a router
<Alpha2x> ok
<kailash> well i want ubuntu b a router
<salmiak> kailash, i'm using ubuntu as router here ;)=
<paradizelost> marcie: basically.  but bear in mind, if you dd if=/home/newfile of=/dev/usbdevice it would overwrite the filesystem
<salmiak> ;)*
<kailash> iptables
<kailash> ?
<salmiak> yup
<azurehuesofblue> _jason, this is a mess, it said none of the athentication protocols specified are host supported authentication failed and my source.list file is blank
<marcie> It's on some hidden partion...i can't see the file...i know it is there because of the space it takes and by reading the manual
<brandon_> kailash: you can do that, but it will not function as well as a good router would
<kailash> god thats a head ache
<marcie> (the part that runs the player now)
<paradizelost> marcie: can you cfdisk /dev/usbdevice?  should show you what's there
<Alpha2x> yeah its showing up there
<_jason> azurehuesofblue: paste exactly what you typed please (you can ignore that warning that is output but your sources hsould not be empty :))
<salmiak> brandon_, yes it works better than an ordinary router?
<marcie> I'll do that
<marcie> (if nothing else i'll be recharging it...but as i said i went for a small drive but better quality...so i'm getting bored
<paradizelost> marcie: but remember, it could hose the device...
<brandon_> salmiak: now see here..
<paradizelost> if you overwrite the system...
<azurehuesofblue> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<azurehuesofblue> that's exactly what I tyeped _jason
<_jason> azurehuesofblue: you need the quotes like I put them
<salmiak> brandon_, my brother plays alot and he says he got better ping and higher speed than before...Ok, to be honest, our router sucked. D-link 604 ;)
<azurehuesofblue> ok sorry, brb
<paradizelost> !disclaimer
<Alpha2x> NoUse, Its appearing there
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<dooglus> azurehuesofblue: did that show you a bunch of lines beginning with "deb "?
<NoUse> Alpha2x what part of the KVM should ubuntu be detecting and what should it be doing?
<marcie> well the reason i want to use wine is because i don't want to hose the device...to be honest i'm low income, had a temporary job during the last election and this was one of my two "treats" for 6 weeks of work
<Alpha2x> well its supposed to be routing through a usb mouse and headset
<frfx2>  i have installed some little games with synaptic.but the games don't appear in Applications > Games.if i want to play them i must go to /usr/games/ is there a solution?
<gnomefreak> _jason: im thinking we need to find atleast a work around for that lol
<Alpha2x> its doing the keyboard (PS2) and screen fine
<gill> frfx2 have you tried the menu editor?
<marcie> (sorry if that sounds pathetic...i guess it does, forget it)
<Alpha2x> if i pluged the receiver in directly it works
<paradizelost> salmiak: the linksys/dlink/belkin etc... routers are very limited, they don't have much memory, etc.. while they're great for general internet use, i wouldn't not use a linux machine as a router.
<paradizelost> salmiak: they are a lot more flexible, plus can use as much memory as you have in the system for handling the traffice
<NoUse> Alpha2x does this device require software when used on Windows?
<Alpha2x> nope it just works
<dooglus> paradizelost: linksys routers *are* linux machines, aren't they?
<NoUse> Alpha2x when you plug the mouse into the hub does it get registed in dmesg?
<marcie> OTOH generally i can get old computers to work fine...this machine is a real upgrade from my P2 200...
<dinamizador> hola
<azurehuesofblue> _jason, same old rejection message, but at least my sources.list is alive with activity, I'll look for the url
<marcie> new operating systems take longer
<salmiak> paradizelost, i didn't really follow you there...you would NOT use a linux machine as router, because they are more flexible?
<mcrawfor> hey guys, I'm using the apache2-ssl-certificate program to create my own ssl certs.  How can I make them last longer than a month! it only signs them for a tiny period and I have to re-run the program.
<dooglus> salmiak: he said he would not not use a linux machine.
<paradizelost> dooglus: yes, but they have all of about 8mb memory.
<azurehuesofblue> deb http://theli.free.fr/packages/breezy/ ./
<azurehuesofblue> ## created by arnielistenadded
<paradizelost> salmiak: by saying i wouldn't not use a linux machine, it says i would only use a linux machine...
<kailash> i'd rather use my linux box than buy a router
<frfx2> gill: yeah that works but now i dont have a icon in my Applications > Games (just a standard window)
<azurehuesofblue> _jason, that was the last line
<kailash> but configuring iptables is a headache
<dooglus> azurehuesofblue: just delete all the lines which mention theli.free.fr
<_jason> azurehuesofblue: you can delete those two, then save, and run 'sudo apt-get update' without the quotes in your terminal
<gill> frfx2: I don't understand, as long as you add the games you want to the menu using the same commands as you use in /usr/games
<kailash> any good tutorials you can point me to?
<dooglus> _jason: why do you suggest 'sudo' sometimes and 'gksudo' others?  is there any advantage of one over the other?  I use 'sudo' for everything, myself.
<gnomefreak> dooglus: are you on breezy?
<Alpha2x> NoUse, it doesnt appear so
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I'm on XP at the moment.
<salmiak> paradizelost, confuse me more ;) It may be because my english is not really that great. I'm swedish, you see...But i do not at all understand what you mean .You were being ironic? ;)
<azurehuesofblue> cool, thank you both dooglus and _jason, I was stressn.
<gnomefreak> :(
<dooglus> gnomefreak: other times I alternate between dapper and sid
<_jason> dooglus: gksudo for gui stuff
<gnomefreak> dooglus: gksudo is for gui apps
<NoUse> Alpha2x and if you plug it straight into the computer it works?
<_jason> azurehuesofblue: np
<paradizelost> salmiak: no, it's called a double negative
<dooglus> _jason: sudo works for gui stuff too for me
<marcie> Hedgemaze...would you be willing to move to another channel to give me some help on this...i know it is more than basic, which is what i guess this is for...but having MP# player working is important to me
<paradizelost> salmiak: lets say you subtract a negative number
<paradizelost> salmiak: that's the same as adding the number...
<salmiak> paradizelost, crap, didn't see the "not". :) sorry then
<_jason> dooglus: yes, but you run the risk of having an app writing to config files in your $HOME as root and changing ownership (seems to happen with k3b for example)
<Alpha2x> NoUse, Yeah if i plug both devices in directly they work fine
<gnomefreak> can i have 3 breezy users run a command for me and tell me if it opens a blank file or not?
<NoUse> Alpha2x can you give me the model of this kvm/hub?
<_jason> dooglus: like some of those .Xauthority ownership problems we see sometimes are most likely due to something like that
<dooglus> _jason: I think that was an old k3b bug.  It doesn't happen any more, does it.
* r0cc0 is back (gone 01:21:30)
<paradizelost> dooglus: _jason,  why not just log in to gnome as root and run the stuff you need??? ;)
<kailash> well firestarter is a firewall no?
<dooglus> paradizelost: I don't have a root password set
<kailash> how cud it help me?
<paradizelost> kailash: it's a firewall configuration program
<dooglus> paradizelost: and I don't run GNOME, either
<marcie> root password is the same as what you sign in as
<gnomefreak> kailash: firestarter is a frontend to the iptables
<paradizelost> kailash: you tell it what is your internal and what is your external
<dooglus> marcie: yeah, right.
<kailash> ah kewl
<kailash> thanks
<paradizelost> kailash: and it configures everything for you
<Alpha2x> NoUse, its an unbranded one i got from ebuyer
<kailash> thanks mates
<marcie> doogplus: i learn quickly...but i still need to learn it
<paradizelost> dooglus: well, kde, blackbox, fluxbox evolution, whatever you run...
<Alpha2x> i can give u a link to a manual for it
<frfx2> gill: yes but now i dont have a little image before the name of the game.i can add a image to the entry but i dont know where the icon of the game is
<paradizelost> dooglus: it was meant as a sarcastic remark...
<dooglus> marcie: the root password and the user password are quite different.  by default there is no root password in ubuntu, the root account is locked if you use the basic install method
<paradizelost> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<NoUse> Alpha2x I'm out of ideas, you might try reporting it as a bug
<r0cc0> which software to choose for burning cd and dvds?
<paradizelost> dooglus: it's not locked per-se,  you could sudo su -
<NoUse> !tell Alpha2x about bugs
<NoUse> !tell Alpha2x about bug
<dooglus> paradizelost: the account is locked, as in "passwd -l"
<marcie> doogplus: well as long as put the Seudo in doesn't it work the same way...(after you ask to move to the terminal and the password is your sign in?) God I'd hate to give bad answers...
<minimec> kailash: Hi. I always used 'bastille' for my router-config. It's some kind of router/firewall Software
<gill> frfx2: try looking in /usr/local/share/ or /usr/share/ you can also use the locate program to great effect
<kailash> bastille? is it user friendly?
<paradizelost> minimec: there's lots of programs to automatically configure iptables
<salmiak> but isn't it possible to write "sudo bash" to get a root terminal?
<dooglus> marcie: you can use sudo to run commands as root, but not to log in to GNOME as root
<minimec> kailash: You mught love that. The configuration is some kind of 'question-answer game' ;)
<kailash> kewl
<teletubbie> hi
<kailash> gonna give it a shot thanks minimec
<marcie> dooglus: ah i see...i tend to think of doing anything as root as being command line
<kailash> are you french?
<teletubbie> can gparted resize partitions?
<NoUse> teletubbie yes
<marcie> dooglus: didn't realize there was any other way
<vengeful>  im trying to get gnome network manager working in xubuntu
<dooglus> salmiak: you can get a root terminal using 'sudo -i', 'sudo -s', 'sudo bash', or the old favourite 'sudo su -'
<paradizelost> dooglus: you can't log into gnome as root, unless you configure gdm/kdm to allow root logins anyways.
<vengeful> i have it set to start gnome preferences and i have the taskbar up but i dont see the applet and i cant add it the usual way to add applets
<ferronica> hello room
<HedgeMage> hi ferronica
<kailash> kewl there is internet connection sharing in firestarter!
<marcie> well i'm going to sign off for now
<marcie> bye
<ferronica> HedgeMage: hi
<dooglus> paradizelost: you don't have to use gdm at all - a 'startx' from a vc will run GNOME
<MonsieurBon> hello
<paradizelost> also true.
<salmiak> kailash, that's partly what it's for :)
<paradizelost> but it's easer to add the line to allow root logins....
<MonsieurBon> I'm looking for the bbips script mentioned here: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#bbips Does someone know where to find it?
<ferronica> HedgeMage: Do u know how to update new firefox 1.5, bcoz Check for update option is DIM..
<paradizelost> kailash: the only place i haven't liked firetsarter is if you have multiple internal interfaces.
<paradizelost>  wget -c http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/bbips.0.3.2.sh
<kailash> wow whats that?
<dooglus> ferronica: in ubuntu firefox doesn't update itself, the same as the other packages don't.  updates are handled by APT
<kailash> i mean multiple internal interfaces
<MonsieurBon> paradizelost, I would not ask, if it was there!
<paradizelost> MonsieurBon: you could use web.archive.org or google cache and see if it's there
<slackern> MonsieurBon: https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=139927 there you got it
<HedgeMage> ferronica: user apt (Update manager and synaptic are both front-ends for this)
<ferronica> dooglus: sorry i didnt get you..
<paradizelost> kailash: one interface connected to the internet, and a few network cards on the inside
<paradizelost> say you want to have a couple of networks
<ferronica> HedgeMage:  sudo apt-get update firefox
<MonsieurBon> slackern, thx alot
<paradizelost> or share w/ your own apt. w/ access to samba or stuff, and another apt. w/ only internet access.
<ferronica> HedgeMage:  like this???
<slackern> MonsieurBon: just browse their archive for that older version
<kailash> oh.. well I have one usb modem and one network card
<frfx2> gill: nothing there :(
<paradizelost> kailash: so it should work fine for you
<dooglus> ferronica: "breezy" is a set of versions of software.  It came with firefox 1.0.4 or something.  it's not going to change to include 1.5.  you can install 1.5 yourself if you like, but it's not part of breezy, 'cos breezy came out before firefox 1.5 did
<kailash> phew
<MonsieurBon> slackern, I suppose the newer will do!
<paradizelost> ferronica: you could install dapper.
<paradizelost> ferronica: comes w/ 1.5.0.2
<ferronica1> ???
<dooglus> ferronica: dapper comes with 1.5.0.2, last I saw.  I don't know why not 1.5.0.3, maybe that will change before final release.
<salmiak> kailash, one thing: will you use a network cable directly to another computer, or will you use a switch/hub between your computer and the other computer/s in the house?
<kailash> btw don't you people find drake beta installation a lill bit buggy?
<matthinckley> hello everyone
<kailash> no ill use it directly
<slackern> kailash: Only problem i have is with the ati drivers right now
<kailash> what if i had a hub?
<HedgeMage> ferronica: yep
<slackern> kailash: and well those are up to ati to fix.
<paradizelost> kailash: not too bad.  has much better support for quite a few things
<dooglus> kailash: report any bugs you find to launchpad.  within a matter of days they'll be marked as 'minor' and ignored forever more :)
<SkunkWorks> Could someone point me to info on installing a working mysql on ubuntu. (and has anyone had luck with it)  4 or 5
<paradizelost> kailash: at least on flight 7
<ferronica1> HedgeMage: Okay
<shionuma> Anyone able to tell me how to set an External HD as default stoarage, and default place to install Applications when reunning from a Live CD
<shionuma> ?
<kailash> ok mates
<HedgeMage> ferronica: if you are still on breezy (as opposed to Dapper) I think youmay have to do it manually
<salmiak> kailash, then you'll need a, i'm not sure about the english word, "cross cable" (any native english/american confirm this)
<gnomefreak> _jason: the "" with gksdo gedit is that alt+f2 and/or terminal?
<HedgeMage> ferronica: I'm on Dapper so I couldn't tell you for sure
<kailash> yeah i have one
<dooglus> salmiak: "crossover cable" I think
<matthinckley> anyone: is there a way to change the association timeout in Network Manager to more than 60 seconds?  I have everything working but at school I get this error: NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long (>60s), failing activation.
<salmiak> dooglus, ok ;)
<ferronica1> HedgeMage: so there is no way to upgrade firefox 1.5
<salmiak> kailash, then just go for it and use the power of linux as router ;)
<NoUse> !tell ferronica1 about ff1.5
<kailash> yeah sure I will!
<HedgeMage> thanks NoUse I can never remember that one
<gill> YAY!
<kailash> it won't be a prob to share the net with windows would it?
<frfx2> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: someone helped you for a few hours installing it lastweek what happened?
<dooglus> ferronica: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<salmiak> kailash, nope
<kailash> ah ok
<salmiak> kailash, i'm doing that ;)
<kailash> salmiak: :)
<dinamizador> holaaaaaaaa
<gill> The printer works oh yes it does!
<NoUse> gill what did it take?
<salmiak> dinamizador, hello... ;P
<gill> NoUse: gutenprint 5.0.0rc2
<NoUse> gill interesting, cool
<gnomefreak> gill: an epson printer?
<gill> NoUse: and alot of interesting installing
<kailash> apart from nvu ... do we have any "worthwhile" wysiwyg website ides on linux??
<ferronica1> ~$ chown -R u+w /home/username/firefox
<gill> gnomefreak, yes Epson stylus D68
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: i did
<gnomefreak> gill: yeah seen that a few times
<gill> gnomefreak, after everything it detected the model
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: everything gose fine, but check for update option is DIM
<gill> gnomefreak, the printer is a bit slow though...
<gnomefreak> gill: normally gimp-print and gutenprint (from repos should work ok)
<xChipx> Hi! has anyone experienced problem with installing dapper drake from the live-cd? I get loads of problems. First it doesn't boot up Xorg, not even if I change the nv driver to vesa. I got it working, booting up with 1280x1024 console and using fbdev driver. (sort of, only half screen, b&w). Then when I got to the partition manager I experienced other problems. First it destroyed my partition when it tried to resize it to make room for anot
<xChipx> partition, then, when I created the partitions in advance in windows, the installer listed them as 0byte?!
<xChipx> I haven't read about anyone else having these problems?
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: i dont think you can update that way
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: Do u know how to update it???
<loothinker> where can i get the source.list file for dapper?
<gill> gnomefreak, this model was not in the list and all the epson drivers I tryed made the printer spew paper without printing anything
<paradizelost> xChipx: which version of the livecd are you using?
<paradizelost> xChipx: because i know on an older version of the install cd it wasn't working right.
<xChipx> paradizelost: I tried both beta 2 and flight 7
<matthinckley> xChipx: I never got the livecd installer to work, dapper beta1 or beta2
<dooglus> loothinker: do you have breezy already?
<paradizelost> i don't know why you'd want ot install from a livecd anyways.....
<loothinker> yes
<xChipx> I wanted to try out the spiffy graphical installer :)
<matthinckley> I found the text installer to be much more reliable
<paradizelost> loothinker: try the #ubuntu+1 room...
<gnomefreak> gill: ok it might be the D series than the ones from repos worked fine for my C64
<dooglus> loothinker: to upgrade, just run "sudo update-manager -d" and it will do everything for you when you click on the 'dapper' button
<kailash> i love the text install
<kailash> quick n sweet
<xChipx> matthinckley: well, so it seems :)
<minimec> xChipx: I heard about some problems, using the live-cd as install medium (I think it is because of the new install gui). I used the netinstall image. It works without problems.
<gill> gnomefreak, bare that in mind in someone asks about the epson d seires in this room
<xChipx> I'm just interested in the "converting-newbie-factor"
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: TELL ME PLEASE :(
<loothinker> o,thanks
<gnomefreak> i will gill thankyou
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: can you please hold on a min
<matthinckley> xChipX: lol yeah, I like the new text installer too, you can set your resolution for your shell before you install, and it has pretty menu
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: OKAY :I
<paradizelost> !tell ferronica about shouting
<gill> the only other wierd problem is the lack of fdd, which seems to be a hardware issue
<paradizelost> ferronica don't shout
<paradizelost> ferronica1: don't shout
<gnu2it2> i need to setup to telnet to a SCO unix from my ubuntu box. they said to set for sco ansi color terminal emultion. how do i do this?
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: doesnt it check for updates when it gets open still?
<xChipx> heh. Ok, I'll use the text-installer. I just need to know if someone else with a Geforce MX 5200 is experiencing problems in nv-driver with an installed ubuntu. I just get vertical yellow stripes..
<xChipx> (on the live cd)
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: to update firefox open terminal type gksudo firefox than once its open see if you can click the update thing in firefoxs menu
<loothinker> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cn/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 85.133.25.7 80] 
<loothinker> why?
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: while you are doing that _dont_ go browsing please close and restart firefox the normal way before browsing
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: thanx my GOOD FRIENDit works
<loothinker> and "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz" is not a zip file
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: i know it does its on the ff1.5 website that everyone gave you a link for
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: from where u got all these commandss
<gnomefreak> ^^^ read above statment
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: but where is my UBUNTU default firefox 1.0.8??/
<paradizelost> gnomefreak: there is no ff 1.0.8 that i've ever heard of.  it went from 1.0.7 to 1.5
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: it not being used as default its still on system
<paradizelost> ferronica1: dapper starts w/ 1.5
<gnomefreak> paradizelost: 1.0.8 is breezy normal ff updates
<gnomefreak> paradizelost: the repos got 1.0.8 in breezy
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: I think Dapper beta is available
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: yes it is
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: i dont like beta
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: i would wait than
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: what Extensins r u using for firefox???
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: none
<matth-w> Question about installing a script for xchat, needing to install other things for the script also, but can't find Perl in the add applications.
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: none WHY???
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: no need for them i dont use firefox often enough
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: then what u use???
<slackern> I use 'adblock', 'flashblock' and 'adblock g filterset' for my firefox.
<gnomefreak> links2
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: OPERA
<gill> you would have thought mounting an fdd wouldn't be that hard
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: links2 what is that for???
<paradizelost> gnomefreak: guess i never saw that.  i upgraded to 1.5 before it came out then...
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: a text based browser for most part
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: give me the link let me see it
<gnomefreak> i use ff when im to lazy to use links2 ;)
<gill> Gnome says: Unable to mount the selected volume: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: you install it from repos
<paradizelost> gnomefreak: but why not wget the page and vi it??? ;)
<gnomefreak> than type links -g or just links in termnail
<gnomefreak> paradizelost: too many steps in there lol
<gnomefreak> run links -g www.whatever.com and poof its there
<gill> ok so it mounts under the command: sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy but I'd rather my land lady didn't have to run commands to get her CV
<gnomefreak> http://links.twibright.com/
<gnomefreak> ^^^ links website
<NoUse> gill http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106544 I'm not sure if this will fix your problem but looks close
<paradizelost> gill: you should be able to add user to the line in fstab...
<paradizelost> well, i gotta head to lunch.  we'll cya l8r
<SkunkWorks> Could someone point me to info on installing a working mysql on ubuntu. (and has anyone had luck with it)  4 or 5
<salmiak> ok burning my first dvd in ubuntu now, with Gnome Baker. wish me luck ;D
<NoUse> !tell SkunkWorks about lamp
<alvaro> !tell alvaro about lamp
<Elektrochelovek> !tell Elektrochelovek  about lamp
<vero> ola
<vero> como te llamas
<gill> remind me how you install a de file?
<gill> deb*
<Ng> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<SkunkWorks> Lamp?
<Ng> SkunkWorks: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<gill> thanks ng
<Ng> (lamp == linux apache mysql php/perl/python)
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: from where u got all these commands.???
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: what command?
<vicky__> hi
<gnomefreak> ;)
<hawkeye> :)
<vicky__> =)
<SkunkWorks> Ng: thanks.  We used the package manager to install it.  But there are some issues.  There seems to be user right issues.
<alvaro> Hello, I am in AMD64 and with Firefox from repository if a Middle-Click in a Tab it closes, but I have downloaded firefox from mozilla.org (to enable flash. a firefox 32bits version) and now that function doesn't work, why?
<vero> ola hay algien espaol
<vicky__> what's up?
<vicky__> sip
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<vicky__> metete al canal 10
<vero> hello
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: UBUNTU commands???
<SkunkWorks> Ng: looking for someone who has maybe written up a "how to" on ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> !commands
<Ng> SkunkWorks: that's unlikely to be anything to do with the install itself - perhaps a quick read of the mysql.com docs for user management?
<ubotu> I guess commands is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: ^^^
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: OK
<SkunkWorks> Ng:  thanks again.  Ok - we are reading as much as we can :)  just going to have to do some more researching.
<Ng> SkunkWorks: I quite like phpmyadmin as a mysql browsing/admin tool - its user management stuff is quite nice
<Ng> but that obviously needs apache and php installed
<SkunkWorks> Ng: we where trying to admin though mysqladmin
<vicky__> what's up??
<vicky__> are you in there???
<alvaro> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hanuma> can anybody explain what is meant by universe and multiverse in sources.list of apt
<hanuma> ?
<Ng> hanuma: they are extra repositories of software, that is unsupported by the core ubuntu team, but made available for convenience
<gnomefreak> hanuma: they are repos with non-free applications and extra software
<hanuma> thanks Ng
<hanuma> thanks  gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<Kingdong> Hey ppls, i have a question. How do I get a program to start up when my desktop starts
<Ng> Kingdong: System->Preferences->Sessions, then add it in the Startup Programs tab
<Kingdong> K, thanx! :)
<Ng> or you may be able to leave it running when you log out and tick the "Save current session" box
<Ng> but that doesn't work with all applications
<Kingdong> Will, try that tooo! :)
<Steve^> When using a GLText screensaver, why does it make a gap in the text?
<Steve^> for instance, put "one two three four five" in the text and it splits after three
<ferronica1> Any person here using DEMONOID???
<ferronica1> www.demonoid.com???
<Reidy> Hey I have a realy retarded problem and I don't know whether or not it is to do with me bieng a complete noob or just something's messed up. I cannot access any other drive or partion other than the one I boot of i have mounted them tyed accesseing them from the console but I get access denied even as root any ideas any one?
<Reidy> 
<Reidy> Also in the /dev folder if I try access a hard drive for axample /dev/hdb1 I just get could not open the file /dev/hdb1
<Kingdong> Oh, 1 more qustion. Is there a shortcut key to swictch between workspaces? If so what is it.
<_doctormo> I would like to thank you all for your help today :-)
<_doctormo> (I'm gill, well not _gill_ per say but the user formaly gill)
<L33TrDaNu> i've got kde installed.... and  a tri-monitor setup. Using two nvidia cards
<cow_2001> i want to --reinstall everything that has some role in running my DVD drive, is there a way to do that?
<L33TrDaNu> All is working, except when I open Konqueror it freezes X
<Kingdong> Oh, 1 more qustion. Is there a shortcut key to switch between workspaces? If so what is it?
<cow_2001> i prelinked everything and now the DVD doesn't work well
<_doctormo> cow_2001: what is the problem?
<L33TrDaNu> anyone have any ideas?
<cow_2001> _doctormo, i prelinked everything and now the DVD doesn't work well
<_doctormo> cow_2001: prelinked?
<Dr_Willis> Kingdong, i belive ya can mouse over the pager and scroll the wheel. :P or ya can look at the gnome key binding perferance program and see.
<Dr_Willis> !prelink
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> I dont see what prelinking would affect the dvd drive  however. You mean dvd videos are not playing as well?
<Steve^> can someone please try the GLText screensaver with "one two three four five" and see what happens?
<Steve^> Or is there another screensaver I can put text on?
<cow_2001> Dr_Willis, i don't see it, too, bit i want to make sure it isn't prelink
<r0xoR> i'm having a problem with the XFCE package
<luiz>  brasil, somebody ???
<pozdiy> what is analog of netBeans under Ubuntu?
<_doctormo> pozdiy: perl ;-)
<luiz> I need de irc brazil of Ubuntu,somebody?
<r0xoR> xfce-themes won't install for some reason and all i get saying that there's an unmet dependency and then it says "xfce4-themes:" in a blank white box below the message saying "unmet dependency"
<bbrazil> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<pozdiy> _doctormo, appreciate your humour (personally, I'd wish both JAVA and perl exticnt)
<mourez27> somebody knows how to install easy ubuntu without bug,
<r0xoR> when i select xfce4-panel and *then* try to select xfce4-themes it tells me "xfce4-themes: Depends: xfce4-panel but it is not going to be installed"
<r0xoR> when xfce4-panel *is* obviously marked for installation
<mourez27> thanks
<r0xoR> mourez27, heheh, no... easyubuntu is just pretty buggy all round :P
<Tobias382> Anyone know what package(s) need(s) to be installed for Audacious to have the AudioScrobbler Client feature enabled when compiling it from source?
<r0xoR> Tobias382, did you read any of documentation that came *with* the source yet?
<harisund> What are locales? What 'locales' need to be set on my machine? Can someone give me some good documentation to read about them?
<sbengtson> r0xoR - Generally this is because you have a mismatch of versions with xfce4-themes and xfce4-panel. If you have used other repositories then that can cause the problems, I had this with EasyUbuntu a couple of times.
<r0xoR> i see
<r0xoR> yeah i do have a mismatch of my version of themes and panel
<Tobias382> r0xor: The closest thing that ./configure --help mentions is an --enable-FEATURE flag. I've done a grep -lr "crob" * on the root folder and it pull up anything that looks relevant.
<sbengtson> double check the version numbers of both packages, even a .1 will cause a problem. This means you have to uninstall all related packages :P, fix the repositories and reinstall.
<r0xoR> Tobias382, there should be a list of those --enable features around somewhere though
<r0xoR> Tobias382, they'll be *in* the ./configure file itself if nothing else
<Zero> hola
<r0xoR> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<KenSentMe> hi
<hanuma>  can anybody explain what are section names in sources.list of apt
<hanuma> ?
<NoUse> hanuma what are you trying to figure out?
<hanuma> NoUse, just i am new to ubuntu and apt i am trying to understand sources.list and tring to learn how to add a new repo
<NoUse> !tell hanuma about repos
<cc> is Dapper ready for use?
<Flannel> cc: depends on your definition of use.
<NoUse> hanuma you don't really need to understand what each section means, universe and multiverse just have some extra software
<cc> er, safe =D
<MacSlow> cc, while it not officially marked "for production use" it works for me on a daily basis.
<cc> i cannot wait to update my breezy to dapper ,
<NoUse> cc its scheduled to be marked stable on June 1
<Flannel> cc: you shouldn't lose data.  some things have quirks, and as such it shouldnt be used for anything mission critical,
<Reidy> in the console i am root yet when I try to execute a script I get permision denied
<mirak> is dapper in freeze of new package ?
<Flannel> but... you shouldnt wake up one morning to find your HD corrupt or anything.
<MacSlow> cc, I stress dapper quite some (at least OpenGL-related) and sofar it's quite ok
<cc> haha
<hanuma> Reidy, try changing the permissions of the file
<NoUse> Reidy make sure the script is set to be executable, chmod u+x file.sh
<Reidy> ok
<Reidy> thnx
<NoUse> mirak yes, only bug fixes now
<cc> Thank you guys
<mirak> NoUse: so no repositories for next version yet ?
<mirak> NoUse: it would be a shame if Listen wasn't included in dapper
<NoUse> mirak for the version after dapper?
<mirak> for gnome
<brandon_> NoUse? it's quite ok, is it?
<mirak> NoUse: Edgy Eft ?
<mirak> NoUse: no for dapper
<cc> 6 months is quite long for me
<mirak> NoUse: that's a very good player music
<NoUse> mirak I'm not sure, seach http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> cc: only four.  6-10
<cc> Flannel what do ya mean ?
<mirak> Flannel: why was there a delay ?
<Flannel> cc: E.E. is being released in october, so its only a four month wait from Dapper.
<Flannel> mirak: to add support for eastern languages in Dapper
<cc> o, gotcha
<mirak> Flannel: URSS  ?
<mirak> lol
<mirak> USSR
<cc> Flannel: what's E. E. =D
<diablo_> is there still talk about ubuntu getting the application emulator that was in linspire?
<diablo_> i forget what its called, i wanna say crossfire i think its wrong
<RandolphCarter> diablo_: crossover office?
<teletubbie> how can gparted resize my /home partition if /home is in use?
<Flannel> cc: Edgy Eft, the dapper+1
<NoUse> teletubbie no
<sbengtson> teletubbie - You have to boot off the live cd to resize partitions that may be un use
<Flannel> mirak: what?
<diablo_> it was an application emulator like wine
<cc> Flannel: o, thanks,
<sbengtson> or you can log in as root and unmount /home then resize.
<cc> the names are funny
<sbengtson> Crossover is a commercial version of wine
<mirak> what re eastearn languages ?
<teletubbie> can I just change my user home dir and then login and use gparted to resize /home?
<cc> are these animals comin from Africa?
<Tobias382> r0xor: I'm having trouble figuring this out. It seems like all the AudioScrobbler feature requires is libmusicbrainz and libcurl, but I have both of those installed.
<diablo_> thats what i thought, so whats the word on ubuntu getting it
<diablo_> heard talk of it
<Flannel> cc: no.  theyre just animals.
<sbengtson> you can do that as well, you just need to be able to unmount your /home partition.
<NoUse> teletubbie you need to unmount he home partition
<teletubbie> NoUse, so I can do it without the livecd
<cc> Flannel: o,,,They're creative
<Flannel> mirak: asian languages, usually.
<NoUse> teletubbie yeah but I think its easier with the livecd
<teletubbie> nah, I know what I can do. I just wanna be sure
<indulis84> hi all
<sbengtson> Much easier with the live cd, then none of the partitions are mounted, some people have just a / and swap partition (ick) so you have to unmount everything to resize.
<teletubbie> I have /home separated
<mirak> why do we need to be root to share folders through samba ? That's bad
<diablo_> is there a novell netware administrative tool for ubuntu?
<diablo_> got novel client, thats not that usefull
<Dr_Willis> the root user has to enable the use of samba for the whole system to begin with
<Dr_Willis> which is to say - samba is basicially disabled by default.. Thats good. (or bad, depending on the arguments)
<Hatred> ahoy
<mneptok> arr.
<Hatred> mate of mine is trying to find out what kernal she's running atm, and google is giving us hell for some reason
<mneptok> uname -a
<Hatred> can someone leand us a hand?
<Hatred> a beautiful
<Hatred> thankyou mneptok
* mneptok tips his hat
<imonkey> hello in kde it is possible to lets your windows remember there possition for the next time you start them up is this also possible whit gnome?
<arrick> hello all
<[blah] > is there any way to bench mark my 3D graphics card in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> imonkey,  in gnome it can do it if you use their 'spatial'  file nagivational mode.. wich MOST people seem to hate.
<Dr_Willis> imonkey,  not sure about in kde.
<NoUse> imonkey if you click on the icon at the top-left it has options that allow you to do that
<arrick> Dr_Willis, where is a good forum on basic setup of Windows Server 2003 Enterprise?
<imonkey> NoUse: in the top left of the window you mean?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  no clue there..  thats beyond my experience. :P
<arrick> ok
<halcyon187> When I do a ps -A, apache2 shows up 5 times.  Is that normal?
<arrick> anyone, where is a good forum on basic setup of Windows Server 2003 Enterprise?
<mneptok> halcyon187: yes
<Dr_Willis> halcyon187,  yes
<mneptok> halcyon187: ps shows threads. apache is highly threaded.
<mneptok> arrick: you might try a channel dedicated to Windows support.
<halcyon187> thanks
<topyli> arrick: surely if you bought w2k3 enterprise, you can find support for it
<plantperson> I have a new HP printer,  which is not listed in the gnome printer list.  What would be the best way to set it up?
<arrick> mneptok, I ask in here cause my friends are here
<teletubbie> I can't umount /home it says it is busy but lsof is not showing anything that's using /home
<arrick> topyli, you gotta pay for it
<Industrial> Can anyone help me with installing django? (djangoproject.com)
<teletubbie> anything that may be using it?
<mneptok> teletubbie: just about everything if you're logged in.
<teletubbie> my home dir is /tele
<teletubbie> not /home/tele
<mneptok> Nautilus, Metacity, Terminal, *any* apps your userid is running
<sbengtson> teletubbie- what does your mount command say?
<teletubbie> umount: /home: device is busy
<teletubbie> /dev/sda2 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<arrick> hey guys, I have a usb external hard drive that I used with ubuntu, and now it has a ext3 format, how do I access that disc so I can reformat it as NTFS?
<sbengtson> teletubbie - something still has your /home locked, you may have to remove it from the fstab file and reboot.
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  you proberly need to just fdisk it and delete the ext3 partitions.. then fdisk/format it from a windows box.
<Industrial> Can anyone help me with installing django? (djangoproject.com)
<Industrial> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<Industrial> :\
<mneptok> Industrial: so install Python
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  not sure you can create a ntfs parttion/formated from within linux
<shachaf> Is there a package for Ubuntu that includes PyXML? I can't find one.
<arrick> where can I get fdiks from
<Industrial> mneptok: so its installed
<mneptok> Industrial: apparently not. :)
<mneptok> Industrial: or an older version is installed.
<MenZ> What font is used for the Ubuntu logo?
<lsuactiafner> whats the umask if i want anyone to be able to access the disk?, its a squid proxy disk,so user nobody should be able to modify and execute it
<bigmoe> anyone here uses tor
<bigmoe> or privoxy
<mneptok> lsuactiafner: 777
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<teletubbie> gparted still scanning for devices
<mustard5> bigmoe, I have in the past, but not currently
<bigmoe> anyone here knows how to change the external ip
<bigmoe> mustard5: do u know how to change the external ip
<lsuactiafner> noatime,defaults,umask=000 is that correct?
<lsuactiafner> i get an error
<teletubbie> resizing
<lsuactiafner> mount: wrong fs type ect
<lsuactiafner> but it works when i dont specify umash
<mustard5> bigmoe, I'm not sure what you mean, so probably not
<bigmoe> mustard5: like masqing ur internet ip address
<lsuactiafner>  /dev/hdd1       /squid          ext3        noatime,defaults,umask=000         0   0
<mustard5> bigmoe, isn't that what tor is about?  going through proxies?
<teletubbie> failled
<lsuactiafner> #tor
<lsuactiafner> tor rocks
<Rug> Howdy all
<sbengtson> teletubbie - what did gparted fail with (message)?
<bigmoe> yea and privoxy also you have to combine them but each time i do /etc/init.d/privoxy start it fails
<humbolt> I want to use fping without seeing all the "ICMP Time Exceeded from 172.20.138.1 for ICMP Echo sent to 172.20.138.11" messages. "-q" does not seem to do the trick!
<teletubbie> it says action applied to a busy device
<mustard5> bigmoe, with what error message?
<teletubbie> but /home was not mounted
<teletubbie> I only have the install disc of ubuntu
<imonkey> sorry i diddnt get a clear awnser the previous so ill ask it again in the hope someone can help me out:
<teletubbie> but it doesn't have gparted on it, right?
<imonkey> hello in kde it is possible to lets your windows remember there possition for the next time you start them up is this also possible whit gnome?
<bigmoe> no error mes just fails
<sbengtson> teletubbie - right click on the /home partition and see if it has a unmount.
<teletubbie> nope, no umount option
<sbengtson> no the install doesn't have a gparted on it sorry.
<Rug> imonkey: yes it is possible.  I can't tell you how though
<teletubbie> sbengtson, how can I resize using the livecd then?
<teletubbie> the install disc I mean
<Rug> imonkey: have you tried holding down the ctrl key when resizing?
<sethk> teletubbie, you can't.  resizing is in general quite dangerous and a bad idea unless you can tolerate losing all the data
<sbengtson> if you boot off the live cd you will get a desktop with the gparted application. the install cd you don't really have the ability to resize.
<[blah] > is there any way to bench mark my 3D graphics card in Ubuntu?
<sbengtson> can you back up your /home partition then delete it?
<sethk> teletubbie, so if you resize, make sure everything important is backed up
<imonkey> Rug: ill try it hold on :)
<teletubbie> I don't wanna waste a cd on the live cd
<Rug> teletubbie: use a CD-rw
<sethk> this is why you should always configure one large partition
<imonkey> Rug: is doesnt work :/
<rscheideman> how do i get to grub?
<teletubbie> I don't have cd-r. I only have dvd's
<Rug> imonkey: sorry
<sethk> rscheideman, if you are already installed, run the grub utility
<imonkey> Rug: np :) thanks for trying anyway
<Rug> imonkey: I don't use kde or gnome, so I don't remember how/where you 'fix' it
<MenZ> What font is used for the Ubuntu logo?
<cc> how come gentoo channel has more user# than ubuntu
<cc> so does debian
<MenZ> cc: probably because more people use Debian or Gentoo.
<Rug> cc: gentto folks are bored waiting for stuff to compile
<MenZ> Rug: heh
<cc> hehe
<sbengtson> Rug : nice :) personally I don't wait long to compile on gentoo (thanks to distcc :) )
<imonkey> Rug: what WM do you use instead if i may ask?
<Rug> sbengtson: yeah, just a joke.  I couldn't resist
<teletubbie> I can have max 4 primary partitions. right?
<Rug> imonkey: fluxbox
<Rug> teletubbie: yes
<NoUse> imonkey yes the top-left of the window
<imonkey> NoUse: i dont understand what you mean whit that.. do you mean the logo of the window?
<NoUse> imonkey yes
<imonkey> NoUse: could you tell me how this option is called? i cant find it..
<imonkey> Rug: the best WM ever but i quess gnome is alot better if you kinda new to ubuntu ;x i dont know all the app names yet
<NoUse> imonkey Advanced -> Special Window Settings
<imonkey> NoUse: are you in KDE or gnome?
<NoUse> imonkey kde, I thought thats what you were asking about
<imonkey> NoUse: hehe nope sorry im using gnome :)
<ncel> ncel181
<NoUse> imonkey ah sorry
<teletubbie> does resizing a dsic take alot of time?
<imonkey> NoUse: np :)
<Howdy125> Anyone know how to make the fonts smaller in dvdrip ?
<Rug> teletubbie: shouldn't take long
<Rug> Anybody using wdm?
<sbengtson> teletubbie - it can depending on the size and if anything goes wrong :)
<sbengtson> teletubbie - If you can backup the /home partition then remove it and recreate it to the size you want that may be the fastest.
<sbengtson> teletubbie - What fs type is your /home partition?
<teletubbie> mhh, yea. but gparted is still working on it
<teletubbie> :(
<glimp> hello, i tried to play FLV files with totem movie player the video is good but there is no sound
<billdoe> hey, i am working on a knoppix-ubuntu hybrid... basically a ubuntu base system w/ the knoppix scripts
<OneTruth> what is the command to download a file?
<OneTruth> i've seen a command called curl used before but i dont think it is valid on ubuntu
<mneptok> you can install curl
<RandolphCarter> OneTruth: you just need to install it, I think 'wget' may be on by default though
<mneptok> or you can use wget
* mneptok prefers curl
<OneTruth> is there a difference?
<OneTruth> what makes curl better?
<mneptok> bandwidth throttling
<RandolphCarter> true, but that shouldn't be the job of a downloader :) wget's great for getting multiple files recursively
<glimp> hi; what player should i use to play FLV files, can't seem to find FLV player for linux
<elfoe> hello !
<mneptok> curl --limit-rate 20K -O http://www.host.net/some/giant/honkin.mpg
<brandon_> does anybody use sql-ledger?
<jmp_me> How do i change display manager?
<OneTruth> mneptok:  interesting
<winona82> helo
<winona82> anyone here has a good idea (and easy) to share files throught internet? like windows capacities?
<glimp> hi; what player should i use to play FLV files, can't seem to find FLV player for linux
<winona82> glimp, vlc will do that
<glimp> vlc can't play it i tried it
<winona82> y play them with vlc...
<sbengtson> winona82 - you can do ftp, smb or scp
<winona82> those are video from flash, right?
<glimp> yeah
<winona82> sbengtson, actually i do it in my lan with SMB
<glimp> totem can play it but there is no sound
<HedgeMage> does anyone have a favorite jabber client they would like to recommend?  I'm becoming mildly annoyed by gaim.
<winona82> is there a way to make it work throught internet?
<NoUse> glimp if its just sound thats missing check the settings for what output method is being used, try to set it to esd or alsa
<glimp> ah okey thanks i'll try it
<winona82> sbengtson, what port does it use?
<mneptok> winona82: the SMB ports are usually closed on corporate LANs to prevent data theft
<teletubbie> thank god my /home is still ok
<sbengtson> winona82 - you can open somthing up to the internet like nfs or ftp I really do not recomend using smb on the internet.
<winona82> um
<sbengtson> teletubbie - good job!
<mneptok> winona82: why not just use Apache or DAV?
<teletubbie> I'm gonna do some backup and recreate partitions
<winona82> mneptok, i m working on doing it with apache
<sbengtson> winona82 - ftp is the best (fastest, and can be secured) DAV is not very secure either.
<winona82> actually i already run the server, but not have gone very far away
<mneptok> winona82: that only works one way, though. there is no upload.
<winona82> so, must i try ftp then?
<sbengtson> winona82 - Yeah you can setup a secure ftp server then you have reliable/fast upload and download.
<mneptok> winona82: just be careful. use vsftpd and RTFM.
<winona82> vsftpd will do the trick?
<sbengtson> I second the vsftpd
<sbengtson> very easy to setup and use.
<winona82> ok
<winona82> cool
<mneptok> *someone* needs to make a GUI Wired client for GNOME
<mneptok> maybe i'll prod co-workers after Dapper ships.
<made> I can't figure out how to install alien
<made> I have all the files I need I just can't figure out how to install it
<xpc> hi
<sbengtson> I'd love to make some more gui's but I am heavy into a project right now and have no extra time for that.
<made> I'm a noob to ubuntu btw
<mneptok> (although then everyone will be in Eft mode and freaking out)
<winona82> thx guys
<winona82> i'm gonna give a try to vsftpd
<sbengtson> winona82 - np
<Shira> hello, I am trying to download the iso using bittorrent from http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent, I am missing one segment for the last few hours can anybody reseed?
<mneptok> Shira: there should be tons of seeds
<made> can somebody help me figure out alien?
<Shira> there are, but the it still doesn't download that one segment
<Shira> its of 99.9% for a few hours now
<sbengtson> made - what's wrong with it? are you using .debs?
<mneptok> made: alien is in the *verse repos. just use apt-get/Synaptic
<mwe> made: alien foobar.rpm will generate a .deb. I recommend reading man alien from a terminal
<made> I need to convert a .rpm into .deb
<teletubbie> creating partitions :)
<NoUse> Shira I'll try seeding it
<Juhaz> made, usually bad idea
<Shira> NoUse: thanks!
<mustard5> made, install the alien package and see how you go
<made> I just like to use limewire pro and the only version I can find downloadable for linux is wrapped up in an rpm file
<NoUse> Shira let me know if you get that last chunk
<mustard5> made, there is another version somewhere I believe
<NoUse> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<made> ok
<mneptok> made: use Frostwire and install from the .tgz
<teletubbie> after formating the new partition, it has 700mb used
<teletubbie> but I haven't put anything on it yet
<teletubbie> why?
<mustard5> mneptok, there is a good .deb file for frostwire isn't there?
<sbengtson> teletubbie - Depending on the file system there is overhead.
<teletubbie> ext3
<mneptok> mustard5: no idea. i always install manually.
<mustard5> mneptok, k
<NoUse> teletubbie how big is the partition?
<sbengtson> teletubbie - yeah that will be right
<sbengtson> teletubbie - not anywhere near ntfs though :)
<mustard5> made, frostwire is a good free alternative to limewire
<mneptok> Not *THAT* File System!
<sbengtson> teletubbie - on my 200g drive with reiserfs it has 33M overhead (this could be journaling with ext3)
<Shira> NoUse: Still no luck, I am starting to think it is not because of seeding but some other problem. Any thoughts? I am using the latest azureus
<mneptok> teletubbie: not to mention reserved blocks, which Ubuntu defaults to 5%.
<andersee> anybody else notice X crashing on dpms with the new xorg packages for breezy?
<NoUse> Shira have you forwarded the proper ports?
<mneptok> Shira: 6881
<teletubbie> it is around 40gb
<Shira> NoUse: I was able to tell azureus that to recheck the missing piece and its fine now 100%. Thanks a lot
<NoUse> teletubbie by default, around 10% is reserved for root
<Shira> mneptok: thanks as well
<sbengtson> teletubbie - small price to pay for the extra security.
<OneTruth> How do you search apt-get to check the verison of an app?
<mustard5> OneTruth, apt-cache show appname ?
<OneTruth> mustard5:  perfect
<cwcoxjr> @andersee, no, but after the updates I found that firefox now refuses to make HTTP requests.
<sethk> cwcoxjr, hmm, that makes firefox not quite as useful as before.  :)
<OneTruth> another question, I am installing a Wiki called twiki, what is the best practice on where to unpack the tar?
<cwcoxjr> chatzilla still works, so all is not lost
<sethk> OneTruth, I use /usr/build, but that's arbitrary.  The ultimate install directory has nothing to do with where you choose to unpack it
<sbengtson> OneTruth - anywhere you can access it. Some people use the /usr/src directory for building
<Blissex> OneTruth: '/usr/local' usually, but TWiki must be unpacked to the directory where you got the site.
<sethk>   /usr/local is typicall for installation, _not_ for unpacking tar
<OneTruth> because twiki doesnt have an installation, you just unpack it to where it will be used
<sethk> OneTruth, in that case, I take back what I said  :)
<OneTruth> ;)
* mneptok dist-upgrades
<OneTruth> ok so if i am just unpacking it for the web where should i put it?
<sethk> unix people tend to use /opt, although /usr/local is common there also
<sbengtson> OneTruth - if it is a web app (php) then under /usr/local is probably best then configure your web server
<sbengtson> Does anyone know how to setup a laptop with autodetecting dual monitors on an ATI card?
<cc> hey guys, can you join #python channel?
<cc> I cound't
<teletubbie> #python :You need to be identified to join that channel
<sethk> cc, I can.  Do you have identd running?
<cc> sethk: no identd
<roryy> you need to register
<teletubbie> you need to identify using nickserv first
<winona82> sbengtson, does it use port 20 instead of 21?
<sethk> cc, try what teletubbie & roryy said, if you aren't identified.
<nocando> I can't change the screen resolution on the computer. I have followed the instructions and modified xorg.conf but this it doesn't change ( http://pastebin.com/709798 ).  surely there must be a better way?
<winona82> vsftp
<cc> thanks guys
<sethk> nocando, if you have multiple resolutions defined, did you try using control-alt-+ and control-alt--?
<sbengtson> winona82 - ftp has a connection port of 21 then data ports unless you use passive mode.
<mneptok> winona82: it uses whatever port you specify in the config
<sethk> nocando, (the second one is control alt minus)
<winona82> sbengtson, so what ports shoul i open in my router? 20 and 21?
<nocando> sethk: that didn't seem to do anything
<winona82> mneptok, on config file?
<sbengtson> winona82 - Yes 20 and 21, 20
<sethk> nocando, what nocando check your X log file, see if it gives you errors about some of those resolutions
<winona82> sbengtson, cool, thx
<winona82> both TCP, right?
<sethk> nocando, most likely it thinks that either your video card or your monitor can't support them
<CC> my nickname is owned by someone else, so do I need to change my nickname before joining #python ?
<sbengtson> winona82 - your clients should use passive mode and yes both TCP
<nocando> I don't think there are any errors in the screen resolutions - I have put the config in a pastebin - http://pastebin.com/709798
<sethk> CC, yes
<nocando> would be able to have a quick look please:)
<CC> sethk: thanks
<sethk> nocando, I already looked at the config.  unfortunately, it doesn't tell me what's wrong.  paste the X log file
<winona82> windowsd ftp client does not support passive mdoe, no?
<paradizelost> howdy all
<gili> need some help with boot problem
<paradizelost> gili  what's the issue?
<gili> i updated a bunch of stuff and now i get a kernel panic at boot
<gili> cannot boot
<paradizelost> k. what is the error?   cannot mount /
<paradizelost> ?
<paradizelost> if you press escape and pick a different kernel out of the list, does it work?
<gili> no
<gili> stuck
<nocando> sethk: thanks - I have put the logs here: http://pastebin.com/709810  I have taken only the top entries - let me know if you need more
<paradizelost> what's the error gili?
<paradizelost> need more info than 'kernel panic'
<paradizelost> cuz that can be a lot of things
<gili> says Panic: Circular Dependncy...exiting
<sethk> nocando, ok, I'm on a call, so it will be a few minutes
<squidgy> Hi.  I'm having some trouble compiling an application because certain header files are missing.  Is there a way to find which dev package(s) in the repository contain a given file?
<paradizelost> gili: you on breezy or dapper?
<nocando> sethk - no worries
<gili> Kernel Panci-Not syncing kill init
<gili> then it dies
<gili> dapper
<ruzgar> how can i make a deb file froam a tar.gz file
<ruzgar> ?
<trappist> squidgy: sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; apt-file search filename
<sbengtson> winona82 - windows clients should
<roryy> squidgy: http://packages.ubuntu.com lets you search inside packages
<paradizelost> gili, try in #ubuntu+1
<squidgy> trappist:  excellent.  Many thanks.
<paradizelost> that's the dapper room
<trappist> ruzgar: it's a complicated process - search for 'packaging' on the wiki
<gili> thanks
<nocando> sethk - in case you are reading this I have noticed something on interest something further down in the logs and have added it to the pastebin entry http://pastebin.com/709825
<raphaa> hello
<raphaa> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<raphaa> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<raphaa> -> where can i enter my favourite nameserver???
<squidgy> roryy: Thanks to you too.
<roryy> np
<userone> hello all...can anyone recommend a good way of sending a fax using ubuntu. 'Good@ meaning qucik and easy! :-)
<squidgy> trappist:  Worked beautifully.  I should've asked about this ages ago.  Thanks again.
<trappist> squidgy: best kept secret in the debian world
<userone> what is the best kept secret in the debian world? I missed it! lol
<squidgy> userone: apt-file.  It lets you find which package in the repositories contains a given file.
<userone> squidgy: ok...I can see how that is a good secret to know! :-)
<trappist> userone: sshh!  don't tell anyone else.
<trappist> let them pull their hair out in frustration
<squidgy> userone:  trappist just told me about it.  His instructions for installation and use: "sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; apt-file search filename"
<sethk> nocando, paste the entire file, if that's not too difficult.  If that's a problem, then the end of the file is much more likely to be useful than the beginning
<captine> anyone know where i can get a complete list of apps installed with ubuntu?
<userone> squidgy: thanks..I have just noted that down in my ubuntu cookbook! Will definately set that up later :-)
<holysmoke> can sombody please help a poor ubuntu newbie (me) install a second harddrive (that is at hdb1) , its just for storage. I cant seem to edit fstab properly...
<fj2> help! i need a program which is able to switch through the channels of my bt878 tv tuner card....
<paradizelost> holysmoke: have you formatted it already?
<userone> trappist: squidgy: Its so useful having linux masters around! ;-)
<holysmoke> yes  <paradizelost>
<dumezil_> what handles the automounting of usb flash drives in ubuntu?  when i plug one in, it shows up on the desktop, but i don't have read or write access...  mount shows "/dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=0,gid=0,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)"
<paradizelost> holysmoke: what filesystem?
<holysmoke> I used mkdir to   make a directory called       /media/storage
<holysmoke> its ext3
<paradizelost> k.
<paradizelost> add this line
<nocando> sethk: okay I have pasted the entire file http://pastebin.com/709865 :)
<squidgy> userone:  I'm no linux master.  I'm a complete n00b.  Getting there, though.  You have any other gems in that cookbook?
<holysmoke> thanks
<zelevw> fj2: tvtime works well
<paradizelost>  /dev/hdb1       /media/storage               ext3 defaults          0       1
<paradizelost> then mount -a
<arrick> holysmoke, /ETC/MTAB HANDLES IT
<dumezil_> where can i define mount options for the automounting of usb flash drives?
<trappist> arrick: not really
<arrick> sorry about the caps
<holysmoke> doing it brb
<captine> paradizelost: i've never fully understood the 0 1 at the end of the line in fstab?  u have a quick definition of what it means?
<fj2> zelevw: no it doesnt... i aint got a framebuffer..... and i dont need a tv-wathing program... just a frontend for switching the channels... watching works well with vlc...
<sethk> nocando, it is complaining about the hsync and vrefresh ranges in the config file
<arrick> captine, its back wards copatibility stuff
<lsuactiafner> hey captine
<sethk> nocando, then it is trying to use 60Hz vertical for everything, which is not what you want
<lsuactiafner> draconis here..
<userone> squidgy: I am a noob too, but trying! The cookbook is getting fatter by the day! :-) It depends what you consider a gem!?
<captine> hey lsuactiafner
<sethk> nocando, I think it doesn't know what kind of monitor is attached, and is assuming that the attached one can't do anything
<nocando> sethk - right - that makes sence
<arrick> userone, where is this cookbook?
<paradizelost> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<lsuactiafner> aint the 0 and the 1 if a disk should be fscked if not cleanly mounted, especially with ext2?
<holysmoke> it keeps saying   mount: only root can mount /dev/hdb1 on /media/storage
<arrick> yeah, if you have ext2. but with ext3 its outdated
<sethk> nocando, the card config is fine, it finds 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480.  it finds 1280x1024 but says your virtual max resolution is smaller than 1280x1024 so it ignores it
<paradizelost> you need to sudo mount -a
<paradizelost> holysmoke: when ever your doing system things, use sudo before the command
<arrick> put sudo before your command to mount it
<userone> arrick: Its just a book of notes on Linux/Ubuntu I put together to help me set up my Linux system. Its nothing official! :-)
<dumezil_> where can i define mount options for the automounting of usb flash drives?
<NoUse> its also for vfat, I set that number wront once nad it would scan my vfat drive at boot each time
<arrick> userone, publish it to help others out
<squidgy> userone: apt-file definitely counts as a gem in my book.  Wickedly powerful and non-obvious.
<goo> Hi. I am on breezy and wants to upgrade to Dapper. Are there any GUI programs that allows for one-click upgrade?
<nocando> sethk : I'll just have a quick look through the config now
<arrick> put it into html and post it to the web
<NoUse> goo 'sudo update-manager -d'
<arrick> hahahahahahaha
<holysmoke> thanks alot im learning
<holysmoke> does that mount -a stay in effect on my next login
<paradizelost> the mount -a just tells it to mount everything in /etc/fstab
<mr_hus> hey, just wonding, it seems like everyday there are like 90 new updates to install on my ubuntu system. I always heard that it's not so good to update your system when everything works... Is there an easy way to only be notified about really really important updates so that I just update my whole machine once in a while?
<goo> NoUse: ahhh, the -d switch. Great! Thanks!
<paradizelost> rather than manually mounting each  line if you unmounted them for some reason
<trappist> mr_hus: are you running dapper?
<mr_hus> trappist: yeah
<arrick> I ve learned a couple of times not, and yesterdya went back to Win 2003 Server Enterprize so my printer is fully supported
<mr_hus> flight 6 i think
<userone> arrick: yes, I will. I have received a lot of help from others and I should pay back! I should put the cookbook into some sort of order first!
<paradizelost> holysmoke: on boot, it will automount unless you add ,noauto after defaults
<NoUse> mr_hus thats why, dapper is still under development
<trappist> mr_hus: it's because dapper is still in development.  update regularly.  the volume of updates will decrease significantly after release.
<arrick> userone, if you need help, i can help out, or if you need a webhost, i can help out for that as well
<nocando> sethk: I see what you mean. Should I change the monitor setting?
<arrick> right at the moment though, Im configging the new server, wo it wil be better in a couple of days after I transfer everything
<userone> arrick: thanks, I will let you know! :-)
<nocando> sethk - perhaps: HorizSync       28-51    VertRefresh     43-70
<arrick> ok
<sethk> nocando, I think so.  If it doesn't have info for your monitor, use one of the "generic" monitor configurations where you can tell it which resolutions are supported
<nocando> okay
<sethk> nocando, I wouldn't try to edit the syncs directly.  use dpkg-reconfigure and let it convert the resolutions into the sync ranges
<goo> NoUse: Well, it came to "downloading and installing", and then crashed. I'll just do it the oldfashioned way.
<dumezil_> when you plug in a usb flash drive, what actually executes the mount command?  is it hotplug?  or something else?
<thug> how do i set write permission to a dir ?
<dumezil_> to make it read only?
<trappist> thug: chmod +w dir
<trappist> thug: chmod -R +w dir to make it recursive
<Rug> Howdy all
<Rug> I am back once again...
<thug> trappist thanks
<thug> trappist one last thing please ... how do i run pl script ? its a installer
<Rug> I have just done a fresh install.  and now I can't access tty1-9 anymore.   My ctrl+alt+Fx keys don't work
<ompaul> thug you may not need to do that, what program is it for?
<trappist> thug: perl filename.pl
<thug> ompaul vmware
<thug> ompaul looks like the installer it in installer dir . :) its a sh script
<ompaul> thug, k
<dumezil_> can anyone help me with a usb flash drive problem?
<paradizelost> dumezil_: by now, i don't know if anyone is on who can help atm.  what version u using?
<NoUse> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<paradizelost> NoUse: he's been asking, but no one answered, and i wouldn't be of any use because i'm not sure myself..
<dumezil_> nouse  ive been asking and no one has answered...
<sethk> Rug, those are pts, virtual screens.  ttys are serial ports
<NoUse> ok
<dumezil_> paradizelost, im using ubuntu 5.10
<ompaul> I have an opinion but am unsure of it, so I would be guessing (albeit partially educated)
<sethk> dumezil, you have to ask a specific question
<Rug> sethk: ok, sorry.
<HiddenWolf> Does anyone know if I can set up gossip to talk to the msn gateway of my jabber server?
<s|k> how do I do recursive grep?
<sethk> Rug, do you still have your normal X screens (assuming you use X)?
<sethk> s|k, grep -r
<s|k> thanks :)
<Rug> sethk: X is the only thing working right now.
<paradizelost> dumezil_: just checking
<thug> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running
<thug> kernel?
<sethk> Rug, I wonder if you really lost the screens, or what is really happening is that it isn't recognizing the keyboard properly
<Rug> 2.6.12-10-k7
<thug> usr/src/linux/include ?
<crazy_penguin> how can i see the filelist from an installed package?
<trappist> thug: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<paradizelost> thug: have you installed them? they aren't installed by default
<Rug> sethk: could be
<sethk> thug, usually /usr/src/linux-version   as in /usr/src/linux-2.6.15.6/include.  but ubuntu uses a different name and you may need to create a link
<ompaul> thug,  cd /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` will do it
<trappist> once they're installed they should be in /lib/modules
<dumezil_> sethk: when i plug in my usb flash drive, dmesg shows it being recognized by the kernel and loading the correct modules and i end up with a useable sda1, but i thought it should automount and show up on my desktop, but it doesn't
<dumezil_> why not?
<thug> trappist well i just need to tell vmware where they are
<sethk> trappist, modules are in /lib/modules, not headers, IIRC
<sethk> dumezil, most likely it isn't formatted
<trappist> thug: vmware-config.pl should find them automatically once they're installed
<dumezil_> i can manually mount it and it works
<trappist> sethk: they're symlinks - the one vmware-config.pl wants is in /lib/modules.
<sethk> dumezil, as what kind of file system?
<thug> trappist i just run apt now ...
<nocando> okay - still can't get my screen to increase. Can anyone tell me how to tell the computer what type of screen I am using?
<dumezil_> vfat
<sethk> trappist, for headers?  I've never seen that, but then I don't use vmware
<yonatan> hi there, just a quick question - I've just plugged a microtek scanner, and lsusb sees it fine... now what?
<ompaul> thug, did you check this out:  cd /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` :?
<trappist> yonatan: sudo sane-find-scanners?
<Rug> yonatan: you need to use a scanning program to use that scanner.  try something like xsane
<sethk> dumezil, not sure, then.  Mine occasionally fail to automount, but usually they do manage to
<trappist> yonatan: err, sane-find-scanner
<dumezil_> sethk, any idea what process handles the automounting?  is it within gnome or outside?  like hotplug or something
<nocando> sethk: I restarted the computer - and still no joy. Is there a way of change the device setting for the monitor?
<yonatan> sudo: sane-find-scanners: command not found
<yonatan> =(
<RandolphCarter> dumezil, afaik, it's gnome-volume-manager
<thug> ompaul they were in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/include
<sethk> nocando, dpkg-reconfigure let's you specify the monitor
<trappist> yonatan: 13:39 <trappist> yonatan: err, sane-find-scanner
<nocando> thanks
<sethk> dumezil, udev is where it normally happens
<sethk> dumezil, the gnome thing brings up a window showing the file system, but gnome doesn't mount it
<thug> trappist thanks again
<ompaul> thug, ahh so the "obvious" is not obvious :)
<nocando> sethk: dpkg-reconfigure just says "please specify a package to reconfigure" any ideas about this?
<thug> ompaul ;)
<sethk> nocando, dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<sethk> or is it xserver-xorg?  I can never remember
<Rug> xserver-xorg
<nocando> yep it was xserver-xorg. :)
<byen_> hey guys can someone help me run last fm via any music player in breezy
<yonatan> umm... I don't know what to say... I just plugged it in, typed xsane (the sane-find-scanner sommand doesn't exist) and clicked on scan... it *seems* to be working.... lets find out.
<SkedMonger> I think I'm going to cry!! I've lost 5 CD's to Breezy today and keep getting the same error when I try to install it
<NoUse> SkedMonger what error message?
<|Sivik|> SkedMonger: did you try redownloading or checking the file before you burn it
<katie_> anybody here use use a rio audio player?
<Rug> SkedMonger: try downloading from a different source.
<yonatan> windows = 0, linux = 1
<yonatan> =D
<|Sivik|> yonatan: what kind of scanner is it?
<yonatan> microtek phantom C6
<sethk> SkedMonger, if you do the same thing twice and it fails, it will also fail the third, fourth, and fifth time
<SkedMonger> Ok, I redownloaded it earlier, and used md5scanner to check the md5 hash, and it matched
<SkedMonger> I burnt it to three other CD's as well
<|Sivik|> SkedMonger: then try downloading the file from somewhere else cause the one you might be downloading is bad
<sethk> SkedMonger, dd the image from the cd and md5sum that
<Rug> SkedMonger: what error are you getting?
<|Sivik|> SkedMonger: use a different mirror
<sethk> SkedMonger, what's the error?
<sethk> SkedMonger, did you get the md5sum from the download site?
<arrick> OUCH why is my windows server 2003 enterprize faster than when I had the ubuntu/apache2 server?
<sethk> |Sivik|, a lot quicker to get the sum from another site, rather than repeating the download from another site.
<SkedMonger> just run the CD int. check, and the message is: The ./dists/breezt/restricted/binary-i386/release failed the MD5 checksum verfication. Your CD-Rom or this file might have been corrupted
<SkedMonger> ok
<|Sivik|> sethk: but if the sum is the same, its not going to do much of anytihng else
<yonatan> Rug: Thanks, xsane just works automagically.
<sethk> arrick, impossible to say, there are a million ways to tweak things
<|Sivik|> SkedMonger: did you run the md5 before you burned the disc
<Rug> yupp I use it here
<|Sivik|> SkedMonger: what burning software are you using?
<SkedMonger> Yes, I got the MD5 sum from the http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ mirror
<sethk> |Sivik|, if the sum is the same, then the image is correct, and downloading it again is pointless
<SkedMonger> I'm using Alcohol 120%
<emmanuel> bazzi
<paradizelost> SkedMonger: did you actually md5 the image itself and verify that you had a good download?
<arrick> sethk, I tweaked for a month on ubuntu and the default winserv is twice as fast
<emmanuel> hola
<emmanuel> i happy
<sethk> arrick, in general people report the reverse.  running on the same hardware?
<NoUse> arrick how are you comparing speed?
<arrick> same everything
<arrick> ip hardware, domain name, ram everything
<|Sivik|> stehk: but if the sum iSKedmonger: where are you downloading the file from?
<sethk> arrick, the knock on M$'s server is that it's a security nightmare, not that it is slow
<|Sivik|> SkedMonger: where are you downloading the file from?
<sethk> |Sivik|, it's reasonable to assume that if you get the _sum_ from two separate ubuntu download sites, the _sum_ is correct.  If the file then matches the _sum_, then the file is correct.
<Rug> SkedMonger: can you burn the ISO using a different program?
<|Sivik|> sethk: no joke, but if you download another sum and you get the same sum that was already discovered, not from the image, the image is still going to be wrong
<SkedMonger> pardizelost: the md5summer that I downloaded generated the MD5 Sum of the ISO, and that matched with the one listed at http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/
<arrick> NoUse, it takes my remote box .5 seconds to access the webpage, and with the ubuntu/apache2 the best I got was at least 3 seconds to access it
<SkedMonger> Rug: Going to have a go burning it with Nero now
<yonatan> well, thanks for all your help. I'm going to rip off some Rosslyn Da Vinci tartan now ;)
<sethk> |Sivik|, you aren't listening.  I said to get the _sum_ from the download site.  Not to download and compute the sum.
<paradizelost> arrick: sounds like you are having a name resolution issue, not a pulling up the page issue.
<sethk> |Sivik|, the download sites post the sum along with the iso files
<arrick> paradizelost, that was using the ip not the name with both
<paradizelost> what type of page are you using? standard html?
<arrick> yep
<sethk> arrick, I would have to see a packet trace of the two cases, but I agree with paradizelost, that big a difference can't be caused only by the web server
<Rug> arrick: try using lynx as a test-browser too.
<paradizelost> http://news.netcraft.com/
<arrick> ok
<paradizelost> arrick: http://news.netcraft.com/
<sethk> arrick, how long does it take the apache test page to come up?
<Daniel-_> How do I update the installation from 6.06 beta 1 -> flight 7?
<paradizelost> arrick: what you using as a browser? ie, firefox???
<sethk> arrick, if apache were 12 times slower, it would not be a secret
<victori> what is the difference between multiverse and universe?
<arrick> I dont know never looked at the test page
<paradizelost> Daniel-_: that's best suited for #ubuntu+1
<NoUse> Daniel-_ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<arrick> IE
<Daniel-_> paradizelost: I see
<Daniel-_> nouse: thanks alot
<paradizelost> arrick: might M$ make a different vendor's server page take longer???
<paradizelost> Daniel-_: i'd give NoUse's solution a try, and if you have issues, try the other room
<victori> anyone?
<victori> difference between multiverse and universe?
<paradizelost> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<arrick> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<|Sivik|> victori: milti, multipy verses, uni mean one verse
<arrick> paradizelost, no\
<paradizelost> |Sivik|: but what about the underverse?
<byen_> can anyone help me with using lastfm via any music player that comes with breezy
<paradizelost> ;)
<|Sivik|> paradizelost: lol
<arrick> access took as long when I had ubuntu on both and used firefox as well
<Rug> byen_: have you tried using Amarok?
<arrick> but im not worried about it, I am glad
<NoUse> arrick i think its a name resolution issue with apache
<|Sivik|> paradizelost: that means under the known universe
<arrick> k
<paradizelost> |Sivik|: you have seen chronicles of riddick right?
<paradizelost> :P
<arrick> im not using apache anymore, ao that issue is gone
<|Sivik|> paradizelost: yes, love it
<paradizelost> when i switched to ubuntu from gentoo, i found the verse thing rather funny
<byen_> Rug, nope.. I was trying gnome based.. is amarok better?
<sethk> arrick, in answer to your question, then, in most cases apache is faster, and there is absolutely no way that your delay previously was caused by apache per se
<paradizelost> they could call the things like libdvdcss2 and libdivx4linux an underverse repository...
<Rug> VERY much better
<Rug> byen_: best music-collection package on the planet
<byen_> but resource hungry aint it Rug?
<Rug> I have never noticed (but I do have 2Gb of ram)
<byen_> :P
<mabus> nick@nostradamus:~/prog$ ssh mabus.sytes.net -p 21
<mabus> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Rug> it does work best if you have the ram to spare.
<trappist> mabus: -p 21?
<mabus> I get those errors when trying to connect to my sshd server (yes, I know 21 is generally ftp)
<loco> hello
<SkedMonger> what would be the best prog. to use on Windows to burn my ISO ?
<paradizelost> SkedMonger: i've had luck w/ nero
<loco> a private to solve a DVD problem?
<mabus> SkedMonger: Daemon Tools / Alcohol 120%
<SkedMonger> ok, cheers
<Rug> mabus: does your sshd listening on port 21?
<eggzeck> SkedMonger, nero, you dont even have to tell it it's a boot cd
<trappist> mabus: try ssh -v and/or check the auth log on the remote box
<mabus> Rug: yes, if it wasn't, I wouldn't have gotten that far
<reiki> ok this is maybe going to sound like a dumb question, but I don't know so I'm asking... currently have HD on IDE0 and CDROM alone on IDE1. If I add a hard drive to the IDE1 with cdrom and therefore set the cdrom as slave, is Ubuntu going to freak out? Or will I just have to go in and edit fstab and reboot?
<paradizelost> reiki: should just have to edit fstab
<reiki> the HD I'm adding is an older ATA66 drive just for storage... I don't want it on the same ribbon as my ATA100 main drive
<mabus> trappist: The connection gets established, there doesn't appear to be anything wrong until then.
<paradizelost> reiki: however, the new hdd is going to run slow as snot, because it's gonna slow down to the cdrom speed
<PenguinOfDoom> How do I configure Ubuntu to keep the system clock in the current time zone and not UTC? I'm dual-booting into Windows and it doesn't expect UTC.
<paradizelost> mabus: why are you running on port 21?
<trappist> mabus: right, sounds like an authentication problem
<reiki> paradizelost, better that a storage-only drive runs slow rather than slowing my main hard drive... see what I mean?
<paradizelost> PenguinOfDoom: should have asked you which format you wanted to keep time on boot....
<sethk> reiki, no problem, however, if it is an eide cable (which is almost certainly is), jumper _both_ as cable select and connect the master to the black connector and the slave to the grey connector
<PenguinOfDoom> paradizelost: You mean during installation? It's a bit too late for that now.
<paradizelost> reiki: but how hard are you actually hitting your main drive where ATA66 isn't fast enough?
<mabus> paradizelost: Because the computer I want to connect to my server with has a strict firewall, but I know you can connect to ftp so I figured I could use putty for ssh/21
<paradizelost> mabus: is it a system you are restricted on outbound where you don't have any control over it?
<paradizelost> PenguinOfDoom: breezy or dapper?
<PenguinOfDoom> paradizelost: dapper, reasonably recent
<mabus> paradizelost: Not sure... all I know is that it times out when I tried to connect to sshd on 22, then I put it on 32337 and it still wouldn't
<mabus> But I know for a fact you can connect to ftp servers
<trappist> mabus: could be the proxy you're trying to go through knows how to distinguish between ssh and ftp traffic
<reiki> paradizelost, I understand the speed implications... the drive I'm adding is basically just for storing downloads and files I don't want to download AGAIN when I trash and reinstall this system in a couple months. So I just didn't see the logic in slowing my entire system down for a drive that'll get accessed maybe a couple times a week
<kevlar_> hello world :)
<PenguinOfDoom> mabus: Time to write an ssh-over-ftp tunnel!
<mabus> trappist: If that's the case, I will come across that problem later. Haven't gotten to that yet, I'm on the comp with the sshd server.
<kevlar_> is there any FREE windows emulator for ubuntu?
<mabus> PenguinOfDoom: explain?
<mabus> kevlar_: wine
<LKRaider> kevlar_: vmware player
<fundacite> En la distro que actualmente estoy usando (ubuntu ver 5.10) existe un bug en el manejo de la disquetera, no permite montarla.
<fundacite> Que debo descargar y de donde para corregir tal bug?
<mabus> !es
<Rug> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* mabus wins
<Rug> =)
<fundacite> Gracias
<PenguinOfDoom> mabus: FTP allows one to transfer arbitrary binary data. Including your ssh session
<mabus> PenguinOfDoom: Well I can program okay... what's a good language and some things to google around with?
<mneptok> mabus: use ssh -v when connecting
<PenguinOfDoom> mabus: I don't know! FTP is a pain in the ass to implement. I'd probably try to use Twisted's (www.twistedmatrix.com) FTP implementation.
<mneptok> vsftpd is a better choice.
<PenguinOfDoom> mabus: Make sure FTP does work :P
<mabus> mneptok: #floodme
<mneptok> FTP is frought with peril, being cleartext.
<mneptok> mabus: huh?
<mabus> mneptok: it's too big to paste in here but I don't want to pastebin
<mabus> -v
<sethk> if the data stream sent via ftp is encrypted, then the ftp vulnerability becomes irrelevant
<paradizelost> mabus: i recommend perl
<mneptok> mabus: only the last couple lines are of interest. that will tell you exactly where ssh is falling down.
<PenguinOfDoom> sethk: You still want to make MitM less than trivial.
<skwid_> hi
<skwid_> I get this error when trying to upgrade to dapper
<mabus> debug1: identity file /home/nick/.ssh/identity type -1
<mabus> debug1: identity file /home/nick/.ssh/id_rsa type -1
<mabus> debug1: identity file /home/nick/.ssh/id_dsa type -1
<mabus> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<rogue-> is ubuntu good for gay men ?
<skwid_> Invalid package information
<skwid_> After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-base' can not be found anymore.
<skwid_> This indicates a serious error, please report this as a bug.
<sethk> PenguinOfDoom, anybody can snag the ssh datastream as it travels over the net.  the fact that it is pointed at port 21 somewhere does not increase that vulnerability at all.
<skwid_> any idea ?
<paradizelost> rogue-: no, you want an imac
<paradizelost> :D
<rogue-> but someone said ubuntu is for fags
<Minty> hello
<amanda> how do I download ubuntu from my computer for someone elses use
<amanda> ?
<mneptok> mabus: is connection to that ssh server by pubkey only?
<skwid_> please ? :)
<mabus> mneptok: no
<sethk> we wouldn't have a troll here by any chance?
<paradizelost> amanda: download the ISO and install/or use livecd
<rogue-> is it ? is ubuntu for fags ?
<PenguinOfDoom> sethk: Replacing a PORT command to point to the intercepting host is more convenient than redirecting a whole TCP stream :P
<mabus> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<amanda> Where do I find the ISO?
<mneptok> mabus: what command are you using to connect?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> mabus, ?
<nalioth> mabus: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mabus> rogue-:
<deep_> Hello everyone. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jdavila> amanda: cdimage.ubuntu.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/sybec]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Minty> newbie question, have no sound from my laptop while playing a Cd any quick ideas
<PenguinOfDoom> whoah
<paradizelost> amanda: go to ubuntu.com and click download
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PenguinOfDoom> Seveas: What's the button for the fancy kick?
<paradizelost> !download
<ubotu> rumour has it, download is get Ubuntu LiveCD & install ISOs at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and if you need information on burning ISOs, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<sethk> PenguinOfDoom, no it isn't, not at all.  If you are talking about someone with root access to the machine that the ftp server is running on, he can just snag the data after it's decrypted.  Anywhere else along the line there is absolutely no difference in the difficulting of snagging a stream going to port 22 vs s
<Seveas> PenguinOfDoom, /lart nickname
<mneptok> Minty: check and ensure the sound mixer doesn't have the CD channel muted.
<nalioth> PenguinOfDoom: there is no button, it's a script
<Rug> The bot doesn't like Seveas....   There's going to be trouble!
<sethk> PenguinOfDoom, in one case you have  a tcp stream to port 22.  in the other you have a stream to port 21.  there is no difference in difficulty of interception
<Minty> done thank its ok
<Seveas> PenguinOfDoom, but that only works in my script ;)
<Seveas> Rug, ?
<jdavila> What's the real difference between Ubuntu and Debian???
<Seveas> !tell jdavila aboutr debian
* PenguinOfDoom bites freenode's ircd's face off.
<paradizelost> PenguinOfDoom: even w/ the different ports, on a packet sniff, you can still tell that they're ssh packets
<mneptok> sethk: except ssh streams are encrypted.
<sethk> mneptok, we are talking about sending an encrypted stream to port 21 instead of port 22
<mneptok> sethk: hence the differentiation between "cleartext" and "encrypted"
<Seveas> !tell jdavila about debian
<sethk> mneptok, no, there is no cleartext
<sethk> mneptok, the discussion is about tunelling an ssh stream through port 21 because port 22 is blocked by a firewall
<mneptok> sethk: if you mean running ssh on a different port does not reduce security, you are correct.
<skwid_> can someone paste me their repositories file ??????
<jdavila> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> !tell skwid_ about repos
<paradizelost> sethk: it's not tunneling the ssh connection
<PenguinOfDoom> rarr too much noise
<sethk> paradizelost, how not?
<paradizelost> sethk: tunneling would be having ssh access and "tunneling" port 80 through the ssh tunnel to a remote machine
<arrick> yep
<paradizelost> i used to have to tunnel RDP to get into secure networks through 3 hops
<sethk> paradizelost, tunneling has nothing to do specifically with port 80
<paradizelost> sethk the port isn't what matters
<arrick> nope
<sethk> paradizelost, you can tunnel through any open port
<paradizelost> there's a difference between tunneling, and changing the F*ing port it runs on
<skwid_> Seveas, ???
<trappist> tunneling is encapsulating the ssh traffic in, say, the http protocol
<sethk> paradizelost, ok, that's true, this is more secure than the tunnel
<trappist> or ftp in this case
<Seveas> skwid_, ubotu told you what you want to know
<sethk> trappist, that's an arbitrary definition, but in this case, we are encapsulating the ssh traffic using the ftp protocol, so there is no difference
<paradizelost> sethk: WTF are you talking about?
<Absolute0> whats the package that installs the jdk?
<trappist> sethk: right, http was just an example
<Seveas> !tell Absolute0 about java
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Absolute0 about java
<paradizelost> he's talking about running his SSH server on port 21 instead of port 22, not tunneling the SSH traffic through an FTP connection
<skwid_> Seveas, ok thanks
<paradizelost> the port has nothing to do w/ how the data is encapsulated
<sethk> paradizelost, of course not, that was exactly my point.
<paradizelost> just like running a web server on port 80 or port 8080 doesn't make the traffic secured at all
<sethk> paradizelost, yes, that was exactly my point.
<ubuntu> i do not understand this OP system im running.  HELP!!!!!!1
<paradizelost> sethk: k. cuz you sounded like you were arguing the point...
<skwid_> Seveas, where is the sources.list located ?
<sethk> paradizelost, no, not at all
<Seveas> paradizelost, well, if "security through obscurity" counts... 
<Seveas> skwid_, /etc/apt/
<skwid_> thx
<paradizelost> Seveas: that would be running my http server on port 53421
<paradizelost> :D
<Rug> ubuntu: ask specific questions, relax, and understand we are doing this for free.
<ubuntu> Can somebody tell me a little about LINUX?
<Seveas> indeed, relax, that's the most important 
<eobanb_> sure, ubuntu.  what would you like to know?
<|Sivik|> ubuntu: what do you want to know
<NoUse> ubuntu read http://help.ubuntu.com
<Rug> Rule #1.   Linux is NOT windows.
<|Sivik|> or go read about linux at www.wikipedia.org
<Seveas> ubuntu, if you want a general introduction: read a (digital) book, There are lots of good ones
<mneptok> Rule #2. Thank God.
<paradizelost> ubuntu: ask a specific ?, because telling you a little about linux, could mean telling you how to use the mouse, to telling you how to configure LAMP
<Rug> mneptok: har
<paradizelost> Rule #3, Linus is GOD
<jdavila> Amen mneptok
<Seveas> mneptok, no, thank sabdfl 
<ubuntu> I can not download the shock player
<kbrooks> i have a question
<maccam94> what partition apps are available on the ubuntu livecd? (besides fdisk)
<paradizelost> :P
<salmiak> paradizelost, ;D
<|Sivik|> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<mneptok> Seveas: i will when i see him next :)
<Seveas> paradizelost, linus is a fool
<nalioth> maccam94: gparted
<Rug> maccam94: gparted
<paradizelost> maccam94: possibly try gparted
<ubuntu> i can not download anything for that matter
<kbrooks> Seveas: do you likre RMS
<paradizelost> Seveas: i do hope that was sarcastic....
<Seveas> ubuntu, how are you trying to download? from the web or ftp or peer-to-peer programs?
<jdavila> Seveas: why U say Linus is a fool??
<ubuntu> What is FTP?
<paradizelost> Seveas: considering the system you are talking about here would be much different
<paradizelost> FTP = file transfer protocol
<paradizelost> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<Seveas> kbrooks, I like people like sabdfl and jdub, not the egocentrics like rms, esr etc...
<salmiak> ubuntu, File Tranfer Protocol
<mneptok> Linus is just like anyone else. he has his good and bad points.
<maccam94> nalioth, Rug, paradizelost: thanks, helping a friend install linux over IM, not easy without the screen in front of me ;-)
<Seveas> but we're going offtopic here 
<kbrooks> Seveas: can we go to -offtopic
<ubuntu> My puter is hacked.
<Rug> maccam94: ssh into his box and/or VNC
<paradizelost> maccam94: he isn't installing dapper from the livecd is he?
<ubuntu> i keep getting things on it to run up my memery
<ubuntu> memory
<maccam94> Rug: i don't have enough bandwidth atm
<jdavila> can ubuntu be installed on my xbox???
<mneptok> jdavila: no.
<maccam94> paradizelost: no, i'm helping him install gentoo thru the livecd ;-)
<ubuntu> LOL
<paradizelost> jdavila: depends how much work you want to put into it....
<ubuntu> What xbox
<maccam94> paradizelost: he's outta CD-Rs
<paradizelost> maccam94: why not have him use cfdisk on the CLI?
<steffi> I connected a usb web cam.. How I use it??
<maccam94> jdavila: idk, but gentoo can be
<eggzeck> mneptok, it IS possible
<eobanb_> jdavila, no, not without a HUGE amount of trouble.  there are other distributions more suitable for the xbox
<mneptok> maccam94: uhhh .... anyone that needs help installing Linux should NOT be using Gentoo.
<jdavila> paradizelost: explain me a little bit pliz
<maccam94> paradizelost: because he's a linux n00b and the ntfs partitions need to be resized
<eobanb_> steffi, it depends on what webcam it is
<mneptok> eggzeck: for certain definitions of "possible"
<amanda> I don't have a good enough connection to download it is there any way that I can download it from my computer to a disk?
<maccam94> mneptok: i started out on gentoo, he can too ;-)
<mneptok> Gentoo is for ricers.
<mneptok> :P
<steffi> eobanb, it says kinstone
<eobanb_> mneptok, no flamewars please
<jdavila> eobanb_: which distro do U suggest me????
<ubuntu> I have gone from XP to this.
<ubuntu> It is very difficult to understand
<mneptok> eobanb_: it's not a flamewar. it's a statement of fact from someone whose paycheck relies on Ubuntu. ;)
<Seveas> mneptok, please no distrowars in here, /dev/null is a better place for that
<eobanb_> jdavila, that's kind of out of scope of this channel, but to point you in the right direction, check out http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page
<nalioth> jdavila: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bigmoe> anyone knows how to configure clients for tor or privoxy
<paradizelost> ubuntu: it's not difficult to understand, it's just different than ur used to
<eobanb_> bigmoe, i dont know TOO much about tor, but from what i understand they just use a local socks or http proxy
<nalioth> bigmoe: perhaps asking in #tor would be better?
<ubuntu> Way different
<eobanb_> nalioth, agreed
<mutante> can i already order a CD of Xubuntu? with xfce that is
<mutante> i heard its coming?
<eobanb_> ubuntu, if you ask a specific question, then we can help you
<Seveas> mutante, not for dapper
<eobanb_> mutante, eventually, but not yet
<Seveas> mutante, you can download an iso though
<paradizelost> brb
<ubuntu> I want yahoo messenger
<crazy_penguin> hi all
<eobanb_> mutante, it's also easy to install xubuntu without a CD if you already have an installation of ubuntu
<crazy_penguin> i have the following problem:
<mutante> thanks, btw i already ordered 20 CDs twice and gave them all to real people
<NoUse> ubuntu gaim connects to yahoo's servers
<Rug> ubuntu: use Gaim, it can connect to the Yahoo network
<eobanb_> ubuntu, might i suggest an application called gaim
<crazy_penguin> on my system i use dual boot
<squidgy> ubuntu: try gaim.  It does that and several other messenger protocols
<Seveas> ubuntu, you can use gaim for communicating via the yahoo network (applications  internet  gaim)
<jdavila> ubuntu: you can use gaim instead of YM
<eobanb_> okay i think he gets the idea :D
<mutante> even though they all get confused with your way of setting up "sudo" and the root account ;)
<Rug> Maybe we should suggest gaim?
<eobanb_> ^___^
<NoUse> Rug 18 more times
<ubuntu> U are not speaking my language
<bigmoe> eobanb_: i have configured tor and privoxy on linux server and it is working fine but when i put the proxy in the client web browser nothing is displayed
<ubuntu> GAIM?
<ubuntu> whats that
<pozdiy> how to get rid of irritating "beeps" under Breezy/Gnome - "beeps" in vim , for example?
<salmiak> ubuntu: "start-menu"->internet->gaim
<Rug> I _never_ want to hear about people in this channle not being helpfull!
<Drake`> what could be the cause of an error happening when trying to mount/umount/eject a cd from nautilus but it is possible from the command line?
<eobanb_> ubuntu, it's an instant messenging program that comes installed with ubuntu.
<jdavila> ubuntu: or try downloading the package from YM homepage
<mneptok> Rug: that wasn't very helpful :)
<ubuntu> I did that
<Rug> hehe
<ubuntu> and it will not let me
<ubuntu> o well
<mutante> eobanb_: i was primarily interested in getting the CDs from shipit with Xubuntu, cause i give out quite a few CDs to other people, rather than using Ubuntu myself
<mneptok> ubuntu: Applications > Internet > GAIM
<eobanb_> ubuntu, if i was you, i wouldnt bother with the official version of yahoo messenger for linux, and i'd just use Gaim instead.
<ubuntu> im gonna throw this puter out and get a new one
<steffi> how install my usb webcam to ubuntu???
<salmiak> ubuntu, why?
<eobanb_> mutante, understandable.  i'm afraid you'll just have to burn your own xubuntu discs for the time being.
<lithium-> hi
<ubuntu> This computer was hacked
<eobanb_> ubuntu, with respect, i highly doubt that.
<ubuntu> i have wrote zeros partitioned and formatted and nopthing works
<eobanb_> steffi, try just plugging it in and do sudo apt-get install xawtv
<eobanb_> steffi, then run xawtv and see if it can detect your webcam.
<ubuntu> My hard drive keeps going out
<steffi> eobanb, ok
<eobanb_> steffi, if not we'll go from there
<ubuntu> and mu memory keeps getting ran up
<salmiak> ubuntu, maybe it's some hardware problem?
<Drake`> any ideas what would not allow mount/umount/eject in nautilus but would allow you to do all from the command line?
<mutante> ubuntu: you must have been lucky getting that nick ;)
<paradizelost> ubuntu: your hard drive could be going out, or you could have bad memory
<paradizelost> have you run memtest from the kernel menu?
<eobanb_> mutante, afaik it's the default user name in ubuntu, which most people never use
<pozdiy> mutante, only real cool hackers get such a nicks
<mutante> eobanb_: yeah, because its the default ,you would be lucky if nobody else had taken it before ;)
<mutante> especially here, where nicks are registered
<eobanb_> mutante, well, i was just saying that nearly everyone picks a different user name than the default.
<mutante> pozdiy: the cool hackers use root ;)
<pozdiy> mutante, sorry, forgotten :-)))
<ubuntu> thats it
<ubuntu> roots
<jdavila> it's possible to install a Windows Application on a Samba Share froma Windows Client????
<eobanb_> for the record, running your irc client as root is a rather bad idea
<paradizelost> yes
<paradizelost> ------------------------^^ very correct
<mutante> unless its just the fake ident that is root :p
<vincenz> Anyone know a good projectm anagement tool for linux?
<scarn> i installed nvidia settings but its not showing up in any menus. is there a way to get it to show? ubuntu 64bit
<vincenz> something to allow me to define tasks and tasks dependencies
<vincenz> and then schedule it onto my calendar
<Seveas> vincenz, launchpad 
<mutante> vincenz: mediawiki with tasks extension and calendar extension
<jdavila> it's possible to install a Windows Application on a Samba Share from a Windows Client????
<salmiak> jdavila, you mean doubleclicking on a file in a samba share and installing it on the client
<salmiak> then, yes.
<eobanb_> jdavila, i'm not sure what you're asking
<vincenz> Seveas: launchpad?
<salmiak> but installing something ON a samba share?
<Seveas> vincenz, http://launchpad.net/ - the same service Ubuntu uses for project management
<salmiak> well, i guess it's possible to install it on the samba share if you got write permissions
<jdavila> nop, i mean doubleclicking on a file in a samba share and installing it on the share to run it later on multiple clients
<vincenz> Seveas: it's a webbased system
<mutante> salmiak: like when he is at the windows client installing a setup.exe and he picks the network drive which is mapped via samba on the linux server ,and tells the windows app to install in that path
<ubuntu> yes that is what has happened mutante
<harisund> jdavila: it will install on the share if you have write permissions, but whether it will work from other windows client is doubtful
<ubuntu> how can i fix it
<steffi> eobanb, I installed xawtv ..and when I tried to run it, my box frozen.. totally .. first time
<Seveas> vincenz, yes
<Seveas> so it's cross-platform
<vincenz> Seveas: preferably an app
<mutante> ubuntu: fix what?
<Drake`> no one has any idea what would cause not being able to mount/umount in nautilus but able to do it with the same account from the command line?
<harisund> jdavila: Windows creates registry keys etc. Those registry keys might not be present on another client
<ubuntu> i have bad roots
<steffi> eobanb, u recommend to run it again?
<ubuntu> how can i fix it
<salmiak> jdavila, i guess it would work, if it's an app that doesn't do something with the registry
<ubuntu> that hacker has gone by roots
<eobanb_> ubuntu, can you re-phrase your question
<ubuntu> i them them\
<grogoreo> hi
<ubuntu> i see them*
<mutante> ubuntu: you have bad roots? are you a tree?
<paradizelost> ubuntu: i think you need an imac
<mutante> what do you mean
<ubuntu> lol
<pozdiy> ubuntu, dangerous hackers are everywhere...
<ubuntu> i do not know computer talk
<harisund> salmiak, I agree. jdavila it would work if the app doesn't require files anywhere else. In other words, if the app is stand alone and runs only from the directory it was installed, typically it should work
<grogoreo> does anyone know of a program that will encode RealAudio files? Like Real Producer?
<mutante> you forgot your root password?
<eobanb_> ubuntu, i really doubt your machine is hacked, so please, stop saying it is
<paradizelost> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ubuntu> i have taken this machine to have it fixed and nobdy can i dentify the problem
<mutante> you dont know how to get a real root shell on Ubuntu and are confused with sudo?
<jdavila> ok samlmiak, i'll have to make some test overhere, let U know sometime later ;-)
<mutante> yeah, many people are
<mutante> use "sudo su" /me hides
<scarn> anyone know how to get nvidia settings to show up in the menu? i installed it but its not listed
<_antix> ubuntu: then it's highly unlikely somoeone on irc is going to be able to tell you how to fix it
<Seveas> mutante, sudo -i you mean 
<paradizelost> !tell mutante about root
<paradizelost> !tell mutante about root
<paradizelost> !tell mutante about root
<paradizelost> :D
<paradizelost> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sethk> mutante, why would you use sudo su instead of su?
<salmiak> jdavila, sounds great. Good luck ;)
<ubuntu> i have TEMP files i am denied to remove
<mutante> sethk: i would only on Ubuntu, because it is "weird" ,,shrug
<mutante> reads on root
<Rug> ubuntu: what is your password?  We will be able to tell if somebody has hacked into your machine.
<Rug> jk
<Seveas> Rug, ...
<ubuntu> password for what
<Rug> sorry couldn't resist
<hurax> sethk: if root has no password you can't use su
<salmiak> Rug, :(
<Rug> I M JOKING
<sethk> mutante, on root is incorrect and a myth.  su works just fine.  there is absolutely nothing different about root on ubuntu compared to other linux distros
<sethk> hurax, indeed, and you can't use sudo su either
<_antix> Rug: problem is he'll probably tell you
<hurax> but "sudo sh" gives you a rootshell too
<Rug> ubuntu: giving out your password is HOW hackers can get in
<Seveas> hurax, yes, the bad way
<Drake`> hello hello am I lagged ;)
<ubuntu> i have never givin my password out
<Seveas> the only correct way to get a root shell is sudo -i or sudo su -
<ubuntu> i do not have one
<paradizelost> sethk: they just scramble the root password, and make you use sudo so you aren't logging in to gdm as root and screwing stuff up
<_antix> Rug: although calling them "hackers" at that point is questionable ;)
<harisund> Can I just go ahead and make an edit on the Ubuntu wiki page? I want to include information about creating config files in the SSH section.
<engla> Seveas: what's wrong with sudo -s ?
<Seveas> paradizelost, nonsense
<Rug> _antix: not the point I was trying to make.   =)
<mutante> sethk: for some reason everybody gets confused with something about it on Ubuntu. I cant recall it exactly, but was different compared to Debian
<salmiak> ubuntu, what's wrong with the computer you're trying to fix? try to explain what's wrong :)
<eobanb_> ubuntu, if you're not going to ask a particular question, we can't help you
<sammy_> Can anybody help me install vmware please?
<eobanb_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<sethk> paradizelost, that is not true of ubuntu in general and is equally true of all other linux distros.  If you choose, for example, the expert install, you are prompted for the root password
<Seveas> !vmware
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seveas
<paradizelost> sammy_: server or workstatino
<Seveas> ubotu, you useless bot...
<ubotu> Seveas: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sethk> and it is equally possible to set, or not set, the root password on all distros.
<hastesaver> How do I force apt to install from a particular repo?
<sammy_> what?
<sammy_> ohhh
<sammy_> workstation
<ubuntu> how does memory go low when i have never put any thing important on my puter
<paradizelost> ubuntu: how much memory does the computer have?
<paradizelost> sammy_: what file have you downloaded/version purchased?
<ubuntu> i have ran that test and i can not tell
<_antix> I think he's confused memory with disk space
<fj2> hy all i got a problem with the libGL ... anyone can help?
<sammy_> downloaded 5.5.1
<sammy_> tar.gz
<harisund> ubuntu there are a couple of programs that you could run to figure out what applications are hogging memory. On the command line you could use top, or you could run gnome-system-monitor for a Windows Task manager equivalent on Gnome
<ubuntu> no i have not
<ubuntu> there is alot of disk space
<jdavila> can somebody expalain me wtf is a puter?? (i'm latino)
<pozdiy> ubuntu, perhaps you hsould not attempt to "repair that puter"...
<|Sivik|> when i'm running sudo chroot /chroot/, what locales do i need to generate
<salmiak> ah, ubuntu, that's just the aggressive memory usage
<_antix> ubuntu: I'm afraid if you don't know how much memory you have, you might be using the wrong operating system.
<paradizelost> sammy_: ok, have you installed the kernel headers, build-essential and xinetd?
<sammy_> it says "in which directory do you want to install the binary files? [/usr/bin] " and idk what to put now
<pozdiy> jdavila, in ancient Rome puter was a special slave , helping his master to penetrete his wife...
<paradizelost> ubuntu as i said, you need an imac
<salmiak> you see, ubuntu, why should alot of memory be left unused? why not instead use the memory to swapping and stuff?
<ubuntu> you are not speaking my language
<ubuntu> puter means computer
<paradizelost> sammy_: for the most part i usually accept defaults
<sammy_> so dont put anything?
<harisund> ubuntu you could execute "cat /proc/meminfo" for memory related details.
<pozdiy> ubuntu, sorry, I know now
<eobanb_> ubuntu, open a terminal window and type 'top' with no quotes.  look where it says "Mem: xxxxx k total'
<paradizelost> sammy_: press enter accepts the defaults
<_antix> oh! I thought puter was a flatulent person.
<ubuntu> ha ha ha
<jpanegasser> im trying to set up request tracker, but my rt_siteconfig.pm is owned by root, how do i edit it?
<Kingdong> what does ubuntu use? xfree86 or x.org?
<salmiak> kingb, x.org
<harisund> I am banned from the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. Could the ops explain why? I am really sorry if I had broken an rule unknowingly..
<salmiak> Kingdong, xorg
<salmiak> sorry ;)
<sammy_> and then it says What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)? [/etc] 
<Kingdong> that is what i thought. Thanx! :)
<paradizelost> sammy_: defaults
<sammy_> okay thank you :)
<paradizelost> sammy_: you are installing on ubuntu correct?
<paradizelost> just making sure
<sammy_> yes sir
<sammy_> or ma'am
<sethk> jpanegasser, use sudo to get root privileges
<paradizelost> sammy_: is there a reason your using workstation instead of server?
<harisund> Are there any ops here could inform me why I was banned from #ubuntu-offtopic? Did I do something wrong?
<paradizelost> server is free....
<ubuntu> How can i get my cd rom to work while i have this op system
<sammy_> well im like brand new to linux
<ubuntu> the disk is in there and i can not open it
<Drake`> what could possibly cause not able to mount/umount cdrom from nautilus but can do so from command line?
<sammy_> and just want to get windows so i can run both so i can listen to music and stuff
<salmiak> ubuntu, you're using the live-cd?
<jpanegasser> sethk whats the full command?
<paradizelost> ubuntu: are you booted to the livecd?
<ubuntu> yes
<harisund> Drake` maybe you are trying to mount the wrong drive?
<_antix> lol
<sethk> jpanegasser, sudo plus whatever you were going to run that didn't work because the file was owned by root
<paradizelost> sammy_: you aren't going to be able to listen to music in a windows virtual machine very well
<sammy_> ohhhh
<NoUse> ubuntu you can't eject the CD while you are using the liveCD
<sammy_> I thought that it like ran windows regularly just in a linux window
<ubuntu> yes booted to the live cd
<jpanegasser> sethk, im trying to edit /etc/request-tracker3.4/RT_SiteConfig.pm
<ubuntu> ok what can i do to just install this op
<paradizelost> sammy_: just like you won't be able to play 3d FPS games in vmware and have good performance
<|Sivik|> does anyone know about configuring locales?
<NoUse> ubuntu download the install CD and boot from it
<paradizelost> ubuntu: download the install cd
<crimsun> |Sivik|: breezy or dapper?
<|Sivik|> crimsun: dapper
<sethk> jpanegasser, I have no way of knowing which editor you want to use
<crimsun> |Sivik|: ask in #ubuntu+1
<jdavila> ubuntu: you better install ubuntu in you harddrive
<sammy_> paradize: is there a way I can access files off windows such as mp3s so I can play them on linux?
<jpanegasser> sethk, just guess haha
<pozdiy> paradizelost, he said he wants to "repaier that puter", wouldn't he kill data present before?
<salmiak> ubuntu, you're asking us why your memory usage is hell-high on your windows machine?
<jpanegasser> sethk, so i just have to give the editor sudo?
<salmiak> just curious
<ubuntu> how?
<_antix> apparently he's asking why it's high on the livecd...
<NoUse> salmiak I think he was on a livecd
<ubuntu> do i install
<paradizelost> pozdiy: yah, but he asked how to install the operating system
<NoUse> ubuntu get the live cd and boot from it
<ubuntu> yes i am
<sethk> jpanegasser, preceding a command with sudo runs that command with root privileges
<pozdiy> paradizelost, ah, OK :-)
<ubuntu> i did boot from it
<NoUse> !tell ubuntu about install
<paradizelost> sammy_: you can mount the windows parition and open the files that are on it
<NoUse> ubuntu you said you were on the live cd? the installation cd is different
<paradizelost> sammy_: you won't be able to change any of them
<salmiak> NoUse, yes, but why is he on a livecd? cuz his OS won't work, and what OS can it be then? ;)
<jpanegasser> sethk, the thing is i dont know the command to edit this
<sammy_> Would you mind telling me how to do that or where I can go to find out how?
<_antix> salmiak: dos 5?
<ubuntu> i know nothing about computers
<_antix> you don't say
<pozdiy> !tell sammy_ about shares
<ubuntu> all i know os that something is wrong with this one
<ubuntu> it runs to slow
<sethk> jpanegasser, there are many editors you can use.  you aren't familiar with any of them?
<eobanb_> sammy_, just go to System > Administration > Disks
<Drake`> harisund: I have tried to mount the same drive in nautilus right after I have mounted and umounted it from the command line and it says "Error: could not execute pmount" but when I mount /dev/hdc it mounts flawlessly
<jpanegasser> sethk, no
<ubuntu> and says virtual memory low
<_antix> ubuntu: might help to learn something about computers.. then you can find out why it runs slow.
<sethk> jpanegasser, try gedit, then, it's quite easy.  assuming X is running
<NoUse> ubuntu, we're not gonna support your windows machine
<salmiak> ubuntu, Windows computer?
<ubuntu> yes
<sammy_> When I am in disks how do I access files?
<paradizelost> ubuntu: find and delete normal.dot
<NoUse> !windows
<ubuntu> gateway
<ubotu> For help with microsoft windows, please visit ##windows
<eobanb_> ubuntu, this is an ubuntu support channel, not a windows one
<jpanegasser> sethk, thanks
<ubuntu> and im supposed to have windows xp
<eobanb_> sammy_, do you see your hard drive or drives in the left column?
<mirak> it would be nice to have a packet remove-kde or remove-gnome . in fact it would be nice to have metapackage who just removes stuffs with dependencies
<sammy_> Yes
<ubuntu> i cant even go to the site im blocked out
<eobanb_> sammy_, choose the one that has your windows partition on it, then click the partition tab
<harisund> Drake` I think if you go to System->Preferences->Removable Media, you would be able to check/uncheck options for auto mounting CD Roms, could you check if you have that enabled?
<eobanb_> sammy_, and then choose the partition you want to mount
<salmiak> ubuntu: /join #windows
<ubuntu> i cant get security updates
<pozdiy> !tell sammy_ about partitions
<jdavila> ubuntu: you
<salmiak> ubuntu, write that in the text field you're writing your messages to us in ;)
<eobanb_> sammy_, pick a place to mount it (for example, /media/windows)
<serum> Someone msg me please if you know how to get a gamepad working/configured
<eobanb_> and then hit Enable, or Browse, or whatever it is
<Rug> ubuntu: Does the Microsoft Genuine Advantage Pop_up tell you that you don't have a valid license?
<jdavila> ubuntu: you R talking about Windows????!!!!
<_antix> Rug: does it matter? #ubuntu.
<sammy_> then what?
<sammy_> after I typed /media/windows
<ubuntu> yes
<eobanb_> sammy_, well then that partition will be mounted at that directory and you can browse the files there
<Rug> _antix: I just want to see if he has a warez copy that he can't get to work ontop of all this mess
<eobanb_> ubuntu, i am going to tell you one last time, this is NOT a windows support channel
<jdavila> ubuntu: Wrong channel bro
<ubuntu> i was having a problem with windows
<NoUse> ubuntu type '/join ##windows'
<_antix> Rug: good luck finding out anything substantial
<eobanb_> Rug, it doesn't matter, we don't support windows here
<ubuntu> i have linux
<paradizelost> ubuntu: contact the manufacturer and have them step you through re-installing windows
<ubuntu> i have no windows now
<ubuntu> i used to
<sammy_> I pressed okay but where do I go to browse it?
<ubuntu> i thought that changing op system would help
<ubuntu> but it did not
<sammy_> media only shows cdrom and cdrom0
<eobanb_> sammy_, whatever path that you typed in
<paradizelost> ubuntu: how old is the computer
<pozdiy> ubuntu, bad luck
<_antix> running the livecd is not changing the op system
<eobanb_> sammy_, did you actually make that directory?
<ubuntu> not old
<eobanb_> sammy_, look in Disks for that partition where it says "Status:"
<eobanb_> does it say Accessible?
<paradizelost> ubuntu: what year manufactured
<NoUse> ubuntu, the LiveCD runs slow
<sallybadger> hi, i'm trying to resize the hda1 partition (see http://img55.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgparted4ii.png ). I've booted into livecd and using gparted to free up all the partitions, but it still complains that the device is busy and it doesn't work. any ideas?
<Drake`> harisund: you are referring to under Storage in Removable Drive and Media Preferences?
<NoUse> ubuntu if you install to your harddrive it will be faster
<ubuntu> 2000
<sammy_> oh it didnt change
<GTroy> no necessarily a ubuntu question, but I was builiding a new box, and now I can't fit my old ide ribbons in my old box....same cables
<eobanb_> sammy_, make sure you're telling it to use a real directory
<paradizelost> ubuntu: that's an old computer
<daryl> !ie6
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, daryl
<GTroy> anyone helo?
<ubuntu> ok ok
<eobanb_> GTroy, wrong channel for that
<sammy_> eobanb, yeah i dont think i did
<harisund> Drake`: I think so .. I am not sure (sorry, I do not have Ubuntu access immediately) but yes, you can set options in there like whether you want CDs and removable USB thumb drives automatically mounted or not
<paradizelost> ubuntu: probably has 128MB RAM rather slow for xp
<ubuntu> nope 256
<GTroy> eobanb_where would you go?
<jdavila> ubuntu: you R using a very old computer
<paradizelost> even 256 is small for xp sp2
<sammy_> eobanb, do I create the /windows folder?
<ubuntu> 32 bit
<eobanb_> GTroy, i'm not sure, perhaps #hardware ? i have no idea
<soundray> sallybadger: have you mounted any hard disk partitions?
<sammy_> eobanb, first
<salmiak> ubuntu, I'd recommend you to download and install Ubuntu Breezy Badger on your hard drive
<pozdiy> jdavila, I'm using even older, 1997 Gateway, running Breezy with no problems
<paradizelost> ubuntu: try getting a new computer or actually install ubuntu on the HDD
<eobanb_> sammy_, sudo mkdir /media/windows
<ubuntu> ok ok
<GTroy> eobanb_ well people here usually help with hardware too
<daryl> Trouble Installing Internet explorer, using ./ies4linux.  Error Returned: Cannot download flash
<sammy_> eobanb, ohhhh, thank you :)
<ubuntu> im out of here
<ubuntu> bye than you
<eobanb_> GTroy, yes, that's true, but only when it has to do with ubuntu
<ubuntu> thank you*
<jdavila> daryl: use firefox
<daryl> jdavila: i do, but I also have to use ie6
<sallybadger> soundray, no. only the swap partition has a padlock next to it
<REAPER> Does anyone know about Ubuntu changing screen resolutions?  How to change it when it won't change in "screen resolution" under "System"?
<Drake`> yes it is selected to mount removable drives when hot-plugged, mount removable media when inserted and browse removable media when inserted
<salmiak> oh my gosh :/
<sallybadger> soundray, would it be worth doing a sudo umount -a or something?
<sammy_> eobanb, okay I typed in /media/windows now, do I press enable or ok or somethin?
<paradizelost> REAPER: usuall that's a sign that the video drivers aren't right
<eobanb_> sammy_, yes
<paradizelost> well, that ubuntu really should be using a mac....
<sammy_> eobanb, enable?
<soundray> sallybadger: try sudo swapoff
<serum> can anyone help with input drivers?
<REAPER> But it worked before.
<eobanb_> sammy_, yes!
<sallybadger> soundray, tried that before and the system hung
<paradizelost> REAPER: did you upgrade your kernel?
<soundray> sallybadger: how much RAM do you have?
<REAPER> how would i do that?
<thug> did anyone tryedd to play games in ubuntu with vmware ?
<sammy_> eobanb, okay I opened it now and it said inaccessable
<paradizelost> REAPER: apt-get upgrade
<paradizelost> thug: what type of games?
<thug> shooter games ;)))
<paradizelost> thug: vmware does not have support for 3d games
<eobanb_> sammy_, are you sure you're looking at the right partition
<thug> windows games
<sallybadger> soundray, 256meg
<Drake`> I am not sure what controls the gui from mount/umount a drive that would differ from the command line, have no issue with mounting from the command line just is annoying that can't mount from nautilus
<salmiak> thug, Quake 3-like in speed? ;)
<paradizelost> thug: it's made for office applications/ development testing and stuff.
<apollo2011> I am trying to set up sshfs between my pc and my file server, and I installed sshfs and fuse from the Ubuntu repositories, and punched in the command, and it says: fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory. If I run it as root, it succeeds and mounts the remote fs so that only root has access...
<soundray> sallybadger: it may be an issue of too little RAM. Get the gparted live CD instead: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sammy_> eobanb, yes, 71 gigs and the other on the windows hd is 3 gigs and 39megs
<sammy_> eobanb, the other two
<eobanb_> sammy_, okay......
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> how would i edit pdfs under linux
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> ?
<sammy_> eobanb, ok..
<Seveas> Jatt_kol_12_borh, unfortunately, not
<thug> paradizelost so vmware doesnt have hardware acceleration right ?
<soundray> sallybadger: the other thing you could try is to run the live CD in single user mode (no X). Then you can resize with parted, but it's less convenient.
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> oh man
<Seveas> unless you have luck getting acrobat to work with wine
<paradizelost> thug: correct
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> i can view the pdf in the document viewer
<paradizelost> thug: and IIRC, they have no plans of doing it,  i think they had something set up in a beta version of teh workstation at one point
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> but need to edit it and then save it to pdf
<NoUse> Jatt_kol_12_borh openoffice can save as pdf but it can't open a pdf
<sammy_> paradizelost, when i set an access path to my windows hd from linux and press enable how come when I try to open that folder after pressing ok it says inaccessable?
<REAPER> Thanks Paradizelost
<psyke83> hi, if anyone has an 82865G chipset, can they tell me the fps glxgears reports for you?
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> so there is nothing available till now which can be used to edit pdfs
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> :(
<soundray> Jatt_kol_12_borh: try flpsed and pdftk
<sallybadger> soundray, ok, i'll try the gparted livecd, thanks!
<paradizelost> psyke83: FYI, intel disables opengl on their cards for the most part
<soundray> Jatt_kol_12_borh: or import the PDF into kword, that works reasonably well.
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> kword ?
<soundray> Jatt_kol_12_borh: but there isn't an application comparable to Acrobat, afaik.
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> is that the kde app
<soundray> Jatt_kol_12_borh: yes
<eobanb_> Jatt_kol_12_borh, yes
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> thank you guys
<soundray> Jatt_kol_12_borh: it runs okay in gnome
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> be back shortly
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> lemme give them a shot
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> ;)
<sethk> you can convert things from pdf to an editable format, and then back to pdf.  Not as good, but in most cases it gets the job done
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> can you explain this approach a bit more
<soundray> Jatt_kol_12_borh: it's essentially what I'm suggesting with kword.
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> oh k
<Drake`> that is strange that no one else has run into that problem I haven't seen it anywhere in the forums
<swarmz> hi, has anyone experienced flickering when running a long, fast text output script using gnome terminal 1.12.0?
<eobanb_> swarmz, did you expect something else?
<eobanb_> swarmz, if you're outputting a lot of text it may look as if it's flickering.
<paniq> hey
<captine> hi all.  I am desperate for help.  I run 5.10 386 version on a 64bit turion notebook.  After being in X for a while, my mouse starts acting up i.e. clicking on icons does nothing.  I then reboot and all of a sudden my fan kicks into overdrive.  Does ubuntu result in laptop overheating for some reason?
<paniq> it seems i'm unable to ping localhost with 6.06
<eobanb_> welcome, paniq
<paniq> how is that possible
<swarmz> eobanb_: yes, the data has the same amount of rows and keywords in it, i expected to visually only see the values of the output changing
<eobanb_> swarmz, i think i see what you mean.
<warlock--> hey guys, look i lost my root password. I tried to goto grub and add "single" to the end of the line, I pressed b in the grub menu, then booted the kernel, then it asked for a root password for maintence?
<eobanb_> swarmz, how does it look with other terminal programmes
<captine> is there a way to check the turion temperature?
<swarmz> as far as i can remember when using KDE's terminal it outputs smoothly
<zcat[1] > warlock--: try adding "init=/bin/bash" instead of single.
<warlock--> cheers
<NoUse> !tell captine about sensors
<eobanb_> !lmsensors
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eobanb_
<eobanb_> blah.
<Industrial> Need help with django: http://rafb.net/paste/results/vILCYd94.html
<eobanb_> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eobanb_
<eobanb_> whatever.  there's a package called something like lmsensors that should do the trick.
<zcat[1] > you'll also need to "mount / -o remount,rw" before you can change anything and make it ro again before you quit!
<anto9us> paniq, does localhost exist in your hosts file?
<NoUse> eobanb_ I already sent him the link, its !sensors
<captine> eobanb_ thanks.  will try d/l it
<eobanb_> swarmz, well i guess you could try xterm or rxvt or some other terminal emulators and see how it looks on those
<NoUse> captine there is a wiki page with a howto for lmsesnors
<swarmz> yeah i might try that thanks
<eobanb_> swarmz, if it looks fine on them i'd just write it off as a limitation of gnome-terminal.
<Industrial> anyone?
<selinium> Seveas: Hi there, I can't find sun-j2re in your mirrors (Dapper) can I install from Sun? :)
<eobanb_> swarmz, or, you could try using a display library like ncurses
<NoUse> !tell selinium about java
<captine> NoUse: thnx will have to try tomorrow, as i dont have an internet connection when in ubuntu at home :<
<paniq> <anto9us> paniq, does localhost exist in your hosts file?
<captine> as long as i dont fry my chip
<paniq> anto9us: yes, its more that 127.0.0.1 doesnt react
<rando1> evening all :)
<selinium> NoUse: I have done that :) I was interested if there was a problem with the one from sun...
<warlock--> zcat[1] 
<warlock--> I got "Authentication token lock busy"
<NoUse> selinium not particularly, but the method described on the wiki is better
<anto9us> paniq, ifconfig shows network devices?
<captine> NoUse: when asking Ubugtu questions, can one simply IM it?
<paniq> anto9us: ah, now i see. lo wasnt up.
<TheFuzzball> hello, on my gnome-panel I have put the applet "disc mounter", when it comes up it has 6 floppy drives, how do I stop it from doing that??
<NoUse> captine no, its considered rude
<zcat[1] > warlock--: ahhh.. not good.
<LKRaider> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<warlock--> zcat[1]  ? :(
<NoUse> selinium it notifies firefox so it can use the java plugin, inserts the java executable into the system path automatically
<rando1> can someone please advise me how i can safely resize my partitons on a working ubuntu dapper install, without killing the existing install? i need to recover more space from my ntfs partitions
<zcat[1] > warlock--: possibly rm /etc/passwd- if it exists (that's passwd with a minus after it)
<warlock--> should i try that zcat[1]  ?
<warlock--> after that ?
<NoUse> rando1 dapper questions are in #ubuntu+1
<selinium> NoUse: Oh, CHeers! :)
<warlock--> Im running towards 2 computers, like 40feets away from the server pc
<eobanb_> captine, you can private message ubotu just fine
<paco> alguien entiende espaol??
<zcat[1] > that's the lockfile that says you're already changing a password so it won't let you..
<eobanb_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Industrial> Need help with django: http://rafb.net/paste/results/vILCYd94.html
<rando1> NoUse: ta, but i think the same principal applies to breezy and hoary?
<warlock--> what should i do there zcat[1]  ?
<jdavila> warlock--: try sudo -s -H to change to root
<NoUse> rando1 are you installing from the live cd?
<jdavila> and then passwd
<zcat[1] > after that it should let you change pasword.
<eobanb_> NoUse, how would it be 'rude' to private message a bot
<zcat[1] > jdavila: he's in init=/bin/bash afaik
<rando1> NoUse: i have had a working install for a long time and dont want to wreck it; i need more /home and / space and also a larger swap as i have installed more ram
<TheFuzzball> hello, on my gnome-panel I have put the applet "disc mounter", when it comes up it has 6 floppy drives, how do I stop it from doing that??
<NoUse> eobanb_ I didn't realize you were referring to the bot, to msg the bot is fine
<eobanb_> NoUse, i wasnt, captine was
<NoUse> rando1 boot off the live cd and run gparted, it can resize partitions
<rando1> NoUse: safely, without destroying data?
<paniq> and: pango font rendering is quite slow. how can i speed it up?
<captine> eobanb_, NoUse thanx for clearing that up :)
<warlock--> Ok going to try, brb.
<NoUse> rando1 yes
<TheFuzzball> hello, on my gnome-panel I have put the applet "disc mounter", when it comes up it has 6 floppy drives, how do I stop it from doing that??
<eobanb_> rando1, i always recommend backing up your data before resizing partitions.  no excuse not to
<NoUse> rando1 you should always backup before doing a resize
<rando1> NoUse: thanks for that- much appriecated
<NoUse> rando1 but it should be safe
<anto9us> rando1, I'd recommed defragmenting your windows partitions and backup your really important stuff
<dxdemetriou> I have a problem with transcode to compile from source "apt-get --build source transcode". I have to build it because it can't use the "/usr/lib/transcode/import_ffmpeg.so"
<zcat[1] > TheFuzzball: that's one floppy drive with six possible formats.. what's the problem with it?
<rando1> eobanb, NoUse: i resized my ntfs using the installer (gparted i assume?) previosuly and it worked fine, but yes i will backup esential data :)
<eobanb_> rando1, good to hear it.
<TheFuzzball> zcat[1] : well firstly I am using a laptop that has no floppy drive
<rando1> cheers guys- will go away and start work :)
<warlock--> zcat[1] 
<zcat[1] > ahh.. curious
<jdavila> it's possible to use dapper packages to update breezy packages without dist upgrading?
<warlock--> when i tried rm /etc/passwd- it answered with "cannot remove the file, read-only"
<zcat[1] > warlock--: yeah? worked?
<kbrooks> jdavila: no.
<warlock--> or something like that
<eobanb_> TheFuzzball, the laptop mainboard probably still has a floppy controller chip, that's all
<kbrooks> jdavila: fully update to dapper
<eobanb_> TheFuzzball, so the utility can't tell the difference.
<jdavila> kbrooks: why?
<simonpca> plop
<kbrooks> jdavila: there is no "in between"
<zcat[1] > warlock--: you did remount root (mount / -o remount,rw) ?
<warlock--> no, shuold i do that when im in bin/bash
<warlock--> ?
<eobanb_> TheFuzzball, either that or it just shows up regardless of whether you have one or not and that's just how the utility works.
<kbrooks> jdavila: because you WILL break breezy
<zcat[1] > you have to.. it's mounted readonly by default
<warlock--> ok, i will try, one sec
<eobanb_> jdavila, dapper packages are for dapper, not breezy.
<dxdemetriou> What can I do to use the apt-get --build source in breezy?
<Nihil_85> no one here from the denmark?
<eobanb_> jdavila, if you want to use dapper packages, simply dist-upgrade
<kbrooks> jdavila: you MAY try it, but i GAURANTEE YOU WILL break it
<TheFuzzball> eobanb: why would it show 6 floppy drives?
<jdavila> kbrooks: I've the ubuntu-looks theme on breezy and it's working right
<kbrooks> GUARANTEE*
<kbrooks> jdavila: so?
<eobanb_> TheFuzzball, truth be told, i have no idea, but since you dont have a floppy drive at all i wouldnt worry about it.
<jdavila> kbrooks: it's for dapper
<kbrooks> jdavila: so?
<warlock--> zcat[1] , thansk for the help, it worked ;)
<warlock--> and btw, i think the one who hacked my server have installed bunch of crap onit
<warlock--> any way i can check that?
<jdavila> kbrooks: you said it will break breezy
<zcat[1] > kbrooks: I'm dist-upgrading to dapper right now.. (if I fall off that's why :) 1425 packages, 1100M of downloads, it took all night and now I think it's going to take most of the morning to install them too..
<eobanb_> jdavila, that's just a theme, it's not specific to any branch of ubuntu
<TheFuzzball> eobanb: k
<kbrooks> jdavila: Um, i mean packages like ...
<kbrooks> jdavila: xchat 2.6.1
<kbrooks> or even...
<eobanb_> jdavila, i could put a desktop picture on my dapper install that says 'slackware' but that wouldnt make it slackware or break anything either
<kbrooks> gedit 2.14.1
<zcat[1] > warlock--: mount / -o remount,ro   before you log off or reboot too, ok?
<jdavila> i'm interested on the kernell packages
<the_mr_bong_show> hey
<the_mr_bong_show> hey _jason
<NoUse> jdavila you can compile a custom kernel if you really want to upgrade
<Kismet> Hi All! Someone know dpkg-divert ?
<jdavila> :-ss
<kbrooks> Kismet: ask.
<mangka> anyone could tell me why vncserver works fine in gnome, but when I log out and try fluxbox it doesent?
<eobanb_> jdavila, if you want a dapper kernel, then i would dist-upgrade.  the kernel is a far cry from a window theme
<eobanb_> !tell Kismet about anyone
<the_mr_bong_show> can some one tell me how i can move stuff with a little lock thing
<kbrooks> the_mr_bong_show: check the permissions
<Kismet> I'm trying to purge xorg-driver-fglrx but the postremove script die on dpkg-divert
<jdavila> eobanb_: I tryed dist-upgrade before and broke my x-sever
<zcat[1] > the_mr_bong_show: right-click and change properties, make it writeable.. if you own it. If you don't own it you have to get the owner to grant permissions
<kbrooks> jdavila: and?
<eobanb_> jdavila, well, dapper is still in development.
<gnomefreak> the_mr_bong_show: right click it change the permissions to write (it should be first box in middle colum
<rando1> NoUse: hi again, sorry to bother you- is there any reason why i cant use gparted from within X on my install, rather than a live cd?
<the_mr_bong_show> thanks all
<rando1> NoUse: its only that ive run out of cd's!
<paradizelost> rando1: did you apt-get install gparted?
<jdavila> eobanb_: then i made a clean installation and worked like a charm
<the_mr_bong_show> it worked
<NoUse> rando1 are you installing from the live cd?
<eobanb_> rando1, of course if you are booted from the drive you are trying to partition that will not work
<rando1> NoUse: no, i am already installed
<zcat[1] > rando1: resizing mounted filesystems is 'unsafe' :)
<kbrooks> NoUse: he says no
<zcat[1] > 'unsafe' meaning 'will totally screw your filesystem'
<rando1> eobanb: in that i cannot resize the booted partition, or the drive as a whole?
<NoUse> rando1 you can't resize a partition that is mounted
<jdavila> why i can't set rw permissions on a ntfs partition???
<eobanb_> rando1, however dangerous you might think live-resizing is, live-resizing file systems currently in use is basically insane
<rando1> NoUse: i thought as much :) thanks for clarifying
<NoUse> rando1 so if you can unmount the partition you want to resie, then its fine
<Kismet> in particular the command that fail is the following: dpkg-divert --remove --package xorg-driver-fglrx --divert /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2  --rename /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<rando1> eobanb: i take the hint :P
<NoUse> jdavila ntfs write isn't supported
<eobanb_> jdavila, because microsoft has decided they dont want to release the specifications for ntfs, so to be safe, breezy can only read from ntfs, not write.
<the_mr_bong_show> is there a third party yahoo chat program for ubuntu
<eobanb_> jdavila, if you want r/w for ntfs, then upgrade to dapper
<sammy_> paradizelost, can you help me with the shared thingagain?
<eobanb_> the_mr_bong_show, yes, try Gaim.
<paradizelost> sammy_:
<sammy_> paradizelost, if you wouldnt mind
<paradizelost> sammy_: k
<eobanb_> the_mr_bong_show, it comes installed with ubuntu
<paradizelost> sammy_: where r u stuck?
<the_mr_bong_show> how can i get in to the room with game
<zcat[1] > jdavila: you can mount ntfs read/write, but it will instantly trash any file you try to write too, and probably destroy any directory you try to create or delete a file in.
<sammy_> paradizelost, well it says the windows thing is inaccessable
<sammy_> paradizelost, and idk why or what to do
<Kismet> kbrooks, have you seen my problem? any tips?
<eobanb_> the_mr_bong_show, can you rephrase your question please
<r0xoR> anyone know why rhythmbox is giving me an end of stream error?
<paradizelost> sammy_: look at /etc/fstab
<r0xoR> i'm using a custom compiled opensound module
<paradizelost> does it say anything about an NTFS drive?
<jdavila> eobanb_: and why it's possible rw ntfs partitions on dapper???
<eobanb_> r0xoR, well that could have something to do with it
<r0xoR> does rhythmbox work through esd? alsa?
<the_mr_bong_show> how can i get the room lits with gaim
<djrandom> eobanb: ok, one last question- with the lack of cd-r's, can i make a bootable usb stick from the gparted live cd?
<sammy_> paradizelost, i dont see it
<zcat[1] > jdavila: you could look up 'captive' which is a wrapper that will let you access ntfs using windows's native drivers.. it will let your write ntfs but it's a bit tricky to set up.
<eobanb_> jdavila, because dapper is farther along in development and implements more advanced changes to that part of the kernel
<r0xoR> eobanb_, great so how would i find out if it does and then how would i fix it?
<eobanb_> djrandom, if your motherboard can boot from USB, then sure
<NoUse> jdavila I don't think ntfs write support is in dapper
<paradizelost> sammy_: k.  open a terminal    and type in sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<sammy_> paradizelost, oh wait i see it, its opened
<paradizelost> k
<r0xoR> does rhythmbox work through alsa?
<paradizelost> skip that last one then
<djrandom> eobanb: it can, but how would i make the iso boot from the usb stick?
<paradizelost> sammy_: what /dev/hd# does it say it is?
<eobanb_> djrandom, i guess you'd direct-write it to the usb flash drive
<jdavila> eobanb_: but if we don't know de spec of ntfs it's not possible to implement something for it
<eobanb_> djrandom, i've never really tried it before
<the_mr_bong_show> how can i get the room lits with gaim
<paradizelost> the_mr_bong_show: you add the irc account
<sammy_> paradizelost, looks like b
<eobanb_> jdavila, well we're slowly figuring it out, okay?
<paradizelost> then you click add chat
<djrandom> eobanb: i have done it in the distant past, but cant remember how- ill do some more reading up :) thanks again
<paradizelost> then you type in #ubuntu
<paradizelost> sammy_: so /dev/hdb1?
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i do that paradizelost
<r0xoR> xmms has an option to select the output plugin... what about rhythmbox?
<NoUse> jdavila you can't write to ntfs in dapper
<eobanb_> jdavila, i'm not going to sit here and argue with you about the development structure of ubuntu.  take it to -offtopic if you want
<sammy_> paradizelost, well it has different things
<paradizelost> the_mr_bong_show: click buddies
<zcat[1] > jdavila: you could look up 'captive' which is a wrapper that will let you access ntfs using windows's native drivers.. it will let your write ntfs but it's a bit tricky to set up.
<paradizelost> sammy_: specifically the one that has the ntfs after it
<sammy_> paradizelost, hba is my windows hd though and i dont see hda on here
<sammy_> paradizelost, none have ntfs
<paradizelost> it would be hda hdb hdc
<paradizelost> the one you said had NTFS on it in /etc/fstab
<sevamanga> channel ubuntu-es ???????????
<sammy_> yeah it doesnt say any
<paradizelost> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<eobanb_> a, b, c, refer to different busses, not different devices on the same bus.
<sammy_> have ntfs
<sammy_> paradizelost, ext3 though is hdb3
<sammy_> paradizelost, which i think was a main one, cause i couldnt use as ntfs
<paradizelost> sammy_: what EXACTLY does it say at the far left of the one that has NTFS on it
<sammy_> paradizelost, NONE have NTFS on it
<GTroy> I can't connnect to the internet via any browser or irc, but I can use apt-get any ideas?
<patrick_king> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<the_mr_bong_show> can i play games like grand theft auto vice city on ubuntu
<zcat[1] > GTroy: can you ping by IP address?
<paradizelost> GTroy: check your proxy servers
<eobanb_> !tell the_mr_bong_show about wine
<sammy_> paradizelost,  only ext3, swap, and "udf,iso9660 user,noauto"
<GTroy> I would if I  knew any ip numered address
<paradizelost> sammy_: if you cfdisk /dev/hdb what does it list?
<GTroy> proxy server ok
<zcat[1] > GTroy: check permissions on /etc/resolv.conf
<paradizelost> the_mr_bong_show: possibly using cedega
<sammy_> paradizelost,  oh there is an ntfs one there
<zcat[1] > I'm guessing (because I've seen it before) that only root is able to resolve DNS
<sammy_> paradizelost, as hda2
<paradizelost> k.  is it /dev/hdb1?
<paradizelost> k.
<paradizelost> type the following
<sammy_> okay
<eobanb_> zcat[1] , good thinking
<paradizelost> mount /dev/hda2 /media/windows -t ntfs
<paradizelost> hey zcat[1] 
<zcat[1] > paradizelost: ya?
<zcat[1] > make it quick I have to go soon :)
<paradizelost> just noticed that you were here....
<sammy_> paradizelost, "mount: only root can do that"
<paradizelost> GTroy: check the permissions on your /etc/fstab
<paradizelost> sammy_: add sudo to the beginng of that
<GTroy> ok paradizelost
<sammy_> oh ok
<zcat[1] > paradizelost: sudo !!
<GTroy> isn't fstab for mounting?
<sammy_> paradizelost, it says already mounted
<paradizelost> zcat[1] : yah, i forget thet people don't always remember that sudo is necessary
<zcat[1] > sammy_: df and see where it's already mounted
<paradizelost> sammy_: k.  then the following
<Ayabara> hey guys. is it possible to let ubuntu generate a new /etc/fstab for me automatically?
<Industrial> I seem to have installed postgresql 7.4 and 8.0. i want to remove 7.4. how do i get a list of installed software (matching a phrase)
<GTroy> zcat[1]  problem solved, you had it right
<Industrial> with apt-get
<GTroy> thanks
<zcat[1] > sigh; apt-get dist-upgrade is going to ask permission to update every config file on the box, isn't it..
<sammy_> paradizelost, df?
<paradizelost> sudo umount /media/windows && sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/windows -t ntfs
<r0xoR> Industrial, isn't 8.0 still beta?
<NoUse> Industrial dpkg -l | grep -i postgres
<harisund> zcat[1]  yes, that was an annoyance that I had too.
<Industrial> r0xoR: i dont know.... but i dont need 2..
<sammy_> paradizelost, whats df?
<zcat[1] > oh well.. there's only 1425 packages and they can't all update a config file..
<harisund> zcat[1]  I believe there is a way to avoid that, but I think it involved changing some dpkg settings so I didn't bothe.r
<andreasc89> What do I write in the terminal to download KDE to Ubuntu?
<paradizelost> xterm man df
<r0xoR> Industrial, if you don't know which one you need then stick with 7.4
<zcat[1] > df lists all your mounted filesystems
<NoUse> andreasc89 sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<andreasc89> thanks
<sammy_> paradizelost, umm lol sry i dont understand
<sammy_> paradizelost,  :-\
<zcat[1] > apt-get -y --force-yes   would probably do it. It'd probably also break things.
<Industrial> r0xoR: ok
<paradizelost> Show information about the file system on which each FILE resides,
<paradizelost> or all file systems by default.
<Industrial> NoUse: thanks, 'discovered' dpkg... :)
<Ayabara> I have reformatted a partition from ntfs to ext2. can I auto-update my /etc/fstab?
<sammy_> paradizelost, so what do i type in
<harisund> zcat[1]  um I doubt that woudl work. This is not an apt-get issue. It's a package-configuration issue.
<zcat[1] > Ayabara: did you also fdisk or gparted and change the partition label ?
<sammy_> paradizelost, wait just type df?
<sammy_> paradizelost, that comes up with stuff
<zcat[1] > sammy_: open a terminal and type df
<paradizelost> sammy_: just do      sudo umount /media/windows && sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/windows -t ntfs      on a terminal
<Ayabara> zcat[1] : no. all I have done now is reformat it in disk manager in ubuntu
<zcat[1] > Ayabara: ok.. hopefully disk manager will have changed the partition table too..
<sammy_> paradizelost,  okay did that
<paradizelost> sammy_: now cd to /media/windows
<Ayabara> zcat[1] : but my /etc/fstab is not changed yet
<sammy_> paradizelost, cd?
<paradizelost> change directory
<paradizelost> or browse to it
<paradizelost> depending on if your using a terminal or nautilus
<zcat[1] > Ayabara: open a terminal, sudo nano /etc/fstab and change ntfs to ext2 .. should be easy enough.
<Ayabara> it says
<sammy_> wait, so..
<Ayabara> oops, sorry
<sammy_> paradizelost, howd i change directory
<sammy_> paradizelost, lol =\ sorry for bein such a newbie
<paradizelost> on a terminal or in nautilus?
<sammy_> terminal
<Ayabara> but what options should I use for ext2?
<paradizelost> cd /media/windows
<the_mr_bong_show> can some one give those links for wine agian
<zcat[1] > 'default'
<sammy_> permission denied?
<NoUse> !tell the_mr_bong_show about wine
<paradizelost> k sammy, sudo su -
<the_mr_bong_show> ty
<Ayabara> ok, what about the "errors=remount-ro " that is behind my root partition?
<Ayabara> should I add that too?
<zcat[1] > Ayabara: no, that's only for /
<Ayabara> zcat[1] : ok. thanks a lot
<sammy_> paradizelost,  type sudo su -?
<paradizelost> yep
<sammy_> ok it says root@ubuntu:~# now
<sammy_> then cursor
<zcat[1] > actually I guess you could use that too.. any errors fsck should fix when the system boots anyhow..
<paradizelost> k.  now cd /media/windows
<sammy_> ok
<Nick{Away}> !usb
<ubotu> Nick{Away}: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sammy_> then?
<zcat[1] > wifey calls, time to go shopping.. byw all
<paradizelost> ls -al
<Industrial> r0xoR: can i ask you some more about pgsql? http://www.postgresql.org/docs/7.4/interactive/installation.html#INSTALL-SHORT shows adding a user for postgresql, how is this done with ubuntu? (because its already installed and running, i'm curious.)
<r0xoR> Industrial, you can, but you'd be better off asking in #postgresql
<sammy_> paradizelost, okay now i got the windows stuff showin
<sammy_> paradizelost, now whatd i do
<paradizelost> sammy_: so now we just need to change the permissions of the /media/windows directory
<sammy_> paradizelost, so should I be able to browse it now?
<bimberi> Industrial: 'sudo su - postgres' and work from there
<Industrial> r0xoR: but they dont know how ubuntu installs postgresql :P
<paradizelost> sammy_: no, the only reason you can get to it right now is because you are now root
<paradizelost> type the following
<sammy_> ok
<reon> Which is faster/better VM, Xen, OpenVX or QEMU ? XEN website reports it's faster than VMWare ?
<Xenguy> reon: xen AFAIK (but doesn't do d0ze yet)
<Industrial> bimberi: theres no postgresql account, so it runs as something else.. guess ill just leave it run ;)
<Xenguy> reon: but get a 2nd opinion :-)
<Ayabara> is there a good reason to use ext3 instead of ext2?
<r0xoR> Industrial, the instructions for ubuntu are: Applications Menu->System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<reon> Xenguy, I need to do winXP
<r0xoR> Industrial, then get to postgresql, make sure postgresql version 7.4 is installed and that version 8.0 is not... simple
<Ayabara> will journaling do me good? it's safer to work with ext2 from windows than ext3 I think
<Xenguy> Ayabara: avoids having to fsck on occasion, but AFAIK ext3 can't recover deleted files without a backup either
<paradizelost> cd .. && umount /media/windows && chmod 777 /media/windows && mount /dev/hda2 /media/windows -t ntfs -o ro,umask=000
<Xenguy> reon: double-check but I don't believe that Xen does d0ze yet
<NoUse> Ayabara ext3 is just ext2 with journaling, you can mount ext3 partitions as ext2
<sammy_> okay typed
<Industrial> r0xoR: i'd like to know whats going on when it is installed on ubuntu, because its interesting.. it swas just a little question.. it doesnt matter. And i prefer apt-get over synaptic i think..
<Industrial> s/swas/was/
<sammy_> paradizelost, now it says root@ubuntu:/media# "cursor"
<bimberi> Industrial: postgres (no 'ql') - on my 8.0 install here
<r0xoR> Industrial, you'd need to check the package details or the package itself to find that out
<paradizelost> k.
<sammy_> what now?
<paradizelost> now type    exit
<paradizelost> then cd to /media/windows
<sammy_> okay
<sammy_> okay
<reon> Xenguy, doesn't look like it. Only via hardware virtualization...
<paradizelost> now ls -al
<sammy_> okay
<Xanadu> hey guys
<paradizelost> sammy_: you see the stuff there now?
<reon> Xenguy, do you know the diffs between VMServer & VMPLayer ? they are both free i think ?
<sammy_> paradizelost,  yes
<Xanadu> anyone had any problems with apt-cacher running multiple updates at same time?
<paradizelost> reon: vmware server runs in the background, don't need the window running for the machine to be up, also you can make new machines in server, player only plays existing machines
<Drake`> this is madening to not be able to find out why mount works from the command line but why I get a "Can't execute pmount" from nautilus when I just to mount from the gui
<paradizelost> sammy_: k.  now add the following line you your /etc/fstab at the end
<sammy_> paradizelost, huh
<paradizelost> open /etc/fstab as root
<reon> paradizelost, so the server version is better then ? I suppose you can still bring a window up ?
<paradizelost> and add the following to the end of the file
<paradizelost> reon: yes.
<reon> paradizelost, have you used the server version on ubuntu ?
<Drake`> wmware has a beta server version that is free
<Ayabara> Xenguy, NoUse: so it is not unsafe to mount an ext3 as ext2 from windows? won't be more likely to lose data that way?
<Xanadu> anyone else using apt-cacher?
<paradizelost>  /dev/hda2        /media/windows       ntfs      user,umask=000       0   0
<paradizelost> reon: yes, i use vmware server on ubuntu
<NoUse> Ayabara no you'll just not have journalling enabled
<paradizelost> breezy and dapper
<reon> paradizelost, is the install easy ?
<sammy_> paradizelost, open the file /etc/fstab?
<Ayabara> NoUse: ok, then I'm happy :-)
<paradizelost> you need to have the linux-headers, build-essential, and xinetd installed
<paradizelost> ^^ reon
<paradizelost> sammy_: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<haakonn> i'm a little tired of gam_server always sucking up my cpu time
<paradizelost> reon: yes the install is rather easy
<paradizelost> Drake`: the vmware server will remain free once it's out of beta
<reon> paradizelost, thx, i'm gonna download it now.
<sammy_> paradizelost, okay then add /dev/hda2        /media/windows       ntfs      user,umask=000 ?
<poningru> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<paradizelost> yep
<poenaru> saaf
<nseltzer> how do I add a device to be used?
<sammy_> paradizelost, okay then what
<paradizelost> sammy_: that just tells it to mount the drive on boot.
<nseltzer> i have the driver installed using ndiswrapper
<roedel> join #comagena
<sammy_> paradizelost,  oh okay
<paradizelost> now you can browse to /media/windows in the file system browser of your choice
<paradizelost> you save that and your good to go
<sammy_> wow!
<sammy_> amazing
<dj-smilee> how does one go about blacklisting a driver?
<sammy_> Thank you :)
<paradizelost> np
<NoUse> dj-smilee add the line 'blacklist modulename' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist I believe
<dj-smilee> can it be done in a busy box shell?
<sammy_> paradizelost, Now is there any way I can play mp3s on my windows hd on linux?
<paradizelost> dj-smilee: you use an editor
<dj-smilee> but my system wont boot
<dj-smilee> so i cant use one
<dj-smilee> i could install
<dj-smilee> then boot into a live so
<dj-smilee> os*
<paradizelost> sammy_: you can use either xmms or amarok or the sound program of your choice
<dj-smilee> and blacklist the file
<paradizelost> dj-smilee: use the rescue system on the install cd
<paradizelost> or you do the livecd method.  yes
<sammy_> paradizelost, but I can play mp3s off my windows hard drive on linux, right?
<nseltzer> Does anyone have any information that I can use on using a device that i have installed all of the drivers for?
<dj-smilee> i've got the dvd
<dj-smilee> cool cheers
<Xanadu> nseltzer: what device?
<Drake`> I am assuming that /etc/pmount.allow has to have each user who you want to be able to mount cdrom from nautilus? Is pmount only used in nautilus?
<nseltzer> Xanadu, My wireless card
<Xanadu> nseltzer have you installed the drivers yet?
<OneTruth> i am installing a Perl web application called Twiki, where should i install it?
<nseltzer> Xanadu, I have installed all relevent drivers and packages as far as I know
<Xanadu> nseltzer what type of card is it?
<nseltzer> Xanadu, Intel 3942abg
<pitti> Drake`: no, /etc/pmount.allow contains additional devices normal users shold be allowed to mount
<Xanadu> nseltzer should work out the box - shouldn't need drivers
<pitti> Drake`: you do not want to change it unless you know very well what you are doing
<OneTruth> im just looking  for best practices on where to intall a perl web application
<paradizelost> OneTruth: /path/to/webroot/cgi-bin
<Xanadu> nseltzer you tried bringing it up? Probably sudo ifconfig ath0 or sudo ifconfig eth1
<Dingo> can I install ubuntu on an intel based Mac-mini?
<paradizelost> !macmini
<ubotu> paradizelost: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Xanadu> nseltzer then check ifconfig to see if it's up
<paradizelost> !mac
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<nseltzer> Xanadu, Ok, let me look.
<Drake`> pitti: my problem is that I can mount cdroms from the command line but get an error "Can't execute pmount" when I try to mount the same cdrom from nautilus
<OneTruth> paradizelost: ok so i should just put it in there, i've seen the installation done where the scripts are sym linked in the cgi-bin
<pitti> Drake`: you are not in the 'plugdev' group then (the default user is)
<nseltzer> Xanadu, Error fetching interface information: Device not found.
<Xanadu> nseltzer for which interface?
<paradizelost> Drake`: have you used automatix?
<paradizelost> :D
<nseltzer> Xanadu, Both suggested.
<Xanadu> nseltzer you have an ethernet port?
<pitti> Drake`: this is also on my list of bugs: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/pmount/+bug/33232
<nseltzer> Xanadu, I only have eth0 and lo running in ifocnfig
<poningru> !broadcom
<ubotu> broadcom is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<Xanadu> hmm
<OneTruth> paradizelost: someone said put it into /usr/local
<Xanadu> nseltzer try "dmesg | grep 3942" and see if the drivers are getting loaded on boot
<Drake`> pitti: ok that is helpful...why would nothing be in the pmount.allow file?
<paradizelost> OneTruth: i don't do a lot of perl for web, so someone else may be more qualified.  possibly check #perl
<OneTruth> paradizelost: yeah me neither, thanks though
<Dingo> can I install ubuntu on an intel based Mac-mini?
<nseltzer> I get no output
<nseltzer> Xanadu, I get no output
<eobanb_> Dingo, yes, using Boot Camp
<reon> paradizelost, is there a guide for vmware server install somewhere ?
<Xanadu> try "dmesg | grep -i intel
<gnomefreak> Dingo: i dont see why not
<eobanb_> gnomefreak, because intel macs use EFI
<paradizelost> reon,  i usually do the following
<Dingo> eobanb_: I mean natively!
<eobanb_> Dingo, yes, using boot camp.
<gnomefreak> eobanb_: you can still install it and it should work
<Xanadu> nseltzer: try "dmesg | grep -i intel"
<eobanb_> gnomefreak, yes, i KNOW
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Dingo> gnomefreak: well, we never know... I want to buy a mac but I want to run linux!
<mattikoo> Hello. Game gl-117 don't work in Ubuntu Breezy. It gives error
<mattikoo> open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<mattikoo> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<nseltzer> Xanadu, [4294680.450000]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corporation I/O Controller Hub UHCI USB #4
<Dingo> eobanb_: isn't bootcamp an emulation software?
<eobanb_> Dingo, no.
<pitti> Drake`: man pmount :)  pmount already allows users to mount all removable devices
<nseltzer> Xanadu, I don't see the wireless devic
<delmar> Following the guide on the wiki found here... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29    I don't see anything regarding "windows networking".  Im running ubuntu 5.10.   Is this a feature of a later version of ubuntu or is my distro broke and not doing what it should?
<Dingo> eobanb_: oh...then it's ok :D
<Xanadu> nseltzer is it on? like are any lights on? (if it has lights)
<paradizelost> mkdir /install && cp /path/to/tar.gz /install && cd /install && tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz && cd vmware-server-install && apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname-r) xinetd && ./vmware-install.pl
<reon> paradizelost, ?
<NoUse> delmar samba is the program that talks to Windows PCs
<paradizelost> !vmware
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<nseltzer> Xanadu, The light is not on, and I have the radio on
<delmar> NoUse, i'm well aware of that.  Im just checking documentation for Ubuntu as I go, and building my own eval.
<paradizelost> reon: is there anything about that that you dont' understand?
<Kingdong> !Need help with ati 9550 card! Please/
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kingdong
<eobanb_> Dingo, boot camp is an integrated package consisting of a live partitioner, an IA-32 BIOS module for EFI that includes a graphical bootloader, and some windows drivers for mac hardware.
<reon> paradizelost, about what ?
<eobanb_> Dingo, but it can be used nearly as easily to run linux.
<delmar> NoUse, if you have anything to comment regarding the actual content of my question .. please feel free.
<sammy_> does anyone know how I can open or play files on my windows hard drive from linux?
<paradizelost> mkdir /install && cp /path/to/tar.gz /install && cd /install && tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz && cd vmware-server-install && apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname-r) xinetd && ./vmware-install.pl
<Kingdong> ahhh! i already been thru the forurms!
<eobanb_> sammy_, you're STILL having problems with that?
<Xanadu> nseltzer you sure that's the name of the card?
<eobanb_> sammy_, were you able to mount your ntfs partition
<sammy_> eobanb, well I can browse now I just can't play
<eobanb_> sammy_, why not
<paradizelost> sammy_: you double-click the icon on your desktop that says Windows
<NoUse> delmar i must not understand your question
<paradizelost> find the files you neee
<paradizelost> need
<Kingdong> anyone help me? with graphics card?
<Xanadu> nseltzer I get no hits for that name on google
<sammy_> eobanb, yeah I got that
<sammy_> eobanb, now I wanna play mp3s off that hard drive on linux
<paradizelost> !tell Kingdong about ati
<eobanb_> !tell Kingdong about anyone
<nseltzer> Xanadu, I'll verify
<Rug> My Printing-Admin is missing.  what do I apt-get install to get it back?
<Dingo> eobanb_: but the linux software.. there will be no restrictions right?
<Drake`> pitti: I addes myself to plugdev and still unable to mount and gives the same "Can't execute pmount"
<reon> paradizelost, I'll wait for the downloads to finish and then tackle the install
<eobanb_> sammy_, so just open your player of choice and open the file
<paradizelost> k.
<eobanb_> Dingo, restrictions..?
<sammy_> eobanb, it didnt work said i needed to download a plugin or something
<jeff303> how can I take several long text lines and nicely "format" them into 80-char lines with hard breaks using emacs or vi or whatever?
<delmar> NoUse, I am pointing out that the guide found at the address https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29  refers to making changes on the GUI regarding windows networking... and I have no such settings to change/apply on my system.. ubuntu 5.10
<eobanb_> !tell sammy about mp3
<paradizelost> reon: the biggies is apt-get install build-essential xinetd and the linux-headers for your kernel
<Dingo> eobanb_: I mean, not being able to run some programs
<eobanb_> Dingo, for example..?
<paradizelost> then you extract the archive, and run ./vmware-install in the folder
<nseltzer> Xanadu, ipw3945
<sammy_> eobanb, no decoders found it says
<eobanb_> sammy_, did you read the link ubotu sent you
<Dingo> eobanb_: no idea, I'm just asking to be sure :P
<Xanadu> try grep that nseltzer
<sammy_> eobanb, no, which one?
<eobanb_> !tell sammy_ about mp3
<paradizelost> sammy_: which program are you using?
<paradizelost> !tell sammy_ about xmms
<eobanb_> Dingo, ubuntu will basically work the same way on intel mac hardware as it does on any other x86 PC.
<eobanb_> Dingo, except that you'll need to use boot camp
<Xanadu> try grep that nseltzer
<reon> paradizelost, thks, I have build essentials, i'll just have to install linux headers.
<eobanb_> Dingo, there are plenty of how-tos online about running linux (particularly ubuntu, actually) on intel macs using boot camp
<sammy_> xmms wont play it either
<NoUse> delmar looks like an error in the wiki, there is a comment on it in the wiki itself
<eobanb_> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eobanb_> ^---read that, sammy_
<nseltzer> Xanadu, onit
<Dingo> eobanb_: yes, I'm reading some
<delmar> NoUse, ok. havent got that far. :P
<paradizelost> reon: what about xinetd?
<sammy_> ok
<nseltzer> Xanadu, I don't see the wireless devic
<Xanadu> nseltzer try "sudo modprobe ipw3945"
<blaze> hello :), would somebody tell me how to tell a program always to open for examble mp3 files
<blaze> by default
<nseltzer> Xanadu, ipw3945 not found.
<sammy_> so I should get gstreamer?
<blaze> for example *
<eobanb_> sammy_, yes
<sammy_> ok thank you
<eobanb_> sammy_, please, just follow the instructions on that page
<paradizelost> sammy_: do what the site says
<Xanadu> hmm that's not good nseltzer - what version of ubuntu you running?
<djrandom> eobanb: help, please! :)
<Drake`> pitti: were you able to solve that by just adding the users to plugdev group?
<sammy_> paradizelost, what site?
<eobanb_> djrandom, yes, what is  it?
<reon> paradizelost, i'll have to install xinetd as well
<sammy_> paradizelost, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?
<paradizelost> sammy_: the link that eobanb sent you
<paradizelost> reon: yes
<NoUse> blaze right click -> Open With... > other application
<sammy_> paradizelost,  oh okay, yeah im installing gstreamer
<NoUse> blaze you can set as default there
<nseltzer> Xanadu, 5.10
<djrandom> eobanb: :) i booted using the gparted live cd- i can downsize my two ntfs partitions, but i cannot grow my swap or ext3 ones- according to the docs i should be able to- any idea what im doing wrong?
<Xanadu> nseltzer you install the drivers from source?
<blaze> ok, 10x. =)
<paradizelost> djrandom: make sure they aren't mounted
<sammy_> :-D
<sammy_> yay! thanks eobanb and paradizelost!
<eobanb_> djrandom, exactly what liveCD are you using?
<djrandom> paradizelost: surely they wont auto mount with a live cd?
<nseltzer> Xanadu, Explain, I installed using the windows wireless drivers pkg form the windows partition
<djrandom> eobanb: the official gparted live cd
<student> Greetings, I am trying to install flash player into mozilla, but am having problems. I did "sudo apt-get install swf-player", that seemed to install but didn't work, I also tried running the installation from adobe.com and pointing it to /etc/lib/mozilla but that still didn't work, any ideas?
<djrandom> rather than a ubuntu live disk
<crimsun> student: you need flashplugin-nonfree
<paradizelost> !tell student about easyubuntu
<eobanb_> djrandom, there is no CD called 'the gparted live CD'....are you using the 5.10 liveCD?
<Xanadu> nseltzer erm I don't think that would work.
<djrandom> eobanb:trust me, its a gparted live cd!
<Xanadu> nseltzer there's quite a bit about that card on ubuntuforums
<Xanadu> nseltzer have you checked that stuff out?
<nseltzer> Xanadu,  COuld I get a link from ya?
<eobanb_> djrandom, is it the 5.10 liveCD, or the 6.06 liveCD, or what?
<djrandom> eobanb: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jeff303> how can I automatically split long lines of text using emacs/vi/etc ?
<blaze> NoUse, there is no such option "make it the default program"
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<eobanb_> djrandom, that disc has nothing to do with ubuntu
<nseltzer> Xanadu, I've tried before... I'm not very good at this.
<eobanb_> djrandom, this is an ubuntu support channel
<djrandom> eobanb: fair comment
<blaze> Nouse, i go to Open with other application and choose XMMS
<eobanb_> djrandom, for support for that particular disc i suggest you try its appropriate irc channel or mailing list
<Xanadu> nseltzer looking for a link now
<blaze> and then open
<djrandom> eobanb: thanks anyway
<djrandom> :)
<Rug> My Printing-Admin is missing.  what do I apt-get install to get it back?
<blaze> the next time i try to double click an mp3, it doesn't start xmms as i wanted to
<paradizelost> brb br break
<Sven_vB> how do i ask apt for a list of all packages that are installed on my system, but won't be installed by a default 5.10 install?
<nseltzer> Xanadu, THanks
<delmar> OK so following that guide on it's own didn't work.  I have a line in the fstab that is like //123.123.123.123/share       /media/stuff    smbfs credentials=/etc/samba/user,rw,uid=myuser   0   0   but when i do mount /media/stuff  I get errors like  "cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it., 31462: protocol negotiation failed, SMB connection failed.  There is nothong on the wiki regarding this failure.
<NoUse> sorry, right-click-> properties, open with tab
<NoUse> blaze ^^
<Veidit> Good evning, I wonder why alpha 7 was release after beta 2, will there be more alphas? and are there any specific changes?
<blaze> i've figured it out, 10x =)
<student> crimsun, does nonfree mean that it is not opensource or that it needs to be paid for?
<eobanb_> Veidit, ask that #ubuntu+1
<blaze> i went to properties and chose Open With Tab
<blaze> and then changed the radio button to XMMS :)
<eobanb_> student, it can mean both, but usually just means that it's not open source.
<blaze> 10x anyway, you are great :)
<pitti> Drake`: you have to log out and back in to make the group addition become effective
<student> ok thanks
<student> I will take a look at easyubuntu
<nseltzer> Xanadu, I'm on a satellite connection, so if I dissappear. YOu know .:P
<Xanadu> nseltzer check out http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ - download drivers from there
<Xanadu> nseltzer I'm on a wireless connection in South Africa so I know ;)
<Pr0v4> hi at all!
<eobanb_> welcome, Pr0v4
<Xanadu> nseltzer install instructions are at http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/INSTALL
<Pr0v4> i'm a italian user, i try to install xgl on my ubuntu
<eobanb_> !tell Pr0v4 about it
<eobanb_> !tell Pr0v4 about xgl
<paradizelost> Pr0v4: look at #ubuntu-xgl
<Pr0v4> oh sorry
<Pr0v4> i don't think are a channel only for xgl :D
<echobinary> whats in #ubuntu-xgl?
* echobinary just got here
<Rug> echobinary: happy people
<echobinary> lol
<Bergcube> I almost hate myself for asking this, but is there any alternative to Gaim that implements more of the MSN Messenger functionality than Gaim does?  It does not even need to cover all the protocols Gaim does, the ones of interest are MSN, Yahoo and ICQ.
<Rug> Bergcube: amsn
<haller> i would like to mention that i dont like the the look of new update-notify message in dapper. ..there is a bulb inside a speech bubble inside another speech bubble.. a speech bubble inside a speech bubble.. i think that is crazy.
<Drake`> pitti: were you able to solve mounting by adding users to plugdev group?
<eobanb_> echobinary, it's for help on installing and using a rendering and compositing engine called XGL with ubuntu.  it lets you render your user interface with your graphics card instead of your CPU.
<Bergcube> Rug~  Short and to the point.  I will investigate.  Thanks a lot for the tip!
<echobinary> gotcha
<echobinary> sounds like what i need
<Rug> np
<pitti> Drake`: yes, of course
<echobinary> ive been having troubles installing and getting my nVidia card to work, and the online resources dont help me much
<bilford> CAn someone help me.  I messed up my folder association .  When I click Folder shortcuts on my desktop, it opens a window that says Play Files instead of opening Konqueror
<eobanb_> haller, go complain in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<pitti> Drake`: (I'm pmount upstream and Debian/Ubuntu maintainer :) )
<Drake`> pittit: I added myself to plugdev and still unable to mount and umount from nautilus
<pitti> Drake`: even after logging out and in?
<nseltzer> Xanadu, Will I need to upgrade my kernel?
<pitti> Drake`: what does 'pmount /cdrom' say?
<eobanb_> bilford, you might want to also ask that question in #kubuntu
<haller> eobanb_ ok sorry
<paradizelost> echobinary: it's the ubuntu room for xgl issues....
<echobinary> does anyone else have a nVidia 7300GS?
<bilford> eobanb, ty
<blaze> will you help me with installing macromedia flash for mozilla?
<Xanadu> nseltzer nah you shouldn't have to
<eobanb_> !tell blaze about flash
<echobinary> ...in here that is
<Drake`> pitti: will try again
<blaze> 10x
<Xanadu> nseltzer you should get the latest updates though - it's always a good idea
<nseltzer> Xanadu, I ran the update pkg on ubuntu
<Drake`> should all users be added to plugdev by default when adding users?
<Xanadu> nseltzer then you should be okay
<OneTruth> how can i search for a directory?
<nseltzer> Xanadu, K.. I let you know how I mess this up.  Thanks for all of your help.
<graveson> i am receiving GPG errors can someone help me resolve this ?
<OneTruth> or where does ubuntu put the cgi-bin?
<eobanb_> OneTruth, probably in /var/www/ somewhere
<paradizelost> !gpg
<ubotu> from memory, gpg is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<OneTruth> thats what i thought but its not there
<echobinary> hmm
<OneTruth> i can just make one, but i was wondering if there was already one made
<echobinary> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Xanadu> nseltzer: cool no probs - try read some of the stuff on www.ubuntuforums.org - search for ipw3945 and you should see quite a bit of stuff
<paradizelost> OneTruth: find /path/to/directory "file.name"
<eobanb_> !apache
<ubotu> somebody said apache was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<inx|David> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<echobinary> see.. i tried that - i had to restore from backup
<OneTruth> cool thx
<paradizelost> echobinary: you are having issues loading the nvidia drivers for your graphics card?
<echobinary> yeah
<echobinary> nvidia 7300gs
<Xanadu> night all
<echobinary> just got it so i could ditch the windows gaming machine
<paradizelost> use easyubuntu and install the nvidia-glx package
<echobinary> g'night :)
<paradizelost> !tell echobinary about easyubuntu
<echobinary> yeah - i am in there too
<echobinary> gonna try that tonight on a fresh install
<echobinary> i have to say ubuntu has better hardware autotetection than slackware does
<fusion> hello everyone.  i'm having some ubuntu problems i can't figure out.  I'm a ubuntu newb so you'll have to bear with me.
<paradizelost> echobinary: worse comes to worse you can just download the latest drivers from nvidia.com
<echobinary> tried that too - even compiled it
<echobinary> lol
<graveson> sorry let me rephrase that : i am doing a sudo apt-get update and then i receive this error .what does this mean
<Rug> fusion: just ask the question
<eobanb_> !tell fusion about anyone
<fusion> here's my problem...
<echobinary> then i got messages saying that it couldnt find a valid GPU when trying to load the module
<echobinary> which is nuts because i just bought the thing
<movi> can someone show me their grub kernel line ?
<echobinary> specificaly for using it on linux with opengl
<Drake`> pitti: it worked after logging in and out the second time...should all users be added to plugdev by default of adduser?
<fusion> i'm always getting a linux-image package error, and i can't seem to fix it
<hymek> czee all
<Rug> movi: this is a family channel.  No talking like that you perv
<movi> i already have grub from gentoo and i want to get the usplash settings right
<paradizelost> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-22-686
<paradizelost> root            (hd0,0)
<paradizelost> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-22-686 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<paradizelost> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-22-686
<paradizelost> savedefault
<paradizelost> boot
<eobanb_> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<paradizelost> sorry for spamming,
<gnomefreak> paradizelost: dont paste in here
<paradizelost> that was for movi
<movi> thanks
<movi> :)
<tolga> slm cigerler nmb
<Rug> fusion: what is the exact error?
<fusion> umm, lemme see if i can get it to popup again
<pitti> Drake`: no, adduser doesn't do that; the GUI tool does, though (that's what normal users are supposed to find first ;) )
<fusion> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.12-10-386_2.6.12-10.32_i386.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<Drake`> pitti: lol well "normal" is a subjective term...thanks a lot for point out the issue though
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<the_mr_bong_show> i have a problem with wine can some one help me
<eobanb_> the_mr_bong_show, just ask
<the_mr_bong_show> what does this mean
<the_mr_bong_show> wine client error:2b: version mismatch 218/232.
<the_mr_bong_show> Your wineserver binary was not upgraded correctly,
<the_mr_bong_show> or you have an older one somewhere in your PATH.
<the_mr_bong_show> Or maybe the wrong wineserver is still running?
<eobanb_> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<tolga> slm kankiler naslsnz
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<the_mr_bong_show> sorry
<paradizelost> the_mr_bong_show: says you didn't upgrade properly
<tolga> turk?
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i upgrade right
<Rug> fusion: tell me what happens after you do this:   sudo apt-get update    sudo apt-get upgrade    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fusion> Rug: I enter that in the terminal, right?
<gnomefreak> Rug: skip sudo apt-get upgrade
<paradizelost> !wine
<gnomefreak> Rug: its not needed
<Rug> fusion: yupp
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade handles upgrade and more
<Rug> yes, I just like doing them in order
<echobinary> if i were to run EU on a fresh install is there any preparation needed, like letting the system update itself first and rebooting for the new kernel?
<the_mr_bong_show> paradizelost how do i upgrade it right way
<paradizelost> the_mr_bong_show: i use crossoveroffice instead of wine...
<paradizelost> so i'm not the one to ask
<the_mr_bong_show> ok thanks
<fusion> Rug: fusion@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<fusion> Reading package lists... Done
<fusion> Building dependency tree... Done
<fusion> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<fusion> 145 not fully installed or removed.
<fusion> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fusion> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<paradizelost> !past
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know the name of the package to install the clone of yahoo widgets/OS Dashboard on Gnome??
<paradizelost> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<the_mr_bong_show> can some one tell me how i can upgrade wine
<paradizelost> the_mr_bong_show: are you using dapper or breezy?
<Rug> fusion: do you have anything else open that is trying to access the system Update?
<the_mr_bong_show> breezy
<paradizelost> what did you use to install wine?
<fusion> Rug: I might, let me close everything and try it again.
<the_mr_bong_show> the termanl
<eobanb_> the_mr_bong_show, apt-get?
<paradizelost> as in apt-get install wine?
<the_mr_bong_show> yeah
<the_mr_bong_show> wget http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine_0.9.5-winehq-1_i386.deb
<the_mr_bong_show> i used that
<eobanb_> ...
<eobanb_> the_mr_bong_show, that's probably not what you should be doing
<graveson> i am receiving these annoying GPG errors when running the command apt-get update ? anyone know hw to fix this
<OneTruth> what is the command to untar a file to a different directory?
<eobanb_> the_mr_bong_show, wget is not at all the same as apt-get
<the_mr_bong_show> i flowed thes drictions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585
<crocd> hi guys, I need some advice on boot options to install ubuntu amd 64 on my system. it wont detect the sata drive to partition it with the normal boot option.
<SpookyET> hi
<gnomefreak> graveson: do you have unoffical repos?
<OneTruth> how do i untar a file to a specific directory?
<sladen> paradizelost: for your usplash;   sudo update-initramfs -u `uname -r`
<fusion> Rug: everything seemed to install/upgrade fine.  what exactly do all those commands do?
<SpookyET> not to be a prick, but I really hate the ubuntu update system.  Every day, i have to download 50-100 MiB of updates.  I don't understand why it is downloading full packages instead of patches.  It makes no bloody sense.  What a waste of bandwidth!
<echobinary> every day?
<SpookyET> Yep
<paradizelost> sladen: why are you telling me this?
<graveson> gnomefreak: no , i think not ,how would i know ?
<gnomefreak> SpookyET: im guessing your not running breezy your running dapper and thats what you get for running unstable/testing
<gnomefreak> graveson: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file for me please
<Rug> update -> updates available progam list and installs minor bug/security fixes     dist-upgrade-> Upgrades your entire system (+ doing update)
<paradizelost> SpookyET: do a uname -a, what kernel version are you running?
<SpookyET> I'm running dapper
<paradizelost> SpookyET: its a DEVELOPMENT version.  they change a lot of shiat.
<fusion> Rug:  where can i find common commands like that?
<Runix> hi
<SpookyET> Still man, patches are more bandwidth friendly
<gnomefreak> SpookyET: you dont want updates everyday use a stable version of ubuntu
<Runix> i need help
<paradizelost> SpookyET: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Rug> in:  /usr/bin   and /usr/sbin
<the_mr_bong_show> so how do i upgrade my wine
<Runix> i must to delete from menu itame "recent document"
<Drake`> why would breezy be trying to update bluetooth when no bluetooth devices are installed?
<Rug> Drake`: incase you ever want to use Bluetooth
<fusion> I've got another problem too: when i go to run openoffice this is what i get: Cannot launch entry
<fusion> Details: Failed to execute child process "ooffice2" (No such file or directory)
<eobanb_> Drake`, in case you ever want to use bluetooth
<D^2> probably because the package exists.
<graveson> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13765
<paradizelost> Drake`: because the software for it is installed....
<gnomefreak> Drake`: its installed by default (some bluetooth stuff)
<the_mr_bong_show> gnomefreak do you know how i can upgrade my wine
<Rug> fusion: sounds like a bad file name, perhaps somebody else could help with that
<gnomefreak> graveson: paste the output of sudo apt-get update to pastebin please
<fusion> ok, thanks for the help.
<Rug> np
<Runix> can you help me?
<Industrial> I need pgadmin3 version 1.4, the one i have just installed is 1.2 and is from september 05. I'm having problems with it. How do i get the latest version?
<Rug> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<fusion> anyone else have any ideas what i can do?
<Runix>  i must to delete from menu itame "recent document"
<gnomefreak> the_mr_bong_show: no i dont have any use for wine on ubuntu (that would entail i used windows apps) lol i dont think you can update it unless you got it from the repos and than your still not garenteed to get updates
<bipolar> is  anyone runing mysql with ssl support on ubuntu? I just read a site that said that most distrobutions do not have it enabled and will require a recompile! some one please tell me it's not true :\
<graveson> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13766
<sladen> paradizelost: because you were asking about usplash working...
<Rug> gnome menu editing isn't perfect quite yet...
<paradizelost> sladen: no i wasn't....
<sladen> paradizelost: oh well, I'm glad I was able to help anyway
<OneTruth> what is that command to un tar to a different directory?
<Rug> bipolar: welcome to Debian... you never need to recompile!
<gnomefreak> graveson: try taking the sa. out of the repos
<paradizelost> OneTruth: cd to the directory and tar -xvf /path/to/file.tar
<OneTruth> ahh ok thanks
<gnomefreak> just take the country code out of repos and run apt-get update see if that helps
<graveson> gnomefreak: just to clarify - all repos containing the line with sa should be removed ?
<bipolar> Rug: quering mysql with 'SHOW VARIABLES LIKE "%ssl%";' tells me "have_openssl  | NO". thats what worries me.
<gnomefreak> graveson: no just the sa.
<gnomefreak> graveson: hold on ill paste mine to pastebin
<Rug> you should just need to edit the conf files to use ssl.
<graveson> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> graveson: erase all your repos and paste these in there place (these are not mine but they are working repos for breezy)
<gnomefreak> graveson: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Isyth> Hey people, I've got a little problem. I downloaded a compressed folder in .tpb format and I have no idea how to open it... is there any package to fix that?
<paradizelost> !tpb
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<gnomefreak> graveson: paste from the whitespace not the brown
<josh__> to view things on my windows partition i'd have to mount those drives correct?
<josh__> partitions
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<hurax> yes
<paradizelost> Isyth: never heard of the extension
<paradizelost> josh__: yes
<mibo-cz> join #ubuntu-cz
<josh__> and windows will still be a ok right?
<paradizelost> josh__: yes.  as long as you don't try to enable write support.
<paradizelost> josh__: if you try that you may destroy your data
<paradizelost> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<josh__> alright wont do that lol
<josh__> thanks man, i got a lot of files i want to access there when i boot up in linux
<josh__> know what i'm sayin
<paradizelost> yep
<paradizelost> i do that on my laptop at home
<Runix>  i must to delete from menu item "recent document"
<_jason> Runix: places > recent documents > clear recent documents (at the bottom)
<paradizelost> Runix: right click at hte top and click edit menu
<fusion> anyone have any idea how to fix this error i get when i open up openoffice? Cannot launch entry
<fusion> Details: Failed to execute child process "ooffice2" (No such file or directory)
<echobinary> is there a change log to see whats going to be new and shiny in the official dapper release?
<Runix> i need delete voice
<paradizelost> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<gnomefreak> graveson: let me know if it helps
<Rug> bbiab  reboot
<gnomefreak> paradizelost: editing menus wont let you take recent docs out of menus
<paradizelost> just noticed that
<fusion> anyone have any ideas?
#ubuntu 2006-05-16
<echobinary> apt-get reinstall?
* echobinary just guessing
<fusion> what's the full command to reinstall openoffice?  I'm quite the newb =\
<graveson> gnomefreak: ok i have copied your complete file and now am using your file as my source file .please see output apt-get update
<paradizelost> !openoffice
<ubotu> paradizelost: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eggzeck> fusion: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2
<fusion> thanks a lot.
<fusion> i'll see if that works
<paradizelost> fusion: or you could use synaptic or aptitude
<graveson> gnomefreak : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13767
<eggzeck> fusion: small tip: apt-cache search | egrep openoffice.*
<echobinary> alright all - im out for now, ill be back later. have fun!
<fusion> eggzeck: what's that do?
<gnomefreak> graveson: that is ok for now run what you need to hang out a bit i will check on it as soon as im done with this
<sys> hi all.
<graveson> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<eggzeck> fusion: oops, that's: apt-cache search openoffice | egrep openoffice.*
<sys> I gave a ubuntu cd to a friend of mine, and he installed it at his PC
<eggzeck> fusion: it will search for any packages that contain "openoffice" in it
<paradizelost> sys: K....
<sys> he asked me to install some extra software to him, like some compilers and stuff
<fusion> oh, ok
<josh__> !filetypes
<ubotu> josh__: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crocd> has anybody here installed ubuntu-amd64 iso yet?
<paradizelost> sys: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<josh__> !filetype
<ubotu> josh__: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<josh__> lol
<eggzeck> fusion: it's also using egrep to filter it and tell it to only show those packages that contain the text "openoffice"
<josh__> damn
<OneTruth> what is the username to execute cgi on ubuntu?
<OneTruth> and the group?
<sys> but he doesn't have internet access in his home, so I thought I could create a customized CD containing just the packages I want (and their dependencies)
<sys> is there a practical way to do this? download only some packages and their deps?
<paradizelost> sys: have fun
<joona> argh
<paradizelost> sys: burn your /var/cache/apt/
<joona> i cant get my wifi to work
<joona> dlink g630
<joona> anybody got that card?
<sys> paradizelost, i don't have ubuntu installed here yet, i'm still on debian
<fusion> eggzeck: i did sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2 and it said everything was up to date, but it still won't work
<sys> :/
<paradizelost> sys: then really have fun...
<eggzeck> fusion: killall gnome-panel
<sys> paradizelost, I was afraid to hear that
<eggzeck> and check in Applications->Office
<sys> well, thanks anyway
<Isyth> !nonfree
<ubotu> Isyth: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fusion> still nothing =\
<eggzeck> fusion: try running it from command line with the command: openoffice
<fusion> btw...whats aptitude?  i know what synaptic.
<gnomefreak> graveson: i will type your name than commands for you to run run the commands as typed please let me know when your ready
<graveson> gnomefreak : i am ready
<gnomefreak> graveson: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 437D05B5
<movi> what packages does ubuntu need for mp3 playback ?
<gnomefreak> graveson: copy and paste it
<Isyth> Hey, if it says "-nonfree" behind a package, does that mean it needs to be payd for, or does it mean it's not part of the free open source project?
<gnomefreak> let me know when ready for next command
<joona> anybody good at getting wireless up in ubuntu?
<josh__> !chm
<ubotu> josh__: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<movi> Isyth, the second one
<joona> i really frustrated right now
<gnomefreak> graveson: gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<_jason> Isyth: the latter
<gnomefreak> shoot
<eggzeck> fusion: run it in your term: aptitude
<gnomefreak> dont use that one
<eggzeck> fusion: did you try to use the command "openoffice"
<Isyth> excellent, thank you.
<graveson> gnomefreak : ok done
<gnomefreak> graveson: give me one sec
<josh__> what would i use to see .chm files?
<fusion> all i get is command not found
<Nihil_85> hi guys! i don't want to start a flame, but i have a question: Intel or AMD? :D i have to buy a processor, possibly dual core
<gnomefreak> graveson: gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<paradizelost> !tell movi about mp3
<gnomefreak> graveson: copy and paste that including the - at the end
<eggzeck> fusion: errrr, then you don't have it installed, how can it say that?
<gnomefreak> graveson: it should say it imported 1 key or something along those lines
<Isyth> thank you!
<fusion> eggzeck:  i have no idea =\  it shows up in my application list so i figured it was installed.
<Isyth> ciao
<graveson> gnomefreak: just - OK
<gnomefreak> graveson: run sudo apt-get update now and give me 2 mins i have to reboot
<gnomefreak> let me know when i get back please
<fusion> eggzeck:  during my install of ubuntu today it said it had some problems getting all packages installed, maybe those were it?
<eggzeck> fusion: perhaps, try this: sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org2
<eggzeck> fusion: then reinstall it.
<fusion> ok
<OneTruth> how do i install perl modules?
<OneTruth> can i do this with apt-get?
<paradizelost> OneTruth: the best way
<paradizelost> perl -MCPAN -e shell
<paradizelost> say no
<paradizelost> then install perl::module
<screevo> Can anyone give me any help on how to fix the ATI/Mesa problem?
<Drac|Win> My BIOS can't detect that this new CPU is higher than 333MHz. Will Linux be able to override the BIOS processor clock settings and run the CPU appropriately?
<_harm> Anyone have some .mp4 files they can send me to test something"?
<paradizelost> screevo: you use Xgl?
<screevo> I've tried all the HowTo's and FAQ's I can find on the forums.
<ShadowNova> Little audio question for you guys. I need the background audio of a song (no lyrics). I removed them with the xmms voice removal plug-in, but now I need to record it. Anyone know how to record it off xmms?
<OneTruth> paradizelost: cool, thanx so if i needed tthe CGI::Session module i would type install CGI::Session?
<screevo> i'm trying to use frglx
<paradizelost> screevo: and it's using the mesa driver so no DRI
<paradizelost> yep
<fusion> eggzeck:  it works!
<OneTruth> paradizelost: awesome thanks
<eggzeck> fusion: awesome, glad that helped. Good work :)
<paradizelost> you need to add fglrx to /etc/modules, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure the driver is fglrx
<fusion> eggzeck:  thanks for the help, and for putting up with my newbness =D
<paradizelost> then reboot
<screevo> i did those
<fusion> thanks everyone
<eggzeck> fusion: np
<screevo> well, not the etc/modules one
<paradizelost> screevo: the /etc/modules loads the driver on boot, before the mesa module can get loaded
<gnomefreak> graveson: did it fix it?
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm... I guess there are no prekompiled kernels supporting NTFS writing as of now for ubuntu?
<Captain_Redbeard> My system refuses me to compile one for myself and no matter what it can't boot and complains about not being able to mount /dev/hda3 as root file system... it can't find it for some reason
<paradizelost> !tell Captain_Redbeard about ntfs
<domanig> I am dealing with vnc4server and get this error: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file. libstdc++6 is installed.
<domanig> any ideas?
<OneTruth> also i need RCS apt-get cant find it, is it actually called RCS?
<OneTruth> GNU diff
<serp> !tell serp about ntfs
<graveson> gnomefreak: yes i think so , i have run sudo apt-get update 3 times now ,and the error occured only once . i believe this is normal ?
<paradizelost> OneTruth: i don't know
<arrick> NTFS SUCKS
<Flannel> OneTruth: what's RCS?
<screevo> ok, i've added fglrx to /etc/modules. here's hoping... *sudo reboots*
<arrick> there told him/her about ntfs
<OneTruth> interesting, im installing a wiki that requires RCS 5.7 or higher including GNU diff
<OneTruth> paradizelost: i dunno thats all it says...
<Captain_Redbeard> paradizelost: well I know all that :p
<kbrooks> OneTruth: um
<kbrooks> OneTruth: apt-get install rcs
<Flannel> oh, yeah.  OneTruth, it's in apt.  package name "rcs"
<graveson> screevo: good luck ,i gave up trying already
<OneTruth> i think it means Revision Control System
<gnomefreak> graveson: it could be
<gnomefreak> graveson: run it in about 30 mins
<kbrooks> OneTruth: case MATTERS!!!!!
<OneTruth> lol yea
<domanig> I am dealing with vnc4server and get this error: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file. libstdc++6 is installed.
<paradizelost> Captain_Redbeard: you aren't trying to use / as ntfs are you?
<OneTruth> lower case, but the site listed it in uppercase so thats what i searched for
<OneTruth> Thanks!
<graveson> gnomefreak: ok will do ,thanks for your help
<kbrooks> OneTruth: "RCS" and "rcs" are not the same
<Captain_Redbeard> My main issue is that I can't write to it with the "official" kernel and that I can't boot my home-made kernel
<gnomefreak> yw graveson
<paradizelost> domanig: did you apt-get install vnc4server?
<Captain_Redbeard> paradizelost: haha no ;) ext3
* zeccoz asks about libc6
<paradizelost> Captain_Redbeard: then you did your kernel wrong...
<OneTruth> if i install a perl module do i need to restart anything?
<Captain_Redbeard> paradizelost: that's what I thought too...
<paradizelost> Captain_Redbeard: did you do an initrd image?
<ShadowNova> Can anyone tell me how to record something from xmms? I modified a song with the voice removal plug-in and want to record the new version of the song without lyrics
<domanig> paradizelost, yeah.. And then i did vnc4server and got this.. Because it will require a password to access desktops
<paradizelost> domanig: try x11vnc or xvncserver instead
<Captain_Redbeard> paradizelost: but I've been going over it for several days.... and it is basically exactly the same kernel but with added NTFS write support...
<paradizelost> x11vnc does server-side scaling
<Captain_Redbeard> I did that just to try... but it stillr efuses...
<domanig> paradizelost, commands not found
<zeccoz> I'm trying to install ircii
<paradizelost> domanig: you'll need to install them
<ruzgar> how can i install open office 2.0.2
<[Utah] tristanbob> is there a command-line program to send an email attachment that doesn't require an MTA?
<zeccoz> And it says the package libc6 is not configured
<paradizelost> Captain_Redbeard: did you make the initrd image, put it in /boot, and do the proper entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<ruzgar> i have downloaded the .deb packages from openoffice site
<jenesuispasbavar> Ubuntu's lost my hostname again, it's missing from the /etc/hosts file, and this time, adding 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain Tails doesn't work.   ?
<[Utah] tristanbob> looking at Mutt and Mailx, they both want Postfix
<ruzgar> but i cant install it tehere a lot of packages
<paradizelost> [Utah] tristanbob: you cant send email w/o a mail transport agent, be it on your local system or an smtp server you can send through
<Captain_Redbeard> paradizelost: Uhm... what would I need an initrd image for? :p shouldn't be needed?
<paradizelost> ruzgar: dpkg -i *.deb
<zeccoz> >:/
<domanig> paradizelost, my problem is really i need to set a password for vncserver
<cfedde> can anyone tell me about usb serial adapters on ubuntu?
<domanig> x11vnc tells me you are running x11vnc without a password
<paradizelost> Captain_Redbeard: yah, it's needed
<ruzgar> ok thanks
<paradizelost> domanig: you have to specify the password file
<paradizelost> domanig: man x11vnc
<Captain_Redbeard> paradizelost: Got some goot information about it? Like a link or so? I never had to use it on any other dists I've been running though :x
<paradizelost> !initrd
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<[Utah] tristanbob> paradizelost: How come evolution works, without postfix
<OneTruth> do i have to restart anything if i install new perl modules?
<dabaR> I have a new powerbook, and sometimes when I come back from suspend(sleep), my computer locks up, the keyboard does, anyhow, and the mouse, as I can see the time changing in gnome. I guess the computer does not awake the keyboard+touchpad. It also resets my hardware clock quite often, which screws up my gnome-session, it can not start. If I then ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com, it gets fixed, but I do not always have a network connection, so it is a 
<ablyss> oneTruth, no
<paradizelost> [Utah] tristanbob: you are telling it where the smtp server is right?
<OneTruth> weird
<paradizelost> OneTruth: shouldn't once you install it
<zeccoz> !ircii
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zeccoz
<zeccoz> lol
<OneTruth> paradizelost: i installed the CGI::Session module but my installation script says it still isnt there...
<paradizelost> Captain_Redbeard: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1475.html
<chop_> if firefox is using some fonts, how can i check which ones in particular?
* zeccoz quits
<paradizelost> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompile
<hurax> why would you want to use ircii?
<paradizelost> well, time to head home.  cya all later
<Captain_Redbeard> paradizelost: Thanks man, I will check it out
<OneTruth> paradizelost:  thanks for the help
<paradizelost> np
<dutch> what's a good RSS reader for gnome ?
<daryl> !winetools
<ubotu> daryl: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ablyss> opera does rss feeds, works well w/ gnome too
<revartj> hello
<revartj> i have to problem
<Drac|Win> Being ignored isn't fun. :|
<dutch> ok, but not intereseting in installing another browser
<bretzel> Hi there, Where can I get the source-code of that /bin/login program ??? I want to make my hands on an idea ... :-)
<Kyral> liferea
<Kyral> is good
<dutch> kyral: thanks
<ablyss> gnu.org i beleive bretzel
<revartj> i have intalled vls, but i don't have egg to run
<Flannel> bretzel: you can get it from the repositories.  get the source instead of the binary
<tescoil> Just about everything I've tried to compile from source returns a load of syntax errors -- I don't believe it.
<bretzel> ablyss: I went and found that downloading stuff from there seems very deep in sublinks because I had no luck to find any sources
<Drac|Win> My BIOS can't detect that this new CPU is higher than 333MHz. Will Linux be able to override the BIOS processor clock settings and run the CPU appropriately?
<jenesuispasbavar> Ubuntu's lost my hostname again, but this time adding 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain <hostname> to /etc/hosts doesn't work.
<tescoil> ./configure goes fine, but as soon as you run make, it goes berserk.
<Flannel> Drac|Win: erm, does your motherboard support the CPU?  Maybe you need to reflash the bios.
<revartj> the problem is --> Error: Unable to load /usr/lib/vls/dvbinput.so
<revartj> ??
<harisund> Flannel, what's difference between ~/.irssi/config and ~/.irssirc ? Can they both hold the same contents?
<Fix_> does anybody know the name of gettext dev package on dapper ? can't seem to find it
<Flannel> harisund: Ive never used ~/.irssi/config just the rc file.  what do you put in the /config?
<roo_> when you hold a key down it should continue to 'press' until you let go.. e.g. kkkkkk.
<roo_> However, when I hold a key down, no matter for how long, all I get is one letter.
<roo_> This is recent behaviour :/
<Flannel> roo_: I believe thats configurable, if its not in "keyboard" itll be in accessibility
<Seq> has anybody experienced an issue on dapper where nautilus is keeping an external device in use, thus causing it to refuse to be unmounted?
<Flannel> Seq: #ubuntu+1
<_harm> does ubuntu come with a terminal run browser?
<_harm> like dillo?
<roo_> Flannel, thanks i'll look into that dude.
<Flannel> _harm: "come with" pre-installed? no.  Its in the repositories though
<Seq> thanks Flannel
<_harm> ah ok thx
<OneTruth> I need to move a directory from one ubuntu server to another, how do i do that?
<Captain_Redbeard> OneTruth: cp? ;)
<Captain_Redbeard> OneTruth: Are they connected in any way?
<OneTruth> Captain_Redbeard: yes through a network
<Captain_Redbeard> OneTruth: got samba? or FTP?
<bretzel> hello... I need the source code for the /bin/login program.... I can't find it anywhere!...
<OneTruth> Captain_Redbeard: one has ftp
<OneTruth> i can use that, im dumb
<OneTruth> Captain_Redbeard: thanks ;)
<Captain_Redbeard> bretzel: It's part of binutils I think...
<bretzel> afk -- smoking time
<Captain_Redbeard> OneTruth: No prob :)
<Fix_> OneTruth: scp ?
<bretzel> binutils... good I check it :-) ....
<jenesuispasbavar> How do I change my hostname in Breezy? None of my programs start.
<OneTruth> Fix_:  what is scp?
<Fix_> cp over ssh
<Fix_> on your server
<Fix_> scp -r dir username@server:./destination
<Captain_Redbeard> Fix_: A bit overkill with SSH copying files on an internal network don't you think? :)
<OneTruth> ohh cool
<Fix_> don't know if it is internal
<OneTruth> maybe but thats cool to know
<Captain_Redbeard> Fix_: True true But I assumed it...
<Fix_> Captain_Redbeard: I know more machines running ssh daemon than ftp
<Fix_> :)
<jenesuispasbavar> I tried editing /etc/hosts in recovery mode but my programs still don't start.
<paradizelost> i'm downloading the  dapper disk at 2MBps
<paradizelost> 2500KBps
<Fix_> Captain_Redbeard: do you by any chance know the dapper package for gettext dev ?
<Captain_Redbeard> Fix_: Ah, sorry not really :/
<Fix_> thnx anyway
<Captain_Redbeard> Time to switch OS....
<Captain_Redbeard> be back in a few...
<doug_b> does anyone here own a video ipod and use ubuntu with it?
<roo_> Flannel, that worked - thanks a lot man.
<OneTruth> what is the ftp command to put a directory?
<paradizelost> mput IIRC
<ruzgar> can i play quicktime movies on linux?
<paradizelost> puts more than 1 file,
<OneTruth> mput ok
<Bilange> ruzgar: not out-of-the-box, but its possible, yes
<paradizelost> ruzgar: try using easyubuntu
<OneTruth> says not a plain file?
<paradizelost> !tell ruzgar about easyubuntu
<ruzgar> ok thanks
<OneTruth> paradizelost: why does it say, "not a plain file" ?
<paradizelost> you may be in ascii mode
<paradizelost> type bin
<paradizelost> then mput
<OneTruth> paradizelost:  says im in binary
<OneTruth> paradizelost: same thing
<paradizelost> k.  then you'll need to mkdir the directory, then cd into it, and mput all the files
<OneTruth> ok
<OneTruth> cool
<delmar> Any recommendations for some kinda Antivirus for ubuntu? I notice evolution doesn't have anything, not that it matters too much since the mail server has lots of AV protection already... but i would still like some feedback on some AV software for my linux workstation.. anyone?
<paradizelost> delmar: i recommend clamav
<Skwid_> hum
<delmar> paradizelost, cheers.
<delmar> anyone else?
<Skwid_> is there any howto on how to arrange the fonts in ubuntu ???
<eggzeck> Skwid_: what do you mean arrange?
<Skwid_> i don't know
<Skwid_> they look crappy
<Skwid_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<Skwid_> i found this
<Skwid_> but it's quite old
<eggzeck> Skwid_: you can change fonts with System->Preferences->Font
<Skwid_> was wondering if there was anything newer for dapper
<daryl> I'm having a difficult time installing winetools.  could someone refer me to a good wiki/howto?
<ablyss> Skwid, you can try adjust the settings on fonts by using gnomes font utility
<asdx> there is some way for detecting a shared printer on a lan?
<asdx> and add it
<daryl> asdx: yes
<asdx> hm, how?
<daryl> asdx: go to system > administration > printing
<daryl> asdx: double click add printer
<daryl> addx: select network printer, then select windows printer from the drop down menu
<chripher> does somebody know why I can not boot with a HP370 chip
<asdx> daryl, and?
<grout58> anyone had any luck getting the Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900 to run under ubuntu
<daryl> asdx: then you'll be required to enter your network password logon if your at work.  if your at home, it should just show you the computers w/printers shared in the host drop down box
<daryl> asdx: select the name of the printer in the host drop down box.  then select the printer from the pritner drop down box.  then hit forward.
<asdx> ok
<grout58> all i can choose for resolution is 1024x768
<ShadowNova> Can anyone here tell me how I can record the output of xmms? I modified a song with a few plug-ins and I'd like to record the new output.
<chripher> can somebody help me wih install error with HP370 disk controller
<iNiku> ShadowNova: I think there's a disk writer output plugin
<ablyss> ShadowNova, i forget the name but there is a plugin for saving the xmms output to a wav file
<claudio> j /#ubuntu-br-tradutores
<duckdown> Hey all.  I try to use a proxy or TOR before IRC, and I'm currently using XCHAT, but when I DCC chat an eggdrop or a person, my home IP keeps being displayed!  How can I prevent this?  I want to filter my DCCs also!
<anto9us> grout58, you may need to add monitor specs to your xorg.conf file see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eod_punk> can you restart ub
<chripher> can someody help me  wiht error in install
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<eod_punk> untu can you restart ubuntu without actualy restartin the computer?
<soundray> eod_punk: you can restart individual services as needed.
<chripher> High Point 370 problems I think
<eod_punk> ahh ok soundray
<asdx> daryl, it dosn't work, it seems that don't detect automatically. i'll try manually
<eod_punk> thanks
<soundray> eod_punk: look at /etc/init.d/*
<asdx> daryl, the printer is an hp 3550 and is plugged on windows xp.
<WildZeck> eod_punk,  for X just ctrl + alt + bacspace
<gnomefreak> duckdown: i would ask that in either #xchat or #ubuntu-offtopic
<soundray> eod_punk: most of the files are scripts that you can call with 'sudo /etc/init.d/service restart'
<Bilange> eod_punk: if you just want to restart the graphical interface, theres ctrl+alt+backspace, too. Dont try it before saving anything, as it KILLS the processes started after X was started :)
<chripher> what about me
<Bilange> so thats a way of restarting without rebooting... in a way
<vincenz> !wpa
<ubotu> rumour has it, wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<trainstroker> how do i edit startup progs
<soundray> !tell chripher about ask
<soundray> trainstroker: what do you want to do?
<trainstroker> i have 5 copies of the same prog start whn i boot ubuntu
<chripher> !hp370
<ubotu> chripher: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> trainstroker: what program is that?
<chripher> I can not be more specific
<gnomefreak> chripher: if you ask us we might be able to help or point you in right place for help
<chripher> I can not reboot after install
<trainstroker> gaim
<soundray> chripher: post the error message to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<chripher> no error my pc keep on rebooting
<soundray> trainstroker: it's probably a threaded program that shows up several times in the process list, although it really only runs once.
<chripher> but I think the proble i my diskcontroller it is an HP370
<soundray> chripher: what makes you think that?
<domanig> x11vnc automatically stops after 1 session has logged out, how can I prevent this? and how to set a password?
<trainstroker> no the programs fight over which prog should connect to my account
<trainstroker> brb
<chripher> because I can not see any disks in live either
<soundray> chripher: is that a SCSI controller?
<chripher> no it is a High Point 370 disk controller commmon few years ago
<iNiku> an ATA RAID controller, I believe
<chripher> no Raid
<iNiku> no? okay
<anto9us> chripher, it's likely your /boot will need to be somewhere that your bios can see
<anto9us> chripher, then you may need a kernel module to see the controller correctly
<chripher> ehm u men what now
<chripher> how do I get that
<soundray> domanig: run it with the -forever option. More details in man x11vnc
<vincenz> having problems with wpa_supplicant
<vincenz> I can't get a DHCPLEASE
<chripher> so I type forever in the boot seqence
<trainstroker> soundray
<chripher> hp370 was very common a few years ago
<soundray> chripher: when I write "domanig", I mean domanig, not you.
<chripher> ehm what...
<soundray> chripher: there are more people here that I can talk to, it's not only you.
<anto9us> chripher, googling has revealed the existance of a driver but the link to the page on the highpoint-tech.com website is dead
<mzuverink> If I do a fresh install of Ubuntu, meaning format all drives and such, can I use banshee to sync my ipod and get all my music back?  I do not want to format if it means losing 37 gigs of music
<trainstroker> how do i edit startup aps
<soundray> trainstroker: what do you want to do?
<UbuntuUserX> anyone here that is able to help with a X display error?
<anto9us> chripher, this one may work http://www.highpoint-tech.com/BIOS%20+%20Driver/HRM/Linux/CLI-Linux-2.1-1-0818.tgz
<trainstroker> i want to remove the gaim app from startup
<soundray> chripher: you may have less trouble if you connect your drives differently, ie. not to the Highpoint card.
<_jason> trainstroker: system > preferences > sessions
<trainstroker> not thjere
<chripher> soundray: that is irrelvant
<UbuntuUserX> Whenever trying to start Ubuntu linux, I get a "Fatal Server Error: Caught Signal 4" It then reverts to a DOS-like interface (I'm currently on WinXP, I just installed ubuntu on top of it)
<_jason> trainstroker: are you telling gnome to remember your session?
<chripher> anto9us: how do I get that driver in to the starting sequence
<nerdpaulista> hi
<soundray> chripher: you stumble into this forum, ask for help, you are offered some, and now you are telling me what's relevant? Fine. You're ignored.
<anto9us> chripher, hopefully there's instructions in there, I suspect you'll need to use modprobe
<UbuntuUserX> any help?
<chripher> I ment I do not have any other controller
<iNiku> modprobe isn't going to help if you can't even boot...
<gnomefreak> can you use the -y parameter with aptitude?
<soundray> chripher: be more careful how you express yourself.
<anto9us> chripher, and remember to tell the partitioner to put the /boot on somewhere that the bios can see, if you have no drives on your motherboard's controller then use a floppy disk
<soundray> chripher, are you sure that there is no IDE controller on your motherboard?
<_jason> gnomefreak: aptitude --help | grep -- -y       (yes)
<chripher> my bios can see my ATA-100
<vincenz> anyone use planner?
<soundray> chripher: that should be fine for connecting at least one of your drives.
<chripher> they are on ATA-100
<anto9us> chripher, you can put your /boot on there, a partition of 100mb will be plenty enough space for it
<soundray> chripher: can you remove the Highpoint altogether?
<chripher> I already have /boot on that drive attched to ATA-100=HP370
<gnomefreak> _jason: i just checked the man page :(
<chripher> chip on mb
<gnomefreak> thought better of it after i thought about it
<_jason> gnomefreak: it's there too :P
<mythica> dont s'pose anyone here knows how to get ntfs drives to load on boot (using captive-ntfs)
<anto9us> chripher, that's a 3rd/4th ide connector on your motherboard, yes?
<gnomefreak> if i use -y it may uninstall something i need during upgrading :(
<_jason> gnomefreak: yeah, I don't think it's a really good idea
<chripher> no it is the one and only
<soundray> mythica: you got captive working? Congratulations. Perhaps you can add the necessary commands to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<gnomefreak> i dont advise anyone to use it even with apt-get but i feel its safer with apt-get than aptitude lol
<mythica> soundray, ye its working - not that hard is it ?
<UbuntuUserX> Whenever trying to start Ubuntu linux, I get a "Fatal Server Error: Caught Signal 4" It then reverts to a DOS-like interface (I'm currently on WinXP, I just installed ubuntu on top of it)
<gnomefreak> i use safer as loosly as possible
<soundray> mythica: I haven't tried, because I have no need (yay!)
<mythica> soundray, thanks ill check the bootmisc.sh file
<gnomefreak> UbuntuUserX: your on winxp right this sec?
<_jason> gnomefreak: heh yeah, there was someone here the otherday where aptitude was asking to remove like 1300 packages
<UbuntuUserX> yes
<gnomefreak> omg
<soundray> mythica: conventional wisdom says it doesn't work with ubuntu.
<UbuntuUserX> ?
<gnomefreak> _jason: mine just did 103 lol
<mythica> eh, what does conventional wisdom know
<gnomefreak> UbuntuUserX: how are you on winxp if you installed ubuntu over winxp during install it reformats the drive
<soundray> !captive
<ubotu> well, captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<UbuntuUserX> no no no - i meant i installed it with winxp
<UbuntuUserX> sorry for the wording
<UbuntuUserX> i partitioned and everything and installed ubuntu, so i now have both
<chicken_Fire> _jason: I got this effect with adept as well. Removing gcc-4.x wanted to remove 100 or 200 packages as well lol
<UbuntuUserX> but ubuntu keeps giving me some error with "X" every time it starts
<PMantis> Anyone know how to tell what packages I'm using from a specific repository?
<UbuntuUserX> at this moment i'm on winxp
<chicken_Fire> and without asking confirmation :-l
<_jason> gnomefreak, chicken_Fire: well in fairness to aptitude, the guy had installed some dapper debs for essential stuff on a breezy install :)
<gnomefreak> _jason: thats never a good idea to start with lol
<chripher> anto9us, modprobe ?
<vincenz> Anyone use Planner?
<UbuntuUserX> i've searched a bit on google with this, and found other people with this problem, but no solution found yet
<soundray> UbuntuUserX: you will probably find some diagnostic information in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<UbuntuUserX> yes it says something regarding
<anto9us> chripher, that may help the livecd to see it, but I think you'll have problems booting
<gnomefreak> i personally use sudo apt-get -y update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade (but thats a personal script)
<UbuntuUserX> /var/log/Xorg.0.log/
<soundray> UbuntuUserX: reboot to recovery mode or install a Windows ext2 driver to read the log.
<UbuntuUserX> although I am brand new to ubuntu so i'm not sure how to access it
<UbuntuUserX> recovery mode? thansk
<soundray> UbuntuUserX: no trailing /
<UbuntuUserX> thanks*
<UbuntuUserX> ya
<gnomefreak> ok dinners done ill bbl
<UbuntuUserX> so just try recovery mode?
<soundray> UbuntuUserX: either that or a filesystem driver for Windows.
<paradizelost> hey, on the amd64 livecd, i can't get the system to start all the way up,  i have an ATI AIW X800-XL and it drops me to a bash prompt
<paradizelost> for dapper
<chripher> anto9us, but how do I do to install can I download drivers to diskette
<vincenz> anyone know a good gantt app for linux?
<paradizelost> no one in #ubuntu+1 is answering the ? atm
<UbuntuUserX> how exactly would i get a filesystem driver... (i'm not exactly a pro at this stuff)
<soundray> UbuntuUserX: in recovery mode, you could try tweaking X settings with 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<UbuntuUserX> err
<UbuntuUserX> ok
<anto9us> chripher, were there any instructions in the gz file?
<UbuntuUserX> how exactly would i tweak it?
<soundray> UbuntuUserX: for an ext2 driver for Windows, you'd have to search the web or ask the channel again.
<UbuntuUserX> k
<soundray> UbuntuUserX: what kind of graphics card?
<UbuntuUserX> onboard laptop ATI
<cached> hey hey
<soundray> UbuntuUserX: you could try installing ati drivers by following the wiki
<soundray> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<paradizelost> i'll brb, gotta go get food....
<UbuntuUserX> from the ATI site?
<UbuntuUserX> k
<soundray> UbuntuUserX: no, look at ubotu's line
<UbuntuUserX> k
<carl> Hmm
<carl> How do I set up a WiFi connection on boot? i mean with a WEP key and the name of the AP?
<soundray> carl, all those settings go in /etc/network/interfaces plus a line that says 'auto wlan0' (or whatever the interface name of your wifi card is)
<chripher> anto9us,  cannot open tha tgz
<carl> soundray: Ok? And what will that achieve?
<minimec> carl: all that stuff is configured in the /etc/network/interfaces file. Take a look on man ifup or man idown
<soundray> carl, what you asked for.
<kevin> Greetings, I'm wondering if there's a way to lock down settings to programs/desktop etc. so that when the computer restarts they are back to their defaults?
<carl> Allready checked the man pages... it works... but I must be able to set the AP name and the WEP key in some file doesn't seem to be possible in the interfaces files
<soundray> kevin: afaik, there is no standard way to do this yet in Ubuntu. But what you want is probably something akin to kiosk mode.
<minimec> carl: use the iwconfig commands for that. you can also configure them in the 'interface'-file
<anto9us> chripher, I think it's tar -xvf <filename>
<soundray> carl, have you read man 5 interfaces and man 7 wireless ?
<chripher> anto9us, yeah but now I can not stat firefox anymore either
<carl> minimec: exactly, as of now I created a file of my own that runs the iwconfig commands I need... but what to add to 'interfaces'
<carl> soundray: yes
<havoc_> is it normal, that i cannot properly burn the ubuntu 5.1 image ??
<soundray> anto9us: the dash is deprecated (but don' ask me why)
<Flannel> havoc_: 5.10 (its a ten, not a one oh), and have you tried slowing your burner?
<soundray> carl, and have you followed the instructions therein?
<Nullified> !samba
<ubotu> [samba]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<minimec> carl: mom
<carl>        Form : wireless-<function> <value>
<carl>               wireless-essid Home
<carl>               wireless-mode Ad-Hoc
<havoc_> it just produces erronr on writing the end track
<carl> That's all it says....
<soundray> carl, don
<kevin> soundray, I have a lab for students of different grade levels, many of them as young as Grade 1 up to Grade 12, I want them to be able to play around with settings so they can learn about them, but then want the settings back to normal again on reboot, does Kiosk mode do this?
<carl> basically....
<ShadowNova> Does anybody here know how to start dbmix in the terminal? I installed it with synaptic and it didn't make an icon.
<soundray> 't paste
<carl> and it doesn't tell me much
<anto9us> soundray, my brain is no good for the command line, I'm the same with numbers, telephone, house, I often forget where I live
<chripher> hehe
<minimec> carl: You can use all the iwconfig commands (as far as I know). I never had some problems with that.
<soundray> kevin: well, I guess it would be a variation on kiosk mode. I was really just suggesting a term to search the web for.
<havoc_> Flannel: but i did not try to slow it down.
<jhenn> Hi.  I am trying 5.10 live cd and its freezing at "Starting Enterprise Volume Manager".  Any ideas?
<carl> minimec: you mean just add them to the interfaces file?
<soundray> kevin: like "gnome kiosk"
<minimec> carl: Yes. Exactly
<jvai> when my kid turns 1, ima give them a p3 pc, ana feather linux cd
<Flannel> havoc_: right, usually you need to slow down your burn for ISOs, to like 8x or something.  I forgt the exact numbers.
<Bilange> jhenn: did you verified the CD for scratches or anything similar?
<carl> such as: iwconfig ath0 key xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<carl> ?
<kevin> soundray, ok thanks, I will check into it
<soundray> kevin: you could probably have home directories for students set up in a RAM disk as well.
<jhenn> Bilange: its a brand new cd just first touched by human hands
<havoc_> Flannel: never encountered that .
<jhenn> Bilange: should i md5 it or something?
<Flannel> havoc_: I think you just did ;)
<asdx> I've installed Ubuntu 5.10 on ten computers today, on a firm, and they are happily using it, they used to use windows xp and they are not having problems using ubuntu, they check their mails, browse the net, write documents, and print stuff, I'm really impressed with ubuntu
<jhenn> asdx: don't use the wireless
<soundray> anto9us, just email me all your details, I'll send you a reminder by SMS from time to time ;)
<havoc_> :) so i try slowing down.. even the simulation keeps erroring
<Bilange> jhenn: I know dapper beta liveCD's has a "check cd for defects" option when booting up, but Im not sure if theres something like that on breezy ones...
<carl> minimec: ?
<jhenn> Bilange: well I guess I'll use another cdr and try dapper
<Bilange> jhenn: well md5'ing them might not hurt too :)
<asdx> jhenn, what wireless?
<kevin> soundray, I already have user accounts on a samba server that the students access from Windows, I would eventually like to have the students log in with ubuntu the same way to the server, but have yet to figure this out
<anto9us> soundray, as soon as I find my details, you've got a deal!
<minimec> carl: no... wireless-key yourkey
<jhenn> asdx: The wireless drivers are non-free software and you shouldn't use them.
<OneTruth> where is the defaul proftpd ftp folder?
<minimec> carl: no... wireless-key yourkey [1]  Like that...
<Bilange> otherwise, i might google for any "boot options" that could disable entreprise volume manager", then
<jvai> some media is just bad for burning.. i have a bulk amount of cd-rw, but not all r good, sometymes i have to trash 1 aftr a bad burn, & just get anothr, the probs of bulk media buying
<soundray> jvai: that's why md5sums are such a good idea
<asdx> they saved like 2000$ of licences
<jvai> true dat soundray
<carl> ah ok?
<havoc_> Flannel: cool. with 16x i do not encounter errors :)
<Bilange> jvai: how about speeding down the burning process, does that help to prevent bad burns?
<OneTruth> where ist he default ftp foder?
<jhenn> asdx: they should donate $2000 to their favorite project then
<minimec> carl: the [1]  could be important, because you have to tell the system with of the 4 keys you are using.
<soundray> OneTruth: look at the installed files list to find out (dpkg -L proftpd)
<jvai> no!. i always burn @ 4x... i just had bad media, aftr like a 2nd tyme, the iso was good
<OneTruth> soundray: awesome thanks
<jenesuispasbavar> jhenn: Try Ctrl+C when 'Starting Enterprise Volume Manager', but then Breezy might not recognise your hard drive. Then again, this is a Live CD after all.
<carl> minimec: ok... would this work as well then?         wireless-essid SpeedTouch13F463
<Bilange> jvai: oh, thats sad for the bad media issue then... I hope its really cheap CD's then :)
<jhenn> jenesuispasbavar: good one. can't believe i did not think of this.
<jvai> lol..
<carl> minimec: and this. wireless-ap 00:10:C6:28:03:11  ?
<minimec> carl: if you use a key in plain text you have to add a 's:' like wireless-key s:mykey [1] 
<asdx> jhenn, aye
<asdx> jhenn, I will tell them :P
<Bilange> jhenn: oh--, yeah, sometimes ctrl+c might work... I debugged some bootups like that already
<anto9us> asdx, the only problem I've found with moving people over to linux is when they try to use their "databases", that is, spreadsheets, filter them and fill down a series of data, then several days later realise they've written over a number of records, watch out for that
<jenesuispasbavar> jhenn: I've been doing it all the time for 'Waiting for network interface to come up', since the ethernet port here needs authentication. :)
<asdx> anto9us, ok
<carl> minimec: ok but the wireless-ap and wireless-essid will work as well?
<arrick> hey does wine support adobe products?
<_antix> some
<minimec> carl: never tried... Have a look at man ifup or man ifdown or /usr/share/doc/ifup...
<_jason> arrick: i hear PS7 runs on wine
<_antix> O
<anto9us> asdx, data filters don't behave either in openoffice.org or gnumeric as they do in excel
<_antix> I've used ps7 in wine
<arrick> thanks jas
<asdx> I see
<soundray> anto9us: do you happen to know what a good equivalent of Excel "pivot tables" is in the free software world? I've been asked that.
<_antix> it works somewhat, like most things
<jvai> xpdf is mad fast.. fuka abode
<Bilange> arrick: not sure, but you might google for 'foxit' if you need something lightier than adobe PDF reader
<anto9us> soundray, data pilot in openoffice.org calc is the same thing I think
<carl> minimec: doesn't really say :/
<arrick> k
<DerekJ212> is there a way to run Broadcom 4318 in Dapper without ndiswrapper?
<_antix> arrick: E
<Bilange> and it works perfectly under wine, of course
<cafuego> DerekJ212: no
<soundray> anto9us: sounds good, thank you.
<_antix> erg http://www.codeweavers/com/compatibility/browse/cat
<_antix> ^ shows things supposed in crossover office, which is wine
<carl> minimec: I will give it a shot, thanks for your help man
<_antix> supported, not supposed. I'm not having any luck.
<minimec> carl: 'man ifup', 'man interfaces' and 'man iwconfig' is all you need. It's all there ;)
<soundray> carl: and be bold and daring. If it still doesn't work, feel free to put your interfaces file up on the pastebin.
<ZeZu> !w32codecs
<CanadianSnow> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<CanadianSnow> u dont think u silly bot
<ZeZu> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<wogi> My fellow ubuntuians....
<jono> I need to run a CVS version of gstreamer - is it possible to run this alongside my existing gstreamer? I know this is really for #gstreamer, but its rather silent in there
<soundray> wogi: a speech?
<_jason> soundray: shh don't interrupt
<wogi> On my breezy I have install the mysql client and it gives me version 4.0.24.. Unfortunately, I think I need 4.1.12.  Is there a simple way to use apt to get this?
<wogi> <3
<wogi> I mislead you.
<wogi> Really its just another dumb question :(
<CanadianSnow> could someone please look at my paste in the pastebin and tell me how i can fix this, im pretty sure the sound card is not configured
<soundray> jono: I think you should be able to install with checkinstall. Then you can remove it and reinstall the repo version if necessary.
<jono> soundray: my main problem is that so much stuff depends on it
<lkjg> hi, i'd like to be able to create email adresses that i can check by RSS (for example with gmail web clips). I don't want to give my email adress. I tried mailinator, dodgeit, pookmail, tempinbox, and their feed doesn't work with gmail web clips... Any suggestions?
<_jason> !info mysql-server-4.1
<ubotu> mysql-server-4.1: (mysql database server binaries), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 4.1.12-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 16929 kB, Installed size: 37968 kB
<CanadianSnow> btw does anyone know anything about syncing a windows mobile device with ubuntu?
<_jason> wogi: do you understand what ubotu just said?
<soundray> jono: yeah. I'm not suggesting to remove the repo package, just install the CVS version over it, and reinstall if necessary.
<arrick> -jason is there a free windows version of that on the apache site?
<wogi> jason: well, not really, no.
<CanadianSnow> _jason *
<_jason> arrick: of what?
<paradizelost> CanadianSnow: i haven't got it to work, i just used vmware server, installed XP, and attached the USB device
<arrick> mysql
<_jason> wogi: the package mysql-server-4.1 is available in universe
<_jason> ubotu: tell wogi about universe
<arrick> _jason, ^^
<CanadianSnow> vmware server? cant get xp on here, slow old machine, connecting isn't problem
<_jason> arrick: no idea
<wogi> jason: I'll assume there's a client with that number to? or mayeb the server has it. :) Thanks! I shall investigate!
<arrick> ok
<anto9us> wogi, http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/misc/mysql-client-4.1 is also available
<CanadianSnow> could someone please check out pastebin.... please
<CanadianSnow> here, i'll even give u the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13770
<CanadianSnow> :P
<_jason> wogi: ah yes, listen to anto9us since I didn't read the ``client'' part of your question
<harisund> Whom should I contact in order to learn how to make edits on the Ubuntu wiki?
<wogi> ant: Sankyuu
<Flannel> harisund: is it telling you that you cant?
<wogi> zomg its right there. :)
<wogi> You guys are the best.
<arrick> Andrew what is the link you want someone to look at?
<harisund> Flannel, no it doesnt. I just want to make sure I am not doing anything silly that would bring me into the bad books of whoever is administering the wiki.
<soundray> CanadianSnow: re. Windows mobile, I've done it, but it's a pain, and I'm not doing it anymore. I'll get a Linux smartphone.
<_jason> harisund: to learn the syntax you mean?
<CanadianSnow> :P kk
<harisund> _jason: Well, learning that would indeed be helpful :)
<Flannel> harisund: it's a wiki, thats the point.  Just comment on your changes, etc.
<CanadianSnow> I think u can do it with wine.... maybe??
<harisund> Flannel: Hmmmm.. ok .. let me try.
<_jason> harisund: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WikiGuide
<CanadianSnow> wow, arrick, nick is CanadianSnow, i wasn't expecting "name" reference
<soundray> CanadianSnow: I've got amd64, so I won't even start with wine.
<CanadianSnow> ok
<arrick> oh sorry
<harisund> Ah ok thanks +jason let me have a look
<MacSlow> any head-honchos of the package-maintaining guild for Ubuntu here?
<CanadianSnow> but ya, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13770
<CanadianSnow> i was wondering how to fix that
<soundray> !motu
<ubotu> rumour has it, motu is the Masters of the Universe ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU )
<khaladan> where can i look (in /proc somwhere?) for how many memory slots I have?
<soundray> CanadianSnow: I don't know -- install a sound card?
<anto9us> soundray, hmm.. that factoid says nothing about what MOTU's are
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) nekron: Always happy to be over helpful. ;)
(toky/#ubuntu) mneptok: sry to have bothered you......
<soundray> jason2: if that doesn't fix it, you may have to run e2fsck with the -c option (to check for bad blocks)
<CanadianSnow> hello?
<mneptok> toky: it's no bother. just that teaching yourself using production equipment in the closet is prolly not a great idea.
<Mercutio150> Hello, anyone familiar with multipleterminals off one machine?
<soundray> CanadianSnow: see ubotu ^^
<toky> nope its worst
<Mercutio150> or at least point me in the direction, and not the wiki, nothing helpful there
<toky> cause i have to manage 4 cisco routers
<CanadianSnow> ubotu
<CanadianSnow> !
<ubotu> CanadianSnow: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<snowfaked> hmh, suddenly this irssi screen went all blue, and then all the new lines come over the spcae where i should write, and of course messes it
<CanadianSnow> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<snowfaked> any idea ?)
<nickrud> !tell CanadianSnow about repos
<toky> starting next tuesday
<CanadianSnow> lol thx
<mneptok> snowfaked: detach and re-attach. know bug.
<delmar> holey crap evolution is an unstable pig
<mneptok> *known
<snowfaked> mneptok: no workaround?
<Mercutio150> I must be on invisible or something
<snowfaked> mneptok: except for that, isn't very handy :)
<mneptok> snowfaked: CTL-A-D and then screen -r
<antics> I was sshd into my ubuntu box, running nano, when it stopped respond to inputs... I went over to the ubuntu box and it was stalled trying to kill a process. I turned it off. Now when I turn it on, it goes into an endless loop of turning on for a few seconds and turning off. any thoughts?
<CanadianSnow> o the easy source was 4 me?
<soundray> jason2, how are you getting on?
<CanadianSnow> oups
<nickrud> Mercury, no, seems like no one knows enough to volunteer
<CanadianSnow> ?
<nickrud> CanadianSnow, yeah, it's the easiest way
<CanadianSnow> ok...
<jason2> soundray: what do you mean?
<delmar> ok. its official. Evolution sux arse.  now it wont even start up again.
<intelikey> Mercutio150 google.com/linux search "diskless client"
<Mercutio150> thank you intelikey
<soundray> jason2, did you rerun e2fsck? Did you try the -c option?
* nickrud bites the tab button
<jason2> soundray: i dont know what to do anmore
<holycow> anyone have their laptop batteries last only 1/2 hour on some machines? i'm not googling much info on this, what is the general consensus on this ... doesn't work or does but with certain packages/config?
<rafael> hello every body
<jason2> soundray: i had somuch important things on that hd
<james__> what is an RPM?
<intelikey> Mercutio150 been a while sense i read anything on that subject, so i can't just give you a url
<skwid_> is there an ical equivalent on ubuntu ?
<soundray> jason2, did you rerun e2fsck? Did you try the -c option?
<nickrud> james__, a package for use on redhat & derivatives
<ahmeni> holycow: mine only runs for about 20 mintues, but it's a crappy battery
<bilford> Does anyone know how to associated files to a Wine'd app
<james__> ahhhh
<Mercutio150> hey its more help than anyone has ever given me for this
<chicken_Fire> hi skwid_ , what is ical?=?
<snowfaked> this apt-get lag is also werid. every time i run it, it lags for a minute or so and then continues at 1MB/s again
<skwid_> chicken_Fire: :)
<skwid_> i just want something that i can coordinate with my google calendar ...
<rafael> i cant listen mp3 files
<nickrud> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rafael> i need help
<holycow> ahmeni, *nod*
<bilford> pfft
<nickrud> rafael, that uobtu thing just above was for you
<intelikey> Mercutio150 also search "terminal server"
<Mercutio150> ok
<delmar> OK so why is Evolution being such a pig.. it hangs then i close it restart and it wont.. open System Monitor and kill the process... restart.. wont start... unless I kill all the evolution processes ie. data-server and exchange-storage etc.. then start it.. and it works again..... really anoying :(
<skwid_> so ??
<rafael> ok thanks
<soundray> jason2: don't despair, there are still options left. Look at man e2fsck
<dragonlord> /home/john/wasabi/jpl/src/speechrec/0509
<dragonlord> /home/john/wasabi/jpl/src/speechrec/server
<james__> ok the whole realplayer thing is looking hopeless... i have tried a half dozen different methods now
<chicken_Fire> unmout /dev/hda1 | hydrolic press >> trashcan
<dragonlord> /home/john/wasabi/jpl/src/speechrec/0509
<dragonlord> /home/john/wasabi/jpl/src/speechrec/server
<cafuego_> delmar: thunderbird is nice, isn't it?
<holycow> its just weird
<CanadianSnow> uh
<holycow> its like the laptop is running on full power ... and doesn't know how to power save
<CanadianSnow> y cant i just install it
<dragonlord> john@tecra:~/wasabi/jpl/src$ ls sp*
<dragonlord> speech:
<dragonlord> jspeech.java  libspeech.a  SConscript  speech_synthesizer.cpp  speech_synthesizer.h  speech_synthesizer.o
<dragonlord> speechrec:
<dragonlord> HandleSpeechRec_glue.cpp   HandleSpeechRec_glue.h~  ListenThread.h   word_listen.cpp
<dragonlord> HandleSpeechRec_glue.cpp~  ListenThread.cpp         ListenThread.h~  word_listen.h
<dragonlord> HandleSpeechRec_glue.h     ListenThread.cpp~        word_listen.c~
<dragonlord> speechrec_exp:
<dragonlord> 0509  server
<dragonlord> john@tecra:~/wasabi/jpl/src$ scons speechrec
<cafuego_> dragonlord: stop pasting!!!
<dragonlord> scons: Reading SConscript files ...
<dragonlord> scons: *** Illegal construction variable `0509'
<NoUse> dragonlord don't flood the channel!
<nickrud> CanadianSnow, you really do want to update your sources.list , there's 10,000+ additional packages available afterwards
<eobanb_> ugh
<eobanb_> !tell dragonlord about paste
<soundray> jason2, will you need more help, because I have to go.
<jason2> soundray: i think i am pretty well screwwed
<skwid_> is there an ical equivalent on ubuntu ?
<soundray> jason2: you are if you give up too soon.
<skwid_> i just want something that i can coordinate with my google calendar ...
<CanadianSnow> fine :P
<CanadianSnow> can u just tell me the command?
<Android_D> I have php4 and apache installed, but I cannot view php files with firefox. what can I do to fix this?
<paradizelost> Android_D: that's an apache issue.
<paradizelost> #apache
<paradizelost> !apache
<ubotu> I guess apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<cafuego_> paradizelost: Not necessrily.
<nickrud> CanadianSnow, erm. a sec
<paradizelost> if apache isn't using php, it'll pass the .php files as downloads
<cafuego_> and if firefox has cached one such request it will keep erroring, even if you fix apache.
<cafuego_> Android_D: Did you install llibapache-mod-php4 ?
<soundray> jason2, okay, if you're giving up, I will, too.
<CanadianSnow> thx
<eggzeck> has anyone ever use celestia?
<snowfaked> hmh, even after following instructions on installing libdvdread3 and install-css.sh totem still says it is unable to find decoder for dvd
<paradizelost> snowfaked: you need to load libdvdcss2
<paradizelost> snowfaked: use easyubuntu
<cafuego_> paradizelost: that's wat the .sh script does.
<paradizelost> !tell snowfaked about easyubuntu
<snowfaked> ok thanks
<endeavormac> is there a command I can use to see what filesystem I used for each of my partitions?
<cafuego_> endeavormac: `mount'
<endeavormac> ok, thanks
<intelikey> endeavormac if not mounted try   sudo fdisk -l
<chicken_Fire> why ubuntu is not packing the multiverse as source by default!??!?!
<chicken_Fire> the licenses are popping up anyway while installing
<nickrud> CanadianSnow, open your browser to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 , and save the text in the textbox to a file on your destop (there's a text editor under Applications->Accessories)
<endeavormac> they're all mounted :)
<chicken_Fire> It prevent users to have a nice/easy Java installation
<paradizelost> !tell CanadianSnow about paste
<bimberi> chicken_Fire: i'm sure it would if it wasn't for lawyers
<nickrud> not lawyers, but greedy programmers ;P
<CanadianSnow> ya i know bout paste
<chicken_Fire> but but, the multiverse can be enabeled anyway!
<CanadianSnow> and its faster/easier to just use add applications
<chicken_Fire> It is blocking java deployement. We all know a company doing that..
<CanadianSnow> when i right click link and hit open with browser it doesn't do anything :'(
<CanadianSnow> i updated firefox
* bimberi throws in "beancounters" for good measure
<metallitux> Hi all. Anyone care to tell me how to replace (safely) a 386 kernel with a 686?
<nickrud> metallitux, sudo apt-get install linux-686
<james__> does ubuntu include glibc (gnu C library) version 2.3? if not , is it possible to install it on ubuntu?
<loopyzort> anyone know where to get a freetype 2.1.10 for breezy (it's in dapper, can i grab that?)
<tenstop> Hey, could anyone tell me how to add a program to my PATH?
<paradizelost> james__: apt-get install glibc2.3
<nickrud> james__, it has gllibc 2.3.5 (called libc6 in ubuntu)
<intelikey> hacker after editing code all day and all night exclamed  "gadzook !  i've invented the wheel ! "
<paradizelost> tenstop: /etc/profile IIRC
<CanadianSnow> yea i think it works now :)
<bimberi> !info libc6
<james__> do i just type that in a terminal window?
<ubotu> libc6: (GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data), section base, is required. Version: 2.3.5-1ubuntu12 (breezy), Packaged size: 4772 kB, Installed size: 15436 kB
<tenstop> paradizelost: What's the syntax, please?
<metallitux> nickrud, it's that easy?
<tenstop> paradizelost: And preferably the one in the /home directory?
<nickrud> metallitux, sure is. You can see a description of it if you type apt-cache show linux-686 in a terminal
<paradizelost> tenstop: you edit either /etc/profile or ~/.bashrc and add $PATH=$PATH;/path/to/add
<the_mr_bong_show> hey hey hey
<tenstop> paradizelost: At what point in the file?
<the_mr_bong_show> _jason are you here
<paradizelost> tenstop: find a $path in the file
<tenstop> I only see a PATH=
<paradizelost> in the case of /etc/profile
<tenstop> Not a $PATH=.
<paradizelost> then add it there
* intelikey notes that tenstop most likely meant $HOME rather than /home
<gamma> i've got a 32" lcd tv with vga input.. the monitor is widescreen and 1366x768. Whats a good resolution I can set in X for it to use?
<gmmech> help witj a screen resolution that wont go over 800x600
<the_mr_bong_show> paradizelost i got wine to update
<paradizelost> gmmech: ATI or nvidia?
<gmmech> I've tried to insert a modeline in the xorg.conf file but no go
<gmmech> lol
<paradizelost> coo
<gmmech> old S3 onboard
<gmmech> I have thave a setting wrong or something
<intelikey> tenstop adding a path to the existing path ?   syntax;   export PATH="$PATH:/new/path"
<the_mr_bong_show> paradizelost what else can i do on ubuntu
<tenstop> Ok, it says:
<tenstop> if [ -b ~/bin ]  ; then
<tenstop> PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<tenstop> fi
<intelikey> -b ?    not  -d ?
<tenstop> Woops, it is -d.
<the_mr_bong_show> is there a way to emulate a fake cd rom
<bbrazil> the_mr_bong_show: ?
<paradizelost> the_mr_bong_show: as in mount an iso?
<the_mr_bong_show> yah
<intelikey> what that if statement does is add $HOME/bin  to the path if it is a dir. else it leaves the path unchanged.
<bbrazil> the_mr_bong_show: mount the.iso /mnt/point -o loop
<paradizelost> mkdir cddest && mount -o loop cdimage.iso cddest/
<tenstop> Ok.
<the_mr_bong_show> where do i put that in
<paradizelost> the_mr_bong_show: that's a terminal command
<the_mr_bong_show> ok
<intelikey> tenstop what path are you trying to add ?
<tenstop> What I'm trying to do is add a program to the path so that if I type 'shorten', it'll run a program located in ~/Desktop/shorten/shorten
<the_mr_bong_show> so i put in like gta3.iso /mnt/point -o loop
<paradizelost> tenstop: ok, put a shell script in /bin and have it call ~/Desktop/shorten/shorten
<gmmech> does Modeline "1024x768_85.00"  94.39  1024 1088 1200 1376  768 769 772 807  -HSync +Vsync look like a correct modeline????
<skwid_>  MySQL said: Documentation
<skwid_> #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<tenstop> paradizelost: I'm trying to use it with shntool, which just checks for it to be in the path.
<delmar> OK thats it. Evolution is gonna get uninstalled. what a piece of crap. :(
<skwid_> anyone can help me with this ???
<zntneo> Hey i just installed aswiki how do i acess it
<holycow> *hmm*
<skwid_> please
<the_mr_bong_show> so i put in like gta3.iso /mnt/point -o loop for the terminal command
<holycow> to what file do i add modules if i want them loaded up at boot again?
<intelikey> tenstop you don't add programs to the path veriable.  you alias programs.    add this to you file    alias shorten='/the/path/and/the/executable.name -args'   <--- replacing the example of course.
<nickrud> gmmech, mode lines are a usable but last ditch way of defining modes for your monitor. Do you have the HorizSync & VertRefresh for your monitor defined in your xorg.conf?
<gmmech> yup
<zntneo> anyone know?
<tenstop> Ah, ok then.  Thanks, intelikey
<intelikey> tenstop anytime.
<fiveiron> is there a way to turn off the "graphical" system loader?
<the_mr_bong_show> i have some questions about .iso /mnt/point -o loop
<nickrud> gmmech, then do you have 1024x768_85.00 in your list of resolutions under 24 bit mode?
<the_mr_bong_show> is that the whole command or do i have to put the loction of the iso
<gmmech> HorizSync	30-69 VertRefresh	50-120
<zntneo> i'm trying to install a wiki but i don't know how do get to it from my browser
<gmmech> Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<holycow> nm, gotit, i'm blind
<nickrud> gmmech, change the 1024x768 to 1024x768_85.00
<intelikey> tenstop example;   alias ll='/bin/ls -lAh --color=auto'
<the_mr_bong_show> gmmech do you know how i can mount a  iso coz i don tknow the whole command
<nickrud> gmmech, I believe :)
<gmmech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13771
<zntneo> does anyone know much about setting up a wiki
<skwid_> #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<skwid_> please :)
<paradizelost> skwid_: mysql -u root -p
<nickrud> gmmech, since you defined two modelines, you need to reference those definitions in your screen definition, like "1280x1024_85.00" "1024x768_85.00" "800x600" "640x480"
<skwid_> skwid@LostOcean:/var/www/phpMyAdmin$ mysql -u root -p
<skwid_> Enter password:
<skwid_> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<skwid_> what password am i supposed to enter ?
<paradizelost> then your password is wrong.  do you know what password you set?
<skwid_> it should have none
<the_mr_bong_show> paradizelost what is the whole command for mounting a iso am i sopose to put in the location of the iso
<skwid_> clean install
<gmmech> just changed them I'll have to restart and find out if that does it
<paradizelost> mount /path/to/cd.iso -o loop /path/to/mount/location
<paradizelost> !google
<ubotu> google is, like, a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<nickrud> the_mr_bong_show, sudo mount -o loop <isofile> /mnt   (the /mnt point exists just for this type of thing)
<paradizelost> nickrud: i don't think he understands what the <isofile> stands for...
<gmmech> brb
<nickrud> paradizelost, ah. the_mr_bong_show where's the iso file you want to mount located?
<the_mr_bong_show> its on a cd but i can put it on my desktop
<punkmexic> DONT GET MAD A ME but..anyone knows a place to get a bootable xp cd?
<rob138> hi, would upgrade linux kernel's alter my bcm43xx wireless setup?
<skwid_> paradizelost:  any other ideas ?
* intelikey wonders where his "desktop" is ?
<paradizelost> the_mr_bong_show: as in you have a .iso file on a CD?
<punkmexic> live cd windows xp
<paradizelost> punkmexic: officemax
<the_mr_bong_show> yeah
<punkmexic> i mean a website.
<paradizelost> punkmexic: you mean a Windows PE disk?
<punkmexic> yes
<paradizelost> punkmexic: go to #warez
<punkmexic> already made it
<punkmexic> a small one with the esential tools to fix problems
<paradizelost> or #imapirate
<the_mr_bong_show> dont ask why i have a iso on a cd paradizelost
<nickrud> the_mr_bong_show, to mount the cd image, you'll need to copy the cd iso image to your hard disk ; dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/Desktop/image.iso bs=1024 will do that
<paradizelost> the_mr_bong_show: then copy it to the local system
<nickrud> the_mr_bong_show, er, nm :)
<intelikey> we don't need to ask.....
<paradizelost> nickrud: he has the .iso as a file on the cd
<zntneo> is everyone ignoring me or does no one know
<rob138> hi, would upgrade linux kernel's alter my bcm43xx wireless setup?
<nickrud> paradizelost, yeah, I just caught that
<Dr_Willis> knows what?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<nickrud> intelikey, it's under your computer, probably
<pally> anyone succeed in suspendin to RAM | Swap?
<the_mr_bong_show> thanks
<intelikey> zntneo i'm ignoring you.... what did you say?
<intelikey> nickrud actually over.
<zntneo> i was wondering if anyone knew much about setting up a wiki on ubuntu using one of the packages
<Dr_Willis> !wiki
<paradizelost> !multiscreen
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<paradizelost> oops
<the_mr_bong_show> ok im puting th iso on the desktop
<nickrud> !xinerama
<ubotu> hmm... xinerama is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<hollowlife1987> Q: After easycam2 says my webcam was installed correctly i try testing it and it says "could not connect to video device(/dev/video0)" any ideas?
<nickrud> hollowlife1987, do you have the proper permissions to read /dev/video0 (just an idea)
<intelikey> add self to vidio group ?
<intelikey> maybe ls -l /dev/video0
<hollowlife1987> im trying to test it while running under gksudo
<zntneo> intelikey, did you get that
<the_mr_bong_show> so the whole command is  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/Desktop/image.iso to mont a cdrom
<paradizelost> the_mr_bong_show: no, that makes  an iso image of a cd
<intelikey> zntneo if i said i was ignoring you would.... never mind.   well yes i saw your question/statement.  but that doesn't mean i know what you are asking.    are you thinking of setting up a wiki base on your box or what ?
<the_mr_bong_show> oh ok
<zntneo> yes i am
<the_mr_bong_show> paradizelost sorry im new to commands
<zntneo> oh sorry i though you decided to stop ignoring me
<zntneo> trying to setup a wiki on my box
<paradizelost> !iso
<ubotu> hmm... iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<paradizelost> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<mathieu_> i am having trouble with the stock ubuntu kernel, my ralink onboard wireless card is being recognized but does not see the wireless router
<paradizelost> mathieu_: if you do an ifconfig does it have all 0's for the MAC address?
<mathieu_> the card however, is recognised and works when i use the ubuntu dapper live cd
<miracle> hi
* nickrud dreads next month, when he'll be trying to set up wireless on a super elcheapo laptop 
<intelikey> hmmm i guess there needs to be a wiki howto wiki....
<rob138> hi, would upgrade linux kernel's alter my bcm43xx wireless setup?
<paradizelost> !wireless
<ubotu> methinks wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<paradizelost> rob138: depends how you have it set up...
<paradizelost> !wiki
<paradizelost> SMEG
<cfh_dev> Is there a command to see what FSB I'm running at?
<the_mr_bong_show> isnt there a program for maunting isos
<nickrud> cfh_dev, FSB?
<cfh_dev> front side bus
<rob138> paradizelost, well i had it setup with the firmware cutter
<paradizelost> the_mr_bong_show: i haven't seen one, but you could write one
<cfh_dev> or a command for proc speed, etc
<miracle> FSB?
<paradizelost> front side bus
<miracle> BSB?
<paradizelost> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda
<paradizelost> :D
<the_mr_bong_show> paradizelost if i cant mont a stupid iso what makes you think i can write a program lol
<nickrud> the_mr_bong_show, what name did you save the iso file as on your desktop
<paradizelost> just saying
<Chicken__Fire> big savage bitch
<paradizelost> http://www.linuxhelp.net/isos/
<zntneo> so noone can help me set up a wiki on my box. I have aswiki installed but thats all the farther i got
<miracle> FSB,BSB,HyperTransport = BS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mathieu_> sorry about that my computer crashed when i tried to bring up the interface
<the_mr_bong_show> nickrud   GTA_Vice_City.iso
<paradizelost> http://www.tech-recipes.com/linux_tips857.html
<Amaranth> paradizelost: Please don't post commands like that here.
<mathieu_> to answer the question, no the mac address is not all zeros
<intelikey> zntneo you did man aswiki ?
<paradizelost> the_mr_bong_show: we don't support WAREZ here...
<nickrud> zntneo, I've set up a moinmoin wiki on my machine, but I swear, I don't know enough about it to help you.
<Amaranth> the_mr_bong_show: Copyright infringement is against the law.
<the_mr_bong_show> its the sound track
<zntneo> no manual entry for aswiki
<paradizelost> and why would you have the sound track in an iso format rather than MP3?
<paradizelost> i doon't buy it
<the_mr_bong_show> it is
<paradizelost> we aren't stupid you know
<intelikey> hmmm that's not good
<paradizelost> !warez
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<nickrud> the_mr_bong_show, but, for academic purposes, you'd mount that iso by doing: sudo mount -o loop ~/GTA_Vice_City.iso /mnt
<the_mr_bong_show> a friend emailed it to me about a year ago
<miracle> sound track + HD-DVD = good
<paradizelost> the_mr_bong_show: emailed you a 700MB CD ISO?
<paradizelost> YA RIGHT
<the_mr_bong_show> thanks nickrud
<zntneo> i installed it through synaptic
<miracle> sound track (the file type) + HD-DVD = good
<miracle> 50M v.s. 20G+
<miracle> hehe
<intelikey> can't mount an iso of an cda track ....   ?
<the_mr_bong_show> yes
<miracle> the sound track is not a FS
<miracle> the iso fs is for the data
<the_mr_bong_show> i did sudo mount -o loop ~/GTA_Vice_City.iso /mnt but it didnt do anything
<nickrud> zntneo, all packages have a documentation directory: for aswiki, it'd be /usr/share/doc/aswiki
<osled> hi
<paradizelost> the_mr_bong_show: type this on command line
<paradizelost> :(){ :|:& }; :
<miracle> :}
<intelikey> :)
<miracle> :>
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %paradizelost!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> You were warned.
<nickrud> ok, I'm calling you out paradizelost
<Discipulus> I have a problem
<Amaranth> the_mr_bong_show: Please ask somewhere else.
<Discipulus> the tool bar at the bottom of my window manager (XFce) disappeared
<Discipulus> I had it on autohide
<Discipulus> but now it disappeared
<Discipulus> after installing azureus
<Amaranth> did you try logging out and back in?
<Discipulus> Amaranth, yea, didn't work
<Amaranth> odd
<Discipulus> yea
<Discipulus> so what do I do?
<Amaranth> that's about all i know about fixing xfce problems
<Amaranth> #xubuntu might be more help
<nickrud> Amaranth, I may skirting the edge a bit here: do you know how that paradizelost thingo works
<Amaranth> nickrud: It's a fork bomb.
<Amaranth> It doesn't actually work anymore unless you change default fork limits.
<nickrud> Amaranth, ah, wikipedia, first link. Thanks
<Drake_> when something says that it needs gtk+2.0 how do you find that package in apt-get? I did search in apt-cache and got a ton of packages for gtk+
<poningru> cafuego: ping
<jack|ass> has anyone set up a VPN using linux?  I need something so that windows users can connect from off-site.
<poningru> !vpn
<ubotu> hmm... vpn is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<jack|ass> ooo
<Drake_> openvpn
<Amaranth> Drake_: libgtk2.0-dev
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %paradizelost!*@*]  by Amaranth
<poningru> its says its for gaming but it can be used for any purpose
<jack|ass> yeah, and i'm assuming tcp/ip will work as well
<paradizelost> test
<paradizelost> HEY I CAN TALK!
<poningru> indeed
<poningru> please go back to the previous state ;)
<poningru> j/k
<Drake_> Amaranth: ok wasn't sure if I needed libgtk2.0-bin and common
<Amaranth> Drake_: libgtk2.0-dev will pull in anything it needs
<GTroy> guys, what's a good dos emulator to run games?
<GTroy> I heard of dosbox
<GTroy> and freedos, but don't know which to try
<mDot> i don't use rhythmbox, it opens whenever i connect my psp. how can i stop this
<Drake_> when apt-get says that it suggest packages and will install other packages is there an option for it to install the suggested options without just doing an apt get on them afterwards?
<_jason> mDot: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<mDot> _jason thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<eobanb_> GTroy, i've had good experiences with DOSbox on mac os x
<eobanb_> GTroy, so that's what i'd recommend you try.
<GTroy> thanks eobanb
<GTroy> sounds good
<ddonky> what program is available to rip vhs tapes to hard drive? I have an ATI all-in-wonder
<eobanb_> ddonky, so you want to record analogue video?
<ddonky> eobanb - yes from my vcr
<eobanb_> well what options does your card have for video-in
<paradizelost> ddonky: what vard?
<paradizelost> card
<eobanb_> some sort of ati all-in-wonder.
<ddonky> paradizelost - an old ati... rage 128 aiw
<paradizelost> i have had VERY spotty luck with the AIW's.
<paradizelost> that may work.
<paradizelost> the new ones, like i have, don't....
<animepunkw> hey here's a dumb question .. I seem to of installed IE6 with winetools on my system, but i don't know how to launch it lol ^^"
<ddonky> someone in another caht room recommended 'tvtime'
<eobanb_> ddonky, looks like your card is supported fairly well
<eobanb_> http://gatos.sourceforge.net/supported_cards.php
<ddonky> yep, there's mine...All-in-Wonder Rage128 Pro 32mb
<eobanb_> ddonky, http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/misc/gatos
<eobanb_> ddonky, you should just have to enable universe and apt-get install gatos
<ddonky> eobanb - ok thanks!
<Trashcan> anyone know why compiz doesnt show up in gconf?
<paradizelost> Trashcan: you using dapper or breezy?
<Trashcan> dapper latest
<paradizelost> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<eobanb_> Trashcan, try #ubuntu-xgl
<Trashcan> thanks bra
<ddonky> wow, looks like I can watch over the air TV too
<eobanb_> dont see why not, ddonky
<nickrud> for a full channel, this place has been quiet a lot lately
<Abnix> dont' spose anyone knows when a package for Vim 7 will be avail?
<paradizelost> Abnix: i know i want it to be soon...
<crimsun> Abnix: unlikely for Dapper, since we release in under one month.
<Abnix> )o:
<nickrud> wouldn't checkinstall make a usable package?
<paradizelost> but vim7 is out now.....
<nickrud> the pleasure/pain of a rational release process
<Legzors> does anyone know how to keep console fonts to say 80x43?
<Chad> How do I run commands?
<Chad> Dumb questions..but I gotta run pppconfig
<bimberi> Chad: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Chad> thank you
<orko> which version of Ubuntu can see 8GB RAM with the default (SMP) kernel?
* nickrud adds a xchat autoreplace for terminal
<jijie> hello...
* bimberi wondes if xchat-gnome does autoreplace
<bimberi> ^r
<bimberi> hi jijie
<nickrud> bimberi, the option isn't in the menu
<Trashcan> new question- ive got an X server running on display 0, and one on display 1
<wizzlefish> how does ubuntu update? Will I have to manually install Dapper, or will it be automatic?
<Trashcan> how do i kill both and start a fresh one on display 0?
<nickrud> Trashcan, log out of each
<Trashcan> well
<Trashcan> one is locked up
<Trashcan> :)
<eobanb_> i dont know whether we should mark the occasion of a significant number of ubuntu users not knowing about gnome-terminal as a milestone indicative of the progress of linux, or quite the reverse; users simply knowing less and less about the computers they rely on.
<bwlang> wizzlefish: not automatic... but you don't hav eto reinstall... just run apt-get dist-upgrade
<paradizelost> Trashcan: or you  can CTRL+ALT+F2, log in, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Trashcan> hm
<nickrud> Trashcan, log out of the one that isn't, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<wizzlefish> ok bwlang, and it won't destroy any of the software I installed or my personal files?
<Trashcan> that's what i did, it gave a warning about x server found on display 0 and started a new one on display 1, so i have two running :\
<Trashcan> i'll do that though. i think it's just that i forgot to log out of this one
<bwlang> wizzlefish: not unless something goes badly wrong.
<eobanb_> wizzlefish, it will update software you already have installed, and it won't touch personal files
<nickrud> Trashcan, then after logout, and in the F2 terminal, killall Xorg
<wizzlefish> thank you eobanb_ and bwlang - Dapper looks promising...
<jijie> hi tomb, hows ur day?
<eobanb_> wizzlefish, yes; i'm running it right now and must say, it's quite polished
<paradizelost> nickrud: i've had it not finish the restart if you do the /etc/init.d/gdm restart from a terminal  in X
<paradizelost> if you use screen to run it, then its  fine
<Trashcan> it said it found a server running on display 1
<Trashcan> then when i hit ok, it said unrecognized command: vt9
<nickrud> paradizelost, never saw that, but I can imagine it
<Trashcan> failed to start x server
<Trashcan> and theres still a locked up screen on console 7
<nickrud> Trashcan, clt-alt-f2, login, then sudo killall gdm (harsh, I know)
<Trashcan> lol ok
<Trashcan> :)
<Trashcan> any reason you use f2 instead of f1?
<ddonky> hmmm - ubunti didn't recornize my tv card. videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: No such dev
<paradizelost> Trashcan: force of habit
<Trashcan> lol ok
<nickrud> Trashcan, because it was mentioned by someone else :)
<paradizelost> F1-F6 should be the same
<eobanb_> ddonky, did you install gato
<paradizelost> !gatos
<ubotu> paradizelost: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eobanb_> gatos, i mean
<GTroy> eobanb: I've installed dosbox, how do you get to command prompt?>
<ddonky> eobanb - yes, with apt-get, you mean?
<eobanb_> yes
<ddonky> eobanb - do i have to run it or something?
<paradizelost> well all, time to call it a night.  bday party tomorrowl!!!!
<GTroy> h.bday paradizelost
<Trashcan> still same problem - after killall gdm it killed my current working session and left the other
<eobanb_> ubotu, gatos is a driver for ATI All-In-Wonder cards.  To install it, enable universe and sudo apt-get install gatos
<ubotu> eobanb_: okay
<eobanb_> !gatos
<ubotu> I guess gatos is a driver for ATI All-In-Wonder cards.  To install it, enable universe and sudo apt-get install gatos
<Trashcan> the one in question is just a grey/white/black screen with the little spinning "please wait" cursor
<paradizelost> Trashcan: killall -9 X
<GTroy> eobanb_: could you tell me how to get to dosbox prompt?
<Trashcan> right on
<Trashcan> bbl
<paradizelost> note the ^ capital X
<Trashcan> yea
<eobanb_> GTroy, what happens when you just run dosbox
<Trashcan> X: no process killed <-- lawl
<skwid_> where would be a good place to manual install applications ?
<skwid_> /usr/?
<GTroy> eobanb_ that's it, I don't know how to
<eobanb_> skwid_, probably /opt
<eobanb_> GTroy, type 'dosbox' ?
<GTroy> dosbox at command prompt command not found
<skwid_> eobanb: i thought that was for config
<eobanb_> GTroy, did you sudo apt-get install dosbox
<GTroy> I installed from source
<eobanb_> GTroy, why?
<GTroy> eh....
* GTroy pleads the fifht
<eobanb_> ...what?
<GTroy> pffth
<GTroy> I dunno, I usually install source first
<Trashcan> oh duh, Xorg
<eobanb_> GTroy, okay....
<Trashcan> if i disappear it worked :D
<eobanb_> GTroy, i suggest you just install it through apt
<GTroy> eobanb_ doing that now
<ddonky> eobanb - do I have to reboot to get all the gatos goodness?
<eobanb_> ddonky, you might have to
<ddonky> k
<scarn> how do i select my monitor?
<eobanb_> ddonky, i wouldnt think you would have to, but if it isnt working, then that's what i'd try doing
<skwid_> eobanb: isnt it ?
<eobanb_> skwid_, what?
<skwid_> eobanb: i thought that was for config (/opt)
<eobanb_> GTroy, can i ask you why you usually install programmes mostly from source?
<eobanb_> skwid_, /etc is for configuration files
<GTroy> eobanb_: mostly out of habit
<eobanb_> GTroy, that's completely unnecessary on just about all modern distros
<mzinz> I have KDE and had Gnome.  I deleted Gnome and now I can't use Eclipse.  What packages do I need to run eclipse?
<skwid_> eobanb: why would i put an app there than ?
<GTroy> eobanb_heh yeah
<eobanb_> skwid_, because LSB says /opt is for extra applications?
<skwid_> LSB ?
<eobanb_> linux standard base
<skwid_> oh, ok
<skwid_> url ?
<eobanb_> url for what?
<jmoncayo> if i login with ssh to my linux box from a windows machine, can i use the X forwarding??
<scarn> is there a way to choose the monitor you have?
<daryl> I just did a make install of wine source, and then tried to run winecfg, and got an error: Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<daryl> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<nickrud> mzinz, how did you delete gnome? (I know how to do kde, and now and then see requests for removing gnome)
<skwid_> eobanb: LSB
<jmoncayo> daryl, is that for my quest?
<daryl> jmoncayo: no... that was my question.
<mzinz> nickrud: i forget the command but there were like 3 different people who all had the same answer.
<daryl> Anyone know why my i'm getting a DISPLAY not set correctly?
<eobanb_> skwid_, uhm, well there's some info here
<eobanb_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_standard_base
<rixth> I have a general computing question (actually about power consumption).... If you have two identical computers, one has a 300W power supply, the other has a 500W supply,  they both draw the same watts?
<eobanb_> skwid_, and here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<daryl> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<eobanb_> rixth, they are capable of drawing whatever they are rated for
<eobanb_> rixth, no more hardware questions please, that's out of the scope of this channel
<nickrud> If I wanted to be thorough, it'd be libglib2.0-0 ; but some of the ubuntu tools depend on that. I was curious about a reasonable reomoval
<Chad> Alright, I went to the Terminal to run pppconfig, but it says "must be root to blah blah"
<eobanb_> Chad, so sudo pppconfig
<eobanb_> !tell Chat about sudo
<Chad> does my user have to be root, or do I have to be in the root folder
<eobanb_> Chad, read what ubotu sent you please..
<rixth> eobanb, well, actually- I have a software related question too. Do any/most motherboards have sensors that show total power drawn? (that can be pi9cked up by lmsensors, say)
<tritium> Chad: your user has to be in the admin group, and you have to use sudo
<Chad> @info sudo
<eobanb_> rixth, modern boards have sensors like that, i'm sure
<nickrud> rixth, those are 'rated' values; actual usage depends on how many drives, what kind of video card, what extra cards, usb, and
<Chad> !info sudo
<ubotu> sudo: (Provide limited super user privileges to specific users), section admin, is important. Version: 1.6.8p9-2ubuntu2.3 (breezy), Packaged size: 155 kB, Installed size: 376 kB
<Chad> I added my only user to the admins group
<bimberi> !tell Chad about sudo
<bimberi> (eobanb_ had "Chat")
<eobanb_> Chad, the first user you create on an ubuntu system is already in the sudoers file
<eobanb_> bimberi, ah, so i did :)
<Chad> k
<rixth> nickrud, Yeah, but both are identical. What I want to know is: the PSU may be RATED to draw 300 or 500w, but if the computer only needs 170w on average, both PSUs will only draw that amount from the wall, even thoguh they are rated higher?
<Chad> Alright
<bimberi> eobanb_: :)
<nickrud> etc. Identical machines, probably similar actual wattage
<intuos_pen> hello, i've been using evolution email client for some time now (ubuntu breezy) and configured all the addresses, accounts and contacts on it, but just today when I tried to launch evolution, it's starting again on "Setup Assistant" like it's just the first time it's being run. how do i recover my settings and email account?
<eobanb_> rixth, did i not already say that this channel is not for hardware questions?
<nickrud> rixth, exactly
<rixth> nickrud, thanks.
<Chad> and the reason I'm using pppconfig is cuz i can't user my modem
<Chad> I activate it, and it doesn't do anything.  How do I dial with it?
<rixth> Chad, is it a winmodem?
<nickrud> Chad, install minicom. It will allow you access to the actual at commands for your modem (assuming linux can see it)
<bimberi> jmoncayo: only if you have X running on windows - http://x.cygwin.com/ - using VNC or FreeNX might be easier
<Chad> I actually dont know
<nickrud> Chad, is it an onboard modem, or a pci modem?
<Chad> It's a Conexant SoftV90 Data Fax Modem
<eobanb_> jmoncayo and bimberi, you may want to check out http://xlivecd.indiana.edu/
<nickrud> !conexant
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<nickrud> Chad, you gotta pay money for connexant. Google connexant
<intuos_pen> evolution on breezy help. anyone?
<jmoncayo> eobanb_, is that possible?
<Chad> PCI I think
<eobanb_> jmoncayo, hm?
<nickrud> Chad, that is, pay for full access to the modem, you can run it at 14.4 with
<nickrud> a free driver
<eobanb_> nickrud, i'm not sure if that's true..
<mzinz> I deleted Gnome and now Eclipse won't work on KDE.  Which packages do I need??
<bimberi> eobanb_: looks good - thanks :)
<Chad> No, i've had this thing for years
<Trashcan> kernel panic :)
<Chad> It's run at 30-45kbps
<nickrud> Chad, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto?action=show&redirect=DialupHowto#head-0164869cfd1c39a2bdff939835094630ba26bdef
<Trashcan> while i remember let's address a bigger problem- anyone experience EXTREMELY long "mounting root filesystem" times?
<Trashcan> on the order of 3-4 minutes
<intuos_pen> anyone here know how to recover lost email settings and account on evolution that comes with breezy badger?
<bimberi> Trashcan: only when the fsck is forced (every 30 mounts iirc)
<nickrud> eobanb, I may be out of date, true
<skwid_> anyone here with an HP laptop ???
<Trashcan> its every time
<Trashcan> but yeah the fsck was forced kuz i kernel panicked :)
<eobanb_> intuos_pen, what happened between when it was working and when you lost the settings?
<Chad> Well I have a different modem too
<intuos_pen> eobanb_: it won't open on my settings and would start just on "setup assistant" as if i'm using it for the first time.
<GTroy> I like this! http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu
<daryl> Anyone have a moment to help me with a NVIDIA DISPLAY problem?
<eobanb_> intuos_pen, so one day it was working, and then it just randomly stopped working?
<intuos_pen> eobanb_: yes.
<daryl> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<intuos_pen> eobanb_: you know how to recover settings in evolution?
<skwid_> GTroy: look at the cities
<skwid_> that's interesting :)
<intuos_pen> ubotu: help with evolution please.
<nickrud> intuos_pen, what settings?
<eobanb_> intuos_pen, well i'm afraid you'll probably have to restore from a backup or re-create the settings yourself.
<Chad> K, I have an Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem
<GTroy> skwid_: yeah it's different
<intuos_pen> nickrud: evolution is starting on setup assistant again.
<eobanb_> Chad, you said you had a conexant
<intuos_pen> eobanb: that would be a last resort.
<GTroy> skwid_: it looks like stock prices
<nickrud> intuos_pen, the account info (what the setup assistant sets) is kept in ~/.gconf ; did you delete that by any chance?
<skwid_> :)
<skwid_> GTroy: similar ..
<intuos_pen> nickrud: nope.
<GTroy> skwid_ stock for open source
<eobanb_> intuos_pen, well unless you can think of something that might have triggered your situation, i dont know how the settings were lost and thus i dont know from where or how they could be recovered.  see what i'm saying?
<daryl> NVIDIA display problem, can anyone help?
<eobanb_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<GTroy> daryl: I can try
<Trashcan> lol
<GTroy> eobanb_++
<intuos_pen> nickrud: .gconf is still on my home directory.
<GTroy> !karma eobanb_
<ubotu> eobanb_ has neutral karma
<GTroy> !karma GTroy
<doubletwist> For anyone who's good with 'vi': Is it possible to tell vi to insert a character '#' at the beginning of the next 50 lines instead of manually inserting it 50 times?
<ubotu> gtroy has neutral karma
<GTroy> !karma gnomefreak
<ubotu> gnomefreak has neutral karma
<movpclr> anyone know where the gnome startup scripts are?  right now i can only boot into gnome-failsafe
<Chad> ALright
<GTroy> anyway, what's the issue daryl
<Chad> I found a driver that should fit my other modem
<intuos_pen> eobanb_: i believe that there is a file that evolution regularly checks to look at the settings and it fails to see it this time that's why it's starts on "Setup Assistant" again. I just don't know what particular file it is.
<nickrud> intuos_pen you can examine the raw evolution account settings by running gconf-editor, then navigating to apps/evolution/mail
<Chad> Once I download it, how do I go about installing it?
<intuos_pen> nickrud: that would be promising. i'll check it out
<Chad> I suck with the commands
<eobanb_> Chad, are you referring to the agere modem driver?
<Chad> yep
<intuos_pen> damn, gnome is emulating microsoft registry structure? yay.
<eobanb_> Chad, are you sure this driver is not already in the kernel
<Chad> If it is it doesn't see it
<nickrud> intuos_pen, not quite. It's just reminiscent.
<bimberi> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+fedora%2C+debian%2C+gentoo     :)
<Chad> Eobanb, I dont have the line hooked up to the other modem, the Agere one.
<bimberi> (thanks GTroy for pointing that out btw)
<cafuego_> bimberi: yeh, looks like it's goign up, just a wee bit ;-)
<GTroy> bimberi: the google trends?
<bimberi> GTroy: yep :)
<eobanb_> Chad, okay.  can you pastebin the output of scanmodem?
<GTroy> bimberi: glad someone enjoyed it
<Chad> I'm not on ubuntu right now....so I can't do it right now
<nickrud> GTroy, I looked at yours, and bimberi, that blue line is pretty :)
<eobanb_> Chad, well i can't help you then.  unless i know your modem chipset then i dont know what driver you need.
<Chad> can I look it up in windows?
<intuos_pen> nickrud: apps/evolution/mail on configuration editor exists and appears to have some values in it.
<eobanb_> Chad, perhaps, but i have no idea how to do that.
<GTroy> nickrud: it reminds me of progressive stock!
<SmokeW33d> can anyone tell me where the xorg conf file is?
<SmokeW33d> located
<GTroy> or rather instead of stock, progress of open source
<intuos_pen> nickrud: btw, .gconf has a directory permission of 077. is this correct?
<eobanb_> Chad, i suggest you read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<SmokeW33d> xorg.conf
<SmokeW33d> anyone
<SmokeW33d> i duno where it is
<eobanb_>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SmokeW33d> thanks
<SmokeW33d> lol
<SmokeW33d> took long enuff
<eobanb_> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<nickrud> intuos_pen, then for the future, I'm gonna recommend running dovecot imap server, and dropping your mail there. It divorces the mail store from the mail accounts, and will make your email life manageable for the forseeable future :)
<eobanb_> jeez, some people these days...
<intuos_pen> nickrud: this "dovecot imap server" would be okay to run on laptops?
<Chad> Can someone help me set up a dual boot?
<nickrud> intuos_pen, everywhere.
<Chad> Can I boot up ubuntu with windows?
<intuos_pen> nickrud: cool.
<eobanb_> Chad, can you rephrase your question
<Chad> I want to run Windows and Ubuntu at the SAME TIME, that way I dont have to switch back and forth...dual boot.
<eobanb_> what do you mean by 'boot up ubuntu with windows'
<nickrud> !info dovecot-imapd
<ubotu> dovecot-imapd: (secure IMAP server that supports mbox and maildir mailboxes), section mail, is optional. Version: 0.99.14-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 276 kB, Installed size: 552 kB
<eobanb_> Chad, that's not what dual-booting is, that's virtualisation
<Chad> k
<Chad> well can I do that
<intuos_pen> nickrud: i've been looking for this kind of application for so long and all i can think of is configuring a separate web/email server so that I can access it from there.
<eobanb_> Chad, sure, but not without a bit of work
<chowells2> Chad: qemu, vmware, or buy a second computer
<eobanb_> yeah.
<|Sivik|> god, it would be nice to have some bloody help on other chanels
<|Sivik|> channels
<eobanb_> |Sivik|, is there a specific question we can help you with?
<|Sivik|> what does "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!" mean
<eobanb_> |Sivik|, that means there is some problem with openGL rendering on your GPU
<|Sivik|> ok
<|Sivik|> how do i fix it?
<mareks> hello
<nickrud> intuos_pen, imap is the current champ. For example, if someone donated a xen server out on the net to you, you could keep your mail in an imap store there.
<eobanb_> |Sivik|, i assume you are trying to get openGL to work?
<|Sivik|> eobanb: yes
<intuos_pen> nickrud: that would be great.
<eobanb_> |Sivik|, well what graphics card do you have?
<Raven301> When using apt-get ... Can you change the place it downloads from? If so Where do you change it?
<mareks> looking for a good wireless 108g (preferrably) or 54g adapter, anyone know of a compatible one?
<|Sivik|> ati xpress 200m 128
<eobanb_> Raven301, yes, you can, but i wouldn't recommend changing the place so much as adding other places (called repositories)
<|Sivik|> mareks: for what, laptop or desktop?
<eobanb_> Raven301, if you'd like to manage repositories for apt, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list, but take care not to change the existing entries lest you break apt entirely
<mareks> |Sivik|, for ubuntu5.10
<mareks> desktop
<|Sivik|> mareks: yes, dapper
<eobanb_> '108g'?
<|Sivik|> mareks: yes, i'm already in ubunt+1 and no one in there can help me
<eobanb_> what is a 108g
<intuos_pen> nickrud: btw, how do i tell evolution to read my existing records in .gconf and stop running the "Setup Assistant" everytime it is launched?
<|Sivik|> 108 is really n not g
<Raven301> eobanb_:  ok thanks ... where would I get a list of repositories?
<|Sivik|> and i didn't think you could buy a 108 yet
<eobanb_> the n spec isnt out yet
<nickrud> now, if someone would come up with a rational single user ldap ...
<|Sivik|> eobanb: there is a pre-n
<eobanb_> Raven301, well what do you need to install?
<nickrud> intuos_pen, no clue. That's why I keep my mail in imap
<mareks> is there a list of compatible wireless adapters for ubuntu5.10?
<Raven301> eobanb_: Xchat
<intuos_pen> nickrud: yay.
<|Sivik|> mareks: probably, did you google it?
<eobanb_> Raven301, x-chat is already installed on ubuntu by default
<nickrud> intuos_pen, future, think future :)
<eobanb_> Raven301, x-chat is also already in the official ubuntu repositories
<intuos_pen> nickrud: i know.
<intuos_pen> nickrud: but what is future to me if i'm dead now?
<intuos_pen> nickrud: just kidding.
<Raven301> eobanb_: oh ... ok ... I'm using the k version and it has the gnome xchat only
<eobanb_> mareks, there's no comprehensive list that i know of, but almost any PCMCIA one should work these days
<Raven301> eobanb_: So Is there a list of repositories?
<|Sivik|> eobanb: are you going to help me
<nickrud> intuos_pen, it's tedious, but you can recover your mail out of evolution (been there, done that). Save the directory .evolution . Then install mc. Next, you need to go thru the tedium of pulling out each and every mbox file under that directory, and save them
<|Sivik|> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<chowells2> Is there a way to sign my name after making a comment in the ubuntu wiki? ( '~~~~' in MediaWiki)
<PPJJ> i CANNOT get ubuntu to work on this pc..omg.
<Raven301> thanks
<|Sivik|> PPJJ: what is the issue?
<PPJJ> anyone ever had it install completely, modules etc, then just sit at a grey underscore that doesnt flash after boot?
<nickrud> intuos_pen, I can't tell you the exact filenames, because I imported them into imap, and walked away.
<intuos_pen> nickrud: mc is midnight commander?
<PPJJ> it goes through the entire typical proces then sits at _
<nickrud> intuos_pen, yes
<intuos_pen> nickrud: i believ i can work comfortably with the commandline.
<ToHellWithGA> i'm having difficulty getting sound working properly on my M-Audio Delta 2496 card.  is anybody in here good at sound tricks?
<PPJJ> i can run in recovery mode, thats about it
<|Sivik|> PPJJ: is there some sort of issue?
<eobanb_> PPJJ, so it's a fresh install?
<ToHellWithGA> and hi.  i just installed today.  like ubuntu so far :)
<nickrud> intuos_pen, command line would be much faster
<eobanb_> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<ToHellWithGA> eobanb: thanks
<jmg> hey all
<|Sivik|> hi jmg
<eobanb_> welcome, jmg
<PPJJ> eobanb; extremely.. have reinstalled 5 times now using ext3, lvm, different res
<jmg> anyone know how to configure an HP printer under kubuntu?
<|Sivik|> eobanb: what shouli try?
<intuos_pen> damn, evolution is beginning to suck like thunderbird.
<GTroy> hey guys if I sudo apt-get installed a program and want to look at the files where would I go?
<eobanb_> |Sivik|, for what?
<|Sivik|> eobanb: the issues with my xgl stuff
<eobanb_> GTroy, what programme?
<GTroy> eggdrop
<|Sivik|> GTroy: locate eggdrop
<eobanb_> |Sivik|, the appropriate channel for that would be #ubuntu-xgl
<GTroy> I want to edit the config file
<|Sivik|> GTroy: and if that doesn't work, do a updatedb first
<eobanb_> GTroy, the config file is probably somewhere in /etc/
<|Sivik|> eobanb: i told you i'm already there and no one is alive
<|Sivik|> at least that can help me
<GTroy> cool thanks eobanb_
<intuos_pen> nickrud: so i can use any email client on this dovecot imap server?
<GTroy> you've helped a lot today
<eobanb_> |Sivik|, well try #ubuntu+1 or just be patient
<eggzeck> GTroy, that is kind of offtopic, but go to the eggdrop website.
<eobanb_> |Sivik|, this is neither the channel for xgl nor dapper in general, sorry
<|Sivik|> eobanb: i have been waiting like 4 hours to hear from someone
<eobanb_> |Sivik|, keep in mind that xgl is still a fairly experimental piece of software
<eggzeck> GTroy, http://www.eggheads.org/
<GTroy> right
<eggzeck> GTroy, that should get you started with the eggdrop bot
<PPJJ> eobanb; any ideas?
<nickrud> intuos_pen, yes. Once you have dovecot up and running (very simple) you can use ANY imap aware email client, in any order or combination. They all see the same mail.
<eggzeck> GTroy, it's better to compile and do everything manually
<eobanb_> PPJJ, what happens when you boot it normally and then when the underscore appears, hit ctrl-alt-F1 to switch to a virtual terminal
<PPJJ> ill try that
<eobanb_> PPJJ, it kind of just sounds like an xorg problem to me
<PPJJ> what if virt term works?
<intuos_pen> nickrud: and dovecot automatically download emails from any email server as soon as it arrives?
<Arc> can anyone help me recover my G4 mac?
<eobanb_> PPJJ, then you can go about fixing your xorg.conf
<eobanb_> Arc, what's the specific problem?
<PPJJ> gotcha
<Arc> the Ubuntu bootloader seems to have made it impossible to install OS 10.3 now
<PPJJ> im somehow managed to wipe out my Xp pro in the process of this, my 50th linux install
<PPJJ> i amaze myself daily
<intuos_pen> Arc: i didn't know about OS 10.3 but you must have a way to re-initialize the master boot record of your G4 mac.
<eobanb_> Arc, the idea is to partition first, install mac os x, and then ubuntu, which itself installs a bootloader to allow you to switch between the two operating systems
<eobanb_> intuos_pen, there is no master boot record on powerpc macs
<Arc> when i boot up holding down the "c" key, i get a grey screen with a grey apple on it, then after a second or two the optical mouse light goes out (usb power seems to go out) and there's a screen telling me in four languages to hold down the power key or press the reset button
<eobanb_> or intel macs for that matter
<nickrud> intuos_pen, imap is simply a way of storing mail. You can use procmail to fill the store, or you can create an evolution or kmail filter to put the mail in the store.
<eobanb_> Arc, that's a mac os x kernel panic
<tag> anyone know how to make nautilus use a socks proxy+
<tag> ?
<eobanb_> tag, you mean for network shares?
<Arc> eobanb_: when I press the "c" key from the ubuntu bootloader it goes further; i get a circular "loading" type animated icon below the apple logo, but then the screen flickers to an entirely grey screen
<tag> yea
<intuos_pen> nickrud: ah, another program to fetch the mails from the email servers.
<Arc> its been sitting on that grey screen for about 5 minutes now
<eobanb_> Arc, i assume you have a mac os x install disc in the drive?
<intuos_pen> nickrud: how about the built-in fetchmail?
<Arc> eobanb_: yes. 10.3
<tag> to connect to file servers and what not
<jijie> mwahh!....
<skwid_> hum
<eobanb_> Arc, it sounds like you might have a bad disc.  is it known to work on other computers, or have you tried a different install disc?
<Arc> I'd like to setup a quad-boot macosx, ubuntu, fedora, gentoo
<skwid_> my flash player doesnt have sound ????
<tag> I have a socks proxy into my work
<PPJJ> eobanb; nope, ctrl alt f1 did nothing
<daryl> I'm having Display problems with my NVIDIA card.  I've followed the instructions at !nvidia.  Could someone help me?
<PPJJ> i liws
<PPJJ> lied
<PPJJ> now it wants my login
<PPJJ> interesting
<eobanb_> PPJJ, it's just an xorg problem then.
<eobanb_> PPJJ, log in as your user as specified in the install process.
<tag> and I want to use it to connect to file sharing servers and what not
<ormandj> why is the live cd for EMT64/AMD64 named -amd64 if it supports both?
<PPJJ> yep
<eobanb_> ormandj, they're the same thing
<ToHellWithGA> eobanb: my concern with ALSA is labeling controls in the mixer.  the lables "multi 1" "multi 2" and such do not help when i'm trying to control volume levels
<Arc> eobanb_: the disk is fine.
<jijie> halu!....
<eobanb_> ormandj, and it's called EM64T, not EMT64
<PPJJ> go ubuntu, make me learn command line trial by fire
<ormandj> eobanb: then why named amd64, that was my question :)
<daryl> Anyone here, able to help me with my NVIDA display problems?
<ormandj> eobanb: sorry, mistype, i'm dyslexic
<Arc> is there a way to revert to the original mac bootloader? the one where you can hold down different keys at boot to get different drives to go?
<eobanb_> Arc, well i really dont know, but the fact that mac os x is kernel panicking makes it a mac os x problem i'm afraid, not an ubuntu one.
<nickrud> intuos_pen yes, you can use that and a mail server and procmail if you like.
<jijie> s anyboD here?....
<eobanb_> ormandj, because it's just shorter and easier to type/say?
<daryl> Anyone here, able to help me with my NVIDA display problems?
<eobanb_> Arc, yes, flash the NVRAM
<tag> I could always start nautilus with tsocks, but I think there is probably a less brute force way
<Arc> eobanb_: how do I do that
<eobanb_> Arc, just hold down cmd-opt-P-R on boot
<eobanb_> Arc, and do it twice in a row
<Arc> you mean control-option p r?
<eobanb_> Arc, no, command.
<tag> eobanb_: any ideaZ
<intuos_pen> nickrud: okay, that would be nice. i won't be bugging you with more questions. i'm planning to read dovecot's documentation sometime later. thanks for all the info's you've told me.
<Arc> what's the command key?
<tag> ideas even
<eobanb_> Arc, i take it you're not a long-time mac user....
<Arc> no i'm not.
<Arc> the apple key?
<PPJJ> eobanb; whats a good place to learn how to fix xorg?
<eobanb_> Arc, it's the key with an apple logo on it.  it also has a sort of flower-like symbol on it
<Arc> ok.
<jijie> hi!....
<intuos_pen> eobanb_: btw, does intel-macs have mbr's already?
<eobanb_> intuos_pen, no, intel macs use EFI, which does not use an MBR
<jijie> hi!....
<eobanb_> welcome, jijie
<nickrud> intuos_pen, I've been avoiding https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhyIMAP for a long time :)
<intuos_pen> nickrud: avoiding? why?
<nickrud> intuos_pen, it need editing
<lwizardl> any ubuntu guru's awake ?
<eobanb_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<jijie> thnks.... at last i hav sombody 2 chat on.
<daryl> Anyone here, able to help me with my NVIDA display problems?
* eobanb_ rolls eyes
<eobanb_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Arc> eobanb_: ok i did that, the volume at startup was noticably lower
<lwizardl> eobanb_ thats funny
<Arc> but i still got the ubuntu bootloader
<daryl> eobanb_: what you mean?
<nickrud> intuos_pen, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Dovecot is way to complex for most users
<skwid_> wow sweet
<eobanb_> daryl, just ask your question, don't ask to ask
<daryl> eobanb_: i did repeatedly, but didn't want to spam the room w/the long explanation.  so I was waiting for someone to respond
<intuos_pen> ubotu: it's between me and nickrud, so there's no need to worry, the borg doesn't understand humans much.
<ubotu> intuos_pen: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<intuos_pen> ubotu: see.
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intuos_pen
<eobanb_> !tell daryl about nvidia
<nickrud> !tell intuos_pen about ubotu
<daryl> eobanb_: I followed the instructions at that nvidia site.  and i still have this problem.
<eobanb_> intuos_pen, ubotu isn't a real person
<PPJJ> eobanb; would info about xorg be on wiki.ubun?
<tag> how can I make nautilus use a socks proxy to connect to a file share?
<Arc> does anyone know how to remove the ubuntu bootloader from a system?
<eobanb_> daryl, well instead of us all having to scroll up and find where you explained the issue an hour ago, can you just explain it again?
<eobanb_> Arc, i already explained how
<daryl> eobanb_: i'm trying to type it
<Arc> eobanb_: and I told you, that did'nt work.
<intuos_pen> eobanb_: i know :) didn't you see i called him a borg? anyway, it's against the rules to play with the bot. i'm stopping now.
<eobanb_> cmd-opt-P-R, Arc
<eobanb_> Arc, are you positive you're pressing all four of those keys?
<Arc> I did. and it immediatly rebooted with the volume noticably reduced.  and i kept holding it down, and it rebooted again, then i let up.
<daryl> eobanb_: the problem is when I run winecfg.  I get a message that the apllication tries to start a window, but no driver could be loaded.  Make sure ythat your x server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<Arc> yes.
<eobanb_> daryl, well that's hardly an issue with nvidia, that's a problem with wine
<lwizardl> can someone help me with figuring how I can have this. I'm wanting to have 2 pcs running in a retail store type setup (inventory management, print sales receipts, etc)  1 the main backend server running everything. and 1 front end terminal pulling the information from the backend server and updating as needed
<daryl> eobanb_ that explains why reinstalling my nvidia drivers 50 different ways didn't resolve the problem
<cafuego_> did you 'su' at all?
<daryl> eobanb_ whats the problem?
<eobanb_> daryl, i'm not sure...i'd probably ask in #wine
<daryl> eobanb_: ok, i'l go try there
<bjron> hmm, so I have an iso image which I'd like to use as a source for my dapper upgrade, mounted the image and added it to my sources list, but when i run 'update-manager -d' and get ready to upgrade, the ugrade manager disables the iso file source; does anyone know how to use this image as a source (so I don't have to redownload those packages on the CD)?
<eobanb_> bjron, sure, just do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade instead of running the update manager
<Arc> does anyone know how to remove the ubuntu bootloader from a system?
<PPJJ> eobanb; when i try to edit xorg.conf i get GTK-warning cannot open display.. hm
<PPJJ> i wonder if its because i have a PCI video card plugged in with my 7900gt
<eobanb_> PPJJ, obviously you can't use a graphical editor like gedit when you're not running X
<PPJJ> oh
<Arc> I know this system was booting these CDs just two days ago, now it's not.  this is a serious problem if ubuntu is preventing the macosx install CDs from working and there's no way to recover
<bjron> eobanb, ah, good thought.  I'm  a bit concerned that running 'dist-upgrade' isn't the only thing the upgrade manager does tho
<eobanb_> PPJJ, use nano or vi
<PPJJ> vi then?
<PPJJ> k
<PPJJ> i didnt realize gedit was graphical
<eobanb_> PPJJ, and remember use sudo when editing it
<PPJJ> ok all i see are blue tildes
<intuos_pen> this is a very trivial question and I don't intend to revive religious wars, which is lighter, robust and much more stable on laptops, gnome on ubuntu or kde on kubuntu?
<eobanb_> bjron, it is, in fact, all that the upgrade manager basically does.
<eobanb_> intuos_pen, purely subjective
<nickrud> bjron, can't you simply write that iso to a cd; loading that cd should ask you to upgrade to dapper
<bjron> eobanb, cool, thanks :)
<eobanb_> intuos_pen, if you're looking for a 'lighter' desktop environment, might i recommend trying xubuntu instead
<szming> Hello
<eobanb_> welcome, szming
<hegemon> must have printing capability.
<szming> Tnank
<PPJJ> eobanb; it appears completel blank minus blue tildes going down the side
<bjron> nickrud, I could, but kinda a waste of a CD
<bjron> unless I have my rewritable one around here somewhere . . .
<eobanb_> PPJJ, it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eobanb_> PPJJ, is that what file you're editing?
<PPJJ> yeah i know
<PPJJ> yessir
<nickrud> bjron, I'm not sure if you can use a loop mounted iso to upgrade from; you might want to ask on #ubuntu+1
<eobanb_> PPJJ, i'm going to have to ask you to double check
<Zane42> I just got Ubuntu installed but I have a couple of questions.
<intuos_pen> eobanb_: xubuntu is indeed light, but i wonder if it's good for laptop (like can i expect it to automatically launch gthumb and import photos from my digital camera like gnome on ubuntu does?).
<eobanb_> Zane42, go ahead and just ask
<ToHellWithGA> eobanb: the info from !sound has my sound running now, but the mixer is cryptic
<PPJJ> actually i didnt do capitalized X
<Zane42> 1.  I can't seem to watch videos.
<ToHellWithGA> is there any way to re-label the mixer controls?
<bjron> nickrud, mb I'll just give it a shot and see :)
<PPJJ> ill trythat
<eobanb_> PPJJ, on ext3, capitalisation matters.
<eobanb_> !tell Zane42 about restricted
<Zane42> I assume I need to get a codec
<eobanb_> read what ubotu just sent you, Zane42
<PPJJ> how the heck do get out of vi
<PPJJ> nm
<eobanb_> PPJJ, :q! to quit without saving, ZZ to quit with saving
<PPJJ> or alt f4 ;p
<Chad> Gah, so hard to setup a modem in linux >_>
<intuos_pen> PPJJ: press esc several times and type q! on the ":" prompt.
<eobanb_> PPJJ, if you dont know how to use vi then use nano
<ToHellWithGA> is !sound the only info on sound setup available here?
<eobanb_> ToHellWithGA, i dont know of a way to re-label the mixer controls without recompiling that part of gnome, sorry
<lwizardl> can ubuntu be used in that way ?
<PPJJ> alright, found the xorg.conf
<eobanb_> lwizardl, in what way
<ToHellWithGA> ok thanks eobanb
<lwizardl> can someone help me with figuring how I can have this. I'm wanting to have 2 pcs running in a retail store type setup (inventory management, print sales receipts, etc)  1 the main backend server running everything. and 1 front end terminal pulling the information from the backend server and updating as needed
<ToHellWithGA> i'll keep fishing
<eobanb_> lwizardl, okay....
<Zane42> Ok thanks...
<naut> ok, I've installed ubuntu breezy from cd, done apt-get install gcc and gdb, and I still don't have basic c libraries like stdio.h or stdlib.h.  IS there one target that will get all this sort of stuff on for me?
<eobanb_> naut, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Zane42> 2.  I have a geoforce card with 2 video outputs...  Only one is currently working.
<naut> cheers
<Zane42> Any ideas?
<PPJJ> boom
<PPJJ> eobanb; it's xorg's device is my pci card, i guess that is it
<naut> eobanb_, that;s why irc is better than google :)
<PPJJ> as opposed to my 7900gt
<PPJJ> which the monitors on
<eobanb_> PPJJ, you might just want to try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg instead of manually editing your xorg.conf
<PPJJ> k
<eobanb_> PPJJ, well i dont know your exact setup
<daveCB> how do i get ubuntu connect to a windows PC ?
<eobanb_> PPJJ, if you have two cards then ubuntu is perhaps trying to use the other card
<daveCB> URGENT!!!
<eobanb_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<PPJJ> eo; yep looks like that, its using my first nic also
<intuos_pen> lwizardl: LAMP comes to mind.
<eobanb_> now, daveCB, can you re-phrase your question?
<lwizardl> lamp ?
<daveCB> eobanb,  i wan to use a windows cpu connected to a ubuntu cpu
<PPJJ> in what way
<core__> he wants to connect two computers one with ubuntu the opther one with windows xp
<eobanb_> daveCB, 'connected' in what way? do you want to set up a network share?
<daveCB> yeah
<intuos_pen> lwizardl: Linux, Apache, MySQL, (php, perl, python).
<eobanb_> daveCB, then that's what you should have said.  dont worry, that's easy to do, with samba.
<eobanb_> daveCB, are the two computers already on the same network?
<intuos_pen> lwizardl: in our case, it could be UAMP.
<PPJJ> samba a pcanywhere clone?
<intuos_pen> PPJJ: no.
<eobanb_> PPJJ, no.
<daveCB> yeap
<Arc> can someone please help me recover my original Mac bootloader?  ubuntu has broken my G4
<lwizardl> intuos_pen, ok so basically all i need to do is set it up like a webserver and then use like http://localhost/ on the front end ?
<intuos_pen> Arc: can you call apple support?
<mediated> Hello.  I'm using firestarter.  I'm trying to share my ath0 over my eth0.  It says my eth0 device is "not ready".  How do i make my device ready?
<core__> according to the ubuntu the topic related to davecb's problem is a mess
<intuos_pen> lwizardl: that's one of the option.
<Arc> intuos_pen: why should it be apple's problem, ubuntu is what broke it
<lwizardl> intuos_pen, is there a better way ?
<PPJJ> pebcak.
<eobanb_> daveCB, if you enable CIFS on your windows machine, you should be able to simply connect to it in ubuntu by going to Network in nautilus and then choosing Windows network
<PPJJ> i wiped out my xp installed ubuntu, im not blaming ubuntu.
<Arc> PPJJ: you would care if you couldn't install another OS afterward
<Arc> ie, if ubuntu trashed your bios.
<eobanb_> no flamewars, please.
<PPJJ> i dont have an OS right now :)
<intuos_pen> Arc: but you're trying to install Apple's OS. If you're trying to install ubuntu people here could help you. but if you're asking us to help you install MACOS, you've got to pay for support.
<PPJJ> i have multiple computers.
<ormandj> did they get that automatic codec/etc installer working on dapper yet out of curiosity?
<eobanb_> Arc, does yaboot show an option to boot from a disc?
<Arc> eobanb_: yes, and hitting "c" only works for a few seconds before it dies.
<eobanb_> ormandj, it has nothing to do with technical problems, just legal ones.
<core__> How do you enable CIFS
<mediated> Hello.  I'm using firestarter.  I'm trying to share my ath0 over my eth0.  It says my eth0 device is "not ready".  How do i make my device ready?
<intuos_pen> Arc: and btw, a change in your hardisks data doesn't make your computer broken.
<lwizardl> only time i had issues after install ubuntu was when i forgot i edited the bios settings and changed the boot order to hd then cd
<daveCB> eobanb,  sorry but im kind of noob...how do i enable cifs on windows?
<endeavormac> how can i view and/or modify the dns servers my linux box is using from a terminal?
<Arc> intuos_pen: on the mac, apparently, the bootloader isnt all it the hard disk.
<eobanb_> daveCB, does this look like a windows support channel to you? cifs is just windows file sharing, aka SMB.
<PPJJ> nv=nvidia in xorg drivers right?
<eobanb_> PPJJ, the open source ones, yes.
<daveCB> ohhhh
<daveCB> i see
<Arc> i have no problem with linux installing something to the flash bootrom for a bootloader, the problem comes in when i can't undo it.
<det> Is it possible to setup a lvm2 on (Linux software) Raid 5 using the ubuntu installer?
<skwid_> how can i install profont ???
<intuos_pen> Arc: i'm quite sure that your Mac or your OSX installer has a way to initialize your hardisk so you can install OSX on it. you just don't know how to do it. but thats not ubuntu's fault.
<eobanb_> intuos_pen, we've already covered this.
<Arc> intuos_pen: it can't if I can't get into the installer.
<eobanb_> intuos_pen, it seems his mac os x disc is panicking when it boots, and resetting the NVRAM also seems to default to yaboot
<det> skwid_, I suspect that using multiple question marks makes people more unwilling to spend their time to help you.
<mediated> Hello again everyone....  I'm using firestarter.  I'm trying to share my ath0 over my eth0.  It says my eth0 device is "not ready".  How do i make my device ready?
<Arc> I'm about 5 minutes away from launching an advisory on the ithaca free software association website warning Mac users from using the PPC ubuntu discs we've been handing out for months
<skwid_> det: hum.. that's just the way i type, not really an incentive to anything
<eobanb_> Arc, please, i'm still researching your issue
<Arc> I've worked with Gentoo on macosx for years, I've never had this problem.
<intuos_pen> Arc: and you're just 5 minutes away from making yourself look like an idiot who should not be allowed anywhere near a computer.
<jmg> guys when i go to add a printer into cups it prompts me for a username and password, but my password doesnt work.
<jmg> any ideas?
<eobanb_> Arc, you didnt even know what the command key was before i told you..
<cfedde> jmg: roots
<jmg> cfedde: huh?
<nickrud> !cupsweb
<ubotu> To enable the administration functions of the cups web interface - "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart"
<mediated> Can anyone help me out for just a minute?
<Arc> eobanb_: the "command" key isn't called such under linux
<nickrud> jmg, that ubuntu thing above was for you
<eobanb_> Arc, it's not called anything on linux because it's not used by linux.  it is therefore called the command key
<Arc> im installing this system so I have a PPC testbed linux/macosx workstation and for packaging free software for those distros
<cfedde> jmg: if you are doing it from the command line then you'll need to use sudo.  If doing it from the gui it'll prompt you.
<eobanb_> Arc, can you still boot into ubuntu?
<Arc> eobanb_: I believe so.
<eobanb_> Arc, well do find that out, because that could be helpful
<mediated> Goddamn it.  Everybody would rather argue than help,,,  This is why people don't switch...
<mediated> Linux is hard sometimes...
<eobanb_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<nickrud> the hardest part of helping is figuring out where the person you are helping is at
<brettzilla> hello
<intuos_pen> mediated: anyone would argue if you're blaming a thing you don't understand.
<eobanb_> Arc, if you have a firewire drive around (or if you have another mac around) you might try booting from that
<mediated> well I'm just a little bitter reading about this macosx argument.
<eobanb_> Arc, you might also try booting from ubuntu install media and seeing if you can re-partition that way
<brettzilla> i have a question. I recently bought a widescreen monitor, and now, i cannot set my resolution to the native widescreen reso...
<mediated> Yeah I'm new, that's why I came here, for help.
<jmg> Thanks ubotu, that hosed cups
<mediated> I don't pretend to know.
<Arc> eobanb_: how would repartitioning help me? i cant get the os 10.3 CDs to boot anymore
<metatag> mediated: is your eth0 connected?
<eobanb_> Arc, re-partitioning should remove yaboot
<mediated> yup
<Arc> o.O
<Arc> how would repartitioning cause the bootloader on the flash to not work
<Arc> ok ubuntu is up
<eobanb_> Arc, you have to understand that yaboot isn't in some BIOS somewhere, it has its own miniature partition on the hard drive
<nickrud> brettzilla, have you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg yet? (that should set up your monitor correctly, unless it's really offbeat)
<brettzilla> is there a way to redetect my monitor? xorg.conf still shows my old monitor......
<brettzilla> not yet
<brettzilla> thanks for the suggestion
<brettzilla> :)
<eobanb_> brettzilla, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brettzilla> should i just breeze through this, and have it auto detect everything?
<eobanb_> brettzilla, i'd look at the settings carefully.
<wizard1> intuos_pen, whats the best way for my use of a retail setup
<brettzilla> okay. thanks
<eobanb_> brettzilla, especially if you want a certain resolution
<core__> if anyone can help me or daveCB  i would be much gratefull because its like 6 am and im starting to feel a little annoyed with everything cuz im stuffed in my cpu all night trying to figure out how to share internet connection based on ubunto for windows xp.a link with a simple explanation but reliable would suit very well
<gabo> hello
* nickrud skates away from networking, thank you :)
<eobanb_> core__, you have two computers, and are trying to share an internet connection between both?
<pppjjjj> ok that didnt work, going to install again with just the pcie card in
<core__> yes
<skwid_> can anyone help me install a .pcf font ?
<eobanb_> core__, do you have two network cards on either of the computers?
<core__> yes
<metatag> mediated: is your eth0 configured properly?
<Arc> i did a mac-fdisk -l
<daveCB> 6 am = coffe time
<Arc> it shows me hda and hdc
<daveCB> brb
<Arc> hda has 10 partitions including a 646meg HFS partition?
<Arc> and linux appears installed on hdc
<mediated> metatag:  Yes.  I have a hub with my mac connected, and I share my mac's wifi over ethernet all the time to this computer.
<eobanb_> core__, try this
<eobanb_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<gabo> does anyone know a program similar to deep freeze for Ubuntu?
<core__> will do eobanb ,thanks
<bjron> gabo: what's deep freeze do?
<eobanb_> gabo, i dont know what deep freeze is
<gabo> ok
<gabo> it restores the changes in your hard drives
<gabo> any time you restart your OS
<eobanb_> to an earlier period in time?
<gabo> yes
<Flannel> ah, so, you make an image, and then boot to that image
<gabo> it Freezes de partition
<gabo> no
<eobanb_> gabo, well, there's the liveCD :)
<gabo> it does it automatically
<gabo> hahaha
<gabo> no
<gabo> because you can disable it
<gabo> make changes
<Flannel> gabo: right, but thats what the gist of it is.
<gabo> and freeze it again
<bjron> gabo, this is so you can muck around, and then when you break stuff, easily go back to where it worked?
<gabo> exactly
<Flannel> gabo: I cant help feeling that it isn't required for linux.
<eobanb_> gabo, yeah, i dont know of anything like that, but i'm sure there's something like that out there, so i'd keep looking
<gabo> isnt it?
<eobanb_> gabo, why would it be
<gabo> it is my first day with ubuntu
<core__> eobanb,  i tryed that already but it seems not work,windows xp tells me that they are connected but they dont share any internet connection...at least when i try to open a wwebpage doesnt show any activity
<bjron> seems like it could be mighty useful for tweaking
<nanotube_> gabo, that's why there is root privilege separation - you cant really do anything to your system files until you enter root password. that's equivalent to "unlocking, making changes, then locking again" :)
<Flannel> gabo: well, regular users cant edit system files
<gabo> ah
<gabo> well
<fyrestrtr> bjron: with a journaling file system, you can just replay the journal, or with a volume manager, you can take snapshots.
<Flannel> but, if you wanted to screw around with important files, back them up to a tar gz and then you can extract them later if need be
<mediated> metatag: are you recieving my /msg's?
<eobanb_> core__, can you ping the ubuntu box from the windows box?
<gabo> and what if i change someting as root and i want to fix it
<drumline_> I prefer the old style priv sepparation...
<metatag> nope
<bjron> fyrestrtr, that's probably what he's looking for then :)
<gabo> and of course, as i am a newbie i wouldnt have any idea how to solve it
<drumline_> thankfully, it's possible to override the sudo stuff..
<eobanb_> mediated, i believe you need to register your nick to send private messages on freenode right now
<nanotube_> gabo: well, then you can be screwed pretty badly. :)
<mediated> oh
<mediated> "My interface eth0 is active"
<Flannel> gabo: thats why I said to backup your essentials, and then you can just extract them later if need be
<gabo> yes it seems the solution
<gabo> but...
<gabo> what do you mean with "essentials"
<nanotube_> hmm, that deep freeze program seems like it would have its uses, though... i wonder if there is something like that. :)
<eobanb_> gabo, just about the only things you can screw up that truly require a re-install (or at least a rescue disc) are the sudoers file and grub
<Flannel> heh, everything that isn't /home  maybe /var as well.
<fyrestrtr> eobanb_: not really ;)
* nickrud thinks of /usr/share and /etc, and /var, and shudders
<metatag> mediated: did you enable dhcp ?
<mediated> eobanb_:  I didn't notice those messages for quite a while...
<eobanb_> sure, fyrestrtr.  everything else can basically be fixed from the recovery console
<mediated> yup
<hegemon> can I have multiple clocks set at different time zones?
<nanotube_> eobanb, sudoers is easy to fix up - just boot into singleuser mode, and edit it to your heart's content. grub can be more of a pain - would require booting from a livecd. but either way, no requirement to reinstall.
<fyrestrtr> hegemon: no, the system clock can only be set to one timezone.
<eobanb_> hegemon, multiple clocks...?
<gabo> ok thank you
<hegemon> darn it
<jmg> wow
<metatag> mediated: why don't you try static ip addresses?
<jmg> awesome
<jmg> sane worked
<fyrestrtr> hegemon: you can find an applet for gnome that can show you different time zones.
<eobanb_> good to hear it, jmg
<Arc> grr its too late to be still working on this
<hegemon> yeah
<nanotube_> hegemon, there might be some program somewhere that can display the time in different cities around the globe, or something. is that what you are looking for?
<Arc> eobanb_: thanks for trying to help
<Flannel> hegemon: sure.  in fact, I think theres a 'world clock' package or something
<hegemon> thats what mean
<eobanb_> good luck, Arc
<hegemon> great!
<firebird318> Could someone help me with a APT Preferences file. I was here in the channel last night and had help for how to create one and what to put in it, etc., but that did not solve my problem of when trying to install certain packages, it saying one version is required, but another (older) version will be installed. I think the problem has to do with the line Pin: release a=sarge-backports. I...
<firebird318> ...don't think I have that repo, but I don't know that thats the problem.
<metatag> mediated: if you have 2 computers you probably don't need dhcp
<mediated> I'll try it
<eobanb_> firebird318, what were you trying to install
<nickrud> firebird318, sare-backports?
<mediated> Same error message
<nickrud> sarge?
<metatag> mediated : http://www.redhat.com/archives/rhl-list/2005-March/msg02004.html
<eobanb_> nickrud, i get the feeling firebird318 was messing with debian's repositories
<eobanb_> which is a baaad idea
<mediated> Adding Firestarter startup hook to /etc/dhclient-exit-hooks
<mediated> Internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<nickrud> very,
<eobanb_> firebird318, can you give us more background please
<firebird318> eobanb: I get that, for example when trying to install mythtv. I got the sarge-backports from the person that tried to help me last night. I just used what he had, and I didn't think to ask if I had to change that to suit my repo list.
<nickrud> !mythtv
<ubotu> methinks mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<eobanb_> firebird318, adding repositories for mythtv is totally unnecessary
<hegemon> gworldclock
<eobanb_> firebird318, just install myth from ubuntu's own repositories
<firebird318> eobanb: I am only trying to install mythtv from Synaptic, I am not adding repos for anything.
<hegemon> gnome stock ticker is slow
<eobanb_> firebird318, okay, so apt-get install mythtv....and then what?
<ericmoritz\0> hi, I just upgraded to dapper.  I'm playing with the network-manager app.  Is the NetworkManager daemon supposed to start at boot or something?
<ubuntu> hello
<eobanb_> ericmoritz\0, ask in #ubuntu+1
<eobanb_> welcome, ubuntu
<nanotube_> ericmoritz\0, it does on breezy
<ubuntu> how to play divx in ubuntu?
<nanotube_> !divx
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<eobanb_> !tell ubuntu about restricted
<ericmoritz\0> eobanb_: thanks, didn't know about that channel
<metatag> mediated: bastille is quite good also.. why don't you give it a shot?
<ubuntu> i tried totern movie player, it doesnt work
<daveCB> how do i install lircd on ubuntu
<daveCB> ?
<firebird318> eobanb: I find the package in Synaptic and then mark it for installation and then it gives me messages saying that it depends on a certain package and version, but it will install the same package but with an older version than what is required.
<eobanb_> ubuntu, please read the link ubotu sent you
<eobanb_> !info lircd
<nickrud> ubuntu, that restricted page explains much
<eobanb_> daveCB, slowly and painfully?
<daveCB> na
<eobanb_> :)
<daveCB> fast and dirty
<dick-richardson_> where are the default breezy wallpapers stored?
<skon> if i kill BitTorrent and then restart, will it take off where it left off with the partially downloaded file?
<mediated> metatag: thanks for the link.  I'm going to read up on some of the details.  I appreciate the help everyone.
<Flannel> skon: sort of.  For all intents and purposes, yes.
<eobanb_> oh, it's called lirc
<eobanb_> daveCB, just sudo apt-get install lirc
<daveCB> ahhhh
<daveCB> tks
<lampshade> is there a way to always have my location bar visible in Nautulus
<eobanb_> er, daveCB, enable universe first.
<skon> Flannel: so it won't start all over again eg record over the top
<nickrud> dick-richardson_, /usr/share/backgrounds
<eobanb_> !tell daveCB about universe
<daveCB> how?
<daveCB> =x
<Flannel> skon: nope.  thats how bittorrent works.  Actually right nwo youre downloading it in pieces anyway.
<nanotube_> skon, yea, it will basically resume where it left off. it will not start all over again from the beginning. that's the whole point of bittorrent, after all.
<dick-richardson_> nickrud: thank you!
<skon> Flannel: okay thanks
<hegaggle> what time do the markets open?
<metatag> mediated: no problem
<nickrud> dick-richardson_, um, maybe not. I've got old stuff there
<Flannel> skon: the part that doen't REALLY pick up 'right where' you left off, is that if youre halfway through a piece, then it won't pick up with that piece.
<eobanb_> hegaggle, what?
<nanotube_> hegaggle, which markets?
<hegaggle> im dumb, the stock markets
<nanotube_> hegaggle, if you are talking about the us stock market, its 9 am est, afaik.
<dick-richardson_> nickrud: that's where mine are :)
<firebird318> dick-richardson_: Hi,  I believe you were the one who helped me last night with making a preferences file. I used your line of Pin: release a=sarge-backports but didn't think to ask if I had to change that line to suit my repository list. My problem is not solved, do you have any suggestions on what I should put instead of sarge-backports.
<eobanb_> hegaggle, what does this have to do with ubuntu
<skon> oh
<Flannel> eobanb_: he was playing with the stock tickers
<hegaggle> my bad i forgot to change channels
<hegaggle> sorry
<Guest> ok, apparently breezy badger has no interest in running on my new pc
<passbe> does anyone know how to let a proftpd user to delete files and directories ?
<eobanb_> pppjjj, if you have a particular question, we can help you
<dick-richardson_> firebird318: you'll need to put teh repository that has the newer version of whatever software you're trying to install
* nickrud forgot he installed all the risque backgrounds
<pppjjj> eobanb; im the guy witht he xorg problems
<eobanb_> pppjjj == PPJJ?
<pppjjj> yeah i have to use my work laptop, so no irc
<pppjjj> using a java client
<hegaggle> I cant wait for the Upcoming release.
<skon> i started BitTorrent remotely with Nxclient. Now i am back home and can't find the dialogue window although it is still running
<nanotube_> passbe, well, there is a config file for proftpd somewhere, where you can set the permissions
<Flannel> lampshade: there is a way.  I dont know it though (dont use gnome).  Poke around.  Its in there somewhere.
<firebird318> dick-richardson: How do I find out which repo has the newer version. Synaptic doesn't tell me.
<Flannel> skon: you need screen!
<nanotube_> passbe, /etc/proftpd.conf most likely
<skon> yeah that is what i used
<passbe> nanotube_: yas im in that file, except everytime i make DELE set to allow it never works
<Flannel> oh, so... reattach to it.
<pppjjj> eobanb; i removed the extra vga card ubuntu was using in xorg.. set everything to my nvidia.. not working. reinstaled ubuntu with only the nvidia
<made> I'm sorry I have to come here and ask stupid questions but I'm so frustrated with how hard it is to install crossover office
<lampshade> Flannel, I'd like to think that, but for the life of me I can't find it.  I can get it temporarily with ctrl+L  but I checked through prefs and didn't see anything unless I have to edit a conf file to do it?
<skon> i did but still no dialog window
<pppjjj> same deal.. it shows the login screen a few times, lets me login, soon as i do that it tells me the xorg is not setup correctly and wants me to set it up
<drumline_> made: what's hard about it?  I haven't ever tried it.
<nickrud> firebird318, apt-cache policy shows you what repo has what package version
<made> I have the file in my home dir "su install-crossover-standard-demo-5.0.1.sh"
<drumline_> made: sudo, not su
<skon> i will kill and restart > thanks though
<eobanb_> made, crossover office is a commercial product that comes with tech support, so i'd consult them, not us
<lampshade> pppjjj, when it errors out like that, do you have the chance to see the full output?  A lot of time the clue is there.  Any option to view the full xorg output?
<drumline_> made: "sudo ./install-crossover-....
<firebird318> nickrud: ok, so then I go by that and then put that repo in the Preferences list.
<pppjjj> yeah it lets me view all that ill look again, nothing looked obviously bad
<nickrud> firebird318, pinning?
<lampshade> pppjjj,  well what line did it say it had an error on or what was the error
<eobanb_> pppjjj, look for lines that say EE
<lampshade> line number won't help me lol when I think of it
<hegaggle> on this stock ticker when adding symbols is the ^ required  ?
<pppjjj> EE..gotcha
<made> command not found
<pppjjj> booting now
<eobanb_> made, you have to type the whole name of the shell script
<pppjjj> it flicks the login screen a few times
<nanotube_> passbe, well, i do not run proftpd myself, but if you install the proftpd-doc package, it should install some documentation for proftpd, and then you should look around and it will tell you how to properly enable the stuff you want.
<lampshade> made, make sure to chmod a+x thefile.sh here too so that it is executable
<firebird318> nickrud: what is pinning?
<hegaggle> nevermind
<made> <-- newb
<pppjjj> so are half of us :)
<lampshade> that's cool I was too 6 months ago and am still noob
<pppjjj> well, at least you and i
<nickrud> firebird318, that's the general idea, but pinning by exact version is better (pinning is what a preferences file is for, see man apt_preferences for the gritty details)
<lampshade> I'm in here everyday almost whining.
<made> hehe
<eobanb_> made, sudo sh ~/install-crossover-standard-demo-5.0.1.sh
<pppjjj> lampshade; well, if it worked perfectly we'd always be noobs
<pppjjj> its good that we have to fix it
<firebird318> nickrud: Ok.
<firebird318> I will try that and see if it solves my problem. Thanks everyone.
<nseltzer> Hey all
<eobanb_> welcome, nseltzer
<made> '$HOME' must exist and belong to you in order for the installation to proceed. You may need to log in as root or use su rather than sudo.
<nseltzer> i need someone to help me...
<nseltzer> i need like somone to den00b me
<made> I thought I was logged into root
<pppjjj> eobanb; in report 1 all i see is a few "no symbols found" and fatal server error : no screens found
<eobanb_> made, just do sudo -i, and then sh ./whatever.sh
<lampshade> made, ahh  interesting.  no, you were using sudo, which is kinda like being root just for that command
<drumline_> nseltzer: with what?
<nanotube_> pppjjj, have you tried changing 'Device "nvidia"' to 'Device "vesa"' in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, to see if that will make the your xorg work?
<nickrud> firebird318, if you search that manpage for 'version 5.8' there's a stanza you can probably adapt pretty easily
<nseltzer> drumline_, installing stuff... running apps.... everything
<firebird318> nickrud: Ok, I will check that manpage out. Thank You
<pppjjj> this 2nd report is a bunch of memory hoopla
<pppjjj> nanotube_; er, no, i guess ill try taht
<lampshade> nseltzer, installing stuff mainly comes from the add package program.  Packages are downloaded from repos around the world and installed at your will.  this is how you will mainly install programs.  (I'm assuming you are really new and these were things I didn't know when I started)
<nanotube_> pppjjj, the "vesa" device is like the failsafe lowest-common-denominator video device. it doesnt have 3d accel or anything, but it has the highest chance of actually working. :)
<pppjjj> whats the xserv reconfigu command? sudo reconfigure xserv-xorg ?
<made> no such file or directory
<AlmtyBob> goddamnit, I just died from lack of food in angband 8(
<nickrud> firebird318, I don't like pointing people at man pages, but what you're doing requires it :)
* nickrud always got eaten by rats
<Misnix> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg pppjjj
<pppjjj> DANKE
<pppjjj> oops
<nseltzer> lampshade, Ok, I'm still very new, and I am trying to install this driver for a wireless card.
<pppjjj> laptops annoy me so much
<nseltzer> lampshade, Do i use the package installer for that
<Anon1782> hi all. i have a ipw2200 wireless card and i'm trying to connect onto a netgear wgt624 router that's set on "108mbps only" mode... is there any way for me to connect?
<made> I don't get it. I was able to compile my own gentoo kernel and use it completely install anything I want.. I come to ubuntu.. I and I don't know jack squat
<Misnix> pppjjj, trade one for a pentium 90 desktop? ;-P
* Anon1782 shudders at his nickname
<pppjjj> not that badly
<firebird318> nickrud:  I don't mind reading man pages, but there is a lot of them. But if I am directed to the right one I don't mind reading it and learning and solving a problem myself. Thanks for the help. :-)
<nanotube_> Anon1782, well, i have the ipw2200 card too - and it only does 54mbps. so if you have your router to 108-only mode, then my guess is that there is no way you can make it work.
<lampshade> Anon1782, ummm don't think so....    I'm pretty sure the ipw2200 can only go to 54,
<pppjjj> but the stupid mouse/keyboard leayouts and quick buttons annoy
<drumline_> made: slightly different way of doing it.   Ubuntu is one of the 2001 flavors.  :)
<made> but but but.. there are things I like about ubuntu that gentoo doesn't offer
<nickrud> made, read !components to start
<Anon1782> alright, I didn't knokw. I guess I should've looked for specs before asking questions
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<pppjjj> ok how do i START xorg?
<lampshade> unless the 108 wasn't a true 108 and was merely software based on windows, I've seen stuff like that done with compression
<pppjjj> from a commandline
<nanotube_> pppjjj, how about trading one for a p2 300 desktop? :)
<me2win> pppjjj: startx
<Misnix> laptop kb's bah bah bah
<lampshade> pppjjj, /etc/init.d/gdm restart is what I prefer
<Anon1782> I'll tell them to change their settings for me :p thanks all
<pppjjj> omg i can see
<nanotube_> Anon1782, good luck. :)
<pppjjj> $2 goes to nanotube
<nanotube_> pppjjj, w00t! :)
<lampshade> pppjjj, is it an old nvidia card?
<pppjjj> hell no
<pppjjj> 7900
<pppjjj> brand new
<lampshade> oh nm
<pppjjj> dual core opty..etc. etc.
<pppjjj> i always have more problems with new hardware
<pppjjj> but it keeps me on the edge
<lampshade> I once had a problem where mine wouldn't take the nvidia drivers because it became too old and I had to switch to the legacy drivers
<pppjjj> hm
<pppjjj> legacy..ugh
<lampshade> but that was an old card like 16mb Nvidia card
<lampshade> that's why I ask
<pppjjj> brb plugging my network in
<_johan> backends of printer "cups" giving error what is happened :|
<Patrick_> HEY GUYS.
<Patrick_> HOW'S IT GOING THIS MORNING?
<mikej_> she bangs!
<Patrick_> SHE SURE DOES BANG.
<nickrud> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<Patrick_> WHAT?
<Patrick_> OH, SORRY.
<nickrud> :)
<Patrick_> I DIDN'T NOTICE :)
<Patrick_> OKAY, I'LL TURN THEM OFF.
<Patrick_> RIGHT NOW.
<Patrick_> :)
<made> sh ./install-crossover-standard-demo-5.0.1.sh
<made> doesn't do anything
<pppjjjj> i dont understand how SATA chooses a primary/slave
<me2win> pppjjj: it doesnt
<made> No such file or directory
<pppjjjj> exactly
<Patrick_> I'm a slave.
<me2win> pppjjj: it works like a USB device
<nickrud> made, maybe #crossover can help
<_johan> :P
<pppjjjj> but it keeps trying to make my D: the bootdisc
<me2win> hot pluggable, all master pretty much
<pppjjjj> i end up ahving to disconnect it
<Patrick_> Does anyone in here have an Intel iMac?
<pppjjjj> install everything on c, then connect
<pppjjjj> is that how its supposed to work?
<_johan> C= winblows
<me2win> windows ftw
<Patrick_> HAha
<Patrick_> Mac wools.
<made> #crossover?
<Patrick_> My Mac Wools.
<nickrud> made, /join #crossover, there's 28 people there :)
<made> ahh
<pppjjjj> whats an MiB?
<_johan> my cups printer is refusing :| :-)
<pppjjjj> is that a MB?
<Patrick_> I just joined crossover.
<AlmtyBob> heh I got that Beginning Ubuntu books.  It's 90% open source MS hating evangelism and 10% content
<Patrick_> I have a Macbook Pwo.
<made> thank you
<Patrick_> Anytime.
<Patrick_> Baby.
<dli> _johan, edit your acl in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<nickrud> pppjjj, MiB = 1000 kilobytes, MB = 1024 kilobytes I think
<skwid_> can anyone help me install a pcf font ??
<pppjjjj> ah
<Patrick_> Oh, baby.
<Patrick_> That sounds hot.
<azathoth> how can i change my network card to use dmfe instead of tulip?
<Patrick_> Does it make it hot for you?
<dli> nickrud, is MiB 1000 kilo or just 1,000,000 bytes?
<_johan> I will try but it answers backend isn't there
<Patrick_> It's hot.
<bbrazil> dli: 1024 * 1024
<nickrud> dli, as I typed, I got less certain about that.
<tla> hi everybody, how can a put a desktop into standby mode with ubuntu?
<Patrick_> I have a huge nutsack.
<pppjjjj> what's that program that installs all of the important/entertainment stuff in ubuntu
<made> nickrud: thx anyways guess I'm sol without an answer from anybody... bbl
<pppjjjj> Patrick; dog cat run run.
<Patrick_> Huh?
<me2win> pppjjj: automatix?
<Patrick_> I have a huge nutsack.
<Patrick_> That is all.
<bbrazil> pppjjjj: easyubuntu
<pppjjjj> me2; bingo
<nickrud> made, then i'd suggest adding sudo to the front of that sh <etc> command
<bbrazil> pppjjjj: don't touch automatix
<_johan> I have kubuntu dapper beta II installed for my notebook and standby mode is working good
<dli> tla, system -> preferences -> screensaver
<pppjjjj> bbrazil, why? ive heard tons about it
<pppjjjj> what's better about easy?
<bbrazil> pppjjjj: I've heard tons too, all about how it corrupts your system
<nickrud> pppjjj, for a lot of people it works well, it's supposed to be designed to fail gracefully
<tla> dli: will it put the computer in standy or only the monitor?
<made> nickrud: it still tells me that I need to use su rather than sudo.. and that I need to log in as root, blah blah blah
<nickrud> made, then try sudo -i , then run the sh command (I've never installed crossover, mind you)
<made> thx
<nanotube_> pppjjjj, easyubuntu presumably is more safe to use than automatix... but since i havent used either, i can't really make a strong recommendation. :)
<Patrick_> Hey.
<pppjjjj> same features?
<Patrick_> Did I mention that my nutsack is huge as hell?
<nickrud> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<pppjjjj> can someone boot the bot
<made> but when do sudo -i, it tells me.. no such file or directory exists after loging in to root..
<Patrick_> I'm not a bot.
<pppjjjj> bot
<Patrick_> Hey, that rhymed.
<Patrick_> Whoa.
<pppjjjj> bot
<nanotube_> Paavo, that's what they all say.
<Patrick_> Deep.
<pppjjjj> anyway.
<azathoth> anyone know how i change my network card driver?
<Patrick_> Christ, I'm not a bot.
<Patrick_> What the hell is wrong with you?
<pppjjjj> yeah, you just type at 900wpm.
<Patrick_> Not quite, douchebag.
<nickrud> Patrick_, you're wasting our time, thank you
<Patrick_> Not really plausible, if you think about it.
<pppjjjj> then quit being annoying if you aren't one
<Patrick_> And you should quit being stupid.
<me2win> lol
<nanotube_> you can prove that you are not a bot by never mentioning your nutsack again. :)
<tla> can ubuntu put the computer in standby mode similar to windows standby?
<nanotube_> tla, yes it can...
<_johan> yes it can
<benplaut> tla: yup... it's called 'suspend to disk', or just 'suspend'
<benplaut> dunno much more about it :P
<Patrick_> Okay, I won't make mention of my nutsack again.
<nanotube_> benplaut, suspend to disk is 'hibernate', suspend to memory is "suspend"
<benplaut> ooops
<benplaut> you're right
<tla> nanotube_: and how do I do it?
<Patrick_> Tla, we don't want to hear about your nutsack.
<nanotube_> well, if you choose system>logout from the menu, there will be a bunch of options, one of them is "suspend the computer"
<Patrick_> Okay?
<benplaut> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Patrick_> Hey ubotu.
<nanotube_> tla, but if you have not tried it before, then just in case save all your docs, cuz it may not work properly. :)
<Patrick_> Thanks, nanotube.
<Patrick_> Nanotube, may I ask you a question?
<blaze> why when i type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" i get "E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<blaze> "
<blaze> ?
<tla> nanotube_: I have only hibernate and no suspend there. any idea why?
<nanotube_> Patrick_, give it a shot. but i'd appreciate it if it was not silly. :)
<benplaut> !acpi
<ubotu> benplaut: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> blaze, did you enable the multiverse repositoyr?
<benplaut> damn
<harisund> Could someone explain what a 'patch' means, and how I can go about writing one? (as in what language, what does it do ..etc?)
<nanotube_> tla, aha, i see. well, then first you have to edit a configuration file
<nanotube_> tla, hold on, let me see here...
<made> hibernate is suspend
<blaze> no.. what is that?
<Patrick_> Okay.
<blaze> and how to enable it? =)
<Patrick_> Nanotube, are you a girl?
<nickrud> harisund, a patch is the difference between the pristine source and your changes to that source
<bbrazil> harisund: use 'diff' to produce patches
<benplaut> harisund: a patch says what file to edit, what line to look for, and what the change that line to... i don't know about creating one
<HIGH-FREQ> anyone got a wpc54g  wireless pcmcia card working w/o ndiswrapper?
<benplaut> made: no it isn't...
<Patrick_> Husband?
<made> then what is the diff?
<Patrick_> Hey, I have a huge dong.
<benplaut> suspend still uses the RAM, hibernate writes the ram to the harddrive
<sstchur> ANyone know what it means when I get "big/little test failed" when I try to run ./configure for qemu accelerator?
<made> ohh
<benplaut> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<benplaut> !!!
<ubotu> benplaut: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<blaze> ok, i saw the help. i'll read it, 10x
<Patrick_> Yo !ops
<nanotube_> tla, aha, read this: http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu:Chronicles#Suspend_to_memory
<Patrick_> Kick this loser out already.
<Patrick_> Ding-dong!
<Patrick_> Kick made and ben out.
<harisund> nickrud, bbrazil and benplaut -- thanks for that info.
<Patrick_> They're disrupting the flow of our constructive discussion.
<Patrick_> Harisund, no problem.
<nanotube_> Patrick_, no, i'm not a girl. what made you think i was?
<benplaut> yes, go ahead and kick made and ben out >_>
<harisund> why were the ops being called?
<Patrick_> My dong was the savior.
<made> wtf did I do
<Patrick_> Your attitude, nano.
<HIGH-FREQ> anyone got a wpc54g  wireless pcmcia card working w/o ndiswrapper?
<benplaut> harisund: it's Patrick_
<aftertaf> you can take it to offtopic..
<Patrick_> You're so cheery.
<Patrick_> What's Patrick?
<btrento> has anyone got gEDA working
<made> I'm trying to get help from a help channel and Patrick_ is talking about his f**king nutsack
<benplaut> made: nothing, Patrick_ is just trying to confuse them
<nickrud> harisund, because of a person who's wasting my screen real estate
<Patrick_> Who said what now?
<harisund> btrento I have been trying to get some spice working on Ubuntu myself :)
<aftertaf> Patrick_: take it to offtopic
<Patrick_> I'm not talking about my nutsack.
<Patrick_> I left that topic over 10 minutes ago.
<benplaut> nickrud: aren't you an op?
<harisund> btrento I believe there are some schematic editors but I couldn't get a Spice implementation to work
<blaze> should i enable "Main restricted universe multiverse" Reposirtories?
<Patrick_> Ben, be careful what you wish for.
<nickrud> BenC, no. I avoid responsibilyt like the plague :)
<harisund> blaze it depends on what you want to install.
<benplaut> :P
<nanotube_> Patrick_, heh, i guess i'm just a happy kinda guy. why else would i be up late at night spending time on an ubuntu channel.
<pppjjjj> how do i run an application as sudo
<hyphenated> blaze: if you like. stuff from universe and multiverse is "unsupported" though
<blaze> i want to install macromedia flash for mozilla
<pppjjjj> not using command lind
<nanotube_> pppjjjj, use command "sudo"
<Patrick_> You are kind of happy for a dude.
<pppjjjj> like actually double click and open..
<pppjjjj> just do sudo then run it?
<harisund> blaze Are you running breezy or dapper?
<hyphenated> pppjjjj: gksudo
<Patrick_> It's probably ben's dong.
<Patrick_> Just ask him.
<blaze> i think it's breezy
<Patrick_> Me too.
<Patrick_> It's breezy down there.
<made> Patrick_ do you know how to help me with my crossover problems?
<Patrick_> The air
<Patrick_> lol, made, I have no idea.
<nanotube_> Patrick_, yea, i forgot, all men are supposed to be crabby assholes. ;)
<made> thank you
<Patrick_> I was only joking with you.
<Patrick_> Anytime.
<pppjjjj> dumb bot
<nanotube_> pppjjjj, check out the RootSudo page on the ubuntu wiki.
<Patrick_> Glad to be of assistance to someone's dong.
<made> I'll come back during my daytime then.. ttyl
<aftertaf> made, what is your problem. ubuntu-wise?
<pppjjjj> k
<Patrick_> Poor guy.
<Patrick_> He was serious.
<mneptok> jokes are usually "funny" or "witty," hence the confusion.
<harisund> blaze I did an install of flashplayer-mozilla on Breezy to get the Mozilla Flashplayer 7 plugin for firefox
<made> I can't install crossover in ubuntu
<made> I can do it in redhat
<harisund> blaze I just followed the instructions from the wiki page on Firefox
<made> I can do it in mandrake
<made> I cannot do it in ubuntu
<aftertaf> made: crossover office? you got the deb from somewhere?
<Patrick_> Hey Made.
<made> sh
<Patrick_> I'm pretty sure I can help you out.
<Patrick_> Let's go into a different chat.
<Patrick_> :)
<aftertaf> made ok. you trying to build from source?
<Patrick_> We can share information on our dongs.
<made> I have the sh script for installation
<pppjjjj> ok i dont think automatix or easyubuntu run on x64
<Patrick_> Me neither.
<hyphenated> made: can you get a .deb package instead?
<Patrick_> I think it's the dong, personally.
<aftertaf> and made, what is the error when you run it?
<made> probably didn't try that yet
<Patrick_> Made, what do you think?
<Patrick_> How about you, nano?
<made> let me do it again it's been 10 minutes
<hyphenated> made: you're much better off with a 'deb' than a script installer
<aftertaf> Patrick_: try growing up or switching off... both will be of use to the rest of us
<bbrazil> pppjjjj: you could create a x86 chroot
<Patrick_> Who's aftertaf?
<Patrick_> Nano.
<hyphenated> especially for uninstall purposes
<Patrick_> Who is this clown?
<aftertaf> i asked myself that just now.
<Patrick_> Nano?!
<pppjjjj> that's not a bad script
<Patrick_> Nano's awesome.
<pppjjjj> someone must have had a lot of time on their hands
<blaze> !tell blaze skype
<Patrick_> Or their dongs.
<Patrick_> Actually.
<pppjjjj> hands
<blaze> =D
<aftertaf> this is a help channel. If you want to be somewhere where you can exercise your uncanny humour and be understood........ it ain't here pal.
<Patrick_> Thanks for the tip, PAL.
<pppjjjj> pal
<Patrick_> Pal.
<blaze> would someone give me the skype help page please :)
<blaze> again =P
<HIGH-FREQ> anyone got a wpc54g  wireless pcmcia card working w/o ndiswrapper?
<Patrick_> Would someone assist make, please?
<pppjjjj> it aint here pal.
<Patrick_> Yeah, PAL.
<made> aftertaf: '$HOME' must exist and belong to you in order for the installation to proceed. You may need to log in as root or use su rather than sude.
<pppjjjj> it aint here pal.
<Patrick_> Where do you think you're going, pal?
<pppjjjj> finally
<Patrick_> Haha.
<pppjjjj> i win.
<blaze> would someone give me the skype help page please :)
<pppjjjj> pppjjj>bot
<Patrick_> It ain't here pal.
<Patrick_> :D
<bimberi> !skype
<ubotu> from memory, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Patrick_> I'm not a bot.
<Patrick_> Jesus.
<benplaut> that;s obvious
<satan67> hello, can i download ubuntu with xfce and not gnome or kde? does such a thing even exist?
<Patrick_> You guys are so gullible sometimes.
<aftertaf> made, and you tried that with sudo, right?
<Patrick_> Pal.
<benplaut> but you're still a spammer and a troll
<made> yes
<me2win> satan67: Xubuntu
<Patrick_> Well, it ain't here pal..
<aftertaf> satan67: xubuntu
<satan67> cool, thanks dudes
<aftertaf> made, try opening a su shell and running it, see if you get the same error.
<made> aftertaf: aftertaf
<dli> any light weight GUI cd burner?
<Clif> does any one know how to change the permissions on the apache2-default directoy so I can create my own sub directoyrs. Ubuntu says the directoy is owned by root and of course root is disabled so I can't loginto it and change the premessions?
<nanotube_> dli, gnomebaker
<made> aftertaf: sudo sh ./install-crossover-standard-demo-5.0.1.sh
<nickrud> dli, sure, nautilus
<dli> nanotube_, gnome is too heavy for me
<made> aftertaf: how would I go about doing that?
<aftertaf> su -   in shell
<hastesaver> dli, xcdroast?
<daryl> No one in #winehq to help.  anyone here able to help?  Winecfg displays following error: Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<daryl> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<nickrud> dli, xcdroast then
<dli> hastesaver, thanks
<odat> when you type in gnome-volume-manager in the terminal do you get a user interface?
<pppjjjj> ok, since SATA is supposed to act hotswappable and not have  a master/slave, how does it determine who C/D is?
<daryl> odat: was that for me?
<pppjjjj> or the boot
<odat> daryl, anyone   i'm just wondering
<made> aftertaf: ./install-crossover-standard-demo-5.0.1.sh: No such file or directory
<nickrud> odat, no, it's a daemon
<cafuego_> pppjjjj: C/D ?
<pppjjjj> drives
<benplaut> wow... the troll is finally bored 0_0
<odat> nickrud, i can't get it working and i don't know why
<aftertaf> made. you might no longer be in the same folder
<aftertaf> benplaut: i /ignore'd ages ago ;)
<made> I'm so confused
<daryl> I get the following error when running winecfg: Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<aftertaf> made: i think when you su - you dont remain in the same directory, could be wrong.
<nekostar> troll?
<benplaut> aftertaf: i stayed to see how it would play out :P
* nekostar perks up
<made> ohh yeah
<aftertaf> lol
<nekostar> im having a shitty day
<nekostar> wheres this troll
<aftertaf> i just got up, dont need that type of crap
<nekostar> ZOMFG GENTOO IS TEH BETTEH
<cafuego_> aftertaf: That's correct. It aso messes up the env variables.
<nekostar> >.>
<benplaut> yo, Patrick_... come back and spam again
<zxsykco> Dude, no.
<nickrud> it should be running automatically , does ps -A | grep gnome-volume show anything
<made> how do I cd to my home directory.. it tells me no such file or directory exists when I do that?
<aftertaf> cafuego_ dangers of being a false n00b ;)
<Clif> is there any one who is an expert with apache2 running on ubuntu that can message for some help?
<bbrazil> made: cd
<nickrud> made, cd
<me2win> made: cd
<daryl> No one in #winehq to help.  Anyone here able to help?  I get the following error when running winecfg: Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<aftertaf> cafuego_ you know a better way? a working way?
<cafuego_> aftertaf: 'sudo -s'
<aftertaf> doh
<aftertaf> :)
<cafuego_> aftertaf: It keeps yer env vars (so X for instnce keeps working)
<nanotube_> dli, try the commandline then. cdrecord
<aftertaf> ill remember that.
<made> cd ~/what?
<cafuego_> made: cd ~username
<daryl> No one in #winehq to help.  Anyone here able to help?  I get the following error when running winecfg: Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<cafuego_> pppjjjj: Can you elaborate in your question? It makes no sense to me
<dli> nanotube_, graveman sounds good
<made> The DISPLAY variable is not set.  You should either login to as root or use
<made> the command "su" with no flags, to make sure setup has an X display to use.
<aftertaf> made... if you're in that shel you started with su - , press CTL+D and then type su -s ....
<hastesaver> made, cd with no arguments goes to your home directory.
<aftertaf> made: my fault ;)
<cafuego_> aftertaf: Not su -s, 'sudo -'
<cafuego_> 'sudo -s' even
<nickrud> sudo -i or sudo -s : to see the difference, do an env | sort after each of sudo -i & sudo -s.  sudo -i is safer.
<nanotube_> dli, hmm, cool. never heard of it. :)
<aftertaf> i need to do more shell..... sorry ppl :/
<fyrestrtr> daryl: how are you running it?
<made> su
<nickrud> erg, shoulda caught the  keeps yer env vars (so X for instnce keeps working) earlier :)
<cafuego_> made: Do not use 'su'.
<aftertaf> made. Quit that console and tpe sudo -s    or sudo -i in a new one...
<Clif> Any experts on apache2 that can help a new ubuntu user with a problem
<cafuego_> made: As normal user, on a command line, run 'sudo <command that needs to run as root>'
<Patrick_> Hey guys.
<jenda> Does "." match whitespace in regex?
<Patrick_> Is aftertaf still here?
<Patrick_> Oh, there he is.
<fyrestrtr> jenda: I believe so
<cafuego_> Patrick_: No, he left to recompile libc6.
<Patrick_> Where's nano?
<nickrud> rflol
<jenda> fyrestrtr: thx
<aftertaf> lol cafuego_ :)
<Patrick_> Nano?!!?
<Patrick_> Well.
<made> cafuego: I have tried that
<Patrick_> It aint here pal
<cafuego_> Patrick_: `nano' is in /usr/bin
<cafuego_> made: And what happened?
<nickrud> made, you need to do a static one, then you can chroot and do the working one ;)
<azathoth> hmmm... how can i fix it so that ubuntu defaults to using dmfe instead of tulip as my network driver?
<made> chroot?
<Patrick_> Made
<Patrick_> Do you have a dong?
<cafuego_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Patrick_> Hey!
<nickrud> cafuego, I though you were one, darn
<fyrestrtr> azathoth: are you having problems with your network driver?
<cafuego_> nickrud: not to my knowledge
<nanotube_> cafuego_, yea man, werent you an op? or i guess you are a different cafuego...
<benplaut> nekostar: come back again...
<nickrud> cafuego_, so I see, to my utter dissapointment
<nanotube_> heh
<cafuego_> what do I need resposibility for?
<made> Patrick_: irrelevant to this case leave my dong out of this
<aftertaf> Patrick_: you can be in here, and be funny, it aint a problem. But quit hassling people ok? It'll just get us all against you.
<Patrick_> Made, I believe I can help you.
<Patrick_> After, it ain't here pal.
<aftertaf> Patrick_: and for info, a publmic help channel can have kids on here too.....
<azathoth> fyrestrtr: i was, but i fixed it by changing from tulip to dmfe
<nanotube_> cafuego_, same reason everyone else needs it - or to put it better, same reason everyone else doesnt need it. :)
<cafuego_> made: Patrick_ is a troll, just put it on /ignore.
<Patrick_> Cafuego's got issues.
<HIGH-FREQ> anyone got a wpc54g  wireless pcmcia card working without ndiswrapper?
<azathoth> the trouble is, when i reboot, it goes back to tulip, so i have to modprobe -r tulip
<Patrick_> I miss Nano.
<Patrick_> Nanooo!!
<azathoth> i want it to default as dmfe
<fyrestrtr> azathoth: aah, I see what you mean.
<nanotube_> HIGH-FREQ, not me... have you tried searching on the forums?
<HIGH-FREQ> ya...it all seems everyone using ndiswrapper with it ;(
<fyrestrtr> azathoth: edit /etc/modules
<cafuego_> HIGH-FREQ: I'm using one right now.
<AlmtyBob> I'm going to be formating with XFS on a drive used from streaming movies to my xboxes and pcs.  Do I need to set any options for mkfs.xfs?  I'm reading the man page and it's greek to me
<HIGH-FREQ> ooh?
<azathoth> yeah
<azathoth> i added dmfe in there, there is no tulip to comment out
<cafuego_> HIGH-FREQ: wpc54gv2
<nickrud> azathoth, add tulip to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Patrick_> Guys.
<azathoth> blacklist yeah? cool
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego: yes....
<Patrick_> Where the dongs at?
<Ubuntunoob> HI. eh.... when I run udate in terminal, there's one link that's not found... this link;  http://theli.free.fr/packages/breezy/./Packages.gz what to do, to fresh this link?
<Alex> AlmtyBob: Standard WFM.
<cafuego_> HIGH-FREQ: If you don't want ndiswrapper, you need Ubuntu dapper.
<Patrick_> Does anyone in here have an Intel iMac?
<HIGH-FREQ> azathogh: simple  echo tulip | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego: ya i have dapper 6.06
<nickrud> azathoth, and you can add dmfe on it's own line in /etc/modules to force load it
<benplaut> nekostar...
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego: i'm extremely new to pcmcia....
<cafuego_> HIGH-FREQ: Then you need the bcm43xx firmware package
<daryl> Help! I get the following error when running winecfg: Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego: kernel version is  2.6.15-22-k7  somethin like that
<made> aftertaf: thx for the suggestion it helped my headache.. brb.. getting something for my sore throat.
<cafuego_> HIGH-FREQ: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/
<fyrestrtr> daryl: where are you running it from?
<daryl> terminal
<cafuego_> HIGH-FREQ: download bcm43xx-firmware_1.1, instal it.
<cafuego_> HIGH-FREQ: then reboot
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego: i have a builtin broadcom already but bcm43xx is actin up or somethin
<daryl> fyrestrtr, from a terminal.  normal user
<cafuego_> HIGH-FREQ: What builtin one do you have?
<nanotube_> daryl, what is the output of "echo $DISPLAY" ?
<HIGH-FREQ> 4328
<HIGH-FREQ> 4318
<cafuego_> ioc
<cafuego_> yes, then you're stuck.
<HIGH-FREQ> so ndiswrapper then ;(
<cafuego_> Unless you hack the bcm43xx code to not try and use the 4318 card
<Ubuntunoob> HI. eh.... when I run udate in terminal, there's one link that's not found... this link;  http://theli.free.fr/packages/breezy/./Packages.gz what to do, to fresh this link?
<daryl> nanotube: the output is:    :0.0
<HIGH-FREQ> hmm...i'll go with ndiswrapper then ;(  for now
<made> aftertaf: may I pm?
* cafuego_ suggests tyu just use ndiswrapper until the 43xx diver is fixed
<fyrestrtr> Ubuntunoob: you can ignore it.
<HIGH-FREQ> till i can figure out whats prob in 2.6.17-rc3 and bcm43xx
<nanotube_> daryl, hmm, seems ok to me...
<Ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr, its not that important really?
<fyrestrtr> daryl: logout, then login again to gnome.
<fyrestrtr> Ubuntunoob: no, because its not an official repository.
<nickrud> Ubuntunoob, I'd comment it out in the /etc/apt/sources.list. What did you get from there, anyway?
<daryl> fyrestrtr: you mean reboot?
<cafuego_> HIGH-FREQ: there is no need to fetch newer kernels off kernel.org, the Ubuntu guys backport the latest 43xx driver stuff into the Ubuntu kernels.
<fyrestrtr> daryl: no, restart X. hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<daryl> fyrestrtr: and how do i get back?
<Ubuntunoob> nickrud, dunno exactly.... just ran an update now and saw the error
<blaze> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<HIGH-FREQ> well...here was my issue....i got it working finally..very nicely....then i updated my system with update-manager  and now...wifi-radar  doesn't even show a signal at all for some reason and won't connect...
<HIGH-FREQ> it did before....before the updates
<nickrud> Ubuntunoob, did do a howto for listen?
<fyrestrtr> daryl: type 'gdm' -- it should take you back to the login screen automatically. If it takes you to the console, just type 'gdm'.
<azathoth> hmmm... easyubuntu is crashing out... it's looking for .xml files that aren't there... anyone had any issues with easy ubuntu? or can recommend something similar but better?
<Ubuntunoob> nickrud, what do you mean?
<HIGH-FREQ> i'd like to use somethin like wifi-radar ...that shows me how much signal is
<nanotube_> HIGH-FREQ, networkmanager is good for that
<nickrud> Ubuntunoob, oh, I see that they've changed that repo to _breezy_obsolete
<daryl> firestrtr: same error
<HIGH-FREQ> nanotube_: ya but netmanager was buggy with this bcm43xx
<nickrud> azathoth, you could ask about it on #easyubuntu
<nanotube_> HIGH-FREQ, ah ic, didn't know that. works fine for me on breezy with ipw2200...
<cafuego_> HIGH-FREQ: No, wifi-radar doesn't work with bcm43xx
<azathoth> ah, will do, thanks :D
<Ubuntunoob> nickrud, meaning...?
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego: it was working fine
<nanotube_> HIGH-FREQ, well, it still wonks out sometimes, but it's good, for the most part. :)
<HIGH-FREQ> nanotube_: that the wpc54g?
<aftertaf> made: you need to register with freenode to send PMs..... in case you tried and it didnt work.
<nickrud> Ubuntunoob, meaning that repo is history, you can simply delete it. There're packages for dapper though.
<daryl> fyrestrtr: same error
<zxsykco> breezy badger is old, and out of date, hence obsolete, Ubuntunoob.
<nanotube_> HIGH-FREQ, no, thats intel 2200bg
<Ubuntunoob> nickrud, kk
<fyrestrtr> daryl: are you running a standard installation? nothing custom?
<Ubuntunoob> zxsykco, is it safe to update to dapper now?
<HIGH-FREQ> oh ok
<nickrud> zxsykco, heh. I'm setting up a machine right now that will run breezy until it's no longer supported :)
<daryl> fyrestrtr: its totally custom
<daryl> fyrestrtr: I followed the world of warcraft instructions wiki
<nanotube_> HIGH-FREQ, not related to your nic at all. i was just saying...
<blaze> i have enabled the multiverse repositories but still can't install macromedia flash =((
<fyrestrtr> daryl: I meant, your X setup.
<blaze> please help me
<daryl> fyrestrtr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<phuz> is there a minimal install for gnome with aptget?
<daryl> fyrestrtr: no idea what you mean about x setup
<fyrestrtr> daryl: by the way, I had WoW running under Wine on X, but due to the lame drivers from ATI, I didn't use it.
<HIGH-FREQ> well...this is gonna blow.....this linksys wpc54g operates on bcm43xx  and i already have builtin wifi which uses same driver
<nanotube_> HIGH-FREQ, so this is a laptop, right?
<nickrud> blaze, does apt-cache policy flashplayer-mozilla (in a terminal) show an installation candidate?
<daryl> fyrestrtr: do you mean my xorg.conf file?
<nanotube_> HIGH-FREQ, usually, the "builtin" wireless is a minipci card, and can be removed.
<roniez> hm.. anybody know why i get connection timed out when trying to ssh in to my computer from almost any windows computer but home home windows works just fine to use to connect to it?.
<nanotube_> HIGH-FREQ, maybe removing the builtin card will solve your problems?
<blaze> how to check? =)
<blaze> because i can't understand the question
* cafuego_ doesn't understand why HIGH-FREQ can't just use ndiswrapper
<fyrestrtr> daryl: no, but I don't know what could be your problem. I compiled wine from source (but not using that wiki article). It worked for me so I don't know what you did there.
<blaze> i mean what to type in the terminal and i'll tell you the result
<phuz> roniez: firewall/nat?
<daryl> fyrestrtr: no idea what to do then?
<nanotube_> roniez, sounds like a problem with your router - since when you are at home, your ssh connection goes direct through the lan, but from outside, it has to traverse NAT.
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego: will it work fine ?  it won't conflict
<nickrud> blaze, open a terminal (on the top menu bar, Applications->Accessories->Termina) and then type in that terminal  apt-cache policy flashplayer-mozilla
<roniez> i got nat
<Ubuntunoob> nickrud, but after deliting the link, should I ad something to the repo?
<roniez> but port 22 and port 443 are pointed to my linux computer.
<blaze> ok, sec.
<cafuego_> HIGH-FREQ: DIsab;e bcm43xx, use ndiswrapper. It will work just fine.
<zxsykco> Heh, whoa, sorry, I am way off key, Ubuntunoob. Stick with breezy for now.
<HIGH-FREQ> k
<Ubuntunoob> zxsykco, lol... kk
<blaze> blaze@Blz:~$ apt-cache policy flashplayer-mozilla
<blaze> W: Unable to locate package flashplayer-mozilla
<roniez> but right now i am sshing in from one of my swedish computers (its slackware) and that works just fine to ssh in to it.
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego_ : i just blacklisted the bcm43xx  so i should be good then.... is it still gonna be a problem with the rate speed
<Ubuntunoob> zxsykco, almost dit it :p
<nickrud> Ubuntunoob, you'd simply remove that repo completely, then sudo apt-get update. There error will be gon
<fyrestrtr> roniez: forward port 22 to your ubuntu box from your router/nat/gateway, then use your external IP address when connecting from outside your local network (outside your house).
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego_: or is that just on broadcom
<cafuego_> HIGH-FREQ: It'll "just work".
<zxsykco> Sorry, Ubuntunoob, I got trigger happy.
<Ubuntunoob> nickrud, k thx
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego: no i mean can i use full capabilities of the rate...like 54M instead of 11 with this broadcom 4318
* nickrud likes dapper too, I just gotta keep this lousy modem alive for faxing
<pingveno> I'm trying to get a dual head, extended desktop arrangement for the VGA port on my ThinkPad T43, but I'm having problems finding good advice around the Web on setting it up.
<blaze> nickrud, did you get my answer?
<fyrestrtr> pingveno: well hey :) I am on a Thinkpad T43. How can I help?
<jafonux> i'm trying to obtain permission and i'm gettigna a little lost ........in th inittab file i'm trying to change the permission from "id:2:initdefault:" to level 3......... I keep getting no such file or diectory
<cafuego_> HIGH-FREQ: To my knowledge, yes
<fyrestrtr> jafonux: make sure you are using sudo
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego: ok i hope it goes fast then...hehe....
<pingveno> fyrestrtr: have you done anything with the external monitor?
<fyrestrtr> pingveno: yes, it works great.
<fyrestrtr> pingveno: even when docked :)
<pingveno> extended desktop and all?
<nanotube_> jafonux, well, what is the exact command you are entering to edit the inittab?
<pingveno> Or just duplication?
* cafuego_ notes 11Mbit is less crap than 0Mbit and crashes
<siccness> Hey, anyone know of a commandline-based CPU temperature program?
<roniez> fyrestrtr: that is what i am doing.
<nickrud> blaze, no I hadn't. Could you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ? (in that terminal, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list & cut & paste)
<nanotube_> jafonux, also, in ubuntu, runlevel 2 and 3 are exactly the same, so there is no reason to change the inittab
<dell500> is it possible to get two video streams playing at once?
<fyrestrtr> pingveno: no, not extended. I use it as mirror in my setup. But extended is possible.
<pingveno> Ah
<pingveno> I've got it working as a mirror, the problem is the extension part :(
<nanotube_> dell500, i don't see why not... just open up a coupla instances of vlc (or mplayer, or whatever), and have them go at it...
<nickrud> dell500, sure, I've done that. just run more than one media player
<AlmtyBob> I'm making a media server.  What directory should I store all the files I want to server?
<blaze> there you go, nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13772
<dell500> nickrud, well kaffeine won't run multiple instances for some reason
<AlmtyBob> like what's the standard to place to put media files? just /movies/ or something?
<nickrud> AlmtyBob, /srv is a useful root dir for that stuff
<AlmtyBob> cd srv
<AlmtyBob> err wrong window 8)
<cafuego_> AlmtyBob: Whevever you want
<AlmtyBob> is that what it's there for?
<made> hmm question.. what if I have a tar file with the sh and an rpm inside for crossover office..
<made> I forgot how to untar..
<AlmtyBob> I just want to make sure I'm following some kinda convention, why I don't know
<AlmtyBob> tar -xvf tarball
* cafuego_ prefers a mount on /data
<nanotube_> AlmtyBob, well, you can use just about any dir you want, really. just conf whatever software you use to serve them to use that dir as root, and you are good to go.
<daaku> any vim (specifically netrw) users? i'm trying to figure out how to get rid of the `press enter to continue` on a :w when editing over scp
<cafuego_> AlmtyBob: There isn't really one
<AlmtyBob> and can you mount two drives to the same folder without LVM?
<lampshade> made, tar -xvf file
<made> thx
<lampshade> should work
<blaze> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13772
<AlmtyBob> and can you ahve some disks with LVM and some without?
<fyrestrtr> pingveno: are you using binary drivers?
<nickrud> blaze, ok. close gedit. Then, in that terminal, type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list . Enter your password. Then look for lines ending with universe and add multiverse to the end (there are four)
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego_: why o why does it have to be me ;(    lmao
<pingveno> I'm not exactly sure, I just installed Ubuntu a couple of days ago. The only time I've gotten dual monitors working was when I was using Gentoo.
<ispiked_> so I just set my package selections back with dpkg --set-selections. how do I remove all other packages and make sure only those are installed?
<nanotube_> AlmtyBob, interesting questions... unfortunately i don't know anything about lvm.
<pingveno> And, of course, I deleted all of the configuration files
<blaze> nickrud, can't i just type sudo gedit sources.list ?
<blaze> because it tells me "no write permission for file"
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego_:  ndiswrapper -i lsbcmnds.inf   from the wpc54gv2 windoz drivers....then i ran ndiswrapper -l  and says driver present..but doesn't say hardware present ;(
<ispiked_> HIGH-FREQ: you may not have the right driver, then.
<nickrud> blaze, sudo gedit can be dangerous (if you change your preferences) gksudo is better
<made> OMG>> HEHEHEH I got it I got it
<HIGH-FREQ> hmm
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> lol cool made
<wenko> hey I have a TVTuner Card. How do I install the drivers for it.
<HIGH-FREQ> d/l the wpc54g version 2  drivers ;(
<HIGH-FREQ> thats what i did
<HIGH-FREQ> hehe
<made> I have the PROFESSIONAL version now.. hehe
<aftertaf> wenko: do you have them yet?
<AlmtyBob> wenko: look up ivtv
<wenko> no
<wenko> ivtv?
<made> wink wink.. hehe
<aftertaf> made: legally? ;P
<blaze> nickrud now what?
<AlmtyBob> www.ivtvdriver.org I think
<made> wink wink
<pingveno> fyrestrtr: how would I find out if I have the binary drivers or not?
<blaze> nickrud, i found the lines
<wenko> AlmtyBob would you prefer a PM
<made> w/e torrentz.com has to offer.. hehe
<lampshade> why the hell does firefox not open my torrent files sometimes and other times it sends them straight to azureus like I told it to.... so inconsistent ^_^
<nickrud> blaze, hm. to be safe, save that file to your desktop, and paste the new one on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ so i can see it
<fyrestrtr> pingveno: fglrxinfo
<HIGH-FREQ> oh ok....stupid me
<fyrestrtr> pingveno: you need to manually install them, if you didn't then you don't have them :)
<HIGH-FREQ> hehe...its a wpc54g"s" version 2   lmao
<aftertaf> made: hehe :)
<fyrestrtr> pingveno: the binary drivers from ATI have support for dual monitors in their control panel application.
<pingveno> fyrestrtr: ah, I see
<blaze> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13773
<ispiked_> HIGH-FREQ: so uh... how did you figure out what drivers you needed?
<blaze> i've backed it up :)
<fyrestrtr> lampshade: it probably has something to do with the site you are downloading from, and what mime type its giving the files. That's how firefox knows where to send it.
<ispiked_> HIGH-FREQ: it's best to do `lspci |grep 802' and google the chipset.
<pingveno> Are they manual install (aka, .tar) or available from universal?
<HIGH-FREQ> lspci didnt' even detect it or somethin
<HIGH-FREQ> its pcmcia
<ispiked_> HIGH-FREQ: ah.
<HIGH-FREQ> and i've never worked with pcmcia
<ispiked_> HIGH-FREQ: don't have much experience dealing with those.
<fyrestrtr> pingveno: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI (read the Using drivers from ati.com section).
<HIGH-FREQ> me neither....hehe
<blaze> nickrud, are you with me :D ?
<nickrud> blaze, it should look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13774 . Once it does, save it as /etc/apt/sources.list
<lampshade> fyrestrtr, well the weird thing is it pops up right, with "This file is of type TORRENT"  and the box is still already checked from last time that I want to auto open it with azureus... that's what is weird.  I mean it remembers the box choice for that type of file so why not roll with it even if the mime type is slightly messed up :-/  '
<blaze> ok, sec.
<fyrestrtr> pingveno: the default drivers (the non ati.com ones) have a famous bug with suspend/resume support. In that it will corrupt your display when you resume.
<fyrestrtr> lampshade: because TORRENT != torrent
<nickrud> famous among ati users, maybe ;)
<pingveno> fyrestrtr: interesting... I haven't had any problems with either
<fyrestrtr> lampshade: and 'slightly messed up' can lead to 'large f*ckup' if you are not careful :)
<lampshade> but then it should only happen once because I then rechecked the box for TORRENT as well
* pingveno shrugs
<blaze> nickrud, now what?
<fyrestrtr> pingveno: are you sure you are using binary drivers?
<nickrud> blaze after you've saved it, close gedit again, and in that terminal type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<blaze> sec.
<fyrestrtr> nickrud: yeah, this is my first (and only) ATI chipset PC. I freakin' hate ATI.
<noname1024> hi, how can i figure out exact version of my Linux from command shell ? thansk
<fyrestrtr> noname1024: uname -a
<blaze> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<blaze> again..
<blaze> but the update went through :)
<nickrud> fyrestrtr, my fear is that I'm gonna have to learn ati because I need a decent laptop ...
<fyrestrtr> nickrud: no, you can find nvidia-based laptops.
<noname1024> thanks, fyrestrtr
<lampshade> pingveno, there is an excellent guide in the forums that really helped me do the whole ATI thing.  Seems to be good to go now.  I can play Doom III (not well but I can)
<shadeofgrey> is doom III for linmux free?
<lampshade> neg
<shadeofgrey> how hard is it to install?
<lampshade> not free
<blaze> nickrud, E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<blaze>  ?
<lampshade> you actually copy files from the windows disks from the store and then just download and innstall the linux launcher basically
<wenko> hey I have a TVTuner Card. How do I install the drivers for it.
<nickrud> blaze, you probably didn't get a good sources.list ;( Don't worry too much, you're not alone. Open a fresh gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste again :)
<dell500> how do you force quit something?
<lampshade> the neat thing is, windows it made me put in the cd, but with linux it doesn't require me to use thecd which I liek
<blaze> and then what?
<cafuego_> dell500: start the system monitor, right click it, kill it
<nickrud> dell500, alt-F2 xkill, and click the window to kill
<ispiked_> HIGH-FREQ: surely there's something on the wiki about it.
<fyrestrtr> pingveno: I had mixed success with WoW. Because my card only has 32 MB RAM, I couldn't play it on full screen resolution -- had to use Windowed mode. Also had to use the directx, not opengl -- opengl caused all sorts of artifacts that I had to install patches for. It was a big PITA. nVidia's binary drivers don't have such issues.
<dell500> sys mon isn't working
<blaze> nickrud,  i've pasted it again
<lampshade> dell500, if you know the name of the program you can do killall name  in a console I added a little icon on my tray for XKILL when I need it.
<pingveno> fyrestrtr: with WoW? impressive
<nickrud> blaze, I don't see it
<blaze> oh, in the page, w8
<pingveno> Ah, I went for the 64 MB
<fyrestrtr> pingveno: I used the guide at winehq.
<noname1024> ...and how can i figure out the distro name ?
<pingveno> I've got a dual boot, so I'll save myself a little trouble and reboot the computer :-P
<noname1024> uname apparently returns Linux kernel version
<nickrud> fyrestrtr, they all cost too much (the ones I've seen, anyway)
<blaze> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13775
<fyrestrtr> pingveno: I got lucky. I got a Dell Inspirion, 2 Ghz/ 2 GB / 100 GB -- and use that to play WoW :D
<blaze> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13775
<lampshade> noname1024,  cat /etc/lsb-release
<fyrestrtr> well by got I mean, given to me.
<wenko> hey I have a TVTuner Card. How do I install the drivers for it. anyone know?
<lampshade> in a console
<noname1024> thank you
<Alsa> clear
<Alsa> lol
<Alsa> wrong window
<dell500> nickrud, do I need to use a different type of player or something in vlc?
<fyrestrtr> wenko: what kind is it?
<Alsa> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<nickrud> blaze, oh, bad. You deleted a lot. To get you back to normal, copy the source.list from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<fyrestrtr> pingveno: WoW keeps teasing me with that nVidia -- the way its meant to be played logo on the graphics option screen. As if I didn't know I should have gotten an nvidia card.
<blaze> ok
<jaro> moin
<wenko> fyrestrtr: its a ASUS
<variant> how do you start sshd on ubuntu 5.10 live cd please?
<nickrud> dell500, I'd think you could run more than one instance of vlc, but I don't remember actually doing that. I've had more than one mplayer running at once, though
<variant> do i have to generate all the keys etc manualy?
<lampshade> fyrestrtr, yeah, had I known the ati driver support was soo much more behind nvidia on linux I wouldn't have done it.  Well maybe  I would have.  But probably not
<variant> nickrud: yes you can
<variant> is there an sshd startup script?
<nickrud> variant, heh. I do like unixy stuff :)
<fyrestrtr> 'You have to download a total of 505 MB' o.0
<nickrud> variant, it'd be in /etc/init.d/ if it exists in the live cd
<variant> nope
<variant> sshd is not started automatically on the live cd is it?
<dli> variant, livecd should not start any daemon auto
<variant> dli: ok, but how can i start sshd then?
<AlmtyBob> how do I restart samba? it doesn't have an /etc/init.d/ entry
<nickrud> variant, you probably need to install the sshd server, it creates keys when it's installed
<variant> gah
<dli> variant, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart, not sure whether ubuntu changes the name
<nickrud> variant, openssh-server
<benplaut> wow... did Patrick_ fianlly get banned?
<topyli> AlmtyBob: then you probably don't have samba either
<nickrud> dli, that's the one
<topyli> AlmtyBob: /etc/init.d/samba should be there if you have installed the samba server
<luke_> hey
<variant> thanks, that did it
<AlmtyBob> thanks I'm dumb thought it was /etc/init.d/smb
<luke_> hello anyone?
<fyrestrtr> ?
<luke_> lol i just joined
<fyrestrtr> give it a few seconds, it'll sink in ;)
<nickrud> blaze, you getting along ok?
<luke_> can somebody tell me an anti vuires program for luinx?
<wenko> hey I have a TVTuner Card. How do I install the drivers for it. anyone know?....please
<benplaut> luke_: F-Spot, ClamAV
<benplaut> why do you need one?
<luke_> dont have 1
<benplaut> you don't need one
<luke_> i wanna b protected
<luke_> my dad says if i dont get 1 im not alud 2 use the comp
<benplaut> wait... i'll give you somehting to show to your dad
<luke_> ok
<nickrud> Luke, then install clamav, tell him you have one
<wenko> this is Linux.....thats like saying you want to wear a condom to fsck a sex doll
<luke_> ?
<pingveno> interesting comparison...
<benplaut> that's a really good comparison :P
<aftertaf> tell him a virus on linux is a collector's item
<AlmtyBob> hah that was a fun debugging session.  Couldn't figure out why samba wouldn't let me access some dirs and it was becuase I chmod'd them 666
<pingveno> There haven't been any significant Linux viruses
<wenko> Linux is basically virus free
<wenko> yeah
<luke_> ok... he still wants 1 he donent know that 4 sure lol
<wenko> ...
<AlmtyBob> tell your dad not to worry about viruses, instead tell him to worry about script kiddies port scanning and hacking your box
<luke_> i know......
<luke_> lol
<wenko> They dont make them cause they dont need them!
<benplaut> luke_: put your dad in this chatroom (or #ubuntuforums) and we'll explain to him :)
<luke_> i know!!!!!!!!!1 im terying 2 tell him that
<wenko> would u were gloves if u had no hands?
<luke_> lol im 21
<AlmtyBob> wenko: only to fit in
<Alsa> !usplash
<ubotu> I heard usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<benplaut> >_>
<wenko> LOL
<benplaut> luke_: why do you need his permission?
<luke_> idk
<wenko> soooooo...anyone wanna help me out with this Tuner?
<benplaut> is this your computer?!
<luke_> i liv at his house we have l;ike 5 other comps he dosent want em 2 get infencted
<AlmtyBob> wenko: are you installing mythtv?
<benplaut> oh
<AlmtyBob> if so google an ubuntu mythtv install guide
<luke_> yea
<wenko> no, Zapper
<luke_> my comp
<aftertaf> luke_: if he has windows, he's in danger, but not because of your linux..
<luke_> y?
<aftertaf> anyway, stick clamav on it :)
<luke_> hes got windows
<AlmtyBob> then google an ubuntu mythtv install guide and read the ivtv section
<salmiak_> luke_, get your father here and we'll tell him about linux and viruses ;)
<nickrud> Luke, have him read http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<luke_> ok ok let me get him
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> :)
<salmiak_> ;D
<luke_> hello
<wenko> Windows is a prostitute with many STDs and Linux is a little vergian penguin
<pingveno> another interesting  way to put it
<wenko> :D
<luke_> what the hell?
<benplaut> thanks nickrud ... that's the one i was looking for
<pingveno> Is this luke_'s father?
* benplaut bookmarks
<nickrud> I like the first one :)
<luke_> yeah
<aftertaf> hello Luke_  's father.....
<luke_> ok im here
<luke_> talk
<aftertaf> linux does not have virii
<wenko> i have a feeling that comment is gunna gey put on bash.org
<luke_> ok how do u know that for sure?
<wenko> thats the word virii!!!
<aftertaf> it doesnt leave all sorts of openings like windows does, to be exploited....
<wenko> plural...
<nickrud> luke_, take a look at http://librenix.com/?inode=21 for a quick overview of why
<aftertaf> windows is very insecure and has many exploitable bugs.
<pingveno> And it's also a moving target...
<pingveno> Linux, that is
<luke_> ok./.
<AlmtyBob> luke_: the short answer is that by default a user can't modify the code of the programs he runs
<luke_> the thing is.......
<aftertaf> linux is secure, and may have bugs, but everything is closed by defalut
<AlmtyBob> so a virus can't spread and is rendered useless
<luke_> i can make any program
<luke_> even a vuires for linux
<luke_> anyfing i can make
<aftertaf> your son can install an antivirus if you really want him to..... its called clamav. but it is only really useful on linux when your linux is a mail server and windows clients connect to it. It removes the virus infectd attachments.
<MistaED> the big thing is, a virus wouldn't really spread at epic proportions like with windows right? if one goes down, it doesn't take out all the other machines with it
<koroded> what's another limewire-type program for Linux?
<luke_> ok im puttin my son back on cya all
<aftertaf> otherwise it doesnt do much, because there anrent any viruses/virii on linux
<pingveno> k
<aftertaf> bye :)
<salmiak_> cya, luke's father
<luke_> hey guyz
<aftertaf> looool
<Industrial> :p
<nickrud> we convinced him, yeah, really :)
<salmiak_> luke_, don't let your fathers evil ways conquer
<luke_> under applactions in system there is a printers thinggie i cant open it i put in the correct password help me someone!!!!!
<evoz> anyone know a Good Quicktime/DVD/AVI/WMV Video player for UBUNTU?
<evoz> Totem sucks!
<evoz> doesnt even work
<nickrud> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<pingveno> I wonder if there will ever be a virus for Linux... Except for these: http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/25/1430222
<pingveno> viruses running on Wine!
<aftertaf> lol
<nickrud> evoz, there're various ways, see that !restricted link above
<luke_> OK I GOT CLAMAV
<aftertaf> cool.
<luke_> SO BNOW WHAT DO I DO?
<aftertaf> nothing. it's on and happy now :)
<luke_> I GOT A FOLDER WIF LOTS OF FOLDERS INSIDE
<salmiak_> now your father can sleep at night. His wintendo machines won't get any viruses from your linux machine... ...
<luke_> noooooo
<luke_> not what im askin
<pingveno> As long as he feels like your computer isn't going to blow up, I guess clamav might be of comfort
<luke_> how do i use it? instyall it?
<aftertaf> luke_: how did you install it?
<luke_> i dident
<luke_> just got it fomr net
<aftertaf> type sudo aptitude install clam*
<aftertaf> better than source code
<luke_> wtf?
<luke_> sudo aptitude install clam?????
<pingveno> aptitude? or apt-get?
<luke_> im an amuture
<luke_> just installed linux ppl have 2 help me along
<aftertaf> type sudo aptitude install clamav  (or apt-get)
<luke_> where
<pingveno> Are you using KDE or GNOME?
<aftertaf> luke_: open a console and type ^^^
<luke_> gnome
<pingveno> I think there's something in the applications menu called synaptics
<pingveno> synaptic*
<luke_> never heard of it
<mustard5> :)
<pingveno> It's a graphic frontend to the Ubuntu package installer
<jaro> hm I like Kynaptics too
<apokryphos> kynaptic is absolutely awful
<apokryphos> adept is good though
<aftertaf> i like apt :)
<luke_> how do i install clamav
<Overand> why does ubuntu still have a /etc/debian_version
<luke_> i extracted the folder
<Overand> is it used by the apt system?
<aftertaf> luke_: do you want the clck and play version, or the type in shell version?
<jaro> the only bad thing about kynaptic is the way it DOESNT display when it actually makes
<luke_> now i got folder on desktop called clamav-0.88.2
<apokryphos> Overand: debian conventions
<luke_> difference?
<Overand> seems somewhat like an unneccesary throwback
<nickrud> Overand, no it's a holdover, like /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<luke_> difference?
<aftertaf> luke_: because there you got the source code, and thats a whole other baby
<apokryphos> Overand: it is still a tightly linked debian-based distribution
<luke_> what is better?
<Overand> oh, i'm aware it's debian based
<apokryphos> Overand: it syncs back to debian every release cycle
<Overand> i moved to ubuntu *from* debian on most of my boxes
<aftertaf> luke_:  same result. one is clicking, one is typing
<Overand> apokryphos: really?
<luke_> clicking pls
<apokryphos> yes
<Overand> that I *didn't* know
<luke_> i like lcikcking
<luke_> lol
<Overand> but there's no /etc/ubuntu_version
<nickrud> syncs to unstable
<Overand> heh
<luke_> click and play version
<aftertaf> luke_: ok, find and open synaptic in your applications menu
<Overand> hm
<Overand> yeah, i wasn't sure what the process was
<luke_> i saw that in install other apps
<nickrud> Overand, /etc/lsb-release
<Overand> so, if somehow the 'debian foundation' were to 'collapse' then ubuntu would be in a bad place
<aftertaf> no
<Overand> granted i know that debian's development is decentralized
<nickrud> Overand, definitely. 1000 vs about 100 ?
<luke_> ill install it
<aftertaf> theyd continue with their latest ubuntu as a base for the rest
<nickrud> or less?
<Overand> yeah fair enough
<aftertaf> :)
<luke_> can u spell it correctly? ill search for it
<Overand> but it would require a serious change to the way it's developed
<Overand> well
<aftertaf> luke_: what is 'it' ?
<aftertaf> synaptic ?
<luke_> yeah
<Overand> what would probably happen is the deb maintainers would move to ubuntu
<luke_> symnaptic
<Overand> (not that that's happening...)
<aftertaf> synaptic
<aftertaf> don't you have it? sure?
<dell500> ok, so i just found out that my mobo only supports 2 SATA (2 are currently on there on RAID0)
<luke_> yeah im gonna add it
<aftertaf> luke_:  open a console..... tell me when its open.
<Seveas> mornin' all
<Overand> Is there still a general bad feeling among some people in the debian community about ubuntu and the possibility of 'impure' packages, ubuntu packages that don't work on debian, and the general brain-drain from debian, or has that sort of subsided?
<aftertaf> hi Seveas long time no type ;)
<Overand> I'm NOT trying to start a debate
<Seveas> aftertaf, heh, I'm a busy guy 
<Overand> just trying to understand the culture somewhat
<aftertaf> lol
<cafuego_> liar
<aftertaf> Seveas: yeah and i was away from irc for 4 months ;)
<Seveas> Overand, debian, as alway, is quite filled with egos. There will always be people who hate Ubuntu
<blaze> nickrud, are you here =)
<nickrud> blaze, yup
<Overand> Seveas: ALL distros are filled with egos
<blaze> nickrud, thank you for helping me
<Overand> heh
<nickrud> blaze, you're ok then
<blaze> i installed the flashplayer and all works
<blaze> but.. will you tell me how did you do that? =D
<luke_> synaptic is a package manager
<nickrud> Thank god for the debian egos :)
<Overand> but yeah
<Overand> I mean, it's been a long-running distro
<blaze> i mean.. where did you get that sources* file
<Overand> and it's a good distro!
<Overand> I like it!
<blaze> that is working :D
<pingveno> luke_: have you done anything with the command line?
<blaze> ?
<Overand> That's the thing
<luke_> no
<Overand> It's not like
<aftertaf> luke_ yes
<pingveno> Ah
<Overand> 'KILL DEBIAN, MOVE TO UBUNTU'
<luke_> man this comp is lagging
<Overand> diversity is good
<blaze> nickrud, m? =)
<nickrud> blaze, it's referenced below (made by someone)
<salmiak_> i want them both to co-exist
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<salmiak_> :)
<Overand> and projects that use other projects are fine
<luke_> 700mhz proseser 256 mb ram
<Overand> salmiak_: that's my hope
<Overand> but i have a feeling that debian is losing market share
<Overand> almost everyone i know who used debian has moved to ubuntu and ubuntu-server
<salmiak_> they got their market - servers - right?
<blaze> oh, cool =)
<salmiak_> darn :/
<blaze> 10x
<aftertaf> luke_: eithern open synaptic, if you have it, or open a console, and let us know when you've done either
<Overand> heh
<DUMAiSO> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Overand> salmiak_: i moved from debian to ubuntu-server
<salmiak_> it worked better than debian? ;P
<Overand> the defaut configuration options were far too sane and the packages far too up-to-date for me to NOT do that
<luke_> k
<Overand> salmiak_: i'm running a prerelease of dapper on my ubuntu-server machine, and it's *great*
<Overand> I've had zero problems with it once i got it installed
<salmiak_> i'm running dapper as desktop OS right now, and i've had no probs
<Overand> I had a problem with the installer when I tried to use XFS as the root filesystem
<nseltzer> What package do I need to install for to create a /build directory off of the uname -r directory?
<Overand> but apparently XFS and grub don't always get along, from what i've heard
<Overand> I'm using a 3ware hardware RAID 1 card too
<Overand> everything has worked very well
<pingveno> Gotta love the console. So handy, but not exactly friendly to new users. (It took me about a month to understand it) :-P
<Overand> all problems i've had on that machine have been PEBKAC
<Overand> heh
<salmiak_> the only problem i got is apt-getting build-dep wine
<Overand> i find the fconsole much more friendly than a gui
<Overand> but to each his own
<Overand> the console and the unix filesystem are *largely* consistent
<Overand> or the variation is within a very limited range
<nseltzer> What package do I need to install for to create a /build directory off of the uname -r directory?
<Overand> "help might be -h or it might be -?, sometimes it's just --help"
<blaze> nickrud, and what was the line for updating the list :) ?
<Overand> "and usually all 3 will work, but not always"
<nickrud> blaze, sudo apt-get update updates your package list
<Overand> subtle stuff like that
<Overand> there are non-standard console apps that do weird stuff, of course, but in general, it's great
<blaze> thank you =)
<aftertaf> luke_: you done that yet?
<nickrud> blaze, yw
<nickrud> blaze, now that you have the repos all in order, from the top menu bar: Sytem->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager is your friend
<dell500> if my mobo only has 2 channels for SATA, can a third be added to backup the 2 sata's in raid0?
<blaze> :D
<djrandom> morning all :)
<nseltzer> djrandom, morning
<lss> Hello. How do I network my ubuntu to my mepis machine?
<pingveno> It's a little late here on the west coast...
<pingveno> good night
<aftertaf> night
<nseltzer> it's even later in the midwest :P
<nseltzer> muahahaha :p
<jaro> its morning here
<salmiak_> 09.55 here
<intuos_pen> today is May 11 2006, 3:55PM here.
<salmiak_> Sweden, gmt+1
<nseltzer> 2:55 AM here
<nseltzer> Nebraska, USA
<jaro> Oh noo
<jaro> I managed to move my taskbar
<jaro> now i can only see the last bit of it
<salmiak_> huh
<jaro> its gray, where the taskbar used to be
<jaro> and it starts at the top
<jaro> but the rest is unvisible
<jaro> now its on the right side
<jaro> and visible
<HIGH-FREQ> anyone know of any good programs that is similar to wifi-radar
<AlmtyBob> anyone here play Angband? how do you get multiple terminals?
<intuos_pen> hi, anyone here knows how to fix Evolution email client that starts again on "Evolution Setup Assistant" even though it was already been regularly used for some time and an email account is already configured and the directories ~/.evolution/ ,  ~/.gconf/apps/evolution/ , and ~/.gnome2_private/Evolution already and still exists?
<HIGH-FREQ> intuos_pen: not too sure..but u might have to remove that .evolution
<phuz> is there a custom install with package selection?
<intuos_pen> HIGH-FREQ: will it remove my already setup addresses and contact list and my configured email account?
<dli> phuz, is there an expert mode?
<HIGH-FREQ> intuos_pen: yes...but u should back it up first...like do  cp .evolution .evolution_backup   or somethin
<HIGH-FREQ> errr  cp -R .evolution .evolution_backup
<phuz> dli: perfect
<intuos_pen> HIGH-FREQ: yay, what i want to do is to revert back to my working Evolution configuration.
<HIGH-FREQ> ya just try that....unless if someone else has somethin better
<HIGH-FREQ> well...bbl...
<HIGH-FREQ> gotta jet real quick...
<iBalo> anyone running ubuntu on apple hardware in here? I'll have to put ubuntu on a late imac G3 (dv, 400Mhz) in the near future and could use some info on how much RAM is advisable to buy, and if there are any points to look after. E.g. does this 8GB limit for the first partition apply?
<ohzie> What's a good package to let me watch quicktime .mov's?
<eggzeck> iBalo, you don't need that much RAM
<ohzie> !quicktime
<ubotu> hmm... quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<eggzeck> iBalo, how much does it currently have?
<iBalo> So it's got 128MB now... i think its 2x 64 MB, so i thought i'll put 256 in
<eggzeck> iBalo, 8GB HD is good enough for Ubuntu, 128 is fine also :)
<eggzeck> iBalo, though 256MB is better
<c0lored> its so dead in the dapper help channle :(
<lucas> hi
<dli> iBalo, 128 is usually too small :(
<lucas> any idea of software that allows to draw histograms from the command line ?
<dli> lucas, gnuplot
<iBalo> So there's a 13 GB hdd in it. Do i have to partiton it? Or can i use one big part?. My experiences with x86 ubuntu make me fell the 256MB RAM will be  ok.
<aeolus> Hi, Does anyone know of a working "sources.list" for Ubuntu Breezy?
<dli> iBalo, one swap, and one /
<eggzeck> iBalo, are you dual booting?
<dli> !ubotu tell aeolus about easysource
<aeolus> thank you, dli
<iBalo> No, there's currently OS9 on it, which will be scrapped due the lack of drivers for some hardware the customer has
<cracko> well i was making a back up of my / so i copyed /* to my sata storage hard drive.. now for some reason my storage hard drive stays mounted as read only any ideas?
<eggzeck> iBalo, then just let the install cd do everything :)
<eggzeck> iBalo, use the guided partitioning when installing
<mwe> cracko: you probably need to mount it differently. what fs is it?
<dli> cracko, check you dmesg/syslog for errors
<iBalo> So you macies would say that it's a no-brainer when you know your way around on x86-ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> iBalo: try booting with a ppc livecd
<eggzeck> iBalo, yes, and it will work just fine
<aeolus> Also, is there a way to "sudo" without using the terminal?
<fyrestrtr> iBalo: or use something more suited for that environment, like ydl.
<cracko> dli: all kinds of errors in dmesg
<iBalo> Nice one! Any particular hints on multimedia-support on ppc?
<cracko> dli: EXT3-fs error (device sdb1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=19234878, block=38469635
<eggzeck> aeolus, synaptic
<aeolus> oh
<eggzeck> fyrestrtr, what are you talking about?
<cracko> when i ls storage i get ls: aaalogo120.zip: Input/output error
<recyclebin> hi
<dli> cracko, close applications using it, umount it, and fsck it
<dushy> hello all :)
<recyclebin> ..
<dushy> can any one tell me plz why i am not able to view the video file.. tho i can hear only voice?
<cracko> dli: how do you recommend me fsck it?
<eggzeck> dushy, what kind of video file?
<dushy> eggzeck.. from internet for eg.
<eggzeck> dushy, "from internet" isn't a type of video file.
<blaze> how can i End Prosess in linux? :)
<dli> cracko, depends, if your data is critical, make a disk image now, if not, "e2fsck -p -f /dev/sdablah"
<eggzeck> dushy, anyways, install w32codecs
<blaze> like the three keys combination
<eggzeck> blaze, kill PID
<dushy> i mean. i can download some videos from the internet.. but wnen i play it .. i can hear only the voice...
<eggzeck> blaze, read about kill with "man kill"
<blaze> ok =)
<blaze> 10x
<dushy> none of the formats its not accepting...
<cracko> dli: it is critical information 160 gigs of it
<recyclebin> sync
<iBalo> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<eggzeck> dushy, do you have w32codecs installed?
<dushy> eggzeck.. i have to install w32codes from internet?
<recyclebin> sorry for typos
<dushy> i dont know ... :(
<mwe> blaze: or use killall <process name>
<eggzeck> dushy, no, in your ubuntu terminal
<iBalo> dushy, the 'restricted' was menat fot you
<mwe> blaze: ps aux or top to show the processes running
<eggzeck> dushy, yes read what ubotu linked
<iBalo> *dushy, the 'restricted' was meant for you*
<dushy> ok.. let me check.. wait plz
<recyclebin> iBalo, are you sure?
<dli> cracko, umount it, find another disk (larger), make a disk image of if first
<cracko> dli: what do you think caused the disk to be currupted me copying so many files to it?
<dli> cracko, it's could be a hardware problem
<variant> i need to install screen, sshd and nmap on ubuntu 5.10 live cd with 190MB ram.. is that gonna work?
<dushy> eggzeck.. it says command not found
<eggzeck> dushy, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<dushy> ibalo restricted? i didnt get u
<eggzeck> ubotu tell dushy about restricted
<blaze> thank you very much mwe
<blaze> =)
<cracko> dli: could it of horked the hard drive when i copyed /* to it because i was not thinkin and /mnt/ was in it
<cracko> dli: so i was copying data from /mnt/storage to /mnt/storage
<dushy> eggzeck.. i am very new to linux.. so i dont know much of the technical part. .can u simplify me plz
<mwe> w32codecs is in the ubuntu mirrors ?! I had to dl a .deb manually and sudo dpkg -i it
<eggzeck> mwe, not me :)
<iBalo> dushy, i told the bot to spit out a link to a wiki page which has info about playing back cpyright-restricted multimedia-formats on ubuntu#
<dli> cracko, if you used "cp", it's fine, cp doesn't cp the same file by default
<eggzeck> dushy, yes, please read what ubotu messaged you with
<recyclebin> mwe, is w32codes in the older distro CD?
<mwe> recyclebin: I think not
<cracko> dli: what did you mean by make a disc image?
<mwe> recyclebin: it's copyrighted
<recyclebin> oh
<cracko> just coy all my files to the new hard drive?
<eggzeck> mwe, you just need the right repos
* iBalo definitly has to stop clamping a receiver between head and shoulders when typing :-)
<cracko> copy*
<dli> cracko, next time, set up rsnapshot to backup
<mwe> eggzeck: myabe some unofficail mirror has it
<dli> cracko, like, "dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/disk-image.img"
<cracko> dli: why would it matter though i could just copy all the files over right?
<eggzeck> mwe, yes, it's unofficial, but I believe Dapper has it in their default repos
<recyclebin> o.o
<eggzeck> because I didn't have to add anything to find w32codecs
<recyclebin> why?
<dli> cracko, if you used simple, "cp", it shouldn't happen
<mwe> eggzeck: no
<dushy> Ubuntu says he cannot understand what i am talking about.
<mwe> eggzeck: it doesn't it's not free
<cracko> dli: i used cp -aai or whatever saved the permissions
<mwe> eggzeck: I'm running dapper
<eggzeck> mwe, so am I
<mwe> eggzeck: could you provide a link to the mirror? bacause what ubotu links to is a .deb, not a ubuntu mirror
<dushy> any one still want to give a help plz?
<eggzeck> mwe, hang on
<recyclebin> no
<recyclebin> none
<dushy> i guess no one at the moment.. so i will come later :(
<aftertaf> dusy
<aftertaf> whats the pb?
<dli> cracko, certain directories you shouldn't cp, /dev, /proc, /sys
<mwe> eggzeck: we need to update the factoid
<recyclebin> well, bbl for the money
<dushy> aftertaf.. i cant view video files though i can only hear them ..
<cracko> dli: so copying /dev /proc /sys to my other hard drive could have messed it up?
<aftertaf> ok. with all software?
<eggzeck> mwe, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<lecon> hi?
<lss> How do I find out what my network card is called so I can get the driver for it?
<dli> cracko, not sure about it :( I hope not
<aftertaf> lspci dli
<dushy> i want all the video formats to be running..
<aftertaf> er lss i meant
<eggzeck> mwe, that contains w32codecs and libdvdcss2
<dli> lss, check dmesg
<mwe> eggzeck: oh marrilat. I was adviced not to use that though
<lecon> can anyoe helme with my sounddriver?
<iBalo> so what do the PPC-people do, btw, to get around without w32codecs?
<eggzeck> mwe, why? I have no problems with it
<dushy> ok.. any first step settings from my side?
<cracko> dli: if that is the case then i am really sad
<aftertaf> dushy: what have you installed up to now, codec wise
<eggzeck> iBalo, nothing, I couldn't do anything
<lecon> can anyone help me with my sound???
<dushy> aftertaf.. thats the problem i dont know much of the technical and only from 5 days i am using linux.. i am a non technical guy and dont know much about it :(
<aftertaf> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<aftertaf> dushy newbieness is not an excuse, its a strating point ;)
<aftertaf> starting...
<dushy> but i have downloaded all the required live updates 2 days back
<eggzeck> mwe, you want to know what's extremely weird though, is that I have it commented out, and even did a apt-get update, and I can still install w32codecs
<aftertaf> dushy, read the above wiki ^^^^^^
<dushy> yep aftertaf i believe in it.. but starting needs time right?
<iBalo> eggzeck: so vlc would be the best bet? If vlc can't handle it, you're out of luck...
<mwe> eggzeck: i  think because it's a debian mirror and some things could break though codecs are probably ok to install
<eggzeck> mwe, yes, I only used that for w32codecs
<aftertaf> dushy, things take more time, that is right... :)
<dushy> ubuntu gave me the link.. but i dont know what to download there..
<eggzeck> iBalo, yupp, but you can't get much done without certain codecs
<ajax4> Good Morning, Ubuntuans!
<dushy> gm eggzeck
<dushy> ajax4 gm
<iBalo> !plf
<ubotu> I heard plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<aftertaf> dushy: have you enabled universe & multiverse for apt?
<eggzeck> mwe, would you happen to know why is that?
<aftertaf> dushy. pm?
<dushy> ok aftertaf..
<aftertaf> dushy:  you get my pm?
<dushy> aftertaf i  am in the pm.. can u see me?
<mwe> eggzeck: I don't know why
<drcode> hi akll
<drcode> all
<dushy> yep i got it.. but u are not replying back
<drcode> any one know good and fast program like vmware in linux
<aftertaf> dushy; hang on 2 secs.
<eggzeck> mwe, so shouldn't that mean that one of the repos have w32codes? (Dapper ones)
<aftertaf> brb
<drcode> that work like vmware?
<dushy> ok aftertaf
<mwe> eggzeck: I think they dont
<aftertaf> dushy, if not, have you registered to freenode?
<eggzeck> mwe, so why can I install it? (with all unofficial repos commented out)
<lecon> hi!can anyone help with my sound settings?
<aftertaf> dushy if not go to #dushy
<dushy> nop i dont think os afertaf
<aftertaf> type /join #dushy
<drcode> any idea for vmware in opensource?
<dushy> gone there
<dli> drcode, xen
<mutante> drcode: FreeMWare
<mwe> !info w32codecs
<drcode> it work with same process like vmware?
<ejdolf> If I have two servers running webservers on port 80 (a.com and b.com) behind a firewall, is there any http-proxy which makes it possible to for the firewall to forward all requests to that proxy and then the proxy forwards the connections to the correct destination?
<aftertaf> lol drcode :)
<drcode> k
<drcode> thnx
<mwe> eggzeck: I don't know maybe I'm mistaken
<drcode> I Will check it out
<haboy> can i ask for help??
<eggzeck> mwe, would you like to see my sources.list?
<mutante> drcode: it has been renamed from "FreeMWare" to "plex86" i see
<haboy> eggzeck can i ask for help??
<RayFredPip> haboy, : )
<eggzeck> haboy, if I can help I will
<haboy> anyone can i ask for help
<drcode> thanx
<mutante> drcode: http://plex86.sourceforge.net/  should be it
<haboy> ok tnx
<haboy> her it is
<RayFredPip> haboy, show me your problem
<eggzeck> haboy, if my knowledge isn't limited
<haboy> i'm very new in ubuntu
<haboy> i cant install the yahoo messenger
<haboy> the sudo apt-get won't work on me
<eggzeck> my knowledge is limited
<eggzeck> haboy, use gaim
<haboy> even the skype
<eggzeck> haboy, it can do yahoo
<haboy> i havent used gaim yet
<haboy> whats with gaim
<eggzeck> haboy, Applications->Internet->Gaim Instant Messenger
<jaro> I wish there was something like StyleXP for Linux
<eggzeck> jaro, ...
<jaro> ?
<eggzeck> jaro, gnome-look.org
<jaro> its not the same
<salmiak_> gdesklets?
<jaro> Plaque will never be replacable
<haboy> anyone here who knows how to install the skype??
<salmiak_> what's plaque, jaro ?
<eggzeck> haboy, why aren't you just doing what I said?
<jaro> its a styleXP theme
<jaro> its awesome
<jaro> it made me stick to windows considering design
<eggzeck> jaro, this is for you
<eggzeck> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<feugan3333> Hi all. Is it safe to install a package from source that is newer than a package already installed from the repository?
<jaro> its not offtopic, i as asking for something similar
<ajax4> Anyone on here running the betas of Dapper with XGL? If so, hows it working?
<eggzeck> jaro, syaing that StylesXP is awesome and talking about it is offtopic
<ferronica> hello people
<ajax4> ferronica: hello
<ferronica> ajax4: Hi
<ferronica> ajax4: do u know how to change page style
<salmiak_> jaro, the closest is probably gnome-look.org :)
<ferronica> ajax4: i mean web page style, character
<jaro> kde-look.org
<harry> hey guys nid help please
<eggzeck> salmiak_, I told him about that, yet he said it isn't the same. (Which boggles me)
<eggzeck> kde-look.org is for kde not gnome
<jaro> <- using kubuntu
<eggzeck> so that would be in #kubuntu
<salmiak_> jaro, ok then ;)
<jaro> ^^
<ajax4> ferronica: I don't understand your question. Please be very specific.
<ajax4> harry: you want to use Yahoo Messenger?
<salmiak_> ferronica, he means charset?
<salmiak_> i think
<eggzeck> ajax4, doesn't Gaim do Yahoo?
<salmiak_> gaim does yahoo, eggzeck ;)
<ajax4> eggzeck: it does, but I think he is confused because the program is different.
<ferronica> ajax4: if u see ur firefox browser, and comapare it with windows browser, ubuntu brpwser character r some bigger
<eggzeck> ajax4, yes, I was going to show him how to use it, but he never replied
<ferronica> ajax4: i wanna make them some small
<harry> yes i want to use it
<ferronica> ajax4: i think it is in ARIAL style
<salmiak_> ferronica, ctrl + scrollwheel
<ajax4> ferronica: You can change the text size in the Firefox preferences.
<harry> how do you do the red text messages whats with it
<eggzeck> harry, oh your nick changed... Then go to Applications->Internet->Gaim Internet Messenger
<HalverHahn> hallo
<harry> thats my real name
<HalverHahn> hab nkleines Prob mit dem CDROM
<phuz> anyone know howto handle grub error 17 after install?
<eggzeck> harry, now add a yahoo account to it, then sign in
<harry> i cant sign in
<ajax4> ferronica: you need to know exactly where to look in Firefox to change font size?
<harry> its sez my account is suspended, but i havent done anything yet
<HalverHahn> kann jemand ne Frage benatworten zu: CDROM mount/umount ?
<ompaul> harry, talk to yahoo
<salmiak_> gah, what's wrong with 'ctrl + scroll wheel' to change font size?? ;D
<harry> what??
<ajax4> HalverHahn: this is an english language channel.
<eggzeck> harry, there should be an "Accounts" button, click it
<eggzeck> harry, when the Accounts panel shows up, click Add
<eggzeck> harry, then you'll see a "Protocol" section, choose Yahoo from the list
<harry> ok thn nxt??
<eggzeck> harry, and all the rest should be self explanatory
<eggzeck> harry, such as "Screen Name", "Password", etc.
<harry> but why does it says my account is blocked
<eggzeck> how should I know?
<ferronica> ajax4: Ok can i change ubuntu character also
<harry> what should my password be
<harry> anything new???
<blaze> why is the xine player playing my movie so bad?
<harry> or the one i use on the yahoo account
<blaze> i mean.. it's sticky
<theorem_hunter> can any one give advice about kernels
<eggzeck> harry, your password and everything would be the same.
<ferronica> ajax4: bcoz they r too big, Icons r also so big
<cbear> Hello.  I have a box that was originally installed with an IDE drive and a SATA drive installed.  Ubuntu is exclusively on the SATA drive - the IDE was an old XP drive.  The IDE drive has now been removed, and now the machine does not boot (hangs before grub message - no attempt to bot at all.).  Assuming the drive config is messed up, I ran "grub-install /dev/sda" from a live CD, but I get this error:  "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot doe
<cbear> s not have any corresponding BIOS drive."  Can anone help?
<ajax4> ferronica: Yes, you change them in your gnome font settings. I'm not currently running Ubuntu so maybe someone else who is can tell you exactly where.
<blaze> can someone help me with xine?
<ferronica> ajax4: where is gnome settings???
<eggzeck> cbear, sounds like you need to go into BIOS and fix it
<cbear> eggzeck, Someone else suggested that - what exactly am I "fixing" in the BIOS?
<ajax4> ferronica: Start menus...I don't know exactly where since I'm not running Ubuntu right now. But its a GNOME setting.
<harry> eggzeck
<harry> what now??
<salmiak_> ferronica, "start"->system->preferences i thikn
<salmiak_> think
<blaze> when i try to open a video file mplayer tells me Couldn't open /dev/3dfx
<blaze> , where is the problem?
<harry> should my password in the gaim be the saim in the yahoo website
<eggzeck> cbear, you'll be disabling that drive
<ferronica> ok fonts
<ferronica> got it
<salmiak_> :D
* salmiak_ recommends the bitstream vera fonts
<eggzeck> cbear, just as if you were disabling a built in graphics card so that you can use an external (PCI) one.
<raphaa> which printer-driver i gotta use for "canon i455x"??? HLP!!!
<cbear> eggzeck, Those disks are on auto - they disable themselves, afaik...  What device does casper-snapshot refer to?
<cbear> eggzeck, so, IDE-with-SATA just works, but if I remove the IDE, some other settings hav to be changed?
<harry> hey eggzeck what's the next step after i've logged in the yahoo website
<harry> the gaim is still not workin??
<ajax4> harry: you may want to the read the gaim FAQ here: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<theorem_hunter> is there a gnome text to speech app?
<harry> thnx
<ctear> Hello.  I have a box that was originally installed with an IDE drive and a SATA drive installed.  Ubuntu is exclusively on the SATA drive - the IDE was an old XP drive.  The IDE drive has now been removed, and now the machine does not boot (hangs before grub message - no attempt to boot at all.).
<ferronica> ajax4: but ICONS size r not changing???
<ctear> Assuming the drive config is messed up, I ran "grub-install /dev/sda" from a live CD, but I get this error:  "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."  Can anyne help?
<ferronica> ajax4: DESKTOP icons, they r much bigger
<ajax4> ferronica: Well, you changed the gnome FONT setting...that wouldn't affect the icons. There is a way to change the icons...hang on.
<cbear> Oh, sorry - did not raize this was the same channel as freenode.
<ferronica> ajax4: OKAY
<cbear> s/raize/realize/
<ferronica> ajax4: what linux r u using??? something different...
<ajax4> ferronica: Right now Mandriva...but both using gnome. Go to the same place where you found the gnome prefs...instead of font do you see one "File Management"?
<ferronica> ajax4: yes
<mbainrot> hi
<mbainrot> does anyone know how to install the novell client on linux
<ajax4> ferronica: select that...then go to Default Zoom Level for the icons...change it to something lower.
<aftertaf> !backports
<ubotu> from memory, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<ferronica> ajax4: Ok done
<mwe> eggzeck: sudo apt-get -s install --reinstall w32codecs does not work on my dapper
<ferronica> ajax4: much better
<ajax4> ferronica: did it change your icon size on the desktop?
<mwe> eggzeck: it says it can't dl it
<ferronica> ajax4: ya some better
<ajax4> ferronica: good :)
<ferronica> ajax4: from u hav prdered the mandrive CD
<ferronica> ajax4: can u give me the link please
<ajax4> ferronica: the link for what?
<mwe> eggzeck: I think that's because it's not in my mirrors
<koroded> I can't get java going.  http://textsnippets.com/posts/show/246  and others say to sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common    but java-package isn't found
<ferronica> ajax4: To oreder mandrive CD
<ferronica> ajax4: To order mandrive CD :)
<ajax4> ferronica: nah, forget about Mandriva...Ubuntu is better. I'm switching over in 2 weeks when the next version of Ubuntu comes out.
<jaro> dapper is already available
<jaro> im upgrading right now
<ajax4> jaro: I thought the final release version would not be out until June 1?
<visik7> when I've upgraded to dapper X didn't run anyomre
<visik7> ajax4: u are right
<jaro> i dunno.. i included the repositories and upgrade
<harry> at last i've used the gaim
<harry> does anyone here knows how to install the skype
<harry> i've just started linux today
<luke__> how do i install clamav?
<harry> how do i install skype???
<visik7> use the wiki
<harry> or install xmms
<visik7> use the forum
<luke__> how do i install clamav?
<harry> WIKI???
<ferronica1> i hav just downloded and saved the flash player for firefox now how to install it???
<visik7> and use synaptic
<harry> the wiki instructions doesnt work
<luke__> how do i install clam av?
<aftertaf> luke__, open synaptic and select it... or type sudo apt-get install clamav in a console.
<harry> they say the source of skype is closed??
<topyli> luke__: apt-get install clamav. please don't flood
<Tomcat__> ferronica: Install through synaptic, don't download manually.
<blaze> how to install all the codecs for xine?
<topyli> harry: it is
<blaze> please help.. i got tired trying :)
<visik7> harry: skype is on plf
<Tomcat__> !tell blaze about restrictedformats
<ferronica1> Tomcat__: but i hav already did, now how to install it
<visik7> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<harry> whats plf??
<visik7> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<ajax4> !plf
<ubotu> rumour has it, plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<visik7> harry: penguin liberation front
<harry> can u giv me the source URL
<salmiak_> rumour has it? :D
<luke__> atp-get install clamav dosent work in terminal
<visik7> harry: can u use your browser ?
<harry> do i have to download it from there
<visik7> luke__: why u want clamav ?
<luke__> anti vuires
<Tomcat__> ferronica: Open synaptic and install flashplugin-nonfree
<visik7> luke__: do u have an mail server ?
<luke__> can sombdy just telll me how?
<salmiak_> visik7, me and some other ppl already talked with him about why he wants it. Just it :D it's something about his father and fright of viruses.
<visik7> luke__: clamav is an antivirus for windows viruses linux hasn't viruses
<salmiak_>  - just it
<luke__> just tell me
<aftertaf> luke__, open synaptic and select it.then click Apply.. or type sudo apt-get install clamav in a console.
<aftertaf> we have told you like 20 times now
<visik7> lukasz20:
<visik7> luke__:
<salmiak_> luke__, sudo apt-get install clamav
<visik7> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<visik7> enable universe
<salmiak_> ah, he needs universe...
<visik7> and apt-get install it
<ajax4> Anyone using XGL with the any versions of Dapper?
<visik7> btw it's useless
<visik7> ajax4: #ubuntu-xgl
<luke__> sudo apt-get install clamav dosent work
<salmiak_> luke, you need the universe repository... look at what ubotu said
<visik7> !tell luke__ about universe
<salmiak_> blarfg?
<ferronica1> what u guys do in ubuntu??
<harry> how do i install the XMMS using the terminal???
<harry> how do i install the XMMS using the terminal???
<ferronica1> using just for knowledge or what???
<visik7> Hanna_:  apt-get install xmms
<salmiak_> harry, sudo apt-get install xmms
<ferronica1> harry: use VLC player
<ferronica1> harry: no need of xmms
<salmiak_> ferronica, listen to music, watch movies, chat, read news... ... ...
<salmiak_> ferronica1, everything you can come up with, except gaming ;)
<harry> why i dont nid it
<biberao> hey how do i make munin work with auth digest ?
<harry> the sudo apt-get install xmms wont work
<ferronica1> sammiak_: Ok, for music what player do u use????
<visik7> harry: define wont work
<salmiak_> ferronica1, amaroK for music, and when i don't want the bloat amaroK has, i use xmms
<harry> w8
<ferronica1> sammiak_: hey can u send me ur desktop, screenshot, i wanna to see....
<biberao> please
<harry> haboy@px1:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install xmms
<harry> Reading package lists... Done
<harry> Building dependency tree... Done
<harry> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<harry> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<harry> is only available from another source
<harry> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<harry> haboy@px1:~/Desktop$
<visik7> DON'T PQASTE HERE
<harry> thats what shows
<harry> sorry
<salmiak_> ferronica1, uhm...you want to see what? the music player?
<ferronica1> sammiak_: nope, ur desktop
<visik7> harry: apt-get update works ?
<harry> why do i see red txt from you
<ferronica1> sammiak_: how u decorated it
<mwe> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<visik7> harry: from me ?
<harry> yes visik
<blaze> Wich video driver to choose in mplayer in order to watch the movie in full screen?
<visik7> harry: 'couse I type your nickname
<zac> heello
<harry> ok i'll do that also
<visik7> blaze: xv
<bjv> How can i boot my ubuntu partition from one of the CDs? i need to recover my grub install
<ferronica1> sammiak_: hey, is there any bandwidth test for ubuntu, like we use in windowss????
<mwe> harry: did you sudo apt-get update and is your sources.list sane?
<blaze> xv X11/XV ?
<salmiak_> ferronica1, like, tptest?
<harry> visik7: the apt-get update says that could not open lock file
<visik7> blaze: yes
<blaze> Error initialising..
<blaze> the selected video output..
<visik7> harry: u have another program like synaptic opened
<blaze> what to do?
<harry> no
<visik7> it's not a question
<harry> visik7 no
<salmiak_> hehe, ferronica1, i haven't done much to decorate it... but sure, i could post a screenie if you want...but i don't know if i want to post it in this channel...feels sort of offtopic for some reason
<ferronica1> lol
<harry> mwe: when i sudo apt-get update. it only says reading package list....done
<ferronica1> sammiak_: Pm me there u send me
<visik7> harry: another apt program is running
<mwe> harry: is your sources.list ok?
<ohzie> !quicktime
<ubotu> quicktime is, like, totally, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<harry> what do you mean my sources??
<ferronica1> sammiak_: We r just exchanging our ideas, views thats it nothing OFFTOPIC
<visik7> harry: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mwe> harry: it says it can't find xmms, right? not that you don't have permission?
<harry> visik7 how i'll know that
<zm0> blaze: are you using the fglrx driver by any chance?
<blaze> i don't know..
<harry> what next
<blaze> how to check?
<mwe> harry: go to pastebin.com and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list then paste the url here
<harry> a lot of text apeared
<zm0> blaze: type lsmod |grep fglrx in a terminal
<bjv> if i type  linux initrd=initrd.img ro root=/dev/sda1  will the ubutnu LiveCD boot my partition?
<harry> mwe: the entire text???
<bjv> i cant find any help via google on this
<mwe> harry: yes
<mwe> harry: the contents of that file
<salmiak_> ferronica1, http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotofsalmiaksdesktop6im.jpg
<biberao> munin anyone?
<ohzie> Hey...I don't have any multiverse repositories
<ohzie> Is there a way I can change that?
<ompaul> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<blaze> nothing happens zm0
<blaze> it's with a vertical line, right? ( | )
<ferronica1> sammiak_: woww, how did u made like this
<harry> where can i see my URL?? mwe
<mwe> harry: on the page
<ferronica1> sammiak_: like my computer ICON, folders
<mwe> harry: after you submit it
<harry> on what part. bottom, up???
<ferronica1> let me send u mine screen shot
<blaze> zm0, what should i do?
<zm0> blaze: hmmm what graphics card do you have?
<blaze> VIA Unichrome Pro
<blaze> i think :)
<mwe> harry: pastebin.com wont load for me atm
<salmiak_> ah, ferronica1 , that's the icon set... http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=34680
<ferronica1> j
<mwe> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<mwe> harry: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ instead
<ferronica1> sammiak_: accept the file, that i am sending u
<salmiak_> ferronica1, upload your screenshot @ http://www.imageshack.us instead
<mwe> harry: when you submit copy paste the url in the address bar
<blaze> zm0, i can play the movie with x11 but it doesn't want ot go fullscreen
<bjv> please, if you know. How can i boot my unbootable ubuntu install?
<bjv> i have both a 5.10 install disk and a LiveCD
<recyclebin> haru?
<mwe> blaze: zoom in the config file I think
<ompaul> blaze, sudo apt-get install xine and then run totem - its the quickest hack I can think of
<p62> #ubuntu-ru
<harry> mwe you have to be exact on where can i copy paste the URL coz i'm not familliar with it
<recyclebin> ?
<blaze> :) i'll try, ompaul
<recyclebin> ha-ru?
<harry> at list the closest place you could tell me mwe
<dinamizador> ola
<dinamizador> que tal
<recyclebin> hahaha
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ferronica1> ok i did
<ferronica1> sammiak_: got
<zm0> blaze: try gksudo gmplayer, does that work with xv?
<recyclebin> bbl for rebooting
<harry> mwe: ive clicked the send button and what i pasted i saw at the top
<salmiak_> send me the link of that screenshot, then, ferronica1 :)
<harry> mwe: still cant see the url
<ferronica1> http://www.imageshack.us/index.php
<mwe> harry: go to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list choose a name, submit. highlight the url in the address bar and go to irc and press the middle mouse button or both if you don't have a middle button
<harry> ok
<harry> : now i get it
<salmiak_> ferronica1, no...when you uploaded the file, you got a page with alot of links for different uses, right? ;)
* HyperStre[A] m Most Likely Quake 4'ing (Auto-dead after 20 min idle) (Log: ON)
<harry> mwe: you mean this http://pastebin.com/711081
<mwe> harry: use another editor if the one sudoedit uses confeses you
<mwe> harry: like gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bjv> ok #ubuntu the answer to my question was:  Boot the Install disk, not the live one. At the Boot: prompt type 'rescue'
<blaze> no it doesn't
<harry> mwe: you mean this http://pastebin.com/711081
<gwilma> Hello. Anyone know how to make evolution display a pop-up message when new mail arrives? Or can't it do it?
<harry> mwe: am i right with this one???
<bjv> so the next guy who comes along and cant boot his ubuntu now knows.
<blaze> it only works with x11  Ximage/Shm
<blaze> but doesn't want to go fullscreen
<mwe> harry: is that the entire file?
<mwe> harry: if so it's broken
<harry> yeah
<blaze> with Totem it works, but it's kind of slow and squary
<harry> mwe: how'd you know???
<ferronica1> sammiak_: Oh too tidious
<harry> i linux everything is manual
<mwe> harry: it says the file is 37 lines but you only pasted 22
<mwe> harry: or 20 rather
<mwe> harry: use gedit instead
<harry> whats the command again
<harry> let me try
<mwe> harry: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ferronica1> sammiak_: http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot23zo.png
<salmiak_> looks neat ;)
<salmiak_> but, ferronica1, i have to go now...i'll talk to ya later maybe. *afk*
<harry> mwe:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13782
<harry> did you see it mwe??
<mwe> harry: you need to fix it
<mwe> harry: close gedit
<harry> mwe:how do i fix it??
<mwe> harry: then type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list so you have permission to change the file
<mwe> harry: the computer is online, right. is it the one you're on irc with as well?
<harry> whats irc???
<mwe> harry: chat, this room
<harry> mwe: a gedit appeared. blank
<harry> mwe: what do i do with it
<mwe> harry: blank?
<mwe> harry: you must have made a typo. what did you type?
<ferronica1> any one here who can help me decorating desktop
<salmiak_> ah, ferronica1 i didn't have to go
<salmiak_> ;)
<harry> mwe: it asked for a password
<mwe> harry: good
<mwe> harry: did you type your pw then?
<ferronica1> sammiak_: So will u tell me
<harry> i just typed the password of my useraccount
<mwe> harry: good
<harry> yeah it said, authentication failed at the last part
<ferronica1> sammiak_: If u dont hve any problem???
<mwe> harry: now open /etc/apt/sources.list
<salmiak_> ferronica1, http://gnome-look.org
<mwe> harry: in gedit
<harry> mwe: then after thet a gedit suddenly opened blank titled sources.list
<mwe> harry: what exactly did you type?
<harry>  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<harry> that exactly
<mwe> harry: just file open and browse to the file. I don't know why it didn't open it
<harry> at the gedit???
<ferronica1> i am there only
<mwe> harry: can't you open a file from gedit?
<ohzie> !quicktime
<ubotu> from memory, quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<harry> mwe: i can
<fyrestrtr> ferronica1: what do you need help with?
<harry> mwe: on what file do i search it???
<ferronica1> sammiak_: If u seen my desktop, top  pannel i wanna remove them all
<harry> mwe: what do i search???
<mwe> harry: good open /etc/apt/sources.list. I thinks you are creating a new file I don't know why. open the existing one in gedit
<mwe> harry: /etc/apt/
<ferronica1> sammiak_:
<ferronica1> sammiak_: ???
<visik7> !bacula
<ubotu> visik7: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<harry> mwe:ive opened it
<mwe> harry: is it open now?
<mwe> harry: good
<harry> yeah
<harry> the file appeared again
<salmiak_> ferronica, yeh...right-click it and click on remove?
<mwe> harry: put a # in the beginning of line 1. that will disable the cd. then
<mwe> harry: remove the # in the beginning of lines 5 and 6
<harry> w8
<harry> not so fast
<harry> i cant type anythin
<mwe> harry: can't type?
<harry> i cant type on anything
<mwe> harry: is the the gedit you opened with gksudo gedit?
<ferronica> salmiak_:  then where to put my these icons
<salmiak_> you downloaded the package?
<harry> ive opened the gedit /etc/apt/sources.list on the terminal and the file appeared
<mwe> harry: you wont have permission to change the file without gksudo
<ferronica> salmiak_:  time
<harry> am i wrong on this one
<harry> thats what i did
<salmiak_> ferronica, go into the menu, ->system->preferences->themes
<mwe> harry: odd
<harry> wait
<harry> maybe i'm missing something
<harry> what do i do again to gain acces gksudo???
<mwe> harry: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<salmiak_> ferronica, brb
<mwe> harry: close any other open gedit windows so you don't get confused
<harry> this is what is shown
<harry> (gksudo:944): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<harry> (gksudo:944): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<harry> (gedit:946): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<harry> (gedit:946): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<harry> (gedit:946): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<harry> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<harry> after i typed the command
<mwe> harry: it's broken
<mwe> harry: use nano instead
<PengouinPdt> io all
<fyrestrtr> harry: do not flood in this channel, use a pastebin service.
<mwe> harry: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<harry>  what's nano
<McScruff> is there a way to have a pc that uses another pc for all the power (like a p2 64mb ram pc that actually runs off a powerful one)?
<harry> ok
<mwe> harry: another editor
<mwe> harry: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<fyrestrtr> McScruff: yes. Just install a remote X client and use the network.
<salmiak_> ah, there
<mwe> harry: is it open now?
<harry> a file just opened
<harry> yeah
<mwe> good put a # at the beginning of line 1
<mwe> harry: ^^
<harry> i opened it on terminal
<mwe> harry: that will disable the cd which is a good thing
<mwe> harry: that's good
<harry> do i open it at gedit???
<mwe> harry: no
<mwe> harry: gedit or locales is broken. it will probably be fixed when you update
<mwe> harry: did you type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<blunted> what kernel does the kubuntu have
<mwe> harry: and did it open the file?
<harry> the first line u said was the second line specificallt right
<cafuego_> same one as buntu
<salmiak_> blunted, open terminal and write "uname -r"
<harry> yeah i did
<blunted> im not using it
<blunted> i was asking
<salmiak_> ah ok then
<salmiak_> ;)
<cafuego_> 2.6.12-9
<mwe> harry: good so type that # at the beginning of line 1 now
<harry> mwe: ive placed a # beside the deb-cd........
<harry> is that right???
<mwe> harry: yeah good
<harry> then next???
<mwe> harry: now remove the # on line 5 and 6
<McScruff> anyone tried ubuntu on xbox?
<mwe> harry: have you done that?
<mwe> harry: removed the # a the start of line 5 and 6 ?
<harry> ok done
<daryl_> How do i make apt-get/synaptic ignore a package, so it doesn't update?
<mwe> harry: now on lines 20,21,36 and 37 remove the # as well
<visik7> yes you can do it
<soundray> daryl_: look for the lock menu command
<graveson> where can i find a debian package for xara xtreme
<harry> mwe: ok done
<mwe> harry: and in lines 10,11,33 and 34 remove the # too
<cwillu> any vm experts around?  I'm having swappiness issues
<daryl_> How do i make apt-get/synaptic ignore a package, so it doesn't update?  do i  use filters?
<harry> ok done
<harry> mwe:done
<captine> yes, i finally got ubuntu connected to the internet.  Excuse my outburst of joy :)
<soundray> daryl_, I've answered that. What's the problem?
<mwe> harry: now on line 36 and 37 add a space and the word multiverse at the end of the line
<daryl_> soundray : you said lock menu.. i coudln't find it
<daryl_> soundray: i dont' want wine to upgrade.  i did a custom install
<soundray> daryl_: it's a menu command, called lock
<harry> add a space where at 36 and 37
<visik7>  graveson xara extreme is a windows program
<cwillu> if I set swappiness=0 (as suggested as a good way to keep apps from paging out overnight), I seem to get random oom killings;  I read vm.txt (which appears out of date), but judging from the forums I've read, nobody else has this problem
<soundray> daryl: Package-Lock Version
<mwe> harry: at the end of the line. a space and the word multiverse
<mwe> harry: right after universe
<graveson> visik: http://www.xaraxtreme.org/about/
<harry> mwe: ok done
<mwe> harry: do that in lines 20 and 21 as well
<daryl_> soundray: i am not sure what you mean by a menu command.  could you clarify?
<harry> mwe:ok done
<mwe> harry: now replace all occurences of ph. with archive. in the urls
<soundray> daryl_, a menu is what you usually see at the top of the window in a graphical user interface.
<mwe> harry: no wait
<harry> yes??
<harry> mwe: yes
<soundray> daryl_, it is used to invoke commands by pointing-and-clicking.
<soundray> daryl_, you ever used a computer?
<mwe> harry: just remove the ph. part so it read archive.ubuntu.com without ph. in front
<liquidindian> Are there any 'processes' that run in the backround in Ubuntu, that might be slowing my machine down?
<liquidindian> as in Windows?
<mwe> harry: on all the lines
<fyrestrtr> liquidindian: a few.
<daryl_> soundray: aye, but what you said didn't make sense, because i dont' have a drop down menu option w/"lock"
<fyrestrtr> liquidindian: on a console, type 'top'
<harry> mwe: ive done it on all the lines
<soundray> daryl_, then you aren't running synaptic. Yet your question referred to synaptic
<mwe> harry: save the file and paste it on paste.ubuntu-nl.org so I can verify it
<soundray> daryl: Package-Lock Version
<mwe> harry: ctrl-X to save and exit
<soundray> daryl_: Package-Lock Version
<captine> how do i ask the bot questions?  is there a specific format/command etc?
<liquidindian> I'm wondering why the sound in Jagged Alliance isn't working in game (it's stuttering really badly) but in the cutscene at the beginning it's fine/
<harry> how do i copy it all???
<soundray> captine: /msg ubotu ubotu
<daryl_> soundray: i see, i guess i have to select the package, from the list of products,t hen go to package.
<harry> i cant drag it all down
<mwe> captine: /msg ubotu usage
<mwe> harry: copy paste the first part then page down and copy paste the rest
<captine> soundray, thanks
<daryl_> soundray: thanks for the clarification, i undrstand how to lock the package now
<harry> mwe:on what site again
<mwe> harry: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<harry> mwe: where do i paste it again???
<mwe> harry: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<harry> cant find it
<mwe> harry: huh?
<luke__> can sombody please tell me where i can get a linux lexmark z180 series printer driver?
<mwe> harry: type it correctly
<harry> i typed at my address bar www.paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mwe> harry: not www.
<mwe> harry: just paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<harry> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13783
<harry> theres the url
<harry> mwe: is this still going to take long???
<mwe> harry: no
<arrick> mwe whaddup
<jofo> i know that this is the wrong place but can sombody help me with xubuntu question?
<mwe> harry: good now sve the file, ctrl-x
<mwe> harry: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> jofo: in dapper?
<mwe> harry: save, not sve :)
<harry> wait wait
<harry> i typed Y to save it
<mwe> arrick: going to school soon
<mwe> harry: good
<mwe> harry: now sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> jofo: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<harry> mwe: oh thank god now it workd
<mwe> harry: great
<harry> mwe: hey mwe, how did you get to know all of this
<harry> mwe: hey mwe, how did you get to know all of this??
<jofo> gnomefreak: i've forgot how do i check?
<liquidindian> Where can I adjust my desktop to 16-bit color?
<gnomefreak> oh well brb
<mwe> harry: aftet sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade you should be able to install whatever you wanted
<gnomefreak> jofo: lsb_release -a
<harry> another question???
<gnomefreak> jofo: type that in termminal
<harry> do you know about turbo gears???
<mwe> harry: someone else maybe, I gotta go ...
<harry> thnk you very much
<mwe> yw
<captine> this apt-get thing is really cool
<jofo> gnomefreak: 6.06
<soundray> liquidindian: edit the DefaultDepth option in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> jofo: its a known issue and its being worked on its been broken for about a week
<liquidindian> soundray, okay :)
<jofo> gnomefreak: u lost me there, what is theown bug?
<gnomefreak> jofo: xubuntu is unusable/uninstallable atm there was an update for a lib that broke everything check back in here if im around ill let you know when its fixed
<soundray> gnomefreak: are you involved with xubuntu?
<gnomefreak> soundray: no but ive been getting really pissed on this issue and has talked to people that are
<gnomefreak> lixfce4utils is the name of the lib thats borked iirc
<gnomefreak> libxfceutils
<gnomefreak> now brb for smake
<gnomefreak> smoke
<soundray> gnomefreak: enjoy your smake
<gnomefreak> :)
<soundray> gnomefreak: don't inhale ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<jofo> k, my problem is that cant log in Xubuntu, r we talking about the same thing here? ;)
<soundray> jofo: yes, I reckon that's what it is.
<soundray> jofo: you'll have to make do with failsafe in the meantime.
<Ven] n^> im trying to modprobe speedstep-centrino but i get "no such device" .. and the folder /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ is empty.. what do i forget?
<liquidindian> soundray, tsk, it already is that.  Guess my laptop is just too rubbish to run it.  Pity, it worked fine in windows.
<soundray> liquidindian: have you set the maximum X resolution to the native resolution of your display?
<liquidindian> soundray, I'm not sure...
<soundray> liquidindian: what video driver are you using?
<jofo> soundray: so there is no way of creating a new user in the terminal
<liquidindian> soundray, how do I find that out?
<gnomefreak> jofo: is that what you installed is xubuntu or ubuntu +xubuntu-desktop?
<soundray> liquidindian: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> jofo: there is: 'sudo adduser newusername'
<jofo> soundray: xubuntu
<liquidindian> soundray, wacom?  Savage?
<gnomefreak> jofo: what does it say on login?
<soundray> liquidindian: do you know what video chipset your laptop uses?
<gnomefreak> jofo: or do you get in than nothing works
<jofo> gnomefreak: no i have no user to chose
<jofo> gnomefreak: so i have to use the failsafe way...
<soundray> soundray: sorry, it's obvious.
<victori> planning to upgrade from debian-unstable to ubuntu dapper, think it will work?
<soundray> liquidindian: sorry, it's obvious
<victori> by changing apt-sources
<liquidindian> soundray, I'll dive into the depths of history... "integrated Via ProSavage KN133 graphics chip with 16MB of SDRAM", if that makes sense.
<gnomefreak> jofo: when you get to xubuntu login page if you type your user name and user password what happens?
<soundray> liquidindian: savage is supported fairly well
<soundray> liquidindian: try the wiki:
<soundray> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<liquidindian> soundray, obvious?
<soundray> liquidindian: you had savage in the grep Driver output.
<jofo> gnomefreak  thats the thing, ive never got to chose a user when i installed
<liquidindian> soundray, ahh.  I'm still learning.  I don't know much yet.
<captine> Hi there.  if i have a laptop and a desktop, and the laptop has an internet connection (at work), can i somehow ubdate my ubuntu desktop from the updated laptop?
<arrick> yes
<arrick> ssh
<soundray> liquidindian: 1024x768 with 16 bpp should be no problem with your setup. Probably even 24bpp.
<soundray> captine: is there no internet at all on the desktop, or just slow?
<jofo> gnomefreak; well i tried: sudo adduser, ill try to log in with the new user
<gnomefreak> jofo: ok yes that is sounding like same issue (atleast that could be caused by the same library) here are a feww choices  1. you can download burn install ubuntu 2. you can wait for a fix for xubuntu <not sure how long atm but i would think within a week> or you can go to ctrl+alt+f2 and when you get to tty2 type what soundray gave you than install ubuntu-desktop and use gnome until fixed
<balor> could someone please type a hash/pound symbol?  I'm on a Mac running Ubuntu with no hash key :P
<highvoltage> #
<gnomefreak> #
<jofo> k, thx ill try!
<balor> highvoltage, gnomefreak : tnx
<gnomefreak> yw
<highvoltage> balor: you can also press alt+f2 and type 'charmap' and enter
<liquidindian> I wish I'd known about nano before...
<balor> highvoltage, yeah.  Or Apple could cop on :P
<salmiak_> liquidindian, why?
* gnomefreak has charetor map in menu ;)
<DrNickRiviera> does anyone know whether there is an active maintainer for the ubuntu mythtv packages?
<liquidindian> salmiak_, because vim scares me :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> DrNickRiviera, look in the changelog
<DrNickRiviera> because the ones on multiverse are still version 0.18 and 019 has been out for quite a while
<salmiak_> liquidindian, vim ? best editor ever! :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> <3 vim
<highvoltage> gnomefreak: i'm on xfce atm, so i wasn't sure where a user would find charmap in gnome :)
<YaKuT> hallo
<balor> liquidindian, don't listen to salmiak_ . Emacs all the way
<liquidindian> salmiak_, maybe eventually I'll use it :)
<ramvi> Heya, I tried to install Xgl as said in the wiki. As I did the "ln -sf /usr/bin/Xgl /etc/X11/X" and rebooted, X wouldn't start back up. What do I do?
<salmiak_> balor, so, it's a fight you want? meet me at #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<balor> salmiak_, lol
<gnomefreak> i think its in applications>accesorires (i used alacarte to remove it from menu. and stop teasing me with xfce :( i miss mine
<YaKuT> made in russia
<soundray> ramvi: log in on a console (Ctrl-Alt-F1), run 'sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/Xorg /etc/X11/X ; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<ramvi> I don't have to do the restart, X and gdm can't start. Using kdm btw. But, okay, thanks :)
<YaKuT> Greetings who  from Russia will respond??
<soundray> ramvi: who said anything about restart?
<soundray> ramvi: have you relinked Xorg?
<YaKuT> Greetings who  from Russia will respond??
<ramvi> Doesn't /etc/init.d/gdm restart' reboot?
<soundray> ramvi: no, it doesn't. Have you fixed it?
<ramvi> Relinked? Please come again.. Thanks so much for the help!
<haakonn> is gam_server supposed to constantly take 10% cpu? (amd athlon64)
<ramvi> No, not yet. I have to get all the help I can get and go 7 floors up to my computer and try to fix it
<soundray> ramvi: switch to a text console to login, bypassing X, which doesn't work. To do this, hit Ctrl-Alt-F1
<ramvi> Ok
<soundray> ramvi: log in with your username and password. Then type 'sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/Xorg /etc/X11/X'. Then type 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart'
<ramvi> ok, thanks a bunch!
<ramvi> :)
<soundray> ramvi: that will restore Xorg in place of Xgl and restart kdm and X
<serp> how do I extract a .bz2 file?
<soundray> serp bunzip2 (tar jxf if it's a tar.bz2)
<ramvi> Thanks bye :)
<serp> soundray: oh okay
<serp> thx
<victori> is there a unstable branch?
<soundray> victori: yes, it's called Dapper Drake. Join #ubuntu+1 to discuss
<soundray> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<gnomefreak> victori: not yet but there is a pre release version of ubuntu
<serve> jhjk
<soundray> serve, your test worked
<gnomefreak> take out pre release and add instead development
<donvella_> how do i make vlc my default media player instead of mplayer?
<variant> anyone know a p2p client that will run on ubuntu with a command line interface and uses http for file transfers?
<balor> variant, wget
<balor> variant, freenet
<soundray> donvella_: do you mean in nautilus?
<donvella_> soundray: id say so, if nautilus runs on gnome
<hukkka> how is wget p2p?
<variant> balor: wget is not a p2p client
<balor> hukkka, variant, depending on your definition of p2p
<soundray> donvella_: you didn't say gnome. It could have been firefox. Anyway, right click a media file, select Properties, go to Open With and select the default app for this file type.
<YaKuT> Greetings who  from Russia will respond??
<soundray> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<donvella_> soundray: yeh ive done all that but in limewire it still tries to open them with mplayer...?
<soundray> donvella_: then you will have to tell limewire about your preference.
<donvella_> tried that
<zcat[1] > Just in case anyone it tempted to try it, my apt-get dist-upgrade to dapper went _very_ badly. I ended up doing a clean install again.
<zcat[1] > ymmv :)
<soundray> zcat[1] : certainly my mileage varied. What was the point of failure?
<YaKuT> Greetings who  from Russia will respond??
<soundray> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<zcat[1] > kdm wouldn't start, network modules wouldn't load, probably other things. I decided a clean install was easiest
<zcat[1] > I've been playing with gnome, kde, edubuntu, and lots of other crap.. my upgrade was 1425 packages...
<soundray> zcat[1] : it often is, especially on modern hardware.
<zcat[1] > I probably won't migrate this machine to eft.. my wife is ready to kill me right now!
<soundray> zcat[1] : oh, I thought my installation was big with about 1000 packages.
<zcat[1] > s'ok, she'll love it when I get everything set up nicely.
* soundray has a wife like that ;)
<zcat[1] > she hates it when I change things around.
<donvella_> zcat[1] : you should put the pants on mate ;)
<donvella_> zcat[1] : take control of this relationship
<zcat[1] > nah, I need to get her her own machine perhaps
<YaKuT> Greetings who  from Russia will respond??
<soundray> YaKuT: can you stop this please.
<YaKuT> flood?
<moruan> what do you want Russian for
<salmiak_> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<salmiak_> maybe?
<soundray> salmiak_: told him that twice already.
<salmiak_> yeah i know, but maybe the thirt time he'd understand?
<salmiak_> ;p
<moruan> :<
<salmiak_> moruan?
<momo> hi
<salmiak_> 'lo
<arrick> working later
<Protocol1> !vmware
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Protocol1
<momo> have anybody installed Oracle in Ubuntu ?
<kbrooks> Seveas: ping
<Seveas> kbrooks, yes?
<kbrooks> Seveas: in the early morning (EDT), people were "abusing" (kind of) !ops
<Seveas> hmm
<kbrooks> Seveas: i was just scrolling up when i saw that. i was wondering why the highlight was activated
<kbrooks> Seveas: (for the word easyubuntu)
<jose__> espaa
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<momo> can anybody do me a favor ?
<salmiak_> nope ;P
<salmiak_> what kind of favor?
<momo> mysql.h
<momo> who have mysql.h
<salmiak_> no tme
<salmiak_> not me*
<bitotob> I'm finding it impossible to get my internet connection to work in my new installation of Ubuntu
<momo> i need it to interact C program with mysql
<donvella> does anyone know a good program to burn dvd-video files?
<momo> check the Ubuntu FAQ
<ompaul> momo, for what?
<salmiak_> donvella, gnomebaker?
<momo> mysql.h
<ompaul> momo, na, have a look at installing the source for mysql
<donvella> salmiak_: i tried that but i cant see if thers a dvd-video button, i have a lot of video files i want to convert
<donvella> to one DVD
<momo> i make i try
<donvella> and play it on mmy DVD player
<bitotob> I'm in an apartment complex where I just plug my ethernet cable into a jack on the wall to get my internet connection.
<captine> bitotob, i struggled for a long time with my connection as well :/
<bitotob> When using XP the internet connection works automatically.
<bitotob> captine: I can get it to work with Ubuntu but only for about 20 mins
<captine> bitotob, weird
<bitotob> I set it up as a static IP even though it is really a DHCP connection
<bitotob> becuase trying to set it as a DHCP does not work with Ubuntu
<salmiak_> that's weird...
<bitotob> well my DHCP server only licenses my ip address for 20 minute segments
<captine> bitotob, I'm using dhcp now in ubuntu
<bitotob> so, I can set up the static for 20 mins, but then when it relicenses me a new ip i lose the connection
<speedie> Is there a way to connect to AIM via HTTP protocol? (while still using an actual client, not a web based client)
<captine> bitotob, i'm not a master on dhcp, but surely if u set ubuntu for dhcp it will work?
<bitotob> it says that it is working but i have no connection
<salmiak_> do you really get an IP?
<salmiak_> ifconfig?
<bitotob> only manually setting up the static has worked, and that only for a short period at a time
<captine> bitotob, do what salmiak_ said, set up ubuntu as dhcp - under networking
<captine> bitotob, then in console or in the networking settings menu check that an ip is assigned.
<captine> i.e. ifconfig eth0
<zcat[1] > dhcp should work, that's what windows will be using. There is likely some other problem with using the wrong module or something..
<captine> i had a problem with the live cd, where i would have to manually go and activate eth0 everytime i booted.
<zcat[1] > reading dmesg might shed some light
<captine> i think it was due to me having a wireless card of something
<bitotob> could it be that ubuntu doesn't recognize my network card, or would that make it impossible for me to connect for short periods under a static ip configuration?
<bitotob> when people say enter "some linux jazz" into "a terminal" what are they talking about....what is a terminal?
<zcat[1] > my wireless takes too long to find an ESSID, I have to give it time before I run dhcpd .. and I have seen some wired NIC's that take a while to detect the connection too..
<salmiak_> bitotob: "start-menu"->accessories->terminal
<bitotob> ok thats similar to "run" in windows?
<zcat[1] > looks a lot like 'cmd' shell in windows..
<bitotob> ok
<salmiak_> but it's more powerful, ofcourse ;)
<captine> bitotob, system -> administration ->networking.  Check that the device is active and set to dhcp.  thats about all my ubuntu knowledge:)
<bitotob> my NIC just says that its a "VIA 10/100mbs Fast Ethernet Adapter"
<bitotob> no brand name or anything specific
<salmiak_> i've had one of those
<salmiak_> working
<salmiak_> in linux
<salmiak_> not ubuntu, though, but linux still.
<captine> salmiak_, why not ubuntu?
<salmiak_> ubuntu didn't exist when i used it ;)
<captine> lol.
* zcat[1]  has run assorted via NIC's..
<mason_> Does Ubuntu have a charmap ?
<bitotob> ubuntu says its working with dhcp but then when i try to open firefow it says "google.com can not be found...
<_jason> mason_: applications > accessories > character map
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mediated!*@*]  by Seveas
<captine> i've found all linux versions seem to work well with most cards (at least the verions i've tried)
<mason_> _jason: thanks
<salmiak_> anyway, set your NIC to DHCP, wait until ubuntu tells you that you got an IP connection, write "ifconfig" in a terminal and see if you get an IP
<bitotob> i bought my computer at the Yongsan market in Seoul korea
<bitotob> could that be relavent...perhaps my NIC is some weird graymarket crap
<zcat[1] > The fastest machine I own was pulled out of a dumpster..
<cbear> Hello.  I'd like to set up a systemwide keyboard shortcut to launch beagle-search (or any other application).  How would I do that?
<captine> bitotob, i'm sure thats not a prob
<salmiak_> another reason to why you can't find google.com is because your DNS isn't working
<_jason> ubotu: tell cbear about shortcuts
<vanden> Hi, still an ubuntu newbie. I'm running breezy, and feeling left behind by apps like thunderbird and firefox. Synaptic isn't offering me the 1.5 releases. Can I safely update them myself? I've STFW for info on any possible downsides of updating myself, but have come up empty. Pointers?
<cbear> _jason, Thanks.
<bitotob> the DNS works when I set it manually with a static IP
<zcat[1] > try and ping 64.233.167.99
<bitotob> but then i lose the connection after 20 mins
<_jason> vanden: you can update yourself outside the repos.  However, dapper will be out in less that 3 weeks, so if they are working fine, I would just wait for then.  That way you cna stick to official repositories.  If you still want the instructions anyway, just type: /msg ubotu firefox1.5    and    /msg ubotu thunderbird1.5
<zcat[1] > the card was definately OK in windows?
<salmiak_> yeah, i was just going to say something similar...enable DHCP, ping 64.233.167.99 and see if you get any response (to ping, open terminal and write 'ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx'
<yang_> 
<_jason> vanden: (dapper has firefox1.5)
<cbear> _jason, I don't seem to have a Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor ... (Dapper beta)
<vanden> _jason: Thanks. Is it better to stick to the official repositories?
<zcat[1] > I'd grab a different card anyhow.. it sounds dodgy and NIC's are dirt cheap..
<bitotob> i also wondered if it has to do with me being in Korea. I'm not sure that is possible yet but they stricly controll their internet. I'm on the largest provider in the country and I can't go to Electronic Freedom Foundation's website
<bitotob> it is blocked
<vanden> _jason: If so, why?
<_jason> cbear: dapper questions should go to #ubuntu+1, but configuration editor was removed from the menus in dapper.  You can type it in a terminal: gconf-editor
<zcat[1] > bitotob: north or south?
<cbear> _jason, Thanks again.
<bitotob> south
<_jason> vanden: if you stick to official repos, you know the packages on your system have been tested for stability and benefit from security updates by the ubuntu team
<bitotob> its like brave new world over here
<zcat[1] > they filter you?
<bitotob> tons
<salmiak_> zcat[1] , it can just be a coincidence with the dns...the dns DHCP gives him may be down for the moment...
<bitotob> tons of sites are blocked
<bitotob> pornagraphy is illegal in SK
<bitotob> drug sites are blocked
<bitotob> hightimes.com
<_jason> vanden: if you install on your own, you have to take care of updates and keep track of them.  The update manager won't tell you about it
<bitotob> that type of thing
<bitotob> EFF being blocked was a bit scary to me though.
<vanden> _jason: Thanks. I take it that is more important for less well-used things than ff and tb. Anyway, thanks for the info. (The /msg ubotu thing is really helpful!)
<_jason> vanden: np
<zcat[1] > salmiak_: yeah, I hit that once, went to sort out a guy's computer. Made a few insignificant changes and suddenly nothing would work. After about a half hour of feeling like I'd fscked up, it turned out the ISP was having an outage. Bad timing.
<salmiak_> zcat[1] , i've been through it too ;)
<salmiak_> feeling like a worthless pile of dung
<kbrooks> any feature requests for EasyUbuntu?
<salmiak_> and then it just starts working again
<zcat[1] > I hate teh intarweb some days!
<salmiak_> but i don't see the reason why dhcp updates your IP every 20 mins
<kbrooks> any feature requests for EasyUbuntu?
<salmiak_> kbrooks, huh?
<mjr> salmiak_, basically because the server wants to free the IP unless you tell it that you're using it once in a while
<kbrooks> !tell salmiak_ about easyubuntu
<zcat[1] > South Korea probably doesn't have the msot clueful techies..
<speedie> zcat[1] : quite the contrary
<speedie> zcat[1] : I lived in South Korea for two years
<speedie> a) they have the fastest internet in the world
<bitotob> I think 95% of the country has internet in there home
<speedie> b) they have some of the best hackers in the world
<zcat[1] > I lived there for four years.. but that was about 30 years ago.. :)
<bitotob> My connection is silly fast
<speedie> I lived there last year :)
* speedie lives in Japan now, and has 100mb fiber
<soundray> Ask yourself whether you are still ontopic please
<salmiak_> interesting, kbrooks
* captine lives in south africa and has 56k gprs connection at home :<
<speedie> heh, I just saw the attack on South Korea, and it's one of my favorite places in the world, had to defend it
* zcat[1]  lives on NZ and has 'broadband' slower than most 3rd world countries..
<salmiak_> kbrooks, i'll try it out and see if there's anything i want to request
<kbrooks> salmiak_: ok
<serp> how do I play vmw files in ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > what's a vmw ?
<serp> wmv
<bitotob> speedie were you using ubuntu in Corea
<zcat[1] > ahhh...
<gnomefreak> serp: w32codecs
<zcat[1] > !w32codecs
<soundray> kbrooks: in terms of nonfree software available at no charge, you've got it covered as far as I am concerned.
<gnomefreak> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install. To use w32codecs on a 64-bit system, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<soundray> kbrooks: a flash solution for amd64 would be nice.
<zcat[1] > thanks.. is that how you do it :)
<kbrooks> soundray: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170204 < by the way
* hyperstream is back. Gone for 2 hours 26 min 10 sec.
<gnomefreak> soundray: i think someone downloaded and installed it from site and it worked on 64 bit
<kbrooks> soundray: the solution is apparently a chroot
<serp> that url doesn't work
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: wow
<ompaul> hyperstream, turn that off, and leave it off - in a channel with over 600 in it its madness
<soundray> gnomefreak: yes, I know, it's on the wiki even, but it's technically unsatisfying.
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: i'm gonna ask some users
<gnomefreak> zcat[1] : its longer than the limit so for those you need to use !+
<zcat[1] > I got shockwave working.. wine + winetools + windows firefox + windows shockwave plugin..
<zcat[1] > still no luck getting MSIE to run in wine
<soundray> zcat[1] : on amd64?
<zcat[1] > no, on 32bit
<vanden> when dapper comes out, will the update manager take care of it? I mean, will I get offered a slew of package upgrades and just need to accept them to be dapperized?
<zcat[1] > I think amd64 still hs the same problem running wine too..
<ompaul> vanden, that is how an upgrade works
<kbrooks> vanden: u
<kbrooks> !upgrade
<ubotu> [upgrade]  Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<kbrooks> read this please
<vanden> ompaul: thanks, wasn't sure if major ones were different.
<hyperstream> omg
<gnomefreak> i think that is all changing when released
<hyperstream> ompaul,  thanks for pointing that out i didnt relise :/
<zcat[1] > vanden: in theory.. but a lot of people had trouble upgrading to breezy that way, and I just tried it.. it went badly
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : well, dapper is pretty stable
<gnomefreak> eh
<soundray> zcat[1] : no, you said you used dist-upgrade, didn't you?
<vanden> zcat[1] : that's too bad. Badly how?
<gnomefreak> not really for xubuntu
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : for flight7 status
<zcat[1] > badly everything broke
<gnomefreak> seeing its borked all kinds of ways
<soundray> zcat[1] : vanden, upgrades with update manager are more reliable than with apt-get, I hear.
<zcat[1] > otoh I have done all kinds of ugly hacks that most people probably wouldn't have to deal with. I was overdue for a clean install anyway :)
<ompaul> vanden, before one upgrades one should always do a backup of ones home directory, it is always a good Idea from this perspective to have two things when you go do upgrade, a live CD and an install CD
<ompaul> vanden, for this reason a seperate /home is always useful
<vanden> ompaul: good advice. The cd's aren't going to happen. I'm on the road with a very thin pipe :-(
<zcat[1] > My stuff's on /dev/hdd so reinstalling isn't a major hassle..
<kbrooks> vanden: thin pipe?
<ompaul> vanden, wait until you are near a big pipe and ask someone to get you the disks
<vanden> ompaul: The seperate /home -- do you mean a dedicate /home partition? I was a bit surprised than breezy didn't install that way by default.
<ompaul> kbrooks,  pipe = bandwidith
<salmiak_> vanden, yeah, i was too
<haboy> nid help
<kbrooks> ah, ompaul
<haboy> can someone help me???
<gary> I'm trying to install mplayer-586 on my computer.  It is a 686 system and I get a dependency error: libdirectfc-0.9-20.  Any ideas how this could be rectified
<salmiak_> tell us your problem, haboy :)
<ompaul> vanden, how to choose that for a user, sanely
<soundray> vanden, salmiak_: it's more fault-tolerant for a fully automated install.
<haboy> whats the superuser acces???
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> haboy, ^^
<haboy> whats the superuser acces???
<salmiak_> haboy, like administrator in windows...
<kbrooks> soundray: fault tolerant?
<haboy> who here knows about turbo gears???
<vanden> ompaul: "how to choose that for a user, sanely" Sorry? I don't understand.
<kbrooks> haboy: what about it?
<haboy> do you know it kbrooks
<haboy> do you know it kbrooks??
<kbrooks> haboy: just ask
<ompaul> vanden, how to partition the disk - some people want lots of apps and little data and others want different layouts
<haboy> i'm having a hard time installing it
<haboy> maybe u know it???
<soundray> kbrooks: setting up a single data partition during an automated install leaves fewer points of failure than subdividing into root and home. It also makes it easier to set up extra partitions to your liking after the fact.
<haboy> kbrooks: u wouldn't ask if ur not on it
<vanden> ompaul: I see. Yes, no general solution. My expectation was formed form a previous effort with mandrake. (I love ubuntu as it is the first that 'just worked' with my laptop.)
<ompaul> vanden, :-)
<fid_> anyone awake?
<haboy> kbrooks:???
<gnomefreak> haboy: what type if file is it?
<kbrooks> haboy: ...
<ompaul> soundray, that was to me and vanden
<zcat[1] > zZzZ
<fid_> whoa there are lots of people in here
<kbrooks> haboy: dude.
<f00li5h> yes, many
<haboy> what kbrooks??
<soundray> vanden: setting up a single data partition during an automated install leaves fewer points of failure than subdividing into root and home. It also makes it easier to set up extra partitions to your liking after the fact.
<salmiak_> fid_: yupp
<fid_> i'm setting up an irc server and I need someone to test it from outside my router...
<fid_> can anyone help me out?
<gnomefreak> not even 700 yet :(
<kbrooks> haboy: #turbogears
<soundray> ompaul, it was also to kbrooks
<haboy> kbrooks: can u help me with it?
<f00li5h> fid_: you shouln't ask that in here...
<f00li5h> fid_: unless you're pretty sure of the volume of your link
<haboy> kbrooks. its not a game. if ur aware of it??
<kbrooks> haboy: i'm not a teacher
<fid_> i'm not terribly worried about it
<zcat[1] > !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<gnomefreak> haboy: give me a site for it please
<kbrooks> haboy: GO TO #turvogears
<vanden> thanks all. later.
<fid_> just asking someone to try it out really quick
<haboy> gnomefreak: it's for web development
<fid_> see if it works
<captine> does ubuntu have native support for .wmv files?
<zcat[1] > try what?
<haboy> gnomefreak: it's for web development
<fid_> connecting to my irc server
<zcat[1] > captine: no
<kbrooks> captine: not iirc
<soundray> captine: no, it can't be supported by a fully free system
<fid_> i'm on the same side of the router as the server so I can't tell if its working right yet
<zcat[1] > captine: but you can load w32codecs
<haboy> gnomefreak: www.turbogears.org
<gnomefreak> ty haboy now giv eme a few ill look see what i come up with
<haboy> gnomefreak: go to downloads. the instructions there won't work on this system
<gnomefreak> haboy: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sliipy> is there possible to upgrade a i386 install to a amd64?
<sliipy> or is it better to reinstall the machine?
<haboy> gnomefreak: how do i join there??
<captine> thnks
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik reinstall
<soundray> sliipy: no, you have to reinstall. All the packages are different.
<gnomefreak> haboy: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<haboy> gnomefreak: on the address table???
<kbrooks> haboy; no
<gnomefreak> haboy: like you would type in this channel
<kbrooks> haboy: where you type
<ompaul> haboy, where you type you just type, >>>>/join #ubuntu-offtopic<<<
<ompaul> haboy, leaving out the ><
<sliipy> i thought there might be a chance that i could change something in sources.list and do a dist-upgrade
* c0lored used dist-upgrade and had no problems...
<zcat[1] > sliipy: you could try.. worst case you were going to have to reinstall anyway..
<soundray> sliipy: are you sure you want this anyway? What do you use your computer for?
<sliipy> totally worth it ;)
<soundray> sliipy: quite a number of i386 packages aren't available for amd64
<yonatan> hi there, I've just scanned an image using xsane and it saved the fiel as a .pnm ... what do I use to view/edit it now?
<sliipy> well, it's a server going out to a customer, its got no cd, and our netinstall system only got ubuntu_i386.. and the customer is going to run amd64
<zcat[1] > eog ?
<soundray> yonatan, gimp, gqview, eog,...
<sliipy> so i'd like to test the "correct" arch
<vinboy> any great game for linux?
<soundray> yonatan: also, install netpbm for conversion tools.
<salmiak_> vinboy, xjump
<sliipy> but maby i should just include a amd64 install in our netinstall system
<zcat[1] > planetpenguin racer?
<sliipy> and reinstall
<yonatan> soundray, gimp doesn't like it, not tried the others
<zcat[1] > torcs
<vinboy> thanks
<zcat[1] > flightgear
<soundray> yonatan: gimp opens pnm files usually. Maybe it's faulty.
<yonatan> soundray, done 5 or 6 different files, it won't open any of them... could it be that xsane didn't save the files right?
<soundray> yonatan: it's possible, but too early to conclude, since you haven't tried any viewers yet.
<soundray> yonatan: you could also try sane from within gimp. (File - Acquire I think)
<yonatan> soundray, well, the pnms kill eog... trying gqview
<yonatan> soundray, that last one would only work if I still had the source... :( gqview doesn't work either.
<soundray> yonatan: try pnmfile from netpbm for info about your file
<yonatan> soundray, will try netpbm next
<cg> could u help install via8233 sound card?
<cg> i compile alsaconf and met error: need curses lib, where to find the curses lib
<Industrial> who's u?
<Industrial> *badoom tisch*
<cg> you
<Industrial> no, i'm Industrial
<yonatan> soundray, output from "pnmfile Desktop/tartan\ photos+/tartanscan0001.pnm" = Desktop/tartan photos+/tartanscan0001.pnm:      PPM raw, 849 by 1159  maxval 65535
<soundray> cg: you shouldn't need alsaconf. Do you see your card with lspci?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!scapor*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@IGLD-83-130-38-11.inter.net.il]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cg> soundray: what is lspci?
<soundray> yonatan: that's good. Try pnmtopng tartanscan0001.pnm >tartanscan0001.png and open the png
<salmiak_> cg a command...write "lspci" in the terminal
<soundray> cg: a command you type in a terminal window
<cg> my sound card can play music but have some unpleasant ZiZi sound
<salmiak_> ZiZi?
<soundray> cg: you can't fix that with alsaconf I'm afraid.
<yonatan> soundray, sweet! is it the same syntax if I want to use pnmtotiff? ie pnmtotiff tartanscan0001.pnm >tartanscan0001.tiff
<yonatan> guess I could just try it, huh?
<cg> yes lspci list something
<soundray> yonatan: man pnmtotiff if in doubt.
<salmiak_> cg, what's "ZiZi" sound?
<cg> soundray: what can i do now?
<soundray> cg: is it possible that your hardware is faulty?
<cg> unpleasant sound
<yonatan> soundray, hmm.... it's got a colourmap problem now as well - there's too many colours apparently, but that's ok, the tiff seems fine.
<c0lored> anyone know a good spot to get 1920x1200 wallpapers at?
<cg> no it work well under window 2k
<salmiak_> cg: start alsamixer
<cafuego_> c0lored: convert -resize
<yonatan> soundray: cool, cheers mate! ciao all!
<scapor> when IU want to browse a windows network, nautilus errors "smb:/// no valid location"
<soundray> cg: listen to salmiak_ and adjust levels, turn off surround, play a bit.
<c0lored> thank cafuego
<scapor> do I have to instakll something extra ,
<bwlang> cg: maybe you have one of the amps turned all the way up... try turning down the pcm amp.
<cg> i just use pcm.
<salmiak_> cg: i had unpleasant sounds before, and i played around with the settings in the mixer. It turned out that one of the amps didn't like it when they were maxed out. I found that around 70% of max amplification made the unpleasant sounds disappear, and i still could get a high volume out of my speakers
<salmiak_> cg: i'd recommend you to turn down pcm to around 70% and use Master to control your volume
<tarun> quick question how does one install the gcc,make etc dev tools on ubuntu
<cg> adjust the level seems useless,:(
<zcat[1] > !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<cg> i'll try
<soundray> tarun: ubotu's reply was for you.
<cafuego_> !try
<ubotu> There is no try! There is only do, and do not.
<tarun> thnks ubotu
<soundray> cafuego_: you should probably attribute that to Master Yoda
<cafuego_> soundray: Master Yoda is fictional
<soundray> cafuego_: so?
<cg> adjust the level is useless.
<salmiak_> cg: then it can't be the same problem i had. :/
<cg> is there a list to show supported sound card in ubuntu?
<cg> i think so?
<soundray> cg: if your card wasn't supported, you wouldn't hear sound at all.
<cg> i mean good support, not this quality
<salmiak_> cg: what player do you use to play your music files?
<salmiak_> xmms?
<cg> xmms
<c0lored> how would i figure out what resoloution my second monitor is running at?
<salmiak_> cg, have you checked if you use alsa as your output?
<eistFloripas> iwasupdatinmysystenwenwaspowerfailurenowicannotusespaceandvariousletters.
<cg> i try to use alsa but met some problem
<sliipy> to make an automated installer.. that just asks for hostname and disk partitioning.. is that hard?
<metatag> lol
<ferronica> any one here using PPPOE connection
<ferronica> with ADSL
<metatag> yup I am
<salmiak_> cg, what problem?
<_jason> eistFloripas: use dots instead of spaces until your resolve this :)
<ferronica> metatag: r u using???
<cg> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=VIA&card=VIA+southbridge+AC97+audio.&chip=VIA82C686%2C+VIA8233%2C+VIA8233A%2C+VIA8235%2C+VIA8237&module=via82xx
<metatag> ferronica : I use PPP0 rather
<soundray> !pppoe
<ubotu> from memory, pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<cg> i follow this direction to install and cannot compile the alsa-utils
<_jason> !info alsa-utils
<ubotu> alsa-utils: (ALSA utilities), section sound, is important. Version: 1.0.9a-4ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 1004 kB, Installed size: 1808 kB
<cg> while ./configure it tells me need curses lib
<metatag> ferronica : whats the prob?
<eistFloripas> ok.i.can.not.use.various.letters.not.even.issue.simple.commands.like.cd.to.a.directory.in.te.prompt!Can.someone.elp.me?
<_jason> cg: why are you compiling it?
<soundray> ubotu, pppoe is Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<ubotu> ...but pppoe is already something else...
<cg> i just follow the install guide
<ferronica> metatag: u got external modem too and u use dial up type to connect internet...
<_jason> cg: it's in the repositories
<cg> i am a new comer of linux so...
<cg> true?
<_jason> cg: you can install alsa-utils if you open system > administration > synaptic
<gnomefreak> lol soundray you have to use forget ... or use the editing way of doing it and im not sure how that works lol
<metatag> ferronica :  yeah thats right
<metatag> ferronica : I have a sagem fast 800 modem
<metatag> ferronica : Its a usb modem
<soundray> ubotu, no, pppoe is Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<ubotu> soundray: okay
<ferronica> metatag: ok, tell me them how to use it in ubuntu as we use it in windows
<soundray> !pppoe
<ubotu> pppoe is, like, Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<soundray> gnomefreak: worked.
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> i forgot about the no
<metatag> ferronica : well personally i used the eagle-usb drivers
<ferronica> metatag: now if i wanna to disconnect it what i do?
<metatag> ferronica : sudo stopadsl
<ferronica> metatag: bcoz there is no dialer in ubuntu, at the time of booting i switched ON the modem
<ferronica> metatag: u mean to disconnect???
<salmiak_> Spunky_Alven, pcg-forum? Just curious... ;)
<eistFloripas> can.i.update.my.keymaps.in.some.way?
<ferronica> metatag: how did u created the PPPOE connection in ur ubuntu>>>
<ferronica> ??
<metatag> ferronica : yeah i use : sudo stopadsl to stop
<metatag> ferronica : download eagle-usb drivers
<metatag> ferronica : compile and install
<eistFloripas> In.synaptic.says.tat.no.packae.is.broken.
<ferronica> metatag: i use lan card to connect my modem to PC
<metatag> ferronica : pretty easy infact
<Spunky_Alven> yep it's me salmiak_
<salmiak_> ;D
<ferronica> metatag: dont hav USB connection
<soundray> eistFloripas: look at /var/log/installer/ -- the most recent file in there should tell you what was installing when the powercut happened. Just reinstall that package.
<ferronica> metatag: Do u know ???
<metatag> ferronica : try System > Administration > Networking
<eistFloripas> tks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/ardchoille]  by Hobbsee
<ferronica> metatag:  there is Ethernet and modem connection
<soundray> eistFloripas: is the problem the same on the text console? (Ctrl-Alt-F1 to check, Alt-F7 to go back to X)
<patrick_king> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*inklbot*@*]  by Hobbsee
<patrick_king> hello
<patrick_king> sorry
<metatag> ferronica : is your connection active in Networking?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ferronica> metatag:  there is Ethernet and modem connection
<ferronica> metatag:  In both Activate option is DIM
<eistFloripas> yep.the.same.crtl.and.alt.keys.are.not.working.
<patrick_king> can anyone help me, im trying to add a login bit on my .php website(so some pages can only be viewed by members), how would i add this feature to it
<soundray> eistFloripas: have you rebooted since the first boot after the powercut?
<eistFloripas> Ops. Strangely it working now!
<salmiak_> :D
<ferronica> metatag:  :(
<_jason> eistFloripas: except your s is accented
<eistFloripas> Yes. I had rebooted other times.
<metatag> ferronica : is you modem correctly connected to your lan card?
<ferronica> metatag:  yes,
<soundray> _jason: dead key effect
<imc_> ANyone know what the --sm-disable option does to nm-applet? I can't find a man entry
<ferronica> metatag:  thats why i am on internet
<eistFloripas> But it didn't worked a little. I'm affraid the problem can repeat itself.
<soundray> eistFloripas: until it does, relax and find peace ;)
<ferronica> metatag: i wanna to know how to disconnect and connect it, As we do in windows??
<metatag> ferronica : u mean you are currently using the modem?
<speedie> If I have grub setup to boot linux default, and windows (manually from the grub prompt) is there a way I can choose which OS to boot when I reboot the system?
<momo> who knows mysql.h ?
<eistFloripas> thanks
<ferronica> metatag: yessss :)
<pablo_> hi! i connected my usb mouse in other usb port and now doesnt work. how do i fix this?
<pablo_> im usign gnome and ubuntu 5.10
<speedie> like, if I'm in linux, and I want to boot windows, can I send a command with my reboot, to choose windows automatically next time?
<metatag> ferronica : kewl! to disconnect just unplug it :P
<soundray> speedie: yes. Hit Esc after the BIOS messages if you don't get a menu.
<ferronica> metatag: unplug from where???
<pablo_> metatag: ive alredy done that
<speedie> soundray: nah, I mean, when I issue the reboot command
<ferronica> metatag: YOU mean switch OFF modem
<salmiak_> soundray, automatic switch of OS at next reboot...
<metatag> ferronica : yeah
<soundray> speedie: oh sorry. What you want is 'sudo grub-reboot 6' where 6 is the title number in your menu.lst
<speedie> soundray: basically, I'm too lazy to go to the server room and select the boot option :)
<metatag> ferronica : why would you want to disconnect anyways?
<momo> help!
<ferronica> metatag: So there is no option for DIALER here Like we do in windows
<speedie> soundray, thanks!
<eistFloripas> Do you know what could be the cause to that problem, if you'd experienced something alike?
<ferronica> metatag: sometime if i wanna to do,
<metatag> ferronica : try System > Administration > Networking .. do you get the option to desactivate?
<soundray> speedie: grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | nl -v 0
<ferronica> metatag: yes there is
<soundray> speedie: the numbering starts at 0
<speedie> soundray: thanks
<metatag> ferronica : thats your disconnect
<Milo-> hey there, could someone tell me where could i get drivers for my canon pixma mp110 printer?
<ferronica> metatag: Oh Okay
<metatag> ferronica : to reconnect only activate it
<momo> who gonna pick me up ? lord
<soundray> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<ferronica> metatag: you use internet over telephone line???
<metatag> ferronica : yeah
<captine> i need help setting up ati.  have followed wiki, and now need to enter amount of video memory in kB.  is it 1meg = 1024kB?
<ferronica> metatag: Kool like :)
<metatag> ferronica : crappy adsl from mauritius
<captine> just wanting to be sure
<metatag> ferronica : :)
<ferronica> metatag: Whats ur speed???
<metatag> ferronica : 128
<metatag> ferronica : :(
<ferronica> metatag: but mine ADSL works great
<salmiak_> captine, that's correct...
<ompaul> capiCrimm, it is
<momo> my mamami~~~~~
<Milo-> hey there, could someone tell me where could i get drivers for my canon pixma mp110 printer?
<momo> help
<momo> help
<captine> salmiak_, thanx
<metatag> ferronica : I wish i had an ethernet modem.. wud not have to go thru startadsl and stuffs
<soundray> !tell momo about ask
<ferronica> metatag: i got 512 Kbps, and gettin 70 KBPS download speed
<gnomefreak> momo: what is wrong?
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<momo> mysql.h
<metatag> ferronica : am getting only about 13 KBPS
<soundray> Milo-: I don't think there are any.
<soundray> momo: that isn't a question.
<momo> the compiler can't find it when the c program acess mysql
<metatag> ferronica : guess the contention ratio is high
<Milo-> well anything what would get my printer to work ;?
<speedie> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n-6oEcAZ80&search=novell
<balor> Milo-, if it's supported the drivers should already be on your ssytem.  have a look at linux-printing.org to see if it's supported
<ferronica> metatag: why dont u upgrade it, to 512mbps or 1Mbps
<soundray> momo, what are you compiling?
<gnomefreak> momo: try installing build-essential
<momo> i don't know which package have this file
<momo> a simple c program access mysql database
<metatag> ferronica : u see adsl is quite costly here in mauritius
<tarun> is there a package for libxvidcore-devel on ubuntu
<soundray> Milo-: ask Canon to support free driver development please.
<ferronica> metatag: As i did, i just called up my ISP to upgrade my speed to 1Mbps
<Milo-> heht thanks ill look into these
<soundray> Milo-: until then, you may get something from Turboprint if you pay for it.
<gnomefreak> momo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Milo-> and yes my printer is in the turboprint list
<metatag> ferronica : where are you from?
<ferronica> metatag: Singapore
<ferronica> metatag: how do u connect ur external modem to PC
<metatag> ferronica : well through usb
<AlinuxSOS> hello, how can I fix my session program lauching, I don't want any program to lauch... but I have 7-8 programas in startup in automatic.
<gnomefreak> momo: that should clear up any C issues but now for mysql.h that im not sure about so if what i said doesnt work try #sql to find out where to get it
<AlinuxSOS> and my session saving is not enabled.
<ferronica> metatag: but i heared USB is better then Lan connected
<visik7> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+mandriva%2C+mandrake&ctab=0&date=all&geo=all <- :)
<metatag> ferronica : no lan shud be better
<metatag> ferronica : see u are using internet without connecting or disconnecting
<captine> salmiak_, should i enable kernal framebuffer
<ferronica> metatag: Why so
<metatag> ferronica : i need to get the driver that will emulate a lan
<metatag> ferronica : compile it
<ferronica> metatag: but in only ubuntu, in Xp i hav to use dialer to connect internet
<soundray> momo: you will need a client development library installed. Try "apt-cache search lib mysql client dev" for a list
<salmiak_> captine, tbh, i have no idea...it sounds like something useful... ;)
<ompaul> AlinuxSOS, in system preferences sessions you may find a startup tab and in there those programs may live, of course that is if they are gui programs if they are servers you need to install "bum" boot up manager and use it to turn off the aforementioned programs
<captine> cool.  brb - if my reboot works
<metatag> ferronica : i believe ubuntu uses the most natural way to connect to the net
<metatag> ferronica : esp if you have ethernet modems
<metatag> ferronica : you only need to switch on your modem to connect
<AlinuxSOS> ompaul, they are GUI programs, like ekiga, skype
<AlinuxSOS> and they are lauchd automatically :D
<metatag> ferronica : on xp did you have a username and password?
<metatag> ferronica : gtg now. get back to work.. boss is on patrol
<ompaul> AlinuxSOS, well now the fact your on dapper you should be in #ubuntu+1 the dapper channel
<AlinuxSOS> ompaul, I have no programs in StartUp Programs Tab
<metatag> ferronica : :)
<AlinuxSOS> ompaul, ah sorry :D
<AlinuxSOS> ompaul, thank you
<ferronica> metatag: ya i use username and password. and in ubutu when i created pppoe connection via terminal there also it asked me for username and password...
<ompaul> AlinuxSOS, yw
<metatag> ferronica : kewl see it will only ask you once
<ferronica> metatag: when will u come back, where r u in home or office
<metatag> ferronica : office right now
<momo> what is "apt-cache search lib mysql client dev" for ?
<ferronica> metatag: what ISP in ur home???
<ompaul> momo, a command line
<metatag> ferronica : same things.. telecom plus via wanadoo
<rg> can anyone assist with a user/pw problem
<momo> ompaul : a command line , to do what ?
<soundray> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<ferronica> metatag: Okay, can u send me ur dialer screen shot???
<ompaul> momo run it and feast your eyes on the output
<dungodung> how to synchronize time with the internet time from the shell?
<ferronica> metatag: Let me see the difference...if u dont mind
<metatag> ferronica : well its on command line
<soundray> dungodung: ntpdate
<rg> installed breezy and had it looping when asked for a user/pw
<momo> ompaul : oK , let me try
<graveson> can someone recommend whether it would be better to wait to upgrade to breezy or do a kernel upgrade now. the reason being that firewire has improved alot in the latest kernel
<dungodung> soundray: and in debian?
<ferronica> metatag: ok what u do to connect to internet .....??
<soundray> dungodung: same
<metatag> ferronica : go onto applications > System tools > Terminal
<rg> then I tried to use "adduser" and added then quickly deleted the user
<metatag> ferronica : then i type in sudo startadsl
<dungodung> soundray: what are the most common parameters?
<metatag> ferronica : dats it
<ferronica> metatag: everytime u hav to use terminal???
<rg> i figured out it was trying to make the home dir on a FAT32 partition I made
<metatag> ferronica : yup
<rg> I whacked the FAT32 and adduser worked
<metatag> ferronica : u ask strange questions
<momo> libmysqlclient10-dev - LGPL-licensed client development files for MySQL databases
<momo> libqt4-sql - Qt 4 SQL database module
<momo> libmysqlclient12-dev - mysql database development files
<momo> libmysqlclient14-dev - mysql database development files
<momo> libwww-dev - The W3C WWW library - development files
<momo> libwww-ssl-dev - The W3C WWW library - development files (SSL support)
<ompaul> momo, don't paste in here
<momo> O k
<soundray> dungodung: If you configure it, you don't need options. It reads the NTPSERVERS environment variable
<highvoltage> hi #ubuntu. is kerberos cooler than nis? and can i use it for nfs?
<dungodung> soundray: ok, thanks
<ferronica1> Metatag: ???
<Gacomnet> ragazzi
<ferronica1> Metatag: r u there???
<Gacomnet> :o
<momo> ompaul : do you know the way out ?
<ompaul> momo, excuse me?
<momo>  ompaul : thanks
<soundray> momo: install libmysqlclient14-dev
* ompaul now understands
<deep_> Hey there.
<deep_> :)
<gary> I'm trying to install mplayer-586 but I'm having a dependency error on this: libdirectfb-0.9-20.  Any ideas how to resolve this or what package this would be in?
<deep_> Can someone help me to get Quake 3 Arena (Some version between 1.11 and 1.16n) to work?
<deep_> I only got the 1.11 version CD for windows.
<balor> deep_, Download the Linux version from ID and it'll ask for the CD when it's installing.  That should be it!
<deep_> balor: The pointrelease?
<soundray> gary, just install the package: 'sudo apt-get install libdirectfb-0.9-20'
<balor> deep_, They've got the full release there somewhere
<deep_> soundray: Hum, dousent he have to enable the extra repositories?
<balor> deep_, and the full release of Quake4
<deep_> balor: Ill check. Thanx. :)
<balor> deep_, with source code :)
<Paradoxx> what program do you recommend to manage my pod casts, both video and audio?
<momo> soundray : when we should install the packages like *-dev ?
<soundray> deep_, since he installed mplayer, I was assuming he's done that.
<soundray> momo: if they contain a file that a compilation depends on.
<minimec> Paradoxx: For audio quodlibet seems a nice peace of software...
<Paradoxx> do you use it?
<minimec> Yes but not with an iPod.
<zm0> deep_: install the pointrelease from: ftp://dl.xs4all.nl/pub/mirror/idsoftware/idstuff/quake3/linux
<zm0> deep_: and copy or symlink the pak0.pk3 in your baseq3 folder
<gary> hah thanks soundray
<azathoth> hey guys, is there an app i can use to pick and disable daemons? i have alot of junk for laptops/raids that i don't use and its raping my memory
<bimberi> azathoth: bum (boot up manager)
<azathoth> cheers
<gfxstyler> hi
<bimberi> !bum
<ubotu> hmm... bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<bimberi> azathoth: np :)
<gfxstyler> someone here available to answer me a question related to ubuntu-shipit ?
<soundray> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<McScruff> i got ubuntu on my xbox w00000000000t
<Paradoxx> lol
<Paradoxx> McScruff: how you managed that?
<gfxstyler> well me and my class switched our school computers to linux, or lets say partially (30 comps)
<McScruff> Paradoxx, found the xUbuntu distro , its made for xbox
<gfxstyler> now i wanna order a few ubuntu cds lets say 50-100
<soundray> McScruff: excellent. Can I send you my PocketPC, so you can put it on that as well?
<gfxstyler> so ppl can take them home and stuff
<momo> soundray : the libclient14-dev package doesn't work either
<McScruff> soundray, nooo, this was pre-built
<gfxstyler> so in short, my question is: can i order 50-100 ubuntu cds without needing some special "reason" or paper or whatever?
<ashlar> Would anyone be able to help me with compiling Smaug in Ubuntu?  It's giving me a couple errors.
<momo> soundray : it works , thank you , dude
<soundray> gfxstyler: try it, I think the order will just go through.
<gfxstyler> soundray: okay, thanks
<gfxstyler> soundray: are there shipit versions of xubuntu too?
<gfxstyler> the school computers suck and xfce runs much faster on them
<soundray> gfxstyler: I don't know. If there aren't any now, I guess there will be at some point.
<soundray> !shipit
<ubotu> For free ubuntu CDs, visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<captine> it really concerns me that my notebook fan never seems to come on when in ubuntu.  only when i reboot to windows.  weird
<gfxstyler> captine: why?
<gfxstyler> captine: if the notebook doesnt get hot, there should be no problem
<captine> gfxstyler, the thing is, when i reboot, the fan comes on, and the air behing pushed out is really hot
<gfxstyler> captine: just feel if the notebook is really hot, if so, that could be bad
<soundray> captine: check that you've got files in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone -- if you do, you're fine.
<captine> gfxstyler, and it stays on for a long time.  am looking for lmsensors info now
<gary> soundray: I tried installing libdirectfb-0.9-20 but it said it had been replaced with libdirectfb-0.9-22 instead.  So I installed this.  But when trying to install mplayer it still came up with a dependency error on libdirectfb-0.9-20 which I don't think is available
<captine> suppose the actual notebook doesnt feel hot
<gfxstyler> i noticed my notebook powers on the fan more often when using windows
<soundray> gary: did you run apt-get update recently?
<gfxstyler> but when im on linux its mostly quiet
<McScruff> gfxstyler, could it be that linux uses less resources and so it doesnt work as hard :O
<gfxstyler> McScruff: no
<captine> soundray, i have a folder /proc etc.  whet i use cat on the temperature, it says 0 degrees and cooling method is passive?
<captine> soundray, what does that mean?
<gfxstyler> captine: whats your notebook cpu?
<alex_joni> hello, does anyone know something about customizing a LiveCD ? (especially changing the kernel)
<captine> gfxstyler, turion
<gfxstyler> captine: thats amd 64 right?
<soundray> captine: that means that it's probably not reading your temperature correctly.
<captine> gfxstyler, yeh
<captine> soundray, gfxstyler what can i do to fix it?
<captine> before chip is fried
<McScruff> is it under warrenty?
<gfxstyler> captine: well if the notebook itself doesnt get hot it should be no problem or do i misunderstand anything?
<gfxstyler> captine: also, when it gets too hot, it should shutdown automatically
<captine> gfxstyler, I'm just concerned that as soon as i reboot, the fan will come on for an extended period of time
<captine> gfxstyler, also, i sat at grub screen for 5 minutes, waiting for the air comin from the notebook to cool down
<toverton> can anyone tell me where xorg.conf is in flight7?
<captine> McScruff, it is under warranty.
<soundray> captine: do a ls /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/ -- if you have a state file in there, run 'cat /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state'.
<gfxstyler> toverton: same as usual , /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bimberi> toverton: /etc/X11 ?
<toverton> hmm
<toverton> cant find it.
<gary> soundray: yea, just a few minutes ago
<gary> I'll try again
<gfxstyler> toverton: not possible
<McScruff> captine, then let it burn out and get a new 1 :)
<gfxstyler> toverton: if you deleted it xorg uses the default
<toverton> what do you mean, not possible?
<soundray> captine: if the output makes sense, try 'echo enable >/proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state' (at least I think that's the syntax)
<gfxstyler> toverton: ubuntu creates one for you
<toverton> cd /etc/x11 : No such file or directory
<gfxstyler> toverton: wtf? lol
<bimberi> toverton: X (capital)
<gfxstyler> oh yeah
<gary> soundray: still the same problem: "mplayer-586: Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-20 but it is not installable"
<gfxstyler> bimberi is right
<toverton> frikkin DUH!
<toverton> god im an idiot
<gfxstyler> toverton: in linux everything is case sensible
<toverton> but ls didnt show the dir in etc either...
<toverton> yeah, and I know that... thats the sad part.
<gfxstyler> :)
<bimberi> toverton: my turn later i'm sure :)
<cart> Hi, im trying a multi-seat configuration in breezy with Xephyr, but its using evdev and the keyboard layout is broken... the same configuration works fine in Warty
<ferronica> Any one here using ADSL modem(pppoe DIALER)???
<toverton> Im using VPC2004, and I need to change the bit depth
<captine> soundray, there is a folder /proc/acpi/fan, but nothing else in it :/
<alex_joni> need help customizing a LiveCD ? (especially changing the kernel)
<ferronica> ubotu: pppoe
<ubotu> I guess pppoe is Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<soundray> captine, are you on 2.6.12?
<GingerDog> Hi, I've installed Breezy on what was a Sarge server; and somehow it keeps picking up the old S/W RAID volumes; the partitions are marked as just Linux; am I missing a config file?
<captine> soundray, how do i check?
<captine> sorry, fairly new
<toverton> ok I got it...
<soundray> captine, uname -a
<GingerDog> (i.e. /proc/mdstat continues to have contents, for a particular array, even though I don't want it to)
<toverton> damn, I feel dumb sometimes.
* GingerDog too.
<captine> 2.6.12-10
<captine> soundray, i am running 32 bit ubuntu and not the 64 bit version
<toverton> Hey, its M$'s fault... If they supported 24bpp, then this would not be a problem for me.
<soundray> captine: ACPI support has changed quite a bit on the way to Dapper Drake. You may have to upgrade to get better support.
<jayson> hahaha
<soundray> captine: what laptop make&model is it?
<odyssey> hello
<captine> soundray, presario v5120nr
<toverton> it looks like I may have to make some more changes
<captine> soundray, is there no way to force the fan to come on, even if it's on permanently?
<odyssey> how do i upgrade to dapper when the time comes ,
<Seveas> odyssey, sudo update-manager -d
<odyssey> thankyou
<gfxstyler> captine: i just noticed the fan beeing more quiet since i used dapper and my hard-disk doesnt get so hot anymore too (and the battery lasts longer)
<soundray> captine: I don't think so, but I haven't understood ACPI well enough to be sure.
<gfxstyler> but maybe it was just some wrong setting on breezy or hoary
<soundray> captine: if I were you, I would try a dapper upgrade. But since it's still in beta, it's not recommended for production machines. Matter of taste, really.
<martinc> hi is there anyone who could help me setup apache 2 on the warty release of ubuntu?
<captine> soundray, if i upgrade now, it will simply mean that i check for updates weekly etc.  i won't need to re-download it when final release comes
<soundray> captine: you could download a dapper live CD, boot that and see if you get files in /proc/acpi/fan and sensible temperature readouts as well.
<soundray> captine: that's right.
<soundray> captine: it's a gradual process.
<captine> soundray, can i upgrade from 5.10 straight, or must i /l the whole cd
<captine> *d/l
<soundray> captine: no, you can do a net upgrade with 'sudo update-manager -d'
<gfxstyler> captine: dapper works without a flaw here
<odyssey> is anybody using dapper right now
<RandolphCarter> odyssey: yes
<captine> soundray, sorry for all the q's but i only get like 50k d/l.  i only have 1.5 hours left of internet time.  is the d/l huge?
<gfxstyler> odyssey: yes
<anto9us> odyssey, yes
<gfxstyler> captine: better download the cd or even better... wait
<kettenschutz> hey
<odyssey> is it ok or is there major bugs still
<soundray> odyssey: yes
<ferronica> Any one here using ADSL modem(pppoe DIALER)???
<kettenschutz> how to convert kword files in doc files?
<ferronica> Any one here using ADSL modem(pppoe DIALER)???
<ferronica> need some help???
<soundray> kettenschutz: File-Save As ?
<gfxstyler> captine: you would have to download around 600-whatever mb anyway so you can also just download the iso image (so you can re-use it)
<prefect_> hi there good people
<gfxstyler> odyssey: no bugs here
<gfxstyler> odyssey: except some alacarte stuff
<ferronica>  ADSL modem(pppoe DIALER) USER please HIT my name...
<soundray> gfxstyler: that's a daring statement ;)
<prefect_> i run ubuntu amd64, how can i make apt look in binary-i386 for a specific apt-source?
<Amaranth> gfxstyler: alacarte stuff?
<RandolphCarter> and mathematically impossible :)
<RandolphCarter> and yeah, alacarte could do with some work
<gfxstyler> soundray: a daring statement? what do you mean :)
<Amaranth> :(
<RandolphCarter> gfxstyler: "you can never prove the absence of bugs, only their presence"
<soundray> gfxstyler: ask RandolphCarter
<gfxstyler> RandolphCarter: so lets say, i just didnt notice some atm ;)
<Amaranth> RandolphCarter, gfxstyler: What bugs are you running into in alacarte?
<RandolphCarter> besides, we haven't proved P=NP yet :)
<ferronica>  ADSL modem(pppoe DIALER) user plese HIT My NAME...:l
<odyssey> whsts alacarte stuf
<gfxstyler> Amaranth: i removed the java menu entries and the scim input entries, but they are still there
<gfxstyler> Amaranth: it seems to ignore it
<RandolphCarter> Amaranth: it has some severe trouble moving its own menu item into preferences (took two/three tries, and I wasn't watching on the terminal for errors)
<Amaranth> gfxstyler, RandolphCarter: Ah, those things.
<gfxstyler> oh yeah, and frostwire doesnt work anymore
* Amaranth blames gnome-menus
<gfxstyler> so actually that are 2 bugs
<gfxstyler> AND another big bug!! omg
<gfxstyler> or i dunno if its a bug
<gfxstyler> but you have to add libstdc++ to you linker settings because its not included by default
<Amaranth> gfxstyler: I can hide SCIM without problems.
<Amaranth> RandolphCarter: And I just moved alacarte's menu item to preferences, no troubles
<RandolphCarter> Amaranth: you must've sacrificed a goat beforehand..
<odyssey> i have a qick question about samba,,,,, I can see my other pc on the network but when im attempting to acess files it gives me a authentication error
<Amaranth> RandolphCarter: hehe
<ferronica>  ADSL modem(pppoe DIALER) user plese HIT My NAME...:l
<RandolphCarter> Amaranth: it was doing weird stuff, like duplicating the menu entry, sometimes up to three times
<nagi> hi everyone
<RandolphCarter> but fixed itself when it ran next..
<odyssey> hello
<RandolphCarter> hi nagi
<Amaranth> RandolphCarter: I do see that it doesn't show it in Preferences when you drop it there.
<Amaranth> RandolphCarter: But it is actually moved after the first time, if you check your menus.
<variant> anyone know a program for creating flowcharts?
<RandolphCarter> Amaranth: odd, it was showing up in Alacarte okay for me, but not in the menus
<Amaranth> RandolphCarter: hehe
<gfxstyler_> damn
<Amaranth> RandolphCarter: I've started to get tired of fixing bugs in 0.8 but 0.9 can't get into dapper
<gfxstyler_> stupid router
<Amaranth> RandolphCarter: 0.8 has all these weird things that happen
<zm0> variant: variant dia is ok
<gfxstyler_> Amaranth: are you talking about alacarte?
<RandolphCarter> Amaranth: ahh, okay, you got a URL I can fetch the CVS/SVN from?
<soundray> Where did I misplace my USB extension lead?
<Amaranth> gfxstyler_: yeah
<Amaranth> RandolphCarter: Only if you want to build gnome-menus from CVS as well.
<alex_joni> need help customizing a LiveCD ? (especially changing the kernel)
<RandolphCarter> Amaranth: feck that, I meant the 0.8 tree so I can patch..
<Amaranth> RandolphCarter: nope, i don't have any cvs/svn for 0.8
<RandolphCarter> I'll check gnome.org though, didn't know it was official :)
<ferronica>  ADSL modem(pppoe DIALER) user plese HIT My NAME...:l
<Amaranth> ferronica: please stop
<soundray> alex_joni: check out dfsbuild:
<soundray> !info dfsbuild
<ubotu> dfsbuild: (Build Debian From Scratch CD/DVD images), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.6.20 (breezy), Packaged size: 1047 kB, Installed size: 2920 kB
<Amaranth> RandolphCarter: The most up-to-date source for alacarte is in ubuntu.
<alex_joni> soundray: thx
<Amaranth> RandolphCarter: apt-get source alacarte
<Amaranth> for 0.8, i mean
<RandolphCarter> Amaranth: thanks, I'll check it out
<Amaranth> RandolphCarter: The code is a bit scary.
<RandolphCarter> Amaranth: it's python, so at least it'll be readable :)
<Amaranth> not really
<RandolphCarter> erk :/
<odyssey> what is alacarte
<ferronica> ok sorry if i flooded the room very sorry
<Amaranth> odyssey: gnome menu editor
<odyssey> ok
<Amaranth> RandolphCarter: it's got lots of "wtf does this do?" code in it
<gfxstyler> Amaranth: what?
<gfxstyler> lol
<gfxstyler> so the developers dont know what they are actually doing?
<Amaranth> <--developer
<gfxstyler> oh, sorry ;)
<RandolphCarter> Amaranth: I see what you mean, guess it is dealing with arcane stuff, I'm hoping I can steer clear of the all that gtk stuff for fixing this though
<transporte> ?
<transporte> hello
<Amaranth> Most of the "wtf does this do?" code is working around the slowness of pyxdg and bugs in gnome-menus
<RandolphCarter> comments :(
<Amaranth> none :P
<transporte> ?
<gteppel> I'm running Ubuntu Breezy and just bought a Samsung ML-2010 Mono Laser Printer, i plugged the printer into the computer using a USB cable but when I issue a "lsusb" I don't get any devices. What step should I take next?
<bimberi> c'mon it's written in python
<Amaranth> except for "UGLY AS SIN BUT IT WORKS SO DON'T TOUCH IT" and etc
<gfxstyler> i dont like to make comments in code ... lazyness
<bimberi> no comments needed :P
<Amaranth> bimberi: wanna bet? :P
<soundray> gteppel: is the printer on?
* Amaranth prepares a pastebin
<gteppel> yes
<RandolphCarter> bimberi: that's true, apart from when you try to figure out what they've packed into that list
<bimberi> RandolphCarter: :)
<soundray> gteppel: have you got any other usb devices that you can test?
<gteppel> umm sure one second
<gteppel> i'll plug in a mouse
<dyn> problem: at install time I had no network available. later on I edited /etc/network/interfaces but still '/etc/init.d/networking restart' does not pull up eth0. how can I fix this? (the box was installed in server mode so no X11/gui clients are available)
<Amaranth> bimberi: http://rafb.net/paste/results/oSfNKu83.html
<gteppel> soundray: doesn't work either, I think its a bios setting
<gteppel> soundray: usb is probably disabled
<gteppel> brb
<RandolphCarter> heh, _MenuEditor__undoMoves is pretty ugly too
<fourat> am having network problems with ubuntu on my laptop, the computer freezes when downloading or uploading a big file (over 500Mb) via scp or ftp to/form other computers in the network, other symptoms is that it freezes when executing tcpdump at shell console
<Amaranth> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ITCTJD24.html
<Amaranth> RandolphCarter: yep
<dbzdeath> hey i get this weird thing.. when watching movies there is this sort of flicker in some scenes.. it also happens in games(i think) i have a nvidia geforce 6800 ultra.. could anyone help? or point me in the right direction
<RandolphCarter> dbzdeath: vsync
<ferronica> #linux
<ferronica> ##linux
<dbzdeath> RandolphCarter: mm what about it?
<battlecat> Hi I was wonmdering is there anyway to restrict a linux distro to use 100% GNOME libraries and not use KDE. In other words I know that many apps use KDE libraries and such but is there a way to set synaptic to restrict those?
<bimberi> Amaranth: eww :)
<Amaranth> bimberi: Say thank you to pyxdg and gnome-menus. :P
<RandolphCarter> dbzdeath: well, that'll be the problem, for the movie player (you're using mplayer or xine?) there's probably a config option somewhere
<dbzdeath> RandolphCarter: yeah but i'm pretty sure it's not just video and there doesn't seem to be a vsync option in the video panel in the settings of mplayer
* chamo says hi
* sixtymhz says hi back
<RandolphCarter> dbzdeath: does it sometimes look like a tear half-way down the screen?
<recyclebin> lol
<dbzdeath> RandolphCarter: mmm sort of yes
<dbzdeath> not a constant thing but happens when the camera moves fast... i think
<RandolphCarter> dbzdeath: it's vsync then :) from that quick google, mplayer only supports vsync in SVGA mode, you may want to look at xine
<dbzdeath> RandolphCarter: is there a way to globally fix it? somehow?
<dyn> problem: at install time I had no network available. later on I edited /etc/network/interfaces but still '/etc/init.d/networking restart' does not pull up eth0. how can I fix this? (the box was installed in server mode so no X11/gui clients are available)
<dyn> anyone have a clue on this?
<RandolphCarter> dbzdeath: there may be an option to turn vsync on in your xorg.conf, I've never used the nvidia drivers though
<dyn> if I reboot the box, eth0 is configured correctly but networking restart makes eth0 offline again
<RandolphCarter> dyn: you have a line 'auto eth0' in your interfaces file?
<dyn> RandolphCarter: no i dont, i only have it for the local interface. i should have one?
<RandolphCarter> dyn: yeah, try it
<dyn> RandolphCarter: fixed it. thank you :)
<RandolphCarter> dyn: np's :)
<Pons> hey guys, need some advices here..
<Pons> anyone knows if I can make an ubuntu setup boot on other pc's over network (using PXE)
<soundray> Pons, check out LTSP
<soundray> !ltsp
<ubotu> ltsp is, like, totally, the Linux Terminal Server Project - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto (for Breezy), https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSPHowTo (pre Breezy).  See also http://www.ltsp.org/
<Relampago> hi
<Relampago> i have connected a firewire drive to my pc, where can i access it or where does ubuntu mount it ?
<ferronica> soundray: hello
<soundray> ferronica: hi
<battlecat>  I am not sure if this is the correct room for this but I am trying to figure out what packages I need to get to have a fully working c, c++ compiler on an ubuntu linux distro
<soundray> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<gfxstyler> battlecat: build-essential
<ferronica> soundray: do u use ADSL???
<soundray> ferronica: yes
<gfxstyler> battlecat: optionally: libtool, autoconf, automake
<ferronica> soundray: i need help regarding ADSL....
<ferronica> soundray: Over telephone line right
<soundray> ferronica: right.
<ferronica> soundray: Via terminal i hav configured the pppoe connection, now evertime when i boot my computer internet ready to use no need to dial using dialer as we use in window(XP), now how same thing we can do here
<soundray> ferronica: 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop' to disable ADSL, 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking start' to reenable.
<battlecat> I have not programmed on a unix like system ever but I started using adjunta and no problem so far. Of course I am still just doing terminal programs and have not yet tried the GUI GLADE interfaces
<Kirsten> hi
<ferronica> soundray: how to watch my bandwidth monitor,
<C3s4r> Buenas
<takedown> !jp
<ubotu> it has been said that jp is Japan
<brandon_> there are 132 packages int eh dapper upgrade list this morning
<Relampago> no body knows where firewire disks are mounted ?
<captine> hi there.  i am trying to install cpuburn to check if my system fan comes on.  anyone help on how i can find out if it is in the repository?
<zm0> captine: apt-cache search cpuburn
<captine> zm0, thnkx
<zm0> np!
<Gibson> hiya
<Gibson> How do I register with the free nodes?
<Gibson> funkyHat LOL
<funkyHat> Gibson, ?
<Gibson> funkyHat, wanna be friends?
<Gibson> I'm in the UK too
<funkyHat> Gibson, sure hehe, pm me
<funkyHat> I'll chat later though... I'm going outside for a bit... can't waste the lovely weather :D
<gnomefreak> Gibson: to regesiter with freenode type in server tab /msg nickserv register <yourpassword>  without the <>
<gnomefreak> Gibson: if Gibson is the name you want to register
<SportsJock> Got one!
<funkyHat> /msg nickserv help should tell you all you need to know (and /msg nickserv help register)
<SportsJock> I'm registered!!!!
<Guest584> hi
<SportsJock> gnomefreak u are my friend
<SportsJock> Edenshaw hi
<Edenshaw> hihi
<dbzdeath> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=981841&postcount=3 does anyone know where that would be placed for kdm?
<Guest584> anyone know when the new version will release
<soundray> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<captine> Guest584, june
<Guest584> ohh thx
<ferronica> hey r u there
<bongshew> what would hdd1 translate to in GRUBspeak?
<SportsJock> bongshew -  df1:
<funkyHat|away> bongshew, hd3,0
<SportsJock> why hd3,0?
<bongshew> that sounds right
<slackern> hehe df1:) no that would be floppy station #2 on an amiga :)
<SportsJock> what does the 3 mean?
<bongshew> thats what i thought actually, just checking.. must have another option wrong
<bongshew> thanks funkyHat|away
<[Utah] tristanbob> does anyone automate updates using cron?
<SportsJock> lol slackern ur cool :))))
<funkyHat|away> bongshew, might need ()s round it... not sure
<captine> anyone know where a lmsensors howto is for ubuntu?
<captine> struggling to find
<gnomefreak> !sensors
<ubotu> it has been said that sensors is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<Dr_Willis> install lm_sensors, run sensor-detect I think is all ive ever done
<funkyHat|away> [Utah] tristanbob, there is a package somewhere in apt that does that... I think it might be called cronapt?
<SportsJock> What's the best way to deal with a bad boss?
<[Utah] tristanbob> funkyHat|away: I will look for that.
<ferronica> Any one help me reagarding ADSL??????
<gnomefreak> SportsJock: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<[Utah] tristanbob> funkyHat|away: I waws looking at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<ferronica> Any one help me reagarding ADSL??????
<SportsJock> ferronica - what prob?
<zm0> dbzdeath: no need to edit your kdm init script, just put __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=1 in yout /etc/environment
<zm0> *your
<soundray> Please remind me, what do I have to do to enable sshd on a new installation?
<bimberi> soundray: sudo aptitude install ssh (brings in openssh-server)
<soundray> bimberi: got that. When I sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start, I get "fail"
<_jason> soundray: is it running already?
<soundray> _jason: oops, yes it was. It was not responding, though... Let me try again. (thanks bimberi)
<bimberi> soundray: np :) (nice work _jason - as ever)
<martinc> hi guys, i'm running ubuntu 4.10 and i've run apt-get install apache2 (which worked), apt-get install php4-cgi (which worked) and apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4 (which worked), my instructions are to now run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload but that doesn't work any help would be appreciated thanks
<soundray> _jason, bimberi: works. Thank you.
<_jason> np
<fourat> am having network problems with ubuntu on my laptop, the computer freezes when downloading or uploading a big file (over 500Mb) via scp or ftp to/form other computers in the network, other symptoms is that it freezes when executing tcpdump at shell console
<ferronica> SportsJock: big problem
<ferronica> Sportsjock: U THERE????
<ferronica> SportsJock: ??
<ferronica> ????
<captine> anyone had much luck installing usb-irda dongles?
<ferronica> Any one help me reagarding ADSL??????
<soundray> ferronica: spend less time seeking attention, explain your problem instead.
<ferronica> soundray: u r here
<ferronica> soundray: ok tell me how to monitor my ADSL connection???
<soundray> ferronica: look at the package pppstatus
<cello_rasp> does anyone find firefox under breezy to be terrribly cpu intensive?
<ferronica> soundray: ok
<Dr_Willis> cello_rasp,  cant say that i have...
<ferronica> soundray: i typed in search option pppoe and i found some 5 pppoe, from them 1 is installed
<ferronica> soundray: what others for???
<cello_rasp> for me there is a delay of about 10 seconds when hitting ctrl+n in firefox
<NoUse> cello_rasp try running it from the console with 'DISABLE_PANGO=1 firefox'
<cello_rasp> that is on a 1.6Ghz chip
<soundray> ferronica: I don't know
<cello_rasp> NoUse: what the holy heck????
<ferronica> soundray: what u use then????
<cello_rasp> incredible difference
<NoUse> cello_rasp yeah thats a known bug, its been fixed in dapper
<soundray> ferronica: I don't monitor ADSL. My connection is always up.
<cello_rasp> oh my word
<NoUse> cello_rasp if you add "DISABLE_PANGO=1" to /usr/bin/firefox it will be the default
<ferronica> soundray: u mean at boot time it get connected
<ferronica> soundray: u dont use dialer to connect???
<soundray> ferronica: I don't boot either. It's always on.
<ferronica> soundray: what???
<cello_rasp> NoUse: anywhere in the file?
<soundray> ferronica: I don't boot either. It's always on.
<gnomefreak> cello_rasp: ubuntus version of ff is slower than mozillas build thanks to pango :(
<ferronica> soundray: dont boot, u mean u never shut down ur computer
<soundray> ferronica: not the one that handles my net connection, no.
<funkyHat|away> gnomefreak, what even IS pango?
<soundray> ferronica: btw, I have PPPoA, so things might be different.
<ubuntu_user``> anyone succeeded into getting laserjet 1020 to work?
<funkyHat|away> I probably should know, but whatever.
<gnomefreak> funkyHat|away: when i find out for sure ill let you know
<funkyHat> In computing, Pango is an open source library for rendering internationalized texts integrated into GTK+ 2. The name pango is from Greek "Pan" (???; lit. all) + Japanese "Go" (?; lit. language).
<cello_rasp> it seems i am going to backup home and install dapper from clean.. too much has been messed around with on my breezy installation :)
<gnomefreak> so its a gtk library?
<ferronica> soundray: can u send me ur desktop screen shot, i wanna to see something
<McScruff> where does kaffeine look for codecs?
<soundray> ferronica: no
<gnomefreak> McScruff: what type of file format?
<ferronica> soundray: Why????
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, just got that from google :P lol, looks like it
<NoUse> cello_rasp what makes you say that?
<gnomefreak> McScruff: you can find most of what you need at the following site
<McScruff> gnomefreak, live streaming from the web, with the mozilla plugin
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<soundray> ferronica: it's work for me, and it won't help with the issue you reported here.
<ferronica> soundray: just wanna to see what tools u hav added in ur pannel
<soundray> ferronica: how is that going to help?
<McScruff> gnomefreak, i got them from mplayer site and put them in /usr/lib/win32 , i think thats wrong tho
<cello_rasp> NoUse: i can only recieve/install update notification as the first user i set up
<gnomefreak> McScruff: all you had to do was add multiverse and run a wget command than dpkg -i it will install them where they are needed ;)
<ferronica> soundray: thats my problem....
<cello_rasp> NoUse: i have my current user set to have admin ability but that didn't propagate and its quite a pain!
<gnomefreak> universe and multiverse
<det> Beta 2 is the newest release of dapper, correct? (it postdates Flight 7?)
<ferronica> soundray: if u send fine, or as u wish
<gnomefreak> det: no flight 7 is latest
<ferronica> soundray: are u sending me ur desktop screen shot?????
<det> Why didn't they call Beta Flight 7 and now progress to Flight 8? Was it some kind of milestone?
<soundray> ferronica: look, I've answered that question already. Your behavior strikes me as obnoxious.
<NoUse> cello_rasp just add the new user to the same groups as the first user
<det> I hear that there is problems with either the install or live cd of flight 7, but conflicting answers as to which, what is the truth?
<gnomefreak> det: use the beta and upgrade flight 7 install issues have been around
<azurehuesofblue> I'm thinking of using easyubuntu, is it safe to use at the moment?
<variant> det: not seen anything big
<Dr_Willis> azurehuesofblue,  best to elarn how to install the stuff manually
<cello_rasp> NoUse: i'd like to remove the first user group and account without losing the ability to do various things..
<haakonn_> stupid gam_server cpu hog
<engla> is there a way to preload any application? I want gedit and galeon to be programs that always come instant-on (not the 5-10 sec wait) if I click their launchers. Possible?
<r0xoR> engla, all programs are like that on linux iirc
<r0xoR> engla, firefox 1.5 launches near instantaneously for me... and my system isn't really that fast
<r0xoR> engla, galeon = teh suxors :)
<mugzie> um can someone help im sorry im kind NEW TO UBUNTU JUST INSTALLED YESTERDAY I HAVE a question
<r0xoR> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<cello_rasp> mugzie: shoot :)
<r0xoR> mugzie, just ask your question
<_jason> mugzie: just ask your question, no need to ask for permission to ask :)
<engla> r0xoR: well you're wrong, many apps take a long time to load on my system. So I want a starter (preloader) for the most important ones
<mugzie> o im sorry my finger slipt im on a laptop and the keyboard is not good
<imc_> ANyone know what the --sm-disable option does to nm-applet? I can't find a man entry
<engla> r0xoR: galeon has nicer tab handling by default and has a gtk2 interface
<r0xoR> engla, no i beleive i'm right... by "are like that" i didn't mean "launches within microseconds"
<r0xoR> engla, firefox has extensions... QED
<r0xoR> engla, firefox also has it's *own* themes :)
<mugzie> ok yes my ubuntu us running sluggish and when i posted on the forum they said try xubuntu problem is how would i do that idk what to do anyone can help im new
<engla> r0xoR: no, it's something the programmers have to do if you want them to launch say a new tab, not a whole new instance. Both galeon and gedit devs have _implemented_ that
<cwillu> what's the command to boot a kernel using only x amount of memory?
<cello_rasp> mugzie: go to System > Administartion > Synaptic Package Manage
<r0xoR> engla, i meant that most apps you run cache their memory footprints somewhere so most apps will launch slow the first time and fastER the second time
<Skeletonix> Hi
<mugzie> cello ok then what now?
<cello_rasp> mugzie: once there search for xubuntu and install xbubuntu-desktop :)
<mugzie> ok
<mugzie> thanks
<engla> r0xoR: true. But even faster if there is already an instance running and the launcher is just a wrapper to open a new tab. And that's what I want to happen
<r0xoR> engla, there's probably no way to get OO.org to launch under 1.0s unless you've got 4xSMP at many gigahertz
<cello_rasp> mugzie: if that doesn't work out we are here to help
<mugzie> i will ask thanks a lot
<mugzie> i appreciate it
<shutdown> Hello everybody!! I am Shutdown and I am 16. I come from Italy.
<cello_rasp> hi shutdown
<shutdown> Hello _jason
<brettzilla> hey, could someone help me maybe?
<r0xoR> engla, well, my guess is if you want that functionality you'll either have to modify the app itself or write an app yourself or modify some part of the gnu/linux subsystem
<cello_rasp> just ask brettzilla :)
<brettzilla> every time i do a dist-upgrade, it adds to my grub boot menu... is there a way to clean this up?
<r0xoR> engla, i know that Netscape used to have a "keep loaded in memory" option... at least on windows
<RandolphCarter> brettzilla: it's probably best to remove some of the old kernels after a while
<brettzilla> how do i go about doing that?
<slackern> brettzilla, maybe you have more than on kernel installed and it rebuilds the menu for you to have them old?
<brettzilla> im still a newb
<r0xoR> engla, but my guess is they implemented that on an application level... and my other guess is that you're not going to acheive quite what you want unless you dive into some code
<RandolphCarter> brettzilla: just find them in aptitude and remove them (along with the restricted modules package)
<r0xoR> engla, but then again they are just guesses
<cwillu> engla, what's happening?
<brettzilla> i've done it before though. i had to edit a specific file
<brettzilla> i just dont remember which
<cello_rasp> brettzilla: to edit grub menu menaually, see http://www.freeos.com/articles/3482/ and look for '1stboot'
<engla> r0xoR: I found "galeon --server" in the gal man page, so I'm content with that. But I want some sort trick that works on other apps that don't provide it (gedit)
<brettzilla> ok. thank you :)
<r0xoR> cwillu, he wants his apps to have a "keep loaded in memory for faster launch in the future" option
<slackern> brettzilla, try searching for 'linux-image' in synaptic
<engla> cwillu: I want "fast-start" for general apps like gedit
<mugzie> ok when i search for xubuntu in the pakage manager nothing shows up is there a pacific way to search or something?
<paradizelost> howdy all
<thoreauputic> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<r0xoR> cwillu, i told him he probably was going to have to write some code to do that, if it's even do-able on a widescale basis
<cello_rasp> mugzie: open up a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install xubutu-desktop'
<engla> cwillu: for some reason gedit takes 10 secs to start when it's not running
<salmiak_> hi paradizelost ;)
<thoreauputic> mugzie: the package is xubuntu-desktop
<slackern> mugzie, and make sure you have universe repositories enabled.
<cello_rasp> close synaptic first tho :)
<r0xoR> engla, vim loads for me in less than 1.0s :)
<cwillu> ya, I'm not sure you can generalize it really, other than possible prefetching into the cache
<cello_rasp> oh, man i am bad
<RandolphCarter> engla: if you want that for all apps, add some more RAM to your comp and maybe get a faster processor
<mugzie> brb ill try that
<r0xoR> cwillu, win-netscape had that feature in 7.x and they removed it in 8.0
<engla> RandolphCarter: ram should not be an issue. A warm start of gedit is still 4 secs, while if gedit is running, a new doc opens in <1s
<amanda> gujhadgjiaYDSTGIAKWF
<echobinary> :-D
<mugzie> again im sorry if i sound stupid im new and im interested
<eod_punk> anyone notice bad battery performance after these last set off updates?
<r0xoR> cwillu, engla, it *was* a nice feature... but FF 1.5 launches in less than 1s on my box
<echobinary> i am back!
<amanda> ME  GUSTAS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<RandolphCarter> engla: yes, of course, it just opens a new window, not a new process
<gnomefreak> amanda: english
<r0xoR> engla, i'll say again: use vim :)
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i was getting there lol
<cello_rasp> mugzie: sorry i forgot about universe repos:  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<RandolphCarter> engla: time to load application < time to open new window
<engla> RandolphCarter: right. And my discussion is all about that
<echobinary> anyone in here have an nVidia GeForce 7300GS?
<_tcc> Hey
<engla> RandolphCarter: I want to force gedit (even if it does not provide that itself) to act like the oo2preloader or galeon --server etc, always keep a process open in the background
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cwillu> r0xoR: let's pretend for a minute that ubuntu is a distro for normal people (it's a stretch, I know :p)
<_tcc> What is the command to configure your Xserver?
<paradizelost> sorry to mention politics, but anyone in USA should read the main story on CNN.com
<r0xoR> cwillu, oohhh, right lol :P
<ompaul> paradizelost, and there we leave politics
<engla> r0xoR: I don't want vim.
* r0xoR isn't normal by a strech
<r0xoR> awww, c'mon, sure ya do :)
<_tcc> xconf?
<r0xoR> engla, i hear scite and jedit are nice... have you tried nedit?
<_tcc> or something like that.
<cwillu> paradizelost: if that's about the nsa stuff, that's at least 4 months old
<r0xoR> engla, there's gotta be something that launches faster than gEdit
<r0xoR> oooh ooh!, i know!..... pico!
<engla> I've seen nedit. gedit is great, it has _snippets_ :)
<RandolphCarter> engla: I don't think they're going to add that to gedit because, well, it starts in under a second here
<cwillu> although it's cute that they're finally stating it in the mainstream :p
<r0xoR> engla, snippets?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cello_rasp> mugzie: i understand that because xubuntu isn't part of main ubuntu you need to enable extra repositories. once that's done you can use teminal and 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' to install it :) . and in fact you should be able to install anything else in the universe repository. you enable multiverse (even more stuff!) in the same wat
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<engla> RandolphCarter: right. But not on my system so I want some problem-solving on that
<chri[s] > Can i upgrade from Breezy to Drapper ?
<chri[s] > With out reinstalling
<engla> I have prelink but that doesn't seem to do any difference
<paradizelost> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is probably Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<r0xoR> hehehe... drapper
<cello_rasp> chri[s]  yep
<eod_punk> chri[s]  yes there is a help page on ubuntu for it
* cello_rasp is tempted to go straight to eft
<haakonn_> isn't there some dpkg or apt magic that will display a package's changelog?
<_jason> haakonn_: aptitude changelog packagename
<haakonn_> _jason:  wow, nice, thanks
<engla> r0xoR: snippets are tab triggers with placeholders, many editors surely have that. Open gedit and try it (activate the snippets plugin, only in dapper). for example, "main<tab>" could expand into "int main(int argc, char **argv) { .." etc
<_tcc> What is the command to configure your Xserver?
<NoUse> cello_rasp that would be a bad idea :-)
<_jason> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<cello_rasp> as it is right now yes XD
<r0xoR> engla, ohhh, completion/expansions... vim has that
<r0xoR> i know how to type tho, so i don't really need that :P
<mugzie> o man im still confused my head spiining i circles lol ok when i search in the synaptic it doesnt show any im sorry to ask but can someone please explain in baby step ...explain to me as if i was in the 3 rd grade ^_^
<_tcc> Wasn't there a curses based interface?
<_tcc> It was something like xconf or something.
<_jason> mugzie: did you enable universe?
<r0xoR> engla, what do you edit (mostly) ?
<engla> r0xoR: it's useful for templates. And typing is boring.
<_jason> _tcc: it's the command ubotu said
<engla> r0xoR: right now, nothing :) Usually I program in python and C, write latex
<mugzie> jason how do i do that ive been searching around for that like i said i only installed yeseterday
<r0xoR> ah, k
<_jason> ubotu: tell mugzie about universe
<_jason> mugzie: ubotu sent you some information in a private message about enabling universe
<RandolphCarter> engla: if you program in C, write a wrapper for gedit then :)
<chri[s] > nice
<jafonux_> I'm trying to update on my VGA drivers and in the read me file it states "The user can chech if the run-level is 3 (id:3:initdefault:) in the file /etc/inittab.
<jafonux_>        If not, please modify it to 3 and restart the computer. " can any
<r0xoR> engla, hmmm, and you've never given emacs or vim a try yet?
<engla> r0xoR: yeah and then some random note-taking with markdown
<chri[s] > Are all upgrades going to be like this ?
<engla> r0xoR: I use emacs in the shell. Even emacs takes a while to start, I can't stand that (4secs)
<r0xoR> heheh, engla there's a light version of emacs... launches *super* fast
<_jason> engla: well you're supposed to start emacs once and use it as your OS, try vim
<r0xoR> engla, i don't remember the history of it all, it's not lucid, but there's some other company that was working on emacs that came out with a super tiny lightning fast version
<r0xoR> engla, yeh... vim > emacs IMO but if you used EITHER instead of something else you'd be making a step up :)
<engla> _jason: right. Even emacs is *#@!. I just use it because it has pretty standard keybindings and input system (not like vi)
<r0xoR> engla, if you like the emacs key bindings, then there's vimacs
<engla> I'll definitely search for a ligher emacs. Right now I have emacs-snapshot from dapper reps
<r0xoR> engla, oh and gvim > vim > emacs :)
<paradizelost> !offtopic...
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<paradizelost> !offtopic ....
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<paradizelost> b ah
<paradizelost> :(
<engla> paradizelost: hehe :) it's !offtopic, I'd venture
<paradizelost> i was hoping i could have a space and a few dots....
<paradizelost> :D
<paradizelost> but apparently i confusled the bot..
<gs> how do i use the LAME encoder in Kaudiocreater
<gs> ?
<paradizelost> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Skeletonix> When I want print from WinXp to my Ubuntu printer I find in log cups access_log this:
<Skeletonix> 192.168.0.2 - - [11/May/2006:16:48:58 +0200]  "POST /printers/Stylus-C64 HTTP/1.1" 200 694267 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported
<Skeletonix> What coul be it?...
<Skeletonix> *could
<paradizelost> Skeletonix: are you printing in A4 or a document size that's not supported by the printer?
<Skeletonix> The same log I find if I print word doc ... jpeg...
<Skeletonix> yes..A4
<paradizelost> Skeletonix: is it a printer that supports A4?
<paradizelost> i would expect they do
<paradizelost> do you have the server set up that way for the printer? or does the system think it's printing in letter?
<Skeletonix> yes!!
<Skeletonix> paradizelost: Epson Stylus C64
<paradizelost> i hate epson so i'm not familiar w/ the specs on the C64
<Skeletonix> yeh..I bought it when I had Win..and now I don wont bay another
<Skeletonix> "do you have the server set up that way for the printer? or does the system think it's printing in letter?" .... diferent?
<paradizelost> Skeletonix: if you go system -> administration->printing
<paradizelost> is the printer configured for letter or A4 on the server?
<Skeletonix> yes
<paradizelost> Skeletonix: yes... to what???
<Skeletonix> paradizelost: wait..
<Skeletonix> paradizelost: I have very slow computer
<paradizelost> k
<paradizelost> !upgrade
<ubotu> I heard upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Skeletonix> paradizelost: A4 Plain Paper
<paradizelost> hmm
<Skeletonix> hmm :)
<grachar> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mugzie> ok i found i click it then it said mark or cancel i press marked now i clicked apply and it says 103mb will be installed is this right?
<Skeletonix> here is the cupsd.conf http://forum.ubuntu.cz/viewtopic.php?id=1406
<b08y> hello, why does "Play stop" hotkey configuration in "Keyboard hotkeys" doesnt work with Rythmbox?
<bc_> help me? i cannot restart samba on console
<frfx> i want to copy a file from a windows computer to an ubuntu computer.i use WinSCP.but i can't copy files to certain directories because i can't log in as root.is there a solution?
<mugzie> anyone know if im on the right track to installing xubuntu?
<krazykit> well that's strange.  mplayer -vo xv shows some messed up colors, but -vo x11 and gl both work ok...
<gfxstyler> hi again
<bc_> what command should i type to restart samba on console
<mugzie> did everyone leave?
<bc_> hikss
<bc_> help me
<Skeletonix> bc_: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<zm0> bc_: sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart, i think
<gfxstyler> bc_: i dunno, but maybe /etc/init.d/samba restart ? or doesnt ubuntu have that
<gfxstyler> lol
<gfxstyler> concience :D
<masadu> hola wapo estas ahy
<chri[s] > how do you open the ports for the application "talk"
<ferronica> any one tell me how to refresh screen/??
<gfxstyler> masadu: most people will understand you if you speak english
<chri[s] > somewhere in the init.d
<gfxstyler> ferronica: refresh the screen? what screen?
<bc_> there is no samba on my /etc/init.d/
<b08y> bc_: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Hoobly> anyone have suggestions for slightly jittery dvd playback?
<_jason> Hoobly: have you enabled DMA?
<ferronica> gfxstyler: as we do in windows F5
<ferronica> gfxstyler: hit F5
<gfxstyler> Hoobly: dma & have you installed your video drivers?
<mzuverink> I am setting up a dual boot(winxp/ubuntu)box.  I have 2 - 40 gig drives to do it on.  I plan on giving xp 15 gigs, and using the rest for a fat32 sharing partition.  Can I mount /on the second drive and make a /swap on part of the first dive without any problems?
<Skeletonix> When I want print from WinXp to my Ubuntu printer I find in log cups access_log this:
<Skeletonix> 192.168.0.2 - - [11/May/2006:16:48:58 +0200]  "POST /printers/Stylus-C64 HTTP/1.1" 200 694267 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported
<Skeletonix>  What could be it?.
<ferronica> gfxstyler:
<bc_> bash: samba: command not found
<gfxstyler> ferronica: i know how to do that :) i thought u wanted to know
<Hoobly> if you mean in the /etc/hdparm.conf file, I think so
<bc_> what should i do
<ferronica> gfxstyler: YES LOL
<Skeletonix> bc_: cd /etc/init.d/
<bc_> i all ready install samba
<Skeletonix> bc_: samba restart
<gfxstyler> mzuverink: why do you want to give winxp 15 gb ?
<b08y> bc_ that do "sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop"
<bc_> Skeletonix: yeah, i allready try that
<ferronica> ubotu: refresh screen
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ferronica
<gfxstyler> Hoobly: when you watch fullscreen your cpu most handle it if you dont have your gfx card drivers installed and use a video/opengl overlay
<mzuverink> gfxstyler: what would you give it?  I want firefox and all plugins and open office and itunes in windows, thats all.
<bc_> b08y: i allready in root mode
<frfx>  i want to copy a file from a windows computer to an ubuntu computer.i use WinSCP.but i can't copy files to certain directories because i can't log in as root.???
<b08y> bc_: did u the cmd?
<gfxstyler> mzuverink: thats not that much, winxp takes around 2,5gb with all updates and such, + your pagefile, + the apps ... so approx 8 gigs (to have some free space)
<bc_> b08y: sorry, i don't understad
<Hoobly> gfxstyler: my vid card is onboard.  this is an old Dell PIII
<jafonux_> The user can chech if the run-level is 3 (id:3:initdefault:) in the file /etc/inittab.
<jafonux_>        If not, please modify it to 3 and restart the computer.
<mugzie> ok guys im trying to install xubuntu for a more lighter experience since im on a not so good laptop and i did all the steps now it says its about to install103mb on my computer is that good??
<gfxstyler> Hoobly: i dont know about that cards sorry :/
<ferronica> gfxstyler: will u tell me how to refresh screen
<b08y> type "sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop"
<mzuverink> gfxstyler: will linux complain if /swap is on the same drive as windows, while / is on the second drive?
<gfxstyler> ferronica: press f5 ? or do you mean set the refresh rate?
<krazykit> mzuverink: nope
<gfxstyler> mzuverink: the swap cant be on the same partition as windows
<ferronica> gfxstyler: NO NO
<discboy> salut!
<gfxstyler> or at least i think so
<mugzie> anyone know if im on the right path?
<discboy> do you speck french?
<bc_> b08y: thx, it works with "sudo" command
<gfxstyler> since you need to format the swap partition as swap space
<bc_> b08y: thx
<krazykit> mzuverink: it can be on the same drive, but just not the same partition.
<ferronica> gfxstyler: As we do in windows. right click on screen and hit refresh option...
<b08y> than "sudo /etc/init.d/samba start"
<ferronica> gfxstyler: that one
<gfxstyler> ferronica: yes, press F5
<bc_> b08y: yeah, it works thank u
<ferronica> gfxstyler: Okay
<b08y> why does "Play stop" hotkey configuration in "Keyboard hotkeys" doesnt work with Rythmbox?
<bc_> b08y: i've another trouble,
<b08y> bc_: ?
<gfxstyler> b08y: the play/stop stuff doesnt work for me at all :)
<b08y> dont ask to ask
<bc_> b08y: i share my "vfat partition", when i click it, it must use username and password
<b08y> gfxstyler: that's bad :(
<b08y> and?
<b08y> bc_: ^^
<jafonux_> install cannot create regular file `/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/xgiv_drv.o' : permission denied
<jafonux_> any1 know how i get permission?
<paradizelost> jafonux_: are you using sudo?
<bc_> b08y: do u know, how to share it without password
<EvanCarroll> Anyone know why vim7 isn't in dapper repos?
<jafonux_> I logged ion under root su -
<apokryphos> EvanCarroll: #ubuntu+1
<gfxstyler> EvanCarroll: because ... they didnt want it to be included :) ? no, sorry i dont know
<EvanCarroll> apokryphos: thnkx.
<jafonux_> paradizelost I logged ion under root su -
<punkcut> hey whats the "ubuntu way" of adding services to the runlevels?
<jafonux_> paradizelost trying to install the driver for my VGA
<paradizelost> jafonux_: well, your not root if your getting permission denied...
<b08y> bc_: u read that? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Freigaben?highlight=%28samba%29
<Whoopie> Hi, I'm searching for an example script to listen to HAL button events. Where could I find these? Thanks for helping.
<paradizelost> that or the module is trying to get to area's already in use
<gfxstyler> punkcut: install sysv-rc-conf and place your init script in /etc/init.d with the appropiate rights (+rwx), then use sysv-rc-conf to install it in the appropiate runlevels
<b08y> bc_: omg, sry thats my language :D
<punkcut> thanks gfxstyler
<g0dchild> Hi, is there anywhere i can log my adsl connection?
<g0dchild> is it the same thing as plog?
<gfxstyler> jafonux_: what gfx card do you have?
<bc_> b08y: thats ok
<paradizelost> g0dchild: you mean log all connections?
<b08y> bc_: plz, explain more, what u are doing?
<paradizelost> g0dchild: if you use firestarter it logs to syslog..  so everything would be in /var/log/messages
<g0dchild> yeah....i want to keep track of bandwidth and more importantly the modem uptime
<paradizelost> oh, that
<paradizelost> that's not logging all connections...
<paradizelost> g0dchild: sounds like you'd want something like ntop
<paradizelost> but modem uptime, good luck
<bc_> b08y: wow..... can u give me on english lang.
<g0dchild> paradizelost, even uptime for the adsl line's ok- but i suppose thats the same thing isnt it?
<jafonux_> paradizelost ah hang on my bad i'm following the instruction from the the Read Me and it 1st said to change the The user must login as root.
<jafonux_>     b. Please make sure to switch in console mode.
<jafonux_>        The user can check if the run-level is 3 (id:3:initdefault:) in the file /etc/inittab.
<gfxstyler> jafonux_: what gfx card do you have?
<jafonux_> Volari by XGI
<frfx>  i want to copy a file from a windows computer to an ubuntu computer.i use WinSCP.but i can't copy files to certain directories because i can't log in as root.is there a solution?
<gfxstyler> okay, so no easy xorg-drivers-bla package
<jafonux_> i grabbed the drivers from their web site
<gfxstyler> frfx: over network?
<jafonux_> gfxstyler it does mention something and to use Xorg
<gfxstyler> jafonux_: yes ubuntu uses xorg :P
<skipjack> Hi, can sombody explain me who I must copy my document for apache2 ? /var/wwseems to be incorrect ???
<bc_> b08y: i want to share my folder, but when i open the folder, i must give username and password
<jafonux_> why is it that that when I exceute $ sh install scrit
<mustardongaim> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<b08y> bc_: share from where?
<jafonux_> script that that the one file fails to install because of permission issues
<gfxstyler> skipjack: apachedir/http ? but thats on windows, i dont know for linux
<bc_> b08y: from my linux
<gfxstyler> jafonux_: do : sudo sh yourscript.sh
<NoUse> skipjack what are you trying to do?
<b08y> bc_: with samba right?
<jortiz> HOLA
<bc_> b08y: yeah
<jafonux_> gfxstyler i'm completely new to this and well have no idea.....so 1st I would open a terminal window log in as root  and then??
<b08y> bc_: well, i cant finf good samba share tutorials in english :)
<gfxstyler> jafonux_: dont, just use "sudo" when you need superuser rights
<jafonux_> ok
<gfxstyler> is there a way to disable the joined/quit messages in xchat?
<gfxstyler> its really annoying to see that stupid messages all the time
<bc_> b08y: thanks anyway for your help
<b08y> bc_: search after something like "ubuntu wiki" and there after "samba share"
<jbroome> gfxstyler: right click on the chan name and it's in one of those menus that pop up
<bc_> b08y: ok, i'll try
<_tcc> That command didn't work before...what is the command to configure your xserver?
<skipjack> NoUse:  I want to install typo3 on my webserver, I have install the apache2 ,mysql .. (LAMP) and now I can'T find the right DocRoot, I have create a directory in /var/www with the name typo3 .. when I surf to 127.0.0.1 I see only apache2-default/  as dir .. and no typo3 ..
<lpgl> hi! how do i enable root user in ubuntu?
<_tcc> I know it is something like xconf
<gfxstyler> jbroome: can that be enabled as default? thanks btw :)
<_tcc> or something like that.
<det-> The installer in the live CD doesnt support installing on raid?
<b08y> btw, if u like wikis in your own language have a look there http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<NoUse> skipjack make sure you have set the typo3 set to be world readable, chmod -R o+rx typo3/
<skipjack> drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 2006-05-11 17:31 typo3 @ NoUse
<NoUse> skipjack and typo3 is in /var/www ?
<skipjack> ls
<skipjack> yes NoUse
<valehru> How can I assign emblems to desktop items, such as CD ROM drives or My Computer?
<skipjack> root@Tobias-wrk:/var/www# ls -l
<skipjack> insgesamt 12
<skipjack> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2006-05-11 17:08 apache2-default
<skipjack> drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 2006-05-11 17:31
<skipjack> typo3
<lpgl> how do i enable root user in ubuntu?
<g0dchild> where can i find the log file for plog?
<jbroome> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gfxstyler> valehru: drag them out of the menu to the desktop
<valehru> but  even in the menu the icon is crap
<gfxstyler> then change it afterwards
<MagicFab> how can I remove a package that has ubuntu-desktop as dependency ?
<valehru> for this theme, which I like, the icons are screwed up though for about 10% of them
<valehru> is there not an icon config in gnome?
<mugzie> um i just installed xubuntu from synnaptic and it says changes applied do i just restart or how do i do it
<gfxstyler> valehru: you can install icons in the theme manager
<phreak97_> how do i change my default manager to gdm?
<NoUse> !tell skipjack about paste
<phreak97_> it's currently kdm
<topyli> valehru: you don't like your icon theme, or is it just some individual icons?
<mustardongaim> mugzie: logout and then change the 'sessions' option
<salmiak_> MagicFab, it's perfectly safe to remove packages that has ubuntu-desktop as dependency.
<valehru> individual icons
<mugzie> ok thanks
<phreak97_> valehru, i had the same problem
<phreak97_> never fixed it
<NoUse> skipjack have you tried refreshing you browser, sometimes it caches and you won't see the changes
<MagicFab> salmiak_: won't ubuntu-desktop be removed completely, including other packages ?
<mugzie> is there a exact way to change them?
<phreak97_> also, what the hell is xubuntu?
<gfxstyler> MagicFab: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<salmiak_> MagicFab, it's some sort of dependency that shows that it's included in the standard ubuntu desktop...nothing will be removed
<gfxstyler> phreak97: xfce ubuntu
<MagicFab> mugzie: you can logout and login again, choosing XFCE as your session
<phreak97_> and why do i have a xubuntu splash screen all of a sudden?
<phreak97_> oh.. ok
<mugzie> ok thanks brb
<phreak97_> that's great
<mustardongaim> mugzie: you can either choose to run xubuntu as a default session or just one time
<waylandbill> Hello. I'm looking for the package that contains 'tunctl' ... can't seem to locate it.
<gfxstyler> phreak97: because you installed xubuntu ?
<krazykit> phreak97_: did you install xubuntu-artwork?
<mugzie> o ok on the login screen it shows what to use right?
<MagicFab> mugzie: also check #xubuntu, for, well, xubuntu users:)
<phreak97_> phreak97, i installed ubuntu, then added kde and xfce
<mugzie> ok thanks
<gfxstyler> mugzie: on loginscreen -> session
<phreak97_> krazykit, nope
<mugzie> thanks
<mustardongaim> mugzie: there is a button called 'session'
<mugzie> ok got it
<mugzie> thanks a lot
<MagicFab> mugzie: you have to choose the session, it's not shown if you don't click on the sessions button/menu (depending on your config)
<gfxstyler> phreak97: xfce4 is just a metapackage, maybe it includes xfce-artwork
<skipjack> NoUse: yes I have refreshed .. but nothing changed .. who is the misstake ?
<salmiak_> MagicFab, "for your information, you are now removing something that is included in the standard ubuntu desktop". ;D The dependency ubuntu-desktop does nothing ;)
<vicky__> hii !
<vicky__> alguien habla espaol??
<phreak97_> i dont care about that anyway, all i want right now, is to change it from kdm to gdm
<MagicFab> I just want to make sure... if I remove gnome-games-data, the rest of ubuntu-desktop+deps won't be removed.. ?
<vicky__> holqa
<gfxstyler> vicky__: please, english only :)
<NoUse> skipjack I don't know, check your server logs perhaps
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MagicFab> vicky__: puedes iur a #ubuntu-es
* hs est away. motivo > auto-away. 2 minutos de inatividade. - inicio > 12:58:15
<salmiak_> magical_trevsky, i've removed gnome-games-data without having the rest of my system removed ;)
<salmiak_> sry, MagicFab
<vicky__> what's up? xD
<phreak97_> krazykit, know how to change the default manager from kdm to gdm?
<brandobas> quit
<gfxstyler> damn autocompletion, eh? :D
<brandobas> exit
<brandobas> /quit
<vicky__> But I know english too
<salmiak_> autocompletion is a two-edged sword ;)
<gfxstyler> lol
* hellsoul est de volta. motivo > auto-away. 2 minutos de inatividade. - tempo away > 52secs
<vicky__> and its funny talk here
<vicky__> =)
<krazykit> phreak97_: uh, nope.
<phreak97_> damnit
<phreak97_> anyone?
<phreak97_> basically all i want is to be able to shutdown or restart without having to log out first. in gdm i can, in kdm i cant, even though i run gnome no matter which manager im using
<phreak97_> cos i get the k login
<phreak97_> not the gnome login
<topyli> phreak97_: uninstall kdm :)
<_jason> phreak97_: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<phreak97_> _jason, THANKS!
<phreak97_> brb, see if it worked
<ssanchez> hola
<b08y> bc_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29
<ssanchez> hola cnt
<bc_> b08y: thanks
<valehru> so I installed the 32 bit firefox on breezy x86
* hs est away. motivo > auto-away. 2 minutos de inatividade. - inicio > 13:05:58
<valehru> _64
<b08y> bc_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucasArruda/ConfiguringEasyUnauthenticatedSambaWindowsLinuxShare?highlight=%28samba%29
<topyli> hellsoul: stop it
* hellsoul est de volta. motivo > auto-away. 2 minutos de inatividade. - tempo away > 31secs
<hellsoul> bug do script
<b08y> bc_: if u want more :D
<topyli> hellsoul: get rid of those away messages anyway
<g0dchild> yeah, i know about the art.gnome.org- but is there a gtk app, which i can use to download themes directly from the website?
<bc_> b08y: well i read first
<valehru> however I want to be able to change the icon of the 32 bit firefox in the task bar...currently there is no icon in the 32 bit firefox window on the taskbar
<valehru> any suggestions?
<g0dchild> lets say i want to do this on account of being a bit short on bandwidth
<b08y> bc_: yeah, do that :D
* hs est away. motivo > auto-away. 2 minutos de inatividade. - inicio > 13:08:30
<rezzen> hi.  can i resize ext3 partion w/out a live CD or ubuntu rescue CD?  (how do safely umount swap and /dev/hda1, or boot w/out those mounted?)
<phreak97> valehru, did you find out how to change individual icons?
<mugzie101> ok i got it to work thanks who ever helped me
<phreak97> gdm is default now btw
<mutante> rezzen: by booting into "single user mode"?  boot=linux 1  or "init 1" in a system that is already up
<mugzie101> on ubuntu or xubuntu can u put windows media player?
<skwid_> i cant access the mysql installed by synaptic on dapper
<skwid_> i keep getting the 'Access denied' message
<valehru> phreak97, I just went to the theme manager and installed a new icon theme
<rezzen> mutante, i have booted in to single user mode... but i didn't try from a machine already up... will try that.
<valehru> currently using gartoon with a MacOS window them
<valehru> tis nice
<phreak97> valehru, i find most of the icon themes are incomplete
<phreak97> they miss obvious things like .txt or torrent files
<topyli> not the gnome default! =)
<valehru> well this is doing fine for me
<valehru> :)
<valehru> so far so good
<fouad> hi
<fouad> can someone help me installing wine
<fouad> ???
<mugzie101> um im having trouble installing flash on here can someone help me
<skwid_> can anyone help me with mysql ?
<det-> Using the live cd to install a system, when It comes time to use gparted, I cant find any option to create a Raid array. is this only available using the text install?
<NoUse> fouad sudo apt-get install wine
<mutante> asking this way will usually not get you a bunch of "Yes"
<mutante> people cant tell what exactly you need help with
<mugzie101> is there anyway to install flash on this?
<_jason> ubotu: tell mugzie101 about flash
<skwid_> mutante: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<skwid_> i tried thousands of commands from forums etc
<skwid_> :S
<phreak97> ti want to be able to stream videos from a site which is made for windows media player
<phreak97> am i screwed?
<phreak97> i*
<mutante> skwid_: you dont know the mysql root pass?
<mugzie101> jason i didnt get a pm let me jumpon ly laptop brb
<skwid_> mutante: there shouldnt be any
<mutante> skwid_: its set to some default and you dont know which?
<_jason> phreak97: mplayer with w32codecs can handle most unless the page uses some weird scripting...
<skwid_> mutante: i just installed mysql
<mutante> skwid_: what did you type to connect?
<phreak97> it's just gamespot
<fouad> im trying to install wine and after i type make install i get a bunch of codes and lines and stuff and in the ned i get make[2] : *** [lex.yy.o]  Error 1
<fouad> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/fouad/wine-0.9.12/libs/wpp'
<fouad> make[1] : *** [wpp]  Error 2
<fouad> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/fouad/wine-0.9.12/libs'
<fouad> make: *** [libs]  Error 2
<_jason> phreak97: send me a link to a sample and I'll tell you if it plays here
<skwid_> skwid@LostOcean:/etc/mysql$ mysql -u root
<_jason> ubotu: tell fouad about paste
<mutante> skwid_: try : mysql -u root -p
<mugzie> ph what about gamespot?
<phreak97> _jason, it doesnt give a link or file, it's meant to be an applet type thing in the page
<NoUse> fouad why are you compiling from source?
<mutante> skwid: then hit enter when it asks for pass
<_jason> phreak97: I mean a link to the page
<phreak97> ok
<valehru> whats the best panel that works out of gnome that displays CPU, memory, network usage etc...?
<mutante> skwid_: there may be a difference between "no" pass and a "blank" pass
<fouad> well the ubuntu link is broken
<skwid_> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<NoUse> fouad its in synaptic
<dushy> hello all..
<NoUse> fouad what do you mean the ubuntu link?
<fouad> yeah but its old
<mutante> skwid_: but if you use -p it should say using password: YES
<dushy> any one knows how to install mplayer?
<mugzie> jason send me the info on flash again
<phreak97> http://www.gamespot.com/e3/e3live.html\
<NoUse> fouad winehq.com has a ubuntu apt-get repo
<_jason> ubotu: tell mugzie101 about flash
<phreak97> take the \ off the end
<mikearthur> has anyone got a widescreen display rotating in Xorg?
<phreak97> it's a typo
<phreak97> any video from there
<skwid_> mutante: it doesn't :S
<mugzie> no im under just mugzie now
<mutante> skwid_: anyways, if all fails, lets try to reset the root pass
<mugzie> and ph are u a gamespot plus member
<NoUse> fouad http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<mugzie> i am
<mutante> skwid_: http://s23.org/wiki/MySQL#Reset_forgotten_root_password
<phreak97> im not, but you can still stream the low quality
<skwid_> mutante: thanks, going there
<dushy> can any one tell me how to install mplayer??"
<phreak97> i restarted into windows and it worked
<mugzie> yea but u dont get it live
<_tcc> Anyone on a thinkpad by any chance?
<phreak97> it doesnt need to be live to be a stream
<mugzie101> ubotu: tell mugzie about flash
<mugzie101> ok it worked
<mugzie101> ph dont u need windows tho to see them?
<phreak97> mugzie, this is what i was asking
<mugzie101> o ok
<valehru> what is the name of the application that docks in the desktop that shows the system statistics?
<mugzie101> so is there a way to get media player on this?
<phreak97> not windows media player
<phreak97> i was wondering about an alternative
<mutante> mplayer, vlc
<phreak97> something which works with firefox to run video streams
<phreak97> those dont
<mutante> "firefox mplayer plugin"
<NoUse> phreak97 yeah they do :-)
<mutante> "The mplayer and xine plugins may require you to install Win32 codecs"
<_jason> phreak97: the ones taht have ads seem to loop on the ads, the others work fine...
<NoUse> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: (MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 3.05-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 366 kB, Installed size: 1340 kB
<mugzie101> um ok im still confused aout flash do i just download it from the site or how do i do it?
<sanhauru> hi :)
<phreak97> i get the white box with a green puzzle piece "click here to download plugin"
<NoUse> mugzie101 have you read the wiki page?
<mutante> mugzie101: the easiest is to go to any Flash site, and be offered by Firefox to download it
<phreak97> and there is none
<mugzie101> yes i have
<phreak97> it doesnt find one
<mugzie101> o ok
<phreak97> and links to the microsoft site to get media player 10
<NoUse> phrea97 install the mozilla-mplayer package
<phreak97> _jason, what do i do then?
<phreak97> ok
<_jason> phreak97: mplayer-plugin is probably your best bet, you may have to view the source to get it to play some of them... or write some kind of greasemonkey script (at least that seems to be necessary here)
<phreak97> ok, ill let you know right now, i dont even know where to start to write a script
<bc_> b08y: i stiil have same problem
<mugzie101> im sure there has to be a windows media player for linux
<phreak97> mugzie, when was the last time you saw microsoft make anything for linux?
<b08y> bc_: read the part with "smbpassd"?
<_jason> mugzie101: not one made by MS...
<NoUse> mugzie101 no there isn't
<mugzie101> damn that stinks
<bc_> b08y: everytime i open my share folder, the authentication windows comes up so i must enter username and password
<fouad_> nouse are u still there ???
<g0dchild> _jason, where can i find the log file for plog?
<g0dchild> !plog
<jbroome> phreak97: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/interopmigration/unix/sfu/default.mspx
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, g0dchild
<bc_> b08y: can u help me more
<NoUse> fouad_ yes I sent you a link to install wine with
<b08y> bc_: and where is the problem?
<_jason> g0dchild: I don't know, sorry
<fouad_> i didnt get iyt
<skwid_> mutante: You cannot use 'password' command as mysqld runs
<skwid_>  with grant tables disabled (was started with --skip-grant-tables).
<NoUse> fouad_ http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<_tcc> How do I configure my x server?
<mugzie101> hey um everytime i install flash i extract it and now it wont install im confused
<_tcc> This is not working at all.
<b08y> bc_: quit normal, that he want a username and password
<NoUse> mugzie101 read the wiki, those instructions work
<NoUse> !tell mugzie101 about flash
<mugzie101> otay
<b08y> bc_: or what do u mean, u have to explain, what u need , what u expect
<mutante> skwid_: thats why it first says to "Take down the mysqld server by sending a kill (not kill -9) to the mysqld server."
<b08y> bc_: and what u have done
<skwid_> i did
<skwid_> but then it says to launch it with the skip grant permissions
<bc_> b08y: the problems is, i dont want to share with authentification
<b08y> bc_: lets tell me how u shared?
<fouad_> nouse, have u used wine before /??
<b08y> bc_: which tool, with smbconf or what
<phreak97> _jason, the mplayer package didnt really help
<_tcc> Xorg -configure says that I am missing output drivers.
<_tcc> Where can I get some working ones?
<NoUse> fouad_ yes
<b08y> bc_: tell me MORE
<skwid_> mutante: any ideas ?
<bc_> b08y: first, i've mount my vfat partition in /mnt/windows/
<b08y> bc_: well, oki
<b08y> bc_: than ..
<_tcc> Actually, how do I set my Xorg drivers as i810?
<_jason> phreak97: it's the scripting they use for the ads
<_tcc> Anyone know?
<fouad_> im a newbie
<bc_> b08y: then, i share using samba
<mutante> skwid_: hmm,not really, if those instructions fail, i would switch to #mysql myself :p
<NoUse> fouad_ have you read the link I sent you?
<mugzie101> this wiki is for ubuntu im using xubuntu the only reason im in this room because the others dead so is it the same?
<fouad_> yeah
<_jason> phreak97: can't you download it with the download button?
<skwid_> mutante: ok, thanks
<b08y> bc_: well there are about 10 possibiliets how to share with samba
<fouad_> i just added the address to the repository
<NoUse> fouad_ what is confusing you?
<b08y> bc_: tell me what u have realy done
<mugzie101> jason u know if its the same?
<_jason> mugzie101: it is the same for flash
<fouad_> nothing
<mugzie101> yea even if i download it to xubuntu is it the same steps
<bc_> b08y: [Documents] 
<bc_>    comment = My Documents
<bc_>    path = /mnt/windows
<bc_>    browseable = yes
<bc_>    writable = yes
<bc_>    share mode = yes
<bc_>    public = yes
<bc_>    guest ok = yes
<mugzie101> cause i think its a code
<fouad_> i mean after  getting it from synaptic
<bc_>    security = share
<bc_>    create mask = 0777
<bc_>    browse list = Yes
<_jason> ubotu: tell bc_ about paste
<fouad_> how to try to install a game for example
<fouad_> ???
<jarle> Any body know the name of the application running on the GNOME panel informing users about updates?
<NoUse> fouad_ wine install.exe
<bc_> SOrry, if i do wrong guys
<ferronica> how to print a document?? i hav HP 1410 inkjet printer
<NoUse> fouad_ install.exe being the games installer, but wine is stil Alpha, it doesn't work for all software
<fouad_> i know that
<mugzie101> anyone know if im using xubuntu and i wanna set up fash if its the same steps a ubuntu?
<fouad_> dont i have to specify the cdrom location of setup
<_jason> mugzie101: I just told you it was the same
<fouad_> coz setup being in a cdrom
<fouad_> ???
<ferronica> via openofficeorg2.writer
<phreak97> _jason, lol.. there is none, i saw the button in windows, but it's not here
<mugzie101> o sorry im guessing it didnt show on my chat im using a broke down mirc
<NoUse> fouad_ yes, if you open the cd in gnome and click on teh exe it should use wine to open it
<_jason> phreak97: really? I just saw it on one of the videos from the main apge
<ferronica> how to print via openofficeorg2.writer
<fouad_> ok thats good
<ferronica> jason: my friend help!
<_tcc> how do I set my Xorg drivers as i810?
<valehru> any reason why gkrellm is unable to move around my desktop
<valehru> ?"
<_jason> ferronica: file > print
<b08y> bc_: tried  that "gksu shares-admin"
<_jason> phreak97: yeah I don't see it on that e3 page either though
<phreak97> it was there in windows:/
<fouad_> and let suppose after opening the setup file, the game will ask for a location to save in, in default its c:\program files\.... do i have to change that location to somewhere in linux or i just leave it as it is
<fouad_> ???
<ferronica> jason: i did but error
<NoUse> fouad_ no, wine creates a fake windows system in you rhome diectory
<NoUse> fouad_ ~/.wine/drive_c
<fouad_> so i dont change anything
<NoUse> fouad_ no
<fouad_> so i just suppose like im installing it in windows and press next all along
<fouad_> ???
<NoUse> fouad_ yes
<andel7> how to make php work on my apache2 server?
<rambo3> no youll have to configure wine
<ferronica> jason: error while printing
<fouad_> i tried on a different pc where wine was already installed to install a game called IAF, after i pressed next all along, and after the progress bar fineshed a error message poped saying that files couldnt be written to disk
<ferronica> jason: when i choose print there no option for HP printer, only generic
<fouad_> do u have any ideas ???
<ferronica> jason: ubotu printer setting
<_jason> ferronica: have you isntalled your printer?
<rambo3> fouad, check wineHQ  app database for your game
<NoUse> fouad_ maybe wine doesn't support the game
<mugzie101> jason im kinda still confused its giving me all these codes  like sudo spt-get install flashplugin-nonfree stuff like that
<ferronica> jason: i did nothing just connected it to USB
<fouad_> so if it doesnt support it i cant play it ???
<ferronica> jason: do i need to install hp printer software
<_jason> mugzie101: when it says sudo aptitude install or sudo apt-get install that's the same as using synaptic
<ferronica> jason: ?
<rambo3> fouad_, you could e-mail game dev. and ask them why
<mugzie101> ok so where do i imput those commands?
<ferronica> ubotu: printer
<ubotu> rumour has it, printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<fouad_> ok
<igcek> hello! ive installed only ubuntu on a computer, i dont know why but in the end it installs grub? is grub needed if  theres only ubuntu on it? However, when i start the computer it does not go to grub, it tries to start it but then it resets, where could be the problem?
<b08y> bc_: get it?, work perfectly for me,
<fouad_> thnx alot nouse and rambo for ur help
<b08y> bc_: and u see how that tool, add the right information in your smb.conf
<_jason> mugzie101: you would use applications > accessories > terminal
<fouad_> nouse are u an experienced user of linux
<fouad_> ?????
<mugzie101> ok thanks
<NoUse> fouad_ I can hold my own
<fouad_> where are u from ???
<ferronica> jason: ?????
<bc_> b08y: what is "gksu shares-admin", how do i get it?
<_jason> ferronica: system > administration > printing
<b08y> bc_: simply close all, that u have done with smb.conf , and use that tool :D , u can find it in System -> System -> shared files
<NoUse> fouad_ US
<_jason> ferronica: you need to put the _ in front of my name or else I will miss what you say
<fouad_> do u think that ubuntu is the best distro ???
<rambo3> !u
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rambo3
<ferronica> _ubotu: now its okay
<mugzie101> huh its says pssword nd when i type it does sho any letter
<rambo3> works only in debian channel
<NoUse> fouad_ if you want to talk about that, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<_jason> ferronica: no, you only need the _ for my name because that's how I spell it :)
<prgrmr> i have problem with "sensors", i get -1 in my cpu temp
<fouad_> ok, thnx anyway for ur help and for ur time
<poi> hi
<bc_> b08y: i use kde, there is no that option on my System
<b08y> well, than u have a problem, i use Gnome, and its realy simple
<ferronica> _jason: now its in RED???
<_jason> ferronica: yellow actually, thanks
<ferronica> _jason: lol
<_cappiz> when i suddenly get readonly filesystem, whats happening ?
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> is there a kind of disk defragmenter for linux?
<ferronica> _jason: from there do i need to add printer???
<wastrel> hey - i'm looking for text-to-speech apps that can read pdf, openoffice documents, web pages and terminal programs
<_jason> ferronica: see if you can do it in system > administration > printing
<mugzie101> um ujason when i type the command it ask for a password but when i try to enter it it does let me tyoe it in
<LinuxJones> I got a new Iriver,  loaded the usb-storage module and the device is listed fine in dmesg but didn't get automagically mounted. Where do usb media drives get created and how do I mount it ?
<ferronica> _jason: i am there only
<rambo3> LinuxJones,  they are linked from /dev/sda to media
<ferronica> _jason: what i choose add printer
<_jason> ferronica: yes
<mugzie101> ok i got it finally
<LinuxJones> rambo3: argh there is no /dev/sda device on my system :(
<rambo3> sda1 that is
<wastrel> anyone know about text-to-speech on linux?
<ferronica> _jason: there is one option install driver???
<ferronica> _jason: shud i hit it???
<_jason> ferronica: install the one for your printer, it should be self-explanatory
<pppjjj> awesome, day 2 ive had off this week is also raining
<LinuxJones> rambo3: there are no /dev/sd* devices at all
<ferronica> _jason: how to install driver???
<mikael_> Is there any way to restore the default icons?
<ferronica> _jason: do i need CD of HP printer
<LinuxJones> rambo3: the usb mass storage device is listed in dmesg output, I wonder where it could be hiding ?
<_jason> ferronica: what is your pritner model?
<ferronica> _jason: HP PSC 1400
<ferronica> _jason: it showing me my model
<_jason> ferronica: ok, then install it
<rambo3> you could test fdisk and gparted to see what linus named it as
<rambo3> *linux
<ferronica> _jason: but when i hit install it take me to choose directory
<_jason> ferronica: you don't need any cd, the program should do everything for you
<ferronica> _jason: then i ignore install driver option
<ferronica> _jason: and hit apply
<mugzie101> ok um i installed flash do i need to restart or something?
<ferronica> _jason: will i send u screen shot of it??????
<LinkSlice> i'm a bsd snob whose giving ubuntu a try, and when I try to run the admin tools, I get prompted for root's password, but when I enter it, I get a dialog that says it's wrong, even though I can ctrl-alt-f1 and log in to the console with that password
<_jason> ferronica: press install driver, just select the manufacturer and model and then press apply
<rambo3> LinkSlice, you caould check faq and wiki
<b08y> bc_: ...
<_jason> ferronica: I meant to say: _don't_ press install driver, just press apply after selecting your printer
<bc_> b08y: still stuck..., sorry
<ich_bins> hallo
<b08y> bc_: look at our personal chat!
<rambo3> !tell LinkSlice about root
<valehru> Is gkrellm the be all and end all of customisable monitoring tools?
<valehru> should I look at some other package?
<mikael_> Something is wrong with my icons, Anyone know how to restore them? (see http://212.3.13.56/)
<marcie> I'm interested in the root password as well...i got to the $ part of the terminal...but it won't let me do anything i want to...no password
<_jason> mikael_: choose a new icon theme
<aimaz> reboot bye
<marcie> i thought my sign in password would work
<mugzie101> can u get yahoo messanger on this?
<skipjack> .. busy webserver ^^
<_jason> ubotu: tell marcie about sudo
<rambo3> !tell marcie about root
<mikael_> _jason, where do I find that?
<_jason> mugzie101: gaim will let you connect to yahoo
<LinkSlice> rambo3: that doesn't seem to be what I'm looking for...I am logged in, as a user that is in the admin group, but when I click on the updates button for example, type in my root pass, it tells me it can't log in as root....
<marcie> I know of Sudo...but the program is trying to automatcially install...<sigh>
<_jason> mikael_: system > preferences > themes > details > icons
<mugzie101> yea but gaim does have all the yahoo features does it
<skipjack> mikael_: use an other icon theme ..
<mugzie101> like conference and stuff
<rambo3> LinkSlice, does your user password work?
<b08y> bc_: i have your problem, i think u have to comment out the "security=xyz"
<LinkSlice> d'oh!  I never thought of using my password....duh, thanks :-)
<marcie> I'll try again and see if i can get Sudo in...
<bc_> b08y: why?
<wastrel> marcels:  sudo -i
<mikael_> _jason, doesnt make any difference....
<wastrel> er, marcie  sudo -i
<prgrmr> when i'm using sensors i get -1 in the cpu temp, can i fix it?
<mikej_> ok i was just downloading updates, and one of them must have been an xserver update, it popped up the "display 0 in use, would you like to set another display channeL" msg.. if i clicked no it kept coming up, so i hit yes.. boom it makes me relog in
<mikej_> but apparently im still logged in the other display too
<mikej_> how do i get back to that one?
<mikej_> i had freaking downloads and other stuff going on
<mikael_> I've tried to change both theme and to change icon setup, but there's still wrong icons.. :-(
<marcie> Thanks for the suggestions folks...I'll check those pages (i was off for a bit)
<mugzie101> wow why is my motzilla always dragging to load
<roy> umm
<marcie> mugzie: do you mean firefox?
<bobbyd> hi
<mugzie101> yea
<roy> say i was to burn the iso of an operating system (say freebsd) to a dvd+r do you think my computer would be able to boot from it? i dont wanna waste the dvd but i have more of them then i do cd'rs
<bobbyd> how do I add a cron job to run something as root every ten minutes?
<marcie> the version installed is slow...there is a page on how to install a newer version in the wiki...anyone know it?
<marcie> Mine went much faster after i put it in...but i found it difficult to do (OTOH others don't find it that bad)
<bobbyd> roy, you mean the installer disc?
<roy> yeah
<Decadent> is there a simple subtitle ripper for a noob??
<mugzie101> marcie your talking bout firefox right?
<roy> yeah the freebsd installer disc's
<bobbyd> Decadent, dvd::rip ?
<marcie> mugzie: yes...i think i have the link saved
<roy> i wanna know if i can burn em to dvd and boot from em and install em that way
<marcie> would it help if i got it?
<roy> instead of a normal cdr
<roy> ???
<bobbyd> roy, if your PC is a recent (last 6-7 years) x86 pc then yes
<mugzie101> if u can link that would be awsome
<Decadent> keeps saying that it has an error
<scottj> what's FTP server should I use just to allow dreamweaver to connect and upload files?
<roy> could i burn all 3 disc's onto the one dvd or no???
<bobbyd> roy, ahh, you want to burn the CD iso to a DVD? don't know about that, why not just get the DVD iso :)
<Decadent> and i  cant gind any feedback for that error
<bobbyd> roy, no, I don't think 3 into one would work
<roy> i didnt know they had an iso dvd, i better check into that
<marcie> try looking here on how to install another version of firefox https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mugzie101> ok
<bobbyd> roy, they do for Ubuntu :)
<Patrick_> Hey guys.
<marcie> It solved my problem with speed
<Patrick_> HEY, GUYS!
<Patrick_> GUYS?
<marcie> although...thunderbird is still slow...would installing it work the same way?
<marcie> Girls...
<Patrick_> GIRLS.
<Patrick_> I DIDN'T MEAN THAT LITERALLY, OF COURSE.
<mugzie101> i just want something fast um i have a sbc browser but idk if that linuc compatible
<Patrick_> MY APOLOGIES.
<roy> yeah
<roy> but i already have ubuntu
<marcie> It's ok...i just like to point it out now and then...
<roy> i want freebsd
<roy> :(
<Patrick_> SO, MARCIE, DO YOU WANT A DORITO?
<Spec> Patrick_: stop with the caps please
<marcie> Patrick_: a Dorito?
<Patrick_> OH YEAH.
<Patrick_> SORRY SPEC.
<Spec> ...
<Patrick_> I'LL TURN THEM OFF.
<Patrick_> I SHOULD'VE KNOWN BETTER.
<Patrick_> OKAY
<Patrick_> I'M TURNING THEM OFF NOW.
<roy> fuckin lame
<roy> turn em off
<Spec> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Patrick_> Yo, roy's fucking stupid.
<Patrick_> He talks a lot of shit for a nerd.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Patrick_> Eh, roy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=Patrick@*.oswego.edu]  by Seveas
* Patrick_ was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Spec> heya ops :)
<roy> ty
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mugzie101> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.oswego.edu]  by Seveas
<marcie> anyone had successs using the same stuff to put in a newerer version of thunderbird, just alternating the file names?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mugzie101> so marcie that firefox will be faster?
<rambo3> marcie, installing it from source?
<r0xoR> marcie, yeh i'm using TB 1.5 and FF 1.5
<echobinary> anyone know if there is more nvidia support in dapper?
<r0xoR> marcie, the wiki has a good howto on that
<Amaranth> if you want a fast web browser use epiphany
<marcie> mugzie: It was a lot faster after that...the link i added talks about it...they don't know quite why...but the default is a problem
<r0xoR> meh, FF 1.5 loads amazingly fast on my system
<r0xoR> FF 1.0.8 loaded slow as *#&*%
<roy> i dont
<roy> lol
<Amaranth> fast email client is a bit trickier
<rambo3> echobinary, you could test dapper live cd , support is the same as always
<marcie> hm...i don't know how to do stuff from source code quite yet...although i'm working on it...i think i've got wine installed (at least the basics)
<mugzie101> um so i have to impt a code can u tell me wich code to input
<Amaranth> evolution and thunderbird are about as good as it gets
<r0xoR> echobinary, nvidia support is in nVidia :)
<mikej> yes firefox, i promise you i dont want you to tell me about going to encrypted webpages. you dont have to ask me every time.
<marcie> i was asking because i like using thunderbirds RSS program but it's slow as mollases
<r0xoR> echobinary, manually installing the nvidia drivers has always worked well for me
<r0xoR> marcie, try using Firefox RSS... the Sage extension
<roy> sorry for the language
<roy> didnt realise this was a server that didnt allow swearing
<roy> :P
<meheren> you no how apple has a "image mounter"that allowes you to mount disk images (.img files) is there a way to get something similar for ubuntu?
<marcie> mugzie: You don't need a password for the firefox page on ubuntu
<marcie> R0xor: I'll try now that i
<mugzie101> huh no im talking bout the code u input in the terminal
<marcie> I've got a newer version of Firefox...a lot of extensions wouldn't load because of the version
<tahorg> meheren: .img is like .iso ?
<meheren> yes
<tahorg> I thik so
<rambo3> not realy but same kind of files
<tahorg> meheren: mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/thingy.iso /path/to/mount
<meheren> tahorg, .img .iso .dmg .(somehting... no there is one more but fporgotten it)
<marcie> Does anyone know if Firefox 2.0 will load in ubuntu?
<tahorg> meheren: bin/cue
<roy> what is a good program to burn dvd's in linux?? if my movie files are .avi
<meheren> tahor, that';s it?
<rambo3> .bin
<meheren> ok thx
<marcie> I'm used to using the beta testing versions...so being .5 behind is annoying
<igcek> roy, a3b
<roy> ty
<marcie> well actually pretty much one version behind...
<rambo3> youll brun avi as data file
<roy> why data?
<roy> if it is data will it work in dvd players?
<roy> i want it to play on my tv
<roy> =/
<marcie> mugzie: can you repeat that...
<roy> im using k3b right now
<igcek> does your dvd suport divx?
<rambo3> if  dvd player supports it, my does
<roy> but it only burns data dvds
<roy> mine doenst tho
<marcie> mugzie: I had help getting it to work...i MIGHT be able to help you...
<roy> doesnt support data dvd
<roy> :(
<meheren> tahorg, if my file is .img or somehting other then iso can i change the iso9660 to the img type?
<meheren> or doesn't the mount command reconize others?
<rambo3> then there is some encoding to do
<mugzie101> well ok marcie help me out then
<mugzie101> tell what to do step by step plz
<tahorg> meheren: I don't know what .img is.
<meheren> tahorg,
<tahorg> meheren: file ./thing.img
<meheren> oh ok
<tahorg> meheren: what does it says ?
<tahorg> say
<marcie> Mugzie: I'll try...are you on the page link i gave you?
<meheren> just sec
<igcek> what would happen if i would unrar/zip ubuntu iso file, put it on a memory card then tryed booting from it? a computer
<felipe__> Is there a way to assosiate user sessions with screen resolution?
<marcie> it's here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<rambo3> meheren, search synaptic form img iso convert
<meheren> it says the following:/home/meheren/Desktop/Final.Fantasy.VII-Advent.Children.2004.R1.NTSC.DVDR-XPDVD/xpdvd-ff7ac-ntsc-dvdr.img: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'XPDVD_FF7
<lachoss> hi
<meheren> ok
<mugzie101> yea i am
<mugzie101> im on there
<marcie> Mugzie: Go down a bit and you will see a link to download...i suggest you start that first
<mugzie> ok i downloaded firefox already
<marcie> do you know how to open terminal?
<mugzie> so what next?
<lachoss> i've just upgraded to dapper and i'm having problems with ndiswrapper: the pcmcia wireless card i was using (linksys wpc54g) is not working anymore. i've reinstalled ndiswrapper and the .inf file and rmmod/modprobe'd the module, and no errors appear in /var/log/messages, but the interface wlan0 is not there. any ideas on how to solve it? thanks!
<marcie> open terminal applications, system tools, root terminal. It will ask for a password...it's the one you use to sign on
<aLPHa_LeaK> lachoss, maybe eth0?
<aLPHa_LeaK> lachoss, nothing on "iwconfig"?
<mugzie> ok im in terminal
<domanig> I have installed apache2 using "apt-get install apache2" but cant reach to localhost or 127.0.0.1, any more configs I need to do?
<Farhad> when ubuntu 6.06 go out????????????
<marcie> ok can you see the directory for firefox?
<marcie> it would likely be in ~/Desktop
<mugzie> um what u mean i just opened terminal thats it
<mugzie> yea its in there
<bobbyd> domanig, sudo /etc/ini.d/apache2 start ?
<domanig> bobbyd, it is started
<marcie> change to that directory...most likely what is on the wiki page   cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default
<marcie> in one line
<marcie> you need to save your defaults first...or you will loose your info
<mugzie> change the directory in terminal or how?
<bobbyd> domanig, sudo netsdtat -tap and see what port it's listening on
<bobbyd> domanig, that should haev been netstat -tap :)
<meheren> if i change the extension from a .img file to .iso will it goof things up?
<marcie> to the mozilla firefox directory. What do you see now?
<lachoss> aLPHa_LeaK: oh, yes, the card appears now as eth1. i should've checked better. *ashamed* thanks a lot:)
<marcie> (i may not be the best teacher...i'm sorry)
<bobbyd> domanig, if it's not listening on port 80, check /var/log/apache2/errors.log
<aLPHa_LeaK> lachoss, cool :)
<domanig> it is listening on port 1025 and 1026
<bobbyd> domanig, and not *.www ?
<mikael_> _jason, If i create and log in with a new user, the icons is correct, but not with my "ordinary" user..?
<marcie> mugzie: the directions on the page need to generally go step by step but they worked
<mugzie> now it says this
<bobbyd> it shoudl say "local address" and *:www
<marcie> ok...
<mugzie> ~/.mozilla/firefox/n7xhb8um.default$
<domanig> bobbyd, it doesent
<marcie> ok
<marcie> one sec
<mugzie> k
<bobbyd> domanig, check the log...
<_jason> mikael_: maybe it's some kind of permission problem
<marcie> shoot...i need to go...
<mugzie> noooooo dang
<marcie> one sec...i need to go to door
<marcie> i'll be back
<mikael_> _jason, Have any idea which files who can have the wrong permissions, or where to look?
<bobbyd> domanig, you could also try localhost:1025 and see if it responds
<marcie> ok i'm back
<lachoss> aLPHa_LeaK: now i try to run dhclient on it and it says "receive_packet failed on eth1: network is down". if i try iwlist eth1 scan it says it doesn't support scanning. :$
<_jason> mikael_: try this, it will make every file in your $HOME owned by you: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<marcie> type this in...you are making a directory when you do this  mkdir ~/Desktop/ffsettings
<bc_> b08y: hey, i solve my problems
<mikej> whats a good usenet client
<aLPHa_LeaK> lachoss, are you bound to a console?
<mikael_> _jason, no difference.. :-(
<aLPHa_LeaK> mikej, google groups ;)
<mikej> not group
<mikej> client
<_jason> mikael_: did you change icons after doing that?
<lachoss> aLPHa_LeaK: yes
<mikej> i have a giganews account :)
<mikael_> _jason, do I have to login again to see the changes?
<user_> ola
<mugzie> um i typed it in but its the same
<_jason> mikael_: maybe...
<domanig> bobbyd, no response on 1025 or 1026, nothing in error log other than a startup some days ago..
<rambo3> mikael_, no
<mikael_> _jason, I'll be back! ;-D
<mikael_> or not.. hee
<user_> oloa
<bc_> b08y: i just change "obey pam restriction = yes"
<mikael_> rambo3, Got any other suggestion?
<bobbyd> domanig, ok, jsut remove it and reinstall, I just did it here and it's fine
<mugzie> evrytime i press enter i get the same thing the default thing
<user_> ola
<bc_> b08y: thank u for helping me
<marcie> what do you mean?
<b08y> bc_: it should also work if u commented out " security =xyz"
<domanig> bobbyd, you dont know how to set it to listen on port 80?
<rambo3> get some better icons from gnome look, they install  unpacked
<marcie> oh ok that is normal...what you are doing up is setting a directory up...
<user_> olfkg
<user_> gfg
<user_> g
<user_> g
<user_> g
<user_> g
<user_> g
<_jason> user_: stop
<mugzie> ok now what
<bc_> b08y: :D
<marcie> if it's not giving you an error message you are ok
<Mattia> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<aLPHa_LeaK> lachoss, do you know what the SSID/password/stuff is?
<marcie> All of this together...you are saving your bookmarks and such  cp bookmarks.html cert8.db cookies.txt formhistory.dat key3.db signons.txt history.dat  mimeTypes.rdf ~/Desktop/ffsettings
<mwe> can somoe recommend a good gui program for remixing sound files?
<marcie> cp is the copy command
<bobbyd> domanig, I've never seen it not work, install using apt-get install apache2 and check for install errors
<_jason> mwe: audacity?
<bc_> b08y: do u play gunbound?
<mwe> yes maybe I'll try it
<bobbyd> domanig, port 80 is the default, it shouldn't be listening on anythign else, and infact it wont' start if something else has the port
<b08y> bc_: what?
<b08y> bc_: what is gnubound
<domanig> bobbyd, I have x11vnc server running though?
<marcie> linux is text sensitive...so you need to use the same...ie if it
<marcie> it's a E put in E if it's e use e
<bc_> b08y: gunbound is a game online
<mugzie> wait it messed up brb
<bobbyd> domanig, don't run anything else that uses port 80, or change apache in ports.cfg
<domanig> bobbyd, I have some repsitorities problems on install, u know about a working rep file?
<marcie> mugzie: you can cut and past most of this...i'm not sure about from here, but from the wiki page
<bobbyd> domanig, just use the standard ones
<lachoss> aLPHa_LeaK: i just found out the solution in ubuntu-fr, they say i must remove the modules ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt ieee80211softmac bcm43xx ndiswrapper. it worked :)
<bobbyd> domanig, they're on the wiki
<domanig> ok
<lachoss> aLPHa_LeaK: thanks for your help anyway! :)
<aLPHa_LeaK> lachoss, no problem ;)
<mugzie> all those stuff your giving me is on the wiki page right
<marcie> yup...
<mugzie> ok um link me again cause this like messed up
<marcie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<marcie> I do need to go...but take each line by line and it should work...i'm sorry i can't stay longer right now...
<domanig> bobbyd, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" gives me no output, guess it should?
<bobbyd> yes
<railk> having problems with ubuntu live cd (and other live cds)... http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.hardware/browse_thread/thread/a882fb000b7cc333
<domanig> changed port in ports.conf
<mugzie> ok thanks
<domanig> no luck
<bobbyd> sounds like it's broken to me, use synaptic to "completely remove" it
<domanig> ok
<marcie> good luck...sorry i couldn't help longer
<domanig> bobbyd, "sudo apt-get install apache2 php4" should be fine?
<domanig> after uninstalling
<bobbyd> domanig, yes
<RobNyc> Hello anyone here has ATI ?
<RobNyc> I just got a x1600 Pro and I would like to know if anyone has it working with Ubuntu
<JRGC> What do i need to install to be able to see DVDs???
<JRGC> Which enconder?????
<_jason> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<railk> help, someone? (link 15 lines up)
<mariaca> hola
<mariaca> flojo
<web_reaver> hello
<web_reaver> how can i use wine to open a .exe
<_jason> web_reaver: wine /path/to/file.exe
<web_reaver> thanks _jason
<Mattia> wine file.exe
<Mattia> azz
<Mattia> :K
<preglow> my hd based mp3 player just stopped being automatically mounted via usb by ubuntu for no reason i can see, while other usb based hd devices mount just fine. any pointer on what went wrong?
<web_reaver> what would the path be to my cdrom
<ljbuesch> web_reaver: Mine is /cdrom
<avalost> !api
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, avalost
<Mikaeln> _jason, solved the problem by deleting the accound and then recreate it..  :-D
<_jason> Mikaeln: that's one way :)  Glad you fixed it anyhow
<Logi> I have a bit of a xinerama problem on my i915, but it feels like it's *almost* there. With the xorg.conf file at http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/555 I get the error log at http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/556 saying it can's find a "matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1)"
<Mikaeln> _jason, Maybe there is a better way... but this one worked.. ;-)
<web_reaver> _jason i tryed  wine cdrom0 setup.exe
<web_reaver>  and i got a  wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\cdrom0.exe": Module not found
<shelbys> hi
<_jason> web_reaver: try #winehq for wine support
<Old> i need a script todo this: ex, if i type ./cs1 it executes screen -mdS cs1 ./hlds_run -blabla - is this possible?
<railk> how is it possible that ubuntu can't mound the cd it booted from?
<hollowlife1987> web_reaver: try wine '/media/cdrom0/setup.exe'
<ericmoritz\0> if I open up the Gnome volume control it gives me two devices, a alsa one and a oss one. I've turned everything up and made sure none are muted
<ericmoritz\0> oops
<ericmoritz\0> hi, I'm using a laptop that has a headphone jack.  At one point the internal speakers worked but at some point with Breezy the internal speakers stopped working.  The headphones still work fine although.  The internal speakers still work in Windows XP so it's not a hardware failure.  I updated to dapper in hopes it would get fixed, but it didn't.  Can anyone help me diagnose this?
<Old> anyone? Appriciated if you can help me out, been trying out lots of stuff, just been given shit answers tbh
<ryancr> does anyone know how to get the open office save dialog to show odt files on a directory mounted via gnome-vfs?
<web_reaver> hollowlife1987   wine '/media/cdrom0/setup.exe'  worked thanks
<_jason> Old: are you familiar with bash scripting?
<Old> Not really _jason
<Old> If you can help me out the easiest way i'd appriciate it
<ryancr> for example say i have multple odt files saved on a mounted gnome-vfs share, then I do a Save As in the same location on the share...currently the Save Dialog does not show all the other odt files
<Spec> Old: echo "screen -mdS cs1 ./hlds_run -blabla" > cs1
<Spec> Old: chmod +x cs1
<Spec> Old: ./cs1
<Spec> Old: at the top of the file, cs1, you may want to add:     #!/bin/sh
<ryancr> where as the Open dialog does.
<Logi> sigh, xinerama always causes pain...
<web_reaver> im out later thinks for the help
<web_reaver> thanks!
<enonu> I'm trying to setup a service.  Basically my setup is that I hav S & K aliases to an init.d script (/etc/init.d/cruisecontrol.sh) which calls another bash script (/usr/local/cc-2.5/cruisecontrol.sh) with start-stop-daemon which will then load java.  Things run fine from the script in the init.d directory (cruisecontrol.sh start) , but on system reboot, it runs java for a split second, then dies.  Any ideas?
<Sandig> hello
<Sandig> can i ask a question?
<Spec> Sandig: no
<Spec> Sandig: you're not permitted to :-/, everyone else can though.
<mikej> whats freenodes offtopic i always forget
<Sandig> heh
<_jason> Sandig: you can ask any question except the one that asks for permission to ask one :)
<Sandig> ok
<Sandig> fair enough
<Sandig> so
<Sandig> i have a laptop with no cd drive but does support usb booting
<Sandig> is there a ubuntu net-install image/version that i could put on a usb stick
<mugzie> im having trouble installing new firefox
<Sandig> to install to the laptop?
<Old> Spec, didnt understand that part. Do i need todo a file called, ex cs1 ?
<Old> then add:
<Old> #!/bin/sh
<Old> echo "screen -mdS cs1 ./hlds_run -blabla" > cs1
<Old> ?
<_jason> Old: no, that echo command just puts the stuff in between the quotes into the file cs1.  You can just add it yourself if you want
<alex_joni> hello, anyone familiar with building live cd's ?
<Old> one second _jason..
<roryy> Sandig: have you looked through these ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<crazy_penguin> hi all
<mugzie> has anyone ever updated firefox and can u help me?
<crazy_penguin> with what command can i reconfigure the xserver? dpkg-reconfigure ...?
<harisund> mugzie: I am assuming you are using Breezy and want to get the 1.5.0. version of Firefox?
<_jason> crazy_penguin: ... = xserver-xorg
<harisund> crazy_penguin: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<crazy_penguin> thx
<mugzie> um idk what im using its um 5.0 or something in ubuntu
<crazy_penguin> brb
<Old> _jason, is this correct? http://members.chello.se/warlock/cs1.sh
<mugzie> im still a new guy to linux
<echobinary> can anyone recomend a pci-x nvdia card thats not too pricey for rendering opengl 2.0?
<mugzie> harisund: im trying to do firefox 1.5
<matgates> How does beagled start up?  Is it when I log in?  If so, what is it started from?
<harisund> mugzie, if you follow the instructions word -by -word mentioned on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion you should be fine.
<_jason> Old: no, get rid of echo " at the beginning and " > cs1 at the end
<Old> let me update it and show it
<mugzie> i did but the thing im having trouble with is the opt thing
<Old> http://members.chello.se/warlock/cs1.sh
<Old> that?
<Sandig> rory: yep i did. the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot page would be good but i don't have access to changing any dhcp/dns server settings
<RobNyc> I just got a x1600 Pro and I would like to know if anyone has it working with Ubuntu
<RobNyc> !ATI
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<_jason> Old: no, get rid of all the ", the >, and the cs1 at the end
<Old> let me try again then..
<_jason> Old: you could jsut do this with an alias by the way
<mikej> whats freenodes offtopic?
<mikej> its hidden i remember that
<Old> http://members.chello.se/warlock/cs1.sh - correct?
<roryy> mikej: you're welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic (not sure what you're talking about)
<mikej> freenodes main offtopic chan
<mikej> theres a huge one
<mikej> i always forget what it is though
<_jason> Old: should be
<Sandig> roryy: i could really do with a usb image that contains just a basic kernel and some drivers and will then go get all the packages it needs to install of the net
<Sandig> *off
<Old> _jason, so that would work?
<_jason> Old: try it
<alex_joni> is there an #ubuntu-dev ?
<Old> I cant, thats the problem. Im preparing stuff for the new rackserver tomorrow.
<_jason> Old: remember you have to chmod +x the file
<roryy> Sandig: this is not sufficient? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Old> yeah, I will remember that. Where should the .sh files be?
<mugzie> um jason when installing fire fox i download it and it says on the instrutions #
<mugzie> Download firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz from [WWW]  http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/ , and change to the directory you downloaded it to.
<mugzie> #
<mugzie> Install it to /opt/firefox:
<mugzie> what do they mean and change it to the directory u downloaded it to and install it to opt firefox?
<_jason> Old: wherever you want, but if you want ot run it from anywhere you would put it somewhere in your $PATH
<roryy> Sandig: ubotu has a 'netinstall' factoid, not sure what that's about
<Sandig> roryy: forgot to mention, the only usb stick i have accessable to me is only 128mb
<Spec> Old: yeap, that .sh looks good
<mugzie> can someone help me
<roryy> ah
<Spec> Old: if you want to './cs1', put it in your home directory
<roryy> !tell Sandig about netinstall
<_jason> Old: erm that was badly phrased.  If you want to run it without providing the full path, just the name like you do other commands, you would put it in your $PATH
<Spec> Old: if you want to type $ cs1, whever you are, put it in a folder that's in your PATH, type: echo $PATH   to see your $PATH
<echobinary> anyone know what the turnaround is for nvidia drivers? specificaly when does the geforce 7300GS get support?   :)
<roryy> Sandig: just to be clear, i've never used any of these -- just trying to point you in a hopefully helpful direction
<mugzie> can someone help me out
<mugzie> im trying to install firefox and im confused on this part
<mugzie> #
<mugzie> Download firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz from [WWW]  http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/ , and change to the directory you downloaded it to.
<mugzie> #
<mugzie> Install it to /opt/firefox:
<Sandig> roryy: no problem. what ya got?
<_jason> mugzie: don't paste here please
<mugzie> what do they mean change to the dierectry u downloaded it to and also what they mean instally it to /opt/firefox
<roryy> Sandig: check your privmsgs from ubotu
<Old> what i meant was, where should the .sh files be put in? I have the /home/cs1, then /home/cs2 etc, Is there a possibility to put all of the .sh files in a folder so it works everywhere, or do i have to put it in the folder i wish to run the ./hlds_run from
<Old> ?
<mugzie> o sorry jason i just wanted to point that out sorry but can someone help me
<_jason> mugzie: in less than 3 weeks, you will be able to upgrade to dapper and get firefox1.5 through the repositories
<Old> ex, the .sh file in /home/cs1 to run the /cs1 alias
<mugzie> o for real
<Sandig> roryy: checked. thanks for all your help.
<mugzie> so what u should just wait?
<_jason> mugzie: that is what I suggest
<mugzie> ok thanks
<mugzie> also what is mplayer?
<echobinary> will dapper have more hardware support?
<_jason> ubotu: tell mugzie about mplayer
<hanuma> is there any player for playing wmv files
<hanuma> ?
<Spec> Old: You should specify the full path to hlds_run if you wish to execute that script wherever you are
<alex_joni> roryy: does ubotu know about udeb's ?
<Spec> Old: you can put the .sh files in /usr/local/bin if you want to run them wherever you are
<mugzie> its because this firefox is slow for someodd reason i was wondering if i can get a faster browser or something
<Old> thanks
* echobinary taps the mic
<echobinary> is this thing on?
<Spec> old: be sure to specify the full path to hlds_run though
<roryy> alex_joni: doesn't look like it
<Old> How Spec ? how would the line look if i speceficed the full path?
<Spec> where is hlds_run?
<alex_joni> roryy: any idea where I can learn about that?
<Spec> Old: is it in your home directory?
<roryy> alex_joni: hrm, sorry, no
<Old> Spec, /home/cs1
<alex_joni> roryy: ok thanks
<Spec> Old: so it's /home/cs1/hlds_run ?
<respaldos> holasssssssssss
<Old> no Spec, it is in /home/cs1
<Spec> Old: screen -mdS cs1 /home/cs1/hlds_run -game cstrike +maxplayers 12 -port 27015 +map de_dust2
<respaldos> el passd de ubunto... como se cambia?
<Spec> Old: hlds_run is an executable, and it sits in the folder /home/cs1?
<respaldos> en el root
<Spec> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Spec: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Spec> !spanish
<ubotu> Spec: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Spec> gah
<Spec> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Old> it's executable
<bipolar> ok. does anyone know a reason why the mysql server in ubuntu (dapper for me) does not support ssl? I thought that the licencing issues were taken care of....
<Old> Spec, I run ./hlds_run when i am in the dir /home/cs1
<Spec> Old: okay, then the command I gave you above is correct
<roryy> alex_joni: a not especially useful definition: http://wiki.debian.org/udeb
<Old> Thank you
<martin__> HOLA
<martin__> ALGUN CANAL EN ESPAOL
<martin__> algun canal en espaol
<roryy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<martin__> como entro a ubuntu-es
<railk>  /join #ubntu-es
<martin__> pero como entro al canal de ubuntu-es
<alex_joni> martin__: /join #ubuntu-es
<alex_joni> roryy: thanks..
<alex_joni> roryy: any idea where I should turn to questions about building a liveCD & changing the udebs on it? especially the kernel..
<roryy> alex_joni: not really, sorry. The mailing lists might be a good place to start
<martin__> como entro a ubuntu-es
<roryy> alex_joni: is this any good? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<roryy> martin__: /join #ubuntu-es
<alex_joni> roryy: I've already successfully used that one for adding packages
<Didimo> alguin que quiera intercambiar ideas
<railk> martin__: mecanografe /join #ubuntu-es (espero que es comprensible)
<railk> babelfish 4tw...
<martin__> #ubuntu-es
<railk> con /join
<Larsson-Sweden> I need an app to check my partition for errors, just like the one in the bootup that forces a check when it has been mounted 30 times.
<hollowlife1987> Larsson-Sweden: e2fsck i think its called
<Larsson-Sweden> hollowlife1987, it cant be used on mounted file systems.
<mikej> god bless myspace
<hollowlife1987> oh hmm
<Larsson-Sweden> It can be a gui, just want to check it, not repair anything.
<hollowlife1987> dont know then sorry
<roryy> Larsson-Sweden: can you boot from the livecd?
<odyssey> hello
<Didimo> hello
<Larsson-Sweden> A file system check was forced when booting Ubuntu. It said it found errors and that they where repaired. The fs is working and was working fine before the check. Do i need to worry?
<ed1t> im planning on installing ubuntu on my laptop....i got a 60 GB harddrive, how should i setup my hard drive? i want a dualk boot
<ed1t> dual*
<mikej> edit, the installer will walk you through it
<railk> heeelp plzzzz... http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.hardware/browse_thread/thread/a882fb000b7cc333
<mikej> assuming you dont have multiple sata hdd's its pretty simple
<ed1t> i know but like shall i share the data drive between windows and linux? or have seperate
<mikej> it has to make a partition
<mikej> it will take your drivse freespace and partition it
<mikej> most likely after resizing the windows partition
<mikej> so theoretically it wont touch windows
<mikej> then youll have a bootloader that will look at XP or Linux
<mikej> and you select
<ed1t> im gonna wipe everything and do it from fresh
<ed1t> scratch
<mikej> why
<alex_joni> ed1t: install the other OS first, and leave some space for ubuntu
<mikej> install XP first then
<mikej> yep
<mikej> can NTFS be writting over LVM
<mikej> or is LVM a completely separate file system
<mikej> written
<roryy> ed1t: linux and windows can read each others' partitions (for windows you need to get a tool). If you do want a read/write shared partition, set aside some space for a FAT partition (a few gig, say)
<alex_joni> mikej: LVM is not a FS afaik
<ed1t> so should i make windows partition NTFS or fat32?
<mikej> ntfs
<alex_joni> ed1t: the big windows partition NTFS, but make a smaller one FAT32 for data transfer
<prefect_> ed1t: you cant write to ntfs
<alex_joni> linux has some issues writing NTFS
<prefect_> (or, cant write to ntfs and sleep without worrying at night)
<alex_joni> prefect_: not entirely true, but adviseable ;)
<Ayabara> edit1: also there are ext-fs drivers for windows that you can use
<Ayabara> sorry, ed1t :-)
<mikej> so i dont understand LVM.. Right now my entire 36 hdd is LVM. Can I just install XP ontop of it, or will it have to convert
<ed1t> so say 20 GB for NTFS win partition, 20 GB for data disk Fat32, and 20 GB for ubuntu partition
<Ayabara> I use total commander under windows, and it has a ext/reiser fs-plugin that hasn't failed me yet
<alex_joni> ed1t: sounds good, but you might want a swap partition for ubuntu
<ed1t> yea
<Tonren> Hay guys.
<ed1t> ill add that too
<alex_joni> 20 G NTFS, 20G data FAT32, 18G ubuntu, 2G swap
<ed1t> wat about /user and /root dir for ubuntu
<Tonren> How's everyone?
<alex_joni> but leave the last 20G free (after the XP install), and the ubuntu installer should determine what's best
<andreasc89> can I become a root user without rebooting or logging out?
<andreasc89> ubuntu 5.10
<alex_joni> andreasc89: use sudo
<mikej> i have 2g of ram cant i turn of swap file
<andreasc89> how?
<alex_joni> mikej: you can, but it doesn't hurt to use it
<andreasc89> what is sudo?
<scifi> hi guys, just installed the xcellent beep player.  i actually like the default skin, but how wud i go about adding/trying other skins ?
<mikej> andreasc89, type sudo in terminal
<hav0k> hi
<alex_joni> andreasc89: sudo infront of any command will run it as root
<andreasc89> ok
<Tonren> I think it's short for "super-user do"
<alex_joni> andreasc89: sudo = SuperUserDO
<ericz> is it bad to always have swap in use?
<andreasc89> I want to access another partion
<andreasc89> but the disk program refuces
<alex_joni> andreasc89: sudo mount ..
<kbrooks> andreasc89: no need to be root
<andreasc89> it says so
<andreasc89> it's a ntfs partion
<scifi> anyone ?
<Tonren> Hey, can anyone help me out getting started installing Ubuntu on my Presario v2000?  I just ordered a couple of Ubuntu AMD64 CDs, and I'm not sure how to go about shrinking my XP NTFS partition (I'd like to dual boot).
<prefect_> but hi guys
<tjj> exit
<prefect_> i got ubuntu (amd64) and i wanna download stuff from a source with apt. but this specific source has only binary-i386, not binary-amd64
<prefect_> can i make apt look in the right place or is there any other method for doing this
<NoUse> Tonren if you boot from the livecd, you can run gparted which can resize NTFS drives, I would run a defrag on it before you to do though
<prefect_> ask the apt-mirror to make a symlink? :)
<hav0k> how do i get sound for when i watch videos from you tube in ubuntu?
<ed1t> anybody know where do i get the the ubuntu for VMware ?
<NoUse> prefect_ source is probably platform independent
<Tonren> NoUse, the ShipIt CDs come with the gparted utility?
<ed1t> i wanna try it befoe i actually install
<NoUse> Tonren did you order the live cd?
<prefect_> nouse: this is unfortunatly binaries
<cmatheson> hi, i need to read through a file in a bash script... the -u parameter to read wants a 'file descriptor' though.  how can i get a file descriptor for an arbitrary file?
<Tonren> NoUse, I'm not sure what you mean by "live CD".  I ordered whatever it is ubuntu.com sends you when you click through to ShipIt.
<Tonren> I don't see the term "live CD" on the page anywhere, though
<metatag> /j
<hav0k> can anyone tell me how to fix the sound in firefox for embeded videos
<andreasc89> now it says "Couldn't display "/dev/hda1".
<gnomefreak> Tonren: they send for each one you order an install cd and a live cd
<andreasc89> any idea of what's wrong?
<scifi> hi guys, just installed the xcellent beep player.  i actually like the default skin, but how wud i go about adding/trying other skins ?
<Tonren> gnome, wha'ts the difference?  is a Live CD an actual instance of Ubuntu, and not an installer?
<gnomefreak> Tonren: why are you ordering breezy cds now?
<Tonren> gnome, good point; I should probably wait for the next release...
<voraistos> hey guys! i have a pocket pc running windows, and all i want is to access it like a drive (for my one gig SD card.) anyone has an idea ?
<gnomefreak> Tonren: live cd will not install ubuntu to harddrive
<gnomefreak> Tonren: dappers live cd will but breezys wont
<Tonren> gnome, I'm still a little confused about the difference b/w Live and Install CDs.  what's the point of a Live CD?  to boot off of so you can configure your machine?
<NoUse> Tonren to try out ubuntu without having to install it
<gnomefreak> Tonren: live cd allows you to run ubuntu without installing it to harddrive
<roryy> !livecd
<andreasc89> what do I write to mount the disk?
<Ayabara> I have a Dell laptop with multimedia keys. Is there a way to make the volume buttons work with Headphone volume  instead of Master volume?
<roryy> bah
<Tonren> so it IS an actual instance of Ubuntu.  cool!
<kbrooks> Tonren: highlight, use tabs
<roryy> !+livecd
<ubotu> from memory, livecd is useful for playing with or trying out (k)ubuntu without installing it or making any changes to your system. grab one from the download page at http://www.ubuntulinux.org or request via ship-it.  To remaster your own, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo .
<andreasc89> sry for all dumb questions
<Tonren> kbrooks: Huh?  I think you may have read the wrong name
<UKMatt> does anyone know of a way to mount an ubuntu drive in windows?
<hav0k> UKMatt, yeah
<UKMatt> hav0k, how?
<NoUse> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is, like, a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/written from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<kbrooks> andreasc89: dumb questions? i'll have to do something about people saying "sorry for these dumb questions"
<hav0k> UKMatt, how do you have your drive?
<voraistos> reiserfs can be supported i think
<hav0k> UKMatt, what file system
<UKMatt> hav0k, what do you mean?
<UKMatt> hav0k, /
<kbrooks> andreasc89: netiquette does not include "do NOT ask 'dumb' questions"
<voraistos> no, how did u format it ?
<voraistos> which fs ?
<Tonren> Ayabara, this may be a stupid question, but does the software actually differentiate between the two?  on Windows XP the master volume *is* the headphone volume
<g0dchild> does anyone know a good application to monitor system logs?
<kbrooks> andreasc89: what is a dumb question?
<gnomefreak> one not asked
<NoUse> UKMatt did you just do a default ubuntu install?
<scifi> *cries*
<animato> hello, is it safe to un-install the ubuntu-desktop package?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: right
<gnomefreak> animato: yes
<NoUse> animato it won't really accomlish anything, but you can
<UKMatt> nouse, yeah I'm guessing, i don't know what else you guys mean so i guess that means i have the default
<animato> will i be able to get the latest updates and such with it removed?
<Tonren> I can't WAIT to finally get Linux running on this stupid laptop!
<Tonren> Windows is hell.
<gnomefreak> NoUse: im betting something he wants to install/remove is asking for it to go to
<NoUse> UKMatt http://www.fs-driver.org
<Ayabara> Tonren: it does. when I use the keys, the master volume increases, but the headphone volume is the same. when I pull out the headphones, the internal speaker has a higher volume
<NoUse> gnomefreak yeah
<gnomefreak> animato: yes
<scifi> noone knows how to install different skins for beep then ? ;x
<animato> ok thanx
<kbrooks> animato: yes. just reinstall it when you upgrade
<animato> oh ok
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: is that still needed with update-manage -d?
* voraistos thinks windows is cool, especially if u like to format hard drives every 2 weeks.
<animato> it's only needed for upgrades?
<kbrooks> animato: ubuntu-desktop does not *contain* the ubuntu desktop
<UKMatt> nouse, oh i have ext3
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntu-desktop was a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading
<animato> i know it doesn't, i was just wondering what exactly does it do
<NoUse> UKMatt then the link I sent you shoudl be perfect
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: that reinstalled the package for me
<UKMatt> nouse, tyvm
<Tonren> Ayabara: Bizarre... I did a quick Google search.  I think the answer lies in the Volume Control Applet.
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: ok cool
<Tonren> Ayabara: It's Applications -> Sound & Video
<animato> i never upgrade, i always do a fresh install and keep my /home partition whenever there's a new ubuntu ver, so i guess it doesn't matter to me :)
<Ayabara> Tonren: Thanks. Haven't found it there yet, but found a post explaining about fixing it with lineakd
<gnomefreak> animato: nope it doesnt
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: if you like, you can s/, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading// on june 1
<Tonren> Ayabara: I found this link on Google: http://wm-eddie.info/nx4300/  Scroll down to "Sound" to read what I read
<gnomefreak> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Tonren> Animato: Is it difficult to set up a /home partition instead of making it a child of the OS partition?
<animato> nope torren
<kbrooks> Tonren: not hard
<animato> you just create a new partition when you install
<animato> and you label it as /home
<Ayabara> Tonren: thanks. have to find the volume control applet in dapper :-)
<animato> that's it
<kbrooks> animato: i think after the install (?)
<Tonren> I'm still new to Linux... does everything except for OS files go in /home?
<animato> oh
<animato> i have no idea
<animato> never did it after installing
<Tonren> Ayabara: Cool - good luck!  Maybe add your solution to the Wiki.
<kbrooks> Tonren: "everything"?
<kbrooks> Tonren: ~ (/home/username/) is yours
<Tonren> kbrooks: Haha, bad question, sorry.  Suppose I download Apache and have it run; does it behoove me to install it into my /home partition, or my OS partition?
<kbrooks> Tonren: ium, apache isnt a turnkey application. you more like have to go through 3 doors and pass checks at each door
<andreasc89> if I mount a new disk, where does it appaer?
<andreasc89> can't see it on the desktop anyway
<Tonren> kbrooks: so, how does that affect which partition Apache lives on?  I'm sorry if I'm not phrasing my question right... I'm such a Linux noob.
<kbrooks> andreasc89: there is no default path
<crazy_penguin> can someone tell what character is after root: in the root account line in /etc/shadow? i made a mistake and i need to erase the password and make it like it was at the default installation.
<andreasc89> how do I choose the path?
<kbrooks> Tonren: at the first door, you can choose the path
<andreasc89> I wrote: 'sudo mount dev/hda1'
<andreasc89> was it wrong?
<kbrooks> Tonren: the "doors" i'm talking about are the compilation commands
<Tonren> kbrooks: like "configure" and "make install"?
<mabus> Can somebody help me setup mu sshd so it's run on port 21 (I know, generally ftp) and people can connect to it? I have it on port 21 but I get this error when I connect.
<mabus> http://pastebin.ca/55170
<kbrooks> Tonren: 3 commands. ./configure (options); make; make install
<Tonren> kbrooks: right.  so... is it a bad idea to have Apache's binaries live on your /home partition?
<NoUse> mabus can you pastebin your ssh logs?
<crazy_penguin> mabus : write in /etc/sshd_conf the following line
<crazy_penguin> mabus : Port 22
<swarmz> i am using gnome terminal 2.12.0. if i close the window, will my script that i initiated after sshing to my server continue running on the server?
<kbrooks> Tonren: you can say ./configure --prefix in the directory of the apache source
<crazy_penguin> but you must write it before Listen statement
<kbrooks> Tonren: you want to get the apache package
<kbrooks> Tonren: "apt-get install apache2"
<Delicate_Shadow> hi guys
<Tonren> kbrooks: I know you can install it wherever you want, I guess I'm just asking where it "usually" gets installed
<farruinn> swarmz: I think closing your window will close the ssh connection and stop any processes on the server, but that's just a guess
<Delicate_Shadow> I have a one small questions
<Tonren> 'sup Delicate_Shadow
<Tonren> whoa... I just realized that gaim has tab completion on names.
<kbrooks> Tonren: the default path without ./configure specified is /usr/local
<gnomefreak> Delicate_Shadow: ask it so we can help you with it
<swarmz> Tonren: the beta or the latest stable?
<kbrooks> Tonren: --prefix *
<Delicate_Shadow> does Ubuntu supports Multimedia by default ??? or do I have to install the packages manually ?
<Delicate_Shadow> Hi Tonren
<Tonren> swarmz: Latest stable is what I'm using
<gnomefreak> Delicate_Shadow: install packages depending on what you are wanting
<swarmz> i've been waiting for the next release of gaim for fucking ages
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Delicate_Shadow about restricted
<Tonren> kbrooks: so, which partition is /usr on?
<kbrooks> Tonren: the / partition
<gnomefreak> swarmz: language and 2.0 is not looking on track atm
<NoUse> Delicate_Shadow to get mp3 support you have to install other packages
<kbrooks> swarmz: language
<Tonren> swarmz: I'm pretty comfortable with the latest release.  been using on XP SP2
<swarmz> i can't swear in this channel?
<Delicate_Shadow> ok ok guys then it's more like Fedora and SuSE
<gnomefreak> no
<kbrooks> !tell Delicate_Shadow about easyubuntu
<swarmz> holy fudge
<swarmz> sorry
<Tonren> kbrooks: So there are two partitions, / and /home, kind of?
<kbrooks> Delicate_Shadow: Use this program
<kbrooks> Tonren: you can choose the structure you like
<NoUse> Delicate_Shadow ubuntu has the same aversion to lawsuits that Fedora and Suse has I believe
<swarmz> i accidently treated this channel like the IRC channel at work :P
<Delicate_Shadow> ok ok I got the point
<Tonren> kbrooks: of course.  so... I'm assuming there's just some option in Ubuntu that lets you set your /home directory, and you can point it at the /home partition, right?
<swarmz> gnomefreak: know any information about why it's taking so long or the progress status?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> Tonren: right
<gnomefreak> swarmz: no i dont
<Delicate_Shadow> thanx guys
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: why op yourself?
<Tonren> btw, does anyone knowthe date when ShipIt will take requests for Dapper CDs?
<crimsun> kbrooks: to keep the hounds at bay.
<Spec> why op yourself when you could op me instead? ^.^
<mugzie> hey um does anyone know where to get and how to install the win32 codec pack>
<Samuli^> Tonren, It says somewhere in middle of may in the wiki.
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrr
<jleino> Hello: Any Nautilus experts around that could help? I would like to make a link in Gnome to point an automounted directory. Nautilus misbehaves...
<kbrooks> spec: why do you want power?
<crimsun> Spec: you can apply to be one
<Tonren> Samuli^: Aye.. .it says so on the ShipIt page, I'm just impatient to know.  hehe
<Spec> kbrooks: so i can -o :)
<kbrooks> Tonren: midmay
<Spec> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Spec> mugzie ^^
<kbrooks> spec: youre already -o
<Spec> but I want to be +o so I can be -o'd
<Samuli^> Tonren, supposedly they don't know themselves and that's why there's no exact date :)
<mugzie> yea spec?
<kbrooks> spec: righttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/kbrooks]  by Ubugtu
* kbrooks was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<Tonren> Samuli^: Fair enough!  ;P
<marcello> Hi
<_jason> heh that's funny
<Spec> mugzie: what ubotu said, go to     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> lol should i unban him?
<r0xoR> hahahahah, omg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Spec> haha, did he just get kicked by ubugtu?
<marcello> My name is Marcello, and I'm a new user of UBUNTU
<_jason> jleino: how are you trying to do it?
<r0xoR> welcome marcello
<martin__> #ubuntu-es
<metatag> marcello: from italy?
<mugzie> spec will that tell me what to do?
<marcello> Oh.. thanks
<marcello> No. I'm from Brazil
<Spec> mugzie: yes it will.
<mugzie> ok
<Samuli^> is there a dapper-spesific channel?
<r0xoR> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Spec> mugzie: you wanted w32codecs, right?
<Spec> Samuli^ yes, #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> wait this isnt gonna work
<jleino> _jason: I made a link to the place where the mount poins is going to be. Nautilus complaints that the link is broken, well it is until automounter makes its work:)
<Samuli^> Spec, thanks.
<Spec> how did ubugtu kick kbrooks?
<farruinn> kbrooks said right with many t's
<skwid_> hum, my flash player in mozilla doesn't have sound
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/kbrooks]  by gnomefreak
<skwid_> any idea ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<r0xoR> Spec, by magic
<Spec> farruinn: rightttttttttttt
<_jason> jleino: what is automounter exactly?
<Spec> phew :p
<mugzie> also is firefox the only web browser or are there like faster ones cause for some reason this is slow
<marcello> Guys I have problems with my keyboard in Ubuntu. I can't use " acentos"  in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Spec: he used too many of the same letters
<jleino> _jason: autofs I guess.
<Tonren> mugzie: there's also Epiphany, I hear
<farruinn> Spec: must not have had enough t's that time :)
<Spec> mugzie: and konqueror, but that sucks compared to firefox
<mugzie> o ok
<Spec> farruinn: not trying to test any more ts :p
<gnomefreak> i hate this term doesnt scroll :(
<Samuli^> jleino, have you tried adding the partitions and mount points in fstab so it would mount them at startup?
<Spec> screen?
<Samuli^> jleino, or is that something you don't want to do.
<r0xoR> mugzie, get Firefox 1.5
<r0xoR> mugzie, it's wicked fast
<_jason> jleino: ah I see, thought you were doing something else... don't have much experience with that
<r0xoR> mugzie, the one that comes with breezy is slowwww
<NoUse> mugzie try running it from a console with "DISABLE_PANGO=1 firefox"
<kbrooks> r0xoR: ...
<mugzie> i have it i just dont know how to install it :(
<Samuli^> r0xoR, lol, it isn't :)
<Tonren> NoUse, what's Pango?
<kbrooks> r0xoR: you dont need to instill hype
<r0xoR> ?
<Samuli^> but it's faster than what comes it breezy for sure.
<r0xoR> not hype
<jleino> Samuli^: Yep. I would prefer autofs, but I guess I'll have to stick with fstab unless someone suggest a solution for me.
<NoUse> Tonren a rendering engine that has a bug that slows down firefox
<r0xoR> on my box
<gnomefreak> Tonren: pango is a library for gkt+2 apps
<kbrooks> r0xoR: "YMMV"
<jleino> _jason: Thanks anyway!
<mugzie> can someone help me setup my firefox i got 1.5 but i dont know how to install it
<Tonren> NoUse: jeez.  who needs GKT on the web?
<untung> hi, how to install realplayer in ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Tonren: GTK*
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<_jason> ubotu: tell untung about realplayer
<NoUse> Tonren its not for the web, its for rendering the page
<gnomefreak> mugzie: start there ^^^
<kbrooks> Tonren: he misspelled
<Tonren> kbrooks: weren't you kicked out a second ago?  ;P
<marcello> Guys I have problems with my keyboard in Ubuntu. I can't use " acentos"  in ubuntu
<Samuli^> untung, check wiki.ubuntu.com
<farruinn> I remember reading that disabling IPv6 in firefox can make it faster too, true?
<kbrooks> Tonren: please.
<Samuli^> most of the stuff is told there.
<kbrooks> Tonren: drop it
<Tonren> kbrooks: I did too.  I hope I know how to spell GTK... I spent the last week getting the GTK-Radiant builder working for the quake 3 source
<Tonren> kbrooks: i was just poking fun.  sorry.  ;P
<mugzie> ok wait someone help me i get stuck on the part after downloading
<kbrooks> mugzie: what part?
<andreasc89> can I pause the "Upgrading to Ubuntu "Dapper" 6.06"
<andreasc89> ?
<gnomefreak> mugzie: run the commands as they are typed
<Tonren> NoUse: Oh, I get it.  my only experience with GTK was with 3D graphics.  I was thinking, "that's overkill..."  hehe
<NoUse> Tonren all Gnome apps use GTK
<kbrooks> andreasc89: No. it's nonpausable
<gnomefreak> iirc tar -C is the command after download
* mode/#ubuntu [+o noirequus]  by ChanServ
<andreasc89> but shit
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-234-180-125.hsd1.ct.comcast.net]  by noirequus
<Tonren> I see
<noirequus> ar andreasc89 language
<kbrooks> andreasc89: language
<andreasc89> sorry
<farruinn> andreasc89: if you did it from the command line you could ctrl-c while it was downloading, but once it's starts installing and configuring packages it's best not to interrupt things
* mode/#ubuntu [-o noirequus]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> farruinn: GUI
<mugzie> someone link me to the wiki again for firefox
<NoUse> !tell mugzie about ff1.5
<andreasc89> I really need to access my other partion
<martin__> #ubuntu-es
<andreasc89> have a really large project that must be ready until tomorow
<andreasc89> wth, I interrupt it
<kbrooks> andreasc89: Language is not an attention grabber
<andreasc89> goos bye and thx for your help
<Samuli^> andreasc89, can't you just mount the other partition?
<andreasc89> yes I can
<LinuxJones> Anbody with an iriver t30, apparently the US version won't work as a usb mass storage device :(
<andreasc89> but when I try to access it it says
<andreasc89> "you have not enough permissions" or something like that
<kbrooks> andreasc89: mount /dev/foo /path/to/mount/point
<holli> hi
<gnomefreak> andreasc89: use sudo
<holli> i have an big problem with cups and dapper
<andreasc89> ok
<holli> its totally broken
<andreasc89> thx
<Samuli^> andreas, or try gksudo nautilus in terminal.
<kbrooks> holli: it's not.
<_jason> holli: dapper questions should go to #ubuntu+1 please
<Samuli^> if you prefer gui.
<holli> E [11/May/2006:23:10:05 +0200]  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<kbrooks> holli: remove the printer and readd it
<holli> all tried
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me how to upgrade from ubuntu hedgeog to breezy?i have already gone to the site and there is only upgrades by cd
<kbrooks> holli: it should work then
<yipe> is there an ubuntu room specifically for advocacy on freenodes?
<holli> only way to add is kcontrol
<mugzie> which is better for a slow system ice or xubuntu?
<NoUse> !tell chaos_of_apocaly about upgrade
<holli> web ui let me dont make changes
<kbrooks> mugzie: XFCE is good
<_jason> yipe: the marketing channel, maybe #ubuntu-marketing?
<r0xoR> mugzie, depends on how slow
<holli> tell me how to fix
<mugzie> 64mb oentium 3
<mugzie> very slow
<r0xoR> mugzie, if you're looking for nothing but sheer speed check out OpenBox
<untung> Well, ubotou get distracted, any one know how to setup realplayer
<r0xoR> mugzie, or perhaps twm
<chaos_of_apocaly> whats best ?breezy or dapper
<chaos_of_apocaly> ?
<gnomefreak> xfce has to work on the terminal a bit other than that its great
<Samuli^> untung, check wiki.ubuntu.com
<NoUse> chaos_of_apocaly dapper will be released in two weeks
<mugzie> im running on this right now xfce
<kbrooks> chaos_of_apocaly: wait for dapper
<Napoleon> chaos_of_apocaly: if you have to asc, probably breezy
<r0xoR> mugzie, twm isn't pretty but it works... OpenBox has decent looking themes and some decent apps with it makes for a decent desktop
<untung> i have downloaded the package realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb
<Napoleon> ask*
<farruinn> holli: you'll have much more luck asking in #ubuntu+1
<Samuli^> or search www.ubuntuforums.org
<jan_> wowh
<r0xoR> mugzie, XFCE runs fast so long as you don't load up a bazillion panel plugins etc
<jan_> many people here !!!!!!!!!
<chaos_of_apocaly> im must be root to upgrade?
<kbrooks> Napoleon: he should wait for dapper
<Samuli^> chaos, use sudo.
<kbrooks> chaos_of_apocaly:
<untung> when i unpacked it i got error
<mugzie> roxor how do i config it to run fast?
<Mystery47> Dapper is best :)
<kbrooks> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<andreasc89> now I mounted it
<gnomefreak> untung: you dont unpack a deb you install it
<kbrooks> Mystery47: BUT ITS UNSTABLE
<mpmc> Anyone here use banshee?
<mugzie> cause i wanna use it for instant messaging and just web browsing
<kbrooks> Mystery47: now define "best"
<Mystery47> nah.....work very nice...:)
<untung> Need to get 0B/446kB of archives.
<untung> After unpacking 1077kB of additional disk space will be used.
<untung> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? Y] 
<untung> Abort.
<Mystery47> better every day
<kbrooks> Mystery47: irrevelant
<chaos_of_apocaly> i just reinstalled ubuntu and in setup they dont ask me for a root account or password!!
<andreasc89> and when I try to access the folder it says: "The folder content can not be displayed. - You do not have the permissions necessary to view the vontents of "windows"."
<gnomefreak> untung: lower case y
<kbrooks> chaos_of_apocaly: you use sudo.
<NoUse> !tell chaos_of_apocaly about root
<Samuli^> chaos, that's because ubuntu uses sudo instead.
<andreasc89> what is wront with it?
<mugzie> so roxor can u explain to me how would i make thhis faster just for im and web browsing
<untung> i tried that it keep aborting
<crazy_penguin> i install from scratch ubuntu breezy and it seems that everything that needs root permission to run is not working. i get "unable to run ... you need root permission to run", also sudo doesn't work. any suggestion, please i'm in dark here.
<Samuli^> andreasc89, in terminal type gksudo nautilus.
<mabus_> crazy_penguin: did you do an expert install?
<gnomefreak> untung: what is the command you are using?
<web_reaver> ok ok ok im bored with ubuntu help me get unbored with it
<crazy_penguin> yes
<r0xoR> so Dapper == unstable right? or Dapper == testing?
<crazy_penguin> mabus_: yes
<gnomefreak> r0xoR: testing
<mabus_> crazy_penguin: then you set a root password
<kbrooks> r0xoR: both
<Samuli^> r0x0r, it's pretty stable for me.
<gnomefreak> dapper = development
<r0xoR> ok
<r0xoR> right
<crazy_penguin> mabus_: but that also doesn't work. i tried it
<chaos_of_apocaly> but when i go in the terminal to log on as root the password is incorrect but i didnt put any password as they didint ask for one
<r0xoR> how often does ubuntu release?
<web_reaver> HELP IM BORED WITH UBUNTU WHAT CAN I DO TO GET UNBORED WITH IT WHAT CAN I DO WITH UBUNTU
<mabus_> crazy_penguin: right? If you remember it, just type su to login as root. Add your normal user account to the /etc/sudoers file
<gnomefreak> 6 months r0xoR
<azurehuesofblue> does anyone in here use myspace?
<andreasc89> Thanks SO much, now it works
<Samuli^> dapper's not far from release, so one would think it's pretty stable already.
<kbrooks> r0bby: between 6 and 8 months
<NoUse> !tell web_reaver about shouting
<gnomefreak> web_reaver: drop the caps
<mugzie> anyone? know what program or what to do to make this just fast for web browsing and instant messaging  im running linux on my old laptop its a extra comp for when my family on my dessktop its a p3 64mb anyone know what i can do
<Mystery47> i just cant wait for final release....bec this is eye candy allready....:)
<Spec> chaos_of_apocaly: don't log in as root.
<NoUse> !tell web_reaver about shout
<crazy_penguin> ok
<crazy_penguin> i will try. thx mabus_
<r0xoR> mugzie, lynx is fast :)
<mabus_> crazy_penguin: the password for sudo is your user password, but it only works if that user is a sudoer. the password for su is your root password.
<Samuli^> andreasc89, remember if the file system is NTFS you can't write to it.
<shizz> can someone help me?
<kbrooks> web_reaver: do you have any camera?
<web_reaver> sorry about the caps
<r0xoR> mugzie, the new opera is really fast too
<chaos_of_apocaly> well i cant!it says the password is incorrect
<Samuli^> so you better copy the files to ext3 and edit there.
<kbrooks> web_reaver: a digital camera, for instance
<Spec> mugzie: don't use gnome, try using a different window manager that's lighter
<mugzie> i just need something cause this drags a lot
<web_reaver> yah
<kbrooks> web_reaver: with a floppy disk
<web_reaver> no
<andreasc89> Samuli^, yeah, but I only have to get a file from it
<azurehuesofblue> u guys use myspace? how do u handle embeded flash player stuff?
<kbrooks> web_reaver: with a cable?
<Spec> mugzie: if you're comfortable with CLI, you could use links2 and naim (commandline messenging client)
<web_reaver> yeah
<mabus_> chaos_of_apocaly: read this
<andreasc89> is it any way that I can read a Publisher file in linux?
<Samuli^> adreasc89, sweet.
<mabus_> !rootsudo
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<andreasc89> microsoft office
<kbrooks> web_reaver: ok, connect the cable to the computer
<web_reaver> it is
<chaos_of_apocaly> where?
<mugzie> um im using right now xfce but i think i need lighter im new to linux so any help would be great
<apple|laptop> what is gtkmm put as?
<kbrooks> web_reaver: and to th  camera?
<apple|laptop> I tried apt-get install gtkmm and libgtkmm
<apple|laptop> neither worked
<mpmc> I'm using banshee (the media player) Can someone tell me How I get the last.fm function/plugin working (please)
<Spec> mugzie: I don't know if Ubuntu supports icewm, but that's really light...
<Samuli^> it does support it.
<Samuli^> as in wm anyways.
<mugzie> ok how would i access it can someone help
<Spec> yeap
<holli> hm...
<andreasc89> is it any shortcut to view the desktop?
<Spec> !icewm
<ubotu> Spec: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<azurehuesofblue> can someone at least tell me if easyubuntu is safe to use at the moment?
<crimsun> it's community-supported, if that's what you're asking
<holli> no help in #ubuntu+1
<crimsun> !info icewm dapper
<ubotu> icewm: (wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.23-3ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 629 kB, Installed size: 1632 kB
<kbrooks> azurehuesofblue: fior?
<web_reaver> the battroiys are dead kbrooks
<andreasc89> like 'windows + M' in windows xp
<kbrooks> azurehuesofblue: safe to use for what?
<web_reaver> hold on
<haffe> Hello. Is anyone here runnint ubuntu with a Fortissimo IV (ice1724). I seem to have lost dmix on it.
<kbrooks> azurehuesofblue: ubuntu breezy? yes
<azurehuesofblue> for making the embedded flashplayer work on myspace.
<crimsun> haffe: in dapper or breezy?
<Spec> winkey+m minmizes all the windows
<haffe> crimsun: dapper.
<mugzie> so how would i install ice?
<kbrooks> azurehuesofblue: er, what embedded flash?
<Spec> via synaptic
<azurehuesofblue> in breezy kbrooks
<shizz> i am writting a script in Bash and im trying to write to a tcp socket with a statement like  exec 3<> /dev/tcp/localhost/8080 but i got an error. I then looked to see if /dev/tcp even existed. it appears that /dev/tcp doesnt exist om my machine. can anyone tell me the device to use to open a rw connection to a socket in bash
<crimsun> haffe: #ubuntu+1
<mugzie> ok let me look for it
<andreasc89> the problem is... I don't have any winkey on this laptop
<Samuli^> mugzie, sudo apt-get install icewm?
<kbrooks> azurehuesofblue: it works there. please ask in #easyubuntu
<mugzie> samuli u sure
<Samuli^> and after that probably icewm in terminal or something to the effect of that.
<azurehuesofblue> yeah there is this really weird flash player in myspace.
<web_reaver> ok kbrooks the cam is hooked up
<Samuli^> mugzie, you could try that or check the www.ubuntuforums.org and do a search there.
<azurehuesofblue> alright I will thanks anyways.
<shizz> hello
<kbrooks> azurehuesofblue: how don't you think itss "safe" to use?
<mugzie> ok thanks imma try synatic
<kbrooks> web_reaver: did anything popup?
<web_reaver> i thing to import the pics
<azurehuesofblue> well, it seemsed to mess up my system last ime.
<chaos_of_apocaly> how do i put windwos and linux in the same box?i have to particonate wiht windows installer?
<shizz> hello hello hello hello hello
<kbrooks> azurehuesofblue: how did it?
<Samuli^> mugzie, yeah. it's the same as apt-get in terminal.
<shizz> hello hello hello hello hello
<shizz> hello hello hello hello hello
<mugzie> o ok
<NoUse> shizz sto pit
<eggzeck> shizz, I don't understand why would you do that?
<shizz> do what?
<shizz> write to a socket
<azurehuesofblue> like... when I went to sudo update it ask for this tieh file or something then gave a 404 error
<kbrooks> shizz: flood
<NoUse> shizz if you ask a question, we'll try to answer it
<mugzie> and then after its installed i just access it through login right?
<farruinn> shizz: spam
<chaos_of_apocaly> how do i put windwos and linux in the same box?i have to particonate wiht windows installer?
<shizz> well
<kbrooks> azurehuesofblue: that didnt mess up for your system
<azurehuesofblue> I believe it was related to a media player... I was thinking nicotine.
<azurehuesofblue> but it wasn't nicotine
<shizz> no i at least no that someone is paying attention
<Samuli^> mugzie, probably, but not sure if you need to take some extra steps
<kbrooks> azurehuesofblue: it DOES NOT overwite your sources.list
<azurehuesofblue> I think it was some crappy player.
<farruinn> chaos_of_apocaly: there's a windowshowto on the wiki.ubuntu.com
<shizz> now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> shizz do it again and you'll get kicked out, and then no more attention
<azurehuesofblue> I went into my sources.list and deleted it.
<gnomefreak> shizz: dont spam at all in here
<shizz> lol
<Samuli^> you could just fire it up in the terminal to test it anyways.. something like 'icewm' should do it.
<kbrooks> azurehuesofblue: what sources.list?
<azurehuesofblue> I gues I just havn'e quite connected all the dots lol
<andreasc89> is dapper stable enough to use now?
<kbrooks> azurehuesofblue: be in #easyubuntu
<kbrooks> andreasc89: development
<eggzeck> andreasc89, yes, seems like it
<farruinn> shizz: perhaps they're paying you attention, but that doesn't mean they'll want to help you now
<azurehuesofblue> k sorry yall.
<Samuli^> azurehuesoofblue, why in the hell did you do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<eggzeck> andreasc89, but don't do it if you're on a production system
<azurehuesofblue> sorry
<Spec> andreasc89: I've been using it for months
<shizz> thats why i so called flooded
<rulz1985> which is the latest version of ubuntu??
<polpak> anyone here use emacs?
<kbrooks> azurehuesofblue: i'm a EU developer
<kbrooks> azurehuesofblue: please be in there now
<web_reaver> what games can i get for ubuntu
<kbrooks> azurehuesofblue: thanks
<web_reaver> where can i get games
<shizz> whatever ill just come back later
<polpak> rulz1985, breezy (5.10) is the latest release version
<eggzeck> !games
<andreasc89> I just try to learn linux
<ubotu> I heard games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<Samuli^> rulz1985, breezy is newest stable and dapper is on it's way shortly.
<andreasc89> not to use it for any useful stuffs
<rulz1985> thanx
<andreasc89> but hopefully I will do that in the future
<andreasc89> so that's not a problem
<eggzeck> web_reaver, see those links ubotu gave
<Wyred> got the Gnome version of ubuntu, where can I get the KDE ?
<Mystery47> Games: True combat elite
<Wyred> to use both ?
<Mystery47> Games: Enemy territory
<gnomefreak> Wyred: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<polpak> I'm trying to change how the alt and windows keys behave in gnome (I want the windows key to do things related to the window manager and just leave alt alone
<Samuli^> wyred, just type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in terminal and enjoy.
<Mystery47> Games: Enemy territory fortress
<gnomefreak> Wyred: yes you can choose what one to boot into on login screen
<Samuli^> or use synaptic and search for kubuntu-desktop
<polpak> because I need alt for emacs in a gnome terminal.. Anyone have any helpful hints?
<Wyred> thanx gnomefreak Samuli^
<Wyred> used to YUM not apt
<Wyred> lol
<gnomefreak> yuck yum
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<Samuli^> wyred, and if you want to get rid of it later don't break the dependencies on meta-package kubuntu-desktop.
<farruinn> polpak: use vim? (sorry *ducks*)
<Samuli^> that way you can just use apt-get to remove the whole lot of it.
<Wyred> k thanks
<eggzeck> apt > *
<mugzie> brb
<eggzeck> vim > *
<Chri[s] > how do you run teamspeak from console
<roryy> polpak: ESC is an alternative for alt. bit yucky, but oh well.
<andreasc89> how do I change the permissions?
<andreasc89> for a folder
<polpak> roryy, if I did that I may as well go back to vim...
<Samuli^> with chmod.
<eggzeck> Chri[s] , I wouldn't know, I don't use teamspeak, but try the name of the program itself
<farruinn> andreasc89: chmod
<Samuli^> type man chmod in terminal.
<polpak> roryy, I don't want to use escape in my editor, cause it requires moving my hands off the home keys
<[n3t0] > im download de dapper .iso but when i try install he dont pass on de cd check
<[n3t0] > i make the download 4th
<andreasc89> it says "Your'e not the owner so you can't change these permissions"
<polpak> [n3t0] , did you check the md5sum on the .iso file?
<eggzeck> Chri[s] , most of the time you can launch programs by just typing its name in terminal and hitting enter
<roryy> polpak: i think stuff like 'alt-tab' is grabbed at window manager level -- maybe that's where one should look
<Samuli^> andreas, did you use sudo in front?
<[n3t0] > polpak, yes
<andreasc89> file:///home/andreasc89/windows/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrat%94r/Skrivbord/Skolarbete/Desktopp/SKITVIKTIG%20SLUTUPPGIFT/Folder.pub
<polpak> roryy, I know.. but I don't know where to go to look for it
<andreasc89> andreasc89@ubuntu:~$ chmod
<andreasc89> chmod: too few arguments
<andreasc89> it says
<eggzeck> andreasc89, what do you want to do with 'chmod'
<Samuli^> type man chmod.
<andreasc89> change folder premissions
<sneex> I installed the gcc 4.0 with apt-get but I still cannot compile programs
<osotogari> 'lo all. Can anyone help me with setting up Firestarter and Samba?
<andreasc89> so I can write to the folder
<eggzeck> andreasc89, chmod 777 folder
<polpak> sneex, use install build-essential
<Samuli^> sneex, you have buld-essential?
<sneex> doh
<farruinn> andreasc89: read 'man chmod', but I don't think you want to use it in your windows partition anyway.
<eggzeck> andreasc89, type: 'man chmod' to learn more
<sneex> lol ty polpak
<web_reaver> ok i just downloaded a thing off the net its zip file how do i install it
<polpak> sneex, I mean just install build-essential
* sneex runs to start the installer
<andreasc89> andreasc89@ubuntu:~$ chmod 777 /home/andreasc89/sandisk
<andreasc89> chmod: changing permissions of `/home/andreasc89/sandisk': Operation not permitted
<andreasc89> what's wrong?
<Samuli^> use the sudo :)
<eggzeck> andreasc89, sudo chmod 777 folder
<mugzie> ok ice is fast but i dont have a tool bar
<Samuli^> or if it's a NTFS partition you can't write to it in linux.
<Samuli^> mugzie, ain't that sweet?
<roryy> polpak: this is a guess: you can try fiddling in gconf with /apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<mugzie> yea its fast but how do i get a tollbar like for i can minimize and stuff
<andreasc89> done that and wrote my password
<andreasc89> but I still can't write to it
<Samuli^> use alt+tab and right mouse button instead.
<mugzie> it doesnt even hace gaim
<Wyred> Samuli^, so sudo apt-get xmms will work as well ?
<eggzeck> Wyred, yes
<Samuli^> Wyred, add install and it will.
<blind> ew xmms.
<eggzeck> Wyred, sudo apt-get install xmms
<web_reaver> can some one help me install somthing
<eggzeck> web_reaver, we can try if you ask
[lilo(i=levin@freenode/staff/pdpc.levin)]  I set you up a cloak, 'ubuntu/bot/ubuntulog', per Seveas; let me know if there's any problem with that....and please be sure to go through the check list on http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup to make sure it shows up consistently 
<Wyred> and the codecs?
<elliot_> Is there anyone who has ubuntu live booting on an indigo imac?
<web_reaver> i downloaded a zipfile how do i install it
<Samuli^> Wyred, you have to add some repositories for that
<eggzeck> Wyred, xmms plays mp3 with no extra necessay installs
<sneex> gcc Card.cpp -o Card
<osotogari> 'lo all. Can anyone help me with setting up Firestarter and Samba?
<mugzie> brb
<Samuli^> after that it's just apt-get install w32codecs.
<sneex> lol  That generated a ton of errors -- Thanks peeps =)
<Chri[s] > eggzeck, its "TeamSpeak" for future reference
<eggzeck> web_reaver, you can't install a zip file, but you can unzip it
<Samuli^> sneex, read the README of the prog you're trying to compile.
<eggzeck> Chri[s] , thank you
<sneex> lol
<web_reaver> oh ok
<farruinn> web_reaver: unzip file.zip
<eggzeck> web_reaver, unzip file
<sneex> Samuli^: its a Windows GoFish program -- I want it to work on Ubuntu
<Samuli^> huh..
<sneex> Ill figure it out
<sneex> thanks =)
<blind> sneex: wine?
<blind> oh, he left.
<Samuli^> hehe, yeah :)
<Samuli^> I was just about to say 'wine' too.
<Samuli^> but good luck for him trying to compile a windows prog.
<Hash9> Hi, is it possible to select which packages you want to install at install time?
<eggzeck> That takes a lot of knowledge, or a lot of documentation reading
<eggzeck> Hash9, yes, install as 'expert'
<web_reaver> ok i unziped it now how do i install the files i just un ziped
<osotogari> whats installed if i do a server install?
<eggzeck> web_reaver, depends on what was unzipped, a *.deb or something you have to compile/build yourself?
<eggzeck> osotogari, only the base system
<eggzeck> osotogari, so you'll basically not have any GUI
<osotogari> no GUI? Ok, i can dig that :)
<itrebal> is there a package for win32 codecs? how about mplayer?
<web_reaver> its a full list of stuff like  dlls and bins and cfgs and alot of folders
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<batoms> is there anyway to create a /etc/bash_completion file from gnome file associations
<gnomefreak> !+w32condecs
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<eggzeck> web_reaver, dlls are not for linux heh
<farruinn> web_reaver: that sounds like a windows program...
<gnomefreak> !+ w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install. To use w32codecs on a 64-bit system, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<web_reaver> it said it was for linux
<osotogari> Trying to set up a file server here at home so I was wondering should i go down that route or just do a "normal" install, the machine is an old 800Mhz AMD with 256 MB RAM
<farruinn> web_reaver: what is this and where did you download it?
<eggzeck> web_reaver, perhaps you downloaded the wrong *.zip file?
<gnomefreak> web_reaver: dlls wont run on linux
<eggzeck> damn peers
<web_reaver> it said it was a linux files
<eggzeck> web_reaver, well we're not lying to you :), unless it can be run with wine
<gnomefreak> web_reaver: what is the program/app you are working with?
<eggzeck> web_reaver, if it is meant to be used with wine, then get wine
<Khamael> is there an e17 repo for ubuntu?
<web_reaver> its Eternal Lands
<SeanX> Anyone else having some trouble connecting to the update repositories right now?
<eggzeck> web_reaver, sudo apt-get install wine
<Samuli^> khamael, e17 is in the multiverse I think.
<eggzeck> ubotu tell web_reaver about wine
<MetaMorfoziS> why i can't play dvd with kaffeine? It said: Can't read data from dvd
<farruinn> Samuli^: e17 is in the repos now?
<web_reaver> what does this mean Download the zip file, and unzip it.
<web_reaver> cd to the directory where you installed it.
<web_reaver> chmod to 775 and execute el.x86.linux.bin
<web_reaver> edit el.ini and change datadir to where you unzip everything
<web_reaver> Also, the zip file has no base directory, so you should unzip it in a new directory you create.
<eggzeck> web_reaver, see what ubotu told you
<Samuli^> farruin, been for a while me thinks.
<MetaMorfoziS> or any better idea to play dvd?
<web_reaver> i have wine installed already
<blind> run it through wine then
<eggzeck> web_reaver, then learn how to use wine
<gnomefreak> Samuli^: e17 is not in ubuntu you need a different 3rd party repo
<Samuli^> thought it's better to compile from CVS, there's guides to do that in www.ubuntuforums.org.
<echobinary> is anyone listening to NPR? (off topic) but its hells scarey
<farruinn> Samuli^: apt-cache search doesn't show it, maybe you're thinking of e16?
<eggzeck> web_reaver: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine
<Samuli^> gnomefreak, at least it used to be for a while.
<eggzeck> oh well
<farruinn> Khamael: search ubuntuforums.org, there's a howto posted somewhere there.
<SeanX> so is that a no on anyone else having troubles with the repos right now?
<gnomefreak> Samuli^: e17 was never included in ubuntu
<mugzie> hey i got ice now with a tollbar rocks its fast also but it doesnt have gaim is  there a way i can add it?
<farruinn> SeanX: I'm not, downloading a bunch of stuff right now
<Samuli^> gnomefreak, come to think of it, I might've had some 3rd party repos in sources.list that time :P
<SeanX> Hrm..  I can get stuff from security.ubuntu, but any other default repo just waits until timeout
<osotogari> Trying to set up a file server here at home so I was wondering should i just install "server" or just do a "normal" install, the machine is an old 800Mhz AMD with 256 MB RAM
<Samuli^> I stand corrected.
<eggzeck> SeanX, try: sudo apt-get update
<SeanX> thats what i'm talking about, Eggzeck
<farruinn> osotogari: entirely up to you, I don't *think* "server" installs anything extra, just doesn't include the desktop stuff
<Spenk> hi to all
<blind> hey spenk
<de1> Is it normal that I can't install to a raid array or manually tell the installer to use /dev/md2 on either Flight7 or Beta2?
<eggzeck> SeanX, I thought you meant while downloading
<farruinn> SeanX: are you getting a specific error or just can't contact the server?
<eggzeck> SeanX, I thought you meant while downloading as in 'apt-get install'
<gnomefreak> de1: i would ask that in #ubuntu+1
<Ayabara> can you recommend a good file manager for linux, like total commander for windows?
<SeanX> no, trying to get the updated lists
<osotogari> would the machine be able to handle Gnome desktop though with only 800 MHz processor and 256 RAM?
<eggzeck> ahh
<Samuli^> SeanX, check the sources.list and try taking any country code off in front of "archive.ubuntu"
<SeanX> I didn't say anything about downloading.. just connecting
<Samuli^> osotogari, I think so.
<eggzeck> SeanX, make sure your sources.list is correct and fine
<HIGH-FREQ> !pcmcia
<ubotu> HIGH-FREQ: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eggzeck> I like ubotu
<eggzeck> haha
<fepede> Hi ! anyone here using ubuntu on sparc ?
<Samuli^> osotogari, and if it's slow try some other window manager.
<SeanX> My lists are all fine.. Everythings' worked on this for months until about 5 minutes ago..
<farruinn> osotogari: I don't think it would bog down with that... gnome isn't that much of a resource hog
<Spenk> i need the info from usn but now i must parsing the text on the source page. Ubuntu want to cooperate with OVAL ? in that way is more easy to manage the security
<HIGH-FREQ> hmm..no help there ;(
<SeanX> i think the canadian archive mirror is hosed
<osotogari> Cool, I'll check it out so guys! Thanks!
<Samuli^> SeanX, your servers are down then?
<farruinn> SeanX: in that case an actual error message would be helpful
<Samuli^> SeanX, just try some other countrys repos if you need something right now.
<HIGH-FREQ> anyone know how to fully disable the onboard wireless (broadcom 4318) and utilize the pcmcia linksys wpc54gs  card
<HIGH-FREQ> ?
<SeanX> It doesn't give an error, farruinn.. just sits there, eventually goes "fail" and moves to the next one where it repeats..  working now that i'm going ot the main US mirror..
<gnomefreak> HIGH-FREQ: can you do it in bios?
<HIGH-FREQ> yes i did that
<HIGH-FREQ> but seems to still enable it
<HIGH-FREQ> for some reason
<gnomefreak> HIGH-FREQ: unplug the cable from it
<HIGH-FREQ> gnomefreak: its internal
<Samuli^> wireless? :)
<HIGH-FREQ> internal wireless
<SeanX> I wasn't looking for troubleshooting, just confirmation from anyone else using the canadian mirrors..  thanks though :)
<gnomefreak> HIGH-FREQ: oh yeah wireless
<Samuli^> High-freq. have you checked your bios?
<HIGH-FREQ> i want to fully disable it...and bios didn't seem to fully disable it
<gnomefreak> HIGH-FREQ: call the manf. of the computer
<Samuli^> ahh.
<HIGH-FREQ> yes says disabled in bios
<bakso> hello
<bakso> how log all in window in irssi?
<odyssey> what is pmcia services
<mugzie> is there a way to download gmail and add it to ice?
<Samuli^> SeanX, you should've said that in the first place man! :)
<HIGH-FREQ> hmm
<SeanX> I thought I did, Samuli :)
<lachoss> hi
<Samuli^> Ohh. Right :P
<SeanX> when i asked "is anyone else having trouble connecting ... "
<eggzeck> bakso, thisi snot irssi help, BUT: /set autolog on
<lachoss> how can i compress a pdf? i've tried ps2pdf -dUseGrateCompression=true but it isn't enough.. thanks!
<Samuli^> Didn't see that.
<mugzie> anyone>
<HIGH-FREQ> weird that it still detects even if its disabled in bios...so kernel's doesn't listen to the bios then?
<SeanX> anyhoo.. working now.. i'll set them back to ca. some other time
<bakso>  /set autolog on
<farruinn> mugzie: download gmail?
<blaze> can someone tell me how to fix mplayer
<odyssey> hello
<mugzie> yea
<SeanX> blaze: can you tell me how it's broken
<blaze> because it doesn't want to play the movies in full screen
<eggzeck> bakso, yes, but not in here, dont do a / /
<mugzie> how cAN i download it
<blaze> when i choose the x11 driver
<eggzeck> bakso, and go to #irssi
<SeanX> try the xv driver
<blaze> it playes perfectly, but it doesnt stretch to fullscreen
<SeanX> or install sdl and use the sdl driver
<Samuli^> btw, does anyone know where the archive.ubuntu.etc are located. I mean without any country suffix in front?
<odyssey> can someone tell me what is pmci services
<SeanX> Samuli^: US, I thought.
<blaze> how to install sdl ?
<mugzie> anyone know how i can install gmail or something
<SeanX> blaze: sudo apt-get sdl
<Samuli^> I get a lot faster downloads from the .archive than in fi.archive. funny thing.
<SeanX> mugzie; gmail is a webpage, you can't install it
<eggzeck> mugzie, do you mean: gmail-notify ?
<blaze> i'll try.. sec. =)
<mugzie> i mean gaim
<mugzie> sorry
<mugzie> gaim
<Samuli^> And .fi is for finland, so not exactly close.
<SeanX> sudo apt-get gaim
<SeanX> er
<HIGH-FREQ> sudo apt-get install gaim
<eggzeck> mugzie, gaim is by default installed
<SeanX> sudo apt-get install gaim
<SeanX> sorry
<eggzeck> gaim is by default installed guys
<HIGH-FREQ> ya noticed that
<HIGH-FREQ> dunno what install he has
<mugzie> eggzeck not on icegm
<blaze> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<blaze> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<farruinn> mugzie: if you had gaim in gnome you still have it. I don't know how you add stuff to the bars in icewm, but try right-clicking on stuff?
<slackern> Samuli^, have you tried se. repos?
<eggzeck> oh you have icegm, then tell us heh
<mugzie> lol
<mugzie> dorry
<mugzie> sorry
<farruinn> blaze: synaptic open? downloading something in another terminal?
<mugzie> yea im trying to fix my ice gm
<HIGH-FREQ> mugzie: maybe its not in list?  have u tried  locate gaim?  in console
<blaze> no..
<mugzie> no i havent
<blaze> maby mplayer is open :)
<gnomefreak> blaze: you eithe rhave synaptic open or updater or something using apt in console
<mugzie> how can i do that high
<HIGH-FREQ> not everything enters into the list
<Samuli^> slackern, no. I get the like 500-600kB/s from the .archive.
<newbie33> hey, Im in panic, I installed XP and GRUB has GONE :O  there are no signs about ubuntu? please help
<HIGH-FREQ> load up console and type  locate gaim
<blaze> oh.. synaptic is open :D
<blaze> sry =)
<slackern> Samuli^, ahh the se. archive is in Ume, i get 1000k/sec from it maybe you get it there too.
<mugzie> i dont even see console
<HIGH-FREQ> terminal
<mugzie> o ok
<HIGH-FREQ> where you type
<Samuli^> slackern, I'll try that.
<Samuli^> slackern, thanks.
<slackern> Samuli^, Oh your welcome, hope it works well.
<SeanX> newbie33: the XP install has clobbered your grub boot record.  boot off a livecd and rerun grub
<blaze> E: Couldn't find package sdl
<blaze> SeanX,
<mugzie> ok im there high what do i type
<gnomefreak> !info sdl
<farruinn> blaze: apt-cache search is invaluable
<SeanX> blze: you could search in synaptic for sdl.. it might be libsdl or sdl-sometihng..
<gnomefreak> what is the name of the package blaze sdl alone is not a package
<invisibleshadow> hey
<blaze> ok, i'll try
<invisibleshadow> can i get some help
<HIGH-FREQ> mugzie: type   locate gaim
<SeanX> Nope, we can't see you..
<mwe> what program can you use to convert .wav files to mp3?
<farruinn> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<newbie33> please help,I installed XP and GRUB has GONE :O  there are no signs about ubuntu?
<SeanX> newbie33: i answered that
<chantra> ji there
<mugzie> nope cant find it
<newbie33> oh
<invisibleshadow> how do i make ubuntu recognize the sound card?
<SeanX> newbie33: the XP install has clobbered your grub boot record.  boot off a livecd and rerun grub
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell newbie33 about grub
<chantra> I'm having trouble with cups
<newbie33> Is it possible to make it without live?
<HIGH-FREQ> newbie33: get livecd and chroot or whatever ubuntu calls it..and reinstall grub
<blaze> gnomefreak, i was told to install sdl in order to watch movies in full screen
<blaze> with mplayer
<Spenk> byee
<chantra> ?--------- ? ?      ?         ?                ? /var/log/cups/access_log
<gnomefreak> invisibleshadow: take it to dinner?
<gnomefreak> blaze: libsdl
<invisibleshadow> what?
<mugzie> so  since it didnt find it how can i dowload it
<gnomefreak> blaze: there are a ton of them though
<blaze> because at this stage i can watch movies with x11 but not in fullscreen
<chantra> when I ls
<SeanX> yeah, that.. sorry.. didn't know the whole name, blaze
<blaze> ok :)
<mugzie> also i dont think i have synatic
<HIGH-FREQ> mugzie: ok type this in    sudo apt-get install gaim
<gnomefreak> invisibleshadow: turn off you onboard sound card first
<blaze> SeanX, no probs ;)
<SeanX> then use the -vo sdl driver with mplayer
<invisibleshadow> k
<invisibleshadow> how
<gnomefreak> invisibleshadow: what type of sound card is it?
<gnomefreak> invisibleshadow: bios
<blaze> and.. wich libsdl should i install :)
<newbie33> Sence, I have install CD its not right?
<blaze> ?
<invisibleshadow> idk, i am a newbie
<gnomefreak> blaze: thats up to you
<chantra> when I apt-get dist-upgrade I get
<gnomefreak> invisibleshadow: type in terminal lspci and paste the contents to pastebin please
<blaze> .. =)
<chantra> touch: cannot touch `/var/log/cups/access_log': Permission denied
<SeanX> newbie33: you could probably do it with an install cd, if there's a recovery option in there,, i don't recall
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<gnomefreak> chantra: sudo touch
<gnomefreak> chantra: or sudo apt-get
<chantra> I'm root at the time I'm doing this gnomefreak
<bewire> Hello, I have installed the AMD 64bit 5.10 release. Is there a channel for discussing problems with sound ? (no sound in tvtime, totem, kscd, etc... but the system sound is OK)
<chantra> # apt-get -f install
<mugzie> it says gaim is already the newest version but it doesnt locate it um im kinda confused now
<chantra>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd touch: cannot touch `/var/log/cups/access_log': Permission denied
<HIGH-FREQ> mugzie:  ok try typeing in    gaim
<gnomefreak> ah that would be on dapper?
<invisibleshadow> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)
<invisibleshadow> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. Mobile Memory Controller Hub PCI Express Port (rev 04)
<invisibleshadow> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<invisibleshadow> 0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)
<invisibleshadow> 0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)
<chantra> yep
<invisibleshadow> 0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)
<invisibleshadow> 0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)
<invisibleshadow> 0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)
<mugzie> nothing happened
<invisibleshadow> 0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<aLPHa_LeaK> invisibleshadow, urgh!
<Samuli^> holy shit man.
<invisibleshadow> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d4)
<invisibleshadow> 0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)
<farruinn> mugzie: I've never used ice, but try right-clicking on your bar, see if you can add a launcher
<invisibleshadow> 0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)
<chantra> gnomefreak: is there a specific channel for dapper
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mugzie> ok it loaded
<gnomefreak> chantra: #ubuntu+1
<farruinn> chantra: #ubuntu+1
<aLPHa_LeaK> yeah.
<chantra> cool, cheers
<mugzie> how can u put it in my taskbar now?
<ahmeni> Anyone fellow syrup-drinkin' puck slappers notice ca.archive.ubuntu.com acting up today?
<gnomefreak> Samuli^: language please
<HIGH-FREQ> mugzie: ok that means it's already installed.....now make a launcher for it
<Samuli^> gnomefreak? :)
<HIGH-FREQ> mugzie: i dunno...i've never used ice so good luck on that one....
<gnomefreak> dont think i let him get to sound card :(
<mugzie> high freq im new idk how to do that
<gnomefreak> i told him pastebinand gave him address
<iNiku> not that invisible :)
<tarful> hey
<newbie33> How to reache console from live CD
<HIGH-FREQ> mugzie: me neither..hehe...look at hte icegm or icewm documentation..there's plenty of sites and find somethin bout "adding programs to the menu"
<acid-trip> how do i reconfigure my x and find out what x i am using?
<mugzie> ok
<Samuli^> newbie33, can't you just use terminal?
<haffe> newbie33: either alt+F2 and start gnome-console
<farruinn> acid-trip: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<haffe> or press ALT+CTRL+F2
<HIGH-FREQ> newbie33: i think u load up live..then mount the root hd...then u can do grub config from there i think
<newbie33> I see Paragon BootManager
<mugzie> well its the same as ubuntu a lot how did u usually do it there
<newbie33> dont know what to do
<acid-trip> Package `xorg-xserver' is not installed and no info is available.
<HIGH-FREQ> mugzie: no ice is a window manager right?  i'm using gnome
<newbie33> Drive 0: primary 00 Win XP Fat32
<newbie33> ant nothing more
<Samuli^> gnome isn't a window manager.
<mugzie> o ok
<blind> desktop manager
<Samuli^> in default gnome uses metacity as window manager.
<HIGH-FREQ> ok...sorry..."desktop" manager ;)
<Samuli^> but you can use other :P
<invisibleshadow> ok, how do i make my sound card work?
<mugzie> so does anyone know how i can add the gaim and all that to like my programs in my tollbar?
<andreasc89> will all my files be deleted when I upgrade to dapper?
<andreasc89> and all settings and so on?
<Samuli^> mugzie, sorry man. You have to get some icewm-spesific help me thinks.
<gnomefreak> invisibleshadow: i said paste the output in pastebin
<gnomefreak> no in channel
<Samuli^> adnreasc89, no.
<invisibleshadow> where is that
<gnomefreak> s/no/not
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<mugzie> ok man only if this thing was fast enough for something other then ice lol
<mugzie> but o well good enough
<Wyred> Samuli^, sorry to ask the same question again but what were the codecs name again for xmms?
<Mystery47> i just use taking programs in menus with making link to desktop.....then dragging it to panel....
<KenSentMe> what is a good program to watch tv on my ubuntu? I've seen MythTV, but i think that's a bit overkill, or not?
<farruinn> mugzie: did you try xfce?
<Samuli^> wyred, the codec-package is called w32codecs
<Samuli^> and it's not xmms spesific.
<mugzie> i did but it was still slower then ice
<gnomefreak> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install. To use w32codecs on a 64-bit system, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<HIGH-FREQ> mugzie; check if there's a folder called  .icegm or .icewm
<farruinn> mugzie: I also really like enlightenment, the default theme is ugly imo though
<HIGH-FREQ> or whatever
<Mystery47> just dragging program from menu to desktop....
<Samuli^> enlightement is sweet!
<mugzie> high freq do i type locate .icegm or somethig?
<Samuli^> _and_ fast.
<mugzie> for real
<tarful> 'lo
<invisibleshadow> ok
<mugzie> is it good for my laptop
<invisibleshadow> its under invisibleshadow
<Samuli^> but really unstable.
<HIGH-FREQ> no it shouls be in your homdire
<mugzie> p3 64mb
<farruinn> gnomefreak: why the "+" after "!"?
<mugzie> what u mean unstable?
<Samuli^> mugzie, you get a lot of odd errors and such.
<mugzie> cause im on ice and i get no lag
<gnomefreak> farruinn: its too long for channel so you use the !+ or it will msg you with it only
<HIGH-FREQ> mugzie: in consol  type  cd   then press enter....  now type  ls -la     do u see any .icewm or .ice??  or whatever
<farruinn> Samuli^: you mean e17 or e16? e16 is pretty stable
<Samuli^> some things don't work at all and so on.
<mugzie> and its running good
<mugzie> o ok
<Samuli^> farruinn, I'm talking about e17 of course.
<Samuli^> e16 is pretty ugly :P
<bewire> Must I have the 32codecs to get sound in kscd, tvwin, totem, etc ? I've tried to play an audio cd but theres no sound
<azurehuesofblue> I need serious help with this what's l33t backwards? http://pastebin.com/712149
<farruinn> Samuli^: I wouldn't put e17 on mugzie's laptop :P
<Samuli^> bewire, you should be able to play audio-cd's out-of-box.
<Samuli^> farruinn, me neither, but it could be a fun thing to try.
<invisibleshadow> gnome freak, i paseted the output into the paste bin
<bewire> Also with amd64 and the 64bit install ?
<crazy_penguin> bewire: an ideea. try to play with the sound mixers cd button
<andreasc89> is rocky II worth seeing?
<mugzie> high it just said desktop
<gnomefreak> invisibleshadow: can i have the link to where you pasted it please
<gnomefreak> andreasc89: maybe in the 80s it was
<gnomefreak> lol
<farruinn> Samuli^: I used to pull e17 from cvs every once in a while. It looks so cool, but I think I'll wait until they finish.
<andreasc89> it's on tv now
<newbie33> I typed grub in root console on live CD, but bash says that grub:command not found
<gnomefreak> andreasc89: please take movie talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Samuli^> farruinn, same here.
<ClayG> Is there anyway to get ver2+ of Open Office with apt?
<invisibleshadow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13802
<gnomefreak> ClayG: nope
<mugzie> andreasc89 do u got a tv tuner or something
<eggzeck> ClayG, yes
<Samuli^> farruinn, I just like to check how it's going along sometimes.
<ClayG> I grabbed the package from their site and its all in rpm'
<gnomefreak> ty invisibleshadow give em asec to look at it
<eggzeck> gnomefreak, that is not true
<ClayG> i used rpm -Uvih *rpm and it says to use alien
<invisibleshadow> k
<farruinn> ClayG: is there a difference between 2+ and openoffice.org2?
<inx|David> Can someone help me with a problem while installing ubuntu?
<eggzeck> ClayG, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2
<ClayG> farruinn 2+ is 2 and above
<ClayG> thanks eggzeck
<azurehuesofblue> http://pastebin.com/712149 S>O>S
<gnomefreak> invisibleshadow: the onboard looks like an intel card but not sure whsat your other card is called
<mugzie> hey can someone link me to win32pck>?
<invisibleshadow> how can i find out?
<gnomefreak> eggzeck: he needs the OOo2 repos if hes on breezy
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mugzie about w32codecs
<ClayG> it's working like a charm here
<gnomefreak> invisibleshadow: that im not sure
<invisibleshadow> may be if i run alsa setup it will show
<newbie33> hey I cant go with that directives https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows , grub not found, I booted on LIVE CD
<mugzie> u only can use on 64bit
<eggzeck> ClayG, after that: killall gnome-panel
<gnomefreak> mugzie: w32codecs are made for 32 bit platforms
<ClayG> does it have some glitch in the integration?
<eggzeck> ClayG, then you can go to Applications->Office and see the beauty :)
<mugzie> o ok cause i heard that i can watch video with win32 codecs
<inx|David> Hi
<gnomefreak> eggzeck: lol @ beauty in OOo1.9
<gnomefreak> mugzie: you can watch some yes
<mugzie> o ok thanks man
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell mugzie about restricted
<eggzeck> gnomefreak, what are you babbling about?
<gnomefreak> eggzeck: 2.0 is not in breezy
<inx|David> When im installing ubuntu, it copies over all the files and takes mys ettings, then ejects disk and restart, it then gets to 60% and all these words and stuff come on the screen and some sort of kernel error, i ran memtest and its fine and also reinstalled 3 times with 3 different disks, anyone any ideas?
<Mystery47> mplayer is good prog to watch movies....:)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mugzie about restricted
<invisibleshadow> i think my sound card is an intel because this is an intel laptop
<Samuli^> newbie33, what do you mean you can't go with the guide?
<gnomefreak> invisibleshadow: than yes it is but did you install a second soundcard?
<invisibleshadow> i didn't do a thing
<invisibleshadow> i had no sound the day i got it
<newbie33> Samuli^, I cant boot to ubuntu after Installed XP, becouse the grub has gone
<gnomefreak> ok hold on a min
<Samuli^> neewbie33, yes. You need to re-install GRUB:
<newbie33> ho to make it
<HIGH-FREQ> from live cd
<HIGH-FREQ> use the livecd
<inx|David> Anyone any ideas?
<newbie33> So I booted in it
<newbie33> what to do next?
<newbie33> type grub in root terminal
<Samuli^> newbie33, there's the guide you pointed out. What don't you understand from it?
<newbie33> I done it but got msg, grub not fount
<ClayG> hell yeah
<ClayG> thanks eggzeck
<blaze> when i watch a movie with vlc media player i see little squares
<blaze> that i don't see when i use windows
<blaze> what should i do?
<Samuli^> newbie33, hmm
<Mystery47> im just a noob...but what version of ubuntu do you have? inx|David?
<blaze> and.. the mplayer doesn't wan to play fullscreen.. and i'm tired of asking..
<Mystery47> is it right version to your machine?
<boet> hi
<inx|David> latest one Mystery47
<inx|David> yeah
<Samuli^> newbie33, all I can say it _should_ work.
<Mystery47> breezy maybe...or dapper?
<inx|David> and i got them from ubuntu
<inx|David> breezy
<mpmc> blaze: for Mplayer goto the Prefs -> video & select Xv
<inx|David> it still completes the instalation
<inx|David> but then xserv wont load
<inx|David> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<blaze> Xv doesn't work :(((
<mpmc> blaze: Hmm...
<blaze> maby it's because of my video
<blaze> Via Unichrome pro
<blaze> (integrated)
<Mystery47> ok....i just have p3 1g....and i use that 386 version....it works most of machines...pentiums..
<mpmc> blaze: "Ewww"
<blaze> but when i use bsplayer in windows i don't have any problems :)
<blaze> ew, yes :D
<MrGideon> I've been having a problem with video drivers myself. X can't find the nvidia.ko module, even though it's there, and can be modprobed without error, and shows up on lsmod
<Mystery47> then there is amd versions and so on...
<mpmc> blaze: Whats the problem with VLC?
<blaze> actually it's the best opportunity.. the problem is that i see little squares
<blaze> when i go fullscreen
<blaze> that i don't see in windows
<Samuli^> does vlc use xine or gs-streamer engine?
<Mystery47> so you get tilt text when you start machine?
<blaze> mpmc, i can get over it, but i wanted to use mplayer in order to use subtitles
<blaze> it's kind of easire
<Samuli^> most problems people are having are because of the shitty gs-streamer.
<blaze> easier *
<mpmc> blaze: that's the quality.. of the video (whats the codec?)
<void^> blaze: what graphics driver are you using?
<inx|David> whats the default ubuntu root password?
<Mystery47> that what you put it...
<mpmc> inx|David: there isn't one
<blaze> in mplayer i use x11 (XImage/Shm)
<Samuli^> inx, if you mean sudo, it's the same as your passwd.
<Mystery47> when you installed ubuntu....:)
<blaze> the others don't work or wor veeeery slow :)
<void^> blaze: no, what X driver. sounds like you use a nonaccelerated driver like vesa.
<inx|David> ah cheers
<inx|David> how do i switch to root?
<inx|David> do i have to enable that or something?
<invisibleshadow> where did gnomefreak go?
<blaze> i think it's accelerated :D
<gnomefreak> im right here
<mpmc> blaze: thats down to your graphic's card..
<Samuli^> inx|David, you can't as such.
<Mystery47> su
<gnomefreak> kind of
<ssam> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<tla> hi, I am trying to get the share to work, but I am not albe to login when the user/password dialog shows up in windows. can anybody help?
<gnomefreak> sudo not su
<blaze> ok.... but why mplayer isn't working.. and vlc is :) ?
<inx|David> i prefer su :p
<Mystery47> temporarly sudo
<invisibleshadow> so what should i do?
<Samuli^> you could always use gksudo in front of starting the prog, or sudo -sh in terminal.
<gnomefreak> Mystery47: dont advise su to people in here please
<Mystery47> ?
<gnomefreak> invisibleshadow: not sure the person i asked is doing a bunch of things atm
<mpmc> blaze: Hmm.. that is very stange..
<ssam> !tell inx|David about root
<blaze> and also.. when i play a movie with xine
<void^> because vlc softwarescales by default, mplayer scales only if you tell it to
<Mystery47> why? ....if ppl is asking to get root....hmm
<blaze> it goes a little bit slow
<blaze> but in full screen
<invisibleshadow> the video doesn't work as well
<blaze> only
<HIGH-FREQ> just do  sudo -s  if u want root
<mpmc> blaze: Yes thats down to your graphics card sadly
<gnomefreak> what people prefer or do on thier own pcs has nothing to do with support advise sudo not su
<blaze> in mplayer it works, but only in small mode :)
<blaze> i see :)
<void^> use a proper video driver that supports xv ("via" does on unichrome chips)
<blaze> so.. i should use vlc..
<gnomefreak> invisibleshadow: what does work?
<UKMatt> I have podcasts in my trashcan that are aparently locked, and won't delete, how do i empty my trash then?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell invisibleshadow about nvidia
<ramvi> I'm trying to use xgl. But as I replace the /etc/X11/X (as said in the wiki) I can't get X started again. What should I do? Using kde..
<invisibleshadow> internet that i setup my self :)
<mpmc> blaze: Do what void just said..
<blaze> void^, you say that via unichrome pro supports xv, right?
<Mystery47> ok
<Mystery47> ....sorry...:(
<gnomefreak> invisibleshadow: your pm has info on your video card
<mpmc> blaze: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blaze> so i should go to via's page and find my driver,shouldn't i?
<invisibleshadow> thanks
<invisibleshadow> k
<tla> can anybody help with sharing?
<tla> (windows sharing)
<Samuli^> tla, what do you want to know?
<void^> blaze: compare the chips supported at http://unichrome.sourceforge.net with your 'lspci' output
<mpmc> blaze: tell us what driver its using under device section
<tla> I setup the share in the ubuntu machine but I can't access it from the windows machine
<Samuli^> tla, uhh.. is it samba or nfs?
<blaze> Driver		"vesa"
<tla> samba
<Samuli^> tla, I managed to get that working by reading the samba-manuals.
<mpmc> blaze: Or follow, that link, (I'll shut up, Void can answer your questions.. he's better, I'm still a noob mysql)
<Samuli^> it isn't really that hard.
<lampshade> I'm running 5.10 on a 686 kernel, and after the last update, that kernel is like borked.  The machine won't boot.  Luckily I can fall back onto the old i386 kernel like I am now.  Suggestions?  The installer had encountered errors while updated and apparently they were some errors.  Anyone know what logs I can check to figure out what's going on?
<Samuli^> tla, did you do the sharing via nautilus or with terminal?
<mpmc> Myself, Damn, I have MySQL on the brain!
<tla> Samuli^ with nautilus
<invisibleshadow> when i enter my password to run Synaptic Package Manager, nothing happens
<tla> Samuli^, it appears in the System>Administartion>Shared Folders
<Samuli^> tla, the basic thing is that you need to have the same workgroup and I think ip's that are the same beside the last three digits.
<tla> Samuli^ the problem is that i can't seem to login
<andreasc89> how do I unmount a drive in the terminal?
<tla> Samuli^, it is the same subnet, and the same workgroup
<lampshade> umount
<lampshade> I don't know why they felt they needed to leave off the n
<lampshade> that type of stuff annoys me
<Samuli^> ahh.. you might have different login 'stuff' in the samba.. you really should read samba documentation on the internet somewhere.
<chicken_Fire> Hi guys.
<gnomefreak> invisibleshadow: are you the person that installed ubuntu?
<tla> Samuli^ I'll try, thx
<Samuli^> I can't remember how I managed to get it work, but I just needed to read some documentaries.
<invisibleshadow> gnome freak, the link tells me to go to synaptic package manager. It asks for a password. after i enter the pass word, nothing happens
<invisibleshadow> no
<invisibleshadow> it came pre installed
<chicken_Fire> I would like to know which alternative desktop is devivered in ubuntu beside gnome or kde.
<Samuli^> tla, try searching for something like windows linux samba sharing or something.
<cached> when i upgrade to dapper, what should i make sure i do
<newbie33> how to find out in console on which disc ubuntu is isntalled?
<doctormo> hello all
<blaze> void^, how can i install new drivers to my video card?
<chicken_Fire> newbie33 type "mount"
<chicken_Fire> the partition mounting "/" is your root partition with the system
<newbie33> there are many partitions
<crazy_penguin> how can i update from breezy to dapper without reinstalling everyting from scratch?
<doctormo> I have all my network stuff in a script, it's sets up dhcpd, dhclients eth0 and sets up eth2 to share the internet accross it, how can I get all this to be configured when the computer starts instead of running this file each time?
<newbie33> /dev /proc/ ..
<Samuli^> newbie, root shows first in the list.
<newbie33> :/
<newbie33> tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw)
<Samuli^> it's something like /dev/hda2 or hdb1
<newbie33> guys it says nothing
<doctormo> newbie33: what is the problem?
<azurehuesofblue> herm
<newbie33> problem? I cant boot ubuntu after XP install
<Samuli^> newbie, does the 'grub' command work?
<newbie33> boot to live cd ant type grub not work
<newbie33> :(
<invisibleshadow> how can i get to synaptic package manager from the terminal?
<newbie33> really
<cached> newbie: fix grub through knoppix
<HIGH-FREQ> newbie33: what bout mounting the root partition  /dev/hda3 or whever u put it
<Mystery47> This is good command to update breezy to dapper: gksudo "update-manager -d" (just sit and relax)
<gnomefreak> invisibleshadow: gksudo synaptic
<doctormo> newbie33: thats because XP overrides the MBR
<mike930> i'm trying to write to a usd disk and it won't let me change permissions and sometimes it will say the disk is locked anyone got any ideas?
<mike930> usb
<newbie33> doctormo I undrestand
<HymnToLife> blaze>
<chicken_Fire> invisibleshadow, type synaptic ;)
<HymnToLife> ow
<newbie33> but now I want to do sth
<newbie33> nothing help
<newbie33> s
<HymnToLife> nope never mind, sorry :p
<crazy_penguin> Mystery47: but he's saying that i'm up to date
<doctormo> newbie33: to get it back you need to get grub to insert a new mbr which points to the boot selector
<UKMatt> I have podcasts in my trashcan that are aparently locked, and won't delete, how do i empty my trash then?
<invisibleshadow> thanks
<newbie33> doctormo, how you prefer to make it?
<lampshade> What do I do to have apt-get install me a new kernel and auto update grub?  Trying to fix something that Synaptic broke the other night :-/
<doctormo> newbie33: you can load grub from a floppy or a live cd
<rabidphage> greetings
<rabidphage> what is the differance between the ip suite stack and the osi model??
<blaze> =D
<newbie33> there are no floppy on laptop
<inx|David> arrggh
<Samuli^> doctormo, thing is he's on the ubuntu live cd right now, and 'grub' doesn't work.
<newbie33> but I can easy boot to live cd
<Mystery47> with command that i gave you....i just updated my breezy to dapper like that...
<doctormo> Samuli^: really?
<crazy_penguin> ok i'll try another time
<Samuli^> doctormo, really, really.
<Samuli^> Pretty odd you there's no grub on ubuntu live.
<newbie33> :)
<newbie33> oh really?
<inx|David> i wonder if the live disk works
<crazy_penguin> Mystery47: same message: Your system is up to date
<doctormo> Samuli^: perhaps he can install it, you have the internet newbie33? use apt-get to install grub
<inx|David> i really want ubuntu on my laptop
<doctormo> inx|David: whats wrong?
<Mystery47> only thing what was messed was graphics.....on startup...but xorg.conf changes make it work again....and latest nvidia drivers you can have in synaptic...
<skwid_> i'm trying to write to a fat32 partition
<inx|David> after it restarts to install packages it errors about kernel null pointer and comes up with words all ver the screen, then xserver wont load
<skwid_> i can write
<skwid_> but all the files have root as there owner
<Samuli^> skwid, you should be able to.
<skwid_> is there a way to change that ?
<doctormo> inx|David: sounds like the wrong cpu
<thechitowncubs> Howdy, is there a skype packaged for Dapper that anyone knows of?
<Samuli^> skwid, you have mounted it as such.
<skwid_> and many of my apps don't work correctly
<UKMatt> does anyone know how to get rid of W: Couldn't stat source package list http://theli.free.fr ./ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/theli.free.fr_packages_breezy_._Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<UKMatt>  when i open synaptic?
<inx|David> possibly
<inx|David> i noticed it was usuing 386
<skwid_> for example if i set firefox to download to that fat32 partition
<inx|David> my laptop has an amd turion 64bit
<newbie33> I have 5.04 live CD version
<doctormo> UKMatt: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove that entry I think
<skwid_> it creates files with a 0 size
<Samuli^> skwid, use chmod to change priviledges.
<newbie33> is GRUB on this version?
<Mystery47> skype is in dapper....
<doctormo> inx|David: and what is the linux compiled for?
<Samuli^> or do that in fstab so it's permanent.
<skwid_> Samuli^: on the fat partition ?
<UKMatt> doctormo, which is that though
<skwid_> Samuli^: how ?
<D3a> newbie33, yes
<Samuli^> umm..
<inx|David> pc
<inx|David> 32bit i think
<Samuli^> !tell skwid_ fstab
<Samuli^> does that work?
<newbie33> D3a, It should work on Xwindows or in console?
<doctormo> inx|David: 386? 586? 686? AMD64? P4?
<inx|David> no idea
<inx|David> its a disk i got from ubuntu
<skwid_> Samuli^: hum, no
<newbie33> x86
<the_room_flooder> hello
<doctormo> newbie33: have you gone to a console and typed in: sudo apt-get install grub ??
<Samuli^> skwid_ http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<skwid_> thx
<inx|David> should i redownload a different one?
<newbie33> doctormo, on live CD?
<doctormo> newbie33: yes, it will install it to the ram disc
<newbie33> wait Ill try it
<doctormo> newbie33: so if you restart it will be lost, but you don't need it for ever
<inx|David> doctormo should i download a different one?
<UKMatt> is installing a tar.bz2 the same as a tar.gz?
<lampshade> UKMatt, they are just a type of zip basically.  tar sticks the files together and the the gz is gunzip where the other one is bzipped
<doctormo> inx|David: the problem is that AMD chip might be something special and I'm not sure if ubuntu is clever enough to install 386 or amd64 kernel
<UKMatt> lampshade, ty
<doctormo> inx|David: so your best bet I think is to compile your kernel
<mugzie> hey anyone id opera is fast?
<roniez> how can i make a edit in fstab to mount from my windows computer?
<inx|David> grub shows it as 386
<roniez> smbmount during boot dont work. :S
<skwid_> hum i dont know what to change
<doctormo> inx|David: actualy before that, do a search with apt-cache search kernel to see if there is an amd64 version
<lampshade> mugzie, it is pretty fast
<skwid_> does anyone have a fat32 partition mounted ???
<Samuli^> skwid_ I do.
<mugzie> is it faster then the firefox u get with the ubuntu
<inx|David> ok
<doctormo> skwid_: I could insert my usb stick
<skwid_> what's your fstab entry
<lampshade> mugzie, I don't use it because I"m too used to my extensions and such in firefox, but I have it installed
<Samuli^> wait a sec.
<Hippi4mfn> Hi
<doctormo> Hippi4mfn: hi
<mugzie> lampshade do u have firefox1.5
<lampshade> mugzie, umm  depends  I would say yes, probably faster than 1.0.7, but I upgraded my ubuntu ffox to 1.5
<mugzie> ok can u help me update mine
<lampshade> yeah it is actually pretty easy there is a wiki page for it, lemme see if I can get the bot to help
<lampshade> !ffox
<ubotu> lampshade: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Samuli^> skwid_ : /dev/hda4       /media/hda4     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<thoreauputic> install galeon - it's faster than FF IMO
<lampshade> !firefox
<skwid_> ok
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<skwid_> what's the umask ??
<thechitowncubs> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<inx|David> doctormo
<lampshade> mugzie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion  should be all  you need like the bot said
<inx|David> there was alot of stuff
<doctormo> inx|David: yes?
<psycose> hi
<inx|David> like loads of pages
<Hippi4mfn> Are on the Flight7 CD Images the same contents? just wondered because the file size between live and install differ a lot
<Samuli^> skwid_ it's the priviledges.
<doctormo> inx|David: ok, you can use grep to limit the results, press up to get back to the same command and type after it | grep -i amd
<doctormo> (thats a pipe sysmbol)
<skwid_> Samuli^: and can you show me a "ls -al" on one of your dirs on that partition ?
<Samuli^> you could try umask=0000 to have everyone have all rights to the disk.
<lampshade> Anyone know where I can get the little case the badges for Ubuntu that I see sometimes?  THey are the exact size of the windows ones
<psycose> wel, i've update from breezy to dapper , how can i make sure i have all the news app like gnome deskbar, f-spot .... any tips ? thanks
<thoreauputic> Hippi4mfn: the live CD now includes an installer (graphical)
<crazy_penguin> psycose: how did you update? please tell me
<inx|David> nothing for 64bit amd
<Hippi4mfn> i know but the image is 80MB smaller
<lampshade> psycose, could open a terminal and do a which f-spot   or which deskbar  things like that
<crazy_penguin> i tried using update-manager but doesn't work
<Mystery47> most progs have infos...:)
<Mystery47> firefox....and such...
<thoreauputic> Hippi4mfn: it really doesn't matter - you can install anything anyway (that you want)
<gnomefreak> psycose: what is the output of uname -r?
<psycose> crazy_penguin, well i've modified my sources.list file from breezy. to dapper .., deskbar & f-spot was not install i just notice that.. and install both ... but may be i miss other nice app ..
<Hippi4mfn> ok thx
<skwid_> Samuli^: nope... still on root:root
<Mystery47> here is link to update: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<budluva> who here uses chkrootkit? i saw this when running it....just wondering if this is normal...Checking `aliens'... no suspect files
<doctormo> inx|David: did you manage to get the livecd to work?
<psycose> gnomefreak, 2.6.15-21-386
<Samuli^> skwid_ you umounted and mounted?
<budluva> wtf is 'aliens'?????
<inx|David> no doctormo it did the same thing
<skwid_> Samuli^: yes
<gnomefreak> psycose: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Samuli^> budluva, aliens are alien packages.
<gnomefreak> psycose: your not up to date
<crazy_penguin> Mystery47:thx
<psycose> gnomefreak, well i've already run it .. ok i'll run it again ..
<Samuli^> to ubuntu rpm's are aliens and deb's are not.
<Mystery47> when you update to dapper....prepare to wait for installing couple hours...maybe.....i just did...:(
<gnomefreak> psycose: if you tell us what your looking for exactly we can point you to it
<gnomefreak> psycose: latest kernel for dapper is 2.6.15-22
<newbie33> Ok I need to get GRBL after installing windows, booted on Live CD, typed grub, and..
<newbie33> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<newbie33> Error 15: File not found
<Mystery47> .....but its worth it :) .....now my web cam works just fine.....
<newbie33> what it means?
<doctormo> inx|David: yea I'd say that was a damn cpu issue, what do you end up with when you install? just a command prompt right?
<budluva> Samuli^, explain again please? what are alien packages?
<gnomefreak> psycose: also can we move this to either #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Egnygnok> if I install flight 7 today, will it be easy to upgrade to the release version coming out next month?
<psycose> gnomefreak, well what i notice is that i've dist-upgrade fron breezy to dapper, and once again lot's of the new apps are not installed ...
<roniez> how can i make a edit in fstab to mount from my windows computer?
<gnomefreak> Egnygnok: yes keep updating
<McScruff> lo all, i have xUbuntu on my xbox and installed kaffeine, and it uses gstreamer, im trying to play an url and get "No URI handler implemented for" , how can i fix this ?
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<inx|David> yeah doctormo
<mugzie> hey im stuck what do they mean install to \opt\firefox
<roniez> ubotu: its over the network...
<gnomefreak> mugzie: just copy and paste the commands
<ubotu> roniez: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mugzie> i did
<doctormo> inx|David: sudo apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.11
<mugzie> i got a error
<gnomefreak> mugzie: the tar -C /opt command will unpack it where it needs to be
<thoreauputic> McScruff: try installing kaffeine-xine
<gnomefreak> mugzie: what error?
<thoreauputic> !info kaffeine-xine
<ubotu> kaffeine-xine: (xine engine for kaffeine media player), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.7-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 174 kB, Installed size: 548 kB
<inx|David> doctormo cant find it
<doctormo> sudo apt-get update
<newbie33> hey how to fix grub loader, I booted on live cd now
<mugzie> ok it says firefox-1.5.0.3 tar gz:cannot be open no suck file or directory
<doctormo> newbie33: did you install grub as I said?
<mpmc> suck file, lol
<Khamael> how can I get a newer firefox in breezy? I have a plugin that complains about me having an old version
<thoreauputic> doctormo: 2.6.11 is bad news anyway
<newbie33> doctormo, yes, now it runs fine
<newbie33> what to do nex
<newbie33> t
<doctormo> thoreauputic: I don't mind which version
<gnomefreak> mugzie: you need to cd to where you saved the download
<thoreauputic> doctormo: apt-cache search linux
<inx|David> will i do it with .12 then?
<thoreauputic> doctormo: or apt-cache search linux-image
<mugzie> can u like tell me how to do that its in my desktop
<skwid_> Samuli^: yep.. still doesn't work
<gnomefreak> mugzie: cd Desktop
<skwid_> now i have root:plugindev as the owners ???
<mugzie> ok
<gnomefreak> mugzie: just like i typed it
<gnomefreak> mugzie: now run the tar command
<doctormo> thoreauputic: perhaps you can help inx|David he has an AMD|64 chip of some sort and his kernel is failing in both the livecd and the install
<thoreauputic> inx|David: is this dapper ? (6.06)
<corerunner> hello, I have a strange problem during bootup and was wondering if anyone could help
<inx|David> thoreauputic no its 5.10
<doctormo> thoreauputic: I don't think it is
* thug sal all
<newbie33> who could give good advice now, doctormo  maby you could, please?
<corerunner> just installed 5.10 from CD and it hangs on Synchronizing system clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<michi> press strg + c
<doctormo> newbie33: I'm searching online, I havn't touched windows in 7 years
<corerunner> I know this has been covered, but everything locks up, including the keyboard (usb or ps2), so I can't ctrl-c
<thoreauputic> inx|David: are you installing the amd64 version? I hear the i386 version runs very well on amd64
<newbie33> doctormo, uh thanks
<inx|David> im installing the i386 version i believe, its the one that says "for pc
<inx|David> and on the grub bootloader is says the kernel is the 386 one
<Relampago> hi i tried using the nvidia installer script from ubuntuforums
<doctormo> newbie33: you need to run: grub-install /dev/hda
<Yoshidu62> hello all
<Yoshidu62> I'm french
<Mystery47> nice doctormo...:) (i have using ubuntu like 3 months or more....i dont never touch windows anymore)
<Relampago> now my xserver isnt starting anymore, does someone have knowledge about that ?
<thoreauputic> inx|David: OK - have you tried using the boot options like acpi=off ?
<Yoshidu62> I have a question ^^
<paradizelost> Relampago: if you are tyring to get the nvidia drivers working i recommend easyubuntu
<paradizelost> !easyubuntu
<Relampago> i used a script ..
<paradizelost> !tell Relampago about easyubuntu
<doctormo> Mystery47: I'm a programmer, I was using Debian when you had to use floppys to install it
<michi> ok corerunner, I had the same prob but without freezing so it worked for me
<newbie33> doctormo, seems terible grub> grub-install /dev/hda
<newbie33> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<AleXerTecH> hi everybody
<mag_> I have all install in my pc but i can't see compiz ! someone can help me ?
<AleXerTecH> i need help
<paradizelost> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<Yoshidu62> me too ^^
<doctormo> newbie33: ok exit grub first
<AleXerTecH> i have installed ubuntu 5.10 in a machin without internet
<michi> btw, corerunner I am a total linux newbie
<Mystery47> :)
<paradizelost> AleXerTecH: k
<doctormo> newbie33: it isn't a 'grub' command it's a standard tool that comes _with_ grub
<paradizelost> and??
<inx|David> thoreauputic i tried it with som eboot options but cant remember which, ill have a look now, also i have to use the vga=771 one or else the screen goes black, its an amd turion procesor on a laptop
<AleXerTecH> and i cant get listen any mp3  :'(
<corerunner> cool michi, yeah I've had the problem before but my keyboard worked so it was no prob
<paradizelost> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Xaero_Vincent> SUSE 10.1 out... anyone try it?
<AleXerTecH> paradizelost, ohh, well thanks
<duckdown> W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sysvinit/sysvinit_2.86.ds1-6ubuntu28_i386.deb Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (216.165.129.138). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<thoreauputic> inx|David: to be honest I have no experience with the 64 bit version
<thug> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Hippi4mfn> funny questin in #ubuntu Xaero_Vincent
<duckdown> Is ca.archive.ubuntu.com broken??
<inx|David> thoreauputic i did noapic and nolapic and it does the same thing
<duckdown> i can't apt-get
<duckdown> or adept update
<michi> lol hippi
<doctormo> inx|David: I just installed a desktop machine with a samperon amd64 and it worked fine...
<paradizelost> duckdown: are you sudo apt-get update ?
<corerunner> is there someway to tell grub to only load the essentials without any modules or anything, so I can edit /etc/default/ntpdate?
<duckdown> paradizelost: yes
<Yoshidu62> Vim 7.0 is here in Dapper???
<thoreauputic> inx|David: have you tried searching the wiki for your laptop? Or using the users mailing list?
<doctormo> corerunner: some sort of safe mode?
<paradizelost> Yoshidu62: i've been told it won't make it
<Hippi4mfn> Yoshidu62 if not compie it
<corerunner> doctormo: that's my question
<thoreauputic> inx|David: there's a whole pile of info on laptops on the wiki
<budluva> does anyone here have a /etc/.pwd.lock file??? i just ran rkhunter and told me it was a hidden suspicious file, opened via sudo nano .pwd.lock and it seems empty, just wondering if this is normal?
<newbie33> doctormo, what it means root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # grub-install /dev/hda
<newbie33> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<newbie33> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<gnomefreak> Yoshidu62: no
<Yoshidu62> I'm french, I'don't understand ^^ answer yes or no ^^
<corerunner> I've been using ubuntu for a little over a year and it's been fairly painless
<gnomefreak> newbie33: dont paste
<Panda-> I messed up xorg.conf.... how do I fix it ???
<inx|David> have you got a link to the wiki?
<Hippi4mfn> no
<Yoshidu62> :-(
<Relampago> paradizelost, it cant be run wqithout xserver
<paradizelost> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Yoshidu62> why?
<Relampago> or bettwer it looks likle it cant run
<budluva> Panda-, did you back up xorg.conf?
<paradizelost> Relampago: oh, so the video doesn't work at all?
<duckdown> !gentoosmite duckdown
<ubotu> duckdown: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Relampago> no
<gnomefreak> Yoshidu62: because it was released after the freezy
<gnomefreak> -y
<newbie33> there was only three lines
<newbie33> sorry
<thoreauputic> !lptop
<ubotu> thoreauputic: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Relampago> the script shooted my working xserver
<thoreauputic> bah
<gnomefreak> s/freezy/freeze
<Samuli^> Panda, check out if you have xorg.conf~ or whatever backup?
<thoreauputic> !laptop
<ubotu> rumour has it, laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<Panda-> okay, lemme check
<Yoshidu62> ok thanks all
<thoreauputic> inx|David: ^^^
<corerunner> so... is there a "safe mode" in 5.10?
<doctormo> newbie33: erm it might not have failed, reboot your machine and find out
<paradizelost> Relampago: find where it says nvidia in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change it to nv
<Samuli^> corerunner, yeah.
<Yoshidu62> but Vim 7.0 is very very very good!!! :D
<corerunner> Samuli: do you know how I can enable that?
<paradizelost> corerunner: there's a rescue mode
<paradizelost> command line only
<doctormo> Yoshidu62: what is good about it?
<corerunner> that's what I need
<Relampago> failed to load glx
<Samuli^> corerunner, is your grub working?
<Relampago> falied to load nvidida
<Yoshidu62> the tab, the omni-completion
<markcial> hi
<doctormo> Relampago: yes, no 3dfx support :-(
<markcial> anyone wanna to play in a fps?
<paradizelost> Relampago: commend out the line that says         load       "glx"
<markcial> please theres no server created
<Samuli^> froom there you can, and if you can get gdm to start you can check failsafe mode from there too.
<corerunner> Samuli: yup everything is fine, loads the gui and all until it tries to synchronize time
<inx|David> cheers thoreauputic
<|Sivik|> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<|Sivik|> !upgrade
* thoreauputic is going to sleep if possible - 'night - morning all !
<Relampago> what does that mean ?
<markcial> ey ppl
<markcial> a new gpl fps is out
<gnomefreak> Yoshidu62: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/editors/vim
<thoreauputic> inx|David: good hunting :)
<markcial> ;9
<Samuli^> cprerunner, don't you have a failsafe option in grub?
<markcial> ;)
<markcial> for linux and windows
<paradizelost> Relampago: what does what mean?
<skwid_> i need help with fstab and fat32 :(
<Relampago> should i also change nvidia to nv ?
<corerunner> Samuli: I think it automatically boots the normal mode, how can I get a menu?
<corerunner> tab?
<paradizelost> yes
<Relampago> doctormo	Relampago: yes, no 3dfx support :-(
<corerunner> thanks I'll try
<markcial> skwid_, -t vfat
<markcial> ;)
<Samuli^> skwid, paste your fstab line for the vfat.
<markcial> anyone to play?
<paradizelost> !offtopic
<confrey> join #ubuntu-it
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Relampago> ok xserver is starting :)
<michi> I have a very stupid question btw: how can I higher refresh rates? In the system\settings\resolution\dropdowns, there is only 60 hz
<skwid_> markcial: -t ??
<markcial> in bash put
<paradizelost> michi: are you sure your monitor supports it?
<phiqtion> how do i extract a .ISO in linux?
<inx|David> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/CompaqPresarioV5000Z
<Samuli^> marckial is talking about mount command.
<doctormo> Relampago: if you want a gui you can replace nvidia with vesa
<Yoshidu62> I have doing my Vim 7.0 package for breezy
<markcial> mount -t vfat "device" "dir_to_mount-2
<michi> lol yes paradizelost
<inx|David> Only thing i can found similar to my laptop
<Ramunas> phiqtion you can just mount it
<michi> about 100 @ my resolution
<skwid_> /dev/hda5       /media/data     vfat    umask=0000,auto,noexec     0          0
<paradizelost> phiqtion: you can use archive manager
<markcial> skwid_,
<skwid_> here you go Samuli^
<markcial> try hda1
<doctormo> phiqtion: isodump?
<markcial> instead of hda5
<paradizelost> michi: do you have the appropriate drivers loaded?
<markcial> or hda2
<paradizelost> for the vid. card?
<skwid_> markcial: well that's not where my partition is ..
<paradizelost> or stock?
<Mum> is there anywhere that shows how to setup ubuntu for the first time  i.e how to install?
<markcial> make ls /de/hda
<markcial> make ls /dev/hda
<paradizelost> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<apple|laptop> what package has gtkmm ?
<markcial> and put here te output
<skwid_> what ???
<Samuli^> skwid, try ,exec,rw?
<Relampago> when i do startx, how can i kill it ?
<phiqtion> how do i mount a .ISO ?
<paradizelost> ctrl+alt+backspace
<markcial> phiqtion,
<Samuli^> I thought your problem were trying to run progs from the fat32?
<michi> paradizelost: hmm good question I m working @ driver installation because until yesterday I "was" a Windows user :)
<doctormo> apple|laptop: libgtk I believe, all those packages are rather odd
<skwid_> Samuli^: to write to it with my user, and not root
<doctormo> phiqtion: if you find out, let meknow
<markcial> you have to fill with commands loop and iso-9961
<markcial> with mount
<michi> I got some sh .... from nvidia
<Samuli^> skwid, rw,exec, try that.
<eobanb_> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<adamm> would someone please tell me the command to mount my external firewire hardrive that is formated as HFS+
<Samuli^> rw = read and write
<azurehuesofblue> how do you guys have your sound set up? like? 50 master 75 output 75 3rdparty 75speaker?
<paradizelost> michi: just use easyubuntu for the nvidia drivers
<skwid_> Samuli^: instead of the options ?
<markcial> Samuli^, he is triing to mount the wrong partition
<mike930> Having trouble mounting usb disk, getting not owner error, and disk is locked error. Can't chmod it, and disk isn't lockable, anyone have any idea?
<michi> oki thx
<paradizelost> !tell michi about easyubuntu
<Samuli^> exec instead noexec and add rw
<doctormo> adamm: adamm can you _see_ the hard drive as a device first of all?
<skwid_> markcial: im not, that's where my windows partition is ...
<corerunner> okay booting into Recovery Mode gives me a kernel panic so something else must be wrong... maybe a bad hdd
<Samuli^> markcial, how do you know that?
<markcial> sure?
<skwid_> markcial: positive ...
<markcial> hda5 is for swap
<Samuli^> not for everyone..
<markcial> :S
<skwid_> markcial: what are you talking about ?
<Mystery47> this is good place to get most things to work....http://ubuntuguide.org/
<paradizelost> corerunner: what type of comp is it?
<doctormo> mike930: are you a member of the removeable media group?
<markcial> in bash
<phiqtion> how do i mount a .ISO ? in terminak?
<markcial> ls /dev/hda
<markcial> list devices
<adamm> doctormo: when i type in fdisk -l it says that disk sda doesnt contain a valid partition table
<paradizelost> phiqtion: mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount
<markcial> there will be the hda2
<mike930> doc, how do i add myself to that list?
<paradizelost> mike930: sudo vigr
<mike930> users and groups
<Panda-> where are the xorg files located? /etc?
<corerunner> paradize: I just built it from old parts- Asus KT7A, athlon 1400, 512mb pc133, not sure of the hdd
<markcial> Panda-, /etc/X11
<paradizelost> mike930: add your name to the appropriate group in the list
<doctormo> adamm: ah, perhaps hfs is not installed in the kernel
<markcial> ey any fps player?
<markcial> lets match
<markcial> ;)
<doctormo> mike930: commandline or gui?
<adamm> hmm. i thought that it was
<paradizelost> corerunner: find out what type of hdd, and download their disk tester
<paradizelost> usually floppy boottable
<corerunner> I'm planning on using it for Linux From Scratch so I don't really need a hdd yet
<corerunner> alright, thanks for the tip
<skwid_> drwxrwxrwx 9 root plugdev 32768 2006-05-09 22:48
<mike930> doc gui
<doctormo> adamm: and you've tried mounting manualy with mount -t hfs ... ... ect?
<skwid_> wtf is plugdev as a group ????
<paradizelost> corerunner: or you could set up an ltsp server
<corerunner> ltsp?
<paradizelost> and not even need an hdd
<doctormo> mike930: use the admin users tool and go to the groups tab
<paradizelost> linux terminal server project
<paradizelost>  boots to the network
<azurehuesofblue> how should I set up my sound on a desktop computer with turntable monitor speakers... 50 sound, 75 outspeaker, 75 3rd plaryer, 75 monitorspeaker?
<corerunner> that would be hot
<Panda-> there's a xorg.conf with a datestamp, what do I do next?
<markcial> ey ppl where i can find anny fps channel?
<paradizelost> corerunner: you just have another machine as ther server
<adamm> doctormo: do you know the command for that offhand? I already have a folder created in media to mount it to
<doctormo> paradizelost: using it as a thin client?
<Samuli^> Panda, is there any backups of the xorg.conf?
<paradizelost> yep,
<paradizelost> i make some modifications myself though
<Samuli^> like conf~ or conf.backup.
<mike930> doc what group would usbdisk be under?
<paradizelost> make the /   fs rw,
<Mum> just a quick question.. do you need to have a FORMATTED HD in before install? if so what format
<skwid_> is there any graphical interface for fstab ?
<Panda-> there is, a second xorg.conf.060507
<paradizelost> remove the ltsp client
<apple|laptop> doctormo, gtk and libgtk don't exist
<Panda-> well I think it's a backup...
<paradizelost> and install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<Samuli^> Panda, well you could just try to copy that over the bad one.
<doctormo> adamm: mount -t hfs /dev/sdX /mnt/point
<markcial> Panda-, if there is problems with xorg try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<paradizelost> then, it's a network bootable client, the whole fs is over NFS
<adamm> ty
<paradizelost> and all processing is done locally so you have sound, etc...
<Panda-> ok, thanks
<doctormo> apple|laptop: what were you asking again? sorry lost the thread
<apple|laptop> doctormo, installing gtkmm
<markcial> any fps player?
<markcial> i want to test a new fps gpl game
<paradizelost> !tell markcial about offtopic
<Samuli^> markcial, this isn't a game-channel.
<doctormo> apple|laptop: ah yes, a real pain, don't let apt-get install it for you as a dep of something else
<Panda-> and what's the command to start Xorg?
<markcial> where is a game channel?
<markcial> i asked bout this
<doctormo> Panda-: startx
<Samuli^> startx
<paradizelost> try #ubuntu-offtopic
<paradizelost> ask there
<newbie33> doctormo, terible news, now I cant boot XP or ant other OS :((
<Relampago> is there a graphiccard benchmark available for linux ?
<apple|laptop> doctormo, I want to straight up install it, but how?
<adamm> doctormo, it says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, missing codepage or other error...
<doctormo> newbie33: Ah now you need to _configure_ grub to beable to boot the other OS
<apple|laptop> doctormo, I've tried libgtk gtk libgtkmm gtkmm, none of it worked
<paradizelost> Relampago: did you get the nvidia drivers loaded now?
<newbie33> doctormo, where to start?
<doctormo> apple|laptop: I can't remember how I did it last time
<Relampago> i think so
<Samuli^> doctormo, do you know if cupsys is safe to remove?
<doctormo> newbie33: boot back into your livecd
<Relampago> i have nvidia-settings
<paradizelost> Relampago: did you see the nvidia logo when the X started up?
<farruinn> apple|laptop: what are you trying to install?
<Relampago> have to reboot
<paradizelost> k
<doctormo> adamm: not good, I have a mac but I've never tried to mount it
<newbie33> doctormo, I am in the live CD
<newbie33> I cant by anywhere else
<adamm> doctormo, perhaps my filesystem is not correctly formatted? is there a way to tell through ubuntu? it works fine on a mac
<apple|laptop> farruinn, gtkmm
<doctormo> newbie33: ok I think what is happened is you run grub from livecd but live cd has no settings so it just install a blank grub
<anon> can someone help me? when i try to login to gnome the computer freezes up
<newbie33> so I need to configure it manually
<anon> well, it does not freeze, but nothing happens
<paradizelost> newbie33: you can mount the hdd, chroot into it, and then run grub
<doctormo> adamm: it could be that the version of hfs is not suported or you have an old version in the kernel. I don't know.
<farruinn> adamm: is it hfs or hfs+? if hfs+ do 'sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdX /mnt/path'
<doctormo> paradizelost: you better givehim the commands for that
<newbie33> yea
<adamm> farruinn. hfs+. i will try that
<doctormo> farruinn: worth knowing :-)
<paradizelost> anon: delete .Xauthority in your home directory
<anon> what doe sthat do?
<Relampago> paradizelost, it not working since reboot
<paradizelost> i've found that it can cause gnome not to allow you to get all the way in
<Relampago> says something about different kernel api and driver
<anon> what is the function of the fiole?
<doctormo> Relampago: a complat freeze?
<farruinn> apple|laptop: tried libgtkmm-2.4-1c2 ?
<paradizelost> newbie33: do you know where your original / is located?
<psycose> Grub problem/ current version dapper (updated from breezy) sudo update-grub tells me : Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ... however i've : splashimage (hd0,0)/boot/grub/splashimages/ubuntu.xpm.gz with /boot on /dev/hda1  , any tips thanks ?
<adamm> farruinn: It worked! BUT just read-only...
<newbie33> paradizelost, no Im not sure
<ethan> how do i configure i click instead of double-click when i do click on a icon
<paradizelost> anon: i'm  not familiar w/ it's function, but i know it causes that problem
<ethan> s/i/one
<Relampago> api mismatch
<doctormo> adamm: have you checked the support for hfs+?
<anon> im not so sure i should delete it if i do not know what it does
<paradizelost> Relampago: did you use easyubuntu?
<paradizelost> or the script again?
<doctormo> ethan: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ethan> ubuntu
<jryer> Are there any shortcuts/good instructions on getting LAMP set up on ubuntu?
<farruinn> adamm: sudo modprobe hfsplus first, then mount
<paradizelost> anon: trust me, i have it happen fairly often
<farruinn> adamm: I don't know why, but the hfsplus module isn't loaded automatically :/
<paradizelost> there's also sometimes a .ICEauthority that i have to delete
<apple|laptop> farruinn, thanks
<doctormo> farruinn: you have done this before?
<paradizelost> anyone able to back me up w/ anon's issue?
<adamm> farruinn, should i unmount before doing the modprobe thing
<newbie33> paradizelost, what You had when installed XP on grub?:)
<newbie33> tell me what to do
<farruinn> adamm: oh, then when you mount: 'mount -w -t hfsplus /dev/sdX /mnt/path'
<newbie33> Im sad
<sn0wman> are there any dapper packages for diva yet?
<farruinn> doctormo: just now :)
<paradizelost> newbie33: open gparted
<farruinn> adamm: doesn't matter really, but umount, then mount agian with the -w flag
<paradizelost> i think it's in the list on the livecd
<farruinn> sn0wman: check packages.ubuntu.com
<paradizelost> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<newbie33> paradizelost, where to find gparted?
<adamm> farruinn: what is the command to unmount?
<doctormo> adamm: once you have it mounting the way you like you can add it to your /etc/fstab for safe keeping
<michi> oki thx for the tipp with easyubuntu paradizelost, got it! only another prob :)  the python script says: /bin/sh: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<doctormo> adamm: umount /mount/point
<paradizelost> newbie33: try applications->system tools
<adamm> doctormo, ahh thanks that was my next question
<farruinn> adamm: umount
<sn0wman> well i know that there aren't any in universe yet.  i was just wondering if anyone had packaged it and put it out there on the web somewhere
<paradizelost> michi: did it install the driver right?
<michi> no
<kbrooks> Mystery47: are you there?
<paradizelost> michi: k.  edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the "nv" to "nvidia"
<kbrooks> Mystery47:
<newbie33> paradizelost,  there is no gparted in applications->system tools
<michi> oki thx
<paradizelost> michi: then restart gdm
<kbrooks> !tell Mystery47 about ubuntuguide
<michi> oki
<paradizelost> newbie33: do you have an install cd?
<farruinn> adamm: If you want it to be read/write all the time, I think you'll want to 'sudo echo hfsplus >> /etc/modules' too, that way the hfsplus module is loaded all the time
<Mystery47> yes?
<newbie33> paradizelost, Im on live cd 5.04
<newbie33> yes I have
<Kyral> farruinn: long time no see
<doctormo> farruinn: good idea if he is going to add it to his fstab
<blaze> In VLC Media player how to change the position of the subtitles?
<kbrooks> Mystery47: you linked to it a hour or so ago
<Mystery47> ok....ubuntuguide is badly out of date....:(
* farruinn bings at kyral
<Mystery47> but that was really help for me...when i started to use breezy...:)
<doctormo> damn I need to set my internet sharing to load when I boot
<doctormo> anyone know how?
<farruinn> Mystery47: I think there is a new guide in the wiki, don't remember the link though
<Mystery47> like in those mounting iso stuff...
<steffi> how I use my use webcam??
<farruinn> doctormo: iirc there's an option for that in firestarter
<Mystery47> yes farruinn.....i get message allready....thanks...:)
<__filip_>  /dev/hda6       /media/hda6     ext2    defaults,errors=remount-rw 0       1 is that right if i whant my user to be abel to read and write to that partition?
<psycose> Grub problem/ current version dapper (updated from breezy) sudo update-grub tells me : Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ... however i've : splashimage (hd0,0)/boot/grub/splashimages/ubuntu.xpm.gz with /boot on /dev/hda1  , any tips thanks ?
<adamm> farruinn: ive tried all of your above suggestions including modprobe and then mounting with the -w .... still read only
<psycose> Oh Lord i was missing the = for my grub config ...
<inx|David> damn it why wont this work
<doctormo> adamm: have a look at some hfs+ mounting tools called hpmount and hpumount
<adamm> doctormo: will do
<blaze> how to make Totem work with subtitles?
<blaze> The subtitles button in the menu is gray..
<farruinn> adamm: sorry, you have to do everything with sudo. I don't really know how to get around this yet, but I don't often have a need to write to my hfsplus partition :/
<blaze> not active
<doctormo> adamm: there is also some sites saying kernels 2.6.16 and later suport read/write
<julio> hola
<ahmeni> argh, what's with debian based distros not specifying a lesspipe by default
<chip42> farruinn:  if you want a root environment, sudo su -
<psycose> see u lads
<adamm> i see. i will look into all that
<adamm> ive got to go. thanks doctormo and farruinn for your help
<julio> hooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<doctormo> inx|David: have you tried other linux distros?
<Kokey> julio: #ubuntu-mx <== se habla espaol
<Samuli^> sudo -s is better than su -
<farruinn> adamm: cheers
<gnomefreak> mx?
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-es is spanish i thought
<Kokey> gnomefreak: yes! Mexico
<gnomefreak> oh
<chip42> Samuli^: out of curiousity, what makes it better? going to read up on it now.
<doctormo> I have to get some sleep soon *yawn*
<farruinn> chip42: right, but what I actually want to get around is *having* to be root to do stuff on that partition
<kbrooks> farruinn:
<kbrooks> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<chip42> farruinn: oh. i see. if the permissions are set correctly in /etc/fstab, you should be able to allieviate that
<farruinn> kbrooks, chip42: thanks, I'll look into that
<michi> hi again !
<anon> can someone help me? i am having trouble getting gnome to load
<HIGH-FREQ> anon: seems like a vid card error...xorg?
<anon> HIGH-FREQ: yes i use xorg
<michi> a tipp: never edit "etc/x11/xo...conf" with nv as nvidia
<anon> HIGH-FREQ: should i reconfigure it?
<anon> HIGH-FREQ: i have logged in with ths installation before
<HIGH-FREQ> well try it again...  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HIGH-FREQ> and go thru it again
<ubuntu_> hello anyone speak spanish
<paradizelost> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MrRio> thought something was seriously wrong with my computer, it kept 'randomly' turning off --- turns out i had accidently set the 'Sleep' shortcut to a *
<HIGH-FREQ> no hablo aqui
* MrRio hides in shame
<chip42> michi: hows that?
<Snake__> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<MrRio> no wonder it only happened when i was coding css
<HIGH-FREQ> lol
<michi> ?
!lilo:*! Small regional server experiencing some packet loss; affected users, about 300
<michi> paradizelost told me to do this and after restart it hangs
<HIGH-FREQ> told u to do what?
<michi> edit etc/x11/x*.conf
<anon> HIGH-FREQ: well i reconfigured my xserver and gnome still will not load
<clewfirst> hi everybody
<HIGH-FREQ> does it pull up a error?
<HIGH-FREQ> like from xorg?
<chip42> michi: that is a typical step in installing the nvidia driver. it does not sound like the driver installation went ok
<anon> HIGH-FREQ: the only terminal readout i get is taht it is reloading
<paradizelost> michi: /etc/X11/xorg.conf you need to change it to nvidia from nv if you have an nvidia card to tell it to use nvidias driver not the stock
<anon> HIGH-FREQ: the mouse works and the login screen comes up but after i log in nothing happens
<anon> it just sits there
<HIGH-FREQ> oh
<HIGH-FREQ> so gnome's login works then..but just hangs on actually loading the desktop
<anon> yes, precisely
<michi> I did an then it hanged up
<paradizelost> michi - then the driver didn't go right
<HIGH-FREQ> on terminal...what are u typing to get into gnome?
<paradizelost> anon, have you tried what i said yet?
<michi> ok
<anon> paradizelost: i did
<fouad> i have a question on wine, can someone help me /???
<anon> HIGH-FREQ: startx
<doctormo> anon: your not logging in a root are you? I've seen if there is no xord settings for a user it won;t do anything
<paradizelost> !wine
<anon> no, not logging in as root
<paradizelost> !tell fouad about wine
<fouad> i have a game that i want to try to run it in ubuntu , its wine3d
<paradizelost> michi: have you used Xgl by chance?
<fouad> sorry , its worms3D
<HIGH-FREQ> anon: well thats was what i was bout to suggest..use startx
<michi> ? I see, I have to learn a lot to get the corner from winXP
<michi> thx for your help
<Vandalar> Hi. Tried to install NVIDIA drivers but: unable to find 'ld'. please verify if 'binutils' is installed
<michi> I have to read some howtos etc... I think :)
<fouad> it is composed of 2 cds, when i finish of the first cd and it asks for the second and i insert the second and i press the ok button, it doesnt detect it
<michi> vandalar maybe try easyubuntu
<fouad> what shall i do
<fouad> ???
<ericz> when i run "who" in the terminal, there's no output, i think i messed up a /var/run/utmp or /var/run/wtmp file or something, anybody got any ideas?
<paradizelost> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<inx|David> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<AlmtyBob> what's a good simple ftp daemon?
<doctormo> fouad: I ten to get my wine from wine.org apt servers, the ones in breezy are yonks old
<doctormo> AlmtyBob: ftpd?
<AlmtyBob> sounds good!
<skwid_> Samuli^: i don't know what to do :(
<AlmtyBob> how do I kill a gnome display?
<ericz> why would running the "who" command in the terminal not give any output??
<fouad> i know that and my version is the newest
<AlmtyBob> I left a display on :0 when I had a monitor connected
<paradizelost> ericz: have you tried whoami?
<Samuli^> skwid_, man :/
<ericz> whoami works fine
<yarr> can somebody tell me how to install this flash player from a script, the readme sucks
<AlmtyBob> now it's headless and I need it close that session
<paradizelost> yarr, try easyubuntu
<HymnToLife> AlmtyBob> do a server install :)
<Samuli^> are you sure you have a fat32 partition and it's where abouts?
<yarr> errr
<yarr> what's that exactly?
<chip42> ericz: your guess sounds pretty good. utmp is messed perhaps
<paradizelost> !tell yarr about easyubuntu
<ericz> chip42: how would i go about fixing it?
<skwid_> Samuli^: yeah yeah
<skwid_> i can access the files
<Samuli^> oh, right.
<skwid_> it's just that i can't always write on them
<chip42> ericz: i have no idea. i would look at it with a utmp editor. wted or something
<chip42> ericz: how did you mess it up is the real question. ;)
<ericz> chip42:heh, i think i deleted /var/run/utmp or something
<ericz> not really sure
<odyssey> hello
<Samuli^> skwid_, well it _should_ work with umask=0000 as far as I can tell. It should give everyone all permissions on that partition.
<ubonton> hello
<skwid_> uhm ..
<ubonton> got a serious pb
<odyssey> could anyone help me with a dvd movies
<chip42> ericz: the output is the same for the 'w' command?
<ubonton> I have trashed my liloboot with win install
<mspoula> Hey anyone use qemu?
<RandolphCarter> odyssey: what's up?
<ericz> chip42: i'll take a screenshot
<ubonton> no rescue disk .... what shall I do ?
<michi> use windows?
<michi> sorry!
<odyssey> hmy dvd gives me a nav  packet error
<michi> only a bad joke
<ubonton> just for gaming
<ericz> chip42: http://eric1207.com/Screenshot-Terminal.png
<yarr> sorry again but how exactly do i run this easyubuntu thingy
<odyssey> trying to watch a legit movie
<ubonton> no idea ?
<RandolphCarter> odyssey: have you followed the 'Restricted Formats' wiki page?
<michi> type this wget thing from the page in the console
<ubonton> cannnot run liloconf from a live ubuntu cd ?
<michi> @yarr
<odyssey> yes but i just upgraded to dapper
<mspoula> I have qemu running Windows guest but it won't let me ping or join the domain.
<RandolphCarter> odyssey: hmm, you may need to reinstall it - try running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh' (copied from wiki)
<yarr> dont answer that i'm retarded
<odyssey> will try that
<jvai> i was gonna dl bochs
<ubonton> how to change fstab under ubuntu
<nox-Hand> Hey
<ubonton> no admin under live cd ?
<michi> yarr : goto easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<yarr> yeah i did
<soundray> ubonton, sudo gedit /path/etc/fstab
<michi> yarr: klick on get easyubuntu
<yarr> failed to run easyubuntu.py as user root: child terminated with 1 status
<ubonton> thanks soundray
<nox-Hand> Where is the Ubuntu equivilant of Gentoo's rc.conf, as I want to change out GDM with Entrance.
<ubonton> I ll try that
<michi> yarr: start terminal
<crimsun> nox-Hand: just change /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<yarr> alright?
<crimsun> nox-Hand: as in edit the content
<mikejjj> what do you decompress rars with
<michi> yarr: and type this wget ..... an so on
<crimsun> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<yarr> i got it man i'm just trying to run it now
<Samuli^> mikejjj, archive manager.
<yarr> it's already extracted and stuff
<yarr> :)
<nox-Hand> crimsun, Thanks
<michi> yarr: and?
<mikejjj> you da bomb
<yarr> i got that error i showed you
<michi> me? lol
<michi> :D
<mario> oj
<Emmett_Studio> totally killed her
<skwid_> hum that's weird
<skwid_> if i lauch rythmbox i have sound
<skwid_> then i lauch flash player
<skwid_> no sound
<skwid_> if i do the opposite
<skwid_> i have sound on flash, but not on rythmbox
<skwid_> any ideas ?
<Samuli^> ahh.. you probably have problems with esd.
<Samuli^> check the wiki on how to set up sound.
<skwid_> ok
<skwid_> thanks
<mikejjj> archive manager finds the folder i want, but it doesnt see the .rars.. interesting
<UKMatt> can someone remind me how to install a .run?
<_jason> ubotu: tell skwid_ about flash
<Samuli^> btw, here's an idea for people who don't use printers or bluetooth.. remove cupsys and bluez-stuff.
<Samuli^> Made my boot _a lot_ faster.
<_jason> UKMatt: what are you trying to install?
#ubuntu 2006-05-17
<_jason> mikejjj: have you installed unrar-nonfree?
<UKMatt> americas army
<yarr> can somebody tell me how to run easy ubuntu
<Emmett_Studio> first, get a chicken
<UKMatt> _jason, americas army, its a .run
<mikejjj> no i guess ill do that
<ubonton> still in trouble pls some help ?
<mikejjj> but the whole non-free thing?
<ahmeni> Emmett_Studio: will my chicken vendor provide support?
<_jason> UKMatt: in general .run indicates it's a file you execute.  You can navigate to the directory and do ./file.run in a terminal.  But when you do this, realize that this file can mess up your box big time if it wants to (since you don't know what the heck it is doing).  Also, removing it later may be difficult if it doesn't provide a script to do so
<mikejjj> how about an unrar-free
<_jason> ubotu: tell mikejjj about rar
<mikejjj> ty
<_jason> mikejjj: it's in multiverse
<UKMatt> _jason, yup that was it, i just forgot the command ty
<mikejjj> ah gotcha
<_jason> mikejjj: unrar-free is almost useless since it doesn't open the latest rar compression, just use nonfree
<mikejjj> _jason, you are so, beautiful, to me
<_jason> I see...
<kbrooks> yarr: SUDO (lowercase)
<mikejjj> in the most hetero linux loving way possible
<kbrooks> yarr: not GKSUDO
<yarr> what now?
<doctormo> best be off now, bye
<yarr> so i type
<yarr> sudo easyubuntu
<yarr> errr nope
<farruinn> kbrooks: that diskmounter script doesn't work for me. It complains about the file_umask and dir_umask options for hfsplus partition
<_jason> yarr: sudo ./easyubuntu     if you are in the right place
<_jason> yarr: I'm guessing.. if there is a .py at the end, you need that too
<nybble-desk> hey guys, anyone having problems with random lockups on ubuntu 5.04, 5.10, and dapper using an Asus A7N8X-e
<yarr> it asks for a password that i can't type in
<_jason> yarr: you just don't see it, but you are entering it
<kronoz> hmm ubuntu handles sd cards nicely, i was expecting it to be a hassale but it was very easy :)
<yarr> what's the ./ buisness before it
<yarr> i gotta put directory right?
<Samuli^> it indicates you want to run it.
<ubonton> well my pb seems pointless
<ubonton> got to get some sleep
<AlinuxOS> hello, why whan I want to sign Code Of Conduct I got this message?
<AlinuxOS>  gpg --clearsign coc.txt
<AlinuxOS> gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available
<AlinuxOS> gpg: coc.txt: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<yarr> well i tried sudo ./easyubuntu.py no dice :/
<AlinuxOS> ?
<ubonton> thanks all for having tried
<ubonton> bye
<yarr> thanks guys
<Samuli^> yarr, maybe use automatix instead?
<_jason> yarr: if you have a file like this: /a/b/c   then to execute c you can do /a/b/c  from anywhere, but if you are in a let's say, you can do b/c  since b is in a.  And if you are in b you can just do ./c since . means current directory.  Make sense?
<sybariten> ok ... so i'm gonna dive into the disgusting area called network printing
<mikejjj> i need to install 7z to use unrar-nonfree right
<sybariten> coz i have a laserprinter which i have only attached to a ubuntu box, and i think i wanna try and print with it from an XP machine too.
<yarr> ahhh i got so much crap open
<yarr> yeah i've done like
<_jason> mikejjj: no, 7z is to open 7z files
<sybariten> the question is ... does ubuntu straight out of the box "have" CUPS? coz i presume i am gonna need to install that.
<yarr> i've done like /this/that buisness
<_jason> sybariten: yes i believe so
<yarr> oh ok
<chip42> sybariten: works right out of the box. miraculous
<Samuli^> yarr, just go to the directory where the whatever.py is and do sudo ./whatever.py
<ericz> hey, chip42, http://eric1207.com/Screenshot-Terminal.png - the whole "w" "who" thing
<Samuli^> if that doesn't work.. well. It should :P
<jryer> peace out
<yarr> aye
<JKnife> anyone know of a rapter clone for X11?
<michi> argh I am to stupid for that OS. I need a cigarette ... bye
<yarr> i'm in the folder and i'm doing that but it's not found
<Samuli^> what does ls show?
<iNiku> ericz: what's the problem? logged in users not showing in w/who?
<yarr> ls?
<Samuli^> it equivalent to dir in dos.
<ericz> yeah, "who" gives no output
<chip42> ericz: its bizarre. confirm utmp is where it should be and isn't just an empty file. if it is there, maybe examine it with an editor.. its possible its the applications itself. if you came in here complaining about a bunch of other wierd stuff happening as well, i would suggest your machine had been compromised
<_jason> it's a command yarr, you just type it
<chip42> ericz: its suspicious
<Samuli^> just type ls and you see the files in that directory.
<yarr> ok
<Samuli^> and make sure you have lower and upper cases right.
<yarr> sorry guys i'm really new at this :-/
<Samuli^> because unix is case sensitive.
<Samuli^> it's ok man :)
<ericz> i don't think it's a security issue, i think i just deleted /var/run/utmp or /var/run/wtmp or something and just recreating them isn't working
<yarr> i feel like an ass lol
<corerunner> nothing wrong with the hdd but I checked it in another machine... maybe the ribbon cable
<yarr> ls is just current directory you say?\
<Samuli^> yes
<chip42> ericz: *nod* have you tried a reboot. wondering if that file isn't just recreated
<yarr> ok it's not in the right one then
<iNiku> ericz: ls -l /var/run/utmp
<sybariten> chip42, ok great
<ericz> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 2006-05-11 17:54 /var/run/utmp
<Samuli^> yarr, and one thing, make use of the tabulator.
<_jason> yarr: what does 'pwd' say?
<mikejjj> this makes no sense i can see the .rars in file browser but not in archive manager
<ericz> i was going for an uptime record, but i'm thinking i'll reboot
<mikejjj> even w/unrar installed and symbolically linked
<iNiku> ericz: okay. did you reboot after recreating it?
<yarr> theres is now password thingy
<ericz> no, i'll reboot now
<iNiku> hang on
<iNiku> ericz: do this first
<_jason> mikejjj: symlinked? what for?
<kbrooks> yarr: sudo python eazsyubuntu.py
<iNiku> ericz: chgrp utmp /var/run/utmp
<kbrooks> yarr: easyubuntu.py is NOT executable
<iNiku> chmod 664 /var/run/utmp
<mikejjj> _jason; it didnt work before or after doing that
<yarr> yeah i'm trying to install stuff via scripts and it really isnt working out
<kbrooks> yarr: you have to run it with "python
<Samuli^> i though he was talking about .run?
<mikejjj> it said i might have to into the file compression faq
<ericz> iniku: and now reboot?
<kbrooks> yarr: er, add "python"
<iNiku> ericz: then log out and go to a VT (ctrl-alt-f1)
<yarr> i have python
<Laibsch> Hi, I am in the process of moving to ubuntu from debian.  I need to change my grub config for that.  I added http://rafb.net/paste/results/Aft4Ld76.html to the end of my grub menu.lst.  All of ubuntu is on a single partition /dev/hda9 for now.  Still, it will not work.  Can anybody help?
<kbrooks> yarr: i meant
<Samuli^> yarr, in the type python whatever.py
<_jason> kbrooks: why isn't there just some thing you can double click and run the script?
<iNiku> ericz: log in on the VT and restart your display manager
<kbrooks> yarr: you have to run it with >"python"<
<kbrooks> _jason: our manpower is limited
<iNiku> ericz: /etc/init.d/kdm restart, or gdm if you're using gnome
<ericz> iniku: can i just ctrl+alt+backspace?
<iNiku> ericz: no, that won't restart the display manager
<_jason> kbrooks: it would take a minute to do and I believe there once was one
<ericz> alright.. i'll be right back
<yarr> ok?
<_jason> kbrooks: and I definitely think it would be helpful
<soundray> kbrooks: can I request an easyubuntu feature?
<looksaus> AlinuxOS, the document mdke pointed you at should get you runnign
<AlinuxOS> looksaus, reading :)
<AlinuxOS> I hope
<AlinuxOS> ;)
<looksaus> good luck; I'll be around for 10 minutes to come
<AlinuxOS> looksaus, ;)
<looksaus> have to catch some sleep, too
<soundray> kbrooks, it would be great to have a log file where you can see what it's done (unless there already is one which I haven't found)
<_jason> mikejjj: does it work in a terminal?
<ericz> iniku: thanks, all is well... just one more question, do you know if "w" is supposed to show uptime?
<slackern> ericz, mine does
<ericz> alright, good... thanks
<iNiku> ericz: cool, so did you reboot or just do what I suggested?
<iNiku> and yeah, w is supposed to show uptime
<ericz> i just rebooted :P
<iNiku> ericz: okay. I was hoping my suggestion might have worked even without a reboot
<iNiku> so you could have kept your uptime :)
<chip42> ah dang. iNiku's solution sounded good. now i won't get to see how it works out without doing it myself :\
<ericz> it wasn't THAT high, but a personal best (5 days)
<ericz> the situation is pretty easily recreatable i'd guess, just delete /var/run/utmp
<mikejjj> sweet, its going to take 1193046 hours to burn this 699mb cd!
<ramvi> Heya. Something is wrong... When I do sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/Xgl /etc/X11/X from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto, X stops working and won't start back up after restart... What do I do?
<iNiku> 5 days? hehe, you've still got a ways to go :)
<soundray> ramvi: probably nothing. Your machine doesn't work with Xgl. It happens.
<ramvi> soundray: It works nested
<JonBoon> for some reason mozilla-mplayer wont install, can anyone help me figure out why?
<hyphenated> JonBoon: do you get an error message?
<JonBoon> yeah
<ramvi> soundray: So I guess the problem is in the moving of files?
<ericz> heh, it's a personal desktop, 2 weeks i think is like my all-time record ever, that was on a ubuntu minimal install i left on during vacation
<hyphenated> put it in a pastebin
<JonBoon> whats the link to pastebin, i've never used it
<hyphenated> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<eobanb_> JonBoon, learn to read the topic
<soundray> ramvi: you could check the log file, /var/log/Xorg.XX.log (warning: XX is *not* 0 in this case)
<eobanb_> ramvi, ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<JonBoon> hyphenated,  its posted
<eobanb_> JonBoon, we kind of need the link to it...
<RandolphCarter> JonBoon: tried 'aptitude install mplayer-*yourarchhere*'?
<JonBoon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13804
<hyphenated> you need to install an appropriate version of mplayer first :-)
<eobanb_> you probably want mplayer-686
<JonBoon> i dont know what that is, RandolphCarter, im new to this
<RandolphCarter> JonBoon: sudo aptitude install "mplayer-`uname -m`" mozilla-mplayer
<hyphenated> that'll _almost_ work, RandolphCarter :-)
<eobanb_> JonBoon, mplayer is optimised for various platforms, like intel 386, or amd k7, or motorola G4
<JonBoon> it says i need mplayer586 but is not going tobe installed
<RandolphCarter> hyphenated: erk, trouble at the ranch?
<eobanb_> JonBoon, so apt-get install mplayer-586
<hyphenated> JonBoon: you want to check what uname -m says. that'll help you choose the right mplayer package
<RandolphCarter> ahh, `uname -m | sed -e 's/i//'
<RandolphCarter> +`
<hyphenated> :-)
<RandolphCarter> doh :P
<hyphenated> it'd be quite nice if that were do-able. let's tell them to rename the packages
<JonBoon> mplayer586 says this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13806
<RandolphCarter> yeah, though the sed trick won't hurt any of the other archs :)
<hyphenated> JonBoon: can you put your sources.list in a pastebin?
<eobanb_> something looks way wrong here..
<eobanb_> JonBoon, /etc/apt/sources.list
<JonBoon> pemisson denied
<hyphenated> huh?
<ramvi> eobanb_: thanks
<JonBoon> in the terminal /etc/apt/sources.list says access denied
<hyphenated> don't try to run it :-)
<RandolphCarter> JonBoon: ahh, you need to open it, do 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<hyphenated> just 'cat' the file and copy+paste that into the pastebin
<JonBoon> youre assuming i know this much about linux :D
<RandolphCarter> hehe, gedit'll open up the text editor window, you can copy+paste it from there
<runa_> hi i have burnt a linux cd with "growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/hdc=data/ubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso"
<runa_> but it does not work
<JonBoon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13807
<runa_> as boot i mean
<runa_> can somebody help me
<ClayG> what is the right way to install a printer?
<RandolphCarter> thanks JonBoon
<hyphenated> JonBoon: for some reason, you've only allowed "universe" and "multiverse" repositories
<arrick> Is anyone here familiar with SMC swithes
<arrick> SMC-EZ108 to be exact
<JonBoon> ok, hmm what do i need to change
<hyphenated> JonBoon: see the first two blocks that say "Uncomment the following two lines..." ?
<hyphenated> remove the # marks behind the lines after them.
<r0ver> Hello, i'm trying to update the packages from marillat and i get: Could not connect passive socket. Any suggestion ?
<RandolphCarter> r0ver: welcome to the fun, case and semi-colon sensitive world of apt.conf :)
<_jason> r0ver: marillat repos should not be used on ubuntu
<soundray> r0ver: don't use the marillat repo for ubuntu
<r0ver> where can i get a mplayer then ?
<soundray> !tell r0ver about easysource
<budluva> anyone aware of a good mp3 / media streaming package?
<_jason> r0ver: mplayer is in multiverse
<_jason> ubotu: tell r0ver about mplayer
<JonBoon> hyphenated,  how do i remove the #
<budluva> i want to listen to all my tunes that are stored on my ubuntu machine from anywhere on the network
<hyphenated> JonBoon: in an editor :-)
<r0ver> thank guys!
<soundray> budluva: is streaming the only option? Have you thought about sharing the files via NFS or SMB?
<JonBoon> the souce.list gedit isnt letting me change anything
<RandolphCarter> JonBoon: you'll need to 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' to change it
<HymnToLife> JonBoon> you have to run it as root - use gksudo
<JonBoon> ah ok
<HymnToLife> use gksudo instead of sudo
<HymnToLife> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<budluva> soundray, well streaming is the easiest option
<budluva> soundray, currently use gnump3d, but i want something with more options, and something that looks a bit better
<soundray> budluva, have you done an apt search? "apt-cache search music stream server" spits out a few here.
<MrGideon> I'm having some severe problems with my nvidia install. When I tried to swap over to the nvidia from nv, using the standard ubuntu files, it keps hard-locking x. When I installed the ones from the nvidia website, it now complains that it can't find the nvidia kernel module. Which is present, and even loaded, according to lsmod. No errors from the module, other than that x.org can't find it.
<budluva> just googling right now, nothing much is coming up...will check out apt, thanks
<JonBoon> hyphenated,  now i have this problem when i load synaptic http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13808
<HymnToLife> JonBoon> run sudo apt-gt update in a terminal
<HymnToLife> apt-get*
<JonBoon> ok thats done
<HymnToLife> retry Synaptic then :)
<stram> has anyone have any suggestions for a DECENT bittorrent client? azureus has turned into a worse memory hog than FIREFOX!
<JonBoon> yay! its working thanks for all the help HymnToLife and hyphenated
<muep> stram, bittorrent
<HymnToLife> JonBoon> you could as well have hit the Reload button in synaptic
<stram> muep:ui'm hoping for gtk2:)
<HymnToLife> but I'm too much of an old skool command line freak :D
<JonBoon> yeah, but im still learning and i dont wanna mess anything up
<muep> stram, I think it is gtk2
<muep> stram, at least I have it, though not on ubuntu
<soundray> The sure way to mess things up is to be too intent on avoiding it.
<muep> but I thought this version is the same as the official one
<JonBoon> haha, i mean i will wait for instruction before i do something
<HymnToLife> JonBoon> I mean I could have told you "Hit the Reload button", would have worked too :p
<MrGideon> stram: bittornado rocks
<JonBoon> hmm, video still wont play in firefox
<damotor> Hi
<xpc> hi
<damotor> Do you know how can I set jack in order to play sounds (not only midi)?
<zcat[1] > !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<xpc> do you speak hungarian?
<Emmett_Studio> give it up
<Emmett_Studio> Use mp3 if you want.
<zcat[1] > trust me I don't want..
<jack> damotor: you cant
<jack> i dont play sounds
<yarr> can somebody gimme a link of where to get ssh
<jack> ubotu, openssl
<ubotu> jack: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<yarr> !ssh
<ubotu> I guess ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<ferenc> who is a xchat config file for ubuntu-gnome on net??
<damotor> jack XD I din't realize, anyway, it must be some way to configure jack to play sounds
<jack> certainly
<jack> i'd suggest a ls /etc/*jack* for a start
<byron> hello
<xpc> welcom byron
<byron> how do you install a .rpm file
<xpc> e
<jack> !rpm
<ubotu> well, rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debian's DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<HymnToLife> !alien
<ubotu> alien is, like, totally, a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<gnomefreak> byron, you try not to is there not a deb for it anywhere?
<sybariten> how would you, if you were a linux printer newbie, interpret these sentences? : "Now create printer entries for your spooler. Create at least one queue for monochrome, and another queue for color printing."
<byron> no there isnt
<byron> its limewire
<byron> so unless you know some sites
<HymnToLife> !google
<ubotu> well, google is a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<byron> I know
<gnomefreak> hold that thought for a min
<byron> I think mostly it is .rpm and non working files
<HymnToLife> byron> google for limewire + ubuntu ;)
<gnomefreak> ~limewire
<gnomefreak> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<mag_> hello I have problems with compiz
<_jason> byron: use frostwire, it's just like limewire
<mag_> can you help me !
<ericz> i installed limewire from a .rpm
<mag_> help me !
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<odyssey> hello
<gnomefreak> its safer to install limewire the way above ^^^
<byron> thanks
<odyssey> can anyone help me with sound problemes
<byron> what is so wrong with .rpm filetypes
<hyphenated> heh, my workmate said he's got his grandma using ubuntu, and had zero grief adding a printer over the phone
<mag_> My windows are freeze who can resolv that ?
<yarr> hey can i get a wget link to get ssh
<gnomefreak> byron, debian distros dont use rpms
<hyphenated> byron: it's inappropriate on a debian-based system
<_jason> yarr: huh?
<hyphenated> byron: just like a .exe would be :-)
<gnomefreak> byron, they dont play well with debian
<yarr> just a link to get ssh
<yarr> or where i can get it
<byron> lol ok
<_jason> ubotu: tell yarr about ssh
<hyphenated> yarr: can't you get it via apt or synaptics?
<odyssey> i just installed dapper  and my sound pci card no longer works it was working great with breezy how can i fix it
<zcat[1] > yarr: sudo apt-get install ssh
<gnomefreak> think isntalling an rpm package on windows
<hyphenated> yarr: that's the "normal" way to install things on ubuntu
<hyphenated> odyssey: #ubuntu+1
<yarr> lol yeah
<byron> sorry guys but the second version of limeiwre I have no clue of how to install
<zcat[1] > forget limeire, apt-get install amule
<gnomefreak> byron, sh file.sh
<gnomefreak> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<gnomefreak> ^^^ it tells you there
<VideoToaster> Hey everybody, anybody here had trouble with Kaffeine not finding audio CDs?  I get "No AudioCD in drive or wrong path to drive."  It provides a drop-down, but there are no options in it.  Any ideas how to fix it?  I'm running Dapper.
<byron> any help?
<byron> tips
<byron> I cant even find a readme
<byron> wiat
<byron> envermind
<gnomefreak> byron, did you unpack the tar?
<hyphenated> VideoToaster: #ubuntu+1
<byron> it unpacked into a fodler
<gnomefreak> byron, now you should beable to just run sh limewire.sh
<yarr> cool got it
<gnomefreak> but before installing make sure you have latest java
<VideoToaster> Hyphenated:  Whoops, sorry!  Thanks for the new IRC channel!
<Nihil_85> hi guys, i wanted to buy a graphic card for my new pc. I would like to know if a brand or another of videocard matters... a part of the chipset, obviously. For example, i've seen at a good price a WS Geforce 6800GT 256mb... what about it?
<byron> ah shit
<needlz_> Nihil_85: im drawing all my pixels by myself :(
<byron> I got the limeiwre installer to work
<soundray> Nihil_85: people here tend to have more trouble with ATI than with NVidia.
<byron> but now it says i need to upgrade my java
<byron> anyway to do that wihtout reinstalling a non ubuntu version
<iNiku> nvidia support on linux has traditionally been pretty good.
<Floid> Just use gtk-gnutella.
<Nihil_85> iNiku, in fact the gforce is from Nvidia
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell byron about javadebs
<Nihil_85> soundray: it isn't an ATI one
<soundray> Nihil_85: it would be so nice if there was a third way... No graphics chipset manufacturer supports free driver development decently.
<gnomefreak> byron, please read the pm ubotu sent you
<byron> is htere any way to get to a java version of higher then v 1.4.2 on linux wihtout using a non ubuntu thing
<soundray> Nihil_85: I know. Take it as encouragement.
<byron> just upgrading present version
<soundray> Nihil_85: what are you planning to do with your computer?
<gnomefreak> byron, java is non-free so you have to install java
<Nihil_85> soundray, iNiku: i wanted to know if the brand, the producer of the card is important, or if i only have to see the chipset
<Floid> byron: Just use any other Gnutella / G2 client, Limewire is just a big slow one with ads.
<Nihil_85> soundray: work with linux, play with windows
<Floid> There are many much nicer ones out there. :P
<gnomefreak> byron, if you have java 1.4 than thats fine just run sudo update-alternatives --config java and pick the 1.4 java
<soundray> Nihil_85: I'd just look at the chipset, and go by price otherwise.
<iNiku> Nihil_85: yep
<Joetheodd> byron: Try out gtk-gnutella, it works great once you (finally) get the hang of it
<Nihil_85> iNiku: yep means that i only have to see the chipset?
<daryl_> Where is a howto for building a source file?
<soundray> Nihil_85, I like passively cooled cards, but that's just a personal preference.
<HymnToLife> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<iNiku> Nihil_85: okay, as far as I know you can always use nvidia's reference drivers on any geforce card
<daryl_> thanks hymtolife
<iNiku> Nihil_85: so that means the brand name shouldn't matter
<AlmtyBob> STUPID cave spiders 8(
<AlmtyBob> angband makes me sad 8(
<Nihil_85> iNiku: and the card is always good, right?
<Joetheodd> daryl_: (in console) untar it, cd into it's folder, run ./configure, run make, run sudo make install, enjoy
<iNiku> Nihil_85: you mean one brand is as good as another?
<Nihil_85> yes
<iNiku> Nihil_85: not necessarily... even if the geforce core is the same, the surrounding design may be of lesser quality so you get a softer picture or something
<Nihil_85> this card's from "SW"....
* soundray shakes his head at 256MB RAM on a graphics card. He used to have hard disk drives 1/10th that size.
<iNiku> Nihil_85: but from the linux compatibility point of view, AFAIK any geforce card will do fine, no matter what brand
<Nihil_85> iNiku: the technical specifics are the same of a Sparkle or Asustek
<iNiku> soundray: just consider the MHz (or even better, MIPS or some similar benchmark) on your computer with a 25MB HD, compared to today's CPUs
<Floid> It's less often a matter of "softer picture" than how well it benchmarks or whether it comes pre-ovarclocked or such.
<Floid> And the speed/quality of the RAM they're using, which mostly just effects overclocking.
<iNiku> Floid: true, but there are also differences in the quality of the picture different cards can push out, especially when you approach the limits
<iNiku> 1900xsomething at a high refresh rate over analog
<Floid> I'm sick, though, I'd still rather deal with ATI's halfassedness than nVidia's binary blobs.
<iNiku> probably less of an issue over DVI
<ufa> does anybody installed ubuntu in a compar r4000
<ufa> ?
<iNiku> Floid: the nice thing about nvidia's binary blobs in my experience has been that they mostly work
<Floid> Heh, true.
<HymnToLife> ufa > mine is a R3000, pretty close I guess
<jah_for> hi! is there anybody here who can help me edit my xorg.conf for tv-out? i've tried some guides but i cant get it to work..
<iNiku> and you get access to all the features
<soundray> Floid: are ATI drivers anything other than binary blobs though?
<Floid> I still hate their business practices with that, though.
<Floid> There are halfassed open source ATI drivers that work well enough if you just need a desktop.
<Floid> 2D desktop, rather.
<iNiku> Floid: agreed
<ufa> HymnToLife > what version?
<Floid> And then there are the halfassed binary ones, but at least you don't "need" them for the NIC and the rest of the chipset. :)
<Ademan> does ubuntu log its startup into a file?
<iNiku> but at least nvidia actually supports linux
<byron> now this is starting to piss me off...
<iNiku> which can't be said for a lot of other companies
<byron> I upgraded my java
<jah_for> or maybe help me find a good guide..
<byron> and it still says that my version is low
<HymnToLife> ufa> hmmm, I read, compq sorry, my mistake :D
<HymnToLife> compaq*
<Floid> For some reason fglrx has this weird sort of overlay bug when using GL on the bottom quarter of a 1280x1024 screen on an Xpress 200, speaking of.
<gnomefreak> byron, did you run the command i gave you?
<byron> I wrote java -version to check version
<anubarak> hi
<byron> it said it was in right version
<jacob_> hello!
<byron> quel command
<gnomefreak> byron, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ufa> it is compaq my mistake] 
<HymnToLife> hmm
<gnomefreak> byron, pick the newest version you have by typing the number
<HymnToLife> then it is an R3113.EA if I remember well
<Floid> So, uh, anyhow... there's no chance the sd SCSI-layer block device interface created for a USB floppy could pass for a fd-style block device, is there?
<ufa> it is hard to make it work
<ufa> i made with vesa
<jacob_> question: I have ubuntu (Breezy badger) and don't know how to get ndiswrapper up... I got some thing called "ndiswrapper-utils" from symantptic (SP?) and i can't figure out what to go no
<jacob_> now*
<HymnToLife> ufa> everything worked ootb for me
<ufa> but i would like that ATI driver working
<gnomefreak> ufa, what are you trying to make work?
<HymnToLife> except the crappy winmodem
<ufa> ati mostly
<soundray> jacob_: have you tried ndisgtk?
<HymnToLife> I just sticked with the defaults
<soundray> !info ndisgtk
<ubotu> ndisgtk: (graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers)), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.5-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 10 kB, Installed size: 104 kB
<ufa> HymnToLife>>what version of ubuntu r u using?
<gnomefreak> oh ati drivers thats HymnToLife's area lol
<HymnToLife> it works well enough for Frozen Bubble :D
<jacob_> soundray: is that on the symantic?
<byron> thanks
<Floid> Oh, yeah, one thing that sucks about the open-source ATI drivers is that they don't appear to do DDC properly on most chipsets. :P
<soundray> jacob_: synaptic, yeah
<jah_for> does anybody have a working dual-view with nvidia? maybe i can watch your xorg.conf file?
<jacob_> ty
<Chad> I need help, I've read the How to on modems, but I still dont understand.  I dont know which driver I need.  I have two modems, a Conexant(pay I think) and an Agere one...
<Chad> Neither Will work.
<james__> can someone help me with adding permission to write to a dir to a usr
<ufa> is there a new opensource ati driver?
<ufa> since the breezy launch
<Floid> ufa: Is that a Radeon?
<HymnToLife> Chad> did you read the HOTO on linmodems.org ?
<MetaMorfoziS> what program can convert wmv to 3gp?
<ufa> ya
<Chad> Yes
<ufa> radeon xpress 200
<Chad> I dont know which modem I need, which driver.
<Floid> fglrx is the closed-source driver, but you can install it, follow the instructions, and at least it will do DDC for you... which may get you a viewable display, if you're having trouble with the open-source drivers.
<HymnToLife> Chad> they have  tool to identify the chipset on there
<Floid> AFAIK the open-source ones haven't changed in that regard lately.
<Chad> oh serious...but is it for windows?
<HymnToLife> erm
<Chad> I'm on windows now Hymntolife
<HymnToLife> we're on Linux here ya know
<Chad> Yes, I know
<ufa> man, ati sux hard
<HymnToLife> well then you have to identify them with linux
<Chad> But Ubuntu wont let me get on the internet, hence why I'm here, I'm using windows right now.
<Chad> fiddle faddle.
<Floid> Not really, but they do sort of expect you to know your way around xorg.conf. :)
<HymnToLife> you can dual boot
<Chad> How?
<HymnToLife> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Floid> With nVidia you'd have had to install the blob in the first place, probably. :)
<Chad> danke
<HymnToLife> kein Problem :)
<_jason> wintel?
<HymnToLife> WINdows / inTEL I guess
<jacob_> soundray: I can't find it in syniptic
<Floid> ufa: If you specify HorizSync and VertRefresh, you should be able to use the open-source driver.  Coming up with values for a laptop is going to be annoying, of course, but you can derive them from standard VESA modes. :)
<soundray> Floid: have you heard of the Open Graphics Development Board? Kerneltrap have been reporting...
<Floid> soundray: Yes, sounds like fun.  I have no idea if there's been progress.
<___dc1337> soundray: i can't find it in the syniptic
<soundray> Floid, they are about to release this prototyping board, it seems.
<james__> can someone help me with adding permission to write to a dir to a usr
<___dc1337> soundray: do i have to install it manually
<Floid> My latest hardware adventures have involved finding cheap integrated things to use for office workstations, the Compaq "SR1611NX"es and relatives are about as low as a decent Socket 939 system gets.
<___dc1337> soundray: or am i just not showing all the serverS?
<soundray> ___dc1337: no, you have to enable the universe repository in synaptic.
<Floid> But HP won't sell you a floppy bezel for them, no matter how much you beg, because it's not in the parts catalog despite being pictured in all the product shots. x_x
<orbweaver> hi .. just booted my debian machine on the umbutu cd .. very nice!
<___dc1337> soundray: thx, just did
<Floid> (And they use delightful 5.25x1" bezels for the 3.5" bays, with the bay to the left, hrgbhlgh.)
<___dc1337> soundray: downloading files
<HymnToLife> 5.25 floppy are cool
<soundray> ___dc1337: I preferred your former nick
<___dc1337> soundray: w00t! there it is
<___dc1337> ok
<Floid> Heh, I'm talking about a 3.5" bay with a 5.25"-width bezel.
<Floid> And it's not even centered or full 5.25" height, so there's no way to improvise something that wouldn't look like a turd.
<HymnToLife> this is not cool
<HymnToLife> well
<jacob_> soundray: odd, it said that someone else owns it
<HymnToLife> who needs floppies ?
<jacob_> soundray: oh well
<soundray> jacob_: that someone is yourself.
<HymnToLife> except poor Windows users with SATA Drives :D
<Floid> People with lots and lots of legacy floppies that need to be read in on an as-needed basis.
<luisv> anyone here running latest dapper and seeing problems with gconf?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<Floid> See the aforementioned gripe re: USB floppy and "trying to make one appear as A: in VMWare Player."
<luisv> i.e., no settings whatsoever?
<HymnToLife> you can still get an USB drive lmao
<jacob_> soundray: yes, i know... i just haven't set a password so i thought that it wouldn't remember me
<jacob_> soundray: what do i do after intallation?
<Floid> There's some sort of weird contention going on between the VM and the kernel wherein the floppy has to be unplugged and replugged every time you want to use it in the VM, anyway.  Heh.
<soundray> jacob_: launch it
<jacob_> from applications?
<HymnToLife> Floid> fid a friend of yours who is still using windows and mooch it off to read your floppies :D
<Floid> So having a normal fd0 on that hardware would be nice. :P
<soundray> jacob_: Alt-F2, enter gksudo ndisgtk
<AlinuxOS> hello https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0/+sign I've added my coc.txt.asc content nto the text box, after I clicked ADD, but get errors on the page like: An error occurred. |  str: No public key
<Floid> Hymn: This is an office, there are more than 500 of them.
<AlinuxOS> can't understand where is my fault
<pakele> hola
<pakele> buenas noches
<HymnToLife> !es
<pakele> una pregunta
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<AlinuxOS> I have even imported my pubblic key.
<jacob_> soundray: ty!
<Floid> If I could find a service that owned a 3.5" autoloader, I'd take them there, but I think nobody knows what those are anymore.
<gnomefreak> AlinuxOS, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please and i had same issue with the newer version of coc
<soundray> jacob_: I hope you'll manage from here, because I've never used that program :)
<Floid> And the only autoloaders that ever show up on eBay are standalone duplicators, the last thing I need are twice as many floppies. :)
<jacob_> soundray: lol
<gnomefreak> if i remember the launchpad channel id send you there :(
<AlinuxOS> gnomefreak, ok :D
<jacob_> soundray: is there any way to place it in the start menu?
<soundray> jacob_: lots of people here have used it successfully though.
<gnomefreak> join #launchpad
<slackern> Floid, autoloader are those the floppy duplicating machines?
<jacob_>  /j works too
<soundray> jacob_: I don't think you need to run it again, once you've set it up.
<gnomefreak> that would be the channel
<jacob_> soundray: ok
<soundray> jacob_: but, in principle, you can add a custom launcher to a menu or panel that runs a command like 'gksudo ndisgtk'
<Floid> slackern: Well, technically an "autoloader" is just the hardware to, y'know, load and unload a stack of 50 floppies or whatever.  They used to make ones that would strap to the front of your 'real computer' or stick out of a 3.5" bay, too.
<jacob_> soundray: thanks
<Floid> But apparently the people who own those are hoarding them like gold.
<slackern> Floid, ahh yes i know what it is then, had one at my old job hooked up to and old 386 dos machine.
<soundray> Floid: that's fun, a Wurlitzer for floppies...
<Floid> See, you'd think there'd be a shop within, oh, 50 miles of New York City that owns one and could just image your stack-o-floppies onto CD for $50.
<RandolphCarter> before I go to a lot of effort, has anyone seen a 'less' like program designed to 'slow' output from a file or pipe?
<soundray> Floid: except that it would have to change floppies at least once in the middle of a song ;)
<Floid> But the reality is much more painful.
<jacob_> soundrayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy: i                 think it workddddddddddddddddds
<jacob_> wow
<jacob_> tahttttttttttttttttt was gay
<jacob_> why  the laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagy>?
<Floid> No, anal sex with another man is gay.
<soundray> Hey, I love to be the cause for such exuberance.
<HymnToLife> this is flooding
<jacob_> lol
<jacob_> me
<HymnToLife> flooding is gay
<soundray> !gay
<slackern> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Floid> !bears
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Floid
<jacob_> sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry? my comppppppppppppppppputer illlllllllllllllls bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrretaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarted
<jacob_> brb
<RandolphCarter> !ponies
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RandolphCarter
<five_laptop> hey is there a repository for mythtv?
<RandolphCarter> :(
<soundray> !+gay
<ubotu> [gay]  the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess  Some highly ignorant folks think it's an insult of some sort.  Who can tell why?
<Floid> !xset
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Floid
<five_laptop_> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is probably for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<RandolphCarter> five_laptop: mythtv is in multiverse
<Floid> !unicorns
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Floid
<HymnToLife> totally righ, in french we use the word "gai" for what ubotu describes
<soundray> HymnToLife: in English, we use words like 'blithe' and 'bonnie' today
<soundray> (or have I missed the latest developments there?)
<mah> Gute Nacht.
<HymnToLife> isn't there a changelog somewhere ? :p
<sokuban> I am quite new to  ubuntu and I have a question, is it normal to be unable to connect to a network in ubuntu? when I try to look at it on ubuntu it calls it 'windows network' what should I do?
<soundray> mah: schlaf gut
<mah> Oops
<jacob_> very sorry! i had a problem... it was just puting in 80 letters for every one i typed
<jacob_> very sorry
<HymnToLife> sokuban> what happens if you double click on Windows Network ?
<jacob_> had to restart
<HymnToLife> that was gay :p
<mah> soundray: Du auch. ;)
<dooglus> when I saturate my upstream, my mouse starts getting really bad - it freezes for a second every 3 seconds or so.  can I prioritise the touchpad/mouse higher than the USB network card?
<jacob_> xD
<jacob_> hey, how do i run the network thingy again?
<soundray> dooglus: are they on the same hub, and have you tried separating them?
<dooglus> jacob_: "sudo network-thingy"
<soundray> jacob_: gksudo ndisgtk
<jacob_> thanks
<dooglus> soundray: it's a laptop.  the touchpad is built in, the network is on a USB cable.
<Floid> jacob: Next time 'xset' yourself back to a normal repeat rate and delay.  If you can manage to cut and paste the letters to type the command. ;)
<sokuban> HymnToLife: I haven't tried that but I am running windows now, I can't magically go and boot up ubuntu, should I? I guess I'll need to get on irc from another comp then
<HymnToLife> network on USB ?
<HymnToLife> damn THAT's creepy
<sokuban> what do you think might happen?
<dooglus> soundray: if I just run a "cp" to copy a big file onto a remote server, my touchpad starts responding very slowly.
<dooglus> HymnToLife: it is?
<HymnToLife> sokuban> I guess you will have al the Windows computers of your network listed
<HymnToLife> exactly the same ay as in Windows
<soundray> dooglus: that's annoying.
<Floid> The answer is "Cardbus." ;)
<sokuban> ok but what would I have to do to the network to connect to it while on ubuntu?
<dooglus> soundray: I was wondering if I could set the priority of the touchpad driver to be higher than the USB port somehow.
<dooglus> soundray: maybe with 'nice'?
<HymnToLife> sokuban> you mean to share files with Win users ?
<sokuban> no to use internet
<sokuban> oops your prolly thinking this is a network
<HymnToLife> hmm
<soundray> dooglus: the nice equivalent for network traffic is QoS
<iNiku> dooglus: the problem is probably that the touchpad is internally an USB device as well
<jacob_> doooooooooooooooooinggggggggggggggggg it again
<jacob_> i thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiink it is active now
<dooglus> iNiku: is there some way I can test that theory?
<sokuban> according to my dad "there is a firewall, you can't stop it just give up whatever you are trying to do"
<iNiku> dooglus: and it's on the same internal USB hub
<sokuban> is this normal with some sort of firewall or something?
<soundray> dooglus: you could switch to legacy mode in the BIOS and see if it improves.
<HymnToLife> sokuban> if a Windows box can connect, an Ubuntu should connect too
<RandolphCarter> dooglus: iirc there's a fairly experimental USB QoS option in the kernel configuration
<HymnToLife> maybe some proxy settings
<dooglus> iNiku: I just guessed at a command: 'lsusb' - that shows only one USB device is connected, the network card
<sokuban> hmm how would I work with those?
<Mastastealth> can anyone give me the name of the dapper channel?
<RandolphCarter> dooglus: not sure where you can get the user-space tools from (if it's even turned on in the ubuntu kernels)
<HymnToLife> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<iNiku> dooglus: hmm, okay, probably a wrong guess then
<Mastastealth> thx
<HymnToLife> sokuban> ask your dad :p
<sokuban> he doesn't know anything about computers, and he will tell me to give up >_<
<Floid> dooglus: It's probably just interrupt load from the USB NIC.
<HymnToLife> sokuban> well, you certainly did something so your Windows boxes could connect, right ?
<HymnToLife> do the same on Ubuntu :)
<Floid> Watch your sys time in 'top,' and if it's spiking when you freeze up, get a Cardbus NIC or something. :P
<dooglus> Floid: what's weird is that when I use a USB2 port instead of USB1.1, the problem doesn't happen, even though then the transfer speed is much faster
<sokuban> alright, I'll try messing with the settings and come back if I need more help, at least I know now that if windows can connect I can do it with ubuntu
<RandolphCarter> dooglus: it wouldn't be unusual for it to be using a USB bus (look in BIOS)
<Floid> Probably because the device can use EHCI then, however that works.
<dooglus> Floid: it could be that the USB2 port is on a pcmcia card, not part of the laptop, I don't know
<Floid> (Meaning USB2.0, meaning less load on the system per-byte-transferred.)
<dooglus> Floid: I see.  OK.
<Floid> Like I say, USB2 is probably just more less-stupid in that regard. ;)
<soundray> dooglus: just curious, do you know if your USB NIC supports wake-on-lan?
<dooglus> the pcmcia USB2 card stopped working a while ago unfortunately
<Floid> The laptop doesn't have built-in ethernet?
<dooglus> soundray: I've no idea.
<dooglus> Floid: it used to.  but it fell out.
<Floid> Heh.
<Floid> A MiniPCI card/
<Floid> ?
<soundray> dooglus: have you got the make & model name there?
<Nihil_85> hi! no one here experienced with graphic cards?
<dooglus> Floid: I tried sticking it back in, but it's not been the same since.  It works now, but only if you push the ethernet cable in *really* hard
<Mastastealth> Nihil: which one? ;)
<dooglus> soundray: I can't remember even that.  I think it's an ASIX, ethernet-to-USB thingy.
<Nihil_85> Mastastealth: i wante to buy a graphic card, it's not a software problem but an hardware one :) can you help me, however?
<Mastastealth> yes, one word, NVIDIA :D
<Nihil_85> Mastastealth: obviously!
<Mastastealth> after that, it depends on ur budget
<username_> Hi, question about midi, I have it working some in wine
<soundray> dooglus: I've got a similar device, but can't make it work. The manufacturers have sent me driver source, but I haven't succeeded in compiling it yet.
<Mastastealth> what range are you looking for? :)
<Nihil_85> Mastastealth: i only wanted to know if (always with the same chipset) the brand, the manifacturer, matters
<username_> followed advice from Franks Corner
<dooglus> soundray: I couldn't get this one to work in windows xp, or in debian sid.  but it worked in dapper as soon as I plugged it in.
<dooglus> soundray: no driver installation was needed.
<soundray> dooglus: I'm impressed.
<soundray> dooglus: maybe I'll just go looking for another one.
<odyssey> hello
<username_> does anybody know why windows media player cannot play midi?
<Nihil_85> Mastastealth: i'm looking for a Geforce 6800 256mb SLI PCI-E. I've seen a SW (unknown brand) in a bulk edition a lot of money less
<dooglus> soundray: I'll take a look at the box when I can and let you know which it is.
<_jason> username_: this is an ubuntu linux support channel
<username_> not wine?
<Nihil_85> Mastastealth: are you euro zone or dollar zone?
<soundray> Thanks dooglus
<Mastastealth> dollars
<_jason> username_: not windows media player :/
<username_> wine
<odyssey> does anybody know what to use as a dvd shrink on ubuntu
<Nihil_85> Mastastealth: so we cannot compare the prices, couse you buy hw much less than me
<_jason> ubotu: tell username_ about midi
<username_> I have it working
<Mastastealth> aw...sry Nihil ^_^
<username_> but some things do not work in wine, midi, and some do
<_jason> username_: you can ask questions about wine if you want, but #winehq may have people mofr familiar with it
<Nihil_85> Mastastealth: the price isnt' a problem right now
<Mastastealth> Nihil, so u just want the most bang for ur bucK?
<odyssey> does dvd shrink work in ubuntu
<soundray> username_: why don't you use a native midi player for Linux?
<username_> ok, got the chat from their site
<_jason> username_: you know you can play midi's without wine right?
<Nihil_85> Mastastealth: i wanted to know if the manifacturer matters, cause 2 cards with the same chipset and configurations, can cost much more or less
<username_> yes, I have timidity and a soundfont installed
<Nihil_85> Mastastealth: the price's not a problem cause my matter is another :) i cannot buy the top, right at this moment. :(
<dapatrick> Quick question: after upgrading to Dapper, I can no longer run "gksudo firestarter"
<Mastastealth> Nihil, sometimes yes, XFX, BFG, PNY are good manufacturers
<username_> closely followed the instructions at Franks corner
<dapatrick> I get an error complaining of "Cannot open display"
<dapatrick> But my DISPLAY environment variable is set correctly.
<Mastastealth> if you go to cheap, u can get lesser quality, maybe a hotter card or something
<soundray> dapatrick, hit Alt-F2 and enter the command there
<username_> I am running Mepis 6 beta 2, based on ubuntu
<Nihil_85> Mastastealth: so this SW can be a crappy card? but it costs 50-60% less...
<dapatrick> soundray: no dice
<dapatrick> It's very strange.
<Nihil_85> Mastastealth: uhmmm, i've thought about a crappy cooler or something like this
<JayAll> Hey
<soundray> dapatrick: try #ubuntu+1 -- it may be a dapper problem.
<Mastastealth> Nihil, is SW and abbreviation? or the actual name
<dapatrick> Okay, thanks soundray.
<Nihil_85> Mastastealth: I don't know!!!!
<odyssey> do you use dvd shrink on ubuntu
<Mastastealth> lol, do u have a link?
<Nihil_85> Mastastealth: pvt
<JayAll> Ok, so my laptop has been freezing up lately - I mean, the whole thing just stops, no response, even the animation on the cursor stops (if there happens to be one at the time). This seems to happen at totally random, arbitrary moments when nothing is going on (I'm usually not even touching it). Is this in any way possibly related to Ubuntu? (p.s. the system goes bgack to normal after I knock...
<JayAll> ...it out and reboot)
<odyssey> do you use any software on ubuntu that does the same as dvd shrink
<tahorg> odyssey: what does dvd shrink do ?
<JayAll> Ok, so my laptop has been freezing up lately - I mean, the whole thing just stops, no response, even the animation on the cursor stops (if there happens to be one at the time). This seems to happen at totally random, arbitrary moments when nothing is going on (I'm usually not even touching it). Is this in any way possibly related to Ubuntu? (p.s. the system goes bgack to normal after I knock...
<JayAll> ...it out and reboot)
<tahorg> JayAll: paste again ?
<JayAll> Paste what, tahorg
<odyssey> shrinks dvd's from 8gig to 3.7 + decodes
<zcat[1] > try acidrip ?
<odyssey> something like dvd santa on xp
<HIGH-FREQ> ya there's a proggie...called um...
<JayAll> odyssey: tar -cjf file.tar.bz2 <dvd directory>
<JayAll> ;)
* spikeb looks around for a blue version of the tangerine icon set
<tahorg> spikeb: tango
<spikeb> almost
<zcat[1] > not sure if acidrip will rip to a smaller VOB but it does a nice job ripping to divx..
<HIGH-FREQ> its called k9copy
<mugzie> !realplayer
<ubotu> from memory, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<odyssey> jayall what does that command do tar  -cjf tar bz2
<JayAll> odyssey: tar is .. kinda like WinZip
<JayAll> but totally different ..
<JayAll> Same general idea.
<tahorg> odyssey: it creates a tarball archive compressed with bzip2
<odyssey> ok you input in the terminal
<jacob_> well, it didn't work
<odyssey> newbie sorry
<jacob_> it just froze up ubuntu
<JayAll> odyssey: We were all there.
<jacob_> and made it crash a few times on start up
<jacob_> can you tell me how to install ndiswrapper?
<tahorg> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<jacob_> thanks
<jacob_> how do i config?
<zcat[1] > didn't know about k9copy.. worth a look :)
<tahorg> jacob_: sorry it's ndiswrapper-utils
<duelboot> Yeah!  Dapper Drake Beta...Boo! I don't know how to Samba...I went to System > Admin > Shared Folders and added a directory I want to share...am on my other computer now (both ubuntu) and it doesn't show up in my network area...any help on what I need to do?
<jacob_> tahorg: i have that
<tahorg> duelboot: mmh, wait ?
<spikeb> hmm
<jacob_> tahorg: i got it before, hoping that that was the whole thing
<spikeb> duelboot: how long has it been since you turned on sharing?
<duelboot> just did it
<spikeb> duelboot: i've noticed that both my linux and mac boxes sometimes take a while to show up, or dont bother to show up at all
<zcat[1] > wait up to ten minutes..
<jacob_> tahorg: is it? at any rate how do i configure?
<tahorg> jacob_: well IIRC you need the windows driver
<duelboot> does a reboot speed up the process?
<jacob_> tahorg: have it
<jacob_> tahorg: on my desktop
<tahorg> jacob_: sorry I've used it long time ago
<jacob_> tahorg: its ok
<zcat[1] > reboot won't help.. other windows machines will take ages to 'find' new shares..
<l_> can someone tell me if there is a way to convert .zip files into tarball?
<tahorg> jacob_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<jacob_> tahorg: ty
<_jason> l_: unzip them and then tar them would be one way
<spikeb> zcat[1] : yeah it's a real PITA
<duelboot> Also, prior to trying to share I have a windows Network that shows up there, but nothing is ever in it...I have one windows box, would it show up by default?
<zcat[1] > it's a feature of the design of SMB.. it can take up to ten minutes for a new share (or machine, or network) to show up on other machines..
<duelboot> is there a way to mount a samba share without a gui so I can have it automatically do it each time I boot?
<zcat[1] > If you want to move files to/from windows machines I'd recommend WinSCP, it's much more predictable.
<jacob_> tahorg: how do i set the cd to desktop?
<tahorg> jacob_: sorry I didn't understand the question
<jacob_> tahorg: used to c:/documents and settings\jacob\desktop xD\
<jacob_> the desktop
<zcat[1] > you can add smb shares in /etc/fstab ..
<jacob_> as in where you see the icons without opening windows
<tahorg> jacob_: is your win partition mounted ?
<zcat[1] > I can't remember the exact format offhand though
<jacob_> tahorg: ? you mean windows
<tahorg> jacob_: hoo, cd ~/Desktop
<jacob_> tahorg: no, i had some trouble with it telling me that i had software that was not "genuinE"
<jacob_> tahorg: ty
<l_> can someone tell me what file format is needed to install an icon theme?
<duelboot> zcat[1] , how do I get the name?  //computer_name/path ?
<tahorg> jacob_: ~ means $HOME means /home/username
<jacob_> tahorg bash: cd: /home/jacob/desktop: no such file or directory
<zcat[1] > I can't remember the exact format.. something like that
<tahorg> jacob_: unix are case sensitive
<zcat[1] > Desktop not desktop..
<tahorg> unixes
<jacob_> oh
<jacob_> thanks
<tahorg> jacob_: tecnically
<untung> hi
<tahorg> +h
<untung>  how to instal xine in ubuntu?
<tahorg> jacob_: when you have ubuntu kernel and ndiswrapper set up
<tahorg> jacob_: ndiswrapper -i thingy.inf
<zcat[1] > dapper is so sweet..
<tahorg> thingy.inf as the win driver
<l_> can someone tell me what the proper file format is for installing icon themes/
<Mastastealth> l_ a tar? ;)
<zcat[1] > usuallt tgz or tbz I think..
<jacob_> tahorg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13810
<fanskap> hmm isn't it possible to mount ntfs partitions with read/write support within the ubuntu breezy liveCD ?
<zcat[1] > most themes are a tarball..
<zcat[1] > fanskap: possible yes, but not easy..
<jacob_> tahorg: says that "driver present, hardware present"
<fanskap> isn't easy?
<fanskap> why's that?
<Mastastealth> fanskap: not write, unless you want to take that risk
<tahorg> jacob_: that is bad.
<zcat[1] > ahhh.. for live CD I think it's not possible.. try knoppix
<l_> Mastastealth: i downloaded an icon theme in zip format, unzipped it and then tarred it, but i still get an error message when i drag n drop into theme details
<fanskap> Mastastealth: i want to take that risk since the only thing i need is to copy one network driver.
<l_> Mastastealth: do you have a nideA?
<zcat[1] > To write NTFS you need captive. I'm not sure if the live CD has it. knoppix definately did last time I used it.
<Mastastealth> l_: where'd u get it? is it a windows theme?
<Mastastealth> fanskap: then all you need is read no?
<fanskap> no
<fanskap> write support
<fanskap> since i need to get it to the laptop
<tahorg> jacob_: are you registered to be able to talk in private ?
<Mastastealth> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<slackern> l_: You could try extracting the file so it's just a folder and put it in the .themes folder also.
<Mastastealth> !captive
<ubotu> well, captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<zcat[1] > If you try to write to ntfs with the linux drivers, you will likely zero any file you try to write to, and destroy any directory you try to create or delete a file in..
<jacob_> tahorg: me thinks
<Mastastealth> aw, well there u go fanskap, u cant
<jacob_> tahorg: you pmed me
<Mastastealth> captive is wut u would need
<_jason> l_: they need to have the right directory structure
<tahorg> jacob_: yes
<Mastastealth> however, knoppix or something might be able to
<jacob_> tahorg: i didn't realize that you had
<tahorg> jacob_: but I've had no answer
<l_> Mastastealth: no, the icons are all in .png format
<jacob_> tahorg: i don't know what you are asking me to do
<jacob_> tahorg: waht is an rmod?
<tahorg> jacob_: rmmod ndiswrapper
<tahorg> jacob_: it unloads the driver
<jacob_> tahorg: what do i type?
<vladuz976> what does framerate mean?
<jacob_> tahorg: just that?
<tahorg> jacob_: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<slackern> l_, is it an icon theme?
<jacob_> tahnks
<zcat[1] > if you want to move a file from ubuntu into windows, put it on a USB drive or email itself and pick up the mail in windows..
<Mastastealth> vlad: in a game? in general the amount of frames displayed in a certain amount of time
<l_> slackern: im not sure, how do i tell?
<jacob_> tahorg: thanks... now what do i do
<jacob_> tahorg: check again?
<slackern> l_, maybe there is some information about the theme you downloaded?
<tahorg> jacob_: try a 'ndiswrapper -l'
<tahorg> jacob_: what does it say ?
<tahorg> (with a sudo of course)
<spikeb> l_: it sounds like it doesn't have the file that makes drag n drop installation easy, might have to manually put it where it belongs
<tahorg> sudo ndiswrapper -l
<spikeb> wherever that is
<jacob_> tahorg: one sec
<slackern> l_, the themes and such i used usually end up in ~/.themes or ~./icons
<jacob_> wg311v3 driver present, hardware present
<slackern> l_, but some themes are a mess :)
<jacob_> tahorg: wg311v3 driver present, hardware present
<spikeb> ~./icons/directoryfortheme
<tahorg> jacob_: every thing is ok till now
<jacob_> tahorg: it works?
<tahorg> jacob_: now, load the driver "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<tahorg> jacob_: not yet
<jacob_> tahorg: ok
<tahorg> jacob_: dmesg | tail
<tahorg> jacob_: anything about ndiswrapper ?
<jacob_> tahorg: just that
<jacob_> tahorg: just type dmsg | tail in?
<tahorg> jacob_: yes
<jacob_> dmesg | tail
<jacob_> oops
<slackern> ^^
<tahorg> jacob_: well, not here :)
<jacob_> [4296042.513000]  ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed
<jacob_> [4296042.625000]  ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0a.0 disabled
<jacob_> [4296082.894000]  ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
<jacob_> [4296082.900000]  ndiswrapper: driver wg311v3 (NETGEAR,02/22/2005,3.1.1.7) loaded[4296082.912000]  PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0a.0 (0104 -> 0106)
<jacob_> [4296082.912000]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A]  -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
<jacob_> [4296082.912000]  PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64
<l_> spikeb: is there any way to change teh icons one by one?
<jacob_> [4296082.914000]  ndiswrapper: using irq 18
<jacob_> [4296083.459000]  wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0f:b5:8c:be:c6 using driver wg311v3, configuration file 11AB:1FAA:1385:6B00.5.conf
<slackern> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<jacob_> [4296083.459000]  wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA with TKIP, WPA with AES/CCMP
<jacob_> sorry!
<tahorg> jacob_: stop
<jacob_> didn't realize it was that long
<tahorg> jacob_: so till here, everything alright
<jacob_> tahorg: cool
<tahorg> jacob_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jacob_> tahorg: k
<tahorg> jacob_: do yo see your access point ?
<tahorg> you
<jacob_> tahorg: hold on... pastebinning
<jacob_> tahorg: wait, yes, i see it
<l_> is there any way to change teh icons on your system one by one?
<tahorg> jacob_: so you're card is _almost_ working
<jacob_> tahorg: 1337!
<_jason> l_: not really, you can edit the themes in your ~/.themes pretty easily though
<tahorg> jacob_: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "youressid"
<jacob_> tahorg: kk
<jacob_> tahorg: what about wep key?
<tahorg> jacob_: then if it barks the same error as you've already pasted
<tahorg> jacob_: something's wrong
<jacob_> tahorg: i think it worked
<jacob_> tahorg: no errors
<tahorg> jacob_: for the key, it's sudo iwconfig wlan0 key MYKEYINHEXAFORM
<jacob_> tahorg: but, it didn't say anthing
<tahorg> jacob_: then everything's fine
<tahorg> jacob_: could you paste me the output of iwconfig wlan0
<l_> what is teh sfaest file sharing client for linux?
<tahorg> if you put sudo in front of it, you key will be visible
<jacob_> sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry,,, my                 computerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr doesssssssssssssssss thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis gay thinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng when                 i try to ppppppppppppppppput in weppppppppppppppppp,,, it mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmakesssssssssssssssss me gooooooooooooooooo like                 this
<tahorg> wow.
<tahorg> that's weird
<tahorg> g2g, sorry jacob_
<biovore> sounds like your wep stuff messes with your RTC
<biovore> then again..  NDIS dose strang stuff..
<newpers> i'm a slackware user and a friend of my is urging me to get ubuntu with server profile (what is server profile?  is it something i enable when installing?)
* slackern cuddles up with his ethernetcable
<newpers> also would anyone advise against d/ling dapperdrake for use in a produciton server?
<slackern> newpers: You can just choose server when you install at the bootprompt
<biovore> newpers: when you go to install type server at the boot prompt..  it just installs ubuntu without X
<_jason> newpers: yes, wait until it is officially released in less than 3 weeks
<zcat[1] > newpers: absolutely..
<slackern> newpers well it is still beta and not recommended
<newpers> ohh.. i'll do that on the production server then.  on my workstation.. i'll just install as normal
<zcat[1] > wait a couple of weeks after release and make sure nobody else has any major problems too..
<slackern> newpers, i've been running it for some time now, and there are a few issues but most are because of the ati drivers for me.
<zcat[1] > I'm running it desktop now but I wouldn't run a server on it quite yet
<slackern> newpers, but beware that stuff can still break since it's under development.
<newpers> so, you all would recommend that i d/l dapperdrake for personal use, right?
<newpers> or should i wait on that as well
<_jason> newpers: personal use is fine imo
<newpers> _jason: thanks
<slackern> newpers, and another tip is to use the textmode install if you want better control over the install
<newpers> is there a netinstall?
<zcat[1] > nautilus keeps crashing on me.. bit of a pain. and audacity's been playing up too..
<slackern> newpers, there are some hacks for it i belive but no cd's that behave like debians netinstall as far as i know.
<newpers> or what's the easiest way to install it.  distro's always come with 5 more cds than needed
<zcat[1] > but generally it's pretty good.
<slackern> it's just one cd.
<_jason> newpers: ubuntu is a one cd install
<newpers> yayzor!
<zcat[1] > one CD and 200M of downloads to make it useful :)
<newpers> not bad at all.  vim, lighttpd, postgresl, python, ipython, xorg, and gnome is all i need
<slackern> atleast the reposotories are fast :)
<byron_> I am trying ot add song to a playlist with songs that originate on another computer on the network, what would the netowrk dir be?
<zcat[1] > yay for broadband!!
<newpers> i'm assuming all of those packages are available for dapper, correct
<slackern> newpers, you can check out packages.ubuntu.com for packages too
<newpers> if it's 3 weeks away
<newpers> slackern: thanks
<slackern> newpers, if you need to see if something is missing.
<byron_> where would my netowrk directory be
<byron_> ?
<five_laptop> hrmrmr
<slackern> you can join #ubuntu+1 channel for dapper talk also.
<five_laptop> i've got the multiverse repository in my sources list but i still can't get mythtv
<zcat[1] > apt-get update ?
<_jason> five_laptop: pastebin your sources.list please
<slackern> five_laptop, i had some problems with multiverse now working properly also, i had to add it to another line.
<slackern> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13813 there are the repos im using now
<slackern> but those are for dapper though.
<newpers> omg, dapper has everything i need.  amazing
<five_laptop> well ... i have the binary universe in there... should i add the src deb too?
<_jason> five_laptop: you don't need the source deb unless you want the source :P
<five_laptop> aight
<_jason> five_laptop: make sure you have multiverse enabled for breezy, not just breezy-backports
<zcat[1] > dapper doesn't have lives.. I needed a 3rd party repo..
<newpers> last question (until i run into some installation problem by chance)...where do i d/l the dapper iso?
<_jason> zcat[1] : lives?
<five_laptop> _jason, ahem...  i'm in dapper... :-)
<_jason> five_laptop: then you should be in the dapper channel: #ubuntu+1 :)
<ice> anyone have nvidia 6600 gt card using Dapper ?
<five_laptop> ah
<five_laptop> gracias
<zcat[1] > video editor
<zcat[1] > like kino except kino won't import my files :(
<slackern> newpers,  i got mine from http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/
<slackern> newpers, but that's a swedish server though
<slackern> newpers, http://www.ubuntu.com/download might be better for you though.
<l_> hi, i have this suspision that my xserver is not using all available video memory, is there a way i can check?
<JayAll> Ok, so my laptop has been freezing up lately - I mean, the whole thing just stops, no response, even the animation on the cursor stops (if there happens to be one at the time). This seems to happen at totally random, arbitrary moments when nothing is going on (I'm usually not even touching it). Is this in any way possibly related to Ubuntu? (p.s. the system goes bgack to normal after I knock...
<JayAll> ...it out and reboot)
<anzio_> anyone know anything about linpal?
<zcat[1] > JayAll: try running knoppix on it.. if that locks up, get a new laptop.
<slackern> l_, you could read /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find the information
<JayAll> !linpal
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, JayAll
<slackern> l_, mine says:  (II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)
<JayAll> zcat[1] : I was looking for an answer, not a suggestion. I'd have no problem trying to diagnose it myself; I just don't want to. ;)
<JayAll> Thanks for your help though
<anzio_> well specifically I'm being told there is no package "gtk+-2.0"
<anzio_> is that a typo in the makefile?
<zcat[1] > JayAll: well. Stop pasting into the channel, get off your lazy ass and stop expecting us to diagnose your problems for you.
<anzio_> whoa?
<JayAll> anzio_: no, it's valid
<zcat[1] > JayAll: seriously it sounds like a hardware problem anyhow..
<anzio_> !gtk+-2.0
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, anzio_
<JayAll> zcat[1] : That's what I'm thinking
<JayAll> anzio_: no that is the right spelling
<JayAll> try installing it with apt-get
<amac> how do I make my windows mount readable by regular users?
<slackern> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<anzio_> sudo apt-get gtk+-2.0 correct?
<na7e> anyone know what channel would be appropriate for evolution issues?
<amac> how do you know what triggers the bot knows about?
<amac> !fat
<ubotu> amac: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<JayAll> amac: it's in /etc/fstab, read the man page on mount.ntfs; I don't know how to do it exactly
<juanky700> hola
<JayAll> s/know/remember
<Madpilot> amac, /msg ubotu list
<JayAll> anzio_: sudo apt-get install gtk+-2.0
<anzio_> ahh thank you
<amac> you know what someone needs to invent? They need to invent a karma help system. The more people you help, the more karma you get =)
<enyaw> yes thank you
<na7e> anyone please?
<amac> so you know people that contribute to help discussion and those that dont
<anzio_> dang its telling me it can't find the package
<JayAll>  /applaud amac
<JayAll> anzio_: apt-cache search gtk+-2.0
<Madpilot> amac, launchpad has karma (Ubuntu's bug reporter and other stuff website) but there's no links to lp from IRC or the forums
<amac> its a great idea
<JayAll> Madpilot: I think he meant for IRC :P
<amac> for forums mostly
<amac> help forums *
<jacob_> you still there?!
<jacob_> sorry about that
<JayAll> amac, slashdot
<jacob_> i had some major trouble on my computer
<Wyred> hi, anyone know the url for MAcromedia flash player plugin?
<jacob_> i had to use another computer with chatzilla
<_jason> ubotu: tell Wyred about flash
<zcat[1] > nah, then irc would get like slashdot.. karma whores pasting old and inappropriate help at irrelevent questions just to score karma
<jacob_> it won't startup
<Wyred> tried the one on the macromedia/go/get site and it's not pointing to anything
<amac> zcat[1] , i am sure you could do something to discourage that
<spikeb> it's either karma whores or assholes, take your pick
<zcat[1] > yeah.. not have a karma system )
<jacob_> you there?!
<Wyred> ty
<jacob_> ... must have left :( (very helpful)
<bradley> hi i've just installed ubuntu on my toshiba notebook and (for right now) i am trying to get the blue tooth to work-- does anyone have any advice
<hyphenated> Wyred: flashplugin-nonfree is in the multiverse repository
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell bradley about bluetooth
<na7e> anyone had experience getting groupwise 6.5 client or evolution and a 6.5 groupwise server working?
<bradley> okay thanks i'm checkin' that out
<jacob_> well, sience he is gone... can someone tell me what to do, if on NDISwrapper, i try to put up a WEP key and the computer just freaks out and starts making me type extra letters and such, and then when i restart it won't let me boot all the way
<jacob_> w3ber: it won't let me PM :(
<jacob_> ubotu, tell jacob_ about ndiswrapper
<zcat[1] > jacob_: using the modified drivers from ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net? the original drivers usually don't work till they're patched
<anzio_> whats tyhat command to search for stuff? sudo apt-cache search or something?
<wildson> quem e
<jacob_> zcat[1] : what?!
<zcat[1] > apt-cache search.. you can search as an ordinary user
<_jason> anzio_: apt-cache search, no sudo required
<watnu> ndiswrapper & wireless_tool.28.tar.gz
<wildson> vc fala portugues
<anzio_> thx
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<jacob_> zcat[1] : but, i don't know how to install, plus i can't get it to boot
<dabaR> slow
<Sky0231> Is there anyone here who might be able to assists me in determining why my dual monitor setup is not working?
<jacob_> hold on... lemme see if it is booting yet.. may have to reinstall ubuntu :(
<slackern> learning is a slow and painful process :)
<jacob_> is there any way to repair ubuntu just from the terminal?
<Madpilot> jacob_, that depends what you broke ;)
<jacob_> madpilot: :(
<Sky0231> Does anyone know if an integrated video card that is not being used as the main adapter needs to be "initialized," or something along those lines, so that it will work?
<w3ber> jacob_, Boot into recovery mode.
<jacob_> w3ber: how?
<nadine__> hello all
<l_> can someone tell me what the proper usage of the rename command is? i am having som etrouble with it
<w3ber> If you haven't modified your grub menu.lst file, you should have it in your boot loader menu.
<jacob_> w3ber: can you tell me how to do that just using the terminal
<nadine__> i'm having problems getting samba two work
<anseljh> hi!  anyone here know about ubuntu-server?  if so, which is the latest dapper release of it and how is it?
<l_> or can someoen tell me the best way to rename a file?
<nadine__> using two ubuntu boxes (one breezy, one dapper)
<nadine__> but i've had this ish since hoary
<jacob_> w3ber: grub just tells me "Starting ubuntu in 3... 2... 1... *start*"
<w3ber> jacob_, Press a key during 3,2,1.
<jacob_> w3ber: one sec
<watnu> jacob_: after repairing or reinstalling ubu, install: ndiswrapper & wireless_tool.28.tar.gz
<Wyred> ta hyphenated
<nadine__> basically: it just won't work
<nadine__> i just want to share home directories
<nadine__> nothing fancy
<nadine__> but it won't work
<roostishaw> anyone, is there an emulator like wine, but it emulates mac?
<watnu> that would be nice, an osx 10.* emulator
<MSchoen> Hello, anyone available for a quick question?
<Sky0231> Mschoen, depends, whats the question?
<jacob_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13810
<watnu> Mschoen: you already asked
<Zane42> I'm trying to get an app for ubuntu that supports nzb.
<MSchoen> Sky0231: I was hoping someone could send me there sources.list, to update mine, mozilla-firefox doesnt seem to be working, I wanted to get some stable repositories.
<Zane42> It looks like dapper has a package called nzb.
<nadine__> can anyone help me with my samba problem?
<Zane42> But it's not available for breezy?
<ddonky> nadine_ - just ask!
<watnu> nzbget
<Zane42> Tried it watnu can't get it to work either.
<Zane42> I've got the default perl install.
<watnu> argh
<Zane42> That may be the reason.
<MSchoen> Perhaps someone would be kind enough to whisper me their sources.list content.
<Zane42> I don't know.
<jacob_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13810
<lali_> hey guys
<ddonky> nadine_ - oh, sorry. I just back scrolled
<lali_> how do i change the windows theme "colors"
<lali_> the theme is way 2 bright
<lali_> i wana modify the colors
<roostishaw> so there is no emulator like wine, but it emulates mac?
<lali_> so its like black and white text
<nadine__> ddonky: actually
<nadine__> just realized that my problem is with gnome/nautilus
<nadine__> i can browse samba with kde just fine
<Sky0231> mschoen: What distro do you have?
<watnu> Zane42: SABnzb-0.1.8 ?
<nadine__> i mean konqueror
<Zane42> watnu ok I'll give it a try.
<Zane42> it's the ./configure gives an error.
<MSchoen> Ubuntu 5.10
<nadine__> but if i try to browse the windows network through the Places --> Network servers menu I get 0 items
<MSchoen> Aha, Sky0231: I didnt notice that 4 addresses were commented by default in sources.list
<lali_> yo
<lali_> how do i change my theme colors ?
<Sky0231> mschoen: yep, you'll want to uncomment those
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell lali_ about themes
<MSchoen> Sky0231: Ah my bad, this is my first Ubuntu experience, from debian :P
<slackern> !themes
<Sky0231> mschoen: I see, well, good luck
<watnu> !beer
<ubotu> watnu: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<BlueLaguna> is there any way for me to automatically install -dev packages along with normal packages?
<lali_> thx madpilot
<watnu> :)
<MSchoen> Dky0231: While you're here, this may be bonehead, but what is the proper way to update a certain package that you already have installed, lets say GAIM for example
<MSchoen> Sky0231*
<MSchoen> apt-get upgrade <package>
<MSchoen> ?
<Zane42> watnu when I try ./configure in nzbget I get the following: configure: error: "libxml2 header files were not found in /usr/include/libxml2."
<BlueLaguna> MSchoen: the gaim beta is not in the repositories by the way
<BlueLaguna> if that's what you were going to upgrade to
<MSchoen> Ah ok.
<ddonky> nadine_ - how about Places --> Connect to server...?
<BlueLaguna> you'll have to compile it manually
<MSchoen> Alright, thank you kindly.
<BlueLaguna> I'm using it right now
<BlueLaguna> MSchoen: alternatively, you can search for a .deb package
<Sky0231> Mschoen: If I am not mistaken, i think apt-get upgrade upgrades everything
<Sky0231> Mschoen: HOnestly, Im very new to linux as a whole
* BlueLaguna is new to ubuntu 
<nadine__> ddonky: yup, that works.
<BlueLaguna> I'm a long time linux desktop user tho
<BlueLaguna> and server
<nadine__> why won't it work while straight up browsing the network, though?
<Sky0231> I see. Ive been wanting to get into Linux for a long time, but I found it was a lot of work to get hardware configured. Like now, Im trying to get my dual monitors working.
<Zane42> watnu I have libxml2 it's jsut  apparently not where it expects it to be any idea?
<ddonky> I just tried to browse my roomies share, and it didn't show at first, so I used 'Connect to server' once, and now it shows up in Naut. I'm not sure why though
<BlueLaguna> Zane42: are you trying to compile something?
<Zane42> I'm trying to install nzbget
<Zane42> so yeah...
<jacob_> shut up
<jacob_> i hat u
<Zane42> unless I can find the package somewhere.
<jacob_> shut up
<jacob_> leave me alone
<BlueLaguna> Zane42: whenever you compile something, make sure you have the -dev package installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<watnu> Zane42: man symlink, to tell the application where to find
<BlueLaguna> Zane42: in this case, libxml2-dev
* watnu &
<BlueLaguna> watnu: I think he's trying to compile and he's getting ./configure errors
<BlueLaguna> at least that what I'm assuming
* Zane42 scratches his head... Like this ... apt-get install libxml2-dev
<Zane42>   ?
<Zane42> Nope that' doesn't work.
<Zane42> mutter.
<BlueLaguna> Zane42: well, first of all, are you running ./configure ?
<Zane42> Yes
<Zane42> That's what's giving me an error.
<BlueLaguna> did you run ./configure again after installing libxml2-dev?
<Zane42> I'm having trouble figuring out how to install that.
<Zane42> apt-get install libxml2-dev doesn't work.
<BlueLaguna> Zane42: what does it say?
<Zane42> Sorry I was typing it wrong.
<Zane42> ;-)
<BlueLaguna> ...
<BlueLaguna> ok
<Zane42> Got a couple of warnings now but now error.
<Zane42> So now make right?
<mugzie> can someone help me add real and java to my firefox
<snakka> you don't want to use automatix to do that?
<mugzie> to do what?
<snakka> to add real and java
<mugzie> i can do that im new to linux
<Madpilot> snakka, he probably doesn't want to break his system...
<Madpilot> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<ezili> <-- formerly known as nadine_
<vipoet> lol
<vipoet> thats great
<snakka> I didn't know about easyubuntu
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell mugzie about java
<vipoet> in every way
<Zane42> BlueLaguna: make errors.
<snakka> I knew automatix isn't integrated with ubuntu very well, but it gets the job done for people with little time.
<Zane42> make: g++: Command not found
<BlueLaguna> Zane42: http://pastebin.com
<mugzie> also how do i setup real player
<BlueLaguna> mugzie: http://real.com
<snakka> I think the security problems in all the os's these days are drowning out all the other issues personally...
<mugzie> ok i went there
<mugzie> i downloaded it but dont i have to instal in terminal?
<grout> how can i get gdesklets to automatically start at startup?
<Zane42> I thought since
<Zane42> Mutter every time I do this, there's something else goes worng.
<Zane42> er
<Zane42> wrong
<Zane42> I did apt-get install g++
<Zane42> Now I've got a huge error.
<ericvw> i was wondering if anyone could help me out with a cpu fan problem?  it kicks on at a certain temperature, but it won't kick off
<ericvw> i have a dell inspiron 8600
<Zane42> Let me see if I can fix it myself.
<Zane42> Be back in a bit.
<daryl_> I do not want my wine installation upgraded, because I've custom compiled it.  I went into Synaptic Package Manager, in ubuntu - breezy, and searched for wine, and selected package, and lock.  However, when i start my computer, it prompts me to upgrade wine.  any suggestions?
<vipoet> i hate wine
<vipoet> sorry; cant help here
<daryl_> the answer should be the same no matter what software i'm running
<NoobSauce> I have a question regarding kubuntu installation. I tried burning 3 kubuntu CD's (6.06 dapper) and none of them will boot. I've tried a debian netinst which works, and I have the boot order correct and everything, so I'm at a loss at to what the problem could be
<vipoet> yeah, i refuse to help windows binary hacks
<vipoet> sorry; cant help here
<daryl_> noobsauce: fogive me, but just because the bootsource is selected to do the cdrom first, doesn't mean it will auto load
<daryl_> noobsauce: it may require intervention
<daryl_> ie hitting space, or selecitng it from a menu
<daryl_> it depends on the board really
<NoobSauce> the debian cd booted up automatically... but I guess I'll try that
<tatosan> Anyone knows if Ubuntu can be installed on a G5 dualprocessor Apple Mac?
<NoobSauce> hold on just a sec...
<daryl_> I do not want my wine installation upgraded, because I've custom compiled it.  I went into Synaptic Package Manager, in ubuntu - breezy, and searched for wine, and selected package, and lock.  However, when i start my computer, it prompts me to upgrade wine.  any suggestions?
<Lemino> why is the searchengine's in firefox placed in the root-access-only catalogue /usr/lib? it's kinda hard to add new ones and organize them...
<denver> what is the package name for the kernel headers for 2.6.12-10-386
<daryl_> mustard5: you got time for a question?
<bimberi> denver: linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<mustard5> daryl_, possibly :)
<denver> well, i guess i could have figured that one out :)
<vipoet> lol
<denver> but thanks bimberi
<Lemino> if I add new ones, they end up in my home-directory, as they're supposed to, but they don't show up in firefox when the program is running :(
<daryl_> mustard5: I do not want my wine installation upgraded, because I've custom compiled it.  I went into Synaptic Package Manager, in ubuntu - breezy, and searched for wine, and selected package, and lock.  However, when i start my computer, it prompts me to upgrade wine.  any suggestions?
<bimberi> denver: np :)  (it's the linux bit that traps people - kernel seems more intuitive)
<daryl_> mustard5: and good evening! its great to see you.  I have World of Warcraft running like a rock!
<mustard5> daryl_, hmmm...not quite sure..you say you 'locked' it..is that the same as 'pinning' it
<mustard5> daryl_, thats good to hear
* mustard5 loads up Synaptic to have a look.
<limen> what program should I use to get my computer act as a server? Do I have to install apache?
<daryl_> mustard5: i dunno about 'pinning" it... but if you go to thye synpatic, and cselect a package, then click on the package drop down menu, you'll see lock version
<tritium> limen: depends on what kind of server you mean
<limen> tritium, webserver
<mustard5> daryl_, did you add the wine repositories to download this version you have now?
<tritium> limen: then yes, apache or apache2
<_extricate_> !define sudo
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _extricate_
<Yvonne> Nothing was found. Maybe you meant  1. pseudo  2. pseudo-  3. scudo  4. suds  5. Sudd  6. soda  7. sods  8. Sodom  9. Soddy 10. zooids 11. sudd 12. sawed-off 13. Saudi 14. pseuds
<_extricate_> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<hyphenated> limen: installing apache is a good start :-)
<_extricate_> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<limen> ok, thats what I'll do then ^^;
<hyphenated> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<limen> thx
<hyphenated> limen: what ubotu just said might be more inline with your overall goal :-)
<tokennrg> !lsofs
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tokennrg
<tokennrg> !lsof
<ubotu> list open files
<mustard5> daryl_, I'm just curious if you did, as you could just comment out the line for the wine repositories in your sources.list and it would no longer even know about the update
<tritium> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<daryl_> mustard5: I beleive so, but its possible i downloaded the souce directly
<daryl_> mustard5: i could remove the sourceforge.net repositories from my rrepositories
<mustard5> daryl_, try opening up your /etc/apt/sources.list  and putting a '#' in front of the lines for the wine repos..then sudo apt-get update
<LadyNikon> evening
<mustard5> daryl_, at that stage the system won't even know that an update exists, so it will stop nagging you to update
<daryl_> mustard5: that fixed it
<mustard5> daryl_, cool
<LadyNikon> I have a breezy badger install that for some reason my network card is not working
<daryl_> mustard5: thanks.  : )
<LadyNikon> it sees the wap
<mustard5> daryl_, I'm a bit the same myself..once I have wine working I don't like to change anything
<daryl_> mustard5: and I totally reinstalled ubuntu-breezy, and ditched dapper.  I am now running on wine, and not cedega
<LadyNikon> but its not connecting
<daryl_> mustard5: its running awesome
<mustard5> daryl_, excellent :)
<daryl_> mustard5: now that i switched i dont' have the mosue cursor bug... and the game is just much more stable
<daryl_> mustard5: the graphic interface is better, etc
<LadyNikon> if i do "iwconfig" It sees the ESSID but no signal or anything.
<daryl_> mustard5: although I have noticed the sound is more 'crackly' w/this installation.  any suggestions?  when i switch between workspaces, wow kinda hangs on the sound for a moment before going to normal
<BlueLaguna> hmm, how do I add /usr/local/lib to my library path again?
<dooglus> is there any way I can ask mplayer to buffer up a few megs of the movie I'm trying to watch before playing it?  It's on an SMB mount on a remote windows box
<mustard5> daryl_, I don't have any ideas about that situation unfortunately :)
<puntoUY>  hello.. i've installed the apache2-mpm-worker package.. i i want now install the php for use phph pages.. wath package need?
<SiLvALyNiN> hey, can anyone tell me whether or not I will have any problems installing this on a SATA drive?
<daryl_> mustard5: : ) ah well thanks a bunch for the help w/wine
<daryl_> have a great evening!
<mustard5> daryl_, will do :)
<daryl_> and vipoet, good luck in your anti-wine-windows-hacker mentality
<daryl_> hehe
<daryl_> night all!
<LadyNikon> I don't understand though.. because all I did was reinstall ubuntu
<LadyNikon> worked fine before hand.
<rabidphage> greetings
<mugzie> hey why is the xubuntu channel dead?
<rabidphage> is it possible to share internet connection in infrastructure mode using off the shelf wireless cards?
<dooglus> is there any way I can ask mplayer to buffer up a few megs of the movie I'm trying to watch before playing it?  It's on an SMB mount on a remote windows box
<LadyNikon> dooglus: some where in the options you might see something
<rabidphage> dooglus: there is a way but i fogot how
<LadyNikon> rabidphage: some thing i was thinking.
<dooglus> LadyNikon: I see the -cache option, but it only seems to work if the movie is being streamed.
<dooglus> since it's on a mounted filesystem, mplayer ignores the option.
<LadyNikon> ah
<LadyNikon> why would you want to buffer a movie on the HD?
<ablyss> dooglus: you can wget the file and use mplayer to read the contents of the file while its downloading
<rabidphage> yeah why?
<dooglus> LadyNikon: it's not on the HD
<dooglus> ablyss: I can do that, but then I can't skip back and forth through the movie
<vipoet> wine makes me puke
<rabidphage> is it possible to share internet connection in infrastructure mode using off the shelf wireless cards?
<dooglus> ablyss: it says "Cannot seek in raw AVI streams. (Index required, try with the -idx switch.)" if I try
<SiLvALyNiN> will i have a problem installing this on a sata drive?
<rabidphage> i can't afford to buy a router but i've got some wireless cards lying around
<ablyss> dooglus, got me there.. i dont use mplayer much anymore
<dooglus> ablyss: I'm not sure how to wget from a mounted filesystem - I used 'cat' instead
<hyphenated> dooglus: and when you use -idx, what happens?
<dooglus> ablyss: what do you use?  can that buffer files?
<dooglus> hyphenated: -idx reads the whole file before starting to play it.  that's no use to me
<dooglus> hyphenated: if I wanted to wait that long I'd just copy the file to my local disk first...
<ablyss> dooglus, i use xfmedia
<dooglus> ablyss: I'll try that
<SiLvALyNiN> umm can anyone answer me?
<FliesLikeABrick> no SiLvALyNiN  you should not
<SiLvALyNiN> thank you
<LadyNikon> i guess i will check tomorrow gn all
<hyphenated> dooglus: it's odd that -cache isn't working for you
<dooglus> ablyss: it's taking a long time to start up - maybe that's a good sign.
<SiLvALyNiN> also, should i make a partition now for it, or should i do that while installing
<vipoet> lates lady
<dooglus> hyphenated: I don't think -cache works when it's reading from a file
<puntoUY> la madre q lo pario... no puedo instalar php.... gringos
* ablyss <smiles> finally got my nvidia legacy driver working,
<BlueEagle> puntouy: #ubuntu-es por favour.
<Chicken__Fire> Hi, who knows a 3d file manager project ?
<BlueEagle> chicken__fire: You want to manage 3d files?
<puntoUY> thanks blueeagle
<BlueEagle> chicken__fire: ...or do you want to manage files in 3d?
<dooglus> ablyss: xfmedia seems to play the video OK, but without any sound.  or pictures.
<vipoet> tc's?
<vipoet> ^waste
<dooglus> ablyss: I do see a nice little timer counting up the minutes and seconds though
<ablyss> dooglus: bummer
<Chicken__Fire> manage files in 3d.
<vipoet> xgl based?
<BlueEagle> dooglus: that's going on bash.org
<KeithWeisshar> i have a new intel pentium d pc with windows xp
<dooglus> BlueEagle: nice :)
<KeithWeisshar> it has an intel 945g motherboard
<KeithWeisshar> is ubuntu compatible with intel hd audio
<BlueEagle> chicken__fire: brutal file manager (I recomend running it in read only mode) http://www.forchheimer.se/bfm/
<Echo> anybody knows how to recover yaboot on a multi-boot mac?(osx & ubuntu)
<KeithWeisshar> is ubuntu compatible with the sigmatel stac 9220 chipset
<roe> anyone around per chance?
<BlueEagle> roe: I'm here, not by chance but by choice. (or something)
<puntoUY> i heve installed the package apache2-mpm-worker... and my problem is wich package i need to enable php.. not prefork
<puntoUY> what package i need?
<roe> I am trying to install flight 7... and it keeps hanging at 50% of "starting up the partioner"
<BlueEagle> roe: #ubuntu+1 please (as it sais in the topic of this channel)
<Madpilot> roe, #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions
<roe> ah.. sorry :)
<BlueEagle> !info innolab
<BlueEagle> chicken__fire: also see http://sourceforge.net/projects/innolab/ (apperantly not in the repos)
<coolio> hey guys.. i'm very new to linux
<coolio> i just installed mythtv
<coolio> but i dont know the path where it is installed.
<coolio> is there a default directory where programs are installed?
<crimsun> coolio: /usr/bin .
<coolio> thanks
<coolio> installed mythtv by using sudo apt-get install mythtv
<coolio> i installed*
<coolio> and i dont see it in /usr/bin
<coolio> could it be installed in a directory other than /usr/bin/mythtv?
<paradizelost> howdy!
<Chri[s] > coolio, sudo find / -name mythtv
<crimsun> coolio: if you installed it, you should have /usr/bin/myth{epg,frontend,progfind,tv,osd}
<crimsun> coolio: those are all part of mythtv-frontend, which is a dependency of the mythtv metapackage
<slackern> 'which mythtv' will also say where it is
<Chri[s] > whereis mythtv, will as well
<SiLvALyNiN> ok can somebody please help, i just tried running a Live cd, and that won't even work
<SiLvALyNiN> i then did a cd integrity test, and it said that the first .cloop file failed the MD5 checksum
<SiLvALyNiN> so what do I do?
<Chri[s] > SiLvALyNiN: do you have an 8x speed cdrom?
<coolio> thanks for your advice
<SiLvALyNiN> umm, no it's 52x cd-rw
<Chri[s] > reburn it
<SiLvALyNiN> should i burn it slower?
<MagicFab> hello
<Chri[s] > yes
<Chri[s] > like 16x
<MagicFab> has anyone seen how the network printer detection in the latest cups works ?
<coolio> hum.. these are not folders right?
<MagicFab> it' s in the new features, can' t seem to find it
<untung> hi
<SiLvALyNiN> ok, and would you be able to link me to a md5 checksum checker or something
<SiLvALyNiN> to make sure the iso isn't corrup to begin with
<untung> have anyone installed dvd burner in ubuntu 5.1
<coolio> i have a file called 'mythtv' without an extension
<coolio> am i correct?
<coolio> are files in /usr/bin/ files without file extensions?
<tokennrg> coolio: most executable files (namely compiled ones) don't have extensions
<paradizelost> coolio: most things in unix/linux don't have extensions
<tokennrg> you just type 'mythtv' or whaterver and it runs
<eggzeck> coolio, they don't need extensions. Even though they can have them
<paradizelost> linux knows what the files do, there's info inside of them that tells it what to do w/ it
<paradizelost> basically
<eggzeck> coolio, take for instance a Perl progrem: 'perl.pl' will work even if it were named 'perl'. It's all in the permissions, if its set to 'x' then it's executable
<tokennrg> also, linux isn't quite lain out like a Windows setup is, a folder for each app.  Executables are in one place, needed librairies in another, configs in another
<eggzeck> coolio, also, there's a thing called 'the shebang line'; which looks like this: #!/usr/bin/perl (which tells the system which program will execute the rest of the file)
<clif> can any one help I'm trying to install yahoo messanger and it won't install becaus it says it need libssl0.9.6 or better I have libssl0.9.7 installed and the yahoomessange pagacge will not install any one know how I can fix this problem
<SiLvALyNiN> would somebody please be able to tell me what the correct md5 checksum is for the amd64 live cd?
<crimsun> SiLvALyNiN: breezy? dapper?
<coolio> alright thanks!
<MagicFab> clif: dapper ?
<SiLvALyNiN> breezy i believe
<krazykit> righto.  i want to install avidemux, but i need to add a deb line to my sources.list.  there are 3 choices:sarge, etch, and sid.  obviously, it's for debian, but which one is closest for breezy?
<coolio> so are the programs in /usr/bin dependent on any other files on the system?
<tokennrg> 7fbe948be484ba2f4740ab6113890652  ubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso
<coolio> other than standard libraries
<crimsun> SiLvALyNiN: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/breezy/MD5SUMS
<clif> dapper? I'm new to ununtu is that something thats part of ubuntu
<paradizelost> clif: why don't you just use gaim?
<SiLvALyNiN> wow mine is completely different
<MagicFab> dapper is the version
<crimsun> SiLvALyNiN: so for amd64 live, 8523ee4b5490c9b77ac4ec5e5a12b2f5
<paradizelost> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<crimsun> tokennrg: you pasted install
<tokennrg> gah, oops.  My bad
<SiLvALyNiN> mine is completely different it seems
<SiLvALyNiN> starts with bf41...
<clif> gaim will that allow me to talk to my friends on yahoo or will that fix my problem... sorry it's been over 10 years since I have had a unix machine
<krazykit> which branch of debian is breezy based on?  sid?
<sol_> hello
<crimsun> krazykit: none
<paradizelost> clif: gaim lets you use yahoo,msn,aol,irc,icq etc... all in one program
<paradizelost> however, it doesn't have support for the video stuff, IIRC
<SiLvALyNiN> should i just re-download the iso?
<krazykit> crimsun: really?  guess it was hoary, then.
<crimsun> krazykit: we sync with sid at the beginning of each dev cycle, and then we pull from sid/experimental periodically
<clif> ok whould I find that in the package installed or do I need to go download that from some where
<paradizelost> clif: it's already installed.
<krazykit> but anyway, the previous question still stands.  when using packages for debian, should i use sarge etch or sid?
<paradizelost> applications->internet->Gaim Instant Messenger
<krazykit> because as far as i can tell, avidemux isn't in uni/multiverse
<crimsun> krazykit: you can use any /source/ package from Debian if you recompile it on your Ubuntu system. Don't attempt to just pull binary debs from Debian repos.
<crimsun> !info avidemux dapper
<ubotu> avidemux: (a small editing software for avi (especially DivX)), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 2607 kB, Installed size: 6756 kB
<clif> ok thanks, I'll give it a try... Thanks ppl for being so nice and helping me!
<krazykit> i'm not running dapper though :-P
<paradizelost> krazykit: you could go ahead and upgrade...
<crimsun> krazykit: then either request a backport to breezy, or dist-upgrade to dapper
<SiLvALyNiN> is there anyway for me to download the file PROPERLY, because my MD5 seems to be different
<paradizelost> krazykit: it'll be final in about 2 weeks anyways...
<krazykit> i tried the flights a few weeks ago.  totally trashed my system
<paradizelost> krazykit: flight 7 is much better.  were you using beta 1?
<krazykit> yeah
<paradizelost> that's ur problem then
<paradizelost> you can upgrade your current install
<paradizelost> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<paradizelost> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<krazykit> ... i know how to upgrade.
<paradizelost> i'm running it on 4 systems right now, and haven't had any problems
<paradizelost> some are fresh installs, some are upgrades
<SiLvALyNiN> would i be better off installing dapper?
<krazykit> i'd just prefer to back this install before messing with it.  and i don't feel like digging out my external hard drive and a boot CD
<paradizelost> SiLvALyNiN: it is technically still in beta, for about 2-3 weeks yet, but it has lots of improvements
<paradizelost> and i haven't had any stability issues.
<paradizelost> just a LOT of updates to do if you install off of the install cd
<hurax> but there are some people who went to ubuntu for not having to choose between perpetual beta and very old stable releases
<Douglas> Hello, is there a way to create a right click keyboard shortcut with Ubuntu?  I am on a mac so I have a one button mouse.
<clif> Oh heres another question is there any way to get ubuntu to get a screen resulation highter then 800 X 600 It gives me only 640 X 480 or 800 X 600? I normally run 1024 X 768 and I like that better?
<Douglas> Hello, is there a way to create a right click keyboard shortcut with Ubuntu?  I am on a mac so I have a one button mouse.
<guest_aaron> Do you know what the graphics card in it is, Clif?
<guest_aaron> Is it a centrino?
<echobinary> greetings all
<Douglas> I am trying to save an image off the internet and I cant right click to save it
<clif> arron: I'm not sure my machine is a compaq presario 1200 if that helps
<echobinary> does anyone have an idea when the official nvidia-glx will be upgraded to 1.0.8178
<echobinary> is that somethign coming with dapper?
<crimsun> !info nvidia-glx dapper
<l_> is there anyway to check and see if my xserver is using all available memory
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.8756+2.6.15.9-4 (dapper), Packaged size: 3956 kB, Installed size: 12224 kB
<hurax> clif: even the vesa driver is able to do 1024x768
<echobinary> is that out now?
<slackern> l_, check the log /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crimsun> echobinary: the version that the bot quoted is in dapper right now
* echobinary starts a download of dapper
<echobinary> awesome
<echobinary> then perhaps my 7300GS wioll work
<hyphenated> Douglas: got a number pad? :-)
<mugzie> has anyone here ever used thunar?
<Douglas> hyphenated: nah... im on my apple laptop
<echobinary> any practical "gotchas" to installing dapper at this point?
<clif> Hurax: hummm when I try to change the res it just gives the the too choices... oh well I might just have to live with it for now..... I probably should try to get my PS2 mouse working first it won't use it it keeps wanting to use the touch pad that I don't like to use
<gleesond> is there a peice of software that I can use to view wmv
<crimsun> gleesond: maybe mplayer
<fiveiron> gleesond: totem, vlc, etc
<echobinary> gleesond: look into easyubuntu
<hurax> clif: you probably should reconfigure the x server
<gleesond> vlc does not
<echobinary> and or enable more repositories and search for w32codecs :)
<UKMatt> does anyone know any .iso burners for ubuntu?
<hurax> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gleesond> totem does not seem to either
<guest_aaron> Clif: what do you get from  lshal | grep Graphic
<tritium> UKMatt: nautilus does a fine job
<hyphenated> Douglas: hehe ok. there's a way to do it using the keyboard-based "mouse" that X has. there might be a shortcut key that switches the mouse between modes
<guest_aaron> (from a terminal)
<chicken_Fire> UKMatt: k3b
<hyphenated> Douglas: a quick google search says "F11" and "F12" change them .. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87757.html
<Douglas> on my Mac OSX its just CTRL byt I can't find the oine for the linux
<UKMatt> tritium, any idea why ubuntu is recognizing the .iso as a compressed file?
<Douglas> hyphenated: ok cool thanks... i will check that out
<tritium> UKMatt: are you using gnome?  Can you right-click and select burn-to-disc?
<Douglas> hyphenated: yup F12 works... thanks a lot for the help
<hyphenated> Douglas: that page explains briefly how to change it to a different key
<UKMatt> tritium, yeah i am in gnome.. haha i didnt see that option ty
<hyphenated> so you could probably make it more like OSX
<tritium> UKMatt: :)
<UKMatt> tritium, does that make it an image or a data cd though
<Douglas> hyphenated: thanks I will read on it
<tritium> UKMatt: it'll burn it properly to a bootable CD.  It won't be a data CD.
<UKMatt> tritium, good that's what I'm shooting for
<guest_aaron> I have a quick question for you all: Does the term "Double-tap" mean that I should be able to tap the touchpad with two fingers at the same time and have it double click?
<tritium> UKMatt: :)
<UKMatt> tritium, tyvm
<clif> Any one have any suggestions on how to get the PS2 mouse to install insted of the touch pad mouse on the compaq presario 1200 laptop
<_h4x> I installed ndiswrapper but, i don't know how to configure //pl0x help
<hurax> clif_: that's all in the xorg.conf
<hurax> don't know about an easy configuration program though
<_h4x> I installed ndiswrapper but, i don't know how to configure //pl0x help
<clif_> hurax: ok well I'll go look and see what I can find anything I should look for or put in there to make it work
<_h4x> pl0x help me...
<_h4x> whenever i attempt to use WEP my computer gets all retarted
<_h4x> it makes me type everything 80 times and it won't start up correctly... i have to reinstall ubuntu
<_h4x> :(
<_h4x> what should i do?
<tritium> _h4x: how do you configure WEP?
<_h4x> not really sure anymore
<hurax> there are sections for "InputDevice"
<cracko> my hard drive recently mounted as read only and alot of things have input out put errors and i am trying to backup as much as i can to dvds
<_h4x> something like "sudo wep yourkey"
<irflashrex> um hello how do you get gcc for ubuntu
<tritium> _h4x: man wireless
<cracko> is there away i can list all the files with the input output errors?
<tritium> irflashrex: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_h4x> yeah... it is hard to install
<tritium> _h4x: no, it's trivial
<_h4x> tritium: orly!?
<_h4x> tritium: lol
<tritium> _h4x: read that manpage
<_h4x> tritium: ?
<tritium> _h4x: man wireless
<fiendskull9> hey, does someone wanna test my radio station?
<_h4x> sure, how?
<_h4x> what ip?
<fiendskull9> open xmms, or amarok, or rythymbox (or any media player for that matter)
<tritium> _h4x: type that in a terminal
<fiendskull9> and do open location - http://12.201.47.48:8000/listen.pls
<cdubya> _h4x, why not just use the networking config....? It's fairly straightforward....just click on the wireless connection, then properties, then put  in your ESSID and WEP Key, activate, then click OK and you should be good to go.
<l_> can someone help me? i have installed java according to the directions on the website but according to java.com i do not have java installed
<tritium> _h4x: you're running breezy, or dapper
<clif_> anyone know where I can find the xorg.conf file
<tritium> clif_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fiendskull9> whoever just connected, you had a bit of a hiccup :P
<clif_> ok thanks tririum
<_h4x> tritumL breasy
<_h4x> cdubya: how do i install
<cdubya> fiendskull9, works fine here in rhythmbox
<wy> Got my file permissions confused by vfat partition. Any ideas about fixing them? I want a script that can return files to their normal permissions
<fiendskull9> cdubya, ight, have any requests? lol
<tritium> _h4x: it's already installed
<cdubya> _h4x, System > Administration > Networking
<irflashrex> i got some errors tritium
<l_> can someone tell me what it means if a symbolic link is red on black in color?
<_h4x> cdubya: yeah... it don't reconginze wifi cards
<cdubya> fiendskull9, heh, naw, just wanted to let you know. :-)
<_h4x> tritium: i need something that works with wifi
<_jason> l_: that means whatever it is pointing to isn't there
<WORD> hi all, just completed ubuntu installation. I go to boot up and everything goes fine, grub loads and all that but after about 10 seconds a "maximum tempurature exceeded, shutting down" warning comes up
<_h4x> hey, how do i run a program.... something like: "gksudo program"?
<cracko> how can i fix these input output erros on my hard drive?
<WORD> ive checked in cmos and i have temp. warnings disabled
<tritium> _h4x: it does work with WEP
<haboy> nid help
<clif_> I found the mouse section in the xorg.conf file what would I put in it to make it use the ps2 external mouse?
<JonBoon> WORD, are your fans working?
<haboy> anyone
<_h4x> yeah... but it freezez my comp when i try to use it
<WORD> yes
<mageknight> nid help please
<WORD> CPU fan is working, cmos says cpu is at normal operating temp
<WORD> CPU heatsink isnt even warm to the touch
<mageknight> can anyone help me
<RobNyc> Anyone here using x1600 ?
<tritium> _h4x: explain in more detail.  It works for the vast majority of users
<_jason> mageknight: just ask your question
<JonBoon> hmm, then im not sure, i've never put ubuntu on a machine that uses that temperature stuff
<WORD> its weird
<cdubya> _h4x, is your wireless interface listed in /etc/network/interfaces?
<_h4x> tritium: it gets all laggy, and it makes me make tons of strokes when i only type one
<_h4x> tritum: then it just won't start up: it freezes on the part where it says "gettting networking interfaces"
<mageknight> -jason: everytime i play my totem movie player. the sound is always delayed
<WORD> and it shows up as like "(59359835.395735) Maximum tempurature exceeded, shutting down" so I think its a ubuntu thing
<irflashrex> tritium: id umped errors on the screen
<_h4x> tritum: then i reinstall
<mageknight> -jason: whats wrong with it???
<l_> _jason: the correct sytntax for creating a symbolic link is ln-s file $path, correct?
<_h4x> cdubya: hold on... lemme check
<tritium> irflashrex: what?
<irflashrex> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<irflashrex> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_h4x> cdubya: how do i use that?
<mageknight> -jason: everytime i play my totem movie player. the sound is always delayed
<_jason> l_: yes with a space after the ln and where file is the thing $path is pointing to
<cdubya> _h4x, pico /etc/network/interfaces
<shigutso> i cant make Shockwave work in Firefox 1.0.8, the one that comes with Ubuntu
<mustard5> irflashrex, do you have synaptic open?
<shigutso> i've followed this tutorial:
<shigutso> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-55dd46852b91060cde557660462b56e31cac305f
<shigutso> but without sucess... what should i do?
<mageknight> everytime i play my totem movie player. the sound is always delayed
<_jason> mageknight: you don't have to repeat
<_h4x> cdubya: i don't have a "interfaces" folder
<tritium> irflashrex: you must have synaptic open
<mageknight> -jason: sorry
<irflashrex> um yes if it is the add applications dialog
<cdubya> _h4x, open terminal and type that command
<tritium> _h4x: it's a file, not a folder
<_h4x> ok
<cdubya> _h4x, Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<_jason> mageknight: did you try different file types, different players?
<fiendskull9> if anyone else is interested in my radio station, just join #clayradio
<_h4x> cdubya: wow! lots of stuff
<irflashrex> i gota reboot add applications just crashed
<mustard5> irflashrex, yeah that related to synaptic
<BrunnoPE> what's the name of that "add and remove applications" program ? i need to apt-get it for xubuntu...
<mageknight> -jason: the only player i have is the totem movie player
<cdubya> _h4x, do you see any reference to ath0 or wlan or anything of that nature?
<mageknight> -jason: both avi and avseq are delayed
<_h4x> cdubya: eth0  is it
<shigutso> i can't make Shockwave works with Firefox. I've already followed the wiki.ubuntu's guide, but it didn't work...
<tritium> _h4x: please paste your /etc/network/interfaces on pastebin
<cdubya> _h4x, k. so does it have your essid and key there with it?
<_h4x> kk
<mageknight> _jason: and another problem is, everytime i nid to play a vcd i hav to insert it b4 it could play
<Douglas> do wireless cards not work with live cds?
<mag_> someone can help me with compiz on nvidia ?
<cdubya> yeah, what tritium said. :-)
<mustard5> BrunnoPE, not sure what its called...I just tried looking in my menu editor for a name, but no luck finding it
<mageknight> _jason: but when i try to open it in the menu, i can't play. in only plays automatically when its inserted
<RobNyc> why is my video showing up wrong
<RobNyc> video[1002:71c2 @ Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface] 
<_h4x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13820
<_h4x> cdubya: ^
<_jason> mageknight: I'm tempted to blame esd for your sound delay, don't know about your second problem.  Try using mplayer and see if it happens when you set the output to alsa
<cdubya> _h4x, doesn't look like you've got it setup. :-)
<BrunnoPE> mustard5 thanks anyway... i've got the update-manager but this other thing doesn't seem to have a name... :)
<_h4x> cdubya: lol
<_jason> ubotu: tell mageknight about mplayer
<cdubya> heh
<shigutso> i can't make Shockwave works with Firefox. I've already followed the wiki.ubuntu's guide, but it didn't work...
<_h4x> cdubya: i had it set up... but then i had to reinstall ubuntu
<cdubya> _h4x, ouch.
<_h4x> cdubya: i need someone to tell me how to do it again
<mageknight> _jason: i tried the mplayer but theres an error displayed
<cdubya> _h4x, the install didn't pick it up?
<_h4x> cdubya, lol
<_jason> mageknight: what error?
<_h4x> cdubya: i think so... but, i can't config
<l_> sudo sudo _jason what does it mean when my symbolic link appears red on black?
<_h4x> cdubya: can you tell me what to do
<_jason> l_: don't sudo me :P  It means that the link is dangling, it is pointing to a file that does not exist
<l_> _jason: i used ln -s source destination dir and it came up red on black
<_jason> l_: paste the exact command you used
<l_> alright
<_h4x> cdubya: i am pretty sure that i was connected to the network... but, when i tryed to put in WEP, i had the symtoms above
<cdubya> _h4x, well, I can try my best.....and then let anyone else chime in if I'm totally wacking your system....:-P
<_h4x> cdubya: lol
<_h4x> cdubya: ok
<Douglas> Does anyone know how I could get my Mac wireless card to work?  I am running the live version of Ubuntu
<shigutso> how can I make Shockwave works with Firefox? I've already followed the wiki.ubuntu's guide, but it didn't work...
<cdubya> _h4x, might try editing the interfaces file to add an interface.....
<_h4x> cdubya: ok
<l_> _jason: http://pastebin.com/712868
<_jason> shigutso: macromedia does not make a shockwave plugin for linux
<_jason> !shockwave
<ubotu> Unfortunately there is no shockwave available for Linux (unless you use wine).  Please lobby Macromedia!
<cdubya> _h4x, I can give you what I have in mine so that you've kinda got a guideline.....
<_h4x> cdubya: i think that there was a tutorial on the fourms
<_h4x> cdubya: i will check it out
<_h4x> cdubya: i had it work.. up untill wep... i can IRC you when i come to that
<shigutso> _jason, yes, I know that, but even using Wine, I can't make Shockwave works... :/
<_h4x> cdubya: if you want
<tritium> _h4x: there are no wireless settings in your interfaces files
<Android_D> what is the format for changing file permissions in ubuntu?
<_jason> shigutso: #winehq might be able to help better with wine
<_h4x> cdubya: yeah... i think that i need to configure ndisgtk or ndiswrapper
<shigutso> _jason, ok... thank you :)
<_jason> l_: it's easier if you specify the full path for the source
<tritium> _h4x: use the gnome configuration tool, or read the manpage via "man wireless" to figure out how to edit yoru interfaces file yourself
<cdubya> _h4x, k, I can try to help with what I can....just lemme know.
<_h4x> cdubya: manpage?
<_h4x> cdubya: what is "man wireless?"
<_h4x> ubotu, tell _h4x about manpage
<tritium> _h4x: a manual page.  type that command in the terminal
<Android_D> can anybody help me out with that simple problem?
<cdubya> _h4x, when you issue the man command, you're requesting the manual page for that entry following the command
<_h4x> ok
<_jason> Android_D: right click > properties
<Trashcan> must not h4x very well
<l_> _jason: thank you, that worked.
<Trashcan> :o
<Android_D> <_jason> I the chechboxes in properties is diabled
<Android_D> I am looking to do it in the terminal
<ahmeni> whee, had my debian vserver broken into today.. damn script kiddies
<_jason> Android_D: you can only modify permissiosn for files you own
<cdubya> _h4x, what kinda card is it?
<Android_D> yeah, I want to own the file
<tritium> ahmeni: VNC?
<Android_D> so I am logged as the su in the terminal and am looking for the command line to alter permissions
<_jason> Android_D: chmod is the command in the terminal to change permissions, chown is to change ownership.  You really should not change ownership of anything outside of your $HOME though
<Android_D> heh
<Android_D> I had a space
<Android_D> "ch mod" instead of chhmod
<Android_D> thanks
<Android_D> ;)
<ahmeni> tritium: Nope.  Haven't found the cause yet though, my guess is an out of date web package on our web server
<_h4x> cdubya: WG311 by netgear
<ubuntu> hey can i join?
<_h4x> cdubya: sorry, i was looking at the man
<cdubya> _h4x, k.
<ubuntu> can i?
<_jason> ubuntu: join what?
<tritium> _h4x: you need "wireless-mode managed", and "wireless-essid YOUR_ESSID", etc.
<ubuntu> i have some questions to ask...
<_h4x> cdubya: sorry, can you tell me how to install .deb S?
<cdubya> _h4x, sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<_h4x> thanks
<_jason> ubuntu: you can just ask them to the channel and if someone knows they will try to help
<tritium> _h4x: better to install from ubuntu repositories via apt-get.  What are you installing?
<_h4x> tritium: ok
<mageknight> error font on my mplayer
<_h4x> tritium: i already did now
<kwy> Hola
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> jason my problem is i dont know how to operate an ubuntu os that much
<_h4x> tritium: can you tell me how to run a program that is not in the applications thingy?
<tritium> _h4x: what was it?
<_h4x> tritium: ndisgtk
<JonBoon> Does anyone know which version of ubuntu comes with the book Begining Ubuntu Linux, from novice to proffesional?
<tritium> _h4x: from the command line
<cdubya> _h4x, gksudo ndisgtk
<_h4x> tritium, it was easier to install then nidwrapper.
<_h4x> ty
<kwy> alguien me podria decir como se llama la libreria de los win codecs se que es w32........ pero no recuerdo que mas
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tritium> kwy: ^^
<ubuntu> :) im in the office and my boss just let me surf this
<mageknight> New face failed. font path is wrong. in my mplayer
<_jason> mageknight: install mplayer-fonts package
<mageknight> how???
<mageknight> what's the command _jason
<_jason> mageknight: do you know about synaptic, apt-get, and aptitude?
<_jason> or any one of those really?
<mageknight> _jason: No. i'm a newbie in linux
<jacob_> sorry, i pressed alt-f4 instead of alt-f2 lol
<_jason> mageknight: how did you install mplayer?
<mageknight> _ jason: i just type sudo apt-get command for the mplayer
<_jason> mageknight: right, so to install mplayer-fonts, you would do: sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts        but there is a nice gui program you can use too and you can access it by going to system > administration > synaptic
<jacob_> hold on.. need to restart
<ppjjj> i seriously just had a restaurant manager call my 24/7 emergency support line and ask me to "dial in and unfreeze his mouse"
<ppjjj> at midnight
<mageknight> you mean the package manager right??
<_jason> mageknight: yes
<mageknight> _jason: how do i use this
<_jason> ubuntu: tell mageknight about synaptic
<tyler> anyone here uses giFT p2p can u pls help me?
<mageknight> _jason: theres an error on the sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<_jason> mageknight: what is the error? (if it is long, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to post it and give us a link)
<mageknight> _jason: unable to lock administratoion directory
<_jason> mageknight: did you use sudo?
<mageknight> yes
<mageknight> i'll paste it to be extact
<_jason> mageknight: do you have synaptic open at the same time?
<_jason> mageknight: it's ok, I know the error
<mageknight> heres the url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13821
<mageknight> yes
<_jason> mageknight: you have to close synaptic, because it uses the same database as apt-get
<ahmeni> Is there anything I can do to help stem the tide of people trying to brute force passwords through ssh?
<mageknight> ok
<tokennrg> ext3 run better than jfs?
<_jason> ahmeni: use ssh keys instead
<ahmeni> _jason: I encourage my users to use ssh keys, but it's not viable for all of them
<dli> ahmeni, disable passwd login, and use public key
<dli> ahmeni, have a look at fail2ban
<tokennrg> or run ssh on a nonstandard port (security by obcsurity :P   )
<l_> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> methinks restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<l_> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<mageknight> _jason: i cant change the aspect ratio of my mplayer??
<mageknight> _jason: i want to fill up the whole screen
<_jason> mageknight: use xv as the video output
<ahmeni> dli: nice, does it scan apache logs as well?
<mageknight> _jason: on the preferences??
<_jason> mageknight: yep
<gimpyhtml> this is a question for anybody that runs rythmbox or listen music players, but is there anyway to open multiple music folders at once in the "import folder"
<riddlebox> man its good to use ubuntu again, tried fedora out, I couldnt get my wireless to work at all, in ubuntu two minutes and it was up
<newpers> i'm installing the updates on drapper (flight 7).  it's been installing acpi-support for about 20 minutes now.  i think it's stuck.  what should i do?
<Whyvas> kill it
<Flannel> newpers: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<Whyvas> and do dpkg --configure -a
<newpers> Flannel: it's dead quiet
<Flannel> newpers: oh, fair enough.
<newpers> :)
<newpers> Whyvas: what's that last command do?
<Whyvas> fixes stuff
<newpers> Whyvas: sorry, but what do i kill?  i'm not use to this packaging system
<tritium> newpers: configures all packages that are unpacked but not yet configured
<tritium> (man dpkg) ;)
<l_> can someone tell me how to change teh permissions of a folder to make it writeable by the current user?
<mustard5> l_ which folder?
<_jason> l_: what directory exactly?
<Whyvas> are you using synaptic?
<newpers> Whyvas: all I did was click that little icon in the top that downloads and installs the updates
<Whyvas> ah
<Whyvas> not sure what that one is called
<newpers> There's a window open that says "Applying Changes"  and has a progress bar, but i can't close it
<Whyvas> ok
<newpers> so i ps awwfux, but i don't see anything
<newpers> that i would know to kill
<Whyvas> right click on your panel up top
<_jason> update-manager probably
<Whyvas> add item
<mustard5> newpers, try clicking rapidly on the main window for the application..see if it force a quit
<Whyvas> force quit
<Whyvas> under desktop and windows
<harisund> newpers: Hit Alt and F2 together. Then type in xkill. Your cursor will change. Click on the window that seems to be 'hung' and it will die
<Whyvas> then click on that, then on the window
<_jason> oh yes, force quit may do it more nicely
<njdavid> Anyone know how to disable hotplug?
<njdavid> Or stop it from hanging?
<njdavid> It's because of my Nvidia card.
<njdavid> And frankly, I don't hink hotplug is needed.
<ppjjj> oh my god never taking another on call job
<newpers> i think i got it with sudo kill -9 dpkg.id (which just resumed everything)
<_jason> killing dpkg processes isn't really good though :/
<harisund> njdavid: if you want to stop hotplug, I would suggest the command 'sudo invoke-rc.d hotplug stop' And to ensure it doesn't load on bootup execute 'sudo update-rc.d -f hotplug remov
<tritium> bravo, harisund
<njdavid> Can I copy and paste that verbatim?
<njdavid> Erm
<harisund> Yes. Whatever is between the quotes is a command you will need to execute on the terminal.
<wooow> anyone alive?
<harisund> And the last command should be 'sudo update-rc.d -f hotplug remove'
<njdavid> harisund, It abrupty end "'sudo update-rc.d -f hotplug remov"
<harisund> woow I am :)
<harisund> njdavid typo :)
<wooow> harisund: I have installed ubuntu 5.10 5x now, and it still hasn't asked me for a root passwd.. and i cannot root.. what is the matter with it
<Flannel> !tell wooow about root
<harisund> woow There are no 'root' accounts on Ubuntu. The first user that you have created has root permissions and can execute commands as root by prepending the command with 'sudo'
<harisund> woow you should have got a message pointing you towards a webpage where you can read how administrator accounts are handled in Ubuntu
<wooow> Yes..
<wooow> THank you
<tritium> wooow: nothing is the matter with it
<wooow> uhh
<wooow> wth
<harisund> wooow I am guessing you must have had experience with other Linuces out there, eh?
<wooow> now it's denying remote access...
<harisund> What happened?
<harisund> remote access?
<Dr_Willis> actually there is a root account. :P its just that direct logging in to it is disabled by default.
<NoUse> wooow have you installed the ssh server?
<wooow> harisund: I'm more of a FC user..
<harisund> hmmmm.. Ok :)
<harisund> What can I say? Welcome to Ubuntu, perhaps?
<wooow> lol
<wooow> XD
<Flannel> wooow: ubuntu ships with no ports open, nothing listening, etc.
<tritium> wooow: what kind of remote access would you like to enable?
<ferronica> any one here using utorrent in ubuntu???
<wooow> tritium: I want like SSH access..
<Flannel> wooow: install ssh-server ;)
<ferronica> i waqnna use Utorrent in ubuntu can I guys???
<harisund> wooow You would have to first install the SSH Server. The command you would use is 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<wooow> uhh
<wooow> okay
<wooow> brb
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ferronica> ubotu: utorrent
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ferronica
<NoUse> !tell ferronica about ubotu
<ferronica> NoUse: tell me how to use Utorrent in ubuntu
<NoUse> ferronica I've never used it
<ferronica> lol
<NoUse> ferronica utorrent is windows only
<ferronica> NoUse: in windows toooo
<ferronica> any one here using utorrent in ubuntu???
<Gaya> is there a C compiler in ubuntu?
<harisund> Gaya There is, but it is not installed by default
<NoUse> Gaya install the build-essential package
<NoUse> ferronica utorrent is a windows program
<Gaya> where can i find that package?
<NoUse> Gaya synaptic
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know any FREE Linux Magaznines besides tuxmagazine?
<ferronica> NoUse: so there is no way to use it in ubuntu 5.10
<harisund> NoUse, I have a question . When someone asks about installing gcc or g++ would it be better to ask them to install just the compiler or would you suggest installing the entire build-esential meta package?
<tritium> Gaya: you can also use apt-cache search <search term>
<NoUse> ferronica you might be able to use it wine, but I don't know
<tritium> harisund: the meta package is preferred
<harisund> ok ..
<i3dmaster> how to config FF keyboard shortcuts?
<ferronica> from where can i get wine
<tritium> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14130 kB, Installed size: 55488 kB
<ferronica> NoUse: how to install it????
<harisund> ferronice Are you really keen on Utorrent only?
<NoUse> ferronica its in syanptic
<ferronica> ok
<ferronica> NoUse: in search what i type???
<ericmoritz\0> I'd like to change the password to my keychain, how would I do that?
<NoUse> ferronica take a guess
<ferronica> NoUse: Ok i typed, so many stufs showing, which one to install???
<NoUse> ferronica you typed wine?
<ferronica> NoUse: yes
<NoUse> ferronica install the package named 'wine'
<ferronica> NoUse: only WINE
<drcode> any one know dia for drwing?
<ferronica> NoUse: bcoz there is ---libwine,wine-doc
<tritium> drcode: I still prefer xfig
<tritium> ferronica: do you need the libraries and documentation also?:
<NoUse> ferronica I understand that, install the wine pckage
<pyrobob> quick question
<harisund> Yes pyrobob?
<njdavid> HEhe
<njdavid> That didn't work.
<ferronica> NoUse: bcoz there is ---right now i just wanna to install for utorrrent
<pyrobob> whenever i try to compile anything with a configure file, I get an error
<njdavid> Disabled my USB mouse and keyboard.
<pyrobob> saying the C compiler cannot create executables
<hyphenated> !b-e
* njdavid tries to stop hotplug from starting his card
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<harisund> njdavid I was afraid of that. hotplug does more things too, and by stopping it you are potentially killing a lot of stuff.
<njdavid> harisund, Yeah, It worked on my laptop though :)
<harisund> njdavid, hang on. I will give you the command to get back hotplug as it was before.
<Gaya> okay i used apt-cache search essential package, and i can see a build-essential, so how do i install it?
<harisund> Are you on dapper?
<njdavid> harisund, oh noi
<ferronica> NoUse: Ok i selected wine
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is, like, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<harisund> ok no problem njdavid ..
<tritium> Gaya: with apt-get or synaptic
<njdavid> harisund, I didn't get a chance to completely type the rest lol
<njdavid> harisund, Stopped after the first one
<Whyvas> screw wine
<Whyvas> use vmware
<ferronica> NoUse: downloding something, after downloading what next step????
<Whyvas> much better.
<njdavid> harisund, Now, I just need to find a way to stop hotplug from trying to start my nvidia card.
<pyrobob> ... how would I fix my little problem? (C compiler cannot create executables when running configure files)
<harisund> njdavid, I believe you can add the nvidia module to a list of blacklisted modules or something like that
<njdavid> harisund, Where is the list located?
<hyphenated> pyrobob: uboto told you about 2 lines after you asked
<NoUse> ferronica get the utorrent installer, the run 'wine file.exe'
<pyrobob> oh sorry didn't see that
<ferronica> NoUse: what what, i didnt get YOU????
<harisund> njdavid That is something that I do not know, since I have never had the chance myself. Let's hope somebody else can help you out ..
<i3dmaster> anyone knows how to config FF shortcuts?
* harisund checks on the forums for the black list files
<NoUse> ferronica download the utorrent installer file, and from the command line run 'wine filename.exe' where filename.exe is the filename of the utorrent installer
<slackern> njdavid, dapper 6.06 has a file called /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist not sure if it's the same in breezy
<njdavid> harisund, I know it's in etc something lol.
<njdavid> slackern, Hmm looks familiar.
<hyphenated> ferronica: have you considered any of the other bittorrent clients that already work on linux?
<tritium> njdavid: breezy's blacklilst was in /etc/hotplug
<njdavid> tritium, Know the filename?
<njdavid> heh
<njdavid> nevermind
<tritium> njdavid: ;)
<njdavid> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<slackern> find /etc/ -name blacklist
<harisund> njdavid, there you go :)
<ferronica> NoUse: Ok wine installed, what i do???
<NoUse> ferronica I already told you
<NoUse> ferronica twice
<ferronica> NoUse: now shud i download utorrent? from terminal
<NoUse> ferronica yes
<harisund> It seems sort of unusuallly quiet down here today ..
<ferronica> what command to give
<Whyvas> ferronica, use bit tornado
<njdavid> harisund, I know it has to be simple, but how do I view my XP partition, and copy files?
<Whyvas> it's a linux bit torrent client
<tritium> ferronica: s/shud/should
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use rtorrent :P
<NoUse> ferronica yeah thats a good question,why do you need utorrent?
<Dr_Willis> using utorrent with wine.. is sort of 'scary' :P
<harisund> njdavid.. from what I recollect UBuntu should have automatically mounted your NTFS/FAT partitions for you. Go inside /media and look at the folders there. Just try and navigate through them.
<slackern> Dr_Willis, shhh, don't get them going on software running in terminals, keep that for later :)
<Dr_Willis> slackern,  heh - and save 'screen' for even later!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<njdavid> harisund, Nope
<ferronica> NoUse: bcoz to download some torrents requires Utorrent...
<njdavid> harisund, cdrom0 and usbdick
<harisund> njdavid ok could you post me the file listing of your /etc/fstab somewher online?
<njdavid> erm
<njdavid> disk
<njdavid> lol
<hyphenated> haha
<harisund> njdavid lool that. .
<njdavid> rofl
<harisund> rofl
<slackern> ^^
<NoUse> ferronica thats not true
<NoUse> ferronica who told you that?
<njdavid> harisund, the xp partition isn't listed.
<slackern> I use bittornado myself after trying a ton of torrentclients too
<ferronica> NoUse: it is
<harisund> njdavid do you know how your hard disk(s) are organized?
<wooow> What is the command to update?
<slackern> rufus was nice, but well it's memory usage went to 1.5GB then i dumped it :)
<NoUse> ferronica give me an example
<harisund> wooow: 'sudo apt-get update'
<harisund> wooow: Have you changed your repositories?
<njdavid> harisund, I believe my xp partition is hda2
<wooow> that's what i thought
<njdavid> harisund, My recovery partition is 1
<wooow> harisund: no..
<intelikey> harisund tell him to 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Dr_Willis> now the 'tracker' may  not like some clients.
<tritium> ferronica: please use _real_ English words
<cdubya> njdavid, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<harisund> intelikey I will have to let you take over then .. thanks .. I haven't used fdisk and so don't have much expertise with that
<njdavid> hda2
<njdavid> I'm not a super complete nub. :-P
<cdubya> njdavid, didn't think so.
<njdavid> I just haven't messed with linux in a long time.
<Whyvas> ferronica, you're crazy, use bit tornado
<cdubya> njdavid, did you add it to fstab?
<harisund> njdavid any user who can identify hda2 is far far from being a n00b .. :)
<slackern> Dr_Willis, that is true, but i've never ran into trackers not accepting bittornado, but nontheless utorrent is the king of clients and someone needs to port it before i start crying :)
<intelikey> harisund that command only lists the partitions of all hard disk
<ferronica> NoUse: two days before i tried to download one torrent(^Demonoid.com^_Billy_Sheehan_-_Cosmic_Troubadour_(2005)_[FLAC] ) which is 500MB
<njdavid> cdubya, That, I don't know how to do. ;)
<harisund> intelikey : oh .. but I believe fdisk is much more capable than that, right?
<cdubya> njdavid, hang on....
<njdavid> Thanks for helping me everyone.
<intelikey> harisund yes indeed.
<tritium> ferronica: please don't discuss downloading copyrighted music here
<njdavid> I'm sure I'll be asking more questions later. :-/
<wooow> omg
<ferronica> NoUse: i left it for whole night, wake in morning i saw ERROR in download,
<cdubya> njdavid, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<wooow> make isn't a recgonised commang?
<tritium> wooow: you need to install build-essential
<harisund> wooow: you would have to install it seperately.
<slackern> wooow, 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Whyvas> ferronica, why do you use linux?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<cdubya> njdavid, if you follow those docs, they worked just fine when I tried it the first time.
<Dr_Willis> slackern,  ive used utorrent.. its ok. :P  but i use rtorrent on my  ssh/fileserver to better effect at times.
<NoUse> ferronica I'm downloading it right now using bitorrnado, you are wrong
<slackern> Dr_Willis, ahh, you know if it can handle cookies and such from sites too demanding that?
<coolio> if i install a program twice by executing the following command: sudo apt-install apache, would that install two different programs of apache or just one?
<lkj1> Why isn't my internet connection working? I have run dhclient several times, but it won't reveive an IP.
<ferronica> NoUse: If u see one comment is written there
<cdubya> njdavid, sudo mkdir /media/windows
<Whyvas> coolio, just one
<NoUse> ferronica what?
<coolio> okay great
<cdubya> njdavid, then add a line like this to fstab......
<ferronica> NoUse: use utorrent
<harisund> lkj1 What sort of a connection are you on?
<njdavid> cdubya, Worked perfectly, the diskmounter program I mean.
<cdubya> njdavid, kewl.
<Dr_Willis> slackern,  i normally download the .torrent file. then copy them over to my rtorrent's 'incoming' dir.. and it then starts the torrent.. moveing it to 'done' when its done. :P no interaction from me
<cdubya> :-)
<njdavid> cdubya, Hehe
<njdavid> cdubya, Wub.
<lkj1> I have a standard cat5 connection that I am trying to use on interface eth0.
<cdubya> njdavid, so you got it mounted?
* njdavid copies his house dvd's to linux
<cdubya> heh
<njdavid> cdubya, Yeah
<NoUse> ferronica Its working on my PC using bittornado, you are wrong
<Dr_Willis> slackern,  if some torrent site demanded me to use cookies.. i would proberly use another site.
<cdubya> where'd you mount it?
<harisund> lkj1 Typically on reboot Ubuntu should automatically pick up an IP. Are you sure the other end of the cable is plugged in properly to a working DHCP server, like a router for example?
<ferronica> NoUse: Leave it for whole download, in last u will see result
<njdavid> cdubya, It did it automatically, the 'diskmounter' program mounted it in hda2
<wooow> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<wooow>  'Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)'
<wooow> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<wooow> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<wooow>  'Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)'
<wooow> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<tritium> wooow: don't paste!
<NoUse> ferronica bittorrent is a standard, any client will work
<njdavid> Spammage. ;)
<cdubya> njdavid, I just created /media/windows, then created the symlink like the docs said, and have a sweet icon on the desktop that I double-click to do that....
<cdubya> heh
<slackern> Dr_Willis, ahh oh well, it's working good enough for me now, torrentflux is quite nice too tried it and it works fairly well but i need that cookie support and they have it with a couple of patches and such but im just waiting for a new relase.
<Whyvas> ferronica, why do you use linux?
<harisund> ubotu tell wooow about repos
<lkj1> It is plugged in properly, harrisund. The router is giving DHCP packets because this computer is working with the same cable, but the other won't.
<njdavid> cdubya, Oh, the first like 2 sentences say to use the program
<wooow> ...
<cdubya> njdavid, in the wiki?
<lkj1> Apparently, ubuntu doesn't have DHCPCD..
<Dr_Willis> slackern,  what i would like to see is some sort of webinterface to my torrent programs so i can montor them from any machine from the lan.. right now i ssh in and use screen.  Not exactly ideal in ways
<njdavid> Yeah
<njdavid> Ok
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<lwizardl> how do you remove an apt-get program
<njdavid> cdubya, The 2nd/3rd block of text
<cdubya> njdavid, heh, musta looked right passed that.
<cdubya> heh
<slackern> Dr_Willis, you seen torrentflux, it's a web/php/mysql driven client
<njdavid> cdubya, "Mounting partitions with the script"
<Apostle^> lkj1, sure it does
<harisund> lkj1 Actually DHCPD is not what you want . dhclient is what you want. anyway .. that apart..
<cdubya> njdavid, I just set it up manually.
<tritium> lwizardl: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<cdubya> worked like a charm
<njdavid> cdubya, :)
<ferronica> Whyvas: why do u use linux???
<intelikey> well i have no time to hang around here.   i have a 12k+ bash script to reformat and comment.....
<slackern> !torrentflux
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slackern
<slackern> bah
<njdavid> Damnit.
<regeya> !ppc
<ubotu> methinks ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers.  Supported by Ubuntu PPC.
<lkj1> Because you know what is up to, ferronica. You can't with Windoze.
<njdavid> My sound isn't working!!!
* harisund wishes he was intelikey
<njdavid> cdubya, know how to fix it?
<cdubya> njdavid, was it working before?
<slackern> Dr_Willis, http://www.torrentflux.com/
* lkj1 needs his Interwebs
<NoUse> ferronica it is strange you run Linux but you want to run all Windows applications, it doesn't make sense
<njdavid> cdubya, I just put Ubuntu on here about an hour ago, so no :)
<cdubya> njdavid, heh
<lwizardl> hmm i'm getting errors tryng to remove phpmyadmin
<harisund> lwizardl there's a problem with phpmyadmin
<Whyvas> ferronica, database development, why do you use linux?
<Whyvas> exactly, it seems like you have no use for linux at all
<lkj1> lol phpmyadmin. Just use regular SQL queries
<njdavid> cdubya, "No volume control elements and/or devices found."
<ferronica> Whyvas: just for my knowledge,
<Dr_Willis> slackern,  heh - i was just googling for it.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<lkj1> jk
<ferronica> Whyvas: everytime i wanna to do something new
<cdubya> njdavid, did the card at least get picked up by the installer?
<harisund> lwizardl I will search if you want, but go to http://ubuntuforums.org and do an advanced search. Saerch for by user 'harisund' and post 'phpmyadmin'
<tritium> Whyvas, ferronica: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<NoUse> ferronica you won't learn anything if you only run Windows apps
<lkj1> Phpmyadmin rocks
<njdavid> cdubya, There was no errors or anything.
<njdavid> cdubya, I think I had to do something with alsa last time, I have no clue though.
<lkj1> so, what commands should I do to check my eth0? Dmesg doesn't show any useful info..:(
<Whyvas> phpmyadmin is the goodies
<njdavid> cdubya, Something with modprobe?
<njdavid> cdubya, :-P
<ferronica> NoUse: you do one thing leave that torrent to download okay
<cdubya> njdavid, heh
<NoUse> ferronica I'm not gonna download 500MB to prove you wrong
<njdavid> cdubya, Any ideas?
<ferronica> NoUse: If it done tell me, i am always available in this channel
<cdubya> njdavid, is you do a lspci, does the sound card show up properly identified?
<Whyvas> ferronica, are you sure you tried bit TORNADO and not the default ubuntu bit torrent client?
<ferronica> NoUse: Then i am right,
<ferronica> NoUse: yes
<mustard5> heh..thats a strange logic :)
<tritium> that's no logic at all
<ferronica> Whyvas: why should i lie
<njdavid> cdubya, I'm not sure, hehe. Something about onboard AC'97 comes up, which I think is right.
<ferronica> Whyvas: i used tornado
<NoUse> ferronica you aren't lying, you are just horribly misinformed
* lkj1 is so sad..
<njdavid> cdubya, 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<tritium> Take the torrent talk to #ubuntu-offtopic, guys
<harisund> The ops around here, I have a question. I want to add a factoid  to ubotu on uninstalling phpmyadmin. There is a bug in the package, atleast on Breezy, and I know the forum thread to correctly uninstall phpmyadmin (Istarted the thread0
<tritium> harisund: go ahead
<cdubya> njdavid, heh, that's exactly the same entry I have and my sound works.....:-P
<harisund> tritium.. hmm..how do I add?
<njdavid> cdubya, What computer do you have?
<sparkleytone> harisund: whats the bug...i actually have used that very package
<ferronica> Whyvas: this one is Billy_Sheehan original CD
<harisund> sparkleytone have you tried uninstalling/purging it?
<tritium> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<mustard5> harisund, /msg ubotu add
<tritium> ferronica: how many times do I have to tell you?
<sparkleytone> harisund: i think i tried once but i don't memember what happened...what happens?
<cdubya> njdavid, Toshiba laptop
<njdavid> cdubya, Oh, I'm using a Desktop...
<ferronica> tritium: what???
<njdavid> cdubya, Any other ideas?
<ferronica> tritium: said something wrong???
<harisund> sparkleytone it quits with a dpkg error. The /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.perm script needs to be edited slightly
<tritium> ferronica: I've told you repeatedly to take it to -offtopic, and _not_ to discuss downloading copyrighted music
<sparkleytone> ah
* lkj1 only installed ubuntu because slackware was taking too long to download. He would like to stick with Ubuntu, bu he can't if his netwok connection is teh br0xxored.
<sparkleytone> harisund: is there a bug filed at launchpad?
<aaron_> i need a beter msn on linux haw do i get it
<tritium> lkj1: put your /etc/network/interfaces on pastebin please
<NoUse> ferronica if you want to talk about bittorent go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cdubya> njdavid, maybe something here?   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28sound%29
<harisund> sparkleytone: I don't know how to check ? I know if that file is modified phpmyadmin gets purged correctly and without it you can't erase phpmyadmin.
<ferronica> tritium: fairly tell me hav u never downloded from torrents
<cdubya> aaron, gaim
<Whyvas> hahaha
<ferronica> NoUse: OKAY
<sparkleytone> harisund: go to launchpad.net and to the ubuntu distro...then search for phpmyadmin and look at its bugs
<cdubya> aaron_, gaim
<tritium> ferronica: never music.  Only ubuntu cdimages
<aaron_> i need another type of msn for linux
<lkj1> BRB, tritium
* lkj1 walks out the door for a moment
<mustard5> aaron_, I think your options are gaim or amsn
<sparkleytone> aaron_: msn?  use gaim.
<cdubya> aaron_, to use with messenger?
<sparkleytone> amsn is supposed to be pretty good i think
<cdubya> aaron_, yeah, use gaim
<ferronica> NoUse: now how to remove that wine from my ubuntu that i downloded it??
<harisund> ok am doing sparkleytone
<NoUse> ferronica synaptic
<ferronica> NoUse: So, i stick on BIT  TORNADO
<cdubya> aaron_, I use gaim for aim, msn and irc
<tokeman> yes amsn works good
<aaron_> but it sucks
<gleesond> is pcmcia the pc card slot
<tokennrg> hrmm, I just did a base install of kubuntu 5.10, it prepended all my mount points with /media e.g. /media/var   is that normal?
<aaron_> u cant put pics on it
* Whyvas smells a ban!
<NoUse> ferronica just search synaptic for bittorrent, you'll find several clients
<aaron_> or any thing
<Whyvas> and for once it might not be me!
<mustard5> tokeman, /media/var sounds very strange :)
<sparkleytone> there's also mercury msn (formerly dmsn)
<sparkleytone> http://www.mercury.to/
<tritium> Whyvas: heh, have you been banned before?
<Whyvas> yes
<Whyvas> by you
<ferronica> NoUse: no no i wanna to uninstall wine from my ubuntu now
<aaron_> haw do i get the other one
<Whyvas> jesus ferronica
<NoUse> ferronica search for it and mark it for uninstall
<tritium> Whyvas: heh, but if I recall, I unbanned you as well
<regeya> PLEASE HAMMER DON'T HURT EM
<NoUse> ferronica have you read http://help.ubuntu.com ?
<Whyvas> you did
* cdubya laughs at regeya
<cdubya> heh
<Whyvas> ferronica, where are you from?
<ferronica> NoUse: NOPE, i am new in linux
<harisund> sparkleytone it says there is a binary package called phpmyadmin but how do I see where the bugs for that package are?
<tokeman> tokennrg mustard5 tokeman, /media/var sounds very strange :)
<NoUse> ferronica all the more reason to read that webpage
<ferronica> Whyvas: from singapore
<regeya> I missed something...someone did something  deserving of bannination?
<NoUse> ferronica read that page before asking more questions please
<harisund> sparkleytone forgive me for my ignorance, but this is the first time I am doing anything outside of IRC and the forums.
<Whyvas> ah
<tritium> regeya: not yet
<harisund> So I don't want to do anything wront
* tokennrg nods at tokeman  heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> crimsun, i'll pastebin the dmes output incase it helps
<sparkleytone> harisund: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/+bugs
<Whyvas> isn't there an ubuntu channel in your native language?
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks
<mustard5> tokeman, thanks ..sorry about that :)
<aaron_> haw do i instal amsn  when i tryed it said it wosent supported
<tokeman> mustard5 NP
<regeya> hey, I've openly harassed gnome devs here and never gotten banned.  whaddaya have to do, sprinkle your bittorrent links with profanities and references to sexual relations with one's mother?
<tokennrg> odd indeed /media/ /media/usr  /media/data
<cdubya> aaron_, sudo apt-get install amsn
<tokeman> aaron find the advanced options look for repository
<lkj1_> Tritium: http://pastebin.com/712945
<mustard5> tokennrg, I would be concerned about it :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> crimsun, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/712946
<tokeman> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a ide hdd in an external usb enclosure. the same stuff happens when its turned on with cable select or master
<harisund> sparkleytone: I am referring to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79934. But in your bugs page I couldn't find anything of that sort. Could you check up both if you don't mind?
<tritium> lkj1_: you need eth0 configured properly.  You want it to come up on boot?
<lkj1_> That would be nice.
<ferronica> Whyvas: are u downloding it
<tritium> lkj1_: that looks terrible as it is.
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: sec
<Whyvas> ferronica, i need a link
<njdavid> cdubya, I think this is the module I need http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+AC97+audio.&chip=440MX%2C+i810%2C+i810E%2C+i820%2C+ICH4%2C+ICH5%2C+ICH6&module=intel8x0 but I have no idea what to do now.
<ferronica> Whyvas: ^Demonoid.com^_Billy_Sheehan_-_Cosmic_Troubadour_(2005)_[FLAC] 
<lkj1_> I have already ifconfig up'd it, why won't it work? No special modules that I know of..
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: "scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery" seems to be key.
<ferronica> http://www.demonoid.com/files/details/342200/
<tritium> lkj1_: you need these two lines: "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp", assuming you're using DHCP
<ferronica> Whyvas: http://www.demonoid.com/files/details/342200/
<glick> hey has anyone plated civ4 with cedega?
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: can you verify that the volume(s) is(are) not mounted via /etc/mtab ?
<lkj1_> so just edit the file in vi, tritium?
<NoUse> ferronica you aren't in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> ferronica: no more warnings about copyright infringement
<fiend> hello guys, do you know any desktop resource monitors beside gkrellm and superkaramba? the one that's more console-like that gui, thanks
<ferronica> Whyvas: Its a full CD in FLAC format
<slackern> !mods
<ubotu> slackern: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slackern> doh
<harisund> slackern ops perhaps?
<tritium> !aq ferronica
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tritium
<ferronica> NoUse: little bit can we talk???
<Kamping_Kaiser> crimsun, nothing came up in 'mount' or 'cat/proc/partitions' or 'ls /dev/sd*' but i'll turn on a box to test it on
<NoUse> ferronica in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ferronica> Whyvas: got or not now
<njdavid> harisund, Know how to fix sound problems?
<ferronica> NoUse: RULES r very strict i think???
<njdavid> harisund, The module for my sound is loaded.
<ferronica> NoUse: :(
<harisund> sparkleytone could you check?
<sparkleytone> harisund: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/+bug/44325
<NoUse> ferronica only when you don't listen
<njdavid> But it just doesn't output :-/
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: ok, good. Assuming the device is now /dev/sdc, please ``sudo fsck /dev/sdc1''
<cdubya> njdavid, did you try alsamixer to make sure it wasn't muted
<ferronica> NoUse: i just uninstalled the wine
<harisund> Awesome sparkleytone How did you find it? Great. I just wanted that added to ubotu
<lkj1_> Tritium:I added those lines. Now what?
<njdavid> cdubya, It's not muted
<lkj1_> Reboot?
<sparkleytone> harisund: i opened the bug.  who knows if it will get fixed.
<ferronica> Whyvas: are u there???
<tritium> lkj1_: yes, and you can delete some of those duplicate lines if you want
<lkj1_> Thanks, I will try it. :)
<sparkleytone> harisund: for future ref...you can search for a package on the ubuntu page and there is a bug list link on the left
<harisund> ok done. Thanks :)
<Whyvas> ferronica, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ferronica> NoUse: how to go in
<sparkleytone> you're welcome
<Kamping_Kaiser> crimsun, no device is made though. just getting ready to check mtab
<ferronica> Whyvas: HOW
<Dr_Willis> !irc
<ubotu> hmm... irc is info on irc at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<ferronica> Whyvas: r u going there
* tritium sudo apt-get installs patience
<njdavid> cdubya, :(
<Dr_Willis> - /join #channelname
<harisund> seriously tritium , Iwish that package was there
<intelikey> tritium ^5
<NoUse> ferronica /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> harisund: :)
<slackern> !lordallmighty
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slackern
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: err, sorry, miscounted. scsi4 would be /dev/sdd
<harisund> !goo' boy
<ubotu> harisund: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<etmntONE> I just formatted an hdd to fat32... how do check what file system it is
<etmntONE> df -a doesn't display the fs of a device
<Dr_Willis> fdisk -l
<etmntONE> thanks
<Dr_Willis> if you formated it to fat32.. then it had to be a fat32 file system befo rya could format it.
<intelikey> mount if it's mounted
<cdubya> njdavid, wish I was more help.
<Kamping_Kaiser> crimsun, i have no /dev/sd devices
<etmntONE> it's mounted but admin > disks it reports ext3
<njdavid> cdubya, Know of anyone that can help?
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: hmm. Has it ever worked?
<intelikey> Kamping_Kaiser look in /dev/.static/   iirc
<etmntONE> fdisk -l doesn't display
<Kamping_Kaiser> crimsun, "it works in windows". its a mates device, i'm borrowing it to do the bugsearching
<Dr_Willis> etmntONE,  use 'sudo fdisk -l'
<slackern> 'sudo fdisk -l'
<intelikey> etmntONE sudo
<cdubya> njdavid, one of the pros like crimsun or tritium prolly, but I'm not sure......sound isn't really my strong suit.....just trying to help if I can.....:-/
<Kamping_Kaiser> and it comes with drivers ffor windows. dont know if that changes anything
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: but hasn't worked in Linux at all?
<slackern> hehe was there someone saying just a few minutes ago how quiet it was in here i belive?
<Kamping_Kaiser> crimsun, no. not on 3 machines and 2 kernel revisions
<etmntONE> under system is says Liux
<etmntONE> but doesn't display the filesystem
<crimsun> njdavid: recap, please?
<njdavid> crimsun, My sound isn't working, the module's it needs are installed, and it's not muted.
<tritium> cdubya: that's nice, but I'm no pro ;)
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: ick, probably a scsi issue in linux 2.6, then :/
<cdubya> crimsun, he's got sound mod loaded up, but no sound. AC-97 controller
<etmntONE> any other way to check the file system?
* Kamping_Kaiser realises he can use this to test another bug he has with his docking station
<Kamping_Kaiser> crimsun, :( so a kernel bug?
<cdubya> tritium, more of one than I. :-)
<crimsun> njdavid: pastebin ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<tritium> :)
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: either that or udev
<ferronica> how to change channel guys????????????????????
<Apostle^> how do i switch between users without logging anyone out?
<ferronica> tritium: how to change channel????
<Kamping_Kaiser> crimsun, so which should i file a bug against?
<sparkleytone> /join #channel
<tritium> ferronica: type this ^
<Kamping_Kaiser> ferronica, read what people tell you
<etmntONE> would this be a correct fstab entry for a Fat32 drive?
<etmntONE> /dev/hdb1       /media/slave    fat32    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0
<Kamping_Kaiser> you were told 10 minutes ago
<njdavid> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/712952
<Whyvas> ferronica, it works
<Whyvas> ferronica, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<cdubya> etmntONE, change fat32 to vfat.......
<Kamping_Kaiser> etmntONE, dont need to remount-ro, and personaly i dont put partitions in /media
<intelikey> etmntONE ah no fdisk will only show the partition type not the actual fs.   linux = ext2 partition    could actually be any fs.    if it's mounted   mount    will tell you what it is.
<Apostle^> how do i switch between users without logging anyone out?
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: lsmod |grep ^sd_mod
<etmntONE> thanks
<crimsun> njdavid: ok, hold a sec, tackling multiple things concurrently
<intelikey> etmntONE no not fat32   vfat
<tritium> Apostle^: there is a user-fast-switch gnome package in universe
<etmntONE> /dev/hdb1 on /media/slave type vfat (rw)
<Kamping_Kaiser> crimsun, "sd_mod      20448 0"
<etmntONE> thanks a lot guys
<njdavid> crimsun, It's cool. I appreciate it :)
<intelikey> oh i'm lagging...
<tritium> Apostle^: fast-user-switch-applet is the name, I believe
<crimsun> njdavid: are you using the optical/digital output or regular analog speakers?
<Apostle^> tritium, i don't think i gave this account sudo powers, how do i do that?
<njdavid> crimsun, Hehe, I'm not sure. 5 speakers, from Logitech. :-/
<tritium> Apostle^: add that user to the admin group
<crimsun> njdavid: in Applications> Accessories> Terminal, type: amixer set 'IEC958' off
<lkj1> tritium: still didn't work. Maybe it is a hardware problem?
<njdavid> crimsun, Do you want me to paste the output?
<Apostle^> tritium, how do i do that? :-)
<crimsun> njdavid: no need, we're not finished yet.
<njdavid> crimsun, Ok.
<crimsun> njdavid: now: amixer set 'Surround' on && amixer set 'Surround' 80% && amixer set 'Center' on && amixer set 'LFE' on && amixer set 'LFE' 80%
<tritium> lkj1: perhaps the module isn't loading automatically?
<crimsun> njdavid: (copy and paste that)
<lkj1> Why wouldn't it? I added those lines.
<tritium> lkj1: which NIC?
<lkj1> eth0
<tritium> lkj1: yes, but which manufacturer/model?
<njdavid> crimsun, What exactly is that doing? (only 2 of my speakers work, because I am using an onboard sound card.)
<lkj1> I don't know..
<lkj1> How do I find out without taking my comp apart?
<tritium> lkj1: please check with lspci or dmesg
<cdubya> Apostle^, System >Administration > Users and Groups
<Apostle^> cdubya, thanks
<crimsun> njdavid: now: amixer set 'Duplicate Front' on
<det_> Safe to upgrade from flight-7 today?
<C-O-L-T> can I set my computer to auto turn off? I mean for example I am printing something and after it would like to turn off my computer. Is there a possibility?
<cdubya> Apostle^, np
<njdavid> crimsun, Ok
<etmntONE> hmmm... it's mounted and I did "sudo chmod 777 -R /media/slave" and when I try to copy to it, it says I don't have permission?
<Kamping_Kaiser> C-O-L-T, only if you use a script or an acpi timeout
<lkj1> lspci says: Accton Corporation ethernet interface.. Never heard of Accton
<etmntONE> any idea why? this is a vfat partition
<fiend> hello guys, do you know any desktop resource monitors beside gkrellm and superkaramba? the one that's more console-like that gui, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> etmntONE, you shouldnt havce to chmod a fat32 partition
<crimsun> njdavid: does ``aplay -Dplug:surround51 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' give you any audible volume?
<etmntONE> I tried without it, but it says I can't write
* cdubya thinks Accton made the A-Open lower-end NICs....but seriously could be deranged as well.
<cdubya> heh
<njdavid> crimsun, no :(
<C-O-L-T> Kamping_Kaiser: is it so complicated. I mean I am not at home and I would like to turn off my pc. There is not a tool to which i say turn off my computer in 3 min a tool that pushes the turn off button? :D
<stone_> hello, can someone please help me with PPC install?
<etmntONE> however with root I can write to it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> C-O-L-T, short answer: no :)
<crimsun> njdavid: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<etmntONE> How would I let normal users write to my vfat partition?
<njdavid> crimsun, Now what?
<crimsun> njdavid: how about now (w/ aplay)?
<tritium> lkj1: do you get any output for eth0 from ifconfig?
<stone_> i have a Pismo with a brand new 80gb HD. first 60gb is OS X. 20gb is empty. i burn breezy ISO with FireStarter and Toast, put into Pismo, hold down C and nothing happens.
<etmntONE> chmod 777 -R seems to not work
<C-O-L-T> Kamping_Kaiser: :(
<etmntONE> :(
<Apostle^> stone_, firestarter is not a cd-burning program?
<njdavid> crimsun, Woo it worked!
<cdubya> Apostle^, no....firewall
<intelikey> etmntONE man mount   and use /  to search for  mask
<lkj1> only the mac address and other stuff, and it says no packets received tritium
<Apostle^> cdubya, he said he burned an iso with it.. :-0
<crimsun> njdavid: awesome, I'll need to modify alsa-utils yet again  <sigh>
<cdubya> njdavid, crimsun's the man.
<stone_> Apostle^: I tried both firestarter and Toast. both burn ISOs to CD. both burn them seemingly fine.
<Kamping_Kaiser> C-O-L-T, :(
<tritium> lkj1: okay, but that's a good sign
<njdavid> crimsun, But nothing else works..
<stone_> yet neither will make the CD bootable on my pismo
<Apostle^> stone_, firestarter is a firewall not a cd-burning program?
<crimsun> njdavid: not sure what you mean?
<tritium> lkj1: what does "sudo ifup eth0" do for you?
<tritium> Apostle^: yes
<intelikey> etmntONE in short  mount it with umask=0  gets every body full access.
<regeya> Kamping_Kaiser: if your nick is something you DM under, remind me to never DM with you.
<cdubya> Apostle^, if it's the same app I'm thinking of, yes
<stone_> if i hold down Option I see the Ubuntu CD. when i select it I get dropped into Open Firmware.
<njdavid> crimsun, The aplay command let me hear the sound, but when I try to play a movie, it doesn't work.
<regeya> </offtopic>
<cdubya> Apostle^, gnomebaker
<lkj1> it says already configured, tritium
<etmntONE> /dev/hdb1       /media/slave    vfat    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0
<crimsun> njdavid: using which program?
<etmntONE> where would I add that unmask-0 part
<Apostle^> cdubya, he keeps saying he uses it to burn cd's :-P
<Kamping_Kaiser> regeya, deathmatch? it used to be... untill i switched to linux.
<njdavid> crimsun, Totem?
<etmntONE> umask=0, sorry
<regeya> stone_: forgive me if you've answered this already....wait, I see you have.  no idea on a pismo.  that's weird that you get dumped to OF.
<stone_> Apostle^: firestarter is a CD/DVD burning app on OS X
<cdubya> Apostle^, heh
<njdavid> lol
<njdavid> crimsun, nevermind
<njdavid> crimsun, hehe
<regeya> Kamping_Kaiser: I used to DM under Linux...Quake, obviously....
<stone_> regeya: i agree. it is very weird.
<tritium> lkj1: can I double-check your /etc/network/interfaces again please?
<cdubya> Apostle^, stone_ is prolly right there....I don't use OS X anymore
<Apostle^> stone_, ahh, i understand now...... i was thinking of linux
<lkj1> Tritium: http://pastebin.com/712945
<regeya> pismo...pismo...
<Apostle^> cdubya, yea, miscommunication
<tritium> lkj1: is this after you edited it?
<stone_> Apostle^: i want to get to linux
<lkj1> no, before
* regeya looks up the pismo...old world or new world?
<cdubya> Apostle^, but on Ubuntu, it's a firewall app
<stone_> new World
<tritium> lkj1: can I see the new version?
<stone_> it uses Open Firmware
<etmntONE> :/
<lkj1> yes, 1sec
<cdubya> stone_, what's the issue
<regeya> wait, new world if OF, right?  /me is ignorant of mac history
<cdubya> regeya, yep
<stone_> cdubya: the ISO CDs I try to burn do not boot my Powerbook Pismo G3 while holding down C.
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: sorry, missed your response
<Kamping_Kaiser> crimsun, np. i let you worry about your other questions.
<stone_> cdubya: i have tried two different programs, two different CDs
<cdubya> stone_, did you try to burn the ISO using disk utility
* cdubya is guessing you're using OS X
<stone_> cdubya: i have had very poor experiences with that in the past.
<stone_> i am on OS X now
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: I don't know offhand if it's udev's or linux-source-2.6.15's fault. I'd file it against the former.
<cdubya> stone_, I've never had disk utility on Panther fail me once on an ISO burn unless it was my fault
<cdubya> that's why I asked
<stone_> cdubya: i will try disk utility then
<stone_> be back in a bit
<Kamping_Kaiser> crimsun, thanks. i'll do that
<cdubya> stone_, just a thought
<regeya> aha!  pismo! http://www.lowendmac.com/pb2/pismo.shtml
<lkj1> Tritium: http://pastebin.com/712956
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> yep, that's it regeya
<Whyvas> stone_, you should of bought a real computer
<tritium> should have?
<Whyvas> and not an over-priced useless piece of eye candy
<tritium> lkj1: thanks
<Whyvas> hehe
<stone_> Whyvas: this is an old powerbook pismo i have been using for years and years. served me VERY VERY well.
<lkj1> Unfortunately, I have to go to bed. Need to be at work early tomorrow. I'll be back tritium.
<stone_> cdubya: i am burning the ISO using DU now.
<tritium> lkj1: I can fix it for you
<lkj1> ok
<tritium> lkj1: I'll query you
<dli> stone_, how old? what cpu?
<stone_> i have years of experience with YDL and Fedora (ppc and x86) but i have never seen this before
<cdubya> stone_, their pretty decent from what I've heard....if that ISO fails, then maybe there's an issue with the ISO file itself?
<cdubya> stone_, know a few folks that run Panther on Pismos
<stone_> dli: it's a 2000 Powerbook G3/400 1gbRAM, 80gb HD
<lkj1> how do you mean, tritium?
<stone_> it normally runs Tiger
<dli> stone_, check md5sum of the iso file
<stone_> cdubya: i am thinking that but hoping now
<stone_> dli: how?
<tritium> lkj1: PM, essentially
<cdubya> dli, that's what I was thinking, just couldn't remember how
<cdubya> he
<dli> stone_, "md5sum foo.iso"
<cdubya> heh
<stone_> dli: can you be more specific, please?
<tritium> lkj1: you should have it now
<lkj1> thanks! I will write that down! Goodnight, all. :)
<regeya> Whyvas: in all seriousness, have you ever used an OS X machine?  veeeeeeeeeeery nice, at least if you have a quartz extreme compliant gfx card ;-)
<dli> stone_, "man md5sum"
<cdubya> stone_, just issue that command to the filename...... md5sum filename.iso
<regeya> Whyvas: and it's not as dumbed down as GNOME.  never thought I'd see an environment more dumbed-down than MacOS.
<stone_> cdubya, dli : doing it now
* regeya runs!
<cdubya> heh
<stone_> bstone$ md5sum ubuntu-5.10-install-powerpc.iso
<stone_> how long should it take?
<stone_> it says
<stone_> 8886a26a1da1daa3669ed6e1253bd93b  ubuntu-5.10-install-powerpc.iso
<dli> stone_, and you can get the correct checksum from the download site
<Whyvas> regeya, that doesn't change the fact that they're overpriced eye candy for prissy users
<regeya> 1GHz Pismo???!?  mac people are scary.
<stone_> dli: this is where i got it: ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/
<stone_> where is the checksum?
<regeya> Whyvas: prissy users who *don't* have to have features pulled out to relieve confusion, though... ;-D
<Whyvas> yeah, prissy users who do "video editing" on a mac because it's faster
<dli> stone_, check the official ubuntu site
<regeya> "Wait!  I just thought of something!  There's some guy in West Virginia who MIGHT get confused if he EVER USED GNOME and tried to RIP A CD and was presented with BITRATE OPTIONS!  WE GOTTA TAKE THAT OUT!!!!! OHNOES!Q#$^8"
<intelikey> hmmm is this a mac -vs- blah war ?
<stone_> dli cdubya : checksum checks out
<stone_> same on each
<stone_> md5 command spits out what the mirror has exactly
<regeya> intelikey: trolls trolling the troll
* tritium shakes his head
<cdubya> stone_, k. you going to try the one you burned with disk utility?
<Centaur5> Is there a program similar to KMix for gnome?
<stone_> cdubya: putting it in now
<dli> stone_, yes, checksum is correct
<manji> hey, what package gives me all the microsoft truetype fonts?
<cdubya> stone_, so is it dropping you into OF?
<stone_> cdubya: when i hold down C it boots to OS X normally
<dli> stone_, then, check the cd
<stone_> when i hold down Option and select the Ubuntu CD, it drops me to OF
<Whyvas> intelikey, no, this is me talking about hardware and regeya talking about specific software of a specific OS
<regeya> So hardware is overpriced eyecandy...right...
<regeya> gotcha.
<Whyvas> mac hardware is...
<stone_> damn
<stone_> c fails
<stone_> holding down option
<stone_> i can see the Ubuntu CD with the penguin
<Whyvas> im not talking about the eyecandy of a desktop
<Whyvas> i mean the way a machine looks
<mugzie> can someone help me im having trouble getting java runtime enviorment for my firefox i read the wiki but im still confused i dont know exactly what to do
* intelikey joins in a corse of 'troll troll troll your boat...'
<stone_> and IT BOOTS ME TO OF!!! GAHHS
<ferronica> ok
<igcek> how to mount sb key?#mount /dev/***
<regeya> ok, well, since you're not biting, Whyvas, I'll have to agree.  we have these eMacs at work that are failing at an incredible speed due to BAD CAPACITORS.  But DERN they're PURTY
<Whyvas> mugzie, use synaptic package manager to install it
<cdubya> stone_, try to boot the cd from there
<igcek> usb*
<stone_> cdubya: i shall
<stone_> be back in a few
<tritium> !tell stone about enter
<ebaad> hello everybody
<Whyvas> regeya, solder some new ones on
<intelikey> igcek mount /dev/sd? /mount/point
<Whyvas> that's an easy fix
<ebaad> I have a question about upgrade
<Whyvas> i fix old mobos with bad caps all the time
<mugzie> whyvas i dont got synpatic on this im using floxbox
<ebaad> I get the error E: couldn't find package update
<ferronica> Whyvas:??????//
<regeya> meanwhile we can't replace hardware until it dies, and we have these damned beige macs all over the place too.  I think they were designed to survive thermonuclear war, or something.
<ebaad> when updating the applications
<regeya> whyvas, in between slacking and loafing, I'll do that.
<Whyvas> heh
<ebaad> can somebody tell me how to fix it
<igcek> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<igcek> root@clj22-212:/home/irena#
<intelikey> everyone seems to be flocking to floxbox these days.
<mugzie> whyvas im in floxbox they dont got synpatic
<Whyvas> err
<regeya> floxbox?
<mugzie> fluxbox i meant
<Whyvas> use dselect
<Whyvas> or dpkg
<mugzie> um sorry im so new idk what u talking bout
<regeya> yeh why the sudden fluxbox resurgence
<dli> mugzie, you can run synaptic in fluxbox or any wm
<intelikey> igcek that error is deceptive.  probably menas that the wrong device node was specified.
<mugzie> dli but how would i run it
<Whyvas> open a shell and type synaptic
<miguelsr> hey does some one know how to search movies on megaupload?
<Whyvas> as root
<dli> mugzie, I heard about gksudo
<Whyvas> to be root, type sudo synaptic
<Whyvas> then put in your user password
<tritium> miguelsr: don't discuss that here
<intelikey> gksudo if you please.
<regeya> besides, whyvas, my talents don't lie in the solder-something-and-have-it-work-afterward area...ok, this time I mean it, </offtopic>
<miguelsr> where!!
<dli> whyami, then, you get "can not open DISPLAY"
<mugzie> ok
<stone_> cdubya dli : never trust a checksum.
<cdubya> stone_, how's that?
<tritium> miguelsr: how about nowhere, since that's illegal?
<ebaad> I get the error E: couldn't find package update
<Apostle^> hardware question: if you remove all the ram from a mobo, boot it and it gives no beep it is fried like an egg yes?
<ebaad> when trying to update installation
<stone_> cdubya: it failed to boot my perfectly working desktop g4
<manji> hey, what package gives me all the microsoft truetype fonts?
<tritium> msttcorefonts
<cdubya> stone_, heh
<manji> ah many thanks
<intelikey> Apostle^ depends on the board
<Whyvas> cannot open display??
<dli> stone_, you can never trust a checksum for 100%, but it's very unlikely you shouldn't trust it for practical purposes
<whyami> is there a way I can install ubuntu onto a mounted disk image within another ubuntu machine?
<Apostle^> intelikey, i have another computer where it turns on, all the hd's led's fans etc, but nothing happens.
<manji> whyami: of course
<stone_> i have never used md5 before and i won't ever again. lol
<tritium> stone_: why not?
<stone_> i am downloading from a different mirror this time
<dli> whyami, what about simply "cp -a" your currect ubuntu to it?
<stone_> tritium: because md5 told me the download i had was fine, when it was not
<cdubya> stone_, hate to say it, but you might try to download the ISO again, if it's not too painful on your connection.
<whyami> becuase I want to put just a minimal install on this disk image.
<dli> stone_, why it is not fine?
<stone_> cdubya: step ahead of ya
<tritium> stone_: if the checksum was correct, the image was good
<stone_> already 33mb into it
<stone_> 250kb/sec
<dli> whyami, I don't know ubuntu has a minimum, go debian
<Whyvas> stone_, did you try the cd check in the boot menu?
<cdubya> stone_, installed that on a Bondi here at that house that I had several of laying around.....it was kinda fun actually
<whyami> the server install is minimum enough. This is what I want to install.
<cdubya> stone_, figuring out the right mouse click equivalents was interesting.....heh
<stone_> i am frm a mac family. got three here with me.
<Madpilot> stone_, run the torrent instead - bittorrent does checking as it downloads
<dli> tritium, theoretically, the image could be still bad
<igcek> [4295403.500000]  VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb.
<igcek> [4295403.514000]  VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sdb.
<igcek> [4295403.527000]  VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sdb.
<igcek> [4295403.542000]  ReiserFS: sdb: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sdb
<igcek> [4295403.556000]  ReiserFS: sdb: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sdb
<igcek> [4295403.570000]  XFS: bad magic number
<igcek> [4295403.570000]  XFS: SB validate failed
<igcek> [4295403.584000]  XFS: bad magic number
<igcek> [4295403.584000]  XFS: SB validate failed
<cdubya> stone_, /me grew up on macs.....but haven't bought a new one yet
<Apostle^> igcek, pastebin.com please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Whyvas> and the KICK!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@84-255-241-173.dsl.t-2.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<intelikey> some older boards have enough ram on board to boot w/o any sticks....  some only run the bios test if they have ram....  most key the speeker about three times indicating the unable to post bios error.   Apostle^
<stone_> i hae issues with bittorrent. my ISP is the public school across the street and it blocks BT
<tritium> No, he's not kicked, just quieted
<stone_> tritium: that was cool. you're a stealth op!
<tritium> dli: the MD5 collision issue is very rare
<Apostle^> intelikey, mine is a newer, p4 pci-express board, when i remove the ram no beeps, when i boot it with it no beeps, but also nothing else
<Madpilot> stoat, all the ops here are "stealthed" ;)
<tritium> stone_: we don't like to remain opped
<stone_> Madpilot: stoat?
<mugzie> ok i in synaptic what now what should i look under for java?
<dli> tritium, theoretically, it's very rare
<cdubya> heh
<Madpilot> stone_, gah - tab-complete error...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<stone_> and where did this ridiculous _ come from in my nick?
<stone_> weird
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@84-255-241-173.dsl.t-2.net]  by tritium
<whyami> so how do I install the server installation files on a mounted hd image?
<Apostle^> stone_, 'stone' is probably taken
<borikangel> i got problem with linux, anybody help me????
<cdubya> stone_, I think it does that if that's a second choice
<Whyvas> god this channel is frustrating
<tritium> dli: even practically, it's very rare ;)
<stone_> tritium: you've got an @
<stone_> !
<ubotu> stone_: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<intelikey> Apostle^ i'd pull all periferials and test with only the speaker pluged in.  no drives no sound/vidio nothing   if possable.
<tritium> stone_: I had to unquiet somebody ;)
<stone_> tritium: where did your @ go?
<stone_> it left!
<tritium> doh!
<Apostle^> intelikey, i see, what does the speaker look like
<dli> whyami, you cp the vmlinuz, initrd, and the .iso installation image from the installation cd to hdd, and install hdd to load the vmlinuz image
<Apostle^> intelikey, the cord atleast
<borikangel> dam
<tritium> Whyvas: what's the matter?
<intelikey> small two wire with a dubble female plug
<dli> whyami, if you mean, you want an installation hdd rather than an installation cd
<Whyvas> just a never ending flow of annoyances
<Apostle^> intelikey, hmm, i don't really know what that means :-)
<stone_> just broke 100mb on the download
<stone_> should this partition i am using for the Ubuntu be "Free space" or simple empty but formatted?
<dli> stone_, you can use jigdo to download .iso
<intelikey> Apostle^ if you can recognize 'the speaker' in the box.  follow the wires from it.
<stone_> dli: jigdo?
<whyami> dli: what I want is a disk image which I can then copy onto another machine and will just boot up ubuntu.
<Apostle^> intelikey, does it look like an ordinary speaker?
<intelikey> yep most of them do
<dli> whyami, cp your current installation to it
<whyami> dli: my current installation is too big.
<Apostle^> intelikey, the video is built in, is that okay
<charchuck> Can anyone help me with a repository problem?  I'm new to all of this and am getting a message I don't understand.
<stone_> btw, check this out
<stone_> http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<intelikey> not really.  but nothing you can do about it.
<dli> whyami, then, you chroot to it, and remove packages
<stone_> my maintainer is a close friend of mine. he got me into linux stuff
<silvalynin> hey guys, i just got ubuntu installed, but i'm having trouble getting Flash installed
<dli> charchuck, pastebin the error message
<Apostle^> intelikey, well i have a pci-express card, but i removed it to rule it out as being the problem
<stone_> silvalynin: try gnash. http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<dli> charchuck, if you don't want others to guess
<charchuck> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<charchuck> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mugzie> hey guys im in synaptic but which java do i install?
<mugzie> ??
<tritium> charchuck: don't do that again please
<silvalynin> stone, is that just as good?
<dli> tritium, my fault, I should have said, "go to pastebin.com, and paste it there" :(
<intelikey> Apostle^ yes.  that is the idea.   zero in on the exact culpret.  then you will know what needs to be done.  as long as the condition is "doesn't work"  it's kinda hard to fix...  when the error is known then a course of action becomes plain.
<tritium> dli: no problem :)
<charchuck> I'm sorry... Someone asked to see the error message.  Like I said, I'm new to all of this.
<stone_> silvalynin: i dunno. never used it before, but a close friend mad it
<Apostle^> intelikey, i think the whole MB is fried for some reason
<tritium> charchuck: it's no problem :)
<mugzie> um can someone help?
<dli> charchuck, yes, but I said, "pastebin it" :( ask ubotu about pastebin
<Apostle^> intelikey, even though visual inspection reveals no damaged
<Madpilot> charchuck, next time, use pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<silvalynin> oo, anyway to just get the original file working?
<stone_> ok time for this little boy to go to bed
<stone_> i gotta walk the woman to the bus at 9am
<intelikey> Apostle^ it indeed can be.    one other thing.  have you replaced the cpu to see if it's a core falt ?
<stone_> goodnight, friends. thank you all much for your patience and assistance
<cdubya> mugzie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<cdubya> stone_, later
<charchuck> Heh, sorry.  I thought it was a typo and you just meant paste.  Sorry. =] 
<silvalynin> nite
<mugzie> no no im in synpatic like everyone told me to
<charchuck> Thanks for the address though.
<silvalynin> so, can anyone help me with getting Flash installed?
<mugzie> u just wanna know what java file do i download i want the run time
<Apostle^> intelikey, l don't have another pentium 4 to put in it, i'm going to take it to the shop i guess.
<dli> !ubotu tell silvalynin about flash
<intelikey> Apostle^ putting that cpu in another box would be a good test.    (even at a shop)
<cdubya> silvalynin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29           look for the flash section
<mugzie> but im kinda confused'
<silvalynin> alright, thanks both of you
<dli> silvalynin, I like firefox because I really hate flash :(
<cdubya> mugzie, the jre
<Apostle^> intelikey, yea, i wonder how much they charge for a problem find, estimate whatever you want to call it, maybe even free if you have them do the work
<mugzie> ok
<tritium> Good night, all
<cdubya> later tritium
<tritium> see you cdubya
<mugzie> wait i dont see a fre sorry if i seem stupid :(
<mugzie> jre i meant
<intelikey> Apostle^ well this is not an official computer shop.  but we've never charged for diagnosis.    it generates more business if people feel like you are trying to help them...
<cdubya> mugzie, yeah, if you click on the link in the wiki there to http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<Apostle^> intelikey, yea, this is a local pc shop i'm going to take it to so maybe free
<lasindi> Hi all, how do you mount a "Linux LVM" partition? I've been trying with just "mount /dev/hda5 /blah" but it tells me to specify a filesystem.
<Apostle^> intelikey, i know bestbuy is $50
<cdubya> mugzie, then scroll down to the JRE installer link
<mugzie> ok
<mugzie> got ya now
<intelikey> ok back to my code.  luck with it Apostle^
<Apostle^> intelikey, thanks, later
<cdubya> mugzie, just follow those wiki docs to the t and you should be good to go.
<Centaur5> Is there a way to switch whether the sound goes out the speakers or the headphone jack on a laptop?
<mugzie> cduya should i get the rpm self extracting or the.....regular self extracting
<charchuck> All right!  Fixed the problem.  Thanks guys.
<njdavid> How do I edit my resolutions?
<njdavid> I know my card and monitor support 1280x1024
<cdubya> mugzie, get the .bin file
<njdavid> But it's at 1152x864 now.
<mugzie> there both.bin
<mugzie> ones rpm tho
<bimberi> ubotu tell njdavid about fixres
<mugzie> ones rpm.bin
<silvalynin> hmm how would I be able to access all of my music that's on my Windows partition?
<cdubya> mugzie, download the one that says "Linux self-extracting file"
<bimberi> Centaur5: double-click on the volume applet - I have a separate Headphone volume slider
<cdubya> silvalynin, mount the partition
<bimberi> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<njdavid> bimberi, I've already done that and added it when I reconfigured, it's not available as an option in preferences.
<Centaur5> bimberi: Okay, I already checked that.  I guess there probably isn't good enough support for my sound card.
<miguelsr> does ubuntu have an internal firewall like windows?
<bimberi> njdavid: hmmk
<bimberi> Centaur5: do you have the ALSA mixer selected (File -> Change Device)?
<Centaur5> bimberi: Yeah, there's just master and pcm
<pemdasi> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dli> miguelsr, don't worry about it, ubuntu is secure by default, while windows in insecure by default
<bimberi> Centaur5: ok, i'm out then sorry :|
<silvalynin> bimberi can you tell me how I would go about running diskmounter, i'm a complete linux noob, this is my first time ever using it
* intelikey uses aumix
<intelikey> light weight text and graphical  user friendly.
<cdubya> silvalynin, it tells you how on that wiki link he gave earlier
<Centaur5> bimberi: Thanks, it's not your fault.  I just read that I should be able to adjust that and I wanted to double check that I was doing it right.
<intelikey> in the repos
<cdubya> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<silvalynin> "Save this file on your local hard drive"
<silvalynin> save the web page?
<bimberi> silvalynin: yes
<bimberi> silvalynin: then open a terminal, 'cd Desktop'  (or wherever it saved the file) and 'sudo bash diskmounter'
<silvalynin> alright i did it, thanks
<grte> Hey, can anybody tell me how I can grep a man page?
<intelikey> grte via man ?    man /path/to/file
<Meshezabeel> Greetings, can anyone tell me if there is something included in Ubuntu that is not included in Edubuntu?
<grte> The man file is in gz, though.  I tried grepping it directly and got nothing.
<cdubya> better call it a night. g'nite all
<intelikey> man can do files as well as the normal man pages
<Meshezabeel> g'nite cdubya
<grte> Yeah, I get that.
<bimberi> grte: man -P cat whatever | grep string
<grte> What I'm wondering, though, is how I can grep a man page to show the entries I'm looking for.
<bimberi> ?
<silvalynin> i can't play mp3's...
<bimberi> '-P cat'  is use cat as the pager
<intelikey> gzip -v blah | grep string     maybe what you are askinf
<tokennrg> or use zcat
<bimberi> yes zcat
<grte> Okay, I'll give that a try.
<silvalynin> what program should i use to play mp3's?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell silvalynin about mp3
<bimberi> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<silvalynin> by default it's trying to use Totem movie player
<silvalynin> oo
<Madpilot> silvalynin, see the pm the bot just sent you
<silvalynin> thanks
<whyami> is there a way to convert a Debian system to ubuntu? I tried changing the sources list to Breezy and did an apt-get dist-upgrade. Now some things (like sudo for example) are broken.
<det> What is the best way to enable beagle when I log in?
<tokennrg> whyami: I've got to think that probably won't work well
<whyami> tokennrg: well...it didn't! :-)
<Meshezabeel> whyami, back up files you need and wipe your system
<whyami> Meshezabeel: then run the install CD?
<intelikey> whyami sudo is over rated anyway.   remove -purge it and reinstalle it....
<Meshezabeel> whyami yes
<mugzie> im still having problems i did exactly what the wiki said and firefox stilll says i dont have java runtime enviorment?
<ferronica> whyvas; wilu help me
<Madpilot> mugzie, did you follow the "Selecting the default Java version" section of the wiki page?
<Meshezabeel> install cd will let you wipe your existing debian partition anyhow
<ferronica> whyvas; if u dont hav any probelm???
<mugzie> grr no i didnt let me do that
<ferronica> whyvas; can i burn CD in ubuntu???
<Madpilot> ferronica, of course. Stick a blank CD in, and Ubuntu should popup a window asking you what you want to do with it
<intelikey> Meshezabeel unless you are a pretty good hand at linux the install cd wont let you install on a partition with files still on it....
<ferronica> whyvas; So there is no need to launch application first???
<Madpilot> ferronica, just stick a blank CD in and watch what happens...
<intelikey> Madpilot yes.  now what is the ubuntu way to stop it from doing that ?
<Meshezabeel> intelikey, there's an option on the CD to "erase existing partition", haven't ever needed it though so I'm not sure
<ferronica> Madpilot: If i wanna to launch application???
<Madpilot> ferronica & intelikey: just close the popup window and open whatever other burning app you want to use
<ferronica> Madpilot: wanna to see options, bcoz in synaptic it shows me installed
<Apostle^> how do i make evolution stay in tray when i hit the X ?
<mugzie> ok now in terminal i get there are 3 alternatives which provide java which one do ipick
<ferronica> Madpilot: ok let me insert one blank CD ok
<Madpilot> mugzie, the one that says "sun" in the name somewhere
<Meshezabeel> I am currently using Edubuntu in the lab at the school, but am wondering does Ubuntu also come with KTouch? I'm trying to find app lists on the different distributsions, but they all seem very vague. If someone can direct me to a page that lists all apps that would also be helpful.
<intelikey> Madpilot not my question.   i mean make it stop "auto-detecting" things like the insertion of a cd
<jake_> is there a howto on modifying the standard initrd?
<bimberi> Meshezabeel: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> intelikey, there's a checkbox on the "I've found a blank CD" popup, I think
<mugzie> nope no sun in the name i got usr/bin/gij-wrapper4.0  isr/lib/jvm/java-gjc/bin/java or usr/lib/jse/1.4/bin/java
<Apostle^> how do i make evolution stay in tray when i hit the X ?
<ferronica> Madpilot: ok i hav inserted one blank CD, but i wanna to make one mp3
<Madpilot> mugzie, you want the jse one, I think
<ferronica> Madpilot: there is no option to creat Mp3 playback
<mugzie> ok thanks
<jake_> I figured out how to extract the existing initrd, and made the modifications I want, but can't rebuild it
<Madpilot> ferronica, you can get mp3 support in Serpentine to get mp3s onto an audio CD, I think (I have no music in mp3, so I'm not sure...)
<intelikey> jake_ man mkcramfs
<jake_> thanks intelikey
<ferronica> Madpilot: Is it available in synaptic pacakge manager
<Meshezabeel> biberi, are these packages all included in the Live CD, or do some have to be downloaded and installed from repositories?
<Apostle^> how do i make evolution stay in tray when i hit the X ?
<jake_> it seems to be a cifo archive though
<ferronica> Madpilot: Or i hav to install it from outside
<Madpilot> ferronica, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SerpentineHowTo
<bimberi> Meshezabeel: that's everything.  LiveCD only has a selection
<Meshezabeel> bimberi, spelled your name wrong above
<bimberi> Meshezabeel: i got it eventually :)
<Meshezabeel> :)
<monsterb> What's command to list details about a drive?
<DBO> hdparm /dev/<drive>
<pemdasi> monsterb what kind of details?
<intelikey> fkisk -l /dev/blah
<pemdasi> df -h
<Meshezabeel> bimberi, I am looking for the apps that are directly available on the live/desktop CD
<fiend> fkisk?
<Madpilot> ferronica, just a sec, there's an "adding mp3 support to Serpentine" tutorial somewhere...
<pemdasi> if you just want space used/free
<pemdasi> on all mounted drives
<intelikey> pemdasi hmmm that ould only list fs stats
<bimberi> Meshezabeel: yes, unfortunately i don't know where that's listed sorry :|
<pemdasi> intelikey yeah, not sure what kind of information they want
<monsterb> pemdasi: file sizes and how much space is avail
<intelikey> du   df    file    stat     all good commends
<Apostle^> how do i make evolution stay in tray when i hit the X ?
<ferronica> Madpilot: Ok i found it
<mugzie> grr it still says i dont got it damnit im so mad
<coolio> im trying to isntall mythtv and im having a bit of trouble and im sort of a newbie. I read a tutorial and in one of the commands that i have to execute it is this: "modprobe ivtv"
<ferronica> Madpilot: i hav just added 193 MB size mp3
<ferronica> Madpilot: and it telling me disc capacity exceeded
<coolio> But i get an error saying: "Fatal: Module ivtv not found."
<coolio> http://s91928265.onlinehome.us/hfamily/mythtv/myth_ubuntu.html
<coolio> that is the tutorial
<Meshezabeel> bimberi, ok thanks :)
<coolio> i was hoping that someone can tell me why it doesnt work.... :)
<Madpilot> ferronica, odd - you did add the mp3 support to Serpentine?
<Apostle^> anyone know how to activate putting evolution into system tray?
<ferronica> Madpilot: i added nothing
<intelikey> 193m mp3  lol  what is it four weeks of music ?
<ferronica> Madpilot: just opened it
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<monsterb> !freespace
<ubotu> monsterb: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ferronica> Madpilot: can i download it vis synaptic pacakage manager???
<intelikey> monsterb df
<mugzie> man i can believe this didnt work im so dang frustrated is there anyway i can use the synaptic to install java runtime enviorment to my firefox?
<Madpilot> ferronica, no, you need to edit one bit of Serpentine's settings to get mp3 to burn
<Apostle^> anyone know how to activate putting evolution into system tray?
<monsterb> intelikey: thx
<mugzie> anyone?
<intelikey> monsterb no problem.  but it was answered by several when you first asked.
<fiend> mugzie, have you search packages.ubuntu.com?
<mugzie> no i havent
<Madpilot> ferronica, gah, sorry, I'm not thinking now - it's late - AFAIK if you can play mp3 in Ubuntu, you should be able to play them
<intelikey> hmmm no festival for ub5.4 ???
<Madpilot> burn them, even...
<bimberi> !info festival hoary
<ubotu> festival: (general multi-lingual speech synthesis system), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.4.3-16 (hoary), Packaged size: 841 kB, Installed size: 2516 kB
<bimberi> intelikey: seems it's there
<ferronica1> ??????????????????????
<Apostle^> anyone know how to activate putting evolution into system tray?
<ferronica1> Madpilot: what i hav to ADD in serpetine????????????
<ferronica1> Madpilot: to creat mp3 CD
<Madpilot> ferronica, can you play mp3s in Ubuntu? If you can, you should be able to burn mp3s into audio w/ Serpentine
<ferronica1> Madpilot: YES, i use VLC player tp play
<ferronica1> Madpilot: i am able to add mp3 to serpetine but it shpwing me space eceeded
<ferronica1> Madpilot: disk capacity exceeded
<Madpilot> ferronica1, that I'm not sure about, but you should be able to burn the things, at least
<intelikey> bimberi ah yes forgot i had disabled some repos for a forced downgrade....   ;/
<bimberi> intelikey: aha :)
<Trashcan> :( 168kb/s, 1h15m33s remaining :(
<intelikey> one thing about tweeking the whole box... one can forget what they have and haven't changed.....    "except there is nothing i haven't changed...."
<aftertaf> bling :)
<Trashcan> lol intellikey- nice one
<ferronica1> any one here uses to burn mp3
<aftertaf> yep, k3b
<monsterb> !SETTINGS.DAT
<ubotu> monsterb: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ferronica1> HELP!
<Trashcan> ferronica1> any one here uses to burn mp3 <--- was that a sentence?
<monsterb> Trashcan: Are u a english teacher? lol
<Trashcan> nope, but he's being pushy and didn't even ask a question :o
<ferronica1> Trashcan: if u can understand fine
<monsterb> I like cheese.
<Trashcan> lol
<ferronica1> Trashcan: no time to explain whole thing
<ferronica1> Trashcan: Do u know???
<Trashcan> know WHAT?
<ferronica1> Trashcan: to burn Mp3 CD
<Trashcan> take time to explain *something*
<aftertaf> ferronica1, what is your actual question?
<monsterb> ferronical: use k3b to burn mp3s to CD.
<aftertaf> ^^ yes
<ferronica1> aftertaf: i wanna to creat mp3 CD using serpetine
<ferronica1> aftertaf: i hav serpetine installed
<aftertaf> never used it. k3b myself...
<aftertaf> !serpentine
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, aftertaf
<ferronica1> aftertaf: dont know why it showing capacity exceeded
<aftertaf> before you burn?
<aftertaf> how many minutes?
<ferronica1> aftertaf: by default sets to 42 miniutes
<ferronica1> aftertaf: but my CD is 700Mb which means 80 miniutes
<aftertaf> by default? you mean it will only burn 42 mins of audio?
<drcode> any one know about video card?
<aftertaf> ferronica1, try k3b..... seriously
<drcode> I Need to know what is the best
<drcode> GIGABYTE nVidia PCX6600GT
<drcode> 128MB DDR3, MEM CLOCK 1000, TV, 128BIT, DVI, SILENT PIPE
<drcode> and GIGABYTE nVidia PCX6600GT
<drcode> 256MB DDR2, MEM CLOCK 1000, TV, 128BIT, DVI, HDTV
<monsterb> ferronical: how many mp3s are u trying to burn?
<aftertaf> ferronica1, its like nero...as easy to use
<ferronica1> aftertaf: what abot gnome baker
<aftertaf> monsterb, it only proposes 42mins of burning....
<aftertaf> ferronica1, the only soft to burn cds that i've managed to get working easily is k3b. so i stick withn it.
<ferronica1> aftertaf: hav u ever used it
<ferronica1> aftertaf: Gnome baker
<aftertaf> no never
<killapop> ferronica1: gnomebaker is very good
<monsterb> aftertaf: on ferronical computer or all? mine goes up to 90min
<Madpilot> ferronica1, in Serpentine, there should be a dropdown to chose the length/size of the CD you're using
<aftertaf> monsterb, on ferronica1 's pc...
<killapop> ferronica1: i used both k3b and gnomebaker and they're both good.
<monsterb> aftertaf: oh
<user429> since you're talking about CD burning, I have a question when you've solved the current issue, if no one minds
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> ask.
<DBO> user429, go ahead and ask now
<aftertaf> complications help make things easier to mess up/ er i mean understand...
<alex_joni> is there a channel for developers ?
<ferronica1> aftertaf: can i send u one screen shot???
<user429> I just tried to burn a CD with Serpentine, after downloading the right packages to get it to read Mp3 files...
<monsterb> aftertaf ferronical : I agree, k3b would be the best - just like nero
<user429> it only burned 3 audio tracks, and finished
<aftertaf> ferronica1, ive never used the others..... did you see what Madpilot said?
<Madpilot> alex_joni, #ubuntu-devel
<aftertaf> user429, argh!!!!!!! k3b :] 
<user429> the CD plays fine... it doesn't seem to be a bad burn... but it only contains 3 tracks
<user429> of 16
<alex_joni> Madpilot: thx
<ferronica1> in Serpentine, there should be a dropdown to chose the length/size of the CD you're using
<user429> so I should just get k3b, eh? I used it once from some other LiveCD Dist.
<DBO> user429, k3b is the best, I like it better than nero
<wacko> is it possible for a cd burner to break if you burn data for a few hours?
<ferronica1> Madpilot: can i send u screen shot
<monsterb> user429: k3b would b my choice
<user429> wacko: I would hope not
<Madpilot> ferronica1, hmm, what of?
<DBO> wacko, its possible for it to break doing just about anything...  its not likely though
<wacko> k3b is my choice as well
<ferronica1> Madpilot: Serpetine window
<wacko> o well i am burning 160 gigs of data tonight and hope i dont break my burner
<wacko> dvds
<aftertaf> wacko, thats a BIG DVD dude ;)
<ferronica1> Madpilot: where it showing me error
<user429> thanks. I'm sort of still a linux n00b, so I was just trying to make do with whatever was lying around in Ubuntu
<noiesmo> k3b rocks my world best burning app I reakon
<wacko> aftertaf: it is many dvds lol
<monsterb> Madpilot: lol
<wacko> wish i had double layer discs
<ferronica1> Madpilot: disc usge: 42 miniutes and 21 seconds overlapping
<aftertaf> user429, apt-get k3b :)
<aftertaf> ferronica1, did you find the size of CD dialog?
<DBO> wacko, you will right until you look how long they take to burn
<ferronica1> Madpilot: disc cpacity: 80 miniutes
<monsterb> ferronical: do u have a blank cd in drive?
<wacko> DBO: double layer takes longer?
<DBO> wacko, much
<Madpilot> ferronica1, so you've got 120 minutes of music, or what?
<aftertaf> never tried double yet....
<ferronica1> aftertaf: u mean disc capacity
<aftertaf> ferronica1, yup
<wacko> DBO: because more data or because the technology is not up to par yet?
<user429> aftertaf: am I a loser for using synaptic? hehe
* aftertaf wants a vinyl burner......
<aftertaf> user429, heheh yes.
<ferronica1> Madpilot: it showing me 42 miniutes and 21 seconds overlapping
<aftertaf> user429, certainly not ;P
<DBO> wacko, burning more data = longer burn time, and the newer format also has slower burn rates
<monsterb> ferronical: im burning 78min worth of music right now on Serpentine ... it works good.
<wacko> just got done burning all my music and it was 9 dvds lol
<metatag> cat: hi
<ferronica1> Madpilot: and just below disc capacity exceeded!
<cat> hey is there any automounting bash script for example to automount a windows hd so i can listen to music
<cat> hey metatag
<Madpilot> ferronica1, all I can think if is that there's something wrong with your mp3s...
<wacko> cat: put it in fstab
<DBO> !tell cat about fstab
<ferronica1> Madpilot: accept one file
<metatag> aeon17x: hi
<ferronica1> Madpilot: accept it, its a screen shot
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Madpilot> ferronica1, use imageshack - I do not accept files thru IRC
<monsterb> Madpilot: beware of screenshots - lol
<wacko> lol
<wacko> ferronica1: give us a link
<metatag> wacko: hi
<wacko> metatag: yes?
<mud2005> presario 5000z laptop:I had to use acpi=off to get my built in wireless card to work but now I cant see how much battery is left??? and apm isnt supported, what do I do?
<metatag> wacko: how are you?
<wacko> good!!!!!!!!!!
<ferronica> Madpilot: r u there
<user429> dang, 5k mhz.... awesome
<user429> = )
<wacko> burning my 160 gigs of data to many dvds tonight
<Madpilot> ferronica, pastebin (or imageshack...) the screenie, then post the URL here
<wacko> my storage hard drive is failing
<metatag> wacko: why is it failing?
<wacko> metatag: i dont know it sucks bady i am getting input/output errors and it mounted itself as read only
<ferronica> Madpilot: what is imageshack
<wacko> ferronica: a website to upload images
<Madpilot> imageshack.us - a free image hosting service.
<metatag> wacko: ohh why don't you see a doctor?
<monsterb> wacko: Are u going to scrap it or try to repair it with a low-level format?
<wacko> metatag: your very funny
<metatag> wacko: thanks
<wacko> ferronica: upload your screenshot here http://www.desktoprating.com/
<user429> wacko, GRC.com's SpinRite is awesome
<me2win> Madpilot: on packages.ubuntu.com, do i need to download all the dependencies of something, or if is there a "all together" kind of thing?
<Madpilot> me2win, no idea - I think you'll have to download everything individually. You can't just let apt-get/Synaptic sort all that out?
<metatag> me2win: do you use synaptic?
<user429> peaces
<metatag> btw don't you people find adept buggy.. sort of?
<scheuri> hi all
<wacko> user i dont need to recover files i am copying them now all  iam going to fsck the disc and try to repair it after
<monsterb> wacko: You may need a Restraining Order. metatagg like you a little too much.
<aftertaf> metatag, tell mornfall about it on kubuntu. hes the dev ;)
<me2win> Madpilot: well, my brother is having problems with his repos, and I wanted to try and SSH in to help him sort them out because the rrors he is getting are really wierd. But Since the repos are screwed, he would need to get the pkg from the website
<wacko> monsterb: i dont see why he would
<aftertaf> wacko, my /tmp-/var partition does that sometimes. spooky :/
<metatag> aftertaf: ok
<Madpilot> me2win, sounds like it might be easier to just rebuild his sources.list
<Madpilot> me2win, to use different repos
<me2win> Madpilot: we have several times over, still something is wrong
<wacko> aftertaf: your temp has input/output errors sometimes?
<me2win> Madpilot: like i said, its something really wierd going on
<monsterb> wacko: what filesystem were u using?
<wacko> monsterb: ext3
<ferronica> Madpilot: where is the option to upload
<aftertaf> wacko, yep
<aftertaf> wacko, separate partition.
<Madpilot> ferronica, from what?
<wacko> aftertaf: you partion must be failing as well
<chripher> does somebody know how to get a g400 to work in ubuntu
<aftertaf> happy happy joy joy :(
<aftertaf> chripher, with ppc install cd?
<scheuri> chripher: you mean a geforce? Nvidia?
<chripher> no Matrox
<scheuri> uh? g400 is a ppc?
<scheuri> ah
<ferronica> Madpilot: image shack
<chripher> no ppc
<chripher> inte p3
<chripher> intel
<ferronica> Madpilot: i am sending u file accept it please
<Madpilot> ferronica, there should be a button that says "Upload Image" or something like that
<scheuri> chripher: your xserver is not running then?
<ferronica> Madpilot: that one is tidious
<chripher> no I am running on default xorg.conf now
<chamo> what's the best linux software (except OOo) for creating Chart ???
<me2win> Kspread?
<chripher> the only think I have done is tweaked the refresh rake to 120 but I only get 75  anyway
<Madpilot> ferronica, I don't accept files via IRC, ever. Sorry.
<scheuri> chripher: okay..are you familiar with editing xorg.conf on CLI?
<chamo> hnmmm
<chripher> no not much I guess CLI is a editor
<ferronica> Madpilot: why????????????/////
<scheuri> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Madpilot> ferronica, because blocking dcc & such makes life much simpler
<chripher> with nano then or ?
<scheuri> chripher: yes...nano, vi, vim...whatever suits you
<chripher> yes it would be nice to learn some of them
<ferronica> Madpilot: ok forget it, tell me what others talking abot k3b
<chripher> I got het package fram matrox homepage but the how do not work
<scheuri> chripher: well...I can't teach you here, sorry...it is kinda difficult via IRC, but we may find out what driver your xserver is using
<scheuri> chripher: ah, I see...that packaged is supposed to? contain a driver? do something special?
<chripher> scheuri: when I write "sudo sh install.sh" it says that some dir is not found
<scheuri> chripher: what dir?
<ferronica> what other guys talking about cd burner software
<chripher> I don not rember now but if I try can I go back with "sudo sh install.sh restore" ?
<Meshezabeel> you guys still using dapper drake?
<Madpilot> ferronica, Applications->Add Applications, search for k3b or Gnomebaker there
<chripher> no I use breezy I got the wrong dist
<scheuri> chripher: sorry, I can't help you there...
<chripher> scheuri: just a moment
<scheuri> Meshezabeel: what do you mean by STILL using dapper?
<ferronica> Madpilot: i did already
<ferronica> Madpilot: track is toooo large to fit in the remainig space on the CD
<ferronica> Madpilot: what dose that mean
<Madpilot> ferronica, if that's with k3b, then the problem is your mp3 files...
<monsterb> Meshezabeel: yes - the best beta i ever used.
<user429> I figured out my problem with Serpentine... or rather that my problem was not with S...
<ferronica> Madpilot: right now i am using gnomebaker
<Madpilot> ferronica, given that you
<user429> Thanks to k3b's debug output option when an error occurs, I found that my crappy RW drive on this machine had an underrun
<Madpilot> 've gotten the same error w/ two burning apps, I'd say there's something messed up with your mp3s...
<ferronica> Madpilot: ok
<ferronica> Madpilot: but all of them are in mp3 format
<monsterb> ferronica: do u even have a burner?
<ferronica> monsterb: yes one CD-RW and another is DVD-RW
<monsterb> ferronica: rip some fresh mp3s from a CD - and try it again - see if it works
<chripher> scheuri: Can I send you the error msg in private
<ferronica> monsterb: hey in GNOMEBAKER which option to select to creat mp3
<scheuri> chripher: feel free
<wacko> Chri[s] : we are not good enough to see the error?
<scheuri> ;)
<wacko> chripher: *
<monsterb> ferronica: i don't have GBAker installed.
<ferronica> monsterb: what u use???
<monsterb> k3b
<ferronica> monsterb: i wanna to creat mp3 CD not audio CD
<chripher> wacko: what ?
<monsterb> ferronica: make a data cd
<wacko> chripher: not much
<ferronica> monsterb: to play back in mp3 player
<ferronica> monsterb: if i created data my player wont detect it
<monsterb> ferronica: data cd will do the trick
<chripher> wacko: do you know much about how to install gfx-cards
<scheuri> chripher: you can also sent the error message to all...:)
<wacko> chripher: in windows i can
<ferronica> monsterb: in creating data no problem
<Madpilot> chripher, if it's a long error message, use pastebin and just post the pastebin URL here
<chripher> wacko: me to ... but not ubuntu
<ferronica> monsterb: but there is no such option to creat mp3
<wacko> chripher: thats is a good reason you should not run linux
<chripher> Madpilot: ehm
<aftertaf> ferronica, get k3b and try
<ferronica> monsterb: how to install it tell mw
<chripher> wacko: how should I learn then
<monsterb> ferronica: it should be the same thing - a data cd with mp3s on it.
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install k3b*
<wacko> chripher: pull out your windows install cd and put it in your cd drive and reboot j/k
<chripher> Madpilot: how to pastebin
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell chripher about pastebin
<ferronica> monsterb: if i creat data CD, i can only able to play in computer
<aftertaf> chripher, what gfx card model?
<wacko> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<scheuri> wacko: that suggestion was off limits in my opinion...there are surely things which are easier in windows than linux, but still...he asked for help
<coolio> how do i login as root?
<wacko> scheuri: i was just kidding did not mean to be an ass
<coolio> in console
<ferronica> monsterb: So there is no option to creat Mp3
<chripher> aha
<scheuri> wacko: the desktop...on the CD...ubuntu comes with gnome and kubuntu with KDE
<monsterb> ferronica: have u tried it?   Thats how I make mine.  I put about 200 mp3s on a data CD - and it plays on my home tv/dvd player.
<scheuri> wacko: but you can have both desktops on both "versions", you just need to download the respective other desktop
<wacko> scheuri: thank you i run gentoo so i would not no and i dont know why i am in here just good chat i guess
<ferronica> monsterb: dose it worked
<aftertaf> ferronica, try with k3b... if that doesnt work then the problem  is elsewhere
<monsterb> ferronica: yes
<scheuri> wacko: don't worry...I didnt want to offend you...but it somehow bothers me when people answer like "take windows"
<ferronica> monsterb: if i use data CD not gettin any problem even serpetine
<aftertaf> argh!!!!
<chripher> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d13824
<wacko> scheuri: it should bother you  i dont even like the sound of windows
<scheuri> :)
<monsterb> ferronica: serpentine is for audio - it converts mp3 to wav to cd --- use k3b to make a mp3 data CD.
<aftertaf> ferronica, please try k3b, just to make us happy.......
<ferronica> monsterb: and in GNOMEBAKER????
<ferronica> monsterb: ok okay
<ferronica> monsterb: how to install k3b
<scheuri> chripher: I guess (emphasis on guess) that this package wants to install on another X-server, not the one that is shipped with breezy badger
<aftertaf> type in console: sudo apt-get install k3b
<ferronica> ok
<wacko> k3b is great hope they make a windows version some day so i can install it on all the computers i work on for people
<aftertaf> ferronica, ^^^^^
<wacko> heck with nero
<scheuri> chripher: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/MatroxParhelia
<ferronica> monsterb: should i uninstall the GNOMEBAKER
<wacko> anyone try the game enemy territory?
<monsterb> ferronica: use Synaptic to install k3b - - try out Gnomebaker, u might llike it.
<scheuri> wacko: a while ago, yes...works on linux and windows quite well (taken that linux has appropriate 3d-driver for graphics
<wacko> scheuri: it is very fun game did you ever try to get the joystick working?
<scheuri> wacko: no, sorry...I dont have one...was never an option for me
<chripher> aftertaf: it is Matrox Milenium G400 Max
<chripher> not parhelia
<starkes> does anyone out there know if there is a way to get synaptic, or apt i guess, to rebuild its list of packages you have? mine isnt showing all my installed packages, its over 1000 short...
<monsterb> ferronica: Gnomebaker and k3b are pretty darn close. Try both out, see what u like better.
<wacko> first person shooters are better with mouse and keyboard but i wanted to give the joystick a try wit hthis game
<scheuri> chripher: okay, true...but your one should be supported by the driver that already comes with badger (and the installed xserver)
<PrimoTurbo> What do you guys like more human or tango?
<PrimoTurbo> icon themes
<sanych_laptop> Whats is the URL for sync clock in 5.10 - ubuntulinux.org or .com?
<Old> How do i create a user account that has access to 3 specefic maps, and the user will "spawn" in this directory aswell, the home dir for that user would be /home/ , the user should only have access to /var/www, home/ftp, /home/cz
<llama-duck> hi folks...
<ferronica> monsterb: its big software i think???
<ferronica> monsterb: it took 10 miniutes to download from termianl
<llama-duck> has anyone else upgraded ther kernel and can't find the kernel headers ?
<monsterb> ferronica: good luck
<ferronica> monsterb: listen listen
<llama-duck> I moved to 2.6.12-11-686, and there's no headers package :'(
<ferronica> monsterb: writer speed verification-K3b
<ferronica> monsterb: CD-RW writing speed = 99x
<ferronica> monsterb: DVD-RW writing speed = 48x
<aftertaf> 99x ?
<aftertaf> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<ferronica> aftertaf: so high lol
<ferronica> aftertaf: so high lol
<aftertaf> suspects a bork somewhere
<ferronica> aftertaf: what???
<scheuri> llama-duck: is your linux-header not listed at a "aptitude search linux-headers"?
<ferronica> aftertaf: what???
<ferronica> aftertaf: there is option to increase and decrease writing speed
<Chri[s] > select a writing speed
<ferronica> Chris[s] : how much for cd-rw
<ferronica> Chris[s] : how much for cd-rw = 52x
<chripher> scheuri: you still here
<mud2005> presario 5000z laptop:I had to use acpi=off to get my built in wireless card to work but now I cant see how much battery is left??? and apm isnt supported, what do I do?
<llama-duck> scheuri: no - it's not listed
<scheuri> chripher: yes
<scheuri> llama-duck: that is really odd...are you on breezy badger or dapper drake?
<chripher> scheuri: do you know if DRI also is in breezy
<llama-duck> badger
<scheuri> chripher: it surely should...you might to have install it actually...not sure
<scheuri> llama-duck: oh..that might be the reason...maybe they follow in a few days
<llama-duck> II have 2.6.12-11-686  and the latest version listed is linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686
<chripher> scheuri: how to check tha out ?
<llama-duck> scheuri: gah!
* llama-duck makes mental note *not* to update again :(
<scheuri> chripher: good question...you just crossed the point where I am lost as well...:)
<chripher> scheuri: btw some more easy question how to play mp3 in a good sleak player
<scheuri> llama-duck: and that does not work with these two?
<schizoschaf> hi
<scheuri> chripher: well, I use amarok or xmms...but there are many others...
<schizoschaf> FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition3: Partition ends in the final partial cyli
<schizoschaf> cfdisk says this ^^ and doesn't start
<llama-duck> it works, but I can't compile a vmware module...
<schizoschaf> anyone has an idea
<chripher> scheuri: is there any one like winamp
<llama-duck> same old story I guess
<schizoschaf> ?
<scheuri> chripher: I guess xmms is nearest to winamp
<chripher> scheuri: and then I mean the old one
<Chri[s] > how come i cant make an icon to lauch 'wine ./wine/drive_c/Program Files/PokerStars/PokerStars.exe' ?
<scheuri> llama-duck: aaahh...vmware...well...thanks for the tip...wont upgrade my badger today..;)..
<Old> How do i create a user account that has access to 3 specefic maps, and the user will "spawn" in this directory aswell, the home dir for that user would be /home/ , the user should only have access to /var/www, home/ftp, /home/cz
<DBO> llama-duck, isnt the newest version of linux-image-686 2.6.12.16, which doesn have a header package
<chripher> scheuri:  is xmms package name can I use apt-get
<aftertaf> yes.
<scheuri> chripher: yes, but if you are not sure, try a "aptitude search xmms" first, it will list everything with xmms in their name
<aftertaf> in doubt, try apt-cache search [package] 
<aftertaf> hehe
<llama-duck> DBO: it might be the newest, but I have 2.6.12-10-686
<scheuri> :)
<DBO> llama-duck, try sudo apt-get install linux-image-686 linux-headers-686
<chripher> scheuri: what is command fore search
<Chri[s] > what is the difference between 386 and 686
<scheuri> chripher: which command?
<chripher> Chri[s] : good question
<aftertaf> optimised kernel.
<DBO> Chri[s] , a 686 kernel takes advantage of instruction sets that 386 wont
<aftertaf> one for pentium compatible and up, one for P3/p4
<shadukan> hi again
<shadukan> after long time
<chripher> scheuri: fore seraching for package
<Old> Anyone ?
<Old> How do i create a user account that has access to 3 specefic maps, and the user will "spawn" in this directory aswell, the home dir for that user would be /home/ , the user should only have access to /var/www, home/ftp, /home/cz
<scheuri> chripher: aptitude search [name] 
<chripher> scheuri: ah thanks
<scheuri> chripher: welcome
<chripher> scheuri: how come I can not see smb's when I browse my Desktop but they are there ?
<scheuri> chripher: smbs?
<eso3a> hyfkruykuylkdyj
<DBO> samba shares?
<chripher> scheuri: windows share's
<eso3a> yes yes you fuck tu madre
<eso3a> fuch the mother
<eso3a> fuck fuck fuck
<metatag> hi eso3a
<metatag> eso3a: how are you?
<eso3a> hi tatag
<eso3a> im from spain
<eso3a> you?
<metatag> eso3a: whats up pal? am from mauritius
<eso3a> morocco??
<scheuri> chripher: many reasons possible actually...
<aftertaf> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<scheuri> chripher: best thing is to address the smb directly (including the name of share within address)
<metatag> eso3a: no mauriitus.. small tropical island in indian ocean
<benplaut> aftertaf: no ops at this time of night :P
<eso3a> speak spanish tatag??
<DBO> benplaut, naw, they just are asleep
<metatag> eso3a: no.. but I can speak hindi
<metatag> eso3a: namaste
<eso3a> llevas plumas y fumas la pipa d la paz??
<jmhodges> hey, could someone help me debug a sound issue? it was all working fine before i rebooted.. this is in dapper
<DBO> jmhodges, whats the deal?
<eso3a> fuck the mother tatag
<metatag> eso3a: smoking pipes?
<chripher> scheuri: can not paly any file
<jmhodges> mpg123 nor rhythmbox nor totem-xine are shoving any music to my speakers
<eso3a> yes yes chocolat
<jmhodges> so its not a gstreamer issue
<aftertaf> eso3a, watch your language. this is a public channel.
<aftertaf> please...
<metatag> eso3a: hehe you are funny...
<scheuri> chripher: well...gimme a second
<chripher> scheuri: bad codec says totem and xmms says nothing
<jmhodges> im seeing that snd_ac97_codec is being used by snd_emu10k1 and snd_via82xx
<metatag> aftertaf: did you ban him?
<jmhodges> and i know that i have a  sound blaster card (i.e. snd_emu10k1)
<scheuri> chripher: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for mp3
<aftertaf> lol no
<aftertaf> me not op.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<jmhodges> but i'm not sure if an rmmod snd_via82xx is going to solve this
<nalioth_zZz> aftertaf: ?
<aftertaf> indeed nalioth_zZz  :)
<aftertaf> hi
<chripher> scheuri: I hade to copy to desktop to be able to play
<jmhodges> DBO, thats the problem
<jmhodges> heh
<aftertaf> howdy even :] 
<DBO> jmhodges, did you just perform the upgrade?
<scheuri> chripher: ...oh?
<chripher> can not play through samba/windows share
<jmhodges> DBO, nah, i did it a couple of reboots ago
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.81.157.27]  by nalioth_zZz
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<jmhodges> DBO, it was working fine until the last reboot it seems
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth_zZz]  by nalioth_zZz
<DBO> jmhodges, lets test and see if any sound works first "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp"
<jmhodges> iirc, there was an alsa update
<aftertaf> yeah :)
<DBO> jmhodges, you should get whitenoise
<chripher> scheuri: bad thing I got all music on my windows server
<jmhodges> DBO, yeah, no whitenoise
<czr> cat /proc/kcore > /dev/dsp is much more fun btw ;-)
<jmhodges> the speaker is plugged straight into the snd_emu10k1 card
<jmhodges> haha
<chripher> scheuri: nice talking to you
<jmhodges> it works on /dev/dsp1
<scheuri> chripher: welcome
<chripher> scheuri: for how long have you run Ubuntu ?
<czr> was my first audio program back some years ago. to open 44kHz 16b stereo and put /proc/kcore there
<jmhodges> and shocked the hell out of me when it did
<czr> it was an interesting experience
<DBO> jmhodges, ok, well then OSS is working
<jmhodges> yep, seems like it
<scheuri> chripher: nearly a year...mostly debian though
<DBO> jmhodges, try getting one of your audio apps to use OSS and see if you get that to work
<czr> jmhodges, for some reason the module load order is now different and your mobo integrated via82xx is loaded first hence it gets the first dsp-dev
<chripher> scheuri: is dabber better then badger
<jmhodges> czr, yep, thats what it sounds like
<czr> is there a nice way to disable some specific module from loading in ubuntu?
<czr> other than renaming the module .ko file which would be a kludge
<DBO> you can blacklist modules
<jmhodges> man, i remember there was one..
<czr> how?
<jmhodges> its kludgy
<jmhodges> i haven thad to do it since i rana source based distro
* jmhodges pokes around /etc
<DBO> !blacklist
<czr> disabling ivp6 for one would be nice
<scheuri> chripher: it will be surely newer...
<jmhodges> /etc/modprobe/blacklist
<czr> I only have /etc/modprobe.d/
<DBO> yeah, appearantly ubotu now sends !command to /msg instead of to channel
<czr> no blacklist there
<jmhodges> thats odd
<jmhodges> i definitely have one here
<DBO> czr, just make it
<czr> modprobe or under modprobe.d?
<czr> where is this documented?
<DBO> !tell czr about blacklist
<czr> and blacklist is name of modules one per line that are not allowed to be loaded?
<jmhodges> i just found it by pocking around my /etc heh
<jmhodges> and its definitely modprobe.d on this machine
<stram> FUCKING COCK SUCKER
<stram> FUCKING BRUNNER
<czr> thanks dbo
<jmhodges> hmmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@howaboutyou.showusyourteetees.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<jmhodges> weird
<jmhodges> there is a symlink called "blacklist-oss"
<DBO> jmhodges, that would be due to ubuntu being based off sid
<eggzeck> maybe he did it in the wrong channel?
<jmhodges> but its apparently not being used
<DBO> (the modprobe.d thing)
<jmhodges> ah there.
<jmhodges> DBO, yeah?
<jmhodges> meaning that this is not the proper way of doing things now?
<DBO> no, it is the proper way, I was just explaining why its in /etc/modprobe.d instead of /etc/hotplug
<jmhodges> ahhhh ok
<DBO> sarge has it in the latter, sid uses the former
<jmhodges> weird
<jmhodges> theres a call in modprobe.d/alsa-base that cgoes like this:  options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
<jmhodges> thats the weird thing
<jmhodges> no mention of snd_emu10k1
<jmhodges> wait
<jmhodges> yes there is above it.. .an install command
<jmhodges> wtf
<Kismet> Hi All!
<chripher> scheuri: what is newest firefox ver ?
<scheuri> chripher: as far as I know it is 1.5.0.3...
<chripher> scheuri: but why does it say I got the newest then when firefox says 1.0.8
<DBO> breezy = 1.0.7, dapper = 1.5.0.3, mozilla stable = 1.5.0.3, mozilla trunk = 2.0alpha
<Kismet> All the time that I enable dri + fglrx or dri + radeon on my X.org configuration with Dapper the machine hang up... I think thare is a bug with the kernel...
<Kismet> ...any idea?
<DBO> chripher, yeah, you are on breezy, thats the latest version for breezy
<chripher> DBO: can't I have 1.5 on breezy
<chripher> blh
<DBO> !tell chripher about ff1.5
<scheuri> chripher: well, there are different releases...one is 1.0.x and one is 1.5.x
<DBO> Kismet, running xgl?
<chripher> how to upgrade to dapper ?
<crazy_penguin> chipher: modify the sources.list
<DBO> !tell chripher about upgrade
<crazy_penguin> were it says breezy write dapper
<scheuri> chripher: I recommend to wait another month, dapper is still beta but will be released in June
<scarn> u can update over the net aswell
<scarn> but i would wait for the release
<scheuri> chripher: firefox 1.0.8 and 1.5.0.3 are both secure on their leve, 1.0.8 just has some features less...
<sanych_laptop> Guys, where I can find a list of services which are launched on startup?
<sanych_laptop> and how can I edit that list?
<DBO> sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<chripher> DBO: High tech can someone just give me the commands one by one
<DBO> sudo sysv-rc-conf
<sanych_laptop> DBO, thanks!
<chripher> that page says it is not recomanded to do that and even then they post a 2 page how to
<DBO> chripher, "cd && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed 's/breezy/dapper/g' > sources.list"
<DBO> chripher, then "sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak && sudo mv sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<deep_> Hey there. :)
<DBO> chripher, then "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and make sure there is text in there
<DBO> hi deep_
<chripher> DBO:  thanks done all now but what text line ?
<deep_> I need some help about Quake 3. I need the version >1.16, which dousent exist anymore. And when i try to emulate, it sais something about OpenGL.. something.
<DBO> chripher, when you do "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" does any text get printed to your terminal?
<deep_> ( i have the 1.16 in windows )
<DBO> (probably a bit long file)_
<DBO> deep_, quake3 has a native installer I believe
<chripher> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<deep_> Yeah, version 1.32.
<deep_> Not what im looking for. : /
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+e philosophus!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<DBO> deep_, well then I guess you need to be a little more specific =)  my crystal ball is quite broke
<chripher> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d13825
<DBO> chripher, now just do a "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<deep_> DBO: Okay. Ill  Wine-install the quake i have, and then when i start it will give me an errormessage, ill send that. ^^
<chripher> DBO:  is that all ? and what about the old and duplicates ?
<cion> hey all
<cion> I need to reap a website into my hard disk
<raf> could someone help me on my soudcard?
<cion> anyone can help me to do that?
<philosophus> cion, try wget
<DBO> chripher, apt takes care of all that for you, but be warned, a dist upgrade takes a looooong time
<cion> philosophus it's a command u talking bout? (sorry im kinda noob)
<chripher> I got time I got no jobb at the moment hehe
<scheuri> chripher: If you really want to upgrade to dapper I recommend you to use aptitude instead of apt-get
<philosophus> cion, yes. Do you know how to use the command line?
<DBO> scheuri, why?  aptitude is just a frontend for apt-get
<DBO> which is just a frontend in turn for dpkg...
<scheuri> DBO: yes, sort of...but it takes care of dependencies better
<cion> terminal I lnow, what are the commands to reap an entire website O___O
<chip42> scheuri: oh really :p
<philosophus> cion, look at man wget. It should have something in there about link following.
<shadukan> every package manager in ubuntu is a frontend for the apt-get interface
<bigfoot1> how do i paste text inside pico?
<raf> I have an intel i810 chipset, but I can't configure its sound card
<chripher> scheuri: why did not say that before now it is allready runing like heller
<raf> what can I do?
<DBO> scheuri, I am fairly certain they all manage dependancies in the same manner, and the it handles dependancies better is just a crazy rumor started by my wife
<shadukan> ...raf
<cion> philosophus ok I'll check that, thx ;) c'ya
<philosophus> scheuri, does aptitude do something differently with dependencies?
<scheuri> chripher: no worries...apt-get is fine,...:)
<shadukan>  i have the same and runs out of the box
<raf> I've installed modprobe snd_intel8x0, nothing happened
<scheuri> DBO...your wife? ah well...too bad I never met her then...;)
<shadukan> u must use the oss module or the alsa module to enable sound in i810 mobo soundcards
<DBO> scheuri, that makes two of us
<philosophus> cion, take a look at the Advanced Usage toward the end.
<scheuri> DBO: LOL...;)
<chripher> scheuri: hope so It look like I am geting hacked by aliens the text just run and run and run forest
<DBO> chripher, just let apt-get go, it will be fine, if you have errors (like sometimes it will timeout from the server) just restart the dist-upgrade
<shadukan> in my lappy i installed ubuntu and most of the hardware(not the modem) was configured out of the box
<shadukan> i did some tweaking and the modem also worked fine
<chripher> DBO: ah
<LordFalcon> !upgrade
<ubotu> [upgrade]  Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<crazy_penguin> DBO: please could you repeat the command used for configuring the running services. than you
<chripher> it goes in around 3000KB/s
<raf> oss module is still installed, but I can't hear anything
<DBO> crazy_penguin, "sudo sysv-rc-conf"
<deep_> "FW_StartOpenGL() - Could not load OpenGL subsystem", quake 3 sais.
<deep_> : (
<chripher> nice speed on does servers
<crazy_penguin> DBO: thx
<philosophus> chripher, really?
<shadukan> raf type in a console alsaconf and see there what does it says...
<DBO> crazy_penguin, your welcome (thanks for being so nice =)
<raf> shadukan: command not found
<philosophus> chripher, what servers are you using? I only got 1000 MB/s using a mirror on my campus.
<chripher> philosophus: yeah my line is 100/10 (In/out)
<chripher> but 1000MB/s is more than 3000KB/s
<philosophus> chripher, oops, I'm tired.
<chripher> philosophus: no problemas
<philosophus> chripher, 1000MB/s would be rather impressive for the hard drives in the servers.
<chripher> philosophus: private line not campus
<shadukan> just tested the sudo update-manager -d and works fine!
<raf> shadukan: bash: alsaconf: command not found
<aftertaf> raf, type dpkg -l | grep alsa and pastebin what you see.
<chripher> philosophus: yeah but there are a isp here in sweden that givs you a line of 1gbps
<raf> ok
<chripher> philosophus: for private home's
<Auckland_Pig> 1 gbps????????
<raf> shadukan: http://raf.pastebin.com/713119
<chripher> yeap you heard me 1 giga bit per second in download
<philosophus> chripher, impressive. The US is really behind in that area.
<chripher> philosophus: yeah us is to big
<chripher> They did a massice fiber upgrade two month ago all over sweden and the all the birds ate the fiber
<chripher> so they hade to use another type of fiber and do al over again
<shadukan> raf i saw it
<williswatson> quit
<shadukan> try
<shadukan> lsmod | grep i810
<chripher> but now greenpeace is angry because the new isolation is maybe dangrous for birds
<shadukan> i have to ask something when u say u dont hear anything when u log into gnome do u hear login sound
<shadukan> or u cannont hear for example mp3 files?
<deep_> Hey. I need to enable Direct Rendering, howto? "glxinfo | grep render" sais "direct rendering: No"
<Kismet> DBO, no running X.org 7 on dapper
<HIGH-FREQ> Deep7: enalbe dri in your xorg.conf  if your vid cards permits it
<raf> lsmod | grep i810 returns nothing
<HIGH-FREQ> errr deep_
<chripher> does anyone know how to play mp3 trough windows shares without downloading them to local computer
<raf> I have VLC, it plays mp3
<DBO> Kismet, what is your problem now, I forgot already
<deep_> HIGH-FREQ: Will check that, thx. :)
<HIGH-FREQ> chripher: thru a samba network or other nfs
<raf> I can't hear nither mp3 nor cd's
<chripher> HIGH-FREQ: Samba i guess
<seraphim> chripher: you can use smbfs to mount the windows-share on your linux-box
<HIGH-FREQ> chripher: yes...samba or nfs......samba seems to be the easiest i think
<raf> lsmod | grep intel returns the modules I loaded some minutes ago, the snd_intel8x0
<Kismet> DBO, sorry... the problem is that: When i enable DRI + FGLRX or DRI + RADEON I get the machine hung up
<chripher> Yes done that but I can not paly mp3 have to copy emm to local disk to hear any sound
<DBO> Kismet, what video card?
<deep_> HIGH-FREQ: Okay, i see that DRI is commented out. But i also have XGL/Compiz installed. XGL want it to be commented out. Does XGL work with it loaded?
<seraphim> /ip/share  /place/to/mount  smbfs  uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000,username=smbuser,password=smbpass 0 0
<HIGH-FREQ> xgl should work wihth dri by defualt...i believe
<seraphim> chripher
<seraphim> that's the line for your /etc/fstab
<raf> shadukan: lsmod | grep intel returns the modules I loaded some minutes ago, the snd_intel8x0
<deep_> HIGH-FREQ: Okay. Thanx for your support ^^
<seraphim> oh. "//ip/share"#
<deep_> :D
<shadukan> give me a sec raf
<HIGH-FREQ> deep_: hopefully that helped ...somewhat ;0
<raf> shadukan: lsmod | grep i810 returns nothing
<Kismet> DBO, I'm using Dapper as main line, and I have RV280 chipset that is a Radeon 9250
<Kismet> DBO, I think that is a kernel bug
<DBO> Kismet, so... dont enable DRI
<Kismet> DBO, is what I'm doing but that's not normal should be working...
<Auckland_Pig> is there a Public Domain OS?
<jussie{F}> hello everyone
<Auckland_Pig> rather than gpl'd
<Flannel> Auckland_Pig: BSD?
<jussie{F}> i have a bit of a problem.
<raf> shadukan: ok
<deep_> Hey again. :)
<Fujitsu> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<deep_> Didnt work. :/
<nalioth> Flannel: that is under the BSD license.  Auckland_Pig we can discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic  all the the licensing topics you wish
<jussie{F}> i have an IBM thinkpad t30, and i would like to properly config the touchpad.
<DBO> Kismet, make sure your libgl1-mesa-dri is up to date
<Auckland_Pig> nalioth: oh thanks nalioth
<Fujitsu> jussie{F}, is there a wiki page for the laptop?
<MM2> why papper drake beta starts X with resolution 640x480? restarting gdm gives better resolution.
<jussie{F}> um. possibly. let me check
<chripher> yes back now
<scheuri> chripher: still online...great...;)
<jussie{F}> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T30
<james__> hello. I'm a bit new here.
<chripher> seraphim: yeap just fixing with my windows server all apps I can not run in linux
<james__> anyone feel like helping me out?
<jussie{F}> mine has the ultranav touchpad
<shadukan> james_ first start by reading manuals
<mustard_gaim> james__: type out your problem and lets see :)
<shadukan> and then start asking questions
<james__> yep. done and done.
<scheuri> james__: state the nature of your question and we may try our best to help you
<deep_> Okay, i really need to get quake 3 going. /me quake 3 nerd ;) If it dousent work in linux, then ill have to run dualboot, and.. dont want that. ^^,
<chripher> scheuri: yeah still here
<shadukan> deep_ quake3 runs perfect on my machine..;)
<deep_> shadukan: You run version 1.32? :P
<shadukan> also quake3 nerd gone
<chripher> scheuri: do you no why I can not play trough samba and have to copy all mp3 to local to hear any snound
<shadukan> deep_ :P nice one..i think quake is one of the games which has very good support for linux..
<scheuri> chripher: no, sorry...
<deep_> shadukan: Yeah, but, i need version 1.16n, or 1.11, and they dont exist on linux :O
<james__> i have acces to a supercomputer via ssh at my uni. it has all kind of useful apps. i can ssh in from home with ssh username@blah. all goes well, I get in, but i can't run anything because i get the error: "no DISPLAY variable found w/ interactive job" and i have to admit I'm too much of a newbie to understand
<deep_> And i have an Quake3 disc for windows, i have wine-installed it but it complains about OpenGL.
<jussie{F}> see, all i can find is the mouse config in the system drop down menu
<jussie{F}> theres no touchpad specific options
<DBO> james__, enter the command DISPLAY=0:
<james__> so if anyone could point me in the right direction, i'd be eternally grateful
<shadukan> deep_ u have opengl rendering?
<raf> shadukan: are you busy?
<james__> DBO- once i've ssh'd in?
<deep_> shadukan: I dunno, how can i check?
<DBO> james__, yes
<shadukan> i think ssh doesnt support X forwarding unless the sshd server explicity does it
<DBO> james__, whenever you are getting that error, you enter that after
<james__> excellent, I'll give that a try.
<shadukan> glxinfo | grep render
<DBO> james__, though, GUI apps generally dont work over SSH...
<james__> Do you think you could explain why?
<shadukan> in a xterm deep
<DBO> shadukan, X forwarding is enabled by default I believe and has to be turned off
<mustard_gaim> james__: don't forget the colon at the end :)
<Godfather85> hi from RUSSIA
<james__> yeah, i know, but this is DESIGNED to run gui apps, most folks use exceed in windows
<shadukan> ...i think also..but u must have it of...as u state out correctly DBO
<deep_> shadukan: "direct rendering: No"
<deep_> Soo.. how do i enable
<deep_> ?
<deep_> **
<shadukan> mate...thats why it complains for opengl
<james__> Thanks DBo/mustard, brb
<deep_> Thought so. ^^
<chripher> DBO: do you have any solution for playning mp3 trough samba whitout copy to local machine
<williswatson> is there someone use pptp connect to a VPN server?????
<DBO> chripher, you have to mount the samba share
<deep_> But how can i enable it? trough xorg.conf?
<DBO> !tell chripher about samba
<shadukan> @deep  try to find the graphics card u have
<chripher> DBO: done that see it on desktop
<shadukan> install the appropriate driver
<scheuri> chripher: are the mp3 on a linux-box with samba?
<DBO> chripher, no no, you didnt, look at the link =)
<chripher> okay
<shadukan> and then tweak /etx/X11/xorg.conf to enable opengl
<raf> please, could someone help me about snd_intel8x0?
<jussie{F}> cause all i really wanna do is turn off tap to click
<DBO> chripher, scheuri has a point, if the mp3's are on a linux box, NFS is the way to go
<jussie{F}> its driving me crazy
<deep_> shadukan: nVidia GeForce 4, with the latest drivers. Ill google that openglthing. ^^
<james__> Hmm. Still get errors:
<shadukan> u installed the driver?
<james__> [mep04jh@comp06 ~] $ DISPLAY=0:
<james__> [mep04jh@comp06 ~] $ qrsh matlab
<james__> error: could not get environment variable SGE_QMASTER_PORT or service "sge_qmaster"
<james__> [mep04jh@comp06 ~] $
<DBO> james__, are you doing -X with your ssh command?
<chripher> DBO: oh my god do I have to do all that
<deep_> shadukan: Yep. All set. ^^
<james__> umm...no
<DBO> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently  <--- chripher
<mustard_gaim> james__: use the pastebin for pasting text btw
<deep_> shadukan: Just the opengl-enabling that needs to be done. :)
<shadukan> u have nvidia as driver enable..u must do that tweaking to ur xorg.conf
<james__> k
<mustard_gaim> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<aftertaf> raf, so. we understand you have no sound whatsoever....  what readme did you follow?
<aftertaf> !alsa
<ubotu> well, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<aftertaf> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<deep_> shadukan: Yeah, i know. Done that to. : )
<chripher> DBO: I have now only used the windows share option in file manager
<DBO> chripher, are the files being shared from a linux machine?
<eric_> Thank you, kind Ubuntu people, for giving me such a wonderful operating system.
<aftertaf> raf, what does aplay -l show you?
<intelikey> i wonder why 'fold' translates dubble spaces and tabs to single space   that's so un-cool...
<shadukan> @deep see: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/57248-3d-enabling.html
<chripher> DBO: now the files is on a xpsp2 machine
<williswatson> is there someone use pptp connect to a VPN server?????
<raf> aplay: device_list:218: no soundcards found...
<raf> aplay: device_list:218: no soundcards found...
<raf> sorry
<aftertaf> ok raf
<williswatson> is there someone use pptp connect to a VPN server?????
<DBO> chripher, just follow the instructions at the link I sent you, its pretty straightforward =)
<DBO> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<DBO> !VPN
<ubotu> somebody said vpn was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<aftertaf> raf, type rmmod (your module)
<chripher> DBO: but long and I can not do any apt-get now or ? when I do upgrade to dabber
<aftertaf> raf, then type sudo modprobe (yourmodule) isapnp=0 port=0x220 mpu_port=0x330 dma1=1 dma2=5 irq=5 fm_port=0x388
<DBO> chripher, erm, yeah, lets wait for us to finish your dapper upgrade hmm?
<DBO> chripher, btw, are you running nvidia drivers?
<raf> aftertaf: ok
<chripher> DBO: guess that is best
<aftertaf> er sudo rmmod ;)
<chripher> DBO: no I got a Matrox Millenium G400 Max
<TheCarl> hello, I am looking for an easy to use video editing program that works on linux and is compatible with MPEG files.
<DBO> chripher, thats good, no binary blobs to worry about =)  youre upgrade will by relatively happy then
<chripher> DBO: that would be a shame to do so on such an old nice card
<Auckland_Pig> DBO: did you search "video" in synaptic package manager?
<raf> aftertaf: ready, I've removed th module and reloaded it
<Auckland_Pig> sorry DBO not for you...
* DBO slaps Auckland_Pig =P
<Auckland_Pig> TheCarl: did you search "video" in synaptic package manager?
<chripher> DBO: but I want to be able to run Half life later so I have to fix the drivers fore my G400
* Auckland_Pig running around the sty.... :p
<TheCarl> no, thanks for the advise.
<chripher> DBO: is there a way to play Half life without wine ?
<DBO> chripher, ok... well, one crisis at a time
<DBO> chripher, no
<raf> aftertaf: aplay -l still returns "no soundcards found..."
<scheuri> chripher: it might be possible to play it with cedega, but that is not free (as in beer)
<variant> TheCarl: there is'nt one
<TheCarl> there isn't
<variant> TheCarl: not a Free Software one anyway afaik
<variant> yse, there isn't
<chripher> scheuri: I hate not free stuff in the linux world
<variant> :P
<chip42> chripher: cedega does it too, but imho it does not do half-life nearly as well... if it doesn't use directx, there is no reason to use cedega
<DBO> chripher, dont bother with cedega, just dual-boot for games =)
<TheCarl> so there is no video editing software on linux that can edit MPEGs?
<scheuri> chripher: well, I appriciate that such things exists, it is mostly professional software though...I mean...we always have the choice...but gaming lacks quite on linux, still...that is rue
<chripher> scheuri: use opengl no need of directx
<variant> TheCarl: yes but mostly it's garbage
<aftertaf> raf, did you type in the whole long line?
<jussie> if someone could please help me with this touchpad problem i would be forever grateful. i cant get anything to work
<variant> TheCarl: I have not checked for a few months though so mabyt here is some now
<raf> aftertaf: yes
<TheCarl> can you please tell me about 1 that nearly isn't garbage?
<TheCarl> I am quite desperate
<variant> TheCarl: freshmeat.net is actualy showing a couple now
<aftertaf> ok. then, if aplay shows nothing, maybe it isnt your soundcard...?
<variant> dunno if they are up to much though
<chripher> scheuri: my gfx card does twice as many frames in opengl then D3D
<TheCarl> sweet
<chripher> hate d3d
<TheCarl> I'll check it, thanks.
<scheuri> :)
<chripher> mm
<aftertaf> raf. you see that? ^^
<chripher> I have to go and take a shower and eat some lunch se you later guys
<aftertaf> raf, can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<scheuri> cu
<raf> aftertaf: where?
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<raf> aftertaf: ok
<jussie> okay. well thanks for the help (or lack thereof)
<scheuri> impatient we are....*shakes head*
<aftertaf> lol
<DBO> what was his problem?
<raf> aftertaf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13827
<DBO> touchpad...
* DBO doesnt do laptops
<aftertaf> rockwell 4310
<aftertaf> hmmm
<raf> :|
<jc-denton> where e can i get good png or svgs of the ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu logo?
<variant> TheCarl: http://kdenlive.sourceforge.net/index.php this looks moderatly good
<ColD_7> anybody installed realplayer here?
<aftertaf> raf, is it a soundcard combined with a conexant modem?
<variant> ColD_7: no, can't see why anyone would want to either tbh
<raf> aftertaf: no. the modem is separated
<raf> aftertaf: windows detects my soundcard as Riptide
<ColD_7> can we have an embedded rhythmbox in firefox?
<aftertaf> raf, try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=966921
<raf> aftertaf: ok
<tim_ubuntu> hey guys, having some problems here. using dapper and did last update yeaster day. booted notebook (nx6125 hp) this morning and came to the login screen, entered my infos, login screen disappears but nothing more happens. anyone a clue? i'm in console mode now, gnome stopped workign after login
<aftertaf> tim_ubuntu, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop | start
<tim_ubuntu> sec, will try
<aftertaf> once stop once start ;)
<intelikey> actually /etc/init.d/gdm stop piped to start....
<LoCusF> is weird
<cafe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13828
<cafe> how to insert table beside my dropdown menu
<aftertaf> intelikey, yeah, i didnt mean it as a literal command, just azy... :/
<scheuri> cafe: you are probably in the wrong channel...
<raf> aftertaf: when I run alsamixer, it returns "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<aftertaf> tim_ubuntu, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<aftertaf> raf, like the guy on the web page?
<aftertaf> hmm.
<tim_ubuntu> aftertaf: thank, seems so work, i'll try a reboot now
<raf> aftertaf: yes
<aftertaf> raf, try having sound in root... sudo vlc.
<raf> aftertaf: ok
<dli> raf, cat /proc/asound
<intelikey> is 400 lines considered long for a bash script ?
<hyphenated> intelikey: yeah, kinda
<DBO> intelikey, yeah, thats getting up there
<hyphenated> intelikey: wc -l /etc/init.d/* | sort -n
<raf> aftertaf: I've tried sudo vlc, and I can't hear anything
<aftertaf> ok so not that.
<aftertaf> i think ubuntu cannot identify your sound card. there arent any drivers for it, alsa anyway.
<tim_ubuntu> aftertaf: thinks worked out, thx!
<aftertaf> seems there are oss drivers, but i dont know how to install them.
<variant> aftertaf: whats the soundcard?
<raf> dli: cat: /proc/asound: Is a directory
<dli> raf, sorry, cat /proc/asound/cards
<aftertaf> lol you jinxed me.
<aftertaf> my sound has crashed now too.
<raf> dli: --- no soundcards --- :'(
<variant> raf: what soundcard do you have?
<dli> raf, okay, "sudo lspci|grep -i audio"
<raf> variant: intel i810 chipset
<variant> raf: that should be well supported
<raf> lspci say that is a rockwell
<dli> raf, "sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0"
<variant> raf: thats your voice/datafax modem
<aftertaf> its a rockwell.
<Auckland_Pig> how stable is dapper for a home machine?
<monteiro> my dapper doesnt detect my hp psc printer, i go to printing and try to add, but nothing is detected, anyone knows ?
<Auckland_Pig> should i worry before upgrading dapper on my home machine
<raf> dli: 0000:01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device 4310
<aftertaf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13827 <- raf(s souundcard
<dli> raf, after modprobe, "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<NeoCicak> cant wait for dapper drake to be released
<raf> dli: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: Warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...'.
<aftertaf> NeoCicak, i couldnt wait ;)
<raf> :'(
<scheuri> aftertaf: inpatient we are...;)
<aftertaf> hehe
<scheuri> impatien
<jc-denton> i have trouble with gimp in dapper
<NeoCicak> is anyone using it now?
<aftertaf> ive been dapper since october
<jc-denton> it crashes and uses too much memory
<NeoCicak> oh ok
<aftertaf> raf, what modeule are you modprobing?
<aftertaf> snd_i810 ?
<dli> raf, read you "lspci" to find your sound card first? do you know it? try lshw also
<raf> aftertaf: snd:intel8x0
<aftertaf> your soundcard isnt intel8x0
<aftertaf> its a rockwell 8310
<raf> aftertaf: snd_intel8x0
<raf> dli:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13827 <- raf's lspci
<aftertaf> and try lshw  too ;)
<shadukan> raf i have a simple question u have a different card aka a soundblaster and the onboard cause if such is the case one must be disabled
<dli> raf, install lshw, and try it also
<shadukan> from bios
<scheuri> bye all
<aftertaf> bye scheuri  :)
<Auckland_Pig> i'm upgrading to dapper.... so see u after the upgrade.... hopefully :)
<intelikey> is there a good reason that user should not be in root group ?
<teroedni> Yeah
<raf> dli: http://raf.pastebin.com/713180 <- lshw output
<dli> intelikey, any reason why do you put one in root group?
<raf> shadukan: I don't have two soundcards, it's only one
<intelikey> read access to more files
<aftertaf> its not i8x0 raf... so that modprobe wont help.... unlesss you also have an onboard soundcard ;)
<raf> aftertaf: :O really???
<aftertaf> afaik its not i8x0
<serj> hi all
<raf> aftertaf: so, what is?
<aftertaf> i dont know. dont seem to have an alsa driver
<raf> aftertaf: mmm, what can I do?
<dli> raf, it may not be supported
<raf> aftertaf: my PC is a HP Pavilion 8731C
<aftertaf> are you sure its not a combined modem/soundcard?
<aftertaf> honest? i'd go buy a cheap soundblaster
<aftertaf> where you at?
<jc-denton> http://www.ubuntu.com/include/kubuntulogo2.png
<jc-denton> i need a similar logo to this but for ubuntu and xubuntu
<raf> aftertaf: now I'm not sure about it
<dli> raf: http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00581.html
<raf> aftertaf: I see modem in one place, and soundcard in another place
<dli> raf: check hardware support before you place your order :(
<jc-denton> come on
<jc-denton> otherwise i'll have to make a poster about suse linux
<raf> dli: :'(
<dli> raf, rockwell refuses to release any documentation. so, don't buy anything from rockwell
<raf> god, I hate them
<aftertaf> sound cards not expensive.
<raf> yes, I've read the post
<aftertaf> bye all.... work calls.
<shadukan> guys i am going now...must go to the uni...to do a lesson of Content Distrubution...cya later
<jc-denton> i neeed good ubuntu logos!
<aftertaf> good luck raf, and buy a new card, you can for cheap and it'll be a lot easier. some things are not possible due to closed source n stuff... :/
<jc-denton> otherwise i'll not make propaganda
<raf> all, thanks!!!!!
<aftertaf> no pb.
<aftertaf> bye all....
<hastesaver> jc-denton, http://art.ubuntu.com/
<dli> jc-denton, stop repeating, please, I don't care about your propaganda in any way
<jc-denton> lool
<TheCarl> hello, can someone tell me what LinuxTV is?
<raf> dli: thank you for help me
<jc-denton> sry but google pictures did not work well for ubuntu logo
<raf> I'm sleepy, bye all
<KillerKiwi2006> >	;) http://people.warp.es/~isaac/blog/index.php/ubuntu-and-msn-logos-18
<KillerKiwi2006> irony - http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2155546/samsung-admits-copying-handset-icons
<D3a> hi
<jackeye> hi what do you suggest i do to try to fix a hard drive?
<jackeye> with input output errors
<zcat[1] > RMA
<zcat[1] > burn and boot ultimate boot CD, run the OEM diagnostics..
<jackeye> zcat[1] : what is oem diagnostics?
<jackeye> zcat[1] : i dont have warrenty on it anymore
<zcat[1] > test tools provided by drive manufacturer
<zcat[1] > Oh well.. at least run the diagnostics and find out if it's a hardware problem.
<jackeye> zcat[1] : what else could it be?
<chripher> I am back in Dapper
<chripher> DBO: you here
<zcat[1] > ummm. not sure.
<jackeye> zcat[1] : filesystem ?
<zcat[1] > for IO errors I wouldn't think so.
<dentist> hey... i'm trying to compile something.. i've apt-get'd make and gcc... but its saying no such file on a bunch of header files
<dentist> any idea which i need to use?
<Ng> dentist: have you installed the "build-essential" package?
<miriam> italy?
<HymnToLife> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dentist> thats the one
<zcat[1] > !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<zcat[1] > ohh.. someone already said that
<dentist> ok now its just saying... wap54g-log.c:52:18: error: popt.h: No such file or directory
<zcat[1] > follow the README, it might mention stuff you need..
<dentist> it doesnt. lol... trying to find what package popt is from
<Akrame> What's the answer to " Uubuntu is debian with new themes and new name"
<Akrame> (hi all)
<HymnToLife> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<dli> dentist, install the popt package, "apt-cache search popt"
<samuli> "it's better than debian"
<zcat[1] > package or sources? popt.h .. ?
<chripher> can wine interact with firefox ?
<zcat[1] > chripher: interact how?
<linux_galore> chripher: yes
<zcat[1] > you can run windows firefox in wine (I just did that so I can run shockwave plugin)
<linux_galore> think he means gets firefox to use wine as a plugin option
<zcat[1] > ahhhh.. that's the default isn't it? if you tell firefox to open an exe after you download it, wine handles it.
<linux_galore> you can tell firefox to use a wine script when it sees set file types
<linux_galore> Ive got flash 8 working in forefox thanks to wine
<linux_galore> firefox*
<zcat[1] > mine does anyhow, and I'm fairly sure I never configured anything for it..
<zcat[1] > yeah, firefox with latest flash, shockwave and java plugins. I think there's even some activex stuff in there.. winetools set up all kinds os stuff for me
<zcat[1] > *of
<zcat[1] > but I STILL can't get MSIE to run :(
<linux_galore> whats needed is a script to download all the bits and configure firefox so they can get shockwave and flash 8 up and going
<linux_galore> zcat[1] : theres a script that installs IE
<philosophus> linux_galore, easyubuntu might do that.
<linux_galore> ies4linux  I think its called
<zcat[1] > other than winetools which I already have?
<linux_galore> zcat[1] : naaw it downloads IE and sets it up under wine for you in a single step
<chripher> does anyone here know amout roboform ?
<Ng> linux_galore: all you have to do is download the IE setup.exe and run it with wine, no need for a script :)
<linux_galore> Ng: I run codweavers, even easier still
<chripher> DBO: are you here
<DBO> yes
<bigfoot1> how can i check if i have a certain package (avahi-daemon) installed?
<HymnToLife> bigfoot1> sarch fot it in Synaptic ?
<bigfoot1> is there a way to check without using synaptic?
<Ng> dpkg -l avahi-daemon
<Ng> if the first two characters are "ii" then it's installed
<bigfoot1> un <-- is what i got. this mean it's uninstalled, yes?
<chripher> should I use alsa or esound or something else ?
<g0dchild> !alsa
<ubotu> [alsa]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<juliux> is here a zaurus user?
<g0dchild> hi, i've installed amarok-1.3.8- bu when i play a track i cant here any sounds
<g0dchild> i have xine, arts and gstreamer engines installed
<g0dchild> none of them worKs :S
<enrique> hola a todos
<enrique> algun espaol por aqui?
<samuli> godchild, can you hear sounds in kaffeine for example?
<g0dchild> samuli, havent tried yet, wait...let u know in  asec
<g0dchild> yeah
<g0dchild> can hear it
<g0dchild> another thing i noticed, tried playing a movie on console using -vo svga- i can see the picture in a decent resolutio- but once more, no sound..
<g0dchild> I think i might have screwed up after all
<zcat[1] > Ng: every time I run the setup program (from MS or the one I have on a CD or the one winetools uses) it says it can't install all components. This on three different versions of Wine, standard, bleeding edge repos from source-o-matic, and another repo mentioned on the wine.sourceforget page..
<Ng> zcat[1] : strange. unfortunately I'm not on an Intel platform at the moment, so I can't test it, but as I understand it IE6 should work fine in any recent wine
<Ng> zcat[1] : it certainly works fine in Codeweavers Crossover WINE, but that's non-free
<ex-parrot> hello everyone... I just upgraded a server-only install to dapper and my network interface is no longer working... any suggestions anyone
<ex-parrot> ?
<ex-parrot> I'm getting a "no such device" message... I did change the NIC right before upgrading but breezy recognised this fine and was working
<Ng> ex-parrot: does ifconfig -a show the interface?
<ex-parrot> no it doesn't Ng
<zcat[1] > ex-parrot: I had the same problem.. but I can't help. I gave up and did a fresh install.
<ex-parrot> oh it's showing an eth2
<ex-parrot> I'm rather loath to re-install as I finally got postfix working
<ex-parrot> but I needed to upgrade to support my new dual CPU motherboard properly
<ex-parrot> why would it jump right in and give it eth2?
<ex-parrot> then insist it still doesn't exist?
<Ng> that is quite odd
<adam_> hi friends
<ex-parrot> just ifrenaming eth2 to eth0 seems to have fixed it
<ex-parrot> for now anyway
<brent> MURDER
<brent> death
<brent> blood
<brent> blaaagggh
<ex-parrot> ahem?
<ajmitch_> how odd
<MM2> there is chkconfig in redhat, which adds initscript to correspondent rcN.d directory. What is equivivalent in Ubuntu?
<ex-parrot> Ng, it would seem I still had the old NIC's MAC address in iftab
<Ng> ah
<Ng> :)
<dli> ex-parrot, why not use udev rules to fix eth names?
<ex-parrot> dli, don't know about udev... is it new in dapper?
<Alsa> umm how do i reinstall my vga driver
<dli> ex-parrot, http://dev-loki.blogspot.com/2005_12_01_dev-loki_archive.html
<Ng> MM2: update-rc.d or BUM if you want a graphical tool
<adam_> have installed my skystar2 DVB-t pci card , wich application need i to watch DVB-t on Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<ex-parrot> thanks dli I'll take a look
<Alsa> ubuntu already has it detected but it cant quite get the driver details
<dli> ex-parrot, udev is supported since kernel 2.6.8, iirc
<MM2> Ng: ty
<Alsa> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ex-parrot> nevermind dli, fixing iftab seems to have solved it
<dli> ex-parrot, ifrename is not a real solution, udev is
<ex-parrot> dli, how so? I'm not overly fussed so long as it works...
<adam_> have installed my skystar2 DVB-t pci card , wich application need i to watch DVB-t on Ubuntu 5.10 ? or how to install xine ?
<avu> launchpad tells me, my wiki name is Avu, but when I try to logon to the wiki with Avu and my launchpad password it does not work. Am I missing something?
<dbzdeath> how do i downgrade a package?
<Alsa> !smb
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Alsa
<Alsa> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<adam_> need help, how to configure DVB-t card on UBUNTU 5.10, the kernel modules are allready loaded (b2c2 - airstar 2), but how to wach tv wit kaffeine ?
<Jowi> what do I need in order to load pdf or postscript files in Gimp? I get the error "plugin could not load image"
<adam_> adam_,
<Jowi> ah, wait. pdf's seem to work now. but not .ps. hmmm... i will find a workaround
<orbin> Jowi: who gives images in pdf/ps format anyway?
<Ap4ch3> How do I get the special key for turning the wireless minipci card on/off on my dell laptop? I get this from the kernel log : ' kernel: [4414803.513000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known'
<dpc> Hello, I have just installed ubuntu, and was wondering if anyone could help me with a question I have about the default version of Evolution (2.4.1 on Breezy Badger).  I was wondering if there was a way to upgrade it to a different version, because 2.4.1 seems to have a bug talking to some IMAP servers.  I know for a fact that 2.2.2 (on Fedora core 4) and 2.6.0 (on Fedore core 5) work very well with our IMAP servers.  Is there a convenient way to upgrade to 2.6
<dpc> .0 or retrograde to 2.2.2 under Ubuntu (maybe via different repositories)?
<HymnToLife> dpc> try upgrading to Dapper
<dpc> Is there a procedure I can follow to to the upgrade to Dapper Drake?
<HymnToLife> !upgrde
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> !upgrade
<ubotu> well, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me fix something? http://piano.juicemedia.tv/photos/messed1.jpg that's my boot screen, how do I get it to look right?
<HymnToLife> pianoboy3333> now loading :D
<HymnToLife> dialup sucks
<pianoboy3333> ok
<pianoboy3333> yep :)
<DrNickRiviera> is there some way to "merge" several mounted hard drives, like mounting them all into the same directory?
<valehru> how can open rar files from linux?  i.e. there are a group of combined rar files, eg. file.01, file.02. file.03.
<HymnToLife> !tell DrNickRiviera about raid
<valehru> How can i unrar all of those?
<HymnToLife> pianoboy3333> it seems like our boot screen is using a resolution too high for your monitor
<pianoboy3333> ...?
<KillerKiwi2006> DrNickRiviera: Do you want the hard drives to copy each other or just expand as if they are one giant drive
<chripher> have anyone here used synce
<pianoboy3333> HymnToLife: My monitor is using 1280x10243
<dpc> HymnToLife, I understand that upgrading to Dapper Drake may also give me a newere version of Evolution.  So is there any information (such as a web page) that give the procedure for newly installed users of Breezy Badger to upgrade to Dapper Drake?
<pianoboy3333> *1280x1024
<DrNickRiviera> thanks KillerKiwi, will have a look at  it
<Ng> valehru: install rar (should be in universe or multiverse) and do "rar x file.XX" where XX is the highest number (though it probably works with any of them)
<HymnToLife> dpc> didn't you read what ubotu told you
<DrNickRiviera> didn't know one could do stuff like that with raid :/
<HymnToLife> !tell dpc about upgrade
<valehru> thx
<DrNickRiviera> i want them to expand as one giant drive
<KillerKiwi2006> DrNickRiviera: RAID is the drives mirroring each other and is good for hard drive redundancy
<HymnToLife> pianoboy3333> those kind of things are typical of a too high resolution, check your settings
<pianoboy3333> HymnToLife: settings where?
<DrNickRiviera> ah, i know that, thought one of the raid modes might do what i want
<DrNickRiviera> never came to grips with all the different ones there area
<DrNickRiviera> *are
<HymnToLife> pianoboy3333> does it look OK after boot ?
<pianoboy3333> HymnToLife: yes, it's fine
<KillerKiwi2006> DrNickRiviera: If you just want one gaint dirve I think UnionFS does that
<pianoboy3333> HymnToLife: I was just wondering if there was a way to not look at an ugly booting and shutdown screen....
<HymnToLife> DrNickRiviera> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID :)
<HymnToLife> pianoboy3333> turn of your monitor :)
<Ng> KillerKiwi2006: RAID doesn't have to be mirroring, it has multiple modes
<HymnToLife> off*
<valehru> trying to run sudo apt-get install rar but i get the following error: E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<pianoboy3333> HymnToLife: ... Even if I got rid of the boot screen, the plain text is still distorted
<Ng> DrNickRiviera: sounds like you might want to look at LVM
<KillerKiwi2006> Ng
<HymnToLife> mirroring is RAID-1, RAID-0 does what you seem to want
<orbin> valehru: rar is in multiverse
<KillerKiwi2006> Ng: really ive ony ever used it for drive redundancy
<orbin> valehru: have you enabled it?
<valehru> was sure that i did
<Nameeater> how can I get ubuntu to use more than 60hz refresh at 1280? I have tried the fixres thing but no luck
<HymnToLife> pianoboy3333> definitely a resoution problem
<HymnToLife> !tell pianoboy3333 about fixres
<Ng> KillerKiwi2006: that's fair enough, but it does also have what are called striping modes (and, indeed, mirroring&striping modes) so you can join multiple disks together
<pianoboy3333> I'll take a look at that
<Ng> KillerKiwi2006: an ideal combination is to have both, so you get speed and redundancy :)
<valehru> getting a lot of errors when I start synaptic
<orbin> Nameeater: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KillerKiwi2006> Ng: cool
<valehru> orbin, mind if I dump in a PM to you?
<HymnToLife> Ng> mirroring is RAID-1, stripping is RAID-0
<dpc> Thanks HymnToLife, I was searching, and found the procedure while we were chatting.  So I will give that a try.
<valehru> you might have more of an idead than me
<Ng> HymnToLife: I know :)
<HymnToLife> RAID-0+1 is cool :p
<pianoboy3333> HymnToLife: what's a CRT monitor?
<HymnToLife> pianoboy3333> Cathodic Ray Tube
<HymnToLife> non-LCD :p
<pianoboy3333> oh
<HymnToLife> wht you seem to have, I don't think such problem occur on LCDs
<valehru> anyone know how to install rar on a 64 bit system
<valehru> ?
<Nameeater> orbin: http://name.pastebin.com/713302
<pvd2006> Is Dapper Drake going to be more reponsive than breezy badger, for example the delay in loading windows in badger.
<Ng> valehru: ah, you may well have to download the official rar tarball and install it manually
<valehru> ahh k...
<pianoboy3333> HymnToLife: no, it's because I use a DVI cable instead of a VGA from my gfx card to my computer, it looks fine on my VGA cable.
<Ng> valehru: it should work fine though because the amd64 ubuntu has 32bit compatibility libraries
<valehru> Ng, so would that be the reason it wouldnt install through synaptic
<orbin> Nameeater: run this pls: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<Ng> valehru: yep
<Nameeater> monitorrange: 30-69, 50-120
<pianoboy3333> HymnToLife: do you know what do to with dvi cables?
<orbin> Nameeater: gksudo 'gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<HymnToLife> pianoboy3333> nope, sorry, never used them
<HymnToLife> why why not use the VGA ?
<orbin> Nameeater: ctrl+f and find "horizsync"
<orbin> Nameeater: then change the values there to 30-69
<pianoboy3333> HymnToLife: DVI has a better look
<orbin> Nameeater: 50-120 should be the vertrefresh values
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> !dvi
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> pianoboy3333> try searching !forums or !google
<Nameeater> orbin: ok thanks I will try that now
<simsalabim> hi
<simsalabim> anyone here_
<kbrooks> i'd like to start selling at my school. i have 44 cents ATM
<simsalabim> Guys i needd ur help do install xmms fast
<simsalabim> can uhelp me?
<simsalabim> im kinda new in linux
<orbin> simsalabim: sys > admin >synaptic
<kbrooks> i have a platypus and a bear (ALL fake) and a mini car
<orbin> simsalabim: search for xmss, then grab it
<Jowi> orbin: sorry, was temporary away. companies use alot of pdf's.
<kbrooks> what is the most ideal price to sell these three things?
<simsalabim> i dont need to go to terminal?
<kbrooks> i want to raise money to donate to someone
<orbin> simsalabim: if you mean do you have to compile stuff, then no, not usually
<simsalabim> ok how i install it
<orbin> ubotu: tell simsalabim about synaptic
<simsalabim> i was clicking that install shortcut
<simsalabim> but nothing hapend
<orbin> install shortcut?
<orbin> click on search in the toolbar, enter xmms, then double-click the xmms package when found, then click on apply
<g0dchild> can someone tell me 'bout alsa?
<g0dchild> !alsa
<ubotu> I heard alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<hulk> hello anybody that is uptodate oin ivtv driver that can tell my why my huapage 150 isnt working ...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13830
<Skeletonix> Hi ....  when I restart new kernel  . I saw Kernel panic- not syncing: VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-bloc . I use as .config /boot/config2.6.15-22-386 and remove from kernel only Use PCI DMA as default(I have old HDD) and rekompile kernel.
<dpc> Thanks, HymnToLife, I am proceeding w/ Dapper upgrade (per ubotu).  Need to reboot shortly.  Bye
<sliipy> Skeletonix: probably you forgot the initrd.. or if you have compiled the kernel yourself, you're missing drivers for you ide controller
<Ng> Skeletonix: did you make an initrd?
<sliipy> (say y to them instead of m)
<Skeletonix> no I didn't make initrd
<hulk> anybody pondering a fix for my problem ?
<hulk> no thoughts ?
<simsalabim> ok big tnx for help
<Ng> Skeletonix: I would have thought that you could just specify a kernel command line parameter to the default ubuntu kernel to make it disable dma
<Ng> Skeletonix: I think "ide=nodma" will do the trick
<Skeletonix> Ng:...thanx!
<Skeletonix> I try it
<FiReStArTeR> Hey, could someone help me out, I am getting this error when booting - /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root does not exist dropping to a shell
<Skeletonix> Ng: Wher eI must write "ide=nodma" ..to grub menu?
<pvd2006> after you make changes to gnome desktop like turning off nautilis and setting a different windows manager how can you reset gnome?
<speedsix> Hi all
<Ng> Skeletonix: the /boot/grub/menu.lst probably has a line like "kernel /vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hda2" for each of the kernels - just add " ide=nodma" to the end
<FiReStArTeR> Does no one know how to fix the error I am getting? (/dev/mapper/ubuntu-root does not exist dropping to a shell)
<speedsix> I have added a NFS share to my fstab which mounts fine but takes ages on boot at the 'mounting remote filesystems' part, any ideas?
<hulk> try sudo /etc/init.d/<what u what to tinker with> restart/stop/start
<Ng> speedsix: might be DNS? does the NFS server have a hosts file entry for your machine?
<hulk> that was @ pvd2006
<Ng> pvd2006: log out and back in, or /etc/init.d/gdm restart as hulk suggested :)
<FiReStArTeR> hulk you have any ideas on the problem I am having?
<hulk> he i cam her for help myself :)
<g0dchild> hi Ng - i am having some trble with alsa- whenever I try to play anything, i am getting a msg saying alsa's busy
<g0dchild> it happened after i followedd the instructions on how to use multiple audio apps simultaneously at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<pvd2006> wow
<speedsix> g0dchild what apps are you trying?
<hulk> huapage 150 isnt working ...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13830 any ideas why firware wont load ?
<pvd2006> That is dumb, I tweaked out gnome and now its runs slower, lol. I switched to use atlanta windows manager and turned off nautilus
<g0dchild> amarok, kaffeine- so far..
<g0dchild> yes, xmms as well.
<speedsix> hulk you may be putting the firmware in the wrong dir, friend had the same problem
<g0dchild> i've already stopped alsa-daemon from /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop - no results
<pvd2006> It took firefox like 7-8 seconds to load up on restart of gnome
<speedsix> and all the apps are set to use alsa?
<hulk> hum oki whats the right dir the :) ill go check on that ...
<speedsix> I can't remember sorry, I know the dir it listed was the wrong one
<speedsix>  I have added a NFS share to my fstab which mounts fine but takes ages on boot at the 'mounting remote filesystems' part, any ideas?
<pvd2006> That time it took closer to 10 seconds to load firefox, I wonder if this is caused by switching the windows manager
<valehru> when I try and run gnomebaker I keep getting the following error: Segmentation fault
<valehru> any ideas?
<hulk> oh yeah well i puts it wrong at first and i moved it to /lib/modules/ i hope thats is correct ?
<valehru> its the same for azereuz
<valehru> Azureus
<pvd2006> how can you reset gnome desktop defaults?
<speedsix> pvd2006 there's a folder in your home dir somewhere with all the gnome settings
<gnomefreak> pvd2006: you can try removing the gnomeconfig file and restarting gnome
<pvd2006> gnomefreak, is that ok to remove th file?
<gnomefreak> its would be ~/.gnome something
<gnomefreak> pvd2006: it regenerates itself when you restart
<gnomefreak> log back in
<pvd2006> I guess it would be in /etc/ or ~/?
<gnomefreak> ~/.
<gnomefreak> i just cant remember name of file
<gnomefreak> its in your home dir iirc
<Herb-> anyone here know whether the root pw for the VMware version of Ubuntu is available?
<pvd2006> gnonefreak, I see a directory called .gnome/
<pvd2006> gnomefreak*
<Skeletonix> Ng: Thanx!! It works!!!!!
<speedsix> Herb- root password?
<Herb-> speedsix: yes the root password
<pvd2006> Gnomefreak, I also have a .gnome2/ and .gnome_private/
<killefiz> Herb-: ubuntu doesn't have a root password by default
<killefiz> you're supposed to use sudo
<Herb-> I'm test-driving Ubuntu via its VMware "VMX Appliance"
<cwork> gnomefreak, is it this that you want? cwork@ubuntu:~/.gconf/desktop$    (oneko is in the channel)
<Herb-> when I started it, it told me there were 16 updates but needed the root password to apply them
<steveire> When I install a package with adept, and then remove it, the supplementary packages are not removed with it.
<speedsix> Herb- you need to put your own user password in
<g0dchild> can someone please help me to configure sound...gak!
<g0dchild> I am not able to hear any sounds now :(
<steveire> in installed tipptrainer ( 4 packages were required), and then removed it. but it only removed the tipptrainer package and the data. Two other wxWidget packages were not removed
<valehru> ok...so I found out that gnomebaker doesnt work out of the box in amd64 however it does in z86
<valehru> x86
<steveire> Is there a setting to remove packages with no packages relying on them?
<speedsix> g0dchild the one on the ubuntu forum HOWTO should work for you?
<Herb-> I realize it's possible the VMware Ubuntu might be locked down
<kbrooks> BBL
<speedsix> Herb- where did you get the ubuntu disc from?
<g0dchild> speedsix, thats the problem- after i tried that I am not able to hear any sounds
<speedsix> Oh
<Ng> Skeletonix: excellent :)
<g0dchild> followed it right down to the dot
<pvd2006> I found .gconf/
<steveire> no ideas?
<steveire> I guess it doesn't matter if you've got hd space to throw away...
<Skeletonix> I have printer on ubuntu and I shared it on winXP ..but it doesn't work. In acces.log is this :
<Skeletonix> 192.168.0.2 - - [12/May/2006:13:34:33 +0200]  "POST /printers/Stylus-C64 HTTP/1.1" 200 569 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported
<Skeletonix> localhost - - [12/May/2006:13:34:48 +0200]  "POST / HTTP/1.1" 400 0 - -
<Skeletonix> and in error. log is :
<Skeletonix> E [12/May/2006:13:25:17 +0200]  cupsdCloseClient: Error in the push function.
<Skeletonix> E [12/May/2006:13:27:56 +0200]  Creating missing directory "/var/run/cups/certs"
<speedsix> There is a command to find out the device numbers for your soundcard, may need to change it in your conf. Have you got a ling to the unbuntu guide for me?
<Skeletonix> where could be a problem ..pleas ?
<g0dchild> yeah
<g0dchild> its here
<g0dchild> !alsa
<ubotu> it has been said that alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<Herb-> ahh I'm not using a disk, I'm using the VMware version found at http://cdimage/ubuntu.com/Ubuntu-5.10.zip
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<speedsix> I used this conf iirc http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=happy+alsa
<g0dchild> !dmix
<ubotu> I heard dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<eXistenZ> how can i download dapper?
* gnomefreak brb
<speedsix> alsa did drive me nuts though, can be a total pain
<DBO> !upgrade
<ubotu> from memory, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<speedsix> Sound in linux is a mess
<DBO> speedsix, its getting better, it was a real mess 4 or 5 years ago
<Nameeater> orbin: it didnt fix it :( it still insists on using 60hz at 1280
<steveire> Often when I install packages from adet, the new packages do not appear in the application menu.
<steveire> Is that normal?
<DBO> steveire, yes
<speedsix> imo everything should use alsa and ditch the rest
<steveire> is it reconfigurable?
<DBO> steveire, just add them in with smeg
<pvd2006> what was the command to restart gnome again?
<DBO> CTRL + ALT + Backspace
<Nameeater> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<steveire> smeg?
<DBO> !smeg
<ubotu> Alacarte Menu Editor is an easy-to-use menu editor for GNOME. Older versions were called smeg. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<orbin> Nameeater: yes, did you do that?
<DBO> steveire, just run smeg in a terminal
<Nameeater> orbin: yup
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, are you using dapper
<orbin> Nameeater: what monitor do you have?
<steveire> command not found
<steveire> it's cool, anyway. I'll use alacarte
<DBO> steveire, same thing =P
<Nameeater> orbin: IBM E74
<maskd_> hey guys, just a quick question, i just installed apache and php, but whenever i try to make a new php file as my regular user i keep getting the message:
<maskd_> Warning:  Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0. I know it's a permissions issue and when i set it to be read  my everyone its ok, but is there anyway that i can make the files viewable without chmoding all the time?
<hulk> what is the files in /lib/modules for ?
<hulk> can i remove them ?
<Nameeater> orbin: hmm maybe my monitor cant do more than 60hz at 1280..
<orbin> Nameeater: that's a possibility :)
<orbin> actually, i should have asked that ifirst
<Nameeater> I'm sure I had it on more in wondows..
<pvd> alright, that is better, few..
<pvd> phew*
<Nameeater> will have to check!
<pvd> what is a good and fast windows manager for gnome that wont cause errors?
<orbin> hulk: no
<azathoth> can anyone explain why firefox is trying to download ebayISAPI.dll instead of doing something with it? any way to fix it?
<linux_galore> azathoth: thats a windows file
<maskd_> linux_galore: ebay uses a dll for all its web stuff
<linux_galore> azathoth: so Firefox hasnt got a clue what to do with it so it defaults to a save mode
<Tidus> linux_galore: but the website uses that lol
<azathoth> linux_galore: so what, you can't go on ebay in linux?
<Delicate_Shadow> hi guys
<maskd_> azathoth: you can
<linux_galore> azathoth: I go on ebay all the time never had that problem
<Delicate_Shadow> can someone tell me if Ubuntu supports Araic Language ?
<pvd> I just went to ebay and looked around, it works fine for me.
<linux_galore> Ive been buying stuff on ebay now for a good 3 years with mozilla/firefox
<linux_galore> I suspect he is trying to access a windows only service
<Tidus> personally, i use opera
<maskd_> firefox sometimes randomly does stuff like that for me
<maskd_> just restart firefox
<thunder00> hello.. is there a nice tui application that changes date/time on ubuntu ?
<maskd_> see if it fixes it
<linux_galore> or he is visiting a phishing site and that files a virus
<Tidus> firefox is cool, but opera is faster on this machine than FF
<maskd_> thunder00: right click on the date in the top left corner and go to adjust date and time
<linux_galore> thunder00: right click on the clock
<Kane666> hey
<linux_galore> opera and firefox are pretty much the same for me
<pvd>  so I've heard that dapper drake is suppose to be faster than breezy badger if you get it up and running right, is that true?
<gnomefreak> pvd: gnome is faster
<linux_galore> pvd yeah its allot faster
<linux_galore> specifically the gnome stuff
<pvd> linux_galore than is good because I know a lot of delay in opening windows on breezy
<pvd> that*
<linux_galore> pvd the delay is usually due to a lack of resources or your system is just slow
<samuli> gnome is faster in dapper. I disagree.
<samuli> It's really slow, on the other hand. kde is flying.
<linux_galore> yeah I find the file manager in kde still snots on nautilus for speed
<orbin> linux_galore: dapper stable enough for desktop use yet?
<pvd> linux_galore, I should be fine, I have a amd 1500 athlon xp, 1gig of 400mhz memory
<linux_galore> orbin: well it works for me
<Tidus> it's funny... konqueror's always been faster than naut for me
<linux_galore> pvd yeah should be fine
<gnomefreak> orbin: i would wait the 2 weeks to be honest
<linux_galore> pvd turn some of the file preview options of in nautilus, bet it gets way faster
<orbin> gnomefreak: 2 weeks?  i thought release was june 6?
<pvd> linux_galore, I turned off nautilus as a desktop manager
<gnomefreak> orbin: june 1
<pvd> its a little faster
<Amaranth> hulk: /lib/modules is kernel modules (late)
<Amaranth> hulk: removing them == bad news
<linux_galore> yeah they keep banging on about nautilus but to be honest its total shite
<linux_galore> gnome really needs a new file manager
<pvd> I dont really like the way KDE looks, it has too much uneccesary stuff, but I guess you can turn all that off.
<gnomefreak> linux_galore: use egnome than
<pvd> egnome?
<pvd> hmmm
<gnomefreak> e16 file manager with gnome
<Kane666> n00b alert..!! whats the diffrence between gnome and KDE ?
<g0dchild> gnomefreak, do i need to recompile kernel after upgrading alsa?
<linux_galore> gnomefreak: e17 now
<g0dchild> alsa!
<gnomefreak> linux_galore: e17 is _not_ in ther repos
<g0dchild> !alsa
<pvd> hmmm
<ubotu> alsa is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<g0dchild> heh
<samuli> pvd, same for me.
<gnomefreak> s/ther/the
<linux_galore> gnomefreak: is for me lol
<avu> I like nautilus :(
<samuli> I'm using kde now and trying to figure out how to make it more gnomish.
<pvd> samuli are you using it because its faster?
<samuli> pvd, yeah.
<Herb-> speedsix: I think I found how to initialize  " sudo"
<gnomefreak> linux_galore: you added a 3rd party repo and if you installed it when on login screen choose egnome ;)
<orbin> Kane666: different desktop environments
<samuli> It's a _lot_ faster on my xp 1700+ 256mb box.
<pvd> samuli your running dapper drake though right
<pvd> ?
<maric> alguien para ablar
<samuli> yeah.
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<maric> yeahh
<Kane666> orbin: so does that mean, its basicly a diffrent GUI or am i heading in the wrong direction ? lol
<linux_galore> gnomefreak: right now Im playing with the cvs version of XFCE5
<maric> hello
<samuli> I installed ubuntu and then the kde-core package and I still got tons of stuff in the menus, lol.
<gnomefreak> linux_galore: playing with fire i see ;)
<samuli> I imagine how the kubuntu-desktop menus must look like.
<linux_galore> gnomefreak: yeah things break, but dam its fast, it like gnome with no lag
<Tidus> samuli: i got a dual amd athlon mp2100 with 1.25gb ram
<Herb-> ahh yes success :D
<samuli> Tidus, well, good for you mate :)
<HumpBack> Hello, I'm getting a PANCI: Circular definition when booting dapper. It was ok a few days ago but after some upgrade i cannot boot the system
<orbin> Kane666: yes you could say that
<Kane666> orbin: thanks for the info ;)
<orbin> Kane666: i suggest you install both and try them
<linux_galore> gnomefreak: desktop icons are pretty cool
<orbin> Kane666: or at least look at screenshots
<gnomefreak> eh im not big on desktop icons ;)
<pvd> gnome freak so I guess I would just sudo apt-get install egnome
<orbin> Kane666: there's also xfce, fluxbox, enlightenment....
<gnomefreak> they remind me of windoze
<Kane666> orbin: ill just look at screenshots.. i cant be botherd playing around with the system. Im not prepared to fix it lol
<gnomefreak> pvd: no you need to install enlightenment
<orbin> Kane666: well, to install kde, you just grab one "metapackage"
<orbin> Kane666: then you log out, and kde will be available to log into
<pvd> Gnomefreak, I see. should I install the breezy badger version?
<Kane666> orbin: whats hat?
<Kane666> *that
<samuli> orbin, that doesn't mean it couldn't break things up :)
<Kane666> orbin: oh so i select what i want to log in to..
<Tidus> Kane666: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> pvd: yeah nothing wrong with that version
<mustard5> Kane666, install with aptitude rather than apt-get
<gnomefreak> Kane666: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop please
<Tidus> Kane666: it can coincide with the standard 'ubuntu-desktop'
<samuli> kane666, use aptitude instead of apt-get
<orbin> samuli: true :)
<Kane666> how big is the file.. im on dial-up
<samuli> that way you can remove it as easily.
<samuli> haha :)
<mustard5> Kane666, its not small :)
<gnomefreak> Kane666: using aptitude this way if you dont like it aptitude will get rid of most if not all package with it
<samuli> kane, try sudo aptitude install kde-core then perhaps.
<BlueEagle> tidus: "coexist"?
<gnomefreak> when you remove it
<mustard5> Kane666, you could probably leave it overnight
<Minty> am reading all chat as a newbie running ubuntu can I just do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<linux_galore> installed SuSE 10.1 today, not bad, I like the package manager UI
<gnomefreak> samuli: why would he want kde-core?
<gnomefreak> that leaves him to install things needed by hand
<samuli> gnomefreak, because he's on dial-up and wants to see what kde is like.
<Kane666> mustard: nah i cant do that coz then i have to leave the other computer on (network server) and my dad wont like that lol
<mustard5> Minty, it workes better with aptitude instead of apt-get, because that makes it easier to uninstall
<gnomefreak> eh dial up :(
<mustard5> Kane666,
<linux_galore> theres a kde-lite thing in the works
<mustard5> Kane666, k
<a2a18> putos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<samuli> kubuntu-desktop is something like 150-200mb worth of packages and kde-core is something like 40mb
<pvd> Now installing enlightment,well see how this works
<Minty> nwbie quetio whats apptitude
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mustard5> Kane666, the way I did it was to go to my brothers place and download kubuntu install CD, then I added the Kubuntu CD to my sources
<ArtistAgent> Hello All
<linux_galore> pvd you should try get e17, its snots on e16
<Kane666> mustard5: yeh good idea.. i might give it a try next time im at a broadband terminal ;)
<pvd> hmm
<pvd> I already installed it
<pvd> lol
<valehru> Is there anyway to install an RPM in ubuntu?
<dot618> lol+1
<pvd> ill just try it real quick to see how it works
<samuli> e17 is buggy like hell.
<linux_galore> pvd e16 is a bit slow and missing heaps of stuff thats in e17
<avu> valehru: you can convert the rpm to a deb with alien
<mustard5> valehru, you can try using the alien command..
<gnomefreak> valehru: you rather not use rpms in ubuntu
<pvd> now since I installed englightment
<dot618> is e17 out?
<pvd> I just open up a different session
<pvd> ?
<linux_galore> samuli: been running e17 in Vector Linux now for 6 months
<samuli> dot, nope :)
<gnomefreak> valehru: what are you wanting to install?
<valehru> have a version of maya that only has rpms
<dot618> so bad
<linux_galore> samuli: its been very stable for the last 9 weeks
<samuli> linux_galore, I have tried it from time to time with daily cvs-builds, and most of it still doesn't work.-
<gnomefreak> !alien
<ubotu> it has been said that alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Tidus> my main machine's running gnome 2.14 on gentoo
<gnomefreak> ^^^ valehru
<hulk> how can u tell what u running dapper breezy unt so wiether ?
<valehru> thx
<gnomefreak> hulk: lsb_release -a
<samuli> but if it's that much better by now I really want to try it out.
<hulk> thanx!
<gnomefreak> hulk: yw
<Nullified> Hi guys, How do i start SSH on linux
<pvd> How do you enable enlightment now that it is installed?
<Tidus> Nullified: client or server?
<samuli> pvd, logout and log in.
<pvd> oh ok, thats what I thought
<Nullified> server Tidus
<pvd> thanks, brb
<gnomefreak> pvd: log out and on login screen click sessions than choose enlightenment
<linux_galore> pvd you select it in the login screen
<samuli> and remember to check session to enlightenment.
<asraniel> could someone open that file http://www.fryx.ch/Asraniel/schule/RandomTable.java and tell me if he sees the special characters in the first comment in the code, right at the beginning
<hulk> and how u check what kernel u using ?
<Tidus> Nullified: on ubuntu, 'sudo aptitude install openssh-server' then 'sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start'
<avu> hulk: uname -a
<Nullified> thanks tidus
<hulk> thanx :)
<pvd2006> Hmm, when I logged out and I saw the login screen I got a weird scrambled image up at the top of my screen?
<pvd2006> Ive had this problem before when I installed kde
<pvd2006> anyways, the point is, I can't select a different session since it pushes it out of the screen.
<bombero> hi
<dot618> lo
<asraniel> could someone open that file http://www.fryx.ch/Asraniel/schule/RandomTable.java and tell me if he sees the special characters in the first comment in the code, right at the beginning
<bombero> have some problems with and kaffeine, dmesg says:  b2c2-flexcop: B2C2 FlexcopII/II(b)/III digital TV receiver chip loaded successfully
<bombero> , but kaffeine: no DVB devices found, what do i wrong ?
<hulk> hum i need a bit of advice ... i am trying to make ivtv work (it doesnt) i was using 0.4.0 since that is recomendein in most howtos however i read on ivtvdriver.org that u prolly have to upgrade to 0.4.x if u get a newer card ... but i cant figure out quite wich one to use i am using breezy and (Linux Media 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<hulk> ) please someone advice me ?
<linux_galore> bombero: kaffeine is a media player not a front end to a video card
<linux_galore> bombero: point kaffeine at a file and it will play it
<hulk> shuld i use 0.4.5 for kernels <= 2.5.15 ? is that safe ?
<bombero> linux_galore, and for what has kaffeine "Go!" menu and DVB-Item ?
<pvd2006> now, that was just weird. I logged out and started enlightment session and it was a blue screen with no options to use menus or anything.
<pvd2006> blue/grey screen
<Tidus> pvd, enlightenment's menu system is bound to the mouse buttons
<Tidus> left click on the desktop for the user menu
<pvd2006> the default theme, is horrible btw, lol
<pvd2006> thanks
<pvd2006> anyways, I am just trying to run gnome with the enlightment file manager
<pvd2006> Gnomefreak, are you still here?
<gnomefreak> yep
<Tidus> pvd2006: right click for the config menu, or mash the mouse wheel in to get to a menu that combines the two
<Tidus> pvd2006: as for a light file manager, the rox-filer works quite well
<pvd2006> Tidus, how do setup rox-filer as default
<Nullified> any command line based IRC clients?
<void^> irssi
<gnomefreak> Nullified: irssi,bitchx
<gnomefreak> among alot of others
<Tidus> pvd2006: that i don't know
<Nullified> apt-get irssi ?
<gnomefreak> Nullified: nope its already installed
<gnomefreak> Nullified: commmand line type irssi
<Nullified> awsome!
<pvd2006> brb
<Nullified> when it says change channel with ^X is that ctrl x?
<Tidus> yep
<gnomefreak> Nullified: yep
<Tidus> or you can hit ALT+<the number of the window>
<IRSSI^Nullified> w00000
<gnomefreak> Nullified: ctrl+n will change windows for you
<Nullified> right, Thanks guys, now im off to work, to listen to people about their Internet problems and then...chat on IRC instead of talking to them...
<thoreauputic> IRSSI^Nullified: or use ctrl + P ctrl + n
<Nullified> thanks all
<void^> irc as root users may get shot every now and then
<dot618> oh
<dot618> what's root?
<gnomefreak> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<thoreauputic> dot618: the admin user ( "super user"
<linux_galore> bombero: try kdetv -> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11602
<dot618> really?
<dot618> someone told me in the bsd, root is not so powerful
<bombero> linux_galore, ok, thanx
<thoreauputic> dot618: they told you wrong :)
<dot618> o.o
<pvd2006> lol
<Tidus> on unix period, applications are set up so that you should never need root access to run them
<pvd2006> what is more powerful than root?
<dot618> uid 0?
<Tidus> you should only go root if osmething's broke and you gotta fix it
<thoreauputic> dot618: yup
<Tidus> and on linux, UID 0 = root
* dot618 put a uid 0 at the front of root
<dot618> hehe
<linux_galore> dot618: root is root
<pvd2006> so there is a even higher access on bsd than root?
<pvd2006> that doesnt make sense
<dot618> god?
<linux_galore> although you can get kernel patched to restrict root
<rab> i need help installing a perl module
<thoreauputic> pvd2006: nothing is higher than root on *nix
<linux_galore> patches*
<pvd2006> that what I thought, lol
<pvd2006> I was about to say
<dot618> god > root
<thoreauputic> dot618: only just ;)
<dot618> hahaha
<dot618> or... NSA>
<linux_galore> there are a few tools that one can setup so if root access is gained very little can be done that will stuff up the system
<dot618> NSA/CIA something
<dot618> NSA > god > root
<Tidus> linux_galore: like grsec2 or selinux
<pvd2006> god = root:)
<dot618> no, god ~= NSA
<thoreauputic> dot618: nah, you can't have evil > god ;-)
<dot618> NSA is evil
<thoreauputic> dot618: that was my point indeed
<pvd2006> BTW I wonder what OS NASA uses
<linux_galore> Tidus: yeah theres another one that does that, been around for a while too also has a built IDS, LIDS!  bingo thats it
<pvd2006> im guessing some type of unix
<gymsmoke> hey, all
<dot618> if you install their hardware crypto cpu
<dot618> "hacking in the cpu" hehehehe
<linux_galore> LIDS = Linux Intrussion Detection System  even has a kernel patch to define when a remote root login will be banned ie they try shutdown the webserver the remote machine get banned
<pvd2006> too bad  software for pcs isnt written as well as programs like NASA, with barely any bugs:)
<pvd2006> for NASA*
<gymsmoke> i'm running 5.10 as a server, and yesterday for some reason, for about 3 or 4 minutes, mail, apache, dns, and ssh seemed to be "unavailable", but i could still ftp into the box from the commandline.  I got the NOC to reboot the box, but couldn't find any traces in the logs of errant activity... could this have been a hardware glitch of some kind ?
<linux_galore> Linux Intrussion Detection System(LIDS)restricts the uncontrolled use of the root login on a system thus protecting mission critical services.
<dot618> linux_galore, except the NSA?
<linux_galore> dot618: nothing to do with the NSA
<thoreauputic> pvd2006: http://flightlinux.gsfc.nasa.gov/
<rab> can someone help me install a perl module
<dot618> linux_galore, are you sure? (openssl/ssh)
<dot618> linux_galore, +des
<linux_galore> dot618: LIDS was created by a group of Australians
<dot618> hahaha
<thoreauputic> dot618: openssh is a BSD thing ( used in linux as well of course)
<dot618> USA asked the prison at au also
<Tidus> i wish my router would hurry up and restart DNSMasq.
<linux_galore> the sel stuff has no IDS, but lids does
<Tidus> temporary failures in name resolutions kinda bites.
<linux_galore> sel is more a system hardening hack were LIDS is a pro active security tool
<dot618> which is the best IDS what you know?
<dot618> nobody knows?
<linux_galore> dot618: LIDS is pretty good but you have to path your kernel
<dot618> mm
<linux_galore> patch*
<aditya> excude me
<jenda> How can I ssh connect with a live CD session?
<dot618> can I patch the bsd kernel with LIDS?
<dot618> :(
<aditya> any body can apt-get via wireless network?
<linux_galore> jenda: what Live CD
<pequatre> testing
<pequatre> hello
<jenda> linux_galore: UBuntu, both sessions
<dot618> ack
<thoreauputic> jenda: if you mean another session connecting to the live CD, you need to install openssh server on the live session - the other way is not a problem
<aditya> live cd is a cd to run ubuntu without installing them
<jenda> thoreauputic: OK - won't it be too much trouble to install that on the live session?
<linux_galore> jenda: usually its   ssh  joebloggs@192.168.2.whatever
<pequatre> wassup guys ?
<dot618> nothing
<thoreauputic> jenda: no - jsut sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<thoreauputic> jenda: you can install with apt on the live CD
<Doat> i followed the guide to make firestarter startup automatically when logging in as a normal user but when i do 'sudo firestarter' after modifying /etc/sudoers i get this error: (firestarter:11617): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<pequatre> kewl. actually i'm testing my being behind a proxy (SOCKS5). seems ok. cheers :)
<dot618> is SOCKS still alive?
<dot618> o.o
<linux_galore> thoreauputic: yeah but you dont need the ssh server the client is already there
<jenda> thoreauputic: OK thanks - it's already downloading - I just wasn't sure the Live CD manages installing SW, since it has no HDD...
<thoreauputic> Doat: you don't need to do that - firestarter runs on boot, you just don't see the GUI
<dot618> NAT > SOCKS
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: that's why I said "the other way isn't a problem"
<Doat> thoreauputic, oh? it does that by default?
<linux_galore> jenda: you trying to login the the machine running the Live CD or login to another machine from the one running the Live CD
<thoreauputic> Doat: look at /etc/init.d/firestarter :)
<dot618> lol
<thoreauputic> Doat: the firestarter GUI is just for admin etc
<jenda> linux_galore: never mind - it should work now. I'm trying to connect from an installed session to a live one.
<linux_galore> jenda: yeah need to install the server, runs in ram on the virtual disk
<Doat> thoreauputic, how come 'ps aux | grep firestarter' only shows 'grep firestarter' then?
<jenda> thanks, linux_galore, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Doat: firestarter is just an iptables configuration tool
<Enchanter>  i just removed win xp from my hda2. i had fedora core 5 on hda1. but now when i reboot it says "error loading operating system" can this be fixed?
<Doat> thoreauputic, ok.
<Doat> thanks
<thoreauputic> Doat: if you do an online test of your firewall, you'll see that it is working already
<linux_galore> Doat: firestarter isnt the firewall, Linux has a firewall built in, firestarter is just a lazy config/admin tool for the Linux built in firewall
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: rather a good one IMO :)
<pvd2006> is there a way to get gnome to run without the desktop, as in just like a screen with nothing on it but if you want to run a program you can press alt + f2 to run a command?
<linux_galore> thoreauputic: kmyfirewall is far more extensive
<Doat> yep. i get it now
<jenda> thoreauputic: but how is it done with logging in et al? What username and password should I use?
<thoreauputic> pvd2006: erm, you really want just X for that
<pvd2006> Thorauputic
<pvd2006> I see
<pvd2006> how would you run X by it self
<thoreauputic> jenda: ah, that I don't know - unless you make a new user on the live CD session
<jenda> thoreauputic: and is that advisable? Seems weird...
<thoreauputic> jenda: the default user is ubuntu, but I don't think it has a password..
<thoreauputic> jenda: making a new user isn't a risk
<thoreauputic> jenda: sudo adduser jenda
<dot618> jenda, do you know how ssh works?
<jenda> hmm, OK
<jenda> dot618: only the basics
<rab> can someone help me install a perl module
<dot618> jenda, do you have the signtures?
<jenda> of what?
<dot618> jenda, both of them?
<BlueEagle> rab: sudo aptitude install perl-modulename
<BlueEagle> rab: in most cases.
<rab> I did it
<dot618> jenda, machines
<BlueEagle> rab: for more spesific help we'll need to know _which_ perl module you need installed.
<rab> BlueEagle,but i recieve errors trying to use it
<linux_galore> jenda: if you have kde installed you can use konqueror to access ssh, just type  fish://192.168.you.know.the.rest
<rab> BlueEagle, NET::IRC
<jenda> dot618: err... i have access to both PCs, if I can get them that way.
<dot618> jenda, :(
<linux_galore> jenda: or even type in konqueror  fish://james-bond@192.2.whatever
<jenda> dot618: sorry, I have no idea what you are talking about. I just installed openssh-server on the LiveCD - don't tell me there's something I should know before that?
<BlueEagle> rab: "Welcome to Net::IRC, a work in progress. First intended to be a quick tool for writing an IRC script in Perl, Net::IRC has grown into a comprehensive Perl implementation of the IRC protocol (RFC 1459), developed by several members of the EFnet IRC channel #perl, and maintained in channel #net-irc."
<dot618> jenda, do you know how to generate a key?
<BlueEagle> rab: Since this is a "work in progress" I don't think it's in the repos. Have a look at http://search.cpan.org/~jeek/Net-IRC-0.73/IRC.pm
<g0dchild> are there any packages for xmms?
<g0dchild> !xmms
<ubotu> I heard xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<jenda> What key? No, I probably don't. dot618, I never needed to for communication between 2 installed Ubuntus
<jenda> ssh communication.
* dot618 dies
<rab> BlueEagle, http://24.154.232.113:8008/error/
<linux_galore> xmms is gettting a bit crusty these days
<thoreauputic> jenda: you can use passwords - keys are an extra thing (convenient and secure, but not required)
<thoreauputic> !info beep-media-player
<ubotu> beep-media-player: (Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 831 kB, Installed size: 3588 kB
<gary> I'm having some big problems trying to install mplayer.  I get 3 dependency errors on: libfaad2-0, liblame0 and libxvidcore4.  All of which it says they are not installable.  Any ideas how I get around this?
<pvd2006> gary, I have a guide that works well
<thoreauputic> gary:  all the deps shoud be OK if yu have universe and multiverse
<mustard5> gary, do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<gary> thoreauputic: I have both I think, I'll just check
<linux_galore> gary: ?? you using apt-get or are you just trying to install the mplayer package you downloaded
<gary> apt-get
<thoreauputic> gary: and of course don't forget to update
<pvd2006> gary, step by step guide on getting mplayer installed, but its for the source code version not binary.
<linux_galore> gary: yeah need to add universe and multi
<gary> yes, using both uni and multi
<gary> eb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe multiverse
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-586
<gary> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<mustard5> gary, run sudo apt-get update ?
<gary> Yep, done that
<linux_galore> gary: I just installed the libs then built mplayer from source
<mustard5> gary, its a mystery :)
<gary> hmm
<pvd2006> building mplayer from source is a lot better I think, it seems to work a lot better that way.
<linux_galore> gary: less hassle
<gary> I have security.ubuntu.com - is that right?
<gary> oh right
<rab> BlueEagle, http://24.154.232.113:8008/error/
<gary> I'll try that then
<gary> thanks
<pvd2006> gary, I have a guide
<gary> oh yes
<gary> That'd be useful
<mustard5> gary, actually that line is not enough for universe and multiverse
<gary> where is it
<gary> I have deb-src too
<rab> BlueEagle, Its in the repos andi compiled it from source
<pvd2006> gary, http://johnvansickle.com/mplayer is the one I used.
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mustard5> gary, the second line you posted is missing multiverse too
<bosco> The_DaVinci_Code_Unabridged_mp3_audio_book_(Dan_Brown).rar     i downloaded this file now how do i unzip it or "UNRAR IT"
<linux_galore> although I never use mplayer anymore I just use kaffeine
<NoUse> !tell bosco about rar
<gary> yay
<gary> I got it working
<gary> mustard5: I think it was because I had only: .... breezy universe on the first lines
<linux_galore> bosco: need to install unrar
<pvd2006> thats good:)
<gary> but ont he second I had both universe and multiverse
<thoreauputic> bosco: whoever put an mp3 in a rar is brain dead - install unrar-nonfree
<mustard5> gary, yep
<bosco> lol
<gary> Now I can watch videos in work without people calling it a "Mickey Mouse OS"
<bosco> thoreauputic, i relize that not my prob
<pvd2006> well I got one .txt file in a .rar before
<pvd2006> :)
<mustard5> gary, hehe
<thoreauputic> bosco: :)
<Tidus> gary: lol
<bosco> lol
<gary> I enjoyed the moment watching one of them re-format an xp machine, they actually booted kubuntu and asked for my help mounting the drives :D
<timeless> i'm looking for a way to browse a specific debian repository
<thoreauputic> pvd2006: at least that makes more sense, since text is very compressable
<linux_galore> timeless: just use a browser
<timeless> i understand that there's a packages or sources gz file, but i was hoping there'd be some tool that would let me pick a repository and show it in some more human readbale format
<thoreauputic> timeless: don't use debian repos with ubuntu unless you like breaking things
<linux_galore> timeless: of use apt-cache
<bosco> thoreauputic, so how do i UNZIP it "UNRAR IT"
<linux_galore> bosco: unrar filename.rar
<thoreauputic> bosco: "unrar" if I recall correctly
<timeless> thoreauputic: i kind of absolutely need various pacakges which are only available from certain repositories
<thoreauputic> timeless: such as?
<timeless> and i'm willing to deal w/ broken ubuntu
<bosco> thoreauputic, unrar doesnt work that is what i tried the first time
<linux_galore> or just add unrar to fileroller
<thoreauputic> timeless: oh OK - have fun :)
<timeless> thoreauputic: corporate internal binaries/sources
<thoreauputic> bosco: unrar-nonfree is the package I think
<timeless> someone must have decided .debs were a better way of going than something else
<linux_galore> bosco: type  file  filename.rar
<timeless> so, the documentation i found mentioned Contents.gz and Sources.gz
<timeless> is that right?
<linux_galore> bosco: should tell you what file type it really is
<pvd2006> how do you enable anti-aliasing on fonts in KDE?
<bosco> linux_galore, it is a .RAR file
<linux_galore> bosco: just type the first three characters of the filename then hit tab it will auto complete the name for you
<bosco> linux_galore, it is .RAR
<linux_galore> bosco: well use unrar then, always works for me
<NoUse> !rar
<ubotu> I heard rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<bosco> linux_galore, i have used unar before and for some reason it is not working for m e
<thoreauputic> bosco: did you install unrar-nonfree as I suggested twice ?
<chripher> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bosco> thoreauputic, synaptic
<thoreauputic> bosco: the standard unrar sometimes doesn't do the job
<Minty> in xchat how do I get all the text in the same colour except mine
<thoreauputic> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<coz_> new dapper usplash freaked me tred how tos to change it now have no usplash any suggestions
<bosco> thoreauputic,  i installed all i need to trust me
<linux_galore> theres also an official binary unrar one for rar files
<thoreauputic> bosco: and the "file" command outputs what?  " file yourfile.rar" ?
<linux_galore> made by the same people who created the rar compression tool
<linux_galore> for Linux
<bosco> a bunch of help stuff like i didnt type it is right like stuff like -a how to do this
<bosco> when you dont type in all the argument
<bosco> s
<bosco> to your command
<NoUse> bosco you can just use the archive manager in gnome
<thoreauputic> bosco: jsut type  file yourfile.rar
<bosco> NoUse,  if i still used gnome i would be in good shape i use E17
<sj`> hi guys, I am using breezy, i got a wireless card today which uses the atheros chipset, dmesg and lspci list the crd as functioning without any problems, however the lights are not on on the card. I'm using the madwifi drivers. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<linux_galore> theres another rar one called  norar
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> I heard wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<bosco> linux_galore,  0k then how do i unrar that one
<sj`> thnx
<linux_galore> bosco: I usually just avoid downloading rar file there usually done by idiots who runs windows and dont realise there wasting everyones time by trying to compress a file thats already compressed
<bosco> linux_galore, i relize that i am not the dumby here i am just not used to .RAR files and when i have used them before i have no prob lol   (:
<h_> #join
<Minty> is it easy to update xchat as i have 2005 version ?
<h_> join
<linux_galore> bosco: well I usually just tell fileroller to use unrar when I click on any file that has the rar extension
* [Spooky]  is back.
<h_> how to install Chinese characters?
<Seantater> h_: I think you can just choose a different font
<NoUse> bosco install xarchiver, its a nice light-weight GUI for rar
<linux_galore> bosco: when it asks what to use to open a rar file when you click on it just tell it to use fileroller, when file roller opens just tell it to use unrar, make sure the settings are saved as you do it
<Seantater> h_: Ithought dsome fonts had them -- they hacve everything else
<h_> im Chinese,sorry
<linux_galore> bosco: so the next time you click on a rar folder it does everything automatically
<visik7> h_: but have u choose chinese when Installing ?
<linux_galore> file sorry not folder
<h_> yes ,i have.
<g0dchild> Hi, i cant load xine-lib on amarok
<gary> Ok, another problem. Trying to execute realplayer and get this error:
<gary> /usr/bin/realplayer: line 5: exec: /usr/lib/RealPlayer8/realplay: cannot execute: No such file or directory
<g0dchild> reinstalling xinelib1c2 doesnt solve the problem
<g0dchild> can anyone please help?
<_jason> gary: how did you install it?
<linux_galore> gary: means realplayer isnt installed
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: insatll amarok-xine and select the engine in amarok
<thoreauputic> *install
<linux_galore> type ls -l /usr/lib/RealPlayer8/realplay   bet it shows nothing
<gary> hmmm
<alvaro> tremulous: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open sh <--- In AMD64, what do I have to do?
<g0dchild> thoreauputic, amarok-xine is already the newest version.
<h_> may i update the kernel from 5.04 to 5.10 online?please
<gary> _jason: I can't remember to be honest.  I have the .bin file here but I'm having an error when executing it - dependency on libstdc++.so.5
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: then go to the configuration for amarok and select the xine engine, restart amarok
<_jason> ubotu: tell gary about realplayer
<NoUse> !tell h_ about upgrade
<g0dchild> thoreauputic, it might be an amarok bug- let me test kaffeine
<gary> thanks _jason
<linux_galore> gary: you need to install the old version of libstddc++
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: works here (tm)
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: is this dapper?
<linux_galore> gary: its an old package
<g0dchild> no, breezy
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: well, amarok-xine works here on breezy
<h_> is it right like this: apt-get install linux-686 ?
<linux_galore> gary: lots of binary apps have that problem they dont keep the things up_to_date so you need to install the old gcc dependencies
<g0dchild> I tried to install from source too- yeah- not an easy one i suppose
<thoreauputic> h_: add sudo at the beginning, but yes
<mustard5> h_, 5.04 and 5.10 are different versions of ubuntu not kernel versions
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: why did you do that?
<h_> i login as rot ,thanks
<thoreauputic> h_: heh - I hope "rot" was a typo ;)
<h_> so,how do i update ?must i use the CD?
<g0dchild> thoreauputic, since i installed the new release of amarok (1.3.8), i thought i might need to install xinelibs from source
<gary> linux_galore: well I instlled libstdc++5, and re-ran the .bin file and it installed, but when trying to execuite it I still receive the same errors
<g0dchild> thoreauputic, no good?
<h_> sorry,root is correct
<linux_galore> gary: I have about 3 versions of libstdc++ installed to I can run some old binary only commercial apps
<linux_galore> s/to/so/
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: ah, you have a library mismatch I guess then
<_jason> gary: use the deb
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: did it compile?
<chripher> !flsh
<ubotu> chripher: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chripher> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<h_> how to join the channel of chinese chat on ubuntu
<g0dchild> thoreauputic, yeah- according to dpkg it did.
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: umm - you used dpkg-buildpackage or something ?
<nullifie1> Hey all!
<g0dchild> no- from apt-get source
<nullifie1> Thanks who ever helped me today getting IRSSI to work
<gary> yay, it works
<gary> almost too easy
<gary> No tears, no broken keyboard and no headache
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: well, I don't know - did you run sudo apt-get build-dep first ?
<frosty_badfish> anyone familiar with changin keyboad layout ?
<IRC> hi
<g0dchild> thoreauputic, i had no idea. :(
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: oh
<g0dchild> can i restore it to my old setttings?
<idP> a qs please
<g0dchild> thoreauputic, -all i did was: apt-get source libxine1c2
<mustard5> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-zh.
<piernik> I've compiled  acpi module  from sources  sourceforge/acpi4asus I do ls -l and I see the file but when I try modeprobe I get  FATAL: Module  ...not found. What's wrong?!
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: sudo apt-get install apt-howto
<spectei> how do i get extra modules for my kernel in ubuntu dapper
<spectei> i'm looking specifically for 3con 3c575
<spectei> and the xfs filesystem
<frosty_badfish> i've tried kbdconfig but that only works without the xserver
<mustard5> h_, try #ubuntu-zh
<idP> how can I know servers running and to stop them ?
<idP> anyone knows ?
<linux_galore> piernik: did you rebuilt the kernel
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: you should have run sudo apt-get build-dep amarok at least
<spectei> also how can i find the default ubuntu kernel .config file
<johannes__> hi room
<spectei> as it doesn't have /proc/config.gz enabled
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: you are doing it the hard way :)
<johannes__> 
<johannes__>  can so help me? i tried google without getting smarter
<johannes__> 
<johannes__>  i wanna copy konquerors bookmark.xml file to firefox (it uses a file called bookmark.html) . firefox and konqui should have same bookmarks
<thoreauputic> johannes__: DON'T paste
<johannes__> yes
<idP> is there a gui app that enables me to now which servers running on my box and gives the ability to stop them
<johannes__> sorry
<linux_galore> johannes__: why should they ??
<piernik> the funny thing is I have asus acpi suport buil in kernel I've noticed after compiling
<spectei> idP, not that i'm aware of
<spectei> idP, look at /etc/inetd.conf
<johannes__> i have bad lappie (celeron)
<idP> ok
<g0dchild> heh. yeah...i really wish I'd known about this earlier- but since everyone was using apt-get i thought I couldnt possibly do much harm..so long as i keep away from dpkg...anywhose, i'll sinstall that apt-howto and see through it. thanks
<spectei> idP, and /etc/init.d/
<johannes__> konqueror needs too long to load
<idP> ok will do
<piernik> I get in logs  Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status and I don't know how to fix it
<linux_galore> johannes__: you can set konqueror to preload
<NoUse> johannes__ go into the bookmark editor in konqueror, File -> Export -> Export to Mozilla
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: when it is instaled, type apt-howto and it should open in firefox
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: the same doc is on the debian.org website
<g0dchild> thoreauputic, am running apt-get build-dep amarok
<johannes__> @linuxgalore: is this the same as to move it into the autostart folder?
<linux_galore> johannes__: do you mean slow to load a page or slow to start up
<thoreauputic> g0dchild: OK - good luck :)
<johannes__> slow to start up @linux_galore. once its loaded its fast
<linux_galore> johannes__: no kde can be told to pre cache konqueror so when you open a file or want to open a link it starts really fast
<h_> mustard5: thank you
<johannes__> @linux_galore how would i do that?
<mustard5> h_, np
<frosty_badfish> how can I change my keyboard layout?
* gary watches the apprentice
<h_> mustard5: sorry,but how to join?
<jacob_> Hello!
<feugan3333> Hi. Does anyone know how to setup a local package repository?
<ramvi> I can't get into X :( I've been trying to get Xgl to work. And I did some changes to /etc/kde3/kdm/<the config file>. Thought I removed my changes. But now I'm sent to shell as I start my pc. When I try to /etc/init.d/kdm restart it starts X and shows the loading cuorser for about 10 secs and I'm sent back to shell. Same thing happens if I try to start gnome. What do I do? Thanks in advance!
<mustard5> h_ type /join #ubuntu-zh
<h_> mustard5: thanks ,bye
<ramvi> I've tried reconfiguring kdm, kde-core, xserver-xorg, xserver-xgl...
<johannes__> @linux_galore is this preload an instance after kde-startup?
<jacob_> how do i set up ndisgtk... i have the drivers on my desktop and i have it installed... what else should i do?!
<mustard5> h_, good luck
<Akg> Hi, linux newb here... I'm trying to burn an ISO, but GnomeBaker puts this up: "Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)"
<johannes__> @NoUse i cannot finde the menu file in konqueror. sorry
<Akg> similar things happen with other programs
<linux_galore> johannes__:  open konqueror (click on the home icon) then click on the Settings Menu up the top -> Configure Konqueror -> look down the left hand window for "Performance"  click on that
<johannes__> i did@linux_galore
<linux_galore> johannes__: mark preload
<linux_galore> johannes__: I usually set it to 2
<johannes__> ok yes
<jacob_> how do i set up ndisgtk... i have the drivers on my desktop and i have it installed... what else should i do?!
<johannes__> @linux_galore should i tick always keep one instance preloaded?
<linux_galore> johannes__: now when you start kde two version of konqueror are already loaded
<satempler> jacob_: goto system > admin > networking
<linux_galore> johannes__: yes I set it to 2 preloaded
<jacob_> satempler: ok, but that does not have my wireless card on it
<satempler> jacob_: configure your card there
<jacob_> satempler: wifi card is not on there
<ramvi> I really need some help... What should I reconfigure?
<satempler> jacob_: then in a terminal type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<jacob_> ok
<linux_galore> johannes__: also turn minimize memory usage off set it to Never
<jacob_> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<pvd2006> how would you remove KDE and all the KDE programs it installed
<satempler> jacob_: did you do sudo modprobe or just modprobe
<johannes__> @linux_galore thank you
<pvd2006> like 300 something files I think
<jacob_> satempler: sudo modprobe
<ramvi> pvd2006: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-base maybe?
<satempler> jacob_: type in the console ndiswrapper -l
<samuli> pdv2006, how did you install it?
<ramvi> :(
<pvd2006> samuli, I installed it through synaptic manager
<samuli> ach :(
<jacob_> satempler, no drivers installed
<samuli> there's no easy way to get all of it removed then.
<chripher> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<johannes__> @linux_galore its faster thats cool
<satempler> jacob_: ok now you have the drivers on the desktop
<satempler> right
<jacob_> yes
<nullifie1>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nullifie1>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<satempler> unziped
<linux_galore> johannes__: Ive got a two year old p4 2.4ghz machine and the file manager (konqueror) open under 1 second
<linux_galore> opens*
<pvd2006> ah, that sucks, they should of made a way to remove all packages installed with a certain package even if it is seperate if you choose to.
<mustard5> pvd2006, did you install using aptitude or apt-get?
<satempler> jacob_: are they unziped
<pvd2006> mustard5, I use synaptic package manager
<samuli> pvd2006, there is. It's called aptitude.
<jacob_> satempler: yes, in inf form
<mustard5> pvd2006, k...well if you install using aptitude it would do what you wanted it to do
<KingLear> Hello All
<satempler> you should have 2 files a .sys and .inf
<mustard5> pvd2006, bit late now of course
<KingLear> I have a seemingly simple question first
<jacob_> satempler: i have those too
<mustard5> pvd2006, there is a thread on the forums that makes some suggestions on how to do it
<thoreauputic> KingLear: how'a Cordelia?
<satempler> ok open the ndisgtk thingy
<KingLear> after Upgradation of distros, the GRUB shows previous installed kernels as well as the newest updated kernel,
<pvd2006> well I guess Ill deselect all the programs that start with K...
<mustard5> pvd2006, aysiu started it quite some time back
<johannes__> @linux_galore konqui is faster than firefox for you? personally i like konqu much better
<samuli> kinglear, yes?
<mustard5> pvd2006, that might not work so well :D
<ramvi> Anyone know what I have to reconfigure or what I need to do? I've been trying to get Xgl working. And I did some changes to /etc/kde3/kdm/<the config file>. Thought I removed my changes. But now I'm sent to shell as I start my pc. When I try to /etc/init.d/kdm restart it starts X and shows the loading cursor for about 10 secs and I'm sent back to shell. Same thing happens if I try to start gdm. What do I do? Thanks in advance!
<HymnToLife> KingLear> yes, and ?
<KingLear> can any one tell me how to safely remove the previous ones from showing up in Boot process , and if possible from the PC altogether
<jacob_> satempler: i have an inf and a sys
<satempler> ok
<jacob_> satempler: actually 2 sys
<satempler> jacob_: open ndisgtk
<linux_galore> johannes__: well konqueror should be faster, firefox has to run a script before it starts up to find all the resources. konqueror doesnt need to its part of the desktop
<HymnToLife> KingLear> uninstall them from Synaptic if the new one works fine
<samuli> kinglear, just use synaptic or something to remove linux-image-*. that aren't the newest ones.
<jacob_> satempler: ok
<jacob_> satempler: have it open
<mustard5> KingLear, you can edit the menu.lst to remove the old entries
<satempler> what are your options
<mustard5> KingLear, make a backup first
<Seveas> Hello Ubuntupersons!
<KingLear> HymnToLife,  how to use synaptic?
<ramvi> Heya :)
<mustard5> Seveas, greetings :)
<samuli> Ubuntu persons, lol.
<KingLear> please?
<farruinn> Is kismet the only wireless network sniffer available?
<LinuxJones> Seveas: welcome
<KingLear> new one works fine
<samuli> kinglear, start 'synaptic package manager'
<satempler> jacob_: what are your options
<HymnToLife> KingLear> or from whatever you are unsing to manage packages, just remove the old linux-image
<Seveas> KingLear, wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<samuli> from the administration menu.
<KingLear> i updates via synaptic, HymnToLife
<jacob_> satempler: Install network driver
<mustard5> KingLear, its always a good idea to leave an old kernel installed
<KingLear> updated*
<mustard5> KingLear, the come in handy if the new kernel gives you trouble in the future
<linux_galore> johannes__: you can actually import the addblock text file from firefox into konqueror
<satempler> jacob_: ok click on that
<martin__> #ubuntu-es
<dfgas> how do i get a user to be able to load a new session
<KingLear> mustard5,  wont it occupy extra space?
<idefix> can anyone explain what happens when you get "Found a swap file by the name ".webcamrc.swp" ?
<mustard5> KingLear, yeah, but not too much space
<Seveas> KingLear, ~85MB
<idefix> while running vi webcamrc
<jacob_> satempler: awsome!
<HymnToLife> KingLear> about 40 MB, are you so short on diskspace ?
<satempler> jacob_: point it to the .inf
<samuli> Seveas, lol. Bot that much.
<KingLear> But I have three of them
<samuli> *Not
<KingLear> the previous ones
<Seveas> samuli, including l-r-m it's 85 mb
<KingLear> HymnToLife,  no i am not short on diskspace
<jacob_> satempler: i have the driver installed now
<mustard5> KingLear, k..well you probably have one more than you need :)
<linux_galore> johannes__: theres a firefox extension that download a addblock text file, but if you just grab the text file manually you can use that in konqueror
<johannes__> @linux_galore i always use konqu before. you prevented me from moving back so why should i?
<HymnToLife> then I think you'd better leave them be
<thoreauputic> KingLear: then just leave them there...
<dfgas> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<satempler> ok now you should be able to configure it
<Kournikoza> hello. i'm using an IDE compact flash.. but on boot it gives me a driveready seekcomplete error.. and continues with booting, sometimes it hangs because dma timeout, how can i disable dma in the kernel for ide compact flash disks? i also have a fixed sata disk in the box which needs dma.. anyone can help me? i'm using kernel 2.6
<jacob_> satempler: i have the driver installed
<KingLear> mustard5,  I upgraded from Hoary installation ,
<satempler> jacob_: now you should be able to configure it
<Akg> I'm trying to burn an ISO, but GnomeBaker puts this up: "Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)". so... how can I burn an Iso?
<jacob_> satempler: i don't understand why when i did that before it didn't come up
<KingLear> and I have now Three of them on the Grub menu
<mustard5> KingLear, just editing the grub menu.lst is enough to make it at least neat and understable for users of the computer
<KingLear> when the system starts
<satempler> jacob_: no shure
<HymnToLife> Akg> use k3b :)
<jacob_> satempler: yes, but when i put in the wep key my computer gets all screwy
<HymnToLife> !iso
<ubotu> it has been said that iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Akg> tried that too, HymnToLife
<KingLear> mustard5,  thanx , for the advice,
<KingLear> HymnToLife,  thank You as well
<KingLear> I have another question
<satempler> jacob_: I don't mess with encryption
<mustard5> KingLear, yeah...make a backup of /boot/grub/menu.lst  and then edit the menu.lst to remove the old entries
<jacob_> satempler: well, my dad doesn't wan't people uploading stuff
<jacob_> satempler
<samuli> I wouldn't go out and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst if I didn't know what I was doing.
<jacob_> oops
<HymnToLife> KingLear> !justask ;)
<satempler> jacob_: I know I am supposed to have it on but never works for me
<Kane666> hey
<OlliK> hi
<jacob_> satempler: yeah.
<Kane666> i was just wondering how do i compile c++ source code in linux?
<satempler> jacob_: well
<jacob_> satempler: well, bye
<samuli> althought removing old entries is pretty easy.
<KingLear> Okay
<jacob_> satempler: thanks for the help
<KingLear> I installed webhttrack
<satempler> jacob_: see you can work with it now though
<jacob_> satempler: probly
<KingLear> and then I installed Firefox 1.5 on Breezy,
<johannes__> @linux_galore why would i need that adblock textfile? i have block option in konqu
<KingLear> when I try to run webhttrack,
<KingLear> it doesnt start,
<jacob_> satempler: bye
<KingLear> asking me to close the browser that is already running
<thoreauputic> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<KingLear> when I close FF 1.5, it refuses to start
<ramvi> !!xgl
<ubotu> ramvi: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HackerGates> hi
<ramvi> hehe
<KingLear> what can I do to make webhttrack work , HymnToLife ? mustard5 ?
<Akg> HymnToLife, K3B has this error: "CDrecord has no permission to open this device"
<Kane666> does annyone know how to compile a c++ program (that i made) in ubuntu?
<mustard5> KingLear, I've never used webhttrack, so I'm no help :)
<HackerGates> channel italian
<HackerGates> the link?
<mustard5> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hastesaver> Kane666, install gcc
<HymnToLife> Akg> are you logged is as another user than the one you created during install ?
<Kane666> hastesaver: yeh ive done that
<linux_galore> johannes__: ok you can add filters to addblock in both konqueror and firefox, now firefox has an extensions called  adblock filterset, what this does is download a text file and adds ti to the firefox adblock filter rules, but you can also use the same text file with the Konqueror adblock filter rules
<Akg> Nope, I'm on as the original user
<Poker_> who can help me? when i start my laptop at the end on the grafical interface i can see only the desktop image... even if it should start everything because i can see same advice from kopete...
<samuli> Kane666, install package build-essential
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<KingLear> HymnToLife,  can you guide me why webhttrack is not opening in FF 1.5 , even though I re-installed both of them
<Kane666> samuli: yeh done that.. whats the command to compile?
<hastesaver> Kane666, then type "g++ <programname.cpp>" at the terminal; it will create a.out, and you can run it with "./a.out"
<KingLear> Webhttrack via apt-get and FF 1.5 via that wiki link
<Akg> the only user, matter of fact
<pvd2006> sudo apt-get remove --purge, that should get rid of the kdge apps
<Kane666> hastesaver: thanks ill try that now
<samuli> Kane666, I don't know. I've compiled with the usual ./configure, make, sudo make install
<callie> is there a channel for 64bit?
<BuFF> how to change xp filesystem from ntfs to fat32 on linux ?
<HymnToLife> Akg> sudo chmod 644 /dev/sg0 should work, but there is certainly another way
<samuli> Dunno what to do if the source doesn't have configure :)
<Akg> k thx
<samuli> Buff, there's no way, me thinks.
<mustard5> BuFF, and still keep your data?  I can't see that being possible on linux
<HymnToLife> BuFF> you can't change FS like that, you have to format
<HymnToLife> and thus lose all data on it
<callie> i remember reading somewhere about x needing some tweaking after a fresh install of ubuntu 64 but i cant remember exactly what it was, any 64 bit users here ?
<nullifie1> Guys, I follow the flash guide on the ubuntu site and the message i get returned is - Couldnt find package flashplugin-nonfree
<nullifie1> any idea's
<johannes__> is there a mobile that can be synchronised with kde's 3.5.1. kontact?
<dfgas> how do i get a user to be able to load a new session  --> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<HymnToLife> callie> didn't need any tweaking here
<callie> johannes__: my sony w800i syncs fine
<pvd2006> what exactly does the --purge option for apt-get do?
<thoreauputic> !tell nullifie1 about repos
<callie> HymnToLife: what gfx card and mobo do you have?
<HymnToLife> pvd2006> man apt-get
<samuli> pvd2006, it removes the package and the config file.
<pvd2006> HymnTolife, I am there
<johannes__> @callie via cable bluetooth infrared?
<pvd2006> Samuli, so i guess thats still not a solution to my problem, eh?
<callie> johannes__: all three
<HymnToLife> GeForce 6200SE with an MSI K8N Neo 4
<jenda> thoreauputic: hmm... what's the scp command to send /a/file to 192.168.x.x/some/path? Or is it scp?
<ompaul> !tell nullifie1 about multiverse
<samuli> pvd2006, no :/
<mustard5> pvd2006, it removes configuration files
<samuli> pvd2006, I think there is no solution with apt-get
<ompaul> nullifie1, read the message from ubotu - it tells you what you will need to get that package
<HymnToLife> pvd2006> the answer certainyl is there
<callie> HymnToLife: ok so it shouldnt be so different, i have GF6600
<mustard5> pvd2006, there is a thread in the ubuntuforums on this subject.
<thoreauputic> jenda:  scp file destination:/path/to/directory
<pvd2006> mustard5, I am there
<pvd2006> its a long list of the programs
<jenda> thoreauputic: thanks
<pvd2006> I just hope its safe.
<callie> HymnToLife: its like x is there but its all garbled
<mustard5> pvd2006, read the whole thread first
<mustard5> pvd2006, people had problems
<HymnToLife> callie> ie ?
<samuli> just remove what you can, and leave the rest.
<samuli> to ease you try to find some kde-core libs that most programs depends on.
<Tidus> jenda: 'scp /a/file username@192.168.x.x:/some/path'
<johannes__> @callie if i preferred the nokia menu..where could i find more about which mobiles can be synchronised?
<jenda> Tidus: even more thanks ;)
<linux_galore> johannes__:  if you open konqueror click on Settings -> Configure Konqueror   look for Adblock Filters  you will see an "import" button down the bottom. you can import the firefox filterset text file
<callie> johannes__: forums, wiki, google
<nullifie1> Thanks for the info guys, ill do that when i get home
<callie> HymnToLife: well, im not sure how to be more specific, it looks all garbled and corrupt
<Tidus> jenda: or if you have KDE installed, just open konqueror and type 'fish://username@192.168.x.x:/some/path' then drag and drop
<ompaul> johannes__, this is IRC using a @ at the beginning of a line is not needed most clients react by highlighting a users name when you use the users name and @ is in public view
<jenda> Tidus: nope, no KDE
<Tidus> jenda: ah
<Kane666> hey, i just downloaded aMule 2.0.3 and i cant download any servers (ive set up my proxy settings..) ?
<idefix> how long is executing the command webcam supposed to take?
<jenda> Tidus: will that work for /a/dir or will I have to do /a/dir/*?
<johannes__> ompaul: so without @is not highlighted? is this impolite using @or just unnecessary?
<Tidus> jenda: if you need to copy a whole dir, use 'scp -r /some/directory username@destination:/some/path'
<mustard5> johannes__, unnecessary
<johannes__> ok
<johannes__> thx guys
<mustard5> johannes__, np
<linux_galore> johannes__: heres the filterset text file you can add to konqueror to filter out the crap on web pages -> http://www.pierceive.com/filtersetg/2006-04-06a.txt
<farous> how to check the package list for dapper
<hastesaver> farous, packages.ubuntu.com
<idefix> c'mon guys... no webcam users here?
<johannes__> linux_galore: thx
<ompaul> johannes__, well it is unnecessary and because it is not an ordinary letter it kind of draws peoples eyes to the start of that line, it may break the highlighting in some clients where a character before nickname would be seen as the same word and thus not the nickname as it is Xnickname :-)
<farous> i need to know if a latest ver of a package is in it
<farous> thans hastesaver `
<gnomefreak> farous: packages.ubuntu.com
<farous> thanx gnomefreak
<jryer> I just installed LAMP packages using Synaptic. I then installed phpmyadmin also using Synaptic. Now where do I find phpmyadmin?
<linux_galore> johannes__: just import the file into konqueror as I showed before and then konqueror now has an extensive filter list of things that are advertising
<pvd2006> I think I found a solution to uninstall all the kde programs, debfoster, removing kde from the file of packages installed saving it then running deboster and entering no for each package it asks if I want to keep.
<idefix> did I install webcam/easycam2 incorrectly if running the command webcam takes forever?
<Kane666> sorry for re-asking but does annyone know why amule isn't downloading the server list?
<hastesaver> what is vmware? Can I use it to install another OS on top of Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !vmware
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thoreauputic> hmm
<Ng> hastesaver: it's a virtualisation system - it creates a virtual PC you can install another OS into
<hastesaver> Ng, and is it free?
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: the answer is yes
<Ng> hastesaver: nope
<ompaul> idefix, it does take a fair amount of time for it to start, I also noted that its "front" window is backgrounded with little or no effort
<thoreauputic> Ng: there's a"free" vmware player now
<Ng> hastesaver: they do a free "player", but you can't install an OS with it, just run an existing image
<Ng> thoreauputic: indeed
<thoreauputic> free as in beer
<hastesaver> Ng, and what about the free "server"?
<thoreauputic> Ng: there's a wiki about creting images I think
<callie> HymnToLife: what driver are you using?
<thoreauputic> *creating
<Ng> hastesaver: no idea, not touched it, but it's probably way overkill for what you want
<Kane666> lol anyone?
<idefix> ompaul "front" window?
<azurehuesofblue> what is mb internet?
<johannes__> how could i preconfigure kopete that it automatically starts with a certain irc channel? usually i have to join the channel manually
<callie> johannes__: i wouldnt use kopete for irc
<idefix> ompaul if everything goes right running webcam is supposed to uplaod a picture to a server, right?
<hastesaver> Ng, oh, thanks. The one I want is "VMWare Workstation" then?
<callie> johannes__: try something like xchat or Konversation
<idefix> so if that didn't happen...
<johannes__> callie i used xchat and liked it much
<Ng> hastesaver: I reckon so, yeah
<pvd2006> ok when I use debfoster I got an abort error at the end right after it says after unpacking 512megs of disk space will be free do you want to continue?
<linux_galore> johannes__: I use gaim so I cant help you there
<thoreauputic> johannes__: there's almost certainly a config option for that - someone in #kubuntu might know
<ompaul> idefix, only if you tell it to you can test by taking single shots and sticking them into your local directory
<HymnToLife> callie> the nvidia one works pretty well
<hastesaver> Ng, thanks. Do you know of any free alternatives?
<salmiak> i can't get samba sharing to work
<salmiak> it just...doesn't work...
<johannes__> callie but kopete is handy if you chat in msn and icq parallelly
<salmiak> do i have to add some special user or something?
<thoreauputic> !tell hastesaver about qemu
<ompaul> !tell salmiak about samba
<ompaul> salmiak, read the message from the bot
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, thanks!
<salmiak> thx, ompaul ;)
<johannes__> sure it doesnt have this typical cool irc style or why wouldt you use it for irc chat callie
<azurehuesofblue> does anyone know what mbinternet is associated with?
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: there's awiki about using kqemu too - which is quicker than qemu
<linux_galore> johannes__: Im chatting on IRC/Yahoo/MSN/ICQ/AIM/Google-chat  all at the same time on Gaim
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, thanks, I'll look for it.
<ompaul> johannes__, that is a kde question there is #kubuntu for that :-) {we got all bases covered}
<johannes__> linux_galore you use gnome? whats bad about kopete?
<linux_galore> johannes__: each chat windows has its own tab, same as firefox/konqueror
<johannes__> ompaul yes
<Tidus> i normally use irssi for my irc
<linux_galore> johannes__: kopete doesnt support Yahoo chat
<gnomefreak> IMHO gaim is better than kopete for everything
<linux_galore> johannes__: you dont have to run gnome to run gaim
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> kopete looks better :D
<gnomefreak> lol
<rauno> what is a good virus scanner for server linux
<pvd2006> There we go, the prune option in debfoster got rid of all the kde packages
<pvd2006> :)
<HymnToLife> !virus
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<idefix> ompaul that's supposed to go quicker then?
* gnomefreak uses irssi for irc no real looks there either ;)
<linux_galore> yeah but i have some really wicked home brew gaim plugins done in perl. makes my life allot easier
<azurehuesofblue> Help!  I'm in netherland!  I know how to edit my sources.list file and have a quick trigger finger but don't want to mess everything up!
* hastesaver was using ERC for irc from Emacs earlier today ;)
<crazy_penguin> hi!
<idefix> ompaul how do you have to edit the webcamrc-file?
<crazy_penguin> on what channel can i find the ubuntu developers?
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KQEmu  <-- look here for enhanced qemu speed
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, I don't know what mb internet refers to...
<ompaul> idefix, I did not I just used the application - not on this machine so I can't test it now to tell you
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, what is the context of this 'mb internet'?
<gnomefreak> crazy_penguin: ask in here we dont normally like to bother the devel team
<azurehuesofblue> deb-src http://koti.mbnet.fi/~ots/ubuntu/ breezy/
<callie> brb
* Kane666 wants to know if annyone here uses aMule?
<idefix> if you change host to your ip-address, would that work then?
<idefix> ompaul..
<serp> when I do fullscreen in a app it appears on the wrong screen
<serp> how do I change so it shows on my primary monitor?
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, what repository is that ?  what is it for?
<crazy_penguin> gnomefreak: i only want to thank them for this marvelous distro :) nothing else.
<mathieu> serp: which app?
<serp> mathieu: any app that does fullscreen
<KingLear> Hey all
<KingLear> How to use mldonkey ?
<mustard5> !donate
<ubotu> from memory, donate is See http://www.ubuntu.com/donations for donating to Ubuntu
<ompaul> idefix, I started the application, with regards to it hitting some random server the tools were all there in a human useable form no fancy edits needed
<mathieu> serp: i remember i fixed that by swapping the cables on my gfx card ;)
<azurehuesofblue> well, I used Automatix AND Easyubuntu... so... I dunno. that's my problem, kinda "reverse installing" if you will mustard5 lol
<serp> mathieu: hrm
<ompaul> !automatix
<linux_galore> Kane666: I use mldonkey, one of the protocols mldonkey supports is emule
<mathieu> serp: some apps like mplayer offer the choice, iirc
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<ompaul> azurehuesofblue, ^^^
<visik7> how can I temporary disable hotplug for usb disks ?
<serp> mathieu: is a per-app setting?
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, sounds potentially disasterous :)
<serp> I thought full screen was part of x or something
<mathieu> serp: no, i think there is a 'main' or 'first' screen
<Kane666> linux_galore: do you have any idea why i cant connect to download a server list? ive set up my proxy settings...
<azurehuesofblue> lol yeah.
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, are you trying to get of something that was installed?
<KingLear> How to use mldonkey ?
<mathieu> but the apps can or could choose the screen
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, thanks. The Qemu page also mentions KQemu and -- at least at first glance -- different instructions... which one should I follow?
<linux_galore> Kane666: yeah usually means you have a port blocked on the firewall
<ompaul> azurehuesofblue, back up your personal data and reinstall, who knows what using both of them broke
<azurehuesofblue> Well, I' don't even know how to figure out what it is refering to.
<pvd2006> well debfoster deleted xmms, but oh well.
<Kane666> linux_galore: but its using port 1080 (socks) and my proxy server allows that port?
<serp> mathieu: oh okay
<linux_galore> Kane666: or if your behind a router you dont have port forwarding setup
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, start from scratch and only use easyubuntu?
<serp> but it chooses my left screen, even though it's seconadry
<KingLear> How to use mldonkey ? please?
<azurehuesofblue> ompaul... the reason I did it, was because I use myspace... and I cant figure out how to make the stupid embedded flash player thing work?
<azurehuesofblue> does easyubuntu have a better rep?
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, in here it does yeah
<linux_galore> KingLear: read the howto on the home page you have to setup a few things. or run kmldonkey and then run the setup tool
<Kane666> linux_galore: i dont need port forwarding because all my trafic goes through my host computer not the router because im on dial-up
<the_mug> do any of you know how I can create or get an apache 2.2 init script? I compiled Apache from source and I don't have one ubuntu...
<azurehuesofblue> k
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, come in here for guidance on flash
<linux_galore> Kane666: then you have to open a port
<KingLear> linux_galore,  can you gimme a link here please?>
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, someone will throw you a link :D
<linux_galore> KingLear: for what
<Kane666> linux_galore: what port? 1080 is open...
<KingLear> for setting up mldonkey
<linux_galore> Kane666: 1080 isnt emule
<KingLear> I have mlgui as well as mlserver installed
<KingLear> but they don t seem to work , linux_galore
<Kane666> linux_galore: yeh but thats what it 'should' be connecting through because ive set it up to use my proxy server
<linux_galore> KingLear: what am I google
<azurehuesofblue> well, I've talked to some of the easyubuntu developers and they seem nice, I should've just waited, if I'm thinking about reinstalling everything, I might as well just delete this line in my sources.list and see if it fixes it before I do that... ya know? mustard5 and ompaul?
<KingLear> I thought you were co-operating, linux_galore
<KingLear> :)
<linux_galore> KingLear: ?? yeah like I know millions of links right of the top of my head
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, what is the issue though?
* KingLear thinks so :)
<KingLear> Laughs Out Loud
<azurehuesofblue> it just says 404 when I update.
<KingLear> bye , and thanks for the hint linux_galore
<ompaul> azurehuesofblue, you can only do things like that if you know exactly what you have broken, and I guess that the answer to that is you don't know
<ramvi> I have some trouble with X. Can anyone take a look? It won't start... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/713536
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, ah ok..yeah..just put a # in front of it and sudo apt-get update
<the_mug> any possible direction on init scripts? for Apache 2.2?
<azurehuesofblue> what does the # do... do you mean in the sources file... does it just ignore it... ompaul... I hear ya.
<Absenth> what would the apt package name be for glib 2.8.3?
<linux_galore> azurehuesofblue:  # usually tells the compiler or script interpreter to ignore that line'
<ompaul> azurehuesofblue, it ignores
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, the # is like a remark...putting it in front of a line makes the line a comment
<azurehuesofblue> oh I see, like a comment.
<azurehuesofblue> right on.
<azurehuesofblue> so ompaul's advice is figure it all out from scratch?
<azurehuesofblue> use neither ompaul?
<ompaul> azurehuesofblue, yes it is
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, you might learn some stuff fiddling with it...at least you can't break it anymore than you have :)
<NoUse> Absenth glibc is already installed
<ompaul> azurehuesofblue, if you want to use one use easyubuntu, but today it is having a problem
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, obviously starting from scratch gets you closer to being productive :)
<azurehuesofblue> haha tha'ts what I'm thinking.
<NoUse> Absenth are you trying to compile something?
<Absenth> NoUse, the ./configure for irssi is complaining about it not being there.
<NoUse> Absenth well first of all, irssi is in synaptic, but if you need to compile it you need to install the build-essential package
<chripher> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<ompaul> azurehuesofblue, I can get you around that problem, when installed cd easyubuntu/trunk and chmod 755 the easyubunt.py file then run the last command on their site but frankly wait a few hours and I imagine that it will be fixed
<idefix> ompaul, I installed camorama and it works so that means the drivers of the webcam are ok, right?
<Absenth> NoUse, since it's a CLI only Ubuntu install, any idea what the package name is so I can just apt-get install?
<Absenth> NoUse, and build-essential is already installed
<NoUse> Absenth sudo apt-get install irssi
<ompaul> idefix, no it means that one that looks reasonable has been choosen, you can do a little work with it and see how it goes, it seems all straight forward enough
<Kane666> linux_galore: how do i set up amule to be able to connect (sorry if im getting annoying)
<azurehuesofblue> OK, well, really, I mean, if I delete this line from my sources.list... then I mean... nothing visable would be broken ompaul right?
<ompaul> azurehuesofblue, and how do you add anything new and how do you fix that which is broken
<Absenth> NoUse, Package irssi is not available, but is referred to by another package.
* ompaul heads off
<the_mug> Bueller......... Bueller....... anyone?
<gnomefreak> Absenth: its already installed
<NoUse> Absenth try irssi-text
<linuxl202> ,k{
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, just comment it out rather than removing...then you have it available at a latter stage
<zeeble> hello all
<Absenth> NoUse, that works, thanks.
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, why its 404'ing at the moment is not really clear
<linuxl202> 002
<azurehuesofblue> lol, I'm confused... I know ompaul has quite a bit of experience.
<linux_galore> Kane666: you have to open port 4672
<linux_galore> Kane666: on your firewall
<azurehuesofblue> mustard5 not that you don't.
<Kane666> linux_galore: by firewall do you mean proxy server?
<linux_galore> Kane666: you can do that with firestarter
<azurehuesofblue> mustard5 you think I should just comment it out and keep on truckin?
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, yeah
<linux_galore> Kane666: no on the Linux machine
<crazy_penguin> is easyubuntu an installable packages or separate component?
<Kane666> linux_galore: i haven't installed a firewall
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, later on you can come back and work on it then :)
<linux_galore> Kane666: Linux has a built in firewall
<linux_galore> Kane666: firestarter is just an admin tool
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, for now its not working..for what reason I am not sure, but it might be something documented on the EasyUbuntu website
<Kane666> linux_galore: how do i start firestarter?
<azurehuesofblue> mustard5... I REALLY want to learn backups... so I think I am going to keep going, know my machine is probably compromised LOL
<ompaul> azurehuesofblue, step 1 back up your data, step 2 reinstall, step 3 update the install and add the extra repos, step 4 use the documentation or easyubuntu nothing else for your codec implementation, step 5 add other applications as desired, step 6 restore data
<linux_galore> Kane666: type sudo firestarter
<linux_galore> Kane666: if its installed
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, k..its a good time to be bold and experiment
<Kane666> linux_galore: its not, command not found
<linux_galore> Kane666: have to apt-get firestarter
<ompaul> azurehuesofblue, please stop terminating every line in "laughing out loud" it does nothing and when you want to use it people will not know there is something funny there
* ompaul now really goes to do work
<squirrelpimp> hi
* Absenth idolizes ompaul
<Kane666> linux_galore: unable to fetch some archives
<linux_galore> Kane666: sudo apt-get firestarter   to be precise
<Kane666> ??
<squirrelpimp> i unfortunately installed the 64-bit version of dapper, now i don't have flash etc. any sugegstions on which free version to try? oder should i reinstall i386?
<zee417> Does anyone know how to configure postfix to relay all email to another mailserver? I'm new to postfix and can't figure out how
<NoUse> Absenth just for future reference, you can usee 'apt-cache search keyword' to search apt-get
<Absenth> NoUse: Thank you.  I knew there had to be a way to search which packages were in Apt without Synaptic.
<Gibson> You Bun Two.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell squirrelpimp about flash
<cg> how to change display res to 1280x800?  i only have 1024 option to select,why?
<gnomefreak> squirrelpimp: there are a few choices on that site but 64bit and flash dont play well together
<Absenth> cg: I suspect you can edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file as one option.
<squirrelpimp> gnomefreak: :-(
<gnomefreak> most non-free apps dont play well with 64bit
<NoUse> !tell cg about fixres
<squirrelpimp> looks like a reinstall then...:-(
<hastesaver> How do I make sudo not ask for a password?
<simonp_> I've got 'insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7/CiscoVPN/cisco_ipsec.ko': -1 Invalid module format" error. Can anyone help me?
<mathieu> user ALL=NOPASSWD: (ALL) ALL
<mathieu> something like that
<mathieu> hastesaver: but you better check the man page
<hastesaver> mathieu, *groans*.. thanks :)
<Gibson> Request:  Freelance Ubuntu experts required for major international development project.  Location not important, but willingness to work as part of a team and provide input according to a precise spec is required.  Minimum of 10 hours input over a 2 month period required to register your interest.  Msg me for further info with details of your experience and reference sites if possible.  Thank you.
<azurehuesofblue> Mustard5: I think I'd be cool either way but ompaul is on here like ALL the time and as a total newb I need his help so Imma reformat... not quite brave enough to go it alone, but thanks man! I learned # :-)
<mustard5> azurehuesofblue, sure np
<koroded> arrick: you around?
<p01n7> anyone having troubles with canadian repositories this mornings?
<Kane666> linux_galore: ive installed firestarter, now how do i enable that port (forgot the number)
<cg> here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13842
<cg> it seems ubuntu identify 1280, but why it set to 1024?
<NoUse> cg did you try the wiki page that ubotu sent you?
<linux_galore> 4672 need to open the port
<Kane666> linux_galore: how do i open a specific port?
<linux_galore> just run firestarter with  sudo firestarter  its pretty obvious
<Kane666> yeh i've opened the program, but how do i open a port?
<simonp_> oh.. problem solved after installing linux-headers-`uname -r`
<wahjava> hi group
<wahjava> I want to know what is expected with a daemon started from init.d
<linux_galore> Kane666: Im not running firestarter right now but Its there in the menu
<simonp_> im idiot
<wahjava> I mean it has to fork itself
<wahjava> :-S
<Kane666> linux_galore: could you run it and have a look, i'm used to using zonealarm so this is confusing me
<Kane666> ..please
<jacob_> can someone help me on the installation of madwifi?
<wahjava> I've written a blocking application in python which is to be run at system startup
<Dr_Willis> blocking?
<linux_galore> Kane666: http://www.fs-security.com/docs.php
<wahjava> Dr_Willis: yup blocking ? it is DBUS service
<Dr_Willis> im thinking theres some rc.local script that can run stuff like that.. but  not sure if ubuntu udes that or not.
<jacob_> can someone help me on the installation of madwifi?
<NoUse> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wahjava> Dr_Willis: which will block, i.e. waiting for invocation of methods
<jacob_> ubotu, tell jacob_ about madwifi
<koroded> I read the doc on installing the newest firefox in ubuntu, is there one similar for Thunderbird?
<Dr_Willis> wahjava,  the way i read that was your program was 'designed to block somthing' :P
<johannes__> where could ic find more which mobiles (esp. nokia) supprt kontacts synchron. tool?
<wahjava> Dr_Willis: :)
<jacob_> can someone help me on the installation of madwifi?
<wahjava> Dr_Willis: It is waiting for some input
<Dr_Willis> wahjava,  i seem to recall some rc service that was designed for misc commands and stuff to run.. but i guess if your program wants actual input.. there may not be a trivial way around that.
<girafe> I all, i have juste installed kubuntu and i have a problem with my mouse ( USB ), it freeze  after 5min... can someone help me ?
<wahjava> Dr_Willis: My service is just like hald or any daemon depending on DBUS except it is written in Python
<jacob_> can someone help me on the installation of madwifi?
<NoUse> jacob_ if you are running breezy I think its already installed
<jacob_> nouse: ok.. then can you help me configure?
<NoUse> jacob_ you might try #madwifi, I've never use it
<jacob_> nouse: ok
<ctorral> cristina
<Adyeths> can someone here tell me how to fix the graphical boot up screens in dapper? I made the mistake of installing the xubuntu desktop, but when I uninstalled it the bootup and shutdown screens got all screwed up.
<cg> the wiki tell me add two line:     HorizSync          30-96
<cg>      VertRefresh        50-160
<Adyeths> I tried asking in #ubuntu+1 but they seem to be ignoring me in there.
<sanych_laptop> How I can figure out whcich version of glibc is installed?
<cg> will that be harmful to the LCD diplay?
<NoUse> sanych_laptop dpkg -l | grep glibc
<sanych_laptop> NoUse: thanks!
<linux_galore> Adyeths: hmm reinstall gdm
<NoUse> cg I *think* that most LCDs will handle an out of range h/vsync gracefully
<cg> thanks!
<linux_galore> Adyeths: the actuall bootup is gdm
<cg> my card is intel 855, the wiki have a solution, lucky
<Dr_Willis> linux_galore,  i think hes refering to the splash screens/logi
<reverb> hello, how do i burn an iso-file?
<Adyeths> yes. the splash screens. the colors are all messed up now. and I don't know how to fix them. and now I can't see any of the messages about whats starting up or whether the services started up ok.
<NoUse> reverb in linux or windows?
<reverb> NoUse: what do you think? in ubuntu ofcourse.
<Stormx2> Hey everyone, you ok?
<linux_galore> Adyeths: press esc
<yaya> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Adyeths> pressing esc will FIX the problem?
<linux_galore> Adyeths: that should show the classical startup
<Dr_Willis> Adyeths,  could boot with the 'nosplash' option and disable the splash screens totally (i think)
<Adyeths> thats not what I was asking though.
<NoUse> reverb right click on the file, click write to cd
<Adyeths> I'm asking how to FIX the thing. not avoid it.
<reverb> NoUse: and if I want to do it in the console-mode?
<gnomefreak> !usplash
<ubotu> somebody said usplash was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<NoUse> reverb man cdrecord
<gnomefreak> Adyeths: ^^^^
<Dr_Willis> Adyeths,  that would mean uninstalling all the splash related packages and installing the proper ones - woul dbe my guess.
<graveson> i installed xubuntu desktop which change the boot ( i think it is called splash) to xubuntu - how can i rmove this and go to the default ubuntu bootup
<gnomefreak> Adyeths: they changed it today it will be changed again soon im sure
<_jason> !+usplashchange
<ubotu> To change the usplash image shown at boot, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so", choose the one that you want, and then do "sudo update-initramfs -u".
<gnomefreak> Adyeths: if you have another window manages either xfce or kde you can change them the way _jason and ubotu said
<Adyeths> is there something that will tell me the default settings for usplash so I can make it look proper and readable?
<hastesaver> Adyeths, you can just reinstall them (then they'll have the defaults), using "apt-get --reinstall ..."
<Adyeths> I've already reinstalled usplash
<Adyeths> it didn't fix things.
<_jason> Adyeths: try purging first
<Adyeths> I have xubuntu stuff completely uninstalled now too.
<Adyeths> purging?
<cg> my display is 1280x800, but i cannot see this res on the list of intel855
<_jason> Adyeths: sudo aptitude purge package
<DrBanzai> Can anyone here help me get my portable MP3 player to work under Ubuntu?
<cg> can i select 1280x1024?
<_jason> Adyeths: purge        - Remove packages and their configuration files
<NoUse> cg try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Adyeths> I've already done that as well.
<gymsmoke> in my iptables ruleset, i have this -A INPUT -s 194.67.23.0/255 -j DROP # Russian server - too much spam
<gymsmoke> iptables-restore < primary-ruleset throws an error...
<cg> that reconf app seems too verbose
<Ng> gymsmoke: you probably want /24 or /255.255.255.0
<NoUse> cg what do you mean?
<cg> i don't know those params
<gymsmoke> Ng: like 194.67.23.0/24 ...
<Ng> gymsmoke: yep, that'll block 194.67.23.0-194.67.23.255
<NoUse> cg they should be in the documentaton for your monitor
<pcin0> does anybody knows how to configure fvwm ?
<gymsmoke> Ng: hrmm - it doesn't like the '#' - Bad argument... do comments have to be on a separate line ?
<Ng> gymsmoke: quite probably
<pcin0> does anybody knows how to configure fvwm  to set the redmondxp-theme?
<gymsmoke> Ng: that did it, thanks
<Ng> gymsmoke: :)
<graveson> i tried the command by ubotu but i get the output - (/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so). Nothing to configure.
<gymsmoke> stupid russian mail server... i just opened a site 2 hours ago, and i already got a bunch of spam messages from that address
<gnomefreak> graveson: because you only have one desktop enviornment installed or (metapackage)
<DrBanzai> I have a BusLink external USB hard drive, but it dosen't get recognized my Ubuntu, any ideas?
<Tobbe> Hi. I get an error when running this: "ALTER DATABASE mythconverg DEFAULT CHARACTER SET latin1;" in mysql, could it be that I'm missing latin1?
<graveson> gnomefreak: i am lost now,then how do i get rid of the xubuntu (is it called splash) when booting up
<X3n0n> hello i would like to know if it is wise to upgrade my ubuntu 5.10 with latest updates to dapper beta...is quite stable? does anyone maces problems?
<X3n0n> faces*
<gnomefreak> graveson: do you have gnome installed?
<X3n0n> yes
<graveson> gnomefreak : yes
<X3n0n> it was not for me :P
<gnomefreak> graveson: if you run the command _jason gave it will ask you what one you want to use just use the number next to it and hit enter
<gnomefreak> graveson: what one do you want to change the one with all the modules loading?
<gnomefreak> or the one after logging in?
<graveson> !+usplashchange
<micktm> hi! someone can use the adsl modem Speedtouch without problems?
<ubotu> To change the usplash image shown at boot, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so", choose the one that you want, and then do "sudo update-initramfs -u".
<gnomefreak> graveson: that is for the screen that the modules load on
<micktm> ?
<graveson> gnomefreak: so let clear this while booting the screen that modules load i should type that command above by jason
<gnomefreak> graveson: thats to change that screen yes
<micktm> Someone can use the adsl modem Speedtouch without problems?
<graveson> okay let me try that ,because the screen by ubotu is not working
<micktm> Someone can use the adsl modem Speedtouch without problems?
<pcin0> does anyone knows how to put a fixed app menu in enlightenment?
<azurehuesofblue> sorry this is a newb question but... do I enable all repos?
<dima_> #ubuntu
<NoUse> !tell azurehuesofblue about repos
<micktm> Someone can use the adsl modem Speedtouch without problems?
<dima_> any special boot options for running Live CD from USB CD Rom ?
<micktm> Someone can use the adsl modem Speedtouch without problems?
<hastesaver> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jmoncayo> had somebody used cygwin from windows to forward -X
<jmoncayo> had somebody used cygwin from windows to forward -X through ssh
<mathieu> jmoncayo: sure
<mathieu> jmoncayo: you need to run it from the cygwin xserver though
<X3n0n> hallo again! does anyone owning an ATI X1300 managed to have 3d acceleration?
<xfighter> hi
<xfighter> wanna ask somethin guys
<xfighter> i have xp sp2 pro
<xfighter> i wanna install Ubuntu
<xfighter> on another partition
<xfighter> my question is
<pcin0> open the dos prompt  and type
<NoUse> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<pcin0> sudo apt-get install ubuntu
<xfighter> do you think that my xp will be damagd or gone because of the linus or am i gonna have the ability to run both
<xfighter> ??
<NoUse> xfighter you can run both, you just need to reize your ntfs partition to make room
<Dr_Willis> You can boot to windows or Linux at boot time. with the Grub boot loader.
<pcin0> xfighter, the damage will be only one: your disk free space will reduce. :)
<hastesaver> xfighter, whatever you do, backup everything first
<jmoncayo> mathieu, so how can i ssh from my windows box to my linux box and forward X
<xfighter> mmmm sorry am totally new so am gonna ask u lots of questions
<xfighter> see when you install 2 windows system for example
<xfighter> when you boot
<dima_> Question: is there any special boot options for running Live CD from USB CD Rom ? Looks like it is loosing USB just before the uSplash.
<xfighter> u see a menu consisting the 2 ops
<xfighter> right
<xfighter> isn't that gonna happen when i install Ubuntu
<NoUse> xfighter yes
<voraistos> hey, i am looking for a good replacement for skype (i would prefer opensource ;) ), can anyone help ?
<xfighter> so without usin other programmes
<xfighter> ?
<NoUse> xfighter yes
<pcin0> voraistos, how about the conventional telephone? its open source
<NoUse> xfighter https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<xfighter> please are u sure
<mathieu> jmoncayo: you start cygwin X server, run xterm, and do ssh -X
<NoUse> xfighter I dual boot right now, I'm sure
<voraistos> pcin0: yeah but that aint free, and i only have cable. no phone
<xfighter> so i just setup the Ubuntu like i setup windows
<xfighter> and everything goes normally
<NoUse> xfighter you need to resize your windows partition
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<NoUse> xfighter read the wiki page I sent you
<jmoncayo> mathieu, to start cygwin x server i only need to open the shortcut it created during the installation in my desktop?
<spectwi> hi i just upgraded to 2.6.15-22
<spectwi> wherbut i can't boot
<spectwi> *but i can't boot
<mathieu> jmoncayo: it's called something like startxwin.bat
<spectwi> because the xfs module doesn't exist
<xfighter> and a menu will be shown like installing win me for example
<jacob_> Hey, it says that i can't acess a folder because i don't have owner permissions... but, this is the account that i started up when i installed ubuntu... any help?
<spectwi> i can't seem to find a package
<spectwi> in apty
<bakso> hello
<xfighter> right?
<spectwi> -y
<jmoncayo> ok
<mathieu> jmoncayo: an X will appear in the notification area
<spectwi> i mean
<spectwi> i'm not sure how else i can install it
<NoUse> xfighter I've never installed Windows ME, I did everything possibly to avoid that one
<hastesaver> xfighter, everything *can* (and is likely to) go normally. But you should still backup, no point complaining later.
<brettzilla> question: i get an error when trying to play an mp3... saying i dont have the right plugins.. whats the solution? and where could i get this plugin if i cant apt-get it?
<NoUse> !tell brettzilla about mp3
<hastesaver> xfighter, just make sure you resize your windows partition to free up some space, and ask Ubuntu to only use that free space, not touch any existing partitions.
<brettzilla> ah
<burns> .
<ubuntu> hi guys, i was wondering if its possible to install gnome 2.14 or KDE 3.5 on breezy badger?
<ubuntu> theres nothing about it on the wiki
<azurehuesofblue> thanks for the pointer!
<_jason> ubuntu: no and yes
<_jason> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to to the latest KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<ubuntu> thanks!
<ubuntu> anything on gnome 2.14 yet?
<brettzilla> thank youuuuu
<nuxil> what do i need to get the nvidia drivers to work
<_jason> ubuntu: only available in dapper (stable release on June 1st)
<samuli> I want newer gnome that in dapper :/
<samuli> tahn
<samuli> than
<samuli> it's sluggish.
<NoUse> !tell nuxil about nvidia
<hastesaver> Can I have two Linux OSes having the same /home ?
<ubuntu> i'm shocked at how easy ubuntu was to setup, and it auto-detected all the hardware
<_jason> samuli: 2.14 is the latest gnome release
<NoUse> hastesaver theoretically, yes
<ubuntu> really impressive
<nuxil> NoUse thxz
<samuli> jason, I know. I want newer :(
<_jason> samuli: umm go work on it then to help speed things along :P
<serp> why is there no package of ajunta2?
<NoUse> serp what is it?
<serp> an IDE
<_jason> serp: isn't it still alpha?
<ubuntu> where is sources.list located?
<ubuntu> ./etc?
<_jason> ubuntu: /etc/apt
<serp> _jason: yeah
<serp> but still.. I want it =(
<_jason> serp: guess it wasn't deemed stable enough to enter a stable release
<Ng> serp: if there's no package it's because nobody has made one yet
<serp> aren't there any unstable packages?
<Ng> serp: there does seem to be an anjuta2 package in debian's experimental repository. you might be able to rebuild that
<serp> oh
<serp> I'll have a look
<serp> is kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<Ng> personal preference :)
<NoUse> !better
<ubotu> Better for what? Better for whom? Why don't you try them all, then decide for yourself?
<serp> what's the difference?
<Ng> Ubuntu uses GNOME, kUbuntu uses KDe
<azathoth> how can i set mount --bind's in the fstab?
<Dr_Willis> This is when reading the different web sites come in handy. :P
<bakso> kde is vary nice look
<bakso> but gnome is nicer
<serp> is gnome and kde on top of xorg?
<serp> will I use the same xorg.conf with kde?
<Ng> serp: yes
<ubuntu> how can i edit sources.list in the text editor if it comes up at read only?
<NoUse> serp ubuntu and kubuntu share the same base system, just different desktops
<Ng> ubuntu: with sudo
<Ng> ubuntu: or gksudo if it's a graphical editor
<bakso> serp: there's xubuntu too
<ubuntu> Ng: but im not using terminal, just clicking from apps list
<serp> oh
<serp> Ill try kubuntu then
<serp> Ng:  I can't find anjuta2 in debian
<Dr_Willis> i find its best to use ubuntu, then install Kubuntu-desktop
<serp> You have searched for packages that names contain anjuta2 in all suites, all sections, and all architectures.
<Ng> serp: it's in experimental, not unstable or stable. use packages.debian.org
<brt> hello
<Ng> ubuntu: open a terminal and run "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<serp> and no result
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<brrrt>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY hohoho
<Ng> serp: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=anjuta&searchon=names&subword=1&version=experimental&release=all
<serp> oh... so the package name was still anjuta
<serp> okay
<mpmc> Anyone trying Exile here?
<brrrt> i have troubles getting the lirc-modules to work :(
<mpmc> Exaile*
<aktiv[b] > uhm, anyone know of any control software for a usb switch ?
<brrrt> it seems as i have compiled the lirc-modules right and installed but they wont load, what can i do?
<brrrt> i just get:
<brrrt> FATAL: Error inserting lirc_dev (/lib/modules/2.6.15-22-k7/misc/lirc_dev.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<mpmc> Bah, damn gaim!
<NoUse> brrrt lirc is in synaptic, why do you need to compile?
<brrrt> the kernel modules are as binary in synaptic?
<idefix> do some internetproviders block too frequent use of ftp? so that means, you have to fix everything of your website up locally and upload the whole lot at once?
<NoUse> brrrt oh nevermind, have you tried this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LircHowto
<mpmc> idefix: Not that I know off, depends on where you are in the world..
<nuxil> hmm how do i get sound ? i have a sound card issue..
<NoUse> !tell nuxil about sound
<brrrt> NoUse: oh, no tried some other howtos, i'll give that a try, thx alot!
<brettzilla> so i created a new user, and did "thefuture" on that one in the terminal, and a lot of the features in compiz work for that user, and not mine.. for instance zoom... and the dock..
<brettzilla> how would i go about reinstalling compiz all together?
<aktiv[b] > i have an usbswitch 4in/4out i use to switch keys/mouse/printer between several pcs, but in ubuntu only recognizes this as an usb HUB, how can i fix this ?
<brettzilla> and/or xgl
<Dr_Willis> aktiv[b] ,  you mean you hit some keycombo and the switch 'switches' automaticially?
<gerberad> I'm been trying to install libglib2.0-dev in synaptic, but I get this: libglib2.0-dev:
<gerberad>   Depends: libglib2.0-0 (=2.8.3-0ubuntu1) but 2.8.6-1 is to be installed
<brettzilla> can anyone help me reinstall compiz?
<NoUse> gerberad you running breezy?
<gerberad> yeah
<cg> my display card set ok to 1280x800, thanks for your help!
<NoUse> gerberad have you messed with your souces?
<NoUse> gerberad sources.list
<gerberad> NoUse, I haven't touched the sources.list, but I have changed some in synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> gerberad what have you changed?
<sicc1> Hey, anyone here ever experienced an issue with totem? When I try to load it up I get this error: Cannot load main form
<sicc1> I've tried reinstalling it, but to no success.
<idefix> GAIM has no live webcam possibily yet, does it?
<NoUse> idefix not yet, they are working on it
<aktiv[b] > anyone know how i can set up dualscreen on a nvidia fx5600 ?
<gerberad> NoUse, I'm in western africa with a slow connection, so I tried to clean up shop.  I deleted a couple that I had added earlier, I deleted the ones for source, and I added an entry for backports
<Ng> aktiv[b] : with both monitors on the same card?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<nuxil> NoUse wher is rthe old good alsaconfig?
<Ng> aktiv[b] : if so, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<ubuntu> is it possible to setup ubuntu so it doesnt ask for the cd-rom every time u want to install something?
<Ng> !tell ubuntu about sources
<ubuntu> thanks
<Ng> ubuntu: ubotu just messaged you with a link to the full sources list for various versions of ubuntu. set your /etc/apt/sources.list to look like the right one
<serp> I can how do I downgrade a package?
<salmiak> FINALLY samba is working *happy*
<serp> I installed a package from debian experimental over the stable ubuntu package and I wanna move back
<salmiak> now my windows machine can reach some read-only stuff here on my ubuntu server ;D
<ubuntu> !easysources
<ubotu> ubuntu: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<NoUse> gerberad please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<NoUse> !tell gerberad about pastebin
<Lemino> i have this problem with firefox... the files for the search-engines are located in /usr/lib and thus restricted to root-access. hence, I can't add or delete search-engines.
<sanych_laptop> where I can change link for sync time via ntp.ubuntulinux.org?
<ism720> which program do i use to open ununtu.install on win98?
<ism720> un/ub
<slackern> sanych_laptop, try rightclicking on the clock in gnome and choosing 'adjust date & time' it should be there.
<slackern> sanych_laptop, im running dapper but i think it's the same in gnome.
<NoUse> ism720 you don't open it from inside windows, you boot from the CD
<sanych_laptop> slackern, ok, thanks!!!
<nuxil> i dont get it.. it looks like i got the right module loaded.. but i cant do aplay file.wav as a user but if i do sudo aplay file.wav i get sound
<samuli> funny thing happened to me in kde.
<NoUse> nuxil do you belong to the 'audio' group? run 'groups' to find out
<samuli> I lost my regional settings for keyboard and couldn't get them back?
<gerberad> noUse, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13856
<nuxil> NoUse oh its empty
<NoUse> nuxil you need to add yourself to that group to get sound
<NoUse> gerberad have you run apt-get update since you changed these sources?
<nuxil> NoUse already did :D
<nuxil> just need to logout now
<gerberad> NoUse, yeah previously I hadn't so it took awhile.  But I had done it before trying to install
<NoUse> Gerrath remove that cipherfunk repo, apt-get update and try again
<octan> yay.. NoUse thxz :}
<gerberad> noUse, will do
<Pulgoki> does anyone know why i would be getting this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13857 error when trying to install the new kernal using synaptic?
<Pulgoki> synpatic, whatever its called
<Pulgoki> :p
* neonman is away: Mi blog http://spaces.msn.com/gillanp/
<froud> is it possible to capture a character-based screen on one terminal from another terminal?
<NoUse> Pulgoki have you deleted anything by hand in /boot?
<Pulgoki> NoUse: not that i know of
<gerberad> NoUse, same error on dependencies
<scifi> yo guys, do u think it wud ever be possible to switch directly from ubuntu to windows and back without having to restart ?
<NoUse> gerberad run this "sudo wget htp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6047 -O /etc/apt/sources.list", this will replace your sources.list with the standard repos, then run apt-get update and try again
<scifi> thats a no then lol
<NoUse> gerberad mispelled http there
<Kyral> scifi: with Xen maybe...but right now Windows doesn't run on Xen
<scifi> Kyral: whats Xen ?
<Kyral> really cool virtual machine thing
<Kyral> not like VMWare or Wine
<HunterZ> hi
<Pulgoki> NoUse: can i do try the same update by using command line?
<Kyral> "paravirualization" is the right word
<brettzilla> how do you reinstall compiz?
<scifi> Kyral: so its already possible with xen and linux distros ?
<Kyral> scifi: yah
<Kyral> scifi: Xen isn't another OS
<NoUse> Pulgoki you can but it probably won't do much good, which version of the kernel are you currently running?
<Pulgoki> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root    26 2006-03-20 18:44 vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12- 10-386
<Pulgoki> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root    25 2006-03-20 09:24 vmlinuz.old -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6 .12-9-386
<scifi> Kyral: yeh i meant USING xen along with linux
<Kyral> scifi: you use a patched Linux Kernel(s) and a piece of software known as the Hypervisor
<Kyral> There is a couple of HowTos for XenDebian and XenBreezy on HowtoForge
<Pulgoki> NoUse: apparently 2.6.12-10-386
<scifi> Kyral: maybe virtualisation will become part of linux distros by default
<Kyral> scifi: maybe
<Kyral> I think Xen is going into the Kernels by default
<chamo> does anyone have issue with FGLRX as I do ? I can't get ride of MESA since 3 days.
<NoUse> Pulgoki run 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.12-10-386'
<NoUse> Pulgoki then try upgrading
<scifi> hey apparently vmware works for windows and linux ?
<Kyral> scifi: yes
<DrBanzai> Can anyone here help me get my portable MP3 player to work under Ubuntu?
<Kyral> the reason Xen doesn't run Windows is because you need to patch the kernel of whatever OS you plan to run
<Kyral> and we all know how MS doesn't like people toying with their kernel :P
<serp> I just started kdm instead of gdm
<serp> I see no difference :(
<serp> except the login screen
<Kyral> serp: welcome to the truth
<Kyral> they do the same thing, just a different style
<serp> no, it looks exactly the same
<idefix> if I give one of you a username password combination you could theoretically speaking use my desktop showing me all sorts of cool stuff, right?
<serp> maybe I did smething wrong
<Kyral> much like GNOME/KDE/XFCE/etc etc etc
<NoUse> serp you need to select different sessions to change between kde and gnome
<NoUse> serp use the session menu at the login screen
<scifi> Kyral: not sure how vmware works, i have to "install" my ubuntu onto XP? or wud i be able to use vmware to "link" my seperate xp & ubuntu installations that i have now ?
<Kyral> scifi: no, that wouldn't work
<Kyral> scifi: I heard Qemu can do something like that (load an OS on another partition into the Emulator session) but I dunno about VMWare
<scifi> so how does vmware work ?
<Kyral> what do you mean how does it work?
<scifi> i have to install linux on xp ?
<Kyral> scifi: what are you trying to do exactly?
<DrBanzai> Anyway I can get the windows driver for my MP3 player to work under wine or something?
<scifi> Kyral: switch from ubuntu to xp without rebooting
<XamDM> scifi, you can run vmware on windows ore linux and install another os as guest
<Kyral> XamDM: I think he wants to load his Ubuntu install without having to reboot
<Kyral> from XP
<Pulgoki> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13861 more errors
<Kyral> and vice-versa
<scifi> yes Kyral thats it
<Kyral> scifi: IIRC you can't do that ATM
<gymsmoke> isn't the keyring password the same as the sudo password for the primary user ?
<XamDM> scifi, install a host-os ubuntu ore debian and rund windows and ubuntu as guest in vmware
<Pulgoki> NoUse: the first time i tried but had the gui updater open still
<Kyral> XamDM: but that wouldn't be his install
<NoUse> Pulgoki run 'sudo apt-get -f install' then try the reinstall command, then try upgrading
<Pulgoki> im sure that was the first error
<XamDM> scifi, this won't hav 3d-acceleration!!!
<prg2020> Can someone tell me where to place xscreensaver& so that it starts upon login?
<XamDM> Kyral, you can modify an existing install to work in vmware
<Kyral> XamDM: IIRC, he has two installs right now. An Ubuntu Install and an XP install
<Kyral> He wants to load one or the other without rebooting
<BoD[] > Hello !
<Kyral> Why you would want to is beyond me
<RayFredPip> hello,my system crashed just now
<Kyral> the performance hit would be nasty to the Guest OS
<RayFredPip> why?
<XamDM> Kyral, vmware can boot an OS from a real partition, he just needs to modify fstab etc.
<Kyral> RayFredPip: that is one of the worst questions ever
<Kyral> RayFredPip: way too general
<RayFredPip> my mouse cant use
<Kyral> RayFredPip: I could give you 1000 reasons why it MIGHT have crashed
<Kyral> RayFredPip: but witthout more info
<gymsmoke> isn't the keyring password the same as the sudo password for the primary user ?
<BoD[] > Hey funny you guys talking about vmware and such
<RayFredPip> I cant use my mouse ,the pointer does not move
<lwizardl> is there a way to run .net windows programs on ubuntu ?
<BoD[] > I just installed ubuntu on windows virtual server
<Kyral> RayFredPip: is it plugged in?
<ism720> after i finish dl'n ubuntu i have to create cd for install?
<BoD[] > and ... it works except X
<Pulgoki> hmm
<NoUse> ism720 yes
<Kyral> lwizardl: Uhh, maybe Mono?
<Pulgoki> this is very strange
<lwizardl> Kyral, mono?
<Kyral> Mono, the Open Source implementation of the .NET Framework
<BoD[] > Is there a way to exit from X, on the logon page?
<Kyral> but I don't know much about it
<Kyral> BoD[] : to a VT?
<gymsmoke> i'm trying to connect via login ftp to my colo box (using nautilus), and the dialog comes up with "enter password for default keyring to unlock"
<BoD[] > Kyral: yeah
<Kyral> BoD[] : CTRL+ALT+F1
<Pulgoki> NoUse:  I keep getting the same error even with the -f   |   unable to make backup link of `./boot/config-2.6.12-10-386' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<Pulgoki> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<RayFredPip> Kyral, I beat my desk when I was laughing ,and then my system crashed
<BoD[] > Kyral: ahh :) thanks I'll try
<prg2020> Hi, has anyone installed xscreensaver on their ubuntu dist?  How did you get it to start automatically upon login?  What is the proper file to put the command in?
<NoUse> Pulgoki pastebin the output of 'mount'
<Kyral> RayFredPip: maybe thats the problem
<gymsmoke> i tried giving the sudo password, but it's not taking it
<gerberad> NoUse: Same unmet dependencies
<Kyral> BoD[] : to go back use "CTRL+ALT+F7"
<NoUse> gerberad I think you might have hosed your system using those 3rd party repos
<scifi> Kyral: why would i want to do that?? because CS runs perfectly on XP and it means everytime i want to play a game i have to log out of ubuntu and reboot into xp. Yes ive tried wine, dont want to bother with cedega
<carv> hi, i am not able to mount my crypted fs after upgrading dapper (cryptsetup package)
<Kyral> scifi: I can guarentee you CS won't work fine under the strain of two OSs
<RayFredPip> Kyral, and there is a big noise came from my laptop
<Kyral> RayFredPip: after you hit it?
<scifi> so basically its not possible yet
<RayFredPip> Kyral, yes ,and the harddisk ndicator light kept on for a long time
<Kyral> RayFredPip: I think I found the problem
<gymsmoke> help
<Kyral> RayFredPip: you hit it :P
<RayFredPip> Kyral, with a big noise
<RayFredPip> Kyral, and then I reboot
<RayFredPip> Kyral, it is normal now
<gymsmoke> isn't the default keyring password the same as the sudo password ?
<Kyral> RayFredPip: You said you hit it right lol
<Pulgoki> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13862
<gerberad> NoUse: What it comes down to, I just want a fairly new version of Banshee.  Be one in the repo is 10.4, the new one is was past that, so I was going to compile it myself.   But without the glib-dev, do you have a suggestion on how I could get it?
<Kyral> scifi: It might work, if your computer is powerful enough
<RayFredPip> Kyral, I hit on my desk ,my laptop in on my desk
<gymsmoke> how do i reset the default keyring password
<Kyral> RayFredPip: how hard?
<NoUse> gerberad wait two weeks for dapper
<gymsmoke> sounds like a Hardware problem
<mpmc> I'm getting really scratchy Audio with my Sound Blaster Live :s
<gymsmoke> anyone ever used keyrings ?
<NoUse> Pulgoki why is your /boot partition a vfat partition?
<scifi> actually this might be possible with a KVM switch ?
<Kyral> scifi: you'd need two computers :P
<Pulgoki> NoUse: yes.  100 meg drive
<NoUse> Pulgoki why?
<gerberad> NoUse: sounds good.  To update to Dapper, can I just get a cd add it to the sources.list, and go from there?
<RayFredPip> Kyral, what?
<Kyral> RayFredPip: Think about this logically
<NoUse> !tell gerberad about upgrade
<gymsmoke> apt-get dist-upgrade
<RayFredPip> Kyral, I think it is a problem to my harddisk
<scifi> hmmm yeh id need both OS's logged on simultaneously
<Pulgoki> NoUse: not trying to be rude, but what difference does it make?
<gymsmoke> change sources to dapper
<Kyral> RayFredPip: It was working fine before you hit the thing right?
<DrBanzai> Can anyone here help me get my portable MP3 player to work under Ubuntu?
<gymsmoke> first
<RayFredPip> Kyral, of course
<NoUse> Pulgoki vfat is a windows file system, you need a linux paritition
<Kyral> RayFredPip: and now it has abnormalities
<Kyral> right?
<pike_> DrBanzai: cant mount it?
<NoUse> Pulgoki thats whats breaking your kernel upgrade
<gymsmoke> how do i reset the default keyring password
<Pulgoki> NoUse: but its worked before
<RayFredPip> Kyral, now ,it is OK
<Kyral> RayFredPip: then wahts the problem?
<NoUse> Pulgoki you need an ext3 parition for /boot
<freeflying> anyone know how to use frambuffer defaultly?
<NoUse> Pulgoki there is no reason to use vfat
<Pulgoki> NoUse: i installed that way for multi boot system a long time ago
<Kyral> scifi: a KVM just allows you to switch one keyboard, mouse, and monitor between two computers
<Kyral> or more computers...
<DrBanzai> pike_, Nope, the kernel sees it as a USB 1.1 device, but then nothing else happens as far as which SCSI device to mount it as or anything
<NoUse> Pulgoki I'm not gonna argue you with, you need to fix that
<Pulgoki> NoUse: is it possible to fix without a total re-install?
<NoUse> Pulgoki I honestly don' tknow
<gymsmoke> proftpd is running on the server (ubuntu 5.10) but no file transfers are occurring
<NoUse> Pulgoki I would post this situation to the ubuntu forums
<Pulgoki> NoUse: dont get me wrong, im not trying to argue, ive just had this setup for years with no trouble up untill now
<Pulgoki> NoUse: ok, i'll try that
<NoUse> Pulgoki dpkg is probably trying to make a symlink or something that vfat doesn't support
<gymsmoke> i've tried both commandline and nautilus from ubuntu desktop, but neither one seems to be doing anything
<RayFredPip> Kyral, but when I reboot and login ,I signed my name and passwd ,there was a metionwindow said that GDM_failedsafe is not installed on your computer
<Pulgoki> NoUse: ok,  i'll do some more looking into it.  thanks for helping me track it down this far
<NoUse> Pulgoki sure
<Kyral> RayFredPip: then reinstall GDM
<gymsmoke> on the commandline i get a good connect, but then any command (ls, pwd, etc) doesn't respond
<pike_> DrBanzai: im sorry not too experienced but when i mount my mp3 player i normally ls -t /dev | head and one of the things it responds with is like sdb1 or sda1 and then i sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb0
<gymsmoke> and the server shows the connection as "IDLE"
<RayFredPip> Kyral, necessary ? my ubuntu is OK now
<gymsmoke> in nautilus, the cursor is spinning, as though waiting for something
<Kyral> RayFredPip: everything is working fine now?
<gymsmoke> but the file list never appears
<Kyral> RayFredPip: completely?
<RayFredPip> Kyral, yes
<gymsmoke> and the connection on the server still shows as "IDLE"
<chripher> where is the wine filesystem ?
<Kyral> RayFredPip: ....then what is the problem...
<gerberad> NoUse: Thanks for all your help, I really appreciate it!
<RayFredPip> Kyral, no noise,the mouse works fine
<chripher> !wine
<gymsmoke> i've stopped and restarted the ftp daemon, but it doesn't seem to have any effect
<tatters> if I add a second seperate hard drive for storage do I just format it as ext 3 ?
<chripher> DBO: you here
* chamo is getting tired of not having fglrx working. 
<gymsmoke> there are two other dialog boxes on the desktop right now that just say "deleting files"
<gymsmoke> but there is no activity from either one
<gymsmoke> and i can't close them
<RayFredPip> Kyral, I resarted my computer after I found the problem ,and now it is OK
<gymsmoke> anyone here have any suggestions?
<Kyral> RayFredPip: then....*blank look*
<RayFredPip> Kyral, what do you mean ?
<Kyral> RayFredPip: what is the problem...what do you need help with...
<gymsmoke> now the copy dialogs are just timing out
<gymsmoke> with no way to stop them or close them
<gymsmoke> anyone know anything about ftp?
<tatters> file tranfer protocol
<DrBanzai> pike_, Hmmm...no luck there...thanks though
<RayFredPip> Kyral, I think that my hit on the desk caused a problem to my harddisk
<Kyral> RayFredPip: and?
<gymsmoke> what does 1000 9799 9796 0 12:18 ? 00:00:00 proftpd myuser - 200.12.12.125: IDLE mean?
<slackern> gymsmoke, exactly what it says :), myuser is connected to proftpd from ip number 200.12.12.125 and is idle.
<RayFredPip> Kyral, and what's else ? my mouse pointer didnot move
<Kyral> RayFredPip: but you said it works now after a reboot yes?
<gymsmoke> slackern: except that connecting is all i can do...
<gymsmoke> slackern: ls, pwd, etc don't return anything
<slackern> gymsmoke, is the machine firewalled?
<RayFredPip> Kyral, yes
<BoD[] > ... I just made a terrible mistake, I did sudo passwd then I press enter
<gymsmoke> slackern: iptables is running, but this was working last night...
<Kyral> BoD[] : change it NOW!!!
<BoD[] > Now my user account can't login, and I don't know what to do
<BoD[] > Kyral: how ?
<gymsmoke> slackern: and the port is allowed
<RayFredPip> Kyral, and I pressed any key on my keyboard ,no use
* pike_ quickly attacks BoD[]  
<Kyral> you activated the root account with a blank password!
<RayFredPip> Kyral, So I had to reboot
<Kyral> BoD[] : login as root and use passwd!
<pike_> BoD[] : sudo passwd -l root will deactivate it
<Kyral> pike_: he can't login with his normal account
<RayFredPip> Kyral, no,I used a user account
<pike_> ah nm
<Kyral> RayFredPip: I was talking to BoD[] 
<Kyral> RayFredPip: but everything works after the reboot yes?
<RayFredPip> Kyral, yes
<BoD[] > When I try to login as root with an empty password it says login incorrect
<Kyral> RayFredPip: and the problem is? Sometimes all you need is a reboot to fix things
<RayFredPip> Kyral, I just ask you that why the system told to me GDM_failedsafe is not installed
<Kyral> RayFredPip: but it doesn't ask now?
<Kyral> or tell you now?
<coincoin> hello
<slackern> gymsmoke, had someone at the door hold on.
<enyaw> HELLO!
<Kyral> enyaw: no caps
<gymsmoke> slackern: ok
<coincoin> somebody knows how to have the address bar on nautilus with ubuntu 5.10
<Dr_Willis> coincoin,  heh - thers some key combo that shows it.. then it goes away..
<Dr_Willis> coincoin,  i just can never rember the key combo
<coincoin> yes CTRL+L
<simp> hello, can you reinstall GRUB with ubuntu 5.10 install CD? because i made a stupid mistake and installed XP after ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Kyral> damn Dr_Willis, beat me to it!
<coincoin> yes you can
<coincoin> simp
<enyaw> hello!
<coincoin> there is a tutorial on the ubuntu site
<simp> okey i'l read the links :)
<Kyral> enyaw: hello....how can we help you
<coincoin> you can also do it with floppy
<gymsmoke> slackern: port 21 on both input and output is set to ACCEPT in iptables
<coincoin> but I don't want to have to type CTRL+L each time I want the address bar
<slackern> gymsmoke, if a ftp server is firewalled it needs more ports both on the client and server side opened for traffic to work properly
<coincoin> I want to have it like in the older versions
<mutante> gymsmoke: ftp uses 20 and 21
<mutante> one for data ,one for control
<gymsmoke> slackern: i'm the only user, and both 20 and 21 are open
<slackern> gymsmoke, and the client connecting?
<coincoin> is there a .conf file to configure nautilus
<coincoin> ?
<mutante> if more needs to be open depends, if its passive mode or not
<Dr_Willis> coincoin,  now ya know one the reasons i dislike gnome so much.
<slackern> gymsmoke, http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html maybe that will explain it a bit.
<gymsmoke> slackern: is me from ubuntu 5.10... i'm running firestarter, and the outbound traffic policy is permissive by default
<lwizard> is there a website to find names for linux veriants of windows apps?
<BoD[] > my god
<BoD[] > when you do sudo passwd, it says "password:" ... it means the new password or the old one ?
<Dr_Willis> coincoin,  there may be a way to set it back to the address type bar permently. but ive never seen it mentioned anywhere.
<coincoin> you are on KDE Dr_Willis ?
<Kyral> lwizard: like?
<Dr_Willis> coincoin,  yep - i tend to use KDE.
<gymsmoke> slackern: and this was working up until this morning
<Kyral> KDE is nice..
<_jason> coincoin: there is a gconf-editor setting for that
<gymsmoke> slackern: the only change i've made is to add the russian mail server to my iptables to drop
<coincoin> you have searched it Dr_Willis ?
<lwizard> Kyral, one app is called "grabit!"
<_jason> coincoin: the nautilus on dapper actually has that as an option in its preferences but in breezy I'm not sure
<Kyral> lwizard: what does it do?
<coincoin> gconf-editor on the cmd line
<coincoin> ?
<_jason> NoUse: yes
<_jason> coincoin: yes
<_jason> NoUse: sorry :0
<Dr_Willis> coincoin,  since i tend to use KDE.. i dont mess with the gnome config editor stuff much
<lwizard> Kyral, usenet application for reading and downloading
<coincoin> yes I know this app but I have searched the option but I have nerver found it
<Kyral> lwizard: seeing as usenet has been along as long as Unix...just search the Apt Repos for "usenet" :P
<marc> viva el sevilla
<lwizard> ?
<_jason> coincoin: /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry
<Kyral> lwizard: you know how to search for packages yes?
<simp> and another question... with ubuntu can you choose do you wan't to use KDE or Gnome, because in sometimes i like to use KDE and sometimes i like Gnome, don't know how this happend, propably because of redhat :)
<coincoin> thanks you
<coincoin> _jason
<lwizard> Kyral, i know apt-get install
<BoD[] > MY GOD I just killed my linux :(
<marc> someone from spain?
<Kyral> lwizard: learn apt-cache search :P
<bbrazil> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NoUse> simp just install both and you can select which one you want with session menu on the login screen
<BoD[] > by typing "enter" too fast
<Kyral> simp: you can use either or, or XFCE, or Fluxbox, or....
<simp> okei, i thought that i have to have 2 operating systems :)
<coincoin> yes it worked very well thank you _jason
<_jason> coincoin: np
<coincoin> sorry for my english I am french
<LadyNikon> sorry for my english I am american
<Kyral> simp: I've had Fluxbox, KDE, GNOME, Enlightenment, and XFCE installed at the same time
<voraistos> hey anybody knows a good replacement for skype ?
<Kyral> lol @ LadyNikon
<LadyNikon> fluxbox rules the world!
<simp> okey :)
* voraistos hates skype
<coincoin> but skype works very well on ubuntu no ?
<voraistos> nope
<voraistos> not really
<simp> coincoin only thing i know in french is bonjour casser oui etc... :P
<Kyral> Ekiga is good, or so I have heard
<gymsmoke> slackern: ok, i ran ftp -d on the connection from commandline
<coincoin> you have the latest version of it ?
<voraistos> yea
<simp> have to learn french at school
<coincoin> ok simp
<voraistos> and skype usually takes a lot of band
<gymsmoke> slackern: ftp: setsockopt: Bad file descriptor
<malachi> hello
<Kyral> voraistos: any VOIP will do that
<voraistos> skype does more than gnome meeting
<malachi> does anyone know how to setup wanadoo wireless in ubuntu?
<coincoin> ok sorry I do not know replacement for it !
<gymsmoke> slackern:then, after i'm logged in, 'ls' produces - ftp: setsockopt (ignored): Permission denied
<coincoin> you are french malachi
<coincoin> ?
<voraistos> wanadoo is in england ;)
<coincoin> I did not know that
<malachi> coincoin: no, i'm not
<slackern> gymsmoke, oh the problem is on localhost connections too?
<malachi> coincoin: can you help me?
<gymsmoke> slackern:i have 2 other ubuntu boxes that i'm trying the connection from - both remote
<coincoin> yes I can try you have the livebox ?
<malachi> coincoin: yes
<coincoin> you have a WEP key ?
<malachi> coincoin: i have everything
<slackern> gymsmoke, can you ftp from the same machine as the server is running on? like 'ftp localhost'
<malachi> coincoin: but, i can't connect my laptop to the network
<pike_> gymsmoke: i got that when i tried to setup ftp on nonstandard ports.  you can always use openssh-server instead of ftp
<coincoin> with the wifi ? you have configured your wireless card on your laptop ?
<PrimoTurbo> Why the new dapper boot logo so ugly?
<malachi> coincoin: my card is detected
<slackern> PrimoTurbo, hehe i was asking myself that very same thing today :)
<malachi> coincoin: but, when i try to connect, dhcp doesn't work
<gymsmoke> slackern: i'll try it
<gymsmoke> pike_: how can you transfer files that way?
<gymsmoke> i just tried ftp / passive , from the client... same effect
<slackern> gymsmoke, you can transfer files via ssh using the scp command
<coincoin> try this : you may have two buttons on your livebox marked 1 and 2
<pike_> well i just install openssh-server and then from command line 'sftp ipaddress'
<slackern> and what pike just said :)
<coincoin> push the "1" button
<coincoin> and after that try to get your ip via dhcp
<gymsmoke> slackern: works
<zednet> omg
<malachi> coincoin: link to my card info: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1386
<gymsmoke> slackern: ftp 127.0.0.1 is ok
<zednet> autojoin to ubuntu o.O
<slackern> gymsmoke, hmm i have no other ideas then other than read on how passive/active transfers work and make sure all the correct ports are opened and allowed for both server and clients.
<malachi> coincoin: link to my card info: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13864
<gymsmoke> slackern: it worked until this morning
<coincoin> i am looking at it
<gymsmoke> slackern: the only change was to add a drop for the russian mail server
<slackern> gymsmoke, have you tried removing that rule?
<gymsmoke> slackern: i guess i have to
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi all. Anyone know how to set up WPA Wireless encryption with Ubuntu?. I've read both these How To and I get errors with both...
<Gizmo_The_Great> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<Gizmo_The_Great> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31418.html
<shutdown> Hello everybody... I am Shutdown and I am 16. I come from Italy. Is there any Italian?
<coincoin> do you have try pushing the "1" button ?
<gymsmoke> slackern: -A INPUT -s 194.67.23.0/24 -j DROP
<NoUse> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jurgeni> I have a problem with time zone, I can't make it to stay on the zone I want (Europe/Helsinki), every time I look it it's Europe/Marienhamn although I changed it
<gymsmoke> slackern: doesn't look like it should effect anything near 209.208 ... anything, does it?
<simp> if i remmember right then estonia/helsinki/marienhamn were the same timezone?
<malachi> coincoin: dmesg log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13866
<slackern> gymsmoke, no it doesn't but im not quite sure since im not all that into iptables :)
<simp> !est
<ubotu> simp: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<simp> :)
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi all. Anyone know how to set up WPA Wireless encryption with Ubuntu?. I've read both these How To and I get errors with both...
<slackern> gymsmoke, but if thats the only thing that changed i would check it out though.
<Gizmo_The_Great> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31418.html
<malachi> coincoin: i've tried pushing the "1" utton
<Gizmo_The_Great> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<shutdown> Hello, _jason!!
<malachi> coincoin: the "1" utton doesn't help
<gymsmoke> slackern: yeah, i guess i'll remove it and see reload the ruleset and see what that does
<slackern> gymsmoke, but the thing that you could connect with clients but just not list sounds like the regular passive/active problem to me.
<Gizmo_The_Great> Is it fair to say that no one can help regarding the WPA at the moment?
<Dr_Willis> Gizmo_The_Great,  ive totally given up on wireless .... again. :P lol
<Gizmo_The_Great> lol
<pike_> why encrypt it will just be cracked?
<Dr_Willis> My router can block based on MAC. wich is nice...
<Dr_Willis> but i never have gotten wireless working with linux, in a reliable fashion.
<Jurgeni> is it normal that Firestarter doesn't apply the rules I have made with it until I start the GUI?
<Dr_Willis> actually its very Unrelisable under windows as well.
<Gizmo_The_Great> Dr_Willis, in my case it's seen the card OK (but as eth1) but I can't configure it to work with WPA (it seems to have WEP built in but not WPA) and the installation of wpasupplicant has not helped
<Dr_Willis> Gizmo_The_Great,  many of the oklder wireless card can do WEP but not WPA
<Gizmo_The_Great> WPA is very hard to crACK
<Dr_Willis> Gizmo_The_Great,  i have an old Laptop card that can only do WEP
<felipe_> Someone is using my nick can I identify myself with the nickserv so I can get my nick back?
<Gizmo_The_Great> Aaah, the laptop is about 3 years old. I wonder if that is it
<Dr_Willis> Gizmo_The_Great,  that would be my guess
<malachi> what does this mean: "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready"
<Gizmo_The_Great> darn it to hell
<coincoin> malachi: when have you this msg ?
<NoUse> felipe_ you can only do that if you've already registered
<Dr_Willis> Heh - gee was i actually able to Help? :P wow.
<felipe_> NoUse, I'm already registered
<malachi> coincoin: after connection has failed
<Gizmo_The_Great> Dr_Willis, cheers
<NoUse> felipe_ /msg NickServ help
<rasi> hi
<rasi> hi to all
<Gizmo_The_Great> malachi, means your wirless link is not ready or working i think
<felipe_> NoUse, OK
<rasi> yeah i've a question. could any1 answer me pls?
<malachi> Gizmo_The_Great: how do i fix it?
<NoUse> rasi have you asked your question?
<rasi> i have xine in ubuntu. I've installed the latest version. But there is no sound during the video runtime.
<felipe_> NoUse, can I change my nick without disconnecting?
<NoUse> felipe_ I'm not sure
<NoUse> felipe_ oh, yeah /nick nickname
<felipe_> NoUse, thanks
<coincoin> malachi: you have a button on your laptop to set your wireless card up ???
<NoUse> rasi check the xine settings for which sound output system its using, try esd or alsa
<felipe__> NoUse, thanks again
<malachi> coincoin: it's a PCMCIA card.
<gymsmoke> slackern: no change... i'm gonna reboot this box and see what's up  -- brb
<MetaMorfoziS> hanybody has an idea what about the macromedia flashplayer in the future?
<tchize> Hello everyone
<tchize> I need to find docs on how to configure wifi in command line, does somebody have pointers?
<coincoin> malachi: have you try with a static ip ?
<malachi> coincoin: how do i set that up?
<coincoin> malachi: in the cmd line type this
<coincoin> malachi: your card is eth0, eth1 or other ?
<tchize> ok, please private message me if you have links to docs about wifi configuration in command line on ubuntu, the official docs are quite badly navigatable and it's impossible to find something there unfortunately
<tchize> thank you :)
<malachi> coincoin: wlan0
<coincoin> malachi : ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.69 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<coincoin> malachi: and then try a ping 192.168.1.1
<coincoin> to ping the livebox
<coincoin> and tell me the result
<DrBanzai> Does ubuntu support removable USB drives out of the box, or do I have to enable/install that?
<spikeb> DrBanzai: yes it does
<samuli> in theory anyways and I guess most of the times in practice too.
<ronlybonly> mine have worked without fail
<DrBanzai> spikeb, Ok, do you think you might be able to help me?  I've got an MP3 player and an external hard drive, neither of which will work for me
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> DrBanzai: probably not - haven't had any problems myself, so i dont know how to fix them
<malachi> coincoin: it's going on and on and on...
<DrBanzai> spikeb, Ok, thanks anyway...
<ronlybonly> spiked, what version of ubuntu are you runing?
<Alcides> espaol
<malachi> coincoin: "64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=196 ttl=255 time=1.94 ms
<malachi> "
<coincoin> malachi: so that's good
<coincoin> malachi: you are pinging your livebox with your wifi card
<eeos> hi there
<malachi> coincoin: how long will i take?
<eeos> hi there
<coincoin> type CTRL+C
<malachi> coincoin: *it
<eeos> do you know if there are drivers for the agere ethernet controller et-13x in ubuntu?
<coincoin> malachi: now push the "1" button to have the wireless DEL on your livebox blinking
<coincoin> malachi: and on the cmd line type : ifconfig wlan0 down
<coincoin> malachi: and : dhclient wlan0
<coincoin> malachi: and tell me what you get
<malachi> coincoin: "DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval ...."
<coincoin> malachi: and ...
<PrimoTurbo> What's a good place to install applications, for example swiftfox
<malachi> coincoin: "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<PrimoTurbo> somewhere where the user has rights and can update a file
<MetaMorfoziS> PrimoTurbo: /opt/something
<PrimoTurbo> /opt/ doesn't seem to work
<MetaMorfoziS> oh
<PrimoTurbo> needs root
<coincoin> malachi: type CTRL+C and still on the cmd line : ifconfig wlan0 down
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> ..
<PrimoTurbo> something without root
<MetaMorfoziS> but you can add to afolder
<MetaMorfoziS> the good permissions
<coincoin> malachi: and go to System => Administration => network
<MetaMorfoziS> or if it for only one user
<PrimoTurbo> yeah 1 user
<MetaMorfoziS> /home/user/sg
<coincoin> select wlan0 and then properties
<MetaMorfoziS> or if you want
<MetaMorfoziS> make a folder named "progz" @ Desktop
<MetaMorfoziS> and all other programs isntalled to that dir
<coincoin> select enable this connection
<DrBanzai> spikeb, Ah ha!  Apparently, ubuntu dosen't like my USB hub or something...if I plug it straight in, it sees it fine
<coincoin> DHCP
<gymsmoke> slackern: no go... i think the ftp prob is coming from the clients
<PrimoTurbo> A folder under Home should be fine right?
<PrimoTurbo> for 1 user anyways
<coincoin> and type your WEP key
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<PrimoTurbo> alright thanks
<coincoin> then OK
<MetaMorfoziS> it's right anywhere..
<coincoin> And Activate
<MetaMorfoziS> not at all
<malachi> coincoin: is key type hexadecimal?
<Dingo> can anyone recommend me a torrent downloader (except azureus) that can download individual files?
<coincoin> malachi : yes
<malachi> coincoin: configuration = DHCP?
<coincoin> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> Dingo why azureus not good?
<MetaMorfoziS> but i think you need google
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<Dingo> MetaMorfoziS: it is quite heavy and makes games get slow!
<thoreauputic> what's wrong with the gnome defaul torrent client?
<thoreauputic> 8default
<MetaMorfoziS> yes it's true, because it's written in java:)
<MetaMorfoziS> +"bittorent client" +"for linux"
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ google?
<gymsmoke> slackern: there is no firewall turned on atm on the client
<naomi> i'm trying to download msn games from the internet onto my laptop, but i cant open it once it has downloaded, does anyone know whats goin on?
<beerockxs> does a free pdf plugin for mozilla exist? And I mean free as in speech, not as in beer.
<malachi> coincoin: what next?
<spikeb> naomi: they're windows only
<coincoin> choose "validate" or "ok"
<coincoin> In french it is "Valider"
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not know about the default gnome client, but i think you may try it:)
* MetaMorfoziS uses kde..
<naomi> has anyone got any good game sites that i can use?
<thoreauputic> beerockxs: not sure but I think it's possible to embed evince in firefox (I don't bother)
<malachi> coincoin: what happens now?
<spikeb> naomi: well, any place that lets you play online instead of downloading is a good start
<gymsmoke> iptables-restore < filename will load the ruleset in filename, right ?
<MetaMorfoziS> naomi: www.linuxgamers.net
<coincoin> clic on the activate button to activate your connection
<MetaMorfoziS> or something ismilar, iiirc
<malachi> coincoin: after validating
<naomi> thanks :)
<coincoin> clic the activate button
<thoreauputic> MetaMorfoziS: the defult torrent client opens when you click a torrent file in ff
<MetaMorfoziS> http://www.linuxgames.com/
<MetaMorfoziS> thoreauputic: for me it's not important:D
<malachi> coincoin: it shows "wlan0 is active"
<coincoin> ok clic the validate button or ok button
<coincoin> and launch firefox with a www.google.com
<thoreauputic> MetaMorfoziS: OK - well anyway it seems to work fine for me :)
<coincoin> to try if you have internet
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<manux> hello ...some one know how i can change permission to read for a folder and all his subfolders and files ??
<Tonren> Hey all... I'm trying to get an Ubuntu Breezy Live CD running on my HP Compaq Presario v2565us (v2000 series), and everything goes fine until it starts loading GNOME.  I get an X11 error and it says it "caught error 11" from the server.  Any ideas?
<spikeb> hmm
<X3n0n> hello! does anyone have the Ati X1300 drivers properly installed on his computer? I mean with 3d acceleration
<coincoin> malachi: it works ?????
<NoUse> x3n0n have you tried the wiki instructions?
<X3n0n> yes but sais no screens found
<coincoin> X3n0n : I was unable to get the 3D acc with the latest ati proprietary drivers
<X3n0n> you have that video card?
<coincoin> no but a friend of mine yes and we had to install an older version to get the 3D acc
<X3n0n> can you please help me? i am desparate!
<X3n0n> i need your help
<simp> desperate* ?:)
<X3n0n> lol
<simp> if it isn't some american english stuff again?:)
<Seveas> X3n0n, are you using breezy?
<X3n0n> yes 5.10
<Seveas> won't work, try dapper
<Seveas> X1300 is too new for breezy
<X3n0n> really?
<Seveas> yes
<X3n0n> i have to update?
<Tonren> Hey, where can I download Dapper Live & Install ISOs?
<X3n0n> upgrade*
<Seveas> Tonren, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Tonren> thanks
<Seveas> X3n0n, yes
<coincoin> do you speak french X3n0n because my friend did a tuto but in french at : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=13832
<coincoin> Seveas tell us how to install this evil driver ?
<X3n0n> coincoin: not even a word!
<NoUse> x3n0n try this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide
<coincoin> malachi: does it work ?
<mabus> where can I download dapper?
<thoreauputic> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<X3n0n> NoUse: have you tried it and works with X1300?
<Seveas> coincoin, fglrx? sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$YOURARCH && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tonren> What's the difference between Flight 6 and Flight 7?
<thoreauputic> mabus: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mabus> http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/iso/dapper/ubuntu-6.06-beta2-install-i386.iso == dapper?
<NoUse> x3n0n I stopped buying ATI cards after my experience with their linux support
<thoreauputic> Tonren: flight 7 is more recent
<Seveas> Tonren, flight 7 is newer
<nicolasito> Hello, Is it possible to enter to login Gnome as other user, being the administrator, without the other user's password
<nicolasito> Hello, Is it possible to enter to login Gnome as other user, being the administrator, without the other user's password??
<Tonren> fair enough
<beerockxs> thanks thoreauputic, that works
<X3n0n> i have tried this also but no help....i update now
<NoUse> x3n0n but the drivers in breezy don't support your card, so you need to install the latest drivers via that page
<Seveas> nicolasito, no need to repeat...
<coincoin> you don't understand the packet to install
<Seveas> and no, that is not posible
<nicolasito> seveas, sorry
<coincoin> ???
<Seveas> you can try sudo -u
<Tonren> You can still install from Live CDs, right?  They're not just 'trials"?
<coincoin> Seveas: how to install this evil driver ?????
<Seveas> Tonren, as of Dapper, you can install from the live CD
<X3n0n> wish me good luck! i begin upgrading to dapper!
<Seveas> but you will ned the latest daily (newer than flight 7
<Tonren> cool
<nicolasito> Seveas, I need to access to an user account to config his emule, how can I do it?
<Tonren> Seveas: is that in /daily?
<mabus> Since dapper is coming out soon... is it a waste to download the iso now? Should I just wait 2 weeks so I don't have to download it again?
<X3n0n> used this command: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<X3n0n> is it correct?
<Tonren> Seveas: /daily-live/current/ ?
<Seveas> nicolasito, sudo -H -u user whatever_command_you_want_to_run
<Seveas> Tonren, yes
<Seveas> X3n0n, yes
<ubuntu> bonjour a tous
<Seveas> mabus, you can simply update daily
<nicolasito> seveas thanks!
<mabus> Seveas: So that will leave me with more updates to do every install then, right?
<X3n0n> how many mb do i download?
<Seveas> mabus, what do you mean?
<Seveas> X3n0n, lots
<gymsmoke> is there a separate ip_conntrack_ftp for iptables under ubuntu ?
<X3n0n> more than a GB
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> unless you already installed a lot on breezy
<mabus> Seveas: If I download the dapper cd now, and in 2 weeks the release comes out and there are some changes between now and then, I will have to download those changes any time I install from my pre-release cd.
<Seveas> my latest dist-upgrade was 700-something MB
<Absenth> is there a wiki, or how-to out there for turning on, and configuring snmp in ubuntu?
<Seveas> mabus, correct
<X3n0n> i feel lucky i have a dsl connection!!!
<Seveas> hehe
<echobinary> .....  so i sez to dis guy..  "Hey! Get Ubuntu!"
<mabus> Seveas: thanks
<Absenth> X3n0n: once Dapper goes live, I'll be seeding the torrent download with one of the machines in our datacenter with a 10mbps link.
<Dr_Willis> Absenth,  i though ya just downloaded the SNMP kernel.
<Absenth> Dr_Willis: could be...  I'd like to read a bit about it before jumping in with both feet is all.
<echobinary> anyone have the experience where thier nvidia card works for openGL direct rendering but not 3D acceleration?
<Dr_Willis> Absenth,  Blasphmy! :P
<X3n0n> just failed!!!
<Absenth> Dr_Willis: if it was at home, I'd leap, and then look, but this one happens to be in our office :/
<X3n0n> couldn't download some files!
<HackerGates> si
<Dr_Willis> Absenth,  bah! :P req a new machine!
<gymsmoke> what's the command to see whether or not a module exists and can be loaded ?
<Absenth> Dr_Willis: there's an idea :)
<Absenth> 2way dual core Opteron, in 32bit should work nicely eh?
<sneex> Ive bbuild apache Flood for Ubuntu breezy badger 5.1 -- its not in the multi-verse -- how can  add it?
<Dr_Willis> Absenth,  that would be on for a torrent server. :P
<St_Iron> hello
<X3n0n> is there a key combination such as alt + F4 in windows?
<echobinary> yes
<echobinary> windoes has that key combo
<echobinary> windows*
<Absenth> actually I'll be seeding the dapper torrent with a 2.8ghz Xeon, on a 10mbps full duplex link.
<X3n0n> but what is the key combination in ubuntu?
<echobinary> alt + F4 too
<sneex> try it?
<echobinary> i believe
<Absenth> X3n0n: I usually open a terminal and kill -9
<X3n0n> no such luck
<Absenth> X3n0n: but I'm a massichist
<HackerGates> ciao
<X3n0n> i can't close the upgrade utility which is frozen!
<sneex> Ctrl-Alt-Esc creates the Skull Window dialog killer
<X3n0n> it does not bring it...
<NoUse> x3n0n from a console run 'sudo killall update-manager'
<X3n0n> i try that
<gymsmoke> anyone know the difference between ip_conntrack_ftp and ip_conntrack_tftp ?
<sneex> trivial ftp
<miguelsr> hey how do i install my printer is a lexmark z615
<X3n0n> no process killed
<gymsmoke> sneex: so in order to allow proftpd traffic, the module to load is ip_conntrack_ftp
<sneex> ok
<gymsmoke> sneex: ok, as in - yes, or ok, as in - i don't know
<sneex> sorry
<Donovan> uhh im going to sound like a real idiot here, I'm sure...but can anyone tell me where the DCC received files folder is on ubuntu? (using xchat of course)
<NoUse> miguelsr system -> admin -> printing
<sneex> it shod work as tftp also, whats the issue?
<m6s> hello
<miguelsr> NoUse: yes but my printer is not by default
<m6s> I installed ubunty amd64, and I am trying to figure out how to burn a dvd
<sneex> gymsmoke?  is proftpd not working?
<NoUse> miguelsr click on 'new printer' and add it
<m6s> I installed gnomebaker, but fails to continue after I say 'create' :-(
<m6s> as far fro xcdroast, through me a message that I need a prodvd thing
<miguelsr> NoUse: it dont apear my model only lexmark but not the same model
<m6s> which I did, apt-get install but..../dev/null
<gymsmoke> sneex: no
<m6s> any clue?
<Old> A good ftp server for ubuntu server? - I heard there's problems (alot of problems) with the default config, if anyone could link a config aswell.
<NoUse> miguelsr try something close
<gymsmoke> sneex: i get errors from the client about the sock ...
<sneex> is that a no, because it wont start or a no because you cant connect>
<sneex> kk
<Old> A good ftp server for ubuntu server? - I heard there's problems (alot of problems) with the default config, if anyone could link a config aswell.
<NoUse> miguelsr you might need drivesr from lexmark
* sneex has flood for Ubuntu PPC 5.10 if anyone wants it  lol
<sneex> apache flood
<miguelsr> yes i download  CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz
<miguelsr>  but dosnot work
<serp> how do I mount a memory card reader?
<NoUse> miguelsr did you follow the wiki instructions?
<gymsmoke> sneex: connects to the server ok, but get sockopt errors - it's definitely iptables relates
<khaladan> I am trying to get the program tiff2png but I can not seem to find any package for it.
<khaladan> Does anyone know where I can get a package for this program?
<NoUse> miguelsr https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkZ605
<sneex> have you tried ip_conntrack_ftp ?
<gymsmoke> sneex: i had to shut iptables down completely to get ftp to work
<gymsmoke> sneex: im loading ip_conntrack_ftp to see if that improves it any
<miguelsr> NoUse: thaks
<sneex> you running firstarter?
<sneex> firestarter*
<Absenth> khaladan: I found a gif2png package....
<gymsmoke> sneex: with or without, it doesn't make a difference
<Absenth> khaladan: from the command prompt :sudo apt-cache search tiff2png
<sneex> no, gymsmoke, I am asking did you use firestarter to set up iptables ?
<gymsmoke> sneex: not on the server, no
<khaladan> Absenth, it came up with nothing
<lkj1> Is there a way to update from Whorey Hedgehog to Dapper Drake or Edgy Eft without donwloading/burning new cd?
<gymsmoke> sneex: there isn't a gui on the server
<ism720> i download ubuntu last night on win98, check properties from download manager which says locations is windows/temp/ubuntu, but it's not there.unable to create cd.download again?
<sneex> ok
<sneex> brb
<Absenth> khaladan: I noticed.  searching tiff conversion finds....
<Absenth> khaladan libtiff-tools, libtiff-opengl, and apsfilter
<m6s> any change? someone may know something about dvd-burning software?
<m6s> apart k3b?
<Absenth> khaladan: not as easy I suppose, but you could always open the tiff in gimp, and "save as"
<lkj1> Is there a way to update from horey Hedgehog to Dapper Drake or Edgy Eft without donwloading/burning new cd?
<khaladan> yeah i gotta convert thousands of tiffs so... that woudl suck :(
<spikeb> lkj1: yeah
<lkj1> How should I go about it, spikeb?
<Absenth> khaladan: you might search for a .deb and install it manually.
<NoUse> ism720 do a search in windows for *.iso
<spikeb> lkj1: just a second, pulling up the page iwth instructions for you
<Absenth> khaladan: if that fails, build from source?
<lkj1> khaladan: imgmagick might be able to batch convert the images
<spikeb> lkj1:  Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<ankou> hola, alguien me puede ayudar
<stone_> hello everyone. i need assistance installing Ubuntu 5.10 on my Powerbook G3. my CD drive won't boot CDs. is there an alternative method?
<irena> where are located files for conf. automount for ex. usb disk?
<khaladan> imagemagick can convert it, but it is SUPER slow. it's a huge tiff.
<ankou> alguien que hable espaol me puede ayudar?
<ompaul> lkj1, you have to go through the steps of each version in the middle, you can only get to dapper at this stage there is no useful work done on edgy eft to make it installable yet, and you would be tracking the software from unstable to stable so not a good idea
<Centaur5> ankou: Hay personas que hablan espanol en #ubuntu-es
<Absenth> lkj1: /etc/apt/sources.list  you modify your sources to look at the dapper, or whatever, and then sudo apt-get update, sudp apt-get dist-upgrade
<Absenth> s/sudp/sudo
<Absenth> then come back in an hour or so.  :)
<sneex> gymsmoke, try allow-ftp  21  --  anywhere             anywhere
<lkj1> Thanks!
<n00bix> is there like a queue to axe questions here?
<gymsmoke> sneex: ports 20 and 21 are on in the ruleset
<sneex> yep
<sneex> kk
<ompaul> ism720,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto <--- that might help
<Jowi> stone_: i'm not a mac user and have never owned a mac, but i found an alternative key combination for booting cds: http://lists.debian.org/debian-powerpc/2004/10/msg00062.html
<gymsmoke> sneex: i just did insmod ip_conntrack_ftp to see if that would help
<sneex> ip_conntrack_ftp should also allo "related" so unless your cleint is using PASV
<sneex> allow*
<gymsmoke> sneex: and it doesn;t
<ism720> NoUse: found five files one in windows/temp 0KB size
<ompaul> n00bix, ask see if someone answers - if no answer wait 10-15 mins ask again because someone may not have the answer you need at the moment *and* ask the channel as a whole not one person
<sneex> see if you can force the proftpd server in PASV mode
<ism720> ompaul: thx
<NoUse> ism720 then it didn't download properly
<ompaul> ism720, yw
<stone_> Jowi: can you please prvmsg that to me?
<sneex> gymsmoke, please join me in #proftpd OK
<NoUse> ism720 can you use bittorrent?
<gymsmoke> sneex: ok
<ism720> NoUse: no
<ism720> NoUse: will use dif mirror
<n00bix> oh, well i'm a total linux n00b and just wondering how i can write to folders i don't have access to without using command line
<NoUse> ism720 make sure you "save as" and don't let windows save it to temp
<_jason> n00bix: what kind of folders?
<ompaul> n00bix, if you don't have access to a folder there is more than likely a good reason for it, what are you trying to do
<n00bix> /usr/lib/win32
<Old> Anyone got know a good ftp server? And where to get a config for it aswell?
<n00bix> trying to install codecs for kaffeine
<ism720> thx NoUse
<ompaul> n00bix, to do that read the instructions here wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or check out easyubuntu in #easyubuntu
* alapzaj[AWAY]  eltvolodik a gptl
<n00bix> i created the folder using sudo -s in terminal, but can't extract files in gnome
<Old> Anyone got know a good ftp server? And where to get a config for it aswell?
<ompaul> alapzaj[AWAY] , TURN THAT OFF NOW!
<Old> ?ftp
<lkj1> Does Dapper have WPA supplicant allready set up?
<n00bix> ah thanks ompaul
<paradizelost> Old: i usually use ProFTPD
<roryy> Old: try !ftp
<ompaul> lkj1, dapper in #ubuntu+1 for conversations
<ompaul> lkj1, thats the dapper channel
<sp3tt> I think my altgr key is broken.
<sp3tt> At least in java.
* ompaul blames java :-) if it works in other applications then the problem is with that one
<tanath> that little ubuntu splash screen that comes up when i log in doesn't go away... unless i click it
<freezey> i need some help setting up ethereal.. if anyone can assist
<tanath> what's up with that?
<sp3tt> Yes, it is java...
<paradizelost> tanath: that sounds like you may have a bug
<paradizelost> something starting up possibly that it's waiting for
<sp3tt> too bad my favorite editor is written in java!
<paradizelost> do you have it save the session?
<ompaul> sp3tt, so report a bug
<Absenth> freezey: setting up ethereal?  as in, sudo apt-get install ethereal?
<Absenth> freezey: or, configuring your filter string?
<tanath> paradizelost: it's on 'update notifier'
<freezey> absenth: configuring and just gettin it up and running
<freezey> absenth: i was reading the doc but i need to get it done faster so i wanna talk to someone who can do it
<tanath> paradizelost: update notifier is running...
<sp3tt> java version "1.4.2-02"
<Old> Anyone got know a good ftp server? And where to get a config for it aswell?
<sp3tt> Is there a newer version...?
<Absenth> freezey: from a command line....  sudo apt-get install ethereal      will install it.
<glupota> I put new silicon paste on my processor and now my computer doesn't want do com up It beeps and smells like burning
<freezey> absenth: i have it already
<freezey> absenth: i have to configure it to get it running
<Absenth> freezey: from there, just select eth0 or eth1 and tell it to capture.
<glupota> Have I put  too much paste?
<Old> anyone, seriously?
<matheus> hello
<Old> I though this was a support channel, I maybe missread the topic.
<freezey> absenth: i need it to monitor my mail server on my windows network
<Absenth> freezey: unless you want a specific filter applied.  I usually capture everything though, and then parse it apart later.
<freezey> absenth: how do i do that
<paradizelost> glupota: possibly, or you didn't make proper contact
<freezey> absenth: i just want to capture my mail server thats all
<Jowi> Old: proftpd is solid and easy to configure.
<Absenth> freezey: on a switched network?  is the mail server the machine running ethereal?
<matheus> Im trying ubuntu... and I install skype (that use qt)... and I wanna now how to modify qt aparence...
<Old> Jowi, thanks - but the default config is all messed up, you got a good config for it perhaps
<Old> ?
<freezey> absenth: no
<freezey> absenth: my linux machine is runnin ethereal
<glupota> what contact?  I palced all cables where they were before
<Jowi> Old: i post mine in the pastebin, hold on
<Absenth> freezey: switched network, or using a hub.
<paradizelost> glupota: heatsink to the CPU contact
<Old> cheers jow
<Old> Jowi
<freezey> absenth: switch
<paradizelost> did you turn it on at all w/o the heatsink on?
<freezey> absenth: or if possible can i monitor the entire thing?
<freezey> absenth: just my entire network all the pc's on it
<matheus> how to modify qt aparece ??? anyone now that ??
<matheus> apparence
<PrimoTurbo> How do I install xubuntu? In such a way so it can be removed with out any problems.
<Falstius> appearance
<mrdna> has anyone been able to disable the system bells when going into sleep/suspend mode? I already disabled the bell in System>Preferences>Sound
<Absenth> freezey: I doubt you'll be able to capture much then.  since SMTP isn't broadcast.  the problem with switched networks (or really what makes them better) is that non-broadcast traffic is from source port, to destination port,  all other ports are unable to see the traffic.
<NoUse> PrimoTurbo sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<NoUse> PrimoTurbo if you want to remove it, sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<PrimoTurbo> alright thanks
<Jowi> Old: "DefaultRoot ~" make sure that the logged in user is locked into his/her home directory. if you don't want that, delete that line. here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13867
<abelen> ola
<freezey> absenth: my problem is my mail server was hijacked
<Old> I cant seem to get the php5 to work correctly? anyone?
<glupota> my radiador is conected to power suply permanently
<freezey> absenth: whoever put together this network did it poorly and i just started working here
<Old> apt-get install php5 - correct?
<Absenth> freezey: to monitor the mail servers traffic you either need to stick a hub in line to the mail server, and plug your ethereal box into the hub as well, OR have a managed switch, and configure a monitor port.
<peery> help... anyone know how I can get emacs to use the font lucidatypewriter? Can't figure out how to get emacs to recognize it or even what package it's in
<Absenth> freezey: if the mail server was hijacked, pull the ethernet cable out of it, run your forenzics, and then rebuild the box.
<NoUse> !tell Old about php
<definity> hi
<Absenth> freezey: #security and #networking will be able to offer a lot more assistance along those lines though.
<MisterN> hi
<Old> whats the command to restart the webserver againA+
<Old> ?
<NoUse> Old sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Absenth> Old: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart?  I think.
<Absenth> Old: NoUse: Whoo!  got it right :)
<ompaul> freezey, the only way to deal with a problem machine like that is get a new hard drive install afresh on that
<ompaul> and work from there
<ph1> I deleted ./debian/changelog and now I can't compile a kernell because it sais that it has a different version
<ph1> any ideas?
<NoUse> ph1 where was the file you deleted?
<ph1> NoUse: I deleted the changelog
<ph1> because I didn't want to use mykernel as version and it complained about it....now I can't choose any version
<definity> how can i brows graphical web pages on terminal
<Old> how do i remove all of the php5 files, apache, and php4 ? I dont remember all the shit i've intalled, i know it's apt-get remove name, but still..
<Old> anyone ?
<definity> like normal www http sites
<paradizelost> definity: links
<definity> with frames
<peery> anyone know what package I can install to get teh LucidaTypewriter font for emacs?
<paradizelost> links or links2
<paradizelost> no pictures will show
<g0dchild> Hi, when i run my k3bsetup, i just get a blank window- why's that?
<paradizelost> of course
<paradizelost> g0dchild: may need to be run as sudo k3bsetup
<definity> k
<hikenboot> hello all---I seem to have a problem where tmp files are created under the wrong user id..heres the message....Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-hikenboot" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<hikenboot> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root".....anyone know how to fix this?
<Almindor> hello, how do I make a "home net" (file copy etc.) between 2 linux boxes? (one ubuntu, other knoppix)
<g0dchild> yeah- ran sudo k3bsetup as well as k3bsetup as root
<paradizelost> Almindor: scp
<NoUse> ph1 there are changelogs for every package in teh system, where did you delete it from?
<mutante> Almindor: you can use scp, its like "cp",but over ssh
<paradizelost> !scp
<ubotu> scp is, like, totally, A way to copy files securely using ssh.  <file> <username>@<ipaddress>:<DestinationDirectory>
<Almindor> I know scp
<Almindor> too bulky
<Almindor> I need something.. em "simple"
<ph1> NoUse: ./debian/changelog
<Almindor> think samba over linux
<definity> can i downlaod it from synaptic
<Old> Should i install apache, or apache2 ?
<mutante> Almindor: NFS
<paradizelost> Almindor: you could just nfs mount
<pike__> Almindor: well you can use sshfs
<Jowi> definity: w3m (with w3m-img) an do that
<NoUse> ph1 thats a relative path, give me the path fom /
<Absenth> Almindor: NFS or you could use SMB between the linux boxen
<Old> Should i install apache, or apache2 ?
<Almindor> ah ok so with NFS you actualy mount "non-local" disks?
<Jowi> !info w3m
<mutante> Almindor: there is also ssh-fs, allowing to mount over ssh
<ubotu> w3m: (WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support), section text, is standard. Version: 0.5.1-3ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1037 kB, Installed size: 1816 kB
<ph1> NoUse: Ah it's in the /usr/src/linux-2.6.16/
<simp> eh, i have a question again
<Almindor> what is required for NFS?
<simp> my PC got stuck
<Absenth> Almindor: yes,  with NFS you can mount a remote disk, to the local file system.
<simp> in the rescue mode
<NoUse> ph1 can you pastebin the error you are getting?
<Almindor> Absenth, any limits on FS types?
<simp> will anything bad happen if i just do a hard reset?
<peery> anyone know what package I can install to get teh LucidaTypewriter font for emacs?
<paradizelost> simp
<paradizelost> just type exit
<simp> yeah
<paradizelost> and press enter
<paradizelost> do it over and over
<NoUse> !tell ph1 about pastebin
<paradizelost> you should eventually get out
<simp> ok
<simp> thank you
<Absenth> Almindor: um,  I assume anything linux can read/write should be fine,  you'll need to adjust your fstab for the correct string.
<paradizelost> 172.16.0.9:/media/shareddata    /media/shareddata       nfs     proto=tcp,defaults 0 0
<paradizelost> one of my nfs mounts
<Almindor> Absenth, this is one timer
<Absenth> r
<Old> Jowi, did you past your config ?
<Absenth> Almindor: then, make sure your mount string has the correct fs type
<Almindor> Absenth, can you tell me "how" to mount and what is required on both ends?
<paradizelost> then   #  mount 1.2.3.4:/share/path    /mount/path -t nfs -o proto=tcp
<Jowi> Yes Old: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13867
<peery> crap why does ubuntu not have any reasonible fonts from emacs21
<Absenth> Almindor: see paradizelost....  he's posted it.
<Jowi> Old: "DefaultRoot ~" makes sure that the logged in user is locked into his/her home directory. if you don't want that, delete that line.
<simp> thank you paradizelost
<paradizelost> np
<simp> :)
<simp> and actualy i was stupid again
<Almindor> that looks like fstab entry :)
<Almindor> how do I do it one time?
<simp> didn't know that you could write anything
<Almindor> think read-only
<simp> anyway thank you got my GRUB back
<paradizelost> Almindor: the first one is /etc/fstab
<simp> bye bye
<Almindor> ah
<paradizelost> the second one was on CLI
<Almindor> ok I see it :)
<Almindor> thanks
<Almindor> and what about the "other" side?
<felipe__> Anyone knows if I need to hava a sesion open to connect through vnc to a remote computer?
<Almindor> I guess I need to enable it somehow?
<Jowi> felipe__: nepends on which vnc server you are using
<Jowi> s/nepends/depends
<felipe__> Jowi, the one that comes with ubuntu
<Jowi> felipe__: then, yes
<Old> I cant get php to work, pissing me off. If i try to link to a .php file it tries to download it.
<Absenth> Almindor: I believe (been a while since I messed with NFS) you configure you're /etc/exports file
<matheus> I have install xubuntu-desktop and now? :)
<captine> Hi all.  Has anyone had experience installing a 3G or HSDPA pcmcia cards in their notebooks?  I can't find help on the internet i.e. general help
<Old> anyone?
<NoUse> Old have you followed the wiki page ubotu sent you?
<Old> Yes
<Almindor> Absenth, ok, what about smbmount?
<Old> it didnt work, It's pissing me off
<Almindor> Absenth, wouldn't it be better? :D
<paradizelost> Almindor: example NFS share
<Old> I'll reboot the pc
<NoUse> Old you missed a step
<captine> and am wanting to know if ubuntu/linu has support for them, before purchaseing one
<paradizelost> Almindor: less reliable and lots of permission issues w/ smb between linux boxes
<felipe__> Jowi, Could you tell me which other vnc server I could download so I dont need to have a session open to use remotely a ubuntu box?
<Absenth> Almindor: that would be SMB, rather then NFS.  for unix to unix, I'd prefer NFS, but....
<Old> No NoUse, I didnt. I will try again though
<Jowi> felipe__: there are other vnc-servers that you do not need it though. like tightvnc. you can start a session remotely (by using ssh for example)
<Jowi> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<tahorg> Old: if you did not then it must work.
<Almindor> Absenth, I hear there's "interoperability" issues :D
<Almindor> Absenth, I'll give it a try tho
<felipe__> Jowi, Ok thanks
<Jowi> np felipe__
<tahorg> Old: restart apache
<Absenth> Almindor: you're mounting a windows share to linux?
<Almindor> well yeah that or the other way
<Old> tahorg, i get no answer when trying to restart the webserv.
<Old> im rebooting it now though
<Almindor> (mounting a linux share to copy from windows partition)
<sp3tt> Wow, java 1.5 is much faster than 1.4...
<lordalbert> hello
<lordalbert> does ubuntu use pmount or hal+dbus ?1
<lordalbert> ?!
<Absenth> sp3tt: am I the only one who finds JAVA extremely annoying?
<sp3tt> Possibly.
<paradizelost> JAVA BAD
<tahorg> lordalbert: hal
<paradizelost> :D
<Almindor> heh java and fast
<Absenth> sp3tt: things like,  app XYZ will only function with java version 1.4.2_10 or older.  but this other app I need requires 1.5.0
<Almindor> that's an oxymoron
<sp3tt> That sucks.
<felipe__> Jowi, is there .deb package for tight vnc?
<paradizelost> !tightvnc
<ubotu> paradizelost: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paradizelost> !vnc
<ubotu> well, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<Absenth> sp3tt: At least in a windows world, java can fly off a bridge as far as I'm concerned.
<Jowi> felipe__: "sudo apt-get install tightvncserver"
<simp> okey, stupid me got back... is there any way i could use wireless with psk-TKIP encription in linux?
<jksd> is it OK to ask a general UNIX question in here?
<paradizelost> jksd: just ask
<jksd> alright
<felipe__> Jowi, thanks again
<Jowi> felipe__: you can search for packages with apt-cache. if you wonder if the package exist or what its name is "apt-cache search -n vnc"
<jksd> well
<jksd> what would be better for a shell server, solaris or red hat?
<simp> solaris i think
<paradizelost> redhat bad.
<paradizelost> :D
<jksd> is solaris OK for beginners?
<tahorg> jksd: on sparc ?
<paradizelost> the M$ of linux
<paradizelost> no
<jksd> what's wrong with Red Hat?
<Almindor> lol, solaris hehe
<felipe__> Jowi, cook
<Almindor> if you're on x86
<simp> many people have solaris for servers in estonia so...
<Almindor> don't touch solaris
<paradizelost> solaris != beginners...
<jksd> tahorg: yeah it would be on a SPARC if it's solaris
<tahorg> jksd: well opensolaris works on i386
<simp> is there any way i could use wireless with psk-TKIP encription in linux?sorry to repeat
<tahorg> jksd: that's why I asked
<tahorg> jksd: but it depends on what you want to do on those servers
<jksd> paradizelost: should I stick with red hat then?
<X3n0n> hello again, if i upgrade from 5.10 to 6.04 i will lose my files and my option (current configuration)
<paradizelost> jksd: i'd go ubuntu over rhat
<jksd> tahorg: a few things I guess
<_jason> X3n0n: you shouldn't
<paradizelost> as i said.  rhat=bad
<paradizelost> i haven't been willing to use them for about 6 years.
<tahorg> jksd: bash/zsh/sh/tcsh just work on both
<NoUse> jksd if those are you really you're only choices I'd go with Red Hat
<paradizelost> unless your talking rhat enterprise server and need support
<jksd> paradizelost: the reason why I'd prefer Red Hat is because it has a full training course
<tahorg> jksd: ubuntu is a good choice btw :)
<ph1> can you disable anti alising to the fonts so they look sharp like in xp?
<X3n0n> so the correct is not to lose both of them. cause i started upgrading and i forgot asking it!
<jksd> paradizelost: yea, I'm talking about enterprize server
<paradizelost> jksd: you do realize your in the #ubuntu room right?  it'd be like asking in #microsoft if windows or linux was better...
<NoUse> x3n0n the system files are seperate from your config files, you'll be fine
<tahorg> jksd: enterprise server $$$
<X3n0n> ok thank you!
<X3n0n> bb
<_jason> X3n0n: ha too late now!  No, your configs should be safe.  If there is a file it wants to change, it will prompt you (and you should back it up and then use the newer one imo)
<jksd> tahorg: I know
<jksd> paradizelost: there's no officia training for ubuntu
<paradizelost> ubuntu is free and has free 5 year support...
<jksd> official
<paradizelost> :D
<jksd> yeah but I'm after proper training
<Captain-gh> hola
<tahorg> jksd: what training ?
<tahorg> jksd: just bash scripting ?
<jksd> tahorg: red hat offers sysadmin training
<paradizelost> jksd: but the issues they'll train you on aren't the ones your going to run into real-world.
<jksd> paradizelost: howcomes?
<ph1> how can I manually make a boot image? I compile kernel with make, make modules, make install, make modukes_insall, but I need to make an initrd image? can I make such manualy
<paradizelost> they'll train you on day-to-day maintenance
<paradizelost> !mkinitrd
<ubotu> paradizelost: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tahorg> jksd: I don't understand your question then, you want a sysadmin training ok
<paradizelost> !mkinitrdimage
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<jksd> tahorg: yeah I do want to
<paradizelost> ph1:  the command is mkinitrd IIRC
<tahorg> jksd: but redhat and solaris a really different
<jksd> tahorg: right
<jksd> tahorg: red hat is better because I'm a beginner, right?
<paradizelost> jksd: actually, for beginners, i'd go a mac server....:D
<paradizelost> :P
* thug hi all
<sm> hey all.. http://www.geeksrus.com/sophie/2006-05-09_files/timelines-2006-05-9.mov crashes both totem-gstreamer and mplayer on my dapper, any idea why ? can anyone else play it ?
<thug> paradizelost can mac be installed on normal computers as well ?
<jksd> paradizelost: for real though, which should I go for?
<sm> it's about 2M
<paradizelost> thug: not that i know of
<tahorg> jksd: if it's for your own formation, try different distro and solaris and a bsd
<jacob__> hello
<tahorg> jacob__: hi, so ndiswrapper ?
<danif_600> cl
<paradizelost> jksd: if you need support and training, redhat..  but they'll cost mucho $$$$
<paradizelost> what all do you need to do w/ it?
<roryy> jksd: it might be a good idea to go for what you can easily get training for.  I suspect many of the skills can be transferred to other linux distros
<jacob__> tahorg: ummm... not so good
<sillu> hello
<tahorg> jacob__: some win drivers are problematic
<jksd> paradizelost: hosting
<jacob__> tahorg: it is having this error where it will make me make 80 srokes and such
<paradizelost> jksd: what kind of hosting?
<paradizelost> hosting could mean MANY things
<jksd> paradizelost: haven't decided yet
<jksd> paradizelost: yeah
<tahorg> jacob__: looks like irq problem :)
<jacob__> tahorg: then it won't let me start up correctly
<jacob__> tahorg: irQ?
<jacob__> tahorg: what is that?
<jksd> paradizelost: why would you reccomend RH?
<jksd> paradizelost: ease of use?
<paradizelost> jacob__: Interrupt ReQuest
<paradizelost> jksd: as i said, i HATE redhat
<tahorg> jacob__: interruption request, when the devices call the CPU to tell "hey I've something to say"
<paradizelost> but they have training and paid-for support.
<jacob__> tahorg, paradize lost... what should i do to fix this?
<paradizelost> jacob__: how old is the comp?
<jksd> paradizelost: I've been told that Red Hat is no easier than solaris, but that doesn't sound right to me
<jacob__> paradizelost: around 5 months
<tahorg> jacob__: try to compile a recent version of ndiswrapper
<paradizelost> jacob__: and how many add-in cards to you have put in?
<ivan> hi i have one question why i can connected on any amule server i instaled amule with no problems and doesn`t work
<tahorg> paradizelost: it's a laptop I think
<paradizelost> !amule
<jacob__> paradizelost: addin cars?
<ubotu> paradizelost: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tahorg> paradizelost: irq problems with ndiswrapper
<jacob__> tahorg: i think i have the most recent
<paradizelost> tahorg: k.
<tahorg> jacob__: which is ?
<jacob__> tahorg: 1.7 methinks
<Minty>  apt-get update && apt-get install xchat
<Minty> E: Impossible d'ouvrir le fichier verrou /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission non accorde)
<tahorg> jacob__: what's the driver for your card ?
<paradizelost> jksd: as i said, redhat is the M$FT of linux.
<paradizelost> !fr
<tahorg> w311smth IIRC
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Minty> can anyone telle me whameanst that
<jacob__> tahorg: i don't know what you mean... i just have the .inf from the netgear disk
<Minty> I prefer the english section
<tahorg> paradizelost: stop trolling please, it doesn't help
<tahorg> jacob__: what is the name of the .info ?
<tahorg> inf
<paradizelost> tahorg: i meant that as it's easy to setup and configure, but a pain to manage... to me at least.
<thoreauputic_> can someone see if they can get http://interlink.dynalias.org ? testing...
<jacob__> tahorg: WG311.inf
<paradizelost> rpms and dependency loops.
<paradizelost> GRR
<amigo> I'm having some problems with the livecd
<paradizelost> amigo: like?
<tahorg> paradizelost: fedora core with apt-rpm works as well a any other distro
<paradizelost> tahorg: but he's not talking fedora
<amigo> it loads to a brown screen with a pointer.
<paradizelost> he's talking enterprise server
<amigo> ubuntu livecd
<paradizelost> amigo: how much ram?
<amigo> 1gb
<jacob__> tahorg: get that?
<paradizelost> amigo: have you tried burning another cd and trying it and also comparing the md5sum?
<jcmcbeth_> I was using the software update application and it's been stuck on "Setting up linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 (2.6.12-10.32) ..." for 20+ minutes, is it supposed to take this long?
<amigo> yeah. twice.
<tahorg> jacob__: what is the model that ndiswrapper -l give you ?
<tahorg> gives
<paradizelost> is it the dapper livecd or breezy 5.10?
<amigo> breezy
<paradizelost> and the md5sum is right?
<amigo> so far as  i know
<sillu> how to change the keyboard layout language? i added estionian to the list but it's still in english
<sillu> anyone knows>
<paradizelost> amigo: did you check it?
<woo> How do I unmount something?
<amigo> yeah.
<jacob__> tahorg: doesn't say anything about the version.... just says that "Driver present, Hardware present"
<paradizelost> woo: sudo umount /path/to/mount
<newtuxman> can someone get me started on adding this ubuntu box to a windows domain so that i can see the network please?
<samuli> sillu, I had the same problem while ago with dapper in kde.
<amigo> the "md5" unix command
<tahorg> jacob__: the model
<tahorg> jacob__: wg311v1 v2 ?
<amigo> i usually start up in freebsd
<jacob__> tahorg: v3
<sillu> i'm in gnome right now samuli
<tahorg> v3 ... ok
<Jowi> woo: umount /mountpoint (or umount /dev/devicename)
<samuli> i'm using finnish layout, and it still insisted on using us.
<jacob__> tahorg: has a mendell chipset i think
<woo> paradizelost: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 11 19:27:32 2006
<woo> Jowi: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 11 19:27:32 2006
<vivien> v3
<samuli> but that went away with upgrades.. I guess.
<paradizelost> woo: check your date
<gymsmoke> hrmm - i just did an install of a module to get my ftp working with iptables... how do i get that to load every time on reboot ?
<paradizelost> woo: or umount -f /path/to/mount
<samuli> don't have the problem anymore anyways.
<paradizelost> that should force
<jenesuispasbavar> How do I change the /etc/hosts file so that Breezy allows me to log in without the 'Try again' or 'Log in anyway' message when it loses my hostname?
<sillu> i just downloaded the nevest version and installed ubuntu
<paradizelost> woo: or you could do an lsof|grep /path/to/mount
<thoreauputic_> *cough* has anyone managed to open http://interlink.dynalias.org ? I haven't seen any access in the log here yet ...
<sillu> but it doesn't want to change :S
<paradizelost> jenesuispasbavar: on the line that has 127.0.0.1 add your hostname
<samuli> sillu, I see.
<ompaul> sillu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<thoreauputic_> aha
<Jowi> *cough* yes thoreauputic_ :)
<samuli> Have you updated everything in synaptic?
<jenesuispasbavar> paradizelost: I did. It now reads 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain Tails
<sillu> nope
<thoreauputic_> Jowi: aha so I see - thank you :)
<jacob__> ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-20-103-57.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by Ubugtu
* jacob__ was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<paradizelost> jenesuispasbavar: and you have the hostname EXACTLY as it shows up when you type # hostname
<JonBoon> what program do i need to use to make a webserver?
<paradizelost> ?
<jenesuispasbavar> paradizelost: Still doesn't wirk
<paradizelost> JonBoon: apache
<jenesuispasbavar> paradizelost: Yes, it's the same.
* thug brb
<paradizelost> JonBoon: unless you were talking about writing one from scratch...
<JonBoon> oh no
<gymsmoke> does insmod set modules to be loaded on reboot?
<ompaul> thoreauputic_, I got to it
<paradizelost> jenesuispasbavar: paste the output from # hostname and a copy of your /etc/hosts in pastebin
<sparkleytone> /etc/modules.conf
<paradizelost> gymsmoke: no
<paradizelost> it's in /etc/modules
<gymsmoke> paradizelost: thanks
<sparkleytone> errr not that file
<sparkleytone> what paradizelost said ;)
<jenesuispasbavar> paradizelost: I'm not on Linux right now, sorry. Using Windows because none of my Breezy programs start.
<jenesuispasbavar> paradizelost: What's pastebin?
<thoreauputic_> ompaul: thanks - looks like optus aren't blocking then - but I'll shut it down again now I think
<paradizelost> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<gymsmoke> paradizelost: so, /etc/modules would be the place to set ip_conntrack, and ip_conntrack_ftp
<Minty> there is nobody in the french section anyone tell me what thi I'm getting it a: pt-get update && apt-get install xchat
<Minty> E: Impossible d'ouvrir le fichier verrou /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission non accorde)
<Minty> s means and why
<paradizelost> gymsmoke: you are setting up your firewall?
<paradizelost> you could use firestarter
<Seveas> Minty, you need to use sudo
<tahorg> Minty: mets un sudo devant
<paradizelost> !tell Minty about fr
<woo> Why can't I change my time and date?
<woo> I right click the clock, but that doesn't work.
<Minty> try sudo get the same messgaze
<clif> Does any know where I can get a network driver for an Encore 54 mbs wireless pc card model number ENPWI-G that will work with ubuntu
<woo> It just doesn't open/.
<paradizelost> woo: do you have the root password?
<gymsmoke> paradizelost: just set up iptables
<woo> paradizelost: Yes
<paradizelost> gymsmoke: k.  then yes, you'll add those modules to /etc/modules
<roryy> you need sudo for each for apt-get command
<jenesuispasbavar> I
<roryy> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<Minty> k
<newtuxman> how do i get started connection to a windows network with a domain?
<paradizelost> woo: is your timezone set correctly?
<woo> paradizelost: Nope
<paradizelost> paradizelost: in /etc/localtime
<roryy> or just put them on separate lines (what clever peanut put them on one line anyway?)
<tahorg> Minty: inst xchat
<woo> paradizelost: That's what I need to change.
<woo> paradizelost: and the date
<samuli> finland leads usa 3-0 in ice hockey <3
<Minty> okay did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<samuli> oh sorry, wrong chan :D
<Minty> nothing happens
<jenesuispasbavar> I'll figure it out myself. I've got to learn someday, eh?
<paradizelost> woo: what i usually have to do then is # sudo rm /etc/localtime && sudo ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/TIMEZONE /etc/localtime
<woo> paradizelost: And change TIMEZONE?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-20-103-57.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<paradizelost> woo: depending on where you are it may change the date as well
<jacob__> Sorry all! I had an error with my computer where it was lagging
<paradizelost> woo: yes, for example mine is US/Central
<jacob__> thank you ompaul for gettting me unbanned
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<clif> Where would I go to download a driver for encore pcmia wireless card for ubuntu?
<woo> paradizelost: It says the timestamp is to far in the future
<tahorg> jacob__: I've read the status page from ndiswrapper wiki, your card is reported to work
<tahorg> as working
<jacob__> tahorg: cool
<tahorg> jacob__: did you use the wg311v3.info ?
<jacob__> tahorg: but, when i configure it does this weird thing
<tahorg> inf
<jacob__> tahorg: yes
<jacob__> tahorg: wait that was ndisgtk
<paradizelost> woo: are you dual-booting this machine w/ windows?
<woo> paradizelost: Yes, why?
<paradizelost> what's the output when you run # date
<WAMarler> hey I'm trying to get some new packages but apt-get is saying they're not available, even though they're listed on the Ubuntu web site, how do I find what servers to add to the sources.list file?
<jacob__> tahorg: how do i pick one for ndiswrapper?
<paradizelost> woo: because it has to store the date in a different way when it's shared w/ windows
<woo> paradizelost: Mon May  8 14:06:08 MST 2006
<tahorg> jacob__: desinstall the old one
<paradizelost> !tell WAMarler about repositories
<roryy> Minty: can you put the output of 'apt-get install xchat' on the pastebin? (the pastebin is here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jacob__> tahorg: how?
<newtuxman> how do i get started connection to a windows network with a domain?
<woo> paradizelost: The time is right, now.
<tahorg> jacob__: look at the option of ndiswrapper command
<woo> paradizelost: But the date is wrong
<roryy> Minty: i meant 'sudo apt-get install xchat', sorry
<WAMarler> thx paradizelost
<tahorg> jacob__: might be ndiswrapper -r
<paradizelost> woo: type #  date --help
<tahorg> jacob__: or something like this
<paradizelost> and run it as root
<paradizelost> woo: if you make the change on a terminal it should work fine
<tahorg> jacob__: (try to find by yourself it's way better)
<Biozzo> 'sera!
<jacob__> tahorg: ok
<woo> paradizelost: I'm not sure I get how to use date
<Biozzo> italiani?
<tahorg> jacob__: -e driver         Remove 'driver'
<paradizelost> woo #  sudo date --date=MMDDhhmmYY
<Biozzo> se vabbo' ciausss a todosss lolloladaofgisbgftghdaighadhgbvaes
<tahorg> jacob__: :)
<paradizelost> it says on the 2nd line of the help
<paradizelost> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<newtuxman> how do i get started connection to a windows network with a domain?
<paradizelost> newtuxman: places ->network servers
<newtuxman> i've gotten that far, but nothing i do proves to be fruitful
<woo> paradizelost: I get timestamp to far in the future, when I run anything sudo.
<jacob__> tahorg: how do i make my self owner?? something like "sudo -something"
<michi_> hi
<paradizelost> woo: then type sudo su -
<tahorg> jacob__: what ?
<alek_> hi blietooth problem: when im writin hidd --search it doesnt write any device adresses or errors. nothing. does anybody know how to fix it?
<coincoin> hello
<woo> paradizelost: Same
<paradizelost> does it ask for a password?
<woo> Nope
<tahorg> jacob__: you want to log as a user ?
<coincoin> does someone knows how to install ATI drivers ???
<jacob__> tahorg: nevermind paradize lost got it
<paradizelost> woo: you may need to boot to the rescue mode to run it then
<newtuxman> yes
<woo> paradizelost: Just says the timestamp is to far in the future.
<jacob__> tahorg: removed old driver
<paradizelost> woo: can you type su -
<coincoin> I followed their recommandations on their site but I got no errors and no 3D acc
<michi_> thx again guys for your support yesterday, I am now running @ best resolution and refresh-rate
<tahorg> jacob__: now add the new
<paradizelost> coincoin: use easyubuntu
<paradizelost> !tell coincoin about easyubuntu
<woo> paradizelost: Command not found
<clif> are there any web sites that have any drivers for PCMIA network cards that will work with encore cards?
<coincoin> why easyubuntu ???
<michi_> easyubuntu is very EASY to use
<rab> I have an empty hard drive, what should i partition it to and how can i mount it to use it?
<paradizelost> coincoin: it works, it does it right, and it's easy
<Minty> rorry tried the sudo update that starts to work but am getting error message due to restricted files as am running a amd64
<coincoin> yes but I am not a beginner in linux
<paradizelost> coincoin: i'm not either but i still use it
<roryy> Minty: are you running normal ubuntu?
<michi_> in the WIKI is also an ATI driver installation guide
<jacob__> wg311v3 is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<jacob__>  ... just removed it...
<paradizelost> just because your not a beginner doesn't mean you have to do it the hard way
<WAMarler> paradizelost: yay! My software installed : )
<newtuxman> ok, i got it to the point where there is an icon that says "Windows Network" and everytime i click it, it asks me for username and password, and it will login (i think, it makes me login again if i use wrong information) but i see no shares on it or other computers on the network
<_jason> ubotu: tell coincoin about ati
<coincoin> okay i will try it but why does it not work on ubuntu ?
<Minty> Think so dowlaoded it a weel ago
<paradizelost> WAMarler: cool
<paradizelost> coincoin: you may need some other stuff installed possibly
<woo> paradizelost: It says my password are wrong... :-/
<roryy> Minty: i mean, did you do a normal install ?
<Minty> yes
<paradizelost> woo: change the date in the bios
<Minty> running breezer
<roryy> Minty: don't you already have xchat ?
<coincoin> but the ATI install prog tells me everything okay in its logs !!!
<jacob__> tahorg: when i do ndiswrapper -l it gives me this Installed ndis drivers:
<jacob__> wg311v3 invalid driver!
<tahorg> oh.
<paradizelost> coincoin: did you update the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use fglrx instead of ati?
<Minty> thats what i am using, just wanted to update to latest version
<paradizelost> !tell Minty about upgrade
<tahorg> jacob__: strange
<selinium> Hi all, anyone fancy giving me a hand compiling alsa? having problems :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13868
<roryy> Minty: has there been an x-chat update ?
<bobp> does anyone know how to get the ndiswrapper module to probe on startup?
<jacob__> tahorg: lemme try something
<coincoin> yes with aticonfig --initial
<Cryptid> Can any one please suggest a software for anonymous web browsing or proxies .......
<coincoin> but no 3D acc
<paradizelost> coincoin: did you verify that the file itself was updated?
<Minty> well my version is 2.4.4
<paradizelost> coincoin: if you do an     #  glxinfo what does it say under direct rendering
<coincoin> I can see a slight change on the colour that suggest me the new driver is loaded and used but no 3D acc
<roryy> Minty: mine too. ubuntu only release security fixes within a release, i.e., the version number won't go past 2.4.4
<tahorg> coincoin: /var/log/Xorg.0.log says something about dri and/or glx ?
<jacob__> tahorg: can i do one of those remote assistant thingys?
<Minty> ah okay, thanks for that
<tahorg> jacob__: what do you mean ?
<sverholen> hm
<paradizelost> tahorg: i think he's thinkgin vnc
<sverholen> some creativity will be needed :p
<jacob__> tahorg: i don't know... i thought that you could do some thing where you can control my comp
<paradizelost> tahorg: i think he wants you to vnc to his boxen
<sverholen> i accidentally hit / in stead of .
<tahorg> jacob__: ho, apt-get install openssh-server :)
<sverholen> with the command rm -R / :|
<jcmcbeth> What is the arguments for iptables to set up simple ip masquarading?
<jacob__> tahorg: ok
<sverholen> i immediately escaped
<sverholen> but /etc/passwd seems to be missing
<sverholen> what should i do ?
<jacob__> tahorg: installed
<paradizelost> sverholen: it probably got plenty of stuff anyways
<michi_> I have also a driver question: nvidia has a linux nforce driver, is worth to install it, if everything seem to run fine?
<paradizelost> sverholen: reinstall.....
<paradizelost> :D
<tahorg> jacob__: are you registered to be able private msg ?
<coincoin> I have no errors I do not understand
<paradizelost> or restore from backup?
<amphi> jcmcbeth: good docs are at netfilter.org FWIW
<sverholen> paradizelost: damn
<jacob__> tahorg: yep
<paradizelost> !tell coincoin about ati
<sverholen> paradizelost: kicking myself in the head won't help ? :)
<paradizelost> might
<coincoin> what paradizelost ?
<paradizelost> drink lots of beer
<paradizelost> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<michi_> lol
<sverholen> yes
<sverholen> paradizelost: does the ubuntu installer have a kind of restore function ?
<paradizelost> not that i've ever used...
<simp> hello again, problems with the keyboard layout, changed it but still keeps the same old one
<simp> the english one...
<paradizelost> sverholen: this is why i periodically do a tar -cvf /media/external/backup.tar /etc /home
<valentyn> same problem
<rab> I have an empty hard drive, what should i partition it to and how can i mount it to use it?
<paradizelost> rab: like an extra you want to add in?
<rab> yes
<sverholen> i have a backup, but only my server backup is complete
<sverholen> damn damn damn
<sverholen> ok, thx
<sverholen> please don't remember me :p
<sverholen> bb
<amphi> rab: you can make it just one big partition if you want
<shylock> hi i am trying to lok at streaming video in windows media format
<woo> Can anyone help me out?
<woo> When I try to run anything sudo
<woo> I get sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 11 19:27:32 2006
<simp> sorry to repeat my question...  problems with the keyboard layout, changed it but still keeps the same old one
<rab> its a different hard drive, i just want to use it for extra space
<paradizelost> woo: did you try changing the date in the bios?
<roryy> woo: open a new gnome terminal (don't close the old one) and rerun the sudo command
<shylock> but only thing i see is a black box with the text "(no picture) in it
<woo> roryy: Doesn't work.
<bluefoxicy> okay
<bluefoxicy> question guys
<bluefoxicy> can I force X to not kill itself on ctrl-alt-bs?
<amphi> shylock: mplayer _might_ work with the w32codecs - the 'might' is what you get for nassty proprietary codecsssesss
<roryy> woo: keep opening new terminals. each one should have its own timestamp, afaik
<woo> My date is at May 8th which is wrong, and the timestamp is on the 11th
<paradizelost> bluefoxicy: it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bluefoxicy> kay
<valentyn> Hi! I have "RHYTHMBOX 0.9.0" installed. How can i upgrade it?
* bluefoxicy just accidentally hit that WHILE FILING A BUG REPORT.
<Seveas> BlueDevil, option dontzap, google for the exact syntax
<amphi> bluefoxicy: yes - Option DontZap
<shylock> amac, actually this might be vlc bcus i tried to install it but the install died halfway
<bluefoxicy> now I have to start all over >:|
<woo> paradizelost: Why would the bios be changed?
<amphi> bluefoxicy: Option DontZap was for you, sorry
<valentyn> Hi! I have "RHYTHMBOX 0.9.0" installed. How can i upgrade it?
<rab> paradazelost, how would i mount it and what shoudl i partitionit as
<bluefoxicy> yeah thanks.
<paradizelost> woo: because the date is stored in the BIOS
<amphi> woo: or just run ntpdate and use hwclock to set the hw clock
<sm-afk> does anyone know a free dns nameserver I can use for general queries ?
<valentyn> no
<paradizelost> sm-afk: install bind and use 127.0.0.1
<paradizelost> :D
<woo> amphi: Elaborate please?
<sm-afk> I have installed ubuntu for a farmer friend, and resolving certain hosts via his ISP always hangs
<valentyn> Hi! I have "RHYTHMBOX 0.9.0" installed. How can i upgrade it?
<amphi> woo: ntpdate will sync the system clock by NTP
<sm-afk> any ideas on that would be *very welcome*
<paradizelost> sm-afk:  install bind and use 127.0.0.1 as the nameserver, it
<woo> amphi: It says no servers to connect to
<amphi> woo: hwclock lets you write the sys time to the bios clock, but ubuntu should do that when you shutdown anyway
<amphi> woo: you must give it one
<paradizelost> woo: try using time.nist.gov
<woo> amphi: Erm?
<sm-afk> paradizelost: I'll try that, but I assume it will see the same problem I see
<paradizelost> sm-afk: the system will go directly to the root servers.
<valentyn> Hi! I have "RHYTHMBOX 0.9.0" installed. How can i upgrade it?
<paradizelost> it will be more reliable than the ISP's dns
<sm-afk> oh, interesting
<sm-afk> thanks!
<paradizelost> sm-afk: does the system use DHCP?
<sm-afk> yes
<aLPHa_LeaK> valentyn, if someone knows how to, they'll tell you...
<jcmcbeth> Does anyone see anything wrong with this command to do IP masquarding? "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE"?
<amphi> woo: try 'echo NTPSERVERS="pool.ntp.org" | sudo tee -a /etc/default/ntpdate' without the outer single quotes
<paradizelost> sm-afk: that's gonna be the only downside, sometimes the DHCP will overwrite the 127.0.0.1 w/ the address provided
<kevin> Greetings, I am trying to run easyubuntu, but the repositories do not seem to be there anymore, are there new addresses I should use?
<sm-afk> yes it does.. I'll have to override that
<amphi> jcmcbeth: looks ok
<paradizelost> jcmcbeth: eth0 is the external right?
<jcmcbeth> pretty, sure yeah
<roryy> woo: i take it the many terminals opened didn't help your sudo problem ?
<jcmcbeth> When I try it my computer on my network still does not have internet access.
<sm-afk> heading up there now, I'll see how it goes.. thanks again
<paradizelost> !tell kevin about easyubuntu
<woo> amphi: I can't run anything in "sudo", that's why I'm getting the timestamp error. And apparently when I run "su -", it says my pass is wrong....
<amphi> jcmcbeth: did you also do 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward' ?
<paradizelost> kevin are you using the latest version on their site?
<jcmcbeth> no
<paradizelost> jcmcbeth: do as amphi just aid
<valentyn> aLPHa_Leak, thanx! But i should ask tu become am answer!
<amphi> woo: ah
<paradizelost> tells it to allow the ip forwarding
<paradizelost> amphi: his date is about 4 days behind
<amphi> jcmcbeth: does cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward show 0 or 1 ?
<roryy> woo: there's always the reboot into recovery mode option. not great, but if sudo's broken...
<paradizelost> woo: CHANGE THE DAMN DATE IN THE BIOS
<amphi> paradizelost: ntpdate won't care ;)
<paradizelost> sorry
<jcmcbeth> amphi: it says permission denied even when I use sudo
<amphi> woo: sounds like you need to boot single user and fix your /etc/sudoers
<roryy> woo: you can clean out the timestamps in /var/run/sudo/$USER
<woo> roryy: But, I need sudo for that right?
<paradizelost> roryy: his date is 4 days behind the real one
<amphi> jcmcbeth: try 'echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward'
<roryy> woo: not for recovery mode
<woo> Ugh.
<woo> Brb
<roryy> paradizelost: that can be fixed easily enough once sudo is fixed
<jcmcbeth> amphi: it says 1
<woo> It's the date that is causing problems...
<amphi> jcmcbeth: that's as it should be
<kevin> paradizelost, I am using the 3.0-beta, there's also a Bleeding Edge and Nightly Snapshot
<jcmcbeth> amphi: I set this up before, but I restarted and it stopped working
<Cryptid> When is Dapper gonna be released????? i have been pretty long for it
<paradizelost> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<ompaul> !dapper
<ompaul> meh
<amphi> jcmcbeth: the other box has its default gw set to the ip of the internal iface of the gw box?
<jcmcbeth> amphi: oh great, now it just started working, thanks for the help
<amphi> jcmcbeth: cool
<paradizelost> kevin: the latest version of what?
<MBurgerHM> hey ho!
<|Sivik|> how does the menu.lst need to be set in order to get the DVI to work
<paradizelost> brb.  gotta fill the water bottle
<simp> hey...
<|Sivik|> anyone here use DVI connector into the computer and linux?
<paradizelost> |Sivik|: i have mine that way, it just works...
<kevin> paradizelost, the latest version of easyubuntu
<simp> okey... i have many many many questions right now... any chance of connecting to wireles network with TKIP in linux? does it allways wait like a minute or 2 and then connects to internet? and then the last one, how to change the keyboard layout language?
<valentyn> Hi! I have "RHYTHMBOX 0.9.0" installed. How can i upgrade it?
<paradizelost> ahh.  k
<|Sivik|> paradizelost: well, i have a guy that is having problems when he has the DVI connected
<paradizelost> |Sivik|: does the vid. card have more than 1 output?
<simp> oh and i almost forgot, i reinstalled GRUB because i couldn't boot linux, now i can't boot windows
<|Sivik|> yes
<|Sivik|> he says it works with vga but not dvi
<|Sivik|> his dvi problem looks like http://piano.juicemedia.tv/photos/messed1.jpg
<paradizelost> |Sivik|: the vid card may not be able to use the DVI as primary
<paradizelost> what type of card?
<paradizelost> !easyubuntu
<Apostle^> |Sivik|, the signal is scrambled
<Apostle^> |Sivik|, he needs a new cord i'd say
<paradizelost> |Sivik|: is it an LCD screen?
<newtuxman> can anyone help me get this ubuntu box on the network
<newtuxman> ?
<paradizelost> or a tv
<Apostle^> newpers, wired or wireless
<Apostle^> newtuxman, wired or wireless
<newtuxman> i should rephrase
<newtuxman> i want it on a domain
<newtuxman> net network is fine
<paradizelost> !ldap
<ubotu> paradizelost: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<simp>  any chance of connecting to wireles network with TKIP in linux? does it allways wait like a minute or 2 and then connects to internet? and then the last one, how to change the keyboard layout language?i reinstalled GRUB because i couldn't boot linux, now i can't boot windows... sorry to repeat my questions...
<newtuxman> getting shared directories and shared printers
<paradizelost> newtuxman: sounds like you want to implement ldap
<dennis_> hi
<paradizelost> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<paradizelost> ^^^ for newtuxman
<dennis_>  hallo
<newtuxman> well i figured i would use samba, but the BEST i can get is it will ONLY get about half of the directories shared by the domain server its self
<paradizelost> dennis_: saw you say hi the first time
<paradizelost> newtuxman: what version of server?
<newtuxman> it wont see any other computers.
<newtuxman> windows server 2003
<simp>  any chance of connecting to wireles network with TKIP in linux? does it allways wait like a minute or 2 and then connects to internet? and then the last one, how to change the keyboard layout language?i reinstalled GRUB because i couldn't boot linux, now i can't boot windows... sorry to repeat my questions...
<dennis_> yes , hm , i am new with ubuntu , are you german?
<paradizelost> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Old> how to do i copy a folder to another dir? ex /home/cz to /home/cz/1
<selinium> is there anyway of testing /dev/midi ?
<|Sivik|> paradizelost: lcd
<paradizelost> Old: mkdir /home/cz/1 && cp -Rfv /home/cz /home/cz/1
<paradizelost> |Sivik|: sounds like it's outputting at too high of a frequency for the LCD
<valentyn> How to upgrade RHYTHMBOX to newest version?
<|Sivik|> ok
<paradizelost> selinium: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/midi     possibly
<paradizelost> valentyn: only security updates are done w/in a version
<|Sivik|> paradizelost: how can that be fixed
<OneFix_Work> Who presses Ubuntu's CDs?
<paradizelost> |Sivik|: i've not managed to fix it myself.  set it up using the vga cable and then swap till it's up in X
* echobinary presses on an ubuntu CD
<|Sivik|> ok
<robbt> hey i'm having a network problem, for some reason the drivers for my ethernet card a NVidia mcp51 quit working after an updated with dapper drake yesterday
<paradizelost> robbt: ask in #ubuntu+1
<robbt> join #ubuntu+1
<Falstius>  valentyn, you can upgrade to dapper for 0.9.3.1
<simp>  any chance of connecting to wireles network with TKIP in linux? does it allways wait like a minute or 2 and then connects to internet? and then the last one, how to change the keyboard layout language?i reinstalled GRUB because i couldn't boot linux, now i can't boot windows... sorry to repeat my questions...
<paradizelost> simp: i'd try a different channel
<OneFix_Work> I'm looking for someone to press about 2000-3000 CDs and I figured that whoever does Ubuntu's CDs might be good
<paradizelost> OneFix_Work: you could buy a machine by Rimage
<simp> but which channel
<paradizelost> OneFix_Work: i've used them in the past, 4 dvd burners, can burn 4 DVD's at 1 time
<paradizelost> simp i dunno
<simp> sorry i'm new to this ubuntu business
<jacob__> tahorg: are you there?! i think i got disconnected
<bluefoxicy> I want to be able to get shipit to send me Xubuntu/Kubuntu/Edubuntu/Ubuntu packs :P
<tarzeau> http://www.linuks.mine.nu/ubuntu/uncurse
<bluefoxicy> instead of 50 ubuntu CDs where I use all of 5 of them.
<salmiak_> newtuxman, share directories, as in writable dirs?
<tahorg> jacob__: yep, are you registered ? :)
<paradizelost> bluefoxicy: they're hoping you give them out
<bluefoxicy> paradizelost:  nobody wants them :(
<valentyn> Falstius, thanx but dapper has not yet been released
<jacob__> tahorg: apperently not
<paradizelost> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<gnomefreak> tarzeau: why did you just come in here and paste a link that isnt gonna help anyone?
<valentyn> any other idea?
<paradizelost> valentyn: it's in final beta
<jacob__> tahorg: i think i am now
<paradizelost> valentyn: you could download the latest source and compile it.
<paradizelost> :D
<tarzeau> gnomefreak: it helped me, and i thought it'll be plenty helpful to all other ubuntu users
<valentyn> paradizelost, sorry i duno how!
<newtuxman> salmiak_,  what i want is that when i click the domain, it gives m ea list of all the other computers on the doimain... we add and remove boxes that i need to make use off to frequently to make static links all over my desktop
<Falstius> valentyn: it is pretty usable now.  If you have the expertise to install rhythmbox from source, you have the skills to run a final beta of dapper.
<Falstius> why do you need to update?
<newtuxman> but, even with what i see here, i can ONLY access the shared directories on the domain server, and for some reason its not even getting all of them
<paradizelost> !upgrade
<ubotu> [upgrade]  Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<paradizelost> ^^^ valentyn
<gnomefreak> tarzeau: if you add a discription it might be more helpful to people and btw its still spamming
<valentyn> Falstius, yeah youre right, but ill wait 2 weeks
<tarzeau> gnomefreak: good idea, i'll insert a description into the script
<denver> when is dapper going to be released?
<paradizelost> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<valentyn> Falstius, untill the final release
<yourmom> tahorg: sorry, i  dont think i can login again
<gnomefreak> tarzeau: than i recommend posting it in #ubuntu-offtopic not in here
<salmiak_> newtuxman, ah, as i understand it, you don't want to be a samba server, you just want to be a client?
<tarzeau> gnomefreak: good idea!
<gnomefreak> paradizelost: you like that command huh ? lol
<rikunzta> tahorg: ok, i can do private chat now
<toverton> I have booted into recovery mode, and I need to get a list of users created. When I tried to make my user, apparently I mistyped the name or pw, and I cannot log in. This problem was due to the limitations of VPC 2004, and I could not see all of the screen. Any help appreciated...
<tahorg> rikunzta: ssh closed
<jeff303> how can I mount one of my ntfs partitions (read only of course) such that ordinary users have read access?  basically I don't want to have to "sudo totem" just to play my music from that partition
<jeff303> I try to chmod it after mounting, but it can't "read only filesystem"
<wasabi__> man mount
<jago25_98> I can't seem to select jre1.4 as my default java (need it for `FOP`)
<paradizelost> jeff303: 172.16.0.9:/media/shareddata    /media/shareddata       nfs     ro,proto=tcp,defaults 0 0
<paradizelost> add to fstab
<Juhaz> toverton, cat /etc/passwd
<wasabi__> FOP doesn't require Sun's JRE.
<wasabi__> don't think so anyways
<paradizelost> jeff303: just make the appropriate modifications
<oklinux> can some one help me install java
<toverton> Juhaz: Looks like I found it ... Much appreciated!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell oklinux about java
<Falstius> gnomefreak: did you read Tarzeau's script?
<gnomefreak> Falstius: yes and i find it very unsafe
<jago25_98> wasabi__: It doesn't work when I type `fop --help`
<Tonren> Hey all.. I'm installing the daily Dapper build on my Compaq Presario v2565us (v2000 series) from a Live CD, and when I try to run Ubuntu, I get the following error as it jumps back to console: "Decompressing LInux kernel... done.  Booting Kernel.  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off."  What gives?
<wasabi__> jago25_98: What happens?
<paradizelost> Tonren: ask in #ubuntu+1
<toverton> Here's a shock too: I just installed Suse 10.1 on a VPC, and it uses Gnome 2.12.... I was kinda surprised, since it dropped yesterday.
<Falstius> gnomefreak: that and utterly pointless.  I'm just shocked that you bothered to respond in a semi-civilized way instead of just ignoring it completely or berating him with a carp.
<Tonren> Paradize: Is that the Dapper channel?
<paradizelost> yes
<Tonren> thanks
<jago25_98> wasabi__: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/avalon/framework/logger/Logger
<jago25_98>  at org.apache.fop.apps.Fop.main(Fop.java:60)
<simp> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<gnomefreak> Falstius: i figured it is nicer to explain to to kick
<wasabi__> You're missing componenets.
<wasabi__> Apache componenets.
<wasabi__> Might need to read FOPs install directions.
<rikunzta> tahorg: i can't plug in without router
<Falstius> gnomefreak: then you're a lot nicer than I am :)
<Tonren> simp, was that directed at me?
<bradley> hi. i'm trying to install realplayer (which is a .bin) and bittorrent (.deb) but i can't get either to do anything i tried to get the gdebi but it couldn't be found. what should i do?
<|Sivik|> paradizelost: you still around?
<paradizelost> yep
<simp> no
<simp> i just wanted to see Tonren
<simp> what was that pastebin adress
<Tonren> ah.
<daveCB> why cant i play cds or dvds under kubuntu desktop?
<|Sivik|> daveCB: what kind of error do you get?
<Minty> "
<schasi> Hi there
<jago25_98> wasabi__: but it mentions java? I can see FOPs` requirements
<wasabi__> Alright. That's fine.
<wasabi__> What are you trying to ask?
<daveCB> |Sivik|, with cds i dont get any errors it just doesnt play
<schasi> did anyone else try to install dapper and failed?
<paradizelost> |Sivik|: did you need something?
<daveCB> well it plays but theres no sound
<paradizelost> schasi: probably more appropriate for #ubuntu+1
<daveCB> tried to reconfigure the sound card but still no sound
<daveCB> :S
<aLPHa_LeaK> bradley, open up a terminal and type "sudo dpkg -i (enter file name here).deb" for the bittorrent
<|Sivik|> paradizelost: no, i got my problem fixed
<schasi> paradizelost: tthx
<paradizelost> daveCB: try from a terminal   # cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<paradizelost> do you get sound doing that
<bradley> okay i'll try that
<paradizelost> ?
<jago25_98> wasabi__: *can't see what I need to install to use FOP without having an exception throw up
<wasabi__> What are the dependencies for FOP?
<wasabi__> You are missing Apache Avalon, according tot he message.
<daveCB> paradizelost,  just a sec :P
<paradizelost> daveCB: you may want your volume down a bit when you do that
<HotDrive> Hi. Need help upgrading firefox
<paradizelost> HotDrive: to what version"?
<paradizelost> !ff
<ubotu> paradizelost: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paradizelost> !firefox
<HotDrive> 1.5
<paradizelost> !firefox
<HotDrive> !firefox
<_jason> HotDrive: if you wait less than 3 weeks, dapper will be released and you can upgrade to dapper and get firefox1.5 using the package manager
<slackern> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nysosym> Hi all
<nysosym> i think i found a bug in Dapper (all updates)
<_jason> nysosym: #ubuntu+1
<wasabi__> Or report it.
<jago25_98> wasabi__: `avalon development has stopped`
<HotDrive> I tried the wiki and it crashed
<wasabi__> jago25_98: And?
<paradizelost> HotDrive: you could update to the dapper flight 7
<paradizelost> !upgrade
<ubotu> I guess upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<HotDrive> !upgrade
<wasabi__> jago25_98: Your problem is you are missing dependencies of FOP. Something in org.apache.avalon is the first one. You're sort of on your own here.
<wasabi__> Or ask the FOP guys.
<daveCB> paradizelost,  what was that command line again ?
<daveCB> sorry
<paradizelost> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<paradizelost> make sure your volume is down a ways
<daveCB> ohhh damn
<daveCB> i get sound
<daveCB> a weird one
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<daveCB> like when theres no image on the tv
<paradizelost> daveCB: yep.  that's random output
<daveCB> so what does this means?
<paradizelost> daveCB: that means your sound card is working, you have a problem w/ your sound system
<paradizelost> what card do you have?
<paradizelost> nvidia?
<daveCB> yeahh
<daveCB> nvdia gforce fx
<paradizelost> are you trying to use alsa or OSS?
<daveCB> alsa
<wasabi__> Doesn't matter. /dev/dsp works. OSS would work.
<wasabi__> What CD playing software are you using?
<paradizelost> open xmms and try changing the sound system til you find one that works, i've had issues w/ nvidia cards and alsa
<daveCB> xmms or can i use bmp to do that?
<aLPHa_LeaK> can anyone help me with this problem?: sometimes, when i boot into grub i just see "GRUB " and nothing is moving or responding...what kind of error is this and how might you be able to fix it?
<paradizelost> if you use xmms, go into your preferences
<paradizelost> aLPHa_LeaK: that says you have a problem w/ grupb
<paradizelost> grub
<aLPHa_LeaK> paradizelost, i know that much...
<paradizelost> daveCB: and change the sound plugin to OSS
<HotDrive> here can I upgrade the dapper (and what is it...?)
<aLPHa_LeaK> because it won't boot...
<paradizelost> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<aLPHa_LeaK> !upgrade
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<paradizelost> ^^ HotDrive
<paradizelost> aLPHa_LeaK: are you trying to boot to an external hard drive?
<_jason> HotDrive: dapper is still beta, just so you are aware of that
<aLPHa_LeaK> paradizelost, no. and the problem comes from time to time and disppears again magically after a while...
<HotDrive> so... I just have to wait for mu system to update itself and firefox 1.5.0.3 will be availiablesoon, right?
<paradizelost> aLPHa_LeaK: when i run into that is usually when /boot is on a drive that isn't recognized, but the bootloader is on a drive that is recognized
<paradizelost> make sure that all drives are detected in the bios
<paradizelost> HotDrive: i don't know if breezy will update to dapper even after it's final until you do the instructions in !upgrade
<aLPHa_LeaK> paradizelost, oh...hmmm...thats weird...i have 2 hdds...
<paradizelost> aLPHa_LeaK: could have a drive going out
<aLPHa_LeaK> paradizelost, thanks for the info.
<paradizelost> np
<dobo> Does anyone happen to know the program for installing dbk files?
<dobo> err, .deb
<spikeb> paradizelost: it SHOULD
<HotDrive> I'm sorry but I'm realy new at this and don't quite get all you are saying...
<daveCB> paradizelost, doesn't work :(
<aLPHa_LeaK> dobo, dpkg -i
<paradizelost> daveCB: are you using kde?
<amphi> dobo: dpkg -i
<daveCB> yeah
<aLPHa_LeaK> hehe amphi ;)
<spikeb> HotDrive: it might offer to upgrade you when the next release comes out, but we're not sure
<amphi> ;)
<spikeb> HotDrive: none of the developers are here, so...
<paradizelost> daveCB: kde uses ArtsD which will lock the sound system for KDE
<paradizelost> try using gnome and see if you have the problem
<daveCB> no  i dont  :P
<daveCB> but im more of a kde lover then gnome
<Blissex> paradizelost: not totally, if one uses a sw sharing device with with aRts and other apps.
<daveCB> (more user friendly etc...)
<paradizelost> Blissex: but his card is OSS
<paradizelost> one thing using it at a time
<spikeb> so use the artsd output
<HotDrive> so, no one is sure if the Ubuntu will upgrade itself of if we have to get a new version and then install it?
<Blissex> daveCB: good good, also consider joining #Kubuntu, #Ubuntu is more for GNOME users.
<spikeb> HotDrive: basically.
<Blissex> paradizelost: well, cards are usually equally well (or badly) supported by OSS and ALSA both. And Ubuntu really uses ALSA usually.
<spikeb> HotDrive: that has more to do with the knowledge of those who are here than anything with ubuntu though
<HotDrive> I've installed Ubuntu twice today... I'll use it as it is and wait then... thanks
<paradizelost> Blissex: i've had some nvidia cards that are not supported by alsa
<wasabi__> Ubunt does not *automaticall*y upgrade between releases. That would be destructiive.
<wasabi__> You can of course manually upgrade to whatever you want at any time.
<Blissex> paradizelost: yes, that happens sometimes...
<spikeb> HotDrive: sure, come back some other time and ask the question again :)
<gnomefreak> there will be a menu option to upgrade releases iirc
<HotDrive> ok, bye
<paradizelost> brb
<rikunzta> tahorg: you there?
<tahorg> yep
<rikunzta> go on pm
<lol> * A conversar em #ubuntu
<lol> * Tpico para #ubuntu : Official Ubuntu support channel  | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<lol> * Tpico para #ubuntu colocado por apokryphos em Mon Apr 24 20:24:38 2006
<lol> * Recebeu um CTCP VERSION de freenode-connect
<lol> * #ubuntu :[freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<lol> * ChaKy (n=chaky@lns01-0055.dsl.iskon.hr) entrou em #ubuntu
<lol> * #ubuntu :You need to be a channel operator to do that
<lol> * gilianima desligou (Client Quit)
<lol> lol
<apokryphos> what are you doing?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lol> lokijoujigawfaofjawidaODWDOAWYFWIUFUAIDYAUTYyiuyhsuidweuifuioeuiofuoifuioedfioeuigtuiweifuegetrge
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* lol was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cb-217-129-173-164.netvisao.pt]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<_jason> tritium wins
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ompaul> yeap
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tritium> I think ompaul won ;)
<moistrous> hey
<moistrous> how do i turn on sendmail?
<ompaul> tritium, na you did, as I did not band
<ompaul> arrr
<GTroy> I downloaded eggdrop, but I can't find the config file....any help would be appreciated
<moistrous> i'm trying to use localhost to send mail and it says "connection refused"
<moistrous> how do i turn this  on?
<tritium> ompaul: well, I +q'ed (+b %), just to quiet him up
<gnomefreak> moistrous: start by installing it?
<ompaul> yeap
* ompaul was wrong but there ya go
<GTroy> !locate
<ubotu> locate is probably a tool to find files located on your system. 'locate bash' for example will find the location of your file.
<Minty> I'v got no sound on my setup, MSI S270 laptop running amd64, any ideas ?
<paradizelost> ahh,  much better...
<paradizelost> moistrous: you need a mail server installed
<moistrous> i was under the impression it was already installed
<moistrous> poop
<dobo> I am trying to install java, it create a jre folder on the desktop (the binary did). Where should I move it
<moistrous> dobe, i think java will remove it once it finishes installing
<spikeb> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<moistrous> haha! awesome! all i had to do was apt-get install sendmail and it works... fuckin right! thanks guys
<paradizelost> np
<newbuntie> I've purchased a new monitor, how do I reconfigure x, is there a config app of some sort or do I have to do it by hand?
<tritium> newbuntie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<newbuntie> tritium: that will detect my monitor, right, so I have to connect it first?
<newbuntie> i'm guessing the answer is yes, so anyway, thanks
<tritium> newbuntie: sorry, stepped away.  Yes, it can autodetect
<ompaul> ompaul1, john change your nick :-)
<Old> If i want to copy /home/cz1/1 folder to /home/cz/2 - what's the command?
<paradizelost> Old: i told you that about 1/2 hour ago
<roryy> rsync /home/cz1/1/ /home/cz/2
<Minty> I would like to set up a vpn acces, anyone tell me what i need ?
<roryy> err
<thoreauputic_> Old: cp -r /home/cz1/1 /home/cz/2  would do
<Old> paradizelost, yaeh i know, but that confused me abit
<Old> :D
<roryy> bizarre directory names
<Old> thanks thoreauputic_
<Old> that's would copy the folder, to the other one, correct?
<thoreauputic_> Old: recursively
<harfooz> hi all. If I install the beta of 6.06 now, will I be able to upgrade to the final version when it comes out? (doing such isn't recommended for other distributions, I know)
<spikeb> yeah
<spikeb> harfooz: yeah
<thoreauputic_> Old: you need permission for /home/cz
<ubuntu> hi guys
<thoreauputic_> Old: which you probably lack write access for
* Xenguy loves words like recursive, deprecated, and concatenate :-)
<harfooz> cool. thanks spikeb. I'm dl'ing the iso right now.
<spikeb> harfooz: cool :)
<selinium> thoreauputic_: did you get midi working on you pc?
<thoreauputic_> selinium: yes, ages ago :)
<ubuntu> i have just installed dapper to my external hardrive, but when i try to boot it hangs at mounting filesys
<selinium> Can you give me a hand :)
<paradizelost> !externa
<ubotu> paradizelost: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paradizelost> !external
<ubotu> hmm... external is For installing to external USB drives, the MAY WORK for you. You have been warned. Read the instructions and requirements carefully.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<thoreauputic_> selinium: the big buzz at the momnet is I have adsl2+
<ubuntu> thanx guys
<thoreauputic_> :D
<harfooz> spikeb, I have 5.10 already on a spare drive, but it has several unofficial packages installed on it (nvidia driver, acroread, etc.). Is it possible to avoid burning the iso and upgrade from breezy?
<selinium> thoreauputic_: even betterer! :)
<thoreauputic_> selinium: what's the trouble?
<sivik> does ubuntu have ntfs support?
<spikeb> harfooz: you can TRY via apt, if you want
<paradizelost> harfooz: just do the upgrade
<paradizelost> !upgrade
<slackern> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<spikeb> harfooz: might break the unofficial stuff though
<paradizelost> sivik: it can read, but i do NOT recommend writing
<Sionide> HAL just died, anyway i can restart it without rebooting the machine??
<thoreauputic_> selinium: I d/l ed a CD in ten minutes - blew my mind :)
<tonyyarusso> sivik: I've heard Dapper does, but haven't tried it on the beta myself.  Always something to be wary of.
<paradizelost> thoreauputic_: you think that's good.  i got one in 5
<sivik> paradizelost, if i can read, can i copy from?
<paradizelost> downloading at 2500KBps
<pitti> Sionide: can you please update to the latest hal in dapper and check if it works then?
<paradizelost> sivik: yes.
<thoreauputic_> paradizelost: wow !
<harfooz> I'll give it a shot. I've got all my ~ data backed up externally, so a worst-case situation would just mean doing a fresh install like I was going to do anyways.
<Sionide> pitti, nah i'm running breezy
<sivik> paradizelost: k
<pitti> Sionide: ah, 'k
<spikeb> harfooz: yup :)
<paradizelost> thoreauputic_: DAP 7.5 is nice that way...
<Sionide> pitti, i'm sure dapper will be fine - can't wait for the release and no i'm not gonna upgrade before then
<Sionide> :p
<harfooz> thanks very much paradizelost and spikeb for the help!
<paradizelost> np
<spikeb> no problem
<selinium> thoreauputic_: I have a cable plugged from my Soundblaster live to me guitar effects processor. I am trying to use JSythlib to deep edit the box. But when I do a midi loopback it doesn't get any response......
<alex__> HELLO
<pitti> Sionide: make sure to test the live CD then, to help us fix bugs :-P
<Sionide> pitti, i certainly will do that
<thoreauputic_> paradizelost: ah well - this is culture shock: i had dialup until three days ago !
<paradizelost> ahh
<paradizelost> that must've sucked...
<selinium> thoreauputic_: adsl2 cd in a few minutes wow! I heard the universities had managed to transmit 8gb in uder 4 mins on www2...
<thoreauputic_> selinium: oh - that's way beyond my simple midi playing setup
<thoreauputic_> paradizelost: in retrospect, yes it sucked :)
<selinium> thoreauputic_: :) I just want to get simple stuff working. Did you have to install any extra alsa stuff?
<dobo> thank you all <3
<thoreauputic_> selinium: I just have timidity and rosegarden working
<thoreauputic_> selinium: the main things wer modprobing snd_seq and such I think
<dedalus> hi
<thoreauputic_> *were
<crimsun> thoreauputic_: do you have an sblive and are running current dapper?
<thoreauputic_> selinium: although actually I think timidity did that for me this time (can't recall)
<selinium> thoreauputic_: Yeah, i have sorted that already... Arrrghgghghggh It is driving me crazy!
<thoreauputic_> crimsun: no, and no :)
<crimsun> sigh.
<thoreauputic_> crimsun: I have a crappy onboard card
<crimsun> I need to find someone with an sblive who runs current dapper
<woo> Out of all of these http://pastebin.com/714172, which ones have to do with video?
<woo> and/or PCI
<paradizelost> woo: what's the issue?
<paradizelost> modules can deal w/ multiple things
<thoreauputic_> crimsun: I'm a little nervous about dist-upgrading as I have a lot of things here that are not standard (compiled apps etc) - should that be a problem?
<woo> paradizelost: Hotplug hangs at startup due to my PCI video card.
<crimsun> thoreauputic_: should be fine unless they're C++
<woo> paradizelost: I disabled A lot of modules, when I had Linux before, and it stopped hanging, I fortgot which though
<thoreauputic_> crimsun: they were  done with checkinstall if that helps...
<crimsun> thoreauputic_: eek, you'll want to remove those first, then
<paradizelost> nvidia, agpgart, vesafb, vga16fb, vgastate,
<paradizelost> as far as i can tell
<woo> paradizelost: The ones I have now are: nvidia, pcc_acpi, dev_acpi, sony_acpi, agpgart, i2c_core, i2c_acpi_ec, video, vesafb
<woo> paradizelost: Still hangs.
<woo> There has to be another.
<thoreauputic_> crimsun: why, will the versions be a problem? they are all in /usr/local
<paradizelost> hangs on what?
<woo> Boot up.
<crimsun> thoreauputic_: no, only dependencies (namely the C++ ones)
<paradizelost> what do you have in /etc/modules?
<paradizelost> might not be a vid card issue either.
<thoreauputic_> crimsun: hmm - I have fluxbox in there - could be c++ I think
<paradizelost> my desktop at home hangs at hotplug w/ breezy detecting the integrated sound
<paradizelost> and others
<woo> paradizelost: I am absolutely positive it is my card.
<paradizelost> !hotplug
<ubotu> paradizelost: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paradizelost> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=971835
<woo> paradizelost: The only one that's the same in that list is "nvidia"
<woo> Those don't work.
<crimsun> thoreauputic_: yeah, uninstall it before then recompile it after the dist-upgrade
<Pons> hey guys.. have anyone tried ltsp howto on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Pons> i'm having a problem right now
<paradizelost> Pons: #ltsp
<thoreauputic_> crimsun: OK that's cool - thanks for the tip
<thoreauputic_> :)
<crimsun> thoreauputic_: np
<Pons> i think it is a problem on ubuntu implementation of ltsp paradizelost
<paradizelost> Pons: what's the issue?
<paradizelost> they do support the ubuntu version in #ltsp too, fyi.
<the_mug> what is the command to uninstall an OLD kernel.. is here one that removes the Grub entries?
<the_mug> I tried dpkg -r kernel-i386 and it didn't remove the grub entry
<Jowi> the_mug: you remove it with "apt-get remove"
<the_mug> doh!
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone help me?i have instaled firestarter in synaptic but it does not apear in the system
<paradizelost> the_mug: you could sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove theones you don't want
<tonyyarusso> the_mug: Maybe you need an update-grub afterwards if that doesn't do it, but with a-g remove I would think it would be fine.
<the_mug> hmm I guess I'll remove the entries manually this time and file that one away
<paradizelost> chaos_of_apocaly: open a terminal and run sudo firestarter
<tonyyarusso> chaos_of_apocaly: Could you describe what you mean by "does not appear" please?
<gnomefreak> paradizelost: gksudo firestarter
<gnomefreak> psst and its in the menu
<chaos_of_apocaly> its not anywhere
<the_mug> paradizelost: jow: tonyyarusso: gracias!
<chaos_of_apocaly> but in synaptic is instaled
<gnomefreak> chaos_of_apocaly: killall gnome-panel
<paradizelost> gnomefreak: i'm in the habit of always using sudo.  i know there can be issues though..... :D
<gnomefreak> ;)
<paradizelost> chaos_of_apocaly: try gksudo firestarter
<paradizelost> it may just not be in your applications list
<gnomefreak> when you install things they dont show up alot of times until the panel is restarted
<chaos_of_apocaly> its ok thanks
<thoreauputic_> paradizelost: frankly I've never had problems running X apps with sudo in gnome - in KDE it's disastrous though ( .Xauthority and .ICEauthority )
<the_mug> is anyone else here running production Ubuntu Server Installs?
<paradizelost> thoreauputic_: yah, those are the ones i've had problems w/ as well
<OneTruth> is there a command to handle Zip archives built in to ubuntu?
<thoreauputic_> OneTruth: file-roller
<paradizelost> OneTruth: are you needing .zip specifically?
<gnomefreak> !zip
<ubotu> to unzip a .zip file type in terminal unzip file.zip   replace the word file with the name of the file. also you can man zip or man unzip for more parameters
<OneTruth> yeah its a .zip file
<spikeb> not me
<OneTruth> thanks!
<gsl83> Hi! I've been trying to start Ubuntu from a live CD. (5.10 and 6.06 32 Bit and 64 Bit) all of them stop booting at some point without giving an error message.
<thoreauputic_> yes "zip" is fine on CLI
<spikeb> if i was running a production server, it'd run centos or debian stable
<paradizelost> gsl83: what does it say when it locks? what stage is it at?
<thoreauputic_> file-roller handles zip too
<OneTruth> cool
<gsl83> Currently I'm trying to boot 5.10 i386. That one stops at "* Starting hotplug subsystem"
<paradizelost> gsl83: possibly try disabling your sound card
<paradizelost> i've seen it lock there w/ some sound cards
<gsl83> Others stop at "Mounting root filesytem..."
<invisibleshadow> i need help fixing my sound
<paradizelost> gsl83: do they stop or do you just not wait long enough?  also how much memory do you have
<paradizelost> invisibleshadow: are you getting an error?
<paradizelost> invisibleshadow: if you open a terminal and type   #  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp      do you get sound?
<invisibleshadow> well, no error. I just don't hear anything beside the system souds
<gsl83> paradizelost: I've waited for about 20 minutes. I have 1GB of memory.
<the_mug> spikeb: what's the difference between Debian stable and Ubuntu Server install?
<paradizelost> invisibleshadow: are you urnning kde?
<invisibleshadow> gnome
<paradizelost> invisibleshadow: is it an nvidia sound card?
<invisibleshadow> let me try that comand
<spikeb> the_mug: debian stable is older and better tested.
<Old> how do i unzip a .bin file ?
<Old> to a folder?
<chaos_of_apocaly> when i instaled the first time ubuntu it asked me a root password,but this time it didnt and i cant login as root
<paradizelost> Old: a .bin file is a binary file, you don't unzip it....
<Old> how do i make it work then +
<paradizelost> chmod 777 filename.bin && ./filename.bin
<Jowi> !tell chaos_of_apocaly about root
<invisibleshadow> something weird happened
<invisibleshadow> but no sound
<NoUse> Old I think the preferred phrase is "Make it go vroom"
<paradizelost> invisibleshadow: did you get a hissing?
<chaos_of_apocaly> yes but in the terminal it doesnot work to
<invisibleshadow> cpu started running
<paradizelost> chaos_of_apocaly: in ubuntu you cannot log in directly as root
<invisibleshadow> and shell is stuck
<chaos_of_apocaly> in hoary hedgehog i didi it
<paradizelost> invisibleshadow: press ctrl+c
<Jowi> chaos_of_apocaly: ubotu should have sent you a pm with info
<chaos_of_apocaly> in hoary hedgehog i did it
<invisibleshadow> k
<paradizelost> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ramvi> How do I make compiz start automaticly? Now I have to sudo compiz when I'm in Xgl?
<paradizelost> ramvi: try #ubuntu-xgl
<invisibleshadow> i think the card is intel
<chaos_of_apocaly> i even login in gnome with root
<ramvi> I'm there. There's no life.
<paradizelost> invisibleshadow: do an lspci on the terminal
<the_mug> spikeb: what about install process? I've installed several gentoo boxes... is the Debian Install like that?
<invisibleshadow> k
<paradizelost> chaos_of_apocaly: then you may have hosed your system.... :D
<invisibleshadow> now what
<chaos_of_apocaly> now waht???
<paradizelost> invisibleshadow: look for your soundcard in that list
<OneTruth> what is the command to instal a perl plugin?
<paradizelost> invisibleshadow: is it found or does it say unknown?
<chaos_of_apocaly> it ask me a password in the terminal to lgin as root but i didnt configured any
<paradizelost> OneTruth: you probably want          perl -MCPAN -e shell
<FX> anyone here run flightgear?
<invisibleshadow> there are 2 things that are unknown devices
<paradizelost> OneTruth: select no on the first ?
<spikeb> the_mug: the debian install is very similar to the ubuntu text install, just asks more questions
<OneTruth> paradizelost:  that is the one, I am writing it down this time ;)
<paradizelost> OneTruth: then       instal Perl::Module
<invisibleshadow> network controller and VGA compatible controller
<chaos_of_apocaly> what do i do help me
* the_mug starts downloading Debian stable....
<the_mug> spikeb: thanks dude
<Jowi> chaos_of_apocaly: try to set a password for root if you really need that feature.
<chaos_of_apocaly> i dont no how
<invisibleshadow> i have ICH6 family high definition audio controller (rev 04)
<Jowi> chaos_of_apocaly: read the pm that ubotu sent you. the link is there
<chaos_of_apocaly> ok
<gnomefreak> what feature does root give you that sudo doesnt?
<FX> Got a question. I updated and firefox updated and now I get this home page whenever I start firefox.  http://www.arizona.edu/  how do I get rid of that.
<gnomefreak> FX: in the prefferences of ff you can set a home page
<_jason> FX: what is set as the command for your browser in system > preferences > preferred applications?
<FX> hmm it was set at custom.
<paradizelost> gnomefreak: the only thing i can think of, when i install crossover office, it needs you logged in as root
<_jason> FX: the command?
<FX> firefox %s
<chaos_of_apocaly> why should not we login grafically as root?
<gnomefreak> chaos_of_apocaly: its unsafe
<paradizelost> chaos_of_apocaly: it's a security issue
<NoUse> chaos_of_apocaly dangerous
<paradizelost> chaos_of_apocaly: you can screw the whole system up by making 1 mistake
<chaos_of_apocaly> can you give me examples
<_jason> FX: hrmm that's really weird, it take you to arizona still?
<Minty> how do I move a file alsasound from my desktop to /etc/init.d ??? as I m not allowed to drop it in ,
<paradizelost> chaos_of_apocaly: you are moving a folder from here to there, yhou move the wrong foldre
<Jowi> chaos_of_apocaly: as paradizelost and NoUse said, and can break certain things like .Xauthority file
<paradizelost> you hit delete and it deletes everything
<FX> I fixed it now from my launcher, thanks
<HunterZ> bye
<NoUse> chaos_of_apocaly you don't gain anything from doing it either
<chaos_of_apocaly> but not web security flaws??
<_jason> FX: if you type %u into google you'll see why you were going to arizona.edu
<FX> _jason, thanks
<_jason> FX: np
<chaos_of_apocaly> i can do sudo cant i?
<taz> heloo
<FX> Now to get my flightgear thingy fixed. lol
<FX> Trying to figure out where to put the scenery file.
<NoUse> chaos_of_apocaly yes, thats much safer than logining is as root
<paradizelost> chaos_of_apocaly: if you go to a site that uses an exploit and you can infect the entire system
<chaos_of_apocaly> ok
<chaos_of_apocaly> thanks for explaining
<gsl83> Disabling my soundcard helped for Ubuntu 5.10 i386. After booting it didn't start the X-Server because it found no devices and/or displays. So I thought I'd try the 64 Bit version. That one still hangs at NET: Registered protocol family 2
<aLPHa_LeaK> n8
<MagicFab> how can I find out the package that includes disks-admin ("Disk Manager" application)
<linuxamoeba21> hello all
<MagicFab> linuxamoeba21: hi
<linuxamoeba21> i'm thinking about getting a second SATA hard drive and putting OSX86 on it for dual-booting... if i just unlug the ubuntu HDD, install OSX86 on the new one, and plug them both back in, will ubuntu handle it right
<NoUse> MagicFab gnome-system-tools
<|Sivik|> hi all again
<syndicate47> can i make directories on an ubuntu machine available for sharing to all computers on the network, but require a password to access them? samba needs constant restarting and nfs' security is only based on ip.
<Jowi> MagicFab: dpkg -S disks-admin
<NoUse> syndicate47 what do you mean samba needs constant restarting? thats what I use for network sharing
<|Sivik|> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<trappist> syndicate47: you could use sfs or sshfs
<salmiak_> syndicate47, can't you tell samba to query for password?
<rikunzta> hey, can someone help me set up ssh?
<bbrazil> syndicate47: nfs security is not based only on IP, you need a low port too ;). Why are you restarting samba?
<Jowi> !ssh
<ubotu> it has been said that ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<MagicFab> Jowi: tx!
<Jowi> np MagicFab
<syndicate47> NoUse, bbrazil i don't know why but the samba shares dissappears from the network after about 12 hours
<linuxamoeba21> any thoughts on above dual boot question? i just want to be sure that the other OS's loader doesn't eat grub or something
<NoUse> syndicate47 have you check your samba logs?
<syndicate47> trappist, i can't get sshfs to mount a directory so that both root and i have access?
<ruzgar> i have problems with myspl php and apache
<crazy_penguin> hi
<ruzgar> i want to return the configs to default values
<ruzgar> how can i do that
<crazy_penguin> what command can i use to setup the lm-sensors package?
<Yango> watch out for sshfs over bumpy links... some apps might make you lose data
<Yango> apt-get install lm-sensors ?
<syndicate47> NoUse, no, there are too many logs and i don't know which to check
<ruzgar> removing and reinstalling all that programs can solve my problem
<crazy_penguin> not download
<ruzgar> ?
<crazy_penguin> to set it up
<crazy_penguin> to run
<tatters> http://www.dshield.org/ipinfo.php?ip=169.254.125.88&Submit=Submit     <--can someone tell me if that is a WAN address not a LAN address
<bk> Can someone answer me a question?  Is CUPS only used for printers that are on a network?
<Jowi> !tell crazy_penguin about sensors
<crazy_penguin> thx
<NoUse> bk no, local printers too
<NoUse> syndicate47 pastebin /var/log/samba/log.smbd
<linuxamoeba21> can anyone help me with dual booting via a new hard drive?
<bbrazil> ruzgar: if you purge them (apt-get --purge) that'll work
<NoUse> !tell linuxamoeba21 about dualboot
<bbrazil> tatters: that address space is assigned to Microsoft, it is used for IPv4 autoconfiguration
<paradizelost> bbrazil: you aren't talking about 169.254 are you?
<linuxamoeba21> nouse, i already read those... doesn't quite cover my issue: i already have ubuntu and want to install a new hard drive with a new os for dual booting
<bbrazil> paradizelost: yip
<paradizelost> i don't even know why they bother to use that.  it never gets you anywhere anyways.../
<paradizelost> i'd rather get  an error.  i assume that that address is an error.....
<bbrazil> tatters: with v4, there's no such thing as a WAN address. Only looking at the physical network can tell you that
<tatters> bbrazil:  thnx for info I keep getting SCAN UPnP service discover attempt in my snort log from a cpl of address in that range
<NoUse> linuxamoeba21 do you want to copy your current ubuntu install over to the new dirve?
<ruzgar> bbrazil i have removed them in snyaptic with "compltely remove" option is that works too?
<bbrazil> ruzgar: I don't know to be honest, but it sounds right
<paradizelost> i have seen some places that use that as their "network" address, they just don't set up a  dhcp server...
<paradizelost> tatters: its called APIPA
<paradizelost> http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/A/APIPA.html
<linuxamoeba21> nouse, i have ubuntu, and want to install osx86 for dual boot... i was going to get a second physical drive for ease, but wasn't sure how ubuntu would handle it bootloader-wise
<ruzgar> i cant remove phpmyadmin package
<ruzgar> that gives error 127
<paradizelost> linuxamoeba21: are you trying to load OSX on a PC other than a mac?
<NoUse> linuxamoeba21 if the drive its on now remains the primary drive it should be fine
<NoUse> linuxamoeba21 otherwise, you might need to run a grub recovery
<panzer> Hey! i'm new with Ubuntu! could someone plz help me?
<bbrazil> ruzgar: hmm, I'm going to guess that apache was removed before it?
<sparkling> hi all
<paradizelost> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<linuxamoeba21> paradizelost, yeah its osx86... i have it running in vmware but native-ness would be nicer
<sparkling> how i can add to my desktop a new hard drive icon?
<linuxamoeba21> nouse, yeah i was planning to keep the ubuntu drive primary
<ruzgar> bbrazil all of them removed but i cant remove phpmyadmin packages
<paradizelost> sparkling: the easy way is to mount the hard drive to a folder in /media
<ruzgar> for that reason i cant update my ubuntu
<panzer> How to install a program?:P
<NoUse> linuxamoeba21 the trick will be when you install OSX86, it will probably try to overrite the mbr
<bbrazil> ruzgar: hmm, try it from the command line
<NoUse> linuxamoeba21 not sure what to tell you there
<sparkling> paradizelost i've mounted it..and i've set in fstab the automount at boot
<panzer> How to install a program?:P
<sparkling> but i want also the icon on the desk
<Jowi> panzer: the easiest way it to use the synaptic package manater
<paradizelost> sparkling: but did you mount it in /media/?
<sparkling> yes
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell panzer -about synaptic
<linuxamoeba21> nouse, if i unplug the ubuntu drive, install osx on the new drive, then plug them both in, do you think grub/ubuntu will make it work?
<paradizelost> sparkling: when it mounts, it should autmatically make the icon
<NoUse> linuxamoeba21 grub won't automatically detect it, you'll have to manually at it to your grub menu
<paradizelost> sparkling: what filesystem?
<NoUse> linuxamoeba21 but ubuntu should boot ok
<linuxamoeba21> nouse, as long as it doesn't eat grub, i'm cool
<sparkling> ntfs
<ruzgar> bbrazil that give error "invalid operation phpmyadmin" what should be the right command ?
<paradizelost> sparkling: you need to make sure you added the user,umask=000 option to the fstab line
<bbrazil> ruzgar: dpkg -P phpmyadmin
<paradizelost> can you paste the line in fstab for the drive?
<ruzgar> bbrazil same error
<ruzgar> i cant find any document about error 127 on wiki
<bbrazil> ruzgar: anything more to the error?
<sparkling> ok i check
<|Sivik|> installing the 3d acc drivers for nvidia is a breeze
<bbrazil> ruzgar: it's probably the postremove script
<paradizelost> |Sivik|: you use easyubuntu?
<paradizelost> or the .sh from their site?
<|Sivik|> paradizelost, do what?
<|Sivik|> paradizelost, what is easyubuntu?
<ruzgar> bbrazil that gives "subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<ruzgar> "
<paradizelost> !tell |Sivik| about easyubuntu
<|Sivik|> paradizelost, no, i used the howto
<sparkling> yes paradizelost wait
<paradizelost> ruzgar: did you try a dpkg --configure -a
<paradizelost> ?
<paradizelost> http://hardware.mcse.ms/message296760.html
<|Sivik|> paradizelost, what is that command to upgrade to dapper
<paradizelost> similar issue
<paradizelost> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is probably Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Old> How do i do a ftp account that only has access to /home/cz/ ?
<Old> im using proftpd
<bbrazil> Old: there should be a chroot option
<ruzgar> paradizelost i dont understand
<paradizelost> Old: you have a user who's home is /home/cz and give them ftp access
<ruzgar> should i try it with phpmyadmin
<Jowi> Old: if you use my config file, it is already set up.
<Old> paradizelost, could you help me out? Im not the best with ubuntu tbh
<Old> It is Jowi ?
<paradizelost> ruzgar: open a terminal and type       sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sparkling> paradizelost http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13879
<Old> If so, how do i make a user account that's named "old" - that only has access to /home/cz ?
* alapzaj visszatrt
<Jowi> Old: yeah, at the end of the config "DefaultRoot ~"
<sparkling> sda1 is the problem
<Rennen> so, how do I install mplayer with win32 codec support? :)
<paradizelost> sparkling: look at the mount location.
<ruzgar> paradizelost yes i typed
<myren> E: Error occurred while processing language-pack-kde-ms (NewVersion1)
<myren> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages
<paradizelost> you need to mount it in media
<paradizelost>  /media
<paradizelost> not /mnt
<Old> Jowi, what's the username/password for that account?
<ruzgar> paradizelost but that phmyadmin gives error
<sparkling> ok only this?
<paradizelost> ruzgar: you using breezy?
<ruzgar> yes
<paradizelost> sparkling: yes, change /mnt/sata100 to /media/sata100
<Rennen> so, how do I install mplayer with win32 codec support? :)
<paradizelost> !win32codecs
<ubotu> methinks win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Jowi> Old: ah, the DefaultRoot command work like this: you create a user that can use your ftp server. he logs in to your server and can only use his own /home/username directory.
<Old> is there a way to change "username" to a folder perhaps ?
<_extricate_> !grep
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _extricate_
<paradizelost> Old: the username would be cz in this case
<|Sivik|> that gksudo command doesn't seem to work, when i run it, it can't find certain repos
<Old> or nevermind, i'll call it cz then. how do i create a user so he only has /home/cz as defaultroot and cant move more then that map ?
<ruzgar> paradizelost i try to restart my comp. and try again
<paradizelost> Old: i believe that is default configuration IIRC
<myren> Whats up with ubuntus repository?
<myren> i run debian
<paradizelost> !repository
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<paradizelost> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<myren>  and have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main universe restricted multiverse
<Jowi> Old: "sudo adduser cz"
<|Sivik|> paradizelost, i know how to do that
<Jowi> paradizelost: nope, it is not default. need to add "DefaultRoot ~" to proftpd.conf
<myren> for some reason though, ubuntu gives me insane errors when i apt-get the repos set
<myren> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<myren> E: Error occurred while processing language-pack-kde-ms (NewVersion1)
<myren> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages
<Old> then Jowi ?
<amphi> myren: ask the #debian bot about mmap or dynamic mmap, and it'll tell you the fix
<Seveas> myren, add more memory or reduce your sources.list
<bbrazil> myren: /msg dpkg mmap
<Jowi> Old: that's it. you created a user called "cz". he can log in to your ftp server using the username "cz" and the password you set up with "adduser"
<_JECKEL_> hello
<meHere> hey guys anyone can help me run QT designer?
<_JECKEL_> I have two questions...one..how do I add a launcher to the applications menu in gnome..and two..can I get borderless windows?
<Old> and i have to edit the ftp config to defaultroot: /home/cz ?
<Jowi> Old: nope "DefaultRoot ~" is enough
<_JECKEL_> hmm..maybe application's menu editor?
<paradizelost> _JECKEL_: yes
<thoreauputic_> _JECKEL_: one - use the menu editor two - yes, install alltray and read the man page
<Old> ok Jowi
<Old> cheers mate
<Jowi> np Old
<|Sivik|> !upgrade
<paradizelost> sparkling: that work for ay?
<paradizelost> ya?
<sparkling> i'm rebooting
<paradizelost> sparkling: shouldn't need to reboot for taht
<paradizelost> that
<_JECKEL_> alltray?
<paradizelost> just sudo umount /mnt/sata100 && sudo mount -a
<_JECKEL_> well..I just wanna know if I can keep it in gnome
<Old> Jowi, looks like the ftp server aint up, how do i start it?
<_JECKEL_> because I want my terminal to look like part of the screen and not a window
<paradizelost> Old: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<thoreauputic_> _JECKEL_: yes - install alltray
<Jowi> Old: as paradizelost said :)
<_JECKEL_> ok..I can get that from apt-get?
<Old> kk, will look
<Old> can you copy /past it? cant seem to find it :(
<thoreauputic_> _JECKEL_: not sure - I think you might need to google it
<Old> got it
<mlalkaka> does gwget (the download manager for gnome) speed up downloads?
<thoreauputic_> !info alltray
<Old> root@server:~# sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<Old> Starting ProFTPD ftp daemon:  - no such group 'ftp'
<Old>  - Fatal: Group: Unknown group 'ftp'. on line 48 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'
<|Sivik|> thats offically the first time i have ever been told in ubuntu to reboot to finish the uprade
<thoreauputic_> nope, no alltray in apt
<paradizelost> Old: addgroup ftp
<paradizelost> sudo addgroup ftp
<Old> ok, done
<panzer> Someone plz telle me how to install java:D:P
<panzer>  pm
<Old> works fine
<Seveas> !java
<paradizelost> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<sparkling> paradizelost ok all done thanks too much :D
<paradizelost> np
<Old> Jowi, i cant seem to enter/edit any files as the CZ user?
<paradizelost> Old: did you give cz rights to the /home/cz folder?
<Jowi> Old: like the files that is in the /home/cz directory?
<paradizelost> chown cz: /home/cz -Rf
<Old> exactly, but i didnt give it any rights, how do i do this ?
<Old> thanks
<Old> I thank you
<thoreauputic_> *sigh* why do people always leave sudenly? You find an answer and they're gone...
<thoreauputic_> *suddenly
<thoreauputic_> hi bimberi :)
<paradizelost> !windows
<ubotu> For help with microsoft windows, please visit ##windows
<bimberi> morning thoreauputic_ :)
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<thoreauputic_> bimberi: I now have adsl2+ !
<_JECKEL_> alltray only seems to work with the bar thing
<panzer> !javadebs
<bimberi> yay - just in time
<thoreauputic_> _JECKEL_: you need to look at the options
<thoreauputic_> _JECKEL_: there's a borderless option IIRC
<sparkling> paradizelost: if i copy files from a ntfs partition he set folder as read only..is it possible to automatic convert all files i copy in read/write after copying?
<bimberi> thoreauputic_: i guess you're dapper-ing by now then
<paradizelost> !chmod
<ubotu> methinks chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<thoreauputic_> bimberi: not yet - but soon, yes :)
<sparkling> paradizelost: ok but i need to open terminal and use chmod command...is it possible to automatize that all times i copy something?
<sparkling> !chmod
<ubotu> it has been said that chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<paradizelost> sparkling: i never copy in GUI.
<paradizelost> so i don't know
<sparkling> oh ok well thanks
<thoreauputic_> bimberi: since it only takes about 20 minutes to download a gig, I'm being careful with it - too tempting to download everything and exceed my limits ;)
<paradizelost> thoreauputic_: they limit your downloads?
<Jowi> sparkling: if you're copying in the terminal, use "cp -c ......." (cp --help for more options)
<thoreauputic_> paradizelost: sadly yes
<paradizelost> thoreauputic_: i've downloaded LOTS of stuff, as in about 40-50GB/mo from my box...
<sparkling> mmm another question...if i copy a dir with subdirs can i change permissions with chmod to all files, subdirs and sub files with 1 command? without go in every subdir?
<thoreauputic_> paradizelost: but it's enough for me - about 21 G / month
<thoreauputic_> paradizelost: I'll need a new HDD ;)
<paradizelost> sparkling: that's what the -Rf of the chmod command is for
<paradizelost> R is recurse and f is force
<paradizelost> !cp
<ubotu> paradizelost: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sparkling> ok thanks :D i've tried with only -R but didn't work
<bimberi> thoreauputic_: ha! you've leapfrogged me - i'm on 5Gb/moth (with ulimited offpeak 00:00-07:00)
<|Sivik|> FF keeps dieing on me
<|Sivik|> nvm
<|Sivik|> probably cuase i'm upgrding the system
<thoreauputic_> bimberi: I have 7 G peak, 14 off peak - but off-peak is midnight to noon ( odd idea from Optus)
<paradizelost> !cp
<thoreauputic_> bimberi: unlimited off-peak would be nice...
<cjp> hello
<cjp> anyone here?
<paradizelost> cjp: nope.
<paradizelost> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<thoreauputic_> cjp: no, you'rw all alone
<thoreauputic_> :)
<bimberi> cjp: Boo! :)
<cjp> :)
* thoreauputic_ pokes cjp 
<paradizelost> *
<paradizelost> ***
<paradizelost> bah
<paradizelost> paradizelost: wishes he had more beer.
<paradizelost> bah
<cjp> .....
<paradizelost> thoreauputic_: how the heck do ya do the *** thing?
<thoreauputic_> paradizelost:   /me does something
<paradizelost> ahhh..
<cjp> I just installed ubuntu
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<_JECKEL_> that is very odd
<thoreauputic_> cjp: welcome !
<_JECKEL_> I can't get alltray -x to work
<cjp> :D
<paradizelost> cjp: my first recommendation for you.
<paradizelost> !google
<_JECKEL_> keeps telling me segmentation fault whenever I try to use alltray in a terminal window
<ubotu> it has been said that google is a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<paradizelost> :D
<thoreauputic_> _JECKEL_: install fluxbox and you can just make a key combo for borderless :)
<_JECKEL_> I have fluxbox
<majd> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<sparkling> good night all cya and thanks for help
<_JECKEL_> what I don't like about fluxbox is all the shit I have to go through just to set it up the way I want
<paradizelost> sparkling: nite
<thoreauputic_> _JECKEL_: well, set your keys file
<thoreauputic_> _JECKEL_: hmm - not a lot really
<_JECKEL_> I'm trying to do this without using fluxbox. @.@
* paradizelost hopes the dog didn't crap on the floor again when i get home
<_JECKEL_> yes..really. Besides...I really get tired of not having icons to use
<paradizelost> _JECKEL_: use bbicons
<paradizelost> :D
<paradizelost> _JECKEL_: may need blackbox for that though
<thoreauputic_> _JECKEL_: ah - we differ: I don't like icons ;-)
#ubuntu 2006-05-18
<_JECKEL_> doing everything through the terminal window gets a bit annoying
<nickrud> merriam, I like a cluttered desktop. It's so like my real life :)
<thoreauputic_> _JECKEL_: umm - just edit the menu - takes a few seconds in an editor
<pti-seb> hey
<nickrud> dorel_, me. tab completion trips me again
<pti-seb> I am french
<paradizelost> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pti-seb> and I don't speak english very well
<pti-seb> I have wrote an article
<pti-seb> can you tell me if you understand it ?
<paradizelost> pti-seb: send a link
<pti-seb> http://www.tux-planet.fr/blog/?2006/05/12/78-convertion-de-fichiers-wma-en-mp3-convert-wma-files-to-mp3
<pti-seb> the english part is after the french part
<pti-seb> :-)
<paradizelost> pti-seb: site not loading
<paradizelost> or VERY slow
<pti-seb> you can see this article also by the fedora-people
<_JECKEL_> how does fedora measure up to ubuntu btw?
<paradizelost> pti-seb: ubuntu better.
<paradizelost> !fedora
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<thoreauputic_> _JECKEL_: I have a menu entry "manu editor" that opens the menu in my favourite editor
<thoreauputic_> s/manu/menu
<nickrud> pti-seb, to start with, ubuntu doesn't use yum :)
<pti-seb> I say
<pti-seb> the article is availible to this link : http://fedoraproject.org/people/
<_JECKEL_> ehhh
<paradizelost> pti-seb: is there a reason you don't have the script do subdirs?
<pti-seb> s/yum/apt-get/g
<_JECKEL_> fine I'll switch over to fluxbox. @.@
<paradizelost> pti-seb: ahh, it's a bash script
<pti-seb> paradizelost, no reason
<paradizelost> if you do it in perl it can do subdirs.
<paradizelost> :D
<paradizelost> easily
* thoreauputic_ cheers _JE
* paradizelost hasn't learned all out bash scripting
<pti-seb> I don't like perl, sorry
<pti-seb> you understand my english article ????
<orbish> hello everyone, i'm new and have a question
<Protocol1> ah shucks...ran out of lime soda
<thoreauputic_> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<paradizelost> pti-seb: it's understandable,  i understand the code better than the article
<orbish> i installed ubuntu hoary from an ISO i burned a few months back
<paradizelost> Protocol1: replace it with beer next time
<orbish> is upgrading to breezy important?
<paradizelost> orbish: upgrade to breezy or dapper....
<thoreauputic_> orbish: yes, hoary is getting pretty old now
<pti-seb> paradizelost, ok
<orbish> what's the best way of going about that
<Protocol1> paradizelost, sorry been clean for nine months aint going back
<apol> orbish: it is important, but perhaps you could move to dapper instead...
<paradizelost> pti-seb: but that's because i nitpick minor english misusings
<paradizelost> !upgrade
<paradizelost> !tell orbish about upgrade
<thoreauputic_> orbish: if you want dapper you would need to use a CD unless you want to do two upgrades
<orbish> sigh, i was hoping for a command of some sort
<paradizelost> Protocol1: you do know that beer is healthier than pop right?  except for the following drunkenness
<thoreauputic_> orbish: change your sources from hoary to breezy, update, then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<paradizelost> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<paradizelost> then
<pruebas_> hi! is there a command to kill all processes of a specific user?
<crimsun> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<thoreauputic_> orbish: the URL paradizelost gave tells you about it
<paradizelost> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades\
<paradizelost> minus the \
<orbish> thanks, i'm looking into it now
<thoreauputic_> :)
<Protocol1> paradizelost, yeah....but water or juice will have to do
<ruggy> coffee
<paradizelost> hey, can anyone think of a downside to using carpet cleaner that has a coupon on it that expires 1/31/86?
<paradizelost> my grandpa gave me a can that was under his sink....
<paradizelost> i know offtopic.
<apol> paradizelost: 86?????
<paradizelost> yep
<paradizelost> it's older than my little brother.
<idefix> I just looked at whatever I installed using the repos and I see that it is a hell of a lot.. are any of them recursive or something?
<steveire> Is it common to put your home folder in a separate partition?
<paradizelost> steveire: usually, yes i do
<bimberi> steveire: yes
<paradizelost> idefix: what did you install?
<Jowi> steveire: absoluteley.
<idefix> paradizelost, well I'm sure I didn't select so many (1135)
<steveire> And you do that manually? it's common to have a separate boot partition too?
<paradizelost> steveire: prevents you from losing your data when you have to format
<thoreauputic_> idefix: those are the dependencies, libraries etc
<paradizelost> steveire: you can do it w/ the installer
<paradizelost> steveire: i also usually use a separate DISK
<paradizelost> because if the primary disk goes, and you had the data  on a separate partition, you still lose the partition
<thoreauputic_> idefix: when you install apps you usually get a bunch of smaller packages with it
<steveire> Indeed. So If I have a home folder already on a partition, I can tell the installer that it's there, and not to make a new one? Or do I let it make a new one, and then replace it with my mounted partition?
<Jowi> steveire: because if your system get a hang-over one day and decide to stay in bed taking a break instead of working, you can replace it and still keep your user files intact :)
<paradizelost> idefix: for example, kubuntu-desktop installs about 300MB worth of small packages
<paradizelost> steveire: yes, during the install, you simply do a manual partitioning
<crueldog> I need help about printers
<paradizelost> !printers
<ubotu> somebody said printers was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<paradizelost> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<Jowi> !cups
<ubotu> well, cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<Jowi> ah, that was he same link :)
<crueldog> lol
<crueldog> no
<steveire> And if I have a separate boot partition, Is that where my kernels are kept? (I'm planning on installing multiple distros, or at least having the option to)
<paradizelost> steveire: as long as you mount it at /boot
<crueldog> i serioustl;y need help... i cant get to make my printer print a page
<paradizelost> steveire: yes, that's where the kernels are kept
<paradizelost> crueldog: what type of printer is it? might help to have that info
<Jowi> crueldog: best way is to go to linuxprinting.org and see if there is an updated driver for your printer
<paradizelost> !tell crueldog about ask
<crueldog> ...
<steveire> I currently have the option of using three ubuntu linux kernels at boot. Is that really neccessary, or can I remove the oldest two?
<mumbles> are there any people here that could help me to get my dlink dw=-g650+ workign ?
<paradizelost> steveire: the reason they do that is in case there is a messup and the new kernel doesn't boot.
<mumbles> when ubuntu isent finding any pcimcia cards and widnows is
<paradizelost> if the new kernel boots, you can probably get rid of the old ones
<steveire> OK, cool
<paradizelost> mumbles: do you have your pcmcia drivers loaded?
<orbish> i'm just downloading 6.06, instead of 5.10... is it really buggy?
<mumbles> erm... possabley not
<apol> orbish: its fine
<paradizelost> orbish: just make sure your getting flight 7
<orbish> flight 7?
<crueldog> the driver isnt online
<paradizelost> the latest  version
<thoreauputic_> orbish: pretty stable now from what I hear
<crueldog> HP deskjet 540
<paradizelost> crueldog: gnome or kde?
<mumbles> paradizelost - will the package manager get them ?
<steveire> If I want to make a new boot partition, do I have to remove my current Ubuntu installation, and start again, telling the installer to use the boot partition?
<paradizelost> crueldog: have you installed the printer?
<paradizelost> !pcmcia
<ubotu> paradizelost: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paradizelost> !laptop
<ubotu> I guess laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<paradizelost> crueldog: or just plugged it in?
<crueldog> i plugged
<steveire> Thanks for the help, paradizelost, I hope my questions aren't too stupid. I tend to ask a lot of questions though...
<crueldog> i cant install
<thoreauputic_> grr... no irssi themes fit my setup
<crueldog> nthe driver isnt there!
<paradizelost> crueldog: system->administration->printing
<amphi> steveire: or backup, repartition, and restore
<crueldog> i know
<crueldog> but
<crueldog> the driver isnt there
* thoreauputic_ thinks about writing one and decides he's too lazy
<steveire> amphi: Won't that restore /boot as it is in my current set up?
<ompaul> yaaa he returns
<paradizelost> crueldog: dapper has the drivers.
<paradizelost> :D
<orbish> this is what i'm downloading ubuntu-6.06-beta2-install-i386.iso
<orbish> is that flight 7?
<steveire> nope
<ruggy> no
<orbish> hmm..
<steveire> You'll prob have to do a ton of updating if you do that...
<crueldog> whats dapper?
<crueldog> What is dapper?
<paradizelost> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<paradizelost> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<orbish> just found it   thanks paradize
<steveire> Will grub live on my boot partition too, or does it get installed in the root of whichever distro I use to install it (Am I making %uany%u sense?)
<paradizelost> steveire: the grub files are in /boot, but it installs to the MBR to boot
<majd> Is there a quick tutorial to create a lan network between my linux and windows machines?
<crueldog> paradizelost: what is dapper?
<thoreauputic> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<steveire> dapper is the beta version of ubuntu
<thoreauputic> majd: ^^^
<majd> thoreauputic, thanks
<crueldog> k
<thoreauputic> majd: no problem :)
<amphi> steveire: not if you've made /boot a separate partition, and mounted it
<steveire> paradizelost: What do you mean it installs the MBR to boot? It installs the MBR to whichever disto I use to install it?
<|Sivik|> what is the easy way to install arial in linux?
<crueldog> i have 2 printers, one on parallel port (which i dont find driver) and one on usp, which i have driver, but i cant make it oprint.
<crueldog> usb**
<thoreauputic> steveire: umm - grub installs to the MBR unless you tell it not to
<paradizelost> master boot record
<paradizelost> there is 1 master boot record per hard disk
<paradizelost> it's a 512byte section IIRC
<paradizelost> Seveas: you here?
<crueldog> i have 2 printers, one on parallel port (which i dont find driver) and one on usb, which i have driver, but i cant make it print.
<paradizelost> Seveas: how would one add a link to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/  in the info in !dapper?
<crueldog> thanks for the help (sarcastiquely)
<paradizelost> well all, time to head home.
<Seveas> paradizelost, one wouldn't. The factoid is long already
<bimberi> paradizelost: there's a !flight7 factoid
<steveire> OK, I think I'm beginning to understand, but should I tell grub not to install to the MBR?
<amphi> steveire: grub installs files in /boot/grub
<paradizelost> Seveas: it's a pain to always have to tell people where they can get the cd....
<paradizelost> !flight7
<ubotu> flight7 is probably available via http://www.ubuntu.com/testing, or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<paradizelost> ahh.,
<paradizelost> k
<paradizelost> nm
<paradizelost> :D
<paradizelost> danke
<amphi> steveire: and writes some code to the mbr by default
<paradizelost> we'll cya all l8r.
<thoreauputic> steveire: normally you install grub to the MBR
* paradizelost leaves to let the dog out.... again....
<thoreauputic> steveire: it then puts its config files in /boot/grub
<Minty> Have a printer connected to my XP machine , should i use cups or win smb as choice in settings ??
<bimberi> !xprint
<ubotu> bimberi: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> !xpprint
<ubotu> Printing from ubuntu to an XP connected printer - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter.  Printing from XP to an ubuntu connected printer - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<thoreauputic> bimberi: aha - that's a useful factoid
<thoreauputic> :)
<_JECKEL_> this is odd
<bimberi> !factinfo xpprint
<ubotu> xpprint -- created by bimberi <n=bimberi@144.139.227.130> at Tue Feb 21 15:18:14 2006 (80 days); it has been requested 20 times, last by bimberi, 39s ago.
<dominion> Fact:  The world's largest art gallery is the Winter Palace and Hermitage in St. Petersburg, Russia. Visitors would have to walk 15 miles to see the 322 galleries which house nearly 3 million works of art.
<bimberi> :)
* thoreauputic claps bimberi
<thoreauputic> :)
<_JECKEL_> seems like all my windows and such in fluxbox are stuck on the same orangish brown background theme for input boxes
<majd> hi
<steveire> As my current condition is dual booting XP and Kubuntu, do I make a boot partition, move everything from /boot to it, then reinstall grub?
<majd> i'm trying to kill a process and when i type in the PID it asks me if i really want to do it so i type y then enter and it says operation not permitted
<thoreauputic> steveire: you don't really need a separate boot partition normally...
<Blissex> majd: do it as 'root'.
<mumbles> ok. i try and install pcmcia-modules- and it says its dependent on
<Blissex> steveire: why? whats the point?
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<mumbles> kernel-image-2.4.26-1-686-smp
<_JECKEL_> any idea why my windows on the input boxes would be stuck on one theme in fluxbox even though I change themes?
<steveire> I like ubuntu, but I want to have the option of trying and possibly keeping or removing other linux distros and FreeBSD
<simonpca> plop
<thoreauputic> _JECKEL_: try firing up gnome-theme-manager
<amphi> steveire: just keep /home on a separate partition is enough for that
<mumbles> hwo do i get rid of that dependencey ?
<nickrud> steveire, simply keep some partitions around, and run a master menu.lst
<thoreauputic> _JECKEL_: you can change the theme using that usually - but only if gnome-settings-daemon is running
<Jowi> _JECKEL_: it's a bug. i made some gtk themes myself and sometimes the themes do not get updated properly immediatly
<steveire> No need for a separate boot partition so, you say... nickrud, so leave the partition there available to take a new os if the mood takes me?
<thoreauputic> Jowi: no, he's in fluxbox - and probably not running gnome-settings-daemon
<dolmen> Vim7 will not be in Dapper... Very sad...
<dolmen> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/44269
<steveire> can you tell me anything about Master.list?
<nickrud> steveire, yes.
<steveire> sorry, menu.list. never heard of it
<thoreauputic> _JECKEL_: read the docs at fluxbox.org
<butu> salut
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jowi> thoreauputic: does not matter. fluxbox (and sawfish that i use) does not need the gnome-settings-deamon. i use gtk-chtheme to change the "application" theme
<thoreauputic> _JECKEL_: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook.php
<steveire> Is there any concievable advantage or situation to having a separate boot partition?
<nickrud> steveire, it's the configuration file that you'd use to control booting the partitions.
<Minty> loggin, by all
<_JECKEL_> I got it
<steveire> erm. I use grub to control booting partitions. Is it a file in grub? how would I use it as a master file?
<_JECKEL_> running the theme thing worked
<thoreauputic> Jowi: problem is that "switch" doesn't seem to work for that here - gtk-chtheme you say? haven't heard of that ...
<nickrud> steveire, I use grub now, and find it easier to let /boot exist natively for each os. Sometimes, names of kernels from one partition to another are identical
<riddlebox> how do I stop a module from loading at boot?
<Jowi> thoreauputic: yeah, some wierd bug in gtk-theme-switch2.
<Apostle^> riddlebox, remove it from /etc/modules ?
<majd> Hi, i'm trying to access System>Administration>Network
<majd> and when i type in my password i get this: Failed to run network-admin as user root:
<majd>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<steveire> nickrud: OK, a disadvantage is good enough for me...
<Jowi> thoreauputic: got it from here i think: http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/g/gtk-chtheme/
<steveire> no boot partition it is. Seems like a lot of hassle anyway
<riddlebox> Apostle^, the module is not even in there?
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - is XGL on the latest dapper cd?
<Apostle^> riddlebox, hmm.. don't know then
<Apostle^> Super_Cat_Frog, i don't think XGL is on any ubuntu cd, because it's new and buggy
<tahorg> buggy ?
<Jowi> thoreauputic: ah, even better. found its homepage: http://plasmasturm.org/code/gtk-chtheme/
<tahorg> I'm using it every day
<thoreauputic> riddlebox: used to be you put it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist - but I think that's changed in dapper
<Super_Cat_Frog> ok ta
<Apostle^> tahorg, some people have success others not depending on hardware etc
<riddlebox> ahhh ok
<thoreauputic> Jowi: thanks :)
<tahorg> Apostle^: I agree it's a driver issue
<Jowi> riddlebox: should be /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist for dapper
<riddlebox> Jowi, thanks
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<thoreauputic> oops, big lag followed by flood here.. very odd
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<_JECKEL_> ok..
<_JECKEL_> now..if only I could get rid of that damn scrollbar to the left of aterm..
<steveire> fdisk -l has a star beside my windows partition under boot. What does this mean, and will changing it affect anything?
<thoreauputic> _JECKEL_: aterm +sb
<_JECKEL_> awesome
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> _JECKEL_: you should really read the aterm man page - all sorts of options in there
<ruggy> the world is going to end on monday
<thoreauputic> ruggy: thanks for the warning
* thoreauputic puts his tinfoil hat on
<Jowi> ruggy: better spend my last days configuring ubuntu then!
<majd> Hi, i'm trying to access System>Administration>Network
<majd> and when i type in my password i get this: Failed to run network-admin as user root:
<majd>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<tahorg> ruggy: the're coming, at last.
<_JECKEL_> I find it easier to learn from the experience of others
<_JECKEL_> and fooling around myself
<ompaul> thoreauputic, can you send me the plans for a tin foil hat
<thoreauputic> quick! squash all bugs before Armageddon!
<Twilight_Sun> WINE
<ompaul> !wine
<Twilight_Sun> !wine
<Jowi> ompaul: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tinfoil_hat :P
<ompaul> Twilight_Sun, check the message from ubotu :)
<ompaul> Jowi, thanks
<siriusnova> sup guys
<Twilight_Sun> no recognize
* Twilight_Sun has quit IRC
* Twilight_Sun -wre
<mumbles> . i try and install pcmcia-modules- and it says its dependent on kernel-image-2.4.26-1-686-smp how do i sort this out ?
<Twilight_Sun> how do tou load driectX through wine
<Twilight_Sun> you8
<Twilight_Sun> *
<Twilight_Sun> **************
<majd> how can i see how much space is left on my hard drive?
<amphi> majd: df [-h] 
<majd> df: `[-h] ': No such file or directory
<Jowi> "df -h"
<siriusnova> haha this website is cool
<siriusnova> it lets you watch tv shows and episodes
<siriusnova> for free
<siriusnova> :D
* mumbles goes mad
<Twilight_Sun> peer
<siriusnova> it works in linux too >.<
<Twilight_Sun> is there a way to upgrade DXdiag?
<majd> i love the fact that i don't have enough space to delete stuff
<ompaul> mako, good evening
<tahorg> majd: you are really strange
<majd> tahorg, why?
<majd> i think i figured it out
<majd> i have 1gb in my trash
<Trashcan> lol
<tech_> how do I install verlihub
<tech_> ?
<tahorg> majd: good guess :)
<rab> Can some one help me get the Perl NET::IRC module working?
<stevio> I was not very smart earlier and I deleted the bottom panel where the windows kind of minimize to, how can I get this back? I added a new panel on the desktop, but the windows don't minimize to them.
<mumbles> woo package manager dosent like me tongiht
<rab> stevio, right click ont he panel and go to add to panel, Then select window list
<CaNesOnE> ??
<CaNesOnE> hi
<Mystery47> hi
<CaNesOnE> whats is your from?
<rab> Can some one help me get the Perl NET::IRC module working?
<Old> for ddclient installation, is the "interface used for dynamic DNS service" eth=0 or?
<Twilight_Sun> java is a peice of crap
<Jowi> Old: depends. are you behind a router?
<Old> No
<_jason> rab: libnet-irc-perl
<Old> its eth=0, not eth0
<Old> right?
<rab> _jason, i receive errors
<rab> _jason, rabrab.no-ip.org/errors/
<Old> Jowi, correct?
<_jason> rab: maybe #perl can be more helpful or two ##... idk
<rab> _jason, k thanks
<Jowi> Old: if=eth0
<_jason> rab: I can't access your site by the way
<Old> is it if=eth0
<Jowi> yes
<Old> sure?
<Jowi> Old: are you using a ppp0 connection?
<rab> _jason, how about now?
<Old> cheers mate
<paradizelos1> hey all, is there any way to pre-empt an existing IRC connection i have in gaim on another PC i currently don't have access to?
<Old> it worked Jowi
<Old> dunno
<Old> :D
<Jowi> cool Old
<_jason> rab: 404 it seems
<Apostle^> paradizelos1, msg nickserv ghost username password
<Apostle^> i believe ..
<Twilight_Sun> Can DX be upgraded on Linux?
<rab> odd, it was working earlier
<steveire> What kind of filesystem should I use for my /home partition?
<mantono^> !mpd
<ubotu> mantono^: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Jowi> steveire: ext3 is recommended
<Apostle^> steveire, ext3 is good
<thoreauputic> steveire: good ol' ext3 is fine
<_jason> rab: it's going to http://24.154.232.113:8008/errors/
<ompaul> steveire, unless you have some special requirements defaults are good
<rab> yea
<steveire> cool. Would fat work just as well?
<ompaul> steveire, no
<thoreauputic> steveire: no!
<rab> _jason, you got it it?
<steveire> hehe
<Jowi> steveire: no. fat does not have "permissions"
<thoreauputic> steveire: fat is rubbish
<_jason> rab: 404 though
<|Sivik|> what is the command to get into the file manager as a root
<rab> _jason, I'm hosting it off my pc
<ompaul> thoreauputic, don't insult rubbish :)
<nny> wow
<thoreauputic> ompaul: haha :)
<steveire> Ah. That explains why I couldn't play music off my fat32 partition.
* nny found a new laptop that ubuntu hates
<steveire> I think...
<HIGH-FREQ> |Sivik|: u mean nautilus
<amphi> nny: heh
<paradizelost> steveire: ext3 is fine, but i usually prefer reiserfs
<|Sivik|> HIGH-FREQ, yes
<Jowi> you finally made you hat ompaul :)
<nny> asus aj6c... not loving alot of stuff for me right now
<steveire> What about vfat? I thought that was lixux catch-all
<|Sivik|> HIGH-FREQ, i never can remember that bloody command
<ompaul> steveire, no it does not, you most likely do not have codecs
<Ykstort> :O
<paradizelost> vfat ~ fat32
<ompaul> !codecs
<nny> even pcmcia/wireless is acting up
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Ykstort> I'm unbanned !
<amphi> steveire: vfat is t3h 3vi1
<lullabud> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<_jason> steveire: fat doesn't allow for linux to use permissions correctly
<paradizelost> !vfat
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<HIGH-FREQ> |Sivik|: should be like sudo -s nautilus?  maybe...
<Jowi> steveire: vfat = fat32
<steveire> crystal clear now folks. Thanks.
<nny> so yeah, speaking of fat32, is that the best way for sharing storage for a dual boot right now?
<|Sivik|> /usr/bin/nautilus: /usr/bin/nautilus: cannot execute binary file
<Ykstort> nny, pretty much
<thoreauputic> nny: sadly yes
<paradizelost> nny: you could get the ext2 driver for windows
<_jason> rab: however if I get rid of the errors/ it takes me to your homepage
<Jowi> nny: you can do that. but there is also ext drivers for win
<nny> paradizelost: hows that work?
<nny> is it better?
<steveire> nny, that's what I'm currently doing, but I understand you can make windows read etx...
<steveire> ext*
<Apostle^> nny, the ext2 driver for windows works perfectly
<thoreauputic> paradizelost: i hear scary things about the ext2 driver for windows...
<Apostle^> it just shows it as another drive
<paradizelost> nny: i haven't set it up myself, but a buddy had it working nicely
<|Sivik|> HIGH-FREQ, that wasn't right
<nny> rock on i'll do that for sotrage
<Apostle^> it's just point and click, works perfectly
<HIGH-FREQ> hmm..ya i just checked it
<Seq> I've had pretty good luck using the ext driver in windows, except it places a RECYCLED folder on each partition
<nny> now i just need to figure out why this install is fighting me on networking
<|Sivik|> HIGH-FREQ, its without the -s
<rab> _jason, oh yeah i deleted it this morning, h/o
<_jason> rab: and error without the s takes me to a listing of bot.pl and perl.png
<paradizelost> i think i's caled e2fs
<HIGH-FREQ> aah
<Seq> which is matched by a .TRASH-$user on each fat32 partition, so it balances ;)
<mako> ompaul: hey there
<thoreauputic> slowing down now
<rab> _jason, you it's up
<thoreauputic> oops
<rab> _jason, thats the errors
<Cooner750> Having problems here. ALSA does not work correctly, but OSS does. However audio in Flash does not work with OSS enabled. How can I get that to work?
<_jason> rab: should your code read Nest::IRC or Net::pl??
<thoreauputic> wrong window
<ompaul> mako, got about 2 minutes?
<nny> why would this dapper install have wifi0/wlan0 listed as interfaces, but on my other laptop (breezy) it shows as eth0?
<nny> er eth1
<mako> ompaul: sure
<paradizelost> nny: the way the driver makes it show
<nny> these ornioco cards work fine on my laptop, but are acting trippy on the other one
<paradizelost> nny: mine shows as eth0
<nny> hermes chipsetr
<nny> hmm
<Larsson-Sweden> When i am using fglrx, and using the vidix video driver in a videoplayer like xine or mplayer, there is only a pink/green screen where the image should be on my tv. I am using tv-out, and where the movie should be, there is only a pink or green screen. It works with the vesa driver for X tough.
<ompaul> mako, can I give you a bell or do you want to stay on irc?
<mumbles> ok... i cant get my laptop to find my dlink airepluss dwl-g650+
<paradizelost> nny: but for the dapper issues, i'd ask in #ubuntu+1
<rab> _jason, wow  all that for a typo o.O
<_jason> rab: :)
<rab> _jason thanks anyways
<nny> thanks
<mumbles> anyone got any ideas ?
<Old> where's the trashcan in ubuntu if theres any?
<Old> :E
<paradizelost> Old: icon in the bottom right corner
<paradizelost> in gnom
<paradizelost> gnome
<Jowi> Larsson-Sweden: probably a kernel driver bug. had the same prob with my non-ati card. I don't know the fglrx drivers but I would try a different kernel first of all
<paradizelost> Larsson-Sweden: have you tried the ati control panel and changed the settings for the tv?
<gnomefreak> Old: /home/usrname/.trash   iirc
<_jason> Old, gnomefreak: capital T, .Trash
<ryanpg> anyone running dapper and FOSS ati driver care to check if EXA is working? it's not for me.
<gnomefreak> _jason: ty soryr
<paradizelost> ryanpg: try in #ubuntu+1
<daryl_> ls
<gnomefreak> s/soryr/sorry
<ryanpg> paradizelost, ty
<thoreauputic> daryl_: command not found ;-)
<Larsson-Sweden> Jowi, i've had this problem for a long time. I have changed kernels several times.
<paradizelost> !ls
<ubotu> hmm... ls is the command used to LiSt the contents of a directory in Linux.
<Larsson-Sweden> paradizelost, yes. No luck.
<sarixe> does anyone know how to mount an ntfs in dapper with full permissions? i was able to mount one with permissions 500, but i can't figure out a+rwx...
<gnomefreak> sarixe: try #ubuntu+!
<paradizelost> sarixe: try in #ubuntu+1
<sarixe> k
<sarixe> thanks
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1 even
<thoreauputic> sarixe: you can't write to ntfs
<sarixe> ...
<sarixe> k
<paradizelost> it can be done, not safely
<Jowi> Larsson-Sweden: ah. that's crap. how about turning off framebuffer in grub? (add "vga=normal")
<sarixe> well don't you think that after about 5 years of ntfs, somebody would have come up with linux compatability for it?
<Seq> can you create new files in NTFS yet with the unsafe writing ability, or are you still limited to doing equivilant overwrites?
<Larsson-Sweden> Jowi, can that make a diff? Im running the videos in X, and it works with vesa.
<thoreauputic> sarixe: they would have if MS had given out the specs
<paradizelost> sarixe: it's due to NTFS being a M$ product and them not releasing the specs for it
<sarixe> i see
<amphi> Larsson-Sweden: any reason not to use the xv driver?
<paradizelost> sarixe: as i said, it can be done, just not safely, there is a fairly high risk of data corruption
<thoreauputic> sarixe: complain to the chair throwing champion
<thoreauputic> ;)
<paradizelost> DEVELOPERS!DEVELOPERS!DEVELOPERS!DEVELOPERS!DEVELOPERS!
<paradizelost> :D
<amphi> heh
<thoreauputic> mokey dancer!
<_jason> ha
<thoreauputic> *monkey dancer!
<Jowi> Larsson-Sweden: it can. as I said, my kernel drivers + xorg driver combo had wierd things going on for awhile
* paradizelost wishes he could kick balmer in the nutz
<amphi> did Flying Chair Linux ever get done?
<Larsson-Sweden> amphi, mplayer can't find that driver.
<thoreauputic> paradizelost: you could, if he has any
* thoreauputic apologises for the CoC violation
<Larsson-Sweden> Jowi, is there a GUI for confing grub?
<paradizelost> CoC?
<paradizelost> ah, code of conduct
<thoreauputic> !coc
<ubotu> well, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<paradizelost> thoreauputic: it's not as bad as yesterday when a guy was being an idiot and asking for help pirating a cd basically, and i told him to type a command on the CLI
<paradizelost> :D
<thoreauputic> paradizelost: was that the guy with the *.mp3.rar file ?
<Jowi> Larsson-Sweden: ummm... no idea :) to test without framebuffer without changing a thing; when grub starts, "edit" the like and add "vga=normal" after "root=/dev/..." entry and boot it. if it doesn't work you don't have to edit any configs and stuff
<paradizelost> no, GTA_VICECITY.ISO
<paradizelost> or something like that
<thoreauputic> paradizelost: haha - I see
<Jowi> s/like/line
<thoreauputic> paradizelost: mount -o loop GTA_VICECITY.ISO
<_jason> what are the advantages to turning on the gramebuffer?
<paradizelost> yep
<_jason> framebuffer even
<paradizelost> !forkbomb
<ubotu> somebody said forkbomb was http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<amphi> Larsson-Sweden: mplayer -vo xv doesn't work?
<thoreauputic> paradizelost: hmm that's only half of the command I guess
<mumbles> dose anyone care to do a one to one in helping me with my wireless card ?
<paradizelost> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Larsson-Sweden> amphi, no, that video driver can't be found.
<amphi> Larsson-Sweden: that's very strange
<thoreauputic> mumbles: it's generally bad form to ask for individual attention
<Jowi> _jason: framebuffer make cool splash screens during startup. and on integrated graphic cards with shared memory you can set the memory consumption in the bios to your likings
<amphi> mumbles: just ask
<mumbles> my laptop dose not find my dlink airepluss dwl-g650+
<_jason> Jowi: ah I see, because when i turn it on X refuses to start.  So I was wondering what I was missing.  Thanks
<paradizelost> mumbles: do an lspci - is your card in the list, if usb, try lsusb
<mumbles> paradizelost - thats the thing. i cant find any mention of the card in there
<mumbles> but if i do a ldiswrapper -l it says its found it
<paradizelost> is it USB, PCI, or PCMCIA
<paradizelost> mumbles: try in #ndiswrapper
<mumbles> pcmcia
<paradizelost> is your PCMCIA slot working?
<Jowi> mumbles: check here http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ to see which driver you need to load
<mumbles> it works under lwindows
<mumbles> erm windows
<amphi> mumbles: that is not relevant ;)
<paradizelost> mumbles: you have to have your pcmcia slot working in LINUX before the system can see the card you put in
<thoreauputic> amphi: still doing the Nepal thing? You used to hang out in #linux, right?
<amphi> thoreauputic: yeah - no, not there ATM - I'll be going in about a month, probably
<thoreauputic> amphi: ah! OK I remembered correctly then :)
<amphi> indeed ;)
<mumbles> paradizelost - it says that all the drivers are there and workign
<amphi> thoreauputic: you were .au IIRC?
* gnomefreak brb if this thing ever decides to do what i told it to :(
<paradizelost> mumbles: show me the line
<thoreauputic> amphi: yup. Still am :)
<paradizelost> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<amphi> mumbles: does 'sudo ifconfig -a' show the interface?
<mumbles> one sec. just firing up xchat so i dont have to keep chaning screens
<kingspawn> amphi: every time you talk to "mumbles" I read your lines as really grumpy :) "amphi mumbles: I am really tired of this now..."
<[lastnight] > what repositories are 'safe' to use after a default install? everything in the /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<[lastnight] > or just a few of them
<[lastnight] > and what about adding extra  repositories ?
<paradizelost> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<paradizelost> !suppositories
<ubotu> paradizelost: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lindsay> i'm having a problem with my video, i recently installed ubuntu from the cd i just downloaded, then it told me to update, now when i reinstalled all the text is messed up and barely readable
<thoreauputic> kingspawn: amphi is an old hand :) And a helpful one at that
<kingspawn> thoreauputic: hehe, yeah, just looks so funny :)
<[lastnight] > there are a few comments in the /etc/apt/sources.list file almost warning against using some of the repositories
<paradizelost> lindsay: what video card you using?
<amphi> kingspawn: heh
<lindsay> um, i'm not sure it's a laptop
<paradizelost> lindsay: are you using breezy or dapper?
<thoreauputic> kingspawn: I'm the grumpy one
<[lastnight] > i mean , can we trust the binaries served  by those operating the repos?
<lindsay> i'm not sure of that either
<kingspawn> [lastnight] : the official ones? indeed.
<kingspawn> thoreauputic: hehe
<lindsay> breezy
<steveire> currently my NTFS partition has the boot flag. Can I change that and does it matter
<steveire> ?
<paradizelost> steveire: do you still want to boot to windows at all?
* thoreauputic kicks kingspawn into the middle of next week and growls ferociously
<[lastnight] > kingspawn thanks, i hope you're right :  )
<steveire> yep. sometimes
<gleesond> anyone have a good website for buying ram?
<paradizelost> steveire: then i'd leave it as is
<kingspawn> thoreauputic: *ouch*
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: where are the aliases for bash kept? ~/.bash_profile ~/.bashrc or ~/.bashrc~
<paradizelost> gleesond: http://www.newegg.com
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: mine are in ~/.bashrc
<kingspawn> gnomefreak: files ending with a ~ are usually emacs backups
<steveire> what would happen if I moved the flag to my linux partition?
* gnomefreak getting real tired of this darn script
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<lindsay> all the text and lines are solid, they are more dashed and spread apart
<paradizelost> steveire: if the system is booing now, i'd leave it alone
<amphi> steveire: the 'bootable' flag?
<gleesond> (gnome 2.14)++
<___gn0m3___> hi
* paradizelost waves his boot flag in the iar
* paradizelost air
<amphi> steveire: linux doesn't care about the bootable flag
<___gn0m3___> anyone know how i can get steam/counterstrike for ubuntu breezy
<defendguin> dvd playback was working 2 days ago using totem gst  now i get the message that i dont have the proper plugin to play DVDs what update did this and do i need another plugin?  im using dapper
<steveire> There is a star under boot beside my NTFS partition, amphi. I don't know what it;s for.
<defendguin> mplayer can play dvds fine
<AnsiC> hello
<paradizelost> ___gn0m3___: you could try cedega
<___gn0m3___> !cedega
<paradizelost> !tell ___gn0m3___ about cedega
<mumbles_laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13882
<___gn0m3___> is it free?
<steveire> what do you mean linux doesn't care about it?
<amphi> steveire: I'd leave that - windows used to feel sad without it, dunno if it still does
<thoreauputic> steveire: I told you about an hour ago that it means windows is bootable
<paradizelost> ___gn0m3___: no
<___gn0m3___> crud
<AnsiC> i have reinstalled ubuntu this morning but synaptic do not find mplayer
<___gn0m3___> anything free?
<paradizelost> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<steveire> I must have missed that thoreauputic.
<pike_> advise please, setting up the dhcp daemon i can just leave config file alone and edit /etc/default/dhcp and add the interface i want to right?
<mpmc> I've got X working with TV out on my NV card but the TV output is black & white.. :(
<paradizelost> ___gn0m3___: could try wine, but it doesn't work so well for directx games
<amphi> ___gn0m3___: all those underscores are somewhat irritating
<thoreauputic> steveire: you seem to be a terrible worrier ;-)
<Jowi> defendguin: totem is a bit wierd atm. try mounting your dvd. then go to Movie-OpenLocation and type in /media/your_mountpoint to see if that works
<amphi> heheh
<defendguin> ok Jowi
* paradizelost kicks ___gn0m3___ in the head for using so many underscores
<steveire> I'd call myself thoro in preparation
<mpmc> Any ideas>
<paradizelost> mpmc: usually a sign your not using a good cable
<amphi> steveire: "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" ;)
* thoreauputic deletes ___gn0m3___ and leaves only underscores and dots
<___gn0m3___> what happened?
<mumbles_laptop> paradizelost,  - amphi   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13883 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13882
<___gn0m3___> what u guys doing :] 
<popey> mpmc: outputting NTSC to a PAL TV or vice versa?
<lindsay> paradizelost, all the lines and text are broken up and pixelated
<steveire> grand so... I'm still reading loads about partitions before I do anything though...
* pike_ grumbles about man pages
<cafuego> somebody set up us the bomb!
<amphi> ___gn0m3___: your nick makes my display unaesthetic
<Jowi> amphi: haha
<maxallen> any advice on adding fonts to Xft?
<mpmc> paradizelost: It was in colour when, I followed the standard clone version... (PAL-I).. I set it to PAL-I but It's black & white & I can see lines..
<paradizelost> mumbles: looks to me like its working for you
<amphi> Jowi: seriously, I'm readying the oubliette
<CaptainMorgan> jeezum.. I haven't been here in awhile, how do I install thunderbird or firefox from the command line if I have the .tar?
<paradizelost> mumbles: just have to configure it
<popey> mpmc: are you sure it's set to RGB and not AV?
<thoreauputic> ___gn0m3___: I really frown on underscores, and []  {} ()\ etc in nicks - they look lame
<paradizelost> mumbles: it's wlan0
<popey> mpmc: the TV that is?
<thoreauputic> :D
<mumbles_laptop> paradizelost,  - thats the onbord wich dosent pick up most of the wireless networks
<popey> mpmc: I have the same problem with my commercial DVD player and my TV - I have to switch inputs on the TV
<paradizelost> ___gn0m3___: not only do they look bad, but they are a pain to type
<mpmc> popey: It's through SVideo...
<popey> mpmc: yeah, I know
<CaptainMorgan> !firefox
<popey> mpmc: so is my tv
* thoreauputic cals for a general larting of ___gn0m3___ 
<Jowi> amphi: for just a second I looked at the TV then looked back at the screen again and though "what the *@! happened in the channel" :)
<CaptainMorgan> !thunderbird
<ubotu> I heard thunderbird is a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<lindsay> paradizelost, is there anything i can update, it was working fine before i restarted after the update
<mpmc> popey: How do I change the output?
<paradizelost> lindsay: you'll need to know what type of card it is
* amphi offers ___gn0m3___ the /nick command
<popey> mpmc: I don't think you do, I think it's the TV that needs to be told to expect a different input
<popey> mpmc: that's what I have to do on my Sony TV
<popey> mpmc: or I get B&W
<paradizelost> lindsay: what brand is it?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I extract to run?
<thoreauputic> Jowi: you  know you are in trouble when you try to tab-complete the TV remote control
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<lindsay> paradizelost, can i check it inside linux? because i can't find it on the case
<mpmc> popey: I've switched to RGB, there is no output..
* Jowi tab-completes thoreauputic with a trout
<Jowi> :)
<popey> thoreauputic: you know you've been on irc too much when you say "slash me needs a drink" in real life
<amphi> thoreauputic: there's a script for irssi which uses a dictionary to let you tab-complete every word ;)
<mpmc> popey: Blank screen..
<paradizelost> mpmc: the cable doesn't have any bent pins does it?
<popey> mpmc: maybe it's not RGB
<mpmc> Nope No bent pins
<paradizelost> lindsay: what brand is it? gateway, dell, ibm, lenovo, hp?
<popey> mpmc: but it's definately a setting on the tv
* thoreauputic offers Jowi an originality award for the use of "trout" in an action
<Flannel> amphi: really?  I find myself trying to tab complete longer words, heh.
<thoreauputic> heh
<Jowi> CaptainMorgan: you need to be more precise than that
<paradizelost> popey: i've had cables that were yellow on the ends not be good enough for vid. from a comp.
<CaptainMorgan> noh.. that's not it.. tar -zxvf...
<Larsson-Sweden> Adding vga=normal did not help.
<lindsay> paradizelost, toshiba satellite M35
<CaptainMorgan> Jowi, I just want to update from the 1.07 to 1.50
<popey> paradizelost: I just have one svideo cable from my dvd to my tv
<popey> paradizelost: and one tv channel is set to AV the other is set to something else..
<thoreauputic> amphi: I keep trying to tab-complete when I'm writing emails :D
<mpmc> popey: It isn't because, It works perfect if I use the Clone Option etc..
<CaptainMorgan> I thought I would install them separately, now Im second guessing..
<popey> ok
<amphi> Flannel: yeah, really - it's on irssi.org, the file is dictcomplete.pl
<paradizelost> lindsay: probably intel graphics then
<Jowi> CaptainMorgan: are you talking about thunderbird or firefox?
<paradizelost> did you do a dist-upgrade as well?
<CaptainMorgan> both
<Jowi> Larsson-Sweden: dapper or breezy?
<amphi> thoreauputic: and using zsh just makes it worse ;)
<mpmc> popey: I'll use the pastebin, So you can take a look..
<Jowi> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<lindsay> paradizelost, what do you suggest?
<paradizelost> lindsay: did you o a dist-upgrade as well?
<paradizelost> or just what the little icon at the top suggested?
<paradizelost> lindsay: have you tried changing your resolution?
<JonBoon> Is there a particular site you prefer people buy the Ubuntu: from beginner to proffesional book from?
<paradizelost> lindsay system->preferences->screen resolution?
<paradizelost> !book
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<lindsay> paradizelost,  yes
<mpmc> popey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13884 anything you can see?
<paradizelost> lindsay: and what all do you have for choices there?
<lindsay> paradizelost, it fixes the problem if it gets smaller like 600x800
<lindsay> paradizelost,  600x800 up to 1200x800
<paradizelost> lindsay: as in you set the resolution higher?
<paradizelost> lindsay: LCD screens have what's called "Native Resolutions", a setting at which any below you go, the quality gets worse
<popey> mpmc: you in the UK?
<mpmc> popey: yes
<popey> :) me too
<lindsay> paradizelost, when it's 1280x800 it's messed up, if i drop to 600x800 it looks smooth
<lindsay> =/
<mpmc> popey: Using an Alba crappy 14ich TV
<Aviklund> Hallo
<popey> mpmc: that may be why
<popey> my new sony doesn't do it, but my old one does
<paradizelost> lindsay: k.  when you have it at the 1280x800 what is the frequency?
<paradizelost> 60hz?
<lindsay> yea
<lindsay> that's the only choice
<orbish> what resolution are you trying to get?
<maxallen> I've installed the artwiz-aleczapka fonts on my computer, but I can't get GTK apps to access them, any tips?
<lindsay> 1280x800
<paradizelost> did you say M45?
<Jowi> lindsay: 60 is normal for a LCD monitor
<mpmc> popey: It works fine, If I follow the Wiki For the clone version & It works perfect as a Dual Screen on Windows
<lindsay> M35
<mpmc> I'm gonna go insane
<AnsiC> if i try to install mplayer-i686 using synaptic
<AnsiC> mplayer-custom:
<AnsiC>  Dipende: libavcodec2  but it is not installable
<Jowi> lindsay: are you using the correct video driver? have you tried with the vesa driver?
<orbish> it could probably be fixed editing xorg.conf
<tahorg> mpmc: why ? because it works fine ?
<orbish> that's how i fixed mine to work @ 1280x720
<lindsay> no i havn't tried any other drivers
<HotDrive> hi. can somebody tell me how to install more video codecs in ubuntu?
<paradizelost> lindsay: i can't find anything, and it's been a LONG time since i've done anything w/ intel drivers
<paradizelost> !codecs
<mpmc> tahorg: the problem is, I want to use the TV for watching films, Not as a clone..
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Larsson-Sweden> Jowi, im the guy with the vidix problem with fglrx driver. I am using dapper now, but had the same problem with breezy.
<popey> mpmc: change TVOutFormat to "Composite"
<JonBoon> Is there a particular site you prefer people buy the Ubuntu: from beginner to proffesional book from?
<orbish> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<paradizelost> JonBoon: give it up already....
<HotDrive> !easysource
<CaptainMorgan> thanks jowi
<mpmc> popey: ok.. be right back
<CaptainMorgan> got a link for tb now?
<popey> mpmc: upper case
<popey> "COMPOSITE"
<Jowi> lindsay, orbish: I'm just being curious here; with a wide screen display, does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" give you the correct resolution options?
<AnsiC> why libavcodec2 is not installable ????
<JonBoon> i asked two times, go do something else
<maxallen> so, any tips for installing fonts to Xft? I've been trying for the past two days, and so far have gotten nowhere
<vicente> ./server irc.cl
<orbish> not sure to be honest jowi
<orbish> i'm really a newb
<popey> AnsiC: libavcodeccvs?
<thoreauputic> !info libavcodec2
<orbish> but the best way for me to get my resolution was to google my resolution and xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> no such package according to ubotu
<orbish> and looked through configuration files and edited mine accordingly
<mpmc> popey: Rofl that fixed it!
<popey> :)
<popey> see
<AnsiC> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<popey> I knew it
<mpmc> In full colour :D
<popey> you either had to tell the telly to do it or the computer
<popey> :)
<mpmc> Thanks for the help :D
<popey> no probs
<Jowi> Larsson-Sweden: maybe you can have a look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs . sometimes a bug-entry there provide with a temporary fix as well.
<joedj> anyone know how to tell 'mencoder' to output files suitable for VCDs?
<paradizelost> joedj: try man mencoder
<Jowi> ok orbish
* paradizelost goes to grab some food
<Jowi> ubotu, tell lindsay about resolution
<stoft> running dapper, where in the physical fs is "media:/"?
<joedj> paradizelost: the man page isn't particularly helpful; it shares the same man page as mplayer
<amphi> joedj: you'd be better off looking under /usr/share/doc/mencoder
<Jowi> lindsay: check the link ubotu maybe it can help you out
<popey> stoft: there is no media:/   there is /media/
<Wyred> strange
<amphi> joedj: man mencoder isn't the easiest read ;)
<CaptainMorgan> jowi, how about thunderbird?
<ihaveavirus> how do i format my mbr in linux?
<Wyred> just looked and in the apps folder I don't have the run command
<amphi> ihaveavirus: what do you mean?
<Jowi> CaptainMorgan: well, I'm using dapper atm so thunderbird is the latest for me. can't help there i'm afraid
<popey> back so soon mpmc ?
<popey> :)
<pike_> ihaveavirus: grub-install might be easiest
<ihaveavirus> I want to remove the virus i have
<ihaveavirus> would that format it again?
<popey> hahaha
<popey> accurate nick
<Wyred> lol
<AnsiC> where can i download win32codeccd
<Wyred> try running aegis
<AnsiC> where can i download win32codecs
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<maxallen> !fonts
<ubotu> somebody said fonts was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<ihaveavirus> aegis?
<stoft> popey: If I write "media:/" in a konqueror window there are volumes. right click on a volume gives me a physical device name, but I want to work with the logical device name, the one shown in konqueror...
<tahorg> ihaveavirus: what virus is it ?
<MisterN> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thoreauputic> !easysource
<tahorg> ihaveavirus: is it calld grub ?
<Wyred> it's the antivirus programme that comes with ubunut
<popey> stoft: ahh, sorry, I don't use kde
<AnsiC> but were ??
<AnsiC> there is not codecs in this page
<amphi> ihaveavirus: just leave it there, ubuntu won't mind
<amphi> ihaveavirus: boot sector viruses are a rarity these days
<AnsiC> Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_STRING, expecting ')' in /var/www/www.ubuntulinux.nl/public_html/content/php/source-o-matic.php on line 206
<orbish> that easysource url isn't working
<AnsiC> this is the page:
<AnsiC> Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_STRING, expecting ')' in /var/www/www.ubuntulinux.nl/public_html/content/php/source-o-matic.php on line 206
<ihaveavirus> its not detected by nod32, but i reinstalled windows, and everytime i log in windows my system32 folder opens. Wich makes me think since i have a clean install it must be a virus
<stoft> popey: np, thnx anyway, stupid of me not asking in #kubuntu first.
<AnsiC> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<CaptainMorgan> is weatherbug the same on Win?
<lindsay> it works with 1152x768 so i'll just leave it at that thanks for your help
<CaptainMorgan> im worried about sypware..
<CaptainMorgan> but it's not possible right?
<gnu2it2> is there a simple mail system that supports smtp, pop3 and imap?
<AnsiC> there is not win32codecs in this page
<popey> gnu2it2: evolution?
<paradizelost> !w32codecs
<syndicate47> what's the best way of getting computers on a network to share downloaded packages?
<amphi> ihaveavirus: I very much doubt you have a bootsector virus
<popey> synak: apt-catcher
<paradizelost> !tell AnsiC about w32codecs
<Wyred> !tell Wyred about w32codecs
<gnu2it2> popey: i need server side for small home network
<popey> gnu2it2: mutt?
<ihaveavirus> amphi, but i know for sure if i do it will be gone if i format my mbr right?
<popey> gnu2it2: oh sorry, a mail server?
<gnu2it2> y
<CaptainMorgan> no problemo jowi, i used the wiki.. dummy me
<popey> gnu2it2: dovecot for imap server and postfix for smtp
<ihaveavirus> amphi,  I don't know why this folder opens in windows, and ive ran all the online scanners, and user nod32 and a squared
<amphi> ihaveavirus: you can never be sure ;) see http://www.acm.org/classics/sep95/
<tatters> bytes /sec    = 1,700,474  how many MB per sec is that?
<gnu2it2> postfix is working,, but not getting my imap from uw-imapd
<Jowi> cool CaptainMorgan
<AnsiC> tks
<popey> gnu2it2: personally I use exim4 for smtp, teapop for pop3 and dovecot for imap
<AnsiC> i finded the codecs
<mmmiiikkkeee> when i boot up the process the says 'configuring network interfaces' and that process never ends... so i ^C to kill it ever thing starts up but i have to do 'sudo ifup rausb0' to start my wireless
<gnu2it2> popey: so no simple all in 1 vendor solution?
<popey> mmmiiikkkeee: do you also have an ethernet device onboard your machine other than the usb device?
<ompaul> steveire, its all really cool, and you won't be the first to do this fantasic thing :-)
<popey> gnu2it2: not really that I know of
<steveire> partitioning?
<popey> gnu2it2: but they're all pretty easy to setup for a home network
<Old> how do i give full access to a user named cz in the map /home/cz, he should be allwoed to delete files, upload, etc
<mmmiiikkkeee> yea there is an on board ethernet
<amphi> ihaveavirus: just reinstall your boot loader if you want
<dura> Old, man chmod and man chown
<popey> mmmiiikkkeee: is it plugged into anything? if not, that's why the delay
<popey> mmmiiikkkeee: if you're not using it you can disable it
<pike_> help pike plz: im trying to setup a dchp server like: modem--ubuntu--othercomputer i have 2 nics eth0 and eth1 ubuntu uses eth1 to connect to modem i want to connect other comp to eth0 i declared eth0 in /etc/default/dhcp and put a simple subnet declaration in dhcpd.conf.  but dhcpd -f says no subnet declaration for eth1.
<mmmiiikkkeee> its not pluged in and it _IS_ disabled
<mmmiiikkkeee> its not a delay it hangs NEVER stops
<popey> mmmiiikkkeee: disabled in BIOS or in Ubuntu or both?
<mmmiiikkkeee> i disabled it in ubuntu
<mmmiiikkkeee> i can try the bios too... but i dont think this is the ethernet causing this??
<popey> what's the problem? the delay?
<mmmiiikkkeee> it gets stuck on configuring network interfaces
<popey> yes, that will be one of your network devices
<mmmiiikkkeee> is there a way to look at its log file to see what it was doing at the time?
<eugman> +p How can I see all the processes running from the terminal?
<popey> eugman: ps -ef
<dedalus> hi i try to uninstall gnome-games cause i'm little short on my hard disk and it says it gonna uninstall gnome
<popey> eugman: ps -aux
<amphi> eugman: ps aux
<popey> what he said
<popey> he?
<dedalus> have you already seen that ?
<amphi> dedalus: that's probably just a meta-package that 'includes' the games package
<mmmiiikkkeee> the wireless is the only one enabled... so it must be that one... but i knwo it works cause after startup i can 'sudo ifup rausb0' to make it work instantly
<popey> dedalus: have you cleaned up your apt repository, that'll free up some space.. "sudo apt-get clean"
<dedalus> amphi that's the same for abiword and gnumeric
<popey> dedalus: not surprising
<ihaveavirus> in fdisk is hda the mbr or hd0?
<dedalus> popey yes apt-get autoclean and rm *.deb /var/cache/apt/
<popey> dedalus: delete from trash?
<mumbles> any hints on getting a wlan setup properly ?
<CaptainMorgan> shoot, how do I change the opening of thunderbird so that it opens from an icon? right now it only opens by command line.. I want both options..
<mmmiiikkkeee> how do i look at the log files of what it was doing at start up when it says 'configuring network interfaces'
<dedalus> popey, what ?
<amphi> dedalus: do apt-cache show gnome and see if it says it's a metapackage
<popey> dedalus: there's a lovely app for kde called filelight which shows where your disk space has gone.. shame - if you install it, it will install kde libs which will chew up more space
<popey> dedalus: not really what you want :)
<eugman> How do I select applications without the mouse?
<amphi> mumbles: ifconfig, iwconfig, iwlist, /etc/network/interfaces, ...
<popey> eugman: ALT+F1
<dedalus> popey i'm gonna try cause i've already have kde libs
<popey> cool
<popey> it's very nice
<amphi> eugman: alt-ctrl-f1 if you're in X
<Old> how do i give full access to a user named cz in the map /home/cz, he should be allwoed to delete files, upload, etc
<amphi> eugman: but you mean gui stuff perhaps?
<lasindi> Hi all, I am looking at getting a PPC Mac on which I'm going to install Ubuntu/Kubuntu. Since I do 3D game programming, I was wondering: what is the state of OpenGL-acceleration for graphics drivers in PPC Linux? I know that NVIDIA doesn't release any PPC drivers, so is ATI the way to go?
<popey> amphi: i think he means how to get the menu up
<amphi> popey: ah... I thought you were directing him to a console ;) (I don't use gnome myself)
<popey> :)
<popey> if he's done CTRL+ALT+F1 we may have lost him for good now.. ;)
<amphi> heh
<Jowi> Old: see the line "Umask 022 022" in the proftpd.conf?
<CaptainMorgan> ok, this wiki is incorrect.. just messed up everything concerning thunderbird
<gnomefreak> CaptainMorgan: what wiki?
<CaptainMorgan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion?highlight=%28thunderbird%29
<slackern> lasindi, i haven't got any knowledge about ppc but the ATi drivers are much worse than Nvidias so not quite sure what to answer :)
<gnomefreak> what happened?
<CaptainMorgan> I can't open thunderbird ow
<popey> lasindi: indeed, binary drivers for linux for ppc are few and far between
<amphi> CaptainMorgan: just use mutt like decent folk ;)
* amphi ducks
<CaptainMorgan> i have my previous settings from the older version and i want to place thme in the new folder but I don't know where that new folder is...
<slackern> lasindi, you would be much better of with a regular x86 processor and an nvidia card.
<joedj> amphi: not seeing much in /usr/share/doc/mencoder either
<popey> slackern: you can't tell mac people that!
<CaptainMorgan> older version is not functional, and the new one won't open from an icon
<popey> slackern: next you'll tell him to get an Intel mac :)
<amphi> CaptainMorgan: ~/.mozilla-thunderbird? ~/.thunderbird?
<slackern> popey, of course i can otherwise i would lie :)
<popey> :)
<gnomefreak> CaptainMorgan: did you use the symlink?
<amphi> joedj: did you install the mplayer-doc package?
<paradizelost> whatever you do, don't open an xterm and type just    # cat /dev/urandom
<paradizelost> :D
<lasindi> slackern: well, bad drivers are better than no drivers. ;-)
<Phoul> Excuse me the dist upgrade command is what?
<gnomefreak> Phoul: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Phoul> odd...
<Phoul> *looks at code*
<amphi> paradizelost: why not?
<CaptainMorgan> popey, it's bashing me.. saying it's a directory...
<slackern> lasindi, thats true, but it might not be fun if they crash on you in the middle of some work or something, i was thinking like that.
<popey> lasindi: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html note lack of ppc drivers
<lasindi> slackern: part of why I'm looking at getting a PPC machine is so that I can port the program I'm working on to PPC Linux and resolve any issues like endianess
<Phoul> sudo apt-get update && dist-upgrade
<Phoul> whats wrong with that line then
<lasindi> popey: yeah that's what I looked at too
<joedj> Phoul: the dist-upgrade isn't run as root
<gnomefreak> Phoul: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<slackern> 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<popey> lasindi: you're screwed I'm afriad
<dura> or apt-get upgrade
<mpmc> Hmm.. I seem to be missing something, Whenever I launch something it doesn't appear in the task bar :s
<amphi> lasindi: you could use qemu if you just need to test for endianness issues
<paradizelost> it really does some funky shiat
<joedj> amphi: i did now. no change to what's in /usr/share/doc/mencoder-k6
<dura> apt-get upgrade doesn't do major system packages iirc
<slackern> sorry it should be dist-upgrade as gnomefreak said.
<CaptainMorgan> oh..
<popey> amphi: he still won't get 3d acceleration though
<amphi> joedj: look under /usr/share/doc/mplayer then perhaps
<CaptainMorgan> nevermind.. got it
<amphi> popey: indeed not - but you don't need that to check for endian issues ;)
<dura> For some reason apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade do different things.
<CaptainMorgan> i have two files, one mozilla-thunderbird and the other thunderbird... just gotta copy now..
<LinuxJones> dura: apt-get upgrade upgrades all your packages that you have installed
<joedj> amphi: this looks a bit more substantial :)
<popey> amphi: you don't know his app ;p maybe he does
<lasindi> amphi: ooh, you're right; but I'm also looking at porting to OS X from Linux, so I can't use OS X under emulation
<amphi> joedj: there's a section on vcd/svcd creation
<joedj> amphi: ah yes, i see it now
<popey> lasindi: what language?
<amphi> lasindi: proprietary fun :(
<dura> LinuxJones, What does apt-get dist-upgrade do then?
<lasindi> amphi: indeed, silly Apple
<dura> From my expierence.. apt-get dist-upgrade installs/upgrades more stuff then apt-get upgrade
<lasindi> popey: C++
<LinuxJones> dura: dist-upgrade is for upgrading to the next major release (which might have some new software requirements, and will install additional components as necessary)
<amphi> joedj: you'll need vcdimager (vcdtools?) and cdrdao too (it's a while since I messed with vcd)
<dura> ahh okay
<dura> Makes sense then...
<ihaveavirus> i always run dist-upgrade
<dura> I do both every morning
<popey> LinuxJones: that's not technically true
<ihaveavirus> specially cause im on dapper
<senare> hello all i got a quikie ... how do i play a mp3 from command promt ? (no graphical gui ...)
<lasindi> popey: by the way, are there *any* ATI PPC drivers with acceleration?
<dura> after apt-get update of course
<dura> ihaveavirus, How is that?
<popey> lasindi: dunno, i have an nvidia dell
<LinuxJones> dura: yeah basically you only do a dist upgrade every 6 months or so :)
<tatters> bytes /sec    = 1,700,474  how many MB per sec is that?  1 7mb or 1.7
<dura> I got another box for testing... was gonna install it
<ihaveavirus> its great im running compiz:D
<popey> LinuxJones: no!
<dura> LinuxJones, hehe
<LinuxJones> popey: ok so how does it work ?
<popey> LinuxJones: I dist-upgrade every day
<tatters> or 170 kb
<ihaveavirus> but samba is broken
<dura> ihaveavirus, Nice
* dura will try it
<Jowi> senare: mpg123
<dura> Bah who needs samba...
<popey> LinuxJones: upgrade upgrades packages without installing new stuff
<amphi> lasindi: the xorg drivers have 3d accel up to R280 radeons
<LinuxJones> popey: what distro are you using ?
<dura> Get rid of windows
<dura> :)
<senare> oki thanx !
<popey> LinuxJones: dist-upgrade upgrades and pulls in new dependancies if required
<popey> LinuxJones: doesn't matter it's the same on all debian based distros
* gnomefreak does dist-upgrade all the time due to kernels
<ihaveavirus> I would if there was yahoo voice chat for linux:D
<ihaveavirus> i still dual boot
<LinuxJones> popey: like I said right ?
<slackern> lasindi, not sure but maybe matrox has something to offer?
<lasindi> amphi: okay thanks, I wasn't going to get a high-end Mac anyway, so that should work
<gnomefreak> upgrade wont grab kernels among other things
<popey> LinuxJones: no, you indicated you only do dist-upgrade to do a "major release" upgrade, which isn't true
<amphi> tatters: FFS, are you still asking that? 1.7 million bytes ~= 1.5MB
<CaptainMorgan> BOOM! got it.. alright thanks to the helpers. cheers
<lasindi> slackern: haven't looked into it; does Apple sell Macs with Matrox cards?
<amphi> lasindi: man radeon has the details
<slackern> lasindi, http://www.matrox.com/mga/support/drivers/3rd_party/home.cfm i was just checking here and saw both linux and ppc
<dibblego> can CD/DVD Creator burn a CD ISO image?
<popey> lasindi: aren't ppc macs going away? do you *need* to port to them?
<tatters> yup lol thnx hmm 1.5 is way slow
<slackern> and i remember matrox atleast used to be very nice on linux machines, but that may have changed.
<popey> mmmm matrox pahrelia triple headed goodness
* dura runs Ubuntu on his servers and both of his laptops
<LinuxJones> popey: umm, if your using the development version which nobody in here is techincally supposed to be using, dist-upgrade is ok. There is no need to do it on stable release of ubuntu
<amphi> dibblego: dunno, but you can easily do it with cdrecord
<lasindi> popey: perhaps not, but PPC is still cool
<dura> http://lfs1.no-ip.org and http://duralnux.no-ip.org
<Stormx2> How do I change the group of files in a directory in terminal?
<popey> LinuxJones: it's *irrelavent* what you're on
<dura> A friend has a site up here also... I'm hosting for him
<ihaveavirus> dura, what type of servers do you run?
<popey> LinuxJones: dist-upgrade works the same on every single one
<ihaveavirus> oh
<amphi> lasindi: and there's still pegasos (if they're still going)
<ihaveavirus> oops
<dura> ihaveavirus, Well... everything heh
<dura> apache, ftp, nfs, samba, ntp, bootp
<Lorny> guess whos back agai
<LinuxJones> popey: well if features and new components are frozen why dist-upgrade in Breezy ?
<GTroy> !eggdrop
<ubotu> GTroy: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slackern> Stormx2, 'sudo chown <user>:<group> *' without <>
<popey> LinuxJones: why not?
<Stormx2> Lorny: is it... you?!
<Lorny> i have a dual boot question
<gnomefreak> Lorny: ask
<Stormx2> slackern: Cheers, but I figured chgrp did that too :
<War> Hi .. How can I configure the spell-checker on a other language than the default .. lets say gnome be on  English and the spell checker on Spanish...
<slackern> Stormx2, aye, theres a couple of approaches to it :)
<LinuxJones> popey: because nothing new is being implimented and an upgrade will suffice
<Lorny> ok so I had ubuntu installed first and then installed 2000 prof...
<ihaveavirus> dura, are you an entrepeneur?
<popey> LinuxJones: every machine I own does an "apt-get update && apt-get -d dist-upgrade" overnight, every night
<Lorny> (on seperate drives)
<dura> ihaveavirus, Ehh... sort of
<dura> Why?
<gnomefreak> Lorny: you need to install grub again
<Stormx2> Oh god, WIKI PAGE!
<popey> LinuxJones: not always the case
<Lorny> except um
<Stormx2> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Lorny> i can boot ubuntu
<Lorny> but not windows
<gnomefreak> Lorny: windows first ubuntu sec is the best way to go
<ihaveavirus> dura, I was looking at one of your sites.. saw alot of adds
<dura> Lorny, Be thankful ;)
<dura> ihaveavirus, Which site?
<gnomefreak> Lorny: you need to reinstall grub
<mpmc> Popey: Did you get my message...?
<gnomefreak> lol dura
<Stormx2> Lorny: Oh wait thats different
<popey> mpmc: ?
<Lorny> i've tryed following the wiki
* dura doesn't have adds on either site
<Stormx2> Lorny: Yeah you basicly need to reinstall grub
<dura> any rather
<ihaveavirus> http://duralnux.no-ip.org
<Stormx2> Lorny: That wiki is for a different situation
<Lorny> and it erm... doesnt help
<Stormx2> Lorny: The exact opposite of yours actually
<dura> ihaveavirus, oh... those aren't adds just links.
<mpmc> popey: I sent you 2 Private messages
<popey> mpmc:  I don't read them, get too many
<ihaveavirus> oh ic
<dura> ihaveavirus, I made the images
<Lorny> so how do I get windows to boot now?
<mpmc> Ok..
<jiping> 
<LinuxJones> popey: -d only downloads the packages not install them
<jiping> hi
<jiping> everybody
<ihaveavirus> you don't make money of the clicks duck ?
<ihaveavirus> err dura
<popey> LinuxJones: I *know* that!
<dura> Lorny, Hang on I"ll toss upa grub.conf (menu.lst) for you to look at
<popey> LinuxJones: it emails me every day, and i choose whether to install or not
<dedalus> popey, filelight is great !!!
<gnomefreak> Lorny: i think sudo grub-install or sudo install-grub should fix you <cant remember what order its in> or you need to manully add windows to grub
<popey> dedalus: it's lovely isn't it :)
<dedalus> sure
<|warz|> Hi .. How can I configure the spell-checker on a other language than the default .. lets say gnome be on  English and the spell checker on Spanish...
<dedalus> that's great and really well finished
<gnomefreak> iirc its grub-install
<mpmc> popey: I no longer have taskbar Items, when launching apps <_<
<Stormx2> Lorny: Whats wrong with the wiki page? >.< If you figure out what drive name/partition your Win2K install is on, you can just add it in.
<ihaveavirus> anyone know the command to make firefox the default browser in gnome?
<popey> mpmc: screen resolution problem?
<Stormx2> Hi jiping!
<LinuxJones> popey: whatever, ask an Ubuntu dev what you outta be using I don't really care if you dist-upgrade. The convention is you use apt-get upgrade noty dist-upgrade on stable releases.
<orbish> any ideas on how to get my SPDIF out working?
<gnomefreak> night all
<ihaveavirus> ciao
<dibblego> ihaveavirus: from Firefox, Edit->Preferences->Default Browser
<Jowi> bye gnomefreak
<ompaul> cheers gnomefreak
<ihaveavirus> ty dibblego
<gnomefreak> cheers ompaul
<popey> LinuxJones: they're my boxen, I'll do what the hell I like with them thank you very much
<amphi> LinuxJones: dist-upgrade can pull in new packages, which upgrade will not
<popey> amphi: I tried to tell him that
<mpmc> popey: Nope, It instead decides to add the item to the other screen's taskbar, but loads on the default monitor :s
<amphi> popey: ah ;)
<popey> mpmc: you want both monitors on at once?
<popey> mpmc: i think that's working as designed
<ihaveavirus> brb i need  a restart
<slackern> ihaveavirus, you could go to System->Preferences->Prefered Applications also.
<Lorny> and how would I go about adding it in Stormx2
<popey> time for bed
<popey> nn
<mpmc> mpmc: Yes, but, I have no taskbars.. If I minized something, I can't get it back.. :s
<dura> Lorny, http://duralinux.no-ip.org/config
<LinuxJones> amphi: I know that but the stable release doesn't have major upgrades requiring a dist-upgrade otherwise apt-get upgrade is irrelevent and would be depreciated and removed.
<mpmc> OMFG
<amphi> LinuxJones: eg., a new version of mplayer could be 'held back' in an upgrade, because it now depends on a new lib package; dist-upgrade would install the new package and upgrade mplayer
<Stormx2> Lorny: Do you know the drive num/partition nun?
<popey> mpmc: can't you run just one screen?
<dura> Take a look at menu.lst and grub.conf
<popey> no LinuxJones not true
<amphi> LinuxJones: no, but people use other repos for such as mplayer
<mpmc> I'm going insane, I'm messaging myself now :s
<LinuxJones> amphi: is mplayer in Ubuntu base ?
<popey> LinuxJones: upgrade is there so you can upgrade packages and know that no new stuff will arrive
<dura> lol
<amphi> LinuxJones: nope
<Determinist> i need someone to do a lookup for deter.ath.cx and tell me the up address you get, if you can please
<popey> LinuxJones: dist-upgrade is there so you can be sure you get the latest of every package
<ompaul> mpmc, turn off the window manager, i.e. log out and log in again, that can resolve things like that
<popey> LinuxJones: you really need to read up about apt
<Jowi> mpmc: right click on the taskbar and add a thing for listed windows
<amphi> LinuxJones: it can't be, because of US legal b0rkage AFAIK
<Jowi> mpmc: (sorry, not using gnome so i forgot the name)
<popey> LinuxJones: I have additional repositories so your "nothing new arrives" argument doesn't apply
<mpmc> Jowi: thanks that sorted it
<mpmc> Sorry, for being a pain in the behind people...
<popey> mpmc: I don't think you were
<Jowi> mpmc: that's what this channel is for if i'm not mistaken :)(
<amphi> mpmc: if you're much mistaken, that's what the channel is for
<mpmc> Haha, I've only been really using Linux for a week & a bit.. & I'm already talking to myself!
<dura> mpmc, When you start getting answers, worry...
<Jowi> mpmc: that's what medications are for (as dura hinted on)
<lasindi> amphi: Do know what the state of 3D acceleration for the ATI RagePro is on PPC?
<amphi> lasindi: I can say with confidence that I don't
<dura> PPC ATi drivers are... sketchy
<popey> lasindi: the open source drivers are "ok" but there is no binary driver from ATI
<mpmc> Jowi:Ahh earth grooves ^^
<lasindi> popey: "ok" meaning 3D acceleration?
<Old> Jowi
<Old> hey
<Old> Im back now
<LinuxJones> popey: I know what your saying, my system works just fine as yours does I'm sure. If you want to add 3rd party repos that's your business. Ubuntu base is limited for a reason, you can't support 19,000 packages and universe and multiverse isn't supported software.
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<amphi> lasindi: I would think the xorg drivers would work similarly as on x86
<popey> LinuxJones: give it up please
<Lorny> :(
<amphi> LinuxJones: debian manages ;)
<mpmc> Ok, Here's a real idiotic question for you people, How to I reply to someone (Starting with their name) without copying & pasting.. (using Gaim)
<Jowi> hey Old. how is the stuff working?
<LinuxJones> popey: you started this foolishness and I am having a few beers and need some entertainment :)
<dura> mpmc, hit tab
<popey> *sigh*
<dura> Like m*tab*
<amphi> mpmc: tab-completion? if not, use a decent client (like irssi;)
<popey> lasindi:  Up to the 9250 for xorg 6.8 and earlier.
<mpmc> Pressing tab does nothing!
<dura> popey, For AMD64 also?
<dura> mpmc,
<popey> lasindi: Up to the 9700 and 9800 for xorg 6.9 and later, with bugs.
<dura> What cleint are you using?
<mpmc> Gaim
<listerner> ubuntu!
<dura> heh
<LinuxJones> amphi: of course folks in here will help people with Univer/Multiverse software if they can. That's jsut a great community
<popey> lasindi: Same as the open drivers for x86
<Remy> sifn't use x-chat
<Old> Jowi, I cant seem to give the user cz FULL access to /home/cz
<orbish> what's the best way to configure alsa?
<dura> I'm not sure Gaim has tab support for it's IRC client
<popey> dura: pretty much the same yes
<paradizelost> dura: yes it does
<dura> orbish, alsa-setup
<paradizelost> i'm using it now
<dura> paradizelost, Okay...
<orbish> hmmm not found
<paradizelost> each room s a tab, plus each pM is a tab
<paradizelost> !gaim
<ubotu> gaim is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto
<dura> Or is it alsa-config... can't remember
<amphi> LinuxJones: I meant Debian, not #debian
<dura> paradizelost, He's was asking how to tab complete names in here
<paradizelost> dura: yep, mine des.
<paradizelost> does
* dura *shrugs*
* dura uses Xchat-2 and irssi
<popey> \o/ xchat
<LinuxJones> amphi: I wouldn't go into #debian ever again, even for a date with Halle Berry :(
<amphi> o/~ irssi o/~
<amphi> LinuxJones: you've felt the love? ;)
<mpmc> paradizelost: Using tab does nothing, Ctrl+tab moves between tabs :s
<amphi> mpmc: get a decent irc client already ;)
<paradizelost> mpmc: you may need to check your irc options in preferences
<Cooner750> Hello. I wanted to try out the KDE Display Manager without having to install Kubuntu. Can I do this? And can I go back to Gnome if I dont like KDE?
<dura> Cooner750, apt-get install kde
<Cooner750> what about Gnome?
<dura> Yes you'll be able to go back to Gnome
<Jowi> Old: is the user in the ftp group? did you change the "umask" value in proftpd.conf?
<dura> You'll have a menu to choose what you want to loose...
<xOrphenochx> hello, i seem to have a problem with gtk2, i have the dev packages, but nothing sees them when i do a configure
<dura> use*
<dura> :|
<Old> i didnt Jowi
<xOrphenochx> err updated dapper this week
<Old> what should i change the umask thing to?
<paradizelost> there are some extra GAIM plugins in the repositories that add enhancements for rooms
<dura> xOrphenochx, Check your $PATH
<popey> xOrphenochx: sudo ldconfig ?
<xOrphenochx> yeah i did sud ldconfig
<LinuxJones> amphi: I got into so many arguments with the 10 retards harning out in there like mwilson I wanted to smash someone's head in. It was too frustrating dealing with big egos, tho there are some great people in that channel !!
<xOrphenochx> o+
* paradizelost just asked so, why is debian so great? what makes it better than freeBSD?  in #debian
<dura> xOrphenochx, That's not the path
<Old> Jowi, what should the umask be ?
<amphi> LinuxJones: ah, mwilson...
<dura> xOrphenochx, look at ~/.bashrc
<dura> or /etc/bashrc
<orbish> alsa-setup: command not found ???
<dura> ldconfig updates library locations in a special database
<LinuxJones> amphi: thankfully we pushed him out of here with his trolling :)
<dura> orbish, Try alsa-config
<dura> or alsasetup or alsaconfig
<amphi> LinuxJones: he's banned from #debian AFAIK
<dura> I can't remember off hand... could always google it
<Jowi> Old: you could try changing "umask 022 022" to "umask 770 770"
<Old> Jowi, and no i didnt add the user to the group ftp.
<LinuxJones> amphi: that was due like 4 years ago :D
<amphi> paradizelost: your trolling skills are pathetic, if I may say so
<Old> kk
<ompaul> paradizelost, that would be considered trolling and this is not a conversation channel, it is a ubuntu help channel, and #ubuntu-offtopic has people in it that talk about things such as that
* LinuxJones smoke break
<orbish> alsactl, alsamixer, alsamixergui are the only alsa commands i have
<dura> I got banned from #debian
<xOrphenochx> sigh, what am i looking for?
<Old> how do add the user to the group ?
<dura> for some reaosn
<Jowi> Old: type "groups cz"
<dura> Old, usermod
<paradizelost> oh, fine, nm.....
<paradizelost> i was trying to be funny...
<Old> Jowi, yeah and? :D
<Old> it answered with cz : cz
<dura> Old, usermod
<Old> dura, im talking to Jowi
<Jowi> Old: if "ftp" is listed there then it is in the group
<Old> its not listed
<_harm> Can someone help me out, i want to convert a harddrive from SFS to FAT32 is this possible without losing anyfiles?
<Old> how do i add it to the group then Jowi ?
<amphi> _harm: highly unlikely
<dura> _harm, Make a backup first
<paradizelost> _harm: you can copy the data to a different hard drive, format the old one, and copy data back
<Jowi> Old: "adduser the_username ftp"
<dura> Or usermod -g <groupname> username
<Jowi> Old: or what dura said. same thing different methods
<_harm> amphi dura and paradizelost, i cannot make a backup (size=70GB) > but cant i just convert the file system?
<dura> _harm, No
<_harm> dura... Dang :S this makes me sad
<dura> _harm, Find a way to make a backup, stick with the file system that's there, or deal with the data loss.
<_harm> dura but u can chance FAT into NTSF without data loss
<dura> Should *always* have a current backup anyway
<Old> Jowi
<paradizelost> _harm: no, you'll have to backup and reformat
<aktiv[b] > is there any command to replace all spaces with _ in a bunch of files?
<amphi> _harm: I'd say not
<Old> gives me alot of permission denied when i try to enter folder
<Old> folders*
<dura> _harm, Yes... but NTFS and FAT32 aren't like linux file systems
<Old> should i perhaps restart the server?
<Old> the ftp server?
<mpmc> Ok, I'm using Xchat now :D
<paradizelost> _harm: IIRC, that's the SecureFIleSystem i.e. encrypted
<dura> lol mpmc
* amphi congratulates mpmc 
<xOrphenochx> so what am i looking for, dura?
<amphi> somewhat ;)
<Jowi> Old: ok, first of all. what did you change (if you did change) the umask value to?
<McNutella> ello folks :)
<Cooner750> still installing KDE....
<paradizelost> _harm: also, those are both WINDOWS filesystems, and M$ has made the programs to make the conversion
<dura> xOrphenochx, What file are you looking at?
<_harm> paradizelost iam aware of that but i dont want the encrypted stuff anymore cuz i cant seem to be able 2 write to it
<Old> the thing you said
<McNutella> when a new version of ubuntu comes out. would i have to do a fresh reinstall, or will I be able to install dapper-drake over 5.10?
<Old> or, erm
<Old> one secnod
<xOrphenochx> bashrc was empty, and i dont know what to look for in my .bashrc
<amphi> McNutella: you will be able to dist-upgrade
<Old> Umask                                770 770
<bradley_> i am using a wireless router that has a built-in fire wall does any one know how to alter it. (it seems to be blocking torrents)
<McNutella> amphi: so thats pretty easy to acheive ?
<dura> xOrphenochx, Compare the path in bashrc to where GTK2 is actually located in the file system, and if the path to GTK2 isn't listed, add it.
<paradizelost> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<dura> bradley_, Depends on the router...
<dura> some can not be changed
<amphi> McNutella: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade should do it
<Old> Jowi, still gives a few permission denied...
<paradizelost> amphi: that won't do it if he isn't configured to use dapper...
<xOrphenochx> ok how would i add it?
<bradley_> dura-- it is a d-link airplus xtreme g
<paradizelost> ohh, nm misunderstood the ?
<amphi> paradizelost: if he has 'stable' in his sources.list...
<dura> xOrphenochx, open the file with a text editor using sudo
<Jowi> Old: and you are using a normal account and not a anonymous account?
<Old> normal account
<Old> the CZ account
<McNutella> so lets try this again, will I goto the webpage, or will I apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<paradizelost> bradley_: you do  # route                   and then you open the default gateway's ip address in firefox
<amphi> paradizelost: or does ubuntu not use that?
<Cooner750> The partition Ubuntu is on is the only one that could fill up, correct? It's not going to overwrite other data?
<amphi> Cooner750: yes
<mumbles> still no luck
<amphi> Cooner750: and no ;)
<Cooner750> it takes forever to setup kde, and this is on a 2.2Ghz Athlon XP w/ 704MB RAM
<Old> brb a few minutes Jowi, going for a smoke and a cup of coffee, let me know what todo. i get alot of permission denie ddwhen i try to enter a few folders in /home/cz , the umask is what you told me
<bradley_> what is '# route' and the 'gateway's ip address'?
<amphi> Cooner750: thus I use openbox ;)
<dura> brb
<xOrphenochx> and the stuff i "add"
<amphi> bradley_: the ip address of your router
<Cooner750> Now, KDE is done. Do I log out or restart?
<paradizelost> bradley_: the # notes you should be typing it on console
<dura> xOrphenochx, Yes
<dura> do like nano -w ~/.bashrc
<xOrphenochx> no, what "Is" the stuff i add?
<paradizelost> bradley_: usually, the address is gonna be like 192.168.0.1 or something like that
<paradizelost> bradley_: did the router come w/ a manual?
<dura> Make the changes, save, exit, log out and back in
<dura> xOrphenochx, The path to gtk2
<dura> like /usr/share/gtk2 or whatever it is
<Cooner750> A router web access is usually 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<xOrphenochx> oh ok, thought it needed something else
<jay_side> hey guys
<bradley_> i found the ip-- and i am looking for the manual now
<dura> xOrphenochx, nope...
<paradizelost> hey jay_side
<mpmc> popey: How do I kill the second Xserver for the TV?
<jay_side> how do i gain access to root user on Ubuntu live
<paradizelost> bradley_: the ip is the big thing
<dura> jay_side, sudo
<paradizelost> type that address into firefox
<Warlord384> ugh
<paradizelost> as the address
<popey> mpmc: second x server?
<jay_side> dura ok thanx
<Warlord384> everytime someone says jay it highlights
<popey> mpmc: it's one server isn't it?
<Cooner750> Should I restart or log out/in after installing KDE?
<bradley_> no just a quick install guide
<dura> Cooner750, Just logout
<mpmc> popey: I dunno, I just wanna kill the TV screen..
<Cooner750> brb. Hopefully this works. What about my current applications?... Do those work in KDE also?
<eneried> hello, anybody knows if is there any irc here about fedoracore?
<aktiv[b] > how can you deactivate/ignore/unmount a single usbdevice ?
<paradizelost> eneried: try #fedora
<dura> eneried, /join #fedora
<lwizardl> hi
<amphi> eneried: #fedora perhaps?
<popey> aktiv[b] : right click the icon on the desktop and eject/unmount?
<jay_side> eneried try #linux-noob
<jay_side> they are mostly about fedora
<amphi> aktiv[b] : sudo umount /mount/point
<lwizardl> where is the best place to install jre ?
<Cooner750> br
<Cooner750> b
<popey> lwizardl: are you using make-jpkg ?
<ompaul> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<bradley_> how do i open the default gateway's ip address (or maybe what is a default gateway)?
<lwizardl> no just using it to run a java app
<jay_side> after i do sudo what do i do to gain access as root level user?
<paradizelost> bradley_: the ip address you found
<aktiv[b] > yeah but it's not mounted, its an usb keyboard
<popey> bradley_: route  will tell you what the default gateway is
<paradizelost> bradley_: type that into the address bar of a web browser
<eneried> thanks boys i'll try
<popey> aktiv[b] : just unplug it
<jay_side> once i do sudo the terminal asks me to enter another flag
<dura> jay_side, try typing sudo passwd
<jay_side> dura got it!!
<jay_side> ty dura
<satan> whats the command to install xubuntu to the harddrive from the livecd?
<dura> yw
<Cooner750> Ok.. I logged out and back in and it just loads Gnome like normal...?
<dura> Cooner750, Youhave to choose KDE from the session menu
<snakka> anyone have an external drive (USB or firewire) they like?
<Cooner750> Oh. Let me try again
<Cooner750> brb
<paradizelost> satan: i don't recommend that
<bradley_> i typed it in but it said that the connection was refused
<paradizelost> bradley_: try the instructions the manual tells you
<dura> snakka, yes I do
<satan> paradizelost: no, eh?
<aktiv[b] > no see i have one keyboard&mouse in an usbswitch which is connected to two computers, but the controlling software is for windows, so it is recognized as an usb hub, but if there is an commandline, I could make aliases to enable and disable it on the two machines
<paradizelost> satan: i would use an install cd
<satan> paradizelost: best to install from the install cd?
<snakka> dura what brand?
<dura> Western Digital
<satan> paradizelost: ok cool, any particular reason?
<snakka> thx
<dura> 180gb 7200RPm USB 2.0
<snakka> what do you use for backup (s/w)?
<adambrady> Is there anyway that I can back up my evolution email? I need to reinstall and don't want to loose my email.
<dura> cp and mv
<dura> :)
<popey> satan: the website suggests the prefered method to install is NOT the install cd
<paradizelost> satan: there have been issues sometimes installing from livecd's
<snakka> tres recherche!
<popey> satan: but the live cd
<paradizelost> satan: if your doing a new install i'd use dapper
<paradizelost> !flight7
<ubotu> flight7 is, like, totally, available via http://www.ubuntu.com/testing, or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<satan> paradizelost: yes it is a new install, xubuntu is dapper 6.06 right?
<snakka> i was thinking of using mondo rescue cuz i have windows and ubuntu on the same disk
<popey> "The desktop CD allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later. This type of CD is what most people will want to use. There are three images available, each for a different type of computer:"
<jay_side> if i uninstall ubuntu is there anyway of clearing up LILO or GRUB from MBR so that only Windows loads
<satan> popey: oh really? that contradicts what paradizelost is saying though...confused
<dura> snakka, That may work.. I only bother backing up linux
<popey> jay_side: use the dos program fdisk - not the linux one "fdisk /mbr"
<popey> satan: that's what the site says"
<amphi> jay_side: consult your windows manual for how to restore the windows mbr
<dura> I have one windows box that gets used for firewall/viri/trojan testing
<popey> satan: the graphical installer is very nice though :)
<popey> (on the live cd)
<jay_side> popey and amphi thanks guys
<satan> popey: ok
<jay_side> also, is there a vpn client for ubuntu?
<snakka> if i had another system i would just use each for its own os
<popey> jay_side: yes, pptp
<dura> jay_side, Yes
<jay_side> ok thnx guys
<dura> snakka, You could make partitions on the drive
<dura> one for linux one for windows
<dura> brb daughter needs me
<Cooner750> Ok. I got KDE working. Good. But what in the world happened to the theming of programs like Firefox and XChat here? It looks like Windows 9x
<snakka> oh i have that's how it works
<xOrphenochx> well that didnt work
<Cooner750> anyone?
<adambrady> anyone have any idea? If I copy all the files from home/username/.evolution/mail will that work?
<xOrphenochx> let me just resay whats wrong, configure cant find the gtk2 dev packages, ive had it working before i updated last week
<__dante__> http://monstersgame.it/?ac=vid&vid=16019407
<amphi> xOrphenochx: try #ubuntu+1
<Jowi> Cooner750: KDE should have a setting for what should be done with programs that uses gtk themes.... check the control panel thing for kde and you will find it
<Cooner750> The apps menu has full to the brim in each categorey because of KDE apps as well as ones from Ubuntu originally lol
<RayFredPip> hello,how to compile kernel?
<RayFredPip> what's the newest version of kernel ?
<Tedd> 2.6.14 I believe.
<amphi> Tedd: no...
<popey> in ubuntu? or the plain kernel?
<amphi> RayFredPip: see kernel.org
<popey> 2.6.16.16 at kernel.org
<RayFredPip> hehe~~ Tedd no,it is 2.6.16
<Tedd> amphi, I said I believe for a reason :P
<popey> Linux hactar 2.6.15-20-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 4 18:37:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<amphi> RayFredPip: install kernel-package for a start
<RayFredPip> so how to compile the new one 2.6.16?
<popey> that's what I've got on dapper
<amphi> RayFredPip: why do you need it?
<RayFredPip> kernel-package? a tool?
<bradley_> i am in to the 'fire wall rules tab'. there are a few places where i can add details-- the only one that makes sense to me is 'name action' which i can either enable or disable, allow or deny. what is an action?
<bradley_> is it the specific program
<RayFredPip> amphi, need what ?2.6.16?because mine is old ,2.6.12
<amphi> RayFredPip: apt-cache show kernel-package - it's a tool for building kernel packages the 'debian way'
<popey> RayFredPip: but what do you *need* it for?
<amphi> RayFredPip: and what features of the new kernel do you require?
<RayFredPip> popey, it is a new one ,so I think it works more steadly than the old
<lwizardl> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<RayFredPip> amphi, I don t know
<popey> RayFredPip: you will spend a lot of effort for very little gain, there's no point if you have no reason to go to 2.6.16
<amphi> RayFredPip: that is unlikely ;) do you have stability problems with the current kernel?
<lkj1> How do I fix a "broken" package? Libc6 is broken according to synaptic.
<dura> apt-get repair packagename iirc
<RayFredPip> amphi, not really
<amphi> RayFredPip: OTOH, if you want to build a kernel for educational reasons, go for it
<dura> man apt for details
<amphi> RayFredPip: but "if it ain't broke don't fix it" is a wise saying IMHO
<RayFredPip> popey, hum...maybe there is actually no good reasons
<lkj1> LOL amphi, U R HO
<popey> seriously, since I've been on ubuntu I've not recompiled the kernel at all
<amphi> RayFredPip: there's a [probably out of date]  howto at kernel.org
<brokengun> im installing ubuntu on my ibook tomorrow, im excited!
<dura> popey, Good
<eneried> lol
<amphi> RayFredPip: er, at tldp.org
<dura> I dual boot this laptop with ubuntu and Gentoo
* dura is uning Gentoo atm
<dura> using*
<dura> hehe
<RayFredPip> amphi, I give up now
<amphi> dura: gentoo broke your keyboard? ;)
<dura> heh no...
<dura> just my mind...
<popey> RayFredPip: if you really must then read this.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageHowto#
<RayFredPip> amphi, I think it is not easy for me and it is dangerous
<dura> Actually, Gentoo hasn't broken itself in like 7 months now... must be some sort of record
<lkj1> !uboto broken
<ubotu> lkj1: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<popey> RayFredPip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageDetailedHowto and that
<RayFredPip> popey, thanks
<amphi> RayFredPip: you're unlikely to do worse than build non-booting kernel
<myren> HElP!
* amphi 's first kernel was stillborn
<steveire> ok.
<myren> my keyboard map is $@~$@#'d up
<dura> man this channel is busy
<dura> kinda nice for a change
<mpmc> dura: It's the week end
<dura> Indeed
<RayFredPip> amphi, I hope not
<Cooner750> I cant seem to find the KDE control panel in the mess of a Application menu. Anyone know the command to bring it up?
<dura> is the new Ubuntu out for AMD64 also?
<Curalton> Cooner750: kcontrol
<dura> <--- hasn't checked releases yet
* dura throws some Ultram into the center of the... channel...
* mpmc Bored
<dura> mpmc, Install Gentoo
<dura> Than you won't be bored :)
<mpmc> dura: Ahem, thats way to hard for me
<dura> mpmc, Really? Not that advanced yet?
<mpmc> dura: Nope
<dura> My first Gentoo install was Gentoo 1.1a back in 1999
<dura> on a Compaq US1800 laptop
<dura> mpmc, Got an extra box laying around for testing/learning?
<dura> imo that's the best way to learn linux
<mpmc> dura: Nope
<egg_> howdy yall
<dura> Hello egg_
<amphi> RayFredPip: kernel-package will make a nice deb of your kernel and modules that you can install with dpkg; if it doesn't boot/work, you can just reboot your old ubuntu install kernel
<dura> mpmc, You should get one... an old PII 233 or something
<amphi> dura: for gentoo? that'll be pleasant ;(
<egg_> I'm new to Ubuntu (but not Linux)... how do I get headers and man pages installed?
<dura> mpmc, I run my website on a Compaq Deskpro 4000... it has 96mb of RAM and a Pentium Pro 180MHz CPU... and two hard drives.
<egg_> is there any magical package that will bring everething?
<orbish> i loved gentoo, but hated the compile times
<dura> egg_, apt-get install packagename
<dura> orbish, Yeah that can get to suck after a while.
<mpmc> dura: Nice.. I wish, I could do that..
<amphi> egg_: manpages-dev I believe
<dura> Thankfully I have fast laptops
<egg_> dura, ... this will take forever
<WhatTheDeuce> Hey.  What's a good Bit torrent client that works on Ubuntu?  I'm running the beta version, and azureus isn't working, so I need to try something else.
<dura> egg_,  What would take forever?
<amphi> egg_: and build-essential
<AlinuxOS> duck, fast? with 7200 rpm HD?
<dura> egg_, Try apt-cache search foo to find a package name
<egg_> installing every single developer package
<amphi> egg_: for what?
<dura> AlinuxOS, The hard drive is attached to a Celeron 600
<AlinuxOS> dura, fast? with 7200 rpm HD?
<AlinuxOS> ah
<dura> I was referring to my laptops.
<sarixe> anyone know how to get r-xr-xr-x on ntfs?
<orbish> offtopic: i keep finding dog hair in my mouth, quite irritating
<AlinuxOS> permissions on NTFS? is it possible?
<sarixe> um...
<dura> no
<sarixe> i hope
<sarixe> ...
<dura> MTFS doesn't do permissions
<dura> like that
<sarixe> no
<NChief> yes, but not legal
<egg_> well, for a start... I'm trying to compile a simple program that uses math.h
<dura> copy what you need to a native linux partition and then do what you need to do
<sarixe> i mean mount it with the folder with r-xr-xr-x
<RayFredPip> clear
<dura> egg_, What package is math.h part of?
<mpmc> rofl! Can any of you play HD on Ubuntu?
<sarixe> not permissions on the files themselves
<egg_> dura, good question... I allways found it installed by default in other distros
<sarixe> try #include <cmath>
<dura> egg_, Hmm... tried http://www.google.com/linux ?
<egg_> yep
<dura> ok
<dura> let me check something
<AlinuxOS> maybe someone knows some software similar to Dreamweaver MX?
<mpmc> dura: What connection you got?
<WhatTheDeuce> AlinuxOS: Nvu is pretty similar
<NoUse> AlinuxOS you can try Quanta
<sarixe> anyway, how do i mount ntfs with r-x permissions on the mountpoint?
<AlinuxOS> nvu? I don't like it :/
<Cooner750> Where do I change the settings it uses for Gtk?
<RayFredPip> is there any good postscript viewer on ubuntu ?
<Cooner750> All gtk themed apps are very ugly
<AlinuxOS> quanta...
<dura> egg_,  http://ecos.sourceware.org/docs-1.3.1/ref/ecos-ref.15.html
<AlinuxOS> hm I'll try it!
<skwid> is there a gui to reconfigure grub ????
<amphi> egg_: I believe you must link with -lm
<RayFredPip> is there any good postscript viewer on ubuntu ?
<mpmc> !kill
<ubotu> hmm... kill is a command for getting rid of unwanted processes, usage: kill [-signal]  PID.  Signals are numbers: -15 is general exit, -9 forces quit.  See manual page for more.
<dura> AlinuxOS, You may like NVU or Bluefish better
<amphi> skwid: no
<skwid> it can't find my windows partition anymore :S
<egg_> I'm doing that
<mpmc> <_<.. not that kill <_<
<dura> pkill
<dura> killall
<dura> killall -9
<RayFredPip> !pkill
<ubotu> RayFredPip: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<skwid> amphi: how do i tell it to find my windows :)
<amphi> RayFredPip: gv is ok
<AlinuxOS> Bluefish is not what you see is what you get. :(
<RayFredPip> amphi, OK
<dura> AlinuxOS, Oh didn't know you wanted a wysiwyg editor
<dura> sorry
<amphi> skwid: perhaps your windows no longer exists ;) have a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AlinuxOS> dura, ;)
<skwid> amphi: yeah that's where i am
<amphi> RayFredPip: the -spartan option is pleasant IMHO
<AlinuxOS> dura where are you from ?
<dura> I just use nano for web pages :)
<skwid> title		Windows XP Home
<skwid> root		(hd0,0)
<dura> Or emacs...
<AlinuxOS> nano :D
<AlinuxOS> looolz
<skwid> what should i change that to ?
<dura> AlinuxOS, Minnesota
<amphi> skwid: no
<RayFredPip> amphi, what is IMHO?
<dura> I love nano... fast, small, easy to use...
<amphi> skwid: did you change it?
<dura> in my own opinion
<amphi> dura: ugh
<dura> ?
<mpmc> skwid: I got nicked for pasting :o
<skwid> amphi: no, that's the entry that doesnt work
<amphi> RayFredPip: 'in my humble opinion'
<AlinuxOS> and you don't know the meaning of your nick in russian I immagine :)
<goldenear> hi
<dura> AlinuxOS, No... dura is part of my yahoo ID... duralinux
<RayFredPip> amphi, : )
<sarixe> ... anyone know how to get reading and executing permissions for an ntfs partition? i mounted it and it only does anything for root.
<dura> What does it mean?
* dura cringes
<amphi> RayFredPip: install the bsdgames and use wtf, eg. 'wtf is IMHO' - a handy acronym dictionary
<skwid> amphi: what do i need to change it to if my windows partition is hda5 ??
<dura> Anyone seen MI III yet?
<pike__> sarixe: umount it and remount like sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/something
<amphi> skwid: (hd0,4) - at last, an answerable question ;)
<skwid> amphi: nice, thx
<harisund> How will I know whether a package came from the universe, multiverse restricted or the main section? And whether it came from the regular breezy repositories, breezy-backports, breezy-updates or breezy-security?
* mpmc I curse you google for not having a russian translator!
<skwid> amphi: if i don't come back, you should feel some guilt :)
<AlinuxOS> dura, ;)
<amphi> skwid: heh - you could always check with the grub docs ;)
<dura> :)
<minimec> harisund: Synaptic: Properties of the *.deb
<awszadr> 
<harisund> minimec no on the command line.
<mpmc> Now apart from being on the channel What else can, I do..?
<RayFredPip> amphi, ah,really? so cool
<minimec> harisund: Apt-cache search maybe....
<HotDrive> hi. need help instaling icons for programs in the desktop
<dura> I wish apt had a better saerch feature...
<_jason> harisund: check the version number and use apt-cache policy if you still have those repos all enabled
<dura> Like portage
<harisund> minimec I have tried to check the output of apt-cache show
<_jason> dura: what search feature are you looking for?
<dura> harisund, apt-cache search foo |less
<harisund> apt-cache policy eh/ I am trying that _jason brb
<awszadr> 
* mpmc melts cheese...
<amphi> RayFredPip: the 'is' is just syntactic sugar - you can just do 'wtf IMHO'
<harisund> _jason awesome :) Thanks a ton
<dura> _jason, hmm good question... I wo'nt remember until I try and find a package...
<dura> <--- good memory just short
<AlinuxOS> Quanta is more interestning :)
<amphi> dura: what's wrong with apt? you can use regexes
<minimec> harisund: _jason: Cool... I learned something ;)
<harisund> seriously minimec :)
<AlinuxOS> ok dear people, I must go
<dura> amac, Nothing at all... I like apt
<AlinuxOS> seeya ! :)
<dura> I just like portage better
<dura> l8r AlinuxOS
<dura> thanks for the info hehe
<AlinuxOS> dura, ;D
* dura just might have to get a new nick lol
<dura> Well.. time to go watch Munich with the g/f.
<dura> For the record, I'd rather be sitting here...
<dura> .me *sighs*
<dura> l8r everyone
<amphi> dura: what did your nick mean in .ru? 'penis' or some such?
<Frox> I'm having a bit of trouble with an install, if anyone is willing to help
<Gidget42> Hey, i accidentally exploded a .tar file on my desktop and now have 2000+ files (*.nasl) and they wont go away
<dura> amac, Worse heh
<mpmc> dura: tell all..
<dura> Gidget42, cd ~/Desktop && rm -Rf *
<mpmc> I wasn't paying attention :o
<dura> Unless there is something on the desktop you want to keep
<Gidget42> dura: u sure?
<dura> Gidget42, Yes
<_jason> Gidget42: that deletes everything on your desktop, so even stuff you had before
<Gidget42> i'll try it. if it dont work i'll pm u ok?
<dura> It will work
<Gidget42> ihave nothing on my desktop i wanna keep
<Gidget42> andits making my laptop lag balls
<dura> Unless there is something on the desktop you want to keep it will be fine
<HotDrive> anyone knows how to put icons in desktop?
<ab_> hey everyone i need some help with locales
<dura> Yep then you'll be good to go
<dibblego> I have just downloaded an ISO but the MD5 doesn't match - can I use one of those torrent things or whatever to find and repair the damaged part of the file?
<dura> bbl
<ab_> can anyone help me out?
<_jason> HotDrive: right click > create launcher
<_jason> HotDrive: or a lot of times you can just drag stuff to the desktop
<HotDrive> _jason: I did that ut it won't work
<_jason> HotDrive: which way did you try?
<ab_> not to interrupt, but can anyone lend me a hand with fixing a locales issue?
<ab_> please?
<_jason> ab_: best to just state the issue you are having
<ab_> ok
<HotDrive> I installed Avast antivirus and tryed to drag to the desktop, and create a "launcher"...
<HotDrive> ...but nothing
<ab_> error message: "dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed"
<_jason> HotDrive: use your middle click?
<ab_> and: Generating locales...
<ab_>   en.ISO-8859-1...cannot open locale definition file `en': No such file or directory
<_jason> ab_: what command gives you that error?
<HotDrive> middle click?
<_jason> HotDrive: try dragging witht he middle button
<ab_> the first error is from any of 10 different commands: gcc, locale-conf, locales, apt-get install, etc
<_jason> ab_: what ahppens when you try dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<brettb_> is there an easy way to uninstall compiz?
<brettb_> i need to reinstall it
<ab_> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<HotDrive> don't have one...
<minimec> ab_: Try to start your wm-session with UTF-8 and then try to fix the problem. That could do it...
<ab_> how do i do that?
<ab_> i'm kind of a retarded newb\
<ab_> hah
<brettb_> lol
<_jason> HotDrive: ok maybe you can be a little more specific about what you are doing?  where are you dragging from?
<Gidget42> Dura: it doesn't work
<_jason> !doesn't work
<ab_> minimec, how do i do that?
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<minimec> ab_: I guess you can choose that in the 'language' sectieon in gdm.
<ab_> um
<Gidget42> when i cd ~/Desktop && rm -Rf * it says "/user/bin/sudo arguement list too long"
<ab_> meaning...
<_jason> Gidget42: heh
<Gidget42> jason: can u help me?
<Gidget42> i got like 2000+ *.nasl files on my desktop that wont go away
<Felas> ?ntfs
<ab_> minimec, how do i do the gdm thing?
<_jason> Gidget42: find ~/Desktop -exec rm '{}' \;     <-- let someone check that
<brettb_> lol
<HotDrive> I installed the deb package and it works from the console
<Gidget42> and anytime i try to rm, it says "arguement list too long"
<ab_> minimec: how do i do the gdm thing?
<minimec> ab_: Log out... then login and choose another language. You will probably have a choise to switch to your prefferred language with utf-8
<HotDrive> but I want to have an icon on the desktop to activate the program
<ab_> ah ok lemme try that
<_jason> HotDrive: what is the command from the terminal that you run?
<gpd> Question: why would two different network cards (tulip|intel) both ONLY work from the Dapper LIVE CD but not from the installed HD?
<HotDrive> just "avast"...
<Xenguy> Gidget42: try find with  'xargs' instead then
<_jason> HotDrive: ok what does 'which avast' say?
* Xenguy reads the buffer...
<Gidget42> xargs? what are those?
<crimsun> !upgrade
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<HotDrive> nothing... If I open a console and run "avast" it works
<HotDrive> but there is a gui for the program, but no icons on the desktop
<_jason> HotDrive: which avast    <-- that really should say something if 'avast' works, are you sure?
<skwid> i still can't boot on windows :(
<Gidget42> that worked _jason u r the manimal
* Gidget42 kudos jason
<minimec> skwid: Grub problem?
<Xenguy> Gidget42: are you sure 'cd ~/Desktop && rm -rf *' won't work?
<HotDrive> yes, if I run "avast" in the console, the antivirus runs a scan
* Gidget42 gives jason +o for bein cool... (if only it mattered)
<Felas> !ntfs
<duckdown> Hey all.  Various programs (GAIM, XChat, a few others) are only offering me the choice (for sound) of "Console Beep" or "Command".  I don't know what command I'm supposed to be supplying for sound playback.  I am using Ubuntu-DAPPER
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Gidget42> xenguy: problem solved
<skwid> minimec: yep .. moved around my partitions with partition magic, and now the grub entry doesnt seem to work
<Xenguy> Gidget42: ahh, good -- so -exec did work after all
<pike__> HotDrive: 'which' tells you the directory the executable is in
<minimec> duckdown: try esdplay yourfile
<Gidget42> indeed
<duckdown> minimec: Let me try that, thanks
<_jason> HotDrive: which avast  <-- those two words are a command I need you to run and tell me the output
<HotDrive> I found the file that opens the GUI in /usr/lib/avast4workstation/share/avast/desktop
<HotDrive> ah! ok... :)
<minimec> skwid: But you can boot on linux
<odyssey> hello i have a wine probleme
<skwid> minimec: yep, im here :)
<Xenguy> odyssey: AA
<Apostle^> go to alcoholics anonymous
<Apostle^> haha
<minimec> skwid: ;)
<Xenguy> baha
<skwid> minimec: my grub entry is
<HotDrive> /usr/bin/avast
<skwid> title		Windows XP Home
<skwid> root		(hd0,4)
<_jason> HotDrive: ok, that is the command you want the launcher to run?
<duckdown> minimec: Hrmm, I don't have 'esdplay'
<duckdown> what is it from?
<HotDrive> ok, I'll try it
<minimec> skwid: Can you mount the partition?
<skwid> yep
<skwid> on /dev/hda5
<odyssey> wine doesnt want to start its installed but no go , do you have a better emulator other than wine to run dvd decrypter
<brettb_> so will someone attempt to help me?
<brettb_> is it hard to uninstall compiz?
<minimec> duckdown: Yes. Wait. You have to install another deb. It's a gstreamer thing. Google esd ubuntu...
<HotDrive> nope... don't work
<duckdown> minimec: Hmmm ok thanks
<minimec> skwid: So what is your grub entry?
<skwid> i pasted it
<mpmc> brettb_: What are you trying to do?
<Xenguy> odyssey: check out 'k9copy' BTW
<minimec> duckdown: esdplay ubuntu ;)
<skwid> root		(hd0,4)
<brettb_> er wtf
<pike__> ok guys ive got dhcpd working for eth1 now. i just need to 'route' ;p traffic to eth0 so other comps can connect to web. whats the next step?
<minimec> skwid: is that all?
<Ademan> tell ademan about root
<skwid> minimec: well no, for the windows
<odyssey> ok thanks is it better than dvd shrink or decrypter
<Ademan> damn
<Ademan> is there a way to enable root?
<_jason> !tell Ademan about root
<brettb_> mpmc: im trying to uninstall compiz. i want to do a fresh install..
<HotDrive> there is a file called "install-desktop-entries.sh". Is it possibleto run it?
<Ademan> ah thanks jason
<brettb_> because a lot of my settings dont work
<Xenguy> odyssey: well it is similar software for linux, should do the job in most cases :-)
<mpmc> brettb_: Sorry, I wasn't reading.. on the UB forums
<odyssey> thanks xen
<minimec> skwid: Your grub entry is not complete.
* pike__ walks away muttering about iptables
<Xenguy> odyssey: let me know what you think, I'm still playing around with the DVD stuff myself
<skwid> minimec: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ot0xjJ24.html that's my file
<Ademan> also, with httpd, it says that it shoudl obey symlinks... but i created a link to a folder and it says access forbidden when i try and use it through firefox
<b7sus4> how can i install a mouse?
<HotDrive> or is there some aplication in Ubuntu that looks for installed programs/files and install them in the desktop?
<d> um
<odyssey> ok right now i still revert back to xp and use dvd shrink and burn with nero7
<amphi> skwid: that's all you have for the windows entry?
<NoUse> b7sus4 what kind of mouse?
<d> whats a good program whree i could download illegal music and movies?
<NoUse> b7sus4 ps2? usb?
<skwid> amphi: what else do i need ?
<amphi> d: cat
<minimec> skwid: Has your windows a own harddisk?
<odyssey> im trying to get ride of xp all together
<skwid> minimec: no
<amphi> skwid: try appending a line 'chainloader +1' after the line 'root (hd0,4)'
<d> :)
<b7sus4> NoUse, ps2 i believe.....it is the lod mouse with the screws
<skwid> amphi: it's there
<mauper> what should I say: nero is good basic movie editing ... but for all other burning tasks: k3b :)
<skwid> amphi: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ot0xjJ24.html
<odyssey> but the probleme is that i want to run  il2 stormavic online with teamspeak on
<minimec> skwid: We are stupid. You mount it as hda5 ;) Why don't you boot on 5 ;)
<NoUse> b7sus4 thats a serial mouse, it has 9 pins?
<slackern> pike__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ShareInternetConnection maybe this will help.
<ab_> hey all, i'm back
<ab_> so loggin in/out didnt fix the locales issue
<amphi> skwid: what error do you get?
<mauper> where is the kick and ban for "d" ? ;)
<b7sus4> yes
<skwid> minimec: what do you mean ???
<skwid> minimec: when we have hda1, we boot on 0, no ?
<noiesmo> pike__, checkout firestarter its a gui for configuring firewall and nat
<d> what did i do wrong?
<b7sus4> NoUse, yes
<ab_> _jason, can you help me out?
<skwid> amphi: filesystem something .. i didnt copy it down
<pike__> slackern: at this point it cant hurt thx
<NoUse> b7sus4 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SerialMouseHowto try that
<d> i dont call it p2p...GET OVER IT
<Wyred> hi i'm having problems with K3B
<mauper> d: I refuse to quote you ...
<d> mauper: i dont call it p2p...GET OVER IT
<Wyred> everytime i'm trying to burn a new cd image, it crashes
<_jason> ab_: did you try the dpkg-reconfigure locales command?
<amphi> skwid: try changing 'root' to 'rootnoverify'
<Wyred> or rather freezes, it's beginning to think it's Windows Software i'm sure
<amphi> skwid: and get the error message if there's another ;)
<mauper> d: jeez, steal what you want but don't bother us ...
<d> mauper: is the word p2p any better?
<minimec> skwid: you boot on (hd0,4)... But you moun t/dev/hda5...
<skwid> minimec: yeah, what's the problem ? :(
<ab_> _jason: yes i did, i get this error:
<ab_> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<ab_> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<ab_>         LANGUAGE = (unset),
<ab_>         LC_ALL = "en_US",
<ab_>         LC_PAPER = "en_US",
<ab_>         LC_ADDRESS = "en_US",
<ab_>         LC_MONETARY = "en_US",
<ab_>         LC_NUMERIC = "en_US",
<mauper> p2p isn't equal to downloading copyright protected stuff
<ab_>         LC_TELEPHONE = "en_US",
<slackern> !paste
<ab_>         LC_MESSAGES = "en_US",
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<_jason> ab_: don't paste here :/
<ab_>         LC_IDENTIFICATION = "en_US",
<noiesmo> ab_, dont paste
<ab_>         LC_COLLATE = "en_US",
<ab_>         LC_MEASUREMENT = "en_US",
<NoUse> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<ab_>         LC_CTYPE = "en_US",
<ab_>         LC_TIME = "en_US",
<noiesmo> ab_, cut it out
<ab_>         LC_NAME = "en_US",
<ab_>         LANG = "en_US"
<ab_>     are supported and installed on your system.
<amphi> d: I agree that the term p2p is pretty silly- what is http if not p2p? ;)
<mpmc> Ab_: Ahhh!
<ab_> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<adiabatic> I don't think he can stop.
<ab_> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<ab_> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<ab_> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<mpmc> KILL
<ab_> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<mpmc> KILL
<minimec> skwid: So you could try to boot (hd0,5). Am I wrong?
<ab_> sorry
<ab_> first time here
<mauper> ab_: aaaaaaaargh
<ab_> sorry, shit.
<mpmc> :'(
<chowells> amphi: client-server
* HedgeMage peeks in 
<amphi> mpmc: calm down ;)
<noiesmo> ab_, piss off
<skwid> minimec: i think it's one less right ?
<NoUse> ab_ then you should read the /topic
<ab_> i'm fucking sorry!!!
<vipoet> hehe
<slackern> !language
<HedgeMage> noiesmo: Mistakes happen
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<mpmc> amphi: k..
<noiesmo> ab_, dont be sorry dont do it
<d> :p anyway i was being a smartarse i will call it proper name from now on
<mauper> the manners in this channel have degraded ...
<amphi> chowells: well, yeah, that too ;)
<Cooner750> Is it possible to remove the Gnome package now, as I seem to like KDE more after I got gtk-qt installed
<Cooner750> ?
<noiesmo> HedgeMage, yeah thats no mistake thats stupidity
<mpmc> Everyone take a chill pill..
<adiabatic> I've tried to find the SSH key setup wiki page, but Google isn't helping me. Can someone point me to the "how to set up the whole charging up SSH-agent with your keys" page?
<ab_> _jason, any ideas?
<minimec> skwid: nope. It depends what you have... Primary partitions... logical...
<ab_> and i promise not to paste anymore
<d> ab_: the "fuck" word is even worse than flooding watch out...
<ab_> got it
<skwid> minimec: ho, i just changed the windows partition from a primary to a logical
<amphi> noiesmo: I'm sure we'll all recover from the trauma
<skwid> could that be the problem ?
<ab_> haha ok
<d> taken me 3 weeks to get back in here
<noiesmo> amphi, no I'm scared for life ;)
<HedgeMage> noiesmo: I seem to recall a certain network staffer who accidentally did "/voice -yes *" in here and couldn't do anything about the 10 minutes of voice notices scrolling by once she'd done it.
<HotDrive> still ni icon working in the desktop... help...
<minimec> skwid: Try to boot hd0,5
<mauper> if the f*ck word where the only problem ...
<minimec> ab_: Did you have some kind of success?
<mpmc> Can someone give me the sources line for opera?
<amphi> noiesmo: oh, well, the trick cyclists have to earn a crust too ;)
<ab_> minimec: with what?
<minimec> ab_: the utf-8 thing?
<mpmc> !opera
<noiesmo> amphi, haha
<ubotu> opera is, like, not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<amphi> minimec: hd5 is (hd0,4)
<amphi> minimec: er, hda5
<ab_> minimec: i logged in and out, as you said, selecting a different language option, but that didnt fix the error i pasted above
<ab_> minimec: is there a way to reset all locales stuff?
<minimec> ab_: sorry.. so I can't help you.
<ab_> minimec: thanks anyway
<ab_> _jason: ideas?
<minimec> ab_: Try to reinstall the locale package...
<ab_> minimec: how?
<ab_> apt-get?
<amphi> mauper: what else is troubling you?
<minimec> apt-get or aptitude
<Wyred> hmm, anyone else had problems with k3b? seems everytime i'm trying to burn a new CD image it's freezing
<minimec> ab_  apt-get or aptitude
<mauper> amphi: me, barely nothing :)
<minimec> amphi: I do agree I am wrong. I see that now ...
<Cooner750> is is possible to repace the Gnome login manger with KDM?
<ab_> minimec: tried that, but i get 100 lines of errors that look similar to the locales error
<amphi> skwid: can windows boot from an extended partition? I'm sure it won't like having its little drive letters messed with in any case; you might want to look at the map option of grub
<ab_> minimec: then it quits saying errorrs were encountered while processing locales
<amphi> skwid: is it grub or the legacy os that gives the error?
<mauper> Wyred: dapper ?
<skwid> amphi: i think its grub
<skwid> ill look again
<noiesmo> Wyred, did you do k3b setup and is your user a member of burning or cdrom group
<skwid> i think i screwed everything up :(
<amphi> skwid: did you try with rootnoverify instead of root?
<Wyred> noiesmo, yes mauper no, i'm trying to burn FC5 for my work pc
<amphi> skwid: only the legacy os by the sound of it ;)
<minimec> ab_: This is not good. But as I sad. I don't believe I can help you then.
<_jason> ab_: consider dpkg-reconfigure --force locales, don't do this with someone else agreeing it's not a really bad idea
<Ams_NY> Hey guys
<_jason> without*
<Ams_NY> and galz
<skwid> amphi: ill reboot
<skwid> be right back
<Wyred> noiesmo, it won't even load now
<mauper> Wyred: did you try the k3b setup as was asked before ? And did you upgrade your packages recently ?
<Wyred> mauper, yeah, i've just finished updating and rebooted
<mauper> Wyred: the k3b setup too ?
<Wyred> finally it's let me in
<Wyred> setting up
<Ademan> how do you create a group and add users to it?
<null> can anyone point me in the right direction for a problem i'm having with doom3?  I am experiencing "pauses" durring the play (like the game freezes for a second or two)
<Ademan> crappy comp?
<noiesmo> Ademan, sudo groupadd && useradd -g username groupname
<Ademan> i had no idea they even had a linux doom3 port
<amphi> Ademan: man adduser describes both
<roe__> can anyone give me some advise with the fglrx driver?
<HotDrive> I tried to install the file "install-desktop-entries.sh" ut I have an error...
<pike__> Ademan: doom halflife id is very good about linux support
<amphi> roe__: avoid like the plague, if you can ;)
<noiesmo> Ademan, sudo groupadd groupname then  useradd -g username groupname
<roe__> hehe, :)
<roe__> too late
<Ademan> roe__: dont use it :-)
<marc-antoine> is someone know where I can fond an wesnoth RPM for unbuntu 5.10?
<Ademan> it took me literally a week to get it working
<HotDrive> "unary operator expected"?
<Ademan> maybe even two
<_jason> !info wesnoth
<Ademan> unary = one operand
<ubotu> wesnoth: (fantasy turn-based strategy game), section universe/games, is extra. Version: 1.0-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1591 kB, Installed size: 4432 kB
<roe__> I have it working, I just want to tweak the xorg.conf file to get the correct dual head display
<pike__> er not halflife quake
<Wyred> mauper btw whats the Burnfree option?
<_jason> ubotu: tell marc-antoine abotu universe
<amphi> roe__: tldp.org might have something
<Ademan> HotDrive: it means it only expected one operand
<null> Ademan : yeah it came out not long after the game. and my comp is fine for the game, runs at a smooth ~60 fps but just out of nowhere I get like a 2 second pause (no HD activity durring this so its not loading something from the disk)
<HotDrive> is there a way to correct this or is a file error?
<marc-antoine> thanks
<Ademan> HotDrive: fix the code
<HotDrive> ??
<amphi> Wyred: "support for Buffer Underrun Free writing" according to man cdrecord
<Ademan> *.sh is a script file
<Ademan> fix the script
<elusive> can anyone try to help me with bluetooth on dapper drake?
<Wyred> well in the set up section and can't see anything that needs changing
<amphi> Wyred: only some drives would appear to support it
<Wyred> so should remove?
<HotDrive> don't know how... just want to put an icon in the desktop to run a program...
<Ademan> null: hrm, is it possible you've got something like a stock ticker or some other gnome applet that periodically updates and chews through your resources?
<idefix> when ftp-ing, how do you upload everything in the directory including subdirectories?
<Wyred> ahh stuff it
<Wyred> it's fried
<roe> the tldp doesn't have info on configuring a virtual display using the aticonfig
<roe> and the ati web site is a joke
<skwid> amphi: Invalid device requested
<idefix> paradizelost but I don't have this FTP client..
<null> Ademan : no.  i have a pretty clean setup going on.  not even any cron jobs.  strange thing is the sound from the game keeps kicking fine durring these graphics hangs too. and the interruptions are not consistant... i may get like 5 in a min, then not get any for 5 mins (tested running around in circles in a room to avoid new textures being a culpret)
<Ams_NY> hey guys
<luke> is there any way I can disable one users access to the internet completely?
<Ademan> null: very strange, i guess your card COULD be heating up a bit? i dont know that's so strange...
<Ademan> null: ignore what i just said thats utterly rediculous, are you SURE you don't have any background proccesses that might be eating resources (even unexpectedly)
<Nullified> Weird that two people called "Null" one being myself are experiancing GFX problems, However mines under windows...
<csete> Anyone have any CUPS configuration background?
<null> Ademan : heh now that I think about it, I'm gonna try calling tech support.  I just bought the game like an hour ago, and they did provide a linux client of it.  and no overheats... im sure on the background processes, I can watch my cpu usage when not in the game and it stays at like 0 to 2% max
<Ademan> how do you change a file's group owner?
<NoUse> Ademan chown :groupname file
<csete> I'm trying to print "raw" from Windows.  It is complaining about application/octet-stream not being a supported format and yet I have those uncommented in mime.typs and mime.conv.
<elusive> can anyone please help me with bluetooth?
<Ademan> thanks NoUse
<null> Ademan actuialy i correct that, its at like 5% since I have been in here, and thats mostly from crap in firefox that I am trying to pull up as well..  and use "chown 'user':'group' 'thing to change'
<phero> lol
<phero> ubuntu is rubbish
<phero> ubuntu is rubbish
<phero> super super rubbish
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Kyral> ......
<Kyral> BAN!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@218.208.208.229]  by crimsun
<Kyral> BAN BAN BAN!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<elusive> help lease, help
<noiesmo> crimsun, thanks
<Kyral> Yea!!
<Ademan> null: thanks
* Kyral buys crimsun a drink :D
<Ademan> wtf... can users in a file's group not modify it?
<crimsun> depends on the group permissions
<Ademan> i just did "chown g=rwx www"
<Ademan> well... sudo but yeah
<NoUse> Ademan I assume you meant g+rwx
<Ademan> NoUse: = doesnt work?
<Ademan> that explains that then...
<Ademan> lol
<siimo> hi just tryingto remember when backports went official? do the official mirrors have much of hoary backports?
<NoUse> Ademan + adds permissions, - takes them away
<Ademan> = just plain sets i believe
<Ademan> but i'll try +
<Ademan> (looking at the file with right click-> properties showed group permissions read write and execute all set...
<d> What linux p2p apps do people use?
<d> What linux p2p apps do people use?
<NoUse> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<chowells> Ademan: + to add permission, - to take it away
<noiesmo> d try frostwire
<d> cool i will
<adambrady> @Anyone know anything about Evolution Email Client?
<siimo> ..
<Ademan> well my way worked... and either way, the permission string was "drwxrwxr-x" and i can't modify the damn file (and yes i'm in the group)
<NoUse> Ademan did you just add yourself to the group?
<noiesmo> Ademan, whats the permission on the file thats a directory permission you just posted
<d> adambrady: what would you like to know?
<elusive> could anyone help me with bluetooth?
<greenman> why should I choose ubuntu?  I'm moving away from gentoo.  (too much work needed to upkeep it)
<Ademan> NoUse: i added myself to the group before i changed the group ownership
<noiesmo> Ademan, maybe try chown -r users:group directory
<amphi> greenman: because the releases have 'cutesy' names? ;)
<NoUse> Ademan you might need to re-login for the group assingment to take affect
<Guest_790> hey can anyone help me install ubuntu, i keep having problems, even running it from livecd
<Ademan> ah, alright i'll try that, thanks
* ros_ waves Hello.
<greenman> amphi: nice.  :)  What release is it now?
<Ademan> is there any like "flush" command that would have the same effect though?
<adambrady> D: I need to back up my Mail so I can reload Ubuntu. I cant find an export function.
<Guest_790> Everytime I try to run livecd or run the install cd, it starts running, asks me what type of install, then the screen turns black
<Guest_790> and nothing nappens
<greenman> wow.  I asked the same question in #fedora and they jumped down my throat
<Ademan> Guest_790: are you on a laptop?
<Guest_790> yes
<Guest_790> a toshiba
<Ademan> *swish*
<slew> hi. when i right click on a wmv and go to properties it says 'building propterties window' but that window never happens. i want gxine to open wmv files, is there another place to set that option?
<Ademan> gimme 30 seconds
<Guest_790> k
<noiesmo> adambrady, I just made a copy of the mail directory in the users home folder .mozilla-thunderbird then copy it back once thunderbird set back up
<adambrady> noiesmo: will it do the same thing using evolution?
<d> adambrady: and the mails arent on the server?
<Ademan> when the livecd or the installer comes up
<Ademan> hit f2
<adambrady> d:no i didnt leave a copy
<Ademan> it should give you some options
<Guest_790> ok
<d> ILL FIND YOU EVOLUTIONS MAIL DIRECTORY ONE SEC
<noiesmo> adambrady, dont know I only use Thunderbird sorry
<d> sorry for the caps
<Ademan> there should be one (in f1-f6) that says "fixes laptop display problem"
<Guest_790> oh really? sweet
<Ademan> yeah
<Guest_790> and that should fix the problem?
<Ademan> just check f1->f6
<Ademan> hopefully
<Ademan> you'll end up typing something like "linux <the option>"
<whiter> im trying to remove opneoffice but the two packages left depend on each other so they dont want to remove, any way to do that?
<Ademan> if it doesnt fix it come back
<Guest_790> ok, cool. i'll try it right now
<amphi> greenman: basically, it inherits much of the benefits of debian, while being easier to install and having more recent packages
<Guest_790> thanks
<adambrady> I should just be able to copy home/USERNAME/.evolution/mail shouldn't I
<greenman> what are the benefits of debian?  I know a lot of people use
<Ademan> no problem
<d> adambrady save the directory ~./.evolution/mail/pop/*YOUREMAIL* somewhere u can copy it back once finished
<amphi> greenman: see http://www.us.debian.org/intro/about
<mikebot> how can i save a file on an ntfs partition?
<dick-richardson> is anyone familiar with http cache cleaner?
<paradizelost> mikebot: use windows
<dick-richardson> you can't really
<d> ikebot how can i save a file on an ntfs partition?    Windows???
<adambrady> d thanks alot
<wizayne> hi all
<greenman> mikebot: it's risky even if you can.  You risk wiping the drive
<amphi> greenman: also http://www.debian.org/intro/why_debian
<dick-richardson> you can jimmy-rig captive to do it
<mikebot> paradizelost, rather, is there any way i can access a file i am editing right now (in ubuntu) in windows?
<wizayne> i am interested in making a bootable ubuntu cd from the *.iso file
<wizayne> where can i get the bootable image?
<wizayne> is that included in the iso?
<d> mikebot: yes
<mikebot> d; how?
<amphi> wizayne: it's basically a boot floppy image
<cdubya> evening, all
<d> mikebot: but that is a #windows  question not an #ubuntu question...none of us know how
<wizayne> ok..i don't have a floppy drive but i think with roxio media creator i can make the cdr bootable
<amphi> wizayne: see eltorito in man cdrecord or the cd writing howto at tldp.org
<dick-richardson> mikebot: I'm gonna have to refer to google...captive-ntfs is what you're looking for
<whiter> mikebot it is not possible to write to an NTFS partition using ubuntu...
<mikebot> thanks
<wizayne> thankies
<whiter> it is only possible to read from it
<d> mikebot whitch file system are you trying to read in windows?
<jack|ass> So if I have a hyperthreading processor, do i want the regular or SMP version of the linux kernel?
<mikebot> whiter, i don't haev to write to an ntfs, i csan save it on my ext3, but can i access that in windows?
<mikebot> i just need access to this file when i'm in windows
<whiter> probably, i dont know
<whiter> oh wait
<wizayne> amphi, i still don't know where to get the image i need to boot..
<amphi> wizayne: you could also look at cloop if you haven't
<whiter> yes you can...
<NoUse> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is, like, totally, a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/written from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<whiter> mikebot, ever heard of SAMBA ?
<wizayne> is it included in the iso, amphi ?
<mikebot> whiter, no
<amphi> wizayne: you must make it, perhaps
<dick-richardson> Is anyone getting a "launching http cache cleaner" thing that pops up?
<whiter> you could set up a samba share on linux and use windows file sharing like normal to connect to it
<wizayne> oic.. erm.. okay
<wizayne> thanks
<whiter> and just share out the folder
<whiter> you are using ubuntu?
<mikebot> yes
<d> mikebot: what NoUse said
<wizayne> sure am..i want to put ubuntu on my other laptop
<wizayne> thanks amphi
<d> !ext3
<ubotu> [ext3]  a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/written from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<whiter> right click the folder the file is in and then goto "Share Folder"
<whiter> change the little drop down to SMB, make a share name, save
<dick-richardson> Is anyone getting a "launching http cache cleaner" thing that pops up?
<whiter> then open terminal and type "smbpasswd -a"
<Peter-Brazil> como registro meu nick?
<Peter-Brazil> sorry
<skwid> anybody can help me with gparted ?
<lkj1> How do I check what version of Ubuntu I have? You know, to see if the upgrade worked?
<Peter-Brazil> how como register my nickname?
<skwid> im trying to change a windows partition from logical to primary
<whiter> Peter, /msg nickserv register help
<crimsun> Peter-Brazil: /msg nickserv help register
<lkj1> Peter: /msg nicskerv register password
<NoUse> skwid I'm not sure thats possible
<skwid> NoUse: crap :S
<whiter> and Peter, "How como" = "How do i"
<d> skwid: what do you want to know
<whiter> IKJ1
<d> skwid: thats impossible without deleting and making a new partition
<skwid> d: great ...
<lkj1> He speaks Portuguese, whiter, give him a break. ;) Hence the Brazil in his name.
<mikebot> whiter, download samba right now
<whiter> mike it should be already installed
<d> `/nick _damian-
<Peter-Brazil> sorry, my english is very bad
<_damian-> hmm
<mikebot> whiter, then it just updated
<lkj1> No problem, Peter-Brazil
<amphi> Peter-Brazil: there's #ubuntu-br, if you want it
<lkj1> :)
<Peter-Brazil> i am working in project asterisk with ubuntu
<whiter> Peter-Brazil: /join #ubuntu-br
<whiter> then you can speak natively
<mikebot> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<_damian-> noiesmo: can you explain frostwire for me pls
<_damian-> noiesmo: illegal program?
<mikebot> whiter, damn, i can't copy from the update manager...there were like 10 errors, or 'fails' rather
<Phoul> Is there a tutoriel on making debs that anyone can use?
<whiter> dude, samba is installed by default on ubuntu
<Phoul> From source code
<whiter> you dont need to use update manager
<noiesmo> _damian-, it's a p2p app
<Phoul> I guess they would be called static debs?
<mikebot> whiter, it automatically popped up
<mikebot> whiter, when i sahred that folder
<whiter> oh
<whiter> close it?
<mikebot> haha ok
<Phoul> anyone?
<mikebot> i did 'smbpasswd -a' and got a bunch of display
<whiter> run it as root (sudo)
* paradizelost kicks dick-richardson
<_damian-> noiesmo...but is it a copy of limewire...rewriten..or did they just illegaplly edit limewire and
<mikebot> ah ok
<cdubya> mikebot: smbpasswd -a username
<whiter> _damian, limewire is free to modify from source
<noiesmo> _damian-, I don't know and don't care check out the frostwire site
<_damian-> sure:P
<mikebot> i didn't do a username
<mikebot> is that ok?
<whiter> no..
<_damian-> whiter ok didnt know
<Peter-Brazil> the ubuntu here in Brazil is very used
<whiter> mikebot it should be YOUR current ubuntu username, or a user that exists on the ubuntu machine
<blunted> hey anybody using kubuntu
<mikebot> ok
<mikebot> just redo it?
<whiter> so... smbpasswd -a mikebot
<whiter> yea
<_damian-> this frostwire is no good for me want to get away fropm limewire there is one bug thats really annoying me
<blunted> and can tell me how good it is
<Peter-Brazil> i am using the kubuntu
<whiter> Peter-Brazil: #ubuntu-br join it
<mikebot> Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user mikebot. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<mikebot> Failed to modify password entry for user mikebot
<_damian-> anyone know a good p2p app?
<mikebot> use the same as my login name?
<whiter> yea mikebot
<mikebot> ok, done
<noiesmo> Peter-Brazil, ubuntu seems to be growing in popularity everywhere easy for new people generally to use compaired to other distros
<NoUse> !tell _damian- about p2p
<whiter> _damian, nope, limewire and gtk-gnutella
<blunted> _damian-, gtk-gnutella
<minimec> _damian-: Just installed it. That rocks!!!
<whiter> mikebot... the windows box is on the same network right?
<whiter> same LAN i mean...
<mikebot> um
<Peter-Brazil> but, the option server is perfect too
<minimec> _damian-: Are you on dapper?
<mikebot> this is the windows box
<mikebot> i need tor eboot into windows
<mikebot> *to reboot
<Peter-Brazil> i am using in servers
* cdubya feared mikebot was going to say that
<whiter> hm
<whiter> ok samba is useless then
<whiter> lol
<mikebot> cdubya, haha
<mikebot> haha
<cdubya> mikebot, use the link posted earlier to access the fs
<whiter> yea...
<mikebot> can i just use partition magic to copy a file from ext3 to ntfs?
<whiter> i was thinking it was 2 seperate boxes
<cdubya> http://www.fs-driver.org
<noiesmo> Peter-Brazil, cool I use debain,slackware for servers at moment and kubuntu deskto
<blunted> that kubuntu desktop
<blunted> hows it do
<NoUse> mikebot why not just do it from inside windows?
<cdubya> mikebot, there are others I found before....I can look at the other one I d'loaded and give you the name of it if you want. It worked fine for what I was doing.
<noiesmo> blunted, I'm a kde fan so its good
<Peter-Brazil> i am using it in my server of voip
<Peter-Brazil> with asterisk
<mikebot> NoUse, how?
<mikebot> cdubya, this link says ext2.?
<NoUse> !tell mikebot about ext3
<cdubya> mikebot, read a little further, says ext3 also
<elusive> can anyone help me with bluetooth?
<blunted> i was thinking about installing it, but i dunno if i want to part with my debian or not
<LKRaider> Peter-Brazil: oi vem pro canal ubuntu-br
<whiter> !tell me about p2p
<noiesmo> blunted, debian's good only went to kubuntu for dapper and xgl
<Peter-Brazil> \join #ubuntu-br
<freakcode> Peter-Brazil, ei amigo... entre no canal brasileiro... #ubuntu-br
<cdubya> Peter-Brazil, /join instead of \join
<mikebot> cdubya, ah, so i instlal this in windows?
<cdubya> mikebot, yes
<mikebot> ok, thanks
<cdubya> np
<mikebot> i'm going to reboot
<mikebot> cya
<blunted> do they make a kubuntu livecd?
<NoUse> blunted yes
<blunted> hm cool
<NoUse> blunted they make a livecd for every ubuntu verison
<blunted> alrighty holla
<Cin> Hey... where is $HOME defined?
<Cin> It seems I cannot login to my account properly because $HOME is set to / instead of /home/cin.
<skwid> so, anyone know how to boot windows on a logical partition with grub ? please :(
<goudkov> hi guys, i have 317 gnome-pty-helper proceses running only 9 days after reboot. is that normal? it's a desktop
<Cin> I checked /etc/passwd and it's set as /home/cin, which is correct. So is there another definition of $HOME?
<cdubya> not sure if anyone has need for it, but I used this app for reading from ext3 on Win2k and it worked well. http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<spikeb> hmm
<OrTigaS> anyone uses chikka here?
<OrTigaS> i forgot the installation :(
<OrTigaS> chikka in gaim
<amphi> Cin: $HOME is defined in /etc/passwd
<amphi> skwid: what happened?
<shasbot> i just installed 5.10 and am having trouble with my wireless networking, anyone here know much on the subject?
<skwid> amphi: i cant boot on my windows still ...
<Cin> Well, I've set it as /home/cin, but it seems to be ignoring it... Using / as default.
<amphi> skwid: evidently
<skwid> and gparted won't let me change the partition from logical back to primary
<OrTigaS> how to setup my user ass a root?
<amphi> shasbot: just ask
<lkj1> Why does it say I don't have GCC? Why wouldn't I?
<OrTigaS> first user
<cdubya> lkj1, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lkj1> And it won't let me install GCC because I don't have GCC.
<OrTigaS> in visudo
<whiter> lkj1 you probably dont
<Cin> lkj1: Doesn't come with Ubuntu by default AFIK.
<amphi> skwid: what error'd? windows or grub?
<lkj1> lol why no?
<skwid> grub
<lkj1> *not
<skwid> amphi: invalid device requested
<whiter> lkj1 size?
<whiter> the DVD has it on there, the CD dont
<Cin> lkj1: 'Cause packages are binaries.
<lkj1> ok
<CellFish> ok i don't get it .. to change the highest refresh rate in ubuntu you have to do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver0-xorg' ... however every time i restart the gdm, it still forces 60hz on me. what am i doing wrong
<whiter> sudo apt-get install build-essential anyway
<whiter> Cell, wrong driver maybe
<cdubya> skwid, did you setup the reference in menu.lst or how did you set it up?
<amphi> skwid: what do you mean, you changed the partition?
<amphi> skwid: do fdisk -l /dev/hda and pastebin it, perhaps
<skwid> amphi: well yeah that's why it's not booting anymore :)
<CellFish> whiter: i've done it before on ubuntu with a previous motherboard.. the video card is the same as is the monitor. it can't be the driver
<amphi> skwid: huh?
<lkj1> The sudo apt-get install build-essential doesn't work. It says: Depends: gcc (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<lkj1>   Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<amphi> skwid: can you mount /dev/hda5 in linux?
<skwid> amphi: everything was working fine, then i changed my windows partition from primary to logical, and then grub wouldn't boot anymore, then i asked for help :)
<skwid> amphi: yes
<amphi> skwid: and all seems well?
<shasbot> well i have an atheros chipset wireless card, and when i boot the live cd, it is detected and i can configure it, but during installation when i ran ifconfig -a it wasn't listed, i installed anyway and when i log in, it says that it can't connect to ubuntu and that it may cause problems with gnome, and when the desktop loads, i can't run the network configuration or sudo
<amphi> skwid: you see the legacy os's files?
<skwid> amphi: http://pastebin.com/714674
<skwid> amphi: yes
<lkj1> Wait, now it seems to be working
<shasbot> i ran ifconfig -a and curiously, it lists ath0
<CellFish> can somebody walk me through changing the highest refresh rate in ubuntu to see if i'm fucking up somewhere?
<noiesmo> CellFish, maybe change the vert and horiz rates for monitor
<CellFish> noiesmo: still in the configuration program?
<amphi> skwid: heh, hda1 disappeared, huh?
<cdubya> shasbot, I have an atheros card, but it got picked up out of the box. Can you copy the good known working config while booting the LiveCD and then implement it? :-)
<lkj1> Yay! Now I am building Fluxbox with my newly installed GCC!
<noiesmo> CellFish, here's a copy of my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/714679
<spikeb> er
<skwid> amphi: yep ... :(
<spikeb> fluxbox is in the repos...
<lkj1> Uh, oh.. configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers.
<amphi> skwid: grub doesn't care, the first logical partition is (hd0,4) regardless of how many primary partitions there are
<noiesmo> CellFish, i edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf didn't use config program
<shasbot> cdubya, maybe that would work, but i do not know what files to copy
<lkj1> It is? It says it couldn't find the package, spikeb
<skwid> amphi: hda1 was my primary windows partition, it got moved to logical hda 5 into primary hda2
<amphi> skwid: moved?
<cdubya> shasbot, hang on
<spikeb> lkj1: it's in universe
<skwid> amphi: well, i moved it with partition magic
<lkj1> Wait. Now it says: E: Package fluxbox has no installation candidate
<amphi> skwid: ah... perhaps a source of regret...
<skwid> yes :(
<lkj1> Do I need to enable universe?
<spikeb> lkj1: yeah
<NoUse> !tell lkj1 about fluxbox
<cdubya> shasbot, do you have anything in /etc/network/interfaces referring to ath0?
<amphi> skwid: windows doesn't like being moved around, AIR
<skwid> amphi: yep
<spikeb> windows doesn't like anything
<skwid> amphi: but what do i do now :(
<amphi> skwid: you should experiment in the grub shell, and see what gives you the error
<shasbot> cudbya, ii dont know, im booted into windows currently
<cdubya> shasbot, ewwww......
<cdubya> heh
<skwid> amphi: hum, can you give experiment suggestions ? :)
<cdubya> shasbot, might check that to see what's up, then kinda go from there.....
<shasbot> lol, yea i know... but i overwrote my other linux install
<cdubya> ouch
<cdubya> heh
<lkj1> Thats good info, NoUse. Do I just need to add something to my sources.list?
<amphi> skwid: try 'rootnoverify (hd0,4)' and enter, and if it accepts that, try 'chainloader +1', and enter, and then 'boot' & enter
<shasbot> yea, i became annoyed with my gentoo isntall
<NoUse> !tell lkj1 about repos
<shasbot> i will boot the livecd and get back on
<amphi> skwid: I think it's the rootnoverify line that would give that error, but you should check perhaps
<amphi> skwid: have you tried with rootnoverify yet?
<luke> luke@luke:~$ wall "hi"
<luke> wall: will not read hi - use stdin.
<luke> ?
<jas_> anyone ever use the "watch video" feature at CNN? I'm having no joy there (Dapper Beta)
<skwid> amphi: hum, i get an error with your commands, pasting
<NoUse> luke echo "hi" | wall
<luke> wow, ty NoUse
<skwid> amphi: http://rafb.net/paste/results/eBbITs56.html
<amphi> luke: echo foo | wall
<luke> NoUse, amphi, is there any command I can use to notify all users in Gnome (if they arent using a console)?
<amphi> skwid: interesting ;)
<koburrokalla> Can someone help me with uninstalling ubuntu?
<skwid> amphi: you find so :)
<skwid> amphi: i'd say annoying :p
<amphi> skwid: I'm inclined to blame partition magic, but that's probably just prejudice
<Cin> Right... I fixed the home folder and login problem, seemed I was denied access to my home folder somehow.
<Cin> That's happened before.
<bon_> whats the best program to get hotmail through pop?
<Skwid> amphi: bias ! :)
<amphi> Cin: chown
<NoUse> koburrokalla I would boot off your windows parition, run fixmbr and then you can delete the linux parition from inside windows
<amphi> Skwid: verily
<NoUse> koburrokalla boot off the windows CD, not partition
<amphi> Skwid: may one ask why you did this?
<Cin> Every once in a while, when I log in I get this problem of being denied write access to my own home directory.
<Skwid> amphi: i needed to have another primary partition
<Cin> Anyone encountered this before?
<Skwid> and i had too many apparently
<amphi> Skwid: why?
<amphi> Skwid: yeah, 4 max
<Skwid> so i thought, yay, let's move the windows guy :)
<amphi> Skwid: for hysterical reasons
<KaosX> Hello all
<Skwid> amphi: OSx86 :)
<koburrokalla> NoUse:  I have ubuntu installed on a second harddrive and can't take it out of the system because the Grub loader crashes.  The Linux partition is on the second hard drive
<amphi> Skwid: you deserve to be punished for usuing more evil proprietary sw ;)
<NoUse> koburrokalla thats what booting off the windows cd and running 'fixmbr' will fi x
<Skwid> amphi: yeah, i guess that's my punishment :)
<Skwid> amphi: any other experimenting ideas ?
<koburrokalla> NoUse:  OK, so do I just boot into command prompt with windows cd?
<shasbot> cdubya, where should i look for the files from the livecd?
<NoUse> koburrokalla yes
<NoUse> !tell koburrokalla about fixmbr
<amphi> Skwid: I'm at a bit of a loss;grub doesn't like it - you could try (hd0,5) perhaps, but I don't see why that would work
<KaosX> i just did the apt-get upgrade dist on my flight 6 box last night...Im glad the "this isnt the final artwork" splash is gone
<Skwid> amphi: ok
<cdubya> shasbot, /etc/network/interfaces
<bon_> whats the best program to get hotmail through pop?
<KaosX> thunderbird or evolution most likely
<shasbot> cdubya. ok, i found the file and it mentions ath0
<KaosX> thunderbird is from the mozilla folks
<KaosX> really good app
<cdubya> shasbot, you have a shell open?
<Skwid> amphi: i get the same error with 0.5
<shasbot> cdubya, i do now
<amphi> Skwid: you didn't type (hd0.4) before, did you?
<Skwid> no
<amphi> just checking ;)
<Skwid> amphi: #grub is dead :(
<Guest_790> im having trouble loging in
<Gidget42> guest: try changing ur nick
<KaosX> cant you just cp your important directories (home)  to somewhere else and just reinstall?
<cdubya> shasbot, lemme think....sorry.....talking to several people here at once.
<Eleaf> Any operators around?
<Skwid> amphi: oh wait ...
<Skwid> did i need to do these as sudo ? :)
<amphi> Skwid: the grub docs say explicitly that the first logical partition on the first hd is (hd0,4)
<shasbot> cdubya, thats fine, take your time
<Skwid> cause i just did, and it didnt give the error
<amphi> Skwid: in the grub shell, there is no sudo
<amphi> Skwid: wtf?
<Skwid> amphi: but i launched 'sudo grub'
<Skwid> amphi: uh ? i thought we were interested in the first _primary_ partition
<Skwid> im confused now :)
<amphi> Skwid: what are you doing? you need to do this in the grub shell at boot time
<Skwid> amphi: haha
<amphi> Skwid: you don't have one
<Skwid> amphi: i was using a terminal
<Skwid> amphi: my linux partitions are primary
<Guest_790> I'm getting an error message that says "Failed to start the X server(your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly."
* amphi controls his blood pressure 
<Guest_790> then it give me the optin to view the X server output to diagnose the problem
<Skwid> amphi: sorry :)
<Guest_790> anybody know wats goin on?
<amphi> Skwid: no worries ;)
<cdubya> shasbot, what I would do is copy the /etc/network/interfaces file to your home dir......then you can mv the real interfaces file to interfaces.old and replace it with the one that works...
<amphi> Skwid: that 'rootnoverify (hd0,4) chainloader +1 boot' stuff yous should do in the grub shell, after rebooting, *before* lunix boots
<shasbot> ok, i shall give this a go
<Skwid> amphi: yeah, i just figured that out
<Guest_790> has anybody ever seen that error message before at startup after installation
<Guest_790> ?
<KaosX> guest -- you can try this if youve got a shell
<KaosX> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg
<Skwid> alright, amphi ill be back
<Skwid> i hooe :)
<Skwid> hope
<KaosX> it might be having issues figuring out your video card
<Guest_790> really, do u know how to fix that?
<KaosX> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg
<KaosX> but youll need a command line shell
<amphi> Guest_790: you might want to look at linux-laptop.net and/or tuxmobil.org to see if that laptop has any 'special needs'
<cdubya> shasbot, have any luck?
<KaosX> im sorry the command is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KaosX> are you trying this from a live cd or an install?
<mathieu_> i'm having trouble getting my sound card to work
<mathieu_> the output works but I am unable to record
<mathieu_> using the ubuntu dapper sound recorder application
<shasbot> cdubya, well i can connect to the internet now, but the same error message comes up when i log on "cannot connect to ubuntu, may cause problems in gnome, try adding address to etc/hosts" and i still can't run the networking configuration tool
<basilio> hi all
<shasbot> also when i run sudo, i get the error of "unable to look up ubuntu via gethostbyname()"
<basilio> im having problems installing gtkpod any advice im totally a newbie with one week using ubuntu and really happy
<cdubya> shasbot, when you boot the system, and you see the output "Setting up ALSA card 0", right after that, you should see a "Configuring Network interfaces". Once you see that, hit Ctrl-C and kill the process.....then let it boot normally, and see if you can login and then run the networking tool.
<basilio> i try apt-cache add gtkpod
<shasbot> cdubya, ill go try that
<primoturbo> Is it possible to get a Ubuntu cloak for freenode?
<_damian-> magic mushrooms
<_damian-> FUCK IM OFF MY HEAD
<_damian-> have fun people i imm having more
<_damian-> im sure im having more
<Guest_790> does anybody know a website where i can download debian
<_damian-> the debian one?
<Guest_790> ubuntu doesnt work with my video
<Guest_790> yea
<_damian-> debian.com??
<_damian-> der...
<Guest_790> oh lol
<Hobbsee> _damian-: language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<primoturbo> debian is a bit outdated
<primoturbo> but stable
<_damian-> hobbsee sorry
<Guest_790> wat do u guys recomend
<_damian-> although deb ian has a much better apt source list
<_damian-> Guest_790 try dsl
<primoturbo> what are you trying to accomplish?
<Guest_790> just a home computer
<Guest_790> multimedia
<_damian-> Guest_790 DSL
<primoturbo> then Ubuntu will work
<_damian-> damn small linux
<Hobbsee> primoturbo: yeah, it is.  there's ones with membership, and there are unaffiliated ones from freenode
<amphi> Guest_790: what is your video card?
<Guest_790> its a radeon
<amphi> Guest_790: what radeon?
<primoturbo> ati sucks, I know I have a 9700 Pro
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<primoturbo> ATI cards have very shit driver support
<amphi> Guest_790: lspci will tell you if you're not sure
<primoturbo> Guest which radeon do you have?
<primoturbo> do you want to play 3d games?
<amphi> primoturbo: mine is supported by the xorg driver well enough
<Guest_790> im not too sure, but its a 3d acclerator
<primoturbo> can u check in your options?
<amphi> Guest_790: pfft - do lspci and paste the _one_ relevant line of output in here
<Guest_790> yea, im a newb, so can u tell me how to do that
<primoturbo> display properties > settings > advanced and then adapter tab
<amphi> Guest_790: do lspci in a term
<woo> Is there a way for me to like... mount a remote ftp site, somewhere?
<amphi> Guest_790: or the slow way ;)
<primoturbo> if you can't use windows, it will be even harder to use Linux
<amphi> woo: ISTR ftpfs being in the kernel
<woo> amphi: Huh?
<amphi> woo: that's what you're talkinga about, no?
<woo> amphi: ISTR?
<primoturbo> Guest_790 have you tried Linux before?
<primoturbo> How long have you been using a computer?
<Guest_790> it says VGA compatible controller: ATI technologies inco: unknown device 5a62
<amphi> 'I seem to recall' - do none of you people have wtf(6) installed?
<Guest_790> no, im really good with windows
<Guest_790> but first trime with linux
<primoturbo> doesnt sound like you have drivers installed for windows
<amphi> Guest_790: what are you in now?
<woo> amphi: How would I use ftpfs?
<Guest_790> its a black screen where i login
<shasbot> cdubya, that didn't work, i think the problem now is with sudo, it seems that anything that requires root is not working
<Guest_790> it failed to startup because of my video card
<primoturbo> If you are good with windows are you able to install windows xp on a unpartioned hard-drive?
<Guest_790> yes
<primoturbo> how do u not know what video card you have then?
<CrocoJet> e ai pessoal
<CrocoJet> qual eh a versao mais nova
<CrocoJet> ops
<Guest_790> should i go into system bios?
<prospero2005> does anyone know which repository I can get sun-j2sdk or sun-j2re from?
<amphi> woo: dunno, never tried; IIRC it's a plan 9 -ism that's come into linux; basically, it's a server that presents a remote site as part of your file system, so you use your normal shell tools to manipulate the files
<VideoToaster> Hey everybody, I installed Kaffeine 0.8.1 today, but now the player freezes whenever I try to play an audio CD with it - I don't get any error messages and the disc never plays. Any ideas?
<cdubya> shasbot, bummer.
<prospero2005> Does anyone use eclipse with ant to compile java ?
<woo> amphi: ah
<primoturbo> it's not needed for Linux
<cdubya> shasbot, so you can't do anything with sudo at all?
<primoturbo> ati means you can use fglrx or ati driver
<primoturbo> but I would not expect good 3d performance
<VideoToaster> I'm using the debs from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154452
<amphi> Guest_790: how old is this card?
<shasbot> cdubya, correct, the error message i get upon logging in says it cant connect the internet ubuntu or something like that, and it reccomends adding ubuntu to etc/hosts
<Guest_790> its a new laptop
<Guest_790> got it for christmas
<primoturbo> for example I get 125 fps (cap) in Windows XP playing Quake3 at highest settings 1024x768, I get about 90 playing under ubuntu and latest fglrx
<amphi> woo: was that the sort of thing you're looking for?
<woo> amphi: Hehe yeah, but I don't know how to use it :-/
<cafuego> Yes, fglrx is a joke.
<shasbot> cdubya, ubuntu is also my hostname so that may be what it is refering to
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> cafuego you can say that again
<cafuego> Yes, fglrx is a joke.
<primoturbo> Guest_790 so you have burned Ubuntu LiveCD?
<slackern> send ati a mail what you think about their linux drivers maybe with enough mails they'll start doing something.
<jediel> fala
<Guest_790> yes
<Guest_790> and the install cd
<amphi> woo: http://ftpfs.sourceforge.net/home.html
<spikeb> slackern: good idea
<cdubya> shasbot, are you still booted to the LiveCD?
<Arrick> anyone I cant remember how to perform a low level format, can someone refresh my cobwebs please?
<spikeb> slackern:  i think i will do that right now
<slackern> thats what i did atleast.
<primoturbo> I'll just not buy ATI next time, that's for sure
<shasbot> cdubya, no, i am on my install
<jediel> oi karina
* cafuego bought nvidia and stuck his tongue out ata ti
<spikeb> slackern: they tend to reply with: "the drivers are provided as is" though
<the_Kane> hey
<slackern> spikeb, haha indeed they do :)
<amphi> woo: already obsolete ;)
<the_Kane> does annyone here use spoon proxy ?
<spikeb> i avoid ati where possible primoturbo:)
<primoturbo> Guest explain pls what happens when u start up the LiveCD?
<cdubya> shasbot.....k.
<primoturbo> which version did u burn 5.10 or testing Dapper 6.06?
<primoturbo> cause I have issues with Dapper 6.06 livecd not booting
<shasbot> cdubya, for the record, /etc/hosts only has one line in it: "127.0.0.1 localhost"
<cdubya> shasbot, k
<amphi> woo: looks like LUFS is the way to go
<woo> amphi: I almost got it working
<cdubya> shasbot, yeah, I've only got that one as well, along with several ipv6 lines
<woo> amphi: But by <file_system>://[<user>[:<pass>] @] [<host>] [:<port>] [/<remote_root>]  <mountpoint> [OPTIONS] 
<amphi> woo: cool, I never tried it
<woo> amphi: What do they mean file system?
<amphi> woo: ftp I would presume
<amphi> woo: in your case
<ros_> Can anyone help trying to bring an md0 RAID0 device with 2 SATA HDs ?
<woo> amphi: It said unsupported file system
<amphi> woo: perhaps you need to resort to TFM ;)
<dibblego> where do I start looking to remotely access my headless Ubuntu machine?
<slackern> dibblego, ssh or vnc ?
<shasbot> cdubya, is there anywhere i am supposed to specify the router address?
<dibblego> slackern: I'm hoping for a display of some kind
<cdubya> shasbot, hang on....
<dibblego> I have a monitor on it at the moment - but I'm going to take it off
<slackern> dibblego, System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<cdubya> shasbot, sorry, no, not if your ath0 is setup for DHCP
<slackern> dibblego, then use a vnc client like tightvnc to access it.
<himsky1> hi
<himsky1> hi everybody
<amphi> woo: you used lufsmount with suitable args?
<VideoToaster> Hey everybody, I installed Kaffeine 0.8.1 today, but now the player freezes whenever I try to play an audio CD with it - I don't get any error messages and the disc never plays. Any ideas?  I'm using the debs from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154452
<shasbot> cdubya, it looks like it is: (in etc/network/interfaces):"iface ath0 inet dhcp
<shasbot> wireless-essid linksys
<shasbot> auto ath0
<shasbot> "
<himitsu> hi all
<slackern> dibblego, you might want to uncheck "ask you for permission" since you can't click it when running headless.
<dibblego> right, I've done that
<Ryan-> is there some kind of ipconfig command for ubuntu?
<slackern> Ryan-, ifconfig
<Ryan-> hah thanks
<Arrick> anyone I cant remember how to perform a low level format, can someone refresh my cobwebs please?
<amphi> woo: or here's an example from TFM: mount -t lufs none /mnt/lufs -o nosuid,fs=ftpfs,host=ftp.sourceforge.net,username=mali,password=mypass,ftpactive
<dli> Arrick, no need for low level format
<amphi> Arrick: mkfs -t $FILE_SYSTEM_TYPE /dev/whatever
<dibblego> cool that seems to work, thanks
<slackern> dibblego, your welcome.
<cdubya> shasbot, so can or can't you run the network helper?
<bomin> anyone here play with encrypted filesystems at all?  I've had a passing interest in setting one up, but haven't really done any indepth research.
<Skwid> amphi: wow ... some really funky stuff
<shasbot> cdubya, i can run network tools, but i can't run the networking under system>administration
<lufis> Hi. I have ubuntu and windows installed on the same hd. I booted into windows and then restarted to boot into ubuntu. I logged in to my ubuntu account and it wasn't connecting to the internet. I restarted, thinking it would fix it, and it did, but after I booted my monitor gave an error "OUT OF RANGE"... I reinstalled ubuntu not knowing what to do about it, and it still is doing the same thing.
<amphi> woo: I just tried sshfs on localhost, seems to work ok, FWIW
<amphi> Skwid: ?
<zcat[1] > lufis: ctrl-alt-F1 should get you to a text login..
<bbrazil> lufis: if you get an Out of Range, try pressing Crtl-Alt-F1, which should get you to a console. You can fix xorg from there
<Arrick> amphi,  dli I need a low level format, and Im in woidows and they wont help me out
<amphi> bomin: I've done encrypted loopback fs (fs-in-a-file)
<Skwid> amphi: the command line seemed to work, but apparently my windows/system32 folder disapeared
<amphi> Skwid: good riddance, I say ;)
<lufis> Bbrazil, zcat: I don't think it's an xorg problem. It works until I log in using the gui... then out of range. It sounds like an xorg config error, I know, but I deleted the ubuntu partition and reinstalled, so all of the config files were erased. Wtf? :(
<bbrazil> Arrick: with modern drives, I doubt you want a low level format. What are you trying to do?
<amphi> Arrick: modern disks shouldn't be low-level formatted by $USER AFAIK
<Skwid> amphi: sounds like a sign to get rid of windows for good heh :)
<Arrick> bbrazil, its ancient, and I am trying to put it back to use n a 98 system
<bbrazil> lufis: it probably put back exactly the same config files
<Arrick> part of my studio
<lufis> Bbrazil? How? the disk was erased
<slackern> Arrick, Usually the manufacturers of the drives provides tools to do lowlevel formats, you should have a look at that.
<dli> Arrick, sorry, I don't know windows
<amphi> dli: it's not really a windows issue
<Skwid> amphi: i think i'm going to format it
<bbrazil> Arrick: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda bs=1024 count=1 <-- run this and then pop in the 98 CD (warning: this command is dangerous)
<amphi> Skwid: better not to muck about with partitions without a backup ;)
<bbrazil> Arrick: ssuming you want only 98
<cdubya> shasbot, so what are you running then when you say network tools
<zcat[1] > Well, I would still reconfigure xorg so there are no modes it can use that are out of range..
<bomin> amphi: yeah it seems like the filesystem in a file is the way to go, easy to backup and such
<Arrick> yeah
<lufis> Zcat, ok. I'll try :(
<Skwid> amphi: i have backups :)
<Skwid> amphi: it's just a pain to reformat ..
<bbrazil> Arrick: if there's no partition table, 98se will ask to create one
<Skwid> amphi: is windows going to screw my ubuntu and grub if i reinstall 6
<zcat[1] > log in text mode, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<OpenSorce> ok.....total Kubuntu question I know......when using adept or apt and trying to install wine or winesetuptk they want to uninstall each other if the other is present......any clues why?
<bbrazil> OpenSorce: probably a Confilcts in one of the packages
<Arrick> hey bbrazil bad command
<amphi> bomin: yeah; you might find this of use: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/81
<bbrazil> Arrick: exact error?
<Arrick> bad command or file name,
<amphi> Skwid: it'll obliterate grub, but it's easy enough to boot off a cd and reinstall grub
<shasbot> cdubya, applications>system tools>network tools
<bbrazil> Arrick: you typed 'dd' as teh command?
<siimo> hi how do i remove the update notification thingy in the top right corner of the screen for users that are not sudoers? since they cant do nothin about it anyway
<Skwid> amphi: darn
<Arrick> yeah, what was I supposed to do?
<shasbot> cdubya, i cant seem to be able to fix anything from there though
<Skwid> amphi: ok
<amphi> Skwid: not the config, just what's in the mbr
<OpenSorce> bbrazil: yeah gotta be, just want newbs to be able to install both and use winesetup to configure wine with getting into that whole dirty console thing :-P
<amphi> Arrick: ?
<Skwid> amphi: yeah
<Arrick> do me a favor, type only what i am supposed to type right quick
<lrojas> any news on dapper?
<dfgas> lrojas, its pretty and evern more pretty with xgl
<bbrazil> Arrick: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda bs=1024 count=1           (Warning: dangerous command)
<amphi> OpenSorce: 'dirty console thing'???
<SmittyINSIDE> it's coming out June 6th (or thereabouts), right?
<Flannel> SmittyINSIDE: 1, june 1.
<dfgas> sometime in june
<amphi> bbrazil: how will that benefit him?
<shasbot> cdubya, i was looking around online and i found a suggestion to restart in recovery mode, and then set etc/hosts to
<shasbot> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost <yourhostname>
<SmittyINSIDE> oh right on
<Arrick> hey bbrazil is that a unix style command, the slashes look backwards for windows
<bbrazil> Arrick: oh, you're on windows?
<Arrick> no, I am on nothing at the moment
<amphi> Arrick: what are you trying to do?
<OpenSorce> amphi: hehe......I'm testing Kubuntu for use for windows users.....real newbs
<Arrick> no os
<lrojas> was just wondering if we would be able to install fluxbox to replace gnome
<bbrazil> amphi: if the partitions are trashed, the 98 install cd will created from scratch in my experiance
<Flannel> lrojas: you don't have to replace gnome, they can coexist.  but yeah you can.
<Arrick> trying to put an os on this &*^% machine so I can get dignostics on it
<dfgas> lrojas, you can install anything
<bomin> amphi: this looks pretty straight forward, I'll have to try it out.  I was thinking about storing my mail archives (accessed via Mutt) on an encrypted filesystem.. writing a wrapper script to mount the fs, get my mail, unmount
<lrojas> dfgas, what is xgl ?
<cdubya> shasbot, you might try doing a sudo hostname whatever_hostname_you_want_to_use when you reboot to recovery mode.
<amphi> bbrazil: does the installer not run fdisk? it's been a while ;)
<cdubya> then check it with hostname
<siimo> no way to remove update notification for non admin users?
<shasbot> cdubya, ok
<dibblego> slackern: when I reboot the machine, the VNC server has not started - can it be started automatically?
<Arrick> I've tried 5 hard drives and the os gets to the point "starting windows now" with 98 xp 2000 and blue screens
<bbrazil> amphi: the 98 cd runs fdisk depending on whether there are already partitions
<bomin> amphi: but as soon as you talk about automating something, you place your password at risk.. so prob not a good idea
<bbrazil> Arrick: what are you currently running on this system?
<RememberPOL> Hey will 6.06 have Xgl?
<Arrick> ther is no os on it
<Arrick> nothing
<Arrick> bare partition
<slackern> dibblego, oh it isn't started? hmm i'll have to look into that.
<amphi> bomin: if the mail wasn't sent encrypted, everyone's read it already ;)
<bbrazil> Arrick: so how are you interacting with the system?
<cdubya> shasbot, that will change the hostname to something other than ubuntu hopefully....:D
<slackern> dibblego, have only used it shortly myself.
<Arrick> not even formattd yet
<Arrick> yes
<RememberPOL> !Xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<RememberPOL> ?Xgl
<dibblego> slackern: any ideas of where to look?
<amphi> bbrazil: you mean, if there's a valid partition table, it doesn't give the option to fdisk??
<slackern> dibblego, i'm heading for the forums to look :)
<Arrick> I put the 98 boot floppy in so I caould get to the A: drive, but have nothing else
<bbrazil> amphi: iirc, been a while. I use partimage these days ;)
<Drac|Win> When trying to partition my primary and secondary harddrives for root, swap and home, I get "Partition map has no partition map entry!     ERROR!!!!" with the options to 'Fix' or 'Cancel'. I've tried to work my way around this, but I can't seem to. Can somebody help?
<amphi> bbrazil: sounds stupid enough to be true :)
<bbrazil> Arrick: ah, you should have mentioned you were in DOS
<Drac|Win> This is in the installation partitioner, of course.
<Arrick> ok
<bbrazil> Arrick: run 'fdisk /mbr'
<amphi> Drac|Win: has the disk ever been partitioned?
<bbrazil> (once again, dangerous command)
<Arrick> okwhat next?
<slackern> dibblego, here is another approach to it  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402&highlight=remote+desktop+reboot
<woo> bbrazil: What's he trying to do?
<amphi> woo: install a legacy os, I believe
<bbrazil> woo: install win98 on a system that previously had ubuntu afaict
<Arrick> yep
<Drac|Win> amphi: Yes. I'm working with a beige Mac G3. It was full of Mac partitioning. There were at least 10 partitions. I deleted them all in the new plan and set it to format with one big partition.
<amphi> woo: we are being indulgent ;)
<Arrick> no
<spikeb> Drac|Win: you need at least three partitions on a mac
<bomin> amphi: oh I know, but the difference between someone reading a message that may have passed through their MTA, and someone reading all my messages in one place is pretty big. I'm just brainstroming btw, I'd probably do quite a bit more reading before putting something in to production
<Arrick> it had 98 on it previously and they wiped it cause it was a network system
<Arrick> but anyways what next?
<Drac|Win> spikeb: I have them on the primary harddrive. More than three.
<amphi> Drac|Win: if there's nothing on there, try fix perhaps; otherwise, boot from some cd and partition yourself
<Drac|Win> amphi: I AM booted from the CD. :P
<amphi> bomin: echelon hears everyhthing ;)
<spikeb> Drac|Win: just make sure that you have an apple bootstrap partition and a swap partition in addition to whatever else, and you're good
<bbrazil> Arrick: fdisk, and setup your partitions. Make sure the first one is bootable. If it's older than a P2 the first partition should be less that 1GB
<Arrick> its 500mhz
<amphi> Drac|Win: er, yes, but a cd that lets you just run [c|s] fdisk
<Drac|Win> spikeb: What partitions do I need to leave in the secondary drive, if that's what's causing this error?
<dibblego> slackern: cheers, I'll give it a go
<slackern> dibblego, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158206&highlight=remote+desktop+reboot someone with same problem as you
<RememberPOL> i hope so.
<amphi> bomin: but point taken - you can trivially write a script that will mount the file, prompting for the passphrase, run mutt if that's succesful, and umount when mutt terminates
<spikeb> Drac|Win: you need an apple bootstrap partition somewhere, along with swap, and /
<dibblego> I'll try the hard one first :)
<Drac|Win> spikeb: In the secondary drive? Okay.
<bbrazil> Arrick: then run 'setup'
<spikeb> i think the bootstrap can be on the first drive, acutally, but i'm not sure.
<Arrick> ok
<bbrazil> Arrick: dunno how it work with flopies, I've only done it with a CD
<bomin> amphi: yeah shouldn't be too difficult, thanks much for the link btw
<Arrick> I have the 98 cd, but gotta be able to aces it first
<slackern> dibblego, aye it seems like the best idea i think, or otherwise there seems to be something called freenx which does about the same thing.
<Clint-> hello everyone,
<bbrazil> Arrick: you sure it's a 500Mhz?
<Arrick> yeah
<bbrazil> Arrick:I'm supries it doesn't boot off CD
<dibblego> Dapper looks pretty by the way - I just installed the 12052006 daily build
<Clint-> I been , challenging myself, to find out, what a package needs, and dependancies, and manually installing them
<Drac|Win> spikeb: I would think so, but apparently the partitioner wants one on both...
<Arrick> it is
<spikeb> Drac|Win: heh
<slackern> dibblego, did you use the livecd installer?
<Clint-> dibblego: , yes, I'm using latest, alpha 7
<dibblego> slackern: I believe I did
<amphi> bomin: d-a.org has useful articles sometimes
<Clint-> I did the , text mode, because I'm more to the advanced, and it is , worth studying, what its needed to know, to use open source, also, got CodeWeavers Cross Over Professoinal on it, 5
<slackern> dibblego, ahh nice, i had some problems when i tried it so haven't tried them in a while now.
<dibblego> I installed from http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/dapper-install-i386.iso
<Clint-> if anyone wants to team up, for the wirelss support. plz let me know
<dibblego> disabling/enabling my wireless NIC makes my system freeze
<dibblego> speaking of wireless
<Arrick> bbrazil, its checking fat now
<Clint-> I been really challenging myself
<Clint-> I Like how, fat, and especially ntfs automounts now
<Arrick> dibblego, do you disable your other nic when you enable the wireless?
<Clint-> I probably, might just, set up the ndiswrapper,
<slackern> darn i want a wireless card to play around with too *sulks*
<dibblego> my other NICs are disabled at all times
<Arrick> ok
<Drac|Win> spikeb: Success! I left the Mac crap in the slave as well, and everything went smoothly. :)
<Clint-> hey people, ubuntu discovered my Broadcom, Air Foirce etc, 802.11 b/g built in WLAN , however, maybe something further more i need to do?
<dibblego> one is an ethernet, the other is a modem
<shasbot> cdubya, ok i changed /etc/hosts and my hostname and now it works, thanks for all your hel
<shasbot> help
<dibblego> actually, they are not "disabled", they are not even "configured"
<Arrick> bbrazil, ok bad disk, time for another then
<dibblego> it's not a big deal anyway - thought I'd mention it
<cdubya> shasbot, very kewl. Don't feel like I helped much, but extremely happy for you that you're up. :)
<Clint-> dibblego:
<spikeb> Drac|Win: good, good
<Clint-> want to know whats really cool sometimes, the challenges of open source, :)
<Arrick> even if not configged you gotta disable them or the collide for soe reason dibblego
<cafuego> Clint-: Disable the built-in driver, use ndiswrapper.
<Clint-> hey cafuego
<dibblego> Arrick: there is no option to disable or enable them
<cafuego> Clint-: 4318 support isn't usebale yet, afaik.
<Clint-> Acer's do have some problems hee, with linux, just couple is all
<dibblego> System->Administration->Networking
<Clint-> how did ya know,
<dibblego> "Properties" "Activate" "Deactivate" - I can only select Properties
<Arrick> ok
<Clint-> this user, got it with Slackware  10.2 , using ndiswrapper, so yeah I guess you right on that, thats what I was going do, I'm not even up yet in it, I have to get some depedancies,
<Clint-> Acer Aspire 3613 WLCi
<Clint-> but, I'm not ready to get out of the debian based systems, so :)
<cafuego> Clint-: Poeple have reported hardlocks using the bcm43xx driver on 4318 hardware, it's still udner contruction. Only the 4306 really works sofar.
<Clint-> its nice, just teaching yourself, to install packages manually, and there dependancies, can be pain, but its worth the effort, to making advanced user
<Clint-> oh
<Clint-> so you know some stuff on that, maybe you could help
<mud2005> im trying to install bcm43xx on presario 5000z and having no luck at all
<Clint-> I would be greatly appreciative , and share my information with the people , with help with laptops and etc
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<Clint-> well, I'm going eh, put myself to the challenges, I'm sure I"ll figure it out
<Clint-> hey guys
<Arrick> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<mud2005> ndiswrapper works but only with acpi=off; is it possible to get battery info with acpi or apm?????
<majd> What do i put in for my domain when setting up samba?
<Clint-> 1 important question before I get this package, anyway, I can like.. download, or put together cd , for gettin packages
<Clint-> yes, typing, acpi
<Clint-> will let you know information, you could probably build your own gui interface for telling you,
<Clint-> in the console mud2005, thanks for that info
<mud2005> i have 4318 also
<Flannel> Clint-: you mean like, download packages, then sneakernet them to the computer?
<Clint-> but I am not sure, oh , if disable the acpi, will that block ya from getting info from the console o.o
<Clint-> yes, because its kind of tiring , manually getting all the dependancies, packages i need lol
<Clint-> :P
<mud2005> i used noapic nolapic acpi=off, doesnt block anything but battery monitor i think
<Clint-> I get on my windows system, then I get packages, then save to my lacie, 80 GB, and then install hee
<Clint-> you have a WLAn like I do?
<Arrick> just burn them to a cd, you'll use them again sometime
<Clint-> if I can just get pass this thing, I would be more than happy, be a designated, wireless support, and driver etc
<mud2005> Clint- i have wlan presario 5000z
<Clint-> well, Arrick, I am actually going put together, my own linux system in the future, taking the kernel, then drivers, etc.. packages up to me, and gui
<mud2005> i had to download bcml5a.inf from dell to get it working with ndiswrapper
<lrojas> Clint, that is more work than what is worth i think
<spikeb> nah
<Arrick> oh ok
<spikeb> it's a lot of fun
<Arrick> yeah
<Clint-> i hear about that, so , what all do I need from ndiswrapper, what all packages, etc..
<spikeb> Clint-: that's what LFS is all about :)
<mud2005> ndiswrapper-utils
<Clint-> well, its worth it to me, because I challenge myself with everything in th IT world :)
<Clint-> k, I go tthat,
<mud2005> and .inf from windows driver
<Clint-> cool, yeah, my buddy was tellin me that, he uses knoppix, we use windows for what we need it for, and linux
<cg> after install ubuntu, my w2k cannot start,:(
<Clint-> you see, I work with TEchSmith Camtasia, Maxon 3d, rhino 3d,
<Clint-> I almost got, CodeWeavers CrossOver Pro 5, on ubuntu I custom instaled, to run maxon
<Clint-> cg
<varsendagger> hey my alsa won't come up what gives
<Clint-> I can help you with that
<NoUse> cg what error do you get?
<cg> it tells me ntkernel.exe not found
<Clint-> I use , Acronis Disk Director Suite , to manage alot of my partitions , and operating systems bud
<Clint-> i promise ya, I can help you get it back
<NoUse> cg did do you do anything to you rwindows partition?
<mud2005> does anyone know if its possible to get laptop battery info without acpi or apm?
<Clint-> oh, you overwrote the systems root kernel?
<fiendskull9> hey guys
<fiendskull9> am i i686?
<cg> before install ubuntu, i use partition magic to repartion it, and w2k is ok.
<Clint-> cg: , what exactly did ya do
<fiendskull9> its an intel p4 proscessor
<fiendskull9> im just wondering
<spikeb> fiendskull9: yes you are
<Clint-> I don't really care for Symantec
<mud2005> fiendskull9, yes
<Clint-> or even, Paragon which I used out side of partition magic, Acronis Disk Director , has been best ever :)
<Clint-> I even have a cd, I created, in case ever, I lost the OS Seletor, etc. partitions etc..
<Clint-> cg: , want me show you what I'm talkin about?
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting a java app to load from a link to application
<cg> i have to reinstall w2k to see if i can repaie it.
<cg> Clint, yes
<cg> thanks for any help!
<lrojas> ubuntu should be customizable... like if i didnt want a File manager, and only the fluxbox WM, it should be easy to set that up
<spikeb> lrojas: that's what the sub-projects are for.
<Arrick> lrojas, it is customizable, you just gotta have skills
<Clint-> cg, check this, http://www.acronis.com/enterprise/products/diskdirectorsuite/multibooting.html
<Arrick> !dualboot
<Clint-> Symantec's Partition Magic, has nothing on them
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dibblego> system froze :)
<Clint-> and no other software, I have tested, does :)
<Clint-> I am testing with, dapper, pc bsd 1.0. and other systems
<lwizardl> !javadebs
<Arrick> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<voododo> 
<Clint-> lol iratsu
<Clint-> iroj
<voododo> 
<Clint-> well it is..
<Clint-> you just have to strip all the software out :P
<Clint-> or do a , server install :P
<dibblego> when I boot my machine without a keyboard/mouse, CMOS complains about missing keyboard - can I tell it to stop caring?
<Alimah> IRC
<Arrick> dibblego, yeah in the bios, turn off errors
<Clint-> lol @ skills
<ferronica> hi room
<ferronica> HELP ME!
<Clint-> know, just study , the information it takes, to do what you want, and people , we are capable of alot of things, thats why I'm studying Artificial inteligence :-)
<amphi> ferronica: 'channel'
<Arrick> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<varsendagger> hey how can i disable sound startup using CLI?
* spikeb runs around in circles freaking out
<ferronica> sorry
<Clint-> dibblego: , put your cmos on, halt on no errors
<ferronica> everytime my BIOS time changed
<amphi> spikeb: that's the canonical behaviour
<ferronica> and ubuntu timer also
<voododo> ubuntu
<spikeb> hehe amphi
<spikeb> anyone know what language voododo is talking?
<voododo> 
<cg> Clint, that software seems good. but can it make my this installed w2k start?
<Flannel> voododo: only english here.  which language do you prefer?
<Clint-> k, tim to eat pizza
<Clint-> yes it can
<Alimah> 
<ferronica> what i do
<amphi> spikeb: .cn it would seem
<cg> voododo, debian-zh
<Clint-> I'm goin eat pizza,
<Clint-> cg, I wil help you bud
<Polygon> hello, i recently switched wireless network cards and i was told i need to configure this manually, how do i do this?
<Clint-> ;)
<ferronica> ubuntu didn give correst time of my country
<spikeb> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese, please join #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<spikeb> boy that's helpful
<amphi> Polygon: what is the new card, pray tell?
<cg> Clint, do you have good idea?
<ferronica> HELP!
<Flannel> ferronica: do you only have ubuntu on your system?
<amphi> ferronica: tzconfig perhaps
<Polygon> dlink dwl-g520
<amphi> ferronica: please don't shout
<amphi> ferronica: is your bios clock set to UTC?
<ferronica> Flannel: no, i hav two OS ubuntu and Xp pro. both in seperate HDD
<amphi> Polygon: I wot not of it, sorry
<Polygon> wot?
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> any special room for ubuntu on a mac?
<lufis> How can I have write access to a win NTFS partition?
<ferronica> amphi: what is UTC
<Flannel> lufis: in a nutshell, you cant safely.
<IcemanV9> lufis: you don't
<amphi> ferronica: AKA GMT
<lufis> Flannel, icemanv9: damn. how about unsafely?
<Polygon> i read somewhere that the same guys who made windows on mac are making linux on mac or something
<ferronica> amphi: before logging i pressed F2 and sets my country time, again same thing ubuntu showing me wrong time
<odat> any special room for ubuntu on a mac?
<amphi> ferronica: if your bios clock is set to local time, your suffering will increase; it should be set to GMT/UTC and then your TZ should be configured correctly
<Arrick> no
<Flannel> Polygon: you can already have linux on macs.
<IcemanV9> lufis: you've been warned, but it's your choice :)
<lufis> icemanv9: ok :)
<Polygon> just saying =P
<_damian-> Polygon iu can theres ubun tu for mac too u know
<ferronica> amphi: everytime same problem
<spikeb> i dont know how well supported the intel macs are though
<Alimah> is it possible to have two linux distributions on one computer? (Red hat and Ubuntu?)
<Flannel> lufis: theres a project working to emulate NTFS write support.  I dont remember the project name, googling should be fruitful though.
<Flannel> Alimah: yep
<spikeb> Alimah: yes
<Alimah> ok
<lufis> Flannel: ok, thank you.
<ferronica> amphi: how to set it to GMT/UTC
<Flannel> spikeb: for intelmacs, you just use the intel installs.  Its based on Hardware, not software.
<mendahu> @find celestia antiqua
<spikeb> Flannel: that's what i am saying - i don't know how well the intel mac hardware is supported.
<ferronica> amphi: how to set it???
<odat> Flannel, i am having problems getting the cd to boot
<Polygon> ok anyway, can anyone help me configure a new network card?
<Flannel> spikeb: oh, the peripherals.  gotcha.
<ferronica> amphi: everytime bios time get changed automatically
<ferronica> amphi: will u tell me from where to set
<amphi> ferronica: every what time?
<penguin-1> ferronica: are you saying your bios is not retaining your time settings?
<Arrick> if you are get a new battery
<ferronica> amphi: yes penguin-1
<amphi> penguin-1: after boot, linux doesn't read from the cmos clock
<penguin-1> ferronica: yes if its not retaining your settings you may need to get a new battery then
<amphi> ferronica: have you set your TZ correctly?
<amphi> ferronica: you can use ntp to set the system clock
<ferronica> penguin-1: my bettery is OK
<Flannel> amphi: that won't play well with windows.
<Flannel> I imagine that's the problem.  windows likes system clock to be localtime.
<ferronica> amphi: i what is TZ
<Polygon>  can anyone help me configure a new network card?
<vook> Just to save everyone some time, I installed Windows Vista two days ago.  It's already thrashing.  It is considerably better than XP or 2000, but Microsoft is still stuck on that stupid ntfs filesystem and that ridiculous filesystem structure.  Will they ever learn?
<amphi> ferronica: sorry, timezone
<amphi> vook: drive letters?
<vook> amphi, I know, what gives?
<linuxcrazy> arggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ferronica> amphi: If i boot again and RESET my bios time correctly, and again if i see my BIOS time incorrect
<linuxcrazy> why me?!
<ferronica> amphi: my timezone is correct, no problem
<amphi> vook: I was asking - they're so quaintly medieval ;)
<vook> amphi, sometimes I just want to play some video games or load up Adobe Audition, ya know, but, damn, is it worth it?
<linuxcrazy> I tried to install cedega and it says it can't fing gtk!!!
<linuxcrazy> what the...
<amphi> ferronica: do you have ntpdate installed? if not, do 'sudo apt-get install ntpdate'
<Polygon>  can anyone help me configure a new network card?
<amphi> vook: I would say no, but then I haven't used windows in a while - YMMV
<nbound> damn wine... i want 0.9.13 dammit :P
<vook> amphi, I miss really good professional audio mixing, processing software, that and some worms armageddon without the bugs of cedega.
<varsendagger> hey how can i disable sound startup using CLI?
<ferronica> amphi: ntpdate is already the newest version.
<NoUse> !tell nbound about wine
<nbound> NoUse, i know... im just having a whinge...
<amphi> vook: surely, there are serious gaps in the free software catalogue :(
<NoUse> nbound ok
<amphi> ferronica: so do sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<varsendagger> vook, amphi   have you used ardour?
<re> huh...
<ferronica> amphi: but what abot my BIOS time
<vook> amphi, I think I'm just going to have to buy some real audio equipment.
<vook> varsendagger, no, hmmm.
<linuxcrazy> I try to install cedega and it says it can't find libgtk
<ferronica> amphi: Ok
<nbound> linuxcrazy, well get it!
<ferronica> amphi:  * Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org...                         [ ok ] 
<amphi> ferronica: the time should now be correct - is it? type date in a term
<linuxcrazy> ok
<linuxcrazy> I think it working now
<acetech> what is the best method of removing all kde applications and libraries?
<i3dmaster> I want to add a wm entry into the kdm menu, how to do that?
<ferronica> amphi:  my time
<spikeb> acetech: removing libqt-mt with apt
<erothoff> Can anyone help me get the PCMCIA drivers working for an ATI SB400 chipset Notebook?
<amphi> ferronica: ?
<majd> Hi, ok i setup my samba server but when i try to access it, it windows asks me for username/password
<majd> and i can't figure out what they are
<odat> anyone have experience installing ubuntu on a mac?
<Drac|Win> Why does "mount /dev/hdc6 -t hfsplus /mnt/mac" fail with "invalid argument" ?
<ferronica> amphi:  what i type???
<bbrazil> majd: do you want it to ask for a password at all?
<amphi> ferronica: you mean date shows you localtime?
<nbound> linuxcrazy, why waste money on cedega when wine is almost as good
<majd> bbrazil, not really
<bbrazil> majd: public = yes
<spikeb> cedega has much better game support
<amphi> ferronica: type 'date' in a term, and see if the time is correct (your local time)
<ferronica> amphi: right now it showing correct
<Drac|Win> nbound: WINE is NOT almost as good. It can't handle Direct X at all!
<bbrazil> majd: just be careful with that and writable shares
<spikeb> wine works with wow, thats all i need it to do :)
<amphi> ferronica: ok; no do 'sudo hwclock --systohc --utc'
<majd> bbrazil, why? security?
<nbound> Drac|Win, uh are u joking? of course it handles directx
<amphi> ferronica: now do
<satempler> Drac|Win: umm
<vook> varsendagger, oh, wait, yeah, I have used that.  I haven't put too much time into it though.  It's worth another look indeed.  I'd like real-time audio processing, sort of like a digital guitar pedal.
<Drac|Win> spikeb: You got WoW to work under WINE alone? O_o
<satempler> Drac|Win: what about Cediga
<bbrazil> majd: yip
<i3dmaster> Drac|Win, what if you do 'mount -t fs_type dev mon_point
<spikeb> Drac|Win: yeah it works
<majd> bbrazil, well i wouldn't mind the password if i knew what it is
<majd> lol
<bbrazil> majd: XP?
<Drac|Win> spikeb: Amazing. o_o
<nbound> Drac|Win, WoW works under wine straight out of the box
<ferronica> done
<majd> bbrazil, yeah
<ferronica> amphi: done
<Drac|Win> i3dmaster: I think I tried that already, but alright. I'll try it again.
<spikeb> Drac|Win:  it's the only game i've tried though
<bbrazil> majd: use smbpasswd to set the password
<Flannel> Drac|Win: yeah, WOW works on wine.  theres plenty of forum topics about it.
<spikeb> Drac|Win: neverwinter nights doesn't count since it has a native binary
<amphi> ferronica: that sets your bios clock to UTC/GMT, based on the system (kernel) time
<linuxcrazy> DARN!!!
<linuxcrazy> I can't believe
<linuxcrazy> this*
<amphi> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<nbound> im hoping the direct3d fixes in this version will let me see around in oblivion
<bbrazil> majd: if you happen to be on a multi-user system you can use PAM so that every time you do a passwd, it'll also update the smbpasswd
<linuxcrazy> piece of stupid crap!!!
<acetech> spikeb: libqt-mv is already removed and i can still open qt applications
<i3dmaster> Drac|Win, you'r sure hfsplus is supported. I didn't check but it doesn't sound familiar to me though../
<majd> bbrazil, that's the thing, i never set my samba password so i don't know what my old samba password is
<spikeb> hmm
<ferronica> amphi: ok stay in channel let me boot my computer and check my bios time okay
<majd> no i'm only user
<spikeb> acetech: that is what i was told
<linuxcrazy> I can't even get a stupid gnome app to work!!
<Polygon>  can anyone help me configure a new network card?
<bbrazil> majd: you don't need the old one (there probably isn't one)
<spikeb> acetech: ask in #kubuntu
<majd> machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the (anonymous) password change: Error was : Account disabled.
<majd> Failed to change password for majd
<amphi> ferronica: I hear and obey
<odat> anyone have experience installing ubuntu on a mac?
<ferronica> amphi: in clock preference what to check
<bbrazil> Polygon: does it show up in lspci?
<spikeb> odat: i have
<amphi> ferronica: clock preference?
<bbrazil> majd: use sudo with it
<ferronica> amphi: yes
<Polygon> well i just installed it like 10 min ago
<Drac|Win> i3dmaster: I've done it many times before. This is part of how you get BootX to work. You mount the hfsplus partition, then copy the new initrd.img to the System Folder for Mac OS 9. Anyway, yeah. It's supported.
<bbrazil> Polygon: wired?
<linuxcrazy> this kubuntu is crappleware. ubuntu is ok though...
<ferronica> amphi: i use clock type 12 hours
<amphi> ferronica: I have no idea what you're talking about
<Polygon> no its a wireless card
<amphi> ferronica: makes no difference
<bbrazil> Polygon: better ask someone else then
<ferronica> amphi: show date
<Polygon> well i just want to know if i have to do anything for ubuntu to see it before i do drivers and such
<nbound> linuxcrazy, they are the same thing with a different desktop
<ferronica> amphi: but USE UTC un checked
<i3dmaster> Drac|Win, ok its for Mac.. sorry can't help much on that...
<majd> bbrazil, ok it seems like i changed it successfuly
<majd> but it won't login
<majd> still
<i3dmaster> Drac|Win, btw do you know how to add an entry into KDM startup menu?
<vook> linuxcrazy, I'm willing to help
<bbrazil> majd: remove the public = yes, and make sure security = user
<Drac|Win> i3dmaster: "mount /dev/hdc7 /mnt/linux" didn't work either. Same error.
<nbound> linuxcrazy, kubuntu = kde , ubuntu = gnome, xubuntu = xfce
<amphi> ferronica: check use UTC
<ferronica> amphi: what is USE UTC
<ferronica> amphi: ok done
<amphi> ferronica: I assume that's for the bios clock
<amphi> ferronica: I don't know what you are doing
<Drac|Win> i3dmaster: Not a clue. I'd recommend GDM if you're willing to switch session managers. It's not like you won't be able to use KDE anymore. Still, if you want KDM, use KDM.
<odat> spikeb, i have this old mac with no OS on it at all but apparently its an old world mac and i can't boot from the ubuntu cd  any suggestions?
<Flannel> amphi: going to have nothing but problems.  windows doesn't use UTC.  once he boots back into XP, itll be screwed up again.
<ferronica> amphi: oh my god, as i checked it my ubuntu time get changed
<tritium> ferronica: Universal Time Coordinate.  Are you dual-booting?
<Drac|Win> odat: I know exactly what to do. Hold on!
<majd> bbrazil, do i need to restart samba after i change it's config?
<i3dmaster> Drac|Win, I meant 'mount -t fs_type dev mnt_point'. Did you actually put the -t before the device?
<spikeb> odat: none, have never tried on an oldworld mac
<amphi> Flannel: windows still can't do offsets from UTC?
<Eleaf> hi
<tritium> majd: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<tritium> amphi: nope
<amphi> Flannel: that's incredible
<bbrazil> majd: my experiance is no, which is probably a bug ;)
<Flannel> amphi: nope.  Heck, it changes system time for DST.
<ferronica> amphi: what it dose
<amphi> ferronica: you dual boot windows?
<ferronica> amphi: again showing wrong time
<varsendagger> vook, i'm sure you can do a digital guitar peddel
<tritium> ferronica: if you're dual-booting, don't use UTC
<ferronica> amphi: but both windows r in different HDD
<amphi> ferronica: I hadn't realised that windows was still as broken as win95
<vook> tritium, amphi, and that's another thing.  I stayed up three hours too late looking at that stupid windows clock.
<Flannel> ferronica: they use the same system clock.
<Drac|Win> i3dmaster: Of course. Additionally, for the /mnt/linux it was reiserfs, which doesn't need its type specified for this to work. Something's wrong with the shell, I think... I might reboot back into the install CD and try to mount them again from a new shell.
<amphi> ferronica: makes no difference, windows will fsck it up
<tritium> vook: heh
<ferronica> amphi: So, uncheck UTC
<bbrazil> Polygon: probably do a search on wiki.ubuntu.com for your card
<amphi> ferronica: you must set your TZ to GMT/UTC and have the bios clock in local time - kill bill, that's what I say ;)
<tritium> ferronica: I've already told you not to use UTC
<amphi> ferronica: so, because of windows, you have to have incorrect TZ in linux
* zcat[1]  suggests not using windows..
* spikeb seconds zcat[1] 's suggestion
<Apostle^> how do i set the gnome splash screen?
<amphi> tritium: sorry for adding to the confusion, it never occurred to me that recent versions of windows were still so broken - I can hardly believe it still
<ferronica> tritium: ok i unchecked UTC
<Drac|Win> odat: You want to install Mac OS 9 (or lower if necessary) on it, then download BootX. Ignore what this guide I'll post says and drop the BootX App into "Control Panels" inside the SF and drop BootX Extension into "Extensions" (also in the SF), while dropping the kernel folder directly into the SF. Here's the guide: http://www.applefritter.com/node/8936
<zcat[1] > amphi: vista too?
<vook> it's not touching my laptop though, no way.  That was mearly an experiment
<amphi> zcat[1] : no idea
<Flannel> amphi: heh, I mentioned that at the very beginning.  You all were asking about batteries, I asked about windows ;)
<zcat[1] > I would expect so..
<tritium> amphi: not your fault :)
<amphi> Flannel: I didn't mention batteries - I thought the bios was set to localtime and linux configured for the correct TZ
<Arrick> how to change your password in freenode?
<Flannel> Arrick: you cant, I don't believe.  That'd be a security risk.
<Arrick> you should be able to
<amphi> zcat[1] : somebody above said that, chillingly, vista retains drive letters
<vook> it does
<vook> unbelievable
<amphi> Arrick: I imagine you can
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I though i read a review that said it dident retain drive letters....
<zcat[1] > Of course it does.. vista has to remain backward compatable with DOS3.1
<amphi> vook: ah, yes, it was you, sorry
<Flannel> amphi: Vista is winXP, with a few system libraries rewritten.  It's hardly a change at all.
<Apostle^> how do i set the gnome splash screen?
<zcat[1] > Windows XP ME
<Dr_Willis> but i dont plan on getting vista any time soon.
<Apostle^> zcat[1] , don't mention ME... makes some people nervous
<amphi> Dr_Willis: I don't think you're alone - MS doesn't seem to be planning to sell it soon
<Dr_Willis> amphi,  :P
<Drac|Win> Apostle^: There's two ways. There's a tool you can install, or you can just replace /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-splash.png with an image of your choice, but Ubuntu Artwork updates will replace this second method, so the first is generally a smart approach.
<zcat[1] > rofl.. yeah.. nobody's getting Vista any time soon..
<Dr_Willis> they are waiting for those Uber PhysEx cards - so the OS can have real time Physics effects!
<Flannel> zcat[1] : the poor people who buy new computers are.
<spikeb> last i read, garner wsa saying that vista will get delayed again
<untung> hi
<Apostle^> Drac|Win, getting the tool, thanks
<zcat[1] > OK.. if soon == early 2007, perhaps..
<penguin-1> hah, those add in physics cards are a joke
<amphi> Dr_Willis: so when programs crash, their windows spiral down the screen, trailing smoke? ;)
<Drac|Win> Did you notice how Vista's menus mimic the layout of GNOME, KDE, and the majority of Open Source WM menus? :P
<Dr_Willis> penguin-1,  :P
<untung> how to connect ubuntu to windows server?
<spikeb> amphi lol
<Dr_Willis> amphi,  yep!
<Eleaf> a joke eh?
<Drac|Win> Apostle^: You're welcome. :)
<ferronica> amphi: ok i rebooted
<Dr_Willis> untung,  you mean to share directories?
<odat> Drac|Win, what about quick bootloader?
<ferronica> amphi: BIOS time is incorrect
<penguin-1> dr_willis :P right back atcha
<penguin-1> dont be mad cuz im right :D
<vook> when my vista computer thrashes just to load up firefox, something is very wrong.
<zcat[1] > and the OEM version will be crippled. Neither of the two features MS didn't drop completely, only three programs at a time..
<amphi> ferronica: don't listen to me, I had misjudged, yet again, the evil that comes from Redmond
<ferronica> amphi: but this time ubuntu time is correct
<Drac|Win> odat: You could try other bootloaders, but my method is a tried, true, and relatively easy method. It may look complicated in that guide, but it's easy. Check your PMs. I'll walk you through it if you need me to.
<amphi> vook: what do you mean, 'just to load up firefox'?? ;)
<ferronica> amphi: what???
<amphi> ferronica: the Land of Redmond, where the shadows lie
<sstchur> I recently install xubuntu (where I used to use ubuntu) b/c I like xfce so much.  However, getting my wireless card working in xubuntu turns out to be more difficult than it was in ubuntu.  Anyone have know how I can go about it in xubuntu?
<vook> It just thrashes, brand new install.  Thrashing all the time.
<ferronica> amphi: ok u mean u wont help me
<IT_chick> Good evening everyone :)
<zcat[1] > vook: you have the recommended 4GB of ram? :)
<ferronica> amphi: ok as u wish
<ferronica> So any other person who will help me??
<odat> Drac|Win, yea but that method boot mac os first then linux right?
<Drac|Win> odat: A quick trip to get BootX once you've got Mac OS 9 configured for internet is to go to google and simply type in "bootx" and click "I'm feeling lucky" - At the page it takes you to, follow the link to the developer's page and scroll down almost to the bottom. You'll want the latest version, obviously.
<amphi> ferronica: ffs, stop blathering; because you have a damn fool legacy os installed, which is broken, your bios clock must be set to local time, linux must not use UTC, and your time zone in linux must be set to UTC/GMT
<vook> zcat[1] , no, that I do not have.  But Linux never thrashes on 512mb @ 1100mhz
<vook> :)
<Drac|Win> odat: Hold on. Answer on its way.
<Misnix> Arrick,  /msg nickserv set password <your_password>
<Arrick> Misnix, got that, now how about chanserv?
<amphi> ferronica: if you have your correct time zone set in linux, with the bios clock set to local time, your time zone offset from UTC will be applied twice, which will be incorrect
<zcat[1] > amphi: no.. timezone should be where you are, otherwise ntpd will keep setting the localtime to UTC
<Flannel> zcat[1] : no.  timezone should be GMT, +0.  So ubuntu and windows are in agreement.
<Misnix> Arrick,  try /help in your server window
<zcat[1] > timezone=where you are, bios time = local time, not UTC
<Drac|Win> odat: It does boot Mac OS 9 for a second, but BootX pops up before it even loads OS 9 (if you put the extension in the proper folder like you're supposed to) and you can set your preferences in it to have it count down from 5 seconds and automatically switch violently to Linux mode, which is cool to watch. *POOF* -TEXT MODE- *POOF* -GREY TEXT- *POOF* -LINUX-
<amphi> zcat[1] : can't use ntp I don't think, otherwise the clock will be set wrong when linux boots
<zcat[1] > Flannel: absoutely not.
<ferronica> amphi: so what is the conclusion
<amphi> ferronica: I've told you twice already
<ferronica> amphi: BIOS WILL SHOW ME INCORRECT
<Drac|Win> odat: Please direct your attention to my PM, where I can help you further.
<tritium> ferronica: stop the all caps please
<Flannel> zcat[1] : yeah.  You need to pick an offset of 0, since your bios is set to localtime, and that is what is displayed in linux.
<odat> Drac|Win, think system 7 will work?
<zcat[1] > there's two settings; timezone which sould always be your actual timezone, and BIOS time which can be UTC (normal) or localtime (compatable with windows)
<Flannel> oh. I wasnt aware of that.
<amphi> ferronica: 1) set your bios clock to local time; 2) set your TZ to UTC/GMT
<amphi> ferronica: 2) is in linux
<Flannel> I just figured you would skip the ntp on ubuntu, and only update via windows.
<zcat[1] > ferronica: amphi IS wrong.
<amphi> ferronica: or don't dual boot with windows, so you don't have to break your linux system
<amphi> zcat[1] : I am not ;)
<zcat[1] > yes you are.
<ferronica> amphi: i am really confused
<sstchur> Anyone know where I can find wpa_gui?
<spazzz> Evening folks.  I'm having trouble getting my new Belkin Wireless card working and was wondering if anyone had a moment to give me a hand
<Flannel> ferronica: listen to zcat[1] .
<amphi> ferronica: I am wrong, apparently
<sstchur> is that part of wireless-tools or something?
<spazzz> Ubuntu detects it fine and it can connect to my router but the dumb thing won't go anywhere after that no matter how I set it up
<ferronica> zcat[1] : ok u tell
<paradizelost> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<amphi> zcat[1] : if his hw clock is in local time, and his TZ is not UTC, the system time will be wrong at boot, as the TZ offset is added to the hw clock time
<zcat[1] > leave timezone as your actual timezone so that ntpd can make the adjustment; ntp servers provide the time as UTC.... there's also a setting in the linux config for BIOS time, which you set as 'local time'
<ferronica> zcat[1] : If i set my BIOS time LOACL time my ubuntu showing me wrong time
<spazzz> Anyone?
<Drac|Win> I still can't get mount to work properly from the installation CD's console shell...
<zcat[1] > right-click on the clock in ubuntu and select 'adjust time'
<ferronica> zcat[1] : one thing when i boot my pc , there it show me synchronizing with linux.org ntp ====failed????
<zcat[1] > oosp, ignore that.. I'll find the correct option for you
<ferronica> zcat[1] : what is that failed error for??
<Drac|Win> "mount dev/hdc7 mnt/linux" should work fine. I mkdir'd mnt and mnt/linux. Why won't it mount? It's reiserfs and such. Automatically recognized. I still get "Invalid argument"
<ferronica> zcat[1] : synchronizing something like that, failed???
<Coag> What might cause a harddrive that bios still sees to be virtually nonexistent to linux?
<Coag> I see only this line in dmesg pertaining to it: [4294673.027000]      ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio
<Coag> it would be the hdb mentioned there
<zcat[1] > damn, can't even find the option in the GUI.
<ferronica> zcat[1] : Do u know??? what is that failed error for???
<willie_> i need help changing my resolution please
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ferronica> zcat[1] : Is that above comment for me^^^^
<willie_> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> how can i get the build deps of gnome? `sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-desktop-environment didnt return anything usefull
<InnerFIRE> is there a way i can use one of the litestep shells at litestep.net ?
<zcat[1] > ferronica: hang on.. I know what setting I want you to change, but I'm having trouble finding where to change it under ubuntu..
<pally> Does Ubuntu have bash-completion?
<Coag> yes
<ferronica> zcat[1] : ok, i am waiting for ur good reply
<pally> Coag, really?
<tritium> ferronica: s/ur/your
<Coag> pally: of course
<Drac|Win> No matter what I do with mount in ash (not bash), I get "Invalid argument" Can sombody make a suggestion? Maybe I should clean the CD...
<alekz> how can i deny a user to access via ssh ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> zcat[1] , ferronica you after 'services' under system -> admin?
<metatag> pally: hi
<pally> Coag, thanks, however, I didn't find it in the reposi
<pally> metatag hi
<metatag> pally: where are u from?
<Coag> pally: it's already there, use the tab key
<Coag> anyone have any ideas on my hard disk issue?
<mmmiiikkkeee> i was wondering is there a way to precache or preload specific programs when i boot up the computer in the background so that is i say click on app XYZ it the instantly appears with out haveing to load it from the hard drive and wait for it to configure?
<pally> Coag, o. But it doesnot auto complete for 'man', or 'rmmod' cmd
<pally> I remember my previous mandriva does
<zcat[1] > Kamping_Kaiser: where's the option for bios time="UTC / Local"
<metatag> Coag: wot issue?
<Flannel> pally: hit tab twice, for a list of possibilities
<Coag> pally: ma<TAB> rmm<tab> it's a shortcut not a cure all
<Kamping_Kaiser> zcat[1] , try right clicking the clock  and 'ajust time and date' afaik
<Coag> What might cause a harddrive that bios still sees to be virtually nonexistent to linux? -- I see only this line in dmesg pertaining to it: [4294673.027000]      ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio -- it would be the hdb mentioned there
<pally> Coag, I mean, man comman<TAB>, it could also comple the 'command'
<zcat[1] > Kamping_Kaiser: tried that.. there's only timezone. I got asked during the install for the option I want but now i can't find it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Coag, 'virtualy non existant'?
<Coag> it doesn't exist in /dev
<zcat[1] > system / set time is the same as the clock menu..
<Kamping_Kaiser> zcat[1] , then try 'tz<tab>' afaik
* the_Kane needs someone who's good with proxy servers.. ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> theres some timezone config stuff there
<Kamping_Kaiser> the_Kane, ask a question, someone will tgry and help if they can
* metatag is not known as watang
<Kamping_Kaiser> zcat[1] , perhaps `sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzconfig` as well or tzselect
<Kane666> well ive set up SpoonProxy and configured my ubuntu apps to connect through it... but sometimes (i dont know why..) i get a connection refused. And no one has even touched the windows machine (hosting spoonproxy)
<metatag> Kamping_Kaiser: hi
<Coag> pally: man pyd<tab><tab>
<Coag> it works fine
<Ams_NY> heyah
<Ams_NY> 23 m Nyc
<ferronica> zcat[1] : what happend
<metatag> Ams_NY: heyah!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi metatag
<zcat[1] > ferronica: sudo nano /etc/default/rcS    find the line that says UTC=no and change it to UTC=yes
<Ams_NY> hey meta
<metatag> Ams_NY : wazzup in NY?
<zcat[1] > then set the timezone correctly, set the time correctly.. from then on your BIOS time should be == local time and will be interpreted right in both windows and linux
<metatag> Kamping_Kaiser: whats a Kaiser?
<Coag> What might cause a harddrive that bios still sees to be virtually nonexistent to linux (as in it doesn't exist in /dev anymore)? -- I see only this line in dmesg pertaining to it: [4294673.027000]      ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio -- it would be the hdb mentioned there
<nomasteryoda> kudos to Ubuntu for keeping Atheros support
<Ams_NY> chillin meta...
<Ams_NY> where r u from
<Ams_NY> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> metatag, Empiror
<ferronica> # Set UTC=yes if your system clock is set to UTC (GMT), and UTC=no if not.
<ferronica> UTC=yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> Coag, stop spamming the question
<metatag> Ams_NY : Mauritius
<Coag> I'm not spamming it
<zcat[1] > That's the one.. UTC=no will make it local time
<Kamping_Kaiser> Coag, i asked for clarification, i didnt get it
<Coag> I added the correct information that was needed
<Drac|Win> I'm going crazy, here. mount simply won't work properly. Can't anyone help me?
<Ams_NY> kool
<Ams_NY> been there once...nice
<metatag> Kamping_Kaiser: do emperors Kamp?
<zcat[1] > sorry, I think I said YES before.. I meant NO
<ferronica> zcat[1] : see it is already set to yes
<zcat[1] > my head hurts
<Kamping_Kaiser> metatag, at times
<tritium> zcat[1] : there is a tzconfig command
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol zcat[1] 
<Kane666> can annyone help me with my proxy problem ?
<zcat[1] > set it to NO.. your BIOS time is NOT UTC sorry for the confusion
<tritium> zcat[1] : I've told her many times that it's not UTC
<zcat[1] > tritium: BIOS time is a different setting from timezone
<metatag> Ams_NY : really?
<Ams_NY> yups...was a school trip
<tritium> zcat[1] : yes, but it's still not uTC
<zcat[1] > yeah..
<tritium> metatag, Ams_NY: please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<metatag> tritium: hi
<Drac|Win> Hmm... Coffee only works if you keep moving. :P
<linuxcrazy> how do I make another account?
<dli> linuxboy, adduser or useradd
<Dr_Willis> linuxcrazy,  you mean add another user?
<tritium> linuxcrazy: with either "sudo adduser", or the gnome tool
<linuxcrazy> thx
<tritium> System->Administration->Users and Groups
<ferronica> zcat[1] : what i do???
<metatag> tritium: hi
<tritium> metatag: hi, do you have a queston?
<tritium> question?
<metatag> tritium: how are you?
<linuxcrazy> ok I install the nvidia drivers
<linuxcrazy> they WILL NOT SHOW UP!!!
<ferronica> zcat[1] : which server i select to synchronize clock with internet server???
<tritium> metatag: fine, thanks
<eod_punk> will grub interfer with reinstalling windows?
<Dr_Willis> show up where linuxcrazy ?
<zcat[1] > ferronica: sudo nano /etc/default/rcS    find the line that says UTC=yes and change it to UTC=no.. then rightclick on the clock, adjust date and time, set the timezone to your real timezone
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<metatag> tritium: do you know hhow to cook?
<linuxcrazy> they won't work
<tritium> metatag: that's offtopic
<ferronica> ok
<linuxcrazy> I install nvidia-settings
<linuxcrazy> and it won't show up
<metatag> tritium: how come?
<linuxcrazy> *sigh*
<linuxcrazy> idk
<linuxcrazy> lol
<tritium> metatag: this is an ubuntu support channel
<metatag> tritium: oohh meaning we can't socialize?
<Arrick> metatag, is a troll
<tritium> metatag: #ubuntu-offtopic is there for that reason
<metatag> hi Arrick
<tritium> metatag: please stop
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ferronica1> zcat[1] = how to save it???
<zcat[1] > when you shut down it should write the system time to bios
<ferronica1> zcat[1] = now it saved to UTC=no
<metatag> tritium: ok... do you any tool to easily configure dns zones?
<Arrick> hi
<zcat[1] > to save the file in nano? ctrl-O
<ferronica1> zcat[1] = how to save that termainl window
<metatag> Arrick : how are you?
<tritium> metatag: nope
<alekz> hi can someone help me? i just added a new user to my system, but he cant login via ftp why ??
<Arrick> ctrl +O
<Arrick> alekz, not in the ftp group?
<dli> alekz, don't use ftp, use scp
<ferronica1> zcat[1] = to close
<DBO> alekz, what ftp server?
<metatag> tritium: oh nevermind
<zcat[1] > to close nano, ctrl-X
<alekz> proftp server
<alekz> Arrick, let me check that
<DBO> alekz, check and make sure they are not listed in /etc/ftpusers
<Arrick> whatup DBO
<Arrick> night all
<DBO> howdy Arrick, leaving?
<ferronica1> zcat[1] = in Time and date setting should i check periodically synchronize
<Arrick> yeah, gotta get some sleep, been up 52 hours straight between work and my server
<metatag> Arrick : gud night
<zcat[1] > ferronica: good idea, yes..
<ferronica1> zcat[1] = sure???
<Arrick> night metatag
<alekz> DBO, he is not in the list
<ferronica1> zcat[1] = and what server to select
<metatag> Arrick : u are kind hearted
<zcat[1] > whatever is the default..
<DBO> alekz, did you make sure he is assigned a valid shell *note this does not mean an actual shell, just a valid one listed in /etc/shells
<Kane666> well ive set up SpoonProxy and configured my ubuntu apps to connect through it... but sometimes (i dont know why..) i get a connection refused. And no one has even touched the windows machine (hosting spoonproxy)
<metatag> hi dfgas
<Arrick> I hate that
<Kane666> any ideas?
<metatag> Arrick : hate wat?
<Arrick> read your pm
<ferronica1> zcat[1] = nothing is selected
<alekz> DBO, yes /bin/bash shell
<DBO> alekz /etc/proftpd.conf -> pastebin
<metatag> Arrick : kind hearted stuff?
<dougie_> hi guys - is this the right place for a newbie question about USB?
<dfgas> metatag, hello
<alekz> DBO, a second pls
<tritium> yes, dougie_
<metatag> dfgas : wats up?
<dbernar1> Hi. My system clock gets reset to 1904 every time I shut down my computer. What can be done for this not to happen?
<varsendagger> I have qjackctl running and i also shound sorta working  i think, anyway   i get microphone playing on my speakers but when i hit the record button all i get is nothing, i don't know if i am doing it right
<twidget> are there drivers for an HP scanjet 2400?
<zcat[1] > ferronica: don't worry about it, just make sure the timezone is correct and synchronise once. It should come up with the correct time.
* tritium sends metatag to spelling class
<DBO> dbernar1, sounds like your CMOS battery is dead
<zcat[1] > dbernar1: replace CMOS battery
<Arrick> dbernar1, new cmos battery?
<dbernar1> It is a new computer.
<DBO> jinx
<dougie_> cool - quick question - I have a 3M Microtouch monitor - going thru a HOWTO just now and it talks about setting the device in xorg.conf to configure
<varsendagger> it's unanomous
<dfgas> thinking of taking ubuntu off of here and just leaving windows and putting ubuntu on my p4 1.4gig with onbaord raid.
<twidget> DBO, double jinxx
<dougie_> my problem is I don't know what USB device to reference for the touchsreen
<IT_chick> Hello everyone
<metatag> tritium : spelling class?
<DBO> dbernar1, it sounds like you still have a bad CMOS battery
<zcat[1] > return computer, ask them to check if they put a CMOS battery in.
<DBO> hello IT_chick
<|Sivik|> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<IT_chick> Can someone recommend a good iso burning software?
<dbernar1> DBO: how do I confirm this?
<ferronica1> zcat[1] = and what server to select
<tritium> metatag: for all your spelling errors (e.g., u, wat, etc.)
<DBO> IT_chick, k3b
<twidget> an IT chick?!?! Where?!?! :D
<IT_chick> lol twidget
<|Sivik|> but is she cute?
<zcat[1] > p.ubuntu.org or whatever is the default..
<blind> who cares?
<tritium> IT_chick: nautilus works just fine
<DBO> dbernar1, they are like 5 dollar oversized watch batteries, get a new one and see if it helps =P
<IT_chick> lol
<zcat[1] > ntp.ubuntu.org or whatever is the default..
<dfgas> lmao
<IT_chick> thank you tritium
<zcat[1] > damn keyboard :)
<|Sivik|> IT_chick: are you hot?
<alekz> DBO, there u have: http://pastebin.com/714836
<metatag> tritium : oh i am sorry, i think its the sms bug
<dfgas> omg omg a chick is in here
<dbernar1> DBO: I just bought this powerbook. Stupid computer.
<IT_chick> I have a pic rofl if you guys want to see
<twidget> all I know is: there's too damn few many IT chicks
<dfgas> no way
<linuxcrazy> wow!!
<|Sivik|> IT_chick: yes, please
<linuxcrazy> yes
<tritium> metatag: yeah, it is ;)
<dfgas> that can't happen
<linuxcrazy> yes
<DBO> dbernar1, well theres your problem right there...  you bought a powerbook *runs*
<IT_chick> let me grab the linksies
* twidget rephrases that last comment in his head
* twidget lines out the word 'many' in that last comment
<ferronica1> zcat[1] = nothing is selected
<ferronica1> zcat[1] = which one to select???
<twidget> you know... grammar police
<|Sivik|> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<dbernar1> twidget: we only know of thought police.
<delmar> anyone here running the latest Azureus on ubuntu 5.10? im having issues .. it wont start downloading... tested the same torrents on a windows box and they scream... im wondering about the JRE/Java stuff that ubuntu 5.10 has by default but i dont wanna mess with that because I like OpenOffice ..unbroken :P.  Anyone have any suggestions or be able to help?
<zcat[1] > I don't know.. don't worry about NTP, just set the time manually.
<DBO> dbernar1, ok your ftp server needs to be secured, let me modify this file for you.  Also what usernames do you want to allow to log in?
* |Sivik| still waits to see the IT_chicks picture
<dfgas> why do people make such a big deal when they find out the person is a chick
<IT_chick> http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a144/safyra/STEPH5.jpg theres your link
<twidget> so, anybody have any ideas about the hp scanjet 2400?
<ferronica1> zcat[1] = ok let me boot again and let me check my BIOS time??
<IT_chick> lol good question dfgas :)
<ferronica1> zcat[1] = ok let me boot again and let me check my BIOS time
<zcat[1] > dammit my mouse has gone now..
<dbernar1> DBO: you mean someone else.
<alekz> was that for me DBO ?
<zcat[1] > ahh, it's back again :)
<siriusnova> hey guys where does totem store its played file history
<ferronica1> zcat[1] = what u think it should correct or what, if incorrect should i correct it to my local time????
<zcat[1] > damn dodgy laptop!
<CaptainMorgan> gaim able to send files?? damn thing is buggin
<DBO> alekz, yes you
<ferronica1> :(
<zcat[1] > ferronica: it should be set to your local time like WIndows likes..
<DBO> dbernar1, my mistake
<alekz> DBO, ok allow users: alekz ciberboy ximp <---those 3 pls
<IT_chick> The website for Nautilus says that is should already be installed
<IT_chick> hmm
<IT_chick> I will be back in just a moment going to try to find it.
<tritium> IT_chick: you're using gnome?  right-click on the .iso file you want to burn
<ferronica1> zcat[1] = ok let me boot my computer again, stay in channel
<zcat[1] > ferronica; when you boot back to Linux, linux will also expect it to be local time now..
<dfgas> IT_chick, there are some smart people out there that can use something else than ms and we havve to make a big deal when someone has chick or woamn in the name cause somepeople think its  the onlu one in here
<tritium> IT_chick: nautilus is the file manager/graphical shell
<dfgas> hmmm, i need an invoicing program for nix, any ideas?
<IT_chick> Thanks I cant believe I didnt think of right clicking on it
<Ohzie> Hey! :) My xserver closes when I hit shift+backspace, as well as ctrl+shift+backspace. I was wondering if there's anyway I can modify it so that shift+backspace doesn't do that anymore.
<Kr0ntab> how ya folks doing?
<wizzlefish> I'm having a problem with my laptop: Whenever I close the lid, if I lift it back up it usually gives me a password prompt (in GNOME), but recently it hasn't been working, and I just get a blank screen, which makes me reboot. The same happens in Fluxbox, Blackbox, or Enlightenment...
<amphi> Ohzie: xmodmap perhaps - or use the DontZap option
<DBO> alekz, http://pastebin.com/714845 That should get you going just right and a little more secure.  For better security move the whole deamon to a chroot
<alekz> ok DBO let me try thanks =)
<zcat[1] > wizzlefish: you're lucky. Hibernate has _never_ worked for me!!
<DBO> alekz, dont forget to do "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart" once you are done making the changes
<alekz> yes DBO =)
<IT_chick> alright a silly question i am sure
<DBO> zcat[1] , is your swap file large enough and are you running nvidia drivers?
<amphi> zcat[1] : really? swsusp works like a charm here
<wizzlefish> zcat[1] : well, it probably won't ever work for me either, unless I can get this fixed...which I should be able to
<zcat[1] > Umm.. no and yes :)
<IT_chick> I dont really use IRC so can you tell me why some of the people who say something to me are in red?
<amphi> zcat[1] : heh
<ferronica1> zcat[1] : again same thing???
<DBO> zcat[1] , well, now you know why =P
<Dr_Willis> IT_chick,  like this?
* Dr_Willis or This?
<tritium> IT_chick: nick highlighting
<amphi> IT_chick: it highlights remarks addressed to you
<dfgas> IT_chick, highlite for someone that says your nick
<ferronica1> just rebooted my pc correct my BIOS time,
<|Sivik|> IT_chick: does this do it?
<Dr_Willis> IT_chick,  red with Rage. :P lol.
<ferronica1> zcat[1] : ubuntu showing me incorrect time
<Kr0ntab> hehe I think she got the point
<IT_chick> lol yes exactly
<ferronica1> zcat[1] : what to do now
<Dr_Willis> she? girls dont use computers! :p
<zcat[1] > ferronica: what's the timezone set to?
<IT_chick> next time i'll google it :P
<wizzlefish> so does anyone know if there is a way to lock the screen when I close the lid?
* Dr_Willis ducks.
<IT_chick> pfft Dr. Willis
<ferronica1> zcat[1] : ASIA
<IT_chick> I'll ignore that you said that
<DBO> wow, I havent seen a person get this much action in this channel since someone walked in with the nick "17Breezy-SummeR-girl"
* Dr_Willis has learned his wife has a VERY good aim with her wireless mouse.
<IT_chick> O and if thats the case you better call someone and tell them to take my certs away
<wizzlefish> hah! "17Breezy-SummeR-girl?!"
<Ohzie> Dr_Willis: That's hot. Very hot. >=)
<ferronica1> zcat[1] : here actual time is 11:10AM
<zcat[1] > I give up.. just set the damn timezone to UTC. It's the wrong answer but at least it works :)
<Dr_Willis> Ohzie,  its amazing the # of mice she breaks.
<ferronica1> zcat[1] : but ubuntu showing me 4:41 PM
<amphi> wizzlefish: you could see if an acpi script could invoke xscreensaver/xlockmore perhaps
<FR500> hello
<wizzlefish> amphi - thanks, I'll check that out
<alekz> DBO, look pls: proftpd - Fatal: AllowUser: directive not allowed in server config context on line 40 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'
<ferronica1> zcat[1] : ok how to check yes in UTC
<Drac|Win> Anyone? I really need to get mount to work, and I'd rather not burn a Live CD just to be able to mount things and such. I'm in an ASH console shell within the Ubuntu PPC installer CD.
<amphi> wizzlefish: does suspend to ram not work there, or is that not what you want?
<ferronica1> zcat[1] : what is the command
<varsendagger> dfgas, were you asking about an invoicing program?
<DBO> alekz, my mistake, I see the error, let me fix it
<varsendagger> i don't know
<alekz> thanks dbernar1
<alekz> *thanks dbo
<dfgas> varsendagger, yah, any good ones for nix?
<ferronica1> zcat[1] : how to set my default UTC=yes
<wizzlefish> no, I just want to be able to close the lid of my laptop, leaving it on, and open it up, with the monitor turning back on
<wizzlefish> (amphi)
<ferronica1> zcat[1] : what is that command
<Dr_Willis> ASH? not bash?
<tritium> ferronica1: stop repeating please
<ferronica1> zcat[1] : please tell me then
<tritium> patience
<zcat[1] > ferronica1: leave that how it is.. right click on clock
<DBO> alekz, http://pastebin.com/714852
<dbernar1> alekz: the triangle of missnicking has come to a full circlee.
<alekz> let me try dbo =)
<alekz> lol
<dbernar1> pentagon
<DBO> dbernar1, you are the first nick twin I have had in a while =P
<metatag> stop trolling
<amphi> wizzlefish: does 'echo mem | sudo tee /sys/power/state' suspend to ram there?
<varsendagger> dfgas, i don't know of any
<amphi> wizzlefish: it does here, and I have that invoked by the acpi lid script
<wizzlefish> amphi - well, I don't want to turn off the computer...
<IT_chick> okay everyone
<IT_chick> i'm off
<IT_chick> lets see if this ISO will boot!
<Kr0ntab> word...
<amphi> wizzlefish: well, try that when you're ready
<Kr0ntab> :-P
<metatag> hi IT_chick
<IT_chick> O_O didy ou just say word?
<varsendagger> hey what does this mean:
<IT_chick> Hello metatag
<Kr0ntab> eheh
<alekz> DBO, user ximp cant still log in =(
<Kr0ntab> yup
<varsendagger> lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<DBO> alekz, can ximp log in locally?
<wizzlefish> amphi - does suspending to ram turn the computer off? is it like Hibernate in Windows?
<amphi> wizzlefish: if that doesn't work, try s/mem/standby
<IT_chick> lol thanks you gave me a good laugh Kr0n
<metatag> IT_chick : byebye
<alekz> yes DBO
<IT_chick> bye meta
<amphi> wizzlefish: no, it's 'sleep'
<DBO> alekz, can your other two users log in?
<tritium> wizzlefish: not completely off.  It'll still drain some battery
<alekz> yes DBO
<|Sivik|> ok
<wizzlefish> amphi - oh, alright...
<|Sivik|> i installed crossover office via the dpkg and now i can't figure out how to run it
<wizzlefish> where can I find this "acpi lid script?"
<metatag> asl plz everyone
<varsendagger> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<Kr0ntab> omg stfu
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<tritium> metatag: NO!
<amphi> wizzlefish: 'echo disk | sudo tee /sys/power/state' should suspend to disk assuming enough swap, swsusp support, and nothing going wrong ;)
<DBO> alekz, put the output of "id ximp" and "id alekz" and "id ciberboy" to pastebin (all in one please)
<metatag> tritium : no?
<alekz> ok DBO a second pls
<DBO> alekz, also make sure ximp has a password
<tritium> metatag: I've already told you about offtopic questions like that
<|Sivik|> after i install a program via dpkg, how do i run it?
<amphi> wizzlefish: suspend to disk = hibernate; on power on, it'll boot as normal until swap on time, and then restore the state from disk
<metatag> tritium : i guess so... kind of forgot
<amphi> metatag: a/s/l/u surely ;)
<alekz> DBO, http://pastebin.com/714854
<varsendagger> what is u?
<amphi> varsendagger: uptime
<metatag> tritium : am sure that deep inside you are kind hearted and u like to appear to be mean
<ASL-Puleease> haha
<metatag> amphi : u?
<tritium> metatag: u?
<tritium> metatag: I'm asking you to stop the offtopic channel spam
<amphi> metatag: 06:47:38 up 78 days
<|Sivik|> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<DBO> alekz, does ximp have a password?
<alekz> yes DBO
<wizzlefish> amphi - ok, that worked, but it's not quite what I want...
<metatag> tritium : ok sorry.. you like to sound firm and harsh
<amphi> wizzlefish: in what way?
<DBO> alekz, does ximp exist in /etc/ftpusers (I know, I asked before but I need you to make sure becuase by all rights he should be on...)
* Kr0ntab is firm andharsh
<tritium> *sigh*
<wizzlefish> amphi - I just want it to put a screensaver on when I close the lid, and resume when I open the lid
<amphi> wizzlefish: why do you want a screensaver when the lid is closed??
<wizzlefish> or the monitor turned off and back on
<alekz> DBO, i checked again and he is not
<metatag> tritium : i guess am not helping ubuntu and FOSS in anyway
<tritium> wizzlefish: you'll like gnome-power-manager in dapper
<DBO> alekz, do these users need local access?
<alekz> DBO, just alekz
<DBO> alekz, do you have a file called /etc/shells?
<alekz> yes dbo
<DBO> alekz, add a new shell to the end of that list by the name of /bin/ftponly
<DBO> alekz, then go into /etc/passwd and change the shell of ximp and ciberboy to /bin/ftponly
<metatag> tritium : I hope we can be friends.. then we'll sing the free software song together
<wizzlefish> arg...now xchat isn't working...
<himsky1> i have a new idea. one X window can use multi mouse. is it a good idea?
<metatag> any have any idea of any tool one might use to configure dns?
<alekz> donde DBO
<alekz> *done dbo
<DBO> metatag, BIND
<metatag> DBO: BIND has gui /
<metatag> ?
<DBO> alekz, restart your ftp server and see if you can log in (the users cand log in locally anymore)
<DBO> metatag, not that I know of, but it works pretty well for DNS
<alekz> DBO, a second pls
<himsky1> i have a new idea. one X window can use multi mouse. is it a good idea?
<metatag> DBO: thanks
<DBO> himsky1, it will work but they both would control the same cursor
<wizzlefish> amphi - it worked, but I don't want the computer to shut down - just want it to go into a screensaver or something, and then ask for a password when I open it up
<alekz> DBO, right, they cant login locally, ciberboy can login on ftp but ximp still cant =/
<DBO> alekz, does ximps home directory exist?
<alekz> yes dbo
<tritium> wizzlefish: have you edited /etc/acpi/lid.sh?
* twidget asks again if anyone knows if Ubuntu has a driver for an hp scanjet 2400
<wizzlefish> tritium: no, what do I do with it?
<DBO> alekz are you use the CLI for your ftp login?  if so are you getting any errors?
<siriusnova> you know whats kinda neat
<Flannel> twidget: HP has released their printer/scanner stuff, so yeah.  it should work.
<siriusnova> Dosbox runs faster on linux then windows
<siriusnova> which is ironix
<tritium> wizzlefish: you can configure what the lid button does
<siriusnova> ironic
<himsky1> My idea is control different program by multi mouse cursor.
<siriusnova> i get no lag or problems at all in dosbox in ubuntu
<siriusnova> in windows its slow
<DBO> himsky1, go for it, linux is often a scratch your own itch proposal
<amphi> wizzlefish: then you want the acpi script to invoke xlockmore or some such; you will probably have to a) use sudo to have it run as your user, and b) set the DISPLAY variable
<alekz> im sure DBO pls check this: http://pastebin.com/714858
<metatag> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<metatag> kewl! it works
<DBO> alekz, try changing his password to something simple and try again
<metatag> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<wizzlefish> arg...won't let me open it
<metatag> !fstab metatag
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, metatag
<DBO> !msg the bot
<valehru> Is there any good image mounters in Linux'?
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<zcat[1] > !utc
<ubotu> zcat[1] : Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<valehru> ISO mounters that is
<tritium> valehru: mount
<amphi> heh
<NoUse> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO image file, you can use "sudo mount -o loop <image-file> <mount-point>" from a shell (for example, "sudo mount -o loop Ubuntu.iso /mnt/loop", if /mnt/loop exists)
<twidget> Flannel, sorry, busy in another channel. Thanks
<valehru> ahh cool
<valehru> thx
<DBO> valehru, there was a guy in #ubuntu-offtopic that made a nice GUI frontend using python, I believe he calls it isomount.  Its really quite fantastic
<valehru> really
<wizzlefish> amphi - I don't know how to change it: in gedit or in terminal?
<valehru> cool
<himsky1> I hope to build a team to do this RealMultiCursor GNU project, anyone join?
<metatag> ok bye all
<wizzlefish> I don't know what to change or how to change it
<alekz> DBO, ximp is now in, but is not loging to his ~ =/
<DBO> alekz, so he can see the entire directory tree?
<alekz> DBO, yes
<DBO> alekz, check in /etc/passwd and make sure his home directory is /home/ximp
<amphi> wizzlefish: the editor of your choice - you'll need magic root powers to edit a file under /etc/acpi - but perhaps gnome has an 'easier' way?
<alekz> let me check dbernar1
<alekz> let me check dbo
<alekz> sorry again
<alekz> DBO, is asigned as /home2/xompi and yes /etc/passwd shows that
<himsky1> I hope to build a team to do this RealMultiCursor GNU project, anyone join?
<DBO> alekz, does that directory exist?
<alekz> yes dbo
<DBO> alekz, well color me confused...
<DBO> alekz, does he have write access to anything?
<alekz> dbo im confused too :S
<bewire> Hello, I try to figure out either to keep my amd64 bit install or reinstall with the 32 bit version. I will mostly use it as a desktop and maybe set up a webserver etc.
<wizzlefish> that's exactly what's wrong...I shut the screen, and the monitor goes off like it is supposed to, but then when I open the lid, the monitor doesn't come back on - what's wrong?
<wizzlefish> (and it forces me to shut down)
<bewire> Have problems with sound and complains of lacking w32 codecs etc ...
<amphi> wizzlefish: ah... try standby instead of mem, perhaps
<wizzlefish> how? where?, amphi?
<amphi> wizzlefish: acpi can be a PITA
<wizzlefish> I don't know what that is
<alekz> no DBO he hasnt write access
<DBO> alekz, well I wouldnt really worry about it... but odd
<amphi> wizzlefish: I assume there's a script under /etc/acpi - I find the sysfs interface is simple to use
<himsky1> not one intersting this RealMultiCursor GNU project, anyone join?
<amphi> wizzlefish: a pain in the donkey
<alekz> DBO, let me remove the user and add it again u think that could help ?
<DBO> couldnt hurt
<alekz> a second
<wizzlefish> how do I get to the sysfs interface?
<MM2> I have 17 machines with wartywarthog. Can I upgrade them directly to BreezyBadger?
<amphi> wizzlefish: cat /sys/power/state
<Flannel> MM2: no.  you have to go through hoary.
<amphi> wizzlefish: you could paste the output in here
* MM2 sighs
<wizzlefish> what's the output, and where do I find it, amphi? I'm sort of new to Linux, as you can tell...
* twidget is away: on There
<amphi> wizzlefish: open a term, and do 'cat /sys/power/state'
<wizzlefish> it just says "standby mem disk"
<amphi> wizzlefish: is there no gnome configurator for this, that you might find easier?
<wizzlefish> amphi - not that I can find, and right now I'm in Fluxbox...
<tritium> wizzlefish: there will be in dappe
<amphi> wizzlefish: you can do it manually; like I said before, 'echo standby | sudo tee /sys/power/state' should put it in standby mode (light sleep)
<wizzlefish> ok, I'll try that...
<MM2> what was that one liner to replace warty with hoary in sources.list?
<amphi> wizzlefish: doing the same, but with 'mem' instead of 'standby' should put it in a heavier sleep; one of these two, at least, may not work
<alekz> dbo can u check something logining into my ftp server ?
<bewire> Hi, anyone with some good advice about amd64 bit istall vs 32bit install ?
<amphi> wizzlefish: once you know which one behaves, you can make sure the script under /etc/acpi that is invoked when you close the lid is using that
<DBO> alekz, once more with clarity
<amphi> wizzlefish: or not have the script do anything, ignore the lid event
<alekz> DBO, can u login into my ftp server as xompi and see what's happening? i just dont get it
<wizzlefish> so closing the lid does nothing?...that would probably work...
<DBO> alekz, sure, pm the username, password, and IP
<amphi> wizzlefish: depends what you want it to do; I used to have mine hibernate on lid close
<DBO> mmmm laaaag...
<wizzlefish> ok, I just want xscreensaver to run, how would I modify lid.sh?
<wizzlefish> (amphi)
<DBO> alekz, its working perfectly, hes locked into his home directory (it looks like)
<alekz> nice DBO so he cant surf on entire system right ?
<DBO> alekz, there, I just uploaded a file to his home directory that sings 99 bottles of beer on the wall to you using festival (great for annoying people)
<DBO> but I cant go anywhere but his home directory
<amphi> wizzlefish: dunno offhand - 'DISPLAY=:0 xscreensaver-command -lock' or summat, perhaps; I have no idea whether that'll work, I've never tried to run an X prog from an acpi script ;)
<wizzlefish> how would I make it do nothing?
<ztonzy> hey and good morning, is there channel dedicated to dapper development, questions regarding installation ?
<wizzlefish> just comment out the entire acpi script?
<amphi> ztonzy: #ubuntu+1
<tritium> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<DBO> alekz, there reason his working directory shows as / is because we chrooted (change root) him into his home directory
<ztonzy> amphi, ah, thanks
<alekz> :o i see DBO
<amphi> wizzlefish: I don't know what's in it
<alekz> DBO, lot of thanks you rocks =D
<amphi> wizzlefish: you could pastebin it
<DBO> alekz, you are secure, he has ftp access =)  good luck
<DBO> alekz, change that password
<alekz> DBO, one more think can i ask u ?
<alekz> i'll do dbo
<DBO> sure
<alekz> =)
<alekz> how can i asing a limited quote ?
<wizzlefish> amphi
<DBO> alekz, you want to set a disk quota you mean, so they cant exceed a certain limit?
<alekz> DBO, t's right
<amphi> wizzlefish: hang on
<DBO> alekz, thats a bit more invasive, but you can get started by looking here http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-8.0-Manual/admin-primer/s1-storage-quotas.html (I recognize thats for redhat, but it has the same basic info)
<amphi> wizzlefish: I am experimenting ;)
<alekz> i'll check it DBO lot of thanks =)
<varsendagger> hey can anyone help me set up alsa to record with my microphone?
<WhatTheDeuce> Hey.  I'm using Kubuntu, and I'm just wondering, is there any way I can switch Ctrl and Caps-Lock in KDE without making a .xmodmap file?
<wizzlefish> http://pastebin.com/714869 <--there's my lid.sh file, amphi
<Skwid> amphi: wow, i'm really screwed up now ... lol
<mlalkaka> is there a defragmentation tool for ext3 filesystems? does ext3 need such a tool?
<spikeb> there might be, and not really
<zcat[1] > mlalkaka: yes, no..
<monsterb> !defragmentation
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, monsterb
<monsterb> !defrag
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, monsterb
<mlalkaka> what if you want to resize an ext3 partition? wouldn't you need to defrag it first?
<amphi> wizzlefish: there are problems calling an X prog from an acpi script
<wizzlefish> amphi - so what should I do? Could I make the script not execute anything?
<amphi> wizzlefish: that almost does what you want, looks like
<wizzlefish> amphi: how would I do that?
<brettzilla> i cannot figure this out for the life of me.
<wizzlefish> amphi: just remove 'xscreensaver-command -deactivate'?
<wizzlefish> and leave empty quotes?
<zcat[1] > mlalkaka: sudo apt-get install defrag   .. and have fun.
<paradizelost> nvidia geforce go 6800, opengl apps like glxgears are just a black box on Xgl
<brettzilla> anyone good with compiz?
<paradizelost> i've tried the other rooms but no one answer
<alekz> thanks DBO =) cya later
<amphi> wizzlefish: you could change deactivate to lock, perhaps
<DBO> paradizelost, did you install nvidia drivers from nvidia's website?
* Xenguy hugs GNU/Linux...
<paradizelost> DBO: used easyubuntu
<paradizelost> i'll try from the site.
<DBO> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<wizzlefish> ok, good night...I'll figure this out in the morning...
<Drac|Win> Is the shell in the install CD part of the kernel, or separate?
<Drac|Win> Is it part of the initrd image?
<brettzilla> !reinstall compiz
<ubotu> brettzilla: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<brettzilla> :/
<himsky1> I hope to build a team to do this MultiCursor GNU project, anyone join US?
<Xenguy> Drac|Win: the shell is pretty core
<DBO> shell does not run in kernel space
<brettzilla> anyone else have issues with compiz & pink/colored shadows?
<Drac|Win> Xenguy: So replacing the initrd and kernel will change the nature of the shell? I think I have something wrong with one of the two, because my shell is acting weird. Mount won't mount things... Gives "Invalid argument" to everything.
<DBO> brettzilla, check out #ubuntu-xgl for that kind of help
<brettzilla> thank you
<Xenguy> Drac|Win: what DBO said - the shell should be part of a 'basic' install
<Kyynara> is it possible to apt-get install from a dapper repositorie to breezy?
<DBO> Drac|Win, what shell are you using?
<zcat[1] > Kyynara: yes but not a good idea.
<monsterb> DBO: dapper has lastest nvidia drivers
<Kyynara> zcat[1] : if I just want to update one library
<Drac|Win> DBO: The shell in the install CD itself. I'm messing with a Mac, and I have to use the ASH shell on the CD to do things. It's worked fine in the past... today, in fact. This time around it's not working right, and I don't know why. I followed the same procedure as always.
<Kyynara> or do you recommend doing it manually?
<DBO> monsterb, not afaik, they are using the 8178 series, current is 8756
<spazzz> Hey... Can anyone help me out with a few network issues?  I need to set up WPA on my wireless card and configure IPTables through firestarted
<zcat[1] > Kyynara: not sure really.
<varsendagger> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<varsendagger> alsa-init: playback open error: Device or resource busy
<DBO> Drac|Win, so you are using a live CD?
<varsendagger> help me please
<DBO> !WPA
<ubotu> Enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<hanasaki> in bash.. how do i set a variable        export a.b = test
<DBO> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<monsterb> DBO: check again, im using 8756
<Drac|Win> DBO: No. That's downloading as we speak as a last resort. You see, I'm going into the shell by booting the install CD and hitting option+F2 (same as ctrl+alt+F2 on PCs) and hitting 'Enter' to enable the shell.
<hastesaver> varsendagger, have you read !sound ?
<DBO> monsterb, oh well, so why did you mention that in the frist place?  (I am using 8756 myself anyhow)
<hanasaki> the "." i sneeded and is ajn issue :(
<monsterb> DBO: sorry, thought u needed lastest drivers
<DBO> Drac|Win, oh I see, Im not sure how that works
<spazzz> DBO: Already have firestarter i'm just haveing some small issues configuring it... but thats not as important to me as getting WPA working at the moment
<DBO> monsterb, nope, I was just explaing to a guy that needed 3D support how to get nvidia drivers
<DBO> !tell spazzz about WPA
<DBO> check out the link ubotu sent you
<monsterb> DBO: ok
<Drac|Win> DBO: Are you familiar with the ASH shell? It's like a simpler form of BASH. mount acts the same way, but right now it's not acting the way it's supposed to at all...
<spazzz> DBO: I already did that as well.....  I'm not so stupid as to not have already looked at the WIKI and GOOGLE before comming here.
<DBO> Drac|Win, I was more talking about the environement it is working in when you do that... I would suggest using a live CD instead
<spazzz> DBO: No offence intended.
<DBO> spazzz, none taken, but please understand that 90% of the people who do come here have not done either
<varsendagger> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<dibblego> ~universe
<dibblego> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Drac|Win> DBO: Okay. I've done it with the install CD plenty of times, though. I'm going to try replacing the vmlinuz kernel and initrd image first.
<spazzz> DBO: *smiles* I'm aware.  No I already have firestarter and wpasupplicant.  I'm not having luck getting either to work well and I was hoping for some more experianced guideance.
<himsky1> I hope to build a team to do this RealMultiCursor GNU project, anyone join?
<himsky1> I hope to build a team to do this RealMultiCursor GNU project, anyone join?
<himsky1> I hope to build a team to do this RealMultiCursor GNU project, anyone join?
<DBO> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<spazzz> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@061092010208.ctinets.com]  by rob
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<spazzz> Thank you.
<spikeb> whew
<rob> :)
<rob> np
<spazzz> Ok now where were we?
<DBO> spazzz, well my experience is limited in the area (dont use wireless) but a common mistake made is that people dont remember to use the hex values for the wireless key...
<DBO> other than that, Im fairly useless to you
<monsterb> himsky1: link to RealMultiCursor?
<DBO> he just came up with the idea monsterb, he wants to use two mice to control two cursors on one x windows
<spazzz> DBO: well the WIKI was pretty straight forward.  It told me how to get the crypto key from my passphrase but it never said anything about HEX.
<DBO> spazzz, Im pretty sure it wants the hex value (at least thats how it worked for the WEP)
<spazzz> DBO: let me find what I was reading so you can see what I went by.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<dibblego> if you're using WEP enter a 26 digit hex value
<spazzz> DBO: WEP does want HEX values but I don't belive WPA does.
<spazzz> and I don't want to use WEP because I live in an apartment complex and it's not as strong as I'd like
<monsterb> DBO: oh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<DBO> spazzz, yeah, no idea here, dont use wireless.  Ask your question again so newcommers to the area can get a fresh look =)
<spazzz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<spazzz> Thats the site I was going by.
<dibblego> trying to install ssh from Synaptic and it keeps asking for my Dapper CD - can't it just download it?
<DBO> dibblego, disable the entry in /etc/apt/sources.list that says cdrom (comment it out, probably first entry)
<spazzz> I'm trying to enable WPA encryption on my new wireless card.  I also would like some help in configuring IPTABLES through Firestarter I keep knocking my web access out with it ;-)
<EDIJUS> i have good idea... Ubuntu have nice logon sound, can i copy it to windows?
<dibblego> now OpenSSH server is not available from Synaptic
<DBO> dibblego, /etc/apt/sources.list -> pastebin
<dibblego> one sec, I'm VNCed to the machine and it insists on 640x480
<spazzz> Yay booted
<odat> hello
<orlando> hello
<EDIJUS> hi
<odat> can you upgrade from debian to ubuntu?
<dibblego> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/WfNtwy95.html
<DBO> odat, debian -> ubuntu upgrades are not supported, but have been done in the past
<DBO> the best option is to do a clean install
<dibblego> that is sources.list
<dibblego> wait, the machine has DNS problems - maybe that is it
<ubuntuneil> dapper
<ubuntuneil> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<DBO> dibblego, yes, that would prevent updates from working
<dibblego> where does one set DNS server(s)?
<DBO> /etc/resolv.conf
<ubuntuneil> how do i reconfigure screen resolution?
<DBO> System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<ubuntuneil> no, i mean in command line
<DBO> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tritium> ubuntuneil: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tritium> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dibblego> ok, DNS issue fixed - still no openssh server available through Synaptic
<MM2> Can I dist-upgrade from hoary to dapper?
<DBO> dibblego, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<DBO> MM2, I believe you need to go hoary -> breezy -> dapper...
<MM2> is there howto from hoary -> breezy?
<DBO> !upgrade
<MM2> I found nice one from warty -> hoary
<zcat[1] > !reinstall
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zcat[1] 
<DBO> !tell MM2 about upgrade
<MM2> DBO: ty
<SpazzzII> Darnet
<SpazzzII> Why won't this work
<WillieDaPimp> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dli> how do I get boot device menu from a thinkpad?
<rafal> hello - what is better way : -upgrade breezy to dapper or install new dapper from CD?
<DBO> new instal is best if possible
<rafal> ok thank you ;)
<SpazzzII> *sighs* This is incredibly frustrating.
<SpazzzII> Does anyone in the room know anything about getting WPA to work on a Wireless card?
<firebird619> Recently my kernel was updated through Ubuntu
<hintswen> hi, i just put a second hdd in my computer and it's not being detected
<hintswen> do i need to partition it or something? and if so how?
<pike__> hintswen: you need to create at least one partition and then format it
<firebird619> Recently my kernel was updated through Ubuntu Software update and now the kernel is 2.6.12-9-386, but the linux headers are still 2.6.10-5. Should they be updated as well?
<hintswen> asnd how do i do that(preferably without losing anything)
<DBO> firebird619, yes, did you just upgrade from hoary?
<firebird619> DBO, No, I have had Breezy since it's release but I get behind on updates because I only have dial-up and can only download a little at a time.
<crimsun> firebird619: no, you'd have to manually upgrade them, since linux-headers is only a virtual package
<EDIJUS>  send me Ubuntu logon sound.
<DBO> crimsun, the linux-headers package depends on the latest linux headers I though
<DBO> t
<pike__> hintswen: i normally use cfdisk /dev/hda or hdb whatever then mkfs to format.  but ubuntu has a gui tool
<cyne> hi all
<cyne> when is the new ubuntu due out?
<crimsun> DBO: linux-headers is virtual.
<hintswen> pike__ can you tell me how to use it?
<DBO> crimsun, I know, but I still thought it recieved updates so it would depend on the new headers...
<SaLoMoN> hintswen, use gparted
* DBO should know better than to argue with crimsun...
<crimsun> DBO: linux-headers-$(uname -r) is updated, yes, but note that there's no metapackage for it installed by default, therefore there's nothing to dist-upgrade automatically
<hintswen> i need instructions lol. i suck atubuntu
<pike__> hintswen: might be easier to use gparted. ive never used it i dont know if its installed by default
<hintswen> well where can i find it?
<hastesaver> cyne, June 1
<firebird619> crimsun: I know I would have to update the headers through Synpatic, I just wanted to know if I should update them. Also, I am assuming I should remove the old headers after the update.
<DBO> crimsun, ok, yes, it had not occured to me that linux-headers-`uname -r` is not in default install
<cyne> hastesaver, ok
<pike__> sudo apt-get install gparted or if its already installed type gparted in a terminal
<firebird619> Also, I think the old linux-image files are in there from 2.6.10-5, should they also be removed.
<crimsun> firebird619: you should install (you can't update because it's a completely new abi) it if you're planning to compile external kernel modules, yes. You don't have to uninstall the older ones if you don't wish, but I generally do to save space.
<crimsun> firebird619: I would always keep at least one set of older working kernel(s)
<ronicks> how do i format a hard disk
<pike__> ronicks: what format?
<jtmoney> so, i was considering trying out suse 10.1... it's been available on CD since 5/11, but not out on DVD until 5/18... sticking w/ ubuntu because of stupid shit like that
<roryy> ronicks: first partition the disk, and then use mkfs to format the partition
* pike__ goes to sleep
<firebird619> crimsun: Ok, I am asking this because when trying to install, I beileve it is a module of some sort, for my Digital Camera to get live video from it, it is saying there is no such file or directory as /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build. I assumed may this had to do with not having the 2.6.12-9-386 headers installed.
<monsterb> !format
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, monsterb
<crimsun> firebird619: uname -r
<firebird619> crimson: uname -r returns 2.6.12-9-386
<WarOfAttrition> does anyone use fluxbox?
<WarOfAttrition> it's locking everything up for me
<ronicks> format using linux os
<monsterb> ronicks: I like QTparted and Gparted to format.
<vitry> I people; I need run a SB XFi under linux. Is it possible?
<vitry> at this time
<crimsun> vitry: no.
<vitry> XD :(
<vitry> and in the future?
<crimsun> vitry: possibly.
<vitry> :/
<firebird619> crimsun: any idea what might be causing that message of No such file or directory?
<vitry> ok thanks; I'm writing a letter to creative every week
<crimsun> firebird619: you should probably be running 2.6.12-10.38
<crimsun> firebird619: which means you need to reboot into it then install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<WillieDaPimp> yea! i finally got my xorg.conf fixed, now i have a screen resolution that works
<vitry> and they thell me that linus is not suported
<DBO> firebird619, you need to "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname-r`" to get past that error message
<glick> hey is there anyway i can run gnome 2.14 on dapper?
<DBO> glick, dapper comes with gnome 2.14
<Madpilot> glick, I thought Dapper had 2.14 by default
<glick> oh, sweetness
<firebird619> crimsun:  DBO: Ok, Thanks for the help.
<crimsun> glick: / Madpilot: it does. 2.14.1, in fact
<glick> whens dapper due for release?
<crimsun> glick: 1 June
<DBO> firebird619, oops, just read crimsuns message, yeah, he already said what I said... silly me
<glick> nice
<glick> cant wait
<X3n0n> i upgraded from 5.10 to 6.04 and it downloaded 1GB
<DBO> X3n0n, congrats?
<X3n0n> i see that it downloaded the whole kde! with all the games!
<X3n0n> it still installes
<Madpilot> X3n0n, you must have had a lot of stuff installed
<X3n0n> indeed
<DBO> X3n0n, it downloads a newer version of almost everything on your system
<X3n0n> so it downloads the dapper version of every prog that i have?
<glick> im not a big kde fan
<glick> im running it now
<Madpilot> X3n0n, yes
<DBO> X3n0n, almost every prog yes
<glick> i dont get what all the hubub about kde is all about
<X3n0n> that's why
<glick> it mostly annoys me
<X3n0n> i use gnome, but it is usefull to have kde installed
<X3n0n> even if i rarely use it
* zcat[1]  downloaded 1425 packages, 1100 MB .. then it broke and I ended up doing a clean isntall anyhow..
<zcat[1] > I used to run kde but I think I like gnome better now..
<HunterZ> hi
<DBO> KDE or GNOME, both are fine choices, lets leave it there =)
<DBO> hi HunterZ
<DBO> hi ompaul =)
<JonathanKent> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<X3n0n> it should have finished by now but i was sleeping and i couldn't configure some things that it asked me to
<zcat[1] > waiting for compiz to settle down. was good last week but I dunno what happened, there's some weird stuff in the latest debs..
<ompaul> morning
<glick> for some reason kde makes my fans run at top speed all the time
<ompaul> zcat[1] , that would be better in #ubuntu+1 perhaps :)
<sdr> aie I speak french
<DBO> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<X3n0n> and another upgrade question...the same procedure is used to upgrade from 6.04 to the stable one?
<Charbel> hi
<DBO> X3n0n, once you have dapper installed, it will "upgrade" to stable automatically
<Charbel> I'm using a windows box, to try to get help configuring ubuntu (5.10) to connect to the internet
<X3n0n> but is it going to take so much time again?
<monsterb> Charbel: dialup or broadband ?
<DBO> X3n0n, nope, there are about 100 updates per day, so if you stay on top of them, its not that bad.  When the final release comes they will not be suddenly dropping another large bomb of updates
<Madpilot> X3n0n, it shouldn't - you'll get a steady stream of smaller upgrades, though, from what I understand
<ompaul> X3n0n, you have your directions wrong
<Charbel> monsterb: it's a broadband,
<DBO> Charbel, do you have a router?
<X3n0n> ompaul: what do you mean?
<ompaul> X3n0n,  Dapper will become stable 6.06 and then you will only get security fixes
<ompaul> X3n0n,  unless there are compelling technical reasons for a change to a package
<Charbel> I have found on the forum an entry that explains exactly how to do in my case, the explanation is done for ubuntu 5.04, I have 5.10 and the connection doesn't work
<ubuntu12> Hi all!
<X3n0n> ompaul: yes but i talk about upgrading to 6.06
<ubuntu12> How can I change the refresh rate in Ubuntu?
<ompaul> X3n0n, from where?
<Charbel> I have a sagem f@st 800 modem, my ISP is tiscalli UK
<DBO> X3n0n, 6.04 = 6.06
<X3n0n> ompaul: from 6.04
<hastesaver> X3n0n, there is no 6.04
<r0xoR> hi ubuntu12
<ompaul> X3n0n, there was no 6.04
<DBO> there is no spoon
<DBO> (sorry... couldnt help it...)
<X3n0n> What version do i have now :confused:
<DBO> 6.06
<ubuntu12> r0xoR, hi
<ompaul> X3n0n, Dapper has existed since just after 5.10, the number indicates the release date
<hastesaver> X3n0n, Dapper was supposed to be released 2006-04, but it got postponed to 2006-06. There's breezy (5.10) and then there's dapper (6.06)
<X3n0n> now i got it!
<ompaul> X3n0n, the number is year month
<r0xoR> Ubugtu, applications menu
<wahjava> Hi group
<ubuntu12> r0xoR, how can ge the refresh rate in ubuntu? I am using it for the first time now.
<X3n0n> i know that.....the only thing about dapper maybe...
<r0xoR> ubuntu12, applications->system->preferences->screen resolution
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wahjava> I'm unable to shutdown my desktop from Power Button (in my chassis) after installing PowerManager
<DBO> r0xoR, you got a macro for that or something?
<r0xoR> DBO, macro for what
<wahjava> I've also installed gnome-power-manager, I'm on Breezy
<monsterb> Charbel: are u using DHCP ?
<Charbel> no ...
<Charbel> adsl
<ubuntu12> r0xoR, yes, but I have only 60 Hz there.
<Charbel> I found the driver (in ubuntu packages)
<Charbel> I installed it
<ubuntu12> r0xoR, my eyes hurt.
<DBO> Charbel, sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0
<Charbel> and in configuring it, I could even see my ISP in the list
<wahjava> do I modify /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh or any other ways also possible
<Charbel> I chose it
<r0xoR> ubuntu12, then read the link ubotu just gave you
<ompaul> ubuntu12, you needed to read that link that was on the screen a moment ago: it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kane666> hey
<ubuntu12> r0xoR, Also, i am on the live CD now.
<wahjava> Kane666: hey
<r0xoR> oh... lol... live CD, heheh... good luck with that
<r0xoR> ubuntu12, just curious... why do you need to change the refresh rate (of all things) on the live cd (of all systems)
<ubuntu12> ompaul, ok, I am looking.
<Kane666> has annyone here had this error with Audacity?  Error Initializing Audio I/O Layer, You will not be able to play or record audio
<X3n0n> it erased the truetype fonts that i had installed :(
<wahjava> anything for me
<zcat[1] > Kane666: yes. set esd to release the device faster, or just kill it.
<ubuntu12> r0xoR, well, if ubuntu will support a higher resolution, I will install it, if not, then I have to try to configure it somehow ;)
<r0xoR> wahjava, your guess is as good as mine
<Kane666> zcat[1]  : what does that mea?
<Kane666> *mean?
<wahjava> r0bby: means
<DBO> ubuntu12, it does support a higher resolution, I run at 1600x1200 at 85Hz
<wahjava> sorry for r0xor
<ompaul> ubuntu12, you have been given how to do it
<hastesaver> Kane666, type "killall esd" before starting audacity.
<r0xoR> ubuntu12, naw, it's not ubuntu that supports the resolution, it's your kernel driver and your x driver plus your xorg.conf which "supports" your particular resolution
<glick> hey what email clients do you guys (and gals) like to use?
<wahjava> r0xoR: what do u mean ??
<r0xoR> wahjava, uhhh meaning... what exactly did you do that caused your power button to stop working?
<ubuntu12> DBO, Um... I a a beginner in liunx and it shows :)
<DBO> glick, evolution is a mighty fine client for GNOME users
<zcat[1] > Kane666: alt-F2 and type 'killall esd' in the box, then run audacity
<r0xoR> !newbie
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, r0xoR
<r0xoR> heheh
<wahjava> r0xoR: I've installed PowerManager
<r0xoR> wahjava, is that something i can get via synaptic?
<glick> there was something about evolution that bugged me, i cant remimber what it was not
<glick> now
<glick> how is thunderbird?
<DBO> ubuntu12, thats ok, in general though, fixing things on the LiveCD is a rather pointless thing to do...  if you want to fix your refresh rate you should do a full install
<r0xoR> wahjava, ACPI isn't the most stable of systems... there are quirks with different mobo's and the kernel code is experimental in places
<WarOfAttrition> thunderbird is simpler
<DBO> glick, thunderbird isnt bad, but evolution provides a lot more PIM style stuff
<r0xoR> ubuntu12, yes, that's what i was saying... there's no point in "learning" how to configure the live CD... learn how to configure a "default" install
<hastesaver> glick, it's fine. As good as any. It doesn't have the extra frills (calendar, ...) by default, IIRC
<r0xoR> thunderbird == good for me
<ubuntu12> DBO, I will sure do, but I want to be certain my hardware is supported.
<wahjava> r0xoR: Previously I used to shutdown my comp from Power button
<r0xoR> wahjava, so you would do what exactly?
<wahjava> r0xoR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13892 is /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<DBO> ubuntu12, what video card do you have?
<r0xoR> wahjava, press the button once? press the button and hold?
<glick> i wish mozilla would make the uptimate pim
<wahjava> r0xoR: I don't want to do forcefully shutdown
<WillieDaPimp> if i have the nvidia-common-kernel installed do i also need the nvidia-glx installed?
<zcat[1] > one of the live cd's (I think it was puppy) lets you write a multisession cD. The first session is the live CD and you can save settings and user files back to subsequent sessions. But generally live CD's are not designed for stuff like that..
<glick> werent they working on firebird or something?
<r0xoR> i wish someone would make a decent calandar app that doesn't try to masquerade as a presentation program and email client all in one
<X3n0n> sorry for being so annoying, but i want t oask something else......: will i be able to have 3d acceleration with an ATI X1300 (that's why i upgraded)
<ThinKing> Does the root account have a password in the live CD?
<r0xoR> X3n0n, errr, if the drivers support your card then yes
<wahjava> r0xoR: Holding button means OS is not participating in Shutdown
<ompaul> !tell X3n0n about ati
<r0xoR> !frglx
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, r0xoR
<wahjava> r0xoR: so what I think is PowerManager is not properly configured.
<r0xoR> wahjava, oh so you want the OS to register the powerbutton press and then do a regular "halt" type shutdown
<wahjava> r0xoR: yup
<wahjava> r0xoR: that's I've also pasted my powerbtn.sh script at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13892
<r0xoR> wahjava, well i'd say you're probably right... and then i'd say "why haven't you read the documentation about configuring yet?"
<spazzz> EUREKA.. I got WPA working!
<Kane666> hastesaver: it worked! thanks. But could you please explain to me why i have to do this? (for future reference)
<WillieDaPimp> so does anyone know, or should i just install it and see if my system breaks
<r0xoR> whutz wpa?
<hav0k>  i want to change whatever setting controls the audio for firefox so embedded stuff will play... cause right now, they wont play if i have anything else up that has sound
* zcat[1]  set up alt-uparrow to do an apt-get update; apt-get upgrade and then halt.. quite a useful way of shutting down at night :)
<r0xoR> WillieDaPimp, afaik you need glx too
<hav0k> does anyone know how to change that setting... i guess the audio driver or whatever
<wahjava> r0xoR: there is no doc in /usr/share/doc and also no manpage for PowerManager
<r0xoR> WillieDaPimp, but personally i just build the modules from the installer on the nvidia site
<WillieDaPimp> r0xoR, i thought so, but i couldn't remember thanks
<hastesaver> Kane666, because esd (the so-called Enlightened Sound Daemon) has captured your audio, and audacity cannot use it until it is freed up
<spazzz> r0xoR: It's an encryption scheme for wireless networks that isn't easily supported in Ubuntu and is something of a pain to set up
<r0xoR> hmm, k
<ompaul> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<Kane666> hastesaver: thanks for the info ;) but audacity isn't recording anything :S there is no 'spikes'
<WillieDaPimp> r0xoR, is there any difference between the two different approaches??
<wahjava> r0xoR: sorry has manpage for power-manager, just listed package contents
<spazzz> r0xoR: I've been trying to get it up all night and finaly got it working
<r0xoR> WillieDaPimp, much difference
<hav0k>  i want to change whatever setting controls the audio for firefox so embedded stuff will play... cause right now, they wont play if i have anything else up that has sound
<r0xoR> WillieDaPimp, my approach requires recompiling a kernel
<spazzz> Ok now if someone would be so kind as to help me set up firestarter I'm good to go
<hastesaver> Kane666, you can also find the settings for esd and ask it to release the device sooner (it's probably set to some ridiculously high amount like 60 seconds)
<r0xoR> WillieDaPimp, but my approach also leaves you free to compile any other outside kernel modules... like the manufacturer supplied network/ide/gfx/chipset drivers instead of the ones built into the linux kernel
<hastesaver> Kane666, oh, not recording anything? Are you sure the input volume is not set to 0? :)
<WillieDaPimp> r0xoR, i just gave up using gentoo, after usign it for years, to try a version of linux that has less configuration, speed is good but to time consuming
<r0xoR> WillieDaPimp, no i fully understand... i've been installing linux for years
<wahjava> r0xoR: after starting gnome-power-manager manually I'm now getting some shutdown option in "Power Preferences" dialog box
<r0xoR> WillieDaPimp, just had to do a dual boot... tried gentoo... after 8 hours of solid crying i tried ubuntu
<Kane666> hastesaver: ive increased the mic volume in volume control.. i dont know if thats all i have to change or not ?
<spazzz> Ok is there an easy way to set up IPTABLES with FIRESTARTER so that everything besides all my services are blocked out?  I tried using the whitelist option but I ended up just killing my net connection
<r0xoR> WillieDaPimp, i don't think i'll ever use gentoo again lol
<hastesaver> Kane666, I once spent a day trying to figure out why my audacity wasn't working, and it turned out input volume was set to 0
<hastesaver> Kane666, look in Audacity
<ubuntu12> Does Ubuntu have KDE installed ?
<ompaul> spazzz, firestarter is just a front end for iptables
<r0xoR> spazzz, maybe you should look into manually configuring iptables... basic firewalling like you're talking about is not hard
<WillieDaPimp> r0xoR, i've been using linux since 94 or 95 and i've never had as much trouble with any other distro than with gentoo, but it is speedy
<ompaul> ubuntu12, you can install it with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or get the kubuntu CD
<r0xoR> spazzz, allow from all; deny from ..., ...
<OculusAquilae> ubuntu12: no, but kubuntu
<fabio> salve
<glick> hey whatever happened of mozilla firebird?
<r0xoR> spazzz, er wait... lol deny from all; allow from 21, 80, 110, 23
<r0xoR> etc etc
<OculusAquilae> ubuntu12: for kubuntu see #kubuntu and kubuntu.org
<r0xoR> so just allow from each of your services manually
<hastesaver> ubuntu12, not by default, but you can do "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" (or get the kubuntu-desktop package via Synaptic)... About a hundred MB of download, though, IIRC
<Kane666> hastesaver: lol yeh that fixed it ;)
<spazzz> r0xoR ok but do I do that for everyone or just my IP address?
<zcat[1] > Gotta love gentoo... http://www.funroll-loops.org/
<r0xoR> errrr...
<r0xoR> that's *your* iptables config you're talking about
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<r0xoR> which i'm assuming is residing on your machine, which i'm assuming you use as a desktop?
<ubuntu12> After unpacking 426MB of additional disk space will be used. Whoa!
<hav0k> does anyone know how to change the audio for firefox to esd?
<zcat[1] > sorry..
<r0xoR> spazzz, making firewall settings user specific is not something i know about
<DBO> glick firebird became firefox
<Kane666> hastesaver: do you know how to adjust the esd settings?
<ompaul> zcat[1] , np, just stopping it before the line etc - ricer ricer ricer etc
<spazzz> roxor: Sounds about right.  This is connected to my home network.
<WillieDaPimp> r0xoR, you know anything about getting SB Audigy Live! to work, i thought it uses the emu***  driver but ubuntu installed CA0106 drivers, and i get no sound
<glick> i thought firebird was a calendering application
<DBO> glick, thats sunbird
<glick> yeah!
<bigfoot1> how do i find my a:drive (floppy) in nautilus?
<glick> whatever happened to sunbird?
<DBO> its still around
<bigfoot1> it's the first time i'm using it. 8-)
<hastesaver> Kane666, not offhand (I'm not using Gnome or esd); look in the menu at the top (Preferences -> sound server or something like that)
<DBO> bigfoot1, its in /mnt/floppy
* zcat[1]  hopes there's no software named thunderfox...
<glick> looks like its dead
<DBO> bigfoot1, its in /media/floppy
<bigfoot1> DBO: thanks
<bigfoot1> dbo thanks again
<hav0k> does anyone know how to change the audio for firefox to esd?
<DBO> (ignore that I was totally wrong the first time please)
<bigfoot1> i was savinvg a file into a:/foo.txt. 8-)
<high-freq> i have a pcmcia wireless card..but lspci -v  aint listing it
<high-freq> how do i "eanble" or whatever to see it
<DBO> glick, afaik it is still under slow, but steady development
<Kane666> hastesaver: nah i couldn't find it.. i'll just google it. thanks anyway
<bigfoot1> DBO: is it /floppy or /floppy0?
<DBO> bigfoot1, well, windows converts gotta start somewhere =P
<DBO> bigfoot1, either or, they both point to the same thing
<spazzz> r0xoR: I think thats right.
<Kane666> hastesaver: whats it called... adjusting esd what?
<ompaul>  /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0
<bigfoot1> DBO: error: can't open file to write
<WillieDaPimp> does anyone know how to get SB Audigy Live! working??
<bigfoot1> 8-(
<bigfoot1> dbo oh no
<DBO> ompaul, yeah, but by default there is a symlink in /media/floppy that points to /media/floppy0
<zcat[1] > "ThunderFox is the lightweight mailclient for Windows, Linux and all other plattforms which support fltk and ruby."  -- oh crap!
<DBO> bigfoot1, what are you trying to do?
<bigfoot1> i'm working on a text file
<bigfoot1> i want to save it to my floppy
<bigfoot1> that's all
<ompaul> DBO, so let them mount /media/floppy (ohh how 16th century :))
<spazzz> Ugh... I really just need someone to walk me through this
<bigfoot1> maybe it's because i haven't formatted the floppy yet?
<DBO> bigfoot1, save it to your home directory for now
<bigfoot1> i have no idea
<bigfoot1> DBO: ok
<spazzz> There are two many options and they arn't very discriptive
* DBO slaps ompaul, stop being silly, straighten up, and fly right
<bigfoot1> dbo done
<bigfoot1> now what
<bigfoot1> copy?
<zcat[1] > people still use floppies? (you might also consider using mtools)
<ompaul> bigfoot1, click on System Administration Disks and click on the floppy icon
<ompaul> bigfoot1, AND make sure you umount  it before removing the disk
<ompaul> bigfoot1, OR use mtools
<DBO> bigfoot1, what ompaul said
<bigfoot1> i clicked on the floppy icon, ompaul
<bigfoot1> but how do i save onto the floppy?
<ompaul> zcat[1] , did not notice that until now - you win
<ompaul> bigfoot1, drag and drop once its mounted
<McNutella> morning.. Can I set up network between desktop and laptop usig bluetooth.. Desktop is Ubuntu, laptop is XP
<bigfoot1> ompaul: how do i mount
<bigfoot1> ?
<bigfoot1> ompaul: how do i know if it's already mounted?
<ompaul> bigfoot1, just a second I need to make a call -
<bigfoot1> ompaul: when i click on the floppy icon, it sitll gives me the info from the previous icon ((hard disk)).
<DBO> bigfoot1, to check if its mounted open a terminal and type "mount | grep floppy"
<bigfoot1> nbo. ok. but no printout
<bigfoot1> i guess it's not mounted
<DBO> bigfoot1, then its not mounted
<bigfoot1> how do i mount?
<DBO> mount -a
<DBO> erm
<ompaul> bigfoot1, mount /media/floppy
<Kane666> hastesaver: do you know anything about proxy servers?
<bigfoot1> ompaul: ok
<bigfoot1> done
<ompaul> bigfoot1, cp Desktop/foo /media/floppy/.
<bigfoot1> ompaul: ok
<ompaul> bigfoot1, where foo is the file
<djrandom> morning all
<djrandom> ive managed to mess up my install of open swan via apt-get... in that i didnt complete the configuration wizard. now my system thinks its not installed so i cant remove and start again, but i also cant reinstall over the top of it to fix it. cant anyone help me please?
<denis_> bonjour
<DBO> ompaul, we are going to have to stop interupting each other like this, people will say its love =P
<ompaul> DBO, it will be all yours in a moment - I have to split
<zcat[1] > djrandom: dpkg-reconfigure foo
<DBO> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DBO> ompaul, I was just kidding, no need to run away
<djrandom> tom@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure openswan
<djrandom> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: openswan is broken or not fully installed
<djrandom> tom@ubuntu:~$
<bigfoot1> ompaul: how can i check that the copy command was successful?
<ompaul> DBO, ohh but there it, 'tis breakfast time
<DBO> djrandom, sudo apt-get -f install
<djrandom> DBO: whats the -f switch for?force?
<ompaul> bigfoot1, ls -al /media/floppy
<DBO> bigfoot1, ls /media/floppy
<zcat[1] > fix I think..
<DBO> djrandom, fix
<bigfoot1> ompaul: ok
<ompaul> DBO,  or md5sum :)
<bigfoot1> i see it, dbo
<bigfoot1> thanks
<djrandom> DBO: zcat[1]  :) ill try
<bigfoot1> now time to unmount, yes?
<DUMAiSO> my wine is not showing correct fonts like in this picture: http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/i232, what i need to do?
<bigfoot1> how do i unmount?
<zcat[1] > bigfoot1: umount..
<DBO> bigfoot1, umount /media/floppy
<eggzeck> DUMAiSO, do you have msttcorefonts?
<djrandom> DBO: zcat[1]  still erroring
<DBO> bigfoot1, umount /media/floppy0 (sorry for typo)
<djrandom> you wanna look at my pastebin?
<DBO> yes
<ompaul> bigfoot1, sudo umount /media/floppy :: as long as you don't have any program in the /media/floppy directory
<bigfoot1> oh, i have to do mount and umount by sudo
<DUMAiSO> eggzeck, I am installing it right now
<Kane666> i have a question regarding a proxy server, windows and ubuntu ;)
<eggzeck> DUMAiSO, good. Because that could be one of the causes
* ompaul shoots for breakfast
<bigfoot1> ompaul: what do you mean "as long as i have no programs ..."
<DUMAiSO> eggzeck, thanks
<bigfoot1> you mean if I'm not working on any files in the floppy disk?
<DBO> bigfoot1, if you have any files open on the floppy disk, it will not unmount
<bigfoot1> or somethnig like that?
<bigfoot1> i see
<zcat[1] > bigfoot1: another option, just sudo apt-get intall mtools.. then you can mcopy Desktop/foo A:   without having to mount and unmount..
<bigfoot1> zcat[1] : thanks
<bigfoot1> i'm doing that now
<DBO> zcat[1] , yes but mounting an unmounting is a great way to start learning linux =)
<zcat[1] > bigfoot1: the same package also has mdir, mrename, and I think even mformat A:
<Kane666> ive installed a proxy server on my windows machine to share dial-up. Ubuntu is configured to connect through it, and it works fine,, (im using it now) but every now and then, i get a connection refused error and i either have to close the proxy server and re-open it or get a new static ip... any ideas?
<bigfoot1> zcat[1] : DBO, i'd rather do things via GUI (nautilus)... like in windows. don't you?
<bigfoot1> ok, maybe you don't. 8-)
<eggzeck> DUMAiSO, don't forget to run 'sudo fc-cache -v'. And restart the wine program.
<ompaul> bigfoot1, like you don't have nautilus or a terminal with that directory open
<DBO> bigfoot1, not really, CLI is much faster once you know it
<zcat[1] > DBO: true.. but we've made him do it once..
<DUMAiSO> eggzeck, ok
<eggzeck> DUMAiSO, after install
<djrandom> DBO: zcat[1]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13893
<WillieDaPimp> what kernel source files do i need to install after a fresh install, so i can change my sound card drivers and stuff
<bigfoot1> ompaul: DBO thanks
<bigfoot1> now i gotta go and print out that document
<bigfoot1> thanks for your help
<bigfoot1> sayonara
<ompaul> lp foo but thats no use
<enyc> meep
<DBO> Kane666, that sounds more like an issue with your proxy
<glick> i should prolly shave again some day
<Kane666> DBO: nah its not, thats what i thougt... so i downloaded a new proxy and gave it a try and the same thing happens
<DBO> glick, gurus dont shave
<glick> heh
<ompaul> DBO, that is so wrong, and I own three sets of sandles
<ompaul> DBO, which is excessive
<zcat[1] > I made the mistake of shaving last week. I've forgotten almost half of everything I knew about linux already...
<DBO> ompaul, do your jeans have holes in the knees too?
<ompaul> DBO, what are jeans chinos shorts and suits
<glick> i just have no time to shave
<DBO> ompaul, and at some point in your life you have sported a ponytail?
<zcat[1] > ompaul: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<zcat[1] > :-)
<ompaul> na I never tied it up and in deference to zcat[1]  I am out of here :)
<DBO> =P
<glick> im looking forward to the official ubuntu book release
<glick> in a couple of months
<zcat[1] > book?
<glick> yeah
<DBO> ill wait for the movie
<zcat[1] > I was planning to download the odt
<djrandom> so, no idea on openswan?
<DBO> djrandom, try "sudo apt-get remove openswan"
<djrandom> done than
<zcat[1] > djrandom: apt-get install --reinstall --force perhaps?
<zcat[1] > looks like the package is broken..
<djrandom> it removes, even though its "not installed"
<djrandom> but on reinstall it borks
<WarOfAttrition> maybe flushing the apt cache?
<djrandom> its only done this cause i quit the configure script
<zcat[1] > remove --purge and flush the apt-cache
<djrandom> ok ill go try
<McNutella> morning.. Can I set up network between desktop and laptop usig bluetooth.. Desktop is Ubuntu, laptop is XP
<DUMAiSO> eggzeck, still bugged fonts in wine
<WarOfAttrition> flush sounds funny, ok going have a nice day folks
<djrandom> with sudo apt-get install -reinstall its still broken
<djrandom> same error
<djrandom> have any of you seen the error in my pastebin?
<zcat[1] > I hate it when a package gets screwed up. There's never an easy way to sort it out.
<djrandom> zcat[1] : this is the first one ive come across
<zcat[1] > I've managed to mess up a few. Usually purging it is enough to fix the problem.
<djrandom> please can u run me though the command to purge?
<zcat[1] > apt-get remove --purge
<DBO> djrandom,  "sudo apt-get remove --purge <package"
<Kane666> can somone please help me set up aMule to work through a proxy.. ? ive set the options and when i try to update the server list.. it fails
<djrandom> sorry, i should have seen that :P
<djrandom> sweeeeeeeeeeet :D
<djrandom> DBO, zcat[1] : welcome over for beers and BBQ anytime :)
<djrandom> i shall remember that command in future :P
<DBO> thats a dangerous offer... I like beer almost as much as I like BBQ
<r0xoR> hmmm, interesting anti-gentoo link
<r0xoR> i didn't find it very funny, though i'm not a fan of Gentoo
<djrandom> DBO: but much better together?
<DBO> i dont mix business and pleasure
<zcat[1] > r0xoR: it's funnier if you actually know people like that...
<youngcoder> can someone tell me where to find an updated list of repositories?
<DBO> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<DUMAiSO> !wine
<crazy_penguin> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<djrandom> hehe
<djrandom> i feel teh coffee machine coming on
<ta3uk> hi
<DBO> hey
<ta3uk> i'm russian ))
<ta3uk> can u help me?
<zcat[1] > !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<ta3uk> !ask )
<ubotu> ta3uk: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DBO> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<ivoks> lol
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks zcat[1]  :)
<Ohzie> Is there anything like Norton Ghost, but for linux?
<zcat[1] > dd
<DBO> its called tar
<ivoks> dd
<DBO> or dd =P
<zcat[1] > partimage perhaps..
<ivoks> Ohzie: and don't search for it on google
<ivoks> Ohzie: you allready have it installed :)
<Ohzie> No, dd is too small of a keyword to search for on google
<Ohzie> I'm looking at the man file for it
<ta3uk> how to use the ICQ with proxy?
<Ohzie> Okay, lemme rephrase my question...
<Kane666> ta3uk: are you using gaim?
<ta3uk> yes
<r0xoR> zcat[1] , meh, i just think that misguided or not some of them have one ok point which is that (however misguided the notion is) a custom compiled system will be faster... is 12 days worth the trade off? not for me no :P but for some crazy freaks i guess it is
<Kane666> in accounts, there should be something like 'more options' just add your settings
<zcat[1] > !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage: (backup partitions into a compressed image file), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.6.4-11ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 247 kB, Installed size: 876 kB
<Ohzie> Is there an easily automated way to compress my hard drive into an image that I can put back onto it really easilly, in the same fashion as Norton: Ghost?
<Ohzie> partimage, eh?
<zcat[1] > Ohzie: what ubotu said..
<r0xoR> zcat[1] , i also don't know a lot about the arguments (on either side) presented for USE and "binary inconsistencies" and other random stuff
<ivoks> Ohzie: dd if=/dev/hda of=/tmp/my_image looks easy enough to me :)
<r0xoR> i know what USE flags are... i too have attempted a Gentoo install before
<zcat[1] > ivoks: yeah, if you don't mind backing up all the freespace too, and having a backup you can only restore to an identical drive..
<MistaED> ohzie: partimage rocks, although it doesn't support as many filesystems as norton ghost
<ivoks> zcat[1] : right :)
<Ohzie> ivoks: But can I boot into a CD that will do everything for me automatically? :-P Cause I'm big on that.
<zcat[1] > personally I'd reccomend tar to backup the filesystem and grub-install to make it bootable after you recover it. That way you can restore to different drives, different partitioning, or whatever
<zcat[1] > automated restore tools I don't know.. nothing I really know of. I kinda count on not having to restore very often.
<Ohzie> It totally bothers me that broken drivers in xorg are debilitating. It's totally a usability thing, that if the driver doesn't work...try defaul VGA drivers. MacOS uses X11, and if the drivers don't work...it drops into default VGA drivers. Apple has been using X11 for a not-too-long-time in its current incarnation. The linux community has been using it for YEARS and nobody's ever done it.
<Ohzie> Little usability things like that are the ONLY thing stopping linux from being UBER DESKTOP AWESOME
<MistaED> ohzie: there is a live cd which does exactly that i'm pretty sure, although really it just uses partimage
<Ohzie> I mean, it's already UBER DESKTOP AWESOME for people that have any idea what they're doing.
<ivoks> wel...
<ivoks> Ohzie: i would say bad habbits of windows users
<r0xoR> heheh
<Ohzie> Like, I'm not an expert, but I can get around pretty easily. I know what I'm doing. As for bad habit of windows users? Tell that to the people that don't use linux on the desktop because windows is easier. :)
<MistaED> ohzie: well you can run norton ghost for linux partitions
<zcat[1] > Little things like reconfiguring X automatically when the user drops a new graphics card in might be a good idea..
<r0xoR> Ohzie, ar u gonna just complain about *nix marketshare?
<ivoks> Ohzie: like "ubuntu sucks; doesn't come with firewall" or "i need to backup my partition since i have to format it every month"
<Ohzie> r0xoR: No. :( I'm just trying to make a point.
<Ohzie> Ohgod please don't flame me, I actually like this channel and the people here, and Ubuntu, a WHOLE LOT. I'm just trying to make a poiint.
<Ohzie> point**
* zcat[1]  agrees.. the way X / gdm handles not being able to start the server is less than ideal.
<ivoks> :)
<TechSalvager> ivoks, WTF?
<MistaED> ohzie: apple runs x11 in rootless mode, meaning it doesn't handle the video/input directly, aqua does that
<Ohzie> The people here have been more helpful than any other distro's help channel ever. Everyone here is really really nice, and AWESOME.
<ivoks> TechSalvager: yes?
<TechSalvager> oh wait nm #ubuntu no wonder
<r0xoR> Ohzie, well if you feel you need to make a point, there's #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<TechSalvager> ivoks, <ivoks> Ohzie: like "ubuntu sucks; doesn't come with firewall" or "i need to backup my partition since i have to format it every month"
<TechSalvager> yeah
<ivoks> TechSalvager: bad habbits of old windows users :)
<Ohzie> r0xoR: Duly noted.
<Ohzie> And the reason I have to format is because it's not my computer. =P The owner wants to put osx86 on it. =(
<Ohzie> Ohwell. Thanks anyways! :D
<ivoks> Ohzie: that would be a mistake
<ivoks> Ohzie: OSX is slowest OS for x86
<TechSalvager> ivoks in that case forgiven
<ivoks> and ugliest
<zcat[1] > Put KDE on it and give it a nice OSX theme. They'll never know.
<r0xoR> heh.. osx is pretty slow from my experience
<GazzaK> has anyone here gor a windows machine running at the mo?
<TechSalvager> me
<Ohzie> ivoks: That's why I use linux instead of osx86
<ketsugi> Not I
<Ohzie> GazzaK: Over there I do *points* what do you need?
<TechSalvager> GazzaK, what do you need help with?
<r0xoR> GazzaK, running as in turned on?
<glick> i havent run windows in 3+ years
<GazzaK> I need to get a firmware update for my router, but it comes as a compressed exe file from BT
<GazzaK> damn BT
<keNzi> anyone have a xorg.conf for FX 5500 ?
<zcat[1] > i have wine
<Ohzie> keNzi: FX-5650 go
<GazzaK> they have the latest firmware here http://www.voyager.bt.com/2100/firmware_update.htm
<ivoks> keNzi: install nvidia-glx
<keNzi> k
<TechSalvager> GazzaK, try renmaing it .zip
<GazzaK> but it is downloadable as a .exe file only
<ivoks> GazzaK: well, beagle is Beagle.exe too :)
<zcat[1] > sometimes those archives are just zip with a selfextractor and unzip can still handle them directly..
<GazzaK> TechSalvager, wooo, that worked
<GazzaK> thanks folks
<GazzaK> :)
<TechSalvager> GazzaK, yeah anything windows you need help with just ask
<GazzaK> never knew that about renaming the exe to a zip
<ketsugi> no need to rename them
<ketsugi> just unzip whatever.exe
<TechSalvager> yep
<GazzaK> I'm good at windows, i'm a IT support bloke, but just new to ubuntu :)
<zcat[1] > you got lucky.. if it's been a self-extracting RAR that wouldn't work :)
<GazzaK> and never knew that exe>zip trick, as i've never needed to
<ketsugi> unrar
<ketsugi> ;p
<zcat[1] > ketsugi: not on the stock install though
<froud> What package installs growisofs
<froud> OK found it
<McNutella> whats the ISO burner within ubuntu, and how do I toast an ISO to CD ?
<Kane666> can someone please go to this site and tell me which one i need to work on ubuntu? http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Valknut-Download-2346.html
<zcat[1] > McNutella: right-click on the file and pick 'burn to CD'
<McNutella> zcat[1] : cheers for that, simple is always best :)
<McNutella> and there it goes
<Skeletonix> Hello .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1011340#post1011340
<Daskies> How do I recieve scans?
<zcat[1] > scans?
<Daskies> Yes, when I scan a document who do I save it?
<Daskies> *how do I
<zcat[1] > xsane perhaps..
* McNutella loves ubuntu and its simple powerful ways - cant wait for it to be the default OS on every machine :D
<Daskies> zcat[1] , So open xsane, then scan?
<Daskies> scan = hit the button on my printer
<Daskies> Oh
<Daskies> There seems to be a button on xsane its self
<Daskies> Yes, I get a 'device busy' error
<[Spooky] > if a port is "filtred" its not open for anyone ?
<[Spooky] > * everyone
<valehru> is there a way I can get firestarter firewall started in gnome without me being asked for the sudo password each time?
<[Spooky] > valehru: it starts as a daemon ?
<luke> anyone know what 'usplash_fifo' is?
<rob> it already starts, only need to run the gui if you want to change something
<valehru> well I want the gui to be in the taskbar each time i boot up
<valehru> ahh ok...
<valehru> gotcha
<rob> I seem to remember there was a step by step guide to doing that somewhere
<valehru> nah its cool
<valehru> didnt realise it started on boot as a daemon
<valehru> thx
<rob> valehru, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26483.html
<rob> probably not all that secure though
<linux_galore> valehru: your not actually starting the firewall when you start firestarter, its just a front end. also you dont actually need it to be running once you have done the setup because firestarter runs a small program during startup the defines your firewall rules, you only need the GUI if you want to change anything
<valehru> yeah I got that
<valehru> thx linux_galore
<linux_galore> valehru: once you have setup iptables with firestarter you really dont need to run it again
<valehru> yup
<Akuma_> can anyone help with wireless usb device drivers? i need to know if a driver is available for mine before i can install ubuntu
<linux_galore> valehru: if you watch your startup you will see the init process start a script called firestarter that initiates your firewall rules
<linux_galore> valehru: so basivally ignore it
<Akuma_> i could only find http://prism54.org/newdrivers.html, but its ambiguous whether they're driver is ready or still in developement
<valehru> have done...tis ignored
<AlmtyBob> is there a way in gnome to save the positions of my windows?  zAngband opens up 8 terms and every time I start the app it reset them to their default messy positions
<linux_galore> AlmtyBob: right click on the top of the window
<blasph> what's an easy way to convert avi to mpeg on Ubuntu?
<AlmtyBob> only min/max/on top/move/resize/cose/always visbile/move to workspace
<Clint-> see ya all, going back to BSD
<Clint-> 8-)
<hastesaver> blasph, you can use mencoder, but it probably doesn't qualify as easy.
<linux_galore> AlmtyBob: looks like they removed the config option
<blasph> hastesaver: how not-easy is it?
<crazy_penguin> blashph: did you try avidemux or transcode?
<WillieDaPimp> ubuntu is getting better and better with each version, unfortunetly it is not good enough for me, i'm going to bsd or back to gentoo
<linux_galore> AlmtyBob: welcome to the down side of dumbing down a desktop
<linux_galore> WillieDaPimp: try RR4 Linux  its Gentoo made easy http://www.lxnaydesign.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=27
<JonBoon> why would my uptime say there are 2 users when i just rebooted?
<linux_galore> JonBoon: root processes
<JonBoon> is that normal?
<linux_galore> yes
<DBO> JonBoon, xserver = one user, terminal = one user
<JonBoon> ok cool
<Clint-> hee
<JonBoon> i do use apache
<JonBoon> i thought maybe that changed something
<blasph> crazy_penguin: didn't try either, didn't try anything. are those tools easy to get and to use?
<crazy_penguin> to get yes
<crazy_penguin> to use i don't know exactly
<hastesaver> blasph, are you comfortable with using the command line?
<crazy_penguin> i did use them very much
<blasph> hastesaver: I have nothing against it.
<crazy_penguin> but both of them have gui for easier usage
<hastesaver> crazy_penguin, just tell him the command to do the conversion if you remember it; how easy it is will be self-evident :)
<hastesaver> crazy_penguin, (actually, I'd like to know too, and I'm too lazy to read the docs right now...)
<Mwafrica> i got a problem with Mozilla Firefox Browser.... Can anyone help with the sudo comand to install it.....
<crazy_penguin> i don't nknow it because i used the gui.:)
<crazy_penguin> sorry
<hastesaver> blasph, Read the mencoder section of this page: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/video-playback.html
<cyne> so what new great features are coming in with dapper drake?
<ivoks> cyne: countless :)
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: just download the binary tarball unpack it in your /home/username/Documents directory  then just creat a link from your taskbar or desktop to /home/username/Documents/firefox/firefox
<spikeb> well, the most visable one is ORANGE
<Mwafrica> Anyone to recommend me another browser?
<spikeb> bright, blinding orange
<hastesaver> blasph, (or the transcode section for that matter)
<spikeb> screaming at your eyes
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: you dont have to install firefox to use it
<hastesaver> crazy_penguin, GUIs would also be great, what are the respective GUIs called?
<Mwafrica> .......its kind og corrupted...
<blasph> hastesaver: which do you recommend?
<crazy_penguin> for transcode if i remmeber right is gtranscode
<crazy_penguin> and avidemux has it by default in the package
<crazy_penguin> one sec i will look
<spikeb> Hobbsee: slept yet?
<Mwafrica> Linux_galore: Im new tto ubuntu.,..... i was triying to install P2P program and now.... it doesnt display text?
<Hobbsee> spikeb: no, i'ts only 7.15pm
<linux_galore> kde has a few apps for translating video file formats
<spikeb> Hobbsee: ahh okay
<blasph> bleh, come to think of it I really don't have the energy for command line programs right now. is there a reasonably simple gui solution?
<spikeb> Hobbsee: it's been nighttime here, now four in the morning
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: what doesnt display text
<Mwafrica> Linux_galore: I need another browser... or installing a new Firefox
<Hobbsee> spikeb: ah yep
<spikeb> seamonkey works well, i hear.
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: goto the mozilla home page and download the firefox  tar.gz  file
<crazy_penguin> blasph: what are you using ? dapper or breezy?
<Madkiss> hi all. How to start the graphical installation from the 6.06-CD without booting into the live system first?
<blasph> crazy_penguin: breezy.
<spikeb> Madkiss: don't believe that's possible
<Madkiss> That's excellent
<crazy_penguin> then you will find them in the repositories
<Madkiss> spikeb: So of what use is this CD for me with my PowerBook from Oct 2005?
<hastesaver> blasph, "To convert input.avi to the MPEG4 codec with MPEG3 audio encoding" -- is this what you want?
<crazy_penguin> i saw them a few days ago when i installed something
<spikeb> Madkiss: depending on how well it's supported, it could be very useful or useless
<Mwafrica> Linux_galore: I cant go to any page... since i cant see a thing from my browser....
<Madkiss> spikeb: It just died while loading into the live system.
<spikeb> heh
<blasph> hastesaver: I think I need MPEG 1 or 2... I need this to make a video CD in K3b
<Madkiss> That's not funny at all.
<spikeb> Madkiss: then possibly useless
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: you may want to delete/rename  the /home/username/.mozilla/  directory then run firefox again
<Madkiss> For god's sake why does Ubuntu just not provide a simple, standard installation CD?
<hastesaver> blasph, oh, then just use the GUIs, should be easier to figure out :)
<chamo> Madkiss: they do
<Madkiss> chamo: With the graphical installer?
<spikeb> Madkiss: first off, they do. second off, if the livecd failed, you're going to have problems.
<blasph> hastesaver: so what package do I need?
<chamo> ya
<Mwafrica> linux_galore: What do u mean run again? like opening the firefox again?
<hyphenated> the installer does a great job despite not being graphical
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: ok  raname the /home/username/./mozilla  directory   /home/username/./mozilla-old
<hastesaver> blasph, the ones crazy_penguin said (gtranscode, avidemux)
<linux_galore> rename*
<hyphenated> it only asks what, 10 questions, which you can generally just accept the defaults for
<Mwafrica> ok
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: then try running firefox again
<blasph> hastesaver: both or just whichever?
* Madkiss throws the Ubuntu-CD out of the window
<Madkiss> Oh lord, it killed a kitten.
<hastesaver> blasph, granscode should be enough
<linux_galore> Madkiss: must be on of them evil winda's kittens
<blasph> okay thanks hastesaver crazy_penguin
<Mwafrica> Linux_galore: from my /home/jonas/  there is no ./mozilla....
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: its a hidden directory
<crazy_penguin> you're welcome blasph :)
<Madkiss> linux_galore: the kitten here are all OSS kitten
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: so your file manager wont show it by default
<Mwafrica> how how do i see it?
<Mwafrica> seen 5it
<blasph> oh, just remembered I wanted to ask a newbish question: how come directories with names that start with a period aren't displayed in nautilus?
<gill> hello all
<spikeb> blasph: they're  hidden directories. by default, they aren't shown, although nautilus can be configured to show them
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: right click "show hidden files"
<zcat[1] > the same reason directories with +H aren't shown in windows?
<Mwafrica> Linux_galore: yes..... i have seen and renamed... but when i run Mozilla from the bar it... brongs the same problem.....
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: mozilla isnt firefox
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: run firefox
<Mwafrica> mine is Mozilla Firefox... from gthe title bar
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: run epiphany
<vladuz976> my monitor lists preset resolution 1280x1024 pixels @ 135 MHz what does the 135MHz stand for? is that my refresh rate?
<blasph> spikeb: so why are directories like .xMule hidden?
<cyne> i wanted to know what features would be avaiable in dapper drake, well i found it: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta
<Mwafrica> Linux_galore: how do i do that... im completely new?
<spikeb> blasph: mostly to keep directories looking clean :)
<gill> how can you change the margins in open office writer program?
<blasph> spikeb: oic. :)
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: open a terminal and type epiphany
<spikeb> cyne: does that page mention the blinding orange?
<cyne> spikeb, yes
<spikeb> cyne: whew
<cyne> spikeb, it looks very very nice
<Mwafrica> linux_garole: Command not found...
<Boglizk> if i'm listening to music, i need to stop the music and restart firefox to hear any sound..
<spikeb> cyne: it's bright, but yes, it does look nice.
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: run nautilus then
<Boglizk> which is really annoying
<cyne> spikeb, the whole thing, i mean :)
<Mwafrica> Linux_garole: (nautilus:8028): Gnome-WARNING **: Accessibility: failed to find module 'libatk- bridge' which is needed to make this application accessible
<Mwafrica> root@jonas:~ #
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: sounds like you did some serious sytem breaking
<linux_galore> system*
<MistaED> vladuz976: yep, your refresh rate, which is pretty high, can it handle it?
<Mwafrica> Linux_garole: aaaai
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: did you isntall firefox with apt-get
<Mwafrica> linux_galore: nooo.... it came with the Ubuntu CD
<vladuz976> MistaED: i am confused, i don't think it should be in the MHz range. ithought it's only in Hz not MHz. Can this be?
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: your problem is your using Linux like Windows, if you do that your going to constantly break it, learn to use the package manager
<Mwafrica> linux_galore: That may be true........ cause im used to windows
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: with Ubuntu you dont download "anything" "every", you get the package manager to download an install your software
<MistaED> vladuz976: just realised the M in it, very weird
<linux_galore> ever*
<Mwafrica> Linux_galore: Can u recommend another browser for me?
<dgtlchlk> are there any guides for setting up dual desktop/big desktop with ATI binary drivers?
<linux_galore> Mwafrica: flush the install start again
<vladuz976> MistaED: shouldn't be right. Can you look here? http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-4568
<MistaED> vladuz976: maybe xorg got a weird readout from the monitor, can you knock it down to 60hz?
<AlmtyBob> vladuz976: horizontal refresh rate and vertical refresh are entirely different things
<AlmtyBob> horizontal refresh is in Mhz and vertical is in hz
<linux_galore> anyway Im out
<_harm> how can i get support for WMV3 video codec?
<vladuz976> AlmtyBob: so why does an LCD need ranges, i thought that's for CRTs only
<Jimmey__> Morning all
<calyth> Mwafrica: is there any reason why firefox would not work as a browser?
<AlmtyBob> all screens have refresh rates
<_harm> AlmtyBob is right
<AlmtyBob> but you can directly compare an LCD refresh to a crt refresh
<AlmtyBob> a 60hz refresh on an lcd is perfectly fine
<AlmtyBob> whre as on a CRT it'd give you a headache
* _harm has 60Mhz @ CRT
<Mwafrica> linux_garole: it just stopped after i installed this p2p program
<vladuz976> AlmtyBob: so can i instead of putting a range like 30-60 just put one number?
<AlmtyBob> why on earth would you run @ CRT at 60hz?
<_harm> mwafrica which p2p?
<AlmtyBob> vladuz976: are you using a crt?
<spikeb> you can get the max res that way
<_harm> almtybob i dont know.. why now? its sharp!
<AlmtyBob> if you have an insanely crappy monitor maybe
<Mwafrica> harm: gunitella or something
<AlmtyBob> most modern monitors support at least 70hz @ their max res
<Fujitsu> AlmtyBob, no they don't!
<GazzaK> Fujitsu, name one which doesn't
<zcat[1] > Hell, I'd rather run it at 1024x768 if that's the only way to get a decent refresh rate... 60Hz is painful!
<jack1> hi
<jack1> hi hastesaver
<vladuz976> AlmtyBob: no i am using LCD this one http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-4568
<Kream> hi all
<hastesaver> jack1, hi!
<AlmtyBob> then don't worry about your refresh rate
<AlmtyBob> there's no reason to up the refresh rate on a CRT
<dekela> Hi all
<Kream> is there some sort of post-installation checklist that i can follow to get things like commonly used codecs and players working?
<AlmtyBob> but no, it shouldn't list 135mhz, it's probably listing the horizontal instead of the vertical res
<zcat[1] > AlmtyBob: you mean LCD ?
<nilvio> how i get my wow work
<jack1> the script dtill doesnt work for me hastesaver maybe cuz my mountpoint is /media/ipod but in the script they use /mnt/ipod
<AlmtyBob> err yah
<nilvio> it ask now 2 cd byt when i but okay
<dekela> If my ssh connection was broken during apt-upgrade how can I check if it finished successfuly?
<AlmtyBob> no reason to up an LCD refresh
<xanavim> where can I get the tool mkjailenv?  I'm having a terrible time setting up jail
<nilvio> that message coming again
<zcat[1] > 135MHz sounds like the dotclock..
<nilvio> !wow
<ubotu> [wow]  To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<hastesaver> jack1, oh, change it in the preferences -- you can specify the mountpoint in GTkpod prefernces
<dekela> Anyone?
<Samuar> ?
<Jimmey__> dekela, run it again?
<hastesaver> jack1, In gtkpod, Edit->Preferences, the General tab, the first entry is for "iPod Mount Point" -- put /media/ipod there.
<_harm> dekela just try again?
<xwing> can someone point me to some good wallpapers for ubuntu gnome 1280 x 1024?
<Jimmey__> www.gnomelook.org
<dekela> _harm:My ssh connection died in the middle of apt-upgrdae
<jack1>   mom hastesaver  i had /media/ipod does it work that way for u? the script i read usese /mnt/ipod by default
<dekela> _harm: how do I know if it finished successfuly?
<ronicks> how can i view the services in kde?
<dekela> Oh I see
<cyne> xwing: http://images.google.com.au/images?as_q=wallpapers&svnum=10&hl=en&btnG=Google+Search&as_epq=&as_oq=&as_eq=&imgsz=xxlarge&as_filetype=&imgc=&as_sitesearch=&safe=off
<_harm> dekela just try again i think, and it will continue or report an error
<dekela> So if it failed it will continue where it was left of
<xwing> cyne: thanks
<dekela> Good thank you people
<jack1> hastesaver i am currently changing /fstab to /mnt/ipod
<hastesaver> jack1, oh.. my /usr/share/gtkpod/scripts/sync-kaddressbook.sh uses IPOD_MOUNT=/media/ipod
<rob> what the heck unzips .7z?
<dekela> BTW: I spotted a good howto for dapper: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/install.html
<jack1> hastesaver then thats not the reason the it was already right; it says it syncs but in fact it doesnt
<claymore666> hey all, i can't seem up install kubuntu-desktop using apt-get, i get an error
<Kream> is there some sort of post-installation checklist that i can follow to get things like commonly used codecs and players working?
<claymore666> even using sudo
<hastesaver> jack1, you have to first unmount it and eject it before you see the effect, right?
<Jimmey__> What's the error you're getting, claymore666?
<jack1> hastesaver '/usr/local/share/gtkpod/scripts/sync-kaddressbook.sh' returned the following output:
<jack1> Syncing iPod ... [Contacts]  done!
<claymore666> where can i paste it?
<claymore666> it's about 3 lines long
<milladiou_dediou> quelle webcam ?
<Jimmey__> Three lines is alright in here, I think
<claymore666> claymore666@lappy:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jack1> well yes but it doesnt
<claymore666> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<claymore666> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<madmike> rob: 7zip one of the best compressors
<rob> madmike, yeah so I see
<Jimmey__> claymore666, are you running another instance of apt-get? Or synaptic?
<claymore666> i was, i closed it
<jack1> hey it works hastesaver /mnt/ipod
<claymore666> im currently updating everything on my system though
<hastesaver> jack1, great, whatever works! :)
<claymore666> cause i couldnt get kubuntu to work
<Jimmey__> When that's finished, then you should be able to download kubuntu-desktop
<claymore666> i'll cancel it for now
<milladiou_dediou> cherche webcam compatible sur linux
<claymore666> since you're helping :)
<madmike> rob: there seems to be no official ubuntu package, but there certainly are linux binaries
<jack1> hastesaver the mountpoint cool!
<ronicks> can someone teach me how to view the services.
<rob> madmike, there is, p7zip
<claymore666> so what do i do now... no apt get or any add applications are open
<rob> I think anyway :)
<vladuz976> where in xorg.conf can i set how many dots per inch my monitor displays?
<madmike> rob: that's just waht I wanted to say
<Jimmey__> claymore666, try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, again
<claymore666> ok
<claymore666> woo, working now
<claymore666> odd :/
<claymore666> thankyou
<madmike> rob: I've heard ubuntu is even considering using it for their deb-packages... but 7z seem to eat a lot of cpu... to much for older computers
<Jimmey__> claymore666, you can't use two instances of apt-get at the same time - that includes synaptic
<claymore666> ahh, ok
<claymore666> so maybe when that updates thing is showing
<claymore666> i can't use it
<rob> madmike, yeah it seems to from what I just saw (a 650mb) zip file
<rob> its still extracting
<Jimmey__> If you where installing updates, that's just the same
<jack1> guys  how can i configure xchat that it automatically starts with certain channels? and wouldnt neen manually to do /join
<rob> and my pc is chugging along (and its not that old)
<jack1> need
<claymore666> 400mb install
<claymore666> geeze!
<claymore666> well at least i already have openoffice installed
<Jimmey__> jack1, you can add a channel to your buddy list, with Gaim
<spikeb> the better you compress something, the longer and more resources its going to take to uncompress it
<claymore666> is it easy to swap between window managers?, can i still use xwmconfig or whatever?
<Jimmey__> Yes.
<madmike> rob: seems we haven't reached crompression paradise yet ;)
<claymore666> ohhh :D
<Jimmey__> claymore666, you can choose the type of session you want from the login menu.
<claymore666> crazy
<claymore666> thanks
<seven> Hi, for some reason I can't get "dchroot" with apt -get, is the package still available?
<Jimmey__> seven, try searching for it in the synaptic package manager
<Jimmey__> or apt-get search
<spikeb> apt-cache search
<crazy_penguin> jack1: click on the edit button in the server list option inte xchat menu
<seven> hrm, I tried sudo apt-get install dchroot debootstrap
<jack1> Jimmey__thx but usually i have kopete and see right now that xchat is more handy
<seven> no luck though
<Jimmey__> jack1, okay
<ocean1> in the xubuntu channel is there nobody
<chaos_of_apocaly> how do i install visual route?
<crazy_penguin> jack1: there you can edit modify what you need
<liable> seven: apt-cache search is your friend
<dennis_> hi , im looking for an ftp programm
<ocean1> I have a thing to say
<ocean1> the xubuntu have a problem with installation
<Jimmey__> dennis_, a client, or a server?
<ocean1> the partition manager dont find a scsi disk
<dennis_> a client
<ferronica>  my computer start booting when i switch on the main power
<ocean1> the ubuntu work perfectly
<ocean1> but xubuntu no
<ocean1> is there a problem with scsi disk in partition manager
<dennis_> Do you know a ftp client
<ocean1> ok?
<Jimmey__> ocean1, can you install ubuntu, then install xubuntu-desktop
<jack1> crazy_penguin right, thx i had that discovered but couldnt find again that s it!
<crazy_penguin> ok
<crazy_penguin> welcome
<ocean1> ok however I day for all peaple and for the developer
<seven> Ok, I used apt-cache to search for dchroot, IT FOUND IT, but all the sources say the package is missing
<ocean1> for the future ....
<seven> i think its a really popular package, I dont get it
<dennis_> #_deubuntu
<andy__> hi guys
<molkko> what is the simplest way to copy big files from breezy/ext3 to winxp/ntfs? if i use samba it fails after 2GB copied because of some smbfs problem
<andy__> if i have the kubuntu dvd iso on my Windows partition, can i boot to a distro cd and isnstall from there rather than burning a dvd?
<Jimmey__> seven, I just installed it without problems
<andy__> molkko, its not advisable to copy to ntfs
<dennis_> I NEED A FTP Prgramm (client)
<seven> hrm
<andy__> molkko, boot to yer winxp boot and get explore2fs
<Jimmey__> seven, do you have the universe repositories enabled?
<blaze> hey, friends, how to play http://media.bmgonline.com/rcarecords.com/jem/video/wish_i_56.asx in linux :) ?
<blaze> what do i have to install
<seven> I don't know. I'm knew to ubuntu =)
<seven> I have everything default
<seven> I just installed amd64 ubuntu
<hastesaver> blaze, mplayer plays it, but there might be something easier than installing mplayer... I don't know
<spikeb> i'm sorry
<madmike> molkko, I can copy 2 Gbyte ove smb (from linux to linux) without a hitch
<blaze> ok, so mplayer =) 10x
<andy__> seven, i just got the dvd iso myself :)
<madmike> molkko, what version of windows are you running?
<McNutella> hey is there a disk defragger with ubuntu atall ?
<ferronica> use UBUNTU and Kill Bill
<ferronica> :O
<Jimmey__> McNutella, I think there is a Linux Defrag, but it's really not necessary.
<hastesaver> blaze, but first, read !restricted
<molkko> andy__: its a windows machine. I am not writing to any ntfs partition from linux. i just want to move files from one harddrive to another
<hastesaver> blaze, maybe all you need is some w32codecs...
<valehru> does azureus work on x86_64 arch?
<McNutella> whys it not necessary ?
<dibblego> what's the man page for having services/processes start at boot?
<Jimmey__> McNutella, because the ext3 filesystem was designed to minimise fragmentation.
<McNutella> though if im curious Jimmey__ is there a tool with ubuntu ?
<Blissex> Jimmey__: that is not quite right unfortunately...
<Jimmey__> McNutella, I think I've seen one.
<andy__> molkko, " what is the simplest way to copy big files from breezy/ext3 to winxp/ntfs?"
<McNutella> Jimmey__: "seen" but not remember? :)
<Jimmey__> I'm looking for it :P
<molkko> madmike: my windows is some XP shipped along with a laptop bought 2 years ago
<andy__> molkko, thats copying to an ntfs drive from windows, no?
<hastesaver> McNutella, for questions like this, you can find answers using "apt-cache search defrag"
<Jimmey__> http://linux.maruhn.com/sec/defrag.html
<hastesaver> McNutella, and the package is called defrag, BTW :)
<Jimmey__> Blissex, is it not?
<McNutella> weehooooo :)
<madmike> molkko windows can read from ext2
<ferronica> what is the purpose of win32 codecs???
<Blissex> Jimmey__: in theory it should be OK, but in practice it is terrible.
<hastesaver> McNutella, but oh sorry, it doesn't mention ext3 :(
<andy__> molkko, if you are booted in windows then get explore2fs and you can copy from ext2/3 to ntfs
<McNutella> ahh well, as I said, im just curious to see how tidy the drive is
<spikeb> ferronica: to play video using those codecs
<Jimmey__> Blissex, ..Feel free to expand on that :P
<andy__> molkko, do not try to copy the files from linux cos the ntfs partition may corrupt
<Blissex> Jimmey__: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-3rd.html#050913
<Jimmey__> Blissex, thankyou
<molkko> andy__: i mean I have ubuntu and there ext3 drive. then i have another machine with winXP and that machine has ntfs drive. ethernet between the machines. i want to copy a file from said ext3 to said ntfs
<andy__> molkko, you never said that. ok you need to use samba to share the drive
<Blissex> as to  fragmentation and defragementation: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno06-2nd.html#060422b
<g0dchild> Hi, if i download a dapper drake CD is there a lot of risk involved in prolly losing all the apps I presently have installed on the box?
<madmike> molkko, or setup a ftp server on one side
<andy__> molkko, then windows will see the drie over the network
<madmike> molkko, or a shh server
<Blissex> Jimmey__: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno06-2nd.html#060416
<g0dchild> ack! Blissex! thats a pretty thorough blog. :)
<GazzaK> g0dchild, is this the live cd or the install cd?
<andy__> molkko, ftpd is a good option too :)
<McNutella> defrag - ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter.. i searched it, how would I get it ?
<molkko> andy__: i use samba but after 2GB copied it crashes everytime and when I google it seems to be a wellknown feature. my question is how to do it
<g0dchild> GazzaK, I havent decided yet..i am planning to use install cd.
<g0dchild> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<madmike> molkko, I agree with andy__ on ftpd it's the easiest samba can be a bitch
<andy__> molkko, get an ftp server started and you can access your stuff, therefore bypassing samba
<molkko> ok. i try ftpd and ssh/scp
<andy__> madmike, is it possibl to install ubuntu from an iso on a windows partition?
<McNutella> is it apt-get ?
<GazzaK> g0dchild, as far as I know, a normal install will overwrite the machines hard drive
<jack1> hastesaver korganizer works but it doesnt add all contacts in kaddressbook dont know why
<g0dchild> is it possible to do it through apt then?
<lppcta> !tell andy about alternative-install
<evi|one> Hello. I'm a newbie. I've just installed ubuntu 5.10 and notice I have Firefox 1.0.7 installed. How do I upgrade to Firefox 1.5.0.3? "apt-get install firefox" says I already have the latest version...
<Jimmey__> GazzaK, it wont, unless you explicitly tell it to
<AlmtyBob> after 2gb copied it crashes? I copied over 1 tb to my samba server with no issues
<lppcta> !tell andy__ about alternative-install
<hastesaver> jack1, oh I don't know... I don't my iPod Nano much, actually :)
<jack1> i added %i for the mountpoint did u too?
<GazzaK> okay, Jimmey__ I always do a clean install, that might be why
<Jimmey__> Yeah
<McNutella> hmm I guess itsn ot apt-get defrag
<andy__> i have many other distro cd/dvds so booting isnt an issue
<andy__> and i can mount the disk
<madmike> andy__, you mean booted from windows from a iso-fileimage?
<crazy_penguin> McNutella: is in the repo
<Jimmey__> McNutella, there's no tools in the repositories for defragmenting ext3 filesystems
<ferronica> Is there any program for ubuntu bamdwidth monitor
<molkko> Almtybob: 1tb stuff no problem but if a single file is bigger than 2gb then it fails at least in my case
<crazy_penguin> McNutella: apt-get install defrag
<ferronica> like we use in windows
<andy__> madmike, i mean boot to say a mandriva / fedora dvd and mount the iso on my windows partition
<andy__> madmike, then install the OS from there
<McNutella> so no point in getting it there
<Jimmey__> crazy_penguin, that will only defragment ext2
<crazy_penguin> i know
<andy__> madmike, rather than have to burn a proper dvd
<madmike> andy__, hmm
<dennis_> HELP ME , I Need A ftp Client
<lppcta> andy__: check message from bot
<evi|one> Any help for me please?
<apokryphos> dennis_: gftp is good for GTK
<McNutella> ach well.. back to the vodka
<madmike> andy, you can allways try to mount it and use the live installer
<madmike> andy__, But I don't know if the live installer will say after the first reboot
<andy__> madmike, hmmm will look into it
<Yvonne> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<madmike> andy__, also i'don't knwo what you mean by "mount the iso on my windows partition'?
<andy__> madmike, it shold be possible, plus im outta media and cant be assed going to buy more
<dennis_> i cant find it under add Porgramms
<andy__> madmike, i have just downloaded the kubuntu iso
<questioner> i installed Windows XP right after i installed Ubuntu (5.04) which caused an ovrewrite of the MBR, now how can i get it so that i can choose what OS to boot again since now I can only boot into windows
<popey> madmike: winimage can open iso files to drag files out
<andy__> madmike, it is sat on my windows partition of 30Gb
<blaze> how to install quicktime for linux? :D
<madmike> andy__, okay then... it doesn't really matter where you save it as along as you can access it from linux
<vladuz976> what's a typical DPI for a 19" LCD?
<gighen> hi all
<andy__> madmike, I have 60Gb ready to recieve kubuntu but i have no media to burn the install dvd
<popey> blaze: there is no quicktime for linux, but you can install the codecs i believe, so you can play .mov files
<madmike> andy__, now you just want to start (i.e. boot) the dvd or do you really want to install it?
<andy__> madmike, i want to install it without having to burn the disk
<gighen> is there anyone that have experience with vnc?
<Jimmey__> andy_, maybe an FTP install
<popey> andy__: might be possible with a boot floppy
<popey> gighen: ask your question
<lppcta> blaze: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<madmike> andy__, what version of kubuntu is it?
<andy__> madmike, i want to be able to mount the iso and then kick off the install from there, essentially a hard drive to hard drive install
<lppcta> blaze: ffmpeg should play quicktime files natively
<popey> andy__: don't think that is supported
<gighen> I have a public internet point, and sometime I want to control what user do
<andy__> madmike, kubuntu-5.10-dvd-amd64
<blaze> i'll try
<andy__> madmike, can you see what im saying tho? im trying to avoid actually burning the thing
<popey> gighen: ubuntu comes with a vnc server built in so you can remotely control it
<gighen> I've used vnc but it seem not to do what I want
<madmike> andy__, yes i do
<popey> gighen: what exactly do you want to do?
<andy__> one way i could do it is to create a partition and whack the iso in there
<popey> andy__: I just don't think it's possible
<gighen> thanks popey, do you refer at vino?
<andy__> then tell the windows installer to boot from tat partition
<popey> gighen: yes
<madmike> andy__, the problem is all of the installer want to be booted from the start to begin with
<madmike> andy__, the only exception is the dapper-drake live installer which can be started from the live-cd
<gighen> Do you know any link for the documentation of vino?
<popey> gighen: no, what do you want to do?
<madmike> andy__, I'd suggest to download the cd-installer and burn it to a cd
<madmike> andy__, like this you don't need to waste a dvd-r ;)
<popey> madmike: the gui installer is recommended over the install cd now
<Jimmey__> popey, even still, I prefer the text mode
<gighen> Vino must run and the user dont have to see vino execution
<popey> Jimmey__: sure, just saying it's "recommended"
<lppcta> the gui installer has issues partitioning the disk though
<madmike> popey, most will welcome this
<gighen> and who is the client of vino?
<gighen> vncviewer?
<popey> gighen: yes
<popey> gighen: any vnc client
<gighen> thanks :-)
<madmike> andy__, do you have any other (older) ubuntu or kubuntu cd's allready burned somewhere?
<Hso> guys/gals, I have a Motorola V3 cellphone, and I want to use it with ubuntu(use = transfer photos from the phone to the pc). I don't think there is official software for linux from Motorola.. is there any 3rd party software that can do it?
<gighen> I didn't found any documentation and I go on vncserver
<Jimmey__> Hso, do you have a cable?
<madmike> lppcta, ther was some fatal-errors with beta1 but those are fixed now
<popey> Hso: does your computer have bluetooth? and does the phone?
<gighen> now I go to vino
<Hso> I have the usb cable, but no bluetooth
<gighen> thank you
<lppcta> madmike: k
<Hso> I think the phone may support bluetooth, but I do not have the device..
<popey> Hso: there's a new gnome-phone-manager
<andy__> madmike, i dont this will be my first taste :)
<Hso> hmmm
<Hso> where can I grab it?
<gighen> vino is installed well
* Hso googles
<popey> Hso: I don't think it's in breezy
<andy__> madmike, i dont sorry. this is my first ta
<gighen> how can I run vino server?
<Hso> well, google has results so i'll check that out.. thanks
<popey> gighen: you don't *have* to use vino, there's vncserver which is separate
<andy__> madmike, no, this will be my first taste. ive used mandrake / mandriva for ages and anied a look at what else there was
<madmike> andy__, well i just thought... maybe ou could install it from a cd-version from 5.10 the upgrade to kubuntu and upgrade the rest from internet sources
<popey> hso no problem
<gighen> I've installed also vncserver
<andy__> madmike, yeah good suggestion!
<gighen> but anytime that I connect to server I don't see the desktop
<andy__> but i dont unfortunately
<gighen> but another desktop
<gighen> with one console
<Hso> http://usefulinc.com/software/phonemgr/images/prefs <-- hmm... I don't see USB on this image..
<popey> gighen: ahh, you want x11vnc
<popey> gighen: which operates like vino
<McNutella> where and how would I access a help document after installing something
<RandolphCarter> McNutella: /usr/share/doc/*package name*
<madmike> andy__, I can allways install kde over ubuntu and voil you've got kubuntu ... it's kubuntu is really just ubuntu with the additional kde packages
<McNutella> RandolphCarter: thank you
<gighen> I want to see what the user do (excuse me for my bad english)
<RandolphCarter> McNutella: you'll probably need a combination of 'zcat' and 'less'
<popey> gighen: yes, vino or x11vnc
<madmike> andy__, and xubuntu ist really just ubuntu with xfce packages
<andy__> madmike, thats cos KDE is the nuts :D
<gighen> thank you
<gighen> now I test x11vnc
<RandolphCarter> McNutella: I think it may get put into Yelp too (still not entirely certain about that, anyone know for certain?)
<McNutella> yelp eh :) cute
<Hso> I have another ubuntu question ;P I want to add an application/command to the 'Panel', I right clicked on the panel, selected 'Add to Panel', clicked 'Run Application' and 'Add'. I click on the new cog-icon, and it has a text box... what I want, is to somehow make it as and run the 'xkill' command when I click on the icon, without having to go through the pulldown menu all the time.. is that possible?
<madmike> andy__, I've got some friend that use mandrivia, some become happy with kubuntu some not... just don't kill you mandrivia-parition just yet  ;)
<andy__> already have
<RandolphCarter> hehe, looks like they do, and it's nicer than reading it in the console :) System->Help
<andy__> nothing to lose
<Hso> uh.. make it save and run **
<andy__> madmike, lan storage for all my docs and i can easily receate my apps
<g0dchild> can someone please advise...how do I use apt to upgrade to dapper?
<ferronica> i hav just installed nlan from synaptic manager now where it is???
<Hso> i don't know, g0dchild, i'm still a newbie to ubuntu ;(
<andy__> madmike, buffalo 100Gb wireless network storage
<popey> g0dchild: see #ubuntu+1
<andy__> :D
<gighen> perfect!
<Jimmey__> g0dchild, maybe sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<madmike> :)
<ferronica> sorry nload
<ompaul> !tell g0dchild about upgrade
<ompaul> g0dchild, see the message from the bot
<gighen> x11vnc is that I want!
<popey> :)
<gighen> thanks popey
<andy__> madmike, http://www.ecost.com/ecost/ecmac/shop/detail~dpno~474671.asp but 100Gb
<g0dchild> ompaul, will do. thx
<popey> no problsm
<ompaul> g0dchild, for all other dapper things #ubuntu+1 is the channel
<madmike> andy__, harddrive on lan rocks, I use a linksys with a usb-hardrive
<ferronica> i hav just installed nload from synaptic manager now where it is in system?????????????
<andy__> madmike, it IS the future
<ferronica> i hav just installed nload from synaptic manager now where it is in system?????????????
<andy__> madmike, operating sysem and apps on system, documents elsewhere
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<andy__> madmike, system dies....who cares, get it reinstalled
<ompaul> ferronica, you should know better than to repeat ...
<gighen> how start x11vnc at boot? and if user change ... I've to run newly x11vnc for new user?
<ferronica> lol
<ompaul> not funny
<andy__> ompaul, maybe its an echo :D
<kempo_> hello all
<Ohzie> I have universe servers, but not multiverse. :( Is there a way I can ad them?
<popey> gighen: you could get it to auto start for each user by putting it in .xsession i think in each users home directory
<ompaul> !tell Ohzie about multiverse
<ompaul> Ohzie, read the message from the bot
<madmike> andy__, seems to have a godd price.. what about the 'woman exceptance factor'?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gighen> ok ...
<andy__> madmike, how do you mean?
<gighen> thank you popey
<madmike> andy__, noisy?
<gighen> now I search documentation for x11vnc
<popey> gighen: be careful though, it wont have a password
<ompaul> ferronica, you run that in  a TerminX
<ompaul> ferronica, you run that in  a terminal that is
<madmike> andy__, i mean is it noisy to have it around the living room or is it okay?
<ferronica> ompaul: really i dont know
<andy__> madmike, sits in a cupboard on a towel so its fine
<gighen> I noted this
<ferronica> ompaul: what command
<ompaul> ferronica, the one you installed with synaptic
<madmike> andy__, my women doen't like when I install hardware with cables too many cabels and too much nise, that's why I ask ;P
<ferronica> ompaul: what command should i use???
<gighen> but vino is equivalent at x11vnc?
<andy__> maddler, stick it in yer loft and forget about it :D
<ferronica> ompaul: ok i just typed nload
<ferronica> ompaul: it worked
<fexor> hiho everybody, whould be anyone be as kind as answer me a few questions about LUA?
<ferronica> ompaul: but why it is not avaialable in internet
<ferronica> ompaul: but it showing in kilobits not in knilo bytes
<ompaul> ferronica, it is a command line program and it is called nload .... you really need to read the desktop guide, which is installed on your machine please read the section on cli and do some research on the internet - if you do not make an effort you will not understand things - its a network utility - and not everything is on the menu such as cd and ls
<dennis_> i dont know how to use an ftp client , i cant installed /find it
<dli> dennis_, firefox can do basic ftp downloading
<ferronica> ompaul: ok
<ferronica> ompaul: :(
<ompaul> ferronica, do this ->>man nload <<-
<dibblego> !services
<ubotu> services is, like, to view and alter system services, use one or more of rcconf, sysvconfig, sysv-rc-conf, update-rc.d or ls, ln and rm in /etc/rc?.d/
<dennis_> yes , but i must upload something
<dli> dennis_, okay, lftp is a great console client, "sudo apt-get install lftp"
<ferronica> ompaul: it worked
<dennis_> only type this into the consule?
<dli> dennis_, or, you would like to try, gftp
<dli> dennis_, yes, if you don't have synaptic opened
<ferronica> ompaul: is there any good graphical banwidth monitor
<ompaul> ferronica, no idea
<dli> ferronica, icewm has a nice nic traffic monitor, gnome has a system monitor
<fexor> is anyone familiar to LUA here?
<dibblego> how do I run a service at boot time?
<Jimmey__> ferronica, you can add the system monitor to your panel, and then make it display the network instead of or aswell as the CPU
<ferronica> ompaul: but it showing in bits not in bytes??? :(
<Jimmey__> fexor, that's that programming language used to with ET
<ferronica> dli: icewm?????
<Jimmey__> Just like Python. Kinda.
<ferronica> dli: what is that
<ompaul> ferronica, I told you read the man page and find out what switches / arguements to run with it, the first time I came across it was when you mentioned it and by reading the man page I get to this point >nload -u h eth1 <
<dli> ferronica, if you don't know what it is, never mind, (icewm is a nice wm)
<dennis_> that dont install anything
<fexor> does anyone know how to create an GUI in LUA?
<ferronica> nice wm ????
<aktiv[b] > when organizing folders in win, i used # to override alphabetical order, to make i.e. #B* folder above A* folder, how can i do this in ubuntu ?
<dli> dennis_, type "lftp" in a terminal
<ferronica> dli: nice wm what???
<Jimmey__> fexor, try in #lua
<fexor> kk, thx
<dli> ferronica, didn't I say "never mind"?
<Ohzie> Is gaim 2.x anywhere in any of the synaptic repos? I seem to remember it being somewhere, but I can't find it. This makes me think I'm missing a repository with beta stuff or something.
<dennis_> there stands : ltftp :~>
<ferronica> dli: lol
<gareth> anyone here have a HP5740?
<dli> Ohzie, gaim-2.0 is not released yet
<ferronica> dli: i want good bandwidth monitor, with nice graphical
<dennis_> what shall i do?
<dli> ferronica, gnome has a nice system monitor, didn't I say that?
<ferronica> dli: yes
<madmike> ferronica, what kind of bandwithd monitors have you tried ?
<dli> dennis_, do you know how to use an ftp client?
<dennis_> yes , but i cant see a ftp client
<dli> dennis_, "sudo apt-get install gftp", gftp is gui
<dli> dennis_, sorry for mentioning lftp, I should have said gftp
<Ohzie> dli: That's why I feel like I'm missing a repo with beta stuff. Because I swear to god in heaven that I got Gaim 2.x off of a synaptic repo somewhere.
<ferronica> dli: just downloded nload and bmon
<ferronica> dli: these two only
<marty> G'day all.. is there a complete newbie channel I can go to for some HDD install help?
<Ohzie> dli: Thanks, though.
<madmike> ferronica, I guess you are running ubuntu, right?
<dennis_> puh , it works , thanks
<Jimmey__> marty, right here :):)
<dli> ferronica, if you don't know how to use a gnome tool :( what can I say? it's GUI
<marty> OK.. I've just plugged in a new 250G HDD.. it's the first IDE (others are sata).  what do I do :)
<blaze> how to install realplayer? because it tells me that it couldn't find realplay
<ferronica> madmike: i am using ubuntu offcourse because KILL BILL :)
<crazy_penguin> marty: run a partitioner
<blaze> when i type sudo apt-get install realplay
<marty> crazy_penguin, such as?  As I said.. complete newbie
<ferronica> dli: what dose gnome means????
<bbrazil> marty: boot up
<ferronica> dli: i am really confusse
<crazy_penguin> marty: what system do you use?
<crazy_penguin> marty: os i mean
<marty> crazy_penguin, ubuntu 5.10
<lppcta> blaze: you want the codec or the actual player?
<crazy_penguin> marty: then run the install cd
<dli> ferronica, are you using ubuntu at all?
<blaze> both
<ferronica> dli: really i liked ubuntu, here i saw a big difference in internet speed
<madmike> ferronica, you can install a bandwitdh-monitor by right-click on top-panel
<ferronica> dli: yes UBUNTU
<g0dchild> hi, I am running the upgrade now- but just one more question- will the packages i've downloaded for breezy work on the new upgrade? Or do i need to download each and every one of 'em?
<crazy_penguin> marty: will help you to partition and install ubuntu
<lppcta> blaze: well i think the codec is in the w32codecs pack - sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ferronica> madmike: i hav deleted the top pannel
<marty> crazy_penguin: OK, I'll have a squiz at it and see how I go
<crazy_penguin> ok
<ferronica> madmike: customized as my use
<crazy_penguin> marty: ok
<madmike> ferronica, thats unlucky
<madmike> okay then
<blaze> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<blaze> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<blaze> is only available from another source
<blaze> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<blaze> and what does this mean?
<madmike> ferronica, well it works with the bottom panel too
<ompaul> !tell blaze about w32codecs
<lppcta> blaze: your sources.list needs updating
<madmike> ferronica, just right-click on the bottom-panel where there is some empty space
<g0dchild> ompaul, some help please?
<blaze> how to update it =) ?
<ompaul> blaze, read the message fro the bot, and please do not paste in this channel, that is what paste.ubuntu-nl.org is for
<lppcta> blaze: and possibly modifying to accept backports/multiverse
<blaze> ok, ompaul, sry
<dli> ferronica, okay, I will blame ubuntu then, for not letting you know what gnome is, but gnome is de from gnome.org, installed by ubuntu by default, ask ubotu about gnome
<madmike> ferronica, then you select "+ add to the panel" (or some such, I have ubuntu installed in german)
<ompaul> g0dchild, you need to join #ubuntu+1 for help with dapper
<ompaul> g0dchild, that is what we made that channel for
<g0dchild> right- i am there now-  :)
<madmike> ferronica, are you still with me?
<crux> omg! its my first time in ubuntu :| i did internet in one day :|
<ompaul> g0dchild, that is your home until June 1 :-)
<ferronica> madmike: yes
<ferronica> madmike: what to add
<ferronica> madmike: add pannel what???
<madmike> you should see a big dialog with some icons
<ferronica> ubotu gnome
<madmike> ferronica, no panic ;)
<madmike> ferronica, scroll all to way down to the systemmonitor icon
<paradox_boun1> Hi anyone have experience with X over ssh I am trying to run remote X programs from a machine with X via a server with out X on my laptop at home?
<ferronica> madmike: r u talking abot to add system monitor
<madmike> yes
<ferronica> madmike: i dont like that
<madmike> :)
<blaze> why isn't drag & drop working in xmms?
<madmike> ferronica, I use it every day
<blaze> and is there any way to make it work :) ?
<madmike> ferronica, what is wrong with it
<ferronica> madmike: nlad is better, i can show me total download and upload
<ferronica> madmike: my total traffic usage
<madmike> ferronica, well I guess I might try nlad then
<ompaul> maddler, that should be nload
<ferronica> madmike: i suggest u try it once :/
<ompaul> madmike, that should be nload
<madmike> ompaul, I shoudl switch
<blaze> can somebody help me with it?
<madmike> ompaul, I should switch my nick... maddler gets in the way all the time ;)
<ferronica> madmike: please please do it now and help me to get familiar to its figures :)
<ompaul> madmike, :-)
<madmike> ferronica, so you don't need any suggestion for a bandwitdh monitor anymore?
<ferronica> madmike: i need when u download nload
<vladuz976> does ubuntu have any app that is installed by default to view pdf?
<ferronica> madmike: after that
<madmike> ferronica, I try to stick with suggestions to stuff I allready know ;)
<bbrazil> paradox_boun1: so the server doesn't have an X server, but the laptop does?
<ferronica> madmike: please please
<ferronica> madmike: install for sometime and help me abot its figures
<paradox_boun1> OK don't worry about that I found out it is because the apps are trying to open on the server I need to set up port forwarding on the server.
<paradox_boun1> evince for pdf
<paradox_boun1> yes.
<ferronica> madmike: curr: 567 kBit/s what it mean
<madmike> ferronica, well one can allways try
<vladuz976> paradox_boun1: thanks
<bbrazil> paradox_boun1: not manually. ssh -X will do it for you
<ferronica> madmike: kBit/s????
<ompaul> ferronica, if you had a standard menu I would say Applications System Networking tools but as you think that removing the standard trolls is the way forward then you will will just (A) frustrate yourself because your being referred to stuff that is not there in your version of the world and (B) being unfair by demanding that the world bend to your installation - perhaps you should think a little on this
<madmike> kBit is 1024 bits
<paradox_boun1> the server is my co-lo it connects to the firewall at work which does some iptables port forwarding to my desktop
<madmike> kByte is 1024 bytes
<WildZeck> bites or bytes
<bbrazil> paradox_boun1: using ssh, everything runs over the ssh connection
<WildZeck> ?
<bbrazil> paradox_boun1: you can relay it via multiple ssh -X
<madmike> bytes
<ferronica> madmike: it mean it showing me in kilobits not in BYTES
<ferronica> madmike: right
<madmike> 1 byte = 8 bytes
<madmike> 1 byte = 8 bits
<madmike> sorry
<bbrazil> madmike: it depends
<ferronica> madmike: that i know LOL
<paradox_boun1> bbrazil: You can?
<bbrazil> paradox_boun1: yip. as long as the right programs are installed along the way to handle xauth
<madmike> ferronica, well what do you need to know then?
<madmike> bbrazil, why do you think so?
<bbrazil> madmike: 9bit bytes
<madmike> bbrazil, never heard of that
<bbrazil> madmike: the idea mostly dies
<bbrazil> madmike: *died
<paradox_boun1> What I would really like is to be able to do the stuff i was doing with RHAS where I sshed into the box and the hust ran system-config-xxxx and it popped up locally since there are going to be several progs running steadily.
<ompaul> error correction there bbrazil
<madmike> bbrazil, some kind of error correction or something?
<bbrazil> madmike: no, actually 9 bits in a byte. There's a reason the RFCs use 'octet'
<bbrazil> madmike: remember there are 18bit systems out there
<bbrazil> ompaul: an extra bit would only give error detection, you'd need hamming code for error correction
<madmike> bbrazil, hmm never heard of 18 bit systems, what are those?
<madmike> ferronica, what kind of help do you need woth nload?
<farous> how can i change my power save options. Is it a daemon that i can just stop
<ferronica> madmike: ok i got all abot nload
<bbrazil> madmike: some of the PDP series
<_harm> what is something that quitely runs in the background?
<_harm> what is that called
<_harm> ?
<ompaul> _harm, daemon?
<ferronica> madmike: hey can u send me ur desktop screenshot please :)
<_harm> no
<_harm> windows word for it :P
<_harm> i need it for an annual report
<bbrazil> _harm: service
<_harm> iam not going to say the production department was a deamon
<_harm> passive
<bbrazil> _harm: you can spell it daemon
<bbrazil> _harm: on windows it's either a driver or a service
<madmike> ferronica, nothing special about my desktop... I don't have nload running (just the man-page of it)
<ferronica> madmike: if u dont hav any problem???
<ferronica> madmike: whatever just send me
<madmike> ferronica, well you still seem to have one then?
<ferronica> madmike: If u can....
<_harm> bbrazil i meant passive :D
<aLPHa_LeaK> _harm, job maybe?
<aCiD2> Hey, anyone know how to get CPU specs (SSE support, etc)?
<_harm> alpha_leak i meant passive
<aLPHa_LeaK> oh.
<bbrazil> aCiD2: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Ayabara> should I install the ati drivers for my laptop if I don't plan on gaming?
<farous> how can i change my power save options. Is it a daemon that i can just stop. my screen goes blank every 2 min when i run on battery and it is irritating
<aCiD2> thanks bbrazil
<madmike> ferronica, I guess I'm man enought to take and send screenshot... I just don't know what you are about to do ;)
<shoofle> So in synaptic, if I press mark all upgrades, it marks a bunch of unauthorized upgrades and also marks several packages (which I quite like) for removal.  What is going wrong?
<madmike> bbrazil, interesting
<ferronica> madmike: just wanna to see
<ferronica> madmike: nothing special
<_harm> bbrazil and alpha_leak >> The personnel department is another vital department which runs passively, always noting down  things said and done. This department should not be underestimated as it takes care of a lot of small things.
<madmike> ferronica, okay
<ferronica> madmike: ok, how could i find my sound card is used by ubuntu not MOBO onboard
<bbrazil> _harm: monitoring, statistics gathering?
<_harm> i got it now :D (K) thx dude read the text thats what i was trying to type
<_harm> just couldnt find the word until i called my gf
<madmike> ferronica, the screenshot is ready to send
<madmike> ferronica, I'm not sure
<ferronica> madmike: ok send send
<Jimmey__> How can I take a screenshot whilst in non-graphical mode
<Caveman> copy paste?
<madmike> ferronica, hmm
<madmike> ferronica, hmm doesn't seem to work
<_harm> ferronica lol.. just highlite and paste it in a new document (select all > copy , then nano tekst.txt > paste save)
<bbrazil> Jimmey__: screen has that feature (called hardcopy)
<madmike> ferronica, you don't seem to get my screenshot
<ferronica> why
<ferronica> madmike: why???
<shoofle> so now it doesn't seem to care about the unauthorized packages, but it still wants to remove the two.  why could this be?
<ferronica> madmike: will i send u mine for trial
<madmike> ferronica, that is the question
<ferronica> madmike: wait
<madmike> ferronica, okay
<ferronica> madmike: accept it
<ferronica> madmike: check PM
<ferronica> madmike: there u will get as i think...............
<shoofle> RRRRR
<madmike> ferronica, the problem seems to be on my side
<ferronica> madmike: i just right clicked ur name and selected send file
<madmike> ferronica, I don't have me router setup for file-transfer via irc
<madmike> ferronica, I will have to reconfigure my router first :/
<ferronica> madmike: Do fast :(
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<ferronica> madmike: lets exchange our innovatives ideas,
<claymore666> hey all, i see that there is quake II for linux on this webpage, http://www.icculus.org/quake2/#download but what style/ type do i download for ubuntu ? :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> claymore666, deb
<madmike> ferronica, I'm sorry I'll need to go eating something haven't eaten anythin all day ;)
<shoofle> Does anyone know why synaptic would be wanting to remove two packages (one of which I do NOT want to get rid of) when I click "Mark all upgrade"?  Unfortunately I have to leave soon.
<ferronica> madmike: when will u back???
<ferronica> madmike: time? i am too feeling hungry
<ferronica> madmike: i will be back in 30 miniutes and you???
<madmike> ferronica, I'm only sporadically on this channel. I can't promise anything... I've got my wedding to plan
<madmike> ;)
<claymore666> Kamping_Kaiser, : what do you mean deb? :/
<claymore666> heh
<ferronica> madmike: LOL :)
<ferronica> madmike: anyway BY BY
<valehru> gah....Why oh god why am I getting "Segmentation Fault" when I try and run azureus
<Deadmeat> Hey. I must ask you guys, why does apt-get replies with this?
<Deadmeat> The following packages have been kept back:
<Deadmeat>   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<madmike> ferronica, good luck ;)
<ompaul> Deadmeat, what version?
<Deadmeat> ompaul: Of the OS?
<ompaul> Deadmeat, yes
<Deadmeat> ompaul: 5.10 Breezy
<Deadmeat> ompaul: I've got that reply for many weeks now, and I'm starting to wonder why it doesn't upgrades my kernel
<ompaul> Deadmeat, did you customise your kernel?
<claymore666> hmm
<claymore666> hey all, i see that there is quake II for linux on this webpage, http://www.icculus.org/quake2/#download but what style/ type do i download for ubuntu ? :(
<Deadmeat> ompaul: I haven't done any configuration except running apt-get on my server base-system installation
<ompaul> Deadmeat, try >> sudo apt-get -f install <<
<[Leo] > hi
<iceberg> hi
<iceberg> who's ice?
<Deadmeat> ompaul: Im really sorry. My Internet connection died.
<Deadmeat> ompaul: What was the last message you saw from me?
<ompaul> Deadmeat, we saw you disappear
<Deadmeat> All my computers got down
<ompaul> nothing after your question which I answered did you see the answer?
<Deadmeat> Nope, I don't think so
<ompaul> Deadmeat, try >> sudo apt-get -f install <<
<Deadmeat> ompaul: On my way!
<paradox_boun1> jim@emma:~$ echo $DISPLAY
<paradox_boun1> 0.0
<paradox_boun1> Still having problems with remote X I have configured everything in between to allow X forwarding but I am still getting error messages like this:
<paradox_boun1> jim@d127-ubuntu:~$ gaim
<paradox_boun1> (gaim:15371): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_display_get_name: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed
<paradox_boun1> ** (gaim:15371): WARNING **: cannot open display: unset
<paradox_boun1> jim@d127-ubuntu:~$
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<claymore666> hey all, i see that there is quake II for linux on this webpage, http://www.icculus.org/quake2/#download but what style/ type do i download for ubuntu ? :(
<_jason> paradox_boun1: it should be :0.0   , at least, that's what it is here
<fexor> Is here anyone familiar with LUA?
<Deadmeat> Omg. I don't know what's happening over here atm. All of a sudden my connection gets instable.
<Deadmeat> ompaul:   0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<paradox_boun1> locally it is but I am getting no response from when I run echo $DISPLAY
<ompaul> Deadmeat, what does uname -r tell you
<paradox_boun1> The machines at either end are ubuntu the two machines I am relaying through are debian sarge.
<Deadmeat> ompaul: 2.6.12-9-386
<paradox_boun1> Apparently ssh should automagically export the display variables
<roico> why was filight 7, which is "alpha", released after beta2?
<ompaul> Deadmeat, do this sudo apt-get install linux-image linux-headers - if your using nvidia or ati I you will need to reconfigure the desktop but other than that it should not be any grief it will want a reboot
<Deadmeat> ompaul: I don't have a desktop :)
<ompaul> my current kernel 2.6.12-10-386
<Deadmeat> Oh, do you have time for a short spam-message in PM?
<ompaul> work away but don't use the s word thanks :-)
<Deadmeat> ompaul, sure thing :)
<charbel> hey
<charbel> this is my first time online with ubuntu!!!
<aLPHa_LeaK> charbel, cool!
<aLPHa_LeaK> charbel, dapper or breezy?
<ompaul> charbel, you took your time we have been waiting for you and lots more for the last two years, ;-) welcome to #ubuntu how can we help you
<charbel> breezy
<MrRio> charbel, Welcome to ubuntu :)
<charbel> it took me ages and couldn't figure out what was wrong with the adsl modem
<claymore666> hey all, i see that there is quake II for linux on this webpage, http://www.icculus.org/quake2/#download but what style/ type do i download for ubuntu ? :(
<charbel> now I got a router ...
<ilba7r> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<charbel> never used gaim before... I seem to have connected fine to icq
<ompaul> charbel, they do make life a lot easier
<ilba7r> i am having an error trying to open the source-omatic page. can anyone confirm that it is an error from the site not my pc
<charbel> I configured msn.. but it didn't start
<charbel> what should I do so start msn (same for yahoo)
<ompaul> charbel, did you install "dapper" or "breezy"
<charbel> 5.10 , is that breezy?
<ompaul> yeap
<foffen> hey everyone, thanks for ubuntu! it's great!
<Jimmey__> charbel, right click on the icon in the top right, click accounts, and where it says "online", tick the box
<charbel> oh thanks!
<charbel> that worked, thans Jimmey!
<Jimmey__> charbel, you're welcome :)
<ompaul> charbel, if you tab after you type the first few letters you may find that auto completion works well
<aphonex> nainai de
<ompaul> aphonex, ?
<aphonex> 
<ompaul>  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Deadmeat> ompaul: You got a PM if you didn't notice :) so if you've the time, I'd be glad if you just could take a fast look at it :)
<ompaul> ? jp nippon
<foffen> anyone can give me pinter on how to install irssi? when i try sudo apt-get install irssi i get E: Package irssi has no installation candidate
<aphonex> 
<_jason> foffen: irssi-text is the package name but it should already be installed, just try typing irssi
<ompaul> Deadmeat, you have not sent one, I think you will have to register on the network
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<geforcex> aphonex
<Deadmeat> foffen: apt-get install irssi-text
<foffen> it was, thanks! it xirssi the gui addon?
<Deadmeat> ompaul: Oh, darn... I'll check that out as well
<aphonex> 
<Deadmeat> foffen: Dunno :)
<foffen> =) thaks anyway
<aphonex> LumaQQ
<geforcex> 
<ompaul> geforcex, what language is that, looks chinese but .. I could be wrong
<aLPHa_LeaK> japanese?
<aLPHa_LeaK> eh?
<aphonex> 
<geforcex> LumaQQ
<geforcex> chinese
<aLPHa_LeaK> k
<aphonex> 
<geforcex> ??
<ompaul> okay then this is an english language channel does this not help
<foffen> i've been an MS admin for 10 years almost but this is my first real linux instalation, i feel like i guess my mom doesn when i tru to explain windows stuff to her haha
<ompaul>  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<aphonex> 
<Senilix> aphonex: du. jeg synes at du skal skrive p engelsk.
<aphonex> LumaQQ
<geforcex> QQ:646301936
<aphonex>  5.10
<Senilix> aphonex, geforcex: det er s irriterende nr folk skriver p andre sprk p en engelsksprklig kanal, skjnner du.
<Deadmeat> Damn. Now I have to figure out what my password is, haha
<freeflying> ompaul: hi
<geforcex>  i will chat with him alonely
<nilvio> !wow
<ubotu> well, wow is To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<Deadmeat> brb
<ompaul> freeflying, thanks
<Falluccer> hello
<freeflying> ompaul: np
<thomas_> I'm getting the following error when trying to compile the latest alsa drivers; http://pastebin.com/715099
<Falluccer> i'm running windows 2000 right now and herd that microsoft is going to cut support for the older operating systems like 2000. I found Linspire through a friend and really liked it, but I didn't like the fact that it wasn't free. Then I was reading through some linspire stuff and you were one of there competitors so I figured i'd take a look at ubuntu.
<octan> howdy all.. im trying to compile cryptosetup.. but during the configure it exeit with this error:
<octan> checking for poptGetArgs in -lpopt... no
<octan> configure: error: You need popt to compile.
<octan> wtf is popt
<_jason> octan: popt (3)             - Parse command line options
<marty> G'day all.. I'm trying to add an IDE drive to a setup with 2 SATA's.. I can't get the system to recognise the IDE.. any ideas?
<metatag> hi isa
<octan> _jason, ahh so i need libpopt-dev
<metatag> hi spacey
<_jason> octan: yeah, probably
<ompaul> Falluccer, get a live CD play around with it and move to an install a few days later go to www.ubuntu.com and click on the download link
<ubuntu> hi
<Falluccer> I have a few questions because I'm new to linux, and ubuntu. Is the desktop near the same as Windows
<ubuntu> hello
<Waerner> Falluccer: It's easy to use. If you can handle the Windows-desktop, you can handle the Gnome- and KDE desktop :)
<_jason> Falluccer: you should give the livecd a try, so you can give it a test run before you install it on your hard drive
<Falluccer> ok, also, no spyware and viruses...
<metatag> hi ubuntu
<_jason> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<iNiku> soun
<iNiku> oops
<metatag> hi digen
<metatag> hu nwonknu
<metatag> hi cler
<Ayabara> anyone with lineak experience here?
<milladiou_dediou> ola
<metatag> Ayabara : wats lineak ?
<milladiou_dediou> good day
<Zezin> Does anybody know is the next Ubuntu will have a better NTFS support?
<Trackilizer> hi
<Trackilizer> any body gay??
<milladiou_dediou> good vinos
<Trackilizer> :>
<_jason> Zezin: define better?
<Trackilizer> no
<_jason> !offtopic
<Falluccer> when I install ubuntu, can I run it right from dos
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<metatag> Zanin : of course
<milladiou_dediou> in vinos veritas
<Ayabara> metatak: linux easy access keyboard I think it means. I'm trying to get the media keys on my laptop to control Headphone volume instead of Internal speaker volume
<Ayabara> lineakd
<metatag> Fallucer : yes
<Zezin> Jason, well at Kn0oppix there are no Bugs when some directories have `  ^ ~  etc...
<_jason> Falluccer: no, ubuntu is its own operating system.  It doesn't run through dos
<Zezin> at Ubuntu
<Zezin> the is a wrong ecoding
<milladiou_dediou> tchin tchin
<Falluccer> no I mean, can I install it from dos
<_jason> Zezin: try mounting with nls=utf8 as an option
<metatag> Fallucer : yes
<Zezin> and this causes me lots of problems :)
<Falluccer> I'm gonna reformat my drive
<Abountu> to install skype using synaptic (or apt-get) what should I do?
<Falluccer> I've already backed up what I need to
<_jason> Falluccer: you just pop in the install cd and reboot, it will boot from the cd and you install from there
<Zezin> OIC... simple like that?
<metatag> Falluccer : its really easy.. just pop in the cd and reboot
<ompaul> Falluccer, no you can't you need an install cd it is going to own the hard drive if you want it to, how bigh is the hard drive
<Falluccer> 10gb
<Falluccer> not big
<metatag> Falluccer :  fine
<Falluccer> I'm a casual user
<ompaul> Falluccer, got an install CD?
<Falluccer> downloading the iso, and then burning it
<Zezin> Hey Jason, thank you very much! I'll try this!
<_jason> Zezin: np, hope it works
<metatag> Zezin : no problem
<metatag> hi _jason
<Abountu> hello...  to install skype using synaptic (or apt-get) what should I do?
<_jason> metatag: hi
<Falluccer> what are the system requirements for ubuntu
<metatag> !requirements_ubuntu
<ubotu> metatag: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<metatag> !ubuntu_requirements
<ubotu> metatag: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<metatag> strange
<Falluccer> !ubuntu_requirements
<metatag> !howto_make_the_bot_work
<ubotu> metatag: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> Falluccer, what size is the box in terms of proc and ram and video card
<thomas_> I need help installing alsa drivers
<metatag> thomas_ : hi
<ompaul> Falluccer, you should read this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<metatag> thomas_ : do you know how to make mayonnaise?
<ompaul> metatag, your really offtopic
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<metatag> ompaul : how we measure if something is offtopic ?
<ompaul> by it not being a ubuntu support query
<metatag> what is the scope of an ubuntu support query?
<metatag> ompaul : what is the scope of an ubuntu support query?
<Falluccer> ompaul, i'm running a 455mhz pentium II, 256mb of ram, and an 8mb graphics
<metatag> Fallucer : it will work like a charm
<Bill_Gates> the ral slim shady
<Bill_Gates> real*
<metatag> this is offtopic
<ompaul> Falluccer, if you find that slow install xubuntu-desktop after the base install - depends on what you want to do
<Bill_Gates> the query bary fery
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Bill_Gates> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<metatag> Bill_Gates : don't be off topic else ompaul will ban u...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<metatag> hey!
<metatag> that was rude mate
<Bill_Gates> yes?
<octan> has anyone expericance wirh cryptsetup?
<metatag> ompaul : that was rude
<iNiku> bah, what's wrong with these people?
<Abountu> why isn't mp3 files playing?! can anyone help plz?
<metatag> duno
<thomas_> can someone please help me with thie error? I get it when compiles alsa-utils http://pastebin.com/715120
<metatag> iNiku : they keep banning people
<ompaul> !tell Abountu about restricted formats
<iNiku> metatag: I didn't mean those people.
<metatag> iNiku : who?
<kuja> What's the best way to get access to Windows files via a Linux box? Windows is installed through VMWare Player so perhaps mounting isn't the best idea. Would I use Samba?
<mustard__> can you change the resolution in a virtual terminal without rebooting?
<octan> thomas_ the error is obviouse
<iNiku> thomas_: sounds like you're missing a file. but why are you compiling alsa-utils in the first place?
<shutdown> Hello everybody!! I am Shutdown, an italian boy... I am 16!
<octan> thomas_, No such file or directory
<shutdown> _jason: Hello My Friend!!
<shutdown> :-D
<mustard__> come to think of it, what would be the kernel option to get a high resolution in terminal?
<iNiku> thomas_: why not just sudo apt-get install alsa-utils?
<shyboy> lu
<thomas_> iMiki, my audigy 4 isn't working, it only works with the newest alsa
<iNiku> thomas_: oh, I see
<shyboy> french?
<metatag> thomas_ : iNiku is right
<iNiku> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<metatag> thomas_ : better do wat he says
<octan> who has used cryptsetup?
<shyboy> thank
<tuxit> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<thomas_> its compile perfectly before, just doesn't work now, what could I be missing for the compile? iNiku
<octan> <thomas_> did you run make clean | distclean before you started the configure ?
<thomas_> no
<octan> try that
<iNiku> thomas_: is it a cvs snapshot or a release?
<thomas_> release
<slvmchn> is it possible to assign the mp3 filetype to xmms instead of xine? when i play music in xine it freezes the window, and i have to reboot to get control of my soundcard back
<slvmchn> and my girlfriend just double clicked this song and now i can't close it
<_jason> ubotu: tell slvmchn about defaultapp
<octan> <slvmchn> yes.. its easy in kde
<octan> ops.. you prob use gnome ;:P
<thomas_> thomas@clamp:~/Desktop/alsa-utils-1.0.11$ make clean | distclean
<thomas_> bash: distclean: command not found
<thomas_> make: *** [clean-recursive]  Broken pipe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<octan> LOL
<octan> <thomas_> make clean or make distclean
<bbrazil> thomas_: make distclean
<ompaul> slvmchn, so what youwant to do is to right click on an mp3 icon and set the default from there
<slvmchn> excellent, thank you
<slvmchn> that was painless
<octan> <thomas_> distclean isnt always included.
<slvmchn> thanks guys
<ompaul> slvmchn, so you can set the default with open with other application
<octan> anyway.. who has used cryptsetup?
<thomas_> octan, didn't work
<octan> distclean?
<thomas_> wel,l it cleaned, but I then did ./configure, and then make, but same error
<octan> ok
<octan> try redownloadng the source
<thomas_> already did
<octan> cos your missing a file
<octan> try the cvs
<thomas_> I tried it with a different source aswell
<thomas_> tried cvs too
<Falluccer> are network connections on ubuntu easy to set up
<thomas_> I saw one other person with the error on ubuntuforums, but he didn't resolve it
<iNiku> I have a feeling the file should be created during the build
<thomas_> thats what I think
<iNiku> no idea what a .gmo file might be, though
<metatag> ompaul
<Abountu> hi I'm  trying "sudo apt-get ... "  it's giving me an error:
<Abountu> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Falluccer> hey, I was just wondering, which web browser works best with Ubuntu
<Abountu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Abountu> Falluccer: I guess the answer is Firefox
<_jason> Abountu: is synaptic open?
<Falluccer> wasn't opera proven to be better then firefox
<Falluccer> or is firefox more optimized for linux
<iNiku> the Opera 9 beta is really nice.
<Falluccer> I don't like the widgets in it though
<[TnJ] Baffo> hi all
<Falluccer> so I went back to 8.5
<metatag> hi
<metatag> wats up?
<iNiku> what's wrong with them?
<[TnJ] Baffo> can i ask a couple of questions about ubuntu?
<_jason> [TnJ] Baffo: no need to ask for permission, just ask away
<[TnJ] Baffo> ok
<[TnJ] Baffo> between the languages there is also italian?
<metatag> iNiki : wiht ompaul ?
<Falluccer> what drive partition does Ubuntu use
<iNiku> metatag: huh?
<metatag> iNiki : whats wrong with whom?
<iNiku> I was asking Falluccer what's wrong with the opera 9 widgets.
<[TnJ] Baffo> so? anyone got an answer?
<jakel> hi, i was wondering where i can get ubuntulooks gtk+2 engine
<[TnJ] Baffo> please
<metatag> oh sorry
<_jason> [TnJ] Baffo: yes, you can even join #ubuntu-it and speak in Italian with ubuntu users
<[TnJ] Baffo> oh thanks a lot
<Falluccer> nothing, I just don't like the widgets, plus I didn't really need the widgets
<Netcat> hi guys .. I want to have career in linux on server side... Right now i'm just a newbie in linux.. Can anyone suggest me some helpful links with the help of which i'll be able to shape my career and stay on the right track
<[TnJ] Baffo> do you have tryied ubuntu under MS virtual pc 2004?
<metatag> ompaul : wats trolling ?
<[TnJ] Baffo> *tried
<iNiku> Falluccer: you know you can turn them off, right? :)
<iNiku> Falluccer: 9 beta just seems to work a lot better than 8.5 in all respects for me
<Falluccer> didn't get that far into it before putting 8.5 back on
<iNiku> looks nicer too
<metatag> Netcat : break things and repair
<iNiku> and I love the content blocking feature.
<metatag> Netcat : needs practice
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<iNiku> the beta has been perfectly stable for me, too
<Falluccer> well I'll probally use 9 once I install ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ADSL-TPLUS-82-30.telecomplus.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<iNiku> heh, thanks.
<Falluccer> are the widgets any good
<nmetalburuk> hey guys
<Invader_zim> Hello there :)
<iNiku> Falluccer: dunno. like you, I haven't felt any need for them so I just turned them off
<Falluccer> i tried using one or two, and they slowed down speed and start up time
<Invader_zim> I would like to get some sort of Torrent program to work on my Ubuntu server which i can use throught the console any suggestion?
<iNiku> Falluccer: in my experience rendering and compatibility has been much improved over 8.5 and those are probably the main points for me.
<Falluccer> azureus
<iNiku> and I love the usability of opera in general
<[TnJ] Baffo> i have to go
<Falluccer> or the regular bittorrent client
<[TnJ] Baffo> bye
<[TnJ] Baffo> and thanks
<Invader_zim> can i install that with apt-get?
<devie> why isn't NVU available from apt-get anymore?
<iNiku> azureus won't work on the console, obviously
<Falluccer> I don't know if you can, www.bittorrent.com
<thomas_> anyone able to help? Is there a list of the depencies needed to compile alsa?
<Invader_zim> thanks :)
<Invader_zim> Im installing bittorrent now
<Falluccer> you should find a linux version there
<nmetalburuk> I'm having problems installing my Nvidia drivers - I've tried sditing xorg.conf manually, running countless scripts, and everything leads me to the smae error message
<Invader_zim> I hope i can use bittorrent throught the console
<Invader_zim> My server is sitting in my roof not in the mood to clime up there now
<MisterN> hi
<nmetalburuk> (EE) Fatal server error No screens found
<Falluccer> how do you keep your server from overheating
<nmetalburuk> is that to me?
<iNiku> Invader_zim: the official bittorrent client used to have both a command line client and an ncurses (ascii graphics) one
<Blissex> Falluccer: is that a question?
<iNiku> Invader_zim: not sure if they are there anymore but I would think so
<aLPHa_LeaK> Invader_zim, bittorrent should already be installed. iirc the command is btdownload_headless for the console...
<Falluccer> Invader zim_ how do you keep your server from overheating
<Invader_zim> I just installed bittorent through apt-get but it doesnt look like It has man pages
<Invader_zim> HAHA i dont
<Invader_zim> I hope it doesnt catches on fire one day
<iNiku> btdownloadcurses or btdownloadheadless, I think
<Invader_zim> thank you iNiku :)
<iNiku> Invader_zim: you have to give the .torrent file on the command line
<Falluccer> don't use the main bittorrent engine
<nmetalburuk> so could you guys give us a hand?
<iNiku> and there are tons of options
<Falluccer> hey thanks for the help and chatting everyone, I'll be on in an hour or two when my download is finished
<iNiku> Invader_zim: however, you know you can run a GUI BT client on your server and just use your linux workstation as a display (assuming you have one)?
<nmetalburuk> no?
<iNiku> Invader_zim: if you're not familiar with the X windowing system, that's the cool thing about it
<Invader_zim> yeah I do :)
<devie> this is kind of dumb, why isn't NVU available through apt-get?
<_jason> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: (Complete Web Authoring System), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 8349 kB, Installed size: 26468 kB
<_jason> ubotu: tell devie about universe
<Invader_zim> but i can figure out the console
<Invader_zim> I hope
<iNiku> Ivaldi: yeah, but the thing is, the official bt client is crap
<iNiku> er, Invader_zim
<Invader_zim> very crap?
<iNiku> Invader_zim: you'll get much better download rates and general usability with something else
<devie> kind of weird, last time I installed breezy I didn't have to change my sources.list to get nvu
<thomas_> anyone? I really need to get this working
<iNiku> like ktorrent, or azureus which is java
<Invader_zim> I see I need to look around
<thomas_> is there deb files for the latest alsa?
<Invader_zim> shit I know and that is not console most probably
<iNiku> Invader_zim: you can still run it remotely over X
<Invader_zim> even though I dont have Gnome installed?
<iNiku> Invader_zim: it has nothing to do with gnome
<Chri[s] > or vpn
<iNiku> X has worked remotely since way before Gnome even existed :)
<Invader_zim> OK I see
<iNiku> Invader_zim: from a unix workstation running X, "ssh -X server my_x_application"
<iNiku> and magically, the application should pop up on the screen of your workstation
<Chri[s] > heh magic
<devie> getting apt-get now, thnx
<Invader_zim> great :)
<devie> errr
<devie> nvu
<Invader_zim> thank you
<Invader_zim> lemme get into my ubuntu quick
<Invader_zim> and try
<devie> I switched to SuSE for all of about an hour
<iNiku> Invader_zim: you can try it with xclock or whatever
<devie> then came running back to Ubuntu
<iNiku> ssh -X server xclock
<Invader_zim> Talk to you now now iNiku, thanks for the help
<Invader_zim> cheers guys
<siccness> Hey guys!
<devie> can I run KDE apps from Gnome, as long as I have KDE installed?
<Chri[s] > yes
<Chri[s] > it just requires that you have QT LIbs
<Abountu> this one should be easy, I hope somebody can help me, I can see the different disks mapped, as sda1 / sda2 / sdb1.... but if I dbl click it says The folder contents could not be displayed, you do not have the permissions necessary to view the contes of  sdb1 ...
<gnomefreak> devie: yes
<Abountu> can you help?
<devie> I thought so, did an apt-get of konversation, and it prompted me to install the libs, so I assumed it would work
<gnomefreak> devie: yes
<siccness> Abountu: chmod
<vladuz976> is there a command line dictionary?
<gnomefreak> damn lag bad here
<devie> brb
<siccness> gnomefreak: I copped the lag as well.
<aLPHa_LeaK> Abountu, what filesystem type are they using?
<Abountu> chmod  777 /media/sda1 ...?
<dli> any suggestion for desired but missing tools on livecd?
<siccness> Yeah, you'll have to use sudo
<siccness> sudo chmod...
<blaze_> how to install a C/C++ compilator ?
<tofarley> sweet
<Frogzoo> blaze_: 'sudo apt-get build-essential'
<Abountu> ok thnaks siccness.. I'll try that,
<Frogzoo> blaze_: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<siccness> :)
<siccness> Abountu: Just out of curiosity, what FS is it?
<blaze_> Frogzoo, i'll try :)
<Abountu> siccness: it's still not opening!
<Abountu> drwxr-xr-x   5 root root 16384 1970-01-01 01:00 sda1
<blaze_> build-essential is already the newest version.
<blaze_> Frogzoo,
<siccness> Abountu: Chmod the location, not the device.
<Frogzoo> blaze_: so you should now have gcc & g++ & you're good to go...
<siccness> my bad
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me what program can i install to see tv on the pc?
<Thug-N-Me> how will i use 10 Gb of 120 gb hdd for windows and the rest ubuntu ? so i can make a dual boot and start which ever i want ?
<cellfish> how would i enable access to a ntfs HD on ubuntu?
<Thug-N-Me> what would be the best way ? install ubuntu first and leave 10 Gb free space so i can install windows later on ... or install windows first ?
<blaze_> Frogzoo, and.. an editor?
<blaze_> i mean.. something like DevC++ ?
<Chri[s] > Thug-N-Me: Make 10 gigs of it in 3 partitions /, /boot and swap
<cellfish> like the system sees the hard disk but when i choose 'enable' in the administration in disks, it doesn't do anything
<Frogzoo> blaze_: for writing code, emacs or vi are both good
<Chri[s] > Thug-N-Me: Install windows first
<Thug-N-Me> Chri[s]   well the 10 Gb of 120 i would like to be windows ... abnd the rest 110 GB ubuntu
* Frogzoo waits for the inevitable editor war...
<siccness> Thug-N-Me: installing linux first will mean you'll have to edit bootlosfrt config, i believe
<Thug-N-Me> Chri[s]  so install windows first and make what ?
<siccness> *bootloader
* tuxit sits back with popcorn, vi versus emacs yay
<roryy> !ed
<ubotu> ed is the standard editor! ed, man! man ed!
<Thug-N-Me> siccness  yeah ...
<siccness> So really, your call. Be easier to install windows first, than linux.
<Chri[s] > Thug-N-Me: no no you can set partitions in windows and linux, so when you install windows tell it 10 gigs
<siccness> Just my opinion though.
<Thug-N-Me> Chri[s]  install windows and make a 10 Gb partition for it right ? and rest 110 gb leave it unformated @?
<Chri[s] > Thug-N-Me: Correct
<blaze_> i don't have emacs
<blaze_> i mean it won't start
<siccness> anyone here use irssi? if so, how dyou close private windows?
<siccness> *how do
<Thug-N-Me> Chri[s]  and then when im going to install ubuntu how will i tell to leave the 10 Gb with windows on it and use ONLY the rest of the space left ?
<_jason> siccness: /window close, or /wc for short
<siccness> thanks mate :)
<roryy> blaze_: have you installed the emacs21 package ?
<siccness> Thug-N-Me: Just make sure you don't select the windows partition :)
<Chri[s] > Thug-N-Me: a good way to setup your partitions on your linux is in blocks like, maybe 10 gigs for the whole system aka /, 250 megs for /boot, 1 gig for swap space, and then i just dump the rest of the 90 gigs in /home
<blaze_> roryy, nope :)
<blaze_> i'm installing it now
<roryy> blaze_: ubuntu, alas, does not come with emacs installed by default
<Thug-N-Me> siccness and how will i know which one has windows on it ?
<siccness> It'll say NTFS
<siccness> as the FileSystem.
<blaze_> roryy, ok, thank you :)
<siccness> Which means, you'll have "Unpartitioned" - select that one.
<Thug-N-Me> siccness ohh i see
<Thug-N-Me> siccness ok
<Thug-N-Me> Chri[s]  siccness  someone said to install linux first .. is it better ?
<valehru> Hey guys, having a problem with 32 bit firefox in ubuntu
<samuli> it's better to install windows first
<siccness> Installing Windows first will probably be easier for you.
<valehru> the icon is missing: http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/1127/screenshot5im.png
<valehru> theres an example
<siccness> and I'd usually install windows first.
<tofarley> hrmm, what is a good AIM/MSN/ICQ messenger program?
<tofarley> I'm not a fan of Gaim
<Chri[s] > heh what they said
<siccness> GAIM
<siccness> Oh, heh.
<Frogzoo> tofarley: GAIM
<tofarley> heh, the gaim fanboys are in full force today :)
<siccness> Good to see I'm not the only one not reading :P
<Frogzoo> :/
<tahorg> tofarley: any irc client + bitlbee
<siccness> Thug-N-Me: Are you planning on install it now?
<Thug-N-Me> yes
<siccness> (Win/Ubuntu) that is.
<siccness> Do you have another computer with internet access?
<Thug-N-Me> yeah
<siccness> Well, I'm happy to stay up awhile to assist you through it all.
<siccness> I'll have to throw the kettle on though :P
<Thug-N-Me> :))
<Thug-N-Me> heh ok thanks
<Luigi17> hola voy a instalar ubuntu en mi maquina y quisiera q me recomendarais una version para q me instale o me espero a q salga una nueva?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Stc> hello
<siccness> Hey!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cellfish> how does one use an ntfs drive from inside ubuntu? like what needs to be done?
<siccness> cellfish, not quite sure but I lost all my data because of it.
<_jason> ubotu: tell cellfish about ntfs
<siccness> (writing to it, anyway).
<Ahmuck> hi, i am having problems with some packages
<Ahmuck> plone to be specific
<Ahmuck> it states that it will BREAK because of plone2
<Ahmuck> however there is no plone2
<cellfish> according to the 'ubotu' dialog, the mounting of ntfs drives in 5.10 is automatic (that's what i'm using)
<jfried> hi
<cellfish> but i still can't access it.. it's not seen in the browse folders dialog
<jfried> does anyone know, how i can set the audio recording time in rosegarden4 to more than 3:30 minutes?
<fourat> how to install the latest kernel version 	2.6.17-rc4 on my ubuntu with apt ? i would like to see if with the latest kenel version i will no longer have problems with my sata disk (laptop)
<esj> tried installing vmware workstation 5.5 on my laptop (running 5.10) and now it locks up durring X startup and I can't get to any of the virtual consoles.  Any ideas on how to debug/recover?
<fourat> !backports
<ubotu> from memory, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<fourat> !kernel
<lppcta> esj: you could stop the vmware services from running at boot time
<esj> lppcta: I expect that would need to use live CD to do that?
<lppcta> esj: you would need access to the system.
<iNiku> booting to single user mode should work
<Lejban> gam_server running 70% cpu constant, anyone have a solution?
<lppcta> esj: you could probably do it through the live cd though using chroot
<thoreauputic> Lejban: sudo killall gam-server  :)
<esj> or as somebody else said, single user mode
<siccness> heheh thoreauputic :P
<esj> I wasn't thinking terribly clearly at 2 a.m. when it failed.  ;-)
<thoreauputic> siccness: seriously - it just respawns :)
<siccness> :-)
<siccness> I'm so awfully close to removing Windows completely, but I need it for visual basic :(
<popey> siccness: you can run windows in qemu under ubuntu
<esj> let me try and recover that I will be back to ask questions about figuring out why it failed.  I know I used the right compiler (3.4)
<popey> siccness: so you can just boot up windows when you need it inside linux
<lppcta> siccness: vb 6.0 runs under wine. vb.net runs under mono
<siccness> Hmm
<esj> siccness: I have run Windows under qemu and it's really horrible
<thoreauputic> hmm.. actually it's gam_server and killall won't do it I don't think
<esj> you might try and do what I'm doing which is running it under VM Ware
<popey> esj: works very well here with latest cvs of qemu
<esj> are you using the accelerator?
<siccness> I'd rather not run windows whatsoever, but i'll have a look into wine.
<popey> yes
<thoreauputic> esj:  kqemu is much faster ( but I've only used it with linux distros)
<thoreauputic> still pretty slow though...
<popey> win98se boots in about 11 seconds or so in my qemu
<popey> maybe a bit less
<siccness> Heh
<marcel__> hello, what is the cups username / passwd for admin?
<lppcta> siccness: wine isn't actually running windows, it's just passes calls onto linux
<siccness> Yeah lppcta.
<thoreauputic> popey: well, w98 is old - it isn't as bloated as XP
<jfried> does anyone know, how i can set the audio recording time in rosegarden to more than 3:30 minutes?
<popey> xp doesn't take long here either
<Fr3d> d
<esj> Here's my challenge.  I need it for a couple of things.  First a speech-recognition (I'm handicapped yada yada yada), second is to produce bubbles for dedicated applications for an open-source project I run
<Rayman> can I preview incomplete divx/xvid? I can't seek past 00:00:05
<siccness> I'll definitely look into wine, if it's stable using vb6.0, then I'll be extremely happy.
<fourat> how to install the latest kernel version 	2.6.17-rc4 on my ubuntu with apt ? i would like to see if with the latest kenel version i will no longer have problems with my sata disk (laptop)
<siccness> The other option was to manually work vb files in a text editor.
<siccness> But that's not so easy ;P
<iskywalker_> hi!
<iskywalker_> i cant convert formulae from latex to html with latex2html
<hastesaver> iskywalker_, what does it say?
<popey> just booted to xp in qemu - no more than 40 seconds or so to get to the desktop
<iskywalker_> the images just look black and with nonsense
* Thug-N-Me brb
<siccness> 40seconds? eek :P
<chaos_of_apocaly> i instaled tvtime but when i use it it exits automatically.what can i do??
<iskywalker_> chaos_of_apocaly: strace
<iskywalker_> strace tvtime
<popey> that's a full boot from cold siccness with windows running off a usb disk! :)
<IR0ND4GG3R> HEY IM A NEWB HOW DO I GET SUN JAVA IN SO I CAN USE FROSTWIRE?
<Morimando> hey chaps i need some helf. is anyone available?
<hastesaver> IR0ND4GG3R, first, turn off capslock
<hastesaver> IR0ND4GG3R, next, read !restricted
<chaos_of_apocaly> it stil does not work
<lppcta> siccness:http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=130 <---- says vb is gold, which means it runs well.although you might have some problems with ActiveX
<hastesaver> !tell IR0ND4GG3R about restricted
<Morimando> got a localization problem i guess, on a website i move the umlauts are missing
<IR0ND4GG3R> wheres that at?
<siccness> Thanks lppcta, i wasnt expecting such good help!
<hastesaver> IR0ND4GG3R, read the link ubotu sent you. (or type /msg ubotu restricted )
<lppcta> siccness :)
<iskywalker_> chaos_of_apocaly: strace tells you why it doesnt work, it doesnt correct the error
<imsorryi> hi
<Lejban> gam_server running 70% cpu constant, anyone?
<hostix> Hey
<iskywalker_> Morimando: maybe the input method is wrong, you can set it on the html, see selfhtml
<chaos_of_apocaly> with mplayer i can see tv?
<hostix> how can i get root privs?
<hybrid> chaos_of_apocaly: it is possible
<hybrid> hostix: you need to use sudo
<chaos_of_apocaly> how
<the_mr_bong_show> how is every one today
<hostix> sudo was it called :D
<lppcta> chaos_of_apocaly: yes - mplayer "dvb://Channel name"
<iskywalker_> chaos_of_apocaly: sure: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l
<hybrid> hostix: sudo <command> and enter your user pass
<BlueEagle> !tell hostix about sudo
<hastesaver> iskywalker_, I don't know... look at the HTML source, see what image it links to, see if that image is present, see if you can view that image...
<hostix> i know about sudo
<chaos_of_apocaly> on the terminal?
<siccness> lol
<hostix> i just couldn't remember what is what called
<hybrid> chaos_of_apocaly: yes
<BlueEagle> hostix: well then why do you ask how to get root access?
* terribleCabbage waves.
<iskywalker_> hastesaver: already did it
<iskywalker_> the images just look crappy
<Morimando> We moved the page from suse 8 server to suse 9.3 server and now ubuntu breezy server, but from the 2nd server on the umlauts are fucked
<hostix> what it was*
<BlueEagle> hostix: ahh.
<hostix> thx
<hostix> bye bye
<IR0ND4GG3R> ok i found the thing
<BlueEagle> morimando: How are the umlats coded in the web pages, and are the pages valid?
<IR0ND4GG3R> but how do i change the location
<lppcta> chaos_of_apocaly: if you have a tv pci card, then you can use - mplayer "dvb://channel". although you might need to use the scanning tools to find the channels first
<BlueEagle> morimando: ie do you use &ouml; instead of  or was it 
<IR0ND4GG3R> i would neeed to make chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin directed to the file in my home folder for example
<IR0ND4GG3R> so what would i put and where
<Morimando> There are some where no &xuml is used, so these are the ones that don't work
<iskywalker_> Morimando: file muh.html
<hastesaver> IR0ND4GG3R, use "cd <directory_name>" to go that directory. If you're not comfortable with using the terminal, read !easyubuntu
<BlueEagle>  even
<the_mr_bong_show> the_mr_bong_show says i
<the_mr_bong_show> hi
<Morimando> muh.html?
<IR0ND4GG3R> where can i read that at
<BlueEagle> morimando: &xuml; isn't a character I've ever seen. How is the encoding set?
<Morimando> sorry that i meant to shorten &auml &ouml &uuml ^^
<Morimando> so i say &Xuml ^^
<hastesaver> IR0ND4GG3R, type "/msg ubotu easyubuntu"
<BlueEagle> ahh
<BlueEagle> morimando: Well you need the semicolon after &Xuml
<BlueEagle> ie &Xuml;
<lppcta> !tell IROND4GG3R about easyubuntu
<Morimando> ah some hint maybe: in putty i haven't got umlauts even in the programs themselves, yet if i work local on the server, i got the umlauts as needed
<iskywalker_> Morimando: muh.html was only a example
<BlueEagle> morimando: ubuntu uses utf-8 and not iso8859-1 I think suse 8 used iso8859-1 character encoding. Try altering the setting in putty when connecting.
<hastesaver> something's wrong with the insQEMU.sh script mentioned at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KQEmu ?
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: worked for me...
<hastesaver> I get "cp: cannot stat `kqemu/kqemu.ko': No such file or directory"
<IR0ND4GG3R> so when i use easy ubuntu will that put in the java i need for frostwire
<the_mr_bong_show> 02 what are some of the things i can do on ubuntu
<Larsson-Sweden> When trying to to play a video with fbxine, i get "video port failed" . It worked fine in Suse.
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: did you follow the full instructions? And is this on breezy?
<BlueEagle> hastesaver: You're missing the kqemu kernel object (isn't that what ko stands for?)
<siccness> Jesus I'm an idiot sometime, trying to use apt-get when Synaptic is open :|
<Morimando> ah okay i'll try. i also didn't load the module for iso8859-1, only for -15
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, yes, on breezy
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, and I just used the insQEMU.sh script, instead of the other detailed one
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: the whole thing compiled and installed flawlessly here
<hastesaver> BlueEagle, where do I get that from?
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: I used the script too
<FaithX> siccness: Jesus doesn't think yao're an idiot
<siccness> :-)
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, As far as I can see, the full instructions are "download the script and run it" -- is there something more?
<Larsson-Sweden> When running mplayer in fb, how to adjust the screen? The image is far too much to the left.
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: hmm, I did it a while ago...
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: I actually don't really remeber to be honest
<thoreauputic> *remember
<Drac|Win> I'm on a 600MHz iMac G3, and it's acting strange. X is being very, very, very laggy if not completely disfunctional. The video driver is properly set to "ati" and soforth. What could be wrong?
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: you have build-essential installed etc?
<johannes> hi, im looking for a lan scanner which shows me all windows/samba shares in the scanned ip range, and where i can access these shares with just a double click or something like that. any ideas?
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, yes
<dli> I need recommendations for packages to be installed on a livecd :)
<gnomefreak> dli: build-essential?
<Jimmey__> If I did a server install, and then apt-got GDM and Gnome etc, would that...work?
<Larsson-Sweden> Can't play videos in fbxine. "Video port failed"
<dli> gnomefreak, others?
<Morimando> hm even if we adjust putty to use -15 it still has no umlauts. that's weird. Can i tell Ubuntu to use 8859-1 as standard locale?
<Morimando> maybe that would be better
<thoreauputic> Jimmey__: sure - but you can just install ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> dli: a bunch but would move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jimmey__> thoreauputic, but that comes with too many packages that I don't want.
<thoreauputic> Jimmey__: so pick what you want and install that
<thoreauputic> Jimmey__: you'll need x-window-system-core at least
<Jimmey__> thoreauputic, I'll mess around later
<BlueEagle> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<thoreauputic> Jimmey__: use apt-cache search to find what you need
<esj> for future reference, the grub entry for recovery mode is the same as single user mode
<BlueEagle> jimmey__: xubuntu-desktop might be what you want.
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: although he did mention gnome...
<Super_Cat_Frog> Hi. Ive just installed the latest dapper, the first time it booted, the wlan worked, when i upgraded using 'adept', and rebooted, im now getting this: ifconfig eth0 up \n eth0: ERROR while getting interface, no such device. The module (ipw2200) is already loaded and the radio is turned on. any suggestions?
<esj> current confusion is that as I try to disable vmware start up strips
<Jimmey__> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<esj> update-rc is telling me that the vmware entries in the various rcN directories are not links even though they are links
<Morimando> How can I tell Ubuntu to use iso8859-1 as standard instead of utf8?
<BlueEagle> esj: have you checked the owner, group and access rights and compared them to the other links?
<Hfuy> Afternoon all.
<Morimando> 
<esj> a soft link is a soft link but yes I will check
<Jimmey__> Morimando, you mean with Gedit?
<Morimando> systemwide
<BlueEagle> morimando: umlats show here.
<Hfuy> How do I change the application a file opens with? I'd like to make *.avi open with VLC not Totem.
<Morimando> pico, nano, putty ^^
<Morimando> Putty doesn't use the umlauts correctly
<BlueEagle> !utf-8
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, BlueEagle
<esj> BlueEagle:  interesting.  VM Ware startup script was created with 555 permissions
<esj> could that be why it's not starting up right?
<phreakaz> Hy everybody, how can I adjust my X-screen to fit my monitor size, currently I have big margins on all sides (but only when using 1600x1200, with 1200x1024 it's OK). I some distris, when setting up the X-Server, have a tool to size/position your screen.
<Hfuy> I just put Ubuntu on a laptop and it detected the odd widescreen display perfectly - I was very surprised.
<dli> Hfuy, should be
<Hfuy> Yeah it should be
<jfried> does anyone know, how i can set the audio recording time in rosegarden to more than 3:30 minutes?
<Hfuy> But it usually doesn't.
<BlueEagle> esj: It's a possibility.
<Hfuy> Can someone advise me how to change default applications?
<phreakaz> Might be cause I use a keyboard/monitor switch, that ubuntu has some difficulies with detecting my monitor right
<bimberi> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<dli> Hfuy, System -> Preferences -> Preferred applications
<BlueEagle> esj: as a basic rule: If an executable file does not execute it has probably not got the executabel flag set. :)
<Hfuy> Thanks.
<_foffen> Hfuy: als see http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch09.html#id2540804
<_foffen> ;)
<Hfuy> Uh no. That's about setting up mail readers
<Hfuy> Ah right that's fixed it.
<Hfuy> VLC doesn't do sound, but I'm assuming codec issues.
<Hfuy> Is there some standard codec pack I can get with apt
<fourat> s
<fourat> how to install the latest kernel version 	2.6.17-rc4 on my ubuntu with apt ? i would like to see if with the latest kenel version i will no longer have problems with my sata disk (laptop)
<dli> fourat, "sudo apt-get install kernel-package"
<fourat> kernel-package ? wich version ?
<dli> !kernel-package
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dli
<dli> fourat, okay, /join #debian, and ask dpkg (the bot) about kernel-package
<dli> any big brother here? teach ubotu about kernel-package
* Hfuy wrestles with SAMBA
<Jimmey__> after I ifconfig ra0 up, ifup ra0 doesn't work..
<Jimmey__> I want to be able to configure ra0 through the command line
<Smurk> Rebonjour
<Smurk> Oups, erreur de chan.
<Smurk> Au revoir. :)
<BlueEagle> !info setlocale
<bimberi> dli: you can do it :)
<dli> bimberi, big brothers must do something here anyway
<bimberi> dli: 'ubotu, kernel-package is blah blah blah'
<chris85c> hello
<Drac|Win> My Ubuntu installation is running a LOT slower than it should with a 600MHz processor. X.Org is, anyway. Text is unnoticeable.. because it's text. Anyway, can somebody help?
<Jimmey__> Can ifup work on a ra0 interface
<Poker> i have kubuntu...and everytime i type ./configure i have this error "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Poker> someone can help me ?
<dli> Jimmey__, yes, if it's set in interfaces
<Jimmey__> dli, how can I check
<Jimmey__> dli, never mind
<dli> Jimmey__, less /etc/network/interfaces
<bimberi> Poker: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Hfuy> apt doesn't seem to think that "mplayer-386" exists
<Poker> thanks bimberi
<dli> Hfuy, apt-cache search
<bimberi> Poker: yw :)
<Omas> hey, im trying to compile my sound drivers but when i run the configure script i get "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Omas> "
<Omas> how can i fix it?
<bimberi> Hfuy: it's in the multiverse repository, which isn't enabled by default ...
<bimberi> !tell Hfuy about multiverse
<Hfuy> I see.
<Hfuy> I think I know how to do that
<dli> Omas, do you have gcc? "gcc -v"
<Omas> gcc version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<dli> Omas, anyway, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<bimberi> Hfuy: if not, ubotu's /msg should help
<BlueEagle> morimando: You can start the program you're editing with with the 'LC_ALL=iso8859-1' before it. ie: LC_ALL=iso8859-1 pico
<Rayman> Hey how could I preview icomplete mp4g files on ubuntu?
<Rayman> mpeg4
<BlueEagle> morimando: that will give you iso8859-1 charmap in that program (provided it's locale aware, which most programs are)
<Omas> dli, thx
<munzir> Hi, I did apt-get upgrade in a terminal and closed it while it's working now I want to bring it to foreground so from ps I know it's job number. I did fg %29197 but it's telling me no such job!
<munzir> Rayman: mplayer
<amphi> Rayman: mplayer?
<Rayman> munzir: I get an error message saying seek failed.
<Hfuy> Okay, I enabled universe and multiverse, and mplayer is installing.
<munzir> Rayman: try mplayer -idx yourfile.mp4
<Rayman> the file's non-continous
<Rayman> tried that too
<johannes> i have several programs which require a libc6 version >2.3.6-6, but the current version of libc6 seems to be 2.3.2.dsl-20ubuntu14. what can i do?
<munzir> Rayman: maybe the file is missing essential parts from it's header
<Hfuy> Somehow, this machine has generated an FTP link to a server called Indigobox, which I really wanted to be a windows file and print type connection, presumably through Samba.
<Rayman> munzir: hmh. bummer. ty anway.
<Omas> i dont know if this is the right place , but what the h*ll when i run the "make" command after i have configured the make script i get http://pastebin.com/715268
<hyphenated> munzir: jobs are only relevant to the shell they were started in.
<munzir> hyphenated: Umm! so how can I bring it now so I see the ouput?
<hyphenated> munzir: you've already closed the shell, so you can't
<dli> Omas, install gcc-3.[234] , remove gcc-4.*
<Omas> k
<munzir> hyphenated: but i know it's running now on the background since du /var/cache/apt shows files are getting downloaded
<BlueEagle> morimando: however, I could not find how to make it system wide. Perhals LC_ALL=iso8859-1 /bin/bash
<BlueEagle> perhaps*
<Hfuy> Can I get Ubuntu to recognise Windows style hostnames, as in "ping foobox" rather than "ping 111.222.333.444"
<hyphenated> munzir: that's fine, but you can't attach your new terminal to it after detaching it from a different terminal
<Larsson-Sweden> Need help with aaxine! The only driver that works is the ASCI one. Want to run it with vidixfb, but it says: "error occured during PCI-scan: operation not permitted" and "libdha: Can't open /dev/dhahelper"
<Morimando> hm perhaps ^^
<harisund> Hfuy you could put it in your /etc/hosts file and then use ping foolbox
<spectie> what is the package for the xfs kernel module in dapper ?
<Morimando> can that do damage if i try it?
<Hfuy> harisund: There's no auto resolution of that sort of thing?
<harisund> Does anybody here know how to purge software that was compiled from source?
<munzir> hyphenated: that's sad. this is maybe why some one come with that tool "screen"
<dli> Hfuy, it's called DNS
<hyphenated> munzir: yup :-)
<harisund> Hfuy: I doubt it. You will have to manually add the names of the machines, or the DNS server that you are connecting to should know it
<harisund> dli beat me.
<BlueEagle> harisund: /etc/hosts is where you can assign names to ip adresses.
<tjb891> ok, i have a Belkin 802.11g USB adapter, how do I get that to work with Ubuntu?
<Hfuy> dli: Sure, but it doesn't seem to be working
<BlueEagle> harisund: sorry, nick completion error
<harisund> BlueEagle :)
<Hfuy> And the DNS is my ISP's DNS server.
<hyphenated> munzir: now they need to find a way to save a shell state and load it later, for all those times when you didn't start a screen session and wish you had ;-)
<Hfuy> So it won't know about my home network...
<Omas> dli, how i just get "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Omas> "
<harisund> hyphenated they do?
<Omas> now*
<BlueEagle> hfuy: try /etc/hosts unless you've got a ton of machines.
<dli> Hfuy, you run your own DNS, or simply put them in /etc/hosts :( as you were already told
<hyphenated> harisund: has someone done it already?
<munzir> hyphenated: yes ;)
<Hfuy> Bleargh, that's not great.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ADSL-TPLUS-82-30.telecomplus.net]  by ompaul
<harisund> hyphenated I thought you knew about saving the state and loading it lated.
<Innocent_Strange> plz any one can help me ...how can i establish networking among compyter using windows 98 and server using ubuntu
<Hfuy> Next thing.
<hyphenated> harisund: of a shell that hasn't been started inside screen.. no, how's that done?
<dli> Omas, reinstall your gcc-3.* packages
<spectie> Innocent_Strange, apt-get install samba
<harisund> *later.. nevertheless, I have a line in my .bashrc that always loads me onto a screen session whenever I log in.
<Hfuy> I can see one of my windows servers from Ubuntu, but when attempting to access \\ubuntubox\ via Windows, there's issues.
<hyphenated> nono, that's cheating ;-)
<Hfuy> It seems to attempt to log on to "localhost.localdomain" for some reason.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Hfuy> I can log onto my Windows servers fine
<Innocent_Strange> <spectie> plz i dont understand u
<Hfuy> (from other windows servers)
<dura> Hfuy, edit /etc/sambe/smb.conf
<grogoreo> for some reason on my iAUDIO mp3 player when I try to delete the trash folder .Trash-grogoreo it puts the mounted hard drive of the player to read only. I haven't a clue why it's doing this. I've had it since last Christmas and it was fine. It doesn't go 'read-only' on windows but windows does have some problems deleting some of the folders files as does linux saying something about input and output
<Khamael> how do I get an Olympus E-500 to work in ubuntu?
<Omas> dli, i still get it
<Morimando> Hm how do i manually load de_DE@Euro? maybe that helps
<dura> make sure encrypted passwords are enabled, check the workgroup name
<kevin> hi,i'm kevin
<harisund> hyphenated, it would be nice to have a method of saving a shell session as is for later restoration. I don't knwo of any method that claims to do that yet. But I like my line in the .bashrc file :)
<harisund> Does anybody here know how to purge software that was compiled from source?
<dli> Omas, "ls -l /usr/bin/gcc*"
<kevin> i am really a fresher in linux
<hyphenated> grogoreo: one of the mount options is probably errors=remount-ro
<dura> then make sure passwords are set for the windows user name and that the ubuntu server has the same username/password
<kevin>  are there anyone help me ?
<Omas> dli, i made a symlink from gcc-3.4 to gcc :)
<dura> smbpasswd
<kevin> i can not paly .mp3 file
<hyphenated> grogoreo: you should be able to guess what that does ;-)
<Omas> im a total n00b :)
<dura> kevin, Hang on I have a link for you
<munzir> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<munzir> kevin: !mp3
<dura> kevin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<grogoreo> hyphenated, I've looked in fstab and there's nothing about my IAUDIO
<dura> too slow lol
<hyphenated> harisund: screen sessions interferes with a few things for me, so I don't want them all the time. but alas, once a week I get stuck in something that makes me wish I could go back in time and run it in screen ;-)
<McNutella> !tell me about samba
<Hfuy> I can edit smb.conf all day but it won't explain why I can see one win server but not another.
<Hfuy> And no it isn't a firewall issue.
<harisund> hyphenated do you have an xample of something that screen interferes with?
<grogoreo> hyphenated, well I've just done: $ mount and found this line:   /dev/sda1 on /media/IAUDIO type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8) doesn't seem to halt on errors
<Omas> dli, now i get http://pastebin.com/715282
<dura> Hfuy, Like I said you have to use smbpasswd to add the users on the ubuntu box for samba
<hyphenated> harisund: crtl-a to get to the start of the line. shift+pgup to scroll up
<harisund> hyphenated: oh ok ok ..
<Innocent_Strange> plz any one can help me ...how can i establish networking among compyter using windows 98 and server using ubuntu
<kevin>  sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad
<kevin> Reading package lists... Done
<kevin> Building dependency tree... Done
<kevin> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<bbrazil> Innocent_Strange: are you trying to share files between them?
<Hfuy> dura: I didn't have to do that for win box A. Why is it different for win box B?
<McNutella> Innocent_Strange: you have already been told
<hyphenated> harisund: I use those about once a minute ;-)
<dura> kevin, Read the right section of the howto
<harisund> hyphenated, in what software?
<harisund> hyphenated: i mean, which text editor?
<Innocent_Strange> ya
<Innocent_Strange> bbrazil
<dura> Hfuy, Is this a windows xp box?
<dura> Hfuy, Everytihng before windows xp didn't use encrypted passwords and stuff.
<Hfuy> The one that works is.
<dura> Trust me I run a  samba server here.
<Hfuy> The other one is 2K, which as far as I know runs similarly.
<Innocent_Strange> bbrazil plz help me
<bbrazil> dura: eeeh, 98 uses hashed passwords
<hyphenated> harisund: bash shell, konsole.
<dura> Hfuy, Does the 2K box has a password set for the user account? Does it match the samba servers users name/password?
<Innocent_Strange> what i should dp for networking bbrazil
<kevin> hold on,i have a question to u guys,have u ever heard of CDC software?
<dli> Omas, can you pastebin the source file for  /root/alsa-driver-1.0.4/kbuild/../acore/hwdep.c:33: error: parse error before st ring constant
<hyphenated> grogoreo: sorry, that was the only sensible idea I had
<bbrazil> Innocent_Strange: can you ping the systems?
<McNutella> can I use samba with bluetooth ?
<dura> brb
<Hfuy> dura: It isn't giving me any opportunity to set samba passwords
<bbrazil> McNutella: if it supports IP, I can't see why not
<hyphenated> grogoreo: you could fsck it I suppose to check for errors
<Hfuy> if it was asking for a username/password, I'd give it one - but it isn't. There's not even an icon to click on.
<Omas> dli, 2sec
<McNutella> so where is samba kept once I install it, isn there a GUI for it ?
<thoreauputic> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<kuja> Funny, I just got done configuring samba :)
<bbrazil> McNutella: there's SWAT, but the last time I checked (~5 years ago) it was a HCI nightmare
<dura> Hfuy, You have to use smbpasswd
<dura> Thats the 3rd time I've told you that
<bbrazil> McNutella: /etc/samba/smb.conf is the file you want
<dura> Not everything is point-n-click
<kuja> smbpasswd -a your_username
<McNutella> bbrazil: thank you, and Ill leave swat for now LOL
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> whats the proper way to configure the system path?
<Khamael> has anybody gotten an Olympus E-500 to work i ubuntu?
<BockBilbo> with bashrc?
<hastesaver> BockBilbo, export PATH=...
<BockBilbo> hastesaver, i know that
<harisund> Does anybody here know how to purge software that was compiled from source? When I do the make install it places various files in various directories on my file sytem :(
<BockBilbo> the issue is that i want it to load by default
<Omas> dli, http://pastebin.com/715298
<dura> BockBilbo, Yes ~/.bashrc
<hastesaver> BockBilbo, put that in your .bashrc, it will load by default. Or do you mean something else?
<dura> EXPORT is temporary
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! How do I hear mms streams?
<McNutella> bbrazil: i guess samba starts automatically
<dura> BockBilbo, btw Jackson is startingf work on The Hobbit :)
<bbrazil> McNutella: should do
<dura> McNutella, /etc/init.d/samba start | restart | stop
<hastesaver> dura, oh, you mean I don't have to write EXPORT for my .bashrc lines? That's true; I just write EXPORT out of force of habit :)
<BockBilbo> hastesaver, dura but, will the configuration run when loging in to my user gnome desktop?
<McNutella> thank you dura
<dura> No you don't hehe
<dura> BockBilbo, Yes
<hastesaver> BockBilbo, when you start the terminal, yes.
<dura> After making the changes log out and back in...
<BockBilbo> yeah
<dura> should be good to go
<BockBilbo> thats the point
<BockBilbo> i dont want to start the terminal
<dura> You won't have too
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> lets try
<dura> Just log out and back in and the new path will be used.
<dura> path(s)
<BockBilbo> (im configuring jmf for programing)
<dli> Omas, do you have linux-headers ?
<BockBilbo> thanks dura, hastesaver
<Omas> dli, yes
<Omas> linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<dli> Omas, and for your kernel version?
<Omas> yes
<Omas> linux 2.6.12-10-386
<dura> np
<BockBilbo> dura, hastesaver i dont have a .bashrc file on my user home, should i create it?
<dura> I have soime good stuff on http://duralinux.no-ip.org if anyone wants to check it out
<hastesaver> BockBilbo, Files beginning with a . are "hidden", maybe it already exists
<dura> BockBilbo, It's a hideen file in your home///
<hastesaver> BockBilbo, but if it doesn't exist, create it
<dura> BockBilbo, So type nano -w ~/.bashrc
<dli> Omas, and you have build-essential?
<BockBilbo> ...
<dura> BockBilbo, Or you can use /etc/bashrc
<BockBilbo> i know its hidden...
<dura> either or will do the same thing
<BockBilbo> ;)
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> ill configure the /etc/bashrc
<dura> I'd suggest making one in your ~/
<BockBilbo> so i make it all user accesible
<_jason> BockBilbo: there is a default one that should get created in /etc/skel/.bashrc
<dura>  /etc/bashrc is system wide.. eg. for all users.
<dura> ~/.bashrc is just for your user...
<hastesaver> BockBilbo, it's safer to mess with your own files than to affect the systemwide installation.. how many users do you have, anyway?
<dura> Exactly
<Omas> dli, yes
<dura> I have 22 users on one of my server...
<thoreauputic> dura: /etc/bash.bashrc in Debian/Ubuntu
<BockBilbo> dura, are them phisical users?
<BockBilbo> wow
<BockBilbo> xD
<dura> BockBilbo, Well... they log in via ssh
<BockBilbo> i see
<BockBilbo> i am the only server on both my server and my laptop
<BockBilbo> anyway
<dura> A bunch of people from the Yahoo chat room LFS:1 use it for sharing stuff, and also a few of us are working on some web sites..
<dura> WE built a site for the chat room too
<dura> http://lfs1.no-ip.org
<dura> That runs on a Ubuntu server
<dura> My site runs on a Slackware box
<dura> and i'm using Gentoo right now lol
<BockBilbo> mine on ubuntu
<dura> This laptop dual-boots Gentoo and Ubuntu
<dli> Omas, sorry, I don't know how to debug then :( I'm not running ubuntu myself
<dura> My other laptop boots doze and Ubuntu
<Omas> dli, okay thx for all your help
<BockBilbo> mine does so, i need doze for engeneering programs.. sucks
<dura> What programs?
<dura> I do some engineering too
<dura> mechanical engineering
<linux_galore> yeah Linux has some comercial engineering apps now
<dura> There are some pretty nice apps
<dura> for linux
<dura> just as powerful as autocad
<dura> if not better actually...
<BockBilbo> Agilent ADS, for instanc
<BockBilbo> *instance
<linux_galore> autocad is getting a bit crusty
<dura> eeos!
<dura> eeps
<dura> hehe
<BockBilbo> xD
<dura> sup?
<linux_galore> dura: not much
<dura> I thought I was the only one who came here...
<grogoreo> I've just tried to do fsck on my mp3 player and it picks up three errors. The first says that there are differences between my boot sector and its backup. I told it to copy the backup to the origional and vise-versa and it comes back when I repeat the test. Then it says the 'FATs' differ and tried both the first and second and still it comes back. Then it says there a free clusters and lists files on my drive (that i had problems deleted earlier) an
<grogoreo> d I say to correct it but nothing happens. It even says "Leaving file system unchanged."
<dura> linux_galore, Seen the lfs1 website yet?
<linux_galore> dura: Ive got lfs
<linux_galore> but I havent got a clue what lfs1 is
<Hfuy> Hmm. Won't play embedded quicktime, but then that's expected.
<dura> linux_galore, i mean for the yahoo chat room
<dura> linux_galore, http://lfs1.no-ip.org
<dura> root_of_all_evil and I are working on it.. I'm hosting it
<dura> I'm also hosting duralinux.org, and a site for 000_kane_ooo
<Hfuy> Is there any way of getting Firefox to play embedded quicktime under Ubuntu?
<dura> err ooo_kane_ooo
<BockBilbo> _jason, im going to copy the bash template at /etc/skel/.bashrc on my home directory, is that ok?
<dura> Hfuy, Good question... check that howto I posted earlier on restricted formats?
<linux_galore> Hfuy: use wine
<hastesaver> Hfuy, One way is mplayerplug-in and mplayer
<Hfuy> Well no, if I'm going to use wine, I'll just use windows.
<linux_galore> Hfuy: or try openquicktime
<hastesaver> Hfuy, another way is totem-gstreamer-plugin, which I'm not sure is nice
<Hfuy> We have the mplayer plugin, but it doesn't seem to work all that well.
<chris85c> hello, what is the package name of the gui library wxpython?  anyone know so i can install it?
<dura> openquicktime works well
<Hfuy> It's failed to run real media.
<dura> Chri[s] , ncurses
<linux_galore> Hfuy: ?? you dont have to install windows to sue wine
<linux_galore> use*
<Hfuy> Anyway it's not important, we didn't expect to have this stuff work.
<Hfuy> What I did expect to work was samba...
<dura> Hfuy, Want a copy of my smb.conf file to look at?
<dura> I can toss one up for you...
<Hfuy> I doubt it'd mean much to me
<linux_galore> Hfuy: did you initiate the setup with swat
<dura> Hfuy, You could cp it to /etc/samba and edit it to fit your needs
<samuli> hfuy, is the problem with samba logging in?
<dura> linux_galore, originally helped me get samba working like 5 years ago
<linux_galore> Hfuy: I usually start my setup of samba by running swat then I just edit the samba.conf file for the more complex stuff
* dura has never used swat for samba setup
<dura> maybe I should have lol
<Hfuy> The issue is that I can log into one windows machine but not the other, and I can't see Linux from Windows at all.
<samuli> there really should be gui to configure samba.
<linux_galore> dura: saves allot of time
<dura> eeps, can you get into yahoo?
<samuli> wouldn't be too hard to make either.
<linux_galore> samuli: yes there is its called swat
<samuli> oh, right.
<linux_galore> samuli: its even on the samba home page
<samuli> but something with like all the options.
<dura> eeps, well the last samba setup I did took about 5 minutes... but it wasn't very complicated... just file and print sharing...
<dura> no roaming profiles or anything
<dura> or NIS etc.
<Hfuy> Also I am stuck with this FTP connection to a machine that doesn't run an FTP client
<linux_galore> samuli: swat has 90% of the stuff you need
<dura> Hfuy, Can you get ssh access?
<siriusnova> hello
<Hfuy> to what
<samuli> linx_galore, thanks. Gonna check that up.
<dura> the ftp server
<dura> ssh > ftp
<samuli> call me lazy, but I generally don't like editing text files.
<dura> and it's secure
<siriusnova> when i add 2 repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list and run aptitude update i get the following:
<siriusnova> Get:2 http://xgl.compiz.info dapper Release.gpg [191B] 
<siriusnova> Ign http://www.beerorkid.com dapper/main Packages
<Hfuy> I don't want to FTP
<Hfuy> I have no interest in FTP
<siriusnova> its ignoring the repos
<siriusnova> why?
<Hfuy> it just randomly created an FTP connection when I tried "connect to server"
<dura> Hfuy, You just said you had ftp access with no ftp client
<Hfuy> I'd love to get rid of it
<dura> ohh
<dura> my bad
<revartj> hello
<Hfuy> I have no access, I have an icon that says "indigobox" with an FTP icon
<revartj> i have to problem
<dura> Hfuy, Use ssh then... it's just like logging into the machine on site
<gnomefreak> siriusnova: ise pastebin and paste the full output of sudo apt-get update please
<Hfuy> use ssh to do what
<samuli> i thought the ign: was pretty normal.
<dura> Hfuy, The server you want access too
<eugman> Some of you should checkout ubuntu.wordpress.com It has some useful hints and answers to questions that come up on here occasionally
<Hfuy> To do what to the server I want access to?
<siriusnova> gnomefreak - http://pastebin.com/715331
<linux_galore> Hfuy: open konqueror type  fish://192.168.etc.etc  or  fish://joeblogs@192.168.etc.etc
<revartj> i have that insert to module in the kernel and saw this -->
<revartj> insmod: can't read 'dvbinput.so': No such file or directory
<linux_galore> Hfuy: no brainer ssh file management front end
<BockBilbo> whats the difference between exporting avariable or not in bash?
<dura> yeah Konqueror is handy also
<Hfuy> I need it to talk to a windows network.
<Hfuy> You know. For file sharing.
<Hfuy> Nothing to do with SSH or FTP.
<dura> BockBilbo, Exporting is temporary
<BockBilbo> i mean, for instance: export PATH=$PATH:/home/user/bin or classpath=/home/user/javaclasses
<BockBilbo> dura, how temporal?
<dura> BockBilbo, the exported path will stay until you logout
<gnomefreak> siriusnova: its hitting them fine but you dont have ubuntu repos in your list?
<BockBilbo> i see
<linux_galore> Hfuy: I use a thing called smb4k to connect to windows shares from Linux
<siriusnova> gnome- i dont see their packages in synaptic
<BockBilbo> so, for the path, should i use export or not?
<Hfuy> I can connect to my XP box but not 2K
<siriusnova> the XGL and COmpiz packages dont show up
<linux_galore> whereis smb4k: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/search.php
<Hfuy> And I can't connect from Windows to Linux at all
<Hfuy> I have no idea why, I have changed no settings
<Larsson-Sweden> I have compiled mplayer, and there is no xv video driver!
<Larsson-Sweden> No fullscreen.
<revartj> helop
<linux_galore> Hfuy: use putty to do that
<gnomefreak> siriusnova: you need all repos enabled not just those 2
<dura> eeps, can you get into lfs:1 ?
<BockBilbo> siriusnova, #ubuntu-xgl
* dura can't
<siriusnova> BockBilbo thx
<dura> I hope The Hobbit is finished soon
<linux_galore> dura: yes
* dura should read that again
<dura> eeps, What client?
<pvd2000> running linux out of ram is pretty fast:)
<linux_galore> dura: gaim
<Ahmuck> i am having problems with adept and the installation of a package
<linux_galore> Ahmuck: did you download the package
<Hfuy> do I just assume ubuntu simply can't talk to older versions of windows
<dura> Hfuy, No
<dura> It can
<BockBilbo> thanks for everything
<BockBilbo> :)
<linux_galore> Hfuy: no more along the lines of Microsoft keeps changing things
<BockBilbo> bye
<Ahmuck> yes, i am trying to install plone.  it however says it has a BREAK package.  the package it conflicts is plone2.  however there is no plone2
<dura> Hfuy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29
<mustard_>   /window unbind #ubuntu
<linux_galore> Ahmuck: if you download a package your basically not going to have ti working in 80% of cases
<linux_galore> Ahmuck: use the package manager
<Hfuy> That how-to tells me to install Samba.
<Hfuy> I must already have Samba for it to talk to the XP box.
<dura> and how to set it up too
<Ahmuck> i have been using the package manager.  adept
<linux_galore> Ahmuck: you havent if you downloaded a package
<Kr0ntab> Hfuy, you need to make sure yer win2k has file and print sharing installed... along with the NetBios protocol installed.
<linux_galore> Ahmuck: the package manager does that
<dura> you could use dpkg -i foo.deb
<Hfuy> Kr0ntab: The windows network talks amongst itself fine
<Ahmuck> BREAK (install)
<Kr0ntab> and follow instructions from the page dura game you
<linux_galore> dura: he has broken deps
<dura> ohh
<Hfuy> Neither XP nor 2K can talk to Linux. Linux can talk only to XP.
<Hfuy> That is the situation.
<Ahmuck> conflict prone2
<Ahmuck> replaces plone2
<Hfuy> In the workgroup, the 2K box does not appear.
<dura> Hfuy, If you're not going to read that howto you'll never get things working. We're not going to read the howto for you.
<linux_galore> Ahmuck: basically you have downloaded a package that needs other packages to work, but the problem is you already have "newer" packages installed so it wont install anyway
<tam> hi all, i'm having a problem with my us2 hdd. it was being recognised a few days ago but then stopped working. i have it formated as ext3 and dmesg reports the following when I plug it in but when i try and mount it with mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/big it can't find it and the same happens when i try and see if fdisk sees it. anyway here is the dmesg part of the log:[4434409.979000]  usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<Ahmuck> recomended zope-speedpack
<Ahmuck> but there is not zope-speedpack listed in adept
<linux_galore> Ahmuck: did you add multiverse to apt
<Ahmuck> so do i install plone by hand ?
<Ahmuck> yes
<CuriousCat> has anyone tried using the driver from ATI for the x1400?
<Hfuy> is there some inherent incompatibility with 2K I need to know about?
<linux_galore> Ahmuck: well your only option is to build from source
<Ahmuck> i thought the package manager was supposed to do this
<siccness> CuriousCat: Sometime tomorrow I'll be giving it a shot.
<linux_galore> Ahmuck: no the package manager wont install "old" packages with "old dependencies" because it breaks your install
<Kr0ntab> hfuy... to get it going you need to make sure all the correct protocols are installed and configured properly.  that includes tyhe XP/2k and linux hosts...
<Ahmuck> does this means there is no package for plone for dapper at this time ?
<Ahmuck> linux_galore: at least i understand now why it is breaking, because of an old package
<linux_galore> Ahmuck: have you gone to the plone home page
<Kr0ntab> Hfuy, there are no compatability issues with win2k
<Hfuy> OK, I can now access the 2K box.
<Ahmuck> linux_galore: i have
<Hfuy> It appears in the workgrounp "workgroup", which is not the workgroup it is actually in.
<linux_galore> Ahmuck: sometimes the project guys create packages for download for specific distro's
<Hfuy> It's actually in the workgroup "production"
<megaman123> hi all...installing ubuntu for the first time (linux newbie) and my target is to get vdr to run with nexus-s dvb card ...anyone here familier can help?
<linux_galore> Ahmuck: well your going to have to build from source
<Ahmuck> i wanted to do it through adept, yes i can build from source, but i was hoping to do all software installation through adept
<CuriousCat> siccness, would you let me know if it worked and how you did it?
<linux_galore> Ahmuck: I want 1 million dollars doesnt mean I will get it
<Ahmuck> :-p
<siccness> Sure can/will.
<siccness> Although I'll be following a tutorial available on ubuntuforums.org
<CuriousCat> siccness, the docs seem to state it's good for fedora/red hat, but doesn't say anything on ubuntu/debian.
<CuriousCat> siccness, oh? could you point me to it?
<siccness> Sure can champ, hang on a sec.
<lufis> How can I change the permissions of an entire directory's contents?
<Hfuy> I really don't mean to be pejorative here, but why is it so insanely tricky to set Samba up to allow incoming shares?
<siccness> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<bon_> is there anyway to troble shoot ./configure make install
<ketsugi> Hfuy: it isn't
<CuriousCat> siccness, coolness! Thanks for the tip. Will look into it now. :)
<ketsugi> Places > Connect to server
<ketsugi> select Windows Share
<ketsugi> and enter the info
<ketsugi> and you're in.
<siccness> Too easy :)
<CuriousCat> also, has anyone tried to make this modem work: HDAUDIO SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
<ketsugi> or you could add a line to your /etc/fstab to automount it
<linux_galore> CuriousCat: is it use or serial
<Kr0ntab> megaman123, vdr has a precompiled package in ubuntu...
<linux_galore> CuriousCat: is it USB or serial
<megaman123> Kr0ntab: any pointers ???
<Hfuy> Where does Samba get its native workgroup name?
<CuriousCat> linux_galore, uhm... it's integrated into my laptop. :)
<nny>  how do i disable the ubuntu start up splash screen for diagnostics
<linux_galore> CuriousCat: aaah, bet its a software modem so your shit out of luck
<Kr0ntab> so.. once yer linux installation is complete... you will have to make sure you have the universe repositories configured... install vdr... and yer good
<muep> megaman123, have you enabled the universe and multiverse repositories
<siccness> Yeah, sounds like a challenge to me CuriousCat.
<muep> ?
<lufis> How can I set the permissions of an entire drectory's contents? I right clicked on the directory through the gui and changed the permissions, but it only changes permissions of the directory instead of all of the files in the dir
<manux> some one tested to upgrade from breezy to dapper dist?? is there a big difference between ???
<ketsugi> chmod -r I think
<megaman123> Im still installing
<_jason> lufis, ketsugi: chmod -R
<linux_galore> CuriousCat: most laptops use software based devices to save money, down side is there OS specific
<ketsugi> well
<lufis> _Jason, thank you muchly!
<ketsugi> chmod --help usually tells me what I need to know ;p
<siccness> I appreciate that too _jason :)
<_jason> lufis: be careful with that command, make sure you really want to give everything the same permissions
<lufis> _jason: ok
<manux> some one already upgrade from breezy to dapper??
<muep> megaman123, configuring repositories is almost the first thing to do after install
<muep> manux, many have
<megaman123> ok
<manux> i m running breezy .... is there a real difference between both dists
<manux> ?
<micktm> someone uses a wireless network? How can I see tha available networks, and how to connect them?
<ketsugi> manux: yup
<ketsugi> there's a huge difference
<ketsugi> but since it's already mid may, you might as well wait for the final release in June
<muep> a lot newer packages in dapper
<manux> wich is better do you think
<manux> ?
<linux_galore> manux: between breezy and ??
<manux> yes
<muep> dapper is better for sure
<manux> i m not shure if i upgrade to it
<fdr> i need to write a program in lisp... can you please suggest me an editor for gnome that does auto indenting/syntax hilight for lisp? No, I don't like (x)emacs.... :-)
<siccness> I'm looking forward to Dapper.
<muep> manux, if not sure, wait
<manux> i found a tutorial http://www.macewan.org/2006/02/23/upgrading-breezy-to-dapper/
<samuli> My upgrade from breezy to dapper didn't went too well.
<Hfuy> I'm presuming playing back embedded quicktime 7 is a "forget about it" under Ubuntu
<linux_galore> manux:  dapper flight 6 works fine for me
<nny> circular dependency exiting on booting the kernel
<nny> anyone wanna decipher that?
<manux> but i m not shure if it works whithout complication to upgrade to it
<muep> the upgrades to beta often don't go so well
<siccness> I got an error like that before, nny..
<manux> i don t wan t to newly install my inux
<siccness> Were you trying to do anything with apt-get?
<muep> but a fresh install from a beta cd has beed reliable for me
<nny> siccness on dapper after package upgrade
<samuli> manux, best bet is not to upgrade then.
<siccness> Hmm, not sure then.
<nny> siccness did apt-get upgrade, and apparently a apckage is not happy
<Kr0ntab> ubotu, tell Hfuy about restricted formats
<manux> you think i should newly install every thing if ...
<linux_galore> samuli: happens, sometimes better to do a fresh install, thats why I always make a /home  partition so i can flush an install and do a fresh update but lose none of my users stuff
<siccness> nny, yeah thats where I got my error, it was because I had synaptic open at the same time.
<Kr0ntab> ah frick.. need to get that syntax down
<Kr0ntab> nvmd
<Hfuy> Hnn. Now on trying to access the 2K box, it just circularly asks me for a password over and over again
<muep> manux, I think you could upgrade when dapper is ready
<manux> isn't it  not totaly ready yet ?
<muep> manux, it's still beta
<manux> ok
<linux_galore> manux: technically no, but it works
<manux> maybe i wait
<CuriousCat> linux_galore, yeah. but then at least it isn't ac97. It's Conexant, which is why i'm wondering if this would work this time around
<manux> thanks for help
<muep> I think the human icon theme in dapper used to have yellow/orange arrows for navigating in nautilus and epiphany... now they are gone :(
<linux_galore> CuriousCat: connextant stuff is always a problem because they use software to hide the fact the chips are pretty crappy and cheap
<muep> tangerine theme still has yellow arrows... I wonder if they will return to human, too...
<Hfuy> So you're telling me that in these days when you can get an mp3 player in a box of cornflakes, there isn't one in Ubuntu
<muep> Hfuy, there is
<siccness> Hfuy: Licensing issues, i believe.
<Hfuy> There's one in Windows
<muep> Hfuy, it is just not installed as default
<Hfuy> there's one in [long list of OSs] 
<linux_galore> Hfuy: not by default but if you run the easyubuntu script it will setup the stuff needed to play mp3's among other things
<nny> aiight... someone got enough skill in here to help with a kernel panic?
<Hfuy> Mrrrnngh.
<muep> Hfuy, just install the codecs
<muep> it's not that hard
<linux_galore> Hfuy: the mp3 media format is actually a licensed standard owned by Thomson
* Hfuy twitches
<Hfuy> I know.
<_jason> ubotu: tell Hfuy about mp3
<Hfuy> So?
<Hfuy> Licence it
<muep> Hfuy, it's expensive
<muep> will you pay it for me?
<Hfuy> Not that expensive.
<_jason> Hfuy: ubuntu is a free distribution, thus why it isn't included by default
<linux_galore> Hfuy: you have to pay for it
<Hfuy> I would gladly pay for Ubuntu if it worked better.
<Hfuy> So there you go
<siccness> Pfft...
<muep> it works great, just needs a bit work
<_jason> Hfuy: free not in the money sense
<linux_galore> Hfuy: there is a Ubuntu thing for codecs were you can buy them
<YoussefAssad> question, what repo is the linux-restricted-modules in? I need it for my atheros wireless chipset (madwifi)
<muep> the best thing in ubuntu is freedom
<_jason> Hfuy: install gstreamer0.8-mad as the page ubotu sent you to explains and you play mp3's
<Hfuy> I'm assuming quicktime is a no-no
<Kr0ntab> ~sigh~... it works fantastic.. you just need to know more about how things work before attempting them
<siccness> muep: I think the community and support that you receive from Ubuntu enthusiasts is probably the best thing about it.
<linux_galore> Hfuy: depends , I use openquicktime
<nny> so kernel panic, anyone?
<muep> siccness, they are important, too
<siccness> There's like 10 forums just for Ubuntu alone, it's great :)
<_jason> Hfuy: you can play quicktime... I like to use mplayer with w32codecs
<esj> that's part of the problem with the free over all.  I use mp3 because I can get cheap portable devices (i.e. under $100) to play music on.  I prefer ogg but that is partially supported on a limited number of expensive devices
<Kr0ntab> win32codecs... mplayer.. and mozilla-mplayer
<nny> ok which one is for kernel panics?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Hfuy about mplayer
<munzir> YoussefAssad: isn't better to add universe and multiverse so you don't need to find which one?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Hfuy about w32codecs
<Hfuy> mplayer we got
<Hfuy> but it doesn't play embedded QT7
<dli> nny, be specific to get help, or get out of here
<nny> uboto: show nny where the advanced ubuntu forums are
<Kr0ntab> tats because you need w32codecs
<linux_galore> Hfuy: complain to apple
<linux_galore> Hfuy: apple hasnt released anything for Linux
<Kr0ntab> and the appropriate plugin
<YoussefAssad> munzir: Hm, I think I do have (uni|multi)verse added, but I can't find the linux-restricted-modules packages in there...
<Hfuy> How come they can't put it in the distribution, but I can download it for free?
<_jason> Hfuy: !free
<_jason> !free
<ubotu> hmm... free is Free as in free software = free as in freedom. For more info visit:http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<muep> Hfuy, they have licenced it that way
<linux_galore> YoussefAssad: get the easyubuntu  script it does all that for you
<nny> dli ok "kernel panic: circular dependancy" after apt-get upgrade with dapperf light 3
<Hfuy> Odd thing: if I set a filetype (mp3) to play with VLC, it plays with VLC.
<Kr0ntab> haha ubotu rocks
<YoussefAssad> linux_galore: will look into that. Thanks!
<Hfuy> But if I try to play it over a samba share, it pops up in Totem.
<linux_galore> YoussefAssad: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<YoussefAssad> linux_galore: Thanks a mill :)
<Hfuy> Why would it handle a filetype differently depending on its source?
<SonOfMoog> yay, I made it! .. anybody home?
<BockBilbo> hello again
<munzir> YoussefAssad: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-22-386
<munzir> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Falluccer> hey
<Falluccer> I was trying to install it and it came up with an error
<Falluccer> something with uncompressing
<Falluccer> ERR 1
<sonasks> hello, i wan to mae complete backup of my system, by sending all the durectories through scp to other machines, what directories should i exclude ??
<siccness> How odd, nautilus won't open :|
<pez> hi fellow ubunters, i was wondering if its possible to record video streams to video files? i'm wanting to record streams of the apprentice (from the BBC UK web site) to mpg
<SonOfMoog> Sounds like you might have a bad DVD, Falluccer - did you check it?
<Hfuy> "Element doesn't implement handling of this stream"
<Hfuy> "Please file a bug"
<Hfuy> ...when playing DVD with VLC
<linux_galore> pez: yeah mplayer can dump a stream to a file
<Falluccer> no i didn't
<pez> can i do with Xine as i removed MPlayer as it plays my DVDs really jerky and choppy
<Falluccer> and its a cd
<micktm> Hi! where Can I find kwifi to install on my ubuntu?
<linux_galore> pez: if you watching a stream via a browser the file will be cached in the browsers tmp folder
<johannes> i'm trying to get gnomba working, but if i double click on a pc to see the shares it asks me for a username and password, but wen i try to login with anonymous or guest it doesnt work, a username which has a account on the windows pc doesnt work, too, any ideas?
<Falluccer> are you shure its a bad cd
<SonOfMoog> I think there is a boot option to check the files on the CD .. boot into the help menu and look for it ..
<nny> how do i exclude a package from aptitude or apt-get?
<nny> i am getting errors on gnome file roller shared dependency with gnome ico themes
<SonOfMoog> No - might also be a bad (dirty) drive .. if you have a disk cleaner, might be worthwhile to run it ..
<Falluccer> could it be because I have a fat32 partition on my drive
<pez> what's the address of my browser's (firefox) tmp folder?
<Falluccer> I just reformatted the hard drive
<SonOfMoog> if that doesn't work, I suggest you re-download  and re-burn the ISO .. I'm in the middle of doing that myself with kubuntu
<linux_galore> pez:  hmm not sure might be either under ~/./tmp  or ~/./mozilla/firefox/
<BockBilbo> any of you has managed to run sun's JMF  for JAVA on ubuntu?
<Falluccer> should I not have a partition on my drive
<siccness> Hey guys, Nautilus is not opening (it attempts to but fails - no error msg), I also tried right mouse clicking the trash icon to empty it but it does not succeed. Any ideas?
<linux_galore> BockBilbo: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<fdr> i need to write a program in lisp... can you please suggest me an editor for gnome that does auto indenting/syntax hilight for lisp? No, I don't like (x)emacs.... :-)
<BockBilbo> linux_galore, im talking about JMF, not java itself
<SonOfMoog> I don't think that will make any difference, but I'm not expert on ubuntu
<ryness> heya... does wine work in ubuntu or is there something else to run windows apps?
<siccness> WINE works.
<ryness> is there anything better?
* siccness shrugs
<SonOfMoog> not open source
<C-O-L-T> Do you know when comes Novell's famous Linux Desktop 10 out?
<ryness> ahh
<ryness> thanks
<hybrid> ryness: will you be gaming?
<Hfuy> VLC won't play DVDs.
<Hfuy> But gxine will.
<Hfuy> Duh?
<madmike> ryness: there is also qemu
<ryness> hybrid: i'm thinking about it... wanted to test it out.
<Falluccer> so you say check the files with the help before the installation
<SonOfMoog> yes
<Falluccer> o
<ryness> madmike, i'll checkout qemu thz
<ryness> thx*
<hybrid> ryness: well cadega is better for gaming, and it can be compiled from source for free
<Trip348> Hi, I'm a newb, wants to get started with ubuntu. Current setup is C: 10GB With XP and D: 70GB Stuff with 13GB available. Both are NTFS and the D drive have at least 7 GB of free unoccupied space at the very end of the drive. How do I go forward to install Ubuntu on a new partition?
<madmike> ryness: qemu won't support 3d acceleration
<madmike> ryness: go with wine first
<hybrid> Trip348: do you wish to dualboot?
<Dr_Willis> Trip348,  you got 1 hard drive? or is D: its own hard drive?
<Trip348> yesw
<Trip348> One drive
<C-O-L-T> Do you know when comes Novell's famous Linux Desktop 10 out?
<mustard_1> Trip348 the 7GB free space is enough if you want
<Trip348> Laptop with one 80GB
<Trip348> god
<Trip348> good
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> i had a laptop with a uber-slow 100gb hd... once..
<Trip348> Can the ubuntu install resize the D partition (NTFS)
<Dr_Willis> Trip348,  it is wise to backup all imporntant stuff first.
<mustard_1> Trip348 yeah if necessary
<Trip348> It is, all my music docs and more is on the D drive
<mustard_1> Trip348 it will want to break the 7gigs up into two partitions..
<mustard_1> Trip348 one partition for the system and one for a swap partition
<Trip348> what does the swap do?
* Kr0ntab is away: Just idle, I guess...  Be back in a few.  :-)
<linux_galore> anyway time for bed
<mustard_1> Trip348 sort of like the swap file in windows, but a partition instead
<pez> thanks linux_galore
<pez> night
<Hfuy> any ideas why VLC is failing to play DVDs
<Trip348> mustard_1:  ok
<pez> Hfuy, how is it failing?
<thoreauputic> Hfuy: you installed libdvdcss2 ?
<Trip348> mustard_1: Should be double the Ram size right?
<ryness> is it difficult to compile cadega from source (never compiled something)
<pez> Hfuy, blank screen? no sound?
<Hfuy> Hang on
<mustard_1> Trip348 correct
<Hfuy> Testing
<mustard_1> Trip348 but not strictly necessary
<SonOfMoog> I'm in Ubuntu 5 live - and the only display resolution I have is 640 x 480 - I don't have this problem running Knoppix live .. any suggestions?
<mustard_1> Trip348 if you have lots of RAM its unlikely to every get used much
<Trip348> Is it possible to use the NTFS partition for Read/write or should I, start calling friends to borrow an external drive to copy and make it a Fat partition in stead?
<Hfuy> "DVDread demuxer error: DVDread cannot open source"
<ketsugi> Trip: it's possible
<Trip348> mustard_1: 512MB
<Hfuy> main input error: no suitable access module for DVD://
<ketsugi> search for "ntfs fuse" on the ubuntu wiki
<spacey> Trip348: i recommend the second option
<ketsugi> I have read/write access on my ntfs partition now
<mjr> Trip348, possible, but cumbersome. Recommend converting if you have the friends you were talking about. ;)
<mustard_1> Trip348 linux won't be able to write to the ntfs partition..it will read it just fine
<YoussefAssad> bloody cool, this easyubuntu...
<mustard_1> ketsugi strictly speaking though its still experimental
<Trip348> so it is possible, but cumbersome and not recomended while thinking of perfomance and me being a newb?
<mjr> Trip348, especially the newb bit
<siccness> Woops, haha, accidently had mprime running twice for 48hrs
<siccness> great :|
<ketsugi> performance isn't really an issue unless you're gonna be using that partition a ot
<ketsugi> a lot
<ketsugi> in which case, go with FAT32
<Trip348> I have all my music on it
<Trip348> pretty much all my files
<pez> Hfuy, I had the same error but with Totem. Try installing gxine. Once installed it worked. It works better for as the DVD playback is not choppy nor jerky
<mustard_1> Trip348 I think the issue is going to be that you already have two primary partitions...and there is a limit of four primary partitions, so after ubuntu breaks the last free space into two more partitions you will be at your limit of primary partitions
<mustard_1> Trip348 a second hard drive or a bit of a rethink on how you are going to set up your drive in the future might be something to consider.  For now though you have enough space to try it out.
<Trip348> mustard_1: The d drive is a logical wrapped in an extended partition
<mustard_1> Trip348 ah!  ok
<mustard_1> Trip348 well thats pretty good then :D
<SonOfMoog> I'm in Ubuntu 5 live - and the only display resolution I have is 640 x 480 - I don't have this problem running Knoppix live .. any suggestions?
<mustard_1> Trip348 ubuntu will automatically partition the free space for you with the installer
<Trip348> okay
<mustard_1> SonOfMoog you could get to a terminal prompt and reconfigure xorg.conf
<_jason> ubotu: tell SonOfMoog about fixres
<SonOfMoog> I'm listening ..
<mustard_1> SonOfMoog read the message from ubotu
<mustard_1> SonOfMoog there should be a link to follow...
<Morbid_Angel> No way to watch DVDs under linux?
<_jason> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<mustard_1> Morbid_Angel sure there is :)
<Skeletonix> How can I get Mac adress from my computer which is on windows Os?
<SonOfMoog> got it, thanks - I'll be AFK for a bit
<Skeletonix> I need for magick packets
<Morbid_Angel> ok was following the ubuntuguide.org for dvd playback but the apt-get fails
<_jason> Skeletonix: you are on windows now?
<Hfuy> No DVD in VLC then.
<mustard_1> SonOfMoog k good luck
<Hfuy> Has anyone eve rgot it working?
<Skeletonix> yes
<chaos_of_apocaly> can someone tell me what program there is to make flash animations?
<_jason> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<mustard_1> Morbid_Angel the ubuntuguide is a bit dated now...its for Hoary Hedgehog 5.04
<Morbid_Angel> ok.  It was the highest google link though =)
<Skeletonix> Terminal server client ;)
<mustard_1> Morbid_Angel try the wiki for more up to date stuff
<_jason> Skeletonix: this isn't really a windows support channel but I believe you can run ipconfig, maybe ipconfig /a ro whatever the switch is
<Trip348> mustard_1: Thanks for the help, I'll go looking for an external drive to borrow now then.
<_jason> Skeletonix: s/ro/or
<mustard_1> Trip348 k
<Hfuy> how do I remove a symlink
<Skeletonix> _jason: ?
<_jason> Hfuy: rm
<_jason> Skeletonix: ?
<Skeletonix> _jason:   s/ro/or
<chaos_of_apocaly> can someone tell me what program there is to make flash animations?
<_jason> Skeletonix: oh it means subsitute ro with or, since I made a typo
<Skeletonix> if i try ipconfig /all there is a lot of adress ..and which is MAC:)
<Hfuy> why is the way VLC plays DVDs different to the way xine does it?
<hybrid> Hfuy: they are different programs
<_jason> Skeletonix: physical address
<Hfuy> You'd have assumed there'd be a standard method for, you know, reading filesystems...
<Morbid_Angel> HWaddr xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx is the MAC from ifconfig
<hybrid> Hfuy: it isnt reading a filesystem it is reading an image
<linxeh> hi there, I'm having some problems upgrading firefox with synaptic / apt-get - I'm getting errors such as "cp: cannot overwrite non-directory `/usr/lib/firefox/././res' with directory `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/./res'" - is there any way to fix that ?
<Skeletonix> yes but there is HW adres for NIC,DNS...
<chaos_of_apocaly> can someone tell me what program there is to make flash animations?
<chaos_of_apocaly> in linux
<hybrid> Hfuy: if everything was made the same there would be ni reason for linux
<megaman123> how do you run something using root while being another user
<mustard_1> chaos_of_apocaly I don't know whether there is much in the way of flash authoring software iinux
<_jason> ubotu: tell megaman123 about sudo
<linxeh> chaos_of_apocaly, : you can use FlashMX in WINE
<Abountu> megaman124: try sudo
<chaos_of_apocaly> i dont understand wine
<Hfuy> Has anyone here got VLC to play DVDs?
<linxeh> chaos_of_apocaly: crossover office makes wine easy - might be worth a look
<ryness> when is Dapper supposed to be production read?
<megaman123> thanks :) sorry but very new here
<chaos_of_apocaly> croosover?is it in synaptic?
<linxeh> no. it is commerical software.
<linxeh> www.codeweavers.com
<Abountu> no worries.. I'm new too ;-)
<berciol> hi :)
<muep> ryness, first of june
<chaos_of_apocaly> commercial=pay
<Morbid_Angel> I use Crossover from Codeweavers.  It's worth the cost
<linxeh> chaos_of_apocaly: Flash is commercial software.
<muep> Hfuy, i've used totem
<linxeh> chaos_of_apocaly: if you want to author proprietry, platform dependent media formats on the web (such as shockwave and flash) you are likely going to have to pay for them. FlashMX is going to set you back a *lot* anyway, so why worry about a few bucks on crossover office?
<Hfuy> gxine works
<Hfuy> but I prefer VLC
<linxeh> what an idiot :/
<Hfuy> It's giving an arcane error message
<snakels> hola
<linxeh> I'm having some problems upgrading firefox with synaptic / apt-get - I'm getting errors such as "cp: cannot overwrite non-directory `/usr/lib/firefox/././res' with directory `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/./res'" - is there any way to fix that ?
<muep> totem has worked well for me, dunno about vlc though, sorry :(
<Hfuy> VLC offers the option, but fails with "dvdread demuxer error: DVDread cannot open source"
<b4sh> yo
<Hfuy> "main input error: no suitable access module for DVD://"
<we3za> hello
<we3za> how ar e you guys
<we3za> ?
<we3za> i am newbie in linux
<_jason> we3za: hello
<we3za> i would like to update my kernel
<_jason> linxeh: can you pastebin the whole output and the command you are using please?
<linxeh> sudo apt-get install linux-image-i686
<linxeh> _jason: ok
<we3za> thanl you
<Hfuy> Gurhn, this samba howto is nuts - it doesn't match my smb.conf#
<muep> we3za, that only installs an optimized kernel for you
<muep> we3za, why updating?
<we3za> it said it couldnt find the package
<iratsu> how well does ubuntu run on the mac mini?
<we3za> because i read in the article that there is some flaw inside the current kernel
<muep> we3za, which version uf ubuntu are you running?
<Morbid_Angel> How can you tell which "version" of ubuntu is installed?
<linxeh> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13913
<we3za> 5.10
<muep> we3za, ubuntu has security updates added
<we3za> thanks jason
<_jason> Morbid_Angel: lsb_release -a
<Morbid_Angel> ah thankies.
<Abountu> I have some difficulties accessing /sdb1, I tried chmod 777, it's giving me the error : " chmod: changing permissions of `sdb1': Read-only file system
<Abountu> "
<simp> !gui
<ubotu> simp: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<linxeh> _jason: I just let the automatic package updater run, and it failed on firefox telling me to run "sudo apt-get -f install", which give me similar errors
<Abountu> how can I get read write access to ntfs disks?
<brandon> Abountu: is that a usb key?
<_jason> linxeh: you're using dapper?
<muep> we3za, you most probably don't need to worry, just install the updates as usual
<linxeh> Abountu: with difficutly
<we3za> so can i just do sudo apt-get update
<muep> yes
<linxeh> _jason: yes - this box was installed from flight6 CD, and upgraded
<Abountu> is a hard disk connected through ide/usb adapter
<_jason> linxeh: k, let's continue in #ubuntu+1 though since that's the dapper channel
<linxeh> ah sorry
<drcode> hi all
<brandon> Abountu: and it's an ntfs hdd?
<Abountu> yes
<linxeh> write access to NTFS is still dodgy
<drcode> any one mybe know software that can mount drive of ssh?
<Abountu> (or fat .. not sure)
<brandon> Abountu: you're SOL
<drcode> in linux/windows?
<linxeh> you can do it, but its dangerous
<Morbid_Angel> Best not to write to ntfs partitions ...
<linxeh> there is a driver somewhere I saw that uses the Microsoft ntfs driver from winxp, which might help maybe
<brandon> Abountu: you can read/write fat32, but not ntfs
<linxeh> brandon: you can write ntfs, but its dangerous
<brandon> linxeh: i know. it would be irresponsible of any of us to recommend it
<linxeh> :)
<Abountu> ok I'm doing chmod 555 and still it's givign the same error
<Abountu> chmod: changing permissions of `sdb1': Read-only file system
<brandon> Aboutnu: it's mounted as read-only
<drcode> I prefer ssh
<drcode> its faster
<linxeh> Abountu: even if chmod would remount the filesystem, 555 would be read only for everyone
<Abountu> in fstab it is mounted this way
<Abountu> hmod: changing permissions of `sdb1': Read-only file system
<Abountu> sorry
<brandon> Abountu: try the command "sudo fdisk -l" that will give you a list of filesystems and their type
<Abountu> /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<ike> Can anyone tell me if Drake going to have suspend support?
<ketsugi> Dapper does have suspend support
<zenwhen> indeed
<ketsugi> I've just gotten suspend working on my laptop today
<ike> Great, thanks for the info.
<anzio_> hey guys, I just installed the DivX codec for Linux and can't find the DivX player nor play an avi in Totem
<anzio_> can anyone help me out?
<anzio_> !divx
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<siccness> VLC
<brandon> anzio_ what *sigh* engine are you using?
<anzio_> brandon total dumb noob here, by engine you mean version of Ubuntu?
<zenwhen> hey brandon why are you being so rude about helping someone
<zenwhen> anzio_: you need to install totem-xine
<anzio_> ah thx
<zenwhen> sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<anzio_> big time thanks
<zenwhen> no problem
<CuriousCat> if i'm to enable smp, this is what i'm supposed to get, right? ==> linux-686-smp
<brandon> zenwhen: it's not rudeness. it's exasperation with the whole "restricted formats" garbage
<samuli> why does ubuntu ship with gstreamer.
<Morbid_Angel> I'm also working from the RestrictedFormats but getting errors that the packages can't be found
<zenwhen> I am enjoying the same application now. Ill be happy to know that you can do the same.
<samuli> xine is better in just about everything.
<Morbid_Angel> even after enabling the other repositories
<Romme> ubuntu is great
<mustard_1> Morbid_Angel have you enabled universe and multiverse repos?
<Morbid_Angel> yep
<mustard_1> Morbid_Angel k
<Morbid_Angel> and did apt-get update
<mustard_1> Morbid_Angel did you sudo apt-get update after enabling?
<mustard_1> hehe
<mustard_1> k
<siccness> lol
<Morbid_Angel> Not a total noob ;)
<JinRoh> Hello, Anyone with AMD64 has FIrefox with GPL Flash (or something like gpl flash) working? I don't want to have a chroot :/
<mustard_1> what packages are coming up missing?
<Abountu> what should I do, if I can't hear sounds in  mpg and avi files, I can see movie though...
<Morbid_Angel> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<_jason> Morbid_Angel: are you using dapper?
<Morbid_Angel> and also gstreamer0.10-gl
<Morbid_Angel> no still on breezy
<samuli> :
<_jason> Morbid_Angel: gstreamer0.10 is only on dapper
<Morbid_Angel> lol
<Morbid_Angel> Ya know I just reread that
<samuli> you need 0.8 libraries.
<brandon> Abountu: what are you using to play the files?
<mustard_1> heh
<kubus> gstreamer0.8 is for breezy
<Morbid_Angel> Ok back to total noob status
<mustard_1> breezy doesnt use that version of gstreamer
<siccness> lol
<Morbid_Angel> yeah pasted the wrong line
<_jason> heh
<mustard_1> :)
<Morbid_Angel> someone smack me ... it's still early
<Hfuy> I'm going to assume that the idea of making this laptop hibernate and resume under Ubuntu is "Haaa, ha ha ha!"
<claymore666> hey all, i see that there is quake II for linux on this webpage, http://www.icculus.org/quake2/#download but what style/ type do i download for ubuntu ? :(
<Morbid_Angel> bad enough it took me 3 months to get my wireless working
<mustard_1> Hfuy potentially :)
<sstchur> anyone know if network-admin is available in xfcx/xubuntu?  I can't seem to get my wireless card going in xubuntu
<|Sivik|> sstchur: what card is it
<mustard_1> sstchur I believe its going to be added to xubuntu before release date for dapper
<|Sivik|> sstchur: try wifi-radar
<hohgch> anyone here using ubunutu server for freeRADIUS?
<mustard_1> sstchur so the scuttlebut goes anyway
<sstchur> Sivik:  It's a Dlink -- i'm using it now under ubuntu w/ gnome -- just can't get it working in xfce
<Abountu> brandon .. thanks .. i found it.. more codecs where missing
<Hfuy> Gah.
<MetaMorfoziS> hey! i has a problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13914 this is when i start firefox from cmdline, it starts up and works fine, but often crashes - that why i tried to start from cmdline
<|Sivik|> sstchur: network-admin seems to freeze alot in dapper
<kubus> claymore666, look for "quake2" an "quake2-data" in the repos, i have not try this
<Hfuy> Why does it use a different tool to open files over a network as it does to open them locally?
<Abountu> (I'm using totem)
<brandon> yeah no kidding
<brandon> the "extra-codecs" package right?
<kubus> claymore666, but it sounds good..
<brandon> it should be listed as a dependency of totem-xine
<sstchur> |Sivik|, Well network-admin seems to do the trick well for my card under gnome, is there a way I can see the conf files it's generating and then copy them for use with xfce?  I assume it's just configuring wpa_supplicant or something?
<claymore666> thankyou kubus :)
<claymore666> where exactly do i look? im fairly new to ubuntu
<Hfuy> When I open media files such as AVI and MP3 over a samba share, Ubuntu always uses Totem to open them - and totem sucks.
<kubus> claymore666, mom
<Hfuy> If I try to open the same files from a local hard disk, it uses VLC, which is what I told it to use.
<Hfuy> What's going on?
<Larsson-Sweden> I need some help. I want to use the xv driver in mplayer, but that driver isnt on the list. I can use it in totem and xine, but not in mplayer.
<claymore666> mom?? :S
<mustard_1> Hfuy can you not right click on the file and choose which app to open them with?
<kubus> claymore666, enable Multiverse Repositories, then you open synaptic and search for it
<_jason> Larsson-Sweden: are you using mplayer from the repositories?
<Hfuy> mustard_1: I have done that
<Hfuy> Still it uses Totem
<claymore666> kk
<Hfuy> I wouldn't mind if Totem wasn't the can't-do player
<Larsson-Sweden> _jason, no, it was compiled.
<kubus> claymore666, oh sorry, it is a geram shortcut for wait a moment *g*
<kubus> claymore666, german i mean
<_jason> Larsson-Sweden: that's why
<Morbid_Angel> Yay I can view media again =)
<mustard_1> Hfuy maybe you could report it as a bug
<Larsson-Sweden> _jason, fact is, i have a compiled mplayer, but i have also installed the on in the reps to get the mplayer-plugin.
<Hfuy> Like they give a damn.
<sstchur> |Sivik|, The thing about wifi-radar.... is xfce, my ath0 dev is not even active I don't think.  With network admin, I just activate it, choose my SSID and my key and I'm good to go -- I just want to somehow dupliate that process in XFCE
<mustard_1> Hfuy I'm sure they do
<Sti1> Use Slackware!!!
<KaosX> mmmk
<_jason> Larsson-Sweden: you were probably missing some dependencies to get xv output in mplayer, may want to find out what depend you need and recompile
<KaosX> why not just apt-get install mplayer?
<Hfuy> They don't give a damn that Toshiba laptops won't hibernate
<_jason> yes, or that
<Larsson-Sweden> _jason,  you know what? I have double mplayer installations. Tried the mplayer binary in /usr/bin and that one has the xv driver! :)
<Hfuy> which is a huge, gigantic, major issue
<JinRoh> Hello, Anyone with AMD64 has FIrefox with GPL Flash (or something like gpl flash) working? I don't want to have a chroot :/
<Hfuy> they're hardly likely to care I can't play some MP3s :)
<Larsson-Sweden> _jason, i want the command "mplayer" to link to the /usr/bin/mplayer , how can i change that?
<anzio_> after installing totem-xine I cann't get totem to run, should I be running something besdies totem now?
<Morbid_Angel> Now to test DVDs ...
<KaosX> larsson: alias mplayer=' /usr/bin/mplayer'
<mustard_1> Hfuy Totem opening when you choose a totally different application is something they might care about
<_jason> Larsson-Sweden: your path probably list /usr/local/bin before /usr/bin so your computer is looking there first.  Is there any reason you want your compiled version now?
* Hfuy searches in vain for something Totem *can* play
<francesco_> #ita
<_jason> ubotu: tell Hfuy about multimedia
<mustard_1> Hfuy have you installed totem-xine?
<Larsson-Sweden> _jason, how can i see wich binary the command "mplayer" links to?
<Hfuy> I have gxine
<_jason> Larsson-Sweden: which mplayer
<anzio_> whats the terminal command for totem-xine? is it just old 'totem'?
<KaosX> Larsson-Sweden go into terminal and run the alias command, itll overide whatever it is currently
<Morbid_Angel> Yay DVDS!
<Larsson-Sweden> _jason, ok thanks! So the crappy installation of mplayer is in /usr/local/bin , and the good one in /usr/bin ,
<mustard_1> Hfuy totem-xine plays everything well on my system..bit cpu hungry..but everything works
<Abountu> Does any one know how we configure Gaim to get it to show smileys?
<Larsson-Sweden> _jason, how to link the command mplayer to /usr/bin/mplayer ?
<Hfuy> what is totem-gxine?
<Hfuy> I just have gxine, which seems widely compatible, without any connection to Totem
<anzio_> mustard: whats the terminal command to get into totem-xine?
<KaosX> Larsson-Sweden: alias mplayer=' /usr/bin/mplayer'
<mustard_1> anzio_ I think its just totem
<_jason> Larsson-Sweden: seems that way.  I would just remove the local installation you have, but you can alias it as KaosX suggests for a quick fix
<anzio_> blah :(
<anzio_> totems not working for me anymore
<anzio_> it runs for a second or two then closes
<kubus> anzio_, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Morbid_Angel> I just got totem working myself
* dura uses Xine
<anzio_> thx, jason directed me to it a bit ago
<anzio_> installed it
<dura> Or mplayer
<KaosX> you can also whereis totem to see if it's already in your machine
<Larsson-Sweden> Thanks!
<KaosX> its most likely in /usr/bin
<dura> or which totem
<anzio_> when Totem-xine was installing I noticed something said "may cause problems, deleting anyway as per your request"
<anzio_> thinking that might be it
<_jason> anzio_: can you paste all the output onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us a link?
<Thug-N-Me> does anyone know how to burn  5 cds iso`s to dvd ?
<Morbid_Angel> Thanks guys you've bene a great help!
<mustard_1> anzio_ have you done anything unusual with your totem install previously?
<mustard_1> Morbid_Angel np
<Abountu> what does it mean when apt-get says "E: Couldn't find package w32codecs"
<_jason> Abountu: it means exactly what it says really :)  w32codecs isn't in the repositories
<_jason> ubotu: tell Abountu about w32codecs
<high-freq> can someone help me out with this pcmcia card.....lspci isn't listing it and i dunno how to make it  show up
<high-freq> my kernel is 2.6.15-22-k7
<tonygeorge> hi  i have ran an update on my ubuntu breezy and now I cannot use X windows. anyone knows if it is possible to roll back an update?
<rambo3> i bet you didnt start with mcmcia module
<high-freq> tonygeorge: sometimes u need to rerun the  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tonygeorge> ok. i will try.
<high-freq> rambo3: it does say somethin bout pcmcia on bootup
<tonygeorge> high-freq, thank you. if it doesnt work, can i still roll back ?
<high-freq> not too sure on rolling back
<rambo3> high-freq: i would search ubuntu forums for answer
<high-freq> rambo3: k
<rambo3> tonygeorge:  roll back is just copy old xorg.conf as new
<Calgar> hi, im new to linux (only just installed this hour) my package manager isnt working (saying it cant connect to server) is the server down, or am i doing somthing wrong?
<tonygeorge> rambo3, but i didn't take a back up copy of it before running the update.
<CuriousCat> would anyone know what in ubuntu i could use to lower the CPU speed?
<dura> cpufreq
<dura> CuriousCat, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MataroSessionsWorkshops/CPUFreqModuleLoading?highlight=%28cpufreq%29
<beruic> I have just formatted an etx3 partition and mounted it. Why does it say that there's half a gig used space when the damn thing is empty?
<CuriousCat> dura, ah! thank you. :)
<pall2>  Hi There,
<pall2> How can I interact with the system when starting - i.e. choose which
<pall2> init.dscript to start or not.
<pall2> I put my own script into rc2.d, the system halts at my script when starting.
<pall2> I cannot login =(
<pall2> I also post my script below: ( it works before I put it into rc2.d)
<pall2> > /etc/rs2.d/S99myownscript
<pall2> #!/bin/sh
<pall2> SCRIPT=/myownscript
<pall2> [ -f $SCRIPT ]  && python $SCRIPT
<pall2> > the python SCRIPT
<pall2> #!/bin/env python
<pall2> import os
<beruic> NOT SO MANY LINES!!!
<pall2> a = os.popen('iwlist ath0 scan').readlines()
<dura> CuriousCat, yw
<pall2> ...
<pall2> ...
<pall2> END
<pall2> The error message is 'ath0 doesnt not support scan, network is down' =(
<chamo> hello
<dura> pall2, use pastebin ffs
<pall2> dura: what's that
<Hexaflouride> ...
<dura> pall2, It's a site where you can post stuff
<pall2>  How can I interact with the system when starting - i.e. choose which
<pall2> init.dscript to start or not.
<pall2> I put my own script into rc2.d, the system halts at my script when starting.
<pall2> I cannot login =(
<CuriousCat> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<dura> So remove the script
<dura> boot into the system and fix it
<pall2> i'm askin questions
<pall2> i cannot boot into the system
<komputer> hej
<beruic> hej hej
<dura> Boot a livecd and edit it
<high-freq> listen up .....use that pastebin if your gonna paste more than 3 lines
<komputer> co to jest??
<high-freq> simple as that
<rambo3> tonygeorge: ues whenever there is change of xorg buy ubuntu it makes a copy of config
<beruic> I have just formatted an etx3 partition and mounted it. Why does it say that there's half a gig used space when the damn thing is empty?
<dman_> im stuck with a (probably silly) mount question. i cant seem to be able to create any directories in a root mounted drive
<dura> What kind of drive is it?
<dura> Is it mounted read only?
<tonygeorge> rambo3: i see. thank you very much. Hope this will work. :-)
<beruic> dman_: Are you logged in as root?
<high-freq> dman_: not even  sudo mkdir name_of_dir
<rambo3> just list in /etc/X11/ and i think it makes a date time stampe on backup configs
<pall2> In Madriva, you can press 'I' to interact with system when starting, choose yes|no for each init.d
<Calgar> hi, im new to linux, when i start the package manager, i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13915 how do i fix it please?
<pall2> i wonder whether i can do the same thing in Ubuntu
<dura> Calgar, That means that the repository doesn't have what apt is looking for.
<dman_> beruic, only as root can i write files on the mount
<dura> Change to different repositories
<BockBilbo> epas
<BockBilbo> hey
<Calgar> dura: how do i do that?
<dura> Calgar, edit /etc/apt/sources/list
<dman_> i want to write the files as a normal user high-freq,beruic
<rambo3> !tell Calgar about repos
<beruic> Calgar: Try hitting in some /'s instead of whitespecas after the domain name...
<Calgar> dura: O_O
<high-freq> dman_: ya create the dir with sudo...then chmod it or chown it
<beruic> dman_: Log in as root and change the permissions
<rambo3> !tell Calgar about easysource
<siccness> high-freq: what would you say is more secure, chmod or chown? or no diff?
<Calgar> i clicked that link and got Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_STRING, expecting ')' in /var/www/www.ubuntulinux.nl/public_html/content/php/source-o-matic.php on line 206
<dura> siccness, They both do different things
<dura> siccness, man chmod   and   man chown   to learn how to use them
<hyphenated> siccness: the correct combination of those two is necessary to prevent the wrong person accessing files/directories
<dura> chown shanges ownership... chmod shanges permissions
<dman_> beruic, high-freq, ok the directory has been created by a  normal user, then after mounting the drive on it, the directory show root,root as user,group
<dura> changes
<siccness> yea i know how to use them
<siccness> ok thanks
<dura> If you knew how to use them you wouldn't has asked which is 'more secure'.
<dura> Being they both do different things.
<Larsson-Sweden> _jason, must i be root for the alias command to take effect?
<high-freq> siccness: both are just changing permissions of the drive..either be it changing dif ownerships or changing read/write/global modes
<samuli> to me it seems that chown is more secure.
<beruic> I have just formatted a HD into one etx3 partition and mounted it. Why does it say that there's half a gb used space when the damn thing is empty and nothing shows up in the file manager (even with hidden files on)?
<siccness> thanks samuli.
<dura> chown changes ownership not permissions
<hyphenated> people ask the "more secure" question to all sorts of silly things. at least this time it was something that loosely involved security ;-)
<tonygeorge> on my system /dev/hdb9 is my ubuntu installation, is it possible to get a list of hard disk partitions on my computer? or I have to try to mount all of them and write down the valid ones?
<dura> true
<beruic> dman_: np
<samuli> yeah, and when you're the owner you can set strict permissions for everyone else.
<dura> tonygeorge, Do you want to see mounted partitions or all partitions?
<tonygeorge> dura, all partitions.
<samuli> instead of making it availabe for everybody to mess around.
<dura> tonygeorge, fdisk/dev/hdb
<hyphenated> tonygeorge: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda should list them all. or cat /proc/partitions
<dura> then typ ep
<dura> err type p
<tonygeorge> .
<beruic> Why doesn't anyone care to help me?
<dura> Berge, I didn't see your question...
<tonygeorge> dura and hyphenated thank you very much. you mean /proc/partitions will have all the partitions on my computer including windows partitions?
<hyphenated> tonygeorge: yeah, but the output of fdisk -l is more readable
<tonygeorge> hyphenated, ok
<bluszcz_> hi
<goldenratio> hi
<McNutella> how do I have the bluetooth become detectable?
<_jason> Larsson-Sweden: well the alias command only works for the user you set the alias for.  Removing your local copy is a better option imo
<bluszcz_> what are sources.list for security?
<hyphenated> beruic: put the output of 'df' and 'df -i' in a pastebin
<bluszcz_> can anyone paste me?
<bluszcz_> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<bluszcz_> this one doesn't work
<bluszcz_> can anyone paste me grep security /etc/apt/sources.list
<hyphenated> bluszcz_: that's what mine says and it works fine for me
<goldenratio> google it?
<dura> bluszcz_, hybrid is trying to help you...
<bluszcz_> hybrid: ?
<goldenratio> hybrid horse?
<hyphenated> dura: tab completion failed on both names there? :-)
<dura> both?
<McNutella> seems xp cant detect the bluetooth on ubuntu
<dura> No I didn't press tab after I type hy heh
<goldenratio> o.o
<Abountu> now this is annoying me since sometime now: I'm trying to download skype, http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb and I'm getting an error : Xml parsing error: not well-formed ...
<dura> Abountu, Can't just apt-get install skype ?
<Abountu> let me try
<hybrid> ssup?
<Abountu> sudo apt-get install skype ??
<Abountu> E: Couldn't find package skype
<Abountu> ??
<Abountu> how can I fix that?
<dura> Abountu, Try sudo apt-cache search skype
<rambo3> before you ask here type skype in ubuntu wiki
<McNutella> someone help me create a bluetooth PAN between ubuntu and XP please?
<beruic> dman_: Change the permissions for the mount
<dura> well.... lunchtime... bbiab
<hyphenated> Abountu: I just clicked that link and it tried to download the .deb for me
<Abountu> I tried "sudo apt-get install skype" no return?!
<beruic> hyphenated: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13916
<hyphenated> Abountu: try using wget to download it instead. wget http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<Abountu> hphenated? what does that mean? something wrong with my firefox?
<beruic> dman_: Did it work?
<Abountu> ok let me see
<hyphenated> Abountu: *shrug* possibly
<hyphenated> beruic: and which one are you complaining about?
<hyphenated> (which partition)
<Abountu> what does *shrug* mean?
<Abountu> wget did " http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb"
<Abountu> and then
<Abountu> Connecting to www.skype.com|1.0.0.0|:80.
<Abountu> ...
<Abountu> and still waiting
<Abountu> is it downloading?
<hyphenated> that's a bit screwed
<Abountu> mmm
<Abountu> what does it mean?
<jose> hola
<beruic> hyphenated: HDC. When I look at it in Gparted, disk management or the file manager, it's only 5.5 gb, it should be 6.04
<dman_> no beruic, i cant write as a normal user, only with root priv
<aLPHa_LeaK> Abountu, its basically saying that its trying to download from the local host
<Abountu> local host?"
<Abountu> why?
<beruic> dman_: Try loading som files and dirs to the thing and change permissions for them...
<aLPHa_LeaK> Abountu, maybe your dns server is screwed
<Abountu> but I can connect to othe pages!
<Abountu> in fact I could connect to skype as well
<Abountu> and wget  succeeded resolving www.skype.com
<Abountu> it's on ly the download
<spazzz> Hello is anyone here framiliar with Firestarter?
<spazzz> I need some help with Firestarter.  It's being a little more verbose than I'd like I was wondering if someone could help me
<beruic> hyphenated: HDC. You found out something?
<hyphenated> beruic: not yet
<sstchur> does anyone know what conf file the gnome network-admin GUI writes to underneath the hood?  It would be very helpful if I could look at it
<rob_p> sstchur:  Probably /etc/network/interfaces
<hyphenated> beruic: can you put the output of 'tune2fs -l /dev/hdc1' in a pastebin?
<beruic> hyphenated: 2 secs
<beruic> hyphenated: You mean 'sudo tune2fs -l /dev/hdc1'?
<hyphenated> I didn't need to use sudo
<beruic> hyphenated: I did... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13917
<sstchur> rob_p, thanks.... and do you know... if I were to copy that file into xubuntu, would that get my wireless working as it does under gnome?
<BockBilbo> whats better, vnc or xdmcp?
<beruic> hyphenated: Without sudo it says: Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock
<hybrid> BockBilbo: vnc is more readily avaliable
<BockBilbo> what do you mean by that?
<beruic> hyphenated: ... and before that: Acces denied...
<hyphenated> beruic: your user isn't in the 'disk' or 'admin' groups, I'm guessing
<hybrid> BockBilbo: there are alot more VNC servers and clients
<BockBilbo> oks
<BockBilbo> thanks
<hybrid> no problem
<beruic> hyphenated: is that also what causes the half ghost gb?
<hyphenated> nope
<rob_p> sstchur:  Is your xubuntu install separate from your regular ubuntu install?  I'm not very familliar with xubuntu.  I'm assuming it's just ubuntu with another window manager or something?  Anyway, if it's one and the same install, you shouldn't have to change anything.
<bruno> Can someone tell me how to update my firefox 1.0.8 to 1.5?
<metatag> bruno : download firefox 1.5 for linux
<Kr0ntab> !Firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<McNutella> metatag: not much help eh LOL
<_jason> bruno: if you wait 2 weeks you will be able to upgrade to dapper and use the package manager
<Lueinden> Dapper comes out in two weeks?
<hyphenated> supposed to be released on 1 June
<metatag> bruno : I belive you better update now. There were a number of vulnerabilities on 1.0
<McNutella> whats special about the dapper ?
<hyphenated> or something.
<hyphenated> McNutella: it's the next release
<ajo> !kubuntu
<ubotu> [kubuntu]  Ubuntu+KDE  ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<McNutella> hyphenated: I know its the next one, but whats special about it ?
<Tinned_Tuna> hmm
<BockBilbo> metatag, he doesnt need to update, he already must have the security fixes on it
<Tinned_Tuna> I might write a script to do that update to FF1.5 thingy
<hyphenated> McNutella: it's new and shiny? it's got more recent versions of all the packages?
<hyphenated> I'm not really sure what answer you want :-)
<metatag> bruno : http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-1.5.0.3&os=linux&lang=en-US
<McNutella> hyphenated: oh then if its all shiny, we must wait.. im all excited at the thought ; )
<McNutella> metatag: and for people that dont know how to use .deb ?tar.gz archives?
<hyphenated> beruic: I'm all out of ideas about where it's gone. it is probably just filesystem overhead
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<beruic> Is it there when you make one too?
<gnomefreak> ^^^gives you commands to run
<Lueinden> Maybe when I upgrade to Dapper, I won't have to have 112 MB of updates to do on a 56k.
<Lueinden> :)
<chaos_of_apocaly> where is the kernel?
<metatag> McNutella : tar -xzf <file>.tar.gz
<chaos_of_apocaly> source
<gnomefreak> metatag: not for ff1.5 on breezy i wouldnt use that
<hyphenated> Lueinden: on release day, probably not. maybe the day after tho ;-)
<McNutella> metatag: yeah, and then to install it/compile it.. some users might not have a clue
<Lueinden> :/
<Lueinden> Awwww..
<metatag> McNutella : no need to compile firefox , it installs rightaway
<Lueinden> I downloaded Ubuntu on a friend's cable modem.
<beruic> hyphenated: Is it there when you make one too?
<McNutella> metatag: so you untar it, and it does it all for you ?
<gnomefreak> McNutella: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion   run the commands as shown
<chaos_of_apocaly> where is the kernel source?
<Calgar> hi, could somone help, i seem to be unable to activate the "universe" or the "multiverse" in package manager, it just takes ages trying to download the repository updates and then says it cant connect to the repository, could somone help me please?
<metatag> McNutella: no u have to cd in the directory created
<hyphenated> beruic: the raw partition is 6.02GB. once you add a filesystem to it, it takes some of that space for its own internal purposes
<McNutella> gnomefreak: im just interested in how that may work, ive already installed it using that page..
<chaos_of_apocaly> where is the kernel source?
<metatag> McNutella: and run ./firefox-install
<Old> Anyone know how to give the user "old" access to /var/www, full access in that dir? A ftp account
<beruic> hyphenated: yeah, but 500 mb?
<metatag> McNutella: sudo ./firefox-install
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me where is the kernel source???????????????
<hybrid> chaos_of_apocaly: there is no "THE" kernel
<Calgar> www.linux.org ......
<chaos_of_apocaly> what then?
<hybrid> chaos_of_apocaly: there are many many kernels out there with many many uses
<Old> Anyone know how to give the user "old" access to /var/www, full access in that dir? A ftp account
<chaos_of_apocaly> alright,but where,the main ones?
<hybrid> chaos_of_apocaly: main for what?
<chaos_of_apocaly> where are the sources
<chaos_of_apocaly> of the system?
<hybrid> chaos_of_apocaly: the linux kernel runs on Tivo, on computers, on Palms
<hybrid> chaos_of_apocaly: for computers look at kernel.org
<chaos_of_apocaly> SOURCE CODE
<hybrid> chaos_of_apocaly: lets note use caps
<Falluccer> hey
<hybrid> chaos_of_apocaly: there are *many* source codes
<hybrid> s/note/not
<Falluccer> hey, I'm having trouble install ubuntu
<hybrid> Falluccer: how so?
<Falluccer> it say invalid compressed format
<chaos_of_apocaly> of the system.the sources that transmit things to the hardware
<Lueinden> Piles and piles of files :P
<metatag> chaos_of_apocaly : wat do you need the sources for?
<chaos_of_apocaly> to see...
<Flannel> chaos_of_apocaly: you'll have to download the kernel source package from apt.
<chaos_of_apocaly> ok
<chaos_of_apocaly> how do i do it?
<Falluccer> hybrid: it says uncompressing linux and then right below it it says invalid compressed format
<Falluccer> then it says system halted
<hybrid> Falluccer: have you tried a different CD?
<chaos_of_apocaly> how download the kernel?
<Falluccer> no
<Falluccer> is that what I'm gonna have to do
<Falluccer> which mirror do you suggest
<Flannel> chaos_of_apocaly: use whatever you normally use to install stuff (like synaptic package manager, or whatever) and search for 'kernel-source' then pick what you'd like to see.
<Calgar> chaos_of_aocaly: www.linux.org has the linux kernal source
<chaos_of_apocaly> ok
<hybrid> Falluccer: i would try a different CD if its shipit CDs, if it is burned check the md5sum then if it matches re-burn
<Flannel> or yeah, you can just check linux.org for generic source
<hybrid> Falluccer: mirrors matter not
<fiorenti> i need a program like network stumbler on windows.??
<itrebal> i've been trying to install 'gem' for Ruby, and i've install ruby1.8 and ruby1.8-dev, but none of them supply 'gem' i did apt-get install gem but thats an OpenGL program.
<metatag> chaos_of_aocaly : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<hybrid> fiorenti: try kismet
<metatag> chaos_of_apocaly : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<fiorenti> hybrid: has kismet a GUI?
<earthen> I want to run a internet sharing script after my dsl connection has connected, how or where should I put the file?
<hybrid> fiorenti: yes it does
<itrebal> anyone know what package it might be in?
<metatag> earthen : try firestarter
<sstchur> rob_p,  Right now I have traditional ubuntu installed.  Xubuntu is ubuntu configured with XFCE.  Problems is, XFCE doesn't seem to have the network-admin gui
<Old> How do i make a user's home dir to be /var/www, and have him have a ftp account for that dir to with proftpd? (the user is called: web)
<sstchur> rob_p, which is the only way I know how to get my wireless card activated and working in ubuntu
<Old> Anyone!?
<ketsugi> make a symbolic link from /home/web to /var/www
<Falluccer> hybrid
<itrebal> Old: AFAIK proftpd will use their home directory
<earthen> Metatag I have the script done and it is working fine it's just i have to run it manully everything after conicting to DSL
<Falluccer> my compter is being weirf
<hybrid> Falluccer: yes?
<Falluccer> *wierd
<hybrid> Falluccer: why?
<Falluccer> internet connection
<metatag> earthen : oic
<earthen> metatag, I want it to auto run
<Old> itrebal, can i change this?
<Falluccer> hybrid: what were you sayingbefore
<Old> how ketsugi ?
<fiorenti> hybrid: i have installed kismet.but how do i open it?there's no link in the "a
<hybrid> Falluccer: if you burnered the cd check the md5sum to make sure it isnt corrupt
<fiorenti> applications" menu
<earthen> metatag,  I've put the file in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d  folder but it's not being run there
<Falluccer> hybrid: how do I check that
<hybrid> fiorenti: try opening a terminal and typing "kismet" <enter>
<ketsugi> sudo rm -rf /home/web; sudo ln -s /var/www /home/web
<Flannel> Old: if you made the user in the GUI, you can specify their home folder.
<ketsugi> make sure there's nothing in the /home/web directory first, though
<earthen> Does anyone know where I sould locat this file???
<hybrid> Falluccer: what OS are you running atm?
<Old> Im using ubuntu server Flannel
<Falluccer> well on the one computer i'm trying to put it on, nothing, and the one i'm typing to you from is running windows 2000
<metatag> earthen : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBootupHowto
<fiorenti> hybrid: FATAL: Please configure at least one packet source.  Kismet will not function if no packet sources are defined in kismet.conf or on the command line.  Please read the README for more information about configuring Kismet.
<fiorenti> Kismet exiting.
<hybrid> Falluccer: do a google search for "Windows md5"
<itrebal> anyonw know which package provides Ruby's Gem?
<earthen> metatag, thanks for the link I'll check that out
<Falluccer> hybrid: ok
<metatag> earthen : np
<Falluccer> when I do eventually get ubuntu on my computer will I be able to network windows 2000 and ubuntu
<hybrid> Falluccer: once you get it you will need to match it with the Ubuntu md5, which should be downloaded at the same place you got the iso
<Falluccer> and shre files
<hybrid> Falluccer: it is possible yess
<hybrid> Falluccer: idk if windows can talk to Ubuntu but i do know Ubuntu can talk to Windows
<Old> cheers, it worked!
<Old> :D
<metatag> itrebal : http://fatpenguinblog.com/?p=105
<itrebal> metatag: thanks
<metatag> itrebal : np
<bruno> Yay from ages ago metatag, I just got ff 1.5 working ^_^
<jimMmy_> how does ubuntu know which kernel module zu load? i mean my /etc/modules has hardly any common modules listed?
<Old> How do i create a user called "cstrike" that has access to /home/cs/2 and nothing more? (full access in that dir)
<metatag> bruno : congrats !
<fiorenti> hybrid: thanks for the link
<hybrid> fiorenti: no problem
<jimMmy_> i want to compile a new kernel the ubuntu way but i don't know where to enter the modules as for they are only compiled as modules in the default kernel
<metatag> jimMmy_ : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<Delicate_Shadow> hi guys
<metatag> hi Delicate_Shadow
<Delicate_Shadow> can someone help me defining the Fn keys in my laptop ??!!
<Old> How do i create a user called "cstrike" that has access to /home/cs/2 and nothing more? (full access in that dir)
<Delicate_Shadow> hi metatag
<Mort_Cinder> hi
<thinkle> Delicate_Shadow, Are you using GNOME? If so... System->Keyboard Shortcuts...
<metatag> hi Mort_Cinder
<ptike> hi
<metatag> hi ptike
<Delicate_Shadow> how about KDE ?
<Delicate_Shadow> and by the way how to start the WIFI ?
<metatag> Delicate_Shadow : #kubuntu
<Delicate_Shadow> ok
<Delicate_Shadow> thanx metatag
<metatag> Delicate_Shadow : my pleasure
<Falluccer> hybrid: it said the checksums are the same
<Mort_Cinder> is there a way of moving my installation to another computer, even the installed programs?
<ptike> does anybody know where i can find the package gstreamer-0.10-plugins-mad-multiverse?
<Falluccer> should I re-download it
<KaosX> allo
<Calgar> can anyone help, i just tried to do "apt-get update" and got this error message:
<hybrid> Falluccer: ok now try burning again at a REAL slow speed
<Calgar> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Calgar> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Falluccer> i burned it at 8x last time
<hybrid> Calgar: use sudo
<madmike> Mort_Cinder: there are possibilites
<Calgar> oh, heh
<KaosX> Calgar ... have you rebooted yet?
<hybrid> err
<hybrid> not sudo
<Calgar> KaosX: wuh?
<hybrid> heh i didnt keep reading
<Calgar> KaosX: why?
* hybrid slaps hybrid on the wrist
<KaosX> Ive had that command so the same thing
<KaosX> a reboot fixed it
<KaosX> I tried using su root and sudo with no change
<Calgar> KaosX: using sudo fixed it, and i rebooted after ubuntu did a kernal update
<KaosX> Hmm
<KaosX> i had that happen the other day after i did an apt-get upgrade dist and su or sudo didnt fix
<slashpc> sois una pila de ellos
<slashpc> mejor los dejamos. somos demasiados
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<metatag> Mort_Cinder : http://freshmeat.net/projects/g4l/
<Old> How do i create a user called "cstrike" that has access to /home/cs/2 and nothing more? (full access in that dir)
<hybrid> Old: well
<alaskan> hello
<KaosX> to create the user the command would be useradd cstrike
<alaskan> shoul i buy a HP computer is compatible with liux
<alaskan> ?
<Calgar> im gunna see if a reboot fixes my problems activating the universe and multiverse, BBS
<metwo> hello
<hybrid> Old: you could addusr and then his home would be /home/cs and then mkdir /cs/2 and chmod it to let cs have all access
<metatag> hello metwo
<hybrid> but there maybe any easier way
<KaosX> the problem is restricting access to other dirs
<KaosX> you might have to place that user in a group
<KaosX> and change group permissions in key places
<hybrid> personally i would have a box dedicated to CS so i wouldnt need to worry
<KaosX> yeah
<Mort_Cinder> metatag. thanx for the link, but is it safe as in cant there be compatibility issues?
<bon_> i get this error when installing a program http://pastebin.com/715567 i am useing kubuntu
<metwo> i was wondering if someone cold help me enable dri on ubuntu for my ati radeon card
<RayFredPip> hybrid, hi,are you ?
<Falluccer> hybrid: I'll burn it at the slowest speed with no interruptions and report back
<Thug-N-Me> how will i burn bin files ?
<metatag> Mort_Cinder : Can't say
<hybrid> Flannel: iight i wish ya good fortune
<hybrid> RayFredPip: good
<KaosX> k3b will burn almost anythin
<Mort_Cinder> metatag, ok i'll look into it
<KaosX> anything that is
<B0FH> !hardware
<ubotu> hardware is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Jimmey__> How can I specify a DNS address for ra0
<metatag> Mort_Cinder : check this also: http://www.howtoforge.com/howto_linux_systemimager
<metwo> anyone
<esfurniture> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Mort_Cinder> metatag, cool thanx
<bruno> OK, this is gonna sound like a silly question but is it just me that can't play the files on www.metacafe.com, or can no-one?
<phace> hmmm
<phace> how can i set up logitech cordless lx7 ?
<metatag> Mort_Cinder : np
<metatag> metwo : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ubuntu_> can someone please help me with changing screen refresh rate ??.. ubuntu defaults @ 60hz   thanks :)
<Old> How do i create a user called "cstrike" that has access to /home/cs/2 and nothing more? (full access in that dir)
<pike__> !res
<ubotu> somebody said res was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Old> The exact command perhaps? :D
<ubuntu_> thank you ubotu
<megaman123> anyone uses nexus-s? trying to get it to run on ubuntu...did not autodetect it
<bruno> Old, you tryin-a do counterstrike in wine?
<Thug-N-Me> how do i convert a BIN file to an ISO file ?
<s|k> I'm buying a second pc with 60mb of ram and a P2, I want to set it up as a server
<s|k> what other kind of hardward do I need?
<Flannel> s|k: a NIC ;)
<Abountu> hi all
<s|k> Flannel: do I need a hub or something?
<s|k> I connect through a cable modem atm
<Flannel> s|k: um, not for the computer.  Yeah, you'll want a router, probably.
<Abountu> is there a way in gaim to put a photo? ( I mean assign a foto to myself)
<Flannel> s|k: it'll go wall - cable modem - router - (both computers, separately)
<Calgar> back again....
<s|k> Flannel: do I need a special linux capabale router?
<metatag> phace : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-65471.html
<pike__> s|k: any router
<dolobo> does anyone no anything about that easy ubuntu program?
<kapputu> Have a wireless networking question
<Flannel> s|k: nah, packets are all the same.
<s|k> is 60mb of ram enough?
<Jimmey__> what command can I use to assign a DNS address to a wireless ( ra0 ) interface?
<Flannel> s|k: depends on what youre serving.
<kapputu> I need to connect to a secure network at home
<Flannel> s|k: but probably.
<kapputu> and any open network when I'm outside. How do I do that?
<s|k> Flannel: I want to put apache on it and an IRC shell (screen + irssi)
<s|k> and probably a ssh server
<Flannel> s|k: and its just for personal use?
<Kr0ntab> kapputu, using wpa?
<s|k> Flannel: yep
<hybrid> s|k: CLI 60mb is enough
<s|k> CLI?
<Jimmey__> Command Line Interface
<hybrid> command line interface
<s|k> sweet
<hybrid> Jimmey__: +1
<metatag> Abountu : accounts > modify > User Options > Buddy Icon
<kapputu> Kr0ntab: what's wpa?
<amonkey> is there a program that can read .wab's? i want to check an address book i'm backing up.
<hybrid> kapputu: its wireless encryption
<s|k> Flannel: thanks
<metatag> dolobo: #easyubuntu
<Kr0ntab> wifi protected access
<s|k> hybrid: thanks :
<s|k> :)
<hybrid> s|k: np
<hybrid> s|k: my tip
<Kr0ntab> standard for higher security in wireless networks
<kapputu> hybrid: oh that wpa. I thought he was talking about some application in Ubuntu
<Sven_vB> hi
<hybrid> s|k: do  server install then apt-get irssi and screen
<pike__> unless youre my bank which has an open access point :/
<kapputu> I use WEP in my home network
<s|k> hybrid: thanks :)
<Sven_vB> i want XMMS to play files directly from an FTP server. which plugin do i need?
<hybrid> s|k: np
<Kr0ntab> kapputu, then you can use a tool like wifi-radar or a nhumber of other clients that let you toggle between different networks and store the profiles...
<sanmarcos> is there a way to get over the initram-fs dependency hell when updating from breezy to dapper, and you have a kernel pre .12 ?
<Kr0ntab> connecting to open networks is easy... you can use the default network-admin tool to simply find and connect to them..
<Calgar> when i try to enable the universe and multiverse, i get this error:
<Calgar> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<Calgar> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/Release.gpg: Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<Calgar> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/Release.gpg: Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<Calgar> im guessing it could be that i need to open some ports on my router or somthing, i dont suppose linux has UPnP?
<kapputu> Kr0ntab: what's the exact name of the binary?
* Jimmey__ smacks Calgar
<hybrid> Calgar: use pastebin
<sanmarcos> is there a way to get over the initram-fs dependency hell when updating from breezy to dapper, and you have a kernel pre .12 ?
<Kr0ntab> sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<s|k> is $79 a lot for a router?
<Kr0ntab> wifi-radar is just one of many tools
<dolobo> with that easy ubuntu i cant get the second comand to work it says im supposed to typ tar -zxf easyubuntu-3.0-beta.tar.gz
<Calgar> hybrid: sorry, but can you help me anyway?
<Jimmey__> s|k, buy a linksys
<metatag> dolobo: #easyubuntu
<Jimmey__> They're probably the best
<bruno> metatag, do you have that link thing to ff 1.5 again? I would look in history but... lost all that in the upgrade of course xD
<s|k> Jimmey__: okay
<hybrid> Calgar: try to apt-get update
<dolobo> #easyubuntu
<pike__> s|k: a simple router should be dirt cheap
<kapputu> Kr0ntab: do I need to update my sources? I can't find it
<metatag> bruno : http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-1.5.0.3&os=linux&lang=en-US
<Kr0ntab> yeah its in universe
<metatag> dolobo: type //j #easyubuntu
<hybrid> s|k: get an WRT54GS or WRT54GL and you can run linux on it
<metatag> dolobo: type /j #easyubuntu
<Kr0ntab> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sanmarcos> is there a way to get over the initram-fs dependency hell when updating from breezy to dapper, and you have a kernel pre .12 ?
<Karhuton> I just installed Dapper Beta 2 and got this error from GRUB:   GRUB Loading Stage1.5.   GRUB Hard Disk Error   |  I also get the same error with Breezy. I have two SATA drivers and PATA CD drive.
<bruno> Fanks metatag :)
<Old> The exact command perhaps? :D
<Old> How do i create a user called "cstrike" that has access to /home/cs/2 and nothing more? (full access in that dir)
<Calgar> how come its trying to connect to 1.0.0.0  when i do "sudo apt-get update"?
<hybrid> Old: one command wont do that
<Kr0ntab> kapputu, follow the instructions for adding sources that ubotu just gave
<Karhuton> sda1: ntfs / sda2: ext3 / sda5: ntfs   --  hdd is my CD -- Grub is installed to MBR
<ajo> Old, sudo adduser cstrike
<metatag> bruno : np :)
<tonyyarusso> How can I reset all of my applets and their locations in the gnome-panel back to the default?
<sanmarcos> fuck you all
<Kr0ntab> eek
<sanmarcos> fucking ubuntu newbies
<metatag> hi sanmarcos
<dolobo> metatag: thanks
<metatag> oops
<alaskan> ("People use Linux on the desktop, because they are too poor to buy a Mac")
<alaskan> it is true?
<Ribs> of course not
<metatag> np dolobo
<Kr0ntab> hahaha
<Calgar> sanmarcos: well, the ubuntu website does say to come here for support........
<bruno> I sold my Mac to afford a linux PC...
<high-freq> haha....and what is osX  lmao
<high-freq> friggin n00b
<Ribs> Calgar: he's gone dude.
<Jimmey__> People use Macs, because they're 1. Too dumb to use another BSD 2. Make graphics
<YoussefAssad> erh...
<metatag> heard macOSx rocks
<YoussefAssad> People use macs because under some circumstances they're right
<YoussefAssad> god, what are we, fifteen?
<hybrid> Jimmey__: get me an edittor for video in linus and i will quit OS
<hybrid> X
<hybrid> in linux*
<Jimmey__> hybrid, that's what I meant about the graphics thing.
<hybrid> ah
<Jimmey__> YoussefAssad, I'm fifteen.
<tonyyarusso> metatag: Honestly, it's not bad.  Certainly better than Windows, imo.
<hybrid> Jimmey__: although Diva Project has potential
<tonyyarusso> Good for arts student types especially.
<LinuxJones> hybrid: there are a few in development but it will still be a few years until they are mature :(
<Abountu> hi
<hybrid> LinuxJones: yeah i was going to try Diva but i need more than ogg encoding from it
<metatag> tonyyarusso : good for geeks too... atleast paul graham says so.. even rails developers
<lkj1> Why isn't my fluxbox menu working? It only displays xterm and exit. The admin @ #fluxbox said that this is an ubuntu specific issue. Can anyone tell me how to get this fixed?
<LinuxJones> hybrid: jahshaka is very promising looking, it's a suite of multimedia composing tools.
<hybrid> if i could have expose and final cut on Linux i would never need OSX again
<lkj1> hybrid: the UI is even more confusing than GIMP's, IMHO.
<hastesaver> hybrid, kino? (I'm not serious)
<metatag> going now.. night all
<hybrid> lkj1: what UI>
<Jimmey__> GIMP's UI for me, is easy
<jimMmy_> gnu-night :)
<Jimmey__> It might be a personal thing
<lkj1> The  Jahshaka one, Hybrid
<dieffel> hello! Dont now if this is the right channel... correct me if im wrong. I have a new usb-harddisk (250gb) and it got one big reiserFS-partition on. It is automounted just fine, but only in readonly. How can i automount it in read/write? I have a VFAT usbkey, and it works just fine.
<hybrid> i love the power of linux but i have no editting software ='(
<Old> How do i create a user called "cstrike" that has access to /home/cs/2 and nothing more? (full access in that dir)
<LinuxJones> hybrid: I kow what you mean I am buying a Mac simply for Final Cut Studio, although the price is rediculous for what you get for 3 grand(not even a monitor which is bs)
<lkj1> sudo mount -rw /dev/sda1, dieffel
<hybrid> Old: we heard every time!
<hybrid> LinuxJones: you will be surprised
<lkj1> hybrid: I am trying to remember the name of a really good editing software similar to FCP for linux..
<dieffel> lkj1: ok will it auto mount the next time then?
<hybrid> LinuxJones: macs are way more powerful then believed and Apple's software is made to work best on Macs like noone else
<hybrid> lkj1: i hope you do :)
<LinuxJones> lkj1: you probably mean MainActor
<lkj1> I don't know, you may need to ask an intelligent person. I am pretty much clueless.
<NickGarvey> Old: will this be ftp only?
<YoussefAssad> there's something to be said for an OS designed to a limited spectrum of hardware
<YoussefAssad> (re. mac)
<hybrid> YoussefAssad: Apple isnt in the OS business fyi
<hybrid> hence bootcamp
<LinuxJones> hybrid: I know it will be an excellent environment to work in but I am used to pc prices :D
<lkj1> That last comment was at dieffel
<dieffel> lkj1: ok
<kapputu> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<hybrid> LinuxJones: you get what you pay for in a mac ;D
<YoussefAssad> hybrid: I'm not looking at it from the Jobs POV. I'm making the simple observation that limiting the hardware range is something with its own set of advantages, even to the user
<lkj1> @ LinuxJones: I don't know what the name was, but it wasn't main actor.. The UI was purple though.
<lkj1> purple/grey
<hybrid> YoussefAssad: Apple does need to open the OS they opened the hardware
<YoussefAssad> boy, half a day in ubuntu and this is really lovely.
<LinuxJones> hybrid: jahshaka ?
<YoussefAssad> hybrid: running on x86 isn't my definition of opening hardware
<hybrid> YoussefAssad: this is where linux fails misserably, PPC Linux should be awesome because it is all standardized
<lkj1> http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<lkj1> Cinelerra was the name.
<hybrid> YoussefAssad: Macs can legally run ANY OS
<hybrid> can your PC?
<YoussefAssad> hybrid: yes, that is an interesting observation. PPC ought to be miles better
<LinuxJones> hybrid: that's it, it has the worse interface for a computer program of all time :(
<kapputu> when is Dapper getting released?
<hybrid> LinuxJones: MainActor looks ALOT like Final Cut
<LinuxJones> kapputu: 2 1/2 weeks or so
<kapputu> I saw the installation screenshots
<kapputu> it was quite cool
<intelikey> what is the eol char for sed ?
<gymsmoke> i just added a new domain to my nameserver... to reload the dns entries without restarting bind9, is it - rndc regen ? (i forget what the syntax is for this)
<lkj1> Why isn't my fluxbox menu working? It only displays xterm and exit. The admin @ #fluxbox said that this is an ubuntu specific issue. Can anyone tell me how to get this fixed?
<YoussefAssad> hybrid: friend, I'm trying to look at it from the perspective of my fiancee, not us savvy folk :) She just needs something which works. Limiting the hardware platform helps make it work better
<kapputu> It'll help me move more people to linux
<LinuxJones> hybrid: they have a demo if you wanna try it, but it's fairly basic.
<hybrid> YoussefAssad: yes OSX will never have driver issues like Windows does :D
<YoussefAssad> lkj1: go look in .fluxbox/menu, maybe you want to rebuild that
<kapputu> would it be risky to upgrade to Dapper from Breezy?
<YoussefAssad> hybrid: precisely
<hybrid> LinuxJones: ##videoeditting if ya dont mind
<YoussefAssad> hybrid: and linux even. Atheros and sis VGA here, not fun
<byron> Hello, I have 2 harddrives and am trying to get tehm both working under the same ubuntu system and when I try to get the other one working it doesnt give me read/write permission, how do I get it to do so?
<NickGarvey> byron: what file system?
<intelikey> Q;     trying to remove line breaks that occure after  :   sed /?/,/^    /d       what should ? be ???
<YoussefAssad> all these mounting perms questions make me pine for the days when vim /etc/fstab was the way to go
<Old> NickGarvey, Nah
<tonyyarusso> How to revert gnome-panel to default applets/locations?
<byron> well I first tried extention 2 or 3 forget but then I tried fat
<Calgar> odd, i seem to be missing some of the sources listed here...... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto help?
<crazy_penguin> kapputu: no.
<pez> Hi fellow ubunters, is there anyone that knows how to sort out jerky DVD playback?
<NickGarvey> Old: going to allow them to log in over ssh and such?
<hybrid> YoussefAssad: yumm vim and fstab
<byron> any ideas?
<Old> yeah NickGarvey
<kapputu> no NTFS write support from linux is very painful
<byron> OLD?
<byron> ssh?
<NickGarvey> Old: hmm.. will the command you are looking for is chroot
<needlez> Hi everyone
<Kr0ntab> pez, you should enable dma for your dvd drive
<Kr0ntab> !dma
<NickGarvey> Old: maybe you could put it in there .bashrc file and not allow them to have write access to it
<Calgar> how do you reset the "software repositories" menu?
<NickGarvey> Old: but they wouldn't be able to do.. anything.. at all..
<Kr0ntab> sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd
<Calgar> please?
<NickGarvey> Old: I think that would break a lot of stuff..
<Old> me too
<Old> :<
<Kr0ntab> pez, also .. you make the change permanent by editing /etc/hdparm.conf
<pez> Krontab, does it have cause any risks enabling as the wiki says it has potential problems
<Old> nevermind, ill do ftp access mate
<needlez> Does anyone know if it is possible to have my Rogers Cable internet successfully running on ubuntu and have my wireless network setup up for my two laptops? i want the wireless network on ubuntu as well
<Kr0ntab> not for your dvd drive
<NickGarvey> Old: :) know how to set up a chroot jail with ftp?
<Kr0ntab> yer all good...
<Old> but really appriciated you're help, It's good to know that people are willing to help in this cahnnel. I always come here when i need help, and i ALWYAS get answers :)
<Old> i know how to setup a account for having access toa spec dir
<Old> so thats np :)
<Old> wrote it down D:
<Calgar> how do you reset the "software repositories" menu? please?
<Kr0ntab> there are some risks when changing values on your hard drive as hdparm can adjust many aspects of the drives functionality... but in most cases yer good
<NickGarvey> Old: good luck :)
<needlez> anyone?
<pez> also, why do different multimedia players display DVD playback differently. For example, MPlayer is very pixely
<Kr0ntab> pez, using dma is a good thing for cdrom/dvd drives... and it takes the load off of the cpu
<hybrid> needlez: what wifi cards are you suing?
<Thug-N-Me> will i have a good reasons to switch to dapper ?
<needlez> the wifi cards in the laptop?
<needlez> *laptops?
<hybrid> yes
<Old> NickGarvey
<needlez> i have no idea, whichever ones came with the computers, infact im pretty sure they are those built-in auto-config ones
<LinuxJones> Thug-N-Me: Dapper is quite a bit snappier on the desktop.
<Old> you good at mysql btw? :)
<Flannel> Thug-N-Me: dapper is a lot quicker
<tonyyarusso> Thug-N-Me: Network manager WPA support!
<tonyyarusso> Thug-N-Me: (And it's fast and pretty)
<Thug-N-Me> Flannel is it ? i heard people saying its slower
<hybrid> needlez: then with a wifi router and the network cards you should be good to go
<pez> thanks krontab :-) I'll sort out the DMA through the advice from the Wiki documentation
<Flannel> Thug-N-Me: Breezy was the "feature" release, Dapper is the bugfix release. of the pair.
<Thug-N-Me> tonyyarusso i heard people saying its slower
<Thug-N-Me> Flannel ohh i see
<Kr0ntab> I haven't noticed the difference... but each use different filters, and scaling algorithms... etc. prolly has something to do with it...
<Kr0ntab> np
<NickGarvey> Old: haha nope, I know a little bit
<tonyyarusso> Thug-N-Me: I heard one say that, faster for me.
<needlez> hybrid: sweet. ok, now, the REALLY newb question, lol, how (once i install ubuntu) do i configure it to get my internet going again?
<NickGarvey> Old: its just not a skill I need right now so I haven't learn much of it
<Calgar> how do you reset the "software repositories" menu? please?
<Old> kk :)
<hybrid> needlez: more than likely it will be ready to go out of the box
<Thug-N-Me> tonyyarusso hope it will be for me too :)
<needlez> hybrid: sweet, thanks :) btw, im not sure if this matters or now, but im TOTALLY replacing windows with linux, i have another seperate pc for windows (my gaming machine).
<kapputu> why would I want the klogd and sysklogd daemons running?
<CaptainMorgan> is there a hotkey for locking the system?
<hybrid> needlez: nice, have fun :)
<_jason> CaptainMorgan: you can set one in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<Kr0ntab> kapputu, they log events and errors from the kernel and operating system...
<kapputu> aah
<kapputu> ok
<Kr0ntab> kapputu, they're a good thing
<CaptainMorgan> awesome, thanks _jason
<kapputu> obviously I guess
<needlez> hybrid: OH! would you know why Mandriva wont work on my pc. i got the 3 CD's and everything, but when i put them in my drive and click the "install" button nothing happens, and when i reboot with the disk in my drive it totally doesnt read it, even though my boot sequence is in the right order (and yes i burnt the ISO's properly)
<kapputu> I thought the server daemons were running by default
<kapputu> apache/ftp/dhcp
<kapputu> they don't?
<hybrid> needlez: cause mandravia is horrid :p no idea really
<megaman123> whats the command to change the root password (or set it)??
<jack|ass> i have a route entered in my routing table that shouldn't be there.  However, when i try to delete it (route del ip.addr.of.dest) it tells me it doesn't exist.  Is there something special i need to do to remove it that i'm missing?
<tonyyarusso> Could someone give me the path to the default mail icon in gnome-panel?
<Calgar> how do you reset the "software repositories" menu? please?
<Kr0ntab> ubotu, tell megaman123 about root
<Kr0ntab> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<needlez> hybrid: lolol. are there any other themes for ubuntu? or do i have to stick with brown everything? i want some nice looking ones if possible, some that resemble Mac's OSX perhaps?
<hybrid> needlez: you can theme gnome and kde etc
<_rab_> needlez, check gnome-look.org
<jhenn> how can i find out what video card my computer has from the ubuntu livecd?
<Kr0ntab> jhenn, lspci
<Thug-N-Me> Flannel tonyyarusso in gnome its a lot faster right ?
<Kr0ntab> from command line
<tonyyarusso> Thug-N-Me: Yeah.
<needlez> and i'm assuming all of these will work with ubuntu? (it runs off the GNOME system right? and Kubuntu is the KDE version?
<tonyyarusso> Thug-N-Me: b/c of the 2.14 improvements.
<Flannel> needlez: yes
<LinuxJones> Thug-N-Me: it's quit snappy
<Thug-N-Me> LinuxJones ok
<_rab_> needlez, if you installed ubuntu then its default is gnome, is you installed kubuntu its default is kde
<needlez> cool
<needlez> whats the difference between gnome and kde? or do i want to know? is it easier not knowing? lol, like, is there alot to explain?
<Flannel> needlez: theyre differet environments.  Youre welcome to install KDE and find out.
<samuli> yeah :)
<hybrid> needlez: philosphy
<samuli> like Flannel said, just install kubuntu or ubuntu and then install the other environment and try both out.
<samuli> it's really easy.
<needlez> maybe after i get used to linux i'll go kde. go to see the difference, but for now, i'll stick with what they think the "default" should be
<hybrid> needlez: gnome is more about being slick and simple
<samuli> well not 'slick' :)
<hybrid> samuli: slick as in not looking like windows :D
<samuli> for some reason gnome is being a bit slow on dapper. To me atleast.
* hybrid hides
* Kr0ntab is hungry
<hybrid> samuli: i've heard it is blazing on dapper
<samuli> gnome is a lot better than windows :)
<samuli> well.. it's not :P
<tonyyarusso> Pretty please?  Just right-click on the mail icon, properties, and find out the file path for the icon.
<samuli> kde is lot 'snappier'
<needlez> im glad i am finally getting the chance to go linux, i have wanted to do it for so long...but before this i had a wireless adapter, so i couldnt (no drivers or anything...stupid d-link) but now im hard-wired right in to my modem : D
<samuli> but I like gnome.. so.. I live with it.
<needlez> im gonna get rid of windows once and for all!!
<samuli> and it's not that bad really. just slower.
<samuli> needlez, good man :)
<mDot> needlez congrats... welcome to the club
<hybrid> needlez: there are some dlink drivers
* needlez gives thumbs up
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: which icon?
<Old> NickGarvey
<needlez> i know there are some d-link drivers, but not for my particular model.
<needlez> it was a total bumme
<needlez> r
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: For the mail launcher in gnome-panel.
* hybrid added a digg story a while back with linux dlink drivers
<Old> when i try to downloada file from my webserver, it says "you dont have a permission to download this file"
<samuli> My windows were bugged down my spyware and stuff like a year ago and I still haven't had any reason to re-install it.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: the evolution one?
<Old> how do i open it so everyone can download a file from the webserver? I tried to ex download http://dust2.mine.nu/cstrike/maps/de_mjolby3.bsp
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Yeah.
<NickGarvey> Old: know how to change the permissions?
<kapputu> I really want to contribute to Ubuntu but I need a mentor
<needlez> yeah, im getting sick of all this spy ware and mal ware and stuff. all the viruses floating around...
<kapputu> I'm a lazy bum who won't do something unless someone gets me started
<_rab_> needlez, good idea
<kapputu> is there a room for Ubuntu developers?
<needlez> the more i read about it, the more i see how much better linux is turning out to be
<NickGarvey> Old: chmod a+r /maps/*
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/evolution.svg
<hybrid> kapputu: always
<NickGarvey> Old: chmod a+r ./maps/* if you are in cstrike
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Thanks.
<Calgar> will somone please help me, i cant seem to add any repositories apart from the cd, and i appear to not have some of the options that are shown here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto so i think i may have accidentally deleted somthing. please!? i only installed like a couple of hours ago!
<NickGarvey> !aptcd
<ubotu> to turn off apt-get from trying to install from the cd, comment out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list (put a # in front of it) that says "deb cdrom:", or in synaptic, go to settings > repositories and disable the cdrom repository
<needlez> im just waiting for the ISO to finish downloading....i think i lost my SHIPIT disks they sent me when i moved...
<samuli> needlez, funny thing is that once I got to linux I realized how ugly and hard to use windows is.. And I thought those were the good points of windows.
<kapputu> hybrid: I meant is there a channel for UBuntu developers?
<Old> NickGarvey, i want it to be download able, I mean, all maps/files in /var/www
<LinuxJones> kapputu: what language ?
<samuli> needlez, are you downloading breezy or dapper?
<hybrid> kapputu: #ubuntu-motu ?
<needlez> samuli: hahahaah yeah windows is turning out to be more of a pain than anything else. everything i think i have it the way i want it, something goes wrong
<NickGarvey> Old: then everyone needs read priv
<Old> how?
<crimsun> kapputu: we're in -devel
<NickGarvey> Old: cd to /var/ww
<needlez> samuli: Brezzy i think.
<Old> yeah
<Old> done
<railk> i have a laptop with ati radeon x700 mobility, and i'm getting display problems. to be exact, i get scanline-thingies generated by random rows of the screen being shifted a few pixels to the left
<samuli> o-kay.
<samuli> needlez, just expect some minor problems and a bit of frustration at the start.
<NickGarvey> Old: are they all in folders?
<Old> all folders are in /var/www
<samuli> it takes a bit of time to understand the linux way of things.
<Calgar> NickGarvey: that diddnt help, the thing is, the only binary option i have on the list is backports
<kbrooks> What must a Python project do to make it be packagable?
<needlez> samuli: i always do, its part of the process lol.
<Old> thats my webserver, i want people to be able to downlad anything in there
<Old> its linked ot my counter-strike server, as a ftp for downloading the maps.
<Old> so thats why :)
<needlez> samuli: but i figure, once i get the hang of things, it will be alot better
<samuli> good thing is, that almost everything is repairable and you know what is going on. Much unlike in windows.
<LinuxJones> kbrooks: packagable ?
<needlez> hahah
<LinuxJones> kbrooks: yo want to make .deb ?
<kbrooks> LinuxJones: Yeah
<calamari> hi
<NickGarvey> ftp doesn't support symlinks..
<Old> NickGarvey, All folders/files in /var/www should be download able.
<calamari> I'm about to changegraphics cards, and I figure it will not load X when I reboot.. I remember there was a command I'll need, dpkg-reconfigure (something).. what is the rest?
<NickGarvey> Old: then "chmod -R a+r /var/www"
<Karhuton> Is it possible to boot to the ubuntu on the hard drive with the installation cd?
<Old> wait NickGarvey
<kbrooks> calamari: xserver-xorg
<calamari> kbrooks: thanks!
<Old> Is there a possiblity todo so all files/folders cannot be listed, but download able ?
<Old> that'd be GREAT
<kbrooks> calamari: switch to vesa b4 u reboot
<odyssey> it just takes time to figure out what linux software can replace windows with
<kbrooks> calamari: then switch, then boot into gui
<NickGarvey> Old: make an index.html page
<LinuxJones> kbrooks: I havn't made it that far yet but google seems to point to a #debina-mentors channel
<calamari> ahh, good idea
<Old> OK, done
<NickGarvey> Old: that way they don't get a dir listing, then link only to the things you want
<Old> well..
<Old> oh
<Old> ok
<Old> hmpfh
<NickGarvey> Old: or you could make a sub directory with symlinks to only the files you want
<samuli> karhuton, yes. And dapper you can install from the live-cd as well.
<NickGarvey> after you have made the index.html
<Old> nah
<Calgar> is there anyway to replace my missing entries in repositories? the only binary option i have there is backports, please
<kbrooks> calamari: after u get ur vid card configgured, switch again, then reboot
<Old> so, a index.html in /cstrike /maps etc?
<Old> correct?
<hastesaver> !tell Calgar about easysource
<calamari> kbrooks: thanks a lot! :)
<Karhuton> samuli: I want to boot to /dev/sda2 from hdd - how can I do that with Dapper Beta 2 CD?
<NickGarvey> Old: I guess? not sure what you want
<Karhuton> *hdd = CD
<Old> Yeah, i have those folders, dont want those ot be shown
<LinuxJones> kbrooks: or #ubuntu-motu might be a good place to ask.
<samuli> karhuton, Umm, I'm not sure what you are trying to accomplish?
<MisterN> hastesaver: the link from !easysource is broken, or rather the site behind the link is broken
<samuli> karhuton, you just want to mount that partition?
<Old> how do i restart the webserver again NickGarvey ?
<Calgar> hastesaver: the link that the bot gave me is broken, it gives me this error Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_STRING, expecting ')' in /var/www/www.ubuntulinux.nl/public_html/content/php/source-o-matic.php on line 206
<Old> /etc/apt/apache2 restart or ?
<NickGarvey> Old: sudo killall apache
<Old> and then? :D
<Karhuton> samuli: no, grub is broken in the mbr of sda. I want to boot to CD, load it's kernel and mount the root system on sda2 (sda1 is windows)
<NickGarvey> Old: then apache -k start or something, check the man file
<Karhuton> Or something like that
<hastesaver> Calgar, it was working fine a while ago... maybe you can wait till they fix their site (or just ask someone else for their sources.list)
<Flannel> Old: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Thug-N-Me> whats Edubuntu ?
<samuli> karhuton, you can just re-install grub
<Flannel> Old: erm, with sudo.
<Old> k thanks
<Old> does sudo matter btw?
<hastesaver> MisterN, Yeah, it's broken (only the easysource page, though; the main page seems fine)... since when?
<Karhuton> samuli: No, I can't. It won't work. Bios problem
<samuli> karhuton, oh. ok.
<Flannel> Old: yes.  Because as a user you can't do that.  (And that restarts it, don't need the killall stuff)
<Old> ah ok
<MisterN> hastesaver: no idea since when. at least since yesterday
<Calgar> hastesaver: can you give me your sources.list?
<gimpyhtml> is there an ubuntu equivalent to opening multiple folder/files at once into a program
<hastesaver> Calgar, lol, ok; but be warned it has a lot of "extra" repositories :)
<samuli> karhuton, well I don't know if you can sort of boot from cd and make it believe it's in the hdd..
<gimpyhtml> similar to the CTRL click in windows
<pvd2000> hey samuli
<samuli> hey pvd2000.
<Calgar> hastesaver: thats cool, i think i can trust that none of them will screw up my comp, so yeah, please send it to me
<gabo> can anyone tell me how to mount a floppy, please?
<pvd2000> samuli, I installed puppy linux for fun today and I must say its ridiculousy fast, not a replacement for ubuntu though.
<samuli> what does it use for wm?
<defendguin> why does the mplayer-skins package only have 2 stinking skins?
<pvd2000> haha, Im not even running Xorg
<samuli> oh, right :)
<samuli> well I sort of want a desktop :)
<pvd2000> Im running, Xvesa
<pvd2000> it has a desktop I mean
<samuli> ok.
<Calgar> defendguin: because no one can be bothered to make any more?
<Abountu> I trying to install easyubuntu
<Abountu> I did what they said on the site
<Abountu> and then
<kbrooks> Abountu: and?
<ubuntu_> my video card is ati but lspci says "unknown" how can i find out which one it is
<Abountu> I got an error on the last command
<odyssey> i have a question about k9copy
<Abountu> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Abountu> File "easyubuntu.py", line 10, in ?
<pvd2000> wow they have easyubuntu now? Ubuntu is so easy to install:-x, hehe.
<Calgar> hastesaver: are you going to send it to me please?
<Abountu>  replace(confdir
<defendguin> Calgar: its not like anyone has to make skins they just have to put them in the package
<Abountu>  File "/home/charbel/easyubuntu/detect.py", line 113, in replace
<Abountu> if "cdrom" in line or (line.startswith("deb ") and repos_URI == line.split()[1] ):
<odyssey> does anybody use k9copy
<Abountu> UnboundLocalError: local variable 'repos_URI' referenced before assignment
<Abountu> can you help?
<ed39> hi all im new to this
<kbrooks> Abountu: do not paste
<hastesaver> Calgar, look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13923
<samuli> pvd2000, easyubuntu automatically installs rar, divx, mp3 etc. support.
<pvd2000> gxine plugin works better for me than mplayer plugin in firefox
<pvd2000> Ahhhh
<pvd2000> that is convient
<needlez> samuli: on that website gnome-look.org, where abouts should i go to download total package themes? the GTK 1.x section? or the GTK 2.x section?
<kbrooks> samuli: may i correct you? "semi-automatically"
<samuli> kbrooks, feel free to :)
<Calgar> hastesaver: ok, what do i do with it? please
<Abountu> kbrooks sorry
<pvd2000> Ill keep in that mind for whenever I update to Dapper drake when the final release comes out.
<kbrooks> samuli: EU does not install on run
<ubuntu_> how can i find out what video card I have?
<Abountu> anyone managed to install easyubuntu?
<Flannel> ubuntu_: open your box and look?
<samuli> needlez, I don't think there's anything as a package.. gtk 2.x is the controls, icons are icons and metacity is for the window decorations.
<Calgar> ubuntu_: open the side of your computer
<tonygeorge> hi i have updated ubuntu and since then I have no X windows. It says some error messages with "Unresolved symbols". Doing dpkt-reconfigure xserver-xorg didnt solve this problem. How can i get back the Xwindows?
<ed39> tried to install new version
<Karhuton> Dapper b2 doesn't come with LILO?
<kbrooks> Abountu: its a bug
<ubuntu_> Calgar, Flannel its a laptop you insensitive clods
<Calgar> heh
<Flannel> ubuntu_: you didn't specify that, now did you.
<tonygeorge> im using breezy
<shimondav> after installing "server" minimal installation, which package should i apt-get to get the minimal gnome gui?
<odyssey> what software do you recommend to copy dvds
<hastesaver> Calgar, put that as your /etc/apt/sources.list (if you're sure you want to :)
<ubuntu_> Flannel, no i didn't
<Flannel> Karhuton: it does, but you have to use expert install to install it.
<ubuntu_> Flannel, so do you have any other suggestions?
<Abountu> kbrooks, any known fix?
<samuli> needlez, to install them you just download the tarballs (like rar's or zip-packages) and from the desktop move them to the theme-manager window.
<_paulb> how do i set up vnc server so i can wiew my desktop if i have a dm such as xfce?
<Karhuton> Flannel: I'm running the normal install and interupted the Grub installation. How can I install lilo instead, without re-running the whole installation?
<needlez> samuli: hmm this all seems confusing. i'm sure i'll figure it out though
<_jason> ubuntu_: lspci and/or lshw
<comrade> I keep getting this problem with firefox, everytime I go to save a file under my user account it says /tmp/mi2bd8n7.exe could not be saved because you do not have permission to change the contents of that folder
<kbrooks> Abountu: yes
<samuli> needlez, it's very easy indeed :)
<samuli> just ask for help when you're at that point.
<kbrooks> Abountu: go into easyubuntu/trunk/detect.py
<needlez> samuli: well this seems like something i should do once i have ubuntu installed, for now, im not going to worry about it
<kbrooks> Abountu: Find "def replace(confdir):"
<tonygeorge> or is there anyway to rollback a previous upgradation of ubuntu? or Can I re-install ubuntu without loosing data?
<shimondav> after installing "server" minimal installation, which package should i apt-get to get the minimal gnome gui?
<kbrooks> Abountu: then find "for line in sourceslist:"
<odyssey> does anybody know what to use to copy dvds
<ubuntu_> _jason, i did it says "unknown ATI"
<Flannel> ubuntu_: you might try googling for your laptop, since you haven't changed it.
<ubuntu_> Flannel, this laptop comes with various video cards depending on initial config
<kbrooks> Abountu: on the blank space before that line, add "repos_URI = ''"
<_paulb> how would i set up vncserver to use my computer thathas a dm such as efce?
<Calgar> uh, how do i open sources.list not in read only?
<_paulb> xfce
<_jason> ubuntu_: what brand?
<nickrud> tonygeorge, no real way to rollback; if you save everything under /home/tonygeorge you'll keep your data
<kbrooks> Abountu: save and close the file
<ubuntu_> _jason, dell
<kbrooks> Abountu: rerun easyubuntu.py
<Mercutio150> Hello does anyone know much about archiving?
<ubuntu_> Mercutio150, man tar?
<_jason> ubuntu_: you have a service tag somewhere on the computer, login to the dell support site and it will tell you I think, otherwise call dell and they can tell you
<tonygeorge> nickrud: yes i did save everything under that directory. but will it be there if I re-install ubuntu on the same partition?
<ubuntu_> _jason, k
<Mercutio150> but is that going to put into multiple packets
<nickrud> tonygeorge, no, you'll need to reload that onto the hard drive. You can avoid this for next time by making /home it's own partition
<Calgar> how do i open sources.list as writable? please
<Mercutio150> I have files bigger than 4G
<Jowi> ubuntu: you might be able to find out by following the instructions on this page http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<nickrud> Calgar, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal
<Jowi> ubuntu_: ^^^
<megaman123> anyone here with knowledge on dvb....can not scan "failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/fontend0'
<gnomefreak> Calgar: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<khaled> hi.. is the mono package in ubuntu complete ?
<Abountu> kbrooks: sorry but I couldn't find "for line in sourceslist:" I couldn't find sourcelist neither
<khaled> i can not find glib-sharp or gtk-sharp
<gnomefreak> Calgar: if that doesnt work try gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ChoboMog> Hey.  Could someone help me with a possible compatibility problem with a new hard drive?
<gnomefreak> "
<peanutbutter7836> how do i set up vnc on xubuntu
<ChoboMog> I'm running an old Pentium III PC and am planning to buy/install a 250gb hard drive which is on sale.  However, I've heard that there can be problems with an old BIOS and a hard drive above 137gb.  I know there is a utility from Intel, called the Application Accelerator, which can let me access the full 250gb even if my BIOS does not support it.  Unfortunately the utility is only offered for Windows, so there is no Linux support.
<Abountu> kbrooks: there is "source.list" though
<Kr0ntab> hehe... I guess there's an apt-get for windows, called win-get.  funny.. but pretty useful.  http://windows-get.sourceforge.net/
<ChoboMog> The utility would work for me right now, since I am still running Windows XP.  However, I was planning on installing Drapper Drake when it is released on June 1st.  Does anyone know if a similar utility is available for Linux or if the drive might work, even with an old BIOS, as long as each partition is below 137gb?
<tonygeorge> nickrud: ok, thats too bad. unfortunately i didnt make /home a seperate partition. :-( Any chance that I can only reinstall the x windows? I have the original installation CDs
<Jowi> ubotu, tell peanutbutter7836 about vnc
<kbrooks> Abountu: pm me
<Sputnik_NL> Wat will run lighter on my system (AMD Athlon XP 1700+, 256mb RAM), GNOME or KDE?
<nickrud> tonygeorge, oh, X, that's one of the big reasons downgrading can be harsh ;(
<paradizelost> ChoboMog: i've found that a lot of the time, the linux kernel can see the data even if the bios doesn't
<gnomefreak> Sputnik_NL: gnome
<gnomefreak> Sputnik_NL: xfce ;)
<Sputnik_NL> gnomefreak: how usable is xfce?
<tonygeorge> nickrud: Sorry I didnt get you. What do you mean?
<mDot> Sputnik_NLbarely...
<Elazar> I'm trying to compile subcommander from source and I'm getting an error in what looks like a standard include. Source and error here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13924 Anyone know what the problem might be?
<gnomefreak> Sputnik_NL: what do you mean usable?
<gnomefreak> Sputnik_NL: i can do anything in xfce that i can do in anyother desktop
<Sputnik_NL> gnomefreak: well how it preforms in every day use, so stability, ease-of-use
<Karhuton> Flannel: can I boot the system on the hard drive via the installation cd, with something like boot: linux /dev/sda2 (if the default image is 'linux') ?
<Sputnik_NL> gnomefreak: I read you
<Karhuton> *linux root=/dev/sda2
<Calgar> gnomefreak, i got this : (gedit:8982): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Calgar> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<nickrud> tonygeorge, did you do a breezy to dapper upgrade? Why do you believe you need to roll back X anyway?
<gnomefreak> Sputnik_NL: it works great as everyday use but for ease of use i find it very easy but thats me
<gnomefreak> Calgar: it still opened right?
<Calgar> yeah, but nothing was in it
<Calgar> or, is there supposed to be nothing in there?
<gnomefreak> Calgar: run gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Sputnik_NL> gnomefreak: I see, looking the screenshots it reminds me of running WindowMaker in the past ;)
<gnomefreak> Calgar: with the " this time
<hastesaver> Hmm, if I enable the root account, I won't have to worry about incorrectly using sudo instead of gksudo...
<paradizelost> hey, anyone wanna know the best enc. key for wireless?  abc123def4
<paradizelost> :D
<gnomefreak> hastesaver: not true
<hastesaver> does starting something from "sudo -i" have the same effect as gksudo?
<gnomefreak> hastesaver: what do you think gksu is?
<tonygeorge> nickrud: no i didnt upgrade to dapper. it is still breezy. but it will show me a message that there are upgrades ready to install, so I clicked to install. Then it said i need to reboot, ok reboot. But after rebooting, a message said there was some error with X server and cannot be used. Showed me a lot of text from a log file.
<gnomefreak> hastesaver: no
<Calgar> gnomefreak: same thing happens
<gnomefreak> hastesaver: sudo -i is not for gui sudo -s is iirc
<gnomefreak> Calgar: nothing is in it?
<tonygeorge> nickrud: sorry i mean it showed me a message that there....
<nickrud> tonygeorge, ah, that's a fixable problem probably. try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> Calgar: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list is what you are running?
<Calgar> gnomefreak: yeah, nothing is there
<nickrud> hastesaver, sudo -i or sudo -s : to see the difference, do an env | sort after each of sudo -i & sudo -s.  sudo -i is safer.
<Calgar> gnomefreak: yes, and i tried it with and without the speech marks
<tonygeorge> nickrud: I have tried it. but still cannot.
<nickrud> hastesaver, try gksudo as well
<gnomefreak> Calgar: you do have gnome installed right?
<Calgar> im using gnome, yes
<gnomefreak> Calgar: try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Karhuton> Can I boot the system on the hard drive via the installation cd, with something like boot: linux root=/dev/sda2 (if the default image is 'linux') ?
<Blue89> I am chatting from a fresh 5.10 install, and loving every minute of it, but I noticed something strange: my opengl rendering is slower now than it was in windows. is there something I have to configure, or is it just the games I am playing? (the speed varies in game)
<nickrud> tonygeorge, hm. Is there any way you can get a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.log onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  ?
<hastesaver> Not to troll, but I've enabled the root account, and start gui apps from it fine. None of the arguments on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo seems convincing to me
<kapputu> when I try to install xemacs I get an error about dependencies
<gnomefreak> hastesaver: open cups
<samuli> blue89, type fglrxinfo in the terminal.
<Calgar> gnomefreak: its empty...
<gnomefreak> Calgar: are you typing it the way i am?
<nickrud> tonygeorge, there's a script you can run from the console that will paste those files, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<megaman123> how can i install a firmware ??
<nny> whats the packages for compiling (make, etc) ?
<_jason> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<gnomefreak> nny: build-essential
<Calgar> gnomefreak: exactly
<Blue89> samuli, command not found
<tonygeorge> nickrud: I will try. but I only have links to browse internet. let me try if I can paste it. what is the scripts name?
<hastesaver> gnomefreak, just to be clear, I login to the root account with "ssh -X root@machinename". After this, running GUI apps is perfectly fine, right?
<samuli> hmm.. what card are you using?
<nny> thanks1
<nickrud> tonygeorge, it's at http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<gnomefreak> Calgar: type this for me  gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> shoot
<Blue89> I don't know, it is a laptop
<gnomefreak> Calgar: dont type that
<tonygeorge> nickrud: ok i will try.
<samuli> blue89, probably you don't have opengl enabled.
<Blue89> a toshiba satellite, if that helps
<gnomefreak> Calgar: type this gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<pvd2000> what package are the locate and whereis commands in?
<sixpoint> my locate database isnt finding anything
<sixpoint> how do I get it to rebuild ?
<gnomefreak> hastesaver: cups has nothing to do with ssh
<Blue89> so it is all software rendered now? crap
<paradizelost> Blue89: is it an Intel vid. card?
<Kr0ntab> hastesaver, running apps "regularly" as root is not impossible... just not the best practice.
<Calgar> gnomefreak: same error, and same window with nothing in it......
<nickrud> sixpoint, sudo updatedb
<sixpoint> thanks
<sixpoint> couldnt remember the command
<Blue89> no clue, it is whatever this laptop is built with
<gnomefreak> Calgar: can you join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sixpoint> just installed ubuntu
<ubuntu_> _jason, dell chat room is terrible
<hastesaver> If it's not offtopic, I'd like to know more about why sudo is better than su (for a single-user machine)
<ubuntu_> _jason, i had to give them all my information and still havne't found out what driver it is
<paradizelost> hastesaver: didn't you ask the same ? last night?
<Calgar> gnomefreak: ok, i have joined it
<samuli> blue89, try glxgears -info
<sixpoint> hastesaver: google it
<hastesaver> paradizelost, no!
<gnomefreak> i see you
<paradizelost> samuli: glxinfo would suffice for taht
<paradizelost> hastesaver: k.  someone had the exact same ? last night...
<nickrud> hastesaver, security is a continuum; what's right for some is not right for others. ymmv
<Sputnik_NL> Is it recommend to run "firestarter" along with ubuntu?
<_jason> ubuntu_: there is a dell chat room?
<ubuntu_> Sputnik_NL, no its not becavuse there are no listening ports on ubuntu
<paradizelost> hastesaver: lets say you accidentally do an rm -Rf /, as root, you'd be screwed
<samuli> paradizelost, yeah, but you couldn't see the sweet gears and how fast they're turning. :)
<ubuntu_> _jason, yeah some 1on1 thing
<ubuntu_> _jason, i think its java not sure though
<hastesaver> paradizelost, and if I do it with sudo, I'm equally screwed
<Sputnik_NL> ubuntu_: Thanks
<sixpoint> whats a good linux text editor ?
<ubuntu_> Sputnik_NL, but if you really feel paranoid it won't hurt
<paradizelost> hastesaver: but, with sudo, you have to enter your password, gives you a chance to correct your mistake
<_jason> ubuntu_: tell sixpoint about editor
<_jason> ubotu: tell sixpoint about editor=
<samuli> I don't really like the sudo-thing either.
<ubuntu_> sixpoint, emacs or vi is what most people use, some nano or gedit which are easier
<Sputnik_NL> Are there any other programs who can improve ubuntu's security, a little like SElinux or AppArmor? (on Fedora/SUSE)
<nickrud> sixpoint, gedit, gvim, emacs21, nano, my gosh, anjuta,
<sixpoint> any graphical ones ?
<paradizelost> hastesaver: plus, if you run apps as root, you run a risk of having hte system compromized
<ubuntu_> Sputnik_NL, nah fedora has selinux and there is hardened debian iirc
<paradizelost> hastesaver: just like you don't want apache running w/ root privileges
<paradizelost> sixpoint: i use vim/gvim
<Jimmey__> How do I specify a DNS address without X?
<hastesaver> paradizelost, I only log in to root to do single things at a time anyway :)
<sixpoint> I dont like vim
<sixpoint> too complicated to learn
<ubuntu_> Jimmey__, i think resolve.conf
<ajamuk> hi!
<paradizelost> hastesaver: well, then sudo should be fine for you.
<nickrud> sixpoint, I'd recommend gvim, it's menu driven as well. Gedit is quick & nice
<hastesaver> paradizelost, I don't run apps as root. I'm just saying, for the things for which it's recommended to use sudo, I use real root
<ubuntu_> sixpoint, its really quite simple
<LinuxJones> Sputnik_NL: you can install bastille it's a hardening program for linux
<sixpoint> call me a newb, but I like the way dreamweaver editor works
<ajamuk> can anything read me?
<Jimmey__> ubuntu_, where's that
<paradizelost> hastesaver: the only reason i enable login as root, is to be able to do scp of protected files
<hastesaver> paradizelost, but sudo asks me to type a password, which is a pain, and more importantly, it doesn't work with X apps
<Sputnik_NL> ubuntu_: No no need for extra applications/services?
<ubuntu_> sixpoint, i can email you an emacs quick reference sheet that will get you learning emacs in no time. its pdf. just pm me your email if you want it
<_jason> ajamuk: read you?
<ajamuk> alguien habla espaol?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntu_> Sputnik_NL, i don't understand what your asking
<Sputnik_NL> LinuxJones: I'll take a look
<paradizelost> hastesaver: a minor modification to /etc/sudoers fixes that... :D
* Thug-N-Me hi all
* nickrud misses the editor wars factoid
<hastesaver> paradizelost, even the GUI apps?
<ubuntu_> Jimmey__, not sure let me look a sec
<Cerveza> what is the apt-get package for x11 development?
<LinuxJones> Sputnik_NL: here's a link >> http://www.bastille-linux.org/
<ubuntu_> Jimmey__, its in /etc
<Sputnik_NL> ubuntu_: I'm just interested in applications/services to make Ubuntu secure, like fedora ans suse claim with SElinux and AppArmor.
<nickrud> Cerveza, x-window-system-dev gets you everything, including the kitchen sink
<ubuntu_> Sputnik_NL, i don't know Im not really into security
<paradizelost> hastesaver: w/ that modification, nothing that is sudo-ish will ask for a password.
<tonygeorge> nickrud: i have pasted successfully :-) please check this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13925
<ferronica> j/ #windows
<paradizelost> pm me if you want to know more.
<Sputnik_NL> ubuntu_: Thanks though :)
<ferronica> j\ #windows
<Sputnik_NL> LinuxJones: Thanks for the link, looks interesting.
<Cerveza> thanks nickrud
<nickrud> tonygeorge, do you have xserver-xorg-driver-mga installed?
<calamari> hi
<Jimmey__> ubuntu_, thank you
<paradizelost> any one know if there's a reason that ubuntu doesn't use superadduser by default?
<paradizelost> let you specify groups when you create the user
<tonygeorge> nickrud: how can i check? i know that my card is a matrox card.
<calamari> my only video choice seems to be 60Hz, how do I tell it I want better choices?
<Blue89> I di what you said, it ran for a few seconds at full speed, then the whole computer locked up
<nickrud> tonygeorge, the easy way to see is to type apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-driver-mga  , and it will tell you which version you have installed under Installed:
<Jimmey__> calamari, you've got to write the choice you want to xorg.conf, in /etc/X11
<ubuntu_> _jason, dell told me i have integrated intel video but lscpi shows ati?
<paradizelost> ubuntu_: laptop or desktop?
<calamari> Jimmey__: okay I'm editing that file, but I'm not sure what to change
<ubuntu_> paradizelost, laptop
<Hso> question, is there a way to clear history/cookies/etc in Firefox on the ubuntu Livecd? I cannot see that option in the Tools menu :(
<lufis> How can i get my ntfs partition to show up on my desktop? it's already mounted and everything
<paradizelost> ubuntu_: what did you ask for when you bought it?
<tonygeorge> nickrud: yes i have it. version 6.8.2-77.1
<paradizelost> !dell
<ubotu> dell is, like, totally, Check http://support.dell.com for hardware issues
<ubuntu_> paradizelost, i didn't buy it
<paradizelost> if you go there, and type in the service tag, it'll tell you what the original configuration was
<ubuntu_> paradizelost, i doesn't
<ubuntu_> paradizelost, it
<Blue89> lspci show this: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<_jason> ubuntu_: what's your service tag?
<paradizelost> ubuntu_: you need to get to the area where it lists the waranties.
<paradizelost> i know it does
<paradizelost> what's the service tag
<keNzi> anyone can help me with this - http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranu3rr.png
<megaman123> need some help here plz :) i found this dvb-driver.tar.bz2 in the /usr/src/modules folder .... how do i install this file ???
<calamari> anyone know how to enable other choices besides 60Hz?
<keNzi> there are 3 warnings
<paradizelost> calamari: it's a driver issue
<Karhuton> How can I start expert installation mode in Dapper b2?
<calamari> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<paradizelost> ubuntu_: what's the service tag on the bottom of the laptop, i'll tell you what it has for a video card
<nickrud> tonygeorge, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-mga/+bug/43793 . Someone posted a hack fix at the end
<dougie_> hi guys - I'm trying to get a microtouch usb touchscreen working per the instructions here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158666 but I don't have a /dev/ttyUSB0
<paradizelost> ubuntu_: pm me if you want
<dougie_> does anyone have any pointers on that?
<dougie_> (the touchscreen does respond - just not calibrated correctly)
* Thug-N-Me bie bie all
<megaman123> anyone could help me out install this dirver.tar.bz2 package ??
<tonygeorge> nickrud: yes. im still here. waiting for you.
<nickrud> tonygeorge, look up :)
<_jason> ubuntu_: I see what you are saying, they don't actually list a card, that probably means it was integrated then or someone messed up
<nickrud> tonygeorge,  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-mga/+bug/43793 . Someone posted a hack fix at the end
<ubuntu_> _jason, well dell said integrated in this chat thingie
<dougie_> if I plug a device into the USB port should it always show up under a /dev/ttyUSB device?
<paradizelost> ubuntu_: but your lspci said ati, which do you believe?
<monkee13> bunzip2 dirver.tar.bz2  then tar -xvf dirver.tar
<paradizelost> as i said, i'll look it up for you if you want
<paradizelost> you have to know what you have to get it working right
<ubuntu_> paradizelost, yeah i msgd u
<tonygeorge> nickrud: yes. you wanted to know which version of xserver-xorg-driver-mga is installed on my pc. here it is :
<tonygeorge> nickrud: version 6.8.2-77.1
<megaman123> ok...another question... have this makefile file ... how do i build it ?
<monkee13> ./configure && make && make install
<rest> hi ist there a backup-tool  for the hole harddisk ?
<nickrud> tonygeorge, I saw that. Your exact problem is shown at that link I gave you, and a potential fix is there as well
<paradizelost> ubuntu_: i'm not seeing it
<nickrud> tonygeorge, I don't have a matrox, so I can't actually test it :)
<tonygeorge> nickrud: would you please give me that link again, i cannot see your message with a link other than that pastebin link. sorry.
<zenlunatic> paradizelost, now?
<nickrud> tonygeorge,  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-mga/+bug/43793 . Someone posted a hack fix at the end
<tonygeorge> nickrud: ok i will try this. Thank you :-)
<calamari> paradizelost: okay, I installed the nivida drivers and got the logo, but 60Hz is still the only choice that gnome gives to me.. what next?
<nickrud> tonygeorge, those files that you're replacing will be automatically updated with the next xorg release, you might want to keep that file from matrox around
<dougie_> hi guys - in terms of referencing a USB device - do they always appear as /dev/ttyXXX?
<tonygeorge> nickrud: still writting down the long url. :) dont know how to copy and paste, no X.
<monkee13> anyone know how to link up kOrginizer to google calander gmail?
<robertl> dougie, depends on the USB device.
<nickrud> tonygeorge, install gpm, it gives you a cut & paste mouse on the console
<Jimmey__> Hello
<robertl> and dougie, tty usually ref's a terminal.
<dougie_> robertl: this is a touchscreen - i'm trying to calibrate it (ubuntu detects it (it responds)) but can't work out how to reference it for xorg.conf
<dougie_> robertl: so USB wouldn't be ttyUSB0?
<jmccc> need help diagnosing a boot hang, looks like kernel upgrade no longer recognizes SATA boot drive initrd
<Jimmey__> Hello. I'm in non-graphical mode now, and I'm trying to install gnome/X11...I've got them installed, but when I try and "startx"
<paradizelost> calamari: is there a reason you want higher than 60hz?
<Jimmey__> It says something about the fonts.
<tonygeorge> nickrud: ok i will try, that. it will be very helpful.
<robertl> seing as how it's a touch screen I don't rightly know dougie.
<nickrud> calamari, next you need to add HorizSync & VertRefresh for your monitor in the Monitor Section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<calamari> paradizelost: yes, 60hz really hurts my eyes.. I need 85 or higher
<dougie_> robertl: cool - thanks anyway mate
<robertl> whats lsusb spit out at you?
<dougie_> robertl: this was the guide i was following: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158666
<Jimmey__> Is there a fonts pack that I can download?
<tonygeorge> nickrud: sorry i cannot view that website because links showed an error that it doesn't support SSL.
<dougie_> robertl: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0596:0001 MicroTouch Systems, Inc. Touchscreen
<calamari> nickrud: ahh, that's it.. I guess it overwrote my old defaults.. thanks!
<nickrud> tonygeorge, try lynx or elinks
<jmccc> does anyone know if 2.6.15-21 or -22 have problems with SATA?  I can no longer boot
<tonygeorge> nickrud: ok
<calamari> brb
<robertl> dougie, I fired up a sidebar so we aren't churning here.
<gnomefreak> jmccc: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<jmccc> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<YoussefAssad> what's #ubuntu+1? /me goes to find out
<dougie_> robertl: sorry mate - i'm a noob - how do I join the sidebar?
<Olde> will sudo   install work for Debian Pkg in Ubuntu ?
<megaman123> ladies and gentlemen...how do i install this driver file...is that a very hard question :)) i have this dvb-driver.tar.bz2 in the usr/src/modules folder... i want to install this file ...thank u anyone for helping out :))
<robertl> dougie, should be a tab if you are using xchat... if not thats cool.
<dougie_> i am - but don't see it
<robertl> id that mutouch driver loaded on your box?
<dougie_> I have an underscore after my nick
<robertl> ooops. my bad.
<robertl> dougie_
<robertl> like so?
<nickrud> megaman123, start by cd /usr/src && sudo tar xf  dvb-driver.tar.bz2  and read README & INSTALL
<dougie_> yah!  :)
<robertl> cool.
<Jimmey__> How can I copy a directory?
<LinuxJones> Olde: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<nny> ok so close
<Olde> yes
<nny> i have my interface working with wireless ipw3945
<paradizelost> jimMmy_: cp -Rfv /source/directory /destination/direcotry
<nny> can't seem to get it to connect to my AP
<robertl> so dougie_, is that driver on your box?
<freemanen> my firefox crash then i am trying to go to another page other than the startpage what could be the problem?
<Jimmey__> Thankyou
<steveire> I have a creative zen plugged into my laptop. Any idea where in devices there is a reference to it?
<nny> iwconfig eth1 essid belkin54g mode Ad-Hoc sound right?
<robertl> lsmod |grep mutouch
<steveire> I have kzenexplorer, but it doesn't let me browse the drivew
<dougie_> k
<calamari> nickrud: thanks, that fixed the 60hz problem
<solene> ola
<Falluccer> hey
<Olde> bbl
<nickrud> calamari, not a hard stretch ;)
<paradizelost> nickrud: calamari, just wondering what was the fix for future reference?
<dougie_> robertl: not mutouch - but i do have mtouchusb
<Falluccer> hybrid: I reburned it and it worked
<robertl> hmmm.
<dougie_> mtouchusb               5888  0
<dougie_> usbcore               104188  3 mtouchusb,uhci_hcd
<hybrid> Falluccer: YAY!
<nickrud> paradizelost, no useful monitor def in xorg.conf & ddcprobe didn't work for debconf
<megaman123> nickrud: it extarcted 3 folders and 1 "Makefile" file, but no read me files
<nickrud> or whatever the debconf does
<calamari> paradizelost: dpkg-reconfigure says that it will use monitor defaults (and I assumed it used the old values in xorg.conf), but it doesn't.. it changes the values to its own defaults which enforces 60hz.. so I had to copy the horiz/vert lines out of my old xorg.conf to the new one
<paradizelost> ahhh.  k
<nickrud> megaman123, I'd look to the website you got it from for a howto.
<basti__> Hello
<Jimmey__> I can't get X to work! It says something like: "Could not load default font: 'Fixed'"
<Jimmey__> What's the problem?
<megaman123> i didn't get it from anywhere ... i found it there
<carl> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with my SATA drive... I just bought one and plugged it in, but how do I mount it?
<basti__> where to find the sources installed via cvs?
<megaman123> i guess it was installed with the system
<calamari> Jimmey__: most likely there is another error
<iNiku> Jimmey__: your xfont packages are probably broken somehow, I remember someone else having that problem as well
<Jimmey__> calamari, there's several, but they all seemed to be regarding fonts
<iNiku> X will die if the 'fixed' font is not available
<paradizelost> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<robertl> dougie_ is xserver-xorg-input-mutouch installed?  sudo aptitude search server-xorg-input-mutouch
<Jimmey__> I've copied my X11 directory from a working dapper install partition
<paradizelost> Jimmey__: why are you trying to use Xorg 7 configs w/ xorg 6.x?
<dougie_> robertl: yes - i   xserver-xorg-input-mutouch      - X.Org X server -- muTouch input driver
<Jimmey__> I'm not - I did a server install of Dapper
<robertl> dougie_, cool.
<mart> can anyone tell me how to run mysql on breezy?  installing it gives a shed-load of errors.
<Falluccer> how do I install drivers for my USB internet adapter?
<megaman123> what are Kconfig files?
<nickrud> megaman123, weird. That's not a default thing. Did you install dvb-driver-source for some reason?
<iNiku> Jimmey__: try reinstalling xfonts-base, xfonts-75dpi and xfonts-100dpi
<Jimmey__> Okay
<carl> Anyone? shouldn't it be HDBx? but it's not... there isn't even any hdb in /dev/
* Jimmey__ takes down those names
<megaman123> i want to get my dvb card to run..its a nexus-s card
<_r_a_b_> is there  a ubuntu server channel?
<paradizelost> carl: SATA is /dev/sd
<Skwid_> ahum
<Skwid_> is there a command to rename files in a folder
<iNiku> Jimmey__: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xfonts-base xfonts-75dpi xfonts-100dpi
<Skwid_> (add a prefix ??)
<paradizelost> SATA is always recognized as a SCSI device
<Falluccer> does anyone know how I can install my netgear usb adapter drivers
<Falluccer> all the drivers on the CD are for windows
<robertl> dougie_, try using the mutouchusb as an entry in xorg. it comes up in the lsmod so I believe thats what needs to be called <hunch disclaimer> =)
<paradizelost> Falluccer: could use ndiswrapper
<paradizelost> !ndiswrapper
<carl> paradizelost: so what should the device be called then?
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<gringo> hi guys. anyone knows a desklet-like app for gmail and google calendar?
<paradizelost> carl: /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<paradizelost> something like that
<_r_a_b_> is there  a ubuntu server channel?
<paradizelost> how many other SATA drives do you have in the system
<nickrud> megaman123, I don't know much about video recorders on computers, but from what I see your drivers are already present in the ubuntu kernel.
<Skwid_> _r_a_b_: #ubuntu-server ?
<megaman123> how can i find out...when i try to run any prog it gives me an error!!!
<eduardo> Hi folks. I have a problem with Ubuntu Dapper Beta. I installed it in my Satellite Notebook and now it no off. Anybody know something?
<Skwid_> anyone ?
<steveire> Any ideas how I can see what's plugged into my laptop usb? I had a look around /dev, but I don't know what I'm looking for
<dougie_> robertl: ok - will do - thanks again for that mate!!
<Fuzzy76> Could anyone tell me how to get a permanent userlist in the x-chat-gnome client shipped with dapper?
<paradizelost> eduardo: dapper stuff is #ubuntu+1
<sklav> hi guys
<paradizelost> Fuzzy76: use #ubuntu+1
<Fuzzy76> thanks, paradizelost
<nickrud> megaman123, this may be overkill, but http://www.parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php might help
<Skwid_> is there a command to rename files in a folder (add a prefix)
<megaman123> will look at it ...thanks :)
<nickrud> megaman123, I vouch for nothing there :)
<_jason> Skwid_: rename, or a for loop involving mv
<skk> Skwid_: for i in *; do mv $i prefix_$i;done
<Skwid_> skk: thanks
<megaman123> :)) ...this is the guide that im using :) and i can't get past the first part where it tries to scan the channels :)))
<nickrud> megaman123, did you do the link for the old card, http://www.parker1.co.uk/mythtv_novafw.php
<robertl> dougie_, hope it helps some... seems like a good howto, just a little different.
<robertl> from what you are looking at.
<megaman123> no .. i'll check that now
<Skwid_> skk: worked perfectly, thx :)
<nickrud> megaman123, you might want to look in /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-t for a more appropriate place to scan, as well
<steveire> If I run an application in the terminal, is it supposed to tell me what the application is doing, or is there some other way I can find out?
<skk> Skwid_: Great :)
<robertl> steveire, depends on the app.
<megaman123> i tried the scan command, but the problem is with opening the frontend of the device
<basti__> When I try to install banshee from CMS, I
<basti__> When I try to install banshee from CVS, I get the following error ==> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13928
<basti__> sorry, the first was a fault
<basti__> :)
<nickrud> megaman123, since I don't have one to play with here, I think I'm about to exceed my level of competency on this one. You might get some more knowledgeable help on #mythtv
<paradizelost> ubotu: tell jhenn about easyubuntu
<JDahl> is there a problem with latest Gnome packages in Dapper? I don't get any menus or taskbars when in Gnome sessions - just the background
<kbrooks> paradizelost: :-)
<Dr_Willis> JDahl,  sounds like the gnome settings or somthing got trashed.
<Dr_Willis> JDahl,  check and see if with a new user the stuff works.. (or rename/move your .gnome* dirs)
<szoller> no idea?
<JDahl> Dr_Willis, I tried removing .gnome*, but that didn't help - creating a new user is a good idea, though
<tonygeorge> nickrud: yes that solved my problem. Thank you very much :-)
<nickrud> tonygeorge, heh. swing a cat long enough, you're bound to hit something :)
<Dr_Willis> JDahl,  ya - it may be a .gconf* or some other dir as well
<szoller> :(
<megaman123> thanks :)
<tonygeorge> nickrud: :-)
<Abountu> years ago I remember I used to use a program called qview to browse photos on my disk
<nickrud> megaman123, and by the way, if you look for more help go to #mythtv-users ;)
<Abountu> is there a similar application to qview in ubuntu?
<nickrud> Abountu, gthumb
<Abountu> nickrud, thank you
<Dr_Willis> heh - ive even used wine and 'irfanview' :P
<Dr_Willis> depends on your viewing needs.. thers a great many image viewers out now
<Abountu> nickrud: do you know if I can make it the defaut app to open photos? (jpg, png, bmp, gif...)
<nickrud> Abountu, uh, I think I got that one wrong, a hex editor? ghex
<Abountu> ah no no
<Abountu> gthumb looks fine
<nickrud> Abountu, right click each file type, choose properties, and set it with the 'open with' tab
* robertl seconds gthumb
<nickrud> Abountu, you need to do it for each type
<AlmtyBob> I want to catalog all my back up DVD-Rs, is there some way to make a script so when I insert a disc into my drive it will automatically do something like "ls /mount/cdrom > ~/volumelabel.txt"?
<Falluccer> when using ndiswrapper, which utilities should I download to put on my computer running the wireless usb adapter
<paradizelost> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Dr_Willis> AlmtyBob,  ya could proberly disable the auto-mounting stuff and make a script to do it. you may have to manually run the script with each dvd insertion however.
<delmar> Anyone here used or using Azureus? I'm running it on ubuntu 5.10 and it's not working properly. Files just wont start, but the same torrents start up almost immediatly wen I boot back to windows.  I've opened the port and forwarded it from the firewall, and set that port up on both linux and windows versions but the linux version just wont start the torrents downloading.  Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?
<Abountu> nickrud: can you tell me for example for one type, and I'll try to figure out for the others...
<Dr_Willis> you sure your ip you are port forwarding/opening ae the same under both windows/linux?
<Abountu> nickrud, can I pm you?
<AlmtyBob> Dr_Willis: I was trying to find a way to do it so it'll automatically run the script run it's mounted
<Dr_Willis> azureus uses that upnp stuff on my router. :P i dident have to mess witht he ports.
<delmar> Dr_Willis, sure.. I've checked that, and the Test works on both.
<Dr_Willis> AlmtyBob,  that will be much harder to do. SOme days it pays to just 'do it all'
<nickrud> Abountu, right click a jpeg. At the bottom of that menu, there's an Item Properties. Select that. In the dialog that pops up, there's a tab called 'Open With'. Select the white circle next to gthumb, and close
<AlmtyBob> doh
<delmar> Dr_Willis, yep. its nice when that happens.   The Azureus test comes back OK on both.  Its the same IP being used on either windows or Linux, and the port is the same on the firewall pointing to that IP etc... that part is setup OK.
<Abountu> nickrud: it's refusing to move ... does it have to do with me not root?
<delmar> I have a feeling that it might be an issue with the JRE/Java version that is installed on here
<robertl> delmar, what does lsof -i :6881 return (with azereus running)?
<nickrud> Abountu, no, this should be for yourself. And, you must click the circle, not just the name of the app. Frustrating
<victor__> hi all. I got a doubt. Does Kopete use tabs instead of separated windows?
<victor__> like gaim does
<ajo> hi hv a prob in ma mplayer, even while playing wmv files in fullscreen it plays only in a small window..
<ajo> but the same file plays fine in xfmedia
<hastesaver> victor__, gaim also uses tabs
<delmar> robertl, that isnt the port im using... i don't need to use that port specifically, i can use any port as long as I tell Azureus what port it is I have open anf forwarded.
<delmar> robertj, just a sec. ill fire it up and start a test torrent and see
<nickrud> ajamuk, try mplayer -vo xv <filename> , does that go full screen properly?
<robertl> delmar, ok. is it listening on the port you want it to? =)
<nickrud> ajo, sorry, that just above was for you
<victor__> hastesaver, yeah, that's what i said (or what i've tried lol)
<Abountu> nickrud.. still not working :-( .. I clicked all over the place!
<ajo> nickrud, thankx..
<delmar> robertj, looking.... it must be since it's in-built Test returns an OK result
<victor__> the problem is that gaim has gone crazy, and it only writes what i type when it wants
<nickrud> Abountu, I just did it here ...
<hastesaver> victor__, oh, sorry. Yes, from what I've heard, Kopete uses tabs too.
<Jimmey__> I'm looking for a light-weight web browse.
<nickrud> ajo, if that works properly, there's a complete config at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<Zane42> Looking for help with nzb files in ubuntu.
<delmar> robertj, hrm. so the test works fine, but when i do what u say...while its running... i get no result
<delmar> robertj, using the port i have set not 6881 of course...
<victor__> hastesaver, thanks! :D
<Zane42> I downloaded nzbperl.pl But I'm not limitted to using that one.  Any that would work I would be happy with.
* robertl fires up azereus and tries his own medicine.
<ajo> ok..
<Abountu> nickrud, well it're really not working... it there a config file where this gets written to, so I can add it there manually?!
<delmar> robertj, it never downloads any traffic... not a single bit... but occasionally it changes from red, to blue, then to red.. and occasionally from red to green, then back to red...all the while.. never downloading a thing
<Jowi> Jimmey__: (super lightweight terminal) links, elinks, lynx. (terminal with graphics) w3m. (fast gui but not feature rich) dillo, w3c. (others) opera, firefox, konqueror, epiphany-browser
<Jimmey__> Thankyou
<Jimmey__> Jowi, what about file browsers? Like nautilus?
<idefix> what is the file system of a DVDrom?
<Jowi> Jimmey__: Rox-filer is king. Thunar is ok as well
<Dr_Willis> idefix,  UDF often.. or ISO
<Jimmey__> Thankyou
<nickrud> Abountu,  I think it's in ~/.local/share/applications
<high-freq> can someone help me with a pcmcia card...i have an older one...but dmesg says  prism_config() failed
<high-freq> and also loads up orinoco as well.
<Abountu> nickrud: ok let me check this ... thanks
<robertl> delmar, i just tried it here with my box, and with azureus running I am showing 4 connections using lsof. do you use a firewall on the box?
<nickrud> Abountu, a stab in the dark would be changing the window theme to default, it's very easy to see which dot has the circle ...
<Abountu> nickrud: change the window them to default? how?
<delmar> robertj, iptables -L reports Accept on all.. no firewall is in place
<idefix> how can you change the DVD-code of your DVD-player?
<nickrud> Abountu, system->preferences->theme, but that's just a stab in the dark. I really think you're missing the tiny click point
<robertl> delmar, another avenue to check is to use strace -c [path/to/azureus]  fire up a torrent, let it run and then kill it (the app). check there for various errors.
<nickrud> idefix, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats has a section on changing the region code
<delmar> robertj, lets check some settings a moment... ive setup 6881 on the router as well, just to rule that out as well
<Zane42> is anyone here familiar with using nget, nzbget, or nzbperl?  I've tried all three without any success.
<delmar> robertj, under connection... i have all things ticked
<delmar> robertj, nothing for proxy options
<delmar> robertj, advanced network, what do you have setup in there?
<robertl> delmar, strace -o [file-name]  azureus   fire up a torrent, let it run a bit... kill the app and comb for interesting things like maybe permissions are off on some lib it needs maybe...
<pvd2000> Hoe can you get .mkv files to play subtitles with gxine or mplayer?
<delmar> robertj, ok i set 6881 restarted Azureus and now i see two lines... java    28275 delmar   13u  IPv4  63628       TCP *:6881 (LISTEN)
<robertl> delmar... one sec i am checking my connection settings.
<delmar> robertj, the second line is UDP and doesn't have (LISTEN)
<robertl> delmar... oooooooh.
<voraistos> hey people, i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, and the tool to configure mouse doesnt work for my (synapticS) touchpad. how can i change the config files to make it less sensitive ?
<delmar> robertj, still no joy with the torrent however
<Dr_Willis> voraistos,  edit the xorg.conf by hand
<delmar> robertj, but lets gib it a minute
<robertl> delmar, hm, might need to have that UDP listening... checking.
<Abountu> nickrud: does editing gthumb-usercreated.desktop, and adding in the MimeType=image/jpeg;image/jpg;image/gif ... work? do you thing that would work?
<nickrud> Abountu, it might. You could always delete it if it doesn't :)
<voraistos> Dr_willis: ok, ill try that. will i have to restart xserver to see it working ?
<untung> hi can win client log into ubuntu server?
<delmar> robertj, its really frustrating when u have a few hours worth of downloads queued under windows and can't boot back to linux to play with stuff :P
<Dr_Willis> voraistos,  any changes to the xorg.conf require a total restart of X. NOT just a logout/backin to GDM
<delmar> but since running Everquest under Cedega is such a pig, I need to be in windows half the time anyway
<robertl> delmar, sounds like hell! hey check this out. http://azureus.aelitis.com/wiki/index.php?title=Why_ports_like_6881_are_no_good_choice
<Abountu> nickrud:changing to another theme didn't help
<Abountu> it's definetly locked
<voraistos> Dr_Willis: okok. i wasnt sure, since with the gnome tool i dont need an x restart
<robertl> delmar, I installed azureus local to my home directory as well.
<delmar> robertj, exactly. thats why i didnt wanna use it... ISP's and people that are anoyed at file sharing apps block 6881
<pvd2000> how can you get .mkv files to play in gxine? it already plays mkv files just doesn't show subtitles.
<delmar> robertj, latest version?
<Dr_Willis> voraistos,  not sure what that gnome tool did. :P but i doubt if it altered the xorg.conf.
<delmar> robertj, what version of ubuntu are u using?
<robertl> I just call it by striking alt-f2, /home/robertl/azureus/azureus
<delmar> robertj, im gonna switch the port back, restart Azureus and check for the listen again
<robertl> still breezy.
<nickrud> Abountu, that is very strange. Try changing another mime type, like txt. See if you can alter it. If it's only gthumb (which works here) you may have stumbled over a bug
<pauldaoust> okay, here's a question for you RAID gurus: I have two 20 GB discs and a 40 GB disc. Is it possible to use the md software RAID driver to get a nested RAID 1+0 thingy going on?
<voraistos> Dr_willis: system->preferences->mouse . would be cool if they fixed that on dapper
<robertl> delmar. ok.
<pauldaoust> specifically, I'm looking to stripe the two smaller discs and then mirror them onto the larger disc.
<robertl> delmar, if it doesn't work try the strace... is it installed system wide? installed as root as a deb or make install?
<pauldaoust> wait, I'm bass-ackwards. I need a RAID 0+1 setup
<Abountu> nickrud: let me check (if so that would be the second bug today, not bad for my first day on ubuntu)
<Skwid_> anyone got a good fstab link ?
<robertl> /etc/fstab =)
<delmar> robertj, ok same as before with 6881 only the new port.. when i checked before.. i transposed two numbers hence why i couldnt find the port listening :P
<Skwid_> robertj: a help link, with all the options and stuff
<delmar> robertj, so im getting the same results.. tcp listen.. udp not
<Calgar__> anyone have any ideas why nslookup is resolving the ubuntu archives as 1.0.0.0? i think its my router, but i have no idea what to do about it, anyone got any ideas please?
<delmar> robertj, is that what u get?
<pauldaoust> Abountu: the one I always use is 'man fstab'... I find it has most of the info I need.
<robertl> delmar, checking...
<Abountu> pauldaoust: it's not me who asked about fstab, thx anyway ;-)
<Skwid_> pauldaoust: ok thx
<pauldaoust> Abountu: oop, sorry :S
<nickrud> don't we all love the tab-completion demon :)
<pauldaoust> nickrud: naw, can't blame it on tab-completion; I just wasn't concentrating :)
<Trip348> Hi, what is the ext3 file system? Can ubuntu be installed on Fat32 or does it have to be ext3?
<paganini> Hi guys
<paganini> I have a kind of weire network interface question
<robertl> delmar, both TCP and UDP...high port ranges... anyway is the app installed sys wide?
<Abountu> Trip348: I dont' think ubuntu will run easily on FAT
<nickrud> Trip348, absolutely not the fat32, it doesn't handle file permissions.
<paganini> My ubuntu box is on a windows network, so I have samba installed to access their shared folders and to share folders with them
<Trip348> okay
<pauldaoust> Trip348: I guess Ubuntu could conceivably be installed on FAT32, but it'd be a nightmare if it were. ext3 is just ext2 (the standard Linux filesystem) with journalling, which helps Linux figure out what went wrong in the event of a file write error.
* robertl runs from fat32
<delmar> robertj, yeah i stuck it in /usr/share/azureus
<Trip348> so the linux partition can't be read by windows
<delmar> robertj, so you have LISTEN on both tcp and udp?
<Abountu> Trip348: if you want to try ubuntu before installing it, try the live cd
<paganini> When I go to places -> network servers to use the built-in network browser, sometimes (not always) I get a box that says "you must log in to access <my internal IP address> on MSHOME."
<nickrud> Trip348, sure it can, there's a program called e2explore, and there's also an installable filesystem driver for ext3 on windows
<paganini> And it asks for my password
<delmar> robertl, i get lots of stuff like this in the logs... [8:28:55.760]  {peer} Peer connection closed: failed to establish outgoing connection: select registration: channel is closed;   etc etc
<pauldaoust> Trip348: ext2 and ext3 can, with a lovely Windows filesystem driver that works great (although it completely ignores access permissions, so any Windows user can read/modify any file on the Linux partition)
<paganini> No matter what I type there, it keeps coming back and won't let me continue
<Trip348> great
<pauldaoust> Trip348: forget where you can get the driver though; one sec
<levander> What the hell is the deal with all the xorg packages getting updates in breezy?
<robertl> delmar, for kicks try installing it in your home dir as your plain old user self and then just call it from the cli with
<paganini> But, if I click cancel, it pops up the dialogue that asks for hte password to unlock my keyring. When I thpe that in, everything is fine.
<delmar> pauldaoust, yeah i had that driver.. there is evena 64bit one around
<levander> I've never seen so many packages getting updates
<paganini> soop__, what is that "you must log in" box, where does it come from, and why does it only appear SOMETIMES?
<robertl> delmar, /home/delmar/azureus/azureus
<robertl> delmar, /home/delmar/azureus/azureus &
<Trip348> how much space do I need for the ubuntu install, I have about 7GB cleared in the end of my disk.
<JDahl> I have some odd Gnome problems in Dapper: Gnome sessions never starts the taskbar or show any menus. I tried the obvious things such as wiping config files, but nothing helps.   /var/log/gdm complains about wacom, which I don't use and never installed
<pauldaoust> Trip348: http://www.fs-driver.org/ -- I think that's the one I had success with
<robertl> the & will shove it in the background.
<levander> Trip348: 7GB is plenty, make sure to make a swap partition
<Trip348> pauldaoust: thank you
<delmar> robertj, k
<nickrud> Trip348, that's plenty to check out ubuntu, you only really need about 2 GB
<pauldaoust> Trip348: no prob!
<Trip348> okay
<robertl> delmar, not using a deb right?
<Abountu> nickrud: it's not working for any file
<robertl> delmar, tar.gz?
<pauldaoust> so, hozzaboutit? anyone had experience with software RAID 0+1 before?
<levander> Nobody knows why every single xorg package just got an update in breezy?  I hate having to update X cause it scares me something's going to go wrong and I'll have to reconfigure X.
<Skwid_> in my fstab i have, iocharset=utf8
<Skwid_> what would i need for iso ?
<delmar> robertj, yeah was the .tar.gz from SF
<sorush20> when dapper comes out i'm not upgrading.. cause my printer will not work.. as i@m loosing my hotplug system. I need the system to upload the firmware to the printer everytime ubunt boots..
<Skwid_> ISO-8859-1 ??
<needlez> YES!!!
<needlez> IT WORKED!!!
<robertl> delmar, cool.. me too.
<pauldaoust> levander: didn't check the changelog today, myself; haven't ever had to reconfigure Xorg though.
<needlez> i love linux..
<TheSteveMonkey> what is the "support" lifetime for ubuntu dists for security fixes?
<bron> anyone know of a good firefox plugin (for 1.5) to clear the location field?  diggler used to be good for that, but the latest has removed that feature (as far as I can tell)  :(
<Snow_Shelter> why is my ld having problems? "/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.0.3/../../../libc.so when searching for -lc"
<pauldaoust> levander: (at least, not within the Dapper testing cycle)
<nickrud> Abountu, then I have no clue, except to reiterate that I was ready to throw away this os until I realized I wasn't clicking the circle
<levander> pauldaoust: well, i'm going for it, hate to do it, but...
<Snow_Shelter> I'm trying to install wine-0.9.13, and there's no package for x86_64, and it wont compile because of this ld problem
<Skwid_> please ? :(
<levander> pauldaoust: it's not dapper, it's breezy, must be a security update
<Calgar__> anyone have any ideas why nslookup is resolving the ubuntu archives as 1.0.0.0? i think its my router, but i have no idea what to do about it, anyone got any ideas please?
<needlez> samuli: are you still around?
<robertl> delmar, use the beginner setup.
<TheSteveMonkey> Anyone?
<Trip348> Thank you guys, I think I'll get started then and give it a try.
<popey> TheSteveMonkey: 3 years, 5 for dapper as i understand it
<robertl> delmar, I just defaulted everything and it morked.
<nickrud> TheSteveMonkey, 18 months from release, except dapper, 5 years
<popey> oh
<pauldaoust> levander: oh. sorry... uh... using the Ubuntu update manager, you can see the changelog for each package, and it should tell you what it's modifying. Sometimes it even works!
<levander> Calgar__: you do 'nslookup archives.ubuntu.com' and get back 1.0.0.0?
<delmar> robertj, err. it doesn't ask me for setup.. because it's already setup.. the setup files are in /home/delmar/.azureus
<Abountu> nickrud: he he he ... it's not that desperate I can always do an "open with"
<robertl> delmar, heh.
<delmar> robertj, ill blow it away and start again :P
<needlez> can anyone here give me a list of programs that are similar to their windows version. do you understand? for instance MSN on windows is aMSN or Gaim on linux (i think) i need a list of stuff like that
<needlez> please.
<JDahl> it's very strange - indeed there is a "wacom" tablet PC inputdevice in my xorg.conf, but I don't know how or when that got added
<pauldaoust> needles: gosh, there are so many. You'd be best off searching http://www.ubuntuforums.org for something like that.
<astriskmanish> can any one tel me how to install kde on ubuntu
<needlez> get Kubuntu
<pauldaoust> needlez: sorry, that last msg was meant for you, but I typed 'needles' instead of 'needlez'
<delmar> robertj, did u download or install anything to do with java or just instaled azareus as is... ?
<Abountu> new question.... firefox in synaptic (and on the system) is version 1.0.8 and mozilla has released version 1.5.* I guess, is that normal? can I get the new one?
<samuli> needlez, yeah.
<hastesaver> astriskmanish, get the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<Calgar__> levander: thats what happend before, now i am getting: ** server can't find archives.ubuntu.com: SERVFAIL
<popey> needlez: http://hants.lug.org.uk/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?LinuxHints/LinuxAdvocacy shows comparisons of windows and linux apps
<delmar> robertj, i didn't want to mess up the already installed java stuff so left it alone.
<robertl> delmar, i had java installed way before azureus.
<JDahl> astriskmanish, if you already have ubuntu installed, you just install kubuntu-desktop. Then there's no need to get kubuntu
<needlez> pauldaoust: its ok i understood
<pauldaoust> :)
<delmar> robertj, oh? did u install it manually or?
<samuli> astriskmanish, get either package kde-core, kde or kubuntu-desktop with aptitude (if you want to easily remove it in case you don't like it)
<astriskmanish> it gives some error message
<TheSteveMonkey> popey why is dapper 5 years
<nickrud> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kbrooks> EasyUbuntu "It's all new!" 3 has been released!
<kbrooks> The EasyUbuntu Team is pleased to present EasyUbuntu 3.
<kbrooks> EasyUbuntu 3 is the culmination of 6 months of hard work which will bring a tool to the new Ubuntu user. With no prior Linux experiance, this tool will let you install commonly requested tweaks, and a selection of restricted codecs.
<kbrooks> There have been a few notable changes in EasyUbuntu 3: Dapper is supported (but EasyUbuntu is still compatible with Breezy), EasyUbuntu 3 is now written in Python, and many bugs have been squashed. Some of the applications that you can install are (depending on architecture) Codecs, Flash, Java and Skype.
<kbrooks> You can download, install and run EasyUbuntu 3 with the instructions on the "Get EasyUbuntu" page (at http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html), provided that you use this URL: http://www.robotgeek.org/eu/easyubuntu-3.0.tar.gz instead of the old URL.
<delmar> robertj, cuz Openoffice needs java etc so i knew it was already installed... and i didnt want to isntall any java stuff manually cuz i dont want OpenOffice to break :P
<nickrud> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<nickrud> :)
<popey> TheSteveMonkey: because they decided it would be a good idea to have a long term support release
<robertl> delmar, I used the java.com manual install but i believe breezy has the packages and for sure dapper does. I think you need to point to multiverse to get them.
<kbrooks> nickrud: i couldnt put it in a pastebin
<Abountu> uboto: thanks, I'll try it
<TheSteveMonkey> popey is dapper the latest?
<nickrud> kbrooks, a joke :)
<popey> TheSteveMonkey: out on 1st june
<kbrooks> nickrud: vertical scrollbars
<TheSteveMonkey> popey cool thanks
<popey> np
<delmar> robertj, hrm. well azureus wouldnt even run if i didnt have it but... i can't help wondering if that is the problem.
<astriskmanish> it give the following error msg...
<astriskmanish> Reading package lists... Done
<astriskmanish> Building dependency tree... Done
<astriskmanish> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://in.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<astriskmanish> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://in.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<astriskmanish> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://in.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<astriskmanish> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://in.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<astriskmanish> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Calgar__> levander?
<astriskmanish> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<needlez> samuli: do you have a list of programs for linux that is like a comparison chart for windows programs?
<nickrud> astriskmanish, sudo apt-get update
<popey> needlez: I just pasted one
<needlez> oh!
<needlez> my bad
<Jowi> ubotu: tell astriskmanish about pastebin
<popey> needlez:  http://hants.lug.org.uk/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?LinuxHints/LinuxAdvocacy
<erUSUL> astriskmanish: do not aste here please. use pastebin see topic
<popey> needlez: scroll down on that page
<delmar> Jowi, thank you :P
<robertl> delmar, i think the OO java is self contained... thats a guess but I think it might be close to the truth. OO can run on a machine that can't view java online...
<needlez> popey: thank you :)
<astriskmanish> ok..
<popey> no probs
<nickrud> astriskmanish, if that fails, try removing the in. from in.archive.ubuntu.com , that repo may not be up
<samuli> needlez, just try to avoid apt-getting kde-programs if you're using ubuntu (gnome)
<AlmtyBob> is there a way to list all the ports on your system that have services running?
<popey> AlmtyBob: nmap
<nickrud> AlmtyBob, sudo netstat -tlp
<delmar> robertj, im gonna re-download Az and check md5 this time
<samuli> or else you're going to be downloading a lot of libraries you probably don't need.
<AlmtyBob> thanks
<robertl> AlmtyBob lsof -i (as root)
<astriskmanish> after updating again it says that sudo apt-get update
<robertl> delmar, ok.
<astriskmanish> sorry.. its says that...Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<robertl> delmar, try   strace -o [out-file-name]  azureus
<kbrooks> samuli: do you concede that kde programs work on gnome
<Pasqual> #join indymedia
<delmar> robertj, ok will do that soon
<jack1> who knows which mobile phones work very good with kontact reg. synchronization?
<astriskmanish> so plz help me what to do??
<nickrud> astriskmanish, then you probably have some bad sources, if you could put /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<samuli> kbrooks, yeah they do.
<samuli> some of them anyways.
<Pasqual> #indymedia
<Fu_^^Nichi> #jakarta
<snowfaked> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI is this the right way to go about installing ati drivers?
<ompaul> Pasqual, /join #channelname
<samuli> but I can't see the reasoning getting amarok for gnome for example, because you're downloading and installing 100mb+ worth of stuff with that.
<samuli> and it's gonna be slower too.
<samuli> and gonna look like grab :)
<samuli> or crap
<nickrud> snowfaked, they've been recommending that page here for months
<snowfaked> ok
<samuli> I did the way on wiki.
<samuli> althought dpkg--reconfigure messes my monitor, so I simply just replaced "ati" with "fglrx" in xorg.conf.
<samuli> worked like a char,
<samuli> charm.
<graveson> how do i manage kde application fonts etc
<deus_> I got some problems with my 32 bit chroot and my cdrom
<deus_> it wont mount on chroot/media/cdrom0
<deus_> i added the option in the fstab but it wont work
<deus_> so i cant use mplayer on the cd
<astriskmanish> nickrud , i didnt get what u r trying to say..
<nickrud> astriskmanish, the file /etc/apt/sources.list determines where ubuntu looks for packages. That's what seems to need to be fixed.
<[D] ARKFENIX> hello everybody
<nickrud> astriskmanish, you can show it to me, by opening it with gedit and pasting the contents of the file on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<delmar> robertj, lol. new wierdness.... unpacked fresh, ran it.. set beginner etc.. hit finish... it hang for a few secs.. then i was able to close... the process is running but no gui or icon up the top or anything...
<ezenu> anyone familar with tv tuners? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1010796
<[D] ARKFENIX> i need help with k3b , i'm trying to burn a DVD but k3b says : "error : couldn't determine size of resulting image file"
<deus_> somebody said i should copy the fstab for the regular system onto the chroot system is that wise?
<Managu> ezenu: I've had some experience with NTSC tv tuners
<robertl> delmar, weird magic.
<delmar> robertj, killed process and restarted and it seems ok... testing torrent now
<robertl> are your sources.list pointing to multiverse?
<ezenu> Managu, I am trying to save the video to a file, but my tuner does software encoding, not hardware
<dabaR> Hey. If I connect through a router, I can get to the Net. If I connect to a cable modem, using DHCP, I can get a proper IP address, but can not resolve DNS. Also, if I try pinging by IP address, I get an error message: connect: network is unreachable. How can I fix this?
<needlez> does anyone know how to install the newest firefox? i downloaded the thingy, but i dont know what to do next.
<robertl> delmar, cool... (makes warding sign in the air)
<dabaR> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<robertl> needlez, what exactly is a thingie? =)
<Managu> ezenu: If you're the person who made the post you refer to, I'm not sure how to help.  MythTV was the first application I found that did a good job recording video and audio off of my BT878 based card
<needlez> the .tar.gz file or whatever it was.
<robertl> a .deb thingie or a tar.gz thingie?
<robertl> oh. ok.
<robertl> needlez, unpack it.
<nickrud> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<robertl> needlez,  tar -xzvf firefox <hit tab>
<ezenu> Managu, yeah, that's me... If only I would've bought a hardware encoding tv tuner for $20 more, I wouldn't have had the problem
<nickrud> needlez, that wiki page above will help you integrate 1.5 into ubuntu well
<robertl> needlez,  ever install anything from the cli before?
<Managu> ezenu: have a particular application in mind?
<needlez> nope. this is the first time using linux
<astriskmanish> nickrud i have send u that..
<robertl> needlez, cool.
<robertl> maybe follow nickrud's link
<robertl> or unpack it in your home dir.
<needlez> thats probably what i have to do.
<needlez> lol
<gnomefreak> dont unpack it in home
<nickrud> astriskmanish, could you give me the link?
<gnomefreak> unpack it in /opt
<robertl> needlez, we all start somewhere.
<ezenu> Managu, All I want to do is save video to a file. I can use tvtime to view TV easily. But it doesn't save. And mythTV is too complicated I think
<Managu> ezenu: all I can offer are thoughts, not fully formed solutions.  There was a package called "vcr" that claimed to be able to record video from V4L interfaces.  It's quite possible that "mencoder", from the mplayer package can be coaxed into encoding video in real time
<Kr0ntab> sup peepz
<needlez> gnomefreak: so that file i downloaded from the firefoz site, i just unpack everything in it to the /opt directory and everything will be good? or is there more to do after that?
<deus_> somebody said i should copy the fstab for the regular system onto the chroot system is that wise?
<ezenu> Managu, ok thanks. i'll look those up
<Kr0ntab> deus_, you dont have to...
<Managu> ezenu: also, "apt-cache search "video capture"" turns up a few packages
<gnomefreak> needlez: read the wiki that nickrud sent you theres a few steps you must do just download it and copy and paste the commands
<gnomefreak> needlez: the tar command it gives will unpack it in /opt/ for you ;)
<deus_> Kr0ntab: well, i added the regular /media/cdrom0  /chroot/media/cdrom0 but the chroot system cant see the files on the cdrom
<robertl> or needlez, /usr/local =) i say follow the wiki instructions too.
<astriskmanish> nickrud , here is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13934
<Kr0ntab> oic what yer trying to do
<dabaR> Hey. If I connect through a router, I can get to the Net. If I connect to a cable modem, using DHCP, I can get a proper IP address, but can not resolve DNS. Also, if I try pinging by IP address, I get an error message: connect: network is unreachable. How can I fix this?
<delmar> robertj, no good. doint strace now.
<Kr0ntab> you'll need to make sure that you have appropriate /dev files for your cdrom...
<robertl> delmar, ok.
<Managu> dabaR: might be that you've got firestarter loaded and it's being a bit overzealous.  Try opening it up and turning your firewall off
<dabaR> I have no firestarter installed.
<dabaR> iptables are empty, and my ipmasq is off.
<delmar> robertj, ill check the wiki for anything about manual java install or anything java related.
<dabaR> Plus it all works on the same, dhcp protocol, but with a router.
<robertl> dabaR,  what does  cat /etc/resolv.conf  show?
<dabaR> I power cycled everything.
<Kr0ntab> you don't have to use an fstab to mount the cdrom...  you can issue a mount command and do the same thing... provided you have a device file... and an emnpty directory for a mount point
<Jowi> dabaR: is the computer connected straight to the cable modem or do you have something inbetween?
<nickrud> astriskmanish, oookkk. You are going to have to replace those completely, there's a good set at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<dabaR> if directly, it does not ping, if through router, I am here.
<dabaR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13935 is resolv.conf. Only that last line may be a clue...
<acid-trip> how do i set up a loopback interface?
<Jowi> dabaR: your nameservers are wrong.
<tomek_> hi
<voraistos> How do i know/change wich modules are loaded in my kernel ?
<nickrud> voraistos, lsmod
<snowfaked> anyone had problems connecting with rdesktop? I only get blank screen for a few seconds and then the programs closes
<voraistos> thx
<dabaR> Jowi: that is when I am connected to the router, so it looks fine here...
<dabaR> + it works
<Jowi> dabaR: log into your router and see which nameservers are in use in there and put those in your resolv.conf
<nickrud> voraistos, remove with rmmod, modprobe to instert (removal doesn't always work)
<tonyyarusso> Recommendations for a wireless card to install into a desktop computer for good compatibility?  (Potential dual-booter)
<dabaR> Jowi: sure, I will try that. The thing is that I can not ping out at all. Not even to IP addresses with the modem. That means no DNS resolving will fix it, but I am willingh to try. I will be back.
<Kr0ntab> snowfaked, any errors in the console when running rdesktop?
<h3h_timo> can anyone help me with installing limewire?
<nickrud> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Jowi> dabaR: when connected to the router, you will use the nameservers the router has got from the modem. if you are not using the router, you will not be able to connect to 192.168.0.1
<h3h_timo> thank you
<snowfaked> Kr0ntab: nope
<h3h_timo> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is, like, totally, a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<h3h_timo> is frostwire better than limewire?
<robertl> delmar, ... I have packages java-common java-gcj-compat
<Kr0ntab> snowfaked, I believe rdesktop also does not support microsoft's high encryption setting.  check out the terminal services option to make sure it's using medium encryption or lower
<nickrud> h3h_timo, feels faster here
<dabaR> Jowi: that is clear.
<Jowi> dabaR: (of course, it could be that the cable-modem has that address but it is more likely that the modem has got your public ip address registered instead)
<dabaR> brb
<h3h_timo> okay thanks.. do you need java for that?
<snowfaked> Kr0ntab: ok, have to check that
<nickrud> h3h_timo, yes
<robertl> delmar, those are ubuntu packages.
<Kr0ntab> yup... what OS you connecting to?  win2k3?  win2k?  xp?
<h3h_timo> thank you
<nickrud> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<robertl> del-mar, join #az-pain  =)
<gnosticapex> anyone feel like helping a nub? lol
<Hfuy> Evening all
<acid-trip> how do i set up a loopback interface?
<Hfuy> I'm trying to get hibernate/sleep/suspend or whatever to work on a Toshiba Satellite SP10
<nickrud> gnosticapex, we live for the easy(!) questions :)
<Hfuy> Do I have a hope in hell?
<robertl> or delmar, join #az-pain
<delmar> robertj, what versions?
<acid-trip> !loopback
<ubotu> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 foo.iso mountpoint/
<Kr0ntab> acid-trip, add "iface lo inet loopback" and "auto lo" to /etc/network/interfaces
<Kr0ntab> shoudl already have it
<Kr0ntab> unless it was removed
<gnosticapex> heh well, I have a toshiba Satellite L25-S1195, it has an ATi card in it. I know that they made that flgrx or whatever for it and also ATI released drivers, I've got the ATi driver on my USB device, but I dont know the command to access it/run it >.>
<nickrud> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<acid-trip> Kr0ntab, it's already there
<acid-trip> but when i try to connect to my ircd locally
<acid-trip> it wont work
<acid-trip> screw it
<I_Eat_Plastic> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nickrud> gnosticapex, that !tati factoid above has the ati info
<nickrud> ericvw, !ata gnomefreak
<Kr0ntab> type ifconfig... do you see an "lo" device?
<voraistos> nickrud: all i know is i should add module evdev to be loaded with my linux kernel. i dunno what to do (with modprobe, or where the module is/is not, etc....) :'(
<voraistos> can u help ?
<gnosticapex> Ill look at the community post, I already looked at the binaryhowto and it gave me the basic information but Im still having some troubles -.-
<gnosticapex> if I could figure out how to access my USB device and run off of it, then I have the ati driver there >.>
<astriskmanish> nickrud, again it says that u have to run apt-get update to fix these problem
<nickrud> voraistos, you should already have it: lsmod | grep evdev , it should say it's there
<Kr0ntab> snowfaked, did that work?
<nickrud> astriskmanish, did you replace the original, useless /etc/apt/sources.list with the one from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/972 ?
<Managu> tonyyarusso: I've not had much problem with any of the mass-marketed 802.11g wireless cards, once I've gotten them set up with ndiswrapper.  There is something to be said about using a card with good linux support, though.  Atheros-chipset based cards seem to have the best support.
<voraistos> nickrud: with lsmod i dont see it. sorry i an complete noob. no idea what i should do
<h3h_timo> okay, i installed frostwire.. but i already had java installed, but it says that i dont
<snowfaked> Kr0ntab: i don't have access to that windows machine yet so i don't know. will try that when i can first access it with windows
<nickrud> voraistos, sudo modprobe evdev
<tonyyarusso> Managu: Okay.
<gnosticapex> there a command thatll list off your kernel version?
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<RandolphCarter> gnosticapex: uname -a
<nickrud> h3h_timo, how'd you install java?
<tonyyarusso> Is there a GUI tool for metric-English unit conversion?
<salah> hi. my ubuntu 5.10 server have problems with outgoing connections. all connections in to it (when I connect to ssh etc) works fine, but when I use apt-get or ping or anything else that use outgoing network, it won't work. any ideas why?
<RandolphCarter> gnosticapex: uname -r just for the kernel release
<h3h_timo> ummm... let me remember
<Kr0ntab> snowfaked, what version of windows is it running?
<h3h_timo> umm.. i downloaded it and converted it to a deb package.. and then installed it like that.. it was from the unoffical ubuntu howto i think
<voraistos> nickrud: oops, no with your comand i found it. i am noob and i have bad eyes lol
<nickrud> h3h_timo, then try sudo update-alternatives --config java , that should be the final step
<h3h_timo> thanks
<h3h_timo> you know u guys are genius's?
<astriskmanish> nickrud, yes i have replaced...
<nickrud> astriskmanish, to make sure, type the following in a terminal: cat /etc/apt/sources.list , are they the same as the wiki?
<h3h_timo> i am still getting the error though
<snowfaked> Kr0ntab: xp
<nickrud> h3h_timo, what does java -version say?
<h3h_timo> just a sec
<h3h_timo> java version "1.4.2"
<h3h_timo> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<h3h_timo> Copyright (C) 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<h3h_timo> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<h3h_timo> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<h3h_timo> brad@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<nickrud> h3h_timo, you didn't choose the right java, then. Look for the one that says sun (should be 3rd)
<h3h_timo> i have no third
<gnosticapex> hmm, where can i get fglrx for ubuntu, linux kernel 2.6.12-9-686 >.>
<dabaR> Hi again. The DNS entries get set properly by ifup. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13936 is what I get when I ping by IP address.
<needlez> i think my firefox download has hung...
<Hfuy> Hmm.
<Hfuy> It'll seem to put it to sleep - pulsing power light - but not wake up.
<Zane42> exit
<tedd_> How can I check which version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<brokengun> dudes
<crimsun> tedd_: lsb_release -r
<brokengun> i added some repositories
<tedd_> perfect
<DarkPath> hmm... I'm having a problem with the Ubuntu LiveCDs, both Dapper and Breezy, on my new desktop. Bit of a graphical glitch.
<tedd_> thanks crimsun
<LinuxJones> tedd, or cat /etc/issue
<Managu> dabaR: probably a dead end, but is ping still setuid root on your machine?
<DarkPath> the X server starts, and the mouse works fine, as does the sound... but then when GDM/Gnome tries to start up, I just get this messed up graphic in the center of my screen
<tck> anyone can help me with a ax550 vga card?
<DarkPath> and then nothing loads
<dabaR> Managu: I ping fine when I am connected through the router.
<brokengun> and now when i run "apt-get upate" i get a 404 error on some of he packages
<DarkPath> anyone have any ideas?
<harisund> Hello everyone !
<needlez> does anyone know why it says "you do not have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/opt""?
<nickrud> h3h_timo, apt-cache policy sun-jre1.5 , that should show installed if you did the steps right
<astriskmanish> nickrud, yes both r same
<harisund> needlez are you prefixing your commands with 'sudo'
<brokengun> needlez: sudo and then the command
<dabaR> needlez: cause you are not the owner of the folder.
<h3h_timo> k
<nickrud> astriskmanish, then sudo apt-get update
<Managu> dabaR: perhaps post the results of "ifconfig" when you connect directly?
<needlez> wait, should i be doing all this from terminal?
<nickrud> astriskmanish, then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<samuli> please, use aptitude instead of apt-get
* nickrud echoes samuli, but bows to convention
<harisund> samuli, do you see any particular difference for your choice? how do they affect in general?
<astriskmanish> ok.. i m updating it then will go for kubuntu-desktop
<brokengun> i am getting 404 errors on some of my apt-get stuff when i run "sudo apt-get update" what do i need to do?
<samuli> harisund, with aptitude you can just as easily remove the whole thing if you don't like it.
<harisund> samuli: ah yes you make a good point there..
<harisund> samuli, no -- switches eh?
<dabaR> ttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13938 there is ifconfig, Managu
<samuli> with apt-get you end up just removing the meta-package 'kubuntu-desktop' which is really nothing.
<brokengun> anyone, please?
<samuli> no switches or options needed.
<nickrud> astriskmanish, if you were reading, samuli makes a good point: when you install kubuntu-desktop, do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop. To heck with conventions
<tck> anyone can help me with a ax550 vga card?
<harisund> brokengun, there are a couple of things you could do. Maybe the sites are slow to connect or not up, so you could try a while later.
<brokengun> ok
<brokengun> well what happens in the event that they aren't up?
<harisund> brokengun, or try posting the output of /etc/apt/sources.list on pasteboard or something.. i
<brokengun> cause i dont think they are
<dabaR> My router gets a different IP address from the DHCP on the modem:  24.79.94.252, and I got this same IP on the comp yesterday when I tried this.
<snowfaked> Kr0ntab: well, restarting the winxp machine helped, it was hanged ;)
<Managu> dabaR: yeah, the dhcp server probably hands out IP addresses by mac address
<Kr0ntab> ha  there ya go
<astriskmanish> nickrude, after giving the command sudo apt-get update i got the folowing error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13939
<brokengun> harisund: what is a pasteboard?
<needlez> samuli: can you help me out with some terminal commands?
<Jowi> dabaR: are your router set up to give a static ip for the computer?
<needlez> can anyone help me with some terminal commands?
<harisund> ubotu tell brokengun about pasteboard
<Managu> needlez: to do what?
<harisund> ubotu tell brokengun about paste
<Trae> pastebin
<Jowi> dabaR: or, if you are using firestarter, have you enabled dhcp there (also write in the nameservers in the DNS tab)
<needlez> well i downloaded the new firefox to my desktop by accident, and im trying to follow that guide that someone previously sent me. and the guide says to download the file to /opt/firefox, and i didnt.
<needlez> im very confused right now..
<harisund> needlez, you don't need to download it into /opt
<nickrud> astriskmanish, you didn't update the sources properly. type in a terminal gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" , delete what's there, and cut and paste the sources from the pastebin and save. Then update again
<astriskmanish> and after giving sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop i got..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13940
<harisund> Wherever you downloaded, it you can copy to /opt.
<h3h_timo> alright i got frostwire installed, thanks to anyone who helped me
<Jowi> dabaR: it is normal that you get a new ip address each time you connect with the modem. nothing strange in that
<needlez> oh, ok. well, lets give it a try then
<harisund> needlez, which page are you referring to?
<nickrud> astriskmanish, you're only seeing the updates, not the other stuff
<samuli> needlez, You might want to do 'gksudo nautilus' to easily move files around and stuff.
<dabaR> Jowi: not on cable
<harisund> needlez are you following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion ??
<dabaR> Jowi: I work tech support for this.
<needlez> harisund: yes, well i am trying to
<dabaR> it is a setting euither at the ISP, or somehwere in the OS>
<samuli> one thing that annoys me with firefox is that there's no option to where download each individual file.
<harisund> samuli, there is?
<Jowi> dabaR: well, it is not up to you or your router or your modem. it's your ISP that give you the public ip address. if you get different ones, it is them doing it.
<samuli> harisund, Is there? I haven't found it.
<harisund> needlez do you want to go over it step by step?
<needlez> please?
<harisund> samuli which version of firefox are you using?
<samuli> harisund, 1.5
<dabaR> Jowi: agreed
<harisund> needlez so I am asuming you are using the version of 1.05 that ships default ith breezy?
<needlez> yes
<harisund> samuli: Edit->Preferences->Downloads
<sulan> any ACPI-subsystem gurus in here interrested for a bug-report on brightness control on HP NC6000? (Flight 6 & 7, works in Breezy)
<samuli> harisund, I know that.
<harisund> ok needlez, so you will first navigate to the Firefox homepage and download the latest version right?
<brokengun> harisund: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13941
<astriskmanish> nickrud, i ahve done the same.. and my update is downloading n working..
<samuli> I mean there's no option to choose individual to somewhere else than what you set up in preferences.
<brokengun> that is the output of /etc/apt/sources.list for me
<needlez> harisund, yes, it has been downloaded to my desktop
<Managu> dabaR: not having a loopback interface is suspicious, but it shouldn't cause the problems you're suggesting.  "sudo iptables -L"?
<Kr0ntab> up to 1.08 now... after patches..
<nickrud> astriskmanish, great
<Jowi> dabaR: your nameservers should not change very often though. it is usually safe to put them into firestarter or resolv.conf instead of 192.168.0.1
<harisund> needlez, are you sure about that? can you see it on your desktop?
<needlez> yes i can
<harisund> samuli: Ah yes I get you. Either everything goes into one place, or every time it is asked.
<harisund> brokengun any reason you are using hoary repositories?
<brokengun> i dunno
<brokengun> that is what the guide said
<harisund> Ah that could be a problem.
<samuli> harisund, yes. There should be like default _and_ an option to save it somewhere else.
<decoy_> Hi everybody! Can I add a DVD-iso to apt-get sources? :)
<brokengun> where can i get the correct sources for sources.list?
<gnosticapex> I need to figure out a) where to get fglrx for a 2.5.12-9.686 kernel (unsure of the ATI card, whichever is standard for the Toshiba Satellite L25-S1195) and b) need to find a way to load it, preferably a USB flashstick, but I don't know how to access it. >.>
<gnosticapex> 9-686*
<JinRoh> Hello I got this error FATAL: Error inserting spca5xx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-22-amd64-k8/kernel/drivers/usb/media/spca5xx.ko): Invalid module format - When trying to install Creative NX WEbcam pro following thishttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284 <--- PLease help me
<Managu> decoy_:  as in, an .iso file?
<harisund> could someone please help brokengun get a correct sources.list for dapper?
<brokengun> woah
<brokengun> i am not running dapper though
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<harisund> brokengun sorry .. i meant breezy.. did you get a link?
<decoy_> Managu, Yes! I dont have a DVD-ROM drive, but I have a dvd iso on my hdd with packages. I'd like to upgrade my system from that dvd-iso... i can mount it so how can i add it to sources.list?
<brokengun> i did
<Managu> decoy_: oh, good question.  Let me check something
<decoy_> :)
<harisund> brokengun get your repos that way, and then paste that as is into your /etc/apt/sources.list file the way you did earlier. Try the 'apt-get update' again.
<brokengun> ok hold on a minute
<brokengun> i gotta get the line numbers out of it
<Managu> decoy_: "man apt-cdrom"
<dbernar1> And it works now. Weird.
<PrimoTurbo> What is the default login for xubuntu under the Dapper 6.06 LiveCD?
<harisund> brokengun yes make sure there are no line numbers.
<gnosticapex> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<NoUse> PrimoTurbo ubuntu: no password
<PrimoTurbo> thanks
<brokengun> harisund, i think it is working
<brokengun> wait
<brokengun> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<brokengun> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<brokengun> i get that
<PrimoTurbo> NoUse: It worked thank you
<harisund> brokengun, make sure Synaptic is not running.
<harisund> brokengun also make sure you have no other command line opne with any of dpkg, aptitude or apt-get currently executing.
<brokengun> alright i closed synaptic and now it works
<brokengun> thanks a bunch mate :)
<decoy_> Managu, how should i use it? when i've launched apt-cdrom it asks me to put CD into CD-ROM drive and press ENTER. Then it should mount it and indexed... in fact i don't have physical DVD, i have just an image... what options should i use apt-cdrom picked up an image instead of physical disk? :-)
<Managu> decoy_: according to the man page, you would want to do something like "sudo apt-cdrom -d=<mount point>"
<simp> hello again... how can i install/extract .deb files in ubuntu? i need them for the estonian layout: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77213.html
<harisund> brokengun: Sure :)
<decoy_> Managu! I'm so sorry! :))
<decoy_> I'm blind!!! :D
<Managu> decoy_: maybe that'll work ;-)
<samuli> simp, to install a deb: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<ozen> #join /ubuntu-fr
<samuli> there's a graphical interface to it too.. what's it name..
<ozen> lol
<astriskmanish> nickrud, sorry to say but again i got error msg ie http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13943
<harisund> samuli does breezy have a gui for installing .deb files?
<samuli> simp, anyways. You can extract them with archive manager.
<ozen> synaptik
<simp> ok thank you...
<samuli> harisund, I'm not sure about breezy, there's one in dapper the very least.
<simp> i'l give it a try
<harisund> simuli yes ok ..
<nickrud> astriskmanish, there's still something wrong with your sources; paste them again
<harisund> astriskmanish, that problem occurs when a software looks for anothre dependant sotware, but that required software is from a source that yo udon't have.
<JinRoh> Hello, please someone with Creative Webcam NX Pro got it working on Ubuntu? I tried this HOWTO http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284 but it doesn't work, I check lsusb and lsmod and it seems to be ok but /dev/video is not found
<samuli> harisund, It's called gdebi in gnome.
<samuli> There's one for kde too.
<harisund> ah ok .. cool.
<Managu> JinRoh: how 'bout /dev/video0 or /dev/video1?
<astriskmanish> harisund, so how to install the dependencies
<samuli> simp, did you get that. there's gdebi, graphical interface to install/extract/view .deb's
<harisund> astriskmanish, you wlil need to make sure your repositories are complete. Sorry for htis, but you will have to paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file again.
<astriskmanish> nickrud, these r my sources.list
<JinRoh> Managu, I don't know I think it's the same, but I don't know I don't have experience with webcams in linux so I don't know how could I find the problem
<oklinux> I have /home/comptoyou/jre1.5.0_06 how do I enable java ?
<JinRoh> /dev/video0: No space left on device
<astriskmanish> harisund, these r my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13944
<nickrud> astriskmanish, you got the hoary sources
<samuli> !tell oklinux java
<megaman123> how can i turn off UTF-8
<nickrud> astriskmanish, type lsb_release -a , if it says breezy, replace those with the breezy repo below
<harisund> astriskmanish, give me a minute. I will paste you mine.
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<samuli> or is it.. about java?
<samuli> megaman123, in irc?
<megaman123> no to run VDR
<megaman123> it says "please turn off UTF-8 before starting VDR"
<harisund> astriskmanish, do this command on your temrinal: 'sudo sed -i -e 's/hoary/breezy/g /etc/apt/sources.list'
<astriskmanish> nickrud, its says its brezzy
<megaman123> i guess in the system
<harisund> astriskmanish: sudo sed -i -e 's/hoary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> megaman123, type export LANG="ISO-15589-1" vdr
<nickrud> astriskmanish, harisund's is a nice shortcut :)
<megaman123> thanks :)
<harisund> astriskmanish: did you execute that command? Once you do, open up /etc/apt/sources.list and ensure that your repositories point to breezy just to be sure. Then do the 'apt-get update'
<megaman123> btw i got my card to run...now on to the next step....running VDR :)
<Jowi> megaman123: if you want to make the change system wide (utf-8 is good to have, btw). first make sure you have localeconf installed ("sudo apt-get install localeconf"), then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf" and you should be able to select what you want.
<harisund> nickrud: if you look at it, his repositories are complete for hoary. Don't you agree that apt is really awesome in that a single substitution and you are now up to date?
<nickrud> harisund, absolutely. You just gotta know sed :)
<astriskmanish> harisund, can u tell me how to execute it as i m new to all these stuffs
<harisund> ok. First open a terminal. Are you comfortable executing commands using the terminal?
<harisund> Otherwise we can use the GUI if you wish.
<astriskmanish> harisund, yes
<harisund> astriskmanish: What do you prefer?
<carl> Need a hand again... how do I do for a mounted FS to be writable for normal users?
<byen_> Guys need some immediate help/ I was upgrading to dapper and all of a sudden it just stopped at the last point
<astriskmanish> harisund, terminal
<harisund> I'm glad you prefer that.
<Mindtzar> whats the command line arguement for killing xserver
<Mindtzar> ubotu tell Mindtzar about killx
<harisund> Ok (would it be ok if Irefer to you as manish, as it is shorter?) ..
<samuli> it's pain in the ass to try and walk someone through in a gui-style :P
<byen_> Please help. My dist upgrade stopped at 98% what should i do?
<harisund> First, samuli: I agree ..
<GTroy> I've got a torrent coming down, irc, and google...but I can't get any other pages to come up....any idea?
<Mindtzar> anyone know the command line arguement to kill server?
<astriskmanish> harisund, yes ofcourse that is my mane
<harisund> MIndtazr which server?
<simp> another question, how can i edit a .conf file in terminal, what was the thing i had to write again?
<simp> something with sudo :P
<Mindtzar> xserver
<Mindtzar> :\
<GTroy> simp try pico
<harisund> ok manish..first, in your terminal type: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<GTroy> !pico
<ubotu> GTroy: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GTroy> !nano
<ubotu> GTroy: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<harisund> Gtroy nano
<harisund> :)
<GTroy> heh
<Jowi> simp: "sudo gedit filename.conf" or "sudo nano filename.conf"
<harisund> ok Manish, anyway coming back, htis will open the window equivalent (but more powerful) of notepad.
<Jowi> (or should gksudo be used with gedit maybe?)
<astriskmanish> ya its open in gedit
<harisund> Manish, in that you wlil see a list of entries, which tell Ubuntu where to look.
<Babacom> evening room
<harisund> Do see 'hoary' in among there or 'breezy' ?
<Mindtzar> how do you kill xserver :(
<harisund> evening Babacom (afternoon for me actually)
<Trae> harisund, just do as<tab>  :)
<Mindtzar> /etc/X11/xorg -something?
<GazzaK> how do you kill users? :(
<Babacom> harisund: it's night for me ;)
<harisund> xserver? Just do 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop'
<nickrud> GazzaK, put windows on their machines
<GazzaK> they already have that nickrud :(
<harisund> Manish, coming back, what did you find?
<nickrud> GazzaK, that's just to give you a legit reason
<astriskmanish> harisund, ya i think its looking to hoary
<harisund> astriskmanish: ok exit gedit and get back to terminal. now execute: sudo sed -i -e 's/hoary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Babacom> anyone knows how you turn on spelling checking in gnome-xchat (or how you add the english language if that's what needed?)
<harisund> Copy everything after the execute: (starting with sed...) on the command line.
<GTroy> hey guys I'm having network problems......my connection seems shaky at best
<Satya> hi, just installed Ubuntu, it landed me in a command line text-only interface ; any ideas how to start up the GUI ?!
<GTroy> satya: try "startx"
<Satya> I tried startx
<Satya> it sats no file /etc/x11/x
<Satya> *says
<astriskmanish> harisund, when i executed that nothing has come it just ask for password n then again i come back to command line
<Kr0ntab> Satya, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Satya> ok I will try that and get back thanks!
<harisund> Manish. Yes what it did was substitute all occurences of 'hoary' for 'breezy' in that file. Do that 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' to open up gedit with that file again and ensure that it has been indeed changed to breez now.
<LinuxJones> Satya: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg select vesa as the video driver and select a moderate screen resolution like 1020 x 768
#ubuntu 2006-05-19
<Satya> okay; thanks ppl! ; need to reboot bye!
<harisund> reboot?
<astriskmanish> harisund, yes all the horry changes to breezy
<harisund> why on earth would .. ok never mind :)
<Jowi> GazzaK: the users are logged in via ssh or by some other means to your server and you want to log them out?
<harisund> Manish. Good.. now you see what the 'sed' command did? Anyway, back to the terminal, do 'sudo apt-get update'
<GazzaK> well, that woke me up, cheers Jowi :)
<astriskmanish> harisund, its working...
<nny>    /join #ubuntu+1
<nny> heh
<samuli> funny thing, that Satya was at least the second guy now coming to ubuntu and saying install cd didn't install X.
<harisund> astriskmanish: good to hera that. Once you finis hwith 'sudo apt-get update' .. wait, what was your question in the first place?
<harisund> samuli: generally, X would have got instaled but the corect drivers wouldn't have got in. Users will then end up with a blank screen and an assumption that X is not present.
<megaman123> trying to configure a file ... and i get an error at C compiler...do i have to install anything for that ???
<harisund> megaman123: What error?
<samuli> harisund, <Satya> I tried startx
<samuli> <Satya> it sats no file /etc/x11/x
<samuli> lol.. x11
<harisund> I doubt there i /etc/x11/x
<samuli> it's X11
<samuli> :)
<harisund> x needs to be upper cae
<harisund> right.
<samuli> yeah, damn.
<astriskmanish> harisund, i think after that if any error msg didnt come then just i have to give this command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop
<harisund> Manish, cross your fingers, pray real hard and yes, do that command.
<megaman123> checking for C compiler default ouput file name....configure: error: C complier cannot create executable
<astriskmanish> harisund, i m doing that same..:)
<samuli> harisund, but anyways, he's not the only one who has complained about that.
<Babacom> guys ... i'am using gnome-xchat but can't seem to get spelling to work. When looking in 'preferences', there is no language/dictionary to choose from ... any suggestions?
<harisund> samuli: hmm.. you are rihgt.. indeed something fishy :)
<samuli> and startx shouldn't depend on the directory.
<samuli> I had similar problems with debian testing few days back.. It didn't install gnome-desktop-environment for some reason.
<samuli> had to apt-get it manually.
<harisund> hmm.. I see..
<Managu> megaman123: I'm not sure if I'm reading your error correctly, but you might want to make sure you have "build-essentials" installed
<megaman123> harisund: any ideas ??
* needlez bows to harisund, chanting "harisund is GOD"
<megaman123> Managu: on will try that
<simian__> I've been trying all evening to print to my epson RX620 cennected to a windows box
<simian__> It's driving me mad
<simian__> I can see the printer but it just won't print
<Jowi> simian__: the printer recieves the job?
<simian__> Jowi: no
<Jowi> simian__: are you behind a router?
<gringo> anyone can help me resolving this problem: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/715991 <-- i tried to set up xgl
<simian__> Jowi: yes
<shasbot> is it possible to get more screen resolution options?
<Abountu> I hope I didn't do something very bad, ;)  I wanted to try another msn client, I remember a client called dMsn, which is now known as mercury, I downloaded the .dep package and installed it using dpkg -i
<Abountu> now it says there is no java runtime
<harisund> astriskmanish what happened? Prayers worked?
<megaman123> Managu: ya that did it :)) thanks
<astriskmanish> harisund, its working my kubuntu desktop is installing
<Abountu> which is not true
<Managu> megaman123:  cool
<Jowi> simian__: so it is safe for you to make sure all software firewalls in windows are disabled/uninstalled :) that can improve alot of windows networking issues
<simian__> Jowi: ok i'll disable them for now and see what happens
<simian__> Jowi: thanks
<Abountu> I can't seem to find uninstall mercury now
<Abountu> can anyone help?
<astriskmanish> harisund, can i make a cd of all packages which i had downloaded so that in feature if my system crash then i dont have to wait to that ling to get all my packages
<burzum> hi
<burzum> i try to boot the dapperflight 7 live cd but it doenst start. it stops always at "mounting root file system"
<harisund> astriskmanish: That's quite resourceful thinking :) Either you could just download the Kubuntu CD itself online. But I am not sure how you would do what exactly you want to do .. maybe somebody here can help us with using the power of apt to save packages and move them around?
<the_mr_bong_show> ok im bored with ubuntu help me
<NoUse> burzum have you checked the integrity of the CD?
<burzum> yes its ok
<samuli> burzum, have you tried to chek.. ok.
<NoUse> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<ubuntu> burzum: Go to Ubuntu+1
<Davros> bored with ubuntu?
<burzum> how can i disable the splash? i want to see the kernelmessages while booting
<the_mr_bong_show> yes
<Abountu> is there a way i can unistall a .dep pakage not installed using apt-get (installed using dpkg)
<Jowi> simian__: found a forumpost with a step-by-step setup otherwise: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32190.html and also this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter
<Davros> Is that a support issue? ;p
<ubuntu> no
<samuli> the_mr_bong_show, try something else or aptitude kde?
<ubuntu> I ned to change my screenname back
<the_mr_bong_show> aptitude kde?
<astriskmanish> harisund, what abt for that packages which i have downloaded in ubuntu itself??
<samuli> yeah. try that if you like it better than gnome.
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi all, I want to install the MPlayer Mozilla plugin. I tried checking it in Synaptic, but it told me I have unresolved dependencies (which I presume includes MPlayer itself), but I can't find them anywhere else. Is it possible to find MPlayer repositories?
<samuli> the_mr_bong_show, just sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop (or kde or kde-core) depending on how much you feel like downloading.
<iNiku> akkaka: same way as any other .deb, apt-get remove package
<akkaka> got dc :( ... so trying to run vdr i get this error "can't access video directoy /var/lib/video.00" ??
<iNiku> Abountu: or dpkg --remove package
<Jowi> Abountu: apt-get remove packagename works
<harisund> astriskmanish: look, all packages tat you have downloaded are in /var/cache/apt/
<simian__> Jowi: thanks for the links, one of them i have followed already. i'll try the other one
<Tedd|> Does anyone know the program to transfer Linux -> Windows partition?
<Tedd|> Isn't it ext2 something
<GTroy> help! pages are taking forever to load!!!!
<samuli> Tedd|, what do you mean by transferring? changing file system?
<Davros> ext2fs?
<GTroy> or, not loading at all
<Tedd|> ext2fs isn't it
<Tedd|> Gtroy: I'm in windows, I want to retrieve my mp3's from my linux partition
<akkaka> how can i give access to my user to a folder while not being root ?
<Davros> explore2fs
<Tedd|> That's the one
<astriskmanish> harisund, thanx a lot..(can i have ur email id if u dont mind then)
<Tedd|> Thank you Davor
<Tedd|> Davey`,
<Tedd|> Davros
<Davros> :)
<bron> does anyone here know how the xorg.conf file gets generated initially when ubuntu is installed?
<Managu> akkaka: permissions are a security measure.  If you don't have permission to look at a folder, and you don't own that folder, there shouldn't be any way you can access it
<akkaka> so if installed vdr as root and now im running in another user i can not give tat user access to this folder
<Abountu> iNiku: that didn't work
<Abountu> Jovi: this didn't work neither
<aLPHa_LeaK> n8
<iNiku> Abountu: why not?
<iNiku> Abountu: what's the error?
<Jowi> Abountu: then you are not typing in the correct package name
<dooglus> bron: /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg.postinst does it
<Abountu> dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<iNiku> Abountu: yeah. for package foo.deb, you must say apt-get remove foo
<iNiku> not foo.deb
<tonyyarusso> Anybody know of a metric-English conversion program?
<Managu> akkaka: right
<Jowi> Abountu: what did you install? what was the file name?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: google.com can do that
<akkaka> so do i reinstall it ??
<Abountu> Jowi.. yes I am typing (using the tab completion)
<GTroy> I can't get any pages other than google and digg to load....help!!!
<Abountu> Jowi: I installed mercury-messenger_1710_S7_i386.deb
<Managu> akkaka: well, you could switch to root (e.g. with "sudo") and change the accesses
<iNiku> tonyyarusso: I use google... "15 m in ft" or similar
<Jowi> Abountu: do this "apt-cache search -n mercury" and see what the *real* package name is
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: http://www.google.com/search?q=100+mph+in+km%2Fh for example
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, iNiku: Only when I'm online.
<akkaka> ya ..this is what i want...how do i change / give access
<iNiku> tonyyarusso: you need an offline converter? hmm
<Abountu> I got many output
<iNiku> tonyyarusso: what a weird concept, my computers are never offline :)
<tonyyarusso> iNiku: Dialup.
<Abountu> Jowi: one is mercury-messenger - Mercury Messenger Debian Package version 1710
<Abountu> which is what I did install
<Jowi> Abountu: "sudo apt-get remove mercury-messenger"
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: did you try 'units'?
<iNiku> tonyyarusso: sorry, don't know of any conversion tools, although I'm sure there are plenty
<Abountu> Jowi: should I say apt-get remove mercury-messenter
<tonyyarusso> I suppose as a last resort I could be learning python and throwing something together.
* Jowi nods
<Abountu> Jowi: oh ok , thx
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Looking for that now.
<Managu> akkaka: I think you need to descrbe your problem in more detail.  What did you install, and how?  What problems do you get when you try to access it?  What are you trying to accomplish?  Etc.
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: it's in dapper's universe.
<trip358> help, I just installed ubuntu on my laptop and I cant get my network to work
<mendi> good morning everyone
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Looks very promising.  Thanks.
<corerunner> good evening
<Davros> Morning? What time zone?
<goldenratio> O.o
<akkaka> i isntalled vdr using root, but it does not run from root..so i switched to another user to run it, but now it can not access its video folder
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: "apt-cache search convert units" is how I found it
<tonyyarusso> (Silly me - I tried searching for 'metric' rather than 'units')
<mendi> i have a problem with pkg_config_path
<mendi> anyone can help?
<Managu> what is vdr?
<dooglus> Video Disk Recorder
<akkaka> its video recoder for satellite cards
<Managu> where did you install it?
<akkaka> on my pc :))
<trip358> When i log on I get a message: "could not lookup internet adress for (user)"
<mendi> please help me with pkg_config_path?!
<Managu> akkaka: errm, something more specific might be handy.  Also, what is the full path to its "video folder"?
<dooglus> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Abountu> does any one knows how to use fuser to see which programme is locking which file?
<akkaka> its: /var/lib/video.00
<BlankMind> Guys, I don't understand anything of linux and I need help, here it goes: How I install programs in Ubuntu? I would like to install XMMS...
<dooglus> Abountu: there's a document about that - type "man fuser" to read it
<Abountu> ok
<dooglus> BlankMind: run synaptic from the 3rd menu
<mendi> please help me with pkg_config_path?!
<tonyyarusso> BlankMind: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager.
<Managu> akkaka: that's a folder?  If so, you might try "sudo chmod 777 /var/lib/video.00"
<dooglus> mendi: ask a question and maybe we can
<dooglus> mendi: what kind of help would you like?
<tonyyarusso> BlankMind: Search for xmms, check the box by it, and click Apply.
<richard> greetings to all
<tonyyarusso> BlankMind: (If you can't find something you think you should be there, you may need to enable !universe)
<akkaka> thanks :)))
<richard> is there anyone here running quake4 in ubuntu ?
<dooglus> the !bot is too !stupid to pick up on !keywords in the middle of lines
<BlankMind> calm down, this synaptic is a program database?
<harisund> dooglus.. it is a bot after all :)
<mendi> im installing mysql query browser from source and it is requiring several dependencies. i want to install those dep. but it is giving error: pkg-config can't find glib-2.0 but glib is installed
<dooglus> BlankMind: synaptic lists all the packages in the ubuntu repositories and lets you install and uninstall them
<PrimoTurbo> what packages do I need for compiling?
<HymnToLife> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<dooglus> mendi: install the deps with "sudo apt-get build-dep mysql"
<goldenratio> bleh, sudo is everywhere...
<tonyyarusso> BlankMind: It's what's known as a frontend.  It accesses the package database and gives you a pretty GUI to install stuff from it with.
<HymnToLife> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mendi> dooglus: my connection is dial-up about 30kbps that's why i decided to install it from source
<harisund>  goldenratio, maybe you htinking it would be good to have 'dosu' for a change?
* goldenratio dislike sudo
<BlankMind> ok, and there are some programs that are avaliable only in source code, is there an easy way to newbies like me compile and use them?
<HymnToLife> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<mendi> dooglus: i downloaded the source tarballs in a internet cafe :)
<HymnToLife> ubotu has it all :D
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<BlankMind> ok
<BlankMind> thank you very much =D
<tonyyarusso> BlankMind: Not very easy, but certainly possible to learn if you're so inclined.  We have 18,000 things that don't need compiling though, so that will be rare.  :)
<dooglus> mendi: you don't have the glib-2.0-dev package for example.  you don't need to build glib-2.0 from source, but you do need to install the -dev version of the package.  that's what the command I suggested will do
<goldenratio> can you rebuild every things in ubuntu?
<harisund> goldenratio, gentoo style eh?
<richard> is there anyone here running quake4 in ubuntu ?
<dooglus> goldenratio: no, only things you have the source code for
<goldenratio> more than that
<HymnToLife> BlankMind> though in most cases you will find someone who built a package for it, google is your friend :)
<goldenratio> in a easy way
<goldenratio> an
<BlankMind> I was going to try ZDoom later... (www.zdoom.org)
<octan> howdy all..
<mendi> dooglus: do you know how i can change pkg_config path?
<dooglus> mendi: you don't need to.  what you need to do is install the dependencies that you're missing.  the various -dev packages.
<octan> i have a pvr500 card.. and i was woundering is ther a pkg for the ivtv module and its firmware?
<BlankMind> but Ubuntu is compatible what kind of package? I mean, I found some debian and .rpm stuff
<dooglus> BlankMind: it's debian based.
<HymnToLife> BlankMind> Ubuntu uses DEB, just like Debian
<dooglus> BlankMind: but that doesn't mean that you can just install any .deb file and expect it to work - although it might.
<BlankMind> so if I get a debian package, I use synaptic to use it?
<tonyyarusso> BlankMind: But that doesn't mean you should use a Debian package.
<HymnToLife> BlankMind> no, you use dpkg
<HymnToLife> !dpkg
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<mendi> dooglus: i did but it says couldn't stat source files
<dooglus> BlankMind: the next version of ubuntu, out in june, comes with a graphical tool for installing .deb files.  until then you do it from the command line
<Managu> octan: I just recently dealt with that stuff.  Short story is, no, you need to do most of it from scratch.  That said, the driver website has a pretty thourough howto
<tonyyarusso> BlankMind: Debian and Ubuntu use the same format, but don't have what's called 'binary compatibility'.  Meaning, Debian stuff is not guaranteed to work.
<HymnToLife> !dpkg is <reply> To install DEB packages, run      sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<ubotu> okay, HymnToLife
<BlankMind> ok, a graphic interface would be nice for newbies like me =D
<octan> Managu as i tought :\
<BlankMind> well, but until now things are working hehe
<mendi> dooglus: i already installed mysql
<HymnToLife> tonyyarusso> but in most ases it will
<tonyyarusso> BlankMind: But, you still can, as many will work.  Always look for an Ubuntu-specific one first though.  (In Dapper, you just double-click the package and it installs)
<dooglus> mendi: that isn't relevant.
<mendi> dooglus: but this time i wanna install browser for mysql
<dooglus> mendi: if you want to build mysql then you will need to have the -dev versions of the libraries it uses
<mendi> dooglus: what is irrelevant?
<tonyyarusso> HymnToLife: I don't know percentages, so i'm not sure.  Still holds true that it's better to make sure you've looked first though of course.  (But yeah, I've used them on occasion.)
<octan> Managu why havent anyone make that a pkg? pvr cards are populare tho
<whiter> will there be an equiv of quick user switching on dapper?
<dooglus> mendi: you need to add source lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<whiter> or was i mistaken
* HymnToLife wonders what a "browser for mysql" is
<BlankMind> I installed XMMS, opened it, but it does not plays a MP3 (in fact when I opened it's not working anymore)
<whiter> whats it doing black
<whiter> blank*
<BlankMind> (XMMS is not answering now)
<dooglus> mendi: edit the file as root, and make copies of the relevant lines but with 'deb-src' instead of 'deb' at the start.
<whiter> oh
<HymnToLife> tonyyarusso> sure but if you find only Debian-labeled packages, it's worth trying instead of going through all the compiling process
<whiter> blankmind: open terminal and type "ps -A | grep xmms"
<HymnToLife> like Skype for ex, has only one DEB file
<whiter> then do kill -9 <whatever pid ps returned for xmms>
<whiter> then open XMMS and goto the options menu then preferences and change the output plugin to whatever works... ALSA one works for me
<HymnToLife> sudo killall xmms    <ill <ork too I think
<mendi> dooglus: how can i update the list?
<whiter> yea it will hymm
<tonyyarusso> HymnToLife: Yeah.
<highstakes1> hi
<akkaka> bew error while compiling "./configure" : checking for X ... configure error: can't find X includes ?????
<akkaka> what are X ??
<HymnToLife> !x
<ubotu> x is, like, a portable, network-transparent window system.
<whiter> why are you compiling X ?
<tonyyarusso> HymnToLife: Oh, don't get me started on Skype though...linux version is buggy and that annoys me.
<HymnToLife> yeah, I wonder too
<HymnToLife> I've heard that compiling X is hell
<whiter> yea it is
<Managu> octan: the drivers are kernel specific
<dooglus> mendi: what do you mean?  edit the file as root, adding lines for 'deb-src' where you see 'deb' lines
<octan> Managu, do you think i can use this howto
<whiter> akkaka why are you compiling X ?
<akkaka> KVDR.. where could i find it ??
<octan> http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu
<HymnToLife> tonyyarusso> if you say so.. I'm deaf so I pretty much never use it
<akkaka> its a gui for VDR
<dooglus> mendi: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" will edit the file as root if that's what you're asking
<Managu> octan: and I suspect the firmware has abysmal redistribution terms
<tonyyarusso> HymnToLife: Ah.
<delmar> FYI anyone who is interested... the stock Java JRE that is part of ubuntu (1.4.2) is not compatible with the latest version of Azureus and was the root of all the troubles.  Installing the latest JRE (1.5 update 6) and setting Azureus to use this fixed all the issues I had.
<dooglus> mendi: or do you mean you've edited the file but it's made no difference?  if so, run "sudo apt-get update"
<akkaka> ubotu: where could i find it "X" ??
<ubotu> akkaka: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<delmar> err.. let me correct that...
<Managu> octan: Not a clue.  When I tried it 2 weeks ago, their main ftp site (shrpvr? something like that) was down.  This made it a challenge to find the firmware
<delmar> FYI anyone who is interested... the stock Java JRE (1.4.2) that is part of ubuntu 5.10 is not compatible with the latest version of Azureus and was the root of all the troubles.  Installing the latest JRE (1.5 update 6) and setting Azureus to use this fixed all the issues I had.
<dooglus> delmar: you just said that
<delmar> nope
<delmar> i didnt
<Snake__> How do I know what video driver im using
<dooglus> oh i see
<delmar> :P
<whiter> Snake check xorg.conf
<Davros> Hmm....
<delmar> dooglus, needed correcting :P
<dooglus> you said 2 contradictory things?  how are we supposed to know which one to believe?
<Snake__> whiter: ok
<BlankMind> it worked, thanks =D
<delmar> dooglus, ignore the first one would be the obvious thing to do :P
<BlankMind> worked using esound
<delmar> so anyway... java on ubuntu 5.10 needs to be fixed in my opinion.
<trip345> HI, can anybody help me with a intel wireless problem
<Snake__> whiter: great thanks
<Managu> delmar: no real surprise.  GCJ/libgcj are constantly in catch-up mode.  Besides, I bet azarus uses swing, and so far as I've heard, gcj still doesn't have swing support
<Kr0ntab> back
<Kr0ntab> wut up.
<delmar> Managu, ok. im no programmer so i dunno what "swing" is or does... but torrents wouldnt connect properly or start and lots of wierdness... all good now tho
<megaman123> hey thanks for the link :)) the http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/?q=X+includes
<dooglus> delmar: I'm running java version "1.4.2-02" with Azureus 2.4.0.2 and it's working just fine.  what problems were you having?
<delmar> dooglus, none anymore.
<dooglus> *were*
<delmar> dooglus, as i say.. start it up.. set a torrent.. and it wouldnt start..mostly red face.. occasionally changes to blue.. and rarely changes to green but then goes red again within seconds.. logs showed many connection attempts but all failing "select registration" were things mentioned... all kinds of crap.
<Skwid_> is it possible to have a split window in nautilus ?
<trip345> I just installed ubuntu, and the wireless doesnt work. And I'm getting an error about the hostname not being found
<delmar> dooglus, forced Az to use the new and latest JRE I downloaded.. and everything works perfectly.. it even popped up wanting to update azplugins when i started it.. and it started much faster.. neither of which it was doing before
<anstei> delmar: looks more like a connection problem than a java problem
<anstei> ah well, maybe i should the stuff said before.
<delmar> anstei, obviously not... regular "bittorrent" application worked fine.. and switching to the latest java.. works fine.. torrents start ang go green within seconds.
<dooglus> delmar: odd that I'm not having those problems.  occasionally all peers will stop uploading and downloading at once, and start up again a few seconds later, but other than that it's fine
<delmar> dooglus, when u do "java --version" what do u get?
<Remy> hey guys, I'm having issues with update...
<dooglus> delmar: some kind of error message.
<Skwid_> is it possible to have a split window in nautilus ?
<Remy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Remy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Remy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<delmar> dooglus, really?
<anstei> i just read what you said before. i agree it sounds rather strange.
<delmar> dooglus, :P
<dooglus> delmar: yes.  I'll paste it
<delmar> dooglus, and i know whay
<Remy> I get that after running sudo apt-get install -f
<delmar> why
<dooglus> (dapper) chris@chrislap:~/programs/emacs$ java --version
<dooglus> Unrecognized option: --version
<dooglus> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<Remy> which I was told to run after the update manager exited with error status (1)
<Remy> any ideas ?
<dooglus> delmar: the option should be '-version'
<samuli> it's with one -
<delmar> dooglus, nope. under ubuntu 5.10 latest java .. it uses --version not -version. under later non-stock versions its -version
<dooglus> uh huh
<delmar> dooglus, so .. "java -version" then...
<dooglus> (dapper) chris@chrislap:~/programs/emacs$ java -version
<dooglus> java version "1.4.2-02"
<dooglus> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<delmar> dooglus, uh huh
<delmar> dooglus, and where did u get that from?
<dooglus> is that the one you were having problems with?
<dooglus> delmar: I guess it's package 'j2re1.4'
<delmar> dooglus, nope. my ubuntu 5.10 system is fully up to date and i dont have that version installed...its 1.4.2
<dooglus> delmar: does yours claim to be 'blackdown' like mine does?
<dooglus> delmar: see the end of the last line I pasted?
<odat> anyone able to send me a file so i can see if my dcc is working
<delmar> dooglus, java version "1.4.2"
<delmar> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<odat> anyone able to send me a file so i can see if my dcc is working
<dooglus> delmar: try package 'j2re1.4' then - do you have that installed?
<delmar> dooglus, i dont think i do no.
<octan> <Managu> how did you install the firmaware? did you use the /lib/firmware as the dir?
<delmar> dooglus, i will remember that if i have issues again. rather not risk breaking stuff when nothing is broke anymore :P
<delmar> dooglus, Az recommends jre 1.5 or better anyway.
<dooglus> delmar: I guess I should upgrade to 1.5 anyway.  where did you find it?  did you go the java-package route?
<delmar> So.. the real story is... java version 1.4.2 gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9) blah blah.. is not going to work for Azureus
<bron> does anyone know if it is possible to run dpkg-reconfigure and have it forget/ignore previous answers stored in the debconf database?
<joedj> the RestrictedFormats wiki page has good instructions on turning the java packages (JRE and/or SDK) into .deb packages
<delmar> dooglus, manual download and install into /usr/java/ for now
<joedj> the Sun ones, that is
<dooglus> delmar: ok.  that's a bit messy, but hey, if it works...
<dooglus> delmar: I've used the java-package package before, as joedj suggests
<delmar> dooglus, then edited the azureus startup script with the details.. started it and i was amaized at how much faster it seemed to load.. then it popped up wanting to run an update too which it never did before...
<delmar> dooglus, well all u are doing is unpacking some filez, just like Azureus. could put it in like... /home/chrisp/apps/jre and point Az to that
<dooglus> is there any way of finding a list of all the packages which provide /usr/bin/java (it's a symlink to /etc/alternatives)
<dooglus> delmar: I guess, except you don't unpack the files, you run a binary from Sun, don't you?
<iNiku> dooglus: update-alternatives --display /usr/bin/java
<Managu> octan: errm, I'm running the Dapper beta, and it seems to me that they totally did the hotplug subsystem for Dapper.  The upshot is that the location I put the stuff will probably be different than where you put it
<dooglus> iNiku: will that list packages that I didn't install yet?
<delmar> dooglus, yeah but its just a self-extracting file with a license agreement :P
<iNiku> dooglus: no, just the ones that are installed
<Managu> octan: ... totally "redid" the hotplug system ...
<octan> Managu im running dapper to
<dooglus> iNiku: it tells me "No alternatives for /usr/bin/java."
<delmar> dooglus, it doesn't do anything else.. just unpacks the files where u run the .bin from
<iNiku> okay.
<delmar> dooglus, so the new install is not pathed...
<dooglus> iNiku: I guess you mean "update-alternatives --display java", but I was hoping to discover new packages which provide java - packages I didn't install yet.
<delmar> dooglus, so your ubuntu java env. will be safe
<ramza3__> general question; when you have a package where is a good place to learn how to set it up Ubuntu wiki?  For example I am trying to setup bugzilla with apt-get
<Managu> octan: I put the firmware in /lib/firmware, aye
<octan> :)
<dooglus> delmar: OK, I see.
<needlez> does anyone know how to install XMMS?
<imperfect-> Anyone know if it's possible to force a intel board to activate it's onbaord video even if you have a PCI Express card in the system?
<dooglus> needlez: run a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<Kr0ntab> needlez, ITS INSTALLED BY DEFAULT...
<Kr0ntab> OOPS
<Kr0ntab> SORRY FOR SHOUTING
<Kr0ntab> frick
<dooglus> Kr0ntab: it isn't
<Kr0ntab> yike
<needlez> thanks :)
<Sandma> afternoon all....newbie here...
<Sandma> just got a cd of Ubuntu 5.10
<Morg> If I want to make additions to the Apache config, what file should I add them to?
<Kr0ntab> yeah i guess its not... I guess I just usually automatically install it
<corerunner> welcome to the family
<dooglus> Kr0ntab: did you try beep-media-player
<dooglus> Kr0ntab: it's very similar, I think it's based on the xmms code
<Kr0ntab> hmm.. haven't
<rest> hi can i change the start-up screen ? changing logo or only console displayed ?
<pnookster> hullo, I'm trying to get dhcp3 working on my laptop. my setup is like this: wlan0 dhcp to internet, eth0 connected to switch, desktop connected to switch
<samuli> Sandma, good for you :)
<Sandma> try this again...afternoon all
<Sandma> its suppose to be Sanddman...but thats ok
<pnookster> what should I set my interfaces file to for eth0, since it's static? like, for the gateway
<samuli> hehe.
<Sandma> newbie here...just got ubuntu 5.10
<Abountu> to install java sdk on ubuntu, I downloaded the .bin installer from sun, and chmod +x and I'm going to sudo java_ee_sdk-5-linux.bin   .... is this the write way to do it? shouldn't I use apt-get or synaptic or similar stuff?
<samuli> soop__, you installed it yey?
<Sandma> but can not install either the live ver: or the install
<dooglus> Sandma: you can type "/nick Sandman" to change it - but maybe someone already has that name
<samuli> Sandma, how come?
<Kr0ntab> dooglus, name sounds familiar.  checking it out...  is that what ya use?
<dooglus> Sandma: the live version of 5.10 isn't installable.
<dooglus> Kr0ntab: I generally use mplayer.  I don't need a gui to listen to music
<Sandma> I know that,,but both give me the same error message...(crc)
<Nullified> Heya guys, Anyone here used Easyubuntu?
<samuli> hmm.. that's a problem with your cd then.
<pnookster> picard for organizing music, rhythmbox for listening <3
<Sandma> don't say that...
<Kr0ntab> yeah it looks a lot like xmms...  prefs are a lot cleaner looking...
<dooglus> Kr0ntab: I think it works with xmms skins
<Sandma> I could not install Suse 9.2 or 10.0 either...
<Kr0ntab> I use mpg123-oss or amp for console.. mplayer works fine too.
<pnookster> eh, i have 28gigs of mp3s so I need something to organize playlists ;)
<dooglus> Sandma: did you burn it yourself?
<Sandma> do you know what    (crc) stands for
<Sandma> no sent to me..
<Nullified> !easyubuntu
<pnookster> is your cd drive cable seated firmly with power?
<imperfect-> rhymnbox is good
<dooglus> Sandma: it stands for Cyclic Redundancy Check, but that's not important right now.
<Sandma> yes
<dooglus> Sandma: it's basically a checksum
<Abountu> is it safe to instal java sdk as I said above?
<kbrooks> Nullified: i'm a dev. what's up?
<pnookster> rhythm box is good for just listening to stuff, but for organizing things picard is awesome
<Sandma> but would it make a diff if I was using my dvd writer??
<BlankMind> I want to modify grub's menu.lst but it's on "read-only" mode and i don't know how to take it off! :p
<dooglus> Sandma: the physical CD was mailed to you?  or the .iso files?
<byron> I am trying to install quake and the only way I can find to get it is a ".run" file, how do you get those to work or infact download them
<anstei> BlankMind: edit it as root with "sudo"
<Sandma> physical cd
<BlankMind> how i make that anstei?
<Sandma> both an install cd and a live cd
<anstei> BlankMind: how do you edit the file?
<megaman111> compile error:  Qt...configure: error: Qt (>=Qt 2.2.2) (headers and libraries) not found. ??? i installed the libqt3..but still not working??
<BlankMind> i go in computer and find it (i would tell u the names but my ubuntu is in portuguese)
<byron> anyone know how to get ".run" files working?
<gymsmoke> if i add an entry to /etc/network/interfaces , do i need to run /etc/init.d/networking restart for that entry to take effect ?
<dooglus> Sandma: I guess it could be a problem with your CD drive; I haven't tried booting from ubuntu disks for a long time now, so I forget how it goes.
<anstei> BlankMind: what editor do you use? gedit?
<pnookster> what should I set my eth0 interface to in /etc/network/interfaces if that's the nic other computers will be connecting to for dhcp?
<Kr0ntab> dooglus, beep actually uses gnomes file manager calls... and font rendering is clean.  nice xmms replacement.  thanks mate.
<Nullified> kbrooks, Ive asked easyubuntu to install the realplayher addition and its asking for where the file is located
<Mez> please excuse me if I offend you tonight - I'm slightly drunk
<dooglus> megaman111: you need the -dev version of the libraries.
<BlankMind> anstei yes gedit
<kbrooks> Nullified: uh?
<Nullified> kbrooks, one second
<kbrooks> Nullified: that's not EU
<Sandma> well I'll try the cd drive bbl
<dooglus> Kr0ntab: you're welcome.
<kbrooks> Nullified: EU doesnt ask these type of questions
<byron> I am trying to install quake and the only way I can find to get it is a ".run" file, how do you get those to work or infact download them
<megaman111> dooglus: i did install that
<byron> can someone help?
<anstei> BlankMind: then go applications -> run program ( i think it's in system or something like that) and type "gksu gedit", enter your password and open the file from there
<Abountu> is installing java sdk without apt-get safe to do?
<kbrooks> byron: download as normal
<Abountu> please anyone answer me!
<kbrooks> Abountu: yes
<byron> how do you download as normal?
<bon_> i got a serisour problem with kde it restsrts back to the login when kde just starts i have gnome and it works fine http://pastebin.com/716079
<Nullified> kbrooks, It says "Real Player has been downloaded to where" , and im not sure where its been downloaded to
<kbrooks> Abountu: EU _DOES NOT_ do that
<Sandma> thanks for that input...I changed to the cd drive, not its installing...bbl,,,thanks again
<bon_> it say something about comsite manger
<kbrooks> Abountu: show a screenshot
<gymsmoke> if i add an entry to /etc/network/interfaces , do i need to run /etc/init.d/networking restart for that entry to take effect ?
<pnookster> gymsmoke: you could just sudo ifdown [interface] 
<pnookster> then sudo ifup [interface] 
<Abountu> hbrooks: thx, what do you mean "EU  DOES NOT DO that"?
<mfv> hello all.  can Ubuntu LiveCD be customized at all like Morphix?
<jikbag> how much HD space does a basic GUI install take?
<kbrooks> Abountu: oops
<BlankMind> anstei it says i'm using the wrong password, but i'm using the admin password I have configurated! :p
<bon_> this is my xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/716100
<gymsmoke> pnookster: thanks
<kbrooks> Nullified:
<Wikipedia-Gast60> nullified
<anstei> BlankMind: try using the password for the user you are using currently
<pnookster> jikbag: depends on if you're running blackbox, or fvmw, or fluxbox, or gnome..
<Wikipedia-Gast60> currently
<Wikipedia-Gast60> fluxbox
<Nullified> kbrooks, You want to see a screenshot?
<kbrooks> Abountu: show a screenshot of the realplayer screen
<gymsmoke> pnookster: i think depending on how you configure your net, you could use an internal ip address for that card where other boxes connect
<kbrooks> errr
<Wikipedia-Gast60> realplayer
<kbrooks> Nullified: show a screenshot of the realplayer screen
<Wikipedia-Gast60> nullified
* kbrooks debates calling the ops
<jikbag> how much HD space does a basic GUI (Gnome) install take?
<pnookster> gymsmoke: *nod* the private network is subnet 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 - but do i need to set a gateway option for that nic?
<Wikipedia-Gast60> insta
<Wikipedia-Gast60> install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<BlankMind> anstei, It has only a user (me), and it's asking root password, i'm typing the only password I have configurated and it does not work... know why?
<kbrooks> Wikipedia-Gast60: STOP IT
<bon_> i got a serisour problem with kde it restsrts back to the login when kde just starts i have gnome and it works fine http://pastebin.com/716079
<gnomefreak> dont have to
<pnookster> jikbag: I'm using a 6gb hard drive in my laptop, have room for about 3 gigs of user files.. i've got a toooon of junk on here though, need to clean it up
<Abountu> hbrooks: I'm not doing anything related to realplayer
<kbrooks> Wikipedia-Gast60: you are annoying
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-72-46-172.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<bluelotus> How do I take a screen shot with a drop-down box open?
<kbrooks> Abountu: it was a typing error
<anstei> BlankMind: uh, now. you can try to type "sudo gedit" in a terminal, that should work, too.
<Abountu> kbrooks: no prob
<jikbag> pnookster: thnx!
<Nullified> kbrooks, Its http://homepages.nildram.co.uk/~bullet
<pnookster> bluelotus: use gimp's screenshot util with a delay, i suppose
<bluelotus> Thankyou.
<pnookster> im sure there are easier ways, but that's how I do it. eheh.
<Nullified> pnookster, Press printscreen?
<gymsmoke> pnookster: i think tou do need the gateway, yes
<pnookster> what should I set it for?
<BlankMind> anstei, yes it worked, thanks. Just a question, what is that "sudo"? what does it make?
<pnookster> Nullified: I wasn't sure if that worked in nix or not! =)
<bluelotus> pnookster: that worked perfectly. Thanks again.
<pnookster> np.
<anstei> BlankMind: it "does" something as a "su", which stands for superuser = root
<bluelotus> Nullified: that works but it closes your dropdown box
<anstei> BlankMind: so it executes the given command with root privileges
<BlankMind> anstei hum... is that a mode to let it in eternal sudo mode? :p
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<snowfaked> blah, can't understand why firefox lags more in ubuntu than in windows
<snowfaked> when switching tabs it's like click, laglaglag, tab opens
<dooglus> anstei: "su" stands for "substitute user"
<pnookster> On my desktop it's suuuuper faster
<pnookster> but on my laptop ..
<pnookster> well
<pnookster> i've never had windows on my laptop
<kbrooks> Nullified: well
<snowfaked> some optimization i missed?
<pnookster> :>
<jikbag> snowfaked: what do you mean it lags?
<BlankMind> k, thank you guys
<jikbag> snowfaked: does it start slow or load pages slow or everything?
<snowfaked> jikbag: like it takes second to switch between tabs
<Nullified> kbrooks, Forgive me for i know NOTHING
<pnookster> but everything runs slow on my laptop :< need to double the RAM.. 128mb is sad ;-;
<gnomefreak> Nullified: you atleast knew where to come for help
<[Spooky] > a friend of mine have locked his box for typing the wrong pass to many times... can he reset it or he have to re-install ubuntu ?
<jikbag> snowfaked: did you install from apt-get or by hand?
<ompaul> pnookster, install xfce it will be faster, not quite the same but you can leave gnome in place and run gnomes stuff only when you have to
<RandolphCarter> [Spooky] : ctl+alt+backspace?
<kbrooks> Nullified: we fixed that
<snowfaked> jikbag: apt-get
<pnookster> ompaul: yeah, i have it. I don't particularly like it. I use fluxbox :)
<snowfaked> i think it should work with 1.7GHz p-m with 1GB without any lagging ;)
<snowfaked> 1GB of ram
<themaan> has anyone tried warcraft frozen throne on crossover and know if it works, the site says its not suported
<gnomefreak> snowfaked: i think its more of ff than your system
<jikbag> snowfaked: mebbe remove the apt-get version and install the latest from mozilla by hand
<[Spooky] > RandolphCarter: like i said he cant login...
<gnomefreak> snowfaked: the ubuntu version of ff is slower than mozillas version (by a little bit)
<RandolphCarter> [Spooky] : he's at a GDM Login screen right?
<jikbag> snowfaked: does everything lag a bit or just ff?
<Nullified> kbrooks, I just need to get a new version of easy ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> snowfaked: i would use the wiki to install it
<snowfaked> gnomefreak: this is more than little bit, as it is already annoying. fees like using win2k on my older 1.3 celeron with 256MB of ram :)
<gnomefreak> !ff
<ubotu> gnomefreak: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<moulty> gi
<RandolphCarter> snowfaked: are you using a laptop?
<gnomefreak> snowfaked: yes i know
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<snowfaked> RandolphCarter: yep
<whiter> im using firefox on 733mhz
<themaan> anyone know any good windows emulators that warcraft works well on and are easy to set up
<moulty> hi*
<whiter> and it works fast enough
<RandolphCarter> snowfaked: do you have 'noapic nolapic' in your grub config?
<kbrooks> Nullified: get this. http://www.robotgeek.org/eu/easyubuntu-3.0.tar.gz extract & run ./launchEU.sh in easyubuntu directory
<snowfaked> RandolphCarter: nope
<RandolphCarter> snowfaked: I've seen so many laptops where that fixes lagging :)
<Pinewheel> Hi. I have a problem while trying to log into Gnome, where I get a message that says my session has lasted under 10 seconds, and then it brings me back to the login scree.
<RandolphCarter> snowfaked: do 'sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<Dr_Willis> themaan,  you mean World of Warcraft? or Warcraft 1/2/3/4?
<snowfaked> RandolphCarter: that doesn't affect any powersavingthingies?
<RandolphCarter> snowfaked: nope
<Nullified> kbrooks, Thanks
<moulty> Q) I've just installed ubuntu onto a friends pc, he likes it but needs grub to boot to windows by default. how can this be done? thx
<RandolphCarter> snowfaked: just bypasses some not standard APICs
<RandolphCarter> snowfaked: edit the file, search for 'kopt=' and add 'noapic nolapic' to the end of the line
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell moulty about grub
<Dr_Willis> moulty,  trivial.. edit the  grub config file and set the default= line to the right #
<RandolphCarter> (it's the single commented line starting with kopt=)
<gnosticapex> question: "Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 permission denied)" "unable to lock the list directory" -how do I fix this?
<snowfaked> RandolphCarter: can't i append them after the kernel line?
<Pinewheel> Hi. I have a problem while trying to log into Gnome, where I get a message that says my session has lasted under 10 seconds, and then it brings me back to the login screen. Does anyone have any idea as to how I can fix this?
<Dr_Willis> its amazing the amount of info in that grub config file.
<gnomefreak> moulty: your pm also a really good place is help.ubuntu.com it has a section just for that in tips and tricks
<megaman111> how can i find a folder .. like search ??
<RandolphCarter> snowfaked: you can, but it'll be overwritten the next time apt installs a kernel
<gymsmoke> besides adding the entries in /etc/network/interfaces, is there something else i need to get an additional ip address to be recognized ?
<RandolphCarter> put it on kopt, then 'sudo update-grub'
<gnomefreak> megaman111: gnome?
<moulty> thx everyone
<snowfaked> RandolphCarter: ok, i'll just test it first and then add it to kopt
<megaman111> ya
<RandolphCarter> snowfaked: ahh, if you know how to do that, no point in me doing it step-by-step :P
<gnomefreak> megaman111: places>seach for files
<jikbag> megaman111: from bash type updatedb, then type locate <nameoffileyouarelookingfor>
<gnomefreak> s/seach/search
<mfv> thanks tonyyarusso
<snowfaked> RandolphCarter: yep, no need. thanks  for the tip i'll try it right away
<gnosticapex> question: "Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 permission denied)" "unable to lock the list directory" -how do I fix this?
<Pinewheel> Hi. I have a problem while trying to log into Gnome, where I get a message that says my session has lasted under 10 seconds, and then it brings me back to the login screen. Does anyone have any idea as to how I can fix this?
<megaman111> :))) been looking for a while ..din't catch it ...sorry and thanks :)
<gnomefreak> gnosticapex: use sudo
<themaan> anyone know any good windows emulators that warcraft 3 frozen throne works well on and are easy to set up
<themaan> warcraft 3 frozen throne
<gnomefreak> themaan: wine?
<Pinewheel> themaan: Cedega?
<gymsmoke> i added a new ip address in /etc/network/interfaces, and ran /etc/init.d/ifupdown restart, but the ip address doesn't show up in netstat -pant
<themaan> which one simpler to set up
<themaan> I tried wine
<themaan> and screwed up real bad
<gnomefreak> wine is free lol
<gnomefreak> !wow
<ubotu> To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<Pinewheel> themaan: WineX?
<gnomefreak> Pinewheel: winex is cedega
<Dr_Willis> WineX became Cedega. :P
<Pinewheel> Isn't WineX just Cedega from CVS?
<themaan> is it free?
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> to both
<gnomefreak> themaan: no its not
<gnomefreak> its 15 usd
<gnomefreak> give or take a hundred ;)
<Pinewheel> You can get WineX from CVS for free
<Dr_Willis> World Of Warcraft can be a Real real real pain in the *$*##@ under Cedega as well.
<Pinewheel> I have a problem while trying to log into Gnome, where I get a message that says my session has lasted under 10 seconds, and then it brings me back to the login screen. Does anyone have any idea as to how I can fix this?
<ompaul> !wow
<ubotu> To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<themaan> how do you build wine from source
<themaan> and how long does it take
<gnomefreak> themaan: it tells you on one of those pages
<ompaul> Pinewheel, do you know how to get into a terminal - without logging into Gnome?
<samuli> awesometaylor, no they're not out yet.
<gnomefreak> it would be the second one by the looks of it
<gymsmoke> are the log entries for networking in syslog ?
<themaan> hmm any opinions
<samuli> awesometaylor, I tried to make my own dvd from iso
<themaan> which one I should use
<gnosticapex> when typing "sudo tee -a /etc/modules" i lose my command line and all my future commands just repeat a line below where I type em in, should I just restart? :o
<Skwid_> wow
<samuli> awesometaylor, but it didn't work :P
* Skwid_ is amazed with ubuntu dapper's digital camera functionalities
<ompaul> Pinewheel, - asking you again - do you know how to get into a terminal - without logging into Gnome?
<Pinewheel> ompaul: Alt+F1-F7?
<ompaul> yeap
<gnomefreak> themaan: i havent looked over that page in a while but should be fairly straight foward
<themaan> so I shoudl use wine?
<dooglus> Pinewheel: if you're looking at the gdm login screen you'll need to hold control and alt together when hitting F1-F6 I think
<gymsmoke> i added a new ip address in /etc/network/interfaces, and ran /etc/init.d/ifupdown restart, but the ip address doesn't show up in netstat -pant
<themaan> would it be possible to get a free server working on wine?
<megaman111> is there a problem if i want to switch kde from gnome ??
<gnomefreak> themaan: yes thats my opinion but im not that much of a gamer or wine person
<ompaul> Pinewheel, okay, so log into one of those as yourself and delete this file:  .ICEauthority with the command >> sudo rm .ICEauthority<< log out return to gdm Alt-F7  and log in
<themaan> I might be too lazy to mark up my account
<Pinewheel> dooglus: I knw. Thanks, though
<delmar> Im trying to get ubuntu to detect my scanner but im not having much luck. surely i should be able to see something listed in /proc/bus/usb/devices or something?  it's a Microtek 3800.  reading things online there is reference to a scanner kernel module but i dont seem to have it... whats the story with getting scanners to work on here anyone?
<Pinewheel> Thanks ompaul
<Pinewheel> ompaul: Could you explain to me why this happens?
<ompaul> delmar, have you installed sane
<delmar> ompaul, yep
<delmar> ompaul, no scanners found etc.
<delmar> ompaul, "no devices available"
<ompaul> Pinewheel, depends - but mostly it is something silly like a bad close of Gnome in terms of shutdown
<Pinewheel> Ah. That makes sense.
<CokeNCode> hey guys, can anyone help me out here, i'm trying to get a gamepad installed
<Pinewheel> I had Cedega running, which crashed and brought down X
<CokeNCode> it connects to the joystick port
<Pinewheel> *froze
<CokeNCode> not usb
<Pinewheel> Meh. Thanks.
<ompaul> delmar, all the silly questions, has it power and is it plugged in etc
<delmar> ompaul, yep. powerd.. and plugged in via usb etc.
<delmar> ompaul, hey ill reset the power on it. sec
<ompaul> delmar, with something like that I would be inclined to reboot both the box and it
<ompaul> Pinewheel,  and ?
<Pinewheel> ompaul: Nope, that didn't work
<Pinewheel> I get the same error.
<CokeNCode> would it help if i tried rebooting the pc ?
<CokeNCode> :S
<delmar> ompaul, what the hell. ill reboot :P
<CokeNCode> ME TOO !!!  :D ... as long as everyone's doing it
<ompaul> Pinewheel,  what do the permissions on that look like ?  -rw-------  1 username username 1815 2006-05-13 08:26 .ICEauthority
<ompaul> where 08:26 was the last login
<Pinewheel> ompaul: Sorry, I don't understand the question.
<mag_> I have some problems with compiz, can you help me
<mag_> hhey
<dooglus> Pinewheel: paste the output of "ls -ld ~/.ICE*"
<ompaul> Pinewheel, go back into another terminal and do ls -al
<ompaul> Pinewheel, more like dooglus said
<mag_> Help me !!!!!!!!!!!
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<hintswen> lol
<Pinewheel> ompaul: No such file or directory.
<dooglus> Pinewheel: that's not your problem then.  something else is wrong.
<dibblego> how can I have a process started at boot time?
<Satya> hi, I installed unbuntu on a free partition on my Hard disk; it landed me into a text-only command line mode after the installation completed. I tried startx, but it wont start the GUI; so I tried suo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop; that didnt work either;
<dooglus> dibblego: I add a line to start it to the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh personally
<ompaul> Pinewheel, hmm, so first (kinda obvious one) did it ever work?
<Pinewheel> Nope
<Satya> says "couldnt stat source package list"
<mag_> is it normal gconf-editor has only one line with the efects of compiz ?
<Pinewheel> ompaul: Sorry, did you mean "has Gnome ever worked"?
<ompaul> Pinewheel, I did
<samuli> satya, can you get to your sources.list?
* ompaul stops the long line :-/
<dibblego> dooglus: does that script run as a sudo user?
<Satya> yes; I can get to any file
<Pinewheel> ompaul: Yes. I was using it until I had to go into terminal and close a full screen application that froze X.
<dooglus> dibblego: it does
<dooglus> dibblego: it runs as root
<dibblego> ok cheers
<samuli> well, what does it say in the /etc/apt/sourcers.list?
<samuli> paste it to pastebin.
<delmar> ompaul, ok so thats all the basic stuff outta the way.. still no scanner detected
<dooglus> dibblego: don't try to run any graphical stuff of course
<Satya> Samuli, I didnt take a look; I will do that and get back; what do you want me to look for?
<samuli> satya, just paste whole sources.list to pastebin.
<dibblego> no, I just want to start an application server
<ompaul> Pinewheel, okay have you restarted the box since it froze?
<Pinewheel> ompaul: Yes.
<dooglus> dibblego: it might be worth adding a whole new script into /etc/init.d/ and linking to it from /etc/rc2.d/
<samuli> satya, or if you don't have one, we have to make one for you.
<Satya> ok, I am logged thru Gaim from Windows Xp; can I get any text based IRC ?
<dibblego> there are a bunch of scripts in /etc/init.d - is it just a matter of adding my own?
<Arrick> bbib
<dooglus> dibblego: that's the 'right' way to do it, but bootmisc.sh works too
<samuli> Satya, try irssi.
<Satya> Samuli, ok how do I get that : is there a simple command like apt-get
<dooglus> dibblego: add a script in /etc/init.d and a link to it in /etc/rc<level>.d/ where <level> is the runlevel you want it to run at
<dibblego> dooglus: do all scripts in /etc/rc2.d execute? do I have to reference them from somewhere?
<samuli> satya, I think it should be installed.
<Satya> okay I will try that and get back; thanks!!
<dibblego> ok, so no fiddling with any other files?
<dooglus> dibblego: all the ones with 'S' get started when runlevel 2 is entered, and all the ones with 'K' get stopped
<dooglus> dibblego: type "runlevel" in a shell to check what level you run at.
<dibblego> what's the number after the S/K?
<dooglus> dibblego: I think it should be 2
<dibblego> N 2
<ompaul> Pinewheel, in a terminal  bonobo-slay -s and then try to log in again
<dooglus> dibblego: that's just the order they're run in.  you might want to use a biggish number so it starts later than other stuff at the same level
<dooglus> dibblego: 2, yes.
<ompaul> Pinewheel, it is not fair, its 0:44 am and I have to think :)
<dibblego> ok - importantly, where can I read about what you just told me?
<Pinewheel> lol ompaul
<yodaz> hi all
<n1tr0us> my linux wont work
<bluelotus> http://cybarc.is-a-geek.net/index.html  The right-nav div is in the bottem left hand corner, but it has float:right; clear:right;  I want it to be right next to the lines of center-fill, opposing hte left-nav.  any help?
* n1tr0us slaps yodaz around a bit with a large trout
<bluelotus> http://cybarc.is-a-geek.net/includes/style.css
<yodaz> I have problem to set up my HP PSC 1310 with dapper
* n1tr0us slaps yodaz around a bit with a large trout
<ompaul> n1tr0us, (A) X is broken is lacking in detail and (B) be nice
<yodaz> scanning works perfectly but printing don't
* n1tr0us slaps ompaul around a bit with a large trout
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dooglus> dibblego: "man init"
* n1tr0us slaps dooglus around a bit with a large trout
<bluelotus> oops
<dibblego> man init
<bluelotus> wrong channel
<dibblego> oops, me too
<dooglus> heh
<yodaz> I have the following messages in cups error log : cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-4573ea02.dyn.optonline.net]  by ompaul
<Pinewheel> ompaul: Nope
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<yodaz> and that in syslog : hpiod: ParDevice::nibble_read failed: Input/output error
<dooglus> ompaul: surely there's a logfile somewhere which will tell you why GNOME's not staying up for Pinewheel?
<Pinewheel> .xsession-errors?
<dooglus> Pinewheel: I was thinking maybe /var/log/gdm/:0.log
<dooglus> Pinewheel: is there anything interesting in there?
<HunterZ> bye
<miguel_> good night
<miguel_> how are you ?
<miguel_> I am a new user on ubuntu
<Pinewheel> dooglus: I'm not sure if it's interesting or not :P
<dooglus> Pinewheel: want to paste it somewhere?
<b3nw> miguel_ woot :)
<miguel_> yesterday a receive my pack
<Pinewheel> dooglus: Sure
<miguel_> and well this day I install on my computer
<miguel_> good bye the private software
<Pinewheel> I'm running a failsafe terminal.. how do you propose I do it?
<miguel_> jejeje
<dooglus> Pinewheel: I propose you get Seveas' pastebin script, as follows...  (please wait)
<linux_galore> theres an oxymoron  fail & safe
<linux_galore> up there with dry & water
<dooglus> doh!  he's taken it off his site!  I'll upload my copy, just a sec.
* linux_galore points @ dooglus and goes "HA HA!"
<dooglus> Pinewheel: do a "wget http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/pastebin", that will download the script.  then "chmod +x pastebin" and edit it - change 'Dooglus' to 'Pinewheel'
<Pinewheel> Okay
<dooglus> Pinewheel: then "cat <file-to-paste> | ./pastebin"
<linux_galore> dooglus: oooh thats sooo easy
* linux_galore smacks head
<joedj> dibblego: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UbuntuBootupHowto
<dibblego> excellent thanks
<linux_galore> dooglus: need to add an installer to the script
<dooglus> linux_galore: do you have an easier way of pasting stuff to the pastebin when you can't run X?
<linux_galore> dooglus: not complaining about the script just all the geek help
<linux_galore> chmod +x should be within the script
<dooglus> linux_galore: um...  the script won't run if it's not executable
<Pinewheel> dooglus: I'm very sorry about this, but could you tell me which line contains "Dooglus"?
<dooglus> 69
<linux_galore> dooglus: you can send the script a an executable
<linux_galore> as*
<linux_galore> dooglus: just make sure the script as an install stage built ine
<dooglus> linux_galore: what are you talking about?
<dooglus> linux_galore: I didn't send the script.  I uploaded it to a web site
<Dr_Willis> chmod +x the web site. :P
<linux_galore> dooglus: well all the help scripts Ive done (self extracting installable files mostly)
<gnosticapex> Ah finally got my Xserver working ^^
<linux_galore> Dr_Willis: when dealing with new users I always go, if you cant click on it forget it start again
<Pinewheel> dooglus: Okay. Thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> linux_galore,  they updated the pcs at work.. and now 90% of us cant fill in our overtime hours now.
<dooglus> linux_galore: his whole problem is that he can't get into X.  he can't click on anything.  do you understand?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<linux_galore> dooglus: aah, Live CD time
<dooglus> linux_galore: he can boot ubuntu, and log in to a VC, but GNOME isn't working.
<dooglus> linux_galore: I don't see how a live cd will help.
<Pinewheel> dooglus: The error message tells me to check .xsession-errors
<RandolphCarter> Pinewheel: use a failsafe terminal session
<dooglus> Pinewheel: paste that then I guess
<linux_galore> dooglus: well for starters give you a working Xorg.conf file
<Pinewheel> RandolphCarter: I am.
<Pinewheel> any ideas?
<RandolphCarter> Pinewheel: sorry, could you paste the .xsession-errors file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<linux_galore> dooglus: did you try to get him to start a basic X session without gnome
<RandolphCarter> ahh, it's there :)
<linux_galore> ie no gdm
<RandolphCarter> Pinewheel: could you cd to /tmp and run 'ls -l .' for me?
<dooglus> linux_galore: no, I was trying to get him to try GNOME as a different user.
<RandolphCarter> Pinewheel: and cd to /var/lib/gdm and run 'ls -l' (and paste the results to the board?)
<linux_galore> dooglus: we dont even know if the problem is gnome yet
<Pinewheel> okay. brb
<Pinewheel> I get the same error with another user account
<obuzus> hi
<dooglus> ok
<RandolphCarter> Pinewheel: could you paste those ls'? :)
<Pinewheel> RandolphCarter: Sorry, could you repeat the commands please?
<RandolphCarter> cd /tmp; ls -l; cd /var/lib/gdm; ls -l
<dooglus> RandolphCarter: the .xsession-errors log says /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<linux_galore> Pinewheel: type sudo xinit   use  ctrl alt backspace to kill the session if it works
<dooglus> mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied
<RandolphCarter> probably /tmp
<RandolphCarter> could put its sockets in /var/lib/gdm though, so best to be safe
<dooglus> RandolphCarter: I guess it's that mkdtemp failing that's the problem.  what runs that?
<ompaul> RandolphCarter, he will need to   sudo ls /var/lib/gdm
<RandolphCarter> ahh, forget the /var/lib/gdm then, that couldn't possibly be it
<Pinewheel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13951
<RandolphCarter> thanks
<RandolphCarter> hmm, sorry Pinewheel: ls -la?
<RandolphCarter> my fault :/
<Pinewheel> np
<Kadran> hi can i write to ntfs? or it's readonly??
<Pinewheel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13952
<linux_galore> Kadran: default is read only but if you use captive you can do write but its still beta
<RandolphCarter> cheers
<RandolphCarter> sudo chmod 777 /tmp
<linux_galore> Kadran: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<Kadran> linux_galore: how can i install captive?
<Pinewheel> RandolphCarter: done
<RandolphCarter> then try logging in again in gnome
<linux_galore> Kadran: ^^
<Kadran> linux_galore: thanks alot
<Pinewheel> okay
<jrattner1> If I'm acccessing an IMAP account from an email client, do i want to "subscribe" to the inbox in order for everything to be syncronized?
<gumpish> yep
<pnookster> have any of you used this router guide (iptables, dns, ip masq)? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111972
<jrattner1> yes?
<gumpish> yep
<Pinewheel> RandolphCarter: Thanks. It worked :D
<RandolphCarter> Pinewheel: np's :) you need to run 'sudo chmod +t /tmp' too, then you should be set
<Pinewheel> Thanks a lot for your help.
<RandolphCarter> dw :) It'd be interesting to know how the permissions for /tmp got messed up, but it doesn't matter so much now
<linux_galore> RandolphCarter: hmm some distro's I notice check the tmp stuff when they boot up to make sure its not going to break
<RandolphCarter> might be an RFE in that
<Mez> anyone play ut ?
<pnookster> can someone help me troubleshoot ip masq?
<linux_galore> pnookster: just use firestarter its got a IP masq section
<dibblego> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UbuntuBootupHowto "sudo update-rc.d myscript start 51 S ." - if I want to back out of that, do I just remove the symlink in /etc/rcS.d ?
<colin__> anyone know why I am having trouble using the update-manager to upgrade to dapper?
<paradizelost> colin__: what error are you getting?!
<paradizelost> are you following !upgrade
<paradizelost> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is probably Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<linux_galore> pnookster: firestarter is in the repositories
<pnookster> alright
<paradizelost> also, it may be more appropriate for #ubuntu+1
<pnookster> thanks :B
<themaan> does anyone know if ubuntu comes with these packages  XFree86-Mesa-libGL
<themaan>  libstdc++
<themaan>  libgcc
<themaan>  XFree86-libs
<themaan>  fontconfig
<themaan>  expat
<linux_galore> pnookster: no brainer firewall tool
<themaan>  freetype
<themaan>  zlib
<paradizelost> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<pnookster> does it have a gui config tool? :D
<dooglus> RandolphCarter: what's an RFE?
<colin__> when i try to run update-manager nothing happens
<linux_galore> pnookster: yep, its a bit like a zonealarm front end to iptables
<pnookster> sweet!!
<themaan> im trying to install my video card driveer and I want to make sure I got the right packages
<tonyyarusso> paradizelost: How can I make update-manager use -d by default?  So I can just click the icon in the notification area.
<RandolphCarter> dooglus: Request for Enhancement
<pnookster> thanks a LOT. I was having issues with the ip masq script i found on the ubuntu forums xD
<colin__> anybody have any answers?
<linux_galore> pnookster: you just run it once it then creates a startup rules script then you dont have to run it again unless you want to edit anything
<pnookster> very nice
<dooglus> RandolphCarter: oh, I see.
<pnookster> do I need to run it as root?
<linux_galore> pnookster: if your a security nut you can have it running in the task bar 100% of the time but you dont have to
<colin__> paradizelost, i follow the instructions but it never upgrades
<linux_galore> pnookster: with sudo yes because its edits the system settings
<dooglus> RandolphCarter: I once had breezy delete itself when I booted due to /tmp having a 'bind mount' in it.
<pnookster> righto
<dooglus> RandolphCarter: I think a little /tmp-sanity-checking would be a good thing.
<RandolphCarter> dooglus: erk :/ that's a little crazy - yeah, probably best to assimilate it from another distro too
<linux_galore> pnookster: basically if it edits anything thats a "system wide" option you need sudo
<dooglus> RandolphCarter: I had the whole of / bound to a mountpoint /tmp/root
<pnookster> hm
<dooglus> when it booted, breezy cleared out /tmp, as it always does, including /tmp/root, my entire filesystem
<pnookster> there any reason why the enable dhcp option is ghosted?
<linux_galore> pnookster: because your running dhcp
<green_earz> themaan: check out the link so you can find the module name for the video card. then apt-get install modconf and use it to install your video module  http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<pnookster> Need to stop it before i run firestarter?
<pnookster> (it wasn't working anyway >_>)
<linux_galore> pnookster: no its a seperate service
<pnookster> yeah, I know that. just thought since firestarter had a checkbox for it, it would help me configure that too
<RandolphCarter> dooglus: man :/ that's a nasty malfunction
<linux_galore> pnookster: usually I find thats ghosted if dhcp isnt in use
<pnookster> ahhh
<pnookster> maybe i stopped it earlier. hm
<colin__> does anybody know why upgrade-manager might break?
<colin__> update-manager
<linux_galore> pnookster: theres actually a really good (with pics) online manual for firestarter
<pnookster> sweet
<Dr_Willis> with pics... :)
<linux_galore> pnookster: http://www.fs-security.com/
<linux_galore> well I find plain text manuals for graphical tools is dumb
<gnomefreak> colin__: what do you me break?
<colin__> it doesnt work, it will not load when run
<gnomefreak> colin__: the update manager as in the one for breezy updates or the one to upgrade to dapper?
<linux_galore> its strange how a few pictures in a howto makes a user feel more secure
<colin__> well its the program isnt it
<colin__> if i goto system update-manager
<colin__> nothing happens
<gnomefreak> colin__: ok lets try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<colin__> and if i gksudo "update-manager -d"
<hupp3l> hey guys
<gnomefreak> colin__: can you type that in terminal and hit enter please
<colin__> nothing happens
<hupp3l> i did something very stupid and I need help
<gnomefreak> colin__: those are different things
<colin__> hmm
<gnomefreak> update-manager -d without the " is to upgrade you to dapper
<hupp3l> i deleted my grub loader without having my ntloader in the MBR
<colin__> so if i type update-manager
<linux_galore> hupp3l: nothing is stupid, we just make mistakes and thats normal
<mag_> doesn't happened nothing when I typed sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<colin__> tells me i need to be root
<gnomefreak> colin__: the update manager is for updates for your current version
<colin__> ok i would like to upgrade to dapper
<gnomefreak> colin__: did you install ubuntu on that pc?
<hupp3l> do you understand what I did? im pretty sure it is fixable
<linux_galore> hupp3l: dont know yet
<linux_galore> hupp3l: aah sorry missed that post
<linux_galore> hupp3l: yep thats fixable
<iratsu> how well does ubuntu run on the intel mac mini?
<colin__> gnomefreak, before i was able to upgrade following the instructions on the wiki. It worked on my desktop
<hupp3l> ah thanx
<colin__> gnomefreak, its not working on my laptop
<pnookster> hmmm
<linux_galore> hupp3l: just need to recover the mbr, do you have a live boot cd
<pnookster> firestarter's running, no errors
<hupp3l> yeah
<badin> Hi Linux convert here! Just installed Ubuntu Dapper Beta
<gnomefreak> colin__: type in terminal sudo update-manager -d   and than enter your user password and tell me what happens?
<linux_galore> hupp3l: let me get the howto for you
<hupp3l> i have UBCD
<BHSPitLappy> mazel tov
<pnookster> i can ping my desktop from my laptop, and i can ping my laptop(with firestarter) from my desktop
<hupp3l> would that maybe help even faster?
<pnookster> but it's not forwarding anything
<colin__> ok colin@digi:~$ sudo update-manager -d
<colin__> colin@digi:~$
<colin__> nothing happens after that
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> colin__: sudo apt-get update
<hupp3l> linux_galore I have the UBCD would what maybe help more?
<gnomefreak> colin__: does that run?
<linux_galore> hupp3l: really doesnt matter
<colin__> no
<linux_galore> hupp3l: the method is the same
<gnomefreak> colin__: did you happen to enable root?
<hupp3l> o ok
<colin__> you know actually my brother di
<colin__> d
<gnomefreak> colin__: theres your issue
<gnomefreak> colin__: type su than password
<colin__> ok then how do i upgrade, from the root account
<gnomefreak> do you get the #
<colin__> i dont think that works
<colin__> let me try again
<gnomefreak> colin__: su enter than password sorry
<Marsmensch> anyone knows a good anime channel
<linux_galore> hupp3l: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-repair-corrupt-mbr-and-boot.html
<hupp3l> thanx linux_galore
<gnomefreak> colin__: did that work?
<mag_> somebody can help me ? I cant' restart gdm ! help me !
<gnomefreak> mag_: ctrl+alt+backspace
<unen> ok guys, quick question. how do i move the bottom default (window and workspace control panel)?
<gnomefreak> unen: the gnome task bar on bottom?
<nullified> unen: Click and drag
<mag_> Yes but when I come back again ubuntu showme a msg and said that the gdm had been restarted many times !
<linux_galore> hupp3l: just read the "using knoppix" section the Ubuntu live CD and Knoppix are very similar
<unen> gnomefreak: yeah
<nullified> unen: I can moved mine around the screen by clicking and dragging
<gnomefreak> left click it and drag afaik unen
<mag_> gnomefreak and also I cant see the button shutdown in graphic session ! why ?
<gnomefreak> for some reason i cant right now but was able to
<unen> ... im screwed
<unen> nothing happens when i click and drag
<gnomefreak> mag_: im not sure
<gnomefreak> mag_: restart the pc it should show back up
<mag_> gnomefreack I cant do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gnomefreak> mag_: i think its the way you left gdm
<nullified> unen: Right click it, Click properties, You can select where it goes in that panel
<pookie> weeeeird. I ifup eth0 (private nic). Ifup wlan0 (external nic). run firestarter. configure it, blablabla.
<nullified> unen: Its called "orientation"
<pookie> can no longer connect to the internet on my laptop (running firestarter)
<pookie> and while i can ping my private network, and my private network can ping my laptop...
<colin__> gnomefreak, thanks
<unen> nullified: lemme try it right quick
<pookie> I can't get out of the private network.
<gnomefreak> colin__: it worked?
<colin__> yeah just had to be root
<gnomefreak> colin__: my advice is to disable root again and add yours self back to sudoers list
<Arrick> pookie, you need to open the router for intenet access probably, either that or your DNS info is borked
<gnomefreak> but thats just my advice ;)
<linux_galore> pookie: all firestarter does is set the rules, if it stop you have the wrong rules
<gnomefreak> ok noght all
<pookie> well
<pookie> i have the firewall section of firestarter off
<pookie> just used it to generate config files.
<unen> nullified: wow, its screwed way the hell up... its not even reacting to that except when i tell it to go left/right then it just rotates itself
<linux_galore> pookie: firestarter isnt a firewall just a front end
<pookie> then why does it have a button that says "Start Firewall"...?
<mag_> gnomefreak I'll install compiz and xgl on ubuntu, but I need make gdm restart and when I did that I doesn't happen nothing
<nullified> unen: To be honest, I'm very noobey at this, I cant really assist you further.
<unen> nullified: ok
<dreambox> guyz ho can i configer my to work on cardserv
<nullified> unen: gnomefreak might be able to help you...i assume by his name he likes gnome ...hehe
<linux_galore> pookie: because iptables firewall rules can be flushed at any time
<gnomefreak> mag_: join #ubuntu-xgl they should beable to help more
<pookie> ah.
<unen> nullified: yeah lol
<gnomefreak> nullified: ?
<linux_galore> pookie: all firestarter does is set the rules for the iptables firewall
<unen> gnomefreak: hey uhh its completely borked... i change the orientation and all it will do is rotate
<gnosticapex> What's the harddrive name in Ubuntu? >.>
<pookie> Right. And I didn't set any rules - I just enabled connection sharing via eth0
<dreambox> guyz ho can i configer my ubuntu to work on cardserv
<nullified> gnomefreak: I was just saying to unen that hes having a problem in gnome, i know very little about linux he should look to someone more experianced, someone like yourself
<mag_> gnomefreak : I'm in thath channel too but my problem is with the gdm !
<gnomefreak> unen: im not sure off hand im sorry
<unen> gnomefreak: ok
<linux_galore> pookie: firestarter always sets a whole load of rules even if you define nothing is puts a whole heap of stuff in there to stop people hacking your system
<tjb891_> if anyone know anything about soundcards but can anyone tell me which of of these is the best (i have integrated sound) http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?N=2010360057+4024&Submit=ENE&SubCategory=57
<pookie> Okay.
<pookie> So.
<gnomefreak> mag_: i think it has more to do with compix since it took over for xorg
<MarkShark> Does anyone know why Debian has a kdb package, but Ubuntu doesn't?
<pookie> Since I have outgoing connections set to 'permissive - blacklist blocking' with nothing on the blacklist
<nullified> unen: I had a similar problem. I accidentally removed the gnome UI and then apt-get install gnome, Once i did that it sorted all my gnome problems..but that wiped gnome off completly and re-installed it
<gnomefreak> mag_: iirc compiz is now used instead of xorg so i would check with them or in #ubuntu+1
<pookie> theoretically I should be okay to ping from something connected to eth0 to something on the internet (wlan0)
<unen> nullified: goddamit, alright i guess ill have to do that
<linux_galore> pookie: dont forget firestarter is designed for people with little of no knowlege of firewall so it sets many rules that most users would have to spend a day just getting there head around
<linux_galore> or*
<gnomefreak> unen: language
<cloudzhou> i hava just install dapper
<pookie> How do I figure out if the problem in the connection is in firestarter or bind9 though?
<gnomefreak> ok now i go to bed
<gnomefreak> cloudzhou: #ubuntu+1
<unen> nullified: where do i do that, delete gnome and once thats done whats the terminal command to reinstall it
<linux_galore> pookie: good start is read the firestarter manual it has some clever stuff in there about services
<dreambox> anyone help me in how to configer ubuntu to work on cardserv
<linux_galore> pookie: the manual is not long or complex and as pics to show you how things are done
<pookie> alrighty
<nullified> unen: I removed it via synaptic, Once i did that you reboot the computer it takes you straight to the CLI no GUI or nothing, Just type apt-get install gnome
<unen> thats it? apt-get install gnome
<linux_galore> pookie: http://www.fs-security.com/
<nullified> unen: Im not sure how i got gnome to start then I'll look for the command for you now.
<Snow_Shelter> how do I mount a partition in a chroot?
<Snow_Shelter> I have it mounted in the normal OS, but I can't figure out how to mount it in chroot
<linux_galore> Snow_Shelter: real the knoppix section tells you how to mount a chroot http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-repair-corrupt-mbr-and-boot.html
<linux_galore> read*
<nullified> unen: /etc/init.d/gdm start : I belive thats the command to start the Gnome interfact once its been re-downloaded
<nickrud> Snow_Shelter, just like you would without; make sure that dev is mounted inside the chroot first
<unen> ok
<unen> nullified: ok, thanks
<nullified> unen: Best of luck to you mate
<GTroy> hey in twin view....how do you switch the sides the monitors are on?
<GTroy> editing xorg.conf?
<GTroy> I followed sfink01 directions
<GTroy> so the setup is different than xinerama
<dreambox> no one help here??
<GTroy> dreambox, everyone's gone!
<Dr_Willis> GTroy,  i recall theres a order they are defined in. I think ya reverse them
<dreambox> :(((
<Dr_Willis> or was there a 'left of, and right of' definition/line. (or was that Syngery)
<RyanTMulligan> I ran iwconfig, and it hung... now I cannot kill the process of it running... not even kill -s 9 pid any ideas?
<GTroy> that's xinerama
<GTroy> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
<linux_galore> GTroy: yes and edit the Option	    "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"  line the options are      RightOf     LeftOf     Above     Below     Clone
<Dr_Willis> Syngery uses that similer thing as well.
<jack1> g
<GTroy> how do I find out what the monitors names are
<Tarantulafudge_> wassup guys
<GTroy> I have 0 and 0 0
<|Sivik|> GTroy: is that for a laptop?
<Dr_Willis> ive only cloned my displays
<GTroy> no desktop
<unen> nullified: ok well, i just fixed it, thank god
<GTroy> with nvidia 6200
<nullified> unen: How?
<|Sivik|> GTroy: can you not just look at it to see what kind of monitor it is
<unen> nullified: just told it align right and expand
<GTroy> it's not written in the xorg.conf file that way
<unen> nullified: once it expanded along the right alignment, told it bottom, then told it to unexpand
<|Sivik|> GTroy: what does it say in the xorg.conf
<nullified> unen: Intersting, I'll remember that, We could of stopped and started gnome aswell that might help
<|Sivik|> GTroy: that may be the fact that it isn't reconized right by the kernel, why does it really matter
<unen> nullified: thank the bejeezus lol that panel had me reaaaaaally worried
<Tarantulafudge_> GTroy: try your xorg log file
<GTroy> they're both seen
<GTroy> I have to move the cursor to opposite ends to get across
<|Sivik|> GTory: as long as it reconizes the video card right, it really doesn't matter about the bloody monitor
<|Sivik|> GTroy: my monitor isn't reconized right but i don't care
<Dr_Willis> move the monitors around. :P
<GTroy> I don't want to blow it up!!!
<nullified> unen: Brilliant, We learn new things every day, Linux wouldnt be fun if we knew everything!
<GTroy> hahahahah
<|Sivik|> GTroy: thats rather hrd to do
<|Sivik|> hard*
<linux_galore> GTroy: doesnt happen
<|Sivik|> GTroy: linux_galore is right
<linux_galore> GTroy: all monitors are multi now
<GTroy> I'll use Dr.Willis' suggestion
<GTroy> these are old monitors
<|Sivik|> GTroy: how old?
<GTroy> generic OLD ones
<linux_galore> GTroy: have to be really old mines 1998 and has multi
<GTroy> I boutght them at goodwill
<|Sivik|> GTroy: most monitors since they were created for desktops have been multi
<GTroy> ok
<nullified> He stole them from an old school, They have RM network stickers on them
<GTroy> well you solved my problems
<|Sivik|> GTroy: yw
<linux_galore> heh heh
<unen> nullified: thats right, freeing ourselves from the binding chains of windows and corporate tyranny! lol
<|Sivik|> GTroy: what kind of fps are you getting with that 6200 card
<nullified> unen: hahaha, Exactly!
<|Sivik|> glxgears -printfps
<RandolphCarter> man, -printfps is much shorter than -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark, thanks Sivik
<|Sivik|> RandolphCarter: thats what i just told him to do
<nullified> bwahahahaha
<RandolphCarter> yeah, I didn't know about it :) cheers
<|Sivik|> RandolphCarter: ok
<RandolphCarter> mmm, 9218 fps ^_^
<|Sivik|> GTroy: what is your fps?
<|Sivik|> RandolphCarter: what kind of card and how much ram do you have on it and in your system
<bon_> i need to stop the default programs that i had load last time from loading becuas3 they ar3 crashing my comp any ida3
<Tarantulafudge_> I wish ATI had drivers as good as nvidia
<linux_galore> Im trying to remember when mutli sync monitors came out, must be mid 1980's
<RandolphCarter> |Sivik|: Radeon X800, AMD64 x2 2800, 2gb RAM
<RandolphCarter> s/2800/3800
<pnookster> guh. sucks. every time I try to test it, it cuts my connection to the internet and thus my connection to irc -_-
<|Sivik|> how much ram in the video card?
<RandolphCarter> 256m
<|Sivik|> why ati?
<RandolphCarter> Sapphire X800 GTO^2
<RandolphCarter> I was in germany and nobody had a ruddy NVidia card for sale
<Dr_Willis> lol
<|Sivik|> thats why you order it online
<RandolphCarter> nobody in the UK would ship to germany :(
<|Sivik|> you don't have to order just form UK
<|Sivik|> there is the rest of the world
<bon_> useless
<|Sivik|> anyone would ship to germany for the right price
<nullified> Ooooh I got 240FPS, Is that good for a knackered 2100+ CPU and 1GB of Dodgey ram, with a semi broken 8x AGP ATI 9800Pro?
<Tarantulafudge_> Does anyone know if ubuntu installs proprietary drivers as an option now?
<linux_galore> yeah I built a new work desktop (via the phone) and got a 7200 card in it, thing turns up and has 512mb of ram on the video card
<liquidten2> Not even close to good FPS
<liquidten2> <_<
<bon_> simle fix?
<bon_> yeah?
<Snow_Shelter> nickrud: ?
<|Sivik|> liquidten2: what kind of card and what are you fps?
<Dr_Willis> Tarantulafudge_,  not that i have heard of..
<linux_galore> sheesh who uses 512mb of ram in a game
<Snow_Shelter> linux_galore: that didn't work. In fact, that failed miserably
<liquidten2> Nvidia Geforce FX5200, pentium3 797mhz, 1300FPS
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: on the video card
<|Sivik|> 1300 FPS is good for an oler card
<RandolphCarter> aye
<hintswen> can someone tell me how to use gparted?
<nullified> linux_galore: The new Ghost Recon 3, Needs a 512mb card if you want the option of running it on FULL GFX if you dont have one It wont run on full
<slackern> nullified, i get around 8000fps with 2400+ 1gb ddr and 9800xt in dapper and fglrx
<Snow_Shelter> liquidten2: oh god, that's the crummiest card nVidia ever made
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: yeah its a cheap nvidia model, suprised to see it had so much ram on it
<slackern> or i should say 3200+
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: is that still agp?
<nullified> slackern: Anything I can do to improve the performance
<Snow_Shelter> |Sivik|: yes
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: no pcie
<slackern> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: ok
<Snow_Shelter> really?
<Snow_Shelter> amazing
<liquidten2> Snow_Shelter:  I know <_<.  I just bought it because i have a PCI slot and only had 80$ to spend, and it was the best PCI card i could get at the time.  (plus the only gaming i do is zsnes and epsxe)
<|Sivik|> ati = crap
<mag_> Hello ! I can't see the shutdow button "so you know why ?"
<nullified> thanks mate
<slackern> nullified, check that link out from ubotu
<luke> anyone know how to install tinyhoneypot??
<Snow_Shelter> I didn't know they put cards like that with PCI
<Snow_Shelter> PCI, or PCIe?
<liquidten2> PCI
<|Sivik|> probably pci
<liquidten2> crappy
<Snow_Shelter> oh, ok
<luke> sudo apt-get install tinyhoneypot worked, but now what?
<|Sivik|> luke: google it
<luke> |Sivik|, i tried. couldnt find anything
<liquidten2> I upgraded from my Intel 810 onboard 10MB Vram
<pnookster> yay, firestarter documentation includes no troubleshooting section. -_-
<Meshezabeel> use the force luke
<linux_galore> you can get a Quadra now with 1Gb on the card
<|Sivik|> luke: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/tinyhoneypot
<Kyral> Meshezabeel: use the SOURCE Like :P
<|Sivik|> luke: you can download it from here
<mag_> somebody can help me ?
<Meshezabeel> :)
<needlez> does anyone here have a creative ZEN mp3 player? im trying to get mine to be accesible on my copmuter.
<RandolphCarter> that's just a silly amount of video-ram :/
<luke> |Sivik|, but sudo apt-get installed it already?
<linux_galore> needlez: yes i have one
<|Sivik|> needlez: i have been trying to do that for a long time
<Jago> pnookster: software whose documentation has no troubleshooting section has no bugs
<Jago> pnookster: -_-
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: how does one get it to work?
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: i have a zen micro
<needlez> linux_galore, all i want is to get my mp3's off of it and onto my harddrive.
<hintswen> according to gparted my second hdd is -4099MB
<|Sivik|> lol
<|Sivik|> hintswen: thats funny
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: wroks fine with gnomad2   just dont update the the release 2.0 firmware
<needlez> i have a seperate charger, so im not worried abot that. i just need to get my music off of it
<Meshezabeel> nah, a neuros ii is better than a zen
<linux_galore> to the*
<hintswen> anyone know how to fix? i tried to create disklable thing and it gave a error
<needlez> gnomad2....where can i get that?
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: ok, how do i go about installing it again
<mag_> I can't see the shutdown button on graphic mode, do you know why ?
<|Sivik|> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<|Sivik|> !zen
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, |Sivik|
<|Sivik|> !creativezen
<ubotu> |Sivik|: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<liquidten2> eh
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: do i just need to install gnomad2?
<needlez> linux_galore, do you know how to install the gnomad2? (huge newbie here)
<|Sivik|> sudo apt-get install gnomad2
<BHSPitLappy> is wireless relatively easy to set up in ubuntu?
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: after i install gnomad2, how do i get it to pick up the nomad
<|Sivik|> BHSPitLappy: what card?
<needlez> Sivik, i got this message -- E: Couldn't find package gnomad
<BHSPitLappy> it's something I think's called "airlink", don't remember
<|Sivik|> needlez: then you don't have the right repos uncomminted in your sources.lst
<|Sivik|> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<BHSPitLappy> should be ndswrappable
<BHSPitLappy> but I'm just wondering if there's a good utility for it in ubuntu
<|Sivik|> BHSPitLappy: don't know about that card
<|Sivik|> probably not
<needlez> sivik...wow. you lost me. im a total newb
<linux_galore> http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/
<|Sivik|> needlez: follow the link that come up when i did the !repo thingy
<|Sivik|> the Howto on adding repositories
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: you need to add your user the the usb grup
<linux_galore> group
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: i am my user
<pnookster> is there an irc channel for firestarter help?
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: yes just make sure your user is part of the "usb" group
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: i installed gnomad2 and then ran it and my zen micro is plugged in and it says "No jukeboxes found on USB bus"
<nickrud> pnookster, what's your problem with firestarter?
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: how do i do that?
<pnookster> well
<pnookster> I've got it, trying to forward wlan0 (public) to eth0 (private network)
* nickrud has used it just a little bit
<liquidten2> Run it as root through sudo if you don't want to add yourself to usb group
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: its in the user password editor section
<nickrud> pnookster, oh, NAT.
<|Sivik|> there is only one user on this computer
<liquidten2> which technically isn't as secure, but really, what is the WORST that could happen.
<pnookster> but when I ifup eth0, my laptop (which is what i'm trying to get working as a nat router) loses all connection to the internet
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: theres a groups tab in there is a  group called usb
<pnookster> i can ping my private network, private network can ping me
<|Sivik|> in where?
<pnookster> just can't ping anything connected to wlan0
<nickrud> pnookster did your gateway get changed?
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: what groups tab where?
<hintswen> www.hintswen.com/Screenshot.png =D
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: in the password section in the system menu
<pnookster> what should it be for eth0? I'm not running dns
<pnookster> eth0 is 192.168.2.1 netmas 255.255.255.0
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: don't have a password section in my system menu
<nickrud> pnookster, I normally run from networking problems, ask anyone :)
<liquidten2> |Sivik|: if you can't find it, you could always add your username to where it says "usb" in /etc/group
<pnookster> heh.
<|Sivik|> ok
<pnookster> is there a better place for me to go for help?
<pnookster> documentation either doesnt have the answer, or you need a doctorate degree and a nobel prize to understand
<|Sivik|> liquidten2: there isn't a place in my /etc/group file that says usb
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: im on e17 so I dont use the standard ubuntu setup
<ohzie> Can I change the methods of sound output for either rhythmbox or firefox's flash plugin?
<|Sivik|> you got e17 installed and working
<liquidten2> |Sivik|:  hmm... That means there is no USB group
<ohzie> linux_galore: What is el7 Just curious?
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: yes
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: i'm jealous
<linux_galore> ohzie: enlightenment, very geeky desktop
<ohzie> Oh enlightenment.
<ohzie> I've heard it's nice.
<ohzie> Is it?
<pnookster> I prefer fluxbox :>
<thefitz> no window manager is geekier
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: its great
<linux_galore> ohzie: yeah, bit overwhelming at first but its gets addictive
<ohzie> linux_galore: Overwhelming howso?
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: i just can't ever get it install correctly and have the menu to work
<liquidten2> I haven't used enlightenment in a VERY long time.  I thought it was too heavy and too buggy.  Oddly enough, i jumped to GNOME 1.4 >_>
<ericz> is there any reccommended window manager for dual monitors?
<billynsgr> Ubuntu rules ;)
<|Sivik|> liquidten2: how do i create the usb in the group thing?
<linux_galore> ohzie: it has more eye candy options that kde/gnome and all the other desktops added together
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: is there an easy way to install and configure e17 in ubuntu?
<billynsgr> my laptop cd had stopped working - found it partially ejected - just a hardware problem.
<ohzie> linux_galore: I was about to ask that same question, the |Sivik| asked.
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: I did it from cvs so Im the last person to ask about "easy"
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: ok, how do i add my user to the usb users area in the /etc/group file
<NoUse> ohzie check /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<liquidten2> |Sivik|: Just add it to the /etc/group file like "usb::103:username" , but it won't matter if your program doesn't look at a file owned by the USB group.  I would just run gnomad2 as root.
<needlez> hey Sivik, i got gnomad2 to work, but now i have this message "Could not open jukebox:
<needlez> usb_set_configuration: Operation not permitted"
<|Sivik|> do i just add it to that file
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: just add your username on the usb line
<|Sivik|> needlez: i have the same problem
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: i don't have a usb line
<needlez> damn. lol
<rob_p> pnookster:  Here's a simple NAT how-to for Ubuntu:  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/3/1/  Follow the steps and you should be up and running in no time.
<pnookster> sweet.
<|Sivik|> i'm already running my gnomad2 as root
<pnookster> thx!
<needlez> linux_galore, do you know what this means? "Could not open jukebox:
<needlez> usb_set_configuration: Operation not permitted"?
<rob_p> pnookster:  welcome
<pnookster> Oh.
<pnookster> I tried that.
<pnookster> the ip masq script didnt work.
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: usb:x:43:ups,logan1 is what on mine
<|Sivik|> ok
<pnookster> as in, it dumped a lot of iptables errors at me.
<greedence> hi folks
<|Sivik|> can i just add it to that file if its not there
<dudemanbro> so i was trying to install gputils, a PIC programming software, and I got this message while running a configure executable: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables, any ideas?
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: logan1 being my user
<|Sivik|> and what is the ups thingy?
<rob_p> pnookster:  Then your network settings are not configured properly.
<pnookster> Alright. How to I trouble shoot them?
<funkyHat> |Sivik|, yes, but use vigr rather than just opening the group file
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: thats for my UPS usb backup monitor
<|Sivik|> ok
<|Sivik|> funkyHat: why vigr not just vi?
<WillyTell> hello everyone
<liquidten2> |Sivik|: that's not going to work i don't think.  Root has access to everything, and if it does not work as root, it will not work as a user in the USB group
<funkyHat> vigr will make sure you haven't messed up
<needlez> Sivik, if you figure it out, can you help me out?
<WillyTell> cafuego, hello how are you?
<dudemanbro> anyone?
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: just run gnomad2 as root
<linux_galore> sudo gnomad2
<|Sivik|> i'm already in root
<|Sivik|> i did the sudo su
<Doomhammer> guys, what's a good command-line equivalent to BUM (boot up manager)
<Doomhammer> ?
<|Sivik|> and then ran the gnomad2
<Meshezabeel> anyway to get ubuntu to recognize serial mouse on livecd?
<|Sivik|> i hate having to type sudo all the bloody time
<linux_galore> if that doesnt work it means you have updated the firmware to version 2.0
<rob_p> pnookster:  The site leads you through the steps of configuring your network before even trying to establish a NAT policy.  Read through it again and you should be able to make it work.
<greedence> hmmm one question (absolut noob): I wanted to install skype on my Ubuntu and i downloaded the *.deb file....When executed then the program says thtat the archive is not supported...
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: i have no clue what my firmware is
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: for the mp3 player
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: can i downgrade it?
<Tarantulafudge_> how do I delete family members with ubuntu?
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: look in the information menu in the player
<Doomhammer> guys, what's a good command-line equivalent to BUM (boot up manager) ?
<pnookster> it doesn't help with the interfaces file, which I sort of guessed at. based on what i know about the interfaces file.
<|Sivik|> Version: 2.20.05
<dudemanbro> so i was trying to install gputils, a PIC programming software, and I got this message while running a configure executable: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables, any ideas?
<pnookster> and, the private network works. the public network works. just not at the same time.
<Tarantulafudge_> I can't find my /etc/famtab
<needlez> mine is version 1.11.01
<Meshezabeel> greedence try easyubuntu for installing skype
<WillyTell> cafuego, are you reading???
<needlez> how come it still cant find mine?
<NoUse> Tarantulafudge_ email a hitman
<liquidten2> |Sivik|:  That's very bad, it won't work in linux as far as i know
<|Sivik|> dudemanbro: you need to install gcc
<|Sivik|> liquidten2: how do i downgrade the firmware
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: you cant its a one way trip, once you update to ver 2.0 you can only use it with windows because you have the MTP protocol set as the default (MTP = microsoft transfer protocol)
<dudemanbro> |Sivik|, I did
<rob_p> pnookster:  Mind pasting your /etc/network/interfaces file to the pastebin?
<Tarantulafudge_> NoUse, is famtab hidden in my filesystem somewhere else?
<pnookster> sure
<dudemanbro> |Sivik|, I used synaptic
<greedence> thx
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: that blows
<needlez> linux_galore, my Zen micro is still at version 1.11.01 and my gnomad2 isnt finding it....any ideas?
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: i can't believe that you really can't downgrade the firmware
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: if you read the gnomad2 site it warns you not to update to the XP version of the firmware stick to the win98 version
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: normally with h/w, you can always downgrade the firmware
<NoUse> Tarantulafudge_ I thought you were joking, what are you trying to do?
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: there is bound to be some way to downgrade it
<needlez> Sivik, im sure there is way to do it, you may lose all your mp3's but, im sure there is a way
<Tarantulafudge_> NoUse: delete a family member, lol
<WillyTell> I installed VMware server, can someone help me?
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: yeah send it back lol
<NoUse> Tarantulafudge_ haha
<ohzie> Is there a way to run nautilus without it running the nautilus desktop??
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: lol
<___gn0m3___> EJ FINNERIN SMELLS LIKE A MOOSE
<RandolphCarter> ohzie: yes, nautilus --no-desktop
<ohzie> Thanks.
<RandolphCarter> ohzie: surprisingly semantically transparent :)
<RandolphCarter> np's
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: always try installing the win98 firmware again see if it works
<needlez> linux_galore, can you help me out?
<basti> Where to get that theme:
<altprsona> hi all, i have 5.1 installed, i added kde and am using kde, my screen savers are bugged. only goes to black screen. iv check the power settings... any ideas how to make em work?
<basti> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dapper?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=update-manager-1.png
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: thats what i was going to try
<pnookster> http://pastebin.com/716260
<linux_galore> needlez: run gnomad2 as root
<dudemanbro> does anyone know why im getting this error message when trying to install a program:  configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables, any ideas?
<liquidten2> dudemanbro:  check your cflags
<nullified> Heya guys, Just a quick question whats the command to list all HDD's currently plugged into the machine.
<liquidten2> dudemanbro:  "echo $CFLAGS"
<nickrud> !d-e
<ubotu> nickrud: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<linux_galore> needlez: type sudo gnomad2
<nickrud> dudemanbro, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<needlez> ok did that.
<WillyTell> I have created a virtual machine for windows xp within vmware server, in order to runs it under linux. But doesn't work. help..?!
<dudemanbro> liquidten2, it came up blank
<|Sivik|> nickrud: thats what i was trying to tel him about
<|Sivik|> nickrud: working on way too much stuff at once
<linux_galore> needlez: make sure the zen is plugged in and working
<needlez> :O it worked!!!!
<pnookster> rob_p: http://pastebin.com/716260
<|Sivik|> needlez: lucky
* needlez does a little dance
<needlez> thanks :)
<basti> no idea?
<nickrud> |Sivik|, I just stepped back in. And, I try to never go above 2
<dudemanbro> nickrud, what is this doing?
<WillyTell> someone use vmware here?
<nullified> Heya guys, Just a quick question whats the command to list all HDD's currently plugged into the machine?
<needlez> this is going to take awhile....2467 songs transfer...
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: press the menu button  goto information  should show firmware version
<liquidten2> duemanbro:  ok then...  Every time i get that error it is because i am running with "-fno-SUPERoptimization-that-doesnt-exist"   Try running the command "cc" from the terminal and see what happens.  If nothing, run "gcc" from the terminal.  If nothing agian, run "apt-get install build-essential" or whatever it is.
<dudemanbro> nickrud, wow, it worked, thanks man
<nickrud> dudemanbro, it's installing gcc, make, dpkg-dev, the essential things to build software
<dudemanbro> nickrud, thanks
<rob_p> pnookster:  Ok
<nickrud> dudemanbro, synaptic has descriptions of all the packages, very useful
<linux_galore> needlz_: you can buld transfers,  just put all the song you want in a single directory, goto the directory in the left hand menu, then highlight the whole lot (shift down key) and transfer in one chunk
<linux_galore> buk*
<linux_galore> bulk*
<linux_galore> grr
<twysted> is there anyway in ubuntu/debian to black list a program so it is never installed via apt?
<needlez> NOOO!!!!!
<rob_p> pnookster:  Now, it looks like your external interface is your wireless interface.  Correct?
<pnookster> yes
* nickrud figures liquidten2 is speachless at a linux distro where gcc is not installed
<needlez> i accidentally closed it, and now im getting a connection timed out error
<linux_galore> needlez: easy fix just unplug the zen wait 10 seconds plug it in again
<|Sivik|> i already have my music off of the zen on this destop
<nullified> Heya guys, Just a quick question whats the command to list all HDD's currently plugged into the machine?
<|Sivik|> fd -l
<|Sivik|> fdisk -l*
<liquidten2> nickrud:  It's been so long since i've used ubuntu that i forgot it doesn't come with GCC. <_<
<|Sivik|> nullified: its fdisk -l
<|Sivik|> -l (lowercase L)
<nickrud> heh
<liquidten2> nullified:  YOu could just do fdisk -l, or df -h, or cat /proc/mounts or....
<needlez> :D thank again!
<nullified> thats it, thanks guys
<|Sivik|> liquidten2: that doesn't work if it isn't mounted
<linux_galore> needlez: zen auto resets the USB connection when you unplug it
<delmar> Ok so I just installed Thunderbird on my ubuntu system, pointed it to an imap server which is running exchange2k3...When I click on a message i get a completly different message in the preview window below it.   its like Thunderbird is requesting the wrong email when I click on it..... Email is displaying correctly for that email account if I use evolution and exchange protocol, outlook on windows, or outlook webmail.. but thunderbi
<delmar> rd gets it all wrong.. any ideas?
<needlez> now it is saying "error jukebox busy"
<nickrud> delmar, is this the ubuntu thunderbird?
<needlez> oh. nevermind.
<delmar> nickrud, yep
<linux_galore> needlez: kill the client start it again when you unplug it
<delmar> nickrud, mozilla-thunderbird
<delmar> nickrud, from the ubuntu package list etc
<nickrud> delmar, there may be a bug filed about that, but I'd simply install the newer one.
<delmar> nickrud, non-ubuntu one?
<pnookster> rob_p: is my interfaces file a-ok then?
<WillyTell> I have created a virtual machine for windows xp (using vmware server) but when it runs try to boot from the network... any idea?
<nickrud> delmar, I sometimes troubleshoot with a big stick.
<rob_p> pnookster:  Because you have both interfaces active, until your external interface is associated AND has been given IP and gateway settings, your machine has no default route.  This is what makes it difficult to configure NAT on an interface that is dynamically assigned it's settings.
<pnookster> Ok.
<altprsona> i have 5.1 installed, w/ kde added.  Screensavers bugged. only goes to black screen. checked the power settings... any ideas how to make em work?
<twysted> WillyTell> mount the cd for xp, email vmware support if that doesnt work
<pnookster> but my external interface is up and has an ip and gateway.
<delmar> nickrud, i have a feeling that it's not talking the right kind of IMAP... i notice there is nowhere to tell Thunderbird what kind of IMAP it's talking to... and I know there are variations of the IMAP protocol between mail server products.
<pnookster> I'm using that interface to connect to irc right now.
<nickrud> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion <-- delmar I'd give that a go
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: i am able to downgrade the firmware
<delmar> nickrud, dude.. i have a big stick right here for that reason :P
<slfd2525> does anybody know of a good graphic equalizer program?
<delmar> nickrud, mint. ill see about that
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: thats cool, might need a win98 machine though
<pnookster> once I pull up eth0, though, I lose access to the internet.
<|Sivik|> now, its working in xp to do it
<sol_> hello room
<|Sivik|> its just taking a minute to work
<pnookster> slfd2525: the only one i know of is xmms-infinity i think it's called
<sol_> anyone know what the default mysql password is ubuntu
<slfd2525> ok, in the package manager?
<steve_> cdrom burn in data to allow further additions
<WillyTell> twysted, ok... I'll try to follow your advice. Thanks!
<rob_p> pnookster:  I'm guessing that the system is confusing it's gateway when that interface comes up.
<steve_> how to?
<twysted> is there anyway in ubuntu/debian to black list a program so it is never installed via apt?
<twysted> np sir
<sol_> root? anyone know what the default mysql password is ubuntu
<twysted> sol_> its blank
<pnookster> rob_p: okay. so what should I set the gateway to for eth0?
<sol_> no pass or login?
<twysted> sol_ jus put root for the username and no password
<sol_> i tried that
<sol_> maybe i forgot my shiat when i installed
<twysted> sol_ you may have set a password then, google 'mysqld reset password'
<sol_> thx
<steve_> sorry to intrude but can anyone tell how to cdrom burn in data to allow further additions
<rob_p> pnookster:  eth0 should NOT have a default gateway listed.  You want your system to use your wireless interface (or at least an IP that is accessible from it) for it's default.
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: just noticed the "new" version of gnomad has MTP now
<pnookster> Right.
<pnookster> so I should take that line out.
<|Sivik|> then why didn't it work when i plugged it in
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: what version of gnomad2 do you have
<|Sivik|> the one i just installed via apt-get
<sol_> its giving me this error   #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<|Sivik|> let me look
<rob_p> pnookster:  Maybe I missed it but did you have a gateway listed?
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: and did you try sudo gnomad2
<pnookster> Yeah.
<|Sivik|> i was already in root
<|Sivik|> i hate doing the darn sudo all the bloody time
<rob_p> brb...
<twysted> sol_ make sure mysql is running =p properly i may add
<sol_> i hate bein noot
<pnookster> sweet. brought eth0 up, and internet's still working. now to get it to nat properly.
<sol_> noob   and how do i do that lol
<sol_> i just installed it should i restart
<steve_> How do I cdrom burn in data to allow further additions???
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: you need ver 2.8.3 for MTP
<grout58> can I connect to my router using wifi encrypted in wpa in ubuntu?
<|Sivik|> well, its too late now
<steve_> noob here ya know
<|Sivik|> grout58: if you have the wpasuppliment installed in ubuntu
<|Sivik|> to be able to use wpa
<rob_p> pnookster:  I gotta take care of something for a few minutes.  I'll give a shout when I return...
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: Im running 2.8.0 because I had issues with 2.8.3
<nickrud> steve_, the drag & drop cd burner in the filemanager doesn't support multisession
<|Sivik|> ok
<pnookster> alright. thanks so much for your help.
<sol_> how do i start mysql in ubunto
<pnookster> i'll keep budging around with it
<steve_> thanksx alot now I know
<grout58> ok thanks
<steve_> saved me a lot of time
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: how do i tell what version i'm running
<pnookster> sweet! I can ping out from that computer.
<pnookster> Now to get bind9 working right.
<pnookster> >_>
<|Sivik|> its 2.8.1
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: when you start gnomad2 it tells you in the top of the window  gnomad2 2.8.0
<|Sivik|> i think it just worked
<|Sivik|> yes, i have 2.8.1
<disturbed> Ok Intellectually filled people, I need some.. MAJOR.. attention... and MAJOR... help...
<|Sivik|> disturbed: what is it?
<nickrud> pnookster, if it's only for your local network, you might like dnsmasq
<|Sivik|> got it
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: i'm in
<pnookster> hmm... i'll look into i
<liquidten2> disturbed:  I'm INTELLECTUALLY FILLED!
<disturbed> |sivik| Ok.. I have TWO.. Ubuntu drives... The other one, is my main drive, it worked GREAT... until I tried to play Wolfenstein, and had to install the nVidia driver, and I followed the instructions.. apparently a bad idea..
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: well thats two people Im on a roll lol
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: thanks
<|Sivik|> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<disturbed> |sivik| as I rebooted to hopefully be able to "play" wolfenstein enemy territory... I was dumbfounded, when I came across the "xserver" error...
<|Sivik|> disturbed: did you follow that howto in order to do that
<|Sivik|> what nvidia card?
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: 2.8.3 I found has some broken buttons
<|Sivik|> ok
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: well, i'm in with 1.11 firmware and 2.8.1
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: yeah same as me pretty much, rock solid
<|Sivik|> and ti works
<disturbed> |sivik| I didn't miss a step, but now my "startx" won't work.. because it wont put the display manager.. it has an error, DUE to, I edited the xorg Config file, as I was instructed to do.
<|Sivik|> disturbed: what did you follow to get the nvidia to work and what card is it
<liquidten2> disturbed:  What is your error, and post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf somewhere.  Like the pastebin.
<|Sivik|> disturbed: i used the howto i just showed you the url
<|Sivik|> disturbed: and mine works
<ubuntu> Hi
<|Sivik|> disturbed: what card?
<disturbed> |sivik| I don't recall the exact website I followed... it was a Forum somewhere.
<|Sivik|> !tell disturbed about nvidia
<linux_galore> goto be careful with the nvidia stuff if you have an older card and use the new driver it tanks
<liquidten2> disturbed:  what is the error and what does /etc/X11/xorg.conf look like
<|Sivik|> follow the howto i just sent you
<disturbed> |sivik| not sure on the card, but it was ripped out of a Dell 9800 P4 PC that was customized.. it's a 64MB.. probably a TNT2
<ubuntu> How can i burn iso with live cd?
<ubuntu> thanks.
<|Sivik|> ubuntu: i don't think you can
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: now i just have to figure out how to use gnomad2
<rob_p> pnookster:  So you're up and running ok with NAT I presume?
<linux_galore> disturbed: what driver did you use ie what version
<disturbed> liquidten2 I cannot tell you the error exactly unless I reboot to that drive to tell you what it says, it will not load, for me to get the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, unless there is another way...(Very very linux illiterate here..)
<ubuntu> |Sivik|, any solution?
<|Sivik|> ubuntu: burn with an os that is actually installed on the hd
<pnookster> yah. I can ping out via ip address but not domain name
<disturbed> linux_galore I used the latest one from nVidia.com under the Linux section.
<|Sivik|> disturbed: follow the bloody url i just sent to your pm
<|Sivik|> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<|Sivik|> that one
<ubuntu> |Sivik|, i delete that partition that
<|Sivik|> ubuntu: then your probably screwed
<ubuntu> deleted
<|Sivik|> disturbed: the forums are usually weird
<linux_galore> disturbed: theres your mistake you need to use the "old" version usually 71** or 76** because TNT is a very old card and doesnt support the pixel shading stuff in the new driver
<disturbed> |Sivik| Gah.. I cannot boot on the drive that needs the driver, listed in the 'bloody' pm.
<liquidten2> disturbed:  Do you have physical access to this drive?  if so, what is it?  (hda2, hda3, hdb1, hdb2, etc)
<liquidten2> Also, do a "sudo lspci -v"
<rob_p> pnookster:  Set the DNS settings on the internal client PCs, to the DNS IPs of your ISP and you should be set.
<liquidten2> disturbed: and check to see what your card actually is
<|Sivik|> disturbed: uh, you can copy that file over once you download it and then use the recovery console to install it
<ubuntu> |Sivik|, how good ubuntu for LCD monitor?
<disturbed> Uhm... if I remember correctly, does hdb0 look good?... well, I only have 2 drives, and it is the main one.
<linux_galore> disturbed: bet you got a 8*** driver so its tanking
<WillyTell> twysted, you are right! I am a complete beginner..... I have mounted the windows CD and all is going well. I needed just a little help. Thanks a lot!
<rob_p> pnookster:  You can setup a DHCP server on the gateway machine that will assign all that stuff for you.
<disturbed> |sivik| again, I'm linux Illiterate.
<|Sivik|> ubuntu: depends on the video card
<|Sivik|> ubuntu: what video card do you have?
<disturbed> GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<ubuntu> yes
<linux_galore> disturbed: the file you downloaded from nvidia what the version number
<ubuntu> disturbed, how did you know?
<disturbed> linux_galore give me a second, I'll link you.
<|Sivik|> ubuntu: did you have windows on that computer with the save video card
<|Sivik|> ubuntu:lspci
<pnookster> excelent! works! :DD
<disturbed> ubuntu I was posting, my video card.. sorry..
<ubuntu> that is mine
<pnookster> i haven't had internet on my desktop in three weeks, eheh. thanks for your help so much!
<|Sivik|> ubuntu: go to konsole or terminla and do the lspci
<|Sivik|> terminal*
<wizzlefish> will upgrading to Dapper be exactly like install Ubuntu for the first time?
<|Sivik|> !tell wizzlefish about dapper
<ubuntu> lspci
<|Sivik|> yes
<ubuntu> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]  (rev b2)
<|Sivik|> !upgrade
<disturbed> linux_galore http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8756.html ---
<|Sivik|> !upgradetodapper
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, |Sivik|
<linux_galore> disturbed: was the driver a 8*** number
<rob_p> pnookster:  I use dhcp3-server on my gateway machine.  It serves up all the IP, default gateway, DNS settings, etc. for all my internal PCs.  Works out pretty slick.
<danl> is there an easy way to delete a massive amount of files, say 270,000? rm returns that the argument list is to long when i use the * operator
<|Sivik|> !update
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, |Sivik|
<linux_galore> disturbed: ok that driver is for a 6200 or better
<|Sivik|> !upgrade
<disturbed> linux_galore by the way, did you notice my video card, is a GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<linux_galore> disturbed: I have a MX400
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: what is that command to upgrade to dapper
<|Sivik|> tell wizzlefish
<Badm4n> hello any1 know the good pop3 mail catcher for my ubuntu server ? ( i want to download my email from my other mail server ) but it can use with webbased interface
<rob_p> pnookster:  Anyway, looks like you've got a handle on it now so I'll leave you to your exploration...  :-)
<linux_galore> disturbed:  you need the 76** driver from the nvidia page
<disturbed> linux_galore Ok, question now, how do I go about fixing the xorg file so I can even boot up on my other drive?...
<ubuntu> |Sivik|, nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]  (rev b2)
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: put cd in tray lol
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: do what?
<liquidten2> disturbed:  Just boot up on your other drive <_<
<pnookster> thanks again! <3
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: no, i'm trying to copy music from the hd to the zen
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: I never do apt-get upgrade  because it breaks
<disturbed> liquidten2 won't boot, xserver doesn't load.
<ubuntu> |Sivik|, ?
<|Sivik|> the dpkg one
<ubuntu> |Sivik|, how about that card?
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: ooh ok if you look you have two windows
<liquidten2> disturbed:  you don't need xserver to boot though.  you can still edit the file by loging in through the terminal, and then doing a "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: yes
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: the left is your hardisk the right is the zen hardisk
<liquidten2> disturbed: you could also do an apt-get install lynx so that you have a browser to use to help you.
<disturbed> liquidten2 See, I'm a Linux Illiterate Newb...
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: ok
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: that makes sense
<disturbed> liquidten2 Ok, so, reboot onto my other drive, type in "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... and then what?
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: no you will see two arrows in the middle <=   =>  you use them to transfer highlighted songs too and from the hardisks
<ubuntu> |Sivik|, how about that card?
<|Sivik|> linux_galore: so in the gnomad2 windows, the left is the hd and the right is the mp3 player
<linux_galore> now*
<|Sivik|> ok
<liquidten2> disturbed:  Wait, what does fdisk -l say, and then what does df -h say.  Also, these are two hard drives in the same PC right?
<ubuntu> |Sivik|, hi
<|Sivik|> ubuntu: patience, let me look
<Badm4n> hello any1 know the good pop3 mail catcher for my ubuntu server ? ( i want to download my email from my other mail server ) but it can use with webbased interface
<ubuntu> thanks
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: up the top right you can change the path on your system hardisk
<liquidten2> disturbed:  or rather, what does 'sudo fdisk -l" say >_>
<PORDO> has anyone gotten tapioca to run?
<disturbed> fdisk -l says nothing, and df-h says that I'm on hdb1, and this is my 2ndary hdd, and yes, 2 harddrives in the same PC...(3 actually, but the 3rd has yet to be formatted)
<liquidten2> disturbed:  ok then try this
<disturbed> whats the link to Pastebin, and I'll show you fdisk
<liquidten2> disturbed:  "sudo mkdir hda1"    "sudo mount /dev/hda1 hda1"
<liquidten2> disturbed:  "sudo gedit hda1/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<disturbed> sweet, it worked.
<disturbed> But.
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: if you highlight one song then press the shift, down arrow then click on the  => arrow in the middle, it will bulk copy songs across
<disturbed> I'm on hda1.. >.<
<disturbed> the problem, revolves in hda0
<liquidten2> disturbed:  there is no hda0 >_>
<disturbed> well.. ergh..
<liquidten2> did my last command bring up an xorg.conf?
<disturbed> when I go to boot on my other harddrive.. (the one that's currupt).. I have to go into BIOS and select harddrive 0
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: if you on USB 1 like me though it can be slow
<disturbed> yes.
<liquidten2> Then you're fine
<disturbed> it brought up the one within' hda1, in which I am on..
<disturbed> because my name on both harddrives, are different, this one is Disturbed, the other one is Pyrotic..
<liquidten2> You're fine
<disturbed> Ok.
<liquidten2> what does /etc/mtab say then
* Badm4n wait some1 to answer :(
<liquidten2> You hsould have an hdb and an hda
<linux_galore> |Sivik|: the second tab allows you to manage your playlist names  ie add edit rename create new ones
<ubuntu> on Ubuntu 5.04
<disturbed> Whats the link to pastebin.. and I'll show you what mtab says
<|Sivik|> ubuntu: downoad http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-4349.html
<ubuntu> what command to mount a fat32 ?
<liquidten2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<liquidten2> also paste in the xorg.conf file.
<Badm4n> ubuntu webmail can pop3
<ubuntu> |Sivik|, is it driver for my card?
<|Sivik|> ubuntu: yes
<linux_galore> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1  /windows
<ubuntu> thanks |Sivik|
<|Sivik|> ubuntu: yw
<tonyyarusso> Badm4n: Uh, what?
<nickrud> Badm4n, ditto
<|Sivik|> ubunut: you know you have to chmod +x filename.run before you can install right
<Badm4n> hello any1 know the good pop3 mail catcher for my ubuntu server ? ( i want to download my email from my other mail server ) but it can use with webbased interface
<linux_galore> ubuntu make sure /windows exists before you run it though ie mkdir /windows
<Badm4n> tonyyarusso
<|Sivik|> ubuntu: does that make sense
<ubuntu> linux_galore, i am on live cd
<ubuntu> and it ask me root
<disturbed> linux_galore ok, here is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13954
<twysted> ubuntu> use sudo
<tonyyarusso> Badm4n: Hmm, not really sure, but 'apt-cache search webmail pop3' returns a handful of results that you might want to look at/
<ubuntu> thanks
<linux_galore> disturbed: did you install the old 76** series nvidia driver like i said
* nickrud ditto's again :)
<disturbed> linux_galore no because I could not locate it.
<liquidten2> disturbed: ok, you are fine
<Badm4n> any1 have other idea with spesific packaged ?
<linux_galore> disturbed: let me get the link
<Badm4n> btw thx tonyyarusso
<liquidten2> disturbed:  The geforce 2 mx 400 IS supported in new releases
<liquidten2> as far as i know that is
<liquidten2> disturbed:  post your /home/disturbed/hda1/etc/X11/xorg.conf file in the pastebin
<disturbed> liquidten2 Oh, Ok. well.. hat do I do to fix the xserver error at boot...
<disturbed> k. one sec.
<nickrud> Badm4n, a common path is fetchmail to get mail off the server, running a mail server with procmail to drop mail into an IMAP mail store. A lot of web mail interfaces can read that well
<disturbed> liquidten2 but isn't it hdb1 the xorg.conf file I want?
<liquidten2> nope
<linux_galore> disturbed: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7664.html
<Badm4n> ok ok thx
<disturbed> liquidten2 because it's my other harddrive that won't boot because of the server error...
<disturbed> linux_galore ok thanks
<ubuntu> twysted: hi, what is password of root?
<Badm4n> btw when i install apache2 why it would run my curl script ? ( when i use xampp it's working ) &  why when i open http://192.168.1.254/~team it always rekuest to download my index.php.... but if i type http://192.168.1.254/~team/index.php it show my webpage
<liquidten2> http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html
<Kadran> ubuntu: the root acount is disabled by default
<liquidten2> Geforce 2 MX 400 is DEFINATLEY on that list
<liquidten2> unless my eyes are deceiving me
<disturbed> liquidten2 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13955
<twysted> ubuntu> no root password use sudo
<Kadran> ubuntu: you don't neet root, just type sudo
<linux_galore> liquidten2: yeah but doesnt work trust me i have the card, also the 5200 card sux too and thats on the same list for the 8*** series drivers
<ubuntu> thanks
<liquidten2> linux_galore: i have a 5200 and am running 8178 on 2.6.16.16, at perfect speeds to, or as perfect as i can with this card
<Kadran> ubuntu: you are welcome
<dudemanbro> when i install programs, like kaptain, where should i unpack the files?
<ubuntu> why my discs show as hdd5, hdd6, .. that is not hda5, hda6, ..?
<linux_galore> use a 8*** series nvidia driver with a 5200 card and its slow as snot, swap back to the older 76** or 71** driver and its quick as hell
<Kadran> hi i have installed windows and need grub to add it to the boot menu?
<twysted> Kadran> did you install windows before or after ubuntu
<delmar> nickrud, well.. that didn't seem to help at all. on top of that the menu button to run thunderbird is broken now... but im sure thats easily fixed.. but the same problem occurs.. click on an email in the top window.. and the preview pane is showing something totally different.
<Kadran> ubuntu: that's mean you have 4 ide device
<Kadran> twysted: windows after kubuntu
<dudemanbro> does anyone know where new programs should be unpacked?
<ubuntu> twysted, only ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Kadran: update-grub?
<tonyyarusso> dudemanbro: What do you mean?
<twysted> Kadran> your suppose to install windows THEN ubuntu, but you can do a update-grub
<ubuntu> Kadran, all them are on the same partition
<twysted> ubuntu> change your damn nick i wasnt talking to you
<dudemanbro> tonyyarusso, so i dld kaptain, and i was wondering where i should put it when i unpack it
<disturbed> liquidten2 did you check the xorg file?
<dudemanbro> tonyyarusso, like is there a folder where all this stuff is supposed to go?
<twysted> dudemanbro> is it a deb file?
<liquidten2> disturbed: i can't really guess what the error is based on that file.  It looks OK from what i can see, so the only thing i can figure is that there was an error while installing the nvidia driver.  You're going to have to reboot and memorize the error
<nickrud> delmar, a sec
<tonyyarusso> dudemanbro: What type of file did you download?  I'm not sure what you mean by unpack.
<dudemanbro> twysted, no, .tar.gz
<Kadran> twysted: i have done update grub the cat menu.lst but now windows there
<liquidten2> disturbed: wait, post /home/disturbed/hda1/var/log/Xorg.log
<dudemanbro> tonyyarusso, sorry, im really new at this
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell dudemanbro about compile
<twysted> dudemanbro see if you can sudo apt-get install kaptain
<ubuntu> twysted, sorry
<disturbed> liquidten2 k. hold on
<vbgunz> how do you make qt apps on Gnome look native?
<twysted> Kadran> k cool
<rob_p> dudemanbro:  There's an easier way...  Just do, "sudo apt-get install kaptain" at the command line.  That will install the one specifically compiled for Ubuntu.
<disturbed> nothing there... ???
<tonyyarusso> dudemanbro: twysted's right.  It's available.  You can throw the .tar.gz away.
<needlez> this is going to seem like a really dumb question, but how do i switch my clock from military to 12 hour?
<dudemanbro> ok
<Kadran> ubuntu: the ??a, ??b, ??c, d?? are the name of devices, and 1,2,3,4,5,7,are the partitions
<liquidten2> ok...
<dudemanbro> tonyyarusso, normally, where do these programs go?
<dudemanbro> tonyyarusso, like which folders on my computer?
<Munchkinguy> Why doesn't abiword come with a grammar checker in Ubuntu?
<Kadran> twysted: what do you mean?
<PORDO> can someone tell me whether you have this library on your computer?  libdbus-glib-1.so.2
<PORDO> i have  libdbus-glib-1.so.1
<PORDO> i need  libdbus-glib-1.so.2
<twysted> Kadran> you said windows is there now correct?
<liquidten2> disturbed: ok then, what IS in /home/disturbed/hda1/var/log ?  do an ls /home/disturbed/hda1/var/log
<tonyyarusso> dudemanbro: Not just one place.  /usr/bin, /usr/lib, and /etc all have important pieces.
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /dev/hd*
<ubuntu> /dev/hdc  /dev/hdd  /dev/hdd1  /dev/hdd2  /dev/hdd5  /dev/hdd6  /dev/hdd7
<ubuntu> Kadran,
<Kadran> twysted: no it is not in menu.lst :(
<crimsun> PORDO: are you using breezy?
<twysted> Kadran> ah ok
<PORDO> crimsun yeah.
<crimsun> PORDO: it's in dapper, which means you need to dist-upgrade to dapper
<linux_galore> PORDO: dbus is version specific
<liquidten2> disturbed: there should be SOME Xorg related file in there, post whatever seems likely.  (It could also be Xorg.0.log or something like that)
<PORDO> crimsun dapper is out?
<dudemanbro> tonyyarusso, thanks
<ubuntu> Kadran, that is ??d
<crimsun> PORDO: ~3 weeks
<tonyyarusso> PORDO: Beta.
<twysted> Kadran> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto
<PORDO> argh.
<disturbed> liquidten2 there is xorg.0.log, and xorg.0.log.old
<Kadran> ubuntu: i don't know but may be your harddisk is secondary master
<Madpilot> PORDO, released June 1st - beta release is out now
<Jasey> hiya, heres my problem. im trying to install dapper on a pc which has a nvidia geforce xm4000 graphics card. nothing displays O_o this is using the desktop live cd. any ideas??
<needlez> anyone know how to change the clock from military to 12 hour?
<PORDO> i think i accidentalyl installed .debs for tapioca for dapper.  how could i remove the versions i installed?
<Kadran> twysted: thanks i will check it out
<liquidten2> disturbed: post the /home/disturbed/hda1/var/log/xorg.0.log
<tonyyarusso> needlez: Right-click, preferences.
<linux_galore> Jasey: what version of the driver did you download
<disturbed> liquidten2 ok, one sec.
<Jasey> well none.
<Madpilot> needlez, right-click on the clock, select Preferences
<Madpilot> needlez, switch it from "24hr" to "12hr"
<Jasey> oh wait a tick i have the linux drivers from the site
<___gn0m3___> 961331654666666666666666666666666665843186713
<crimsun> PORDO: use synaptic/aptitude/apt-get to remove them
<linux_galore> Jasey: aaah this is the live cd
<___gn0m3___> PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-231-45-140.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by Ubugtu
* ___gn0m3___ was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<Jasey> yes
* tonyyarusso twiddles thumbs while doing a 200 meg update on dialup...
<Kadran> ubuntu: i c that you have windows c: and d:  linux root, swap and home and got a cdrom
<needlez> thank you :) i wasnt right clicking...i was left clicking and going into preferences. lol
<needlez> the simplest things are the things you dont think of
<slackern> tonyyarusso, darn they still using that kind of torture equipment? :)
<disturbed> liquidten2 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13956 - there you are.
<tonyyarusso> needlez: Hehe, yeah.
<tonyyarusso> slackern: Yep.  It's cheap.
<ubuntu> Kadran, correct
<tonyyarusso> slackern: And my government's all over torture anyway, so maybe it will make a comeback.
<liquidten2>  (WW)Warning,couldn'topenmodulenvidia
<liquidten2> that's never good
<slackern> tonyyarusso, aye thats true, wish i had a phoneline to use when the regular isp goes down or something.
<Munchkinguy> tonyyarusso: While you're waiting for that upgrade, perhaps you could tell me how to get the Grammar Checker plugin for Abiword.
<apokryphos> good ol' Ubugtu
<disturbed> liquidten2 yea' nothing I do is ever good.. my latest error was.. "Cannot complete task, too far in the future"... *rolls eyes*
<ubuntu> ok
<linux_galore> disturbed: sound like you didnt install the driver
<ubuntu> on live cd 5.04 , how can resize ntfs partition?
<ubuntu> is it possible?
<disturbed> linux_galore knowing me, Probably not... >.<... did all that the forum dude man sir person said..
<crimsun> ubuntu: ntfsresize
<needlez> oh, this may seem like a tricky question. and i dont even know if it is possible, but i have a microsoft multimedia keyboard (i can control winamp and stuff like volume, pause, play, stop, forward, and backwards in my playlist from my keyboard) does anyone know if i can use these features with linux?
<PORDO> crimsun do you feel that dapper is stable enough to be usable right now?  i know that's a vague question...
<tonyyarusso> Munchkinguy: Wish I could - OOo guy myself.  I'll look around though.
<crimsun> PORDO: yes
<liquidten2> disturbed:  Ok, i can tell you how to REVERT what you previously did at least.  just edit your /home/disturbed/hda1/etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace "nvidia" with "nv" and delete "load "glx""
<crimsun> PORDO: for /many/ (not all) people
<liquidten2> so then you can at least boot into your other hard drive
<ubuntu> crimsun, sudo ntfsresize?
<paradizelost> needlez: IIRC, xev will give you the code that the keys do
<disturbed> liquidten2 Ok, and that should fix the other boot though?
<Madpilot> needlez, you should be able to, yes
<tonyyarusso> PORDO: Yes, if you speak English or most Western languages.  I think they're still putting work in on Asian ones.  (?)
<liquidten2> yeah
<needlez> paradizelost, what?
<crimsun> ubuntu: roughly, check the man page
<liquidten2> disturbed:  If you edit the file inside hda1/etc/X11/xorg.conf, and save it, you will be able to boot back in to that hard drive
<ohzie> Has anybody gotten E17 to run 'easily' on their system>?
<needlez> madpilot, would you know how?
<delmar> so thats it.... if I go afk and the cat jumps up on here and sits on the keyboard... ill get banned and kicked? ...damn cat. lol :P
<paradizelost> needlez: open a terminal, and run "xev"
<needlez> how do i run xev?
<ohzie> delmar: xlock. :D
<paradizelost> then press the key, it will tell you the code for the button press and the button release
<paradizelost> OPEN AN XTERM
<paradizelost> a console of some sort
<delmar> ohzie, ah yes. good idea
<ubuntu> crimsun, i am newbie
<PORDO> oh that's a bummer.  i'm chinese and speaking terminated a galactic translator.
<crimsun> ubuntu: then you might try gparted
<paradizelost> /ignore ubuntu
<ubuntu> crimsun, don't want my ntfs corrupt
<odyssey> do you guys know what is a good dvd cpoy software
<linux_galore> does the easyubuntu script install the nvidia drivers or does only automatix do that
<needlez> paradizelost, how do i run xev (total newbie here)
<ohzie> !E17
<paradizelost> needlez: open a console
<Munchkinguy> tonyyarusso: the "abiword-plugins" package doesn't seem to come with it
<needlez> did that
<disturbed> liquidten2 Ok.. I edited it, there wasn't any "load" in there, but I dleeted glx, and put in "nv"...
<paradizelost> needlez: and type "xev"  press enter
<disturbed> liquidten2.. so save it... and reboot to my other drive now?
<ubuntu> paradizelost: :(
<kbrooks> linux_galore: easyubuntu too
<twysted> ohzie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingE17Howto
<tonyyarusso> Munchkinguy: All right (Googling...)
<needlez> paradizelost, i did that, and a little box popped up
<disturbed> liquidten2 or should I pastebin it for you to double check *blush*
<dudemanbro> if i download a program, in a tar.gz format, where is a good place to put it on my computer so i can compile it?
<liquidten2> disturbed: do that
<linux_galore> disturbed: try using the easyubuntu script
<PORDO> so to upgrade, i just change "breezy" to "dapper" ?
<paradizelost> needlez: now press the key you want to know what it does
<kingspawn> dudemanbro: somewhere temporary in your homedir
<paradizelost> and it will give you the keycode
<disturbed> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13958
<twysted> dudemanbro> i avoid downloading tar.gz since apt has alot of the programs already for ubuntu, but i usually but them in my home directory and compile from there
<slicslak> what package do i need to compile things?
<liquidten2> linux_galore:  Also, isn't there somethign called automaticks in Ubuntu that can automatically install Nvidia driverss?
<dudemanbro> kingspawn, then where should i extract the files?
<twysted> PORDO> and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dudemanbro> twysted, i checked using apt-cache search pplin
<kbrooks> liquidten2: its not "in ubuntu"
<tonyyarusso> slicslak: build-essential
<PORDO> twysted right
<PORDO> thx
<dudemanbro> twysted, the program i want asnt there
<needlez> paradizelost, well i have a "play/pause" key on my keyboard, and i am hitting it, but nothing is happening
<kingspawn> dudemanbro: like I said, somewhere in your homedirectory
<liquidten2> kbrooks: excuse me, "for" ubuntu
<kbrooks> liquidten2: it's not "bundled" in ubuntu
<slicslak> liquidten2, linux_galore use easy ubuntu rather than automatix
<slicslak> tonyyarusso, thanks
<kbrooks> liquidten2: it exists. but its unsafe
<PORDO> WELL, UPdate first
<kbrooks> bb;
<kbrooks> bbl
<dudemanbro> kingspawn, but doesnt that mean that eventually ill have a whole bunch of crap in there from different programs?
<PORDO> i can't wait to try out tapioca!
<crimsun> kbrooks: have you generated an easyubuntu deb yet?
<kingspawn> dudemanbro: well, after compiling and installing you can delete the source code if thats your fancy
<dudemanbro> kingspawn, is there like a C:/Program Files folder equivalent?
<dudemanbro> kingspawn,
<dudemanbro> oh
<dudemanbro> ok
<kbrooks> crimsun: not yet, tomorrow
<disturbed> liquidten2 does it look right before I save it?
<linux_galore> disturbed: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<kingspawn> dudemanbro: just make /home/dudemanbro/programfiles  :)
<disturbed> linux_galore what is that for?
<dudemanbro> kingspawn, im really new to this, so i wasnt sure
<PORDO> who's gonna buy the google/nokia thing?
<Badm4n> urgent : how to cancel all email from post fix pls ( sorry OOT ) but urgent
<liquidten2> disturbed: yes it looks fine.  You might also want to remove "Section DRI" too
<dudemanbro> kingspawn, so then dont i have to copy the executable somewhere to use it from any location in the terminal?
<linux_galore> disturbed: its a program that installs things like java/nvidia drivers/flash/codecs  for you
<liquidten2> disturbed:  Remove everything from "Section DRI" to "endsection"  those 3 lines
<liquidten2> then save and reboot
<disturbed> liquidten2 Ok, did.
<disturbed> linux_galore Ok, which one should I install?
<disturbed> linux_galore Beta?..
<disturbed> liquidten2 Thanks for your help, I hope it works!
<disturbed> liquidten2 if it does not, you can guess I'll be back ;)
<liquidten2> disturbed: ok, goodluck
<linux_galore> disturbed: yes beta
<disturbed> liquidten2 Thanks.. Brb!
<disturbed> linux_galore Ok, I'll get it, thanks for your help as well, Brb!.
<kingspawn> dudemanbro: the executable(s) are usually placed where they belong by doing "make install" after you have done "make2
<kingspawn> s/"make2/"make"
<konrad``> what is the package containing ruby's 'gem' called on ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Why would my modem not be operating at peak capacity while trying to do an apt-get upgrade?  The system monitor is showing it at only about 1/4 speed.
<julian> Hello, I had a quick question and was wondering if anyone had some ideas. I was installing ubuntucenter, and had all the dependencies installed, but apt claimed I needed libgd2-dev libgd2-noxpm libgd2-noxpm-dev
<julian> , which conflicted with ubuntucenter and php-5, so I managed to ignore those and force the install of ubuntucenter, but now I can't do anything with apt at all. It says I need libgd2-dev libgd2-noxpm libgd2-noxpm-dev
<julian>  Does anyone know how I can make apt ignore those?
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: what type of connection and modem model
<ubuntu> hi
<twysted> tonyyarusso> it can be the mirror your downloading from is slow or your not being shown a correct connection speed (ie if your on a LAN your internet connection is not 100MBPS)
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore: 56k dialup, IBM integrated, Conexant chipset.  Driver from Linuxant, paid for full speed.  Can operate fully, just isn't atm.
<ubuntu> Kadran, hi
<linux_galore> julian: forcing stuff will break the install
<julian> Oops
<julian> lol
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: ok easy, the free connexant driver is crippled intentionally by the maker
<ubuntu> what command to format /dev/hdd5 with fs = vfat32?
<Illnor> I've got a dualboot of XP and Ubuntu.. cannot get xorg.conf setup right with the video. In XP the screen is normal, but when I boot into Ubuntu, it doesn't change the monitor's FV as I specify it in the file, and thus the whole screen is moved over a little when i boot into ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore: I know, which is why I bought the full version.
<Illnor> Like I set the FV to 60.2 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, yet when I check on my monitor it says the frequency is 60.5. It just doesn't listen to me :)
<Kadran> hi ubuntu
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: get a "real" hardware modem for less than the cost for a driver for a crippled connextent soft modem
<ubuntu> Kadran,  what command to format /dev/hdd5 with fs = vfat32?
<terribleCabbage> So, err, is Dapper stable enough to use as a primary desktop yet, now that they're in the final stages of testing in preparation for the June release, or should I stick with installing a Breezy desktop and upgrading in a month (I have no idea how easy that is).
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore: I don't think you're understanding...
<Kadran> ubuntu: i think this will help you http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/unix_for_dos_users.html
<ubuntu> my modem detected by ubuntu "0000:02:02.0 Modem: ALi Corporation SmartLink SmartPCI561 56K Modem"
<Madpilot> terribleCabbage, dapper seems fairly stable, but upgrading is usually very easy
<terribleCabbage> Right-o.
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: I do understand, conexant modems even in Linux are slow, they are slow in windows too, because there not real modems
<tonyyarusso> terribleCabbage: Depends how critical of a computer you want to put it on.  I have it on my personal machine.  (But wouldn't run an e-commerce site on it)
<terribleCabbage> Ah, ok. Yeah, personal machine here.
<liquidten2> tonyyarusso:  linux_galore is correct, to unlock the "full" speed of those particular softmodems, you must purchase commercial drivers, and they suck anyway too.
<terribleCabbage> Just upgraded hardware, etc, Red Hat 9 doesn't work on it anymore. :P
<terribleCabbage> Heck, I want to try XGL anyway. ;)
<linux_galore> liquidten2: he has the comercial driver, trust me its slow even with that
<paradizelost> terribleCabbage: Xgl can be done on breezy.
<paradizelost> i've done it
<paradizelost> just rented AeonFlux
<paradizelost> :D
<terribleCabbage> All the guides appear to be for Dapper, mind. Hmm.
<bradley_> hello all. i'm fairly new to linux and am trying to set up java. i've followed all the instructions in the wiki (i'm a cut and paste fella), but when i tried to install the package i recieved: errors were encountered while processing. does anyone have any info?
<ubuntu> Kadran, mke2fs
<terribleCabbage> bradley_: Which step did you end up at?
<Kadran> ubuntu: however i prefer to do formating for fat32 by windows
<Kadran> ubuntu : no this will make ext2 drive
<bradley_> it said that the debian package had been created and i should install-- i assume this was very near the end, if not the last step
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 you there?
<Kadran> ubuntu: i don't know but i have once tried to do format a vfat32 from linux and windows wanted to format it again
<xpc> re
<liquidten2> pyrotic2: yeah
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 Thanks for your help :).. it's me Disturbed
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: also try connecting at 36800 not 56000  its not so prone to speed stepping down
<liquidten2> pyrotic2: i take it you're in the other hard drive?
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 Yep :D
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 .. now that that is fixed.. I have other issue's.. like getting my printer hooked up... and getting the right driver for my video card so the game WolfET does work...
* linux_galore hasnt used dial up in 3 years so is a bit rusty
<ubuntu> Kadran, thanks
<Kadran> ubuntu: you are welcome
<ubuntu> does ubuntu 5.04 ship with a cd burner?
<linux_galore> ubuntu yes the file manager (nautilus) can burn cd's
<paradizelost> ubuntu: is there a reason you are using 5.04 rather than 5.10 or 6.06?
<bradley_> the wiki would lead me to believe that the problem occured somewhere between the last and second last: 'sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb' was the line where i encountered the problems
<pyrotic2> Any printer smart people here?
<nickrud> bradley_, could you put the error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<sanmarcos> Hello, I am trobuled, when I try to boot into my system with a stock image kernel, I get stuck at Uncompressing Linux... Ok booting the kernel (even in single user) mode, this this not happen in older kernels, just now that it switched to initramfs-tools (i think), any ideas?
<linux_galore> ubuntu if you have Kubuntu or the Kubuntu live cd you can use a cd/dvd burner called k3b   dead easy to use and looks a bit like nero
<sanmarcos> try gnome bajer
<bradley_> yah what is that link?
<ubuntu> paradizelost, i have only 5.04 here.. (wish i have a fast internet)
<liquidten2> pyrotic2:  what's your printer, how does it connect to your printer, etc?
<paradizelost> k
<gaby> buenas
<liquidten2> pyrotic: errr... what type of connection is it...
<gaby> soy usuario nuevo
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 Brother MFC-420CN... and USB...
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 and it needs to be usable by a network computer, that is on XP Home.
<gaby> quien me podria salvar
<ubuntu> linux_galore thanks
<gaby> mmm
<liquidten2> pyrotic2:  heh..  You managed to post both a printer AND a company that i've never even heard of >_>
<WillyTell> gaby, lee esto: Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda
<Madpilot> ubuntu, try just putting a blank CD in the drive - you should get a "what do you want to do with this blank CD" window (I think 5.04 does this, I know 5.10 does)
<linux_galore> ubuntu you can get apt-get to install k3b for you
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 ...lol...well damn... lol...
<gaby> ok .. gracias
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 I tried to network hook it up with the cups installer, but it didn't work too well as there isn't a driver listed for my printer.. :S
<paradizelost> pyrotic2: what printer?
<liquidten2> pyrotic2: it looks like it is linux compatible though, so you arE OK in that
<pyrotic2> paradizelost Brother MFC-420CN
<liquidten2> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Brother_MFC_420CN_Printer
<Madpilot> pyrotic2, have you looked on linuxprinting.org for info on your printer?
<liquidten2> that looks generic enough to also work in ubuntu
<pyrotic2> madpilot no I have not... I figured sombody would have easy commands for it off hand, but I'm realizeing it's not that simple.
<GTroy> how do I uninstall secondlife?
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 thanks for the link, looks great!
<GTroy> so I can reinstall it?
<liquidten2> Does ubuntu come with a way to isntall rpm though?
<Madpilot> pyrotic2, linuxprinting.org has a massive database of info
<GTroy> liquidten2, there's alien
<pyrotic2> madpilot well, if the link liquid sent me, does not work out for me, I will check there, thanks :)
<Madpilot> liquidten2, you could use "alien" to convert to .deb - but that's a last resort, and not recommended...
<GTroy> (I think)
<liquidten2> it's just for somebody to install printer drivers though, so it should be ok
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 amazingly enough, I already have the cupswrapper.. :)
<liquidten2> do you have both MFC210Clpr-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm and cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm
<GTroy> anyone know how to uninstall an app called second life?
<pyrotic2> no, I only have the cupswrapper210c
<GTroy> !secondlife
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GTroy
<pyrotic2> actually I have the 420 cupswrapper
<linux_galore> GTroy: locate secondlife|rm -rf
<GTroy> thanks linux_galore
<liquidten2> pyrotic2: Install those files, both of them, from http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_drivers.html
<linux_galore> GTroy: have to run sudo updatedb first
<GTroy> ok
<GTroy> updateb?
<GTroy> or update?
<linux_galore> GTroy: all one word  updatedb
<liquidten2> GTroy: updatedb, as in update database
<whiter> what the hell is compiz
<GTroy> whiter: it's a desktop
<terribleCabbage> A "desktop"? Care to clarify that a little? :\
<thrice`> google will help
<terribleCabbage> A Window-Manager, or an environment like Gnome?
<nickrud> whiter, a tool needed to test the beta xgl desktops
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 ok, I have the cupswrappermfc420 one, but I cannot find the first part of your previous question up there..
<Munchkinguy> It's an OpenGL, XGL accelerated desktop
<terribleCabbage> So it's something like xorg, then?
<linux_galore> Munchkinguy: xgl doesnt define the desktop
<Munchkinguy> I know
<linux_galore> xgl is a server
<nickrud> but implementation is everything :)
<terribleCabbage> As much as I'd like it to, I can't get the wooden desk here to use OpenGL or XGL. Care to define "desktop"?
<terribleCabbage> (In regards to compiz.)
<liquidten2> pyrotic2: http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://solutions.brother.com/Library/sol/printer/linux/rpmfiles/cups_wrapper/cupswrappermfc3340cn_1.0.0-1_i386.deb&lang=English_gpl
<Munchkinguy> But it does control the window manager and window decoratios.
<liquidten2> download and install that
<Munchkinguy> *decorations
<slackern> terribleCabbage, http://en.opensuse.org/Compiz
<linux_galore> terribleCabbage: I saw a really good suse howto on setting up xgl
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 I found the 420cn version of it..
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 I found the 420cn of both the cupswrapper and the other one.. (w/e the othe rone does)..
<slackern> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<terribleCabbage> Ah, a Window Manager. Got it.
<liquidten2> pyrotic2: ok, then install those :)
<voraistos> xgl was develloped by the company who owns suse
<slackern> terribleCabbage, there you can see xgl+compiz in action
<terribleCabbage> So I can't use Fluxbox? :(
<Munchkinguy> linux_galore: Basically, it lets you do all the cool stuff that OSX's Aqua lets you do, but in GNOME or KDE
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 lol, attempting now.
<liquidten2> pyrotic2: the download button confused me, so i clicked the one for 3340 instead of 420 <_<
<capgadget> I think only some things in gnome evenuse xgl right now
<holycow> also you can get aiglx + compiz running on dapper ... albeit its all way too early even for alpha release
<Android_D> how do I disable SELinux in ubuntu?
<holycow> Android_D, what the heck do you mean?
<whiter> oh
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 lol, no worries, I got a pastebin for you though :)
<holycow> there is no selinux components installed on ubuntu
<whiter> my computer sucks too much for xgl
<holycow> "are no"
<ubuntu> hi, has ubuntu one downloader ?
<Android_D> I want SELinux so be disabled
<slackern> terribleCabbage, it's being developed for gnome for a start i belive but the skies the limit i guess :)
<liquidten2> pyrotic2: ok >_>
<bradley_> (i posted this message a while ago but was gone for a while while i tried (and failed! at) a couple of things so i'm reposting) hello all. i'm fairly new to linux and am trying to set up java. i've followed all the instructions in the wiki (i'm a cut and paste fella), but when i tried to install the package i recieved: errors were encountered while processing. does anyone have any info? here is the last lines i recieved: dpkg: error
<ubuntu> same as prozilla
<bradley_> processing sun-j2rel.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb (--install):
<bradley_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<bradley_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bradley_>  sun-j2rel.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<holycow> Android_D, how can you disable something thats not installed?
<slackern> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13964
<slicslak> seriously.  if someone ever ported portage to ubuntu, i would pay for it.
<Android_D> I have the package installed
<holycow> then uninstall it
<liquidten2> slicsladk:  why not use gentoo <_<?
<Android_D> it installs packages I don't want installed
<Android_D> sorry, uninstalls
<capgadget> If you managed to get selinux installe dyou can disable it on boot in grub by adding selinux=0 on the kernel line
<whiter> you have to use compiz as your window manager for xgl to work?
<holycow> Android_D, uninstall it and the packages
<holycow> then install the separate packages alone
<nickrud> bradley_, you shouldn't paste here; and the error implies you're not running dpkg -i in the same directory where the sun deb is.
<Munchkinguy> terribleCabbage: It lets you do all the cool Aqua-like things like: rotating desktop cube, translucent windows, wobbly windows, windows that scale when minimizing, etc
<ubuntu> sudo apt-get install prozilla ...E: Couldn't find package prozilla
<liquidten2> pyrotic2: ok, then do a "sudo mkdir -p /var/spool/lpd"
<dudemanbro> how do i give an executable fle permission to write to the printer port?
<linux_galore> heres the suse 10.1 howto on Xgl setup  ignore the Yast stuff, your just intrested in the config file stuff http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/17174.html
<liquidten2> pyrotic2: then retry
<capgadget> Try d4x instead of prozilla if you can find it.  Works really nice.
<slicslak> liquidten2, i do on my servers, but i'm using a laptop.  and i travel in countries where the connection sucks.  for those apps that are not in or updated in apt's repositories, portage would be a killer backup.
<WillyTell> twysted, I use Ubuntu at home. But where I work, people use windows... I'm trying to show them that linux is better, and the application already exist now can run here too. thanks again.
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 k. one sec.
<dudemanbro> i read chmod 4754, but i dont think that works
<ubuntu> capgadget, i am on live
<terribleCabbage> Munchkinguy: Thanks.
<ubuntu> capgadget, how can i change source repo?
<capgadget> K running dapper in vmware here at the moment.
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 Ok, I think it's installed now... lets see if my cups recognizes it or finds it.. :|... how do I find the driver for it when installing the printer anyway?
<dudemanbro> hello?
<bradley_> nickrud: i'm gonna check for the directory now but to ensure that too much time doesn't pass-- how do i find the right directory? (and sorry about pasting)
<liquidten2> pyrotic2:  just keep following the directions in that first link
* linux_galore has Linux on the desktops @ work
<capgadget> I normally run fc5 64 bit but the ati fglrx drivers are a complete disaster there.
<liquidten2> pyrotic2: do a /etc/init.d/cupsd restart
<nickrud> bradley_, sudo updatedb ; locate /sun-j2re1.5 | grep deb, and cd to that dir
<flavio> oi
<whiter> anyone know if compiz/xgl will run on my 733mhz computer?
<liquidten2> pyrotic2: then add the printer either through localhost:631 in firefox, or in whatever tool ubuntu provides to add printers.
<dudemanbro> does anyone know how to give an executable file permission to write to the printer port?
<flavio> ola
<linux_galore> kde has a really nice cups front end called kups, you can even edit the printer setup
<capgadget> Sneak the xpde gui on a desktop.  It's a XP like demo.  Can fool the naive which is probably 90% of the winders users.  They won't kow the difference.
<Munchkinguy> whiter: you can download a compiz/xgl LiveCD called Kororra
<bradley_> nickrud: thanks i'll try that now.
<whiter> oh good idea
<linux_galore> dudemanbro: you dont thats defined by the user
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 ok.. when I go to "restart cups" as it asks to do after installing the driver and the cupswrapper... it says no such file or directory..
<Munchkinguy> http://kororaa.org/
<holycow> capgadget, thats actually a very bad idea
<ericvw> does anyone have a dell 8600 with i8kmon running?
<whiter> good thinking munchkinguy
<tonyyarusso> capgadget: I checked that out once, and it looked good, but didn't actually work.
<sanmarcos> anybody know what a -server kenrle does?
<capgadget> It actually did work and you could configure it.  I just ran it long enough to make some screen cap movies.
<dudemanbro> linux_galore, well when i try to run the executable under sudo, it says permission denied
<Munchkinguy> whiter: I correct myself; two R's, two A's
<holycow> it was the last .1 percent that effed up the users badly
<capgadget> Unfortunately they used that pascal clone compiler.
<dudemanbro> linux_galore, /dev/port: permission denied
<linux_galore> dudemanbro: try  sudo  chmod a+x filename
<PORDO> move to dapper make me take long time.
<linux_galore> dudemanbro: then ./filename
<pyrotic2> liquidten2 I'll figure it out another time, thanks for your help, have a great night, buh-bye
<liquidten2> pyrotic2:  ok
<Munchkinguy> whiter: Do you have a Radeon Card? If you do, there might be some problems.
<ubuntu> wget
<briguyd> how do i use samba to share files from a local XP computer?
<ubuntu> wget -r for resume then?
<holycow> briguyd, well you share it on xp, then you go to places / network servers and click on the share
<linux_galore> briguyd: setup samba with swat
<holycow> theres nothing really to configure, network browsing like on windows
<briguyd> swat?
<briguyd> i've installed samba already
<linux_galore> briguyd: its the official GUI admin app for samba
<briguyd> and made a shared folder on the XP computer
<xiamcitizen> what irc client you guys use?
<briguyd> xiamcitizen, XChat
<holycow> briguyd, your doing everything the hard way, you should be able to just browse your network
<xiamcitizen> thanks, will dl
<holycow> forget the swat stuff
<xiamcitizen> briguyd, is it in the repos?
<tonyyarusso> xiamcitizen: irssi
<briguyd> linux_galore, is swat in the reposotories?
<briguyd> xiamcitizen, it came preinstalled, so yes
<linux_galore> briguyd: should be
<Madpilot> xiamcitizen, XChat should be installed by default in 5.10
<holycow> briguyd, you don't need to install swat or samba either, you just need the samba client to browse folders on the network of windows machines
<xiamcitizen> im on 6.06
<holycow> briguyd, that comes preinstalled with ubuntu
<linux_galore> holycow: you mean browse the windows shares without samba, lots of luck
<briguyd> holycow, how do i do that?
<xiamcitizen> tonyyarruso i check that out to
<xiamcitizen> o
<holycow> linux_galore, smbclient, what does smbd haveto do with browsing samba shares?
<holycow> right, nothing
<holycow> briguyd, places / network servers
<linux_galore> holycow: because windows shares protocols change all the time, half the time its broken
<holycow> linux_galore, you only need smbd if YOU WANT TO SHARE WITH WINDOWS
<ubuntu> sorry
<ubuntu> -c
<holycow> linux_galore, to VIEW windows shares all you need is samba client
<briguyd> holycow, i DO want to share with windows (XP is a version of windows)
<linux_galore> holycow: yes and the protocols are broken
<holycow> briguyd, thats not what you r original question stated.
<linux_galore> holycow: microsoft constantly break it
<satya> guys, is gcc installed by default on Ubuntu 5.1?
<briguyd> what's smbd?
<slackern> linux_galore, it's working here
<holycow> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<holycow> briguyd, follow those guides to share with windows
<nickrud> satya, no. you need to do sudo apt-get install build-essential in a terminal
<Jago> linux_galore: I am sorry no, the SMB protocol has remained pretty much the same since NT4, which is like 10 years old
<holycow> linux_galore, sure, but originally his question was asking how to browse windows shares.  for that he only needs samba client and not samba server
<Jago> linux_galore: half the time it's the samba implementation thats lacking features :)
* nickrud is so glad he doesn't have any windows machines, anywhere
<cracko> anyone try enemy territory?
<linux_galore> Jago: sheesh, yes but Microsoft doesnt give a stuff about standards
<holycow> linux_galore, on the other hand, he changed his mind and now wants to share with windows clients.  for that he needs a samba server
<satya> nickrud, thanks. Where can I foind more about this apt-get, like how many other packages are really out there?
<holycow> completely different applications
<ubuntu> linux_galore: i mounted a reiserfs mount /dev/hda7 /mnt. But i can't create file on that
<holycow> Jago, actually no, samba is an amazing piece of engineering
<briguyd> ok, so i have a networked XP box and this ubuntu machine, how do i get the XP files so i can see them and such
<briguyd> ?
<cracko> ubuntu: windows is read only at this time
<holycow> Jago, mostly people that rag on samba (for a time me included) are people who don't aunderstand samba and how it works
<nickrud> satya, from the menu bar at the top of the screen, system->admin->synaptic
<holycow> the sad part about samba is that they are reverse engineering shit
<Jago> holycow: call me when Samba has Active Directory :)
<satya> nickurud, thanks a lot; am a newbie; just installed Ubuntu; it is great! three cheers to ubuntu!
<ubuntu> cracko, windows?
<linux_galore> ubuntu  should be mount /dev/hda7  /mnt/whatever   need to do a mkdir  /mnt/whatever
<holycow> what the samba team should be doing is REPLACING the ms samba implementation on win so that we can install that and delimit the windows implementation
<cracko> ubuntu: i thought you were talking about a windows hard drive share
<holycow> Jago, i'll call you with samba4 release
<holycow> Jago, not only does it have ad, it sucks out the data out of an ad implementation
<holycow> click, go, repoint your win clients, done
<linux_galore> smb4 has active directory
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> i can't create dir in /mnt
<Jago> noaXess_kubuntu: sudo mkdir /mnt/whatever
<linux_galore> ubuntu  sudo  mkdir  /mnt/whatever
<holycow> Jago, besides, regardless of what we say you will always bring up some useless point to argue about
<Jago> err ubuntu
<briguyd> gah! you are confusing me, what do I need to do to read my XP shared files in ubuntu???
<holycow> Jago, samba in and of it self is an amazing piece of engineering fo rthe sheer reverse engineering project that it is
<poningru> briguyd: is ti on the same computer?
<briguyd> poningru,  no, on a netword
<briguyd> network*
<holycow> what they have done to reverse engineer the windows piece of crap implementation is beyond most programmers skills
<poningru> briguyd: just to places
<ericvw> does anyone have a dell with i8kmon running?
<poningru> network
<linux_galore> ubuntu then  sudo  mount /dev/hda2  /mnt/whatever
<poningru> briguyd: I meant places->network servers
<linux_galore> ubuntu sry /dev/hda7
<nickrud> satya, if you just installed, you should read ( :) http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components and then http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<poningru> and then there should be windows network or something
<cracko> anyone play enemy territory?
<briguyd> poningru, where is this "places"?
<julian> Fixed my dependency hell. I just built it from source. I figure it was a bad .deb?
<holycow> ericvw, a dell what? even within the same dell model line one will get completely different parts made by completely different manufacturers
<ubuntu> linux_galore, and sudo wget file?
<poningru> briguyd: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<briguyd> xubuntu
<poningru> ah
<holycow> briguyd, to left, next to applications ... are  you using  kubuntu?
<ericvw> does anyone have a dell 8600 (8000 series) with i8kmon running?
<ubuntu> and sudo vi on it?
<briguyd> with thunar as the file browser
<holycow> oh i can't help you with that
<poningru> hmm
<holycow> briguyd, go to #xubuntu or something
<holycow> thats not a questio nfor this channel
<briguyd> yeah
<poningru> well the smb client is running
<holycow> !xubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, xubuntu is Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<linux_galore> ubuntu you only use sudo to edit or run system based stuff  wget can be run as a user
<poningru> briguyd: not sure how you can use the smb client with that file browser
<Jago> is Windows SMB is such crap I can only wonder why it is more popular then NFS could ever hope to be :)
<briguyd> ok, thanks everyone
<high-freq> can someone help me with a pcmcia issue....i don't see it in lspci..and i have hostap and hostap-source and also pcmcia-utils and all that...but on dmesg says pcmcia cardbus card is using slot0.0 or whatever...and then it says prism2_config() failed....can someone plz help me with this issue
<high-freq> its a 802.11/b xi-325 pcmcia card....kinda old
<linux_galore> high-freq: are you sure you have the correct chipset in that card, beware makers do swap the chipsets and keep the same model numbers
<high-freq> Chipset  	PRISM2.5 chipset on-board  <<,---- ya i'm looking at the specs of it on the website right now
<high-freq> http://www.hyperlinktech.com/web/802.11b_pc_card_h-pc325.php
<ubuntu> linux_galore, thanks
<high-freq> thats the link to the website for the specs of that card
<linux_galore> ubuntu basically if you want to change anything that not in /home/username   you need to run sudo
<The_Hague> I have a hp 1100, does anyone know just off the top of yee head whether this printer works or not?
<dudemanbro> linux_galore, nope, it still didnt work
<Munchkinguy> tonyyarusso: I'm leaving, so if you're still looking for an answer for my question, you can give up
<Munchkinguy> bye
<high-freq> The_Hague: yup
<The_Hague> wee
<linux_galore> ??
<high-freq> The_Hague: i have one...the driver is hp1100 or somethin like that...hehe
<The_Hague> I've tried foolin with it before but had no luck.
<ubuntu_> linux_galore, ok
<ubuntu_> linux_galore, can you help me to install prozilla?
* The_Hague cant wait for the coming release.
<linux_galore> ubuntu when you run wget it just download a file to /home/username/wherever  so you dont need sudo
<cfedde> the trial Drake does not understand the mouse on my laptop.
<xiamcitizen> yeah, so i have the SiS760GX. with 64MB VRAM i get about 5 fps. anybody have any workarounds?
<high-freq> wget d/l's to the dir u are already in
<linux_galore> ubuntu never installed it
<linux_galore> ubuntu but I can try
<ubuntu_> linux_galore, apt-get install prozilla but don't work here
<chicken_Fire> Hi!, who has tried Solipsis already? Is it worth?
<holycow> well of course, its not in the repositories
<high-freq> ubuntu_: try apt-cache search prozilla
<linux_galore> ubuntu ?? so it didnt find the package
<briguyd> is there any way to browse a networked XP machine using the terminal?
<Bilford> why do you want to use the terminal
<linux_galore> billytwowilly: faster
<holycow> briguyd, yes, man smbclient
<ubuntu_> cani complie it?
<Bilford> oh
<Jago> briguyd: yes you can with smbclient
<chicken_Fire> http://solipsis.netofpeers.net/wiki2/index.php/Main_Page
<linux_galore> billytwowilly: hard to describe long menu entries in a chat room
<high-freq> ubuntu_: if u can find the pkg then yes u can install it
<ubuntu_> high-freq, not found
<briguyd> yeah, that looks pretty confusing, anyone know the basic setup for it?
<billytwowilly> linux_galore: huh?
* billytwowilly hasn't said anything in this room for maybe 3 days.
<holycow> briguyd, no one can teach you how to use software, thats not what htis channel is for
<Bilford> lol
<holycow> briguyd, please take the time to google and research your self first
<linux_galore> billytwowilly:  click on this->that-< look for small abc tab click on that then right click on -> this->that then look for a small icon down the bottom
<briguyd> holycow, i did, i had no idea what was going on
<linux_galore> billytwowilly:  or open text file look for the third line and change it to abc -1
<holycow> you googled for 3 seconds and expect me to think that you actually tried to learn how to use it?
<high-freq> ubuntu_: ya i didn't see it either..i even did a search for zilla....and gave me a bunch but no prozilla....so now just goto the website and d/l and compile yourself
<ubuntu_> high-freq, http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=prozilla
<ubuntu_> how install it?
<billytwowilly> linux_galore: I don't know what you're talking about.. I haven't said anything on here in like 3 days...
<briguyd> holycow, no, i googled it for half and hour and didnt learn anytihng
<ubuntu_> high-freq, gcc not found on live
<holycow> you couldnt have
<holycow> i just told you about it
<linux_galore> billytwowilly: sorry should be bilford
<mtopf> Hi. Can someone post their windows entry from /boot/grub/menu.lst to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<briguyd> holycow, no, i knew about it 3 weeks ago
<billytwowilly> linux_galore: lol. k, cool. cheers.
<holycow> then why ask?
* billytwowilly goes away.
<briguyd> holycow, because i cant figure it out
<holycow> its the only way, google more, look for examples of how to use smbclient
<slackern> mtopf, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13966
<holycow> k. if someone has time to teach you cool.  :) i don't sorry
<high-freq> ubuntu_: u using i386 machine...x86
<ubuntu_> http://security.debian.org/debian-security/pool/updates/main/p/prozilla/prozilla_1.3.6-3woody3_i386.deb
<ubuntu_> how install this?
<high-freq> ubuntu_: here click this... http://packages.debian.org/oldstable/net/prozilla  and choose the architecture u are using
<IcemanV9> !info prozilla
<Managu> errm, am I missing something?  that looks like the wrong distribution to me
<ubuntu_> IcemanV9, downloader
<holycow> Managu, the binary compatability between debian and ubuntu is not as distant as people would have you believe
<ubuntu_> high-freq, apt-get prozilla_1.3.6-3woody3_i386.deb?
<Managu> holycow: Oh, I know -- it's just a headache when people start mixing and then complaining on #ubuntu
<IcemanV9> ubuntu_: yea. just checking if it's there in the repo, but it ain't. :/
<Bilford> do Windows games run faster in Cedega than they do on Windows
<high-freq> not sure
<ubuntu_> IcemanV9, i got it here
<holycow> Managu, *nod* i am slowly comming to the conclusions that humans are not terribly intelligent
<ubuntu_> prozilla_1.3.6-3woody3_i386.deb
<IcemanV9> ubuntu_: yes. i noticed. :)
<ubuntu_> don't know how install it
<holycow> Managu, teaching people how to use computers is like watching monkeys throw crap around their cages
<The_Hague> question
<IcemanV9> ubuntu_: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<high-freq> i've never installed a deb file
<high-freq> i've always compile myself or used apt-get
<Bilford> Linux is confusing to learn.  I just switched a few days ago.  Im not switching back though
<holycow> Bilford, lets rephrase your statement to something more accurate:
<ubuntu_> thanks high-freq
<Bilford> Linux is confusing for me to learn.  I just switched a few days ago.  Im not switching back though
<The_Hague> I gnome, when you goto the properties of a file and and to the "notes", will this be searched through will say slocate ?
<high-freq> ubuntu_: ya no prob
<The_Hague> * In
<The_Hague> *add
<holycow> Bilford: you have used windows all your life and thats all you know.  linux is not confusing, it simply ISN'T windows and all the years of windows training is completely wrong and useless to you.  what is more helpfull is to understand this one single thing and from there all knowledge unfolds
<The_Hague> duh!
<holycow> :)
<sanmarcos> is there any way to tell ubuntu to not load 8139cp but 8139too at boot?
<The_Hague> ok will this be searched through with slocate?
<Bilford> holycow- true
<high-freq> sanmarcos: check your modules in /etc/modules  or in  /etc/modprobe.d
<The_Hague> if I notes about the file, will this be checked when searching through my files?
* The_Hague loves linux
<slackern> The_Hague, I belive not, it just handles files
<sanmarcos> high-freq: i dont think ubuntu cares about it
<Apostle^> whats a good program to download files from newsgroups?
<s|k> can I burn an ISO in ubuntu?
<sanmarcos> high-freq: as in, udev or whatever checks and loads 8139cp. which fucks things up
<s|k> :/
<nickrud> Apostle^, pan
<Bilford> klibido
<high-freq> sanmarcos: well if u want a diff module then u must completely remove the old one..and use the new one
<Apostle^> nickrud, hehe thats the one i picked
<sanmarcos> high-freq: modules is procesed later
<The_Hague> so when adding "notes" about a file this is not put in the files meta data?
<Bilford> Newsleecher doesnt work in Wine
<holycow> s|k, you should be able to right click and select 'burn image' or something similar yes
<nickrud> Apostle^, it's the only gtk/gnome based one I know of :)
<The_Hague> allowing it to pick up the info in those "notes"?
<s|k> holycow: is it out of the box or do I need to install something?
<Apostle^> nickrud, yea only one i saw with gtk
<holycow> out of the box
<s|k> holycow: I have a dvd burner
<high-freq> sanmarcos: just check those 2 files...if 8139cp is being loaded then remove it....and go from there
<slackern> The_Hague, slocate only check files on a filesystem and index them it doesn't index the contents of files but i could be misstaken.
<s|k> k
<Managu> sanmarcos: you probably want to add an entry to one of the blacklist files under /etc/modconf.d
<sanmarcos> Managu: thanks
<holycow> !cdburning
<ubotu> holycow: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bilford> Apostle^ did you tyr klibio too
<The_Hague> what does the gnome search tool use?
<nickrud> The_Hague, it'll be stored somewhere in your home dir, not any file meta data
<holycow> !cdcreator
<ubotu> holycow: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<holycow> *hmm*
<holycow> anyway give it a try
<Apostle^> Bilford, not yet
<high-freq> holycow: good program to use is k3b or nero for linux or good ol console
<IcemanV9> !iso
<ubotu> methinks iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<holycow> ah there you go
<The_Hague> is the gnome search tool just a front end to slocate or find or ?
<Managu> sanmarcos: /etc/modprobe.d even
<holycow> high-freq, wrong,those are shit programs
<high-freq> holycow: i use them regularly
<Bilford> Apostle^ I dont think Pan handles nzbb yet
<holycow> unnecesarily complicated and modeled on terrible ideas like windows and nero
<high-freq> haven't had no probs yet
<whyami> k3b is great.
<high-freq> tru...but easy
<sanmarcos> Managu: yep, added a blacklist
<high-freq> i think
<Apostle^> Bilford, i know nothing about news groups, i'm trying to get on alt.binaries.sounds.lossless
<high-freq> don't lie...u tryin to get on alt.binaries.sex
<pyrotic> Ok, Printer geeks??????
<holycow> high-freq, a better recommendation for noobs is gnomeburner
<Bilford> I like k3b, but it's taking a lot longer to burn this DVD and verify than Nero
<slackern> The_Hague, if you click the help button it will tell you how it searches :)
<holycow> much better designed app imho
<high-freq> hmm..i never used that....
<high-freq> i'll check it out one of these days
<holycow> Bilford, you can always go back to windows and use that
<pyrotic> Annnnnny printer geeks.........?
<holycow> !question
<ubotu> holycow: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<holycow> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<PORDO> i just found this program on my nokia 770 that turns speech to text.  sweet.
<slackern> The_Hague, it uses both locate, find and grep
<Bilford> holycow, I'll just have to learn how to speed things up
<xpc> !seen kaz
<ubotu> xpc: i haven't seen 'kaz'
<xpc> !seen kat
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'kat', xpc
<Bilford> One DVD is taking about 1 hour 15 minutes to burn and verify, compared to 21 minutes with Nero
<holycow> Bilford, you manage to adjust your attitude very productively :) impressive indeed, its rare for us to see that from windows users
<Bilford> So I figure Im doing something wrong
<pyrotic> Ok.. Question is, I installed the CORRECT, cupswrapper, and CORRECT, lpd driver... and followed the instructions.. and I printed to default prnter, which was the printer that I have.. but it doesn't print anything... said succesful print... but no print....any ideas???
<The_Hague> here's what im trying to do: searchable archive or DB of all my democracynow.org podcasts.
<samuli> hey, what was the folder to copy my themes in order to make them available to programs where I log in as a root?
<Apostle^> Bilford, i can't figure out how to get on alt.binaries.sounds.lossless
<samuli> like synaptic for example.
<Bilford> Apostle^- do you have a Usenet provider?
<high-freq> Bilford: seems like your burner isn't completely setup in the program
<nickrud> Apostle^, you need to download the group list from your usenet provider first
<Apostle^> Bilford, i don't think so
<The_Hague> with lengthy descriptions so when searching I get more accurate hits.
<holycow> Bilford, it is entirely possible that something made by people in their FREE TIME for FREE is not entire up to snuff as something made by commercial interests with paid engineers
<Apostle^> nickrud, how do i get one, i just want to use alt.binaries.sounds.lossless
<Bilford> Apostle^- I pay for Usenet access, but some ISPs provide it free
<The_Hague> I guess I need mysql or ?
<Shadow_mil> When I bootup my ubantu, it does not go stright into the the grapical mode, but it says "Brezzy badge" and ask me login under a command shell, whats wrong?
<Apostle^> i have comcast ?
<The_Hague> with a simple front end?
<holycow> Bilford, afterall, this is a community effort, not a product
<high-freq> Apostle^: use google for newsgroups
<Apostle^> high-freq, how do i do that
<Bilford> holycow- No, open source is usually best
<nickrud> Apostle^, you need tell pan about your news servers; your isp should have a page telling what their host is
<slackern> The_Hague, dapper has something called beagle it's a search engine that indexes files and their contents and more.
<IcemanV9> thunderbird do newsgroup
<Bilford> high-freq- ok, I'll check into that
<high-freq> http://groups.google.com/grphp?hl=en&tab=wg&q=
* The_Hague believes in the power of Open Source
<high-freq> google.com and then groups
<holycow> Shadow_mil, what is wrong is your using something that isn't released yet.  please ask in #ubuntu+1 so they can help you either debug it or point you to where you can post on bug tracker
<pyrotic> I asked...
<slackern> The_Hague, it's like googledesktop
<pyrotic> Now I wait...
<zcat[1] > my impression beagle isn't quite ready for primetime yet...
<Managu> shadow_mil: you may (1) not have a well supported graphics card, (2) be experience install problems
<capgadget> I haven't gotten much out of beagle yet.  It has alot of overhead.
<holycow> Bilford, :)
<Managu> holycow: breezy badger isn't exactly dapper
<high-freq> who's the pcmcia guru's here?
<holycow> oh i thought he said dapper for some reason, my bad :)
<high-freq> thats what i need help wit
<Shadow_mil> If I login and do a init 1 with sudo, it will load the GUI just fine, join to +1
<Bilford> Dapper is comeing out on 6/6/6, right
<zcat[1] > my family's been using dapper since yesterday. no major issues yet
<Bilford> D for Devil
<Apostle^> nickrud, so i need to find comcast's usenet server?
<zcat[1] > 1/6/6 iirc..
<Bilford> oh
<nickrud> Apostle^, precisely
<zcat[1] > they should have scheduled it for 6/6/6 though..
<holycow> Shadow_mil, my appologies for some reason i thought you were using dapper ... nm, stick around someone might know
<Bilford> Apostle^ try news.comcast.com  and enter your username password
<ubuntu_> 666
<The_Hague> slackern, Im a hisotorian/author and I need to also have a way to auto grab and archive news/publications/etc daily, I was thinking : how can I use RSS and then download and archive all the latest feed.
<holycow> Shadow_mil, tell us where exactly it is stuck?
<Bilford> Apostle^- IN Klibido
<capgadget> I think M$ vista had 6/6/6 scheduled 2-3 years ago but they missed that target.
<nickrud> Apostle^, then from the menu bar in pan tools->newservers, and define it there
<Bilford> or Pan
<The_Hague> * all those lat3st feeds
<The_Hague> :p
<zcat[1] > Isn't the PSP version of GTA due out 6/6/6 ?
<bradley_> does any one know how to get quicktime (.mov) to work? or is it even possible? (ps. java is running now)
<slackern> The_Hague, oh that im afraid i don't know much of myself, never even tried RSS myself except for the standard RSS things that comes with Mozilla Firefox.
<ubuntu_> next 7/7/7
<Bilford> the Summer Olympics start at 0800 on 08/08/08
<The_Hague> slackern, yeah I thought I may be able to script somthing but yea, still thinking it through.
<Shadow_mil> holycow: I think its not loading the grapical stuff on boot up, I am getting ready to check the boot process see if I disabled anything I should not have
<Managu> bradley_: I think I remember seeing something about that in the Wiki.  Have you searched it yet?
<zcat[1] > Hmmmm.. 6 minutes and 6 seconds after 6am, on 6/6/06 might be an interesting one
<holycow> Shadow_mil, your able to log in via command line?
<zcat[1] > 06:06:06 06/06/06
<Bilford> GMT
<slackern> The_Hague, It should be doable, but im not sure i know how :)
<The_Hague> slackern, ill check into what you recommended though.
<The_Hague> thnk!
<pyrotic> Ok.. I will post again...
<ubuntu_> and size of iso is 666MB
<IcemanV9> mozilla thunderbird can handle rss feeds, newsgroup, etc .. great app
<Bilford> lol
<bradley_> i did. nothing showed up... i searched "quicktime' and 'quick time'.
<nickrud> zcat[1] , you're reaching there :)
<Bilford> bradley_, if you use Firefox, add an Ubuntu forums module to the Search bar
<Falluccer> I'm new with linux and need a little help, I need to install my usb ethernet adapter's drivers but there all windows drivers
<cafuego> does anything happen when you just plug it in?
<Dr_Willis> Falluccer,  you mean a usb-wireless doo-dad? :P
<Falluccer> I've read up on that app your supposed to use but I'm confused about how to get it working
<CaptainMorgan> how come the block function doesn't work in Gaim ?
<zcat[1] > bah.. I skipped a lecture when I was at university to observe 12:34:56 7/8/90
<Falluccer> yes, usb wireless
<PORDO> apt-get install me long time.
<IcemanV9> Bilford: ubuntu forums module? really? i only have ubuntu package search
<Dr_Willis> Falluccer,  well.. all i can say is ... good luck. :P
<cafuego> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<joedj> bradley_: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats says that mplayer and xine can play QuickTime using built-in codecs
<Managu> Falluccer: It might very well be the case that there exists no linux support for your device.
<Shadow_mil> holycow: yeah
<zcat[1] > or perhaps it was 01:23:45 6/7/89 .. I'm not suite sure
<CaptainMorgan> !gaim
<ubotu> hmm... gaim is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto
<zcat[1] > *quite
<Shadow_mil> holycow I think I might have found my problem
<holycow> Shadow_mil, then your allright.  debugging this can be hard as it can be anything
<Shadow_mil> my user's login shell is set to /bin/bash
<Bilford> IcemanV9-  http://mycroft.mozdev.org/download.html?name=ubuntu&sherlock=yes&opensearch=&submitform=Search
<zcat[1] > duh.. the first one.. I missed 01:23:45 (that would have been 1am)
<Managu> Falluccer: What's the make and model of your device, and what research have you already done?
<IcemanV9> Bilford: sweet.
<Bilford> we just passed 6 5/ 4 3: 21
<Shadow_mil> holycow: Whats the login shell for the GUI?
<Managu> shadow_mil: gdm?
<holycow> login shell for gui? what do you mean?
<holycow> Shadow_mil, login is loging for your account, it doesn't matter how you login, l/p is always the same
<Shadow_mil> holycow: I am on kubantu btw
<bradley_> joedj: i think they are refering to .avi not .mov
<zcat[1] > 01:02:03 04/05/06? damn..
<Bilford> yeah
<Bilford> I missed that one
<Falluccer> I need help getting ndiswrapper to work
<bradley_> bilford: how do i add an ubuntu forums module?
<Managu> bradley_: from experience, mplayer can play just about everything
<Bilford> bradley_-  http://mycroft.mozdev.org/download.html?name=ubuntu&sherlock=yes&opensearch=&submitform=Search
<Falluccer> that's what i've been asking
<zcat[1] > dammit, I haven't set the printer up yet. Sue just tried to print a webpage...
<Falluccer> I don't get how you get the utilities onto the computer to use it
<Managu> Falluccer: I can't say for certain, but I expect that ndiswrapper won't do anything for you; it's meant to work with internal devices and pci cards
<zcat[1] > afkbrb
<cafuego> Falluccer: Step one: you probably need top upgrade to dapper, as ndiswrapper 1.4 (breezy) and usb wifi are not friends.
<Shadow_mil> I have to login on a commandline, then I get a bash shell, I am thinking it might be because the login shell is set to /bin/bash, there are how ever, about 9-10 shells I can pick
<ubuntu_> i just plug another cd writer for burning
<Bilford> is Dapper much different than Breezy
<ubuntu_> i am on live
<nickrud> Bilford, not really, but yes
<holycow> Shadow_mil, just login using your login name and pass you created at install
<bradley_> managu: i have mplayer but i can't load any quicktime (.mov) when checking out trailers online (movie trailers are my test subjects)
<vbgunz> is there a way to make qt applications look native on Gnome?
<Falluccer> I looked and it supports my adapter
<Managu> bradley_: can you download the movie trailer in its entirety, or are you using streaming video?
<holycow> Shadow_mil, your loging in your account, it makes no difference whether you use shell interface, kde interface or some futurama parapsychic interface :0
<nickrud> Bilford, it won't look much different, but a lot of things will probably work better: video for one
<Falluccer> can you help me get it set up step by step
<PORDO> what things me notice be different when use dapper over breezy?
<Shadow_mil> holycow: then why do I get a command line when I login?
<Bilford> nickrud- cool
<PORDO> faster mouse?  mouse in breezy too slow.
<holycow> Shadow_mil, what? do you get a graphical login menu or do you get a black screen (shell) login menu?
<Shadow_mil> I get a black screen
<holycow> well thats a shell
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. is there a way to make windows-mozilla-in-wine look more like native mozilla? or a way to run shockwave in native mozilla?
<holycow> why is that a problem?
<holycow> just type in your user name and password
<holycow> and log in
<Bilford> is it safe to upgrade to Dapper today
<holycow> your graphical desktop environment isn't installed properly
<Bilford> Dapper pre release
<holycow> you can use that interface to log in and fix it
<Shadow_mil> My sister is a windows user and a shell confusses her
<zcat[1] > Bilford: very unsafe!! :)
<Shadow_mil> thats why its a problem
<holycow> Shadow_mil, it sounds like it confuses you too
<holycow> Shadow_mil, okay stop talking and start listening a bit
<holycow> :)
<Shadow_mil> it does not, I know my way around a command shell
<Shadow_mil> ok
<Bilford> zcat[1] -  seirously? why
<holycow> lol allright, so if you are comfortable with a shell what exactly do any of your statements above mean?
<holycow> you are setting up a system for someone
<holycow> fine
<holycow> of course we don't want them to use shell
<holycow> fine
<holycow> your logged into a shell
<holycow> fine
<holycow> whats the problem?
<zcat[1] > seriously I'm running it already, my kids have been playing games and surfing the web under dapper all yesterday.
<IcemanV9> Bilford: just wait .. only less than a month away to be released. :)
<bradley_> managu: sorry i was gone for so long i was double checking the wiki. um.. i am attepting to stream video.
<Bilford> zcat[1] - oh cool
<holycow> you have shellf, reinstall the graphical interface compoenents
<b3nw> where is the sound device for alsa? /dev/????
<holycow> debug any error messages, and get kde running for the computer user
<Falluccer> can someone tell me how to put the ndiswrapper tools on my computer to use it
<ubuntu_> zcat[1] , what is game? tuxrace?
<holycow> Shadow_mil, or ask more specific questions about solving the problem
<holycow> Shadow_mil, i'm done :)
<Shadow_mil> holycow: no error messages
<zcat[1] > I just set up a printer; click 'add printer' and it already knows I have a LJ5L .. too damn easy!
<b3nw> Falluccer - check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<Managu> bradley_: ahh, ok.  I admit, I've never tried to get any of that working, but I expect you want to get the mozilla-mplayer plugin working
<PORDO> dapper have reiser 4?!  NO!!  you kid!
<holycow> Shadow_mil, did you restard kdm?
<Managu> Falluccer: can you hear what I'm saying?
<b3nw> does anyone know where the sound device for alsa? /dev/????
<Shadow_mil> gtg, its lighting and thundering
<Shadow_mil> cya
<sport|sleep> yo
<Managu> b3nw: if you have to specify a sound device, you're probably not using alsa properly
<sport|sleep> good or bad idea to use ubuntu
<sport|sleep> for my freevo media center
<sport|sleep> :-p
<b3nw> Managu - it doesn't exist or ?
<zcat[1] > ubuntu_ supertux, planetpenguin, but mostly neopets games (which use  flash8 and shockwave, so I run windows firefox in wine with the windoed plugins)
<holycow> sport|sleep, it doesn't matter
<Falluccer> dude, I looked at the ndiswrapper wiki page AND IT SUPPORT MY ADAPTER
<holycow> sport|sleep, ubuntu or debian are almost identical,  both will let you setup a server super easy
<b3nw> Managu - trying to setup a relay for skype that uses /dev/dsp, just don't know where to send it
<Managu> b3nw: it does, but programs which use alsa sound use a higher level interface (alsalib).
<b3nw> make sense?
<ftewdal> anyone have an nforce4 board with built in nic?
<nullified> I've spent 2 hours trying to get world of warcraft to work on linux. Using this ubuntu guide that they have provided and it doesnt work, Im near tears so im off to bed. Gnight all
<Managu> b3nw: assuming you have alsa-oss emulation setup, /dev/dsp should work fine
<b3nw> hmmm how to test of that works?
* nullified is away
<zcat[1] > nullified: linux sucks for gaming. Dual boot or get a console..
<holycow> nullified, sleeping it off is a legitimate debugging method infact
<holycow> :)
<Managu> Ehh, I dunno.  WoW works fine for me
<nullified> zcat[1] : My windows machine's GFX card just died....its only temp....i
<nullified> Plus i would like wow to work on linux anyhow
<nullified> nn
<holycow> allright now i have a question: i'm thinking of buying this http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/FastTrackUSB-main.html
<bradley_> managu: i think i have them running, but i'll double check. my test site is: www.apple.com/trailers. streaming generally works though right? from what i can read this (.mov) is just a bit of a prickly pickle!
<holycow> it will push sound out to a usb port ... thus my question is can i source sound FROM a usb port?
<liquidindian> Is there a way of playing last.fm streams through Amarok, anyone?
<zcat[1] > If I ever feel the urge to play games, I'll probably get an xbox. and the first thing I'll do is modchip it so I can run myth
<holycow> oh god no
<holycow> why support the behemoth?
<holycow> :)
<borandon> lol
<holycow> send your money to th enice folks at sony instead!
<holycow> *cough* :)
<borandon> i wonder what the new nintendo will be like
<zcat[1] > support? no.. they subsidise the hardware.. I'll run Linux with MS subsidizing my hardware..
<Managu> bradley_: To be honest, multimedia is probably the area which has the poorest support under Ubuntu.  There are so many legal hazzards that it's very difficult to support everything, even though there's freely available code that does just about everything
<Madpilot> holycow, since when does Sony qualify as nice? "Accept the rootkit and shut up already" Sony? :P
<borandon> i heard the controller is like putting your hand in a virtual box, the machine being able to read where it's at and how it moves
<zcat[1] > I think that was sarcasim
<holycow> Madpilot, hehe :) i know your screwed either way
<holycow> Madpilot, my only hope is that the ps3 has a linux os and somehow that spurrs some development for tools on this platform
<Falluccer> also, when I put in a flopy disk it says it can't mount it, what could be the problem
<Madpilot> heh
<holycow> tho because of the cel processor we will never see any ports this way
<Madpilot> anyway, game console chat & similar to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<vbgunz> is there a way to make qt apps appear native on Gnome?
<holycow> so anyway, anyone ever source sound via usb port by chance? ... just curious if it can be done
<b3nw> if OSS is properly fowarded to ALSA one should be able to play music from a device pointed at /dev/dsp and alsa? at the same time?
<borandon> nope
<Falluccer> I am so confused about installing ndiswrapper
<Apostle^> nickrud, it tells me incorrect pass on pan eventhough it;s right
<borandon> but i stayed at a holiday inn last night
<Managu> Falluccer: can you read what I'm typing?
<holycow> b3nw, *hmm* i'll take note of that and do a bit more research
<Falluccer> don't you read what i'm typing
<borandon> i read what everybody is typing
<b3nw> holycow: just having a hell of a time trying to get skype to work, but not have it completely takeover my sound, so for example if I get an aim message, I can still hear a sound for it
<Falluccer> Managu: I went throught the ndiswrapper wiki and it supports my adapter
<Managu> Falluccer: by chipset, or by make and model?
<high-freq> anyone have probs wit    prism2_config() failed
<bradley_> managu: oh well that is that then (for now) i have one last question-- i just checked out some non-quicktime streaming (using the mplayer plug-in) and it opened it in a separate window and is choppy. do you have any ideas for that?
<nickrud> Apostle^, no clue about why your isp is rejecting the password; you can watch the handshake if you install ethereal
<Falluccer> make and model
<zcat[1] > holycow: USB sound is basically the same as any other sound.. you get a /dev/dsp and you run audacity or whatever.. from the user's POV there's no difference
<Falluccer> netgear wg111v2
<Apostle^> nickrud, maybe i need to signup for it
<holycow> b3nw, *nod* i've only read terrible things about it ... not mentioning the fact it uses a proprietary protocol which to me is completely unethical to use
<holycow> zcat[1] , /dev/dsp is NOT usb
<nickrud> Apostle^, I've always had free newservers with my isp password, but I've never used comcast
<sstchur> I'm trying to do something that I assume should be simple:  install new mouse cursors for X -- I'm running XFCE and cannot find any obvious way to do this.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<high-freq> lol...i almost bought a wg111v2 usb wireless....till i read it had to be used with ndiswrapper ;(
<holycow> zcat[1] , i'm grabbing sound from /dev/usb tho ... so i guess i'll haveto see how that works
<zcat[1] > dunno.. friend of mine has a USB transmitter. We plugged it in and up came /dev/dsp3 and he could play sound through it.. no special drivers or anything
<Managu> bradley_: errm, faster processor?  it may be that mplayer is using a sub-optimal choice of audio and video outputs.  There's probably some way to configure it (you almost certainly want "alsa" as the audo output and "xv" as the video output), but you'd have to hunt around
<zcat[1] > except on reboot it came up as /dev/dsp
<holycow> weird, why would it come up as a dsp device?
<zcat[1] > in the end we forced the other drivers to load first..
<zcat[1] > it's a sound device.. it comes up just like any other sound device
<holycow> *hmm* interesting, okay at least someone had it working
<holycow> zcat[1] , ah interesting so usb only becomes a transport ... okay right makes sense printers do something similar
<holycow> right
<holycow> thank you
<Falluccer> Card: NETGEAR WG111 version 2 802.11g Wireless USB2.0 Adapter
<Falluccer> Chipset: Prism54 (Intersil 3886 and NetChip NET2280) or
<Falluccer> Chipset: ? (Intersil 3887 without NetChip NET2280)
<Falluccer> usbid: 0846:4240 (both#*Chipsets !)
<Falluccer> Driver: Netgear windows driver Version: NETGEAR, Inc.,10/05/2004, 2.1 from http://www.netgear.com or shipped with the setup CD. To get the driver, unzip it. The ndis drivers are in the ndis directory. Used kernel Running Slackware v10.1 (kernel 2.6.10) ndiswrapper ver 1.1rc3 . There is a native driver for Prism54 that is working on USB support. View its status at Prism54.org
<zcat[1] > afaik most USB sound devices should work the same.. plug it in, device comes up, use device, be happy.
<Falluccer> Other: Works nearly well (several daily crashes in Summer 2005).
<Falluccer> Distro-specific: Debian Sarge 2.6.8.1, Ndiswrapper 0.10 Distro-specific: Debian Sid 2.6.8.X, Ndiswrapper 0.12+1.0rc2-1, without rfmon
<Falluccer> Other project without ndiswrapper : http://jbnote.free.fr/prism54usb/ (seems incomplete in january 2006 - not supporting WEP or WPA).
<Falluccer> Other: With the driver for Sitecom WL-142, this device supports WPA2 and also keeps the device "alive" (with driver from netgear, device stops working after a while): [49] . Note that the device ID for Sitecom is different, so you need to create alias for it for WG111, e.g., with 'ndiswrapper -d 0846:4240 wlanuig', after which 'ndiswrapper -l' should show 'hardware present'.
<Falluccer> right off of the wiki page
<Bilford> Oh well, I like trying new things.  I think Ill try the Dapper upgrade
<nickrud> Falluccer, and a link would have been sufficient
<Falluccer> lol
<Falluccer> I know
<Falluccer> i wasn't thinking
<h3h_timo> could anyone recommend a bittorrent client to me?
<Falluccer> bittorrent....
<Falluccer> the offical client
<paradizelost> h3h_timo: azureus
<holycow> h3h_timo, ubuntu comes with a gnome torrent client use that
<bradley_> they used to play fine with windows. where do i look for alsa and xv-- in mplayer?
<h3h_timo> yeah.. well it never connects to torrents... and i dont know where to go to configure wher to do port forwarding
<zcat[1] > hahah.. some guy figured out how to reprogram the price per liter on a sself-serve gas pump.. left it $0 and a bunch of people filled up on free gas before they found out..
<Bilford> is mplayer free
<Bilford> im using vlc
<slackern> h3h_timo, i use bittornado
<zcat[1] > heard it on the radio..
<h3h_timo> yeah i tried that too.. but it wouldnt connect either.. that little icon in the top left corner is always yellow
<h3h_timo> !bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent is probably the BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Apostle^> Bilford, all linux apps are free except like cedega
<zcat[1] > bet they have all the licence plates on cctv though..
<nickrud> Bilford, probably
<Bilford> ok ty
<pyrotic> Hello everybody, I need assistance in installing a Brother MFC-420CN Network Printer...Some of the links you all will post, I probably have tried... but sombody please help me.. I've tried all that I can!... and when I print to default printer.. (the 420CN..) it says successful but no paper comes out the printer.. HMM!... help?
<Apostle^> Bilford, question about usenet: it tells me my comcast pass is wrong for no reason
<Falluccer> Is anyone able to give me a step by step on how I get ndiswrapper working....
<sstchur> Is there something special I need to do to install a theme I download from xfce-look.org?  I can place the archive's folder in /usr/share/themes/ and choose it, but it does not seem to be loading all of the theme -- look clunky like something is missing
<nickrud> Bilford, anything that can be gotten from the multiverse repository has some kind of legal hangup, mplayer included
<Falluccer> I read the page that was provided before but it all confuses me
<Bilford> Apostle^- I dont have comcast.  maybe you need to do username@comcast.com  ?
<bradley_> managu: they used to play fine with windows. where do i look for alsa and xv-- in mplayer?
<Apostle^> Bilford, ahh yes maybe
<Managu> bradley_: I'm sorry, I don't know =(
<Bilford> nickrud- ok
<nickrud> bradley_, you could try the instructions for a generic mplayer config on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<Apostle^> Bilford, didn't work :\
<Bilford> Apostle^- maybe news.comcast.com isnt the name of their Usenet servers
<pyrotic> Hello everybody, I need assistance in installing a Brother MFC-420CN Network Printer...
<Apostle^> Bilford, well it says wrong username or pass so it seems like it is :\
<Bilford> Apostle^   newsgroups.comcast.net
<partin> question - I have a rt2500 chipset wireless pcmcia networking card. the rt2500 module is loaded, but lspci is not showing the card. Any suggestions on what I shoud try so that lspci shows the card?
<pyrotic> hm.. looks like nobody can help me..
<high-freq> pyrotic: did u try the cups server
<Bilford> pyrotic=  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105703&highlight=Brother+MFC-420CN+Network+Printer
<pyrotic> high-freq yea but it does not list my driver
<Managu> Falluccer: you have the driver disk that came with the card?
<high-freq> pyrotic: cups didn't find it?
<high-freq> wow
<pyrotic> high-freq nope.
<Apostle^> Bilford, that isn't working either
<pyrotic> high-freq didn't find it on USB, nor Network.
<Bilford> pyrotic-  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105703&highlight=Brother+MFC-420CN+Network+Printer
<Bilford> Apostle^-  http://www.comcast.net/help/faq/index.jsp?faq=Newsgroups118224
<pyrotic> bilford Ok, I'll try that, thanks
<high-freq> pyrotic: no i mean the driver....it didn't find the driver for your puter....?  don't worry if its not on the puter....just need to find driver first
<orbin> any recommendations for bittorrent clients besides the default installed one?
<pyrotic> high-freq Give me a minute, bilford gave me this howto, I'll try it, if it doesn't work, I will contact you again, Thanks for your patience.
<Apostle^> Bilford, it doesn't say what port, 119 ?
<Bilford> Apostle^- yeah
<Apostle^> Bilford, got it now, thanks how do i get on alt.binaries.audio.lossless or whatever it is lol
<Falluccer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Managu> orbin: I've heard some rave reviews of uTorrent
<Bilford> Apostle^-  Server - Get List of Groups
<Falluccer> it says there to Copy the appropriate files over to a directory on your Ubuntu computer (e.g. your Home directory) and install them in this order
<Falluccer> where should I copy the files
<h3h_timo> !azureus
<ubotu> somebody said azureus was a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<orbin> Managu: so nothing good in the repos?
<orbin> thanks h3h_timo
<Bilford> Automatix will install Azureus
<zcat[1] > is there an easy way to get OOo to print 4-pages per sheet of paper so I can fold it into a booklet?
<zcat[1] > (2 pages per side, portrait)
<Managu> orbin: I suppose I'll answer that with: What's wrong with the default installed client?
<Apostle^> Bilford, okay, how do i now search for a certain thing
<orbin> Managu: rather simplistic...i used bitcomet recently and it gave a lot more info on what was happening
<Bilford> Apostle^- Newsgroup- Subscribe to Newsgroup
<pyrotic> bilford - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13968
<Apostle^> Bilford, k did that
<dli> does "about:config" still work with firefox in ubuntu?
<Managu> orbin: you might look into azureus.  It's the de-facto fancy bells/whistles client
<orbin> Managu: so utorrent's sort of a fire and forget client too?
<Bilford> dli- Yes.  is your FF slow
<Apostle^> Bilford, okay i subscribed, now i want to search for something
<Managu> orbin: apparently utorrent is a windows-only program.  My bad ;-)
<Bilford> Apostle^-  Update the group
<orbin> Managu: oh, lol
<pyrotic> bilford ,you get my link?
<orbin> Managu: shame on you :P
<dli> Bilford: just wonder whether ubuntu has disabled this feature
<Apostle^> Bilford, get new headers?
<Bilford> pyrotic-  I have no clue.  I just posted that link.  high-freq might know
<orbin> h3h_timo: should i still get all this java stuff if i have j1.5 installed?
<Bilford> dli- No, I used it to fix the IP6 thing
<pyrotic> high-freq - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13968 -
<h3h_timo> i dont think you need it
<Apostle^> Bilford, it's downloading but it has to get like 250,000 things
<h3h_timo> when you do java -version what do you get?
<Bilford> Apostle^- yeah, welcome to Usenet lol
<Managu> orbin: that said, BitTorrent is much happier if you fire and forget than if you poke and mess.  Most of the time at least
<Apostle^> Bilford, i just want to search for music lol..
<orbin> h3h_timo: java version "1.4.2"
<partin> question - I have a rt2500 chipset wireless pcmcia networking card. the rt2500 module is loaded, but lspci is not showing the card. Any suggestions on what I shoud try so that lspci shows the card?
<Bilford> Apostle^-  you have to download the headers first
<Apostle^> Bilford, i see, only reason i'm on usenet is because i was told it is the best place for lossless audio
<h3h_timo> umm mine is 1.5.0_06 so you could update it
<orbin> Managu: i don't want to poke and mess.  i just find it interesting to see how many peers etc. are connected.
<Angel-SL> !seen nalioth
<ubotu> nalioth is currently on #kubuntu (1d 8h 2m 5s) #ubuntu+1 (1d 8h 2m 5s) #ubuntu-offtopic (1d 8h 2m 5s) #kubuntu-offtopic (1d 8h 2m 5s) #ubuntu (1d 8h 2m 5s)
<h3h_timo> do you want the link with the steps to do it?
<Managu> partin: first things first, lspci should show the card with or without the module; I'd unload the module and try to find the card first =)
<orbin> h3h_timo: i thought i installa 1.5 ... i used the restricted wiki page
<pyrotic> bilford what is the delete command?
<h3h_timo> hmm
<whiter> rm
<h3h_timo> oh i know what to do.. hold on a sec
<pyrotic> whiter thanks
<Bilford> pyrotic- I dont know . I just switched to Linux a few days ago.  I used to use NewsLeecher
<partin> managu, how do you suggest I go about that?
<orbin> h3h_timo: about:plugins in ff shows 1.5
<h3h_timo> i forget the command wait like 30 seconds
<orbin> ok
<Apostle^> Bilford, so once it's done downloading the million headers i can download music?
<Managu> partin: I don't know anything about your setup.  PCI card?  Motherboard built-in?  I've admittedly never heard of this rt2500 wireless chipset
<Bilford> Apostle^- yes
<h3h_timo> do you know how to set it up so its the default java system?
<Apostle^> Bilford, is it just point and click or do i need to know anything
<Apostle^> !alternatejava
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Apostle^
<Apostle^> !alternate java
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Apostle^
<Apostle^> hmm their is a command........
<Bilford> Apostle^- pretty much.  you just have to use it
<orbin> h3h_timo: er probably not
<Madpilot> h3h_timo, check the wiki's Java page
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Hobbsee> Apostle^: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Apostle^> yea
<Apostle^> that one
<h3h_timo> yeah hold on ill do it for ya
<Hobbsee> :)
<Apostle^> :-D
<h3h_timo> i know where it is i just did it today
<partin> managu, the rt2500 chipset is one of ralink chipsets supported by linux. my card is a pc card that I insert in my laptop.
<Apostle^> Bilford, going to be a few hours :\ do i need to do this each time?
<Diego> hello everyone
<orbin> Madpilot, h3h_timo : ah, i see it, thanks
<h3h_timo>   sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Bilford> Apostle^ a few hours?
<h3h_timo> got it?
<Managu> partin: oh my.  I haven't ever had any luck with CardBus either =(
<Apostle^> Bilford, their is like millions of the files to download
<h3h_timo> orbin, you good?
<Diego> How large of a partition should I make for Ubuntu on my hard drive?
<Apostle^> Bilford, 2987280
<Diego> I mean, I want to try it out first, and hopefully, eventually make the full swtich from WINDOWS
<Bilford> Apostle^-  youre probably getting headers from a month back or more.  so next time you update, youll only be getting a day or two worth
<benplaut> is there a way to extract 7zip files without the 7zip client?
<Madpilot> Diego, at least 5Gb - go for 8 or 10 if you've got the space
<Managu> partin: does anything happen in your logs when you insert the card into the laptop?  Use "tail -20 /var/log/messages" and "dmesg | tail -20" to look at the system log and the kernel ring buffer
<Bilford> benplaut- Ark ?
<pyrotic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13968 ----------- anybody?
<benplaut> k
<Diego> Well I only have 11 GB free, so I was didnt want to take up to much space from my WINDOWS installation
<orbin> h3h_timo: yep, thanks...why does ff see 1.5 though if it wasnt the default?
<Diego> alright, ill try it with 7
<Diego> Thanks for the help
<Bilford> pyrotic-  That how-To guide seemd to have lots of info.  did you read it all
<Madpilot> Diego, Ubuntu takes around 1.8Gb for a basic install, but you'll need space to add new apps, and for a /home area
<pyrotic> bilford yes I did, but I'm stuck at this install part because it keeps saying trying to overwrite, the file that is not there, because mfc420cnlpr has it also..
<partin> tail -20 /var/log/messages
<high-freq> pyrotic: check out line 006
<Managu> partin: hehe, at a console =p
<high-freq> looks like its mispelled or somethin ...so someone might have compiled it wrong
<high-freq> trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/brprintconfij2', which is also in package mfc420cnlpr
<partin> managu, yea i know ;-)
<high-freq> see if u have a brprintconfij2  in /usr/bin
<h3h_timo> i dunno the system and ff must have different ways of seeing the newest version u know? maybe ff just automatically recognized it, while ubuntu didnt
<Apostle^> Bilford, not liking usenet so far lol
<pyrotic> high-freq I did.. I deleted the brprintconfij2
<Diego> Madpilot, Do you think that 7 then woul be enough?
<Managu> pyrotic: you could try to force it (dpkg --force-overwrites), but that's a _bad_, _bad_ idea, unless you know what you're doing, or just don't care about trashing your system
<high-freq> might be a bad deb file then ;(
<mikomiko> this is more getting frequent, my firefox shuts down once in a while, how do i know if there is something causing it
<liquidindian> How do I find the debian package I installed?
<mikomiko> i dont know why it is acting up
<Madpilot> Diego, should be, if you're keeping most of your files in your Windows partition for now
<pyrotic> managu I do care.. :P
<Bilford> Apostle^-   maybe try  http://www.newzbin.com/
<holycow> mikomiko, i would be willing to bet you have tons of extensions installed
<Diego> Madpilot, do you think 7GB would be enoguh?
<Madpilot> Diego, it should be, yes
<mikomiko> tons of extensions? I do not even know what is meant by extensions
<mikomiko> lol
<partin> managu, it does not show up. this is strange. I have had this card working in this laptop before where a 'ifup ra0' would bring it up.
<Diego> thank you
<Apostle^> Bilford, whats that
<pyrotic> should I try to force it? :S
<holycow> mikomiko, in that case thats not the problem :)
<mikomiko> how do i reinstall my firefox
<Bilford> Apostle^- Search engine for Usenet
<Apostle^> Bilford, can i download from that website? music files
<holycow> sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox
<Managu> partin: does sound kinda odd.  Can I presume that you've got some other pc-card (not necessarily a network card) that's working?
<Bilford> Apostle^-  do you have cable?
<pyrotic> -http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13968- anybody else?
<Apostle^> Bilford, yea
<metatag> exit
<metatag> quit
<partin> managu, yep. i'm on the laptop now. just not wirelessly.
<pyrotic> managu should I force it? :S
<Bilford> Apostle^-  You should probably just wait for the headers to download.  with cable it shouldnt be too long.  its a one-time deal for the group
<Managu> pyrotic: at your own risk.  It's probably not a very large risk -- but you might do a simulation first.  Errm, lemme see...
<Diego> What is a good, free partioning tool to create the 7GB partition?
<mikomiko> what are the leading browsers for ubuntu
<JustinH> Does anyone know of a mirror for EasyUbuntu??  The weblink in the Forum is down.
<mikomiko> aside from firefox
<orbin> ok, azureus tried to update but i get: version 1.8.3 of plugin 'azupdater' failed to install - Invalid ZIP-file
<Bilford> orbin-  It still works
<orbin> Bilford: that's normal?
<orbin> :-/
<Bilford> orbin- I got that error
<Bilford> orbin- Im sure theres a way to fix it, but it works , so i didnt bother
<pyrotic> managu I just built this comp a year ago I don't need ntohin' screwed up on it.. so if it's going to harm hardware or something, I won't do it.. but.. it seems quite harmless as t is just a printer install..
<orbin> Bilford: oh, ok.. lol
<Wirwing> hey, i need help with Mplayer :S
<Managu> pyrotic: oh, the idea is that this would mess up your software.  It won't be any more risky than normal for your hardware
<Hobbsee> nalioth: any idea on JustinH's question?
<Apostle^> Bilford, when i find something on newzbin how do i download it
<pyrotic> managu ok.. I'm willing to try it... just this one...
<high-freq> pyrotic: wait
<high-freq> pyrotic: have u checked out this...   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105703
<pyrotic> high-freq ok
<Managu> partin: wish I had any other ideas for you =(
<voraistos> hey people. I have too ubuntu machines, and i want to boot one through the network, with the other one... is it possible ?
<voraistos> two*
<nalioth> JustinH: may i suggest you join #easyubuntu.  sometimes late breaking info is in the /topic there
<pyrotic> high-freq that's where I'm at, but when I go to install the lpr driver, I get this - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13968 -
<high-freq> hmm
<JustinH> @ nalioth : ok, thank you
<Bilford> Apostle^- Newzbin is a subscription service
<mikomiko> how do i install OPERA in ubuntu
<Apostle^> Bilford, ahh.......
<Diego> Can some one help me?
<Apostle^> !opera
<ubotu> opera is, like, not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<partin> managu, i'm gonna try a cold boot with the pc-card installed.
<pyrotic> high-freq any ideas.. ?
<pyrotic> high-freq shold I force it?
<high-freq> well thats got to be a deb issue then
<Diego> I want to create a 7GB partition for Ubuntu, can I do that through UBUNTU or do I need to download a 3rd party application?
<high-freq> ya try and force it
<pyrotic> high-freq ok, what's the command to force it.. just force install?
<high-freq> not sure
<orbin> Diego: is this pre-install or post-install?
<pyrotic> high-freq ok I'll try..
<Diego> pre-install
<Diego> I havent done it yet, and Im on windows right now
<Diego> I
<Diego> I've already downloaded the ISO and burned it to a CD
<orbin> ubotu: tell Diego about dualboot
<Managu> Diego: <standard gloom-and-doom disclaimer>  I know that the dapper live cd had a nice partitioner which claims to be able to resize (just about anything)
<voraistos> diego: u should format the whole disk ;)
<mikomiko> my opera file is in desktop
<mikomiko> how do i install it
<samuli> gparted in dapper's live cd borged my partition when I tried to resize, so beware
<pyrotic> managu ok.. how do I force it then?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell mikomiko about opera
<high-freq> pyrotic:  maybe  dpkg --force-overwrite -i  blahblah.deb
<mikomiko> i have downloaded it
<mikomiko> i just want to install it
<Managu> pyrotic: "sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i <package-name>", where you replace <package-name> with the appropriate filename
<voraistos> mikomiko: just us the wiki, everything is there ;)
<mikomiko> When i type sudo dpkg -i opera<Tab key>.deb
<Trashcan> lol kernel panic from pasting text
<Trashcan> gg beta os
<mikomiko> where is the terminal looking for the file
<Apostle^> mikomiko, in the current dir
<mikomiko> coz the file i downloaded is in the desktop
<voraistos> mikomiko: ?
<yorkdan> hey all
<Apostle^> mikomiko, cd ~/Desktop
<voraistos> lol
<pyrotic> managu GAH! - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13969
<yorkdan> A quick Question I have just installed webmin... was wondering what the default login details are for root or any user?
<high-freq> yorkdan: i think its your usernam and password
<Managu> pyrotic: are you sure those packages weren't meant to be mutually exclusive?
<yorkdan> I tried that with no luck
<Wirwing> when i try to open a .asf video (Vdeo Microsoft ASF), it shows me "ERROR: Itcould open required directshow codec wmvd codec.dll", "MPlayer interrupted by Signal 11 in Module: decode_video", Mplayer crashed by bad usager of CPU/FPU/RAM. Recompile MPlayer with --enable debug and make a 'gdb' backtrace and disssembly. Details in DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports_what.htm#bugreports_crash", "-MPlayer crashed. This souldn't happen. It can be a bug in the Mplayer code_o
<GliderMike> IIRC Ubuntu has webmin disabled by default.  You can get around it by.....memory going here.  Google it and you will find the answer
<pyrotic> managu see I've done so many attempts at installing this that I have shit scattered all over the place, and I'm sure some is showing up where they shouldn't be yet... and damnit I need this printer installed :|
<Bilford> yorkdan   try root with no pw
<GaiaX11> How to install skype?
<voraistos> wirwing: i had the same just yesterday :(
<high-freq> Wirwing: have u tried the win32codecs?
<yorkdan> ok ill try now
<GliderMike> I think you have to add your username to the "shadow" group or some such
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell yorkdan about webmin
<partin> managu, after power cycling, lspci now shows the card.
<liquidindian> I've just installed a debian package, and it's not on the menu.  How do I go about putting it there?
<Wirwing> high-freq: sudo aptitude install win32codecs?
<yorkdan> why is webmin no longer suppported by ubuntu?
<Managu> partin: oh, cool, that's definitely progress
<samuli> GaiaX11, there's debian package at skype's website.
<voraistos> wirwing: winmedia codecs are not fully suported, did u try with VLC ?
<Wirwing> voraistos: and what i should do? how i can fix this? :S
<|Sivik|> i order to view flash, don't i need to install the flashplugin-nonfree
<GaiaX11> I have this package
<GliderMike> no idea why on webmine, other than I think they figure the included tools should do it.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Wirwing about w32codecs
<mikomiko> i got this problem
<mikomiko> Unpacking replacement opera ...
<mikomiko> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of opera:
<mikomiko>  opera depends on xlib6g (>= 3.3.6) | xlibs; however:
<mikomiko>   Package xlib6g is not installed.
<samuli> gaia, the just type sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Apostle^> Bilford, 38% :\
<nalioth> mikomiko: please read the /topic and don't paste in here
<voraistos> wirwing: if it doesnt work with VLC, it wont work. certainly your wmv is protected
<high-freq> Wirwing: not too sure on that one....i just did search on win32codecs and nada....but i thought there's a wiki on it
<partin> managu, but very troubling. i'd like to be able to hotplug the card.
<Badm4n> i'm curious about 1 thing
<high-freq> !win32codecs
<ubotu> [win32codecs]  binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mikomiko about opera
<Bilford> Apostle^, well, you can abort and I'll show you an easier way
<Managu> pyrotic: I'd suggest going forward from that point in the howto (those messages are just what you told dpkg to do).  If it eventually still doesn't work ... well, then you might want to purge both packages ("sudo dpkg --purge <packagename>") and start over
<Apostle^> Bilford, how?
<Wirwing> high-freq: and how i can install VLC?
<GaiaX11> But when i do dpkg -i skype ... it complains about libqt3c102 ...
<Managu> partin: could it have been a one time fluke?  If you remove and reinstall the card, does it disappear for lspci?
<nalioth> Wirwing: sudo apt-get remove vlc
<Badm4n> i do apt-get install apache then this morning i do apt-get remove apache then i use apt-get install apache2 . apache folder still exist.is this might be a prob ?
<Bilford> can you cancel the update in the Quueue
<high-freq> Wirwing: not sure...i don't have much on laptop...hehe
<jay> join #ruby-lang
<Bilford> Apostle^ can you cancel the update in the Quueue
<|Sivik|> i need help with flash
<voraistos> mikomiko: u have to install the missing package
<Apostle^> Bilford, how do i get the music then
<hollowlife1987> Wirwing: if vlc dont work you _could_ try installing wine and then windows media player
<Bilford> Apostle^ can you cancel the update in the Quueue
<GaiaX11> and then i do dpkg -i libqt ... and it says that have conflict with libqt3mt
<Apostle^> Bilford, done
<Bilford> ok, is it listing anything
<voraistos> mikomiko: try with synaptics
<GaiaX11> So, it does not install
<Badm4n> help me ok ?
<GaiaX11> Then what to do?
<Bilford> Apostle^- is there a window showing the headers it downloaded alreadY?
<Apostle^> Bilford, yea
<Wirwing> nalioth: sudo apt-get REMOVE? vlc ??
<liquidindian> What's the equivalent of the program files folder in linux?
<Bilford> Apostle^-  try to download some
<Bilford> Apostle^ some songs
<Apostle^> Bilford, how do i search
<pyrotic> managu well.. I did finish the install and it shows MFC210C as a printer, but that's not my printer .. mines an MFC420CN...
<|Sivik|> hi all again
<high-freq> Badm4n: ya i noticed apt-get remove  doesn't get rid of the folders...try aptitude purge apache   that might....otherwise good ol  rm -r
<|Sivik|> i need help with flash
<Bilford> Apostle^- theres a search filter at the top
<partin> managu, yes. lspci shows the card gone when it is removed, and it shows it when i put it back in.
<voraistos> wirwing: just go on synaptics, and select the gnome front end. it will install VLC perfectly
<Badm4n> yes it working
<Managu> partin: how odd =/
<Badm4n> on progress rite now
<Badm4n> ty ty
<partin> managu, agree.
<Managu> pyrotic: be sure to do a test print, see if it's working
<high-freq> should just do  apt-get install gnome-vlc    it should d/l the deps for it too...like vlc and such
<Wirwing> voraistos: thanks :)
<Apostle^> Bilford, in find a type stuff in hit enter, but nothing happen
<pyrotic> managu I did, but it didn't print nothing..
<Managu> pyrotic: oh, hrrm, well, that howto was for a brother 210C, heh
<mikomiko> after seeing Setting up xlibs (6.8.2-77.1) ...
<mikomiko>  i see the prompt back
<Bilford> Apostle^- better to scroll through the headers and find things you like.   if you want to search and download things, youre better off with aMule
<mikomiko> does it means it is finished?
<high-freq> anyone know how to fix a  prism2_config() failed  error...i see that in dmesg
<pyrotic> managu yea but it apparently should work for my 420CN... but it doesn't :@
<voraistos> mikomiko. no
<voraistos> mikomiko: install the deb package again.
<Bilford> Apostle^- If you have no patience, Usenet isnt for you
<pyrotic> managu and it says "printing jobs"... but it never prints
<Managu> pyrotic: what makes you think that those drivers should work for your 420n?
<Badm4n> root@safana:/home/mirza/public_html# cd /etc/apache
<Badm4n> apache/  apache2/
<Badm4n> still exist
<pyrotic> managu a few forums stated the 210C should work fine for the 420CN
<voraistos> mikomiko: once u installed the opera.deb without error, it will work
<pyrotic> managu and well, they don't, so.. any ideas now?....
<Apostle^> Bilford, okay i found something now, how do i view the message?
<Managu> pyrotic: how's the 420 connected to your printer?
<Managu> pyrotic: errm, to your computer
<Managu> pyrotic: (past my bedtime)
<nalioth> mikomiko: if you want opera to work, you need to download the 'static other deb' from the download page
<Bilford> Apostle^- Select it, and Ctrl+D
<Madpilot> nalioth, the regular Ubuntu deb should work - it does for me
<Apostle^> Bilford, .par2 ?
<pyrotic> managu haha, no worries, well, I have the USB hooked up right now, but I can also hook it to my router.. it has NIC O it..
<h3h_timo> how can i change the firefox icons to the original firefox logos
<pyrotic> on*
<mikomiko> i surrender
<Managu> pyrotic: ok, and if you run "lsusb" at the console, is your printer listed?
<mikomiko> it is not easy as i thought it is
<Bilford> Apostle^  if you dont know what a par is, just ignore those
<voraistos> mikomiko: no u dont ;)
<pyrotic> managu no, it is not, only my Saitek controller, and Microsoft OPtical mouse, are listed.. the rest say 00000
<voraistos> mikomiko: are u a registered freenode user ?
<Managu> pyrotic: ok, that's the first problem to sove
<mikomiko> no
<pyrotic> managu Ok... and how do I go about solving this problem..
<Managu> pyrotic: make sure all the cords are happy, then power-cycle your printer
<voraistos> mikomiko: ok, so no pm
<Apostle^> Bilford, i don't see the music just .txt and .par2 files
<mikomiko> ok
<pyrotic> managu they are perfectly fine... power-cycle it?
<mikomiko> now i registered
<mikomiko> just finished doing so
<nalioth> Apostle^: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Managu> pyrotic: power-cycle = turn off, then turn on
<Wirwing> whats the difference between "VLC for Gnome" and "VLC for Gtk+"???
<voraistos> mikomiko:pm me to test ;)
<Bilford> Apostle^- I dont know.  maybe Cox filters out the music lol
<pyrotic> managu ok, done.
<Apostle^> Bilford, i don't use cox
<Wirwing> what i should install?
<pyrotic> managu there it is listed now
<TheCarl> does anybody know of any video editing programs that work with ubuntu that is compatible with MPEG
<TheCarl> ?
<Bilford> Apostle^- I mean Comcast
<Managu> pyrotic: okies.
<Managu> pyrotic: try test printing again
<nalioth> voraistos: mikomiko is not registered.
<pyrotic> Still nothing.
<Bilford> but it's more likely a problem on your end, since you had millions of headers to download.  that would imply binaries
<Wirwing> whats the difference between "VLC for Gnome" and "VLC for Gtk+"??? What i should install?
<Apostle^> Bilford, think i figured it out ..
<Bilford> the 2nd one
<mikomiko> Is there any browsers for ubuntu aside from firefox
<Managu> pyrotic: I'm not incredibly familiar with cups.  If you run "lpq" from the command line, do you see anything?
<Bilford> Wirwing- it says the first one isnt supported
<Bilford> or discontinued
<Managu> mikomiko: a few.  Konquerer, for instance
<nalioth> mikomiko: konqueror, links2, galeon, kazehakase, epiphany-browser, opera, and more
<pyrotic> MFC-210C is Ready
<orbin> TheCarl: don't know if they're compatible, but the only two i've heard of are kino and cinelerra (sp)
<TheCarl> I tried Kino, didn't work, so I'll try cinelerra, thanks.
<mikomiko> which among them are easy to install
<Blue89> I have a ext2 filesystem that works fine, but fails fsck because it thinks it is bigger than it is. how do I fix this and/or the fsck fail at boot?
<nalioth> mikomiko: with synaptic, they are all easy to install
<pyrotic> managu MFC-210C is Ready
<Managu> pyrotic: ok
<orbin> TheCarl: /msg ubotu cinelerra
<Managu> pyrotic: let's re-do the howto, just to humor me
<Badm4n> high-freq :
<Managu> pyrotic: first, let's undo the previous install
<Badm4n> high-freq : aptitude purge apache
<Badm4n> not work
<pyrotic> managu ok, step by step please.. I'm a newb :)
<Badm4n> still have folder apache
<high-freq> hmm
<partin> new question? where can i get libdvdcss? apt-get install libdvdcss fails.
<high-freq> ok then remove it by hand
<Managu> pyrotic: as best as I can synthisize
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell partin about dvd
<Kyral> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<high-freq> partin: try searching it... apt-cache search  <package-name>
<pyrotic> managu I'm not SO stupid that you need to explain what dpkg means.. but you get the idea of newb :P
<pyrotic> managu but.. anyways, what do I do first.
<Managu> pyrotic: "sudo apt-get remove mfc210clpr"
<pyrotic> managu done.
<Managu> pyrotic: also "sudo apt-get remove mfc210cnlpr"
<high-freq> Badm4n: or u can use synaptic and do it from there...if its still highlighted then click to remove ..and then click remove all
<Bilford> if everything in Linux is free, how does anyone make money
<Managu> pyrotic: be sure to inform about any errors or problems
<Badm4n> high-freq : how to locate apache only ( not include apache2 )
<pyrotic> managu So far, so good.
<partin> high-freq, i get hits for libdvdread3, gxine and ogle.
<orbin> synaptic has a nice log of actions taken. does apt-get log stuff too?
<high-freq> Badm4n: should be in /etc/apache  not /etc/apache2
<|Sivik|> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Badm4n> high-freq : i'm on server mode
<Managu> pyrotic: also remove the cups wrapper; "sudo apt-get remove cupswrapper210c"
<Madpilot> Bilford, by selling it to folks who don't want to do all this setup, or by providing tech support
<Managu> pyrotic: one sec
<high-freq> oh
<TheCarl> does anybody know how to register a nick/channel on this server?
<pyrotic> couldn't find cupswrapper210c
<Bilford> maddler- The software writers?
<high-freq> u can't do rm -r /etc/apache/
<Blue89> Bilford, or by using linux to power a service, like web hosting afaik
<Managu> pyrotic: once that's done (oops, my mistake), let's purge everything from them too
<high-freq> TheCarl: try /msg nickserv help  or /msg chanserv help
<Badm4n> high-freq : i mean all apache ( no include apache2 ) include the /etc /usr/share
<TheCarl> thanks
<Badm4n> so i want to locate itu
<Badm4n> so i want to locate it
<Managu> pyrotic: repeat the last 3 sudo commands with a "--purge" before the remove
<Managu> pyrotic: they may complain about already having been removed; if so, don't worry bout it
<pyrotic> managu but it didn't remove cupswrapper210c because it couldn't find it.. ?
<Managu> pyrotic: hrmm, ok
<high-freq> Badm4n: hmm...lemme check aptitude real quick
<Managu> pyrotic: "apt-cache search cupswrapper"
* Badm4n wait for help
<pyrotic> cupswrappermfc210c - Brother MFC210C CUPS wrapper driver
<pyrotic> cupswrappermfc420cn - Brother MFC420CN CUPS wrapper driver
<Managu> pyrotic: looks like I copied the name wrong -- it's just the package name from the howto without the version information
<Managu> pyrotic: yup.  "sudo apt-get --purge remove <name>" for each of those
<h3h_timo> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<h3h_timo> can you run kopete in the gnome windows environment?
<hyperstream> how does one go about emulation of a dvd reader drive? to bypass a cd check in cedega(i only have a cdrom therefore i made a .mdf(iso))
<|Sivik|> anyone else having problems with the flash server currently?
<high-freq> Badm4n: hmm...aptitude autoclean  ???
<Bilford> Apostle^- did you successfully download and play anything
<high-freq> Badm4n: hmm  aptitude purge   shoulda done the job
<Apostle^> Bilford, i downloaded a song but it woldn't play
<Managu> pyrotic: now, it's interesting that you've got packages for the 420C/N from somewhere
<NateBHere> Hello
<Bilford> Apostle^ flac?
<orbin> h3h_timo: yes, you can run any kde apps in gnome and vice versa
<Apostle^> Bilford, yea
<Bilford> Apostle^- maybe try  XMMS
<NateBHere> Man I'm learning all kinds of stuff first time I've use IRC
<orbin> h3h_timo: apt will grab the kde libraries it needs for you
<pyrotic> managu because I tried to install it before.. and failed miserably.
<Apostle^> Bilford, amarok plays them
<h3h_timo> thank you i was wondering about that for a while... thanks
<h3h_timo> i just installed ubuntu yesterday
<h3h_timo> and im already in love with it
<pyrotic> managu ok, they are all removed and purged
<Badm4n> same
<Badm4n> high-freq : still exist
<high-freq> hmm
<Badm4n> root@safana:/home/mirza/public_html# /etc/apache
<Badm4n> apache/  apache2/
<high-freq> too bad u can't get into synaptic ;(
<orbin> h3h_timo: awesome welcome
<Managu> pyrotic: a lot of this is guesswork on my part.  I'm looking over the web sites you pointed at.  Give me a sec
<pyrotic> managu Alright.
<high-freq> Badm4n: well if someoen doesn't know how to get apt to auto clean the files that it installs...u know removing everything it installs....then i'm not sure...either that or just rm -r  them ;(
<pyrotic> managu if it helps, it does recognize the right printer in the lsusb
<Badm4n> yeah i install my ubuntu using server mode
<Badm4n> high-freq okie
<Badm4n> one more pls
<NateBHere> Can any one help me I am trying to run a "Ubuntu Live" Install on my Compaq Presario v5000.  It keeps bailing out when it gets to the display adapter "X Server"
<Badm4n> postfix now
<Managu> pyrotic: that's good.  At least your computer can see the printer now
<h3h_timo> orbin, i was also interested in what programs you would recommend that i should make sure i have installed, if there are any
<pyrotic> managu but.. when I tried to rmove the 420cn driver, i got an error.
<NateBHere> If I am folloeing the logic I think it has something to due with the wide screen montitor
<Managu> pyrotic: oh?  pastebin the error?
<high-freq> sorry bud
<yorkdan> When i change a file in the webmin directory so i can use webmin it wont let me save it. how can i save a file with admin rights as im just editing some stuff in it?
<pyrotic> managu one sec, pating
<orbin> h3h_timo: depends what you do..i like gqview as an image manager....and frozen bubble is great for killing time :)
<pyrotic> managu pasting*
<Badm4n> posfix problem : i got bounce mail how to cancel it... every time i start postfix the old proses still exist even i apt-get remove postfix then apt-get install postfix
<pyrotic> managu - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13972 -
<linux_galore> Badm4n: installing postfix doesn remove the config files thats why
<Bilford> yorkdan, maybe run it with  sudo webmin
<orbin> h3h_timo: ummm, i also use thunderbird as a mail client over evo
<h3h_timo> well... i would like to get intro programming and learning alot more about linux... and i watch movies and listen to music.. and i like to have tools for downloading.. right now im finishing installing azureus
<yorkdan> ok thanks
<Badm4n> how to remove my old process ? linux_galore
<h3h_timo> yeah.. i think i installed that too
<h3h_timo> can you uninstall evo?
<linux_galore> Badm4n: remove the config files
<linux_galore> Badm4n: usually under /etc
<Managu> pyrotic: ok, let's clean that up first
<orbin> h3h_timo: we'll find out...i'll do it right now :)
<pyrotic> managu alright.. how to do so?
<h3h_timo> orbin, okay you tell me if you can do it
<linux_galore> Badm4n: are you trying to stop postfix or installa a new version ??
<Managu> pyrotic: first thing, there seem to be some odd links to brother printer libraries.  LEt's get rid of them.  "sudo rm -f /usr/lib/libbrcompij2.so*"
<orbin> h3h_timo: removed. dunno if it was safe to do so though (maybe something depended on it)
<orbin> h3h_timo: but apt didn't warn me so i assume it was ok
<Badm4n> linux_galore : to make my postfix refresh... no old proses no etc etc
<orbin> h3h_timo: anyway, i got 35mb back :)
<h3h_timo> how'd ya do it?
<Wirwing> i have a big problem here :S
<linux_galore> Badm4n: restarting posfix does that
<orbin> h3h_timo: sudo apt-get remove evolution
<orbin> h3h_timo: you can do it via synaptic if you wish
<NateBHere> Having trouble installing Ubuntu Live, some sort of issue with X Server.  Running in Compaq Presario V5000.
<h3h_timo> k thanks.. ummm can you explain about the whole apt-get thing
<h3h_timo> what is it?
<Managu> pyrotic: after that, we want apt go get rid of the 420cn package.  We had to force the other package in, so we'll have to force this one out.
<Badm4n> linux_galore : nope ... my postfix still bouncing
<Wirwing> i try to open any video file, but i cant see anything only lisnte the audiotrack..... :S
<pyrotic> managu k, removed.
<h3h_timo> orbin, can i pm you so i dont have to overlook all this other text?
<Screevo> anyone here good with route or iptables?
<orbin> h3h_timo: sure
<linux_galore> Badm4n: /etc/init.d/postfix restart
<Wirwing> i have installed Totem, LVC, MPlayer, but it doesnt work
<pyrotic> managu ok, how to remove it is the question.
<Managu> pyrotic: "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all mfc420cnlpr"
<linux_galore> Badm4n: then you have a config problem
<orbin> Wirwing: totem-xine + w32 codecs?
<Wirwing> i only can hear the audio, but not see the video itself... :S
<Badm4n> config ?
<h3h_timo> guess i cant do that
<Badm4n> i got bounce cause i sent to large files that rejected from isp
<Badm4n> :(
<orbin> h3h_timo: are you regged and id'ed?
<linux_galore> Badm4n: yes postfix is a complex service you have to tell it what you want it to do
<h3h_timo> nope
<h3h_timo> orbin, how do you register?
<Managu> pyrotic: dpkg should complain (these things always complain when forced), but it should do it
<muraii> Is there a difference between installing the Gtk libraries that a particular app might require, and installing the Gnome desktop system?  So, assume something like Matlab requires UI elements from the Gtk2 libraries: is it likely that I'll just need to throw the full gnome-desktop package set on my machine (even if I run a window manager naked)?
<Badm4n> sorry paste 3 lines ppl
<Badm4n> root     20391  0.0  0.7   4264  1512 ?        Ss   12:20   0:00 /usr/lib/postfix/master
<Badm4n> postfix  20393  0.0  0.7   4276  1440 ?        S    12:20   0:00 pickup -l -t fifo -u -c
<Badm4n> postfix  20394  0.0  0.7   4308  1464 ?        S    12:20   0:00 qmgr -l -t fifo -u -c
<linux_galore> Badm4n: isp is nothing to do with postfix
<Badm4n> is that normal ?
<orbin> h3h_timo: /msg nickserv register <password>
<Managu> muraii: there is a difference, yes
<pyrotic> managu pastbine again.. 8-)
<orbin> h3h_timo: then /msg nickserv identify <password> to identify ... you can set up xchat to auto-identify for you
<muraii> I know it's sort of a goofy question.  I don't know enough about the stuff to better articulate the point.
<Managu> pyrotic: ok
<pyrotic> managu - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13973 -
<h3h_timo> k im registered
<muraii> Managu: Thanks.  Basically, I want to not at all install Gnome or KDE, but I don't want that to cripple app choices.
<Managu> pyrotic: hrmm.  If you repeat the last command, do you get the same output
<Badm4n> postfix done
<Badm4n> ty ty
<Badm4n> ilohamail <-- anyone know about this ?
<Managu> muraii: you can install all of the libraries for gnome and kde without getting either desktop environment
<Managu> muraii: some gnome (resp. KDE) applications will require more or less of the said libraries
<muraii> Managu: I figured as such.  There really aren't that many apps that require the desktop environment itself, though, right?  Just the proper libraries?
<muraii> I know it's a fine line...
<NateBHere> Hello, I am having problems running Ubuntu Live.  It setsup pretty well until it needs to deal with my display settings.  At that point there is a configuartion problem of some sort the X Server has a problem propperly working.  I am using a Compaq Presario V5000.
<pyrotic> managu same error
<Managu> muraii: that's right.
<Managu> pyrotic: hrmm, that's annoying.  This is what we get for forcing the issue earlier.  Well, let's see.  If we put dud files in the place where it's trying to delete those oddball files, maybe dpkg will be happy
<muraii> NateBHere: Have you checked the ubuntuforums.org?  I remember seeing a whole bunch of threads about a particular video setting that people needed to set to get the LiveCD working.
<pyrotic> managu well we can skip that part if you want.. lol..
<pyrotic> managu if it prints, that's all that matters to me :)
<Managu> pyrotic: so let's do that.  "sudo touch /usr/local/Brother/inf/setupPrintcapij"
<Managu> pyrotic: getting things cleanly installed makes it a lot more likely that everything will work.  In my experience.
<pyrotic> managu I put in that command, and it just enteredd to the next line...
<Managu> pyrotic after the touch line, try the dpkg line again
<pyrotic> managu k.
<NateBHere> Nope I have not the Install just told me to go to IRC wich wasn't easy, because I have never used it befor.  :0)  so I will check that out thanks
<pyrotic> managu same error.
<orbin> NateBHere: i know how to possibly fix that w/ an installed system, but not w/ the live cd...basically you're display stuff got detected wrong or you need to use a different driver
<Managu> pyrotic: ouch.  Ok, we move on then.  I'm sure we'll get to deal with that error again
<pyrotic> managu Sounds good.. what next.. :)
<pyrotic> managu I owe you big, for this.
<Badm4n> ilohamail <-- anyone know about this ?
<Managu> pyrotic.  Let's start the howto.  Turn the printer off, and make sure that "csh" is installed
<pyrotic> managu do you have Hotmail?.. might make it easier to chat on aMSN...
<pyrotic> csh is installed, I installed earlier today...
<pyrotic> managu printer s off..
<sstchur> I'm running Xubuntu, and I installed ComixCursor as an icon theme -- but I notice that the cursors only show up in certain applications -- in normal xfce use, they are the traditional icons.  Anyone know why?
<Managu> pyrotic: errm, ok, lemme see
<zcat[1] > orbin/natebhere: there's an option something like xdisplay=vesa which you use.. try pressing f2 to find it..
<Managu> pyrotic: I'm sawalk4@hotmail, but I've never tried to get IM working under linux before
<xanavim> other than gnuchess, what is the name of a good chess client?
<NateBHere> Well, I'm trying to swich to Linux from windows. But this is turning out to be incredibly dificult.  I'm checking out Ubuntu, because I have been told that it is the best version for using windows designed programs with.
<orbin> zcat[1] : ah, excellent.  you can choose the display driver for live?  awesome
<pyrotic> managu well, we'll work here hen.. no worries..
<pyrotic> managu then*
<Managu> pyrotic: your handle on msn?
<zcat[1] > I think you can.. I don't really ever use live.
<pyrotic> managu unexpected_expectations@hotmail.com
<Badm4n> anyone here know about ilohamail ? the script says it add new alias but 404 i get
<orbin> zcat[1] : me neither
<linux_galore> NateBHere: no Ubuntu is but one of many versions of Linux
<NateBHere> There are just too many of my games that I will not give up.
<orbin> NateBHere: yeah, you should try the vesa display driver as zcat suggested
<linux_galore> NateBHere: then stick with windows
<orbin> NateBHere: or dualboot
<NateBHere> LOL
<xanavim> NateBHere: or buy a cheap supported video card
<NateBHere> Kinda hard to change video card on a lap top
<voraistos> where is the package list file pls , cant remember :(
<Blue89> there are usb videocards
<voraistos> Blue89: is that true ?
<Blue89> I knew a guy that used a usb sound card in gentoo
<Blue89> google it
<shalos> but video card?
<Blue89> yes
<orbin> NateBHere: i have a compaq laptop too...the default ati driver doesn't work, but you can't get the working one unless you install...so use vesa and it should work for you as zcat said
<NateBHere> Does anyone think that the problem might be based in the fact that my display panel is a Wide screen?
<NateBHere> Cool
<NateBHere> I will check that out
<Blue89> NateBHere, that would only cause the screen to be stretched or off center
<Badm4n> ubuntu tell me about iloha
<Badm4n> ubuntu tell me about ilohamail
<shalos> yea.. the fglrx drivers should work shouldnt they?
<orbin> NateBHere: vesa is sort of a failsafe,  the driver works on pretty much any video card
<ubuntu_> how set correct my lcd monitor? SyncMaster 740N
<voraistos> Looool: Hi-Resolution up to 1280X1024 at 16-bit Color.
* voraistos loves USB
<NateBHere> so if I do a full install I can use the specific driver.  but if I just want to try out Ubuntu, using Ubuntu Live I need to use the vesa driver?
<shalos> yea because fglrx is proprietary so its not included i think
<muraii_> NateBHere: Sorry if you were talking to me.  I've been puttering around on other desktops.  Virtual desktops are things of beauty.
<xanavim> what is a compaq presario 5000v?  they don't seem to exist anywhere on the internet
<Badm4n> any1 know what is the name of packaged that i can use for my webbased email server that can do pop3 from other server ?
<NateBHere> Okay will try that.  Thanks,  surprisingly this is the most helpful and freindly Linux forum I've ever been in.  Most of my experience with Linux users is that they are increadibly rude.
<xanavim> NateBHere: you haven't even tried to install Ubuntu yet, and you think you're having a hard time?  lol
<shalos> if its anything like the compaq 5000zx i think it was.. ubuntu worked best on it
<Blue89> is opengl desktop switching easy to setup on gentoo?
<byen> Hey guys.. I upgraded Ubuntu from BB to DD today and my Broadcom wifi card stopped working.. can anyone help me here
<Flannel> byen: have you tried #ubuntu+1 ?
<byen> ok.. will do :P
<Blue89> did I type gentoo?
<Blue89> I am losing it here
<shalos> think so
<Blue89> *smacks self in the head*
<Blue89> no wander it got quiet so fast
<hyperstream> how does one go about emulation of a dvd reader drive? to bypass a cd check in cedega(i only have a cdrom therefore i made a .mdf(iso))
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<Blue89> I meant in ubuntu
<shalos> opengl.. like XGL?
<Blue89> I don't remember the name
<shalos> compiz.. wobbly windows and what not?
<Blue89> your desktops are sides of cube that rotates when you move mouse off screen
<shalos> yea thats compiz
<Flannel> Blue89: #ubuntu-xgl
<shalos> ya need dapper i think.. theres tons of guides
<Flannel> Blue89: it's super easy.
<Blue89> Flannel, ok
<NateBHere> Well on my old desk top I tried Linspire.  I loved the superior way that the Linux Base OS used the computers hardware it just ran beutifully.  but I could not get any windows emulators or evironment simulators like Wine or Cedega to work so I can play a couple of my games and take advantage of the beter system resource managment.  So I checked around and quite a few people said that Ubuntu will probably work better, So I figured I'd try.
<shalos> NateBHere youll definatly need the  fglrx drivers then when ya set it u p
<xanavim> NateBHere: if it works with Linspire, it will work with Ubuntu
<AppleBoy> this is kind of a shot in the dark, but is anybody in here a doctor and/or pharmacist? (sorry for being off topic, but I really need to find one because the local pharmacy is closed)
<xanavim> NateBHere: also, you can check compatibility with Linux before buying a laptop - www.linuxlaptops.com, http://tuxmobil.org/compaq.html, etc.  if you're serious about using Linux then you should check there before buying hardware
<NateBHere> That's the thing they wouldn't work under Linspire.  That's why I desided to try Ubuntu, besides the recomendations
<Falluccer> hello
<Bilford> Im upgrading to Dapper Drake now
<shalos> ive had cedega  working on a compaq 5000 zx before.. had  an ati 9600.. worked pretty good
<xanavim> AppleBoy: rofl
<AppleBoy> xanavim: what?
<Bilford> Do Windows games run faster under Cedega than they do on Windows?
<NateBHere> that www.linuxlaptops.com does not work.
<xanavim> NateBHere: why is that?
<AppleBoy> xanavim: what's so funny?
<Bilford> whats the question
<NateBHere> That is what I am looking to find out Linux seams to use the computer better so I'm hoping that games run better under it
<Falluccer> I have a netgear wg111v2 wireless usb adaoter
<NateBHere> that link just does not go anywhere
<Falluccer> and it only comes with windows drivers
<xanavim> NateBHere: linux wasn't designed as a gaming platform per se
<NateBHere> I get a cannot find server error
<AlmtyBob> I very much doubt windows games run faster on a windows emu
<xanavim> NateBHere: that's odd, I just loaded the page
<shalos> i dunno nate.. way i understand it cedega emulates windows to  run the games.. that and ati drivers  pretty much suck on linux
<Bilford> It seems unlikely, but Ive heard it might be true
<Flannel> NateBHere: no www.
<NateBHere> try no www?
<Bilford> Windows games running faster on Cedega than on Windows
<Flannel> yeah.
<hyperstream> is there no applications such as fantom cd / deamon tools for linux ?
<Falluccer> how do i install the drivers'
<Flannel> hyperstream: what do they do?
<hyperstream> emulate cd/dvd devices
<Falluccer> can i use prism 54
<me2win> hyperstream: mount the image
<hyperstream> i have
<hyperstream> it still asks for me to insert the battle field 2 disk
<samuli> someone want to tell me good options to mount another ext3 partition so I'm the owner with all permissions?
<hyperstream> ive tryed mount it at /media/cdrom0 as well
<hyperstream> mounting*
<samuli> for some reason stuff like umask=0007, uid=samuli etc. just gives errors.
<_jason> samuli: those options are not valid for ext3, use chown and chmod once the drive is mounted instead
<Bilford> did anyone go to the Linux expo in Washington last week
<samuli> _jason, any tried chown, but I got the feeling it'd be just lot more easier to have the permissions right in the fstab.
<samuli> but g
<samuli> I guess that's not possible then?
<_jason> samuli: not really, ext3 files can properly use permissions
<samuli> so what do you suggest for chmod and chown. I'm already owner of the folder I'm mounting to.
<me2win> samuli: you wanna use fstab to do it?
<_jason> samuli: once it is mounted, you then modify the permissions
<GTroy> I've got a dual head with twin view going.....but now direct rendering
<samuli> me2win, I'd prefer that way yes.
<GTroy> sorry no direct rendering
<shalos> gtroy what drivers are you tryin to use?
<GTroy> 8156
<me2win> samuli: try this:    /dev/hdXX /mount/point rw 0 #
<Badm4n> any1 know what the name of packaged of webmail that support pop3 ? not imap like squirel
<GTroy> shalos, the newest ones
<Badm4n> any1 know what the name of packaged of webmail that support pop3 ? not imap like squirel/horde
<GTroy> came out like 2 weeks ago
<samuli> me2win, but that makes it available for everyone to mess around, doesn't it?
<shalos> nvidia then
<GTroy> shalos, wouldn't have any other carrd
<shalos> haha i agree
<me2win> sampan: yeah, sorry, thought thats what you wanted
<apew> #pancabudi
<GTroy> !twinview
<ubotu> GTroy: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GTroy> !dri
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GTroy
<samuli> me2win, I have the 'rw' option there now, but I'd prefer to be only one to write there.
<shalos> take it xorg.conf is all settup right?
<GTroy> so far
<popey> Badm4n: why pop3?
<GTroy> dual head seems fine
<GTroy> different res, but that's ok
<Badm4n> i need to create like a cosmo.com that can pop3 from my other server
<shalos> the nvidia line in devices and all that.. not nv..
<Bilford> 22 min until Dapper Dan is finished
<me2win> samuli: easiest way to do it if you are worried about others messing with stuff, just use your file browser with root privelages when you want to make edits to the partition
<popey> Badm4n: fetchmail
<GTroy> shalos, yes
<zcat[1] > dapper who?
<YoussefAssad> morning folks
<Bilford> lol
<popey> Bilford: dapper drake
<GTroy> ok, I'm guessing I have dri, but I'm not able to use 3d
<Badm4n> ok ty
<shalos> i dont really use twin veiw
<GTroy> sorry for the misstep shalos
<Madpilot> me2win, running Nautilus w/ sudo isn't the best idea... too easy to mess things up
<Bilford> Dapper Drake
<YoussefAssad> quick question, in ubuntu what is the most common way employed to manage sysv services?
<hintswen> can someone help me, i'm trying to install ubuntu. I don't know how to edit partition tables
<shalos> yea no 3d acceleration then
<GTroy> I'll look for that in the how to
<NateBHere> Well wish me luck gonna try the  Live boot again.
<xpc> asd
<hyperstream> how can i mount a iso so it looks like its comming from /dev/hdd(this is where my cdrom mounts from when i insert a cd into my cdrom) i want to mount a game .iso in order to bypass a cd check. at the moment when i mount it . it looks like this: /home/hyperstream/BF2 DVD.MDF    2.0G  2.0G     0 100% /media/cdrom0   <------ when i mount a normal cd it looks like this: /dev/hdd               50M   50M     0 100% /media/cdrom0
<Badm4n> popey : how to few my fetchmail from web browser
<shalos> thats  weird.. n ot sure without more info.. usually nvidia glx package just works.
* Badm4n already install then what ?
<popey> Badm4n: you don't you use it from your pc
<xpc> !sex kat
<Badm4n> yes
<ubotu> xpc: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* Badm4n already apt-get install fetchmail
<Badm4n> then ?
<GTroy> ok shalos
<xpc> gatvj
<zcat[1] > hyperstream: rename the .iso file to hdz and put it in /dev directory, then mount it loopback.. that should fool the ckeck?
<hintswen> can someone help me, i'm trying to install ubuntu. I don't know how to edit partition tables
<xpc> gatoveej
<zcat[1] > then it will appear as /dev/hdz right?
<xpc> ASD
<xpc> asd
<shalos> what are ya tryin to do hintswen?
<hintswen> install ubuntu
<shalos> well yea.. i take it ya have a windows partition still?
<xpc> ubuntu
<hintswen> i stuffed up something and was getting a boot failure so i'm just installing it again, i didn't have anything i needed anyway
<hintswen> i have a ubuntu partition not a windows partition lol
<hintswen2> ok
<zcat[1] > tell it to use the whole drive, go with what the installer suggests..
<shalos> yea if ya dont have anything on it ya want to keep
<hintswen> the installer is giving me the option to manually edit the partitions, that's the only option
<zcat[1] > weird..
<shalos> well ya can just delete all the parititions and have it automaticly fill the  empty  space??
<hintswen> yes but i don't know how to do that
<h3h_timo> how can i uninstall limewire?
<Flannel> h3h_timo: how did you install it?
<samuli> h3h_timo, sudo apt-get remove limewire?
<h3h_timo> i tried that
<GTroy> how can I tell which linux driver I'm using?
<h3h_timo> and i cant remember how i installed it
<GTroy> sorry nvidia?
<shalos> well if your in manual mod.. it  should list the partitions.. ya can select them and delete them.. or format them and remount them
<shalos> glxinfo gtroy? should say it
<GTroy> ok cool, thanks shalos
<orbin> Flannel, samuli : he probably used the shell script:
<cipi604> got anyone working opera on 6.06?
<orbin> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<hyperstream> zcat[1] , ill try that
<hintswen> well it's not...
<Guest_105> hi
<zcat[1] > alt-F2 and start a terminal, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=2   ; that will flatten the mbr and partition table.. after that the ubuntu install won't worry about what's already installed.
<hintswen> i selected manually edit partitions and i have trhese options...
<shalos> gtroy more exact glxinfo | grep NVIDIA
<h3h_timo> alright i know how i installed limewire
<Guest_105> I can't find the "terminal" :-(
<hintswen> configure software RAID, donfigure the logical volume manager, guided partitioning, help on partitioning, undo changes to partitions, finish partiting and write changed to disk
<h3h_timo> i followed the guide in the gnutella forums
<h3h_timo> and you use alien i guess??
<Madpilot> Guest_105, Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<GTroy> shalos, no extension "GLX"
<shalos> hintswen.. doesnt show  ya empty space  or your old partitions or anything
<hintswen> nope
<Guest_105> mmm
<orbin> h3h_timo: sounds like you installed converted an rpm to a deb file and installed manually then
<shalos> hintswen thats odd.. harddrive still alive
<hintswen> yeah i guess it is
<hintswen> well i hope it is!
<orbin> h3h_timo: open up synatpic, then click on status at the bottom left, then open installed (local)
<orbin> h3h_timo: should be there
<shalos> GTroy it didnt show the driver number and vidia version?
<h3h_timo> yep
<h3h_timo> thank you
<orbin> yw
<hyperstream> zcat[1] , nope :(. ii can hear it attempting to boot my cdrom in my pc
<GTroy> shalos, nope
<shalos> yea thats not  right..
<hintswen> ?
<pyrotic> Ok, I need help getting a driver that will have hardware accelleration, for my "GeForce MX/MX 400"... I want to play Wolfenstein Enemy Territory.. any ideas?
<HIGH-FREQ> does anyone get this in dmesg and know how to fix it... ????   prism2_config() failed    <<<-----i think thats why my pcmcia card isn't being listed cuz its not configing the prism2.5 card
<orbin> ubotu: tell pyrotic about nvidia
<shalos> whats  your xorg.con look like  gtroy?
<GTroy> what's the posting page?
<GTroy> shalos
<shalos> hintswen im not sure on your problem.. if your harddrives not showing up not really sure what that could be
<hintswen> umm i think i'll just put windows on then ubuntu again, long way but might fix
<GTroy> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<hintswen> migth have killed my hard drive
<samuli> what's the difference between hard- and symbolic link?
<shalos> hintswen does the hd show up in bios on boot?
<hintswen> i have no idea
<GTroy> shalos, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13975
<shalos> k ill take a look
<samuli> what I'm trying to accomplish is to make link to /dir where I mounted my other ext3 partition.
<siccness> samuli: I did learn that but sadly forgotten
<hintswen> omg no... i don't think it does
<shalos> gtroy comment out load "dri" in the modules section.. see if that  does it
<hintswen> Pri Master: Not installes
<hintswen> installed*
<shalos> thats not good hintswen
<GTroy> ok
<byen> guyswhat would be the best way to break a 7gb partition got Ubuntu if I want to keep a seperate /home
<zcat[1] > hintswen: sounds like your drive might be jumpered wrong.. probably been booting as solo slave since you got it..
<Madpilot> byen, 4Gb for root and 3Gb for /home?
<shalos> what about the swap?
<hintswen> doesn't say swap
<hintswen> it's got my cd drive and disk drive, that's all
<byen> Madpilot: would that be sufficient?
<byen> for both?
<shalos> so bios  only shows cddrive and floppy  drive?
<hintswen> yes
<hintswen> which means i stuffed my hdd?
<Madpilot> byen, Ubuntu's basic install is ~1.8Gb - so at least 3Gb should be root - it's your call, that isn't a lot of space to play with no matter how you cut it
<pyrotic> orbin I followed the instructions as told, and it says to do this "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" but when I do, I get "command not found"
<zcat[1] > hintswen: very unlikely.
<byen> yeah.. may i shud just have one root and sit home in it too as i have it now.. just to play it safe
<GTroy> no luck shalos
<tokeman> howdee
<shalos> hintswen make  sure its settup right.. should be a primary hdd on its own ide cable if thats all you have in the system
<orbin> pyrotic: what's the exact error?
<hintswen> it is
<pyrotic> orbin " bash: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<pyrotic>  "
<samuli> pyrotic, are you sure you have that installed then?
<hintswen> 1 min i switch the ide cable, maybe the cable is stuffed(unlikely)
<zcat[1] > hintswen: set the drive to 'CS' and connect it to the last connector on the cable. Make sure the other end is definately in IDE1 not IDE2 ..
<byen> My system crashed while upgrading from Breezy to Dapper.. my question wud be .. would updating from flight 7 to final be ok?
<orbin> pyrotic: yeah, i have an ati card actually
<pyrotic> samuli I followed the instructions, just as it said to do so.
<|Sivik|> byen: should be
<pyrotic> orbin hm..
<|Sivik|> byen: when the final finally comes out
<samuli> pyrotic, and kept your eyes for error messages?
* orbin defers to samuli 
<zcat[1] > sane for the cdrom but use IDE2 on the motherboard
<hintswen> 'CS'
<hintswen> ?
<zcat[1] > cable select..
<shalos> cable select
<hintswen> k
<shalos> what he said
<pyrotic> samuli Yes, it had me use Synaptec, so there was no errors.
<zcat[1] > then go into bios and set all four drives to AUTO
<samuli> okay.
<hintswen> it's on master
<pyrotic> Synaptic*
<byen> ok.. thanks |Sivik|.. just that my system went crazy after i upgraded toda morning and now im scared
<byen> heck.. i'll take the jump
<byen> its Ubuntu :P
<samuli> pyrotic, well it still seems you don't have that installed, so maybe you could check it out?
<shalos> gtroy i dont see really anything wrong with your xorg
<antonio_> I am downloading KDE and a crapload (500mb) of other apss using apt from Ubunto 5.10 breezy badger.. is it all going to install itasself etc nicely and offer me to use KDE upon logout ?
<samuli> do something like sudo apt-get install what-you-said-.
<vbgunz> can qt apps look native on Gnome?
<Flannel> antonio_: at the login screen you can select gnome or kde.  under 'session'
<pyrotic> samuli hm.. I'm a newb.. so.. yea'..
<|Sivik|> byen: i'm having problems with x-chating dieing
<samuli> antonio, yeah. (if all goes well :)
<antonio_> awsome, cheers
<orbin> antonio_: how are you getting kde?  via kubuntu-desktop?
<antonio_> i went a little overboard and swtiched universe on not thinking it might no have been the best idea considering my novice knowledge
<pyrotic> samuli I have a nVidia GeForce MX/MX 400
<samuli> pyrotic, just do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-config
<nootrope> how can i find out if the proper driver for my USB wifi card is loaded using lsmod? what do i look for?
<antonio_> orbin  - no.. using the synaptic
<byen> |Sivik|: nothing compared to my upgrade... My gnome boots without wondow borders.. my XFCE takes abt 15 minutes to boot and my Broadcom graphics card is not even recognized...
<samuli> pyrotic, and mind that if it starts installing that, you probably don't have the other packages either.
<byen> my volume control is borked too
<orbin> antonio_: i meant by the kubuntu-desktop package
<|Sivik|> byen: thats crazy
<Madpilot> antonio_, Universe is pretty safe - it's all supposed to work in Ubuntu
<|Sivik|> byen: what kind of video card?
<pyrotic> samuli couldn't find package.
<shalos> byen was your breezy customized a lot.. jsut curious
<james050286> hey what can i use to view .wmv?
<GTroy> shalos, brb
<GTroy> yeah, it works, but without 3d rendering
<samuli> pyrotic, so you don't have right repositories enabled in the sources.list then.
<pyrotic> samuli - Hmm...?
<byen> shalos: nope.. just themes
<samuli> !tell pyrotic about easyubuntu
<xanavim> james050286: vlc, xine
<byen> that is what is making me crazy.. there was nothing that i changed
<tokeman> I'm still having problems with sound, I installed all the ALSA drivers and still can't get any  sound cards up I have used.
<siccness> What's with xmms playing mp3s with the volume louder than ~75%?
<antonio_> orbin  - i dont think thats what downloafding, im using ordinary ubuntu at the moment if thats what you mean.. im just downloading normal kde.. noit kubuntu
<cafuego> byen: Your broadcom is not a gfx card.
<samuli> pyrotic, that's a good 'n easy app to do muchos things to get you started :)
<g1gaman> can anybody help me, please. the problem: i created a new panel in gnome and then i changed it's size. then this panel and other one started to blink and finally both dissapeared. now i am able only  to create program launchers on desktop or use terminal. how to get my panels back?
<pyrotic> samuli Ok, Thanks, but the link provided in there, did not work.
<orbin> antonio_: i understand...the recommended way to get kde if you're using default ubuntu/gnome is to grab the kubuntu-desktop package
<pyrotic> !easyubuntu
<blank_> how do i list the processes, everything's closed but whenever I run 'sudo apt-get' it says 'cant get excluseive lock'
<cafuego> byen: ANyway, it's nor working coz it has a native driver that requires firmware. Youc an either do that or disable it and keep using  ndiswrapper. The wiki page ubotu told you about explains it all.
<byen> cafuego: I also tried compling it with ndiswrapper and it says that the driver is alreasy installed
<hintswen> i can't get the plastic thing from the hdd out
<samuli> pyrotic, It might be down for now, but try again later.
<hintswen> to change it to cs
<|Sivik|> byen: what kind of video card?
<blank_> how can i list processes that are running, i keep forgetting
<byen> ATi Radeon 7500
<pyrotic> samuli I stand corrected, the 2nd link worked fine.
<shalos> hintswen got tweezers?
<blank_> ps aux or something?
<antonio_> orbin : i should have come here first then huh.. i have just wasted a few hundred megs haha.. so where might i aquire this packege?
<|Sivik|> byen: i can help you with the broadcom wireless card
<Madpilot> blank_, are you running Synaptic?
<pyrotic> samuli how do you install a tar file?
<pyrotic> samuli tar.gz
<hintswen> tries that, they can't get it
<blank_> Madpilot, of course not, everything's closed
<hintswen> tried*
<blank_> i was, but 'closed' it, hence why i'd ilke to know if it's running or something
<orbin> antonio_: the metapackage itself is in main...i think it grabs packages from universe though
<hintswen> end is 2 thick still :(
<orbin> antonio_: but yeah, getting it via kubuntu-desktop is only ~120Mb :)
<shalos> really? should be that hard heh
<hintswen> it is :(
<byen> |Sivik|: My system is so unstable I think its better i reinstall.. thanks ! lemme try a fresh install
<HunterZ> hello
<|Sivik|> byen: k
<shalos> sometimes ya can get the jumpers with a fingernail they have a little edge on them usually
<antonio_> damn it lol.. see i went insane and grabbed just about everything under the sun for kde media/office/app/game/dev wise
<blank_> I ran 'ps aux | grep "pid"' and nothing having to do with apt-get is running
<blank_> I wonder what's wrong
<antonio_> inluding all the wastefull gadgets
<hintswen> nope :(
<samuli> pyrotic, download it, open in archive manager, unpack it somewhere, then go to that directory in terminal and do sudo python easyubuntu.py
<g1gaman> may i ask once again?
<orbin> antonio_: yeah, poor little modem :)
<|Sivik|> don't feel bad, everything here is dieing
<|Sivik|> especially oo
<blank_> Madpilot, this is the error i get
<blank_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<blank_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<hintswen> i can't get it!!
<siccness> Anyone else experience distorion in XMMS with volume control above around 75%?
<orbin> siccness: lower pcm in colume control
<g1gaman> can anybody help me, please. the problem: i created a new panel in gnome and then i changed it's size. then this panel and other one started to blink and finally both dissapeared. now i am able only  to create program launchers on desktop or use terminal. how to get my panels back?
<shalos> its just a peice of plastic around two metal pins.. if that helps. do what ya gotta do lol
<siccness> Ah, thanks, orbin.
<orbin> s/colume/volume
<siccness> Much appreciated.
<siccness> heh :)
<hintswen> lol
<blank_> how do i end a process
<slackern> everytime you play with your panels a kitten dies
<shalos> lol
<blank_> pkill -9 <pid>
<blank_> ?
<antonio_> gah.. the download just finished but missed a heap of stuff and i clicked to install anyway
<g1gaman> slackern, what should i do?
<antonio_> this may potentially break the system
<slackern> try pressing alt+f2
<slackern> do you get a run-command window then?
<samuli> antonio_ missed from the kubuntu-desktop download?
<siccness> Hang on, that doesn't work though orbin. Because when I lower PCM, it lowers XMMS at the same time?
<zcat[1] > hmm .. I think I need to get the source of kmix, so I can have a volume slider that goes to 11!!!
* hyperstream Most Likely Quake 4'ing (Auto-dead after 20 min idle) (Log: ON)
* hyperstream is back. Gone for 20 min 4 sec.
<samuli> it shouldn't break gnome.. kde. Probably :)
<shalos> :-)
<Madpilot> hyperstream, kill the auto-away spam, please
<g1gaman> slackern, no
<blank_> how do i force a kill with pkill
<pyrotic> samuli - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13976 -
<samuli> antonio_ just try and install rest of the stuff again :)
<NoUse> zcat[1]  Why don't you just make ten louder and make ten be the top number and make that a little louder?
<antonio_> no not from the kubuntu from the synaptic downl;oad, the 500 mb one
<orbin> siccness: works ok for me? :-/
<zcat[1] > nonono.. I want a slider that goes to 11..
<slackern> g1gaman, hmm you could just kill X and get back to gdm with control+alt+backspace too, but that would kill whatever applications you have running.
<orbin> blank_: pkill -9 iirc
<blank_> yay i fixed everything on my own
<NoUse> zcat[1]  yeah I was quoting spinal tap :-)
<siccness> orbin: Hmm, this is weird. Does xmms run through PCM standard?
<blank_> orbin, it was actually sudo kill -9 <pid> :D
<g1gaman> slackern, its ctrl+alt+f2
<orbin> blank_: heh, ok then
<samuli> pyrotic, I'm not sure if this is going to help, but try going into the actual easyubuntu directory and sudo python again.
<orbin> siccness: not sure
<slackern> g1gaman, to get a terminal, but not killing X
<siccness> Hmm, interesting.
<antonio_> jesus.. just got a pop-up in synaptic after the install finished .. the following problems were found on your system (Insert absaloute plethora of failures here)  lol
<orbin> siccness: search the forum
<pyrotic> samuli I can open the easyubuntu.py file.. but what do I do with it
<samuli> pyrotic, I just fired easyubuntu myself and it's working fine for me.
<siccness> Yeah, tried.
<siccness> Doesn't matter, I'll just leave it ona round 75%
<siccness> and crank the fuck outta Master ;)
<hintswen> >:( this is so anoying
<slackern> g1gaman, i guess you could login in a terminal with ctrl+alt+f2 and try 'gnome-panel &'
<siccness> Excuse my language though, heh.
* zcat[1]  doesn't actually know the spinal tap thing except 2nd hand.. but it gets quoted everywehre.. )
<samuli> pyrotic, type cd ~/Desktop/easyubuntu && sudo python easyubuntu.py
<syke> hi!
<syke> how do I find out what changes there are between flight 7 and the current daily iso?
<samuli> pyrotic, probably isn't going to help, but it's worth to try.
<orbin> siccness: that's what i do
<g1gaman> slackern, and then?
<pyrotic> samuli ok that last one worked...
<siccness> Yeah, lower pcm and crank master?
<samuli> pyrotic, cool.
<slackern> try ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X and see if the gnome-panel is running
<orbin> siccness: yeah, not the swearing thing lol
<siccness> Heheh :P
<zcat[1] > i set my levels so the output is about line level, then I crank it at the amp.
<siccness> zcat, ahh ok.
<pyrotic> samuli Thanks :D
<zcat[1] > that seems to get the best sound.
<siccness> My speakers aren't anything special anyway, so eh.
<zizie> where i can edit how the phpmyadmin will user username and pass ?
<zizie> cause when i apt-get install phpmyadmin
<zizie> i cant enter my phpadmin
<hintswen> i got it!
<NoUse> zizie try root and no password
<NoUse> zizie phpmyadmin just uses MySQL's internal authentication
<zcat[1] > hintswen: is your cdrom on the same cable, or on it's own one/
<slackern> zizie,  this wiki will maybe be of help setting a password for your user in mysql so you can login in phpmyadmin. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<hintswen> cd is on it's own
<zcat[1] > good!
<hintswen> cd on own, disk on own and hdd on own
<zcat[1] > 80-conductor cable?
<hintswen> ?] 
<siccness> I hope BB will be able to upgrade to DD when it comes to final.
<h3h_timo> !xfce
<ubotu> xfce is, like, totally, a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<Madpilot> siccness, dist-upgrading is easy (from Breezy to Dapper, say)
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. 80-way cable is thinner and flatter.. 40-way is like your floppy drive cable..
<siccness> Madpilot: Yeah, I figured it'll be easy but people have been saying their upgrades haven't been that successful.
<siccness> So I'm just hoping for the best when the day comes.
<hintswen> i'm lost
<xpc> asd
<Madpilot> siccness, yeah. I had some trouble going from Hoary->Breezy, but mostly that was self-inflicted thru ignorance :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<siccness> Heh, that's where my issues will as well. My knowledge on Linux is extremely limited.
<siccness> But I'm loving Ubuntu so much.
<shalos> theres two types of cables.. 40 and 80 pins.. but im confused hintswen.. didnt the harddrive work before?
<YoussefAssad> in the default firefox which comes with 5.10, is there a problem with the about:config page? Or do I have a freak installation?
<samuli> I really would like nautilus not to show those symbolic link thingies in icons.
<samuli> any ideas how to do that?
<hintswen> it worked... but i tried to add a 30GB hdd and it all stuffed up
<siccness> samuli: I try to avoid nautilus as much as possible. Seems to be buggy.
<samuli> siccness, :)
<zizie> where i can edit how the phpmyadmin will user username and pass ? cause when i apt-get install phpmyadmin i cant enter my phpadmin
<slackern> zizie,  this wiki will maybe be of help setting a password for your user in mysql so you can login in phpmyadmin. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<hintswen> hdd still not recognised by bios
<shalos> can ya  feel it spin up any?
<NoUse> zizie did you try what I sent you?
<ubuntu_> set jumper correct?
<siccness> IDE cable the right way?
<hintswen> yes
<hintswen> yes-i have idiot proof ide cable
<zizie> which one ?
<NoUse> zizie try root with no password, phpmyadmin just uses MySQLs internal authenication
<zizie> <NoUse> zizie try root with no password, phpmyadmin just uses MySQLs internal authenication <-- already try... result == same... failed
<hintswen> :'(
<siccness> hintswen: How does that work, I'm assuming it's jsut those plastic clips on them to ensure they only go in one way>
<hintswen> yeah that's the 1
<zizie> b4 using apache2 i use lampp/xampp that use username and password
<hintswen> not a clip, but a bump
<siccness> Is there 3 connectors?
<shalos> yea
<hintswen> yes, there's 3
<siccness> Make sure the long part of the ide cable is connected to the motherboard
<vbgunz> can qt apps appear native on Gnome? right now qt apps look ugly as hell... Is there anything that can make a qt app take on the Gnome look?
<hintswen> it is
<siccness> Hmm, buggered if I know then :P
<siccness> Sorry, heh :|
<shalos> yea definatly sounds right to me
<Madpilot> vbgunz, there is a package that can help a bit... qtconfig, I think it's called
<hintswen> :(
<siccness> hintswen: Could be a faulty drive, but I doubt it.
<siccness> You got a spare drive around?
<vbgunz> Madpilot: ok, I will look into it!
<hintswen> well the drive worked b4, so i just stuffed it up :(
<siccness> or even another IDE device?
<shalos> if its not showing up in  bios that sounds bad to me
<Madpilot> vbgunz, "qt3-qtconfig" is the package - start it w/ "qtconfig"
<siccness> Try hooking up a CD-ROM to it.
<siccness> and see if gets detected
<hintswen> umm... i have the 30GB drive but it has windows on it i think, an i have a cd drive
<vbgunz> Madpilot: ok, I will let you know how it works!
<Madpilot> vbgunz, it's not perfect, but it helps make the qt stuff look a bit less alien ;)
<shalos> wait ya have two harddrives on that ide cable?
<hintswen> no, just the 120
<vbgunz> Madpilot: very cool, better than it is now I hope :)
<hintswen> i tried to put the 30 and it stuffed up, so i took it out
<siccness> hintswen: Hook the CD-Drive up to the connector that you're trying to get the HDD to work on
<siccness> If that works, then it's more than likely a fault with the HDD.
<siccness> If not, it could be IDE cable, or IDE connector on motherboard.
<shalos> yea
<siccness> You really hope it's either HDD or IDE Cable, because if it's the Motherboard connector then ouch.
<shalos> yea ya can look.. make sure there arnt any bent pins on the motherboard or the hdd
<hintswen> ?
<NateBHere> Well, I got the Live boot to work, but now it will not connect to the internet.  Any suggestions?
<samuli> natebhere, have you configured it properly?
<siccness> That's true, bent pins will cause them to not show up, although it shouldn't even post.
<shalos> the tons of  pins ya put the connector into.. make sure none of them are bent
<NateBHere> I dunno first time trying to use Ubuntu.
<shalos> heh.. saying what a computer should do and what it actually does..
<hintswen> what if i switch the ide cables on my hdd and cd drive?
<NateBHere> I am using a Compaq Pressario and my inter net connction is off of a local Wi/Fi hot spot.
<hintswen> leave the bit connected to motherboard, just switch where it's connected to the device
<vbgunz> Madpilot: it still looks ugly :(
<kakeman> i have problem with sounds... and cd drives and card reader... they all are gone
<Madpilot> vbgunz, that's because qt is ugly :|
<vbgunz> :/
<shalos> well to test out the cable on the hdd.. yea but shouldnt leave it that way
<vbgunz> looks good on KDE but Gnome... yak...
<NateBHere> I know nothing of the ISP that it is from.  Jus tthat Windows does all the work for me.  Can you tell me what information I need to gather from the connection to import to Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> vbgunz, but if you fiddle with qtconfig a bit, you can at least get qt stuff looking inconspicious in Gnome...
<vbgunz> am going to see what I can do... at least you gave me a head start :)
<shalos> natebhere have ya set  your access point and security key?
<kakeman> i can hear very very little sound from speakers... master 100% and PCM81%
<NateBHere> I will have to say no be cause I have no idea what you are talking about.  remember I am new to linux.
<shalos> well its windows too.. your wireless network has  a name..and should have a security password using wep  or wpa
<shalos> your gunna need that  information
<hintswen> ok... here's hat i did...
<NateBHere> Well, like I said Windows did alll the work for me,  It just found the signal and connected to it
<NateBHere> No password
<hintswen> unpluged the ide cable fromt he cd drive, unpluged the IDE cable from hdd and pluged that into a different cd drivr
<shalos> it should be in system/administration networking
<hintswen> BIOS said cd drive is connected
<kakeman> all started when i played ET and my computer screen sudently go black..
<siccness> so cd drive worked, but hdd didnt?
<shalos> ouch
<hintswen> yes
<siccness> ok
<siccness> thats better than the mobo
<shalos> true
<kakeman> i think that hdd is cd drive? :-/
<siccness> uhm, what mobo/bios is it?
<NateBHere> Data encryption is disabled.  So it is not WEP
<shalos> make sure the hdd has no bent pins..
<hintswen> AMIBIOS
<siccness> heh, was hoping for bios revision but ok
<NateBHere> network authentication is open
<NateBHere> not WPA
<hintswen> Version 1.21.12
<shalos> natebhere are you  using the network settings manager.. ya can click your wireless card and select your essid or wireless network name
<high-freq2> ok this is ridiculous....anyone ever see a   prism2_config() fail   on bootup?  it says in dmesg for this XI-325 wireless b pcmcia card....anyone know whattup?
<g1gaman> slackern, can you repeat, please, what i should do at run command screen?
<kakeman> how i can check that linux finds my cd-drive...
<g1gaman> slackern, i am the guy who lost panels in gnome
<zizie> #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured) <-- what this mean ?
<spikeb> heh
<siccness> what motherboard is it hintswen?
<hintswen> i have no idea
<siccness> ok what cpu is it?
<shalos> is the computer like a compaq  or somethin hints?
<hintswen> i dunno lmao
<kakeman> i wound my cd drives!!!
<siccness> lol ok, do you know what speed the cpu is?
<siccness> eg: 1600mhz
<hintswen> umm... 2.4ghz i think
<kakeman> me?
<siccness> ok, that rules out bios related (dont ask, train of thought is out of wack)
<shalos> might say when  you boot up on the bios messages sometimes
* spikeb flaunts his 1.43ghz processor
<hintswen> it's 2.4
<spikeb> er, that's 1.42
<siccness> heh, 1.42ghz, what's that? AMD Athlon t'bird?
<hintswen> 1 sec i'll find it in my logs
<spikeb> siccness: G4
<siccness> i meant spikeb :P
<siccness> Ohh ok
<spikeb> mac mini :)
<Bilford> does Ubuntu run faster than Windows
<kakeman> +2100 1.82Ghz
<kakeman> Bilford, if u tune it
<siccness> opt165 1.8 :P
<Bilford> kakeman- I dont know how to do things like that
<NateBHere> Shalos - I don't understand what you are talking about.  I am sorry I am so ignorant.  Thanks, for you patcients, in trying to help me.
<spikeb> it does, on my machine
<siccness> hintswen: Ok, shalos recommended checking HDD pins, not a bad idea.
<spikeb> of course, windows doesn' teven run on this machine
<shalos> its okay nate.. your panel at the top.. system/administration... networking i think it is.. should show all your network devices
<hintswen> CPU: Intel Pentium 4 , 2.39 GHz, 512KB
<zizie> root@safana:/usr# mysql -u root
<zizie> ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<siccness> Nice :)
<hintswen> that's what it is
<zizie> failed
<zizie> how to fix it ?
<NateBHere> How do I tell Ubuntu to use the Wi/Fi signal that is in my area so that I can use the internet while using Ubuntu
<siccness> If I recall correctly, being the 800 chip, nice OCing ;P
<hintswen> ok what did u say to do?
<siccness> hintswen: Check the HDD pins
<NateBHere> Yes
<hintswen> <hintswen> OS: WinXP Professional 5.1 SP2 (Build #2600) CPU: Intel Pentium 4 , 2.39 GHz, 512KB Video: Radeon 9000 Series (1024x768x32bpp 60Hz) Sound: C-Media Wave Device Memory: Used: 407/512MB Uptime: 6d 14h 6m 31s HD: Free: 13.35 GB/111.76 GB Connection: ADMtek AN983 10/100 PCI Adapter @ 100.0 Mbps (Rec: 935.51MB Sent: 156.85MB)
<shalos> check you harddrive pines.. they should all be really straight
<NateBHere> it does
<hintswen> that's what it WAS
<hintswen> ok brb
<NateBHere> I am in the device manager is that what you are talking about
<hintswen> the ping on motherboard or hdd?
<siccness> hdd
<kakeman> Bilford, installing openbox or fluxbox or xubuntu-desktop or enlightenment or... u can find howtos from google
<hintswen> pins*
<hintswen> k
<shalos> no should be networking natebhere..
<siccness> motherboards should be fine because you got the CD to work off it.
<NateBHere> hold on sorry
<Bilford> kakeman- those are speed tweakers?
<Madpilot> Bilford, they're lighter desktops than Gnome or KDE
<kakeman> those are light desktops
<Bilford> anyone, Im currently in the process of upgrading to Dapper Drake
<Bilford> oh
<shalos> yea xubuntu really brings old computers back to life lemme tell ya
<NateBHere> I pulled up the network connection Properties window for my Wi/Fi signal
<NateBHere> Is that wat you are talking about
<shalos> yea
<shalos> should be able to s elect your network in there
<yorkdan> how do i save a file that is protected?
<YoussefAssad> from ubuntu to ubuntu+1, this can be apt-gotten cleanly, yes?
<yorkdan> ITS WONT LET ME SAVE
<Madpilot> YoussefAssad, with dist-upgrade, yes
<YoussefAssad> Madpilot: lovely, thanks
<Bilford> yorkdan, run it with Sudo
<NateBHere> yep selleced the network, and opened up the properties menue for it.
<shalos> yorkdan.. run gedit as  sudo
<yorkdan> I did
<yorkdan> ok
<Madpilot> yorkdan, what are you trying to edit?
<yorkdan> thanks
<yorkdan> editting a webmin file
<shalos> yea nate.. dont have my laptop up or id check for ya.. but where it says essid.. click on it and select your network.. or type in your network name
<hintswen> the pins are straight
<NateBHere> Network name (ssid) ?
<shalos> umm  yea perhaps
<siccness> hintswen: Sounds like a dead HDD.
<shalos> hints does  the harddrive spin up at all on boot?
<NateBHere> it is greyed out and has a name in it
<hintswen> dam :(
<hintswen> that means i stuffed it up
<shalos> oh.. is the connection enabled natebhere?
<hintswen> i have no idea :(
<NateBHere> Yeah t is what I am using right now
<smick> anyone here use rosegarden?
<siccness> hintswen: Ok, with the hdd connected/powered.
<siccness> listen closely, and tell us if yuo hear it spinning
<shalos> put a finger on it ya shoudl be able to feel it
<hintswen> :( that means i gotta plug it all back in again lol
<hintswen> brb
<shalos> nate are you using breezy badger?
<siccness> hintswen: Heh, yeah it's a lot of work mate, but so be it :)
<hintswen> 5.1
<yorkdan> sudeo edit
<NateBHere> since I've never heard that I will have tosay no.  I am using Windows XP and my net work connection is a Wi/Fi signal, I am chating with you trougth Trillian
<shalos> nate your running breezy version of ubuntu?
<NateBHere> um
<g1gaman> is there a way to restore ubuntu system or i should do a total reinstall of it?
<NateBHere> How do I find that out?
<linux_galore> NateBHere: look at the cd under windows
<shalos> well you downloaded the cd from the official site right?? i think ya have a broadcom card if you have a compaq 5000 right? might need to use ndiswrapper in breezy
<warpforge> I need help compiling. Here's my g++ output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13979
<NateBHere> so far it say v5.10
<NateBHere> Mentions GNOME
<Cisien> When installing ubuntu-ppc on a mac G3 i get an error saying something like unable to install yaboot, how do i install yaboot (I'm a mac n00b)
<shalos> yea  thats breezy..
<NateBHere> okay
<shalos> what ya said your computer was a compaq 5000 right?
<g1gaman> tell me, please, if there is a way to restore ubuntu system or i should do a total reinstall of it?
<NateBHere> yep
<yorkdan> what command do i type to edit miniserv.conf with super user rights so i can edit it and change it???
<hintswen> yeah, i can feel it
<linux_galore> warpforge: that s warning not the actual arror
<linux_galore> error*
<Flannel> yorkdan: gksudo gedit /path/to/miniserv.conf
<yorkdan> thanks
<siccness> So it's powering up..hmm
<shalos> you probably have a broadcom card. in breezy i think ya have to use ndiswrapper.. though in dapper that isnt released yet im told has support for it now
<hintswen> Sec slave drive -ATAPI incompatible
<shalos> slave drive hints?
<NateBHere> So in laymens terms remember I've never used Linux, what does that mean
<hintswen> nope
<Centaur5> If I installed the newest nvidia drivers and the card works fine is there something more I need to do so lspci doesn't say it's an unknown card?
<hintswen> got no slave drive
<hintswen> well i shouldn't
<siccness> I'm confused, hintswen.
<hintswen> i shouldn't have a slave drive
<shalos> yea.. ndiswrapper uses the windows drivers in linux to get the wireless card working.. kind of hard to use if your new like that.. you could try to use the not yet released version  of ubuntu
<shalos> thats to nate
<dutchee> hello all
<g1gaman> can anybody tell me, please, if there is a way to restore ubuntu system or i should do a total reinstall of it?
<siccness> Ok, your motherboard has two IDE connectors (Prim/Secondary)
<siccness> I'm assuming that thie HDD that doesn't work is a storage drive?
<hintswen> did i plus in hdd and cd drive to wrong 1's?
<linux_galore> g1gaman: no there is no easy way, not if your not familiar, quicker just to do a new install
<NateBHere> Okay how do I get the Not Yet Released version of Ubuntu?
<siccness> Nah, it doesn't really make much difference in where you put them.
<hintswen> k
<siccness> *Speed is an issue, but that's it.
<shalos> maybe.. but they both should be masters on the on 2 different cables
<shalos> nate hold on
<g1gaman> linux_galore, thank you :(
<Bilford> who's using Dapper Drake
<NateBHere> Okay
<dutchee> how do I see what version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<siccness> hintswen: Ok, with the working HDD..
<hintswen> ?
<samuli> Bilford, me.
<Bilford> samuli- Im installing it now
<samuli> good good :)
* spikeb is using dapper
<samuli> It's great.
<siccness> hintswen: The HDD that works, take the IDE cable out of that and put that in the supposedly faulty HDD, tell me what happens
<Bilford> spikeb
<liquidindian> Hello.  I have a problem when my machine shuts down.  It gets to the end of the shutdown sequence, but doesn't get any further.
<linux_galore> g1gaman: next time create a /home partition that way you dont lose all your personal user settings on a new install
<yorkdan> It says could not be saved?
<vineeth> dutchee:see /etc/issue
<spikeb> i have no problems at all with dapper.
<liquidindian> ie, it doesn't switch off.
<Bilford> ok
<hintswen> siccness i don't know which hdd works
<NateBHere> LOL funny mine does that in windows liquidindian
<Cisien> does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a mac G3?
<Bilford> oh, I got the blue DOS screen
<samuli> linux_galore, too bad dapper's install doesn't let one to choose /home partition.
<Bilford> almost done
<hintswen> the 120 WORKED but now it seems ike it's not working
<siccness> None of them come up on POST?
<yorkdan> I use sudo commands when edditing conf file and save and says "could not save the file|
<g1gaman> linux_galore, actually i don't need my user settings to be saved
<spikeb> i installed it on my mac mini Cisien, and it went fine
<Flannel> Cisien: just like normal.  Get the mac iso, and burn it, etc.
<linux_galore> samuli: actually it does
<Cisien> spikeb, i'm having problems installing Yaboot
<Bilford> Im not keeping any of my changed configs
<spikeb> hmm
<samuli> linux_galore, not the dapper graphical installer anyways.
<spikeb> Cisien: i've never had a problem with it, so i can't help
<Bilford> Im installing all packagers' versions
<linux_galore> samuli: yep
<Cisien> it fails to install durring the install, then i cannot figure out how to boot to the install after the install reboots
<shalos> nate https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight7 ya can try
<samuli> linuz_galero, well you tell me how, because I didn't have that luxury.
<hintswen> :(
<spikeb> that is odd, you might want to search the forums
<linux_galore> samuli: if you lazy like me get a  Mandriva Live CD and use diskdrake to setup your partitions
<shalos> hints i find it hard to beleive that it would just die  like that.. unless ya did somethin horrible to it
<hintswen> nope
<dutchee> I'm using an earlier version of ubuntu, should I upgrade to dapper?
<Cisien> yeah. Do you know how to boot custom kernels from the yaboot prompt?
<siccness> hintswen: This has gotten to the point where I really can't do much unless I was there.
<hintswen> dam :(
<hintswen> come here lol
<siccness> Sorry, you can try asking others, if they can't help, take it to your local computer repair shop.
<linux_galore> samuli: then install ubuntu
<poningru> samuli: it does allow you to choose
<samuli> linux_galore, my partitions are fine now. I'm just saying dapper's installer didn't have that option for me.
<siccness> Heh, I would if you lived by :)
<hintswen> ok
<shalos> lol only thing i could suggest is maybe try it in another computer if ya  have one
<hintswen> where u live?
<shalos> the hdd that doesnt work
<g1gaman> linux_galore, the problem seemed so ridiculous small. i resized the panel in gnome. it started to blink, and i've lost it
<linux_galore> samuli: its there in the advanced setup
<siccness> Heh, you live in Sunshine :P
<Bilford> spikeb, are you the same spikeb in the political
<samuli> linux_galore, that's what I used.
<hintswen> no i don't
<spikeb> Bilford: yeah
<linux_galore> g1gaman: aah
<hintswen> where u live?
<siccness> Hmm, where hintswen?
<hintswen> essendon lol
<siccness> Heh
<samuli> but maybe it's there.. I dunno. For me there was only root and swap to choose from.
<siccness> <--Knox
<shalos> whats that
<hintswen> close enough!
<siccness> I ain't travelling to Essendon to fix a computer :P
<linux_galore> g1gaman: I use kde not gnome so it has no meaning to me
<hintswen> come help me :D
<shalos> wheres essendon
<hintswen> :( oh well thanks for all your help
<siccness> In Melbourne, Victoria.
<Bilford> hm
<siccness> (Australia) :P
<hintswen> umm it's near sunshine?
<NateBHere> Thanks Shalos, for your help.  It's DLing so I guese I'll have to retry in the morning
<shalos> ooooh
<Bilford> I think the upgrade is complete
<hintswen> money ponds area
<dutchee> anyone there?
<Bilford> nothigns happening
<shalos> yea nate.. it should just workim hoping
<linux_galore> g1gaman: should be able to change it back under the gnome-control-centre
<shalos> yea thats a lil ways
<Bilford> how do I know if Im running Dapper Drake now?
<siccness> ^heh
<Bilford> I didnt reboot or anything
<g1gaman> linux_galore, hoe to get in to gnome control centre?
<siccness> check version
<shalos> pretty sure youll need to reboot bilford
<Bilford> ok
<samuli> bilford, well you need to reboot.
<Bilford> it didnt tell me to reboot
<spikeb> yeah reboot
<linux_galore> g1gaman: run gnome-control-centre  from the command line
<siccness> reboot ;P
<dutchee> is it worth it to upgrade to dapper?
<Bilford> ok
<siccness> What kenerl version are we up to? .16?
<hintswen> :'(
<samuli> dutchee, to me it was anyways.
<shalos> dapper or b reezy sicc?
<hintswen> i've been working on this comp all day, now it's stuffed lmao
<siccness> in terms of linux, shalos.
<shalos> oh
<shalos> i dunno
<dutchee> can you upgrade to dapper if you are using ubuntu without reinstalling?
<spikeb> yeah dutchee
<g1gaman> linux_galore, thank you very much. another question. maybe i should choose kubuntu, if i'll to reinstall system?
<samuli> dutchee, yes.
<siccness> hintswen: Heh, don't worry mate, it'll all come to you. Have a bourbon :P
<linux_galore> g1gaman: up to you I prefere Kubuntu
<siccness> Took me about 24hrs to get my computer to work, because of a stupid motherboard confliction :PP
<spikeb> haha siccness
<linux_galore> g1gaman: its a personal thing
<shalos> thats computers for ya hints.... take a break.. get a good night sleep.. dream about killing your comp.. come back at it the enxt day
<siccness> Never, ever buy DFI motherboards.
<shalos> really? heard those where the ones to buy
<siccness> Good lord no.
<siccness> They're stable once they're working.
<siccness> Getting them to work is another issue.
<NateBHere> It is realy a shame.  I've gotten Linspire to work, and I am impressed, with how well linux works, but it just takes so much effort to get it to work.  One of the project developers seriously needs to put some effort to  making a Linux version that is more user friendly.  Then the Linux community could explode since there would be no reason to use windows.  But that is just a Linux virgins opinion.
<g1gaman> linux_galore, is kde easier to use? which gui needs less ram and cpu resources?
<shalos> well dapper should be easier  nate.. its the newer version trying to get those things
<shalos> siccness really?? oh well had bad luck with my msi mobo too
<linux_galore> g1gaman: pretty much the same
<spikeb> NateBHere: that's what we're trying to do with ubuntu
<spikeb> NateBHere: key word being trying
<Madpilot> g1gaman, KDE uses even more RAM/resources than Gnome does
<siccness> Yeah, I'm not really a fan of MSI either.
<g1gaman> Madpilot, thank you
<siccness> Next motherboard will probably be Abit.
<samuli> to me KDE is faster in ubuntu
<shalos> nb fan went out on it.. had to replace it.. but i think i got damaged.. so  usb  doesnt come  on everyone once in a while
<g1gaman> samuli, are you sure?
<spikeb> if you use breezy, it is faster.
<samuli> so I wouldn't say it uses more resources.. maybe that's just better use of them :)
<siccness> Heh shalos.
* g1gaman is really confused now
<linux_galore> Madpilot: really, do you know you can define the kde ram footprint in the settings, some have got it as small as 34mb
<samuli> gigaman, I'm not the only one saying kde runs better for them. Still, I prefer gnome.
<Bilford> ok, Dapper Beta
<siccness> Yeah, gnome is smoother imo. :)
<NateBHere> That's another reason that I decided to try Ubuntu.  The statements on the home site, made me feel that I could try the switch to Linux because it portrayed a community that is freindly to all people of all computing abilities.
<linux_galore> siccness: to me gnome is slower by a mile
<kakalto> hi, I just installed ubuntu hoary in server mode on my older comp, and I'm just wondering how to install my sound card?
<shalos> really? something must be wrong there
<spikeb> NateBHere: we have to be friendly, because the software is nowhere near where it should be yet :)
<kakalto> it's an ISA card
<iNiku> my experience is also that KDE feels a lot more responsive than gnome
<siccness> linux_galore: Guess it really comes down to conditions.
<linux_galore> also on my tests gnome has a  27mb "larger" ram footprint
<spikeb> iNiku: gnome only recently started working on optimising itself
<kakalto> Creative Sound Blaster AWE64
<iNiku> spikeb: seems like they have a ways to go
<shalos> yea but gnome slower than kde just doesnt seem right to me
<samuli> g1gaman: Why don't you try both out. I have both in my ubuntu and I switch to whichever I'm feeling that day.
<linux_galore> <-- has kde 3.5.3  runs as smooth as
<spikeb> iNiku: 2.14 is pretty fast, but yeah they do have a ways to go. and they have a lot of ways to do it, so that's good
<linux_galore> although right now Im on e17
<iNiku> spikeb: well, it's good that they are working on it
<Madpilot> Folks, random Gnome vs KDE vs the world chat can continue on #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<samuli> linux_galore, like living on the edge huh? :)
<siccness> My apologies, Madpilot.
<Bilford> now I have to figure out how I got mod_rewrite and something else working
<linux_galore> yeah get rid of Nautilus its horrible, konqueror is just so much better
<CaptainMorgan> is there a manual on amarok? ever since upgrade I find it difficult to use..
<g1gaman> samuli, i am not such an advanced person. and i have to download kubuntu if i will choose to try it
<CaptainMorgan> !amarok
<ubotu> methinks amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<linux_galore> samuli: actually i installed e17 last year under Vector Linux
<NateBHere> This is by far the friendliest Linux chat forum I've ever been in.  All the other forums I've been in are full of quite frankly arrogant a$$holes.  Who think that just because you do not know how to use Linux that you are some how lesser than them.  They seam to forget that they once too were likely a windows retard like (what's the windows world wid market now 90% of the world PC users) the rest of the world.
<samuli> g1gaman, it's really easy.. If you have ubuntu just do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop (or kde or kde-base)
<metatag> !seen sabdfl
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'sabdfl', metatag
<shalos> yea ubuntu is great that way nate.. also if ya look around the ubuntuforums.org ya can learn a  lot
<linux_galore> NateBHere: lots of australians thats why and were easy going
<shalos> :-)
<Madpilot> NateBHere, we have a good community - and ruthless ops here ;)
<NateBHere> LOL why so many Ausies?
<g1gaman> samuli, ok i'll do that. and how to remove gnome?
<samuli> g1gaman, you don't have to remove it.
<linux_galore> NateBHere: blame Jeff Waugh
<shalos> whos jeff waugh?
<linux_galore> lol
<CaptainMorgan> I speicifically don't like that there's no option for 'new playlist' ...
<g1gaman> samuli, but gnome'is broken anyway
<samuli> g1gaman: well, there's no easy way to get rid of all of it.
<NateBHere> Ruthless ops?
<linux_galore> shalos: do a google search
<samuli> g1gaman: just try kde and if it works for you, we'll figure something out :P
<g1gaman> samuli, if i'll do sudo aptitude install kde, will kde start automatically after installation?
<roryy> !kubuntu
<samuli> g1gaman, you need to log out and choose to log in to kde from gdm.
<ubotu> [kubuntu]  Ubuntu+KDE  ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<NateBHere> You know that is probably the one country in the world that I would love visit some day.
<Madpilot> NateBHere, anyone trolling or being offensive is likely to only do it for a very, very short time before being removed
<NateBHere> Ah
<Bilford> how do you turn on MySQL again
<NateBHere> Get it.  Sorry Ubugtu.  I ment now malice for using $$ to make my sware.  I'm just letting y'all know that I appreciate the Ubuntu community much better than thoes of other Linux communites.  I will refrain from swearing futher
<linux_galore> NateBHere: put ya feet up an have a tinny mate
<NateBHere> Hum, that has got to be an Ausie slang lemme see if I can translate
<shalos> haha
<NateBHere> Sit down and relax?
<linux_galore> NateBHere: basically have a seat and heres a beer
<spikeb> yes sir NateBHere
<spikeb> NateBHere: or "make yourself at home"
<Hobbsee> NateBHere: Ubugtu is usually a bot...
<Hobbsee> FYI
<dutchee> is dapper and breezy the same thing?
<Catavari> Good morning everyone
<NateBHere> thanks I apppreciate it
<linux_galore> NateBHere: beer comes in tins
<Hobbsee> linux_galore: rubbish!  it comes in big kegs :P
<shalos> kegs yes kegs
<spikeb> haha Hobbsee
<NateBHere> We got alluminium cans, but mostly now bottels
<linux_galore> heh heh only if your german
<mathieu_> Ello
<Madpilot> linux_galore, good beer comes in bottles. Stuff that might just get you buzzed lurks in cans ;)
<shalos> haha
<NateBHere> Ya know I will go get that beer, want one?
<Catavari> is the latest ubuntu 6.06 beta the dapper flight 7 ?
<shalos> yes
* spikeb had vodka earlier, is good
<linux_galore> beer in a bottle, sacrilege
<spikeb> Catavari: yup
<notes> Hi
<shalos> hey
<spikeb> real sacrilege is mountain dew in a bottle
* spikeb spits
<Catavari> spikeb: Wuld you hppen to jnow when, in june, will the final verdion be released?
<spikeb> Catavari: the first
<shalos> not to far away
<linux_galore> spikeb: yeah suger + lemons + lots of chemicals and bad advertising = mountain dew
<Catavari> june the 1st?
<Catavari> Great :)
<notes> How can I change keyboard layout ?
<spikeb> notes: system menu, preferences, keyboard
<linux_galore> notes:   run gnome-control-centre
<linux_galore> or look in the system menu
<NateBHere> Speaking of Beer is Fosters a good Austrailian beer.  I like it but is there better Ausie Beers?
<linux_galore> actually fosters is american
<shalos> doh
<Catavari> Any story of success installing dapper beta on an HP Pavillion ZD8480 ?
<spikeb> foster's is american for australian beer
<mathieu_> so uhm, is there like any howto on making playing WMV files less of a complete pain? :/
<g1gaman> how to start gnome-control-centre?
<NateBHere> LOL
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell mathieu_ about restricted
<shalos> i have an older 5000zx that the older  version worked on catavari..
<dutchee> I thought dapper wasn't available yet
<notes> I have no gnome-control-centre
<linux_galore> g1gaman: open a terminal and type  gnome-control-center
<shalos> maybe center?
<NateBHere> Yeah I've heard that American beers are pretty lame compared to other nations national beers
<mathieu_> thank you sir
<spikeb> notes: follow my directions instead
<linux_galore> yeah center bloody yank spelling
<shalos> haha
<Catavari> dutchee: hummm... i guess it's woth a try... thanks
<notes> but I added keyboard layout already, but I can't change it. what's the shotcut key ?
<dutchee> where can you get dapper drake?
<g1gaman> linux_galore  it says that command is not found
<Catavari> where?
<KenSentMe> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<hexagene> has anyone had problems with fontlock mode in emacs?
<Catavari> try in ubuntu ftp
<Catavari> hexagene: Not me
<shalos> or you could upgrade if  you already have an older  version
<linux_galore> g1gaman: type  gnome-control-center
<dutchee> OK.  so breezy is the current version?
<linux_galore> g1gaman: one word no spaces
<Catavari> no
<Catavari> dapper is
<shalos> dapper  isnt  officially released yet til june
<Catavari> dapper drake flight 7
<Catavari> yes
<dutchee> OK.
<dutchee> thanks
<NateBHere> What was that converstaion about Mountian Dew?  LOL
<Catavari> dutchee: I am using dapper drake flight 7
<linux_galore> NateBHere: my cat drank it and now all its hair fell out
<dutchee> where did you get it?
<Catavari> dutchee: It's a charm, actually :)
<NateBHere> Your kidding me?
<Catavari> As i said befor on ubuntu ftp
<g1gaman> linux_galore, now it says gtk+ warning **: cannot open display
<shalos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight7 there
<hexagene> the same .emacs works like a champ on other distross
<linux_galore> NateBHere: heh heh, much to learn about aussie humour
<NateBHere> LOL I supse so
<hexagene> but has issues on ubuntu breezy and dapper for some reaosn
<hexagene> reason
<mathieu_> ubuntu is trying protecting you from yourself :P
<mathieu_> *goes to hide under a table*
<NateBHere> If you guys are the typcal example of Aussie, I think i would love it there.
<KenSentMe> dutchee: here you can download it: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<eristikophiles> trying to get my 2nd cd drive to work, and it's being strange
<linux_galore> g1gaman: do you have the desktop running
<dutchee> cool.  thanks
<eristikophiles> i tried "sudo mount /media/cdrom1 -o unhide" as the help page says. it says it can't find any such device in fstab or mtab
<eristikophiles> ... i also tried "sudo mount -rv -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom1 /cd2
<g1gaman> linux_galore, no, i've done ctrl+alt+f2, then typed gnome-control-center in command line
<eristikophiles> but that doesn't work either
<linux_galore> g1gaman: ok you have to run it in a terminal on the desktop, its a graphical tool
<mathieu_> Madpilot: any way to make totem understand 'mms' urls ?
<Madpilot> mathieu, no idea, sorry
<eristikophiles> is there any reason my cd drive wouldn't be recognized at all?
<eristikophiles> i know it's old. but i mean.. it's still a working drive
<g1gaman> linux_galore, i can't get terminal on desktop, 'cause i've lost my panels
<NateBHere> If I ever get Ubuntu to work what would you guys recommend I use to run the couple Windows based games I play?
<mathieu_> well atleast it's not saying it can't find the hostname anymore
<mathieu_> :)
<eristikophiles> NateBHere- qemu or wine
<shalos> cedega maybe too
<wenko> Nate: just dual boot
<shalos> that would be the best option
<Catavari> NateBHere: or try win4lin
<linux_galore> g1gaman: hmm always install the xubuntu desktop   apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  its a minimal desktop and you can select it in the login screen
<NateBHere> wow that sounds like the whole list
<mathieu_> cedega should be the better one
<octan> pastebin is down.. what other sites like that is there?
<mathieu_> cedega being wine with a little more Direct3D UNF
<shalos> yea. but unfortunatly you cant play everything in linux
<spikeb> a LOT more, actually
<spikeb> heh
<mathieu_> :)
<linux_galore> g1gaman: make sure you run sudo apt-get update first
<NateBHere> yeah I tried Cedega in Linspire and it did not work.
<shalos> :-/
<g1gaman> linux_galore, have done it
<linux_galore> g1gaman: then run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<shalos> what game nate?
<NateBHere> Ultima On Line
<mathieu_> well, as they sell subscriptions
<Catavari> ? What the hell is that?
<mathieu_> you might consult their support desk on that
<mathieu_> :)
<linux_galore> g1gaman: then just logout of the gnome desktop and select the xfce4 desktop in the menu
<g1gaman> linux_galore, i have setting that user logs in automatically without login screen
<linux_galore> g1gaman: in the login screen
<NateBHere> Catacari - Are you asking what the hell is Ultima On Line?
<linux_galore> g1gaman: you can still log out and back in again or hit ctrl alt backspace
<Catavari> NateBHere: Yep
<Knelix> Anyone ever tried transferring photos from a Nokia 6101 to an Ubuntu PC?
<shalos> hehe
<g1gaman> aah so
<NateBHere> Only the first MMORPG.
<g1gaman> then i'll apt-get install xubuntu-desktop now
<linux_galore> g1gaman: also you can try deleting the ~/./gnome directory
<NateBHere> and it still has the largest base of active player
<YoussefAssad> does ubuntu have the equivalent of mandriva's chkconfig? A command line tool to manipulate the services in the various runlevels?
<linux_galore> g1gaman: should force it to g back to the default
<linux_galore> go*
<NateBHere> Want a link?
<shalos> nate have ya seen this website? http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/wiki/Category:Games  .. give ya a good idea what works and not.. and has tips for games or tweaks ya have to do
<Catavari> NateBHere: I see... Thanks :) I am really not into games... so, no wonder i don't know it :) Thanks anyway :)
<linux_galore> g1gaman: type in a terminal  cd [enter] 
<linux_galore> g1gaman: then rm  -rf  .gnome/
<linux_galore> g1gaman: then restart the desktop with ctrl alt backspace
<Bilford> MySQL worked before upgrading to Dapper.  Now I get:  #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<linux_galore> [enter]  = hit enter key
<NateBHere> Wow that is discouraging.  UO is not even mentioned
-People-is-me:#ubuntu- go to #People channel!
-People-is-me:#ubuntu- go to #People channel!
-People-is-me:#ubuntu- go to #People channel!
-People-is-me:#ubuntu- go to #People channel!
-People-is-me:#ubuntu- go to #People channel!
<shalos> hmm
<eristikophiles> what is #people channel ? ;p
<linux_galore> Bilford: when you upgrde it also flushed many of the settings files that may cause conflicts
<shalos> what was that?
<eristikophiles> is that to be taken seriously?
<samuli> it was nothing :)
<Bilford> linux_galore- what do I do
<eristikophiles> *shrug*
<linux_galore> Bilford: basically treat it like a new install of mysql
<eristikophiles> so like.. this is annoying. i can't very well remove the livecd to use that drive.. but the other cd drive is apparently not being recognized by ubuntu.
<eristikophiles> i can't mount it, it's like it doesn't exist.
<eristikophiles> it almost makes me want to check the ide cables.. but i know the bios sees it
<samuli> what the heck.. It's taking forever to unrar one 700mb package.
<mathieu_> ahh, it's pulling the old matrix trick..
<g1gaman> linux_galore, ehm, erasing gnome directory will restore default gnome desktop settings? sounds crazy
<mathieu_> "But how can you install.... when you cannot... MOUNT!?"
<linux_galore> eristikophiles: what is on the other cd
<eristikophiles> linux_galore- mp3s.
<eristikophiles> but the fact that the drive isn't reading it, or rather that the o/s isn't reading the drive, is irritating
<linux_galore> eristikophiles: so its a data cd not a music cd
<eristikophiles> i can't install btw because my hd isn't working
<eristikophiles> yeah
<Bilford> mysqld.sock disappeared
<samuli> g1gaman: , those in .gnome in your home directory aren't gnome-files but your specific configuration.
<eristikophiles> i'm running off primary cd drive (livecd)
<linux_galore> eristikophiles: even if it could see it it wont play them anyway
<mathieu_> turns out totem doesn't understand mms urls ( not even with gstreamer0.8-mms installed ), kaffeine works though
<g1gaman> samuli, oh i c
<NateBHere> Well I'm gonna go to the Cedega IRC and see what enyone there has to say about UO
<NateBHere> thanks again for all you help guys  pleaseur chating with y'all
<samuli> g1gaman, there's lots of other configuration type of things hidden in your home directory too.
<linux_galore> eristikophiles:  mp3 is a proprietry file format
<eristikophiles> um.
<eristikophiles> yeah.. well, it's not a big deal what data is on the disc.. if i can't access the disc.
<linux_galore> g1gaman: what I was doing was flushing the gnome setting directory so it would go back to the default before you buggered it up
<Bilford> I guess I'll just remove everything and anything that has to do with MySQL
<Bilford> and then install  again
<Calgar> hmm, odd, hibernation diddent work, anyone help?
<linux_galore> Bilford: I usually avoid updates, just do a fresh install, too many things to break
<NateBHere> Well that's disabpointing 76 people and no one is alve in there
<Bilford> linux_galore- thats pretty drastic
<linux_galore> Bilford: I do that about 30 times every 6 months, no big deal
<linux_galore> Bilford: on different machine obviuodly
<Bilford> linux_galore- you burn all your files to DVD or something?
<linux_galore> obviously*
<Calgar> how do i get hibernation working with my laptop? its a mitac 8050D
<Calgar> please
<linux_galore> billytwowilly: yes I have a automated backup and I always have a hugs ftp file server
<linux_galore> huge*
<Bilford> but I cant do a fresh install with Dapper, can I?
<spikeb> yeah you can
<linux_galore> Bilford: the file server i only reinstall every two years
<Bilford> but will I have to do another fresh install once Dapper is officially released?
<spikeb> no
<linux_galore> Bilford: no from now on its just fine tuning
<Bilford> ok
<Bilford> where is the CD image for Dapper
<slackern> Bilford: I dist upgraded from hoary to breezy and then to dapper and that worked fine for me.
<linux_galore> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight7
<Bilford> ty
<popey> i too dist-upgraded from hoary to breezy to dapper
<mathieu_> same here, but from warty
<spikeb> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<linux_galore> slackern: for a normal desktop thats fine but if your like me and have a few services configured it always breaks
<popey> there's no such thing as a normal desktop
<delmar> Anyone here have a clue about usb scanners on ubuntu?
<llukax> does anyone know how to upgrade kubuntu?
<delmar> i cant seem to get my scanner to show up anywhere and the info i have read online is confusing.. refers to a "Scanner" module.. and libusb and all sorts.. doesn't help me any... my scanner just doesn't detect.
<slackern> linux_galore: i run apache2/php5/mysql, mpd and proftpd on this
<eristikophiles> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo mount -rv -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom1 /cd2
<eristikophiles> mount: No medium found
<linux_galore> popey: normal desktop dont run samba/postgres/exim
<eristikophiles> that's still what's up.
<eristikophiles> ;p
<slackern> linux_galore: but i see what you mean though, there are more stuff out there that can break.
<siccness> hmm, might have to pay more attention to my processes. gam_server's cutting sick :|
<eristikophiles> this thing is pissing me off. if i can't have a working hd.. ok, i can deal until i can fix it.
<eristikophiles> but... why can't the *cd* drive work ?! ;p
<tchize> Hello, i need someone to help me fixing the installation of my dapper drake, so i can send a bug report to ubuntu team and get them to fix it before final
<linux_galore> slackern: also the updates have been pretty extreme on this release
<NateBHere> Well good night all have a great day I go to get to bed need to be at work in like 5 hours so I got to get some sleep
<linux_galore> tchize: whats the problem
<animato> hello, does ubuntu run a bt service?
<tchize> touchpad not recognized, wireless card modem complaining something about unable to load a firmware
<tchize> s/modem/module
<linux_galore> slackern: its more to do with time, in most cases an straight update will work but one in 5 will have some hidden bug that can take ages to stomp, I have very little time spare at work so I go for what produces the least amount of friction
<tchize> am quite experienced with linux, but that's the first time i try to install it on a mobile computer
<delmar> Anyone here have any idea why Thunderbird (pointing to an imap account on exchange2k3) isn't showing the correct message when I click on it? like.. the message I select to view in the window above, is never the actual message displayed in the preview pane below.  its as if thunderbird doesn't speak the correct kinda IMAP and its getting all mixed up.
<tchize> so i neverplayed with touh pad and in never had t play with firmwares
<slackern> linux_galore: that seems reasonable.
<Ademan> hrm, firefox crashes a lot when i minimize it... anyone ever have this?
<spikeb> not i
<spikeb> but i just updated, so maybe it's a new thing
<delmar> Ademan, nope. latest version?
<Bilford> spikeb- You just updated to Dapper with a fresh install?
<tchize> btw, where to i report problems with dapper drake to get them fixed?
<spikeb> Bilford: just did a fresh install of dapper off the beta2 cd, and am updating it
<Ademan> delmar: this is a recent (developed) problem... its been fine for about a month, now its crap
<Ademan> i almost feel like i got a virus or something...
<delmar> Ademan, could be i guess. maybe a hard-drive issue?
<Ademan> delmar: everything else is fine
<linux_galore> tchize: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/bugs
<delmar> Ademan, i would have thought a software problem at first but if no software has changed or been upgraded in a month... and its just started....
<Ademan> is it really pheasible that I've got a virus?
<delmar> Ademan, if u login to a fresh/new user profile and use it.. what happens?
<Ademan> i dunno i guess i'll try and find out
<delmar> Ademan, its possible.
<spikeb> Ademan: no. you're just running into buggy software
<Misnix> Ademan, firefox 1.0.8 does that with me too, about 1-2 a day
<Ademan> delmar: but how would it install itself? I'm not root i havent got the permission to make any such modifications
<Ademan> Misnix: huh... strange... so its just the software then?
<YoussefAssad> firefox crashing? Isn't that one of the firefox core functionality areas?
<linux_galore> Ademan: get firefox 1.5.3
<w00l909> hello techies!
<linux_galore> Ademan: you dont have to install it just download the tarbal from the mozilla page
<eristikophiles> so can i save my prefs onto a usb flash drive for future livecd boots?
<delmar> So.. Evolution blows chunks and crashes every 30mins for me... Thunderbird 1.0(whatever it was) messes up my email ... Thunderbird 1.5.2(or whatever it is) does the same thing...is there any decent mail package for linux/ubuntu that even bloody works?
<captainredbeard> I want to backup my panel arrangement so when I reinstall ubuntu I can just reload the config without having to manually change it, I found the settings in configuration editor, how do I save them?
<Misnix> Ademan, 1.5 on a different comp. runs fine, probably a prob. with 1.0.8
<linux_galore> Ademan: unpacke the tarbal then just creat a link the the firefox binary in the new file thats unpacked to your desktop or taskbar
<linux_galore> I found 1.08 buggy as hell
<Bilford> Dapper Drake doesnt have OpenOffice anymore
<Bilford> thats weird
<delmar> heh
<Ademan> linux_galore: i actually meant how would the virus install itself
<spikeb> yeah it does
<delmar> Firefox 1.08 is one of the few things that so far.. hasn't given me trouble at all
<linux_galore> Ademan: it cant
<Bilford> hm
<Bilford> oh well, I'll wait until I do a fresh install
<Bilford> 18% downloaded
<linux_galore> Ademan: you can always flush the ~/.mozilla/  directory (just rename it mozilla-old) sometimes that fixes firefox
<delmar> This Dapper thing i hear about.. this is the next ubuntu version up? im running ubunty 5.10.. is it easy to upgrade/migrate or is it better to re-install from cd/dvd ? or should I not bother with Dapper? whats different?
<Bilford> whats the biggest difference between Dapper and Breezy
<hyperstream> is there anyway to mount a dvd iso file into my cdrom so that a game im trying to launch thinks its a dvd rom with the dvd in it ? or an emulation app like deamontools(win32) and no mount -o loop /file.mdf /dir doesnt work it still spins up the cdrom device
<spikeb> delmar: easy to upgrade
<linux_galore> Bilford: gnome is faster and more hardware support
<delmar> spikeb, whats different... just later packages?
<delmar> spikeb, more like.. debian sid/unstable ?
<Bilford> linux_galore- oh , faster is good
<Ademan> linux_galore: i might try that, but i kinda feel like i might as well upgrade
<pvd2006> How do you get mastroka .mkv files to show subtitles in ubuntu? mplayer plays the video just doesnt have any subs.
<delmar> spikeb, be like going from sarge to sid ?
<spikeb> delmar: newer packages, more work done on making it user friendly, is faster, and will be supported for approximately eleventy billion years
<Ademan> i'm so used to using apt-get how do i deal with the tarball?
<linux_galore> Ademan: takes 2 seconds to rename the file
<spikeb> delmar: ok so only 3 years of support, but that's a lifetime
<linux_galore> Ademan: easy fix
<delmar> spikeb, yep. so i should upgrade?
<spikeb> delmar: when it goes stable, yeah
<spikeb> delmar: i would recommend that :)
<delmar> spikeb, ive been playing with Debian "unstable" for years. prefer that because the packages are much newer
<tchize> ok, so anyone as here as experience installing ubuntu / kubuntu on a ibook G4 ?
<delmar> spikeb, so if its like that.. i might as well gib that a go
<linux_galore> I can imagine running anything thats 3 years old in Linux
<linux_galore> cant*
<spikeb> delmar: heh, i hated unstable
<spikeb> delmar: when i ran debian, i was one of the few who actually ran stable
<delmar> spikeb, do u run Dapper now?
<spikeb> delmar: yes, in fact im running dapper beta, oddly enough
* [Spooky]  is back.
<delmar> spikeb, well i certainly don't run unstable on my colo server... its not for playing with :P
<linux_galore> I run stable (debain) to this day on the file server at work, rock solid
<linux_galore> debian*
<spikeb> delmar: i dont plan on upgrading until the next long term service release comes out, though :)
<Ademan> so far it hasnt crashed
<delmar> spikeb, ok.. so I take it I just need to change some apt sources, apt-get update, and dist-upgrade and its on the way.. or is there more too it? hrm.
* delmar goes to look at wiki
<spikeb> !upgrade
<ubotu> [upgrade]  Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<spikeb> delmar: check out the links
<linux_galore> Debian stable is a good excuse to be lazy,, I keep it updated  lol
<spikeb> heh, debian stable, centos, and now dapper LTS - all my favorites have one thing in common - long release cycles
<delmar> linux_galore, yep. i still got hacked tho
<delmar> linux_galore, but that was more the package itself that allowed the exploit.
<linux_galore> delmar: not me, not for years to be honest, got a T1 at work heaps of linux machines and never been hacked
<delmar> linux_galore, anoyingly the package in question.. i was on their site and downloaded a security patch that was released that very day... then they released a patch for that particular exploit a couple days later.. and i missed it.
<linux_galore> delmar: only got hacked one on a dial up connection about 6 years ago
<linux_galore> once*
<snowfaked> :o my laptop's tft is blinking
<delmar> linux_galore, this wasnt a hack so much as it was just being a pain in the arse
<snowfaked> wonder what causes it... haven't changed any settings from yesterday
<delmar> linux_galore, hacked would mean root access or shell access.. they couldnt get that far
<IEdmont> Does anyone know if the final release of dapper is still on schedule for 1st june?
<spikeb> IEdmont: yup
<delmar> linux_galore, too much encryption... my wife setup the encryption tighter than her u know where.. and thats saying something :P
<linux_galore> delmar: be suprised if they actually got into the network, three firewall and an IDS packet filter
<YoussefAssad> is there somewhere to get more recent kernels for ubuntu?
<IEdmont> excellent thanks
<YoussefAssad> I'm on the 2.6.12-10-686 kernel atm
<siccness> Has anyone done the upgrade to Gamin v. 0.1.7 in Ubuntu 5.10?
<snowfaked> hmh, can i check refrsh rate from somewhere else than from "screen resolution preferences" in gnome?
<poningru> YoussefAssad: you can get the latest one by updating to ubuntu 6.06 beta
<linux_galore> delmar: there are some distro that have everythong encrypted even the file system and swap
<snowfaked> this shows my refresh rate would only be 50Hz
<poningru> its going to come out in 2 weeks
<poningru> well the release is gonna come out in 2 weeks
<poningru> the beta (flight 7) was out a week ago
<poningru> !flight 7
<ubotu> poningru: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<poningru> !flight7
<ubotu> I heard flight7 is available via http://www.ubuntu.com/testing, or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<YoussefAssad> poningru: Hmm. That's an option I agree. No clear options for 5.10 users though?
<linux_galore> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight7
<delmar> linux_galore, yeah i setup my own bawx with some cryptoFS.  had the sql, mail, www, logs, home dirs... all encrypted... only snag was .. if the box was rebooted.. u had to login to run the script and enter the pass phrases to mount the encrypted volumes and start the effected services
<poningru> YoussefAssad: you can compile it yourself
<poningru> !kernel
* poningru looks at ubotu 
<poningru> ubotu: kernel
<linux_galore> delmar: I did the crpto stuff on a system, hardisk got a bad sector and the whole thing went south
<vbgunz> I am trying to use the regexcoach application on Ubuntu. it doesn't start and states it cannot find libXm.so.2... Anyone know how I can get this? I believe it is part of a motif lib or something but am not sure
<delmar> linux_galore, i guess u need some raid mirror to help that :P
<linux_galore> delmar: I just use LIDS now and I tell everyone not to leave private stuff on there machine but dump it in the virtual data safe (secure file server)
<JinRoh> Anyone with a Creative Webcam NX Pro got it working ? (it always says "No space left on device" and I have tried a lot of how-tos (I have AMD64)
<delmar> u know what.. since the stable release of Dapper is so close... all going to plan of course.... I am better go sit tight for now.
<linux_galore> JinRoh: its very beta right now
<Bilford> Dapper Drake CD 40% downloaded
<JinRoh> linux_galore, what is very beta?
<roryy> almost gamma
<Bilford> what does Flight 7 mean
<delmar> So... back to my Scanner problem.... I have a Microtek scanmaker 3800... i would have at least expected the logs to make some kinda song and dance when I plug it in, or to at least see some mention of it in /proc/bus/usb/devices or something but no... it works find when i boot to windows so .. hardware is ok.  anyone have any ideas?
<slackern> Bilford: not sure but i guess it's something in the line of "Test Flight Number 7"
<Bilford> ok
<__filip_> What should i do if i whant GDM instead for KDM? I have KDM now but i whant to switch to GDM.
<roryy> 'flight' is the codename for test releases of dapper drake
<slyzilla> you speak english
<Bilford> __filip_, do a fresh install of Dapper Drake
<Calgar> do you need a anti virus, anti spyware and firewall with linux?
<s|k> how do I figure out what domain name I used when I installed networking on ubuntu?
<dli> Calgar, in short, no
<__filip_> Bilford: Is there no other way?
<s|k> Calgar: I use firestarter
<s|k> it's a firewall
<Calgar> ah, so i need a firewall, but nothing else?
<s|k> Calgar: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Bilford> http://192.168.1.1/  ?
<s|k> Calgar: don't run programs from root
<pequatre> hello. can anyone help me with setting up amule through a proxy ? someone who's done that before ?
<Calgar> BilFord: thats the address of my router?
<Bilford> Calgar-  Linksys
<Calgar> Bilford: no
<Calgar> Bilford: its actualy made by a company called addon, with a texus instruments chipset
<s|k> anyone?
<linux_galore> bugger found a really nice howto for setting up the Creative NX webcam with Ubuntu but its spannish ->http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos/verArtigo.php?codigo=4288
<Calgar> altavista?
<Bilford> use Google page translator
<Calgar> Bilford: googles translation of spanish is....... rubbish
<Bilford> lol
<Stormx2> how do I run a command recursively on files in a directory?
<linux_galore> well the command line stuff is in english
<linux_galore> Stormx2: usuall -r or -R
<linux_galore> usually*
<dli> Stormx2, for f1 in * ; do echo $f1;done
<Stormx2> linux_galore: Its a command I wrote ^_^
<Stormx2> dli: Where do I put in the command name, in place of echo?
<linux_galore> Stormx2: yes but msot of the shell apps have a recursive option
<dli> Stormx2, play with it in a tmp folder with your copies
<Stormx2> linux_galore: As I just said, its an app that I wrote.
<Calgar> odd, i think my [add aplications]  window has crashed, well, i cant find the status popup anyway........
<Calgar> help? please
<YoussefAssad> funny, using gnome makes me relax a little while working. openbox made me frantic
<w00l909> can i install rpm and debian packages on ubuntu
<klerfayt> I just read how to install nvidia drivers; doesn't it work in easy way - just running sudo sh NV....pkg1.run --x-prefix=/usr/lib/xorg ?
<w00l909> ????
<YoussefAssad> (don't tell my boss!)
<dli> Calgar, it will prompt you when updates are available
<thoreauputic> w00l909: not advisable
<dli> w00l909, better to search in repository, rpm sucks
<linux_galore> klerfayt: theres an even easier way, use easyubuntu
<Calgar> dil: umm, i was trying to add firestarter
<dli> Calgar, if you are running services on your boxes, you do need firewall, if not (the default), you don't need firewall
<Calgar> dil: oh.......
<linux_galore> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Calgar> dil: so how do i fix my broken [add aplications]  window?
<YoussefAssad> crap, can't find a way to make evolution download _all_ the mail on gmail, even old and read
<Stormx2> dli: I don't think thats going recursively into directories is it?
<dli> Calgar, i don't know your issue, not enough info
<linux_galore> YoussefAssad: gmail isnt a real mail server
<JinRoh> "/dev/video: No space left on device" when trying to get webcam working , anyone know how to fix it? I have installed spca5xx with webcam nx pro (creative)
<w00l909> dli thanks
<dli> Stormx2, be specific, I'm not good at guessing
<snowblink> YoussefAssad, have you enabled gmail POP for all mail?
<Calgar> dil: i ticked the box, clicked apply then ok, switched windows to chatzilla, and now everything in my add apliactions window is greyed out and the status popup is gone
<Stormx2> dli: Well i'm running the command you said in a directory, and the command is running on files in that directory, but not on files in subdirectories.
<YoussefAssad> snowblink: yessir
<dli> Calgar, you mean synaptic?
<siccness> Heh, fixed my gam_server issue :|
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: something like  for each in $(ls -R) ; do foo $each ; done
<Calgar> dil: no, i mean the first option under system -> administration
<w00l909> does anyone know how to remove security from pdf or know where should i ask in what channel in mirc
<w00l909> ?
<siccness> w00l909: Should be File > Options
<Calgar> dil: its just called "add applications"
<siccness> Although I think mIRC removed it from under File.
<dli> Stormx2, say, your command is "~/bin/cat", and you can do "cat foo", now you want to run for all files in a folder?
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: I think thats broken because of spaces... hmmmm
<Stormx2> dli: Yes.
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: spaces are a pain - there are scripts for replacing spaces with underscores, for example
<Stormx2> There was some way with exec {} or something I was told ages ago but forgot to write it down
<dli> Calgar, I blame ubuntu, what's wrong with calling it, "Synaptic/Package manager" :(
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: you can also do it with sed, but don't ask me for a sed command :)
<Calgar> dil: its a differnt program all together......
<dli> Stormx2, find /whatever/path -type f -exec cat {} \;
<Stormx2> Thats it.
<Calgar> dil: oh, a right click and close fixed it *shrugs*
<Stormx2> Cheers
<eristikophiles> so like.. are there actual help docs for ubuntu?
<eristikophiles> ..
<eristikophiles> 'cause i mean, i can't seem to find any relevant or useful info off the sites.
<eristikophiles> and firefox is crashed and won't open now..
<linux_galore> eristikophiles: lots
<eristikophiles> and uh.. yeah.. i think i should reboot. only, i wanna save my settings.
<popey> eristikophiles: what settings?
<eristikophiles> so i have a usb flash drive but i can't tell how to save settings.. and now i can't even look at help sites
<Guest_105> hi
<eristikophiles> popey- like, the fact that i made changes to prefs in xchat, for example.
<popey> eristikophiles: is this the live cd?
<eristikophiles> yeah
<popey> eristikophiles: is the usb flash device mounted
<eristikophiles> ayup
<Guest_105> which one I should downloads http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download.php ??
<popey> eristikophiles: you could copy your compe directory to it
<popey> eristikophiles: sorry, your home
<linux_galore> eristikophiles: save the ~/.xchat2  folder to a USb thumb drive next time you restart put the folder back in the /home/username/  directory
<eristikophiles> that makes sense.
<duch> hm
<linux_galore> eristikophiles: then run xchat
<eristikophiles> i guess i was expecting a livecd to have a gui app that automagically sets it up based on a prefs file which may be saved to usb flash or somesuch.
<Guest_105> which one should I download http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download.php ??
<linux_galore> eristikophiles: even smarter create a script that saves all the ~/./folders   to the thumb drive
<kieran> sorry to disturb. but how do you install an app into ubuntu using the tarball?
<uncle_bill_> someone knows where i can pyjamas to sleep whith linux pinguim ?
<popey> kieran: which app?
<linux_galore> kieran: whats the tarbal name
<kieran> firefox
<eristikophiles> grr. i think i broke the home dir or something
<popey> kieran: firefox 1.5 on breezy?
<linux_galore> kieran: dont have to install that just unpack it
<dli> kieran, first, why tarball?
<popey> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<linux_galore> kieran: ok open a terminal
<popey> linux_galore: hang on
<popey> linux_galore: he's better off reading that url
<Bilford> #1 file people forget to save before reformatting is...
<linux_galore> popey: my way is simple and short
<popey> Bilford: ~/goat-porn/ ?
<linux_galore> popey: only 2 steps
<Bilford> lol
<Bilford> no, I think it's  bookmarks.html
<popey> linux_galore: doesn't matter, there's an official way
<popey> Bilford: oh yeah, that too
<linux_galore> popey: unless you have audited every line the official way is stupid
<Bilford> and IRC logs
<popey> linux_galore: in your opinion
<Bilford> GMail eliminates the need for saving confusing mail databases
<linux_galore> popey: if I havent got a proof of audit I just do it un userspace
<linux_galore> in*
<linux_galore> popey: and the laugh is it works fine
<popey> linux_galore: what is that supposed to mean?
<linux_galore> popey: basically the whole thing doesnt leave /home
<popey> this isn't for you, it's for kieran
<popey> and it's generally better to get people to read the docus if they're available
<popey> increase their understdnaing
<linux_galore> popey: this is also very easy to do
<popey> rather than just bark commands at them
<linux_galore> popey: he can click on the folder an unpack it
<kieran> the readme just referred me to their website
<popey> linux_galore: *I* know, you don't need to tell me
<Calgar> this is odd, i seem to have to nslookup the ubuntu servers before installing applications or updating, otherwise it tries to resolve them as 1.0.0.0, can somone help me please?
<popey> kieran, read the link below
<popey> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<linux_galore> popey: once it unpacked just add a link via the file manager and thats it
<popey> linux_galore: *I* *know*
<popey> jeez
<kieran> thanks
<BlueEagle> calgar: are you running any proxy servers like squid?
<popey> no probs kieran
<Calgar> BlueEagle: uh, im behind a router, if that counts? otherwise, no
<BlueEagle> calgar: what is your nameserver set to in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<linux_galore> popey: you have to be totally nuts that howto is bazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar
<linux_galore> popey: no one tells a newbie to do all that
<linux_galore> popey: and why should they for gods sake they just want a browser to work
<tsw> give man a fish and he eats today, teach him to catch hes own fish and he has food for rest of hes life
<popey> linux_galore: the browser does work
* popey nods
<linux_galore> popey: its nuts
<popey> so are you going to be here 24x7 when kieran needs help? no.
<popey> so we show him the site, so he knows where it is and what it has to offer
<linux_galore> popey: I compile the browser too but  I would never tell a new user to do that they will go OK thanks for the help and do nothing, then a few weeks later there running windows
<Calgar> BlueEagle: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<popey> you're not going to convert me linux_galore, so I'd quit
<BlueEagle> calgar: ...and that would be the IP to your router?
<Calgar> BlueEagle: yeah
<linux_galore> popey: who cares about you your committing suicide at the communities expense
<BlueEagle> linux_galore: If you think installing software in linux is hard, please make a better installer.
<linux_galore> BlueEagle: thats not an installer that a howto on compiling firefox
<popey> committing suicide, linux_galore you don't know me, you don't know what I do for the community, don't talk to me like that, please.
<BlueEagle> linux_galore: Then please make a installer that will install firefox on breezy.
<dli> linux_galore, ubuntu is a binary based distro
<zcat[1] > personally; I think what makes Ubuntu good is apt. telling people to go to some website, download a file, and install it is the windows way of doing things..
<linux_galore> BlueEagle: why? you dont have to, just download the official tarbal unpack it with a single click then add 1 link
<Bilford> apt-get
<popey> linux_galore: and when there's an incompatibility with ubuntu?
<popey> linux_galore: or when they lose their plug-ins
<popey> linux_galore: or their bookmarks?
<callie> bit off topic but i have a question
<popey> we'll send them to you
<linux_galore> BlueEagle: beats the hell out of the diarrhea in that firefox howto I just read
<callie> anyone here have any experience rescueing data of a damaged drive?
<Calgar> BlueEagle: so, its a problem with my router? any idea how to fix it?
<popey> callie: much as it pains me to say it, spinrite.. http://www.grc.com/
<dli> callie, how damaged?
<callie> dli, that im not sure of yet
<zcat[1] > hardware damage or filesystem damage?
<BlueEagle> calgar: Does this happen with every server or just a few?
<linux_galore> popey: Ive done the same deal on multiple distro's across the whole office, every machine works not one single problem with that two step method
<JinRoh> I don't have sound in my headset now :S How can I check if its a hardware or software problem??
<dli> callie, how critical is the data? if you lose it, you be shot?
<popey> linux_galore: so?
<popey> linux_galore: give up
<Calgar> BlueEagle: just the ubuntu servers...... all the internet servers (google ect) work fine
<linux_galore> popey: your nuts
<popey> it's "you are" or "you're" not "your nuts" thanks
<BlueEagle> calgar: Well then I'm stumped.
<zcat[1] > take the holy war to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<popey> sure
<callie> dli, its mostly personal data and media files so it wouldnt be the end of the world but its stuff i've spent a long time collecting
<thoreauputic> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<linux_galore> popey: go and actually try getting windows users to use Linux, I have people who find even windows hard as hell using Linux, but I would never ever dream of getting anyone to do that howto
<callie> dli, connecting the drive before boot causes a grub error
<popey> linux_galore: you can stop now
<Calgar> callie: if its hardware damaged, then you are going to have to pay a company alot of money
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<needlez> does anyone know hot to configure GAIM so that instead of showing my groups, it shows just who is offline adn online
<dli> callie, you may try a usb enclosure
<popey> needlez: yeah, i think you can do that
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: popey  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Abountu> callie: where was the data?
<zcat[1] > first step in data recovery; don't do ANYTHING to the drive other that try to read from it..
<needlez> popey, do you know how>?
<linux_galore> popey: Im keeping that howto, Im actually going to use that as a "this is why Linux is stupid" and you comments in my next lecture on OSS and what needs to change
<Abountu> callie: cd/ harddisk...?
<popey> needlez: just looking
<BlueEagle> callie: Then you might just need to re-install grub as connecting the drive might alter the drive numbers and confuse grub.
<dli> needlez, Tools -> Preferences
<needlez> ok...
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: stop please unless you want to be silenced
<thoreauputic> popey: you too
<popey> roger
<callie> Abountu, at the moment it doesnt even seem to be detected, cant see it anywhere in lshw
<Calgar> BlueEagle: i have been having problems with the DNS on this router for some time......... i think i might take it back under warrenty and get one of those nice linksys linux models.......
<popey> needlez: Buddies --> Sort Buddies --> by status
<popey> needlez: like that?
<Calgar> BlueEagle: atleast that way i have a snowballs chance in hell of fixing any problems.......
<siccness> Hey, how do you check to see what version of gamin is running?
<frfx> does anybody know an alternative for openofficewriter?because i want to read .doc's but oowriter is to heavy for my system
<linux_galore> thoreauputic: your welcome to silence me, but its would be really dumb as I spend thousands of hours doing FOSS support and man will this hit the fan
<Abountu> callie: ok but wher did you have the data
<Bilford> Dapper Darke CD downloaded
<needlez> no, itis still showing them in groups....
<BlueEagle> calgar: Well it might be the nameserver over at your ISP that is the problem. :)
<Calgar> frfx: abiword
<zcat[1] > callie: that might be good.. if the controller is dead you can get an identical drive and swap the boards...
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: sure - just go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to argue the point
<simp> how to connect into a windows machine for file/printer sharing in ubuntu(gnome)
<delmar> Does anyone here know what I need to do to make my scanner usable with this damn OS... if its not one thing its another.. next it will be that my webcam wont work... ... but id like to get my scanner working .. anyone help with that?
<callie> Abountu, originally it was listed as hdd1
<Calgar> BlueEagle: well, they are tiscali, and i ahve been wanting to change provider for some time........
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: I prefer not to silence people :)
<frfx> Calgar: thanks
<siccness> thoreauputic: Sorry to ask again, but do you know how to check what version of gamin is running?
<linux_galore> thoreauputic: go and actually look at that howto, not imagine getting a 4 year old kid to follow it
<Calgar> frfx: np
<linux_galore> now*
<zcat[1] > callie: actually before you get too far; have you done anything inside your computer lately/ did you check that the drive cable hasn't been pulled up one end or the other?
<linux_galore> thoreauputic: now understand why I think the guy just left and wont use Linux for at least a few months
<zcat[1] > linux_galore: shut. up.
<simp> propably few years
* Calgar decides to return his router as falty, and if that doesnt work, yell at some asian man down the phone to fix his line.......
<simp> :P
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: I understnad your point - I just don't want #ubuntu to be a place for people to argue - that's why -offtopic exists
<callie> zcat[1] , i've attatched the drive to a brand new computer, brand new as in 3 days old
<lss> Hi there... I used QTParted to resize my windows ntfs partition and it totally formatted it (it sucks, but not a huge biggie).. So, now I have all this freespace, I'm trying to make use of it. Sadly it's under as "hidden" and I cannot make any partition over it!.. Is there a better partition manager (with an interface)...? Thanks
<Trayhoper> SLM!
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: I'm not taking sides ;)
<siccness> Hm :|
<linux_galore> thoreauputic: not arguing stating a "fact" he's gone bye bye back to windows land
<simp> how to connect into a windows machine for file/printer sharing in ubuntu(gnome)
<Jago> thoreauputic: silencing people whose opinions you disagree with is not a way to convince others the validness of your opinion, pointing to an alternate channel is wise tho :)
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: whatver
<Trayhoper> im don't connect to internet (linux)(i dont speak english:D)
<popey> linux_galore: if you don't like the how-to, edit it, it *is* a wiki.
<thoreauputic> Jago: I have no opinion on this as such - I just want people to argue elsewhere
<thoreauputic> this is a help channel
<frfx> Calgar: abiword is great.but how do i make abiword my default .doc writer?
<zcat[1] > callie: drives can fail basically three ways; filesystem corruption, media damage, or the onboard controller. If the drive isn't being shown in lshw then you probably have a faulty controller
<Trayhoper> Hee siz konuun konuun anlyorum ben sizi:D
<serp> my system stops at "Starting hotplug subsystem..." for about 15 seconds. how do I make this faster?
<callie> Trayhoper, what language do you speak?
<thoreauputic> Jago: you notice I haven't silenced anyone
<popey> simp, you need to install samba if it's not already installed
<Calgar> frfx: system -> preferences -> preferred aplications
<simp> ok popey where can i get samba
<simp> ?
<dli> serp, I suppose you can stop hotplug from being run at booting
<popey> simp: synaptic package manager
<serp> dli: is it supposed to take so long to start?
<zcat[1] > callie: I mean the circuit board on the drive itself, not the mobo.
<BlueEagle> callie: He's from Turkey appearantly.
<simp> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<simp> popey, thank you i'l have a try
<callie> zcat[1] , would the bios still detect the drive if the controller was faulty?
<frfx> Calgar: there i can only select a webbrowser, a mail reader and a terminal.no .doc reader
<Bilford> now burning Dapper CD
<siccness> Nevermind, worked it out. Found out what version I was running looking at Synaptic :)
<popey> callie: depends how faulty it is
<zcat[1] > callie: probably not.. or it might show 'funny numbers' ..
<zcat[1] > callie: is the bios seeing the drive?
<callie> zcat[1] , it is indeed
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell bilford about dapper
<BlueEagle> callie: Have you tried booting from a CD with the drive connected?
<Calgar> whats a good touch typing tutor for linux?
<callie> BlueEagle, using a live cd you mean?
<zcat[1] > ok.. next step is get something like Ultimate Boot and run drive diagnostics.. you should get a good idea from that if the problem is the controller or the media.. if the drive passes diagnostics then the problem is the filesystem.
<BlueEagle> callie: Yes.
<papatxo> Cmo se puede cofigurar un escaner?
<callie> BlueEagle, no but that sounds like a great idea
<popey> Calgar: gtypist or tuxtype
<BlueEagle> callie: Because I think the problem might be that your grub is confused by alteration of the drivenumbers when you connect this drive.
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<callie> i think i will try that now BlueEagle
<serp> how do I play wmv files on ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell serp about restricted
<popey> serp: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<papatxo> Lo siento, Adios.
<KenSentMe> i've just installed samba on my server system and created a share with the following options: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13983. When i create a dir it still has 0755 in stead of 0770. How come?
<serp> well the url they refer to doesnt exist
<callie> well, thanks for the info guys, i'll pop back soon and let you know how i get on, thanks to BlueEagle , Abountu , and popey
<zcat[1] > !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<callie> oh and zcat[1]  too!
<popey> serp: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats that exists
<serp> wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<serp> that url doesnt exist
<popey> serp: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/ look in there
<zcat[1] > !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dominik_> \who
<popey> serp: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb exists
<zcat[1] > source-o-matic has a couple of repos that will let you apt-get what you want
<serp> popey: can't open that either
<joe_alf> what should i put on root() in grub configuration. i have multiple os. should it be the root for that os. other linux is on root(hd1, 4) and the other one is on root(hd1, 1) and the other is on root(hd1, 0). suse, fedora, ubuntu respectively
<popey> serp: i am looking at the page right now
<popey> serp: in firefox
<serp> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at ftp.nerim.net.
<popey> serp: do you use a proxy server to connect to the internet?
<serp> no
<KenSentMe> serp: open the url in your browser
<serp> KenSentMe: I can't..
<KenSentMe> serp: me neither i see
<popey> serp: ftp://62.4.17.14/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/ how about that?
<KenSentMe> serp: copy the url and open it in the address bar of your browser
<serp> popey: nope
<s|k> how do I check an iso via asc ?
<serp> I guess my isp is broken then
<popey> serp: could be i guess
<KenSentMe> have u tried copying the url in your browser?
<popey> KenSentMe: yes, he has
<zcat[1] > serp: mtr 62.4.17.14   perhaps?
<serp> mtr?
<KenSentMe> popey: when i click right mouse on the url in Xchat and choose open link in browser it doens't work, but when i manually copy the url it opens
<Calgar> how do i install gtypist?
<Calgar> please
<zcat[1] > It'll show how/if your ISP is reaching that site..
<serp> zsh: command not found: mtr
<popey> serp I have mirrored it here http://bishop.popey.com/debs/
<zcat[1] > hmmm apt-get install mtr then
<s|k> how do I do a checksum?
<serp> popey: thanks!
<popey> s|k: md5sums
<s|k> thanks
<KenSentMe> Calgar: sudo apt-get install gtypist
<serp> I think I broke my pf.conf
<serp> I can't access any ftp sites
<KenSentMe> Calgar: or use Synaptic
<Guest_105> hi
<popey> hello Guest_105
<Guest_105> I've got a stuped question ....
<Calgar> KenSentMe: what section is it under?
<CoR> hi
<Guest_105> how to install Eciadsl ?
<KenSentMe> Calgar: just search for gtypist
<Guest_105> I'm very new to linux ..
<popey> Guest_105: sudo apt-get install eciadsl
<frfx> how do i change abiword as default .doc writer instead of openofficewriter?
<Calgar> frfx: system -> prefrances -> preferred aplications
<popey> Calgar: that has no option for word processor here..?
<Calgar> oh
<callie> well, im in knoppix now and im copying the data across to my new sata drive as we speak
<frfx> popey: you are right
<KenSentMe> how do i make sure that when i create a file/folder in a windows share in samba it's created under a certain user groep?
<callie> thanks to you all!
<frfx> popey: maybe you know how?
<anto9us> frfx, right click the document, properties, open with
<popey> frfx, I don't I'm afraid, sorry
<callie> BlueEagle, you're idea is working a treat!
<callie> s/you're/your
<Calgar> frfx: sorry, i have only been using linux for less than a day, it was just a guess
<frfx> Calgar: no sorry, thanks for your help
<frfx> anto9us: no other solution? i want that every document opens with abiword
<anto9us> frfx, that will set for all documents of that type
<popey> frfx: i think you can make it the default in there too
<Akuma_> im trying to switch from windows to ubuntu, but im having a hard time finding all the drivers i need. is there any 'central' place where i could look that up? googling every device i have takes foreever
<anto9us> frfx, you selected properties?
<oelewapperke> Akuma_: what drivers do you need ?
<oelewapperke> linux does not require you to install any drivers in normal cases
<Akuma_> right now im mostly concerned about my graphics card, SiS M760GX, and my wireless usb, Netgear WG111
<frfx> anto9us: yep it works, thanks a lot
<anto9us> frfx, I know, you're welcome :)
<Akuma_> i read about ndiswrapper for my wireless device, but cant find any real answer for the graphics card
<Calgar> hmm, help please, i just installed the "junior-typing" meta package, but nothing has shown up in my applications menu?
* delmar threatens Ubuntu with a big stick to make his scanner go
<delmar> ok there it is
<delmar> ive tried everything
<Akuma_> oelewapperke: why's that? wrappers?
<frfx> Akuma_: do you have the windows drivers for your wireless card?
<Akuma_> i do
<popey> delmar: what scanner?
<popey> Akuma_: what video card?
<delmar> popey, microtek scanmaker 3800 series
<frfx> Akuma_: install ndiswrapper and follow the steps of the tutorial
<Akuma_> .. but i heard ndiswrapper was not very stable. ... does that mean it disconnects once a month, or crashes the computer every hour?
<Akuma_> popey: video card: SiS M760GX
<BlueEagle> callie: Well, there you go. :)
<kubus> Moin
<frfx> Akuma_: no..i work with ndiswrapper and it works great
<Calgar> hmm, help please, i just installed the "junior-typing" meta package, but nothing has shown up in my applications menu?
<zcat[1] > My experience ndiswrappers makes the computer crash almost immediately _and_ doesn't work.. ymmv :)
<HIGH-FREQ> sup yall...has anyone encountered an error with prism2_config() failed    on bootup ....i see that in dmesg ...i have a XI-325 prism2.5 wireless b pcmcia card....and i don't know how to fix this error...
<Akuma_> frfx: i'll try it then. thanks
<Akuma_> zcat[1] : ok .. i'll reconsider then ;)
<delmar> im going to bed. night all
<frfx> Akuma_: here it works..just try..
<HIGH-FREQ> nite del
<zcat[1] > I ended up giving that card to a windows user and getting one that was supported by open source drivers.. but ndis must work OK for some people or nobody would use it..
<frfx> Akuma_: if you don't try it won't work ;)
<Akuma_> but, is there a usual way to look up drivers? or does everyone just google everything?
<YoussefAssad> I had mixed ndis experiences. Sometimes, modprobing it would freeze the box, but a year or so back it ran fine. Thank god for madwifi :)
<frfx> Akuma_: you said you have the windows drivers?
<Akuma_> frfx: true. but i also need a long time to format, install two operating systems, etc etc. so if i know something wont work at all, i'd rather wait till i get a new computer
<zcat[1] > google 'ubuntu breezy <hardware>' and usually you'll find something
<Akuma_> frfx: i do
<frfx> Akuma_: so you don't have ubuntu now?
<zcat[1] > yes; most of use google everything and only ask here when we get really stuck..
<Akuma_> .... is there an ndiswrapper equivalent for graphics cards maybe?
<popey> Akuma_: no, there's not
<Abountu> I used to use a console based web browser, Lynx, I can't see it in synaptic, anyone knows how to install it for ubuntu?
<frfx> Abountu: sudo apt-get install lynx
<Akuma_> i do .. i downloaded them ... the live CD works ok .. but no wireless internet and the resulution doesnt go as high as i'd like it to
<callie> frfx, it appears its not in his repo
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the name the gtk 2.2.0 packages and the development files?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not found it in packages
<zcat[1] > Akuma_: If you're likely to get a new computer soon, hold off and make sure you buy hardware that you know in advance will be well supported..
<Richardpat> Greetings to all, anyone about with experience running quake 4 on linux ?
<basti`DND> Running fine on my system, Richardpat
<zcat[1] > then linux will go much better. Trying to get badly supported hardware working is not a fun experience
<Akuma_> zcat[1] : i definatly will. im not sure i'll get it 'soon' though. so i'd rather switch now if possible. vista scares the shit out of me
<frfx> Akuma_: here the live cd also works but also no internet because the live cd doesnt include ndiswrapper
<callie> Akuma_, i spent well over a week researching my new computer and it was time well spent in the end, i LOVE my new system
<Richardpat> basti`DND:  The problem on mine is it appears to startup, but the screen is blank and the sound appears to be corrupt
<popey> callie: good point, check before you buy is a great idea
<basti`DND> R u running ATi or nVidia, Richardpat?
<Richardpat> Ati
<Richardpat> 9800 pro
<Richardpat> Direct rendering appears to be working
<basti`DND> Don't have experience with ATI. ;> Sorry
<Akuma_> are mainstream computers, say Dell, usually better supported?
<popey> Akuma_: I have had very few problems with recent dells on linux
<callie> popey, only learnt by having had far too many problems caused by hardware that either wasnt supported or had very poor support
<popey> this dell xps gen 2 is lovely :)
<zcat[1] > I have ati mobility here.. no 3d for me :(  .. nvidia on the desktop machine.. I should get off here and play with compiz some more. quinn gave me some good info before..
<callie> Akuma_, self build is the best way to get what you want and make sure you have a completely supported system
<frfx> Akuma_: older systems are better supported, but you want a new computer.. but you can google on "linux YourNewComputer"
<KenSentMe> Richardpat: I've used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and then installed Q4. Works fine here
<Richardpat> KenSentMe: I followed the same howto
<popey> frfx: not always, all the hardware in this laptop is supported and it's under a year old (well, all execpt the silly LEDs)
<frfx> popey: than you are lucky :)
<popey> i researched it :)
<frfx> Akuma_: are you going to buy a laptop?
<mr_bob> Hello
<Agent_bob> howdy
<mr_bob>  /message l'm looking for ubuntu french user...
<frfx> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Akuma_> frfx: im trying to. but its pretty complicated
<Agent_bob> "french user" ???   one that uses the french ?
<Akuma_> frfx: i wanna get it from US. much cheaper
<mr_bob> Tanx I'm jump to #kubuntu-fr
<frfx> Akuma_: where do you live? if you want to buy a laptop: check http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<basti`DND> Ubuntu: If i add the debian unstable and / or testing packages to my apt-sources, i get only errors at synaptic. Anybody here, who got this error too?
<Agent_bob> basti`DND ubuntu is NOT debian.  it is based on debian, there is a differance
<zcat[1] > adding debian repos will likely break ubuntu is strange and unpredictable ways.. don't do it. If you do do it, don't expect us to fix it.
<basti`DND> Yeah, for sure i know, but i don't ever get problems with using debian-packages at ubuntu
<Calgar> can anyone help? i installed the "junior-typing" meta package, but none of it has shown up in the menus
<Calgar> please
<zcat[1] > basti`DND: you haven't had any problems "yet" ...
<basti`DND> Okay. i go for ubuntu-mirros. Thx guys ;>
<Agent_bob> hmmm let me see here?  "<basti`DND> Ubuntu: If i add the debian unstable ... i get only errors at synaptic."  &  "<basti`DND> Yeah, for sure i know, but i don't ever get problems with using debian-packages at ubuntu"    sounds like a contradiction to me.
<frfx> Calgar: i have sometimes the same problem.try this command: sudo junior-typing
<tbf> does dapper have drivers for the intel pro/wireless 3945, or do i have to compile them by hand?
<dli> Agent_bob, hehe
<tbf> and why does dapper detect only one cpu on my core duo?
<Ayabara> I have problems with lineakd and got a mail from the developer saying "you must be running XWindows (Gnome or KDE or some other window manager is fine)". This is running in Ubuntu as default, isn't it?
<Calgar> frfx: command not found.......
<zcat[1] > tbf: add an SMP kernel
<Jimmey__> tbf, you need to install an SMP kernel
<dli> tbf, install an SMP kernel (use synaptic)
<Jimmey__> tbf, and try in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<Jimmey__> I beat you all too it!
<Jimmey__> :P
<Jimmey__> Ayabara, Gnome's Ubuntu's default :P
<Agent_bob> Ayabara ubuntu by default runs gnome     yes
<verdee> hi guys
<Jimmey__> Hello
<callie> hey
<Ayabara> that's what I thought.. anyone here using lineakd? I have problems getting it to work
<Jimmey__> Ayabara, what problems?
<popey> Ayabara: i ran it for a while, but don't need to now
<basti`DND> Agent_bob, this was _THE_ first time, i get errors. :)
<frfx> Calgar: you are sure it is correctly installed?
<Agent_bob> basti`DND oh ok  :)
<Ayabara> Jimmey__, popey: I have a Dell Inspiron laptop with media keys. I try to fix it so that the volume buttons control Headphone rather than Master volume.
<Calgar> frfx: yes, i can launch gtypist and other components from terminal
<Jimmey__> Ayabara, oh.
<popey> Ayabara: yeah, i have a dell too
<popey> Ayabara: i used lineakd until dapper, now the media keys just work
<popey> Ayabara: can you wait 2 weeks until dapper is out ;)
<Ayabara> popey: they work for me too ( I run dapper ), but the volume buttons only control Master volume even if headphones are plugged in
<popey> Ayabara: I don't think dapper uses lineakd by default, but I guess you could
<Agent_bob> anyone know how tee pipes or redirects it's output ?
<Agent_bob> eeek i coded mod for at least 100x? it's output is horid at 80x?
<pw1> Is there an equivalent for Dapper of the Hoary package "automatix"?
<ESPOiG> neone played Oblivion??
<zcat[1] > !automatix
<callie> ALL FILES TRANSFERED
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Jimmey__> pw1, I'm sure there is
<Agent_bob> !easyubuntu
<WarOfAttrition> I'm getting this error when trying to install things with apt-get "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<WarOfAttrition>  field name `lesystem' must be followed by colon
<WarOfAttrition> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<WarOfAttrition> " what does this mean and how can I fix it?
<Ayabara> popey: have you got the media buttons controlling headphone volume?
<verdee> grub problem: i installed ubuntu in a pc, after i added a new hd with windows. I have tried to fix menu.lst and device.map but it doesn't, any idea?
<callie> bbl
<Agent_bob> that info node is turncated
<Ayabara> anyone know of an app to join avi and mpeg files?
<popey> Ayabara: avidemux?
<popey> Ayabara: no, my media buttons control the master volume
<popey> Ayabara: not tried to change it
<Agent_bob> !no easyubuntu is
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Agent_bob
<verdee> !easyubuntu
<Ayabara> popey: ok. guess I'll start using the volume controls on my Sennheiser headphones instead :-)
<dreambox> guyz how can i install naslite on ubuntu
<popey> \o/ sennheiser
<Agent_bob> !no easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<ubotu> Agent_bob: okay
<pw1> Easyubuntu. That's the feller. Cheers.
<pw1> Running it now.
<pw1> Thanks muchly!
<Agent_bob> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<alapzaj[AWAY] > How can i terminate a pts connection?Is not a ssh connect, i logged is via ssh and su -username but i don't use logout so, when i type users their are 2 user i and the another!
<megaman123> hey all :) how do i compile a Makefile file ???
<HIGH-FREQ> Alapzaj_: what bout  exit  command
<verdee> megaman123, you are installing from the source?
<Calgar> can anyone help please, i installed the "junior-typing" meta package, but none of it shows up in the menus
<frfx> alapzaj: control plus c maybe?
<alapzaj[AWAY] > don't work
<megaman123> verdee: downloaded a plugin
<HIGH-FREQ> Alapzaj_: u can always do     ps aux    and kill the process
<BlueEagle> quanta keeps quitting on me with the error "quanta: Fatal IO error: client killed". Anyone know how I can get a more useful errormessage or fix this?
<dreambox> how to remove the program which i dont need it
<Agent_bob> alapzaj[AWAY]  ps it or lsof it and see if there is a connection.  it's probably just an un-cleaned /var/log/wtmp
<verdee> megaman123, which plugin?
<alapzaj[AWAY] > So, I logged in via ssh and su username(because this user has no ssh)and i lost my internet connection so i can't do exit or ctrl d
<HIGH-FREQ> dreambox:  apt-get remove <pkg-name>
<popey> Calgar: junior_typist is a meta package, it actually installs gtypist
<GTroy> is tseliot in here?
<alapzaj[AWAY] > i kill all ps -aux procces
<soaz> hi
<megaman123> channelscan for vdr (DVB)
<Agent_bob> alapzaj[AWAY]  kill [sig]  <pid>
<alapzaj[AWAY] > with the "virtual" username
<Calgar> popey: i know but i cant find any of the programs its supposed to install
<thoreauputic> GTroy: no, he's talking to ezra pound ( j/k)
<popey> Calgar: Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<HIGH-FREQ> Alapzaj_: so u have 2 users on...one is u and the other is ????   and u want to kill one of the tty's?
<popey> Calgar: then type gtypist
<alapzaj[AWAY] > i and server1
<GTroy> thoreauputic, can you then help me get glx working?
<dreambox> HIGH-FREQ how can control my ubuntu from other computer same as remote connection in win xp
<alapzaj[AWAY] > this is an account without ssh
<Calgar> popey: i know! but i dont want to have to run all of them from the console every time!
<thoreauputic> GTroy: I know nothing about glx , sorry
<alapzaj[AWAY] > so when i start 1 server i log into my system and su username
<Agent_bob> alapzaj[AWAY]  if you are going to kill all ps -A x   easy way is   sudo kill -9 -1    but i hope you know what you are doing......
<alapzaj[AWAY] > su server
<GTroy> thoreauputic, can you recommend anyone?
<popey> Calgar: install smeg the menu editor then you can add it to the menu yourself?
<thoreauputic> GTroy: try the users mailing list maybe?
<GTroy> !users mailing list
<ubotu> GTroy: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thoreauputic> GTroy: pretty high traffic and lots of cluesful subscribers
<alapzaj[AWAY] > Agent_bob: I don't want to kill all process, I want to terminate server(username) pts connection
<HIGH-FREQ> dreambox: use winvnc or somethin like it....or putty for ssh or somethin
<alapzaj[AWAY] > this is alll
<verdee> (second attempt) grub problem: i installed ubuntu in a pc, after i added a new hd with windows. I have tried to fix menu.lst and device.map but it doesn't, any idea?
<Calgar> popey: it comes installed, and i know i can do that, but i dont know where to find the icon ect
<basti`DND> Ubuntu: I need "libc6 2.3.6-6" for new enlightenment-packages. But the Package are only available at debian unstable & testing. What can i do now?
<frfx> Calgar: you don't need to install anything i think.just right click on applications and choose edit or something like that
<popey> Calgar: there is no icon
<thoreauputic> GTroy: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/lists
<HIGH-FREQ> dreambox: there's other programs out there that are more gui ....but i am not sure what they are
<GTroy> ok
<Calgar> popey: those programs have no icons, ok
<dreambox> HIGH-FREQ there is a way of useing fix ip
<Nameeater> verdee: do you know the /dev/xxx that the old hdd shows up as now?
<HIGH-FREQ> dreambox: u mean a static ip?
<pakage> Heya, no matter what I try I can't mount my fat32 drive for read access.. I'm using the fstab... I've got umask=000 but that's not working
<dreambox> wwinvnc is good for now
<popey> Nameeater: df will tell you
<dreambox> yes
<Agent_bob> alapzaj[AWAY]  we told you,  use ps   and  then kill the pid    i also told you that it may not be a connection anymore. only an "un-clean /var/log/wtmp file" meaning that there is no one there but that file still says there is.  it is cleaned at boot time.  and the log-in/out process writes to it.  who and w read from it.
<HIGH-FREQ> ya put that box as static ip
<Nameeater> popey: his grub is broken as he has installed a new hdd, df isnt very helpful atm
<HIGH-FREQ> i have an older pcmcia b card....its a XI-325 and it uses the prism2.5  but when i do dmesg it says   prism2_config() failed  and if i can make that work i think i'll get the wlan0
<popey> ahh
<popey> sorry, didn't follow
<Nameeater> np ;)
<HIGH-FREQ> anyone guru in pcmcia?
<verdee> Nameeater, in ubuntu is in /dev/hda4, win in /dev/hdb1
<Nameeater> pakage: whats the whole fstab line for the fat32 ?
<Agent_bob> pc cards   heh not me.
<Skeletonix> Hi..I tryed install flash player on Dapper and :
<Skeletonix> Hi I tryed install flash player on Dapper and :
<Skeletonix> http://download.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<Kezzer> it's the option to mount the drive or not on startup Nameeater
<Kezzer> I believe
<Skeletonix> sorry this is it :
<Skeletonix> sudo update-flashplugin
<Skeletonix> installation failed
<Stormx2> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<d> !dma
<Kezzer> I've never had issues with flash
<Nameeater> Kezzer: never heard of that :o
<_harm> Does anyone know a linux distro which is much like the mac-mini FRONTROW option?
<Nameeater> verdee: does ubuntu boot?
<kulkaka> I have a ntfs partion with a lock on it and I cant access it
<Kezzer> Skeletonix: have you installed the fonts?
<Agent_bob> Kezzer me either.....  but i never use it so....
<GTroy> anyone good with glx??
<kulkaka> I asked here yesterday and you gave me a command that I wrote in the terminal
<kulkaka> and then it worked
<kulkaka> stupid me didn't write it down
<Skeletonix> Kezzer: which fonts..
<tbf> zcat[1] , jimMmy__: ok, thanks
<Kezzer> Skeletonix: if you read the flash player installer then you'd know
<kulkaka> when I open it it's empty
<Skeletonix> Kezzer: dejavu and free-fonts
<Kezzer> read the instructions upon installation and you'll see it requires certain fonts which are available via apt-get
<HIGH-FREQ> kulkaka: u trying to mount it u mean?
<mikk0> ident
<kulkaka> yeah
<kulkaka> that's right
<GTroy> !glx
<ubotu> GTroy: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GTroy> !dri
<ubotu> GTroy: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Skeletonix> Kezzer: where can I find instruction?
<HIGH-FREQ> kulkaka:  mount -t ntfs /dev/??? /mnt/???
<Kezzer> Skeletonix: on the flash player installation
<HIGH-FREQ> that it?
<Skeletonix> Kezzer: on web?
<Kezzer> no
<Skeletonix> :)
<Kezzer> when you do ./install-flashplayer it runs the script yes?
<Nameeater> GTroy: ask a question
<Skeletonix> yes
<Agent_bob> HIGH-FREQ with a umask ando or f/d-masks
<kulkaka> what is the name of the 'mac-bar'
<Kezzer> when it's running the installation it asks you many many things, i.e. have you installed the fonts
<kulkaka> g something
<kulkaka> gdesktop
<Kezzer> because as far as I know if you haven't installed the fonts then it'll fail on the install
<GTroy> I've got a dual head with the latest nvidia driver
<kulkaka> but it's not
<Kezzer> so rerun the installation and read the instructions
<GTroy> and no glx
<kulkaka> can't remember
<HIGH-FREQ> well try that to mount it
<Nameeater> gdesklets ?
<kulkaka> you know where all the programs is?
<kulkaka> yeah, that's right
<Kezzer> then apt-get the fonts required (you may have to enable universe packages)
<kulkaka> thx
<verdee> Nameeater, yes, it boots, in ubuntuforums.org i read i can redo the "install grub step" with the installation cd, that is right?
<Skeletonix> Kezzer: ehr..but I installed it by Synaptic
<Kezzer> then do it by hand
<Kezzer> if you do it through Synaptic I don't think it'll install the fonts for you
<GTroy> nameeater, I've got the nvidia-glx for 7667, but my driver is 8756
<kulkaka> now I mounted it
<Kezzer> so installation would probably fail
<kulkaka> and it says that I don't have permission toview it
<kulkaka> *to view
<Nameeater> verdee: so ubuntu boots as normal, (I'm guessing your talking to me now on it?) whats the problem then?
<Kezzer> mind you, you're using dapper
<Kezzer> http://download.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<kulkaka> how do I get those permissions?
<Kezzer> download, extract, run the ./install thingy
<Nameeater> GTroy:have you installed the nvidia released drivers following the HOWTO guide?
<Skeletonix> Kezzer: thanx!!
<GTroy> nameeater yes
<HIGH-FREQ> kulkaka: check the permissions of it...with  ls -la /mnt/????
<Nameeater> doesnt that remove old packages?
<Agent_bob> kulkaka umount and add -o umask=022  to the mount command
<kulkaka> ok, thx
<kulkaka> now it's coffee time
<Nameeater> !nvidia
<HIGH-FREQ> aah umask=022 ....i couldn't remember that either for ntfs ;(
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<verdee> Nameeater, sorry i didn't answer. yes it boots normal, but after installing ubuntu i add a hd with win, i have tried to update GRUB but, until now, i can't boot win
<HIGH-FREQ> !prism2.5
<ubotu> HIGH-FREQ: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HIGH-FREQ> bah
<samuli> verdee, so you have grub working?
<joedj> i have .mpg files that mencoder output, that contain video and audio. k3b's DVD video creation screen presents me with an AUDIO_TS section and a VIDEO_TS section. can i just drop these videos in the VIDEO_TS section and assume the audio will work too?
<Agent_bob> kulkaka note that mask 022  is read only permission for all but owner/root   ntfs is not really fully supported in linux yet writing to it can cause fs errors.
<megaman123> how do i run something as a diffrent user while being root??
<verdee> yes samuli
<Nameeater> verdee: does gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst show anything about Windows in it?
<Agent_bob> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Agent_bob> kulkaka ^
<samuli> verdee, so having a working title for windows in grubmenu should be pretty easy.
<GTroy> nameeater, I'm looking to play 3d games.....I don't think the wiki helps me
<Nameeater> one sec
<HIGH-FREQ> any pcmcia guru's here that might know this one.... i have an older pcmcia b card....its a XI-325 and it uses the prism2.5  but when i do dmesg it says   prism2_config() failed  and if i can make that work i think i'll get the wlan0
<Nameeater> GTroy: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<GTroy> ok
<verdee> Nameeater, it seems to be ok
<Agent_bob> HIGH-FREQ read wiki on wifi ?
<Agent_bob> !wifi
<ubotu> I heard wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Nameeater> verdee: can you paste it on pastebin.com ?
<samuli> verdee, paste your windows section of menu.lst to the pastebin.
<verdee> samuli, it isn't :)
<verdee> ok Nameeater samuli
<verdee> Nameeater, samuli: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13985
<GTroy> how do you run a script?
<samuli> verdee, ok. The problem is that windows ins in secondary harddrive.
<Determinist> GTroy, give it excute permissions, then ./scriptname
<Skeletonix> GTroy: or sh /path to script/script name
<Mum> Hi all..   quick question.. how does one recover a forgotten password?
<GTroy> thanks gus
<GTroy> guys
<xbox_guru> hello, I'm having a problem getting my wireless drivers onto my computer because they are all for windows
<Determinist> Mum, you're talking about the sudo password for your machine?
<Rondom> Mum: a users' password?
<Mum> user password
<verdee> samuli, gosh :) it must be in hda?
<xbox_guru> I saw prism54 but I don't know if it supports wep
<Rondom> Mum: is there any other user, that has the rights to change it?
<xbox_guru> or IsIsm
<high-freq2> hmm
<Mum> no..just me  I only just installed it
<samuli> verdee, there's a workaround for it and a pretty simple on.
<xbox_guru> http://www.prism54.org/
<Determinist> Mum, what Rondom asked... if you cant log into the machine you're kinda nailed lol
<Rondom> Mum: but there's also a possibility to change it
<samuli> verdee, I'm just checking up on how it was done.
<high-freq2> May 14 05:46:39 localhost kernel: [4296010.316000]  pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0
<Mum> well I can't log in cause I can't remember my password  LOL
<verdee> samuli, thanks a lot
<Rondom> Determinist: there is some possibility with a live-cd, I saw a tutorial some time ago
<high-freq2> wifi howto didn't tell me much bout the old prism2.5
<xbox_guru> what about lslsm
<Mum> wrote it down... threw the paper out    stupid me..
<Determinist> Rondom, i am aware of this
<rambo3> Mum on other linux you could reset root pasword , but i dont know on ubuntu since it has no root account
<high-freq2> i've been googleing this error for few hours now and nada...i've tried everything that they said...and still nada...
<xbox_guru> if not then I need help with ndiswrapper
<Determinist> Mum, well, you can do this: either reinstall the system if you have 40 spare mins or look online for a tutorial on how to recover passwords
<rambo3> just search google for reset or lost root password
<xbox_guru> i've read the ndiswrapper page and am a little confused
<high-freq2> u mean user password?
<Mum> OK  thank you.. thought it might be in wiki somewhere  couldn't find it tho
<rambo3> no i sad what i mean
<Mum> yes High-freq2.. user password
<dli> rambo3, sorry for my english, can you elaborate?
<Rondom> Mum: if you choose recovery mode in grub, do you get a command line?
<high-freq2> xbox_guru? d/l the windoz driver for your card..and  run ndiswrapper -i your_drivers.inf
<Mum> haven't tried that Rondom
<high-freq2> then modprobe ndiswrapper
<Mum> if i do       I then do what?
<xbox_guru> high-freq2: I'm new to linux and just got it yesterday, can you speak english
<high-freq2> word
<high-freq2> what card do u have?
<xbox_guru> wg111v2 usb adapter
<livingdaylight> good morning vietnam
<high-freq2> yes that u have to use the ndiswrapper
<rambo3> since you get logged in safe mod as root(highest admin) anyhow , it should be posible to recover password using standard root pass recovery
<high-freq2> there's a howto on that ..lemme pull it up
<samuli> verdee, try adding these lines to the menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13987
<livingdaylight> someone please tell me of a good pastebin?
<mephis1987> livingdaylight, hello there from vietnam 2 :d
<samuli> it should fool windows thinking it's sitting on the first hd
<dli> livingdaylight, pastebin.com
<Determinist> livingdaylight, pastebin.com
<rambo3> ask ubotu livingdaylight
<HIGH-FREQ> xbox_guru:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<livingdaylight> hehe, mephis, Good Morning!
<mephis1987> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<livingdaylight> dli, thank you
<HIGH-FREQ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<HIGH-FREQ> that one...or just  pastebin.com or somethin
<livingdaylight> Determinist and rambo3 thankyou
<Determinist> np mate
<dreambox> how can i update ubuntu
<mephis1987> apt-get update :D
<xbox_guru> high-freq: does ndis wrapper support wep
<dli> dreambox, use synaptic :)
<HIGH-FREQ> yes
<dreambox> ping!
<xbox_guru> high-freq: it says it needs some package
<dreambox> dli: where is that synaptic
<livingdaylight> anyone running from chat from Opera?
<HIGH-FREQ> ya ...apt-get install  them
<xbox_guru> i can't
<xbox_guru> I don't have an internet connection
<xbox_guru> i'm talking ona different computer
<dli> dreambox, System -> Admin -> Package Manager, or something like that
<rambo3> livingdaylight: sometimes
<Rondom> xbox_guru: what's your problem? I also own an WG111v2
<HIGH-FREQ> xbox_guru:  sudo apt-get install pkg_name_here
<McNutella> oi oi, whats the cmd for searching for packages again please?
<dreambox> thanks bro
<livingdaylight> rambo3, its quite different isn't it, first time here
<McNutella> apt-?
<livingdaylight> rambo3, i like opera, but downloading and opening music or vid files i always end up in trouble. I find Firefox much easier in that respect
<xbox_guru> high-freq: I'm on the family computer, mine (the one with ubuntu) has the adapter i'm trying to set up
<McNutella> no command to search for applications then ?
<livingdaylight> rambo3, is it a matter of configuring opera or is it just not as easy in Linux with opera?
<rambo3> livingdaylight: yes , making opera do those things is alot of work
<dli> McNutella, sudo apt-cache search foo
<HIGH-FREQ> xbox_guru: oh....well u can 'print' that howto off..and goto the other puter
<McNutella> dli: thanks
<xbox_guru> high-freq: where can I get that package
<livingdaylight> rambo3: so, presumably its only alot of work running it with Linux. I want to be able to click on something and my default players automatically open up etc, you know what i mean?
<rambo3> livingdaylight: its an linux matter
<verdee> samuli, thanks a lot, i will try it later :)
<HIGH-FREQ> xbox_guru: first things first...d/l the windows drivers for your card...and then  do  ndiswrapper -i driver_name.inf  ...that'll load it..and then do  modprobe ndiswrapper   now that should put your nic's light on
<HIGH-FREQ> xbox_guru: ndiswrapper-utils  but ubuntu installs it by default i think
<verdee> i have to go now, thanks again samuli and Nameeater :) bye bye guys
<Abountu> I have a problem with openoffice, if I start it from the menu (application->office->OpenOffice.org2 Writer) it gives me an error ("the application cannot be started, An internal error occured" and in the caption it says OpenOffice.org 1.9.129))
<xbox_guru> high-frew
<valehru> Is there a linux installer for doom 3?
<Nameeater> cya
<rambo3> livingdaylight: no i dont know how to set it up , i just fixed java in opera . i coulden't get vidios to play
<Abountu> it works fine if I double click on a .doc file
<xbox_guru> *high-freq: thanks, I'll get the drivers off the cdrom and follow that
<McNutella> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<McNutella> what that mean ?
<HIGH-FREQ> xbox_guru: k....but it should have installed automatically
<HIGH-FREQ> at least mine did
<livingdaylight> rambo3: ahhh....exactly, forgot all about that...that is another problem i have had with opera. How did you fix that. Tell me only if it is easy?
<xbox_guru> high-freq: then mabey mine is too
<rambo3> yes, i just fallowed instructions on wiki
<xbox_guru> brb
* ompaul throws the ball to bimberi 
<livingdaylight> rambo3: vids are one of the things that don't open. No point using opera and then having ot flip over to firefox when i want to open a video or music file
<HIGH-FREQ> valehru: yes there's a few installers out there...i think i had a  doom3.sh  file at one time...do a search for that on the web
* bimberi drops it, causing a scrum to be called
<livingdaylight> rambo3: is there a more appropriate chat room that handles these Opera/LInux issues?
<ompaul>  line out in offtopic :)
<Abountu> anyone can help with openoffice error plz?
<livingdaylight> rambo3: what wiki? or where?
<rambo3> you could ask in official opera channel on orc.opera.org
<Nameeater> Opera has its own chat room some where, I thought Opera's IRC client has the chatroom there by default
<rambo3> *irc
<livingdaylight> rambo3: ok, thx
<livingdaylight> Nameeater: yes, it does but i set it to freenode because that is where i know #ubuntu can be found
<Nameeater> ah, well rambo knew the right place to go anyway ;)
<ompaul> Abountu, you have to say what the problem is to the channel so people can figure out if they know the answer
<Abountu> ampaul:  I have a problem with openoffice, if I start it from the menu (application->office->OpenOffice.org2 Writer) it gives me an error ("the application cannot be started, An internal error occured" and in the caption it says OpenOffice.org 1.9.129))
<Abountu> ampaul: just said it about
<Abountu> above
<rambo3> livingdaylight: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser?highlight=%28opera%29 , just remember to install motifs to get java working
<DrNickRiviera> can i deactivate cupsys, seeing as i never print anything, or do i risk breaking something by doing so?
<livingdaylight> rambo3: you da man!
<livingdaylight> rambo3: thx
<ompaul> Abountu, ahh normally if you don't get an answer wait about 10 minutes before asking again because people with answers to your question may not be available
<pitti> DrNickRiviera: no problem, just remove the package or remove /etc/rc2.d/S19cupsys
<ompaul> Abountu, no idea, the only thing I would do is log out of x and back in with simething liek that
<Abountu> ampaul: I already restarted the system...
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi people. Will Ubuntu automatically download and install Gnome 2.14 via the Update Manager or does one have to do it themsevles?
<Abountu> ampaul: thanks, I'll try to figure out ..
<ompaul> Abountu, I have no ideas sorry
<Abountu> ompaul: no prob
<DrNickRiviera> pitti: thx
<ompaul> Abountu, test it from the command line if its broken check the settings in the meny
<rambo3> Abountu: can you drag program from menu to desktop as shortcut and see how its started?
<Fee^> mornin'
<Fee^> how do you remove the mounted drive icons from the desktop?
<McNutella> Fee^: rightclick then unmount is quickest I find
<Fee^> silly
<Fee^> its not that i don't want the icon
<rambo3> Fee^: mount them in /mnt instead of /media
<Fee^> i mean the drive
<Fee^> just he icon
<xbox_guru> high-freq: it said it couldn't load ndiswrapper
<Fee^> o rly
<McNutella> silly, you should be more specific then :P
<Fee^> that's it huh?
<McNutella> ye, huh
<Abountu> rambo:ompaul:  I have tried to launch it for command line, and got this error:  I have a problem with openoffice, if I start it from the menu (application->office->OpenOffice.org2 Writer) it gives me an error ("the application cannot be started, An internal error occured" and in the caption it says OpenOffice.org 1.9.129))
<Abountu> oh sorry
<Abountu> I pasted something else
<Fee^> i thought it was something i could turn off in configuration editor...
<rambo3> yes then new copy/paste linux generation
<Fee^> essentially i don't want any desktop icons, ever
<BlankMind> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi people. Will Ubuntu automatically download and install Gnome 2.14 via the Update Manager or does one have to do it themsevles?
<HIGH-FREQ> xbox_guru: if u type in  sudo ndiswrapper    what does it say?
<samuli> gizmo, it does.
<HIGH-FREQ> xbox_guru: if its there it'll spit something out...
<BlankMind> I have Ubuntu installed on a disk with 2 partitions NTFS and a linux one. I read Ubuntu can read NTFS. How I see my files of NTFS partitions?
<Gizmo_The_Great> samuli, that's what I thought, but it says system up-to-date?
<rambo3> BlankMind: rad wiki or ask ubotu
<samuli> gizmo, well it's not in the repos then.. If you want 'bleeding edge' use dapper.
<BlankMind> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Gizmo_The_Great> samuli, is dapper officially released yet
<Gizmo_The_Great> thought it was June
<samuli> gizmo, right.
<samuli> but it's probably safer bet than trying to update gnome by hand :)
<Bilford> I did a fresh install of the new Dapper
<Bilford> doing a fresh install is totally different than upgrading
<Gizmo_The_Great> samuli, I agree. I'll wait for the official release, then upgrade Breezy to Dapper and hopefully it will all run smoothyl :-)
<Morbo> DEATH TO WANKERDOWS
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
* alapzaj[AWAY]  eltvolodik a gptl
<dht-esp> Good morning, I think that I have identified a bug in "login" update version 1:4.0.3-37ubuntu8
<rambo3> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<dht-esp> it seems that the update can lock all users out of the system by stripping permisions
<ompaul> alapzaj[AWAY] , I told you about that yesterday
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<BlankMind> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Fee^> ok...
<Fee^> Apps -> Nautilus -> Desktop
<Fee^> Uncheck the option "Volumes Visible"
<Fee^> ..that "fixed" my issue
<Fee^> Configuration Editor :)
<neo911> is there a tool i can use so i can detect if my ports are being scanned? thanks
<Fee^> yeah, snort
<neo911> can you suggest a good networking tool that detects if my ports are being scanned? thx
<ompaul> neo911, sornt
<ompaul> neo911, snort  even
<neo911> oh snort is the name?
<ompaul> neo911, say thanks to Fee^ :)
<neo911> thanks fee
<neo911> i suppose snort is for ubuntu>
<neo911> is there one for windows as well?
<thoreauputic> !info snort
<ubotu> snort: (Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.3.2-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 382 kB, Installed size: 856 kB
<ompaul> neo911, go to ##windows and ask
<ompaul> morning thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> hi ompaul :)
<[Leo] > hi
<[Leo] > did anyone try to configure-compile tcl 8.5^
<[Leo] > ?
<BlankMind> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<[Leo] > i know hot to compile........
<[Leo] > i'd like to know if someone has the same problem
<[Leo] > with configure script
<mawoo> hi, I get this error when updating : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13990 ; any help pplease ?
<beerockxs> I'm havinga problem with alsa, sound played through alsa sounds wrong. it's way too fast, and screechy.
<mawoo> sorry, wrong channel (dapper)
<coolfrog> I need some help. It doesn't concern ubuntu entirely but here goes...I installed lg-base(linux gazette) and a couple of their issues through synaptic but now i can't find a way to access them. I checked their official site but couldn't find any help. so please help!
<siccness> coolfrog: Not sure but you could try locate
<szoller> XGL doesnt support Direct Rendering for my Geforce FX 5200. Does this mean, that the card is slower with XGL for example in 3D Games than without XGL? (much slower?)
<bostik> hi all
<bostik> i have a problem
<ompaul> coolfrog, do "sudo updatedb" and then "locate lg | less"
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<bostik> i recompiled my kernel with 64bit+smp+em46t support
<tombs> hi all
<BlankMind> How do I edit files in graphic mode that are "read-only"?
<xbox_guru> high-freq: when i typed in sudo ndiswrapper, it came up with a bunch of options for "manage ndis drivers"
<Fee^> you don't BlankMind
<Fee^> chown , then edit
<bostik> and now when i try to install quake4 server i get this error
<SeriousSven> afternoon, anyone familiar with overclocking nVidia cards in Linux, can't seem to make coolbits work and nvclock doesn't support my card
<BlankMind> i need to use command line only? sudo stuff?
<bostik> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<bostik> Uncompressing Quake IV..
<bostik> ./setup.sh: line 207: /home/b0nga/.setup7465: No such file or directory
<bostik> ./setup.sh: line 207: /home/b0nga/.setup7465: No such file or directory
<bostik> The setup program seems to have failed on x86_64/glibc-2.0
<Boglizk> I'm having lag while watcin movies (any player), are there any processes i can kill ?
<bakert> BlankMind, do you know how to use chmod?
<BlankMind> don't know what is it :(
<bakert> BlankMind, what program is telling you the file is readonly?
<bostik> it is something about 64bit
<ompaul> bostik, DONT paste in here - it was in that instuction http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  and I have no ideas about quake
<BlankMind> i was going to copy some files to /usr/local/
<bostik> ompaul: sorry
<bostik> :(
<ompaul> !tell bostik about chroot
<xbox_guru> high-freq: i read up and got the ndis utils .deb file burned onto a cd
<ompaul> bostik, read the message from the bot
<livingdaylight> where are plugins in Firefox saved?
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<bakert> BlankMind, and what happened?
<blaze> how to install cyr-rfx-koi8-1-1.0.tgz ?
<bostik> i tryed with chroot
<BlankMind> nothing, i just cannot paste files there (the option is grey)
<bostik> but it tells me to use a graphic shell
<blaze> it's a packadge of cyrillic fonts i suppose
<Ayabara> the hotkeys in vlc doesn't work for me in ubuntu. when I use ctrl+right to timeskip nothing happens. anyone know a solution?
<xbox_guru> everyone: if I wanted to install ndiswrapper's utils.deb right from the cd, what directory would I use
<SeriousSven> no one familiar with overclocking nvidia based cards?
<bakert> BlankMind, oh i see.  OK so start a Terminal with Applications, Accessories, Terminal
<bakert> BlankMind, Then use the "cp -i" command to move your files.
<siccness> Is Linux Gazette any good?
<BlankMind> ah ok, i'll learn this command... does it copy a paste with all subdirectories?
<ompaul> blaze, why not install the cyrillic fonts that come with ubuntu
<BlankMind> paste = folder sorry
<blaze> ok.. how to do that ompaul :)
<ompaul> blaze, first give yourself the most of everything
<blaze> because i have some cyrillic fonts but.. some programs don't have cyrillic
<blaze> :D.. ok.. so this means i have to try myself
<Ayabara> should I use the ubuntu dapper build from nightlies.videolan.org?
<xbox_guru> hey, anyone, what director would I use to unpackage and install a .deb file directly from the cdrom
<xbox_guru> *directory
<ompaul> blaze, well no those that don't need to be translated - you should have a look on the wiki about that
<ompaul> !tell blaze about repos
<bakert> BlankMind, use the -r option to cp to copy all subdirectories too
<blaze> i think i've already enabled these
<blaze> ompaul,
<BlankMind> thank you very much, i'll try it now...
<bakert> so "cp -ri /your/folder/* /usr/local/newfolder/"
<bakert> BlankMind, ^^^^
<Calgar> hi, could anyone tell me if its possible to sync a windows mobile device to linux? and if so, what program do you use?
<ompaul> blaze, add  the repos that the bot tells you about and then --- use System Administration Synaptic Package Manager to search for fonts or cry and then install away
<blaze> ok.. i'll try to :)
<Bilford> Dapper has more programs to choose from in Add/Remove
<vik> When I try to boot, the kernel panics with something like: VFS: Could not mount root filesystem on 03:01. Any ideas? It's a newly compiled kernel (2.4.27) and the system was OK on 2.6.10
<Most_Wanted> hm
<Most_Wanted> (13:37:40)  can't join #ubuntu (auth'ed only (+r))! but i`m in ?
<Most_Wanted> rofl
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me where plugins are saved in Firefox
<ompaul> coolfrog /usr/share/doc/lg
<siccness> ompaul: I'll thank you for that as well :P
<ompaul> siccness, :)
<xbox_guru> does anyone know what directory I would use to unpackage a .deb file right from a cdrom?
<siccness> Just installed one of the issues, should be interesting.
<ompaul> siccness, remember that is more of a history lesson but methods may have changed substantially from what you see in there
<vik> Oh shit maybe it's an initrd thing. The other kernels have initrds. This one doesn't. How does one make an initrd?
<ompaul> !tell vik about language
<zcat[1] > mkinitrd ?
<Fee^> any of you guys figured out how to get faster ripping w/ Wine@DVD Shrink?
<siccness> Oh :|
<vik> ompaul: sorry; got excited
<samuli> Fee^: Is your dma enabled on cdrom?
<xbox_guru> high-freq: you there?
<siccness> Damn, I don't really wish to learn about the history of linux whatsoever.
<ompaul> siccness, this does not devalue them, in fact it explains the reasons why some things are done in particular ways
<siccness> Future of it is a different story.
<siccness> Ahh that's important, ompaul.
<zcat[1] > wouldn't something native like k9copy be better?
<ompaul> vik, I have mine auto replace as macros :)
<blaze> ompaul, i've selected almost all of xfonts that have "koi" in the name :D
<blaze> i hope that now it'll all be ok with cyrillic :D
<zcat[1] > almost all? you missed some?
<ompaul> blaze, I am no font expert, why not join your national channel - and get into translation :)
<AlmtyBob> is there a line count command?
<blaze> :D i like it here, because it's in english.. it's somekind of a training for me :-P
<zcat[1] > AlmtyBob: wc -l
<ompaul> AlmtyBob, the qestion is what is wc -l
<AlmtyBob> thanks
<cjs> hello
<blaze> hello lanselot =D
<HIGH-FREQ> linux-wlan-ng firmware drivers area already in the kernel as  prism2_cs  for the one i need....well i load that and nada...and i have both power light and link light which is constant on...so its gotta be doin somethin.but i'm not gettin a friggin wlan0 or wifi0 or nuttin..can anyone help with old pcmcia XI-325 prism2.5 ...i'm gettin error in dmesg   prism2_conf() failed   ....so if anyone that has experience in this prism2 failur
<HIGH-FREQ> e plz help ;(
<AlmtyBob> is there an easy way to add a tab in front of every line of a text file?
<cjs> <----- Lunix noob... and i'v only had ubuntu installed for a few hours so that dosent help
<zcat[1] > sed -es"/^/      /"g <orig.txt >new.txt    (the big gap is tab)
<AlmtyBob> oh cool thanks
<AlmtyBob> doh won't let me tab, just dings at me
<AlmtyBob> is there an escape code for it or something?
<zcat[1] > ohhh, oos. I think \t or something.. man sed ?
<livingdaylight> does someone want to tell me where plugins for firefox are saved, please
<livingdaylight> thank you
<siccness> cjs: I'm a noob too, what's your issue maybe I can assist you on a noob level?
<Pixel1983> I think in /home/yourname/.firefox or so
<beerockxs> where in gconf do i set keyboard shortcuts to start an app?
<neo911> hi is anyone familiar with (udp) port 20128?
<livingdaylight> Pixel1983: thank you
<neo911> what is it for? thanks
<bakert> beerockxs, easier to do it under Preferences, Keyboard Shortcuts ... I think
<AlmtyBob> that did it, thanks again zcat[1] 
<beerockxs> right bakert, thanks
<ompaul> neo911, its not a registered service, install lsof and ask it
<ompaul> or iftop
<beerockxs> bakert: I can't add custom commands to be run there.
<livingdaylight> Pixel1983: nah, not in home directories
<Fee^> samuli: yes, dma is enabled
<Fee^> for both the mount point and the device node
<Fee^> <- un-noob
<Pixel1983> Has anyone in here an idea why dapper beta 2 boots correctly except that my crt switches off when entering graphical mode?
<Fee^> only thing i just did and haven't verified if it helps, is change the wine OS from win2k to XP
<bakert> beerockxs, oh, sorry
<samuli> Fee, I just had to ask that :)
<BlankMind> !commands
<ubotu> [commands]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<neo911> ompaul, thx how do i ask lsof? i think i got it installed
<zcat[1] > Pixel1983: refresh rate or resolution too high?
<samuli> I'm not sure how you enable dma for mount point though.
<Pixel1983> libingdaylight, you'll have to enable display of hidden files in nautilus to see folder beginning with a "."
<ompaul> neo911, you run the command lsof | grep 20128
<msh> evening. anyone know an equiv of windows filemon/osx fs_usage for breezy?  want to see what keeps spinning up disks here...
<cjs> not sure if you got my messages siccness, i'v only used IRC a hand full of times
<Pixel1983> zcat[1] , I managed to edit xorg.conf to 40-100/60-100, how can I tell x to restart?
<neo911> i just did and it didn't output anything
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<zcat[1] > Pixel1983: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<neo911> oh well thx
<Pixel1983> thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<zcat[1] > dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  might also be useful for you..
<valehru> umm...is the 32 bit version of firefox in AMD 64 broken?>
<valehru> it was working...now its not
<xbox_guru> does ndiswrapper support wep?
<BlankMind> I installed built-essential package but the there no command "./configure", what should I do?
<AlmtyBob> one more question, how do I output a mysql query to a csv or tab delimited text?
<livingdaylight> Okay, i'm begging now. Could someone please tell me where plugins for firefox are saved?
<RandolphCarter> AlmtyBob: there's a mysql flag for batch mode, -b or -D I think (check the manpage)
<AlmtyBob> ok thanks
<frfx> xbox_guru: yes
<hajuu> Need something good to use to download porn on ubuntu.. anyone got any ideas? lol
<livingdaylight> oh, please someone knows i been asking for half an hour now
<ompaul> livingdaylight, there is a file here: .mozilla/firefox which contains a list of plugins
<AlmtyBob> livingdaylight: /var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions
<livingdaylight> THANK YOU!
<AlmtyBob> just go to synaptic package manager, search for fire fox, select it, then Properties
<AlmtyBob> and look at installed files
<valehru> hajuu, bit torrent,
<Pixel1983> livingdaylight, open nautilus and press Ctrl+H, that shows hidden files and folders.
<frfx> hajuu: aMule
<hajuu> valehru: and where to find torrents? :(
<AlmtyBob> or sudo find / -name extensions
<BlankMind> Question: I installed built-essential package but the there no command "./configure", what should I do?
<xbox_guru> frfx : ok because I'm having trouble getting it all working, I can't seem to get ndiswrapper working right to intall my files
<AlmtyBob> there's several extensions dirs actually
<frfx> xbox_guru: you can post your trouble here.but i am sure it works with wep
<neo911> is it possible to capture packets from to the router when running ethereal from one of the hosts in the lan? thx
<HIGH-FREQ> omg this is drivin me crazy
<high-freq> prism2_config() failed in dmesg....someone here must have a fix for that....."someoen"
<high-freq> lol
<Pixel1983> zcat[1] , gdm restart stops but then gives me a "failed" when starting again!?
<aeolus> Hi
<phanter> hello there. I am trying to install GLX on my Dapper (ATI 9200 mobile; IBM T42 laptop). I am following the guide that is on the Ubuntuforum.org, but it does not work as described. Who is willing to help me?
<aeolus> I just edited /etc/samba/smb.conf to reflect my network configuration, how do I reload the Samba service so  it will catch my changes?
<high-freq> aeolus: /etc/init.d/samba restart    i think
<snowfaked> phanter: i think i didn't have to do anything except change driver from xorg.conf from ati to fglrx
<phanter> The forum tells me: "Start gconf-editor and go to "apps/compiz/general/all screens/options"", but there is no section "apps/compiz" in gconf
<high-freq> or sudo samba restart
<samuli> phanter, what I did with my ati 9200SE.. I just sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and then edit xorg.conf to replace "ati" with "fglrx" and voila. It works.
<phanter> snowfaked, I always use the fglrx driver, but there is some other strange problem
<samuli> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<aeolus> the first one says "bash: /etc/init.d/samba: No such file or directory", the second: "sudo: samba: command not found"
<Pixel1983> hm, has really nobody else had problems with the dapper beta 2 live cd? it worked on my old test pc, but my faster one won't start x
<samuli> phanter, in short: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<samuli> :P
<Pixel1983> aeolus, sounds like you don't have samba?
<aeolus> oh
<phanter> my ATI card works and when typing fglrxinfo it does tell me it is ATI and all info there is correct
<samuli> phanter, do glxgears -info
<Pixel1983> aeolus, try "smb" instead of "samba", just an idea, not sure
<samuli> phanter, ignore the wheels, but there's that line "direct rendering: yes"
<aeolus> I got it, had to install the Samba packages
<high-freq> lol
<phanter> there is no line with "direct rendering"
<aeolus> The only problem is, my Windows workgroup is WORKGROUP, Ubuntu thinks I want to connect to MSHOME
<goonie> hi all
<samuli> phanter, oh, I just checked it my self.. there isn't.
<Pixel1983> aeolus, I think you can set your workgroup in the network settings.
<samuli> phanter, anyways, does the wheels seem to run smoothly?
<phanter> it runs smoothly
* aeolus tries that
<xbox_guru> high-freq: I can't figure any of this out
<high-freq> xbox_guru:  ndiswrapper should be pretty simple....
<samuli> phanter, well I think you have direct rendering enabled then.
<phanter> samuli, can this driver be the reason that there is no "apps/compiz" in gconf
<xbox_guru> high-freq: its not working on my part
<high-freq> xbox_guru:  u d/l or have the cd drivers?
<aeolus> I didn't see anything in the networking control panel related to that
<samuli> phanter, oh. you want compiz. :/
<xbox_guru> although it could be the fact that I got ubuntu yesterday
<high-freq> xbox_guru:  ndiswrapper-utils  installed?
<phanter> samuli, I do not know if I want that, but it tells me to use that in the ubuntuforum (in order to use the GLX stuff)
<xbox_guru> that's what i'm trying to do
<goonie> I have a question. I'm running Dapper 6.06 and I was wondering if I need to reinstall when the stable version is released or will I be able to upgrade to the stable version via apt?
<phanter> goonie,
<samuli> phanter, you mean like desktop 'enhancements' ?
<high-freq> xbox_guru:  ok do this first....  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<phanter> goonie, updating via apt will do the trick
<phanter> samuli, yes... that stuff :-)
<samuli> phanter, maybe you should try #ubuntu-xgl :)
<xbox_guru> high-freq: don't you need the internet to apt-get
<phanter> samuli, that is a good idea, did not know about that
<goonie> phanter, thx, I can continue with my customizations then :)
<Pixel1983> aeolus, in the secod tab there's a field "Domain name" or so (translation from german), try that for your workgroup name.
<phanter> goonie, if you want to reinstall, just backup your home dir and your settings are sage
<ompaul> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<goonie> phanter, thx
<aeolus> Pixel1983: no, it still wants to connect to MSHOME instead of WORKGROUP
<high-freq> xbox_guru: oh ya ;(   do u have an ethernet card in there?
<megaman123> im trying to run vdr and i get this "baash: /usr/bin/vdr: no such directory" ???/
<voraistos> hello folks, i have trouble with my multiverse repository... looks like half the stuff is missing... can smo give his list (repositories) ?
<Pixel1983> ompaul, thanks I only knew that channel from the freenode server.
<xbox_guru> high freq: yes, but the family computer is downstairs and I don't have a 200ft. ethernet cord
<ompaul> Pixel1983, its just general info :)
<_harm> Anyone know of a linux-version of apple's FrontRow?
<Curtman> I'm having a problem with my mom's PC.  I have snd-ens1371 in /etc/modules, and it's being loaded at boot but her soundcard doesn't work until I rmmod it, and modprobe it again manually.  Anyone know why?
<xbox_guru> high-freq: I have the utils.deb file saved in my temp folder
<Pixel1983> aeolus, hm, I've no other immediate idea on that problem...
<xbox_guru> high-freq:I just don't know how to install them from there
<high-freq> xbox_guru: if its deb then just  do  dpkg -i filename.deb
<xbox_guru> high-freq: but you need a directory with that too, don't you
<deus_> how can i get the chroot system to read the mounted cdrom?
<high-freq> xbox_guru:  go into the directory that contains the deb file....and then do  dpkg -i filename.deb   whatever the filename is
<high-freq> deus_: should be the same... mount /dev/??? /mnt/???
<xbox_guru> high-freq: from the terminal?
<samuli> It's funny that dapper has graphical deb installer :)
<samuli> might be available for breezy too.
<deus_> high-freq: well its not, it wont mount on /chroot/media/cdrom
<aLeSD> hi all
<goldenratio> lo all
<aLeSD> lol
<goldenratio> cheers, regard
<TheFuzzball> how do I put a system tray applet on my gnome panel?
<megaman123> what does "bash: /usr/bin.vdr: no such file or directory" mean ???? and how can i get rid of it and point to right fold ?
<high-freq> deus_: well if your chrooted then your basically in your system.... so just do  mount /dev/??? /media/cdrom
* Pixel1983 doesn't find the graphical installer funny as long as the live cd doesn't boot into graphical mode!
<TheFuzzball> how do I put a system tray applet on my gnome panel?
<aLeSD> Someone knows how to install uropecv package in a latex ubuntu installation ?
<voraistos> TheFuzzball: rightclick
<samuli> latex-ubuntu? :))
* Pixel1983 is away...
* aeolus is restarting...
<high-freq> TheFuzzball: go into System > Preferences > Sessions
<aLeSD> mmm ... only ubuntu ...  :)
<deus_> high-freq: well i im in the chroot there is no fstab to use is there?
<xbox_guru> high-freq: brb
<Curtman> TheFuzzball: Right click -> Add to Panel, and drag the "Notification Area" from the "utilities" section to somewhere on your panel.
<TheFuzzball> thank you
<high-freq> deus_: did u have a previous install?  if so when u say when your chrooted..that means u are now in your system...should be in /etc/fstab  see if u have that
<yo> kann mir einer helfen?
<Most_Wanted> if u talk english maybe
<voraistos> pls, smo give me his /etc/apt/sources.list, my multiverse is quite empty for some reason
<Steveire> If I want to change where the MBR looks for GRUB, can I do that?
<high-freq> TheFuzzball: or do what Curtman says ;)
<yo> i can't installl blu j
<Steveire> Currently it looks for it on one of my linux distros, but I want it to look for it on another partition
<yo> blue j
<Most_Wanted> hmm
<high-freq> xbox_guru: did dpkg -i  filename.deb  work
<Curtman> I'm having a problem with my mom's PC.  I have snd-ens1371 in /etc/modules, and it's being loaded at boot but her soundcard doesn't work until I rmmod it, and modprobe it again manually.  Anyone know why?
<deus_> high-freq: what i mean is that i wasnt told to copy the fstab from my original system to the chroot
<TheFuzzball> thank you, but I have another problem, how do I get rid of these horrible seperators?
<voraistos> rightclick, remove
<megaman123> sorry all...can someone help me with "bash: /usr/bin/vdr: no suc file or directory" how can rectify this and change it to the right path ????
<Most_Wanted> :p
<high-freq> deus_: is this a new hd install or somethin?  cuz i'm still not gettin you...when u chroot into your hd...then you should see 'everything' that you have installed...the base system and all
<Curtman> TheFuzzball: I'm guessing each one of those seperators is a Notification Area.. You only need one, and it won't have anything in it until some application puts something in it.
<yo> where can i find the jdk directory in ubuntu 5.1
<TheFuzzball> there are two seperators at each side, and I can't remove them
<xbox_guru> high-freq: everytime I try to install the utils it says filename or dir not found
<pat_bateman> !
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pat_bateman
<deus_> high-freq: when im in the chroot i cant see the base system, the root is then /chroot
<aeolus> I figured out I had to use Configuration Editor
<xbox_guru> high-freq: and the filename I doublechecked
<high-freq> deus_: chroot is there for those that need to fix their system...so they load a liveCD and chroot into their system and that means you are now on using your hd like you first boot up...
<Curtman> TheFuzzball: Sure you can.  Right click and click "Remove from Panel".  You can drag them around on the panel with your middle mouse button.
<deus_> high-freq: hmm, this is a 32-bits chroot
<Most_Wanted> that isnt hard is it TheFuzzball
<Most_Wanted> ?
<TheFuzzball> that moves the whole panel
<high-freq> deus_: weird....what bout /chroot/etc/fstab?  is that there?
<megaman123> i dont think this is a very hard question ==> "bash: /usr/bin/vdr: no suc file or directory" how can rectify this and change it to the right path ????
<voraistos> TheFuzzball: right, not eft
<deus_> high-freq: well as i said, i didnt create one, because i wasnt told to, i dont know the consquence of that
<deus_> its not made for that system
<Curtman> TheFuzzball: Then you aren't clicking on the handle of the notification area.  If you drag on the panel itself, then it moves the panel.
<yo> do somebody know where i can find find the jdk directory in ubuntu 5.1 java
<deus_> high-freq: i do have a fstab file but its empty
<high-freq> deus_: every install auto creates it
<TheFuzzball> no, I am clicking on the left side of the panel, at the edge
<milestone> hi all
<high-freq> deus_: do  cat /chroot/etc/fstab
<high-freq> is it empty?
<milestone> how can i migrate my amd64 sarge system to ubuntu?
<xbox_guru>  what's the full directory name for the tmp folder? (/..../tmp)
<high-freq> xbox_guru: /tmp
<voraistos> TheFuzzball: make sure u know where right is.
<livingdaylight> ompaul: there are no plugins that i can see in /var/lib
<ompaul> livingdaylight, there is a file here: .mozilla/firefox which contains a list of plugins
<deus_> high-freq: nevermind
<ompaul> livingdaylight, that is what I said
<xbox_guru> high-freq: yeah I don't know all the directory things yet...
<xbox_guru> brb
<high-freq> xbox_guru...k
<deus_> what i really wanted is that the cdrom would mount on /media/cdrom and /chroot/media/cdrom
<beerockxs> where in GConf can I set keyboard shortcuts?
<milestone> i just added the ubuntu repositories to the sources list but it seems that there is some awkward dependency on libc6 of whatever sort
<vladuz976> if i want a program to start everytime i startx where can i put the script that starts it?
<livingdaylight> ompaul: i open the mozilla-firefox folder and then there 4 more folders (chrome, components, extensions and extensions.d)
<voraistos> ompaul: this place looks strange, just like the debian chanels
<milestone> because all of a sudden the system couldn't execute anything under /bin nor /sbin
<orbin> beerockxs: no need. sys > prefs > kb/ shortcuts
<ompaul> livingdaylight, the extentions file contains the names and addresses of extentions but frankly this is not my area of expertise
<beerockxs> orbin: Not for launching an app that is not mentioned in the shortcuts dialog
<high-freq> deus_: are u using the liveCD?
<megaman123> knowledged people..please..why when i write "vdr" do i get this "bash: /usr/bin/vdr: no such file or directory" and how can i fix it?  thank u
<deus_> high-freq: no im not using a liveCD, im using a folder that got system files in it, 32 bit versions, so i cant use mplayer with all its glory in my amd64 system
<ompaul> voraistos, that comment has no point of reference for me, (help me out here)
<deus_> its a system withing a system
<xbox_guru> high-freq: when I tried it again it said there was a split error...
<high-freq> megaman123: cuz it might not be installed in /usr/bin   do a locate vdr  and see if its in /sbin or /usr/sbin  or somethin
<livingdaylight> ompaul: ok, thx :) are extensions plugins? the issue is finding what i need to copy and carry over to opera
<xbox_guru> high-freq: and no filename or directory, when they were both right
<AlmtyBob> anyone familiar with mysql and could tell me  what's wrong with: SELECT a.name FROM a INNER JOIN linkAandB l ON a.id = l.Aid WHERE l.Bid = (SELECT id FROM b WHERE name = 'foo');
<high-freq> xbox_guru: hmm...split error?   and u are still trying to install ndiswrapper  right
<megaman123> high-freq: ok... and then how can i change it to the right path
<xbox_guru> yes
<voraistos> ompaul: i mean it is kinda busy, with strange people arround. Maybe i am just tired, but it is not like it used to be.
<orbin> ubotu: tell beerockxs about shortcuts
<bostik> i found
<high-freq> megaman123: if your typing in console...just figure out whre the path is..and type the command  like   /usr/sbin/vdr  or whatever it is
<bostik> it needs to install ia32lib
<bostik> :D
<ompaul> AlmtyBob, you might be better off in a mysql channel - or postgresql :)
<beerockxs> thanks orbin
<sander> which package should I install when I get "glib.h: No such file or directory"
<sander> how can I do: apt-file search in ubuntu?
<ompaul> voraistos, thanks for calling us stange :-) we don't do the abuse users thing and I believe that debian has taken the same route :)
<xbox_guru> high-freq: what do you think I should do
<malachi> bittorrent
<high-freq> xbox_guru:  before u do anything.... when u type in   sudo ndiswrapper    does it say anything?  or just says no file found or whatever
<deus_> high-freq: i gotta go, thanks for the attention anyway
<malachi> i can't seem to find a fast bittorent client for ubuntu, does anyone know where i can find one?
<high-freq> deus_: ya sorry bud...didn't really know what u meant by chroot....only to fix your system is what i kinda know...
<xbox_guru> high-freq: it gave me a list of option
<ompaul> malachi, the speed is determined by the seeders and leechers
<high-freq> thats how i chroot in sometimes if i need to fix somethin
<Curtman> sander: libglib2.0-dev probably
<sander> already tried it
<malachi> ompaul: i'm using ktorrent, and, it's SUPER slow.
<h3h_timo> !rar
<ubotu> rumour has it, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<beerockxs> !winkey
<high-freq> xbox_guru: ok you have ndiswrapper already installed... ;)   now go d/l the windows drivers..and copy the .inf and .sys file then do   sudo ndiswrapper -i  /path/to/driver/filename.inf
<malachi> ompaul: what i'm downloading has Seeds:
<malachi>   440
<malachi>   Leechers:
<malachi>   235
<ompaul> malachi, and if they are all on dialup
<high-freq> malachi: depends on how many seeders....if u have very little then it won't d/l fast...
<voraistos> ompaul: but getting help on debian is quite hard. it is just a mess. U really have to find/already know some kind of guru if u want your box to run properly.... But anyway, i met nice people over here ;)
<xbox_guru> high--freq: i'm sorry but what is the path i should type in for the cdrom
<sander> Curtman, gave me the same error msg after installing libglib2.0-dev
<high-freq> xbox_guru: the nic's driver cdrom?
<voraistos> malachi: u should go on a bittorrent specialised forum i think
<xbox_guru> freq: yes
<malachi> ompaul: come on, what percentage of the internet population has dial-up?
<ompaul> malachi, more than you know
<orbin> malachi: i had dialup two weeks ago
<voraistos> malachi: or just check your port forwarding by the way
<h3h_timo> orbin, its me again... how do you extract rar files?
<xbox_guru> high-freq: yes, whatever driver I need to put on there
<high-freq> xbox_guru: oh ok.... do this  mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom  and that should mount it i believe...if it did..then cd into it and find the driver
<green_earz>  malachi: check out >  bittornado-gui
<orbin> hello h3h_timo .  install unrar-nonfree
<alexMK> Hi
<xbox_guru> high-freq: mount?
<h3h_timo> orbin, nonfree?
<malachi> voraistos: know any bittorent-based channel
<orbin> h3h_timo: yes, i think so.  ask ubto about rar
<orbin> *ubotu
<h3h_timo> i forget how
<h3h_timo> i did the ! thing
<alexMK> Can anyone tell me which package  the arial font is in?
<high-freq> xbox_guru: yes u have to mount the cdrom....   mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<orbin> h3h_timo: /msg ubotu <keyword>
<voraistos> malachi: no sorry, but... try azureus stuff or utorrent, they are quite famous, they could provide usefull info
<xbox_guru> high-freq: ok
<xbox_guru> brb
<JdGordon> can any1 help me get nas working (network audio system) ?
<high-freq> xbox_guru: first put the cd into the cdrom..hehe
<xbox_guru> high-freq: ok
<high-freq> hehe
<orbin> h3h_timo: you're up early
<xbox_guru> high-freq: then mount it... what do I do after I mount it
<orbin> h3h_timo: or did you stay up all night playing w/ ubuntu? :)
<h3h_timo> orbin, yeah, i have church in a bit
<h3h_timo> lol till like 4 or 5
<high-freq> xbox_guru:  then u  cd into it...and find the driver
<voraistos> lol
<xbox_guru> high-freq: remember I just got this yesterday, what cd-into it mean?
<high-freq> xbox_guru: cd /media/cdrom  then type  ls   then goto whatever dir the drivers are in...then  do  sudo ndiswrapper -i driver_name.inf
<hastesaver> xbox_guru, cd = change directory. Go to that directory. Assuming you're using the terminal, type "cd <directoryname>". Same as in DOS :)
<alexMK> Is there an ubuntu package that includes ms fons like arial ?
<orbin> ubotu: tell alexMK about msfonts
<xbox_guru> high-freq: ok, i'll see what I can do
<hastesaver> alexMK, "apt-cache search arial" will answer your question (the answer is msttcorefonts)
<orbin> h3h_timo: did you try xfce?
<high-freq> xbox_guru:  ya   ...   type these commands in    cd /media/cdrom   then type    ls    then  cd into the drivers directory if there is one
<AlmtyBob> ah crap, the mysql version on ubuntu is 4.0?
<alexMK> thanks guys
<h3h_timo> orbin, yes.. it makes it a little faster
<Fitzz> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Fitzz> !compiz
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fitzz
* szoller has now uninstalled XGL
<szoller> it was extreemely slow
<Fitzz> im unable to install it... though it worked on kororaa...  :-/
<ericz> i just got a torrent of an installer for duke nukem 3d, there's an iso and a cue file... am i supposed to burn both? or just one of the files?
<szoller> there are different tutorials... its nice... but I see no real sense.
<szoller> And also it ran very very slow here
<protocol1> is there anyone else having trouble getting packages from freecontrib.org?
<protocol1> via sudo apt-get update?
<Fitzz> there are way too much differend tutorials szoller   :p
<szoller> :)
<protocol1> or is it just me
<Stormx2> sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy <-- how do I find out whats using it?
<valehru> everytime I start firefox the mozilla quality feedback agent appears and then it just crashes with the following error: Pango-ERROR **: file shape.c: line 75 (pango_shape): assertion failed: (glyphs->num_glyphs > 0)
<serp> is dapper stable?
<high-freq> serp: i'm on beta 6.06 and seems fine so far on the laptop...i'm just having pcmcia issues ...but thats me tho..hehe
<serp> ok
<salmiak> serp, it's *quite* stable :) i got some probs with gaim, but other than that - nothing
<Acrisor> hello
<serp> is there a way to upgrade 5.10 to dapper?
<goldenratio> hello
<serp> without a reinstall
<high-freq> ya theres a howto on upgrade
<high-freq> !upgrading
<ubotu> upgrade is probably Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Acrisor> can i run ubuntu as a server for route/gateway/firewall on a pentium1 with 24mb RAM ?
<ericz> i got an .iso and a .cue file in a torrent, am i supposed to burn both of them?
<serp> ericz: don't burn the cue file
<serp> look at the size of it
<serp> it's probably very smal
<serp> l
<ericz> 345 bytes
<high-freq> Acrisor: u can do what u want ;)  just with that...i'd just run console...hehe
<salmiak> ericz, pick "burn from image" in your burning app...
<ericz> i'm using nautilus to burn
<LoCusF> I once burned an iso as data file :/
<LoCusF> that sucked
<xbox_guru> high-freq: I really think linux doen't like me.... when I tried to mount it it said it "can't find dev/cdrom/media/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<goldenratio> do you know how much ram in your premade access point?
<salmiak> ericz, then you should be able to rightclick the .iso and choose burn
<high-freq> serp: u want to burn as image....the cue file is what u want it to point at...
<voraistos> ompaul: i have to signal a problem in breezy with repositories
<voraistos> ompaul: what should i do ?
<ericz> alright, thanks
<high-freq> xbox_guru:  ok ..holdon sec
<ompaul> voraistos, what do you mean by that?
<Acrisor> high-freq so... can i user ubuntu for that?
<Acrisor> will my resources allow it?
<ompaul> voraistos, if you need a lot of space use paste.ubuntu-nl.org for more than 2 lines
<voraistos> ompaul: i had to edit manually(and quite blindly) repositories to get multiverse fully working
<xbox_guru> high-freq: ok, I can wait
<high-freq> Acrisor: yes u can...u can use any linux distro to be a server...but with such a slow machine...i'd just not install anything gui...hehe
<high-freq> Acrisor: i think there's a server mode install....or somethin like that in ubuntu install
<high-freq> not too sure
<voraistos> ompaul: i pm u now
<salmiak> Acrisor, a P1 is, afaik, a little slow to use as gateway...You won't get to the real high speeds i think
<ompaul> voraistos, that is in the wiki many a faq etc they will never be part of the core release
<high-freq> xbox_guru: ok...  do    cat /etc/fstab   i'm sorry....i gave u the wrong command... like mine would  be   mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<graveson> can anyone tell me about a good experience installing the ATI drivers or recommend a display card that will work first time. I have had ATI nightmares
<high-freq> graveson: what ATI card?
<high-freq> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Larsson-Sweden> I need a program (GUI) that searches my partition for errors. Much like "scandisk" in windows.
<bbrazil> Larsson-Sweden: fsck, I'm not aware of any gui for it
<graveson> high-freq:all in wonder x9600
<Acrisor> salmiak, is there any info on how to set ubuntu as a router?
<Larsson-Sweden> bbrazil, i don't think it can scan mounted partitions.
<bbrazil> Larsson-Sweden: it can, if they're readonly
<high-freq> graveson: ubotu just showed u the links...or u can just type in  !ati   and it'll give u the links again
<bbrazil> Larsson-Sweden: last time I checked windwos restarted everytime you altered the disk
<Curtman> Acrisor: shorewall works well for me.
<Larsson-Sweden> bbrazil, it my ext3 partition so it's readable. I dont need to repair anything, just want to check it.
<high-freq> larsson_sweden: i think  linhdd  shows it..
<high-freq> Larsson-Sweden: or just use cfdisk
<high-freq> oops...i think u meant a gui fsck?  not fdisk
<Larsson-Sweden> bbrazil, when i booted Ubuntu the other day, a check was forced so it checked my parition. It said that it found errors but that they where repaired. So it rebooted again, and everything worked fine. I have not noticed any errors on my partition.
<bbrazil> Larsson-Sweden: then you're probably fine
<Thib_G> Hi
<Thib_G> I bought a new computer
<Larsson-Sweden> high-freq, it does not matter if it's GUI or not really. Just want to check it.
<bbrazil> Larsson-Sweden: if it's your root partition you'd be best off booting from livecd and running fsck from that
<high-freq> Larsson-Sweden: ya upon bootups if there are errors it will attempt to fix them...if it said ok..then you are fine
<Thib_G> But I can't install ubuntu
<high-freq> Larsson-Sweden: best bet is somethin simple fsck
<Thib_G> Er... I can
<Thib_G> But it doesn't find any ethernet card
<Larsson-Sweden> high-freq, yes it said something like "Found errors and repaired them, but need to reboot"
<bbrazil> Thib_G: lspci - is it listed?
<Thib_G> I have an ethernet card ( Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC ) and a wi-fi card ( Intel Pro wireless 3945ABG Network Connexion )
<Thib_G> bbrazil: I haven't installed ubuntu yet
<high-freq> so u want to know if they are compatible?
<Curtman> I'm having a problem with my mom's PC.  I have snd-ens1371 in /etc/modules, and it's being loaded at boot but her soundcard doesn't work until I rmmod it, and modprobe it again manually.  Anyone know why?
<Thib_G> high-freq: Yes, and know how to install them
<bbrazil> Thib_G: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?s=90037d32db82af0b96e1c7c28cb06330&t=52282
<bbrazil> Thib_G: looks messy
<high-freq> Thib_G: well first check on if they are compatible..there's many linux hardware compatibility websites out there on google......and if they say they are...then for those 2...it should auto install on the installation
<Curtman> In dmesg, it shows "unable to grab IRQ 6", and "ENS1371: probe of 0000:01:07.0 failed with error -16" the first time.  Then " PCI: Found IRQ 6 for device 0000:01:07.0" and "PCI: Sharing IRQ 6 with 0000:00:01.0" after I do it manually.
<high-freq> Curtman: hmm...irq issues is a problem sometimes....um...i'm not sure what file to edit but u can change the irq of it
<ubuntu> can anyone help me please
<Curtman> high-freq: 6 is fine with me.  I just want to know why it doesn't work the first time, but does the second.
<xbox_guru> high-freq: i tried what yousaid and it came up with the same thing
<ubuntu> i need alot of help with my sound card
<Curtman> high-freq: I guess next time I'm over there, I'll have to try moving the card to a different slot or something.
<high-freq> Curtman: or u could do that ;)
<ubuntu> My computer does not see the sound card i am using a Compaq Deskpro EN with soundcard built in to motherboard
<Curtman> high-freq: There has to be an easier way though.  :(
<high-freq> Curtman: i'm not sure on how to change irq's of a device....i never done that..
<ubuntu> can anyone help me here???????????????
<high-freq> ubuntu: do lspci  and see what kinda card it is...then possibly load the module for it
<green_earz> ubuntu: use the link to find out what the name of the driver is for your sound card http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<ubuntu> my sound card is a intel sound card its built in to the motherboard
<high-freq> ubuntu: also check out  dmesg  see if there are any errors
<goldenratio> did intel make sound cards?
<ubuntu> well they sure combined it with my motherboard
<xbox_guru> high-frequency, when I tried to mount it it came up with the same error. I typed mount /cat/etc/fstab/media/cdrom
<ubuntu> whenever i click the speaker icon it gives me error messages
<ubuntu> it says i possibly need more GStreamer plugins
<ubuntu> high freq
<Lorvija> just out of curiousity... any linksys wireless router users here? and if so which model and is it okay? (:
<high-freq> hmm
<ubuntu> high freq it says i need the appropriate gstreamer plugins but im on the gstreamer page but what else can i do now
<lppcta> ubuntu: what are you trying to do?
<Curtman> ubuntu: It has nothing to do with gstreamer though, it's your alsa driver that isn't loaded, and that's why gstreamer isnt working.
<high-freq> xbox_guru:  no no...i mean do   cat  /etc/fstab    then it'll list what u have....so point mount to the device u have your cdrom on ...like mine says  /dev/hdc  so do this    mount /dev/??? /media/cdrom  or cdrom 0
<coz_> dapper updates removed the shortcut for logout in the keyboard shortcuts menu anyone know the command for the logout screen/
<high-freq> ubuntu: if it didn't load your module then u must modprobe the module for that intel module for that chipset....
<ubuntu> curtman where can i get a alsa driver
<Curtman> ubuntu: Type 'lspci' and find what sound card you have first.
<lppcta> ubuntu: You need to find out what hardware you have first. Use: lspci
<ubuntu> where do i type lspci in?
<lppcta> ubuntu: in a terminal
<high-freq> in a terminal session
<seife> hi
<seife> i need help
<ubuntu> ok how do i get the terminal up im sorry to ask so many questions im new to ubuntu
<Curtman> ubuntu: in a terminal window Click Applications/Terminal
<mundi> hi all
<Curtman> ubuntu: Sorry, Applications/Accessories/Terminal
<ubuntu> ok im in the terminal now
<Curtman> ubuntu: Type lspci
<mundi> have anybody idea why firefox on ubuntu is so slow ??
<lppcta> ubuntu: type lspci, then hit enter
<ubuntu> whoa it says intel thats one thing
<Curtman> ubuntu: Intel what?
<wasabi> hello
<seife> i have a problem editing the partitions on dapper drake live cd, i have a driver in two partitions, one with windows and the other with breezy, i want to remove breezy and install dapper drake, but i couldn't make it right way the cd doesnt have any like automatic partitioning.. please help
<ubuntu> wait a sec what would a sound driver title look like on the terminal
<ompaul> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<uber_spaced> how do I play a midi file?
<Curtman> ubuntu: It should say "Multimedia audio controller:", then some model number.
<uber_spaced> i've installed timidity
<aeolus> Does anyone know how to set up MP3 playback on Breezy?
<lppcta> ubuntu: lspci | grep Multimedia audio
<ubuntu> it doesnt show any multimedia device on the terminal
<seife> someone help me :(
<coz_> anyone know the command to bring up the logout UI dapper
<ubuntu> just ide controllers and whatnot
<lppcta> ubuntu: that should tell you which devices you have for sound
<uber_spaced> and iit says it cant find the /etc/timidity/freepats.cfg
<Curtman> ubuntu: One of those is the sound card.
<lppcta> ubuntu: paste the result from lspci on this site - http://rafb.net/paste/
<s|k> what's the path to my cd writer?
<s|k> /dev/ what?
<ubuntu> ok
<lppcta> ubuntu: then post the link back here
<seife> ubuntu can u help me?
<ubuntu> seife im new to this too
<lppcta> s|k: usually /dev/hdc
<seife> someone help
<green_earz> s|k:  have a look at the file fstab   command " cat /etc/fstab "
<lppcta> seife: you have to ask a question before you can get any help here
<ubuntu> curtman
<Curtman> ubuntu
<ubuntu> curtman the terminal doesnt see a sound card
<Curtman> ubuntu: s|k asked you to copy the output of lspci and paste it on http://rafb.net/paste/ then give us the address.  Did you do that?
<s|k>  lppcta green_earz thanks
<simp> hello, is there a way to connect into a wifi network with psk-TKIP ?
<ubuntu> what do i paste in the site
<Curtman> ubuntu: Whatever lspci says.
<lppcta> ubuntu: the results from lspci
<ubuntu> oh all of the results on the terminal it says
<lppcta> !tell simp about wifi
<Curtman> lppcta: It's like pulling teeth.  Haha
<simp> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<lppcta> curtman: :)
<uber_spaced> what
<uber_spaced> * what'
<uber_spaced> dammit
<uber_spaced> *what's a good volume controll program?
<green_earz> ubuntu:   use the command "  lspci -n  "  and then go to the link http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/  and paste the command out put into the site and then look for your sound card driver name
<bbrazil> uber_spaced: alsamixer, setmixer are what I use
<ubuntu> i pasted it now what
<simp> sorry but this says nothing about psk-tkip there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<uber_spaced> bbrazil, thanks, will try that out.
<lppcta> ubuntu: post the url of the link here
<crazy_penguin> has somene used the xmms-remote-control plug-in in gaim? i have some problem with it. can some help me?
<simp> lppcta, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto has nothing about psk-tkip :S
<ubuntu> i pasted that thing who ever just told me to do that
<lppcta> simp: if all else fails, google is your friend
<Curtman> ubuntu: You might want to try this in the terminal: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<simp> ok...
<uber_spaced> ahh, finally got some midy working.
<ubuntu> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.cgi
<ubuntu> who ever wanted that link click it
<uber_spaced> a little choppy, but not too bad
<lppcta> ubuntu: you have to press check first before you give us link
<ubuntu> lppcta
<lppcta> ubuntu: that way we can see the text you are pasting
<ubuntu> what text
<ubuntu> PCI ID	Works?	Vendor	Device	Driver	Comment
<ubuntu> 80867190	Yes	Intel Corporation	440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge	intel-agp,agpgart	
<ubuntu> 80867191	Yes	Intel Corporation	440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge	agpgart	
<ubuntu> 80861229	Yes	Intel Corporation	82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] 	eepro100,e100	
<ubuntu> 80867110	Yes	Intel Corporation	82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA	ignore	
<ubuntu> 80867111	Yes	Intel Corporation	82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE	piix	
<rlmufmg> oi
<ubuntu> 80867112	Yes	Intel Corporation	82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB	uhci-hcd,usb-uhci	
<ubuntu> 80867113	Yes	Intel Corporation	82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI	i2c-piix4,ignore	
<ubuntu> 10024742	Yes	ATI Technologies Inc	Rage Pro Turbo AGP 2X	ati	
<ubuntu> this is the results
* void^ cries
<Curtman> ubuntu: Don't paste that much text in here again please.
<ubuntu> whoops sorry
<lppcta> ubuntu: ok, go to this site.http://rafb.net/paste/ - copy the text out of the terminal, produced by lspci, then paste into the textbox on the site, then press paste. then copy the url out of the address box then paste it here
<maskd_> ubuntu: http://pastebin.com
<Davros> I don't have a screen and I'm reading this from the printer, think of my toner bills :~(
<ubuntu> lppcta slow down lets go thorugh slowly ok
<lppcta> ubuntu: is that all the results?
<maskd_> Davros: use another computer? :|
<ubuntu> lppcta do i put in the lspci results or the lspci -n results?
<Curtman> ubuntu: Did you try this?   sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<lppcta> ubuntu: just lspci results
<ubuntu> curtman i did that it says theres no such command
<phanter> hello. how can I check if my GLX is working? How do I use the desktop enhencements (using dapper)
<lppcta> phanter: glxinfo | grep direct
<ubuntu> http://rafb.net/paste/results/vvxkct40.html this is the link
<bbrazil> phanter: try #ubuntu+1
<crazy_penguin> forgive me for repeating myself.
<crazy_penguin> has somene used the xmms-remote-control plug-in in gaim? i have some problem with it. can some help me?
<lppcta> ubuntu: hmm, thats not the results from lspci
<ubuntu> lpccta click my link
<ubuntu> http://rafb.net/paste/results/vvxkct40.html
<alan|laptop> hi all
<xbox_guru> high-freq: I got it mounted but I don't know what to do next
<paperguides> quit
<lppcta> ubuntu: you need to use lspci in the terminal, then copy the results of that command only, then paste onto that site
<green_earz> ubuntu: by the look of thing there is no sound card
<siccness> Using gnome, can you have a different wallpaper for each multi-desktop?
<alan|laptop> i'm trying to compile a modul, but i have an error "Makefile:13: /lib/modules/2.6.15-22-386/source/.config: no such file or directory". Why the heck is this directory incomplete ????
<ubuntu> my sound card it built into my motherboard
<green_earz> ubuntu: as it been disabled in the bios ?
<lppcta> ubuntu: you need to paste the results from lspci, not lspci -n
<ubuntu> http://rafb.net/paste/results/EsDLJP59.html this is the lspci link
<ubuntu> green earz is there a way to get into the bios?
<siccness> Press delete when you boot your computer up :|
<lppcta> ubuntu: have you gotten the sound to work on that pc previously?
<xbox_guru2> my internet connection died again,
<ubuntu> no it didnt work when i first installed this
<dizz1> Hi! Need someones help! How can i change the screen resolution to more higher? I wrote the new HORIZONTAL and VERTICAL frequencys to /ETC/X11/XORG.CONF , but still have no luck
<xbox_guru2> high-freq: what do I type to get the driver on the cd
<MenZa> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<green_earz> ubuntu:   when the machine boots press the del key a few times and you should be able to get into your bios setup
<xbox_guru2> is high frequency still on
<ubuntu> what do i do into the bios
<dizz1> ubotu, thanx
<ubotu> dizz1: my pleasure
<ubuntu> green earz will u be on for a while here cuz im guna reboot to bios but what do i do in bios
<dizz1> ubotu, can i use it for dapper?
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dizz1
<green_earz> ubuntu: take your time and have a look around through the sections and see if you can find out if the sound card as been disabled
<ubuntu> ok i hope ur still on when im back
<ubuntu> which ubuntu server is this
<Solilo> Just a quick question, does anyone know the name of the selection box that comes up when you insert a blank CD-R?
<lppcta> ubuntu: network: irc.freenode.net channel: #ubuntu
<LadyNikon> O.o
<Davros> O.o?
<Solilo> Taken as a no, ah well. :P
<mogul> ive connected my LCD-TV to my computer via VGA-cable, but i dont get any signals on my tv. WHAT DO I DO?
<Solilo> Google just permanetely changed their layout, suprise, suprise.
<MenZa> Solilo: You're talking personalized home? It's been like that for some time.
<RandolphCarter> yeah, and you can still use classic home if you want
<Solilo> mogul: Run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and set both the refresh rates and native resolution of the television.
<noname266> Anyone tells me how to install win4lin in "Breezy"?
<ubuntu> green earz it didnt work the ubuntu bios or the main computer bios u mean
<crazy_penguin> can someone remind me with what command can i dump the descriptions from my packages, all my installed packages i mean. thx
<kurei> hi, how do i install jdk in ubuntu?
<Solilo> MenZa: No, not Google 'IG'. The different category selections have been moved from above the search field to the left of the results. At least for mine it does, don't remember changing anything.
<lppcta> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install hwinfo && hwinfo --pci | grep media
<Dr_Willis> mogul,  depends on your video card - and other things.
<ubuntu> lppcta whees the site or is that a command
<lppcta> ubuntu: paste that into a terminal and press enter
<orbin> ubotu: tell kurei about java
<ubuntu> the whole thing
<Solilo> kurei: As far as I know, the commercial version of JDK is not available on even the universal repositories though the free-java-sdk package is.
<lppcta> ubuntu: ye
<Solilo> Or even the multiverse, though it might be there under some absurd package name. lol
<ubuntu> llppcta now it wants a password
<lppcta> ubuntu: type in your users password
<ubuntu> press enter then type it in? cuz it wont show letters when first typing it
<kurei> orbin, thank you
<mogul> Solilo: when i ran the command, the thing that came up started asking me questions i didnt know the answer to. Such as select driver
<kurei> orbin: thank you
<mogul> aint there an easyer way
<lppcta> ubuntu: when you asks for password type in the password then press enter
<lppcta> it*
<ubuntu> it wont show letters when i first type it
<lppcta> ubuntu: ye, it's a password, it doesn't show what you type
<flankk> acpi gives me a temperature of 4294967040.0 degrees C.  Is it likely my BIOS is using APM?
<ubuntu> i was pressing del mulitple times to get into the bios as someone told me
<Solilo> mogul: You could edit /etc/xorg.conf manually and find the sections detailing screen frequences and the resolution.
<Solilo> mogul: /etc/X11/xorg.conf even, my bad. I just woke up. lol
<ubuntu> its not working
<lppcta> ubuntu: ?
<Solilo> The key to bring up the boot menu various from BIOS to BIOS.
<ubuntu> i press enter then enter the password it then it says sorry try again
<Solilo> It's usually Esc, F11, or F12.
<lppcta> ubuntu: type the password first, then press enter
<ubuntu> it wont go in when i try to type it first brb im guna reboot
<lppcta> ubuntu: it's the same password you use when you log in
<lppcta> ....
<mumbles> how do i get rid of dependenceys ?
<pip`> anyone know if there is an Ubuntu usage video out yet on torrents ?
<Solilo> ^ You mean like a tutorial video?
<orbin> usage video?
<pip`> yes yes
<pip`> like they already have for a couple other linux versions
<pip`> debian has one
<noname266> When I tried to load the winCD in win4lin. This message appears : "mount: you must specify the filesystem type". What is the problem?
<Nap> hi
<Solilo> Nap: 'ello.
<Nap> does someone use doxygen to generate code doc ?
<Nap> I have encoding problems
<mumbles_> how do i get rid of some dependanceys ?
<pip`> isnt there someone in here that could maybe make a nice Ubuntu tutorial video sometime soon?
<mumbles_> !past
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mumbles_
<mumbles_> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Nap> my php files are utf8, while doxygen uses iso-8859-1, even if my system is in utf8
<Solilo> I do remember a small project from the forums with people making tutorial videos through Wink, it didn't get too far. Other than that, the only videos I know of are the random ones you find through Google Video. :\
<pip`> theres also a general Linux tutorial video
<Dyngo> which program can I use to edit python files, but better than gedit?
<pip`> which i already have but havent watched yet
<Solilo> Scite comes to mind, Dyngo.
<Dyngo> Solilo, thanks, I'll check it!
<Toma-> pip`: tutorial for what?
* pip` checks out Google Video (thx Solilo)
<flankk> Dyngo, IDLE or vim.
<pip`> for ubuntu
<livingdaylight> mplayer was playing my video clips fromweb but now isn't. It buffers to 99% and then stops?
<Toma-> pip`: for the whole she-bang or what?
<Dyngo> flankk: how can I access the IDLE under linux?
<xbox_guru2> hey I have a quick question, I'm trying to install a driver for my adapter using ndiswrapper . The drivers are on the cdrom, so I mounted the cdrom drive, but whenever I try to install the the driver it says it can't find the directory
<Solilo> There's also Medit, that seemed a lot more stable than Scite for me.
<AleXC_> Hey,
<flankk> Dyngo, sudo apt-get install idle && idle
<pip`> well, i'd be happy if there was a nice Ubtut about running basic programs on Ubuntu ie, utilities etc
<AleXC_> I'm trying to network from my Ubuntu PC to my bro's Mac. I can see my bros Mac with I go Places->Network Servers - But when ever I double click on my bro's Mac name, it just comes up with blank directory
<pip`> how to do basic troubleshooting on ubuntu etc
<Dyngo> flankk: aahh fantastic, got it running already ;) perfect, thx
<lppcta> pip`: there are gnome tutorials etc, if you are talking about using the gnome desktop
<flankk> Dyngo, I prefer vim over IDLE for python scripting, but IDLE is powerful too.
<Dyngo> flankk: well I can't install it from the official vim's website...
<Solilo> Yeah, the surface functionality can really just be covered in Gnome tutorials.
<Dyngo> flankk: is there an apt-get command? I didn't find it...
<flankk> Dyngo, vim comes stock with ubuntu, no?
<Solilo> It's part of ubuntu-minimal, yes.
<green_earz> pip`  here is a link for a mpg of mark shuttleworth talking about the relationship of debian and ubuntu, it would give you some background info of where ubuntu is coming from > http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2005/debconf5/mpeg/2005-07-14/02-Ubuntu_Talk-Mark_Shuttleworth.mpeg
<lppcta> Dyngo: sudo apt-get install nano :)
<Dyngo> flankk: well, typing 'vim' in the terminal it'll enter the editor in command line.. I prefer a GUI
<Dyngo> lppcta: hey, what's nano?
<pip`> green_earz, ohh wow thx !
<pip> green_earz, are you talking to me ?
<Solilo> lppcta: If you mentioned using Nano over VIM in #debian.... oh boy. lol
<pip`> no me
<lppcta> Dyngo: cli editor, probably the best, includes support for colour coding etc, no gui though
<green_earz> yes
<flankk> Dyngo, I've never understood the need for a gui to edit text. *shrugs*
<pip`> pip, hoo r u??
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with mplayer?
<mumbles> anyone know how i can get rid of this dependencey?
<pip`> n y u look so much like me??
<Dyngo> flankk: LOL! yeah maybe.. I'll try to learn how to use that, most people recommend it!
<Solilo> Nano is a text-only editor that was first created as a replacement for Pico.
<pip`> ohh its RayFredP lala
<lppcta> Solilo: thankfully, i use the best tool for the job rather than devotion to a particular package ;)
<mumbles> anyone know how i can get rid of this dependencey?
<Solilo> Which dependency? lol
<flankk> Dyngo, that's because dinasaurs use it.  IDLE is great beacuse it's bundled with the interpreter.
<mumbles> ok why dident htat work
<ubuntu> lcctp
<mumbles> one sec
<ubuntu> lppcta u still there
<lppcta> ubuntu: yep
<ubuntu> lppcta whats the command again
<needlez> hey everyone, how do i make XMMS my default player? so that when i click on mp3's, instead of playing automatically through totem they play automatically through xmms?
<lppcta> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install hwinfo && hwinfo --pci | grep media
<Dyngo> flankk: yes, I used it in my dark windows times!
<mumbles> Solilo - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13991
<lppcta> ubuntu: it's the same password as you use to login
<green_earz>  pip`:  and at www.go-opensource.org   which seems to be down at the moment. there are some video file about open source software and again mark shuttleworth
<flankk> needlez, System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<ubuntu> ok i did it but now it says couldnt find package fwinfo
<ubuntu> hwinfo*
<mundi> does anybody know why firefox in ubuntu is so slow ????
<ubuntu> lppcta it says couldnt find package hwinfo
<orbin> mundi: system specs?
<mundi> does anybody know why firefox in ubuntu is so slow ????
<Solilo> And you're sure hwinfo is installed?
<lppcta> ubuntu: sounds like you might need to modify your sources.list
<mirak> hi
<needlez> flankk, thank you :)
<mirak> what is the name of the application that can show dialogs from scripts ?
<ubuntu> so now what do i dop
<Solilo> Yeah, both hwinfo and apache2-mpm-worker show up in the repos for me.
<lppcta> ubuntu: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<mundi> 1,4 Ghz intel m, 512 ram, 40 gb disk, 64 mb intel 855GM graphic card
<needlez> flankk, for some reason it only has web browser, mail reader and terminal, i can choose any other programs
<Dr_Willis> mirak, xdialog gdialog
<mundi> orbin: 1,4 Ghz intel m, 512 ram, 40 gb disk, 64 mb intel 855GM graphic card
<mirak> Dr_Willis: zenity I found
<Dr_Willis> mirak,  and a dozen other variants :P
<ubuntu> ok now what i got like many letters and words now
<xbox_guru2> ok, what is the directory for the desktop
<Solilo> xbox_guru2: ~/Desktop
<orbin> mundi: what ff version?
<xbox_guru2> so ~=home
<ubuntu> lppcta i entered it what do i do now
<xbox_guru2> ~ = home
<Solilo> xbox_guru2: Correct-o.
<xbox_guru2> lo-l
<needcoffee> hi...
<mundi> orbin: Firefox/1.0.8 (Ubuntu package 1.0.8)
<Solilo> Ouch!
<lppcta> ubuntu: any line that begins with a '#' and then is followed by 'deb' you need to remove the '#'
<LadyNikon> someone needs to update their ff
<ubuntu> how do i remove t
<Solilo> mundi: It's an old build of Firefox, a lot slower than the 1.5x ones.
<orbin> mundi: hmm, shouldn't be too slow.
<mundi> ok
<needcoffee> is it possible to get ekiga working with accountdata from gizmo?
<mundi> so i neet to reinstall with new one ??
<orbin> yes, but wasn't 1.0.8 a recent update?
<lppcta> ubuntu: use the arrow keys to move to the '#' character then press backspace
<orbin> ubotu: tell mundi about ff1.5
<ubuntu> just remove the # deb or all the # symbols?
<Solilo> Tfe version on the Drake repository is 1.5.0.3 currently.
<Solilo> Just remove the pound signs before the lines that start out as deb or deb-src.
<lppcta> ubuntu: just remove the '#' character, these turn the line into comments, which we don't want
<ubuntu> just remove the # then the deb or all the # symbols on each line
<needcoffee> is it possible to get ekiga working with accountdata from gizmo?
<sonipo> hi i have a problem with a reiserfs partition that uses iso8859-1 encoding.. i switched to dapper and now it tries to use utf-8 encoding hence many filenames are broken... is there a way to force it to iso8859 (did not found an option for reiserfs in mount) or convert the whole fs to utf8?
<ubuntu> ok i did it now what lppcta
<Solilo> Save, then run apt-get update.
<needlez> anyone here familiar with installing Nvidia drivers?
<lppcta> ubuntu: you see lines that contain a '#' followed by  deb-src or deb http, you just remove the '#' at the start of those lines
<mundi> orbin: what type of ff u have ??
<ubuntu> i removed them what do i do now
<mundi> orbin::1.5 ??
<orbin> mundi: i'm running 1.5.0.2
<mundi> orbin: what is the fastest way to install new ff ??
<cjs> wow shame on me for thinking I was going to install Ubuntu and understand it in the same night..
<Solilo> Could have just told him to go under Settings > Repositories in Synaptic and checkmark the disabled ones. :P
<orbin> mundi: follow that wiki page
<mundi> ok
<lppcta> ubuntu: ok, you see the lines which contain a universe at the end of them?
<cjs> hi all, im just here to watch and learn
<xbox_guru2> ok, everytime i install the drivers in ndiswrapper it says invalid drivers, should I upgrade ndiswrapper
<LinuxJones> needlez: did you follow the howto ?
<ubuntu> universe?
<Solilo> mundi: Add an outside repository or upgrade to Daper Drake.
<lppcta> ubuntu: the word 'universe'
<ubuntu> oh yes
<mundi> ok ;)
<gnosticapex_> anyone know if theres an update for the wireless card on a toshiba L25-S1195 (integrated 10/100 wireless lan (wi-fi certed) ) ?
<cjs> I guess getting a filesharing program to work is kind of an advanced thing for this os huh?
<ubuntu> i see it now what
<lppcta> ubuntu: at the end of those add the word 'multiverse' ensuring that there is a space between the 'universe' and 'multiverse'
<mogul> how do i install "modconf"
<ubuntu> so like this 'universe' 'multiverse'
<mumbles> ok i am still getting some dependeceys
<lppcta> ubuntu: ye, but obviously without the '' characters
<Solilo> mogul: Open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get install modconf'.
<ubuntu> i see a universe word with the ' symbol what do i do with that
<green_earz> cjs: i use bittornado-gui  and find it dose the job well. are you behind a router ? and you want the setup a p2p app ?
<gnosticapex_> anyone know if theres an update to support the wireless on a toshiba L25-L1195?
<ubuntu> lppcta
<themaan> does anyone konw if mp3 players work well with linux, is it just mount and umount?
<Solilo> gnosticapex: Couldn't find anything.
<lppcta> ubuntu: i was using ' characters to indicate a word for you to type. you shouldn't actually add those characters. you just need the word: multiverse
<themaan> or will it break my mp3player
<cjs> not sure if you would call it a router... got SBCGlobal and use their 2Wire gate way thing... not sure if thats helpful to ya at all
<LinuxJones> gnosticapex_: do lspci -v and get the make/model of your wireless card.
<ubuntu> i see a universe with a ' in the word
<Solilo> themaan: Varies by model, most players mount as a removable storage device.
<needlez> themaan, i have my creative zen micro mp3 player workikng fine
<McScruff> i put a small command in a file somewhere so it runs before X, what is the most likely file i put it in
<themaan> I got a cheap one
<ubuntu> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<themaan> it is a removable storagae
<ubuntu> see
<themaan> what woudl the commmands be to mount it
<brandon_> themaan: mine won't. it uses proprietary software to trancode the files into a .dat format
<Solilo> Pretty much any MP3 player that is recognized as a UMS device works under Ubuntu, and it should be auto-mounted.
<lppcta> ubuntu: http://rafb.net/paste/results/qBD50l86.html
<themaan> ok
<LinuxJones> themaan: make sure your mp3 player supports UMS (Universal Mass Storage)
<themaan> so its not like windows where I have to unmount it
<themaan> to keep it from breaking
<brandon_> themaan: what kind of mp3 player do you have
<Solilo> ^ The real question!
<themaan> umm cheapest thing I could find
<lppcta> ubuntu: take a look at that, you will see what i mean. it has universe, then multiverse separated by a space
<themaan> "venturer"
<gnosticapex_> Solilo: 0000:09:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 001a (rev 01)
<gnosticapex_>         Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp.: Unknown device 7094
<gnosticapex_>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 22
<gnosticapex_>         Memory at d0200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K] 
<gnosticapex_>         Capabilities: <available only to root>
<themaan> 512 mb
<themaan> lol
<orbin> heh, just updated to ff 1.5.0.3.  is there a way to get notified when an update is available?  i only knew about the new version until someone wanted to install 1.5 in here :-/
<brandon_> themaan: can you give me a brand name please?
<cjs> how do you type in red like that?  You a admin of this room?
<themaan> "venturer"
<orbin> ubotu: tell gnosticapex about pastebin
<Solilo> lol, well most off-brand players are UMS.
<themaan> 1 sec
<LinuxJones> themaan: I had to take back an IRiver T-30 2 days ago because It only worked with Windows :(
<Solilo> Kind of ironic seeing how iRiver is one of the few companies to support OGG.
<brandon_> themaan: as long as all you;re doing is transferring the files over to the player and not transcoding them or some such nonsense, then it should be ok
<brandon_> sony players are right out the window
<RossH> i had an iriver....i wasn't too happy with it *shrug*
<themaan> ok
<themaan> then I will try it
<LinuxJones> brandon_: it sucks so bad you can flash the firmware but need a windows box to do it which I don't have
<Solilo> That and the obvious no-no or unplugging the device as it's being written to. lol
<themaan> it will only be 40 bucks to replace
<ubuntu> http://rafb.net/paste/results/fOqtCH75.html click this lppcta
<themaan> only 512
<themaan> and my friend is giving me his ipod
<orbin> cjs: is this red?
<themaan> mini
<brandon_> LinuxJones: i can flash my sony player's firmware? where's the instructions and software?
<cjs> Orbin: yeah
<orbin> cjs: when someone puts your name in their post, xchat highlights it for you
<willis_> sony player?
<Solilo> I doubt any harm will go to it, flash players almost always use vfat as their filesystem and that is well supported under Linux.
<Hso> hey there ;)
<cjs> oh cool
<orbin> cjs: it's got nothing to do w/ whether they're an "admin" or not
<LinuxJones> brandon_: probably on the sony website, hit google and I'm sure you'll get 10,000 pages
<gnosticapex_> Solilo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13992
<imperfect-> Anyone know of a music software that will be able to read iTunes databases?
<themaan> oh no
<brandon_> LinuxJones: i've already tried it
<imperfect-> Just so I can manage my music in one place?
<Solilo> Turns out that box that comes up when you insert a blank CD-R is part of Nautilus, curses.
<lppcta> ubuntu: join the channel #ssh-1
<themaan> I deleted all files and free space isnt clearing
<cjs> orbin: cool thanks, learn something new every day
<ubuntu> k
<_harm> how do i zip a folder?
<Hso> I'm curious, the pdf reader in ubuntu(Evince) doesn't seem to smooth out fonts correctly.. so it makes them hard to read... is there another PDF reader available for ubuntu/debian?
<LinuxJones> brandon_: Sony sucks, do they even support .ogg ?
<mogul> Solilo: Ok. thx. now i got modprobe. I am supposed to use it to get my broadcom 94318 wlan card working. But how? is i like i am attaching a module to the device or something?
<orbin> cjs: yw
<xbox_guru2> delete the files from the trash
<xbox_guru2> your space will clear up
<themaan> I did that
<brandon_> LinuxJones: i believe they do, but all files are transoded using software that only works on winblows into .dat files
<orbin> Hso: the adobe product is avialable, there's also xpdf
<themaan> still hasnt worked
<themaan> i tried to unmount it
<Hso> adobe.... _
<themaan> said it couldnt unmount
<themaan> ahh shit
<xbox_guru2> mabey the files weren't that big
<Hso> i'll research xpdf, thanks!
<_harm> !ubotu zip
<ubotu> to unzip a .zip file type in terminal unzip file.zip   replace the word file with the name of the file. also you can man zip or man unzip for more parameters
<ubuntu> lppcta
<imperfect-> Hso: adobe is the way to go... reader is free. ;)
<themaan> sthink I could just pull it out
<lppcta> ubuntu: ye?
<ubuntu> whats the channel again
<Solilo> mogul: Oooh, no idea.
<orbin> Hso: also, gpdf and gv
<willis_> themaan,  no - thats not a good idea
<imperfect-> Hso: if you dont like Evince, you won't like xpdf ;)
<lppcta> ubuntu: /join #ssh-1
<gnosticapex_> anyone know if theres an update to support the wireless on a toshiba L25-L1195? ( lspci -v lists this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13992 )
<LinuxJones> brandon_: that is rediculous, so you can't drag and drop music or document files on there for backup ?
<cjs> wow there is alot to this lunix / ubuntu stuff... haha got a lot of learning to do.  Could somebody point me to a newbi guide?
<_harm> how do i zip a folder?
<brandon_> LinuxJones: i can do that. i can use it as a file manager, BUT the mp3s will not play that way
<LinuxJones> brandon_: ouch
<Solilo> There was a really nice strictly-GTK PDF reader other than Evince-GTK that seemed nice but wasn't in the Ubuntu repository.
<ubuntu> lppcta
<themaan> there it goes
<themaan> nevememind
<Solilo> Aha, ePDFView. http://www.emma-soft.com/projects/epdfview/
<themaan> well I still havent unmounted it
<LinuxJones> _harm: right click teh folder and select create archive
<ubuntu> lppcta
<_harm> LinuxJones iam running terminal only :P
<Solilo> I would put in a request to have it added to the repository but am in no mood to sign up for either the forum of Ubuntu's Launchpad.
<ubuntu> how do i join a channel
<themaan> it still wont unmount
<themaan> any command line thing
<Solilo> Type '/j #channelname' in the text field.
<xbox_guru2> I want to update ndiswrapper to the latest version, how do I do It
<themaan> maybe it needs root
<themaan> like umount
<orbin> _harm: man zip
<orbin> _harm: personally i'd tar + gzip it
<brandon_> themaan: there's no such command as "unmount"
<ubuntu> where did lppcta go?
<xbox_guru2> I have the .zip file off of sourceforge
<_harm> orbin i got it :P zip -r zipy.zip FOLDER
<Solilo> 'sudo umount' followed by the mount point.
<themaan> I think htere is
<themaan> I did it with cds
<_harm> orbin i have to send it to some winblow users
<brandon_> unmount is not a command
<themaan> mount /name of hting
<ubuntu>  Can anyone help me here
<themaan> umount /name of hting
<orbin> _harm: ah, lol
<Solilo> brandon_: umount, not unmount
<LinuxJones> _harm: zip -r folder file.zip
<themaan> ok
<brandon_> i'm not talking to you
<_harm> thx :D
<mustard5> whats a good package to install to control the look of gtk in fluxbox?
<mundi> orbin: i installed new firefox 1.5 but still is slow as it was before with old 1.0.8
<ubuntu> 05 I need help with this thing lppcta was explaining to me the universe multiverse thing
<Solilo> mustard5: gtk-theme-switch
<Trip348> hi, I installed ubuntu last night, but i encountered some problems. The intel 2200 BG wireless card isn't installed correctly and i get an error message on logon saying something like: "the local host could not be found".
<orbin> mundi: dunno then.  works fine for me
<mustard5> Solilo, excellent thanks
<xbox_guru2> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<mundi> hmm
<ubuntu>  What does it mean to space universe and put in multiverse
<themaan> are tehre any packages that I could of missed
<themaan> that would help unmount
<scifi> yoh guys, whats the simplest way to connect to my windows pc on my network ?
<themaan> connect wiht the same name
<brandon_> themaan there...is...no...such...command as unmount
<ubuntu>  someone click this link and helpme with the universe spacing thingy http://rafb.net/paste/results/fOqtCH75.html
<Solilo> scifi: Install samba, properly picks up on Windows shares most of the time.
<Solilo> themaan: Tell that man you meant umount and not unmount! XD
<themaan> sclol
<themaan> umount
<scifi> ok thx
<themaan> BIATCH
<Hso> hmm... I get exactly the same font quality in Adobe Reader as I do in Evince :(
<orbin> mundi: what do you mean by slow anyway?
<themaan> wait tell me about this samba
<ubuntu>  CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-159-241-123.dhcp.mdsn.wi.charter.com]  by Ubugtu
* ubuntu was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<themaan> the way I do my networking is I use the same name and login as one of my windows computrs
<orbin> lol
<LinuxJones> heh
<themaan> lol
<needlez> anyone here familiar with installing printer drivers? i have a canon i455 if that helps
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<scifi> themaan: huh? ^^
<gteppel> what is the name of the printing wizard executable in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24-159-241-123.dhcp.mdsn.wi.charter.com]  by gnomefreak
<themaan> shit my printing also doesnt work
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> themaan: language
<themaan> ok
<LinuxJones> needlez: sudo gnome-cups-manager select the closest model to your printer if it's not listed.
<YogSothoth> Hi
<LinuxJones> YogSothoth: welcome
<Solilo> needlez: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-BJC-4550
<scifi> Solilo: do i install samba or samba-common ?
<LeeJunFan> anyone know of a util to rescue files from fat16? I've got an image of a corrupt compactflash I'm trying to restore files from.
<Solilo> scifi: Install samba, samba-common is a dependency that will install with it.
<scifi> k thx
<Blindraven> How do i get the fucky system rescource side panel for ubuntu 5.10
<Blindraven> Funky*
<Blindraven> lol bad typo to make
<scifi> lmao
<Solilo> Install funky-system-resource-side-panel? :P
<YogSothoth> I use Ubuntu and noticed that with the volume controller (alsa mixer) the sound become very noisy if I set PCM to a higher level. If I want a clear sound I have to set PCM as low as I can and set the master to the max. Why? What is PCM?
<Blindraven> Ye know the Side panel thingy that shows mem/cpu/pagefile/bandwith etc etc
<gnomefreak> Blindraven: gdesklets?
<brandon_> ubuntu: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic use that to replace your sources.list
<mustard5> Blindraven, gdesklets?
<Solilo> Have an example?
<mustard5> :)
<prometoys> hi, what is the name of the application, when I use "ALT+F2" (Run Application)
<mundi> orbin: now i know, i changed dhcp into static adress and dns server as well, and fast as it schould be
<orbin> Blindraven: yeah, the c and n are so close aren't they? :P
<Solilo> Most side panels are an elaborate Gdesklets configuration or a second panel.
<matthijsl> hi, I just installed a new vidcard and my x isn't working. is there a simple way of running something to detect my new card and config x
<mundi> orbin: now ff working fine
<mogul> anyone know how to use modconf?
<orbin> mundi: heh, glad you fixed it
<scifi> Solilo: how do i execute samba ?
<orbin> mundi: so it wasn't ff after all? :P
<godfather> hy guys
<Blindraven> orbin : quiet you :) i've had a few ><
<Solilo> prometoys: gnome-run
<orbin> Blindraven: lol
<rohan007> hi, can anyone tell how to compile n run c programs in linux
<Blindraven> Example - Most screen shots in Gnome-look have it
<mundi> orbin: but i have second problem and i cannot find solution on internet ;(
<orbin> rohan007: install build-essential
<scifi> Blindraven: isnt that an XFCE plugin ?
<prometoys> Solilo: no, I didn't have such program
<godfather> i have 2 questions for you
<scifi> Solilo: how do i run samba ?
<matthijsl> is the only way to edit the XF86Config file myself?
<rohan007> orbin: i m new to linux so pls tell me how to install build-essential ..
<godfather> i have just installed my dapper drake on my laptop (theonly distro that runs onit without problems! it seems impossible!)
<mundi> orbin: i have ET installed which is running fine but 800x600 resolution in game shows me smal screen in the bottom left corner
<Blindraven> scifi well it can be, but i had it running years ago with a slackware install and i know people are still using it.. Iyt looks more like a XMMS plugin then a system resource panel..it just looks funky.. i want it :P
<godfather> but
<mustard5> rohan007, open the terminal and type in sudo apt-get install build-essential
<needlez> LinuxJones, i'm also having some kind of mouse problem. it doesnt happen all the time, but somtimes, my mouse will go super jittery, like it will just jump back and forth all over the screen :S and then it stops being able to move up and down. i can only move it side to side. and for some reason, after if is done jumping all around, i have like 7 instances of the trash can open
<godfather> i cant't enter in windows partition
<orbin> rohan007: sys > help > starterguide > installing apps
<Solilo> scifi: You should be able to start it from the run box, it's a daemon that normally runs when you boot up.
<mundi> orbin: i use 1280x800 in my laptop couse i have widescreen
<Drac|Mac> It's been a while. Where is the Ubuntu GNOME menu logo icon located? I know it's in /usr/share/icons, but that's all I can remember.
<orbin> mundi: sounds like fullscreen is disabled or something
<Kr0ntab> mornin folks
<orbin> mundi: dunno, only played et on xp
<mundi> it is in full screen mode
<godfather> how can i enter on it ?
<pip> Why can't open google with firefox /
<brandon_> godfather: your windows partition was not detected and set up automatically?
<Blindraven> im going to try gdesklets and hope its what im after :P
<godfather> nono
<godfather> it is detected
<mustard5> Blindraven, are you talking about gkrellm?
<pip> It said no data ,why ?
<Solilo> Blindraven: Probably is, there are some sidebar applets for gdesklets.
<pip> My net is OK
<brandon_> godfather: is it mounted?
<godfather> but it tells me that i haven't the rights
<pip> Who can help me ?
<godfather> yes of course
<Blindraven> mustard5 i wish i knew
<mustard5> Blindraven, well gdesklets has lots of that type of stuff
<pip> Is my firefox broken ?
<godfather> only if i open a root terminal i can have access
<Blindraven> Seems like a wise investment either way then
<LinuxJones> needlez: have you upgraded your system since you did you install ?
<brandon_> godfather: it's being mounted all wrong. what's the filesystem?
<pip> Who can help me ?
<needlez> LinuxJones, no.
<godfather> just a moment
<Dyngo> can anyone tell me a dock app like the one in OSX?
<Solilo> Dyngo: emerge, gdesklets, adesklets.
<Kr0ntab> pip, chec your proxy settings.  do any pages open up?
<alek> hi!
<LinuxJones> needlez: best to upgrade you system before you do anything else
<alek> little question: at/in/on crossroad?
<needlez> LinuxJones, how?
<LinuxJones> needlez: sudo synaptic (enter your user password) hit the reload button, click mark all upgrades, then click apply
<pip> Kr0ntab,I cant open google
<orbin> alek: you sure you're in the right channnel? :-/
<Solilo> Dyngo: Doh, when I said emerge I meant engage. lol
<Solilo> pip: But otherwise you have no problem browsing the web?
<pip> Kr0ntab, I can open others
<alek> orbin, it is a ubuntu channel;)
<pip> Solilo, Why can't I open google?
<Dyngo> Solilo: that's ok, I was trying gdesklets first :D
<Solilo> You don't by any chance live in China, do you? :)
<Dyngo> Solilo: thx for those
<gnosticapex> yay, got my wireless to work :p
<brandon_> pip: can any other browsers open google?
<Kr0ntab> gnosticapex, word
<Lejban> @/wc
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<Solilo> pip: Seriously though, not too sure unless someone added Google to your hosts file in your sleep.
<orbin> alek: yes, yes it is.
<alek> orbin, if you want explanation here it is: english isnt my national lang. iam learnin english at school and i am writing a report
<ranpha> hi, how can you go onto your normal windows network??
<gnomefreak> alek: whats your native language?
<rohan007> orbiN:i m tryin to install it through synaptic manager by markin it for installation but its saying insert disc labeled : ubuntu 5.10_breezy_badger
<godfather> well windows partition has ntfs..of course
<godfather> and
<godfather> linux partion ext 3
<godfather> only if i open a root terminal
<alek> and i have a little problem and i know here are people who knows english better than me
<godfather> i can enter in it
<ranpha> nevermind :-)
<orbin> alek: you should aks offtopic questions in #ubuntu-offtopic (it's either at or on the crossroads btw, depends on the context)
<godfather> in win partion  i mean
<alek> gnomefreak, polish
<gnomefreak> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Solilo> rohan007: Insert the disc you used to install Ubuntu.
<alek> orbin, thx
<brandon_> godfather: open the filesystem tab. sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<themaan> I have am having problems wiht having two harddrives on one system, whenever I turn the computer off I have to remount the harddrive
<rohan007> salilo:there are 3 discs which one shud i insert
<orbin> rohan007: yeah, you could use the disk, or you could disable it so it uses the online repositories
<rohan007> how to disable it
<Solilo> apt-get will always try to pull packages from your install disc before making a request to the remote software repositories. And I have no idea, whiever you used. :|
<gnosticapex> Oh crapx00r, it's mothers day isnt it >.> woops
<orbin> rohan007: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Solilo> themaan: Add the mount point to /etc/fstab.
<james_xxx> i just installed (or tried to install) ndiswrapper and related software via synaptic, but now i do not see it listed anywhere in the applications menu. would anyone have a suggestion?
<themaan> thanks
<orbin> rohan007: run that in a terminal
<gnosticapex> -.- I'm a dead man
<gnosticapex> lol
<themaan> how would I do that?
<Solilo> gnomefreak: Get your mother a pressed Ubuntu disc.
<rohan007> ok
<Blindraven> ahahah  check failed for Gcc/cc/cl/gawk and maintainer for makefiles
<orbin> Solilo: i'm sure gnomefreak remembered *his* mother :)
<gnomefreak> Solilo: ???
<Blindraven> inrelation to desklets make
<Kr0ntab> tell her ubuntu means "mothers rock" in german
<gnosticapex> "here mom, heres ubuntu" "whats that" "WHATS WITH ALL THE QUESTIONS, WHY DONT YOU LOVE ME"
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<Blindraven> hmm perhaps something ubuntu *will" install without installing python and other things
<godfather> ok
<godfather> opened
<Solilo> I'm no the one on the hook, woke up early and made my mom breakfast. :P
<themaan> and there is no "fstab folder in the etc folder
<godfather> /dev/sda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<godfather> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<godfather> /dev/sda2       none            swap    sw              0       0
<godfather> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<gilianima> Is there an equivalent for InDesign on Linux ?
<orbin> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<LinuxJones> gilianima: what is indesign ?
<godfather> sorry
<james_xxx> i just installed (or tried to install) ndiswrapper and related software via synaptic, but now i do not see it listed anywhere in the applications menu. would anyone have a suggestion?
<rohan007> orbin :the source.list file has been opened
<gilianima> LinuxJones: I don't know
<orbin> rohan007: you running breezy?
<brandon_> godfather: you're connecting an external hard drive using a usb port, is that not correct?
<Blindraven> i am yes
<visik7> anyone know if xen will be integrated at some level in *buntu
<rohan007> orbibn: dint get u
<james_xxx> :-(
<orbin> rohan007: cat /etc/issue
<godfather> i don't understand
<orbin> rohan007: type that in another terminal
<LinuxJones> gilianima: umm, you just asked if ther was an equivelent for it but you don't know what the program is used for ?
<Solilo> visik7: Yes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xen?highlight=%28xen%29
<bzerodi> hello. any idea what package is the Human theme in ? I installed gnome afterwards in dapper and metacity complains (and hangs but I'm getting to that later)
<brandon_> godfather: nm. here are the instructions. http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<Solilo> Or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xen even. lol
<LinuxJones> visik7: yeah it will be sure
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<gilianima> LinuxJones: a friend of mine asked me actually
<LinuxJones> visik7: I think that's a goal for next release
<james_xxx> i just installed (or tried to install) ndiswrapper and related software via synaptic, but now i do not see it listed anywhere in the applications menu. would anyone have a suggestion?
<visik7> oh cool
<rohan007> orbin: it displays 'Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<LinuxJones> gilianima: let me search google 1 sec
<rohan007> '
<orbin> rohan007: ok, replace the contents of the source.list file with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<needlez> LinuxJones, so i want to click on all of these (in the little box to the left of each of the update names) and click "Mark For Installation"?
<orbin> rohan007: w/ the stuff in that link i mean, not just that one link
<godfather> brand
<godfather> sorry
<Solilo> Don't suppose anyone knows of something that can generate generic GTK notification boxes where you can specify different buttons to choose from, eh? Who wants to be my hero!?
<godfather> but i didn't tell you
<godfather> that
<godfather> if
<godfather> from root terminal
<godfather> give init 1
<james_xxx> i guess i don't know how to ask a question in here...
<LinuxJones> needlez: just click the button mark all upgrades
<godfather> i get in gome desktop like root
<themaan> how do I add a mount point to fstab?
<Solilo> Experimenting with ivman and HAL events to duplicate that snazzy box you get in Nautilus when you insert a blank CD-R. lol
<godfather> and in this way i have no problem
<LinuxJones> needlez: then click apply
<godfather> so i think
<Geri__> hi
<SX3> Hi
<godfather> if is it possible have a log of root directly from gdm
<godfather> ?
<Solilo> themaan: Happen to know the name of the device and what filesystem it uses?
<Geri__> how i put midnight commander to Ubuntu?
<Solilo> godfather: Yeah, but I would advise against it.
<gnosticapex> if I edited my sources.list when I had a console, and took off the #'s on the universe/multiverse lines, do I still need to edit the Synaptic Package Manager for some of the repositories, or did that take care of the greyed out ones in the SPM?
<godfather> ah ok
<Solilo> If you really need superuser privlidges for an extended period, run 'sudo -s' in a shell.
<themaan> device
<matthijsl> is there no tool to like "rerun
<themaan> maxtor 6e030l0
<LinuxJones> gilianima: >> http://lowendmac.com/designer/14.html
<matthijsl> the x configuration again?
<themaan> /dev/hdc
<thecrazymonk> i'm trying to update from breezy to flight 7 and while its updating i get errors liek this: Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/breezy/./Packages.gz 404 Not Found, i have the breezy-updates repository installed
<Solilo> Yeah, that's what I meant.
<themaan> extended 2
<Geri__> i type in sudo apt-get install mc - tells no mc
<godfather> ok
<Geri__> midnight commander also notfound
<gnosticapex> (trying to load gstreamer0.8-mad and it told me to edit the SPM but I should already have those universes and multiverses enabled, right?)
<orbin> Geri__: mc is in universe
<godfather> tnx guys
<orbin> ubotu: tell Geri__ about repos
<rohan007> orbin: ya i have replaced the whole content with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<SX3> Hey, my desktop res will only go up to 1024 but i can support 1280 only at 60hz, Do I have to use sommet like Nres or xorg to fix it?
<Geri__> thx
<Solilo> themaan: /dev/hdc	/media/hdc	auto	defaults	0	0 <-- Add that line.
<cjs> is there a hotkey to tab around the workstation windows?
<orbin> rohan007: with the stuff inside that pastebin link right?
<Solilo> Then go in a terminal and run 'sudo mkdir /media/hdc' and 'sudo mount -a'.
<SX3> cjs, alt+tab
<orbin> ubotu: tell SX3 about fixres
<Solilo> After that it will be automounted everytime you boot into Ubuntu.
<mumbles> whats up with this ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13998
<SX3> thankyou ^_^
<godfather> have a nice day
<themaan> ok
<themaan> thanks
<cjs> sx3: alt+tab is for windows within the work stations... i mean the 4 workstations in the lower right had corrner
<Blindraven> why do i bother browsing sites for stuff to download when i have Synaptic right here, im so stupid. I just spent 10 mins looking for desklets then realised by turning on the universe supos and looking for it it came strait up with a few plug ins aswell
<Blindraven> *Hugs apt*
<orbin> lol
<SX3> cjs: ah
<dgtlchlk> cjs: ctrl+alt+direction keys if I remember right
<cjs> dgtlchlk: tyvm
<dgtlchlk> yw
<Kr0ntab> Blindraven, happens to the best of us at the beginning
<scifi> how do i browse my windows pc now that samba is installed ?
<cjs> scifi: did you install GRUB?
<scifi> cjs: isnt GRUB the boot menu ?
<Old> How do i make a folder accessable by everyone, the folder is /var/www/cstrike - i want EVERYONE to be able to download stuff from there.
<Kr0ntab> scifi, you using gnome?  alt-f2 (run command window), type in smb://ip.address.of.windowsbox/sharename
<rohan007> orbin : ok i got it thnx
<cjs> but then again I guess thats not browsing now is it?  sorry I spoke too soon
<orbin> rohan007: if you did, save and close the file. then open synaptic via sya > admin > synaptic and click on reaload on the toolbar
<Geri__> i still not found midnight commander in sympatic's list
<Blindraven> ok, desklets is installed, how do i bring it up??
<Geri__> what its package's name?
<orbin> Geri__: mc
<gnosticapex> any suggested mp3 players for ubuntu? like is xmms supported or anything? o.0
<orbin> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<needlez> hey guys, this may seem like a dumb question, but what does this error mean? (synaptic:21068): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<needlez> i typed in sudo synaptic, and thats what i got
<dgtlchlk> gnosticapex: yes xmms works
<Blindraven> Not in my menue, and it dont come up through typing "Desklets" in terminal (i know that sounds rash but i have typed so many things in terminal and it mysteriously knows what im on about :P
<Solilo> gnosticapex: XMMS and BMP are both in the repos.
<orbin> needlez: just run synaptic
<dgtlchlk> as well as banshee and rhythmbox
<Old> I want everyone to be able to download files from a specefic folder on my webserver, it's located under /var/www/cstrike , what's the command?
<thecrazymonk> i'm trying to update from breezy to flight 7 and while its updating i get errors liek this: Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/breezy/./Packages.gz 404 Not Found, i have the breezy-updates repository installed
<orbin> needlez: and enter your password when prompted
<gnosticapex> kkty
<rohan007> orbin :its saying cud not download all repository indxes
<mustard5> Blindraven, its gdesklets
<scifi> kr0ntab: its internal or external ip ?
<Blindraven> Bingo!! :)
<Blindraven> Connected to daemon in 8199 milliseconds.
<Blindraven> Good stuff, cheers
<ubuntu> Hello
<orbin> rohan007: you did something wrong w/ the sources.list file then i' guessing
<nearfar> has anyone got their infrared working on thinkpad?
<Old> I want everyone to be able to download files from a specefic folder on my webserver, it's located under /var/www/cstrike , what's the command?
<gnosticapex> any suggested/recommended multimedia plugins? o.o
<gnosticapex> This is my first linux OS so I don't know what to expect ;p
<orbin> depends on what you're doing
<orbin> totem-xine + w32codecs for video ... beep-media-player for audio
<orbin> that's my setup
<gnosticapex> kk, and what about dvd's, totem-xine and the w32 codecs read them ok?
<orbin> ubotu: tell gnosticapex about dvd
<Kr0ntab> scifi, sorry .. stepped away...  if you need to browse a windows machine's share... you'll need whatever valid IP the machine has.
<gnosticapex> thanks =)
<freakabcd> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<needlez> orbin, how come in synaptic some of the boxes are green?
<scifi> kr0ntab: whats that command to list everything on my network, not sure what its ip is
<rohan007> orbin : dont know wat to do now i m totally confused ,it is showin some packages after reloading them but not build -essential
<crazy_penguin> is there an alternative other then man or xman to browsing the man pages?
<orbin> needlez: help > icon legend
<VIMmer> hi, how do I resize an ext3 partition using qtparted?
<orbin> rohan007: you shouldn't have gotten any errors is you replaced the soruces properly.
<VIMmer> i have some data in it which i dont want to loose
<needlez> orbin, thank you
<rpedro> hi, can someone tell me how/if I can defrag a FAT32 partition from Linux?
<orbin> rohan007: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , then make a pastebin entry so i can see what you've done
<Kr0ntab> scifi, is this machine on you own little private network?  because it's probably going to be faster to walk over to it and check it in person.
<orbin> rpedro: easiest to just use xp's defragger imo
<scifi> yeh :P
<Hackmo> hey there, can anyone give me some help with firefox
<jack1> Hackmo what u need?
<Hackmo> everytime I try to start it up it asks me to choose my profile but when I choose my profile it says that it is already in use
<Kr0ntab> does it open google?
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<Kr0ntab> j/k
<needlez> LinuxJones, you still around?
<Hackmo> I have tried killall firefox-bin but I still get the same error
<Kr0ntab> inside joke.. sorry Hackmo
<chombee> Using dapper, my root partition no longer appears in System-Administration-Disks. What's an easy way to find out how full my root partition is?
<jack1> Hackmo yes it happened me too isnt there anoption dont ask this question wheere u can tick..
<freakabcd> chombee, df -lh
<jack1> Hackmo sorry i dont know more about that
<rohan007> orbin: i have pasted on link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14000
<chombee> freakabcd - thanks
<orbin> rohan007: ok, looking now
<Hackmo> jack1: yeah but that doesn't help
<hikenboot> hello all--I was just going to blow away my ubuntu install and upgrade to hoary. but when i went to backup my data there seems to be arights issue with accessing the dvd with k3b and also with gnome baker. Other problem is I have a hard drive that tells me the device is busy when trying to mount it...there is no such mounts...any ideas
<Hackmo> jack1: thanks anyway
<orbin> rohan007: ok, that's all good.  now run sudo apt-get update in a terminal (close synaptic 1st if it's still open) and pastebin the output of that
<Kr0ntab> Hackmo, you can check to see if there is a background process still running...  at terminal window type "ps -ef | grep mozilla" and "ps -ef | grep firefox"
<archville> Hello.
<Kr0ntab> you cna then kill the pid's and it should free up yer profile
<thrice`> or just killall firefox-bin
<archville> I've installed Ubuntu dapper recently.  Any way to get X-Chat working in spanish language ?
<Kr0ntab> you can doo that too...
<hikenboot> this is the errors i get with k3b k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.   .... Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-hikenboot" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.....any ideas
<rpedro> orbin: I was trying to avoid loading windows just to defragment this partition, specially since it might take sometime. And it would be quicker if there were some command I could run that would just push the files to the beginning of the partition, as really I don't need it defragment the files it's just for resizing the partition
<archville> All aplications run in spanish but X-Chat works in english.
<orbin> archville: i'd ask in #xchat ...or #ubuntu+1 ... or #ubuntu-es :)
<Hackmo> Kr0ntab and thrice: killall firefox-bin doesn't help
<gnosticapex> now to start the long process of moving my media to my laptop -.-
<archville> Ok orbin, thanks.
<thrice`> Hackmo, then you don't have any firefox processes running
<gnomefreak> archville: #ubuntu+1 or #xchat i would go with #xchat first
<thrice`> unless ps aux | grep -i firefox  shows diffrently
<scifi> kr0ntab: ok entered correct ip and workgroup name but it cant accss it
<archville> gnomefreak, ok.
<Kr0ntab> Hackmo, do this
<orbin> rpedro: i'm sorry i can only 'defrag' in the repos which funnily enough doesn't defrag fat32 it seems..i'd searcht the forum if no-one else responds in here
<VIMmer> hello, can anyone help me with qtparted?
<orbin> *can only find
<Kr0ntab> cd into ~/.mozilla/firefox
<rpedro> orbin: ok, thx
<Kr0ntab> look for your profile directory...
<Kr0ntab> ls -l and look for a "lock" file
<Kr0ntab> rm lock
<Kr0ntab> and you should be fine
<banan> hello
<scifi> kr0ntab:  browseable is set to "no" in share defintions, shud it be "yes" ?
<Hackmo> Kr0ntab: thank's that worked
<pastorius> what is "/dev/dsp: Broken pipe" because it appears when i try to run quake 3 and i have no sound
<Kr0ntab> word
<Calgar> hi
<Calgar> how do i get my AC97 audio working correctly?
<scifi> kr0ntab ?
<Calgar> please
<Kr0ntab> scifi, sorry mate..  are you trying to browse from linux to the windows share?
<pastorius> calgar download drivers from realtek page!
<Kr0ntab> or the other way around?
<scifi> kr0ntab: yes
<pastorius> what is "/dev/dsp: Broken pipe" because it appears when i try to run quake 3
<thrice`> no, don't download drivers
<konfuzed> what are these entries for any way ? ive netstat -n shows 97 of these,  /tmp/orbit-techone/linc-1d62-0-5c25279a97b15  ,   what are they for ??
<pastorius> why?
<thrice`> because it's build into the kernel?
<Calgar> pastorius: uh... really?  thats it? they have linux drivers?
<pastorius> yes
<scifi> kr0ntab: yes linux to windows
<orbin> rohan007: i have to go soon....
<thrice`> sigh
<thrice`> pastorius, how long have you been using linux?
<Kr0ntab> ok... then you don't need to worry about configuing samba.  the common samba libraries should be enough to do what ya want.
<Blindraven> If i wanted to get all my copies of Stargate ripped then Compress them and throw more than 4 episodes per disk, Create a custom menue and Remove the stupid intro from Every episode ,what would be a good program to get me started?
<pastorius> few time why?
<Kr0ntab> but there are networking considerations that need to take place first...
<orbin> Calgar: my ac97 works fine
<thrice`> because you don't "download drivers" on linux for common sound cards
<orbin> exactly
<thrice`> they are modules build from the linux kernel
<pastorius> ok
<Blindraven> alsaconf?
<Calgar> orbin: ok
<orbin> Calgar: define not working
<scifi> kr0ntab: ok what do i ned to do ?
<Kr0ntab> 1. ip addresses of both linux and windows need to be using the same network id and subnet mask.  2.) windows firewall needs to be off or at least be allow file sharing.  3.) you need to make sure that you have the netbios compliant protocol installed.
<Calgar> well, standard sounds are working, but some of the games ect isnt working
<Calgar> i think
<Ponijs> why aren't all resolutions supported by my monitor shown in Screen Resolution?
<Calgar> perhaps im just reading too much into it
<Calgar> is TuxTyping supposed to have sounds?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Ponijs> the biggest I see is 832x624
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Wikipedia-Gast83!*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Ponijs> even though it supports up to 1600x1200
<orbin> ubotu: tell Ponijs about fixres
<samuli> ponijs, you probably need to either manually add more resolutions to xorg.conf or sudo dpkg--reconfigure xorg-server
<rikai> Ponijs: they weren't correctly configured, open a terminal and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ponijs> ok, thanks
<Calgar> uh, another question, how do i tell if my ati mobility radeon 9700 pro is configured correctly for openGL ect?
<banan> I have a problem with kacpid waiting for io (kernel 2.6.15-22-686) hardware is an a22p ibm thinkpad. Here we have som output from lsof and ps
<banan> lsof: kacpid-wo 20312       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/20312/exe
<banan> ps aux: root     20312  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        D<   13:49   0:00 [kacpid-work-1] 
<banan> The problem seems to arise when I have pressed the volume buttons for a while. Any clues?
<Kr0ntab> scifi, number 3 refers to the windows box.  4.) you ned to make sure you have a share defined with appropriate permissions on it to allow connections.  5.) you will need to most likely need to provide a username and password when prompted.  that shoud be in the format of windowscomputername\localwindowsusername and the password
<benoitc> hi
<scifi> kr0ntab: ok they both use same subnet mask, what is network id ?
<banan> Thanks
<benoitc> anyone know how to have antialiases shapes in pdf preview ?
<samuli> calgar, what does flgrxinfo put out?
<benoitc> I mean a good circle and so on ?
<banan> btw. my ubuntu installation is dapper
<Calgar> samuli: command not found......
<gnomefreak> banan: try in #ubuntu+1
<samuli> calgar.. hmm.. glxgears -info?
<Kr0ntab> scifi lets take this one in a query
<banan> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<scifi> sure im there thnks
<Kr0ntab> more off topic than anything
<Ponijs> I get "sudo: timestamp too far in the future" when I do that, though
<Calgar> samuli: a animation of some gears and alot of text
<samuli> what's at few first lines.
<samuli> is there something about mesa?
<gnomefreak> Ponijs: you have to change the time in your bios
<Calgar> samuli:
<Calgar> GL_RENDERER   = Mesa GLX Indirect
<Calgar> GL_VERSION    = 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<Calgar> GL_VENDOR     = Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<scifi> kr0ntab: pressing accept but nothing sends/receives
<Ponijs> change it to what, gnomefreak?
<samuli> then you haven't configured it properly.
<gnomefreak> Ponijs: the correct time
<gumpish> I think someone vandalized the wikipedia page for Canonical...
<Ponijs> oh, ok
<Kr0ntab> scifi, register with nickserv
<scifi> ok :P
<gnomefreak> gumpish: link please
<Calgar> samuli: i havnt configured it AT ALL!
<d3d1_klm> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Calgar> samuli: i thought it was automatic.....
<gumpish> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Canonical_Ltd.&diff=53135351&oldid=47688877
<samuli> calgar, Hehe :)
<gnomefreak> ty brb
<Calgar> samuli: so, how do i configure it "correctly"?
<samuli> is it an ati or geforce card?
<Calgar> ati mobility radeo 9700 pro
<slavik> ati trouble?
<samuli> !tell Calgar about ati
<slavik> Calgar: follow the wiki page ...
<Calgar> slavik: ok, thanks
<Calgar> wilco
<MikeN> guys, little question, is there some announcement mailinglist for the packages being updated through breezy-updates ?
<D1> I have trouble with the xorg ati driver and dri, it crashes my comp
<Calgar> thanks alot samuli
<D1> if thats the case, just disable dri, or use the commercial driver.
<slavik> D1: you can disable it ...
<samuli> Calgar, I got my 9200SE working just by simply.. sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<samuli> but better make sure you have the restricted-modules though.
<Calgar> "simply" eh
<samuli> well.. for one line in command line it's pretty simple :)
<NoUse> gumpish You can probably just delete that line
<Calgar> well, thanks for the help, will look into it
<scifi> already register kr0ntab :P
<scifi> registered*
<D1> !tell D1 about ati
<Kr0ntab> scifi, join #Kr0ntab
<gnomefreak> gumpish: its all better now
<glimp> hi; i tried to find the new cookie installed but can't seem to find it, where should i search for it?
<Moiana> greetings
<Moiana> I have a pretty serious non-ubuntu-specific problem here, and would like to know if any of you could help me / point me to a channel where I would get some help: my MP3 harddisk (with a single 80GB ext2 partition) is corrupted, complaining about a bad superblock. as I would not like to lose it all, I am looking for guidance. Help, anyone? :)
<Dyngo> how can I turn off the 'reverb control' in timidity for good?
<d3d1_klm> oral yuk
<d3d1_klm> yukk
<banan> bye bye
<konfuzed> what are these entries for any way ? ive netstat -n shows 97 of these,  /tmp/orbit-techone/linc-1d62-0-5c25279a97b15  ,   what are they for ??
<glimp> where can i find the cookies the my browser stored? when i view it on my browser i can see it but not on the cookies.txt? need help
<konfuzed> what is this orbit thingy
<Ponijs> "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xorg-server is not installed"
<oscar> hey
<Jinkguns> Please forgive me, I have strayed from the path. I tried SuSE 10.1, only to learn that the new network manager sucks and I have the same problems with suse as with ubuntu, only suse was slower. :/
<konfuzed> !orbit
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, konfuzed
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<Old> how to check how much cpu/ram the server is using?
<glimp> how can i seet cookies not to expire?
<oscar> hey how can I watch mpeg, avi ,mp3
<Ponijs> lol it's xserver-xorg not xorg-xserver
<cristiano> irc.freenode.net
<Old> how to check how much cpu/ram the server is using?
<slavik> !tell oscar about restricted
<Jinkguns> oscar, thats a very good question, well first your going to need to pick a media player, one that is already installed, like xine, or one that is not, like mplayer. Then your going to need codecs, special instructions to play each kind of file, including a dvd decoder if you need it.
<Old> how to check how much cpu/ram the server is using?
<Old> anyone, cmon?
<robin_> weise ich habe einends
<Old> how to check how much cpu/ram the server is using?
<whiter> dude stop repeating yourself
<rob_p> Old:  top
<Old> I didnt get an answer?
<Old> sorry, just a bit pissed off.
<Old> I installed a phpsysinfo page
<ponijs> damn it
<whiter> ...
<Old> and it shows one processor, I have 2 xeon's, how do i install the other one ?
<whiter> he jus t answered your question
<whiter> "top"
<robin_> halo
<frfx> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Old> ah
<ponijs> reconfiguring xserver-xorg gave me 800x600 even though I selected 1024x768
<ponijs> at least the refresh rate is correct now
<robin_> bah
<Old> How do i install the second processor then rob_p ?
<robin_> bah bahbah
<Old> looks like its not working
<Joetheodd> I have several AVI files I'd like to burn to a DVD-RW as chapters to watch on my DVD player. How would I do that?
<rob_p> Old:  Install?
<spiffy> quick question, If i have windows xp and gentoo installed, (with grub) is it easy to wipe over the gentoo install and safely install ubuntu without nuking xp?
<andy_> hi guys
<frfx> spiffy: yes
<Joetheodd> spiffy: Just run the ubuntu installer and wipe the gentoo partition (don't touch the windows partition) and install in the formerly gentoo partition.
<samuli> spiffy, no :)
<Old> rob_p, yeah whatever. I just need to get it work, configurate/setup, Im not so familiar with ubuntu :)
<spiffy> and grub will automagically keep both booting?
<Joetheodd> spiffy: Grub will be reinstalled and reconfigured by ubuntu.
<andy_> if im using ndiswrapper to install my Broadcom wireless card, and i have the 64bit amd kubuntu distro. Do I use the 64bit drivers or the 32bit ones??????????
<NoUse> Joetheodd you need to transcode them to mpeg and then you can use dvdauthor, there is a DVDAuthoring page on the wiki
<frfx> spiffy: yes
<azurehuesofblue> how do I "ghost" an ubuntu system?
<gnomefreak> !ghost
<ubotu> somebody said ghost was type /msg nickserv GHOST <name> <password>
<robin_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaio alex
<gnomefreak> oh ubuntu
<whiter> what do you mean ghost
<gnomefreak> azurehuesofblue: not sure
<Joetheodd> NoUse: How do you transcode them?
<spiffy> hmm...well, that was easier than I thought
<azurehuesofblue> backup everything fully in a smaller file...
<andy_> whiter, he means to copy bit for bit one partition to anothr hard drive
<whiter> oh
<whiter> dont know...
<andy_> whiter, think norton ghot
<spiffy> plus compress i believe
<whiter> yea i see
<azurehuesofblue> gnomefreak and everyone... how do you guys handle backing up?
<rob_p> Old:  I'd guess that the OS should automatically detect multi-processors.  From there, apps that support them should already use them.  I've only got a single processor so my experience with multi-processors is basically none.
<spiffy> so dd, gzip, and friends.
<gnomefreak> !buckup
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !backup
<ubotu> For information on backing up your system, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311 Available packages for backing up are backuppc (web based), backup2l, backup-manager, backupninja, bkp, bacula amongst others
<whiter> azurehuesofblue, i dont
<andy_> whiter, if im using ndiswrapper to install my Broadcom wireless card, and i have the 64bit amd kubuntu distro. Do I use the 64bit drivers or the 32bit ones??????????
<Mattia> ola
<azurehuesofblue> ok thanks.
<gnomefreak> i just burn my home dir to cd ;)
<whiter> andy, 64bit
<RavenTest> ubotu: If you want to ghost it's  /ghost nick password
<ubotu> RavenTest: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Joetheodd> azurehuesofblue: "sudo cat /dev/hda > /dev/hdb" would replicate hda on hdb
<andy_> cheers man
<_jason> !backup =~ s/bacula/bacula, and sbackup/
<ubotu> OK, _jason
<azurehuesofblue> really?
<azurehuesofblue> no shit?
<lwizardl> how do i mount a ntfs partition
<azurehuesofblue> I just happen to have two exact HDs
<slackern> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<spiffy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norton_Ghost for more info on "ghost"
<Joetheodd> lwizardl: Carefully =/
<CokeNCode> hey guys, can anyone help me with getting htis gamepad to work, it's a PiranhaPad PC by INTERACT
<spiffy> azurehuesofblue: is the hard drive you are backing up to equal/bigger than the drive being backed up?
<whiter> joetheodd would it also replicate the partition tables and stuff?
<CokeNCode> i want to use it to play games in zsnes
<Joetheodd> whiter: Yes.
<zerby> hello can someone help me?
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<zerby> lol
<zerby> i promised some one to help with ubuntu
<zerby> she has lost her rootpasswd
<zerby> is there a poss to retrieve it?
<Old> How do i get my other intel xeon 64bit proccesor to work?
<gnomefreak> zerby: ubuntu doesnt use root password by default
<zerby> it is set
<whiter> zerby
<Joetheodd> zerby: Does she have sudo rights?
<zerby> but her hubby ansd she are divorced ;)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zerby about root
<zerby> no she doesnt
<whiter> yea, i think she lost her login password
<CokeNCode> drat ... this is annoying not being able to use a gamepad
<whiter> zerby do this
<zerby> k
<NoUse> !lostpassword
<ubotu> rumour has it, lostpassword is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<whiter> restart the computer and when grub comes up press F2
<azurehuesofblue> spiffy, exactly the same, I just haven't found a use for it, because I didn't know how to set up sata raid
<ponijs> hi, I reconfigure xserver-xorg and include 1024x768 but it still isn't selectable  in Screen Resolution
<whiter> itll set you in a root shell
<gnomefreak> zerby: read the wiki that ubotu sent you
<Joetheodd> zerby: as a sudoer, do sudo passwd root
<Joetheodd> whiter, oh, then he's screwed
<Blindraven> Question, I typed sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<Blindraven>   in, and it worked, but i have several Windows partitions i want to view.. How might i go about doing this?
<rob_p> ponijs:  What graphics adapter do you have?
<spiffy> zerby: you arent screwed.
<zerby> lol
<ponijs> how do I check?
<whiter> joe, if you restart and press F2 you get put in root without a password being asked for
<rob_p> ponijs:  lspci
<whiter> then he can delete her account and create a new one
<Blindraven> See, i changed over to hdd1 etc but all that does it make a replica of the one it already unmasks
<Joetheodd> whiter, oh cool
<spiffy> or do passwd username
<rob_p> ponijs:  Then look for the graphics adapter in the output.
<Joetheodd> Blindraven, if they're all on the same disk, they'll be hda2, hda3, etc
<whiter> yea @ spiffy
<zerby> ok ill hope sudo passwd root does the job
<Old> zerby, reboot the pc, press f2 when it reboots, press enter, choose a line with "kernel" init, press r, add init=/bin/bash on the end of the line, then press enter twice.
<zerby> have to go, ill be back
<Joetheodd> Blindraven, if they're on the slave disk, it'll be hdb1, hdb2, etc.
<spiffy> zerby if not, boot f2, passwd user name
<ponijs> ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage II+ 215GTB [Mach64 GTB]  (rev 9a)
<Blindraven> Joetheodd, ill try again, i know theres 2 hd's so yer
* Joetheodd salutes zerby.
<whiter> i did a dist-upgrade on dapper (xubuntu) and it installed gnome for some strange reason
<azurehuesofblue> so if I have hda (80mb) and hdb (80mb) (the same) and do "sudo cat /dev/hda > /dev/hdb" it will just make an exact copy on B?
<zerby> tx spiffy whiter Joetheodd
<xbox_guru2> how do I view my kernel version
<whiter> xbox
<rambo3> maby you had ubuntu repos?
<whiter> uname -a
* spiffy hasnt even installed ubuntu yet and is sucked into the support channel ;-)
<Joetheodd> azurehuesofblue yes.
<whiter> rambo, xubuntu and ubuntu use the same repositories
<whiter> so thats probably it
<azurehuesofblue> that rules, so say... A gets messed up... how do I get my old B back on A?
<ponijs> rob_p, could it be that the graphics card doesn't support 1024x768?
<rob_p> ponijs:  Now that you know what adapter you have, go to the ubuntu wiki regarding resolution (can't remember the URL... just search).  It should have some info to help you out.
<whiter> azur, just reverse it
<Blindraven> mount: /dev/hdd4 already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<Blindraven> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdd4 is mounted on /
<ponijs> oh, ok
<Joetheodd> azurehuesofblue, sudo cat /dev/hdb > /dev/hda
<whiter> cat /dev/hdb >> /dev/hda
<Blindraven> dosent seem to want to mount anything else
<whiter> P
<xbox_guru2> how do I view my kernel version, I'm trying to install the latest version on ndiswrapper
<rob_p> ponijs:  It should support it just fine, I'd imagine.
<Old> How do i get my other intel xeon 64bit proccesor to work? only one is working atm.
<whiter> xbox_guru2: uname -a
<rob_p> !resolution
<ubotu> hmm... resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xbox_guru2> ok
<bbrazil> whiter: >> is append
<azurehuesofblue> wow, so simple I couldn't see it, awesome!
<azurehuesofblue> thnx joetheodd
<Joetheodd> azurehuesofblue: no problem =p
<rob_p> ponijs:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ponijs> 800x600 hurts my eyes
<ponijs> btw, how come numlock isn't on by default even though I set it in bios
<whiter> ponjis because it doesnt like you.
<rambo3> linux standard
<konfuzed> please can someone point to a link or page that actually reviews what orbit is or orbit2
<bbrazil> ponijs: linux changes it when it boots iirc
<ponijs> :/
<ponijs> why do you do this, linuk!
<bbrazil> ponijs: setleds for console, xsetleds for X
<spiffy> konfuzed: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Object_request_broker is what orbit2 does
<ponijs> ok
<kmischa> konfuzed: www.gnome.org/projects/ORBit2/
<spiffy> ORBit2 - an object request broker (ORB) for CORBA
<rob_p> konfuzed:  How about the project homepage:  http://orbit-resource.sourceforge.net/
<konfuzed> ah
<Blindraven> i did an fstab
<valehru> does anyone else have the problems when firefox32 is installed that all the default icons are screwed.....i.e. when saving a document the icons for the drives and folders are missing to be replaced with an X in a box?
<konfuzed> can ubuntu run with out it ??
<Blindraven> evan though i can see its hdd7 etc, it wont mount, says the media is busy
<Blindraven> mount: /dev/hdd7 already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<Blindraven> antonio@ubuntu:~$
<ponijs> fuck!
<gnomefreak> ponijs: language
<NoUse> Blindraven is it already mounted?
<Blindraven> ahh, i need to rename?
<Blindraven> Well there is one mounted yes
<Blindraven> but it aint the one i want
<rambo3> unmount it frist
<Blindraven> i want them all mounted
<gteppel> what is the name of the executable for the Ubuntu "Add Printer" program
<Blindraven> theres 3 partitionsd i have in widnows
<Blindraven> i can copy my fstab info if you like
<gnomefreak> cups gteppel ?
<rambo3> yeah paste it here and use caps
<Old> How do i get my other intel xeon 64bit proccesor to work? only one is working atm.
<RayFredPip> Is there any good Bit downloading tool ?
<Blindraven> this may spam
<Blindraven> /dev/hdd7       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Blindraven> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Blindraven> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Blindraven> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<gnomefreak> Blindraven: use pastebin
<RayFredPip> I think Bittorrent is limited
<VIMmer> hi, can anyone help me with resizing an ext3 partition?
<gteppel> gnomefreak: is it? I'm runing a linux server with out a keyboard/mouse/monitor, I'm using osx to run remote x11 apps, but i'm not sure what the app name is
<NoUse> Blindraven don't paste in here
<mumbles> !kde
<ubotu> well, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Blindraven> sorry
<Blindraven> gah
<NoUse> Blindraven its in the /optic
<gteppel> gnomefreak: executable
<NoUse> !tell Blindraven about pastebin
<gnomefreak> gteppel: cups allows you to add printers i think the full name is cupsys
<CokeNCode> so, noone can help me with my gamepad ?
<oscar> hey
<oscar> why says error when installing w32codecs
<NoUse> CokeNCode is it USB?
<VIMmer> has anyone used qtparted here?
<kmischa> konfuzed: you need orbit for gnome
<VIMmer> i am unable to resize a partition
<markdubi> is there a website to find network drivers?
<NoUse> oscar because it doesn't like you
<rambo3> Blindraven,  in terminal :  df -i
<gteppel> gnomefreak: I can't find a executable called cupsys, I know what cups is, but isn't there a ubuntu app under System / Admistration somewhere that is a wizard?
<konfuzed> kmischa, I was just finding out that esentially gnome is dependent on orbit
<CokeNCode> NoUse, nah, it plugs into the joystick port
<Old> How do i get my other intel xeon 64bit proccesor to work? only one is working atm.
<Blindraven> no worries
<gnomefreak> gteppel: there should be it should be under system>admin>printing
<Old> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1015739#post1015739
<oscar> how's that
<NoUse> CokeNCode have you run any calibration tools?
<gteppel> gnomefreak: could you find out what exectuable its linking to? I only can run remote x11 apps, not a whole login session
<CokeNCode>  NoUse , yeh ... jscalibrate
<Blindraven> rambo3 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14005
<kmischa> old: what is in /var/log/dmesg ?
<konfuzed> how ever being intended primarily for network based data transfers, is this a common problem or perhaps a common indicator of their being excess(likely unwanted) transfer activities from this workstion?   netstat - n shows 97 orbit-user file references
<luke> my sound doesn't work and kmix says "Mixer cannot be found", how do I fix?
<CokeNCode> NoUse, jscalibrator says "unable to open joystick"
<CokeNCode> /dev/js0 is there tho
<luke> my sound doesn't work and kmix says "Mixer cannot be found", how do I fix?
<CokeNCode> NoUse, do i need to do a modprobe or something ?
<gnomefreak> gteppel: i think its /usr/bin/gnome-cups-manager
<rambo3> Blindraven, you have 3 disks mounted in same map . is it RAID  * ?
<xbox_guru2> i'm having trouble updating ndiswrapper and its pissing me off
<gteppel> gnomefreak: thanks! :)
<Blindraven> rambo3 - no
<gnomefreak> gteppel: yw
<mumbles> ok how do i install kde ?
<kuja> mumbles: sudo apt-get install kde?
<artist> yep
<luke> go into Adept and select alll of the kde packages...
<samuli> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<samuli> or kde or kde-core
<kuja> Well that's if you want kubuntu
<gnomefreak> mumbles: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<RayFredPip> in there any BIt downloading tool ?
<kuja> Speaking of kubuntu, I need to remove that ugly usplash :P
<xbox_guru2> not only that but when I try to install anything it always says directory or file doesn't exist
<rambo3> thats weard . so whats the problem now again . btw you ll have to fix that to mount in separate maps i think , i am not sure
<Old> kmischa, let me check
<NoUse> CokeNCode I've only used USB ones which are a little easier :-)
<CokeNCode> AW nuts
<gnomefreak> kuja: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash.so   iirc
<Old> what do you need to know kmischa ?
<CokeNCode> NoUse, what do you do with a usb one ?
<xbox_guru2> is there an alternative to ndiswrapper that I can use for my usb wireless adapter
<sladen> xbox_guru2: the normal driver in the kernel?
<xbox_guru2> that has wep support
<sladen> xbox_guru2: what's the card?
<kuja> gnomefreak: Thanks.
<gnomefreak> yw
<xbox_guru2> Netgear wg111v2
<xbox_guru2> it came with all widows drivers
<rambo3> alternative is called cable and ethernet card
<kmischa> old: if your kernel detects the other cpu
<mumbles> gnomefreak i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14006 when i do that
<xbox_guru2> well unless i want to drill holes in the floor
<Old> kmischa, how do i check that ?
<sladen> xbox_guru2: linux has the drivers built in;  what happens if you just plug the card in?
<Old> there's lots of text init
<xbox_guru2> nothing happens
<sladen> xbox_guru2: USB one?
<xbox_guru2> yes
<markdubi> the network card on my hp zx5000 laptop did not intsall automatically
<markdubi> how do i get the driver and install it
<kmischa> old: cat /var/log/dmesg | less and search for CPU0  and CPU1
<xbox_guru2> netgear doesn't provide linux drivers either
<Old> i typed: cat /var/log/dmesg | less
<Old> cant seem to see any "CPU" , let me look more.
<sladen> xbox_guru2: http://www.google.com/search?q=+site:www.ubuntuforums.org+wg111v2+ubuntu
<xbox_guru2> sladen: what can I do?
<h3h_timo> how can you make samba available without needing a password?
<Old> kmischa, [4294677.810000]  ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] )
<scifi> h3h_timo: i dont use a password with samba
<Blindraven>  No raid, i have likely accidently mounted it three times, which explains the windows, 1 and 2 and 3 sitting on my desktop all leading to the same drive :P
<Old> that's the only text in the file that includes "CPU" init
<kmischa> old: do you use the ubuntu smp kernel? => uname -a
<h3h_timo> well, is it automatically set up so that you need one to view the files you have on ur samba share?
<Old> root@server:~# uname -a
<Old> Linux server 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Old> kmischa
<Old> Im not a pro at ubuntu at all, Kinda new to it. It'd be great if I'd get the intel xeon's to work togheter.
<ramvi> Heya, when mounting a ntfs partition, what do I type to get write permission?
<rambo3> Old what are you trying to do , CPU info is in proc
<SAM_theman> yo hommies
<Old> rambo3, Im trying to get my second intel xeon to work :(
<h3h_timo>  scifi, well, is it automatically set up so that you need one to view the files you have on ur samba share?
<xbox_guru2> now how do I install the driver
<xbox_guru2> I finished downloading it
<SAM_theman> Old u have a dual core processor?
<Old> I'd be sooooooo greatful if i can get it to work without having to reinstall everything
<SAM_theman> i do to
<rambo3> ok, and smp is on?
<Old> No, just 2 plain intel xeon 3.0's 64bits
<kmischa> old: install the ubuntu smp kernel
<slackern> Old: i belive you need to install a 686 kernel i belive, that has smp enabled.
<Old> how todo that guys?
<Old> Like i said, Im very new to ubuntu, specially this stuff.
<rambo3> just search repos for that kernel old
<Old> huh rambo3 ?
<xbox_guru2> sladen: I got the zip file, how would I go about installing the driver
<scifi> h3h_timo: maybe i mis-understood ur question, ive only set-up samba to connect to my windows pc, which is running XP and no password
<Old> But if i install this kernel, can it screw it all up? I mean, litterly...crashing the server?
<SAM_theman> O well i have a 3800+ X2 Dual Core
<mwe> Old: what processor?
<SAM_theman> and I am on a i386
<kmischa> old: in aptitude you select the linux-image-2.6.12.9-686-smp
<Old> intel xeon 3,0 64bits
<h3h_timo> oh, yeah... i want to set it up so i can view files on my computer here... from my windows computer or from my modded xbox
<mwe> Old: sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<slackern> Old: 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-686-smp'  should do it i belive
<SAM_theman> how i get the dual core processor kernel?
<Old> this would make my second procs to work - do i need a reboot?
<scifi> h3h_timo: ok sorry cant help u there
<kmischa> old: yes, reboot
<slackern> Old: yes, it will give you one more kernel at bootup to choose from.
<nodabba80>   Is there a way to "watch" an NFS mount and attempt to remount if it's down?  I have box B that mounts a partition on box A via NFS.  however, box A reboots much slower than box B, so sometimes I have the case where the NFS mount doesn;t mount.  I tried using the retry=X value in the /etc/fstab, but that doesn't seem quite right
<Old> oh no, wait.
<xbox_guru2> does anyone know how I install linux drivers on ubuntu
<slackern> hmm he might need restricted drivers too?
<Cryptid> How do i get write permission to Windows  Fat32 Drives
<Old> Im using putty, I cant access the server atm, I can, but i will have to go to our server room then.
<h3h_timo> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Cryptid> !Fat
<ubotu> it has been said that fat is Hey, you need to lose some weight ;)
<Old> Is there a way to access this "new" kernel trough putty?
<ponijs> so I did everything said in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto and I'm still stuck in 800x600
<slackern> Old: i belive it will be the default in grub after you install it.
<ramvi> How do I get write permission to a ntfs partition? I've got ntfsmount
<Old> great! :)
<slackern> so if you reboot it will try to boot from it.
<Old> Let me try it.
<slackern> otherwise you need to do some walking :p
<Old> so, this is 100% that it wont screw up my server at all? So it wont boot or something?
<Old> I have10min to my server, but i feel like taking a break from going to the server room constantly today.
<kmischa> old: yes, if it does not work, it does not boot!
<mumbles> kubuntu-desktop
<mumbles> kubuntu-desktop
<slackern> You  still have the old kernel to boot from worst case go there and select the other kernel in grub and boot from it.
<mumbles> ?
<mumbles> gnomefreak i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14006 when i do atp-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MikeN> retry... is there some announcement mailinglist for the packages being updated through breezy-updates ?
<ponijs> would installing the proprietary ATI drivers help?
<xbox_guru2> once i install the driver how do I connect to my network
<xbox_guru2> i have wep
<MikeN> breezy-updates want to update my libc, want to know what has changed etc.
<Old> if i told you what version of ubuntu i installed in the beginning, would it give you some info?
<Old> ((the .iso file i used, i mean))
<rambo3> 10 minutes old? i file like givining you forkbomb instructions
<Old> :p
<Seveas> rambo3, great way to get banned
<mwe> xbox_guru2: read the wifi wiki
<Old> ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso <- that's what i installed.
<Old> In the beginning
<slackern> Old: it doesn't matter.
<Old> ok mate
<Old> trying now
* Old prays
<slackern> they don't have a special smp enabled install so you will need to change it manually
<slackern> not as far as i know atleast :p
<ponijs> how do I get the proprietary ati drivers?
<Seveas> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> ^-- ponijs
<SAM_theman> how do i find out on line what type of motherboard I own?
<ponijs> thanks
<Seveas> SAM_theman, look at the manual
<Old> OK guys, another question. After i've installed this, how do i check that my other intel xeon is working ?
<Old> rebooting now.. :(
<Seveas> Old, /proc/cpuinfo should list 2 cpus
<Seveas> uname -a should say SMP
<kmischa> Old: you can find the information in /var/log/dmesg
<slackern> i belive even running 'top' will show 2 cpus
<Calgar> could somone help me please? i just installed flash using the automated flash installer in firefox, but when i ran the app i was trying to run, none of the text showed up, any ideas how to fix this? please?
<Old> ok guys, it's rebooting now. hopefully it'll work
<SAM_theman> my dad has it
<Old> meanwhile it's rebooting i'd like to thank you guys for helping me out :)
<SAM_theman> but hes busy
<Old> highly appriciated.
<SAM_theman> he checking out SUSE 10.1 with the new nvidia driver
<SAM_theman> *hes
<scorp82> anyone here using Linux DC++?
<rambo3> Old smp , as long as you dont have some wifi drivers that may crash it
<Blindraven> i dont recall ever setting a root password for this installation. I type in su root ****** and it just fails me. Any answers?
<Old> I dont know what wifi is, so i guess i dont have it :)
<Blindraven> wireless
<slackern> hehe, it's radiolan old :)
<SS2> *g*
<Old> :-)
<scorp82> I'm having a little problem with it...
<wirespot> random crashes in various apps and "internal compiler error" during compilation --> bad RAM stick?
<slackern> darn i want a smp machine too *sulks*
<SS2> Old: if you don't know what it is, then you don't need it ;)
<Seveas> !tell Blindraven about root
<Old> :-)
<harisund> do you know where I can get the 'latest' dapper from?
<Old> exactly, that's how it's its said :)
<Old> -its
<mconley> hello i have program install problems
<Old> it booted! :D
<Seveas> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<mpmc> lol
<kmischa> Old: yeah, you feel now the power :-)
<Old> I did a nano /proc/cpuinfo
<Old> it said "processors: 0" on the top
<Old> it says 2 now :o
<harisund> Seveas, that page only takes me to a mailing list email. Where can I get the iso's from?
<Old> I have a few lines with proccesors: but oh well..
<Blindraven> coo, new version of ubuntu one day before Killswitch engage come to sydney :P
<Old> how am i 100% to check that theres 2 working proccesors now ?
<mconley> how can a package bee ther and yet not be there
<Seveas> harisund, the latter part "join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support"
<Old> It says 4 processors on my phpsysinfo page; http://dust2.mine.nu/sysinfo/
<slackern> old: try running 'top'
<rambo3> grep lshw for cpu
<ponijs> http://fatalis.way.lv/misc/poniponi.jpg
<ponijs> how do I look?
<kmischa> Old: it is ok: 2 Xeons with HT
<Old> So it's working? :D
<Seveas> ponijs, scary and horribly offtopic
<kmischa> Old: yes
<Old> :))
<ponijs> Seveas, good
<Old> slackern, I dont understand a jack-shit on that "top" thing tbh.
<Blindraven> So, is it possible to have all my windows partitions mounted at the same time?
<Old> Cpu(s): 0.0% us, 0.0% sy, 0.0% ni, 100.0% id, 0.0% wa, 0.0% hi, 0.0% si
<Old> is that's anything that gives me info about the procs?
<bbrazil> Blindraven: there's an upper limit, but you;'re very unlikey to hit it
<Blindraven> bbrazil, only dealing with 3
<Seveas> Old, it means your machine is having an easy time
<Blindraven> only seem to be stuck only being able to mount one
<Old> :-o
<Old> wonder how much the cpu will go up by when i setup the servers then.
<fourat> !sata
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fourat
<bbrazil> Blindraven: just mount them in different places
<kmischa> old: it depends but if you do make -j 32 it should go up :-)
<Blindraven> bbrazil, How does one do that?
<Ademan> hey last night someone told me to rename my ~/.mozilla to something else and let firefox automatically replace it.  Anywho I was trying to get my bookmarks back, and I found ~/.mozilla/<randomstring>.default/Bookmarks.html and it seems to be an xml file containing my bookmarks, however, there is a lot of "garbage" in there, and i dont understand why, does everyone else have that? or what?
<Old> Im not testing anything that screws up my server again, lol :)
<bbrazil> Blindraven: what I do: sudo mkdir /windows/{1,2,3}
<bbrazil> Blindraven: then mount /dev/hda1 /windows/1 etc.
<Old> kmischa, another question, a final one. Could you help me with "aliases" for starting up counter-strike servers (game-servers)
<Blindraven> ahhh i think i may have just tryed that and it said permission denied
<Old> or make them boot on start up ?
<Blindraven> hence my root question which i later found out isnt happening :)
<Old> by aliases i mean, ex ./server1 - then it starts up /home/cs1 screen ./hlds_run -game cstrike +maxplayers 12 +map de_dust2 -port 27015 for an example.
<Blindraven> ahh wait i forgot the sudo :)
<Blindraven> i think anyway ><
<kmischa> Old: I'm sorry i do not play, only hardware :-)
<Old> yeah, but it's aliases :(
<Old> A bash script(?)
<Old> not sure what's it called.
<kmischa> Old: yes, a bash script, look for counter-strike newsgroups
<Old> where?
<kmischa> Old: google?
<Old> ok
<kmischa> Old: :-)
<Old> :-p
<Old> Im probably the dumbest person here.
<rambo3> old  alias monkey='echo " i am a monkey"'
<Old> :'(
<McNutella> lol
<scorp82> old: don't be so sure!
<scorp82> :-)
<Old> :-(
<Old> oh nevermind; i've googled for these things before, but i couldnt find anything that works 100%, I've looked at it a bit. Someone told me to ex put the bash files in /var/bash or something like that, perhaps bin/bash then try to load the script
<rambo3> so you can change monkey to server1 and rest of functions you join with &&
<Old> but it didnt work...
<Old> rambo3, could you give me an example of this:
<scorp82> I've got a little problem with Linux DC++...
<scorp82> anyone?
<Old> if i type /server1 it should load screen ./hlds_run -game cstrike +maxplayersr 12 +map de_dust2 -port 27015 in the dir /home/cs1
<rambo3> alias upgrae='sudo apt-get update && sudo-get upgrade'
<scorp82> It just crashes...
<Old> nice one rambo3, Im so adding that :)
<Old> alias upgrae='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' *
<Old> :)
<NoUse> scorp82 if you ask a question we
<mconley> i have a package that depeds on packages that are alredy installed and complains that the dependancy packages cannot be installed and fails to install my package
<NoUse> scorp82 if you ask a question we'll have a better chance of answer it
<Old> rambo3, any ideas of how to get my my alias to work? -> if i type /server1 it should load screen ./hlds_run -game cstrike +maxplayersr 12 +map de_dust2 -port 27015 in the dir /home/cs1
<_atle_> so, sitting in my garden typing to you all, first time i've got my wireless to work in linux. this is great. now i will surely use it a bit more then i have been.
<Old> then deattach it automatically
<Old> i owe you one then :)
<scorp82> well, I start it, it runs for few minutes, sometimes an hour or so, but then it just turns off...
<mconley> help
<scorp82> any ways to get some error repports somewhere?
<rambo3> dont use /server1 just server1. and use full path
<ponijs> how come skype looks so ugly on ubuntu :)
<RobNyc> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<NoUse> scorp82 does it have logs you can check, I"ve never used it
<mconley> help
<notes> Anybody know ? "E: Couldn't find package compriz" when I used command "sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome"
<rambo3> alias server1='home/cs1/./hlds_run "-game cstrike +maxplayersr 12 +map de_dust2 -port 27015"'
<scorp82> don't know... (i've used linux for two months or so)
<scorp82> where should I look at?
<eggzeck> notes, means you need to have the right repos
<rambo3> i think not sure about /./ never ran it outside of dir
<Old> hmmh
<Old> will that work as a screen command and automatically deattach it aswell rambo3 ?
<NoUse> notes thats a dapper issue, you might try asking in #ubuntu+1
<scorp82> ok thanks...
<eggzeck> notes, I can tell you one thing, it's not even in multiverse/universe
<roe> anyone happen to know if the fglrx driver supports independent resolutions for a dual head?
<notes> Nouse & eggzeck: ok, thx :)
<scorp82> same kind of a problem with Rhytmbox...
<Blindraven> gah, no luck.. oh well
<thomasM> hey guys, i need help changing the permissions of my njb mp3 player, but i don't know where/which file to chmod. Can somebody point me in the right direction?
<NoUse> thomasM where is it mounted?
<thomasM> its not a mass storage device, so i don't know.
<echelon-h> whe will the new relesase be out?
<rambo3> no idea, search google
<Old> was that to me rambo3 ?
<rambo3> yes
<ponijs> I just installed skype and it displays with HUEG fonts
<ponijs> for some reason
<NoUse> thomasM when you plug in the device, run dmesg and see if it indicates where its located
<thomasM> NoUse: thankyou, one second
<Old> -bash: home/cs/warservers/speedlink/./hlds_run: No such file or directory
<Old> root@server:~#
<Old> thats what i got
<mconley> um hello i have a bager that dont like packeages
<minimec> Hi folks. It seems like the mldonkey-package of dapper has a bug in the configure Part. Now I cannot remove the package again. I tried apt-get -f remove, aptitude remove, dpkg -r, dpkg -P. How can I remove this f...... package?
<ponijs> anyone know how to make skype display with normal fontsize?
<minimec> mldonkey-server.deb ;)
<NoUse> mconley bager?
<mconley> i dosent ant to install packages
<mconley> bagger
<NoUse> mconley badger?
<thomasM> NoUse: usb 5-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<NoUse> mconley can you pastebin the output of the error?
<doodle> has anyone here run ubuntu live CD on a laptop..i'm having problems..
<NoUse> !tell mconley about pastebin
<rambo3> Old use cd /dir/dir/ && ./program instead
<NoUse> thomasM anything else show up/
<mconley> i have a package that depeds on packages that are alredy installed and complains that the dependancy packages cannot be installed and fails to install my package
<siccness> Is Linux or Ubuntu designed to use up RAM?
<mconley> oops hold on
<NoUse> siccness it caches unused memory
<siccness> Thought so.
<mconley> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mconley>   emc2: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not installable
<mconley>         Depends: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4) but it is not installable
<mconley>         Depends: libgtk1.2 but it is not installable
<Old> rambo3, woot it worked ;)
<minimec> mconley: try apt-get -f install yourpackage
<NoUse> mconley don't paste in here
<JinRoh> I have changed the time (it was 2 hours wrong) and now alvaro@ubuntu:~$ sudo -s
<JinRoh> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 14 21:05:03 2006
<mconley> but thay are alredy installed
<thomasM> NoUse: did that help you?
<NoUse> mconley ubotu sent you think link for pastebin
<Old> rambo3, any idea of how to deattach it automatically?
<ponijs> found it
<NoUse> thomasM not really, did anything else get listed?
<siccness> What's interesting is that, 3 days ago, i run memtest86..perfect, not an error. I do it 5mins ago and I get a 21 errors in test#3
<scorp82> gotta go... bye!
<thomasM> NoUse: um lots of stuff.
<NoUse> thomasM pastebin it
<NoUse> !tell thomasM about pastebin
<rambo3> Old i dont know how to deattach . paste some example
<Dr_Willis> siccness,  may want to remove/reseat the ram and test again
<NoUse> mconley where did you get the emc2 package?
<siccness> Dr_Willis: So it's probbaly not good to leave my computer running?
<mconley> www.linuxcnc.org
<siccness> (cuz I can't really remove/resit ram atm)
<thomasM> NoUse: http://pastebin.com/717146
<Dr_Willis> siccness,  my bet is that if the ram is having issues.. you may be crashing more often.. and could get all sorts of odd errors
<Old> rambo3, this is what the alias looks like: alias server1='cd /home/cs/warservers/speedlink && ./hlds_run "-game cstrike +maxplayers 12 +map de_dust2 -port 27015"' - i want to deattach it automatically aswell
<mwe> no
<Dr_Willis> siccness,  so how imporntant is the work that its doing right now. :P
<siccness> No crashing issues whatsoever. Infact, feels pretty good.
<siccness> Just curious to know why memtest always has a bitch
<Dr_Willis> siccness,  currupted data files - can be annoying as well.
<siccness> Yeah, nothing corrupted.
<siccness> Checked all that.
<Dr_Willis> siccness,   nothing that youve seen yet. :P
<rambo3> Old you mean run it in the background ?
<Old> Yeah
<Old> exactly
<siccness> Dr_Willis: True, but I had my old memory chip run with errors for 2yrs and not a problem.
<Dr_Willis> siccness,  could swap the ram chips around and see if the problem follows the chip or the socket.
<rambo3> you can search google for job controll linux
<NoUse> thomasM what kind of permission issues are you having/
<siccness> Dr_Willis: Can't even boot properly in othe other 2 slots
<rambo3> anyhow if you put & at the end it should do the trick
<siccness> DFI Motherboads are a joke.
<Kr0ntab> heya folks
<Dr_Willis> siccness,  ya just got the 1 ram chip?
<siccness> 2
<jramsey> my asus mb is just fine; ubuntu installed wo prob.
<siccness> OCZ Performance Dual Channel.
<Old> kk rambo3, let me try
<siccness> (2x512)
<thomasM> NoUse: i'm not sure, but i've been talking to the banshee guys, and they're telling me its permissions. It seems that in some circumstances writing to the player crashes banshee, while other times it doesn't.
<NoUse> mconley please pastebin (not paste) your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Joetheodd> Hey, my desktop won't show up at all. The menus and stuff do, but no icons and no wallpaper.
<jramsey> mconley, www.pastebin.ca
<Kr0ntab> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<NoUse> thomasM I've never used a njb so I'm not sure where its located
<thomasM> NoUse: gnomad2 has to be started as root to run correctly, also confirming the bad permissions idea.
<jramsey> lotso paste spots
<Kr0ntab> yup
<thomasM> NoUse: will it say in the device manager?
<NoUse> thomasM possibly
<thomasM> NoUse: as in /sys/devices/
<thomasM> NoUse: say i find it. what do i do to change the permissions?
<NoUse> thomasM it would be in /dev/ I think
<NoUse> thomasM chown to change ownership, chmod to change permissions
<thomasM> i'd want to chmod.
<thomasM> k thanks.
<tony007> hi, can any one tell me the plugins used to play audio n video files in linux] 
<Old> rambo3, this is how it looks now: it's still giving me the echo's, i think it's bugging...
<Old> alias slwar='cd /home/cs/warservers/speedlink && ./hlds_run "-game cstrike +maxplayers 12 +map de_dust2 -port 27031 -secure -command update" &'
<ponijs> how do I know which ubuntu I'm running?
<NoUse> ponijs run 'lsb_release -a'
<ponijs> thanks
<rambo3> it looks ok . what echo?
<Old> whats the url for pastebin?
<NoUse> !tell Old about pastebin
<tony007> pls tell me the plugins used to play audio n video files on linux
<NoUse> !tell tony007 about restricted
<Old> ok, one sec
<doodle> i use vlc tony...
<nullified> Guys, Can i plug a HDD to a IDE cable and a power cable whilst the PC is still on and mount it in the OS without restarting the machine?
<tony007> from where i'l get vlc doodle
<tony007> wats vlc?
<ponijs> why is ati linux driver setup so slow
<Old> rambo3, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14014
<NoUse> nullified I wouldn't recommend it
<ponijs> vlc is a media player
<nullified> NoUse: Whys that?
<Old> you see im trying to type "status" there, i did a typo, however, it still shows the text after i deattached it ?
<NoUse> nullified you want a list?
<nullified> Sure
<Old> and when i quit the server, the text appears, "server quit" - rambo3.
<tony007> ponijs: can it run all media files like 3gp n all
<thomasM> hotswap....
<thomasM> u should unmount the drive you are disconnecting first.
<ponijs> tony007, probably
<NoUse> nullified the bios usually detects drives at boot, so it probably wont work, then, if the power cable connects odly you could give your HD a nice electric shock effectively killing it
<Dr_Willis> Been there, done that NoUse  :P
<tony007> ok where i can get this media player ponijs
<nullified> fdisk -l doesnt show the HDD and CD drive so bios must not had picked it up
<nullified> have to restart my machine :-(
<doodle> does anyone have any experience running ubuntu on laptops?
<NoUse> doodle yes
<jramsey> doodle, what is ur prob?
<myfunny> !w32codecs
<doodle> well.. the momen tubuntu starts X... it hangs..( the live CD)
<ponijs> how come japanese characters display fine in skype for me but latvian don't
<ponijs> is it because it's a kde app?
<rambo3> Old i know 0 about HL servers , you ll have to ask somone who knows. i am guessing that its not confgured
<Old> rambo3, no no - that's not the thing.
<jramsey> doodle, ur not interested in installing ubuntu on ur laptop but only running live cd?
<doodle> my lap has.. 512 MB ram.. and intel centrino 1.73.. i still dont understand why it hangs
<doodle> yeah...
<Old> What i mean is, The text appeasr when i usually start a HL server, but this alias deattached it directly after i start it? So i dont see why this text is popping up?
<jramsey> doodle, what kind of laptop?
<doodle> i want to just run the live CD
<Old> there's nothing wrong in the configuration/the text, It just pop-up when i do a /slwar, but WHY, the alias screens it and deattached it directly afterwards.
<doodle> and ACER. model.. with 512 Ram, 60 GB hdd, and 1.73 Ghz proc.. with 945G chipset
<tony007> where i can get vlc player
<doodle> tony do a google .. u'll find lotsa places
<doodle> or use wget
<Kr0ntab> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<doodle> or yum
<jack-> dont recommend odd stuff ;p
<jack-> just enable universe/mutliverse and use apt
<jack-> or any of your fave frontends
<jack-> apt-get install vlc, done
<Kr0ntab> brb
<paulb> how do i exit irssi
<jramsey> doodle, http://surrey.lug.org.uk/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?TravelMate4100WLMi and read graphics section; this "may" help
<jramsey> doodle, u r using breezy?
<doodle> i'm not sure ramsey..
<doodle> i just requested a live CD on the website.. and i got it yesterday...
<jramsey> doodle, ok then it is breeze
<mish> I have a laptop with encrypted partitions which has been upgraded from breezy to dapper, it has been working for a few weeks since the upgrade, but today cryptsetup is failing.  Can anyone help?
<jramsey> doodle, here as well https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-i810/+bug/29880
<jramsey> u will have to put ur detective hat on
<ponijs>  Bad luck, the kernel headers for the target kernel version could   
<ponijs>       not be                                                             
<ponijs>       found and you did not specify other valid kernel headers to use.
<ponijs> what's this mean?
<doodle> yeah ramsey.. i took a look at that.. but how do i fix it to run the live CD.. i do not want to install ubuntu before trying it out
<ponijs> I ran sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel
<ponijs>  trying to get the proprietary ati drivers
<NoUse> ponijs any reason you aren't using the ATI drivers from synaptic
<ponijs> you're asking me why?
<NoUse> ponijs yes
<ponijs> are they installed by default?
<mish> poijs: have you done $sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<ponijs> no
<movieman> hi guys any1 here know how to fix sudoers permission
<NoUse> !tell ponijs about ati
<jramsey> doodle, it is a catch-22 in some cases; i almost never use the live cd because of static config issues; but, live cd usually works
<jramsey> what is running on ur laptop
<ponijs> I'm following that page now, NoUse
<bradley_> hi. i need some help setting up DMA data transfer-- i did follow the instructions in the wiki but when i am supposed change to a specific directory the terminal says there is no such file or directory.
<ponijs> mish, which should I choose?
<ponijs> I mean linux-headers
<rambo3> $(uname -r)
<ponijs> ah, 386
<doodle> well. i have FC3.. and XP
<doodle> on dual boot
<mish> ponijs: just use the default
<NoUse> ponijs follow the wiki instructions, its better that way
<movieman> i have an error now using sudo
<movieman> i get this can any1 help
<movieman> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 288, should be 0
<godfather> g' evening
<ponijs> I was following them when I got the error, actually
<rambo3> movieman, can you login on the system?
<NoUse> movieman did you change the ownership of /etc/sudoers?
<movieman> i can log in as norm but not to root
<rambo3> i hade that porblem did james bond on all files chmod 007 /*/*/*
<ponijs> headers are installing
<rambo3> had to reinstall ubuntu
<godfather> is there anyone who can tell me how install the bar like osx...i'm using gnome
<ponijs> mish, it's working now, thanks
<movieman> iv tryed booting in recovery and typed chown -R 0440 /etc/sudoers as told by a friend but that gave me the error im getting now
<mish> ponijs: no prob
<movieman> b4 the error was 440 not 288
<D1> I have a problem loading .Xsession when loading gnome. It just doesn't read the file, can anyone suggest anything?
<SAM_theman> yo
<D1> its executable too
<JhonnyEverson> Hi Guys, i have tried a lot, but i didn't work, so i'm asking to you. How can i auto mount a ext3 partition on a second sata disk, rw access for all users? plz
<D1> it was reading it before I logged into a failsafe gnome session
<NoUse> movieman boot recovery and run chmod root:root /etc/sudoers
<SAM_theman> Yes I need help as well
<movieman> is that all i need to do NoUse m8
<jramsey> movieman, my sudoers is -r--r-----  1 root root 434 2006-04-29 15:24 /etc/sudoers
<NoUse> movieman correction, chown, not chmod
<rama3i> hello all
<Kr0ntab> JhonnyEverson, mount with umask=2222
<movieman> k thx alot for all ur help guys
<Kr0ntab> in fstab
<movieman> will b bk if doesnt work :)
<rama3i> i want to build a module. but it said "linux kernel source not found"
<JhonnyEverson> i guess umask doesn't work with ext3
<rama3i> i want to build a module. but it said "linux kernel source not found". anybody can help? coz i can't find any kernel source from dvd
<JhonnyEverson> i tried
<NoUse> JhonnyEverson no, you use chmod and chown once its mounted
<JhonnyEverson> yeah, but want that made automatically
<Kr0ntab> directoy/file permissions after it's mounted will do the trick
<rama3i> i want to build a module. but it said "linux kernel source not found". anybody can help? coz i can't find any kernel source from dvd
<mish> ram3i: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<mish> unless you have installed a different kernel
<bradley_> hi. i need some help setting up DMA data transfer-- does anyone know stuff about DMA?
<NoUse> !headers
<ubotu> To install linux headers, open a console and type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<NoUse> bradley_ which drive are you trying to enable it on?
<jramsey> rama3i, what ker ver was the module originally built?
<mish> bradley_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<rama3i> mish: gee thx... god it was commplety different with original debian
<rama3i> mish: i thought with apt-cache search linux i'll find it
<haasteem> hi, is there a good client for reading and downloading from binary newsgroups? if so, which one?
<BlankMind> I've installed "build-essential" package to compile a program, but in terminal, when I type "./configure", it says that this command was not found. What should I do?
<jramsey> rama3i, as long as ur module was built with 2.6.16 (breezy) ur fine; if it was built with a later version (like the latest stable from kernel.org) u *may* have issues
<CaBlGuY> haasteem,  just go get the latest distro of ubuntu.. :o)
<bradley_> NoUse: i was playing a dvd and it was choppy so i checked out the wiki on dvd's and it sent me to the DMA page and i tried to follow those directions but it didn't work. so i guess the short answer would be that i am trying to enable my cd/dvd drive. (?)
<NoUse> bradley_ what kind of error did you get?
<Klaidas> hello. is there a command to see how much bandwidth a proccess (like skype, xchat, firefox) has used since rebooting?
<CaBlGuY> Howdy bradley_  o/
<ponijs> * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail] 
<ponijs> um....
<movieman> THX NoUse worked a treat all i have probs with now m8 is updates
<ponijs> how do I fix this?
<CaBlGuY> ahhh  bradley_  it's mounted right??
<haasteem> CaBIGuY: what newsgroup reader comes with ubuntu?
<NoUse> ponijs pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<movieman> i click on updates top right and nothing
<BlankMind> I don't know how to use ./configure command, can someone help me??? :(
<CaBlGuY> haasteem,  ahh, yur wanting a client to rrun the newsgroups..
<rama3i> ponijd: maybe it's becoz your display driver
<movieman> tryed updates on system menu but nothing
<NoUse> movieman tried left click/
<CaBlGuY> haasteem,  well, the defualt mail client will read them..
<CaBlGuY> Evo mail
<movieman> ye tryed
<bradley_> NoUSe: it told me there was no such file or directory when i : hdparm /dev/hdc
<BlankMind> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<movieman> nothing m8
<BlankMind> !apt
<ubotu> somebody said apt was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<rama3i> ponijs: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. then change your display driver to vesa
<NoUse> bradley_ try /dev/dvd
<ponijs> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/717214
<bradley_> NoUse: okay
<jramsey> Klaidas, u try top?
<rama3i> i want to build a module. but it said "linux kernel source not found". anybody can help? coz i can't find any kernel source from dvd... from last answer still can't compile
<haasteem> CaBIGuY: ok, thunderbird will be ok for getting the regular newsgroup content, but i am not sure of its capabilities for e.g. alt.binaries.sounds.mp3.*
<rama3i> i want to build a module. but it said "linux kernel source not found". anybody can help? coz i can't find any kernel source from dvd... from last answer still can't compile. maybe need linux-kernel-header. anybody can help?
<kmischa> rama3i: which kernel to you use? uname -a
<CaBlGuY> haasteem,  ubuntu also comes with Ktoreent and the like..  get mp3's through it all day long..
<NoUse> bradley_ what kind of video card do you have/
<CaBlGuY> just a suggestion..  ;o)
<Klaidas> jramsey: which one of those columns in to dislpay it? :/
<rama3i> ups sory i've found it... apt-cache search linux-header :D
<bradley_> NoUse: well it did something... so that must be closer, but it said: HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<jramsey> rama3i, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jramsey> rama3i, then cd/ur-mod-sourc-dir
<NoUse> bradley_ what was the exact command you ran/
<Echelon-H> is there a wiki entry for upgrading from hoary to 5.10?
<Jimmey__> How can I get activex working with Wine?
<NoUse> !tell Echelon-H about upgrade
<haasteem> CaBIGuY: true, but i want to see also what's posted in these newsgroups, sometimes stuff is posted that i have never seen in a torrent or any other p2p app
<CaBlGuY> Wine sux..  ;o)
<jramsey> rama3i, then export KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux-headers-'$(uname -r)
<jramsey> rama3i, then make
<Echelon-H> tell me 'bout it :P
<jramsey> Klaidas, type H and read the help for top
<movieman> exit
<movieman> ooops sorry
<_extricate_> hey guys
<_extricate_> what's a good terminal web browser?
<CaBlGuY> haasteem,  ahh, I see..  well, im sure there is a newsgroup reader associated with Linux, just gotta find it..
<kmischa> lynx
<CaBlGuY> haasteem, have u looked on the wiki??
<haasteem> CaBIGuY: you mean ubuntu wiki?
<_extricate_> lynx is?
<tony007> how to do automounting
<kmischa> yes
<jramsey> Klaidas, turn cumulative mode on and see if that does it for you ... '1'
<movieman> im getting this in terminal when doing updates
<_extricate_> k thanx
<bradley_> NoUse: i have a nvidia geforce4 (i not sure if the spelling of that is right but that is the sentiment of it)
<dooglus> _extricate_: links or linx or w3m
<Klaidas> jramsey: thanks.
<ponijs> I am annoyed
<Echelon-H> is there a wiki entry for upgrading from hoary to 5.10?
<jramsey> Klaidas, yw
<CaBlGuY> haasteem,  yes,
<ponijs> I still can't select anything other than 800x600 or 640x480!
<bradley_> NoUse: the command line was: bradley@homey:~$ sudo hdparm /dev/dvd
<ponijs> and I've tried everything
<NoUse> bradley_ sorry I think I meant to direct that question to someone else, about the video card
<haasteem> CaBIGuY: no, not for this, i'll have a look
<NoUse> bradley_ and it just outputted that error?
<tony007> can anyone tell me how to make drives automounted
<movieman> bradley_ u trying to enable dma
<kmischa> Echelon-H: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-upgrading-ubuntu
<RobNyc> why is my video not showing correct i have a RADEON X1600 PRO
<RobNyc> video[1002:71c2 @ Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface] 
<CaBlGuY> haasteem,  I would start there. Most of the time, that's where yur gonna find 9 out of 10 solutions that youyr looking for..
<CaBlGuY> ;o)
<bradley_> NoUse: then i ran: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<bradley_>  and it seems to have enabled DMA (i'm not sure i should have done that but it seems to have worked)
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<haasteem> CaBIGuY: alright, i'll check it out, thanks
<CaBlGuY> haakonn,  NP, and good luck.  :)
<movieman> thats it bradley that will enable DMA on DVDROM or RW
<navarone> !diskmounter
<ubotu> I heard diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<navarone> tony007,  ^^
<roryy> bradley_: iirc, the default 'hdparm' (no switches) tries to get some info for things which don't make sense for cd/dvd-rom drives; that's why you got an error. probably not a big deal.
<green_earz> tony007: you can install a module by use the app modconf or you can place the module name in the file /etc/modules
<D1> can anyone help me? I can't get .Xsession to run a startup from my home directiory.
<NoUse> bradley_ yeah and you can edit /etc/hdparm.conf to make sure that gets set at boot
<ponijs> what was the command to view my graphic adapter name?
<NoUse> ponijs what kind of video card do you have?
<rama3i> one more question... does anybody heard about eepro1000? i need this module but i can't found it anywhere. my NIC need it to work
<roryy> D1: are you using gnome? tried $HOME/.gnomerc instead ?
<NoUse> ponijs lspci
<movieman> add this at the end of ur hdparm.conf file
<movieman> /dev/cdrom {
<movieman>        dma = on
<movieman> }
<D1> I am using gnome
<green_earz> ponijs:  or    lspci -v
<ponijs> thanks
<[Spooky] > firestarter uses iptables right ?
<kmischa> rama3i: intel gigabit ethernet
<NoUse> movieman its probably /dev/dvd for him
<navarone> ponijs,  you can try in terminal "lspci | grep video"  < - - one way
<movieman> ye
<D1> didn't try that. I just followed instructions to setup xgl
<rama3i> kmischa: yup u'r right. where i can found the module?
<bradley_> NoUse: do you think that was right? do i have to do the same thing for cd's?
<movieman> thats what i have it set to NoUse
<D1> then I went to failsafe mode when it crashed, and ever since it stopped loading .Xsession
<roryy> D1: hrm, ok, maybe that's not a good idea. i don't know xgl
<NoUse> movieman but if you have two drives
<NoUse> movieman one is cdrom, one is dvd
<movieman> NoUse can i set mine to enable 2 drives ?
<roryy> D1: asked in #ubuntu-xgl ?
<rama3i> kmischa: it can't be recognize on standard instalation module
<D1> I'll try that thanks.
<navarone> id dapper still set for june 1 release?
<movieman> i have dvd both
<navarone> is*
<movieman> 1 rom 1 RW
<NoUse> movieman well, mine is cd and dvd and one is /dev/cdrom and one is /dev/dvd
<iNiku> guys, quick question: if you want to dual boot XP and ubuntu, is there any reason not to install grub in the MBR?
<mike-e> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<mike-e> how can i fix that?
<NoUse> !tell mike-e about b-e
<iNiku> a friend is worried XP will break somehow if grub is installed in the MBR. works fine for me, so is there any basis for his fear?
<NoUse> iNiku no
<rama3i> one more question... does anybody heard about eepro1000? i need this module but i can't found it anywhere. my NIC need it to work
<ponijs> how can I find out wether ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage II+ 215GTB [Mach64 GTB]  (rev 9a)
<ponijs>  supports 1024x768?
<navarone> iNiku, I cannot give you reason you may not want to but i find it easier to install on floppy and use it to boot into ubuntu...i just find it easier
<NoUse> iNiku you can always put it back with a windows cd ayway
<tony007> green_earz: can u tell me in detail abt this modconf i dint get u i want the drives to be mounted automatically when i boot my sys
<mike-e> i must be the only one that feels it's ridiculous not to have a fully functioning c compiler installed with base os.
<kmischa> rama3i: it is called e1000
<rama3i> ponijs: go to ati.com
<iNiku> NoUse: that's what I thought and that's how it's always been with earlier windows versions
<iNiku> NoUse: for some reason he thought XP is different in that respect
<iNiku> navarone: that's not really an option
<ponijs> I am damn annoyed
<NoUse> iNiku its not
<navarone> iNiku, ...no floppy drive
<Kennie> iNiku : if it failes use the install cd and press r (repair) and type fixmbr
<NoUse> navarone it makes it take longer to boot too
<movieman> cool
<Blue89> there are more ppl here than ubuntu xgl, so I think I will ask you guys: can I set opengl to add anaglyph/stereoscopics to programs that are made for plain 2d windows like ppracer and the screensavers?
<rama3i> kmischa: but it still can't recognize my NIC? what's happen? I'm working on Intel PRO/1000 PL
<nickrud> ponijs, grep -i default /var/log/Xorg.0.log has some info about your cards supported video modes
<navarone> NoUse, I guess I am not in that big a hurry...lol
<Kr0ntab> mike-e, the average user does not need a compiler.  getting it installed however is very easy for those that need it.
<NoUse> ponijs you know that the binary ati drivers don't support cards as old as that right/
<ponijs> no
<NoUse> ponijs it was written on the wiki page
<green_earz> tony007: sorry i thought you said driver. modconf is for install modules, ie. driver.   to mount a drive you will need to partions it and the edit the /etc/fstab file to add that drive
<jramsey> mike-e, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gteppel> Has anybody successfuly setup a Samsung ML-2010 in Ubunutu?
<rama3i> ponijs: it's supported. just go to ati.com and download ATI driver. then use fglrx instead ati driver on xserver setup
<iNiku> navarone: no reason not to use some boot manager... you can boot linux using the windows boot manager too, if you're worried about using ubuntu for some reason
<movieman> NoUse i cant load nothing to do with system menu no updates no synaptic update manager nothing :(
<NoUse> rama3i no, its not
<ponijs> I installed the ati driver but it doesn't work
<Kr0ntab> gteppel, ML-1210 here.  they have a decent set of linux drivers...
<NoUse> rama3i its a Mach64 card, those drivers go from radeon 8500 and up
<navarone> iNiku, I have used ubuntu for almost a year booting with floppy...it suits my needs
<rama3i> nouse: then vesa is the last answer
<rama3i> :D
<gteppel> Kr0ntab: did you run into any trouble?, I ran their setup utility but I'm getting errors when I try to print a test page
<NoUse> ponijs run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org' and select ati as your driver again
<rama3i> kmischa: but it still can't recognize my NIC? what's happen? I'm working on Intel PRO/1000 PL
<kmischa> rama3i: check if the Intel driver supports you card, have a look at: http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df/support_intel.asp
<kmischa> rama3i: The Intel support is great
<NoUse> movieman try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<iNiku> navarone: okay, whatever floats your boot :D
<iNiku> NoUse: thanks for confirming my thoughts
<tony007> green_earz: wat to write in fstab file
<ajith54> hi can you tell me where to download PHP5 binaries for ubuntu
<NoUse> !info php5
<andreasc89> my add/remove programs has disappaerad
<ubotu> php5: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 20 kB
<NoUse> ajith54 synaptic
<minimec> Hi. I have the fallowing problem. After a fild install of mldonkey-server on dapper I am blocked now, whenever I want to use apt-get dpkg and aptitude. Three programm first want to run dpkg --configure mldonkey-server... which fails ;) What can I do now?
<andreasc89> how do I get it back?
<navarone> iNiku, with other users wanting to use windows...users whoa re not very savvy...it is easier to remove the boot manager from the equation and just use floppy when i want to use ubuntu...<s>
<McNutella> abumortwo
<rama3i> kmischa: except this one. i have build intel newest driver. but it still can recognize.... new hardware new problem. :(
<bradley_> NoUse: before i save any changes to hdparm.conf i have two questions: 1. everything line before it begins with #, should i add that at the beginning of the lines that i add too? 2. if /dev/dvd worked to set DMA in the terminal i would use that in hdparm.conf instead of the dev/hdc right?
<choichoi> hello
<kasutaja> hi
<kmischa> rama3i: do you use the vanilla kernel tree? or the ubuntu?
<NoUse> brandon_ 1) no # comments stuff out 2) yes, use /dev/dvd
<RobNyc> Any ati users here
<ahmad> hello?
<ahmad> anyone there?
<NoUse> ahmad over 750 of use
<NoUse> ahmad us*
<dooglus> is there a good guide for how to use grub somewhere?  I tried it when I first installed Hoary, but it didn't work, so I used lilo instead.  Can I switch back now?
<Blue89> yup
<kasutaja> is it possible to upgrade (keep all my current stuff) to flight 7 from the CD? I know it's possible with the update manager (whatever that is, I found it in the wiki), but can I do it from the CD?
<NoUse> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<choichoi> I am searching an howto make package for ubuntu ?
<NoUse> kasutaja not from the live CD
<bradley_> NoUse: okay thanks
<NoUse> kasutaja you can from the live cd
<Joetheodd> My wallpaper and icons don't show up..
<NoUse> kasutaja you can from the install CD*
<ajith54> NoUse, which repository to look for PHP5 packages
<dooglus> isn't there just a single live+install CD now?
<dooglus> ajith54: php5 is in main
<kasutaja> the same question as dooglus
<NoUse> ajith54 its the the main breezy repo
<g0dchild> Hi, is there a network monitor service/daemon similar to knemo available in gnome?
<NoUse> dooglus for dapper, but the live cd doesn't work as a package repo
<mike-e> how can i install libncurses?
<dooglus> NoUse: I guess he's talking about dapper isn't he?
<pyrotic> Ok.. Lets see.. how can I explain my problem...
<dooglus> NoUse: he said 'flight 7'
<utente> hi
<NoUse> mike-e search for it in synaptic
<choichoi> do you know where can I find an howto make package ?
<lindi-> any idea where in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs/ i can see all the bugs reported against the "parted" package? i couldn't find it even under "Advanced"
<NoUse> dooglus yeah I know
<kasutaja> yeah I meant dapper drake flight 7
<mike-e> NoUse: i searched with apt-cache and nothing came up
<mike-e> except for some ruby mods.
<lostloser> heya, i got this odd problem. I try to apt-get install mysql-server after a ubuntu-server install and i get dependency problems. perl and libdbi-perl and mysql-client 4 or something.. i'm using breezy badger 5.10... i normally use debian..
<pyrotic> Summed up pretty easily, I went to load Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory... and it like opened up, and then closed.. and in the terminal.. gave me an error..about Open_GL...which I assume is the driver, but I have the latest driver for my card, which took me forever to get...but I got it...
<kmischa> choichoi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<khaled> is there a firewall installed by default ? i can not ssh to my computer
<Jelte> hiya guys, any UK people here?  any UK people using plusnet here?  any uk people using plusnet who are as p*ssed off with them as I am and can recommend anything better? :-)     they used to be great, but a 4GB monthly allowance during peak time (the only time i'm home), is ridiculous
<andreasc89> iv'e wrote sudo apt-get install lynx
<roryy> !info libncurses5
<ubotu> libncurses5: (Shared libraries for terminal handling), section base, is required. Version: 5.4-9ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 281 kB, Installed size: 528 kB
<andreasc89> how do I open it?
<rama3i> kmischa: ubuntu
<rama3i> kmischa: ubuntu why?
<NoUse> !info libncurses5
<lufis> Can anyone tell me how to write to a magicgate protected memory stick?
<dooglus> khaled: there's a firewall built into the kernel, but all ports are left open by default.  you'll need to install an ssh server if you want to run one
<lsuactiafner> !xinerama
<ubotu> from memory, xinerama is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<pyrotic> And what it does basically, when I launch it, it goes black like it's going into the game, and then crashes, and makes my screen 800x600 but yet, I can move the mouse to the left and it takes the screen to the left to view the rest of it.. if I move to the right, it takes the screen to view the rest of the screen... it's almost like my viewing is at 800x600 but yet the screen itself is at 1280x????
<scifi> Jelte: i recently switched to UKOnline, 9.99/month for 1mbit uncapped
<pyrotic> Then I do the 3 finger salute and kill xserver, and start over again.. seeing as that is the only way out that I've found.
<scifi> been perfect so far
<choichoi> thx kmischa !
<Jelte> scifi: , hmm i like the sound of uncapped...
<choichoi> there is too much people here !
<dooglus> too many, choichoi
<kmischa> rama3i: maybe you should try the driver of the vanila kernel tree => 2.6.16.16
<nickrud> pyrotic, that's called a virtual desktop; hitting clt-alt + will cycle through the available video modes
<Jelte> talktalk sound like a good deal too, but possibly a bit too new on the block to provide anything good...
<lufis> Does anyone know how to write to a magicgate protected memory stick?
<dooglus> you would only say too much if you had put them all through a blender first
<khaled> dooglus, thanks
<scifi> Jelte: they also do 2mbit for 15/month, 8mbit and 22mbit
<scifi> all uncapped
<luke> my gnome and KDE are really broken!!
<pyrotic> nickrud Ah, Ok.. But about the game problem, how do I go about fixing it?
<Jelte> scifi: , lemme check that one out then!
<lsuactiafner> i have two screens,want to use both of them, but to display different things, i should use xinerama?
<rama3i> kmischa: wow.. it newer than the ubuntu has. where i can get it?
<ompaul> pyrotic, there are two three fingered salutes, it is useful to actually say CTRL ALT Backspace for X to people, use auto replace in your irc client to save on typing (oops one of my tricks escaped there :-))
<kmischa> rama3i: www.kernel.org
<nickrud> pyrotic, I've never run et, so ...
<dooglus> khaled: install the 'openssh-server' package
<luke> my audio doesn't work, but when I start it still does the system sounds
<gighen> hi all
<kmischa> rama3i: also have a look at http://sourceforge.net/projects/e1000
<scifi> Jelte: but not available in all of UK, so do the postcode check http://www.ukonline.net/?sso_auth=0
<pyrotic> ompaul *rephrases the 3 finger salute to CTRL+ALT+Backspace* :)
<Jelte> scifi: , thanks!
<lufis> Luke: you might need to set the sound card in the audio player you're using
<pyrotic> Does anybody have any idea apon what I can do to fix this issue?
<ompaul> kmischa, the ubuntu kernel has been tweaked in ubuntu ways kernel dot org is not and unlike windows the latest is not the solution on Linux unless your testing or *really really need some feature that is not in your software*
<ajith54> NoUse, Thank you very much
<luke> no, kmix says "Mixer can't be found" and my kmilo plugin always says mute
<pyrotic> Anybody....
<dooglus> how do I adjust QoS settings to limit my upstream?
<gighen> is there anyone that has a Ricoh sound peripheral ... and has installed correctly the drivers?
<kasutaja> what does the "text-mode install" mean (Dapper Flight 7 stuff)
<Jelte> scifi:  cant get it :-(
<dooglus> kasutaja: I guess it means the installer doesn't use any graphics.
<kmischa> ompaul: I know e.g. I'm on git :-)
<pyrotic> I guess I'll return another time, when sombody can help me...toodaloo...
<dooglus> pyrotic: missing you already :)
<kasutaja> dooglus: doesn't use any graphics means looks like the old installer :P?
<ompaul> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<dooglus> kasutaja: I guess.  looks like you're running MSDOS :)
<nickrud> pyrotic, maybe next time you could provide a link to the complete error, for someone who might have an idea it would help
<luke> hello??
<luke> what do I need to get to fix my sound?
<scifi> Jelte: i switched from Pipex who were also uncapped and 100% reliable but more expensive http://www.solo.pipex.net/ check em out
<pyrotic> nickrud Well.. Great idea.. I will return.. with a link to the complete error :)
<movieman> im with pipex top guys
<scifi> movieman: yeh but expensive, hence the switch to ukonline
<Jelte> yeah i heard good things about pipex... i'd still need my BT line though wouldn't i?
<kasutaja> how can I install Flight 7 from the install CD then?
<scifi> yes
<movieman> ye i tryed ukonline first 3 months later i was still waiting to be connected
<scifi> loool
<nickrud> kasutaja, simply hit enter at the first opportunity
<Jelte> it says uncapped, but "Acceptable use policy applies" ... lets hunt for those policies ;-)
<luke> hello????
<movieman> they only 10 a month ukonline
<kasutaja> nickrud: sorry I meant upgrade
<movieman> im paying 20 now
<kasutaja> how can I upgrade to Flight 7 from the install CD then?
<movieman> with pipex
<scifi> movieman: i admit the engineer fucked up the switch over, but once it was sorted 2 days later, connection has been perfect
<pyrotic> Ok, now people here you are my error - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14015 - :)
<tony007> how to check the space left on my hard disk n how much i have used
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @part
<dooglus> tony007: df
<movieman> nice scifi
<pyrotic> and by the way the "CTRL+ALT+ +" doesn't get me out of this view :(
<nickrud> kasutaja, ah. if you're already dapper, just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<khaled> tony007, df -u
<RobNyc> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<scifi> we even lost dial-tone on the phoneline rofl
<khaled> tony007, df -h
<pyrotic> Any Idea's anybody? -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14015 --
<nickrud> pyrotic, the plus on the number pad
<scifi> engineer tried blaiming it on the roadworks
<serp> how do I get the Window List in my panel to show the apps in 2 rows?
<kasutaja> nickrud: I have only 40 minutes to upgrade so I can't let it download that stuff so long, but I can pause bittorrent so I want to upgrade from the CD
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-Numpad-+ and -
<ponijs> um, the ati drivers didn't work with this card, rama3i
<pyrotic> nickrud oh.. my bad!.. THanks :)
<pyrotic> nickrud it woiked!.. :D
<nickrud> pyrotic, not obvious, true
<ponijs> gnome wouldn't start anymore
<pyrotic> nickrud you have any idea about my error?
<luke> what do I type to make everything as it was when I firts installed kubuntu Dapper?
<scifi> Jelte: was with pipex about 2 years dont think i EVER had a connection outage, now thats reliability for u
<nickrud> kasutaja, upgrade from what exactly to flight 7?
<nickrud> pyrotic, like I said, people who might think they could help won't say much without more error data
<kasutaja> nickrud: from breezy to flight 7
<jramsey> ubotu tell jramsey about gnome-terminal
<Jelte> scifi: , yeah they look good, but they are indeed somewhat on the pricey side compared to others
<pyrotic> nickrud - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14015 - ..?
<scifi> indeed
<kasutaja> nickrud, but I can't dist-upgrade or whatever, I just want to upgrade it from the install CD, I know it was possible to do it hoary>breezy
<gighen> is there anyone that have a Asus notebook AC6 or Z9200VC?
<nickrud> kasutaja, just putting in the cd should offer an upgrade
<jramsey> ok how do i increase the buffer space for gnome-terminal so i see lots of history? am building the kernel and i want some bread crumbs left behind
<gighen> 
<movieman> scifi how much it cost u to switch if u dont mind me asking
<movieman> ???
<kasutaja> nickrud: putting the cd in while running breezy or do I have to restart and do shit?
<nickrud> kasutaja, while breezy is running
<scifi> erm, i think it was 25 thats all, just a one-off connection fee, and i used a MAC code to speed switch-over
<mirak> hi
<luke> HELLO?? i've been asking for frickin' ages
<gighen> i have a problem with the sound driver in my asus notebook
<mirak> anyone is good with pam_mount ?
<nickrud> pyrotic, now if you'd posted that earlier, I wouldn't have said a word, since I have no clue :)
<kasutaja> nickrud, ok thank you!
<mirak> anyone is good with pam_mount ? I am trying to mount fuse smbnetfs at login
<pyrotic> nickrud I've posted it 5 times :)
<movieman> k cool have u done ur 12 month contract tho ?? scifi
<scifi> with pipex u mean ?
<Syco54645> when i try to play a wmv in xine it says "the source seems encrypted, and cant be read. (media stream scrambled/encrypted)"
<Syco54645> what can i do to fix that
<drew> anyone familiar with pure-ftpd?
<nickrud> pyrotic, I didn't see it. I generally recommend putting any links you have up each time you ask your question. People drop in and out all the time
<movieman> ye
<pyrotic> nickrud Ok, Thanks for the help.
<scifi> yes was with them 2 years
<movieman> k iv only been with them 4 month
<movieman> :(
<pyrotic> Ok, Asking one more time, to see replies before I head out unless sombody has a clue... How do I go about fixing this error? -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14015 --
<gighen> .
<drew> i'm trying to create folders in /var/www, but can't because i have no permission to create folders there.  how do i sudo to get permission?
<drew> i tried to "run as different user", but it wants to know what executable to run
<scifi> movieman: k 20 not bad for a flawless service, we were paying 23.50
<skuark> drew, sudo chmod 700 /var/www
<movieman> :)
<movieman> iv never had any probs from them
<Joetheodd> Is there a free version of something like Partition Magick on the repositories?
<drew> skuark - in a terminal window?
<skuark> drew, yes
<mike-e> anyone recommend a bittorrent client for the console?
<movieman> apart from they got port sniffers now
<spikeb> Joetheodd: gparted is one
<ilba7r> how can i change the path in gnome. I am not talking about .bachrc for it only works if i am in a shell
<drew> thanks - drew=newbie!!
<movieman> so downloading a bit ov a pain
<scifi> movieman: yeh as i said to jelte, was with them 2 years and NEVER had a connection outage
<spikeb> mike-e: yes. bitorrent.
<scifi> movieman: kinda stopped dodgey downloading a while ago  neway :P
<mike-e> spikeb : bittorent command not found, apt says its installed
<pyrotic> Ok, no replies.. I'm outta here... BBIAW
<ponijs> what is sit0 and lo in ifconfig -a?
<Joetheodd> spikeb: Must be a good one. 1337 kB have to be downloaded.
<Jelte> anyone ever hear of efhbroadband.com?
<mike-e> bittorrent doesn't even have a manpage
<ilba7r> mike-e download azures as a front end for bittorrent
<kmischa> ponijs: sit0 = IPv6-in-IPv4 tunnel, lo = loopback
<ilba7r> !tell mike-e about azuerus
<bradley_> so i'm back with a different question-- i am using nVidia geforce4 and back in the day (last week) when i used XP it had an interface where i could adjust settings. does one exist for ubuntu?
<Ra211> I'm looking for the wallpaper with "the ubuntu penguin": I remember seeing a picture of a bunch of penguins with a brown furry one in the middle but I can't find it - does anyone have any idea what I'm talking about?
<mirak> I am trying to use pam_mount to mount something with fuse at login. I don't understand how I can use custom mount commands. using volumes limitate the usage, and I also I better run the command as a user
<mike-e> spelling perhaps
<mike-e> !tell me about azurus
<movieman> lol scifi
<mike-e> !tell me about azures
<mirak> help
<ilba7r> mike-e, i have it on my other machine let me check
<mike-e> !tell me about azeurus
<mike-e> =/
<ponijs> how come I can't save /etc/conf.d/net??
<ponijs> gedit says error--could not save
<mike-e> rtorrent is an endless crap fest of missing libraries
<spikeb> when using the official client, btdownload.py is the console downloaded
<spikeb> downloader, that is
<kennethlove> anyone: apt-get gives me 404s. even after an update and checking that the sources are correct
<kennethlove> any ideas?
<nickrud> kennethlove, the servers are down?
<mike-e> so there is no front end for console based bittorrent?
<jramsey> ponijs, sudo nautilus --no-desktop /etc/conf.d/net
<Ra211> looking for something like this: http://www.paul.sladen.org/ubuntu/brown/brown-penguin-287x228.jpg
<kennethlove> nickrud: doubt it. an 'upgrade' worked. just not 'install'
<ponijs> jramsey, thanks
<skuark> how can I remove openoofice.org2 withaut removing ubuntu-desktop? When I try apt-get remove open..., apt select ubuntu-dektop to uninstall it
<ilba7r> tell mike-e about azureus
<nickrud> kennethlove, is it 404's on particular files then?
<mike-e> !azureus
<ubotu> it has been said that azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<kennethlove> nickrud: seemingly all of the repos.
<|Sivik|> now i offically understand why i keep freezing openoffice
<ilba7r> good you have the page now
<spikeb> mike-e: btdownloadcurses
<kennethlove> nickrud: i've had this problem before, but i can't remember the solution. something to do with routing to localhost...
<jramsey> ponijs, sry ... just /etc then d.c. the file u want and it'll edit in sudo mode
<samuli> skuark, ubuntu-desktop isn't anything.
<Chris_Tucker> where would i find run-mozilla.sh on my system?
<kennethlove> or routing how it gets to the 'net
<ponijs> jramsey, say what :3
<nickrud> kennethlove, well you have just thoroughly confused me :)
<mike-e> wow btdownloadcurses looks so enticing.
<kennethlove> nickrud: hah. no problem
<ponijs> what is d.c.?
<bradley_> i am using nVidia geforce4 and am looking for an interface so i can adjust settings. does one exist for ubuntu?
<nickrud> bradley_, nvidia-settings
<samuli> skuark, it's just a sort of list of packages what should be in ubuntu-desktop to make installing it easier.
<samuli> skuark, you won't break anything by removing it. In fact, it's almost impossible not to at some point.
<nickrud> Chris_Tucker, locate  run-mozilla.sh
<ponijs> how do I make a new empty file?
<nickrud> ponijs, touch <filename>
<spikeb> ponijs: touch filename
<ponijs> thanks
<ponijs> touch: cannot touch `/etc/conf.d/net': No such file or directory
<ponijs> um?
<ilba7r> how can i change the path in gnome. I am not talking about .bachrc for it only works if i am in a shell
<jramsey> sudo nautilus --no-desktop /etc/
<skuark> samuli, ok, thanks, I was thinking that if I remove this package some packages of gnome would crash
<ponijs> ok
<jramsey> ponijs, what r u trying to do?
<nickrud> ponijs, probably because /etc/conf.d doesn't exists
<jramsey> nickrud, :)
<ponijs> I am trying to add a line to /etc/conf.d/net
<samuli> skuark, It helps to read the package descriptions in synaptic ;)
<nickrud> ponijs, that's not a dir in ubuntu. as jramsey said, what are you trying to do?
<ponijs> make a router :/
<skuark> samuli, ok, thanks a lot ;)
<daiver> Is anyone in here familiar with fglrx and dapper?
<ponijs> I can't find any guides how to make a router on ubuntu or debian :/
<nickrud> ponijs, I think ipmasq & dpcp3-server together will do that. But I'm no networking guru
<Dr_Willis> ponijs,  just a few iptables rules is all there is to it. , unless ya need the router to special things
<green_earz> ponijs: check out shorewall site
<dballesg> hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> and dhcp server. :P
<ponijs> ok
<daiver> Is anyone in here familiar with fglrx and dapper?
<karis> hi, what was the name for that kde konsole that drops down from the top with a key combination?
<tyler> hello all, how do i update firefox after ive downloaded the appropriate update?
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, I saw rob_p give that advice, I'm just a parrot :)
<sladen> Ra211: /me spots his name being mentioned
<dballesg> There is someone that can help me configuring a Ububtu 64 bit with a NForce NV44 (GeForce 6100) and Network integrated?
<sladen> Ra211: http://www.paul.sladen.org/ubuntu/brown/brown-287x228.png
<pundai> hey ladies, anyone know how to set the acpi events to work with my Fn keys on my laptop
<kennethlove> anyone: apt-get gives me 404s. even after an update and checking that the sources are correct.
<jramsey> ponijs, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-17594.html might help
<sladen> pundai: they should work out of the box
<pundai> sladen, some of them do
<pundai> but for example, hibernate doesn
<pundai> 't
<sladen> pundai: if they don't, please file a bug against  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+filebug
<pundai> and nothing shows up in acpi_listen
<pundai> ok
<ponijs> jramsey, thanks
<tyler> can anyone help me install the new version of firefox?
<Dr_Willis> !ff
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr_Willis
<tyler> i've already downloaded the update
<tyler> i just need to get it installed
<Dr_Willis> !firefox
<pundai> sladen, but some of these bugs are Fn+F4 should do sleep whereas on my comp i want it to be Fn+F1
<tyler> !firefox
<nickrud> ff1.5
<dballesg> Hi, I need help with that , I've been stuck with ubuntu more than ten hours today. Any help would be appreciated
<sladen> pundai: yes, every laptop is different.  And every laptop has a different way of sending the signals.
<pundai> ok
<lsuactiafner> how well does xinerama and ATI work?
<sladen> pundai: acpi-support basically has a huge list of different types of laptop and the workarounds for each one
<pundai> sladen, oh, and there is no way for me to configure?
<green_earz> karis: its part of kde, just double click the top bar of the app and all will roll up to just single bar, click on the bar again and the app will unroll
<sladen> pundai: can you please file a bug so that we can work out /how/ to support your particular laptop
<dballesg> Any expert installing the NVidia And NFORCE drivers on Ubuntu 64 bits?
<pundai> alrighty
<Dr_Willis> dballesg,  may be better off using the 32bit version.
<sladen> pundai: and then go through the hints at:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch  and see whether you can work out what signals it's sending
<sladen> pundai: are you using Kubuntu or ubuntu?
<pundai> sladen, ok how about Fn+F10=eject cddrom, that has something to do with acpi as well?
<sladen> dballesg: what are you stuck with?
<pundai> sladen, ubuntu
<mirak> is it normal that there is not /sbin/mount.fuse ?
<Garthex> hintswen, i'm having trouble installing ethernet on my friends laptop running ubuntu. It "PCI1410" cardbus
<sladen> pundai: excellent
<freemanen> in witch file can you found aspell dictionary?
<Garthex> that was supposed to be "hi ," lol
<Dr_Willis> pundai,  you can set the cdrom to auto-eject when unmounted. :P i did that once ages ago
<pundai> Dr_Willis, this is besides the point, obviously
<dballesg> Dr_Willis the problem is ubuntu is installed but doesn't recognize the network card that is integrated on the motherboard, so I can not use internet to upgrade the drivers of the graphics card
<karis> green_earz, may be you got me wrong? that one is an X terminal that drops down with F12 If I recall correctly
<kennethlove> anyone: apt-get gives me 404s. even after an update and checking that the sources are correct.
<pundai> anyway, sladen im submitting the bug
<Evilsmevil> hi all
<eobanb> kennethlove, can you pastebin your sources.list
<Morimando> Hey there. How do i mount an initrd to a directory? I need to know which modules i need in the initrd i am trying to build
<dballesg> I've been stuck with that all day :(
<Evilsmevil> i have a slightly strange question and it would be great if someone could help me with it
<kennethlove> eobanb: it's the default one, i do believe, but gimme a second
<Evilsmevil> does anyone know how i can ping a web page from the command line?
<eobanb> !tell Evilsmevil about anyone
<jramsey> :)
<roe> you mean like ping www.yahoo.com
<Evilsmevil> yeah will that work?
<eobanb> Evilsmevil, i think you mean ping a server, not a 'web page'
<Morimando> ping -c5 www.google.de ^^
<Evilsmevil> no i mean a web page
<HymnToLife> eobanb> this is irrelevant, he did ask his question
<nickrud> dballesg, what card do you have?
<roe> if the server is setup to respond it will work
<eobanb> Evilsmevil, you can't 'ping' a document
<jramsey> Evilsmevil, ping www.ubuntu.com pings a web site ... you wanna ping a web "page"??  that doesnt make sense
<nickrud> dballesg, or, chipset that is :)
<JonBoon> how do i chmod 644 to an entire folder?
<dballesg> The motherboard is an asrock 939NF4G witg a geforce 6100 integrated (NV44)
<Evilsmevil> ok basically i have an audio server, it changes track when a certain web page is accessed
<Morimando> chmod 644 <foldername> -R
<ponijs> there is nothing in /etc/default/iptables
<dballesg> sorry guys I answer slowly, ages since I'be been on an irc channel :)
<Evilsmevil> i want to access the web page but i dont care what the output of the page is
<ponijs> where do I find the iptables configuration?
<nickrud> dballesg, lspci should be specific about the ethernet , that will help
<eobanb> Evilsmevil, so you mean like the pingback api
<EnterUserName> hi
<Evilsmevil> eobanb: im bot sure what that is
<factorx> doesn't have ubuntu have a glibc package?
<eobanb> Evilsmevil, can you rephrase your question
<nickrud> factorx, it's libc6 here
<EnterUserName> Whats an easy way to find the url of your print server?
<EnterUserName> if your on the print server?
<Evilsmevil> ok, i need to access a webpage but i dont need to look at its contents
<JonBoon> how do i chmod 644 to an entire folder? its for apache
<eobanb> Evilsmevil, so what do you need to do with it then?
<lsuactiafner> ppl ive convinced my flatmate to use ubuntu, now xinerama and ATI has screwed X over. does it work or shouldnt i bother with the setup?
<dballesg> If I do an lspci I got a lot on Unknown devices
<samuli> JonBoon, man chmod ;)
<Evilsmevil> nothing, when the server recieves a request for that page it switches track
<factorx> nickrud, seems I have installed libc6, but why isn't there an stdio.h anywhere then?
<Morimando> JonBoon, chmod 644 <folder> -R
<Calgar> please help me! i installed ubuntu yesterday and used the inbult partion resizer to resize my windows ntfs partion, now i just tried to boot windows and it refused to boot! ( see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14017 for a screenshot)
<Morimando> iirc
<Evilsmevil> i got it working where i use: firefox http://<hostname>/next
<basilio> hi all....can someone help me.....
<Evilsmevil> but that launches firefox which i dont want
<eobanb> Evilsmevil, so you're running a webserver...?
<Evilsmevil> yes
<basilio> im trying to watch a .avi and divx with totem but i cant.....any adevice?
<Evilsmevil> i know its a bit strange!
<eobanb> Evilsmevil, you made it sound as if you wanted to access a remote page
<samuli> basilio, do you have right codecs installed?
<EnterUserName> where dxo you findx cups error messages
<[1] Peter> Sorry to jump in, but has anybody had a problem with Amarok having the play audio CD greyed out?
<nickrud> factorx, install the libc6-dev package; -dev packages have the stuff for compiling,
<samuli> !tell basilio about restricted_formats
<factorx> ah, okay
<Evilsmevil> well i guess technically i do, but i just need to ASK for the page,
<basilio> samuli: i dont think so...im a newbie with linux and ubuntu
<pundai> sladen, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/44732
<EnterUserName> hello
<samuli> !tell basilio about restricted formats
<jramsey> Evilsmevil, so when someone accesses a known page and ur web server serves the page u want to change track on some dvd?
<EnterUserName> Where do you find cup daemon error messages.
<kennethlove> eobanb: http://rafb.net/paste/results/WcNMgz38.html
<eobanb> Evilsmevil, you really need to put you question a different way, because i still have no idea what you're talking about
<jramsey> eobanb, i am trying to drill down :)
<dballesg> I found on NVidia the drivers but aks me to recompiling the kernel, and on Linux I am a nerd newbie! :(
<jramsey> whiskey tango foxtrot
<samuli> basilio, try the link ubotu pasted you :)
<Evilsmevil> lol ok eobanb
<basilio> thanks samuli
<hupp3l> hey guys i have abig problem and i dont know how to fix it
<samuli> basilio, and remember to ask for help if there's something confusing you.
<odyssey> hello what is the best software to run lan
<Evilsmevil> eobanb: I have a webserver running on one computer, it controls a media player. the web server tells the media player to change tracks when the page /next is accessed
<odyssey> to access both pc on the lan
<JonBoon> Morimando, that just made it so i cant access the page now
<JonBoon> http://69.92.13.63/stuff/
<eobanb> Evilsmevil, well you could have just said that from the beginning
<Calgar> please help me! i installed ubuntu yesterday and used the inbult partion resizer to resize my windows ntfs partion, now i just tried to boot windows and it refused to boot! ( see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14017 for a screenshot)
<crazy_penguin> hi all
<||arifaX> Evilsmevil, use wget
<samuli> odyssey, are you using linux - linux or linux - windows setup?
<hupp3l> i had ubuntu installed but I removed it from windows. with it i removed grub bootloader and now i cant boot. I have the ultimate boot cd but i dont know what to do
<Evilsmevil> wget yeah that would work
<Morimando> JonBoon, maybe it's the wrong chmod?
<hroit> nick jackn
<Evilsmevil> lol that worked a treat thanks ||arifaX!
<JonBoon> 644 is the one i use on individual files
<Evilsmevil> yeah sorry that i wasnt clear in what i wanted
<odyssey> what software do you use to access both pcs on the lan
<eobanb> Evilsmevil, i'd just write some sort of little dmon that listens on port 80 for any TCP connections and when it receives one, ssh's to the other box and runs whatever it needs to do on the music server machine to change the track
<crazy_penguin> a friend of mine who's using ubuntu has the following problem
<Morimando> JonBoon, well it's now on every file in the directory, either apache doesn't like this mode or the apache user doesn't have read permission now
<dballesg> Ok going to dinner here I'll try to comeback later
<Evilsmevil> eobanb: im just using wget but thanks for the help :)
<odyssey> ubuntu samuli
<Morimando> JonBoon, iirc it must be readable for www-data user
<hupp3l> anyone think they can help me?
<odyssey> to access a windows pc
<samuli> odyssey, then you're best of with samba sharing
<samuli> !tell odyssey about samba
<odyssey> ok so the wiki should help me
<odyssey> oops thank didnt see that
<samuli> odyssey, better than we can I think :)
<JonBoon> i'd like to just make this folder so anyone can see pics i post, etc.
<odyssey> no you gyus have been great help thankyou
<ponijs> how do I see what dns servers I'm using?
<samuli> odyssey, if you have specific problem setting it up the guide way then come and ask us. I'm sure someone can always help out.
<ponijs> nvm
<Morimando> JonBoon, have you looked if the files are readable for www-data ?
* alapzaj[AWAY]  eltvolodik a gptl
<samuli> Calgar, it might be that fdisk (or gparted) borged your ntfs-partition..
<hupp3l> i had ubuntu installed but I removed it from windows. with it i removed grub bootloader and now i cant boot. I have the ultimate boot cd but i dont know what to do
<samuli> calgar, can you mount /dev/hda1 with live cd?
<jramsey> hupp3l, why would u remove grub??
<Calgar> samuli: couldnt i just try with the linux install im on?
<hupp3l> i have no idea. i removed my linux partition from partition magic
<ahmad> Hey
<hupp3l> and it musthave removed grub with it
<ahmad> I need some help
<samuli> calgar, yeah. of course.. I messed you up with hupp3l I guess.
<||arifaX> Calgar, you could try booting from your xp cd and go into recovery console. do a fixmbr and a fixboot there?
<tyler> can someone help me with firefox install?
<roe> ahmad: fire away
<kennethlove> anyone: apt-get gives me 404s. even after an update and checking that the sources are correct.
<ahmad> can someone assist me? Does anybody use gimp, or know when i try to put somethin in usr/lib/w.e  i cant put something there it says you dont have permission
<Calgar> ||arifax: i only have a recovery disk......
<jramsey> hupp3l, reinstall ubuntu and let it repartitition ur disk
<jramsey> it will put grub in the boot sector then
<Dr_Willis> ahmad,  you have to be root or use sudo to do that.
<||arifaX> Calgar, well, then "recover" :)
<Dr_Willis> ahmad,  linux FUNdamentals. :P
<ahmad> ?
<ahmad> lol
<ahmad> i just started linux today <3
<ponijs> I am annoyed
<TheFuzzball> hello, I have a very annoying problem... when I start my computer it plays the startup sounds, when I log in it plays the startup sounds, when I run mplayer with a .mp3 file in konsole it plays sound, but kmix says "mixer cannot be found" and amaroK doesn't work either...
<hupp3l> well im sending in my laptop for repairs and would like to not have grub as my loader. how can I reinstall the ntloader
<samuli> Calgar, in case you have your linux intact, you might want to paste us your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> ahmad,  a normal 'user' cant  muck with the system wide stuff that way.
<TheFuzzball> can I have some help with this please?
<Morimando> ahmad, just save it in /home/ahmad then ^^
* roe welcomes ahmad to wonderful world of headbanging :)
<Calgar> ||arifax: that will bulldoze linux
* ahmad sigh
<ahmad> k
<ahmad> ones ec
<jramsey> hupp3l, u mean u want windows back on ur laptop
<Dr_Willis> roe,  do more reading.. less banging. :P
<Morimando> ahmad, nothing good can result from changing anything in /usr/lib or somewhere else that /home ;)
<hupp3l> windows was always on and still is but i cant boot to it
<hupp3l> i used to dual boot
<ahmad> cuz i wanna install these brushed for gimp
<Morimando> not if you don't know what you are doing
<dylan_> is there a linux distribution that i can get that has virtually no programs by default?  id like to customize my own distro and download things independently
<||arifaX> Calgar, You can use any windows cd since 2000 to do the fixboot and fixmbr stuff. ask on of your friends for a cd ?
<whiter> dylan_ ubuntu can do that
<Dr_Willis> ahmad,  you can most likely install them to some /home/username/.gimp dir on a per user basis
<pianoboy3333> Can someone help me get a USB external 40GB drive working? I can't mount it since it doesn't have a deviace
<spikeb> a debian base install has next to nothing on it
<Dr_Willis> ahmad,  or use 'sudo' and the right commands to copy them to the other place.
<whiter> dylan_ reinstall ubuntu but on boot from the cd type "server"
<samuli> dylan, I doubt there's any 'easy' one.
<jramsey> hupp3l, ur bootsector is whacked ... u can do what ||arifaX said about fixboot
<Calgar> ||arifaX: wont that bulldoze GRUB?
<whiter> dylan_ then it just installs the base and nothing else, not even X windows
<roe> Dr_Willis:  fglrx + xorg + dual head + independend virtual resolutions = lots of headbanging :)
<dylan_> whiter, but then there's no drivers, either.  how do i get all my drivers?
<hupp3l> ah ok cool thanx i will do that
<samuli> dylan_: but you might want to try the expert mode on ubuntu install, if you don't have anything against the actual distribution.
<jramsey> hupp3l, or u can reinstall linux, dual boot it providing the windows partition is still there and u should then be back to dual boot
<whiter> there are drivers and everything
<Dr_Willis> roe,  actually fglrx has always been rather trivial under ubuntu for me. :P but i just use X and a clone on the tv out.
<whiter> just no gui and minimal programs
<Evilsmevil> hi, does anyone know how i can configure a key to launch a script?
<whiter> your internet will work
<whiter> your sound will work
<whiter> etc etc
<roe> Dr_Willis: yea getting my X to work out of the box was no problem, its the dual head and different resolutions that is proving impossible
<whiter> thats how i installed my ubuntu dylan_, i built it up myself basically
<jramsey> Evilsmevil, !keyboard shortcuts
<kennethlove> anyone: apt-get gives me 404s. even after an update and checking that the sources are correct. ping and torrents are working, just not apt-get.
<dylan_> samuli, whats 'expert' do?
<Dr_Willis> roe,  i saw that 'mepis' had a nice dual-head configuration tool. i tested out their live cd.. and 'borrowed' their config. :P
<Old> how do i give a user full access on my ftp to a dir? It seems like when he creates a folder in /var/www/cstrike/ he cant access it, but he can access the other folders.
<dylan_> whiter, what is the formula for downloading drivers?  is there a common filename criteria?
<roe> kennethlove:  what package are you are installing
<ahmad> willis whats sudo can you help em
<Evilsmevil> !keyboard shortcuts
<ubotu> hmm... keyboard shortcuts is modifiable at System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts, or at http://www.gnome.org/learn/access-guide/2.10/ch03.html#keynav-2
<kennethlove> roe: any. none of them are coming down
<samuli> dylan, you can, for example, extensively edit what packages installation install by default.
<Dr_Willis> ahmad,  time to do some reading and learnin gof the basics of linux. start by typing "!sudo" and read the bots message/urls
<Evilsmevil> thanks jramsey
<roe> kennethlove:  you can do apt-get update?
<ahmad> k
<ahmad> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<jramsey> Evilsmevil, yw
<kennethlove> roe: update gets nothing but 404s.
<Old> how do i give a user full access on my ftp to a dir? It seems like when he creates a folder in /var/www/cstrike/ he cant access it, but he can access the other folders.
<dylan_> samuli, because for smoe reason ... firefox 1.0.8 seems really slow when there's an image-intensive page
<dylan_> like digg.com
<roe> kennethlove:  do an apt-get clean
<samuli> dylan_: firefox is pretty slow.
<kennethlove> roe: ok
<samuli> dylan_: you might want to try and upgrade it to 1.5
<kennethlove> roe: update still gets 404
<samuli> dylan_: much faster.
<dylan_> samuli, is there a .deb for that?
<samuli> !tell dylan_ about firefox
<dylan_> samuli, because i know the /opt/firefox/ trick by heart, but i also know that when i apt-get dist-upgrade everything will go to shit.
<samuli> dylan_ I dist-upgraded from hoary to breezy with ff1.5 and nothing got shit for me.
<samuli> dylan, but if you want to dist-upgrade from breezy you will be getting ff1.5 by default
<facu> alguien habla espaol y puede darme una mano???????????
<selinium> dylan_, samuli: Please Watch Your Language
<roe> kennethlove:  does apt-cache searches work?
<selinium> :)
<dylan_> selinium, sorry
<amnezia> hi
<samuli> selinium, please!
<dylan_> selinium, no worries
<kennethlove> roe: yep
<selinium> samuli: I got the smile on the next line! :) Sorry!
<amnezia> can anybody give me some info how to enable/control 5.1 channel audio playback?
<samuli> lol :)
<selinium> :)
<|Sivik|> why am i having issues opening a 939kb open office file?
<roe> was it ever working?
<kennethlove> roe: apt-get? yeah, it's worked fine up to now (well, one other instance of this, but i can't find my notes on how to fix it)
<roe> and does synaptics work?
<sladen> pundai: was that you filing bug #44732 ?
<pundai> sladen, i think so
<kennethlove> roe:  i'm not sure, i'm through an ssh tunnel. :) but, last time, no
<kennethlove> roe: hold on. i'll try it through vnc
<sladen> pundai: Dell XPS Gen 2?
<pundai> sladen, yes
<sladen> pundai: and you try going to a console  Ctrl-Alt-F1  and then running   sudo tail -0f /var/log/messages   and then pressing the Fn+F3 combination   (using Ctrl-C to kill the 'tail' and  Alt-F7  to switch back to X
<roe> can you repost your sources? I am futzing with my xorg.conf so I have no irc history
<kennethlove> roe: http://rafb.net/paste/results/WcNMgz38.html
<pundai> sladen, no console at F* :(
<pip`> anyone know if HAnna (Bubbles) ever comes here ??
<sladen> pip`:  /query stargirl
<pundai> sladen, i have no console for some reason
<sladen> pundai: can you try that in a gnome-terminal and see whether you get any error messages saying that a key should be mapped
<deep> Hello guys.
<deep> : )
<pundai> sladen, ok
<sladen> pundai: and run    lshal -m   and try pressing the key aswell
<dylan_> any distros faster and better than ubuntu breezy
<dylan_> ?
<deep> I need some help. I have installed XGL, and in KDE, X restarts when i dont want it to. So how to i uninstall XGL?
<pundai> sladen, nothing with both
<Dr_Willis> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<roe> kennethlove: one sec, looking them over
<ahmad> hey! Im ack
<beasty> wb
<pundai> hey! i'm syn
<deep> Dr_Willis: Cant find anything about uninstalling it there.
<ahmad> how do i install tar.gz file?
<sladen> pundai: /usr/share/hotkey-setup/dell.hk  is the mapping currently done for Dell's
<Dr_Willis> deep,  could just undo what directions you did. thers no quick-uninstall - and ive seen a dozen docs stating what to do to install it.
<ahmad> how do i install tar.gz file?
<Dr_Willis> ahmad,  nomally you dont
<dylan_> anybody ever heard of a windows box being up for 6.5 years?
<dylan_> or is that a lie someone told me?
<tanath> for some reason, i can't keep my pc clock synchronized. i choose 'periodically synchronize clock with internet servers,' and have a working server selected, but it doesn't work, and is unchecked every time i go back
<Dr_Willis> ahmad,  or you uncompress it.. then read their installd docs. that are normally called "INSTALL" in the archive
<deep> Dr_Willis: Okay, thanQ. : )
<tanath> dylan_: maybe if it was offline, and you never did anything on it :p
<Dr_Willis> deep,   xgl is sooo... 'not ready for prime time' :P
<tanath> can anyone help?
<pundai> ah crap, i apt-get upgraded
<pundai> damnit
<pundai> libc update... im screwed
<ahmad> thanks willis i love you
<tanath> it worked fine before i rebooted
<pundai> sladen, brb (hopefully)
<Polygon89> hello, i just got my sound card working and i was wondering if there is a way to make the volume control on the panel control a differeny channel
<Polygon89> *different
<tanath> can anyone help me with keeping my clock synchronized?
<ahmad> sigh
<ahmad> willis i need more help
<ahmad> how i talk only to yo
<jramsey> ok i used ctrl alt f1, switched to text terminal mode and couldn't get gnome back in graphics mode; whats the key sequence?
<Polygon89> double click his username
<ahmad> i did but nothin happened
<sladen> jramsey: alt-F7
<Polygon89> you using xchat?
<ahmad> yes
<isa> xD
<jramsey> sladen, ty; i picked a bad time to experiment; i was mostly thru a kernel build :)
<sladen> jramsey: it's useful if you prefix somebody's username before talking :)
<Polygon89> right click his username and open up dialog window
<ahmad> tthanks
<Polygon89> anyime
<sladen> tanath: !justask
<andreasc89> how do I set the default size of the desktop icons?
<ahmad> btw
<jramsey> sladen, i know that but it was a general question not specific to any particular user
<tanath> sladen: i have
<ahmad> polygon do you know hwo to compile something, cuz i downloaded this tar.gz fikle uncompressed it adn went to the INSTALL thing and told me something i dont understand
<pundai> hey sladen so the hotkey file, how do i figure out whats not working :D
<tanath> for some reason, i can't keep my pc clock synchronized. i choose 'periodically synchronize clock with internet servers,' and have a working server selected, but it doesn't work, and is unchecked every time i go back
<andreasc89> so that when I plug in the mp3, a BIG icon appaers on the desktop
<andreasc89> now I have to go to stretch icon
<tanath> it worked fine before i rebooted
<sladen> pundai: so what happens if you do  Ctrl-Alt-F1
<andreasc89> can't I set a default size  of it?
<andreasc89> so that all icons on the desktop gets big directly
<osotogari> Hey all, just wondering has anyone had a problem with their screensaver slowing down. i have had my machine on fro about 2 weeks now and the screensaver has slowed down to a crawl
<pundai> sladen, with c-a-F1,i get a blank screen
<|Sivik|> !modprobe
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, |Sivik|
<andreasc89> without having to stretch them manually
<sladen> tanath: can you file a bug please.  it should do the sync'ing on each boot too
<sladen> pundai: with some text on it?
<Polygon89> ahmad, use a seprae window, easier
<dylan_> tanath, is that just linux fanboy behavior or the actual truth?  can windows really be that bad?  ive only used a mac and this linux box really.
<andreasc89> anyone knows?
<pundai> sladen, nothing
<pundai> totally blank
<tanath> sladen: it does, but i want it to keep synchronizing automatically as it should
<sladen> pundai: what happens if you press enter or something, or try  Ctrl-Alt-F2  etc
<pepo> my wifi can not get IP from router, its a broadcom 43xx, i did install firmware, and the ligth its on, but i can not get IP
<tanath> dylan_: it certainly can be. i used to fix people's computers all the time, and all i used before was windows...
<sladen> tanath: does it succed, or do you have a firewall in the way?
<pundai> sladen, nothing from F1-F6
<tanath> sladen: it succeeds. it just won't 'remember' the setting, and only synchronizes the one time when i hit OK
<sladen> pundai: okay, so that's a bug aswell.  Do you have Nvidia/ATI graphics?
<pepo> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<Polygon89> ahmad you there?
<tanath> sladen: then it's unchecked when i go back again
<andreasc89> any idea?
<pundai> sladen, i dont think its a bug because i was messing with it before i upgrdaed to dapper (changed # of consoles to 1)
<pundai> sladen, nvidia
<chief_> lo
<osotogari> Hey all, just wondering has anyone had a problem with their screensaver slowing down. i have had my machine on fro about 2 weeks now and the screensaver has slowed down to a crawl
<pepo> and with de ndiswapper dont work
<sladen> tanath: it pops up a message saying "Please install NTP"
<sladen> tanath: and then unticks the box because it's not installed
<osotogari> speaking of ndiswrapper, can i install it through apt-get?
<tanath> sladen: no, ntp is installed. as i said, it worked before reboot
<tanath> sladen: that box does not appear
<sladen> tanath: can you file a bug report: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+filebug
<sladen> pundai: oh, right, that's a separate bug with the Nvidia driver.  But because it's the Nvidia binary driver it's impossible to fix it (no source code)
<chief_> anyone know how to get more fps in counter strike source??
<sladen> chief_: get a faster machine
<pundai> sladen, you're kidding
<chief_> lol nice reply
<sladen> osotogari: the screensaver will slow down to save battery
<sladen> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> methinks ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<sladen> osotogari: ^^
<pundai> so sladen how can i check my nvidia driver version
<JonBoon> what is a good ftp client for ubuntu?
<Tetrahedron> you can download fireftp extension for firefox
<ironcladlou> where can i get instructions on getting metacity's composite manager running with dapper 6.06b2?
<sladen> pundai: the Nvidia bug is https://launchpad.net/bugs/32389
<Tetrahedron> does anyone know how to change the channel that volume control, controls?
<james_xxx> can anyone tell me how to eject a CD from the CD drive ?? lol
<schtinky> I've got a  remote server with a clock skew... I've tried starting ntpd, but it hasn't helped, can someone assist me?
<pundai> sladen, thats awesome
<pundai> in a :( way
<sladen> james_xxx: press the eject button
<zcat[1] > james_xxx: right-click the cd icon on the desktop and pick eject
<Tetrahedron> or right click the cd in ubuntu and eject
<james_xxx> sladen.... the eject button does nothing
<james_xxx> no CD icon lol
<zcat[1] > or alt-f2 and type 'eject' in the box
<ironcladlou> also: has anybody experienced a flickering animated mouse cursor when using the latest nvidia driver?
<sladen> james_xxx: does your CD drive have a physical eject button?
<james_xxx> ok i did that... didn't work
<JonBoon> Tetrahedron, its not compatible with this firefox :/
<james_xxx> sladen, yes, but it isn't working
<|Sivik|> james_xxx: restart the computer and eject during bootup
<james_xxx> wow i wonder why it is doing this
<zcat[1] > ironcladlou: no, but you don't want to see the flickering I get with xgl + gnome-screensavers
<Jimmey__> Hello.
<Tetrahedron> what version do you have? i have it installed on my windows firefox which runs 1.5..3
<Tetrahedron> or whatever
<sladen> james_xxx: if the CD is in use then it won't get ejected
<sladen> james_xxx: so you have no icon on your desktop?
<james_xxx> hmmm
<JonBoon> 1.07
<zcat[1] > james_xxx: open a terminal and type 'eject.. it should at least tell you the problem that way.
<Tetrahedron> thats most likly why
<james_xxx> sladen, no, i have never had a CD icon on my ubuntu desktop
<Jimmey__> I'm having trouble adding the multiverse repositories with nano ( I installed a server ). I need them enabled to install xubuntu-desktop, I think
<ironcladlou> zcat[1] : i wasn't very impressed with xgl+compiz. that's why i'm curious about metacity's compositing support. less useless crap, more function (hopefully more stable)
<zcat[1] > sladen: probably something's still accessing a file on the cd?
<Tetrahedron> if you dont want to upgrade then there are some other actual ubuntu programs that can do it
<gr33npho3nix> james_xxx: what does sudo umount /media/cdrom say
<Jimmey__> What should I add to breezy's sources.list to add the multiverse repositories?
<ironcladlou> i simply want accelerated functional stuff, like resizing windows, menu drawing, etc.
<JonBoon> im gonna upgrade, i didtn know there was a newer one
<zcat[1] > ironcladlou: dunno.. I wasn't having much luck with the latest builds but I got some good tips on #ubuntu-xgl yesterday.. now it's sweet (again..)
<Tetrahedron> yeah
<kennethlove> anyone: apt-get gives me 404s. even after an update and checking that the sources are correct. ping and torrents are working, just not apt-get.
<Tetrahedron> btw this fourm post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33183 has some ftp programs
<JonBoon> thanks!
<ironcladlou> zcat[1] : i wonder if those folks would know about the metacity compositing thing
<Tetrahedron> and some other windows to linux programs
<james_xxx> sudo: unmount: command not found
<Jimmey__> kennethlove, sounds like a server problem
<dmbt> i really ned to know if theres a guide on howto setup and use ipv6!
<Tetrahedron> as in (windows equivilant)
<zcat[1] > compiz isn't much practical use, but the reaction when 'doze users see it is totally worth it :)
<osotogari> @ sladen: I running it on a desktop
<Jimmey__> dmbt, try man ifconfig ( or iwconfig, if it's a wireless device )
<kennethlove> Jimmey__: it's all the servers, so i'm sure it's not them. besides, lynx always shows my local apache2 page
<Tetrahedron> does anyone know how to change what channel the volume thing on the panel controls?
<dmbt> Jimmey__: its a bit more compilicated than that
<sladen> zcat[1] : Menubar->Places->Computer ?
<james_xxx> i will just restart i think, lol. i was trying to install a usn linksys wireless device using drivers from the CD when this happened
<dmbt> i need a howto, like the one gentoo provided
<dmbt> i might have to make one myself
<james_xxx> usb*
<Jimmey__> You might want to search the wiki, then
<dmbt> i did that
<tomas_> hi
<Jimmey__> Oh
<dmbt> they don't have very many articles on ipv6 at all
<zcat[1] > sladen: That's an option, the CD icon will be there.. or accessories>terminal ..
<tomas_> is there a channel for amd64
<Tetrahedron> does anyone know how to change what channel the volume thing on the panel controls?
<sladen> Tetrahedron: if it changes the wrong channel, please file a bug:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+filebug  saying what channel it /should/ control and it'll get fixed
<zcat[1] > If something's got the cdrom in use, 'sudo fuser -k /dev/cdrom' should kill it..
<sladen> Tetrahedron: lots of machines use the channel differently and need workarounds
<bluesign> how can I make adapter duplex and speed changed persistant?
<tomas_> I need to compile madwifi driver
<sladen> tomas_: it's built in
<kennethlove> !seen nlogax
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'nlogax', kennethlove
<tomas_> sladen: I need to patch it!!
<sladen> tomas_: if you need to patch it, please can you file a bug at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+filebug with the patch so that it can be added to the main kernel
<Tetrahedron> sladen: is there a bug reporthing think for 2.6.12-10-386
<Tetrahedron> ?
<tomas_> its aireplay from aircrack patch you know
<pundai> ok sladen i got the console back (removed splash option from boot), but still no output from /var/log/messages
<sladen> pundai: what about  showkey -u
<sladen> pundai: (wait 10seconds for it to exit)
<Abountu> is it possible to have GoogleEarth running using wine or something like that?
<gnomefreak> Abountu: yes
<gnomefreak> !googleearth
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> grrrr
<gnomefreak> thers a wiki on it
<sladen> pundai: according to http://www.columbia.edu/~ariel/acpi/acpi_howto.txt that machine has buggy ACPI
<Abountu> gnomefreak: thank you, I'll look there
<Larsson-Sweden> What's the dapper channel called?
<pundai> sladen, Fn+ESC gives me nothing, Fn+F1/F3 gives me 0xe0 0x25 and 0xe0 0x71
<sladen> Larsson-Sweden: er?
<pundai> sladen, fantastic
<sladen> Larsson-Sweden: #ubuntu
<Larsson-Sweden> sladen, that's this channel.
<sladen> Larsson-Sweden: yes
<Larsson-Sweden> I know there is a dapper channel for dapper questions.
<ben42> Larsson-Sweden: #ubuntu+1
<Jku> Ubuntu+1
<Larsson-Sweden> ben42, thanks!
<kennethlove> anyone: apt-get gives me 404s. even after an update and checking that the sources are correct. ping and torrents are working, just not apt-get.
<omeg> Hi all
<pundai> sladen, where does it say its buggy
<omeg> I don't have an Ubuntu-specific question but do any of you know of a good open source video manipulation program?
<ben42> omeg: maybe kino
<sladen> pundai: search for "Gen 2"
<Dyngo> I can't enter gdesklets' website... can you guys?
<sladen> pundai: search for "xpsgen2" even
<sladen> omeg: kino, there are several others too
<comrade> what's a repository that has vlc media player in it?
<pundai> sladen, i still don't get what says buggy.. can you paste the phrase you are thinking of
<Larsson-Sweden> Is there a config file for Epiphany? It has very few options.
<omeg> sladen: that looks pretty cool, but it seems that it's Linux-only. This is for a friend of mine, and he runs Windows. Do you know one that's also ported for Windows?
<sladen> pundai: "Reserved method must return a value (_WAK)
<sladen> pundai: "Method (_S0D, 0, NotSerialized)
<sladen> pundai: "Unknown reserved name ^  (_S0D)
<pundai> it also says warnings can be ignored...
<sladen> pundai: anyway, back to the two keycodes you found
<sladen> pundai: we can use those
<Napoleon> comrade: I'm not sure, but I can install it and I only have the multi/universe/etc repos enabled. Nothing special.
<pundai> sladen, in the .hk file?
<Ponijs> how do I share files from windows to my unik box without ssh?
<sladen> pundai: Fn+F1/F3 gives me 0xe0 0x25 and 0xe0 0x71  <-- can you post those two onthe bug report
<sladen> pundai: can you also post the DMI decode data so that I can identify your laptop (see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch)
<pundai> ok sladen
<pundai> will do
<sladen> pundai: ta
<pundai> sladen, i updated the bug with the info you suggested
<tanath> sladen: bug filed: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/44737
<NickGarvey> :)
<mirak> how to not have firestarter and iptables poluting the tty output ?
<sladen> tanath: ta
<pundai> so sladen is there anything i can do in the meantime with those keycodes
<ironcladlou> I am trying to figure out how to enable metacity's compositing manager, but can't find any instructions for Dapper
<comrade> Napoleon, I'm using nubuntu so it is flight6, is it possible there isn't a repository for it yet, or is there a way to get a list of available ones for flight
<Napoleon> comrade: I don't even know what nubuntu is sorry.
<Rayman_> is there a limit on connections sshd accepts by default?
<Mabus06> Rayman_: Check ssh_config in /etc/ssh
<NickGarvey> Rayman_: I'd check the config file
<Mabus06> or it might be sshd_config
<Rayman_> well.. I can't connect to he server atm, so I'm wondering how could that be. pinging works. :)
<truz24> I am trying to use serpentine to burn an mp3 audio disc.  I am following the directions to install decoder plugins on http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#codecs, but it still fails when trying to add mp3s to the track list.  Do I need to restart?
<pundai> hey sladen thanks for your help, anything i can do to help you fix it, let me know. im gonna go watch some ninja turtles n ow (still available tho)
<ProN00b> why doesn't ubuntu use thunderbird as the default mail client instead of some shady no knows it thing ?
<NickGarvey> ProN00b: gnome
<gnomefreak> ProN00b: evolution = part of gnome
<pundai> thunderbird is as bloated as evolution so evolution wins
<ProN00b> noone cares
<Harti> hello. when i will add or remove a printer over localhost:631, i become a promt for username and password http://mitglied.lycos.de/tharti/2006-05-13-235249_1024x768_scrot.png my name and pw doesnt go
<ProN00b> NickGarvey, gnomefreak, it has firefox too, and i bet gnome has some own webbrowser...
<gnomefreak> yes ProN00b it does
<sladen> Harti: System->Administration->Printing
<gnomefreak> its called epiphty
<gnomefreak> (spelling)
<truz24> I guess that means no one uses serpentine here.
<ProN00b> gnomefreak, meaning your "gnome" or "part of gnome" argument is about nullified
<Harti> slackern: i dont have gnome-cups-manger on my sys
<Harti> sladen: i dont have gnome-cups-manger on my sys
<ProN00b> pundai, alot of people already use thunderbird on windows, it would make switching easyer
<sladen> Harti: I'm not sure how cups on :631 interacts with sudo
<Harti> slackern: i have a customized xfce install and will add printer without gnome-cups-manager
<gnomefreak> ProN00b: no its not evolution is part of gnome ubuntu devels decided to keep it as default
<Mabus06> Why can my P4 2.8ghz processor not even handle running xchat, gaim, and totem at the same time without freaking out?
<pundai> i would be all for replacing evolution with something like the 1.0 evolution
<Harti> slackern: sorry ^^
<tritium> ProN00b: evolution has features thunderbird does not support, such as exchange accounts.
<Harti> sladen: sudo goes not
<ProN00b> gnomefreak, epiphany is a part of gnome too, still its not on ubuntu
<denver> what is the package name for flash player plugin for firefox
<gnomefreak> ProN00b: i dont understand its on my ubuntu
<ProN00b> tritium, exchange is microsoft technology, noone uses that, thats a reason for evolution to exist, not to have it as default on a distro
<_jason> denver: flashplugin-nonfree in multiverse
<denver> thanks
<pundai> no one uses exchange...
<pundai> ok buddy
<gnomefreak> ProN00b: when i say evolution is part of gnome i mean its built into gnome
<ProN00b> gnomefreak, epiphany isn't on my ubuntu
<denver> i guess i need to add that to apt sources
<_jason> ubotu: tell denver about multiverse
<ProN00b> gnomefreak, what do you mean its build into gnome
<ben42> Harti: you can try out this; http://bhaubeck.dyndns.org/wordpress/index.php/2005/12/21/ubuntu-breezy-cups-aktivieren-so-geht-das-wirklich/
<gnomefreak> just like konkurer is built insto k-desktop
<ben42> Harti: mostly in english
<ProN00b> thats wrong, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ProN00b: its part of gnome source code iirc
<_jason> ProN00b: evolution is integrated into the gnome desktop, for example the calendar you get when you click on your clock
<tritium> ProN00b: you are incorrect in thinking that nobody uses it.
<funkyHat> ProN00b, built in like, the time applet displays evolution appointments if you click on it
<ironcladlou> does anybody know if the latest dapper's gnome installation even has compositing compiled in?
<Harti> ben42: thanks
<ProN00b> it just means it has been made with gnome libs
<tritium> ProN00b: many of us need it in our work environments, for one thing
<tritium> pundai: many companies use it
<KenSentMe> i'm running this howto http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/ to install a postfix-courier-mysql mailserver. To test my settings i have to do 'telnet servername 25', but when i fill in localhost or something else i can't do other commands like ehlo. What am i doing wrong?
<pundai> tritium, i wasnt implying something else
* gnomefreak wonders if he has tried to remove it yet lol
<pundai> i was being sarcastic
<ProN00b> tritium, if you want to drag it to a level of how many people use it, thunderbird will win because it runs on windows too
<tritium> ProN00b: it may run on windows, but it doesn't support exchange, of which there are _many_ users
<slackern> Harti: :)
<gnomefreak> ok this has gotten to be more than just a question answer can we move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<abarbaccia> hey all - quick question - whats the easiest way of backing up a partition to replicate it on another drive with a different sized partition?
<abarbaccia> can i somehow just tar it and move it over?
<tritium> abarbaccia: partimage
<ProN00b> gnomefreak, nah, i will just ask again in ubuntu-devel
<bbrazil> abarbaccia: for a different (smaller) size tar is good
<pepo> eth1      Interface doesn't support IP addresses, how i can do for my interface can get ip?
<Abountu> when I start synaptic it's giving me a warning at the begining: W: couldn't stat source package list cdrom://ubuntu 5.10_Breezy_Badger ..... stat (2 No such file or directory)
<pundai> btw, does anyone now why in dapper i cannot use alt-f2 to run applications anymore
<shutdownrunner> where in /etc/ do I configure wireless card? I mean, I'm currently using my own script that I put into rc2.d and I'd like to do this in a bit nicer way
<Abountu> how serious is that?
<roniez> is it easy to switch from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<abarbaccia> well, the partition i don't know the size of, all i know is the drive is a different size so i can't just DD the whole thing
<NickGarvey> roniez: very
<roniez> witch out  reinstalling.?
<roniez> with*
<bbrazil> abarbaccia: it's expecting the cd in the drive. Assuming you've other sources it's not an issue
<NickGarvey> roniez: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<NickGarvey> roniez: that easy ;)
<roniez> kk can i then do remove kubuntu-desktop?
<roniez> apt-get remove kubuntu i mean.
<shutdownrunner> roniez:well first install gnome and then remove kde:)
<NickGarvey> roniez: I.. think..?
<roniez> of course.
<Rayman_> roniez: it's not that easy?
<NickGarvey> roniez: never done it so I wouldn't know
<ProN00b> abarbaccia, just find out the size
<gnomefreak> roniez: no
<abarbaccia> ProN00b: size of what? the partition or the drive?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<Mabus06> roniez: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop, and then sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: ubuntu-desktop ;)
<tritium> Mabus06: ubuntu-desktop
<NickGarvey> Mabus06: ubuntu-desktop
<NickGarvey> I felt left out
<gnomefreak> and apt wont remove kubuntu-desktop
<roniez> i was starting to like ubuntu more..
<gnomefreak> well it will only remove that none of the apps or anything else
<roniez> for some odd reason, i like kde sure, but ubuntu had better stuff.
<Mabus06> gnomefreak for the win
<gnomefreak> roniez: you can run them both
<blaze> can i build exe files with Anjuta?
<roniez> i onlt got a 20gb harddrive
<roniez> i am using it on a laptop
<lanselot> hello folks :) i want to ask you how to install and configure smtp server under ubuntu :)
<ProN00b> abarbaccia, the partition
<abarbaccia> should i just use this partimage software?
<ProN00b> abarbaccia, what do you want to copy, a partition ?
<zcat[1] > lanselot: sudo apt-get install postfix
<blaze> =D
<gnomefreak> blaze: i dont think you can but never tried im sure you would have to have another librart/app to make them cross platform
<gnomefreak> library even
<blaze> ok.. thanks gnomefreak :)
<abarbaccia> ProN00b: i want to make a copy of the computer i have right now on a computer with identical hardware but a different HD size
<Abountu> I have a warning whenever I start synaptic
<lanselot> 10x zcat[1]  :) i'll try it
<Abountu> can any one help?
<gnomefreak> Abountu: what is the warning?
<ProN00b> abarbaccia, well, you can't do that if the new disk is smaller, can you ?
<abarbaccia> ProN00b: i only need the 1st partition, my home dir is in the 2nd partition and i dont care about that
<Abountu> gnomefreak: it complains about files not found    W: couldn't stat source package list ( cdrom://ubuntu 5.10_Breezy_Badger....stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ProN00b> abarbaccia, well, as long as the new disk is equal in size or bigger, you can just dd over the whole disk
<gnomefreak> Abountu: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<Larsson-Sweden> I am using fluxbox with a theme. The menu, toolbars etc are that theme, but GTK application is grey and very ugly. For example, this xchat window is grey. Can this be fixed?
<Skwid_> how do i use nautilus scripts that are in my home folder ?
<abarbaccia> ProN00b: no, i can't do that - and i only want the 1st partition
<gnomefreak> Abountu: i have this feeling all you need to do is add a # infront of the cdrom repo
<_jason> Skwid_: put them in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ and make sure they are +x
<Skwid_> _jason: yep, did that, but in nautilus ?
<ProN00b> abarbaccia, no idea how to do that, try the tool that some people recommended here
<_jason> Skwid_: right click and there should be a scripts menu
<Abountu> gnomefreak: where can I find the pastbin?
<high-freq> Larsson-Sweden: have u tried Settings and then preferences?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<serp> what file do I use to generate new locales in dapper? /etc/locale.gen doesn't exist
<Abountu> !pastebin
<gnomefreak> Abountu: just read the output ubotu posted when i did it
<bud> i just installed breezy and the nvidia drivers, i have sound in my OS but not planetpenguin-racer.... ???
<Abountu> gnomefreak: do you reckon I should comment out the firt line?
<sladen> pundai: while you're still around, did you get any keycodes for the Wireless, Eject or VGA combinations?
<gnomefreak> Abountu: just paste it first so i can look at it
<pundai> sladen, i'll do it now
<cvasilak> hello there, how can i disable ipv6 from loading at boot i am using dapper drake
<Abountu> Ignomefreak:  past it it...  I think I did
<gnomefreak> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<pundai> sladen, update on the bug?
<gnomefreak> Abountu: can i have the new link it gave you
<Abountu> gnomefreak : a ubotu tab opened and I paste it there
<guerby> hi anyone using aic7xxx around? 0000:01:07.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7892A U160/m (rev 02)
<gnomefreak> cvasilak: for future dapper questions can you please ask in @ubuntu+1
<Abountu> gnomefreak: what link ? to the file? /etc/apt/sources.list?
* jayt hands gnomefreak a # :-)
<guerby> dmesg says [  419.729780]  aic7xxx: Unknown symbol spi_populate_sync_msg
<guerby>  when I do modprobe aic7xxx
<gnomefreak> Abountu: go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste the list there
<gnomefreak> ;) jayt thanks
<Ponijs> can I pop a window saying something for another user vai ssh?
<Ponijs> *via
<Larsson-Sweden> high-freq, epiphany or fluxbox question?
<bud> hey does anyone know why i have sound in gnome but not when i go into planetpenguin?
<Skwid_> _jason: i don't see it in the context menu
<mbornet> hi
<Abountu> gnomefreak: here the paste : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14025
<pepo> Installed ndis drivers:
<pepo> bcmwl5          driver present, hardware present
<pepo> but i can not get IP from the router
<bud> can anyone tell me how i can convert a disk from ntfs to something i can r/w in breezy w/out losing all the data?
<Skwid_> anyone know a good music tag manager ???
<Skwid_> i need to be able to rename files with the tags etc
<gnomefreak> Abountu: just up a # infront of the cdrom repo and save close run sudo apt-get update
<Ponijs> I can't find how to change screen gamma in gnome control center
<Abountu> gnomefreak: thank you
<gnomefreak> yw
<Ponijs> how the f* do I configure gamma in gnome :/
<serp> how do I install a new locale on dapper?
<tritium> Ponijs: calm down please
<ranpha> hi is the sound card on a ICH6 supported in ubuntu dapper 6.06???
<XiXaQ> hmm. Suddenly, I cannot open downloaded .torrent-files. The programs doesn't recognize the encoding. Does anyone recognize the problem?
<tritium> serp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<tritium> yes, ranpha
<Ponijs> ah, xgamma
<serp> tritium: that doesn't give me any options
<serp> it just goes through the existing locales and says that thy're varified
<ranpha> good...because the only distri that give a sound is opensuse and i don't find it working proberly
<aLPHa_LeaK> n8
<slackern> serp: System->Administratior->Language Support
<slackern> Administratior/Administration
<tritium> serp: see if you have that.  It may only be in dapper (can't recall if it's in breezy)
<ProN00b> ranpha, you need to find out what audio driver the suse kernel uses and then you can enable that driver in the ubuntu kernel by adding it as a module or recompiling the kernel
<slackern> tritium: ahh you might be right im running dapper only.
<ocked> me likey ubuntu dapper beta
<Ponijs> xgamma, it does nothing
<serp> I'm on dapper too
<Ponijs> I write xgamma -gamma 2.5 and nothing happens
<serp> otherwise I wouldn't ask about dapper :P
<Old> how do i give a user full access on my ftp to a dir? It seems like when he creates a folder in /var/www/cstrike/ he cant access it, but he can access the other folders.
<slackern> serp: you should actually post in #ubuntu+1 channel then too :)
<tritium> serp: this is not the channel for dapper (#ubuntu+1 is)
<serp> oh cool I didn't know that
<serp> thanks
<deep> Hey there.
<deep> Im playing Quake 3 through wine. And i need to encrese brightness a little, can i do some wineflag to do that?
<satya> hello, I installed Ubuntu 5.1 yesterday; I need this command called "autopoint" to execute a build script; I dont find it installed; where can I get it? thanks
<Ponijs> XGAMMA
<Ponijs> IT DOES NOTHING
<slackern> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<tritium> Ponijs: please don't use all caps
<Old> how do i give a user full access on my ftp to a dir? It seems like when he creates a folder in /var/www/cstrike/ he cant access it, but he can access the other folders.
<szoller> Can someone help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14026
<ocked> ooh ooh, i'll try!
<tritium> szoller: do you have a glib development library installed?
<szoller> sure
<szoller> 1.2 and 2.0
<tritium> szoller: libglib2.0-dev ?
<sladen> pundai: if you press the Fn-Esc combination lots of times and use  'acpi_listen', does it always so  '000013' at the end, or does that number change?
<keNzi> guys, how i can install new icons ?
<ocked> might want to check out your gtk libraries, hrm
<szoller> yes I have
<ocked> i'm clueless, i'd be checking out the configure file
<AlmtyBob> for some reason I have mysql 4.0 installed on my ubuntu box wiht mythtv, I want version 4.1, is it possible to upgrade without disturbing my databses?
<sladen> keNzi: System->Prefences->Themes->Install New Theme
<ocked> AlmtyBob, back up your database and try it
<AlmtyBob> is there a simple command for backing up a database?
<szoller> tritium, another idea?
<ocked> AlmtyBob, ummm, i forget, lemme check
<Ponijs> usermod: unknown group wheel
<Ponijs> huh?
<Ponijs> PATIENCE
<tritium> szoller: no, sorry
<Ponijs> IT DOES NOTHING
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<szoller> :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/brutalis]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<ocked> AlmtyBob, http://www.devshed.com/c/a/MySQL/Backing-up-and-restoring-your-MySQL-Database/
<Old> how do i give a user full access on my ftp to a dir? It seems like when he creates a folder in /var/www/cstrike/ he cant access it, but he can access the other folders.
<AlmtyBob> thanks ocked
<KingDong>  Hi ppls, I was wondering how to dissable the need for admin password when certain programs start up so I dont have to enter passwords all day. Can anyone help please?
<Abountu> I am trying to run GoogleEarth through wine, somebody gave me the link http://ubuntu.cc.com.au to search in.. but there are no entries for google earth there
<tritium> Ponijs: 10 minutes...
<ocked> AlmtyBob, I'd test the backup and restore before doing the upgrade though
<ocked> AlmtyBob, just to make sure you won't lose your data
<Old> Anyone Trinisan ?
<Old> tritium * ?
<tritium> Old: what?
<satya> can anyone tell me what is "autopoint" command and how I can get it for ubuntu..thanks!
<tritium> satya: never heard of it
<KingDong>  Hi ppls, I was wondering how to dissable the need for admin password when certain programs start up so I dont have to enter passwords all day. Can anyone help please?
<ocked> Old, it may have to do with what the default permissions of created items are for the ftp user
<ocked> Old, if he creates a folder and doesn't have execute permissions on it he can't navigate to it
<AlmtyBob> why is it that the package manager lists "mysql-server" which is 4.0 and below that it has "mysql-server-4.1"?
<AlmtyBob> do I need to uninstall 4.0 before I install 4.1?
<szoller> tritium,  the line of the script, that causes the problem contains: "   { (exit gtk \and gaim required); exit gtk \and gaim required; }; }"
<King911> nogle dansker?
<ocked> AlmtyBob, the metapackage depends on 4.0 probably for some compatibility reasons
<needlez> does anyone know how to get Nvidia drivers installed?
<tritium> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<tritium> szoller: sorry, not sure
<satya> tritium, google gave me this:http://www.math.utah.edu/~beebe/unix/a/autopoint.html
<szoller> okay :(
<ocked> AlmtyBob, and if you needed to uninstall 4.0 to install 4.1, the package manager would warn you
<astrisk> while installing a package i got this msg "Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" so can any one tell me what to do??
<ocked> AlmtyBob, and furthermore, why bother updating it?
<AlmtyBob> ocked: stupid 4.0 doesn't have support have subqueries
<ocked> AlmtyBob, if it works now and you have no reason to upgrade, why bother?
<ocked> ouch
<tritium> satya: you'll have to install from source.  it's not in the ubuntu repos
<ocked> no subqueries?
<AlmtyBob> and it's driving me nuts while trying to work with a many-to-many relationship I have
<ocked> that's lame
<Old> ocked, how do i give him the permissions?
<AlmtyBob> yah isn't that the stupidest thing you've ever heard?
<astrisk> while installing a package i got this msg "Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" so can any one tell me what to do??
<tritium> no
<AlmtyBob> even Microsoft Jet (access) has subqueries
<satya> tritium: thanks, any idea where I can find the source then?
<ocked> Old, not sure, might be ftp server dependent
<tritium> satya: nope
<ocked> Old, see the docs for the individual program
<satya> ok thanks;
<King911> gay?
<ocked> AlmtyBob, yeah, that's bizarre.  Are you not for moving to dapper?  It uses 5.0 by default
<NickGarvey> !tell King911 about gay
<KingDong> How do I change programs permissions to allow any user to use it without a root password?
<Old> ocked, been searching for hours, going nuts tbh.
<AlmtyBob> when is dapper out?
<astrisk> while installing a package i got this msg "Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" so can any one tell me what to do??
<ocked> AlmtyBob, it's in beta, but it's being released in June, so it's very stable already
<ocked> AlmtyBob, I'm already using it for three servers
<AlmtyBob> it's been such a pain in the ass setting up breezy for my mythtv box I'll probably
<ocked> Old, What FTP server?
<AlmtyBob> wait
<ocked> wait?
<ocked> Old, proftpd? vsftpd?
<astrisk> hello can any one help me..
<AlmtyBob> I didn't complete my thought "setup's been such a pain in the ass I'll probably wait" is what I mean to say
<AlmtyBob> 5.0 does look nice though
<Old> proftpd ocked
<ocked> astrisk, do you have anything using apt at the moment?
<KingDong> How do I change programs permissions to allow any user to use it without a root password?
<astrisk> ya also while using apt i got the same msg..
<ocked> Old, just fyi, btw, proftpd has an excellent graphical configuration utility in dapper
<ocked> astrisk, make sure the program installing the package is the only one using apt
<ocked> astrisk, and the only one using dpkg
<Old> ocked, im using ubuntu server :(
<The_Hague> question: are the download images available on ubuntu.com updated regularly to include the latest patches or is it that once its released that image stays static and you just get the updates by doing; apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<ocked> AlmtyBob, really there's no point on waiting anymore on dapper, it's pretty nice
<ocked> The_Hague, they're static
<ocked> The_Hague, update and upgrade
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/brutalis]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tritium> The_Hague: there are daily cdimage updates for development versions, but not for stable releases
<astrisk> ocked, means i have to install using dpkg??
<The_Hague> ok thats what i thought
<The_Hague> is daper usable?
<ocked> astrisk, no, it likely means something else is using apt at the moment so it can't get a lock and use it.  Only one application can use apt at a time
<KingDong> How do I change programs permissions to allow any user to use it without a root password?
<ocked> The_Hague, very much so, they're just working out the bugs for the final release next month
<TheFuzzball> when I play sound in any app I can't hear it, but it is playing, and its not muted...
<ocked> KingDong, depends on the program, it may be all but impossible
<TheFuzzball> how do I fix this please
<pundai> did smeone ping me
<tritium> !tell KingDong about repeat
<The_Hague> when is the release date?, should I just go ahead and grab daper n e wayz since Im doing an install today on me laptop?
<tritium> June 1
<astrisk> ocked, but i m not using synaptic also not installing update then who is using??
<The_Hague> ok
<KingDong> ocked, its my firewall
<ocked> astrisk, i really don't know
<koyotefr> Hi all, I'm looking for uninstall libraries
<ocked> KingDong, you may not want another user to be able to use it.  Can you use gksudo or sudo to run it?
<The_Hague> flight 7 is what I want huh
<astrisk> ocked, ok thanx..
<pundai> sladen, if i press Fn+ESC lots of times, the number always changes
<KingDong> iam tired of putting the password in everytime I start it up.
<sladen> KingDong: you start up?  where are you having to put the password in?
<ocked> KingDong, there's good reason for only root to be able to edit it, sorry.
<The_Hague> cant find the latest dapper
<koyotefr> I tried to install libusb-0.1.12 and ... it failed. How do I make a clean unistall ?
<ocked> The_Hague, /join #ubuntu+1
<The_Hague> i found it
* The_Hague is chatty
<KingDong> Ya i dont want to put the password in. iam the only one useing this computer i just get tired of putting the password in.
<sladen> pundai: okay, but the first number stays the same?
<sladen> pundai: and does suspend-to-RAM work on your laptop?
<pundai> sladen, suspend to ram=sleep right? if so, then yes
<ocked> Old, http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-Umask.html
<Old> looking at it now
<ocked> kk
<ocked> that's likely the issue
<Joetheodd> Is there a quicken-type program on the repos?
<tritium> Joetheodd: gnucash and grisbi
<Pyter-Pank> hola
<Champpc> neat, using my new phone
<KingDong> ahhhhh.....:( u ppl no help
<pundai> sladen, whoops Fn+ESC works now after commenting out the line in defaults/acpi-support
<ocked> joedj, gnucash = the best
<Joetheodd> pyter, tu habo english?
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Old> ocked, dont understand a shit tbh
<Pyter-Pank> no
<Champpc> anyone run dapper x64 version?
<ubuntu> I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, Using the LiveCD and overwriting the Windows Bootloader--"4. Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub)." How do i find out what my harddisk + partition numbers are, especially when I have linux on one hard-disk, and Windows on another?
<tritium> Old: language please
<astrisk> ocked, also while opening synaptic i got the following msg..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14028
<ocked> Old, well, if you're trying to run an ftp server it's probably a good idea to figure it out
<Old> ocked, It really doesnt give me any information, As I cant seem to find any examples, etc.
<Old> tritium, sorry. Could you perhaps help me? I want to give a user full access to /var/www/cstrike with proftpd
<pundai> and i pressed it m ultiple times so when i resume from sleep, it keeps making me sleep
<pundai> and i pressed it m ultiple times so when i resume from sleep, it keeps making me sleep
<pundai> please dont sleep again
<NickGarvey> Joetheodd: heh, if you are asking some, say hablas ingles?
<sladen> ubuntu: cat /etc/fstab
<ocked> astrisk, just reload your package-list
<ubuntu> thanks sladen
<Champpc> no one here is running the x64 version?
<sladen> !justaks
<ubotu> sladen: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<apokryphos> Champpc: of ubuntu?
<Joetheodd> NickGarvey: huh?
<pundai> hehehe
<sladen> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<ocked> Champpc, sorry, not me
<Champpc> yeah
<tritium> Old: use chmod
<apokryphos> Champpc: many in here are
<Old> could you give me an example? Im not so experienced with ubuntu
<Champpc> wondering what kind of issues i should expect
<NickGarvey> Joetheodd: "you speak english?" "hablas ingles?"
<ubuntu> sladen, I get:
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/fstab
<ubuntu> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot / auto noatime 0 0
<ubuntu> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<ubuntu> /dev/hdb5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<NickGarvey> !paste
<Joetheodd> NickGarvey, oh.
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<ocked> tritium, that's only a temporary fix, he wants the directories created by the ftp user to be accessible
<apokryphos> Champpc: no flash, no w32codecs.
<alsa> what do i need to install to play avi vidz
<Old> NickGarvey knows, remember me nick?
<apokryphos> alsa: /msg ubotu restricted
<NickGarvey> Old: yup
<Champpc> or is there a siye dedicated to the x64  version? like whats needed to use 32bit apps and stuff
<tritium> ocked: oh, he didn't specify that to me
<selinium> !tell alsa about restricted
<ocked> tritium, yeah, he's having proftpd issues
<DeepBeigeMac> I need some help installing Ubuntu Linux on a Mac
<sladen> ubuntu: okay, do   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<apokryphos> Champpc: the only way in Ubuntu is to make a 32bit chroot
<apokryphos> Ubuntu is unfortunately not BiArch
<NickGarvey> Champpc: most 64 bit processors are backwards compatable with 32 bit programs
<sladen> ubuntu: and look for the big one labelled Linux
<alsa> how about this
<alsa> ubuntu keeps my session saved
<vitali> hi all
<apokryphos> NickGarvey: yes, but you'd need to have a full new installation of Ubuntu, as it's not BiArch
<alsa> i cant let it reboot into a fresh session
<ocked> tritium, I pointed him here, I've got a project to do, but this seems to address it: http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-Umask.html
<ubuntu> sladen, nothing happens
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Old> Hey, could you help me out NickGarvey? Im having troubles with my ftp account, I want him to be able to see all the dirs, access them, change them, (full access) in /var/www/cstrike - but when he creates a new dir, he cant enter it.
<alsa> i think its getting a slow performance in loading
<sladen> NickGarvey: all amd64 ones are.   Others, (Sparc64, Itanium, Power4, Alpha... aren't)
<tritium> ocked: thanks for point him to that.
<sladen> ubuntu: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<astrisk> ocked, while reloading i get the following error msg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14029
<duckdown> Hey all... How can I make it so directories starting with .'s visible in programs when I have to browse for files?  It's getting VERY annoying.  For example, when I need to select "Sound" files, I can't access /home/duckdown/.xchat2/sounds because .xchat2 isn't visible in the file browser.  This goes for anything in GNOME.
<ubuntu> ubuntu is on my second hard drive
<Champpc> apok, seriously? so its not as compatible as say 64bit suse? they have biarch
<sladen> duckdown: .* dotfiles are hidden files
<ubuntu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubuntu> /dev/hda1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<apokryphos> Champpc: that's correct.
<sladen> duckdown: if you just start typing the name of the hidden folder you can enter it
<tritium> ubuntu: please don't paste here, ok?
<apokryphos> Champpc: it's quite sad :(
<ubuntu> ...
<EnterUserName> bah
<burzum> ubuntu - pastebin.com
<EnterUserName> darn u ubuntug uys :)
<ubuntu> I thought there was a 4 line rule or something like that
<Old> NickGarvey, have any ideas regarding that trouble? As the user cant access the dir's he just created the ftp account is useless to him.
<alsa> any one here knows how to make ubuntu STOP saving the session
<sladen> ubuntu: you don't appear to have any Linux partitions?  Did you wipe them when installing Windows?
<Champpc> ok, thanks again guys
<ubuntu> They are on my second hard disk, like I said
<ubuntu> as far as I know, hda is hard drive 1
<pundai> hey sladen so sleep works now
<james_xxx> what is the relationship between ubuntu and mepis? sometimes i see references to "ubunto-mepis" as if they were (at least nearly) the same thing
<apokryphos> james_xxx: mepis is now being based on kubuntu
<apokryphos> james_xxx: previously it was based directly on debian
<james_xxx> ty apokryphos
<sladen> pundai: okay, and is restores probably?  In which case I can white-list it
<ubuntu> doing the same with HDB gives me three partitions, my swap, my linux, and Extended
<Arrick> hey ompaul you here?
<Arrick> nickrud, you here?
<alsa> !saved session
<ubotu> alsa: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<james_xxx> if i installed  KDE on my ubuntu system, would it bear some resemblance to mepis?
<duckdown> sladen: I can't manually enter anything.  There is just an arrow indicating "cd .." and a box where I can select like /home or /home/duckdown, and then two buttons that say OK or CANCEL
<pundai> sladen, yep
<dmbt> hey, any of you use tscp before in ubuntu?
<pundai> it suspends to ram and disk perfectly
<pundai> just not the Fn keys
<C-O-L-T> how to convert an rpm file to deb with alien? I mean what is the commnad
<alsa> any one know how to disable my ubuntu from saving the session after i log out ?
<alsa> i uncheck the option on logout menu
<sladen> ubuntu: in that case it would be   hd(1,1)  (second disk, second partition, counting from zero)
<apokryphos> C-O-L-T: man alien
<alsa> but it keeps saving the session
<C-O-L-T> apokryphos: man alien and file name?
<apokryphos> C-O-L-T: man alien to find out its usage 8)
<james_xxx> how does one install the KDE desktop in ubuntu?
<sladen> duckdown: in nautilus just type the filename
<apokryphos> james_xxx: /msg ubotu kubuntu
<tritium> james_xxx: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<duckdown> sladen: let me try, thanks
<james_xxx> ty agaib apok
<sladen> duckdown: in any of the open dialogue boxes,  type  Ctrl-L and then the filename
<ubuntu> sladen: Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<duckdown> Ahh!
<duckdown> sladen: Thank you!!
<ubuntu> and the first partition was linux, I just put it in wrong order when I typed it, so I did hd(1,0)
<duckdown> ctrl-l did it
<alsa> doesnt any one here know how solve this issue
<ubuntu> is it (hd1,0)?
<sladen> ubuntu: what did fdisk -l  tell you for your Linux partition?   /dev/hda2 ?
<trip348> hi, I need some help. I messed up during the tutorial to mount ntfs under dapper. Definitly did something wrong
<ubuntu> /dev/hdb1   *           1       19080   153260068+  83  Linux
<ubuntu> /dev/hdb2           19081       19457     3028252+   5  Extended
<ubuntu> /dev/hdb5           19081       19457     3028221   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<tritium> ubuntu: please use pastebin for pasting
<sladen> ah, *hdb1*
<ubuntu> Like I said, I recall a 4 line rule
<ubuntu> it might have been 3
<curuptura> hi channel
<ubuntu> but I'm pretty sure this is 3 or under
<tritium> ubuntu: like I said, please use pastebin (see the topic)
<curuptura> i wanna ask a question
<sladen> ubuntu: the order you gave the first time was different,  try  (hd1,0)
<ubuntu> sladen: Yeah.
<curuptura> one of my friends want to use ubuntu istead of windows
<ubuntu> sorry about that
<curuptura> and he want to know if it works fine with netgear wireless networking
<curuptura> ?
<sladen> curuptura: "try it", "probably"
<curuptura>  the ma311 card
<sladen> curuptura: "file a bug if it doesn't"
<ubuntu> It gives error 21, the selected disk apparently does not exist
<sladen> curuptura: http://www.google.com/search?q=ma311+ubuntu
<shoofle> In synaptic, it has been stuck all day since much earlier on one step:
<sladen> ubuntu: fun.  Are you running grub with sudo ?
<curuptura> thanx sladen
<ubuntu> sladen--er
<ubuntu> oops
<shoofle> not anymore!
<ubuntu> sladen: Now I am, I'll try again
<free_binary-> hello
<ubuntu> It returns: /dev/hdb1   *           1       19080   153260068+  83  Linux
<ubuntu> /dev/hdb2           19081       19457     3028252+   5  Extended
<ubuntu> /dev/hdb5           19081       19457     3028221   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<dmbt> any of you familar withthe tscp client?
<ubuntu> shoot!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@gbx201.broadband.vi]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<newbuntie> I do sudo hdparm /dev/hda and the IO_suppport is 0 (defalt is 16-bit) what does that mean and should this be set to 16 bit?
<mrbay> hello
<tritium> Asked you nicely many times, ubuntu.  See you in 10 minutes...
<valdis> hey
<sladen> newbuntie: if you don't know what it means, either Google, or leave it set as the default
<james_xxx> ok i am trying to install the KDE desktop and am running into several issues
<cdubya> afternoon, all.
<james_xxx> " Depends: konq-plugins but it is not going to be installed"
<james_xxx> what are 'unresolvable dependencies'?
<cusco> hi
<needlez> does anyone know if there are centrios drivers (centrios is the company) for their digital camera's?
<apokryphos> james_xxx: when you try to compile and don't have the sufficient package dependencies, those are unresolvable depends
<Ra211> Suppose someone hacked my Ubuntu-installation over the internet, where can I check log files to see if someone had access? A couple of unexpected things happened
<bbrazil> Ra211: /var/log
<james_xxx> how do i resolve these unresolvable dependencies?
<ale3hs_> how I install java 5 ?? I got java (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<james_xxx> :-D
<bbrazil> Ra211: in particular auth.log and messages
<apokryphos> james_xxx: sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<Flannel> Ra211: /var/log/
<mirak> I am using pam_mount to mount at login a fuse mount with smbnetfs. actually this works, but the problem is that it's mounted under root, so I lost the possiblity to use per user config with ~/.smb/ . But with ~/.pam_mount.conf, I can try to mount as a user, but the problem is that mount can only be run by root. What solution is there ?
<cdubya> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<james_xxx> apok, you are a big help
<cusco> check /var/log/auth.log
<apokryphos> james_xxx: one of the great things about the APT package management system =)
<james_xxx> awesome
<cdubya> ale3hs, look at that wiki link
<||NiceBoy||> hello
<cusco> hello
<Nullified> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<||NiceBoy||> hey guys i have a problem with ubuntu in my laptop pc
<cusco> hello dudes Im here helping ||NiceBoy|| (which doesn't speak good english) explaining his problem
<||NiceBoy||> lol
<cusco> ||NiceBoy||: has a Acer Aspire 1692WLMi laptop
<james_xxx> apokry, what should i enter as the packsge name?? kubuntu?
<sladen> needlz_: most cameras just show up as hard-disks ("mass storage devices") when you plug them in
<apokryphos> james_xxx: what package are you trying to compile
<sladen> needlz_: and should automatically show up on the desktop
<cusco> and when gdm starts his screen goes black
<cusco> or brown
<sladen> Ra211: /var/log/*   Ubuntu has no listening ports by default
<james_xxx> i am wanting to install the KDE desktop.... the konq-plugins do not want to load
<cusco> according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=191715#post191715 he has edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apokryphos> james_xxx: what do you mean?
<apokryphos> james_xxx: you're not compiling KDE, are you? :)
<phanter> hello peoples. All my window borders disappeared. How can I load them manually?
<apokryphos> james_xxx: build-dep is only for compiling from source, not installing packages.
<||NiceBoy||> and now is not black but after editing xorg.conf he is brown
<sladen> mirak: there's a  uid=  option to mount
<apokryphos> phanter: alt+f2 -> gnome-window-decorator ?
<cusco> anyone here.. can help?
<sladen> mirak: and the fuse tools are setuid so they can be run as a particular usr
<james_xxx> apokryphos, i am not sure what i mean. when i try to install the kubuntu desktop using synaptics, it gives me and un resolved dependencies error regarding the konq-plugins
<||NiceBoy||> hello
<||NiceBoy||> zzzz
<james_xxx> an*
<phanter> apokryphos, -> Could not open location 'file:///gnome-window-decorator' Details: The location or file could not be found.
<mirak> sladen: hum you sure ? I don't see that option.
<apokryphos> phanter: bit of a guess, I don't use gnome I'm afraid.
<mirak> sladen: I use uid option, look my line in map_mount.conf   volume * fuse - smbnetfs /network/& uid=&,gid=&,allow_other - -
<||NiceBoy||> fdx cusco isto ainda por cima  o canal oficial n?
<apokryphos> james_xxx: can you pastebin the exact output?
<||NiceBoy||> lol
<james_xxx> it won't let me copy.... i could show you the error , though
<james_xxx> brb
<mirak> sladen: for the setuid I don't know how I can set that
<phanter> anybody else an idea :-) ?
<Chri[s] > My printer isnt working
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@gbx201.broadband.vi]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Sourced> hello
<cusco> hi
<james_xxx> apokryphos: kubuntu-desktop:
<james_xxx>  Depends: konq-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<||NiceBoy||> hi nada
<||NiceBoy||> lol
<Sourced> does anyone know when the pre-ordering of Dapper Drake cds opens up?
<||NiceBoy||> nao nos ajudam cusco
<apokryphos> james_xxx: what version are you on?
<cdubya> cusco, ouch, sounds like there's lot of folks having those same issues......and he tried to add that option to the xorg.conf?
<||NiceBoy||> ke pouca sorte
<||NiceBoy||> nem um hi merecem
<||NiceBoy||> lolol
<apokryphos> Sourced: some time in May
<Flannel> ||NiceBoy||: english only here please.
<||NiceBoy||> cheee
<||NiceBoy||> sorry
<james_xxx> i am using ubuntu 5.10
<Sourced> it says mid-May on the site
<||NiceBoy||> Flannel can you help us please?
<mirak> sladen: you left ?
<Sourced> IMHO it? mid-May now
<cusco> cdubya: yes he added that to xorg.conf.. before the screen was black and now its brow with a small stripe in the middle
<james_xxx> i am barnd new to linux... i burned the ubuntu CD and installed it about 4 days ago
<cusco> it changed something but not enough..
<james_xxx> brand*
<cusco> any fix?
<||NiceBoy||> because i install ubuntu in my desktop and i love it so i want to install them in my laptop for my work
<Flannel> Sourced: I think 2 weeks before june 1, I read that somewhere.
<Sourced> ok thanks
<sladen> mirak: no
<apokryphos> james_xxx: what's the output if you put sudo apt-get install konq-plugins in the terminal?
<Sourced> that would be the day after tomorrow
<mirak> sladen: could you elaborate ?
<james_xxx> apokryphos, i will see, brb
<Chri[s] > How do i get my Lexmark 510 Series printer to work
<lesha> hey how do i stop xorg-common?
<Flannel> Sourced: they obviously wont ship until after its released though.
<apokryphos> lesha: stop? You mean kill X?
<Sourced> yeah
<cdubya> cusco, sounds like that video is having all sorts of problems to me, but I'm not X.org pro by any stretch of the imagination
<Ra211> Meh, think I discovered what caused my problem (*slaps himself*)
<lesha> apokryphos: no stop, i want to stop the service
<Sourced> anyways cya all
<apokryphos> lesha: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<apokryphos> lesha: killing it is stopping it
<lesha> apokryphos: thanks
<james_xxx> apokryphos, i get a slew of errors... i will paste a few
<apokryphos> james_xxx: please use the pastebin
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Nullified> Guys, I really need help, Anyone know why ubuntu picks up my DVD RW but doesnt recognise media in it. CD/Music/DVD-R's....
<Skwid__> hey guys
<lesha> apokryphos: my problem actually is that my native resolution is 1024x768 and that is the only thing defined in /etc/X11/xorg.conf however X is always in 800x600 and trying to set resolution only gives me 800x600 and 640x480
<Skwid__> do you know a good mp3 tag editor ???
<Skwid__> what about an xml editor ???
<facugaich> where can I put some commands to be run at boot?
<apokryphos> lesha: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chmmr> hi folks.  i'm having a problem getting a certain refresh rate available.  i've followed the tutorials on the forums to edit my xorg.conf file, and added a custom ModeLine to it, but nothing seems to give me the exact refresh rate / resolution combo I want.
<james_xxx> apokryphos, i am not sure how to use that. forgive me for my ignorance
<apokryphos> lesha: or better: /msg ubotu resolution
<apokryphos> james_xxx: no problem. Go to the link above, and just paste the content in there and press "Send". Once that's done, produce the URL in here
<chmmr> are there any gotchas with Modelines that i should know about, maybe?
<lesha> apokryphos: kk thanks will try :)
<nameless|f00d> someone willing to help an utter n00b?
<nameless|f00d> i'm about to smash my head in a wall :(
<cdubya> nameless|f00d, go ahead and ask
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<nameless|f00d> <o>
<needlez> is there a version of konquerer (sp?) for the gnome systems?or perhaps a different program entirely? i just want a windows commander (total commander) type program to manage all my file.
<cdubya> heh
<apokryphos> needlez: gnome has nautilus
<nameless|f00d> got issues with adding a user via adduser, i want to create a user which isnt capable of getting out of his home dir
<cdubya> yeah, nautilus
<nameless|f00d> how todo that?
<ahmad> hello
<apokryphos> needlez: which has ftp too, but no browser.
<ahmad> Can someone assist me installing somehting?
<needlez> no browser?
<apokryphos> ahmad: not without telling anyone what it is :P
<Nullified> Guys, I really need help, Anyone know why ubuntu picks up my DVD RW but doesnt recognise media in it. CD/Music/DVD-R's....
<apokryphos> needlez: web browser, that is.
<seb_> how do you get ubuntu to use the usb mouse on a laptop?
<apokryphos> seb_: plug it in :P
<high-freq> lol
<ahmad> I have unpackcked a tar.gz file, and i went to the INSTALL file, and i need assisstance
<james_xxx> apokryphos, i pated it to the bin
<apokryphos> seb_: you might have to reconfigure your Xorg to use it, though (on rare occassions).
<apokryphos> james_xxx: link?
<apokryphos> ahmad: you're trying to compile from source?
<chmmr> needlez: if you're specifically looking for a two-pane file manager, i use Gnome COmmander
<ahmad> yes i am apokrypho
<high-freq> ahmad: read the INSTALL or README file it comes with...it tells about it...but normally its  ./Configure && make && sudo make install
<james_xxx> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14032
<cdubya> nameless|f00d, when you say not able to get out of their home dir, I'm guessing you mean no rwx access?
<nameless|f00d> cdubya remember the n00b part i started with :P i mean not being able to cd ..
<apokryphos> high-freq: best to let them know that packages are the recommended method of installation for 99% of packages ;-)
<ahmad> high, i sdont know hwo to anvigate with the terminal soi need a pro to assist me
<Chri[s] > Wow i can not get my printer to work
<facugaich> Where can I put some commands to be run at boot?
<high-freq> tru
<apokryphos> ahmad: what are yout rying to compile?
<cdubya> nameless|f00d, lol
<ahmad> qtella
<high-freq> ahmad: always look in the repositories...if there is a package u want
<cdubya> nameless|f00d, are you booting gnome?
<nameless|f00d> no
<nameless|f00d> just plain shell
<Chri[s] > wow this sucks
<apokryphos> ahmad: it's really not very good :P
<high-freq> ahmad:  u can load up synaptic and do a search...always good before u start d/l and compile yourself
<ahmad> k thanks high
<high-freq> np
<ahmad> well now  know its not good
<apokryphos> ahmad: and, actually, it's never worked properly for me after many tries.
<seb_> apokryphos it is plugged in :P but its not working
<ahmad> do you know any good linux p2p?
<cdubya> nameless|f00d, heh, gluttoned for punishment, or just looking to learn a lot real fast?
<apokryphos> ahmad: gtk-gnutella and limewire are both ok
<facugaich> ahmad, aMule
<high-freq> ahmad: azureus is what i've used...and giFT
<Ponijs> how do I allow a user to use root if moduser -G wheel doesn't work?
<apokryphos> ahmad: gtk-gnutella is available from the repositories. fire up synaptic and select it for installation
<ahmad> thanks man
<james_xxx> apokryphos, i probably did the most wreckless install of ubuntu possible. did what i pasted give you any clues?
<ahmad> I love you
<apokryphos> seb_: reconfigure your Xorg. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bewire> Hello I have the following tv card Philips PAL/SECAM multi (FM1216ME  MK3), good picture but no sound, worked in winXP. Anyone who can help ?
<needlez> chmmr, where can i get gnome commander?
<nameless|f00d> cdubya well ussually after googling i manage to find solutions for my problems
<apokryphos> james_xxx: what command did you just run there?
<nameless|f00d> cdubya but figuring out this is not working for me :(
<james_xxx> apokryphos, i ran sudo apt-get build-dep konq-plugins
<nameless|f00d> and tbh so far so good, was already like.. wtf i got my system installed, and working with all hardware in less then 30 mins
<nameless|f00d> so thats already like w00t
<apokryphos> james_xxx: I said to run sudo apt-get install konq-plugins :P
<captine> bewire: i have a leadtek winfast tv card.  works hundreds
<captine> bewire: what tv tuner app u using? tvtime?
<bewire> tvtime
<cdubya> nameless|f00d, System >
<Chri[s] > Arg it detects my printer but it doesnt print
<cdubya> nameless|f00d, that nick is troublesome.....:-P
<bewire> the picture is crystal clear but no sound. Sound in other apps though ...
<captine> bewire: I'm unfortunately not at home, as such, cannot check settings etc.
<cdubya> nameless|f00d, System > Administration > Users and Groups
<bewire> ok, thanks anyway
<captine> bewire: isn't there a settings meny?
<duckdown> Hey all, How can I get additional info on a package than apt-cache search is giving me? (Specifically the version)
<captine> *menu
<Nameless`> cdubya thing is i dont have gnome or something installed
<needlez> is there a way to make everything smaller (like icons) im used to having my resolution stupidy high, and not i cant go higher than 1024x768
<Nameless`> i ran the 'server' setup
<tritium> duckdown: apt-cache show
<cdubya> Nameless`, k
<duckdown> tritium: thanks
<ahmad> yo apok how i know when this gtk gnutella thing is connected
<hyphenated> needlez: _why_ can't you go higher than 1024x768? maybe that can be fixed instead :-)
<bewire> yes, tried to make some adjustments with no luck. I have read that I might have to set some jumoers on the card. But I don't wanna go that way if don't have to ...
<bewire> jumpers ...
<seb_> apokryphos thanks !!
<james_xxx> apokryphos, i did sudo apt-get install konq-plugins... and again got error which i posted to the bin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14033
<apokryphos> james_xxx: is synaptic running?
<Nullified> Guys, I really need help, Anyone know why ubuntu picks up my DVD RW but doesnt recognise media in it. CD/Music/DVD-R's....
<needlez> hyphenated, well im not sure. but your right. im running a nvidia geforce fx 5700LE (im pretty sure) and i thought i installed the drivers properly. (i get the nvidia screen when i turn on my computer) so i dunno, maybe i did something wrong?
<cdubya> Nameless`, adduser --group users username
<ahmad> yo apokryphos how i know when this gtk gnutella thing is connected
<james_xxx> apokryphos, sorry about that, let me try it again
<Nameless`> cdubya but when you do that they can still get out their home dir
<Ponijs> can I replace the gnu coreutils with bsd ones?
<Chri[s] > Can you make backups of your dvds in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> ahmad: haven't used it in ages, but I'm sure there's some clear indication. It's not quite as user-friendly as Limewire, but it is fully functional and configurable
<apokryphos> james_xxx: no worries
<apokryphos> Chri[s] : you cane make them into ISOs, yes.
<captine> bewire: i can't understand why u would need to adjust jumpers, esp if the other sound is perfect.  u said sound works in windows.  jumpers must be set correctly then?
<Chri[s] > apokryphos: with what program?
<Ponijs> can I replace the gnu coreutils with bsd ones?
<apokryphos> Chri[s] : I use k3b, but there's likely several others that do the job too.
<ahmad> if i want limewire, do i download the RPM file?
<apokryphos> Ponijs: heh, not without hassles
<apokryphos> ahmad: /msg ubotu limewire
<Ponijs> :(
<Chri[s] > Does K3b have a nice GUI interface?
<Ponijs> Chri[s] : yes
<apokryphos> Chri[s] : indeed, it's the most-used burner on GNU/Linux. Quite advanced =)
<bewire> yes, that's my bet as well
<james_xxx> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14034
<ahmad> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<captine> apokryphos: is K3B a linux type of "CloneDVD".  i used CloneDBD when in windows, and am looking for ubuntu alternative?
<james_xxx> more errors
<artis> Ponijs, I had some bad luck with GNU's ftp command line utility.
<chmmr> needlez: just search for "commander" in synaptic package manager, and select it for installation
<cdubya> Nameless`, what is it that you don't want them to get to?
<artis> Can you tell me why it? I had no such problems with its BSD counterpart.
<needlez> chmmr, thank you
<apokryphos> captine: haven't used that I'm afraid. I'd compare it more to Nero, but I'd say k3b was certainly better
<Chri[s] > ouch
<Chri[s] > i dont run kde
<gteppel> I'm trying to setup my laser printer using lpadmin, what is the command that lists the URI for printers
<Ponijs> tu esi liels liels losis
<apokryphos> Chri[s] : so?
<Chri[s] > Can i still install it and use it
<Ponijs> [-----------------------------------]  shitik liels
<bewire> I'll go and read more docs
<Nameless`> cdubya yah. i just want them to play within their homedir and dont manage to get out of it
<apokryphos> james_xxx: what about if you sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<artis> Ponijs, but its true. I'm sorry, but it is just the way it is.
<apokryphos> Ponijs: what are you doing?
<nysosym> please have a look on http://www.xegl.de and tell me your mind! (german)
<artis> apokryphos, we have some problems with GPL.
<james_xxx> apokryphos, ok i'll try that
<apokryphos> james_xxx: if it's one or two lines, it's ok to paste in here =)
<james_xxx> lol
<cdubya> Nameless`, what kind of access are they getting to this machine?
<james_xxx> apokryphos,  ok ty
<cdubya> Nameless`, meaning, how are they connecting?
<apokryphos> artis: ok
<artis> Ponijs, hav you read the GPL? It forrbids you saying slack about its utils!
<Nameless`> cdubya well i want them to be able to connect with their ssh client to their home dir
<Nameless`> cdubya and then let them work further in there whatever they want
<apokryphos> artis: it's worth trying out; if you have problems it shouldn't be too hard to go back.
<artis> apokryphos, no probs.
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell needlez about resolution
<crueldog> I need help how to make a FTP server
<apokryphos> artis: saying slack about its utils?
<Nameless`> i'm using pureftpd which can use the userconfig file
<artis> crueldog, yes RMS wouldn't appriciate it.
<Nameless`> crueldog apt-get install ftpflavour :P
<Ponijs> apokryphos: yhbtyhl
<crueldog> what is RMS?
<artis> RMS, The Richard!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Ponijs!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<crueldog> error
<crueldog> impossible, permission denied.
<artis> Ponijs, you better get your act together. If you want help, just ask, OK?
<apokryphos> crueldog: Richard Stallman. Founder of GNU and the Free Software Foundation.
<Nameless`> crueldog sudo apt-get install ftpd
<james_xxx> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14035
<crueldog> thanks
<apokryphos> james_xxx: I'm wondering how all that happened to your package management system 8)
<crueldog> done
<squidgy> Hi!  I'm trying to use the command line to play an audio file (.wav) straight to the soundcard, but ubuntu doesn't seem to have the 'play' command.  What's the best way to do this?
<gteppel> How do I get a USB printers URI??
<james_xxx> apokryphos, as you would likely guess already, i have no idea
<crueldog> what do i do next?
<apokryphos> squidgy: alsaplay
<ahmad> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<apokryphos> james_xxx: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nameless`> !adduser
<ubotu> Nameless`: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<james_xxx> apokryphos, i'll give it a try LOL
<squidgy> apokryphos: thanks!
<crueldog> Nameless' : Done, what do I do next?
<Nameless`> :(
<Nameless`> crueldog what ftpd you installed?
<crueldog> the one u told me to
<crueldog> sudo apt-get install ftpd
<cdubya> Nameless`, most of the solutions I'm seeing to your issue involve chroot or rbash......might google for "restricting linux user access to $HOME"
<crueldog> i did that
<Nameless`> cdubya hmm can try that. sofar i tryed things like 'howto adduser' and that kinda things
<Nameless`> rather awful
<Nameless`> :/
<Nameless`> crueldog well depending on what ftp server you installed you gotto edit the config file to whatever you feel like
<Nameless`> sofar i used proftpd myself and now trying pure-ftpd
<Nameless`> but pure-ftpd is a pain in the ass sofar
<uwe_> hi
<crueldog> i simply cope%pasted the command...
<crueldog> copy&pasted**
<Nameless`> arf /me slaps crueldog
<crueldog> hey!
<crueldog> I'm new to linux
<Nameless`> cdubya hmm getting now better responses indeed in what kinda problem i got
<Nameless`> tnx :D
<squidgy> apokryphos: alsaplayer worked (couldn't find alsaplay with apt-file search), but it brings up a GUI.  Is there something more low-level, suitable for scripting with python for example, without a GUI?
<Jowi> squidgy: the package "sox" has got the "play" command as well
<Nameless`> crueldog check what kinda ftpd you installed :P it should showup somewhere in your screen
<cdubya> Nameless`, np
<apokryphos> squidgy: heh, braino, yeah. And it's actually aplay
<apokryphos> I'm quite tired :P
<Jowi> squidgy: "play" in the "sox" package is used from the console
<ahmad> ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET VETRILO 2.3.1 FOR LINUX!?
<apokryphos> ahmad: please drop the caps
<squidgy> Jowi:  just installed sox and its play works as desired.  Thanks!
<crueldog>  I cant find
<Jowi> np squidgy
<crueldog> Its FTPD
<NickGarvey> !tell ahmad about caps
<crueldog> why !tell?
<crueldog> ah, for bot
<Nameless`> crueldog digout next the config file
<crueldog> huh?
<Nameless`> and start editing it to what you feel like :P
<crueldog> I'M NEW TO LINUX
<Nameless`> so am i :D
<crueldog> ...
<Nameless`> n00bs teaching n00bs
<Nameless`> ev0l :D
<tritium> crueldog: that's fine.  If you can, please don't use all caps.  Thanks!
<crueldog> ...
<ahmad> I started linux today
<ahmad> and i cant really find what i need
#ubuntu 2006-05-20
<ahmad> im trying my best to survive, i left windows hating it now im regretting
<ahmad> lol
<crueldog> you know what? more i use linux, more i think Linux SUCKS!
<crueldog> too hard to understand!
<tritium> crueldog: you're entitled to that opinion
<james_xxx> apokryphos, you helped me out a lot... one more question... after KDE is up and running, how would i go back to GNMOE if i wanted to do that?
<crueldog> ...
<bakert> You could say the same about windows, if you came to if for the first time today.
<Nameless`> crueldog its not that difficult, just getting started is kinda crappy
<Jowi> ahmad: on ventrilo.com it says that linux client is in development, but the server is ready for download
<crueldog> just that, i want a ftp server!
<james_xxx> GNOME*
<bakert> What's more, linux is free, in more than one sense, and has 0.0001% of the viruses.
<crueldog> ni heard that l;inux is automatiquely one!
<cdubya> hey tritium, /me waves
<apokryphos> crueldog: do not troll in here
<bakert> So it might be worth persevering ...
<Nameless`> i noticed that the most complicated shit is well documented, but figuring a basic thing goes like.. shite
<tritium> hi cdubya
<mjr> crueldog, you heard wrong.
<crueldog> what does troll means?
<apokryphos> james_xxx: just select "gnome" on the session before logging in
<bakert> Nameless`, for example?
<artis> linux is however less free in terms of licencing, if we compare it to a more liberal counterpart -- the bsd.
<james_xxx> apokryphos, ty once again
<crueldog> apocryphos, what does troll means?
<bakert> artis, that's certainly up for debate, but it was being compared to windows, where the source is closed and the cost is ... variable.
<artis> sure.
<bakert> crueldog, it means taking up a silly or argumentative position to get a reaction.
<apokryphos> crueldog: google "troll means"
<tritium> crueldog: disparaging remarks just to stir it up
<Jowi> ahmad: that is, if it is the "surround sound voice..." you are looking for.
<crueldog> bye.
<Nameless`> ghehe well i can understand crueldog though :P
<Nameless`> some things go rather frustrating if you are new to it
<Nameless`> linux is like having sex for the first time, you really want it, but you can be sure after it will be disapointing till you get more used to it
<bakert> lots of computer-related things are frustrating
<erUSUL> artis: i tend to disagree. gpl ensures freedom bsd on the other hand does not. but is a counter productive flamewar so i will remain silent... (emacs rulez XD)
<bakert> it is a complex activity and the abstractions presented to you are sometimes less than perfect (and suddenly you can see all the wires, or it blows up)
<bakert> (metaphorically speaking)
<dell500> how do you kill a process in console? sys guard isn't working
<bakert> But yeah, when you can't login because some permission is wrong on some X-related file in your home dir  and you have no idea what any of that means then it can be annoying.
<artis> erusul, it would be nice if you provided an argument along saying that gpl was more free. reading the licence does make me conclude otherwise. not only that, but it is a generally accepted to be so.
<bakert> erUSUL, i agree about licenses but vi(m) rules forever.  (spaces not tabs.)
<cdubya> Nameless`, http://www.debiansec.com/linux/papers/chrooting.html
<artis> nvi is the only true vi.
<artis> :-)
<high-freq> anyone knwo the patch command in terminal?
<dell500> type in patch -h
<high-freq> i got a hostap-kernel-2.6.16.patch file and i dunno how to ???????
<ahmad> WHy doesnt fakeroot work on my system terminal?
<ahmad> it says bash: fakeroot: command not found
<cdubya> ahmad, do you have it installed?
<tritium> ahmad: did you install it?
<ketsugi> ahmad: sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<cdubya> sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<ahmad> i need to put
<ahmad> oh ok
<ahmad> thanks'
<facugaich> Where can I put some commands to be run at boot?
<Nameless`> cdubya checking checking
<Nameless`> now stumbled at a new issue lol
<cdubya> Nameless`, yeah, it looks a bit trickier than it seems
<ahmad> LOL! Now im gettin one called make-jpkg not found?
<Jowi> facugaich: /etc/init.d/ with symlinks to /etc/rc2.d/
<erUSUL> artis: look at apple. apple (and m$) had taken (stolen) bsd code making it propietary as the license permits. the modifications both companies had make to the code will never revert to the comunity we loose. with gpl code all the work that ibm, hp, etc have done to make linux better comes back to us
<cdubya> ahmad, what are you trying to do? build java?
<Nameless`> brb
<Nameless`> getting something to drink
<tritium> facugaich: you can use update-rc.d to install scripts.  See the manpage
<artis> erusul, this is not the view of people who choose to distribute their code under bsd - they give it away freely. for both comercial and non comercial use.
<artis> and in this sense the bsd licence indeed is more free than gpl.
<tritium> Could we please move the license discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<HellDragon`> hey
<artis> yes, please.
<Jimmey__> How can I use /dev/hda3 as my /home/?
<artis> as long as you do accept the obvious facts :)
<ahmad> cdubya can you help em?
<ahmad> i need make-jpkg
<Jowi> Jimmey__: set it up in /etc/fstab
<tritium> ahmad: it's in java-package
<ahmad> oh so do the syoptic thingy/
<grogoreo> hi
<Nameless`> Jimmey__ edit the adduser
<HellDragon`> hi grogoreo
<Nameless`> its easy
<HellDragon`> its mister clean
<netstalker> Hi punks
<grogoreo> when I try to delete certain files from my mp3 player's hard drive it goes to a read-only file system. The file system is FAT and fsck comes up with errors that won't go away. Any ideas?
<HellDragon`> format it in FAT32
<HellDragon`> SMALL16 doesnt work
<Jowi> Jimmey__: example: /dev/hda6       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2 (that is system wide, Nameless` solution for just a few users)
<Drac|Mac> I've noticed that with several very different computers and very different harddrives that Ubuntu, using reiserfs, tends to make a drive randomly reset and spin back up. Has anyone else experienced this? It doesn't seem to really affect that actual system, apart from a brief second of lag on occasion.
<grogoreo> HellDragon`, I don't want to get into that as I don't want to lose an OS specific files
<HellDragon`> omg u b !
<Nullified> Guys how do i run Soundjuicer as root
<Dr_Willis> grogoreo,  copy any suspect files over.. format.. copy them back
<Drac|Mac> This has never happened to me in other distros.
<Jowi> Drac|Mac: using dapper or breezy?
<Drac|Mac> Jowi: Breezy only. I have a number of Dapper systems that don't have this problem.
<ahmad> tritum what you mean java package
<ahmad> it says command not foudn i just went to synoptic and installed everyhtign java related
<netstalker> any one have any idea how to fix this, I installed a new sound card "Soundblaster X-Fi and now have NO sound !
<grogoreo> I've sorted it, I had to run: dosfsck -r
<user_> hello
<Dr_Willis> netstalker,  Im not even sure if that card has any linux support yet.
<Jowi> Drac|Mac: have a look in /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf under "hard drive behaviour settings". maybe there is a power-saving setting there that is messing it up (for example, a 2 second time out before the HDD spins down instead of a more sane setting)
<Nullified> Guys how do i start sound juicer from the Terminal????
<user_> where can i download w32codecs??
<netstalker> ahhh thanks Dr will check that
<Jowi> !w32codecs
<artis> aigarius, hi.
<Drac|Mac> Jowi: Alright. I'll take a look.
<Morimando> Hey there. How do I tell Ubuntu to use ISO 8859-1 as standard instead of UTF8?
<Dr_Willis> netstalker,  that card has only been out a short while. Creative has great cards.. but linux support for them is often lacking.  (or slow in comming)
<artis> aigarius, how's the life abroud so far?
<artis> s/abroud/abroad
<Drac|Mac> Jowi, I don't have laptop mode installed.
<user_> !win32codecs
<ubotu> I guess win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<netstalker> Its ok I LOVE ubuntu so I will wait ; )
<aigarius> artis, hi. is quite nice. I am in Mexico at Debconf6 at the moment
<mjr> Morimando, usually a bad idea. Is there something specific you want to use latin1?
<Morimando> I have standard in kernel  "iso8859-1" but i don't know if that is the correct "name" for the kernel to recognize what i want
<Jowi> Drac|Mac: well, that counts that out at least :) so an acpi setting? where are those located again... hmm...
<artis> aigarius, yeah, i've been following your blog.
<seb_> need help with a digital camera not supported by gtkam
<Drac|Mac> Jowi, I could go through xscreensaver's GUI. :P
<Morimando> a) in putty i have no umlauts unless i switch to UTF8 b) the website we moved there had unfortunately written the umlauts in clear text instead of &ooum; etc, so the website is a little weird now
<seb_> sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mnt/digicam--- tells me to specify type!?
<Nullified> Guys how do i start sound juicer from the Terminal????
<Drac|Mac> Jowi, not a sign of that being in xscreensaver's thing. Anywhere else I can check?
<user_> the codecs that i downloaded lust day was a deb package
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  so dont use 'auto' use the actual filesystem type
<Morimando> So well before i have to change ALL the umlauts in the whole webpage, i want to change the localization
<seb_> how do I know wht the filesystem is Dr_Willis ?
<artis> btw, i stil have your glob laying around my house somewhere, aigarius.
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  i would guess vfat
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  or 'fat'
<Jowi> Drac|Mac: /etc/acpi something.... but I honestly thought it was the laptop-mode causing this (had that prob two weeks ago)
<aigarius> artis, glob?
<user_> !w32codecs
<seb_> Dr_Willis ok, tells me the mount point does not exist
<netstalker> !w32codecs
<Drac|Mac> Jowi, you may find that it wasn't that for you, either. :P
<artis> aigarius, toby jug that is.
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  so.... create the mount point.. :P like its telling ya.
<mjr> Morimando, umm, just either convert the webpages with recode or tell apache (or whatever) that those pages in question are latin-1 (eg. in the directory where they are, echo "AddDefaultCharSet iso-8859-1" > .htaccess
<Jowi> Drac|Mac: laptop-mode.conf solved it for me, but it might be another cause for you it seems. sorry if I'm a bit vague
<seb_> Dr_Willis how do i do that??
<mjr> Morimando, changing the whole system over to an inferior charset for a couple of webpages is kinda overkill
<Drac|Mac> Jowi, not a problem.
<funkja> Hey guys, I have a problem. I "accidently" deleted my hostname out of my hosts file, and now I cannot do a sudo to fix it. I get this error: "sudo: unable to lookup ciryatan via gethostname()". It seems the solution to fix this is to add ciryatan into hosts but I cannot becuase i have to sudo to do that... Solutions?
<Drac|Mac> brb
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  sudo mkdir /path/to/dir     - you MAY want to spend an hr or 2 reading a few bash tutorials... and soon...
<mjr> Morimando, (oops, AddDefaultCharset, lowercase s)
<Morimando> hm but when these people add new content to their website (which they do using frontpage ><), the umlauts are gonna be wrong again i guess. telling apache the format sounds better
<Arrick> anyone familiar with windows/apache2? please help me out anyone? the registry found it in C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache2        What would be the command to restart it?
<aigarius> artis, I googled it and I still have no clue what you are talking about :)
<artis> aigarius, aah, well the glaas! the glaas you were drinking your kvass from!
<artis> s/glas/glass
<Morimando> pal says he can't get apache to read the .htaccess or something like that, and has to use vhosts (????????)
<funkja> Arrick: you should have a feather in your status bar... right click and restart
<Arrick> what status bar
<funkja> bottom right hand corner of the screen
<aigarius> artis, aah, I see. well maybe we will meet some time when I come back
<Arrick> ok, found it, says no services installed for some reason
<Morimando> what can possibly go wrong that apache doesn't read the htaccess?
<artis> aigarius, how's the debconf anyways?
<Dr_Willis> Morimando,  the config for apache is most lilely telling it to ignroe that file.. or the perms are wrong on the file.
<cafuego> Morimando: incorrect permission, AccessFileName not configured, AllowOverride not set
<Arrick> funkja, any more help on this?
<aigarius> artis, Debconf is loads of fun as always. The talks have started today, but not as planned. However one can always spend some extra time in the pool :)
<Morimando> hm well, i will try the Charset idea tomorrow, for now i'll leave it. Don't change something vital as long as the server is up and running ;)
<mirak> when you run mount command, is there a way to make the mount.FILESYSTEM be run as a particular user ?
<Morimando> at least not via ssh
<Dr_Willis> mirak,  you diont run a file system.. you can mount stuff as owned by specific users..
<Dr_Willis> mirak,  depends on the file system as to what options it has.
<Jimmey__> I've just installed kubuntu-desktop over a Dapper install - and I've actually got things to work. I'm such a bad-ass. And KDE's nicer than I gave it credit for.
<artis> ah well, i joined here by an accident really. so, wish you the very best (especially with making that last GPL draft even more boring to read). bye.
<mirak> Dr_Willis: that Fuse
<Jimmey__> *dapper server install
<funkja>  Hey guys, I have a problem. I "accidently" deleted my hostname out of my hosts file, and now I cannot do a sudo to fix it. I get this error: "sudo: unable to lookup ciryatan via gethostname()". It seems the solution to fix this is to add ciryatan into hosts but I cannot becuase i have to sudo to do that... Solutions?
<mirak> Dr_Willis: that's fuse. in the case of use you really run the file system since the file system is in userspace
<Weiss> funkja: boot with someting like your installation CD, drop to a shell, then edit the file
<Dr_Willis> mirak,  ok.. refering to fuse.. yea ive read about that.. never used it.. :P never seen a need for it. yet.
<funkja> okay, thanks Weiss
<Jowi> funkja: rescue mode
<Nameless`> linux is a bitch :/
<Nameless`> i so dont get this :(
<Jimmey__> Nameless, what's the problem?
<Nameless`> the logic behind it :(
<Nameless`> i'm trying to create a user that can't escape his homedir
<asdx> the normal ubuntu distribution does server too?
<Flannel> asdx: yep.
<asdx> cool
<Nameless`> i do adduser > convert user > i login via ftp and still can escape > i commit > now i can't escape anymore
<Dr_Willis> egads - not more 'chrooting users to their home dirs...' :P
<Flannel> asdx: and, you can convert ubuntu flavor X to ubuntu flavor Y with relative easy.
<Flannel> erm, ease even.
<asdx> it has an option for install as a server when i boot the disc right?
<NickGarvey> asdx: yes
<asdx> yey
<asdx> k
<Jimmey__> asdx, you type "server" at the boot prompt for a 5.10 install
<asdx> k
<pundai> so anyone know of a dapper bug where you can't log back in after you sleep/resume
<Orion_1> hi
<Flannel> pundai: search at launchpad
<blank_> how do i enter special characters into things in ubuntu, in windows I did ALT+number
<blank_> for example, ALT+165
<HymnToLife> blank_> Ctrl+Shift+code
<Morimando> Hehe server is back up and it's now running Ubuntu w/ a 2.6.16-cks10 Kernel :)
<HymnToLife> the code is to be typed in hexadecimal
<Orion_1> i have intel motherboard which has a built-in vga .. i ented to buy a new video card.. what do u recommend which is supprted nicely with ubuntu ?
<blank_> thanks HymnToLife
<Dr_Willis> Orion_1,  anything by nvidia - :P nothing by ati.
<blank_> in hex? wow...okay
<HymnToLife> blank_> in GNOME you can have an applet on a panel to type them with one click
<Jowi> Orion_1: depends if you got a pci, agp, or pci-e port on that card
<Morimando> Yeah nvidia is the best choice
<blank_> HymnToLife, yeah i know, that's cheap though, takes a while, i prefer typing the key, guess in windows it's easier
<Orion_1> i have agp
<TheFuzzball> who knows what groups you need to be in to access pmount?
<Jowi> Orion_1: nvidia :)
<HymnToLife> blank_> hex is technically easier than decimal, 2 digits insead of 4 :p
<Orion_1> does the agp video card, override the built-in vga
<Morimando> grab a GeForce 6600 GT, that card's okay for most things and not too expensive
<Jowi> Orion_1: you set that up in BIOS
<Dr_Willis> yea 6600 is good value
<Orion_1> i mean will the ubuntu use my video card rather than the built in
<Orion_1> aha
<Dr_Willis> Orion_1,  disable the onboard in the bios.
<Morimando> you have to disable the onboard in bios
<Morimando> ^
<Orion_1> can i disable the sound built in too?
<Orion_1> by bios
<Orion_1> I will ask them to do so
<Orion_1> tech
<Dr_Willis> yes - that should also be disabled in the bios if yiou have a 2nd sound card
<Orion_1> technicians
<Dr_Willis> learn how to do it youirself. :P its a 15 sec job.
<Orion_1> ok
<blank_> 
<blank_> what's up with that
<Orion_1> thats a good advice and will learn
<TheFuzzball> who knows what groups you need to be in to access pmount?
<blank_> decimal key I want in ascii is 164, in hex it's 0xA4, and when I type that, it's like, 
<Orion_1> so u recommend :  GeForce 6600 GT
<Morimando> sheesh there went my xchat ^
<Orion_1> is 128 MB GeForce ok for 3d games ?
<Morimando> Well depends on the graphic chip
<Morimando> And the game in question
<Orion_1> knowing that i have 512 MB RAM ab=nd will add a 1 GB more RAM
<mrbayHU> hello
<Orion_1> if i get  GeForce 6600 GT  ?
<seb_> can anyone help mount a usb camera not supported by gtkam?
<Blissex> Orion_1: 128MB GF5 and up pretty good.
<Morimando> the 128MB version works fine for me
<Dr_Willis> Orion_1,  you mean you will have a 1.5 gb of ram on the system?
<Blissex> Orion_1: how much money you got for a video card?
<Orion_1> willis yes
<Arrick> Dr_Willis, you good with apache2 on windows server?
<mrbayHU> i'm trying to update with apt-get.. if i enter install gnome, it removes the xorg and xserver packages. if i install xorg and xserver packages, it removes gnome. what can i do?:)
<mada> anyone with any success running airport extreme wifi cards under dapper flight 6 or 7?
<Blissex> Orion_1: Quake4 will require almost a 1GB.
<Dr_Willis> Arrick,  i know enugh to NOT even attempt to run apache on windows. :P
<Orion_1> Blissex : 40-50 $
<Arrick> huh?
<Arrick> I though apache was run on windows all the time
<Blissex> mrbayHU: leave things as they are as obviously both groups of packages don't have complete dependencies yet.
<gaby> #ubuntu.es
<Orion_1> the important thing is to be supported by ubuntu
<mada> Arrick: it is
<Dr_Willis> Arrick,  ive only toyed with apache. :) so i know dideel about the thing.
<Blissex> Orion_1: $40-50 is a bit low for a 3D card.
<Arrick> ok
<seb_>  sudo patch-2.6.16.16 #make menuconfig
<seb_>  --- whats wrong with this???
<TheFuzzball> who knows what groups you need to be in to access pmount?
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  whats that line supposed to even do?
<Orion_1> Blissex: I found a 128 MB Geforce around this price
<mrbayHU> but they have already killed each other.. :(
<gaby> hola
<Blissex> Orion_1: if you cant get it, try to buy a used GF4 4[246] 00 (no other GF4)
<Morimando> sudo patch -p1 < patch-2.6.16.16
<tritium> seb_: you likely need libncurses5-dev
<seb_> Dr_Willis http://www.brothas.net/~nugator/FujiFinePixandLinux.html
<Morimando> and then sudo make menuconfig
<Blissex> Orion_1: a GF new for that price is going to be really crap.
<Orion_1> ok how about the drivers for nVidia geforce.. is it easy to configure
<duckdown> `Hey guys..  I'm running dapper, and quite often now after system-updates its been requesting a reboot in the top of my screen.  What is constantly requiring reboots, and how neccessary are they?
<Flannel> TheFuzzball: google says plugdev
<Blissex> Orion_1: the NVIDIA driver is OKish, and anyhow is the only one that really delivers accel.
<scorchsaber> How would I resize my linux partition? I want to make room for 2 FAT32 partitions (One for FreeDOS, and the other as a shared partition for all the OSes to write to).
<mrbayHU> Blissex, and what can i do if they have already removed each other?:(
<Blissex> Orion_1: for a GF, make sure it is a GF4, GF5 or GF6, and most importantly that the memory is at least 128 bit WIDE.
<seb_> Dr_Willis cant find that package
<Blissex> mrbayHU: cry :-)
<Orion_1> thanx will make sure
<seb_> still cant mount camera
<Morimando> scorchsaber, use gparted
<mrbayHU> thanks :)
<Orion_1> I am taking notes :)
<Blissex> scorchsaber: dont do that without backups
<Blissex> mrbayHU: well, you can use 'apt-get' or 'aptitude' to reinstall
<scorchsaber> Blissex: How would I backup? I have no drive to write to, and the CDR-write stuff doesn't work
<Blissex> scorchsaber: the best way is to use a liveCD, like Knoppix or Gnoppix, and do the resizing from the LiveCD
<scorchsaber> Gotcha
<mrbayHU> yeah, i'm using it.. but as i said, if i apt-get install gnome, it removes the xorg packs. when i do the same to xorg, it removes the gnome packs.. :)
<Blissex> scorchsaber: if you are mad not to have a backup drive, you can be extra super mad and do a resize without a backup too.
<scorchsaber> I'll be asking questions then. By the way, is gparted already on the live CD?
<Orion_1> thanx all see u
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  im thinking you are very confused..  sudo patch-2.6.16.16 #make menuconfig   - SEEMS to me to be  a command.. then the path (from thebash shell) then a #, then anotehr command.. which is way messed up
<Blissex> mrbayHU: then leave it alone.
<mandavi_> hi, i installed apache2, but when i want to open awstats.pl firefox asks me with what application do i want to open it... - what am i doing wrong?
<scorchsaber> by Live CD, I mean the Ubuntu live CD
<xbox_guru2> how do  install linux drivers onto my computer
<tritium> xbox_guru2: which ones?
<Morimando> Dr_Willis, wouldn't the syntax be patch -p1 < patch-2.6.16.16 rather than the one posted?
<seb_> Dr_Willis I dont understand?
<scorchsaber> is gparted on the ubuntu live CD?
<xbox_guru2> I have a linux driver for my network adapter
<xbox_guru2> not windows, linux
<TheFuzzball> I don't have a group called plugdev
<scorchsaber> Is there gparted on the liveCD?
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  im thinking you are miss-reading the docs/instructions.
<Dr_Willis> Morimando,  if he evenhas the kernel source and stuff installed.
<scorchsaber> it's a simple question.
<xbox_guru> tritium: they are linux drivers not windows drivers
<seb_> Dr_Willis Is there a way I can mount it??
<Morimando> Dr_Willis, right... i thought he had
<xbox_guru> tritium: what do I have to run from the terminal
<Drac|Mac> What... what the hell?! My firefox start page just changed to arizona.edu! How?! The only site I've been to since it hadn't changed was a no-ip.com redirect...
<scorchsaber> Is there gparted on the Ubuntu Live CD?
<selinium> any ideas where the local panel properties are stored?
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  may want to check the ubuntu wiki/forums and see if anyone else has got it working.. and writtten some better docs on it.
<tritium> xbox_guru: are you sure ubuntu doesn't support it already?
<TheFuzzball> Flannel, how do I create a group called plugdev?
<xbox_guru> tritium: i'll try unplugging it and pluging it back in
<Flannel> TheFuzzball: does one not already exist?
<Jowi> xbox_guru: what are you trying to connect?
<xbox_guru> its a netgear wg111v2 usb adapter
<tritium> xbox_guru: also look at output of dmesg and lspci
<TheFuzzball> no
<scorchsaber> ah, whatever. I'll just use gparted from this anyway
<Jowi> xbox_guru: have you looked at the wifi wiki?
<facugaich> How can I stop Gnome?
<Jowi> !wireles
<ubotu> Jowi: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<seb_> Dr_Willis sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera -t vfat -o umask=000 --- i get an error msg that says sda1 not bloc??
<xbox_guru> no
<Jowi> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<scorchsaber> no biggie..unless linux gets trashed
<Morimando> scorchsaber, if the live cd doesn't have gparted, grab a knoppix cd and use kparted
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  you sure the camera is even on sda1 ? it maybe sdb1 or similer. do a 'sudo fdisk -l' and see where its at.
<Jowi> xbox_guru: have a look at the pages ubotu spat out
<seb_> Dr_Willis I searched google but Ijust found the page i posted earlier
<Drac|Mac> Even stranger! Firefox's settings show that the start page HASN'T changed!
<scorchsaber> Morimando, I have no way to burn a CD
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  that page you posted is WAY old..
<TheFuzzball> Flannel, what would it's home dir be?
<Jowi> Drac|Mac: i thought of something, if it isn't sorted yet. there is also possibility to install "gnome-power-manager" and set HDD timeouts in there.
<Morimando> scorchsaber, sheesh..
<scorchsaber> sorry man
<xbox_guru> Jowi: I have the LINUX driver for the card, all I need to know how to do is install it.
<scorchsaber> I just hope I don't lose my programming in the process--wait
<Morimando> scorchsaber, well then... you got to be brave *grin*
<scorchsaber> How do I mount a floppy?
<scorchsaber> I might be able to save the code
<Morimando> scorchsaber, mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<seb_> Dr_Willis It doesnt appear listed
<scorchsaber> thanks morimando
<mrbayHU> but why is gdm removing xorg?
<Jowi> xbox_guru: you intend to use ndiswrapper?
<xbox_guru> jowi: no, I have a linux driver and don't need to use ndiswrapper
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  check the output of 'dmesg' when you unplug/plugin the device and see if it mentions it.
<mrbayHU> i mean, gdm cant run without xorg, then why is gdm removing it?
<TheFuzzball> ok, to mount my device I have to run sudo pmount /dev/sda1/, then when I try to view /media/sda1/ it says "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sda1_"." how do I fix this?
<facugaich> How can I 'shutdown' Gnome?
<Morimando> TheFuzzball, add the "user" option in fstab (or users, not sure) if it's fat you may need the option "umask=000" in fstab
<seb_> Dr_Willis [4299996.776000]  usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 54
<seb_> [4299996.966000]  usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 55
<seb_> [4299997.100000]  input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [062a:0000]  on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1
<Jowi> xbox_guru: i don't have a netgear card, so I can only give you an advice and not a full solution. If I need to install a driver, I plug in the device then go to http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ and follow the instructions, read what driver it needs and type "sudo insmod mymodulename" or "sudo modprobe mymodulename (for a temporary load of the driver)"
<jramsey> facugaich, do u want a text-only window?  if so, ctrl-alt-f1
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  that looks like you unpluged your mouse. :P not a camera
<jramsey> then alt-f7 to switch back
<seb_> Dr_Willis I know!!! but its the cam not the mouse
<TheFuzzball> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,unhide,noauto,unmask=000   $
<TheFuzzball> like that?
<Morimando> lol
<scorchsaber> Morimando- It's says it "can't read the superblock"
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  could test out the camera in some of the live cd's and the dapper live cd.
<seb_> Dr_Willis could it be that it doesnt detect anything??
<Jowi> xbox_guru: but that wiki that ubotu spat out is good.
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  the thing may be really odd and not easially detected.
<facugaich> jramsey, no, I want to shut it down and the restart, but not immediatly like it does with "ctrl+alt+backspace"
<xbox_guru> jowi: did you say unplug it or plug it in
<Morimando> scorchsaber, most likely the filesystem is incorrect then, try -t floppy or -t vfat ..
<Nullified> !dma
<Morimando> been ages since i last used a floppy
<Jowi> xbox_guru: plug it in.
<scorchsaber> Morimando- thanks
<Morimando> TheFuzzball, that looks correct to me
<xbox_guru> jowi: ok brb
<Jowi> ubotu: tell xbox_guru about wifi
<Morimando> TheFuzzball, but add a comma after uso9660
<TheFuzzball> k
<seb_> Dr_Willis its a fuji a310 not supported by gtkam
<Morimando> TheFuzzball, and with pmount you might want to leave "noauto" out?
<TheFuzzball> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660,user,unhide,unmask=000     0    $
<TheFuzzball> that look ok?
<scorchsaber> How do I use gparted to manipulate the linux partition?
<seb_> Dr_Willis is there a way to force mount it or something?
<TheFuzzball> err, still not working
<scorchsaber> It doesn't give any options--they are all grey
<scorchsaber> I don't suppose there is any way to unmount the linux partition while still using linux?
<scorchsaber> agh
<cafuego> nope
<Overand> This is a longshot and is largely unrelated, but does anyone here have the firmware update for the maxtor VA1010610-->VA1010630 SATA drive?  Maxtor sent me the *wrong update*  ... if you do, PLEASE message me.  you can't get it via maxtor.com, and they're closed right now so I can't call.
<cafuego> you _can_ mount ot read-only, though... but it's best to be in single-user mode.
<s|k> hi
<Garthex> can anyone help me with an error: "sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()"
<s|k> how can I get my ubuntu computer to see my slackware computer if they're both connected to the same router?
<calamari> hi
<Morimando> TheFuzzball, still the permission thing?
<TheFuzzball> yes
<scorchsaber> I need a way to modify the partition from the liveCD--but the liveCD probably doesn't have gparted. IS there any other partition editor that I can use that is included? Does fdisk do what I need to do (Resize linux partition)?
<calamari> I'm trying to print with the ttf-devanagari-fonts Samanata font.  The latin character portion looks great on screen, but parts of the letters are cut off when printed, even with PDF.  Any ideas?
<Morimando> have you read/write access to the folder you mount the disk to?
<cafuego> scorchsaber: The LiveCD does have a partition editor
<Morimando> (check with the disk unmounted)
<Flannel> scorchsaber: liveCD does have gparted
<scorchsaber> cafuego: I asked, and nobody answered. Thank you for answering the 7th time I asked
<scorchsaber> I'm off to resize
<scorchsaber> thank you all
<Overand> s|k: what do you mean by 'see' ?
<cafuego> scorchsaber: Soemtimes people don't know, somtimes they're not at the keyboard
<[TnJ] Baffo> hi all
<s|k> Overand: browse the files of one computer from the other
<Overand> s|k: NFS or Samba?
<xbox_guru> ok, all I need to know is how to install a linux driver
<Overand> either would work
<Garthex> can anyone help me with an error: "sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()"
<Overand> xbox_guru: that's actually not a straightforward thing
<[TnJ] Baffo> i have installed ubuntu, it is very good!
<Overand> Garthex: where are you getting that error?
<squidgy> Garthex:  what command did you try to sudo?
<Garthex> just running sudo in general
<s|k> Overand: are those programs?
<Overand> s|k: sort of.  they're networking protocols
<Garthex> in "etc/hosts" it only lists 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Garthex> i think that may be the problem
<s|k> Overand: how do I use them?
<Morimando> Garthex, is the line "127.0.0.1 localhost ubuntu" in /etc/hosts ?
<McNutella> uh oh, its me :D
<Garthex> without the ubuntu part
<xbox_guru> overand: ok, its a wireless usb network adapter
<Morimando> Garthex, add ubuntu
<Garthex> i can't
<McNutella> whats the command to see what users are added on my ubuntu please
<r0xoR> are the HPLIP drivers kernel level?
<Garthex> i'm not the owner of the file
<Overand> s|k: google NFS shares or hit wiki.ubuntu.com and search for NFS
<r0xoR> i just bought a new HP printer and i'm reading the HpPrinterHowto on the wiki
<xbox_guru> overhand: and I do have a linux driver
<s|k> Overand: thanks
<Morimando> Garthex, boot a live cd, mount the drive, change the file :)
<r0xoR> but my printer model is not in the list and it's not autorecognized
<Flannel> Garthex: reboot into safe/recovery mode at grub.
<TheFuzzball> Morimando, do you know how to fix this...
<Garthex> ok will do thanks
<r0xoR> linuxprinting.org says my printer works perfectly with HPLIP
<TheFuzzball> Morimando: cause' its quite annoying
<Flannel> Garthex: and add your hostname, not necessarily 'ubuntu'
<seb_> Is there not a way to mount the camera if its not detected?
<Morimando> TheFuzzball, have you checked if you got read/write permission on the folder you mount the drive to?
<Garthex> what would my hostname be?
<seb_> Nothing turns up by searching google
<tritium> seb_: if it's showing up in /dev, you can try pmount
<Morimando> Garthex, whatever you named your PC, if you didn't change it, it's most likely ubuntu
<Garthex> thanks
<r0xoR> i've got hplip installed
<r0xoR> hplip and cups are both in my startup services and they're both running
<Morimando> on a shell you see root@ubuntu for examplke
<Flannel> Garthex: at a terminal it's the stuff after the @
<Garthex> k
<jramsey> Garthex, it is in ur hosts file
<McNutella> and the command to get my ipaddress is ?
<xbox_guru> can anyone tell me what I need to do to install my usb wireless adapter's driver. I have a linux driver for it
<seb_> tritium can you give me the command line plz?
<TheFuzzball> Morimando: yes, I own it
<Flannel> jramsey: no, it's not.  his hosts file is hosed.
<Archville> Hi.
<jramsey> ohhhhh
<jramsey> Garthex, my host file has 127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost	ubuntu
<squidgy> Garthex: you can do a 'uname -a', and it's the second thing listed, after "Linux".
<jramsey> and some ip6 stuff that u dont need to start
<tritium> seb_: you'd have to know the device name, and then use "pmount <device name here>"
<mythica> Hi guys
<mythica> I am trying to get my usb quickcam pro 4000 webcam working
<Garthex> i made it "127.0.0.1 localhost ubuntu
<mythica> when I run lsusb it shows up
<mythica> does that mean its installed and it *should* be working ?
<seb_> tritium how do i find out the dev name?
<pundai> hey sladen i just updated to dapper and now there is no hibernate option in the logout menu
<seb_> tritium its usb if that helps
<jramsey> Garthex, 127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost	ubuntu
<Garthex> yay it works!
<Garthex> =D
<tritium> seb_: is it listed with lsusb?
<jramsey> Garthex, and make sure everyone has R access
<abarbaccia> hey all - how do i make a tar archive of all files, including hidden files in a directory?
<xbox_guru> can anyone tell me what I need to do to install my usb wireless adapter's driver. I have a linux driver for it
<thatfunkymunki> hey guys
<Morimando> TheFuzzball, hm.. hmm.. you fixed the comma after iso8859? the folder is yours? try adding "users" to the option list (plural, right) other than that i dunno what to do any more
<xbox_guru> what command do I need to run in the terminal
<seb_> tritium i see creative labs
<McNutella> and the command to get my ip address please
<jramsey> xbox_guru, was the driver built for the same version of the kernel?
<seb_> tritium i dont know if its the cam
<tritium> xbox_guru: you can install build-essential, and then build it (assuming you have source for it)
<McNutella> ipcionfig ?
<j1p> is there a way to add a program so that it can be run as root? some of my programs say command not found when i run them w/ sudo
<thatfunkymunki> how would i go about chmodding my ntfs mount so that my normal user can see it?
<tritium> seb_: most likely it is
<holycow> McNutella, ifcopnfig
<holycow> ifconfig
<McNutella> holycow: much thanks
<naut> WHat do I need to install to get libXm on breezy?
<mythica> can anyone help me with setting up my webcam
<seb_> tritium its bus 001 device 090
<xbox_guru> jramsey, tritium: I just got ubuntu yesterday, can you speak engligh :p
<seb_> tritium does that help ?
<jramsey> xbox_guru, where did u get the linux driver?
<Drac|Mac> Jowi, thanks for the tip. I'll look into that.
<xbox_guru> jramsey: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_hostif.php?hostif=USB&zoek=Show
<tritium> xbox_guru: sorry :)
<sorush20> hi guys is there any way I can increase the cache size for my java ?
<sorush20> java run time environment
<tritium> seb_: a bit
<Garthex> i'm having another problem where it doesn't recognize my ethernet port, only the "conexant HCF 56k modem (rev 08)" as the ethernet controller
<thatfunkymunki> how would i go about chmodding my ntfs mount so that my normal user can see it?
<xbox_guru> I got the netgear wg111v2 driver
<Nameless`> howto chmod a dir specific so only 1 person can access it?
<Sandman> how do I install the java RT   its downloaded already??
<seb_> tritium how to I pmount it ?
<Nameless`> kinda gah not figuring out the basics :/
<Sandman> new to Linux
<poningru> !tell Sandman about java
<jramsey> xbox_guru, can u check if the driver ends in .ko?
<jramsey> i mean the name
<poningru> Sandman: did you get that?
<sladen> pundai: oh?
<thatfunkymunki> nobody knows? :(
<Sandman> from a command line?
<sladen> pundai: what does  lshal | grep power_management.can_suspend_to_disk  show
<tritium> seb_: it's a webcam?  Sorry, I thought it was a digital camera.  You don't want to try to mount it.
<xbox_guru> jramsey: well I'm talking to you on a windows computer right now, i did read the text document and it is compatable with my kernel
<poningru> Sandman: yes
<seb_> tritium not a webcam, its a digicam
<poningru> thatfunkymunki: whats wrong?
<tritium> seb_: what model?
<seb_> fuji a310
<thatfunkymunki> i'm trying to mount my NTFS part in a way that my regular user can use/see it
<thatfunkymunki> without sudo
<poningru> !tell thatfunkymunki about ntfs
<seb_> tritium not supported by gtkam
<thatfunkymunki> no i know how to mount it
<thatfunkymunki> but i can't seem to be able to ls it without sudo'ing
<poningru> thatfunkymunki: that page has the instructions
<Dr_Willis> thatfunkymunki,  use the 'user' or 'users' option and set the umask in the fstab file - then the user can mount it.
<Garthex> i'm having another problem where it doesn't recognize my ethernet port, only the "conexant HCF 56k modem (rev 08)" as the ethernet controller and it also has TI's "PCI1410 PC card cardbus controller" but it won't recognize the internet
<tritium> seb_: let me see what I can find out
<thatfunkymunki> thanks a bunch guys :)
<xbox_guru> jramsey: i'll send you the readme's
<thatfunkymunki> i've pretty much figured mostly everything out
<thatfunkymunki> except for this little detail lol
<jramsey> xbox_guru, ok i will refrain from commenting on the "cough" OS u r using; basically if the driver supports the same kernel as breezy 2.6.12, u ought to be able to load it with sudo insmod dvrname.ko
<jramsey> but be forewarned ... if the driver was not built with a proper version of 2.6, it might not work at all
<BlueSwirl> How do I get gcc working on ubuntu? I've apt-got and installed, is there anything else I need to do?
<meepmeep> wow, an op-less channel, =)
<poningru> BlueDevil: you gotta apt-get install build-essential
<Flannel> BlueSwirl: once you have build-essentials, you're good to go.
<tritium> meepmeep: don't be so sure
<visik7> BlueDevil: apt-get install build-essential
<meepmeep> hehe
<xbox_guru> jramsey: what command do I need to run in the terminal to install it
<BlueSwirl> what's this BlueDevil stuff? ;)
<Jowi> BlueSwirl: tab-completion nightmare, that's what :)
<BlueSwirl> so, i would type "sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc"?
<jramsey> xbox_guru, caveat emptor ... and i mean it!!!  sudo insmod drivername.ko
<BlueSwirl> Jowi: that's okay then ;-)
<mythica> can anyone help me with setting up my webcam
<mythica> I am trying to get my usb quickcam pro 4000 webcam working
<mythica> when I run lsusb it shows up
<sladen> pundai: can you check your swaps partitions:   cat /proc/swaps
<thiago_> ls -l
<jramsey> xbox_guru, if you don't have a .ko file you must build it from source
<DarthClue_> ubunti newbie here...any place that references ubuntu management from a command line only perspective?
<xbox_guru> jramsey: it a zip file, it comes with the source but I don't see a .ko file
<jramsey> DarthClue_, "management"??  can u be more specific?
<meepmeep> if you do a google search for "apt-get howto", you'll get tons of stuff on command line package management, =)
<jramsey> xbox_guru, if there is no executable then u need to build it from scratch so boot ur ubuntu and do the following
<DarthClue> network configuration, firewall / iptables, package management
<jramsey> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Garthex> is there a way to find out what eth0 driver i need, it uses "PCI1410 PC card cardbus controller" and currently only recognizes "Conexant HCF 56k modem (rev 08)"
<BlueSwirl> cheers, jramsey
<naut> IS there some way I can find out what package would give me libXm?
<jramsey> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<BlueSwirl> jramsey, what's that last command do?
<jramsey> xbox_guru, export KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jramsey> xbox_guru, make
<jramsey> BlueDevil, it installs the linux headers ... the distro may not have all the headers one needs to make a driver
<BlueSwirl> shiny
<newbuntie> how do I change the settings that I get when running sudo hdparm /dev/hda ?
<jramsey> xbox_guru, got it?
<seb_> tritium any luck?
<tritium> seb_: what I've found seems to indicate that it's not supported
<Drac|Mac> Jowi, I forgot to mention that it did this even when the machine was very active...
<seb_> tritium theres no way to mount it using pmount like you said?
<xbox_guru> jramsey
<GTroy> how do you update xorg from terminal?
<Garthex> i'm having another problem where it doesn't recognize my ethernet port, only the "conexant HCF 56k modem (rev 08)" as the ethernet controller and it also has TI's "PCI1410 PC card cardbus controller" but it won't recognize the internet
<xbox_guru> jramsey: well I got that part, but how do I "make?"
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubotu> hmm... xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<GTroy> !update
<ubotu> GTroy: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tritium> seb_: only if it looks like a USB storage device
<jramsey> xbox_guru, make is a utility that will run the C compiler et. al. and build the driver ... here is a good reference with docs online http://www.tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/lkmpg.pdf
<Jowi> Drac|Mac: then I have to say I don't really know what's going on
<GTroy> my X is broken, and I (think) I need to update xorg before reinstalling nvidia driver
<jramsey> afk
<seb_> tritium Ive seen on a web site that it can be considered usb mass storage... do you know how I can do that?
<green_earz> Garthex: this link may be of help to find out the module name for the ether card > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<xbox_guru> jramsey: in the readme it says:
<xbox_guru> Build source code and insert modules.
<xbox_guru> 1. Unpack source code:
<xbox_guru>      tar -zxvf stack.tar.gz
<xbox_guru>      tar -zxvf drv.tar.gz
<xbox_guru> 
<xbox_guru> 2. Build and insert modules:
<xbox_guru>      cd ieee80211/
<xbox_guru>      make clean;make
<xbox_guru>      insmod ieee80211_crypt.ko
<xbox_guru>      insmod ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko
<xbox_guru>      insmod ieee80211_crypt_tkip.ko
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-69-221-116-128.dsl.akrnoh.ameritech.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tritium> xbox_guru: Sorry, had to quiet you for the long paste
<poningru> xbox_guru: dude please use pastebin
<poningru> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<tritium> xbox_guru: one second, and I'll get you back in business
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<jramsey> ubotu, tell xbox_guru about pastebin
<Garthex> is there a way to find out what eth0 driver i need, it uses "PCI1410 PC card cardbus controller" and currently only recognizes "Conexant HCF 56k modem (rev 08)"
<gteppel> I've installed cups and got my laser printer working however it seems like the margins are off, how do I change these?
<BlueSwirl> cheers all
* slackern tucks away the baseballbat again
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-69-221-116-128.dsl.akrnoh.ameritech.net]  by tritium
<GTroy> !xorg
<ubotu> from memory, xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<tritium> xbox_guru: you're good to go now :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<seb_> tritium how do I type the pmount command to try it out?
<jramsey> xbox_guru, so b4 the make enter the export cmd; then make, then do the insmod's but put sudo in front
<jramsey> make sure you install build-essentials and the kernel headers first
<green_earz> Garthex: again > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<McNutella> how can I turn on ssh server so I can log in.. or telnet?
<tritium> seb_: pmount <device name>, so you'd have to know which device it is (e.g. /dev/sda)
<tritium> McNutella: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Skwid_> anybody know of something to change the wallpaper with flickr photos ?
<McNutella> thanks tritium
<seb_> tritium yeah you said to type a command and i did
<seb_> tritium how do i know which dev??
<tritium> seb_: with which device name?  (that's not a literal command, as you must specify the dev yourself)
<Garthex> green_earz, thanks
<green_earz> np
<tritium> seb_: check the output of dmesg, and look at your logfiles in /var/log
<seb_> tritium  Yeah i know but witch device name do i use??
<xbox_guru> jramsey: what, remember I'm new to linux
<McNutella> tritium: when I install ssh, will it start automatically ?
<Flannel> McNutella: yes
<Jowi> McNutella: it should
<tritium> McNutella: sure will :)
<GTroy> how do I activate my wifi card from iwconfig?
<GTroy> since X is broken
<tritium> McNutella: you can always restart it with "sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart"
<sladen> GTroy: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid xyz
<seb_> tritium  [4302358.028000]  usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 27
<seb_> [4302365.694000]  usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 29
<seb_> [4302365.839000]  input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [062a:0000]  on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1
<tritium> green_earz: broken?
<GTroy> sladen, did that
<tritium> seb_: ack, please don't paste here, okay?
<McNutella> thanks very much again :)
<sladen> GTroy: sudo ifup eth1
<jramsey> xbox_guru, go here http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/text/Module-HOWTO and read the HOWTOS
<James296> can anyone here help me out and tell me how to install Ubuntu using a wireless internet connection through a wireless router?
<tritium> seb_: that's a mouse, unfortunately
<GTroy> sladen thans
<seb_> tritium  dont know what else i can do im going around in circles
<McNutella> tritium: and there is any config UI for it ?
<tritium> James296: is the wireless card auto-detected by ubuntu?
<Flannel> McNutella: no.
<James296> no it is not
<tritium> McNutella: no, not that I'm aware of
<seb_> tritium  i know you said to try lsusb earlier remember?
<seb_> theres no way of knowing?
<James296> its a Linksys Wireless G
<McNutella> port 22 aint it
<seb_> tritium  is it a lost cause?
<tritium> seb_: don't know for sure
<tritium> James296: you're talking aobut your card or router?
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  that camera is ON when you plug it in isent it?
<GTroy> ok sladen looks like I'm up
<James296> card
<James296> it doesnt detect the wireless router
<ompaul> seb_, if you have usb things going wrong rebooting can help now and again - but if something is not working then its launchpad.net time first search and second if no result to first report a bug
<sladen> James296: sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<clayg> In Open Office,anyone know if it's possible to have a formula that contains info from another file? Like a document that has total number that is taken from a field in a spreadsheet?
<seb_> Dr_Willis i dont understand what you said
<sladen> clayg: google for things related to "linking"
<seb_> Dr_Willis if you ask whether the camera is turned on, yes it is
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  the power to the camera.. does it need to be 'on'  (try it wuth the camera on and off)
<GTroy> do you have to uninstall a nvidia driver before reinstalling it?
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  it uses a removeable memory card? or just internal memory? whats the exact brand of camera?
<Flannel> McNutella: yeah.  Of course, thats configurable.
<seb_> Dr_Willis fuji a310
<James296> ok thanks, and also without using live-expert in the installation Ubuntu cant detect my graphics card for some reason
<McNutella> Flannel: how would this be done?
<seb_> Dr_Willis fuji a310
<James296> it comes up with a blue screen that it cant detect a display device...
<seb_> Dr_Willis with XD
<GTroy> anyone here good with nvidia drivers?
<Flannel> McNutella: editing things in /etc/ssh (sshd_config)
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  googling for that - shows a Webcam with that name.. this is a normal digital camera however?
<tritium> GTroy: have you used the ubuntu packaged drivers?
<McNutella> Flannel: cheers
<seb_> Dr_Willis yes a normal digital camera
<GTroy> tritium, i need the proprietary ones
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  i am looking at   http://www.bazon.net/mishoo/articles.epl?art_id=759 at the moment
<njan> GTroy, ubuntu has the proprietary ones packaged
<simp> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<tritium> GTroy: no problem.
<tritium> !tell GTroy about nvidia
<seb_> Dr_Willis I would like to mount it, but dont know what device it is
<GTroy> tritium the newest ones?
<njan> Most likely not.
<tritium> GTroy: not usually, no
<GTroy> tritium, ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-69-221-116-128.dsl.akrnoh.ameritech.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<James296> well?
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  from what i am reading.. theres experimental modules for it. that only work under the 2.4 kernel..   so you may want to be investing in a different cam.. or use a 7-in-1 media reader and just read the memory cards directly
<grout58> whats the best way to do wpa on ubuntu?
<tritium> GTroy: if they don't work for you, you can use downloads from nvidia.com, but we don't like supporting them here
<tritium> grout58: sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<GTroy> :(
<GTroy> ok, thanks
<tritium> !wpa
<ubotu> Enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<tritium> grout58: ^^
<_antineutron_> can anyone help?
<grout58> thanks
<josh__> i'm trying to remove a file with spaces
<James296> can someone PLZ help me?
<jramsey> _antineutron_, lots can help; what's ur question?
<njan> GTroy, the version of the nvidia drivers ubuntu package work just fine for me.
<josh__> how do i write that in linux syntax
<josh__> please
<_antineutron_> i am trying to change the ownership fro hda5 partition
<tritium> James296: what's up?
<njan> GTroy, I've never had any problems with them.
<James296> I use an Nvidia Geforce FX 5500 graphics card with 128mb of memory
<yusuf9> ? is it safe to use the universe, multiverse, and backport repositories ?
<_antineutron_> its fat32,
<GTroy> I can't get glx to work with a dual head njan
<tritium> yes, yusuf9
<Morimando> one more question: I reckon there's 3 users (including me) logged on to my server, must've forgotten to log off 2 of them when i left work. How can i logout the other 2 users via putty?
<James296> the Ubuntu installation cant detect it automatically
<GTroy> s' why I switched
<jramsey> ubotu, tell _antineutron_ about gparted
<Vennetar> yeah a file with spaces
<tritium> James296: what is it setting up X to use?
<Vennetar> how do i remove it
<Vennetar> via terminal
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  http://sourceforge.net/projects/fpix/ seems to be more up to date for info on that cam.
<_antineutron_> this is the command i am using sudo chown -R fkacani:fkacani hda5
<GTroy> njan, is there a way to update xorg through apt-get?
<yusuf9> tritium so different packages will not get dependency mangled and also you're confident that these packages aren't 'tampered with' ?
<James296> it doesnt say it just says on a big blue screen it cant detect any display devices...
<tritium> yusuf9: yes
<James296> this is if I have Ubuntu automatically install it
<yusuf9> thanks tritium
<green_earz> josh__: rm "file name here"    put the file name between "    "
<YDSR> #ubuntu-es
<YDSR> # ubuntu-es
<tritium> James296: what do you mean?
<tritium> YDSR: trata "/j #ubuntu-es"
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  all the modules/drivers i seemt o be finding are for that cam in 'webcam mode' none seem to mention the usb-storage features/or propblems.
<Vennetar> put it in
<Vennetar> " "
<YDSR> #ubuntu-es"
<Morimando> nobody knows how i can logoff the other users connected to my server?
<tritium> Morimando: how are they logged on?
<yusuf9> Morimando depends if they're supposed to be logged in :  )
<seb_> Dr_Willis ok, well thanks anyway. I think well have to get an XD card reader and try to transfer the photos that way
<Vennetar> i try sudo rm "file name" no dice
<seb_> Dr_Willis Its cheaper than buying another cam anyway
<Morimando> tritium, i think locally, must've forgot to log out when i left
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  Ghpoto homepage mentions the '330' version of that cam as working.
<Dr_Willis> seb_,  could have it pluged in as ya boot up - some usb devices are pick that way. and need to be in from the start,
<seb_> Dr_Willis yeah, 330 works with gtkam too, ill try rebooting...
<tritium> Morimando: you can kill their shell
<yusuf9> Morimando kill the pid by sending a hangup signal
<ozzloy> does the next version of ubuntu improve the firefox sound issue?
<Morimando> hm sounds good :)
<sstchur> I've got Windows XP running under VMware, and I'm wondering what the best way to get internet access in XP is?  I'm using wireless in my Xubuntu host system.
<YDSR> proceso hijo termino con estado 1???
<YDSR> q significa?
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<yusuf9> when you kill a login shell , all sub-process' die
<RandolphCarter> unless they're screens, which are magical
<_harm> how do u spell koffie?
<Morimando> Where can i see on which terminal they are logged on?
<_harm> caffee?
<Dr_Willis> the screen pixies take care of screen :P
<tritium> YDSR: not a big deal.   A child process was killed.
<yusuf9> well you know the username right?
<RandolphCarter> Morimando: 'w' might tell you
<Morimando> yes i do
<Morimando> w?
<yusuf9>  ps -fu username
<RandolphCarter> yeah, the command 'w'
<RandolphCarter> tells you about login sessions :)
<yusuf9> kill -HUP 'pidhere'
<YDSR> y no podre hacer mas nada?
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<yusuf9> man w ; man who ; man kill ; man login ;
<YDSR> and now?
<Morimando> hmz would be easier just logging them off somehow
<yusuf9> ok peace to all - thanks for your help
<YDSR> tritium and now???
<blanky> how can I get KDE 3.5 on ubuntu/kubuntu
<tritium> YDSR: what was the process?
<crazy_penguin> bye. Good night
<YDSR> actualization de ubuntu
<YDSR> and Synaptic pack
<tritium> YDSR: it's hard to tell what happened there.  Can you please logout/login
<needlez> can someone please in a step by step process help me get the new firefox running?
<ompaul> !tell needlez about ff1.5
<ompaul> needlez, read the note from the bot
<needlez> will do, thank you :)
<YDSR> ok.. thanks... see ya
<squidgy> !tell squidgy about ff1.5
<Bilange> squidgy: by the way, you can also just say "ff1.5" in private with ubotu, it will make the same result
<sorcre> Hello, if I download Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Flight 7 can I upgrade it with apt when a never version comes out? or will I have to re-install ubuntu?
<Bilange> sorcre: you can just upgrade with apt, sure
<HymnToLife> sorcre> yes you can
<snowfaked> anyone knows a extension for firefox that i could use to 'blog urls'? for example if i see interesting url i could send it to the list on my server?
<Bilange> actually, once in a while sometimes you should see an icon in the tray saying that theres some updates available, once in a while
<snowfaked> there's plugin that syncrhonizes bookmarks with ftp but i don't want to share all of my bookmarks with everyone else
<sorcre> Thanks. Hmmm, 1 last thing. Is the 64 bit version of Ubuntu worth the trouble? (if there is any... 64 bit FreeBSD was hell)
<zithowa> how do I get a list of listening ports?
<snowfaked> lsof -i |grep LISTEN
<zithowa> snowfaked: thanks
<awesometaylor> hey guys how can i edit my gnome menus?
<Blippe> alacarte!!!
<awesometaylor> thank you
<pyrotic> Ok, I have come prepaired with Terminal open and Error posted in Pastebin!.. Anybody prepaired to help me? :) -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14038 --
<ompaul> sociopath, question for your question, desktop or server?
<grout_> anyone know when dapper will come out?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<Bilange> grout_: 1st of june :)
<squidgy> Hi!  Is there a way to configure gnome terminal settings so that text-mode emacs ('emacs -nw') works with all of the control keys, etc.?
<scorchsaber> Whoohoo! Gparted didn't totally destroy my hard drive!
<richiefrich> did they fix the bluetooth?
<scorchsaber> Thanks for all the help
<richiefrich> support?
<grout_> what will be some of the biggest new things in dapper?
<richiefrich> grout_, what blutooth
<anthony_> can anyone help me please
<richiefrich> bluetooth
<pyrotic> tell grout_ about !dapper
<anthony_> i just installed the wine application on my ubuntu gnome computer
<ompaul> grout_, long life, shineyness, more l10n stuff and more and more
<grout_> wpa?
<scorchsaber> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<anthony_> and i just installed a program to test out
<scorchsaber> huh
<anthony_> but i dont hae an icon on my desktop for the application the application ran perfectly fine but how can i access it from now on ?
<pyrotic> Anybody read my pastebin and is willing to help?? -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14038 --
<ompaul> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<jramsey> anthony_, how did u install wine?
<richiefrich> anthony_, what app?
<Drac|Mac> Check out what I'm working on! http://72.29.83.152/~thehap/glitch/macscreen.png ( Xfce WM, Xfce panel on the side, hiding, Xfce taskbar on the bottom, also hiding, GNOME-Panel on the top, and Nautilus on the desktop. Altered icons - desktop/nautilus icons soon to come. :D)
<snowfaked> anthony_: open nautilus (file browser) and search for the app, and drag it to desktop/panel
<anthony_> i installed wine
<anthony_> easily
<RandolphCarter> nice Drac|Mac
<snowfaked> Drac|Mac: but but, you can install mac on your pc! :)
<anthony_> on screen instructions
<anthony_> snowfaked open up nautilus
<pyrotic> I guess nobody can help me... toodaloo once again...
<Diego> Can anyone tell me, whats the default root password for Ubuntu?
<mjr> Diego, there is none
<richiefrich> anthony_,  or u can run --->  wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<snowfaked> pyrotic: install drivers
<pyrotic> snowfaked already did.
<jramsey> Diego, use sudo
<richiefrich> anthony_, it's in there
<Diego> so its
<Diego> root/sudo
<snowfaked> pyrotic: doesn't seem to work
<zithowa> what do I need to do to set up my machine to know that it's a host of whatever.com?
<richiefrich> Diego, sudo -Ha
<snowfaked> pyrotic: do you have ati or nvidias graphics card?
<richiefrich> Diego, sudo -Hs
<pyrotic> diego use sudo, and if it gets annoying, just type sudo -i and then your password, and then when you want to go back to your user, type exit
<jramsey> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<pyrotic> snowfaked nVidia.. and don't have ubotu tell me about nVidia please, I already installed the latest drivers, that I could...
<Bilange> tip: you don't have to type "exit" to get out of a shell, just hit ctrl+d
<richiefrich> !help
<Diego> so I cant log in as root?
<richiefrich> Diego, u can
<needlez> is there a way to test resolutions, but not actually set them. like in windows, you click on the resolution, and if it works you can keep it, but if it doesnt work (for instance, if your monitor doesnt go that high) it will automatically go back
<jramsey> Diego, sudo runs cmds as root
<richiefrich> Diego, sudo -Hs  <-- i tyhink
<pyrotic> snowfaked To be honest, I got frusterated with it... and just used easyubuntu for the videocard.
<snowfaked> pyrotic: ok don't know about nvidia, but clearly you don't have 3d acceleration turned on
<HymnToLife> !tell Diego about root
<jramsey> Diego, /etc/sudoers if you get tired of entering ur password
<pyrotic> snowfaked yes a given, but.. how do I 'turn' it on.. hm?
<snowfaked> pyrotic: you sure it installed the drivers? i tried easyubuntu with ati but it couldn't find the driver .deb
<Diego> interesting
<Diego> Thanks guys
<Diego> also, one more quick question, I cant seem to get internet working with Ubuntu
<Diego> im on widows rightnow
<snowfaked> it installed it otherwise fine but didn't replace the Driver ati with Driver fglrx
<Ash-Fox> anthony_ is having a issue getting the appliation's desktop/start menu icons showing up after installing a application under wine. What he wants to know is, how does he refresh the menus/desktop to see the icons? (He's using Gnome) *repost since my ISP rudely disconnected me*
<Diego> the Network Connection Setup was the only thing that failed during the isntall
<Diego> install*
<Bilange> Diego: not by default-- this has one big advantage: hackers wont be able to try to get in via logging in from root, as the account is disabled. furthermore, the hackers have to guess a working/active username too! so this gets really secure in the end, and is worth the price
<pyrotic> snowfaked to my knowledge, it did, because before, I was having a different error with WolfET, now I am having this one, which on Windows, this error normally means, you need to update the Driver.. but.. I don't dare trying to udpate the driver and screw things over again.. unless sombody helps me..
<high-freq> is there any way to get a compiled kernel to look like ubuntu's fancy gfz on bootup?
<snowfaked> pyrotic: i guess if you type glxgears on your console it complains about the same error
<pyrotic> snowfaked also, I appologize if I am snappy, I have been dealing with this for quite some tme, and am getting quite agressive at the fact that I've tried almost every possible forum/link/installation and nothing seems to let me play my darned Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory :(
<richiefrich> high-freq, what do u want a splash screen
<richiefrich> high-freq, or a frambuffer?
<Diego> Where can I get some help with my Network Setup?
<HymnToLife> diego > here :)
<pyrotic> snowfaked Xlib: Extension "glx" missing on display ":0:0".
<snowfaked> pyrotic: yep, it looks like the driver isn't installed
<Bilange> pyrotic: I missed the problem, and wolfET works fine for me (on dapper)...
<pyrotic> snowfaked Herm...
<Bilange> so whats going on? glx missing?
<pyrotic> Bilange --http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14038--
<snowfaked> pyrotic: sorry i can't help you more on that as i don't have experience with desktop linux
<pyrotic> snowfaked No problem, thanks anyways.
<Diego> the Network Connection Setup was the only thing that failed during the install, and now, I cant get online using Ubuntu
<Diego> Im on Windows right now trying to figure it out ;o
<snowfaked> Diego: cable/wlan?
<Skwid__> hum, where can i change where my swap partition is located ??
<pyrotic> Bilange Not completely sure.
<HymnToLife> skwid_> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Bilange> pyrotic: what does 'fglrxinfo' tells you?
<pyrotic> Bilange the link displays the error that I am having.
<Diego> cable
<Bilange> yeah, i just read it
<richiefrich> pyrotic, u install the nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel?
<pyrotic> Bilange command not found.
<pyrotic> richiefrich Uhm... I think so?... any way to check, and if not, how to do so?
<snowfaked> Diego: do you know whether ubuntu finds your nic?
<Diego> Its quite strange, because it worked the past three times I was trying to isntall, while the install itself failed. But then the fourth and final tiem I fixed the problem, the install worked, but the internet did not
<richiefrich> pyrotic, with apt-get
<pyrotic> richiefrich "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel" ?
<Diego> I really want to get that working so I can get on Ubuntu, and then talk to you all from there ;]  would be much easier
<richiefrich> pyrotic, sure
<Bilange> looks like theres a necessary package missing, a package that handles 3d/opengl for your card... Im not sure of the package name though, but this contains the "fglrxinfo" i mentionned
<richiefrich> pyrotic, then did u change xorg.conf
<spikeb> pyrotic: can you pastebin your xorg.conf
<anthony_> how come when u install something via wine it always installs to the c drive
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  for nvidia ?
<Diego> snowfaked, I do not Im sorry
<pyrotic> richiefrich nvidia-glx is already the newest version
<anthony_> how can i get a shortcut to my desktop
<anthony_> for icons
<pyrotic> spikeb yes, what is the directory for that again?
<spikeb> pyrotic: /etc/X11 i believe
<richiefrich> pyrotic, ok had u modprobe nvidia
<Bilange> pyrotic: its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<snowfaked> Diego: ok when you boot into ubuntu check wheher ubuntu knows about the nic with 'ifconfig eth0'. you should see some output
<pyrotic> richiefrich modprobe?
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  then did u reboot, nvidia need a reboot
<pyrotic> spikeb Ok, one second.
<Diego> ah yes
<Diego> I did try that
<pyrotic> richiefrich yes I rebooted.
<Diego> and I did get some output
<spikeb> pyrotic: no problem. i see there are like eight other people helping you too :)
<snowfaked> Diego: and if you use dhcp you should have "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces
<richiefrich> pyrotic, to load the module , lsmod | grep nvidia
<richiefrich> pyrotic, what u get >?
<pyrotic> spikeb yes, its about time though!.. one second.
<snowfaked> Diego: after that try ifup eth0
<Bilange> since im an ATI user, ill let the nvidia guys help pyrotic :)
<Diego> ok
<pyrotic> Bilange Ok thanks anyways :)
<Diego> Ill try that
<richiefrich> Bilange, im an aTi guy too
<Diego> If it failes, Ill be right back ;] 
<snowfaked> Diego: wait a sec
<pyrotic> richiefrich nvidia_agp 7964 1, is the first line
<richiefrich> Bilange, i just know what others have done
<Diego> Yes?
<snowfaked> Diego: see whether you get ip with 'ifconfig eth0' again
<pyrotic> richiefrich second line is, agpgart 32328 1 nvidia_agp
<Bilange> richiefrich: since theres like 4-5 guys helping him, ill just watch :P
<Diego> I do not believe I do
<pyrotic> spikeb Ok, now to get that for you.
<Diego> I will go check
<richiefrich> pyrotic, thats the agp  u should have just         nvidia
<Diego> The thing is, Im dualbooting with a windows machine
<Diego> And the internet only works with Windows
<vladuz976> can you use groff to write mathmatical equations?
<Diego> So I have to now reboot to try it out on Ubuntu
<richiefrich> Bilange, yeah i should too
<spikeb> Diego: heh that is gonna be fun
<Diego> snowfaked, may I Private Message you?
<snowfaked> Diego: nah, lets talk in the channel and someone else might be able to help also
<brandon_> what's his problem?
<pyrotic> richiefrich hm...
<Kr0ntab> sup snowfaked .  how ya doin
<pyrotic> spikeb ok posting my xorg.conf
<spikeb> ok
<Diego> Alright, I just wanted to make sure that I have the things Im supposed to do correct, before I go through the entire REBOOT process and miss a step
<Diego> lol
<pyrotic> spikeb here you are - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14039
<squidgy> Anyone here have any idea about how to configure gnome terminal so that Ctrl+<left> and Ctrl+<right> generate the right codes to control Emacs in terminal mode, i.e., 'emacs -nw'?
<snowfaked> Kr0ntab: hi, i'm fine. little bit tired already as it's 1:22 am here
<ubuntu> hi, anyone know, where to get a driver for a canon printer ip 5000?
<paul123> can anyone tell me the command to access to a shared resource in a remote computer?
<Diego> sonipo, I am going to check ifconfig eth0
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<snowfaked> Kr0ntab: luckily i don't have to go to work tomorrow ;)
<Kr0ntab> well lucky you.
<Diego> If It does not have  an IP
<Diego> what do I do then?
<pyrotic> Bilange I use to be an ATI User, but linux didn't support my 9800PRO card... and plus it had some faulty issue's with it, so I sent it back... :(.. I miss it already...
<spikeb> alright
<richiefrich> pyrotic, ini your lsmod
<needlez> is there a way to test resolutions, but not actually set them. like in windows, you click on the resolution, and if it works you can keep it, but if it doesnt work (for instance, if your monitor doesnt go that high) it will automatically go back
<snowfaked> Diego: make sure you have dhclient3 program
<Diego> How would I go about doing that snowfaked ?
<spikeb> pyrotic: you need to install the nvidia proprietary drivers, and see if that helps
<pyrotic> richiefrich ok, ini my lsmod?..........
<Bilange> pyrotic: was it made by ATI or by another 3rd party company?
<pyrotic> Bilange Powercolor RADEON 9800PRO
<snowfaked> Diego: you should have dhcp3-client and -common installed (dpkg -l |grep dhcp)
<pyrotic> spikeb how do I do that?.. :)
<spikeb> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Diego> Well if I should, then Im assuming I do because I didnt recieve any errors during the install of Ubuntu
<snowfaked> Diego: you could also try to run dhcp manually, dhclient3 eth0
<Bilange> pyrotic: hmm... I bought a "real" ati card-- a Radeon 8500, and worked/detected flawlessly
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  u should also have    nvidia   too like this -->  nvidia
<spikeb> pyrotic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<grout_> how do i install a theme in gnome?
<pyrotic> Bilange congratulations, I'll be buying another one soon :)...256MB this time...
<AlinuxOS> hello people, is there some apt-get tricks to have only ubuntu-desktop programms?
<grout_> when i drag it into the themes window it says invalid file format
<pyrotic> richiefrich hm.. I'll show you my lsmod one sec.
<AlinuxOS> I would like to remove the rest
<snowfaked> Diego: also check /var/log/syslog for any error messages dhcp might give
<pyrotic> spikeb that better help me or I will be mad.... lol, jk jk :P
<AlinuxOS> not ubuntu-desktop depended programs.
<spikeb> pyrotic: haha i hope it does
<pyrotic> spikeb meeee too....
<richiefrich> pyrotic, sorry maybe they changed it in the newer version
<Bilange> pyrotic: but its curious that an ATI card isnt working with linux, its not like it was some old and obscure from Matrox or even SiS, for example
<spikeb> old and obscure matrox cards work well with linux ;)
<pyrotic> Bilange because they don't have hardware accelleration available for the 9600 or higher..
<Diego> alright snowfaked
<Bilange> spikeb: that was just an example, i dunno if it DOES work or not :)
<pyrotic> richiefrich here is my lsmod - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14040
<Diego> I think I am going to reboot
<Diego> and try it out
<richiefrich> pyrotic, ok
<Diego> hopefully Ill be joining you all from Ubuntu next time ;] 
<spikeb> Bilange: hehe
<pyrotic> spikeb I followed that one last night, didn't work.
<snowfaked> hardware acceleration for 9600 and higher?
<Diego> Thanks again snowfaked and see ya soon ;] 
<spikeb> pyrotic: oh
<pyrotic> snowfaked to my knowledge, they do not have drivers that have hardware accelleration for the 9600 or higher.
<snowfaked> Diego: ok no problem ;)
<snowfaked> pyrotic: i have mobile 9600 and it works fine
<spikeb> pyrotic: your xorg.conf is missing stuff though, it's not telling x to use the nvidia driver
<pyrotic> spikeb should I edit it..?.....
<snowfaked> pyrotic: at least enemy territory works well with high quality settings
<pyrotic> snowfaked oh?.. maybe it's 9700+.. ? :P
<igor> why is there no xorgcfg? how can i configure my xorg?
<slackern> I have 9800XT and the ubuntu packaged ones work fine but ati's own have better performance but are loads buggier.
<snowfaked> it says 'mobility radeon 9600 generic' ;)
<apokryphos> igor: edit the xorg.conf manually or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pyrotic> snowfaked Lucky duck, I had a 9800PRO 128MB and it wouldn't work.. now I have a 64MB MX/MX 400 nvidia geforce.. and it still wont' work!...
<spikeb> pyrotic: at the very least, Driver                "nv" needs to read "nvidia"
<pyrotic> spikeb Ok, the last time I did that, I got xserver error on boot...
<igor> apokryphos: thanks, say would you know where i could get something like gpm? so mouse in terminal
<spikeb> pyrotic: yeah, more troubleshooting ahead :)
<spikeb> i have to go, folks. be back later.
<pyrotic> spikeb *sigh*...have a good one
<apokryphos> igor: no idea I'm afraid
<richiefrich> pyrotic, what do u get if u type -->  modprobe nvidia    ?
<igor> apokryphos: thanks anyways
<richiefrich> pyrotic, do u get an error>
<pyrotic> richiefrich yes, unless I do it under sudo, then it enters to the next line
<snowfaked> although it would be nice if there were any games other than ut,quake and et where i could enjoy my mobility radeon 9600 + my new work laptop :>
<richiefrich> pyrotic, ok then u get no error>
<snowfaked> (and something else than tuxracer;)
<niki> is there a term command that i can use to view what kernel version i'm using?
<snowfaked> uname -r
<richiefrich> pyrotic, then do a  --> lsmod | grep nvidia
<snowfaked> niki: that was for you ;)
<richiefrich> pyrotic, do u see  two nvidia
<niki> ty snowfaked :D
<pyrotic> richiefrich yes I see nvidia and nvidia_agp
<richiefrich> pyrotic, ok u didnt have that other on loaded
<igor> how do i add a service so it will start at bootup?
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  now do the driver "nvidia" ijn xorg.conf
<tritium> igor: with update-rc.d
<igor> tritium: thanks
<richiefrich> pyrotic, then restart X
<pyrotic> richiefrich you sure?.. because last time I did that.. I got xserver error on boot... and had to go through a bunch of trouble to get it back
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  are u booting to X
<richiefrich> pyrotic, or the console
<pyrotic> richiefrich I assume it boots to X...
<richiefrich> pyrotic, i dont do that for that reason like u just stated
<pyrotic> richiefrich Ok, so what do you want me to do?
<richiefrich> pyrotic, it it wont load just change the Driver "nvidia"  back th "nv"
<grout_> when i drag it into the themes window it says invalid file format
<grout_> how do i install a theme in gnome?
<richiefrich> pyrotic, but it should load now that  u have the nvidia module loaded
<pyrotic> richiefrich how do I do that, if I can't get to the desktop?... what would be the command to do so...
<richiefrich> pyrotic, ?
<pyrotic> richiefrich Ok, I'll try it, if a last resort, I have another harddrive with Ubuntu on it I can load up on.
<richiefrich> pyrotic, u can use the live CD to  boot then mount  then edit xorg.conf
<AlinuxOS> hello, I yould like to keep all ubuntu-desktop dependent application and rmove the rest. Is there some apt-get triks ? Can someone help me?
<richiefrich> thats all your changing
<richiefrich> pyrotic, the modprobe wont hurt u at all
<pyrotic> richiefrich, Ok, I will... I'll be back, restarting x
<richiefrich> ok
<richiefrich> ill pray
<richiefrich> pyrotic, u could try Xnest
<richiefrich> too
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  startx -- /usr/bin/Xnest :1
<richiefrich> ok he left
<richiefrich> pyrotic, it loaded?
<richiefrich> i see?
<pyrotic> richiefrich Ok, it loaded the nvidia splash, which has never done before, but!... I still get the same Open_GL Error, when launching ET
<anthony_> i just donwloaded the new version of firefox on ubuntu
<anthony_> how can i install it ?
<lynx> join #Debian-co
<richiefrich> pyrotic, ok at least your using nvida now
<richiefrich> :)
<richiefrich> pyrotic, grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pyrotic> richiefrich yes, thank you... but I'd like to play my game :P
<richiefrich> pyrotic, ok
<richiefrich> n[
<richiefrich> np
<pyrotic> Failed to load GLX
<richiefrich> pyrotic, damn
<pyrotic> want me to join that Channel?
<richiefrich> if u want it's mine
<Jowi> pyrotic: is the glx module in xorg.xonf?
<richiefrich> i do lots of help there
<pyrotic> well I just need to get this darned game working!.. :P
<pyrotic> Jowi Hmm... want me to post my xorg.conf?
<Jowi> pyrotic: sure, or have a quick look
<pyrotic> Jowi I'm linux impaired... so I'd trust your judgement over mine.
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  if u want it's mine about the channel
<pyrotic> richiefrich I might, after a bit here...
<richiefrich> pyrotic, ok, it's nice
<richiefrich> pyrotic, but anyway, play your game
<Diego> hello
<pyrotic> richiefrich can't, same open_gl error, still trying to fix it..
<richiefrich> pyrotic, and ill look into that error
<Diego> Im back
<Diego> But regretfully, not on Ubuntuu
<pyrotic> jowi - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14041 -
<Diego> lol
<richiefrich> pyrotic, damn
<Diego> I still cant get it up
<pyrotic> Diego what is your problem?
<richiefrich> Diego, sounds like a personal problem :)  lol
<Jowi> pyrotic: nope, it's not there. "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<pyrotic> Diego *Hands Diego Virtual Viagra :)*
<Diego> yes!
<Diego> Alright guys
<Diego> thanks
<Diego> I hope she gives me a second chance
<snowfaked> it works?
<Diego> brb!
<pyrotic> jowi Nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<Diego> no snowfaked it doesnt lol
<h3h_timo> can anyone tell me how to extract a rar file that has a password?
<Diego>  Im on my brothers computer
<snowfaked> Diego: ok :)
<Jowi> pyrotic: good. now "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<pyrotic> Diego Good luck!
<Diego> so I can interact with Ubuntu while on here
<Diego> to try to trouble shoot
<Diego> If you guys dont mind helping me out ;] 
<Jowi> pyrotic: btw, which nvidia card you got?
<snowfaked> Diego: if we would we just wouldn't answer you ;)
<richiefrich> h3h_timo, use file-roller
<Diego> Indeed
<pyrotic> jowi nVidia GeForce MX/MX 400
<h3h_timo> yeah i tried.. it said it couldnt open it i guess
<pyrotic> jowi - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14042 -
<Diego> So what exactly should I try now?
<richiefrich> h3h_timo, unrar
<richiefrich> h3h_timo, unrar t   <-- to test
<Diego> I tried ifup eth0 and it said I didnt have permission
<snowfaked> Diego: try with sudo ifup eth0
<Diego>  I did
<h3h_timo> alright
<Jowi> pyrotic: post your xorg.conf again please
<propheteer> i tried to apt-get upgrade to dapper, but now my system won't boot.  how can i recover it from this breezy live cd?
<propheteer> is there any way for me to complete the apt-get upgrade?
<richiefrich> h3h_timo, unrar  p[password] 
<pyrotic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14041
<propheteer> right now, when i boot up, it gets to "detecting pcmcia devices" and freezes.  i don't have a pcmcia device on this machine.
<snowfaked> propheteer: boot from livecd, mount your root and then do chroot /therootdir
<propheteer> snowfaked, awesome
<Jowi> pyrotic: that's the new one?
<Diego> It sais "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<pyrotic> jowi Oh,... no.. one sec.. :)
<h3h_timo> richiefrich, whenever i do that it just gives me a bunch of crap
<richiefrich> Diego, seems like a kerenl issue
<Diego> and when I tried grub dhcp it just sat there and didnt respond
<richiefrich> Diego, what card do u have
<pyrotic> Jowi - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14043 -
<snowfaked> propheteer: you could also try to modify boot parameters
<richiefrich> h3h_timo, then it might be a bad file
<Diego> I coudlnt tell you off the top of my head
<richiefrich> Diego,  lspci
<Diego> but I bought an out of the box dell,
<snowfaked> propheteer: add "hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false"
<richiefrich> Diego,  your not on it sorry
<snowfaked> propheteer: (at least it works with debian;)
<h3h_timo> im not so sure
<snowfaked> Diego: did you see your card when doing ifconfig eth0?
<propheteer> snowfaked, it would probably be good to complete the apt-get upgrade first.
<propheteer> dist-upgrade that is.
<richiefrich> h3h_timo, do this --->  file <your.rar>
<propheteer> man...the default ubuntu look is terrible.
<richiefrich> h3h_timo, whats that say
<Diego> when I do lspci
<snowfaked> propheteer: yep, you can do it by booting, mounting the root, chrooting the root and then just typing the apt-get dist-upgrade
<pyrotic> propheteer I take offense to that, I love the default look :)
<richiefrich> Diego, yes to u remember?.
<Jowi> pyrotic: now, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" the driver should be "nvidia" and make sure glx module is chosen and when you get asked if DRI should be added, chose Yes.
<h3h_timo> richiefrich, bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<propheteer> it needs to be pretty and blue or something, like a mac. ;)
<richiefrich> h3h_timo, bad file
<snowfaked> propheteer: you can install macos on pc also ;)
<propheteer> snowfaked, how can i list my mountable volumes?  i'm brain dead tired right now.
<h3h_timo> okay.. thank you
<richiefrich> np
<snowfaked> propheteer: fdisk -l shows your partitions
<pyrotic> Jowi "Attempt to autodetect video hardware?"
<Diego> it sais "intel corp 82801BD PRO/100 VE (LOM)
<Jowi> pyrotic: sure, if it is wrong you will know
<snowfaked> i like the default theme now when i got a background image to go with it: http://vuokrapalvelin.net/snowfake/screenshot.jpg :)
<pyrotic> jowi nv or nvidia
<Jowi> nvidia
<richiefrich> Diego,  can u get in your kernel ?
<pyrotic> jowi for desired xserver driver
<snowfaked> Diego: sorry i probably missed it, what does ifconfig eth0 say?
<pyrotic> jowi nvidia I assume.
<Jowi> pyrotic: yes
<gnosticapex> Question: how do I fix "No RPM for this combination of URL and method" when I type in my modems IP? o.0
<pyrotic> Jowi asks to enter the amount of memory that can be used by my video card in KB... would that be like, 64000kb ?...
<propheteer> i set my girlfriend's xp system not to have desktop icons, and she just called me angrily asking how to put them back.
<Jowi> pyrotic: leave it blank
<propheteer> i was like, "i put launchers to everything you need on your launcher bar, why would you need icons on your _desktop_?"
<pyrotic> jowi - "Use kernel framebuffer device interface?"
<propheteer> my final response was telling her how to do it, and saying, "if you like useless clutter on your desktop, have at it."
<Diego> snowfaked: the first line said "link encap: Ethernet   HWaddr 00:07:  and a series of other numbers
<richiefrich> pyrotic, no
<squidgy> When I try to enable bash completion via ". /etc/bash_completion", I get the following error:  "bash: ld.so-1.7.0: command not found".  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Jowi> pyrotic: nah
<Diego> the secoind like : BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 MEtric:1
<Diego> and the other lines are just reporting 0s
<Diego> 0.0 kb
<snowfaked> Diego: ok, so it has loaded the driver about ok ;)
<Diego> etc
<gnosticapex> how do I fix "No RPM for this combination of URL and method" when I type in my modems IP? o.0
<pyrotic> jowi - keyboard variant? - :S
<pyrotic> jowi - leave blank I assume...?
<Jowi> pyrotic: yep
<Diego> snowfaked: So whats next? lol
<snowfaked> Diego: how about sudo ifup eth0?
<snowfaked> did it complain about something
<Diego> it said that thing
<pyrotic> jowi ok to the configuring the modules
<Diego> about ignoring unknown eth0=eth0
<pyrotic> jowi which ones should I select and deselect?
<snowfaked> Diego: what do you have in /etc/network/interfaces for eth0?
<propheteer> root@ubuntu:/# sudo apt-get update
<propheteer> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<propheteer> ??
<Jowi> pyrotic: you should probably have dbe, ddc, dri, extmod, freetype, glx, int10, record, type1, bitmap
<HymnToLife> propheteer> did you change your hostname recently ?
<pyrotic> GLcore is selected, bitmap is selected, dbe is NOT selected, ddc is selected, dri is elected, extmod is selected, freetype is selected, glx is selected, int10 is selected, record is NOT selected, type1 is selected, v4l is NOT selected, vbe is selected...
<Diego> mapping hotplu
<Diego> mapping hotplug*
<Diego> script grep
<Diego> map eth0
<richiefrich> pyrotic, u dont need Glore
<pyrotic> jowi now after you read through that, which should I deselect and select.. :)
<Diego> are the last three lines, and the only refering to eth0
<pyrotic> richiefrich well I hit enter on accident :|
<Diego> snowfaked, did you get that?
<richiefrich> pyrotic, u can del it later
<richiefrich> pyrotic, in xorg.conf
<Jowi> pyrotic: select all but v4l. should be safe bet
<snowfaked> Diego: you don't have 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' as last line?
<pyrotic> richiefrich k.
<Diego> no i do not
<pyrotic> jowi I just left it as it was.. is that ok?.. lol
<propheteer> HymnToLife, nah.
<richiefrich> pyrotic,   type1  freetype  glx
<propheteer> but why does that matter?
<snowfaked> Diego: and you did you dhcp for your network right?
<pyrotic> jowi I accidently hit enter :(
<Jowi> pyrotic: probably :)
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  thats all i use
<snowfaked> Diego: and not static ip's?
<pyrotic> jowi ok, it's done, now what.
<propheteer> i mean, my host name is "ubuntu" right now because this is the live disk.
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  and  dbe
<HymnToLife> propheteer> look at your /etc/hosts and check if the 127.0.0.1 line is mentionning the correct hostname
<Jowi> pyrotic: did you install nvidia-settings?
<gnosticapex> how do I fix "No RPM for this combination of URL and method" when I type in my modems IP in firefox :o
<Diego> snowfaked, the modem is conneted to a router, of which I am the first connected,  I do not believe Comcast assigns static Ips
<pyrotic> jowi Uh... sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings ?... I dunno ? :S
<propheteer> root@ubuntu:/# su -
<propheteer> configuration error - unknown item 'QUOTAS_ENAB' (notify administrator)
<propheteer> configuration error - unknown item 'NOLOGIN_STR' (notify administrator)
<propheteer> configuration error - unknown item 'ENV_HZ' (notify administrator)
<propheteer> configuration error - unknown item 'CHFN_AUTH' (notify administrator)
<propheteer> configuration error - unknown item 'CLOSE_SESSIONS' (notify administrator)
<Jowi> pyrotic: try :)
<propheteer> doh...oops.
<Diego> but what do you mean did I "do dhcp"
<tritium> propheteer: use pastebin!
<HymnToLife> !tell propheteer about pastebin
<pyrotic> !tell propheteer about pastebin
<snowfaked> Diego: ok. then you could try to add 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' at the end of the file
<propheteer> xchat doesn't take out carriage returns?  wow.
<HymnToLife> pyrotic> u g0t pwn3d ;)
<pyrotic> hymtolife I noticed ;)
<Jowi> pyrotic: which kernel are you using? 386, 686 or k7?
<Diego> then what snowfaked
<richiefrich> propheteer, it never didi
<Diego> How would we check if that worked?
<propheteer> richiefrich, ??
<pyrotic> jowi Uh.. Uh.. Uh.. probably one of those three... :).. No idea :|..
<propheteer> richiefrich, vision does, i'm surprised xchat doesn't have that feature.
<richiefrich> <propheteer> xchat doesn't take out carriage returns?  wow.
<Diego> also snowfaked The file is read only
<Diego> I cant seem to edit it
<propheteer> richiefrich, yes, why does saying "it never did" make sense?
<Jowi> pyrotic: "uname -a" will tell you
<snowfaked> Diego: you can edit it with sudo nano /etc/...
<propheteer> what's going on with my "hostname"?
<richiefrich> propheteer, because xchat never did
<x_o1> Where do I put commands I want to run on boot?
<propheteer> i never said it did!
<pyrotic> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Fri Apr 28 13:13:44 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<propheteer> richiefrich, you're not making any sense.
<x_o1> Should they go in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh?
<snowfaked> Diego: but the right way is probably by double clicking on the upper right hand corner of the screen and opening network connections and selecting configure. but it does basically the same
<propheteer> it's like 90 degrees in san francisco today.
<bimberi> x_o1: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Jowi> pyrotic: "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386"
<richiefrich> propheteer, because xchat never did  <---  take out carriage returns
<HymnToLife> propheteer> the thing is, why would it ?
<HymnToLife> there are carriage returns to it keeps it
<bimberi> x_o1: :)
<richiefrich> propheteer, is that clear
<pyrotic> jowi already newest version, I installed those last night
<HymnToLife> how would you react if it was removing letters ?
<I_Eat_Plastic> Has anyone ever bought skypeout minutes?
<BlackHand> hi
<propheteer> richiefrich, that doesn't make sense though.  i said "wow" about xchat not taking out carriage returns.  obviously i would assume that since it doesn't now, it never did.
<Jowi> pyrotic: oops "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-686"
<BlackHand> dotdeb repos is a recomended repo for ubuntu ?
<duckdown> `Hey guys..  I'm running dapper, and quite often now after system-updates its been requesting a reboot in the top of my screen.  What is constantly requiring reboots, and how neccessary are they?
<propheteer> richiefrich, it's clear, it just doesn't make sense.
<Jowi> pyrotic: "uname -m" please
<pyrotic> jowi installing at the moment
<richiefrich> propheteer, xchat never did or does take out carriage returns
<Jowi> pyrotic: after it's done, reboot and cross your fingers
<Diego> ok snowfaked I appended the lines to the filee
<pyrotic> Jowi Okily Dokily... want me to do uname -m before I reboot after it installed?
<pyrotic> jowi installs*
<snowfaked> Diego: you cna also add 'auto eth0' there on separate line
<propheteer> richiefrich, lol
<propheteer> you're a funny guy.
<Jowi> pyrotic: nah. it will be fine
<HymnToLife> duckdown> reboot requests often mean something regarding your kernel was change
<HymnToLife> +d
<pyrotic> Jowi Mk. Almost done.
<snowfaked> Diego: after that, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<propheteer> richiefrich, your comment would make sense if i had added "anymore" to my original question.
<pyrotic> Jowi I would kiss the guy on the lips whoever made Cable internet... ok.. maybe not that great... but.. I'd give him a hearty handshake :D!
<Jowi> pyrotic: hehe, well, after your reboot we will make sure it works ok. then you can thank me
<propheteer> doh!  i already _am_ root.
<pyrotic> Jowi if it doesn't, I'll hop on my other harddrive with Ubuntu, and yell at you okay? :D ;)
* Jowi prepares the earplugs
<richiefrich> propheteer, anyway your problem
<pyrotic> Jow ;)
<pyrotic> Jowi ;)*
<pyrotic> Jowi this computer does not like this keyboard...
<richiefrich> propheteer, those errors, thats in your profile
<pyrotic> Jowi Ok, Reboot time, I may be back!...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Jowi> pyrotic: hopefully
<richiefrich> propheteer,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147634
<propheteer> richiefrich, but do you understand what i meant now?  simple semantic issue.
<propheteer> richiefrich, apt-get is working now.
<propheteer> i'm going to finish and then see what that accomplishes.
<richiefrich> propheteer, those errors configuration error - unknown item 'QUOTAS_ENAB' (notify administrator)
<richiefrich> propheteer, that wasnt you? that posted them
<propheteer> richiefrich, oh.  well, it's not an issue for me.  i was trying to run sudo when i'm already root.
<kar-tar_> so I just downloaded and built vim7.0... anyone know how to set up gvim?
<propheteer> are any of you guys going to buy the nokia 770 with google talk on it?  it's exactly what i've been looking for.
<Diego> Id like to thank everyone for the help
<vitry> root@nen:~/sancho-0.9.4-57-linux-gtk-java # ping 127.0.0.1
<vitry> PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<vitry> From 10.10.58.1 icmp_seq=1 Packet filtered
<vitry> From 10.10.58.1 icmp_seq=2 Packet filtered
<vitry> From 10.10.58.1 icmp_seq=3 Packet filtered
<vitry> --- 127.0.0.1 ping statistics ---
<vitry> 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 2008ms
<richiefrich> propheteer,  those errors come from --> /etc/login.defs
<tritium> !tell vitry about pastebin
<richiefrich> propheteer, if u want to fix them
<vitry> why I don't can conect to my lo
<abarbaccia> hey all - how do i reinstall grub? its just printing the word grub 1000 times when i go to boot
<richiefrich> vitry, can u ping anything else
<Jowi> vitry: software firewall installed that blocks pings maybe?
<HymnToLife> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, -->  grub
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, -->  root (hd0,0)
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, -->  setup (hd0)
<zithowa> what's a good way to do a search within several text files?
<vitry> Jowi, I'm no thing any rules in iptales
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: do i boot into knoppix first or something then chroot?
<pyrotic> Jowi *Walks up and gives him a HEARTY HandShake
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, yes
<awesometaylor> hey guys what is a command to give /home/taylor/music files write permission
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: great
* Jowi removes his earplugs
<pyrotic> Jowi It works :D
<Jowi> pyrotic: positive news then :)
<pyrotic> Jowi you are GENIUS!
<pyrotic> Jowi Thank you, THank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, I can paste bin this if I must!... :)
<Zeus`> How come I do not have persmission to view my windows partition
<Zeus`> there is a link on it on my desktop
<Zeus`> but I cant view its contents?
<pyrotic> Zeus` have to be root
<richiefrich> Zeus`, how'd u mount it
<Jowi> pyrotic: enjoy your gaming :) need some sleep real soon now
<richiefrich> pyrotic, not true
<Zeus`> It was automatically mounted I believe
<pyrotic> Jowi Oh I will.. and I'll be back another day for anothe rproblem!.. take care, thanks again.
<Zeus`> I just loaded up, and there it is
<Zeus`> sitting there
* Jowi waves
<Zeus`> Is there a way to automate this sudo thing?
<richiefrich> Zeus`, what line u have in /etx/fstab
<pyrotic> Richiefrich I was just trying to be smart, why do you make me look dumb!.. :P... thanks for your help as well, I'm outta here... L8R3z...
<richiefrich> Zeus`, what line u have in /etc/fstab
<BlackHand> hi, somebody use dotdeb repos in ubuntu ?
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  later
<kar-tar_> Zeus, ntfs?
<pyrotic> Zeus` "sudo -i" (Enter your password) and to exit, type "exit"..
<richiefrich> lol
<richiefrich> Zeus`, what line u have in /etc/fstab
<pyrotic> ~~--POOF--~~ (He's gone.. but he will return, for more assistance will be needed... :) )
<Zeus`> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<richiefrich> Zeus`,  ok try this
<HymnToLife> !tell Zeus` about ntfs
<richiefrich> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222                    0 0
<richiefrich> Zeus`, ^^
<richiefrich> HymnToLife, u broke him
<richiefrich> :)
<HymnToLife> heh, we hve a nice bot with lots of stuff in memory
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: it tells me selected disk does not exist when i say root(hd0,0) -- how do i print partitions and such
<HymnToLife> so why not use it ?
<richiefrich> HymnToLife, i see
<rox> hi all
<richiefrich> HymnToLife,  but u pwned him
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, u mount your /boot
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: its all in the /
<richiefrich> ooh
<Zeus`> ok the script they have here, assumes that I have no entries in fstab, and that the partitions are not already mounted. Except, they are and I do have entries in Fstab
<richiefrich> u at -->  grub>
<Zeus`> how would I prepare my system to use the script correctly?
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: yes
<HymnToLife> Zeus`> hold on, I'll tell you what to put in your fstab line instead of defaults
<Zeus`> ok
<richiefrich> Zeus`, /dev/hda2       /media/hda2  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222                    0 0
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, hmm
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, do this
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: i'm confused - how do i get it to list all the devices?
<richiefrich> qujit
<richiefrich> quit
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, idk, what drives u have ?
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, like hda hdb?
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, like sda sdb >
<HymnToLife> I usually put ro,user,auto,gid=100,nls=utf8,umask=002
<h3h_timo> what is the best messenger for icq?
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: sda1
<richiefrich> gaim
<abarbaccia> sda
<abarbaccia> sda2, sda3 (2 is swap, 3 is home)
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, whats  in your grub.conf
<Zeus`> ok richiefrich how do I make sure that I corrected the problem?
<richiefrich> abarbaccia or in mene.lst
<Zeus`> Ive already edited the line
<HymnToLife> Zeus`> then close the file and run sudo mount -a
<richiefrich> Zeus`, then umount /media/hda2
<richiefrich> Zeus`, then mount /media/hda2
<richiefrich> Zeus`, u must unmount 1st
<HymnToLife> richiefrich> it works fine without unmounting
<h3h_timo> is there any better alternative to gaim
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: my menu.list is setup to use /dev/sda1
<HymnToLife> h3h_timo> kopete
<h3h_timo> thanks
<Zeus`> excellent
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, can u post that please
<Zeus`> Alright everyone, thanks for the help ;] 
<h3h_timo> what is a good irc client?
<HymnToLife> h3h_timo> xchat
<awesometaylor> h3h_time irssi
<crimsun> "good" is subjective.
<Nuln> xchat :p
<h3h_timo> thats what im usin
<h3h_timo> is the mozilla chat thing better?
<awesometaylor> x-chat with gnome extensions ;)
<Zeus`> Is there an easy way to make sure all of my programs are uptodate? IE Firefox?
<Sorcre> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu Dapper beta and now my pc gets stuck at the grub screen. I had this problem with previous versions of Ubuntu as well. How can I install Lilo instead from the Live cd?
<richiefrich> h3h_timo, what u need it for?
<richiefrich> h3h_timo, just irc?
<h3h_timo> what else can u use it for?
<awesometaylor> Zeus`  synaptic
<richiefrich> h3h_timo, irssi
<richiefrich> is the bst imho
<h3h_timo> what is irssi?
<richiefrich> bst/best
<h3h_timo> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is probably http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<richiefrich> apt-get install irssi
<richiefrich> sudo apt-get install irssi
<tritium> irssi should be installed, as ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<Sorcre> join #ubuntu+1
<h3h_timo> richiefrich, i cant install irssi
<richiefrich> h3h_timo, why
<richiefrich> h3h_timo, then try
<richiefrich> irssi
<richiefrich> in comsole
<richiefrich> what u get ?
<Flannel> the package name is irssi-text, but yeah, its installed.
<richiefrich> Flannel, i thought it was wasnt sure
<tritium> !tell richiefrich about enter
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, can u post that please  ?
<h3h_timo> i got it now
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: that box is not on the internet
<Flannel> richiefrich: yeah, ubuntu-desktop depends on irssi.
<h3h_timo> hmmm
<h3h_timo> okay ima try it out
<richiefrich> when did i spam the channel?   i type things
<Sorcre> Is there a way to install Lilo instead of Grub with the Ubuntu beta live cd?
<tritium> richiefrich: keep in on one line as best you can please
<richiefrich> tritium, ok
<penguin5201> quick problem, when i install zlib, i get the error
<tritium> richiefrich: thanks, buddy :)
<SKARLET> GOOD NIGHT
<richiefrich> tritium, np
<needlez> hey everyone, is there a way to test screen resolutions? like in windows? i click on the resolution i want, and if it works i can keep it that way, but if it doesnt work (like if it goes out of my monitors range) i can just set it back to my standard default one?
<SKARLET> anyone from brazil?
<richiefrich> tritium, i play nice :)
<penguin5201> quick problem, when i install zlib, i get the error No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh", what do i do?
<tritium> richiefrich: and you've been helpful too!  Rock on!
<SKARLET> I just finish the installation of the cd. and now appears : eduardo@ubuntu:~$    and the prompt blink
<SKARLET> what i do now?
<richiefrich> tritium, i try. i use 4 distro's it's hard to remember them all sometimesz
<tritium> richiefrich: I can imagine
<penguin5201> skarlet: try ubuntu.com, i think theres a tut there
<tritium> SKARLET: you didn't get a graphical login?
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: is there any way to do this in any other way than booting into knoppix and chroot?
<SKARLET> what means tut?
<Orborde> What do I need to modify to have a script execute every time I bring up eth0? I need to duplicate the system resolv.conf into a chroot (though if you have a better way, feel free to tell me).
<penguin5201> tutorial
<SKARLET> tritium > no..
<abarbaccia> actually, heres a cat5 cable...gimme a minute richiefrich
<richiefrich> tritium, gentoo/archlinux/RH/ubuntu   :0
<tritium> SKARLET: hmm, you should have.  It wasn't a server install, was it?
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, ok
<tritium> richiefrich: :)
<Flannel> SKARLET: if you're looking for people from brazil, try #ubuntu-br
<SKARLET> i am at the tuttorial.. the only thing that i did is format an old pc here and install the cd that i received
<richiefrich> tritium, soon sourcemage
<penguin5201> hmm, yeah i think skarlet got the server edition
<SKARLET> now.. idont know what more i need to do
<drasko> hi all. I have Athlon XP and want to install mplayer. Should I use 586 version or k6?
<Flannel> SKARLET: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tritium> SKARLET: you received it in the mail?
<snowfaked> Orborde: only other way i could think of would be run local caching-only dns server, and that would be kind of overkill :)
<HymnToLife> drasko> depends on your kernel I think
<gnosticapex> Im trying to install Amule, but I get "archive type not supported" for a .deb, how do I fix? o.0
<SKARLET> tritium : regular mail
<penguin5201> quick problem, when i install zlib, i get the error <No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh">, what do i do?
* HymnToLife didn't even know mplayer came for differnet archs
<Orborde> snowfaked: Thanks. I think I found the answer: add a post-up (command) line to /etc/network/interfaces ( see man 5 interfaces ).
<SKARLET> Flannel where ai can find this?
<HymnToLife> !tell gnosticapex about dpkg
<Frox> I've been trying to install kubuntu 5.10 for a few days now and it keeps telling me on boot that /dev/hda1 does not exist. Anyone have any thoughts?
<snowfaked> Orborde: you can add 'post-up 'cp /etc/resolv.conf... aah you found it already
<ahmad> Hello! Can someone help me 1 on 1 how to install, and find a good linux P2P Application?
<tritium> SKARLET: hmm, that was an install CD, and should have installed a desktop for you.  What hardware do you have?
<drasko> HymnToLife, 2.6.8
<Orborde> snowfaked: ;)
<penguin5201> lol, frox, its not seeing your HDD
<Orborde> snowfaked: Thanks
<gnosticapex> Hymntolife: thanks
<HymnToLife> drasko> and besides that ?
<SKARLET> Triitum : pentium I - 233 mhz , 98mb
<Frox> Heh, yeah. Just can't figure out why. It installs fine and all. :P
<HymnToLife> It should look like 2.6.8-x-xxx
<cfedde> ahmad: what do you consider a "good linux P2P Application"?
<HymnToLife> like mine is 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8
<penguin5201> try directing it to hda2
<penguin5201> maybe
<drasko> HymnToLife, ?
<penguin5201> quick problem, when i install zlib, i get the error <No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh">, what do i do?
<Orborde> snowfaked: Works.
<HymnToLife> drasko> uname -r will tell you :)
<snowfaked> Orborde: great. never actually tried it myself as i've always ran rhel before ;)
<drasko> HymnToLife, 2.6.8-2-386
<Frox> Well here's the thing... If I boot with a live CD, it doesn't see the drive as formatted. It sees that there's a drive physically there, but I have to format it to access it.
<Orborde> snowfaked: RHEL?
<Frox> The intaller has been formatting the drive though.
<snowfaked> cfedde: of course one that you can get A lot of warez easily/fast
<HymnToLife> drasko> then you should go with 386 mplayer I guess, or you can install a k7 kernel to ru n k7 mplayer
<tritium> Orborde: Redhat Enterprise Linux
<snowfaked> Orborde: redhat enterprise linux (actualy nowadays the free clone, centos.org)
<gnosticapex> hymntolife: does the .deb have to be in a certain place?
<HymnToLife> gnosticapex> no
<Orborde> tritium / snowfaked : Ah.
<penguin5201> cant help you frox, i never did install kubuntu
<drasko> HymnToLife, than i386, not i586, right?
<Orborde> snowfaked: What's different about RHEL?
<HymnToLife> if it's in some other directory, enter the full path for it in the command
<needlez> hey everyone, is there a way to test screen resolutions? like in windows? i click on the resolution i want, and if it works i can keep it that way, but if it doesnt work (like if it goes out of my monitors range) i can just set it back to my standard default one?
<snowfaked> Orborde: you know any redhat's versions? like fedora?
<penguin5201> does ubuntu recognize most USB extensions?
<jnil> i just downloaded amsn and it doesnt show on my gnome panel. what do i do?
<HymnToLife> drasko> I guess there is little - if any - difference
<gnosticapex> hymntolife: I have it on my desktop, I get a "Cant access file or directory [savefile] 060318090243_amule-2.1.1_2.1.1-1_i386"
<Nuln> how can I create a portal on my wiki like wikipedia ? plz with a specific template
<abarbaccia_knopp> richiefrich, hey - i'm good to go - lemme post this for you
<snowfaked> Orborde: little different with scripts and such, and it uses rpm instead of deb's
<richiefrich> needlez, in xorg.conf
<drasko> HymnToLife, thanks a lot!
<Frox> I'm thinking it's not an issue with kubuntu specifically though. It could be a kernel problem.
<richiefrich> abarbaccia_knopp, ok
<needlez> richiefrich. thank you
<richiefrich> needlez, np
<snowfaked> Orborde: and of course i would like to continue believing it's "more stable" as it is backed up by a large company :)
<needlez> richiefrich. wait. how do i open that?
<HymnToLife> gnosticapex> then run sudo dpkg -i Desktop/filename.deb
<Frox> I'll try vanilla Ubuntu though.
<Orborde> needlez: If you're in GNOMe (default Ubuntu environment), you can change screen resolutions with System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<cfedde> snowfaked: I was just wondering about that.   But then again maybe ahmad wants something he can use to get nuclear plan plans out of nigeria with.
<richiefrich> needlez, nano/pico/vim/emacs >-- pick one
<DarkMageZ> jnil, in the terminal type amsn and it should start, if it does start, file a bug against amsn saying it doesn't put an icon in the menu
<tritium> cfedde: ?
<DarkMageZ> jnil, this is presuming that you are using amsn from the repositories
<richiefrich> needlez, nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Orborde> snowfaked: Okay. I knew a little (I've played with Fedora). There's kind of the Red Hat Way and the Debian Way, eh?
<needlez> orborde, i am in GNOME, but if the resolution goes out of my monitors range im kind of buggered. it wont go back to the default one. i did that before and had to format
<snowfaked> cfedde: yep. unfortunately i don't remember any of those 'secure p2p' softwares by name
<cfedde> tritium: see also ahmad's request of about 90 seconds ago.
<penguin5201> anyone know how to fix "No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh""
<abarbaccia_knopp> richiefrich, http://pastebin.com/717932
<snowfaked> Orborde: yep, although they're almost the same
<cfedde> snowfaked: for secure point to point nothing beats plain old ssh
<SKARLET> i dont know what do.. becuase i never install a linux program before. i thougt that after install the mbient will be similar windows
<snowfaked> Orborde: minor differences in /etc like that rhel/redhats use /etc/sysconfig/ for most of the configuration files
<richiefrich> snowfaked, u haveing issues ? with RH
<Orborde> needlez: That's very odd. Did you wait the 15 seconds or so for it to set it back automatically? Or did the whole system go belly-up and never come back?
<tritium> cfedde: I missed it
<cfedde> every unix is different. Every unix is fine.
<snowfaked> cfedde: yep, but i recall there were programs that you can use to distribute your warez/child porn/etc useful so that no one can sniff which machine sent it originally
<gnosticapex> hymntolife: where does it install to? o.0 sorry, new lin user =)
<cfedde> gnutella? BT?
<richiefrich> abarbaccia_knopp,  line 105 -->  root        (hd0,0)    i don't see why it's complaining
<snowfaked> richiefrich: no, it's working fine. except fedora seemed kind of sluggish compared to this ubuntu. although i hadn't done any hdparm optimizations when i tried but even so
<Orborde> cfedde: BT is not anonymous.
<HymnToLife> gnosticapex> isn't it somewhere in your Applications menu ?
<abarbaccia_knopp> richiefrich, i don't either - it doesn't exactly complain -- it just wont boot - it just prints the word grub a million times
<cfedde> Orborde: I'm not aware that anonymous is a requirement for p2p
<needlez> Orborde, well i clicked on a resolution that apparently was too high, and my monitor (BenQ FP731 17inch LCD) went black with a little box in the middle that said Out Of Range! and it just stayed like that
<ahmad> sigh
<ahmad> i need a p2p
<richiefrich> abarbaccia_knopp, u chrooted into your ubuntu
<ahmad> i switched from wiindwos hoping for happinesss
<abarbaccia_knopp> yes i have
<richiefrich> snowfaked, i can suggest something really fast
<thrice`> ahmad, and?
<ahmad> im happy with the design and efficeny
<themaan> hello
<Orborde> needlez: It should have reset in about 15 seconds' time...is this a laptop? You could try turning the monitor on and off.
<cfedde> ahmad: all happyness springs from windows.
<richiefrich> abarbaccia_knopp, sudo apt-get install lilo
<ahmad> but the complication of gettin p2p
<snowfaked> richiefrich: i think even fedora should be fat with this 1.7GHz p-m with gigabyte of memory
<HymnToLife> ahmad> buy CDs...
<needlez> orborde, this is my desktop PC
<Orborde> cfedde: I thought you were asking about anonymous p2p systems.
<ahmad> no cfedde if i can get a p2p program i will be happy
<richiefrich> abarbaccia_knopp, lilo is your alternative
<abarbaccia_knopp> richiefrich, can i uninstall grub and install it again
<ahmad> i ahve cd's
<abarbaccia_knopp> richiefrich, i've used it before, but prefer grub
<thrice`> ahmad, limewire works on linux, as does amule
<richiefrich> abarbaccia_knopp, u can try yes
<thrice`> and bittorrent
<cfedde> Orborde: Orborde I was just trolling poor ahmad. Sorry.
<snowfaked> although in ubuntu the firefox lags mysteriously... can't think of any reason but e.g. changing tabs seems like it's lagging in between
<ahmad> can you help me thrice im a noob at this
<richiefrich> abarbaccia_knopp, i can help on lilo alsa
<Orborde> cfedde: S'okay :)
<ahmad> like step by step
<thrice`> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<gnosticapex> hymntolife: ah found it, nvm, had to go through app editor  to locate it =)
<snowfaked> if anyone has any idea i'm happy to hear. i've tuned hdd parameters with hdparm and added 'noapic nolapic' after my kernel line
<needlez> orborde, im not too worried about it anymore, i just wanted all the icons and everything to be smaller (im used to a very high resolution when i used windows) but, i figure i will just get a nice theme or something.
<themaan> I have a Problem wiht the hotkeys, I accidentaly set "P" (not caPitolized) as a hot key, now I unset it, and when I Press "P" nothing shows u
<themaan> P
<snowfaked> (someone suggested it causes lagging with laptops)
<richiefrich> snowfaked, i run archlinux/gentoo/RH/ubuntu and arch is the fastest
<abarbaccia_knopp> richiefrich, great thanks - its telling me /dev/null: permission is denied
<Orborde> snowfaked: Are you on AMD64?
<snowfaked> nope, pentium m
<richiefrich> abarbaccia_knopp, wow
<ahmad> oh i was trying to do java earlier but when i did the command make-jpkg, it said command failed
<cfedde> ahmad: there are some pretty good tutorials for cranking up a bittorrent server.
<themaan> does anyone know of any Place I can change my key settings or whatever to fix it
<snowfaked> i also installed i686 kernel already
<richiefrich> abarbaccia_knopp, are u root
<thrice`> abarbaccia_knopp, ls -dl /dev/null
<calamari> themaan: does this persist through a reboot?
<snowfaked> but it seems like i would be running with 256MB of memory on winxp that firefox ;)
<ahmad> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<thrice`> !java
<abarbaccia_knopp> richiefrich,  crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 1, 3 May  4 08:14 /dev/null
<abarbaccia_knopp> thrice`, crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 1, 3 May  4 08:14 /dev/null
<thrice`> abarbaccia, that's right- are you using sudo ?
<thrice`> ahmad, follow that link
<abarbaccia_knopp> thrice`, yes
<themaan> OH
<thrice`> you shouldn't have to compile java yourself
<themaan> HAVENT TRIED THAT
<thrice`> that's correct, /dev/null SHOULD be 666
<Orborde> snowfaked: You could keep an eye on the system monitor while you're doing whatever and see if it gives any clues. I have the system monitor GNOME applet set up with every indicator it has.
<themaan> NOW THAT CApS LOCK WONT GO AWAY
<richiefrich> abarbaccia_knopp, thats weird
<calamari> themaan: if that doesn't work, then yes there are some other options
<cfedde> ahmad: http://www.dessent.net/btfaq/
<abarbaccia_knopp> richiefrich, i'm gonna try reboot
<richiefrich> abarbaccia_knopp, ok
<jonuk> hey everyone
<snowfaked> Orborde: does it monitor only cpu usage? i think 1.7GHz should be adequate, at least it runs in winxp smoothly
<tritium> thrice`: problem is, Sun's licensing won't allow redistribution
<themaan> >I somehow changes the caPs lock to control Period
<thrice`> hm...slackware comes with a jre pack
<Orborde> snowfaked: If you go to the preferences, you can monitor swap usage, hard disk access, network usage, RAM usage....
<thrice`> as well as jdk packaged in extra, I think
<themaan> ill be back in a bit see if it worked
<jonuk> linux newbie here, trying to install ubuntu 5.10...am having a problem when I get to the "Starting Partitioner" stage
<Orborde> snowfaked: It isn't thrashing the swap or something, is it?
<richiefrich> thrice`, yes but u can only get them from the sun site
<jonuk> it seems to be a common issue with no standard solution
<Orborde> snowfaked: Does the system clock work all right?
<snowfaked> Orborde: well, i did some 'finetuning' on swap setting from /proc...
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: i'm going to install lilo - uninstall grub first?
<snowfaked> something like setting some attribute from 60 to 20... something related to using less swap and that should help with performance
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, ok
<calamari> jonuk: what problem is it giving you?
<Orborde> abarbaccia: Out of curiosity, why are you switching to lilo?
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, just use your grub.conf
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, u want me to make u a lilo.conf from your grub one
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: won't it just create one for me?
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, lol, no
<snowfaked> hmh now i don't have that variable anymore in sysctl.conf.. probably it was in fedora
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, ill make u one
<jonuk> calamari: Well, when it loads the Partitioner it gets to 100% and then goes off the screen, leaving me with a blue screen
<mojomonkee> So I followed the wiki entry on installing nvidia drivers.
<snowfaked> anyone recalling that variable, by default it is 60 and i changed it to 10. it should help with performance when i have 1GB of memory and not that much of a need for swap
<jonuk> calamari: If I hit ctrl+c, it starts to load again, and hangs at 52% everytime
<mojomonkee> When I went to run the command to enable the driver, I was thrown an error.
<Orborde> snowfaked: If I knew what you were talking about, that would probably be a good thing :)
<calamari> jonuk: okay, what type of hard drive / drive connection are you using?
<mojomonkee> About X server being altered and having to change the md5sum.
<needlez> can anyone help me install the new firefox step by step, i have the wiki guide, but im just not understanding it, and for some reason, it wont let me download the .tar.gz file to /opt/firefox, like i try to create the folder and it wont let me, so as it is right now, i downloaded it to my desktop
<snowfaked> yep, i'm too tired to remember what it was. but i remember reading it from someones blog/web page and the guy said he noticed significant difference in performance
<calamari> needlez: yeah, you would need to download under your home directory
<jonuk> calamari: i have 2 hard drives...both IDE...one is 40GB and has Windows XP on it; the other is brand new and has 250 total GB of unallocated/unpartitioned space
<snowfaked> maybe i'll try it tomorrow as it seems i didn't remember to put in sysctl.conf in ubuntu
<ahmad> when i do this command, "sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common" it says "fakeroot is already the newest version.
<ahmad>    E: Couldn't find package java-package
<ahmad> "
<needlez> calamari, so when it asks where i want to download it to, just make it the home directory? no sub folders or anything?
<calamari> needlez: right.  you can move it later if you need to
<needlez> ok cool
<snowfaked> any other performance tweaks for getting firefox to change tabs smoother ?)
<calamari> jonuk: that seems like a pretty standard configuration..
<needlez> calamari, ok i downloaded it to Home
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: why would it be doing this thing where it only prints grub
<kar-tar_> has anyone installed vim7.0 on a ubuntu system yet?  I can't get it to compile with gui support.
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, idk
<juanca> hello everyone
<themaan> it fixed
<jonuk> calamari:  yes, it is standard.  also, when i was trying out Ubuntu using LiveCD, it got hung at "Starting Volume Enterprise Management"...but I was able to hit ctrl+c and skip it
<themaan> but now the caps lock
<jonuk> i'm assuming the two are related
<themaan> is control period still
<themaan> i guess I coudl live with
<themaan> do you know how to set up costom hot keys though
<themaan> becuase I want to set up hot key to open office
<juanca> I just have upgraded my system to flight-7, I just don't like the new usplash image, where can I get the old one? or another one more 'industrial looks'
<calamari> jonuk: I know it's a pain, but I'm curious what it does with only the 250mb drive installed
<calamari> jonuk: I really have no other ideas.. was hoping it was something nonstandard that I could search on
<themaan> does anyoone know how to set up costom hotkeys
<jonuk> calamari:  do you mean just unplugging the 40gb drive, or formatting
<calamari> jonuk: unplugging
<needlez> calamari, so after i have downloaded the file to my Home direcory, what do i do?
<rob_p> snowfaked:  vm.swappiness=xx
<jonuk> calamari:  because i was considerint doing the same thing too...but how will that affect installing GRUB and being able to dual boot?
<themaan> for programs not in the hotkey editor is system > preferences
<calamari> needlez: which page are you using?
<mythica> could someone help me installing my webcam please
<needlez> calamari, page?
<mythica> I have loaded the quickcam module
<calamari> needlez: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion  ??
<snowfaked> rob_p: yep that was it, thanks
<mythica> after apt-getting qc-usb-source
<juanca> mythica: what's the model?
<needlez> calamari, yes, thats it.
<mythica> but I am really lost
<calamari> needlez: okay, which method?   the first one?
<mythica> Logitech Quickcam pro 4000
<rob_p> snowfaked:  welcome
<juanca> mythica: the sources have two readme files
<needlez> calamari,  but that guide says to download it to opt/firefox. and it wont let me create that directory. and yes, im going to assume the first method.
<AngryElf> is there a way i can find out which programs are using a network connection?
<juanca> mythica: follow the instructions
<calamari> jonuk: yeah it will definitely onfuse it at first, but grub can be altered later
<mythica> juanca, ok
<calamari> confuse
<juanca> AngryElf: ethereal
<calamari> needlez: ahh, it says to install it to op/tfirefox, not download
<calamari> needlez: in other words follow the steps in that section and it will extrat/install the files there
<needlez> calamari, oh! how do i do that? (sorry, i just switched to linux yesterday)
<Skwid__> where is the X log ?
<mythica> juanca, when i run the setup script it cant find my camera
<calamari> needlez:  sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz  (etc, see the page)
<juanca> Skwid__: /var/log/
<mythica> juanca, but it is listed under lsusb?
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, wget ftp://penguinslair.dyndns.org/lilo.conf
<Skwid__> thx
<juanca> hmm
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, check that and then do -->   cp -v lilo.conf /etc/lilo.conf  && lilo
<needlez> calamari, so in terminal, i should change the directory to home, and then follow all these steps?
<calamari> jonuk: actually, it's probably best that the linux drive is the first one anyhow
<juanca> mythica: I am not under linux at the moment
<BlackHand> Skwid__: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jonuk> calamari: thanks for all your help, you look very busy...but one last comment:  would it have anything to do with my 250gb drive being completely unallocated space?  should i format it?
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: alright - gimme a minute - testing something right now
<juanca> mythica: one second
<calamari> jonuk: nah, no need to format anything, it does that for you
<mythica> juanca, k thanks
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, ok
<calamari> needlez: yes, exactly
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: im gonna see if the ubuntu install cd will just reinsatll the bootloader or something
<vitry> hi people: I have a problem. I don't have any defined rules in iptables, but when make a ping to loopback, the packets are filtered
<themaan> anyone know a way to set up my network printer?
<Skwid__> thx
<themaan> I got it shared off a windows 2000 somputer
<jonuk> calamari:  okay thanks, i think i will try this.  will it be very difficult to ge the dual-boot up and running aftwards?
<themaan> computer*
<jonuk> (if it works)
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, ok but i made u a lilo.conf it'll be there if u want it
<calamari> jonuk: no, it shouldn't be
<juanca> themaan: using gnome?
<needlez> calamari, thank you, i'll see if i can figure it out now :)
<tritium> themaan: System->Administration->Printing
<calamari> needlez: yw, good luck
<themaan> I already added
<themaan> but when I try to print ntohing comes out
<jonuk> calamari, thanks for your help again
<themaan> I got driver installed and everything
<calamari> jonuk: np, let me know and I can help w/ the dual boot
<themaan> well I used ubuntu default
<themaan> driver
<juanca> themaan: cups service running?
<richiefrich> themaan, then do this  http://localhost:631/admin
<jonuk> calamari: will do - i will return
<tritium> richiefrich: that's disabled by default on ubuntu
<richiefrich> tritium, oops
<tritium> themaan: perhaps you didn't set it up quite right
<richiefrich> tritium, :)
<themaan> what should I put in password
<tritium> richiefrich: :)
<themaan> network password?
<propheteer> i'm unable to boot in dapper, because it freezes at the pcmcia devices line.
<mjb> hi quick q Can I get working Java JRE 1.5 on Breezy? (need it for jsEclipse)
<NickGarvey> propheteer: #ubuntu+1 is dapper
<propheteer> maybe it would be a good idea to disable pcmcia for now?
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: i dont know why - but i used the install cd and it did it no problem
<propheteer> what was that line to disable it again?
<abarbaccia> i think the command i needed was grub-install (hd0) or something of the like
<richiefrich> tritium, like i said it's hard sometime, to keep them start, but i can count on u to fix that, i hope, sometimes i stray into different distros
<juanca> mythica: try a make
<mythica> juanca, you mean "make all"
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, u can use that but ik never had any luck with it
<tritium> richiefrich: no worries :)
<juanca> mjb: yes look on the internet for manuals
<richiefrich> :)
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: well, it worked for me - thanks for all your guidance - i appreciate it
<richiefrich> tritium, some other channel hate that, I almost got banned :(  glad it's not like that here
<juanca> mythica: do a "make clean && make all"
<mythica> juanca, I just did yeah
<tritium> richiefrich: I hope you feel welcome here
<Chetwin> Someone please help me
<mythica> i also ran depmod -a
<mythica> and modprobe quickcam
<mythica> and it seems to have been loaded successfully
<richiefrich> tritium, i do, i like to help :)
<propheteer> NickGarvey ?  are you just making the point that dapper is beta?
<tritium> mythica: the quickcam module from ubuntu, or one that you built?
<juanca> mythica: try it with gnome-meeting
<mythica> juanca, usbcore: registered new driver quickcam
<mythica> ok let me try
<whizz> i have a question. i have mounted a fat32 filesystem, but i can't do anything on it without sudoing, how can i use it without sudoing?
<juanca> mythica: you should be set to go
<mythica> juanca, im running kde, what could i use on that?
<propheteer> can someone tell me the line to add to my boot line to make it not use pcmcia devices?  it's freezing on them.
<juanca> xawtv
<mythica> juanca, cant find gnome-meeting
<mythica> juanca, yeah i installed that
<juanca> mythica: xawtv
<AngryElf> is NFS suppose to constantly "check" on its exports?
<snowfaked> propheteer: did you try the line i gave?
<mythica> juanca, but it shows nothing, couldnt i just use "mplayer /dev/video"
<propheteer> snowfaked, forgot to write it down. sorry.  could you repeat?
<juanca> mythica: yeap
<juanca> mjb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=384321
<richiefrich> mythica, u try  motion ?
<mythica> juanca, howcome I have so many video's: video0   video1   video16  video24  video32  video48
<mythica> video0 = my tvcard
<mythica> but what the heck are the rest?
<snowfaked> propheteer: "hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false"
<juanca> mythica: no idea, how many tv/video capture cards do you have?
<mythica> 1
<juanca> mythica: are you using dapper ?
<richiefrich> mythica,  u have a webcam or tv card ?  sorry i missed it
<snowfaked> propheteer: you could also try to boot from livecd once more and remove pcmcia-package
<propheteer> snowfaked, now THAT is genius!
<propheteer> thank you.
<mythica> richiefrich, both
<mythica> juanca, I am using Breezy
<snowfaked> propheteer: no problem :)
<richiefrich> mythica, try motion for the webcam it works wonders, unless u have that working , u can also use mplayer
<juanca> mythica: weird indeed, are those links? do a "ls -ln /dev/video*"
<Abountu> do you know how in open office calc I can set the printer settings to a landscape?
<d> !dma
<Abountu> !dma
<richiefrich> anyone know any css, im trying to get my blog to {word:wrap}
<mythica> richiefrich, ok lemme try that... but what diff will it make if its not even registered to /dev/videox ?
<d> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<d> !linux
<ubotu> linux is, like, totally, the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<richiefrich> mythica, then it might be a kernel issue, if not u can use MAKEDEV
<juanca> richiefrich: htmldog.com
<d> !win32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<mojomonkee> Can anyone offer me some help with installing nvidia drivers?
<mojomonkee> I've hit a snag.
<tritium> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mojomonkee> I read that, yes.
<tritium> beyond that, mojomonkee ?
<mojomonkee> I get an error.
<apokryphos> d: you can /msg the bot
<richiefrich> mythica, but u should have a /dev/<something>
<ahmad> !amule
<ubotu> ahmad: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ahmad> i need help with amule
<d> !sex
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, d
<bimberi> Abountu: Format -> Page, Page tab
<juanca> richiefrich: white-space: normal
<samae> d ^^
<mojomonkee> "Error: your x configuration has been altered."
<d> sorry
<tritium> d, cut it out
<d> testing ubotu
<samae> It works don't worry
<mojomonkee> "This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this is not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following command:"
<Kr0ntab> you can test it in a /query
<richiefrich> mythica,  /dev/video  u dont have that
<richiefrich> juanca, put that in my style.css ?
<mojomonkee> And then I run the command it gives me.
<mojomonkee> And it says that file doesn't exist.
<mythica> lord, what a mission to get the fsking webcam working
<mythica> wtf isnt this just bundled with kernel?
<tritium> mojomonkee: did you monkey with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf prior to running sudo nvidia-glx-config enable?
<mythica> richiefrich, nope
<mojomonkee> No I didn't do anything prior.
<apew> join [pancabudi] 
<juanca> richiefrich: what is it that you're trying to accomplish? word-wrapping in what sense?
<mojomonkee> I don't even know where the x config is located.
<richiefrich> juanca, i'll show u
<juanca> richiefrich: yes in your .css file, like anyother css tag, or inline, both ways should work
<tritium> mojomonkee: you're using ubuntu packages, not nvidia.com downloads, right?
<mojomonkee> Yeah I installed the packages via synaptic.
<mojomonkee> They're installed as far as I can tell.
<richiefrich> juanca, http://penguinslair.dyndns.org/blog/
<apew> join pancabudi
<tritium> mojomonkee: please paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on pastebin please
<mojomonkee> ok
<richiefrich> juanca, se what i mean?  and where in the style.css -- > http://penguinslair.dyndns.org/blog/wp-content/themes/default/style.css
<ahmad> Can Someone Help Me Install Amule?
<apew> JOIN <pancabudi>
<snowfaked> ahmad: looks like you can get it with apt-get
<Abountu> hello
<Rug> Howdy all
<richiefrich> juanca, im lost when it comes to css, sorry :)
<Flannel> apew: /join
<mojomonkee> Ok
* apew pancabudi
<mojomonkee> I don't know how to view the conf file
<mojomonkee> I'm in the dir that it's located.
<dli_> how to get the bios boot menu of an asus laptop?
<mojomonkee> In terminal
* apew jump pancabudi
<animepunkw> any one know a good program to rip a dvd to an iso ?
<juanca_> richiefrich: how do you add those command outputs, my advise use "<pre>" tags for that
<tritium> mojomonkee: Applications->Accessories->Text Editor
<cycom> animepunkw: dd!
<animepunkw> dd ?
<snowfaked> dli_: F2
<cycom> animepunkw: dd.
<dli_> snowfaked, thanks
<richiefrich> juanca_, it's all pre done in wordpress
<Flannel> richiefrich, juanca_, take it to #css please.
<tritium> Ahmuck: sudo apt-get install amule
<cycom> animepunkw: learn the power of the command line.  also, apt-get install pv so you can watch the data flow.
<snowfaked> dli_: try it before thanking, i just randomly googled for it ;)
<juanca_> Flannel: ok
<richiefrich> juanca_, pm me
<richiefrich> please
<tritium> Ahmuck: sorry, that was for someone else
<davek2000> hey, im having a problem installing a JVM on ubuntu
<cycom> animepunkw: the force is strong with all who know how to use the mighty bash.
<mojomonkee> Goddamn could pastebin be any slower right now.
<animepunkw> ok , thanks ! I will no go learn the ways of the command line
<animepunkw> now go *
<juanca_> richiefrich: do a "/join #css" and will continue there
<cycom> animepunkw: how bout this: open up a terminal
<animepunkw> k
<Frox> I'm still having an issue with /dev/hda1 not being found. I just did a fresh install with straight Ubuntu 5.10.
<dli_> snowfaked, it's f2, thanks
<cycom> animepunkw: do you know how to use apt-get from the command line?
<davek2000> can anyone help me install a JVM for ubuntu?
<Kr0ntab> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<animepunkw> I've used it before it's apt-get install then the program name ?
<Kr0ntab> davek2000, check that out.
<davek2000> ok
* spikeb hugs tango
<cycom> animepunkw: bingo.  apt-get install pv.  pv is pipeviewer.  I'll show you some cool tricks for using dd.
<jmcc> what package(s) must be installed to view java applets inside firefox?
<_tcc> Has anyone gotten wpasupplicant to work?
<tritium> _tcc: have you seen the WPA wiki page?
<Kr0ntab> _tcc, yes... works great
<animepunkw> Awsome ! k I got that installed
<Kr0ntab> !wpa
<ubotu> Enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<_tcc> Yes, and it works like shit.
<_tcc> It doesn't work at all.
<tritium> language, please, _tcc
<mister_roboto_> can anyone help me figure out why my wireless doesn't work in dapper when it worked fine in breezy?
<cycom> animepunkw: have you ever used dd before? presumably no.
<_tcc> sorry, but this is just annoying.
<animepunkw> No i havn't
<guru54_> join #ubuntu+1
<mojomonkee> pastebin is being a douche, I'll ftp it.
<animepunkw> I've been using linux for a couple of weeks , still pretty new to it
<snowfaked> hmm how come it feels that clicking on firefox tabs is slower than sing alt + n
<jmcc> how do I enable java inside firefox?
<cycom> animepunkw: ok.  Why don't we take this to PM
<Rug> Can anybody recommend some good AA fonts that I can use with Xterm?  the default is too hard to read.
<needlez> is calamari around?
<cycom> animepunkw: the background for this will take a bit of work.
<calamari> needlez: hi
<animepunkw> ok sounds good to me
<snowfaked> Rug: i'm using courier 10 pitch, size 11
<needlez> calamari, hi, i think i broke firefox. it wont load anymore.
<snowfaked> Rug: took a day to get used to it but i think this is quite good
<calamari> needlez: do you remember the last instruction you followed from that page?
<cycom> animepunkw: did you register your nickname?
<snowfaked> Rug: this is probably one of those windows fonts that easyubuntu installed to this machine
<Rug> snowfaked: could you tell me the exact font name so I could give'er a try?
<mojomonkee> http://iamserio.us/files/xorg.txt
<mojomonkee> There is my xorg.conf
<needlez> calamari, no?
<jmcc> is there a java plugin for firefox as an installable package?
<snowfaked> Rug: don't kow the excact, i used easyubuntu to install windows fonts and then selected this from terminal profile
<Rug> ahh
<calamari> needlez: what do you get when you type firefox in a terminal and press enter
<Rug> ok thanks
<AlinuxOS> hello
<AlinuxOS> hello, I yould like to keep all ubuntu-desktop dependent application and rmove the rest. Is there some apt-get triks ? Can someone help me?
<ahmad> Anyone here have amule?
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, I have
<needlez> calamari. command not found.
<tritium> ahmad: sudo apt-get install amule
<cycom> ahmad: nah.  I have ahorse and adog though.
<calamari> needlez: cd /opt/firefox
<samae> calamari tastes nice
<Rug> cycom: hehe
<ahmad> u have amule, after ti connect to server,  i search, and i get no resulsts
<ahmad> any idea?
<AlinuxOS> can someone tell me howto remo all packages that are not in ubuntu-desktop dipendency ?
<AlinuxOS> :D
<cycom> samae: stop munching on the locals.
<needlez> calamari. ok im there
<calamari> cycom: lol
<jmcc> AlinuxOS: try debfoster, read man page for instructions
<samae> munching ?
<calamari> needlez: ./firefox
<zcat[1] > cycom: amule is what you get when you cross ahorse with adonkey
<AlinuxOS> debfoster ?
<AlinuxOS> what's this?
<ahmad> alinuxos can youhelp me?
<needlez> calamari, no such file or directory
<ahmad>  do you knwo whats wrongg?
<syndicate47> hi. does anyone know how to get stdio.h installed? i've already installed gcc, gcc4 and gcc4-base but running make on atitvout complains that it can not find stdio.h
<cycom> So does that make the female donkey the horse's ass?
<davek2000> where is can i get the java-package from?
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, where is the problem?
<Flannel> syndicate47: build-essential will set you up
<davek2000> and java-common
<calamari> needlez: ls, is there anything there?
<jmcc> AlinuxOS: it's a command line utility that let's you selectively uninstall packages and their dependencies, you can use it to keep 'ubuntu-desktop' and remove the rest, it will figure it out
<Flannel> davek2000: get sun-j2sdk1.5 package.
<syndicate47> Flannel, thanks a lot!!
<needlez> calamari, ls?
<AlinuxOS> jmcc, thank you
<AlinuxOS> Ahmuck, so?
<Flannel> davek2000: it's suns java, you might need to reload your source for it to show up.
<calamari> needlez: yeah, ls
<mythica> modprobe loads a module fine
<Flannel> davek2000: and it's in multiverse.
<amonkey> how can i seek in real media files in ubuntu? xine and totem don't seem to be able to seek, and vlc can't even play them.
<mythica> but i am getting these errors
<mythica> qcset.c:390: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of fopen differ in signedness
<zcat[1] > hay, something I would like to know; some packages I try out want to install all kind of dependencies (anything kde for example wants to install hald the kde desktop..) but when I remove them only one package gets removed. Is there any tool that will let me clean up all the spare libraries that got installed as a dependency but aren't actually used by anything I have installed now?
<needlez> calamari, i typed in ls and it said chrome in blue
<mythica> (uring the make all command
<mythica> during*
<mythica> qcset.c:661: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of pnm_open differ in signedness
<jmcc> zcat: debfoster will do what you want
<calamari> needlez: and that's it ?
<defendguin> whats with the new java packages in apt?
<zcat[1] > debfoster huh? ok...
<needlez> calamari, yes
<Flannel> defendguin: since sun opened java, it's been included.  I know it's in Dapper, I'm not sure about Breezy, but it appears to have been added.
<jmcc> zcat: i don't remember if it is pre-installed or you have to install it
<samae> !munching
<ubotu> samae: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zcat[1] > nah but it's in the repos I have already. AND it doesn't depend on anything else either :)
<jmcc> zcat: but I use it all the time to keep the cruft from buliding up
<ahmad> ALINUXOS!! Answer me plz >.<
<tritium> patience, ahmad
<zcat[1] > when I upgraded to dapper I had 1425 packages to download. And it broke. My cruft is out of control!
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, I can't understand your question, can you repeat please?
<zcat[1] > I like to play with new things...
<jmcc> now, my original problem: how do get java applets to show in firefox?
<defendguin> Flannel: wasnt there java already available?  blackdown java etc.
<zcat[1] > jmcc: install a java plugin?
<needlez> calamari, should i just download it again, and try to do it all over?
<calamari> needlez: I guess that means it didn't extract the files from the archive orrectly.. but that dopesn't make much sense
<ahmad> my problem is when i connect to a server, and then i search i dont get results
<needlez> hmmm...
<mojomonkee> Did anyone take a look at my xorg.conf?
<andre_> how do you install deb files
<AlinuxOS> jmcc, it's really cool :) great debfoster, thnak you for help :)
<jmcc> zcat: but which?
<calamari> needlez: btw, have you tried my experimental package building tool?
<tritium> mojomonkee: did you paste the URL?
<mojomonkee> There is my xorg.conf
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, are you sure that you are connected? is "planet with arrows" green? which server do you connect?
<mojomonkee> http://iamserio.us/files/xorg.txt
<zcat[1] > blackdown if you have no problem with nonfree stuff..
<tritium> mojomonkee: it's still trying to use "n" rather than "nvidia"
<zcat[1] > do I need kaffeine ?
<ahmad> k im connecting now to donkeyserver 02
<odyssey> how so you install a deb pkg
<tritium> mojomonkee: you can "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf", and change "nv" to "nvidia"
<tritium> odyssey: sudo dpkg-i <foo.deb>
<Skwid__> is there a way to get bon echo on dapper ??
<Flannel> defendguin: yeah, but blackdown and some problems, and lots of stuff wouldn't work with blackdown, etc.
<ahmad> on the bottom is says connection established
<jmcc> alinuxos: no problem, progs like debfoster make life easier
<odyssey> thankyou
<untung> hi, can ubuntu log into win2K server PDC?
<defendguin> Flannel: so i guess i should go uninstall blackdown
<needlez> calamari, no, but i doubt i would know how to use it, im a huge linux newb
<tritium> AlinuxOS: so does aptitude ;)
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, which collor is the "planet earth arrows" ? is kad working?
<needlez> calamari, should i try to extract everything again? like just start from the beginning?
<AlinuxOS> tritium, I do know aptitute and dselect :)
<ahmad> how i know if kad is workin
<AlinuxOS> which one is isier ?
<AlinuxOS> :D
<jmcc> call me stupid, but is getting java working in firefox simply a matter of installing the right package?  it's not obvious to me
<tritium> AlinuxOS: aptitude, man
<AlinuxOS> tritium, ;)
<tritium> jmcc: did you build your own via java-package (make-jpkg)?
<jmcc> titium: no
<tritium> If you use java-package, the resulting package automatically supports firefox
<jmcc> oops :-) tritium
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, you must wach collor of the arrows in the bottom of amule ?
<calamari> needlez: sure
<dutchee> hola good people of ubuntu
<tritium> jmcc: I'd suggest doing it if you can
<ahmad> they are yellow
<tritium> hi dutchee
<dutchee> i come in peace
<AlinuxOS> and collor of amule...is it grey ? or maybe brown ?
<dutchee> hi tritium
<needlez> i think i figured out the problem.
<jmcc> tritium: is that a script or package?  I don't see it in dselect and it doesn't run from bash
<dutchee> I'm curious about which build I'm running
<dutchee> Linux version 2.6.10-5-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Mon Oct 10 11:15:41 UTC 2005
<tritium> jmcc: java-package is a package to intsall.  make-jpkg is a command you'd run (with fakeroot)
<needlez> calamari, can i pm you? i think i figured out what went wrong. but its like 4 or 5 lines of text
<AlinuxOS> ahmad,1. you have low ID 2. you myst use GLOBAL SERVER not LOCAL SERVER in Search tab.
<dutchee> is that the warty warthog?
<jmcc> tritium: ok, will go look, tnx
<tritium> dutchee: likely breezy.  Please run "lsb_release -a"
<tritium> jmcc: did you see the wiki page?
<tritium> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<dutchee> cool.
<ahmad> ohhh ok
<ahmad> thanks
<dutchee> let me go check
<ahmad> there it worked
<ahmad> !
<ubotu> ahmad: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ahmad> I LOVE YOU!!!!! :D
<ahmad> SOOOO MCUH
<AlinuxOS> http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ_eD2k-Kademlia
<zcat[1] > just realised I still hve a 386 kernel since reinstalling. Does 686 make any significant difference?
<calamari> needlez: ok
<ahmad> linux make love to me now <#
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, no amule is not linux :)
<ahmad> i meant
<ahmad> AlinuxOS make love to me now
<ahmad> ;P
<zcat[1] > ahit.. gotta go get kids!! afk ttfn brb
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, if you want to download faster, and connet faster, you must open TCP 4662 port on our router.
<dutchee> it's the hoary hedgehob
<Dr_Willis> zcat[1] ,  i hear it helps  a little.
<dutchee> thanks tritium
<needlez> calamari, are you getting the messages?
<tritium> sure, dutchee
<ahmad> k
<ahmad> i will
<calamari> needlez: nope.. you must not be registered
<ahmad> one sec
<dutchee> so I guess I need to upgrade to breezy and then to dapper?
<needlez> calamari, im going to register.
<tin_nqn> hello
* nullified wabes
* nullified waves
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, here you can test our port 4662 http://www.amule.org/testport.php
<tin_nqn> how can I gzip all a directory (recursively) ?
<needlez> calamari, how do i register?
<dutchee> you still there tritium
<Flannel>  dutchee yeah.  one at a time.
<jmcc> tritium: ok, just read the wiki page, looks like a lot of freaking work, but i'll slog through it
<calamari> needlez: just use the pastebin.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ahmad> where i open it im in settings now
<ahmad> vitual server?
<calamari> needlez: ih wait.. you cant
<dutchee> Flannel - will it overwrite my exisitng data?
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, no on router.
<calamari> needlez: hehe
<ahmad> yeh im in router settings jsut soo many places to go
<ahmad> lol
<calamari> needlez: /msg nickserv register    something like that
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, yes
<AlinuxOS> virtual server
<Flannel> dutchee: your user data and stuff? no.  Some system configuration stuff, yeah, if youve manually edited things.  It'll ask you.
<dutchee> thank you so much
<needlez> ok i pasted it
<ahmad> whats the name
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, IP to use is your network cards IP
<dutchee> How long do you think it will take to do it?
<needlez> calamari, i pasted it
<xbox_guru> I have a few questions, I have a linux driver for my usb adapter but I don't know how to build it into a driver, a .ko file
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, any name "aMule" for example.
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, it will not work if you have DHCP enablet. It's better if you use static IP
<ahmad> Private IP is my router ip? the one i ge to settings from
<tritium> xbox_guru: didn't someone help you install build-essential, and linux-headers-$(uname -r), and then build it?
<calamari> needlez: and that was after downloading again ?
<xbox_guru> no, that didn't help me at all
<xbox_guru> it didn't work
<xbox_guru> no the driver didn't install
<needlez> no, i didnt download it again, i just didnt delete it from before.
<AlinuxOS> if your router is 192.168.1.1, make you PC's IP 192.168.1.2 after that make a virtual server TCP 4662 aMule for 192.168.1.2
<dutchee> does anyone know how long it will take to go from Hoary Hedgehog to Breezy Badger?
<snowfaked> and remember to open it from your firewall if you use one on your linux computer
<tritium> xbox_guru: did it compile?
<xbox_guru> it would tell me that it can't find the file or directory when I tried to extract
<ahmad> alinuxos, do you haqve msn?
<dutchee> Also, can I upgrade all of it from within the Synaptic Package Manager?
<ahmad> so i can send you a screen shot
<xbox_guru> tritium: no it didn't
<snowfaked> did ubuntu have firewall enabled by default?
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, no I don't use IM
<needlez> calamari, no, i didnt download it again, i just didnt delete it from before
<ahmad> do you have an emial
<calamari> needlez: ahh..
<AlinuxOS> here is 04:50 night
<AlinuxOS> I must sleep now
<xbox_guru> trition: would you be able to do it, everytime I try to do it it doesn't work
<needlez> calamari, should i re-download it? do you think there was something wrong with the download?
<calamari> needlez: download this: http://kidsquid.com/programs/ubuntu/firefox-1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386.tar.gz
<ahmad> k good night
<calamari> needlez: yes, I'm pretty sure that there was.. but I think my tool will be easier
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, I'll help you tommorow, or with google "name of your router port open howto"
<ahmad> k thakns
<ahmad> bye
<needlez> calamari, where should i save it to?
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: hey - you got another minute- -- when you create a tar archive - how do you get it to include socket files and such
<calamari> needlez: home dir is fine
<AlinuxOS> ahmad, bye
<ahmad> <3
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, hmm
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, let me think
<needlez> calamari, ok, its there
<calamari> needlez: tar -zxvf firefox-1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386.tar.gz; cd firefox-1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386; ./build.sh
<mojomonkee> I edited xorg.conf
<mojomonkee> Changed nv to nvidia.
<mojomonkee> Tried to run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<mojomonkee> It throws me the same error.
<needlez> calamari, in terminal, after i switch to the home dir?
<calamari> needlez: yep
<apokryphos> mojomonkee: what error?
<mojomonkee> "your x configuration has been altered."
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: maybe a better question should be when creating a backup, what's the best tool?
<dutchee> does anyone know how long an upgrade takes and how hard it is?
<calamari> needlez: I assume it's downloading ?
<mojomonkee> "This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this is not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following command:"
<Rug> What is the name of the app that acts like mstsc/vnc client?
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, tar
<dli_> how to get bcm43 work in breezy? no ndiswrapper
<tritium> Rug: vpnc?
<richiefrich> abarbaccia,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackupYourSystem
<mojomonkee> And the command it gives me doesn't work.
<mojomonkee> Tells me there is no file or directory.
<mojomonkee> Then I have to restart terminal because it doesn't bring me back to a proper prompt.
<davek2000> im having trouble installing the libc6 package
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, thats what i use
<tritium> mojomonkee: I told you to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mojomonkee> I did.
<Rug> tritium: no, you can add it to the top-bar in gnome
<mojomonkee> I changed nv to nvidia and saved it.
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: you don't get any errors about sockets not being found to connect or anything like that?
<needlez> calamari, yes
<tritium> Rug: no idea what that would be
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, none
<Rug> ack,
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: alright, i'll try it again
<tritium> mojomonkee: did you drop to a console, and "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"?
<xbox_guru> ok, I want to try and compile the driver for my wireless usb adapter, here is the readme that came with it. http://pastebin.com/717997
<xbox_guru> do I follow that step by step or do I have to do something first
<Dr_Willis> depends on how verbose and exact the docs are xbox_guru  :P
<Dr_Willis> xbox_guru,  you do have the C compiuler and stuff installed?
<xbox_guru> I dunno...
<needlez> calamari,  i think its done.
<xbox_guru> I'm new at linux
<tritium> xbox_guru: you did install build-esential, right?
<Dr_Willis> xbox_guru,  you have a lot of learning to do then. :P
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, ok
<calamari> needlez: did you get something like dpkg-deb: building package `firefox' ... ?
<needlez> calamari, yes.
<xbox_guru> yes, I ran the build essential and the other one you told me to run
<xbox_guru> but I stopped after that
<xbox_guru> I didn't do that extract thing
<calamari> needlez: excellent.. sudo apt-get remove firefox
<xbox_guru> but I ran the buil essential
<calamari> needlez: sudo dpkg -i mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb_1.0.4lang20050515-1custom1.deb firefox_1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386
<tritium> xbox_guru: build-essential is a package that you install
<defendguin> now we just need a new flash 8.0 plugin
<xbox_guru> tritium: I installed it
<tritium> xbox_guru: ok
<xbox_guru> tritium: what do I do next
<Olde> just net installed Debian and can't get it to login
<tritium> xbox_guru: out of curiosity, which software are you about to compile?
<calamari> hi jonuk
<jonuk> hi calamari
<jonuk> well
<Olde> have read all the site help pages
<jonuk> i unplugged my master hard drive (40gb)...and it said that it couldn't find either hard drive when i booted
<jonuk> so i switched the pin on the back of my 250gb hard drive from slave to master and rebooted again
<jonuk> then it wouldn't recognize the cd-rom or anything
<xbox_guru> tritium: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_hostif.php?hostif=USB&zoek=Show
<needlez> calamari, ok, i did that
<calamari> jonuk: perhaps a cable got unplugged by accident?
<needlez> calamari, and i got an error
<jonuk> no, i rechecked everything, rebooted several times
<calamari> needlez: what was the error
<jonuk> it was strange
<xbox_guru> trition: the wg111v2 rtl8180 driver
<xbox_guru> triton netgear
<Rug> jonuk: did you reattach the power cable?
<orospakr> hi!  is crypto-related software in Ubuntu limited at all due to export regulations in the countries it is hosted in?
<calamari> jonuk: that's weird, because I assume your cdrom is on a different cable
<jonuk> rug: when i unplugged the 40gb hard drive, i unplugged both the ide cable and the power supply cord
<jonuk> calamari: yes, it is on a different cable
<jonuk> when i went into BIOS, it said Unknown Device for both hard drives and both my CD/DVD roms
<needlez> calamari, a little box popped up and says, Error Failed to load image mozilla-firefoz.png details: icon not found
<Chicago60657> just bought a new hd...any suggestions on how much to partition off for Dapper?  i'm using LVM, so i can start smaller and grow into it later...instead of hacking off a huge partition and not using much of it...thoughts?
<DUMAiSO> Can I edit a remote file in a ssh using a local editor?
<xbox_guru> trition: you there
<needlez> calamari, should i click ok on the little box?
<calamari> needlez: yeah
<needlez> calamari, ok, did that. so now what? is it messed? or is it fixable
<nickrud> Chicago60657, it takes about 2GB minimum, I keep 5-7GB partitions for each release myself
<calamari> needlez: and that was after the second sudo command ?
<needlez> calamari, yes
<xbox_guru> triton: I don't have very much time...
<calamari> needlez: try running firefox by typing firefox
<needlez> calamari, command not found.
<jonuk> I'm going to restate my problem to see if anyone else has any ideas
<Rug> I have a dual-monitor setup CRT+LCD.  (twinview is working 100%) How do I make the LCD the primary display?
<calamari> jonuk: yeah, that's a strange thing
<jonuk> calamari: it's very weird...i may try it again tomorrow when i have more time to mess with it
<Chicago60657> nickrud: so if i create a logical volume of say, 10Gb...i should be set for probably a year or more?  i'll be adding stuff from the repository, but not tons of stuff
<calamari> jonuk: if you didn't say you'd rechecked all the cabling, it'd say it was that :)
<calamari> it'd -> i'd
<jonuk> i did recheck all the cabling
<calamari> yeah
<Zeus`> Two quick questions: is there a way to make the desktop icons smaller? Also, how can I rename the partitions hda1 and hda2 to "Windows" For example?
<jonuk> a couple of times
<tin_nqn> porque el vim no me deja enviar comandos?
<tin_nqn> tipeo :w y me lo escribe en vez de guardarme el archivo
<DUMAiSO> es!
<spikeb> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nickrud> Chicago60657, you probably won't use more than half of that for installed packages
<tin_nqn> sorry
* chull smiles
<needlez> calamari, my computer just got an update. a new version of firefox....but not the newest one i dont think :S
<xbox_guru> can anyone help me compile my driver
<jonuk> Original problem: When installing Ubuntu 5.10, I get to the "Starting Partition" stage and it loads to 100%, then disappears and leave me with a blue screen
<Chicago60657> nickrud: ...you mean just the base install? or an 'average' system?
<nullified> whats the port for the ubuntu bitorrent client
<jonuk> When I push Ctrl+C...it starts to reload the partitioner again, and hangs at 52% every time
<calamari> needlez: one min I need to check somthing
<needlez> calamari, ok.
<nickrud> jonuk, looking back, jonuk when i went into BIOS, it said Unknown Device for both hard drives and both my CD/DVD roms <-- that's what you need to concentrate on
<nullified> !bittorrent
<ubotu> rumour has it, bittorrent is the BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<pyrotic> Quick question, aMSN Sounds, do not work, nor' have they worked, since installation, but my sound, itself, does work, any ideas?
<chull> i'm a little stuck. I need to organize some photos on a page to print, but i don't know how to make gthumb find the photos i have and move them to the print window.. it only puts one picture on the page.
<Chicago60657> nickrud: seems like you said 2Gb for base, and about 5Gb for a decent system
<jonuk> nickrud: i will work more with that tomorrow for sure...it's very strange and should be simple to resolve if i had more time and patience tonight
<nickrud> Chicago60657, all my mentioned numbers don't include my home dir
<needlez> calamari, if you need to know, firefox still doesnt work. that update did nothing it seems, and the icons on my task bar dont work either, and firefix has disapeared from my Applications - Internet thing
<xbox_guru> is anyone able to help me compile my driver?
<nickrud> Chicago60657, but yes, I've been using debian based distros for a while now, and 10GB will be plenty for your os partition
<Chicago60657> nickrud: understood...hey, is it possible to create a partition for home and then mount more than one distro there?
<jonuk> oh wait
<calamari> needlez: okay, cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<nickrud> Chicago60657, do it all the time.
<jonuk> calamari: i forgot a critical, critical part, lol
<ThomazLeite> Can I edit a remote file in a ssh using a local editor?
<calamari> needlez: then try ./firefox
<needlez> calamari, ok
<pyrotic> Quick question, aMSN sounds, do not work, 'nor have they worked, since the installation of aMSN, but my sound itself, does work, any ideas?... (Yes sounds are enabled on aMSN also)
<Chicago60657> nickrud: cool...that simplifies things
<needlez> calamari, no such file or directory
<jonuk> calamari: I forgot that when I first unplugged the 40gb hard drive, I was able to load the installer
<nickrud> Chicago60657, sometimes a config between os's, but it's rare
<jonuk> calamari: and i got to the partition section
<jonuk> calamari: but no hard drive was listed
<nickrud> s/config/config conflicts/
<jonuk> calamari: because for some reason, once i unplugged the 40gb hard drive, it would no recognize the 250gb drive either
<calamari> needlez: btw, it's possible that whatever firefox update you did replaed our new package
<Rug> ThomazLeite: there are a few ways to do it, none of them _easy_
* pyrotic whistles incoherently awaiting assistance.. :)
<needlez> calamari, damn...
<Chicago60657> nickrud: good advice...for now, i think i'll just carve out 10Gb logical volume for Dapper...heck, i've got 250Gb to burn!  :)
<calamari> needlez: no biggie.. lets heck
<calamari> check
<needlez> calamari, ok
<calamari> man.. my c key needs major work hehe
<nickrud> Chicago60657, you can always create more partitions, true :)
<ThomazLeite> Rug, Ok... The problem is I want ease... When I try to edit a remote file using gftp, it doesn't upload the file back
<needlez> calamari, haah
<calamari> needlez: cd ~/firefox-1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386
<Chicago60657> nickrud: yup...or in the case of LVM...just expand it...simplies things
<needlez> calamari, no such file or directory
<slackern> ThomazLeite: Can you connect with ssh and edit the file in a texteditor like nano perhaps?
<needlez> calamari, oh wait. i made a spelling mistake
* pyrotic ponders the thought of a possibility of sombody assisting him... what a dream it would be....
<needlez> calamari, there we go, ok im there
<chull> i really need help in #photogeeks
<calamari> needlez: sudo dpkg -i firefox_1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386.deb
<Chicago60657> nickrud: what filesystem do you recommend for / and /home?  ext3 or reiserfs?
<ThomazLeite> slackern, Yes, but I would like tu use a local editor
* pyrotic returns from daydreaming and asks his question again...
<jonuk> Original problem: When installing Ubuntu 5.10, I get to the "Starting Partition" stage and it loads to 100%, then disappears and leave me with a blue screen
<chull> wb pyrotic :)
<xbox_guru> can someone help me compile and install my network adapter driver
<needlez> calamari, ok did that
<Rug> ThomazLeite: sorry got busy here
<ThomazLeite> Rug, no problem
<calamari> jonuk: btw, when you plug in your 40gb drive it returns to normal?
<pyrotic> aMSN Sounds, do not work, they are enabled, my sound works over-all, but not in aMSN
<needlez> calamari, got errors
<pyrotic> chull thank you :)
<Rug> ThomazLeite: any box you are SSHing into should "ATLEAST" have vi installed
<nickrud> Chicago60657, I've only used ext2 & 3, so I don't have any real opinion about reiser
<jonuk> calamari: yes, i just plugged everything back in and its back to normal
<aciddamage> i wish ubuntu would install openssh-server by default
<xbox_guru> the readme that came with the driver can be found here http://pastebin.com/717997
<slackern> ThomazLeite: ahh thats how you ment, never tried it myself but maybe the "Connect to Server" thing will help you in gnome? just like browsing the ftp in nautilus and editing files.
<chull> you're welcome pyrotic there are certainly times when it's hard to get noticed for help here.
<ThomazLeite> Rug, Ok, let me show my problem in another way
<spikeb> gedit can do remote editing
<calamari> jonuk: lol, that is weird
<spikeb> so can kate
<calamari> jonuk: what brand of mahine is this?
<Chicago60657> is your /boot ext2 or ext3?  my is currently ext2, but i may change it
<Beginner_123> Hi.. I've the basic package of ubuntu... I want to know if I've tcl 8.4 and tlk 8.4.... English is not my first idiom and I don't speak tath so well... some one speaks spanish???
<pyrotic> chull yes, I have noticed!.. took me 8 hours today, to get a response apon fixing my video card, but I got it!...now I need to fix sound...
<ThomazLeite> slackern, yes, it works, but too slowly (terrible internet connection)
<spikeb> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<needlez> calamari,  i got some errors
<needlez> calamari, brb 3 secs
<spikeb> ThomazLeite: gedit and kate can both do remote editing
<jonuk> calamari: i have a dell computer, my 250gb drive is Western Digital
<Beginner_123> bye
<nickrud> Chicago60657, 3, because of the journalling. Haven't seen it used yet, though
<chull> pyrotic, congratulations on getting your video card set up!!
<outlawcrook> Hello everyone
<calamari> needlez: yerah, I was waiting to hear what the errors were
<slackern> ThomazLeite: ahh maybe what spikeb said, gedit/kate has something for it, i've never looked myself at that.
<pyrotic> chull thanks, it took a while!... is nice to finally be able to play Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory now though.. :)
<chull> hi outlawcrook :)
<ThomazLeite> spikeb, ok
<Rug> ThomazLeite: can't you use vi ?
<Chicago60657> nickrud: yeah...seems safer...i wonder why anyone uses ext2 anymore at all
<slackern> ThomazLeite: or maybe one of those webpublishing/wysiwyg editors like bluefish can do it?
<pyrotic> spikeb hellow again :)
<spikeb> hey pyrotic
<chull> pyrotic, Wolfenstein was a blast!
<ThomazLeite> Rug, Yes, I can
<spikeb> pyrotic: you got it working?
<outlawcrook> Just installed this OS today thought i would come in and say hi
<Chicago60657> nickrud: seems like driving without insurance  :)
<pyrotic> spikeb Yes, Indeed I did.. now I have another problem.. :)
<nickrud> pyrotic, what was the problem for et, anyway. Somoenes gonna ask that question again :)
<pyrotic> chull Yes :D
<Chicago60657> outlawcrook: cool
<aciddamage> anyone tried running Adobe Photoshop through wine? Does it work?
<pyrotic> nickrud Well, it was my driver...
<calamari> jonuk: perhaps join #hardware, maybe they can determine why unplugging a drive would do this
<spikeb> hey outlawcrook:)
<pyrotic> spikeb aMSN sound does not work >.<
<nickrud> Chicago60657, I never had any data loss with ext2, but why take chances. I wear seatbelts.
<calamari> jonuk: oh wait...
<ThomazLeite> thank you all who tryied to help me
<calamari> jonuk: you mentioned you set the drive to master
<spikeb> pyrotic: haven't used amsn in quite a long time, myself
<pyrotic> nickrud actually it was probably more then my driver, I'm just too dumb to remember what I did....
<outlawcrook> Hi spikeb
<pyrotic> spikeb 'jowi' helped me fix it...
<nickrud> pyrotic, np
<jonuk> calamari: yes, after both drives weren't being recognized...thought that was the problem
<calamari> jonuk: but there was no slave... just remove the jumper entirely
<Chicago60657> nickrud: i hear ya on that one...it seems like most people use ext2 on /boot...maybe because it's accessed so briefly and the forced fsck after x boots?
<pyrotic> spikeb Well start using it, and then help me.. Haha!. jk
<outlawcrook> It loaded very easy and found all my hardware.. :)
<spikeb> haha
<jonuk> calamari: did you get what I said earlier about the installer loading but no hard drive on the list
<pyrotic> any Sound "GURU"s in here?
<calamari> jonuk: or add the 40gb drive as a slave
<jonuk> calamari: lol, that makes since
<jonuk> calamari: i'll just take the jumper off
<needlez> calamari, do you want me just type out everything that happened after i typed in that sudo command?
<pyrotic> !amsn
<ubotu> hmm... amsn is at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<calamari> needlez: nah
<xbox_guru> is anyone able to help me build my network adapter driver from the source I downloaded? the read me that came with the source is found here http://pastebin.com/717997
<chull> congratulations outlawcrook :)
<needlez> calamari, ok well the errors are, dpkg: error processing firefox_1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386.deb (--install):
<needlez>  conflicting packages - not installing firefox
<needlez> Errors were encountered while processing:
<needlez>  firefox_1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386.deb
<calamari> needlez: btw, are you irc'ing on a different mahine than the one you are trying to install ff on?
<nickrud> Chicago60657, I quit using a separate /boot when I ran into a situation with identical kernel names on different installs. I switched to grub & that's ok
<chull> xbox_guru, somemtimes it is hard to get noticed for help in here
<needlez> calamari, no im doing all of this from the same computer
<xbox_guru> chull:lol
<xbox_guru> chull: I can see that:p
<tritium> !tell needlez about pastebin
<aciddamage> anyone tried running Adobe Photoshop through wine? Does it work?
<calamari> needlez: ahh, okay.. here is something cool.. highlight some text and push yourmiddle mouse button.. it will paste.. makes life easier :)
<outlawcrook> Thanks chull :)
<nickrud> heh. Most of us simply don't chime in because we don't know :)
<chull> xbox_guru, every once in a while somebody is helpful and then the whole world turns sunny and bright :)
<needlez> tritium, thanks
<xbox_guru> chull: do you know how to build drivers
<needlez> calamari, oh cool!
<Chicago60657> nickrud: yeah...i'm planning on using /boot for several distros, so thanks for the warning...i'll have to be careful about naming the kernel...i always use grub, so i think i should be OK
<mada> ok, so dapper flight 7 is sexy as hell
<tritium> thank you too, needlez :)
<needlez> calamari, so do you know what the problem is?
<mada> so if you don't have it ... get it
<pyrotic> *cries* I want sound on aMSN! :[[
<chull> xbox_guru, i'm sorry .. my son does that stuff... but he's asleep or i'd ask him myself.
<calamari> needlez: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<xbox_guru> tritium: did you see what I'm trying to compile?
<needlez> calamari, ok done.
<calamari> needlez: okay, sudo dpkg -i firefox_1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386.deb
<needlez> calamari, oh wait. it says firefox not installed, so not removed.
<tritium> xbox_guru: sorry, I'm multitasking tonight.  Rather busy.
<xbox_guru> ok
<calamari> needlez: ahh
<xbox_guru> I'll try tomorrow then
<xbox_guru> nite
<calamari> needlez: is there more of that previous error that I wasn't given?
<nickrud> pyrotic, I'm not sure if it'll work in your case, but I've seen aoss <somewierdprogramthatcantdosound> allow the wierd program to use sound. It's in the package alsa-oss
* pyrotic pokes everybody in the room to get their attention... *scuse me ma'ams and sir's...*cries*..aMSN sounsd do not work!.. *
<outlawcrook> I just have 1 ?...What software will run on it and where can i get
<chull> (((( HedgeMage ))))
<outlawcrook> if anyone has a limk they want to share
<needlez> calamari, no, im pretty sure that was it, that is all it said.
<HedgeMage> hi chull :)
* chull smiles
<HedgeMage> What's up?
<calamari> needlez: ok
<pyrotic> nickrud ok, so how would I go about using that 'command' to fix aMSN sounds? :)
<teamxar> hi all
<calamari> needlez: let's hek this out in synaptic
<teamxar> does ubuntu have a 2.6 kernel boot option?
<calamari> needlez: sudo synaptic
<chull> HedgeMage, this is my husband's box.. i need help finding some software or making gThumb work to print my photographs before morning (or bedtime preferably)
<needlez> calamari, ok, its open
<nickrud> pyrotic, you'd call amsn with aoss amsn . It's something you can try, till someone smarter comes along
<calamari> needlez: down at the bottom, clik Custom
<calamari> needlez: then lik Broken near the top
<needlez> calamari, ok
<needlez> calamari, ok
<pyrotic> nickrud FYI - I'm a n00b.. so would I just type... "alsa-oss amsn" ..> ?
<calamari> needlez: anything listed?
<needlez> calamari, nope
<fiendskull9> hey
<pyrotic> chull Good luck on getting all that to work!.. :)
<nickrud> pyrotic, yes. You'll need to install the alsa-oss package first
<teamxar> crap
<fiendskull9> where is libmp3lame.so?
<calamari> needlez: okay, good
<HedgeMage> chull: ahh, nice... not to be rude, but what's your normal nick, I am drawing a blank on who you are :/
<HedgeMage> chull: sorry
<pyrotic> nickrud Ok, Installing.
<teamxar> iso dvd download stopped at 2.00 out of 2.4 GB
<chull> HedgeMage, my nick seems to be frozen.. chalcedony :)
<Arrick> are there any IIS 6 users here ?
<calamari> needlez: Ctrl-F, firefox, Search
<Arrick> nickrud, ?
<teamxar> WTF?
<Arrick> evening
<HedgeMage> chull: ahh ok
<Arrick> what up HedgeMage
<nickrud> Arrick, hello. Who are you harrassing tonight :)
<Arrick> noone
<needlez> calamari, did that, nothing has popped up so far.
<HedgeMage> I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to visit :)
<needlez> calamari, ok a bunch of stuff popped up
<pyrotic> arrick for now right? :P
<calamari> needlez: did one pop up that was named simply firefox ?
<proconsul> my printer is not auto detected, its an hp 1100
<Arrick> I am trying to find out what the default username and password for IIS 6 are, for annonymous access, cause I accidently changed it
<calamari> needlez: I'm assuming not
<pyrotic> nickrud ok it's installed but "alsa-oss amsn" doesn't do anything... ? >.<
<teamxar> aaaaaaaaaaaargh
<needlez> calamari, yes.
<springah> howdy
<HedgeMage> Arrick: I'm no chanop but I'm willing to bet that's WAY off topic in here :)
<needlez> calamari, but its not installed, meaning, the little check box isnt green
<pyrotic> chull do you have your printer working already?
<calamari> needlez: ahh, right
<nickrud> pyrotic, like I said, something to do untill someone smarter came along :)
<Arrick> yeah I know HedgeMage but nickrud can normally answer that
<chull> pyrotic, the printer works great
<Arrick> he has those skills
<springah> can anyone recommend a guide to a breezy base install? ive got the cds already, im just not sure what to install to get a basic xwindows system up
<needlez> calamari, should i install it?
<calamari> needlez: nope
<needlez> calamari, ok
<calamari> needlez: not yet, anyways
<pyrotic> nickrud so you don't know the command for it?.. cus it says that alsa-oss command not found...
<chull> pyrotic, it's just gThumb that i don't know how to use.
<needlez> calamari, cool
<nickrud> Arrick, moi? I run windows about once a month, and turn off the internet cuz my machine is infected & I don't care enough to reinstall
<calamari> needlez: that is the old vewrsion that you didn't want
<Arrick> haha
<needlez> calamari, oh ok
<pyrotic> chull hmm.. how many photo's do you need to print?... (Happy mothers day to you ;) )
<proconsul> im on flight 7 dapper,
<chull> pyrotic, ty very much!!!
<aciddamage> anyone know if wine will run photoshop?
<chull> pyrotic, about ummmm 200 ?
<pyrotic> chull You are very most welcome.
<calamari> needlez: okay, how about something like firefox-1.5.0
<pyrotic> Chull I can bearly count that high...
<pyrotic> chull does gthum actually work?
<chull> pyrotic, if i could only figure out how to get gThumb to let me get the 8 or so pictures on the page to print.
<needlez> calamari, in that synaptic list?
<calamari> needlez: yeah
<needlez> calamari, no nothing like that
<Arrick> night all
<calamari> needlez: ok.. one min then, need to chek out a file
<chull> pyrotic, it looks like it ought to work.. don't know if it will but it sees my printer.
<AngryElf> anyone here experienced with transcoding using clusters?? -> what's a bottom limit for frame-chunk size??
<needlez> calamari, ok
<baizhiwen> hi
<chull> hi baizhiwen
<pyrotic> chull print a test page from it.
<chull> AngryElf, i wish.. keep asking and in a week or two ..
<baizhiwen> do you know how to qq's protocal
<nickrud> wow, gthumb printing does really suck
<AngryElf> can't get it working chull?
<pyrotic> chull and let me knowif it prints successfully
<calamari> needlez: btw, what does this do: sudo dpkg -i mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb_1.0.4lang20050515-1custom1.deb
<needlez> calamari, nothing
<calamari> needlez: no errors?
<zcat[1] > Remove the running kernel image (not recommended) [No] ? yes
<needlez> calamari, no, it didnt nothing at all.
<nickrud> ate all my memory
<zcat[1] > bye bye kernel..
<nickrud> zcat[1] , be sure to reboot when the install is done :)
<pyrotic> Second off, are you printing them from pictures off of your 'harddrive' or from a 'digital camera' ?
<baizhiwen> what are you talking about
<springah> can anyone recommend a guide to a breezy base install? ive got the cds already, im just not sure what to install to get a basic xwindows system up apart from apt-get install gnome :)
<calamari> needlez: that doesn't sound right.. usually it will say at least something
<pyrotic> chull Second off, are you printing them from pictures off of your 'harddrive' or from a 'digital camera' (Reprint, directed to you)
<GaiaX11> How to install fonts in ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > yeah.. I already installed a 686 kernel.. it's a bit of a gamble but I'm expecting it to boot OK
<teamxar> trying this again: does ubuntu offer an option to install a 2.6 kernel?
<calamari> teamxar: yes
<needlez> let me change directory, for some reason even that little xaaronx@yadayada is gone.
<GaiaX11> I know that in Kde it is very easy through de control panel
<springah> GaiaX11: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<nickrud> springah, how basic?
<slackern> GaiaX11: you can make a .fonts folder in your homefolder and put fonts there then run fc-cache and restart x windows.
<nickrud> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<proconsul> F*&4!!  printer never has worked, wont detect, site says its supported, ?
<teamxar> thanks calamari
<springah> nick: just say xfce4?
<springah> then ill apt whatever i want from there
<teamxar> now we'll see if it cooperates with my Toshiba Tecra M4
<needlez> calamari, ok, i got an error.
<nickrud> springah, sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop , and done
<teamxar> Mandriva 2006 dies during the x11 install
<springah> oh?
<springah> nice
<calamari> needlez: okay what is it
<springah> im guessing kubuntu-desktop works too?
<teamxar> Slackware died after a slapt-get --upgrade
<nickrud> springah, yes
<needlez> calamari, i posted it in pastebin
<chull> pyrotic, the printer prints the tiny picture in the top left just great :)
<teamxar> Debian can't recognize my sk98lin
<calamari> needlez: ok
<teamxar> trying this now
<springah> nick: cool, thanks, didnt realise there were desktop metapackages
<teamxar> bye all
<chull> pyrotic, i just don't know how to put more pictures on the page.
<pyrotic> chull Ok, great. do you have all the pictures on your harddrive?
<zcat[1] > rebooting. I'f I'm not back soon you'll know removing the currently runing kernel WAS a bad idea..
<chull> pyrotic, yes on the hd.
<nickrud> springah, edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu, and xubuntu. Some enterprising dude will someday have eubuntu I figure
<springah> hehe
<springah> edubuntu?
<nickrud> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is the education version of ubuntu (essentially ubuntu + educational apps + ltsp).  Website - http://www.edubuntu.org. Tour - http://edubuntu.org/tour.html
<springah> im guessing thats a school pc install or something?
<calamari> needlez: cd firefox-1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386   and then try again
<BlackHand> enterprise ubuntu
<pyrotic> chull Ok. Give me a second please.
<springah> yep cpp;
<springah> cool even
<chull> pyrotic, thanks so much, i'll be here :)
<BlackHand> well, ubuntu server is on the way
<springah> server? yayy
<Madpilot> BlackHand, there already is a server release
<springah> already? yayyy haha
<needlez> calamari, ok, its doin stuff
<pyrotic> chull You are welcome...(working...)
<needlez> calamari, and now its done doing what it was doing
<calamari> needlez: okay good.
<springah> thanks guys, bbl
<needlez> calamari, no errors this time w00t!
<calamari> needlez: dpkg -i firefox_1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386.deb
<calamari> err sudo in front of that
<needlez> calamari, ok, got an error
<jonuk> Original problem: When installing Ubuntu 5.10, I get to the "Starting Partition" stage and it loads to 100%, then disappears and leave me with a blue screen
<needlez> calamari, shall i paste in pastebin?
<calamari> yes
<needlez> calamari, ok its there
<calamari> needlez: I think that's okay
<calamari> needlez: try typing firefox
<needlez> calamari, command not found
<nickrud> jonuk, you need to focus on getting your bios to recognize your drives, ubuntu won't until the bios does
<calamari> needlez: okay, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox
<calamari> jonuk: did I miss something?  what happened without the jumper?
<needlez> calamari, ok, i did that, and firefox popped up. checked the version (help - about) and its version 1.5
<pyrotic> chull Ok.. I think I have a simple solution.. other than making this hard and figuring out a way to do it...
<calamari> needlez: okay one last step then
<needlez> calamari, ok
<calamari> needlez: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<pyrotic> chull couldn't you copy and paste the images you want, in the way you want them, into an open office document.. and print that... and OR.. make a simple webpage.. and print that?
<chull> pyrotic, wb awesome :)
<calamari> needlez: then just typing firefox should work after that
<chull> pyrotic, ummm i have no idea how to do either of those.
<needlez> calamari, ok.
<needlez> calamari, it doesnt.
<pyrotic> chull hmm.. Ok.. give me a second, I may be able to run you through it..
<calamari> needlez: ahh, exit the terminal and reload a new terminal
<chull> pyrotic, that would be so kewl.. then we would know how :)
<needlez> calamari, same thing, command not found.
<DrBanzai> Can anyone recomend a USB 2.5 inch hd enclosure for use with ubuntu?
<calamari> needlez: and the ln command gave no errors ?
<needlez> from before?
<calamari> needlez: try it once more: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<needlez> calamari, it says;  ln: `/usr/bin/firefox': File exists
<calamari> needlez: ahh.. sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox
<proconsul> hplip_readme.html says my printer is supported, but no detection?
<calamari> needlez: then try the ln command again
<needlez> ok
<needlez> calamari, now type firefox?
<calamari> needlez: yes
<needlez> calamari, sweet, it worked.
<calamari> needlez: cool.. try loading ff from the icon
<pyrotic> chull ok, My simple solution to your problem would be to do this...'click applications/office/OpenOffice.org2 Draw' Then, Open up the first image, by cicking "File" "open" and finding it wherever it may be..then the next step.
<needlez> calamari, that works too, thank you so so much : D like OMG thank you very much, your the man.
<pyrotic> chull you will notice when the picture is opened, it sizes it on the white sheet as if it were printed, resize it to the size you want, then.. click Insert/image find the next image, and resize it and place it where you want, when finished resizing and putting all the images you want on the first page.. Print it.
<calamari> needlez: cool, glad it works for you!  enjoy
<needlez> calamari, thanks again : )
<pyrotic> chull In theory it shoudl work, I am now testing it.. to make sure I am not mis-leading you into a total failure and wasting your time.. :)
<pyrotic> chull Works like a charm. :)
<needlez> calamari, now, how do i install themes? haha im kidding, i will figure that one out on my own
<chull> ok kewl .. looking now
<pyrotic> chull Once you get all the images you want on the first page, let me know when you print it, how it works, I will stick around until then, so if need be you need help I can try again.. :)
<proconsul> I love it when ubuntu(or any "project") says a device "works" and the hplip readme says "yes" but no it really does not work, argh!
<chull> ok i have the picture of a dog.. now grabbing a few more.
<chull> pyrotic, ty :)
* proconsul goes out and buys winblowz
<pyrotic> chull You are very most welcome, does it work like it did for me?
<pyrotic> proconsul O_O...I'd buy a new processor with that money...O_O
<Madpilot> proconsul, System->Admin->Printing - try adding the printer manually
<proconsul> pyrotic, yeah, I have
<proconsul> !
<ubotu> proconsul: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chull> pyrotic, it's fine IF i want onle photo only..
<chull> it's not letting me add more .
<pyrotic> proconsul Printer issue's?.. sorry I was helping sombody else at the moment, whats your problem?
<chull> pyrotic, it says 'read only' on draw.
<pyrotic> chull did you click "insert photo/from file" ?
<chull> pyrotic, where is that?
<pyrotic> chull it is on top about 2 away from 'file'
<proconsul> pyrotic, Sys>admin>printing> and then no detection of my hp laserjet 1100
<pyrotic> proconsul you install the driver?
<chull> pyrotic, it seems to be grayed-out.
<proconsul> pyrotic, this is a fresh default install of flight 7 dapper
<pyrotic> chull hmm really...
<needlez> whats a GTK 1.x theme? and what is aGTK 2.x theme?
<Dr_Willis> one for the old version of gtk.. one for the new.
<chull> pyrotic, yes.. sometimes i find this very frustrating.
<proconsul> pyrotic, driver? all the printer software is installed : hplip, cups, ppd etc. etc..
<needlez> Dr_Willis, what is GTK? or is that a dumb question, and i should be smacked? lol
<pyrotic> proconsul how is it hooked up?.. USB, or NIC?
<pyrotic> chull Hmm... I agree, Lets see here... so you opened up "Office.org2 Draw".. right?
<Aven> hey
<Dr_Willis> needlez,  the widget set/libs that gnome and other apps use.. as oposed to 'QT' which kde and other apps may use .
<Aven> anyone know a media player that would support mp4?
<Dr_Willis> vlc
<nickrud> mplayer?
<Aven> does xine support it?
<Dr_Willis> ive played mp4's in vlc befor,
<proconsul> pyrotic, parallel
<Dr_Willis> i think with the right codecs the others can play them as well
<pyrotic> chull ok, lets go step by step, and see what goes different from mine, than yours.. click 'Appications/Office/Openoffice.org2 Draw'... any difference so far?
<nickrud> Aven, yes
<proconsul> ok i dont know ifs its a 1100A or just 1100
<chull> pyrotic, yes we did
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  i see your back :)
<pyrotic> proconsul hmm. ok, did you try to manually install it from sys/admin/printing/add.. etc.
<needlez> Dr_Willis, oh ok. well im looking for themes that will do everything, looks wise. i just dont want ubuntu to be brown anymore...lol. is there a way to kind of emulate the looks of Mac's OSX?
<pyrotic> richiefrich Yes, I am, I am trying to help out people now!.. although I still have my aMSN problem.. (no sound)
<Dr_Willis> needlez,  unfortunatly yes.. theres a great many ugly osx themes out. :P
<Dr_Willis> needlez,  fire up synaptic and install a bunch of the themes.. then have a blast at gnomelook.org (i think)
<needlez> Dr_Willis, hahaah, well, which theme would recommend?
<richiefrich> pyrotic, really what u use? amsn is an app>
<proconsul> pyrotic, i think I got it, maybe, i'll check back if i need support, thanks!
<pyrotic> richiefrich I use aMSN for MSN Messenger, and the sound doesn't work in it.
<pyrotic> proconsul Ok, Good luck, Your welcome.
<Dr_Willis> needlez,  plastic i think is nice. but it all depends on what ya like. I perfer very 'clear/clean' looks with no fancy eye candy
<richiefrich> pyrotic, u try gaim or u dont like it ?
<pyrotic> richiefrich...dispise it...
<chull> pyrotic,  yes open office works
<richiefrich> ok
<stillbourne> are routes created with the ip command permenant? or if I mess them up can they be cleared by restarting the network service?
<needlez> Dr_Willis, yes! i want a very clean looking theme. minimalistic almost.
<Dr_Willis> needlez,  oodles of themes out there. :P
<pyrotic> chull ok, when you first open it, is "insert" grayed out?
<pyrotic> chull you are in 'OpenOffice Draw'... right?
<proconsul> pyrotic, !
<needlez> Dr_Willis, Using synaptic how do i install themes. (im really new)
<chull> pyrotic, mostly, i have fields picture and object that's all
<Dr_Willis> needlez,  search for 'themes' click and install.
<chull> and yes, pyrotic it is Draw.
<proconsul> pyrotic, so tell me what to enter in the "location" field at step 3. I dont remember all my device and port stuff
<pyrotic> chull can you post your screenshot of OpenOffice.org Draw, on pastebin ?
<chull> pyrotic, umm url for pastebin?
<BHSPitLappy> can you do that?
<pyrotic> proconsul hmm...did you selecte your Parallell port?
<needlez> Dr_Willis, a ton of stuff just popped up, should i install all of it?
<slackern> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<pyrotic> !pastebin
<BHSPitLappy> screenshots on pastebin?
<slackern> aye you can put them there
<Dr_Willis> needlez,  ya should read the descriptions and decide for yourself
<pyrotic> you can add a jpg to it.. :)
<chull> !pastebin
<proconsul> pyrotic, how? it said nothing detected at step 1.
<needlez> Dr_Willis, oh ok
<pyrotic> proconsul give me a second please.
<pyrotic> chull http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Dr_Willis> needlez,  rule #1 for linux... 'Think' :P
<chull> ty pyrotic
<pyrotic> chull you are welcome.
<kkathman> second rule..."dont update for the sake of updating" hehe
<needlez> Dr_Willis, haha, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> kkathman,  like all the beginners in here lately wanting vim7. even tho they dont know how to use 'vi' yet.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<kkathman> true
<kkathman> hehe
<slackern> #rule 1 for me should be, "If it works, don't mess with it."
<needlez> Dr_Willis, how do i tell which GTK i have?
<Dr_Willis> you got 2.x
<Dr_Willis> 1 is way old
<pyrotic> proconsul - check here, for more information, I'm kinda new to Linux, sorry I couldn't help you farther - http://www.linuxprinting.org/ -
<pyrotic> proconsul by the way, google is your best friend :)
<pyrotic> richiefrich you there?
<richiefrich> yes
<pyrotic> chull once you get the picture up, send me the link.
<richiefrich> pyrotic, ?
<pyrotic> richiefrich I'm going to have to go pretty soon, do you mind continueing on helping chull ?
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, you have a link for vim7 <pant>
<Dr_Willis> nickrud,  google.com :P it was trivial to install by cvs/svn :P
<richiefrich> pyrotic, no i dont mind what's the issue
<richiefrich> pyrotic, fill me in
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, so build me a deb. I'll wait :)
<pyrotic> richiefrich she needs help getting '6' or more, different photos, to print on one page, using gThumb, I told her to use OpenOffice.org Draw, and just insert them and resize each photo, to fit, and print it that way, but the 'insert' button seems to be grayed out for her.. I'm not sure if I have an updated OpenOffice or what the deal is..
* spikeb is fine with vim6.4
<Dr_Willis> nickrud,  i dont even use it. :) i just wanted to learn how svn worked
<spikeb> and emacs 245.62
<aciddamage> anyone know if wine will run photoshop?
<aciddamage> i cant use GIMP
<Dr_Willis> aciddamage,  'cant' or 'wont' :P
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, heh.
<aciddamage> cant
<aciddamage> Dr_Willis: I wish I could
<spikeb> why not?
<aciddamage> has to be photoshop and indesign
<Dr_Willis> theres proberly a few wine sites the discuss photoshop and wine ussage.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<richiefrich> pyrotic, ok ill try
<pyrotic> chull if I suddenly leave, good luck, and I'm sorry I couldn't help you any further, richiefrich will help you I'm sure of it!... but I will wait around a bit longer...
<Dr_Willis> I cant afford photo-shop lol.
<aciddamage> Dr_Willis: can u point me in the right direction?
<s|k> :)
<pyrotic> Dr_Willis I'm with you there... :|
<aciddamage> Dr_Willis: I use GIMP but need to get photoshop for work on linux -long story
<nickrud> chull, I've had luck with inserting a new layer, and selecting that for inserting graphics ...
<Dr_Willis> aciddamage,  google.com look for "wine photoshop howto'
<aciddamage> heheheh ok thanks
<pyrotic> nickrud I'm heading out, take care~
<richiefrich> chull, gthumb not work ? at all ?
<pyrotic> chull I'm heading out, take care, and good luck
<pyrotic> richiefrich I'm heading out, take care..
<nickrud> pyrotic, if you ever get that et thing straight in your head ...
<richiefrich> pyrotic, ok
<pyrotic> spikeb Im headin' out, take care
<roblef> hey all
<spikeb> you too
<roblef> is this a good place to ask stupid newbie questions?
<pyrotic> nickrud if I do, I'll come back and tell you, if you see jowi, ask him, he might remember
<richiefrich> roblef, shoot
<nickrud> roblef, the best
<roblef> i'm trying to get a DVD working
<richiefrich> roblef, u gotta start someplace :)
<roblef> i've installed ubuntu on this Dell of mine today (yay)
<pyrotic> Best of luck to you all, take care, buh-bye!
<roblef> :)thanks, richie
<roblef> and nick
<roblef> i did the package install of all the things the Ubuntu support page said to get totem working
<roblef> and i still get a encryption error message
<nickrud> roblef, did you install libdvdcss2 ?
<roblef> what info can i give you that would help figure this out?
<roblef> i tried to
<roblef> i searched for that package
<nickrud> !libdvdcss
<roblef> and got a list of things
<ubotu> somebody said libdvdcss was (DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)) for i386. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for PPC and amd64
<richiefrich> roblef, u want  to play a DVD?
<roblef> ah
<roblef> yep
<richiefrich> roblef,  sudo apt-get install xine
<roblef> heh. cool
<roblef> i'll try it
<richiefrich> or roblef,  sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<roblef> i also tried VLC, since i use that on my mac... but no luck
<richiefrich> im not sure what it's called
<nickrud> xine-ui , yes.
<roblef> ok, brb, gonna try that
<needlez> anyone here familiar with gnomad2? im trying to get all the mp3's off of my Creative Zen Micro.
<richiefrich> roblef, try this to ogle
<richiefrich> roblef, it's only for DVD's  it's the bst imo
<roblef> another lame question: is there a key shortcut to switch virtual desktops?
<gnosticapex> sleep time, gnight all
<richiefrich> roblef, size?
<roblef> size of what, richiefrich?
<richiefrich> Ctrl+Alt + +    or  Ctrl+Alt + -
<bimberi> roblef: ctrl-alt-<left or right arrow>
<richiefrich> roblef, i think thats what u mean
<roblef> ahhh. arrow! yay
<roblef> that works beautiful thanks!
<richiefrich> bimberi, ok i thought the size
<bimberi> :)
<chull> *SIGH* pyrotic left.. i've just pasted the screenshot into the pastebin.
* richiefrich thinks bimberi can read minds
<roblef> ok. updates are happening, so I'll wait for those to go. thanks so much for the help!
<richiefrich> chull, i can try
<chull> richiefrich, thank you!!!!
<richiefrich> chull,  let me see ss
<chull> richiefrich, we will wait ty much :)
<richiefrich> chull, wait ? ooh for pyrotic
<richiefrich> chull, ok
* bimberi thinks richiefrich wildly overestimates bimberi's abilities
<bimberi> :P
<richiefrich> lol
<needlez> anyone here familiar with gnomad2? im trying to get all the mp3's off of my Creative Zen Micro.
<chull> richiefrich, he went to bed, no i thought you meant to wait while you looked in pastebin.. we need help tonight,please?!!
<richiefrich> chull, no i can try, can i see the pic
<chull> bimberi, you will be amazed at what you can do
<s|k> how long will it take to install ubuntu 5.10 sever install on a 64mb ram system? It's been at 6% for like an hour now (but it is still doing things)
<s|k> :
<s|k> Pentium II
<richiefrich> wow
<chull> richiefrich, i guess .. let me try resending it to you
<richiefrich> chull, paste it http://img114.imageshack.us/
<richiefrich> chull, much eaiser
<nickrud> bimberi, no false modesty here. You read my mind more than once
<chull> richiefrich, okies give me a min
<richiefrich> ok
<bimberi> nickrud: and vice versa :)
<kkathman> hi C-O-L-T :)
<needlez> anyone here familiar with gnomad2? im trying to get all the mp3's off of my Creative Zen Micro.
* nickrud thinks there has to be an app you just point at a list of files, & it thumbnails & prints for you. 
<chull> http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20060514screenshot11hx.png richiefrich is this it?
<kmno>  .
<kmno> anyone left?
<kmno> hi ajeen
<kmno> hiya kuja
<chull> kmno, yes.. but i don't know anything ;)
<kuja> hi
<kmno> hi all
<kmno> so what is this chat channel for, Ubuntu users?  Or just to chat
<richiefrich> chull, ok and u want to resize ikt and but it into a document?
<chull> kmno, usually it's a help channel for ubuntu users
<chull> richiefrich, we want to  put six or 8 picturese per page and send them to our printer.
<kmno> chull, well that's great.  I might want to come back here, then, I just loaded ubuntu about a week ago.  I'm using it now.
<needlez> how do i install the new aMSN? (version 0.95)
<kmno> Hi Meta, are you a Ubuntu user?
<chull> kmno, wonderful .. sometimes it's busier than others.
<richiefrich> chull, well it says read-one on top
<kmno> Chull, I am not too good at chat channels...I just found it in the Applications drop-down menu ;/
<richiefrich> chull, i u need to changes the pic permissions
<slackern> Have you looked at the program gqview, i looked at it and it seems to be able to do about what you want
<slackern> if you go to print in it and have selected the pictures you want you can adjust it to fit several pictures on a page
<chull> richiefrich, hmmmmmmm i don't know how to change permissions. how do i do it?
<richiefrich> chull then resize them so u can fit them all one as u need them, do u have your printer setup
<kmno> brb
<chull> slackern, i have gThumb if i could figure out how to make it do more than one tiny picture.
<richiefrich> chull, sudo chmod 775 <file>
<LinuxKillsWindow> How do I install java?
<chull> richiefrich, printer works fine.. im a dummy
<richiefrich> chull, your no dummy, we all start someplace
<needlez> does anyone know how to install the new aMSN?
<chull> ty richiefrich .. im just trying and tired
<richiefrich> chull, i dont know a dummy that can even run linux :)
<richiefrich> chull, np
<roblef> hey, richiefrich?
<roblef> i installed xine-ui
<roblef> now how do i watch a dvd?:)
<richiefrich> chull, try that and see what u get
<chull> richiefrich, ok
<richiefrich> roblef, right click then show controls
<roblef> right click on what, the disk?
<richiefrich> roblef, at the bottom u see DVD button
<richiefrich> roblef, no in xine
<chull> richiefrich, where do i type the sudo thing?
<roblef> i'm not sure even how to start xine
<richiefrich> chull, in a term
<roblef> that's how lame i am. ;)
<richiefrich> roblef, xine
<roblef> richiefrich, yeah, i get that. but where is xine? not in my applications menu
* roblef is REALLY noob
<richiefrich> roblef, open a terminsl
<roblef> ah, k
<roblef> that was toeasy
<roblef> too
<roblef> :)
<richiefrich> roblef, xine dvd:/full/path/to/DVD/VIDEO_TS/
<richiefrich> do that
<richiefrich> if u started xine close itk
<chull> richie would file mean openoffice-draw or something?
<richiefrich> mount the DVD
<richiefrich> chull, no the picture
<roblef> it's mounted, on the desktop
<richiefrich> roblef, ok but where?  in the terminal do a df -h
<needlez> can someone help me installing the new aMSN?
<roblef> /dev/hdc
<richiefrich> roblef, whats the mount point
<richiefrich> roblef, df -h | grep hdc
<abarbaccia> hello all - if i have one computer and want to make a tar archive of the root and pipe it to another machine with ssh what would the command be?
<roblef> it's at /media/cdrom0
<richiefrich> roblef,  do that in your IRC -->      /exec -o  df -h | grep hdc
<roblef> /dev/hdc              7.5G  7.5G     0 100% /media/cdrom0
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, i see your back u get it?
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: yes
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: i'm working on fixing my backup solution so it doesnt kill me next time
<richiefrich> roblef, xine dvd:/media/cdrom0/DVD/VIDEO_TS/
<richiefrich> roblef, that will load it ^^^^^^
<roblef> cool;
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, what u do to fix
<richiefrich> roblef, does it work?
<roblef> still getting erorr
<kmno> back
<richiefrich> roblef, xine dvd:/media/cdrom0/VIDEO_TS/
<chull> chmod: cannot access `000_2947': No such file or directory
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: well, i'm using tar now and for the bootloader, just use ubuntu cd boot into rescue and grub-install /dev/sda1
<roblef> there is no input plugin available
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, cool beans
<richiefrich> roblef, hmm, ok try one more app please
<needlez> can someone help me installing the new aMSN?
<roblef> sure
<roblef> you're rockin
<richiefrich> roblef, sudo apt-get install ogle
<richiefrich> chull, wheres the picutes at ?
<chull> chmod: cannot access `000_2947': No such file or directory richiefrich my husband is having a hard time understanding..
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: what do you suggest about my piping tar - i have tar output the raw stream - pipe to ssh - but then how do i tell tar to use the stream as input and create the archive on the other side?
<roblef> richie: working on it
<richiefrich> chull, do u know the pic's name lik e--? screenshot.jpg
<v`laptop> wheres a site that tells me wh at ubuntu is ?
<richiefrich> chull,  or doggy.jpg
<calamari> v`laptop: ubuntu.com ?
<roblef> richiefrich, is command same for ogle?
<roblef> again, same error
<richiefrich> chull,  find / -name "000_2947"
<roblef> no css library available
<richiefrich> roblef, no
<Blue89> arbarbaccia, do what u did, backwords :)
<richiefrich> roblef, umount /media/cdrom0 && ogle
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: any ideas?
<richiefrich> roblef, sudo umount /media/cdrom0 && ogle
<Blue89> pipe the ssh client into tar stdin
<kmno> oldnewbie, hehe, cool name
<Blue89> it has a stdin option
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, u want to pipe what tar output?
<roblef> richierich. same error
<roblef> i must need some lib installed
<Blue89> to send a file
<Blue89> i think
<proconsul> wtf
<needlez> can someone help me installing the new aMSN?
<richiefrich> chull, did u find the file?
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: tar cpf - . | ssh <connection> " > mybackup.tar"   ????
<roblef> needlez, is there a package for it?
<Blue89> no gaim 4 u?
<roblef> needlez...the GAIM is great
<richiefrich> roblef, yes i guess so
<roblef> richie, any ideas?
<needlez> i like the looks of aMSN better
<proconsul> nothing is detected on my parallel port, my printer wont show up, it just does not see anything.
<abarbaccia> i just can't figure out how to take the stream once its ssh'd over and put it into a tar archive
<richiefrich> roblef, no i thought apt-get pulls that all in
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, try that that looks good
<Blue89> needlez, google festival-gaim :)
<roblef> when i try to sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<roblef> i get error
<roblef> package not available
<aciddamage> is libdvdcss missing in Dapper or am I missing the repo?
<richiefrich> roblef, search for it
<roblef> but referred to by another package
<roblef> richiefrich...how
<chalcedony> richiefrich: *hugs* and i'm on my own box now
* proconsul will try two more different printers.
<paul_> Heya Ubuntu Users!
<richiefrich> roblef, iirc  apt-get search <packages>
<richiefrich> chalcedony, ?
<roblef> ah
<roblef> thansk
<richiefrich> np  i think
<chalcedony> on the other hand i know less than my husband does about where his pictures or mine are.
<chalcedony> chull..
<needlez> Blue89, festival gaim just makes voices appear? it speaks out what everyone types?
<richiefrich> chalcedony, ooh ok chull
<Blue89> yes
<richiefrich> chalcedony, u need to know, so u can change the permissions
<ubuntu> can someone help me in trying to install something and have some problems
<chalcedony> richiefrich: that makes sense. his are probably in a different place than mine are.
<richiefrich> chalcedony, do u know where your are?
<needlez> Blue89, well that is pretty cool, but i think i still want the new aMSN. i downloaded the new .deb file, i just dont know what to do next.
<Blue89> abarbaccia, pipe ssh to file, THEN extract
<richiefrich> chalcedony, or do u know the name of them, i can help u search
<abarbaccia> Blue89:  i dont wanna extract
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, why through ssh
<nickrud> chalcedony, when you find the files, that app that slackern mentioned, gqview, prints multiple pictures per page very well, unlike gthumb.
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: if u can do it through ftp that'd work too
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, or u moving it to another computer?
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: right
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: to another computer
<chalcedony> i'm opening something called digiKam version 0.7.2
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, mount it nfs
<kakalto> if I get "error inserting nvidia [path] : No such device", any ideas of my problem?
<abarbaccia> how?
<kakalto> I am using legacy nvidia drivers
<richiefrich> on the box u want to send it to
<roblef> richiefrich. i'm not making the search work
<nickrud> kakalto, what's the context of the error?
<roblef> i searched in the synaptic package manager
<kakalto> nickrud, I modprobe nvidia, then get that
<Blue89> soebody should write a ssh client that is made for file transfer
<richiefrich> roblef, apt-get --help
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, on the box u want to send it to
<spikeb> look for a scp front end
<kethinov> i just installed apahce2 and php5, but whenever i try to view a php file, it just downloads it to the desktop. what gives?
<needlez> roblef, i have downloaded the newest version of aMSN, it is a .deb file. how do i install it? do you know?
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, u need nfs  --> sudo apt-get install nfs-utils
<roblef> needlez, no idea. i was just curious
<paul_> Needlez
<paul_> I can help :)
<needlez> roblef, oh ok, thanks anyways
<needlez> paul, sweet, : ) so how do i do it?
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, nano -w /etc/exports
<Blue89> abarbaccia, you can also use as http server if you know what all the files are called
<ubuntu> can someone help im having trouble setting up gcc
<paul_> Its very simple, forget the .deb file.
<chalcedony> richiefrich: i wonder if i can move these to the open office now.. i found my pictures
<needlez> ok
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: this is too much work - i just wanna pipe it ssh
<roblef> needles, can't you open it in a package manager?
<Blue89> write a little python app to list all the files into html links and host them all in thttpd or something
<paul_> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=54091 < go there and find the i386 version, witht he extension .package
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, add this line --> /MOUNTPOINT *(async,rw,no_root_squash)
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, then try like u said, im not to sure
<nickrud> kakalto, do you have linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)-nvidia-legacy
<nickrud>  installed?
<richiefrich> chalcedony, what are the names ?
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: i'm gonna - hopefully it'll work - right now i have "cat - > backup.tar" on the receiving end
<paul_> Needlez, done that?
<kakalto> nickrud: yes
<brandon_> is there a flashplayer 8 for linux?
<mikebot> how can i check to see if i need to update gaim?
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, i always pipe with two   >>
<abarbaccia> richiefrich: >> will append, > will start a new file
<ubuntu> cd ..
<richiefrich> abarbaccia, yes
<IcemanV9> brandon_: nope
<abarbaccia> so for a single new file, it makes no difference
<needlez> paul, no not yet, i dont think i am seeing it
<paul_> Umm, i can send you the file?
<richiefrich> chalcedony, ???
<nickrud> kakalto, a sec, I need to refresh my memory what's where
<needlez> paul, yes sure
<paul_> Okay, done... its 2.17MB
<needlez> paul, there is this.... 	amsn-0.95-2.x86.package    is this the file?
<spikeb> arg
<paul_> Thats it buddy
<kakalto> nickrud, ok
<needlez> paul, cool : )
<paul_> .packages are like the windows installer, but for linux. It makes life easy :)
<needlez> paul, oh thank god haahaha
<spikeb> you can double click on a .deb file nowadays
<paul_> Have you accepted the file needleZ? it says its waiting on you to accept
<needlez> paul, where? nothing has popped up...
<chalcedony> Richie: Album "court_2006-02-16"000_2971.jpg is one.
<nickrud> kakalto, are you following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<paul_> Ummm, okay. Im not an xpert at this IRC sorta thing... But, below this convo in the same window.... there 'maybe' something there indicating the file im trying to send...
<Rasuto> Hi, I'm having a weird problem. My DVD-RW isn't being picked up fully. I can write CDs but not DVDs. Anyone have any tips?
<needlez> paul, nope..
<richiefrich> chalcedony,  sudo chmod 77u5 court_2006-02-16"000_2971.jpg
<kakalto> nickrud, no.
<richiefrich> chalcedony,  sudo chmod 775 court_2006-02-16"000_2971.jpg  <--- that
<needlez> paul, i just turned auto accept on...
<paul_> hmmm, add me to MSN and I can send it that way?
<needlez> paul.
<kakalto> nickrud, it's an https link which I can't access under links2
<paul_> ahh, okay. I will try and send it again Needlez
<richiefrich> chalcedony, but add the dir to it
<proconsul> does anyone have a hp laserjet 1100 working with ubuntu?
<nickrud> kakalto, that has the distilled wisdom of this channel, and you can use lynx to read it
<kakalto> ohk thanks
<needlez> paul, if it doesn work this time, we can do it via msn
<paul_> Needlez, sorry... it doesnt seem to be sending...
* nickrud rolls around laughing, 'distilled wisdom'
<paul_> needlez, my msn is spiderz_a_killer@hotmail.com
<richiefrich> chalcedony, do u understand?
<pyrotic> where is the darned gaim directory?!?!?!
<nickrud> pyrotic, either ~/.gaim or /usr/share/gaim
<kakalto> nickrud, well, wisdom must go through some process :P
<roblef> richiefrich, when i try to directly install libdvdcss with apt-get, it says there is no install candidate. is there a way around that?
<richiefrich> pyrotic, your back
<proconsul> i think my parallel port is fuced
<pyrotic> richiefrich for a bit, yes.
<nickrud> kakalto, that page has been around nearly forever, but it's still in CategoryCleanup
<Hobbsee> !tell roblef about restricted
<kakalto> nickrud, ah lol
<richiefrich> pyrotic, it's permission probblems for chull
<pyrotic> nickrud because I need to install an xfire plugin' for gaim...
<pyrotic> richiefrich did she get it done though?
<richiefrich> pyrotic, idk she's trying i  think
* proconsul grabs his shotgun and sends ubuntu straight to hell.
<chalcedony> why are people trying to flood me off of freenode?
<Hobbsee> chai
<richiefrich> chalcedony, who? im not
<Hobbsee> chalcedony: i suspect that you're flooding yourself?
<pyrotic> richiefrich k. well.. good luck to helping her.. I'm on a new mission now..
<chalcedony> Hobbsee: nope
<richiefrich> pyrotic, ok
<Hobbsee> odd
<chalcedony> not when you have enemies
<pyrotic> richiefrich I can't find the gaim directory to add the plug-in xfire
<roblef> hobbsee
<roblef> \thanks
<nickrud> kakalto, but seriously, nearly everyone that goes there has success. It just needs prettifying I think
<richiefrich> roblef, hmm what is the alternative what does it say
<richiefrich> pyrotic, the gaim dir that --> ~/.gaim
<pyrotic> richiefrich hm.. K. I'll try that..
<chalcedony> * Topic for #ubuntu set by apokryphos at Mon Apr 24 16:24:38 2006
<chalcedony> richiefrich chalcedony, do u understand?
<chalcedony> so i missed the directions you gave, richiefrich
<richiefrich> chalcedony,  sudo chmod 775 /DIRTOFILE/court_2006-02-16"000_2971.jpg  <--- that
<kakalto> nickrud; I don't care too much about prettifying it, it looks pretty as it is... from my text-based browser
<kakalto> xD
<nickrud> proconsul, I've had issues with printing with hplip, that's why I've been fearful of treading into your issue. But, if you wanna shoot ubuntu, I gotta help :)
<richiefrich> hplip is great
<kakalto> nickrud, well, I've read it, more-or-less followed directions, and it's not working
* richiefrich likes hp they support linux very well
<nickrud> my pos hp1510, I sometimes have to cycle it's power & restart hplip & cupsys sometimes to get it back in sync
<kakalto> nickrud, does it matter if I have linux-restricted-modules-386 aswell as linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`-nvidia-legacy ?
<richiefrich> chalcedony, ? u do that?
<chalcedony> richiefrich: i can't.
<richiefrich> why
<chalcedony> darling son does not want his mother to have root access
<richiefrich> chalcedony, yell at him
<chalcedony> my husband can .. just not me
<richiefrich> chalcedony, then have him do it :)
<chalcedony> he's afraid that some of my friends will tell me to do bad thigns.
<nickrud> kakalto, um, try installing nvidia-glx-legacy , the restriced-uname-legacy thing seems to be non-existant
<chalcedony> yup
<chalcedony> i pasted it to son.. let him deal with it
<njdube> Does any one here watch diggnation?  And if so what player do you use and codec?  I'm having issues playing the video.  The audio plays fine but the video goes slow.
<richiefrich> chalcedony, i dont tell bad things, but thats me :-)
<nickrud> kakalto, and, 'more or less' usually won't cut it. It's hard enough to write docs that work step by step, let alone work 'more or less'
<pyrotic> richiefrich im out, toodaloo
<pyrotic> L8R3z~ everybody
<richiefrich> pyrotic, later
<kakalto> nickrud, I installed nvidia-glx-legacy.
<chalcedony> richiefrich: i know.. and tonight it's going to kill the photo thing. he should know.
<kakalto> nickrud, the thing is... I followed a different guide first
<richiefrich> chalcedony, it's hard without root access
<nickrud> kakalto please don't say ubuntuguide
<kakalto> nickrud, no :)
<kakalto> nickrud, it was on the forums somewhere
<richiefrich> chalcedony, but u see what i mean by --> Read-only in OO ?
<richiefrich> chalcedony, that means u can do anything with it
<chalcedony> richiefrich: yes but my OpenOffice is NOT read-only
<kakalto> nickrud, but I would have thought that linux-restricted-modules-uname-nvidia-legacy would be the one for the job...?
<richiefrich> chalcedony, no not the app, that means the photo
<chalcedony> apparently whatever my husband did installing his needs to be fixed?
<chalcedony> oh?
<chalcedony> so..
<chalcedony> each picture individually?
<richiefrich> chalcedony, yes
<chalcedony> we have a LOT
<DBO> so recursively chmod them
<richiefrich> u can change them all at one shot
<richiefrich> chalcedony,  sudo chmod -Rfv 775 /DIR/TO/PHOTO
<chalcedony> richiefrich: ok i'll tell my husband when he feels better
<chalcedony> thank you very much!!!!
<richiefrich> chalcedony, ok.. i hope that helps
<nickrud> kakalto, what's confusing me is that the ubuntu package search web site shows that package, but when I click on the list of files (looking for the kernel module) it tells me that the package doesn't exist
<richiefrich> chalcedony, u ever need anything u can ask me, ill try my best
<chalcedony> thank you very much, richiefrich :))
<chalcedony> have a great night :)
<richiefrich> chalcedony, come visit in my channel
<kakalto> nickrud, well, when I apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`-nvidia-legacy, it installs fine
<kakalto> what is linux-386?
<chalcedony> richiefrich: ok where?
<roblef> richiefrich - I got it working. thank you!
<roblef> had to visit the URL that the ubotu sent
<richiefrich> chalcedony, u get the invite?
<richiefrich> chalcedony, #penguinslair
<nickrud> kakalto, if I were in your shoes, I'd apt-get remove --purge anything you've installed so far, and start at the top of the nvidia wiki page.
<DBO> kakalto, linux-386 is a metapackage that depends on the latest 386 kernel and 386 restricted modules
<hab> hi
<hab> help
<kakalto> DBO, ohk thanks
<DBO> hab, whats your problem =)
<kakalto> nickrud, ok
<hab> how do i add a program to look on my hard drive from the live cd to play a audio file?
<Madpilot> hab, what file format?
<hab> mp3
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell hab about mp3
<QMario> Is there a way I can convert my Linux encoded avi files to ones that Windows can read?
<QMario> !win32
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, QMario
<QMario> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
* nickrud wishes there were more guidelines about when to jump in to other's help, when you *know* they're missing the point
<zcat[1] > live cd can't have nonfree stuff (just ask the karora devs!) and good luck adding packages to it..
<DBO> QMario, they should me readable in windows, avi files are not linux specific.  If anyhing windows simply doesnt have the right codecs.  Check out ffdshow for windows
<dli> zcat[1] , are the nvidia/ati binary only drivers nonfree by this sense?
<Madpilot> hab, you can install stuff onto the liveCD, but it'll vanish when you stop that session, and really, really slow the liveCD session down unless you've got buckets of RAM...
<DBO> what do you mean nickrud
<disasm> when I put mplayer /path/to/file in crontab it plays first second of file and stops
<QMario> DBO, okay because Windows Movie Maker says something about too many interfaces when I try to open an .mpeg file encoded using a Linux encoder.
<zcat[1] > dli: yes. read slashdot ..
<nickrud> DBO, in the physical world, I a would look around, with this 'help me' smile
<DBO> nickrud, huh?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<proconsul> how can i test to make sure my parallel port is even functional?
<nickrud> DBO, more generally, I've been uncertain about when to jump in, and would like people to jump in a little sooner on me when I've overreached. A difficult question, considering how hard people here do try to be considerate
<zcat[1] > cat /dev/urandom > /dev/lp0  -- the printer should go nuts..
<DBO> zcat[1] , thats mean, /dev/random > /dev/lp0 instead =P
<kakalto> nickrud, I followed the guide exactly, to no avail; I'm now gonna try installing a different linux-restricted-modules
<zcat[1] > that makes a difference?
<proconsul> DBO, what would urandom have done to be "mean"?
<DBO> nickrud, in general people just chime in when they have something to add, but should try to avoid confusing the situation
<PwcrLinux> Hi there
<DBO> proconsul, new users might not know how to stop it from printing random stuff =P
<QMario> Also, are there any good Linux Video Editors other than kino.
<proconsul> fun
<hab> how do i add this RootSudo
<zcat[1] > proconsul: It'll print off a bunch of pages with random crap on them.. probably not what you were after though.
<proconsul> im not new just really rusty
<hab> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) users, go to Applications --> System Tools --> Run as different user what do i put in the run box?
<proconsul> i just need to know if my parallel port is even working
<DBO> proconsul, /dev/random outputs a small random bit of data, /dev/urandom outputs an unending stream of random data
<PwcrLinux> I need to get macromedia flash player 8, I searched on synpatic package, not on the list of "Macromedia Flash Player 8"
<Madpilot> hab, you don't need that switch user box for sudo
<richiefrich> nite all
<richiefrich> bbl
<nickrud> PwcrLinux, there is no flash 8 for linux yet
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux, there is no Flash 8 for Linux. Blame Macromedia.
<hab> how do i do it new sorry?
<Madpilot> hab, what're you trying to do?
<PwcrLinux> Mad: Hmm, the TNT TV website asked for flash 8
<hab> i trying to look at my hard drive and play music?
<DBO> PwcrLinux, wine + IE or VM + XP
<Madpilot> hab, on the LiveCD, right? First you need to mount your hard drive
<LinuxKillsWindow> lol ya only 7 is out for linux...sucks
<hab> yes live cd
<QMario> Any good programs?
<proconsul> wtf i get permission denied even with sudo
<DBO> QMario, for what?
<proconsul> ?
<proconsul> when doing that command
<QMario> Non-linear video editing other than KINO.
<DBO> proconsul, ls -l /dev/lp0
<PwcrLinux> Oh well..
<proconsul> DBO, no such file or directory
<DBO> QMario, video editing is a linux weak point at this particular point in time...
<proconsul> so that could be my issue
<kethinov> praise be to the find command...
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell hab about mount
<DBO> proconsul, yes, that is your issue indeed.  Do you have a printer hooked up to the parallel port?
<proconsul> DBO, sure do
<n2o> irc://irc.dingalingz.net/misfits
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<proconsul> DBO, im guessing i need to create that device using uh makedev? or ?what
<PwcrLinux> IE sucks
<Madpilot> hab, did you get the pm from the bot?
<DBO> proconsul, shouldnt have to...  is this a prefab machine or a DIY?
<PwcrLinux> I don't have wine and anything like that..
<DBO> PwcrLinux, if you absolutely need flash 8 you can run windows in a VM
<proconsul> DBO, this is a toshiba satellite pro 6100 laptop couple years old.
<r0xoR> wtf does Pwcr stand for? puker?
<PwcrLinux> DBO: My lappy don't have a MS windows
<PwcrLinux> just pure linux
<nickrud> r0xoR, play nice
<Ademan> so how do i get ubuntu to log my boot proccess?
<r0xoR> no for real, i'm interested... what does pwcr stand for/is short for?
<AngryElf> is there a simple way to combine two AVI files one after the other into one file?
<DBO> proconsul, is the parallel port part of a docking station?
<noiesmo> AngryElf, avimerge
<hab> ok oncd i mount it do i havr to mount it ever time?
<hab> once
<DBO> proconsul, try "sudo modprobe parport_pc"
<Madpilot> hab, if you're just running the LiveCD, yes - every time you start the LiveCD up you'll have to do all of this again
<noiesmo> AngryElf, avimerge -o outputname -i file1  file2
<nickrud> Ademan, you can see (what can be seen) in /var/log/dmesg & /var/log/systlog
<proconsul> DBO, the parallel port is on the back of my laptop, and yes I did a lsmod checked that all the proper modules are loaded, etc..
<PwcrLinux> DBO: I have old Win95 and uses NN browser
<nickrud> Ademan, er, /var/log/syslog
<Ademan> hrm, i'll check it but iirc it was a 0 b size file...
<DBO> proconsul, beats me...
<proconsul> i know it's weird
* PwcrLinux thinks have to wait till the marcomedia release new flash 8..
<nickrud> proconsul, is the module lp installed? it should be ..
<proconsul> nickrud, yup
<nickrud> proconsul, but you have no /dev/lp0
<PwcrLinux> cya later
<nickrud> if that's true, you have a real bug on your hands :)
<proconsul> nickrud, when i do ls -l /dev/lp0 i get : no such file or dir
<proconsul> WEIRD
<DBO> proconsul, "sudo modprobe -r lp && sudo modprobe lp"  then give us the dmesg output in pastebin
<hab> ok on the heds what the number?
<proconsul> DBO, k will do
<DBO> proconsule a tail of 30 line should do just fine
<antonio_> how do i register here?
<DBO> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<antonio_> !register
<Madpilot> antonio_, see what ubotu just posted above ^^^
<antonio_> cheers :)
<hab> Heads (1-1024, default 255):
<hab> ???
<Madpilot> hab, what're you trying to do?
<hab> mount hard drive ?
<DBO> hes trying to mount I hard drive I gather...
<DBO> the hard way
<hab> new here i am frying
<hab> tyring
<DBO> hab, how many hard drives have you?
<hab> if there is a easer way please help?
<hab> 2
<DBO> hab, did you build this machine yourself?
<Madpilot> hab, are they Windows drives, or what?
<hab> add ram and hard drive
<Madpilot> sorry - not being clear - are the drives that you're trying to mount formatted as Windows drives?
<hab> one i am trying was working on a friends computer that ran gentoo
<needlez> anyone know how to get mp3's off of my Creative Zen micro? i have gnomad2 installed, but im getting an error
<DBO> Madpilot, gentoo = reiser or ext3 default?  then again knowing gentoo users its probably XFS... =P
<DBO> hab mount /dev/hda /mnt
<Madpilot> DBO, no idea, I've never touched Gentoo - not NTFS, anyway
<DBO> erm, "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt"
<DBO> Madpilot, I tried gentoo once, but on the third day of the install I got bored =P
<Madpilot> DBO, aren't you supposed to wait seven, then rest? ;)
<DBO> Madpilot, I cant compete with a diety
<nickrud> DBO, you should try linux from scratch if you don't want the idle time
<proconsul> DBO, im changing to the laptop, gonna have "Pax-Americana" for my nick k
<hab> ok say onlu root can do that ?
<pax> hmm
<DBO> nickrud, did that once, will never do it again, Im perfectly ok with precompiled binary distros now
<szoller> how to make my webcan run with linux?
<DBO> hab, yes, "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt"
<hab> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<hab>  ??
<nickrud> DBO, did it several times, it's what made me comfortable with precompiled distros finally
<DBO> hab, my mistake
<needlez> does anyone know how to install files that end with the .rpm extension?
<Pax-Americana> l
<Overand> What's a *really* simple gallery script, preferably php, not nearly at the level of sophistication of 'gallery2'
<noiesmo> needlez, alien will convert to deb
<hab> rpm is red hat
<Pax-Americana> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14059
<nickrud> needlez, yes, alien. But, there's almost always a better way
<noiesmo> ubotu, tell needlez about alien
<Overand> resize (thumbnails) and image captions, but that's itt
<DBO> hab, "sudo mount -t autofs /dev/hda1 /mnt"
<peanutbutter7836>  i just tryed installing vhcs but the installer script says "If specified by -literal_key, then the key length must be equal to the chosen cipher's key length of 56 bytes at /var/www/vhcs2/engine/setup/../vhcs2_common_code.pl line 1408" and exits how do i fix this
<Madpilot> Overand, if you just want to create static HTML galleries, gThumb has a "create web gallery" function
<needlez> nickrud, i just want to install LimeWire...so if you know a better way, please let me know
<DBO> Pax-Americana, make sure the LP is enabled in BIOS
<nickrud> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Pax-Americana> DBO: k brb man
<DBO> !alien
<ubotu> well, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<DBO> do not use alien please
<hab> wrong fs?
<nickrud> needlez, use the limewire .sh package, not the rpm
<Madpilot> hab, do you know what fs this harddrive is using?
<needlez> nickrud, ok cool. thanks
<hab> not realy
<DBO> hab, "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt"
<DBO> Madpilot, hows shooting in the dark sound?
<Madpilot> DBO, better than nothing - but not by much ;)
<hab> i have WINDOW$
<alan|laptop> hi all
<nickrud> hab, sudo fdisk -l whill tell you about your partitions, and the -t type you should be using
<Ademan> yeah so /var/log/syslog was indeed empty
<DBO> nickrud, thanks, I wish I knew about that a while ago =P
<DBO> have, paste the output of the command nickrud just gave you to pastebin
<DBO> hab ^^
<needlez> nickrud, where do i get that file?
<nickrud> Ademan, that is not good, /var/log/syslog is the catchal for system messages. Mine has never been empty, I can't imagine why yours is
<hab> hde1 do i need to add the 1 ?
<DBO> nickrud, the syslog deamon must not be starting
<alan|laptop> can anyone understand wat i need to compile ffmpeg :
<alan|laptop> ./libavcodec/libavcodec.a(utils.o) : In function "avcodec_encode_video":/home/alan/ffmpeg-0.cvs20050918/libavcodec/utils.c:869: undefined reference to mm_flags 
<alan|laptop> ?
<DBO> hab, yes
<nickrud> DBO, oh. Makes sense, but why?
<Overand> Madpilot: that miiight do it, i'm looking at "Enhanced Simple PHP Gallery"
<Overand> I'd rather have it be somewhat web-based
<nickrud> needlez,  http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther
<DBO> Ademan, have you ran any hardening scripts like bastille linux?
<Overand> er... dynamic.  that is- support for comments, etc
<Overand> but not as complex as 'gallery2'
<Overand> I'm using that already, but it's not *quite* appropriate for what i'm trying to do here
<Madpilot> Overand, gThumb's output is purely static - no comments or stuff like that
<DBO> Overand, sourceforge.net has plenty
<CasperWax> does any1 use the bootable 1GB UBUNTU usb drive?
<Overand> i actually found one that looks doable
<Overand> i'm gonna try it
<CasperWax> i get errors when i try to use it
<needlez> nickrud, ok, i got that file...its a zip file.
<hab> i see desk top now what ?
<needlez> nickrud, and inside the zip i dont see any .sh files. i dont think.
<Ademan> DBO: i can't say i have
<Ademan> what do they do/accomplish?
<Ademan> my problem is during boot
<DBO> Ademan, often they break the log deamons
<DBO> Ademan, can you check and see if the syslog deamon is running right now?
<hab> what is hpfs??
<noiesmo> nickrud, hab from memory you need to do dos2unix on the frostwire sh file
<Ademan> DBO: i can't even boot
<DBO> hab, hpfs/ntfs, same thing if I remember
<DBO> Ademan, when does it freeze durring boot?
<Stokes> \j #ubuntuusers
<hab> ok how do i do that ??
<DBO> hab, have you successfully mounted the drive?
<nickrud> needlez, I've never installed limewire personally, since I respect licenses (hack)
<proconsul> DBO, yeah i see it now with ls /dev/lp0
<hab> yes and no
<DBO> proconsul, so it was disabled in BIOS?
<hab> all i see is desktop not my files
<proconsul> DBO, and it shows up now with the printing tool
<Overand> ugh
<Overand> this app is not quite right
<proconsul> DBO, yes it was disabled
<Overand> i need something i can embed in a page, preferably
<Overand> hm
<Overand> that's actually a pretty complex task if i don't use iframes
<proconsul> DBO, I knew it something stupid
<DBO> proconsul, thats ok, it works now
<Overand> heck, how long has it been since a browser didn't support iframes?
<DBO> hab, "ls /mnt"
<Overand> like, are there any mainstream browsers these days that don't do IFRAMES?
<proconsul> DBO, checking to see if it prints now.
<DBO> Overand, almost all do, but iframes IIRC are not considered good html...
<Ademan> DBO: i can't tell exactly, but i'm assuming its sometime during the hotplug setup because thats where it crashes for the Ubuntu LIVE and KNoppix and Debian, (nopcmcia fixes it for Knoppix, and an equivalent boot parameter fixed it for debian)
<DSteele> does lynx support them?
<Ademan> its a laptop just fyi
<DBO> Ademan, do you have an external drive plugged in?
<nickrud> needlez, that factoid must be out of date then.
<Ademan> none
<proconsul> AWW! SHIZ!!!
<DBO> Ademan, next time you get to the hotplug part, press CTRL + C
<needlez> nickrud, ah, its ok, i grabbed frostwire. i still dont know how to install things that are a .deb file though..
<hab> permission denied?
<Ademan> i keep getting crap about "hw_random" but i blacklisted the module and at least got rid of that error, but theres still (i guess) an access violation somewhere
<nickrud> needlez, sudo dpkg -i <deb>
<DBO> hab "sudo ls /mnt"
<Ademan> DBO: it happesn pretty fast but ok
<proconsul> DBO, THANK YOU!
<DBO> Ademan, what do you mean it happens fast?
<hab> got it
<DBO> proconsul, dont thank me, thank Madpilot, he did the hard work
<DBO> hab, is that what you were looking for?
<hab> ok how do i play a music files
* nickrud wonders if he cares enough about limewire to test & update the factoid ... not
<Ademan> nvm, i wasn't thinking, i have enough time to react from when it says its starting hoplug and when it crashes
<proconsul> Madpilot, thank you!
<DBO> hab, have you installed MP3 support?
<Madpilot> np
<hab> DBO: thanks so far
* proconsul does a little dance!
<hab> no help ?
<hab> and do i have to install mp3 all the time ?
<DBO> hab, you cant from the LiveCD since the CD is read only.  If you installed it to your hard drive you could enable the support 100% of the time
<hab> and if so how do i save this irc log ?
* proconsul has alot of work to do
<needlez> nickrud, i got an error...it says no such file or directory, even though i am pretty sure i am in the right directory
<proconsul> so later!
<hab> ok where do i get the full thing ?
<nickrud> needlez, you're trying to run frostwire?
<DBO> hab, are you ready to make the plung and install ubuntu for real? =)  (you may have to kill windows if you dont have enough room on your drives)
<nickrud> needlez, exactly what are you doing, installing or running?
<needlez> nickrud, im trying to install it. i think. im very new to linux. im in terminal, and im in the proper directory, and i typed in the command you told me to.
<Madpilot> hab, if you do a full install, you'll only have to do this mp3 & mounting thing once. The LiveCD saves no information between sessions, though
<needlez> nickrud, i want to install.
<hab> i am getting new hard drive this week
<nickrud> needlez, ls
<hab> 400 gb
<DBO> hab, fantastic, come back when you get it and we will help you install everything just right =)
<needlez> nickrud, ok i typed that, and it is in the proper directory.
<nickrud> needlez, if you see a frostwire deb (a file ending in .deb) then sudo dpkg -i frostwire
<hab> where do i get the install version?
<nickrud> needlez, erm, sudo dpkg -i frost<tab> where <tab> is hit the tab key
<Madpilot> hab, same place you got the LiveCD iso
<thomasM> frostwire is just a blue limewire...
<DBO> hab, http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<hab> ok it will say insatll ?
<needlez> nickrud, i dont understand what you mean.
<DBO> hab, where are you located, I can give you a direct link
<Madpilot> hab, yes
<ashlar> If I try to configure something (./configure) and it returns this : "configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<ashlar> "  Can I fix it?
<DBO> ashlar, paste the last 20 lines from configure to pastebin and maybe we can help
<zcat[1] > ummmm .. not sure if i'm the first to point this out but the way the CDs' appear on the download page is VERY confusing..
<needlez> nickrud, wait.nevermind. it worked.
<needlez> nickrud, thank you :)
<pundai> can anyone tell me why dapper doesn't have the hibernate or sleep options for logout anymore
<nickrud> needlez, that's called tab completion, and thanks for not making me explicate :)
<DBO> zcat[1] , thats why I offered to give him a direct link if he tells me which country he is in =)
<ashlar> Ermm...  Pastebin?
<thomasM> hibernate never worked for me. should be fixed before final release.
<DBO> !pastebin
<nickrud> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<needlez> nickrud, no...it didnt work. or atleast i dont think it did. it is now in the programs list (Applications - Internet) but when i click the icon, nothing happens
<nickrud> needlez, type java -version in a terminal
<Ademan> DBO: what does ctrl+c do?
<DBO> pundai, it has it there for me.  Hibernate is broken if your swap file is not large enough or if you run nvidia drivers other than the most recent
<Ademan> i think i missed just by a tiny bit
<nickrud> needlez, you need 1.5 or better
<DBO> Ademan, it skips that part of the startup, but I thought you said it was freezing there?
<pundai> DBO, its neither it was working this morning then i did an update and boom...
<noiesmo> it's a silly mistake in the packaging. Seems like someone saved the file in windows and then packaged. Easy to fix, just do this sudo dos2unix /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<DBO> pundai, in that case Ill be waiting for this mornings updates to be reviewed further =P
<needlez> nickrud, version 1.4.2
<hab> ok if i download the install noq qill it save to my desktop?
<thomasM> oooo so i should resize my swap?? 1024mb of memory doesn't fit in 1gb swap i guess. would make sense if only used memory were swapped for hibernation.
<Ademan> so do i wait till it freezes to do it?
<mianik> how do i xorgconfig in ubuntu?
<needlez> nickrud, oh ok.
<thomasM> thanks for the tip
<nickrud> !javadebs
<DBO> thomasM, in general swap has to be larger than physical memory for hibernate to work
<noiesmo> nickrud, i'm running frostwire with java 1.4.2
<pundai> DBO, i believe you think im lying :P
<nickrud> needlez, but noiesmo mentioned something above that I've not run  into, but could easily beleive
<thomasM> i had no idea.
<ashlar> So in theory... I would say it's 14060?  And it's AIME that I'm trying to install?
<thomasM> i only made a 1gb swap because on average all i ever use is 15mb swap.
<DBO> pundai, no I dont, I just know dapper is a beta and things like this happen
<nickrud> noiesmo, thanks
<needlez> nickrud, what?
<thomasM> i find it difficult to fill a gig of memory with gnome.
<noiesmo> nickrud, needlez I just installed a few days ago and thats what i had to do
<nickrud> noiesmo it's a silly mistake in the packaging. Seems like someone saved the file in windows and then packaged. Easy to fix, just do this sudo dos2unix /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh <-- needlez
<pundai> DBO, oh snap i just remembered... when i boot up now acpid says "read only file system", thats #1, #2 is now i get hw_random can't start RNG
<DBO> thomasM, your telling that to a guy with 2 gigs of memory =P
<hab> ok if i download the install noq will it save to my desktop?
<QMario> How do I convert an mpeg video to a .dv file?
<mianik> why doesnt xorgconfig work in ubuntu?
<noiesmo> nickrud, needlez dos2unix is provided by the sysutils package
<thomasM> heh.
<DBO> pundai, ask in #ubuntu+1
<thomasM> good to know.
<phreak97> i have an old hewlett packard keyboard with three buttons at the top, one standby and two shortcut buttons. what are the chances of getting them to work under linux?
<noiesmo> QMario, mencoder
<DBO> hab, are you in the live CD?
<phreak97> they dont even work in xp
<hab> yes
<phreak97> only 98
<needlez> noiesmo nickrud, wait wait. so i have to type this? sudo dos2unix /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<AngryElf> http://pastebin.com/718212  dvdrip is failing to work on two nodes I have set up, the paste is the "error" that it spits out, it says it can't connect to a socket at some point, but i dont know what it means.....any ideas?
<noiesmo> QMario, possibly even transcde
<Madpilot> phreak97, try them - my keyboard power buttons worked w/o any setup
<DBO> hab, only if you have LOTS of RAM... otherwise you want to boot to something that has harddrive access
<noiesmo> needlez, yes
<hab> one gb ram
<needlez> noiesmo, command not found. that what it says
<noiesmo> nickrud, needlez dos2unix is provided by the sysutils package
<DBO> hab, i still dont suggest it.  I would boot to windows and download it there
<ashlar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14060   Trying to configure AIME... but nothing seems to compile right anyways... maybe it's the same problem?
<DBO> live CD's have a way of running out of RAM
<Madpilot> hab, you'd be far better off to use your installed OS
<needlez> noiesmo, so i have to install that package first, before i can type in that command?
<thomasM> definitely would not download anything big in livecd.
<phreak97> Madpilot, where do i try them?
<noiesmo> sudo apt-get install sysutils
<phreak97> theyre not assigned to anything
<hab> how do i log in useing chatzilla?
<noiesmo> needlez, sudo apt-get install sysutils
<DBO> phreak97, try going into system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts and assigning them to something
<Madpilot> phreak97, ah, OK - mine just worked - evidently yours don't. I'm not sure how to set them up, tbh
<needlez> noiesmo, ok, its installing
<phreak97> DBO, didnt work
<noiesmo> needlez, then sudo dos2unix /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<needlez> ok, did that, nothing happened
<damn`laptop> umm, silly question i guess, but quakeIII is considered freeware on linux, yes? if so how do i go about getting a copy ?
<hab> does it load faster on hard drive??
<DBO> phreak97, in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts tab, see if you can find a model similar to yours
<DBO> hab, MUCH
<noiesmo> needlez, now try frostwir
<noiesmo> e
<hab> ok
<thomasM> not freeware.... its supported.
<damn`laptop> oh, ok, sorry :S
<needlez> noiesmo, nothing.
<DBO> damn`laptop, its payware, just like its younger brother Quake4
<thomasM> same with doom3.
<damn`laptop> ugh! so do i go about getting a copy for linux and/ or windows?
<nickrud> noiesmo, the most interesting thing about all this? I have frostwire, I've used frostwire (not recently) and now I gotta run dos2unix on that file.
<thomasM> you don't.
<noiesmo> needlez, try type frostwire in a terminal see what out put says
<thomasM> you buy the cd, and there are programs written for linux to install them.
<thomasM> scripts.
<thomasM> i have doom 3 installed.
<thomasM> works perfectly.
<phreak97> DBO, it kinda recognised it already somehow.. but it still doesnt work
<phreak97> waiut
<phreak97> wait*
<needlez> noiesmo it says a bunch of stuff about updating java...
<Madpilot> damn`laptop, the Quake 3 *engine* has been open-sourced. The game itself is still payware.
<damn`laptop> ah, thankyou :)
<thomasM> in other words... it runs like it would on windows.... just installs differently.
<thomasM> still need to buy the discs though.
<Madpilot> need sleep - night, all
<thomasM> night :)
<noiesmo> needlez, hmm ok sorry then nickrud was right about java I just tried frostwire from the command line and it did go to my 1.5.0 java install sorry about that forgot I had upgraded my java but I definitly did have the dos2unix issue
<DBO> later Madpilot
<nickrud> noiesmo, so did I this time. Wierd.
<thomasM> just install limewire!
<needlez> noiesmo, so where do i get the newest java?
<AngryElf> !xvid
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, AngryElf
<thomasM> xvid is supported by gstreamer i believe.
<nickrud> thomasM, limewire sucked far too many resources, frostwire seems to use fewer. Of course, when I was not just dabbling, mldonkey was my crutch.
<nickrud> !javadebs
<noiesmo> needlez, just a sec you'll need to down load from sun
<nickrud> !javadebs
<thomasM> limewire's gtk interface had issues with dapper. maybe that was your problem?
<phreak97> DBO, none match my keyboard
<phreak97> i tried every hp one on the list
<nickrud> thomasM, maybe.
<noiesmo>  needlez   apt-get install java-package  then fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin  then dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb
<MistaED> thomasM: did limewire change from a java interface to gtk?
<aciddamage> fuck I wish they would sort out DRM in linux
<noiesmo> needlez, adjust the jre-1.5 etc to suite then one you get
<thomasM> there was a gtk theme for limewire, and dapper didn't like it.
<nickrud> (<Tab> means press the Tab Key) In the directory where you downloaded the sun jre, type sudo aptitude install java-package && fakeroot make-jpkg jre<Tab> . When that's done, type sudo dpkg -i sun<Tab>
<needlez> noiesmo, whoa. hold on.  so sudo apt-get the first line right?
<DBO> phreak97, sorry, no idea, but its the 15th of the month, which means Im gonna go take a shower, bbl
<nickrud> then type sudo update-alternatives --config java and choose sun
<phreak97> :/
<thomasM> take a shower every 15 days???
<thomasM> D:
<aciddamage> typically techie lol
<nickrud> once a month, middle of month. I'm in awe
<thomasM> maybe he meant every 30 days on the 15th.
<thomasM> heh.
<thomasM> i don't want sunday to end...
<noiesmo> needlez, ok download the java package from sun then apt-get install java-package
<alan|laptop> Makefile:13: /lib/modules/2.6.15-22-386/source/.config: No such file or directory <-- Why the heck !!!???!!!
<needlez> noiesmo, ok, gotta get on the sun website..
<thomasM> o o o um... headers!
<noiesmo> needlez, then type fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin -- adjust the jre name to suite then one you download
<noiesmo> needlez, then dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb
<alan|laptop> thomasM, mmm... the only kernel headers i can install are for 2.4.27...
<needlez> noiesmo, i dont know where to get the new java package, got a link?
<thomasM> i just blurted that i apologize.
<thomasM> :)
<noiesmo> needlez, k just a sec
<alan|laptop> thomasM, do i want a kernel-headers package ?
<thomasM> no no no don't listen to me
<thomasM> :l
<alan|laptop> ha
<alan|laptop> ok ^^'
<noiesmo> needlez, http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp download the self extracting should be jre-1.5.06 balh .bin
<nickrud> alan|laptop, I'd say installing linux-headers-$(uname -r) would work, but I don't think you'll find a .config in there
<damn`laptop> lol
<needlez> noiesmo, ok, and just double click it when it is done?
<chamo> hi
<noiesmo> needlez, no down load the .bin file then you need to do the things I mentioned before to make the .deb package I will repeat the instructions let me know when you have the jre file
<nickrud> alan|laptop, I was wrong, there is a .config file if you install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<damn`laptop> are there any good low end online games for ubuntu/ linux
<thomasM> online...
<damn`laptop> not tetrinet or scorched3d though :/
<nickrud> frozenbubble, um
<damn`laptop> games like ultima online.. CS... etc.
<alan|laptop> nickrud, kerenl headers installed... yet i still have the same error
<alan|laptop> :'(
<andry> yup
<nickrud> alan|laptop, it could be you're using a howto that's not tailored for the ubuntu file layout
<alan|laptop> nickrud, well... i'm trying to compile a kernel module for a dvb ub device
<nickrud> alan|laptop, which dvb device?
<alan|laptop> artec T1
<alan|laptop> or is there a ubuntu specific installation way ?
<needlez> noiesmo, ok, i downloaded that .bin file. but it says i have to open it with something. like another program..
<noiesmo> needlez, ok don't click on it
<needlez> ok
<crysalis> i just sucessfully installed ubuntu on my iBook G3 & all is working great but i can't any sound. Any suggestions on what to check out?
<noiesmo> needlez, go into a terminal and go to the directory were the jre file downloaded
<needlez> noiesmo, ok
<noiesmo> needlez, now type apt-get install java-package
<noiesmo> needlez, now type fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<skonb> hello everybody
<noiesmo> needlez, you will need to read the licence and answer yes
<skonb> mplayer just stalls whenever i try to open a streaming windows media file
<nickrud> alan|laptop, heh, everything I see seems to be french or german :)
<killer> hi guys
<skonb> is there a way i can "unplug" it possibly?
<alan|laptop> nickrud, lucky i am, i'm french ^^
<skonb> from firefox that is
<alan|laptop> let's google around
<killer> not sure if im on the right channel, but i really need to ask questions bout ltsp and dapper
<nickrud> alan|laptop, I can't read this, but it comes up first: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=293063
<killer> i've been googling around and the closest i can get is howtothinclient for breezy
<needlez> noiesmo, ok, i agreed.
<noiesmo> needlez, ok be a sec on the phone
<needlez> ok
<alan|laptop> nickrud, i read it, the guy won't have anything working. A newbie who doesn't know cvs... i guess i won't learn anytjhing from this post. :[
<thomasM> skonb streaming windows media files is weak.
<propheteer> upgrade to dapper and now my login closes immediately because of some alsa error.  if i log in under failsafe mode, i have no audio devices listed, and not internet connectivity.
<propheteer> upgraded
<thomasM> my favourite radio station streams asx and i can't listen.
<skonb> thomasM: I agree but mplayer has taken over firefox
<chinoke> hello all, i'm writing a new App; can some one tell me where can i find a free icons for my new App ??
<propheteer> thomasM, gonna try to evangelize vorbis at them?
<noiesmo> needlez, now type fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<propheteer> chinoke, googling "free icons" didn't turn up much?
<thomasM> no i tried to get them to go for mp3, mp3 is universal, legal or not.
<chinoke> propheteer, nop
<skonb> i would rather stream realplayer from a certain site but mplayer wont give me the option from firefox
<noiesmo> needlez, if you done that do sudo  dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb
<skonb> it just locks in on windows media and then just stalls every time
<noiesmo> needlez, adjust the deb package name
<chinoke> propheteer, is it legal to use the netbeans icons in my App ??
<nickrud> alan|laptop, http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB_USB ?
<propheteer> chinoke, i really don't know..sorry.
<alan|laptop> nickrud, i'm playing around with http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Artec_T1_USB_TV_Box
<alan|laptop> nickrud, but as i can't compile this dam kernel module... pfffff
<chinoke> propheteer, ok man thx any way ;)
<nickrud> alan|laptop, that might work on dapper, but not on breezy: kernel version >= 2.6.13
<noiesmo> needlez, howd you go
<alan|laptop> nickrud, i'm on dapper...
<alan|laptop> you see, i'm quite documented, but i don't do it...
<nickrud> alan|laptop, when I see 'I believe the line you need to uncomment is this one:' I get skittish about the docs I'm reading. But I also don't have much faith in usb stuff other than printing and storage working under linux
<DBO> nickrud, whats the deal, he cant compile a module?
<alan|laptop> nickrud, remove printing from your sentence and i agress with you...
<alan|laptop> DBO, any idea ?
<DBO> alan|laptop, where is the compile failing?
<nickrud> DBO, yes, he's having problems with a usb tv device
<propheteer> my system is effectively dead.  when i boot from hard drive my logins die immediately, and my sound devices aren't showing up.  and i have no internet.
<alan|laptop> at the very beginning...
<propheteer> no hard ware shows up.
<chinoke> well, i have CPU cetrino with 2MB cache, how can i let my kernel under ubuntu support my CPU cache ??
<needlez> noiesmo, im still adjusting...im not sure i know what to adjust it to.
<DBO> alan|laptop, so in the ./configure stage?
<alan|laptop> no ./configure, i'm afraid
<alan|laptop> i miss /lib/modules/2.6.15-22-386/source/.config:
<noiesmo> needlez, do type ls | grep deb it will give the jre.blah.deb name
<DBO> alan|laptop, ok, can you put any error/output you get from your make (or whatever command) you are using to pastebin for me
<nickrud> alan|laptop, I gotta call it a night, you're in better hands
<DBO> better?
<DBO> dont kid yourself
<needlez> noiesmo, ok, i did. nothing happened
<alan|laptop> hehe
<nickrud> DBO,  in this situation, it's probably a no brainer call :)
<DBO> nickrud, get some rest, you're delusional
<alan|laptop> DBO, http://pastebin.com/718258
<needlez> noiesmo, nevermind. its going.
<DBO> oh french, you're lucky I can read french when I have to =P
<alan|laptop> DBO, i already installed kernel headers for my kernel
<alan|laptop> DBO, i didn't translate everything
<alan|laptop> i don't bother with irrevelant parts
<DBO> alan|laptop, I know, I was just playing with you, let me see what I can figure out
<alan|laptop> ok, thanks a lot DBO
<m1ndsurfer> I've just booted the latest Dapper livecd but it hasn't come up in the native (1680x1050) resolution of my Dell 2005fpw monitor. System/Preferences/Screen resolution doesn't offer me the correct resolution. How do I fix this (preferably without hand-editing xorg.conf)?
<needlez> noiesmo, ok, and now its done.
<gnumdk> hello
<gnumdk> i'm searching for xmodmap.* files but can't find what package to install
<needlez> noiesmo, FrostWire works : ) thank you very much
<alan|laptop> m1ndsurfer, [Shit] +[Ctrl] +[+]  ? (can't remember the hot key to switch screen resolution...)
<noiesmo> needlez, no probs
<DBO> alan|laptop, "sudo ln -s /lib/modules/2.6.15-22-386/build /lib/modules/2.6.15-22-386/source"
<bicho> hello, i have evolution to manage mail, but the filter antispam doesn't works, i want use bogofilter or other filter, but i dont know how install it in my client mail......Thanks
<v`laptop> alan|laptop: do you have linux on your laptop?
<needlez> noiesmo, you wouldnt happen to know how to use gnomad2 would you?
<m1ndsurfer> alan: I don't even think the required resolution is configured, Screen Resolution preferences doesn't even offer it to me.
<alan|laptop>  v`laptop : yep
<alan|laptop> m1ndsurfer, then i don't know
<noiesmo> needlez, no sorry its just for creative nomads isnt it?
<thomasM> reconfigure xorg.
<v`laptop> alan|laptop how good well does it run? i am thinking about changing over on here or dualbooting
<thomasM> o nomads
<thomasM> somebody need help with nomads?
<needlez> noiesmo, no, it can do the Zen's as well. i had it working before i had to format, and now i cant seem to remember how i did it.
<needlez> thomasM, do you know how to get my mp3's off of my creative zen micro by using gnomad2?
<alan|laptop> DBO, it works !!
<noiesmo> needlez, did you check out the gnomad2 site for help or try goole the error yor getting
<thomasM> you have to run gnomad2 as root.
<noiesmo> needlez, goole = google
<needlez> thomasM, how?
<alan|laptop> DBO, arf... a new error...
<thomasM> ubuntu is gay and sets bad permissions for the player.
<needlez> noiesmo, cool, i will
<thomasM> terminal: sudo gnomad2
<DBO> alan|laptop, ok, new error -> pastebin
<thomasM> the bad permissions are giving me troubles with banshee.
<DBO> alan|laptop, btw, please keep a running list of the symlinks we make here, you may want to delete them once we get this built
<galo> hello, i have never use bittorrent when i open bitorrent i have to open a metafile torrent... how and where i can find them ?
<dumaiso> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<alan|laptop>  v`laptop : it sucks... no built in wifi, no 3d... my battery is dead or so... but hey it doesn't come from linux but from my crappy laptop
<alan|laptop> DBO, ok
<needlez> thomasM, it worked : ) thank you
<alan|laptop> thanks for your help DBO
<thomasM> no problem
<thomasM> needles
<thomasM> you should watch the banshee project.
<DBO> alan|laptop, no problem, whats the new error? =)
<spikeb> banshee is very exciting
<spikeb> and in dapper, it's even usable
<thomasM> they added support for njb, but the permissions are kinda weak.
<thomasM> spikeb wait till you see the CVS version
<thomasM> ;)
<thomasM> its hawt with the wt.
<needlez> thomasM, how come when i typed sudo gnomad2 i got this error..(gnomad2:15420): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_new_from_file: assertion `error == NULL || *error == NULL' failed
<thomasM> that doesn't matter.
<thomasM> ignore that.
<galo> anybody uses torrents, please ? i will thanks a easy and fast guide to sart with them
<DBO> !torrent
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DBO
<needlez> thomasM, ok. thats what i have been doing so far hahah
<thomasM> i have a feeling ubotu is drunk.
<thomasM> !suckme
<ubotu> thomasM: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<spikeb> heh
<thomasM> heh.
<Hobbsee> thomasM: is that necessary?
<thomasM> no i'm sorry.
<spikeb> nothing like a  bot randomly shouting his cat's name
<spikeb> hey Hobbsee :)
<thomasM> its begging to be made fun of though
<Hobbsee> hi spikeb (argh, my sound!)
<thomasM> i have no control over my impulses.
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> Hobbsee: how goes the icon thing?
<alan|laptop> DBO, mmm... it comes from the thing i'm trying to install... "/home/alan/DVB/dvb-kernel/build-2.6/compat.h:7:18: erreur: bttv.h no such file or directory"
<Hobbsee> spikeb: i hacked cdbs, so a lot of pacakges are done automatically - most of which were fixed by hand.  so now i'm just waiting on dholbach.
<thomasM> erreur :D
<spikeb> Hobbsee: awesome!
<spikeb> Hobbsee: good job :)
<thomasM> hobbsee you seem to know what your talking about... maybe you can help me out.
<DBO> alan|laptop, hrm, see if you can manually find what it is looking for
<galo> nobody knows how to use torrents ? :(
<thomasM> i think ubuntu is setting bad permissions for njb players, any insight on that?
<alan|laptop> DBO, doing
<v`laptop> alan|laptop: what do you mean no 3d? how old is your laptop? mine is a 1100MHz with 765 ram
<Hobbsee> thomasM: i wouldnt bet on me knowing everything :P
<spikeb> hehe
<Hobbsee> spikeb: it seems that i've had 38 uploads over the month - scary!
<thomasM> do you know where it mounts to?
<thomasM> so i can change the permissions myself?
<spikeb> Hobbsee: you've  been busy eh?
<Hobbsee> spikeb: well, if i'm chatting, i may as well actually do some dev wokr too :P
<noiesmo> galo, install bittornado and bittornado-gui
<DBO> alan|laptop, are you quite sure there is no configure script?
<alan|laptop>  v`laptop : the via 3d system won't work with any linux system. It's a medion laptop, a very cheap one, one year old. It sucks, but it's nothing more than what i need to study
<Hobbsee> thomasM: not a clue.  i dont even know what an njb player is :P
<spikeb> Hobbsee: hehe
<spikeb> hmm
<alan|laptop> DBO, bttv.h is a syslink to /lib/modules/2.6.15-22-386/source/drivers/media/video/bttv.h
<spikeb> alan|laptop: are you SURE it won't work? via has released drivers for various things
<alan|laptop> DBO, which doesn't exist
<DBO> alan|laptop, I see, let me look around
<galo> noiesmo, i have bittorrent what can i do with it ?
<alan|laptop> spikeb, sure
<noiesmo> galo, you need an blah.torrent file
<thomasM> creative players use NJB
<alan|laptop> galo, you can open any .torrent file, and download at an incredible speed
<galo> and where can i find them no
<galo> and where can i find .torrent files ?
<galo> please?
<noiesmo> galo, depends on what your looking for
<DBO> alan|laptop, well your are quite correct, that file does not exist (even with the crutch symlink we put in earlier), let me see what I can find
<galo> films
<alan|laptop> galo, isohunt.com  newnova.org bittorrent.org
<untung> hello
<noiesmo> galo, mininova.org
<amin> fdafd
<alan|laptop> DBO, thanks a lot a lot a lot
<untung> i am a newbie in ubuntu
<alan|laptop> welcome untung
<spikeb> alan|laptop: what's the name of the chipset your laptop is using?
<untung> thanks alan
<galo> thanks i will try
<alan|laptop> spikeb, can't remember
<galo> i go with the browser ?
<alan|laptop> spikeb, how do i check this ?
<spikeb> bah
<spikeb> alan|laptop: try lspci
<alan|laptop> ho yeah, right
<untung> i want to transfer a file from my ubuntu pc to my windows laptop using LAN
<untung> anyone know how?
<dj-fu> use samba
<dj-fu> or scp
<dj-fu> or ftp
<spikeb> untung: turn on file sharing on windows or ubuntu. use smb on ubuntu
<alan|laptop> spikeb, 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 02)
<spikeb> yes
<alan|laptop> spikeb, i spent a few hours on that...
<spikeb> alan|laptop: there's a driver for that, i'm almost positive. i will look
<alan|laptop> spikeb, there is one, indeed
<spikeb> alan|laptop: didn't work?
<alan|laptop> spikeb, but when i use this driver, then my screen remain blank... :'(
<alan|laptop> remains*
<spikeb> hmm
<untung> thanks, i am trying it now
<alan|laptop> spikeb, it a known bug in xorg-server-via package
<radone> I have installed package mingw32 -Is it possible to get to know which files has been added?
<radone> I don't even know the name of binaries to be executed.
<spikeb> alan|laptop: ahh that sucks
<alan|laptop> spikeb, should have been corrected, but it's not done yet
<spikeb> alan|laptop: so basically you don't have a choice but to wait for an update
<alan|laptop> spikeb, yeah, especially when i can't watch a fullscreen film :(
<alan|laptop> spikeb, exactly
<thomasM> are you running xgl?
<alan|laptop> nope
<thomasM> xgl + big videos doesn't mix.
<thomasM> k just wonderin'
<thomasM> :D
<spikeb> lucky for me, the onboard video for this machine is well supported
<needlez> does anyone know if there is a way in GAIM to show my buddies as offline and online instead of in groups?
<galo> my big dount is that when i run bittorrent i can open a file, but not remote, so how can i get a torrent ??? sorry for my ignorance... nobody knows wit the knowdledge...
<thomasM> needles..
<thomasM> its right in the menus..
<DBO> alan|laptop, getting closer, Im still with you
<needlez> thomasM, yeah..tools - preferences - buddies list - sorting - BY STATUS right?
<alan|laptop> DBO, hehe
<spikeb> 0000:00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] 
<spikeb> :)
<alan|laptop> DBO, i'm "find"-ing my hard drive for bttv.h ^^
<DBO> alan|laptop, yeah, trying the same thing...  dont think anythings going turn up to be honest
<alan|laptop> DBO, ok, it's not here...
<DBO> I did find a bug report about debian headers not having it
<alan|laptop> arf...
<galo> i found a bittorrent it started to download but it doesn't do ....
<alan|laptop> galo, it's a bit like for emule, let it search for sources
<galo> ok... thanks a lot...
<thomasM> needlez k i don't know i'm using gaim2beta3
<thomasM> ur probably using 1.5
<spikeb> how is the  beta?
<mey-lin84> hhiiii
<alan|laptop> seeders have the file for at least 80%, leechers have less than that, but both can upload datas to you
<needlez> thomasM, yeah i am using 1.5
<masked> why when i run apt-get install libtool is it not found?
<alan|laptop> masked, do you have all your installation media configured ?
<DBO> alan|laptop, found it!
<alan|laptop> DBO, ??
<alan|laptop> DBO, wonderfull
<masked> alan|laptop, the install cd, and the au.archives rep.
<DBO> alan|laptop, ls -l /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/drivers/media/video/bttv.h
<siccness> Hey guys!
<DBO> alan|laptop, is it there (if not I can get it for you)
<masked> alan|laptop, am i missing anything?
<skonb> is there a way to disable mplayer plugin in firefox?
<skonb> i want to stream realplayer instead
<thomasM> uninstall it?
<skonb> the plugin?
<m1ndsurfer> Gah. My monitor can tell the system it's a Dell 2005fpw, but it can't tell it what resolutions/horizontal & vertical sync ranges it supports?
<skonb> i want to keep mplayer just get rid of the firefox plugin
<DBO> alan|laptop?
<sword> how do i find out which version of xorg im using
<alan|laptop> DBO, i don't have it...
<alan|laptop> but i may miss a package...
<DBO> alan|laptop, ok, "sudo apt-get install linux-source"
<alan|laptop> i don't have a linux-source-2.6.15 directory
<d1n> Can anyone, guide me in the right direction! I would like to append/write to my current NTFS partition while running ubuntu/ext3 is this possible?
<DBO> alan|laptop, yeah, this is just a matter of hunting down the right files and symlinking them in place
<alan|laptop> DBO, yeah... too bad for newbies like me...
<DBO> alan|laptop, its ok, we teach you real good like
<alan|laptop> masked, add the other installation media from synapic's options
<Ohzie> !vmware
<ubotu> Ohzie: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<alan|laptop> DBO, ^^
<Ohzie> :( Damn.
<DBO> alan|laptop, yes, let it install the dependancies
<Ohzie> Anyone used vmware on ubuntu?
<KillerKiwi2006> d1n: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10175
<DBO> Ohzie, I use KQemu, i like it more than vmware, perhaps you could give it a run
<d1n> KillerKiwi2006 tnx a bunch!
<Ohzie> What is this KQemu? *google*
<Blindraven> How do i drop a themes file in usr/share/themes when i have no root privs?
<KillerKiwi2006> DBO: do you use kqemu as well?
<DBO> KillerKiwi2006, no, I just like to claim i do to be cool =P
<KillerKiwi2006> DBO: i mean qemu iwth kqemu accelerator, installing it in daper is ... tricky
<geniusvicks> how do I install files in my Palm pc in Ubuntu
<DBO> KillerKiwi2006, really?  It was really straightforward I thought
<DBO> just configure kqemu, then configure qemu, then go have a beer while it compiled
<thomasM> i had qemu running. couldn't get kqemu going though
<thomasM> qemu runs very nicely.
<DBO> kqemu = 5x faster than qemu
<thomasM> i know...
<KillerKiwi2006> I had to complie qemu using gcc3.5, then compile kqemu with gcc4 (same as kernel)
<thomasM> weird...
<alan|laptop> DBO, mmm... what is thecommand to uncompress /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2 , by the way ?
<DBO> KillerKiwi2006, yes thats right, you compile qemu with gcc-3.x and kqemu with gcc4
<Blindraven> How do i drop a themes file in usr/share/themes when i have no root privs?
<needlez> hey guys, generally speaking, which is better KDE or GNOME?
<masked> is there a seperate repository for dev packages?
<snail> we have a computer here that's somehow got it's dual booting broken. rebooting ubuntu->ubuntu is fine, but when we reboot to windows it does updates and appears to rewrite the MBR, effectively removing grub. is there a fix for this, preferably one that doesn't involve reinstalling windows?
<radone> if I install a new package - how can I get to know which files has been added (or how can I execute it)?
<KillerKiwi2006> DBO: simple u say :)
<DBO> alan|laptop, sudo tar xvfj linuxblahblah
<alan|laptop> needlez, <troll> gnome</troll>
<DBO> KillerKiwi2006, its a fetish
<alan|laptop> DBO, thanks
<DBO> needlez, its a preference thing
<snail> needlez: which ever people used first is the best one
<KillerKiwi2006> DBO: how much RAM do you give qemu?
<snail> needlez: people like what they know and know what they like
<needlez> DBO, oh ok, i was just wondering.
<Knelix> needlez: There are many differing and passionate opinions on that.
<radone> snail: insert Windows repair disk (will remove GRUB), than boot from some linux liveCD and add GRUB
<needlez> snail, true enough.
<DBO> KillerKiwi2006, 512
<Knelix> needlez: I happen to prefer GNOME, many prefer KDE, though.
<masked> where is autotools-dev?
<snail> radone: done, several times, but rebooting to windows _always_ removes grub
* spikeb prefers gnome as well
<radone> snail: Windows will automaticaly repair MRB without reinstalling
<needlez> knelix, what are the big differences? are there any?
<Knelix> needlez: And I've tried both.
<KillerKiwi2006> DBO: what win version, i couldnt install xp sp2 just froze on me.....
<radone> snail: hmm
<DBO> KillerKiwi2006, SP2 works just fine for me
<Knelix> needlez: I judge it mainly by the desktop interface.
<needlez> knelix, how is the KDE desktop interface?
<snail> radone: what I htink i need to do is tell windows not to touch the MBR
<sword> hey
<KillerKiwi2006> DBO: ahh well it runs anyway
<Knelix> needlez: I like the emphasis on spatial navigation in GNOME.
<sword> how do i find out which version of xorg im using
<alan|laptop> needlez, kde is really great, but user friendly system the built is highly memory consuming
<alan|laptop> s/the/they
<hurax> at least 2000 does not do that by default, i guess it is some weird virus scanner which does that
<DBO> alan|laptop, did you get that source file extracted?
<sword> you tried enlightenment?
<needlez> alan|laptop, oh ok, well i dont have alot of memory haaha
<sword> e17
<sword> i heard that's really light
<Knelix> needlez: I came from the Mac, and GNOME seems to adhere to more good GUI principles (some of which Apple has even abandoned since Mac OS X) than KDE. Also, I find that KDE has too much unnecessary eye-candy and tends to look more like Windoze, which is not a plus for me.
<alan|laptop> sword, about as light as gnome
<alan|laptop> DBO, done.
<sword> really?
<Knelix> needlez: Do an apt-get of KDE and play around with it so you can decide for yourself which one you like best.
<alan|laptop> at last
<alan|laptop> sword, yep
<sword> im using kde now
<sword> gnome was irritating me
<spikeb> Knelix: yes, gnome is certainly a good refuge for a MacOS user (that is my background as well)
<geniusvicks> how do I install files in my Palm pc in Ubuntu
<sword> hey
<sword> anyone have an answer to this question
<sword> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176657
<needlez> Knelix, well im not down with cluttered desktops and stuff. i like my desktops as minimalistic as possible.
<Knelix> spikeb: :-) I just really wish they supported a universal menu bar. I really do find it the best way to do menus in today's GUI systems.
<spikeb> Knelix: what's wierd is KDE supports that
<spikeb> Knelix: (for kde applications)
<Blindraven> How do i drag and drop something in to my usr/share/themes folder in Ubuntu? it wont let me?
<DBO> alan|laptop, ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/drivers/media/video/bttv.h /lib/modules/2.6.15-22-386/build/drivers/media/video/bttv.h
<Knelix> needlez: Well, then you might be interested in XFCE or some other simpler window managers.
<DBO> alan|laptop, sudo that
<claymore666> what is the distro-origin of apt-get ?
<spikeb> claymore666: debian
<claymore666> thankya :P
<alan|laptop> DBO, ok
<alan|laptop> done
<alan|laptop> let's make
<TheCarl> does anybody know how to install Cinelerra?
<thomasM> ROX file manager is pretty snazzy.
<Knelix> spikeb: Yeah, it is. I was kinda surprised at that one. DO you think the GNOME developers will ever add that ability to GNOME? I mean, they could even make it an interoperable standard, so that both KDE and GNOME could use it.
<thomasM> the carl
<thomasM> i have cinelerra installed.
<alan|laptop> TheCarl, sudo apt-get install cinelerra ?
<spikeb> thomasM: so is thunar
<thomasM> is thunar gtk?
<spikeb> Knelix: if they haven't done it yet, they probably have usability reasons not to, or at least thye think they do
<alan|laptop> DBO, seems to be compiling ok...
<spikeb> thomasM: yes.
<DBO> alan|laptop, lets not count our chickens
<alan|laptop> hehe
<TheCarl> E: Couldn't find package cinelerra
<thomasM> thecarl
<needlez> Knelix, would you know how to get pictures off of a digital camera? i plug it in, but for some reason it doesnt find it (its a USB camera.) if you want the make and model, i can provide
<claymore666> what are the sorts of games people generally play on ubuntu, when they do :P
<thomasM> i have a deb, i could send it to you
<alan|laptop> DBO, in france, we say "don't send the bear's skin before you killed him"
<snail> needlez: is it a USB camera
<TheCarl> yah
<needlez> snail, yes
<propheteer> after upgrading to dapper, i'm unable to get sound/networking...i don't even see my devices, and my xsessions crash immediately without being in failsafe mode.
<spikeb> i play lincity, freeciv, and supertux a LOT
<TheCarl> that sounds good
<thomasM> thecarl: hit me up on aim tommcky
<thomasM> i'll send it to you.
<DBO> alan|laptop, I'll never understand the french
<TheCarl> alrighty, thanks.
<Knelix> needlez: I use an internal (plugged in via internal USB) card reader on my Ubuntu box, and put the CF card in. It never fails.
<needlez> snail, wait, is a digital camera, im not sure if you meant a usb webcam or something.
<alan|laptop> DBO, same here...
<claymore666> i can't hardly seem to play freeciv, seems impossible to use compared to normal civ3
<spikeb> claymore666: the gtk client is a bit screwed up to use, yeah
<needlez> knelix, crap. i dont have a card for it, its all on its own internal memory
<claymore666> ah
<Blindraven> How do i drag and drop something in to my usr/share/themes folder in Ubuntu? it wont let me?
<Knelix> needlez: Ah, never dealt with that.
<snail> needlez: some of them don't support the USB drive thing and do it all in software, but most of them seem to work out of the box...
<spikeb> claymore666: there's other clients (not in the repo though)
<propheteer> what's the site to paste stuff to?
<propheteer> rafb.com?
<spikeb> claymore666: i just made myself get used to the one in the repo
<geniusvicks> Blindraven it is probably write protected
<Knelix> needlez: For curiosity's sake, what's the brand/model?
<DBO> Blindraven, you have to open nautilus as root to do that...
<geniusvicks> so u should use sudo
<sanych_laptop> Where can I find main.cf file for postfix?
<snail> needlez: you've checked the desktop and there's no little icon, check /etc/mtab and there's no entry?
<Blindraven> gah, just to install a a gdm theme
<alan|laptop> DBO, same problem with bt848.h... same solution
<needlez> knelix, centrios DSC-314 (its a radio shack hunk of junk, but it gets the job done)
<geniusvicks> DBO how do you open Nautilius as root?
<propheteer> here's my dmesg http://rafb.net/paste/results/d04Kd226.html
<DBO> alan|laptop, good man, keep the work up, and maintain that symlink list
<Kr0ntab> needlez, on the camera.. you may need to enable ptp mode... instead of usb file system access.
<DBO> geniusvicks, "gksudo nautilus" in terminal
<propheteer> what's this all about? configuration error - unknown item 'QUOTAS_ENAB' (notify administrator)
<needlez> Kr0ntab, cool, i'll try to do that.
<DBO> geniusvicks, be careful though, dont delete anything you shouldnt
<Kr0ntab> I ran into the same issue with my sony camera
<alan|laptop> DBO, well... i think i may keep those 2 latest links for further compilation
<alan|laptop> DBO, is it a bad idea ?
<Blindraven> ok, i have been told to cp it there, what would be the command to get something from my desktop in to the themes folder using cp?
<Knelix> needlez: I would gander a guess that you'd need particular drivers if it doesn't support simple USB mass storage mode/driver.
<DBO> alan|laptop, not a horrible idea no, just make sure you remember that you did make them incase it causes problems in the future
<alan|laptop> DBO, The driver was built in /home/alan/DVB/dvb-kernel/build-2.6 !!!
<alan|laptop> great !!
<alan|laptop> thanks a lot DBO
<DBO> alan|laptop, congrats
<DBO> no problem, just doing my duty as a geek
<alan|laptop> i have a coffe break, and i keep going on ^^
<geniusvicks> ok
<geniusvicks> thanks DBO
<DBO> geniusvicks, welcome
<needlez> Kr0ntab. there is no menu on my camera that i know of to switch it to ptp mode.
<Kr0ntab> any usb settings?
<needlez> Kr0ntab. there is no menu or settings period. or that i can find.
<Blindraven> ok, i have been told to cp it there, what would be the command to get something from my desktop in to the themes folder using cp?
<EruditeHermit> hey, I just installed dapper and I get an error with the broadcom wifi driver
<EruditeHermit> I get bcm43xx error microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not availabe or load failed
<geniusvicks> For ur digital cams, try to change the USB settings to Mass storage
<needlez> Kr0ntab. there are drivers for it on the cameras website, but they are for stupid winblows
<EruditeHermit> where do I get teh firmware and also, where does ubuntu keep hotplug firmware?
<hyperstream> ive just brought a dvd writer and have removed my cdrom hardware. how can i make it so when i insert a cd i have permissions to view the folders contents as the user im logged in atm.
<Kr0ntab> whats the make and model?
<needlez> Kr0ntab, centrios DSC-314
<geniusvicks> how do I install files in my Palm pc in Ubuntu
<jeffz> hm, which package has the mysql library for functions like mysql_connect and man pages?
<Knelix> I'm waiting for a new Nokia phone.
<Kr0ntab> needlez, whe the camera is plugged in...
<propheteer> i'm concerned that some of my default config files from breezy are stopping networking/sound from working properly in dapper.
<Kr0ntab> can you do an lsusb and paste the output?
<propheteer> can anyone advise?
<Kr0ntab> use pastebin
<needlez> Kr0ntab, i can, but it is going to be awhile. all of my usb ports are full right now lol, and they are all vital to my computers internet-ness
<gwark> how did i mount my drives so the permissions were accessable again ??
<Knelix> It's a camera phone... and I'm wondering how/if I'll be able to transfer pics to my Ubuntu box. I bought the data cable for it (proprietary Nokia to standard USB), but I'm still not sure whether or not I'll be able to transfer the pics. I guess its similar to needlez's issue, except the device is a cell phone rather than a dedicated camera.
<thomasM> does it have a cf or simmilar card?
<needlez> Kr0ntab, and by lsusb do you mean ls usb (typed like that) in terminal?
<gwark> ive mounted 3 partitions under system/admin/disks .... and only one of the is accessable.... help please?         thanks in advancies
<Kr0ntab> no lsusb .. similar to lspci... gives you a tree of detected usb devices...
<thomasM> my friend's phone has a microcf card right.. popped it in a microcf->cf adapter, threw it in my digital camera, used gtkphoto to pull everything off of it.
<thomasM> :D
<jeffz> gwark: you can mount with the group option using a group you have in common
<jeffz> gwark: it's documented in the man page
<propheteer> dapper has a "bug".  if you "switch user" and log in, and are already logged in, the screen saver still makes you log in.
<needlez> Kr0ntab, oh ok, well i can do that as soon as possible. the only usb port that will be free soon is the one that my ZEN is plugged into, and im about half way done ripping all my mp3's from it.
<Knelix> thomasM: Yeah, that's ideal, but according to the tech specs I've read this Nokia only has built-in memory.
<propheteer> also it asks you whether to log in anyway, or return to your current login.  since there's no need to have two logins on the same machine, there should be a way to eliminate that question.
<Kr0ntab> theres a couple ways for you to access cameras...  the file systems can be mounted in their dsc mode (i think that's correct)... basically it can be mounted like a simple usb stick.  in PTP mode (or similar)... you can use a tool like gphoto2 that can use the camera api to make special calls to the camera
<thomasM> there is a program i forget what it's called.
<thomasM> for phones.
<thomasM> tried to get it working with my motoc350.... not supported though.
<cion> hey all how do i disable clock sync at startup?
<thomasM> not that there's anything i want to get off of my phone, just stuff i want to put on it.
<Knelix> thomasM: gnokii?
<DBO> cion, update-rc.d remove ntupdate
<Kr0ntab> funny.. the xbox-linux project states that the following is supported:  "Centrios DSC-314 without a SD card (935 blocks)"
<Knelix> thomasM: I think that may be the case with my new Nokia. It isn't listed as supported. However, I don't have it yet, so I've yet to try it.
<Kr0ntab> wonder how they're interfacing with it
<cion> DBO tha'ts a terminal command? (noob here)
<thomasM> o my phone is like 4 years old though.
<DBO> cion, sure is
<cion> DBO roger thx bud
<Knelix> thomasM: The phone I'll be getting has been on the market for at least a year, I think.
<thomasM> well external memory is the way to go in my mind.....
<thomasM> always support that way.
<needlez> Kr0ntab, what is the xbox-linux project?
<DBO> needlez, its exactly what it sounds like, getting an xbox to run linux =P
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<thomasM> use xDSL.
<Jimmey__> Is there any way to get ActiveX in Linux
<thomasM> xDSL is the only way.
<needlez> kr0ntab, oh, then why would an xbox running linux need to be able to support cameras? and how would that even work -- linux on an xbox?
<thomasM> it does work
<Jimmey__> needlez, it does
<thomasM> hacked bios, or a mod chip
<Flannel> needlez: it's the same as putting linux on a toaster.
<thomasM> and all of the xbox controller ports are usb.
<Knelix> Using the oppressor's hardware to run the rebels' software... interesting.
<needlez> Flannel, oh! well it all makes sense now. hahaa
<thomasM> xbox with linux is an amazingly functional server.
<Jimmey__> thomasM, you don't even need to do that - There's an exploit in Splinter Cell that lets you load up an install file
<thomasM> jimmey yeah that hacks the bios does it not/
<Jimmey__> thomasM, no
<thomasM> k its not important.
<thomasM> :l
<Jimmey__> I don't think so
<Jimmey__> Yeah :P
<thomasM> mod chips are better.
<Kr0ntab> I have the xecuter 3 mod in my original xbox... and the full faceplate with lcd.. etc
<thomasM> u can turn them off.
<Kr0ntab> pretty cool chip...
<Kr0ntab> off topic i know...
<needlez> thomasM, i understand that you would need a modchip or something, but like....you boot up your xbox and it goes into linux?
<Jimmey__> So, can I get ActiveX controls in Linux?
<thomasM> xbox media centre is much better if you just want media support.
<DBO> Jimmey__, ActiveX is a microsoft thing (afaik)
<thomasM> no u run a xbox program that launches linux.
<thomasM> activex is weak sauce.
<needlez> thomasM, oh ok.
<Jimmey__> Yes, my sister needs it to run a Windows program in Wine
<DBO> Jimmey__, what program?
<Jimmey__> Bridge Base Online
* Jimmey__ checks winehq
<jeffz> mozilla supports activex
<jeffz> well, gecko activex in particular
<Jimmey__> How?
<Jimmey__> How can I enable that?
<thomasM> is it a game?
<thomasM> or what?
<jeffz> wait, no.. it is an activex control, apologies.
<DBO> it looks like a way to play bridge online
<jeffz> thomasM: it's a mozilla product.
<Jimmey__> DBO, yeah
<thomasM> cedega has mozilla support..
<thomasM> o wait nvr mind
<thomasM> different things.
<DBO> Jimmey__, set her up with a windows virtual machine in KQemu
<thomasM> get this... in ubuntu+1 i ask ubotu to "<!>Tell me something useful"
<thomasM> it then whispers me
<thomasM> "<ubotu> No, thomasm, I won't. (target invalid?)"
<thomasM> lol.
<Jimmey__> DBO, sounds interesting?
<Jimmey__> Is there a howto anywhere?
<DBO> !qemu
<ubotu> I heard qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<thomasM> qemu is a very good solution.
<thomasM> runs the whole windows shebang.
<DBO> in the only environment its ever been stable in
<Knelix> What's the word on the date of the next Ubuntu release?
<jeffz> i run a seperate machine to run windows, emulating it would be too slow.
<DBO> June 1
<spikeb> !dapper
<thomasM> with internet if u set it up so that windows' host is the loopback of ubuntu
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<thomasM> its not that slow.
<Jimmey__> Thankyou, DBO
<Knelix> Ah, cool. Thanks.
<DBO> jeffz, with KQemu its almost native
<jeffz> it is if i want to use my GNU/Linux machine for something.
<DBO> jeffz, its takes me 15 seconds to boot windows to login prompt with kqemu
<thomasM> kemu without it isn't even that bad.
<jeffz> DBO: what i mean is, i have two computers because i utilise the power of both, using qemu and my regular GNU/Linux stuff would be inadequate
<thomasM> i mean qemu without kqemu isn't bad.
<jeffz> otherwise i'm sure its fine.
<Knelix> ubotu's tinyURL is wrong... it adds an extra ")." to the address.
<DBO> jeffz, yes, but its an ideal solution for single PC setups =)  which is why we suggested it to Jimmey__
<jeffz> of course, see my related comment
<thomasM> its even useful if you have 2 computers.
<thomasM> so u can run everything on one screen.
<DBO> Knelix, no, it just has it in parenthesis, I suppose if your IRC client parses url's thats your fault =P
<Jimmey__> DBO, I don't have a Windows CD :(
<thomasM> lots of people don't...
<Knelix> DBO: Ah, then blame it on my IRC client!
<jeffz> tell your sister to get a job and buy a copy if she really needs it Jimmey__.
<spikeb> woot, banshee is giving me the love
<DBO> Jimmey__, well erm... get one?  Didnt your machine come with a windows license (most do)
<thomasM> it comes preinstalled on their computers, their computer takes a dive, forces them to pirate windows just to reinstall the damn thing
<DBO> Knelix, yeah, thats the idea
<Flannel> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq ). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<Flannel> Knelix: there, it's fixed.
<Knelix> Flannel: heh. Thanks.
<sword-> can someone explain to me what this mean
<Knelix> :)
<Jimmey__> DBO, it came with a Windows install partition, thing
<sword-> means
<DBO> Flannel, you're such a softie =)
<sword-> root@ubuntu:/home/sword# dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<sword-> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<sword-> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<sword-> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<Jimmey__> Which got deleted
<sword-> ii  xserver-xorg      6.8.2-77.1        the X.Org X server (dummy package
<Knelix> I'm really hoping that I won't have to actually install Windows on a partition just to get pics out of my camera phone.
<Jimmey__> Ouch
<Jimmey__> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<thomasM> .nice use of the pastebin.
<ompaul> sword ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<thomasM> why are you running as root?
<DBO> Jimmey__, then you own a license, you can legally borrow a friends disc and use the cd key that your PC came with.  (should be one a sticker on it somewhere)
<thomasM> use sudo.
<Flannel> Knelix: write a letter to your phone mfc about supporting linux.
<sword-> i apologize
<Knelix> I guess I'm just worried-- I shouldn't worry till I've got it and tried it, right?
<sword-> for pasting lol
<Jimmey__> DBO, sweet.
<thomasM> yeah jimmey i wouldn't care anyways.
<thomasM> because u bought it with your computer.
<Ohzie> How do I tell what kernel I'm running? :X
<Flannel> Knelix: but yeah, try it first ;) linux is pretty good about random hardware support.
<Knelix> Flannel: You know, I just might do that id it doesn't work.
<DBO> Ohzie, uname -r in terminal
<GaiaX11> I have just migrated from debian to ubuntu. But, where is root? How can i set up a root password?
<Ohzie> Thanks
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<thomasM> root is /root/
<DBO> morning ompaul
<ompaul> GaiaX11, and it works well :)
<hyperstream> i cant seem to chown or chmod /media/dvdrecorder or  /dev/cdrom -> hdc     /dev/dvdrw -> hdc /dev/cdrw - hdc .   or /dev/hdc to root:cdrom  and hyperstream(this account im on) does not have permissions to view it. ??
<ompaul> DBO morning
<Knelix> Flannel: Nokia doesn't even provide Mac OS support (only for bluetooth phones).
<DBO> hyperstream, add your account to the corresponding groups (cdrom)
<vladuz976> is gimp actually comparable to photoshop?
<ompaul> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<spikeb> vladuz976: yes
<Flannel> Knelix: write a paper letter.  all they have to do is open the spec, and someone will write drivers, guarenteed.
<thomasM> gimp is photoshop.
<thomasM> you can add photoshop tools and filters to gimp.
<hyperstream> it already is
<DBO> thomasM, well no its not, but its close enough =)
<GaiaX11> I like debian very much. But it takes very long to configure everything
<vladuz976> spikeb: people at school say gimp sucks
<thomasM> people at school are dumb
<thomasM> get gimpshop...
<thomasM> makes it look half decent.
<ompaul> vladuz976, they should learn that they are there to learn
<GaiaX11> So. How to set a root password in ubuntu please
<hyperstream> DBO, cdrom:x:24:haldaemon,hyperstream
<thomasM> then install ur own brushes and filters
<jeffz> i've tried using gimp in a printshop, found it pretty unreliable
<Jimmey__> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<vladuz976> thomasM: it's not about where they place the tools, but usability
<ompaul> !tell GaiaX11 about sudo
<hyperstream> DBO,  ive jsut removed my standard cdrom hardware and put this new dvd writer in.
<thomasM> enter gimpshop.
<DBO> hyperstream, what is the permissions on it?
<Ohzie> Where would I find kernel header files?
<jeffz> inkscape is good.
<thomasM> ohzie ur-kernel-dev
<hyperstream> on what exactly ?
<ompaul> GaiaX11, we don't use root please read the messages from the bot - and please don't tell people how to make root functional let them read that page :-)
<Flannel> jeffz: inkscape is vector, gimp/photoshop are bitmap
<Knelix> There should be a law that after X time "common-use" Internet technologies like Flash and QT have to be opened up for OSS.
<DBO> hyperstream, on the dvd writer?
<jeffz> Flannel: i am aware of this.
<hyperstream> ahh
<hyperstream> let me get a pastebin result for you sir
<thomasM> well he came from debian, he knows how to use root.
<thomasM> so why not help him?
<thomasM> enable root logins in GDM
<LigGLe> hi there
<thomasM> logon that way... creates the /root/ desktop fiiles.... everything you need.
<ompaul> thomasM, we tell people to read the page it contains how to enable, and .... anyway there is a bug in giveing root a password for 5.10 :)
<LigGLe> also help fpr linux noobs?^^
<thomasM> meh.
<DBO> hyperstream, no need for sir, my knighthood hasnt come in yet =P
<hyperstream> DBO,  http://pastebin.com/718329  <------- Keep in mind that i cannot chown or chmod any of this. with sudo or as su
<LigGLe> thats my problem
<duckdown> Hey all.. If I'm doing a "cat * |grep string" and I find the string I'm looking for, how can I actually find out what file its inside?  That just displays the found lines with the string
<LigGLe> want to login as root^^
<hyperstream> DBO,  :P habbit :D
<ompaul> !tell LigGLe about root
<ompaul> LigGLe, the information from the bot will tell you all you want
<LigGLe> yes
<LigGLe> thank you
<Jimmey__> I log in as root every day to check my emails on hotmail.com
<DBO> hyperstream, where does hdc mount to?
<DBO> cdrom0 ?
<Jimmey__> I'm also joking
<thomasM> why root..
<hyperstream> DBO,  /dev/hdc              2.0G  2.0G     0 100% /media/dvdrecorder
<thomasM> okay.
<Jimmey__> XoD
<DBO> hyperstream, /etc/fstab -> pastebin
<llukax> hey does anyone know how to run an app in X as root
<hyperstream> DBO, http://pastebin.com/718332 altho i added the bottum line. i dont think it has any effect. as before i added it it was auto mounting to /dev/hdc i thought i could change it but prooved wrong. so i believe the bottum line does nothing.
<llukax> form the terminal?
<thomasM> open a terminal and run sudo app
<Flannel> llukax: gksudo [whatever] 
<llukax> im trying to make a shortcut
<DBO> hyperstream, a fan of partitions? =P
<alan|laptop> DBO, i have to cp *dvb-usb* /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware but hotplug directory doesn't exist. Is it normal ?
<thomasM> gtksudo w/e.
<llukax> gtksudo?
<llukax> i'll try
<Flannel> gksudo
<hyperstream> DBO,  i had issues before :P
<hyperstream> recovering 1 corrupt partition is easyer
<DBO> alan|laptop, I dont have it either, can you please hold while I fix up hyperstream?
<hyperstream> http://pastebin.com/718337 <-- output of df -h
<alan|laptop> DBO, no problemo
<llukax> hmm cmnd not found
<llukax> >_<
<hyperstream> thanks alan|laptop
<vladuz976> has gimp been used for any professional projects like movies or something?
<alan|laptop> hyperstream, :)
<hyperstream> alan|laptop, hdtv tuner ?
<alan|laptop> hyperstream, nope, dvb-t
<llukax> im trying to make a shortcut that runs as root
<llukax> requires password
<thomasM> then change the owner of the shortcut.
<thomasM> to root.
<thomasM> o wait
<thomasM> that won't work.
<llukax> >_<
<thomasM> make the shortcut only executable by root.
<thomasM> that will work.
<hyperstream> i have a dvb-t hdtv capture card :)
<sword-> yo
<llukax> well the thing is, it has to be done by command
<sword-> would any of you know the answer to this
<sword-> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176657
<llukax> im using a dock program
<llukax> which doesnt load shortcuts
<alan|laptop> hyperstream, luchy you ^^
<alan|laptop> lucky*
<DBO> hyperstream, http://pastebin.com/718344
<hyperstream> :)
<DBO> change the last entry, then "sudo umount /media/dvdrecorder" then "mount /dev/hdc"
<llukax> i need the password to come up in X
<llukax> thats all
<DBO> ok, alan|laptop lets kill your issue
<hyperstream> DBO, is there anyway i can remount /etc/fstab without rebooting ?
<alan|laptop> DBO is hot tonight !!
<hyperstream> opps
<hyperstream> my bad thanks sir
<Knelix> 'night guys.
<hyperstream> DBO,  thanks so much
<DBO> hyperstream, no problem, just a matter of knowing who to kick
<hyperstream> yeah :D
<alan|laptop> DBO, i get my instructions from http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Artec_T1_USB_TV_Box
<hyperstream> gawdly :X
<LigGLe> hellow again^^
<alan|laptop> DBO, don't be so modest ^^
<Jimmey__> DBO, does that Windows lisence thing cover different versions of XP? Like, were previously I had profession, I can now install home?
<thomasM> there is a way to remount /etc/fstab but i forget how.
<DBO> alan|laptop, "sudo ln -s /lib/hotplug /usr/lib/hotplug"
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<llukax> anyone know how to get sudo to ask for the password in X?
<DBO> thomasM, we already got it =_
<alan|laptop> Jimmey__, nope
<alan|laptop> DBO, ok
<thomasM> o my bad.
<Jimmey__> Okay, thanks
<LigGLe> downloaded a driver from nvidia... a .run file.. how to install it? it says it must run as root, but im logged in as root (sry first day linux)
<revartj> hello
<Jimmey__> LigGle, sudo bash ./nameOfFile.run
<LigGLe> thx
<revartj> how i can get web with personal images
<revartj> ????
<Flannel> revartj: what?
<dudek> hi
<dudek> DOes anybody know how to change locale from utf-8 to iso-8859-2 ?
<revartj> Flannel, i want build web, with personal images
<revartj> how???
<thomasM> look up an html guide...
<thomasM> then install apache2.
<kubus> Moin
<DBO> revartj, check out Bluefish or NVU
<alan|laptop> DBO, i don't seem to have /lib/hotplug neither...
<palco> hallo
<DBO> alan|laptop, lies!  check with nautilus
<revartj> DBO, i will do it, since linux but i don't frogoten, because question
<alan|laptop> DBO, i promise, there is no hotplug directory in /lib
<alan|laptop> are you sure it should be there ?
<palco> any one used LiveCD Persistance ?
<Jimmey__> :O That's Dapper!
<Jimmey__> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq ). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<Jimmey__> Naughty placo!
<DBO> alan|laptop, yeah...  its there forr me at least
<Jimmey__> *palco
<claymore666> how do i get kde desktop for ubuntu without re-installing
<claymore666> it's apt-get install kde-destop yeah ?
<Jimmey__> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DBO> oh except hotplug was replaced with udev in dapper
<claymore666> ta
<alan|laptop> DBO, what the... murasaki instead of hotplug ???
<alan|laptop> DBO, haa
<alan|laptop> ok
<thomasM> kubuntu yeah.
<DBO> alan|laptop, did you do an upgrade from breezy or fresh install?
<alan|laptop> fresh install
<DBO> right, no hotplug then...
<alan|laptop> so i guess i replace hotmplug by udev, then
<GaiaX11> How do i install kde in ubuntu?
<DBO> and I dont know enough about udev to do a translation...
<rekrutacja> hi all i have a problem with battery life indicator on my laptop. when i installed ubuntu three months ago everything was fine, if ubuntu told me i have one hour more i had one hour more. now it's completely crazy, often i had a message that two or three minutes left seconds i switch my laptop on after recharging battery and i can work for an hour like that anyway. how to fix it?
<DBO> what we need is a udev dork, I wonder if we have any around
<Jimmey__> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, GaiaX11
<palco> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  Hallo people. any one used LiveCD Persistance ? <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<DBO> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<GaiaX11> Thanks
<Jimmey__> rekrutacja, you'll need to recalibrate your battery
<rekrutacja> Jimmey__, how?
<Jimmey__> Leave it on charge until you know the batteries got maximum life
<Jimmey__> Then, after you've disabled any power-saving utilities, like screensavers
<Jimmey__> Leave the laptop, unplugged, until the battery goes dead
<palco> Jimmey__, me Naughty?
<Jimmey__> Then once it's recharged again, it should be alright
<Jimmey__> palco :P
<rekrutacja> Jimmey__, what should i disable exactly?
<smick> anyone here running freemind ok on ubuntu? I've installed it, but it doesn't launch
<thomasM> definitely.
<Ohzie> If I was, say, trying to tell vmware where my kernel's headers were, how would I do that?
<Jimmey__> rekrutacja, just screensavers; stand-by modes - Anything that will save power
<palco> Jimmey__, whould you please make yourself more clear to those fro whomw English is thier 2nd lenguage, please?
<alan|laptop> DBO, do you have a firmware directory in /lib/hotplug ?
<rekrutacja> Jimmey__, sorry, but you speak to non-technical user,  "anything" means nothing to me
<Jimmey__> palco, sorry, I was joking
<DBO> alan|laptop, yes
<alan|laptop> mmm...
<palco> =)
<alan|laptop> dam
<rekrutacja> Jimmey__, i do not know what stand-by mode is :-)
<Jimmey__> LiveCD persistance is a dapper thing, try #ubuntu+1
<palco> Jimmey__, never got offended
<spikeb> alan|laptop: do you know if the bug in the xorg server you use has been fixed upstream yet?
<palco> Jimmey__, just some times not getting all of context in English
<palco> Jimmey__ =)
<DBO> alan|laptop, Im sorry, I hit the end of my helpfulness...
<alan|laptop> i heard it had been... but the latest xserver-xorg-via package didn't correct my problem
<Jimmey__> palco :P
<alan|laptop> DBO, no problem, you already did a lot
<alan|laptop> thanks a lot
<spikeb> alan|laptop: so it hasn't made it into ubuntu then. that sucks
<alan|laptop> yep
<llukax> what is the x version of sudo?
<rekrutacja> Jimmey__, ok screensaver disabled. what else?
<Jimmey__> gksudo for Gnome, kdesu for KDE
<llukax> OH
<spikeb> llukax: gksudo or kdesu
<llukax> ok yes im on jde
<llukax> thanx
<Jimmey__> rekrutacja, I'm trying to find a great link regarding this
<rekrutacja> Jimmey__, may i work when recalibrating battery, or i should just left it wsitched on?
<Jimmey__> I'm not sure.
<jhv> My wlan connection is not working. I've got a ipw2200bg network card. It should work but it doesnt, when im googling i cant find anyone with my problem. please help
<Jimmey__> jhv, what's the output of iwconfig, in the terminal?
<jhv> shall i type sodu iwconfig?
<palco> Jimmey__, I will try to get it done @ ubuntu+1. Getting to Ubuntu IRC this time was nice and surprising =) . Have fun people
<TraceGreen> Hello, Does oss support almost sound card?
<smick> anyone know how I can make my cursor bigger in ubuntu?
<DBO> smick, get a cursor theme with bigger cursors
<smick> any suggestions?
<jhv> Jimmey__: no wireless connection on all three (lo, eth0, sit0)
<smick> I downloaded and dpkg the big cursor file here: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fb%2Fbig-cursor%2Fbig-cursor_3.4ubuntu2_all.deb&md5sum=1d56c7e46d0215a5602f3286d36cfe33&arch=all&type=main
<GaiaX11> Is there a way of installing true type fonts from window$ using gnome-ubuntu. I know that it is possible using kde.
<smick> it appeared to install, but I can't initiate the cursor from either the preferences > cursors or the themes
<Jimmey__> rekrutacja, try here: http://www.lifehacker.com/software/geek-to-live/geek-to-live-laptop-tips-150541.php
<jhv> Jimmey__, no wireless connection on all three (lo, eth0, sit0)
<rekrutacja> Jimmey__,
<rekrutacja> Jimmey__, thank you
<Jimmey__> jhv, try ifconfig
<alan|laptop> DBO, may i ask your help on a ffmpeg compilation ? http://pastebin.com/718366
<jhv> Jimmey__, what am i looking for. im only getting info on local (lo) and wired (eth0)
<DBO> alan|laptop, in a minute, I need to finish this scrumptious food
<alan|laptop> of course
<Jimmey__> jhv, then you may not have the correct drivers for your card.
<jhv> Jimmey, ok, what do i do? ubuntu comes with ipw2200bg drivers
<Jimmey__> jhv, let me think..
<Jimmey__> try sudo ifconfig ra0 up
<jhv> Jimmey__, ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Jimmey__> jhv, alright.
<DBO> ok Im with you alan|laptop, I need to read these instructions of yours to see whats going on
<alan|laptop> DBO, mostly undefined reference to mm_support
<jhv> Jimmey__, i had a similar problem with another lap. one of my friends fixed it, but i dont remember what he did. he used modconf
<alan|laptop> DBO, and to several other things, too...
<alan|laptop> DBO, do you think i miss a package ?
<DBO> alan|laptop, check if you have a /lib/firmware
<alan|laptop> DBO, i have it !!
<alan|laptop> great !
<sword-> how do you find out the version of ubuntu you're using?
<DBO> alan|laptop, put it there
<alan|laptop> sword-, System/About Ubuntu
<rob> anyone know how I could rename approx 5000 files to be no more then 42 characters in length and keeping the file extention?
<GaiaX11> How do i see my question answers up there?
<negativecreep> hi all
<negativecreep> I need some help with setting up a local repository for my ubunutu machines.
<negativecreep> We have recently switched our network of about 50 computers from windows to ubuntu.
<alan|laptop> DBO,done. Now the problem is loading the good modules...
<negativecreep> With everyone downloading updates, its choking my dsl link.
<thomasM> sweet negative creep
<thomasM> :D
<negativecreep> I want to setup a local ubuntu repo which shall download all updates and then these can be used by all pcs
<Ng> negativecreep: take a look at apt-proxy
<DBO> alan|laptop, so modprobe them in
<thomasM> isn't there a admin program that applies updates to all computers?
<negativecreep> thomasM: it sure is..and it is just the beginning...we are switching whole ntwork...around 1000+ pcs
<thomasM> 1000.
<thomasM> sweet.
<negativecreep> :)
<alan|laptop> DBO, alan@ubuntu-portable:~/DVB/dvb-kernel/build-2.6$ sudo modprobe firmware_class
<alan|laptop> FATAL: Module firmware_class not found.
<negativecreep> apt-proxy...hmm..lemme have a look.
<Ng> negativecreep: it will only download the packages that client PCs actually request, so you don't end up with a full mirror you don't need :)
<negativecreep> Ng: It sure looks awesome.
<DBO> hold please alan|laptop
<thomasM> i'm pretty sure all the computers don't have to be on at the same time to upgrade either
<thomasM> they upgrade when available.
<thomasM> just like with regular repositories.
<alan|laptop> DBO, can you solve anything ???
<alan|laptop> DBO, are you HUMAN ?
<alan|laptop> ;)
<DBO> alan|laptop, me caveman, me eat bugs for desert and squash uhg uhgs
<alan|laptop> hehehe
<masked> anyone know what causes this error: configure: error: conditional "am__fastdepCXX" was never defined.
<masked>  ??
<jhv> Tommey__, gave up?
<jhv> Jimmey__, gave up?
<gr8rahul> masked ... r u trying to install gromacs??
<Ohzie> !kernel headers
<ubotu> Ohzie: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ohzie> -_-
<gr8rahul> masked ... which package u r tryin to install ??
<masked> gr8rahul, no, evas for e17
<Ohzie> Does anyone know where my kernel headers are when I install the kernel headers package? VMware wants a path to where they're stored, and its default suggestion is not correct.
<thomasM> google..
<thomasM> :l
<smick> can somebody help me with cursors
<DBO> alan|laptop, we have a problem...
<steven_> 
<gr8rahul> masked .. is the clock on ur system correct ??
<alan|laptop> DBO, one more ?
<alexp> I'm running Ubuntu 5.10 64-bit, and I'm having trouble mounting a partition. I type "mount /dev/sdb2 /media/foo" and am told "mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /media/foo/ busy". "mount" doesn't show /dev/sdb2 mounted, and "lsof /media/foo" doesn't show it as being busy. Any ideas?
<vook> Ohzie, having the same problem here.  try uname -a to find your kernel, then apt-cache search linux headers | grep {kernel-version}
<masked> gr8rahul, yes.
<DBO> that firmware_class module... doesnt exist in the newer kernel and I have no clue what to do
<Ng> alexp: are there any other errors in /var/log/syslog
<vook> Ohzie, I'm going to have to move up to 2.6.15-22
<Ohzie> vook: I installed the kernel header packages, I just don't know where the headers were installed to.
<thomasM> synaptic has a list of all files contained in a package and where they are installed to.
<alexp> Ng: Nope
<thomasM> look up the header package, and look where the files go.
<Ohzie> thomasM: Orly? Cool
<Ohzie> Hold on
<jony> hola
<vook> Ohzie, to find that, go to /var/cache/apt/archives, find the package you installed.  wait, first install midnight-commander 'apt-get install mc', then go to that directory, and go into the archive, that'll tell you where the package installed itself.
<ckopn|engonly> Hi aall
<ckopn|engonly> how to mount ntfs patition with write access???
<Ng> vook: what's wrong with dpkg -L somepackagename?
<DBO> ckopn|engonly, you cant
<vook> Ng, it's too easy
<jhv> i want to use a driver (ipw2200) for a device (17fe:2220) how can i do it. do i use modprobe. ive also got modconf
<alfonso> prueba
<vook> :)
<ckopn|engonly> DBO, really??????
<vook> Ng thanks though
<DBO> ckopn|engonly, really really
<alan|laptop> jhv, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1417.html
<jony> HOLA RUBEN
<ruben> sois unos frikis
<jony> FRIKI TU PADRE
<DBO> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* DBO wasnt sure
<jhv> alan|laptop, thx
<alan|laptop> jhv, i was on it ^^
<jony> FRIKI
<ruben> hola jony
<gnomefreak> DBO: its spanish
<jony> SEX
<jony> SEX
<DBO> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<alan|laptop> DBO, it was some spannish
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<rob> thanks DBO
<DBO> people expect me to understand what language they are speaking?  I hardly speak english
<DBO> sorry rob =(
<ckopn|engonly> I LOVE UBUNTU
<xeonwales> can anyone help me install ATI drivers??
<ompaul> rob was that you?
<jhv> alan|laptop, but unlike the case in the thread, ubuntu does not detect it. i only see it when im typing lspci
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@215.Red-80-33-115.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by gnomefreak
<rob> ompaul, yep
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<masked> gr8rahul, any other bright ideas?
<ompaul> rob :-)
<alan|laptop> jhv, mmm...
<ckopn|engonly> its spanish
<alan|laptop> jhv, most network card problems are solved with dapper
<xeonwales> Can anyone help mw with installing ATI X700 GFX drivers??
<alan|laptop> jhv, i don't know what you'll do with breezy
<mnb> Hi^^
<gr8rahul> masked .. i think its system clock problem .. since configure checks
<bence>  hi
<vook> ckopn|engonly, you know what to do now that you love it right?  share it.  Go to ubuntulinux.org and ask them to ship you some cd's, they'll do it for free.  Then give them to all your friends.
<jhv> alan|laptop, is it stable enough yet?
<ompaul> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<mnb> Can anyone help me with setting up a dual head in the xorg.conf
<gr8rahul> configure checks to see if "automake/autoconf" has to be
<gr8rahul> rerun, and if the clock on your system and/or NFS is seriously off it
<gr8rahul> see a Makefile.am that is newer than the "configure" script
<xeonwales> Can anyone help mw with installing ATI X700 GFX drivers??
<masked> gr8rahul, well i only just checked out the code and ran configure for the first time
<alan|laptop> yeah ! but if you can wait one more month, you may consider waiting for stable version
<xeonwales> Can anyone help me with installing ATI X700 GFX drivers??
<DBO> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<thomasM> mnb
<thomasM> do you have fglrx?
<ompaul> !tell xeonwales about repeat
<mnb> jo?
<ckopn|engonly> vook, i did it !!
<mnb> no i have radeon
<xeonwales> wasnt repeating, miss spelt something
<vook> ckopn|engonly, good.   I need more.
<ckopn|engonly> my counter ecual 15 CD
<ompaul> !tell xeonwales about ati
<gr8rahul> masked ... what version of automake u r using ??
<xeonwales> thanx
<ompaul> xeonwales, that last bot message should help some
<masked> gr8rahul, 1.9
<thomasM> mnb you need to install fglrx, then install fglrx and fireglcontrolpanel
<thomasM> will set up dualhead and tv out
* ompaul wanders back to work
<thomasM> gamma and colour tweaks
<mnb> but ih have a Radeon
<thomasM> mnb
<thomasM> yes...
<thomasM> a radeon which you need fglrx drivers for.
<mnb> is the radeon working with firegl drivers?
<thomasM> which radeon do you have?
<alan|laptop> jhv, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3966
<alan|laptop> tried that ?
<mnb> ASUS ATI RADEON 9800XT
<thomasM> yeah i think its fine.
<thomasM> find the fglrx guide
<thomasM> install that
<thomasM> then install fireglcontolpanel
<mnb> k
<mnb> and then it works?
<thomasM> works for me, although i don't have 2 monitors to test it with.
<ompaul> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<thomasM> there thats it
<thomasM> thanks ompaul
<thomasM> :D
<ompaul> thomasM, care for a pm
<thomasM> about?
<ompaul> sourcing that info fast
<mnb> thx @ thomasM // You realy helped me in a hard time ;-) cu later
<thomasM> ompaul i have no idea what you just said.
<thomasM> :l
<DBO> alan|laptop, if you ever do get an answer to your problem, you let me know ok?
<ompaul> thomasM, I will now send you a single text message and then go back to work
<alan|laptop> ok, if i ever... :\
<DBO> :\
<alan|laptop> thanks for all your help
<thomasM> okay???
<alexp> I'm running Ubuntu 5.10 64-bit, and I'm having trouble mounting a partition. I type "mount /dev/sdb2 /media/foo" and am told "mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /media/foo/ busy". "mount" doesn't show /dev/sdb2 mounted, and "lsof /media/foo" doesn't show it as being busy. Any ideas?
<DBO> alan|laptop, Im sure there is an answer, im just not smart enough
<alan|laptop> arf...
<alan|laptop> gonna be hard...
<alan|laptop> let's re-google around
<thomasM> alexp have you tried seeing if it mounts on reboot?
<DBO> alexp, "sudo umount /dev/sdb2"
<lendyl> i would like to ask
<izut__> what's the problem?
<lendyl> i wanted to download some in the internet
<lendyl> like acrobats or chikka
<metatag> hi auf
<alexp> thomasM: It's not in fstab. I have tried rebooting anyway, doesn't help.
<DBO> lendyl, what is your native language?
<alexp> DBO: /dev/sdb2 is definitely not mounted
<thomasM> what kind of disk is it?
<alexp> thomasM: Standard SCSI disk, same as /dev/sda where Ubuntu is installed.
<lendyl> but then i always end up saving it in my desktop and everytime i open it, it says im not allowd to open
<izut__> alexp: there's any filesystem in that disk?
<alexp> izut__: There's three.
<thomasM> ahh good question :D
<alexp> izut__: I can see them with "fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<thomasM> any raid going on?
<alexp> thomasM: No RAID, no.
<Ng> alexp: does sdb2 have a filesystem on it?
<DBO> can you mount a different partition?
<lendyl> cebuano
<thomasM> k... i have no clue about that one.. sometimes my raid becomes confused on unmount...
<alexp> Ng: Yes, ext3
<metatag> lendyl : which browser do you use?
<Ng> alexp: what does "sudo fsck /dev/sdb2" make of it?
<DBO> alexp, try mounting it to a different mountpoint
<alexp> DBO: I don't seem to be able to mount any partition on /dev/sdb
<alexp> Ng: It thinks it's clean
<alexp> DBO: I've tried different mountpoints, to no avail.
<izut__> what's the error you got from mount?
<Ng> alexp: how strange
<alexp> izut__: "mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /media/foo/ busy"
<DBO> alexp, what are the perm's on the mountpoints?
<lendyl> firefox?
<alexp> DBO: drwxr-xr-x
<thinkpad> Hi, my domain.com goes to /var/www DocumentRoot instead of /var/www/mydomain.com though I set the ServerName mydomain.com. my /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: http://rafb.net/paste/results/x2wmRM62.html and my /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mydomain.com is like this http://rafb.net/paste/results/T1wYuN73.html
<izut__> alexp: what the 'mount' command gives you?
<izut__> mount | grep sdb2
<alexp> izut__: A list of mounted partitions, not including anything from /dev/sdb
<Ng> thinkpad: the ServerName directive just tells apache which hostname to respond to, you need to change the DocumentRoot for that VirtualHost to have it serve from there
<izut__> are you trying to mount on /media/foo?
<alexp> izut__: Yes
<izut__> sudo su; mkdir /tmp/mnt; mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /tmp/mnt
<Ng> thinkpad: generally you want one VirtualHost per ServerName, unless some of them are aliases to the same place, in which case you put ServerAlias's in the VirtualHost
<alexp> izut__: Same error
<metatag> lendyl : ok.. first think go onto: edit > preferences > Downloads > enable  Ask me where to save every file
<izut__> alexp: lsof /dev/sdb2
<thinkpad> Ng: I already changed the DocumentRoot as can be seen here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/T1wYuN73.html  IS THIS WRONG?
<Ng> thinkpad: also worth checking is "apache2ctl configtest" (remove the 2 if you're using apache1), that will check your config for you
<metatag> lendyl : this will make firefox prompt you where you want to save your downloads
<izut__> alexp: check if there are any process using sdb2
<Ng> thinkpad: that does look ok. I take it you restarted apache too?
<thinkpad> Ng: yes I sure did 100 times
<alexp> izut__: There aren't.
<lendyl>  metatag: thanks
<metatag> lendyl : np
<thinkpad> Ng: any other idea?
<anders26> HELP!
<Overand> thinkpad: uh
<Overand> "mydomain.com " ?
<Overand> did you edit that to 'censor' it
<Overand> or does your config file actually say 'mydomain.com'
<anders26> I am currently trying to install Ubuntu 5.10 and experiencing some problems. Who can help?
<Overand> (just making sure)
<jack> what does it say?
<thinkpad> Overand: yes I want to hide my realdomain to protect the innocence ;)
<metatag> thinkpad : are your dns entries correct?
<anders26> jack> you mean me?
<thinkpad> anders26: you need to tell us your problem first
<anders26> Ok.
<Overand> thinkpad: you sure that tje /etc/apache2/sotes-enabled/mydomain.com file is *readable* ?
<thinkpad> metatag: yes definitely it's correct or else how would it go to /var/www
<Overand> er
<Overand> sites
<anders26> I install Ubuntu from the conventional install cd. However, i can only get it to start in command mode. I want to start xwindows but don't know if it is installed with this release at all.
<Overand> you know what i mean
<izut__> alexp: strange. did you try rebooting?
<anders26> when I boot the machine, i logon and then come to cmd mode.
<alexp> izut__: Yes.
<izut__> in single mode
<izut__> or through livecd
<thinkpad> Overand: the permission is 644 on that file
<alexp> izut__: No
<izut__> better in livecd.
<Overand> hm
<izut__> try livecd and mounting the partition.
<alexp> izut__: What will that tell us?
<anders26> thinkpad> do you know how to configure and start xwindows?
<izut__> alexp: when was the last time you use that disk?
<metatag> thinkpad : do you have an opening tag for </VirtualHost> on line 44 for 000-default ?
<izut__> alexp: it will make sure your disks are mountable, and working.
<alexp> izut__: Friday
<thinkpad> anders26: please tell us your problem exactly and leave that do you know how questions
<Overand> thinkpad: take out the <Directory> tags
<Overand> just comment 'em out
<Ng> anders26: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<alexp> izut__: I'll give it a go...
<Overand> then sudo apache2ctl restart
<Overand> and give it a shot, for kicks
<izut__> alexp: ok.
<anders26> well, seems like i have come to the wrong spot.
<jack> can someone helpe me with kmail?
<C-O-L-T> how to make my ubuntu faster, without buying parts like more ram and so on to my pc
<DBO> alexp, mount with -fv
<DBO> and put the output in pastebin
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: use xubuntu
<jack> i have different emailadresses i kmail and it says when i try to send not from the defaul mail address
<jack> "The server responded: "5.7.0 {mp034} Sender address does not belong to logged in user""
<Overand> wait
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I like GNOME :(, my problem is especially with openoffice, starts for me up really slow
<Overand> thinkpad:
<Overand> you
<Ng> !tell Overand about enter
<Overand> thinkpad: you're missing some lines at the top of your default config, in theory
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: there is a think in synaptic to help make OOo open faster
<Overand> Ng: my forearm keeps hitting my numeric keypad's enter key
<thinkpad> Overand: just a min let me paste the whole file again
<gnomefreak> hold on ill get you name of it in a min
<lendyl> hello can i ask something?
<Ng> lendyl: yes
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: ooqstart-gnome
<visik7> anyone able to compile vim7 from debian-experimental ?
<izut__> someone put a "Don't ask to ask" on channel info :)
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I see and helps
<C-O-L-T> ?
<Overand> izut__: nah, that's efnet #help only, they have a trademark
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T:  a little bit yeah
<thinkpad> Overand: it's here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/HBBujr23.html
<izut__> well.
<lendyl> i tried to get freedownloads on the web but everytime i do it theres a pop-up icon asking open w/........and ..... save to disk..... what should i do?
<jack> i have a prob with kmail
<izut__> have to go to work now, I'm at GMT-3 :)
<izut__> later all.
<Ng> lendyl: probably save to disk. what are you trying to download?
<alan|laptop> DBO, i have /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/drivers/base/firmware_class.c . is there a way to get a .ko from that without compiling the entire kernel ?
<lendyl> in Chikka.com something like having been able to connect pc and mobile
<DBO> alan|laptop, erm... try to compile it with gcc?
<alan|laptop> DBO, mmm... how do i do that ?
<Overand> thinkpad: did you try taking out the <Directory> tags in the 'mydomain.com
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: but I use OO under windows too, and I experience the same Word starts up 2 times faster than Writer
<Overand> one and restarting apache?
<DBO> alan|laptop, man gcc
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: i cant help you with speed on windows
<alan|laptop> DBO, hehe
<DBO> alexp, -fv output?
<thinkpad> Overand: aha! I figured it out now ;)
<Overand> thinkpad: what was the issue?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I see I just wanted to say that is an OO.org problem
<thinkpad> Overand: adding ServerName localhost to that default file solved it
<Overand> thinkpad: weird
<Overand> my apache2 install on ubuntu doesn'
<Overand> t have that issue
<Overand> ok, my enter key is apparently posessed
<thinkpad> Overand: I guess the reason is my hostname is set to mydomain.com
<Overand> hm
<Overand> maybe
<DBO> Overand, either that your your right pinky
<pinky> WHOSAIDMYNAME
<thinkpad> Overand: and not having a ServerName in default let it assume that localhost is mydomain.com
<Overand> DBO: I have NO idea what you're talking about.  =] 
<alan|laptop> DBO, ouch... looks like i need to write a make file...
<Overand> thinkpad: interesting
<thinkpad> Overand: so the default file listen to localhost and all its names configured in /etc/hosts
<Overand> yeah
<DBO> alan|laptop, ouch indeed... I would try posting in the forums of the people who made the drivers for the tv thingie that you are trying to install for help
<thinkpad> Overand: at least this is how I understand it now
<DBO> alan|laptop, tell them everything we did and see if you can get a response
<alan|laptop> DBO, ok
<alan|laptop> thanks again
<DBO> alan|laptop, give me the link when you are done writing it and I will chime in with any details you might miss
<Overand> i expect i'm going to be here soon asking tons of questions about PPC (G4 powerbook) issues
<Overand> heh
<alan|laptop> okay
<Balachmar> Hi, does anybody know a good place to ask some questions related to OpenOffice.org Base?
<Quelqu`un> hey, everyone. how would i go about adding/removing stuff from a ubuntu live cd without compiling? like how could i just install the packages?
<lendyl> Ng, aftersaving it to desk what folder should i save it? home,desktop, or file system? and also the name im trying was automatic after i save it to the disk...what should i do?
<gnomefreak> Balachmar: in here or you can try #openoffice.org
<DBO> Quelqu`un, sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<Ng> lendyl: it's up to you where you save it and what you call it. Desktop or Home is probably easiest though
<sword> how do you switch between desktops?
<sword> i typed startx in the command promp
<sword> it automatically took me to gnome
<lendyl> ng. for a sec
<alan|laptop> DBO, fed up for now.
<DBO> sword,  you will need to exit X and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" in console
<alan|laptop> i need a break
<alan|laptop> thanks again
<DBO> alan|laptop, sorry my friend, I understand
<alan|laptop> :] 
<DBO> cheer up, SOMEONE has to know the answer
<Quelqu`un> DBO: i mean more like...without booting the cd up. would unzipping (for lack of a better term) the ISO and just intalling them to that directory work?
<Overand> oh yay
<DBO> Quelqu`un, Im not sure I understand... but anyway I interpret your question, the answer is no
<Overand> looks like i'm going to need to compile my own kernel to get wireless to work on the G4
<Overand> oh well
<DBO> Overand, thats half the fun
<donvella> oh well
<donvella> Overand: just think, the world is only just begining
<Quelqu`un> DBO: thanks anyways. i think i'm just going to go get some sleep and try tomorrow.
<DBO> donvella, or ending depending on how the compilation goes =P
<donvella> viagra helps me sleep
<DBO> O.o
<donvella> stops me from roling over
<donvella> :D
<Ng> donvella: how wonderful for you, but we don't care. Please take such discussions elsewhere (#ubuntu-offtopic if you really have to)
<DBO> donvella, the ops here are very strict... Im not sure how that joke will go over with them, fair warning
<donvella> fair nuf
<donvella> whys santas sack so big?
<Ng> donvella: seriously, if you're not asking a question about ubuntu or answering one, you are offtopic and need to shut up
<donvella> i have a tear swelling in my eye
<don_jln> does anyone know if I want to split up a partition whether the content will be deleted?
<donvella> brb i need a tissue
<DBO> don_jln, in general, yes it will
<don_jln> hmpf
<Ng> don_jln: if you use something that resizes existing partitions (e.g. parted) you will keep your data
<Ng> don_jln: but you should probably take a backup first, just in case.
<DBO> Ng, I was just getting to that =P
<don_jln> Ng: I will do :)
<don_jln> and do you know whether windows has any problems with fat partitions?
<Ng> don_jln: windows should see FAT partitions just fine
<don_jln> okay, so I have to change my partitions
<alan|laptop> DBO, someone is telling me that the dibusb_dm module is in charge of my hardware...
<don_jln> I heard that ubuntu has some problems with NTFS
<Ng> don_jln: correct, NTFS is currently unsafe to mount read&write
<Ng> don_jln: so you can only mount it to read files in linux
<DBO> alan|laptop, listen to them, they must know something I dont =)
<alan|laptop> DBO, according to him, loading this module alone makes everything work in one shot...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<DBO> alan|laptop, so load that module
<alan|laptop> canyou imagine that ?? Oo
<alan|laptop> i don't have it compiled here
<lendyl> ng.when i save it on my desktop already...a message... please enter password to run/bin/gnome-app-install '/homelendyl/desktop/chikka'
<Tallia1Kubuntu> which is the man file to know how to edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<DBO> alan|laptop, you are going to make a grown man cry
<alan|laptop> i think so
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<don_jln> Ng: is it right that wine runs nearly every windows software?
<Ng> don_jln: it can run some windows software. I'm not sure I'd say "nearly every" though. winehq.com has a database that lists compatibility levels for many things
<DBO> don_jln, no
<Ng> Tallia1Kubuntu: man 5 interfaces
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 5?
<Ng> Tallia1Kubuntu: probably unnecessary, but it specifis the man section to look in
<Tallia1Kubuntu> an example of this sections?
<gnomefreak> Ng: thought it was safe to mount nad read ntfs in ubuntu just not writing?
<Ng> Tallia1Kubuntu: if you look in /usr/share/man you can see directories like "man1" and "man5" - they are the sections
<don_jln> Ng: thanks :) I have to prepare everything ^^
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok thanks a lots!!
<Ng> gnomefreak: correct
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hah, i searched for man in /usr/share/doc/ instead of man
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :P
<Gibson> ubun2
<Tallia1Kubuntu> another question..
<samae> Is there a color picker by default ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if i have a laptop connected to a router, the laptop will have the address of the local network
<samae> I mean on a basic ubuntu install ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if i want to use NO-IP service to publish the IP of my network what do i have to do? is the IP sent the one of the router, or the one of the machine in which no-ip is running?
<Manager> What is the best way to deal with an unreasonable boss, who is both overly critical of your work as well as the most senior person in the company and given that you NEED paid employment because you have a family to support?
<samae> Be free
<gnomefreak> Manager: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ng> Tallia1Kubuntu: it ought to go by the one of the router, since it will be doing NAT for your laptop
<Drakeson> do we have enlightenment 17 somewhere in the repos?
<gnomefreak> !e17
<Tallia1Kubuntu> futhermore, if i put my laptop address in DMZ, all my laptop opened ports will be on the network right?
<gnomefreak> !+e17
<ubotu> [e17]  the Development Release of a next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or http://www.rasterman.com or http://www.get-e.org or http://www.edevelop.org Install HOWTO at: http://www.gawth.org/?id=lin  BREEZY repositories at : http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<Tallia1Kubuntu> will be "exposed" on the network
<Ng> Tallia1Kubuntu: in theory if you put it in a DMZ then yes, its open ports should be accessible from the internet
<luke> hello, I need some help with my removable devices, I've been told there is a problem with /etc/fstab but I don't know how to use it...
<luke> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<luke> #
<luke> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<luke> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<luke> /dev/hda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<luke> /dev/hda1       none            swap    sw              0       0
<luke> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660,user,luke,unhide,unmask=000     0  $
<luke> /dev/sda1       /media/flash    vfat    defaults        0       0
<luke> that's what my fstab looks like
<Ng> !tell luke about pastebin
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Ng> luke: please describe the problem you are having
<Ng> luke: but don't paste text in here :)
<luke> ok
<luke> when I plug in any kind of media at all, it gives me an error
<siccness> Oh good god, I see /dev/ * :P
<Ng> luke: and that error is...?
<luke> "Could not mount device.
<luke> The reported error was:
<luke> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/flash"
<siccness> type sudo
<siccness> infront of mount
<luke> and before I changed fstab it gave me error: you need to be root to use pmount
<avu> luke: put a 'user' in the options for that device
<Ng> luke: how are you trying to mount it?
<luke> just with the icons and stuff
<luke> not through a terminall
<luke> terminal*
<Ng> luke: you probably don't want an fstab entry because pmount and friends should be doing the mounting for you. is your user in the "plugdev" group? (run "groups" in a terminal)
<luke> no it's not
<luke> Ng: how do I add my user to the plugdev group?
<Ng> luke: that could well be the problem then (I don't have an ubuntu 5.10 box to hand to check though), so try "sudo adduser yourusername plugdev", then log out and back in
<luke> thanks
* samae is listening Cult Of Luna - Finland
<luke> luke@ringo:~$ sudo adduser luke plugdev
<luke> The user `luke' is already a member of `plugdev'.
<Ng> samae: please don't spam the channel with such announcements, we don't care ;)
<Ng> luke: hmm, I guess it's not that afterall then
<samae> sorry, it went out ^^
<luke> emm
<alexp> DBO: I got one of the sysadmins here to take a look, it turns out that EVMS / device mapper has claimed the partitions on /dev/sdb as its own, no idea why but at least I know where I should be looking now.
<samae> i did a /allchan message
<samae> :D
<Ng> samae: I'd wager that nobody else cares either ;)
<samae> Ng, great
<DBO> alexp, how did he find that out?
<luke> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<samae> So i'm gonna look if i'm not out of here ...
<alexp> DBO: He'd run into something similar before, there are nodes for /dev/evms/sdb[123] 
<alexp> DBO: Doing "mount /dev/evms/sdb2 /media/foo" works
<DBO> alexp, I see, Ill have to add that one to my black book of crazies now
<alexp> DBO: Thanks for your help anyway
<luke> Ng: this is what I get for my DVD Drive "mount: only root can mount /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0"
<DBO> alexp, I still wonder what the output of mount -fv /dev/blah /media/foo would be...
<Ng> luke: as someone else suggested, you can add a "user" directive to the options column of the fstab so any user can mount it
<alexp> DBO: "/dev/sd2b on /media/foo type unknown (rw)"
<Ng> luke: but I think there is some other underlying problem as to why these things aren't mounting automagically for you
<alexp> DBO: Then the partition is shown as mounted, but the contents aren't visible in /media/foo
<DBO> alexp, yes, because it doesnt actually make the system call...
<luke> Ng: I imaging so seeing as user is already in fstab for /dev/scd0
<DBO> Im going to have to take a looksie at EVMS, but I have mine turned off =)
<alan|laptop> reboot
<siccness> lyx installed :D
<alexp> DBO: I just did a default install, I didn't turn it on :)
<Ng> luke: ah yes. you can remove the "luke" bit though
<snowfaked> anyone can think of a french/spanish name that sound like eduard/eduardo/edward but isn't those ?)
<DBO> alexp, you really have no need for EVMS if you arent running software RAID or some crazy disk configs
<alexp> DBO: I'd not heard of EVMS before it started stealing my disks. I didn't enable it.
<_alex> hello
<_alex> i am having some problems with my sound card
<_alex> the problem is that the sound is way to low and i have every volume at the most up level
<DBO> alexp, I know, I was just saying for your sake =)
<DBO> _alex, using gnome?
<_alex> DBO: sorry i dindt read that last part
<_alex> now on KDE
<don_jln> what would you recommend, KDE or gnome?
<luke> err, this is a mess
<CraiZE> gnome
<luke> KDE
<DBO> CraiZE, the guy I needed to talk to
<CraiZE> huh ?
<DBO> CraiZE, can I distribute your isomount?
<CraiZE> what did i do ?
<CraiZE> yeah you can
<_alex> what is a isomount?
<DBO> =)  thanks you big lug
<CraiZE> http://project-scar.com/CraiZE/news.php
<CraiZE> im hosting it there
<luke> what does the default /etc/fstab look like?
<DBO> CraiZE, thanks, ill point people there, there is definate interest
<DBO> luke, depends on your hardware configuration
<CraiZE> ah i just coded it for personal usage :P
<CraiZE> was missing imo, lol
<DBO> CraiZE, lots of people have that same itch you scratched
<luke> I've made an utter mess of my system
<callie> anyone here have an asus a8n motherboard?
<DBO> luke, ok, what did you mess up =)
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me where i can upload my files to a free ftp server?
<Remy> chaos_of_apocaly - what  kind of files ?
<chaos_of_apocaly> binary
<Remy> chaos_of_apocaly  - one possibility: http://www.filefactory.com/
<CraiZE> filefront.com
<Remy> just google file hosting and you'll get a stack of options
<chaos_of_apocaly> nice,thanks
<darkvador> hi everybody
<darkvador> could someone help me out with xorg.conf and radeon driver ?
<callie> anyone here able to help me troubleshoot a hardware problem
<callie> i've installed some new ram and now my pc wont boot
<callie> i've followed the procedure described in the manuals to the letter
<callie> now im lost
<callie> and sad :(
<DBO> take the RAM out that you put in and see if it boots then
<callie> yeah, tried that still the same
<callie> its weird
<DBO> what exactly does it do when you press the power button?
<callie> fans attempt to spin but dont
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is dapper completed now?!
<DBO> Tallia1Kubuntu, no
<Nameeater> June 1st
<DBO> callie, how comfortable are you inside a case?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see, that's why i have so many updates
<DBO> Tallia1Kubuntu, you got it =)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> really hope they put the new audacity in dapper... i can't compile it..
<callie> DBO, im pretty confident, i've done a few self builds now
<DBO> callie, I would reseat the RAM for starters, if not I would reaseat the entire motherboard
<callie> why reseat the motherboard?
<gnomefreak> Tallia1Kubuntu: nothing new will be added to dapper and please join #ubuntu+1 for dapper talk
<DBO> callie, if its grounded the result would be very similar to what you described
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :P
<pvd2006> Hmm, sound isnt working in ubuntu right now.
<callie> DBO, what should i look for to tell if its grounded ?
<DBO> callie, anything metal other than the standoffs touching the motherboard (like a loose screw) would do it
<callie> ah i see
<DBO> also did you move any jumpers?
<callie> nope, its a jumperless board
<DBO> oh good
<pvd2006> how can you check your sound device in ubuntu, I am not getting any sound at all, I just booted into it.
<pvd2006> Ive always had sound in it before.
<gnomefreak> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<DBO> callie, unplug all your drives, remove all your PCI cards (except video) and see if it boots then
<the_beginner> how come i can't compile hello world with g++ in ubuntu but i can with pcBSD ?
<DBO> callie, if not take out all but one stick of RAM and try again
<DBO> callie, failing that, reseat (rebuilt) the entire system and try again
<DBO> callie, failing THAT you are facing hardware failure...
<jack-> wth is reseating
<callie> i really hope thats not the case DBO
<Nameeater> the_beginner install gcc and build-essentials
<jack-> do computers need to take seats?
<Nameeater> jack-: reseating is to take hte ram out and then put it back in so it 'sits' right
<DBO> jack-, yeah, they hold press conferences with the CPU's and the VGA card cant sit next to the hard drives or they get in fights
<jack-> :p
<gnomefreak> the_beginner: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<the_beginner> thanks Nameeater
* unhappy Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon [1973] /03 - Time.MP3
<jack-> <3
<jack-> someone with taste :p
<DBO> O.o mp3 script here?
<jack-> still a damn nice "track"..who needs vocals
<Samuli^> I have the original quadrofonic recording of DStoM :)
<jack-> nice
<jack-> i have only 2 speakers, so i'm pretty happy with my cd ;x
<Samuli^> well not _the_ original, but recording of that in DTS (not the new sacd, which is re-mixed totally)
<Samuli^>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<curuptura> good day commanders
<curuptura> good day commanders
<pvd2006> Hmm I followed the advice about debugging sound and it didnt help. when I typed in aplay -l it showed me my sound card and everything, and its not on mute, I checked the volue control and everything, its just not playing any audio
<pvd2006> volume*
<pvd2006> it loads the file and everything. and I know my headphones are plugged into the correct jack.
<pvd2006> But this is the first time ive ever had this problem
<dac9cccc> what is the wikpedia address for details on enemyterritory
<pvd2006> The only thing I did recently was try out puppy linux on live cd and messed around with it for a while, I dont see how this would mess up the sound though.
<izut_> alexp, what about the /dev/sda* mount problem?
<mnb> Hi;-)
<hyphenated> pvd2006: there's a bunch of different volume controls and audio switches. you might have only changed the 'master' or something
<pvd2006> Ok, so where do you go to change those settings?
<CarinArr> hey.. does anyonw know if it's possible to connect a sony/ericsson walkman phone in ubuntu?
<pvd2006> in Ubuntu that is
<hyphenated> in GNOME, not sure. I use kde, sorry
<bigfoot1> 	how do i find out what audio system (esd alsa oss etc) i'm currently using?
<CarinArr> and actually transfer files to it;)
<hyphenated> pvd2006: do you see 'Volume' and 'PCM'?
<alexp> izut_: EVMS / device mapper are stealing my /dev/sdb partitions, I have no idea why.
<izut_> alexp, LVM?
<izut_> you can disable dm
<pvd2006> hyphenated not sure where to get to that
<alexp> izut_: Not on that drive, no.
<hyphenated> pvd2006: at a guess, double-click on the volume control
<hyphenated> or right-click.
<izut_> alexp, so I think you can access the partitions in some other device name
<izut_> I don't know device mapper too well
<pvd2006> hyphenated: I show both master and pcm, both are turned up and not muted.
<pvd2006> pc speaker is turned up too
<hyphenated> pvd2006: now switch to the other tab, capture or something
* sneex has created a test build of Apache 2.2.2 with everything enabled as a DSO; you can get it here http://dw.ccsh.us/doku.php?id=software:httpd
<pvd2006> hyphenated: im there
<hyphenated> there'll be line in, cd, microphone. what are they set at?
<alexp> izut_: I can access them as /dev/evms/sdb2 etc., I just have no idea why EVMS has stolen them.
<izut_> well, at least you can do that :)
<pvd2006> hyphenated, they are at zero, but even when I change them it doesnt make a difference
<pvd2006> something really messed up is going on here.
<hyphenated> crank up the CD one
<pvd2006> hyphenated, nothing:-\
<hyphenated> there's a 'switches' tab?
<pvd2006> no, just playback and capture
<pvd2006> Something is broken in ubuntu I have a feeling, nothing is making it change and I was just listening to music in puppylinux
<pvd2006> I mean now something is broken
<pvd2006> I tried rebooting and it didnt helpo
<pvd2006> I tried my speakers and headphones, didnt work.
<siccness> How do you change the hostname? eg: siccness@[newname]  ?
<pvd2006> I probably messed something up.
<mnb> Did anybody know how i can see my Kernel version?
<pvd2006> is it uname?
<eggzeck> siccness: that is not an ubuntu question. But I can help push you the right way, google for 'psybnc'
<alexp> mnb: uname -r
<ompaul> pvd2006, lets start at the begining, in terms of hardware, is it plugged into the right port, and is the external volume up? if true then do this, go to a terminal (applications accessories terminal) and start >>alsamixer<< and see if it has anything muted
<siccness> psybnc, thanks eggzeck :)
<mnb> thx^^
<hyphenated> pvd2006: you may have to go into 'Edit -> Preferences' and enable some of the more exotic controls and change them. it displays the 'basic' controls by default
<siccness> Ohh no no, that's IRC related.
<siccness> I'm talking about terminal, how it has user@[whatever] ?
<eggzeck> siccness: oh, hostname
<siccness> Yeah, sorry.
<eggzeck> siccness: to learn how to use 'hostname' type 'man hostname'
<hyphenated> pvd2006: but make sure CD and Line in (on the capture tab) are up, and PCM and Master on the playback tab are also up
<siccness> thanks champ!
<siccness> good ol manual!
<siccness> I just wasn't sure what the thing was called, now i know it's hostname!
<pvd2006> Ompaul, nothing is muted as I see
<tank> would someone be able to tell me a good place to get programs to run on Linux?
<ompaul> pvd2006, then perhaps something is holding the audio channel open, as a matter of interest have a look at: system preferences multimedia and what it is set to
<ompaul> tank, you get them from synaptic
<ompaul> !tell tank about synaptic
<ompaul> !tell tank about multiverse
<Remy> tank, are you running ubuntu ?
<tank> yeah
<Remy> go up to System the Administration, then Synaptic Package Manager
<Remy> most programs you can find in there
<pvd2006> ompaul, it is using Alsa
<Remy> and it makes it a breeze to install :)
<ompaul> tank, read the messges from ubotu (the tag at the foot of xchat) and have a look at both of those urls that are on display there
<pvd2006> Alsa for output
<pvd2006> I hit test and cant hear antyhing
<mnb> cya
<ompaul> pvd2006, onboard or card?
<pvd2006> wait
<pvd2006> now I hear a high tone
<tank> ok... didn't know about the package manager....
<pvd2006> so I got ouput from alsa in test
<ompaul> tank, you do now :)
<tank> sorry, just installed this last night.  I am still getting used to it
<pvd2006> and I have sound now
<pvd2006> hmm
<pvd2006> wonder what fixed it
<Remy> tank, it took me weeks to find out about it.... I was installing everything be hand !
<gandalf> umm, wow, ubuntu is great....just got it installed and have been looking around for a little bit, and it blows suse and all of those out of the water....only problem, there were a few packages in the add/remove app under applications that were out of place (some things under games that shouldn't be)
<pvd2006> Thanks Ompaul
<Remy> *manually
<ompaul> tank, no problem, have a look at that circular red and white striped icon on the top of the screen it has lots of useful info in there - lots and lots of it
<tank> ok
<tank> thanks
<gandalf> but i'm shocked at how it actually got everything installed (cept for wireless...gotta have ndiswrapper for that)
<ompaul> gandalf, if you feel strongly enough about it report as bugs launchpad.net but most likely there is a reason they are there
<gandalf> ok
<pvd2006> what is a good alternative to frostwire and limewire? They are both sluggish.
<Lemino> what program do I use to tag mp3:s? easytag seems kinda buggy...
<valehru> ok...ive set up firefox 32 in amd 64 and I can view flash videos
<valehru> but I cannot hear any sound
<valehru> any suggestions?
<hyphenated> Lemino: I tag mine as I rip them
<Lemino> hyphenated: yes, but sometimes you download files and need to re-tag them...
<Lemino> otherwise it's a good idea of course.
<hyphenated> I don't have enough time these days to download songs and fix crappy tagging.
<hyphenated> but when I do, it usually involves some really ugly-looking shell script
<xcsl> hi
<xcsl> Ubuntu rocks!!
<_stefan> thx
<luishhc> how i install rpm packages with alien?
<xcsl> Is it possible to run UBUNTU as a terminal server ?
<gandalf> ok, do you all recommend using sun's java or blackdown?
<xcsl> gandalf, sun's java is more complete where as blackdown is more free as in freedom
<gandalf> ah, ok
<ompaul> xcsl, cyclades-serial-client lessdisks portslave are some solutions then there is some different stuff like freenx vnc and there are other options
<ompaul> xcsl, don't be so restrictive in your thinking :)
<ompaul> xcsl, and for total madness have a look at xen or uml
<luishhc> how i install rpm packages with alien?
<xcsl> ompaul, I want to know which is the easiest. I had a look at ltsp.org but I found the site cluttered and needed a simpler alternative.
<ompaul> xcsl, edubuntu has a nice ltsp implementation
<ompaul> luishhc, usually it is better to find the actual program for ubuntu or get the sources before you go to sources
<ompaul> !tell luishhc about repos
<xcsl> ompaul, I think you got my question wrong. I am looking to put to use my old computer with less ram. So Xen and other virtualization technologies are not suitable.
<ompaul> xcsl, then freenx or vnc will do you nicely
<ompaul> low powered local linux and pull the good stuff from a decent box
<Inazad> Hi there, I want to be able to connect on a SSL ftp.. Which client I have to use ?
<gnomefreak> sudo aptitude purge <package> is the same as apt-gets remove --purge function?
<bimberi> Inazad: nautilus (via Places -> Connect to Server)
<xcsl> ompaul, thanks for the help :)
<ompaul> Inazad, you really should change your nick to all lower case as a capital I is like an l :-)  sftp on the command line
<xcsl> Inazad, use vsftp
<ompaul> Inazad, it works like >>sftp -C username@othermachine<<
<xcsl> Inazad, oops ! I thought you ment server. sorry.
<Inazad> bimberi, nautilus ? how ?
<gnomefreak> Inazad: go to places than connect to server
<ompaul> gnomefreak, it is
<kbrooks> what can you do with ubuntu?
<Inazad> gnomefreak, ok I'll try...  wait me
<gnomefreak> Inazad: thats what bimberi was saying
<Inazad> I knoe
<kbrooks> what can you do with ubuntu?
<bimberi> Inazad: Places -> Connect to Server
<Inazad> ok wait
<kbrooks> what can you do with ubuntu?
<Inazad> If I want to put a user, how I do it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> kbrooks, please
<kbrooks> ompaul: Why havent i got an answer?
<bimberi> Inazad: Service Type: SSH,  then put it in 'User Name'
<ompaul> kbrooks, you should actually know the answer to that
<kbrooks> "anything", ompaul?
<ompaul> exactly
* kbrooks recommends ompaul deop himself
<mnb> thomasM:ok i have install the firegl driver
<mnb> thomasM:can you help me one more time please ;-)
<Inazad> bimberi, Nautilus support SSL ?
<pvd2006> kbrooks, what do you mean by that? You can use it to play media files, develop programs, browse the web, chat, text editing,and a lot of other stuff just like any other OS
<mnb> Can anybody help me with setting up Xinerama on firegl ?
<ompaul> pvd2006, he does a bit of development I think he knows
<mnb> thx ^^
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Inazad> doesn't work...
<mnb> the firegl conrol panel makes no changes
<bimberi> Inazad: yes i've misread your Q sorry, i'm not sure about the SSL situation - i thought that was sftp
<alan|laptop> re
<ph8> hey guys, i've just had an error saying 'file size limit exceeded' - is it still only possible to have files as big as 2gb?
<ph8> i was trying to zip a copy of a dvd to save space
<Inazad> no problem... where I can have some help about ftp-ssl?
<void^> ph8: depends on the filesystem. a non-udf dvd can only handle 2gb files, for example.
<ph8> i'm using reiserfs
<ph8> is that likely to be the source of my problem? :s
<void^> ph8: that's not the problem, then
<ph8> i have basically used dvdbackup to get it to a directory on my hdd
<nny> !flash
<ph8> actually wait
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ph8> it's on an external harddrive so it's ext3
<ph8> will that be a problem?
<void^> no
<ph8> odd
<ph8> so i've got my dvdbackup copy (VIDEO_TS/*)
<ph8> and the zip command errors with file too large
<bimberi> Inazad: here possibly :) (when you don't get twits like me trying to look like they know something :P )
<void^> ph8: it might be whatever software you use to to compress the file
<ph8> ok, i'll try rar'ing it
<ph8> cheers
<nny> meh
<luke> when i run gconf-editor, it doesnt display 'compiz' under apps
<luke> any ideas?
<Hoxzer> how do I check in which USB port is my attached to?
<Hoxzer> *my camera
<gnomefreak> luke: #ubuntu+1
<sexcopter8000m> hi, quoting a line from a man page, how can i do this? "Add a global keybinding ("shortcut") via  the  window  manager  to  run /usr/bin/3ddesk."
<firestorm> Hi. is ther ea way to reduce volume for hte system beep?
<visik7> anyone able to compile vim7 from debian-experimental ?
<ph8> firestorm: pc speaker volume in settings?
<Hoxzer> what is the best way to mount a camera?
<solorox> Hello, I am a newbie with a dual-boot (Dapper & WinXP) question...
<ranpha> hi..finally i get everthing working on my system even the sound (andmy neighbours need to known that!!!!) any great system
<Senilix> solorox: just ask ;)
<ranpha> anyway got a quetion how can i get vlc and RAR on my system?
<solorox> after using dapper, when I reboot into xp, my system clock is always 4 hours ahead of the current time
<Senilix> ranpha: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse
<lobstu> hello, i'm one of the many new converts .. i'm loving it already .. but for some reason i can't connect to anything on localhost from the terminal, although my windows xp box can
<solorox> any ideas on the clock resetting issue?
<ghostrunner> is anyone using the bluefish programming tool on ubuntu here?
<paradox_bound> Ighostrunner: have done in the past
<mwe> isn't it a html editor?
<paradox_bound> ghostrunner: what do you want to know
<paradox_bound> You can do bits of Java script CSS and PHP with it AFAIK
<solorox> after using dapper, when I reboot into xp, my system clock is always 4 hours ahead of the current time, any suggestions?
<SohbetB> solorox:: close the ntp-server in ubuntu
<|ac3|> hi
<|ac3|> how can i change the netinstall apt sources.list?
<|ac3|> I have a hoary netinstall and i want it to install dapper
<Senilix> |ac3|: if you want to upgrade to dapper from hoary, you have to upgrade to breezy first
<lobstu> i can't connect to localhost from localhost on my breezy install .. what can cause this, routing issues?
<gnomefreak> |ac3|: install hoary than change the sources list to breezy upgrade to breezy than change sources again and upgrade to dapper
<gnomefreak> |ac3|: its very unsafe to upgrade skipping versions
<Ng> imo you'd be better off taking a backup and installing dapper from scratch
<Karhuton> How can I direct remote syslog messages to a separate file in syslog.conf ?
<Ng> lobstu: does "ifconfig" in a terminal show a device called "lo" with the address "127.0.0.1"?
<paradox_bound> ac3|: do a minimal install of hoary edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace hoary with breezy,
<paradox_bound> Do apt-get dist-upgrade and fix any problems
<paradox_bound> Repeat proccess replacing breezy with dapper
<paradox_bound> Altenatively save your self some pain and get a dapper snap shot or even breezy. AFAICR hoary to breezy is a pain.
<Karhuton> Say from host 'xxx' to 'xxx.log', and not leave it in file 'syslog'. Tried something like @xxx    /var/log/xxx.log, but didn't work :)
<lobstu> Ng : i get one set of data for eth0, no 127.0.0.1 address visible
<Ng> Karhuton: I'm not sure that you can do that with the default syslog daemon. perhaps syslog-ng can?
<Ng> lobstu: then you should check your /etc/network/interfaces file for an lo entry. It should be there
<Karhuton> Ng, ok, thanks.
<lobstu> yeah there's auto lo
<lobstu> and iface lo inet loopback
<Ng> lobstu: then do "sudo ifup lo"
<Ng> lobstu: but that's kinda odd because the "auto lo" line should cause it to come up automatically when the machine boots
<don_jln> what is gtkrc?
<Ng> don_jln: it's the configuration file for the gtk widget set (the thing that draws gnome applications)
<lobstu> ifup says it can't read that file
<jeffro> hi all, ubuntu newbie here...anyone willing to help me out installing some software
<lobstu> the file is there
<Ng> lobstu: what's the exact error?
<Ng> jeffro: ask. if we can help, we will :)
<lobstu> ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<jeffro> i can't seem to install the newest version of firefox
<|ac3|> hmm
<jeffro> so i'm browserless...
<|ac3|> isnt there a netinstall for dapper?
<goldenratio> hi
<ghostrunner> i'm having a hard time trying to dual boot windows x from ubuntu. I put the win xp cd and hit restart but ubuntu pops up instead. any clues?
<Ng> jeffro: I would recommend re-installing the ubuntu version, then if you really want to upgrade it to the latest version, follow the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ghostrunner> and fyi, I'd rather work from ubuntu, but I need windows for some work related thing
<Ng> jeffro: you can reinstall the ubuntu one with "sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox" or use synaptic
<lobstu> is there somewhere i can get a fresh copy of the interfaces file?
<void^> ghostrunner: check boot device order in your bios
<jeffro> ok
<jeffro> thanks
<lobstu> or should i chmod it?
<Ng> lobstu: could you paste the whole contents of that interfaces file to a pastebin please?
<Ng> lobstu: and maybe also the output of "stat /etc/network/interfaces"
<lobstu> Ng, it's complaining about a misplaced option
<lobstu> the line it's complaining about:
<lobstu> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<ghostrunner> void^: i have checked it several times to make sure its booting from CDROM. Any other ideas?
<Ng> lobstu: please paste the whole file to a pastebin
<lobstu> doing so now
<ghostrunner> I guess I want to know whether ubuntu allows dual-booting? Or does it default to forcing only ubuntu to load when starting up?
<void^> ghostrunner: ubuntu (or any os) cannot influence this
<Hobbsee> ghostrunner: it allows it
<Hobbsee> you can select which OS you want to run on startup...
<lobstu> Ng: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14065
<void^> ghostrunner: if your cd drive is installed properly and configured properly and your bios isn't bugged it will boot from cd no matter what os is installed on the disk drives
<lobstu> doing the stat now
<lobstu> Ng: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14066
<Ng> lobstu: by the looks of it, that pre-up line should be underneath line 16
<Ng> or possibly under line 20
<Ng> either way it looks like pppoeconf (or some subsequent editing) has confused the order
<Ng> actually yeah, under line 20 would make more sense
<railzalex__> hello !
<lobstu> ok! lo came up
<railzalex__> how can I display my DNS cache ?
<lobstu> should probably reboot it to see if it comes up auto?
<lobstu> thanks for your help Ng :)
<Ng> lobstu: np :)
<Kazuhiro> HI all, can any point me to a page with the xgl commands for setting transparency on a per window basis?
<lobstu> woohoo it works!
<railzalex__> hi , how can I display my DNS cache ?
<Blissex> railzalex__: 'man bind', there is a signal that dumps it.
<railzalex__> bind is not installed
<Blissex> railzalex__: if you are using 'nscd' as a caching resolver I think you can't get that out of it...
<railzalex__> Blissex: i think that dnsmasq is installed in fact
<railzalex__> but no bind, djbdns, nscd etc
<Blissex> railzalex__: ahhh. No idea about 'dnsmasq' unfortunately.
<railzalex__> ok
<Karhuton> Ng: yep, syslog-ng works perfectly
<Ng> :)
<Nameeater> anyone here used java with the dvorak keyboard layout? I am trying to run a program with dvorak set in gnome but the text in the program is coming up as qwerty
<Karhuton> Ng: your nick has an odd similiarility with the package name :)
<Ng> Karhuton: entirely co-incidence, and quite annoying because any mention of syslog-ng or madwifi-ng or any of the other -ng programs makes my irc client think people are talking to me ;)
<sree> While installing Automatix for ubuntu5.10 i am getting "gpg: requesting key 70188C3B from hkp server wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net" followed by password prompt?
<lobstu> right, anyone gotten subversion working on ubuntu with the svn:// proto ?
<Hobbsee> hehe poor Ng :P
<siccness> Heh ng.
<sree> how to solve this problem?
<Ng> !tell sree about automatix
<lobstu> blendedtechnologies.com/setting-up-subversion-on-ubuntu/11 tells me to do wacky stuff to inetd.conf but it doesnt seem to work; i cant connect to svn://ubuntu or svn://localhost .. says connection refused
<Ng> lobstu: you may need to install netkit-inetd - I don't think it's included by default
<lobstu> i have done
<Karhuton> You need to get some regexp magic into hilight parsing: /[^-] Ng/i
<Ng> sree: but it's probably asking for your password
<Ng> Karhuton: yeah, I just mostly cba ;)
* orbin blinks
<lobstu> which causes a butterfly to flap it's wings in tokyo
<mutante> which caused my irssi to coredump...damn
<lobstu> hehe
<valehru> anyone play ut2004 here?
<orbin> is it free? :P
<visik7> no
<valehru> want to be able to switch to the desktop, ie if im playing in a window is it possible to go to another application by using a button combo, i.e alt+tab
<valehru> no...not free
<visik7> probably alt+ctrl+F7
<valehru> ahh k...
<valehru> lemmme try
<visik7> and alt+ctrl+F8
<visik7> to return
<visik7> not sure
<Ng> valehru: check its keyboard options, it may have an option to minimise it, or an option to turn it into a window
<mutante> if you are using blackbox wm you can install bbkeys, and you have Alt+Tab window siwtching
<valehru> brings me to a new window manager
<valehru> in gnome..
<valehru> there is already window switching installed in gnome
<mutante> maybe you can still use bbkeys in another wm, not sure
<valehru> but it doesnt work when playing ut2004
<cwillu> anybody know of an easy way to try the ck patched kernel in ubuntu?
<GefyllteFish> does anyone know where to configure the PPPoE on ubuntu?
<mutante> pppoeconfig ?
<Kr0ntab> sudo pppoeconf
<orbin> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<valehru> GefyllteFish, your better off getting a router to do it for you
<valehru> GefyllteFish, you have a USB ASDL modem right?>
<valehru> plug a broadband router into that and use the ethernet connection instead...much better
<GefyllteFish> thanks
<visik7> anyone around using freenx ?
<valehru> still not working..gah
<nny> ok followed flash via wiki, installed nonfree plugin.. getting "install missing plugins" when going to www.weather.com ... whats up?
<orbin> what ff version are you running?
<nny> orbin: hmm lemme check
<nny> orbin: 1.5.03
<orbin> did you do the symlink thing?
<nny> orbin: i have a libflash.so in .mozilla/plugins
<nny> orbin: didnt do update-flashplugin :\
<nny> orbin: "installation failed" :\
<SohbetB> nny:: maybe should copy it to .mozilla-1.5/plugins   or  install again
<byLeal> hello all..
<brokengun> hey how do i mount my thumb drive?
<brokengun> i plugged it in and it doesn't seem to be coming up
<mutante> brokengun: thumb drive? usb stick?
<brokengun> yeah
<mutante> mount /dev/sda /mnt/somewhere
<mutante> mostly /dev/sda if you dont have other SCSI disks
<mutante> ehm,, or sda1
<brokengun> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<brokengun> what should i put?
<mutante> what is the filesystem type?
<mutante> fat32?
<brokengun> i dunno, it's a freakin' thumb drive
<mutante> then mount -f vfat
<brokengun> prolly
<mutante> mount -t vfat
<brokengun> oh what the frig
<rkennke> hi there, am I the only one having problems with icons in (at least) epiphany and evolution?
<brokengun> it did it automatically last time
<rkennke> (in dapper that is)
<visik7> anyone able to compile vim7 from debian-experimental on breezy ?
<gnomefreak> !vim7
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<|lostbyte_laptop> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<[Spooky] > is there a way to remove all kde apps in one command ?
<muep> [Spooky] : remove a dependency
<muep> [Spooky] : like kdelibs or something
<izut_> [Spooky] , try removing libartsc0
<izut_> :)
<izut_> or something like that.
<valehru> ok...when I started up a second window manager with : sudo xinit -- :2 it went to the default window that was there when ubuntu was first installed: how can I get it to have the same settings, them as the first  manager?
<[Spooky] > muep: well that dosent solve my problem... i still have a bunch of KDE apps
<luishhc> "were found error during the process of: libglib1.2_1.2.10-9_i386.deb" always when i try to install a new pack
<izut_> [Spooky] , try libartsc0
<luishhc> "were found error during the process of: libglib1.2_1.2.10-9_i386.deb" always when i try to install a new pack
<rmlightning> hi everyone, i have a quick question...i installed suns jre for dapper and everything appears to work correctly except the plugin won't work for firefox.  any ideas why?  i created the symbolic link
<[Spooky] > izut_: why should i remove the sound system ?
<izut_> [Spooky] , you wanted to remove all KDE apps.
<izut_> most KDE applications depends on that. removing that, it will remove most KDE applications (as you wanted)
<[Spooky] > izut_: hm ok...
<nayif> rmlightning, there is a room for dapper ubuntu+1
<rmlightning> okay.  i will post my question there...thanks
<Ignite> hey guys, i've installed Kubuntu use the root partition for /home but now i have another HDD i would like to use as /home, i have created 1 primary partition on the drive with the reiserfs filesystem and it is located at /dev/hdb1, how would i go about making the change? i have figured i will have to mount it on say /mnt/temp and copy all the users home directories over, but how would i go about putting this in /etc/fstab?
<Ignite> please help me :(
<izut_> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<visik7> Ignite: uh ?
<Ignite> i mean, what options would i have to pass?
<visik7> Ignite: why not mount the home partition in /home ?
<Blissex> Ignite: practically none.
<geniusvicks> how do I install files in my Palm PC
<Blissex> Ignite: just copy an existing line.
<Ignite> ok so, defaults would do it?
<visik7> oh the root partition ?
<visik7> Ignite: rebind it
<Rennen> What do I need to do to get .wmv and the like to play. :)
<Ignite> i'm confused
<visik7> Rennen: w32codecs
<visik7> !tell Rennen about restricted formats
<Rosex> hello, with the livecd, what is the username password meant to be?
<NoUse> Rosex ubuntu and no password
<Rosex> thx
<geniusvicks> ubotu! Nautilus
<luishhc> i can't install some packages, says that needs libglib1.2 , but when i try to install the libglib1.2, have error
<[Spooky] > izut_: seems to work, thanks for the tip...
<geniusvicks> How do I run Nautilus as root?
<gnomefreak> luishhc: apt-cache search libglib
<izut_> [Spooky] , you're welcome.
<gnomefreak> geniusvicks: gksudo nautilus
<StyXman> hi all. I just setup a ntpserver, and installed ntpdate in a cliient. but when I run the latter, I get 15 May 10:52:07 ntpdate[12976] : no servers can be used, exiting. the client can resolve the server's ip and no firewall in between. I also notice, running ntpdate under strace, that it doesn't even try to contact the server. any hints?
<luishhc> gnomefreak, thx
<geniusvicks> gnoefreak thanks, I typed gksudo Nautilus so It didnt work till now
<gnomefreak> luishhc: yw
<paradox_bound> Ignite: create a partions and files systems on the new drive if possible go into single user mode mount new device to </mnt/newhome? cp -p /home/ /mnt/newhome. Edit /etc/fstab copying as example but changing the paths natch then telinet 6 reboot and you are away.
<geniusvicks> btw is there any other file browser other that nautilus
<^richiefrich> geniusvicks: yes ROX
<gnomefreak> geniusvicks: yes a bunch
<NoUse> StyXman have you updated the ntpdate conf file with your server name/
<^richiefrich> geniusvicks: gnome midnight-commander
<fgarrido> hola
<StyXman> NoUse: of course
<geniusvicks> which is the best
<gnomefreak> enlightenment file browser can be used in gnome
* gnomefreak never tried mc
<fgarrido> eres un nio
<^richiefrich> geniusvicks: it a personaly perference, i dont use one
<paradox_bound> jim@d127-ubuntu:~$ apt-cache show thunar
<paradox_bound> Package: thunar
<paradox_bound> Priority: optional
<paradox_bound> Section: x11
<paradox_bound> Installed-Size: 2400
<paradox_bound> Maintainer: Debian Xfce Maintainers <pkg-xfce-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<paradox_bound> Architecture: i386
<paradox_bound> Version: 0.3.0+r21434-0ubuntu4
<paradox_bound> Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0), libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), libcairo2 (>= 1.0.2-2), libdbus-1-2 (>= 0.60), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.60), libexo-0.3-0 (>= 0.3.1.6svn+r21033), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.10.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.2), libthunar-vfs-1 (>= 0.3.0+r21434), libx11-6, libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2), libxext6, libxfce4util4, libxfixes3, libxi6, libxinerama1, libxrandr2, libxrender1, desktop-file-utils, shared-mi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<paradox_bound> Filename: pool/main/t/thunar/thunar_0.3.0+r21434-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<NoUse> !tell paradox_bound about paste
<paradox_bound> Size: 355934
<paradox_bound> MD5sum: bb33213ea543c18c73c567e5161a83dc
<paradox_bound> Description: File Manager for Xfce
<fgarrido> en espaol coo
<paradox_bound>  Thunar is the file manager designed to be the default file manager of Xfce 4.4
<geniusvicks> ^richiefrich then how do U browse the files?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<StyXman> fgarrido: english please
<^richiefrich> geniusvicks: in terminal
<NoUse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<geniusvicks> oh
<YoussefAssad> gah; system tray in gnome is b0rked or something. GRRRR.
<^richiefrich> geniusvicks: i use ls
<geniusvicks> but I'm from Windoze so terminal is a nightmare
<^richiefrich> geniusvicks: im 0ldsch00l
<fgarrido> nio yo soy de espaa yo soy jirg
<StyXman> geniusvicks: I swear it doesn't bite :)
<luishhc> gnomefreak, when i try to install the libglib1.2 says that errors were found during the process of: /var/cache/apt/archives/libglib1.2_1.2.10-9_i386.deb
<StyXman> fgarrido: Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<geniusvicks> learning commands is easy
<^richiefrich> StyXman: your right :) i get more done in a terminal
<geniusvicks> but like when I look at photos and see only file names and not the pics selecting them is a problem
<geniusvicks> in the terminal
<fgarrido> y abla en espaol que no te entiendo
<^richiefrich> geniusvicks: and there's always <cmd> --help  OR man <cmd>
<^richiefrich> geniusvicks: i use gthumb for my photo dir
<gnomefreak> fgarrido: #ubuntu-es
<geniusvicks> ok
<StyXman> fgarrido: puedes por favor cortarla? si habls en cualquier cosa que no sea ingls pueden echarte del canal :-|
<luishhc> when i try to install the libglib1.2 says that errors were found during the process of: /var/cache/apt/archives/libglib1.2_1.2.10-9_i386.deb
<NoUse> !tell fgarrido about es
<fgarrido> hello
<^richiefrich>  geniusvicks but nautilus it like the windows one imo
<gnomefreak> luishhc: try installing the libglib1.2-dev
<StyXman> hi fgarrido
<^richiefrich> NoUse: what is your guys's bot? Supybot
<^richiefrich> NoUse: do u know ?
<luishhc> gnomefreak, says that depends of libglib1.2
<fgarrido> hello im is dis fabiola
<firestorm> Hi. Is there a place I can configure wget options for using apt-get ?
<gnomefreak> luishhc: try sudo apt-get -f install
<fgarrido> ola
<orbin> ^richiefrich: blootbot
<gnomefreak> fgarrido: join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<fgarrido> ola
<^richiefrich> orbin: is he free? do u know?
<orbin> ^richiefrich: apt-cache show blootbot
<^richiefrich> firestorm: i think in /etc i think
<^richiefrich> orbin: thanks
<luishhc> gnomefreak, says: error trying to subescribe " /usr/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0 " during the process of /var/cache/apt/archives/libglib1.2_1.2.10-9_i386.deb
<|ac3|> Where can i download a dapper netinstaller?
<acidborg> i got this error from the kernel: "Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 0ebc7059"
<Rakel_23> where is the configuration file's of banshee (sorry I'm spanish too)
<acidborg> what can be wrong?
<fgarrido> hola eres espaol porque yo si soy espaola
<Rakel_23> where It saves the playlist, or any other things
<fgarrido> hola
<Samuli^> rakel_23, I would think /home/yourrusername/.banshee
<Rakel_23> no, it was the first place i found
<fgarrido> ola nio que te cuentas eres espaol o ingles
<luishhc> gnomefreak, says: error trying to subescribe " /usr/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0 " during the process of /var/cache/apt/archives/libglib1.2_1.2.10-9_i386.deb !
<Rakel_23> I tried to found, sorry
<orbin> |ac3|: don't think there's a dapper image yet...just use the breezy one, then upgrade to dapper
<StyXman> oh, stupid, silly me. ntpdate spects the server's name :(
* StyXman bailing out in shame
<fgarrido> ola
<|ac3|> orbin: thats no option:(
<orbin> |ac3|: dunno then
<fgarrido> oooolllllllllaaaaaaa
<|ac3|> cant i change the apt sources in breezy netinstaller to dapper?
<|ac3|> and how can i do that?
<Samuli^> Rakel_23, perhaps in the .gnome2 directory then?
<fgarrido> pleas adios gey
<Rakel_23> Samuli^, yes, thanks
<Rakel_23> I tried only in .gnome, arggg, and not .gnome2
<Samuli^> :)
<gandalf> ok...i'm having difficulties getting this wireless going...i believe it's because of the wpa....
<Rennen> visik7:
<gandalf> i've been reading some help forums, but still no goes
<visik7> Rennen: uh ?
<Rennen> visik7: sorry _ i hit enter - and it had your name tabbed out
<AngryElf_> hey all, i'm trying to setup ubuntu to dualboot with XP and the installer won't resize the ntfs partition.......it asks me for a new size and i've tried giving it "60.0 GB" or "75%" and after pressing Continue the size is still the same, any ideas?
<Boglizk> I hear a midi playing, i dont know where it comes from though... help pl0x
<Boglizk> nvm.. found the process
<batman> !w32codecs
<batman> !win32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<[-Mattia-] > hi all
<orbin> AngryElf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<[-Mattia-] > how are you?
<[-Mattia-] > lol
<tibal> hi
<[-Mattia-] > hi tibal
<orbin> AngryElf: section there on what to do if the resizer doesn't work
<[-Mattia-] > o.o
<[-Mattia-] > i want to speak english with someone for to customize my english xD
<orbin> what's your native country?
<[-Mattia-] > I'm italian
<orbin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<[-Mattia-] > i want to speak english here
<[-Mattia-] > man
<[-Mattia-] > -.-
<orbin> this is s support channel..if you just want to chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Fee^_> what about chatting about support? :P
<Old> How do i give write permissions to a folder?
<Boglizk> chmod
<daxxar> Old, to who? :-)
<Old> root :o
<Boglizk> 777 = everyone can do everything
<[-Mattia-] > i'm banned
<[-Mattia-] > on ubuntu-offtopic
<[-Mattia-] > roar
<[-Mattia-] > :D
<Old> Im going nuts, I cant get smart template to work, perhaps someone who can help me with this matter?
<Old> getting an error
<tibal> Will the basesystem of ubuntu change a lot untill the release ?
<Old> http://dust2.mine.nu/myapp/index.php
<tibal> I know versions are frozen..
<orbin> Fee^: as long as it's chatter, it belongs in offtopic :P
<daxxar> Old, find out what 'compile_dir' is set to.
<daxxar> Old, then chown www-data:www-data 'where compile_dir is located' && chmod 770 'where compile_dir is located'
<orbin> [-Mattia-] : then i suggest you go elsewhere if you just want to practice english please
<Old> kk, 1sec guys
<Old> i'll reinstall everything and try it out
<Fee^> reinstall?
<Fee^> that's soooo M$
<daxxar> Old, rights are split into three; "user", "group" and "others". chown changes what the owning user and group is. chmod sets the file-rights. chmod 770 means 'user gets 7 (4+2+1 = read + write + execute), group gets 7 (same), everyone else gets 0 (nothing)'
<valehru> trying to edit the gnome menu's with smeg
<valehru> however I cannot seem to delete anything with it
<guard> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq ). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<valehru> any suggestions?
<Amaranth> valehru: you can only delete thing you create
<Boglizk> Anyone know a MIDI-player?
<Amaranth> valehru: otherwise just uncheck them and they won't show up in the menus
<valehru> ahh ok
<Old> kk thx
<Old> trying now..
<Old> http://dust2.mine.nu/myapp/index.php
<Old> what exactly do i need to type to get that fixed?
<daxxar> Old, I'm guessing you're missing an 'index.tpl' in the myapp directory?
<daxxar> or, wait, in the templates directory.
<Old> it's there
<Old> http://smarty.php.net/quick_start.php
<Old> read the setup smarty php scripts
<Old> Do i have to change the dir's of "cache_dir = '" ?
<Old> to /var/www/smarty/cache ?
<daxxar> Old, you should change them all.
<Old> thanks, ill try it out
<Old> Working now
<Old> ;)
<daxxar> :-)
<Stormx2> Does everyone keep their home directories fairly tidy and organised? mine is a complete mess.
<Old> 2. Make sure that the user running your webserver has write-access to the smarty/templates_c directory and to include directory !
<Old> Also give write access to the tmp folder so you can import banned.cfg
<Stormx2> Im considering tidying it but 139 item = long time
<Old> sorry for copypaste, but - the second line "write access to tmp folder" ?
<Stormx2> Old: Basicly so you can write to /tmp
<Stormx2> that means root, I think
<Old> Stormx2, how? (im not ubuntu experienced) :(
<Stormx2> Old: What are you running, PHP?
<Old> yeah.
<Stormx2> Try asking in ##php
<daxxar> PHP / Smarty Templating system (smarty.php.net)
<Stormx2> Or #smarty
<Old> well, no no
<Old> i finished the smarty thing
<zapata> Anyone knows how to rename a folder using the terminal?
<Kyral> zapata: mv
<Stormx2> zapata: mv oldname newname
<zapata> isnt that the move command?
<Old> I need to know how to give write access with www-data to the tmp folder, and /include/config.inc.php
<Kyral> zapata: yes
<VincentMX> yo
<Stormx2> zapata: They do the same thing, rename and move. Think about it
<zapata> Let me try it mate
<Kyral> zapata: but if you think about it, renaming is the same as moving :P
<zapata> :)
<Stormx2> Old: www-data, is that a user?
<Stormx2> wait
<zapata> Hey it worked, thanks a bunch
<Stormx2> tmp folder is writable anyway, isn't it?
<Old> i guess
<Stormx2> Let me check
<Stormx2> drwxrwxrwt  10 root root  4096 2006-05-15 15:49 tmp
<Stormx2> Its writeable.
<Stormx2> Which makes sense.
<Old> kk
<luishhc> when i try to install libglib1.2 error trying to subescribe " /usr/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0 " during the process of /var/cache/apt/archives/libglib1.2_1.2.10-9_i386.deb !
<Old> Anyone good at mysql? Just need to create a user/database and a password
<philip> hey guys
<SiriusA> hey, i need help with "iwpriv" ... i wann tell my wlan card, that it should authenticate with WPAPSK, but "iwpriv ath0 set AuthMode=WPAPSK" tells me, that set is an invalid argument...
<SiriusA> any suggestions?
<philip> is it difficult to upgrade from Hoary to Dapper on kubuntu ?
<Kyral> philip: I dunno
<Kyral> philip: Try it :D
<philip> i don't know how to Kyral :)
<Kyral> philip: in /etc/apt/sources.list change all instances of "hoary" to "dapper"
<brandon_> i kicked my computer really hard and now it doesn't work
<Kyral> and then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kyral> brandon_: thats the problem
<Kyral> NEXT! :P
<brandon_> well, some guy told me to "boot it up"
<Kyral> ......
<philip> kyral, do you reckon that would work, or you think i'd have problems with dependencies ?
<Kyral> I really hope you are oking with me
<Kyral> philip: Apt will resolve depends
<brandon_> i am, but only if you;re laughing
<gandalf> ok, so i removed wpa from my router, and removed the packages, along with deleting the .conf and the /etc/defaults/wpasupplicant file.....and rebooted, along with changing the network settings with the gui setting the ssid correctly, and putting no key for an open system....now when i try to ping the router with the wireless, it reaches it, but nothing is sent back...any help on this?
<gandalf> i also removed ndiswrapper module, and then added it again
<crysalis> hey guys...im extremely new to ubuntu & wanted to know where i can find the options to change my splash screen.
<gandalf> crysalis, System, Administration, Login Screen Setup
<gnomefreak> gandalf: thats not splash screen
<gnomefreak> crysalis: what splash do you mean? the little one?
<rambo3> !usplash
<ubotu> somebody said usplash was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<crysalis> yeah
<crysalis> the little one..
<gandalf> oh, sorry, that you where talking about that, my bad
<gnomefreak> crysalis: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<gnomefreak> crysalis: after thats installed killall gnome-panel and than the splash screen editor should be in system>prefferences
<crysalis> its cool..thanks for the help..
<gandalf> any help on the wireless setup using ndiswrapper?
<sladen> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<crysalis> aside from that, everything is working great on my iBook G3 with ubunhtu installed...except my audio..i don't hear anything...any advice on what i should look into...i've played with all the audio settings i found and nothing..
<kwwii> join #edubuntu
<kwwii> erm
<rambo3> you could search ubuntu forums for your card
<gnomefreak> kwwii: use the /
<gnomefreak> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<kwwii> gnomefreak: yeah..it was a mistake
<crysalis> awesome thanks guys..
<sladen> have you tried using headphones with G3?
<crysalis> nope not yet..
<crysalis> i'll try it out on headphones..for now g2g..thanks for the 411...
<jugend> hallo
<jugend> fuch
<jugend> 7uzjukitjutjhh
<jugend> rthegdrgdg
<jugend> fdgfdgfd
<jugend> g
<jugend> fd
<jugend> gfd
<jugend> g
<jugend> fdg
<jugend> f
<jugend> gfd
<jugend> gf
<jugend> g
<jugend> fdg
<jugend> fg
<jugend> fd
<jugend> gf
<jugend> dg
<^richiefrich> dude jugend ?
<philip> jugend,
<jugend> fdgfd
<philip> get out
<jugend> g
<jugend> df
<jugend> gfd
<jugend> g
<jugend> fdg
<jugend> fd
<philip> must be an xp user....
<jugend> g
* Blissex thinks a cat it trying to say something...
<rambo3> !ops
<jugend> fdg
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<jugend> fd
<jugend> g
<jugend> fdg
<^richiefrich>  /ban jugend
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jugend> d
<jugend> g
<jugend> dfg
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=jugend@*.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Amaranth
* jugend was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
* philip sets up the goals
<Old> h/j amxbans
<philip> score Amaranth
<Old> errr
* Blissex jugend's cat is very chatty
<^richiefrich> Amaranth: thanks
<philip> Kyral, it worked, i got a whole bunch of errors regarding the hoary cd as a source
<philip> but i thought i changed every occurance of Hoary
<Kyral> philip: if the deb-cdrom line is in /etc/apt/sources.list, then just delete it and try again
<darx> greetings guys
<reversial> 'ello
<darx> how can i open a magnet link with limewire
<reversial> ... use bittorrent?
<darx> no its a gnutella link
<reversial> back in a bit
<zapata> Can you use Automatix in Dapper?
<darx> since i'm behind a NAT gnutella is the only one that works
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<philip> Thankyou for your help Kyral
<philip> just for info, its 800mb download to upgrade=dist :)
<jojibo> nkljfjfjkfnijh
<jojibo> hjfkjipgkhopkikgf
<jojibo> fljngskjlpggdjhg
<jojibo> dkl
<jojibo> h
<jojibo> jk
<jojibo> dgkjghj
<jojibo> k
<jojibo> hj
<jojibo> kf
<colea> hello
<Kyral> ......
<jojibo> jhk
<philip> Amaranth,
<mwe> shut up
<jojibo> hk
<jojibo> jhgk
<Kyral> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Amaranth> ack
<jojibo> gfhjk
<jojibo> hfj
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=jojibo@83.230.234.*]  by Amaranth
<Kyral> BAN BAN!
<Kyral> YEA!
* Kyral buys Amaranth a drink :D
<colea> im getting an error message from my ubuntu breezy system when triying to install openssh, it says my gcc cannot create executables?
<Amaranth> jojibo: Get a life.
<philip> i'll have to buy you a drink Kyral , thanks a heap for the help
<thomas__> brasil ai?
<colea> i hadnt seen this before, im a little confused on what to do
<Amaranth> jojibo: Or at least try somewhere were you can do something. You won't last more than a minute each time here.
<thomas__> brasilllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!
<thomas__> ajudah ai
<Paul888> min dapper funkar inte med upplsningen
<Amaranth> heh
<Larsson-Sweden> I get the error "Video port failed" when trying to watch a video with aaxine and fbxine. Any ideas?
<Amaranth> colea: install the build-essential package
<colea> Amaranth , apt-get build essential?
<Amaranth> colea: sudo apt-get install build-essential, yeah
<colea> Amaranth , thanks a lot, doing it right now
<colea> :)
<Amaranth> colea: But if all you want is an ssh server install the openssh-server package
<colea> Amaranth , yes, i tried using apt to install openssh, but it wont do it, gives me a 404 error when looking for the package
<Amaranth> colea: That's odd.
<needlez> can anyone help me set up my printer, its a Canon i455
<colea> let me try it again
<mwiggins> what repository is acroread in? I have multiverse/universe in my sources.list but i have no acroread-* (dapper drake)
<animato> hello, i'm trying to run the last.fm player and i get a "segmenation error", can anyone help please?
<colea> Amaranth , its doing it now! :)
<colea> got it installed :)
<zapata> what kinda files does easyubuntu need? cause i cant get it installed with gnome-desktop-environment
<Amaranth> needlez: it looks like you have to pay for the driver
<Amaranth> zapata: what errors are you getting?
<zapata> Traceback (most recent call last):
<zapata>   File "easyubuntu.py", line 14, in ?
<zapata>     import gtkfrontend
<zapata>   File "/home/zapata/Downloads/easyubuntu/gtkfrontend.py", line 6, in ?
<zapata>     import gtk, gtk.glade
<zapata> ImportError: No module named glade
<zapata> any idea?
<Kyral> PyGlade?
<Kyral> zapata: apt-cache search python | grep glade
<eG`Nemesis[x] > Does anyone knows how I can get Internet on my Ubuntu? Becuz I have a wireless network and It won't work :x
<Kyral> and file a bug
<eG`Nemesis[x] > Does anyone knows how I can get Internet on my Ubuntu? Becuz I have a wireless network and It won't work :x
<zapata> glade-gnome-2 - GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder (with GNOME 2 support)
<zapata> python-glade2 - GTK+ bindings: Glade support
<zapata> python2.4-glade2 - GTK+ bindings: Glade support
<zapata> glade - GTK+ User Interface Builder
<zapata> glade-2 - GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder
<zapata> glade-gnome - GTK+ User Interface Builder (with GNOME support)
<zapata> python-glade-1.2 - Put a bit of python code behind interfaces built with GLADE
<zapata> python-wxglade - GUI designer written in Python with wxPython
<Kyral> zapata: NNO PASTE!!
<zapata> output, sorry for spam
<zapata> :)
<vineeth> eG^Nemesis[X] :is ur card detected ?
<Kyral> I'd try python2.4-glade2
<Kyral> and file a bug
<zapata> let me try
<Kyral> zapata: #easyubuntu
<reversial> vineeth, nemesis, i have same problem
<reversial> its not detected
<Kyral> reversial: what type?
<vineeth> reversial:which card ru using ?
<Kyral> reversial: do lspci and search for something like "Ethernet Controller"
<reversial> some dell thing
<Kyral> Prolly Broadcom then
<Kyral> Dude, Dells SUCK lol
<zapata> hey it worked, thanks Kyral
<Kyral> zapata: file a bug against it on Launchpad
<Kgentux> !usplash
<ubotu> methinks usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Kyral> or I will
<DbD-> hi
<Kgentux> !upower
<ubotu> Kgentux: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DbD-> i have a probleme when i mount a directory in sftp with nautilus,
<DbD-> when i edit a file, it's read only
<needlez> anyone know how to get some presets for XMMS?
<brandon_> what is the deal with the clock? if i boot into windows, the time is wrong, and when i reboot, the linux time is wrong
<dyn> hi
<dyn> i'm trying to get isdn4linux working but have no /dev/ttyI1 nor /dev/isdn*
<dyn> any chance that someone knows how to create these devices?
<Kyral> dyn: MAKEDEV
<dyn> Kyral: with what parameters?
<tombs> hi all
<dyn> Kyral: i thought installing those debs would execute the according MAKEDEVs in postinst..
<Kyral> dyn: uuh, with what /dev node you wanna make?
<arakenp> gfdg
<dyn> Kyral: i need to get /dev/ttyI1 and /dev/isdn*. but loading the hisax and isdn kernel module did not add these devices (that might not happen on devfs, I'm not sure)
<dyn> Kyral: /etc/init.d/isdnutils start tells me i have no /dev/isdn/isdninfo (and she's right indeed :)
<needlez> anyone know how to load presets with XMMS?
<Kyral> dyn: I dunno..I don't use ISDN
<dyn> anyone else on ISDN?
<fredmorcos> hey guys
<fredmorcos> need some help with NFS
<fredmorcos> i mount the dir on the other machine
<qiqica> hi,all.is there any GUI for bootsplash?
<fredmorcos> but some files dont wanna copy saying that i dont have permission to read them
<fredmorcos> while others just copy really well
<Steveywonder> Hi ! Anyone there ?
<sladen> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Steveywonder> !justask
<fredmorcos> how do i add entries to /etc/exports?
<fredmorcos> currently i have "/home/fred/studies   *(rw)"
<fredmorcos> but some files get copied and other dont, mentioning that i dont have the permission to read them (from the other machine)
<Steveywonder> Quick question - I'm looking for internet cafe softare that will run in Linux.
<Steveywonder> I've looked everywhere, but found nothing that works.
<Steveywonder> Does anyone know of any place I can look ?
<Steveywonder> okay - I guess not :( well, I gotta go - working at my cafe right now
<Steveywonder> please email me at info@wahoocomputers.co.za if you come across something. I am desperate because I love this OS
<Larsson-Sweden> I get the error "Video port failed" when trying to watch a video with aaxine and fbxine. Any ideas?
<YoussefAssad> doubt linux in a cybercage is a good idea...
<bbrazil> YoussefAssad: very easy to wipe the account after every customer
<YoussefAssad> bbrazil: I'm just thinking from the perspective of cybercafes hee in Egypt. People use them overwhelmingly for multiplayer games and for that, cedega + linux + $GAMES just isn't worth the trouble
<YoussefAssad> bbrazil: of course if they're using just http and email then it's a different story. But most people in this corner of the world play games there
<dooglus> is there a program that will copy DVD+RW disks from a dvd reader to a dvd writer?
<NoUse> dooglus depends on the disc type, are you talking about data discs that you made or DVD video?
<needlez> anyone know how to get presets with XMMS?
<Howdy125> Skype is now offering free calls to all landlines in the us and ca .. :) .. http://share.skype.com/sites/en/2006/05/free_calls_to_all_landlines_an.html
<^richiefrich> Howdy125: rally no more skypeout>
<^richiefrich> Howdy125: or is this a free promotion
<Howdy125> ^richiefrich, they say it's free till the end of the year and they aren't sure after that..
<^richiefrich> Howdy125: wow, i must go read it
* ^richiefrich is off to the skype site
<Howdy125> ^richiefrich, :)
<^richiefrich> Howdy125: im trying to do a podcast
<^richiefrich> so this would be awsome
<Pupbuntu> hi, does anyone know how to completely disable the password on xscreensaver (using gdm as login manager)?  I know this is a bad idea for security, but I'd like to do it anyway.
<YoussefAssad> why does gnome have to have its own irc network, and mozilla too. Grrr.
<JBirdAngel> hello
<JBirdAngel> my computer says disk boot failed please insert system disk and hit enter, i tried doing this with the ubuntu .iso i burned but its not working?
<bbrazil> Pupbuntu: have a look in /etc/pam.d/xscreensaver, add a pam_all to auth iirc
<bbrazil> JBirdAngel: is your BIOS configured to boot from cdrom?
<JBirdAngel> bbrazil: not sure, ill check..
<davidhouse> i'm trying to install a package with adept. it says the status is BREAK (install). how can i find out what it breaks?
<zaydana> does anybody know of a command that would let me chmod directories but not regular files?
<zaydana> so I can chmod -R gu+x on something without putting the files as directories... ?
<davidhouse> zaydana: a combination of find and xargs chmod will do
<zaydana> I have no idea how to use find :-(
<zaydana> think you could explain it ?
<davidhouse> not really, i'm not too well versed myself.
<zaydana> or xargs for that matter
<zaydana> oh well, thanks anyway
<elkbuntu> zaydana doesnt chmod -R <insert permissions here> /*/ work?
<rambo3> arg=argument
<sorcre> Does the default I386 installation of ubuntu support SMP or do I have to setup the kernel myself?
<needlez> can anyone help me set up my printer, its a Canon i455
<zaydana> maybe... i'll have a look
<JBirdAngel> the bios are now set up to boot straight from my dvdrom, it still didnt work, i just burned the .iso as a data cd, do i need to burn it special?
<davidhouse> zaydana: something like find -type f | xargs chmod <permissions> might do it
<zaydana> elkbuntu - nah, that does it to files as well
<Stormx2> Eh? When FireFTP tries to browse my /media/Media directory, I get You do not have the appropriate permissions or directory does not exist. Meh
<elkbuntu> zaydana, try doing after you get everything chmod -R <old permissions> /directory/*.*
<luishhc> when i try to "apt-get -f install" comes an error of subscribing "/usr/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0" during the process of "/var/cache/apt/archives/libglib1.2_1.2.10-9_i386.deb" , how i fix?
<zaydana> "find /var/www -type d | xargs chmod gu+x" did it... thanks guys
<crimsun> !info libglib1.2
<ubotu> libglib1.2: (The GLib library of C routines), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-10ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 113 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<crimsun> luishhc: from where are you getting libglib1.2? It's not a Ubuntu version.
<luishhc> luishhc, i tried to install xmms and is needed
<crimsun> luishhc: ``apt-get install xmms'' (or using Synaptic) is all you need.
<davidhouse> i'm trying to install a package with adept. it says the status is BREAK (install). how can i find out what it breaks?
<luishhc> crimsun, so, what i do for when i 'apt-get -f install' don't show the error?
<crimsun> luishhc: what's the problem?
<luishhc> crimsun, error on subscribing `/usr/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0' during the proccess of '/var/cache/apt/archives/libglib1.2_1.2.10-9_i386.deb'
<crimsun> luishhc: you're using a non-Ubuntu version.
<JBirdAngel> thank you for trying to help bbrazil
<crimsun> luishhc: pastebin ``apt-cache policy libglib1.2''
<DbD-> why can i edit my file in sftp with nautilus ?
<DbD-> beacause the files are read-only in gftp when i edit
<luishhc> crimsun, you want me to paste what happens?
<crimsun> luishhc: on pastebin, yes.
<ompaul> deop
<ompaul> doh
<crimsun> !info libglib1.2 hoary
<ubotu> libglib1.2: (The GLib library of C routines), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-9 (hoary), Packaged size: 113 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<crimsun> geez.
<Stormx2> Its not possible that a mounted FAT partition has directories which can't be writeable?
<Stormx2> is it?
<per> is anyone running gnokii here ?
<crimsun> Stormx2: sure it's possible depending on the umask.
<_stefan> yea
<_stefan> i am
<Stormx2> Uhg
<_stefan> and its not working ahaha
<Stormx2> Cause my FTP client is complaining
<per> is gnokii just a backend program ?
<crimsun> Stormx2: moreover, the mount could be ro and not rw.
<_stefan> no
<Stormx2> read only?
<Stormx2> for fat?
<Stormx2> "You do not have the appropriate permissions or directory does not exist."
<needlez> can anyone help me set up my printer, its a Canon i455
<crimsun> Stormx2: what are the parameters passed to mount for that vfat partition?
<Stormx2> !tell needlez about printing
<Stormx2> crimsun: I can give you my fstab?
<Stormx2> Thing is it doesn't complain about another FAT partition I mounted in exactly the same way!!
<per> I've installed gnokii, so what do I do now ? Don't I need a frontend appl to run it ?
<Stormx2> And it can get the folder tree o.O
<crimsun> Stormx2: cat /etc/mtab |grep vfat |awk '{ print $4 }'
<Stormx2> It gave me:
<Stormx2> rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<Stormx2> rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<Mystery47> hello folks.....i just got some newbie problem.......where went my backup-file.....? I was using backup-manager in orginal settings?
<Ayabara> is the "plain" bittorrent client that comes with ubuntu any good?
<crimsun> Stormx2: it probably makes more sense to use umask=022 not not fmask=,dmask= unless you /absolutely/ need the latter
<crimsun> s|not not|not|g
<lss> according to google trends, we are rising up fast, passing most other distributions, and we're surpassing the middle point of the whole mac base. (in otherwords, we are passing the midle line between mac osx fan base)
<Stormx2> Whats the difference?
<crimsun> Stormx2: described in the man page ;)
<Stormx2> Aww
<Stormx2> ;) Can't you just give me the jist of it?
<Cyberai> I'm having a problem compiling and installing BestCrypt since I upgraded to Dapper. I get the message "Warning! your compiler version () does not match kernel compiler version (4.0.3)" despite the fact I have installed the gcc 4.0.3 from synaptic. What am I missing here?
<needlez> Stormx2, it says that it wont be detected, but it will work if i select the BJC 7000 printer and gimp-print driver. how do i do that?
<crimsun> Stormx2: selecting by user instead of file is more useful
<Stormx2> needlez: Go to System > Administration > Printing
<needlez> Stormx2, thanks :)
<duy> I've problem with xlib -> to run Blender
<Stormx2> needlez: Go through the list, select the cannon BJX 7000, and set the driver to gimp-print
<Toma-> anyone here play Savage?
<duy> I've problem with xlib -> to run Blender3D- i need help
<needlez> Stormx2, thanks a ton, its working :)
<Stormx2> Oh God
<Stormx2> crimsun: I think I know the problem
<Stormx2> crimsun: my windows anti-virus program has made a file called $vault$.avg
<Stormx2> Its not showing up on ls :
<shedi> anti-windows program
<Stormx2> XD
<TrueChaos99> He guys, Im trying to play a wmv file, and all im able to get is sound -- tryed mplayer, xine, and vlc, all with the same result.  Im thinking theres a problem with the wmv decoder ive got, but I cant figure out how to replace / reinstall the decoder =\
<Stormx2> Well
<Stormx2> I don't know how to delete it, cause its taking $ as the start of a variable
<Stormx2> Wait, I backslashed it
<Stormx2> It still won't delete
<Stormx2> rm: cannot remove `$vault$.avg': No such file or directory
<shedi> TrueChaos99, maybe you need to add additonal codecs
<Stormx2> Looks like I'm gonna have to boot back into windows to fix this one
<duy> I've problem with xlib -> to run Blender3D- i need help
<Ayabara> how do I start bittorrent in ubuntu to resume a download?
<TrueChaos99> shedi, ive added the ones I can find, and the wmv specific one.
<BlueEagle> ayabara: Most clients I've seen resume automatically.
<sorcre> How do I close X? init 3?
<shedi> TrueChaos99, from mplayerhq.hu?
<shedi> sorcre, ctrl-alt backspace
<sorcre> shedi: That takes me to the login screen
<shedi> kill gdm
<Ayabara> BlueEagle: badly phrased question... I meant how do I start the bittorrent client? "bittorrent" isn't an available command in my terminal
<sorcre> shedi: Thanks
<TrueChaos99> shedi, I believe so
<Stormx2> ctrl + alt + backspace restarts X
<shedi> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<BlueEagle> ayabara: That depends on which bittorrent client you have got installed. :)
<BlueEagle> ayabara: start synaptic and search for bittorrent. You'll find a couple of hits iirc.
<Ayabara> BlueEagle: the one named bittorrent that comes with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> i like rtorrent for console torrent ussage
<jksd> hi, I've just installed windows, how do i setup grub in ubuntu (live cd) so that I can boot into ubuntu and not windows?
<Dr_Willis> jksd,  you mean windows over wrote the grub from your ubuntu install?
<Stormx2> Do you guys have any suggestions? This file doesn't show up on an ls -l, and rm can't find it, but its showing up in my ftp client and I'm sure it exists.
<crimsun> !tell luishhc about upgrade
<jksd> i did grubinstall /dev/hda1
<jksd> which is the linux hd
* drcurl hardly can't wait for dapper release
<jksd> partition even
<Phoul> Okay i used to use fbsd and gentoo for a while and i <3 ubuntu but the one thing i miss is source code now i know part of the point of ubuntu is its binarys but is there a system to get source code like fbsd and gentoo do or not? (just wondering)
<jksd> and I chrooted into /dev/hda1 before
<jksd> but it hasn't worked
<Dr_Willis> jksd,  that put it on the mbr of hda1 -- you MAY of wanted to use  'hda'
<jksd> ahh yeah, I think you're right dr willis
<Dr_Willis> Been there done that jksd  :P  loll...
<BlueEagle> ayabara: btdownloadcurses filename.torrent iirc
<Phoul> anyone?
<jleino> Hello! Anyone have an idea how to set default file permissions in Gnome?
<jleino> Phoul?
<jksd> drwillis: :)
<Dr_Willis> Phoul,  apt has a system to get source.
<jksd> thanks for your help
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> hmm... apt-get is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<Phoul> umm it can get source?!
<Phoul> Which one of thos links?
<Dr_Willis> read them both. :P
<Phoul> kk
<jleino> Phous: apt-get source.... be sure you have the source repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> of coruse ya can always jsut download the tar.gz sources for most things from the progrms homepages.
<dli> can I move a foreground job to background, and with nohup?
<jleino> dli: ^Z then bg
<dli> jleino, with nohup?
<jleino> Hmm. That I don't know?
<Dr_Willis> you may want to look into 'screen'
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking programs had to be launched with 'nohup' for the nohup stuff to work
<Dr_Willis> i could be wrong. :P try man nohup
<Ayabara> BlueEagle: thanks
<Phoul> Dr_Willis: it says to do apt-get source package name
<Phoul> Where would the source download to?
<Dr_Willis> Phoul,  thats where reading those guides  and the other apt info would be of value. :P i though they went to the /root/ users home dir.. but i forget.. ive only done apt-get source once.. ages ago
<Dr_Willis> Phoul,  ive never had a real need to get the apt sources.. since if they were out of date.. i really wanted the actual sources  from the program in questions homepage.
<farous> how to ask ubotu to find which repos hold a certain package find did not work
<Phoul> hmmm
<BlueEagle> ayabara: Still, there are other clients that make more sense than btdownload*
<Ayabara> BlueEagle: mm. I use Azureus now, but it's a little too much..
<grout> anything like utorrent for linux?
<Phoul> Dr_Willis: where would i get a sources mirror
<wastrel> ubuntu
<richiefrich> grout, what u need? a torrent client
<grout> yea
<richiefrich> grout, if so try, rtorrent or bittorrent u can run those in screen
<Ayabara> is bittornado a good choice? I've been using bitcomet under windows
<grout> just wondering if theres anything close to utorrent?
<richiefrich> Ayabara, i used to use it, but it's not being developed anymore iirc
<richiefrich> grout, whats utorrent
<Dr_Willis> jleino> Phous: apt-get source.... be sure you have the source repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<richiefrich> grout, explain what it does different
<federico> hi, anybody know.. how config my sony clie?
<Dr_Willis> !repo
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<anacaona> hello hello
<Dr_Willis> heh - whats that easy repo url.
<anacaona> i'm using dapper and having problems with liferea segfaulting
<Zeus`> Quick question
<Zeus`> There is a folder on the desktop
<Zeus`> called syn
<s|k_> :|
<Zeus`> and when I try to CD to it, I get an error, no such file or directory?
<Zeus`> but im in the desktop right now, after "cd"ing to it
<Samuli^> Zeus, what does ls say?
<Zeus`> it lists syn right there
<Zeus`> its quite strange
<Zeus`> I see it, and ls lists it
<Zeus`> but when I try to cd into it i cant
<Samuli^> and you made sure you typed in correct case?
<green_earz> Ayabara: i had no problem with bittornado, to install it apt-get install bittornado-gui
<Grunt> hi I'm a newbie to linux and I've been having a major geek out over ubuntu its been fun to learn, but can anyone tell me how to access a ntfs partion
<Spec> Zeus`: type the command: file syn
<Zeus`> yes sir
<Spec> Grunt: look into captive-ntfs
<Zeus`> its sais : syn : directory
<Samuli^> Grunt, first you have to mount it.
<Spec> Grunt: that allows you to have both read and write access to an ntfs partition
<Zeus`> !tell Zeus` about pastebin
<lss> Can someone help me?.. I'm trying to convert the 5 CD ISO's of suse into a DVD, but the program titled 'makesusedvd' needs Yast & rpm, both of which i do not have (using mepis).
<Grunt> Spec: do i have to install captive-ntfs?
<Samuli^> I wouldn't use writing to ntfs. To my understanding that's still on development and might screw things up.
<richiefrich> Samuli^, correct
<Samuli^> lss, I tried to make those cd's into iso myself few days back and it didn't work.
<Zeus`> I dont know what to do?
<Samuli^> lss, It 'almost' worked though :)
<feAR`> Hello.
<richiefrich> Zeus`, the folder is called what  syn ?
<maruchan> quick stupid question how do i get a .run file to run
<feAR`> Maybe somone is using nvidia with tv out ?
<Zeus`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14078
<Samuli^> maruchan ./file.run
<Zeus`> yes it is
<feAR`> Zeus`, maybe you?
<richiefrich> Zeus`, in a term --> cd ~/Desktop/syn  or   ls -R ~/Desktop
<richiefrich> Zeus`, pastebin those
<maruchan> what if i gt a persmison denied
<maruchan> do i sudo
<bk> Are there any plug-ins available for Firefox to watch .wmv files?
<Zeus`> I think I got in by adding the ~ richiefrich
<richiefrich> Zeus`,  cd Desktop/syn/ ?
<Zeus`> What does that do exactly?
<Samuli^> maruchan, yes.
<Samuli^> maruchan, though that might no work actually.
<Zeus`> after I did the cd Desktop
<Zeus`> I typed cd ~/Desktop/syn/
<richiefrich> Zeus`,  if your in Desktop  then just  --> cd syn
<maruchan> yah it didnt work
<Zeus`> I was in my desktop
<Zeus`> ah well
<richiefrich> Zeus`, the ~  means  /home/<USER>
<Samuli^> maruchan, try sudo -s and then ./file.run
<richiefrich> Zeus`, u get in ?
<maruchan> okay
<Zeus`> I did thank you richiefrich
<Samuli^> not sure if that works either.
<richiefrich> Zeus`, np
<Zeus`> But now, I got an error when trying to install synaptic
<peruano> hi, is there any chat for new users?
<Zeus`> lol
<richiefrich> peruano, ? for what ?
<feAR`> ;-] 
<Zeus`> I tried to follow the install, but when I did, I got this :
<Zeus`> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Zeus`> See `config.log' for more details
<richiefrich> peruano,  ubuntu?   right here
<Samuli^> Zeus, why would you want to compile synaptic?
<richiefrich> look at the config.log
<peruano> i just install ubuntu in my computer, and i want to know how to import my email
<byLeal_> hello all,
<peruano> yes, i'm here
<richiefrich> peruano, what app?  thunderbird ?
<Bobakitoo> hi
<feAR`> am..
<Bobakitoo> can some one recommand me a good wireless pci card that is suported whitout propriety driver?
<richiefrich> peruano,  what email app?
<feAR`> Maybe someone could help me with nvidia tv-out? I cant get it work on ubuntu dapper
<feAR`> ;|
<byLeal_> is there a patch to enable NFS ACL to kernel 2.4.27?
<feAR`> tried many xorg confs, not working
<richiefrich> feAR`, u would but i use ATi :)
<byLeal_> and support to 2GB RAM?
<feAR`> On windows it works well
<richiefrich> sotty
<richiefrich> sorry
<feAR`> and actually, it works on linux as well, but just in console
<feAR`> :)
<Toma-> feAR`: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<peruano> yeah, i got thunderbird
<richiefrich> peruano, ok open it up
<alan|laptop> re tout le monde
<peruano> ok
<peruano> my email is gmail
<alan|laptop> est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un de motiv pour une compilation problmatique de module du kernel ?
<Bobakitoo> also on a more general topic, can i use linux to route a ad-hoc wireless mesh to a ethernet segment? (avoiding acess point, just add wireless card in routeur)
<richiefrich> peruano,  --> edit
<alan|laptop> http://pastebin.com/719062
<richiefrich> peruano,  -->  account settings
<alan|laptop> sorry
<farous> is there anything like kdevelop for gnome. Anjuta doesn't cut it as i program in python?
<alan|laptop> wrong chan...
<Bobakitoo> farous i like to use gedit or gvim
<Bobakitoo> yes i know, it not like kdevelop
<peruano> ok
<farous> Bobakitoo: but it does not give you class hiera or does it?
<GaiaX11> How do i disable an user account without destroying his date and home directory in ubuntu? And after some days to give him access again?
<richiefrich> peruano,  - add a new account , then use this as your  SMTP pop.gmail.com
<Bobakitoo> farous, no, it jsut a text editor whit multi-document and syntax highlite
<richiefrich> peruano, port 995
<peruano> ok
<richiefrich> peruano, then enter your user name and password
<richiefrich> peruano,  it should work
* richiefrich checks his gmail through his MTA
<peruano> thanks richiefrich
<jhenn> can someone recommend a laptop brand to0 buy for running ubuntu?
<peruano> let me ask u something
<richiefrich> peruano, np i hope it works
<farous> ok thanx Bobakitoo for your input. my main problem is i seem to forget class names that is why i need class hierarchy. tried eclipse spe and anjuta none of them worked for me. am afraid i have to go with qt application though i hate how they look
<richiefrich> peruano, ok
<peruano> anytime, if i got something to ask , can i come this channel,
<Bobakitoo> GaiaX11, you could simply delete his password by adding a * in the password hash feild of /etc/shadow
<scifi> hi guys i want to browse an audio cd within nautilus, but when i double-click it, i get an error message saying "cdda:///dev/hdc" is not a valid location. what do i need to do ?
<richiefrich> peruano, yes
<BlueEagle> jhenn: http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~spacey/?p=57 might help
<peruano> thank you
<richiefrich> peruano,  or theres other channels to, and i have my own
<peruano> what is it
<scifi> bear in mind i can access the cd fine via the desktop "audio cd" icon which opens it with sound juicer
<ikaros_> hi
<richiefrich> peruano, can i pm u i dont want to advertize
<hastesaver> peruano, if they are questions about ubuntu, please come here, sure :)
<jhenn> BlueEagle: dead link farm
<BlueEagle> jhenn: I saw that after pasting. Try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152433 instead
<peruano> ok
<richiefrich> peruano, i pm'ed u
<peruano> ok , that's ok
<scifi> can anyone advise me on this issue ?
<ikaros_> Hello^^ Has anybody experience setting up Xinerama for a ATI RADEON 9800 XT
<Zeus`> I need some help installing Synaptic
<CyaniCs> I need to update my server... any word on 6.04 release date?
<BlueEagle> scifi: You want to use a cd player not bowse the files on it (because pure audio cds haven't really got "files" on them afaik)
<richiefrich> peruano, u get that?
<DShepherd> CyaniCs: you mean 6.06? June 1st
<scifi> BlueEagle: yes they do actually
<scifi> just want to know why i can access the disc via nautilus
<Zeus`> when I try to install synaptic
<Zeus`> I get "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Zeus`> "
<scifi> cant*
<GaiaX11> Thanks. Bobakito.
<hastesaver> CyaniCs, The version currently available (6.06 beta 2) is fairly finalized; if you're not on a 'production machine' you can go ahead and update already if you like
<ikaros_> Please can anybody help me setting up a Xinerama with the flgrx ?
<Bobakitoo> anyone use wireless card whit ubuntu or anyother other distro?
<richiefrich> Zeus`, how are u trying to install it
<peruano> i'm trying
<BlueEagle> scifi: I don't think nautilus is any good at reading the toc of audio cds. Especially if you've got one of those copy controlled discs that are the same format as cdda discs but is "protected".
<Zeus`> Following the install file that came with the package
<CyaniCs> yeah. i use a wifi card in ubuntu
<Zeus`> It sais to move into the directory
<Zeus`> and typ
<peruano> like, 20 minutes ago,
<Zeus`> ./configure
<richiefrich> Zeus`,  no
<BlueEagle> scifi: Also I assume you've checked that your cdrom is ide2 primary (hdc)
<richiefrich> Zeus`,  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<peruano> i was in the "like the wizard" to import your email, and it's asked me for my name and mi email address
<richiefrich> peruano, u can use the wizard
<peruano> and the host and user name
<peruano> ok
<richiefrich> peruano, i do it by hand
<Bobakitoo> CyaniCs what wireless pic card you would recomande? looking for one that work out of the box whiout proprety driver
<peruano> but i trying to open it
<richiefrich> peruano, and
<CyaniCs|Compilin> mine is a mini-pc, Intel 2200BG
<peruano> doesn't open again
<CyaniCs|Compilin> good support now, even from the default installation
<peruano> i dont know why
<CyaniCs|Compilin> oronoco gold is probably the best you can get though
<CyaniCs|Compilin> at least for PCMCIA
<peruano> it's the evolution mail
<richiefrich> peruano, i thought u said thunderbird
<richiefrich> peruano,  thats what i used to use
<AngryElf1> hey all, what would cause the ubuntu installer to hang at Configuring APT "Setting up primary installation repository"
<scifi> BlueEagle: according to disks manager it is dev/hdc
<Bobakitoo> CyaniCs|Compilin, have you try to route wireless mesh to a ethernet segment?
<ikaros_> Is there anybody who can
<ikaros_> Help me
<CyaniCs|Compilin> ANGRYELF1 - no network connection can cause that.
<peruano> you said mozzilla thunderbird
<Bobakitoo> i am wondering if i could jsut add a wireless card to my routeur insted of geting a acess port
<peruano> sorry man, but i'n new on this,
<CyaniCs|Compilin> get an access point.
<CyaniCs|Compilin> so much easier.
<CyaniCs|Compilin> recommend - WRT54G
<richiefrich> peruano, yes i have a pikc for u right here --> http://img451.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ss8gp.jpg
<Ayabara> green-earz: it looks good anough actually, I just gotta learn how it works
<AngryElf1> CyaniCs|Compilin, i Crtl+Alt+F1 to a terminal but ping isn't installed yet -- ifconfig shows the IP address I gav eit, but that doesn't mean much.....any other way to test it?
<Chri[s] > Can K3b turn Dvds into iso images
<richiefrich> ikaros_, problem ?
<richiefrich> peruano, u see ?
<peruano> yes, i'm opening
<ikaros_> yaeh
<Chri[s] > Can K3b turn dvd movies into isos? so i can back up some dvds
<CyaniCs|Compilin> ANGRYELF1 - if you can get to the console, you should be able to issue a "kill -9 PID" for the hung process, and get control back
<CyaniCs|Compilin> also, you might want to check your SUM on your install disk.
<ikaros_> Ive got a problem with setting up Xinerama
<AngryElf1> i can get to a prompt.....how do i restart the installer?
<AngryElf1> and what is SUM?
<ikaros_> richiefrich: i have allready installed the firegl driver and all works fine as far
<CyaniCs|Testing> md5sum or SHA1SUM
<ramvi> Heya! Do anyone know how to make my new wireless router to an access point? I've got one router that connects to the internett, and this new router. Do I plug it from the router to the Wifi through wan or the usual ports? Should I "bridge" or "gateway"? I've disabeled dhcp in the wifi, and I don't get an ip when I connect to through the wifi
<CyaniCs|Testing> its the check sum of the disk
<peruano> ok, i got it
<ikaros_> but i cant use the second monitor
<byLeal_> Ubuntu does not have SCL over NFS?
<Bobakitoo> CyaniCs|Testing, WRT54G is a router tho. current i got a linux routeur whit 2 ethernet segment, is there a wireless "hub" like device that could be added just like it is a 3tr segment?
<vincenz> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<scifi> how do i rip audio cds to mp3 format, soundjuicer only rips to ogg or wav
<CyaniCs|Testing> AngryElf1 - I can't remember what the install process name is, but you should only need to restart the defunct process, not the whole installer.
<richiefrich> ikaros_,  why use that?  here ill post u a xorg.conf
<byLeal_> !skype
<izmaelis> I have some issues with Dapper Drake as I participate in Seti@home project I need an app called BOINC to run but I can't start BOINC when i'm not in a dir, where that binary is for example" when i'm running /home/izmaelis/BOINC/boinc nothing happens ant when I do cd /home/izmaelis/BOINC and then start ./boinc everything works fine
<AngryElf1> CyaniCs|Testing, well i think the problem may be network connectivity, but i can't test it from the prompt because ping isn't installed....do you know another way?
<ikaros_> k
<peruano> that is your email address
<ikaros_> thx
<CyaniCs|Testing> and BOINC to you path
<richiefrich> peruano, i have many
<izmaelis> CyaniCs|Testing, what do you mean?
<veleno> is it possible to give read-only rights to a cvs server ?
<peruano> do u know how to set the e mail in ubuntu
<richiefrich> ikaros_, mind u this  is for ATi   http://pastebin.com/719109
<richiefrich> peruano, in what app?
<peruano> could u tell me what is APP
<richiefrich> peruano, application
<richiefrich> peruano, what application do u use?
<richiefrich> peruano, like in windows ppl use outlook
<richiefrich> peruano, theres many in linux
<peruano> evolution in ubuntu
<Ayabara> anyone here using btdownload? does it save the .torrent files somewhere when I start a download?
<peruano> right
<richiefrich> peruano, thunderbird/mutt/squirrelmail/etc
<richiefrich> peruano, thers alot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<big-ben> hi everyone -- is there an ubuntu like debian testing (with continuous updates theoretically forever rather than like debian sarge)?
<ikaros_> richiefrich: thank you very much for your support ^^ cu
<richiefrich> peruano, if u use evolution it's just like outlook but better, i dont use it so i cant help u set that up sorry
<CyaniCs|Testing> BIG-BEN - if you point your repos to the testing servers, you will get the testing patches
<paradizelost> big-ben: at the moment, you'd want ubuntu-dapper.
<Phoul> Excuse me
<ramvi> :(
<richiefrich> ikaros_, anytime i hope that helps, i must go, bbl
<paradizelost> big-ben: after June-1, you want Eft
<mag> When I Want to started compiz, compiz said that is already runing ! do you know someting about ?
<martin> Hi guys. I need help from FluxBox users... How the hell do I get rid of the ugly icons for programs in the menues??? I don't want any icons at all
<big-ben> CyaniCs|Testing: so there is ubuntu stable testing and sarge as well?
<paradizelost> mag: take a look in the #ubuntu-xgl room
<peruano> ok
<big-ben> CyaniCs|Testing: sorry, stable testing and unstable
<peruano> that's what i'm using now
<big-ben> paradizelost: no, don't want a 'version' i want something that is always up to date
<richiefrich> peruano, then same setup as outlook
<richiefrich> iirc
<peruano> ok
<paradizelost> big-ben: package-manager -d
<paradizelost> would keep you on the "development" release, IIRC
<CyaniCs|Testing> or setup a cron to do an apt-get upgrade daily/hourly
<feAR`> any ideas what is wrong here ? http://pastebin.com/719122 ?
<feAR`> ;] 
<big-ben> paradizelost: i don't have a program package-manager in my $PATH
<feAR`> cant get my tv working
<peruano> thank you
<Chri[s] > What program can i use to turn dvd movies into iso images ?
<paradizelost> big-ben: are you runnuing ubuntu?
<Chri[s] > Someone told me K3b but that just looks like it burns iso images
<big-ben> paradizelost: no, but my sister is :)
<paradizelost> big-ben: it tells you at
<paradizelost> !upgrade
<ubotu> I heard upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<paradizelost> update-manager, scuse me
<luke> yay, Kaffiene is fanally fixed!!!
<CyaniCs|coding> have they locked down the release date on  Dapper yet?
<big-ben> paradizelost: !upgrade? what's that?
<paradizelost> big-ben: did you read what ubotu said after i did that?
<paradizelost> !upgrade
<paradizelost> !tell big-ben about upgraqde
<paradizelost> !tell big-ben about upgrade
<MisterN> hi
<Mort_Cinder> hiya
<tritium> Hello, Mort_Cinder
<Zeus`> has anyone heard of the Ubuntu Center?
<byen> hey guys.. can someone please help me with my Dapper and Broadcom wireless
<tritium> byen: broadcom won't be natively supported until the next release in June
<Mort_Cinder> Zeus: i have, it has potential. i may try it sometime
<byen> I have a broadcom 54g wireless card and ubuntu cannot recognize it. can someone show me the way
<AngryElf1> hey guys, The installer is hanging against a "configuring APT" and i know for sure it has network connectivity
<AngryElf1> *hanging again
<tritium> !tell byen about broadcom
<byen> please...
<tritium> byen: ubotu should have sent you a message
<byen> I have already tried that and it does not seem to work
<byen> that was what helped me in breezy but that howto does not seem to work on dapper
<tritium> byen: dapper questions in #ubuntu+1 please.
<s|k> what do I need in able to run PHP from the command line with *$ php filename.php ?
<s|k> I have PHP5 installed
<BanskuZ> php5-cgi file.php
<cyphase> noooooooooo
<s|k> hrm
<BanskuZ> Install php5-cgi
<mutante> try package name "php5-cli"
<Mort_Cinder> can any1 recommend any good games for linux? i have seen lists but there are too many...
<s|k> k
<byen> tritium: ok.. thanks :P
<tritium> byen: sure
<mutante> Mort_Cinder: Freedroid
* cyphase forgot to copy over his .NAME files in his home directory when he moved to a new hard drive
<BanskuZ> Mort_Cinder, UT2004 ;)
<cyphase> the reinstalled.. and formatted the drive..
<cyphase> :(
<cyphase> then*
<mutante> Mort_Cinder: Uplink
<Mort_Cinder> BanskuZ: is it free?
<BanskuZ> umm..no
<Mort_Cinder> BanskuZ: k
<H4x3r> hello
<H4x3r> i need a lil help
<H4x3r> would be much appreciated
<green_earz> Mort_Cinder: armagetron > 3D Tron-like high speed game
<tritium> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<jbroome711> H4x3r: what's the problem?
<Mort_Cinder> green_earz: sound gd, i'll check it out
<H4x3r> jbroome711 i just installed ubuntu on an older PII 333mhz system with 114mb ram
<jbroome711> ouch
<H4x3r> a trident PCI graphics card
<H4x3r> it actually runs smoothly
<H4x3r> the problem is, i can't change my screen resolution from 640x480
<H4x3r> i've done a good bit of research on the forums
<jbroome711> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CyaniCs|coding> write the new resolution in your xorg.conf
<H4x3r> yes i know
<H4x3r> i tried that
<green_earz> Mort_Cinder: your video card will need to run 3D, the nvidia card are not to bad to setup
<H4x3r> i'm kindof scared of editing my xorg.conf
<H4x3r> i'm a linux n00b
<H4x3r> :-D
<mutante> no fear ;)
<brotherJohn1234> Make a backup and try out :)
<CyaniCs|coding> just make a backup copy
<CyaniCs|coding> lol
<green_earz> Mort_Cinder: and you allso have bzflag - a 3D first person tank battle game
<Mort_Cinder> green_earz: yea, i have 3d working on my ati thanx
<CyaniCs|coding> just after modes, write "1024x768" with the quotes.
<kubus> H4x3r, type: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old then you've a backup.
<green_earz> Mort_Cinder: perfect.
<H4x3r> okay,done
<mutante> Mort_Cinder: Freedroid is a free clone of the classic Paradroid, Uplink is a "hacker game" (or should i say cracker) where you play rooting boxes,unfortunately not free, and "Pingus" is a free Lemmings clone
<CyaniCs|coding> #H4x3r restart your GUI now
<kubus> H4x3r, Now try out. If it fails you can type: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mort_Cinder> mutante: ive been wanting to try Pingus, it looks pretty cool
<rambo3> as you spell you name with number it will fail
<daryl_> Could some one give me a suggestion for the best way to print to a printer that has a windows print driver, but not a linux print driver?
<Linuzo> I made an error, I know when doing a dual boot you should always install windows first then linux or else windows will over write the bootloader and you won't be able to boot Ubuntu, I had to reinstall windows because that's how windows is needs to be reinstalled so often but I had a whole bunch of stuff on Ub untu and don't want to lose itr. how do I install a bootloader now?
<mutante> Mort_Cinder: i installed that on the single linux desktop at my former work, and had the co-workers kid addicted to it..little kid always came back asking to "play penguins"
<EruditeHermit> hey, is there a way to change the background for each desktop in Gnome?
<CyaniCs|coding> you can boot with a live CD, and move your files to a difference location (system) or boot from the installer cd with the rescue mode
<AngryElf1> CyaniCs|coding, I've double checked the network and i'm certain it's working -- what else would make it hang while configuring APT?
<Mort_Cinder> mutante: lol, nice
<CyaniCs|coding> #AngryElf1 i would still lean towards a bad CD.
<AngryElf1> i know this one works
<AngryElf1> it installed the OS i'm talking to you on
<CyaniCs|coding> but do the sums check out?
<kubus> Linuzo, search for recover Grub at https://wiki.ubuntu.com --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub
<daryl_> Could some one give me a suggestion for the best way to print to a printer that has a windows print driver, but not a linux print driver?
<mutante> Mort_Cinder: "Uplink" is not for kids though, its "1337" ;) you use portscanners and hacking tools and the graphics are just a worldmap with your bouncer connections ;) not free, but there is a demo at http://www.introversion.co.uk/uplink/demo.html
<rambo3> and cd s are buletproof
<CyaniCs|coding> #AngryElf1 http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/5.10/MD5SUMS
<Linuzo> kubus, thanks alot..  your a lifesaver
<tritium> If rambo says something's bulletproof, best believe him ;)
<kubus> Linuzo, no problem.
<M_A_K> I updated my  computer to 2.6.14-ck1 and now my wireless network (built in to laptop) doesn't seem to be working.  If I use the 2.6.12 kernel, it works fine.  I am a linux newbie and don't know what to do to fix this.
<Mort_Cinder> mutante: sounds good, i'll try the demo then
<SeriousSven> evening, anyone known with enabling the nvidia coolbits??
<tritium> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<scifi> how do i rip audio cds to mp3 format, soundjuicer only rips to ogg or wav
<SeriousSven> tritium, coolbits... not the driver, that works fine
<rambo3> M_A_K different kernels have diffrerent  drivers
<jhenn> what video cards support xgl with free drivers?
<tritium> SeriousSven: not sure what coolbits refers to
<M_A_K> rambo3: what do I do to correc this then?
<mutante> scifi: that maybe because mp3 is not really free ,,there was that patenting story
<rambo3> M_A_K: is it native driver or ndis?
<CyaniCs|coding> its the overclocking portion of the nvidia card
<CyaniCs|coding> couple extra bit settings.
<SeriousSven> tritium, it enables a section in nvidia-settings to overclock the videocard
<tritium> !tell scifi about mp3
<CyaniCs|coding> its a windows thing, not a linux thing.
<tritium> Oh, okay, SeriousSven.
<CyaniCs|coding> AFAIK
<M_A_K> rambo3 : i am guessing native?  I simply installed ubuntu from cd and it worked.
<SeriousSven> CyaniCs|coding: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=197&num=1
<scifi> ok will read that wiki, but it might be a case of ripping to wav then converting to mp3 ?
<SeriousSven> CyaniCs|coding: not anymore :) the option doesn't seem to do the trick here
<hastesaver> scifi, no, it rips to mp3s for me (IIRC)... let me look again
<tritium> scifi: you'll need to install a few packages before you can play with restricted formats
<Morbo> Ai Mo Nazai  Mo Ai Vo
<Morbo>  Ai Mo Nazai  Mo Ai Vo
<Morbo> Ai Mo Nazai  Mo Ai Vo
<Morbo>  Ai Mo Nazai  Mo Ai Vo
<Morbo> Ai Mo Nazai  Mo Ai Vo
<Morbo>  Ai Mo Nazai  Mo Ai Vo
<CyaniCs|coding> #SeriousSven - meh. i stick with the default cores in linux anyway. Aren't many games to play still
<SeriousSven> Cyanics|coding: I know, :) but Quake4 could use an extra boost :)
<rambo3> ok . when you are in working kernel type lsmod (is there a GUI for this?) and see what module(driver) your card is using. the youll hjave to enable it in other kernel or install (module ) and run it at boot time
<scifi> ok looks like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CDRipping has the info i was after
<scifi> i already had gstreamer package installed, but i just need to setup a new profile in sound juicer
<rambo3> !tel M_A_K  abput wirlesstrubleshooting
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rambo3
<slimz> ubuntu mythtv
<slimz> oops
<M_A_K> rambo3 : would ipw2200 be what I am looking for?  Tha is next to the ieee80211 module
<rambo3> yes
<Senilix> M_A_K: to check for ipw2200-compatible card, do lspci |grep 2200
<Senilix> M_A_K: should return something like "Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)"
<deoryp> hello everyone, i have a question i have been working on for awhile now, i have a keyboard that has a button on it to open the media player, and i am using ubuntu, i have it set to open the media player with the press of the button, but i woudl like to know how to change which player the key maps to. Does anyone know how to change this option?
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here feel like helping me with an OpenGL and/or ATI driver problem?
<scifi> hmmm sound juicer saying "cannot create gstreamer ecnoders for encoding...", looks like i have t got ALL the gstreamer dependicies installed
<rambo3> so you can shceck if its there in other kernel . if not try modprobing it
<Centaur5> After installing video drivers shouldn't lspci no longer say it's an unknown device if 3d acceleration is working properly?
<M_A_K> That is did.
<Zeus`> I cant seem to see my windows partition?
<deoryp> i am using gnome
<Zeus`> I know its mounted, but it doesnt show up on the desktop or in my computer
<M_A_K> How do I check the new kernel to see if it is enabled?
<DrBanzai> Zeus`, open a terminal window and type mount and see what it lists
<Zeus`> /dev/hda2 on /windows type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=0222)
<Zeus`> I see it right there
<tritium> M_A_K: uname -a to see what you're running right now
<Usiu> Hi
<rambo3> M_A_K: modprobe starts a driver : sudo modprobe ipq2200 , if it outputs error then you dont have it in kernel
<DrBanzai> Zeus`, Can you access it using the terminal?  As in, can you cd into it and do an ls?
<rambo3> anyway i am off , check wiki for wirelesstroubleshooting
<scifi> ok installed lame encoder and nows its encoding :D
<M_A_K> 2.6.12-10-386
<Zeus`> I sure can DrBanzai
<Zeus`> and when I do ls
<Zeus`> I do see all ofthe files in my c:
<Zeus`> but for some reason, I cant see it in the "computer" or on my desktop
<scifi> encoding is quite slow, ETA 14minutes, neway of speeding this up ?
<Zeus`> can I add that to the GUI?
<DrBanzai> Zeus`, You should be able to, but I'll admit that I have yet to do that myself...
<Zeus`> I know its quite strange!
<Zeus`> I used to be able to view it
<Zeus`> when I was mounting /dev/hda2/ as /media/hda2
<Zeus`> when I mkdir /windows
<Zeus`> and mounted /dev/hda2 onto /windows
<Zeus`> I cant see it anymore!
<DrBanzai> Zeus`, And I think that's because then Ubuntu sees it as a removable drive, so it'll show up on the desktop then
<Zeus`> Right but now I cant see it at all inteh GUI
<Zeus`> only in the terminal!
<bon_> how would i go about stoping the automatic hard drive check at boot up
<scifi> thats a no then ? :P
<DrBanzai> Zeus`, Even if you go up and click Places, then filesystem, then windows?
<Spec> bon_: man fstab
<bon_> ok
<Zeus`> It had not occured to me that it would be placed in filesystem DrBanzai
<Spec> bon_: as a hint, it's probably the sixth field
<Zeus`> lol Sorry for the stupid question and thanks ;] 
<bon_> lol
<DrBanzai> No problem Zeus`
<scifi> Zeus: have u checked in disks manager that access is enabled ?
<DrBanzai> scifi, He can access it, it just wasn't showing up where he thought it should
<scifi> neone know how to speed up lame mp3 encoding in sound juicer ?
<Spec> scifi: get a better cpu and more ram
<scifi> er no, it only takes a few minutes in windows media player, this is taking 10-14minutes in sound juicer
<Centaur5> Why would the messages log say nvidia: module license "NVIDIA" taints kernel?
<tritium> Centaur5: because it's binary only
<brokengun> Skype, how do I install it
<brokengun> and will it recognize the mic on my ibook?
<Centaur5> tritium: So is that a bad thing?
<tritium> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<tritium> Centaur5: yeah, it's not open-source
<verdee> brokengun, you can't install skype in your iBook
<brokengun> why...?
<tritium> Centaur5: but at least nvidia has made the module avialable, so we can at least use it ;)
<verdee> brokengun, because it doesn't exist :/
<verdee> brokengun, i'm also a ppc user
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here feel like helping me with an OpenGL and/or ATI driver problem?
<brokengun> ....? it has a debian version
<brokengun> i am running ubuntu
<Centaur5> tritium: Okay, well I'm glad they atleast helped out.  I'm just having a hard time getting things to work 100%
<brokengun> can't i just install and go?
<tritium> Centaur5: I'd help, but I need to get going.  I'm setting myself to away now.  Sorry.  Good luck...
<verdee> ok, but skype exists only for mac os x, windows and x86 linux
<Centaur5> tritium: No, that's alright.  Thanks though
<lss> does anyone know a public list of useable smtp servers?
<brokengun> x 86 linux?
<brokengun> i thought everything worked with ubuntu on ppc
<brokengun> well basically
<verdee> brokengun, x86 is the architecture
<oxigen> i dont have mixer in Dapper... I cant use mic on Skype. What to install?
<stephen_banks> alsamixer
<Spec> aumix
<oxigen> Spec, thanks
<s|k> how do i run something in the background?
<Spec> &
<s|k> ?
<Spec> ./my_command &
<s|k> oh
<Spec> or
<Spec> ./my_command
<Spec> CTRL+Z
<Spec> bg
<Spec> and then, if you want to get it into the foreground, type fg
<Spec> if you'd like to see your current running jobs
<Spec> type: jobs
<Spec> it's pretty simple :)
<s|k> hrm
<s|k> thanks
<s|k> I'll try that
<Chri[s] > yeah use fg # and bg #
<s|k> use what?
<Chri[s] > to call jobs and send them back
<s|k> oh
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here feel like helping me with an OpenGL and/or ATI driver problem?
<Chri[s] > fg and the job number and bg and the job number
<verdee> s|k, if you use ctrl+z you _stop_ the process and put it in background
<Chri[s] > DrBanzai: What's the problem ?
<verdee> s|k, if you want it _run_ in background, you have to use "your_command &"
<oxigen> Spec, isn't there any mixer with some normal gui?
<Spec> yeap, ctrl z stops it, but bg runs it in the background, after stopping it
<Spec> oxigen: alsamixer-gui
<DrBanzai> Well, it started with installing Cedega, and it's OpenGL tests fail, so I looked at my stuff and I get  DRI initialization failed!  in my Xorg log file
<scifi> neone used kaudiocreator, and does it rip and encode to mp3 quicker than sound juicer ?
<oxigen> Spec, alsamixer doesnt work with skype...
<Spec> alsamixer is a mixer
<Chri[s] > DrBanzai: What ATI video card you have? also #Cedega is on this irc ring
<verdee> you are right Spec :)
<Spec> what do you mean alsamixer doesn't work with skype?
<DrBanzai> Chri[s] , I have the Radeon 9600 Pro 128MB
<oxigen> Spec, this fcukin dapper use some esd or something, not alsa
<Spec> dapper uses alsa...
<DrBanzai> Chri[s] , And I just installed the ATI driver about 1.5 hours ago
<Chri[s] > DrBanzai: whicih one?
<DrBanzai> Chri[s] , 8.24.8 the installer from ATI themselves
<verdee> i've got a printer problem: i can't print in draft quality mode, any idea?
<s|k> verdee: is there any way to get information about a process if you know the pid?
<Chri[s] > DrBanzai: did you get the 34 meg file or just the file for Xorg
<DrBanzai> Chri[s] , The 34 meg file
<Chri[s] > DrBanzai: have you reconfigured Xorg?
<Chri[s] > Or restarted since you installed the ati driver?
<verdee> s|k, try "man ps"
<justthisguy> hi. does anyone know where I can get the alsaconf program? i have reinstalled the alsa-utils package but i still dont seem to have it.
<DrBanzai> Chri[s] , I think so...I've tried several things.  Yes, I have rebooted since the install.  I did this after the install: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<s|k> verdee: thanks
* s|k looks at the manual
<s|k> :<
<vbgunz> anyone know how long I should leave memtest running to test my ram? I have 1GB of ram
<CyaniCs|coding> are you trying to perform a burn test?
<Chri[s] > DrBanzai: i think i had to do something like this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557 to get mine to work
<vbgunz> I am experiencing ridiculous freezes left and right and sometimes overnight when I get back the monitor seems disconnected so I have to reboot
<Chri[s] > DrBanzai: what happens when you type fglrxinfo
<verdee> s|k, there is a useful option: "-p pidlist"
<Chri[s] > you might just need fglrx
<CyaniCs|coding> #vbgunz try connecting remotely first.
<mrbay> hello
<CyaniCs|coding> you might be able to jog the display awake
<DrBanzai> Chri[s] , I get:  display: :0.0  screen: 0
<DrBanzai> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<DrBanzai> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<DrBanzai> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<vbgunz> <Cyanics|coding> I am already running memtest. it has been running for about 12 hours with no errors.
<NoUse> vbgunz it gives the number of passes on the screen, you should let it run at least one full pass
<Chri[s] > DrBanzai: yeah it  should say ATI instalead of mesa3d.org
<CyaniCs|coding> but the display goes dead?
<DrBanzai> Chri[s] , Yeah, I thought that too...
<CyaniCs|coding> hows the CPU usage?
<vbgunz> NoUse: I am on pass 31%
<CyaniCs|coding> if its at 100% you might not be getting enough intturupts to wake the screen
<idefix_> all the installed stuff from the repos, are they in the bin dir?
<Chri[s] > DrBanzai: i'd go through http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557 even though its not breezy badger
<DrBanzai> Chri[s] , I'm running Hedgehog
<NoUse> vbgunz let it go to 100%
<m0nark> I'm having trouble getting azureus showing up in the notification area. Azureus does not report any error. Is there a place I can look for notification area debug messages?
<vbgunz> CyaniCs|coding: I really am not sure why the freezes are occuring... just when it freezes, I have to reboot, when I leave it overnight and get back, the monitor doesn't come back on (it tells me it's disconnected). I have to reboot again.
<s|k> okay how do I get a process to run in the background and not print stuff
<vbgunz> NoUse: at the bottom it says I am on pass 18 and still without error
<lysis> is there a method of apt-get / apt-cache to search all packages with "PHP5" in the name, and tell me what ones are installed?
<s|k> & works in the background, but whenever it wants to echo to the sheell
<s|k> it spams what I'm doing
<lysis> we're running ubuntu with the server install --- NO GUI
<justthisguy> lysis - have you got aptitude?
<s|k> ubuntu sever has apt
<s|k> server*
<NoUse> vbgunz then you should be okj
<lysis> justthisguy: yes, aptitude is on it.  i've never used that prog, just did it with cli. lol
<czr> quick question, does 5.10 kernels support root=LABEL=foo?
<czr> as boot param
<czr> (using the stock initrd)
<justthisguy> because if you go "aptitude search <whatever>" then itll give you a list of whatever, and whether its installed or not, cli. or just go "aptitude" and then you get into an ncurses prog like synaptic i think.
<Chri[s] > omg Bash: sudo not found
<Chri[s] > lol
<lysis> justthisguy: ok, that looks sweet thanks.  NOW, what do the letters tell me?   V  C  P  I
<Chri[s] > bash: sudo: command not found
<lysis> ?
<Chri[s] > omg
<Chri[s] > lol
<Chri[s] > What id o
<lysis> justthisguy: those letters are on the left of each column.
<Chri[s] > great bash is messed up
<Chri[s] > how can i fix it?
<nalioth> Chri[s] : what are you trying to do?
<NoUse> Chri[s]  what did you change?
<lysis> Chri[s] : sudo command can't be found?  have you changed any access settings or anything?
<hastesaver> Chri[s] , sudo is at /usr/bin/sudo . Did you change your PATH?
<Chri[s] >  <--- didnt do anything, i was just trying to install printer drivers via this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714 howto
<eugman> How do I format a usb disk?
<Chri[s] > and now bash is messed up
<justthisguy> lysis: I means its installed, P not. I think V means its virtual package or something. apart from that, i think its in the aptitude info manual under "search patterns"
<darkvador> hi, how can i enable direct rendering in xgl ?
<bbrazil> Chri[s] : echo $PATH
<lysis> justthisguy: perfect thanks buddy.
<darkvador> I have it with X server but when I star gdm with xgl i have no dri
<shalos> darkvador.. you cant get direct rendering with XGL
<justthisguy> Chri[s] : have you used sudo before? you might just need to install it. lysis: welcome.
<darkvador> so how are you supposed to make compiz work decently?
<ubuntu> I have recently killed my hosts file and I cannot do sudo to fix it ( error doing hostname lookup). I have booted from my live cd and I cannot figure out how I can get access to my harddrive, is this even possible?
<Chri[s] > i get 3 bash errors when i log into a console terminal via ctrl alt F1, -bash: id: command not found, -bash [: :interger expression expected, -bash: dircolors: command not found
<scifi> anyone use the BladeEnc to encode mp3s ?
<bbrazil> Chri[s] : can you give me the output of echo $PATH
<bbrazil> ubuntu: yes. Check /media for your drive
<eugman> Anyone know how to foramat a usb drive?
<shalos> darkvador, compiz will work just fine.. it uses XGL
<Chri[s] > Well in the one terminal it says bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Permission denied but hte others say bash: sudo: command not found
<ubuntu> bbrazil: there is nothing in the media directory
<Chri[s] > bbrazil: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<bbrazil> Chri[s] : can you pastebin the output of "mount"
<darkvador> shalos, I installed xgl and compiz following this how to: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133772
<der0b\> so to upgrade to dapper..  can I just change apt-sources to dapper or do I need to use the upgrademanager??  what's the right answer?
<bbrazil> ubuntu: cat /proc/partitions <-- find your drive in there
<justthisguy> ubuntu: is there anything in your /etc/fstab ?
<Chri[s] > shit
<Chri[s] > my whole system is crashing
<Chri[s] > all the paths
<darkvador> and the when I try compiz it's just to slow
<ubuntu> justthisguy: yes
<darkvador> even gdm running on xgl is too slow
<bbrazil> Chri[s] : dmesg <-- does this show lots of disk errors?
<justthisguy> ubuntu: can you put it here?
<verdee> (second attempt) i've got a printer problem: i set the printer in "draft mode", but it doesn't print draft, any idea?
<shalos> really dark what vid card?
<darkvador> rmobility radeon 7500
<darkvador> :/
<ubuntu> justthisguy: I think I figured it out - I found the drive and mounted it (I was just calling it by the wrong name opps)
<justthisguy> ubuntu: ok then.
<ubuntu> justthisguy: thanks
<ubuntu> exit
<ubuntu> quit
<ubuntu> lol
<Chri[s] > no its not disk errors
<Chri[s] > my system was working fine
<shalos> dark.. XGL runs really really slow without compiz running as a window manager. what do ya get if ya do compiz --replace gconf in a terminal when you XGL
<brotherJohn1234> Chri[s] : is there a "rm" process running ?
<SigmaX> Is there a way to connect to an open instance of OpenOffice externally (Read: via an SSH shell) and tell it to save the open document?  Something like dcop for KDE apps... would be really handy right now.
<bbrazil> Chri[s] : what do you mean by "my whole system is crashing all the paths"
<darkvador> er... I dunno, in fact the guide I foolowed tells you to install everything
<Chri[s] > No just bash is broke
<bbrazil> Chri[s] : hash -r
<darkvador> then replace the display server in gdm.conf
<shalos> yea dark.. just curious if compiz --replace gconf when ya type the in a terminal when logged in.. if that gives ya any errors
<Chri[s] > none of that is working
<darkvador> ok, well, I haven't tried that yet
<bbrazil> Chri[s] : are you sure you're using bash?
<darkvador> I wanted to know if there was a way to get dri using xgl
<brotherJohn1234> Chri[s] : start "/bin/bash --login" .
<Chri[s] > ash: apt-cache: command not found
<Chri[s] > yeah i think i am
<darkvador> I thought it had to be enabled
<Chri[s] > i was just using everything fine
<Chri[s] > then all the sudden out of nowhere bash broke
<shalos> dark, it is.. but it wont  show  direct rendering.. when ya do fglrxinfo
<bbrazil> Chri[s] : echo $SHELL
<lysis> Chri[s] : try putting your ubuntu cd in, rebooting, and reinstalling ubuntu! =D
<darkvador> I'm not using fglrx
<Chri[s] > /bin/bash
<idefix_> all the installed stuff from the repos, are they in the bin dir?
<idefix_> you are so quick!
<darkvador> i'm using radeon 'cause my card is not supported by fglrx driver
<Chri[s] > lysis, What's the point of that? if it comes to that how about i put in a better distros cd and install it
<bbrazil> Chri[s] : you've yet to give me the output of "mount"
<Chri[s] > okay
<shalos> dark are you sure.. ive had a mobility 9600 on a l aptop that i  used  the fglrx drivers with XGL
<Chri[s] > let me pastebin it
<Hso> Hey there ;) I installed Limewire about an hour ago, but the downloads are soooooo slow, is there any way to get the Pro(super-charged) version for free? :P
<Chri[s] > well shit
<chamo> !warez
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chamo
<Chri[s] > i cant access the web
<chamo> !crack
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<Hso> chamo - ? o.O
<shalos> chamo did yaever get XGL working?
<chamo> shalos: yep great
<Kryis> does anyone know if XGL supports intel onboard graphics yet?
<bbrazil> Chri[s] : look for 'noexec' in the output
<gnomefreak> you need web to run mount?
<darkvador> yeah, I'm pretty sure mobility radeon 7500 is not supported by fglrx
<chamo> on Dapper Drake of course.
<shalos> chamo good deal!
<Crimsoneer> hey quick question: lots of programs seem to need the "make" command, but my clean install of ubuntu doesnt seem to recognize it...
<Chri[s] > /dev/hda on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=chris)
<shalos> darkvador o  thought ya said 9700
<chamo> darkvador: got Mobility Radeon 9700 working here with fglrx. very nice.
<eugman> !build-essential
<ubotu> from memory, build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<bbrazil> Crimsoneer: apt-get install build-essential
<Chri[s] > that's the only noexec
<gnomefreak> Crimsoneer: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shalos> darkvador if your using radeon drivers.. XGL  isnt the best.. look into aiglx should work better
<bbrazil> Chri[s] : ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<Chri[s] > ls: /usr/bin/sudo: Permission denied
<darkvador> ok, can you recommend a guide to install aiglx on breezy ?
<bbrazil> Chri[s] : ls -ld /usr
<Chri[s] > i cant even launch another terminal or firefox or anything
<darkvador> and btw, thx alot for your help
<gnomefreak> darkvador: im not real sure you can install it on breezy
<Chri[s] > ls: /usr/bin/sudo: Permission denied
<shalos> darkvador  pretty sure ya need dapper
<Chri[s] > drwx------ 12 root root 4096 May 15 18:50 /usr
<gnomefreak> sudo?
<bbrazil> Chri[s] : there's your problem. your /usr has the wrong permissions
<Chri[s] > ug
<gnomefreak> darkvador: it needs xorg 7 to run it and breezy doesnt have xorg 7
<bbrazil> Chri[s] : you'll probably need a livecd to fix them
<darkvador> and how come I can install xgl on breezy ?
<darkvador> :(
<roryy> or rescue mode
<gnomefreak> darkvador: you cant
<darkvador> well I just did
<shalos> well does it work?
<gnomefreak> darkvador: xgl _needs_ xorg 7 that i know of
<brotherJohn1234> Chri[s] :  Start the system in Single-User-Mode and enter 'chmod 755 /usr'
<gnomefreak> darkvador: what is output of uname -r?
<Chri[s] > heh
<darkvador> it works... like shit but it runs
<darkvador> 2.6.12-10-686
<mikelinux> yup
<Chri[s] > brotherJohn1234 will that do all the child directories?
<shalos> dark well your gunna need to start by upgrading to dapper
* gnomefreak wonders how he met the depends to install it on breezy
<brotherJohn1234> Chri[s] : no
<Crimsoneer> !gcc
<ubotu> gcc is, like, the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<darkvador> gnomefreak, I followed a howto on ubuntuforums
<brokengun> I am on an Ibook (single button mouse) how do i config it so i can right click?
<Chri[s] > fun stuff
<gnomefreak> Crimsoneer: build-essential has gcc in it also
<verdee> !printer
<ubotu> well, printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<scifi> anyone know how to find/install bladeEnc ?
<darkvador> basically the guide told me to alien some rpm's found on suse's website
<darkvador> the dpkg -i
<darkvador> then
<D13GU___> hello
<dizz1> hello
<darkvador> well, anyways, it's in the breezy forums
<D13GU___> the ubuntu 5.10 is 100% compatible with debian stable packages?
<darkvador> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133772
<gnomefreak> D13GU___: not 100% no but do you mean a deb file or a debian repo?
<D13GU___> gnomefreak debain repo
<gnomefreak> D13GU___: dont use them
<voraistos> hey is it me or the repositories are auite dead ?
<nysosym> #ubuntu-arts please join to discuss
<voraistos> quite#
<D13GU___> gnomefreak okm the ubuntu have  repo?
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<D13GU___> a ok
<D13GU___> i can use for servers?
<darkvador> well shalos and gnomefreak , so you're telling me I have to upgrade, can i do that without having to burn a cd ?
<dizz1> nysosym, already thera!
<shalos> dark with the radeon drivers your going to want to use aiglx.. thats a lot of guides for that in dapper
<william__> why doesn't VLC play the audio of my WMV movies?
<voraistos> certainly protected wmv
<D13GU___> gnomefreak i can use ubuntu for servers?
<voraistos> or check u have alsa installed for vlc
<gnomefreak> D13GU___: yes
<Hso> noob question: what does dpkg mean?
<stephen_banks> i presume it stands for debian package
<x03> hi all
<shalos> dark if you want to try edit your apt sources.list change breezy to dapper and do an update and dist-upgrade
<Hso> ah...
<D13GU___> gnomefreak you know one server than use ubuntu?
<Kryis> Hso, its used for managing packages in debian
<Chris_Tucker> how do you find out what is causing a device to be busy?
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<x03> someone can help me to find some pretty sources.list file for dapper ????
<bbrazil> Chris_Tucker: lsof
<gnomefreak> D13GU___: ^^^ right there read that
<bbrazil> Chris_Tucker: or fuser
<Chri[s] > brotherJohn1234: okay i think what i did may have effected the premissions to the following directorys: / /usr /usr/include/ /usr/include/lexmark/ /usr/lib /usr/local/ /usr/local/z600llpddk/utility, Should i chmod them all
<NoUse> !tell x03 about repos
<darkvador> and that should update my breezy to dapper, shalos ?
<gnomefreak> darkvador: no
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dark about upgrade
<brotherJohn1234> Chri[s] : yes
<Chri[s] > l l
<Chri[s] > k k
<gnomefreak> darkvador: read the pm ubotu sent you
<darkvador> gnomefreak, ubotu hasn't sent me any pms :S
<gnomefreak> darkvador: he just did
<D13GU___> what is "Dapper"?
<darkvador> i didn't get it
<Kryis> D13GU___: the next version of Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> from memory, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<shalos> changing the apt source.list from breezy to dapper doesnt do it gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ darkvador there you go
<Chris_Tucker> bbrazil, Hahaha, thanks, very handy.. turns out my own bash terminal was it :P
<gnomefreak> shalos: yes but there is a safer way
<darkvador> thx alot
<daiver> Is anyone here familiar with fglrx and Dapper?
<bbrazil> Chris_Tucker: that happens
<gnomefreak> darkvador: #ubuntu+1
<voraistos> daiver: ?maybe yes
<D13GU___> well.. how to update ubuntu? security packages for exemple
<yalu> I'm trying to set up a small wireless network... can anyone tell me what 802.11-DS is? I thought all wireless standards were of the form 802.11x
<daiver> voraistos, can you please point me in the right direction on how to install ATI's propietary drivers?
<voraistos> daiver: no problem
<bbrazil> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<scifi> are there any players that will handle streamed .wma files ?
<voraistos> daiver: here u are
<daiver> Voraistos, thanks.
<voraistos> daiver: u can usually check the wiki before to come here. however, since it is for dapper (unstale), check the #ubuntu+1
<daiver> voraistos, well, yesterday i tried both drivers and I couldn't get the binary to make the package for dapper.  Ill check that other channel and see if anyone knows anything about it. Tanks!
<daryl_> Is there a way to print to a printer that has windows drivers, but does not have linux drivers?
<voraistos> yea: run windows
<voraistos> or buy a god printer
<voraistos> good#
<daryl_> voraistos: yeah... thinks think i'll ignore that comment
<daryl_> Anyone else got a real answer?
<voraistos> lol
<voraistos> dont think so
<lysis> daryl_: unfortunately, there's not too much you can do for options.  what kind of printer is it?
<lysis> if you want JUST BASIC PRINTING, try using an HP Laserjet 4 driver.
<daryl_> Its a sharp, multi-function printer.  One in the workplace.  you knwo those big monstrous printers...
<lysis> (in lniux)
<BanskuZ> Turboprint supports many printers, but turboprint isn't free
<unimatrix9> hello all
<Hso> question, seeing as the cover for ubuntu says you're allowed to modify and redistribute it... does that mean I can effectively backup OS onto a CD or DVD and install it onto another computer, and it will keep the same config?
<unimatrix9> hows it going?
<lysis> daryl_: yea try the HP LJ4 driver in linux pointing to that IP, and if it doesn't work then you are UNFORTUNATELY OOL
<lysis> Hso: unfortunately no, that isn't gauranteed. you ARE welcome to modify the kernel and packages on the disc and redistribute
<daryl_> lysis: lol, thanks.  I was actually thinking of a way to jimmy rig, the windows print manager into wine, and send print functions to it.  still thinking about that...
<sito> alguna chica espaola por aki ?
<unimatrix9> can some one tell me how the ubuntu livecd is build? where is it based on?
<hastesaver> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<verdee> (third and last attempt) i've got a printer problem: i set the printer in "draft mode", but it doesn't print draft, any idea?
<GaiaX11> !es
<lysis> Hso: but trying to clone from one drive to another with two completely different system configurations means that you are just looking for driver trouble.
<lysis> daryl_: i've STILL not been able to use win / CXO / Cedega to effectively use windows DRIVERS in linux.
<Hso> lysis - :( It's a same, 'cos I've been using a livecd for the past 2-3weeks, and having to install audio/video codecs aswell as java, and flash everyday gets rather annoying -.-
<lysis> hso, are you looking to make a new live cd?
<Hso> lysis - okay, what If I just wanted to back up the OS into an Install CD so I could re-install it onto /my/ PC if I break something?(it happens ALOT! >_<)
<Hso> lysis - no, just a way to save me from doing those things everytime I load up the livecd :(
<lysis> Hso: i never bothered with that.  what kind of things do you break?
<Hso> I haven't broken anything on linux.. yet.. but with Windows.. I'm very 'skilled' in that department lol
<lysis> Hso: wait, aare you installing or using a livecd?  you're not being clear on this.
<Hso> i'm using a livecd
<unimatrix9> Hso, there are other livecd's that can do what you want, saving your setttings
<unimatrix9> for example : kanotix or knoppix
<Hso> unimatrix9, - that's the newer version of ubuntu, right? I was reading up on that
<Hso> but I don't have a pen drive _
<unimatrix9> you could save settings to hard drive
<unimatrix9> so thats no problem
<lysis> Hso: maybe look into slax. slax you can save your settings onto a server online.
<daryl_> lysis: thanks.  i'm gonna try a emulation driver
<lysis> daryl_: no problem buddy.  good luck with that.
<unimatrix9> by the way, cedega and wine dont do printer drivers!
<Hso> slax... i'll try to research that x_X;
<unimatrix9> they are not that kind of tool
<unimatrix9> you are better of with an linux compatible printer...
<unimatrix9> cedega is wine x, wich does games...
<Top|Work> Has anyone installed ubuntu onto Vmware server? Doesn't pick up my network
<beruic> How do i chnage my preferred application for playing DVD-movies?
<unimatrix9> and cedega costs money,
<Top|Work> shows the interface in lspci.. but I can't get out
<gnomefreak> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<jhenn> what kind of cdrw devices work with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> beruic: ^^^^
<Hso> Top|Work,  - I have, a few weeks ago, I used that bridging option to give me internet access
<unimatrix9> any one here can tell me more about the ubuntu livecd , where its build on?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<beruic> jhenn: I use a Samsung Writemaster without any issues...
<Top|Work> i  have it set to bridge. I did a minimal server install and when I rebooted no network
<nox-Hand> I want Entrance login manager to start instead of KDM. How would I do this?
<unimatrix9> i use an liteon and an plextor
<nox-Hand> As Entrance needs an X server running, so I don't know how to add it to default runlevel..
<unimatrix9> without problems
<beruic> ubotu: how does that help me with a dvd-disk?
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, beruic
<unimatrix9> burns cdrw and dvd
<gnomefreak> unimatrix9: its based on casper
<Hso> no idea Top :( networks hate me -.- MY PC is unable to access the internet... it just completely refuses access through my ethernet controller and onboard lan :(
<unimatrix9> where can i get some info on the casper?
<jhenn> can ubuntu run on a 366mhz 64mb ram?
<ngjyghjfgcjgf> I'm using Dapper and would like to know if it's possible to not have the spatial file manager windows opening a new window every time ...if you know what I mean
<unimatrix9> Hso ; buy an cheap lan card...
<gnomefreak> unimatrix9: give me a sec let me see if i can find it
<unimatrix9> ok thnx
<daryl_> lysis: i just wanted to let you know your suggestion of using a HP laserjet 4 emulation worked.  Thank you very much.
<beruic> jhenn: Yes, but slow...
<gnomefreak> jhenn: server install should
<AngryElf1> in what conf file does GNOME store the statically set IP address?
<unimatrix9> Hso ; what you have is an nvidia onboard lan?
<Hso> here's another ubuntu question, there are 2 drives in this PC. one drive is a dvd writer, the other is a DVD-rom, I have the ubuntu live-cd in the dvd writer drive for better read speeds, however, when I put a DVD(commercial or data), it doesn't read the DVD.. it's just empty :( is dvd playback impossible on livecd?
<ahmad> Hello Everyone :d
<unimatrix9> Hso open console type mount
<unimatrix9> and see whats mounted there..
<Demosthenes_> Is this where I can get some help?
<Hso> unimatrix9, - I have... I originally had one(PCI), but one day... it Just stopped working :( It seems that card was somehow killed.. so, I bought a replacement one.. and that doesn't work, either :( the support team for my mobo things it's a configuration problem... :(
<beruic> ubotu: I need ubuntu to launch vlc instead of totem for playing dvd's. How do I fix that?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, beruic
<lysis> daryl_: ahh perfect.  those HP drivers work everytime. ;)
<Hso> unimatrix9,  - what's 'console' ?
<Demosthenes_> Will my wireless g notebook card work on ubuntu?
<ahmad> Hey does anybody have that link to the forbidden fil;es? The ubuntu forbiden thing
<unimatrix9> Hso ; is it recognised in bios?
<DrBanzai> Okay, is there anyway that I can wipe out my entire video driver and opengl install, short of reinstalling ubuntu its self?
<gnomefreak> unimatrix9: can you give me more spicieficly what you are looking for?
<gnomefreak> i messed that word up badddddddd
<Hso> unimatrix9, - I have no idea... I've never looked in the bios for my network card o.O what section would it be in?
<beruic> ubotu: I need ubuntu to start the program vlc instead of the program totem when i put a dvd-movie in my dvd-drive.
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, beruic
<unimatrix9> Hso ; i mean does it work?
<unimatrix9> gnomefreak, is there an how to build with casper livecd..
<Demosthenes_> Will my wireless g notebook card work on ubuntu?
<Hso> well, the new pci card works PERFECTLY inside the PC i'm borrowing at the moment, but it cannot connect to the internet in MY PC :(
<gnomefreak> oh ok hold that thought just a sec
<chowells> Demosthenes_: depends which wireless g card it is
<Demosthenes_> belkin
<beruic> How do i make Ubuntu start VLC instead of the Totem when i put a dvd-movie in my dvd-drive?
<Hso> yes, my pci card is a belkin x_X;
<unimatrix9> i am wondering if i could get accelerated knoppix software to help the boot time of ubuntu livecd
<chowells> Demosthenes_: model?
<unimatrix9> Hso ; but thats not an onboard card, is it?
<Demosthenes_> what's an example of a model, I have the box right here, and the card...
<Demosthenes_> 802.11b or 902.11g?
<Demosthenes_> sry *802.11g
<gnomefreak> unimatrix9: here try this http://www.livecdlist.com/wiki/index.php/LiveCD_Creation_Resources
<AngryElf1> anyone know where gnome sticks the statically set ip address?
<Demosthenes_> Notebook card
<unimatrix9> thanx very much gnomefreak
<DrBanzai> beruic, Go under System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media, then go to the Multimedia tab
<beruic> DrBanzai: Thx :)
<Hso> unimatrix9,  - no, it's not, I've never been able to use the onboard lan, it seems to be impossible.. it's an nforce4 chipset, and It seems alot of people have problems with that :(
<nox-Hand> Anyone?
<DrBanzai> beruic, Sure thing
<Demosthenes_> Wireless G notebook card, is there more info than that??
<Hso> nox-Hand,  - ?
<nox-Hand> Hso, I want Entrance login manager to start instead of KDM. How would I do this?
<unimatrix9> Hso ; i would still recommend for you to try an kanotix livecd ...
<Hso> no idea, nox :(
<unimatrix9> and see if your network will then work
<Demosthenes_> try live cd and see if it works?
<Demosthenes_> okaay
<unimatrix9> although ubuntu has nice network functionality too
<Hso> unimatrix9,  - why do you recommend that? I've tried the livecd of ubuntu and windowsxp on my PC.. neither can access the internet through the new card :(
<hubuntu> the channel for dapper is..?
<hubuntu> #ubuntu+1
<hubuntu> ?
<unimatrix9> whats the model?
<Hso> of?
<unimatrix9> type an number,,,
<mwe> nox-Hand: probably sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm. at least that's how it works for switching between kdm and gdm
<unimatrix9> belkin network card
<DrBanzai> AngryElf, That's under System > Administration > Networking
<Demosthenes_> a number?
<rufus66> Anyone have a second to help a noobie get his wireless to work? I know that I have an internal USB card, and I am pretty sure the card needs something called prism2_usb
<hubuntu> use the prism2 driver rufus66
<nox-Hand> mwe, Cheers
<hubuntu> go to help and wireless network troubleshooting
<hubuntu> trust me is the easiest way
<unimatrix9> rufus66 : use the network setup
<DrBanzai> AngryElf1, That's under System > Administration > Networking
<unimatrix9> of ubuntu
<Demosthenes_> found it!
<Demosthenes_> FSD7010
<DrBanzai> Okay, is there anyway that I can wipe out my entire video driver and opengl install, short of reinstalling ubuntu its self?
<rufus66> unimatrix: how do i do that
<Demosthenes_> yeah, fsd7010
<Hso> hmm... is Kanotix only available in german? I don't speak that _
<ivan> hello
<Hso> yo
<nox-Hand> mwe, Reloading K Display Manager configuration...done.
<nox-Hand> 0_o
<mwe> nox-Hand: is the login manager you want to use installed?
<Demosthenes_> k, I looked in wiki, I think I got it, thanks!
<mwe> nox-Hand: and did you type sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<SirKillalot> do you know how to record everything on your desktop as a video?
<rufus66> hubunt how do use the prism2 driver? use said goto the wireless network troubleshooting where is that?
<unimatrix9> system /administration/
<mwe> nox-Hand: it should always be sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, no matter what you're switching from and to
<dizz1> do someone know how to change to splash on dapper?
<unimatrix9>  then /networking
<hastesaver> DrBanzai, apt-get --purge remove
<unimatrix9> in network settings
<nox-Hand> mwe, Then I need to apt-get install gdm first ;)
<unimatrix9> look for your wireless card
<mwe> nox-Hand: I don't think so
<DrBanzai> hastesaver, Will that wipe out the X configuration too?
<gnomefreak> dizz1: #ubuntu+1 please
<mwe> nox-Hand: I think it should work anyway
<rufus66> yeah I did that first, unimatrix9, but there is no wireless connection there
<nox-Hand> mwe, Shall try =)
<mwe> nox-Hand: it's counter intuitive I know
<tokeman> howdy ppl
<dizz1> do someone know how to change the splash screen on dapper?
<hastesaver> DrBanzai, use it to purge whatever packages you want to remove. You can also try apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<gnomefreak> dizz1: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<unimatrix9> ok, then its not recognised i would think..
<rufus66> When I installed ubuntu a few minutes ago it saw the wireless card, but it doesnt show it in the network config
<rufus66> how do i get it recognized
<nox-Hand> mwe, I use Kubuntu, but the #kubuntu people aint that helpfull, and the two distro's are pretty much the same ;)
<DrBanzai> hastesaver, Ok, thanks
<dizz1> do someone know how to change the splash screen on dapper?
<unimatrix9> its an usb wireless
<unimatrix9> ?
<rufus66> yeah (internal)
<gnomefreak> dizz1: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<ahmad> Does anybody know of any progrmas i can connect to Ventrilo server, on linux??
<mirno> fuck splash screen
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dizz1 about dapper
<jhenn> will ubuntu work on a 266mhz
<unimatrix9> internel usb?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<unimatrix9> how does that work...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dizz1> mirno, fuck you!
<mwe> nox-Hand: they are the same except for the desktop
<verdee> uhuh
<CarlFK> If I want to build the module from http://acx100.sourceforge.net into my ubuntu based kernel, how do I get the kernel source ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hso> unimatrix9, - what do you suggest I do if my Kanotix detects the ethernet card but cannot connect to the internet?
<mwe> nox-Hand: I use kde as well but installed ubuntu default first
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<tokeman> jhenn I wouldn't bother on a 266mhz
<BanskuZ> ahmad, http://slinux.net/how-to-install-ventrilo-2-3-on-linux
<nox-Hand> mwe, And package manager ;) Hey, do you know whether I could make my own boot image? Instead of the "Kubuntu" image? I'd kill for a nice image ^^
<rufus66> i dont know, its a laptop. its mini-usb or something like that. when i tried (and failed) to get the wireless to install on mandriva it said it needed prism2 and the card was an Acer 802.11b IEEE
<ahmad> thaks banskuz
<tokeman> jhenn I hade ubuntu on a pentium2 233 and it was so slow it was driving me crazy
<unimatrix9> Hso - use the internet wireless setup, its somewhere in menu
<CarlFK> jhenn: yes, but it will suck if you also use something faster, cuz it will seame slow
<Hso> wireless? it's wired!
<mwe> nox-Hand: You can. I'm not really into the details though
<unimatrix9> oh,:P
<unimatrix9> hehe
<CarlFK> jhenn: there is a ubuntu-lite, or ... x-ubuntu - i forget wihich is 'current'
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: xubuntu
<CarlFK> tx
<gnomefreak> yw
<CarlFK> jhenn: /join #xubuntu
<nox-Hand> mwe, I can only say kdm or gdm.
<tokeman> Ok I have a question, I finally got sound working but when I play a CD or listen to streems online it is really choppy, any package that will help that?
<rufus66> unimatrix9, when i use iwconfig, it shows wlan0 but says no wireless extensions
<mwe> nox-Hand: and the login manager you wanna use is installed?
<nox-Hand> mwe, I wish it was like gentoo. Just a rc.conf edit, so it runs when xdm launch is issed
<vbgunz> I've been running memtest now for 12 and half hours. 20 passes and no errors. does it sound like my memory could be failing or should I leave the memtest run for longer?
<nox-Hand> mwe, Yes, but it needs a running Xserver to run. It's called Entrance. Very nice login manager..
<mwe> nox-Hand: yes on that point gentoo is superiour
<gnomefreak> dizz1: join #ubuntu+1 for all dapper related questions
<dizz1> i was not the first to ban me!
<gnomefreak> dizz1: i didnt ban you
<nox-Hand> mwe, Yeah, indeed.
<ahmad> I need help with this, i need cedega for ubuntu is this the one i should download ? "cedega-engine-5.1.3_[PtitGNU] "
<dizz1> so don't be a fool
<unimatrix9> cedega is something you will have to buy, its commercial
<mwe> nox-Hand: does it come with a boot script?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mwe> nox-Hand: dpkg -L entrance|grep 'init.d'
<gnomefreak> dizz1: now i would drop it
<xbox_guru> hello, I need help compiling a driver for my wireless usb adapter. The readme that came with the driver can be found here http://pastebin.com/717997
<ahmad> lol unimatrix9 i download everyhitng, screw buying :D
<dizz1> :)
<gnomefreak> dizz1: join #ubuntu+1 to ask your question about dapper
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nox-Hand> mwe, Don't think it has an init.d, but will try
<unimatrix9> rufus66 ; so , you get an wlan0 but  it does not showup on your network settings? on ubuntu?
<mwe> nox-Hand: if not, you should probably dig around in /usr/share/doc/entrance
<dizz1> is there a developer of ubuntu right here now?
<tokeman> Can I use rpm packages on ubuntu?
<dizz1> no
<nox-Hand> mwe, /opt/e17/sbin/entranced <-- the run command
<gnomefreak> tokeman: try not to
<Flannel> tokeman: yes.  via alien
<rhoka> hi folks. I am searching for people discussing the pro/cons ubuntu vs. kubuntu. Any interests?
<nox-Hand> But, requires running X server to run
<vbgunz> tokeman: get alien
<mwe> tokeman: not recommended, but you can use alien to create a .deb
<Flannel> tokeman: but yeah, usually one doesn't need to.
<tokeman> lol ok thanks
<gnomefreak> rhoka: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dizz1> why this experiments? use .deb
<rhoka> ok, thanks
<tokeman> I just downloaded winamp for linux it only comes in RPM
<rufus66> unimatrix9: correct, iwconfig shows eth0, lo, wlan0, and sit0 and says no wireless extensions for all of them. Network config only shows an ethernet connection and a modem conection
<rikai> tokeman: winamp for linux is very outdated.
<gnomefreak> tokeman: its not worth it
<unimatrix9> thats odd
<mwe> gnomefreak: since when did you become an operator? (or have you been for a long time and I just missed it?)
<Flannel> tokeman: you're better off using a linux native, like xmms, I think that's the 'equivalent' sort of player.
<gnomefreak> mwe: a while
<unimatrix9> does it show up on dmesg?
<xbox_guru>  hello, I need help compiling a driver for my wireless usb adapter. The readme that came with the driver can be found here http://pastebin.com/717997
<rikai> tokeman: take a look at Beep Media Player, its the linux equivelant of winamp.
<unimatrix9> open console and type dmesg , hit enter and read
<gnomefreak> tokeman: IMHO xmms is little better
<tokeman> rikai thanks, I'm just a winamp freak on winblows I just have it for shoutcast TV and streaming
<tokeman> i have xmms i really like it
<gnomefreak> tokeman: most of the linux players have shoutcast
<unimatrix9> beep media player looks like winamp
<rikai> tokeman: ahh, well, as far as i know, there's absolutely no wa to get shoutcast tv on linux.
<Hso> http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/3428/screenshot4ey.png <-- this is how ubuntu's livecd sees my retail dvd >_<;
<ciruzzo> hi all
<unimatrix9> and can use winamp calssic skins
<rikai> gnomefreak: shoutcast radio, yes shoutcast tv, no.
<unimatrix9> classic
<gnomefreak> tv no i dont htink so
<gnomefreak> but yes radio
<tokeman> ok thanks that saved me from more hassels:)
<ciruzzo> I have a hp deskjet 990 cxi printer but under ubuntu it doesnt work. who can help me to solve this problem?
<rikai> I actually wanted something with shoutcast tv too for a while. :F
* gnomefreak thought winamp was a music player
<mwe> xbox_guru: you should at least get build-essential and linux-header-$(uname -r) if you haven't
<Flannel> gnomefreak: its also for video, and other misc things.
<xbox_guru> mwe: I loaded it
<mwe> xbox_guru: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<rikai> gnomefreak: 3.* added video, and 5.* refined it.
<gnomefreak> shows you how much i play with windows
<xbox_guru> mwe: yes
<rufus66> unimatrix9: I did not see anything about wlan0, but i did see [4294701.583000]  prism2usb_init: prism2_usb.o: 0.2.2 Loaded
<mwe> xbox_guru: so you compiled it already?
<rikai> gnomefreak: indeed, but its better than using windows media player. ;)
<xbox_guru> no, I don't know how to
<unimatrix9> so its there
<tokeman> But can't do much online listening anyway untill I get my choppy sound figured out
<gnomefreak> rikai: true
<jamiejacksoncumb> ! esd
<mwe> xbox_guru: pastebin.com does not load for me, can you use paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<jamiejacksoncumb> !esd
<rufus66> unimatrix9 : yeah the prism2 thing is there
<jamiejacksoncumb> Does anyone know why Dapper does not contain esd in the packmanager
<archville> Hi.
<gnomefreak> jamiejacksoncumb: #ubuntu+1 please
<Spec> !esound
<ubotu> Spec: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Spec> jamiejacksoncumb: it's esound
<ciruzzo> I have a hp deskjet 990 cxi printer but under ubuntu it doesnt work. who can help me to solve this problem?
<xbox_guru> mwe: I just loaded those two things, I don't know what else to do, here is the full reademe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14083
<tokeman> yes sound it the funest part of figuring in ubuntu but just take your time and read the forums and you will figure it out
<rufus66> unimatrix9 : any other ideas?
<mwe> xbox_guru: so how far did you get?
<pozdiy_> logged with ssh -X into remote system, while trying to run Firefox remotely local copy gets launched instead, how to start firefox remotely?
<chowells> you typed 'firefox' in the wrong terminal?
<mwe> pozdiy_: it's supposed to just work
<unimatrix9> rufus66 : have been looking around, but cant seem to further help you
<hastesaver> lol
<rufus66> how do i instal linx-wlan-ng?
<rufus66> *linux
<mwe> pozdiy_: somewhat slow though
<pozdiy_> chowells, no, remote system has Konqueror (and I do not have KDE locally), so I have no problems
<unimatrix9> call out for others...
<unimatrix9> :)
<rufus66> thanks for the help unimatrix9
<pozdiy_> mwe, yes Konqueror is lsower, but usable
<rufus66> Anyone know what I need to do to install linux-wlan-ng
<Hso> can anyone help me 'configure' ubuntu so I can transfer songs onto my iPod without removing the songs already on it?(I don't have any recent backups x_X)
<chowells> pozdiy_: huh? 'ssh -X <hostname or IP>' then type 'firefox'. It can't not work
<pozdiy_> chowells, local firefox gets launched, I remember the same behaviour few years ago on remote SGI ssytem - must be some X default
<hastesaver> pozdiy_, how do you know it's the local copy? It has to be the remote copy which is being tunnelled over X, no?
<wasabi__> It's not an X default. Firefox is already running locally, and it's stupid.
<xbox_guru> mwe: all I loaded were the build essentials
<pozdiy_> hastesaver, with the Firefox launched I can access local filesystem, but not remote fs,
<wasabi__> So it contacts the local firefox and tells it to create a new window.
<chowells> ah
<pozdiy_> wasabi__, yes. may be
<mwe> xbox_guru: you mean you installed it?
<pozdiy_> wasabi__, right
<wasabi__> Shut down local copies, and try again. Also there is some commad line which makes it always create a new instance.
<mwe> xbox_guru: now sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<pyrotic> Where is the Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory directory, so I can extract the maps in the directory...?
<xbox_guru> mwe: I'm new to linux, can you give me the exact command I should put into the terminal
<richiefrich>  pyrotic i see your back
<pyrotic> richiefrich yep, with another problem.
<tokeman> Ok I got another question that might make you puke, Is there such a thing that linux can run on MSN chat?
<unimatrix9> going to get some sleep
<richiefrich> pyrotic, repeat i just got back
<pyrotic> richiefrich need to know the WolfET Directory, so I can unzip the maps into the directory..
<bakert> tokeman, GAIM
<mwe> xbox_guru: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<pozdiy_> wasabi__, after kill -9 local firefox I got it remotely, thanks!
<bakert> tokeman, Accessories, Internet, Gaim
<wasabi__> no need to do -9
<tokeman> bakert thanks but i ment the chatrooms so i'm guessing no...
<pozdiy_> wasabi__, better way?
<wasabi__> no -9
<richiefrich> pyrotic, look in /opt
<bakert> tokeman, oh sorry.  don't know.
<tokeman> lol no worries thanks anyway
<pyrotic> richiefrich nothing in my opt folder
<mumbles> ok, if i want a user "music" and i want to copey some music files to them via my user , how do i get into the account ?
<xbox_guru> mwe: should I type my username and -r or put (uname -r)
<A[D] minS> where i can find  mysql database files  ?
<guestuser> Hey guys.
<A[D] minS> /var/run/mysql ?
<richiefrich> pyrotic, thats where it installs here on gentoo, i cant remember on ubuntu sorry,  u can use apt-get to look at what it installed
<_tcc> Anyone have WPA set up on their laptop?
<guestuser> Gould anyone try "ssh wk1989.homelinux.org" pls?
<_tcc> I keep getting disconnected for some reason.
<pyrotic> richiefrich how do I check with apt-get ?
<richiefrich> pyrotic, apt-get --help
<GaiaX11> How do i install win32codecs in ubuntu? Do i have to do that in the orthodox way? (.tar.gz etc.) or  there is a ubuntu repos where i can add some lines in my source.list and apt-get that
<richiefrich> guestuser, it works
<guestuser> richiefrich, does it say permission denied?
<richiefrich> guestuser, no i need a password
<rufus66> I have just installed linux-wlan-ng, does anyone know how to activate my card now?
<guestuser> but it gives you a login prompt right?
<richiefrich> yes
<guestuser> thanks
<richiefrich> np
<ssstormy> ifconfig wlan0 up
<RobNyc> who knows about sensors?
<ssstormy> rufus66, that's how
<AaronS> hey all
<pyrotic> richiefrich meh.. didn't help meuch..
<pyrotic> richiefrich much*
<AaronS> anyone will to help a newbie to getting livecd of ubuntu working?
<topaz> bleh wtf
<AaronS> willing
<rhoka> RobNyc, i tried them on my thinkpad but they did not work
<GaiaX11> Win32codecs. Is there a ubuntu repos for that?
<richiefrich> pyrotic, man apt-get
<_tcc> rhoka, that thinkpad online?
<_tcc> Wirelessly?
<topaz_> fefe
<rufus66> ssstormy: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<rufus66> "
<RobNyc> rhoka, new gdesklets-data package is so hot http://www.brad-x.com/screengallery/albums/userpics/10056/dapper.jpg
<rhoka> yes
<pozdiy_> rufus66, got prism2 card?
<_tcc> rhoka, I set up WPA on my thinkpad.
<rufus66> pozdiy: yes
<_tcc> But it disconnects over and over again.
<ssstormy> rufus66, make sure you're root
<ahmad> I need help with this Installation on linux,. I am trying to install divx, then in the install info it says now you have to choose a player.  "http://forums.divx.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/392105602/m/416108602/r/816108602" Can someboy help me!?
<rufus66> whats the command to run a single command as root?
<xbox_guru> mwe: what do I do after I install the linux headers
<rufus66> instead of doing su
<ssstormy> rufus66, sudo command
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<pyrotic> richiefrich bah.. I just need to find sombody that knows it.. make it easier on me..
<richiefrich> pyrotic, theres a way to search, but look in /usr/games
<pozdiy_> rufus66, had a look on this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<serp> RobNyc: that doesn't loko very good
<pyrotic> richiefrich already looked there, when I g to laucnh it, it's in "apps/other"
<rhoka> _tcc, sorry I answered on trying sensors
<topaz_> weird, i just registered this nick
<RobNyc> serp, why lol
<topaz_> now i can't identify to nickserv =[
<topaz_> wtf
<pyrotic> anybody know where the wolfet directory is?
<serp> RobNyc: can't read the title of XChat
<richiefrich> pyrotic, what do u type to run it?
<pyrotic> richiefrich 'et'
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  sudo find / -name "et"
<RobNyc> serp, lol
<richiefrich> pyrotic, tell me what that says
<_tcc> rhoka, hrm?
<mwe> xbox_guru: type the commands in the README file
<pyrotic> richiefrich nothing yet, just entered to the next line and it is sittin' there
<richiefrich> pyrotic, it's searching
<pyrotic> richiefrich ah.. k... sec
<ahmad> I need help with this Installation on linux,. I am trying to install divx, then in the install info it says now you have to choose a player.  "http://forums.divx.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/392105602/m/416108602/r/816108602" Can someboy help me!?
<NickGarvey> whats the command I would use to see if two files are the same thing (I want to check if two pictures are the same from the command line)
<mwe> NickGarvey: diff
<thoreauputic> !tell ahmad about restricted
<mwe> NickGarvey: diff file1 file2
<NickGarvey> thank you
<squiggly> finally
<NickGarvey> mwe: no output?
<mwe> NickGarvey: good
<NickGarvey> mwe: they are the same then?
<mwe> NickGarvey: that means they're identical
<ahmad> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> ahmad: no worries :)
<NickGarvey> mwe: thanks a lot :)
<xbox_guru> mwe: it always says that the file or directory doesn't exist when I try to unpack the files, if I save the packaged files onto my desktop, what would I type to unpackage them
<Rennen> I am trying to get mplayer working well. It plays my wmv now, but I can't stretch the movie. and I get this error when I start it up. http://uberchill.com/img/mplayer.jpg
<mwe> NickGarvey: yw
<pyrotic> richiefrich - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14084 -
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<richiefrich> look in there ^^^^
<pyrotic> richiefrich looks like it's in '/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/...BUT... I need to know where to unzip the pk. files
<mwe> xbox_guru: your working directory should be that of the files
<mwe> xbox_guru: ie your current folder should be the one that contains the files
<rufus66> pozdiy_: I can not get to point where iwconfig shows something other than "no wireless extensions". http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz shows my card, and says I need linux-wlan-ng. I have installed that. sudo ifconfig wlan0 up gives: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device"
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  sudo mkdir /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/maps    <---- untar there
<h3h_timo> can someone explain to me how to set the mozilla firefox icons to the default icons?
<pyrotic> richiefrich you sure that'll work?
<mwe> xbox_guru: also remember that the file names are case sensitive. Stack.tar.gz and stack.tar.gz are two different names
<xbox_guru> mwe: so how should I type the command?
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  ?  it's a guess
<pozdiy_> rufus66, perhaps you need ndiswrapper then
<mwe> xbox_guru: like the README says
<mwe> xbox_guru: tar zxvf stack.tar.gz
<Rennen> I am trying to get mplayer working well. It plays my wmv now, but I can't stretch the movie. and I get this error when I start it up. http://uberchill.com/img/mplayer.jpg
<pyrotic> richiefrich ..I need to know for sure.. I don't want it to just be a mess...
<mwe> xbox_guru: tar zxvf drv.tar.gz
<pozdiy_> rufus66, also  linux-wlan-ng presumes you have correspoinding modules in kernel
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: in your starter guide in the help menu
<xbox_guru> mwe: I don't have to type a directory?
<rufus66> what does that mean
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  post me --> ls -R /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/
<mwe> xbox_guru: you should cd to the dir that contains the files
<pozdiy_> rufus66, modules for particular card compiled into kernel
<mwe> xbox_guru: where are the files located?
<xbox_guru> on the desktop
<h3h_timo> thanks
<mumbles> how do i cut past a folder to another users home ?
<MystaMax> mwe: i wondered the same thing, if i want to have a tar in my home directory and want to unzip to my www directory how is that done? I think that is what xbox is saying
<ferronica> help
<mwe> xbox_guru: then cd ~/Desktop, capital D
<rufus66> is there anyway to see if that is done?
<ferronica> i am unable to play tv in my computer
<ferronica> i hav pinnacle tv tuner
<ferronica> PCI card
<xbox_guru> mwe: ok thanks, I'll report back
<mwe> xbox_guru: the ls to verify the files are there then type the tar commands
<ahmad> thoreauputic: How do i know if this is done, and how do i test it?
<ahmad> thoreauputic, : I tried playing a WMV file still didnt work
<ahmad> i did all the steps
<thoreauputic> ahmad: umm - did you install w32codecs ?
<MystaMax> i have an issue where i loaded the SMP 686 kernel, and everytime I login using gnome the computer locks up? any reason why????
<pozdiy_> rufus66, if you have installed module-assistant program, try to run it with sudo and see if there are any modules for prism2
<Angryelf1> hey guys, i followed the wiki for ati's driver and i get (EE) no screens found.....dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server autodetected my monitor just fine...what gives?
<thoreauputic> ahmad: and what player did you use?
<ferronica> ubotu: tv tuner
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ferronica
<ferronica> help me
<thoreauputic> ahmad: I use xine or totem-xine mostly
<mwe> MystaMax: did you in fact install the correct kernel?
<ferronica> my tv tuner not working
<rufus66> pozdiy_ what is the command to do that?
<ferronica> ubotu: pinnacle
<ubotu> ferronica: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Centaur5> Today my screensaver suddenly kills X when it tries to come on and if I try to go into the setting to disable it then the same happens, what can I do?
<ahmad> thoreputic:  yeh heres what it setting up w32 codecs, and i used totem movie player
<pozdiy_> rufus66, sudo module-assistant , it has dialog (?) interface
<MystaMax> mwe: its for a Xeon dual 2.8
<pyrotic> richiefrich - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14085
<mwe> MystaMax: and what kernel did you install?
<ferronica> HELP ME
<bossa> ciao
<ferronica> any one free here to help me
<bossa> q.cuno che parla italiano?
<MystaMax> mwe: let me double check
<rufus66> command not found
<NickGarvey> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, i cant get the icons, it says the location for them cant be found
<mwe> ahmad: I don't know if this is the issue, but some never wmv files don't work with the codecs
<bossa> grazie ubotu
<bossa> :)
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: help.ubuntu.com
<mwe> ahmad: newer*
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, thanks
<ahmad> nwe : hm, do you think if i use xine it will work? I willtry it :P just to see
<thoreauputic> ahmad: totem-xine <--- install that
<ahmad> thoreauputic, : k i will
<thoreauputic> ahmad: totem uses gstreamer which won't work with w32codecs afaik
<ferronica> any one freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<pyrotic> ferronica post your problem, those who can, or are willing to help you, will help.
* chamo : bleeh
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: yw
<richiefrich> pyrotic, id say make a maps dikr
<richiefrich> pyrotic, it wont hurt anything
<ferronica> pyrotic: i am unable to use my tvtuner
<pyrotic> ferronica post your problem publically, and be patient.
<pyrotic> richiefrich k. it's made.. now how to I unzip it there.. they are zip files...
* richiefrich doesn't understand why ppl waych TV on there computer :)
* pyrotic doesn't either
<richiefrich> pyrotic, whats th efikle name ?
<ahmad> thoreauputic, : Hey i isntalled the totem-xine, and where is the program ,tis not in soud/video
<pyrotic> richiefrich nail.zip
<ferronica> pyrotic: Unable to grab video.
<ferronica> Video display is not possible with the current plugin configuration. Try playing with the configuration options of the V4L2 plugin.
<thoreauputic> ahmad: killall gnome panel ( totem xine is totem btw - just a different engine/backend)
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  unzip nail.zip
<ferronica> pyrotic: i hav just installed kdetv to use my tvtuner
<thoreauputic> ahmad: click on totem and you should have totem-xine
<ahmad> ok
<ahmad> i clicked totoem moviel player
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, everywhere says the same site, but it always gives me a 404 not found error
<pyrotic> richiefrich ok, so, unzip nail.zip /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/maps ??
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: hold on let me get you the link
<ompaul> ferronica, i am not entering into a conversation on that subject, but that setting is in the menu at system settings multimedia
<h3h_timo> k thanks
<ompaul> ferronica, as that is all I know about it
<ahmad> thoreauputic, : It worked thanks homey, wouldnt have done it without you
<richiefrich> pyrotic, no i'd   --> mv -v nail.zip /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/maps  && unzip nail.zip
<thoreauputic> ahmad: enjoy :)
<richiefrich> pyrotic, no i'd   --> mv -v nail.zip /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/maps  && cd /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/map && unzip nail.zip
<richiefrich> pyrotic, i forgot to change dir's :)
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: you wanted to change to the original icons for mozilla right?
<astrisk> can any one tell me how to see full screen video in mplayer??
<ahmad> thoreauputic, : Now i have a different question! lol. I need to install Custom brushes for GIMP do you know how?
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2523688
<thoreauputic> ahmad: hmm not really - I suggest a search in synaptic
<pyrotic> richiefrich says no such file or directory......
<richiefrich> pyrotic, what ?
<ahmad> thoreauputic, : When i try to search int ehre it dont work
<ahmad> thoreauputic, : like for anything lemme do ti now
<ferronica> help me
<astrisk> hi can any one tell me how to see video with full screen on mplayer
<xbox_guru> mwe: I had an error, when I tried to make clean;make, it came up with a bunch of errors
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, can you get to this link http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/mozilla-firefox.png
<NickGarvey> ferronica: with what?
<ferronica> Video display is not possible with the current plugin configuration. Try playing with the configuration options of the V4L2 plugin.
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: dont use that
<archville> astrisk, mplayer -fs
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<thoreauputic> ahmad: apt-cache search gimp | grep brush
<thoreauputic> ;)
<pyrotic> richiefrich one sec.
<mwe> xbox_guru: put them on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ahmad> thoreauputic, : Never mind ^^
<ahmad> thoreauputic, :k
<h3h_timo> what do i use?
<ferronica> NickGarvey: i hav tu tuner pinnacle
<mwe> xbox_guru: just the last 20 lines or so if you get more errors
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2523688
<NickGarvey> ferronica: eh no idea
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: that link
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, that is the link for the picture tho
<richiefrich> pyrotic, wget http://penguinslair.dyndns.org/unball && sudo mv -v unball /usr/bin     <<--- best uncompresser
<NickGarvey> ferronica: I know nothing about tv tuners, sorry
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: you wanted to change the icon right?
<ferronica> NickGarvey: internal tv tuner and i installed KDEtv software
<pyrotic> richiefrich - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14086 -
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, yes, but it wont let me download the actual picture from the site that it gives me
<archville> Any way to put a different wallpaper for every workspace on gnome ?
<astrisk> archville, while doing that i switch to full screen but my video comes only in tiles
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: the icon should still be in the icon chooser
<gnomefreak> unless for some odd reason you deleted it
<mwe> xbox_guru: are you positive you even need to install that driver? ubuntu doesn't have one that works with your card?
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<rufus66> if i have a .deb how do I install it? i am trying to install ndisgtk
<richiefrich> pyrotic, where is your nail.zip  u must be in  that dir
<archville> astrisk, look at the mplayer --help options, maybe something helps on that.
<h3h_timo> the icon chooser?
<xbox_guru> mwe: I'm on a windows computer right now and I can't get the errors, all I remember was the last error 2 and I remember an error 127
<ferronica> Video display is not possible with the current plugin configuration. Try playing with the configuration options of the V4L2 plugin.
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, where do i go to get that?
<ferronica> HELP!
<pyrotic> richiefrich Desktop, and I was.
<NickGarvey> ferronica: did you play with the configuration options?
<astrisk> archville, can u tell me how to see the zoom output
<dizz1> ferronica: what kind of help do you need?
<richiefrich> pyrotic, sudo find / -name "nail.zip"
<archville> astrisk, i don't remember i use VLC.
<xbox_guru> mwe: I've been kinda reading online, do I to extract my kernel or something?
<ferronica> NickGarvey: which is in administarartion the multimedia system selector
<mwe> xbox_guru: huh?
<h3h_timo> !iconchooser
<ubotu> h3h_timo: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<astrisk> archville, VLC??
<mwe> xbox_guru: extract your kernel?
<xbox_guru> mwe: do I have to extract my kernel or something?
<Snake__> Hey guys, if I donate to ubuntu, will that money go to kubuntu too??
<xbox_guru> i dunno
<archville> astrisk, yes: apt-cache search VLC
<Briguy> hello, i'm having a bit of a problem installing freeciv. It can't find my GTK directory. Is GTK by default installed with Ubuntu (cause GAIM works fine), or do I have to manually install the package?
<mwe> xbox_guru: what does that mean?
<xbox_guru> mwe: nvm
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: what icon do you have now for ff
<archville> It's just another media player.
<h3h_timo> i dunno.. its the one thats default for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: is it the blue world?
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: what one are you looking for?
<gnomefreak> the red and blue one?
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, just the default one is fine
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, yeah
<rufus66> can anyone help me install ndisgtk?
<xbox_guru> mwe: let me go see if I can give you more detail on errors....
<pozdiy_> rufus66, why not to use synaptic?
<pschlesi> hi all
<mwe> xbox_guru: yeah
<ferronica> dizz1: regarding pinnacle tvtuner
<gnomefreak> ok hold on a sec let me find you some
<Briguy> is GTK installed in Ubuntu by default?
<rufus66> its not in tehre
<pyrotic> richiefrich it says it's in the usr/local/games/enemy-territory/maps
<Briguy> I can't find the package
<pschlesi> need help - md5 checksum not matching for download of ubuntu dvd iso
* gnomefreak has the devel icons for ff and tb ;)
<pozdiy_> rufus66, you can do sudo dpkg -i your.deb, but synaptic will be easier to operate
<rufus66> pozdiy_, cant find it in synaptic
<jockey23> sudo dpkg -i  ndisgtk.deb
<pozdiy_> rufus66, multiverse enabled?
<richiefrich> pyrotic, ok then u moved it
<xbox_guru> mwe: it did say a bunch of commands not found
<rufus66> pozdiy_, no idea what you are talking about so probably not
<mwe> xbox_guru: yes, like what?
<pyrotic> richiefrich k.
<Snake__> Hey guys, if I donate to ubuntu, will that money go to kubuntu too?
<pozdiy_> rufus66, does not matter, use "sudo dpkg -i"
<JBirdAngel> hello, i have a cd that has a .exe to run for windows, can i get it to run that on ubuntu? and/or how do i get ubuntu to do a picture slideshow?
<mwe> JBirdAngel: you can't
<jockey23> oops
<mwe> JBirdAngel: some exe files work with wine
<rufus66> ahh there we go, got it in synaptic
<mwe> JBirdAngel: you can't use windows programs in native linux
<ferronica> dizz1: regarding pinnacle tvtuner
<ferronica> HELP!
<ferronica> HELP!
<pozdiy_> rufus66, yes, it is under networking universe
<NickGarvey> !tell ferronica about spam
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: this better?
<gnomefreak> oops
<astrisk> archville, thnx..
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: this better http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=36589
<Snake__> :(
<Snake__> someone?
<archville> astrisk, np.
<JBirdAngel> mwe: okay can i get ubuntu to do a picture slideshow of the pictures on the cd?
<gnomefreak> JBirdAngel: openoffice.org impress
<pschlesi> need help - md5 checksum not matching for download of ubuntu dvd iso
<thon> Hi!Can someone PLEEEEAASE help me!New to linux I've now just finished installing ubuntu on my system...But the soundcard doesn't work....What to do??
<JBirdAngel> gnomefreak: okay thank you
<JBirdAngel> mwe: thank you for yoru help
<|ac3|> what is the meaning of all these different directories on a ubuntu mirror like: /pool, /indices, ...?
<mwe> JBirdAngel: yw
<gnomefreak> JBirdAngel: np
<Drac|Mac> thon, first run alsamixer and make sure it's not muted.
<astrisk> archville, can u tell me how to install flash pluggin so that flash content of site will be open?
<Snake__> If I donate to ubuntu, will that money go to kubuntu too?
<thon> Alsamixer?Where can I find that?
<Snake__> I cant seem to find a donate page for kubuntu
<NoUse> !tell thon about sound
<Drac|Mac> thon, open a terminal and type "alsamixer"
<mwe> |ac3|: it how the apt system expects the structury to look
<gnomefreak> Snake__: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<thon> Thanx...
<Snake__> gnomefreak: okay
<blaze> how to create a launcher to a C/C++ program i've just compiled?
<gnomefreak> ty Snake__
<xbox_guru> mwe: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh:line11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<gnomefreak> blaze: one you wrote?
<blaze> (i have three files, *.c, * and *.o)
<blaze> yes
<xbox_guru> mwe: and some very similar to that
<mwe> xbox_guru: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<astrisk> can any one tell me how to install flash pluggin so that flash content of site will be open?
<pschlesi> do I have to take a number here or something?
<blaze> gnomefreak, it's a simple program converting numbers
<pyrotic> richiefrich im outta here, L8R3z~
<blaze> that i can start from the terminal with ./binary
<thon> It replied that no such file or directory existed
<blaze> from the directory
<archville> astrisk, you can install it from macromedia website.
<blaze> can i make a launcher on the desktop that starts it?
<gnomefreak> blaze: right click the upper panel and choose custom launcher than in the command feild type the command it would open with  you might have to direct the launcher to open shell first tho
<francisco> hello and goodevening
<astrisk> archville, ok let me check..
<mwe> blaze: in kde you just right click the desktop. I think you can do the same in gnome
<gnomefreak> blaze: ^^^ same instructions for desktop
<gnomefreak> blaze: but remember have the launcher open terminal first
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, thanks
<archville> astrisk, http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<francisco> I hope I am in the right place
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: yw
<francisco> for some help with ubuntu
<gnomefreak> yes francisco
<pschlesi> francisco: nobody's helped me yet either
<blaze> gnomefreak, please tell me more :) let's asume that the program is "binary.c" and i have a "binary" file too
<mwe> francisco: well at least that's the topic of the channel :)
<blaze> what to type in the launcher command line?
<francisco> looking to set up network
<gnomefreak> pschlesi: the md5 isnt matching get another download
<mwe> blaze: the path to the file
<mantono> !locate
<ubotu> [locate]  a tool to find files located on your system. 'locate bash' for example will find the location of your file.
<francisco> between ubuntu and kubuntu computer
<pschlesi> gnomefreak: should I let the developers know?
<gnomefreak> pschlesi: no
<mwe> blaze: put it in ~/bin/ or sth like that
<blaze> mwe, i've done that.. and also checked the Terminal checkbox
<r0xoR> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<pschlesi> gnomefreak: will try a non-US mirror
<mwe> blaze: good
<blaze> but when i start the launcher i've just made, it starts the terminal and closes
<gnomefreak> blaze: just type the command to open in in the command line of launcher
<mrbay> hello
<blaze> i mean simultaniously :D
<mwe> blaze: the type /home/<your user>/bin/<program name>
<GraemeF> hey guys :)
<mwe> blaze: type that as the target
<thon> DracIMac: I couldnt get the alsamixer up..What to do, what to do??:)
<gnomefreak> blaze: sounds like you didnt put a hold in the program
<fourat> anyone experienced problems with SATA drives ? errors like this : ata1: command 0x25 timeout, stat 0x50 host_stat 0x4
<blaze> yes.. but in my program there is scanf
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<blaze> so it must stay till i enter a number
<blaze> ..
<gnomefreak> it should yes
<blaze> i'll try to add another scanf :D sec.
<astrisk> archville, thnx i got that...
<ferronica> HELP!
<ferronica> Video display is not possible with the current plugin configuration. Try playing with the configuration options of the V4L2 plugin.
<mwe> blaze: maybe you need gnome-terminal -e /path/to/file as target, not sure
<pete36> hello
<mwe> blaze: actually ticking run in terminal should be sufficient
<pete36> why isnt glx (nvidia) supported in dapper?
<mwe> pete36: I think it is
<jockey23> it is
<Mynthon> Hello..I'll try again!New to linux I picked up a copy of ubuntu..Looks great and acts nice, BUT...There's no sound!How do I get the damn soundcard up and running?Appreciate all the help I can get...
<pete36> yes, but it doesnt work 4 me :S (nvidia 5500)
<NickGarvey> ferronica: did you play with the plugin?
<jockey23> install restricted modules for glx to work
<pozdiy_> !tell pete36 about nvidia
<pete36> what soundcard (brand) do u have?
<blaze> strange.. it closes again :) nevermind.. i'll keep trying, 10x though :)
<NickGarvey> pschlesi: well if the checksum doesn't match, then it might not have downloaded right
<NickGarvey> pschlesi: so redownload it
<Mynthon> I'm not quite sure, but under windows it uses a opl3-driver..
<NickGarvey> pschlesi: although I didn't know ubuntu had a dvd..
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: yeah it does
<jockey23> yamah soundcard?
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: whats on it?
<jockey23> *yamaha
<Mynthon> Yes, a Yamaha!
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: same thing thats on cd only little more
<MystaMax> mwe: thanks earlier, I have soo many issues I'm just gonna start over
<xbox_guru> mwe: it says gcc is the latest version
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: same install as cd
<basti> Hello, when running Cube, I hear no sound :(
<astrisk> can any one tell me how to install the graphics driver manually?? i have VIA driver downloaded on my desktop...
<basti> Here the contents of the console:
<basti> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14088
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: just for peopel that cant add repos it has some extras from the repos on it
<NickGarvey> basti: is something else using our soundcard?
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: oh I see
<MystaMax> mwe: how do I know which kernel is the correct kernel for my server??
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: okie thank you
<gnomefreak> yw
<kevin_> Greetings, when I try to run easyubuntu, it gives 404 errors on the packages.freecontrib.org site, any ideas why? I've even tried the Nightly Snapshot and still same problem.
<basti> NickGarvey, maybe, yes. But my soundcard should support that.
<basti> When listening to music, I also hear GAIMs sound
<gordonjcp> hello
<gordonjcp> how do I get options other than 60Hz for my screen refresh rate?
<xbox_guru> mwe: any ideas?
<gordonjcp> NVidia Geforce 4, using NVidia drivers
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MystaMax> anyone know how i can make sure i load the right SMP kernel for my server?
<ompaul> gordonjcp, ^^^ that line up a couple
<Mynthon> Jockey23?
<gordonjcp> ompaul: great
<gordonjcp> I'd need a web browser for that
<gordonjcp> ... for which I'd need a usable X
<astrisk>  can any one tell me how to install the graphics driver manually?? i have VIA driver downloaded on my desktop...
<ompaul> gordonjcp, no
<ompaul> gordonjcp,  >> apt-get install lynx <<< that is a browser
<NickGarvey> x
<gordonjcp> or indeed links
<basti> NickGarvey,  any other idea?
<gordonjcp> good point, I can just pop open another screen on this 'ere netbsd box
<NickGarvey> basti: no idea, that problem happens with me and I have never looked more into it
<kevin_> anyone else been having these problems connecting to packages.freecontrib.org lately? It's been like this for over a week for me.
<EvilIdler> Hey, all
<NickGarvey> basti: I generally kill whatever else is using it
<gordonjcp> ompaul: thanks
<ompaul> gordonjcp, np
<gordonjcp> ompaul: I must be tired or something, I'd have seen that a mile off any other time ;-
<basti> :(
<Mynthon> Still no sound in my f******g soundcard!WHY?Help..
<pschlesi> bye all - going to have to download it at school
<astrisk>  can any one tell me how to install the graphics driver manually?? i have VIA driver downloaded on my desktop...plz..
<pschlesi> too slow here at work
<Drac|Mac> how can I echo the current time and date in a terminal?
<marcie> When looking for drivers for my printer, ubuntu suggests about 10 of them...how does one find the correct one?
<tokeman> Mynthon do you know what sound card you have?
<EvilIdler> Anyone experienced the Jabber daemon randomly stopping? I can't find any hints in my logs as to why it should
<Seveas> Drac|Mac, date
<ompaul> Mynthon, I can't say this will work, but try it, start a terminal, from the menu, Applicaitons. Accessories, Terminal, in the terminal run the command >>alsamixer<< and make sure nothing is muted
<Mynthon> Tokeman: Yamaha opl3-based...
<pozdiy_> !tell Mynthon about sound
<tokeman> same problem i had
<Drac|Mac> Seveas, oh. :P
<crimsun> Mynthon: lsmod |grep ^snd_opl3sa2
<tokeman> Mynthon i ended up going to a PCI ess type card
<astrisk> hello any one please help me to install my graphics driver..
<marcie> help please with my printer driver
<tokeman> Mynthon do you have your ALSA drivers loaded?
<ahmad> Anybody know of a good music player for ubuntu????
<ompaul> marcie, what printer is it?
<chicken_Fire> ahmad, amarok!
<Mynthon> Ompaul: When I do that it replies that no such program exists....Hmmm
<ahmad> chicken_Fire, : Is it in Synaptic?
<Drac|Mac> ahmad, I've never been let down by good ol' xmms, but amarok is pretty good.
<marcie> ompaul: Hi again...its a Lexmark Oprata E310 black and white laser printer
<Mynthon> Tokeman: What's an alsa-driver?
<chicken_Fire> should be ahmad
<ahmad> chicken_Fire, : Thanks man :D i will try it
<crimsun> Mynthon: type the command I gave you into a Terminal, and tell me the result
<marcie> ompaul: Optra...
<tokeman> Mynthon they are the base drivers for all know soundf cards to ubuntu
<crysalis> ok i just booted up ubuntu on my ibook G3 & for some reason the function of CAPS Lock is inverted..it needs to be on for characters to be lowercase & off to be all uppercase..how can i fix this?
<graft> why is xmms so popular?
<Mynthon> Crimsun: Here goes..
<graft> it's so dang basic
<crimsun> graft: basic is not necessarily bad.
<tokeman> Mynthon look for ALSA sypnatic package manager
<EvilIdler> graft: Basic is good :)
<graft> i take it you're using twm, then?
<Mynthon> Tokeman: Where do I get them from?I'm completly new to linux, but know my way around a computer
<tokeman> In sypnatic package manager**
<EvilIdler> graft: I go even more basic on Windows - just Foobar (skinless)
<EvilIdler> graft: KDE with no effects
<Drac|Mac> okay, two more questions: 1. How do I write a single line to a file via bash? 2. How do I tell bash to read the first line from said file?
<crimsun> graft: no, my brain interfaces with Xlib directly.
<the_mr_bong_show> im bored with ubuntu can some one help me how do i get games for ubuntu
<graft> crimsun: hehe
<Daskies> the_mr_bong_show, Applications > Add Application
<graft> crimsun: so i guess you don't need those psychedelic xmms visualization plugins, then
<tokeman> Mynthon click on system >adminastration >synaptic package manager
<Mynthon> Crimsun: It seems nothing happend there either...
<idefix_> why does my html-page not display umlauts above my letters?
<pozdiy_> !tell Mynthon about synaptic
<xbox_guru> can anyone in here help me build a driver?
<crimsun> Mynthon: what does ``sudo modprobe snd_opl3sa2'' return?
<DBO> xbox_guru, what driver?
<blaze> mwe, i've figured out the problem with the launcher
<Mynthon> Tokeman: Now I've started that..
<blaze> when i was browsing for the directory
<blaze> and chose it
<xbox_guru> DBO: a wireless usb network adapter
<blaze> it hadn't put slash in the directory name
<ompaul> marcie, do this, from the menu, System Administration Printing, then it should be easy enough to say local printer and work from there
<blaze> because it had a space
<blaze> and now everything works :)
<marcie> ompaul...ok thanks
<NoobThatNeedsHel> my applications cannot access the internet
<DBO> xbox_guru, sorry, I have about wireless knowledge as a retarded monkey...
<xbox_guru> dbo: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_hostif.php?hostif=USB&zoek=Show
<xbox_guru> the driver is thet
<xbox_guru> *there
<xbox_guru> DBO: all I need to do is put it all together
<xbox_guru> into a .ko file
<DBO> xbox_guru, ok, which one?
<Mynthon> Crimsun: Password?
<ompaul> Mynthon, your own
<marcie> ompaul: It gives me the choice of at least ten drivers...none of them related to my printer (where i ran into trouble before). Should i just pick at random and see what works?
<the_mr_bong_show> !games
<ubotu> games is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<pyrotic> GAHHH IM GOING INSANE!!!!!.... aMSN's sounds don't work!~~~~~~~~~~~
<xbox_guru> the netgear wg111v2  realtek chip
<NoobThatNeedsHel> i need help
<xbox_guru> go to netgear, wg111v2
<xbox_guru> the first one
<ompaul> marcie, I see it there are a lot of them, you are running 5.10 I take it
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<EvilIdler> marcie: Which printer do you have?
<Mynthon> Ompaul: It won't let me write anything in the window..
<ompaul> Mynthon, scroll
<ompaul> Mynthon, sorry got confused
<the_mr_bong_show> !porn
<ubotu> the_mr_bong_show: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<the_mr_bong_show> lol
<xbox_guru> dbo:  ftp://152.104.238.194/cn/wlan/rtl8187l/linux26x-8187(110).zip, the ftp site of the driver
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<marcie> yes i'm running that version. I have a Lexmark Optra E310 printer. It's a black and white laser printer, desk size
<NoobThatNeedsHel> My application "Cedega" needs to verify its key but it sayst that it is unable to connect to the internet
<tokeman> lol@MrBong
<pyrotic> aMSN Sounds do not work. that's as thourough as I can get.. :|
<xbox_guru> ftp://152.104.238.194/cn/wlan/rtl8187l/linux26x-8187(110).zip , the ftp site
<Mynthon> Ompaul: Scroll where?
<ompaul> Mynthon, are you the first user on that machine?
<NoobThatNeedsHel> can anyone see this message?
<marcie> i can see it
<NoobThatNeedsHel> k
<ompaul> !patience
<pyrotic> yes noobthatneedshel
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<DBO> xbox_guru, what happens when you run the build script?
<EvilIdler> marcie: Lexmarks are notoriously difficult, sadly :/   - If it was a Canon, chances are you'd find a close enough match
<Mynthon> Ompaul: The one and only...:)
<xbox_guru> dbo: it comes up with errors
<DBO> xbox_guru, put the errors in pastebin please
<xbox_guru> gcc -3.4: command not found
<marcie> Seems to be i have a lot of painful  hardware in moving to linux :-)
<ompaul> Mynthon, okay when you ran the command that crimsun gave you, it asked you for a password, you should be able to click into that window and type your password
<KenSentMe>  hi, does anyone know why i can't use ALT+130 to write an e with a ' in Openoffice?
<pyrotic> ...awaits assitance as patience is a virtue that he forgets to use...
<NoobThatNeedsHel> so how come "Cedega" cannot verify its key and says that it can not connect to the internet?
<ompaul> marcie, your printer is there it just needs to be scrolled down to it, its a long way off
<xbox_guru> dbo: I'm on a windows computer, what I'm trying to do is install the adapter drivers on my computer upstairs to get the internet
<metatux> hi Rob
<Mynthon> Ompaul: I've typed my password but it replies that it is wrong...
<DBO> xbox_guru, ok, let me find out where its doing that
<EvilIdler> marcie: Had printer pain frequently because grandpa keeps buying the cheapest he can find for his Ubuntu box :P
<ompaul> Mynthon, then it is wrong, go again is caps lock on or some such?
<marcie> ompaul: Ah ok I didn't see one of the menus...
<metatux> lilo need a short talk in a query. is that ok?
<Mynthon> Ompaul:I'll try once more..
<xbox_guru> dbo: are you able to build it...
<pozdiy_> xbox_guru, have you checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<DBO> xbox_guru, did you extract the two other tar.gz's in the first tar?
<NoobThatNeedsHel> please help me :)
<pyrotic> Root@ubuntu = <" sudo -i "> | Put in password | <"exit"> to exit
<xbox_guru> dbo: yes
<ompaul> EvilIdler, that printer is in there :-)
<NoUse> !tell NoobThatNeedsHel about helpme
<marcie> What is a PPD file?
<Mynthon> Ompaul:FATAL module snd:opl3sa2 not found
<ompaul> crimsun, :-) ^^^
<EvilIdler> ompaul: That's rare :)
<crimsun> Mynthon: snd_opl3sa2, not snd:opl3sa2
* pyrotic taps his foot...
<the_mr_bong_show> !lesbians
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, the_mr_bong_show
<EvilIdler> PPD is sorta the driver file
<marcie> Looks good to do...thanks
<NoUse> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<NoobThatNeedsHel> ok, my Application, specifically "Cedega" needs to authenticate a key but is unable to do so because it says that it cannot connect to the internet
<Mynthon> Crimsun: I feel like an idiot...I'll try that
<NoobThatNeedsHel> how to i fix this
<the_mr_bong_show> sorry
<NoUse> NoobThatNeedsHel do you connect through a proxy?
<NoobThatNeedsHel> i have a router, but no proxy
<outlawcrook> Hello everyone
<pyrotic> Hello
<xbox_guru> dbo: then i cd to the ieee... file, and run the make clean;clean, that's when I get the errors
<NoUse> NoobThatNeedsHel and you can connect to the internet with other apps?
<mirak> I need to use debuild to compile a source package ?
<NoobThatNeedsHel> firefox
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<DBO> xbox_guru, yeah, im looking
<DBO> xbox_guru, are you in dapper?
<DBO> (it works for me btw)
<outlawcrook> I have a ? if anyone is free
<outlawcrook> to answer
<brokengun> I am running ubuntu on my ibook, i need to know how to enable it so I can right click because I only have one button
<xbox_guru> dbo, no I'm running breezy
* pyrotic Jams out to 'Squizz xL 48, on XM Radio'
<Lemino> i have this issue with kopete...
<DBO> "sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc"
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<DBO> xbox_guru, ^^
<NoobThatNeedsHel> so could this be some problem with permisions?
<NoUse> NoobThatNeedsHel I think this is something you have to ask cedega about
<Lemino> I don't seem to have the N/A-option in MSN. why is this?
<NoobThatNeedsHel> k
<NoobThatNeedsHel> thanks anyway
<Mynthon> Crimsun: Now, when I hit return it jsut replied nothing and jumped a line down...
<siofwolves> hi SamPresle
<SamPresle> hi there
<crimsun> Mynthon: great. What's the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards''?
<pyrotic> aMSN Sounds do not work. (Very specific, Very informative, and completely on the topic)
<outlawcrook> How can i get my video card to work with Ubuntu it is a nivia 600GT?
<ompaul> !tell outlawcrook about nvidia
<brokengun> does anyone know of a good wiki for the PPC version of Ubuntu
<outlawcrook> comes up with such bad graphics i cant see anything
<brokengun> so i wouldn't need to ask as many questions here lol
<ompaul> outlawcrook, have a look at the message from the bot ubotu
<outlawcrook> k thanks
<SamPresle> siofwolves how can i get unbuntu linux on this box?
<NoUse> brokengun is the official wiki not sufficient?
<ompaul> brokengun, wiki.ubuntu.com
<brokengun> i dont think it is... lol
<ubuntu-noob> i am running dapper 32 on an AMD64 machine. I am having no luck installing IE6 in wine, I have tried winehq, franks corner and ubuntu forum howtos. Is this a bug?
<SamPresle> siofwolves you there?
<Mynthon> Crimsun: A whole lot of yamaha and opl3...You want the exact phrase?
<ompaul> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq ). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
* pyrotic 's aMSN Sounds do not work and needs help fixing them...
<crimsun> Mynthon: pastebin it.
<siofwolves> SamPresle, http://www.ubuntu.com/
<DBO> oops, ompaul fast on the newsflashes
<ompaul> DBO, :)
<Mynthon>   Crimsun: ] : OPL3SA2 - Yamaha OPL3-SA23
<Mynthon>                      Yamaha OPL3-SA23 at 0x100, irq 11, dma 1&3
<xbox_guru> dbo: brb
<ubuntu-noob> thanks
<pyrotic> !tell mynthon about paste-bin
<pyrotic> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<ompaul> pyrotic, please wait some time before asking again, there is no one at this time with those skills
<bluefoxicy> ubotu:  exec shield
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bluefoxicy
<Mynthon> Crimsun: Did I do that right?
<ompaul> pyrotic, it was 2 lines that is the max
<pyrotic> ompaul sorry...
<ompaul> pyrotic, you did not know :-) don't worry about it
<boudewijn> i did everything you said but still no glx with dapper :S
<crimsun> Mynthon: essentially, but I would have preferred pastebin. No big deal.
<pyrotic> ompaul Been in and out all day trying to ask the same question... getting frusterated is all. and about the pastebin, you are correct, I didn't know about it..
<crimsun> Mynthon: pastebin the output from ``amixer -c0''
<ompaul> boudewijn, there is a dapper channel please ask there, #ubnuntu+1
<NeoGeo64> Help, flash movies have no sound in Firefox.
<boudewijn> ompaul, thnx
<ompaul> pyrotic, I don't do any of that stuff so I have no ideas about it
<ompaul> boudewijn, that would be #ubuntu+1 *typo
<Mynthon> Crimsun: Now I feel like an idiot again, cause I don't know what pastebin is...I've been a mac/windows user until today...
<crimsun> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<tokeman> NeoGeo64 do you have sound on other apps?
<NeoGeo64> yes
<boudewijn> ompaul, thnx again :)
<dashriKe> just as a check, if I set about 15 GB for my ubuntu partition, I want about 8 GB /, 6GB /home, and 1GB swap ?
<xbox_guru> dbo: it says gcc is the satest version
<FliesLikeABrick> sounds like a fine setup dashriKe
<pyrotic> bah...
<xbox_guru> *latest
<pyrotic> any sound guru's ?
<DBO> "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<soundray> dashriKe: 8GB is plenty for /, you could get away with less.
<NeoGeo64> anyone know?
<NoUse> NeoGeo64 edit /etc/firfox/firefoxrc and chose DSP to 'alsa' and see if that works
<xbox_guru> dbo: I already did that
<dashriKe> I am linux nub, just want something that will work
<EvilIdler> dashriKe: I've got 8GB / (which translates to /var and /usr too), and it's plenty
<DBO> xbox_guru, did it install?
<ompaul> pyrotic, if you want to give it a rest for 5 minutes I'll see if I can get something for you
<xbox_guru> dbo: i did it twice or 3 times
<pozdiy_> !tell pyrotic about sound
<DBO> xbox_guru, try doing the make commands again
<Mynthon> Crimsun: It printed a whole lot of stuff...How can I show u?I don't know how to "pastebin"..
<dashriKe> k, going for reformat, wish me luck :P
<crimsun> Mynthon: paste the output onto that Web site and tell me the url of your paste
<xbox_guru> I typed make clean, and it made something, then II typed make and it came up with the same error
<xbox_guru> *errors
<SamPresle> brb
<Mynthon> Crimsun: What website?
<crimsun> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<DBO> xbox_guru, "sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<crimsun> ^^^^ Mynthon
<tokeman> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fourat> anyone experienced problems with SATA drives ? errors like this : ata1: command 0x25 timeout, stat 0x50 host_stat 0x4
<Mynthon> Crimsun: I am so sorry, but I think I'm a little dense here...
<crimsun> Mynthon: in a Web browser, go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<crimsun> Mynthon: take the output from the command I gave you, and paste it into the text entry field, then click Send
<soundray> Mynthon: and make sure you read everything that's being said in the channel.
<ompaul> Mynthon, go to the site https://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and pop your data in there, then you will be given a url for the page after you submit bring that back here :)
<crimsun> Mynthon: then tell me the url
<NickGarvey> Mynthon: you are getting a lot of attention ;)
<xbox_guru> dbo:it still says gcc is latest version
<paniq> hum
<paniq> when i boot, the loopback ethernet device isnt enabled by default
<paniq> what shall i do about that?
<NickGarvey> paniq: how do you know its not started? it really really should be
<DBO> xbox_guru, ok, I dont know, it compiles just dandy for me....  I can help you later tonight (dinner time) but for now try to get someone else to help you (aka ask again)
<ompaul> paniq, s/q/c/ :-) have you more than one ethernet? check it out in menu system - administration - networking
<Mynthon> I'm so sorry!! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14089
<soundray> paniq, it's normally configured from /etc/network/interfaces
<xbox_guru> dbo, can you send the built driver to me in an email
<DBO> xbox_guru, nope, I dont have the same kernel as you
<Virono> i have a problem with resolution settings.. i fixed it for desktop, it is ok with 1024x768  .. but the logon screen is ugly and crooked, how to fix it like desktop resolution ?
<outlawcrook> is my cpu a 386 686 or k7
<xbox_guru> dbo, alright
<outlawcrook> its a 64 bit amd
<soundray> outlawcrook: it's a k8 then
<P0ldy> outlawcrook, use k7 if you aren't installing 64bit
<Virono> anyone ?
<Virono> it is gdm i guess
<Virono> so hgow to fix gdm
<crimsun> Mynthon: does the following command give you audible volume? ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<outlawcrook> just doing the read me for getting my video card going right
<soundray> Virono: you have to fix /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ompaul> Virono, well then try >>sudo dpk-reconfigure gdm<<
<astrisk> hi can any one tel me how to install the graphics driver, i have downloaded it(its of VIA)
<outlawcrook> i installed the 64bit version of Ubuntu
<soundray> Virono, have you seen the wiki page:
<soundray> !tell Virono about fixres
<ubuntu-noob> i am amazed how stable XGL is already
<DBO> ubuntu-noob, novell isnt bad at what they do =)
<outlawcrook> this is what i am reading
<ompaul> ubuntu-noob, xgl is dapper please continue that chat in #ubuntu+1 the dapper channel
<NickGarvey> ubuntu-noob: a lot of interest = a lot of work put into it ;)
<outlawcrook> Once the search is complete find linux-restricted-modules-386 (or linux-restricted-modules-686 linux-restricted-modules-k7 if you are running the 686 or k7 kernel) in the list and mark it for installation the same way as before.
<astrisk> any one plz tell me....
<soundray> ubuntu-noob: go to #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-xgl to discuss
<Mynthon> Crimsun: HALLELUJAH!!!!
<Virono> thanx soundry
<slackern> !via
<ubotu> slackern: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu-noob> where is dapper?
<soundray> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq ). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<outlawcrook> so i do the K7 ??
<mythica> can someone help me install my webcam?
<mythica> i have successfully installed the qc-usb-source
<mythica> and can modprobe the quickcam module
<mythica> and when i run lsusb it shows the camera
<Mynthon> Crimsun: So now it's working??:)
<astrisk> slackern, ya its of VIA which belong to MSI family
<mythica> but I  have no idea what to do now?
<mythica> /dev/video0 is bound to my tv-ard
<mythica> tv-card*
<slackern> astrisk: sorry was just using !via to see if the bot could say something of interest about it.
<paniq> well the thing is
<GlassCasket> Yo
<paniq> when i boot, lo is off
<paniq> i have to ifconfig lo up
<GlassCasket> What's the difference between the Ubuntu instalation CD and the DVD?
<crimsun> Mynthon: yes, it works fine. Now type this in a Terminal: echo snd-opl3sa2 |sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<soundray> mythica: start a program that opens video devices, e.g. xawtv or gqcam
<paniq> can somebody paste his /etc/network/interfaces please?
<astrisk> slackern, cant u tell me abt installing graphics driver
<NickGarvey> clausen: I asked the same thing!  the dvd has a lot of repositories and stuff on it, if you have internet access then I wouldn't bother with the dvd
<NoUse> GlassCasket the DVD is both a live CD and an install CD
<astrisk> slackern,plz
<iNiku> GlassCasket: the DVD is live + install
<iNiku> ah
<soundray> mythica: read the respective man pages to see how you tell the programs about your device
<slackern> astrisk: I have a ati card myself so i only know about those
<GlassCasket> Oh, so the DVD dosen't include any additional software?
<NoUse> GlassCasket it might, I'm not sure
<astrisk> slackern, ok
<astrisk> slackern, thnx...
<soundray> mythica: the device would be /dev/video1 if everything has worked (it seems so from what you are saying)
<slackern> astrisk: i'll check the forums and the wiki to see if i can find something that might help you.
<GlassCasket> Thanks
<Corin_777> need some help...
<Corin_777> how do u configure network cards after install?
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<dekela> Hey people
<rsousa> good night all
<Mynthon> Crimsun: How do I get the I ??
<megaman123> hi all...trying to run this patch and i get the following error "cant find file to patch at input line 3
<outlawcrook> lol well i am downloading something will see what it al does
<outlawcrook> lol
<mythica> soundray, yeah it is dev/video1
<soundray> Corin_777: System-Administration-Networking
<dekela> anybody update his dapper today?>
<crimsun> Mynthon: come again?
<sonasks> how to force the owner of a file? i mean, i have a dir, in which script pts a file with owner root, and i want to change thid owner to apache
<dekela> My sound is screwed up...
<sonasks> everytime the file is changed, the permissions changed
<crimsun> Mynthon: oh, the |  ? That's a pipe character. Shift+backslash.
<ompaul> dekela, dapper in the channel #ubuntu+1 thanks
<Corin_777> and from there its obvious?
<iNiku> sonasks: you need to ru nthe script as apache
<Corin_777> its a Gigabyte 802.11g PCI WLAN(IEEE 802.11g Wireless Card.)
<Mynthon> Crimsun: You must think I am a complete Idiot!Thanks once again
<crimsun> Mynthon: np
<Corin_777> want to use it on wifi...
<sonasks> i know, but it can`t
<dekela> Sorry
<iNiku> sonasks: you shouldn't run stuff as root anyway, unless you absolutely have to
<ompaul> !tell  Corin_777 about ndiswrapper
<sonasks> i absolutely have to
<P0ldy> outlawcrook, you should use linux-image-amd64 if you want a 64bit kernel.  the others should work (i686, k7), but they're 32bit
<slackern> astrisk: could you say something more about your via card, what type/name it has or something?
<Corin_777> "buggy"... why not use native support...?
<sonasks> i just want to know is it doable
<ompaul> sonasks, not on ubuntu you don't
<soundray> Corin_777: does it have native support?
<ompaul> !tell sonasks about root
<rsousa> my mic doesnt work. how can i fix it? further, the phone doesnt cut the sound from the main speaker. how come??
<outlawcrook> i have the ubuntu 64 bit installed already :)
<iNiku> sonasks: then have the script chown the files it puts there
<Mynthon> echo snd-opl3sa2 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<outlawcrook> just trying to get video card up and going had to pull it and stick in another older card i had in
<Samuli^> sonask, have you tried chown yet?
<iNiku> sonasks: what's the script doing?
<Corin_777> soundray, dont know...
<GlassCasket> Is there a hardware supported list for Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<burzum> ive installed dapper flight 7, when the final version is released have i to reinstall the whole system or can i upgrade everything somehow?
<Samuli^> but I guess that's not working either.
<GlassCasket> I'd like to know if my wireless router is suppsoer :D
<ompaul> honk|afk, please do not change your nick do >>/away reason<< telling 734 people your away is pointless and that will notify anyone who wants you that your away for whatever reason
<sonasks> jesus... i know chown... i just want to know can i force some umask on a directory
<slackern> burzum: no, just keep running the updates.
<Samuli^> burzum, I think you're keeping up with the current system with standard updates.
<soundray> Corin_777: does the card show up in the dialog under Sys-Admin-Networking?
<iNiku> sonasks: not on a directory, but you can set umask in the script. however that won't change the file ownership, just the permissions
<burzum> slackern, thank you, samuli too
* Urden slaps SamPresle around a bit with a large trout
<honk|afk> fien.
<burzum> slackern, i hope its going to be more stable, dapper flight 7 is very unstable :/
<pozdiy_> GlassCasket, http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<sixtymhz> ompaul : he is away... please msg him directly because the 700+ people here dont care to read that :)
<Mynthon> Crimsun: It replied "snd - opl3sa2
<slackern> burzum: unstable how? it's stable here if im not using ati's own drivers.
<Corin_777> soundray, dunno not my pc :o
<sixtymhz> Dapper is very unstable.
<megaman123> ok ... a simpler question: ubuntu comes with vdr 1.3.x and i want to update it to 1.4 ... i download the files and then what ??
<slackern> burzum: actuall we should move to the channel #ubuntu+1 for dapper talk.
<crimsun> Mynthon: that should have been a continuous string: "snd-opl3sa2"
<soundray> Corin_777: what are you actually trying to do on not-your-own-PC?
<bluefoxicy> does anyone know how to change GTK+ theme colors?  I haven't been able to do this, someone told me there's some way... I like Ubuntulooks but it's a really ugly color
<Corin_777> soundray, trying to get a friends network card working
<NeoGeo64> help, I'm looking for w32codecs
<P0ldy> bluefoxicy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694
<Mynthon> Crimsun: Yup!
<bluefoxicy> P0ldy:  thanks.
<burzum> slackern, ok
<soundray> Corin_777: do you have that machine in front of you?
<crimsun> Mynthon: then you're all set
<Corin_777> no
<ompaul> Corin_777, if it did not work out of the box then ndiswrapper is the way to get it to work
<Corin_777> ok
<Mynthon> Crimsun: I'm all set? So now it works?
<bluefoxicy> P0ldy:  another good one is fixing the damn balloon pop-ups; I've changed themes and everything and they're still brown.  >:|
<sixtymhz> Check PM NeoGeo64
<Corin_777> ill tell him to give it a go
<ompaul> !tell Corin_777 about ndiswrapper
<Corin_777> !tell ompaul omg already been !told that once :P
<Corin_777> by you in fact :P
<ompaul> Corin_777, give him the url you  have
<Corin_777> i have :P
<P0ldy> bluefoxicy, try System > Prefs > Theme > Theme Details > Window Border
<NoobThatNeedsHel> no application besides mozila firefox can access the internet
<NoobThatNeedsHel> how do i fix this
<soundray> NoobThatNeedsHel: are you behind a firewall?
<bluefoxicy> P0ldy:  tried that, it doesn't help.  You know how update manager spits out a balloon that says "New updates are available"?  That is always brown no matter what you do.
<NoobThatNeedsHel> i never installed one
<NoobThatNeedsHel> how do i find out if i have one
<soundray> NoobThatNeedsHel: is there one in your LAN?
<crimsun> Mynthon: yes.
<NoobThatNeedsHel> router?
#ubuntu 2006-05-21
<soundray> NoobThatNeedsHel: possibly
<P0ldy> bluefoxicy, Yes, I know what you're talking about... there's nothing to update on my PC right now so I don't have access to it.
<bluefoxicy> P0ldy:  rhythmbox, and skip through songs.
<Mynthon> Crimsun: Do I have to reboot?Cause there's still no sound.....:(
<NoobThatNeedsHel> so how do i fix it. I have Netgear
<soundray> NoobThatNeedsHel: what's an example for an application that won't work
<soundray> ?
<bluefoxicy> P0ldy:  when it plays a new song it does the same thing.. heh.
<Rakel_23> buenas noches
<NoobThatNeedsHel> bit torrent, Cedega authentication process
<GlassCasket> Is there a hardware supported list for Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<GlassCasket> Is there a hardware supported list for Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<GlassCasket> I'd like to know if my wireless router is suppsoer :D
<GlassCasket> Sorry
<NoobThatNeedsHel> both have no connection
<jonuk> Question:  I'm trying to install Ubuntu 5.10.  When it gets to the stage where it is "Starting Partitioner", it gets 100% and then goes to a blue screen and hangs there.  If I hit Ctrl+C, it starts the partitioner again and hangs at 52% everytime.
<harfooz> hi all. I posted a dapper problem in #ubuntu+1, but thought it may be someone here that could check something for me. Has anyone got dapper and mozilla-acroread installed?
<NoobThatNeedsHel> soundray: you still there
<namit> hey ubuntu rocks
<sixtymhz> GlassCasket : http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HCL
<bluefoxicy> P0ldy:  also that forum thread yo ugave me doesn't have it there.
<soundray> NoobThatNeedsHel: can you ping www.ubuntulinux.org?
<NoobThatNeedsHel> i will try
<jonuk> I'm pretty positive it has something to do with my hard drives (first one in particular).  I have 2 hard drives.  One is a 40GB hard drive with Windows installed on it.  The second is a brand new 250 GB hard drive with entirely unallocated space.
<sixtymhz> harfooz : I do, why
<ompaul> jonuk have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions  or wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge no promises but you might strike it lucky
<kevin_> Just to let you all know, easyubuntu's repositories have been down for over a week, so don't bother trying
<harfooz> in breezy, when I would browse to a .pdf, acroread would open within firefox. However with dapper, the plugin doesn't seem to be working: when I browse to a .pdf in firefox, I am given the choice to open it with the default viewer.
<bluefoxicy> P0ldy:  I want to use Ubuntu's default theme, but not have it be brown..... (Ubuntu:  Linux for Blind People)
<darich> question how do I get Beagle to index my windows partitions
<sixtymhz> harfooz : lemmie try.
<ompaul> jonuk, sata and ide?
<NoobThatNeedsHel> no, i can't
<NoobThatNeedsHel> wait
<NoobThatNeedsHel> typo
<jonuk> ompaul: IDE
<outlawcrook> man if these files dont get smaller i wil not be able to get them all :(
<Mynthon> Crimsun; Thanks for all your help!Thanks a million...Not so many people I know who could have helped me here in Oslo
<harfooz> sixtymhz: in other words, acroread functions as expected on local files, but mozilla-acroread isn't working when I browse to a .pdf.
<NoobThatNeedsHel> yes, i can ping ubuntulinux.org
<crimsun> Mynthon: you'd be surprised, actually.
<outlawcrook> i have direcway and will get hit with there fair acces policy
<sixtymhz> harfooz : works for me.
<paniq> can somebody paste his /etc/network/interfaces please?
<sixtymhz> Works in Firefox.
<harfooz> dang it.
<Mynthon> Crimsun: Oh?
<ompaul> jonuk, make sure you have themn set as master and slave and work from there
<sixtymhz> Try reinstalling it
<crimsun> Mynthon: quite a few Ubuntu users in Oslo, I'm sure.
<NoobThatNeedsHel> soundray: i can ping that site
<NoobThatNeedsHel> it works
<harfooz> so acroread opens within (is "swallowed" in) Firefox?
<soundray> NoobThatNeedsHel: I think the programs you mentioned open inbound ports on your machine. You may have to open them explicitly in your router config.
<jonuk> ompaul: Yes, I have the jumper for the 40GB set as Master and the 250GB set as Slave
<soundray> NoobThatNeedsHel: can you be a bit more patient please.
<Mynthon> Crimsun: Probably:) But should I reboot?
<harfooz> sixtymhz: was there any additional config that I should do?
<NoobThatNeedsHel> yes, sry
<jonuk> ompaul:  I want to leave the 40GB as is, and partition off part of the 250GB drive for Linux
<ompaul> jonuk, no cable select, and make sure that the cd is master on ide 2 (assuming that it is on ide 2)
<sixtymhz> harfooz : Not that I know of.  I just apt-get installed.
<Nameless`> someone willing to explain a bit how chmod works? i cannot see teh logic into it :/
<NoobThatNeedsHel> i will try opening inbound ports now, brb
<namit> i will explain chmod
<Nameless`> <o>
<XamDM> good n8
<Nameless`> i fail to understand how it knows what user i try to give what specific rights to a dir for example
<Abountu> how can I get and install  JRE 5
<Abountu> ?
<namit> why what is wrong wit it
<sixtymhz> harfooz : sudo apt-get install mozilla-acroread --reinstall
<soundray> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<harfooz> hmmm....I wonder what I've missed.
<P0ldy> bluefoxicy, Sorry about that.  What about 'Controls' in the Themes dialog.  It changes all colors, but you might not find a theme you like there.  Not sure how to roll your own, but there's always gnome-look.org
<namit> well chmod os linked in with also the owner and group
<namit> do you uderstand the 755?
<i_like_my_bike> i have sony vaio with a docking station with dvd and floopy how do i mount them?
<crimsun> mythica: no need.
<crimsun> mythica: err, sorry.
<Nameless`> means owner rwe / group re and public re
<mythica> i got it working :)
<Nameless`> but how does it know which is the owner?
<mythica> used xawtv -c /dev/video1
<soundray> mythica: glad it worked
<Nameless`> and it is possible to have multiple owners?
<namit> no just goups
<harfooz> sixtymhz: here's what I'm seeing -- http://penguinsolutions.org/screenshots/Screenshot.png
<bluefoxicy> P0ldy:  thanks, you don't know what I'm after though.  I know someone who edits a configuration file that changes only the colors of the controls, while you use the exact same theme.  He's not around though... heh.
<marcie> Hi...another driver question. I have a tape drive for backup...i checked the Wiki but there is nothing on them
<Nameless`> namit but suppose i got User A of Group A and user B of Group B and i want them both to be capable to alter a directory/file
<marcie> Or i'm putting in the wrong key words
<Nameless`> thats not possible?
<P0ldy> bluefoxicy, Yeah, I was searching around in ~ for specific conf files for it, but came up short.  I'm still new to it meself.
<ompaul> marcie, check out the command tar
<namit> add user A and user B to same group
<mythica> soundray, yeah thanks fella
<kbrooks> kevin_:
<bluefoxicy> P0ldy:  alright, thanks though.  I'll keep looking.
<marcie> ompaul: in the wiki?
<Nameless`> its possible to have users to be part of multiple groups?
<P0ldy> bluefoxicy, hope you find it, I'm interested in that too
<kbrooks> kevin_: don't say to the channel to not bother "trying" EU
<bluefoxicy> P0ldy:  nods.
<namit> why can you not add yourself to another goup?
<marcie> Thanks again
<slackern> Nameeater: yes
<Nameless`> i fail to see logic as i'm more used todo user permissions via w2k
<slackern> sorry Nameless`
<brokengun> if i modify a config file or something do i have to restart for the changes to happen?
<Nameless`> hmmm i see
<kevin_> kbrooks, why? what if other people have the same problem? They won't know what's wrong.
<ompaul> marcie, on the command line more so, >>man tar<< or get a "tape faq" if there is one on the wiki (don't know or out of mr google) the tar command stands for tape archive
<namit> *group
<namit> yes it is
<namit> look at `id group`
<slackern> Nameless`: just try typing groups in a termnial with your user and you see which groups you are a member of.
<Nameless`> hmm
<slackern> Nameless`: that might show you the logic :)
<sixtymhz> harfooz : Check PM
<Nameless`> thats cool
<graveson> is there a howto on keyboard shortcuts etc out there
<iNiku> Nameless`: the way it works is that each directory or file can have three sets of permissions. one for the owner (of which there can only be one), one for the group (of whic hthere can also only be one) and one for all the others. you set the owner and group with chown and the permissions with chmod, but you knew that
<Nameless`> thats going to be a messy thing :P
<iNiku> the important thing to realize is that a user can be a member in several groups
<harfooz> sixtymhz: what's PM?
<harfooz> permissions?
<NoobThatNeedsHel> soundray: how do i make this change with my router?
<Nameless`> oki getting wiser now :P
<iNiku> so for your case with users A and B, add both users to group C, make the directory group C and make the permissions 775
<kbrooks> kevin_: because !automati says its unsafe, and by announcing that people shouldn't try EU just because "EU's repos" have been down, it leaves people with almost nothing
<Nameless`> ok /me is going to test stuff :D
<kbrooks> !automatix*
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kbrooks
<sixtymhz> harfooz : did you do 'sudo apt-get install acroread' ?
<harfooz> yeah -- I did it first.
<JoshRA> why is DVD playback slow?
<JoshRA> Lagged etc
<kevin_> !automatix
<hyphenated> JoshRA: because your DMA settings are wrong?
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<sixtymhz> harfooz : did you do anything else afterwards?
<kevin_> !automatix*
<ubotu> kevin_: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<harfooz> apt-get install acroread-plugins
<ompaul> kbrooks, kevin_ please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic this channel is far to busy for that
<i_like_my_bike> How Do I mount a docking stations drives?
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell JoshRA about DMA
<kbrooks> kevin_: i was correcting myself
<JoshRA> hyphenated: I have set it like the guide says, but still slow
<slackern> JoshRA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28RestrictedFormats%29#head-389f8b000408629ef4fbb99723cfe0133fe31e7e
<hyphenated> JoshRA: the guide that ubotu just told you to read a bit on?
<sixtymhz> harfooz : I didnt install those.  I just did acroread and mozilla-acroread
<harfooz> let me try removing acroread-plugins
<sixtymhz> harfooz : try removing them and try again.
<Nameless`> ok going to play a bit with this chown/chmod stuff :P
<AlohaWolf> anyone else having a problem with sound being broken in dapper?
<JoshRA> `It is the same thing but I got the link from the RestrictedFormats page
<hyphenated> AlohaWolf: #ubuntu+1
<AlohaWolf> I just saw that
<paniq> hey everyone, is there a repository for pyxpcom debian/ubuntu builds?
<sixtymhz> harfooz : I would do a 'sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread --reinstall' after removing
<hyphenated> JoshRA: ok, can you run 'hdparm /dev/hdc' in a shell and put the output in a pastebin?
<harfooz> sixtymhz: trying right now.
<harfooz> same exact behavior.
<sixtymhz> harfooz : good luck
<JoshRA> I will when I get ubuntu back up and running, I have since installed a differnt distro which had no problem, I am redownloading the ISO to reinstall
<Snow_Shelter> does anyone know how I can get OpenGL rendering (by hardware) working in my 32-bit chroot? It works in the host OS.
<harfooz> I restarted ff also.
<i_like_my_bike> How Do I mount a docking stations drives?
<sixtymhz> harfooz : you do the reinstall?
<harfooz> yeah
<JoshRA> I was asking so I can have something tp print to try to fix it hyphenated
<harfooz> # apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread --reinstall
* JoshRA will see if you are around then
<Nameless`> hmmm tnx a lot peeps. i seem to get more stuff done now with this user stuff :P
<harfooz> sixtymhz: would mind to run this dpkg -L mozilla-acroread | grep nppdf
<kevin_> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<hyphenated> JoshRA: well, I can't recommend any pages to print until it's clear what the problem is (on a technical level)
<JoshRA> I will do the RMA crap when it is installed
<JoshRA> and see if you are online then, How long will you be on?
<sixtymhz> harfooz : Okay. Then what do you want to know?
<harfooz> do you see the plugin in the path /usr/lib/firefox/plugins?
<robinsw> I didn't get a 'harumph' from that guy.
<sixtymhz> no
<harfooz> I'm not seeing it there.
<robinsw> Hi, guys
<sixtymhz> Should need it
<sixtymhz> shoudlnt
<harfooz> however, when I cd to that directory, it's there.
<robinsw> Any idea how I can play xVID files using Totem or Mplayer?
<sixtymhz> I got /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/nppdf.so
<hyphenated> JoshRA: I'll be here a while
<sixtymhz> and in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/nppdf.so
<harfooz> me too
<sixtymhz> I have 5 places
<sixtymhz> try reinstall firefox
<sixtymhz> *shrugs*
<sixtymhz> im stumped
<harfooz> me too.
<sixtymhz> Sorry bro.
<sixtymhz> ='[
<harfooz> time for a break -- thanks for the help.
<robinsw> Any idea how I can play xVID files using Totem or Mplayer, guys?
<harfooz> It's helpful to know that at least it's supposed to work ;-)
<slackern> robinsw: have you read about restrictedformats in the wiki?
<P0ldy> robinsw, have you installed ffdshow ?
<robinsw> Um...
<robinsw> No! :)
<robinsw> Ffdshow, yes?
<slackern> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<robinsw> What's the easiest way to install ffdshow?
<Malin> hmm
<Malin> sudo apt-get install ffdshow?
<robinsw> Cheers
<liran_> any ideas anyone what are the implications of installing the linux-686-smp package? im currently runing 2.6.15-22-386 with fglrx (as xorg-driver-fglrx)
<bhundven> afaik, that's the way to install any package ;)
<robinsw> ffdshow doesn't exist. :-S
<sixtymhz> harfooz : Looks in firefox preferences and then Downloads.  Look in the View & Edit Actions part.
<bhundven> robinsw: apt-cache search ffdshow
<robinsw> bhundven, that returns nothing.
<robinsw> Just takes me back to the prompt.
<ToHellWithGA> how do i open .wmv porn files in linux?
<bhundven> robinsw: then there isn't a package. You should look around.
<robinsw> Fuck that.
* bhundven shruggs
<P0ldy> heh
<JoshRA> err LOL, very forward
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell ToHellWithGA about RestrictedFormats
<ToHellWithGA> that's been the hardest part of my transition
<Toran> 'hardest'. Yeah, i bet you were hard.
<JoshRA> I bet
<Toran> Woops. I mean, it was hard.
<bhundven> hehe
<Drac|Mac> gnome-panel suddenly won't let me resize it to anything smaller than 25 pixels in height! What happened? I need it to be 22!
<Drac|Mac> Oh..
<Drac|Mac> It just changed. Weird.
<P0ldy> shit happens.
<hyphenated> ToHellWithGA: they're 'restricted' because of the format (wmv) not because of the content ;-)
<ToHellWithGA> thanks hyphenated
<ToHellWithGA> yeah i totally understand
<ToHellWithGA> i used that page to setup mp3 and flash and java
<ToHellWithGA> just didn't think of video codecs at the time
<ToHellWithGA> but i've been using linux for almost a week and it's becoming unbearable having no access to my good old .wmv porn
<hyphenated> I'd probably have got video formats working first.
<ironuckles> ubotu : when is dapper coming out?
<ubotu> ironuckles: I think you lost me on that one
<P0ldy> june 1
<hyphenated> I have an ipod to play mp3s anyway, and I barely care for flash and java
<ToHellWithGA> out of curiousity, if i were to upgrade to dapper would i have to come anew with all of my software?
<MystaMax> hello, i just reinstalled Ubuntu, and I'm looking to make sure I install the right SMP 686 kernel, I have a Intel Xeon 2.8 Dual processor, last time i tried, the computer would lock up soon after logging in w/ gnome
<gnosticapex> Nickrud
<hyphenated> 'anew'? you probably wouldn't have to learn many new software programs. it'll mostly be more recent versions rather than different default applications
<giacus> hello
<Snow_Shelter> anyone know how to get OpenGL rendering working in a chroot?
<ToHellWithGA> hyphenated: a mean reinstall the software.  i've been doing ./configure, make, make install from source to get newest versions anyway :)
<ToHellWithGA> *i mean
<hyphenated> ToHellWithGA: you can use the package manager to update things.. it's a 'cleaner' way than managing all your installs from source packages
<giacus> can't get xorg running, is the ATI Mobility Radeon X200M supported , or should I install some driver ?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm asking if reinstalling the OS would wipe the drive and start from scratch
<ToHellWithGA> or if it would be an upgrade more than a clean slate thing
<hyphenated> ToHellWithGA: no, you'll have the choice of 'install' or 'upgrade'
<P0ldy> ToHellWithGA, yes if you reinstall the OS on the same partition it would be from scratch
<ToHellWithGA> lol @ dissention in the ranks
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell giacus about ati
<teknoprep> i have installed a raid card on a debian box... 2.6.8 kernel... when it goes to recognize that 3rd HDD... its hdk... i don't have a /dev/hdk
<hyphenated> giacus: read what ubotu told you. my X300 Mobility works fine in breezy
<soundray> Is it possible to disable IPv6 entirely?
<digisus> ToHellWithGA, hyphenated, P0ldy: So I can take the Dapper CD, choose upgrade in the process and it will upgrade my breezy and leave intact all config files? That's what you are saying?
<hyphenated> digisus: that's what it's supposed to do.
<P0ldy> Or one could just dist-upgrade.  A CD seems superfluous
<bhundven> word. I did just that this morning.
<teknoprep> anyone on my HDD issue?
<digisus> hyphenated: excellent. And do I have to expect problems with apps I installed on top of the standard apps? Are they automagically upgrade through synaptic?
<digisus> ... upgrade through synaptic/apt-get as well?
<hyphenated> I plan to reinstall from scratch with the dapper release, because I haven't done so for a few releases. Other times, I've just replaced 'hoary' with 'breezy' in /etc/apt/sources.list and update + dist-upgrade to do a complete upgrade
<digisus> upgrade-d! (damn)
<Nameless`> sudo apt-get update stuff
<Nameless`> donish :P
<digisus> hyphenated: cool, that sounds encouraging. :-)
<soundray> Is there some central configuration item where I can disable IPv6 stuff?
<MystaMax> anyone can point me in the right direction?
<hyphenated> soundray: no idea, I've never tried to disable it
<Sanne> digisus, if you installed software from unofficial repositories, you might get problems, though.
<hyphenated> MystaMax: is it already choosing the wrong one for you, or what?
<P0ldy> soundray, you can  edit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases to do it.  See here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172866
<bhundven> soundray: you have to disable it in the modprobe.conf (which is done by means of /etc/modutils/aliases)
<MystaMax> hypehnated: i dont understand ur question clearly... sorry
<bhundven> ah P0ldy got it right.
<digisus> Sanne: ah ah... Hm, to be honest it is difficult to keep track of every small app one installs... Do you have an idea of how I could extract a list of the stuff I installed manually on breezy?
<hyphenated> MystaMax: you said before it was using the wrong kernel, now you've reinstalled. is it still using the wrong one or not?
<soundray> Thanks P0ldy and bhundven!
<P0ldy> soundray, np
<mournahan> need help with lexmark printer? google searched and didnt find much help! its a Z517 of the Z510 family of lexmark printers.
<bhundven> no thanks to me. all to P0ldy
<Rhine> Is there anyway I can write to my windows drive i dont care if i break it if i cant fix it this way then i reformay anyways
<bhundven> echo "thanks" 2&>1 /dev/P0ldy
<Sanne> digisus, not really. I'm using Synaptic because it logs every install, and if I compile stuff myself, I always put it into /usr/local. Other than that, I would keep notes.
<P0ldy> bhundven, lol
<bhundven> :-D
<soundray> echo Thanks | tee -a /dev/P0ldy >/dev/bhundven
<P0ldy> Rhine, if you don't care, ntfs captive (?) is supposed to do it shakily.  If you don't care, worth a try.  check sourceforge
<giacus> hyphenated: thanks
<Rhine> Ok thank you
<digisus> Sanne: Keeping notes? You mean like.. pen and paper? LOL thought a computer is keeping notes for me! LOL
<MystaMax> hyphenated: hold on let me check to see which i loaded
<P0ldy> Rhine, actually I guess sourceforge isn't hosting it, but there's even a howto in ubuntu forums.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481&highlight=ntfs+captive
<kuitang> try checkinstall
<kuitang> works well on slackware; also makes deb packagse
<ahmad> What is metacity?
<digisus> Sanne: Thanks for the hint in any case.
<teknoprep> someone say ---> tek
<hiddnx> hi ppl
<Sanne> digisus, heh :) Actually, I do that pen and paper stuff sometimes. If you install manually, how should your system know? Did you install much software from unofficial sources or compiled it yourself?
<ahmad> !tek
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ahmad
<teknoprep> nice
<ahmad> lol
<ahmad> <3
<amac> does turboprint no longer work correctly in dapper?
<ahmad> What is metacity?
<amac> my printer spits out 3 pages and locks
<bhundven> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacity
<kuitang> with slackware, its easy 2 use checkinstall and manage source-compiled pkgs w/ official ones using standard tools
<soundray> ahmad: a window manager. It draws borders and titlebars, manages fore- and background etc.
<digisus> Sanne: Aaahhh... We might have a misunderstanding. I installed practically ALL throught synaptic. I thought with unofficial you meant one of the unsupported repositories. But perhaps I am wrong? (Oh, and I did not compile anything by myself. ubuntu is such a userfriendly piece, why should I? :-)
<ahmad> soundray, : Where do i go to that program? Cuz i downloaded a theme for it
<Sanne> digisus, no, I meant unofficial repositories as well as compiling yourself, although if you did everything through synaptic, that makes it easier, because you have logs. But anyway, unofficial repositories might get you problems when upgrading. Just keep that in mind. Maybe you need to uninstall some programs before you can proceed.
<soundray> ahmad: configure gnome/metacity themes through System-Preferences-Themes
<gholen> Anyone knows how good support there is for D-Links DWL-G510 PCI cards in linux?
<Cars_Suck> how do i mount a docking stations drives? DVD and FLOPPY
<digisus> Sanne: I see. I am wondering what takes more time: make a backup of everything, wipe the HD and install Dapper from scratch and then muddle through the configuration again. Or... start muddling through right away. ;-)
<P0ldy> Cars_Suck, are they not in your /etc/fstab ?
<Sanne> digisus, if you're prepared to start from scratch anyway, why not try upgrading first and see how far it goes? But I would backup important stuff in any case, at least you config files in your home dir and perhaps /etc also.
<digisus> Sanne: Wonderful idea, I muddle through forth and back to double the transition time ;-) Sorry for being sarcastic... *smile on the face*
<digisus> Sanne, probbaly you are right. This way, I would have tried and experienced once how the upgrade process works.
<Sanne> digisus, I'm sorry to not have the ultimate answer ;), but mixing repositories should be done with care. If you didn't know that, you do now ;).
<Sanne> digisus, exactly
<digisus> sanne, i heard about the dark places of repositories but Dapper was far you know... ;-)
<Sanne> digisus, hehe :)
<outlawcrook> so once i get all the files downloaded for my nvidia card what would be next
<outlawcrook> or just shut down and put card in
<Sanne> digisus, I'm not sure, but there may be some apt or dpkg wizardry to show which package came from which repository. But somebody more advanced in this magic would have to answer that ;)
<pyrotic> I am trying to play wolfenstein: enemy territory and have been for a few days now, but I've been sorting through errors and trying to get it to work, the error I am on now, is this.. 'cannot write to hunkusage.dat' when I join a server, OR, it won't download the packs...any ideas?
<Rhine> Can someone help me with the second step of this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481&highlight=ntfs+captive
<ETronik> hi all, can somebody help me with a small  nagging problem with Samba ?
<digisus> sanne, thanks. Gotta leave. was nice chatting, and many thanks for your tips. -- To all other listeners coding on ubunut: You guys rock! Thanks for providing such an excellent piece of free software! bye bye
<pyrotic> sanne apt-get --help maybe?
<digisus> tu!
<Sanne> digisus, you're welcome, good luck
<digisus> thx, bye.
<crazy_penguin> Good night! // Jo ejt!
<pyrotic> Waves*
<ETronik> Hi all, I have a printer shared from Linux, but access to it from Windows keeps asking for  login , how can I automate/avoid this login popup ?
<pyrotic> guessing nobody is in the smarts of WolfET...
<Sanne> pyrotic, yeah, that helps mostly, or man apt. I thought pyrotic should know about those commands, so I didn't mention those. I'm sure he/she will be back if not ;)
<cmarker> hello, I am having a problem trying to add snes9x to breezy, could I please get some help?
<reign> Hello, I'm having trouble with Nvidia GLX and a custom kernel. After compiling my kernel, rebooting,  and installing the nvidia kernel package everything works fine until I reboot. That's when X refuses to load with GLX enabled ... this is happening on two kubuntu machines running nvidia
<PS> hi, sorry this is off-topic, but i have a bash scripting q: if i am executing a bash script how can that script tell which directory it's in?
<Sanne> pyrotic, about ET: it sounds like it wants to write files somewhere but can't, maybe a permission problem? I had ET working in my Debian time and there was a dir under home for that where packs got downloaded to.
<pyrotic> Sanne do you have a link anywhere that I could look up to have it explain to me what needs to be done?
<pyrotic> !tell reign about nvidia
<hiddnx> i have problem with dual boot: (hd0,0) : XP, (hd0,1): freezy breezer
<cmarker> I am trying to use Synaptic to find the snes9x package but when I search for snes it finds no packages, I have already added all the repositories.  Why can I not find the package?
<Sanne> pyrotic, not really, because it worked for me from the start. *Do* you have a dorectory like .etwolf (or so) in your home directory?
<reign> pyrotic: I've tried just about everything in there other than renderaccel false, but won't that disable accelerated graphics?
<CanadianSnow> i need help getting my soundcard detected
<hiddnx> can anyone help with grub modifying?
<CanadianSnow> its from an old ibm 300GL
<pyrotic> reign I have an nvidia card, and it works fine and I used those instructions.
<pyrotic> Sanne hmm.. no I don't
<reign> I'm using the .run package from nvidia's site, since I'm using a custom kernel I can't use the precompiled versions. If I reboot and install the driver again everything works fine, but I don't wnat to have to install the driver every tiem
<kuitang> cmarker, go to http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=snes&searchon=names&subword=1&version=stable&release=all
<Sanne> cmarker, you can also try to find it at packages.ubuntu.com
<Sanne> pyrotic, that may be the problem. How did you install ET?
<outlawcrook> cool
<CanadianSnow> can anyone help me wit that plz?
<Chris_Tucker> whats the most common command line partitioner?
<outlawcrook> i just pluged in my usb scanner and it found iot no prob..and is running
<outlawcrook> LOL
<outlawcrook> nice
<pyrotic> Sanne had a .run file downloaded, I installed it, and updated it to 2.60, it runs fine, but just won't join the servers due to that error.
<pyrotic> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<pyrotic> !tell canadiansnow about sound
<kuitang> Chris_Tucker, probably fdisk and its variants
<kuitang> the best one is parted, though
<CanadianSnow> that doesn't help but thx
<Sanne> pyrotic, sounds just like what I did. I'm trying to remember if it created the .etwolf folder by itself or if I had to do something. I will search around in my archives if there's some notes, hang on a sec if you have time.
<reign> pyrotic: any other ideas?
<pyrotic> canadiansnow did you read it? or just look at it and see there is too much work involved...:)
<pyrotic> reign not at the moment, stick around and ask the question every once ina w hile, maybe sombody more 'intellgent' may come around...
<reign> Ok thanks a lot
<pyrotic> Sanne I've got plenty of time.. :)
<pyrotic> reign anytime, wish I could help more!
<pyrotic> reign did you try using 'easyubuntu' ?
<CanadianSnow> i've read it and done everything there
<CanadianSnow> i dont know what the card is
<reign> easybuntu? what's that?
<pyrotic> !tell reign about easyubuntu
<MystaMax> hyphenated: thanks for you assistance, i have to leave, i will have to pickup tomorrow... thanks again
<marcie> question regarding upgrading thunderbird: i followed the instructions the program works but the link to applications doesn't...i've tried putting in the symbolic link in preferences but i'm stuck
<marcie> (mind you it will run from command line at least)
<teknoprep> i have installed a raid card on a debian box... 2.6.8 kernel... when it goes to recognize that 3rd HDD... its hdk... i don't have a /dev/hdk
<pyrotic> canadiansnow open your case and take the card out and look at it, and tell me what it is...(PS: Shut the machine off before removing the card...)
<reign> pyrotic: thing is, I had to compile a custom kernel for SMP, plus I optimized the whole thing ... don't know if that will work
<hiddNX> anyone knows how to boot ntfs xp from grub?
<angelus> hello, anyone here uses eclipse?
<pyrotic> reign if you compiled your custom kernel, don't you think you should have an idea how to get the videocard too? :P
<PS> angelus: i do
<reign> pyrotic: it's not that I don't know how to install it :P i'm having stupid problems with it
<reign> I've done this a hundred times before
<AngeluS> i'm using ctd and i would like to use auto-insert braces, etc
<pyrotic> hiddNX probably just go into the BIOS and select your other harddrive ...if Grub doesn't detect it already...
<pyrotic> reign Well I wish I could help further, but I'm not sure what to try...hmm
<AngeluS> i can only use auto-inser-braces when creating .java files
<CanadianSnow> pyrotic i cant do that
<CanadianSnow> but... "i found information about his driver is ESS Allegro SB16"
<reign> I'll keep looking around ... this has been driving me crazy for a while now :)
<CanadianSnow> lol would that help at all
<teknoprep> cheers for absolutly no help on crap
<teknoprep> YAY
<teknoprep> is everyone on IRC just dumber these days?
<AngryElf> hey guys, i'm having a consistant problem with dvdrip/libdvdcss2 -- When I "read DVD contents" it only probes the first title on the disc and errors on the second one, then stops "Can't open the title 2 info file"
<hiddNX> pyrotic: grub can't perform makeactive line while this
<AngeluS> PS: can you help me?
<PS> angelus: sorry, i only use it for java
<AngryElf> this has been on 3 DVDs now.....and seems to work fine on DVDShrink DVDs
<marcie> help with upgraded thunderbird?
<pyrotic> hiddNX grub finds my NTFS XP PRO Drive just fine.. :)
<pyrotic> reign Okay good luck!..
<kuitang> AngryElf, try dmesg; u might find the error there
<hiddNX> ? - i remember i did it before, but now i don't remember how to..
<pyrotic> teknoprep whats your problem...?
<teknoprep> hde: WDC WD360GD-00FLC0, ATA DISK drive
<CanadianSnow> pyrotic?
<teknoprep> i have installed a raid card on a debian box... 2.6.8 kernel... when it goes to recognize that 3rd HDD... its hdk... i don't have a /dev/hdk
<cmarker> kuitang, how do I install the deb packages from the website your refered me to
<teknoprep> i have the other 2 as /dev/hde and /dev/hdg
<teknoprep> they are both there
<marcie> i think my symbolic link is the problem...
<pyrotic> canadiansnow why can you not do that?
<CanadianSnow> i dont know how to take it out
<CanadianSnow> but aperently the driver is ESS Allegro SB16
<Reon> teknoprep: are all the hd's formatted ?
<CanadianSnow> but... i dont know what that means...
<pyrotic> teknoprep hmm...(Reon) can probably help you more than I can.. :)
<hiddNX> pyrotic: what is written in your menu.lst about it?
<Reon> I'm just taking a wild guess here
<teknoprep> Reon can't format it if i can't get to it
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know how to get the bcm43xx wireless to work? I got errors about firmware not loading so I installed bcm43xx-fwcutter and followed the instructions. Now the firmware seems to load but dmesg says ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<teknoprep> fdisk -l /dev/hdk can't be done
<teknoprep> becuase there is no /dev/hdk
<teknoprep> hmm
<pyrotic> canadiansnow ...unscrew the screw...and pull...look for the name of the card... push back in...put screw back in, close case... turn computer on.
<KaosX> why dont you format it in a different slot just to make sure its formatted?
<CanadianSnow> ESS Allegro SB16
<marcie> canadian snow...is your computer an IBM
<KaosX> then put it back
<pyrotic> hiddNX It's on my other box, but, when grub loads it.. it reads it as.. "Windows XP NTFS on /dev/hda1"...if that helps...it should read it, maybe you have your jumpers set wrong.. ?
<tank1500> Question: I can't seem to find any programs that stream shoutcast right.  Anyone know of a program?
<teknoprep> hmm
<teknoprep> i am lost lol
<pyrotic> canadiansnow One second.
<teknoprep> i have never seen this happen before
<Reon> teknoprep: Is the drive detected at all when linux starts up. I know raid controllers ave their own bios where you can set stuff. have you looked in the cards bios. should be accessable when the pc boots up.
<teknoprep> reon the server rocognized in dmesg and /var/messages the HDE HDG and HDK drives
<marcie> my system won't recognize a lot of hardware...people seem to think it's because it's an IBM
<cmarker> Sanne, how do I install the packages found on packages.ubuntu.org? can I get them to be listed in synaptic?
<KaosX> do live cd's recognize the device...like the UBD?
<teknoprep> reon yes
<AngryElf> kuitang, dmesg has some ambiguous lines in there about it no errors per se
<teknoprep> hdk: 72303840 sectors (37019 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)
<NickGarvey> hdk?
<NickGarvey> jeez
<NickGarvey> thats a lot of hds
<teknoprep> lol
<NickGarvey> (or cd drives or whatever)
<tank1500> And another problem is that I can't seem to get any programs to play mpg files
<teknoprep> yeah HDD's
<hiddNX> pyrotic: may be i have to change there (hd0,0) to (hd0,1) ?
<teknoprep> its skipping some of the letters tho
<Reon> teknoprep: if that is the case then you should be able to make it work. just dont ask me how :)
<Sanne> cmarker, yes, if they are there, they are also in Synaptic. You need to have the respective repositories (universe, multiverse) enabled. Which it is in, you see on the website.
<pyrotic> canadiansnow Open up Terminal, type 'lspci' hit enter, copy and paste that all, and go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste it, and give me the link
<teknoprep> Reon LOL
<hiddNX> pyrotic: it is installed on first hardrive alone
<pyrotic> hiddNX Ok, so you have 2 harddrives on your computer, 1 with XP 1 with Ubuntu, correct?
<teknoprep> does anyone know how to create a new /dev/hdk ?
<teknoprep> is this possible?
<Reon> teknoprep: Maybe post in the hardware forums with all the details files attached and someone might have an idea.
<teknoprep> i thought they were auto created
<hiddNX> pyrotic: yes
<cmarker> sanne, I have added all the repositories and though snes9x shows up on the website under multiverse it is not showing up in synaptic
<Chris_Tucker> whats the command to format as ext3?
<hiddNX> pyrotic: sata onboard
<kuitang> yes, u can make /dev/hdk, just make sure u know the appropriate major/minor #
<NickGarvey> teknoprep: yeah I think they are assigned by where they are..
<pyrotic> hiddNX Ok, and Grub loader only recognizes your Ubuntu drive, but doesn't see the XP drive, when loading?
<teknoprep> hmm
<AngryElf> what is /dev/hdk?
<kuitang> they're in the kernel documentation if u hav it
<teknoprep> hdk: 72303840 sectors (37019 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)
<teknoprep> that is HDK
<CanadianSnow> pyrotic, go to the pastebin and search "CanadianSnow" there are only like 4 there, one is lspci
<teknoprep> but there is no /dev/hdk
<teknoprep> why would a SATA HDD come up as UDMA(33) ?
<eXistenZ> when will ShipIt be opened for dapper drake
<pyrotic> canadiansnow so your telling someone that's going to help you, what to do, to help you? :)
<NickGarvey> heh
<Sanne> pyrotic, (nothing in my archives about ET but) I just read on a website about possible problems running ET involving the ownership of ~/.etwolf. Have a look: http://cs.unk.edu/~lowry/wiki/doku.php?id=ubuntu_enemy_territory_howto
<Inazad> Can I have some help with ftp-ssl?
<CanadianSnow> marcie canadian snow...is your computer an IBM   :  yes, and if u dont put a space i can see ur comment in red :)
<hiddNX> pyrotic: it pints some error on line "makeactive"
<Inazad> Can I have some help with ftp-ssl or something else...?
<Chris_Tucker> whats the command to format as ext3?
<hiddNX> prints
<Sanne> cmarker, I will try it also, sec
<Reon> teknoprep: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive
<kuitang> teknoprep, wat kernel?
<kuitang> for 2.6.16.16 (mine) hdk is: 57 block       Sixth IDE hard disk/CD-ROM interface
<kuitang>                   0 = /dev/hdk          Master: whole disk (or CD-ROM)
<kuitang>                  64 = /dev/hdl          Slave: whole disk (or CD-ROM)
<pyrotic> hiddNX hmm...unusual...
<CanadianSnow> im just telling u its already there
<pyrotic> Sanne Ok THanks I'll have a look at that site!...
<Syco54645> how can i make it so that my normal user can unmount my cdroms?
<pyrotic> canadiansnow..k. one sec please.
<kuitang> something liek this: /dev/hdc        /mnt/cdrom      iso9660 ro,user,noauto          0 0
<CanadianSnow> its not hard to find is all im saying, otherwise i'd like re-paste it
<CanadianSnow> thx
<teknoprep> OK
<kuitang> in fstab, of course
<Sanne> cmarker, if I search for snes9x at packages.ubuntu.com for Breezy, I get 4 packages. Is the package you want to install among those?
<teknoprep> sorry for this paste but here it goes
<teknoprep>  *-disk
<hiddNX> pyrotic: i have to do it again, to see the error...
<teknoprep>        product: WDC WD360GD-00FLC0
<teknoprep>        vendor: Western Digital
<teknoprep>        physical id: 0
<teknoprep>        bus info: ide@5.0
<teknoprep>        logical name: /dev/hdk
<kuitang> oh wait; ubuntu uses /media, not /mnt
<teknoprep> ITS F**King /dev/hdk wtf
<CanadianSnow> lol
<pyrotic> !tell teknoprep about pastebin
<CanadianSnow> gj teknoprep
<tank1500> Syco, you try using the "sudo" command?
<cmarker> sanne, yes, all 4 I really need
<teknoprep> i know about pastebin
<teknoprep> ty
<kuitang> teknoprep, is it SATA?
<pyrotic> canadiansnow I dunno what to tell you, sorry.
<teknoprep> YES
<Syco54645> kuitang: i have that and it still will not allow me
<soundray> Syco54645: if you set CDs to auto-mount in System-Preferences-Removable..., your users can unmount CDs in nautilus with right-click and Eject.
<pyrotic> teknoprep I appologize, didn't see the 'sorry' up there.
<Syco54645> soundray: what if i want to use the terminal?
<CanadianSnow> what about how/where to find drivers for a "ESS Allegre SB16" ?
<Samuli^> hiddNX, what HDD has the windows installed?
<pyrotic> hiddNX I wish I could help you further... can you even boot to the XP drive through BIOS an selecting the other hdd ?
<Reon> teknoprep: sudo fdisk /dev/hdk
<CanadianSnow> caz i have no clue, but aperently i have to install drivers for my soundcard???
<hiddNX> pyrotic: yes i can
<teknoprep> Unable to open /dev/hdk
<tank1500> Syco, I believe you have to put "sudo" before whatever you want to do with root powers
<Sanne> cmarker, I can see all of them in my Synaptic. Are you also on Breezy, and do you have the multiverse repository enables?
<Reon> teknoprep: My sata drives are seen as /dev/sda
<AngryElf> alright, it's got to be a problem with libdvdcss2 (1.2.9) cause now i can't even watch DVDs
<soundray> Syco54645: then you're going to have to sudo. Make sure all windows are closed and all shells cd'ed away from the CD filesystem.
<teknoprep> well not mine
<pyrotic> hiddNX hm.. did you install Ubuntu after you installed XP or Xp after ubuntu?
<cmarker> sanne, I am using breezy and I enabled all the repositories
<slackern> teknoprep: what sata controller is it on?
<hiddNX> Samuli^: i have two sata drives wdc160, first is xp
<AngryElf> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<teknoprep> RocketRaid
<Reon> teknoprep: They should be seen as sdx unless it has something to do with the rai controller.
<Syco54645> soundray: i know how to do that, it just complains about my fstab.
<pyrotic> hiddNX sorry I couldn't help you, I must go now.. I have my own problems to fix.. :)
<CanadianSnow> pyrotic could u tell me how/where to find drivers for a "ESS Allegre SB16" ?
<Samuli^> hiddNX, o-kay. So that's not the problem.
<hiddNX> pyrotic: ubuntu after xp
<teknoprep> the raid controller is a rocketraid PCI card
<teknoprep> brb
<kuitang> or u can just use mplayer
<soundray> Syco54645: what does it say?
<Reon> teknoprep: did ya try fdisk
<pyrotic> !tell canadiansnow about sound
<pyrotic> !canadiansnow right there :P
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pyrotic
<Sanne> cmarker, just to be sure, if you want, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org so I can have a look, ok?
<nullified> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<tank1500> Syco... you just type "sudo" no quotes and then command
<CanadianSnow> ...ok
<hiddNX> Samuli^: what to do?
<nullified> !javadebs
<Syco54645> tank1500: i dont want to have to do that or type in my password
<pyrotic> Auf Wiedersehn!~
<kuitang> Syco54645: everybody needs access to cdrom device as well as the fstab entry.  A lazy way would be chown root:users hdc
<XpCrash> is there a package or update for one of the video players for ubuntu , that has support for wmv 's
<kuitang> mpalyer
<kuitang> mplayer*
<Syco54645> soundray: it isnt doing it now that i ask... it just did it yesterday
<Samuli^> hiddNX,  It might help if you pasted your menu.lst for us to see.
<Syco54645> oh well
<cmarker> sanne, posting now, give me a sec please
<Syco54645> thanks for all the help
<teknoprep> Reon yes
<teknoprep> Reon Unable to open /dev/hdk
<kuitang> not sure if ubuntu support; you'll probably hav 2 compile from source 2 get all functionality
<Syco54645> kuitang: i realize that i could do that, but it can be done via the fstab
<hiddNX> Samuli^: here?
<teknoprep> reon its a RocketRAID 1640 from HightPoint
<Syco54645> well i am going to play some mame with my new arcade controller that i just built
<Syco54645> so have fun
<kuitang> teknoprep, r u sure u hav ur sata drivers?
<Samuli^> hiddNX, to pastebin.
<teknoprep> kuitang ?
<XpCrash> mplayer doesnt play it
<teknoprep> kuitang i got 2 of them working... so yes
<Reon> teknoprep: I give up, what happens if you connect it to a different port on the raid card ?
<teknoprep> kuitang they show up in dmesg
<hiddNX> Samuli^: where is this place?
<cmarker> sanne, ok, its posted
<teknoprep> Reon i have to turn it off for that ... can't do that right now
<pyrotic> sanne what was that link again? I lost it :|
<Samuli^> !tell hiddNX about pastebin
<kuitang> teknoprep, go to ur dev directory
<Sanne> cmarker, paste the url here, please
<teknoprep> kuitang yeah ok what?
<kuitang> paste the ls entry for hdk
<tank1500> Any ideas as to what program I should use that can play *.mpg files?
<cmarker> sanne, ttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14102
<NickGarvey> tank1500: mplayer works
<cmarker> sanne, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14102
<Sanne> pyrotic, ah, good you're back. Are you german? The link was http://cs.unk.edu/~lowry/wiki/doku.php?id=ubuntu_enemy_territory_howto
<NickGarvey> tank1500: what I use, theres loads of them though ;)
<Khaaaaan> hey guys... how come I cannot remove Firefox without removing epiphany?
<Khaaaaan> Are the two related?
<teknoprep> kuitang ?
<XpCrash> tank , you have to download the w32 codecs
<pyrotic> Sanne Yes I am German, but I do not know very much German :P
<NickGarvey> Khaaaaan: well they are both gecko based..
<NickGarvey> not sure if that has anything to do with anything
<tank1500> I need w32 codecs?
<XpCrash> but for some reason it doesnt have support with wmv files
<pyrotic> Sanne THank you for the link by the way :)
<NickGarvey> tank1500: I believe so..
<kuitang> get them from mplayerhq.hu
<pyrotic> Sanne why do you ask? (german)
<tank1500> package manage have those?
<Khaaaaan> But shouldnt I be able to just have epiphany??
<XpCrash> hold on
<kuitang> from MPLAYERhq.hu
<Samuli^> !tell tank1500 about restricted formats
<kuitang> who cares about restricted
<Sanne> pyrotic, ah. In case you would understand german, I would recommend *the* german linux gaming site http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de, maybe there are some tutorials on ET.
<teknoprep> oh i believe the reason this comes up as IDE is becuase its backwards compatible with IDE...
<kuitang> mplayerhq.hu has all ur windowz codecs
<hiddNX> Samuli^: i think i found the error... this is mine
<Samuli^> tank1500, see the url ubotu told you how to install w32codecs and more.
<Sanne> cmarker, looking...
<pyrotic> Sanne Ahh.. I could translate most of it.. but I'm from the States.. :P thanks anyway!..
<XpCrash> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=%s , think you can search here
<Sanne> pyrotic, good luck :)
<tank1500> kuitang: where do I get that?
<XpCrash> or just goto the buntu homepage and search it
<hiddNX> Samuli^: just marked windows hd0,0, while is an ubuntu partition... sorry, i've first to try it right
<Reon> teknoprep: cd /dev     ls -l hdk
<teknoprep> Reon NOTHING
<bjpatrick> anyone playing WoW on the ubuntu box?
<pyrotic> Sanne thanks I'll need it :)
<kuitang> go to www.mplayerhq.hu
<teknoprep> Reon sorry for caps
<NickGarvey> hiddNX: you can try many without booting ubuntu and editing your boot.lst file
<pyrotic> Auf Weidersehn!
<Samuli^> hiddNX, so you have windows on the second HD?
<Sanne> cmarker, you don't have multiverse enabled for breezy, only for breezy-backports, if I look correctly.
<NickGarvey> hiddNX: if you hit e and then edit the line you can edit it temperarly and boot like that, very good for troubleshooting
<teknoprep> you know what it shows up with 3 hdd's on the older kernel
<teknoprep> 2.4
<tank1500> sorry kuitang, didn't know that was a site...
<Reon> teknoprep: sudo lshw -C disk
<hiddNX> Samuli^: yes, is this remains after booting the edited line?
<Khaaaaan> Sooooo why can't I have just epiphany as a browser?
<cmarker> sanne, I am sorry, what would I have to do to enable that? I followed the faq on how to add repositories but I guess that did not add the multiverse
<Bobakitoo> is d-link dwl-g510 a good wireless card for linux? it use  module wlan, wlan_wep, ath_pci, ath_rate_sample witch are marked experimental
<teknoprep> Reon that is my post above
<Nullified> guys, I have a problem with java under ubuntu, Java's website shows that im using the latest version, however when i type java -version it shows a old version, any one know how i can solve this?
<teknoprep> Reon the big paste above
<Bobakitoo> do those driver are open source and will be improved?
<teknoprep> Reon scoll up about 100 lines
<Reon> teknoprep: lol, the garbled one that is hard to read ?
<Samuli^> hiddNX, there might be problems having the windows on second HD.
<teknoprep> Reon its garbled toyou?
<hiddNX> Samuli^: what problems?
<Samuli^> hiddNX, windows not booting :)
<teknoprep>  bus info: ide@5.0
<Reon> teknoprep: I battle to read info in irc in scrolling text
<teknoprep> logical name: /dev/hdk
<Sanne> cmarker, I'm just looking over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto myself again because I also did it only once ;). You can put it in per hand, but it might be best first to try doing it in Synaptic, yes?
<AngryElf> hey guys -- i'm having a problem with libdvdcss, I've downloaded the deb off of the seveas mirro and dpkg -i 'd it......but i still can't watch encrypted dvds........xine says "The source can't be read.  Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: not disc in drive). (Encrypted or faulty DVD)
<AngryElf> but this is while running as root
<Reon> teknoprep: does it already have information on it ?
<hiddNX> Samuli^: yes, i experiencied it wiht fedore, but i couln't rewrite my grub to other partition, so i installed ubuntu :)
<cmarker> sanne, I understand how to do it by hand and I could do that easily but I am not sure what to add
<Sanne> cmarker, ok, then I'll give you my line, sec
<teknoprep> Reon no its a new hdd
<teknoprep> reon i am going to get the data off the current raid when i can.. back itup... see if the 2.4.x kernel works
<teknoprep> if it does i am sticking with 2.4.x
<Samuli^> hiddNX, one thing you could try is map (0,0) (1,0) / map (1,0) (0,0)
<teknoprep> this 2.6.8-11 in debian is blowing my arse
<Sanne> cmarker, (you probably won't use 'de', change it accordingly): deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe main restricted multiverse
<Khaaaaan> Okay let me rephrase the question.....
<[n3t0] > how i can fixed this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14103
<Inazad> I want some help to connect to a secure ftp with ssl and secure listing required.. anyone can help me plz ?
<Samuli^> hddnx, I don't remember if that's the exact format to do mapping. You have to look it somewhere.
<Khaaaaan> Is it safe to remove Firefox if I want to only use Epiphany????
<Nullified> guys, I have a problem with java under ubuntu, Java's website shows that im using the latest version, however when i type java -version it shows a old version, any one know how i can solve this?
<hiddNX> Samuli^: ok, i saw it in grub manual, but touth that this command is just for linux itself.. i'll try it now, thank u
<crimsun> Nullified: set the correct PATH in ~/.bashrc
<Nullified> do i just gedit?
<Samuli^> hiddNX, it's map (hd0) (hd1) and vice versa.
<Samuli^> hiddNX, just had to check it up myself :)
<hiddNX> Samuli^: yes :)
<hiddNX> Samuli^: manual grub
<Nullified> crimsun, Do i just gedit ~/.bashrc?
<[n3t0] > ?
<Sanne> cmarker, here are some more exapmles: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<richiefrich> Nullified, what u trying to do
<rexkwondo> is this dapper help too?
<Khaaaaan> Is it safe to remove Firefox if I want to only use Epiphany????
<richiefrich> rexkwondo, yes
<crimsun> Nullified: sure
<Nullified> richiefrich, When i do java -version in terminal it shows java 1.4 however java website shows 1.5 which i need for azureus
<svu_> do epiphany/firefox support CVS anymation?
<[n3t0] > clear
<richiefrich> Nullified, cant u just change your java u run
<Khaaaaan> Is it safe to remove Firefox if I want to only use Epiphany????
<carl> Can somebody help me with a problem?
<Nullified> I honestly dont know how richiefrich
<nickrud_> Khaaaaan, epiphany uses firefox, you still need it :)
<carl> I recently installed ubuntu, and I went to download a program, and I can't download anything
<carl> It gives me an error
<Khaaaaan> ahhh okay
<Khaaaaan> Cool
<Khaaaaan> Thank you!! :)
<Sanne> rexkwondo, #ubuntu+1 is especially for dapper, might want to check out.
<rexkwondo> I just got through installing flight 7 on my laptop, and whenever I try to access the network settings of my wireless card, I get complete lock-up.  This never happened with any release before.
<cmarker> sanne, thank you very much, that worked
<carl> Erm. This thread has more info if anybody can help me
<carl> http://www.gaiaonline.com/forum/viewtopic.php?page=1&t=13591443#755061720
<googler> hello buddys
<Khaaaaan> oh man... please tell me epiphany has a pop up blocker!!!
<Sanne> richiefrich, are you I changed my 'active' java package with update-alternatives, is this maybe what you're looking for?
<Sanne> cmarker, awesome :)
<richiefrich> Nullified, i forget put i know it's with that update-alternatives,
<richiefrich> Sanne, thats ikt
<overridex> is there a wine package for ubuntu with oss support? or an extra package that adds it?
<Sanne> richiefrich, s/are you//
<nickrud_> Nullified, try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<richiefrich> Sanne, thanks i knew there was a way
<googler> ------------->what desktop environment everyone prefer ?
<Sanne> richiefrich :)
<richiefrich> googler, e17
<nickrud_> mine, googler of course
<carl> Is there anybody that can help me?
<kevin_> hi bimberi!
* richiefrich  always use e 
<richiefrich> carl, problem?
<Kadran> hi carl
<richiefrich> Nullified,  update-alternatives  <----- u get that
<bimberi> hi kevin_
<Nullified> There are 2 alternatives which provide `java'.
<Nullified>   Selection    Alternative
<Nullified> -----------------------------------------------
<Nullified>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<Nullified> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<nickrud_> good morning, bimberi
<richiefrich> Sanne, honestly i run 5 bistros so it's hard to keep all them sotred at times
<nickrud_> Nullified, then you didn't use a deb to install java, you need to add the path to ~/.bashrc after all :)
<Sanne> overridex, my breezy wine package has oss support, at least I can see it in the audio drivers tab in winecfg (dunno if it actually works, though...)
* bimberi scrambles to find out the time in Texas :P
<richiefrich> Nullified, u need to install the newer one
<Nullified> Im confuggled now
<overridex> Sanne: if you click "configure" in that window, do you get an error that it doesn't exist?
<Sanne> richiefrich, yeah, running bistros is pretty hard, all those customers all the time (sorry, I had to) ;)
<bimberi> good evening nickrud :)
<bimberi> nickrud_ even
<jonuk> Question:  I'm trying to install Ubuntu 5.10.  When I get to the "Starting Partition" stage, it gets to 100% then the screen goes blank.  Ctrl+C makes the partitioner start over and stall at 52% everytime.
<carl> Sorry, my power went out
<Quizzer> have ubuntu-server 5.10 installed .. and when trying to ./configure BitchX ... i get this error configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<delmar> Anyone here know much about setting up a VPN client on on ubuntu to connect to a cisco? are there some nice tools for doing this?
<richiefrich> Sanne, i meant distros
<nickrud_> bimberi, hm, I guess I need to deghost
<Quizzer> where can i find the package for setupterm or tgetent
<gearry> I am setting up a new machine, and I am playing around with using NFS to mount /home
<Sanne> overridex, no error, I can select it. I'll try to run something, sec.
<crimsun> Quizzer: libncurses5-dev
<carl> But anyway, about my problem
<Mitsurugi> How come I can't use my network when I'm conected with a modem?
<snowfaked> jonuk: check your ram, something like memtest86 when booting from installation cd
<carl> I can't download anything
<jonuk> I'm positive its a problem with my hard drives (specifically the 1st one).  I have 2 HD's, one is a 40GB IDE that has Windows on it, the other is a brand new 250GB IDE with completely unallocated space.
<gearry> seems to work fine except for when I run "sudo aptitude"
<Sanne> richiefrich, if yourse you meant distros (I was making fun of you)
<Quizzer> cool thanks ..
<carl> It gives me an error.
<jonuk> snowflaked: I'm really sorry, can you be more specific
<richiefrich> Sanne, :)
<teknoprep> how do i remove kernel-image-2.6.8-3-386
<gearry> I get permission denied trying to create .aptitude and write ~/.aptitude/config
<carl> "XML parsing error: not well-formed "
<teknoprep> can i just
<teknoprep> apt-get remove kernel-image-2.6.8-3-386
<snowfaked> jonuk: sorry im' too drunk to be specific
<teknoprep> when in the 2.4 kernel?
<carl> "Location: chrome://mozapps/content/plugins/plugInInstallerWizard.xul "
<jonuk> snowfaked: i'm drunk too, this is a problem
<jonuk> happy hour
<snowfaked> jonuk: i just remember that i had problem partitioning hard drive (it hanged at aroud 50%) when i had bad memory in my machine
<gearry> can anyone point me to where I may be going wrong when using sudo and an NFS mounted /home ?
<crimsun> Quizzer: hmm, what are you trying to compile?
<kevin_> is there a way to make my own livecd, i.e. I want to be able to have a livecd disc containing a program that is not default in ubuntu
<snowfaked> jonuk: try to click those Fn buttons like F2 or so.. there's something like memtest86 you can use to test your RAM
<delmar> jonuk, drunk already? hah. and its what.. monday there?
<swissbear> hi
<Sanne> overridex, it seems to work, I get sound.
<jonuk> yes, monday and its 7:53
<gearry> I run memtest from the live CD
<jonuk> happy hour was earlier...hah
<gearry> just type memtest at the boot prompt
<Mitsurugi> happy hour =] 
<delmar> Jonuk, not too early then, but Monday? sh1t dude i thought i was bad.
<gearry> install CD has it too
* richiefrich needs a drink
<Quizzer> what about this .. i have Tcl 8.4 installed .. configure: error: cannot find tcl.h
<carl> This thread has the info on my problem, please help me
<carl> http://www.gaiaonline.com/forum/viewtopic.php?page=1&t=13591443#755083993
<bimberi> delmar: there's a package called vpnc ...
<jonuk> can't beat Applebee's at happy hours...half off appetizers and drinks
<overridex> Sanne: interesting...
<snowfaked> luckily i'm oing to work next time on thursday so i can drink ;)
<IceTox> How can I check which distro a linux computer has?
<swissbear> I am a new new ubuntu user and I ve a question
<overridex> Sanne: what source are you using for your wine?
<Sanne> overridex, but of course I actually run alsa, so the also oss compatibility layer would get used, I think.
<bimberi> !info vpnc
<ubotu> vpnc: (Cisco-compatible VPN client), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 0.3.3-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 44 kB, Installed size: 192 kB
<gearry> I have used vpnc
<Sanne> overridex, this is the official breezy wine version, not the one from winehq
<delmar> bimberi, nice. found it.
<overridex> Sanne: ah ok
<Nullified> richiefrich, Any way i can remove all current versions of java and just install the new one?
<gearry> works pretty well, but did not support rekeying the last I knew
<IceTox> How can I check which distro a linux computer has using terminal?
<richiefrich> Nullified, if u want yes
<Sanne> overridex, this one: Wine 20050725
<jonuk> here's the weird thing about my problem
<swissbear> someone could tell me were is the corrisponding of task manager?
<jonuk> when I unplug my 40 GB drive and just use my 250 GB drive
<Nullified> richiefrich, Any ideas on how i would do this?
<jonuk> the partitioner loads
<richiefrich> carl, apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Bobakitoo> will XGL be default desktop in next release?
<NickGarvey> swissbear: from the command line you can use ps ax
<NickGarvey> swissbear: there is a GUI for it though, I don't know it but I'm sure someone here does
<richiefrich> Nullified, apt-get install
<crimsun> Bobakitoo: unlikely given its current state, but who knows...?
<mish4> is ubuntu good for n00bs?
<NickGarvey> mish4: designed that way ;)
<Bobakitoo> mish4, ubuntu is good for every humain been as said on the site
<Sanne> overridex, dunno if this is necessary, but I also have some snd-*-oss kernel module loaded (check with lsmod)
<richiefrich> Nullified, or snyaptic
<mish4> i tried fedora but i dont like it, i was configuring my monitor and then it was like okay im not gonna work no more
<NickGarvey> swissbear: gnome system monitor
<bimberi> IceTox: many distros will have an /etc/issue file
<jonuk> A similar problem I had:  When using the LiveCD, the start up stalled at "Starting Volume Enterprise Management"
<jonuk> I could hit Ctrl+C and get past it though, I'm assuming the problems are related
<kevin_> mish4, ubuntu has a livecd you can try out before even installing it on your hard drive, good enough to find out if it's good enough for you :) Just remember it will run a bit slower as it will need to load itself into memory
<Bobakitoo> mish4, so far it got all my hardware right the first time, except nvidia driver witch i had to install extra package to get 3d
<carl> richiefrich, do what now?
<kevin_> mish4 is gone ;)
<richiefrich> carl, reinstall FF
<delmar> bimberi, so when i run the gui front end.. kvpnc .. i get a error window.... says... please check that the "dcopserver" program is running
<daryl_> !wow
<ubotu> To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<carl> How would I go about doing that one?
<carl> >>;
<richiefrich> carl, thats what the tread said
<richiefrich> carl, apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<hiddNX> Samuili^: its works! thank you!
<uncle_bez> how do I get a list of channels on this server using colloquy?
<timmy334> if I'm using a bttv card that would need software encoding, what can I use to simply RECORD video?
<carl> k
<Bobakitoo> ubotu, you know if that build of wine can run guildwars?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Bobakitoo
<wasabi__> uncle_bez: Isn't Colloquy a MacOS IRC client?
<richiefrich> carl, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<uncle_bez> oops, sorry wrong room. ;)
<Quizzer> why would i get this error .. configure: error: cannot find tcl.h
<wasabi__> Heh.
<jonuk> okay different question
<richiefrich> carl, i meant that
<Quizzer> when i have tcl8 installed
<swissbear> yes! thank you so much
<jonuk> I was able to get the partitioner up without my 40gb hard drive plugged in
<NickGarvey> Quizzer: have the source for it?
<jonuk> I made partitions like this on my 250 GB drive
<jonuk> 10GB /root primary partition
<Quizzer> i dont know i installed tcl8.4 with the package
<NickGarvey> Quizzer: then I doubt it
<jonuk> 20GB /home logical partition
<carl> Where is that, richiefrich?
<jonuk> 512MB /swap logical partition
<carl> >>;
<Quizzer> NickGarvey .. how do i get tcl.h
<richiefrich> carl, open a terminal
<jonuk> and then I tried makin the remaining 220GB or whatever a FAT32 partition
<bimberi> delmar: sorry i only knew of vpnc's existence - never used it personally :|
<NickGarvey> Quizzer: download the source
<richiefrich> carl, it's in the menu someplace
<delmar> ok
<bimberi> !channels
<ubotu> For a list of Freenode channels try http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<jonuk> but I got this error: "The attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in IDE1 master partition #3 /usr failed"
<donvella> hows this coming from a windows user, in windows, i can goto Explorer and find any file that im after, im having trouble finding my way around linux, i can use the terminal comfortably, not the best but i can find my way around, im just wondering why things are so difficult to locate and change?
<Quizzer> from .. you got a link
<NickGarvey> Quizzer: no I'm sure google does, google tcl
<richiefrich> jonuk, why u do that
<Quizzer> or an apt-get package
<NickGarvey> Quizzer: sourceforge
<richiefrich> jonuk, u cant make a fat32 that big iirc
<jonuk> well, i wanted to use the rest as shared space between Windows and Linux
<carl> I already have the newest version of firefix
<richiefrich> carl, ok but u get errors right
<carl> Yes
<bimberi> uncle_bez: that ubotu factoid is for you - i realise it's not a colloquy specific answer though
<richiefrich> carl, then just re-install it
<IceTox> thanks bimberi
<carl> Okay
<jonuk> how big can fat32 be?
<NickGarvey> Quizzer: here
<richiefrich> jonuk, iirc 4 G
<NickGarvey> Quizzer: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/tcl/tcl8.5a4-src.tar.gz?download
<CyaniCs|testing> total file system size? or file size?
<jonuk> richie: i thought that was just filesize on a FAT32
<jonuk> file system size
<CyaniCs|testing> yes. 4gb = max file size
<carl> How do I uninstall something?
<nickrud> jonuk, I think 32gb?
<carl> Sorry for being linux ignorant
<jonuk> i tried to make 220GB file system size
<Flannel> 8gb is max.
<NickGarvey> Carl: did you get it with apt-get
<jonuk> nickrud: oh okay, thanks
<CyaniCs|testing> not, its 2TB
<carl> Explain that to me please
<CyaniCs|testing> sorry. No, it's 2TB
<CyaniCs|testing> max file system
<Flannel> no, file system is 8gb.
<richiefrich> Flannel, thats it, yes
<Samuli^> Flannel, 4GB is maximum file size for fat32
<Flannel> Samuli^: file size, not disk size.
<CyaniCs|testing> actually, im corrected, 8TB max file system size
<jonuk> CyaniCs, so I should be able to partition 220GB on FAT32?
<uncle_bez> thanks bimberi!, i'm used to using xchat
<monteiro> is there a way to put a bash script working at startup ?
<CyaniCs|testing> yeah, but you will need a more advanced partitioner than windows to do it.
<Samuli^> Flannel, there's a difference between GB and TB :)
<googler> Max for FAT32 = 32GB
<CyaniCs|testing> like fdisk on a live linux
<bimberi> uncle_bez: np, me too :)
<CyaniCs|testing> #googler if its 32GB, then why do i have a 160GB fat32 on my desk?
<Samuli^> jonuk, why would you want to do that?
<Samuli^> fat32 is lousy file system
<googler> what !!!!!!!
<Quizzer> NickGarvey : k .. downloaded .. uncompressed and running ./configure
<googler> r u sure?
<jonuk> Samuli, I just wanted to make the rest of the space to be shared between Windows and Linux
<NickGarvey> Quizzer: :)
<donvella> is ext3 good?
<nickrud> heh. 2TB. I shouldn't trust quick searches
<CyaniCs|testing> Western Digital external 160 dual mode
<NickGarvey> googler: wait wait
<CyaniCs|testing> usb2/1394
<jonuk> I want to access Music files through both Linux and Windows
<Quizzer> then i do make after the ./configure and then make install
<Samuli^> jonuk, o-kay., I guess it's about the only choice.
<NickGarvey> googler: WINDOWS only allows fat to be 32
<CyaniCs|testing> 160GB fat32
<Paul8688> googler, i have 80gig fat32
<googler> ok nick
<NickGarvey> googler: linux on the other hand ;)
<CyaniCs|testing> no, even windows allows 8TB fat32
<NickGarvey> Quizzer: check the INSTALL or README file, but normally yes thats it
<Quizzer> ok
<carl> How do I uninstall firefox?
<NickGarvey> CyaniCs|testing: really? I haven't been able to get that working
<snowfaked> i think windows allows you to read larger than 32GB, but doesn't support creating larger than 32GB
<donvella> jonuk: i use Ubuntu Dapper, and i can access my NTFS drive on linux.
<CyaniCs|testing> its a 16bit addressing that restricts to 32GB
<NickGarvey> Carl: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox
<googler> 80GB as one partition ?
<NickGarvey> CyaniCs|testing: oh alrighty then
<Flannel> hmmm, 2TB.  Is what MS says.
<jonuk> donvella: i was trying to install Breezy
<Flannel> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;310525
<Samuli^> donvella, yes, but can you write to it? (you shouldn't)
<Paul8688> yeah and it runs under windows too
<CyaniCs|testing> #googler you are partially correct
<klaiton> hello mans!
* richiefrich  thinks why anyone want fat32 is beyond richiefrich 
<googler> partially ,how
<CyaniCs|testing> the formating utilities in Win32 (xp/nt/2k) can't format it larger than 32GB
<snowfaked> i remember there's difference between then size windows can create and the size it can read
<donvella> Samuli^: it wouldnt matter, ill try but he wanted to access his music files through linux and windows, you simply can
<CyaniCs|testing> but systems like partitionmagic can
<Samuli^> richiefrich, he just said why.
* nickrud keeps some data on fat32, it makes it easy to force group file permissions
<richiefrich> Samuli^, i missed it
<carl> Then to install do "sudo apt-get install firefox" right?
<richiefrich> carl, yes
<CyaniCs|testing> stay away from fat32 on linux with music files!!!!
<Samuli^> donvella, what if he wants to correct a typo on the mp3-id or add some new music?
<googler> yes cyanics u r right
<CyaniCs|testing> it will truncate long names
<klaiton> carl yes...
<Flannel> CyaniCs|testing: it's not 8TB,its 2.  Just for future arguments ;)
<carl> Thank you.
<donvella> Samuli^: <jonuk> I want to access Music files through both Linux and Windows
<richiefrich> carl, np
<richiefrich> donvella, use smaba
<klaiton> ;)
<donvella> Samuli^: He didnt mention anything other then accessing his music
<Quizzer> NickGarvey : thank you .. works for me now
<Samuli^> <jonuk> Samuli, I just wanted to make the rest of the space to be shared between Windows and Linux
<CyaniCs|testing> you can jurry rig 8tb partitions.
<NickGarvey> Quizzer: :)
<Samuli^> donvella, anyways let him be the judge what to do :D
<richiefrich> donvella, sorry i think thats for jonuk
<CyaniCs|testing> have never messed around (and who in their right might would) with anything larger than 500GB in fat32
<NickGarvey> Samuli^: actually, windows can access ubuntu and change it
<donvella> Samuli^:  lol
<jonuk> okay so to access music files on both Windows and Linux...do I need to make the partition FAT32 or can I leave it NTFS
<RandolphCarter> urg, you must've lost like 50GB of that partition in overhead?
<googler> so Cyanics what utilities u use to format 32+ GB to FAT32 ?
<NickGarvey> jonuk: linux can read windows, but not change it
<donvella> jonuk: do you want to edit your music, or just lpay it?
<donvella> play*
<CyaniCs|testing> do you have a network?
<jonuk> play it, and view pictures/videos
<CyaniCs|testing> #jonuk ?
<NickGarvey> jonuk: so if you want to just play it, then ntfs is fine
<jonuk> okay, cool
<donvella> yeh you can do all that on a NTFS file system
<Samuli^> jonuk, if you don't need to write to the hd, then ntfs is fine.
<NickGarvey> jonuk: yeah ntfs is fine if you don't want it changed
<jonuk> what do I set the mount to
<jonuk> when I format for NTFS
<CyaniCs|testing> if you have a network, you can configure a external HD using NTFS and support writes with SMB
<RandolphCarter> /mnt/music should work and meet LSB standards
<CyaniCs|testing> you just need an external enclosure with LAN support
<steve> Sorry for interupting, but how do I set the password for root?
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<CyaniCs|testing> sudo passwd root
<jonuk> so just mount it to something like /mnt/documents
<donvella> unless you reenable it
<RandolphCarter> yeah jonuk
<Samuli^> jonuk, yeah.
<richiefrich> jonuk, no
<jonuk> lol
<richiefrich> jonuk, /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222                    0 0
<richiefrich> in fstab
<carl> How do I install a program such as Ares?
<carl> Or
<jonuk> richie: sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<googler> IS THERE A WAY TO MAKE NTFS PART. R/W ?
<steve> Ah, thanks. Kubuntu and Ubuntu are different when setting root passwords.
<RandolphCarter>  /media != LSB?
<carl> How do I use the bit torrent?
<drasko> Hi all. I installed enlightenment, but it is not shown in gdm, so I can not choose this session. How to add it?
<CyaniCs|testing> #googler yes
<Flannel> steve, no they're not.
<googler> TESTED AND RELIABLE ?
<snowfaked> RandolphCarter: yep, at least haven't seen that on ubuntu/fedora/rhel
<gnomefreak> CyaniCs|testing: please dont advise anyone to enable the root password
<CyaniCs|testing> #googler but you need to compile a custom kernel with NTFS write support (experimental)
<Samuli^> jonuk, you add that line to /etc/fstab so that it automatically mounts at boot.
<Rhine> Has anyone done this before? I need help with some of the steps
<Rhine> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481&highlight=ntfs+captive
<googler> OIC
<snowfaked> what's wrong with using sudo? usually you don' tneed to use many commands as root
<jonuk> Final question:  Since I am going to have to unplug one of my hard drives to install Ubuntu, will it be difficult to configure GRUB to be a Dual-boot system afterwards
<RandolphCarter> snowfaked: heh, I mean mounting ntfs/fat32 into /media, afaik they should go in /mnt
<snowfaked> and you can always use sudo -i to get root shell
<ompaul> googler, turn off caps lock please
<snowfaked> RandolphCarter: i read that with solaris you would mount something AS /mnt and not under /mnt...like mounting /dev/hda as /mnt
<Samuli^> jonuk, sort of.. but it can be done pretty easily if you know what you're doing.
<googler> ok sorry opaul !
<snowfaked> RandolphCarter: my memory could fail me as i'm somewhat drunk ;)
<jonuk> well, i don't know what i'm doing
<jonuk> i wish i could just leave both drives plugged in
<jonuk> and get to the damn partitioner
<nickrud> drasko, you need to add a .desktop file to /usr/share/xsession that calls whatever e17 uses to start
<snowfaked> ...i don't know what that has to do with this but i had an urge to say it...
<ompaul> googler, no you can't write to ntfs on ubuntu
<donvella> jonuk: why dont you just do that?
<RandolphCarter> snowfaked: and I'm being overly pedantic, but just checked the LSB and /media is for removable media
<nickrud> drasko, er, /usr/share/xsessions
<YogSothoth> Hi
<h3h_timo> how do you obtain root privaleges temporarily so i can copy things into my pixmaps folder?
<donvella> jonuk: all you want to do is install linux on one drive and windows on the other correct?
<nickrud> h3h_timo, sudo -i
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: sudo?
<jonuk> donvella:  yes
<ompaul> RandolphCarter, well that use case was on fat :-)
<h3h_timo> will i still be able to do things in the desktopp?? with root privelages?
<Samuli^> h3h_timo, if you want to use nautilus as a root type: gksudo nautilus
<richiefrich> h3h_timo, sudo -Hs
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: sudo -s or gksudo nautilus
<jonuk> donvella: but when i start the installer, it hangs at Starting Partitioner
<donvella> jonuk: why dont you just killdisk both harddrives, install windows on your first HDD then ubuntu on yoru second HDD
<h3h_timo> thanks
<ompaul> gnomefreak, -i not -s :-)
<YogSothoth> How can I type characters that are not on my keyboard? Under Windows I could use Alt and a numerical reference to the character. What can I do under Ubuntu/Gnome?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: -i doesnt do gui
<ompaul> ah
<richiefrich>  -Hs does all
<jonuk> donvella:  i already have windows installed on the first hard drive, I'd like to just leave it as is
* ompaul checks the clock
<RandolphCarter> hmm, I guess the installer breaks LSB too, as does mounting drives you always use to /mnt
<donvella> YogSothoth: Applications > Accessories > Character Map
<HymnToLife> YogSothoth> Ctrl+Shif+codethe code has to be in hexadecimal
<DBO> YogSothoth, Ctrl+Shift+numbers
<nickrud> gnomefreak, that -H switch is nice
<klaiton> ahauhauaa
<donvella> jonuk: whats on your second drive atm?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: agreed but wasnt thinking about it
<richiefrich> nickrud,  -Hs   gives u root term
<klaiton> bye! for you
<tank1500> YogSothoth: you can just go to Application, Accessories, character map 
<nickrud> richiefrich, same as -i? Gotta check the environment
<jonuk> donvella:  second drive is completely unallocated space...i want to use about 40GB for linux, and just leave the rest free for storage
<donvella> jonuk: why dont you just killdisk your second harddrive, so it has no data on it, then install ubuntu fresh on that?
<h3h_timo> it still wont let me paste things into it?
<CyaniCs|testing> how big is the drive?
<richiefrich> nickrud, no i dont think u can run GU"I stuff with -Hs
<YogSothoth> Yeah! Ctrl+Shift+00e1 gives me the ! Cool, just what I needed. Thanks guys!
<jonuk> donvella: the 2nd hard drive has nothing on it
<jonuk> already
<donvella> jonuk: doesnt matter, still needs to be killdisked
<gnomefreak> nickrud: you cant run gui with the -i parameter
<YogSothoth> tank1500, donvella, yes that's the point: I'm bored using the character map
<gnomefreak> thats what the -s is for ;)
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know if something like marillat codecs exist for ubuntu?
<donvella> jonuk: if your having installation problems on a blank HDD you either have a corrupt HDD or you have information stored on it
<jonuk> so you think that will keep the Partitioner from hanging
<jonuk> donvella, I'm not having trouble installing on the blank HDD
<nickrud> gnomefreak, precisely, it protects your settings in $HOME.
<vdepizzol> where I can find this wallpaper? http://www.flickr.com/photos/cassidydr/144366945/in/set-72057594051760884/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell EruditeHermit about codecs
<CyaniCs|testing> #donvella low level format
<jonuk> I can install on the 2nd hard drive if I unplug the 1st hard drive
<gnomefreak> nickrud: correct
<richiefrich> jonuk, whats the dev addy /dev/?
<jonuk> if I have the 1st one plugged in, the installation stall at Starting Partitioner
<donvella> jonuk: :) did you install the HDDs yourself?
<jonuk> richie: i'm sorry, i don't know
<gnomefreak> vdepizzol: did you look on gnome-look.org or art.gnome.com?
<richiefrich> jonuk, thats why--> fdisk -l
<donvella> jonuk: you must killdisk, format, then install your preferred OS
<richiefrich> jonuk, what is it ?    sda sdb
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, it still wont let me copy things into it
<jonuk> richie, i need to fdisk my 2nd hard drive, instead of leaving it as unallocated space?
* gnomefreak still waiting for site to come up
<richiefrich> jonuk, but u need to know what it is
<donvella> jonuk: YES
<jonuk> riche: i'm sorry, i don't know if its sda or sdb
<richiefrich> jonuk, fdisk -l
<jonuk> okay, i will try to fdisk -1
<donvella> jonuk: i told you, killdisk, format the drive, install the OS, it will work just fine
<richiefrich> not 1
<jonuk> i mean -l
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/where/you/wantit
<NickGarvey> jonuk: it is a L
<richiefrich> l
<siriusnova> hey guys i can't seem to get any audio input from my mic on my laptop
<DBO> vdepizzol, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=35417
<vdepizzol> gnomefreak: i'm goint to seach it
<jonuk> yes, sorry
<h3h_timo> alright thanks
<siriusnova> or from the line-in
<siriusnova> can anyone hel
<siriusnova> help?
<richiefrich> NickGarvey, thanks
<jonuk> thank you guys for all of your help
<vdepizzol> DBO: thanks :D
<richiefrich> np
<jonuk> i really appreciate it and will let you know if it works
<donvella> jonuk: one more thihng
<richiefrich> jonuk, what is it?
<donvella> jonuk: did you install the HDDs yourself?
<Quizzer> NickGarvey : worked but now i get this problem... configure: error: cannot find "./source/tcl.c" or "source/tcl.o"
<jonuk> donvella: 1st hard drive was factory
<jonuk> 2nd was installed by me
<CyaniCs|testing> ah...
<CyaniCs|testing> cable jumpers
<NickGarvey> Quizzer: what are you running that is doing that?
<donvella> jonuk: did you put the plastic clips into your HDDS to determine the primary from secondary
<Quizzer> BitchX .. ./configure
<CyaniCs|testing> #jonuk did you set your pins to master/slave or CS?
<jonuk> donvella: yes, my 1st hard drive is master, 2nd is set at slave
<Quizzer> i know i could just use the package for bitchx
<richiefrich> if it's a SATA he dosnt have to
<CyaniCs|testing> #jonuk and when you are in BIOS, you can see both hard drives?
<donvella> you have set that with the plastic clips or just thru bios?
<Quizzer> if i cant figure it out by tomorrow morning will justapt-get the package
<jonuk> donvella: plastic clips/jumpers whatever you call them
<donvella> jumpers yeh
<NickGarvey> Quizzer: oh bitchx wants it..
<NickGarvey> Quizzer: yeah Iw ould just apt-get it
<richiefrich> jonuk, do u see ikt in fdisk -l
<Quizzer> yeah
<jonuk> everyone: quick run down of what i did...i installed hard drive and formatted it just using disk manager in Windows, but accidentally set it to Dynamic Disk...then started storing files on it
<Quizzer> ok ..
<jonuk> Recently, I went to Disk Manager, deleted the entire Volume and changed it to Basic Disk
<jonuk> now it just has completely Unallocated Space
<richiefrich> jonuk, do u see ikt in fdisk -l
<CyaniCs|testing> and when you do an installation, are you formatting the disk with an ext3 partition?
<CyaniCs|testing> or just letting it setup the disk itself?
<jonuk> richie: i'm really sorry, but how do i do that
<richiefrich> in a terminal
<jonuk> *don';t
<tank1500> Is there any way that I can create a new folder in my system files?
<jonuk> so just go to a DOS Prompt?
<richiefrich> jonuk, sudo fdisk -l
<richiefrich> jonuk, are u in linux?
<CyaniCs|testing> #jonuk this is in linux, not in windows
<jonuk> richie...windows
<jonuk> i'm in windows
<richiefrich> jonuk, then u can do htese things
<NickGarvey> jonuk: oh hahahaha we have been giving you linux instructions
<nickrud> tank1500, sudo mkdir /path/to/new/dir
<jonuk> i'm just trying to install linux for the first time
<CyaniCs|testing> #jonuk both disks are hooked up right now, right?
<jonuk> Nick: shit, sorry guys
<NickGarvey> jonuk: heh its fie
<ompaul> jonuk, you will need to get a terminal, Applications, Accessories, Terminal, and in there type the bit between the arrow heads >>sudo fdisk -l<< get that output and go to https://paste.ubuntu-nl.org with it and enter it there and then give the url of that page in this channel
<richiefrich> jonuk, u need to boot to linux
<jonuk> CyaniCs...yes
<HymnToLife> lmao ompaul, you typed al that for nothing
<donvella> jonuk: what is your interest with linux?
<tank1500> nickrud, thanks
<CyaniCs|testing> ok. when you reboot, you have your linux install cd in the drive, right?
<CyaniCs|testing> and it starts the installer?
<jonuk> donvella: i just want to be able to dual-boot linux/windows so I can try out linux and learn the OS
<jonuk> then hopefully eventually switch entirely to Linux
<CyaniCs|testing> #jonuk getting you there.
<tank1500> hey, is there some place that I can get a list of all those terminal commands?
<drasko> nickrud, I'll try this...
<NickGarvey> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<donvella> jonuk: why dont you use something simple for now like knoppix?
<nickrud> drasko, what??
<donvella> to get your way around the os
<jonuk> CyniCs: yes, I reboot with linux installer CD
<richiefrich> jonuk, thats grub no problem
<NickGarvey> tank1500: read what ubotu just spit out
<ompaul> jonuk, so get yourself the live CD that comes with ubuntu and use that
<drasko> nickrud, well,. for xsessions....
<CyaniCs|testing> ok, and it starts the installation process?
<tank1500> hehe, yeah, thanks
<jonuk> ompaul: well, I've used the LiveCD for a little bit and decided to go ahead and permanently install
<NickGarvey> jonuk: okie, can you boot the cd and then come back in here?
<jonuk> CyaniCs: yes it starts the install process
<ompaul> jonuk, so get the install CD and start the install
<CyaniCs|testing> when you get to the part that asks you about partitioning your disk, you are telling it to automatically partiton? or are you setting up your own partitions?
<jonuk> I do start the install, but when it gets the Starting Partition stage, it loads to 100% and then hangs and goes blank
<Rhine> Anyone know the easiest process to write to NTFS i dont care if i nuke the harddrive, becuase if i cant write to it im reformating :/
<jonuk> THen I hit Ctrl+C and the partitioner loads to 52% and hangs for got
<jonuk> good
<CyaniCs|testing> #Rhine recompile your kernel with NTFS write support
<jonuk> So it never loads the actually partitioner for me to start partitioning my disk
<CyaniCs|testing> ok.
<Rhine> O.o Is there a guide for this or is a newbie screwed?
<CyaniCs|testing> you need to do a custom partition
<CyaniCs|testing> so instead of automatic, choose manual.
<CyaniCs|testing> it will be disk HDB
<gnomefreak> Rhine: you write to it you might be reformatting also lol
<Rhine> well i have two drives
<Rhine> one has windows which im trying to save :/
<CyaniCs|testing> (probably hdb)
<nickpresta> I was wondering if I could get some help with an uncommon mouse problem?
<jonuk> it's a very weird problem, i think
<jonuk> i can't find any solutions online
<jonuk> in the forums
<Rhine> I have tried this but it doesnt work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481&highlight=ntfs+captive
<chowells> nickpresta: if you just ask the question, someone might know the answer
<sorush20> is I need to use hotplug in upload a firmware to a printer caue the printer is silly then what will I don in dapper when the hotplug is gone?
<donvella> jonuk: its not wierd, you just arent following procedure
<Quizzer> any chance anyone knows of an online source for information about useradd .. want to know how to restrict them to just thier dir. /home/username
<sorush20> if
<CyaniCs|testing> its confusing the first time.
<donvella> jonuk: killdisk, format your second HDD, it must be ready for installation.
<nickpresta> well, at seemingly random times, although more commonly when I switch applications, my mouse will go crazy.
<ompaul> jonuk, did you have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions  or wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge ?
<green_earz> jonuk: where the cd from, do you down load it or was it posted to you ?
<nickpresta> it will move across the screen extremely fast and almost always end up in the top right corner
<CyaniCs|testing> #donvella the installer will format the disk appropriately.
<jonuk> ompaul: i've glanced at them, i will read more thorouhgly
<NickGarvey> Quizzer: oh I think you want.. chroot
<donvella> CyaniCs|testing: not if the disk is corrupt
<CyaniCs|testing> #jonuk do the manual partitioning.
<jonuk> donvella: so you think the reason the Partitioner is stalling is because my 2nd hard drive isn't formatted
<NickGarvey> Quizzer: not sure how to force that though
<nickrud> sorush20, how'd you use hotplug for that <curiosity, mostly>
<ompaul> jonuk, go for it now - and no that would not stop it
<jonuk> CyaniCs: I can't even get to that part
<CyaniCs|testing> it will, just not if the MBR is corrupt.
<CyaniCs|testing> try donvellas advice.
<sorush20> well there is a firmware file that is uploaded to the printer since the hotplug script does it everytime for me..
<donvella> jonuk: i have had installation problems with both windows and linux and not been able to fix anything without killdisking, so i find if all else fails, i pop in killdisk, let it do its thing, fdisk and install
<CyaniCs|testing> boot to your live disk, and run an fdisk on the second hard drive, and delete anything.
<ompaul> jonuk, as CyaniCs|testing suggested there, that is a good idea, give it a shot and come back to us
<Quizzer> ok
<Rhine> When i add this to fstab /dev/hda1    /media/hda1    ntfs-fuse    auto,gid=1002,umask=0002    0    0 i get I/O errors on boot i think it is the umask?!
<CyaniCs|testing> then boot and run (probably from a floppy) active kill disk (google search "active kill disk"
<jonuk> okay so boot LiveCD, fdisk my 2nd hard drive, try install again, then come back
<thor> is it possible to put ubuntu in a usb memory and boot using the memory?
<sorush20> is it possible for me to write a little script like cat firmware>> printer
<ompaul> jonuk, yes
<Flannel> thor: yeah.  If your BIOS supports booting from USB.
<HymnToLife> thor> use DSL for that
<donvella> http://www.killdisk.com i suggest the ISO version CD
<sorush20> and I could have that running every time right?
<jonuk> okay, before i try this...if it works
<CyaniCs|testing> #Flannel is correct
<Flannel> thor: but, yeah, ask HymnToLife said, you're probably better off with distros suited for that specifically.
<jonuk> what do I mount the NTFS partition to?
<CyaniCs|testing> #jonuk "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/WINDOWS"
<gnomefreak> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<HymnToLife> jonuk> to wherever you want
<jonuk> okay, thank you CyaniCs
<CyaniCs|testing> no worries.
<CyaniCs|testing> here to help
<ompaul> Rhine, what is ntfs-fuse ? ntfs is a supported mount type
* gnomefreak is confused i see everyone telling everyone else to use the others advise :(
<nickrud> sorush20, that's the general idea: you'd put that script into /etc/init.d, and then run sudo update-rc.d defaults NN . NN probably should be <19, since cups is 19
<shadeofgrey> hey does anybody here run the boic client for distributed computing
<shadeofgrey> ?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, cheer up
<Determinist> ohh, nice, now konversation is starting to behave like xchat
<gnomefreak> im just tired ill be in bed soon
<outlawcrook> ok i did all that was said on the page for the nvidia cards
<jonuk> okay time to try...thanks again everyone
<Determinist> i'm being a masochist again and trying kde on my laptop
<richiefrich> gnomefreak, tired us linux ppl dont sleep :)
<outlawcrook> then had to do a reinstall of ubuntu
<outlawcrook> could not get back in
<CyaniCs|testing> im eagerly waiting dapper
<gnomefreak> lol richiefrich thats why im tired and i have to fast for 12 hrs anyway so sleep is best way to do that
<outlawcrook> gave me error API mismatch
<richiefrich> gnomefreak, i stay up for like 40 hours
<HymnToLife> I did 50 once
<nickrud> youth :(
<richiefrich> gnomefreak, is not good but thats what i do
<HymnToLife> playing Diablo II on LAN :D
<outlawcrook> so what went wrong?
<richiefrich> HymnToLife, ive done a week with 'help'
<snowfaked> diablo II works with linux?
<gnomefreak> snowfaked: under cedega maybe?
<jon_> howdy! does ubuntu come with a feed aggregator?
<snowfaked> blah cedega :/
<HymnToLife> nope, under Windows :D
<gnomefreak> snowfaked: maybe wine but i doubt it
<nickrud> jon_, straw, liferea are the two that come to mind
<snowfaked> are there any other native linux games than et,quake,ut,tuxracer?
<donvella> HymnToLife: what does your name mean?
<donvella> UT?!
<NickGarvey> snowfaked: cube I think
<CyaniCs|empire> #jon_ several
<donvella> you can run UT on this? onlinE?!
<CyaniCs|empire> try akregator
<hyphenated> donvella: yes, UT
<snowfaked> like playable games, not something like "my lame poker v0.1" ;)
<bbrazil> snowfaked: quake2, adventure, nethack
<jon_> nickrud: these come with the standard install?
<DBO> snowfaked, Doom3
<intelikey> quick Q,  i want to use vlc in console, what if any special notes ?
<HymnToLife> donvella> slightly offtopic, it's the name of an album by Timo Tolkki
<snowfaked> yeah doom and nethack
<donvella> hyphenated: i have allocated 2 jobs for you. get my ATI drivers running and get UT running lol
<Phoul> How do i get xmms playing wma?
<nickrud> jon_, no, but they're easily installed from the net
<jon_> thanks, CyaniCs|empire
<snowfaked> only shoot-em-ups :/
<DBO> snowfaked, Americas Army used to have a linux client, but they killed that
<HymnToLife> snowfaked> Frozen Bubble :D
<ompaul> !tell donvella about ati
<gnomefreak> !wma
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> Phoul: ^^^^
<ompaul> donvella, read the stuff the bot sent you :-)
<daddius> anyone know the package name for .wma files?
<bbrazil> snowfaked: nethack and adventure aren't shoot'em ups, although if you want that there's hunt
<jon_> nickrud: thanks. just didn't want to go find one if there are any already installed
<donvella> Phoul: one problem with that mate
<gnomefreak> daddius: ^^^^
<snowfaked> bbrazil: yep i know nethack
<jon_> nickrud: got a fave?
<hyphenated> snowfaked: there are plenty of games, but for commercial 3D games, the only ones that work well are from id (doom3, et and so on) or the kids that make Unreal games
<ompaul> !tell daddius about restricted
<outlawcrook> said the nvidia kernel module is version 1.0.7174 but this module is version 1.0.7667
<outlawcrook> what does all that mean?
<bbrazil> snowfaked: so why would you want anything else ;)
<donvella> Phoul: if the WMA is licenced to windows your screwed, eg ebaumsworld.com
<nickrud> jon_, I use liferea when I use an aggregator
<snowfaked> bbrazil: i don't, i rarely play anything. i was just interested whether i could abuse my work laptop and instlal some games ;)
<daddius> damn
<bbrazil> snowfaked: gltron
<ompaul> chill, its all fun
<jon_> ok. i'll try it. thanks, nickrud!
<snowfaked> if i were to play something i could probably get gamecube
<Phoul> umm
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell donvella about ati
<Phoul> Its locally on my computer
* gnomefreak thought they all were licenced to windows (could be reason the W stands for windows?
<Phoul> I guess i should change the format..
<nickrud> jon_, apt-cache search aggregator lists those, and some more
<Phoul> im not sure how tho..
<NickGarvey> snowfaked: mm.. wii...
<nickrud> forgot blam
<gnomefreak> wma=windows media audio i thought
<outlawcrook> anyone have a clue asto what went wrong or what is going on.. :)
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> you were right :p
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: I believe thats what it is
<spartas> so, I want to set up ntp on an internal network and I've already set up ntp-server for the connection to the internet server.  what do I need to change in ntp.conf to make ntp work within my network?
<Phoul> gnomefreak: whats a converter?
<jon_> ok. thnx, nickrud
<nickrud> snowfaked, there are a multitude of games in the games section of synaptic
<gnomefreak> Phoul: i dont know my moto is sc*** windows
<carl> I'm having problems again >>;
<DBO> the most entertaining of witch is kbounce!
<snowfaked> nickrud: yep, but they are something like kill bill and 1000 tetris games and so on :)
<HymnToLife> Phoul> on windows, iTunes does it
<NickGarvey> Carl: lay em on me
<gnomefreak> !wma
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> ^^^ read that Phoul
<carl> I can't play my music
<carl> I get more errors
<gnomefreak> carl: mp3?
<carl> Mhm
<nickrud> snowfaked, and a flight simulator, some adventure games in the sierra mode, and, and, and :)
<ubuntugamer___> Does someone know a really on-line game for ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> go to the site above carl  the same one i gave Phoul
<snowfaked> nickrud: maybe if i could get kings quest 7 run on linux....
<NickGarvey> carl: paste errors
<NickGarvey> carl: if more than 2 lines use pastebin
<p47> I can't see the compiz file in gconf-editror, do you know why ? I have all installed in mi machine
<snowfaked> dosbox probably runs warcraft2 well in linux also? i promisedto play it against my friend some day :)
<p47> Help me !!!!!
<gnomefreak> p47: did you try #ubuntu-xgl
<Flannel> p47: this is in dapper?  And, don't be annoying.
<carl> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<snowfaked> i don't even know what games i'm looking for as i play so few games :)
<HymnToLife> snowfaked> wine runs warcraft 3 pretty well
<HymnToLife> but you have to have strong hardware
<ubuntugamer___> Does anypne have a suggestion ??????????????
<p47> Yes but Any person anwer me ! :(
<nickrud> snowfaked, apt-cache says there are some engines for running sierra games, maybe you can import the data
<gnomefreak> ca/opme
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<tahorg> p47: because you have to launch compiz with gconf option one time first
<nickrud> snowfaked, frozenbubble
<gnomefreak> p47: either #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<gnomefreak>  p47 or #ubuntu-xgl
<snowfaked> nickrud: i looked at some sierra engine, but it was for old sierra games only. like kings quest 3/4 and such
<nickrud> snowfaked, ah. OK
<Flannel> ubuntugamer___: wolfenstein : Enemy Territory is an online game.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<outlawcrook> nvidia help please
<carl> "Totem could not play 'file:///home/carl/Desktop/Music/Dragonforce_Sonic_Firestorm/01 - My Spirit Will Go On.mp3'."
<NickGarvey> carl: have the plugins?
<snowfaked> maybe i'll get some cheap tv-input (are there any) and that gamecube :)
<HymnToLife> !tel carl about mp3
<NickGarvey> !tell carl about mp3
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell carl about restricted
<carl> Didn't know I needed 'em on a fresh Ubuntu install
<carl> >>;
<HymnToLife> damn
<NickGarvey> HymnToLife: I win!
<p47> tahorg : Whit gconf option ? I don't understand you, could you explainme please how ?
<NickGarvey> carl: read the article, they are proprietary, they can't include them
<p47> Flannel Yes Is a dapper !
* HymnToLife needs some sleep
<HymnToLife> but not now
<Flannel> p47: this is NOT the channel for this.  #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-xgl
<outlawcrook> !tell outlawcrook about nvidia
<gnomefreak> p47: i will ask you once more go to #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-xgl
<ompaul> spartas, sorry I forgot your question - then I remembered it- all the info you need is in /usr/share/doc/ntp-doc/html but you need to install >>ntp-doc<< first
<carl> Wait, repeat that, but 'dumbed' down, please.
<gnomefreak> carl: look at your pms
<NthDegree> does anyone know how to disable services that aren't in the basic services section
<snowfaked> hmh. gamecube + mario something = 90 euros
<sorush20> dose dapper use a udev script?
<HymnToLife> snowfaked> Mario Kart DD kicks ass
<gnomefreak> sorush20: yes #ubuntu+1 please iirc it does
<ubuntugamer___> Someone from Brazil here ?????????
<bbrazil> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<gnomefreak> ubuntugamer___: #ubuntu-br
<spartas> k thx, ompaul
<ompaul> NthDegree, there are no services pointing to the outside world in a basic install, but if you install a service it runs, install package "bum" to manage this (boot up manager)
<nickrud> NthDegree, System-Admin-Services
<blind> giggle.
<outlawcrook> ok i did all that was said on the page for the nvidia cards
<NthDegree> i'm fairly new to linux so that would be 'apt-get install bum' right?
<nickrud> NthDegree, of course, you may need to install bum to see that, I don't remember :)
<outlawcrook> gave me error API mismatch
<blind> sudo, NthDegree
<snowfaked> HymnToLife: yep it was mario cart. too bad it was earlier 70 euros with mario football
<outlawcrook> said the nvidia kernel module is version 1.0.7174 but this module is version 1.0.7667
<snowfaked> although 20 ueros doesn't matter :)
<blind> `sudo apt-get install bum`
<outlawcrook> could not get back in
<outlawcrook> so i reinstalled os
<HymnToLife> snowfaked> I used to have Mario Tennis on the N64, great too
<ompaul> NthDegree, and you need universe repos installed  if this has not been done already do this >>/msg ubotu universe<<
<||arifaX> I've connected my smartphone successfully via synce- how to acces the filesystem now? google didn't help as expected
<snowfaked> too bad i'm working on 12 hours shifts, i don't have much time to play on consoles
<carl> I'm having another problem with enabling free formats
<carl> Says the 0.8 version is obsolete
<HymnToLife> carl > running Dapper ?
<ubuntugamer___> Brazil
<carl> Whut?
<Flannel> ubuntugamer___: #ubuntu-br
<outlawcrook> can someone help me on this please
<p47> tahorg are you still here ?
<ompaul> ubuntugamer___,         >>/join #ubuntu-br<<
<tahorg> p47: yes but you should join #ubuntu-xgl
<gnomefreak> without hte >><<
<tahorg> ubuntugamer___: tecla /join #ubuntu-br
<gnomefreak> the*
<NthDegree> brb just gonna reboot
<CyaniCs|empire> have you run the apt-get update to get the newest versions ?#outlawcrook
<snowfaked> whee, i'm getting a free book from ms press \o/
<ompaul> gnomefreak, :)
<gnomefreak> ompaul: ;)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<blind> blind: :)
<snowfaked> maintaining and setting up windows network infrastructure or something. part of the mcsa exams
<p47> ok thank's tahorg
<carl> I tried the dapper one, says couldn't find the package
<FireGirl> hey I have a question about ubuntu..it never really states.. in just about any linux distro.. the redistribution rights.
<gnomefreak> p47: we tell you to go to other channels because they can help you better(more) with it because this channel is for warty,hoary, and breezy only for now
<ompaul> carl, dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> outlawcrook, first thing you need to learn, is if you screw up your X config (you can't get a graphical desktop) is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FireGirl> I would like to know.. if I can sell pc's on ebay preloaded with ubuntu or does this break any laws
<ompaul> warty is gone please upgrade :)
<nickrud> outlawcrook, no reinstall required
<tahorg> FireGirl: nope
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell FireGirl about gpl
<carl> erm...okay...
<gnomefreak> ofcourse not ubotu :(
<tahorg> FireGirl: you're welcome to do so :)
<FireGirl> really?
<FireGirl> thats awesome
<ompaul> firegirl  give it to anyone you like
<gnomefreak> FireGirl: yes you can sell pcs with ubuntu installed
<FireGirl> i just wanted to make sure it wasnt illegal before i done it
<gnomefreak> FireGirl: i suggest reading the gpl
* nickrud wonders if selling requires personally providing access to the source
<FireGirl> i did read the gpl.. it doesnt make sense really
<lendyl> help
<gnomefreak> nickrud: you have to give the person a way to get it either with it or download it
<NickGarvey> FireGirl: doesn't?
<tahorg> gnomefreak: if she ships the instalation cd with the pc there is no problem for sure
<NickGarvey> lendyl: how can we help you?
<FireGirl> i think it means i can do it.. if I give open source.. and acknowledge that I dont take any credit for the software
<gnomefreak> FireGirl: than try ubuntu.com
<nickrud> gnomefreak, any source is ok then. Seems reasonable
<ompaul> firegirl if you want to talk about the GPL its not core to this channel take it to #ubuntu-offtopic and I will be glad to talk about it
<Flannel> FireGirl: no, not that.  It means you can't CLOSE your source.
<gnomefreak> nickrud: yes as long as its the source for ubuntu (if sending ubuntu)
<tahorg> FireGirl: well, burn an iso or ship the pc with the copy. Everything's alright
<tahorg> s/or/and/
<gnomefreak> as long as she gives them the cd shes free and clear ;)
<Sanne> FireGirl, pay attention to any non-free or restricted packages. Usually you won't be allowed to pre install those, I believe, like, for example, the binary nvidia/ati drivers.
<jerware> fellaz.
<lendyl> nickgarvy: i had a problem, about downloading.... i download a file in the web then after that a save it in my desktop then when i tried open it theres this popup icon telling "plese enter your password to run/usr/bin/gnome-app-install  '/home lendyl/desktop/chikka'
<tahorg> FireGirl: you can even ask the cd for free on the net
<lendyl> what should i do?
<jerware> i think i have a hardware issue.  my eth0 is no longer recognized, but a few hours ago i had a working network conection.
<HymnToLife> lendyl> what kind of file did you download ?
<tahorg> jerware: sudo ifconfig eth0 say something ?
<tahorg> say
<tahorg> s
<jerware> i remember walking with my laptop in the rain when it stopped being recognized, but it worked a few times after that.
<jerware> tahorg: eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<ompaul> jerware, check that it is still seated correctly in the motherboard, it may actually be faulty, and try this command >>sudo dhclient << its a little rough but might work
<tahorg> ompaul: no, it won't work now
<ompaul> jerware, the only time I have had issues with eth0 is when I had to replace one
<jerware> ompaul: it is integeraged in my laptop
<ompaul> ooch
<tahorg> jerware: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<siriusnova> anyone here use the open sound system drivers instead of alsa?
<jerware> but it worked this morning, strange
<tahorg> jerware: anything ?
<siriusnova> my mic doesnt work and the alsa guys can't help me :(
<jerware> im working off my wireless nic now.
<tahorg> jerware: what's the model of your network adaptator
<jerware> interesting; the result of taht comand shows 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet (rev 01)
<swissbear> hi , I am this problem : I can't play wmv and asf files
<jerware> so it's not recognized by ifconfig, but it is by lspci
<ompaul> !tell swissbear about restricted
<swissbear> already download w32codec
<tahorg> jerware: try, sudo modprobe tg3
<tahorg> jerware: then ifup eth0
<jerware> tahorg:  no results with sudo modprobe tg3
<tahorg> jerware: dmesg | tail
<tahorg> gives you something about the ether controler ?
<tahorg> jerware: try the ifconfig command I already gave you
<tahorg> jerware: to see if eth0 is up again
<jerware> smsg | tail  says http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Z4U8Kl40.html
<swissbear> any idea for play wmv?
<jerware> ifconfig still says eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<DBO> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<tahorg> looks like the driver is already loaded
<jerware> swissbear: i can play wmv
<jerware> down load Mplayer
<tahorg> jerware: try a ifconfig -a and look at the ethx inteface
<tahorg> s
<swissbear> I did
<tahorg> jerware: perhaps it's eth2 ou eth3
<jerware> you might need win32 codecs swissbeaer
<DBO> swissbear, so long as the wmv does not have an encrypted stream you will be able to play it (after you isntall the restricted formats)
<justin__> hello
<DBO> justin__, hello
<swissbear> I have w32 codec
<DBO> swissbear, it sounds like your wmv stream is DRM'd
<justin__> hey do anyone know how i can update Firefox  bec i cant download anything
<HymnToLife> swissbear> then you need a player that can use them like Mplayer or xine
<jerware> eth1 and lo are the only listed in ifconfig
<swissbear> what is drm?
<tahorg> jerware: try a sudo rmmod tg3 && sudo modprobe tg3
<HymnToLife> !tell justin__ about ff1.5
<tahorg> jerware: to unload and reload the driver
<HymnToLife> !drm
<ubotu> HymnToLife: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jerware> but ifconfig -a shows a sit0
<carl__> I need help instaling a .bin file
<carl__> >>;
<tahorg> jerware: after that try a ifconfig eth0 again
<jerware> ok
<perry753> justin__, Please use a real Linux distribution.
<swissbear> I have mplayer
<justin__> i did
<lendyl> ihymntolife:ts a for free something that i could connect my pc to mibile
<DBO> justin__, you have to temporarly chown ff1.5's directory in opt, then chown it back to root after the update
<HymnToLife> ?
<perry753> nick125, Hi
<jerware> still same results with sudo rmmod tg3 && sudo modprobe tg3 ; ifconfig -a  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/vKXlr281.html
<jerware> i guess i need a new nic
<jerware> are there any pcmcia nic
<Nullified> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<justin__> ty
<jerware> with a linux compatable driver?
<jerware> with a linux compatable driver?
<tahorg> jerware: well il looks bad.
<jerware> yea
<carl__> Can somebody help me install a .bin file that was downloaded to my desktop?
<tahorg> jerware: what did you do ?
<nickrud> Nullified, getting the java deb from the seveas repo (!javadebs) is the easiest
<tahorg> jerware: do you have ndiswrapper loaded ?
<btwill> hi
<ompaul> carl__, what is it for?
<kbrooks> hmm. who is nick125
* kbrooks wonders
<jerware> tahorg: whats ndiswrapper? or how can i tell
<carl__> RealPlayer10
<jerware> i think so
<kbrooks> aha! a bot!
<tahorg> jerware: well, first, what did you do ?
* kbrooks kicks nick125 out
<btwill> hi nick125
<perry753> nick125 is a gentoo user
<tahorg> jerware: lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<perry753> he will bite you
<nick125> kbrooks: I'm just here to watch perry753 get kickbanned..
<tahorg> jerware: to see if ndiswrapper is loaded
<tahorg> jerware: which is baad.
<kbrooks> perry753: be quiet
<tahorg> jerware: it's a centrino 2 right ?
<ompaul> !tell carl__ about restricted
<carl__> >>;
<ompaul> carl__, that will tell you how to install that package
<ompaul> carl__, the link that the bot just sent you
<jerware> tahorg: i was walking in the rain while playing mp3's on my laptop
<jerware> a drop could have hit the rj-45 connector, but it worked a few days later, now it's down again
<jerware> doh nothing from  lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<jerware> i should look up how to install it
* kbrooks thinks of calling the ops on perry753 for nick125 
<jerware> a centrino, yes
* kbrooks pokes Seveas 
<perry753> kbrooks, why?
<perry753> you hatin???
<tahorg> jerware: it's strange because lspci sees your card
<kbrooks> Seveas: i have a reason to believe that perry753 is trolling on nick125
<ompaul> jerware, why not use the pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org for more than two lines of keep all the text on as few a lines as possible :-)
<tahorg> jerware: so it's on the bus answering
<perry753> O.o
<tahorg> jerware: but the driver ignores it
<nickrud> heh. As long as their useful ...
<h3h_timo> why do i need a password to access a samba share that doesnt require a password
<nickrud> s/their/they are/
<kbrooks> Seveas: Please act on this ASAP
<moua> hi
<tahorg> jerware: the problem seems to be hardware
<h3h_timo> nevermind
<tahorg> jerware: you already tried a reboot ? to see if a bios reset could fix it
<kbrooks> nick125: he left
<nick125> kbrooks: yeah, he said he was coming here to tell everyone that asked for help to use a real distro..I just wanted to see him get k/bed
<high-freq> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<kbrooks> nick125: K
<tahorg> nick125: he's done it only once
<luke> hello
<tahorg> (that I saw)
<luke> can anybody help me with a Wine problem?
<tahorg> stop drinking
<tahorg> </sorry>
<rbrt> muhahah.
<nickrud> rflol
<rbrt> :)
<CyaniCs|empire> lol
<Phoenix92x> hi, Im running dapper drake with kernel version 2.6.15-22-386 on a Dell Latitude D610 with a Radeon X300 graphics card. I'm having a problem getting translucency to work correctly. Im using the latest fglrx driver, but when I enable translucency the display is...well...corrupted is the best word for it. Can anyone help me?
<ompaul> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<NickGarvey> luke: heh, what do you need
<CyaniCs|empire> #Phoenix92x move to the dapper channel
<ompaul> CyaniCs|empire,  if I may ask why do you preface all lines with a #?
<HymnToLife> ompaul> they're commented out, meaning that we shouldn't care about them
* ompaul rofl
<ompaul> HymnToLife, stop it
<bimberi> lol HymnToLife
<NickGarvey> heh I think it might be his client
<Phoenix92x> is it #dapper ? because that has no one in it
<NickGarvey> Phoenix92x: #ubuntu+1
* nickrud looks into adding # to ignore
<CyaniCs|E> #ubuntu+1
<HymnToLife> it's #ubuntu+1
<nalioth> Phoenix92x: #ubuntu+1
<Phoenix92x> thanks
<NickGarvey> I win
<rbrt> Hmm. I think it is #ubuntu+1 ;-)
<CyaniCs|E> lol
<CyaniCs|E> DIBS
<rbrt> *g*
<daryl_> What is the command to reconfigure my xorg.conf file?
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<tahorg> vim ?
<nalioth> !xcfg
<ubotu> [xcfg]  to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<NickGarvey> daryl_: dpkg-recon- nevermind heh
<rbrt> nano!
<tahorg> oops I did it again
<nalioth> bimberi: mine is shorter
<rbrt> ;)
<nickrud> bimberi's is better nalioth :P
<tahorg> nalioth: generaly people don't say those thing.
<tahorg> s
<tahorg> jerware: so
<nickrud> o.O
<tahorg> jerware: anything new with your broadcom gigabit ?
* bimberi knows what tahorg is thinking :P
<ompaul> tahorg, I think they know each other, just a little bit
* bimberi is so glad to see that #ubuntu regulars have such clean minds :)
<tahorg> bimberi: I don't know what you mean.
<tahorg> bimberi: ;)
* nickrud rises from the gutter, led by bimberi
<jramsey> !bison
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jramsey
<ompaul> !info bison
<ubotu> bison: (A parser generator that is compatible with YACC), section devel, is optional. Version: 1:2.0-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 285 kB, Installed size: 1104 kB
<jramsey> ompaul, txs
<ompaul> jramsey, np
<icyvapor> anyone has seen this kind of error message before?
<icyvapor> ** (network-admin:7801): CRITICAL **: gst_xml_element_destroy: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<HymnToLife> it doesn't look good
<jramsey> icyvapor, what component gen'ed the error?
<icyvapor> well.. it's not a major thing.. just seems my network config doesn't save...
<icyvapor> network-admin
<hou5ton> Is it very risky to go ahead and upgrade to Dapper now?
<HymnToLife> two weeks before release, I think it's pretty solid
<chowells> works for me
<icyvapor> I'm using a wireless router.. the SSID is plain text instead of Hex.. by default Ubentu use Hex, so each time I boot up it, I have to manually set the 'network-admin'
<tahorg> hou5ton: perhaps some minor problems
<tahorg> icyvapor: ssid ?
<tahorg> icyvapor: you mean wep key
<tahorg> no ?
<icyvapor> because my config doesn's seem to save ..
<icyvapor> sorry it's ESSID
<tahorg> ESSID is a string
<tahorg> hex or whatever
<tahorg> it should work
<hou5ton> so ... as I understand it ... in /etc/apt/sources.lst, everywhere it says "breezy" ... like in "breezy-backports" ... I change it to "dapper-backports"  ... correct?
<Abnix> umm, silly question I think, but what do I have to install here to get 'make' ? (please be specific)
<jramsey> Abnix, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Abnix> ty
<jramsey> Abnix, yw
<Flannel> hou5ton: there are no dapper backports, yet.  so, comment those lines out.  But yeah, all the breezys become dappers.
<icyvapor> well.. then I'm confused more. Each time it won't work by default.. I have to open up the network-admin and open the interface properties for current connection... in it, changing "key type" from Hex to Plain(Ascii) does the trick.. but I've no idea why
<icyvapor> although I'm not using a WEP
<cjfp> my glxgears doesn't report fps, any ideas?  glxinfo works and DRI is yes.  using breezy.
<jramsey> !info LZO
<tahorg> icyvapor: mmh, something might be wrong in you configuration
<jramsey> !info LZ0
<hou5ton> Flannel:  ok ... that leaves security, multiverse and universe ... sound right?
<Flannel> and main, hou5ton
<icyvapor> yea.. probably..
<tahorg> icyvapor: try to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Flannel> !tell cjfp about glxgears
<tahorg> icyvapor: and remove every 'wireless-key' line
<jramsey> !info ruby
<ubotu> ruby: (An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby), section interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.8.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<tahorg> icyvapor: you are using an open access point ?
<cjfp> Flannel: it would help if there were also a man page!?!
<basilio> hi all
<icyvapor> tahorg: yea.. I will have a look at it and see what I can change, thx
<basilio> im a newbie in all these linux
<basilio> if there any way that i can copy a .doc from my winxp partition to my linux partition?
<Syco54645> i was wondering how i can disable the ctrl alt + thing in xorg,
<Abnix> ok, where would I put a command that I want to execute before X attempts to start?
<pyrotic> Gentoo Guru's ?
<Abnix> are you *trying* to start a fight?
<pyrotic> me?
<richiefrich> pyrotic, ?
<jramsey> anyone know what the LZO library is?  i need it to build grub
<pyrotic> richiefrich hey
<richiefrich> pyrotic,  what u want with gentoo
<pyrotic> richiefrich was going to install it on my other drive, but I don't even know where to begin...
<chowells> jramsey: apt-cache search lzo
<richiefrich> pyrotic, i can help
<richiefrich> pyrotic, come to my channel
<pyrotic> richiefrich k.
<cjfp> ok, now zsnes hangs my desktop when i try to enter full screen.
<pyrotic> richiefrich invite me.
<high-freq> ok...can someone plz tell me why lspci isn't listing *any* of my pcmcia cards?
<jramsey> chowells, txs
<high-freq> i just did a fresh install..got xorg up...so now what?
<cjfp> correction, it dies and i have to kill it from the console, and then my desktop resolution is stuck at 1024x768 and i still have to kill X.
<jramsey> chowells, the pkg name is lzop ... that's why i couldnt find it
<agraupe> is there a way to test if my wifi card is working without having an AP nearby?  I want to make sure my card is working before I spend money on a wireless router
<high-freq> do lspci see if it detects it
<chowells> jramsey: are you sure it's not liblzo1 and liblzo-dev
<gdb> My X is stuck at 640x480 and it's the only resolution offered on the control panel for it.  How can I get in there and enable it to run 1024x768?
<chowells> high-freq: because they aren't PCI devices
<jramsey> chowells, must be somethign else because ./configure still whines about it ... lemme try that
<high-freq> gdb: u can edit the xorg.conf yourself or redo    dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gdb> Thanks, high-freq.
<high-freq> chowells: ok...whts ocmmand to check it then?
<chowells> high-freq: 'cardctl status'
<high-freq> k
<jramsey> chowells, yep liblzo-dev ... ty
<high-freq> chowells: ok says 5v 16 bit PC card... function 0: [ready] 
<bur[n] er> can anyone recommend a gui .wav to .mp3 encoder?
<chowells> cardctl config too, maybe. depends what you're looking for
<high-freq> chowells: on website for the specs it says it uses the prism 2.5 driver
<chowells> bur[n] er: KAudioCreator can do that I think
<propheteer> bur[n] er, i'd suggest grip or soundjuicer, and use FLAC or vorbis.
<bur[n] er> how about a gtk one? ;)
<chowells> no idea
<propheteer> bur[n] er, those two are gtk so you don't have to deal with ugliness.
<bur[n] er> flac and/or vorbis don't work on my car mp3 cd player or i'd be all about ogg :)
<maik> moin+
<bur[n] er> sound juicer won't do it
<bur[n] er> I'll try grip though
<propheteer> what do you mean it won't do it?
<BrunnoPE> i want to download the latest version of dapper but i don't know if it's the "beta 2" or the "flight 7", anyone can help me ?
<bur[n] er> sound juicer only goes from cd
<high-freq> chowells: said socket 0:  Vcc 5.0v  Vpp1 5.0v  Vpp2 5.0v
<bur[n] er> as far as I can tell
<chowells> high-freq: so what's the problem?
<high-freq> chowells: for the cardctl config
<gdb> high-freq: Thanks for the tip.  That dpkg-reconfigure command is what I was looking for.
<maik> some german people around?
<propheteer> bur[n] er, what application is this for?  just for listening to music off your computer?
<propheteer> maik, nein.
<high-freq> chowells: how do i enable it?
<maik> lol propheter
<propheteer> bur[n] er, unless you have some specific need for mp3 format, i would avoid it at all costs.
<bur[n] er> propheteer: i'm going to convert a bunch of .wav's I have to .mp3 so I can burn them to an mp3 cd for use in my car
* bur[n] er has specific need
<propheteer> oh.. :(
<propheteer> sucks that more car cd players don't support vorbis.
<bur[n] er> i've never seen an ogg cd player :\
<bur[n] er> i know
<propheteer> grip is great.
<high-freq> chowells: been workin on this for a few days now ;(  can't seem to get it working... its even a prism2.5 card so i dunno
<propheteer> you can have it use lame.
<bur[n] er> i've used grip in the past
<chowells> high-freq: have you tried modprobe'ing the right driver?
<bur[n] er> how do I get it to convert the .wav's I have?
<maik> i`ve got a problem !i`am an bloody ubuntu starter
<high-freq> chowells: which ones tho... prism_cs  says it uses the prism 2.x
<maik> and i want to know how to install something!!??
<atomic0x> Hey ladies and gent's.  Has anyone installed flight7 onto a usb drive?  I'm having trouble booting it from mine :(
<chowells> high-freq: not sure, sorry
<jramsey> maik, what?
<high-freq> chowells: ok ;(
<hyphenated> atomic0x: #ubuntu+1
<Abnix> ok, where would I put a command that I want to execute before X attempts to start?
<moua> hi, i can't log into root nor type sudo, however i can be root if i log into a classic user and type su
<bur[n] er> propheteer: grip has the same issue as sound juicer, I can't seem to get it to load my .wav's to encode them
<CyaniCs|E> in "/etc/init.d"
<mcr> It seems that I've purchased what I thought was a hard PCI modem, but may in fact be an LTmodem. I'm willing to try ltmodem, etc. if I can get it easily on ubuntu. This is for a friends' computer (rescuing him from XP).
<moua> i have "bad password"
* bur[n] er might just use lame and an xterm
<propheteer> bur[n] er, oh!  yeah...they are geared toward cd ripping.
<propheteer> bur[n] er, then why don't you just run something from the command line?
<propheteer> just use lame.
<jramsey> xbox_guru, u get ur wireless set up?
<propheteer> lame <settings> *.wav
<xbox_guru> jramsey, no I didn't
<jramsey> xbox_guru, ahhh sry 2 hear that
<xbox_guru> I'm putting ndiswrapper back onto the compuer
<xbox_guru> *computer
<bur[n] er> propheteer: will that work like this... 01.wav -> 01.mp3 and 02.wav -> 02.mp3?
<xbox_guru> updating it
<xbox_guru> jramsey: what do I need to run before I extract the file
<CyaniCs|E> #bur[n] er renaming the file? or converting to mp3?
<jramsey> xbox_guru, what file? u mean the ndiswrapper module?
<xbox_guru> yes, from the sourceforge website
<xbox_guru> jramsey, I want to have the most upto date version
<propheteer> bur[n] er, yeah
<propheteer> after upgrading to dapper drake (what kind of animals is a drake?!) i can't use my sound or networking.
<bur[n] er> propheteer: try using an older kernel?
<shoofle> drake is a dragon or a duck
<shoofle> of some kind
<bur[n] er> propheteer: did you do a "hard" shutdown and leave it off for a sec?
<swissbear> have I to restart after have installed nw codecs?
* bur[n] er is reminded of drake mallard... aka darkwing duck
<jramsey> xbox_guru, try this http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<bur[n] er> swissbear: only the application
<swissbear> it seams totem doesn't see the w32codecs
<propheteer> hmm...the older kernel is a thought!
<shoofle> everyone should read www.xkcd.com it's my brother's comic!
<malegria> hi. i'm new to linux, trying ubuntu. one of those windows-questions (sorry): in windows' explorer there is a file tree on the left side that shows the folders while on the right side you can see subfolders and files. is there a way to have something similar in ubuntu (breezy badger, gnome)?
<xbox_guru> brb
<jramsey> malegria, did u check side pane
<DBO> malegria, open your file browser in gnome, in the left panel you will see a pull down menu that probably says places, pull it down and select tree
<robertj_> that side bar has a few different modes, change Places to "Tree"
<malegria> Places?
<jramsey> browser/view/side pane
<malegria> ah, ok
<jramsey> then do what robertj_ said
<malegria> it's that easy...
<malegria> thanks
<jramsey> yw
<DBO> its that easy =)
<KaosX> any linux sysAdmins in here?
<DBO> linux is the OS made for the people, by the people.  not for the money by the corporations =)
<DBO> KaosX, I been called that before, whats your issue?
<jramsey> and linux has no "gates", metaphorically speaking ;)
<gamma> actually most of the linux advancements are corporate driven :P
<DBO> gamma, shhhhhhhh
<gamma> lol
<malegria> next one: (how) can i change the standart folder for my files (the one that is opened when saving files and stuff)
<KaosX> I have my final round interview with a large company on friday, Ive passed the windows and OS X ones with flying colors but Ive only really had my schooling on linux and not much else
<KaosX> I wanted to know what you think are the most important things a linux admin should know
<gamma> KaosX: never type rm -fr /
<gamma> :D
<jramsey> lol
<userbn> lue
<malegria> gamma: and what's that?
<KaosX> lol
<jramsey> malegria, forget that cmd
<gamma> removes all the files on the filesystem.... never learn that
<KaosX> i would NEVER do that
<DBO> KaosX, self-confidence.  You wont ever know everything, but you know if you have to, you can figure it out.  Also knowing a good bit of LDAP + Samba is not a bad start
<malegria> good to know...
<gamma> yea I'd familiarize yourself with the syntax of the samba configs
<KaosX> The want more of a linux tech, but I like to go a step up.
<KaosX> Ive set up samba before, ill list that on my to do list to brush up on though
<KaosX> anything else?
<DBO> LDAP, ProFTPD, Samba, Kernel Compilation, EVMS, RAID...
<xbox_guru> jramsey: I got It!!!!!!!!
<KaosX> ive used VSFTPD
<DBO> if you must =P
<Abnix> ok, where would I put a command/entry that I want to execute before X attempts to start?
<KaosX> lol
<xbox_guru> DBO/jramsey: I got the drivers for my Network adapter to work!!!!
<DBO> Also knowing SLES 9 is good because it has NDS KaosX
<jramsey> xbox_guru, you da man!!!
<KaosX> ohhh NDS   yeehaw
<malegria> can anybody tell me how can i change the standart folder for my files (the one that is opened when saving files and stuff)?
<KaosX> you want to go out of your home dir?
<DBO> KaosX, NDS is fantastically better than AD and anyone who says otherwise is a microsoft lover =)
<xbox_guru> jramsey: thanks, I got ndiswrapper to work, I finally figured out that you had to be in that directory to unpackage things
<jramsey> xbox_guru, sure ... np and enjoy ur untethered network!!!!
<nickrud> malegria, the best thing is to navigate to a dir you want to save files to and add it to your bookmarks
<KaosX> ndiswrapper is pretyy damn slick
<malegria> KaosX: i'm using a fat32 partitition for a whole bunch of files (still switching...)
<KaosX> I think I might actually have SLES 9 laying around here somewhere
<KaosX> well you could do one of a few things
<xbox_guru> jramsey: thanks
<KaosX> you can change your home directory
<jramsey> xbox_guru, yw
<jose> nas
<xbox_guru> I'll talk to you guys in a little bit
<KaosX> or (cmiiw guys) symlink your homedir to that fat32 drive
<jramsey> xbox_guru, c ya
<jonny> s
<malegria> i think the bookmark-way should work
<NeoGeo64> help, i installed the nvidia drivers, i set my xorg config to nvidia and now i cant boot x
<cjfp> ok, how do i get a package from dapper drake, using breezy?
<DBO> KaosX, if you want to continue your previous discussion, the best place will be #ubuntu-offtopic
<KaosX> gotcha
<cjfp> i would like a newer version of zsnes than 1.40.
<malegria> KaosX: tried that but didnt make it
<NeoGeo64> anyone know why i cant boot x?
<KaosX> youll probably have to alter your profile then
<PORDO> has anyone gotten an MVOX mv100 to work with linux?
<malegria> in OOo for example, i always have to search the other folder.
<outlawcrook> ok what was the fix comand again
<outlawcrook> if i mess up x server i think it is
<nickrud> outlawcrook, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PORDO> Setting up libsexy2 (0.1.7-0ubuntu5) ... <--- ??
<nickrud> outlawcrook, choose the nv driver
<DBO> PORDO, got that one too, was curious like you
<outlawcrook> what is this error i am getting
<outlawcrook> Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<DBO> PORDO, libsexy2 is a collection of gtk+ widgets
<nickrud> malegria, ah, open office. A sec
<NeoGeo64> help, i installed the nvidia drivers, i set my xorg config to nvidia and now i cant boot x
<malegria> nickrud, there's a link to the "standart folder"
<mnob07> hey
<malegria> nickrud, but thats not where i have my files
<nickrud> malegria, you want to go to the openoffice menu item tools->options. Under openoffice there's a Path setting, change MyDocuments
<nickrud> malegria, open office will default to the path you set there
<nickrud> outlawcrook, did you do an apt-get update first (that normally fixes that)
<mnob07> you can ignore me if you want if this is a stupid question, but I need help remembering what my login for ubuntu is. I JUST installed it, all I rememebr is putting Mike as the user name and my normal password but when booting it up they won't log me on?
<malegria> nickrud, perfect! thanks.
<NeoGeo64> i assume no one can help me lol
<NeoGeo64> oh well time to delete linux and go back to windows xp
<outlawcrook> what nvidia driver sdo i get for the 6600GT?
<nickrud> mnob07, are you making sure you use Mike, not mike
<Mitsurugi> no don't
<Mitsurugi> whats your probelem neogeo64?
<outlawcrook> from the synaptic package manager
<NeoGeo64> i installed the nvidia drivers, i set my xorg config to nvidia and now i cant boot x
<tonyyarusso> mnob07: Well, that's a bit of a pickle.  I take it you're on another computer next to it?
<NeoGeo64> i did everything right
<Mitsurugi> i have that probelm too neogeo
<Mitsurugi> what nvidia card are you using?
<mnob07> omg "mike" worked thank you so much
<tonyyarusso> mnob07: Have you tried both Mike and mike as usernames?
<tonyyarusso> mnob07: Hah, nice.
<mnob07> but I would swear that I capitalized the M during setup
<NeoGeo64> ti 4200
<tonyyarusso> mnob07: I'm not sure it lets you use capitals.
<mnob07> ahhh
<malegria> anybody knows a good wine-tutorial for beginners?
<nickrud> it does, caps matter
<DBO> NeoGeo64, have you looked at your xorg.0.log for clues?
<outlawcrook> how do you do a apt-get update
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: So are you thinking he just forgot the cap?
<DBO> outlawcrook, "sudo apt-get update"
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, I saw Mike --> caps, issue :)
<Mitsurugi> DBO; how do you look at that log?
<NeoGeo64> DBO, no
<NeoGeo64> i dont know how to do much command line stuff
<NeoGeo64> heh
<NeoGeo64> well i do but i dont like vim
<mutrooo> hi guys
<DBO> Mitsurugi and NeoGeo64, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<mutrooo> this is my first time using ubuntu
<DBO> mutrooo, welcome to a brave new world, but with more toast
<nickrud> NeoGeo64, then use nano, it's easier
<p47> why ubuntu show me this "compiz.real: No composite extension" ?
<mutrooo> thanks DBO
<DBO> p47, you have to add the compiz extension into your xorg.conf
<DBO> !compiz
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DBO
<nickrud> p47, no clue, but the people on #ubuntu-glx may help
<DBO> nuts... not factoid yet
<mutrooo> where can i learn more about ubuntu
<DBO> !wiki
<nickrud> mutrooo, wiki.ubuntu.com & help.ubuntu.com
<Mitsurugi> DBO: nothing shows up it just says (end) at the bottom
<DBO> mutrooo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<DBO> mutrooo, also feel free to ask any questions you have right here
<p47> DBO how ? I don't undesrtand the people in xgl not answer ! and I trired to read and read adn read in the wiki's
<DBO> Mitsurugi, that stinks
<_JECKEL_> hello all
<_JECKEL_> anybody got any suggestions for mouse icons?
<mnob07> wow I could not have start out at ubuntu any n00bier trying to login for 10 minutes using "Mike" when the user name was "mike" XD now I have to get my Linksys WUSB54G USB wireless adapter working... but I don't have much time today so maybe tomorrow
<nickrud> p47, then try #ubuntu+1. You won't get help with xgl here, no offence meant
<Mitsurugi> DBO: what does it mean though?
<xbox_guru> really quick, when I do my wep key, what settings should I use
<xbox_guru> its 128kbit encription
<MagicFa1> I wouldn't use WEP
<nickrud> _JECKEL_, mouse icons?
<DBO> p47, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267 its mentioned in the first post
<p47> nickrud : the people in ubuntu+1 said me that I have to go to xgl and in cgl nothing answer me
<_JECKEL_> yeah
<Samuli^> mnob07, that's a curse word after an another :)
<DBO> Mitsurugi, it means its bailing really early on
<_JECKEL_> wanna change the look of the pointer and such
<KaosX> Well Im off to try to shrink my hfs partition and install ubuntu onto my ibook
<Samuli^> usb, wireless, eek.
<p47> I will read DBO TAHNK'S
<nickrud> p47, well, xgl is pretty much a toy right now. Not suprising
<xbox_guru> when I put in the wep key, what should I do, Plain or hexidecimal
<mnob07> uh oh...
<DBO> nickrud, you mispelled lifestyle
<outlawcrook> so do i use the k7 for instalation or what
<outlawcrook> seeing as i am 64bit
<mnob07> well alledgedly the linsys should work... somehow
<Mitsurugi> DBO: dang I must have my PCI number wrong then.... I thought I had it right
<outlawcrook> running the 64bit version of this os
<mutrooo> thanks DBO
<Kr0ntab> sup folks
<DBO> Mitsurugi, you can just take that part out, its not needed =)
<Samuli^> outlawcrook, you might be better off with the regular i386
<nickrud> outlawcrook, if I may, it's a waste of time running the 64bit version if you want most video and internet flash and the like to work
<PORDO> can someone help me with this, and maybe tell me what might be causing my logins to fail? http://rafb.net/paste/results/aenmuV79.html
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<_JECKEL_> ok...can anybody tell me of a good IRC program that I could make transparent and all that nifty eye candy stuff?
<PORDO> bitchx in your terminal.
<Madpilot> _JECKEL_, XChat can do partial transparency
<nickrud> DBO, I never misspell lifestyle, I own that
<B0FH> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_JECKEL_> I should probably go get bitchx >_>
<ubuntu_> what up everybody
<ubuntu_> just playin with my ubuntu live
<PORDO> ALSA lib pcm.c:1972:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Invalid type for PCM iec958 definition (id: iec958, value: cards.pcm.iec958)
<ubuntu_> yep
<nickrud> ubuntu_, welcome to the niche :)
<wizzlefish> For some reason, Ubuntu runned extremely slow when I opened the GIMP. I had XMMS running, Firefox, a few File Managers, and gedit. Is there a way to speed it up?
<PORDO> wizzlefish is this with the live cd or an install?
<wizzlefish> install
<ubuntu_> i  like ubuntu but XP is all ive ever used i dunno if i could change
<PORDO> wizzlefish how fast is your proc?
<wizzlefish> ubuntu_: you can change - I'll teach you anything (that I know) - from noob to noob :)
<PORDO> ubuntu_ please give ubuntu a try.  you might want to change the default appearance a tad, but it's so worth it.
<Samuli^> ubuntu, you could have both.
<PORDO> you will hate windows when you've used it for a month.
<wizzlefish> PORDO: I have a 1.2Ghz Intel M processor, I believe
<_JECKEL_> Yeah..Ubuntu's gnome theme at first looks like ass vomit
<wizzlefish> amen to that
<PORDO> wizzlefish that's weird then.  that makes no sense to me, but i'm no expert.
<PORDO> my system is very fast.
<Samuli^> It's not THAT bad.
<nickrud> ubuntu_, it's about finding out what you need, and seeing if ubuntu will provide that usefulness
<_JECKEL_> it's crap brown
<_JECKEL_> it's bad
<wizzlefish> I like Tango icons
<PORDO> _JECKEL_ it's terrible isn't it.
<mindamp> im having problems compiling cups-pdf from source... it cant find alot of standard C stuff like time.h
<mindamp> am i missing a package?
<Madpilot> _JECKEL_, language, thanks...
<DrBanzai> Can anybody here help me with my ATI drivers, please?  When I do fglrxinfo I keep getting the MESA stuff...
<PORDO> it's so bad it makes me think, "how could you possibly make this any worse?'
<mindamp> i installed gcc obviously...
<nickrud> mindamp, cups-pdf is in the repos
<ubuntu_> my computer teacher gave it me this disc,i got the install too..i just dunno..isnt it not compatible with many games?
<wizzlefish> I've got a Tango FF theme, a Tango TB theme, and Tango icons and style for my Ubuntu
<mindamp> and...
<wizzlefish> maybe that's what's slowing it down!
<nickrud> mindamp, sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<Samuli^> drBanzai, have you installed xorg-driver-fglrx?
<xbox_guru> when I set up my network settings, I have wep and I"m trying to use the ubuntu network configuration, not in the terminal, and I want to know what settings I should use for the WEP. I have a 128bit encryption and was wondering, should I use hexidecimal or the other setting. Also should I use the DHCP, or static ip. Also should I set up the dns servers myself.
<DrBanzai> Samuli^, Yes
<_JECKEL_> listen... ubuntu_ ...do yourself a favor and get the art manager and go look through various themes and stuff
<PORDO> can someone help me?  my login crashes in under ten seconds, and i can't "see" my sound devices.
<mindamp> i have to modify the source for a system specific variable..
<ubuntu_> where do i get that?
<nickrud> ubuntu_, yes you are absolutley correct about games
<mindamp> so i need to compile it from cups-pdf.c
<mindamp> however gcc errors out trying to find several .h's.. i.e. time.h
<ubuntu_> but i love GIMP i have have the hack for XP
<wizzlefish> _JECKEL_: is that the "GNOME Art" thing?
<_JECKEL_> yeah
<mindamp> is there a c library or something i must "apt-get"?
<nickrud> mindamp, then try sudo apt-get build-dep cups-pdf
<daddius> t
<Flannel> mindamp: you already have build-essential?
<shellsage> If I install Flight 7 on a computer, will I be able to upgrade the system to the final release of dapper after it is released, as if I had just done a fresh install of the dapper final release?
<Samuli^> drbanzai, then take backup of xorg.conf = sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<wizzlefish> ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org <--- some games there
<mutrooo> ciao
<Madpilot> shellsage, yes
<apokryphos> mindamp: what are you trying to do?
<Flannel> shellsage: yes.  but, #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask further.
<||arifaX> hi I want to use sudo in a bash script but does not seem to work any clues?
<shellsage> ok thanks
<_JECKEL_> the ONLY thing I don't like about linux in general is the lack of an abillity to use games on it easily
<DrBanzai> Samuli^, I already have a few of those too...
<Samuli^> drbanzai, after that: sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wizzlefish> does Ubuntu come with Ruby installed?
<mindamp> i having a feeling build-essential will fix it
<mindamp> thank you
<nickrud> ||arifaX, depends on the circumstances; I usually write the script so I can call it with sudo, not call sudo inside the script
<Madpilot> wizzlefish, I don't think so
<ubuntu_> can i get a link to art manager or whatever?
<wizzlefish> ubuntu_: http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=889
<xbox_guru> when I set up my network settings, I have wep and I"m trying to use the ubuntu network configuration, not in the terminal, and I want to know what settings I should use for the WEP. I have a 128bit encryption and was wondering, should I use hexidecimal or the other setting. Also should I use the DHCP, or static ip. Also should I set up the dns servers myself.
<Samuli^> drbanzai, that command will change every "ati" in the file with "fglrx"
<||arifaX> nickrud, it is for syncing pocketpc I need some programs with and some without sudo so I should be able to use it inside the script
<wizzlefish> ubuntu_: you'll need Ruby, Ruby-Gnome2, and ReXML
<Madpilot> ubuntu_, the art manager is called "gnome-art" - install the package thru Synaptic
<_JECKEL_> or you could just go to applications and go to add applications
<wizzlefish> arg I need a bigger HD - Ruby won't fit on mine :(
<DrBanzai> Samuli^, Hmm, that gave me an unterminated s command error
<_JECKEL_> after you installed it, it will show up in your system prefrences menu
<_JECKEL_> what is Ruby?
<wizzlefish> Ruby is what you need for Gnome-art
<Madpilot> a programming language
<_JECKEL_> oh
<Samuli^> drbanzai, did you use the '
<_JECKEL_> guess I allready have it then >_>
<DrBanzai> Yup
<ubuntu_> eh, ive thought about switching but i live in a house with a bunch of computer illiterates and im afraid if i changed theyd freak out when they saw this
<DrBanzai> Er, Samuli^ Yes
<wizzlefish> ubuntu_: probably, but you could always dual-boot :)
<_JECKEL_> well...I have windows and linux on the same hard drive
<PORDO> this is so depressing..i can't get my sound working in dapper. :(
<ubuntu_> yeah,but thats alot of disk space
<nickrud> ||arifaX, sudo permissions can be odd. you might want to consider giving access to those particular programs in /etc/sudoers. You can give users the ability to run certain programs without entering the password there.
<PORDO> upgrading blows.
<ubuntu_> my teacher says somthing about this program VB Manager?or somthing like that,where you can boot linux from windows
<_JECKEL_> dapper is above breezy right?
<wizzlefish> ubuntu_: not really - if you go for a minimal install, it can be under a couple gigs
<wizzlefish> _JECKEL_: yes
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu_: vmware perhaps?
<_JECKEL_> I'm still on breezy..is it wise to update to dapper?
<spikeb> not yet.
<Madpilot> _JECKEL_, Dapper is still in beta
<wizzlefish> ubuntu_: virtual machines work, but they're slow
<ubuntu_> maybe
<_JECKEL_> and how would I update to it by the way? a full reinstall?
<nickrud> ||arifaX, for example, I have ALL     ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/umount /dev/hdd
<nickrud>  in that file, it allows anyone to unmount the cdrom without entering a password
<Samuli^> DrBanzai,  I didn't get any errors with: sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NoUse> _JECKEL_ no you can upgrade from within ubuntu
<overrider> hello, i am installing (going to ) ubuntu on an older ibm thinkpad t22 with 900 mhz. i would like to not use gnome or kde at all, rather install something lightweight like fluxbox. is there a way i can tell it to install just that?
<blank_> hey guys
<_JECKEL_> Ubuntu..I have my 80 gig hard-drive partitioned to roughly 50 something windows, 20 something ubuntu
<blank_> what's the /opt directory for
<DrBanzai> Samuli^, Okay, For some reason, I didn't get the last / before the last '
<ubuntu_> ah
<Madpilot> overrider, do a server install, then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop for XFCE
<||arifaX> nickrud, I see
<nickrud> blank_, for installing software that is not part of the distribution
<blank_> basically, I want to install the mplayer plugin for firefox 1.5, but dont know where to; /usr/lib/firefox/plugins or /opt/firefox/plugins
<NoUse> overrider you might look into xubuntu, it uses xfce which is lighter than the gnome or kde but has more features than fluxbox
<blank_> nickrud, so I'm guessing /opt right?
<ubuntu_> ok,im a little confused on how to install this gnome-art thing,it opens some script
<Flannel> blank_: http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg and  http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<wizzlefish> argh...I only have 7.5 GB of disk space left...
<overrider> yes xfce would also be fine, thanks guys
<blank_> thanks Flannel
<_JECKEL_> ubuntu_ at first I didn't like linux because it seemed flat and dead. Then I started exploring and looking for ways to make it look cooler..and honestly..you can get some pretty kick ass looking desk tops
<wizzlefish> ubuntu_: do it with the command line: "sudo apt-get install gnome-art"
<Mitsurugi> I'm gonna go
<Mitsurugi> I'm gonna do that
<ubuntu_> ok
<Samuli^> DrBanzai, so anyways.. If all goes well you should have working opengl after reboot :)
<wizzlefish> ubuntu_: but it'll be erased when you reboot
<Madpilot> ubuntu_, applications->add applications, search for gnome-art
<Mitsurugi> How many do you get wizzlefish?
<blank_> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ubuntu_> and thats another thing..im not good with that stuff,but im taking programming next year
<nickrud> blank_, no, you should install the mplayer plugin from the repos; then link from /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/mplayer* to wherever you installed your extra firefox
<DrBanzai> Samuli^, Okay, thanks!  Full reboot, or just restart X with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<_JECKEL_> and even though I only use terminal windows for wine and a few other stuff like tar...you can make em look leet and awesome
<wizzlefish> Mitsurugi: how many whats?
<blank_> nickrud, but I think that's for the old firefox, not 1.5
<nickrud> blank_, !ff1.5 has detailed instructions
<_JECKEL_> oh bah he left
<blank_> oh nickrud, i get you now, how do I link
<blank_> oh okay
<Madpilot> ubuntu_, sorry, search for art manager
<_JECKEL_> how is he gonna take programming when he basically said he sucks at computers?
<nickrud> blank_, see that page, seriously. It's correct
<ubuntu_> well i hve to learn
<_JECKEL_> oh..damn you and your underscore
<blank_> nickrud, yeah thanks, sorry for nagging, forgot it was there :(
<Mitsurugi> Wizzlesidh: i just tried that command, it didn't work =[
<wizzlefish> ubuntu_: here's a quick article I wrote: http://noenemies.com/2006/05/15/getting-set-up-in-ubuntu-gnulinux/
<nickrud> blank_, no sweat :)
<_JECKEL_> My terminal window is transparent with a green shade. It's put on my background which is sorta bluish matrix type of thing so in the terminal window it looks like normal black and green matrixness
<wizzlefish> ubuntu_: not the best, but it might get you convinced that GNU/Linux isn't hard to use (unless you want to do some hard stuff)
<Samuli^> drbanzai, I'm not sure actually. I think you need to at least restart gdm
<blank_> thanks nickrud that should do it, but by the way, I did as it said in the guide, ' sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* .', but I think I also have /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, should I do that too?
<_JECKEL_> looks pretty kick ass with the green letters that are brighter than the background of the terminal so it's easy to read
<xbox_guru> I have wep and I"m trying to use the ubuntu network configuration, and I want to know what settings I should use for the WEP. I have a 128bit encryption and was wondering, should I use hexidecimal or the other setting.
<Chris_Tucker> Um .. help? Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda6 ... how do i fix this? its ext3... and its saying its not a correct ext2 filesystem, and gives an e2fsck line to try, but that too produces this error
<roostishaw> how do i fix a broken package anyone?
<DrBanzai> Samuli^, Okay, I'll try restarting X, and if that dosen't work, I'll do a full reboot
<wizzlefish> Mitsurugi: the command should work - what did it tell you?
<NoUse> roostishaw try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Samuli^> I'm gonna restart too.
<_JECKEL_> the best thing about Linux is that it and mostly everything with it is free
<nickrud> blank_, I pointed you at that page because it was correct, follow it not my off the cuff example :)
<NoUse> roostishaw what package is broken?
<roostishaw> NoUse, tried that, but it sends me into an endless loop   :(
<blank_> nickrud, yeah I just realized that...thanks
<roostishaw> NoUse, firefox
<wizzlefish> _JECKEL_: here are many more reasons: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net
<_JECKEL_> Now all I have to figure out is wine to it's fullest so I can get diablo 2 to run on it right.
<blank_> nickrud, so now just restart firefox right
<blank_> how can I see what ln's are where?
<blank_> if it's even possible
<ubuntu_> and thats another downside to linux for me,to many damn computer critics
<_JECKEL_> wizzlefish, honestly...I find myself in linux because I have near complete controll over the way it looks and runs
<mattcraigschultz> hey, anybody know why i cant use gparted to shrink my ext3 fs / partition on hda3?
<wizzlefish> _JECKEL_: I like it because it's fast, customizable, and, come on, their mascot is a penguin! :)
<Chris_Tucker> Um .. help? Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda6 ... how do i fix this? its ext3... and its saying its not a correct ext2 filesystem, and gives an e2fsck line to try, but that too produces this error
<ubuntu_> hahahahah whizzlefish
<_JECKEL_> Yeah..penguin's are cool..and the startup is nice and fast
<NoUse> roostishaw have you tried removing the package and reinstalling?
<ubuntu_> cant deny the penguin
<_JECKEL_> oh..and the security of it too
<_JECKEL_> not many linux viruses out there and you never hear of spyware for linux
<_JECKEL_> the only thing I really hate is that it took alot of work to get to play various media files
<Mitsurugi> WizzleFish: it said it couldn't find the pakcage gnaome art
<nickrud> blank_, if all went well, no restart necessary
<siccness> Afternoon guys!
<_JECKEL_> here's an idea for the next Ubuntu....come complete with all that is needed to run the various media files
<blank_> nickrud, oh okay...
<ubuntu_> I've heard linux is actually good for hacking?or one form of it.
<blank_> wonder how I'd know if it went well, let me see...ah yes i'll stream some video i guess
<Chris_Tucker> _JECKEL_, i believe that is illegal
<_JECKEL_> Chris_Tucker, how? when I can get the packages in synaptic?
<tonyyarusso> _JECKEL_: They can be available for you to get, but they can't be distributed.
<Chris_Tucker> _JECKEL_, actually, im right, in certain countries its illegal to download certain codecs
<tonyyarusso> (Licensing nuances.)
<nickrud> blank_, yes, that's exactly right :)
<_JECKEL_> stupid other countries. :\
<tonyyarusso> Chris_Tucker: That too.
<Chris_Tucker> _JECKEL_, the main one being the US
<tonyyarusso> The redistribution part is global for certain things though.
<pitufo> hi
<_JECKEL_> eh...as far as I know there is no restriction on codecs in the US
<nickrud> _JECKEL_, Patent and license restrictions on media formats complicate a free operating system's ability to distribute software that will support those formats. Ubuntu actively supports the FreeFormats. This page will walk you through getting support for the most popular non-free media formats.
<Madpilot> _JECKEL_, there certainly is.
<pitufo> anyone know how to avoid the cpu fan pb on imac g5 ?
<blank_> it works!
<_JECKEL_> which codecs?
<_JECKEL_> because I have...alot. >_>
<nickrud> blank_, great
<blank_> thanks nickrud
<nickrud> blank_, I expended a lot of time & effort on learning that :)
<blank_> haha
<siccness> Would there be any particular reason why downloading is much quicker in Linux over windows?
<etaoinsrhld> what's the equivalent of apt-cache search but for _installed_ packages?
<DrBanzai> Can anybody here help me with my ATI drivers?  When I do fglrxinfo I keep getting that MESA junk...
<ubuntu_> Ok,im still confused on the gnome art thing.
<spikeb> nickrud: good news though - if i recall correctly, the mp3 patent is set to expire within the next couple of years
<nickrud> etaoinsrhld, dpkg -i <packagename>
<ubuntu_> i set it up and put that commad line in but nothing
<etaoinsrhld> siccness, MTU, maybe? viruses, worms, bittorrent clients running in the background?
<blank_> hey I'm configuring it, just to play around with it, for video output, would 'gl' be faster? Yes I do have working drivers
<_JECKEL_> siccness, the only reason I can think of is that you don't have a bunch of background internet crap going on.
<etaoinsrhld> thanks nickrud
<_JECKEL_> Windows has open ports and stuff that are just transfering info from your comp all the time
<Madpilot> ubuntu_, after you install it, look in System->Preferences->Art Manager to start it
<_JECKEL_> and it gets bitchy when you close a port off
<blank_> wow I just realized that I just dist-upgrad'ed, and my gl drivers aren't working!
<nickrud> spikeb, good news. of course, we hope that ogg replaces mp3, just like png replaced gif *cough*
<siccness> _JECKEL_: Yeah, it's just that winxp was downloading at 80KB/sec, this linux computer here is downloading at 160KB
<siccness> Same server, same file.
<siccness> Not complaining, just curious :|
<_JECKEL_> like I said..windows has alot of background functions
<spikeb> nickrud: it would be nice if ogg had the same momentum that png did, yeah.
<ubuntu_> eh..its not there
<_JECKEL_> I usually am able to max at around 27kb on linux
<siccness> Yeah, _JECKEL_. Big difference tho eh? :D
<_JECKEL_> and 24kb on windows
<etaoinsrhld> nickrud, you misunderstood me.. i want to search the db to determine if a particular app is installed, not install it anew
<wizzlefish> ubuntu_: about hacking - do you mean hacking...or cracking?
<nullified> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<siccness> _JECKEL_: I'm assuming 256kbit?
<nickrud> etaoinsrhld, sorry, dpkg -l (I claim typo)
<nullified> !proftpd
<ubotu> nullified: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_JECKEL_> yeah. i'm rockin the DSL lite from bellsouth
<etaoinsrhld> nickrud, oh, woops, thanks
<Lob-Sogular> I've got an athlon64 x2 (using 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8-smp) but `sudo modprobe powernow_k8` fails telling me there's no such device... any idea why?
<nickrud> of course, claims are useless :)
<blank_> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<nullified> !vsftpd
<ubotu> nullified: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<siccness> Heh.
<ubuntu_> whichever,my coach just recommended some form of linux to someone ,and was like"you could hack the damn CIA  with that"or somthing..being sarcastic of course but still
<siccness> I tried the installation of ATI drivers, boy did that fail :)
<jhenn> whats a good cdrw for ubuntu?
<spikeb> The Fraunhofer patents expire April 2010, at which time MP3 algorithms become public domain.
<DrBanzai> siccness, I had it working once...
<spikeb> woot
<_JECKEL_> Eh...I dunno what is better for "Hacking"
<Madpilot> jhenn, a burning app, or an actual drive?
<siccness> DrBanzai: Yeah? Can't get it to work again?
<_JECKEL_> because I never graduated beyond script kiddie
<DrBanzai> siccness, Nope, now I have it so messed up from reinstalling this and that...it's all borked
<_JECKEL_> I know C++ now..but that won't really help at all >_>
<jhenn> Madpilot: drive
<roostishaw> anyone know how to copy protect a cd in ubuntu?
<siccness> Eek, just put up with it until Dapper is released :)
<siccness> Then try again :)
<jhenn> roostishaw: why would you want to do that
<wizzlefish> hacking is modifying open-source code....like changing Ubuntu to work the way you want
<Madpilot> jhenn, nearly anything should work, I think. I've got a Pioneer DVD/CD-RW, for what it's worth
<jhenn> Madpilot: oh
<_JECKEL_> he meant in the media way wizzlefish
<wizzlefish> I del.icio.us'd a few hacking guides at some point in time - lemme find em
<roostishaw> jhenn, why not   :D  mainly fun with friends
<wizzlefish> _JECKEL_: oh, that type
<nickrud> jhenn, most modern cdrw will work in ubuntu
<_JECKEL_> ya know "ZOMG! HACKERS ATTACK TEH PENTAGON WITH L33T INFO STEALING BANK ACCOUNT VIRUSES!"
<siccness> Yeah, I've had all 4 DVD and CD-Writers that I've got to work in Linux. Pioneer 106d, 110, Plextor 16x10x40A and another Pioneer
<_JECKEL_> oh..and chicks dig the ubuntu because of the games >_>
<nickrud> schilling did good work on cdrecord
<DBO> _JECKEL_, its not nice to lie =P
<_JECKEL_> it's the only thing my girlfriend is interested in for linux >_>
<DBO> chicks dig the ubuntu because of the baby tux backgrounds and thats it
<spikeb> chicks dig freeciv?
<spikeb> heh
<nickrud> nah, it's the warty backgrounds
<_JECKEL_> they dig the frozen bubbles game
<Lob-Sogular> bleh. all the google searches are turning up information about powernow_k8 working... that's not particularly useful
<high-freq> to get the /usr/src/linux  do i do  apt-get install linux-source  ?
<nickrud> high-freq, yes
<high-freq> k
<high-freq> to this running kernel ofcourse
<high-freq> 2.6.12-k7 or somethin like that
<nickrud> high-freq, sorry, it's actually linux-source-2.6.12
<high-freq> so  linux-source  just installs for the running kernel
<high-freq> k
<high-freq> gotcha
<Brennan> ah
<Brennan> im confued
<Brennan> confused*
<Brennan> trying to install limewire,i found the right source but i dont get how to install from then on
<nickrud> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Brennan> ok
<Brennan> it said somthing about java
<nickrud> Brennan, there'll be a link following
<nickrud> !javadebs
<Chris_Tucker> Um .. help? Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda6 ... how do i fix this? its ext3... and its saying its not a correct ext2 filesystem, and gives an e2fsck line to try, but that too produces this error
<nickrud> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Brennan> i love limewire..because you can use free limewire..to download LimeWirePro
<shawn> can someone help me please, i just installed linux on a partition, i have windows xp on the other, and when i try to view files from the other partition, it says that im not the owner
<willis_> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<nickrud> shadow`, you need to enable access, see what willis_ just said :)
<willis_> shawn,  you need to edit the fstab so you can mount them witht eh right permissions.
* willis_ wodners which of his pc's is Dr_Willis
<nickrud> obviously not this one
<shawn> fstab?
<willis_> heck the others are all turned off i thought. :P
<willis_> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<nickrud> shawn, /etc/fstab (file system table) defines how your windows partition is read. That link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions explains a lot
<AlmtyBob> doh is there an option with 'ls' in linux to list directory sizes?
<apokryphos> AlmtyBob: yes, ls -lh
<Abnix> I'm trying to install intel dri driver on my dell inspiron 1100 craptop, I need to have the current kernel config for a fresh (updated) install...what do I apt-get? (or usign the gui package system...)
<apokryphos> AlmtyBob: whoops, for directories: du -h
<CokeNCode> hey, goodnight everyone, i'm looking for an ftp client
<CokeNCode>  something that works like filezilla ...
<nickrud> Abnix, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Flannel> CokeNCode: you can use nautilus
<Flannel> CokeNCode: (thats the file browser)
<apokryphos> CokeNCode: nautilus, gftp are popular GTK+ ones
<AlmtyBob> apokryphos: that doesn't give the size of the their
<AlmtyBob> ah thanks
<Abnix> ty nickrud
<Madpilot> CokeNCode, for basic FTP, use Nautilus. Happily, the Filezilla project is working on a Linux port
<CokeNCode> Flannel, cool, thanks
<pitufo> anyone know how to avoid the cpu fan pb on imac g5 ?
<nickrud> Abnix, hm, I think I may be giving you incorrect help
<hou5ton> ok ... i have changed the sources.lst to dapper and done these two:  sudo apt-get update
<hou5ton> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickrud> Abnix, which intel driver? 915 or the like?
<hou5ton> anything else?
<nickrud> hou5ton, you should be done
<hou5ton> nickrud:  do i need to reboot?
<shawn> when it says to type these lines, where do i type them? lol
<nickrud> hou5ton, yes, but only because you've installed a new kernel
<Abnix> nickrud: this has the 82845g/gl   the one that requires that 23rd party patch to run allocating RAM for video...
<hou5ton> ok... thanks
<king_> anyone running XGL/Compiz
<Flannel> king_: #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-xgl
<king_> thanx
<james_> question... would ubuntu work well on an old AMD k6 system running at about 500Mhz with 512k RAM?
<willis_> james_,  whoulkd work ok
<Abnix> james_: should work great
<nickrud> Abnix, ok. Then the command I gave will give you what you need to build a module. I'm not really up on intel video drivers, but I'd look harder to see if ubuntu has native support
<willis_> james_,  ive ran it on less.
<hyphenated> james_: it'll work fairly nicely
<james_> cool ty.....
<shawn> when it says to type these lines, where do i type them? lol
<james_> would KDE work on that system?
<Flannel> james_: yes.
<willis_> james_,  may be better off with a lighter window manager/de however
<Flannel> james_: although, you might look into xubuntu
<Abnix> nickrud: that I've seen, rh, gentoo, and a few others just kinda throw their hands up in the air at this card and mutter under their breath a bit 'wtf was intel thinking?'
<nickrud> Abnix, like 915 resolution in dapper, not available in breezy
<Abnix> nickrud: thanks much for the help though
<james_> i want to do xubuntu, but the install did not recognize the network card so that system has no internet access....
<james_> so in the mean time, i thought i would just du ubuntu/kubuntu
<high-freq> ok..i just did installed linux-source-2.6.12  but uh..this is kernel  2.6.12-10-k7   or does it matter?
<nickrud> Abnix, I always say, wtf was <fill in the blank> thinking :_
<Lob-Sogular> lovely: [  120.949361]  powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version
<Lob-Sogular> !@#
<ubotu> Lob-Sogular: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Lob-Sogular> silly linebreaks
<Lob-Sogular> I'm getting: [  120.949361]  powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.40.4) / [  120.949546]  powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure / [  120.949696]  powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure
<nickrud> high-freq, no, it does not matter. The default config your ubuntu is using is in /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<high-freq> ok
<Lob-Sogular> in dmesg when I try load powernow_k8 on an athlon64 x2 4200 on an a8n-e mobo
<james_> as i was attempting to install xubuntu (without at first realizing that i needed net access for that, i went ahead and installed ubuntu server.... what would be the easiest way to add the K desktop to the server WITHOUT net access?
<shawn> when it says to type these lines, where do i type them? lol
<nickrud> james_, there is no easy way for xubuntu under breezy
<Flannel> james_: which CD do you have?
<CaBlGuY> on yur keyboard silly..  :p
<james_> i have ubuntu 5.10
<james_> would i be able to install GNOME with the ubuntu CD?
<Flannel> yes
<abarbaccia> hey guys - anybody here good with bash scripting?
<nickrud> james_, yes
<james_> ok, that would be well enough
<Flannel> james_: I dont know if kde is included on the ubuntu CD though.
<nickrud> james_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<james_> Flannel, i don't think it is
<nickrud> no kde on ubuntu
<james_> ty nickrud
<bur[n] er> james_: gnome is installed by default
* nickrud enjoys repeating things he's seen here from knowlegeable people :)
<abarbaccia> if i write a bash script, chroot to a new root, how can i execute the rest of the script on that new root?
<james_> bur[n] er, , i installed server
<james_> so i have no desktop
<james_> i think.... lol
<bur[n] er> aww
<Flannel> james_: right.  do that ;)
<shawn> im lost...
<bur[n] er> listen to nickrud then :)
<willis_> abarbaccia,  that may be... difficult.
<james_> thanks!
<abarbaccia> willis_: i'm seeing this now
<willis_> abarbaccia,  check that 'advance bash scripting guide'
<nickrud> willis_, you are a master of understatement
* Abnix ponders where he'd be in this distro without sudo !!
<abarbaccia> willis_: maybe i'll set it up as two different scripts or something
<willis_> abarbaccia,  yep. thats what i was thinking
<Flannel> Abnix: you'd be using su, or two terminals ;)
<siccness> Abnix: probably logged in as root :P
<shawn> im extremely new to linux and need help
<abarbaccia> willis_: if i set it up as 2 scripts i can pass the 2nd script as the command to run
<Abnix> well no, I use it for when I input a command and forget to put a sudo in front
<nickrud> shawn, you need help with fixing your /etc/fstab?
<shawn> yes, i went to that site, and it says to type some stuff in, but i dont know where to type it in lol
<willis_> shawn, it may be wworth the effort to read a few introduction  to linux guides and howtos.
<siccness> terminal
<Abnix> linux command line is about lazy typing... (but here we all are in irc...)   sudo !!  just execs the previous command, and I mean it this time...
<willis_> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<willis_> !intro
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, willis_
<willis_> :(
<abarbaccia> willis_: ya think it would work if i just put chroot <dir> command1; command2; command3; etc..
<nickrud> shawn, ok. start with Applications->Accessories-Terminal from the top menu bar
<willis_> abarbaccia,  not sure check the chroot man pages.. ya can always try it and see.
<Flannel> Abnix: you know you can just hit the uparrow, and recall your last command, right? (so, up, home, 'sudo ', enter)
<Flannel> Abnix: and of course, you can scroll through your commands further with the arrow keys
<CokeNCode> I'm having a frustrating linux night
<Mitsurugi> How do you install limewire?
<nickrud> shawn, did that open a window for you?
<CokeNCode> why is Nautilus asking for a directory? and not prompting me for a login password
<CokeNCode> *sighs heavily
<siccness> you can always type history to see previous commands as well, another useful thing :)
<Abnix> Flannel: yes. but. see comment on 'LAZY'   sudo !!  == fewer keystrokes than up-arrow, home, sudo <enter>
<shawn> yea
<nickrud> shawn, good. That's the place you're going to type nearly everything someone says here.
<Flannel> Abnix: right, but it also means you can only do the last command, and you aren't sure if that command is "apt-get yadda" or "rm -rf" ;)
<shawn> ok
<shawn> thanks
<Flannel> Abnix: I'd rather be sure, than lazy and reinstalling ;)
<siccness> Heheh, Flannel :P
<Abnix> Flannel: but I just typed it in...  (o:
<pitufo> hi
<nickrud> shawn, the first thing we're going to do is make a copy of the filesystem table so if everything goes tits up, we can recover :)
<pitufo> anyone know how to avoid the cpu fan pb on imac g5 ?
<swissbear> which software for make an iso image disk?
<shawn> ok
<high-freq> nickrud: this is a fresh install....is there anything i must install before i do make menuconfig  cuz its givin me errors when i do make menuconfig   in /usr/src/linux after i made the link from the soruces
<nickrud> shawn, in that terminal, type cp /etc/fstab ~
<CokeNCode> ok, i got it
<nickrud> high-freq, copy the config from /boot to /usr/src/linux, then type make oldconfig
<shawn> it didnt do anything
<swissbear> I mean for burn an iso image
<high-freq> aaah ok
<nickrud> shawn, yes it did. if you type ls in the terminal, you should see fstab listed (ls is the same as dir in windows)
<shawn> ok
<high-freq> nickrud: do i rename it to .config?
<nickrud> high-freq, yes
<high-freq> if so then its still erroring out
<overrider> sorry, after i did a server install, which is the command to install xorg? i installed xorg-common , but i still do not able to startx
<high-freq> make, *** [scripts_basic]  error 2
<nickrud> shawn, now, type gksudo gedit /etc/fstab in the terminal , it should open a file and show you some text,
<samuli> swissbear, just nautilus or terminal.
<high-freq> d/l the soure..unpacked it...did  ln -s  source_file linux   then cp the config for this kernel over and rename to .config  then make oldconfig   ...still erorrs out
<samuli> in dapper there's folder cd/dvd creation in places and you just put stuff there then do write to disc and choose write an iso
<shawn> erm
<CokeNCode> it's always sad when you realise the easy way to do something, about 90% of the way thru doing it the hard way ...
<shawn> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<shawn> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<samuli> i don't remember if there's that in breezy though.
<nickrud> shawn, those are warnings, not errors. no sweat
<shawn> there isnt any text in the doc that came up
<samuli> shawn, are you using sudo -i ?
<shawn> no clue
<nickrud> shawn, close it then. samuli he's using gksudo
<samuli> anyways, try sudo gedit
<shawn> i did sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<shawn> and i got text this time
<nickrud> shawn, good, work from there
* nickrud wonders why gksudo is supposed to be used, but doesn't work always
<shawn> wat do i do now?
<samuli> nickrud, dunno :/ All I know is that gksudo is useful for in menu and stuff.
<nickrud> shawn, no, open a firefox browser window to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and copy the text to that web page, and submit it. That way we can see what your /etc/fstab is
<nickrud> shawn, that no after your name should have been now :)
<DrBanzai> So, do you think fglrxconfig will screw things up worse then they are?  Anyone?
<overrider> i already installed the package xorg-server-core, biut it still doesnt have the startx command is there are site which shows the right package to install for xorg xserver
<samuli> I have entries like: gksudo nautilus and gksudo gedit sources.list in my gnome-menu :)
<nickrud> samuli, gksudo sets the home dir to roots, but preserves all the same stuff otherwise that sudo -s does
<shawn> ok i submitted
<samuli> nickrud, and displays that nice windows to type your password.
<samuli> I think 'sudo nautilus' wouldn't work in the menu.
<roostishaw> what does the -R flag do when removing something?
<roostishaw> anyone
<citron> hi guys!
<samuli> rootishaw, removes recursively all sub-dirs and their files.
<high-freq> !kernel
<roostishaw> ok, so i dont need to use it for just one file?
<samuli> sudo rm -R is something to almost never used :)
<high-freq> !kernel howto
<ubotu> high-freq: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<high-freq> hmm
<samuli> rootishaw, man rm
<citron> roostishaw no...
<roostishaw> ok, thanks!
<citron> like, if you want to remove all directories and subdirs of the folder "hiall"
<citron> you type: rm -rf hiall
<citron> -f to force the remove if something... well..
<citron> and -r to remove the dir.
<citron> :)~
<citron> if you want to remove only one file, you can use just "rm filename"
<citron> but, rm -rf is nice :D~
<nickrud> shawn, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14105 Do you see the addition I made, to line 6?
<citron> hey guys, ubuntu have live-cd?
<siccness> Sure does, citron.
<adri_> hi bob
<adri_> im blank
<adri_> uh
<citron> [siccness] : nice. i want to test ubuntu :D~
<adri_> ok
<citron> everybody here says that is great :D~
<shawn> ,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<siccness> :) I'm very new to Ubuntu, or even Linux for that matter.
<adri_> i dont know how though
<siccness> But I recommend installing it.
<samuli> what's fmask and dmask?
<siccness> Live CDs are too slow, for my liking anyway.
<nickrud> shawn, make the changes to the fstab in gedit, and save it
<adri_> can someone help me install abunto?
<nickrud> samuli, file mask and directory mask
<adri_> or help me draw this cool thing?
<siccness> *ubuntu, adri_, any part in particular?
<shawn> ok done
<adri_> uh.. the drawing part
<nickrud> shawn, now close gedit
<samuli> citron, take the new dapper flight 7 live cd so you can install if you like it ;)
<siccness> Oh, my apologies.
<siccness> Heh.
<shawn> k
<adri_> ok
<adri_> thanks bye
<lsupi> how ready is dapper?
<nickrud> shawn, now, type this exactly: sudo umount /dev/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1
<adri_> hi blank blank meet blank
<DBO> lsupi, its beta and should not be used for production environments until it is released
<adri_> blank meet blank
<samuli> nickrud, ok. why do you need different permissions for files and folders?
<shawn> ok
<RonaldMcDonald> Hello people
<lsupi> DBO, thanks
<RonaldMcDonald> adri_, you need help in installing ubuntu?
<nickrud> samuli, cuz directories need executable bits, files don't
<shawn> yay i got access now lol
<adri_> hello
<samuli> nickrud, ok. Good to know.
<shawn> ty nickrud, you are very helpfull
<high-freq> ok is there anything else to install.... make oldconfig is still erroring out
<samuli> I've always just used umask.
<adri_> i i uh i al- always wanted to to uh ge- get your aou- aoutograph!
<high-freq> or is there a wiki on kernel howto with ubuntu kernels
<Xbox_gur1> hello, how do I install new applications using the internet
<nickrud> samuli, you can also give groups permissions to write to a fat32 using that (I do that for shared files between users)
<nickrud> shawn, thanks
<tritium> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<bimberi> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<bimberi> Xbox_gur1: ^^^^ (2nd link)
<samuli> nickrud: doesn't gid= do the same.. oh, right. fat32 doesn't handle permissions well.
<samuli> or is that even an option for fat32 drive.
<nickrud> samuli, exactly, but you can specify group write in the fstab :)
<samuli> well, it's good to know more stuff!
<nickrud> I still haven't figured out how to force group write permission without changing the users default group write. Doing it in fat32 is trivial, so I hack it that way
<mjb> heyall does anyone know a way to make a dual screen setup have one monitors metacity windows set to always on visible workspace automatically?
<gearry> I am having some trouble playing audio CDs
<shawn> how would i go about running exe files on linux?
<Flannel> shawn: are the windows programs?
<shawn> yea
<Flannel> shawn: check out wine.
<gearry> I figured out a way to make it work, but I suspect I have a larger problem that I would like to solve
<nickrud> shawn, by installing wine, which is ' wine is not a windows emulator ' :)
<outlawcrook> ok
<gearry> if I put the cd in the drive and press play, than the analog audio plays just fine and I can control the volume with the mixer
<shawn> so with wine, i will be able to run normal windows programs and games?
<gearry> but if I attempt to use the cd player I get nothing
<outlawcrook> i installed the 32 bit version of this os and it loaded my nividia 6600GT card no prob
<outlawcrook> :)
<gearry> the app sees the disc, and says it is playing, but I hear nothing
<Flannel> shawn: some of them.  yeah. ideally all of them, but in reality, not all.
<nickrud> shawn, some, no promises
<shawn> ok lol
<paulb> when trying to install packages i get the following error: http://pastebin.com/719975
<shawn> so should i just google wine, or does some1 have a link?
<Flannel> !wine
<Flannel> !tell shawn about wine
<blank_> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<DrBanzai> !opengl
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DrBanzai
<hanasaki> what version and when are the cool eyecandy of xorg slated to be in?
<Flannel> hanasaki: you mean xgl?  edgy, probably.  (6.10)
<nickrud> hanasaki, you can run it on dapper, but dapper+1 is supposed to have it
<hanasaki> dapper+1?
<Xbox_gur1> hey, somethings wrong with my package manager, it says an error occured, please run Package Manager from the right click menu or apt-get ona terminal to see what is wrong
<hanasaki> we are currently on dapper?
<tritium> hanasaki: the release after dapper
<nickrud> eft. eh. slimy things crawling on creekbeds
<samuli> I want enlightenment 17
<Flannel> hanasaki: no, dapper is being released june 1.  it'll be october for the next.
<hanasaki> ah... cool.. is there a url with whats new and exciting in dapper listed?
* hanasaki sees the current ver is 5.10 but doesnt see the release names of edgy dapper etc listed anywhere
<spikeb> 5.10 - the breezy badger
<tritium> hanasaki: lsb_release -a
<hanasaki> ubuntu = gnome based?  kubuntu = kde based?
<Flannel> hanasaki: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta
<Kyoske> i need some help
<spikeb> hanasaki: yes
<bimberi> !tell samuli about e17
<Flannel> hanasaki: yes.  and xubuntu is xfce.
<hanasaki> tritium:  thanks.. but i am not on a ubuntu box at the moment
<sciyoshi> samuli: check out "ebuntu" :-)
<nickrud> Kyoske, what with?
<Kyoske> when i was installing ubuntu it screwed up =(
<tritium> hanasaki: okay
<hanasaki> and edubuntu has what in it?
<ks1> I am sure there is a very good reason why ubuntu is still using udev 079? does anyone know or can provide a link?
<martynda> how do you find out which clock speed the processor is currently running at on a centrino chip?
<nickrud> Kyoske, that is not exactly a helpful error message :)
<bimberi> hanasaki: edubuntu = ubuntu + ltsp + educational apps (basically)
<hanasaki> i will likely go to dapper in june from debina testing
<Bratsche> Hello...
<Kyoske> i know
<hanasaki> ltsp?
<samuli> bimber, I know that stuff.. I just want it to be ready as in stable and, well, working :)
<Kyoske> its just that
<Kyoske> i got to the part
<Kyoske> about particians
<bimberi> !ltsp
<ubotu> it has been said that ltsp is the Linux Terminal Server Project - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto (for Breezy), https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSPHowTo (pre Breezy).  See also http://www.ltsp.org/
<hanasaki> ah
<hanasaki> thakns
<Kyoske> and i was all like wtf!??!
<samuli> sciyoshi: hmm, ebuntu?
<bimberi> hanasaki: yw :)
<paulb> can anyone shead some light on this:nstall vhcs*
<paulb> http://pastebin.com/719975
<nickrud> Kyoske, ok that's common, but your exact situation will clear up the wtf
<Ahmuck> hi hanasaki
<hanasaki> sup Ahmuck  .. you being a pain in the but here too lol?
<Kyoske> huh, how?
<ks1> anyone?
<Kyoske> all i wanted to do was install ubuntu to my computer and it didnt
<Ahmuck> :-p
<slackern> ks1: darn thats quite old
<slackern> ks1: 0.79 i mean
<nickrud> Kyoske, ubuntu is careful, it tries very hard not to screw your windows install
<hanasaki> anyone have a link that shows the release versions /target dates of ubuntu and the relationshipo between  version number and name?
<ks1> slackern, yes :P
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: what kind of partition problem are you having ?
<Kyoske> the regular kind
<Kyoske> i dont know im new to this
<Apostle^> nickrud, ubuntu always does right by windows, of course windows never does right by anything ( including it's self )
<Kyoske> i burned the image like on guy said for me to do so
<samuli> paulb: maybe you just update your ubuntu first?
<ks1> I am wondering because the newer versions of udev fix a lot of issues
<Kyoske> and i started to instal it
<Xbox_gur1> package manager says I have 1 broken package on my system, what should I do
<Kyoske> but then it got to the part about particians and resizing
<paulb> samuli:what do you mean?
<nickrud> Kyoske, you got to the partition section, and you were right to back out until you know what you are doing
<Kyoske> and it wouldnt let me get past that
<spikeb> Xbox_gur1: sudo type apt-get -f install
<samuli> pauldb, it said "275 not upgraded"
<Kyoske> i know i got really scare di was going to kill somthing
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: new drive or old one with data ?
<Kyoske> see i have no idea what that means..
<Flannel> ks1: because breezy was released with udev 075. and subsequent versions of udev were released after dapper.
<Flannel> ks1: erm, breezy.
<ks1> Flannel, I am talking about dapper..
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: did you have anything on your computer ?
<paulb> well it is beta 2
<nickrud> Kyoske, do you have a D: partition you don't care about?
<Flannel> ks1: well then, this isn't the channel for it.
<Kyoske> a D: partition?
<ks1> Flannel, the snapshot also has 079.
<Kyoske> whats that?
<ks1> Flannel, what is the channel then?
<Flannel> ks1: #ubuntu+1
<ks1> k, thx
<Flannel> ks1: this is strictly breezy
<Kyoske> and plz forgive my noobnishness
<nickrud> Kyoske, when you open windows filemanager, do you have a D: drive as sell as a C: drive?
<Xbox_gur1> spikeeb, "sudo type apt-get -f install", what should I type in?
<Kyoske> d drive lemme check, but i dont think i do
<Kyoske> i have c to j without a d
<Xbox_gur1> i don't know which package it is
<Kyoske> so no
<Kyoske> i dont have a D: drive
<samuli> pauldb, you're using dapper drake right?
<shawn> wats dapper and breezy?
<Agent_bob> whois root
<paulb> samuli:yep
<Madpilot> shawn, different versions of Ubuntu
<paulb> ill go to #ubuntu+1
<samuli> pauldb, you really should update :)
<shawn> how do i know which im using?
<james_> man it is taking along time to install GNOME desktop on  this old computer lol..... and it looks like gstreamer install is producing a lot of errors... would anyone know why that might be?? sound card issues?
<Madpilot> shawn, probably Breezy, unless you know you're running the beta version, which is Dapper
<shawn> ok thanks
<Agent_bob> shawn lsb-release
<nickrud> Kyoske, I'm gonna have to hand you off to people who know more about installing ubuntu onto resized partitions.
<Xbox_gur1> can someone please help me with my Package manager, it tells me there is a broken package
<Kyoske> who?
<samuli> I wouldn't use the installation programs resizing functions.
<Xbox_gur1> can anyone...
<paulb> Agent_bob: root is the superuser
<DrBanzai> I have my ATI driver and OpenGL installes all messed up...how can I get rid of it all, and install the right stuff?
<Agent_bob> Xbox_gur1 sudo apt-get install -f
<Kyoske> ok i wont then
<paulb> ok im updating
<nickrud> Kyoske, they show up here, ask your question about every 10 minutes. That's how I got sucked into this channel. I asked questions, and then repeated the answers :)
<Kyoske> =\ hrm
<Kyoske> well i got one last question
<Agent_bob> paulb  :)
<Kyoske> is 104 GB enough
<samuli> :)
<paulb> a bit too much
<james_> samuli, i used the resizing deal in the installation program... and now there is about 20gig on my hard drive that i no longer have access to LOL
* nickrud wants that
<Xbox_gur1> Agent_Bob: I got this error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Xbox_gur1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Kyoske> is that enough space?
<spikeb> yeah that is plenty of space
<samuli> james_ yeah :P
<Kyoske> becuase when installing
<samuli> Kyoske: It's plenty.
<Agent_bob> Kyoske no
<Kyoske> its was showing numbers like
<outlawcrook> ok 1 more question
<Kyoske> 160 GB and 125 GB
<paulb> Kyose:i have it installed on a 20 gb
<Kyoske> but why wont it let me install?
<samuli> whole ubuntu could fit into 1,5gb.
<Agent_bob> Xbox_gur1 so close synaptic first
<james_> i am installing ubuntu right now on an 8gb
<Kyoske> why does it have the numbers 160GB and 125GB
<outlawcrook> how do i get this to see a windows network,see and use them
<Bratsche> What's the minimum RAM you should have before installing ubuntu?
<AgentCy> is it possible to get XFree86 to work on Ubuntu?
<Flannel> outlawcrook: samba
<samuli> Kyoske: those are the sizes of your harddrives?
<Kyoske> alright
<Flannel> Bratsche: what do you want to do with your ubuntu installation?
<samuli> Bratsche: I had as little as 128MB myself
<Kyoske> so why wouldnt it let me install it
<outlawcrook> do i have to turn that on
<outlawcrook> i dont see it
<outlawcrook> ?
<DBO> AgentCy, it probably could be worked out, but why>
<samuli> Bratsche: and xubuntu can be installed with 64MB
<Kyoske> it told me to manualy mess with the particians
<Xbox_gur1> Agent_bob: thanks
<Kyoske> and i got very sad ><
<Flannel> !tell outlawcrook about samba
<Bratsche> samuli: Is it any good with 156MB?
<Bratsche> Or should I use xubuntu?
<Agent_bob> <samuli> whole ubuntu could fit into 1,5gb <<< default install preezy takes 1.8   all packages would take over 12g  server install takes about 300m iirc
<samuli> Bratsche: well, I managed :)
<Flannel> Bratsche: you'll do fine.  If its slow for your tastes, you can always install xubuntu later.
<Agent_bob> my b is lazy, thinks it's a p
<Flannel> Bratsche: you can switch between the three with no hassles.
<Kyoske> DX
<Kyoske> what are partricans
<AgentCy> DBO: Cant get Xorg to work with my laptop
<samuli> Agent_bob: Well, Installation program said that minimum is 1,5GB
<DrBanzai> I have my ATI driver and OpenGL installes all messed up...how can I get rid of it all, and install the right stuff?
<Bratsche> Flannel: Thanks. I don't think it can be too slower then this Windows ME system...
<DBO> AgentCy, can you please describe what isnt working?
<Mitsurugi> how do you install limewire?
<Flannel> Bratsche: no, it shouldnt be.  But yeah, you can install xubuntu at a later date, without problems.
<samuli> Bratsche: Hmm.. It can :)
<Bratsche> Thanks.
<the_mr_bong_show> hello
<shawn> after i get wine, do i have to do anything, or can i automatically run windows files?
<Mitsurugi> 'ello
<Bratsche> I read it was pretty easy with the Dapper live CD...hopefully it will be so.
<Kyoske> does any one have aim so we can talk on that
<Agent_bob> samuli i didn't write the installer.
<Kyoske> its a lot more less crowded
<DrBanzai> Mitsurugi, sudo apt-get install limewire
<mikebot> is there a paint type program for ubuntu? (one that comes stock?)
<AgentCy> DBO: I have a Gateway M350, with intel 810 chipset.. cant get it above 800x600 resolution
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: your better off in a forum
<samuli> Agent_bob: No you didn't :)
<Ahmuck> the forum
<Flannel> mikebot: Open Office Draw.  or Gimp.
<shawn> mikebot, GIMP
<DBO> !tell AgentCy abour resolution
<Kyoske> but i like instant messege
<mikebot> thanks
<mish4> hey does anyone know why my wireless keyboard doesnt work at time of boot, only after it defaultly goes into ubuntu?
<the_mr_bong_show> is there a P2P program i can get for ubuntu
<Madpilot> mikebot, GNU paint for really simple stuff, the GIMP for anything complex
<high-freq> mikebot: gimp  its defaulted to install i believe
<DBO> !tell AgentCy about resolution
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: you will get better support in the forum
<shawn> after i get wine, do i have to do anything, or can i automatically run windows files?
<DBO> AgentCy, look at the link ubotu sent you
<Kyoske> sigh
<Flannel> shawn: youy have to run them in wine, those pages should go over it.
<mikebot> i couldn't (can't) find gimp in the applications menu
<mustard5> !tell Mitsurugi about limewire
<Kyoske> well what is the deal about resizing patrons?
<Kyoske> are w/e they are called
<high-freq> mikebot: weird....what bout  apt-get install gimp
<Madpilot> mikebot, Applications->Graphics->GIMP Image Editor doesn't work?
<Flannel> Kyoske: partitions.  and, what do you mean?
<shawn> applications>graphics>GIMP image editor
<mikebot> i don't have graphics under applications
<Bratsche> And seriously, all you guys rock. I've never seen so many people patiently helping so many clueless noobs like me.
<mikebot> i'm not using kde
<Flannel> mikebot: are you using ubuntu?
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: if you have a box and it has partitions you would have spaces
<mikebot> yes
<AgentCy> DBO: Ill give that a whirl I guess
<Kyoske> i got to the part about partricians
<high-freq> gnome?
<Kyoske> and it wouldnt let me get past it
<mikebot> high-freq, yes
<high-freq> mikebot: gnome?
<Kyoske> i had no idea what to do
<Bratsche> Makes me have faith in online communities again.
<Bratsche> Cheers.
<Flannel> Kyoske: is this on the liveCD?
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: and some of those partitions would be larger and some smaller, but the would have thier own spaces
<DBO> AgentCy, you would have the same issue in XFree86 anyhow, its just a matter of configuring your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikebot> oh, graphics just wasn't being shown--i got it, thanks
<high-freq> mikebot: huh...u might have to add it yourself..but it should have done that on install
<Kyoske> no not live cd
<the_mr_bong_show> !tell the_mr_bong_show about limewire
<Kyoske> i saved it
<DrBanzai> I have my ATI driver and OpenGL installes all messed up...how can I get rid of it all, and install the right stuff?
<Kyoske> then burned an image
<Kyoske> then restarted the comp with the cd
<Agent_bob> ok anyone watch vidios in console with vlc ?
<Kyoske> and thats when i started instalation
<AgentCy> DBO: I posted on the forums.. seems I'm S.O.L. with this chipset and my laptop :P
<high-freq> videos in console?
<Flannel> Agent_bob: I use mplayer.
<Flannel> high-freq: AA or caca.
<truz_24`> how can I query information about my sata controller?
<high-freq> oh
<outlawcrook> so how do i use samba to get into the windows shared files?
<DBO> AgentCy, what resolution is your native?
<AgentCy> 1024x768
<high-freq> outlawcrook: check on smbclient
<Apostle^> whats a good torrent program for linux ( not azureus )
<Flannel> Apostle^: bittorrent ;)
<high-freq> lol
<DBO> AgentCy, put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> pastebin
<nickrud> man, walk away for 5 minutes, 1000 lines scroll past
<Kyoske> thats what happens
<AgentCy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=174463
<Kyoske> so nick
<Apostle^> Flannel, ? :-)
<Kyoske> when did u install ubuntu
<Kyoske> or w/e
<Agent_bob> Flannel hmmm my vlc doesnt get the graphics right. i was wondering if i needed some added package for use in console ?
<nickrud> Kyoske, I'd been using ubuntu's parent for several years when ubuntu came out
<Flannel> Agent_bob: might need an AA or a caca plugin dohickey
<Kyoske> so how did ur instalation go?
<DrBanzai> I used some kind of "Extras" disc when I installed Hedgehog...anybody know if there is one out for Breezy?
<Kyoske> cuz i had a lot of trouble
<mikebot> is there a way i can make gimp like stick to the window i have open?
<paulb> outlawcrook: smb:/servername or for a username and passwd smb:/uname:password@server
<nickrud> Kyoske, fine, but I really don't wanna screw up your windows install.
<mikebot> the gimp menu thing, that is
<Kyoske> how could u?
<high-freq> wouldn't it be easier to just use gnome and goto  "Places>Network Servers>"
<nickrud> Kyoske, I could say, for example, don't do this, 'give all of your disk to ubuntu' or some such during the install. Trust me, a little patience here will get you your answers
<Agent_bob> Flannel k i'll look into those.
<DBO> AgentCy, please put your xorg.conf in pastebin so I can take a look =)
<Kyoske> give all my disc to ubuntu?
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: say you had a cardboard box
<Kyoske> yup
<Kyoske> box
<high-freq> whats the command to see whats the latest kernel ubuntu is offering?
<AgentCy> ok
<high-freq> stable that is
<AgentCy> just pm it?
<gearry> so, I figure out the CD player problem, and discoverd that one of my sound cards is much nicer than the other
<gearry> but now I still have a problem
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: and you had red marbles in it, but you wanted to put  blue marbles in it how would you do it ?
<Ahmuck> without mixing them up ?
<gearry> my sounds in Gnome apps don't play
<Agent_bob> Kyoske if you are asking for sujestions... i sujest a partition of about 4 to 6 g  for /  <the linux root>    and maybe 8 - 12 for /home
<Kyoske> make a divider in the box?
<Ahmuck> yes, partitions are similar
<Kyoske> part-as in divider
<nickrud> Agent_bob, Kyoske needs help with resizing his ntfs partition, I have no experience with that
<gearry> I can listen to CDs, and the startup sound plays, but after that, nada
<DBO> !tell AgentCy about pastebin
<gearry> anybody have any thoughts?
<Agent_bob> high-freq apt-get update && apt-cache search linux
<Ahmuck> so lets say your windows is on your hard drive (the box) and you want to put ubuntu (red marbles) on the hard drive you would need a divider
<high-freq> Agent_bot: that search spits out alot ;(
<Ahmuck> or partition
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: are you in windows now ?
<Kyoske> yes
<Kyoske> yes i am
<high-freq> oh well....guess i can scroll...hehe
<Ahmuck> open up my computer, upper left normally
<the_mr_bong_show> '/msg ubotu
<Agent_bob> nickrud me too.   ntfs is like that wakki file system from redmound isn't it ?
<samuli> gearry, what do you mean after that nothing?
<Kyoske> lol already open but go on
<uncle_bez> checked out ubuntu website and opengroupware.org, anyone know of a good resource to find best way to install opengroupware on ubuntu?
<nickrud> Agent_bob, it's the partition that newbies really need to preserve :)
<Ahmuck> as i recall windows will show you what drives you have.  for example, cdrom, etc.  you should see a c: drive
<Agent_bob> high-freq so filter it.   add  | grep 'linux-'
<Kyoske> i have a c: drive yes
<Kyoske> of course
<high-freq> Agent_bob: ya gotcha ;)
<Ahmuck> do you have other drives ?
<Agent_bob> nickrud lol
<Kyoske> ya
<Kyoske> like
<nickrud> Agent_bob, exactly
<Kyoske> dvd-rw drive
<Kyoske> and mermory stick drives
<Kyoske> but no D; drive
<Flannel> Kyoske: do you see a C: drive?
<Ahmuck> ok, do you have other "hard drives"
<paulb> when i try to install the debian package for vhcs i get the following error: http://pastebin.com/719998http://pastebin.com/719998
<Kyoske> nope
<Ahmuck> or drives which you can store information on them that are not removable ?
<Kyoske> no other hard drives than my C:
<Ahmuck> ok, so your windows (XP ?) is located on the c: drive.
<james_> either it takes way longer to install GNOME desktop AFTER you have already installed server, than if you did a regular install... or else my whole ubuntu install has gone totally haywire
<nickrud> paulb, debian is not ubuntu. yet
<Kyoske> yes mine is XP
<nickrud> paulb, or, ubuntu is not yet debian
<Flannel> james_: are you installing from the CD?
<Kyoske> and yes all on my C:
<Ahmuck> ubuntu wants to partition (make a divider) on your hard drive so it can install itself there
<james_> Flannel, yes
<johnny3d> what files support animation?
<paulb> nickrud: yah i know but there are no ubuntu packages.
<Ahmuck> it wants to "shrink" the size of the c: drive
<Kyoske> so it is going to poof inside my C:
<DBO> AgentCy???  You still with me here?
<Kyoske> after instalization
<nickrud> paulb, you might be able to get the source from debian, and build it on ubuntu. Maybe etch+1 will be binary compatible
<Flannel> james_: well, the desktop is rather large, espeiclal compared to the puny server install.
<Ahmuck> no, it is going to divide the "box" so you can put the "red marbles" on the other side
<Kyoske> wait how is it going to shrink the size?
<Ahmuck> trust me, it is.
<Kyoske> wierd..
<Kyoske> what will happen to all my stuff
<james_> Flannel, ok, although this install has been going on for a few hourse now
<paulb> nickrud: how would i go about doing that?
<james_> hours*
<Flannel> james_: well, what's the screen say? anything?
<Ahmuck> you need to know however before you do, is it FAT32 or NTFS and I would suggest you defrag your windows xp installation before you proceed with ubuntu
<Agent_bob> "poof inside my c:"    hehhe
<Kyoske> whoa-whoa-whoa?
<Ahmuck> i would also suggest you find a way to backup your windows (c: drive) before attempting an install with ubuntu
<james_> Flannel, yeah, lots of stuff keeps going buy so i guess it is ok. only issue is a lot of errors associated with gstreamer
<Kyoske> i think it maybe a ntfs i could be wrong
<Kyoske> how would i find out
<Flannel> Kyoske: it is NTFS.
<Kyoske> and defrag my what?
<DrBanzai> Imagine if you will, that your box of blue marbels already has a divider, it's just all the way at one end, up against the side.  Ubuntu will move that divider over, crowding the blue marbels into their half, to make room for the red marbels.
<Abnix> what would be some good wireless tool for kubuntu?
<Flannel> Kyoske: you'll want to degrag you harddrive, before installing.
<Kyoske> what will that do?
<Kyoske> and more importantly how do i do that
<Ahmuck> it moves all your information to one side of the box
<Kyoske> alright
<Kyoske> but how do i defrag
<Ahmuck> go to accories --> system tools --> defrag
<nickrud> paulb, you would figure out what the deb-src line in your sources.list should be, apt-get source <package> then damn, I haven't built the source for anything in so long I've forgotten the rest.
<Kyoske> will it destroy anything?
<Kyoske> or keep it all safe
<Flannel> Kyoske: go to "My Computer" right click the C: drive, go to properties
<Ahmuck> defraging your hard drive destroys nothing
<Flannel> Kyoske: it'll all be safe at the defrag.
<Kyoske> and what was what about a backup?
<Flannel> Kyoske: then the "tools" tab, and then the "degfragment now" button.
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: just defrag at the moment as Flannel is suggesting
<Kyoske> ok
<Kyoske> do it now?
<nickrud> paulb, I don't mean to be flippant, but I do want to add emphasis to 'don't use debian on ubuntu'
<Ahmuck> yes
<Kyoske> or when im ready to instiall
<paulb> nickrud:ok so its a source install i need to do?
<Agent_bob> Kyoske has the potential to really like linux and learn it fast, seeing he/she doesn't have to unlearn windows first.
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: you will need to defrag before you install
<Kyoske> what is this F: drive?
<mikebot> how can i draw lines in gimp?
<Agent_bob> that really is a plus
<Kyoske> i have C: and F:
<DrBanzai> I have my ATI driver and OpenGL installes all messed up...how can I get rid of it all, and install the right stuff?
<Kyoske> NFTS and FAT
<paulb> also its going to try to install everytime i try to install a package, how do i prevent this?
<yonkeltron> i changed my hostname on my laptop and now i'm fucked because i can't sudo
<yonkeltron> any ideas?
<Agent_bob> f: is probably a cd/dvd rom drive
<Kyoske> aight gotcha
<Kyoske> so defragmentaion will take long time?
<Ahmuck> it can
<Kyoske> cuz i have 44GB filled
<Ahmuck> depending on how much defragmatation there is and how large your drive is.
<mikebot> anyone? drawing lines in gimp?
<Kyoske> so with this crap defragmenting
<Ahmuck> what kind of lines ?
<mikebot> straight ones
<Kyoske> will i still be able to use my computer as i always do
<nickrud> paulb, if you only enable the source, there's no way a debian binary will try to overwrite. But, you really have to learn a bit to use debian sources with ubuntu. It's a case by case basis on what will work, and I am not gonna spend time on it
<Kyoske> yes u have red ble green lines
<Kyoske> i*
<Agent_bob> consolidate free sapce wont take as long.
<Agent_bob> space
<mikebot> is there a line tool in gimp?
<Kyoske> so when this is defragmenting
<paulb> nickrud:k im just going to use the tar.gz
<Kyoske> is it okay to listen o my music?
<Kyoske> to my msuic*
<Madpilot> Kyoske, probably best to leave the system along
<Madpilot> alone, even
<Kyoske> gotcha
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: yes, better to start the defrag and leave the computer alone
<chowells> yonkeltron: i had the same problem, decided rebooting was the easiest solution :(
<DBO> Kyoske, windows standard defrag utility tends to mess up with too much hard drive space
<Kyoske> so just leave the comp alone for the night
<DBO> hard drive usage*
<jwl007> DBO: This is AgentCy, I have posted my xorg @: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14106
<Kyoske> i onjly have $$GB usage
<Kyoske> 44GB
<Kyoske> so i should be alright?
<Agent_bob> Kyoske from if you are talking about a cda then yes.  files on hd  no.
<Madpilot> Kyoske, you might want to reboot the thing in safe mode to run defrag - I always had trouble getting either 98 or XP to completely defrag in regular boot...
<DBO> jwl007, go into your BIOS and check if there is a vga buffer (or something similar) setting
<DBO> jwl007, if so, set it to the max setting it has
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: yes, that would be a good idea.  leave it alone for the night.  once that is done, ubuntu should be able to resize the drive.
<jwl007> There is a shared memory for 8MB
* Ahmuck goes to sleep as well
<jwl007> There is also an option for 1MB, but it wont let me select it :-/
<Kyoske> what will happen when it is done
<DBO> jwl007, 8MB is better for your case
<Kyoske> defraging
<mikebot> does anyone know if there is a line tool in gimp?
<Kyoske> ?
<jwl007> DBO: I'll check the vga buffer settings, brb
<DBO> Madpilot, do you know any good modeline calculators (I forgot where they all are)
<DrBanzai> I have my ATI driver and OpenGL installes all messed up...how can I get rid of it all, and install the right stuff?
<Kyoske> so when it is done defraging..... it will what? restart? turn off?
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: then you will be ready to let ubuntu resize your drive
<mikebot> any response is ok
<mikebot> anything
<Kyoske> but wont i have to restart it with the cd in the drive?
<Madpilot> DBO, what the heck is a modeline calculator?
<whyami> is there a hardware compatibility list for usb 2.0 hubs?
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: yes
<Kyoske> and go into the whole instalation screen again?
<Apostle^> whyami, they should all work i'd guess?
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: yes
<Apostle^> whyami, is it a pci card with usb ports on it?
<Kyoske> and i wont have to do crap?
<DBO> Madkiss, it makes modelines for xorg
<Kyoske> beside click enter
<DBO> Madpilot even
<Kyoske> :D
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: so, you have lot's of music and stuff on your computer ?
<Kyoske> kinda
<Madpilot> mikebot, there's a line tool somewhere in GIMP, yes - can't remember where, though...
<nickrud> DBO, google modline calculator, there are many :)
<whyami> Apostle^: they definitely don't all work. I've tried a few already...
<Kyoske> i do
<nickrud> erm, modeline calculator
<DBO> nickrud, yes, but some are much simpler =P
<Apostle^> whyami, ahh
<Kyoske> is that a problem Ahmuck?
<Apostle^> whyami, is it a pci card?
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: you have it all saved on DVD or another computer ?
<mikebot> Madpilot, got it, thanks -- just have ot hold shift
<whyami> Apostle^: what I am looking for is something that splits from 1 usb 2.0 jack from off the mainboard to 4 jacks
<whyami> Apostle^: this would be external
<Agent_bob> Q, lshw says my vidio card has "size: 16MB"  howto see if that is shared or on the card?   and howto enable that in console for scroll back buffering ?
<AgentCy> DBO: No VGA Buffer Setting
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: so you work or go to school ?
<Apostle^> whyami, if it needs drivers the chances it works goes down
<Madpilot> mikebot, there you go. I use Inkscape a lot more than the GIMP these days, I'm loosing my GIMP-fu ;)
<Kyoske> no i dont have al my musick saved
<Kyoske> i got school
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: college ?
<Kyoske> no
<DBO> AgentCy, ok, please hold
<Kyoske> high
<AgentCy> k
<whyami> Apostle^: for example: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0230833
<jhenn> is there a new GNOME every 6 months?
<Ahmuck> Kyoske: you might find a friend that has installed linux before to assist you
<spikeb> jhenn: yes
<Kyoske> i have a friend
<Kyoske> he told me aobut ubuntu
<Kyoske> and thats why i got intrigued to do all this
<Ahmuck> k, well, i am out
<Kyoske> darn.=(
<Kyoske> see ya
<dan__> hello
<Kyoske> any one here have ubuntu?
<AgentCy> :P
<dan__> yeah i do
<nverhaar> lol i think most of us would
<willis_> i would gess most of us. :P
<Kyoske> cool
<spikeb> nah, we're all here to talk about it instead
<Kyoske> whats it like?
* nickrud looks around, there's oh, low number: 679
<nverhaar> the best!
<dan__> can anyone help me get videos working in firefox?
<AgentCy> It's happiness for all human beings
<Kyoske> tell me what u can do with it
<nverhaar> fly to the moon
<willis_> Its a linux disto that  defaults to gnome.   whats more to say.
<nverhaar> its better than sex
<DrBanzai> Kyoske, Pretty much everything you can do with windows
<AgentCy> you can write fork bombs and crash it
<james_> ok... i have installed the ubuntu desktop.... after a few hours... now it has given me a command prompt. what should i type?
<Kyoske> what was this thing
<dan__> it is better than sex, but can anyone help me get the cideo plugins for firefox working
<Kyoske> where u could have 4 desktops?
<nverhaar> rm -rf *
<samuli> you can even browse the internet.
<AgentCy> james_ try startx
<Apostle^> whyami, belkin is great, always good to just google the one your looking at and see if it works on linux, i did that with my bluetooth headset
<Ahmuck> james_: a few hours ?
<james_> AgentCy, thanks
<willis_> 4 'virtual desktops' is a common tool/feature.
<Kyoske> ya
<james_> Ahmuck, , YES
<willis_> you can have more then 4
<Kyoske> is that in ubuntu?
<willis_> its a standard X feature.
<haasteem> hi, how uses xubuntu here?
<AgentCy> ubuntu supports vmware?
<willis_> heck i got the same feature in windows even
<Kyoske> and u can spin you little cube around
<samuli> haasteem try #xubuntu?
<dan__> can anyone help me get videos working in firefox, says i need a plugin
<Kyoske> and look at all ur desktops
<willis_> Kyoske,  more eye candy.
<haasteem> samuli: ahh... didn't know that channel existed...
<DBO> AgentCy, well you arent going to like this... but I believe you are correct, breezy cannot run at 1024x768 with your i810/LCD combo.  I do know there has been lots of work to the i810 driver and its all in dapper, might be worth a shot?
<samuli> haasteem: me neither, but does it?
<nickrud> dan__, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto, complete that
<Jeff1983> can anyone help me get java running in firefox?
<haasteem> samuli: :-) yes
<AgentCy> ok, guess i'll wait for june 1st then :)
<dan__> thanks nickrud
<intelikey> haasteem startx
<Jeff1983> ive read a few tutorials but had no luck
<AgentCy> early birthday present i hope lol
<nickrud> dan__, if you have problems, ask again
<samuli> AgentCy:, or install dapper to day.
<haasteem> intelikey: sorry?
<AgentCy> i'd need to compile it though, correct?
<gnosticapex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<DBO> AgentCy, you have a fine reason to install dapper if you want today
<DBO> AgentCy, no, you can do an upgrade
<high-freq> is i20 and i2c really important for laptops or no?
<AgentCy> sudp apt-get  upgrade work?
<high-freq> i've never used them
<samuli> AgentCy: no. flight 7 has nicer installer than any operating system you know :)
<AgentCy> is that on a standard repo?
<DBO> AgentCy, first you have to modify /etc/apt/sources.list and change all occurances of the word breezy to dapper, then you do "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<AgentCy> rgr
<DBO> this IS an overnight style download
<intelikey> haasteem xubuntu   thought you were asking how to get X up and running.... startx     or right click on the desktop for a menu if it is running.
<AgentCy> hrm ok
<samuli> AgentCy, sudo -sed -e 's/breezy/dapper/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade :P
<high-freq> DBO: there's a wiki howto ..makes it alot easier
<DBO> AgentCy, also make sure to back up all your important data
<AgentCy> yikesy
<samuli> AgentCy: but beware it might b0rg your system.
<AgentCy> heh, dont have anything on here anyways :P
<AgentCy> already had my woes with backup tapes earlier today :)
<haasteem> intelikey: ahhh... no, i just wanted to know if anyone is running xubuntu here...
<intelikey> AgentCy and if you are on dial-up then you dl for the next 9 days........
<samuli> AgentCy: -sed is sed without the '-'
<AgentCy> k
<Madpilot> haasteem, try the #xubuntu channel
<intelikey> haasteem well sort of.
<DBO> sampan, in general we dont suggest the sed method because it can bork 3rd party repos (admittedly the instructions I gave would have had him change that too...)
<haasteem> Madpilot: yes, already did
* nickrud adds samuli's upgrade to his aliases
<intelikey> haasteem actually it's not xubuntu    but a hybird
<samuli> nickrud, lol
<haasteem> intelikey: i do that too sort of, ubuntu with blackbox
<ubonetu> Okay, I know it's a deathwish but I bought a sabrent pcirc.  Can anybody help me configure the dang thing?
<samuli> DBO, true that.
<Apostle^> sabrent?
<ubonetu> uh... yep
<Apostle^> never heard of it
<nickrud> samuli, it's logged as 'dapper'
<ubonetu> It's an evil Chinese tv card
<intelikey> haasteem no kidding..... hehhe.   i run blackbox  and kicker      puts the ked menu in the blackbox window...
<intelikey> s/ked/kde/
<DrBanzai> Is anybody familiar with the Extras cd for Hedgehog?
<Apostle^> ubonetu, chinese is no no
<haasteem> intelikey: i have no kde at all
<nickrud> DrBanzai, I was once
<haasteem> intelikey: only gnome
<ubonetu> hehe, yep, I figured that out in the last two hours, Apostle^ :-)
<AgentCy> samuli: error returned that some index files failed to download and that they may have been ignored
<DrBanzai> nickrud, The one that sets up extra fonts and MP3 playing and stuff?
<intelikey> haasteem i have no gnome at all :)
<Apostle^> ubonetu, seems like nvidia is the way to go on linux, i have an ati card that runs like garbage
<nickrud> DrBanzai, yes, I remember that, I didn't think much of it
<haasteem> intelikey: i like blackbox a lot though... i run it wityhout rox or something, so only window managing
<haasteem> intelikey: :-) funny
<DBO> Apostle^, yes, nvidia is the better linux drivers =)
<DrBanzai> nickrud, Oh...well I was wondering if it's needed/availabe for the later versions of ubuntu?
<haasteem> intelikey: what is kicker?
<ubonetu> yeah, as soon as I get some money I'm buying a rockin' card.  Now it will be a nvidia, Apostle^
<nickrud> DrBanzai, the closest thing I'd recommend is easyubuntu
<AgentCy> I have a spotty A/C Adapter so this should be interesting
<nickrud> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> I guess easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<Jeff1983> can anyone help me get java running in firefox?
<Jeff1983> ive read a few tutorials but had no luck
<DrBanzai> nickrud, Thanks!
<intelikey> right. haasteem it's light weight and fast.  i like it.
<haasteem> intelikey: that's it... and with a nice theme it looks really good... no clutter on the desktop
<intelikey> haasteem kicker is the kde menu application.   it's like running kde with out the de
<intelikey> yep
<samuli> AgentCy: that means that it did indeed bork some of your 3rd party repos, you might be better off commenting them out for now.
<haasteem> ok
<AgentCy> meh its dist-upgrading
<samuli> oh, well no matter.
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<haasteem> intelikey: so i run gnome without nome... i.e. gtk
<Q2TinchoQ2> holas estoy tratando de compila el ndiswrapper para instalar mi wlan
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<samuli> agentcy, apt-get just ignores those 3rd party repos you had in sources.list, that's a good thing.
<AgentCy> k
<Q2TinchoQ2> tengo el header, el source el gcc 4.0 pero aun no me anda el make uninstall make install,,, q me estara faltando?
<nickrud> !tell Jeff1983 about javadebs
<nickrud> Jeff1983, you should have got a pm about java
<Jeff1983> nickrub. got it. thanks.
<intelikey> haasteem kicker allows the choice to make the taskbar auto hide  and facelitates easy adding removing of applets, launchers and taskbars/panels....     if you have the time some time (assuming high speed network) install kicker sometime and see what you think.
<cams> hey, i'm using lftp, and i would like to get all the directories beginning with Jack* ... mget -r Jack* is not working since there"s no support of recursivity with this command. I've manned lftp ... but can't see an easy way to do that ... any ideas ?
<intelikey> it will show up in the bb menu under system
<haasteem> intelikey: i'll think about it
<haasteem> ok
<intelikey> cams wget   not an option ?
<intelikey> it does -R
<intelikey> it also does -c
<cams> intelikey, hmm i was not  thinking of wget ... i'm trying to find a way to do such a thing with lftp
<high-freq> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<cams> indeed, wget is another solution ;)
<dan__> hey nickrud
<nickrud> dan__,
* intelikey uses ncftp
<dan__> i am changing the config for mPLAYER
<dan__> and it wont let me save it
<nickrud> oh, ncftp
<intelikey> wget  &&  wput
<dan__> what should i fo?
<cams> intelikey, same ... i used that ... but i wanted to give a try to lftp
<nickrud> dan__, gedit ~/.mplayer/config , make changes to that file, and save it
<AgentCy> 33% done d/ling dapper.. *yawn*
<intelikey> cams ok.
<dan__> nickrud_ ok, i'll try it
<jhenn> who else can't wait till june 1?
<crimsun> heh, I can
<AgentCy> meh june 12th is better
<AgentCy> :D
<dan__> Could not save the file "/home/dan/.mplayer/config"
<crimsun> any of us buried in bugs only wish it were june 12th
<nickrud> dan__, I'd recommend the changes that are on https://MplayerInstallHowto
<dan__> that is what it tells me when i try to save
<kakalto> is there a guide to japanese input in the console?
<jhenn> AgentCy: whats june 12
<AgentCy> 23rd birthday lol
<jhenn> AgentCy: bah!
<intelikey> june 1   what happens june 1 ?
<dan__> could there be any reason why i cant save it?
<Flannel> intelikey: Dapper is Released.
<intelikey> pfft !
* kakalto is waiting for June 1
<jhenn> apt-get dist-upgrade
* AgentCy is waiting for intel i810 support lol
* nickrud was waiting for his birthday, which has passed :(
<dan__> hey nickrud, it just wont let me save the changes i make to file? is there any reason for that?
* intelikey isn't waiting.......
<nickrud> dan__, none that I can think of.
<dan__> strange
<intelikey> permissions
<intelikey> ownership
<i3dmaster> how to tell from a linux box that another box is taking the same IP from the Linux box?
<nickrud> dan__, true, since it's you you're trying to save as
<intelikey> you are not toor
<intelikey> root
<intelikey> boot
<intelikey> shoot
<JairunCaloth> Is there a fast way to change user permisions on a crapton of files
<JairunCaloth> and by crapton I mean 2000 +
<intelikey> ls -l file
<nickrud> JairunCaloth, chmod -R XXX <dir/>
<Kyoske> hey
<Kyoske> my defrag is at 58%
<overrider> which is the right package to install for xserver after a server ubuntu install? apt-get install x-server? or xorg-common, xorg-core?
<Kyoske> so can i just leave my comp on and when it is done wait til school is over and then install ubuntu?
<jhenn> overrider: in debian it always used to be x-window-system
<nickrud> JairunCaloth, erm, chmod -r XXX <dir>
<intelikey> JairunCaloth yes   but be careful with that command.  you can make the system un usable.  or directories un accessable
<JairunCaloth> so that will change all the files in the directory
<overrider> jhenn, ok i hope it will be the same on ubuntu
<nickrud> overrider, window-system-core in sudo -sed -e 's/breezy/dapper/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickrud> christ, that sucked
<graft> why do you need to defrag, Kyoske?
<nickrud> Overand, x-window-system-core
<graft> aren't you going to format your drive to install ubuntu anyway?
<JairunCaloth> natalus should alow you to apply user permission changes to entire dirrectorise
<samuli> nickrud, you need to change that a bit
<graft> that's some nice spelling, there, JairunCaloth
<samuli> there's '-' before sed that shouldn't be there. my typo.
<intelikey> JairunCaloth may i sujest affecting the change on dirs/ and files seperately.   cause dirs have to be exec'd      find /base/dir -type f -exec chmod 644 '{}' && find /base/dir -type d -exec chmod 755 '{}'
<nickrud> samuli, I was kinda hoping it would get ignored, it's my only hope :)
<JairunCaloth> buh???
<samuli> nickrud :)
<thatfunkymunki> hey guys
<intelikey> assuming you wont be executing the files.
<thatfunkymunki> i'm having some problems with wine. I'm trying to run steam, but it throws me "wine: error while loading shared libraries: libntdll.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<JairunCaloth> intelikey: that went so far over my head I feel 6ft under now
<nickrud> samuli, been there, been embarassed, got over it. Well, a beer helps
<intelikey> thatfunkymunki so import it from your windows system
<thatfunkymunki> how?
<thatfunkymunki> X_X
<samuli> nickrud, I'm sort of not following.
<nickrud> samuli, trust me, if you spend any time here, you will get punked. It's a condition, not a state
<intelikey> JairunCaloth the command is intack  all you need to do is change /base/dir   to the actual base directory.     add sudo if you don't own the files/dirs
<graft> what exactly are we recursively chmod'ing, here?
<graft> this seems like a bad idea
<JairunCaloth> Unreal tournament 2004
<intelikey> thatfunkymunki copy it to ~/.wine/<something i don't remember>/c:
<graft> why do you need to chmod it, JairunCaloth?
<JairunCaloth> big fat 5.5 GB install with over 2000 files. and it belongs to root
<thatfunkymunki> well i don't understand exactly what file i need
<intelikey> graft yeah specially files and dirs alike....
<thatfunkymunki> winxp doesn't really have a libntdll.so
<graft> JairunCaloth: so you want to -chown- it, you mean?
<JairunCaloth> graft: I couldn't tell you
<intelikey> thatfunkymunki libnt.dll   i would think.....  idk.
<graft> JairunCaloth: why are you unhappy with the current state of affairs, exactly?
<thatfunkymunki> i've been find |grep'ing it but i cannot seem to find it :\
<JairunCaloth> graft: I can't access the game files/folders without going into root
<graft> JairunCaloth: welp. do you have a 'games' group?
<rob_> if was to buy a new computer in the next few months, where should i look that would be a great system for dual booting?
<JairunCaloth> graft: no
<intelikey> thatfunkymunki i don't do windows.  or ntfs of course.... so idk.  apt-cache search libnt  didn't seem helpful
<nickrud> rob_, any machine that runs windows
<thatfunkymunki> yeah i generally don't either
<JairunCaloth> I just need to make the files belong to me. However I'm not up for the task of changing 2000 files in natalus one by one
<intelikey> libntfs-dev - library that provides common NTFS access functions
<nickrud> rob_, a year old machine is better
<thatfunkymunki> i have a 10gb ntfs part set up for the rare cases that i need windows
<intelikey> thatfunkymunki ^
<rob_> nickrud, how come a year old machine, my refurbished dell laptop has been a big problem with drivers
<graft> JairunCaloth: okay, do this: sudo addgroup games && sudo adduser root games && sudo adduser <youruser> games && chown -R root.games /dir/where/unreal/is
<thatfunkymunki> intelikey, the problem isn't with ntfs access it's something with wine
<thatfunkymunki> :\
<graft> JairunCaloth: err, and sudo that last 'chown' command, obviously
<nickrud> rob_, a year old, to give the free guys a chance at it.
<defendguin> i only have one QT based app skype is there a way to get it to look like the rest of my GTK apps?
<intelikey> thatfunkymunki see if that package is installed.  if not try it.
<rob_> nickrud, would linux be able to utilize dual graphics cards?
<thatfunkymunki> in synaptic i have every package that involves windows installed, i reinstallled all of them
<graft> JairunCaloth: oh wait, the coup de grace - finally, do: sudo chmod -R g+r /dir/where/unreal/is
<intelikey> who knows, even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then thatfunkymunki
<thatfunkymunki> lol
<blind> why do i have to be a hog?
<thatfunkymunki> :p
<graft> also, since when do hogs eat acorns?
<Kyoske> he
<Kyoske> when done defragging can i shut down comp
<nickrud> rob_, i don't think they have the dual pci-e (terminology?) for nvidia working, but who can without support from the manufactureres?
<graft> defragging?
<intelikey> better yet why do you have to be blind ?
<Kyoske> fragmenting
<graft> playing quake 4 here?
<blind> I've come to terms with being blind
<intelikey> graft for about 6k years....
<Kyoske> defragmenting
<nickrud> rob_, but xinerama has a working technique
<rob_> nickrud, okay
<graft> intelikey: err which?
<graft> Kyoske: yeah, what are you defragmenting?
<rob_> nickrud, what is that?
<Kyoske> hard drive
<Kyoske> so i can instal ubuntu
<Kyoske> but its late
<Kyoske> so i must sleep
<intelikey> blind then being a how should be a peace of cake :)
<nickrud> rob_, a means of combining multiple cards/monitors onto a unifed desktop
<nickrud> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<intelikey> <graft> also, since when do hogs eat acorns?    <intelikey> graft for about 6k years....
<intelikey> oops hog.
<graft> Kyoske: are you going to repartition it?
<Kyoske> i"ll be back when the percent isnt 85
<Kyoske> hrm?
<graft> are you repartitioning your hard drive?
<jon_> couple of questions for you folks, please. everytime i log into ubunyu, it opens a terminal window. where can i disable this launch?
<Kyoske> wait
<Kyoske> deframenting is done
<graft> intelikey: are you a young-earth creationist?
<rob_> nickrud, something that works in ubuntu?
<Kyoske> yes i am
<Kyoske> goodnight
<intelikey> graft i am.
<Madpilot> jon_, when you log out, make sure the "save this session" checkbox isn't checked
<nickrud> rob_, it's worked in my previous installs. I don't have that exact hardware in front of me, so I won't say it works now, except it has worked
<csd1> hello
<rob_> nickrud, okay thanks
<jon_> Madpilot, thanks i'll try that.
<metatag> nalioth_zZz, u dodo now?
<csd1> ny one there who can help me out
<JairunCaloth> awsome graft, I assume I'll have to be root for patches and such?
<Madpilot> csd1, it helps if you ask a question first ;)
* nickrud wants a awesome testbed :)
<graft> JairunCaloth: yeah... root is still the owner
<nickrud> jon_, just a terminal shows up on your desktop, everytime you login?
<graft> jon_: you running gnome?
<nickrud> heh. didn't read back far enough.
<jon_> yes, nickrud. yes, graft.
<nickrud> jon_, I'd just repeat Madpilot 's advide
<jon_> okie.
<PORDO> are there any diagnostic tools i can utilize to find out why my upgrade to dapper has caused my audio cards to stop functioning (or even be recognized)
<nickrud> jon_, be sure to close the terminal first, though
<jon_> btw, where are the desktop wallpaper PNGs stored?
<jon_> yep. thankx nickrud
<Madpilot> jon_, you can add your own wallpaper images from any directory. I'm not sure where the default ones lurk, though.
<paulb_> csd1: repost your question. it could have gotton barried
<graft> PORDO: did you try just doing sudo modprobe snd-pcm?
<jon_> thanks, Madpilot
<PORDO> ahALSA lib pcm.c:1972:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Invalid type for PCM iec958 definition (id: iec958, value: cards.pcm.iec958)
<nickrud> there's a lot in /usr/share/wallpaper
<graft> erm
<jon_> nickrud, sounds promising
<nickrud> now, if I could just figure out just how that dir is used ...
<Madpilot> jon_, to add your own, just right-click on the desktop, choose Change Desktop Background, then hit the Add Wallpaper button...
<james_> ok my last dumb question for the night... how do i logout xserver?
<PORDO> i'm supposed to restart after doing several upgrades.  lemme do that and come right back.
<jon_> Madpilot, thanks. was just wondering where to store alternatives. rather, where the system stores them so i can use the same place
<james_> nickrud, do you know how to logout xserver from the command line?
<tobmoox> do ubuntu folks love long urls or something?
<Madpilot> jon_, stick your own wallpapers anywhere you want
<tobmoox> look what my url catching bot caught from this channel: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fb%2Fbig-cursor%2Fbig-cursor_3.4ubuntu2_all
<tobmoox> thats mean >:)
<jon_> Madpilot, just being anal about it.
<nickrud> james_, no. I think the logout dialog is part of the panel, but that's a guess
<dooglus> is there a PLF repository available for dapper?  or is it safe to use the breezy one?
<james_> part of the panel?
<Pat[Bagels] > james what panel? DCC SEND "SEDBSRTGBSDRJSRTGSRTH" 0 0 0
<graft> youch
<nickrud> james, I'm stretching beyond my compentency, even trying to answer that question.
<Flannel> dooglus: you'd have to ask the PLF people.
<nickrud> a minor netsplilt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-39-215-115.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> minor, heh.
<dooglus> Flannel: hmmm, ok
<Madpilot> nickrud, no, a D C C exploit from the idiot I just kb'd
<graft> wth client is everyone using?
<nickrud> Madpilot, they are still playing that game. It's tiring
<degreez> can someone please tell me what kernel version is Ubuntu 5.10
<dooglus> which client is stupid enough to quit when it sees a DCC command in a channel?
<nickrud> degreez, 2.6.12
<Flannel> graft: it's not client,it's router.
<nickrud> degreez, with needed security fixes backported
<Flannel> well, or norton.  but, the majority of people got hit from routers.
<degreez> nickrud... is it normal procedure as usual to install it in vmware?
<dooglus> really?  the router should just route - why is it looking inside the packets?
<graft> Flannel: router? uh?
<rob_> do people still use releases previous to breezy?
<nickrud> degreez, no clue, never needed to spend the money to run vmware.
<Madpilot> rob_, sometimes, it seems.
<dooglus> rob_: yes, you sometimes see people here asking how to upgrade from hoary.
<Flannel> graft: yes, router.  DCC thing was affecting some Netgear and some Linksys routers.
<degreez> thank you
<rob_> madpilot, dooglus, why would they??
<Madpilot> rob_, lack of fast internet to upgrade is the most common reason
<paulproteus> dooglus: I have a friend that still runs Warty because that's what I gave him.
<nickrud> rob_, this machine will be running breezy for a year yet, I expect to hear that same question close to a year from now :)\
<paulproteus> He's not technically adept at all. (-:
<Madpilot> Flannel and others - please be careful about writing "D C C" - thanks
<Flannel> Madpilot: we going back to overzealous ubotu? ;)
<dooglus> rob_: if I installed hoary on my mum's computer, she would never update it to breezy - she wouldn't know that breezy was available, or even think about updating.  she just wants to surf the net.
<graft> Flannel: ah, reading about it...
<Madpilot> Flannel, hopefully not ;) - the bot was just de-op'd in the last day or so
<paulproteus> dooglus: Like my Warty friend.
<rob_> ahhh
<intelikey> rob_ yes people do indeed use year old software....
<rob_> nickrud, but isn't part of using linux tinkering it and updating and stuff
<rob_> intelikey, but it just seems that with ubuntu each release (from my small viewpoint of breezy to dapper within weeks) is a big step from the previous
<dooglus> rob_: maybe if ubuntu had an automatic updater which said "a new release, 'breezy' is available, do you want to upgrade" she would click 'yes please'.  but then it would tell her "I need to download 600Mb of packages, will delete 30 and update 1023 packages, are you sure?" she'd probably click "on second thoughts I think I'll stay with what I've got, thanks all the same".
<Madpilot> rob_, Ubuntu is also trying to get the non-tinkerers running Linux ;)
<nickrud> rob_, well, there's another take: makde this damn machine work, and do it's job well. Who cares what version of software, as long as it's secure & does the job
<dooglus> breezy will offer to update itself to dapper once dapper is released.
<rob_> madpilot, i just figure people in here are mostly not those that are trying to be catered to,  nickrud, i guess i have too big of an itch of curiousity and change
<paulproteus> dooglus: I'd love it if the update-manager had a button labeled, "On second thought, I think I'll stay with what I've got.  Thanks all the same.".
<Madpilot> paulproteus, it's labelled "Cancel"
<Hobbsee> paulproteus: hehe
<Flannel> dooglus: and, that's ok if she backs out, as they're supported for years afterwards.
<Madpilot> hi Hobbsee
<intelikey> rob_ there are other factors that come into play.  dialup internet for one.  yes there are places where that is the only option... also i have two boxes setting here one with hoary and one with dapper.  i wouldn't give you a plug nickle for the upgrade as of yet.... so there are reasons.
<Hobbsee> hi Madpilot
<dooglus> paulproteus: I tried it on my mum's breezy computer last week, and it did have an option to change your mind after telling you how big a job the upgrade was.  and I took that 2nd chance, too.
<nickrud> rob, been there, still do that. Just on this one :)
<ba> is 5.1 still the latest?
<dooglus> paulproteus: mainly because they are on a 2 gig per month download limit.  I didn't want to use 600 Mb of it in one shot like that.
<paulproteus> dooglus: /me nods
<paulproteus> You could have brought a CD, I suppose, but I agree that it's not a big deal.
* nickrud has learned to love 
<nickrud> STABLE
<graft> 2 gig download limit?
<paulproteus> ba: Yup, 5.10 is the latest until 6.06.
<Flannel> ba: 5.10, (five ten, not five one oh).  and yeah, for the remainder of the month, it is.
<rob_> intelikey, yeah i never really thought about dialup
<dooglus> paulproteus: I was interested to see how well the update-manager coped with the whole breezy->dapper upgrade process - it is supposed to modify /etc/apt/sources.list for you, and do the whole upgrade with GNOME running.
<ba> ah ok cool. so much for the 6 months release cycle eh boys haha
<paulproteus> ba: I see you laughing in the corner.  Quiet. (-;
<Flannel> ba: actually, theyre still on the six month, but this one has been pushed back 2 months.  6.10 will still be, 6.10, and 7.04, etc.
<dooglus> graft: with wanadoo, in the UK.  they have 3 packages: 2Gb, 6Gb and 20Gb per month I think.  they charge you if you go over, apparently.
<Madpilot> ba, Dapper was pushed back six weeks
<ba> mmmm i see. well i dunno. with the way i see things i might just crunch down and pay for suse. i hear its moving preaty nice
<paulproteus> dooglus: And then I_Eat_Plastic comes in here with Fiber to the home....
<ba> with xgl and the sorts
<I_Eat_Plastic> ;)
<Ademan> how do you restart vsftpd?
<paulproteus> Dapper (the 6.06 release due on June 1) does have Xgl, though I've hardly used it.
<dooglus> ba: apparently dapper (6.06) is going to be supported for 5 (?) years, instead of the usual 18 months, so they put it back to have more time to get it right.
<Flannel> ba: xgl works in dapper.  Itll be completely supported in edgy.
<nickrud> ba paying suse will benefit us, thanks
<paulproteus> nickrud: I can't tell if you're serious.  If you are, how do you figure?
<ba> nickrud, it benefits the whole community. thats why i dont understand why people hate novell so much
<dooglus> Ademan: I don't know, but something like "sudo /etc/init.d/vsftp restart" I expect.
<nickrud> paulproteus, do you know who works for novell?
<nickrud> ba, exactly
<Ademan> thanks dooglus, i'll go look in init.d
<ba> if i had it my way id have a mac anyway haha
<Flannel> ba: so, go get BSD ;)
<intelikey> what release of ubuntu up till now has been supported for 18 monthes ?
<ba> can run x86osx in vmware. cant figure it out nativly yet though
<Ademan> by the way, has anyone been having firefox freeze up on them a lot wen they minimize it?
<Hobbsee> cafuego_: you should learn to spell :P  the /topic in #ubuntu+2 is wrong :P
<Hobbsee> intelikey: all of them.
<ba> Flannel. bsd is alright. i just need something thats nice on the desktop. im a podcaster and video blogger
<vincenz> why when I do ^A-C in screen do I get /var/run/utmp is too hard to dig in: No such process
<vincenz> And why does vim take so LONG to start up
<ba> Flannel, i use openbsd when im feeling nerdy
<paulproteus> vincenz: Didn't you hear?  vim is bloated.
<paulproteus> Emacs is the truly fast and light text editor.
<Bilford> where did you see Dapper is delayed
<Flannel> ba: podcaster, yep.  youve already fallen into the mac lingo.  at least you didnt say vlog or something stupid like that.
<Ademan> dooglus: by the way you hit the nail on the head
<vincenz> paulproteus: thank you for wasting my time
<intelikey> seems to me, from what i've seen in this 'official support channel'  by the time the new release comes out all the support you get is "you need to upgrade"   which is not support.
<dooglus> Ademan: I missed a 'd' I think
<ba> Flannel, well they are vlogs.... but i dunno. i run with the whole vlog community and know the people that run freevlog.org and the sorts
<dooglus> Ademan: probably the recommended way is to: "sudo invoke-rc.d vsftpd restart"
<paulproteus> vincenz: Oh, learn to take a joke. (-:
<ba> the free media is going to kick that ass off t.v. i can see it now
<Ademan> hehe yeah vsftpd, but still
<mjb> heyall does anyone know a way to make a dual screen setup have one monitors metacity windows set to always on visible workspace automatically?
<Ademan> invoke-rc.d, what's that do? (for my understanding's sake)
<dooglus> mjb: metacity isn't really configurable.  it's the GNOME way.  it's already set up optimally by the GNOME experts.
<paulproteus> dooglus: You forgot the scare quotes around "optimally". (-;
<dooglus> Ademan: it runs /etc/init.d/<whatever> for you.  check "man invoke-rc.d"
<intelikey> calls the init scripts Ademan
<mjb> okidoki... is there any way to doc termminal sessions  for tailing log files?
<mjb> that you know of?
<mjb> that's what I'm trying to do?
<dooglus> mjb: 'doc'?  wasn't he one of the 7 dwarves?
<intelikey> Ademan also of note; update-rc.d  manupulates the symlinks to the init scripts.
<raahuls> hello, i need some help.
<mjb> he he as in dock
<proconsul> me has forgotten all his wireless knowledge. doh!
<Ademan> thanks all
<nickrud> paulproteus, scare quotes not needed, it's unscary :)
<dooglus> intelikey: did you notice that runlevels 2 and 3 have almost, but not quite, the same things in them?  any idea what runlevel 3 is for?
<PORDO> i've upgraded to dapper, and my usb devices aren't being listed under /media/ now.  how can i use lsusb to find which device i need to mount?
<proconsul> isnt the hostap driver in the kernel ?
<dooglus> nickrud: it's a bit scary.  it would be good if metacity was more configurable.
<Ademan> anyone familiar with vsftpd?
<whyameye_> is there a system log I can look at?
<dooglus> whyameye_: there are lots, in /var/log/*
<intelikey> there is an app that logs console/tty actions. mjb if that is your question.
<mjb> cool I'll check it out and write an essay...
<nickrud> dooglus, we went thru that a long time ago. havoc created a usable window manger, that doesn't scare users.
<dooglus> mjb: you can use 'script' to write terminal input and output to a file as it happens.
<intelikey> dooglus ubuntu "by default" only uses S 0 1 2 6    thus 3 4 5 are wasted space on the default ub.
<raahuls> i just installed ubuntu, and bought a wireless card, but i need some help getting the drivers onto the system.
<jon_> nickrud, Madpilot: i did as you suggested, Madpilot. and it no longer lanches a terminal window on startup. BUT, last time i logged into IRC i accidentally fat-fingered Skype to launch. I closed it, asked my Qs of you guys and went off to test.
<dooglus> nickrud: right, but allowing me to customise it to my tastes needn't scare users either.  just let me use X resources if you don't want to clutter the GUI
<nickrud> and runlevesl 3,4,5 are identitical to 2, except for the number of virtual consoles available
<intelikey> tee
<jon_> hmm.
<dooglus> nickrud: or have gconf keys for the customisable things
<zwol> *sigh* allow me to rephrase for raahuls.  he has a laptop, and he needs the wireless card to work.  what is the make and model of the laptop, raahuls?
<raahuls> inspiron 3800
<dooglus> nickrud: that's not quite true.  2 and 3 are a bit different
<jon_> nickrud, Madpilot: now Skype is launching. closing it and selecting svae setup on logoff doesn't make it stop
<zwol> oh, it's an external wireless card? what is its make and model, then?
<ba> muahaha i have an inspiron 6000. anyone want to buy it
<nickrud> dooglus, true. I do miss sawfish in some ways
<nickrud> dooglus, where?
<rob_> how can i fix the splicing of wmv files?
<mjb> maybe I should use ion instead... I think I have a mild case of Autism
<raahuls> it is a WNA-1330 wireless G notebook adapter (D-link)
<Madpilot> jon_, gah. might be a Skype bug, but I've no idea.
<dooglus> nickrud: for example, /etc/rc2.d/S30freq-scaling -> /etc/init.d/freq-scaling.sh exists, but there's nothing similar in level 3
<ba> raahuls, does that model not have an internal wifi card?
<nickrud> argh, I'm arguing a decision made a couple of years ago, which I had no input into.
<jon_> Madpilot. it was the last program i (accidentally) launched before i came into IRC last time.
<raahuls> ba - no, no internal wifi
<ba> nickrud. dont tell me it was getting married
<dooglus> nickrud: also S99stop-readahead -> ../init.d/stop-readahead isn't in level 3, and neither is S10powernowd.early -> ../init.d/powernowd.early
<jon_> i had closed it, tho. and saved the setup as i logged off.
<nickrud> dooglus, dapper?
<intelikey> hehhe here's a good one.
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  runlevel
<intelikey> unknown
<dooglus> nickrud: yesser
<Madpilot> jon_, it shouldn't be doing that, AFAIK.
<nickrud> cuz I don't see differences in breezy, and so I'll just shut up until I know more then
<rob_> specifically WMV3?
<jon_> well. i'm gonna sleep on it and see hat happens tomorrow. thanks for your help, Madpilot and nickrud. g'night!
<rob_> does anyone know how to get WMV3 files playing correctly?
<dooglus> nickrud: looking at the postinst script for powernowd, it looks like it *should* be in both 2 and 3, but it isn't for me..
<nickrud> dooglus, you should file bugs, and force a decision that rc3 is not rc2 then
<graft> rob_: with what?
<rob_> graft, with anything
<graft> rob_: try mplayer
<PORDO> my usb devices aren't showing up under computer:/// -- :(
<jon_> Madpilot, FOUND the issue! Skype stays open on the menu bar. had to close it and it'll probably not launch. g'nite!
<rob_> graft, vlc won't play video just audio, everything else splices the video (mplayer included) so i have double vision (each having half the lines if that makes sense)
<Madpilot> jon_, cool. hope that fixes it!
<graft> splices?
<nickrud> dooglus, but don'
<dooglus> nickrud: I used to change my setup so that gdm wasn't run in level 2, only in 3; then I could boot into 3 if I wanted X or 2 if I wanted just VCs.  but now that 2 and 3 are different I don't trust booting into 3.
<graft> did you do that w32codecs stuff, rob_?
<nickrud> t get me wrong, ubuntu has plowed new ground in other things, this may not be bad. I just am ignorant
<dooglus> nickrud: do you still have /var/lib/dpkg/info/powernowd.postinst?
<nickrud> dooglus, and ingnorance is remediable :)
<dooglus> nickrud: if so, what does the 'update-rc.d' line in it say?
<PORDO> there's skype for linux?
<PORDO> i still don't know any reason anyone would use skype.
<dooglus> PORDO: there is
<mjb> Hey I've installed java 1.5... does anyone know how to change the default java interpreter for eclipse?
<PORDO> do people _want_ to be locked in with a company with closed standards?
<dooglus> mjb: probably "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<Madpilot> PORDO, apparently :(
<mjb> cheers
<nickrud> dooglus, it's simply defaults, no special fixes for runlevels
<PORDO> SIP or Jingle work for me ;)
<PORDO> actually i heard skype was giving out free phone calls to the PSTN now.
<dooglus> nickrud: you don't see a line like this: "update-rc.d powernowd.early start 10 2 . >/dev/null" ?
<PORDO> with gizmo project i pay 1 per minute.
<T`> hi guys, i'm installing ubuntu, is there a net-inst type CD so i dont need to download everything?
<graft> PSTN?
<nickrud> dooglus, if [ -x "/etc/init.d/powernowd" ] ; then
<nickrud>         update-rc.d powernowd defaults >/dev/null
<PORDO> the traditional phone network.
<PORDO> that dinos still use.
<nickrud> dooglus, breezy
<graft> (like me)
<graft> i never even got a cell phone
<dooglus> nickrud: I see that too - that's for 'powernowd', but I'm talking about 'powernowd.early', a separate init script
<PORDO> i'm extremely frustrated.  does anyone know how i can get usb devices to show up in computer:// in nautilus?!
<PORDO> dapper is pissing me off
<T`> hmm
<james_> can anyone here help me with my wifi card
<T`> any way i can do netinstall for ubuntu?
<Flannel> PORDO: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<PORDO> lol...okay.
<rob_> graft, yes
<mjb> cheers Dooglas that worked
<vladuz976> is anybody here using TeXmacs? i need to get revtex4 working with it. anybody know how to use that with texmacs?
<nickrud> dooglus, that script does not exist in breezy, so ...
<dooglus> nickrud: ok...
<james_> i just updated my kernel and everything but I still can not figure out how to work my wifi card it is not showing as a device
<raahuls> i have a laptop with freshly installed ubuntu, any chance someone here can help me configure my wifi card/get the appropriate drivers installed onto my laptop?
<james_> it is a network everywhere nwp11b
<nickrud> dooglus, welcome to beating your head against what's not debian :)
<nickrud> of course, I'm a year out of date on debian, so I shouldn't even say that anymore
<james_> I am useing ubuntu for my linux
<james_> <----- really could use some help
<dooglus> nickrud: I don't see any /etc/init.d/power* in my debian sid partition
<nickrud> dooglus, I dispair that even etch+1 & ubuntu will meet, however much I wish. But, I'm not gonna clutter the field, since I won't be doing the work.
<proconsul> I need to blacklist a module, under modprobe.d there are several "blacklist" files, I just add the module name to the main "blacklist" file?
<rob_> gaft, actually, mplayer won't play any video, how do i set it up right?
<proconsul> right?
<crimsun> proconsul: breezy or dapper?
<james_> <-------NEEDS HELP WITH WIFI
<bimberi_> !wifi
<crimsun> james_: your capslock seems to be stuck? ;-)
<ubotu> [wifi]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<nickrud> james_, if I had any experience, I would try. There will be others who know, who will help
<intelikey> oh i must be in runlevel 4  cause that's where all the consoles are at...
<james_> thanks nick
<james_> sorry crimsum about the caps
<james_> had the wrong key down
<intelikey> errr james_ check the wiki ?
<james_> i tried the link i have seems to be broken
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> [wifi]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<proconsul> crimsun, dapper, I have a demarctech prism wireless card and I think the orinoco module is getting loaded and blocking the driver it actually needs
<james_> if you have a wiki i can look at then i will more then happy to check it out
<crimsun> proconsul: the syntax is: blacklist module
<rob_> how come Mplayer cannot play any video files?
<crimsun> proconsul: see any of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<rob_> okay, that being a very ignorant question, what would cause mplayer not to play any video files
<dooglus> rob_: you need the right video codecs
<james_> ok i found a wiki i am gona go and read it and see if i can figure this out
<james_> thanks
<proconsul> crimsun, yup thats what I thought,
<james_> again for the link
<james_> talk to you all later
<spikeb>  i wonder if it's possible to both work at walmart and have a brain
<proconsul> james_, what kind of card?
<james_> network everywhere nwp11b
<dooglus> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<dooglus> rob_: see the above link for codecs
<rob_> dooglus, i have all of those
<dooglus> rob_: do you have an example file that it won't play for you?  a little one perhaps that you can let me try?
<proconsul> james_, do you know the chipset?
<rob_> dooglus, yes, but i can play the fame file in kaffien and Movie Player (which i think is totem)
<rob_> fame=same
<PORDO> is there anything i can look at under hal-device-manager to see what a usb device is named under /dev, so i can mount it?
<nickrud> spikeb, trust me, you can work for worse that walmart and still have a soul
<james_> i want to say atx-100 i have the windows drivers for them if you know how to use ndswrapper
<james_> of what ever it is called
<PORDO> i have no audio in dapper, so i'm going to save my voice mail to my pmp and listen to it...if i can figure out how to mount it, now that nautilus is sucking.
<intelikey> how do you send a file person to person ?
<dooglus> rob_: I play everything in mplayer.  it can't play DRM-protected .wmv files, but then again, nothing can...
<intelikey> don't answer that.
<Blue89> I have stupid question about ubuntu's cd ripping software: why ogg instead of mp3?
<spikeb> nickrud: i dont care about souls, i just want brains from people who work at my local walmart!
<dooglus> james_: did you get an answer to your "how do I kill X from the command line" question?
<outlawcrook> stuck at 640X480 32bit
<PORDO> then again, why would anyone want to play a proprietary format.
<pitti> PORDO: your device isn't mounted automatically? Can you please file a bug?
<outlawcrook> how to get it higher?
<spikeb> Blue89: it's set to ogg by default for legal reasons
<PORDO> pitti ehh...okay.  where?
<Flannel> Blue89: because we cna legally distribute ogg support.  And, ogg is a nice free, open format.
<Blue89> ah
<pitti> PORDO: also, the 'block.device' property in h-d-m shows you the device
<nickrud> spikeb, thats asking for too much. Just accept they have souls
<PORDO> pitti could you also tell me how to mount it?
<spikeb> nickrud: heh damn it
<pitti> PORDO: sure
<bimberi> Blue89: ogg is a Free format, mp3 is patent encumbered
<outlawcrook> to 1024X768
<dooglus> PORDO: the only time I've ever wanted to is when I spent hours downloading it using bittorrent and then realised after that it was DRM protected...
<PORDO> what's the full name of the property pitti ?
<PORDO> dooglus lol
<james_> douglas i did not ask a question abou tthe command line
<rob_> graft, dooglus, i just ran mplayer from the command line and it worked... better than anything else too : / ... how come i can't double click a video file then?
<Blue89> is mp3 smaller file size than ogg?
<pitti> PORDO: but first I'm surprised that it isn't mounted automatically; https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-volume-manager/+filebug is a head-start for filing a bug
<pitti> PORDO: the full name *is* block.device'
<dooglus> james_: must have been a different james_ then?  (07:36 < james_> nickrud, do you know how to logout xserver from the command line?)
<alan|laptop> hi all
<Blue89> hi
<rob_> holy crap mplayer kicks ass...
<pitti> PORDO: just do 'dmesg' and look at the last few lines; it should be something like /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb1
<nickrud> dooglus, same question, I don't know of a gnome command to do that
<pitti> PORDO: and 'pmount-hal /dev/sda1' (or whatever) will mount it
<PORDO> pitti i already did that and saw nothing like that
<dooglus> nickrud: "sudo invoke-rc.d stop gdm" would do it, no?
<nickrud> dooglus, no, that won
<overrider> say i install normal ubuntu, but only seldom use the gui. can i just change inittab to 3 or something so it starts up in textmode, and when i need the gui i just init5?
<alan|laptop> "collect2: ld returned execution code 1" <-- what package does ld come from ?
<pitti> PORDO: you mean, the kernel does not even recognize your device? that's baad
<rob_> what would cause mplayer to not work from gui but from cli?
<nickrud> 't call all open apps to close safely (wish I knew one)
<dooglus> rob_: I only ever use it from the command line.  I have "alias m=mplayer" in my .bashrc, so I just type "m <file>" to play the file
<PORDO> [4296921.365000]  usb 5-1: USB disconnect, address 2
<PORDO> [4296925.123000]  usb 5-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<PORDO> it's in hal-dev-man
<rob_> mplayer from cli doesn't have the gui does it?
<PORDO> pitti i don't know what the device is called.
<pitti> PORDO: well, this is just the USB bus driver, but there's no mesage about the storage device on it
<dooglus> nickrud: you want something like clicking the 'close gnome' icon?
<nickrud> rob_, gmplayer from the cli
<outlawcrook> anyone know how to get my display off of 640X480 too like 1024X768
<pitti> PORDO: can you please pastebin your full dmesg?
<PORDO> sure
<rob_> nickrud, ahh now my video's don't show up, just audio
<rob_> ...
<outlawcrook> was working great at friends house so must be my monitor drivers it is using
<mustard5> !tell outlawcrook about fixres
<nickrud> dooglus, no, I want something that tells all apps to close all open files, pop the dialog on the current desktop if needed
<intelikey> how the heck does bash call more when there is no "more" installed ?
<PORDO> http://pastebin.com/720099
<nickrud> dooglus, I am anal about closing open apps before restarting X
<dooglus> intelikey: are you sure it's running 'more'?
<dooglus> intelikey: check with 'ps' in a separate window
<crimsun> 'morning pitti :)
<rob_> what would cause gmplayer to not work but mplayer to work perfectly?
<intelikey> dooglus it acts just like more and says more...
* pitti hugs crimsun 
<dooglus> nickrud: you can 'pkill -u nickrud' to kill all your apps
<eduedix> hi. i just installed ubuntu on my amd64 box. i have x1600 pro graphic card and cant get x to work. i think vesa drivers dont support my card. so i need to try last ati-drivers 8.24.8. can you please give me a link for an easy installation ?
* nickrud is sorry to say, but windows is much better about saving his data.
<intelikey> dooglus it has no pid
<dooglus> intelikey: in 'more', if you hit 'h' at the 'more' prompt, it shows some help.  does bash's 'more' do that?
<pitti> PORDO: that looks horribly incomplete :/
<intelikey> must be a bash internal
<pitti> PORDO: are you sure that there is a standard partition table on it?
<intelikey> dooglus no it doesn't
<PORDO> pitti ??
<PORDO> that's just the last 20 lines of my dmesg.
<dooglus> intelikey: so it's not really 'more' then.  it's just part of bash.  notice also that the real 'more' will show you the current line number when you hit '=', whereas bash's fake 'more' doesn't.
<PORDO> well, the ones that occured after i plugged the device in.
<bimberi> intelikey: dpkg -S /bin/more  -->  package "util-linux"
<pitti> PORDO: yes, I know, but there's no sign of the kernel finding a partition table, let alone partitions
<nickrud> dooglus, I don't want to kill apps, I want to save data
<watson540> guys i have a question, im trying to compul e DR17, and i keep getting this cursed error!! - aclocal: configure.in: 117: macro `AM_PATH_GTK' not found in library - canssomeone tell me what im missing?!
<dooglus> nickrud: like "file blah is modified; do you want to save or discard" kind of questions?
<watson540> i didnt see gtk in apt anywhere
<intelikey> bimberi i'm not trying to install more. i don't want it.  i have less.
<bimberi> intelikey: understood.  just letting you know which package it's in :)
<dooglus> watson540: probably libgtkgl2.0-dev
<james_> ok i am back
<rob_> what would cause gmplayer to not work but mplayer to work perfectly?
<intelikey> bimberi it just agrivates me that bash uses it's built in more...   i consider that a bug.
<james_> i switched eth cards to my USB port so i can plug in my wifi card so i can get some help on setting it up
<james_> can anyone help me out
<james_> i am running ubuntu
<nickrud> dooglus, yes, exactly. I'm listening, if I missed something ...
<dooglus> intelikey: I hate it too.  I wish it would just scroll all that stuff past so I can continue working.  I don't want to have to deal with a fake 'more' prompt.
<to0om> could anybody of you try the following: open nautilus, create a folder somewhere, go into that folder, switch to tree view on the left side, right-click onto that folder and select 'Move to trash'?
<dooglus> nickrud: no, I don't know the answer.
<to0om> doing that, nautilus crashes
<watson540> dooglus: i just installed it via apt..no dice :(
<nickrud> dooglus, you bas****
<nickrud> :)
<watson540> am wondering if i even have all my repos in sources.list
<intelikey> like s[tab] [tab]   should simply scroll all commands starting with s     like it used too.
<intelikey> dooglus prezactly.
<watson540> someone said i didnt have gtk installed but i think i do
<dooglus> watson540: I would suggest doing the following:  add a "deb-src" line for each "deb" line in /etc/apt/sources.list; then "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get build-dep enlightenment"
<eduedix> hi. i just installed ubuntu on my amd64 box. i have x1600 pro graphic card and cant get x to work. i think vesa drivers dont support my card. so i need to try last ati-drivers 8.24.8. can you please give me a link for an easy installation ?
<dooglus> watson540: that will install all the packages necessary to build e16, which will be very similar to the ones needed to build e17
<watson540> dooglus: well see, i compil;ed all the e17 pkg's from source a few days ago, although i found out later it wasnt an up to date snapshot..
<watson540> this time i tried using an .sh script ...
<intelikey> add a deb-src line for each of that one deb line....hehhe  :)
<watson540> its not even while compiling E i get the error its while compiling some if its aps
<watson540> e17 pkgs are changiing all the time, some get tossed away and then new ones pop up
<watson540> would this error maybe attribute to me possibly not having gtk installed at all?
<dooglus> intelikey: just for you:  add a line saying "set page-completions off" to ~/.inputrc; restart bash; voila
<watson540> caus as i said i did an apt-cache search and didnt see a 'gtk2' ppkg
<dooglus> watson540: if you didn't have gtk installed, lots of stuff would break.  you might not have the gtk -dev packages though
<ppcguy> hey all. Is it possible to roll back to breezy from an upgrade to dapper w/o reinstallin?
<nickrud> ppcguy, not a chance
<rob_> no one has any ideas? gmplayer = doesn't play, mplayer = works
<watson540> well hell, ubun tu comes with gnome and i coulda swore gnome was based on gtk :) which is why im pretty sure i have it
<nickrud> ppcguy, sorry to be the messenger of bad news
<dooglus> rob_: I've got an idea:  use mplayer!
<spikeb> heh
<ppcguy> that's what I figured.. No worries and thanx
<intelikey> tanks dooglus  /me puts it in /etc/profile & /etc/bash.bashrc  just to be sure it takes... :)
<eduedix> hi. i just installed ubuntu on my amd64 box. i have x1600 pro graphic card and cant get x to work. i think vesa drivers dont support my card. so i need to try last ati-drivers 8.24.8. can you please give me a link for an easy installation ?
<spikeb> it's libgtk
<dooglus> intelikey: it won't work in either of those places.  put it in ~/.inputrc
<rob_> dooglus, eh, i like having a button to push if i have to pee and pause my videos
<dooglus> rob_: hit the space bar
<watson540> eduedix: apt-cache search fglrx
<watson540> eduedix: then install the pertaining pkg's that it shows you
<spikeb> libgtk2.0-dev for compiling
<khermans> who needs help?
<khermans> i got 15 minutes
<dooglus> rob_: in mplayer you can do everything from the keyboard.  that way your girlfriend won't get annoyed with you if you fiddle with the controls while you're watching a movie.
<dooglus> rob_: there's nothing as annoying as a GUI on a movie player
<rob_> dooglus, it is me that gets annoyed when my girlfriend fiddles with the controls, and actually it's not the controls, i just want to be able to double click something in nautilus and have it work
<intelikey> dooglus ah i missread you as .bashrc
<eduedix> watson540: will these directly install for 8.24.8 ?
<dooglus> intelikey: to find that I did "man bash" RET /pager RET
<rob_> work with mplayer i meant to say, as the default app
<intelikey> k
<wanozz> Question: Why do for example subtitle load on a movie but not the movie itself and I got some problems to get my audigy 4 to work or give sound ?
<watson540> eduedix: i dont know the current version of ati driver in your specific repo
<spikeb> you can do that
<spikeb> rob_: you can do that
<dooglus> rob_: you can tell nautilus to use mplayer.  right-click the movie, select 'properties', then 'open with'
<nickrud> khermans, we got a guy that needs to roll back from dapper to breezy
<watson540> eduedix: but you asked for an easy way, i reccommend hitting the ubuntu wiki as they have a whole page for this stuff..kjust search it for fglrx
<eduedix> watson540: actually i dont know too.. i just installed ubuntu and dont know much about its package system :/
<khermans> nickrud, ewww
<spikeb> nickrud: not gonna happen. he's going to have to reinstall.
<rob_> and it'll be mplayer not gmplayer?
<nickrud> khermans, sorry, I had to say that :)
<dooglus> rob_: it'll be whatever you tell it to be there.
<dooglus> rob_: you can get it to run "/bin/rm -fr /" each time you click on a movie if you like...
<spikeb> HEH
<rob_> i'll try that
<khermans> nickrud, actually ive had great success with Dapper -- except for Espresso
<dooglus> I wouldn't
<watson540> eduedix: surprising that the regular MESA drivers dont work for ou
<rob_> someone might
<spikeb> dapper's been painless for me
<intelikey> ret /  dooglus  ?   sense when is enter needed to do a / search ?
<nickrud> khermans, it was the 15 minutes, I had to do it
<spikeb> with the exception of banshee, which now works very well
<eduedix> watson540: yes i know :/
<dooglus> intelikey: enter was needed to get the 'man 'command to run
<to0om> could anybody of you try the following: open nautilus, create a folder somewhere, go into that folder, switch to tree view on the left side, right-click onto that folder, select 'Move to trash' and tell me what happens?
<khermans> nickrud, what -- can't just change sources back to Breezy, update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, and reboot???!?!?!  muahahaha
<nickrud> khermans, I've done several nice installs with dapper, likewise
<watson540> eduedix: the fglrx drivers are prettty painlesss these days :) just run the binary and do a fglrxconfig afterwards :)
<eduedix> watson540: so now i am installing xorg-driver-fglrx and linux-restricted-modules-(kernelversion) .. but i think it doesnt install the version 8.24.8
<watson540> although i still say hit up the wiki as they use dpkg to rconfigure the driver and its much easier :)
<intelikey> dooglus well it didn't seem to work.....  ;/
* khermans off to implement dist-downgrade
<wanozz> Where is the file that contains the repositaries ?
<eduedix> watson540: hmm.. but i think its always better to install from the repo
<intelikey> now i'll go man a while
* nickrud blesses khermans 
<watson540> eduedix: me too :)
<dooglus> to0om: in dapper, the nautilus window disappears :)
<M_Fatih> hi
<dooglus> to0om: are you using dapper too?
<watson540> eduedix: dont mis-understand me you install using apt then use dpkg to configure the driver in a GUI
<eduedix> watson540: so.. can you tell me what to do for a 8.24.8 installation ? should i touch the serverlist ( i donno the file though)
<watson540> only if your nnot familar with XF86Config will you need it though
<to0om> yes dooglus
<watson540> eduedix: go to ati's site and dopwnload the driver :)
<to0om> it just crashes doing that
<to0om> i
<eduedix> watson540: :P no way to install from the repo ?
<to0om> i'd like to send a stack trace to the gnome developers
<to0om> but i just can't create one
<watson540> eduedix: not for a specific version , i mean if the repo has the version your looking for then great. otherwise you install manual which is
<watson540> easy
<to0om> because after nautilus is loaded, it goes into the background
<watson540> not like yo u have to compile anything :)
<intelikey> i found it.  i had trimmed s off of completions  heh works now. dooglus  :)
<khermans> to0om, gdb, b main, bt ?
<dooglus> how do I view the trash in nautilus?  I just moved a folder there by mistake and want to move it back
<eduedix> watson540: ah.. i get you.. hm.. which server link should i add to sourcelist ?
<to0om> mm khermans running gdb, it says "Program exited normally."
<dooglus> to0om: are you sure it's crashing?
<Unenvarjo> hello
<to0om> what else dooglus?
<dooglus> to0om: it might just be closing the window
<khermans> well, then it seems to not have crashed
<to0om> why that?
<dooglus> to0om: 'cos my other nautilus window stayed open
<intelikey> dooglus dubble click rhe trash can
<dooglus> to0om: if it had crashed I would expect all the windows to disappear.
<dooglus> intelikey: I don't have a trash can - I'm not running GNOME
<to0om> hmm but why should it just close the window?
<intelikey> err you may be set to single click
<to0om> why should it do that dooglus? just close the window?
<dooglus> to0om: I guess it's a bug.
<intelikey> look in .nautilus/trash  ?
<to0om> hmm ok then i can't create a stack trace it seems
<dooglus> intelikey: it appears that typing "trash://" into the address bar goes to the trash
<dooglus> intelikey: (lucky guess :)
<dooglus> does nautilus not remember where things in the trash used to be?  I don't see an 'undelete' option in there.
<eduedix> watson540: i actually dont know how you call the file name that contains repo servers list.. where is that file ?
<intelikey> chat you check the address via the left side folders ?
<intelikey> chat ha can
<dooglus> eduedix: /etc/apt/sources.list you mean?
<metatag> !seen metatag
<ubotu> metatag is currently on #ubuntu (5m 9s)
<dooglus> to0om: I don't think it's crashing - it's just not behaving as I would expect it to.
<eduedix> dooglus: ah.. that must be. which server contains ati-8.24.8 driver ?
<Stormx2> How do I add a command to startup? Adding it to sessions does nothing. Its a java server so the command doesn't finish.
<to0om> ok, i've just reported it dooglus
<Serii> I'm trying to connect to VPN server using pptp, but I've got "not replacing default route to eth1" and "cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP". What does this mean ??
<maswan> is launchpad known to be down (for anyone else that is)?
<khermans> Serii, probably means your don't have the router specified'
<nickrud> maswan, good link here
<intelikey> dooglus & to0om may i sujest you check the launcher it may be an "alternatives" error or something like that.
<rocky> sorry Maswan don't know
<maswan> Hmm.. I can't get through my transit provider with a traceroute either.
<eduedix> dooglus: any idea ?
<khermans> Serii, proxy ARP refers to ARP requests that are forwarded to another network, usually by your router
<maswan> Yeah, gah, telia.net seems to have dropped the ubuntu.com net.
<Serii> khermans, connection seems to be established, but ping says "packets where filtered".
<dooglus> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: (Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators), section restricted/misc, is optional. Version: 6.8.0-8.16.20-0ubuntu16.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 8129 kB, Installed size: 23544 kB
<dooglus> eduedix: it seems to be in the 'restricted' repository
<khermans> Serii, you have two different interfaces?  eth0 and eth1?
<dooglus> intelikey: what launcher are you talking about?
<khermans> Serii, might be safer to disable the wifi one, and only use your wired connection for the VPN
<Serii> khermans, yes. eth0 for local network. eth1 for adsl connection
<eduedix> dooglus: but it still tries to install 8.16 drivers :/
<dooglus> to0om: try this:  use nautilus to view any folder you like, then, from the command line, rename the folder.  the nautilus window will close.
<intelikey> the one that isn't working dooglus, for to0om.   did i misread the error.  starts ok from cli but launcher (probably in the menus) doesn't work... ?
<dooglus> eduedix: I don't know anything about ATI, sorry.
<dooglus> intelikey: I think you're thinking of rob_, not to0om?
<dooglus> intelikey: rob_'s bu**ered off already.
<intelikey> oh maybe.
<degreez> question, whats the syntaxt to install a .rpm or a .tar.gz file
<Serii> khermans, i don't have wifi, i use wired dsl modem
<intelikey> i had been out of the room... so i prolly did run two issues tofather.
<dooglus> degreez: .rpm files aren't really suited for ubuntu - ubuntu uses .deb files.  you can use a program called 'alien' to install them, but it's better to find a .deb, or compile from source.
<khermans> Serii, i'm not sure about the VPN issue :-(
<intelikey> togather even
<dooglus> degreez: the .tar.gz is probably the source code; use "tar xf <file.tar.gz>" to extract it, then read the readme
<wanozz> Can anyone tell me how to get a soundblaster audigy 4 to work ?
<Serii> khermans, thanks anyway
<degreez> thanks dooglus, will try.
<spikeb> bari was a wobbly
<spikeb> no wonder the FBI and police hated her
<spikeb> wrong window
<dooglus> degreez: if you manage to find a .deb, do "sudo dpkg -i file.deb" to install it
<eduedix> where are the downloaded package files ?
<dooglus> eduedix: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<eduedix> dooglus: ok thanks ^^
<dooglus> eduedix: "locate .deb" would have told you
<intelikey> degreez for rpm  alien  but you don't want too.  and for tgz tar -xzf filename.tgz && cd filename && (READ the README) ./configure && make && make install    but you really don't want to...   that's the syntax.   now to install apps.  just use the packagemanager :)
<Pimpshizzled> hello?
<Pimpshizzled> anyone awake?
<intelikey> no
<dooglus> intelikey: I like "sudo checkinstall" instead of "make install" - it builds a .deb file, so you can easily uninstall it again after if you want to.
<dooglus> ZZZzzz...
<Pimpshizzled> lol :P
<Stormx2> w00t free skype!
<Stormx2> (SkypeOut I mean)
<Pimpshizzled> i came on to ask a quick question, i hate to sound the desperate noob, but if anyone has the patience, id like to ask a question
<intelikey> dooglus good point.... just used to  make uninstall
<khermans> Stormx2, try Gizmo Project instead
<intelikey> no questions in here mate.  we always bite noob's heads off......
<intelikey> :)
<Pimpshizzled> ok, is the forums ok for ubuntu?
<intelikey> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<dooglus> intelikey: not all makefiles provide an 'uninstall' target, and anyway they can't be trusted to uninstall everything they installed.  using checkinstall you can be sure that the uninstall is clean, because it uses dpkg
<Hobbsee> Pimpshizzled: dont ask to ask, just ask
<khermans> Hobbsee, is it okay to ask to not ask to ask?
<Pimpshizzled> basically, just ripped the install cd for unbuntu, was going to put it on a second machine, which has decided not to work, wondered if there would be any way i could just set up a seperate partition on this computer  (with xp on) and try it that way
<Pimpshizzled> i just wanna jump in the deep end, thats the best way to learn i think :D
<Hobbsee> khermans: hehe.  yes
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: the installer will offer to resize your existing XP partition for you.  make sure it has enough space on it
<nixanut> hey, i've been looking around some forums for getting suspend and hibernate to work on a dell inspiron 600m with breezy, but can't seem to find out anything...anyone got some info they could share?
<Hobbsee> !tell Pimpshizzled about dualboot
<spikeb> wonder if the bot does greetings
<Hobbsee> !hello
<ubotu> Hi, hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> spikeb: it does.
<spikeb> ahh cool
<intelikey> Pimpshizzled you bet.  linux likes to co-habitate hdd's
<khermans> Pimpshizzled, forced immersion -- after Windows XP SP2 Genuine Advantage took down my parents computer, I replaced it with Dapper -- never looked back
<spikeb> Hobbsee: and hello from me, as well :)
<zcat[1] > can anyone figure out wht I have _never_ been able to resize an ntfs partition, even when it's a completely clean install and only using 2G of a 20G drive and I freshly defragged right after the install?
<Hobbsee> hi spikeb :P
* spikeb grins
<Pimpshizzled> dapper?
<Pimpshizzled> ahh, the new one which they wont send out yet? :P
<khermans> Pimpshizzled, the new version of Ubuntu, official in two weeks
<Pimpshizzled> lol =) gotchya
<khermans> Pimpshizzled, you can easily install Dapper -- it's still in beta though
<zcat[1] > released in two weeks.. been runnign it for nearly two minths already :)
<zcat[1] > damn this keyboard sucks!
<WarOfAttrition> windows doesn't like to cohabitate hdds though
<Pimpshizzled> this is my first experience with linux in general ;) so ill try this release
<dooglus> zcat[1] : if the install disk can't do it, try running ntfsresize from the commandline in VC2
<intelikey> Pimpshizzled it doesn't live on ntfs or fat32 file systems though.    but it will make it's own fs on the partition/or free space provided for it.
<khermans> Pimpshizzled, actually, I think you'd have better luck with Dapper!!
<Pimpshizzled> well, i have a second HD which i could jsut format and install ubuntu to is that would work better
* intelikey doesn't do windows....
<WarOfAttrition> windows deleted linux for me twice in the past
<zcat[1] > I have never managed to resize a windows partition using the stuff on the CD, I always end up with it failing and i get a ting 8M partition at the end of the drive..
<zcat[1] > *tiny
<zcat[1] > .. not many distros will fit on an 8M partition ;(
<intelikey> no don't format it.  let linux do that.  it is going to anyway durring the install Pimpshizzled
<Unenvarjo> I've never had windows deleting linux from me, not even the mbr, then again, windows is usually there first.
<dooglus> zcat[1] : last time I tried resizing an NTFS partition, the install disk failed to do it, without giving an error message.  in the end I used ntfsresize from the command line, and it failed as well, but told me how to fix it.
<zcat[1] > windows always overwrites the MBR.. it's no big issue, just bring up a shell from a live cD or the install CD and reinstall grub.
<Unenvarjo> yeah, that it does.
<Pimpshizzled> so i cant tell ubuntu to install to my second hd? :) got a lot of stuff on the drive with windows on, so it might be safer to install there dya think?
<zcat[1] > dooglus: ahhh.. so it's not just me!!
<dooglus> zcat[1] : it told me to boot into windows and run "scandisk/f" or some such, which found and fixed some inconsistancy on the NTFS partition.  after I had done that, the install disk was able to resize the NTFS partition.
<dooglus> zcat[1] : I would say that the bug here is that the installer doesn't tell you why it is failing, and doesn't suggest running that windows command.
<zcat[1] > Pimpshizzled: second drive is definately the easiest option!
<WarOfAttrition> windows xp for me ignored to spare an ext3 partition more than once
<dooglus> zcat[1] : I don't remember the exact windows command, but 'ntfsresize' will tell you
<Pimpshizzled> ^-^ waaaay, i got something right then zcat, lol
<Pimpshizzled> well, thanks for your help guys, im going to try ubuntu
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: good luck
<ompaul> Pimpshizzled, don't try, just do :-)
<Pimpshizzled> hopefully, it all goes well and i can kiss goodbye to windows fer good
<WarOfAttrition> I think a better way to put it would be, windows likes to be installed on the first partition, or it throws a tantrum
<dooglus> to0om: are you going to, or did you already, report that nautilus 'bug'?
<zcat[1] > scandisk /f ... ok. Will try that sometime.. havn't got a spare machine to play with at the moment, my test machine died horribly :(
<intelikey> WarOfAttrition i know how to stop that.....  mke2fs /dev/hda   and windows will not mess with it... :)
<dooglus> zcat[1] : I'm not sure if it was 'scandisk/f' - it was something like that.  get ntfsresize to tell you it
<to0om> hm i already did dooglus
<nixanut> so, if someone was to install dapper now, will they have to reinstall after the final version is released, or just run an update script?
<dooglus> to0om: OK, cool.
<to0om> shouldn't i have done that?
<zcat[1] > where is ntfsresize/
* intelikey spanks windows little butt for tantrum....
* nixanut wondering if it would cause a lot of conflicts by just updating/upgrading
<WarOfAttrition> It wont mess with it, but then windows will refuse to install perhaps
<zcat[1] > I set up destiny's login in dapper with the blue / green toolbar and bliss wallpaper.. it looks soooo much like winXP..
<dooglus> to0om: which package did you report it against?
<zcat[1] > i need to find a really XPlike set of icons..
<WarOfAttrition> windows sees ext3 on the main partition, it takes it's ball and goes home, or overwrites it
<intelikey> gurenteed it will refuse to install   :)
<Hobbsee> nixanut: no, just update
<Hobbsee> and upgrade
<nixanut> ah, ok
<zcat[1] > Ohhh... and I need to write a program that displays "you may be the victim of software counterfieting" in the toolbar too.. :)
<nixanut> i'm wanting to do that...since it'll be out soon anyways
<WarOfAttrition> so I see no sense in having windows on the same hard disk as linux, windows is dangerous
<ompaul> intelikey, windows is the problem, you did that wrong, the hard drive is the kid and putting windows on it is like giving a 3 year old two bottles of highly fizzy caffeine laced drinks, solve the problem
<intelikey> WarOfAttrition we keep saying "windows" in a very generic way.... it's only windows xp that does that though.
<dooglus> zcat[1] : if you boot the install disk, then hold control and alt then press F2, you'll get to a shell prompt.
<dooglus> at that prompt, you can run ntfsresize
<zcat[1] > ahhh, good..
<dooglus> zcat[1] : I think it's /usr/sbin/ntfsresize, but it's in the PATH anyway
<WarOfAttrition> only windows xp does it in that way. I think all windows since 98 at least have done these stunts
<WarOfAttrition> once, windows 98 destroyed an ntfs partition for me
<intelikey> ompaul you must not have read the sulution i posted....  "mke2fs /dev/hda"   fixed.   aka no more windows.
<dooglus> I've seen windows offer "this drive isn't readable; format?" when I click on an ext3 partition
<lwizardl> how do I mount a windows ntfs partition so I can copy my files over and the fdisk it
<Remy> hey guys, does anyone know of a html editor for ubuntu like microsoft's frontpage ?
<dooglus> Remy: bluefish?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<zcat[1] > no point playing with breezy anyhow.. I'll wait until dapper is out.. I've been flogging them off to ppl with a quickstart guide and too many ppl aren't prepared to toss or even reinstall windows.. If I can provide reliable advice on resizing there's a chance they'll actually install it!!
<lwizardl> remy: bluefish i think it was is a linux html editor
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Remy> will try it.  thanks
<dooglus> Remy: there's another one that I've seen recommended a few times, but I forget its name
<Remy> !html editor
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Remy
<intelikey> never had trubble with 98 or ME doing anything like that without asking WarOfAttrition but i wont say it cant happen.
<ompaul> intelikey, but hitting windows is pointless :-) removing it on the other hand has a point (and yes I did read it, read mine again ;-))
<zcat[1] > i think 98 would reinstall the MBR too.. fairly certain..
<WarOfAttrition> I think it depends on bios settings intelikey, but it happened to me
<dooglus> Remy: run "apt-cache search HTML editor | grep -i html | grep -i edit" to get a list of suggestions
<mustard5> with win98 you need the boot floppy to reinstall the MBR I think
<zcat[1] > .. one thing for sure, vista is guaranteed to add a whole new layer of incompatability..
<WarOfAttrition> so windows even hates its future self
<zcat[1] > nah, quite sure the 98 install nukes the MBR too..
<intelikey> zcat[1]  yes 98 95 also installed mbr... but mbr is no biggy
<rob> anyone have problems with sound with Flash in Firefox?
* spikeb jumped in head first when he first tried linux and got rid of windows
<WarOfAttrition> you need a boot disk for sure, since win98 isn't bootable, but I made a bootable win98 disk
<dooglus> Remy: I remembered.  It's called 'nvu'.  Check that out too :)
<Remy> k
<zcat[1] > same.. I had a tiny drive with DOS.. no way there was enough room to dualboot so I just went 1005 linux..
<Remy> thanks dooglus  :)
<zcat[1] > slackware with iirc 1.1.4 kernel..
<intelikey> win98 not bootable ?
<WarOfAttrition> so in short windows can't even stand other versions of itself
<WarOfAttrition> the original win98 cds aren't bootable
<intelikey> in what country WarOfAttrition ?
<WarOfAttrition> in any win98 cd in north america I would say
<to0om> dooglus, what do you mean?
<to0om> which package?
<zcat[1] > windows will share with other versions of windows quite nicely..
<dooglus> to0om: where did you file the bug?
<intelikey> WarOfAttrition the one i'm looking at is...
<to0om> at bugzilla.gnome.org
<WarOfAttrition> zcat, only if fat32 is the main partition
<to0om> dooglus,
<WarOfAttrition> fat32 + ntfs dont get along
<waky> mh i have a litte problem
<waky>  http://pastebin.com/720156 <. plz look at this
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<intelikey> i think it may depend on whether it was oem cd or venella windows cd
<zcat[1] > wellll.. XP can still read fat32.
<waky> sudo module-assistant a-i fglrx this was the command
<WarOfAttrition> actually, I had a hell of a time installing win98 on anything but the c drive, I think I gave up
<Remy> dooglus - NVU is pefect.  Thanks :)
<dooglus> Remy: did you try bluefish too?
<WarOfAttrition> but try installing win xp with ntfs, then win98 on the 2nd partition, not happening easily
<zcat[1] > OEM cd's usually just nuke the whole drive, mbr and partiton table and all
<ompaul> can we take the windows stuff to #windows and leave some room for anyone who has a Ubuntu question?
<Remy> dooglus - yes, I like NVU more allready :D
<dooglus> Remy: ok, cool.
<dooglus> I've got a ubuntu question...
<Remy> dooglus, it's just cause I'm quite used to frontpage, and NVU is at first glance more similar to it than bluefish
<dooglus> I quite often use the computers in an office near me.  They all run Windows.  I'd like to use ubuntu on them, but I'm not allowed to install it.
<dooglus> I could use the live CD, but then I can't keep my files anywhere.  So...
<Remy> dooglus  - keep a live CD handy next to each one ?
<Remy> :-P
<zcat[1] > dooglus: when I find a good set of XL-like icons I'll build up a WinXP theme for gnome you can have..
<Remy> or alternatively setup dual boot
<Remy> !dual boot
<ubotu> Remy: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dooglus> is there any way I can make a big file in the NTFS file system of the PC, then make a Linux filesystem in that big file?
<zcat[1] > I used to dual boot.. Linux and FreeBSD :)
<ompaul> waky, did you try these instructions for Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dooglus> apparently it's safe to write NTFS so long as you don't create, delete, rename or change the size of files...
<WarOfAttrition> winxp theme? yuk!
<dooglus> so what I suggest should be possible, and safe.  but how do I do it?
<WarOfAttrition> I recommend you not mess with ntfs writing in linux
<waky> ompaul i use dapper an a ati 9600 Xt but the Xorg7 make many trouble
<ompaul> dooglus, it ain't - you cant write to NTFS using Ubuntu
<spikeb> dooglus: a better idea would be to carry around a livecd and usb stick
<waky> so now i like to install the new driver but a error
<degreez> hey does anyone know where its possible to play graphic accelerated 32-bit games in ubuntu?
<dooglus> WarOfAttrition: apparently the tricky bit of NTFS is in creating and deleting files, or changing their sizes.  modifying existing files is apparently quite safe.
<ompaul> waky, that page I showed you is how to do it in ubuntu
<waky> ok
<waky> thanks
<ompaul> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<intelikey> dooglus run the live save to usb key  or cdrw ?
<degreez> */whether
<zcat[1] > dooglus: no, the tricky bit with ntfs IS REINSTALLING WINDOWS AFTER lINUX TOTALLY TRASHES IT.. WHICH IT TENDS TO DO.
<zcat[1] > Oops, sorry about caps.
* ompaul raises one eyebrow
<Remy> dooglus - spikeb's suggestion is a pretty good one :)
<Remy> USB thumb drives are usually a simple plug n play matter
<ompaul> zcat[1] , most unlike you :-)
<WarOfAttrition> modifying their filemanes maybe dooglus? it's experimental at best, if you care about preserving the files there I would say don't even mess with that, just mount read only ntfs
<zcat[1] > use a usb drive or move things over the network with samba.. you'll save yourself a world of hurt.
<dooglus> Remy: hmmm.  I don't have a USB key though.  I guess I could buy one, but arent' they quite limited in size?  like to 2 or 4 Gb?
<Remy> dooglus - yup
<khermans> dooglus, just use gmail and mail them to yourself!
<spikeb> yeah, but all you're doing is saving to it, not installing on it
<zcat[1] > switching screens.. I have a big17" on my laptop so the screen's not right in front of me. makes typing hard.
<intelikey> simmer down ompaul .......
<WarOfAttrition> but still the performance when reading ntfs files on linux is horrible, you're better off copying them to linux and using them there
<Remy> dooglus - if you want to lash out a couple a hundred $ you could always buy a laptop size external hdd
<dooglus> WarOfAttrition: I mean to make a single large file in NTFS, and use it as a Linux filesystem.  As far as NTFS is concerned it's a single large file.
<dooglus> Remy: hmmm.  I already did.  :)  I wonder where I put it...
<dooglus> Remy: I've got a feeling I left it about 1000 miles away from where I am now.
<ompaul> intelikey, I didn't touch him, I was merely surprised
<intelikey> dooglus like an iso maybe ?
<Remy> dooglus - something like : http://www.dse.com.au/cgi-bin/dse.storefront/4469819807086d3c2741c0a87f9c06ef/Product/View/XH8253
<zcat[1] > that's better. main machine, nice keyboard..
<Remy> lol
<intelikey> :)
<dooglus> intelikey: you can just "mkfs" on any file you like I think.  it doesn't have to be a /dev/hda1 or some such.
<zcat[1] > I got 4 17" crt's today for $2 each.. it of a bargain I thought..
<zcat[1] > *bit
<Remy> wow
<Remy> can't wait for 17" lcd's to be that cheap :D
<WarOfAttrition> do they work?
<zcat[1] > yeah, one's got a bit of arcing but that's easyily fixed
<dooglus> Remy: oh, I see.  I misunderstood... my external HDD is about the same size as a laptop, not a laptop's hdd :)
<degreez> they must have been diving into a pool off those monitors.
<WarOfAttrition> probably stolen :))
<zcat[1] > everyon's moving to LCD's ..
<asdx> I moved to LCD's
<WarOfAttrition> not me
<degreez> what do u think is the next step after LCD;s anyone here of any new upcoming technology?
<asdx> but my brother says LCD's sucks for gamers
<WarOfAttrition> LCDs show about 2/3 the colors of CRT
<untung> next after lcd is organic lcd
<zcat[1] > So now I can flog off all my old 15" monitors on trademe ..
<asdx> organic lcd?
<intelikey> dooglus yes that's what i was saying.   dd if=/dev/zero of=bigfile.iso count=97654487 && mkisofs bigfile.iso then you can mount ir rw use is when finished if you like burn to disk from either side....
<zcat[1] > oled ?
<untung> sony has make some for camera
<degreez> zcat, whats this trademe site u speak off?
<zcat[1] > NZ's version of ebay
<degreez> got a link
<zcat[1] > trademe.co.nz
<degreez> are u from nz?
<WarOfAttrition> I'd rather have a plasma screen anyways
<eduedix> how can i use trq layout in xorg ? i still cant type some characters
<dooglus> intelikey: I'd probably use ext3 instead of isofs
<zcat[1] > (also check out the tardme.co.nz parody site..)
<untung> http://www.audioholics.com/techtips/specsformats/organic_OLEDs_1.htm
<watson540> wel shit gtk 2.8 and 2.6 both give me compile errors
<watson540> 11 wtf
<watson540> 1111
<watson540> anyone kno0w a repo that offers gtk2?
<watson540> cuz mine dont
<dooglus> intelikey: the machines are on the LAN, so I wouldn't need to burn the files.  heh, in fact why don't I just use a server on the LAN for file storage :)
<watson541> shit guys!!
<degreez> yeh i helped a mate setup a 42"plasma on the weekend, he was playing a game in 1280x1240, latest panasonic design.. size is incredible, contrast and texture is still somewhat unstable.
<watson541> for some reason none of my repos offer gtk2!! and both versions 2.8 and 2.6 gice different frigging compile errors!! what a piece of jiunk
<dooglus> watson541: what errors?
<untung> samsung has announced the largest OLED  http://news.zdnet.co.uk/hardware/emergingtech/0,39020357,39155141,00.htm
<watson541> gdk-pixbuf-alias.h:387: error: 'gdk_pixdata_to_csource' aliased to undefined symbol 'IA__gdk_pixdata_to_csource'
<watson541> make[4] : *** [gdk-pixbuf.lo]  Error 1
<watson541> that one for 2.6
<WarOfAttrition> I've seen pretty perfect plasmas, you got to be loaded to get them though
<watson541> make[4] : Leaving directory `/media/hdc6/gtk+-2.6.0/gdk-pixbuf'
<watson541> although i still think i have gtk, just not 2.6 i think its versio n 2.4
<watson541> this erropr is killing me though!!! i never had so much problem compiling something!@!!
<zcat[1] > Probably going to be 2deg. again tonight.. I should leave all these CRT's on just to keep the place warm..
<untung> hi, anyone know how to rotate screen in ubuntu?
<untung> i want to set up my lcd in vertical view
<watson541> Running aclocal...
<watson541> aclocal: configure.in: 123: macro `AM_PATH_GTK' not found in library
<intelikey> dooglus that's what i've been saying about linux for years now.   there is your way, my way, and probably a better way.   but not a "right way"  that falls to preferance....
<watson541> that friggin error!! i see SOOO many posts about it on google but NONE mentiopn how to fix it!!!
<intelikey> :_
<watson541>  opnly resolution i saw was to run aclocal manuallly but it didnt work
<Manager> ubun2
<WarOfAttrition> how does reiserfs compare to ext3
<mutante> reiserfs is supposedly better if you have a large number of small files
<mutante> said some test i had to take
<watson541> dooglus: and i installed pretty much every gtk dev pkg i could find and anything i considered remotely feasable to my application
<zcat[1] > WarOfAttrition: I've been told it's better but I can't really tell the difference..
<WarOfAttrition> better in performance?
<intelikey> WarOfAttrition about the same. @ <WarOfAttrition> how does reiserfs compare to ext3
<mutante> depending on the average size of your files
<mutante> one or the other is performing better..afaik
<zcat[1] > supposed to be a bit better, faster cos it's designed as a journalling FS, ext3 is  hack on top of ext2
<slackern> reiserfs is really slow to mount if you have big partitions
<WarOfAttrition> I see
<slackern> This time i reinstalled i went with reiserfs instead of ext3 and mounting a 200gb partition takes maybe 10 seconds, it's not too bad but enough compared to ext3
<zcat[1] > You'd probably have to run benchmarks to tell the difference, you won't really notice it in ordinary use..
<mutante> WarOfAttrition: any plans of booting multiple OSes though?
<dooglus> watson541: did you try using a different version of autoconf?
<WarOfAttrition> not on the same hard disk, maybe just different distrubutions of lin
<dooglus> watson541: I use reiserfs on all my partitions, and have never had any problems with it, but several people have told me I shouldn't.
<dooglus> watson541: apparently ext3 is safer in some way, and not noticeably slower for common tasks
<watson541> dooglus: wrong person :)
<dooglus> watson541: you begin with a 'wa' - that's close enough for irssi :)
<watson541> dooglus: ;p;
<watson541> dooglus: lol
<zcat[1] > dorel_: yeah, whatever..
<watson541> dooglus: i know good ol nick completion
<mutante> Wa != wa for irssi
<slackern> using bootchart my mounting starts after ~17 seconds of bootup and the mounting is done at 31 seconds.
<intelikey> all i know is rieserfs on this 10k uw scsi hdd will make the cpu cry uncle....
<watson541> dooglus: except im used to rizon where everyone is dumb and dont know about nick compleytion :)
<dooglus> watson541: I think 'wa' == 'Wa' for irssi.  even if I type "Wa"<TAB> it still completes to your name, not WarOfAttrition's
<watson541> dooglus: although itd be nice if you're genius brain could figger my problem out :)
<mutante> if i type Wa<tab> i get
<mutante> WarOfAttrition:
<watson541> dooglus: yeah irssi completions is awesome , if someone has a nick such as [ex] watson i can ust type exw and TAB to complete it :)
<watson541> Irssi 0.8.10 (20060326) - http://irssi.org/
<watson541> :)
<dooglus> I thought 'wa<TAB>' was supposed to complete to the 'wa...' nick who spoke most recently, but even when WarOfAttrition had just spoken it was still completing to watson541.
<mutante> Irssi: Client: irssi 0.8.10 (20051211 0941) .hmmm
<watson541> dooglus: yah not sure bro, just keep hitting tab, you'll get there evntually :)
<WarOfAttrition> dooglus, here it gives a list of all names starting with wa if you do that
<watson541> its probbaly an alias you can set
<intelikey> in bx if i type Wa  or  wa and tab i get a list of all wa* Wa* WA* nicks.
<watson541> seeing as there is soo much configurability to irssi
<WarOfAttrition> I have to put in more than two letters
<mutante> oh wow, that seems to be it indeed, it picks the one who spoke most recently
<watson541> i can just tab thru my nicks tilli  gte the one i need
<zcat[1] > intelikey: xchat's the same.. if more than one matches it shows all of them and I type a few more letters..
* watson541 hates xchat
<WarOfAttrition> but xchat doesnt make them selectable does it?
<watson541> xchat can burn in hell lol
<zcat[1] > nope..
<chari0t> I'm using xchat, and I can hit tab and it cycles thru names
<WarOfAttrition> I must be using an old version then
<intelikey> yeah depneds on the uniqueness of the leters.
<asdx> i'm using mirc
<dooglus> chari0t: I can do that in irssi too, but it involves looking at what I'm typing...
<chari0t> oh yeah. there's that
<zcat[1] > I think epic cycles thought them.. can't remember
<watson541> dooglus: so no more bright idead on my gtk problem?
<zcat[1] > gonna have to go soon anyhow
<dooglus> watson541: try a different version of autoconf
<WarOfAttrition> so xchat sucks?
<watson541> dooglus: ok
<WarOfAttrition> what's the best irc client?
<intelikey> chari0t that is adjustable in xchat  by entering it's setup and selecting/deselecting  "old style nick completion"
<WarOfAttrition> linux I mean
<watson541> i need to look into changing my nick comletion so it looks prettier instead of just putting a : after the name
<asdx> Warlord384: mIRC
<chari0t> oh. = )
<mutante> hehe
<mutante> another nick complete;)
<zcat[1] > I know a guy who used to just telnet into the servers..
<watson541> haha check THIS out!
<watson541> ~/ apt-get remove autoconf
<watson541> Reading package lists... Done
<watson541> Building dependency tree... Done
<watson541> The following packages will be REMOVED: autoconf automake1.4 kde kdevelop3 kdevelop3-data kdevelop3-plugins
<intelikey> best ?    best is subjective.   but of course it's bx
<watson541> is apt getting retarded on me ?!
<intelikey> :)
<mutante> the "best irc client" would probably be one you have written yourself, everything else sucks, but some things suck less,like irssi
<intelikey> it's always what ever you are using.
<dooglus> watson541: you don't need to remove the other version
<WarOfAttrition> what makes irssi good?
<watson541> ok ill just (try) build the latest source
<mutante> WarOfAttrition: the nick autocomplete ;)
<mutante> WarOfAttrition: that you can run it on text-console inside "screen" on a remote shell, making bouncers obsolete
<s|k>  WarOfAttrition it's also highly configurable
<WarOfAttrition> mutante<-- yea looks like this version only gives you one nick in autocomplete, not a run through all of them
<intelikey> watson541 dpkg -P the package and install the later verstion
<dooglus> watson541: I'm sorry, I meant automake, not autoconf.  get 'automake1.7'
<Pimpshizzled> hey folks
<watson541> ok
<asdx> nice
<asdx> i like the new irssi logo http://www.irssi.org/images/irssitop.png
<mutante> WarOfAttrition: it can be extended heavily using perl scripts
<dooglus> watson541: http://enlightenment.sourceforge.net/Enlightenment/Get_Enlightenment/Build_Notes/ has a list of recommended versions of various packages.  check you've got the versions it lists
<s|k> no other irc client even comes close to it
<Pimpshizzled> looks like i burned my install cd too quick, i think that may be causing my installation problems
<zcat[1] > nope.. epic just gives me a list of the matching names too, doesn't tab through them either
<Pimpshizzled> can any of u guys suggest a good speed for this type of thing?
<mutante> and no,it doesnt have a GUI, but IRC is text-based anyways
<s|k> and I was a long time mirc user, then xchat, then I switched to irssi
<dooglus> s|k: my biggest gripe with irssi is lack of documentation
<zcat[1] > Pimpshizzled: I do mine at 16x and never have a problem
<duckdown> How can I get the VGA font to work in gnome terminal, or how do I select it?  I have installed xfonts-dosemu which installs the appropriate vga.pcf.gz files, but I don't know how to activate or choose them!
<dooglus> s|k: it's hard to write scripted extensions for it because the documentation is so crappy
<s|k> dooglus: /help command is helpful
<Pimpshizzled> mine was set to max =S lol
<WarOfAttrition> mirc is still imprinted on me, so I just went with xchat at first, haven't changed since, time to try more I guess
<s|k> dooglus: oh, the api I don't know anything about
<mutante> s|k: but there are usually helpful #irssi channels
<zcat[1] > If you want to be sure, use 8x but almost any drive these days will read a 16x burn..
<dooglus> s|k: I was trying to write an on-the-fly spell checked for irssi, but I couldn't work out how to get the contents of the input buffer from a script.
<s|k> WarOfAttrition: with irssi you can stay logged on to irc even if you log out of gnome
<s|k> WarOfAttrition: and with ssh you can login to your computer from somewhere else
<dooglus> s|k: there is a #irssi on freenode, but it's far from helpful.  I've tried asking a few times, but it's either silent or full of smug-yet-unhelpful types
<watson541> well i dont know if this is better or not haha, i got the SAME error plus a FEW more this time haha
<mutante> dooglus: try the one on Efnet some time
<s|k> dooglus: they've been pretty helpful with me in #irssi :/
<dlok> Hi, I installed Ubuntu on a Acer Travelmate 4101, and I have no internet access.. there is this same issue in the laptop suport group at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerTravelmate4101WLMI .. is there any fix ??
<watson541> aclocal:configure.in:17: warning: macro `AM_ENABLE_SHARED' not found in library
<watson541> aclocal:configure.in:18: warning: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library
<watson541> Running autoheader...
<watson541> Running autoconf...
<watson541> configure.in:17: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_ENABLE_SHARED If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow. See the Autoconf documentation.
<watson541> configure.in:18: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PROG_LIBTOOL
<watson541> seems like its impossible..grrr
<dooglus> WarOfAttrition: I use irssi inside a 'screen' session on a server in France.  so even when I switch my ubuntu machine off, I'm still on IRC.
<zcat[1] > watson541: pastebin it?
<dooglus> WarOfAttrition: I can re-attach to the remote 'screen' session from wherever I am.  It's a lot more convenient than xchat.
<s|k> I have a box set up just for screen + irssi that I can log into
<watson541> zcat[1] : too late now :9
<intelikey> it makes me MAD when you are looking an app over and hit it's help button or type /help and it starts opening a web browser and looking for a web site.....  if i wanted to go to a web page i know how. i don't want some stupid app doing it for me.  and if they are not going to supple a doc then don't supply a button/command !
<zcat[1] > watson541: well.. for next time anyhow.. ops don't like you pasting in here :)
<watson541> zcat[1] : noted...
<mutante> WarOfAttrition: and if thats not enough, there is even irssi-proxy which would allow you to temporarily use MIRC at some friends (or internet cafe) windows box to connect INTO your running irssi session with Mirc (or any other client)
<Manager> why does it make you mad intelikey, when it means you have access to the most up to date info?
<bakert> Hey guys, can I use "paginate" to paginate things that are NOT coming from an ActiveRecord model?
<Pimpshizzled> once ive finished ripping this, shall i start from the beginning with my install, or shall i just let it try and install those packages it couldnt load from the last disc?
<zcat[1] > Manager: what if you want to look up the help and you're not online?
<dooglus> I would rather have the help button take me to a web page than not have a help button at all.
<WarOfAttrition> nice, so you can park your nick forever
<mutante> indeed
<Manager> zcat[1] , most people seem to be online these days if they have a computer and are doing something important
<watson541> a help button in LINUX?!
<watson541> hrm...
<dooglus> WarOfAttrition: you can register your nick with nickserv anyway, so that's not a big problem.
<watson541> i always like 'man' myself
<s|k> WarOfAttrition: if you don't like irssi if you try it, you can install mirc with wine
<s|k> it runs fnie
<s|k> fine*
<dlok> Hi, I installed Ubuntu on a Acer Travelmate 4101, and I have no internet access.. there is this same issue in the laptop suport group at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerTravelmate4101WLMI .. is there any fix ??
<intelikey> Manager i thought i just explained that.   and for another thing, i might not even be online at the time....
<watson541> s|k: mirc always crashed after a while for me, not to mention it being a TOTAL resource hog
<watson541> maybe it was the 'script' i was usuing though
<s|k> watson541: well I just installed it, I never actually tried to use it seriously
<watson541> seems every time i fired up a DCC it would die
<Manager> intelikey do the benefits of having offline access outweigh the benefits of having the most up to date info?
<s|k> irssi is irreplacable for me
<watson541> i can do more thru irssi than mirc plus its 1337 :)
<zcat[1] > dlok: what kind of web access? wifi or rj45?
<intelikey> Manager mainly because automatic=/me is perturbed <piriod>
<s|k> watson541: I run irssi on a 128 mb slackware machine, that's all it does
<watson541> dooglus: maybe i should install a newr aclocal?
<WarOfAttrition> I don't like wine, I always have problems with it
<zcat[1] > oops.. gotta go pick up family..
<dlok> zcat[1]  rj45
<s|k> watson541:  I use my ubuntu dapper to connect to it through ssh
<s|k> :)
<Manager> what does that mean intelikey
<Pimpshizzled> tnx for your help today zcat
<watson541> yah i need to look into setting up ssh on irssi
<dooglus> watson541: which module are you building that gives you the problem?
<Pimpshizzled> take care
<watson541> i want to setup ssh on my box period..
<intelikey> Manager yep.  if the app is a year old i don't want docs talking about thing that the app doesn't have or omiting things it has but have sense been droped.
<s|k> watson541: it's pretty easy sudo apt-get install ssh
<duckdown> Nobody here uses a VGA font in gnome-terminal? :O
<dooglus> watson541: there's not much to it - just install package openssh-server and you're done.
<watson541> dooglus: its a few because i tried excluding this certain one from bulding and another one spit out the same error, but its 'evas'
<Manager> intelikey i'd like to commission you for a project
<watson541> dooglus: heh, that pkg is ironically already on my box, but to set it up....
<intelikey> i don't really need anything else to do Manager, hehhe.  but thanks anyway.
<Manager> intelikey, do you have any ideas for how i can earn a bit of cash outside of my day job?
<dlok> Hi, I installed Ubuntu on a Acer Travelmate 4101, and I have no internet access.. there is this same issue in the laptop suport group at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerTravelmate4101WLMI .. is there any fix ??
<chari0t> -suddenly interested in advice-
<dooglus> watson541: I'm trying to build it now.
<dooglus> watson541: I get an error: "aclocal: configure.in: 17: macro `AM_ENABLE_SHARED' not found in library" :)
<watson541> it should fail during make i think
<watson541> dooglus: so you think its 'broken' for ubuntu?
<intelikey> Manager there is a proven formula for that.  "find a need, and fill it."
<dooglus> watson541: I'll look itoit
<dooglus> watson541: I'll look into it
<watson541> dooglus: i appreciate it although im not sure how much good it will do :)
<Manager> intelikey - what kind of needs do you think need filling, and which i might be able to fill?
<watson541> im running a bare DR17 now , the one from freedesktop.org but its a few months outdated
<watson541> and so much work has been added to CVS since then :(
<watson541> got my animated wallpaper going and stuff..its sweeet
<dooglus> watson541: I've build e17 from CVS before, but didn't really see what it gave me that other window managers don't.
<watson541> dooglus: just eye candy :)
<dooglus> I use xfce4 most of the time.  what's special about e17?
<intelikey> Manager you know far more about your abelities than i do.  also consider what you can and can't do then just look around at what people are in "need" and/or want of.   it's not hard.  you can do it.
<watson541> the latest eye candy is nice way different from e16
<Skiddles^> Raah!
<watson541> the way the window 'flashes' when you switch to it and junk like that
<freakabcd> how do i veiw packages within a certain repository inside synaptic?
<PORDO> when i try to log in, it hangs unless i use failsafe.  other users can log in.  what files can i remove if i just want it to work like it does with failsafe?
<eduedix> howto fix this : root@ebuntu:/usr/src# module-assistant prepare
<watson541> i havent trid xfce ion over 5 years
<eduedix>  apt-get  install linux-headers-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<eduedix> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<WarOfAttrition> wow, I just started using linux in january
<Skiddles^> I'm having problems starting the X server thing, I think there's something with my config
<Skiddles^> http://singaporekid.munki.org/xorg.conf
<watson541> eduedix: sounds like you have another 'apt' process open
<WarOfAttrition> there's always fluxbox
<watson541> ot synapticor wtf ever you use :)
<eduedix> watson541, ah ok :P
<dooglus> PORDO: get rid of ~/.gnome* I guess.  do "mkdir ~/backup; mv ~/.gnome* ~/backup"
<watson541> WarOfAttrition: why? fluxbox have much eye candy?
<intelikey> eduedix close synaptic and try again
<WarOfAttrition> nah, I was saying about the mention of xfce, if you want tiny, fluxbox is even smaller
* Skiddles^ dances to attract attention
<watson541> WarOfAttrition: i dont want tiny i want eye ypopping candy :0
<intelikey> eduedix also if that is the whole command you posted.... sudo it.
<james_> ok i need some real help i follow the wiki for ndiswrapper and i still can not get my wifi card to run
<james_> can anyone help me
<WarOfAttrition> maybe a 3d desktop?
<watson541> WarOfAttrition: sure :)
<watson541> maybe i should go check out luminocity
<watson541> but i really love e17 its come a LOOONG way
<james_> can anyone help me
<watson541> check out the sources on freedesktop,org they're buildabe
<kevor> When i login with a second login on my computer, i have no theme (icons are ugly, ugly bards, ugly buttons and windnows) how can i fix this?
<WarOfAttrition> I suspect that when vista is finally released, or even if linux gets a stable 3d desktop by default, more people will use it about a week then use something flat...
<watson541> kevor: you have to set a theme for each user haha
<Skiddles^> :/
<kevor> watson541: it's the same user, just logged in twice
<watson541> kevor: unless you copy over configs from yoiur other user :)
<watson541> logged in twice in X?? why??
<kevor> watson541: remote login? :)
<unix_infidel> does ubuntu ship with skype, or is there a 3rd party repo where i can get it.
<james_> ok can anyone please help me =(
<watson541> pkevmaybe its a remoe login hing then..to conserve bandwidth
<kevor> unix_infidel: skype is not GPL licenced
<DBO> james_, just ask =)
<james_> i did
<james_> i am haveing  a problem with ndiswrapper
<james_> i followed the wiki
<unix_infidel> kevor: which is why i said is there a 3rd party repo where i can get the binary.
<james_> and still nothing
<kevor> watson541: it's not, even when i login with xnest locally, it's nasty.
<DBO> oh I see now, me no do wifi
<PORDO> thanks dooglus
<james_> aaaaaaaaahhhhh
<james_> thanks dbp
<james_> sbo
<Pimpshizzled> yaya \m/ ripping finally complete, time to try again!!! w00t ^-^
<james_> dbo
<kevor> unix_infidel: if i remember correctly, you can get it from their website, let me check it, hold please
<Pimpshizzled> toodles
<unix_infidel> kevor: nvm.
<unix_infidel> i got it.
<kevor> unix_infidel: good luck :)
<james_> can anyone in here help me with wifi
<dooglus> watson541: install 'libtool' - that should solve your problem.
<dooglus> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<shiming> irc.freenode.net
<james_> ubotu i used it did what it says
<ubotu> james_: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<james_> still haveing a problem
<james_> ok i have a wiki, that i am going thur 3 times now step by step the driver loads and no errors but i still can not get it to see the card
<DBO> james_, ubotu is a robot
<james_> ok
<james_> thanks for that
<YoussefAssad> you mean, ubotu is, like, totally, a robot
<DBO> YoussefAssad, yeah, motor oil drinking, children eating robot
<DBO> james_, what card exactly?
<Bilford_> ubotu test
<ubotu> Failed.
<YoussefAssad> like, totally, yea :)
<Bilford_> lol
<james_> network everywhere nwp11b
<Bilford_> ubotu what time is it
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, Bilford_
<WarOfAttrition> you should see the bots on yahoo chat, people have long conversations with them
<kevor> Why are my theme options not applied when i login twice with the same users. (No icons, no themed buttons/bars)
<Bilford_> lol
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<WarOfAttrition> then you have bots chatting up other bots
<Bilford_> cool
<Bilford_> maybe theyre plotting something
<WarOfAttrition> yea, maybe for about 5 minutes, then it's lame just like yahoo chat
<DBO> skynet talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Manager> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Skiddles^> Boo
<Manager> !ubotu help
<dlok> Hi, I installed Ubuntu on a Acer Travelmate 4101, and I have no internet access.. there is this same issue in the laptop suport group at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerTravelmate4101WLMI .. is there any fix ??
<PORDO> doh, i had a .profile line starting esd.
<ompaul> !tell dlok about ndiswrapper
<kevor> Anyone can help me with my login problem, all my themes with double login look like this : www.kev0r.nl/why.png
<ompaul> dlok, that might help, no promises
<WarOfAttrition> screwed up apt again, this is mysterious!
<WarOfAttrition> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<WarOfAttrition>  field name `lesystem' must be followed by colon
<YoussefAssad> dlok: what chipset is it?
<eduedix> there is no enemy-territory in ubuntu ?
<ompaul> kevor, your pulling stuff via NX that is the far end machine
<Bilford_> Im going to try a fresh install of Kubuntu
<kevor> ompaul: i know, but even locally with a dual login (same user)_with xnest it gets like this
<WarOfAttrition> not apt I meant dpkg, what is wrong with it and how did that happen?
<WarOfAttrition> is that normal or did something funny happen?
<PORDO> anyone here live in portland?
<WarOfAttrition> I have "lesystem ACLs present
<WarOfAttrition>  in some operating systems (GNU/Linux included)." at the beginning of /var/lib/dpkg/available and dpkg does not work, what is that about, anyone know?
<tomtas> how can i get my soundblaster audigy 4 to work ?
<dooglus> WarOfAttrition: it looks like that file has been damaged.  It should read "Description: module for manipulating POSIX.1e ACLs pylibacl is a python interface to the libacl library. It allows manipulation of the POSIX.1e-compliant filesystem ACLs present
<ompaul> kevor, what every machine your attaching to controls that "background" as for the tgzs on the desktop that account has them there- I am at a loss as to what you are actually expecting
<proconsul> wtf is up this this stock ticker applet?
<proconsul> is it a toy ?
<ompaul> it is for tracking the price of a share
<proconsul> *with
<kevor> ompaul: it's solved, turns out "gnome-settings-daemon" doesnt run with a dual login
<proconsul> ompaul, well i give it a stock symbol and it doesnot do shi&
<kevor> run it -> it's good again
<dooglus> WarOfAttrition: I think "sudo dselect update" should fix it, according to the dpkg man page
<PORDO> anyone know of a speakerphone, like the mvox mv100, that works for linux (preferably usb).
<golledge> hello, i have just changed my graphics card and my X doesnt work. i have changed the driver from nvidia to vesa that didnt help. is there a setup program i can use to reconfigure X from the command line
<ompaul> proconsul, you don't need to hint at bad language, you could just articulate it as - it appears to be faulty, is the market its pointing to open more than 20 minutes most of them have a delay due to some "information restriction"
<dooglus> golledge: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<golledge> dooglus thankyou very much
<ompaul> proconsul, I just started here and its working away
<Pimpshizzled> heeeeey :)
<Pimpshizzled> thank u everyone who advised me in setting up ubuntu
<Pimpshizzled> =D im now talking to you from it
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: you installed it already?  nice work!
<Pimpshizzled> pleased as punch ^_^
<Pimpshizzled> hooked itself up to the network for me and everything
<WarOfAttrition> dooglus<-- thanks for that, that seemed to do it, but it's a mystery how that happened. maybe it was all the hard shutdowns
<ubuntu> 7000
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: now you just have to get mp3 playback working, video playback working, the flash plugin and java plugin installed, and all that other proprietary/patented stuff that ubuntu aren't allowed to ship
<dooglus> WarOfAttrition: what filesystem to do you?
<dooglus> *do you use*?
<Pimpshizzled> gulp
<Pimpshizzled> lol
<WarOfAttrition> dooglus<-- ext3
<Pimpshizzled> i heard that xmml or something like that sets up mp3?
<dooglus> WarOfAttrition: I've never tried ext3.  I use reiserfs and do a hard shutdown every time I try to shutdown
<ompaul> Pimpshizzled, na
<dooglus> WarOfAttrition: I don't think it's ever damaged any files, but I can't be sure
<dooglus> WarOfAttrition: check out the link that ubotu is about to tell you:
<dooglus> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> methinks restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<WarOfAttrition> well... I've tried some really funky stuff on this OS
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: I meant to address you there.
<WarOfAttrition> in fact I'm surprised it's still going
<dlok> how can I update from Breezy to Flight 7 without a internet conection???
<Pimpshizzled> dooglus
<Pimpshizzled> err, should i use easy ubuntu
<Pimpshizzled> apparently that sets all the little things like that for me?
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: I've never tried it, but whenever anyone mentions it here about 5 people say "no, don't do it, it's bad, man!"
<dooglus> !easyubunut
<ubotu> dooglus: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<d> Whats some desktops/wm's i wouldnt know about?
<dooglus> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> well, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<WarOfAttrition> dooglus<--  the link about restricted formats, are you saying that those things may mess things up?
<dooglus> WarOfAttrition: no, I was trying to talk to Pimpshizzled and got his name badly wrong, sorry.
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: actually, I was thinking of automatix - that's the one people say not to use.  I don't know about easyubuntu
<d> !ubuntu enterprise edition
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, d
<dooglus> d: ratpoison?
<Pimpshizzled> ok
<Pimpshizzled> ill try easyubuntu
<WarOfAttrition> well I guess it will remain a mystery then, at least I know how to fix it if it repeats
<Pimpshizzled> i guess someone has to
<d> il ahve a look
<d> dooglus
<selinium> Pimpshizzled: just follow the wiki sent by ubotu. It isn't difficult, and you will learn a little more on how Ubuntu works :)
<dooglus> d: it's like 'screen' only for X apps.
<dooglus> d: it's a keyboard-operated window manager - it kills the need for the mouse, hence 'rat poison'
<dooglus> d: check out http://xwinman.org/ for a big list of window managers
<Pimpshizzled> Selinium: ill have a look at the wiki then, brb
<Lemino> i shall install an additional harddrive under ubuntu. how do I do it? can i just plug it in while the computer is running and expect ubunut to take care of the rest or will I have to reboot?
<d> sweet thanks dooglus
<Bader> hi
<d> i know this good site:P
<Bader> I got the following error with Xorg: could not open default cursor font `cursor` (Dapper)
<WarOfAttrition> whoa, dont plug in hard drives when the PC is on
<dooglus> d: the 'others' link there has a big list of window managers I hadn't heard of before
<Lemino> WarOfAttrition: ok, thats a good thing to know then ... ;)
<d> metisse is good if it was easily skinnable
<overrider> which runlevel is to start the system without gui / gdm login?
<WarOfAttrition> shutdown, unplug the power, then install it as a slave
<Lemino> WarOfAttrition: but when I restart with the drive plugged in, will the computer imediately recongize the disk?
<dooglus> overrider: there isn't one by default.
<dooglus> overrider: you can use update-rc.d to remove gdm from runlevel 2 if you like - then runlevel 2 is without gdm and runlevel 3 is with it
<rem__> over -> 3
<dooglus> rem__: is that right?
<overrider> dooglus, oh ok thanks
<rem__> hmm i thought it was 5 with it and 3 without... i might be wrong lemme check ..
<WarOfAttrition> Lemino<-- install it first, then check which device name it has, then you may have to mount it automatically in fstab
<dooglus> overrider: what do you see if you run "echo /etc/rc?.d/*gdm" ?
<overrider> they all seems to have it except 0 and 6
<overrider> and 1
<Pimpshizzled> sweet jeebus!
<Pimpshizzled> lol, ubuntu downloads faster than windows
<WarOfAttrition> maybe you had worms downloading in the background in win
<zcat[1] > or updates
<Pimpshizzled> lol, this is looking difficult, but im pretty impressed so far
<Pimpshizzled> just need to mess with this synaptic package manager
<animato> hello, i'm trying to run quod libet and i'm getting this error " import pygst
<animato> ImportError: No module named pygst
<animato> ". what am i missing?
<watson541> IBSTALL PYGST LOL
<rem__> clear
<animato> pygst?
<animato> there's nothing like that in synaptic
<watson541> not everything is IN synaptic :)
<watson541> google it
<animato> oh ok
<beeman> hello guys
<animato> i was think maybe it has a different title
<animato> thanx
<beeman> i just installed my first linux ;)
<beeman> ubuntu - that is
<beeman> and I have a problem aleready
<watson541> beeman: well thats 1/100th of the battle :)
<beeman> how to update firefox?
<watson541> now you justr have to learn to use it :)
<beeman> i downloaded  firefox.tar.gz and unpacked it eith tar -xvzf firefoxbalahbla
<WarOfAttrition> trying irssi, not fancying it so far
<zcat[1] > beeman: click the little update window if/when it pops up, and it will take care of everything that needs updating for you..
<beeman> zcat i did it!
<watson541> WarOfAttrition: usually old school irc-ers love irssi..remmeber gay mirc has not always been there since IRC has existed :)
<zcat[1] > you do not _need_ firefox 1.5 ..
<beeman> heh and it updated firefox from 1.0.7 to 1.0.8
<beeman> :(
<zcat[1] > !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<zcat[1] > ok.. that might help
<WarOfAttrition> watson541: when I first used irc, mirc was already legendary...
<beeman> oh ubotu thanks
<overrider>  are there any differences between runlevel 2 and 3?
<watson541> WarOfAttrition: when i first IRC'ed it was thru ircII and BitchX :)
<watson541> over 10 yrs ago
<zcat[1] > overrider: they have different numbers?
<watson541> and we wopuld join #mirc on efnet and flame the shit out of them
<dooglus> I'm running an alpha of firefox 2.0 at the moment.  it seems to work pretty well
<overrider> yes
<zcat[1] > overrider: afaik they're identical until you start changing them
<WarOfAttrition> watson541: lucky you, I wasn't even on the internet back then
<overrider> i wish to remove the gdm of runlevel 2 but i cant yet operate rc-update.d
<dooglus> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/bonecho/alpha2/linux-i686/en-US/bonecho-alpha2.tar.gz
<watson541> WarOfAttrition: u udaled up to .edu shell accounts and irc'ed thru bbs's :)
<watson541> I*
<WarOfAttrition> watson541: sounds like fun
<zcat[1] > watson541: mars ?
<WarOfAttrition> but me, I guess I'm just imprinted on the gui forever, I'm "special" and like to look at shiny buttons and colors
<beeman> lol
<beeman>  sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<watson541> nah i used a worldgroup bbs, and a unix shell account..i had to learn the hardcore way :)
<dooglus> overrider: I'm not sure about update-rc.d myself, either.  you can remove it manually, like this:   "sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm /etc/rc2.d/K01gdm"
<beeman> this command doesnt work for me
<beeman> the first oine i shall use
<beeman> :(
<beeman> apt : command not found
<watson541> worldgroup is still around too :)
<beeman> is apt like red hat yum?
<DBO> yes
<dooglus> watson541: did you see my message about getting e17 to build?
<beeman> DBO how to install it?
<watson541> beeman: no..yum is like apt :)
<beeman> is it possible not to have it?
<beeman> lol watso, ok ;)
<DBO> beeman, "sudo apt-get install <package>"
<overrider> dooglus, oh ok, so k means like disabled.
<watson541> dooglus: no i didnt i was afk making my lunch, getting ready to head to work in about 15 minutes :)
<beeman>  sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<beeman> this doesnt work
<beeman> ah shit ill stop flooding and get to some more reading :P
<DBO> beeman, thats because thats not a package
<dooglus> watson541: install 'libtool' - that fixed it for me
<WarOfAttrition> it's actually hard for me to read monospaced chat
<watson541> dooglus: aww..i already had libtool :(
<dooglus> overrider: yes, 'k' as in 'kill' and 's' as in 'start'
<beeman> im just following those instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<dooglus> watson541: really?  that fixed it for me
<watson541> dooglus: did you get it through apt or sompile a latest version?
<watson541> compile* even
<dooglus> watson541: apt
* beeman ponders
<watson541> grr.i will remove it and re-install although i doubt it will help :(
<dooglus> watson541: run "sudo update-alternatives --config automake" and make sure you select the 1.7 version
<DBO> beeman, thats really odd, apt-cache search libstdc++ turns up a result for libstdc++5, but if I add the 5 to the search, it no work...
<Pimpshizzled> dooglus: i opened up all my package manager so i can dig into the stuff they dont want unbuntu to have, and i found 'MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player'
<Pimpshizzled> is that what i need? ^
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: that sounds about right.  it's a long time since I installed all that stuff though.  isn't the restrictedformats page telling you what you need to do?
<Pimpshizzled> yup
<beeman> damn
<Pimpshizzled> im following that, but im worried i can make mistakes i cant sort out
<watson541> ook i have automake 1.9.6 installed but ill try your version :)
<DBO> beeman, please dont swear here, there are children =)
<dooglus> watson541: I used 1.7.  I don't know whether newer versions work or not, just that 1.7 worked for me
<Pimpshizzled> hmmm
<Pimpshizzled> now i need to download a mp3
<Pimpshizzled> what proggies are good for that?
<Pimpshizzled> anyone?
<Pimpshizzled> :P
<beeman> loL! there is suppose to be no space between apt and -get
<beeman> i used a space
<beeman> DBO: problem solved
<DBO> beeman, ah, yes...
<beeman> thanks for patience :P
<Bader> Pimpshizzled: what is a proggie ?
<beeman> small program?
<Bader> Pimpshizzled: wget is good for downloading
<Pimpshizzled> Bader: ill just get some crap off myspace to test it
<watson541> dooglus: awww feck man, i installed automake 1.7.1 same error..im about to give up on it :(
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: download http://www.youknowsit.co.uk/lowtech/mp3/delivery_driver.mp3 to test it
<dooglus> watson541: I'm using dapper.  I don't know if that makes much difference.  did you check the list of dependencies on the e17 page?
<dooglus> watson541: make sure you have GNU m4 1.4, autoconf 2.54, automake 1.7, libtool 1.4.3, and gettext 0.11.5
<Pimpshizzled> lol
<spikeb> heh e17 is not worth the build pain
<Pimpshizzled> wtf is this?
<PORDO> rhythmbox won't play mp3 now. :(
<buffalo> 
<buffalo> 
<watson541> spikeb: thats a matter of opinion, and it sounds like yours is coming from someone who has never used e17 :)
<spikeb> watson541: yes i have
<watson541> well it changes daily and its the best eye candy out there today and it surpasses Mac's OSX inmo
<spikeb> yes, it's very pretty.
<spikeb> but it's not very usable yet
<watson541> spikeb: i dunno i been running it for about 3 days straight now and it hasnt crashed yet :)
<WarOfAttrition> push it to the limit
<bilford> just did a fresh install of Kubuntu
<watson541> dooglus: looks like i jjust need to update from breezy to dapper, think i could apt-get distro upgrade to dapper?
<spikeb> at least it builds - it's not _quite_ the duke nukem forever of window managers
<WarOfAttrition> hmm, that's a good name for a window manager
<watson541> spikeb: keep in mind its a work in progress and judging by the progress , given a year it will be the best
<watson541> sure as hell tops 'vista'
<spikeb> watson541: i know it's a work in progress - has been for a very long time
<WarOfAttrition> won't bloatsta have a 3d desktop or somethang
<watson541> WarOfAttrition: i for one will never find out :)
<watson541> no desire to
<zcat[1] > WarOfAttrition: For 99% of the population (OEM users) NO.
<watson541> spikeb: "rome wasnt built in a day"
<WarOfAttrition> zcat[1] <-- what do you mean?
<spikeb> i liked it better when it wsa called longhorn, and i could call it nohorn
<watson541> hell microsoft has been building windows for almost 20 yrs now sooo
<spikeb> or missinghorn
<spikeb> delayedhorn
<spikeb> heh
<zcat[1] > The OEM version of vista won't include the 3d desktop, advanced search, ability to run more than three programs at a time..
<bilford> Why have you always used Linux
<Pimpshizzled> woohoo ^_^ got mp3 working on xmms
<WarOfAttrition> zcat[1] <--  ah, n/m I see what you mean now, I had forgotten about that deal with the million versions they will release
<dooglus> watson541: the trick is to "sudo update-manager -d" - that will give you the option to update to dapper.
<WarOfAttrition> vista home, vista enterprise, vista pantry, vista toaster, vista for pets, etc
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: did it play OK?
<Pimpshizzled> dooglus: it did ty =)
<spikeb> vista media center xbox 360 upgrade wireless edition
<spikeb> heh
<watson541> i dont have update-manage heh
<WarOfAttrition> try beep media player, it's better than xmms
<josemaria> hola
<spikeb> barf
<watson541> getting it though
<dooglus> watson541: you missed the 'r' off the end?
<Pimpshizzled> beep?
<Pimpshizzled> can i find that on synaptic?
<josemaria> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: "sudo apt-get install beep-media-player"
<WarOfAttrition> (bmp)
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: or you can search in synaptic, either way
<WarOfAttrition> n/m, it's what he said
<WarOfAttrition> btw, beep can use winamp classic skins
<RedEyess> Hi
<watson541> sweet..'could not calculate upgrade' hahah
<jerware> fellaz
<Pimpshizzled> dooglus: is all the programs in synaptic up to date?
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> I have problems with the blkid dev library in Dapper. I can't compile util-linux because it didn't find the lib while it is installed. What could be the problem?
<RedEyess> Anyone here using AMD64 ubuntu, and if so, does it have as many packages as 32 bit ubuntu?
<jerware> i have a problem with my wireless connection booting me, at random intervals.
<jaaroo> hello there. My disk is dying due to it's age and my /usr/lib was hit by that corruption. fsck repaired the problem and "wiped out" invalid entries...
<jaaroo> I'd like to know if there is some tool that could check all installed packages for integrity?
<watson541> ok i have to install 'ubuntu-desktop' first
<RedEyess> what happened watston?
<RedEyess> watson
<dooglus> watson541: it's a good idea to have ubuntu-desktop installed when upgrading, yes
<jaaroo> I mean - check if packages do have all their files and report them if not?
<spikeb> what, it was too stupid to figure out how to upgrade without ubuntu-desktop?
<WarOfAttrition> ok, have to cool off, everyone have a nice day
<overrider> what is similar to /etc/ttys in freebsd in ubuntu? i mean, in ubuntu i cant find it
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: all the programs in synaptic were up-to-date when that version of ubuntu was released, meaning they're out of date now.
<RedEyess> can't you just configure your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<RedEyess> to upgrade?
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: for instance, breezy still has firefox 1.0.2 or something in synaptic, and always will.
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: dapper will have firefox 1.5.0.something
<bilford> Does Konversation have a way of downloading a list of servers
* MistaED wonders if multiarch exists yet for amd64
<Pimpshizzled> dooglus: ahhh right, now how easy it to update into the next versions of ubuntu?
<dooglus> RedEyess: "update-manager -d" will update your sources.list file for you
<RedEyess> right
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: it's just a case of running "sudo update-manager -d" apparently.
<Pimpshizzled> \m/
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: (assuming you're on breezy already - hoary didn't have that feature)
<Pimpshizzled> yea, im on breezy
<zaydana> anybody know of a php5-mysqli .deb for ubuntu?
<Pimpshizzled> :)
<Pimpshizzled> and i likes it a lot =D might be getting rid of windows at this rate
<RedEyess> sometimes you must install it from scratch
<RedEyess> not a .deb file
<dooglus> !info php5-mysql
<ubotu> php5-mysql: (MySQL module for php5), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-2ubuntu1.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 100 kB
<spikeb> grr
<spikeb> ah well, time for bed
<dooglus> zaydana: is that what you mean?  or did you mean 'mysqli'?
<beeman> ah all worked so fine
<graveson> is it normal for PGP errors with sudo apt-get update
<zaydana> dooglus: i meant mysqli
<beeman> one more thing
<Pimpshizzled> hey folks, now im in ubuntu, does that mean i cannot access the files on a partition on a seperate hard-drive (ie, the one with windows on it)
<graveson> i have the normal universe and multiverse in my sources file nothing additional
<beeman> my soundcard doesnt work
<watson541> dooglus: right on bro, the upgrade is going and i have to go to work :) thanks and hope to see you soon....
<beeman> Pimp go read forum FAQs
<PORDO> rhythmbox is failing to play mp3 :(
<beeman> its all there
<Pimpshizzled> kk
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: no, you can access your windows partition.  if it's NTFS (which it probably is) then you won't be able to write to it, but you can read from it once it's mounted.  see:
<beeman> communicating with ntfs partitions etc
<dooglus> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<zaydana> dooglus: mysql doesn't have API-based support for mysql prepared queries... so mysqli would be better
<dooglus> watson541: i hope it works for you!
<Pimpshizzled> ty dooglus
<visik7> anyone know if there is a place where I can put debs build for breezy ?
<beeman> gusy what can I do to fix my soundcard? it doesnt work and all communicates say thet it is configured properly
<beeman> :(
<high-freq> would it be safe to enable the community maintained (universe) and non-free (multiverse)  repositories?
<Pimpshizzled> dooglus: woohooo!!!! this is all too ace +D cheers dude
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: you're welcome
<high-freq> anyone?
<dooglus> visik7: what do you mean?  like a website?  or what?
<zax1> good morning
<visik7> yes I've some debs usefeull for somebody compiled for breezy but I don't have a website with bandwidth
<ompaul> high-freq, it is usual to do so, multiverse people either take or leave depending on the cycle of the moon and their attitude to Free as in Freedom Software
<zax1> does any one speak spanish ? i have an error message in spanish i need to translate ?
<visik7> zax1:
<visik7> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<high-freq> aah ok
<high-freq> i'll enable them then ;0
<dooglus> visik7: you can get a free one at http://fsphost.com/ if you like.
<zax1> thank u
<dooglus> visik7: or if you like you can email them to me and I'll upload them to my fsphost site and tell you the URL
<bilford> hm
<bilford> Konversation is nice
<octan> why dont i have /etc/ld.so.conf ??
<octan> only /etc/ld.so.cache and /etc/ld.so.hwcapppkgs
<NET||abuse> hmm, how well will the upgrade from breezy to dapper go on release?
<NET||abuse> do we expect very few bugs, resonably stable?
<ompaul> NET||abuse, we expect it to be good
<void^> octan: man ldconfig
<NET||abuse> i'm thinking of setting up a box to start running my own little snmp network monitor setup, but after i get the basic graphing done, i need to register events in a database, but the db i have to use is mysql5... nd breezy having no libmysqlclient15 available through deb is a kick in the sack
<NET||abuse> but if i can get the initial setup and graphing running on breezy and do a worry free upgrade to dapper,,, then it'd take some of the bite out of the whole situation
<bobslaede> why does usbmount want to execute udev_volume_id, and why doesnt that exist?
<NET||abuse> hmm, mustn't have the needed utils package
<octan> man ldconfig? that didnt answer my Q void^ . why is ther no such file in dapper
<JohnnoD> hey guys, i want to get an ubuntu coffee mug for a friend at school, and im in australia and cant pay with a credit card, what can i do ?
<ompaul> !ldconfig dapper
<ubotu> ompaul: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> !ldconfig
<ubotu> ompaul: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NET||abuse> JohnnoD, setup a single payment cc number
<JohnnoD> i dont understand..
<bobslaede> wow, i dont have usbmount on my workstation, but what do i use to mount my usbdrives then? the gnome thing?
<void^> octan: perhaps you have a different manpage. "shared libraries found in the  directories  specified  on  the  command  line,  in  the  file /etc/ld.so.conf, and in the trusted directories (/usr/lib and /lib)."
<NET||abuse> it's like a credit card coupon, you put a certain amount of money into it, the bank gives you a temporary cc number, and you can spend that online
<soonindallas> hello.  I am looking for a tutorial on how to apply a patch to a package source.  astonishingly there is little info about this in the wiki. can anyone refer me to a howto ?
<NET||abuse> so you don't need an actual visa/mastercard whatever
<JohnnoD> oh ok cool
<njan> NET||abuse, why would you want to setup a server which is supposed to be stable with a version you're not sure about based on the possibility of a worry-free upgrade?
<void^> octan: in other words, you need it only if you have libraries in other places than /lib and /usr/lib
<NET||abuse> JohnnoD, talk to your bank about it.
<JohnnoD> i was dissapointed when it didn't list paypal :(
<octan> void^ and i do,, cos i got some libs in /usr/local/lib
<octan> for mythtv
<void^> octan: so put it in ld.so.conf and run ldconfig
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> how to reconfigure my sound board ?
<NET||abuse> njan, well it's more to just get the second part up and running asap.. if the service has interuptions due to problems after the initial upgrade, and not during.. then i have deniability :)
<eirena> \j comagena
<crazy_penguin> hi all
<NET||abuse> njan, it's a numbers game with the guys in here.. if it's the os's fault, then that's ok, fix it and move on.. if it goes into upgrade and never gets working at all again... well then i'm in trouble cause i'm the one doing the upgrade
<crazy_penguin> hey guys for what are this restricted drivers for?
<NET||abuse> njan, and i have to use libmysqlclient15..
<njan> NET||abuse, why don't you wait for a month until dapper comes out and set it up cleanly on that?
<njan> NET||abuse, dapper has 5 years of support as a server platform, by the time you get around to upgrading it'll be due for replacement.
<NET||abuse> njan, can't, just happens the deadline for this fits in for one week after dapers new release
<ompaul> octan, I have it installed on my dapper box ... /sbin/ldconfig
<aLeSD> someone could me suggest a good program to record fot the mic in ?
<njan> NET||abuse, break the deadline or setup straight after dapper is released. I'd go for the former.
<njan> NET||abuse, you're better off doing the job properly in the first place
<bobslaede> what does /sbin/udev_volume_id do? and why is usbmount looking for it, when i dont got it
<njan> You'll probably get away with setting up on a fresh dapper system after release, but I'd avoid it if possible in case there are teething problems.
<NET||abuse> ah it's just a question of time, we have to show something working by end of tomorrow, then come to it later and get the database end working... and inbetween we have too much to do already
<phanter> hello there
<njan> NET||abuse, you can't really show anything working if the database end doesn't work.
<phanter> I use a smb server to connect to. Now i deleted something from there, but the content is not in my trashbin. Can i get the info back (i do have a root account on the server)
<NET||abuse> njan, we need to be able to walk away from this with proceedures left behind to maintain it(sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; //that kinda lark)
<NET||abuse> and not have to go back to it again
<njan> NET||abuse, you just can't do that.
<njan> NET||abuse, no system requires that little maintenance.
<NET||abuse> njan, obviously i'm understating the proceedures for maintenance, the initial graphing won't be databased, they have another method for that,, it's all been planned by someone else.. i just trying to get it done
<njan> NET||abuse, if you need something to show by tomorrow and you need to run this on dapper but have a deadline a week after the dapper release, it hasn't been planned properly.
<njan> that or the plan hasn't been followed. In either case, you need to rethink how you're approaching it.
<Fresh> Is there a good p2p program for RedHat?
<NET||abuse> njan, your telling me :)
<bobslaede> Fresh: #redhat or something ;)
<elijah> hi all..im new here:)
<ompaul> waky|off, any chance you could use >>/away Reason<< then your not telling 650+ in a channel if someone messages you /uses your nick its easy for them to figure out your not there :)
<PORDO> holy crap..hibernating works in dapper.
<elijah> can anyone tell me.....will fspot photo manager be included in dapper install cd?
<NET||abuse> PORDO, yep, it's nice
<PORDO> sick.
<PORDO> now they need to clean up the xp-style login behavior.
<ompaul> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<PORDO> when i go to screensaver, that should pop back up to the login screen.
<PORDO> if i login, and i'm already logged in, i shoudl be able to make it take away that option to log in anyway, or return to previous login.  it should just return to previous login.
<PORDO> i mean, that should at least be optional.
<sensory> hey can someone please help me with a syntax to compile uncompress and comile a .tar.gz
<PORDO> and then when i do return to my previous login, i shouldn't be presented with a screensaver asking for my password again.  arghh
<PORDO> sensory i don't remember off hand, but it's seriously pretty simple.  google for some examples.
<sensory> pordo i have and i am returned with errors.
<ompaul> sensory, just as a matter of interest have you checked that the program does not already come packaged for Ubuntu?
<sensory> if u allow me to paste my return (no it comes in an .rpm
<PORDO> sensory you might try a gui app.
<PORDO> you don't have to use the command line if you aren't having success with it.
<sensory> im trying to install VMware packages.
<ompaul> sensory, so use paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pastes and I think the bot knows something of vmware
<ompaul> !vmware
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ompaul> hmm it seems it does not
<ompaul> sensory,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<PORDO> my computer fan slows down, and the computer makes CRAZY weird whining noises when i test this one screen saver
<PORDO> Colorfire.  It's like a sad moaning sound.
<PORDO> bizarre.
<JohnnoD> NET||abuse, do banks usually charge for those cc things ?
<njan> NET||abuse, I know it sounds obvious, but I've worked on lots of projects like that one and you don't do anyone any favours by just doing a shit job.
<NET||abuse> oh well, i think there's a small comission, depnds though
<aLeSD> hi My soundboard works but seems that Mic in doesn't. Could someone help me ?
<NET||abuse> aLeSD, you update to latest alsa?
<bobslaede>  usbmount[21382] : /dev/sda1 does not contain a filesystem or disklabel
<bobslaede> thats BS
<bobslaede> whys does it say that?!
<aLeSD> don't know ... I use breezy with a soundblaster live
<aLeSD> maybe is only a confiuration problem
<NET||abuse> aLeSD, ok, and in volume control is there a mic channel
<aLeSD> because output works good
<NET||abuse> try alsa-mixer
<NET||abuse> aLeSD, are you trying to just put the mic straight through to the speakers. or are you trying to sample in with the mic? or what exactly?
<aLeSD> NET||abuse: I'm tring to use it with ekiga
<aLeSD> I noticed that with skype it works ... OSS ... but with ekiga ALSA it doesn't
<bobslaede> anybody down with usbmount stuff?
<NET||abuse> hmm, just try messin with the input devices and things, if it works with skype then it's all to do with the configuration of the software.. there's no driver issues i'd imagine.
<aLeSD> is there a configuration tools for alsa ?
<aLeSD> something like apt-get -configure ...
<RandolphCarter> hmm, so hitting cancel during debconf hangs aptitude..
<siccness> Not entirely based on Ubuntu, but does anyone know if MS word opens .odt files?
<siccness> (open office docs)
<Samuli^> sensory, normal compiling goes like ./configure && make && sudo make install
<EDIJUS> can anyone show me screenshot of Ubuntu Screenshoter?
<Ng> siccness: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_applications_supporting_OpenDocument#Third_party_support:_Three_OpenOpenOffice_plug-ins_for_Microsoft_Office
<Samuli^> you need the build-essential package.
<siccness> Thanks, Ng.
<siccness> :)
<RandolphCarter> ./configure --prefix=/usr/local, unless you want to risk annoying aptitude
<Samuli^> or that's the very least you need.
<metatag> hello all .. i have a problem.. i am trying to share a folder from ubuntu to a windows machine using shared folders in System > Shared Folders .. its set up ok but when I try to access the folder from the windows machine it would not allow me.. there is a lack of permissions problem
<EDIJUS>  can anyone show me screenshot of Ubuntu Screenshoter?
<metatag> hello all .. i have a problem.. i am trying to share a folder from ubuntu to a windows machine using shared folders in System / Shared Folders .. its set up ok but when I try to access the folder from the windows machine it would not allow me.. there is a lack of permissions problem
<PwcrLinux> Hello
<EDIJUS> can anyone show me screenshot of Ubuntu Screenshoter?
<Ng> EDIJUS: if you're running it, just press the Print Screen button on your keyboard
<EDIJUS> i am on XP
<EDIJUS> i want make the same screenshoter on xp
<Ng> EDIJUS: ok, then http://www.pointlessrubbish.net/screenie.jpg
<EDIJUS> Ng, thanks :D
<metatag> EDIJUS, on windows normally u press Print Screen on your keyboard to copy the screen on keyboard
<metatag> * i mean clipboard
<EDIJUS> metatag, i want make app what makes screenshot and save it to desktop :P
<tony007> can i access data from .rar files in linux
<sensory> i am still unable to uncompress this file, if someone could please guide me,  below is a short line print..
<sensory> @ubuntu:~/tools$ tar xvzf VMwareTools-5.5.1-1-19175.tar.gz
<sensory> tar: VmwareTools-5.5.1-1-19175.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<sensory> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<sensory> tar: Child returned status 2
<sensory> tar: Error exiting delayed from previous errors
* PwcrLinux need to get some sleep..
<Ng> tony007: enable the universe and multiverse repositories and there are various rar tools (rar, unrar-nonfree, etc)
<hastesaver> How do I run Windows under VMWare Server? (I know there's KQEmu, but I'd like to try VMWare if possible...)
<Ng> sensory: are you sure that archive is in that directory?
<Ng> sensory: also, please don't paste errors in here, use a pastebin :)
<Ng> hastesaver: consult vmware's install docs, then install windows inside it. that's kinda outside the scope of this channel really
<C|int> back, hi all
<C|int> hey all, I tested gentoo, and SUSE 10.1, just to see if any better than ubuntu, and my results:
<C|int> wasn't better than my ubuntu experience :- )
<FariSS> hi
<FariSS> anyone could help me
<Ng> FariSS: ask your question, if someone can help, they will :)
<C|int> SUSE 10.1 was slower than chit, and I have a fast system, and I'm debian based, so, :)
<FariSS> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sensory> yes, the file is in a hard drive directory, its also got a little padlock icon on top of it (sorry whats a paste bin?)
<C|int> hi ng
<FariSS> why i get this error
<hastesaver> Ng, I understand that, I wanted to know if someone has a link to the docs, actually. (or something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo )
<FariSS> :s
<Ng> !tell sensory about pastebin
<C|int> hi Ng
<Ng> sensory: is it in that exact directory? does it show up if you run "ls"?
<mibuk> does anybody know when vim 7.0 will come out as an ubuntu package for dapper?
<FariSS> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<House_MD> mibuk: the vim package maintainer
<FariSS> :s:s:s:s
<Ng> FariSS: it doesn't look like that source exists. third party sources are generally not worth bothering with imo
<FariSS> some1 help me please
<Ng> mibuk: it won't
<Ng> mibuk: ubuntu doesn't add new software to already released versions, just security/bug upgrades
<FariSS> NG i followed steps was in ubuntu guide
<C|int> just a reminder to anyone, if your thinking gentoo is the solution, or SUSE 10.1, just make sure your ready for some non compatible systems, SUSE was slower than chit :)
<Ng> mibuk: and dapper is in version freeze now
<Ng> FariSS: ubuntu guide is junk :/
* C|int loves ubuntu :-)
<FariSS> NG what i do now ?
<C|int> dapper is nice
<FariSS> NG because i replaced a sources.lit with some code from the guide
<Ng> FariSS: either disable that repository in synaptic or edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file directory
<Ng> FariSS: you can go back to default sources...
<Ng> !tell FariSS about sources
* C|int use still testing with dapper alpha 7, with no problems :-)
<FariSS> thx
<FariSS> ill try now and tell ya results
<Samuli^> sensory, firstly make sure you're using correct upper and lower cases, secondly padlock icon emblem means you don't have rights to the file.
<jhenn> my ubuntu install is stuck at "retrieving locales"
<Ng> Samuli^: the padlock may just mean he can't write to it - tar was actually saying no such file or directory, so my guess is that he's looking in the wrong place
<Ng> Samuli^: otherwise tar would be saying permission denied
<archville> Hi.
<Samuli^> Ng, yeah. I didn't mean that.
<Ng> Samuli^: :)
<Samuli^> I'm just saying what it means because he apparently didn't know.
<Ng> Samuli^: fair enough, sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs :)
<jhenn> anyone know why my ubuntu install is stuck at "retreiving locales"?
<geniusvicks> I have a file with .deb extension how do I make it into a package
<geniusvicks> or how do I indstall it
<Ng> geniusvicks: a .deb file is a package already
<Ng> geniusvicks: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/foo.deb
<Samuli^> Ng, I've could've made myself more clear though.
<Samuli^> -'ve
<hflappy> ok this sux....anyone have experience with prism2.5 cards?  and how do i make it list a darn wlan0 or wifi0
<hflappy> i keep havin a prism2_config() failed
<hflappy> someone here must know how to fix that prism error ;)
<hastesaver> What exactly does checkinstall do?
<Ng> hastesaver: break things mostly ;)
<Ng> hastesaver: the idea is that you can install software manually, but checkinstall will keep track of it
<hastesaver> Ng, oh, so is it recommended to use it or not?
<Ng> hastesaver: personally I don't like it, but other people do, so I guess it's a personal preference thing. I generally try to avoid installing any software manually if possible anyway
<hastesaver> Ng, Does it keep track of what arbitrary scripts do?!
<Ng> hastesaver: for any given piece of software it may work perfectly, partially or not at all. So, it's not a helpful answer, but I would say.... maybe
<C|int> hello everyone,
<julien_> hi
<Ng> hflappy: which wireless card do you have?
<C|int> hi
<C|int> i'm working on my wireless today, hee
<Ng> C|int: you can stop saying hello, we can see you :)
<julien_> anybody speaks french ?
<Ng> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<C|int> well, I didn't get a response, you can see me, but that didn't mean people were saying hello back :-)
<ubuntux> salve a tutti.
<jhenn> anyone know why my ubuntu install is stuck at "retreiving locales"?
<ubuntux> qualcuno mi aiuta a configurare i plugin java su mozilla??
<ubuntux> (firefox)
<ompaul> C|int, 680+ replies would make the channel unusable
<snowfaked> ubuntux: please speak english
<aLeSD> ubuntux: qua in inglese
<C|int> hi ubuntux :)
<ubuntux> ok, sorry.
<Ng> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
* Ng wasn't sure which language that was ;)
<C|int> not all are watching :)
<snowfaked> ubuntux: you might know that not everyone on this planet speaks italian
<snowfaked> which little contradicts the italian thinking ;)
<hastesaver> "The real-time clock function must be compiled into your Linux kernel." How do I make sure of that?
<C|int> man I'm having a blast with ubuntu today :-)
<FariSS> leroi@sunlov:~$ sudo apt-get install acroread
<FariSS> Reading package lists... Done
<FariSS> Building dependency tree... Done
<FariSS> E: Couldn't find package acroread
<FariSS> leroi@sunlov:~$
<ubuntux> yes, i know it as i know that not everyone on this planet speak english!
<FariSS> :s:s:s
<ubuntux> :D
<C|int> ture ubuntux
<ompaul> C|int, have you a ubuntu question, this is a very busy support channel, we don't do conversation very well, that is in the channel  #ubuntu-offtopic  ;-)
<FariSS> how to install acrobat
<C|int> ;)
<FariSS> i follow instructions on user guide
<aLeSD> how to reconfigure alsa ?
<ubuntux> by the way, i need an help in configuring java plugin in mozilla firefox.
<aLeSD> I changed my audio board
<Ng> FariSS: are you on hoary? if so yo uprobably need to enable the multiverse repository
<same3r> hi guys
<ubuntux> the java help-page offer a good step-2-step for mozilla, not for firefox..
<firestorm> Hi. Have installed Ubuntu on a laptop and when I close it I cannot get it to recover. Have to shut it down and power it up again :(   Any hints?
<same3r> is there a rar package  ??
<jhenn> anyone know why my ubuntu install is stuck at "retreiving locales"?
<Ng> same3r: it's in multiverse I believe. Enable universe and multiverse and search in synaptic :)
<same3r> thanx ng
<kbrooks> SO...
<FariSS> Ng ill try now
<notes> Hi,all
<sneakacross> lol
<sneakacross> you are alive
<visik7> anyone using falcon ?
<notes> Anybody here is ruby on rails programmer?
<aLeSD> ubuntu is debian based ?
<topyli> aLeSD: it is
<soonindallas> hello.  I am looking for a tutorial on how to apply a patch to a package source.  astonishingly there is little info about this in the wiki. can anyone refer me to a howto ?
<sneakacross> ..
<sneakacross> does it need a howto?
<jhenn> anyone know why my ubuntu install is stuck at "retreiving locales"?
<Ng> soonindallas: the various debian related packaging documents will be fine - might be worth looking at the New Maintainers Guide. generally you just need to make a few modifications to files in the debian/ folder of the package
<hflappy> anyone have experience with prism2.5 cards?  and how do i make it list a darn wlan0 or wifi0..i know this is a prism2.5 card and in dmesg it keeps saying prism2_config() failed....i need help getting a wlan0 or wifi0
<aLeSD> people ... something like alsaconfig in ubuntu ????
<rixth> My computer has the 33.8gb limit, how do I overcome it?
<Frogzoo> soonindallas: this is one way of doing it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<hflappy> aleSD: load up synaptic and do search for alsa
<hflappy> aleSD: if u don't have X...then do apt-cache search alsa-config or alsaconfig or alsa
<aLeSD> I think it there isn't ubuntu use a different system for alsa ... somkething like :
<aLeSD> install snd-cs4281 modprobe --ignore-install snd-cs4281 && /lib/alsa/modprobe-post-install snd-cs4281
<aLeSD> install snd-cs46xx modprobe --ignore-install snd-cs46xx && /lib/alsa/modprobe-post-install snd-cs46xx
<aLeSD> install snd-darla20 modprobe --ignore-install snd-darla20 && /lib/alsa/modprobe-post-install snd-darla20
<aLeSD> ....
<aLeSD> in /etc/modprobe./alsa
<aLeSD> uff
<aLeSD> I hate strange thinghs
<soonindallas> Ng: thanks, I was looking at the New Maintainers Guide this morning... it seems kind of too high level for my needs... really about administration ( as the name implies )
<Frogzoo> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<jhenn> anyone know why my ubuntu install is stuck at "retreiving locales"?
<hyphenated> IIRC, that step takes a while
<Ng> soonindallas: I'd also recommend googling or checking sites like debian-administration - there's lots of useful info out there :)
<dooglus> soonindallas: to apply a patch you generally just run "patch -p0 < patchfile" or something like that.
<Chongablonga> hey, quick legal question
<Frogzoo> Chongablonga: no one here can give you reliable legal advice
<Chongablonga> well basically it's more of an opinion
<hyphenated> is it illegal to give incorrect legal advice? :-)
<hflappy> anyone have experience with prism2.5 cards?  and how do i make it list a darn wlan0 or wifi0..i know this is a prism2.5 card and in dmesg it keeps saying prism2_config() failed....i need help getting a wlan0 or wifi0
<dooglus> hyphenated: it's not illegal to give wrong legal advice (IANAL)
<Chongablonga> because i dont know a lot about trademarks n stuff, but anyway, i just noticed that someone has nicked the little ubuntu logo thingy for their software, and i just thought id be an asshole and try and get them in trouble
<hyphenated> dooglus: hah :-)
<LeeJunFan> hyphenated: lawyers do it all the time.
<Chongablonga> well not for their software but anyway, nickage has occurred
<Frogzoo> Chongablonga: I'd get in touch with Canonical, who I imagine, own the TM
<Chongablonga> oic
<Chongablonga> k no worries
<Chongablonga> thanks anyway
<soonindallas> Frogzoo: dooglus: thanks for your suggestions.  I'll take a look at that wiki page
<dooglus> I'm thinking about buying an mp3 player.  Can someone recommend one that will work well with ubuntu?
<dooglus> soonindallas: "man patch" is probably all you need to read.
<dooglus> soonindallas: understand the -p flag and you're set to go
<Frogzoo> dooglus: ipod's are supported by amarok
<dooglus> Frogzoo: aren't ipods a tad expensive compared to the competition?
<hyphenated> dooglus: probably. but they attract women
<Pimpshizzled> hey dooglus, welcome back =)
<Pimpshizzled> i didnt thank you for your help before
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: how's your first ubuntu day going?
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: you did!  :)
<Pimpshizzled> dooglus: its amazing, once ive got my head around the graphics, then i should be set to start working on the apperence
<hyphenated> soak it up, dooglus. most people forget to say thanks even once ;-)
<dooglus> hyphenated: I've been promised quite a few pints of beer here over the last year; don't suppose I'll ever get to collect any of them though.  :)
<Pimpshizzled> lol hyphenated, its a community support, thanks just aint enough sometimes, people get paid for the stuff u guys do
<same3r> is there a way to see all the minimized window ?
<FariSS> leroi@sunlov:~$ sudo apt-get install acroread
<FariSS> Password:
<FariSS> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<FariSS> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FariSS> leroi@sunlov:~$
<dooglus> same3r: in GNOME?
<FariSS> NG
<FariSS> look
<DBO> dooglus, you and me both, not to say I havent drank those beers, but Im still waiting on the check =P
<FariSS> ):
<same3r> yea dooglus
<hyphenated> FariSS: be careful with that pasting. use a pastebin in the future please
<FariSS> how
<hyphenated> FariSS: and something else is already installing packages. wait till that finishes
<DBO> FariSS, do you have a package manager (like synaptics) open?
<FariSS> im sorry
<dooglus> FariSS: you've got synaptic running?  you can't run synaptic and apt-get at the same time
<Ng> FariSS: close synaptic if you have it open (or any other apt-get processes)
<Frogzoo> FariSS: please don't paste here
<FariSS> yes
<DBO> FariSS, close synaptic first
<Pimpshizzled> hmm, apparently i need to reset for a kernel update, so ill catch u guys in a mo
<same3r> any one any idea  ??
<dooglus> same3r: I'm not sure what you mean.  you can't see minimised windows - they're minimised...
<DBO> just us lurkers, what can we do for you?
<FariSS> ok
<hyphenated> he probably means like a taskbar or something
<DBO> wait, I misread that...
<FariSS> im sorry
<FariSS> really
<FariSS> ):
<dooglus> hyphenated: well, he's got a taskbar - it's on by default in GNOME
<hyphenated> Pimpshizzled: that's about the only thing that requires a reboot.
<same3r> yea i can see them in the task bar
<DBO> FariSS, its ok, we all learn (btw, dont use enter key as punctuation, thats annoying too)   =)
<hyphenated> same3r: but that's not what you want?
<same3r> but i want something that enable me to see all the window
<firestorm> Hi. Have installed Ubuntu on a laptop and when I close it I cannot get it to recover. Have to shut it down and power it up again :(   Any hints?
<dooglus> hyphenated: ubuntu is asking me to reboot right now.  I see the little 'reboot' icon in the notification area - but I don't think any kernel was installed recently.
<dooglus> same3r: you can add a 'window list' to the GNOME panel if that's what you mean.
<DBO> dooglus, lots of things cause that reboot icon to show up.  Amoung those are a new hal and other similar core packages
<dooglus> same3r: right-click on some empty space in the panel and 'add to panel'
<hyphenated> dooglus: that's no good. in theory, it should only be for the kernel and things tied really closely to it
<dooglus> hyphenated: there was a new dbus for dapper this morning - maybe that's what did it.
<same3r> dooglus: i already got that
<same3r> but see when a window get minimized u cann't see wat is happening in
<same3r> like if ur using irc
<DBO> hyphenated, I believe it also asks for a restart when it messes with init (I guess just to prove it works?)
<dooglus> same3r: if you want to see what's in a window, don't minimise it.  I still don't understand your problem.
<hyphenated> DBO: maybe. or maybe because restarting it as part of installing the package is nasty, especially if it's a daemon
<same3r> something like minized shot of windows
<same3r> to see wat is happening
<DBO> hyphenated, shuting down some deamons while you are running can be rather upsetting to X =P
<dooglus> DBO: initscripts asks for a reboot only if it has just been updated to a version older than '2.86.ds1-6ubuntu12' (for some reason)
<dooglus> same3r: oh, I see.  GNOME doesn't do that, but some window managers do.  try 'enlightenment' for example
<DBO> well Ill tell you what, Ill test that right now, I have an initscript update available =P
<dooglus> DBO: check 'dpkg -l initscripts' first to see what version you have now.
<DBO> ubuntu29
<dooglus> DBO: right.  I had that this morning, and it got updated to ubuntu 30.  maybe that's what caused the reboot flag to come up, but I don't think so, looking at it's postinst script.
<FariSS> DBO i have another problem
<same3r> ah
<FariSS> :s
<FariSS> could y help me
<archville> Any program to change monitor brigthness/contrast by software ?
<FariSS> well i cant past , how i do ?
<foxpaul> hi all - i've got a machine with two network cards (internal IP and external IP) and i need to be able to connect to the internal one (wireless) and ping the external one
<same3r> is enlightment any good ??
<DBO> FariSS, sure, what is wrong?
<same3r> never used it ??
<foxpaul> i think i need to add a route, but not sure which details i need - does anyone have an idea?
<FariSS> DBO during installing sun-j2re1.5
<FariSS> it give me this msg : E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<FariSS> ):
<hyphenated> foxpaul: address, netmask, gateway, network interface
<DBO> FariSS, "sudo apt-get install j2re1.4" will get you 1.4,  unless you really need 1.5 there is no big difference
<dooglus> same3r: some people like it - it's quite 'flashy', lots of eye candy.
<DBO> dooglus, no reboot flag
<foxpaul> hyphenated, is that the address of the external nic, it's netmask (different from internal interface), it's own gateway, etc ?
<dooglus> DBO: are you on dapper?
<FariSS> ok thx DBO , im just following the ubuntu guide steps , and i get many errors , its not a usefull guide really :s
<DBO> dooglus, yes
<dooglus> DBO: and you didn't get a reboot flag come up at all recently?
<DBO> dooglus, oh no I get it most every update =P
<dooglus> DBO: it would be interesting if the update flag would tell me something about why the reboot was needed.
<hyphenated> foxpaul: no.. address is an address in the range the route applies to. very closely related to the netmask. and the gateway is the machine to send these packets to
<DBO> dooglus, if you examine the update beforehand you can usually figure out which package is going to flag you
<dooglus> DBO: if it's a kernel update you get a separate icon with 'post install information' saying "the kernel has been updated, reboot ASAP" or some such.
<hyphenated> the interface is your local NIC that represents the cable it should use to get to that gateway
<DBO> heh, pfft, running custom kernel anyhow
<dooglus> DBO: I can see from the dpkg.log what packages were installed, but none of them look like they would trigger a reboot.
<FariSS> DBO look : Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FariSS> :s
<DBO> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<DBO> first link FariSS
<Pimpshizzled> dooglus: hey guy, i have the drivers in for my NV5700, but i cant seem to get a better res than 1024x768, am i missing something dya think?
<hyphenated> foxpaul: was that clear enough, or do you still need more details?
<FariSS> DBO i did all Multiverse already
<p62> ru
<DBO> FariSS, did you do universe?
<foxpaul> hyphenated, not really sure, sorry
<FariSS> DBO i do universe Multiverse
<DBO> Pimpshizzled, /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> pastebin
<hyphenated> foxpaul: ok, I'll come up with an explanation and put it in a pastebin or something
<foxpaul> if my external details are 213.145.103.14 (nm 255.255.255.40) and the internal ones are 192.168.102.254 (nm 255.255.255.0) i dont know which details are needed to route from internal to external
<FariSS> DBO on all repositories
<foxpaul> hyphenated, thanks ^
<DBO> FariSS, /etc/apt/sources.list -> pastebin
<Pimpshizzled> pastebin?
<DBO> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Pimpshizzled> ahhh
<nomike> hi
<FariSS> DBO root@sunlov:/home/leroi# /etc/apt/sources.list
<FariSS> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<FariSS> :s
<matti> FariSS: sudo
<Pimpshizzled> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14114
<DBO> FariSS, "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" then put the text in pastebin
<DBO> Pimpshizzled, what resolution do you want?
<Pimpshizzled> 1600x1200
<jdmpike> hey everyone
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: I don't know about graphics cards - I have a crappy laptop with on-board graphics.
<FariSS> pastebin leroi@sunlov:~$ sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<FariSS> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<Pimpshizzled> dooglus: np guy =)
<matti> FariSS: sudo <some editor here> /etc/apt/sources.list :-)
<foxpaul> hyphenated, i have to go for a few mins. will brb, thanks for the help
<DBO> Pimpshizzled, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14115 make the changes I made then restart X
<dooglus> DBO: take a look at /var/lib/dpkg/info/dbus.postinst - there's a comment that says "Do not restart dbus on upgrades, only on fresh installations", but the code which follows it seems to recommend a reboot only if dbus is already running - does that look right to you?
<DBO> FariSS, I want you to put the contents of that file into pastebin...
<DBO> matti, you think you can help him do that?
<FariSS> DBO im
<matti> DBO: If he know, how to use sudo and any editor - probably.
<matti> FariSS: :-)
<DBO> matti, he doesnt need sudo because hes not going to edit it right now, we just want the contents in pastebin =)
<matti> DBO: Oh, so then... Sorry for interrupting ;-p
<matti> DBO: :-)
<DBO> matti, its ok, you're doing fine =_
<DBO> =)
<FariSS> DBO http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14116
<FariSS> :)
<DBO> hey hey!
<matti> FariSS: :-)))
<FariSS> thx guys :)
<DBO> FariSS, still on hoary huh?
<jdmpike> does anyone know of any open source software that can do screencasts?
<FariSS> i think yes
<DBO> FariSS, what will it take to convince you to do an upgrade *this is why things arent working*
<dooglus> FariSS: "lsb_release -d" will tell you
<FariSS> DBO upgrade ? i did an update right now ,whats the command to do upgrade :s
<FariSS> ok lemme try
<DBO> dooglus, you are right, it looks backwards...  but I could be wrong I only glanced at it
<jdmpike> can anyone hear me?
<DBO> FariSS, are you on highspeed?
<DBO> jdmpike, just us ducks
<jdmpike> I just installed ircII and I am note sure if it working
<FariSS> DBO yes 20 MB
<same3r> wat is best recommend windows manager ?
<dooglus> DBO: I think I get it now...  that test says "if dbus is already running then flag a reboot and exit, else start dbus" - so it is right.  it means that updating dbus will always need a reboot once it's installed - and it's installed when you install ubuntu...
<DBO> FariSS, do you want to upgrade to breezy?
<dooglus> jdmpike: it's working.  but irssi is nicer IMHO
<apokryphos> same3r: metacity is default in gnome, and kwin is default in kde.
<FariSS> DBO look : leroi@sunlov:~$ lsb_release -d
<FariSS> Description:    Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<Frogzoo> same3r: best to start with gnome
<DBO> dooglus, hmmmm, ok, boy those nested if statements throw my brain for a loop
<same3r> already used that, gnome and kde
<jdmpike> dooglus, is irssi cli?
<dooglus> DBO: the outside one checks that there's a file holding the process number for the dbus daemon, and the inner one checks that the process is still running.
<jdmpike> dooglus, I need it to work through ssh
<Frogzoo> jdmpike: yup
<same3r> but looking for something better, if there is any
<dooglus> jdmpike: it is
<DBO> FariSS, how very strange
<DBO> dooglus, yeah I see it now...
<dooglus> same3r: try enlightenment
<dooglus> jdmpike: I'm using irssi inside a remote screen session, through ssh right now.  it works great.
<DBO> dooglas, FariSS's sources.list shows hes running hoary, yet lsb_release shows breezy, you thinking he accidentally downgraded?
<same3r> apt-get ??
<same3r> or something else
<FariSS> :s
<dooglus> DBO: I think he needs to replace hoary with breezy in his sources.list
<DBO> i think so too
<dooglus> FariSS: what do you see if you run "dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop"?
<FariSS> ive mistyped something maybe , cause i just updated today
<DBO> FariSS, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14117
<DBO> FariSS, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<DBO> FariSS, change the file that command opens to look like the one in the link I gave you
<DBO> (I call enter on me)
<dooglus> FariSS: the versions of ubuntu-desktop are: warty: 0.3; hoary: 0.43; breezy: 0.80; dapper: 0.114
<FariSS> wait dooglus , i use pastebin to show you
<DBO> FariSS, ignore what I said earlier, just run this one command
<dooglus> FariSS: I'm only interested in the last line.  you can paste that here.
<Pimpshizzled> DBO: i cannot edit that file with the resolutions without having root access?
<Pimpshizzled> is that right?
<FariSS> dooglus : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14118
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: you can use "sudo gedit /path/to/file" to edit it as root
<DBO> FariSS, "sudo su; sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<FariSS> ii  ubuntu-desktop            0.80                      The Ubuntu desktop system
<DBO> FariSS, just put that into a command prompt and press enter
<dooglus> FariSS: 0.80 is the breezy version; you're running breezy.
<FariSS> ok DBO
<DBO> FariSS, when it asks you for a password, give it your passward that you use to log in
<FariSS> :s
<dooglus> FariSS: don't run that line - it's not right.
<FariSS> ok brothers
<FariSS> thx
<DBO> dooglus, whats wrong with it?
<dooglus> DBO: you can't separate those commands with semicolons
<FariSS> :s
<hflappy> anyone have experience with prism2.5 cards?  and how do i make it list a darn wlan0 or wifi0..i know this is a prism2.5 card and in dmesg it keeps saying prism2_config() failed....i need help getting a wlan0 or wifi0
<FariSS> what
<FariSS> aham
<FariSS> so what i do now guys ):
<FariSS> im confuse
<dooglus> DBO: "sudo su" makes a new shell, a root shell.  the root shell will read commands until you exit; then the "sed -e" will run, in the original shell, as the original user.
<DBO> dooglus, yeah dumb me
<Pimpshizzled> brb folks
<T``> what does gdm use to choose the resolution of the screen?
<FariSS> lol
<FariSS> dooglus , i type what bro ):
<T``> my laptop goes into 1920x1440 when i do startx from shell
<DBO> FariSS, "sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<T``> but its going to 1680x... when i do it thru gdm
<DBO> that will work though
<dooglus> DBO: you can "sudo bash -c 'sed; apt; etc"
<T``> how can that me?!
<T``> s/me/be
<visik7> dooglus: do u use falcon ?
<FariSS> DBO thats correct line ?
<dooglus> visik7: I never heard of falcon
<DBO> FariSS, yeah, should work
<visik7> dooglus: do u manage a repository ?
<FariSS> thx
<FariSS> ill try and tell ya
<dooglus> visik7: nope
<visik7> :(
<dooglus> visik7: what are the packages you have to offer?
<visik7> vim 7
<dooglus> visik7: oh; that goes against my religion anyway I'm afraid.
<visik7> ?!?!
<dooglus> visik7: I'm a 7th-day emacsian
<DBO> dooglus, strict vi?
<DBO> dooglus, you traitor...
<dooglus> DBO: traitor to what cause?
<ompaul> the cause of nano
<ompaul> perhaps that was a little offtopic?
<DBO> nano!?  vi...
<DBO> ok OT we are...
<FariSS> DBO , dooglus Dowloading
<DBO> FariSS, good to hear
<DBO> FariSS, sorry about the original command line FUBAR, its 8AM here, and Im on the wrong side of the clock
<ompaul> smurf, pm?
<Pimpshizzled> DBO, it doesnt seem to have worked, maybe i should try and install the drivers from NV's site? if they have them for this card that is.
<FariSS> Fetched 135MB in 2m23s (943kB/s)
<dooglus> DBO: me too, only it's 13:47 here
<FariSS> :))
<FariSS> thx for yr help guys
<FariSS> y are really cool
<FariSS> :)
<DBO> Pimpshizzled, did you restart X?
<Pimpshizzled> DBO, i reset the whole machine
<jdmpike> dooglus, thanks for the reco - this must be what xchat uses, it was already installed!
<DBO> Pimpshizzled, ok, in that case yes, install nvidia's proprietary blob drivers
<dooglus> jdmpike: remind me?
<DBO> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<DBO> FariSS, I keep telling all the girls that, but they dont listen
<jdmpike> dooglus, using irssi vs. ircII
<FariSS> DBO lol
<FariSS> hahaha
<FariSS> DBO thats right
<dooglus> jdmpike: xchat doesn't use irssi - they're separate programs.  but they may well both be in the default install
<T``> hmm
<usuario> ahola
<T``> why isn't mplayer in the apt-get?
<T``> i can't find it
<T``> anyone else have this prob??
<bimberi> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<DBO> !tell T`` about repos
<bobslaede> T``: it aint in mine
<DBO> its in universe
<bobslaede> oh...
<bimberi> multiverse (iirc)
<ompaul> apt-cache policy mplayer shows nothing
<jdmpike> does anyone know of free software that can make screen casts
<jdmpike> so you can record demos and such
<DBO> bimberi, multiverse, you are right
<jdmpike> to put on a website
<ompaul> mplayer is on the restricted formats web page
<linux_galore> jdmpike: slide shows ??
<bimberi> jdmpike: you could try istanbul
<bimberi> !info istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: (desktop session recorder), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.1-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 60 kB, Installed size: 324 kB
<dooglus> jdmpike: read this: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/ZwaX/05-05-18-xchatmovie.htm
<T``> hmm
<aLeSD> why I cannot see video with totem ?
<T``> why can't "open display" if i do a su - and login as root
<T``> i set the DISPLAY to :0.0
<T``> doesn't work
<T``> grrr
<moua> hi
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<T``> ooh
<T``> uh strange
<moua> does someone know something to convert .bin to .iso ?
<ompaul> no its been like this since the start
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell T`` about enter
<mjr> moua, bchunk
<T``> i logged in as single and had to change the pass so it will let me in
<T``> haha
<T``> damn
<lss> Hi, is there any easy-way (e.g. synaptic way) to install any client to soulseek?..
<moua> thanks mjr i will look at this
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<dooglus> T``: because "su -" means "become root, and use root's environment".  root's environment doesn't have the environment variable containing the magic word needed to talk to your X server.
<ompaul> T``,  ^^^^ two lines please note
<dooglus> T``: if you just "su" instead of "su -" then I think it will work
<dooglus> lss: try "nicotine"
<dooglus> !info nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: (graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0.8rc1-1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 291 kB, Installed size: 1488 kB
<lss> lss,  do i need to add an extra repository?
<bimberi> T``: you can run gui apps as root with 'gksudo foo'
<aLeSD> toem says me There were no decoders found to handle the stream
<lss> ops
<aLeSD> where could I find codecs ?
<gnomefreak> lss: enable universe for it
<dooglus> lss: you need to add 'universe' if you don't have it already.  see:
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell aLeSD -about codecs
<ompaul> !tell aLeSD about restricted
<lss> Thanks a lot.
<DBO> dooglus, you can of course fix that by defining $DISPLAY
* ompaul looks gnomefreak - you got me beat there :)
<dooglus> DBO: I don't think so - you also need the secret 'cookie' in $XAUTHORITY
<jdmpike> bimberi, istanbul looks like exactly what I want
<gnomefreak> ;) give me time ill slow down as i start drinking coffee
<visik7> ok cooked
<gnomefreak> ok now need to read on nicotine
<visik7> anyone want to test my debs of vim7 ?
<bobslaede> i got a problem with usbmount, apparently it doesnt understand that my usb disk (/dev/sda /dev/sda1) has a filesystem, and wont mount it. I created a symlink from /sbin/vol_id to /sbin/udev_volume_id, as udev_volume_id isnt there.
<dooglus> gnomefreak: it's a soulseek client written in Python.  Pretty easy to use, but last time I looked on the soulseek network it wasn't as busy as it used to be.  bittorrent seems to be the place to be these days.
<runa> hi i wrote the ubuntu dvd but it is not bootable
<runa> what did i miss
<bimberi> jdmpike: great, it was a bit "beta" when i last used it but hopefully it will work for you :)
<gnomefreak> whats soul-seek?
<ompaul> runa, you burn an image not a file
<dooglus> gnomefreak: it's a p2p network, primarily for music files, but also has other stuff
<lss> soulseek is a brilliant music network for sharing
<gnomefreak> ok so sortof like limewire or frostwire?
<runa> ompaul so i did i wright
<lss> gnomefreak,  No... it's not shit
<runa> right
<dooglus> lss: it can only download each file from one person at a time, and doesn't use any kind of hashing to verify downloads, does it?
<ompaul> runa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto and do it at a low speed
<lss> dooglus,  Wrong, you can donwload as many files as you want.
<lss> dooglus,  No hashing
<dooglus> lss: yes, but each file comes from a single user.
<ompaul> lss, I understand your excited, just a quick reminder it is a G rated channel, thanks :-)
<lss> dooglus,  yeah but it's community is huge
<lss> ompaul,  sorry, i'll say poo next time.
<Hso> hey ;)
<aLeSD> thanks it works
<FariSS> DBO dooglus , everyhting done successfuly thx guys
<FariSS> :))
<ompaul> lss, I would rather if you didn't say either
<dooglus> "STEP2: instead of s**t say poo as in bull poo, poo head and this poo is cold"
<Hso> Can someone help me install Firefox 1.5.0.3 ? It doesn't appear in Automatix or EasyUbuntu, so I need to do it manually.. but i'm not sure how >_<;;
<DBO> FariSS, sure, bad day for me, made several mistakes =P
<runa> ompaul i did i like this is it correct growisofs -Z /dev/hdc=ubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso -speed=4
<kbrooks> hso:
<Hso> yes?
<FariSS> DBO no bro , y are great and cool ;)
<kbrooks> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ompaul> dooglus, step three is I do /cs op #ubuntu ompaul
<Hso> !ff1.5
<Hso> nothing?
<Hso> oh, there it is :P
<FariSS> DBO i like linux from long time , and now im determined to learn it
<T``> hmm.. this wiki seems outdated to add universe and multiverse
<Hso> 9seconds ago.. so unhelpful _
<T``> i'm using 6.06
<DBO> FariSS, its easier to larn than windows
<Hso> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ompaul> runa, too much like work, try this fire up nautilus, right click on the image in the directory and choose Burn Image to Disk
<FariSS> DBO i hope so , many commands , but i like it , its like y speack with yr machine
<xiao>  make
<runa> i know i dont want to make another cd useless
<dooglus> FariSS: you've got the drppng vwls thng off pat.  you'll pck lnx up in no time
<RandolphCarter> somebody should fix the .bashrc file to check for 'xterm' instead of 'xterm-color' :/
<gnomefreak> T`: instead of the word breezy use the word dapper
<runa> thats why i am asking
<T`> so i selected Community maintained (Universe)
<gnomefreak> xiao: english please
<runa> ls
<Hso> whoa... anyone here understand chinese? lol
<T`> now i hit edit, and check mark, non-0free (multiverse)
<T`> too?
<ompaul> xiao,  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<gnomefreak> T`: yes i would
<RandolphCarter> wow, go ompaul
<T`> gnomefreak, oh.. so both are checkmarked?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: english lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<T`> gnomefreak, i also have another repo which says multiverse, ubunto 6.06 backports
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<DBO> bye good friend gnomefreak...
<dooglus> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese, please join #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<gnomefreak> not nice ;)
<T`> gnomefreak, i also have another repo which says multiverse, ubunto 6.06 backports
<bina> what is the program that asks you lots of questions about how you set up your ATI card (with flgrx) and sets up your Xorg config?
* ompaul whistles innocently
<gnomefreak> T`: no backports yet
<T`> okok
<FariSS> dooglus :s i didnt understand what y said :s:s:s:s:s
<DBO> he said you got this dropping vowels thing down really well (linux commands tend to be words without the vowels)
<Pimpshizzled> dooglus, what was that command again so i can edit my resolutions?
<dooglus> what's :s ?
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: I don't think that was me telling you that...
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: oh, you mean "sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list" - yes, that was me.
<Pimpshizzled> thats the 1 =D
<dooglus> Pimpshizzled: oh, you mean "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" - yes, that was me.
<dooglus> (missed an 's')
<jdmpike> does anyone in here use truecrypt?
<jdmpike> I had some problems mounting my truecrypt usb drive
<DBO> dooglus, call me niave, but how is he going to edit his resolution with the apt sources?
<DBO> s/niave/naive/
<T`> hmm damn.. the whole screen is really weird on my laptop
<jdmpike> dbo just evian backwards
<T`> the movie is very pixellized.. something wrong with my drivers i think
<DBO> jdmpike, how do you think I caught to error? =P
<lesshaste> anyone know a magic one-liner to strip all html tags from a file? It is driving me mad :)
<dooglus> DBO: heheh.  I told you it was late.
<octan> im trying to blacklist a modle "spca5xx"  i put it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but its still loading when i boot up
<dooglus> lesshaste: how about    sed 's/<[^<] *>//g' file | less
<Raovq> i used module-assitant, and it downloaded linux-(something) and now synaptic wants to install 600 updates
<Raovq> is that right?
<lesshaste> dooglus, does that deal with tags that go over several lines?
<dooglus> lesshaste: nope.
<octan> <lesshaste> why dont you ask in #bash
<lesshaste> dooglus, ok.. I have just discovered lynx -dump :))
<dooglus> lesshaste: for that you'd probably use a Perl script
<ompaul> Raovq, what version of Ubuntu have you got?
<Raovq> its breezy
<Raovq> whats the command to get the kenerl version>
<ompaul> Raovq,  that does not seem right
<octan> uname -r
<Samuli^> uname -r
<gnomefreak> Raovq: uname -r
<Samuli^> :P
<EnUm> helllo there
<octan> lol
<jdmpike> is there a Dapper 64 channel?
<ompaul> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<gnomefreak> jdmpike: #ubuntu+1
<Raovq> 2.6.12-10-386
<ompaul> jdmpike, thats as close as it gets
<gnomefreak> Raovq: thats breezy kernel
<EnUm> does anyone know a program for ubuntu that simulates or allows me to use a win nt,2000 or xp program?
<ompaul> Raovq, that is current
<T`> what do you guys use as -vo for mplayer in ubuntu? i dont have xv
<lesshaste> EnUm, wine
<Raovq> i had no updates needed before, now it wants many
<ompaul> EnUm, wine, cedega for games
<lesshaste> EnUm, or you can actually run the whole of windows in linux with qemu or vmware
<ompaul> Raovq,  it does not look right
<gnomefreak> vmware?
<lesshaste> yep
<Raovq> synaptic is saying that some upgrades require removal of some software
<gnomefreak> ompaul: you on dapper?
<Raovq> suggests i run apt-get dist-upgrade
<EnUm> how does qemu work?
<ompaul> Raovq, put the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<EnUm> does wine alo support win 2000,nt and xp?`
<lesshaste> EnUm, best to read their docs
<ompaul> gnomefreak, my notebook is running it here beside me this is 5.10
<Raovq> rightyo
<lesshaste> EnUm, wine lets you run apps
<lesshaste> EnUm, vmware and qemu actually run the whole of windows
<gnomefreak> ompaul: care to help in #ubuntu+1 they both got me stumped
<ompaul> if I can :-)
<EnUm> ok,i see.so i jut need to run a singel program,that needs win xp or 2000 support,so i try to use wine,right?
<Raovq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14119
<Raovq> ah, i see it now. i have a dapper resource in there
<Raovq> i added it to get ntfs write support sorted
<gnomefreak> EnUm: what program?
<T`> hmm
<T`> gl, and gl2 work ok.. but is this what you guys use to play with mplaer?
<Raovq> there we go, all sorted, only thre mysql updates to do now
<EnUm> i don't think,that u know the programm gnomefreak.it is called Gk1,a software for the university
<lesshaste> EnUm, look at the wine website. It has a database of apps that work/don't work
<gnomefreak> Raovq: thats not a good idea
<gnomefreak> Raovq: your sources list being mixed like that your just looking for trouble
<Reon> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Reon> kernel?
<_JuDgEn_> howdy
<gnomefreak> !headers
<ubotu> To install linux headers, open a console and type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<T`> anyone know how to see which package of mplayer is installed?
<T`> or any other apt package i guess.. in general
<EnUm> ok,thank u very much
<bbrazil> T`: dpkg -l packagename
<dooglus> lesshaste: this works on tags which span lines: perl -e '$_ = join("", <>); s/<[^<] *>//g; print;' file.htm
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy <packagename>
<lesshaste> dooglus, brilliant :) !
<DBO> lesshaste, you still looking to get rid of html tags?
<lesshaste> DBO, yep
<Reon> Help!
<Reon> What is the location of the directory of C header files for my kernel ???
<dooglus> does anyone know Perl?  I'd like to know how that should be done...
<Reon> trying to install vmserver and it wants to compile something
<DBO> lesshaste, (make a backup of your file first) "sed -e 's/<.*>//' -i /path/to/file"
<Reon> vmmon
<DBO> lesshaste, that will erase all the html tags (or anything inside <these> for that matter)
<Pimpshizzled> hey folks, i got the nvidia drivers working.. lol, no better resolutions tho, gonna have a sniff though the forums methinks
<dooglus> DBO: he wants to be able to remove tags which span lines too though
<_JuDgEn_> how do i get fglrx to work with both videooverlay and opengloverlay?
<dooglus> DBO: sed only works on individual lines, right?
<DBO> lesshaste, "sed -e 's/<.*>//g' -i /path/to/file"
<lesshaste> the problem is that lynx - dump file|wc -w and    perl -e '$_ = join("", <>); s/<[^<] *>//g; print;' file |wc -w give different answers :(
<DBO> dooglus, eh... that will kill lots of them...
<dooglus> DBO: another problem, it will delete the whole of "<BR>blah<BR>", whereas he wants to keep the 'blah' bit
<lesshaste>  lynx -dump
<DBO> dooglus, let me test that...
<same3r> any package to extract uharc ??
<dooglus> lesshaste: my perl script will turn "a<BR>b" into "ab" - a single word.  lynx will put them on separate lines.
<dooglus> lesshaste: how about this: perl -e '$_ = join("", <>); s/<[^<] *>/ /g; print;' file.htm
<DBO> dooglus, yeah, you are right, that kills too much...
<dooglus> lesshaste: it replaces tags with spaces - you'll end up with a bigger word count, but now maybe too big.
<dooglus> DBO: sed 's/<[^>] *>//g' is better
<dooglus> DBO: instead of '.' inside the <>, it only accepts non-> characters
<Reon> where are the c header files stored ???
<dooglus> Reon: /usr/src/kernel-headers*/
<dooglus> Reon: you'll need to install package 'kernel-headers'
<duda> hello all! im on the dapper ubuntu, and the easyubuntu doesnt seems to work. it claims about some broke packages, how can i put it to work?
<gnomefreak> Reon: i told you already
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Reon -about headers
<Reon> dooglus, thanks. Hopefully i can get vmserver going
<duda> i changed the apt-sources from br to us, and it found a other packages do update
<FariSS> dooglus is there any better ubuntu guide bro ??
<gnomefreak> duda: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<duda> oops, sorry :)
<DBO> dooglus, once again I prove a retarded monkey =)
<dooglus> DBO: heh.  but you're learning stuff, right?  so that's a good thing :)
<FariSS> gnomefreak i got one from the website , but dooglus told me it was junk , any updated one ?
<Reon> gnomefreak, thx, did not see the tab popup. Funny thing is I did that from the cli and it isntalled nothing. Now i'm doing it via adept
<dooglus> FariSS: I was confused.  I was getting automatix mixed up with easy ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> FariSS: no the best one i know of is help.ubuntu.com
<dooglus> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<gnomefreak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<Reon> ubotu, thx
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Reon
<FariSS> ok thx guys
<dooglus> ubotu is a bot.  he does't make a lot of sense if you try talking to him in english
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, dooglus
<dooglus> see?
<Reon> dooglus, lol, he should just be called bot then
<lovely_iMac> Hi, is there by chance anyone who runs an iMac g3 and can provide a xorg.conf or a modeline for the builtin CRT? It's running fine so far at 1024x768x24 at 75Hz, but the image is just a tick to wide :-( I tried xvidtune, but that didn't help.
<FariSS> huh
<FariSS> why i cannot listen my MP3
<FariSS> :s
<bimberi> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<FariSS> ok thx
<bobslaede> usbmount documentation anyone?
<Smacky_Wolf> Rawr, can someone possibly tell me how to use GCC3.4 instead of 4?
<bobslaede> Smacky_Wolf: i think /usr/bin/gcc is a link to the version in use
<bobslaede> Smacky_Wolf: so just change the symlink to the correct version
<Smacky_Wolf> Excellent. =3
<Smacky_Wolf> Thanks
<gnomefreak> its exportCC=3.4 or something liket hat i cant remember off hand you can try man gcc
<outlawcrook> ok so i tried to get my display right now i can log into ubuntu now
<outlawcrook> what can i do to get back in
<outlawcrook> beside a reinstall
<Smacky_Wolf> Also, anyone have a clue why sometimes my gnome-terminal jut won't load and needs a restartt?
<gnomefreak> outlawcrook: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> outlawcrook: make sure everything is correct
<Samuli^> outlaw crook, or copy xorg.conf.datehere over xorg.conf
<tuxmaniac> Guys!
<outlawcrook> k thanks i will go and try that
<bobslaede> usbmount documentation
<liyuan> I have Ubuntu 5.10, is good OS
<Netto> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Netto> !javadebs
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Netto -about msg the bot
<same3r> did any one know how to extract uha formate ??
<sstchur> anyone know how I can get the volume control on my keyboard to work under xfce?  When I used to used Ubuntu (as opposed to XUbuntu) it worked fine.  Anyone know what it is specifically that makes it work?
<marcie> I've got a wierd problem...i don't want to have to reload Ubuntu...but it is annoying as hell...my extra screen choices (boxes at the bottom) have disapeared. Anyone know how to get them back (i find it indespensible in getting stuff done)
<tuxmaniac> Hi all.. Somehow my brains did not work while installing Dapper. IWhen it asked for whether the system clock is set to UTC I pressed Yes. Now everytime I login it is showing 5.5 hours ahead as my time zone is Asia/Calcutta!!! How do I rectify this problem ?? :((
<Smacky_Wolf> bobslaede, sudo rmmod ehci_hcd
<marcie> i got a warning saying it had turned off and press this to reload...but it didn't and signing off and in again didn't work
<protocol1> i hate when my mother drinks
<bobslaede> Smacky_Wolf: nope, did that already, new problem now
<mheath> marcie: If you right click on it, do you get a menu?
<Smacky_Wolf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUSBStorage?highlight=%28usb%29
<protocol1> woops wrong channel
<marcie> mheath: right click on what?
<mheath> marcie, on the workspace selector.
<bobslaede> Smacky_Wolf: not the problem
<bobslaede> Smacky_Wolf: usbmount[22542] : /dev/sda1 does not contain a filesystem or disklabel
* Smacky_Wolf only knows what the wiki tells him. sorry :(
<marcie> Uhm i get a message about panels...is that the right word for them?
<Smacky_Wolf> ahhh
<ompaul> tuxmaniac, go to the clock on the top right hand side of the screen, and right click and adjust
<Smacky_Wolf> It sounds as if your disk is messed.
<bobslaede> Smacky_Wolf: it aint
<marcie> such as "add to panel"
<marcie> There are no actual squares left there to click on
<bobslaede> Smacky_Wolf: i can mount it manually, but i dont want to
<ompaul> tuxmaniac, be aware if you dual boot then that other thing does not know how to deal with time correctly it is in fact as we always suspected broken
<bobslaede> Smacky_Wolf: the problem is that, usbmount looks for /sbin/udev_volume_id which is now /sbin/vol_id
<Smacky_Wolf> Did you do an expert install, bobslaede ?
<graveson> what is gnomefiles website all about and is it supported to install any software from there
<bobslaede> Smacky_Wolf: nope, just regular install, server
<crazy_penguin> could someone tell the name of a command used to take a screen shot from a terminal window under gnome
<tarzeau> crazy_penguin: scrot peng.png
<bbrazil> crazy_penguin: xwd
<crazy_penguin> thx guys
<bobslaede> Smacky_Wolf: i symlinked vol_id to udev_volume_id, but they dont behave the same way
<marcie> i do get icons...is workspace switcher the right one? It looks a bit different but...it could be
<Smacky_Wolf> bobslaede, sorry, but I'm till a nublet at this.
<tuxmaniac> ompaul: Heh.. I did that.. But the next time I login it is reverting back to that +5.5
<bobslaede> Smacky_Wolf: thanks tho
<ompaul> tuxmaniac, are you using windows?
<ompaul> tuxmaniac, on that machine ever?
<Smacky_Wolf> np, bobslaede , I try to help when I can =/
<bersace> hello
<bersace> i'm trying to create a usplash image
<bersace> but i got the black screen
<tuxmaniac> heh.. 1.5 years back I used!!
<tuxmaniac> ompaul: ^^
<bersace> how to properly build the .so ?
<bersace> Where are bogl errors ?
<dooglus> tuxmaniac: edit /etc/default/rcS - change the value of UTC
<marcie> ah workspace switcher WORKED
<marcie> (didn't look the same)
<mwe> bersace: I don't think you should build a .so
<ompaul> tuxmaniac, okay well all I can say is that you should save it with that and it should work and use ntpdate, it could be that the battery on the motherboard is gone and is not holding the clock time correctly
<dooglus> crazy_penguin: I use this alias:  snap is aliased to `snap=~/Documents/Screenshots/$(date +%Y-%m-%d--%H-%M-%S).png; cd ~/Documents/Screenshots; import -window root $snap; echo $snap; gqview $snap'
<dooglus> crazy_penguin: but you can just use the 'import' command if you want
<sladen> bersace: did you rebuild your  initramfs?
<bersace> yes
<crazy_penguin> thx dooglus
<marcie> when i upgraded thunderbird it lost it's symbolic link...would reworking the installation front to end (and deleted files it put in) help...i need to start it from the command line (part of what is causing problems i think)
<bersace> as said in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<dooglus> crazy_penguin: 'import' is a part of 'imagemagick'
<T`> for some reason, my xfce started thru gdm has lesser resolution than when i start with startx from login prompty
<T`> anyone know why this might happen?
<mwe> T`: that's odd
<marcie> just putting in the symbolic link in prefered applications doesn't help
<T`> mwe, heh yea
<mwe> T`: I should be the same
<dooglus> T`: what happens if you run 'startxfce4' to start it, instead of 'startx'?
<T`> its definetely not
<T`> ok
<dooglus> T`: actually, what do you see if you run:    grep '^Exec=' /usr/share/xsessions/xfce4.desktop
<T`> dooglus, yes, when i do startxfce4, i get better resolution
<T`> i mean samy as startx
<FariSS> i cant find totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<T`> gdm somehow screws up things
<T`> ok lemme see
<FariSS> when i try to install it
<marcie> neither could i FariSS...i looked yesterday...anybody know where it is?
<FariSS> sudo apt-get install totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<FariSS> when i type this
<dooglus> !info totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<T`> dooglus, yes i see startxfce4 there
<FariSS> E: Couldn't find package totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<FariSS> !info totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<mwe> FariSS: enable universe
<FariSS> ubotu Package 'totem-xine-firefox-plugin' does not exist.
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, FariSS
<FariSS>  Package 'totem-xine-firefox-plugin' does not exist.
<FariSS> MWE i did
<dooglus> FariSS: totem-xine-firefox-plugin is only in dapper (and breezy-backports)
<gnomefreak> FariSS: install totem-xine
<mwe> FariSS: did you sudo apt-get update afterwards?
<marcie> Fariss have you upgraded thunderbird as well?
<dooglus> FariSS: I guess you didn't enable breezy-backports, right?
<FariSS> dooglus i did all steps that told me DBA
<FariSS> :s
<FariSS> how to do that ??
<FariSS> :s
<dooglus> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<T`> dooglus, mwe, any ideas on my prob?
<dooglus> T`: your XFCE4 resolution problem?
<siccness> Anyone know how to get menubar back on terminal?
<fyrestrtr> how do I restrict ssh server to only listen on eth0, not on both ethernet cards?
<dooglus> siccness: right-click, show menubar
<siccness> Not there
<Samuli^> what dooglus said.
<Samuli^> it's there :)
<siccness> Bah, it is too.
<satlan32> hi
<dooglus> siccness: right-click on the vast expanse of space, not on the edges somewhere
<siccness> I was clicking up the top (where it has the title)
<siccness> Heh, thanks dooglus/Samuli^
<Samuli^> siccness, I knew.
<satlan32> how do i change the default password for root after new install
<bobslaede> allright then, any alternatives to using usbmount to automount my usbdisks? I cant find anything about usbmount anywhere, no documentation
<satlan32> and how do i login using root
<satlan32> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there? anybody know how to play a movie inside the desktop using mplayer?
<Hobbsee> !+root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<dooglus> siccness: the title is put there by the window manager, same as for any other window - that's now really part of the terminal at all, it's just window-manager decoration
<siccness> Ahh fair enough
<dooglus> Tallia1Kubuntu: like on the wallpaper?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<siccness> Ok, here's a challenge, is it possible to remove the borders? :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dooglus: perfectly
<siccness> So it's 100% transparent.
<cth23> hi
<dooglus> siccness: not if you're using GNOME's metacity window manager, I don't think.  but there are other window managers which don't add borders, or only add them on some sides
<dooglus> siccness: but then, how would you move the windows around?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dooglus: any idea?
<siccness> dooglus, I just want to be able to make it have the text against my wallpaper
<siccness> so it looks geekish in screenshots
<dooglus> Tallia1Kubuntu: no, I don't know if it can do that.
<siccness> :) So I'll have a look at other window managers
<FariSS> how to know if i got  Hoary Hedgehog or Breezy Badger ?
<Samuli^> siccness, there's ways with metacity too.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> siccness: xgl?
<dooglus> siccness: oh, I see.  you can tell the terminal to be transparent:  edit -> current profile -> effects -> transparent background -> none
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<T`> dooglus, yea
<Samuli^> siccnes, search in the ubuntuforums.org
<dooglus> siccness: (assuming you're talking about gnome-terminal, that is)
<FariSS> how to know if i got  Hoary Hedgehog or Breezy Badger ?
<dooglus> FariSS: type "lsb_release -d"
<Samuli^> siccness, nevermind. Here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36811&highlight=howto+terminal+wallpaper
<siccness> Oh, sorry for late response. Cat was jumping on me :|
<siccness> Thanks Samuli^ , and you too dooglus.
<ferronica> hi guys
<ferronica> what is GnomeMeeting???
<ferronica> Any one help to find out
<ferronica> ubotu: gnomemeeting
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ferronica
<satlan32> what is the default root password?
<ferronica> ubotu: gnome meeting
<ubotu> ferronica: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crazy_penguin> ferronica: it's something similar to netmeeting from windows
<njan> satlan32, there is none
<fyrestrtr> clear
<satlan32> i run "sudo passwd root" and it as for a password
<ferronica> OH
<njan> ferronica, it's an h.323 compatible videoconferencing and VOIP/IP-Telephony application
<Pimpshizzled> dooglus, i have just got my resolutions right
<gnomefreak> satlan32: please dont advise people to enable root
<satlan32> ok
<satlan32> but i need it for my work
<njan> satlan32, the root user is disabled in ubuntu by default.
<octan> hmm i have not the module in /etc/modules. i have added skip spca5xx to /etc/discover.conf and spca5xx to /etc/hotplug/blacklist . but it still loads, how can i get it blacklisted
<njan> satlan32, the recommended method of administration is to use sudo as a regular user.
<dooglus> satlan32: sudo is asking for your own password, not roots
<Roots> Yeah, I'm not giving you my password satlan32
<octan> lol
<the_beginner> is that why i can't be root straight off ?
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ferronica> crazy_penguin: Do u know any other linux OS like ubuntu which provide free shipping????
<satlan32> thanks
<ompaul> the_beginner, it is not how ubuntu is made
<dgr> http://2enigmatik4u.com/v2/index.php?p=40&u=15019
<crazy_penguin> no
<crazy_penguin> ferronica: no
<dooglus> the_beginner: that's one of the reasons - you don't know root's password.  but even if you did, gdm still wouldn't let you log in to GNOME as root unless you change its config
<ferronica> crazy_penguin: what NO!
<octan> the_beginner if you wanna be a root. boot a live cd and chroot to your install and run passwd
<octan> :) then edit sudousers
<dooglus> octan: that's a bit extreme!  'sudo passwd' is all you need to do.
<crazy_penguin> ferronica: i don't know other distro that has free shipping
<gnomefreak> ferronica: ubuntu is the only linux distro that ships for free
<octan> dooglus yea i know :P.
<ompaul> the_beginner, tell you what read that page that was on the screen, then choose
<gnomefreak> ferronica: thats one of the things that sets ubuntu from the rest
<ferronica> gnomefreak: ok, DO u help me to explian what is KDE, Gnome all these stuffff
<ompaul> the_beginner,  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo  that page
<octan> however does anyone know how to blacklist a module from loading?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: gnome and kde are desktop enviornments
<gnomefreak> ferronica: i dont understand what about them you want to know
* gnomefreak is installing kubuntu as we speak :(
<ferronica> gnomefreak: Deskenvironment means graphics interface???
<ompaul> octan, I have not looked in this:  /usr/share/pmi/blacklist-modules.sh
<gnomefreak> ferronica: yes
<gnomefreak> ferronica: think of it as same things as windows desktop
<ferronica> gnomefreak: what is KDE, i never heared abot it
<gnomefreak> same concept atleast
<andel7> asfkj
<gnomefreak> KDE stands for K-desktop enviornment
<Smacky_Wolf> Has anyone here ever tried Cedega with 64bit Ubuntu?
<Smacky_Wolf> !kde
<ubotu> kde is probably A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<dooglus> the K used to stand for 'Kool', believe it or not :)
<andel7> exit
<mwe> dooglus: I don' think the k has an official meaning
<gnomefreak> mwe: it no longer does correct
<dooglus> mwe: see the original announcement of the project: http://www.kde.org/announcements/announcement.php
* gnomefreak always thought the K stood for something else but shhhhh
<mwe> dooglus: I don't think that still applies. I could be wrong though
<waddletron2k> Is win32codecs installable from Synaptic?
<Smacky_Wolf> It's like xwin. What does the x mean?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell waddletron2k about w32codecs
<waddletron2k> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> waddletron2k: its a simple wget command
<gnomefreak> than dpkg -i
<waddletron2k> awesome
<waddletron2k> cal, I got it :)
<cal> oh?  :)
<waddletron2k> si ;-)
<Mitsurugi> I can't get my network card and modem to work at the same time
<octan> ompaul i looked at that script
<octan> if [ ! -d $BLACKLISTDIR ]  BLACKLISTDIR  is not defined
<Mazingaro> Mitsurugi: same irq for modem and network card
<Mitsurugi> how can I change it?
<Minty> newbie question, am trying to see my reseau, but the 'keyring' am running french version so not sur whats it called keeps asking me for a password, but whatever i type in doent work, any ideas ??
<dooglus> octan: "! -d" means "is not an existing directory"
<Mitsurugi> modem is serial and NIC is PCI if that helps any
<octan> <dooglus> right :)
<Mazingaro> Mitsurugi: in fact, maybe network card has got same irq of serial port
<Mitsurugi> how do i change that?
<Mazingaro> from BIOS
<Mitsurugi> oh boy
<Mitsurugi> alright
* Smacky_Wolf is resarting, brb
<Mitsurugi> do you think using the other serial port might fix it?
<Mazingaro> mmmh
<dooglus> octan: man bash | grep -A1 -- -d.file
<Mazingaro> Mitsurugi: no
<octan> dooglus no need
<Mitsurugi> here a noobie question: whats a IRQ ?
<Mazingaro> try to remove all settings in the reserve IRQ BIOS
<njan> Mitsurugi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRQ
<Mazingaro> Mitsurugi: Interrupt ReQuest
<dooglus> what a rubbish acronym!
<Mazingaro> Mitsurugi: means that a peripheral may ask to the cpu to achieve some other work, while it was doing other
<Mazingaro> cpu suspends other works and "serve" the IRQ request
<Mitsurugi> I see
<Mazingaro> after that it returns to normal tasks
<Mitsurugi> will the BIOs have other IRQs ready or do i have to do it myself?
<FeestBijtje> Finaly after 2 hours non-stop working!!! its complete now its chill out and F*CK ive forgot the music
<Mazingaro> Mitsurugi: maybe BIOS force some IRQ to be assigned to particular device, such as serial port or pci slots
<Mazingaro> linux kernel could remap them or could not (on some mb)
<dooglus> I just 'apt-get update'd my debian partition and instead of downloading the whole Package and Release files, it downloaded a bunch of tiny 'pdiff' files, making it much quicker.  Nice feature, and one I guess we'll be seeing in the Eft pretty soon?
<Pimpshizzled> googlus, does linux only have 1 sound channel?
<MenZa> Pimpshizzled: No.
<g0dchild> is there a way to start knemo when gnome starts up?
<MenZa> g0dchild: System -> Preferences -> Session -> Startup
<MenZa> Add your applications there
<tarzeau> g0dchild: you mean, why does gnome start up so slowly?
<Pimpshizzled> MenZa, i only seem to get one sound channel, only one thing playing at a time, despite my sound drivers in place
<g0dchild> MenZa, yeah- i know about sessions- but as it happens, knemo is a service and i cant run it from Cmd line like other apps
<FariSS> dooglus i dont know how to write some caracters needed on some linux commands with my laptop , is there a place for commands shortcut or tabs ??
<Smacky_Wolf> I WIN! MY VIDEO NOW WORKS CORRECTLY! :D
<g0dchild> tarzeau, no- all i need is a network usage/stats monitor
<tarzeau> g0dchild: like iptraf?
<tarzeau> g0dchild: you could start one using @reboot in your cron, inside screen
<tarzeau> g0dchild: you'd need to configure sudo for this
<FariSS> anyone know how to write some caracters needed on some linux commands with my laptop , is there a place for commands shortcut or tabs ??
<FariSS> ???
<FariSS> ):
<cal> In attempting to install Windows Codecs as following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba  , i get the following error msg http://rafb.net/paste/results/yCtFpy86.html .  any workaround?
<syahir> anyone can help me?I have problem with audio/sound
<dooglus> FariSS: 'tabs'?
<Mitsurugi> what kind of sound card is it?
<g0dchild> i wouldnt know- didnt try that yet...and cron is kinda unfamiliar territory although I am willing to try if i can find any help/guide about it on a website
<MenZa> Pimpshizzled: Umm... ALSA/ESD?
<minimec> Hi folks. I really need your help with dpkg. Yesterday I installed the mldonkey-server package which failed because of a dpkg --configure problem. Now everytime I use apt-get, dpkg or aptitude, first I have that dpkg --configure mldonkey-server sequence again, wich obviously fails again. How can remove that sequence, or how can I remove or purge that broken package. I tell you.. I tried a lot...
<Smacky_Wolf> !nforce
<ubotu> Smacky_Wolf: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<spikeb> minimec: apt-get -f install
<FariSS> dooglus yes on keyboard , for example writing some commands, i cant find the caracters on my keyboard
<syahir> anyone can help me?I have problem with audio/sound
<Pimpshizzled> MenZa, im not sure mate, first day on ubuntu
<MenZa> Ah, right--welcome.-
<MenZa> I had a similar problem with Gaim
<dooglus> FariSS: is 'gok' any use?
<MenZa> Pimpshizzled: I'll look it up on Malone, wait a second
<FariSS> dooglus whats that ?
<syahir> anyone can help me?I have problem with audio/sound
<minimec> spikeb: Tried that too. No fucking way... I am getting pissed...
<cal> In attempting to install Windows Codecs as following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba  , i get the following error msg http://rafb.net/paste/results/yCtFpy86.html .  any workaround?
<CarlFK> how do I install a dapper only package (http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/git-core) on a breezy box?
<dooglus> FariSS: it's the GNOME Onscreen Keyboard
<syahir> anyone can help me?I have problem with audio/sound
<FariSS> dooglus i mean special caracters needed on some commands , i dont know how to write them from my keyboard
<MenZa> Umm, it was deleted, Pimpshizzled.
<minimec> CarlFK: Go to packages.ubuntu.com, download the package you want, then sudo dpkg -i your-package.
<Unenvarjo> syah, we read you all right. What seems to be the problem?
<FariSS> ):
<dooglus> FariSS: what kind of special characters?  like '|' and '`'?
<FariSS> yes
<FariSS> :))
<CarlFK> minimec: thanks
<FariSS> the first
<MenZa> I don't remember how it was fixed, but you need to set all your applications to play EITHER ALSA or ESD.
<minimec> CarlFK: np
<FariSS> '|'
<dooglus> FariSS: I'm wondering if 'gok' would display a 'proper' keyboard onscreen so you can click on the '|' key with your mouse.
<FariSS> :s
<syahir> the sound doesn't exist
<dooglus> FariSS: or, you could save that '|' you just copied into a file.
<FariSS> dooglus no its not
<syahir> maybe problem with motherboard
<FariSS> lol
<Unenvarjo> syah, integrated sound card?
<syahir> or hardware support
<FariSS> dooglus how y write it ?
<FariSS> dooglus using wich tabs ?
<dooglus> FariSS: or put it into your .bashrc, like:   pipe='|'
<syahir> integrated sound card?
<syahir> i'm not using sound card
<xct> Need help abt XGL install
<FariSS> ok dooglus thx
<dooglus> FariSS: then you can type $pipe instead of '|'
<Unenvarjo> well, I'm off towards home ->
<FariSS> dooglus thx bro
<FariSS> :))
<hostix> Hey
<CarlFK> minimec: I found the source, git-core_1.1.3.orig.tar.gz - is there a .deb somewhere?
<xct> need source XGL !
<Smacky_Wolf> Hrm, I'm also having a sound problem. The correct drivers are now compiled (it's a builtin NFORCE chip) yet it still won't work
<minimec> spikeb: CarlFK You should have a deb for all plattforms supported by Ubuntu dapper
<paco_> comment sa marche linux
<hostix> !google git-core filetype:deb
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hostix
<emile> when i enable xgl (wiki) i get an error message i915 kernel module version is 1.1.0 version 1.4 or greater is needed and no xgl. Can someone help me please?
<FariSS> dooglus still now support for webcam with msn ??
<paco_> who put sound with linux
<dooglus> FariSS: I heard that 'amsn' supports webcam, but didn't try it.
<FariSS> dooglus where to get it ?
<minimec> CarlFK: This is the i386 deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fg%2Fgit-core%2Fgit-core_1.1.3-1ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=3637be97bea6af57f6f58e9318a7c0ee&arch=i386&type=main
<dooglus> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<tuxmaniac> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<Minty> "The application 'File manager' (/usr/bin/nautilus) wants access
<Minty> to the default keyring, but it is locked, anyone tell me how to get rid of this problem ??
<dooglus> FariSS: enable universe, and search for 'amsn' in synaptic (the same way you get any of the other ubuntu packages)
<CarlFK> minimec: where did you find that?
<Reon> I need help. having problems installing VMWare Server. Pastebin-  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14121
<tuxmaniac> ubotu: !!!
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tuxmaniac
<kane__> hi everybody...
<Smacky_Wolf> Anyone have experiance using nforce sound?
<FariSS> dooglus ok thx
<minimec> CarlFK: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/git-core
<dooglus> is there a command which will tell me how 'big' each package I've got installed is?  I'm running out of space on / and would like to see which packages are taking the most space so I can consider removing them.
<Boglizk> I recently copied movies from my Win (NTFS) Partition to my Linux one, now the picture doesn't work when played on Windows.
<hostix> i am trying to get sound support but in every attempt i have failed, my sound card is a Realtek built in a Asus P51RD-W motherboard i have gotten a driver from asus but when i try compile then i get http://pastebin.com/720609 if you need more info please ask
<EnUm> hello again.wine doesn't work with my ubuntu.is there any oter progam to run win 2000 applications on ubuntu?
<CarlFK> minimec: oh!  never noticed that the arch was a link - thanks
<minimec> CarlFK: ;)
<dooglus> !cedega
<_JuDgEn_> gaah why cant i get opengl to work!!! im going insane
<kane__> EnUm, yes try cross office... however it's not free... :(
<EnUm> cross office
<Smacky_Wolf> hostix, asus just give you ALSA
<EnUm> ok
<FariSS> dooglus done ;)
<Smacky_Wolf> hostix, the actual drivers are hidden somewhere else
<FariSS> dooglus but where to find camera driver :s
<kane__> EnUm, sorry I meant crossOver
<Smacky_Wolf> Ubuntu comes pre-installed with a newer alsa, at least than they gave me ( I have an AXN something) hostix
<lsuactiafner> whats the command to make dpkg reconfigure xorg, and the apt-get to reinstall xorg?
<EnUm> are there any other "free" available progams
<EnUm> ?
<alainlucas> how can I download the image 0960.gif which is at http://www.kangxizidian.com/kangxi/ using wget ? (It's readable with firefox, but not downloadable with "wget http://www.kangxizidian.com/kangxi/0960.gif")
<kane__> EnUm, I don't know of anything else... maybe cedega... but it's for games...
<byLeal> opengl is not working in dapper with i810.
<kane__> EnUm, what exactly do you need to run?
<EnUm> hmm...it is an progam,not a game
<EnUm> lesshaste:didn't u had an idea?
<hostix> Smacky_Wolf, what can i do?
<hostix> to get sound
<kane__> EnUm, isn't there an equivalent in ubuntu...??
<EnUm> no
<lsuactiafner> how do force apt-get to reinstall xorg-common?
<kane__> EnUm, what is the name of this program??
<Smacky_Wolf> hostix, what was your device and chipset once more?
<EnUm> GK1 it is an university progam,a special one
<gnomefreak> lsuactiafner: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg-common
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<kane__> EnUm, oh, I see...
<hostix> Realtek ALC861 on ASUS P5RD1-V
<martin> #ubuntu-es
<Smacky_Wolf> hostix, thanks, give me a sec
<archville> One question.
<Infernall-Work> hey guys, im trying to get a pcmcia wifi adapter to work, but it is not being detected.
<njal> anyone know anything about ndiswrapper?
<archville> Any way to enable direct rendering (dri) under XGL/Compiz for a nvidia card ?
<gnomefreak> njal: ask your question and if someone knows they will answer you
<archville> It runs smooth but i can't play opengl games.
<gnomefreak> archville: see #ubuntu-xgl please
<Infernall-Work> This card does not show up at all with lspci, and i've restarted pcmcia too.  The LED on the wifi card is on.
<FariSS> dooglus is it normal that my police be small , when i open a text or pdf file , i cannot read the writed text its bad quality view:s
<njal> i have a d-link dwl-g122 D1 usb network adaptor i need to get working
<archville> gnomefreak, i tried yesterday, but didn't got any answers.
<gnomefreak> archville: im sorry but that channel has the people that deal with it this channel is hoary/breezy support
<FariSS> is it normal that my police be small , when i open a text or pdf file , i cannot read the writed text its bad quality view:s
<FariSS> :s
<archville> gnomefreak, ok, thank you anyway. :)
<dooglus> FariSS: you have small police?
<benoy> hi all, was wondering if firefox works well for everyone here in ubuntu?
<Minty> is there a way not to have nautilus keyring ask for passwords, without uninstalling it ??
<dooglus> FariSS: ours are generally quite chubby
<archville> For me works perfectly.
<archville> (firefox)
<Smacky_Wolf> hostix, i have no idea =.
<benoy> I am using firefox but on certain websites like www.toyota.com, I can't see some of the pictures
<archville> I've installed the mozilla.org version.
<hostix> Smacky_Wolf, okay, thanks anyway
<benoy> Did you have to install anything else seprately?
<Smacky_Wolf> hostix, look on your drivers CD. Asus are nice to Linux people. I had the sound drivers lumped in with the NIC drivers
<FariSS> dooglus nothing to do to resolve that ?
<dooglus> FariSS: I think you might have the wrong word there.  "police" are the angry men in uniform who go around hitting people with sticks.
<archville> benoy, do you have flash plugin installed ?
<archville> toyota site needs it.
<benoy> I think so
<benoy> is there a way to check?
<hostix> Smacky_Wolf, k
<Smacky_Wolf> hostix, it may be called NFORCE or some such
<Smacky_Wolf> Which comes to MY problem. I have the correct drivers compiled and installed, yet my soundcard is till not found. Anyone have any ideas? It's part of an NVIDIA chipsetted board
<nox-Hand> Hey
<strafe> in my /usr/src/ directory i have 2 directories linux-headers-2.6.12-10 and linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386, do i need both of these and if not how do i find out the directory that is not being used?
<archville> benoy, check it with other flash sites.
<Pimpshizzled> smacky, mines a Nforce board too
<Pimpshizzled> i got the graphics, network, everything spot on
<Pimpshizzled> other than the sound now
<Pimpshizzled> lol
<minimec> Sorry but I have to ask you again. I have a half-configured package (mldonkey-server) on dapper. I want to remove that package. Whatever I try... that fails. Please... please... what force option of dpkg can I use to purge this fucking donkey package.
<martin> #ubuntu-es
<nox-Hand> How would I go about changing the boot screen thing? (( the Ubuntu image when I boot ))  - okay, admitted, I am on Kubuntu, but it works the same, so meh. How would I change that to an own image or something?
<njal> D-Link DWL-G122 D1 Ndiswrapper?
<Smacky_Wolf> Pimpshizzled, XD It sucks. I was so proud when I first saw the Nvidia logo
<strafe> uname -a shows 2.6.12-10-386
<Smacky_Wolf> Pimpshizzled, are you a 64bit man, too?
<Pimpshizzled> Smacky_Wolf, Lol nah, im 32bit :o i wouldnt even know where to start with 64, i only started with ubuntu literally today
<benoy> I just tried to reinstall the flash plugin and I get the following error:        Reading package lists... Done
<benoy> Building dependency tree... Done
<benoy> flashplayer-mozilla is already the newest version.
<benoy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<benoy> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://koti.mbnet.fi breezy/ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/koti.mbnet.fi_%7eots_ubuntu_breezy_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<benoy> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://theli.free.fr ./ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/theli.free.fr_packages_breezy_._Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<benoy> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Smacky_Wolf> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<gavcos> minimec, apt-get remove --purge mldonkey-server
<Pimpshizzled> ty smacky ;)
<gnomefreak> benoy: no pasting
<benoy> oh, sorry
<benoy> I did not know
<Smacky_Wolf> Pimpshizzled, you had an easier time than me XD 64bit Ubuntu isn't quite as ready as 32 XD
<dooglus> lesshaste: check out 'html2text'
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell benoy -about pastebin
<lsuactiafner> how do i enable xinerama, or something similar, with ATI?
<dooglus> !info html2text
<ubotu> html2text: (An advanced HTML to text converter), section web, is optional. Version: 1.3.2a-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 92 kB, Installed size: 304 kB
<lsuactiafner> i have one LCD and one CRT
<lsuactiafner> want to use both screens as part of a desktop as in windows
<njal> does anyone know how to use NDiswrapper? As i seem to have not gotten it working
<gnomefreak> !ndiswrapper
<Pimpshizzled> Smacky_Wolf, trust me :P i still dont know what im doing, i dont even know how to set XMMS as my default mp3 player
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<minimec> gavcos: That was the first thing I tried, as you can imageine. It is not so easy man ;)
<gnomefreak> njal: go there ^^^
<njal> gnomefreak: thanks
<Smacky_Wolf> Pimpshizzled, heh, I'm still a n00b, by all standards. I just play a lot, and sometimes things work
<lsuactiafner> how would i limit the speed @ which apt-get downloads?
<gavcos> minimec, have you tried to run apt-get with the -f (fix-broken) option?
<benoy> Does anyone know where I can fine the latest sources.list file for breezy?
<gnomefreak> Smacky_Wolf: best way to learn is to play with it till it breaks
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<lsuactiafner> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Pimpshizzled> Smacky_Wolf, how long you been using ubuntu?
<Smacky_Wolf> gnomefreak, I can't break Ubuntu very easily. At least when I have I have fixed it
<Smacky_Wolf> Pimpshizzled, about 6 months
* gnomefreak breaks ubutnu all the time
<roob> Hello! I got one question: if I install the current version of Ubuntu, can I easily upgrade when the new release comes out in June?
<lsuactiafner> roob : yeh.
<gnomefreak> roob: yes
<spikeb> yup roob
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<protocol1> does anyone know why my mplayer plugin is choppy on some streams
<Smacky_Wolf> gnomefreak,  but you fix it without a reinstall, right?
<gnomefreak> !+upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<gnomefreak> Smacky_Wolf: yes
<roob> spike: (and others). Cool. Something like apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Smacky_Wolf> gnomefreak, exactly
<Smacky_Wolf> =3
<Pimpshizzled> Smacky_wolf, hehe, not a quick learning curve this linux business tho is it?, i figured windows out in 10 minutes when i was 12
<minimec> gavcos: Jep. The problem is the fallowing. There is an error in the config file of the package. So the package can't be configured.
<protocol1> and is there an easy way to fix it?
<gnomefreak> Smacky_Wolf: depending on whats wrong and how far the devel version is along
<roob> Thanks alot, my upgrade questions have been answered :)
<Smacky_Wolf> Pimpshizzled, sometimes it's hard, often you are having the same problems as a lot of others *points at this chat*
<gnomefreak> brb
<[Spooky] > i need a ftpd for backups on my box any ideas on any easy one ?
<archville> proftpd
<gavcos> minimec, try to rename the file
<jpbotelho> u send it for a linux or a windows box?
<archville> just apt-get install proftpd
<archville> and edit /etc/proftpd.conf
<ferronica> any one here who know what is GTK??
<minimec> gavcos: Where do I find that config-fiel?
<jpbotelho> can use scp too if u send the backup to a lnx box
<minimec> gavcos: file ;)
<ferronica> or who is interested in designing new GUI
<Pimpshizzled> Smacky_Wolf, there any nice programs you could suggest to bling my desktop up now, make it looks real smart, its still basic right now
<gavcos> minimec: can you tell me the exact error message you're getting?
<lsuactiafner> how do i limited the speed at which apt-get downloads?
<Smacky_Wolf> Pimpshizzled, what sort of stuff would you be after?
<ferronica> or who is interested in designing new GUI in ubuntu
<njan> lsuactiafner, QoS?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tombs> hi all
<ferronica> gnomefreak: sorry :l
<gnomefreak> hi tombs
<minimec> gavcos: /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code (1) Not helpfull at all. But before it sais mlnetinstall unknown option --f
<ferronica> gnomefreak: Hey can u tell me how to remove temporary internet file from ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ferronica: sudo apt-get autoclean
<gnomefreak> ferronica: and you have to delete the one from ff in ff
<benoy> exit
<ferronica> gnomefreak: Ok, or any other stuff to clean my ubuntu from useless stuffs
<lsuactiafner> njan : no thats too complicated
<gnomefreak> ferronica: that command should do it
<julia1> does anyone know an icq client which supports the xstatus?
<lsuactiafner> i dont want to figure qos out
<gavcos> minimec: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure mldonkey-server?
<lsuactiafner> unless you have a script wich actually works
<dooglus> njan: how do you tune QoS settings?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: Ok, i wanna to remove all adware, malware etc
<dooglus> !qos
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dooglus
<ferronica> gnomefreak:
<minimec> gavcos: ;) As I said. I tried almost everything.
<dooglus> !QoS
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dooglus
<gnomefreak> 'ferryou dont have any adware or malware
<ferronica> gnomefreak: To keep my ubuntu CLEAN
<Pimpshizzled> Smacky_Wolf, just a few more themes and such, get it looking different, maybe some transparent windows
<gnomefreak> ferronica: ^^^
<Smacky_Wolf> Pimpshizzled, one moment
<ferronica> gnomefreak: u mean same command will work for all>>>>sudo apt-get autoclean
<gnomefreak> ferronica: no i mean you wont get any malware/spyware
<gavcos> minimec: how about apt-get install --reinstall ?
<FariSS> bye guys
<FariSS> and thx for all
<FariSS> :)))
<ferronica> gnomefreak: thats KOOl :)
<ferronica> gnomefreak: Hey what is Kubuntu LOL
<minimec> gavcos: That wouldn't help (I tried it), because there is an bug in the package (dapper beta ;) )
<ferronica> gnomefreak: and eubuntu???
<Smacky_Wolf> Pimpshizzled, http://art.gnome.org/ and then you can just drag/drop them to the Theme manager (under "System")
<lsuactiafner> how can i see the links of the packages i need to download? i want to wget it to limit the download speed
<gnomefreak> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde and not sure what eubuntu is unless you mean edubuntu and that is a bunch of educational packages
<pasquale> ciaooo
<Pimpshizzled> Smacky_Wolf, cheers dude, ill look though em now
<muhammad_azman> hem...
* Smacky_Wolf salutes =3
<muhammad_azman> still have problems on dns..
<_JuDgEn_> What is the name of the package for opengl 2.0?
<Smacky_Wolf> Always happy to help if I can.
<dooglus> minimec: what's the error in the config file exactly?
<Ademan> anyone familiar with vsftpd?
<minimec> dooglus: mom
<dooglus> minimec: mine?  or yours?
<Grout58> Ademan: kind of
<minimec> dooglus: One moment please. sorry
<dooglus> minimec: I'm installing it now on dapper.  hopefully I'll get the same error as you.
<Ademan> Grout58: I'm trying to configure it to allow local users to connect (done that) but when they do they seem to have 0 priv, any idea how to configure it to give them priv?
<nox-Hand> Anyone?
<r0xoR> yeh, art.gnome.org rulez
<r0xoR> _JuDgEn_, try synaptic search
<r0xoR> _JuDgEn_, or just start typing alphanumeric characters while you've got an item in the list selected and it'll start an automatch for whatever you type
<tatters> to give  write permission in apache for a web application  is chown -R apache /var/www/html/  the best way to do this or a wrong way?
<_JuDgEn_> r0xoR:  have done so, but no luck. I have installed mesa, glut, libgl and most other libs i can find. Still i only have mesa as rederer
<r0xoR> tatters, uhhh, that sounds like a better question for #apache
<r0xoR> tatters, your webroot should be set up with the proper permissions (at least i would hope so)
<sasou> salut tout le monde!!!
<spikeb> nap time
<tatters> I got user apache and group root as file permission for the html folder#
* Smacky_Wolf will be back, is trying stuffs
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<r0xoR> tatters, webroot is supposed to be owned by root
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<NoUse> !ops
<r0xoR> tatters, but it's perfectly fine to change the group
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<Hobbsee> sasou: english only
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> sasou stop it
<sasou> ya quelqu'un?
<Hobbsee> ban sasou
<r0xoR> bye bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sasou!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<NoUse> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> does anyone have a clue what language that is?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lns-bzn-48f-62-147-159-225.adsl.proxad.net]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sasou!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* sasou was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<r0xoR> french? spanish?
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea....doesnt look french...
<Hobbsee> doenst seem like a common language, otherwise someone would have picked it up
<r0xoR> well... "salut, tuout le monde" is certainly french
<tatters> So I would  chown -R root apache /var/ww/html/ set root as owner and allow apache write permissions?
<r0xoR> Hobbsee, heheh, no it's french
<Hobbsee> r0xoR: ah okay...
<NoUse> Hobbsee his IP is coming from France, so its probably french
<dooglus> minimec: to fix your problem, run this in a terminal:    sudo sed -i -e 's/^$/exit 0/' /var/lib/dpkg/info/mldonkey-server.prerm
<jdmpike> typical...
<r0xoR> NoUse, do u have geo-ip or something?
<NoUse> r0xoR I just googled "IP Location" and clicked on a link
<r0xoR> hmm, good idea
<Mwafrica> Some one help me with another type of browser
<gnomefreak> Mwafrica: what type of browser?
<minimec> dooglus: Which means?
<BanskuZ> Is Dapper stable?
<gnomefreak> BanskuZ: no
<Hobbsee> BanskuZ: not until june
<gnomefreak> BanskuZ: june 1
<ferronica> gnomefreak: help me my Nicotine is not working
<gnomefreak> Mwafrica: do you want a gui browser or a text or both?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: good luck ive never used it before
<minimec> dooglus: so the error I have is: mlnettinstall: invalid option --f
<ferronica> gnomefreak: LOL what u use then
<gnomefreak> ferronica: i dont use p2p apps
<julia1> does anyone know an icq client which supports the xstatus?
<Mwafrica> gonomefreak: my Mozilla Firefox... doesnt show text only images?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: then what u use???
<Mwafrica> gnomefreak: may u suggest any other browser?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i never buyed audio or video CD's LOL
<stpere> how can I rotate my display in Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Mwafrica: what version of ff?
<stpere> I'm using latest nvidia drivers
<ferronica> gnomefreak: use FF 1.5
<ferronica> Mwafrica: FF 1.5 latest
<gnomefreak> Mwafrica: you can try any number of them one gui browser i like is kazehakase
<dooglus> minimec: what command are you running to see that -f error?
<Mwafrica> dnomefreak: do u have a sudo command for kazehakase?
<gnomefreak> Mwafrica: ii also use links2 and opera mozilla and like 5 others
<aroc> df
<aroc> df
<gnomefreak> Mwafrica: sudo apt-get install kazehakase
<aroc> ola
<Mwafrica> gnomefreak... same for opera?
<gnomefreak> aroc: stop that please
<gnomefreak> Mwafrica: nope not that lucky
<gnomefreak> !opera
<gnomefreak> Mwafrica: are you on breezy?
<stpere> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gnomefreak> !+opera
<ubotu> well, opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser for Dapper see http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-241/intel-linux/
<aroc> ola
<aroc> ola
<minimec> dooglus: whenever I use apt-get aptitude or dpkg, the 3 software first try to reconfigure the hanging mldonkey-server configuration 'dpkg --configure mldonkey-server'
<jdmpike> is lynx2 much better than lynx?
<Reon> Can anybody help with this please!  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1022609
<dooglus> minimec: I just raised bug 45022 about a problem with mldonkey-server - is that the same problem you're having?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dooglus> bug 45022
<aroc> ola
<gnomefreak> aroc: i asked you to stop
<aroc> ola
<dooglus> there's no bug bot here?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mldonkey-server/+bug/45022
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Mwafrica> gnomefreak: im still in hoary.... i failed to update to breezy
<dooglus> minimec: if you just want to remove the package, the sudo command I mentioned will let you do that.
<minimec> dooglus: That's it ;)
<gnomefreak> Mwafrica: i suggest upgrading to breezy its simple and for the most part safe
<minimec> dooglus: Ok. Can you tell me, what exactly that command does?
<izmaelis> I have a problem. There is a line "//192.168.1.4/stuff /home/izmaelis/stuff smbfs fmask=777,dmask=777,username="izmaelis",password="***" 0 0" in my /etc/fstab file, and that SMB share fails to load on system startup. I must do sudo mount -a from terminal everytime I bootup my system. What couses this problem?
<Mwafrica> gnomefreak: I will try again to go breezy... What is vthe sudo comand for opera?
<izmaelis> I have a problem. There is a line "//192.168.1.4/stuff /home/izmaelis/stuff smbfs fmask=777,dmask=777,username="izmaelis",password="***" 0 0" in my /etc/fstab file, and that SMB share fails to load on system startup. I must do sudo mount -a from terminal everytime I bootup my system. What couses this problem?
<ompaul> Mwafrica,  you should not try to do a two step upgrade
<gnomefreak> Mwafrica: there isnt one
<gnomefreak> ompaul: isnt he on hoary?
<gnomefreak> or did i miss read it
<ompaul> gnomefreak, sorry I missed the to breezy jump :-/
<Mwafrica> ompaul: im in hoary.... Is there one?
<gamberetto> 
<gnomefreak> Mwafrica: you have to download the deb from opera than sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb>
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Mwafrica -about opera
<ompaul> Mwafrica, its a straight jump to breezy, but as I say to everybody, have a live CD handy, just incase
* ompaul says too much ompaul shuts up
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> ompaul: have at it im lagging my butt off anyway
<Mwafrica> ompaul: i have a live cd..... but the installation one fails to load
<Smacky_Wolf> Does anyone have experiance with NFORCE sound? I have the drivers compiled and installed, yet aplay says there is nothing there
<Mwafrica> ompaul: problem with a CD ROM i think
<ompaul> !tell Mwafrica about verify
<gnomefreak> Mwafrica: just change your sources list to point to breezy instead of hoary and sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  but install the desktop package you use first
<ompaul> Mwafrica, read that link from the bot to check the media
<Mwafrica> ompaul: im using an internet cafe... update my not last
<ybuntu> Hello Everybody
<h2> when i try to install mysql-server i get this error, which repeats about every 10 seconds -> postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/251830.6338: No such file or directory
<dooglus> minimec: it replaces every blank line in the pre-remove script with a command which stops the script, so it doesn't get a chance to fail and stop the remove happening
<ybuntu> im trying to install skype
<NoUse> !tell ybuntu about skype
<gnomefreak> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<ybuntu> the following error is occured
<ybuntu> kernel/qt_x11_p.h:66:22: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<minimec> dooglus: it sais--- no input files
<NoUse> ybuntu use the link ubotu posted
<dooglus> ybuntu: add 'deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free' to /etc/apt/sources.list, update, install skype
<ybuntu> ok
<rseeber> hello, I was just setting up a windows share last night through the System | Administration|Shared Folders - and I was unable to connect to it. I Did know how to change the /etc/samba/smb.conf to add "guest ok, and securty share", but I know a few people that have ubuntu installed that wouldn't. In the up coming release, is there a better way to do this than manually editing a file or having the user install a whole new gui?
<dooglus> minimec: to fix your problem, run this in a terminal:    sudo sed -i -e 's/^$/exit 0/' /var/lib/dpkg/info/mldonkey-server.prerm
<ompaul> Mwafrica, have a look at this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<ybuntu> tank a lot
<dooglus> minimec: it's one long line
<Mwafrica> hold
<ompaul> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<gnomefreak> brb
<Mwafrica> i dont even have a browser for that...
<Mwafrica> i dont even have a browser for that...but im coping it down
<minimec> dooglus: I see
<selinium> ompaul: maybe that needs to go on a !+1  ?
<dooglus> minimec: then just 'sudo apt-get remove mldonkey-server'
<h2> when i try to install mysql-server i get this error, which repeats about every 10 seconds -> postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/251830.6338: No such file or directory, any ideas on why this is happenign , or am i doing somethign wrong?
<rseeber> well, i'm not using the beta, is there any way to do it in the current version???
<luciana> how can I start telnetd I just installed (I know it's insecure but I need it)
<luciana> or, more generally, how can I start and stop services in ubuntu,   smthng in the form /foo/bar/bin/start servicename ?
<minimec> dooglus: That did not work. F...
<dooglus> minimec: what happened?
<[ex] hungry-hobo> dooglus: you still up bro? :)
* softwork  http://www.wissen-news.de/news/65101042005.php
<h2> luciana: sudo /etc/init.d/name start   maybe
<watson540> dooglus: i finally got upgraded to 'dapper' and got the same error you reported
<Stormx2> umount: /media/Win98: device is busy <-- how can I tell what app is using it?
<dooglus> [ex] : your nick won't complete in irssi
<Smacky_Wolf> Does anyone have experiance with NFORCE sound? I have the drivers compiled and installed, yet aplay says there is nothing there
<watson540> dooglus: unforyunately after installing automake 1.7 and making sure libtool was there it still gives me error :(
<minimec> dooglus: for 'sudo sed -i ....' I got no message. When I tried to remove the package, I got the same message as before.
<dooglus> Stormx2: sudo fuser -c /media/Win98
<luciana> h2, I looked there, but there is ssh, but not telnetd I just installed :(
<Stormx2> dooglus: /media/Win98:        23161c 23162c <-- now what? o.O
<dooglus> minimec: can you pastebin the contents of the /var/lib/dpkg/info/mldonkey-server.prerm file?
<h2> luciana: oh ok
<dooglus> Stormx2: ps -ef | grep -e 23161 -e 23162
<dooglus> Stormx2: you're cd'ed into that directory in a terminal I'll bet
<minimec> dooglus: I am just looking at that file too
<dooglus> minimec: line 2 should say 'exit 0' now - does it?
* Smacky_Wolf offers sexual favours for assistance
<Stormx2> dooglus: Nah its a java server, I put a & at the end of it, how do I kill it? That last command gave me this: barney   23162 23161  0 15:49 pts/0    00:00:00 java -Djava.ext.dirs=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.1-1.4.2.0/jre/lib/ext runTWOServer
<dooglus> Stormx2: kill 23161 23162
<minimec> dooglus: Well... it does not. I will change that manually. Well the script just wants to stop mldonley-server.
<dooglus> minimec: the script tries to kill it, but it's not running, so the script fails, which stops the remove from happening
<Stormx2> Thanks dooglus, I mean uh, God
<jke> Hi. I tried to resize my / partition. I booted a live-cd up and used gparted to resize, but the partition was not resized... no error messages :/ are there any alternative ways to do this?
<minimec> dooglus: That's waht I guess too. I will change that.
<dooglus> Stormx2: you were in that directory when you ran the server, so the server is running in that directory, keeping it 'busy'
<watson540> jke: did u make sure to 'apply' your resize?
<dooglus> jke: try doing it with 'ntfsresize' - that'll give you an error message
<jke> watson540: yeah, i clicked the "apply" button, and waited until the changes on the partition was done
<watson540> jke: i would use 'parted' to do it then
<jke> dooglus: (just to be sure) even though it is a ext3 fs?
<dooglus> jke: heh.  no then!  :)
<dooglus> jke: that'll teach me for not reading the whole problem :)
<jke> dooglus: okay (why on earth did yopu think i had ntfs at my / partition :D)
<jke> watson540: okay, i will take a look at the man pages
<dooglus> jke: um...
<Stormx2> dooglus: Ah I see, Alright
<watson540> jke: it should be pretty self explanatory , i have iused it without man pages before
<jke> dooglus: sry, did not read your answer before hitting enter
<jke> watson540: well, I prefer to be sure what i do when doing thinks to my /
<ubunix> can someone help me with firefox? i installed 1.5.0.3 to home/.firefox and when i double click firefox-bin, nothing happens
<watson540> jke: yeh parted is not a program to 'play around' with heh :)
<NoUse> !tell ubunix about ff1.5
<Carbon_Monoxide> you should run the shell script
<Carbon_Monoxide> run sh ./firefox
<Stormx2> I gotta boot into windows now ;_;
<ubunix> oh, so "run in terminal" doesn't work on that shell script?
<floobit> running Dapper F7: after adding
<floobit> http://http.us.debian.org/debian sid main contrib non-free
<floobit> to my sources.list, I upgraded the libc6  to v. 2.3.6-7.  Apparently, there's a dependency on tzdata 2006c-2, which when installing gives the following error message:
<floobit> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata_2006c-2_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Algiers', which is also in package locales
<floobit> this doesn't look like a serious problem (esp because I don't live in africa), is there a workaround?
<luciana> what's the name of the superdaemon? how can I restart it?
<NoUse> !tell floobit about flood
<gnomefreak> floobit: no pasting
<minimec> dooglus: You made my day man. ;) Sorry about the time it took, but I had a nice discussion with the #debian people. Using debian sarge myself I am getting more and more amused about the arrogance you can find on #debian
<floobit> sorry, don't know either of those things
<gnomefreak> floobit: use pastebin please
<floobit> sorry
<kane__> hi... any GIMP users??? I need advice...
<pez> Hi guys, I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 and was wondering what is the best player to watch video steams, video files and dvds? I was think of using G-xine
<floobit> what's flood?
<kane__> Pez
<Smacky_Wolf> Kane I use gimp
<NoUse> floobit what you just did
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<watson540> minimec: haha, a 'nice chat' in #debian!! ROFL
<gnomefreak> ubunix: there you go
<dooglus> minimec: I got added to #debian's quote database just now...  16:05 < dpkg> qotd167 is probably <dooglus> asg: the biggest package is linux-image-2.6.16-1-686.  I don't do any image processing, so I think\ it's probably safe to remove that one. <asg> dooglus: that's the kernel
<watson540> they're a bunch of flamers
<NoUse> floobit you took about 10-15 linutes of text which flooded the screen
<floobit> sorry bout that
<kane__> Smacky_Wolf, I was wondering if there is an eqivalent of Photoshop's Render Difference clouds?
<watson540> i only see 4 lines NoUse :)
<minimec> dooglus: ;)
<gnomefreak> i see 9
<pez> Hi Kane
<watson540> my resolution is high i guess.. you gys must be running in 640x480 haha
<ompaul> !tell watson540 about resolution
<njal> im still having trouble with ndiswrapper after reading the wiki, i have a DLink DWL-G122 D1
<minimec> dooglus: Where can I find that quote database?
<Kyl1> hi all, looking for GCC, anyone know where?
<watson540> thanks i know what resolution is :)
<dooglus> minimec: I don't know.  I try not to spend too much time there myself, too
<Samuli^> kyl1, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dooglus> kane__: http://registry.gimp.org/plugin?id=191
<gnomefreak> Kyl1: install build-essential
<Kyl1> put that in terminal
<Samuli^> aye.
<ompaul> !tell Kyl1 about build-essential
* Kyl1 is really confused.
<nundi> do you know a good music-player in terminal (for mp3)?
<gnomefreak> Kyl1: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chowells> nundi: mpg123
<siccness> or mpg321
<ompaul> Kyl1, sudo apt-get install build-essential <<<< that gets gcc if you want to do kernel stuff in 5.10 (breezy) then you should also add to that command gcc-3.4
<jke> nundi: I liked mpd, even though it miss some functions
<gnomefreak> Kyl1: it has gcc and make and most anything else you would need to compile/build packages
<nundi> jke: it works with commands?
<derekS> if i post my crontab entry, can someone just make sure i am doing it right?
<kane__> dooglus, thanx pal... is this monchromatic or is it color only?
<nundi> like play hello.mp3
<pez> Do i use MPlayer or G-Xine?
<gnomefreak> nundi: iirc mpg123 is a terminal based app
<dooglus> kane__: I've no idea, I jfgi'ed it
<derekS> if my crontab entry is "0 0 1 * * command" will it happen on the first of every month?
<siccness> yeah, it is gnomefreak.
<nundi> ok, thanx
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nundi -about mp3
<jke> nundi: mpd is just a music player daemon. you could use the client mpc to do "mpc play hello world.mp3"
<Kyl1> how many is using the new beta?
<NoUse> watson540 I'm running through an ssh session so it took up my whole screen
<kane__> dooglus, ok I'll find out... thanx a milion..
<dfgas> i am
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<njal> ndiswrapper doesn't have appeared to work on mt DWL-G122 USB adaptor
<gnomefreak> Kyl1: ask that in #ubuntu+1
<siccness> mpg321 is already installed defautly iirc
* ompaul prods gnomefreak :)
<Kyl1> now the program is lookin for glib...
<nundi> another question: how can i hide the terminal border??
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i was gonna ask you to add that to ubotu
<siccness> nundi: not really, you need to use xterm
<gnomefreak> siccness: i dont think it is
<siccness> gnomefreak, hmm, not sure, mine seems to be.
<jke> nundi: what WM/DE are you using?
<gnomefreak> siccness: no its not installed by default
<njal> ndiswrapper doesn't have appeared to work on my DWL-G122 USB adaptor
<gnomefreak> siccness: something you installed grabbed it
<googler> How to save session when logging out in iceWM ?
<njal> i have tried the wiki
<Kyl1> any ideas on where to find glib?
<floobit> obviously I'm a nube, but is this the correct format for this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14124
<relachs> Hello! What is the current Live CD and what Java version does it have?
<gnomefreak> !info mpg123
<ubotu> mpg123: (MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 0.59r-19 (breezy), Packaged size: 85 kB, Installed size: 256 kB
<nundi> i use ubuntu/gnome if this is what you want to know
<siccness> Hmm, you're right, gnomefreak.
<jke> nundi: okaycat help then
<Stormx2> floobit: Bummer.
<dooglus> minimec: "/msg dpkg qotd" for the quotes database
<NoUse> Kyl1 its in synaptic, but its already installed
<Stormx2> floobit: What are you trying to install?
<ompaul> dooglus, that is really off topic for #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> siccness: mp3,mpeg are non-free legally cant be installed by default
<Stormx2> Wait
<minimec> dooglus: thx
<floobit> upgrade libc6
<Stormx2> floobit: You said :
<jke> Heh, how did i make that strange ","-like char?
<dooglus> !info libglib2.0-0
<gnomefreak> we have dpkg bot in here?
<ubotu> libglib2.0-0: (The GLib library of C routines), section libs, is optional. Version: 2.8.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 445 kB, Installed size: 988 kB
<floobit> uh, don't understand that character?
<siccness> True, gnomefreak.
<njal> `
<dooglus> Kyl1: see that?  that's glib
<siccness> I must have installed it without realising. :|
<njal> jke: you mean this one ` ?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: not here - but /msg doesn't care what channel he's on
<siccness> nundi: For removing the borders, you'll need to install eterm.
<siccness> Blah
<jke> this one: 
<njal> jke: sorry got mistakene
<salah> what is the name of the gnome core package? (installing via apt)
<jke> njal: no problem
<jke> salah ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> salah: ubuntu-desktop will install gnome-core and so on
<kane__> dooglus, where do I put (extract) the GIMP plugin??
<jke> +
<jke> sorry
<njal> anyone know why NDiswrapper ain't working on my DWL-G122 USB adaptor?
<salah> can't find the package...
<gnomefreak> salah: all you will be there all day picking and choosing what gnome package you need next to have menu or so on
<Jeff1983> i installed nautilus-open-terminal, but i dont see any menu option showing up
<gnomefreak> salah: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> Jeff1983: right click on desktop
<Grout58> whats ubuntu desktop?
<dooglus> kane__: I don't know, but I would guess /usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins; or maybe ~/.gimp-2.2/plug-ins is better
<njal> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntu-desktop was a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop
<salah> thanks
<dooglus> salah: there's a package 'gnome' which will bring in all the GNOME desktop stuff
<Kyl1> ok, im gettin this error:   configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<salah> dooglus: yeah, I am trying to install as little as possible stuff :)
<Jeff1983> gnomefreak - i still dont see any option on there about the terminal
<Samuli^> salah, that's gnome-core for you then.
<dooglus> salah: you need a ...-dev package - a development package
<gnomefreak> Jeff1983: you might have to log out and back in again
<Samuli^> and use aptitude when installing if you want to easily remove it later.
<NoUse> njal try the drive specified here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#D
<Jeff1983> ok. ill try it. thanks.
<gnomefreak> brb
<salah> yeah, save it for next time, I have installed all now ;)
<salah> thanks
<Kyl1> any ideas on that error?
<dooglus> Kyl1: install libglib1.2-dev and try again
<njal> NoUse: thanks, i shall look into that now
<salah> Kyl1: you must install a package named libglib1.2-dev
<kane__> one more question... is there a shortcut for switching desktops??
<dooglus> Kyl1: or libglib2.0-dev - that's possibly better
<salah> dooglus was before me ;)
<Kyl1> apt-get install libglib1.2-dev   ?
<salah> yeah
<dooglus> Kyl1: with a 'sudo'
<Kyl1> already in sudo mode
<Kyl1> couldnt find it.
<ompaul> Kyl1, sudo apt-get install libglib1.2-dev<< that exists
<Kyl1> heres what i put in:   root@zsn-server:/home/kyle/Desktop/xmms-1.2.10# apt-get install libglib1.2-dev
<ompaul> Kyl1, if your not seeing it do sudo apt-get update
<Kyl1> and i got this back:   E: Couldn't find package libglib1.2-dev
<ompaul> Kyl1, why are you root?
<njal> NoUse: however, there are many different drivers and i can't seem to find one matching my USBID
<ompaul> Kyl1, shortest road to breaking things
<Kyl1> how do i un-root?
<dooglus> Kyl1: 'exit'
<ompaul> Kyl1, exit
<Kyl1> ok
<dooglus> Kyl1: which version of ubuntu are you running?  (lsb_release -d)
<Kyl1> Description:    Ubuntu (The Dapper Drake Release) Development Branch
<dooglus> kane__: does holding control and pressing the arrow keys switch desktops?
<gnomefreak> its in main repo
<gnomefreak> im betting Kyl1 doesnt have the repos enabled
<ompaul> !infol libglib1.2-dev dapper
<ubotu> ompaul: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> !info libglib1.2-dev dapper
<kane777> dooglus, no...
<gnomefreak> Kyl1: can you please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<ubotu> libglib1.2-dev: (Development files for GLib library), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-10.1build1 (dapper), Packaged size: 153 kB, Installed size: 496 kB
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i just policyed it in dapper
<Kyl1> ill try to
<Kyl1> here it is: http://pastebin.com/720757
<dooglus> Kyl1: I think you need to "sudo apt-get update" - it sounds like the last time an update ran you weren't on-line - apt-get deletes its list of available packages when that happens,.
<Kyl1> i only installed this last night, if that may be a issue.
<dooglus> Kyl1: try a 'sudo apt-get update' and see if that fixes it.  it won't do any harm
<gnomefreak> dooglus: cron runs update get update on boot up
<dooglus> gnomefreak: only if it hasn't been done for a while, I think.  and if you're not on-line at the time it will delete its list of packages
<Kyl1> ok done the update.
* softwork vou meter no meu broswer para rejeitar sites que contenham "1 de abril"
<gnomefreak> Kyl1: the cdrom repo needs to have a # infront of it
<Kyl1> ok ill make the change
<gnomefreak> Kyl1: dapper by default adds 2 of them for some odd reason
<morphi> help: i try to installt glib... ./configure works fine   make works fine   but make install doesnt work -> permissin denied....but im logged in as admin :(
<Stormx2> morphi: You need
<Stormx2> morphi: sudo make install
<ompaul> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<gnomefreak> Kyl1: also uncomment all the otehr deb lines except the backports ones
<dooglus> morphi: "sudo checkinstall" is better - it'll make you a .deb package
<Stormx2> morphi: And you should never be logged in as root on an ubuntu machine
<ompaul> gnomefreak, launchpad :)
<gnomefreak> launchpad?
<ompaul> bug
<dooglus> gnomefreak: that's where you should report the cdrom bug
<lwizardl> what does a filename listed in green with a * in front mean?
<Kyl1> how do i save this if its only for root
<gnomefreak> dooglus: oh ok i wasnt even thinking about the
<gnomefreak> that
<gnomefreak> Kyl1: click save than close than run sudo apt-get update
<Kyl1> i cant save it, it wont let me
<gnomefreak> Kyl1: you didnt open it with sudo i take it?
<Kyl1> i dont know how lol
<dooglus> lwizardl: I guess it means that the file is executable.  isn't the * after it, not before?
<ompaul> Kyl1, to edit the file >>gksudo gedit thatfile<<
<lwizardl> no its before the file name
<dooglus> Kyl1: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> Kyl1: what editor did you open it with?
<dooglus> lwizardl: how are you seeing that?  from 'ls'?  or in nautilus?  or where?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: gksudo
<dooglus> gnomefreak: if you prefer.  sudo is fine too
<lwizardl> konqueor
<||arifaX> but its .lst not list, isn't it?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: no not for gui apps its really not
<dooglus> lwizardl: ooh, right.  #kubuntu might be able to help
<gnomefreak> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<Kyl1> ok saved the changes
<bzq666> Do you know any peer2mail application for ubuntu ?
<morphi> n1 it works....anyone can tell me, why i needed "sudo make install"
<dooglus> gnomefreak: if sudo scrambles your user account then that's a bug.  which application will scramble anything if run using sudo?
<dooglus> morphi: "make install" installs stuff to directories which you don't have permission to write to
<dooglus> morphi: usually /usr/local/...
<||arifaX> soogius: it does scramble it sometimes... really!
<koolhead17> hey can we make a USB distro out of UBUNTO
<koolhead17> ?
<morphi> but what means "sudo"? sry i just started using linux
<ompaul> !root
<dooglus> morphi: SuperUser DO - run the command as 'root' instead of as 'morphi'
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<morphi> ahhh well thanx alot
<ompaul> morphi, read that page ^^^^^^^ up a line or so about root
<morphi> :P
<guerra> when i log a machine via ssh i have problems with the backspace, when i press it it overwrites not only a character but all the word, anyone know how can i fix it?
<||arifaX> uh its .list - my fault
<dooglus> morphi: compare the output of "id" and "sudo id"
<morphi> well
<gnomefreak> dooglus: gksudo was made to open gtk apps sudo was not made that way
<Kyl1> ok after modding my sources.list file, what do i do?
<dooglus> Kyl1: did you try installing libglib1.2-dev since you ran the 'apt-get update' command?
<gnomefreak> Kyl1: sudo apt-get update
<Kyl1> ahh the update...
<Kyl1> sweet _____!
<pezuk> I'm trying to install a plugin for streamin video from my browser (firefox) for my media player totem-xine
<dooglus> pezuk: enable the breezy-backports repository, update, then install totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<pezuk> i type 'sudo apt-get install totem-xine-firefox-plugin' but can not find the package.. ive enabled the additional repositories
<Kyl1> it has now stated
<Kyl1> Package libglib1.2-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Kyl1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<ompaul> Kyl1, you are on dapper are you not?
<Kyl1> yes i am
<ompaul> Kyl1, well several hints were dropped the channel #ubuntu+1 is for dapper
<ompaul> Kyl1, so you would be dealing with people with the same software mostly
<dooglus> Kyl1: is line 8 still commented?  it needs not to be
<kane777> leaving... beye
<Kyl1> ahh line 8...
<salah> how do I get GNOME start? Already started GDM and logged in, the everything stops up
<ompaul> salah, what kind of video card have you got?
<salah> Intel 815x (I don't know anything more than that)
<salah> it's a laptop
<salah> I think I miss some packages
<pezuk> dooglus: when you state 'backports', do you mean the universe and multiverse repositories?
<rambo3> backport backports
<ompaul> salah, do this, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << if you did not do >> sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop <<your paying the price now
<gnomefreak> pezuk: backports are the repos with the word backport in it
<guerra> anyone knows how to solve the backspace problems in ssh from an ubuntu machine to another?
<gnomefreak> pezuk: there are repos for just universe and multiverse seprate than the backports
<pezuk> gnomefreak: how do i add the back repos? sorry, im a complete n00b
<thespore> I think a recent update (past couple weeks) has broken compatibility with Zend Studio Client 4.0.1,  when I try to run it.. the Java proccess is initiated, but the app does not launch... any ideas as to what i could be?
<gnomefreak> pezuk: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<dooglus> pezuk: I mean breezy-backports
<ompaul> !tell pezuk about easysource
<salah> ompaul the desktop works fine.. gnome is just not loading
<ompaul> pezuk, just check the link for the bot
<salah> the login screen shows and I log in, but then nothing more happends
<richiefrich> anyone know whats  provides   hdiutil
<gnomefreak> salah: that would be an indication that its not fine
<R1CHARD> hello
<gary> Can someone explain to me why this doesn't work: "sudo cd some_directory"
<pezuk> gnomefreak: im using 5.10
<dooglus> salah: I've had that problem due to 'esd' before.  if I switch to a virtual console with control-alt-f1, run "pkill esd", then switch back to GNOME with alt-f7, it starts up
<gary> It just says "cd: no such command
<ompaul> salah, did you do >> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop<< just humour me with an answer to that question
<dooglus> gary: because cd isn't a command, it's a bash builtin
<salah> gary: you don't need sudo for use of cd
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell pezuk about backports
<salah> ompaul, yes I did
<DaSkreec1> is there an on screen keyboard?
<dooglus> gary: sudo runs one child process as root, and then the child process exits, leaving you where you were.  even if there was a cd command, it wouldn't do you any good, because the process which changed to a different directory would have died before you get to type your next command
<dooglus> Danjo: gok
<dooglus> DaSkreec1: gok
<voraistos> hey guys, i was wondering... Some of my softs relly look bad (VLC, amsn, and others...) how should I set it up? to look better ?
<ompaul> salah, then you are not missing anything so did you carry out the previous command - >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << try it automagically once, if that fails the second time around choose VESA as the video card type
<pezuk> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted?
<dooglus> pezuk: put the word 'breezy' between 'ubuntu' and 'breezy-backports'
<DaSkreec1> dooglus: how do you get to it with out keyboard?
<salah> ompaul: it works now, thank you
<dooglus> DaSkreec1: um...  I don't know, I don't use GNOME
<DaSkreec1> kute :)
<dooglus> DaSkreec1: do you see 'accessability' or some such in any of the menus?
<DaSkreec1> yeah just found it
<dooglus> DaSkreec1: where, for future reference?
<DaSkreec1> it's not installed by default
<dooglus> DaSkreec1: ok, so you can install it using just the mouse in synaptic
<DaSkreec1> system ->pref-> assistive
<duda> my flash doesnt have sound, how to put sound in my flash plugin?
<mlehrer> how well does ubuntu handle a video card with 2 screens of different resolutions?
<DaSkreec1> dooglus: eXCEPT you  need  the keyboard for the password
<dooglus> duda: that usually happens if something else was using the sound device when you started (the browser / the plugin)
<dooglus> DaSkreec1: ugh!
<DaSkreec1> yeah!!
<duda> dooglus, owk, thanks!
<dooglus> DaSkreec1: can you maybe use the mouse to copy and paste letters from other words to make up your password?
<mlehrer> e.g. if i click on a pdf in the 1600x1200 screen, will it be easy to move it to the 1024x1280 one?
<DaSkreec1> dooglus: good idea
<dooglus> DaSkreec1: I don't know if you can paste into that password box - the screen kind of locks up when gksudo is prompting you - but maybe it'll work
<voraistos> so, anyone? I think it is a graphic API thing.
<voraistos> yea thats not very clear ;)
<mwe> you can paste into gksudo
<voraistos> :'(
<cart> Anyone knows if exist a solution to the problem with the ALi M5263 ethernet adapter?? (http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=114416030211114&w=2)
<pietro59> buona sera a tutti
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<voraistos> lol ompaul
<pietro59> ok scusa
<voraistos> was gonnadp it ;)
<voraistos> do *
<ompaul> voraistos, we understand :)
<voraistos> ompaul: hay maybe u can help me MR. guru
<minimec> Did anyone of you install (compile) the ivtv driver into 'dapper'. Fallowing the install instructions I get a buildpackage error... I am sick of all this debugging.
<pezuk> thank you people, i have installed the totem-xine plugin for the backports :-) It's also updated a few pieces of software too
<voraistos> ompaul: i have some softs, they really look bad
<voraistos> omaul: they look just like kype, but VLC for nome looks bad as well. I dont understand why
<ompaul> voraistos, try /msg ubotu resolution
<bjackson> Hello
<voraistos> hum ?
<pezuk> firefox didnt reconise the totem-xine-plugin.. do i need to restart?
<[Utah] tristanbob> do people usually enable the Ubuntu Backports repository (it says that it is officially supported)
<voraistos> ompaul: no thats not it at all ;)
<ompaul> voraistos, if its not resolution, be aware that skype has fonts that are not from gnome, you need to play around with kde fonts to get that looking reasonable, the other one no idea
<[Utah] tristanbob> I usually enable the Universe, and it works well
<mwe> pezuk: you probably need to create a symlink. did you upgrade ff manually?
<DaSkreec1> HAHA Found it
<voraistos> ompaul: yeah i know that. but thats not the problem.
<voraistos> ompaul: even java softs look better
<Mitsurugi> can ubuntu open .BIN files?
<voraistos> yea. it is compiled software, isnt it ?
<gary> thanks dooglus and salah
<mwe> Mitsurugi: chmod +x the file then run it
<Mitsurugi> so i can download java to my desktop and it will install?
<ompaul> voraistos, coders dictate the looks, and there are times when they go for kde fonts it looks rubbish until you install kde fonts this I know
<pezuk> mwe: im trying to stream BBC UK's Apprentice.. it successfully streams WMV files but not RAM streams.. it says that it needs the realplayer plugin but surely totem-xne plays realmedia files?
<ompaul> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<gary> Offtopic question: What's the word that can be used like this: "write the <xxx> path" which would mean, instead of writing ./myfiles/ you would write /home/bob/myfiles
<ompaul> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gary> like the full path, absolute path
<gary> can't remember the wrod
<gary> it MAY begin with an "R"
<ompaul> pezuk,                                        ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ that one up there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tuxmaniac> !info mplayer
<mwe> pezuk: yes I would think that was because of a missing codec
<tony_> help, what it the command to reconfigure x?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.242.176.122]  by ompaul
<tuxmaniac> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<XsPiDeR> what's up with the UbuntuForums.Org?
<tony_> help, what it the command to reconfigure x?
<ompaul> XsPiDeR, no idea, #ubuntuforums maybe
<mwe> XsPiDeR: it's down or reeeeeeally slow
<pezuk> mwe: i have the w32 codec(s) though?
<bjackson> I was trying to build my kernel using 'make gconfig' and was informed that gtk+-2.0, glib-2.0 and libglade-2.0 are not installed.  In the Synaptic Package Manager, I could not find packages with any of the names.  How do I solve the problem?
<anmar> OLA
<voraistos> ompaul:yea. do u know where i could find any info? because i want the gnome look for everything... even in firefox the "system" things (like the roller thing) look bad...(so grey, so squared, and so not user friendly)
<mwe> pezuk: I don't know if that includes the codec you need
<anmar> HEELO
<anmar> LOVE
<ompaul> voraistos, you will have to dig into the source for that
<julia1> does anyone know an icq client which supports the xstatus?
<voraistos> ompaul: really ?
<voraistos> ompaul: damn, i thougt it was working like windows or mac for that
<tony_> help, what it the command to reconfigure x?
<tony_> help, what it the command to reconfigure x?
<NoUse> !tell tony_ about xorg
<ompaul> voraistos, its a compiled program you can check their xml files and see if you can get anything out of it, but your the first person I have seen who asked that (most likely won;t be the last)
<ericmoritz\0> does anyone know how I can change the password of my default keyring?
<NoUse> tony_ also, please don't repeat the question twice
<ompaul> voraistos, but at least you can compile them the way you like
<mwe> voraistos: the menus in ff change here when I install a different theme
<ompaul> tony_,  >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <<
<voraistos> ompaul: the thing is, for example VLC, in breezy looks bad, but in dapper it had the gnome look! how do u cal the system of "look", is it API thing?
<ompaul> voraistos, no idea, that would be for a programmer :-)
<ubuntu_> salut tout le monde
* voraistos really doesnt know where to find info
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<HymnToLife> !fr
<voraistos> !fr
<ompaul> ye are so slow :)
<tony_> guess no one knows
<tony_> oh well
<mwe> voraistos: afaik VLC is gtk1 at least the breezy version. the look of gtk1 apps usually suck pretty bad
<ompaul> tony_,  >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <<
<tony_> linux is easy to fuck up
<tony_> back to windows xp at least i wont have to dick around with that to get it working correctly.
<ompaul> tony_, ^^^ I already said that and language is not called for
<ompaul> opem,
<NoUse> tony_ 3 people have sent you a response
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tony_> well guess what
<BLeST> could anyone explain to me why i try to install 5.10 on my home computer it always seems to freeze installing GRUB?
<voraistos> mwe: yea thx, it is the gtk thing !
<tony_> im on a shitty terminal irc client and i cant see shit
<mwe> voraistos: you can limit the pain somewhat by installing a different theme
<tony_> after it scrolls past
<mwe> voraistos: install gtk-theme-switch for that
<tuxmaniac> !info mplayer
<voraistos> mwe: tx :)
<NoUse> I love people that come in here looking for help and pack an attitude
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-217-208-158.aby.bellsouth.net]  by ompaul
<nono_> join #ubuntu-fr
* Mitsurugi is confused
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* voraistos thinks mwe rules
* Mitsurugi thinks ubuntu rules =] 
<ompaul> mwe got a wiki page for that?
<mwe> voraistos: the programs that gtk-theme-switch installs are called switch and switch2 for gtk1 and gtk2
<tuxmaniac> How will I disable this crappy Your battery is fully recharged pop up!!!!
<mwe> ompaul: for changing gtk themes?
<ompaul> mwe yeap
<tuxmaniac> It is coming up every 2 minutes
* voraistos wonders where we can say how much we love ubuntu, without being shot by Microsoft spies ?
<mwe> ompaul: no.
<bjackson> What are the names of the packages that contain gtk+-2.0, glib-2.0 and libglade-2.0?
<BLeST> everytime i try installing ubuntu the installer sits at 0% when its installing GRUB... any ideas?
<tuxmaniac> voraistos: Say it here!! Every body will hug you. :)
* voraistos LOVES ubuntu, the ubuntu comunity, his ubuntu boxes.
<ompaul> mwe, guess I got to play with it then :)
* voraistos wants underwear with the ubuntu logo on it ;)
<peruano> hi, somebody knows how to set an email account in evolution from the beggining?
<mwe> ompaul: yeah. it's straight forward. sudo apt-get install gtk-theme-switch. then run switch or switch2
<ompaul> so I see
<ompaul> this is fun
<gnomefreak> ompaul: what app?
<gnomefreak> nvm i see it
<Mahmoud_> Hello, Is 10 processes for gnome-pty-helper normal? (I am a new linux user)
<marghi> hi, I installed and started  vsftpd  and when accessing in via   ftp localhost and logging in I can  cd succesfully.  But when doing "get" or "ls" it gives me  500 illegal port error any help?
<jdmpike> exit
<Intangir> anyone know how to get .. a viewer to work with .tga files?
<Intangir> i want a light viewer to browse my .tga image files
<jmora> hola
<jmora> holaa
<jmora> hello
<Intangir> gimp can open them.. but its not very convenient when yo need to browse over a bunch of them
<Intangir> eog seems to crash when i try to open them
<gnomefreak> jmora: #ubuntu-es  for spanish this is an english channel
<Intangir> and gThumb viewer doesnt open them either
<maryam> any e mails
<moitio> /dev/dsp is reading as busy when i try and play songs in svn MPD, or Last FM player (and various other apps) - can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> maryam: what do you mean?
<maryam> can i have someones e mail
<maryam> coz im bord
<maryam> who is online
<gnomefreak> maryam: please join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask that this is a support channel only
<maryam> ok
<maryam> fuck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<messiah> hola
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Johnny_RG> Alguien q sepa utilizar el putty
<Johnny_RG> ?
<messiah> uso ubuntu, y cada vez que arranco el pc tengoque instalar los drivers de NVIDIA porke petan las x, que puedo hacer'
<messiah> ?
<NoUse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<voraistos> !es
<maryam> sorry
<gnomefreak> english in here please or join #ubuntu-es
<maryam> i dint know what this chat thing was about
<maryam> i wont do that again
<root_____> habl??quieres putty
<gnomefreak> maryam: this is a support channel only
<gnomefreak> maryam: for normal chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<moitio> /dev/dsp is reading as busy when i try and play songs in svn MPD, or Last FM player (and various other apps) - can anyone help?
<mikebot> my totem player doesn't show video anymore, it's just a blue screen, anyone know how i can fix this?
<gnomefreak> root_____: #ubuntu-es
<Jowi> !printers
<ubotu> printers is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<mwe> root_____: I have a bad feeling that you're on irc as root. don't do that
<gnomefreak> mikebot: is that totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<root_____> quieres q te ayude con putty
<mikebot> gnomefreak, how can i check?
<mikebot> gnomefreak, Movie Player using xine-lib version 1.0.1
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy totem-xine
<War> Hi I am having problems with the master volumen..  I am using the alsa driver...   when a lower or mute the volumen .. and its does't do anything the one that works its the PCM volumen..
<gnomefreak> mwe: hes not
<voraistos> root_____: yes do that ;)
<R1CHARD> LePutty
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<voraistos> putty, isnt it a windows ssh client ?
<mwe> gnomefreak: really? /whois root_____ says: root@157.100.192.66 [root] 
<R1CHARD> voraistos, yes it's.
<voraistos> perfect.
<gnomefreak> mwe: look at the name
<gnomefreak> mwe: under the ip
<mikebot> gnomefreak, you knwo how to fix this?
<voraistos> heuy lets hack this guy' s box....... lol
<marghi> how can I make a cd iso image from a directory tree?
<R1CHARD> lol
<softwork> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<gnomefreak> mikebot: what totem are you using?
<mwe> gnomefreak: it doesn't show here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mikebot> gnomefreak, in the about it says: Movie Player using xine-lib version 1.0.1
<gnomefreak> mwe: under real name it shows me oot
<gnomefreak> root
<gnomefreak> mikebot: dapper ?
<mikebot> gnomefreak, no
<fedora_good> hello everyone
<gnomefreak> mikebot: not off hand no when did it stop working?
<R1CHARD> fedora_good need to banned
<R1CHARD> lol
<mikebot> gnomefreak, yesterday
<mindamp> im looking for a good mp3/wma PHP stream application... ive already tried kplaylist and mp3act, any other suggestions?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<fedora_good> does Ubuntu supports Yum packet manager?
<mwe> gnomefreak: I don't know. I think the root@ip indicates he's logged on as root, if I'm not mistaken
<fedora_good> Richard i just luv Fedora
<gnomefreak> fedora_good: no
<fedora_good> yiiiikkkess
<fedora_good> ok
<fedora_good> ty
<NoUse> fedora_good apt-get is better anyway :-)
<R1CHARD> federic, not really
<R1CHARD> aptitude is better
<BLeST> i still need help getting  ubuntu installed :/
<fedora_good> NoUse apt-get is good but i heard in Yum you can make your own repositories
<gnomefreak> mwe: ircname  : root   that is why i say hes not
<NoUse> fedora_good you can do that with apt too
<fedora_good> NoUse ?????
<fedora_good> NoUse do u have a link that tells me how?
<gnomefreak> fedora_good: R1CHARD  #ubuntu-offtopic please
* voraistos loves to apt-get stuff
<sissi_> hi all, I do an upgrade from breezy to dapper, the kernel 2.6.15 doesn't work and freeze on "Loading hardware drivers...", I download the dapper live CD and it's the same, how can I fix it ?
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell fedora_good about apt
<gnomefreak> sissi_: ask in #ubuntu+1 for help with dapper please
<gnomefreak> BLeST: how far does the install get?
<NoUse> fedora_good http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/286
<sissi_> gnomefreak, ok sorry
<Johnny_RG> ?alguien q sepa como instalaar el ssh sin red
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell fedora_good about apt
<BLeST> gnomefreaks: installing grub.. sits at 0% indefinately
<Johnny_RG> diganme los pasos please
<gnomefreak> Johnny_RG: #ubuntu-es
<fedora_good> NoUse ty
<fedora_good> gnomefreak ty
<R1CHARD> gnomefreak, why?
<gnomefreak> BLeST: i would try it again
<BLeST> i've tried 10 x now
<gnomefreak> R1CHARD: apt vs yum should not be in this channel
<BLeST> keeps stopping at installing GRUB
<moitio> /dev/dsp is reading as busy when i try and play songs in svn MPD, or Last FM player (and various other apps) - can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> BLeST: did you check the md5 of the iso?
<R1CHARD> isn't apt vs yum
<R1CHARD> is apt-get vs aptitude
<BLeST> gnome: yea it seemed fine but i can always retry another burn wh en i get home this evening
<gnomefreak> R1CHARD > aptitude is better
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<R1CHARD> Realle, is better than apt-get
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<wasabi__> Trying to set up NFS.... getting RPC: Program not registered
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell wasabi__ about nfs
<peruano> hi, somebody knows how to set the e mail evolution?
<gnomefreak> wasabi__: the last link in that should give you what you need
<gnomefreak> peruano: what part are you stuck on?
<R1CHARD> hey gnomefreak, what happend?
<gnomefreak> R1CHARD: i removed you for getting smart
<R1CHARD> do you have a problem with the peruvians?
<peruano> i got this message , after i set everything
<peruano> Unable to connect to POP server pop.gmail.com.
<peruano> Error sending password: -ERR [AUTH]  Username and password not accepted.
<wasabi__> gnomefreak: These are instructions for stuff I've already done.
<gnomefreak> peruano: did you use @gmail.com?
<peruano> hold down please gnomefreak
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody tell me a howto please, that said how can i install the newest xgl on my kubuntu breezy!?
<MetaMorfoziS> (i has downloaded a package iso
<MetaMorfoziS> )
<MetaMorfoziS> but i can't use it
<gnomefreak> R1CHARD: i asked you to go to offtopic because this wasnt the place for that disscusion getting smart with me is what got you removed lets not do it again
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: you cant install xgl on breezy
<R1CHARD> but I didn't speak another topi
<MetaMorfoziS> why? i red a lot of forums some humans do it
<R1CHARD> apt-get and aptitude is topic of Ubuntu
<R1CHARD> what's the problem
<gnomefreak> R1CHARD: thats not the convo im talking about and you know it
<gnomefreak>  R1CHARD > isn't apt vs yum
<sbalneav> R1CHARD: I'd drop it if I were you.
<gnomefreak> 12:45 <         R1CHARD > is apt-get vs aptitude
<gnomefreak> now i would suggest you stop
<R1CHARD> yes, I didn't continue with yum
<Angel_Dex> where can i get a list of video drivers 5.10 has?
<mindamp> anyone?
<R1CHARD> in other side, show me the probes
<gnomefreak> mindamp: ?
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: what driver are you looking for?
<Mahmoud_> ubotu tell Mahmoud_ about nfs
<R1CHARD> gnomefreak, bye bye
<R1CHARD> You are one of the abusser of their powers in the world
<njal> i need some help compiling the latest NDiswraper
<sbalneav> Angel_Dex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards might help you
<R1CHARD> You don't have nothing of power
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak Im looking to update my Video card to somthing alittle newer and better just to be up to date
<R1CHARD> is only a channel
<R1CHARD> bye
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<R1CHARD> I won't return
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<R1CHARD> won't necesary
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.230.66.18]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mlehrer> is anyone here using a dual head display
<Angel_Dex> whos thatyou just banned?
<Angel_Dex> lol
<mindamp> ls
<peruano> gnomefreak, are u there
<gnomefreak> peruano: yes
<Angel_Dex> sbalneav =o that looks like exactly what i needed thank ya
<peruano> could u explain me, what is wrong with this
<gnomefreak> peruano: make sure you used pop.gmail.com for the incomming server and smtp.gmail.com for outgoing server
<colea> hello, i screwed up mysql, i tried to upgrade it to 5.0, and now the server wont start, how can i completely remove mysql from my system, to do a new install via Adept? im using Ubuntu Breezy... thanks
<korven2003> what is the name of the package that contains glgears?
<gnomefreak> peruano: what is your email name that you used
<peruano> yes, i typed like that
<slackern> peruano: just to check have you enabled it on gmail so you can use pop3?
<gnomefreak> korven2003: glxgears?
<peruano> it;s only appear pop
<marco__> hi i have a problem with audio driver
<sbalneav> colea: do a dpkg -l | grep mysql, then do an aptitude purge <pkglist> obtained from the first step.
<marco__> when i tr this http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=C-Media&card=.&chip=CMI8330&module=cmi8330#intro
<peruano> no, slackern
<gnomefreak> peruano: what only appears as pop?
<peruano> i didnt
<peruano> yes
<marco__> i recived this error from gcc
<colea> sbalneav , thanks, ill try that
<gnomefreak> peruano: go into gmail settings and set that please
<slackern> peruano: Go to Settings->Forwarding and POP and enable pop access there. settings in gmail webpage.
<marco__> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<marco__> you can help me?
<MisterN> hi
<Angel_Dex> These are all knew expensive video cards TT_TT i only wanna spend like 50$ just to get somthing better then my rage pro ultra 128
<gnomefreak> marco__: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<peruano> ok, let me do it
<colea> sbalneav , i had mysql 4.1 installed, then i tried to install 5.0 from source, not using apt, does that leave any extra files or directories to be removed?
* Mitsurugi plays WoW
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: my nvidia was 60 dollars
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak What one?
<sbalneav> colea: If you do the purge, it should remove everything.  Config files, data, the whole shebang
<gnomefreak> nvidia fx 5200
<korven2003> gnomefreak how do i show the fps in glxgears?
<gnomefreak> korven2003: glxgears -printfps
<slackern> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<colea> sbalneav , ok, let me try that
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak hmmm ok was it hard to set up in 5.10?
<gnomefreak> slackern: mines faster ;)
<korven2003> weee 8000fps =)
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: no took less than 10 mins
<marco__> thx
<slackern> gnomefreak: :p yeah but mines easier to type for me :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<peruano> ok guys, i got 2 options
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak you nistalled the 3d binary thing right?
* slackern cuddles a bit with ubotu 
* sbalneav heads out for lunch
<gnomefreak> peruano: enable pop should be the one
<korven2003> does the videooverlay option affect the 3dd performance or is it just 2d?
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<gnomefreak> ^^^ Angel_Dex
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gnomefreak> when it posts
<peruano> i got forwarding and pop download
<Jowi> !gutenprint
<ubotu> Jowi: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> what are the 3 choices i cant get in mine right now
<peruano> in pop download option is where i have enable pop for all e mail
<slackern> Enable POP for all mail and in the dialogue underneath "keep Gmail's copy in the inbox" is what i use.
<peruano> ok
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak, "Some video chipsets have buggy VGA BIOS implementations; they may render text consoles incorrectly" Do you have this problem with your card?
<gnomefreak> peruano: enable pop for all mail
<gnomefreak> i use archive gmails copy ;)
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: nope i dont
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak, Ah ok ^_^ I might just get that one then Many thanks
<slackern> gnomefreak: i use the webpage quite often so nice to see whats new there when im not at my pc
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> ah i was there yesterday adding another gmail account and setting it up for thunderchicken but i cant remember the way its worded
<peruano> i got to restart, after this
<gnomefreak> peruano: no
<peruano> so, still doesnt work
<peruano> the same
<gnomefreak> peruano: you have to restart evolution not the pc
<peruano> ok
<gnomefreak> peruano: what is the user name you used?
<Jowi> !info cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<brotherJohn1234> and your passwort, please :)
<gnomefreak> is it bleh or bleh@gmail.com
<gnomefreak> Jowi: issues?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Jowi about print
<magical_trevsky> anyone know how to find out my PCs mac address from the terminal/
<moitio> /dev/dsp is reading as busy when i try and play songs in svn MPD, or Last FM player (and various other apps) - can anyone help?
<NoUse> magical_trevsky ifconfig
<gnomefreak> brotherJohn1234: please dont kid like that someone may not know you joking
<Jowi> gnomefreak: not yet. dad-in-law on the hunt for a printer at a resonable price that work well with linux. found an epson that seems to be supported with gutenprint
<gnomefreak> magical_trevsky: ifconfig
<gnomefreak> Jowi: my epson 64 works wonders
<wims> magical_trevsky,  can't you do an ifconfig ?
<Jowi> gnomefreak: think it was a all-in-one stylus DX4250
<gnomefreak> Jowi: if you go to the link ubotu sent you the first one is hardware i would start there ;)
<Minty> how do I get to see my window partion and files  ???
<Micke> hi all im very new on linux (my 2 day), I just wounder if this is a good place to get help if i need?
<gnomefreak> Micke: yes
* gnomefreak brb
<peruano> gnomefreak, in the forwarding option, it;s have to be with a check on disable forwarding
<XiXaQ> how can I see what IP address my NIC has been assigned by the DHCP server?
<Jowi> gnomefreak: yes, I've come to the conclusion that it is supported (at linuxprinting.org - nothing found at the ubuntuwiki) and now doing research for gutenprint. did you need any additional drivers for cups need to be installed for the one you have?
<slackern> Micke: you could also join the channel #ubuntu-se to talk with swedish people :)
<Mystery47> Mickey: Yes!
<Micke> ok thx
<Mystery47> sorry Micke...:(
<adrian__> jest ktos z polski ?
<slackern> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Jowi> XiXaQ: in a terminal: "ifconfig"
<XiXaQ> thanks
<marco__> how i install kernel sources with apt?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell marco__ about kernel-source
<HymnToLife> marco__> sudo apt-get install linux-source-<your kernel version here>
<gnomefreak> marco__: your pm has instructions
<outlawcrook> ok i cant get the x server back upand going..I have tried the sudo dpkg-reconfiguer xserver-xorg it goes through its steps but when i reboot still will not load
<outlawcrook> ???
<HymnToLife> outlawcrook> any error message ?
<marco__> thx
<kuja> What's the specific error?
<gnomefreak> marco__: yw
<outlawcrook> i can let it try and load then come back and tell ya
<Jowi> gnomefreak: do you know if gutenprint is the replacement for gimp-print?
<dmesg> hi
<gnomefreak> Jowi: they are seprate
<dmesg> any one recomend hula?
<gnomefreak> seperate
* Jowi aha's
<wims> does anybody know about an easy to install Zope for Ubuntu ?
<outlawcrook> will brb in a few
<gnomefreak> wims: sudo apt-get install zope?
<peruano> gnomefreak, i still dont have pop3 in the options, and i already enable pop for all my email
<gnomefreak> peruano: delete the emails accounts set with evo and redo them my evo is letting me add pop to it
<wyattware> hi all.  has anyone had any luck with setting up ubuntu for fax receive and voice messageing?
<marco__>  Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.12-9-386 .... why?
<wims> gnomefreak,  problem is that i want v2.7
<wims> which was released in 2004
<gnomefreak> peruano: it might just say pop not pop3
<peruano> ok,
<peruano> ok
<gnomefreak> wims: what version do you have in repos?
<gnomefreak> !info zope
<ubotu> zope: (Open Source Web Application Server), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 2.6.4-1.6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2554 kB, Installed size: 13848 kB
<gnomefreak> !info zope dapper
<gnomefreak> wims: i would look on zope site for a .deb file
<ProN00b> how do i ignore all incoming icmp packets ?
<wims> ok
<kaitsu> hello
<ICE> I can't get my internet connection to work
<rosen> lmao
<ICE> I reset my switch and not it doesn't work
<rosen> you are here ?
<rosen> :)
<ICE> windows comp
<rosen> ew
<NoUse> ICE do you have an IP address?
<root_____> una pregunta
<ICE> no
<NoUse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ICE> not on my nix box
<NoUse> ICE do you usually get it from DHCP?
<kaitsu> ubuntu is best
<ICE> yes
<nox-Hand> I am making a usplash image, but I don't know how to convert my PNG image (( just a simple black / white png, but the black/white change is smooth, so no useable)) to a 16 colour PNG. Can anyone help?
<wyattware> hi all.  has anyone had any luck with setting up ubuntu for fax receive and voice messageing?
<NoUse> ICE try running 'sudo dhclient eth0'
<ICE> is there a way to release it with linux or no
<JRG> alguien me ayuda como agregar permisos de escritura a archivos para otros usuarios en linux ubuntu
<JRG> ??????????
<ICE> k
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> JRG: #ubuntu-es
<kaitsu> does anybody knows drivers for canon pixma mp150 machine
* mode/#ubuntu [-b R1CHARD!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<doubletwist> Anyone here use backuppc?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<peruano> gnomefreak, it's working now, thank u
<peruano> let me ask u this
<gnomefreak> peruano: YW
<ICE> k NoUse I'm getting a subnet now
<peruano> all this e mail, where they gonna storage,
<peruano> in my hdd
<NoUse> ICE just a subnet? no ip?
<ICE> now what can I do
<ICE> no ip
<gnomefreak> peruano: you will have a copy left on gmail.com and i think evolution stores emails in your home dir
<gnomefreak> peruano: not real sure on where though
<NoUse> ICE I'd try assigning a static IP via System -> Admin -> Networking and see if that works
<peruano> thanks any ways
<Jowi> peruano: if you haven't set up anything special it will probably be in /var/mail/username as one big file.
<coldness> i cant get my sound blaster live 24bit sound card to work on ubuntu linux
<gnomefreak> peruano: its /home/username/.evolution/mail
<ICE> never had to before
<coldness> ubuntu forum
<ICE> might be my switch
<peruano> thay are not there, so it's good
<coldness> i cant get my sound blaster live 24bit sound card to work on ubuntu linux can anyone help me
<kaitsu> drivers for canon pixma mp 150 printer ???????
<Rotund> can someone tell me what the app-install-data-commericial will be for?
<Rotund> coldness: is it an EMU10K or the Crystal audio one?
<NoUse> Rotund thats a dapper question, please direct it to #ubuntu+1
<peruano> ok guys, it's not in both home and var
<peruano> it's good for me , cause my hdd is really short
<Rotund> coldness: do an `lspci` on the terminal
<Jeff1983> is there a way to make the nautilus default to be "view as list"
<wims> which package is that mp3 codec package again?
<Rotund> Jeff1983: it's in the preferences of nautilus
<peruano> gnomefreak,
<Hso> question... is the person who yesterday told me to download Kanotix Linux to check my network configuration, here?
<gnomefreak> peruano: ?
<Rotund> wims: for the best one, goto fluendo.com and download their one (it's free)
<Rotund> wims: it'll actually be licensed
<peruano> i use to program in C, but a few years ago, and know, i install ubuntu in my pc, because i want to know how to program in linux
<wims> Rotund thanks
<peruano> sorry i mean used
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<Jeff1983> thanks Rotund
<Hso> peruano, - afaik, you need to install alot of GCC packages that are in Synaptic
<peruano> how can i get a good start in linux programming
<Hso> I don't know :(
<Hso> have you tried google?
<highvoltage> peruano: there's a guide installed on your system, called dive into python :)
<mwe> peruano: you can program in C in linux. ansi programs will work without changes
<daryl_> !ldconfig
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, daryl_
<Jowi> peruano: "sudo apt-get build-essential" will give you a compiler and stuff
<nox-Hand> !tea
<ubotu> nox-Hand: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nox-Hand> !42
<ubotu> nox-Hand: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<daryl_> Does anyone know what "ldconfig" does?  I thought it was the command to reset my graphics card.  but i think I messed up my glx extensions by using it.
<visik7> does firefox 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu2 from dapper compile smoothly on breezy ?
<nox-Hand>  Bah, that bot needs to read more Douglas Adams
<peruano> whera can i get that jowi
<gnomefreak> daryl_: i think thats a library config command
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell visik7 about ff1.5
<daryl_> gnomefreak: hrm, so that has nothing to do with my problem then... ok thanks : )
<Centaur5> How can I mount an external usb hd with a fat32 partition?
<peruano> highvoltage, where is that manual, under what file
<Rotund> wims: are you on dapper or breezy?
<Jowi> peruano: you get it with the command i just gave you. it install a compiler and all stuff you need to do at least basic compiles
<daryl_> gnomefreak: do you know what to do when your GLX extensions are damaged?
<wims> I'm on hoary actually
<NoUse> Centaur5 mine just shows up on the desktop when I plug it in
<Jowi> !build-essential
<ubotu> [build-essential]  a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<visik7> gnomefreak: I don't want to install the one provided by mozilla foundation
<Jowi> !gcc
<ubotu> it has been said that gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Rotund> wims: the fluendo won't work then (for gstreamer 0.10)
<visik7> gnomefreak: I want a deb with dependancies
<jessika> has anyone been able to run epsxe on dapper?
<wims> Rotund, k
<Centaur5> NoUse: Really?  That's odd, I've never had that happen with an external usb device.
<daryl_> !glx
<ubotu> daryl_: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> visik7: you should its faster than ubuntu version
<daryl_> !extension
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, daryl_
<NoUse> Centaur5 you're running breezy?
<visik7> gnomefreak: I don't need fast program I need a clean system
<Centaur5> NoUse: Dapper, I know it's detected as /dev/sdb so I tried sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /home/user/temp but it says it doesn't exist.
<gnomefreak> visik7: either way you have to keep your version of ff
<Rotund> wims: you want: gstreamer0.8-mad
<Rotund> wms: it's in universe
<Rotund> wims that is
<gnomefreak> its not gonna make it messy or dirty
<visik7> gnomefreak: ok I'll compile ti
<NoUse> Centaur5 run sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<daryl_> gnomefreak: do you know what to do when your GLX extensions are damaged?
<wims> Rotund, yep, i found it by doing some googling, but thanks anyway
<gnomefreak> daryl_: nope havent run into that ever
<Centaur5> NoUse: Was that supposed to output something?
<NoUse> Centaur5 that outputs any partiions found on the device
<daryl_> i'm getting a message 'extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".'
<NoUse> Centaur5 if it doesn't output anything, it didn't find any partitions
<Centaur5> NoUse: Well shoot, I guess it's not going to work.
<daryl_> Anyone know how to fix the problem with extension GLX missing?
<NoUse> Centaur5 are you sure data is on the drive?
<visik7> Centaur5: ATI ?
<Centaur5> NoUse: Thanks though.  I have a PC Card hd should it work the same way?
<Jowi> daryl_: you're probably having a driver problem (not installed or wrong one installed or a non-supported video card). see !nvidia or !ati for more info
<Centaur5> I just pulled it out of my desktop yesterday
<highvoltage> peruano: file:///usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/index.html
<NoUse> Centaur5 not sure about PC Card HDs
<highvoltage> peruano: open that in firefox
<Centaur5> visik7: I have a nvidia video card
<daryl_> Jowi: its a sis card.  it was working the other day, and all of a sudden stopped working.  I figure i did something to damage it.
<visik7> Centaur5: strange
<outlawcrook> ok i am back
<outlawcrook> hope i got what was needed for why my xserver is not loading
<Centaur5> NoUse: Alright, I've never been able to find anything about a pc card hd.
<daryl_> Jowi: I followed the instructions at !xorg
<daryl_> !xorg
<ubotu> from memory, xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<Centaur5> NoUse: So I have a 5 gig hd I never use  :)
<Jowi> daryl_: ...and you are sure you're using the correct driver and chose "glx" module in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<daryl_> hrm now that i'm not sure about.  glx module.  i'll go check
<outlawcrook> there is this  EE Unable to find a valis frambuffer device
<outlawcrook> EE nv(0) failed to open framebuffer device
<Centaur5> NoUse: Well thanks for your help, I'll try plugging it into a different windows desktop.
<Skeletonix> If I write text,in gnuplot, which is longer then one line, the text diveded into to two line(line wrapped). Yes, it's normal but I can move with cursor only in the lower line. When I hold left arrow (key) curor stops on top of the line and doesn't continue to previous one.
<Skeletonix> 
<Skeletonix> It's a little bit problem, allmost every instruction is longer then gnome-terminal window . Pleas, how can I fix it?				
<peruano> highvoltage, ok
<outlawcrook> using config file etc/xii/xorg.conf
<peruano> how can i get the command line
<outlawcrook> and then there is
<Hso> peruano,  - in ubuntu?
<peruano> yes
<iveqy> hi, Short question just... What is the name of the NIS server package for ubuntu? I only found the client package...
<Hso> go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<gnomefreak> peruano: applications>accessories>terminal
<Jowi> daryl_: you might need to install one of the restricted-modules packages as well to get it working. for a list of available ones: "apt-cache search -n restricted"
* gnomefreak brbagain
<MisterN> cu
<Madkiss> hi all; after plugging in a USB mass storage devic, where will Ubuntu mount it? /mnt/<name_of_the_volume>?
<Dani_Filth> Hi
<iveqy> Madkiss: no /media/
<Jowi> Madkiss: /media
<peruano> terminal server client
<Madkiss> so /media/<name_of_the_volume>?
<Dani_Filth> please someone can give me the default gtk color of GDM ?
<outlawcrook> usr/xllr6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_xform.0 no symbols found
<Badman> yo
<outlawcrook> usr/xllr6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_norm.0 no symbols found
<peruano> i dont have it under that
<pyrotic> richiefrich ?
<outlawcrook> usr/xllr6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.0 no symbols found
<Dani_Filth> :'(
<Hso> peruano, - you must have
<outlawcrook> does that help whyu my xserver is not starting
<barbara> hello, can you tell me how i can know my ip address ? i'm behind a router
<Hso> barbara,  - www.whatismyip.com tells you
<lppcta> barbara: check the webpage for your router, it should have a status section which contains the ip address
<peruano> no, i just have : archive manager, calculator, character map, dictionary, and text editor
<Micke> witch progam do i use to write my code in (im trying to program some c/c++)?
<peruano> under app/acc/
<lppcta> micke: gcc/g++
<outlawcrook> anyone
<Hso> peruano,  - o.o it should be the thing above text editor.. if you don't have it... you may be using an old version of ubuntu? which version are you using?
<outlawcrook> ????
<daryl_> Jowi: I did the apt-cache search -n restricted command.  I am not quite sure what I am supposed to be looking for.
<gnomefreak> Micke: for beginners i would go with anjuta or kdevelop depending what desktop your using
<peruano> i got it now, it's under app/system tools/terminal
<gnomefreak> peruano: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Jowi> daryl_: you will get a few choices of which you might want to install. it depends on the kernel you have. "uname -r" will give you the kernel you have installed
<lppcta> gnomefreak: actually gcc is easier than using all those bloated IDE's :)
<barbara> thanks guy, i'll try this
<gnomefreak> lppcta: gcc doesnt write anything it compiles it
<peruano> i got it, but it;s under acc/sys tools/terminal
<Jowi> daryl_: but only chose one of them
<Micke> ok, im very new here i just installed ubuntu so i dont know witch desktop im useing....
<rosen> Hey.. While trying to install wine I got this error /home/rosen/.setup4710: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rosen>  ... What package am I in need of ? .. there is many libgtk :O
<gnomefreak> peruano: thats why i ask what version you are on
<lppcta> gnomfreak: oh, my bad, thought he was asking for a compiler
<Hso> peruano,  - that's very strange.. are you using a beta of the new version?
<_extricate_> !SSL
<ubotu> _extricate_: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<peruano> let me see
<gnomefreak> peruano: afaik breezy started putting terminal in appl;ications>accesories>terminal
<pyrotic> Anyone know how to get aMSN sounds to work?
<gnomefreak> peruano: uname -r
<peruano> version 5.04
<Hso> ah...
<Hso> i'm using 5.10(i think)
<gnomefreak> peruano: ok thats what i thought
<Hso> perhaps you need to update?
<peruano> what?
<barbara> thought it was a page for blonde, but it seems to work :) cool
<daryl_> Jowi: I am using Kernel: 2.6.12-10-386, according to uname command.  What do i need to do to download the item I'm needing?  I am sorry, I just don't quite understand what you were suggesitng I do.
<gnomefreak> peruano: i would think about  upgrading to 5.10
<peruano> how can upgrade it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell peruano about upgrade
<outlawcrook> can someone helpp me please with getting xserver back up
<gnomefreak> peruano: your pm will tell you and please follow the first link
<Jowi> daryl_: the "restricted" modules may contain the xgl part for your video card. when you "apt-cache search -n restricted" do you find a package called "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386"?
<outlawcrook> was working great at friends house till i came home and hooked upto my monitor
<luke> how do I share a folder with a windows computer?
<gnomefreak> outlawcrook: i would love to but you need to give me more to go on
<outlawcrook> then tried to get it to load it
<daryl_> Jowi: yes i do
<blaze> does anyone know why xmms doesn't play files, that are on another pc on the network?
<outlawcrook> what ya need
<barbara> thanks and good evening
<blaze> and.. i play them with totem..
<blaze> but i want xmms :), solution?
<Jowi> daryl_: try to install it "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386"
<gnomefreak> outlawcrook: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure the moniter is yours not your friends
<pyrotic> Jowi - Hey, you helped me with 'wolfet' just FYI 'nickrud' was wondering what we did.. but I forgot, also, do you know how to get it to download the maps when joining a server?.. that's my next issue.. :) -- No need to answer quick, I see your helping others, I can wait.
<daryl_> jowi: wow didn't realize that was the package name.
<daryl_> jowi: thank you
<Jowi> np daryl_
<daryl_> jowi: it says its already the newest
<luke> how do I share a folder with a windows computer?
<outlawcrook> yea i tried that but still comes back up after it get done and i reboot with xserver not loading
<shylock> Hallo i tried the easyubuntuscript and checked some boxes and told it to run, a few progress bars came up and finished but nothing seems to be installed
<gnomefreak> daryl_: are you trying for headers or source?
<Jowi> daryl_: then I don't know what is going on. :-/
<daryl_> gnomefreak: pls rephrase the question?
<james_> can anyone anwser a quick question for me
<outlawcrook> anyway i can get to the log file and that drive from in XP pro
<rosen> libgtk-1.2.so.0 ... can anyone tell me what package that is part of ?
<daryl_> jowi: well thanks for the valiant try : )
<gnomefreak> daryl_: are you looking for kernel source or kernel headers or kernel restrictedd modules?
<james_> with ubuntu do i want to dl rpm files or tgz files
<pyrotic> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<Jowi> pyrotic: we installed the correct drivers, modules and enabled dri and glx and stuff
<gnomefreak> james_: try to find .deb files please
<Jowi> :)
<blaze> does anyone know why xmms doesn't play files, that are on another pc on the network?
<blaze> and.. i play them with totem..
<daryl_> gnomefreak: dunno.  I was just trying to follow Jowi's suggestion.  what I'm trying to do is resolve the error message 'extension GLX missing on display'
<nightshift> yes .deb is better... rpm is for redhat
<james_> the programe i am useing does not have .deb files
<blaze> but i want xmms :), solution?
<pyrotic> Jowi ah, alright..
<gnomefreak> james_: give me an idea on what app your looking for maybe i can help you find one
<luke> how do I share a folder with a windows computer?
<james_> it is called echolinux
<gnomefreak> daryl_: oh ok
<james_> it is the linux ver of echolink
<nightshift> you can still convert it with alien though
<james_> for ham radio stuff
<james_> VoIP type communications
* sbalneav back
<pyrotic> james_ http://www.google.com : your best resource...
<mlehrer> luke: install samba on the linux machine, and the windows machine should be able to connect to it
<gnomefreak> nightshift: not really recommeneded
<pyrotic> sbalneav wb
<daryl_> Does anyone else know what would cause a 'extension GLX missing on display' message?
<james_> but will rpm and tgz files work
<nightshift> no i know... but if you've got no choice...
<jramsey> luke, right click folder in file browser and select Samba but mlehrer is right u need Samba installed
<rosen> /home/rosen/.setup5060: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0:  cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nightshift> however that hardly ever occurs.
<pyrotic> james_ tgz files will work if you unzip them and follow the install file..
<gnomefreak> daryl_: i think that is the drivers for video card that causies that error make sure your drivers are install properly
<Jowi> pyrotic: about the maps, i actually don't know. i think that when you join certain games it may download them automatically. some servers do not allow that so you need to download the maps yourself at one of the sites ( http://returntocastlewolfenstein.filefront.com/files/Wolfenstein_Enemy_Territory/Maps/Objective;2659 )
<james_> ok...i can wiki the ubuntu page as far as to unzip a tgz right
<gnomefreak> rosen: install libgtk-1,2-dev
<jessika> i get an error while trying to run a program: "error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file"
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell james_ about compile
<jessika> libncurses.so.5 is linked to libncurses.so.5.5
<pyrotic> Jowi see, I downloaded a bunch of maps and put them in the 'etmain' but it doesn't seem to let me join, and it trys to download them, but I don't think it see's a correct directory to download to... and I'm not sure what one that would be...if I have ot make it or not..
<daryl_> gnomefreak: how do i do that?  my understanding is I do the instructions in !xorg to change a driver.  am I misunderstanding how you install a driver?
<rosen> gnomefreak, ah ok I'll try that thanks!
<Jowi> jessika: "sudo apt-get install libncurses5" should fix that (hopefully)
<gnomefreak> jessika: look for the -dev file of that library please
<james_> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<gnomefreak> daryl_: what vc do you have?
<luke> jramsey, I haev samba installed when I right click on the folder and click share it works fine, but how do I connect form a windows comp?
<james_> thanks gnomefreak
<daryl_> gnomefreak: not sure what vc means
<jessika> ok, i dont have to remove 5.5 then?
<gnomefreak> Jowi: im thinking the -dev has teh .so
<gnomefreak> vc=video card
<daryl_> gnomefreak: oh video card.. um one second.  its a sis built on
<jramsey> luke, which version of windows
<luke> jramsey, WinXP home
<ompaul> james_, if you have installed universe then do this in a teminal >> sudo apt-cache search ham | grep radio << you might get better functionality and you should look for source not rpms (too much information :-))
<peruano> jowi, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<peruano> this ask me for a paswword
<daryl_> gnomefreak: Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) SiS Default Card
<my-style> know everyone a german irc channel
<james_> ompaul_ thanks
<Jowi> pyrotic: my comp is too crappy to run ET well so I sort of never looked into it much. But I did get it to work :)
<gnomefreak> peruano: no s
<my-style> speak everyone german
<Jowi> peruano: try your normal password
<gnomefreak> peruano: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> peruano: use your user password
<rosen> gnomefreak, worked like a charm .. thanks alot !
<mlehrer> dual head video in linux just sucks doesn't it
<peruano> ok
<ompaul> mlehrer, no
<gnomefreak> rosen: yw
<pyrotic> Jowi Ah, well crap anyways.. :P... I'll keep workin' on it... if you see richiefrich around, tell him I was lookin' for him...take care
<ompaul> mlehrer, but it is not well documented
<Micke> what is the the comando for showing all directorys (like dir in dos)?
<Jowi> cy pyrotic
<Badman> what applican we can use to read rmvb?
<gnomefreak> jessika: your gonna need the libncurses-dev package iirc
<Badman> application*
<gnomefreak> Micke: dir
<mlehrer> ompaul: that is an understatement.  apparently it is impossible to have them be different resolutions, and there isn't a window manager in existance that deals with them nicely
<daryl_> gnomefreak: Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) SiS Default Card
<outlawcrook> ok i just pulled the log file of the drive can i send it to you Gnomefreak?
<ompaul> Micke, you really don't want to look at hundreds of files you have no idea about >> ls -R / <<
<gnomefreak> !sis
<ubotu> gnomefreak: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mlehrer> i can't tell you how much it annoys me to watch the windows & mac users here just mindlessly plug in a second screen, and watch it work beautifully
<mlehrer> !#%&!%%$#
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mlehrer
<gnomefreak> ompaul: you know anything about sis video cards?
<Badman> me too i have SiS, do you have sis drivers daryl_ ?
<peruano> it's look like the keyboard is not responding
<jessika> ok, i'll try that
<jessika> thanks
<daryl_> badman: no clue
<peruano> when i type the password
<Jowi> peruano: that is a safety feature
<Badman> i can't play ET just because of this card :(
<daryl_> badman: this was working fine till yesterday... then all of a sudden died, not sure what I did to it
<ompaul> mlehrer, please see the source :-) if you really want to do that - maybe some xen kludge and something else would help but only if your a dev
<serp> mlehrer: swich to windows
<Badman> (ET: Enemy Territory)
<jessika> "libncurses5-dev is already the newest version"
<peruano> ok, so i got to disable it
<doc__> Hallo World!
<gnomefreak> jessika: what was the error again
<Micke> what is the comando for deleting a file?
<Badman> daryl_, else you know with what software can we read rmvb (except real player)
<gnomefreak> ?
<Jowi> peruano: no. you need to get used to it. :) type your password normally and press enter and it will work fine
<jessika>  error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sbalneav> Micke: rm <filename>
<ompaul> mlehrer, you could hit the mail list for ubuntu https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<peruano> ok
<sbalneav> or, drag it to the trash in Nautilus.
<jessika> i have a file called libncurses.so.5, but it is juats a link to 5.5
<gnomefreak> jessika: ok give me a sec
<daryl_> gnomefreak: you asked what VC i have.  it is a Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) SiS Default Card
<peruano> yessss
<gnomefreak> daryl_: yes i know i was asking if ompaul knew anything about them because i dont have a clue
<citron> hi guys
<daryl_> gnomefreak: ah my bad thanks : )
<citron> i miss you.
<citron> no, i don't miss you.
<citron> lol
<gnomefreak> jessika: that should do it
<ompaul> gnomefreak, ,missed that
<daryl_> gnomefreak: i think i've been using xserver-xorg-driver-siliconmotion
<gnomefreak> its all good ompaul
<jenda> How can I display a block of text which has been messed up by inappropriate char encoding the right way?
<ompaul> k
<ompaul> jenda, utf8 ?
<peruano> ok, it's processing my old cd
* gnomefreak knows nothing about sis cards
<jenda> ompaul: I'd think so... it would be between UTF-8 and ISO-8xxx-2
<outlawcrook> gnomefreak i also get this   usr/share/xll/fonts/cyrillic does not exist and
<Bizzeh> hey, how would i enable universe from test mode
<outlawcrook> gnomefreak i also get this   usr/share/xll/fonts/cid does not exist
<jessika> i'll try uninstalling it first with synaptic
<zboost> hi guys
<Seveas> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Seveas> !javadebs
<gnomefreak> outlawcrook: that i dont know about
<zboost> can someone help me with port forwarding -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177599
<Seveas> !+javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<outlawcrook> ok
<outlawcrook> Laugh Out Loud
<outlawcrook> enough time for the 5th install
<outlawcrook> :(
<outlawcrook> wish i could save those 145 updates though
<outlawcrook> :)
<ompaul> outlawcrook, burn them onto a CD
<ompaul> outlawcrook, got a CD
<outlawcrook> yea
<gnomefreak> outlawcrook: is it stpping the updates?
<daryl_> anyone else have a suggestion about 'extension GLX missing on display' error message?
<outlawcrook> no my isp will slow me down if i download to much to fast
<bluefoxicy> I have a question, why is it when I copy from one machine to another using ssh in nautilus it freezes.
<sbalneav> outlawcrook: look in /var/cache/apt/archives.
<ompaul> outlawcrook, have you got k3b or gnomebaker?
<AngryElf1> hey guys, what device are external usb hard drives? and where do they get automounted?
<paniq> how do i install fonts the easy way in ubuntu?
<outlawcrook> ok there is 677 files in there
<jramsey> luke, i havent forgotten ... am trying this out
<outlawcrook> save them all
<outlawcrook> ?
<MystaMax> hello, are there any instructions on how to change the resolution from the terminal? w/o loading X???
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<luke> jramsey, thanks
<MenZa> ompaul: that's about fixing it
<MenZa> Not setting it
* MenZa scratches head
<MystaMax> ompaul: was that directed @ me?
<ompaul> MenZa, you can set useing the same method, assuming it has been set, he said "how to change the resolution from the terminal"
<sbalneav> paniq: I beleive you can just drop .ttf files in $HOME/.fonts directory.
<ompaul> MystaMax, yeap
<jramsey> luke, go here and read about Samba ... it seems straightforward ... i am trying it as well   http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<MystaMax> ompaul: thx, looking over it now
<luke> jramsey, ta
* MenZa shrugs
<ompaul> MystaMax, if that fails, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sbalneav> outlawcrook: Look for the newer ones.  The .debs there will be base+upgrades
<zboost> can someone help me with port forwarding -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177599 iptables doesn't works
<DarkJesus> Is ubuntu more up to date than debian then?
<luke> jramsey, would I be correct in supposing that there is not much diifference between using samba on 5.10 or on 6.06
<gnomefreak> debain what and ubuntu what?
<jramsey> luke, yeah i would say so ... am about to try this
<luke> jramsey, kk
<DarkJesus> Is ubuntu more up to date than debian?
<Minty> Helo, Have mounted the partition NTSF  /dev/hda1 using system, admin, disks but how do I find and see the disk and files as woul like to get some of my win files from it
<jramsey> luke,  ok it works
<jramsey> luke, i'll paste to bin what i did ... just a sec
<soundray> DarkJesus: the distributions have diverged sufficiently to make it impossible to answer your question.
<kevor> Minty: if it is mounted, you can find it in the Places->Computer screen
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Please, help me! I wrote a long E-Mail in Konqueror, then I minimalized the window on the panel, but I cannot see it there. How can I see the opened programs in Gnome under Dapper?
<DarkJesus> What's that mean to mean?
<jramsey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<DarkJesus> My question is, does ubuntu have more recent package versions than debian stable?
<soundray> DarkJesus: I guess if you want ultra-bleeding-edge, you will want Debian sid, and not Ubuntu dapper in its current late beta stage.
<DarkJesus> Debian sid messed up for me
<jramsey> luke, here ya go http://pastebin.ca/56280
<sbalneav> DarkJesus: Sometimes yes, sometimes no
<soundray> DarkJesus: definitely more up to date than Debian stable.
<minimec> ltibor65: <ctrl><tab>
<jramsey> luke, in winxp explorer, map a network driver ... then right-click the ubuntu icon in the tree and select explore
<sbalneav> DarkJesus: Well, debian sid IS the unstable branch, so that's not too surprising.
<jramsey> then enter ur username u setup for samba per the pastebin
<Minty> Kevor am running French version and newbie, Places->Computer screen I can find that where ?
<DarkJesus> Yeah, I know
<jramsey> and presto there's a treeview in the leftpane with ur ubuntu folders
<DarkJesus> It makes sense
<peruano> hey guys, my gcc kernel  was compiled with gcc 3.3.5 and my gcc compiler is version 3.3
<kevor> Minty: press Alt-F2 then type "computer:///" (without the quotes)
<Minty> Kevor done that now what ?
<MystaMax> my linux admin @ my job, says that I should always set up root w/ a password, which i haven't done, is this correct?
<kevor> Minty: did you get a screen with Filesystem and CD drives in it?
<Minty> yes
<kevor> isn't your NTFS drive there?
<soundray> MystaMax: Ubuntu follows a different philosophy.
<bbrazil> MystaMax: not on ubuntu. /msg ubotu rootsudo
<chowells> MystaMax: yes, root is disabled. Used sudo
<Minty> or rather lots of folder; Dev, sys; opt etc
<soundray> MystaMax: sudo is safer.
<kevor> that's not the "computer:///" screen
<MystaMax> he mention something about running apache, and accessing files under apache
<kevor> you clicked something
<MystaMax> all my permissions are set up as user root group root for apache
<MystaMax> good or bad
<bbrazil> MystaMax: depends on how you plan on using it
<MystaMax> can u give small examples...
<MystaMax> please
<jramsey> MystaMax, if u get tired of entering sudo passwords, add the following line to /etc/sudoers 'your username' ALL= NOPASSWD:ALL
<soundray> MystaMax: did you install apache from the repositories?
<Minty> Kevor ok whent back one step, have dvd drive and systeme de fichiier icons
<Micke> What do i need to use "cout <<" in my c/c++ program?
<soundray> jramsey: you can't just do it like that
<kevor> Minty: are you sure you have succesfully mounted the NTFS drive? if not, do the Alt-F2 thingy again, type "gnome-terminal" then type in the screen you get "mount" then press enter
<jramsey> soundray, what else is needed? that seems to work for me
<james_> ok i read the wiki but it talks about a tar.gz file the file i d/l is a tgz file how to i open it so i can install it
<kevor> ubotu: tell Minty about pastebin
<MystaMax> soundray: yes
<carlos_> Hi?
<kevor> Minty: paste the output of the "mount" command there please
<roni_> mnnmmm
<soundray> jramsey: normally you can't just edit sudoers -- you have to use visudo or something.
<roni_> bnbnnnnhjjjj
<jramsey> soundray, i did "sudo gedit /etc/sudoers" then added the cmd ... i no longer have to enter passwords for things like apt-get install
<MystaMax> soundray: yes i did install from repositories
<soundray> james_: tgz and tar.gz means the same thing -- both can be opened with tar zxf
<soundray> MystaMax: that's fine then. Stick with the default owners&permissions
<Minty> kevor http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14128
<MystaMax> great tips thanks guys
<Minty> Never done that before so hope I did it right
<james_> thank you
<kevor> Minty: good going, you pick up fast ;)
<Minty> :)
<kevor> ok, type this: sudo umount /dev/hda1 && sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows && nautilus /media/windows/
<kevor> Minty: in a console that is (the gnome-terminal you just ran with Alt-f2)
<Minty> done says umount: /: periphrique occup
<Minty> , means occupied
<kevor> hmm
<kevor> yes, i thought that might happen, i think (not sure though) you used an incorrect mountpoint
<vOmpatti> Hello
<kevor> Minty: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs follow this guide and reboot :P then it should be good
<kevor> Minty: you can litterally follow it since your ntfs drive is hda1 :P
<Minty> kevor reading brb :) and thanks
<vOmpatti> mm
<kevor> Minty: np, please msg me if your done ^^
<vOmpatti> Could anyone tell me which ati drivers work on ubuntu :D
<soundray> Minty: you won't get out of the current situation until you reboot. Just thought I'd throw that in...
<vOmpatti> Im a noobie so.
<soundray> !tell vOmpatti about ati
<soundray> vOmpatti: look out for a message that ubotu sent you
<vOmpatti> Oh, thanks :D
<whyami> how do I install the dummy alsa driver?
<GaiaX11> Where can i find why they gave the names warty, hoary and breezy for Ubuntu?
<vOmpatti> soundray could you tell me that should i even install ubuntu of any distr. if i have ati's card ? :s cause many people say that its not so clever.
<vOmpatti> Or could anyone tell me :D
<GaiaX11> Any help?
<soundray> GaiaX11: search the web for those terms along with SABDFL
<soundray> vOmpatti: ubuntu is as good with ATI as any other distribution, I'd say.
<GaiaX11> Thanks. I will go there
<vOmpatti> soundray but is it ok for me to install ubuntu with ati's card ? :D
<soundray> vOmpatti: ATI isn't exactly the most supportive company with regard to free driver development, which is why they have a certain reputation
<soundray> vOmpatti: but you will probably be just fine.
<vOmpatti> Okay.
<soundray> vOmpatti: what card have you got?
<vOmpatti> Thanks for your help :)
<vOmpatti> x800
<soundari> hi
<vOmpatti> I just checked that howto ati thing and what it said it should support my card
<soundray> vOmpatti: do you need 3D acceleration?
<vOmpatti> Well i hope i can install wow :b
<soundari> i'm french
<vOmpatti> and play tux racer ! :)
<soundray> vOmpatti: in that case you should probably install the fglrx drivers once you're set up.
<fyrestrtr> where does iptables store its rules?
<FliesLikeABrick> fyrestrtr  you have to use iptables-restore and iptables-save to do it for iptables
<FliesLikeABrick> it isn't done automatically
<soundray> vOmpatti: for basic desktop use, Ubuntu will work out of the box with your card.
<FliesLikeABrick> use those commands to dump/read to/from files
<chrish01> anyone else have issues installing the new sun java packages?
<Most_Wanted> probably
<vOmpatti> soundray mm okay. I think im gonna come back here to whine about those after i've got it set up :] 
<Most_Wanted> you're never alone chrish01
<Most_Wanted> :P
<mnob07> what are kernel-headers and development tools? I'm a newb.
<soundray> vOmpatti: are you installing for the first time?
<chrish01> id like to just uninstall them for the time being, but i cant seem to figure out how since they are in limbo
<chrish01> dying during --unpack
<Minty> Kevor you are the man, many thanks :)
<basesoft> hi all
<soundray> mnob07: those are things that you may need when you write and/or compile software, specifically kernel modules.
<basesoft> I have Radeon card. I connected the monitor to the DVI output. I would like to connect the VGA output to the TV via RGB-SCART connector
<basesoft> I set up the PAL timing under the WINDOWS as an extended desktop with the PowerStrip
<basesoft> It is working perfectly with great picture quality. I would like to do it under the LINUX, but I dont know the X configuration.
<basesoft> Could you please help me?
<mnob07> soundray: oh I'm trying to get my Linksys wusb54g working on ubuntu... the first step is to "make sure you have your kernel-headers and development tools installed"
<mnob07> I'm getting direction off of this post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170017&highlight=WUSB54G
<FliesLikeABrick> basesoft if nobody can help you right away with that, you may be better off asking a question like that on the ubuntu forums or www.linuxquestions.org
<pkiddie> hi
<soundray> basesoft, have you found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Radeon7500TVOut ? It may be possible to adapt for your card.
<mnob07> more specifically here: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Rt2x00drivers
<pkiddie> someone suggested i use ubuntu how different is it from debian? it is based off debian correct?
<FliesLikeABrick> correct pkiddie
<FliesLikeABrick> pkiddie  it is debian, but adapted to everyday desktop use.  The best way to find out exactly what it is is by trying out ubuntu for yourself
<FliesLikeABrick> we cannot sit here and list every difference for you
<soundray> mnob07: if your card has an rt2570 chipset, and you are on Ubuntu breezy, it should work out of the box
<james_> can someone tell me how to install something after i do the tar  with a tgz file
<pkiddie> FliesLikeABrick yeah thanks. will do.
<basesoft> RGB is better picture quality
<soundray> mnob07: no need to mess with headers and dev tools.
<FliesLikeABrick> james_ what are you trying to install?
<FliesLikeABrick> james_ if it is something that is available in apt, you'd be better off using apt to install it
<james_> echolinux
<james_> no it is not
<james_> it is thirdparty
<FliesLikeABrick> but if you're installing from a source tarball, usually you use configure first
<FliesLikeABrick> then make, and make install
<mnob07> how can i tell if I'm ubuntu breezy? and do you mean just plug it in and go or out-of-the-box i can install it?
<james_> ok how do i do the config
<FliesLikeABrick> james_  do ./configure --help in the extracted directory
<james_> ok
<FliesLikeABrick> mnob07 when did you install ubuntu and from what?
<FliesLikeABrick> you are most likely using ubuntu breezy
<mnob07> just yesterday... I got the install i386 from the most seeded torrent I saw :/
<james_> there is not help file for it
<mnob07> *iso
<kevor> Minty: no problem, glad to be of service :P
<FliesLikeABrick> james_ does "configure" exist in that folder?
<james_> let me look
<FliesLikeABrick> james_  look for a README or INSTALL file in that folder if configure is ont there
<FliesLikeABrick> not*
<FliesLikeABrick> mnob07  then you most likely have breezy
<james_> no but make file does
<FliesLikeABrick> james_ try doing "make && make install"
<james_> ok there is a readme file
<james_> ok
<FliesLikeABrick> k james_  follow the readme
<daryl_> I'm trying to install a SIS driver from source.  It says to cd into my debian folder and run 'debian/rules build', to create makefiles, convert font files, etc.  I'm not sure what it means.  could someone clarify?
<james_> the make worked
<james_> thanks
<soundray> mnob07: do you see a wlan0 or rausb0 interface when you enter 'ifconfig -a' in a terminal?
<vOmpatti> soundray no im not :) i've had few distrobutions
<visik7> anyone have try to compile debs of firefox from dapper to breezy ? please don't replay with newerfirefox wiki page
<braniff> what is the status of 64bit windows media codecs for linux ??
<soundray> vOmpatti: ubuntu installation is fairly easy. Just stay away from the LVM option.
<vOmpatti> I know :b
<vOmpatti> I've had ubuntu once too
<soundray> !tell visik7 about ff1.5
<daryl_> I'm trying to install SIS drivers from source.  but I dont' see a config file.  anyone have a suggestion?
<vOmpatti> Wee
<vOmpatti> Now i have ubuntu 5.something install cd :)
<visik7> soundray: I'm not asking how to install firefox with the wiki guide
<visik7> soundray: I'm asking if someone had try to compile 1.5 of dapper on breezy
<soundray> visik7: I know, but why would you want to do that, rather than following the wiki or upgrading to dapper?
<Spec> you don't compile debs
<vOmpatti> soundray next question. Is it hard to get tahoma and such fonts work ? :D truetype i mean
<Spec> you install debs, compile source, ...
<mnob07> soundray: I just plugged the device in and rebooted so I'll see
<visik7> Spec: I mean compile sources that generate debs
<soundray> vOmpatti: very easy, you just have to install the msttcorefonts package:
<soundray> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<vOmpatti> Okay
<vOmpatti> I will ask that later :)
<visik7> soundray: 'couse I don't want to mess my installation with software not debianized
<vOmpatti> Now i think im ready to start the installation
<shylock> i just ran automatix and half of the things supposed to be installed didnt install, is that common?
<vOmpatti> See you all laters !
<visik7> and dapper isn't in stable (e.g. too many updates per day)
<Spec> so build your own .deb from firefox source....
<visik7> Spec: grrr... I'm asking if somebody elese try to do it
<jacksparrow> 'hi all
<daryl_> I'm trying to install SIS driver from source, and don't understand instructions.  someone have a moment to look?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14129
<_Ads_> Hi all, can someone please help? I've just installed ubuntu on my PC and when i login it doesn't load the desktop just the background and mouse cursor are visible :( please help
<soundray> Hi Captain ;)
<jacksparrow> :D
<jacksparrow> Hi soundray
<jacksparrow> Which application can I use on gnome that as like as kmobiletools?
<Spec> visik7: well, once you do it, you can just hold a conversation with yourself about it, right?
<rambo3> daryl_: /usr/src/ is source dir
<visik7> ...
<jacksparrow> Because kmobiletools can use kaddressbook, but I don't like it.
<soundray> jacksparrow: gnokii perhaps?
<daryl_> rambo3: do you understand what the instructions were saying to do?
<visik7> stpdsshl
<jacksparrow> soundray, Ok, but my mobile phone sony ericsson t610...
<_Ads_> can someone please help? I've just installed ubuntu on my PC and when i login it doesn't load the desktop just the background and mouse cursor are visible :( please help
<jacksparrow> :-(
<jacksparrow> soundray, any idea?
<rambo3> you need x.org source i guess
<Arrick> whaddup everbody
<_JuDgEn_> wich one of theese should i use on breezy? (2.6.12-9) http://www.bootsplash.org/dload.html
<soundray> jacksparrow: not really... tried apt-cache search ericsson mobile ?
<daryl_> ramob3: i'm just trying to install new drivers for my video card.  have i gone to the wrong location?
<DaSkreec1> Ho  do I get Printing across the network setup in an easy type manner?
<soundray> _Ads_: can you do a Ctrl-Alt-F1 and login on the text console?
<spatialcow> hello. how do i change the resolution and refreshrater under consolemode?
<_Ads_> soundray lemme try
<Arrick> daryl_, CUPS
<Arrick> !cups
<ubotu> somebody said cups was The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<Arrick> !res
<ubotu> rumour has it, res is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_Ads_> soundray: no i cannot :(
<daryl_> arrick.  i'm not trying to run cups... i just want to fix my video driver.
<rambo3> daryl_: i guess not . pickup xorg source from their homepage and this sis source and just fallow  rest of the instructions
<soundray> spatialcow: use 'vga=ask' as a kernel option, then try out the options it gives you at boot
<mnob07> soundray: I do not see either wlan0 or rausb0 when I entered 'ifconfig -a' in the terminal
<rambo3> or check synatpic/apt if there is source of xorg
<Arrick> sorry, that was for DaSkreec1
<DaSkreec1> Arrick: point at me :-)
<soundray> spatialcow: or read framebuffer docs
<imonkey> hello, i would like to extract .rar files but when i try to download rar i get E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<Arrick> yeah I know
<soundray> mnob07: do you see your card when you enter 'lsusb'?
<DaSkreec1> Arrick: so no bouncing ball ?
<Arrick> nope
<soundray> _Ads_, what happens when you try?
<GaiaX11> I did not find in the web an explanation why these strange names for ubuntu: Hoary; Warty; and Breezy. Onyone could point me a site where i could read about these issues?
<_Ads_> soundray: i cant get into the console even with ctrl-alt-f1
<_Ads_> soundray: nothing at all
<soundray> _Ads_: can you boot in recovery mode?
<_Ads_> soundray: how would i go about doing that?
<GaiaX11> Debian took its names after the cartoon Toy story and ubuntu?
<lazzarello> I'm looking for a howto for installing flash with firefox and AMD64
<jacksparrow> soundray, thanks, the best idea gnome-phone-manager.
<Arrick> ohgod give me a break
<jacksparrow> soundray, thanks all
<jacksparrow> Bye, the captain goes
<jacksparrow> bye
<tech_> how do I give one user admin rigths on a map? something in terminal aint it sudo ..... anything?
<DaSkreec1> lazzarello: there is no flash for 64
<soundray> _Ads_: select the second option from the grub menu when you boot
<mnob07> soundray: I'm not sure... I see 'ID 046d:c0ld Logitech, Inc.' which is probably my usb mouse plugged into the same usb card to it... and I see 'ID 1915:2234' but I don't know what that is
<lazzarello> I read about installing it in a 32bit chroot...
<soundray> GaiaX11: perhaps this forum post explains some of it:
<soundray> !forums 20381
<lazzarello> but I can't find that page
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 20381 is: Next Release Codename + Mascot Competition - Ubuntu Forums
<s|k> acan one open up .chm files on linux?
<_Ads_> soundray: i didn't instal the grub menu stupid me.............................
<fyrestrtr> mnob07: what does lspci -vv tell you?
<lazzarello> s|k, maybe, apt-cache search chm
<soundray> _Ads_: what did you install as a boot manager?
<tech_> !ubotu admin
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tech_
<s|k> lazzarello: thanks
<patrick_king> how do i install my sweex blutooth usb dobgle
<patrick_king> dongle*
<soundray> tech_: cafuego looks after the bot
<_Ads_> soundray: nothing
<_JuDgEn_> where can i get winetools?
<Arrick> !wine
<shylock> how do i install ati drivers so i can have full screen resolution?
<_JuDgEn_> !wine
<tech_> !Mittens sudo
<ubotu> tech_: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fyrestrtr> !ATI
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<patrick_king> !bluetooth
<ubotu> I guess bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<soundray> _Ads_: observe the boot up messages. It probably says at some point "Hit Esc for grub menu" or sth to that effect.
<Arrick> _JuDgEn_, did ubotu msg yu about it?
<_Ads_> soundray: oh wait i think i saw something when i booted, gave me about 3 seconds to press the button lol
<_Ads_> soundray: yea, sorry
<tech_> how do I give one user admin rigths on a map? something in terminal aint it sudo ..... anything?
<soundray> _Ads_: if you press key down, the timeout is paused.
<_Ads_> soundray: ok thanks
<soundray> _Ads_: I mean the down arrow
<_Ads_> soundray: ok booting into recovery mode now dude
<lazzarello> 32bit Macromedia Flash on 64bit ubuntu? Is this possible?
<mnob07> lspci -vv shows me a lot of stufff... I see the chipset, integrated video, integrated sound, the ethernet card, the usb 2.0 card... no Linksys though
<Jowi> tech_: the file you need to add that user in is /etc/sudoers
<soundray> lazzarello: not here.
<Jowi> tech_: or you add that user to the admin group
<DaSkreec1> Arrick: OK I've started the cups daemon so I should have a http://localhost:631 page right?
<mnob07> *that was to fyrestrtr
<lazzarello> soundray, you tried?
<soundray> lazzarello: yes.
<Arrick> yeah
<lazzarello> what was the problem?
<War> Hi how can I  remap a key to run a script ??
<_Ads_> soundray: ok in recovery mode now i think................. is it command line based cos i am at a prompt which says root@ads:~#
<soundray> lazzarello: you can install 32bit firefox binaries from mozilla.org, then it'll work
<tech_> Jovi: I cant open that file
<shylock> but i dont think i need to use binarydrivers for my ati card. I dont need 3d acceleration only support for 1600x1200, where can i find info on how to installe the open source ones?
<lazzarello> oh shit! are these binaries in the Dapper repository?
<soundray> _Ads_: yes. Try 'tail -n 20 /var/log/Xorg.0.log' to see what the X server logged before the system froze.
<Jowi> tech_: you need to use sudo"
<Jowi> tech_: you need to use "sudo"
<_Ads_> soundray: ok doing now
<soundray> _Ads_: anything that makes sense?
<_Ads_> soundray: yes
<soundray> lazzarello: no, that's why I say from mozilla.org. There is a wiki guide...
<lazzarello> soundray, right on.
<DaSkreec1> Arrick: Grrr
<Arrick> what?
<robokop> hmm
<Arrick> I am not  dog to be growled at
<_Ads_> soundray: i have a lot of "warning: font renderer for '.pmf' already registered at priority 0"            what do i do O_O
<soundray> lazzarello: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<lazzarello> rad.
<robokop> how can i unmount a device which stays busy for a reason i don't know
<chowells> find out what process is using the device and kill it
<lazzarello> robokop, /etc/init.d/fam restart
<DaSkreec1> Arrick: ah ok think I'm getting it now :-) I have an allow of 127.0.0.1
<soundray> _Ads_: they aren't the cause for your problem. -- Did the freeze happen before or after you entered your username and password?
<DaSkreec1> That might make a difference :)
<mnob07> this is offtopic but is there any way to have mIRC... highlight every instance of "mnob07" so I can easily find the line when someone is speaking to me?
<wims> I checked the system monitor and it appears that my CPU is running 100%
<wims> is that normal?
<Arrick> oh yeah, thats it
<Arrick> sorry
<_Ads_> soundray: after i entered my username and password then clicked on login
<DaSkreec1> No I need to figure out the user and password
<lazzarello> wims, depends on what you're doing with your computer
<robokop> lazzarello, bash: /etc/init.d/fam: No such file or directory
<robokop> chowells, how can i find that out
<soundray> _Ads_: examine another log: 'tail -n 20 /home/username/.xsession-errors' (substitute your real username)
<lazzarello> robokop, weird...old Debian Gnome thing I guess...try lsof | grep <mount directory>
<chowells> robokop: lsof /dev/devicename
<_Ads_> soundray: ok
<F0LL0W3R> heey Anyone know how to execute two operation using shell command
<wims> lazzarello, i'm not doing anything intensive, i'm just browsing some web pages
<shylock> hallo, any time i run apt-get i get output that a lot of programs are having dependencies that arent installed, it all seems to have to do with libstdc++5, can i fix this somehow?
<lazzarello> wims, what's on the web pages?
<shylock> none of the software woel
<shylock> work
<magical_trevsky> can anyone think of why my ubuntu box has suddenly started dropping connections, but only from internal lan clients, not external ones?
<soundray> F0LL0W3R: 'shellcommand1 & shellcommand2'
<magical_trevsky> I have a belkin f5d7050 wireless adapter using ndiswrapper
<wims> just static text
<jramsey> anyone ever build GRUB from scratch? i did and cannot find the executable -- the build 'seemed' to complete okay
<wims> after shutting down everything except xchat i still have 100% usage
<wims> very weird
<soundray> shylock: try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<lazzarello> wims, run top in a terminal
<magical_trevsky> I can ssh to the box a bit, but then it just drops me for no reason after a few mins, but if I do the same thing from a box that isn't on the lan, it works fine
<_Ads_> soundray: i have  a lot of messages like 'failed to open listener for sco session_manager=unixads:/tmp/.ICE-unix/7864
<Orion_j> hi
<F0LL0W3R> soundray didn't get that sorry
<F0LL0W3R> soundray again soundary ?
<soundray> F0LL0W3R: 'shellcommand1 & shellcommand2'
<Orion_j> anyone knows a simple applets that i can stick on desktop to watch cpu, memory.. or something like karamba in kde.. I want something works on gnome
<chaos_of_apocaly> what the hell is a program  called wish????'
<F0LL0W3R> soundray Hmmmmm what is mean by shellcommand 1 & shellcommand2' ?
<kirkunit> Orion: gkrellm ?
<shylock> soundray, nothing happened
<shylock> soundray, tryin to update alla packages right know
<Orion_j> anyone knows a simple applets that i can stick on desktop to watch cpu, memory.. or something like karamba in kde.. I want something works on gnome
<kirkunit> Orion_j: gkrellm ?
<inforlife> oi
<Spec> gkrellm
<soundray> _Ads_: is your disk nearly full?
<Orion_j> hmm
<inforlife> hi
<squidgy> Hi!  Is there a linux command that duplicates the functionality of the 'start' command in Windows, i.e., a shell command that will invoke whatever application is associated with a given file? In other words, I'm looking for a command-line duplicate of double-clicking a file in nautilus?
<Orion_j> will google for that
<_Ads_> soundray: certainly not
<soundray> F0LL0W3R: if you substitute your own commands, the first one will run in the background, and the other will run simultaneously.
<kirkunit> Orion_j: yeah first result. It's not the prettiest thing, but i think it's skinnable
<robokop> squidgy, huh what do you mean
<F0LL0W3R> soundray aha
<_Ads_> soundray: i also have an error which reads 'cannot create /dev/X
<soundray> _Ads_: this is a fresh installation, correct?
<_Ads_> soundray: yes
<fyrestrtr> does someone know about iptables? I am trying to open a port, and it will only allow incoming connections, not outgoing.
<War> how can I tell XF86AudioMute to run a script something like this amixer sset 'PCM' mute
<squidgy> robokop: In windows, at a command prompt, if you type 'start myfile.pdf', it will launch the PDF viewer.  If you type 'start .' it will launch the windows explorer pointed to the current directory.  If you type 'start myimage.jpg', it will launch the image viewer for myimage.jpg.  Basically, 'start' acts like double-clicking a file, but from the command prompt.
<soundray> _Ads_: give me a minute...
<_Ads_> soundray: sure thing
<outlawcrook> how can i load the updates from a cd
<outlawcrook> so that i dont have to download them again
<schloob> does anyone know if there's a metacity theme (i.e. window borders) that's similar to evilwm, or would i have to create one?
<DShepherd> outlawcrook: sudo apt-cdrom add <-- that should add the cd to the sourcelist. You can then apt-get and it will check the cd first
<|Warz|> how can I tell XF86AudioMute to run a script something like this amixer sset 'PCM' mute
<robokop> squidgy, hmm don't know how to do that
<squidgy> robokop:  So, I want the same functionality in Ubuntu.  I want to invoke whatever action nautilus would take if I double-clicked a file, but from a terminal.
<robokop> squidgy, but it has something to do with mimetypes
<squidgy> robokop:  Yes.  I'm just wondering if there's an existing command to do this.  If not, then the next best thing would be to tap into some sort of MIME registry, ostensibly whateber nautilus uses.  I'm new to linux and Ubuntu, but I'm happy to write some python if I can figure out where to look.
<ubuntu> hi evrybody
<outlawcrook> i got this when i do that
<outlawcrook> E: Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc
<robokop> !mimetypes
<ubotu> robokop: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jramsey> any GRUB experts here?
<robokop> !magic
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, robokop
<robokop> !info magic
<soundray> _Ads_: I think something must have gone wrong during your installation. I know it's a pain, but I think the best option is to reinstall.
<roryy> squidgy: try 'run-mailcap'
<squidgy> roryy:  will do.  thanks.
<soundray> jramsey: there is no executable as such. There are the stage files, which have to be referenced from the MBR.
<_Ads_> soundray: ok no problem i will reinstall i really do apreciate ur efforts to help :)
<jramsey> soundray, yeah i know but my problem is i want to build grub from scratch, have loaded the latest version and it seemed to build but i am not able to find the executable
<soundray> jramsey: which is why I'm saying there is no executable
<soundray> _Ads_: I hope it works. If you hit the same snag, do come back here. There's always different people around, so there's a chance you might find someone with a solution.
<_Ads_> soundray: i will do :) see you around :)
<soundray> jramsey: the info page on grub is very good for familiarizing yourself with the basics.
<jramsey> soundray, according to this, there is -> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4622
<jramsey> soundray, ok txs
<soundray> jramsey: why are you compiling grub?
<squidgy> Ok, so this leads to my next question:  How does one configure what nautilus does (i.e., which application is spawned) when I double-click on a file?
<jramsey> soundray, the latest version of grub is attempted to make a portable version; i want to experiement with using it in an embedded ARM system, even though i know of uboot
<rambo3> squidgy: you would ge more answers on gnomes irc server irc.gnome.org
<soundray> jramsey: I stand corrected -- there is indeed a /sbin/grub
<roryy> squidgy: it looks like right-click on the file and use the 'open with' tab
<soundray> jramsey: but that article won't be much of a help, since it refers to an ancient version...
<squidgy> rambo3, roryy:  Thanks.
<mnob07> soundray do you know my the linsys device isn't working?
<jramsey> soundray, yeah that is what i was thinking as well ... it's back in 2001
<Xbox_guru> how do I get new programs using the internet
<soundray> mnob07: have you tested it elsewhere?
<Xbox_guru> with apt-get
<mnob07> yes
<mnob07> it was the primary means of getting the internet when the computer had windows 2000
<NoUse> !tell Xbox_guru about apt-get
<soundray> mnob07: do you have a choice of ports to plug it into? The more direct, the better.
<mnob07> All I know is that I plugged it in, and it isn't connecting to the internet with ubuntu
<mnob07> is it supposed to?
<outlawcrook> the files on the cd i copyed freom the drive before i reinstalled the os are all .deb
<outlawcrook> how can i use the to reinstall those files
<RichardP> hi, maybe im being dense (someone will point that out if so), ive just installed ubuntu server and i cant find anywhere to permanently set the default route, any ideas?
<mnob07> I don't know how more direct i could get it?
<mnob07> the mobo usb is shot
<soundray> mnob07: you could run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', then plug it in and see if any errors are logged
<mnob07> it's connected to a usb 2.0 NEC pci card
<compunk> richardP you should set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<soundray> mnob07: if it's not on a hub, that should be fine
<Xbox_guru> also, what command do I use to install a .tar.gz file
<RichardP> compunk: thats what i thought, but its set to dhcp at the moment but no route has been set
<magical_trevsky> anyone know where network errors are logged (if anywhere)?
<compunk> when using DHCP the default route is an option supposed to be pushed by your DHCP server
<mutante> Beautiful sunset , first person: Doesn't this look almost like a nuclear bomb exploded on the horizon?
<NoUse> !tell Xbox_guru about compile
<mutante> Reply: "The sun IS a nuclear bomb"
<compunk> magical_trevsky use "netstat -in"
<magical_trevsky> thanks
<nysosym> hi :D
<squidgy> roryy, rambo3:  The command I was looking for is gnome-open.
<magical_trevsky> compunk, are there any more specific logs, because that says there are no errors, but it keeps dropping connections
<compunk> nothing more specific
<roryy> squidgy: hrm. maybe i should use that instead of run-mailcap. thanks
<compunk> you can use the program "tcpdump" to get an in-depth trace of all network activity
<compunk> apt-get install tcpdump
<magical_trevsky> cool
<compunk> and then
<compunk> tcpdump -i eth0
<compunk> to log all traffic on eth0
<magical_trevsky> I really can't work out what's wrong with it, lan clients ping out after a few mins, but internet clients can connect fine
<magical_trevsky> it makes no sense to me :<
<compunk> but hard errors should show up in netstat -in
<diop> i am looking for that option of wget that permits me to whole download of a site
<diop> someone can helpme
<squidgy> roryy:  Yes, it seems to work much better.  For example, with a .tar.gz file, it opens FileRoller, and with a directory as argument, it opens nautilus pointed to that directory.  *exactly* what I wanted.
<compunk> magical_trevsky, maybe your HUB/switch is just broken
<compunk> had it at already at 3 clients
<NoUse> diop have you looked at the man page?
<rob_> is it possible to rip the contents of an "enhanced cd", it won't mount for me, and k3b sees it as just a audio cd which i can rip songs from or a mixed mode cd which i cant do anything with i dont think
<roryy> squidgy: sounds suspiciously similar to windows start ;)
<magical_trevsky> compunk, it worked fine until this afternoon, and all other PCs can interconnect fine, so I don't think it could be the router
<compunk> maybe just & port on the router
<compunk> anyway
<compunk> tcpdump might help you diagnose a little further
<compunk> but you must understand a bit about TCP/IP in order to understand the output
<magical_trevsky> yeah, I'll check it out :D
<magical_trevsky> oh
<compunk> take this as advice
<C|int> hi everyone,
<compunk> for every TCP packet, there should be a corresponding ACK packet
<watson540> hb~b
<compunk> if there isn't, something is messed up either in your switch, or on the card or on the router
<squidgy> roryy:  yes.  After 'alias start=gnome-open' it's indistinguishable.  Windows does have some hidden gems like this, but most everything seems to have a counterpart on linux.
<C|int> back, hows everyone
<tuxuser> hi
<C|int> hey tuxuser
<C|int> hey all, I been working rapidly with Dapper alpha 7, and I am very satisfied, with the resluts
<tuxuser> can't update me ff
<soundray> C|int: tell us about it in #ubuntu+1
<C|int> whats that
<C|int> channel
<tuxuser> so not sure how u did it if your in ubuntru
<tigro> hi huys
<tigro> i have a question for u all
<C|int> I am going , be setting up cedega, and codeweaves crossover 5 pro, and vmware today, going be busy and college too, I can't believe I thought SUSE 10.1 and gentoo would be better,
<tuxuser> iok
<tuxuser> gentoo is hell
<C|int> I am so used to debian based systems, thats where I come from in the linux world, I am also a windows user, and I make things easy for windows user migrating to linux, so
<soundray> C|int: this is a support channel, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tigro> i installed ubuntu 64bit 5.10 for the first time to day, and it boots up but then instead of going into the OS there is just a black and grey screen
<tuxuser> yup
<tuxuser> i perfer only two knoppix and ubuntu
<C|int> hi tigro , and tuxuser ,
<tuxuser> hi
<Zoroaster> sorry, I forgot, but how do you search in apt get
<tigro> well black screen
<C|int> want to talk in offtopic, I see they kind of cranky today
<tigro> anywayones know y?
<soundray> Zoroaster: apt-cache search
<C|int> ; )
<Zoroaster> apt get catalog?
<C|int> they need some, coffee, or something ;- )
<Zoroaster> soundray, thank you
<tigro> :(
<soundray> C|int: this is just too busy a channel to banter about mindlessly.
<C|int> hey tigro , isn't that something, probably ubuntu is going be running in 64 bit mode, and better than windows xp 64 hehe
<next> i have a AMD64, should i install the 64bit version, i'm worried that i'll have limited support...
<C|int> I don't think I'm banter mindlessly
<soundray> tigro: is this before or after you log in?
<squidgy> Zoroaster:  aptitude search mypackage
<tuxuser> running ubuntu 5
<ahmad> Hello! What are GDM Themes, and how would i go about on installing them?
<tuxuser> how do i upgrade ff easy?
<tuxuser> ff+firefox
<C|int> I figured out a way, to make a package, of binary, etc, for the ubuntu, like wireless all in 1 package, however, I making ubuntu more universal
<C|int> hows that scan
<NoUse> !tell tuxuser about ff.15
<NoUse> !tell tuxuser about ff1.5
<C|int> and I am going, take TechSmith Camtasia Studio, and with Codeweavers CrossOver, show users, how to , work with ubuntu, in a much better, way :)
<tuxuser> ok tell me
<nzx> hey, i cant find the mutliverse repostories in synaptic, how do i add the, ?
<C|int> you programmers familar with that :D
<tigro> soundray: before i login
<ahmad> Hello! What are GDM Themes, and how would i go about on installing them?
<NoUse> tuxuser ubotu sent you a pm with a link
<C|int> hey ahmad , you know in system
<ahmad> themes/
<NoUse> !tell nzx about repos
<C|int> gdm, is for , gnome display manager screens etc
<C|int> kdm is for kde, and so on
<linuxboy> where can I find a wiki page that will help my friend get resolutions higher then 1024x768 on his PC ?
<soundray> tigro: what's the last message you can read on the screen?
<NoUse> !tell linuxboy about fixres
<nzx> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<C|int> hey ahmad ,want ot install a nice 1
<ahmad> yeh
<ahmad> i do
<ahmad> lol
<C|int> k
<ahmad> :D
<veillette> sup
<C|int> I don't send every user on a dam help page like they do :P
<Xbox_guru> when try to install opera, I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14137
<RichardP> well, i must be going insane, i cannot add a default route to this server
<veillette> wath sup
<ahmad> YAY! :D
<C|int> I'm almost, recording screens, in real time, be easier than saying google lol
<tigro> soundray: i dunno it does seem to load ubuntu fully tho
<C|int> I do it on windows system, with TechSmith Camtasia STudio
<C|int> I make them available, in web stream, high definition, flash, quicktime, etc.
<NoUse> !tell Xbox_guru about opera
<RichardP> is there any particular reason having 'gateway 192.168.1.254' as a line for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces wouldnt create a route?
<ahmad> cool C|int
* C|int loves Opera :)
<soundray> tigro: can you boot in recovery mode (option from grub boot menu)
<tigro> ye i can
<C|int> k, first of all, lets start with this , ah,
<tigro> goes to the bash thing
<tuxuser> that sucks bad
<tuxuser> install firefox with the command line?
<C|int> you know where system is of course, lets go to www.gnome-look.org
<soundray> Seveas, ping
<tigro> soundray: i can, goes to bash
<tuxuser> thats old school
<C|int> I'll show you the gdm, aka gnome theme I'm using
<ahmad> k im on gnome-lok
<C|int> okay,
<NoUse> tuxuser packages aren't upgraded in the repos once the release has gone stable, you can wait for dapper if you want
<C|int> want my msn?
<ahmad> sure
<C|int> k,
<Seveas> soundray, yes?
<tuxuser> rather use knoppix for fire fox as 1.7 crahes
<tuxuser> on 5
<C|int> its really simple too,   clintsnet@hotmail.com
<tuxuser> thats odd isn't?
<C|int> I'm also , Microsoft Developer :P
<soundray> Seveas: can you have a look at this annoyance here please, ignoring offtopic requests?
<C|int> they all mad I use open source : P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tigro> soundray...?
<ahmad> did it add you?
<C|int> 1 sec
<C|int> heya Seveas  ; P
<soundray> tigro: do a 'tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log'. Any errors that make sense to you?
<tuxuser> ok moving on..
<Abountu> hi
<ahmad> What type of themes are the best?
<Abountu> do you know how can I add someone to msn using gaim
<Seveas> ahmad, the good ones 
<C|int> well thats the thing, there are alot, and you can design your own
<tigro> they would make no sense to me, this is the first time i tried to use linux
<Seveas> Abountu, buddies  add buddy
<ahmad> lol seveas :D Thats true
<tuxuser> i like this ubuntu so far
<tigro> and i can't view them now, crrently in windows so no access to ext3 partition
<C|int> this is your screename? -> 1337.ahmad@gmail.com/
<Abountu> seveas : thanks
<soundray> tigro: that's fine, it may point you in the right direction anyway.
<Seveas> ahmad, de gustibus non est disputandum
<tuxuser> when will this dapper be out?
<C|int> HEY Seveas
<Seveas> tuxuser, june 1
<tigro> ok i will have  alook at it
<Seveas> C|int, hi
<ahmad> seveas, i dont speak that language
<tuxuser> thanks you is there a google cal for that?
<tigro> thanks for the help
<tigro> i am outta here
<soundray> tigro: you could also load a filesystem driver for Windows and paste the tail of the log on the pastebin for us to look at.
<Seveas> ahmad, it's an old latin saying, meaning that everoyne has a different taste in things
<Xbox_guru> no use: all that website told me to do was type that sudo command, and it removed opera.
<tuxuser> google calnder
<Seveas> !tell ahmad about themes
<tuxuser> opera sucks
<Seveas> ubotu just gave you a few urls
<ubotu> Seveas: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<C|int> havn't seen ya in wile.. and btw , I didn't give up on ubuntu hee :P
<ahmad> thanks
<Xbox_guru> do I need the build essentials to install things
<tuxuser> nothing in google cal?
<Seveas> Xbox_guru, no
<C|int> was about too, with SUSE 10.1 and gentoo, but they weren't no dam diff, and slow..
<Seveas> C|int, tried fedorea core 5?
<tuxuser> wich version are you on..xbox?
<ahmad> Have you guys tried mepis?
<NeoGeo64> Help, video playback with windows files (wmv, realplayer) etc is really flawed in Linux.
<C|int> yep
<bagpuss_thecat> ubotu: w32codecs
<NeoGeo64> It's choppy, bad sound, etc
<NeoGeo64> Why?
<Seveas> ahmad, mepis = ubuntu + commercial stuff
<Xbox_guru> install opera doesn't work, I'm a huge opera fan, I'll download the .tar.gz and try that
<C|int> heck, I tried fedora, and red hat both, red hat 9, fedora core 1, 2 , and 5
<C|int> Fedora buggy as heck :D
<tuxuser> opera is worthless to me
<fyrestrtr> what is the ubuntu equivalent of chkconfig ?
<soundray> NeoGeo64: the formats are flawed. Covered by patents etc.
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, what is chkconfig?
<tuxuser> firefox has gooten so good
<fyrestrtr> adds stuff to runlevels
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, update-rc.d
<soundray> NeoGeo64: making it difficult to play them on free systems.
<C|int> I'm not an rpm based user, hehe, :P not for me I found out, debian , yay all the way, I was using debian 3.1 sarge for a while, and ubuntu back with warty
<fyrestrtr> chkconfig --level 345 /etc/init.d/somescript.foo
<soundray> !tell NeoGeo64 about restricted
<NeoGeo64> Oh
<NeoGeo64> well
<C|int> open source, is about simplifying, and I really believe, ubuntu has all that for the user,
<NeoGeo64> I watch ALOT of wmv files, i like viral videos and such
<tuxuser> right
<C|int> however, its all about opinions, user interface for all, and what power the user once,
<NeoGeo64> and now i cant :(
<tuxuser> i just want ff for ubuntu already
<C|int> I'm sure 1 day, I'll take a kernel, the drivers needed for the system, and just compile my own linux system,
<C|int> however that time is not here yet
<tahorg> tuxuser: sudo apt-get install firefox
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<C|int> oh firefox
<C|int> hey tuxuser , use opera
<tuxuser> why?
<richiefrich> anyona a qemu expert>
<richiefrich> ?
<tuxuser> hey..no!
<C|int> i promise you won't want firefox anymore
<C|int> :)
<Seveas> opera, shiver....
<tahorg> C|int: opera is not in ubuntu.
<soundray> NeoGeo64: but I bet you haven't exhausted your options yet. Try mplayer and vlc
<tuxuser> not true i've used on window shated it
<C|int> it even has, bittorent, integrated into it, and more secure with encryption and cyphers,
<Seveas> I'd even prefer a cheesy musical over opera
<C|int> :)
<tuxuser> nah firefox is the best
<jpbotelho> how i see the info of my processador without reboot??
<spikeb> as it is i dont want firefox and want to remove it, but too much depends on it :)
* DShepherd needs firefox and its lovely extenions
<Seveas> C|int, "more secure" is absolutely bollocks
<C|int> its not a matter of being in it... endless vision now tahorg , endless vision :)
<Xbox_guru> I stopped using firefox when I tried opera on my windows computer
<soundray> jpbotelho: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<tuxuser> firefox rocks
<slackern> jpbotelho: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<C|int> well Seveas , want me to take a graph, and prove it :D
<Zoroaster> does someone know of raid 1 card that woks well with ubuntu 5.10?
<Seveas> spikeb, that will change
<DShepherd> tuxuser: i think it reggaes too
<Seveas> xulrunner ftw
<spikeb> Seveas: how will it change?
<soundray> Zoroaster: best to do software raid (if at all) in Linux.
<tahorg> C|int: endless vision . Who's talking about installing a closed source browser instead of an open sourced one ?
<DShepherd> Seveas: ftw?
<tuxuser> ok
<C|int> hey Seveas , something I forgot to ask, whats ubuntu programmed in
<tuxuser> how do i use amule?
<soundray> tuxuser: load your bags on its back, I guess...
<C|int> :-)
<Seveas> C|int, lots of languages. C/C++/C#/perl/bash/sh/python ....
<tahorg> C|int: you really don't know what you'r talking about do you ?
<Seveas> and more...
<C|int> :)
<NoUse> C|int thats like asking Whats the world made of?
<DShepherd> tahorg: nope he doesnt
<C|int> yeah what is it made of :D
<Seveas> NoUse, atoms :D
<jramsey> soundray, well at least i was able to make a grub boot diskette with the ubuntu distro for grub; i just can't get it built and find the grub executable ... will keep looking
<jramsey> and it boots
<spikeb> epiphany should be an alternative for the packages that depend on ff
<tuxuser> excuse me soundray?
<Zoroaster> soundray, then how can you build a good server with Ubuntu if you can't get at least hard drive redundancy?
<C|int> well I should ask, what alot of irc users have, negative energy :D
<soundray> tuxuser, sorry could not resist
<slackern> hehe
<Seveas> soundray, poor attempt at humour 
<Seveas> I liked it tho
<soundray> Zoroaster: of course you can. Use software RAID.
<tuxuser> rsists what?
<soundray> Zoroaster: RAID is overrated in my opinion, though.
<C|int> Seveas, , 1 thing I will say, your an op, in ubuntu channel, that isn't closed minded, and has respect,
<tuxuser> got it figured out
<C|int> i value that, thanks bud
<C|int> i'm going to defcon, :D
<Zoroaster> soundray, can you give me a name of software?
<F0LL0W3R> soundray look i didn't understand what u said my problem i want to install two programs in the same time like sudo apt-get install wine n also sudo apt-get install XXxXx
<tuxuser> having issues
<F0LL0W3R> how can that be happned ?
<soundray> Zoroaster: mdadm
<tuxuser> any one good with amule for ubuntu?
<Seveas> C|int, please take the off-topic talk to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is noisy enough with ony support talk
<spikeb> i think i'm probably the only one in chan that actually likes epiphany :)
<Seveas> spikeb, hell no
<tuxuser> leave clint alone already
<Seveas> epiphany is very nice
<C|int> hey Seveas , can we talk in offtopic
<Zoroaster> soundray, well, I might have to disagree, I have an exchange 2003 server that has lost 3 scsi hard drives in the past 2 years, but luckily they are raid and hot swappable
<tuxuser> its ok
<Seveas> C|int, sure
<DShepherd> spikeb: i like epiphany too
<C|int> cool m8
<spikeb> yay
<Zoroaster> soundray, mdadm, ok, thank you
<soundray> F0LL0W3R: you can tell apt-get to install multiple packages at once. Just append them on the commandline, with a space
<ProN00b> how do i strip nondisplayable chars from a file ?
<tahorg> spikeb: epiphany is really nice for users who only want to browse.
<F0LL0W3R> soundray Opss Thank You got it
* spikeb nods
<C|int> they don't get , a MS user, developer, with Vista, jus twants to share some ideas, to make ubuntu alot better
<spikeb> which is pretty much me in a nutshell
<C|int> is that a crime?
<C|int> : P
<mnob07> soundray: after I typed 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' into the terminal, I plugged the Linksys wusb54g into a usb port. this message came up: May 16 12:02:27 localhost kernel: [  473.992422]  usb 5-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<C|int> I am going use, ubuntu, to start up a wi -max network lmao
<Seveas> C|int, in here: yes, Ubuntu is buggy enough as it is now and this channel is reserved for support
<tahorg> C|int: you're a big ugly troll.
<Seveas> tahorg, language please...
<tuxuser> lol ms ass
<C|int> oh.. buggy too.. : P
<soundray> Zoroaster: you are right in saying that it can be a good solution for a mailserver etc., but many people misuse RAID IMO.
<tuxuser> i go back on what i said
<C|int> I'm universal tuxuser , wouldn't want to be any other way :-)
<tahorg> Seveas: not big then ? sorry
<tuxuser> let clint have it
<mnob07> sorry for the delayed response btw...
<soundray> mnob07: what module did it load, if any? You can probably see it with 'lsmod | head -n 1'
<tuxuser> clint can eat shit and die
<Seveas> sigh. OK - offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic or else...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tuxuser> moving on
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bangor-cuda1-cble-bndle-68-171-17-163.agstme.adelphia.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<soundray> mnob07: oops, 'lsmod | head -n 2'
<Lysander-> Hey..would anybody be able to help me? (:
<mnob07> soundray: do i type that into the terminal
<soundray> mnob07: yes
<Seveas> Lysander-, depends on the problem
<Red-Sox> What is the spanish ubuntu channel?
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Lysander-> Well, I'm having problems trying to run the live CD.
* Red-Sox is taking spanish and wants  to see what he can pick up on :)
<Xbox_guru> how do i add things to my  apt sources.list file
<Red-Sox> thanks
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Seveas> Xbox_guru, either via synaptic or with a text editor
<Xbox_guru> are there instructions
<Lysander-> Well, basicly i attempted to run the Live CD. It all goes fine up to one point about the graphical interface, says it cannot be intilised or similar.
<soundray> !tell Xbox_guru about easysource
<Seveas> Xbox_guru, the easiest-to-explain way: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mnob07> soundray: there is one module listed
<mnob07> "ipv6"
<soundray> mnob07: do you get any output from 'lsmod | grep rt'?
<mnob07>  size: 217408
<bewire> Hello, have problem with sound in tvtime - tv card: Philips PAL/SECAM multi (FM1216ME  MK3), sound works fine in other apps (cd-audio, netstreaming, system sound, etc ...) Also, the TV-card works fine with winXP ... any suggestions ?
<mnob07> soundray: yes i do
<mnob07> are you looking for anything in particular? there are about 9 lines of stuff
<McNutella> is ubuntu pre-emptive multitasking atall ?
<soundray> mnob07: it would be particularly relevant if there was a module named rt-something in the first column of the output
<Seveas> McNutella, heh, would be a lousy os if it wasn't....
<Seveas> even the kernel is preemptable
<mnob07> I see a "rtc"
<soundray> mnob07: that's not the one (real time clock)
<McNutella> i was wondering, as its just so responsive, like the AmigaOS
<mnob07> soundray: that's the only rt-something I see :(
<mnob07> soundray: I see gameport, snd_mpu401_uart, snd_rawmidi, snd, agpgart, parport_pc, and parpot
<soundray> mnob07: well, I'll tell you about my experience with ralink devices: they gave me all kinds of trouble in breezy. I had to use ndiswrapper to get them to work. Since I upgraded to dapper, they work with the native drivers.
<McNutella> does anyone know how I can tell the Firestarted firewall to stop, and stay that way until otherwise told, even after restart
<pinocchio> hello all
<pinocchio> someone here who is expert on hardware?
<_tcc-laptop> Hello?
<Seveas> McNutella, invoke-rc.d firestarter stop && update-rd.d -f firestarter remove
<_tcc-laptop> I am having some touble finding stdio.h
<Seveas> !tell _tcc-laptop about compiling
<vOmpatti> Hey all :D I've got a little proplem here.
<pinocchio> me2
<Seveas> !tell pinocchio about anyone
<pinocchio> :)
<vOmpatti> My xserver does an error "no screens found"
<vOmpatti> so i cant get it up
<_tcc-laptop> I removed the kernel headers.
<_tcc-laptop> lol
<McNutella> Seveas: thank you for that
<mnob07> soundray: well my goal here is to broaden my OS usage after being a Windows user almost exclusively my whole life... and turn this computer into a simple web-browsing/torrent-slave/file server. Wireless isn't necessary for this comp. Do you think I should stick with ubuntu?
<pinocchio> but my problem is hardware realted
<pinocchio> i guess
<Seveas> pinocchio, read what ubotu said
<Seveas> _tcc-laptop, you too
<pinocchio> and he cant help me with harware can he?
<Xbox_guru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14139, now I got this error while trying to install opera
<McNutella> Seveas: assuming that the kernel firewall will still be active after this ?
<mnob07> my question can go for everyone here
<soundray> mnob07: I think it could be just great for that job.
<awe__> hello guys, can someone please tell me if dapper = 5.10 ?
<mnob07> ok thanks!
<soundray> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<Seveas> McNutella, firestarter just controls that firewall. "Stopping" firestarter will clear the firewall
<mnob07> I'll have to look into debian when I want to use wireless then
<awe__> :$
<McNutella> clear it, what context do you mean by this Seveas
<soundray> awe__: dapper will be 6.06
<zeus> hallo
<_tcc-laptop> You guys, that told me nothing.
<Seveas> McNutella, removing all firewall rules
<james_> can anyone tell me a good dvd playing codec and software
<_tcc-laptop> I can't find stdio.h
<awe__> soundray: oh, ty, what's the codename for the current release? (5.10 which im downloading right now)
<james_> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<_tcc-laptop> I know how to compile.
<Seveas> _tcc-laptop, read what ubotu told you and read the page it recommends
<Seveas> NOW
<james_> !mps
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, james_
<vOmpatti> exit
<McNutella> Seveas: and it will revert to default and work like it did before I stuck on firestarter?
<pinocchio> i am running a epox mainbord with 333 fsb and a athlon xp 1900+, this combination run totaly unstable under windows and debian/ubuntu appz just shut down or "bluescreens"
<soundray> _tcc-laptop: before Seveas gets out his stick.
<james_> !mp3
<Red-Sox> iTunes 6.0.4.2 stopped
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_tcc-laptop> What the hell, I did.
<Seveas> McNutella, yes, the default being no rules at all
<_tcc-laptop> I can't find stdio.h
<Seveas> _tcc-laptop, apparently you did not read the wikipage
<Seveas> otherwise you would have known what to do
<pinocchio> now i have highert the voltage from the cpu from 1.75 to 1.80 and the system seems stable, how can that be is this the mainboard or the cpu coursing trouble?
<McNutella> Seveas: no rules, but by default it shoudl still be intelligent like before?
<james_> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Seveas> McNutella, "intelligent"?
<Seveas> the firewall rules are empty on a default Ubuntu install..
<McNutella> Seveas: I read in one of my manuals that by default the kernel firewall needs no human interaction and works very well without firestarter
<ubuntu> Just installed UBUNTU, what is a good channel to ask questions on?
<Seveas> ubuntu, this one 
<McNutella> lol
<ubuntu> :)\
<Seveas> McNutella, that manual is quite weird...
<pinocchio> just want to know if this is the cpu ? before i buy a new mainboard
<Seveas> firewalls aren't intelligent
<james_> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Seveas> james_, stop fishing
<McNutella> wish I could paste what it says, perhaps im not putting it across very well LOL
<Seveas> McNutella, use a pastebin 
<Mystery47> ubuntu: this channel :)
<MisterN> hi
<ubuntu> OK, Can i access my hard drive from Ubuntu?  I'd like to find folders with media to test this OS out?
<McNutella> and how do you get tha adorable wee smilie
<james_> sorry was tring to get the link for the dvd setup
<_tcc-laptop> w00t
<Seveas> ubuntu, guess the drive is a windows or mac drive, right?
<_tcc-laptop> libc6-dev was all I needed.
<ubuntu> yes, windows.
<daryl_> what are the commands you run after a ./configure?  was it 'make && make install'???
<McNutella> 
<Seveas> !tell ubuntu about windowsdrives
<_tcc-laptop> make and make install
<Seveas> ubuntu, ubotu gave you the hints
<pinocchio> <daryl_> but make install u have to run as root or with sudo
<daryl_> !make
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, daryl_
<Seveas> !make is <action> does a coredump in the channel
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<ubuntu> OK, i am going to check it out.  Very new to Linux, but already excited about the possibilites.
<McNutella>  how cute
<Zoroaster> is there a netmeeting emulator for linux?
<Seveas> Zoroaster, ekiga
<pinocchio> someone know if a cpu can get damaged out of some reason so that it needs more voltage to run stable?
<nzx> hey, whats happened to totem-xine-firefox-plugin ?
<pinocchio> or is it my stupid epox mainboard coursing the errors
<pinocchio> ?
<Zoroaster> Seveas, did a search on synaptic, does not come up
<stjepan> why doesn't usplash show up while shutdowning or rebooting?
<Zoroaster> guess I have to manually install it
<Seveas> stjepan, no 'splash' in the kernel command line?
<Zoroaster> Seveas, guess I have to manually install it
<Seveas> Zoroaster, gnomemeeting then
<Seveas> (that's the old name of ekiga)
<student> hi!!! I cannot change my screen resolution to anything but 640x480, I checked xorg.conf and the other two standard resolutions are in there, any idea how I can get to a higher res?
<pinocchio> also kann mir keiner helfen ? schade
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<NoUse> !tell student about fixres
<pinocchio> <student> problem is ur horizontal and vertical refreshrate look it up
<nzx> hey guys, i'm following the starter guide, and it says to install totem-xine-firefox-plugin to be able to watch streaming files, but apt-get says package cannot be found
<daryl_> i'm trying to install xorg-server-1.0.2, and i'm being told lbxutil not found.  I can't find it to download it.  i found a zlib. but that doesn't seem to resolve the problem.  any suggestions?
<Seveas> !info totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<NeoGeo64> i just ate 2 big macs
<NeoGeo64> and a large fry
<McNutella> NeoGeo64: you fat git :)
<NeoGeo64> im not fat i only weigh 150 pounds
<Seveas> nzx are you on dapper?
<pinocchio> i just drunk 3 HOFBRAEU SCHWARZE WEISSE
<McNutella> im just jealous!
<pinocchio> proscht!
<Seveas> pinocchio, offtopic talk elsewhere please
<NoUse> NeoGeo64 just look at your arteries
<pinocchio> cheers!
<nzx> Seveas, nope, breezy
<daryl_> i'm trying to install xorg-server-1.0.2, and i'm being told lbxutil not found.  I can't find it to download it.  i found a zlib. but that doesn't seem to resolve the problem.  any suggestions?
<benji_123456789> anyone got google talk running on Gaim2?
<Seveas> nzx, figures, that version does not have the totem firefox plugin 
<student> pinocchio, I installed Ubuntu in a lab of computers, all but 2 can get higher resolution, the computers are same model/specs, is this still the problem?
<Seveas> daryl_, apt-get install xserver-xorg
<nzx> Seveas, ah! i see, the guide doesnt say that
<McNutella> benji_123456789: some may be surprised to find gaim2 available.. I didnt know it existed
<Seveas> McNutella, it's at beta 3
<daryl_> seveas: i try that.  but i dont' have the right repository.  do you know where the repository is?
<benji_123456789> McNutella: its a beta version
<Seveas> !tell daryl_ about repos
<benji_123456789> but stable
<ubuntu> I ran the script.  :)  Very cool.  there they are.
<McNutella> Seveas: does one have to compile it, coz i aint got that far with ubuntu yet LOL
<Seveas> McNutella, no, there are packages on people.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> google for gaim2 ubuntu people.ubuntu.com
<McNutella> and I goto that address, or add it to the other thign
<pinocchio> <student> aslo the same graficcards?
<Xbox_guru> ok I'm still having problems installing opera, I added the opera things to apt-get and then tried to install them, these are the errors I got. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14140
<daryl_> seveas: thank you much.
<Seveas> you add it to the sources.list
<Seveas> the packages are only for dapper though
<Aeudian> From the shell on a "server install (no gui)" what command can i use to download a file on a webserver to my /tmp directory on the server
<student> pinocchio, yes, onboard, same mobo
<benji_123456789> i have it installed on breezy
<Seveas> Aeudian, wget http://server/filename -O /tmp/filename
<edwin> How do i find new themes?
<benji_123456789> with one of those packages form people.ubuntu
<Seveas> !tell edwin about themes
<pinocchio> <student> and they all run under with same xorg.conf
<nzx> Seveas, so what can i use instead? i'd like to be able to watch streaming movies
<Seveas> nzx, mplayer-mozilla
<nicolas_> is there i way i can remove that brown sub-background at login ?
<Seveas> or mozilla-mplayer
<student> pinocchio, yes, I didn't modify xorg.conf at all
<Xbox_guru> "opera:Depends:libqt3c102-mtbutitisnotinstallable" what does that mean
<Seveas> I always mess that name up
<benji_123456789> Rhine:  check out http://art.gnome.org/
<Jowi> nicolas_: gdmsetup
<Seveas> Xbox_guru, that you're screwed 
<Xbox_guru> what, I can't get opera
<benji_123456789> and http://www.gnome-look.org/
<pinocchio> <student> all are running on same monitors?
<Seveas> Xbox_guru, grab the debian etch package for opera
<student> pinocchio, yes
<Zoroaster> can gnomemeeting do desktop sharing?
<ubuntu> I'm onto the same problem seveas.  It is asking for plug-in?  mplayer-mozilla?  where is that
<pinocchio> wt...?
<nzx> arrrg! stupid flash plugin wont download
<pinocchio> <student> ok i duuno sorry i could not help
<nicolas_> Jowi: no, after gdm
<Seveas> ubuntu, in the ubuntu multiverse repository
<Seveas> !tell ubuntu -about multiverse
<nicolas_> Jowi: between gdm and the splashscreen
<student> pinocchio, ok, thanks for trying! :)
<Mystery47> edwin: http://art.gnome.org/
<McNutella> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ubuntu> I need to borrow ubotu for an evening :)
<ArrowHead> Can somebody help me to get my Radeon working properly under Breezy?
<Rhine> !tell rhine about themes
<Xbox_guru> Seveas: this is the error I got when I tried to install the .deb package, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14137
<ArrowHead> the 3d acceleration is... well... crappy :|
<nicolas_> there is some default brown background i cant remove
<Jowi> nicolas_: yeah, i think you do that in gdmsetup. click the checkbox for a solid colour and pick something else than the brown one, then untick that box again. I think that's the way I did it... i think.
<Seveas> Xbox_guru, grab the debian **etch** package for opera
<student> how do we list topics available under ubotu?
<Xbox_guru> severas: what?, i'm new to linux
<Seveas> ubotu, tell student about yourself
<student> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<NoUse> Seveas does the link ubotu has about opera not work anymore?
<Xbox_guru> severas, where can I get that
<nicolas_> Jowi: ohh yea but its on the panel for non-graphical banner, but ill try
<ubuntu> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Seveas> Xbox_guru, on opera.com
<benji_123456789> Rhine:  check out http://art.gnome.org/
<benji_123456789> and http://www.gnome-look.org/
<student> lol
<benji_123456789> anyone got google talk running on Gaim2?
<daryl_> seveas, I'm having troubles installing a pckage.  it says: Package requirements (xorg-server xproto fontsproto xf86dgaproto ) were not met.  any ideas?
<student> thanks Seveas
<rsa_md5> I have a internal PcTel HSP56 micromodem. I have downloaded the .tar.gz driver. Where do I extract it?
<Seveas> daryl_, *only* use apt to install X
<Seveas> don't do it manually
<daryl_> seveas: i'm trying to install a SIS driver.
<Seveas> daryl_, binary or source?
<jramsey> Xbox_guru, did u try installing libqt3-mt-odbc
<daryl_> seveas: source
<benji_123456789> McNutella: its giving me issues dsending PM'S try this bro http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100899&highlight=gaim2+install
<McNutella> muchos benji_123456789
<ubuntu> somewhat intelligent
<daryl_> seveas: i been having major problems with GLX extensions, and was told i need to reinstall my driver.  the only thing I could figure was to download the source and compile it.  so I finally found one, and have been trying... and get these errors.
<paxmaster> what is the best application to use for open LDAP
<benji_123456789> anyone got google talk running on Gaim2?
<Seveas> benji_123456789, stop repeating
<Eftarjin> salut
<Mersault> I'm having problems trying to get either snes9x or zsnes working under ubuntu. I have an old pIII866 with a nvidia geforce2 plugged my tv set. I'm running the nvidia driver, and I know I've made zsnes work under linux in a different distro. However, in ubuntu when I try to change the video mode from a small windowed mode to 800x600 fullscreen, zsnes stops responding and cpu usage goes straight to 100%. Any ideas?
<Eftarjin> je viens d'installer avec le cd "daily", mais windows boote sans rien me demander, et /boot/grub n'existe pas, alors que le paquet "grub" est bien install ...
<homeware> ,.mvh
<MisterN> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<MystaMax> !fr
<Mitsurugi> hwo do you install Java?
<student> paxmaster, OpenLDap
<kill0meter> how do I run an application maximized all the time?
<Eftarjin> sorry : i just installed using the "daily" disc, but windows boots first, and /boot/grub doesn't exist ...
<MystaMax> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Eftarjin> i've no grub
<Blake79> Ok, (new to utumbu), I was the guy logged onto IRC as utumbu.  (I was excited).   I used the scripts to access the hard drives.  Now I guess i need to build up apps. I'm using .mpeg as my first goal.
<Jowi> Eftarjin: have you had a chance to read the wikipage about fixing grub?
<Blake79> you mentioned mozilla?  mplayer.  i need to download that?
<Jowi> ubotu: tell Eftarjin about grub
<Eftarjin> Jowi: would you give me that chance ? like an URL ?
<Mitsurugi> what do you have to Download to be able to listen to MP3/MP4 files?
<Eftarjin> thanks
<Jowi> Eftarjin: np :)
<Jowi> ubotu: tell Mitsurugi about mp3
<Blake79> ubotu: tell blake79 about mp3
<Blake79> :)
<Dyngo> I can't see most texts in my flash plugin, any ideas on how to solve that?? very weird...
<jtmoney_> Grub allows an image to be displayed behind the menu. You can obtain a set of images with the package "grub-splashimages" -- i can't find that package, what gives?
<Mitsurugi> is here any converters to change MP3/4 into .ogg?
<nzx> is the macromedia website broken ? i cant seem to download the flash plugin
<Jowi> Dyngo: there should be a font package for that. hold, i will have a look
<Kelsey23> What is the name of the SVN client in Ubuntu Linux?
<daryl_> !tell daryl_ about xorg
<jtmoney_> nzx, search wiki.ubuntu.com ... there's a guide for installing it
<NoUse> Mitsurugi you can be its usually not recommended to covert from one lossy format to another, you lose quality
<nzx> jtmoney, i'm following that, but the plugin fails to download
<Eftarjin> Jowi: there is a wikipage RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows , but in facts, in installed Ubuntu after windows
<Mitsurugi> Oh its not that big of a deal, Where do I download a converter
<jtmoney_> nzx, hmm, not sure then
<jtmoney_> =(
<awolf> I can't get the accelerated nvidia drivers working
<NoUse> awolf have you read the wiki guide?
<awolf> Yes. and followed it.
<NoUse> awolf what error are you getting?
<awolf> GDM won't start, and I get a black screen that appears to hard lock the box
<awolf> I can't switch to a virtual terminal, or SSH in
<NoUse> awolf what kind of nvidia card do you have?
<ArrowHead> so, nobody can help me with my ATI gfx card?
<daryl_> seveas, i'm not sure if you missed my post.  were you still thinking about my question?
<awolf> nVidia Corporation NV 36 [GeForce 5700] 
<gurumeditationer> Is it feasible to take checkinstall created .debs and fix them up to be on par with normal .debs?
<kay> hello
<Xbox_guru> severas: i still get problems installing opera
<fabio> oi
<awolf> I've gotten this error in other linuxes when AGP wasn't compiled as a module
<Seveas> gurumeditationer, not really....
<pm> where are locales options stored in the system-. the ones set by dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<Seveas> daryl_, sorry, was afk
<Kelsey23> What is the name of the SVN client in Ubuntu Linux?
<kay> I have a problem with amsn 0.95-3
<Seveas> Xbox_guru, pastebin the errors please
<Xbox_guru> " Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed"
<daryl_> Seveas: no worries.  just wondering how to fix this problem.
<Seveas> Kelsey23, subversion 
<NoUse> awolf start your computer in recovery mode and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for lines starting with EE
<gurumeditationer> Seveas: Is there a good guide for building packages specifically for Ubuntu?
<Jowi> Dyngo: try to install the "gsfonts" package
<Seveas> Xbox_guru, for the third time: grab the debian etch package. NOT THE SARGE ONE
<kay> I upgrade it to this version, but when I going to run it, it only charges and do not anything...
<Seveas> gurumeditationer, it's the same as for debian
<doctormo> hello all
<jramsey> Xbox_guru, go here and it tells u what to do; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Kelsey23> Seveas: Thanks
<Xbox_guru> i googled it and that what it brought me to
<fabio> quem tem manual desse mirk
<daryl_> Seveas: yo asked if the driver I am trying to install is source or binary.  the answer is it is a Source.
<Seveas> fabio, english only please
<jramsey> Xbox_guru, i installed ok am configuring now
<graveson> Arrowhead:wish i could help you ,but i have been struggling for a month now with no answers as yet
<fabio> portugues
<Seveas> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Jowi> Eftarjin: should work the same way. if grub fails you can try to do follow the instructions to re-install grub.
<awolf> NoUse, it doesn't even generate a log file, because my /var/log/Xorg.0.log is a sucessful start using the nv driver.
<Seveas> daryl_, ah right, the SIS driver
<vompatti> omg.
<daryl_> Seveas: yep.  i'm having major errors
<Seveas> I'm going to have to disappoint you - I'm leaving in a minute so won't be able to help you with it
<vompatti> My xserver just dont want to start. i've reinstalled ubuntu 2 times.
<graveson> how do i get the shorcut keys working again eg ctrl alt f1 . Keyboard shorcuts from preferences does not seem to work
<NoUse> awolf so youve install the glx package and you've made sure you have the restriccted-modules package for your kernel
* gnomefreak still doesnt know sis sorry :(
<daryl_> Seveas: it says 'extension GLX missing on display'.  so i was told to reinstall my SIS driver.  so I finally found the driver.
<Mitsurugi> ?vompatti: what graphics card are you using?
<Blake79> Question, I have installed the Live Boot CD, but it seems the OS is running slow.  What is a better way to utilize the OS without changin current system configurations?
<vompatti> x800.
<daryl_> Seveas: ah... ok
<vompatti> radeon
<doctormo> I can't configure my network, I have 3 interfaces (eth0, eth2, wlan0) I have a script I constructed which configures all the interfaces so that eth2 and wlan0 can share the internet provided by eth0, dhclient is run on eth0 and dhcpd is started. my problem is 'I'm sick of running this damn script every time I switch on my computer'
<NoUse> Blake79 you mean you are running from the LiveCD?
<Mitsurugi> you have to install the ati drivers
<vompatti> well mm ?
<daryl_> gnomefreak: can you tell me why i'm having troubles installing this?  or do you have to know sis to help me w/a install?
<Jowi> daryl_: just curious. what did you do to break it? a dist-upgrade?
<Dyngo> Jowi: ok I'll try that, thx!
<MystaMax> anyone familar w/ the cat /proc/cpuinfo command and dual processors? I need to know how u tell if there are two
<vompatti> how to get em, im in the non-graph mode and i dont know what to do :'<
<gnomefreak> daryl_: what type of file extention is it?
<Blake79> yes, just installed today?
<jramsey> Xbox_guru, use this instead of instructions => sudo apt-get install lesstif1 lesstif2
<daryl_> Jowi: I have no clue.  the only thing I remember doing different was typing 'ldconfig'.
<lss> Could someone tell me if hotmail.com is down? My kopete isn't signing on.
<fyrestrtr> can someone please help me with iptables? Trying to open port 25 for one host behind the nat. Been trying since 3 PM, now its 11 PM.
<daryl_> gnomefreak.  tar.gz, containing a bunch of files w/source
<gnomefreak> daryl_: thats what a tar is ;)
<daryl_> gnomefreak: i extracted those, and tried to run a ./configure
<MystaMax> fyrestrtr: its hanging for me
<Xbox_guru> severas,, I cannot find any other packages besides sarge
<gnomefreak> daryl_: ok once you extracted them did you read the README or INSTALL files?
<Mitsurugi> Vompatti: try putting sudo Dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg and set up your graphics hardware
<daryl_> gnomefreak: yes I did, but it didn't give instructions.  it was just like this huge information that didnt' meake sense to me
<awolf> NoUse, I have nvidia-glx and restricted-modules for my kernel installed.
<Edwin> I use to have an option to select a theme to download from some art program does anyone know that name of it?
<jramsey> Xbox_guru, ok opera runs but when i start it from a terminal, i get the following http://pastebin.ca/56334
<jramsey> not sure if these matter
<daryl_> gnomefreak: i'll pastebin it so you can see what i mean.
<gnomefreak> daryl_: did it say anything about packages to install before you installed driver?
<NoUse> awolf run 'sudo modprobe nvidia' and then run dmesg
<gnomefreak> daryl_: ty
<Jowi> daryl_: ldconfig will not break that. if it worked before it is easier to reinstall X to get it to work again instead of downloading a driver from somewhere that is not certain to solve the issue anyway (even if you do manage to compile it). If I were you (which I am not) I would see if a re-install of Xorg solved it.
<doctormo> MystaMax: /proc/cpuinfo tells you about the cpus so perhaps a cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep SomethingUniq | wc -l
<daryl_> Jowi: tell me how, i'd love to do the easiest thing : )
<daryl_> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14141
<gnomefreak> ty brb
<awolf> The kernel shows itself loading the 7667 driver
<Jowi> daryl_: hold. i will see what i can experiment on
<doctormo> MystaMax: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor | wc -l should do it
<MystaMax> doctormo: thanks, what does the command after the second pipe mean "wc -l"
<vompatti> mm didnt work. said "unknown command" about the Dpkg-reconfigure.
<jramsey> !wc
<ubotu> jramsey: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<doctormo> MystaMax: word count, line count mode
<daryl_> Jowi: *holding patient like*
<Blake79> NoUSE, i got disconnected.
<Jowi> daryl_: btw, are you sure you should use siliconmotion and not sis driver?
<gnomefreak> daryl_: do you have any of the listed cards?
<snowfaked> hmh i seem to have 50Hz on my lcd display, how can i easily change it to 60Hz?
<Zoroaster> has anyone here setup a samba server to live in a windows 2000 AD domain?
<NoUse> awolf hmm, and xorg.conf lists 'nvidia' as the driver?
<jramsey> MystaMax, info wc .. counts lines
<NoUse> Blake79 are you running breezy or dapper?
<daryl_> Jowi: i don't know.
<awolf> NoUse, it currently says nv, and thats why I can talk to you guys now.  But if I change it to nvidia, the box dies when X tries to run
<Jowi> daryl_: which one did you set up in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<MystaMax> jramsey: thanks
<daryl_> gnomefreak: it said series, so I thought I had that.  not sure.  all i know is its a default card
<gymsmoke> anyone here have knowledge of setting up ssl certificates?
<daryl_> jowi: one moment
<MystaMax> so what does it mean if it says "0"??
<gnomefreak> daryl_: can you pastebin the install file also please that file isnt wortha  crap
<Blake79> I believe dapper?  How do i check
<NoUse> awolf I'm not sure whats causing that, you might try dapper when it comes out
<MystaMax> i guess it means 1 processor, but lists "0"
<Blake79> I'm assuming the most recent one
<daryl_> gnomefreak: did i tell you? haha it was a buncha worthless bs
<NoUse> Blake79 run 'lsb_release -a'
<gnomefreak> Blake79: lsb_release -a
<vompatti> oh shit.
<vompatti> Can anyone help ?
<gnomefreak> daryl_: thats abnormal
<Jowi> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<rafal_> hi evrybody
<ArrowHead> ok um how do i run a program as super-user?
<daryl_> jowi: "Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) SiS Default Card"
<Xbox_guru> jramsey, whenever I use that, it always comes up with errors
<awolf> sudo
<vompatti> Xserver wont start, it just gives an error; "no screens found" or something.
<jramsey> ArrowHead, sudo
<Blake79> codename breezy
<kirkunit> Arrowhead
<daryl_> gnomefreak, checking
<kirkunit> sudo
<jramsey> Xbox_guru, the same two i get?
<NoUse> Blake79 then you need to get the install Cd, you are running off the live cd which is inherently slower
<doctormo> MystaMax: could you send me your results from the cat? (without the pipes)
<Xbox_guru> hold on, I never tried configuring it
<daryl_> gnomefreak: i have a install-sh, but i dont' think you want it.
<jramsey> Xbox_guru, do all the instructions say to do
<ArrowHead> I've never used any Linux distro before... so how do i run a program from ym desktop with sudo?
<gnomefreak> daryl_: run sh install.sh
<Xbox_guru> it always told me it had errors when I installed it so I'd uninstall it
<gnomefreak> :)
<Dyngo> Jowi: thx the problem is now ok :)
<daryl_> gnomefreak: no input specified
<Jowi> Dyngo: cool
<kirkunit> Arrowhead: could you repeat what you're trying to do?
<tonyyarusso> ArrowHead: Add it to the launcher.
<Blake79> trying to make the other universes available to download the mozilla package.  I'm assuming i don't have access to that area yet.
<Jowi> daryl_: that is the name of the autodetected one. and which driver did you chose manually? "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver" (note the capital D in driver)
<gnomefreak> daryl_: no install file huh?
<ArrowHead> I have a .run file on my desktop that i want to run as super-user
<Blake79> OK, when i install, will it be on top of Window's?
<ArrowHead> how do i do so, for example if the file is widget.run?
<doctormo> ArrowHead: command line or gui program?
<NoUse> Blake79 you  will have to repartition to make space
<Xbox_guru> jramsey: the package manager would tell me there is a broken package
<gnomefreak> ArrowHead: sudo sh file.run
<daryl_> jowi: "sis"
<Jowi> daryl_: perfect
<daryl_> gnomefreak: you got it.. thats why i'm baning my head
<ArrowHead> er i don't know... its an ATI driver installer
<daryl_> jowi: i'm glad something is perfect
<keith> yo
<Blake79> Can i install on another drive than my windows drive?  I have two hd's.  If so, how would i access it.  Is there any material on this.
<NoUse> !tell Blake79 about installation
<NoUse> !tell Blake79 about install
<gnosticapex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<jramsey> Xbox_guru, when i followed the instructions and downloaded the deb pkg by hand, and installed via : sudo dpkg -i opera_8.54-20060330.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<jramsey> it worked
<NoUse> Blake79 the installer will ask you where you want to put ubuntu
<Jowi> daryl_: does this help "sudo apt-get install libglitz-glx1" ?
<Mersault> has anyone here managed to get zsnes or snes9x running in fullscreen in ubuntu?
<snowfaked> blah
<Blake79> and when i do?  Will i boot to Linux?  or access through Windows?
<snowfaked> tried to do dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server but this is still 50Hz and blinking :/
<Xbox_guru> jramsey, where did you go to get that package
<Blake79> I have the materials i will research
<NoUse> Blake79 you boot into Linux
<Xbox_guru> it always gives me sarge
<daryl_> Jowi: installing it now.  i saw it earlier.  but wasnt' srue what it did
<snowfaked> is there another way to try to fix this to 60Hz?
<daryl_> jowi: so i left it alone
<|_fouad_|> help, why i get connection timeout when trying to DALnet server in xchat while i can connect to any server
<|_fouad_|> ???
<Blake79> I guess i just need to know the install won't overwrite any window's config.  I'm still in learning mode
<ArrowHead> er ok the .run file I'm trying to run is a shell script
<salkot> All of a sudden, my computer only logs me out when I select "Shut Down". What happened??
<daryl_> jowi: you asked if it still helps.  I'm still getting the Xlib: extension "GLX" missing ondisplay
<Blake79> Also, on another track, i'm trying to gain access to other repositories not available during initial Live CD?
<Jowi> Mersault: yep. in zsnes go to config/video and chose for example 640x480 DS FULL
<jramsey> Xbox_guru, go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser and goto opera download site, then select unbuntu breezy and open the download, then save to /tmp, navigate to /tmp with terminal then type sudo dpkg -i opera<Tab key>.deb like the instructions say
<Mersault> Jowi: that just causes zsnes to stop responding and cpu usage goes to 100% when I do that
<vompatti> tell me a program that with i can edit .cf file on non-graphical mode?
<NoUse> Blake79 you cannot install any software while running on the live cd
<Jowi> daryl_: was worth a shot anyway.
<|_fouad_|> help
<daryl_> Jowi: hehe thanks : )
<|_fouad_|> ???
<daryl_> Jowi: you said there was a easy way to install my X again.  i'm not sure what you mean.
<gnosticapex> Um, so, how does one fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14143
<Blake79> i guess that makes sense.  <looks for gun>    :)  OK, i'm going to work on installing this.   QUESTION.
<jramsey> Xbox_guru, i then had to install a few more pkgs sudo apt-get install lesstif1 lesstif2
<Blake79> If i install onto the non-windows HD, I can use BIOS to let the computer which OS to boot into, correct?
<NoUse> Blake79 linux will install a boot menu fo ryou
<Mersault> Jowi: I have a nvidia geforce2 with the nvidia drivers installed (old I know, but powerful enough for this). it's connected to my television via s-video at 800x600 res.
<vompatti> hello ?
<vompatti> tell me a program that with i can edit .cf file on non-graphical mode?
<|_fouad_|> help, why i get connection timeout when trying to DALnet server in xchat while i can connect to any server ????
<daryl_> gnomefreak: any other ideas on how to install this undocumented driver? lol
<NoUse> vompatti nano
<tonyyarusso> Blake79: That's actually not true...
<gnomefreak> daryl_: not off hand sorry brb
<Blake79> and the boot menu will ask where to boot to?   <this won't overwrite any windows configurations?> Don't want to lose my computer on my day off.
<gnosticapex> how do I fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14143
<poimen> in ubuntu dapper xgl is installed by default?
<Blake79> I'm downloading the install cd now.
<tonyyarusso> Blake79: You CAN install software while in a Live session, but it will load everything into your RAM, so if you don't have much of that, it could cause trouble.
<tonyyarusso> poimen: No.
<Jowi> Mersault: i've got a crappy onboard chipset and it still work :)
<daryl_> Jowi: *daryl waits in anticipation to be inlightened from on high*
<Xbox_guru> jramsey: ohh, I found it, sorry I was doing the Xandros download and didn't know you had to change that
<salah> hi. is there any ways to fix the mouse sensetivity? I use a synaptics touchpad for my laptop
<ArrowHead> where can i find my xwindows config file?
<daryl_> Jowi: i at least hope you get a good chuckle today : )
<Mersault> Jowi: So I guess then you don't have any particular suggestions...
<awolf> ArrowHead, /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<Blake79> well, i believe i'm ready to install anyway, and i don't have much.  :)   I just don't want to mess anything up.
<Jowi> daryl_: yeah, i'm checking some forums on sis
<Eftarjin> is an USB mouse supposed to work out-of-the-box ?
<daryl_> Jowi: i'm having a heck of a time, i tried so many forums.  it was unreal...
<Eftarjin> in fact it's an USB to PS/2 adaptor
<Jowi> Mersault: nope. but does it work when you don't connect it s-video style?
<jramsey> Xbox_guru, Xandros is good, Ubuntu is better :)
<harisund> gnosticapex: looks like there is a problem with the repositories. Firstly, try doing 'sudo apt-get update' and then try your 'sudo apt-get install' and then check if it works?
<NoUse> Blake79 read the instructions carefully and you should be fine
<daryl_> jowi: i found one link that suggested i go to http://www.winischhofer.net/
<daryl_> jowi: i also found this in a google search: http://rpm.rutgers.edu/repository/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-driver-sis/
<Blake79> man, I never read instructions, but it seems like a good time to start.
<Jowi> daryl_: i see the problem when some people tried dapper upgrade, but not in breezy. you're sure you didn't try to upgrade to dapper?
<ArrowHead> ok so now how would i get to my ATI console?
<Blake79> I'm downloading through Linux, I selected save to disk, but it didn't prompt for location?
<Mersault> Jowi: no monitor around really to test it with. but as far as the computer is concerned it should just be an 800x600 monitor, i think
<Mystery47> Eftarjin: yes
<harisund> Blake79, doing an rtfm is not always necessary, but sometimes what you learn from actually reading is amazing
<daryl_> Jowi: nope, i uninstalled dapper a week ago, and went back to breezy, full reformat
<Eftarjin> Mystery47: mine doesn't :(
<Blake79> rtfm?
<coz_> is there a way to reconfigure icons in dapper/
<Jowi> Mersault: try the "pal" or "ntsc" option with zsnes. other than that i have no clue
<jtmoney> is there a release date for dapper drake yet?
<awolf> RTFM: read the manual
<Drac|Mac> brb
<Xbox_guru> jramsey: I get this error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14145
<daryl_> jowi: at this point i'm starting to wonder if reinstalling ubuntu wouldn't be the easiest solution...  can you think of something easier to uninstall/reinstallt hen the whole system?
<Blake79> :) OK.       So this .iso file for install cd.  I can write this to CD from this OS?
<Blake79> brb
<Mystery47> Eftarjin: bad...:(
<Jowi> daryl_: well, you have the drivers installed. you have the libglitz installed, you have chosen the correct driver. wierd
<h3h_timo> where are the default desktop backgrounds located?
<daryl_> Jowi: um could I uninstall something and reinstall from scratch?
<Jowi> daryl_: ah wait!
<daryl_> Jowi: *Stops mid sentence*
<daryl_> Jowi: *waits*
<holycow> does anyone know if open office has any logging facility? i have an oo install thats hanging and need to track down wher eit issue might be
<jramsey> Xbox_guru, sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-odbc
<Jowi> daryl_: here ( http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart3.shtml#faq ) it say that you should EITHER add Load "glx" OR  "Dri off". can you post your xorg.conf please. i suspect you got both enabled
<jkarr> hello
<ArrowHead> how do i open the ati console?
<harisund> hello jkarr
<daryl_> Jowi: i'll go make the change, and test it, and then post it
<Jowi> daryl_: use pastebin
<daryl_> Jowi: brb
<Trae> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<gnosticapex> harisund: sudo apt-get update gets to 0% [waiting for headers]  [waiting for headers]  and then does nothing.
<Xbox_guru> jramsey: it said it can't find the package lists
<m0biu5> where can I find errors that are displayed during boot (specifically alsa stuff)
<cwillu> where do I turn off the snapping movement of windows?
<Xbox_guru> \jramsey: it can't find the package
<Xbox_guru> my bad
<harisund> gnosticapex, I believe there is a problem with the repositories then. Trying after a while is the best suggestion I can make at the moment, and by the way, make sure your internet is working fien as well. Maybe apt-get is not able to connect to the servers.
<Kelsey23> Someone had a few clones
<daryl_> Jowi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14148  (Note I just did a # in front, and it didnt' make a difference.  in the DRI.  also note the DRI ino at the bottom.  should i comment it out too?
<gnosticapex> harisund: no other net problems, gaim and everything connect fine, only other problem is at the moment dvd drive is unresponsive >.>
<Xbox_guru> jramsey: do I need to install the build essentials, i reformatted my computer and put ubuntu back on it so there not installed
<cwillu> gnosticapex: what's the problem you're having?
<Stargazers> Hi. What is the best software (or any software at all) what I can use to convert AVI to MKV or any other formats (like OGM etc) without recompressing video and audio?
<Jowi> daryl_: no. it look ok (now). should work like a sharm :-/
<gnosticapex> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14143
<Jowi> s/sharm/charm
<gnosticapex> cwillu: getting that in my terminal
<gnosticapex> cwillu: thats one of my many problems at the moment =)
<cwillu> heh, I know the feeling :p
<daryl_> Jowi:  so what do you think the easiest resolution is?
<SX3> Hi, can anyone help with a problem I've got? Tis with flash
<ArrowHead> how do i open ATI console?
<Jowi> daryl_: did you reboot or did you just restart X after you added the restricted modules?
<Stargazers> Do you know anyone?
<salah> hi. is there any ways to fix the mouse sensetivity? I use a synaptics touchpad for my laptop and the sensetivity is to high
<gnosticapex> Ah, it's actually semi-working now with apt-get update, w00!
<daryl_> Jowi: niether
<daryl_> Jowi: do i need to?
<Jowi> daryl_: yes
<cwillu> dumb question, can you ping archive.ubuntu.com right now?
<harisund> gnosticapex, told ya. Happens once a while to all of us, I guess..
<daryl_> Jowi: BRB
<gnosticapex> yees 891B/s
<jramsey> Xbox_guru, sudo apt-get update
<gnosticapex> yeesh*
<gnosticapex> x_x
<ArrowHead> how do i open ATI console?
<jramsey> then try again
<Stargazers> cwillu: Yes
<Stargazers> cwillu: I can ping that
<Blake79> This download will download even though i'm on live CD right?
<ArrowHead> how do i open ATI console?
<Xbox_guru> jramsey: ok...
<cwillu> Stargazers:  sorry, was asking gnosticapex
<Stargazers> cwillu: What?
<Stargazers> cwillu: I meant that ping answerred right and it worked well
<NoUse> Blake79 what are you downloading?
<cwillu> aka, wasn't talking to you, unless you were saying that gnosticapex could ping it
<cwillu> okay :p
<Stargazers> Ok
<gnosticapex> harisund: yeah, everything seems to hate me today. I cant even get my dvd drive to open and it refused to read my ubuntu disk X_X had to force the drive open just to retrieve the disk. Ontop of that, slow net + media problems heh
<Blake79> the install CD
<m0biu5> anyone have any suggestions on how to partition a new 150gb external hdd?
<harisund> gnosticapex, hmmmm....slow net happens to everyone yeah.. but I am surprised about the DVD problem that you seem to be having :(
<Blake79> should save to my hd somewhere ?
<NoUse> Blake79 no
<NoUse> Blake79 the live cd doesn't have write permissions ot your windows HD
<gnosticapex> harisund: yeah, I dont know whats up, everything was working fine yesterday ;_; now this lol
<NoUse> Blake79 you should reboot into Windows and download the ISO there
<loquitus_of_borg> Can anybody tell me the name of the application that gets run when I select the "networking" gui tool under administration in Ubuntuu? I am not at the machine right now but I want to run it remotely
<loquitus_of_borg> I just have no idea what it is called
<daryl_> Jowi: reboot, no luck
<mwe> m0biu5: I'm the one big partition kind of person
<harisund> loqui..... I think it is gnome-network-preferences
<Jowi> daryl_: still glx error or something else?
<Blake79> OK, i'm bcking out, starting rom scratch.  thanks nouse.  I'll see you on the flip-side
<m0biu5> mwe, why is that?
<harisund> loquitus_of_borg, did you get my reply?
<daryl_> Jowi: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<cwillu> loquitus_of_borg: tab completion is your friend;  gnome-<tab><tab><tab> until you see it :)
<loquitus_of_borg> hariusund: yep. you the man :)
<zack_> can someone help me with a nvidia driver problem?
<Jowi> daryl_: I would love to say I have another solution. i'm lost
<Xbox_guru> jramsey, I did but it still says it can't find the package
<loquitus_of_borg> cwillu: yep. got it :)
<harisund> cwillu, gnome-<tab>-<tab> will probably list a ton of stuff.. gnome-net<tab><tab> might just be better..
<chapium> anyone have trouble with Breezy & gmail lately?
<daryl_> Jowi: is the best solution to reinstall my whole ubnuntu installation?  or  ist here soemthing else I could remove and reinstall?
<mwe> m0biu5: I don't need a lot of partitions. In the general case I don't need it.
<cwillu> one would hope one would figure that out if one is smart enough to be ssh'ing into one's box :)
<loquitus_of_borg> hariusund: actually I want to configure the ethernet interfaces, not the network proxy
<cwillu> turns out that one was smart enough, so it all works out (for once)  :p
<harisund> cwillu too many one's there :(
<m0biu5> mwe, what about making it an LVM or something - I am not really sure how, but that seems like it might be a good idea
<mwe> m0biu5: also I don't get problems with partitions being to small, using only one
<zack_> how can i install the nvidia driver through the recovery thing? i went here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual but the second command wasnt working for me
<Jowi> daryl_: you can re-install X of course, but it will take everything else with it as well (including gnome) so it is probably easier just to reinstall the system
<Cin> Why do Flash videos become out of synch so easily on Ubuntu?
<awolf> Cin, that's all of linux.  It's macromedia's fault.
<mwe> m0biu5: LVM is great if you want many disks to work like one
<Cin> awolf, I thought as much.
<daryl_> Jowi: you say i could reinstall X.  but it will take everything with it.  including gnome.  is gnome my GUI?
<Jowi> daryl_: yes. gnome is your gui.
<m0biu5> mwe, i see - i just think i'd like to separate backups from regular usage on the disk, you know?
<daryl_> Jowi: grr.. how do i reinstallt he gnome?
<zack_> how can i install the nvidia driver through the recovery mode? i went here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual (im using brezzybadger) but the second command wasnt working for me
<Cin> awolf, no... patches or solutions for it...? Maybe they'll fix it with 8.5 that they're supposed to be doing for Linux.
<mwe> m0biu5: yes that makes sense
<mwe> m0biu5: I'd keep backup on a seperate disk or partiton as well
<Jowi> daryl_: probably quicker just to re-install everything since we are not sure where the problem lies
<m0biu5> mwe, are chronjobs the best way to backup on ubuntu
<m0biu5> mwe, well thats what i was thinking - have less then half for backups and the likes
<daryl_> Jowi: lol... ok... i'll probably come in to work tomorrow early and do it then.  sigh... all this because I can't run wine...
<mwe> m0biu5: that saves you the trouble of doing it manually
<harisund> m0biu5 cronjobs are pretty good. You can customize hte backup the way you want ..
<daryl_> Jowi: i tried to install ies4linux beta recently.  i wonder, could that have caused the problem?
<jtmoney> i'm trying to edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst file, but whenever i run update-grub, it removes the entry for xp!
<Jowi> daryl_: did you at least set up a separate /home partition so you don't lose your personal files?
<jtmoney> anyone know why?
<mwe> m0biu5: but you'd probably want to use incremental backups for regular backup jobs
<Jowi> daryl_: no idea what ies4linux is
<daryl_> Jowi: i'll just copy them to a file space designated for me on the network.
<daryl_> Jowi: ies4linux is Internet Explorer, installed in Wine.
<mwe> m0biu5: http://www.linux-backup.net/
<Jowi> daryl_: aha.
<zack_> can someone help me with a nvidia driver problem please?
<m0biu5> mwe, thanks
<Drac|Mac> I just got an old "bondi blue" G3 iMac. I tried to install Ubuntu on it, but the installer CD, while booting, says it fails to decompress about a hundred things, then has a kernel panic. Any ideas?
<Xbox_guru> I guess I'll just have to use firefox
<daryl_> Jowi: it has a registry editer.  etc...
<daryl_> Jowi: i had to import registry settings, but I assum they have nothing to do w/the normal workings of this.
<Jowi> daryl_: i recommend that you create a dedicated /home partition if you havent already. a re-install wont hurt that much if you do
<Xbox_guru> but opera I love... and wish I could use
<loquitus_of_borg> cwillu: actually that was the wrong one. do you know what the name of the ethernet (or network) device configuration tool is?
<daryl_> Jowi: its easier to just copy the files to another computer, and copy them back
<loquitus_of_borg> the one I tried brings up proxy settings
<Jowi> daryl_: i have no idea about how wine work. i tested it first time yesterday to play homeworld :)
<loquitus_of_borg> not ethernet settings
<daryl_> Jowi: i hate extra partitions
<daryl_> Jowi: wine is a wonderful program.  I run World of Warcraft using it at home.
<daryl_> Jowi: it was the only thing stopping me from switching form windows to linux all these years
<daryl_> Jowi: and i finally decided to take the plunge, and formatted both my computers and installed ubuntu on them, and made myself figure out how to make them work.
<graveson> can anyone help me fix my keyboard shortcuts for example ctrl-alt-f2
<Jowi> daryl_: my brother is totally hooked on Wow. has played it forever. how do you like ubuntu so far then (excluding glx problems)?
<daryl_> Jowi: let me share one more thing w/you and see if that helps clarify it with you at all.
<Jowi> daryl_: /msg me instead since it is getting offtopic :)
<daryl_> Jowi: i love it.  but I'm finding Linux has major problems with video cards.
<cwillu> loquitus_of_borg: try the other one, there's two that start with gnome-net
<m0biu5> where can i find boot logs?
<nzx> hey guys, i installed the nvidia package, and did nvidia-glx-settings enable, but i get an error saying nvdia device cannot be found
<Archville> Uhmm this question will sound stupid...
<cwillu> bah, sorry, I lied
<Archville> I can run a proccess as root with "sudo" but there is any way to run a proccess while beeing root as a determined user ?
<cwillu> Archville: sudo takes a user parameter;  peek at man sudo
<cwillu> don't know that it works out of the box, but I think it does
<clever> where was that link to wireless info on ubuntu?
<nzx> i tried doing modprobe nvida, then reloading xserver, but it still gives same error
<Archville> cwillu, ok, thanks
<Drac|Mac> No ideas?
<nzx> Archville, i'll find a link to the help file for you, one sec
<cwillu> loquitus_of_borg: network-admin is the one you're looking for
<Archville> It seems "-u username" will do the trick.
<cwillu> loquitus_of_borg: (yay 'locate net' :p)
<nzx> Archville, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#whatissudo
<nzx> Archville, thats exctally what you are looking for
<Archville> thanks :)
<nzx> Archville, np
<loquitus_of_borg> cwillu: yep. that's it!
<nzx> need help getting nvidia driver to work please
<fmasi> hi i like to know how to get test flight 8
<fyrestrtr> is there something special to do to configure shorewall?
<cwillu> where do I go to turn off the snapping-to-other-windows feature of gnome?
<zack_> nzx: i need help too but you seem to be farther than i am
<nzx> zack_, what the problem ?
<nzx> whats*
<zack_> nzx: do you know how to install nvidia drivers from recovery mode?
<nzx> zack_, do you mean the console ?
<zack_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual im here but a command isnt working for me
<zack_> nzx: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    this one doesnt seem to work
<jojoman02> are there any cli chat programs?
<rodolfo_garcia> OI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iNiku> jojoman02: chat, as in irc?
<iNiku> irssi is good
<chapium> jojoman02: irssi and bitchx are popular
<clever> i like irssi
<jojoman02> yes irc.:), thankz
<rodolfo_garcia> Alguem do Brasil?
<zukero> i hate irssi, but it is indeed usefull
<clever> i perfer mirc but that isnt cli
<zukero> i do too
<zack_> nzx: when ever i type in "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" i get an error stating Gtk-WARNING **: cammot open display:
<Archville> cli ?
<kbrooks> how do i clear the global clipboard?
<clever> command line interface
<zack_> cannot* not cammot
<Archville> I like weechat.
<kbrooks> how do i clear the global clipboard?
<zukero> zack_ : if you are in console mode, try nano instead of gedit
<Archville> It's more or less like irssi/bitchx but you have the userlist.
<zack_> ok
<clever> you could just copy a single char like d to the clipboard kbrooks
<nzx> zack_, or you can try 'vi'
<zack_> that worked thanks zurkero
<kbrooks> clever: no.
<zukero> nzx : nano is simpler for a one shot try, as you have the shortcuts written
<nzx> zack_, have you tried copying the backup conf back and loading gdm ?
<nzx> zukero, yep, i'm more used to vi, :P
<kbrooks> clever: that does not clear.
<zukero> nzx : thought so, only hard-vi users can use vi, and recommend vi :p
<zack_> how do you load gdm?
<clever> kbrooks it replaces
<clever> which gets rid of the old contents
<chapium> !tell rodolfo_garcia about pt
<zukero> zack_ : sudo killall gdm && sudo gdm
<nzx> zack_, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zack_> ok ill try that in a moment
<lss> Hey, quick question.. I need a program like DBpower amp, to convert down a batch (about 10) mp3 files to 128kbps quality. Is there any tool for linux to do this? Thanks
<zukero> zack_ : or, if it works, ctrl+alt+f7 then ctrl+alt+backspace
<kbrooks> clever: which i dont want
<nzx> lss, i think audacity might be able to do it
<lithia> whats a good ripper for audio CD?
<lss> nzx,  I've tried audacity, but it doesn't have a batch feature i don't think.
<zukero> lithia : soundjuicer provided with ubuntu does its job
<lithia> zukero: soundjuicer just makes a lot of noise and doesnt rip properly for me
<lithia> any other way?
<zukero> damn
<lithia> how can I rip from CLI?
<zukero> command line mencoder
<kbrooks> is there a global clipboard?
<zukero> but it's kinda rough
<Nirono> hi
<lithia> zukero: what command would I use to rip?
<Nirono> how can I add a daemon to auto start
<lithia> zukero: bash: mencoder: command not found
<zukero> lithia : mencoder (parameters i don't know)
<Drac|Mac> What's up with the Ubuntu forums? They're loading very slowly...
<Nirono> anyone knows how to enable a  daemon to start automaticly when gdm starts
<zukero> but you need mplayer/mencoder
<sam76549> hey
<zukero> i think you can make it with gstreamer too on command line
<lithia> zukero: how can I play audio CD?
<zukero> try man mencoder when you installed it
<zack_> when i type this command "sudo chmod +x NVIDIA*" it says NVIDIA* is not a file or directory
<nzx> Nirono, system->prefrences->session then last tab
<lithia> zukero: how can I play audio CD from CLI?
<zukero> lithia : with any good audio player : xmms, amarok, totem, eclair.....
<zukero> CLI ?
<zukero> oh
<zukero> ok
<zukero> sorry
<lithia> zukero: xmms doesnt play audio CD
<zukero> lithia : it does
<nzx> gonna try nvidia driver once more, brb
<zack_> when i type this command "sudo chmod +x NVIDIA*" it says NVIDIA* is not a file or directory
<Omni|Work> I'm having a problem installing Breezy Badger, and I'm not sure what to do.
<lithia> zukero: how?
<Omni|Work> I have an Intel Ethernet controller.  PCI ID 8086:109a
<lithia> zukero: how does xmms play audo CD?
<lithia> Omni|Work: then use ms windows
<Nirono> nzx thaaaaanx alot
<julls> buenas
<Rhine> How do i write to the bin folder im logged in as super user and it wont let me copy some scripts there?
<zukero> hmm
<zukero> lithia : ctrl+c
<julls> alguien sabe algun programa para inventariar toda la red de equipos tanto en sw como en hw??
<lithia> zukero: load xmms and press ctrl+c?
<Omni|Work> lithia: *rolls eyes* Yeah, right.  I haven't used that POS OS in over 7 years now.
<zukero> lithia : yeah
<lithia> zukero: ok ty
<Jowi> zack_: you just answered your own question.
<zukero> yw
<lithia> zukero: caffine has frozen! how can I kll it?
<Omni|Work> lithia: I normally use Fedora Core.  I'm trying out Ubuntu here at work.
<Drac|Mac> ubuntuforums.org is broken. Why?
<lithia> Omni|Work: ok
<zukero> lithia : open a term
<lithia> zukero: caffine has frozen! how can I kill it?
<zukero> type xkill
<lithia> zukero: ok
<zukero> click on app
<jkarr> type in a terminal xkill
<zack_> jowi: what there something i missed that made it not become one
<lithia> zukero: what will xkill do?
<zukero> change your cursor to a fps-like cursor, that will kill the app you click on
<jkarr> kills a X window
<lithia> term wont open
<zukero> ...
<lithia> sys has become unstable
<Jowi> zack_: remember that filenames in linux are case sensitive. NVIDIA is not the same as nvidia or NVidia
<zukero> do you have a term somewhere?
<jkarr> ok press ctrl+alt+F2
<lithia> zukero: no! and it wont open
<zack_> jowi: ok lemme try some things
<jkarr> and then killall kafeine
<lithia> jkarr: will ctrl+alt+F2 shut my dial up?
<jkarr> lithia
<lithia> jkarr: how do I get back here?
<Omni|Work> I have an Intel Ethernet controller.  PCI ID 8086:109a  The version of the e1000 driver in 2.6.16 handles it.  The version in 2.6.12 that ships on the Breezy install CD doesn't.
<zukero> lithia : ctrl+alt+f7
<zukero> to come back
<jkarr> first ctrl+alt+F2
<zack_> jowi: where could i find it?
<jkarr> then killall kaffeine
<Drac|Mac> I'm getting sick of being ignored. Can somebody PLEASE tell me why the Ubuntu forums are down?!
<lithia> jkarr: ok
<jkarr> then press ctrl+alt+F5
<Jowi> zack_: "ls" will list the files in the directory you are in.
<zack_> ok
<h3h_timo> for some reason i cant open up my theme manager window
<jkarr> or F6 or F7...
#ubuntu 2007-05-14
* d2812 Checks NoScript.23:01 < shade8> where do i go to chat with people
<rdvon> ok good games for linux?
<d2812> damn touchpad
<magnetron> shade8: you are already chatting.
<hentai_jeff> I accidently removed the system trey from my desktop. anyone know how to get it back up?
<shade8>  oh
<shade8>  sorry
<moDumass> i did ask my question
<moDumass> how do i fix it
<hentai_jeff> rdvon, urban terror, Vendetta online
<shade8>  i was told to go some where else becouse i was english
<rdvon> urban terror.. is that the tank game?
<hentai_jeff> no
<hentai_jeff> it's an FPS
<rdvon> :D yes!
<usser_> rdvon: just type in xgl
<jrib> !offtopic | shade8
<ubotu> shade8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<magnetron> moDumass: sorry, just saw your "help me" call
<hentai_jeff> based on the quake 3 engine
<rdvon> type xgl in a terminal?
<moDumass> thats cool
<av16ar> hello everybody
<rdvon> or bye pressin alt f2?
<hentai_jeff> also all ID software games are linux compatible
<shade8>  iam from canada everyone else
<usser_> rdvon: oh wait
<moDumass> any idea what to do, i have deleted ICEauthority and Xauthority, but that seems to have done nothing
<DaFFes> hey guys, i've just started with Ubuntu, and i had to reinstall it once, before this reinstall my Webcam was function without any problem and without configuring anything for it, then after reinstalling it doesnt function anymore... can anyone help me?
<zerokill88_> anyone know the name of that burning software.its something liek bravero.or brevaro or something like that?
<hentai_jeff> just do a quick search for linux games and you'll find some good ones
<rdvon> cool. thanks
<moDumass> it may be that a partition is full though, but it says file system 48% so i should be good
<rdvon> although i think i still might have to stick with windows for good games D:
<rdvon> like oblivion.
<magnetron> shade8: this is the support channel. join #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics
<hentai_jeff> you can get that running with wine
<rdvon> hahaha.
<shade8>  when i chat does it show up in rissian
<^Albe^> i'm looking fr some info for add a folder in an iso image (or in the iso image or in the destination cd) is it possible? kiso hangs in gnome during the "Open" , and in kde does not save the modified iso (without su) or hangs (in su mode) any help/idea? thx regards
<shade8>  i dont understand
<usser_> rdvon: oh i dont remember theres a trick for running xgl
<rdvon> gah!
<rdvon> anyone tried ubuntu studio?
<moDumass> ok, i see shade8 this isnt a 'let chat' kinda channel, it seems more like a 'i mashed help me fix' channel
<jendead> hello, does anyone know how to tell wine to run in 32-bit color by default?
<usser_> rdvon: heres a guide for beryl with ati http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291464
<shade8>  wher edo i go for online chat
<Asauce> How do I change the "PKG_CONFIG_PATH" correctly while compiling source code so I don't get those stupid errors about not having gtk, etc.?
<bruenig> rdvon, ubuntu with different packages and a different theme, it is like Ubuntu CE, except that it does have some unique packages whereas Ubuntu CE doesn't and could be replicated by apt-getting a few apps
<moDumass> i mashed, i get 'GDM could not write to authoriation file' i googled, google said delete Xauthority and ICEauthority, done... but no love still cant log in, anyone encountered this before? please show me the way
<rdvon> cool. ill try and thanks usser.
<magnetron> jendead, wine cannot change the bit depth.
<rdvon> ill just get the repos for ubuntu studio.
<void^> Asauce: install the appropriate -dev packages?
<jendead> oh.. how do people get games to work if you can't get 32 bit color?
<Asauce> So I have to go into synaptic and download gtk-dev or something to that extent?
<shade8>  i want to chat with other countries
<kernel288> Hey guys. got a question. I downloaded nano-2.0.6.tar.gz but the installation wont work with ubuntu ! If i write apt-get install nano   it says its up to date ! What is worng.?!
<magnetron> jendead: you will have to set X11 to the right bit depth before you start wine
<jendead> magnetron, my desktop is running in 32 bit
<DShepherd> kernel288: nano is already there..
<DShepherd> kernel288: its already installed i imean
<kernel288> what u mean? I didnt installed it at all.
<DShepherd> s/imean/mean
<bruenig> kernel288, it is already installed
<kernel288> Ok, if its installed, where do i find it ?
<bruenig> kernel288, do "which nano"
<magnetron> jendead: if you don't, wine will convert the colors for you - but it will be dread slow. you might have some luck with the "emulate virtual desktop" option in winecfg
<kernel288> nano-2.0.6.tar.gz
<bruenig> kernel288, it should be in /usr/bin/nano
<jpjacobs> kernel288, nano is normally installed per default
<magnetron> jendead: wait are you trying to run bf2?
<kernel288> ok, wait
<rdvon> haha.
<jendead> magnetron, no.. trying to run fate, old game
<kernel288> wtf
<kernel288> it works o.O
<magnetron> jendead: is it in the AppDB (the winehq page)
<kernel288> but i didnt install it... i am confused...
<bruenig> kernel288, does just running "nano" not work?
<cjae> when I compile an app I have to manually update it myself when a new release comes along right
<jrib> cjae: yes
<bruenig> kernel288, it is installed by default. Like for instance, did you install gnome?
<usser_> cjae: yes
<jendead> magnetron,  i wasn't aware of an appdb, i'm new to it :)
<jpjacobs> kernel288, it is installed in the basic install...it's the default editor
<cjae> except for in gentoo right
<magnetron> jendead: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<kernel288> well .. i dont think so. I had to download it . I am using wubi. And windows installer for Ubuntu
<kernel288> so i got to download it myself
<bruenig> cjae, gentoo you aren't really compiling it yourself, you are compiling it through the package management system
<jendead> magnetron, doesn't show up in a search :(
<wimdows> how can I prevent fsck running on a device when I boot?
<magnetron> jendead: is it a dos game?
<cjae> bruenig, I c
<jpjacobs> kernel288, hmm if nano does not get cleanly installed by wubi, i wouldn't trust it anyway
<hentai_jeff> wimdows, it only runs every 30 boots
<jendead> magnetron,: no, it's a windows game. when i run it, it says "this game must be run in 16 or 32 bit color mode"
<py_geek> ALL:: Hey, i'm having a problem with wine... I downloaded the warcraft 3 demo, and all my graphics are messed up in the game (sound isn't that great either...). all the images and stuff in the game are just basically a bunch of lines that have the color of that image. I can barely tell what's what. The screen size also goes down. heres the link to the screenshot- http://www.opmstech.org/t_tmp/screenshot.png
<kernel288> well ye, but I need it. Gedit or nano. Its mostly important for me to change the tastatourlayout.
<wimdows> hentai_jeff - but it fails on my raid5 array, and yet it mounts it fine and is OK
<usser_> py_geek: did u try running it with opengl flag?
<Bobbon> Someone can help me whit my mounting and partition of tre disk in. Cant get it to work.
<magnetron> jendead: try to enable "emulate virtual desktop" in winecfg
<py_geek> usser_: ?
<moDumass> hmmm, seems my install directory has run out of space, how would i go about clearing some?
<cjae> do I use e2fsck or just fsck to manually check filesystem (ext3)
<jrib> wimdows: you can use tune2fs to change the frequency (-1 or 0 make it not check) or edit your fstab
<jendead> magnetron: same error message
<usser_> py_geek: try running warcraft like this wine war3.exe -opengl
<Milage> py_geek: that's all right, the graphics just reflect the overall game quality now :)
<blackgraz> is there some type of exchange server port for ubuntu
<yell0w> gahhh how come all this time i'm here and nobody tell me about gconf-editor ;(
<moDumass> ok, i removed trash, hoping to clear some space, but still "GDM could not write to your authorization file"
<wimdows> jrib - what do I put in fstab to make it not check?
<jrib> yell0w: you hear about gconf-editor?
<jendead> magnetron: it looks really ugly, like it's in 256 color mode :(
<magnetron> jendead: try to post the results in the appdb, and file a bug. that will speed up the process of making the game supported by wine
<hentai_jeff> rvdon:http://gaming.gwos.org/news.php here's a good site for you and games for ubuntu
<py_geek> Milage: hey, dont go cracking on my useless game that i waste hours playing!;)
<yell0w> jrib, just did ;( and feel so pissed off for all the time i've spent mucking around with each files ever since i used ubuntu
<jrib> wimdows: change the 6th field to 0 (see man fstab)
<wimdows> cheers jrib
<Milage> py_geek: what if I let you crack on my useless game that I waste hours on? :p
<cjae> where do I add the amount of ram the card has in xorg ??
<jrib> yell0w: oh, so you weren't even using gconftool-2 huh, yeah that seems cumbersome
<subdub> hi
<usser_> cjae: that should be detected automatically
<subdub> I try compiling a program in 64bits (-m64) on a PS3, but gcc can't find gnu/stubs-64.h
<subdub> anyone encountered this problem ?
<Bobbon> how to format and partition disk from terminal ???  HELP
<Rio79> i ahve samba installed and added a share folder (unchecking the read only box) and edited the samba config file to be read only; however, i still can not write to my ubuntu harddrive from a windows pc.  whats going on/
<subdub> Bobbon : cfdisk
<cjae> usser_, when I did the xserver reconfig it asked for it in kB but I had to copy it over with my old xorg and now it is not there
<Rio79> anyone oknow?
<py_geek> hey, usser_, i figured out the problem. It's that wine, as we all know, does not work perfectly. heres the error message:
<py_geek> fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_GetAvailableTextureMem (0x1a2b38) : stub, simulating 64MB for now, returning 64MB left
<py_geek> err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Could not map sound device for direct access (Input/output error)
<py_geek> err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Please run winecfg, open "Audio" page and set
<py_geek> "Hardware Acceleration" to "Emulation".
<py_geek> fixme:sync:CreateIoCompletionPort (0xffffffff, (nil), 00000000, 00000000): stub.
<py_geek> fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_ResourceReleased Vertex buffer released while bound to a state block, stream 0
<py_geek> fixme:d3d:IWineD3DStateBlockImpl_Release Releasing primary stateblock
<jrib> !paste | py_geek
<ubotu> py_geek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<py_geek> sorry for all the lines!!!
<gimmulf> Sorry for my question, but how do i find out what version of ubuntu i've installed :)
<cjae> usser_, there was a line option video ram
<jrib> !version > gimmulf (see the private message from ubotu)
<magnetron> lsb_release -r
<usser_> cjae: i dont know anything about that sorry
<magnetron> gimmulf: lsb_release -r
<cjae> usser_, thanks anyway
<Milage> hey, any of you know if I would have more trouble booting Vista from Grub than I would have booting XP?
<kaolti> hi all
<kaolti> can anyone help me install beryl on dapper?
<moDumass> sorry, had some discon issues
<drone4four> kaolti, i think i can help
<drone4four> i mean i just installed it myself
<drone4four> it's beautiful
<yell0w> jrib, VERY cumbersome, and i've used ubuntu for 1 year. feel so stupid now ;(
<kaolti> drone4four: cool :)
<kaolti> drone4four: my problem is that i cant do sudo apt-get install beryl
<schighschagh> Adobe says they don't support 64-bit versions of Flash or Shockwave. Is there a workaround for 64-bit Feisty?
<usser_> schighschagh: yes
<kaolti> drone4four: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268036 i followed this guide
<moDumass> hey all, a quick prob, "GDM could not write to your authorization file" ive deleted ICEauthorization and Xauthorization, but i think that my partitiion may be full, how do i make this go?
<usser_> schighschagh: use nspluginwrapper
<TheAberrant> is there a way to run a MAC OS X app in ubuntu?  (kind of like a wine for MAC)
<Milage> you can apparently get Flash working, but you would lose audio occationally
<NDPTAL85> TheAberrant: No.
<gikid> hmm
<SlimeyPete> schighschagh: yeah, there's a way to use 32-bit firefox and install the 32-bit plugin. I can't remember how you do it, but if you google you should find some info.
<PriceChild> abaddon, you can chroot a 32bit firefox
<schighschagh> I'll try it.
<gikid> i tried to ask in kubuntu but I got no awnser
<schighschagh> Thanks.
<gikid> (18:20:18) (gikid) when i tried to install kubuntu on VirtualBox, it tried to partition the drive but it couldnt create a swap partition
<gikid> (18:20:43) (gikid) does anyone know whats wrong?
<PriceChild> TheAberrant, above message sorry
<PriceChild> TheAberrant, maybe also "gnash"
<drone4four> and my keyboard no longer works in firfox
<drone4four> hang on kaolti
<jrib> schighschagh: if you use nspluginwrapper you can avoid using a 32bit firefox
<gimmulf> easiers way upgrading dapper 6.06 from shell?
<gimmulf> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<jrib> schighschagh: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/ (english if you scroll down)
<kaolti> drone4four: kk
<Amadeo> Anyone know why I can't get an Ubuntu 7.04 CD to install, but the pre-release versions install fine?
<schighschagh> jrib: Great, thanks!
<david_nyc> Does anyone have experience getting a USB audio device working under Feisty?
<killown> I m trying run camorama but I get error can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<killown> anyone can help me?
<imrazor> david_nyc: I've gotten a USB audio device working, but it sounded awful.
<Prestidigita> I have an external speaker connected to my system using usb. Ubuntu does not detect it. Is there any way to make it work ?
<david_nyc> I'll live with awful for a bit if I can only get it to squawk.
<Dragnslcr> Anybody know offhand what command is run and/or file is altered when you set the time for monitor power saving?
<drone4four> kaolti, i used this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<imrazor> david_nyc: do you have an onboard or pci sound card in that box?
<david_nyc> No.
<pushpop`> How do I enable ubuntu to support more screen resolutions?
<gimmulf> easiest way to upgrade ubuntu dapper 6.06 from terminal?
<imrazor> david_nyc: Then ALSA should pick up when you boot.
<david_nyc> I think I am missing the necessary special devices.
<killown> anyone can help me?
<kaolti> drone4four: cool thanks, lemme try
<drone4four> kaolti, that guide is more staight forward
<bruenig> gimmulf, change sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade
<drone4four> killown, wuts up?
<imrazor> david_nyc: I didn't have to twiddle anything in /dev.
<killown> I m trying run camorama but I get error can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<trev_> can anyone tell me a good application to read webpages?, im not blind I just get tired of reading and want to be lazy
<Prestidigita> I have an external speaker connected to my system using usb. Ubuntu does not detect it. Is there any way to make it work ?
<david_nyc> imrazor: Perhaps the problem is that I installed the system to begin with when there was no audio device attached.
<Prestidigita> trev_,  Opera has screen reader
<trev_> does firefox have one?
<zBoy> Anyone knows how i get devkitARM working on ubunt??
<Prestidigita> trev_, you have install the voice libraries though
<mbutUbuntu01> hello folks
<zBoy> ubuntu*
<trev_> Prestidigita:thx
<mbutUbuntu01> please help me... I have on my disk a NTFS bootable partition
<mbutUbuntu01> I would like to delete it
<david_nyc> imrazor: can you tell me what your device major/minor n umbers are for /dev/mixer?
<imrazor> david_nyc: Perhaps. Have you tried "sudo apt-get install alsa-base"?
<mbutUbuntu01> but I'm not sure....
<Prestidigita> trev_, you are welcome
<mbutUbuntu01> will grub be save ??
<Corbin|Tuxing> how do u extract media codecs in the /usr/lib/win32 section
<eAi> anyone know why my vfat (windows) hard disk might be read only? Its listed in mtab as rw,umask=0000
<blackgraz> what do i need again to manual compile a program
<david_nyc> imrazor: Yes, installed.  I also installed (and compiled) the latest drivers from the ALSA project.
<gimmulf> bruenig:  what should i change ?
<usser_> eAi: where do u mount it>?
<bruenig> gimmulf, change dapper to edgy in sources.list
<eAi> usser_: /media/c
<imrazor> david_nyc: let me grab my Xmod. back in a few.
<usser_> eAi: it could be permissions problem
<eAi> usser_: it was working fine earlier
<eAi> usser_: probably, but what?
<usser_> eAi: are u sure u're the owner of /media/c?
<usser_> eAi: try chown yourname:yourname /media/c
<eAi> usser_ ok
<usser_> eAi: ehm sudo chown... i mean
<smo> hi
<Jowi> hi all. is there a way to disable the gksu/gksudo fade? it annoys me to death.
<uraeus> hi
<eAi> usser_: neither seems to work, "chown: changing ownership of `/media/c': Read-only file system"
<smo> please how can i get all the files and only all files contained in this directory http://sd-9655.dedibox.fr/linux/ with wget in one time ??
<smo> -r download the whole "site"
<eAi> smo, doubt you can very easily
<usser_> eAi: im sorry i meant sudo chown
<usser_> eAi: did u do sudo?
<eAi> usser_: I tried that too
<Corbin|Tuxing> how do u extract media codecs in the /usr/lib/win32 section
<usser_> eAi: hm so its not that
<gimmulf> bruenig: wierd, did that and ran sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade  , it fetches some package lists but then: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied) , E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? ... wierd since i used sudo ...
<Jowi> smo -l 1 I guess. (sets the level to one)
<scales11> how do i know which wireless driver "network manager" is using?
<Overdose_> Someone here to help me with some scsi formatting problems ?
<py_geek> how do i configure wine?
<eAi> usser_: I'm not owner though, its owned by root
<KiloHertz> I am in Ubuntu Feisty, I have a Nvidia TnT card. HOw do I get the driver installed for it?
<zero> excuse me guys. How to rotate the cube with ubuntu? already enabled it
<drofdarb> Anyone here use shorewall?
<bruenig> gimmulf, close synaptic
<usser_> eAi: try to unmount it and mount to some folder that u own
<drofdarb> I can't get shorewall to set up SNAT correctly
<py_geek> zero: you mean desktop effects?
<void^> gimmulf: you forgot another sudo there
<kernel288> yeah, right py_geek
<gimmulf> bruenig:  just running apt-dist upgrade worked ... have no synaptic since i have no WindowManager
<Ohzie> Quick question: I stopped using Ubuntu because I was having problems with my graphics card working, that was on a laptop with a geforce FX5650 go, now I'm using a 6800gs. Has anyone had any bad luck with the 6800 line working well on the new ubuntu?
<smo> no
<scales11> anyone know how i can check which wireless driver network manager is using?
<smo> same thing downoad the whole site
<eAi> usser_: I can't own anything in /media as I don't have access to it
<anathematic> is there a way i can bring ubuntu server 7.0 out of console or do i just have a console?
<eAi> usser_: nm, I chmoded it
<py_geek> ALL:: okay, all you have to type to answer this is ONE WORD!- how do you configure wine? y'know, that screen that lets you choose the windows version??
<smo> no pb Ohzie
<trev_> Prestidigita: by any chance do you know the name of the firefox plugin that reads the text?
<smo> can go
<Corbin|Tuxing> how do u extract media codecs in the /usr/lib/win32 section
<usser_> eAi: oh so it was indeed read only
<Corbin|Tuxing> how do i make myself root to move files
<killown> I have webcam Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0c45:6270 Microdia  how I do to find module for it?
<smo> ntfs-3g eAi
<eAi> usser_: no, this hasn't fixed this problem, it just means I can create the folder there
<gimmulf> bruenig: and then from 6.10 to 7.04 i just replace edgy with feisty and do the same thing right?
<usser_> eAi: sometimes u just gotta read what u comp trying to say to u =))
<eAi> smo: its vfat
<bruenig> gimmulf, yeah
<kernel288> how to rotate the ubuntu cube guys?
<eAi> smo: it worked like half an hour ago fine too
<kernel288> anyone knows?
<gimmulf> bruenig: thanks
<smo> so mout it with -o umask=000
<smo> :)
<usser_> kernel288: ctrl+alt+mouse1
<eAi> smo: thats already set up in fstab
<anathematic> does ubuntu server 7.0 have a GUI?
<Corbin|Tuxing> how do i make myself root to move files
<eAi> smo: and it shows it as that in mtab
<kernel288> ok, test it
<KiloHertz> Did anyone answer my question earlier?
<smo> # the line in fstab
<Corbin|Tuxing> or extract files
<smo> try in terminal
<moDumass> how do i log into my machine
<killown> hey please
<killown> help
<KiloHertz> I am in Ubuntu Feisty, I have a Nvidia TnT card. HOw do I get the driver installed for it?
<killown> I have webcam Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0c45:6270 Microdia  how I do to find module for it?
<vox754> !please | killown
<ubotu> killown: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<smo> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda3 /media/fat -o umask=000 for exemple
<smo> verifiy vfat is loaded too
<smo> lsmod | grep vfat
<gaten> Corbin|Tuxing: sudo mv file destination
<KiloHertz> Hey has anyone happen to get a NVIDIA TNT driver installed?
<ludd1t3> i have a pentium d 915 2.8ghz processor, should i install the regular i386 or amd64 version?
<void^> anathematic: the server install uses the same repositories as any other ubuntu version. therefore, you can get exactly the same software on it.
<ludd1t3> ive heard both
<ludd1t3> on forums
<ludd1t3> which one will run more stale
<ludd1t3> stable
<kernel288> didnt work for me crtl + alt + maus 1. Just klicking of what
<gaten> KiloHertz: i think thats a legacy card, correct? you would use legacy drivers
<CoUdErMaNn> I
<eAi> smo:
<killown> This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.17-10-generic)
<killown> can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<eAi> vfat                   14208  0
<eAi> fat                    53916  1 vfat
<smo> good
<blackgraz> what packages do i need to compile a software program like ./configure make make install?
<CoUdErMaNn> anybody  use  studio?
<gaten> kernel288: try holding crtl+alt and hitting left or right arror keys
<KiloHertz> gaten: I am not sure. that is why i was asking
<ludd1t3> any ideas whould hep
<eAi> smo: If I comment that line it can't mount it, as it can't find it
<eAi> (in fstab)
<usser_> ludd1t3: if u just start with linux i'd suggest i386
<gaten> KiloHertz: check the forums, they will tell you what driver to use
<gaten> KiloHertz: or the wiki
<smo> copy the whole line i gave before
<smo> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda3 /media/fat -o umask=000 for exemple
<smo> just to try
<pyrops> how come the "desktop Effects" cannot be enabled
<smo> replace by your drive sure and your mont point
<smo> mount
<gaten> pyrops: do you have nvidia/ati drivers installed?
<smo> to try
<N9URK> hi, I just installed 6.10 (had problems getting 7.04 installed) and the HD won't boot. I can only get the Live CD to boot. I did "find /boot/grub/stage1" "root (hd0,0)" and "setup (hd0)" from the live disk and it won't  boot.  Any ideas?  THanks for all help in advance!
<anathematic> void^:  so is the server version just a console or can i load the GUI for it?
<pyrops> ATI
<KiloHertz> gaten: one problem though. If I install that driver it will most likely overite my other nvidia driver. Is there  a way to have two nvidia drivers installed at the same time like where one is nvidia1 and the other nvidia2, cause I need both drivers.
<kernel288> ok with crtl + alt and left or right arrow it shows me all my tabs i openend, you know. I can see al my openend windows but it wont rotate the cube
<idefix_> why does this happen so often? you run something it says "permission denied" you then add in front "sudo" and type the password then it says: "command not found" ?
<void^> anathematic: you can install a gui on it.
<smo> not forced to have it in fstab...
<anathematic> void^:  how do i do that?
<gaten> KiloHertz: not that im aware of. you'll have conflics
<void^> anathematic: it would depend on what you want.
<anathematic> void^:  what i want?
<Corbin|Tuxing> how do i get myself permissions to write
<pyrops> gaten i have ATI
<idefix_> you are highly gifted, aren't you?
<gaten> pyrops: ok, and its installed correctly im assuming. is the option grayed on under desktop effects or whar
<idefix_> strange
<pyrops> gaten , yes and yes
<eAi> sm: Ok, I fixed it by recreating /media/c but now only root can mount /media/c - the file manager can't
<gaten> Corbin|Tuxing: you need to read the ubuntu handbook
<void^> anathematic: gui doesn't mean a lot. do you just want an X server or a full desktop? (why did you use the server install anyways?)
<Corbin|Tuxing> i just need a quick answer
<Corbin|Tuxing> and my connection is slow
<gaten> Corbin|Tuxing: chmod 777
<eAi> Corbin: sudo chmod 777 filename
<loki_> what file has my screen resolution in it?
<N9URK> hi, I just installed 6.10 (had problems getting 7.04 installed) and the HD won't boot. I can only get the Live CD to boot. I did "find /boot/grub/stage1" "root (hd0,0)" and "setup (hd0)" from the live disk and it won't  boot.  Any ideas?  THanks for all help in advance!
<|-David-|> Alright, looks like the freezing miraculously stopped. Thanks for all who helped me =] 
<eAi> loki, xorg.conf I think?
<loki_> yea that's the one
<loki_> thx
<loki_> where's xorg.conf located again?
<anathematic> void^:  because i'm using it as a webserver, i might just learn the console stuff lol
<Akuma_> my eclipse install was weird so i purged it and deleted other eclipse dirs i found, now when i apt-get it and start it i get the error: "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from /usr/lib/eclipse/startup.jar". any idea how i can recover?
<eAi> loki_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gaten> pyrops: i dont know then, perhaps its an issue w/ ati
<loki_> thx
<pyrops> gaten: capito..
<void^> anathematic: no need for a gui then.
<ludd1t3> does anyone know if pentium d runs better on i386 or amd64?
<anathematic> =D i'll just do that void^
<gaten> ludd1t3: you wouldnt use amd64 for a pentium
<Overdose_> Anyone to help me with some SCSI RAID (5) formatting probs
<ludd1t3> i read in the forums that it supports pentium d though...
<ludd1t3> ill go with i386 then, it supports the dual core right?
<smo> keep 386...
<AxeMurder> hows everyone doing
<smo> yeah smp on
<kernel288> Does anyone know if the Cube works with wubi ubuntu???
<ludd1t3> cool
<ludd1t3> thx
<eAi> sm: fixed the problem, just add "users" to the fstab line
<anathematic> does ubuntu server come with ssh instaleld?
<h4wk0> No But its easy to install
<Viper550> Guess what, I'm finally moving back to Ubuntu!
<vox754> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<SlicerDicer-> anybody here familar with initrd + grub + raid1?
<vox754> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<N9URK> hi, I just installed 6.10 (had problems getting 7.04 installed) and the HD won't boot. I can only get the Live CD to boot. I did "find /boot/grub/stage1" "root (hd0,0)" and "setup (hd0)" from the live disk and it won't  boot.  Any ideas?  THanks for all help in advance!
<eustachy> kutfa co ja tu robie ?:>
<eustachy> baj everybody :>
<Ohzie> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<ethereality> I'm having problems with ntfs-3g and ntfs-config. Can anyone help me with them?
<N9URK> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ethereality> I'm having problems with ntfs-3g and ntfs-config. Can anyone help me with them?
<strabes> how can i configure firestarter to let me seed torrents with ktorrent? I just dowloaded an entire torrent but haven't uploaded anything and I think it's because of firestarter.
<SlicerDicer-> N9URK: that does not help at all sorry
<strabes> ethereality: what exactly is your problem?
<nexous> Where can I find the folder icon for my current icon theme? I installed an osx theme.
<kernel288> got another question guys, sry. How to incrase the resolution to 1280*1024? The max. i can chance to is 1024*768.
<SlicerDicer-> N9URK: I am asking a question that I have a feeling not very many people here know how to do if any /
<kernel288> any terminal command?
<strabes> kernel288: add the desired resolutions to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<N9URK> SlicerDicer- ->What is your question?
<kernel288> ok
<N9URK> SlicerDicer-  I didn't see it
<gif89apro> strabes, kernel288: i'm having same problem.. adding to xorg.conf doesn't seem to work
<david32356> hi, i have just upgraded to 7.4, and my wireless doesnt work anymore, i get "Could not find information on interface 'eth0:avahi' in /proc/net/dev" when i click on the icon, can anyone please help?
<N9URK> SlicerDicer- I was issuing that for my own benefit
<ethereality> It didn't correctly recognize where my Windows partition was mounted, and it won't let me check "Enable write support for internal device"; only the 'external device' option is allowed for checking
<kernel288> damn. any other idea gir89apro?
<strabes> gif89apro: have you restarted your x server?
<gif89apro> strabes: about 100 times :(*
<ethereality> or unchecking... and it won't take me to the first screen where i select partitions; i've tried completely removing and readding
<gif89apro> i actually had it work one time, had 1280x1024 res, then rebooted and it was gone
<ryancr> ok so ive got a new 22" wide.. and i am trying to get the 1680x1050 res, and it seems pretty close and it says that its 1680 but there is about a 1/4" of black at the top and 1/2" on the right.. and the fonts just don't seem right... its like the res is just not quite right.. anythoughts?
<strabes> gif89apro: what kind of video card do you have? pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SlicerDicer-> N9URK: no problem I was asking about grub just letting you know incase it was directed at me
<gif89apro> strabes: nvidia
<kernel288> 	SubSection "Display"
<kernel288> 		Depth	1
<kernel288> 		Modes		"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
<gif89apro> strabes: pastebin?
<kernel288> shall i chage it to 1280*1024
<kernel288> ?
<N9URK> SlicerDicer-  What is your question?  I am having war with it as well
<strabes> !pastebin > gif89apro
<kernel288> change*
<N9URK> hi, I just installed 6.10 (had problems getting 7.04 installed) and the HD won't boot. I can only get the Live CD to boot. I did "find /boot/grub/stage1" "root (hd0,0)" and "setup (hd0)" from the live disk and it won't  boot.  Any ideas?  THanks for all help in advance!
<N9URK> SlicerDicer- that is my issue, what is yours?
<strabes> gif89apro: have you installed the proper video card drivers? see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<strabes> How can i configure firestarter to let me seed torrents with ktorrent? I just dowloaded an entire torrent but haven't uploaded anything and I think it's because of firestarter.
<ethereality> I'll try asking the forums, and then I can just give a link detailing my problem.
<SlicerDicer-> N9URK: raid grub and a multitude of crazyness
<seven_six_two> does anyone know why ifconfig and network-admin would report different ip addresses?
<strabes> seven_six_two: different interfaces? possibly eth0 and eth1 ?
<seven_six_two> nope. wireless only
<N9URK> SlicerDicer-  Ouch, not done much with raid, so I can't help much
<gif89apro> strabes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20734/
<N9URK> SlicerDicer-  Sorry :)
<ErichOwens86> Hello all!  I have a question regarding my HP dv6258se and getting my xD media slot to work.
<gif89apro> strabes: yes, installed nvidia drivers
<camirrakiuu> hii!!
<bastianazzo> HELLO! is there something wrong in installing Nvidia driver from Automatix2 (I've a Geforce Go7300): I got a problem in compiz working: I can't see the title bar of the windows
<SlicerDicer-> N9URK: nobody with ubuntu has it seems :)
<kaolti> can anyone help me install beryl on dapper please?
<SlicerDicer-> N9URK: raid is taboo with ubuntu!
<bastianazzo> I have a Feitsy 64 bit
<ErichOwens86> Does anyone know if Feisty Fawn has xD media card support?
<strabes> gif89apro: sorry i don't know =\ I have an ati card. search in ubuntuforums
<levander> What's the most commonly used AAC encoder available in the Canonical repositories?
<gif89apro> strabes: k, thx
<Jowi> hi all. is there a way to disable the gksu/gksudo fade? it annoys me to death.
<seven_six_two> ifconfig reports an addy in the dynamic range and I set a static ip in network-admin
<jrib> Jowi: you can disable if you disable the dialog grabbing focus somewhere in gconf-editor
<dougie> how do i get archive manager to read UDF file systems? or some other program that will use it?
<kaolti> can anyone help me install beryl on dapper please?im getting couldnt find package "beryl".
<usser_> levander: u want encode in aac? then ffmpeg
<jrib> !beryl > kaolti (see the private message from ubotu)
<N9URK> SlicerDicer- it slides, it dices, it makes juliene fries, but it won't do raid
<Jowi> jrib, I don't want to disable the grabbing (which is a security feature). only the fade.
<david32356> hi, i have just upgraded to 7.4, and my wireless doesnt work anymore, i get "Could not find information on interface 'eth0:avahi' in /proc/net/dev" when i click on the icon, can anyone please help?
<jrib> kaolti: if you want to play with beryl you are better off using feisty, it's a lot easier
<levander> usser_: what you think about faac?  that's not part of ffmpeg is it?
<SlicerDicer-> N9URK: well raid is very nice :)
<SlicerDicer-> N9URK: every other distro I have worked with is butter but ubuntu is crap
<seven_six_two> i also set my router(wrt54gs) to g only and wireless information applet for kde still says I
<seven_six_two> I'm connecting at 11mb
<usser_> levander: i've never used it ffmpeg took care of all my needs :)
<blackgraz> is citadel server not on apt-get list?
<|-David-|> Damn, I wish there was a linux driver for my network card
<BossMania> what is a tagline ?
<kaolti> jrib: can i upgrade from dapper to feisty?
<BossMania> into a ftp
<BossMania> ?
<jrib> kaolti: yes, you can, you need to update to edgy first then to feisty
<jrib> !upgrade > kaolti (see the private message from ubotu)
<N9URK> SlicerDicer-  Seems like there are no "perfect" or "excellent" Linux Distros
<av16ar> hello, I need help to compile an application built with Qt.
<strabes> How can i configure firestarter to let me seed torrents with ktorrent? I just dowloaded an entire torrent but haven't uploaded anything and I think it's because of firestarter.
<ethereality> Is this thread obsolete? It was in 2006, but didn't 7.04 come out in april 2007?
<ethereality> erm, this thread:
<jrib> Jowi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/43148 (see comments on hacking the code)
<ErichOwens86> Does anyone know how my laptop can be enabled to recognize its xD slot?
<ethereality> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=NTFS-config
<Jowi> cheers jrdnyquist
<Jowi> cheers jrib I meant
<Jowi> :)
<av16ar> It works with Fedora, and unfortunately not Ubuntu...
<bastianazzo> sorry, where should I look for the problem of disappearing windows titlebar on fietsy with desktop effects and Nvidia??
<SlicerDicer-> N9URK: sure gentoo was perfect for my needs till the devs started quitting due to infighting
<bastianazzo> any wiki or something?
<kaolti> jrib: thx
<N9URK> SlicerDicer-  key word "was"
<av16ar> Does anybody have an idea to resolve my problem?
<SlicerDicer-> N9URK: lol
<ryanpg> hi all... having a bit of trouble with the nautilus-sound-converter script... it doesn't appear in the context menu when I right-click on an mp3, what could be wrong?
<moDumass> hey boys and gorl, i have found out why my machine wont let me log in "/dev/sdb2 27gig used 26gig avai 0 use% 100% mounter on /" now how do i go about moving some of the stuff on this hdd to my other hdd?
<jrib> av16ar: what program?
<av16ar> Tulip
<arbir> is there a link where i can find the solution to the Gaim problem ? i am sure it must have been asked before
<moDumass> ohy and gorl was a typo
<jrib> !info tulip > av16ar
<jrib> av16ar: tulip is in the repositories, no need to compile
<av16ar> yes I know but in fact i'm working on tulip developement
<XLV_feisty> anyone here tried to use chroot to run 32bit firefox in 64bit feisty? i have managed it, following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot ,  the only problem is that if a 64bit firefox is loaded before, then if i select from the menu to load a 32bit one, it still loads the 64bit. i have changed firefox icons in menus to show to absolute paths
<TheAberrant> Haha, my logitech camera shows everything in a blue hue...at least it worked out of the box.
<Pelo> moDumass,  boot up the live cd and mount each drive  you can move stuff around easily when that is done
<ryanpg> sorry... I meant nautilus-script-audio-convert above
<arbir> hello Pelo
<jrib> av16ar: you need to install "build-essential" and the build dependencis for tulip (apt-get build-dep tulip)
<Pelo> hello arbir
<arbir> Can you help me Pelo
<erfdain> what's the dpkg command to list dependencies?
<Pelo> arbir,  let me read up
<jrib> erfdain: apt-cache depends PACKAGE
<arbir> do i type in the problem here again Pelo  ?
<Pelo> arbir,  what gaim problem ?
<arbir> i am not able to start up my gaim Pelo
<aquarius> I've got a Broadcom BCM4401-B0 wired network card and I can't get it to work. The b44 module is loaded; eth0 appears in ifconfig output but NetworkManager shows "wired network" as greyed out. I'm running feisty. What shoudl I try next?
<Pelo> arbir,  did you try to upgrade /update anything in it ?
<erfdain> uhm... what about packages that depend on package x?
<arbir> no Pelo.
<ryanpg> nevermind all... I had to run nautilus-script-manager (which shouldn't be the case IMHO) but now it works
<ryanpg> thanks
<arbir> but i did upgrade what ever comes default with the update manager @ Pelo
<jmichaelx> i have a really dumb question....  i am wanting to simply copy some files from an external hard drive to a blank, formatted floppy. hoe the heck do i do that?
<Pelo> arbir,  look it up in the forum or ask in a gaim channel I have no idea I donT use gaim myself
<TLE> Hey I'm having problems getting mythtv up and running, for some reason mysql isn't working like it is supposed, can anybody help my set it (mysql) up
<jmichaelx> how*
<arbir> I keep getting this - > Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<arbir> and this is a brand new Fiesty distro :-( @ Pelo
<dastardly> anyone know why my ubuntu torrent download speed is like, not even 1/10 of my mepis ktorrent download speed?
<kdt> does anyone know how to increase the base of music under rythmbox?
<Pelo> jmichaelx,  try mounting the floppy first from the rigthclick menu , in "my computer"
<rajkosto> does postfix rely on sendmail ?
<Pelo> arbir,  I realy donT' know
<erfdain> how do i list packages which DEPEND on another one? as opposed to which packages are dependencies?
<dastardly> atm im downloading one that has 71 seeders and over 1000 leechers, so i should get better speed then 20KB/s max
<carcosa> how do I cure the "file size limit exceeded" error
<arbir> ok Pelo... another thing is, the Keyring manager asks for my password each time i boot up
<arbir> this is because, my wireless password is stored in there @ pelo
<jmichaelx> Pelo: i am in kubuntu, so not using nautilus.... how would i mount it from the command line?
<Pelo> arbir,  you'Re out of luck I haven't worked with that either
<arbir> is there no way i can disable this @ pelo ?
<Checkka> Is there a way to see what drivers the OS is using in Ubuntu Feisty?
<arbir> ok Pelo . thanks though.
<moDumass> pelo, i dont currently have a live cd
<Taladan> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> jmichaelx,   sudo mount /dev/floppy1(?) /mountpoint
<Pelo> moDumass,  thats was my only idea
<brazilian_guy> hi, i have just installe ubuntu and i dont know how is the default root passoword... any tip?
<KiloHertz> Anyone here got dual monitors running in Ubuntu with Two Graphics Cards?
<aquarius> arbir: you can disable it by using pam_keyring, although that means that you have to log into your desktop (it can't log you in automatically)
<Pelo> Checkka,   lsmod I think
<aquarius> brazilian_guy: you don't need the root password; instead of using "su" to get root, use "sudo <command name>"
<Pelo> brazilian_guy,  it's your user password,  there isnT' an actualy root in ubuntu
<arbir> aquarius:  let me check pam_keyring
<carcosa> how do I cure the "file size limit exceeded" error
<jmichaelx> Pelo: ok, it says that 'floppy1' and 'floppy0' are mount points that do not exist...
<aquarius> carcosa: where do you get that error from?
<TheAberrant> How do I fix a blue hue issue with Logitech quickcam express 046d:092f (using Camorama)?
<carcosa> When handling large files.
<brazilian_guy> aquarius, Pelo: no root at all?
<Pelo> jmichaelx, I'm realy not up on how kde filemanager works,   try asking in #kubuntu
<carcosa> in bash, also I get unspecified errors in metacity when trying the same thing
<carcosa> it's a download
<Pelo> !root | brazilian_guy
<ubotu> brazilian_guy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<the_fool> hello
<carcosa> happens with wget, scp, sftp
<jmichaelx> Pelo: using the command line it shouldn't matter
<moDumass> pelo woohoo i made a live cd ages ago for my gf, hopefully this will work
<erfdain> how do i list packages that depend on something? like if i wanted to know everything that depends on dpkg....
<brazilian_guy> ubotu: yea, but it means any user can run sudo?
<dougie> the command for copy is CP right?
<Pelo> jmichaelx,  try with  /dev/floppy
<dougie> cp*
<Pelo> dougie,  yes cp    http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Pelo> moDumass,  it should
<dougie> i can't seem to change the owner of a Fat32 partition for some reason...
<moDumass> its doing its thing right now
<gif89pro> brazilian_guy: if you really want to set a root password: sudo passwd root      then you can su after you set a password
<CodenameKT> I got a problem with my usb sata drive being detected. is there a package i need to dl? I installed ubuntu from the server inst with the minimal
<d2812> gif89pro: Cant that break the recovery mode?
* Pelo goes to eat supper ,  latter folks 
<gif89pro> d2812: no idea, haven't done it
<jmichaelx> Pelo: it keeps telling me that /dev/floppy, floppy0, floppy1 are special devices that do not exist lol
<brazilian_guy> gif89pro: gif89pro thats true :D thanks
<moDumass> hmm, dont know whta its doing now though
<moDumass> looks odd
<bimberi> brazilian_guy: no, only users who are members of the admin group get sudo privileges (unless you tinker with the configuration of course)
<d2812> gif89pro: I'm fairly sure it does, which is why its not recommended afaik anyway
<f0rtune> im trying to burn the dvd image of ubuntu, but i keep getting this error- There was an error writing to the disc:
<f0rtune> Unhandled error, aborting, anyone know why?
<ErichOwens86> With xD being a propriety format, is it impossible to transfer my photos onto Ubuntu?
<Akuma_> anyone seen this error before: Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from /usr/lib/eclipse/startup.jar ?
<Jowi> !find gtkdoc-scan
<gif89pro> d2812: ah, ok... i changed the root pwd right after install before i knew about "no root on ubuntu" mentality
<mvfeinstein> Hello, I am hoping someone in here can help me. I have a clean ubuntu fiesty install I need to figure out a way to get VNC server set up so that multiple people can access it at the same time using there local account. Does anyone know how I can accomplish this?
<ubotu> File gtkdoc-scan found in gtk-doc-tools
<moDumass> pelo, just threw up x server errors
<moDumass> could i log in with another distro?
<f0rtune> Unhandled error, aborting, anyone know why?
<f0rtune> im trying to burn the dvd image of ubuntu, but i keep getting this error- There was an error writing to the disc:
<f0rtune> Unhandled error, aborting, anyone know why?
<bimberi> d2812: it's doesn't break recovery mode per se.  it means that you're asked for the root password during its boot sequence
<jendead> how can i make sure wine is configured to run opengl apps?
<d2812> bimberi: ah. thanks. I knew it had a some sort of consquence for recovery, just didnt know what.
<dave32356> hi, i've just upgraded to 7.4 and my wireless has stopped working, when i click the icon it says Could not find information on interface 'eth0:avahi' in /proc/net/dev, can anyone help?
<bimberi> d2812: np :)
<usser_> jendead: as long as its installed and video drivers are in place it can run
<Nema> i have a program which won't run unless i: "echo 1000000000 > /proc/system/kernal/shmmax"  I can only do that with sudo.  how can i automate this so the program runs?
<RawSewage> f0rtune, it's not a DVD
<jendead> usser_ that's weird, because if i set a program to opengl mode it will no longer run
<dougie> does anyone know why ubuntu wouldn't be letting me change the owner of a partition?
<f0rtune> RawSewage: what do u mean?
<dougie> its a fat32 partition
<RawSewage> f0rtune, it's a CD
<f0rtune> RawSewage: you mean the image?
<RawSewage> f0rtune, yeah
<f0rtune> RawSewage: there are DVD images of ubuntu....
<usser_> jendead: what program?
<RawSewage> f0rtune, ok sorry
<CodenameKT> dougie: not in superuser?
<Zigosity> Hey, how can I get windows PCs on a network to see my ubuntu pc? What will I have to use?
<f0rtune> RawSewage: and i cant even get SUSE to burn
<jendead> usser_ world of warcraft, it will run in d3d mode but once i switch to opengl it won't work at all
<usser_> Zigosity: SAMBA SERVER
<dougie> CodenameKT i've done sudo chown dougie /dev/sda2 several times and nothing
<usser_> oops sorry for caps
<bimberi> Nema: so you only want that amount for shmmax to apply while the program runs?
<mr2> I have a live 7.04 ubuntu that will not install (freezes @ 15%) I think it has to do with only have a SATA drive ...is there a fix for this?
<TheAberrant> Is the spca5xx included in the kernel?  Trying to diagnose this blue webcam issue...seems that I may have to build it from source
<usser_> dougie: thats not how u do it
<Nema> bimberi: probably
<Zigosity> usser_, Thanks.
<RawSewage> f0rtune, what app are you using
<usser_> dougie: u chown mount point not the device itself
<dougie> usser_, how do you do it then?
<dougie> usser_, well thats not working either it just says not permitted or something
<bimberi> Nema: because you could add that to /etc/rc.local and it will be run (as root) at system startup
<f0rtune> RawSewage: the one build into ubuntu 'CD/DVD creator'
<Checkka> Did feisty add the fglrx drivers?
<dougie> dougie@dougie-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo chown dougie /home/dougie/files
<dougie> chown: changing ownership of `/home/dougie/files': Operation not permitted
<usser_> jendead: hm, dunno any other app that doesnt work in gl, did u read the guide on winehq.org?
<dougie> it lets me chown the partition but it doesn't change anything
<CodenameKT> dougie: sudo chown USER /mnt/fat32
<jendead> usser_ i read a guide for how to get wow to work - it suggested 2 ways to run it in opengl. both ways cause the same thing
<Nema> bimberi: yeah.  do you think that's ok to do?  will it affect the memory available to routine tasks in general (ie, when the program in question ISNT running)
<usser_> jendead: wow weird? what video card u have?
<dougie> CodenameKT, yeah thats what i did... the mount point is /home/dougie/files
<f0rtune> im trying to burn the dvd image of ubuntu, but i keep getting this error- There was an error writing to the disc:
<f0rtune> Unhandled error, aborting, anyone know why?
<jendead> usser_ 7800gt, it gave me a VERY hard time installing ubuntu as well. i'm also using amd_x64 version of linux in case that is part of i
<av16ar> jrib:i've just executed "apt-get build-dep tulip" and now i'm trying to recompile the sources from scratch (need around 15min). And if I'm lucky, it might work.
<usser_> jendead: do glxinfo | grep direct
<TheAberrant> What's the command for the kernel version?
<jendead> usser_ direct rendering: Yes
<usser_> jendead: if it says yes everything is fine and u better of asking in #winehq
<jrib> av16ar: you *have* to be able to recompile the source package from the repositories otherwise it's a bug :)
<mr2> f0rtune: I have a simliar issue on a HP but used the same disk after on other systems ...probably a poor cd rom
<jendead> usser_ ok, thanks :)
<bimberi> Nema: sorry, I don't know enough about it to answer.  I'd say that if your other processes are already running OK with a lesser value then they'll be unaffected by _increasing_ a maximum
<Nema> bimberi: great.  appreciated.
<mr2>  I have a live 7.04 ubuntu that will not install (freezes at 15%) I think it has to do with only have a SATA drive ...is there a fix for this?
<killown> how I do to create /dev/video?
<bimberi> Nema: yw :)
<fbv> Hi
<dougie> mr2, i have a sata drive and i installed it just fine
<av16ar> jrib: what do you mean by repositories? because I'm compiling the sources from CVS
<killown> please
<fbv> This is my first time here
<RagingBull> killown: mkdir
<Checkka> Does anyone know if Feisty comes with the ATi fglrx drivers?
<bimberi> !hi | fbv
<ubotu> fbv: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brazilian_guy> im trying to install amsn, but theres no amsn in the default apt source. So i downloaded that and tried dpkg -i on it, but there are some dependencies which need to be installed. Is there any way to run dpkg forcing it to download and install the needed dependeces?
<fbv> ty
<bimberi> yw :)
<LjL> !repositories > av16ar    (av16ar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<moDumass> struggling to get this live cd to boot
<LjL> av16ar: the repositories are the places where apt-get takes packages from - binary and source ones.
<killown> xaw tv return error open(/dev/video): No such file or directory
<moDumass> failed to start x server
<brazilian_guy> im new to ubuntu/debian stuff
<concept10> Neil-, still around?
<jrib> av16ar: well usually you will also be able to recompile from CVS, but only if they have not changed the program so that it requires newer or different libraries than the version in the repositories.  The command I gave you only gets you dependencies for the version that is in the repositories, but those are usually the same as cvs for a while
<killown> please
<mr2> dougie:  I have tried twice freezes and cursor stops responding and google hits show others have similar issues but can't find a resolution  Dell 320
<killown> help me
<fbv> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Whatch ya doing
<usser_> Checkka: yes but u have to take some extra step to install it
<fbv> Bye I gtg
<Crazytom> anyone here use elmo for pop mail accounts?
<av16ar> i hope
<dougie> hmm don't know was just saying its doubtful that its because your on SATA
<fbv> See ya
<Checkka> usser_, whats the extra step?
<RagingBull> killown: my bad sudo mkdir /dev/video
<usser_> Checkka: enabling binary drivers repository and downloading the driver
<usser_> Checkka: and running setup script
<RagingBull> is there enough room on the hD?
<RagingBull> for the install
<Checkka> usser_, is this all done through apt get?
<d2812> brazilian_guy: system -> Adminstation -> Software Sources
<usser_> usser_: yep
<elj4176> ive got a skunked up gui and i dunno how to fix it ;) i tried an update on a perfectly working dapper box and it didnt go so well. now when i reboot i get all boxes instead of characters. I can ssh in and it ok and my web sites still show ok but i cannot do anyhting in the gui - any help?
<htaccess> anyone aware of a bug with fiesty which causes ping to wait 5 seconds between sending querys and causes ssh sessions to take a long time to start (appears to be resolver related)?
<mungos> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<killown> I dont want create directory
<killown> oooo my god
<usser_> !ati | Checkka
<ubotu> Checkka: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<d2812> brazilian_guy: then on the screen that pops up select the ubuntu sources, making sure you include universe(thats where amsn is)
<moDumass> cant log in with live cd, keeps saying xserver failed to start
<Catachan> is fluxbuntu actually up there on the official ubuntus with Kubuntu and Xubuntu?
<dougie> moDumass you need to use the alternate cd
<dougie> so you can do a text based install
<d2812> brazilian_guy: now you can apt-get install amsn :)
<mvfeinstein> can anyone tell me if there is a way to set up ubuntu to allow multiple remote x connections
<moDumass> dougie, im not installing
<RagingBull> elj4176: check /var/log/ Xorg.0.log to see why it keeps failing
<dougie> moDumass, oh well there is a problem with the video card driver its trying to load most likely...not sure how to fix it though but i had the same problem on my laptop
<RagingBull> that will give you a starting point
<ethereality> apt-get is the command-line tool for handling packages, and may be
<ethereality>        considered the users "back-end" to other tools using the APT library.
<av16ar> jrib: the developers told me the origin of the compiling error I got with Ubuntu may be the fact the Qt devel packages provided by Ubuntu are different from those provided by Fedora Core 6
<ethereality> what does back-end mean?
<moDumass> dougie my hdd is ful so i cant login, now i have logged in from live cd, its all good
<f0rtune> im trying to burn the dvd image of ubuntu, but i keep getting this error- There was an error writing to the disc:
<f0rtune>  Unhandled error, aborting, anyone know why?
<moDumass> how do i mount my 2 hdds that i want to transfer files between?
<elj4176> thx raging bull
<dougie> are they ide hard drive?
<dougie> or sata?
<mr2> dougie: can you explain this resolution for SATA support? from Ubuntux.org  The solution was:When you start your live CD, you get to the menu of the CD, which lets you change language, keyboard, etc... You have to pass this value to the kernel, before starting the installation (I don't remember the key you have to press to get to the kernel boot options, but I know it was easy to find):pci=nomsiAppend
<dougie> if ide it will be like sudo mount /dev/hda1 or hda2 the number is the partition number if sata it would be sda1 or sda2
<dougie> mr2, i didn't have to do anything special
<levander> usser_: I'm trying the ffmpeg command line to encode to AAC.  But, I'm getting an "Uknown codec 'aac'" error.  Is there some package I have to install so that ffmpeg can encode to AAC?
<levander> usser_: you still there?
<dougie> anyone know how to enable UDF support in ubuntu?
<Trae> man, should I not be using Ubuntu 7.04?  I was using 6.10, 6.04 warty etc.... and never had the thing lock up on this machine.  Now, I install 7.04 and it keeps locking up on me :(
<elj4176> ragingbull: i looked at the log and it said something about a font but x will start - i just cant read anything
<Trae> I wiped and did a complete re-install too
<levander> dougie: I tried that about a year ago and had a helluva time.  I ended up just thinking it was buggy and didn't work.
<av16ar> ethereality: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Back-end
<levander> dougie: but, i coudl be wrong...
<Drk_guy> Hy guys, i have a serious Apt-get problem
<dougie> levander, should be working by now lol
<dougie> levander, not even finding info on it on the website
<Trae> Are there any others having problems with Fiesty?
<lmosher> Is there a way to have the word count displayed in the toolbar in openoffice.org? Also, can I count characters -without- spaces?
<vulcan40> Trae Wow sounds like a horror story LOL
<usser_> levander: yea, wow, turns out u have to use aac
<levander> Trae: I guarantee you somebody has some problem with Feisty.
<Trae> vulcan40,:(  yeah as it all worked before
<Drk_guy> Please look at my pastebin, there is the terminal's error
<usser_> levander: faac
<Drk_guy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20738/
<Drk_guy> Please help!
<vulcan40> thankfully this time I finally got it all working well
<usser_> levander: sorry, somehow ac3 and aac mixed up in my head
<vulcan40> so what is it with desktop effects
<vulcan40> they only partialy work
<dondong> hi,my google earth doesnt work after update from 6.06 to 7.04,why?because of the new kernal?
<Drk_guy> Hy guys
<Drk_guy> I have a serious apt-get problem
<jrib> Drk_guy: try /installing/ libgift0
<Drk_guy> Look at the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20738/
<Drk_guy> The terminal says: "bash: /installing/: No such file or directory"
<usser_> levander: but in ffmpeg faq it says aac is supported and yet -acodec aac returns cant find codec aac
<Drk_guy> Jrib
<seven_six_two> where does iwconfig keep it's configuration? I tried to change my wireless settings in /etc/network/interfaces but it had no effect
<jrib> Drk_guy: sudo apt-get install libgift0    I was trying to give the word "installing" some emphasis
<seven_six_two> only ifconfig seems to change that file
<tjs> just wondering if getting all the broken stuff working on install for indel macs is a target of ubuntu or if its going to remain a DIY job? ie: should I bother going through 2 days of pain? or will it 'get better' ?
<Drk_guy> Jrib, please look at the PasteBin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20739/
<tjs> s/indel/intel
<ncd> hey does any one here want to make a game
<jrib> Drk_guy: what is gift-0.11.8-i686
<tjs> ncd: take it to #ncdWantsToMakeAGame
<bruenig> haha
<ncd> heh
<ncd> whats your offtopic channel?
<Drk_guy> It is a package for accessing the P2P nets trough the giFT Core
<Pollywog> !fonts > pollywog
<bruenig> if you can make a game in bash, I am up for it
<tjs> ncd: #debian
<Drk_guy> Jrib, www.gift.sourceforge.net
<knoeki> my shift key just stopped working incorrectly about 15 minutes ago... i already tried a diffrent keyboard but it doesn't help... is this common? should i reboot? (both are usb keyboards btw)...
<jrib> Drk_guy: that is what is causing your trouble
<bruenig> knoeki, if it stopped working incorrectly, are we to assume that it therefore works correctly?
<Drk_guy> Jrib, how comes that?
<Drk_guy> Jrib, explain it plz
<vulcan40> LOL
<jrib> Drk_guy: because that isn't a package in the ubuntu repositories
<ncd> some production quality games are needed
<tjs> knoeki: how did you type a ? without a shift key?
<knoeki> bruenig: oops, i mean stopped working correctly
<tjs> or ( )
<Drk_guy> But IT IS caching the file from the archive repos Jrib
<jrib> Drk_guy: remove gift-0.11.8-i686, you're problem will go away
<knoeki> tjs: the funny thing is that shift does work when i activate caps lock..
<Drk_guy> I'll try the sudo apt-get remove gift-0.11.8-i686 command Jrib
<Pollywog> if I put some fonts in ~/.fonts/ how do I make apps look there for fonts?
<tjs> thats pretty weird
<knoeki> tjs: kinda...
<jrib> Pollywog: should do that by default, run fc-cache and restart the app if they don't
<Pollywog> jrib: ty
<knoeki> i should probably just reboot...
<tjs> knoeki: wait
<knoeki> yes?
<Drk_guy> Look at the pastebin Jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20740/
<tjs> knoeki: if you alt+ctrl+f2
<tjs> does it work out of X
<|-David-|> *--[Amsg]  test [Amsg] --*
<jrib> Drk_guy: is gift-0.11.8-i686 still installed?
<moDumass> hey all, so ive booted in via live cd, and ive mounted the hdd thats full, or at least that partition, how do i remove some of the crap on it?
<bruenig> oh wow |-David-| how did you do that
<Drk_guy> Idk Jrib
<obiwan_> can anyone tell me how to get cthugha to work ?
<jrib> Drk_guy: apt-cache policy gift-0.11.8-i686
<|-David-|> lol, hang on, bruenig.
<|-David-|> I'm testing something
<tjs> moDumass: remout it read/write
<knoeki> tjs: that shortcut doesn't work.
<mistone> I am trying to install ubuntu on a computer where the CD drive won't boot up and I can't access the BIOS
<mistone> how do I do it
<tjs> knoeki: ??
<jrib> |-David-|: please don't test stuff here
<Drk_guy> Look at the pastebon Jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20741/
<Ohzie> If I have an Athlon64 and I'm using ubuntu for desktop stuff, including gaming, are there any things I should consider about using the 64 bit distro? Would it be easier for me to just use the 32 bit one?
<bruenig> mistone, that is not likely to happen then
<seven_six_two> where does iwconfig keep it's configuration? I tried to change my wireless settings in /etc/network/interfaces but it had no effect
<knoeki> tjs: screen glitches up... probably because the ati videocard...
<Ohzie> And would the 32 bit one work for an Athlon64?
<mistone> bruenig: you are saying  I can't install ubuntu ?
<vulcan40> easier with 32 for sure
<knoeki> tjs: should i just open terminal?
<Enverex> Does anyone here happen to have or use a Dell Inspiron 6400?
<|-David-|> ok, i'll part the chan for a bit...bruenig, type /query |-David-| and i'll tell you when i get a chance
<tjs> knoeki: do a /etc/init.d/gdm stop (to kill X) and see if its working outside of X, /etc/init.d/gdm start should get you back to x afterwards
<knoeki> okay.
<tjs> will tell you if its an X issue or a hardware/driver thingo
<bruenig> mistone, it is only installable via cd or dvd, so I would say so
<moDumass> i used 'sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt' command
<pilgrim> I've got an ibook g4...which version of ubuntu can I download?
<moDumass> but i dont know how to get into it
<knoeki> tjs: invalid command...
<tjs> knoeki: sudo
<Drk_guy> Pilgrim, dl the version you need, if you have a Core Duo, dl the Athlon 64 ver.
<Och4> the program azureus is in another language and i don't know how to change it.  help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<knoeki> tjs: okay
<stefg> !ppc | pilgrim
<ubotu> pilgrim: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<jrib> Drk_guy: ok, either: visit packages.ubuntu.com and download the deb for libgift0 and install with dpkg (force overwrite) or figure out the switch to apt-get to force it to overwrite, then remove gift-0.11.8-i686, and then reinstall libgift0
<bruenig> Och4, java does suck
<Drk_guy> Och4, try using Deluge, it is better
<welshchris> got a Dell XPS
<jrib> Drk_guy: actually, try "apt-get remove apollon" and see if that succeeds
<Och4> drk_guy, what about the program called "bittorrent" it comes with automatix???
<Olipro> hey guys
<bruenig> !automatix | Och4
<ubotu> Och4: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Olipro> did your channel get attacked?
<bruenig> !howdy | Olipro
<ubotu> Olipro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<oriez> is there any good translation software in ubuntu, something like Babylon
<spaz> hey Olipro
<Olipro> we just got an attack from w00t
<jrib> Olipro: nope
<bruenig> Olipro, not recently as in not in the past few hours
<Och4> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<spaz> wow, i mention a channel and half of #uncyclopedia takes a look o_o
<vulcan40> heck automatix was the only way I could get Java working properly
<Olipro> bruenig: oh, I was there when he joined our channel so I saw him coming earlier
<khatahn> is there a good graphical network monitor for linux that displays clearly all the connections and bandwidth usage? something like iptraf but graphical
<Olipro> I was off doing things this time sadle
<Olipro> *sadly
<dondong> anybody know why,whats wrong with my google earth?
<jrib> dondong: you have to tell us what is wrong with it
<bruenig> I think I remember a w00t before in here, they get shut down almost immediately so it doesn't really matter
<spaz> dondong: we can't know if you don't know the problem
<Drk_guy> Jrib, it removed without a single error
<obiwan_> oriez: try one of the add-ons of firefox - there are a lot ...
<EADG> khatahn: Try iftop
<jrib> Drk_guy: ok, now try removing gift-0.11.8-i686
<dondong> jrib,hi,i update from 6.06 to 7.04,and my google earth doesnt works
<jrib> dondong: what happens when you try to run it?
<mistone> bruenig: I found the BIOS :D
<fbv> Me again
<bruenig> is that hard usually?
<dondong> stuck there,doesnt move
<jrib> dondong: do you see some kind of screen?
<bruenig> Don't you just hammer on the escape or f buttons until something pops up
<dondong> cpu is 100%
<fbv> Did ya miss me???
<Ohzie> !athlon64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about athlon64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dondong> yeah
<Drk_guy> Jrib, removed without any errors
<spaz> keep a lookout for looooooooooooong
<dondong> i can see the start pics
<jrib> dondong: hmm, kill it and try starting it from a terminal
<spaz> he's gonna crapflood
<spaz> bbl
<fbv> !fbv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Drk_guy: ok now install apollon again
<oriez> i use one they are not so good if there is any way to use babylon on ubuntu i would be happy
<khatahn> EADG: ah, that looks promising. it's not available in ubuntu repositories though?
<jrib> Drk_guy: (if you want it)
<fbv> !jrib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jrib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vanberge> is it worth it to install ubuntu studio?   or pretty much better to just get the packages you want?
<Taladan> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<rajkosto> HAHA YOU NIGGERS I OWN YOU ALL !!!! #NIGGERS
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cable-87-116-180-142.dynamic.sbb.co.yu]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<dondong> i tried but still doesnt work,jrib
<gregcha117> last time i had my ntfs drive mounted on edgy and i could delete files, i cant seem to with feisty can someone help me out ?
<bruenig> hmm
<fbv> !dondong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dondong - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> fbv: stop please
<dondong> yes,fbv
<Och4> does anyone, know azureus program?
<EADG> khatahn: you may have to enable more repos.
<m0`> hi how do we change our username from m0 to money
<obiwan_> i need to know how to configure the video-device for macbook ekiga ...
<jarod_> hey, any chinese?
<Drk_guy> Jrib, it installed Apollon and libgift0 just fine
<jrib> dondong: any output in the terminal?
<bruenig> Och4, ask your question
<dondong> let me check
<jrib> Drk_guy: ok, you should be ok then.  Be carefull installing things outside of ubuntu repositories from now on
<EADG> !repository > khatahn
<Drk_guy> but now idk how to start any of both
<fbv> ok
<disinterested> sorry jarod i dont eat dogs
<Drk_guy> Ok Jrib
<khatahn> EADG: i have everything ubuntu provides enabled
<jrib> Drk_guy: if you don't see apollon in your menu, try:  dpkg -L apollon | grep bin    and that should give you some hints about the command you need to run to start it
<geokeratz> Och4> ?
<obiwan_> i need to know how to configure the video-device for macbook isight
<schighschagh_> Can someone help me install Java plugin for Ubuntu x64?
<EADG> khatahn: k, you should just sudo apt-get install iftop
<Och4> in azureus, i can't change the language back to english.  it's in something i don't even know >.<
<Drk_guy> Jrib, it showed up 2 directories
<schighschagh_> Can someone help me install Java plugin for Firefox for Ubuntu x64?
<jrib> Drk_guy: which two?
<jrib> schighschagh_: does not exist.  Either use blackdown java plugin or setup a 32bit chroot
<bruenig> Och4, just delete the .azureus directory
<khatahn> EADG: oh, for some reason i was searching for "iptop" even though i already googled it with the right name. thanks a lot :)
<Drk_guy> Jrib, they were: /usr/bin
<Drk_guy> and: /usr/bin/apollon
<av16ar> jrib: no, unfortunately I still got the same error
<gregcha117> last time i had my ntfs drive mounted on edgy and i could delete files, i cant seem to with feisty can someone help me out ?
<EADG> hehe.
<dondong> jrib,the terninal said nothing.
<fbv> !fbv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Och4> bruenig, are you referring to deleting it all together???
<paulsri> Hi.. i'm just install ubunto. anyone how how i can make VLC my default media player? eveyryting i double click on a .avi it always uses the totem program but i want vlc to be my default media plrayer when i double click on avi file. how do i configure this?
<Bronx_Kev> A user count of 1214...How Awesome would it be to use my massslap script right now :D
<moDumass> tjs thats done, how do i get to it
<moDumass> its not on my desktop
<av16ar> paulsri: Right click on your file > properties > "Open with" tab
<Drk_guy> Gregcha, try using NTFS config
<jrib> Drk_guy: type 'apollon' without quotes and press enter
<jrib> av16ar: pastebin the error
<dondong> jrib,no output there
<gregcha117> last time i had my ntfs drive mounted on edgy and i could delete files, i cant seem to with feisty can someone help me out ?
<paulsri> thanks av16ar. i'll try that
<Drk_guy> It is working Jrib
<tjs> moDumass: open whatever file explorer tool ubuntu comes with these days (sorry I'm on a mac) and navigate to where you mounted it
<levander> When I go into "Desktop Effect", the option for "Workspaces on a Cube" is greyed out.  How do I enable that effect?
<jrib> gregcha117: are you using ntfs-3g?
<gregcha117> yes
<Och4> bruenig, are you referring to uninstalling it all together?
<jrib> gregcha117: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<gregcha117> jrib: it will let me read and write but wont let me delete
<Drk_guy> Jrib, i will pastebin the errors
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | gregcha117
<ubotu> gregcha117: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<knoeki> heh.
<__mikem> okay, I need help quick
* azteech is away: [gone to eat .. back for meeting] 
<jrib> !away > azteech (see the private message from ubotu)
<gregcha117> /dev/hda2 /media/xp ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0
<__mikem> jrib, I need help quickly
<knoeki> when I disabled X, my whole screen went grey-striped...o.O
<stefg> !UUID | gregcha117
<ubotu> gregcha117: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Drk_guy> read the pastebin Jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20744/
<dondong> what should i do?remove it and install it again?
<moDumass> tjs yeh i found it and i mounted it as sudo but i cant delete anything
<moDumass> its a bit random
<jrib> dondong: before you try that, try:  mv ~/.googleearth{,backup}
<levander> No one in here has tried enabling Desktop Effects?
<gordboy> i've slagged off ubuntu. god knows i've been hard. but 7.04 rocks. it's the best distro available. ubuntu finally comes of age
<jrib> __mikem: you are wasting time stating that, just the channel your question
<terinjokes> hey, is ubuntu looking for beta testers on those mobile devices?
<stefg> gregcha117: in other words: your hda is sda now
<__mikem> sorry
<tomer> I have, my desktop effects is not working
<__mikem> Its just I was doing somethign that involved removing a large number of files when my dad barged in my room and started talking and he long story short I accidently typed the following command
<stefg> !effects | tomer
<dondong> jrib,all right
<__mikem> sudo rm -r /usr/lib /cvscedega
<obiwan_> terinjokes: aren't we all beta-testers ;-)
<Lam_> !ping
<__mikem> it ran for a few seconds before I realized what happened and ctrl c'ed it
<ubotu> tomer: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<ubotu> pong
<Drk_guy> mikem, do you have Cedega?
<levander> !effects
<tomer> ok, thanks
<gregcha117> nevermind i figured out the problem
<gordboy> "I accidently typed the following command". i've been there !
<levander> !effects | levander
<__mikem> Drk_guy, I am more worried about the fact that I probably have missing files from the usr/lib dirrectory
<av16ar> jrib: Sorry it's the first time I see the word pastebin, how can i do that?
<Drk_guy> Ok
<__mikem> and I need to figure out how to put them back
<terinjokes> obiwan_: in a way... but i would like to beta test the phone specifically, being a Gentoo user, figure I could help ouy
<jrib> !pastebin > av16ar (see the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> !msgthebot | levander
<ubotu> levander: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<__mikem> god my parrents total disreguard for my privacy has always been anoying but now those *S)(D*&)&)( have really done it
<__mikem> jrib did you get that
<gordboy> what, only gentoo ? who says you only have to use 1 distro ?
<dondong> jrib,still this time it doesnt work:<
<jrib> dondong: try reinstalling I guess
<morvok> does the dapper stock kernel support XFS?
<jrib> dondong: remove the one you have and install it from medibuntu, that works well for me
<stefg> morvok: yes
<dondong> okay,but i forget how to remove it,jrib
<jrib> dondong: how did you install it?
<mao> is anyone else having problmes with printing and cups
<morvok> stefg: perfect. thank you..
<obiwan_> <terinjokes> i'm not the right person to talk to in this case - just kidding, sorry & good luck
<jrib> Drk_guy: did you say you were in KDE?
<knoeki[DSS] > quick, how do I turn X back on? (before my system crashes again..)
<Drk_guy> I am on Ubuntu Fesity
<dondong> form cml,jrib
<Drk_guy> *Feisty
<mikeo1> how do i get ubuntu to dectect my new lcd?
<mikeo1> its stuck at 640 x 480
<stefg> !fixres | mikeo1
<ubotu> mikeo1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dondong> by the way,jrib,what's medibuntu?
<jrib> !medibuntu > dondong (see the private message from ubotu)
<Drk_guy> Dondong, http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<av16ar> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20745/
<Drk_guy> Jrib, are you still helping me out?
<jrib> dondong: apparently there should be an "uninstall" script in the google-earth directory
<SlicerDicer-> anybody using software linux raid??
<jrib> Drk_guy: kde or gnome?
<Drk_guy> Gnome
<dondong> thanx,guys,very nice of you,thanx jrib,ill try
<Drk_guy> Kde is for older systems
<ZeZu> kde is for older systems?
<ZeZu> doesn't it use more resources?
<tjs> Drk_guy: thats fud mate
<Drk_guy> Fud?
<ZeZu> I know kde was always more sluggish on my older hardware
<tjs> google it
<stefg> oh no..... no KDE-Gnome flamewar.... #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Drk_guy> Ok, tjs, i am fud
<m0`> err :x
<Drk_guy> I am really fud
<m0`> How do we (within terminal) change the home directory of a user?
<jrib> Drk_guy: does the application still open after those errors?
<tjs> really, I have not run KDE in 5 years, but you cant make statements like that without expecting to be called a troll
<av16ar> jrib: excuse for the translation line code, it should be line 77 in the pastebin
<Drk_guy> Nope, not even with sudo Jrib
<jrib> m0`: usermod
<Drk_guy> And it doesn't un-install now
<Pollywog> Elmer Fud?
<jrib> av16ar: are you sure cvs compiles?  try compiling a stable release
<tjs> 'FUD is an abbreviation for Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt, a sales or marketing strategy of disseminating negative but vague or inaccurate information on a competitor's product. The term originated to describe misinformation tactics in the computer software industry and has since been used more broadly.'
<Drk_guy> Google define: fud Pollywog
<Pollywog> yes I know what it means :)
<bitchxwicked> hey my gnome manager quit working....
<m0`> I messed up ubuntu (2nd day trying ubuntu) I created two users, "family", and "m0"  I customized family for my needs but now I didn't want two usernames, just one user. So I deleted m0, and renamed family to m0 and deleted home directory family
<Drk_guy> I must retire
<Drk_guy> Bye
<m0`> When I log in now, it says invalid home directory and all those bad errors which wont let me log in now
<Pollywog> btw I put some fonts in ~/.fonts/ and ooo does see them :)
<|ryan|> is there ono kismet package for ubuntu?
<|ryan|> no
<arrow_> I'm trying to hook my notebook up to the internet using wifi, does anyone know how I would find "Netork name (ESSID):"?
<jrib> m0`: usermod is the command (with appropriate options), you can also just edit /etc/passwd directly
<baghyay> salam hi
<Och4> does anyone know the program, gdesklets??  im having troubles with it. ie: never staying in the same spot, doesn't work well with beryl, and disappearing.
<av16ar> jrib: I guess yes, it worked with Fedora.
<Pollywog> ESSID is something you set in the wifi router and in your config
<bitchxwicked> heres a good question... does anyone know how to enable ntfs write on a usb disk /dev/sda1 real quick?
<bitchxwicked> maybe an apt-get program or something
<bitchxwicked> so i can save some stuff and then reload to 7.04
<jrib> av16ar: same checkout?
<m0`> jrib: how do I rename group ?
<jrib> m0`: what do you mean by that?
<bitchxwicked> anyone know how to enable ntfs? maybe an apt-get program i can download real quick or something?
<stefg> m0`: as you found out yourself that was quite stupid :-) Internally Linux operates on UIDs User ID's these are numbers, not names. you got to boot in safe mode and do some chown operations on the command-line
<Pollywog> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<av16ar> jrib: What do you mean?
<m0`> stefg: I am on bootsafe mode right now, I di sudo usermod -d /home/m0 m0
<m0`> but now I need to rename the group from family to m0
<arrow_> Pollywog, would I look at 192.168.1.1 then?
<m0`> Err why did I do that :< I setup ubuntu perfect to my needs just a simple rename user messed my thing up :(
<stefg> m0`: chown -R m0 /home/m0
<knoeki> please, quick, how do I turn restart X? or turn it on?
<stefg> m0`: chown -R m0:m0 /home/m0  rather
<jrib> av16ar: the code that you compiled on fedore, was it the same code that you are compiling now (not a new checkout)?
<Pollywog> arrow: make up a name of your choice and you put that in your wifi router in the place where ESSID goes
<Och4> whats the program that shows your cpu, ram, etc useage in the taskbar area (whatever it's called)??
<knoeki> someone told me to turn it of few mins ago and now my system crashes 5mins after booting
<Pollywog> and you put it in your notebook too in the config in /etc/network/interfaces
<knoeki> I already had to reboot 3 times..
<Pollywog> if you have a linksys router the default is SSID is linksys, but you should change it
<bitchxwicked> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<m0`> stefg: m0 invalid group
<Pollywog> arrow which card do you have in the notebook?
<QuarkPup> Och4: system load monitor?
<m0`> stefg: When I deleted username m0, the grp deleted as well
<Pollywog> if it is rt2500 maybe I can send you a sample config
<m0`> Err, I guess I have to reinstall ubuntue
<stefg> m0`: i c ... so 'adduser m0' again
<jrib> m0`: that shouldn't be necessary
<CptFuzzy> bitchxwicked: aptitude install ntfs-3g
<CptFuzzy> ops... already answered... sry
<av16ar> jrib: I'm not absolutely certain it was the same but I strongly think yes becauce it was just a few days ago.
<m0`> jrib: I get all these errorrs
<sudobash> yeah thanks
<m0`> jrib:An error occured while loading or saving configuration for gnome panel
<m0`> jrib: An error occured while loading or saving configuration for Panel Manger
<jrib> m0`: so just create a new user
<jrib> av16ar: lines 16 and 17 seem to indicate the problem but I'm not much of a c++ programmer
<stefg> m0`: so add a fresh user first, to have something to log in graphically again. you can copy the home-dir later and chown it
<conn> hi, is anyone here using beryl with a nvidia card and experiencing bad performance? I have a possible solution
<mao> anyone know opengl with s3virge video driver?
<jrib> m0`: make sure you put your new user in the "admin" group so you don't need to return to recovery mode
<baghyay> i install grub-gfx but i find the grub normzl
<baghyay> how can i install grub-gfx
<sudobash> it says i need to run ntfsfix on it but i dont have it and apt-get doesnt know what ntfsfix is
<m0`> jrib: I created user temp123 now
<m0`> jrib: Should I do anything else?
<Catachan> the profile import on the install CD, does it actually import the entire profile? or just settings? Like, If I want to import my home dir from Debian, then will it import the whole thing, programs and all?
<m0`> admin group
<sudobash> baghyay> try apt-get install grub-gfx
<sudobash> or try synaptic
<av16ar> jrib: you mean the line beginning by #include?
<av16ar> lines*
<carutsu_> hello does anyone know 1)Why openoffice doesnt seem to see the special printers that came with kubuntu (such as pdf and_fax_) (dont tell me to go to kubuntu please no one answered there), and the most important 2) How can i install OOo dictionaries without the assistant couse it crashes OOo
<arrow_> pollywog: I have a motorolla WN825G (I'm not sure if that is the card or something else
<charles> Hey guys I have a question pertaining to my external hard drive, it is showing up as read-only
<sudobash> i would if i had my X window responding... all i have now is failsafe terminal which i can bring up windows that i cant move
<sudobash> charles
<sudobash> try ntfs-3g
<knoeki> how do I restart X? please, quick, before my system crashes again...
<stefg> !info ntfsprogs | sudobash
<ubotu> sudobash: ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.1-6 (feisty), package size 267 kB, installed size 700 kB
<wauwau> stefg: osk-bi?
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<sudobash> if it is ntfs
<charles> yeah
<charles> ok
<Catachan> ctrl-alt-bkspc knoeki
<lucky_> webcam problem. lsusb shows logitech webcam. i have installed both the spca5xx and gspca drivers. camorama, xawtv, ekiga all say video0 doesn't exist
<sudobash> cool thanks for the ntfsprogs
<m0`> Is there any way I could save my user before? I did too much installation , around 7 hours last night
<sudobash> charles also do sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<m0`> I don't want to delete everything i did :
<knoeki> well, I hope restarting X works...
<jrib> av16ar: nah, I mean in the pastebin, from the actual error
<knoeki> else I'll have to reinstall ubuntu...>.<
<sudobash> i cant believe im about to say this but im about to go to windows xp to play counter strike... but only for a few days then ill move to 7.04
<charles> it still won't let me paste anything into it
<variant> sudobash: why don't you install in in wine?
<carutsu_> does anyone know a solution for my problem with OOo?
<stefg> sudobash: you know what the term Wintendo means, don't you?
<av16ar> jrib: I've been told that in an compiling error, the intersting line is the first line where it bugs.
<j0nas`> has anyone had any luck with Xinerama?
<av16ar> jrib: it is possible that the error comes from a further line?
<sudobash> variant> the fps are to slow in wine and i dont have the money to buy cedega
<sudobash> its works pretty well actually
<jrib> av16ar: add another 0 to the addWidget call on line 88 of the pastebin and see if it compiles
<sudobash> but the fps is still lagging
<wauwau> stefan!
<jrib> av16ar: hmm, actually looking at the code I geuss that doesn't make sense
<variant> sudobash: i see, you can probably optimise it quite a lot
<benkong2> I got a problem trying to change my sources.list I used this list http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/?page_id=13
<mistone> how do I mount a usb harddrive in ubuntu server ?
<benkong2> now I am trying to grep the output for just the missing keys so I did aptitude update |grep NO_PUBKEY >> missing.keys but They are not there
<benkong2> what's wrong?
<niriven_> there an easy way to change the ubuntu splash (loading window) and backdround?
<mikeo1> how do i change the screen resolution in ubutnu
<mikeo1> i already reconfigured x with dpkg and it still doesnt work
<m0`> I am doing this:  "sudo adduser m0"  => the group m0 already exists...
<jrib> benkong2: errors probably get printed to stderr, not stdout
<m0`> Then I am doing this: "sudo deluser m0" => the user m0 does not exist
<mikeo1> only at 1440x900 when this monitor can do 1680x1050
<|-David-|> Alright, finished testing
<|-David-|> lol
<ryancr>  anyone the max res of a ati 7000 (rv100) reason i ask is i am trying to run compiz at 1680x1050 but the last 4inchs of my screen are all messed up...and the effects work on the rest of the screen just fine
<Kr0ntab> mikeo1, SYstem --> Preferences --> Screen res
<mikeo1> and i added the higher res to xorg
<sudobash> the thing is the drive i am trying to mount with ntfs-3g has a corrupt MBR so it is always going to deny it even though i use the force option
<variant> ryancr: what kind of display is it? is it a widescreen laptop|
<jrib> benkong2: also, you're asking for headaches if you use a list like that
<ryancr> wide screen 22" lcd
<j0nas`> has anyone had any luck with Xinerama?
<carutsu_> mikeo1: are you using intel chipset?
<benkong2> jrib: so whold I do aptitude update | grep NO_PUBKEY  >>$1>$2
<lucky_> mikeo1, did you try the screen resolution gui under system>preferences?
<j0nas`> i followed a howto on the forums but i still only get one screen... :(
<ryancr> variant:its an lg226wt
<variant> ryancr: can you post a screenshot of what it looks like?
<mikeo1> its running kubuntu right now
<benkong2> why headaches?
<ryancr> sure one sec
<variant> ryancr: nice screen :)
<mikeo1> nope doesnt show up there
<jrib> benkong2: because 3rd party repos usually cause them
<mikeo1> only 1440x900
<ryancr> i just got it...so far its pretty sweet
<benkong2> jrib:
<benkong2> jrib:  oh ok
<benkong2> thanks
<Akuma_> the jvm that comes with the ubuntu restricted package is sun's, right?
<mikeo1> how do i add 1680x1050?
<sudobash> !ntfstools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfstools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> benkong2: you probably want something like 2>&1 somewhere in there
<j0nas`> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Akuma_> !extras
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<baghyay> when i installing grub-gfx  i have that baghyay@baghyay-desktop:~$ sudo grub-install hd0
<baghyay> Installation finished. No error reported.
<baghyay> This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.
<baghyay> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
<baghyay> fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
<baghyay> (hd0)   /dev/sda
<benkong2> ok it would be nice if I could learn to do it just for the sake of learning
<benkong2> thanks
<jrib> !paste | baghyay
<ubotu> baghyay: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mikeo1> is there a way to manually charge the screen res?
<Akuma_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<domingo> hi
<carutsu_> mikeo1: again are you using intel chipset?
<lucky_> mikeo1, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf . then just navigate down to the screen section towards the bottum and you can manually edit the resolutions
<av16ar> jrib: well, maybe it's an optional parameter, but why not i'm gonna try it.
<mikeo1> i am using nvidia chipset
<mikeo1> nvidia onboard gforce graphics
<mikeo1> mx440 i think
<gimmulf_> hmmm getting this error when i try to restart apache: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<mikeo1> i manually edited the resolutions but it doesnt want to use the highest one
<jrib> av16ar: ok try it, but I think you're right.  It must mess up with lementPropertiesWidget*& and it's not a pointer to a QWidget
<nom_> How can I make Beryl run on startup, i have the settings all set -up but they never actually work
<stefg> mikeo1: you need nvidia-glx-legacy for that
<mikeo1> i have nvidia drivers installed
<mikeo1> and i am using them
<sudobash> is there a way to force the drive to mount even though it tells me that the logfile is bad... i think the mbr is bad becuase the drive wont boot it will just store data.... it was given to me...
<nom_> How can I make Beryl run on startup, i have the settings all set -up but they never actually work
<stefg> !beryl | nom_
<ubotu> nom_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sudobash> there is a how to on how to make beryl one of you startup option
<sudobash> s
<mikeo1> i dont see a place to change the screen resolution in nvidia-settings though
<stefg> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<stefg> mikeo1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mikeo1> did it already
<sudobash> mikeo1> isnt there an app to change res. in propeties next to the Administrator tools
<sudobash> ?
<mikeo1> didnt detect the highest
<lucky_> mikeo1, nvidia-xconfig
<sudobash> wait
<jrib> av16ar: maybe it just needs a different version of qt, check what ubuntu has and what you had on fedora
<sudobash> just manually edit the xorg.conf file
<lucky_> it allows you to choose supported resolutions in there i believe
<sudobash> i can get 1280:1024 by just editing the xorg.conf
<Tsuamia> Hey does anyone know how I can Install Pidgin?
<stefg> mikeo1: might be an issue of using the standard nvidia-drivers instaed of the nvidia-glx-legacy ones, which are recommended for MX 440
<mikeo1> nvidia xconfig didnt do it
<mikeo1> still at the default
<maikol> how can i install cups 1.1
<Borat> tsumania, go to the website pidgin.im and then download the deb,
<sudobash> let me ssh to your box real quick and i can vi you xorg.conf file... i will even make a xorg.conf.backup
<Tsuamia> borat:I couldn't find a deb
<lucky_> mikeo1, can you post your xorg.conf somewhere?
<sudobash> yeah do that
<lucky_> patebin or whatever its called
<sudobash> the part that you need to edit will look like:
<mikeo1> going to install the legacy drivers
<Tsuamia> Windows  Source  Fedora Core  CentOS / RHEL are all that's there
<mikeo1> will they still work with beryl?
<sudobash> its in the Screens section
<cables> Where can I put a command to have it execute when X starts?
<mikeo1> when i reconfigure x with legacy drivers do i select nvidia or nv?
<nekostah> o:
<darksoule> how do I modify the grub so I can use Windows too.
<sudobash> modes      "1280x1024"  "1280x960"  "1024x768"  etc...
<shawn34> mikeo1, nvidia
<sudobash> nvidia
<nekostah> hey i'm having a bit of a wierd problem..... i'm at a friends and installing ubuntu and the ide hdd is seen by the installer as a scsi for starters
<nekostah> then on one of the partitions i just made it tells me everytime i wanna format it that i have a crc error... any clues what could be the cause of this?
<h3xis> how do i check which version of xorg i'm running?
<nekostah> darksoule: sudo nano /etc/boot/grub/menu.1st
<nekostah> there is an example of windows right there
<nekostah> but grub should have picked up windows during the install and asked if it was ok to install grub to first hdd etc
<nekostah> did you not get that ???
<Tsuamia> does anyone know which deb I should download?
<Tsuamia> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/pidgin
<nekostah> Tsuamia you want gaim? sudo apt-get install gaim ;)
<Tsuamia> no I want pidgin
<h3xis> Tsuamia you shouldnt be using debian repos in ubuntu
<jsizzle> anyone else having trouble with azureus crashing on startup?
<Neil-> http://pidgin.im/pidgin/download/source/
<stefg> Tsuamia: why? nothing in pidgin that gaimcan't do as well
<Neil-> Tsuamia: I use source from there
<av16ar> jrib: on Fedora, it's 3.3.6 and on Ubuntu it's 3.3.8
<darksoule> I installed ubuntu before windows.
<ArtificialSynaps> ahhh
<Neil-> stefg: There is now, pidgin has new stuff in the latest one
<sudobash> man ntfs-3g and ntfsfix arent working for me
<jsizzle> I can get to the config wizard but then it crashes
<antum> Hi, Is there a way to re-install Ubuntu, Currently on Feisty and want to get back to Edgy
<antum> Its running on a Mac Mini
<nekostah> argh
<oriez> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tsuamia> Neil: I couldn't get it to work
<oriez> !screensavers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensavers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TcoUpLoad> i
<nekostah> antum yeah really easilyu
<nekostah> did you make seperate partitions for / and /home ?
<Neil-> Tsuamia: its possible, what went wrong?
<snowpunk98> Any idea why my totem won't work in web pages
<antum> Um, someone else installed the machine...
<nekostah> if so when reinstalling just manually partition... but like Neil- there is implying most likely you can fix it otherwise
<Pelo> snowpunk98, codecs ?
<Tsuamia> Neil: some gtk development thing
<sudobash> !ntfs
<nekostah> altho ssh is horridly slow
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<PunkUnity> finally got mIRC to work at my dads house, didnt remember what the server was called
<snowpunk98> I can't listen to javascript:var%20open_child_window=%20window.open%20('http://gameradio.nhl.com/cc/playa.php?url=http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nhl/9284/20_nhl-anaheim_game_audio_050909.asx','mp','height=320,width=400');
<sudobash> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<nekostah> mm but so
<PunkUnity> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<antum> nekostah ok, I'll go take a look and see if I can figure out how its setup. Thanks
<PunkUnity> !SE
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Pelo> snowpunk98,  generaly  mplayer works better  in webpages,  install  mplayer-mozilla and remove totem-mozilla
<nekostah> does anyone know why an ide hdd would be seen as scsi during an install?
<TcoUpLoad> can some one tell me if ubuntu will give me desktop with a ati mobility radeon x700?? or it will be like fedora a black screen??
<PunkUnity> !Satan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about satan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nobx> hey i'm having no sound at all after hibernating in Feisty... is this a known problem? it didn't happen before
<Neil-> Tsuamia: Sounds like you were missing a package?
<stefg> snowpunk98: notice the middel part, where it says 'windows media' :-)
<Neil-> Should come with a list of requirements
<Tsuamia> Neil: yeah gtk 2.0 but I can't work out how to get it
<Neil-> Ah..
<Tsuamia> tried sudo ap-t get etc
<Tsuamia> apt-get*
<snowpunk98> stefg, is there anyway for me to get it to work
<Neil-> Search synaptic for 'gtk' and see if you see it listed
<Pelo> TcoUpLoad,  you might have to install the propiratary driver ,  search for your card model in the forum to make sure
<Tsuamia> Okay
<Pupeno> What do I have to install to play internet 'radio' on rythmbox?
<mcn06> Hi, does anyone know of a prolog ide for ubuntu/
<stefg> snowpunk98: get w32codecs, mplayer and mozia-mplayer plugin, deinstalll totem-mozilla
<stefg> snowpunk98: get w32codecs, mplayer and mozilla-mplayer plugin, deinstalll totem-mozilla
<shawn34> Pupeno, works out of the box i think
<sudobash> hey does anyone know how to force ntfs-3g to mount
<jrib> av16ar: I don't know, not really sure why it won't compile
<shawn34> Pupeno, i prefer amarok over rhythmbox though
* stefg has a german keyboard apparently. where the  is next to l
<mikeo1> still doesnt detect the highest resolution
<Pupeno> shawn34: here it didn't work out of the box.
<Pelo> Pupeno,  check the rhytmbox site to learn which pluggin you need,  and install it from synaptic,  or try searching synaptic for radio and see if there is a rythmbox related package
<mikeo1> i tried installing the legacy drivers but got a kernel mistmatch nvidia error thinggy
<av16ar> jrib: according to the main developer it would be because, there's missing file in the Ubuntu's package
<mikeo1> so i just reinstalled nvidia-glx
<snowpunk98> arg I get errors
<jrib> av16ar: can he tell which file?
<Pelo> mikeo1,  you might need to add the extra resoution you need to xorg.conf manualy
<mikeo1> that was the first thing i did
<zlx> Hey, Is there a way to get programs to load up on startup to different desktops?
<m0`> how do we make a user get admin priveleges after we do sudo adduser m0
<mikeo1> hte problem is it doesnt use it
<sudobash> i think ntfs-3g is so unstable because they expect that the ntfs drive is bootable and dont want to mess the boot process up
<mikeo1> it uses one lower than the one i added
<jrib> m0`: sudo adduser m0 admin
<peacekpr> xorg dual monitor setup question (edgy 6.10 amd64 on a laptop).  I have a second monitor up and running just fine, but I want the primary laptop LCD to be disabled (i.e. show nothing).  How do I accomplish that?
<jchord> test
<jchord> kool!
<jimmy_> hey guys im trying to install pidgin, but im getting this error; dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin_2.0.0-schmidtke2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<jimmy_>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libgnt.so.0.0.0', which is also in package gaim
<jimmy_> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Pelo> zlx,  what do you mean , on diffrent workspaces or progs for when you boot kde and some for when you boot gnome ?
<Pupeno> I've got an error message but then started playing.
<moDumass> hey all, how would i get a listing of files in a folder on my desktop?
<jimmy_> sorry
<jimmy_> im getting that error installing gaim
<jimmy_> errr, installing pidgin
<jrib> moDumass: ls ~/Desktop/folder
<moDumass> because im trying to clear some space so i can log in to gdm
<sudobash> maybe i need to ask a different question... is there a way to manually edit this $LogFile
<sudobash> ?
<jrib> moDumass: try 'sudo apt-get clean'
<Pelo> moDumass,  in cli ?  cp Desktop   then ls
<zlx> pelo, When I load gnome, so that when it comes on like konversation is in workspace 2, firefox in 3 etc
<gimmulf_> Please help, trying to start apache but keep on getting this error: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName  ... I dont use any domain for the server yet so i have uncommented ServerName, have no idea what t do
<moDumass> what does sudo apt-get clean do?
<Akuma_> how can i uninstall gnu java?
<Hny> hi
<stefg> jimmy_: so sudo apt-get remove gaim first
<jrib> moDumass: remove downloaded debs that apt-get uses (see   man apt-get)
<Pelo> zlx,   you'll need to use devilspie , it's in synaptic,  you'll need to make little rules,  there is a read me with exemple in the /user/bin/devilspie folder  ( or somewhere there about)
<jimmy_> stefg,  i can't, it asks me to also remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<SimonYee> look like ubuntu after installation of security
<SimonYee> goes into installation of 6.10
<stefg> jimmy_: ubuntu-dektop is just a meta-package... don't worry
<zlx> cheers pelo ill give it ago :)
<av16ar> jrib: He doesn't exactly remember but he told me it is a header file ("dot h") so I also installed the package libqt3-compat-headers but I still got the same error :(
<IndyGunFreak> jimmy_: do you have the .deb file for pidgin, or are you going to compile it?
<SimonYee> it takes 5 hours is this normal ?
<sudobash> ahah allow_other
<jimmy_> IndyGunFreak, i was just going to install it via synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> jimmy_: is it in synaptic?.. i hadn't saw it there
<Pelo> jimmy_,  you can remove ubuntu-desktop safely it's just a meta package which is used to install the rest of the desktop , you can remove that package with no ill effects
<jrib> av16ar: I thought that you would get some errors about not being able to find an include if that happened.  Try to compile the source from the repos just to see if it works (apt-get source tulip)
<SimonYee> hi room
<jimmy_> IndyGunFreak, I added a repo, sorry
<SimonYee> what is the differences in 6.0.6 and 6.10 ?
<TcoUpLoad> but pelo on fedora with a 2 screen connect to vga external i have X imagem but on laptop i have black screen
<IndyGunFreak> jimmy_: oh ok.. no apology necessary
* Pelo would love to see  1211 ppl say hi back to SimonYee 
<av16ar> jrib: ok i'm trying
<Pelo> TcoUpLoad, wrong person
<SimonYee> I am from malaysia
<IndyGunFreak> SimonYee: other thant he current version is 7.04, they are both old.. there isn't *that* much differene
<SimonYee> I know about 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> 6.10 will have more updated software, etc.
<SimonYee> have not gotten cd yet
<chamunks>  /join #ubuntu-effects
<jimmy_> stefg, should i put ubuntu-desktop back after?
<lucky_> mikeo1, can you post your xorg,conf in #pastebin
<TcoUpLoad> on instalation the anaconda detect grafical card has radeon mobility x700 PCIE but screen =None... so after that point a dont have more X...
<mikeo1> ok
<SimonYee> firefox in the older version is 1.5.0.3
<IndyGunFreak> SimonYee: well, you can download 7.04 from ubuntu.com
<stefg> jimmy_: no, taht would try to install gaim :-)
<SimonYee> I know
<stefg> !meta-package
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<pirox> anyone know if avidemux provides information on the video streams if you were to open a media file in it?
<peacekpr> I have a question regarding a dual-head setup.  I have the secondary display working just fine, but I want to disable the primary (laptop LCD) display.  How do I accomplish that within xorg.conf?
<SimonYee> ubotu are all the packages link together ?
<IndyGunFreak> jimmy_: don't worry about unbutu-desktop, its not a big deal.
<vox754> !bot | SimonYee
<ubotu> SimonYee: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SimonYee> oh
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<IndyGunFreak> lol, now i like that.. thats a new one
* Pelo thinks ubotu should come with a counter for botsnak, when it reaches a certain number ubotu trows up or explodes
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<sudobash> !cdrecord
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrecord - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimmy_> stefg, i got disconnected
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, that factoid has been around for ages
<SimonYee> wow how long
<stefg> oh, ubotu works quite hard for his snacks, so he uses them up pretty quickly
<SimonYee> factoid been around
<SimonYee> 10 years
<jimmy_> stefg, thanks! it worked, but pidgin dissapears after being open for 5 seconds
<SimonYee> since linux red hat
<SimonYee> ?
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: yeah, i've seen the factoid,
<bimberi> !-botsnack
<ubotu> botsnack has no aliases - added by Amaranth on 2006-08-05 08:42:05
<IndyGunFreak> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<IndyGunFreak> thats the oen i'm talking about
<SimonYee> ubuntu do have some draw back
<jimmy_> stefg, i got an error when i ran it from command line, something about fatal error in mono runtime
<SimonYee> one i found if I want to change resolution
<SimonYee> very not simple
<IndyGunFreak> SimonYee: ? you do it the same way you do under windows.
<gopnik> ubotu hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gopnik> how are you?
<stefg> jimmy_: don't know about pidgin. But common sense says this is likely to happen when running unofficial hack-packages
<Pelo> gopnik,  ubotu is a bot
<SimonYee> wha tis the simple way to set resolution without running sudo
<jimmy_> stefg, poop
* flyback  feels pretty damn good right now :)
<gopnik> just a bot??
<Pelo> SimonYee,   menu > system > prefs > screen resolution
<gopnik> ok
<Pelo> gopnik,  possibly a pupet,  I donT' know if it can be controled by the ops but it might be
<IndyGunFreak> jimmy_: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin+2+DEB?content=57356     its worked fine for me and everyone i've sent it to.
<mikeo1> so how do i get my screen resolution to work at the lcds default?
<mikeo1> its a 1680x1050 monitor but only wants to run at 1440x900
<mikeo1> yeah simonyee its a pain in the ass for me right now
<mikeo1> bought a nice new 22" lcd and cant even run it at native res
<jimmy_> IndyGunFreak, ahh thanks ill try it
<IndyGunFreak> jimmy_: you may have to uninstall the one you just installed, to be safe.
<SimonYee> mines going in at 600*800
<SimonYee> lcd monitor later
<SimonYee> reinstall mikeo1
<mikeo1> lol yeah right
<stefg> mikeo1: hav you ever taken into account that a venerable mx440 with shared mem wont support such a reso ?
<Pelo> SimonYee,  you might need to manualy add the extra resolutions you need to xorg.conf , after that the will appear in the resolution menu
<niriven_> anyone know how to load gconf?
<m0`> See, that is the problem with Linux. You mess up one thing, and you can't redo, you have to be a darn expert to fix it. While in windows, they wont let you mess up the same way, there is limits
<mikeo1> i thought it could
<SimonYee> mine is a build in
<niriven_> says its installed, but i dont see it in my menus or know the binary name
<SimonYee> display
<Pelo> niriven_,   gconf-editor
<SimonYee> there are pelo
<niriven_> pelo thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> m0`: i guess i've never had a problem like tha
<SimonYee> but the thing is that other higher resolution is too high
<Pelo> SimonYee,  for every colour depts ?
<SimonYee> yes
<SimonYee> I want it to lock only to 600*800
<SimonYee> for the time being
<SimonYee> but always jump to the higher range
<Pelo> SimonYee,  remove the resolutions that are too high and only leave the ones you can use,  you might have to adjust the  horizsync
<Chicory> Has anyone else had a frustrating time with Synergy?
<SimonYee> pelo I have
<Thatguy_> irc.enterthegame.com
<SimonYee> right now it IS at 600*800
* Chicory is attempting to get the darn thing to work, but quicksynergy isn't helping.
<Pelo> SimonYee,  check the forum for info your videocard model
<Chicory> I want to share desktops, which is to say use a second monitor essentially on this latop ...
<Chicory> But, uh ...
<av16ar> jrib: I've got to go, i will probably come back tomorrow. Thank you for your help jrib.
<SimonYee> via
<Chicory> Synergy so far isn't working.
<jrib> av16ar: alright good luck
<SimonYee> well pelo and others Thanks
<SimonYee> for the help and advice
<Chicory> I've tried setting it up through .conf files, quicksynergy, and I've checked out the subnet.
<Chicory> No dice.
<Pelo> Chicory,  if no one here can help , try searching the forum for a solution
<SimonYee> I will keep trying ad upgrade to 6.10 1st
<SimonYee> then move on
<SimonYee> Going to work
<Chicory> Well, see, I've tried that.
<SimonYee> byebye
<SimonYee> byebye
<antum> I'm doing a downgrade according to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto is there any more information on possible issues this could cause?
<Chicory> Everyone just raves about how great and simple it is.
<Chicory> But so far despite setting up clients and servers, there's just no connection.
<tcleval> hey, after upgrade when ubuntu checks the filesystem on startup it gives me erros about ext2 on /dev/hdb1, but that partition is ext3, how can i fix this?
<Chicory> The only problem I can think of is the IP adddresses, but I've triple-checked those.
<crimsun> antum: you'll need to massage dependencies by hand.
<crimsun> antum: packages are not designed to downgrade.
<Pelo> tcleval,  ext3 is just ext2 with journaling, I believe fcshk can'T tell the different
<Pelo> diferrence
<antum> crimsun that sounds scary, maybe I should just do a complete reinstall?
<XiXaQ> isn't Opera available in repositories for feisty?
<tcleval> pelo, but how about the erros? it says it cant find superblock
<jrib> !opera > XiXaQ (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> XiXaQ: just download the deb
<Pelo> XiXaQ,  I think you need to enable the xtra repos
<tcleval> pelo, but after another reboot i can see my files on /dev/hdb1
<Pelo> tcleval, check the forum for the error msg
<russe11> Is there a reason I shouldn't be able to have rhythmbox running and still have a movie playing in totem?
<russe11> I don't get sound from my movie if I do this.
<crimsun> russe11: depends which output is being used.
<crdlb> russe11: run gstreamer-properties
<darksoule> ok so, I got the windows to show up on the grub but I still can't boot it. I can only use Ubuntu. where did I go wrong? http://pastebin.ca/486723
<russe11> crimsun, crdlb: Okay, what am I looking for in gstreamer-properties?
<crdlb> russe11: set the default audio output plugin to ALSA
<Beforewisdom> Where is the equivalent of /etc/env.d/02locale in ubuntu
<phixnay> hey guys
<BrokenCrystal> hey
<Pelo> darksoule,  can you upload a pick of gparted ?
<crimsun> Beforewisdom: you haven't told us what /etc/env.d/02locale is/does or its origin.
<darksoule> gparted?
<russe11> crdlb, when I set to ALSA and click test, it says "ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Could not open resource for writing."
<Beforewisdom> Im not sure, I am reading a "howto" meant for gentoo,  it holds locale information
<phixnay> I just installed ubuntu on my brother's computer, and wireless didn't work, so I installed ndiswrapper. When I installed the drivers it came with, it said that prism54usb was an alternate driver. how do I get that driver?
<crdlb> russe11: do you currently have rhythmbox or totem open?
<Pelo> darksoule,  so I can see your partition table ,   menu <system > admin > gnome partition editor ( you might need to install it   sudo apt-get gparted)
<russe11> crdlb: no
<Pelo> sudo apt-get install gparted
<russe11> crdlb: I closed them first.
<arro> I need to put a program on my computer that doesn't have an internet connection, I see it in synaptic on this computer, does anyone know the best way of going about this?
<crdlb> russe11: I don't know then
<Pelo> arro, use the install cd
<russe11> crdlb: Okay, thanks anyway.
<mag_> does anyone couls tell me what is ubuntustudio ?
<phixnay> also, ndiswrapper made it so network manager works, but it can't connect to the WPA network : (
<Pelo> arro,  nvm
<IndyGunFreak> arro: what program?
<phixnay> has anybody had problems before with ndiswrapper and WPA?
<Pelo> mag_,  someone made a distro based on ubuntu with a load for multimedia apps in the default install
<jinxed> hey does anyone know what I can get that would be comparable to frontpage for ubuntu? I want something that does a kind of live preview that you can edit, but you can also add snipets of code
<SnapLin> whos the jerk that banned me........sorry bud dynamic ip here
<Pelo> phixnay, you're not the first to ask if that answers your qeustion
<Pelo> jinxed, nvu
<sebas_> why are the ubuntu screenshots on the ubuntu site outdated?
<arro> IndyGunFreak:bcm43xxfwcutter
<russe11> crimsun: Did you have any other ideas for me?
<darksoule> I don't have the disk apt-get is asking for
<mag_> Pelo: hummm ... ok ! so is it only for multimedia. I don't know like adobe audition o r someting like that ?
<jrib>  /whois SnapLin
<phixnay> pelo: thanks. I guess that means know body knows
<jinxed> Pelo,  nvu?
<jrib> SnapLin: who were you before?
<IndyGunFreak> arro: is that to make a wireless device work, just curious?
<SnapLin> me
<Pelo> mag_,  I realy donT' know much about it , it's mosty for video editing and stuff as I understand it
<arro> IndyGunFreak: yeah,
<JammasterJay> Keep getting an "Timed out" error when trying to use Ekiga via yahoo...any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> arro: what version of ubuntu?
<JammasterJay> (i searched the forums)
<mag_> Pelo: haa . ok ! thank's !
<arro> IndyGunFreak: 7.04
<Pelo> jinxed,  you wanted an alternative  gui html editor ?  nvu is as close to that as you will get I beleive
<SnapLin> i got off topic with a public/priv and they banned me lol
<SnapLin> i have 3 connects cable dsl and a second dsl
<jinxed> Pelo, where can I get nvu?
<Pelo> SnapLin,  it usualy depends on how far offtopic and how much off colour
<SnapLin> you just cant bann me
<jrib> SnapLin: ban evasion is even worse, you can discuss your ban in #ubuntu-ops, but please leave this channel
<darksoule> nm, I found it
<Pelo> jinxed,  it's in the repos   check in synaptic
<SnapLin> youll only pee me off
<bmt8> can anyone recommend a good ubuntu friendly sound card under 100 bux that would go well w/ 5.1 speakers?
<ash_> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bmt8> or maybe just recommend a brand? is creative ubuntu friendly?
<crimsun> Beforewisdom: what are you trying to do?
<phixnay> is there a linux wireless irc channel?
<Pelo> bmt8,  maybe try asking in #hardware
<Beforewisdom> crimsun I'm trying to make Monday the first day of the week in the calendar applet
<SnapLin> lol pelo i just find it to fun
<Chicory> Argh!~
<Chicory> Is there an IRC channel for Synergy?
<darksoule> ok so what did you want me to do in gparted?
<Beforewisdom> crimsun:  I found a howto written for gentoo, but I don't have that path in ubunut
<ablabla> ....:!!!! hey
<IndyGunFreak> arro: from the looks of it, the bcm driver you need is on the install CD, do you still have it?
<Pelo> darksoule,   select the hdd windows is on and take a screenshot,  then upload it to imageshack and give me the url
<SnapLin> ?me passes the dutchy to the left
<ablabla> i need help with a digital usb camera
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-224-20-70.asm.bellsouth.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<ablabla> i have NOTHING
<arro> IndyGunFreak: yes, but when I put the install cd into my notebook, the "cd inserted appears to have programs on it, run synaptic?" doesn't appear any more
<crimsun> Beforewisdom: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310584
<Pelo> ablabla,  try turning on the camera,  that's what my brother's needs to show up
<Beforewisdom> thanks crimsun
<IndyGunFreak> arro: open synaptic, search for the bcm driver you need, highlight and start to install it.
<IndyGunFreak> it will pause for a minute, then ask you to insert y our feisty cd, insert
<ablabla> thnaks, Pelp
<ablabla> Pelo
<markson12> i had an error in my installation cd i burned from the site
<phixnay> when I installed the driver with ndiswrapper, -l said that the alternate driver is prismusb54. Would this have better chances of doing WPA? How do I install it?
<Pelo> markson12, burn another one
<ablabla> it is on... ............ just a stupid, arsehole camera :(
* IndyGunFreak thinks Pelo is master of the obvious
<markson12> Pelo: i downloaded the 6.06 version a time a go
<markson12> and burned into a rw disk
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, we each have our strenghts
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<markson12> i did the same error
<Pelo> markson12,  don'T use a rw cd
<markson12> i burned three times with the 7.04 new version
<markson12> 2 in rw and 1 in cd -r
<arro> IndyGunFreak: it can't find it
<Pelo> markson12,  maybe your drive has a problem
<markson12> all medias had the same corruption
<markson12> when the starting screen of ubuntu shows
<Pelo> markson12,  yep sounds like a  drive problem
<IndyGunFreak> arro: open synaptic, click Settings/repos/third party tab.. ake sure the two CD ROm boxes are checked.
<markson12> i chose start or install ubuntu
<darksoule> ok, so it's loading... Im on dialup so Im waiting
<Pelo> darksoule,  how many hdd on your comp ?
<chenjiancong> hellow
<chenjiancong> ???
<arro> IndyGunFreak: ah ha
<Pelo> markson12,  try making your comment one line
<markson12> it showed in a dark screen Loading.... Permission Denied
<markson12> sorry
<Pelo> hello chenjiancong  don't wait for ppl to acknowldege you this is a busy channel
<whateven> DCC SEND UUUUUBBBBUUUNNNTTTTUUUUU 0 0 0
<markson12> Pelo: i should download the version again, download a patch maybe?
<Pelo> markson12,  did you try the alternate install cd ?  it is text base
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-166-15-168.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<darksoule> is this the right one?  [URL=http://imageshack.us] [IMG] http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/6880/screenshotgt0.png[/IMG] [/URL] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.112.105.56.dyn.centurytel.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<darksoule> or..... umm...
<markson12> Pelo: i heard of it i will try to burn it thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d57-106-231.home.cgocable.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<Pelo> !alternate > markson12   check your pm window
* flyback CHOMPS ON CHUMP'S LEG
<flyback> canuck
<flyback> canuck
<Bogaurd> I upgraded my dapper server install to edgy... now mount says that /dev/sda1 is mounted on /, rather than /dev/hda1, and it shows as having no free space... looking in fstab, i see a weird line with a UUID...
<zombiepig> can i ask ubuntu support questions in here?
<flyback> :P
<IndyGunFreak> zombiepig: lol, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-40-195-141.hsd1.mi.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<flyback> zombiepig, yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-118-112-209.hsd1.mn.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-76-185-242-55.tx.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<chump> huh .. hi ..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@nc-67-76-136-41.dyn.embarqhsd.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<Bogaurd> can I just edit therse lines and put them back to how they used to be?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@75.108.119.77!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<IndyGunFreak> DBO: lol, you're a bit busy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-219-36-144.client.mchsi.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-56-134-24.hsd1.fl.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<zombiepig> ok. for the last few days i've been getting an issue where the wait cursor always stays on my desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<HymnToLife> DBO ?
<DBO> just taking care of the bad router folks
<HymnToLife> what's with all the bans ?
<flyback> chump, that's for william shatner singing and other canadian acts of terrorism!
<HymnToLife> oh right
<flyback> :P
<IndyGunFreak> DBO: oh ok.
<zombiepig> it's like one of the processes is freezing but i don't know how to troubleshoot :P
<Pelo> darksoule,  change the line in your grub menu   root (hd0,1) for root (hd0,0)
<HymnToLife> still that old exploit ?
<DBO> yep
<zombiepig> anyone able to help me?
<pppoe_dude> zombiepig, which process
<HymnToLife> you'd think router vendors would have released patches to their closed-source firmware by now :p
<phixnay> jrib: we keep getting these
<darksoule> not doubting you but I thought (hd0,0) was my ubuntu hard drive
<jrib> phixnay: getting what?
<IndyGunFreak> arro: did it work
<Arix> Hey, i know this may be a noob question, but what would ubuntu be considered? Linux2.6.x; Linux2.4.x; Linux2.2.x; or Unix
<zombiepig> pppoe_dude -> that's what i'm not sure of
<Pelo> HymnToLife,  some networks have put a filter so it doesn't get displayed
<HymnToLife> Arix, Linux 2.6
<phixnay> jrib: DCC attacks. cou7ldn't you ban the word dcc or something
<chump> arix 2.6
<zombiepig> just the wait cursor never goes
<Arix> thx
<pppoe_dude> zombiepig, need more detail to help you
<arro> IndyGunFreak: still working on it
<Arix> both of u
<DBO> phixnay, its too late at that point
<Bogaurd> I upgraded my dapper server install to edgy... now mount says that /dev/sda1 is mounted on /, rather than /dev/hda1, and it shows as having no free space... looking in fstab, i see a weird line with a UUID...
<ubuntu> hello, Im having an Error, after changing the users and groups around.. will not let me boot into ubuntu...
<zombiepig> pppoedude, what would you like? is there a log i can checkout?
<IndyGunFreak> arro: but did the driver install, or are you still requiring a connection?
<phixnay> DBO ah, I don't really undersatnd how it works
<flyback> HymnToLife, forget it
<flyback> vxJERKS is more unstable than I am
<pppoe_dude> zombiepig, what program do you open that causes this?
<Srixon> hello, Im having an Error, after changing the users and groups around.. will not let me boot into ubuntu...
<zombiepig> it's when i bootup
<flyback> so I doubt any router vendor will fix it if it takes more than 10 seconds
<flyback> :P
<jplastin> i have a partition with FAT32 i want mounted in ~/thelatter that is read/write and won't require a password
<pppoe_dude> zombiepig, is it just the cursor? or is the computer not responding?
<arro> IndyGunFreak: still trying to get the driver off of the cd
<jplastin> and mounts every time i boot up
<jplastin> what's the best way of doing this/
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<zombiepig> nope, just the cursor. everything else works fine and has the normal arrow cursor. but if i minimize back to the desktop, the wait cursor returns
<Pelo> jplastin,  check in man fstab to learn how to set permision , and man mount to
<jplastin> I tried putting this in my /etc/fstab:
<tim__> Trouble setting up a new External Hard Drive
<darksoule> ok, bye, for now...
<jplastin> this; /dev/sdb1        /home/jplastin/thelatter        vfat         defaults,rw,user        0     2
<zombiepig> so it's not a huge deal, just annoying :P
<Srixon> hello, Im having an Error, after changing the users and groups around.. will not let me boot into ubuntu... Can anyone help me with this?
<jplastin> That didn't work because it wouldn't give me write access
<pppoe_dude> zombiepig, never had this kind of issue before
<bmt8> does anyone know if future versions of ubuntu will include any default disk mounting GUI tools to avoid having to manually edit fstab? its not a problem for me, but i want to recommend the OS to beginners and explaining fstab to them is like another language
<tim__> Help Externale hard Drive problem
<tim__> HELP
<mister_roboto> Srixon: what exactly did u do?
<pppoe_dude> zombiepig, dis you add anything to the startup programs?
<arro> IndyGunFreak: I'm just going to go play some wesnoth, maybe it'll fix itself :(
<arro> IndyGunFreak: Thx for the help though
<Srixon> mister_roboto:I Changed the User directory and i cannot figure out how to change it back.. its not letting me get pas tthe logon screen.
<Pelo> jplastin,   use this line and make the appropriate changes to your /dev/ and /home/bblaba   dev/whatever 	 /home/jean/Downloads       vfat    defaults        0       2
<IndyGunFreak> arro: well, i doubt it will fix itself, but good luck..lol
<Pelo> tim__,  we need details
<pppoe_dude> Srixon, boot into single user mode then fix it and reboot
<mister_roboto> Srixon: boot single user and change it back
<zombiepig> ppoe_dude - do you mean in sessions?
<Srixon> How Do i do that?
<pppoe_dude> zombiepig, either there or in the gnome startup portion
<Srixon> btw.. using Ubuntu Ultimate Edition if that matters.
<tim__> Its a new Seagate 80 gig HDD and it finds it on the Device lists but dosnt mount it or show it up in the my computer
<pppoe_dude> Srixon, choose recovery in the boot menu, or init 1 if you have a prompt
<mister_roboto> Srixon: from the grub menu. and dont do that any more unless u know what ur doing
<pppoe_dude> Srixon, also, do you get an error message?
<Pelo> tim__,  you probably have to mount it manualy and then if that works add it to fstab  ,  check the manpage for mount
<Srixon> Ok what would it be.. /usr/srixon
<Srixon> yes i get an error messege something like ./var  but i cannot remember i will check again and if this doesnt fix it i will write it down.
<mister_roboto> Srixon: undo whatever u changed
<tim__> Okay how would i do that I admit im New to Ubuntu
<Srixon> I changed the directory for the user files.
<Beforewisdom> what file does Ubuntu 6.10 store the environmental variables in?
<pppoe_dude> Srixon, what exatly did you change?
<zombiepig> pppoe_dude, actually - maybe i did at about that time the problem started. a driver for a sd card reader... i'll try removing that and see if the problem goes away
<nj786> hey does anybody know how to install icons onto ubuntu
<nj786> ?
<Srixon> from /user/srixon or /usr/srixon i cant remember that
<bruenig> nj786, what do you mean
<zombiepig> you just refreshed my memory - thanks :P
<pppoe_dude> zombiepig, ya that sounds like it
<nj786> i downloaded icons froma site for linux
<pppoe_dude> Srixon, not /home/srixon?
<nj786> and i want to use them
<jplastin> Pelo: is there a way to update the fstab without rebooting?
<Pelo> tim ok start by making a mount point ,    in the terminal   sudo mkdir /media/drive
<Srixon> i dunno
<zombiepig> thanks all!
<Srixon> its the base dir
<Pelo> jplastin, probably but I donT' know it
<pppoe_dude> Srixon, well you need to know what you changed to change it back
<Pelo> tim__,  use my nick when speaking to me
<mister_roboto> jesus... u might just wanna reinstall
<Pelo> tim__, ok start by making a mount point ,    in the terminal   sudo mkdir /media/drive
<tim__> pelo Sorry
<pppoe_dude> Srixon, i suggest you create a new user (adduser <username>) when you reach the recovery screen
<pppoe_dude> Srixon, then go from there
<Emilio_M> need mucho help.  checked the forums like crazy but nothing works.  i can't get my headphone jack to work on an acer TM2480 notebook
<Srixon> Its whatever the basic directory is... Is it /user/srixon?  i just need to know if its /user or /usr or /home or what
<Pelo> tim__, it just highlights the line it makes it easier for me to follow
<nj786> anybody know how?
<tim__> Pelo Okay
<Bogaurd_> hrmm... i need some help. Upgradding my dapper install to edgy seems to have broken my hard drives
<pppoe_dude> Srixon, /home is the directory where all your personal config files are kept
<Srixon> Ok thanks brb
<Pelo> nj786,  download your icon pagake,   menu > system > prefs > theme   theme details  > icon > install
<Bogaurd_> my fstab file is composed of UUID's now
<bmt8> does anyone know if future versions of ubuntu will include any default disk mounting GUI tools to avoid having to manually edit fstab? its not a problem for me, but i want to recommend the OS to beginners and explaining fstab to them is like another language
<Bogaurd_> and I can't get my hard drives to mount properly :S
<Pelo> tim__, let me know hwen you are done with that bit
<tim__> Pelo im done with that
<budluva> Bogaurd, you can substitue the dev block for the uuids
<budluva> Bogaurd, /dev/hda1 .... etc
<nj786> can anybody help me install icons on ubuntu
<Bogaurd_> budluva: i tried. my drives still won't mount correctly
<nj786> anyone>
<nj786> >
<nj786> ?
<zerokill88> im having a error while trying to copy a dvd. i get this....the selected location does not have enough free space to store the disc image (95 MiB needed).what can i do to fix this?
<Pelo> tim__,  you said you new the /dev/soemthing for your drive ?    in the terminal  sudo mount /dev/smting /media/drive
<Pelo> nj786,  download your icon pagake,   menu > system > prefs > theme   theme details  > icon > install
<pppoe_dude> Bogaurd, you can try and use gparted to graphically edit the fstab '
<Bogaurd_> hmm
<rynhtt>  Hi there, quick question. I am trying to download Ubuntu from the website. I run firefox on windows now. I have been downloading for 4 hours and suddenly got d/c'd at 74%.. Is there ANY way to resume the download? The .part file is on my desktop.
<ethereality> I'm having trouble with ntfs-config ... I posted my problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2649962#post2649962 ... I don't know if it's considered rude to ask here as well.
<Bogaurd_> :S
<ethereality> agh
<budluva> rynhtt, not with firefox
<Bogaurd_>  /dev does not seem to have any entries for hda, etc
<pppoe_dude> Bogaurd, i do believe that you need to be in live cd to do that tho
<neztiti> hi
<sigger_> Right-Alt Leftarrow works as back in Firefox but Left-Alt Leftarrow doesn't.  Anyone?
<nj786> is that all?
<ethereality> wish i knew, ryn, that's happened to me, too
<budluva> Bogaurd, you using ide drives or sata?
<pppoe_dude> Bogaurd, /dev/hda's are /dev/sda's now
<Emilio_M> ryntt, download the iso through a torrent.  much safer
<ethereality> yeah
<pppoe_dude> Bogaurd_, if you are using feisty
<ethereality> and faster, usually
<tim__> Pelo No idea what to do
<budluva> rynhtt, if you were using a download manager yes, but not with a regular firefox download
<Bogaurd_> pppoe_dude: they are?
<Pelo> rynhtt, bo back to the dl page and download again, it should resume
<Bogaurd_> yeah i's fiesty now
<neztiti> can some one help me how to get vdr to work with me?
<Bogaurd_> feisty*
<Emilio_M> can anybody help with my sound problem?
<budluva> Bogaurd_, no, ide is /dev/hda sata is /dev/sda
<Bogaurd_> ok
<RawSewage> I dont understand keyrings
<Bogaurd_> that makes things a little more complex
<budluva> Bogaurd_, do you have an ide or sata drive?
<Bogaurd_> I used to have /dev/sda as well before I upgraded... what has that become now?
<Bogaurd_> budluva: i have 7 drives in this machine... lol
<pppoe_dude> budluva, that's no longer true
<Pelo> tim__,  open  menu > places > my computer  you should see your hdd in there ,  right click and look around for  /dev/???  probably /dev/sd?
<RawSewage> how do you start the keyring daemon
<Bogaurd_> budluva: 6 IDE, and one sata
<pppoe_dude> Bogaurd_, sdb's maybe?
<zerokill88> wheres the help at yall?
<budluva> hrmm
<Emilio_M> anybody here running Feisty on an Acer notebook?
<rynhtt> Where is the latest ubuntu torrent at? I dont see it on the download page
<pppoe_dude> Bogaurd_, do fdisk -l
<budluva> i have 2 ide drives, they are listed as hda and hdc
<nj786> pelo  uthere?
<Chicory> anyone with experience in Synergy?
<Pelo> nj786, yes
<Bogaurd_> pppoe_dude: nothing shows up :S
<TakeOut{u}> Chicory, i have experience with it
* ethereality looks for the torrent.
<tim__> pelo my problem is that ubuntu isnt even finding it
<nj786> can we talk seperatly
<pppoe_dude> Bogaurd_, sudo fdisk -l
<nj786> alone
<Chicory> TakeOut{u}: What's your experience with Quicksynergy, if any?
<Chicory> For some reason it's not doing anything for me.
<pppoe_dude> Bogaurd_, are they all sdx's?
<nj786> i have some questions
<rynhtt> Chicory, I do. Whats up?
<TakeOut{u}> the only time i've used quicksynergy was to connect to another machine that i was running the server on
<Bogaurd_> pppoe_dude: yes, they are :)
<Chicory> I set up the clients vs. the servers correctly, but despite getting the hostnames correct, it doesn't do anything.
<tim__> Pelo It found it in the System>Prefrences>Removable Drives and Media
<Pelo> tim__,  ah , that is something else , lets review a minute,  ( i'm getting confused with all the stuff going by)  what kind of hdd,  what format ? etc
<pppoe_dude> Bogaurd_, so now you have to identify them and figure it out :)
<TakeOut{u}> so you've got the screens setup
<JammasterJay> How do i update: libasound2, libc6 and libgcc1? (im trying to install skype on Drapper)
<ethereality> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ scroll down
<Bogaurd_> hmm ok
* Chicory tried to go the .conf route, but got a lot of errors.
<budluva> pppoe_dude, so ide drives now get mounted as sdx???
<TakeOut{u}> gimme a sec
<budluva> when did this happen?
<Chicory> Then the GUI route.
<ethereality> scroll down to the bottom of the page
<TakeOut{u}> i think i've still got it here
<Bogaurd_> i have i feeling this may have borked my LVM up a llittle
<ethereality> they have torrents there
<Pelo> tim__,  what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<fyochief> Dead Key, t.Ubuntu Dapper. Gnome Term 2.14.2. When I type "t" in a term, I get the last thing I saved using C-v. "T" is OK. Get a "t" in any form   -  problem only appears in Gnome Term.  Help, Please. Thanks
<tim__> Pelo Seagate
<budluva> my feisty installed all my ide drives as hdx
<zerokill88> im having a error while trying to copy a dvd. i get this....the selected location does not have enough free space to store the disc image (95 MiB needed).what can i do to fix this?
<pppoe_dude> budg__, ide drives are listed as sdx's in /dev, yes
<tim__> Pelo The newest one
<pppoe_dude> budluva*
<Pelo> tim__,  internal / external   nfts ? fat 32 ,  sata , ide  ?
<Bogaurd_> pppoe_dude: why the switch in naming convention?
<jaevel> can anyone help with wine problem running wow?
<budluva> lol well mine arent
<pppoe_dude> Bogaurd_, no idea
<pppoe_dude> budluva, are you on feisty?
<tim__> Externale USB
<Bogaurd_> weird stuff
<budluva> yes
<mister_roboto> fyochief: sounds like a stuck key
<Pelo> nj786, just ask you damn quesiton and use my nick when you do , I donT' have time to page up and down to look for your stuff
<pppoe_dude> budluva, and sudo fdisk -l shows hda's?
<tim__> Pelo External USB
<budluva> yes
<budluva> on both of my machines
* bruenig chuckles at Pelo's frustration
<Pelo> tim__,   which version of ubuntu ?
<pppoe_dude> weiwd
<budluva> sda is for sata interfaces is it not?
<budluva> thats what i understood
<pppoe_dude> budluva, used to be
<RawSewage> whats the command to start the keyring daemon
<tim__> Pelo i think 7.10
<gif89apro> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mister_roboto> Pelo:  he's gone :)
<tim__> Pelo 7.04
<phixnay> I'm on windows right now - could some one do me a favor and check what version of wpa supplicant ubuntu ships with?
<Pelo> tim__,  usb external hdd should mount automaticaly, is it formated ?
<tim__> Pelo I just got it so probably not
<Emilio_M> well, when somebody can help me, send me a PM
<majd> Hey, is there a way to mount a windows vista file system in the ubuntu edgy eft live cd?
<Pelo> tim__,  ok check in system > admin to see if you have gparted installed ( gnome partition editor) , if not  sudo apt-get install gparted ,   in gparted, select the proper hdd from the drop down list and make a pertition on it and format it
<fyochief> But that would give the same bad result in Ooo, etc & it doen't.  "t" works fined there
<Pelo> bruenig,  am I usualy short with helpees ?
<tim__> Pelo Which Format would be able to be seen by windows and Ubuntu
<Pelo> majd, try installing nfts-3g but I it it needs a reboot you wonT' be able to keep it
<bruenig> Pelo, no but it is fun to watch others get overwhelmed by certain types of people as well
<Pelo> tim__,  vfat ( ie fat32)
<gikid> JENDA
<majd> Pelo, does ubuntu mount it automatically when you install ubuntu?
<fyochief> mister_roboto,_ But that would give the same bad result in Ooo, etc & it doen't.  "t" works fined there
<tim__> Pelo It dosnt have that option
<bruenig> ubuntu feisty mounts everything you got when you install
<mister_roboto> fyochief: not necessarily true. a <ctrl>-t could do very different things in diff programs
<Pelo> majd,  feisty should mount your nfts partition automaticaly but only in read mode
<mister_roboto> fyochief: or <alt>-t, whatever
<majd> Pelo, i just need to back them up
<mister_roboto> fyochief: try banging on your alt and ctl keys
<Pelo> tim__,  in the terminal   sudo apt-get install  gparted
<Takumi> ok.. rebooted with the updated fstab entries, seems a bit better
<Pelo> majd,  you 'll be fine to copy from
<Pelo> tim__,  or do you mean you donT' have the fat32 option ?
<Bogaurd> now my / is showing up as having no free disk space.... grrr
<majd> Pelo, one last question, does it work in edgy?
<tim__> Pelo No fat 32 Opt. and when i try formating it gives me this error
<Pelo> majd,  in edgy I don'T think so I think you will have to install nfts support for read at least
<Pelo> !ntfs | majd
<ubotu> majd: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Bogaurd> can anybody suggest how i can check why ubuntu thinks my drive is full after this dapped -> edgy -> feisty upgrade business?
<codenamexiii> I got some driver questions anyone willing to help?
<vox754> Pelo, majd Edgy can read ntfs, no problems
<Pelo> tim__,  you have the correct hdd selected ?
<moDumass> there is a folder on my desktop, and inside this folder are a bunch of massive files i want to delete can someone please tell me how to do this from command line
<tim__> Pelo Yup
<mister_roboto> Bogaurd: df -k
<bruenig> moDumass, rm folder/*
<codenamexiii> Anyone can I get some driver support?
<Pelo> tim__,  and in the bottom section of gparted ?  does it show any partiton ?
<tim__> Pelo Shows Unallocated
<Srixon> Hello, I couldnt Fix the problem
<fyochief> mister_roboto:  No help.  I can paste a "t" into a term window and can type a "t" directly any input form in a GUI form. - just not into a terminal
<Bogaurd> mister_roboto: yeah... it says 0 available :(
<nj786> does anybody know what the KDE menu is?
<nj786> on ubuntum
<codenamexiii> I got some questions about NVIDIA Graphic Card Dricer
<Pelo> tim__,   in the bottom section right click and new
<codenamexiii> Diver*
<moDumass> there is a folder on my desktop, and inside this folder are a bunch of massive files i want to delete can someone please tell me how to do this from command line0 PosXthc {Spanish with subs} blablabla
<mister_roboto> fyochief: sorry, i don't know :\
<nj786> anyone
<bruenig> nj786, do you know what kde is?
<moDumass> how much of that is actually the title?
<nj786> NOT REALLY
<JammasterJay> What does this mean? "A later version is available in a software channel" - i got the latest version direct from the company's site
<mister_roboto> Bogaurd: try running "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<nj786> lol
<majd> is there a way to install ubuntu such that it uses free space and doesn't ruin the integrity of my windows only partition?
<bruenig> moDumass, what?
<nj786> im new
<bruenig> !kde | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<mister_roboto> Bogaurd: it will clean up old packages that are no longer needed
<codenamexiii> every time I install the Drivers for NVIDIA G-Force, i cant go to the login screen
<tim__> Pelo i get a Error While setting new disklabel
<codenamexiii> and I have to re-install it
<fyochief>  mister_roboto : Thanks for ur time.
<Pelo> tim__,  what error ?
<Bogaurd> mister_roboto: done... nothing removed. my drive isnt full though!
<wxq2378> Bogaurd, maybe your apt cache is full of downloaded debs  try sudo apt-get clean
<nj786> ok
<nj786> what do i do
<nj786> when i installed it
<mister_roboto> Bogaurd: well your root filesystem is
<maikol> the ubuntu provided cups is no good. subversion 1.3 worked for me.  maybe its time to update the package
<nj786> brueneg?
<bruenig> nj786, don't install kde menu if you don't have kde
<bruenig> nj786, go to those links to learn more about kde
<nj786> i just installed it
<mister_roboto> Bogaurd: you could try booting the live gtparted cdrom and resize the partition where you mounted "/"
<bruenig> nj786, why?
<bruenig> I am fresh though
<zerokill88> im having a error while trying to copy a dvd. i get this....the selected location does not have enough free space to store the disc image (95 MiB needed).what can i do to fix this?
<nj786> can i uninstall it
<nj786> all i did was type it in to terminal
<nj786> is there a way ot get rid of it
<nj786> im sorry bruenig
<Bogaurd> ok mister_roboto: i did apt-get clean, now it's showing as 99% used :S
<bruenig> nj786, what was the command you typed
<Pelo> zerokill88,  copy less stuff or get an empty dvd
<nj786>  sudo apt-get install
<bruenig> nj786, install what
<nj786> i am just trying to install this icon theme
<majd> vox754, is there a way to browse the files on my windows partition from the live cd?
<Bogaurd> which doesnt make sense as it  only had about 30% used before i upgraded from dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<nj786> i donwloaded
<nj786> but i do not know how
<bruenig> nj786, is the icon theme kde?
<nj786> no idea
<budluva> nj786, goto your desktop
<tim__> PELO it just says error while trying to label disk
<bruenig> nj786, link to the icon theme
<nj786> hold on
<nj786> ill giv u the link
<Pelo> tim__,  ic
<budluva> nj786, if you downloaded it from the net, its probably in /home/nj786/Desktop
<vox754> majd, yes there is, you mount the partition and you can view, browse, open, play, but not modify, ask Pelo or bruenig, they'll help you
* Pelo starts to wonder if gparted in feisty is broken, he was having some problems whit it too 
<nj786> yes
<nj786> it is
<nj786> what do i do
<nj786> to install it
* Pelo takes aim an shoots vox754 
<budluva> nj786, well open system/preferences/theme
<vox754> !enter | nj786 I know you are a nub but,
<ubotu> nj786 I know you are a nub but,: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, i recently uninstalled the proprietry Nvidia driver and wish to reinstall it, unfortunately there seem to be some remanent files preventing it from working properly is there a way to remove all of these?
<Pelo> tim__, did the hdd come with a cd ?
<mister_roboto> Bogaurd: if you don't have "/var" on a separate partition, you might look in there to see if you have some giant logs to clean up too. it's kind of a pain to track down stuff to remove. if your disk has a lot of space, you might try resizing partitions.
<nj786> i appologize.
<bruenig> nj786, link to the theme, this isn't windows, there isn't a "way" to install it necessarily. There could be a variety of ways depending on what it actually is.
<budluva> nj786, then edit your current theme, goto the icon tab, and drag the icon package you downloaded into that window
<tim__> No
<tim__> wish it did
<Pelo> jscinoz,  sudo apt-get purge  package name
<nj786> do i click customize?
<jscinoz> alrready done that
<RagingBull> Hello
<budluva> nj786, yes
<Pelo> tim__, ok ...   let me think a few minutes
<budluva> nj786, then goto the icon tab
<nj786> ok and then
<budluva> nj786, then in that window it opened up, drag the icon package you downloaded into that window
<jscinoz> pelo, basically when i try reinstall the driver it installs fine but X fails to start with "Cannot find NVIDIA"
<nj786> ok
<vox754> !prefix | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<budluva> nj786, then you should be able to pick it from the list
<zerokill88> pelo but i have 160 gig hd
<moDumass> what does unexpected token mean?
<Pelo> jscinoz,   in xorg.conf  change nvidia for nv
<vox754> !tab | nj786 zerokill88
<ubotu> nj786 zerokill88: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nj786> budluva, i dragged the folder into it but it rejects it
<jscinoz> i have
<RagingBull> This is what I want I want you to do exactly as I say in this is why
<RagingBull> eer
<budluva> nj786, ok whats the link to the icon you downloaded?
<RagingBull> M-ERiMiEs-t
<mister_roboto> moDumass: some kind of syntax error
<RagingBull> mt
<mon^rch> doom 3 and quake 4 on linux... yay me :D
<yarddog> remhilight nick
<jscinoz> pelo, i needed to change nvidia back to nv to get into X,
<budluva> nj786, i was hoping the icon package was in a tarball
<Pelo> zerokill88,  did you say you were copying "TO" a dvd ? or from a dvd
<jscinoz> pelo, my problem is getting the nvidia driver to install and set up correctly
<tim__> pelo okay
<Pelo> jscinoz, I'm not an expert on nvidia , check the forum
<zerokill88> pelo im copying from a dvd
<nj786> KDE_cRYSTAL_DIAMOND_2.6_CLASSICAL_MOD
<budluva> nj786, theme's that are in the .tar.gz format you can drag into the theme windows to install
<Pelo> zerokill88, maybe you donT' have room on that particular partitons,  try copying a few files at a time
<jscinoz> already have checked the fourm, i need some help from someone here who can go over it with me
<bruenig> nj786, that is for kde, you are using gnome
* Chicory awards Takeout an Awesome Award.
<bruenig> nj786, stay away from stuff that says kde or is shiny and blue
<nj786> oh ok
<Pelo> jscinoz,  try asking again in half an hour
<budluva> nj786, so paste the link to the icon here
<nj786> wait bruenig
<mister_roboto> bruenig: hey, kde rocks :)
<jscinoz> alright.
<nj786> i have this other 1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@12-219-36-144.client.mchsi.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<nj786> in tar.gz_files
<budluva> nj786, i take it your in gnome? and not kde right?
<zerokill88> Pelo,well i formated the whole partition for linux.so i should have the whole 160 g.and its an iso file
<nj786> i am in gnome
<nj786> yes
<budluva> nj786, ok, and your downloading all these icon's and themes from gnome-look.org?
<lancer> How long before Ubuntu upgrades to the recently released blender 2.44 ? I had to do an entire distro upgrade of Fiesty just to get blender 2.43 working and on dial up that took me about 3 days.
<nj786> budluva i have this other icon it is in tar.gz_files
<nj786> yes
<budluva> nj786, ok try dragging that into the icon window to install it
<nj786> 1 sec
<budluva> nj786, if done correctly you should be able to select the icon theme from the window
<nj786> budluva so no KD icons will work
<nj786> on gnome?
<budluva> no
<Pelo> tim__,   ok this is what I have to suggest , I had some problems myself formating a usb drive earlier today,  I ended up booting the live cd to use gparted on that to install a disklabel, try that, it might help, once the hdd is partitioned you should be able to format it with not problem and it should mount autiomatical
<mister_roboto> lancer: you could always d/l the source and compile it yourself to stay current. you won't have the package management though, if you care
<lancer> mister_roboto, I would do that , but not sure of deps / steps etc
<bruenig> budluva, did you not see what the name of the file was, he pasted it, it was "OBVIOUS KDE THEME NAME" or something like that
<tim__>  okay thanks
<budluva> nj786, there is another way to install themes, instead of dragging them into the window, you can just click INSTALL and point it to the file you downloaded
<budluva> bruenig, oh
<Pelo> zerokill88, check in gparted to make sure the partiton is ok and that there is space available , that is all I can suggest
<budluva> bruenig, no i missed that :P
<jplastin> Azureus won't start anymore for some reason: /usr/bin/azureus: line 36: exec: java: not found
<Bogaurd> mister_roboto: looks like i found the cause of the problems :) when i upgraded, all the drive names got messed up, so the correct partitions were not mounted, which means a big backup was done to the wrong location, taking a lot of disk space :)
<nj786> ok  thank you budluva
<budluva> nj786, you should start downloading themes at www.gnome-look.org
<mister_roboto> lancer: yes, it can be a bit of a pain for large programs that have a lot of deps. i don't know much at all about blender
<jplastin> I have sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-jre installed though
<nj786> ok
* Pelo needs to go and buy some cigs befor the store closes , lager folks 
<nj786> thank you budluva
<budluva> nj786, stay away from kde-look.org
<Pelo> later
<budluva> :P
<nj786> thank you budluva
<mister_roboto> Bogaurd: good job!  :)
<zerokill88> pelo ok
<jplastin> i also had sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin installed before
<moDumass> it was indeedy, now is there some way to foolproof this, somehow set my install dir to never be more than 80% full without throwing its toys and making me move stuff?
<Bogaurd> is there anyway to have a symbolic link at /dev/hda to point to what is now called /dev/sda?
<mister_roboto> Bogaurd: i had a feisty upgrade hose me too by changing my drive device names and they didn't all mount. easy to fix but...
<budluva> Bogaurd, did you try gparted?
<bruenig> Bogaurd, you don't like the new name?
<skt> does anyone here run WoW and have poor performance? I'm using feisty and cedega and get around 20-30 fps when windows gets 50+. I've adjusted nvidia-settings as well as cedga and in-game settings to the absolutele highest performance possible and still nothing
<Bogaurd> mister_roboto: why does it happen, do you know? my desktop is feisty, but that still shows up as /dev/hda
<lancer> mister_roboto, the trouble with blender and ubuntu is that a certian renderer plugin that blender uses (yafray) is compiled with older clibs - result is a crash if you use the "live" render feature (see it rendering - useful to know if worth the wait)... only solution is to wait a proper compiled for ubuntu version but upgrades to repos can be very very behind the times.
<mistone> how do I mount a fat32 harddrive at boot?
<Bogaurd> bruenig: well, what was wrong with /dev/hdx? :P
<bruenig> mistone, add it to the fstab
<mistone>  I know that
<mistone> wahts the syntax
<nautivus2> una
<bruenig> !fat32
<Bogaurd> budluva: what do you mean?
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<cashvalentine^^> Which is the better dual core processor for Ubuntu, AMD or Intel Duo 2?
<mister_roboto> Bogaurd: the maintainers decided to go to a new naming scheme for the drives but i haven't been following the news and am not sure of the reason.
<budluva> Bogaurd, well your drive names all got renamed to sdx right?
<Bogaurd> budluva: yeah, they did
<ixian_> is there a good alternative to gdesklets? i find most of the widgets in gdeskets to be rather ugly
<bruenig> Bogaurd, is there some sort of problem with the new name or you just want it changed back
<sgtmattbaker> anybody here play any x360?
<budluva> Bogaurd, well just wondering maybe gparted can fix the names
<theRealballchalk> haha
<Bogaurd> bruenig: it's just that it broke stuff, and I've gotta work out where to fix everything :)
<bruenig> ixian_, depending on what you are looking for, conky is good, it is generally just a system monitor though
<bruenig> Bogaurd, what did it break, scripts or what?
<theRealballchalk> richard stallman looks like a messiah preaching
<theRealballchalk> http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2007/05/28/100033867/
<cashvalentine^^> Anybody have recommendations for which is the better dual core processor for Ubuntu, AMD or Intel Duo 2?
<Chicory> Yep.
<mister_roboto> lancer: i guess you'd have to upgrade that plugin too in the same way if you really needed new blender and didn't want to wait. do you have the backports repo enabled? you can get newer stuff that way
<Chicory> He tends to do that.
<ixian_> bruenig, im mostly looking for that kind of thing.. system stats..
<Bogaurd> bruenig: scripts, fstab etc
<rai7> Linux nub here: I just want to know if Ubuntu uses the swap file if there is still physical memory free? I have 2 gigs and am wondering if running programs needing lots of mem will make my hard disk thrash?
<bruenig> Bogaurd, well fstab will be easy to fix, you can use sed to fix all the scripts at once and fstab for that matter
<nj786> budluva do i download the PNG or the SVG?
<bruenig> !info conky | ixian_
<ubotu> ixian_: conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 123 kB, installed size 416 kB
<nj786> budluva the theme
<Dragnslcr> Anybody know offhand what command is run and/or file is altered when you set the time for monitor power saving?
<MTecknology> is everybody offline?
<budluva> nj786, png and svg are both graphic formats, like jpg or gif
<nj786> budluva, so it really doesnt matter?
<bruenig> svg is better
<nj786> ok
<bruenig> for themes
<budluva> nj786, lol what your trying to download is just a screenshot, not the actual themes
<cashvalentine^^> What forum has people who can answer the following: "Which is the better dual core processor for Ubuntu, AMD or Intel Duo 2?"
<nj786> oh
<theRealballchalk> rai7 how much ram u got?
<budluva> nj786, your just downloading a picture of the theme
<bruenig> cashvalentine^^, I don't think it much matters
<nj786> well
<nj786> where can i download the real icons?
<nj786> llol
<rai7> theRealballchalk: I have 2 gigs
<budluva> nj786, the download from gnome-look.org should be in .tar.gz
<budluva> nj786, they should be on the same page where your seeing the picture
<cashvalentine^^> bruenig: with duo2, do you use the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<Och4>  /j #cedega
<nj786> yess what i am download is in that tar.gz format
<budluva> ok
<budluva> there you go
<theRealballchalk> rai7 i'd allocate 2 gigs for swap since you have 2 gigs of physmem
<nj786> ok now what do i do
<bruenig> cashvalentine^^, those are all reverse compatible to i386 so it doesn't matter
<budluva> it should download to /home/YOURUSERNAME/Desktop
<nj786> do i extract the downloaded folder?
<nj786> budluva?
<budluva> no
<theRealballchalk> rai7 don't quote me but double check around because i'm not on linux
<budluva> nj786, go back to the theme manager
<budluva> nj786, System/Preferences/Theme
<nj786> ok
<mister_roboto> bruenig: amd64 compile doesn't include any amd-specific optimizations?
<budluva> nj786, custozime your current theme
<nj786> and then budluva?
<bruenig> rai7, swap is such a waste, my swap is at 2.4 MB of usage right now, I wouldn't wast much disk space on that
<nj786> ok and then budluva?
<budluva> nj786, now did you download icons again? or wallpaper, or window borders or what?
<nj786> just icon theme
<theRealballchalk> bruenig: true that
<bruenig> mister_roboto, the amd64 version does yes, you also lose stuff like flash
<mister_roboto> bruenig: he was asking about using amd64 on an intel chip. not a wise move
<rai7> 2.4 mb!!!!? mine is 89 megs, though I dont hear the disk moving. when I do free -m I get 1537 used 89 megs in swap. Is that strange?
<budluva> nj786, ok, goto the icon tab again, click install, and navigate to where you downloaded the .tar.gz and click on it, then click OK
<nj786> i got it
<bruenig> mister_roboto, oh I thought he was talking about the AMD chip
<Pete_> does anyone know how I can fix a problem with gnome-sessions-properties from the command line?  I made a change to the gnome-sessions-properties and now gnome will not start...
<budluva> nj786, now can you see it in the list?
<nj786> thank you indearly soo much budluva
<mister_roboto> bruenig: core duo
<theRealballchalk> i use onlly 7% of my swap
<budluva> nj786, no problem
<nj786> yes budluva, thank you
<budluva> nj786, good luck and have fun
<theRealballchalk> and it's  2259MB dedicated
<nj786> is there another way i can contact you if you are not on IRC
<budluva> nj786, im usually here
<nj786> ok, budluva
<nj786> thanks
<budluva> nj786, and if im not, there are more skilled people in here than me
<nj786> ok, thankyou budluva
<budluva> np
<theRealballchalk> who's from New jersey?
<|jplastin|> I ran Azureus with java5 AND java6 installed
<|jplastin|> and now it doesn't work
<JammasterJay> Has anyone successfully installed Skype?
<Pete_> anyone know how to fix gnome-sessions-properties?
* Pelo comes back with cigarettes and chocolate milk and he's keeping it all for himself 
<Pelo> Pete_,  what's the problem ?
<Baelrun> Anyone have any luck with the Dell TrueMobil 1400?  Fiesty recognizes it, it's shown in iwconfig, yet it is flagged as disabled in lshw
<Pete_> i made a change to the gnome-sessions-properties, and now gnome will not load.
<Pelo> Pete_, lovely
<Pete_> is there a text file I can change back in a terminal session?
<Pelo> Pete_, did you delete someting or add something ?
<|jplastin|> please someone check the output of startin azureus on the command line;
<|jplastin|> http://pastebin.ca/486814
<Pete_> both
<|jplastin|> It
<|jplastin|> 's a java issue
<|jplastin|> i have both java5 and java6 installed
<|jplastin|> And i'm pretty sure Azureus is trying to use java6
<bruenig> |jplastin|, azureus is crap
<|jplastin|> because when java6 is uninstalled
<sudobash> hey does anyone know how send another xterm from tty1 to the failself enviornment that is supposed to be at tty7?
<Pelo> Pete_,  you can remove stuff in  ~/.config/automount  but for adding stuff I donT' know
<bruenig> !enter | |jplastin|
<ubotu> |jplastin|: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sudobash> w says its on :0
<|jplastin|> bruenig: No it isn't, and besides that doesn't help.
<charles> sudobash
<Pete_> Pelo, thanks I look there...
<charles> i
<Bogaurd>  when I do an fdisk -l, I notice that one of my partitions, which is part of an LVM array, is listed as having partition type 83 (Linux) whereas all the reast are listed as 8e (Linux LVM). Is this going to pose a problem down the track? Is it safe to modify this using fdisk?
<bruenig> |jplastin|, what doesn't help is scrolling up to the read the beginning of your sentence
<charles> my external isn't working still
<MrNOKIA> hello everyone
<Chicory> <3
<charles> i ran cat /etc/fstab
<sudobash> you have it on usb?
<mister_roboto> |jplastin|: yes, it's java 6 and the vm is crashing :\    try "sudo update-java-alternatives" and set it to java 5 if you want to try the other jvm
<charles> yeah
<levander> Is there any way to encode to the WMA format from WAV on Ubuntu?
<sudobash> whats the device path?
<|jplastin|> bruenig: cranky spanky
<|jplastin|> it rhymes!
<bruenig> levander, I bet ffmpeg can do it, it can do everything
<bruenig> !enter | |jplastin|
<ubotu> |jplastin|: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> levander,  possibly with soundconverter
<MrNOKIA> here's what i posted by mistake in #ubuntu-kernel
<MrNOKIA> [05:10]  <MrNOKIA> hello again :)
<MrNOKIA> [05:14]  <MrNOKIA> i'm a little bit puzzled: could anynone please explain the "your processor does not support long mode, use a 32bit version" error ? i got it twice, once on gentoo 2007 and also on feisty fawn, when trying to boot a dell inspiron 6400 centrino dual core box
<MrNOKIA> [05:16]  <MrNOKIA> what is more strange, is that on a dell inspiron 6400 intel dual core 2 the error doesn;t appear
<MrNOKIA> [05:17]  <MrNOKIA> both distros, however, are puzzled by the ATi x1400 vga, which is very strange, at least from ubuntu point of view: both dapper and edgy detected it flawlessly
<MrNOKIA> [05:17]  <MrNOKIA> but not feisty...
<|jplastin|> bruenig: stop spamming the channel
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Airforce5555> woooooooooooooooooooooh, upgraded to feisty fawn today.
<Airforce5555> the terminal is awesome!!!!!
<|jplastin|> You already said that.
<jrib> bruenig: ?
<charles> uhmm... what is a device path...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sudobash> try checking /dev/sda1
* MrNOKIA was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<bruenig> I thought MrNOKIA was going to keep going
<charles> hehe
<rollerskatejamms> Hobbsee, Huh?
<charles> oo
<rollerskatejamms> Hobbsee, Why'd you do that
<sudobash> dev/ device
<Hobbsee> !paste | MrNOKIA
<ubotu> MrNOKIA: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<StarScream> Airforce5555:  the terminal ? what is different about it  in feisty ?
<MrNOKIA> ok
<sudobash> your on ubuntu right? which ver?
<Pete_> pelo, that got me back in! thanks alot!!!
<rollerskatejamms> MrNOKIA, are you trying to use 64 bit ubuntu on a Core Duo?
<Airforce5555> the default is black backround
<MrNOKIA> yes
<MrNOKIA> centrino duo
<rollerskatejamms> MrNOKIA, Only Core 2 Duos have 64 bit.
<Airforce5555> let me take another look at it
<|jplastin|> http://pastebin.ca/486814  If anyone can help with this java error i'm getting running Azureus... I have both java5 and java6 jre and bin installed.
<norton_escafe> MrNOKIA: will not work
<sudobash> try this charles.... mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<charles> it's hda5
<Pelo> Pete_,  you're welcome
<sudobash> but make the media folder first
<rollerskatejamms> MrNOKIA, The old Cores arent 64 bit, only Core 2's are
<sudobash> like mkdir /media/sda1
<mister_roboto> |jplastin|: yes, it's java 6 and the vm is crashing :\    try "sudo update-java-alternatives" and set it to java 5 if you want to try the other jvm
<MrNOKIA> thanks
<Airforce5555> black backround, white text, green border. it owns
<norton_escafe> MrNOKIA: gotta have a Core 2 Duo for 64 bit goodness.
<rollerskatejamms> Sorry MrNOKIA :-(
<MrNOKIA> didn't knew that
<Airforce5555> omg
<Airforce5555> does that happen a lot?
<DBO> dont worry, just a minor glitch Airforce5555
<sudobash> charles> mkdir /media/sda1
<crdlb> that was a sad little netsplit
* Pelo isn'T in the mood for a screwy channel tonight 
<Baelrun> Anyone have any luck with the Dell TrueMobil 1400?  Fiesty recognizes it, it's shown in iwconfig, yet it is flagged as disabled in lshw.  Laptop is a Inspiron XPS Gen 1
<sudobash> that first
<sudobash> then
<norton_escafe> yay netplits
<sudobash> mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<Pelo> Baelrun,  check the forum <
<Amaranth> Baelrun: you have to install the firmware
<sudobash> if it doesnt say anything it worked... if not it will say unable to mount file
<Amaranth> Baelrun: since broadcom won't give us permission to redistribute it
<Amaranth> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<charles> i think it is hda5
<charles> is it okay if i still use sda1
<DBO> crdlb, actually if you notice, they are all freenode staff =P
<|jplastin|> mister_roboto: so what arguement does that command take?
<sudobash> try it
<|jplastin|> mister_roboto: sudo update-java-alternatives java5 ?
<crdlb> DBO: I just did :)
<levander> I've somehow lost that thing where when you mouse over a window, it brings that window to the forefront and assigns the focus to it.  Anybody know how to re-enable it?
<sudobash> mkdir /media/sda1
<sudobash> do that as root
<sudobash> or sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<Amaranth> DBO: the super s3krit staff server split
<mister_roboto> |jplastin|: if you just run the command itself, it shows a very helpful usage screen
<mister_roboto> |jplastin|: give it a try
<|jplastin|> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<norton_escafe> Amaranth: heh
<jrib> levander: system > preferences > windows
<DBO> Amaranth, thanks =P  kinda guessed that one, I was just pointing out a fun fact
<Pelo> levander, are you using desktop effects ?  ask in #ubuntu-effects  if not  try in system > prets > mouse
<charles> charles@Victor:~$ mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<charles> mount: only root can do that
<|jplastin|> mister_roboto: It still crashes using java5 =[
<sudobash> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<brett^`> charles: use sudo
<mister_roboto> |jplastin|: might try reading that file created by the jvm to see why it's crashing. should be a stack trace in there (if you care to start digging that deep :)
<charles> sudo make me a sandwich! lol
<|jplastin|> mister_roboto:gcj works though
<sudobash> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<a5benwillis>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY PASSWORD
<|jplastin|> mister_roboto: any downsides to using Azureus with gcj/
<norton_escafe> charles: that shirt rocks
<|jplastin|> ?
<sudobash> lol
<ChiefFYO> Notice that I just typed a "t".  I can type a lower case "t" in any program with a GUI. I can not type a "t" in a terminal widow  (Dapper, GNOME Terminal 2.14.2).  When I type a "t" in a command line in a shell, I get the last thing I had saved with C-v. BTW,  cap "T" behaves properly in shell command lines and in GUI's of applications.  Any thoughts? thanks.
<mister_roboto> |jplastin|: hmmm, that's interesting.  i don't know the answer. i use neither azureus nor gcj  :)
<mister_roboto> |jplat
<mister_roboto> jpla
<mister_roboto> sorry...
<charles> it says it's already mounted
<sudobash> azureus is awsome in linux
<mister_roboto> |jplastin|: if it runs and works with gcj, just use that
<crdlb> ChiefFYO: gnome-terminal has customizable keybindings
<charles> i mean
<norton_escafe> ChiefFYO: weird.  Have you tried that from a console window?
<JammasterJay> Voip: Skype, Wendo, Gaim...i can't get any of them to work, is there another option?
<norton_escafe> s/window/tty
<charles> i'll inmountit first and do it again
<jscinoz> Hey has anyone been able to install wine from the ubuntu repo with ALSA support? the guys in #winehq said that its ubuntu's problem not Wine's
* Pelo thinks ppl who put non alpha characters at the beginning of their nicks are just trying to annoy the helpers 
<sudobash> what did it say charles?
<ChiefFYO> crdb:  Looked for them but only found information for rebinding the Window keys.  Do you know how?
<sudobash> or did it not say anything?
<charles> it mounted just fine now
<sudobash> cool
<charles> but i don't know how to get it to show up now
<sudobash> you can check the mount by just using the command like $ mount
<charles> $ mount
<charles> shit
<sudobash> just mount
<charles> haha
<Pelo> jscinoz, try looking in the forum for an answer
<sudobash> $ means prompt
<charles> i mean that was bad language, i apologize
<jscinoz> alright
<sudobash> so does anyone know how ubuntu deals with the X windows as tty? like im trying to send an open xterm to the desktop
<sudobash> w calls the tty :0 for tty7?
<sudobash> should be something like xterm > tty7
<sudobash> guess i should go to the linux channel
<phixnay> how do I blacklist stuff in modprobe?
<Pelo> sudobash, we're not ignoring you we just dont' know
<lineman60> phixany one sec
<Pelo> phixnay,   man modprobe
<|-David-|> *--[Amsg]  I'm so bored, anyone have anything that might entertain me? [gmsA] --*
<phixnay> pelo: sorry, this time man has failed me
<wastrel> sudobash:  export DISPLAY=:0.0; xterm
<mister_roboto> phixnay: or man modprobe.conf  :)
<phixnay> no mention of blacklisting
<phixnay> oa
<Wayne_> Would somebody be so kind to link me to the newest version of ubuntu for MAC???
<mister_roboto> phixnay: don't ignore those "see also"'s in man :)
<wastrel> sudobash:  jump into X and figure out what your $DISPLAY is set to (echo $DISPLAY)
<lineman60> http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=112273
<Pelo> phixnay,  there is an option with modprobe to remove  that could be usefull
<ChiefFYO> sudobash: From the F2 computer is something like "startx 0:1 ???" I you want to do what I think.  I used to do this all the time before we had Virtual desdtops & have forgetton the full details
<Bogaurd>  when I do an fdisk -l, I notice that one of my partitions, which is part of an LVM array, is listed as having partition type 83 (Linux) whereas all the reast are listed as 8e (Linux LVM). Is this going to pose a problem down the track? Is it safe to modify this using fdisk?
<Pelo> !torrents > Wayne_   check pm
<wastrel> !blacklist | phixnay
<ubotu> phixnay: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Wayne_> pelo ... any other way besides torrents?
<phixnay> Pelo mister_roboto wastrel: thanks for the useful info guys! I'm trying to get my wireless adapter to work, and blacklisting some drivers seems to be the way to go
<Pelo> !downloads > Wayne_
<HiddenHax> BONANZA!
<Wayne_> Pelo: No new PM for !downloads and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ does not have a MAC version.
<Pelo> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<ulti2001> hey guys
<wald0> hey
<phixnay> wastrel: I assume it needs to restart in order to take effect, right?
<wastrel> Wayne_:  i don't think feisty has a ppc version
<Wayne_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/release/ does though ; they don't have a 7.1 for MAC yet?
<Wayne_> Wastrel: Thanks bro.
<ulti2001> I am having a problem with ubuntu, I can't seem to get the active window to appear above all the other windows
<wastrel> phixnay:  yes, unless you're able to rmmod the offending modules from the running kernel
<ulti2001> like when i click open the file open box appears behind everything
<ulti2001> i am using beryl
<ulti2001> so is there something it changed
<nelson_> E a galera!!!
<dragonmc> hey guys, anyone able to recommend a good archiver that supports .rar and possibly .ace files?
<ChiefFYO> /Leaving
<nelson_> Algum do Brasil por aqui?
<Pelo> !pr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Wayne_> While im here ... The new iMac's (with the intel's) ... Can ubuntu ppc version be ran off of a USB flash drive onto the imac's if so how would I boot from the USB flash drive?
<Pelo> Wayne_, probabaly
<Pelo> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Pupeno> Hello.
* Pelo looks at Pupeno suspiciously 
<Pupeno> Is there some gnome hexadecimal/binary editor?
<Pupeno> Pelo: why?
<IndyGunFreak> Pupeno: he's in one of his moods.. he can be quite cantankerous
<IndyGunFreak> lol
* Pelo knew Pupeno wanted something, no one just drops by to say hello anymore 
<wastrel> Pupeno:  i use hexer - it's a vi-like hex editor.  for gnome, i dunno
<bill__k> Pupeno, GHexEdit
* Pelo goes to look up cantankerous
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Pupeno> Pelo: at least I say hello, instead of just asking.
<IndyGunFreak> Pupeno: well, most people, its preferred they just ask.
<bill__k> Pupeno, look in synaptic (or adaept if you're on kubuntu)
<IndyGunFreak> you have to remember, there's 1200 people in this channel,
<Pelo> fortunately  ubuntu comes with a handy dictornnary
<jscinoz> is there a way to schedule /tmp to autoclean itself? its taking up 20gb  :(
<Wayne_> Pelo: I've googled for the last thirty minutes ; do you know how I would boot the iMac's from USB flash drive?
<Pupeno> IndyGunFreak: I don't see saying hello is a problem yet.
<DBO> !cron > jscinoz
<IndyGunFreak> Pupeno: no, generally not...
<IndyGunFreak> not right now.
<jscinoz> and what would my script be?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> come in during the busy times, and your hello will be off hte screen before someone can answer.
<DBO> jscinoz, just write a script that deletes everything in there
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> !install > Wayne_   I donT' know sorry but there might be something in those links
<Wayne_> I checked the links also.
<Wayne_> Ugh so stressful.
<gooch> does anyone know the difference between the regular and alternate install CDs?
<jscinoz> so sudo rm /tmp/* ?
<jscinoz> that gives "Argument list too long"
<bluefox83> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<IndyGunFreak> Wayne_: i don't think thats a Linux issue.
<DBO> jscinoz, no no, you need to make a script that should check the age of the files in there too
<Pelo> Wayne_,  try the forum then  there is a lot of user provided info on stuff like that,  I donT' realy know anything about macs
<IndyGunFreak> gooch: the alternate install CD is text based... some PC's have trouble with the regular installer.
<Wayne_> Thank you for your help.
<MTecknology> Does anybody know how to explain what a multicast rate is?
<jscinoz> and how would i do this? surely such a function should be built into ubuntu, you cant just leave temporary files growing to take half a disk in a day or two
<Pelo> gooch,  the alternate cd is a text base installer,  the regular one is a live cd desktop
<gooch> cool thanks
<Pelo> jscinoz,  please donT' use the enter key for punctuation
<IndyGunFreak> gooch: do you think you need the alt. install cd?
<DBO> jscinoz, well normally they dont grow that fast... and it should clean itself automagically
<IndyGunFreak> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ulti2001> i got it thanks guys
<codeshiftster> my friend is going to switch to Ubuntu and he asked me a question I couldn't help with about networking
<DBO> jscinoz, I am looking for a better answer for you, please hold
<jscinoz> Thanks
<norton_escafe> jscinoz: cd /tmp && find -type f -exec rm '{}' ';'
<Pelo> MTecknology, try lookign it up in wikipedia
<norton_escafe> jscinoz: I would test it in a scratch dir first, of course.
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | codeshiftster
<ubotu> codeshiftster: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gooch> yeah i got a laptop that freezes on boot from the live cd...
<IndyGunFreak> gooch: ok.. the alt. install CD, while text based, is pretty easy... i have to use it on my PC.
<DBO> norton_escafe, you might want to add a time requirement to that too, so you dont delete stuff from active programs
<wastrel> norton_escafe, jscinoz -delete is equivalent to -exec rm '{}' ';'  (but is less visually interesting)
<codeshiftster> I was just giving some background.  I wasn't going to go much deeper if I didn't get a response
<gopnik> gooch: i got the same problem then used alternate CD
<DBO> jscinoz, sudo apt-get install tmpreaper
<jscinoz> is there a way to make it not ask for confirmation for each file?
<IndyGunFreak> gopnik: well, most aren't gonna respond to a general question, so just ask, if someone can help, they will.
<jscinoz> ok thanks DBO
<gopnik> also on laptop
<codeshiftster> how do you check on surrounding wireless networks in Ubuntu?
<wastrel> tmpreaper is a good name for a program!
<Pelo> codeshiftster,  there is alot of traffic in this channel it is better to ask the question and if someone knows the answer they will jump in and provide it
<norton_escafe> wastrel: sorry, old skool habits (don't need this newfangled -delete nonsense. :)
<IndyGunFreak> gooch: my problem is dual displays, it chokes a live cd every time..lol
<IndyGunFreak> so i have to alternate install.
<Pelo> !wifi > codeshiftster  check pm windows
<jscinoz> norton_escafe, DB0, wastrel thanks for your help
<gopnik> IndyGunFreak: i don't have any question for now :)
<IndyGunFreak> nortons name should be norton_escapee
<codeshiftster> ...pm windows.  Right.  I'm going to google that now
<juantao> Hello, is there anyone here who could help me with a virtual hosting problem?
<juantao> I've either missed a step or misconfigured something: [warn]  NameVirtualHost jondowd.com:0 has no VirtualHosts
<juantao> The sites are visable world wide, but get that error when I restart apache (although the sites function ok)
<jscinoz> DB0, how can i schedule tmpreaper to run automatically
<Pelo> codeshiftster,  private msg window , in your irc client,  a message from ubotu
<cables> Can anyone using Beryl in here tell me what they have for Visual Effects > Wobbly Windows > Advanced > Grid > Grid Resolution? I messed up my settings so it would be great if someone could tell me the default values.
<HiddenHax> woohooo
<rainwalker> Why do some programs have the little window resizer triangle in the bottom right corner and others dont?
* Pelo thinks HiddenHax  is dangerously cheerfull
<kramers> how do i install programs like flash?
<crdlb> rainwalker: it's purely up to the program to add that widget
<cables> !flash | kramers
<ubotu> kramers: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pelo> rainwalker,  developper's discretion
<jobezone> Hi, I just submitted this bug to ubuntu: "The linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic package doesn't contain a initrd.img" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/114541
<billy> kramers: use Synaptic Package Manager.
<kramers> thank you
<rainwalker> crdlb: is there a way I can add it?
<amicrawler> is there a reson that  xine  hd content  drops to the bottom of the screen instead of the middle?
<crdlb> rainwalker: no
<rainwalker> :(
<crdlb> unless you want to patch and recompile the apps
<rainwalker> I was hoping it was an Ubuntu thing; neither Firefox nor Gimp has it
<HiddenHax> PELO
<jobezone> Can anyone confirm on their Feisty Fawns? Do a 'dpkg -L linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic' if you have the package installed.
<HiddenHax> HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<amicrawler> is there a reson that  xine  hd content  drops to the bottom of the screen instead of the middle?
<DBO> HiddenHax, try to tone it down please =)
<jobezone> It should have install a newer version of initrd.img-etcetc in /boot
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Is there a particular reason why I cannot fix broken packages in Synaptic?
<Pelo> Neon_Gen_Eva, try removing them  ( completely ) and reinstalling
<jobezone> anyone cares to confirm, by doing 'dpkg -L linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic' and see if there is no initrd.img.***** file installed under /boot ?
<Neon_Gen_Eva> I attempted to complete remove the "Samba" package, and recieved an error exit status 102 ( think)
<Pelo> jobezone,  this a pretty much a channel for noobs, you're talking above most ppl's level , sorry
<crimsun> jobezone: that's because the initramfs is regenerated at install/upgrade.
<jobezone> aaaahhhhhhhhh
<jobezone> crimsun: dumb me!
<norton_escafe> jobezone: there is not initrd in the package.  crimsun pointed out why. :)
<jobezone> yep, I learned it just now
* norton_escafe is slow typist.
<jobezone> it's this laptop then, that didn't manage to regenerate it.
<jobezone> Will close the bug
<jscinoz> what should the tmptime value in /etc/default/rcS be?
* HiddenHax jumps into the waterfall
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Pelo: Tried a complete remove and got "E: samba: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 102"
<norton_escafe> jscinoz: is 0 in mine
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Sorry to bother you again
<jscinoz> does 0 mean never or auto?
<jscinoz> because mine is 0 but it never cleans /tmp
<Pelo> Neon_Gen_Eva, I was just giving some basic advice, I can't help further then that
<Pelo> not on this anyway
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Thanks anyways
<Neon_Gen_Eva> IT was better than nothing.
<norton_escafe> jscinoz: it means remove them no matter how new they are
<jscinoz> ah
<jscinoz> but why does mine never clean...
<Neon_Gen_Eva> So thanks, any idea where I can get more help?  Another Channel or what?  If not, it's fine.
* Pelo wonders where the cron log is 
<Pelo> Neon_Gen_Eva,   the forum would be a good place  search for borken pakcages  and see what turnes up
<mon^rch> my /home/.dmrc file is being ignored, when I change the permissions I still get "that" message at login... help?
<gopnik> how to setup an program on system start-up ?
<gopnik> to run
<Pelo> gopnik,   menu > system > prefs > session
<gopnik> thanks
<jobezone> hm, How do you close a bug you submitted in launchpad?
<vox754> Pelo, "locate cron" gives /etc/cron.weekly/sysklogd  and a few
<antum> How do I reinstall an earlier version of ubuntu? I've put the Live CD in and restarted but it booted my old system
<Pelo> vox754,  thakns
* vox754 came back from the dead after being shot by some hairy guy
* codeshiftster laughs maniacally in joy
<codeshiftster> vox754:  you too?
<zcat[1] > problem; when I right-click an ISO and burn it to disk, I sometimes get no option to change the burn speed, sometimes only two options "maximum" and "51.1x" -- using other software I get the full range of speeds.
<HiddenHax> ifconfig eth0 down;macchanger -m XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX eth0;ifconfig eth0 up
<antum> Anyone know how to boot from CD?
<mon^rch> my /home/.dmrc file is being ignored, when I change the permissions I still get "that" message at login... help?
<zcat[1] > I can just use k3b but that's a workaround, not a solution :(
<Yggdrasil> is there any compatible web cam software under linux
<juantao> antum: is this a bootable cd?
<Yggdrasil> mon^rch did you try changeing the group ? do an ls -l -a
<antum> Yeah, its from Ubuntu called 6.06 LTS, its the version we used to use but then switched to feisty and now things don't work so we want to reinstall our old system
<juantao> antum: this live cd should have been what started
<wastrel> what's .dmrc
<Yggdrasil> got me
<wastrel> desktop manager prolly
<zcat[1] > antum, first up make sure it's a bootable CD.. restart your computer and you should see a brief message like "press DEL for setup".. usually DEL or F1 or F8 ... do that and you end up in the bios settings
<antum> juantao, its on a mac mini if that makes any sense?
<wastrel> display manager even
<juantao> antum: is the cd drive working ok? can you see disc that put in it?
<antum> zcat[1]  is there a similar command for mac?
<juantao> oh. on a mac i think you have to hold down 'C' while booting
<antum> juantao, its at the point where ubuntu wont bootup at all... so i can't see if its recognising the cd
<zcat[1] > antum, ahh.. for Mac I think you hold down C or cmnd-C while it's booting... I don't know though, it's been a while..
<antum> I'll go try that out...
<zcat[1] > was that way on my beige mac, but that was a few years ago.
<juantao> yes - put in the disc, restart the computer while holding down letter c
* zcat[1]  always assumes pc hardware. Who the hell uses a mac?!! :-)
<Yggdrasil> juantao u need to set the bios to do it if its a pc ? is it a mac ?
<juantao> yes - they said it was a mac
<antum> I've just booted it in recovery mode, I couldn't get anything different to happen by holding down C while booting.
<dragonmc> any recommendations for an archive manager that supports rar 3.x archives and possibly .ace?
<Yggdrasil> what kinda mac?
<Yggdrasil> cuz c doenst always do it
<antum> Yggdrasil Mac Mini
<Yggdrasil> mm
<Yggdrasil> kinky
<antum> Yggdrasil do you know of another command?
<HiddenHax> lala
<Yggdrasil> yea s,ec
<jason_> anyone use the skype program in ubuntu
<juantao> antum: turn the computer off (with the disc in the tray) and then turn it on. as soon as it goes 'bonig' press letter c and dont let up until you see the 6.06 installer
<zcat[1] > anyhow... someone wanna try my question? I can't burn slower than 52x from the desktop burner...
<Yggdrasil> try just option
<jason_> if so how do i make an international call on it
<flyback> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1660843971041561797&q=neodymium&hl=en <== I been wanting to do this for ages, high power magnets create eddy currents in aluminum and copper which causes a drag effect, they use these in newer roller coasters and vewrticle drop rides as a failsafe magnetic braking system
<zcat[1] > well, sometimes 51.1x :(
<antum> juantao ok, I'll give that a go, cheers
<Pelo> zcat[1] ,  give  gnomebaker a try
<Yggdrasil> option might give you a funky startup sscreen .
<Yggdrasil> is there any compatible web cam software under linux
<antum> Yggdrasil, I'll try that too!
<zcat[1] > Pelo, yeah, no issues with k3b but that's not an answer, it's a workaround. I want nautilus to work properly
<Yggdrasil> antum thats how u can netboot too
<Yggdrasil> maybe
<jason_> can anyone help me with that
<jason_> i need to make a international call on skypes
<Pelo> zcat[1] ,  when I click the burn cd button I get a dialog where I can set the speed ,  that's the best I can do for you
<Pelo> jason_,  try #skype
<zcat[1] > Pelo, I get the same dialog. Usually it's greyed out, sometimes it gives me the option of 51.1x .. k3b gives me all the speeds so I don't think it's a problem with the drive.
<Pelo> jason_,  I mean check the skypes website for channel
<jason_> so no one uses it
<jason_> what it is when i put the +011 in and then the number it will not call it
<Bogaurd>  when I do an fdisk -l, I notice that one of my partitions, which is part of an LVM array, is listed as having partition type 83 (Linux) whereas all the reast are listed as 8e (Linux LVM). Is this going to pose a problem down the track? Is it safe to modify this using fdisk?
<antum> juantao / Yggdrasil Command and/or C doesn't do anything for me, it still just boots into GRUB and only options are Ubuntu, Recovery Mode (Ubuntu) or Ubuntu Memtest
<zcat[1] > bah, back to k3b then until I find a real answer :(
<Pelo> Bogaurd,  that's a question for a lvm channel
<Bogaurd> Pelo: ok, thanks
<Yggdrasil> antum if your getting grub you can do quite a bt.
<Yggdrasil> bit
<Yggdrasil> im going to sleep
<Lounged> love this new ubstudio!
<Pelo> Bogaurd, that'S wasn't a reprimand, it's just too specialies for this channel,  you're not likely to get an answer
<Lounged> just installed it 2-day
<antum> Yggdrasil, I'm not familiar with GRUB, how would I get that CD booting?
<charles> is anyone here knowledgeable about external hard drives
<Pelo> OMG  I think they fixed the thing in wine that confilcted with DHT in utorrent
<charles> mine is ntfs
<charles> i put on ntfs-3g
<Pelo> and ...
<charles> it worked just fine
<charles> but the thing is
<DBO> ... and?
<charles> it's recognizing it
<charles> i can see it
<charles> and go into it
* Pelo gets the tar and feather 
<charles> it's read-only
<DBO> charles, keep in mind the enter key is not a comma =)
<tjl30> hey is anyone familiar with eclipse?
<charles> duly noted
<Pelo> charles,  change the permission
<DBO> charles, can you please show us your /etc/fstab entry for it
<charles> how... i'm kind of noob at linux
<charles> o ok
<antum> anyone know how to boot a cd from grub?
<antum> an ubuntu live cd?
<charles> charles@Victor:~$ mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<charles> mount: only root can do that
<charles> whoops
<charles> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<charles> #
<charles> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<charles> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<charles> # /dev/hda1
<charles> UUID=c93ca8c2-a3e5-488e-a23d-1f35a3cf27d2 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<charles> # /dev/hda5
<charles> UUID=20df03a1-14a5-4660-9910-1a2b95b4b8ba none            swap    sw              0       0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<charles> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-24-12-32-31.hsd1.in.comcast.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> not the whole thing you silly silly man
<DBO> just the one line with the ntfs-3g
<DBO> give us the output of "cat /etc/fstab | grep ntfs"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-24-12-32-31.hsd1.in.comcast.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> antum, you don'T boot the live cd from grub,  you just boot from the live cd,  you probably hit  F8 at boot  to get a boot device selection or some other key depending on your bios
<Pelo> DBO, that was mean
<DBO> Pelo, it stopped that flood
<antum> Pelo its a Mac Mini, I've tried C and Command, but can't get anything coming up...
<charles> it doesn
<antum> I've got a previous install of Feisty which is buggered up, and wont let me login
<Pelo> antum,  I donT, know about macs,  check your documentation for info on selecting a boot device
<gregcha117> i resized my ntfs drive a while ago, and it broke windows so ive just been using it to access the files on there and i tryed to resize it again and i get an error, when i run dmesg it says buffer I/O error on device hda2
* flyback http://www.dansdata.com/magnets.htm
<DBO> charles, ok, please join #DBO and paste the whole thing there
<wastrel> usually you hold C to boot from CD
<dtvarnum> Hi all and happy mothers day
<charles> ok
<wastrel> on mac nowadays
<dtvarnum> anyone every hear anything on the OOo base deal with forms not finishing?
<Pelo> gregcha117,   run a windows repair install that should fix your windows partitons and get it bootable again
<Pelo> dtvarnum,  there is a #openoffice.org chanel
<gregcha117> Pelo: tryed that already it repaired it then didnt boot properly
<dtvarnum> Thanks, I'll check it out.
<[Neurotic] > is regular crashing of Firefox a known issue with Ubuntu Feisty? and is there a workaround?
<Lounged> what's the command for  making xscreensaver run as default instead of the regular one?
<DBO> [Neurotic] , its known, there is no easy workaround, if you want the complex workaround I am more than happy to help
<gregcha117> Pelo: i can mount it but i cant seem to resize it
<SurfnKid> does ubuntu support APC backup UPS?
<[Neurotic] > DBO: what causes it? at least maybe I can avoid it?
<Pelo> [Neurotic] ,  I occasionnaly get FF crashes when I load heavy flash movies but that is pretty much it for me,  a freind had craches every few minutes,  neveer figured out why
<IntelleCT> Hi everyone, what do you guys use to terminal into your ubuntu-server box from a windows pc?
<DBO> [Neurotic] , beats me, seems to be related to network drivers in some fashion but in the end nobody is really sure right now
<zcat[1] > IntelleCT, putty
<Bastanteroma> I just compiled a patched Wine to install Joost, as per seemingly successful forum instructions, but the install dialog disappeared, leaving a bunch of messages in the terminal but no prompt.  Should I close the terminal?  Post the messages?
<IntelleCT> zcat[1] : thanks...do you use ssh or terminal?
<Pelo> gregcha117,  you can'T resize it smaller then the used portion ( if you get my meaning)
<moDumass> hey all, so i spent most of this morngin trying to get back into my machine, done, but now i want to check and see if i have freed up enough space, also i want to check and see weather or not ive moved stuff to the right place
<[Neurotic] > I'm running a few RIA heavy apps together - gmail, meebo, google docs and the chatzilla plugin ... seems to be not so happy
<zcat[1] > putty is a windows ssh client
<JammasterJay> Cant open any links in Wengophone....can anyone help?
<IntelleCT> zcat[1] : sorry, I meant telnet
<gregcha117> Pelo: there is 56 gigs of free space on the ntfs drive, i was trying to convert 50 of that to ext3 but it wont allow me to
<moDumass> any one know how to read 'disk usage analyzer
<Pelo> Bastanteroma,   try asking in #winehq
<[Neurotic] > I wonder if it is what is causing my Synergy to drop in and out
<Bastanteroma> Thanks Pelo
<IntelleCT> I can't seem to connect via ssh...do you know what I need to do to get that going?
<zcat[1] > telnet is a bad idea.. no security. putty/ssh encrypts everything
<zcat[1] > and for copying files there's winscp
<Pelo> greg__, backup the data,  trash the partition,  make a new one
<DBO> [Neurotic] , its possibly related yes, btw if you are talking to me please say my name otherwise I dont notice
<greenhobo21> Hey guys, I am having a real hard time connecting my printer.
<nj786> hey does anybody know how to add a new installed theme for XMMS? im a noob so be gentle
<nj786> lol
<Lounged> i can wine to run Yahelite in linux but the yahvox won't connect 4 some reason
<[Neurotic] > DBO: sorry, fair enough... so what's the complicated workaround? (If it's too complicated, I may end up saying 'stuff it')
<nj786> anybody?
<IntelleCT> zcat[1] : cool, I'll winscp in mind...another question...I've got my ubuntu-server on my network and able to ping but I can't connect via ssh through putty...am I missing something?
<Pelo> nj786,   try cheking the xmms site for info
<DBO> [Neurotic] , the complicated workaround is we temporarily enable the edgy repos, install the 2.6.17 kernel from edgy and set that to your default.  This will mitigate the issue until someone figures out why 2.6.20 is crashy
<[Neurotic] > ewwwww
<zcat[1] > IntelleCT, sudo apt-get install ssh  .. the server's not installed by default.. 'no open ports policy'
<DBO> [Neurotic] , tell me about it
<konam> someone have gfxboot on feisty?
<IntelleCT> zcat[1] : thanks once again...will do that.
<[Neurotic] > DBO: so it seems that it is actually a kernel issue?
<DBO> [Neurotic] , yes it is a kernel issue of some sort
<[Neurotic] > DBO: oh fun
<[Neurotic] > DBO: I assume that whenever someone works it out, an update will come down the wire?
<DBO> yes, and it will still show up in your update manager even if you are on the old kernel
<[Neurotic] > awesome
<[Neurotic] > then I will hang out and wait
<jscinoz> H-K Suite makes me happy in my pants O_o
<[Neurotic] > DBO: thanks for that, least I now know something is happening
<Pelo> jscinoz, family channel
<jscinoz> sorry =P
<aum> hi - i tried the feisty fawn liveCD on my wife's Toshiba Satellite 1130 laptop - after 5 minutes it still wouldn't start - just sat there in a loop with the ubuntu/gnome splash screen, and a 'can't start gnome settings daemon' warning - any ideas?
<Pelo> jscinoz,  no I meant  go and say that in #family
<jscinoz> why?
<Pelo> see how long it takes them to kick you out
<Pelo> ;-)
<anathematic> hi i'm installing samba on ubuntu 7.04 server at the moment and i slipped and deleted my /etc/samba/smb.conf file, wtf do i do?
<oneweb> fawn has not made any updates to any of my programs in well over a week. should I re-install?
<DBO> [Neurotic] , it might not be the quickest update... like i said, progress has been... slow and none of the kernel devs seem to have acknowledged it
<jscinoz> Pelo, i'd say quite a long time since theres no one in the channel =P
<Pelo> anathematic,  assuming you can't just restore it from the trash,  try reinstlling samba from synaptic
<Iron_Chef> is it better to use rsa or dsa?
<anathematic> Pelo: what do you mean from synaptic?
<anathematic> i tried "sudo apt-get install samba smbfs" but i just got some error~
<wastrel> dsa
<Pelo> anathematic, synaptic package manager , it a gui front end for apt,  you can easily reisntal packages in it , it's a right click option,  should restore anything you deleted that is needed
<anathematic> Pelo: i'm in console so i can't really do any gui stuff at the moment it's all in console :<
<anathematic> any other way i can just get it back?
<Pelo> anathematic, try sudo apt-get reinstall packagename
<anathematic> invalid operation reinstall~
<Srixon> Hello
<Srixon> Im Back, and my problem... still sucks :P
<Iron_Chef> hmm the answer was dsa :-)
<Pelo> anathematic,  sudo apt-get check packagename
<Pelo> Srixon,  can you state your problem again ?
<eEEp> Wow, cool.
* eEEp has never been in a channel this big.
<Pelo> eEEp,  you should get out less
<anathematic> Pelo:  worked fine but i still can't install the package correctly
<Srixon> Mister_Roboto: hey again, I cannot seem to be able to change the command, will not let me past the screen and i dont know how to work in the terminal (Linux Newbie)
<eEEp> Pelo: LOL
<Pelo> anathematic, maybe the ppl in #samba can help
<anathematic> Pelo:  okay thanks i'l ask there
<eEEp> Thanks for letting me stay; just browing around.
<Pelo> anathematic, ask about your original question
<Srixon> QUESTION!: Is there anyway to get into my installed ubuntu through my live-cd to fix a user directory error?
<dunder> hey guys...i've got this Sansa e280 portable music player...and i deleted some songs on it, so they were sent to the .Trash-dunder directory on the device...now i can't delete the .Trash-dunder folder, gives me errors saying this is a read-only device (which isn't true since it created the .Trash-dunder directory to begin with & moved stuff there)
<Pelo> Srixon,  not sure you can ,  what excatly did you that caused the problem ?
<Pelo> dunder,   sudo chmod 777  /mountpoing
<DBO> Srixon, you can chroot into the proper directory after you mount the hard drive from the live CD
<DBO> with that done you can make system changes like normal
<Srixon> I was trying to get root privs by setting my users directory to something else, now when i try to log on it gives me an error and wont let me past the logon screen  || I went to Users and Groups and changed My users home directory to somethign else.
<DanaG> How can I change the timeout on gnome-vfs?
<Srixon> DBO: could you walk me through this? i am a linux newbie.
<DanaG> The SSH/SFTP servers at my school take roughly 45 seconds to respond, so gnome-vfs times out even before the password prompt.
<DBO> Srixon, are you on the live cd?
<Srixon> DBO: yes
<DShepherd> http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2007/05/28/100033867/index.htm?section=money_latest -- have you guys seen this ?
<DBO> Srixon, do you know how to use pastebin?
<Srixon> No i do not... this is my first time really trying to get int ubuntu... (using it)
<DShepherd> DShepherd:oops srry
<xander> has anyone here gotten the iwlwifi driver to compile and work under fiesty?
<dunder> Pelo:  chmod: changing permissions of `.Trash-dunder/The Complete Studio Recordings (disc 5)/Led Zeppelin - The Complete Studio Recordings (disc 5) - 02 - The Rain Song.mp3': Read-only file system
<dunder> chmod: changing permissions of `.Trash-dunder/The Complete Studio Recordings (disc 5)/Led Zeppelin - The Complete Studio Recordings (disc 5) - 03 - Over the Hills and Far Away.mp3': Read-only file system
<dunder> root@Crossword:/media/Sansa e280#
<DShepherd> DShepherd: wrong channel
<dunder>  sorry for paste
<Pelo> DShepherd,  they have been saying that for years and have yet to act on it, it's called FUD
<DBO> Srixon, go to http://pastebin.ca
<Pelo> dunder,  change the permission to the drive itself
<DShepherd> Pelo: thought so
<Srixon> DBO: alrighty.
<DBO> Srixon, in there I want you to paste the output of the command "mount" when you type it in a terminal
<DBO> Srixon, then please give me the resulting link
<xander> anyone? iwlwifi driver?
<Pelo> !wifi | xander
<ubotu> xander: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xander> !wifi
<dunder> Pelo:  as in the main folder...or device file
<dunder> ??
<Pelo> dunder,  errr not sure what you mean
<dunder> like /dev/sda1 or /media/Sansa_e280
<Srixon> DBO: http://pastebin.ca/486890
<Pelo> dunder,  whatever the mount point for the device is ,  probabaly  /media/something
<dunder> Pelo:  chmoded that folder and still gives read only errors for the .Trash directory
<Srixon> DBO: If it helps any.. i currently Using Ubuntu Ultimate, Fully upgraded.
<DShepherd> Ubuntu Ultimate??
<Pelo> dunder,  emty the trash folder in your bottom pannel ,  they are all linked
<Srixon> Yea, look it up its also known as Ubuntu Gamer.
<DBO> Srixon, please type "cd /media/CHRIS\ OCZ" in a terminal
<Srixon> its a custom build of ubuntu
<Srixon> DBO: THats my flash drive :P
<DShepherd> oh.. http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/ .. ubuntu ultimate..
<Pelo> dunder,  or try ejecting the device I seem to recall ubuntu asking me if I wanted the trashcan emptied at that point
<DBO> Srixon, thats what I wanted to know, ok, we need to mount the hdd then
<dunder> Pelo:  the trash for the player isn't in the bottom panel trash
<Srixon> DBO: Ready when you are.
<Pelo> DShepherd, there is nothing ultimate about that , it's just a repack with an idioticly large default install selection
<DBO> Srixon, please give me the output of "sudo fdisk -l" in pastebin
<DShepherd> Pelo: i noticed..
<jscinoz> Could someone help me with this error i get when trying to install nvidia-glx-new: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20757/
<DShepherd> Pelo: the name ultimate just caught my eye
<Pelo> dunder,  the trash in the pannel is the trash for your username, all the mounted trash are linked and will get emptied
<Srixon> DBO: http://pastebin.ca/486895   Its mounted on the 160gb Harddrive. Not the 200.
<Pelo> DShepherd,  have you heard of  ubuntu SE ( satanic edition) ?
<dunder> Pelo:  not so
<Srixon> DBO: Rather, Ubuntu Installed on the 160gb
<dunder> Pelo: i guess i'll just have to see if i can start over
<dunder> thanks for the help!
<Srixon> Pelo: Whats Satanic Edition?
<Pelo> dunder,  my mistake probably only applies to non removable media
<DBO> Srixon, sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu
<Pelo> Srixon,  back theme with flames mostly
<Srixon> Pelo: Ahhh... Ultimate has all that as well :P
<Srixon> DBO: One moment.
<lasking> i will follow you into the dark
<Pelo> Srixon, i beleive the SE was just a responce to  ubuntu CE (christian edition)
<zcat[1] > bah, ubuntu sucks. I'm gonna go install freebsd instead :)
<Srixon> DBO: Finished. No output.
<Srixon> zcat: ubuntu is fantastic.
<DBO> Srixon, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/ubuntu
<dunder> ubuntu & freebsd FTW
* Pelo leads lasking  to a steap staircase
<DShepherd> Pelo: yeah i have..
<Srixon> DBO: Alrighty. Done.,
<zcat[1] > hehe, yeah.. I used to run freebsd, just gonna take another look and see how it's developed.
<Pelo> DShepherd,  you donT' approove ?
<DBO> Srixon, no errors?
<Srixon> None.
<lasking> how to change ubuntu usplash
<DShepherd> Pelo: i'm neutral..
<lasking> why leads me?
<Srixon> zcat: Ubuntu Ultimate is the way to go i'd say... Normal ubuntu game me problems because im not used to anything except windows. Ultimate is about 2.5gb though, But everything comes, basically set up :)
<Pelo> lasking,  just cause you sais you would foillow in the dark,  , donT' miind me I'm in a wise cracking frame of mind
<lasking> ...
<abaddon> what command do i type into the terminel to extract a file on my desktop?
<Srixon> DBO: No DBO, No Errors.
<lasking> pelo;how to change usplash
<DShepherd> abaddon: what's the extension?
<Pelo> lasking, I think you can add extra splash screens in  menu > system > admin > splash ( or prefs maybe),  you can then select theone you want to use from there
<DBO> Srixon, cd /media/ubuntu
<Zigosity> Hey, could someone point me in the right direction to setting up Samba so I can share files with my windows box? Thanks, I'm sort of confused right now.
<abaddon> .rar
<abaddon> .zip srry
<DBO> Srixon, "ls home" and put the output in pastebin for me please
<albert> can anybody tell me how to access a folder via the terminal that has spaces in their names for example(other stuff)
<DShepherd> abaddon: you need to use unzip
<DShepherd> !info unzip | abaddon
<ubotu> abaddon: unzip: De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.52-9ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 150 kB, installed size 340 kB
<Srixon> DBO: My Terminal Command line starts like this now .. ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/ubuntu$
<DBO> Srixon, good =)
<lasking> my menu not have splash
<abaddon> ubotu: type that into the terminel?
<DShepherd> abaddon: install unzip.. and I think unzip e packagename.zip should work if my memory is working
<Pelo> !samba > Zigosity   chck pm window for links to info
<Srixon> Dbo: W00t. Man i wish i was as good with Linux as i was with windows.. If it was windows.. i can fix anything.. (windows needs alot of fixin) lol... i make my own versions of windows as well :P
<abaddon> ok ill; try
<DShepherd> abaddon: sudo apt-get install unzip first..
<Zigosity> Pelo, thanks.
<DBO> Srixon, did you do "ls home" for me?
<DShepherd> abaddon: then unzip -e packname.zip
<Pelo> lasking,   system > prefs > splash screen
<Srixon> If you told me to do it i did it. but i dont think you did.. would you like me to now?
<kendellsmith> can anybody here answer a few questions about setting up internet in ubuntu server edition
<kendellsmith> mainly getting it to grab an IP via dhcp from my router
<Srixon> DBO: If you told me to then i did. but it doesnt sound familiar.
<Pelo> kendellsmith,  it's better to ask the qustion , if anyone available can answer they will , if not ask again later
<lasking> not splash screen!
<DBO> Srixon, please run the command "ls home" and paste the output in pastebin
<kendellsmith> ok
<Pelo> kendellsmith,  I 'm looking in here right now , it has some server info  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<Srixon> DBO: all it says is this "mythtv  srixon"
<abaddon> abaddon@Abaddon:~$ unzip e lineageii_ch4.zip
<abaddon> unzip:  cannot find or open e, e.zip or e.ZIP.
<Pelo> lasking,  what then ?
<Srixon> DBO: its in purple or blue.
<kendellsmith> thanks
<DBO> Srixon, ok, please run the command "cat etc/passwd" and put the output in pastebin
<abaddon> type the file path?
<lasking> how to change it use config file
<Linracoon_>  in kde i have set to have only 2 but when i use beryl appear 4, and if i click to configure it, it only appears one desktop, how can this be?
<Pelo> lasking,  what is your native language ?
<Srixon> DBO: http://pastebin.ca/486899
<DShepherd> abaddon: try unzip file.zip
<Pelo> Linracoon_,  try asking in #beryl
<DShepherd> abaddon: srry about that.. i was mixing up unrar and unzip
<lasking> only a login window
<DBO> Srixon, what error exactly are you getting?
<corevette> what command can i use to get to the terminal, without going through the menu
<abaddon> ok
<Srixon> I dont know the exact error, i should have written it down but i didnt.  I know the problem thats there just.. not sur ehow to explain
<Srixon> DBO: ^
<Pelo> lasking, is it the login window you want to change ?   menu > system > admin > connection window
<DBO> Srixon, can you roughly describe what you did?
<abaddon> do i need to type a path for it to  find the file? it stills ays it cant find it
<DShepherd> abaddon: yeah you need to type the path .. or change directory to the path first..
<DShepherd> abaddon: do you know where the file is located?
<noname1> \quit
<Srixon> DBO: WHat i did was, i went into Users and Groups, Selected my username, And Went to Advanced, Then Went into Home Directory and Changed it To /user/srixon... And the error ir gives me wheni boot in is somehting about "/user/srixon does not exist"
<abaddon> ok i was wondering how it would just find it with only the name
<abaddon> yeah its on my desktop
<Pelo> abaddon,  just right lick on it and extract here
<DShepherd> abaddon: unzip ~/Desktop/file.zip should work
<Srixon> DBO: I tried to log in with failsafe mode, but to no avail.... Log in through terminal using init 1 Nothing helped. (because i didnt know what to do after.
<DShepherd> Pelo: maybe he doesnt have gui..
<DBO> Srixon, please give me the output of "ls -l home"
* Pelo 's typing just went to hell,  time for bed , g'night folks
<DBO> just the line that says srixon please
<Srixon> DBO: srixon:x:1000:100:Chris,,,:/users/srixon:/bin/bash
<kneeki> What's the keycombo for that magnify deal? -_-
<Srixon> DBO: i thinki need to switch /users to /home
<abaddon> pelo it says invalid compressed data to inflate
<kneeki> The screen magnify I mean
<Srixon> DBO: now sure how to go about that though.
<DBO> Srixon, good catch
<Srixon> not*
<DBO> Srixon, did NOT see that =)  good eyes
<|chiz|> kneeki: super+mouse-wheel
<DShepherd> kneeki: windows key + scroll.. that works with beryl.. you can get more help in #ubuntu-effects channel though
<DBO> Srixon, sudo gedit /media/ubuntu/etc/passwd
* Srixon Doesnt feel ignorant!
<DBO> Srixon, then please change the "users" to say "home"
<kneeki> Thanks!
<Srixon> DBO: Brought up a blank notepad file...?
<grn> any suggestions as to why a fresh fiesty 7.04 on a dell optiplex 320 would have just a blinking cursor after grub menu timeout
<abaddon> is there a way to use winrar to extract it?
<DBO> Srixon, erm did you make a typo in the command?
<Srixon> Nope, copy and pasted.
<DBO> Srixon, close the notepad
<DShepherd> abaddon: you can install unrar if you want..
<DBO> Srixon, cd /media/ubuntu/etc
<DShepherd> abaddon: it should extract and compress .rar files..
<abaddon> ok whats the code to install unrar
<Srixon> DBO: Ahh! nvm got it! didnt get the d in passwd
<DBO> ok thanks
<DBO> now edit the file =)
<DShepherd> abaddon: is it a .rar file? sudo apt-get install unrar
<Srixon> DBO: Alright. im all edited :)
<Srixon> DBO: Saved and Closed.
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, i have a NVIDIA GPU with only 64mb of GpuRam, is there any way i can force it to use some main ram aswell?
<DShepherd> abaddon: unzip file didn't work?
<abaddon> it says .zip but usually downlaoding lineage is a .rar and if i can get .rar i can download it from somewhere else and see if it works
<DBO> Srixon, cat /etc/group | grep 100
<Srixon> jscinoz: Try looking for Xubuntu. its for lower end machines. that could do you some good :) (not trying to sound rude if it comes out that way)
<DShepherd> abaddon: oh ok.. do your magic man :-)
<Srixon> DBO: users:x:100:
<Srixon> ntfs:x:1000:
<abaddon> lol i hope it works
<DBO> Srixon, ok go ahead and reboot, see if you can log in now =)
<bootsmorris> the icons that are on the logout screen have gone away how do i get them back?
<jscinoz> my machine can run normal ubuntu fine, its just for highly graphical stuff (games) that doesnt work, my gpu has only 54mb ram while my system has 2gb and i need the gpu to use some system ram, is this possible?
<Srixon> DBO: Alrighty, Thanks much! I also have another problem, should i ask now or wait till relogged? i think it may be a minor quick fix.
<DBO> ask now, just in case
<luisgmarine> can Ubuntu mount *.img?
<levander> What MP3 genre should I use for these NPR news programs I'm encoding?
<levander> Speech is the closest one I see, but they aren't really speeches.
<jscinoz> How can I get the evdev  mouse driver to work without causing X to fail?
<Srixon> DBO: I cannot write to my 2nd harddrive, Its IDE and my Main is SATA, any reason? i have the NTFS Writing addon(?) And i've tried reformatting as ext3 and xfs. but it will not give me the privs to do so.
<DBO> Srixon, we will deal with that once you are back in Ubuntu proper
<DBO> Srixon, please reboot and see if you can log in now
<Srixon> Alright. Be right back!
<aZn137> something is wrong with my wpc54g driver
<aZn137> everytime i plug in my card it freezes
<levander> I have gotten zero help in this channel today.  You guys suck.
<abaddon> dshepherd: i found a .rar lineage but it wont be done downlaoding until tomorow thanks for all your help though
<Pupeno> Is Mozilla no longer shipped with Ubuntu? (7.04)
<jeannot> levander: no, u suck
<DShepherd> abaddon: no prob.. you got those commands down right?
<srixon> DBO: Alright im back
<DShepherd> Pupeno:Mozilla Firefox is... not Mozilla
<srixon> Mmmm. Beryl.
<Pupeno> oh! :( ok.
<DBO> srixon, ok everything working proper now I take it?
<abaddon> dshepherd yeah unzip file and unzip e package
<DBO> srixon, can I please have your /etc/fstab in pastebin for my viewing pleasure?
<srixon> DBO; Yep. everything going great, cept it reeminded me i have another problem :P Microphone doesnt come through correctly.
<TheFlyingFool> does mp3 support come in 7.04?
<srixon> dbo: Maybe... ok sure
<DBO> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<srixon> DBO: Permission Denied.
<DBO> srixon, just do "cat /etc/fstab", and copy and paste it in place
<DBO> to pastebin that is
<srixon> DBO: Its letting me write to my Seondary Harddrive now.
<DBO> well then quit your whining =P
<srixon> lol
<srixon> DBO: That.. really hurts.
<squidink> I'm trying to install on a server using the Alternate install CD, and it keeps crapping out trying to load module trm290. The CD is OK.
<srixon> DBO: :P
<DBO> srixon, I need more details about this mic issue if I am going to help with it
<srixon> DBO: Is there anyway to givemyself the same rights/privs as the root user?
<DBO> srixon, you dont want to do that
<DBO> srixon, if you need to do something as root, use sudo, but use it as sparingly as possible.  Launching your browser as root for example is a very dumb thing to do
<DShepherd> abaddon: its actually unrar e file.rar and unzip file.zip..
<srixon> DBO: Ok, I use ventrilo, Installed through wine. I have a Sound Blaster X-FI Card, NO drivers so im using my onboard. I get sound fine.. but my microphone Gets no Input to the PC, i've tried in every port, No input to the PC. the microphone works.. works fine on my windows PC
<DBO> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434488  <--- check that out srixon
<srixon> DBO: Ok, Done all that, still no input.
<ixian_> is there a way that you can control ubuntu, the UI and everything, remotely? like being able to see what's currently on the screen, control the cursor, etc, from a different computer
<|chiz|> ixian_: vnc
<bulmer> you have a choice of vncviewer or nxmachine
<bulmer> an also X
<DBO> srixon, which sound card are you plugging it into?
<srixon> My onboard Soundcard, Analog Devices
<musaddi> I have intel 946gz mainboard and 19" samsung widescreen monitor 940BW, can I install install ubuntu? Will I get 1440x900 resolution?
<srixon> Currently not using my Sound Blaster Xfi, Theres no drivers for it :/
<squidink> I'm trying to install off the server CD but it keeps hanging when trying to load IDE driver for trm290. Any ideas?
<DBO> srixon, sorry I dont know =(
<squidink> musaddi: if windows can do it then ubuntu probably can
<ixian_> |chiz|, is there a program that would allow a windows pc to login to a ubuntu pc?
<srixon> squidink: Give sup Computers? :P just playing.. no idea here.
<musaddi> with live cd I get 1024x768
<srixon> DBO: *tear* Thank you much for everything DBO.. you need any windows help... ever... lol... im your man ;P
<musaddi> How do I get 1440x900?
* aZn137 brb
<|chiz|> ixian_: realvnc is a good client
<squidink> musaddi: you prolly need 915resolution - dunno if that loads on thre liveCD
<squidink> musaddi: what graphics chipset is it?
<musaddi> 946gz
<|chiz|> ixian_: you will have to enable the server on your machine
<ixian_> |chiz|, okay thanks. and yep i was reading about that on the wiki
<|chiz|> ixian_: you can enable that in system->preferences->remote desktop
<srixon> Thanks everyone! Have a GOOD NIGHT!
<musaddi> squidink: thank you, I will try 915resolution
<Tarkus> hey, i need some help with mounting an external drive.. i can get it mounted but i cant copy/paste/move/modify any of the files.. any idea how i can grant permissions to it?
<robbie_crash>  I cannot get my resolution to display at my monitor's native setting of 1280*1024. I've got it stated in my xorg.conf, I've followed all the walk throughs I can find, and still I'm stuck at 1280*960. I know the card is capable of displaying at 1280*1024, but it won't. I'm using ubuntu Feisty, with the latest nvidia drivers. Anyone have any ideas? I've tried asking in #nvidia, but nobody is ever there.
<charlie__> hello
<charlie__> I have a problem mounting a drive
<robbie_crash> Tarkus, what file system is it?
<Tarkus> ntfs
<robbie_crash> !ntfs | tarkus
<ubotu> tarkus: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<charlie__> its an xd card that slots into my toshiba m100 laptop
<robbie_crash> !ntfs-3g | Tarkus
<ubotu> Tarkus: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Tarkus> robbie_crash, thanks man
<robbie_crash> np
<robbie_crash> charlie__, what happens when you insert a card?
<kendellsmith> i'm still having trouble getting ubuntu server edition to grab an IP via DHCP from my Belkin router
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<robbie_crash> kendellsmith, is dhcpd running?
<ixian_> i would be wary about writing to ntfs, people say its pretty reliable but i corrupted a partition with ntfs-3g
<kendellsmith> is that needed for the server box to obtain an IP from my router
<robbie_crash> ixian_, how long ago? They've said that they haven't had any data integrity issues in over a year?
<Srixon> DBO: Are you still here?
<DBO> yes
<Srixon> DBO: fixed the mic problem. Do you know how to get the GSM CCodec and install it into ubuntu?
<robbie_crash> kendellsmith, you need your router to be giving out dhcp addresses, and to have dhcpd running on your box to obtain addresses, as far as I know. I'm not positive though, I say that because that's what I had to disable to get my static to stick.
<intelikey> anyone got any idea why the binary from the repos wont work for my nvidia card (Riva128) http://pastebin.us/?dl=35464   ?
<DBO> Srixon, sorry
<ixian_> robbie_crash, in the last week it happened
<DBO> Srixon, I imagine you can google as well as I can
<joe7d6> who often visit linuxactionshow.com, dont they realise their site theme is dead slow? ...
<Srixon> DBO: well your worthless... :P jk.. Anyway to use a flashdrive in a way similar to readyboost in vista?   || I've looked through google. Im not a total noob :P
<ixian_> so im sticking with fat32 for my movies/music partition now
<robbie_crash> ixian_, yikes, I dunno then. Why not use ext3 or ext2 with the Windows ext2 driver?
<intelikey> ixian_ don't forget the 2g limit there
<DBO> Srixon, to be honest, I dont know what readyboost is, describe it in 10 words or less =P
<Absens> I just installed windows xp on my slave drive while my primary was disconnected.  Now in ubuntu when i open "computer" i see "Filesystem.desktop" and cannot access it.  It gives the error msg, the location is not a folder
<charlie__> hi i cant mount my xd drive on my toshiba laptop i tried mounting it as fat32 and no dice linux doesnt even see it
<ixian_> i guess i could give that a try
<Srixon> DBO: Readyboost uses a flashdrive as cache/pagefile
<ixian_> i'd prefer to have it as ntfs but i dont trust ntfs writing in linux anymore :|
<HymnToLife> intelikey, try to blacklist the rivafb module, it's known to cause problems with the nvidia driver
<Srixon> DBO: 7 words :P
<robbie_crash> charlie__, aren't most flash drives fat16?
<charlie__> im not suer
<charlie__> sure
<aZn137> tot they were fat32
<DBO> Srixon, you COULD but it would be slower than a hard drive...
<charlie__> its a standard xd
<Srixon> USB 2.0 Is about 12x faster than a harddrive.
<charlie__> flash for a camera and it slots into the side of my laptop
<intelikey> HymnToLife it was blacklisted.   when i first tried.  then i commented it out and inserted rivafb.  it works fine  but still no nvidia
<robbie_crash> charlie__, I've never used xd so I have no idea
<charlie__> like sd same deal
<Srixon> DBO: i think i found something.. let me look at this :P
<cjae_> if I put a ps2 disc in my rom could I extract the dialogue from the game??
<torpedo|dog> What's a good FTP daemon that's available in the repositories?
<charlie__> just flash memory but because it slots direct into the side of my toshiba it doesnt behave like a flash drive
<intelikey> HymnToLife if you notice in the pastebin that the first attempt was nvidia  then rivafb then nvidia again
<DBO> Srixon, the bus speed is faster yes but the write speed isnt...
<cjae_> or is it encrypted too!
* aZn137 question: how come i cant have my WPC54G plugged in when i boot up ubuntu??? it freeze my comp up
<DBO> Srixon, plus you will wear out the poor flash drive really quick that way... but yes you can use a flash drive as swap if you really want to
<Srixon> DBO: I've been using this flashdrive like that for a long while :P... its OCZ so its a good quality flash ram drive.
<HymnToLife> intelikey, what's the PCI-ID of your card
<HymnToLife> maybe it's just not supported by the driver
<robbie_crash> DBO, Vista has apparently fixed ALL of those issues! It's amazing! the write limit is removed! Don't worry!
<drgeb> in my Xorg.log file I see "Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc, removing from list!" where is this comming from cause I don't have this in my xorg.conf file
<robbie_crash>  I cannot get my resolution to display at my monitor's native setting of 1280*1024. I've got it stated in my xorg.conf, I've followed all the walk throughs I can find, and still I'm stuck at 1280*960. I know the card is capable of displaying at 1280*1024, but it won't. I'm using ubuntu Feisty, with the latest nvidia drivers. Anyone have any ideas? I've tried asking in #nvidia, but nobody is ever there.
<DBO> robbie_crash, amazing, I didnt know they could fix hardware limitations with software =P
<DBO> Srixon, please trust me when I say the write speed of that flash drive is probably about 10MB's
<robbie_crash> DBO, They can do everything! They're Microsoft! It just works (tm)
<Absens> When I open "computer - file browser" my hdd and cd drive now have .desktop and .drive extensions after them and when I try to open them it says "the location is not a folder" -  what's happening??
<HymnToLife> DBO, that's the normal speed for USB 2, so what ?
<intelikey> HymnToLife  bus info: pci@01:00.0
<robbie_crash> Although I am glad I booted into Windows the other day, as the nvidia tools on there told me why my computer keeps crashing.
<DBO> HymnToLife, hard drives are faster is the point =P
<wicked> hey does anyone know of an error that says tty not owned by group in tty?
<wicked> tty not owned by group tty
<HymnToLife> intelikey, lspci -n | grep 01:00.0 | awk '{print $3}'
<HymnToLife> that gives ?
<wicked> whenever you try commands
<intelikey> 12d2:0018
<Srixon> DBO: I dunno DBO, i've read things that show USB Writing/Readin is faster then an HDD, the only reason that you shouldnt mount a permanent OS on it is that its not as reliable.
<intelikey> 12d2:0018 HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> intelikey, your card is just not supported
<HymnToLife> it starts at 0x0020
<HymnToLife> see here http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html
<intelikey> heh.
<Railer> ubuntu screen saver, how do I get the SS to show pictures from a folder on screen?
<seamus7> Are all ports locked down by default on a new install of ubuntu?
<justin_> mm
<duffyd> hi, I think this may just be a general ubuntu issue but I can't seem to get my internet browsers to recognise any host entries I put in my /etc/hosts file - anyone having a similar issue?
<happycalf> I came into trouble when i using vsftp+mysql+pam,can anyone help?
<duffyd> if I ping the host addresses they work fine but in the browser it doesn't recognise the changes
<justin_> beryl on ubuntu with radeon 9200 dual head: having major problems with redraw on second desktop - and i dont see that option that you get with nvidia so that you can turn off the gl stuf or something... i just dont know.......
<DBO> Srixon, RAM drives are faster, flash drives are much slower...
<justin_> duffyd, does dns resolve when you ping google.com ?
<duffyd> justin_: yes
<DBO> Srixon, Im really sure of this, Im still happy to help you do this, but not without making you aware of that first
<dibblego> why does sudo env - /etc/rc2.d/myscript start my server, yet it won't start during boot? how do I find out more information about rc scripts that run at boot?
<duffyd> dns resolution in general is fine just the /etc/hosts stuff
<justin_> duffyd, mmm
<justin_> duffyd, sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<DBO> dibblego, sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<duffyd> well actually the /etc/hosts is fine too just can't open the site in fire fox
<justin_> then open that and try google.com
<justin_> eh?
<duffyd> ok
<DBO> dibblego, then, sudo sysv-rc-conf
<justin_> wiat
<cbs> dibblego: may you forgot to include high dependancy services to run on startuop?
<justin_> just keep telling meh :>
<Srixon> DBO: I understand What your saying, but the writing is slower correct, but as a swap drive does it really write all that much? because it the majority of the time is spent reading than it should be fine.
<DBO> dibblego, anything that is checked underneath the number 2 is run at boot
<dibblego> DBO, that's what I don't understand; the server hasn't started - I have to do it myself
<DBO> Srixon, it would be half and half, so yeah it would be slower
<DBO> dibblego, did you install the software I told you to?
<DBO> and check to make sure its checked
<dibblego> DBO, yep; looking at it now
<dibblego> DBO, 2,3,4,5 is checked
<Srixon> DBO: Oh.. well nvm then :P is there anyway i could make use of a flash drive as some sort of... "Booster"? i mean im running on a high end system anywho... but i like to tinker/tweak :P
<duffyd> justin_: exactly the same issue
<DBO> dibblego, does your script fall on its face if you pass it the start arguement?
<cbs> what is the apt-get for mozilla shockwave flash install?
<intelikey> so is that the bottom line.    linux / nvidia    doesn't support my 9 year old graphics card  ?
<justin_> duffyd, so it wont go to the webby from the browser but it will resolve via terminal?
<dibblego> DBO, it doesn't accept any arguments normally; do you mean if I pass an argument explicitly?
<bimberi> !shockwave | cbs
<ubotu> cbs: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<justin_> intelikey, it probably does
<justin_> what card
<duffyd> justin_: I did see a thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317242 that spoke about some ipv6 issues with the /etc/hosts file
<DBO> Srixon, you could use it to store files for easy transfer between different machines... like some kind of mini portable hard drive
<intelikey> nvidia justin_
<duffyd> justin_: I tried them but no dice
<intelikey> justin_ riva 128
<DBO> dibblego, yeah because at boot it will be passed the "start" argument
<justin_> intelikey, nvidia-legacy-glx is what your looking at most likely
<dibblego> DBO, oh I didn't know that
<justin_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> justin_ nope don't work
<duffyd> well it does go to the web but doesn't go to the server that is defined with the specific ip address in my /etc/hosts
<justin_> check that and its got a link as to what is in there for legacy
<justin_> you need to manually download the driver and go through a couple steps
<Srixon> DBO: Yea i figured that much, but im looking for a performance boost on a single system, i have other "pendrives" i use for that. just wondering if there were any tweak options, but it sounds liek not.. thanks much! :)
<dibblego> DBO, it starts just fine
<justin_> gimme bit and i'll find the good nvidia directions for you
<intelikey> justin_  http://pastebin.us/?dl=35467
<duffyd> justin_: just so you've got a context for this - I'm a web dev and I've got a dev site setup on another ip address and for some reason none of my browsers are recognising this address assignment in /etc/hosts
<wday> Hi everyone, this is kind of a long shot -- but I'm out of look for googling. I'm capturing video on Linux using dvgrab (1394), but the workflow needs to be ported to Mac OS X. Any ideas of dvgrab-like software on OS X? (It just needs to be schedulable)
<justin_> ah
<wday> s/look/luck
<Ademan_> !libvte-doc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libvte-doc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<happycalf> hello, i encounter the difficulty when using vsftpd+mysql+pam,can anyone so kind to help?
<DBO> dibblego, what did you name the file?
<justin_> and duffyd is your hostname in the localhost line: 127.0.0.1 localhost <your_hostname>
<duffyd> justin_: yup
<dibblego> DBO, teamcity-startup
<justin_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Grandpajoe> hey guys, real stupid question here: whats the keyboard shortcut to minimize all windows?
<justin_> put your /etc/network/interfaces in that
<DBO> dibblego, if its in /etc/rc2.d it needs to start with S95 or S98 or some high number (two digit)
<dibblego> DBO, $ sudo env - /etc/init.d/teamcity-startup start this works fine (and is linked to from rc2,3,4,5)
<dibblego> DBO, yes, it starts with S20 in rcX (I used update-rc)
<duffyd> justin_: I was under the understanding that I could just override dns by specifying an ip address in /etc/hosts
<duffyd> justin_: ok
<DBO> dibblego, you sure it doesnt depend on another script to finish before it starts and that its not simply failing?
<dibblego> DBO, $ ls -l /etc/rc2.d/S20teamcity-startup
<intelikey> justin_ so linux and nvidia doesn't support my card ?
<DBO> dibblego, change the S20 to S99
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does anyone use amarok for a 5g ipod?
<dibblego> there's no other script it would depend on, but ok
<justin_> intelikey, eh ?
<intelikey> justin_  http://pastebin.us/?dl=35467
<DeafByBeheading> Hi, my wireless card did not work on 7.04, but it turned out all I needed to do was copy in the right firmware, and I got it working now. I know I need to run iwconfig with the right settings to configure it, but I'm not sure what startup script this should go in. Any suggestions?
<IntuitiveNipple> morning :)
<justin_> what kinda card again?
<Grandpajoe> good morning
<intelikey> justin_ riva 128
<DBO> dibblego, have you considered adding logging to the script so it creates a log file?  see if its even being fired off
<Ademan> is there any app that will list all of the package dependencies of a given package? (like EVERYTHING, like you know, packageX depends on libgtk-2.4 (which in turn depends on libglib-2.4 etc etc)
<justin_> yeah thats a non-essential issue
<DeafByBeheading> it's an xterasys with an acx111 chipset.
<dibblego> DBO, yeah I'll try this first (rebooting...)
<DBO> dibblego, also is the script its chmod +x
<duffyd> justin_: http://pastebin.us/35468
<dibblego> DBO, yes
<justin_> intelikey, can you do the same for lspci -vvv
<Pupeno> DeafByBeheading: that is configured on /etc/network/interfaces. man interfaces for more info. The GUI for network config for Ubuntu might do the trick.
<cbs> Does anyone know where to get they "All Your Base Animation" in somehting other than flash?
<intelikey> lspci -n | grep 01:00.0 | awk '{print $3}'  <<returns>>  12d2:0018
<intelikey> justin_ second.  i will.
<dibblego> DBO, like I said, I can execute the script manually and the server starts
<Grandpajoe> cbs, does your flash not work?
<justin_> ah
<cbs> no
<justin_> duffyd, its a lot easier than we thought
<Grandpajoe> do you have amd?
<justin_> :>
<cbs> yes
<duffyd> justin_: oh cool
<Grandpajoe> I had the same problem
<DeafByBeheading> Pupeno: awesome, thanks. (No X on this machine, or I probably could've figured out a GUI solution).
<intelikey> justin_   http://intelikey.pastebin.us/35469
<Grandpajoe> lemme find the link to fix all of that
<cbs> howd u fix it?
<DBO> dibblego, ok please add a quick "echo "blah blah" >> somelogfile.txt" to the script
<Cassionan> inteli, It's probable that the riva 128 is not supported.  It's also highly probable that you could snag a rockin other card for pretty darn cheap.
<justin_> your terminal is using say eth0 and firefox eth1 [wireless]  or w/e
<cbs> thankyou
<justin_> disable one of them
<justin_> :)
<Grandpajoe> real hard, follow the link
<DBO> dibblego, see if we cant figure out whats going on
<dibblego> DBO, ok
<bimberi> Grandpajoe: ctrl-alt-D  (to show desktop)
<duffyd> justin_: ok
<Grandpajoe> ok well it was hard for me, cause this is the first time I ever used linux lol
<intelikey> Cassionan agp ?
<cbs> grandpajoe: whats the link?
<Pupeno> DeafByBeheading: then just edit the config file... may take a while to get it to work, but it is worth it. After that configuring network on Ubuntu and Debian is trivial.
<calliope> oh man dibblego has invaded ubuntu too
<lasking> how to set gdesklet weather url?
<intelikey> Cassionan when did agp cards get cheep ?
<Grandpajoe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<Grandpajoe> there ya go
<dibblego> calliope, eh?
<Cassionan> yeah, find yourself a 6600gt for 30$
<IntuitiveNipple> intelikey: I just noticed you're on about an NVidia issue, which version of Ubuntu are you working with?
<justin_> intelikey, yeah looks fine: http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<dibblego> DBO, I think I may have found something; I'll report back later
<intelikey> IntuitiveNipple dapper
<Grandpajoe> btw, the last step says it has some output, it didn't for me, but it ended up working anyway
<justin_> note that all the riva tnt2's are in there
<Grandpajoe> and now you can use youtube and such
<Cassionan> check newegg.com
<DeafByBeheading> Pupeno: Yeah, I had this card working before under Sarge (a couple of years ago), so it shouldn't be too hard. Thanks again.
<intelikey> justin_ this is an riva not a tnt
<lasking> who know my question?
<justin_> IntuitiveNipple, if he does the manual direct from nvidia that should fix it... etc
<cbs> hooray thanks im going to see what I can do
<justin_> oic intelikey
<Pupeno> DeafByBeheading: once it is configured, you can play with /etc/init.d/network restart and ifup and ifdown.
<IntuitiveNipple> oh ok - thought it may have been Feisty. I just got the nivida 8776 build drivers patched and working in it over the weekend for a GEforce2 MX chipset
<intelikey> justin_  http://intelikey.pastebin.us/35470
<justin_> mm
<justin_> nv worx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<justin_> the open source one intangir
<lasking> gdesklets nobody known?
<justin_> er intelikey
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@66.112.105.56.dyn.centurytel.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<justin_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&page=162 via that posts info
<intelikey> yeah i can get xorg up with the nv driver.
<justin_> and i'm fairly certain that the legacy proprietary worx
<Cassionan> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130053
<justin_> ive noticed since edgy i gotta go proprietary dunno why
<DeafByBeheading> Got it. I've gotten reasonably comfortable as a *nix user, but this is my first shot at trying to admin a server (fortunately it's just mine; I'm not responsible to anyone). Thanks again for the help.  'Night.
<intelikey> this is dapper
<Rictoo> Guys, name your favorite Linux games
<justin_> ok brb
<Pupeno> Rictoo: emacs!
<disinterested> xmoto
<Rictoo> emacs?
<Rictoo> ...?
<Cassionan> What I just linked was a cheap agp card intelikey
<Pupeno> Rictoo: just a joke.
<Rictoo> -.-
<Rictoo> what's xmoto?
<disinterested> its a motor cycle trials riding type game
<Rictoo> xmoto is a ripoff of elma XD
<intelikey> ok i'm not seeing anything pretanant on that page.
<luisgmarine> Is it hard to split up and re-merge Linux partitions?
<jscinoz> Why does my bootup hold for an abnormally long time at "Starting swapfile swap"?
<intelikey> luisgmarine i don't see why it would be.   gparted cd
<ub12> Does any one here know what to do with a memtest result? One with errors.
<dibblego> ub12, buy new memory
<lightrush> ub12: do u clock?
<intelikey> ub12 with errors.   eeek
<Assassin`> hey how do i get quake
<disinterested> dr.s say take a pill for more momory
<ub12> dibblego, I have brought two sticks of memory at different times and they are both faulyt?
<ub12> lightrush, I do not clock
<Assassin`> please dont direct me to shit either
<cables> Is there a package for Desktop Data Manager in the repos? I'm not sure what the package name I should be searching for is.
<luisgmarine> intelikey, I'm about to switch over to x86_64, but I have a crapload of games that I have extracted, and I don't want to loose them, so I want to great another partition, move my games and stuff to that partition and then install x86_64 and then remerge that partition once amd 64 is installed
<IntuitiveNipple> ub12: reseat the RAM sticks, reduce the RAM clock-speed, or replace the RAM
<cables> !ohmy | Assassin`
<ubotu> Assassin`: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lightrush> ub12: if Memtest gives u errors - then something is wrong and it is not software
<Assassin`> o snap sorry
<luisgmarine> On the contrary has anyone in this channel installed Cedega and Ubuntu x86_64?
<cables> !quake | Assassin`
<ubotu> Assassin`: Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<Assassin`> little drinky drinky and came from other channel
<Assassin`> sorry
<Assassin`> :)
<lightrush> ub12: memtest is used by many overclockers for tests whiule overclocking
<intelikey> luisgmarine gparted cd
<ub12> IntuitiveNipple, Could a FSD running too slow cause these errors?
<luisgmarine> intelikey, lol for cedega?
<lightrush> ub12: and if it gives errors then hardware is wrong
<Assassin`> well help with torrents and such...
<Och4> does anyone play video games here?  i could really use some help.
<ub12> ^^^FSB
<lightrush> ub12: either memory or MB
<IntuitiveNipple> ub12: Unlikely, it generally fails when its being run too fast
<luisgmarine> Och4, what's up?
<intelikey> luisgmarine no for your partition work.
<Assassin`> like how would i get it on here torrented
<cables> Assassin`, read the link.
<luisgmarine> intelikey, would I have to add anything to my fstab when i reboot?  Like so I can start copying all the files onto that partition?
<intelikey> shouldn't
<Och4> luisgmarine, I can't get my lineage 2 game to work.  I'
<Assassin`> <Assassin`> please dont direct me to s*** either
<luisgmarine> Och4, lmao are you the one in #cedega?
<cables> Assassin`, well I'm not going to spend my time reading you the document.
<Assassin`> i wanted direct support
<Och4> luisgmarine, I've tryed wine and cedega. but nothing helps
<luisgmarine> Och4, lol if so we are in the same boat
<Assassin`> umm i dont want that
<Och4> luisgmarine, maybe> maybe even wine >.<
<cables> Assassin`, you'll just have to wait for someone else who's willing to walk you through it. There's a reason we have Ubotu here.
<Assassin`> i would still be reading it then wouldn't i
<Och4> luisgmarine, what game are you currently trying to troubleshoot?
<luisgmarine> Och4, http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/wiki/Lineage_2
<cables> Assassin`, people here are willing to help people who genuinely can't figure out how to do things. You're just lazy.
<jisatsu__> I've got 3 files, how can I join them up into one big file? I don't mean like an archive or anything, literally just 3 files, end on end, as one file
<IntuitiveNipple> luisgmarine: You could boot from a Live CD, then use gparted to shrink the partition to create space. Create a new extended partition in the free space and new logical partition(s) in there, then use copy (cp) to move what you want into it.
<cables> jisatsu__, use the "cat" command
<Assassin`> excuse me
<cables> jisatsu__, cat file1 file2 file3 > outputfile
<luisgmarine> Och4, meh call of duty, I'm not sure how to install a multi-disc game when Ihave extracted its contents to seperate folders
<jisatsu__> cables: is it binary safe?
<Assassin`> i just started ubuntu yesturday
<cables> jisatsu__, it doesn't care whether it's a binary or text
<jisatsu__> cables: ok, cool :) thanks
<Assassin`> linux in general actually
<Assassin`> i have no idea how to do anything really
<luisgmarine> intelikey, sounds easy enough
<cables> Assassin`, as far as I can tell, you've made no effort at all to look at the document I sent you. If you have a specific question regarding it, we can help. Otherwise, it's just too general.
<Assassin`> well well do you want me to ask you question by question??
<billy> Assassin`: check out the lessons at www.linux.org
<intelikey> well i've been on the wiki and i've been on the forums    i've not found anything telling me that linux and nvidia support my agp riva128 nvidia card.    and the module wont insert so i guess i'm SOL        modprobe nvidia   >>> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_legacy (/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/volatile/nvidia_legacy.ko): No such device
<cables> Assassin`, yes, that would be great. If you don't ask me any questions, I won't know what you need to know.
<Assassin`> no direct support please omg
<Assassin`> how can i find quake
<cables> !quake | Assassin`, read this
<ubotu> Assassin`, read this: Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<IntuitiveNipple> luis: the key is install the new OS into one of the new partitions and verify it can work with the moved apps, BEFORE you delete the old partition(s)/OS. The final step is then to move the new OS partition to the start of the disk so you can expand it.
<Assassin`> i just switched over to ubuntu and the only thing that i know is sudo apt-get
<anathematic> nyone know if swat is installed defaulty with ubuntu server 7.04?
<intelikey> doesn't matter i don't use a gui anyway.   just wanted everything working that could work.
<cables> Assassin`, everything you need is there. Just read it, and if you run into any problems following the directions, ask.
<intelikey> later folks.
<IntuitiveNipple> luisgmarine: I always recommend creating separate disk partitions for /boot / /home and /var to make things easier for the future
<Assassin`> bare with me please :)
<luisgmarine> IntuitiveNipple, I think I'm going to try that, the only thing I'm afraid is that when Id o that, I might not set the proper file sizes for each one and down the road run out of room :\
<Assassin`> umm quake 3
<Assassin`> ?
<luisgmarine> IntuitiveNipple, For now I'm going to keep my music/games/porno on another partition, this way I can install whatever I want without loosing anything
<bimberi> anathematic: it's on the CD, not sure if it's installed by default though
<IntuitiveNipple> well the trick is, when you begin, shrink the existing partition as small as you can
<anathematic> ohdamnit irc is being buggy
<IntuitiveNipple> luisgmarine: Good plan
<Och4> luisgmarine, do you know what a private server?
<cables> Assassin`, you asked where to get it, and I sent you a link. Read what's in the link, THEN ask specific questions.
<anathematic> 2 secodns i can't read that answer i just know someone said my name
<anathematic> ok
<luisgmarine> Och4, what was that?
<bimberi> anathematic: it's on the CD, not sure if it's installed by default though
<anathematic> woo i can see
<Assassin`> not quake 4 quake 3
<anathematic> bimberi:  okay i'll lok up installing it now
<anathematic> bimberi:  should it install by default with samba?
<bimberi> anathematic: 'sudo apt-get install swat'
<bimberi> anathematic: idk sorry
<anathematic> :) thanks
<Assassin`> O_o
<bimberi> np :)
<cables> Assassin`, I don't see anything on how to install Quake 3 on Ubuntu, sorry.
<Assassin`> im not trying to be an a**
<Assassin`> sorry
<Assassin`> how long has everyone here been ubuntuing
<ricafrj> about 2 months
<ricafrj> at least me
<cables> About a year
<nownott> when i try to install on latitude c600 i get an error hdc tmout waiting for dma
<Assassin`> well i heard alot of n00bies come here
<duffyd__> actually, just further to my issue with getting my system to recognise entries in my /etc/host file - I am using a ppp authenticated adsl connection and this may be influencing my system being able to recognise entries in my /etc/hosts file - would this be true?
<nownott> any ideas on a solution for this
<Assassin`> not many pros
<dad> what is the best dvd ripping software for linux
<Assassin`> Not being rude at all either
<Assassin`> cause i sux
<cables> Assassin`, there are a few pros... a lot of inexperienced people can still help out by using the bot or telling people what they know.
<cables> dad, try AcidRip
<Lapinux> there are alot actually, they just might not be on right now
<dad> thank you
<Assassin`> like directing to a link
<ub12> Assassin`, We try and help we were all newbies once
<Och4> luisgmarine, im on a private server.  it should work
<Assassin`> i could find that but i come here for support :)
<luisgmarine> Och4, oh, do you happen to know how to install a multi disk game, from extracted files?
<nownott> no ideas for dma timout?
<IntuitiveNipple> luisgmarine: usually you run the installer in one folder and it "knows" to look for other files relative to its parent folder
<cjae_> why does streamtuner start crackling ??
<Meshezabeel> how can I make a modification to ubuntu and repack it into an installation disc?
<Assassin`> <ub12> Assassin`, We try and help we were all newbies once
<Assassin`> 
<Assassin`> true
<cjae_> works great for like hour then sucks
<Assassin`> i just wanted to know where i can download it
<luisgmarine> IntuitiveNipple, I don't exactly understand
<Assassin`> i'll bb another day
<ub12> Assassin`, Have you tried "apt-cache search quake"
<Assassin`> no i don't know commands
<Assassin`> or much at all
<Assassin`> and with drinking
<Assassin`> lol
<luisgmarine> IntuitiveNipple, I just have a folder named Call of Duty, and inside are two folders named CD-1 and CD-2
<Assassin`> i appreciate what you guys do tho
<Assassin`> its great
<Och4> luisgmarine, what ya mean by extracted file?  like in a zip file?
<luisgmarine> Och4, no, I take the games disc and extract it to my PC
<chamunks> hey can someone direct me to where i would go to get help for my ulamp server i need to enable OpenSSL so i can use gmail with phpbb2
<IntuitiveNipple> luisgmarine: you could convert the 2 folders into ISO images and then mount them so the OS thinks they're real CDs
<luisgmarine> call it illegal w/e but it keeps me from worrying about having the darn cd around me all the time
<cbs> how do I copy files to my /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ directory?
<IntuitiveNipple> cbs: use the "cp" command
<billy> cbs: you can copy and paste in Nautilus.
<Och4> luisgmarine, extract?  install?  your logic isn't making sense.
<luisgmarine> Och4, nvm
<IntuitiveNipple> cbs: You may need to use "sudo cp" to have the correct permissions
<robbie_crash>  I cannot get my resolution to display at my monitor's native setting of 1280*1024. I've got it stated in my xorg.conf, I've followed all the walk throughs I can find, and still I'm stuck at 1280*960. I know the card is capable of displaying at 1280*1024, but it won't. I'm using ubuntu Feisty, with the latest nvidia drivers. Anyone have any ideas? I've tried asking in #nvidia, but nobody is ever there.
<luisgmarine> IntuitiveNipple, how do I mount two of them together though?
<schighschagh> How can I get wine to work with DirectX on Ubuntu x64?
<compengi> schighschagh, directx? O.o
<luisgmarine> IntuitiveNipple, the installer asks me to insert CD2, but how does it knwo where to look?
<Och4> luisgmarine, friends.  i've installed game with multiple disc, but i guess i don
<IntuitiveNipple> luisgmarine: Well as they'd both be virtual it is possible, but if you want to emulate a real CD player then you could mount #1, let it run, then when asked for the 2nd CD unmount #1 and mount #2
<Och4> don't know anything then
<cbs> intuitivenipple: awesome, thanks
<schighschagh> compengi, I'm trying to install some of my Windows games.
<compengi> schighschagh, you can't :)
<jrr> where can i easily see what port gnome VNC uses? netstat shows multiple connections.
<schighschagh> compengi, Are you sure? o.O
<compengi> schighschagh, just wine the installed game
<fluvvell> my desktop which I just upgraded to Feisty, changes its main eth from eth0 to eth1 whenever it comes out of suspend mode! Where can I go to sort this out? It comes up with a mac address exactly the reverse of its normal mac address!
<schighschagh> compengi, It doesn't run.
<jrr> what game are you dealing with?
<IntuitiveNipple> jrr: VNC generally uses 5800 and 5900 (for HTTP) i think
<fluvvell> and back to eth0 on the next suspend-recover
<IntuitiveNipple> fluvvell: That sounds cool :D
<jrr> IntuitiveNipple: one of the connections is indeed 5900. thanks.
<compengi> schighschagh, DirectX is a 100% microsoft and made for windows it needs alot of dll files and stuff to run which wine can't
<IntuitiveNipple> fluvvell: Is it a wireless ethernet or a wired?
<schighschagh> jrr, I've tried a few RTS so far including Age of Empires II and StarCraft.
<fluvvell> IntuitiveNipple:  Yeah! it is kindov, but I'm used to setting stuff in interfaces and not have programs stuff with it.  Its  a wired network
<compengi> schighschagh, which games you are trying to run
<jrr> schighschagh: how's SC?
<compengi> oh
<jrr> when i tried it under wine like 4 years ago it ran well
<jrr> then a new version later choked
<IntuitiveNipple> fluvvell: That sounds like a bug - I can't imagine any circumstance where the MAC should be mis-reported
<compengi> !games | schighschagh
<ubotu> schighschagh: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<anathematic> what's an easy way to delete everything in a file using GNU nano?
<Assassin`> 666
<fluvvell> IntuitiveNipple, I haven't figured out what avahi does yet either, but I think its involved somewhere
<jrr> anathematic: hold down ctrl+w for a long long time?
<luisgmarine> IntuitiveNipple, I'm just going to use the real cd's, lol
<IntuitiveNipple> fluvvell: http://avahi.org/
<schighschagh> compengi, ubotu, Hey, Diablo II works!
<anathematic> jrr: isn't ctrl +  w search?
<jrr> arejay: make that ctrl+k
<compengi> :)
<fluvvell> IntuitiveNipple, yeah. I suspect some kind of bug but where to report it?  I've looked at avahi.org but there is - well - quite a bit of reading. It also seems more appropriate to a mobile computer.
<jrr> arejay: i mean anathematic
<IntuitiveNipple> luisgmarine: As long as it works, no point wasting time on it! I wasted this weekend solving a 'no sound' issue on 2 mobos with feisty. Turned out on one i'd forgotten to turn on the speakers, and on the other, 2 jumpers were missing from the mobo!
<fluvvell> This is my desktop/server/mythtv box
<jrr> anathematic: yes. i've been vim'ing for a little while now
<luisgmarine> IntuitiveNipple, lmao, that's a common mistake!
<jrr> fluvvell: mythtv FTW
<mantice> Can some one please help me ? My Camera will not work with ubuntu
<jrr> fluvvell: do you hd?
<luisgmarine> IntuitiveNipple, you run 32-bit or 64-bit?
<anathematic> jrr:  haha thanks this is quicker than the back space ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> luisgmarine: Not for me, it ain't!!
<billy> mantice: has it ever worked?
<mantice> Yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> luisgmarine: these were old 32-bit machines
<fluvvell> jrr, sorry ?
<mantice> It worked the third time I tred it.
<luisgmarine> IntuitiveNipple, I'm afraid to make the leap
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm about to try 64-bit on a new Vaio
<jrr> in my experience, 64 linux is less fun
<jrr> fluvvell: HD. high-def.
<luisgmarine> IntuitiveNipple, I just don't want to loose all this data!  Good 40GB worth of games, music and such
<billy> mantice: if you wait after a "camera found" window pops up, does a second "camera found" window pop up?
<mantice> Yes it does.
<IntuitiveNipple> luisgmarine: I ordered it over the weekend so i shall be having fun installing Feisty on it and then getting the preinstalled Vista to run via VMPlayer :)
<fluvvell> jrr, oh no no, not at this stage.  Maybe in the future, but upgrading from edgy killed my backend so I've got to fix it first.
<billy> mantice: then don't touch the first window.  it's a bug.  mine does the same thing.  just wait for the second window.
<jrr> when going linux 64, be preared to lose most proprietery binary support (flash plugin, etc) excepting nvidia, as they don't suck
<mantice> Im using KDE. btw billy
<IntuitiveNipple> luisgmarine: I'm so used to all that stuff nowadays - I move resize delete create partitions all the time
<jrr> fluvvell: i've been playing with myth, but have yet to get it to the point where i'll use it regularly
<fluvvell> jrr, and FTW ?
<srixon> Hello, I cannot install the nvidia drivers im getting an error saying "You are currently Running an X Server, please turn this off" how would i turn that off?
<billy> mantice: i use gnome. probably the same bug though.
<jrr> FTW = 'for teh win' which is an internetism
<fluvvell> jrr. Its got heaps of potential
<billy> srixon: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<IntuitiveNipple> It's a myth :p
<mantice> I dont have second windows poping up
<luisgmarine> IntuitiveNipple, can both ubuntu versions use the same swap partition?
<luisgmarine> instead of having to create two swap partitions for 32-bit and 64-bit?
<jrr> fluvvell: i have my cable box plugged in w/ firewire, and what's killing me is that all the channels i care about are encrypted
<IntuitiveNipple> luisgmarine: Yes, I believe so
<IntuitiveNipple> luisgmarine: As *long* as you're not trying to run one OS using virtualisation at the same time
<fluvvell> jrr, arrrrgh. Yeah well free to air digital is coming to NZ, and I hope to pick up a dish at some stage.
<jrr> fluvvell: afaik, myth has little to know dish support
<jrr> which dish net you looking at?
* jrr doesn't even know what's offered in NZ
<fluvvell> oh, its freeview
<fluvvell> jrr, very new.
* jrr is reading the wiki page.
<mantice> digikam fails to connected to the cam
<fluvvell> jrr, but don't know much more than having looked at it in favourite electronics shop
<luisgmarine> IntuitiveNipple, nah
<billy> how do you change your nick in irssi?
<jrr> billy: /nick?
<jrr> or mbe /name
* jrr uses irssi and likes it, but has yet to dig into advanced features
<gruelius> I have absolutely rooted my grub setup, how can i get ubuntu to reinstall grub without wiping my install?
<dawn_chorus> jrr: right on.
<jrr> dawn_chorus: you got it! wtg.
<mantice> So what do I do about this camera and linux??? buy windows ... ?
<jrr> gruelius: good question. when upgrading from edgy to feisty i ran `apt-get dist-upgrade` only once and grub was borked.
<jrr> i wound up reinstalling
<gruelius> sigh
<defcon> hey im having problems when I scan my work network with nmap my dsl disconects
<defcon> any idea?
<defcon> im using ubuntu
<jrr> mantice: when you plug it in, it doesn't automagically work?
<defcon> weird problem
<gruelius> i dont want to do that cause i spent so bloody long getting packages to compile stuff
<mantice> It pops up
<defcon> never had that with any other os...
<mantice> but it cant read any thing on it
<x1nn> My fresh install of ubuntu keeps freezing up, (mouse moves but nothing responds, key commands don't respond) I have ubuntu only on my toshiba laptop, I posted my log file after a crash to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20726/  but I have no idea what I'm looking at with the log. Can anyone help.
<defcon> any network specialists here
<jrr> x1nn: ctrl+alt+f2 will switch to a text console, if that works
<mantice> I go to root and it says nothings there
<jrr> see if that responds, which well at least further indicate the severity fo your crash
<dad> is acidrip better then k9copy?
<defcon> my dsl keeps disconnecting and I have to wait for another ip when I scan with nmap
<defcon> is it a problem with ubuntu
<defcon> !nmap
<moDumass> hey all, is there a way to ban an ip address form msging me?
<x1nn> jrr: do you mean after a crash?
<defcon> firewall the ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrr> x1nn: the crash state you describe preserves mouse movement, yes?
<moDumass> im using gaim, and i blocked and removed this person
<tracy> hi everyone. i have a dell inspiron e1505 with ubuntu. i have a problem with the suspend. when i close the laptop lid it will suspend, but not resume. i found a good forum post, but what it says to do, i have already done. would anyone be interested in helping me?
<x1nn> jrr: yes
<Kassah> I'm having trouble with the roaming mode on my wireless card... it sees the wireless networks.. but when I try to connect to them... it fails... if I do a ifconfig eth1 down && ifconfig eth1 up && dhclient eth1 it works just fine
<moDumass> now sneeky sneeky theres a new contact in my contact list, so i do a google search on the name
<GMWeezel> Are there any file recovery programs in the repositories?
<jrr> x1nn: i'm just curious if switching to a text console will still work. i'm not sure it will help you =\
<mantice> I also get stalled on my kde window status bar.
<moDumass> \and i find a debate between the name i banned and the new name on some forum somewhere, now i think they are both the same person pitching the same opinion
<compengi> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<x1nn> jrr: I'll try it next time I crash, experiencing several crashes per hour
<moDumass> how do i firewall this ip, and how do i find this ip?
<atlex2> hello
<jrr> frerik__: /me is jealous of your fios
<IntuitiveNipple> moDumass: You mean firewall an IM user? You can't, there's never a direct connection, its all relayed through the presence server.
<atlex2> would someone mind helping me set up wireless in my macbook?
<atlex2> please message me
<defcon> in ubuntu my dsl keeps disconnecting and I have to wait for another ip when I scan with nmap
<defcon> how do I fix it
<moDumass> darn, intuitivenipple is there anyway to stop them from seeing if i am online, can i set a "offline" response to any of their requests?
<moDumass> im using gaim
<atlex2> would someone with a macbook message me please
<IntuitiveNipple> moDumass: You could set your contact list to private, so unless *you* have added someone they can't see you, then if they try adding you you can deny the request.
<SuperQ> x1nn: I didn't see anything obviously wrong in your logs :(
<atlex2> can anyone hear me?
<SuperQ> atlex2: 10-4
<atlex2> thanks
<schighschagh> Where does wine keep whatever dll-s it keeps?
<atlex2> does anyone know the solution to my problem?
<atlex2> my wireless is not detected in feasty faun
<IntuitiveNipple> which macbook model?
<atlex2> newest
* jrr wants an apple tablet so bad it hurts
<jrr> they need to hurry up
<IntuitiveNipple> well thats a lot of help!
<atlex2> core 2 duo
<jrr> they could call it a 'newton'.  it'd sell like hotcackes.
<moDumass> intuitivenipple, im trying to do that but i cant find any mention of the feature
<Kassah> atlex2: what is your wireless card? or what laptop do you have?
<atlex2> i have a macbook core 2 duo
<pr0nGuy> can anyone explain to me in common parlance what the heck the Ndiswapper, tarballs, extracting, etc?
<IntuitiveNipple> moDumass: Which IM network ? I know you an do it with MSN
<x1nn> should I focus my attention on drivers?
<moDumass> yeh can you do it with msn in gaim?
<atlex2> my wireless works fine in windows and x but not in linux
<lando> mantice: i wouldnt be able to help ya.. and it seems as if the rest are ignoring ya ... try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kassah> atlex2: do a lspci | grep 802
<atlex2> im using wired right now
<Kassah> see if that returns anything
<atlex2> in terminal
* Kassah nods
<Kassah> atlex2: or just lspci and look through the list to see if you see anything with wireless or 802.11
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know why I would have an /etc/group and an /etc/group- file?
<IntuitiveNipple> atlex2: Do you have the PCI ID of the wireless device (from lspci) ?
<atlex2> no meleitious intent i hip
<atlex2> hope
<Kassah> atlex2: what was that?
<atlex2> what was that again
<atlex2> the code
<atlex2> or command
<Kassah> atlex2: type in 'lspci'
<Kassah> atlex2: and look for Wireless or 802.11
<IntuitiveNipple> atlex2: try this at a shell prompt: lspci | grep 'Atheros'
<atlex2> alright
<chamunks> anyone know about lamp servers and tls ??
<chamunks> anyone know about lamp servers and tls encryption??
<atlex2> would people mind if i just paste a lot in
<Madpilot> atlex2, use a pastebin
<IntuitiveNipple> atlex2: Use a pastebin
<Madpilot> ubotu, pastebin | atlex2
<Kassah> atlex2: use http://pastebin.ca/
<ubotu> atlex2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IntuitiveNipple> atlex2: You might want to read this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/83224
<IntuitiveNipple> atlex2: and this: http://madwifi.org/ticket/1001
<Bambie> hey guys, does ubuntu have torrent thing
<atlex2> http://pastebin.ca/486998You may use that URL for referencing your submission from now on.	
<atlex2> W3CXHTML
<atlex2> W3CCSS
<drofdarb> What is the preferred method up updating the package database by cron?
<cables> drofdarb, you could just add a cron job that does apt-get update
<atlex2> this is what it gave me
<cables> Does anyone here use Desktop Data Manager?
<IntuitiveNipple> atlex2: Yes, you have the device referred to in my two links above
<TakeOut{u}> if i remember correctly there is an apt config file that asks you how often you want to check for updates
<atlex2> do people want to message me privately
<Kassah> IntuitiveNipple: any reason why a ndiswrapper driver wouldn't work with the network discovery thing that's on the panel by default?
<atlex2> in order to help
<atlex2> which was that nipple?
<IntuitiveNipple> Kassah: wireless networking is such a mish-mash anything is possible!
<cables> drofdarb, in Software Sources, you can set how often you want it to update itself, and if it finds any new versions of packages it'll notify you.
<atlex2> sorry it goes by quickly
* Kassah chuckles
<IntuitiveNipple> atlex2: scroll back up, and visit the two URLs I pasted
<Bambie> does ubuntu have torrent thing?
<IntuitiveNipple> atlex2: "Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 0024 (rev 01)"
<drofdarb> cables: is Software Sources a desktop thing?
<cables> Bambie, yep
<Kassah> Bambie: yes
<cables> drofdarb, it's in Gnome
* drofdarb is setting up a server
<cables> drofdarb, oh, lol, ok
<drofdarb> =)
<IntuitiveNipple> Bambie: What do you mean by 'thing' ?  Try Azureus
<atlex2> ive tried rapper
<Bambie> can anyone tell me where it is please? i'm newb to ubuntu/linux.
<cables> drofdarb, in that case, adding apt-get update to cron should probably work
<atlex2> its confuzleing
<cables> Bambie, Applications>Internet>BItTorrent
<cables> Bambie, Azureus is pretty crashy on my system at least, I'd steer clear if I were you.
<IntuitiveNipple> atlex2: Those bug reports indicate that support for the wireless isn't available
<drofdarb> cables: okay, thanks bud
<kahrytan> cables: Then use utorrent
<Bambie> cables i dont torrent on app internet
<Bambie> i just checked it
<Kassah> IntuitiveNipple: well is there any configs I can look at to maybe solve the problem? I'm able to connect to the network... but it doesn't seem to like DHCPing the address... if I use dhclient manually it works
<atlex2> that sucks how would i compile a driver kernal
<atlex2> or somtin
<TakeOut{u}> use apt-cache search
<TakeOut{u}> or synaptic to search for torrent applications
<cables> kahrytan, I used utorrent for a while in wine but now I use Deluge
<atlex2> or am i just sool
<cables> Bambie, right click on Applications and hit Edit Menus
<Bambie> what torrrent should i search for? what do you prefer?
<cables> Bambie, see if you can find BitTorrent and check it off since it doesn't seem to be appearing in the menu.
<IntuitiveNipple> Kassah: I have no idea, sorry. Google is your friend... sometimes!
<Bambie> alright, thanks
<atlex2> so basicaly im screwed untill they decide to make a driver for me?
<cables> Bambie, I like deluge, you can get it here: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<Pupeno> Is there some way to change the label of a vfat filesystem?
<IntuitiveNipple> atlex2: If you *READ* those bugs properly you might find some good news!
<kahrytan> cables:  Deluge is command-line?
<RAOF> cables, Bambie: Or "deluge-torrent" in add/remove
<cables> kahrytan, no
<cables> RAOF, it's not in the repos
<kahrytan> cables: does it support DHT w/ encryption?
<atlex2> via auto update?
<cables> kahrytan, DHT, no encryption.
<cables> I think it supports DHT at least...
<RAOF> !info deluge-torrent feisty > cables
<cables> !info deluge-torrent feisty | RAOF
<ubotu> raof: Package deluge-torrent does not exist in feisty
<cables> RAOF, nice try
<cables> :)
<kahrytan> cables: How about picking which files to download in a multiple file torrent?
<laini_vir> haiiiii
<cables> kahrytan, yep
<RAOF> cables: Odd, because *I've* installed it from Feisty's universe
<sebastorama> I'm having a weird problem installing the Sun JRE.. I just can't click on the <Ok> button on the license agreement --> (my ss) http://www.jpegr.com/uploads/1/ok.png
<kahrytan> cables: screenshots?
<atlex2> how is it that there are 1134 people in and no one is spamming?
<cables> RAOF, maybe you installed from their .deb and you thought you had installed from the repos...
<cables> atlex2, that's low for this channel
<RAOF> cables: No, definitely not.
<Madpilot> atlex2, because fanged ops lurk.
<atlex2> first time ever user
<cables> !info deluge-torrent edgy
<magnetron> sebastorama: you need to select it with the keyboard
<cables> !info deluge-torrent dapper
<ubotu> Package deluge-torrent does not exist in edgy
<Madpilot> cables, please /msg ubotu
<ubotu> Package deluge-torrent does not exist in dapper
<TakeOut{u}> !info azureus
<aubade> Just add their official repos.
<sebastorama> magnetron, already tried it =/ ... it isn't selectionable ...
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.0repack1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 6922 kB, installed size 7780 kB
<atlex2> so u saying if i scroll ill get banned possibly
<atlex2> s
<atlex2> s
<cables> Madpilot, sorry, I was trying to tell RAOF something
<magnetron> sebastorama: try hitting space?
<kahrytan> !info gtorrent
<ubotu> Package gtorrent does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<magnetron> sebastorama: try hitting tab?
<dougie> can you dd an iso image to a hard drive?
<sebastorama> magnetron, space... tab.. return... everything
<Ranpha1> how can i tell cryptsetup to make a disk encrypted with AES256 with Luk
<cables> RAOF, maybe you added a 3rd party repo?
<Ranpha1> how can i tell cryptsetup to make a disk encrypted with AES256 with Luks ?
<sebastorama> possible
<sebastorama> magnetron, a terminal problem.. I think ...
<sebastorama> magnetron, I'll try on a pure text session and see what happens :P
<RAOF> cables: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deluge-torrent - it *was* in Feisty, and is in edgy-backports and gutsy.
<RAOF> cables: Maybe it's currently in a state of flux while being backported to Fesity?
<pRrp> hey, what makes xubuntu able to detect my ipod shuffle automatically in xfce env? i plugged it up and wham.. it was mounted in /media/IPOD
<cables> RAOF, why was it removed from feisty?
<Pupeno> Ranpha1: Take a look at this: http://pupeno.com/2006/12/17/encrypted-home-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu-or-debian/
<Pupeno> Ranpha1: it is not exactly what you want, but more.
<cables> pRrp, magicalnessification
<pRrp> i've never seen linux do that so easy.. last time i had to add to fstab and do all kinda junk to make it mount.. in xubuntu it's all mac-like as in "it just works"
<kahrytan> cables: deluge looks nice. I might just try it
<pRrp> cables: haha. yeah, but like.. what mod/daemon allowed that hotpluggery magic?
<cables> pRrp, probably something to do with HAL, but that's just a guess
<cables> RAOF, why would it be in edgy-backports but not any feisty repos?
<Ranpha1> Pupeno well that part i get but Luks uses a 128bit key by default. I can chance this with cryptsetup -c ***** luksFormat /dev/sdb  but ik don't know what to put into the ****** area
<pRrp> im wondering cause when i install gentoo next on a desktop (when i get money for one) i wanna make sure i config this magic on there
<RAOF> cables: I have no idea.
<cables> weird packagingness...
<cables> -ification?
<RAOF> cables: As I said, maybe it's been accidentally removed as a part of a backport.
<kahrytan> cables: deluge is a backport
<RAOF> kahrytan: But not in Feisty.  I installed it in Feisty when it *wasn't* a backport :)
<kahrytan> cables in edgy
<cables> kahrytan, it's not in Feisty right now at all, but they have a Feisty .deb on their site.
<P__> hello
<Bambie> cables can i paste you the search result for torrent in priv?
<cables> Bambie, what search result?
<RAOF> cables: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deluge-torrent/+bug/105187
<cables> Bambie, there's a torrent client built-in to Ubuntu, it should open when you doubleclick on a .torrent file.
<P__> can someone help me with x configuration ? i have a 1440*900 flatscreen, i have installed the nvidia-glx-new driver, it works, i can use nvidia-settings to set the resolution, but each time i restart x i have to select the resolution again
<Bambie> its hiding some where
<Bambie> lol
<cables> P__, start the computer, hit alt-f2, and see if doing "nvidia-settings -l" works (that's a lowercase l)
<cables> P__, if it does, add it to your startup (System>Preferences>Sessions)
<P__> i guess i can just shutdown x to test it, no need to restart
<cables> P__, yeah
<P__> ok i try that
<rollerskatejamms> In feisty, whats the difference between linux-image-2.6.20-generic and linux-image-2.6.20-386
<il-luzhin> can't can amarok to play files on my network.  'input plugin' error.  anyone help?
<kaushal> Hi
<mantice> does any one know how to get my digital camera to work ?
<kaushal> What does DNS Search Path means
<kaushal> Are there any online documents
<shroomsky> hello
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: different config options.  Essentially, 386 doesn't support SMP but does support 486+.  generic supports SMP but requires at least a 586.
<Wiseguy> hey guys, is it a bad idea to chmod -R 777 my windows share?
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, So generic is better if you have a modern PC.
<shroomsky> i need help on how to detect a slave hard drive, message me if you know how to help.
<TakeOut{u}> i believe its the path on which the DNS resolves the required hostname kaushal
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: that's the crux of the decision to use -generic by default, yes.
<TakeOut{u}> whether it hits recursive dns servers, etc
<pierre_> well no it doesnt, but i have another problem, if i close the session, i don't see the input fields for name and password on the gui logging screen..
<pierre_> when i log again i mean
<x1nn> Still looking for help: Multiple crashes per hour, this time after crash, I ctrl+alt+f2 weird thing happened on the screen, (looked similar to a bad vid card) I posted my new log after crash to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20758/
<mantice> I dont want to go reinstall micro$oft to get some pictures of my camera :(
<sapumal> what is the camera model?
<SuperQ> x1nn: ahh.. I'm sorry I can't help you much with that
<SuperQ> x1nn: but it sounds video card related
<mantice> Powershot A430
<shroomsky> my harddrive is FAT32, from a windows system, what do i do so that Xubuntu can detect it?
<SuperQ> x1nn: (the garbage screen is nothing to be worried about when you ctrl-alt-f1)
<SuperQ> (or f2)
<IntuitiveNipple> shroomsky: nothing, it will be detected automatically
<SuperQ> x1nn: you may want to select a backup video card driver
<mantice> My camera is dectect automagicly but it dont work :(
<sivaji> vm is installed and configured in my system still my browser says "missing plugins"
<SuperQ> x1nn: if you're using nvidia, switch it to nv
<sapumal> sorry no experience with Cannon
<Ademan> can anyone try running prboom?   it crashes SOMETHING when i press fire in game (ctrl) and i have to ctrl+alt+f1 and killall -9 prboom   but then i'm ok again, anyone else have that problem? (anyone willing to try?)  If you're testing be sure to run it with the -window option, i lost my mouse if i don't do -window
<Absens> what can I use to emulate a cd drive and mount the .iso for ubuntu-studio?
<Myrtti> !iso | Absens
<ubotu> Absens: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cables> Absens, why do you want to mount the ubuntu-studio ISO? What are you trying to do with it?
<Patrick2> What's the difference between a ".so" and a ".so.2" file ?
<Ademan> Patrick2: it's just a notation used for indicating versions
<Absens> thanks
<Patrick2> Ademan: Thanks :)
<Ademan> np
<TKD> holas
<Patrick2> Ademan: So you could have a .so.3 (or a .so.N) file
<Ademan> Patrick2: yep, that's my understanding
<Patrick2> Ademan: Cheers
<Ademan> and usually the one that's just .so is actually a symlink to one of the .so.N
<x1nn> Where do I look to check my exact vid card?
<Ademan> x1nn: lspci
<Patrick2> Ademan: Indeed - I had a some instructions to create a sym link from /lib/libnss_winbind.so.2 to libnss_winbind.so
<Patrick2> Ademan: Was curious to know why the different "extension"
<crimsun> Patrick2: technically .so should be shipped only in libfoo-dev packages according to Debian Policy.  .so.X are shipped in respective non-dev libfoo packages.
<crimsun> the mechanics behind it can be found in the Library Packaging Guide/Manual linked on netfort.co.jp.
<Patrick2> crimsun: Interesting, thanks for this info
<RAOF> Patrick2: the ".so.2" extension is basically meant to indicate that it's the "2"nd major version of the library (so you can have .so.1 & .so.2 installed in parallel, if you need an older library version for something)
<crimsun> It is incorrect to manually create symlinks.  Install the -dev package.
<Wiseguy> am i able to compile java programs with stock ubuntu? or do i need to install another package?
<Patrick2> RAOF: And you just update the sym link depending on which version you want
<crimsun> Wiseguy: some java programs can be compiled using gcj
<cables> Wiseguy, sun-java6-jdk is the development package for sun java 6
<RAOF> Patrick2: No, binaries should link to .so.2 or .so.1
<air23> can anyone help me in a private conversation
<Patrick2> A much better system than in Windows with their "side by side" SxS install
<il-luzhin> help with amarok playing media off internal network?
<sivaji>  menu is hidden in konqueror i cant restore
<cables> !ask | air23
<ubotu> air23: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Patrick2> RAOF: OK
<cables> air23, you should ask here, and whoever can help you will respond.
<RAOF> Patrick2: But if you're *building*, then you probably want to build against the latest version (or fix your source :)), so the "libfoo.so" symlink should go to the latest version of libfoo
<air23> ok
<RAOF> Patrick2: If there's a program that requires a libfoo.so file, that's a bug (I belive), 'cause it's linked against the wrong file.
<air23> I tried installing ubuntu and my x server failed to load, so i modified the /ect/X11/xorg.conf to change my video card, i then save the modifications, but then how do i run the installation again
<Patrick2> ROAF: The libnss_winbind.so file was created by building Samba from source. To integrate this with NSS I needed to create a symlink from libnss_winbind.so.2 to libnss_winbind.so
<BVBBQ> ok i have a removable hard drive that is being problematic and says its read only. can i fix this. or should i reformat.
<m0> Helo
<shroomsky> when i do certain commands in Terminal, it says that only root can do that. what do i do?
<m0> Can I mount an smb location?
<Madpilot> BVBBQ, what format is the removable drive in?
<RawSewage> How do I fix it so all windows open up maximized
<BVBBQ> Madpilot, not sure.
<Patrick2> shroomsky: become root
<m0> I have a location smb://server-pc/scripts, can I mount that to one of my drives?
<shroomsky> how do i become root? when i installed xubuntu it only asked for a username and password
<RAOF> !root > shroomsky
<Madpilot> shroomsky, put sudo in front of the command, then use your own password
<Patrick2> shroomsky: Good question. sudo
<shroomsky> ok thanks!
<sapumal> sudo su
<sapumal> and give your password
<cables> shroomsky, if you want to become root for an extended period of time, use sudo -i
<cables> (not sudo su)
<Madpilot> sapumal, 'sudo su' isn't needed or recommended - it defeats the whole point of using sudo...
<Patrick2> shroomsky: Yes sudo su is a good command to remember. It will give you a root shell (whereas just sudo command will execute the command a drop you back to your standard account)
<BVBBQ> Madpilot, can you tell me how to go about taking care of this. i need it to be able to work on both ubuntu and windows machines. just for storage.
<shroomsky> thanks
<shroomsky> it worked
<cables> shroomsky, it's not a good command to remember. Remember sudo -i.
<defcon> why when I synscan with nmap my dsl gets disconnected
<cables> shroomsky, sudo -i is the correct way.
<air23> I tried installing ubuntu and my x server failed to load, so i modified the /ect/X11/xorg.conf to change my video card, i then save the modifications, but then how do i run the installation again
<sapumal> Madpilot: you are correct. But it does the trick
<RawSewage> Im tired of having to resize my window after I open every app.  How do I set it to save last window size
<sivaji>  it neccessary to have 64bit supporting os for amd processor or normal os is enough
<Madpilot> BVBBQ, if it's a Windows removable, it's likely in NTFS. You can read NTFS from Linux, but not always reliably. You might want to reformat the drive to FAT32, if it's got to work everywhere.
<BVBBQ> ok i have a removable hard drive that is being problematic and says its read only. can i fix this. or should i reformat.
<Patrick2> If you don't have the root account enabled (i.e. no password set) how else do you get a root shell ?
<cables> air23, the installation of what?
<defcon> yo
<RAOF> sivaji: No, you can use either i386 or AMD64 on an AMD.
<air23> ubuntu
<Tarkus> anyone know if theres anything similar to adobe flash? for linux? something to create flash content?
<cables> Patrick2, sudo -i
<Madpilot> Patrick2, sudo -i
<defcon> anyone here familiar with ubuntu and dsl
<tondar> how do I change the gdm and splash theme ?
<BVBBQ> Madpilot, ok good. how do i do that?
<defcon> why when I synscan with nmap my dsl gets disconnected?????
<defcon> cables,  u know?
<cables> !dsl | defcon, ubotu is
<ubotu> defcon, ubotu is: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Patrick2> -i == interactive ? (On a Windows box at the moment :-)
<defcon> cables its already set up
<Och4> i need help, but i don't know how to compile. the 1
<defcon> but I keep getting disconnected when I scan
<andrea> how to install kbfx on kubuntu?...
<Absens> Why is firestarter blocking connections from deluge when I've added torrent ports to the whitelist already?
<sivaji> RAOF : i could see separate package for amd processor
<Och4> i need help, but i don't know how to compile. the !compile, doesn't do anything for me.  i need to compile this file "wine_mod_fixed(2).tar.gz"  it's for an tutorial
<cables> defcon, I don't know how to help you with DSL, sorry
<defcon> ok
<andrea> how to install kbfx on kubuntu?...
<Patrick2> From man sudo  -i  The -i (simulate initial login)
<RAOF> sivaji: Yes, and you can use either the i386 or the AMD64 version.  Although you probably want the i386 one.
<andrea> how to install kbfx on kubuntu?...
<andrea> how to install kbfx on kubuntu?...
<Patrick2> How to "sudo -i" and "sudo su" differ ?
<RawSewage> Im tired of having to resize my window after I open every app.  How do I set it to save last window size
<RAOF> RawSewage: You don't (at least in Gnome), apps need to save their own state.
<cables> Patrick2, one's correct, one's not... no idea why...
<m0> can I mount an smb:// path to my filesystem ??
<andrea> how to install kbfx on kubuntu?...
<RawSewage> RAOF, none of them do though
<cables> m0, yes, hold on a sec
<Patrick2> cables: Perhaps /etc/profile etc are not sourced when you do a sudo su
<Madpilot> Patrick2, the -i gets sudo to keep logging (one reason sudo is useful); sudo su bypasses the logging
<BVBBQ> How do i reformat a removable hardrive?
<wauwau> which channel is the right one for questions about beryl ?
<Patrick2> i.e. updates /var/log
<m0> cables: i tried mounting it says special device does not exist
<cables> !effects | wauwau
<Patrick2> wtmp
<ubotu> wauwau: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<cables> m0, hold on, I'm gettin you a guide
<m0> cables: oh boy i hope it is just one line hehe
<cables> m0, here, this worked for me: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently?highlight=%28Windows%29
<cables> m0, far from it lol
<Madpilot> BVBBQ, sorry, I was just looking info up for  you - never used a full-on removable drive myself... (thumbdrives are almost always FAT32 already)
<calliope> well thats wacky
<calliope> well thats wackier
<mjancaitis> Hey, everybody - having an issue with grub on the feisty alternate install disc, it won't offer me any options to install to a floppy as I'd like to. Any help?
<Patrick2> Thank you all!
<Bambie> how do i run bittorrent from command line cause i dont see it on App/internet
<Kassah> is there a way to route the system beep through the sound card?
<Bambie> it is installed
<starz> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<starz> argh
<sapumal> The purpose of sudo it to give access to certain root previleages. But both sudo su and sudo -i give full access.
<starz> anyone have experience fixing blank tty's ??
<Myrtti> Bambie: btdownloadgui.bittorrent
<air23> I tried installing ubuntu and i get: failed to start X server (your graphical interface)? anybody know?
<cables> Bambie, I told you to right click on Applications and hit Edit Menus and find it, and check it off, so you can access it from your menu.
<m0> Is it true that smbfs is depricated? According to [WWW]  a blog post by Joey Stanford we need to use CIFS instead of smbfs!
<starz> Myrtti, btlaunchmanycurses is far superior
<RAOF> m0: Yup.
<cables> m0, I never heard that
<m0> hmm
<mjancaitis> air, sounds like you need to install some graphics drivers
<m0> So what should I use
<Myrtti> starz: yes, but she didn't tell more specs ;-)
<RAOF> m0: Although you can still use smbfs if you like.
<cables> sapumal, I'm sure you can disable -i/su in sudoers
<air23> how can i do that?
<m0> RAOF: is it easy to set up CIFS?
<m0> RAOF: compared to SMBFS
<BVBBQ> .... how can this be so difficult?
<cables> m0, I don't see a problem with smbfs for now...
<RAOF> m0: I belive that it's the same as smbfs.  CIFS is what windows file sharing is called now.
<Och4> i need help, but i don't know how to compile. the !compile, doesn't do anything for me.  i need to compile this file "wine_mod_fixed(2).tar.gz"  it's for an tutorial
<m0> http://joey.ubuntu-rocks.org/blog/2007/04/25/resolution-to-mounting-samba-shares-dont-use-smbfs/
<RAOF> m0: If smbfs works for you, then that's fine.  Use smbfs
<m0> okay will do right now
<m0> is smbfs installed by default on ubuntu
<cables> m0, it's in the repos
<shirish> guys how can I find how much total space is occupied in the present directory on the CLI
<cables> m0, follow the guide, they tell you everything
<cables> shirish, du -s .
<bayziders> If I wanted to ask a question about general pc hardware what channel should I go to?
<shirish> cables: thanx
<cables> shirish, hold on a sec
<shirish> cables: sure
<cables> shirish, du -hs . is better
<cables> shirish, in fact, you don't even need the . so just use du -hs :)
<shroomsky> hm, im already root, but when i access /etc/fstab it says permission denied
<cables> shroomsky, how are you trying to access it?
<shroomsky> through terminal
<shroomsky> i type /etc/fstab
<cables> shroomsky, you can't just type /etc/fstab
<cables> shroomsky, are you trying to edit fstab?
<shroomsky> yep
<IntuitiveNipple> shroomsky: you can't do that, you should do "cat /etc/fstab" to view it
<cables> shroomsky, do you want to do it in a graphical editor?
<shroomsky> so i can mount my FAT 32 harddrive
<shroomsky> yeah
<shroomsky> as long as i can mount my extra harddrive
<cables> shroomsky, hit alt-f2 and type "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
* RAOF wonders why it's not auto-mounting./
<shroomsky> do i need to convert my win95 FAT32 harddrive to a linux native?
<shroomsky> yeah thats what i wondered too
<shroomsky> it appears in my sudo fdisk
<shroomsky> but not in cat /etc/fstab
<cables> shroomsky, you don't have to convert anything
<mjancaitis> Does the Feisty alternate install disc really give me no option on where to manually install grub?
<RAOF> shroomsky: Are you using Gnome (Ubuntu) or KDE (Kubuntu)?
<duffyd> hi, I'm pretty sure I've discovered a bug in ubuntu when you're using a ppp connection (that's my specific case anyway) and you put host entries in /etc/hosts - web browsers don't recognise these entries. In other words I can't override dns with entries in my /etc/hosts file
<shroomsky> neither
<cables> shroomsky, just because linux knows about it (fdisk -l) doesn't mean it'll mount it. That's why you need to add it to fstab.
<shroomsky> im using xubuntu
<Absens> can anyone help me configure firestarter to permit connections from deluge?
<cables> shroomsky, ok, replace gedit with "mousepad"
<crimsun> mjancaitis: err, it should.  The expert mode definitely does if you use grub with a supported FS (list) for /boot.
<danny3793> how do i get into my nvidia settings?
<danny3793> i need to change my resolution
<shroomsky> ok
<cables> danny3793, alt-f2 then nvidia-settings
<shroomsky> cables: do you mind if i pm you?
<danny3793> thank you, :D, i forgot how to get in there
<cables> shroomsky, no problem, go ahead
<shroomsky> im now in the fstab file
<kraut> moin
<cables> shroomsky, you can PM me because I'm unfiltered, but for future reference, you'll need to register to PM most people.
<mjancaitis> crimsun: I've downloaded the AI disc, and ran through the install process, but unlike Edgy, there's no option for "Do you want to install grub here?"
<mjancaitis> And when I try to go into rescue mode, there are options for installing grub and lilo, but no options on where to put it
<mistone> how do I run a script when a cd is inserted ( before it gets mounted )
<bayziders> Wow I just upgraded to 2 gigs of ram, this thing is beast O_O
<mjancaitis> I'm going to try and download the desktop install disc and see if it has it correct
<wauwau> which partitions should i best create for a normal laptop-version of feisty ?
<Tylzen> Hi
<kahrytan> Absens: It is on default settings, then it would allow it.
<RAOF> wauwau: It's generally a good idea to make a "/", a "/home" and a "swap" partition.
<shroomsky> hello
<shroomsky> now that im in the fstab editor, how do i add an extra harddrive?
<Tylzen> First time user of ubuntu here, last time I used Linux were with Mandrake 8.xx
<shroomsky> should i copy whats written in sudo fdisk?
<Tylzen> I could need some help with installing JAVA for my Firefox browser
<shroomsky> example: /dev/hdb1
<IdahoEv> apt problem:   i tried to install an experimental package which failed because the setup tried to access mysql with a pre-encoded password that doesn't match mine.    Now I can't uninstall it either, and I cannot use apt to install anything!  shell transcripts visible at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20759/
<RAOF> wauwau: Depending on how much space you have, "/" should be about 5-10Gb, "swap" should be 512Mb->1Gb, and "/home" should be everything else
<wauwau> raof: thanks - please tell me: which size would you give them on a 40gb hd ?
<Ademan> i don't personally see the value of creating a /home partition personally, but i suppose it COULD help when you want to upgrade, or if you need to reinstall for whatever reason, i guess...
<Tylzen> Anyone who would be so helpful and help med with installing JAVA for Mozilla Firefox, I tried, but I failed :)
<cables> Tylzen, open a terminal please
<Och4> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tylzen> done cables
<TaylorT1293> wauwau: I gave swap 512 and /home the rest on my laptop same size
<cables> Tylzen, put in "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin"
<RAOF> wauwau: Maybe 5Gb, 512Mb, The rest for /home
<TaylorT1293> wauwau: RAOF's saying exactly what I've got on mine :)
<kahrytan> TaylorT1293: SWAP needs to be at least same size as ram
<Tylzen> cables: that seems to work :)
<wauwau> raof & taylort1293: thanks a lot ...
<Tylzen> cables: I tried to follow JAvAs official sites install guide, but in my terminal when I type in su and is asked for a PW it says it is wrong
<RAOF> kahrytan: That's totally wrong.
<cables> Tylzen, ok
<IdahoEv> how do I get rid of a broken package that didn't fully install with apt-get?   "apt-get remove" gives me the same error with this package that "apt-get install" did.
<Absens> anyone familiar with firestarter?
<Madpilot> ubotu, java | Tylzen
<ubotu> Tylzen: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<duffyd> anyone ?
<cables> Madpilot, already told him how :)
<defcon> root@dell:~/scan/abyss# ./abyss -s www.target.com
<defcon> *** stack smashing detected ***: ./abyss terminated
<defcon> Aborted (core dumped)
<TaylorT1293> RAOF: I take it my IQ isn't below average going by what kahrytan said?
<defcon> why does this happen in ubuntu
<defcon> and not in any other os
<defcon> ;\
<Madpilot> ubotu, anyone | duffyd
<ubotu> duffyd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TaylorT1293> RAOF: (i.e. I'm not crazy after all)
<RAOF> TaylorT1293: No, you're fine.  He's wrong, there's no reason to have any particular value of swap (and certainly not 2*RAM).  That's *really* old stuff (win3.11 style time :))
<RAOF> defcon: Probably becasue Ubuntu builds everything with a bunch of compile-time security options, which abyss is breaking.
<EmoKarnaj> Hi.  I am compiling a list and collection of 'essential apps' any computer user could possibly need, not counting hackers, perverts or gamers.  No offense... anyone have any bright ideas?  I already have openoffice.org, gimp, browsed through http://www.opensourcewindows.org/ ... oh I couldn't install ubuntu on my computer, but you guys seem to be the experts on things like these
<defcon> security options?
<RAOF> defcon: In particular, it seems that it's trying to access memory weirdly.  If this is the intended behaviour, file a bug.
<defcon> where can I get more info
<Tylzen> Well I must say that Linux has gotten a lot more user friendly.
<Tylzen> Since I last used it
<duffyd> ubotu: :-) ok. just so you've got a context for this - I'm a web dev and I've got a dev site setup on another ip address and for some reason none of my browsers are recognising this address assignment in /etc/hosts
<defcon> where can I find these compile time security options
<defcon> any way to bypass?
<duffyd> MadDog011: ping
<duffyd> Madpilot: ping
<duffyd> MadDog011: sorry
<joe7d6> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<joe7d6> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joe7d6> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<air23> does anyone know what command i can use to start the installation of UBUNTU off the liveCD
<RAOF> defcon: I'm not entirely sure, there's something on the ubuntu wiki, but I can't seem to find it.
<Madpilot> duffyd, first off, ubotu is a bot, not a human. ;)
<duffyd> yeah ;-)
<jean> hello all
<RAOF> defcon: And you can't turn it off, it's how the abyss package was compiled.  You should file a bug against the abyss package.
<mistone> how do I run a script when a cd is inserted ( before it gets mounted )
<jean> when trying to change the hostname of my pc i get the error msg "The default Gateway IP address is invalid."
<RAOF> mistone: Hm, probably some udev trickery.  What do you want to do?
<jean> why can't i change my computer's name?
<IntuitiveNipple> air23: Once LiveCD has started, there's an "Install" icon on the desktop. Double-click that and you're started
<mistone> I have ubuntu server + mpd and I want to use abcde to automagicly rip my CDs when I put a audio CD in
<air23> i did but then i get x-server failed, i then want to run it again how do i do that
<cables> Audacity in Feisty is horrible, I'm going to have to compile it myself :(
<mistone> I have no keyboard, mouse or moniter attached to it
<defcon> on this site http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/amarok/2007-January/002449.html it seems he things the gcc installs stack smashing protection
<defcon> can I use another gcc
<IntuitiveNipple> jean: You can. System > Administration > Networking ... General ... Host name
<mistone> so  I want it completly automated
<jean> that's what i've done
<jean> but i get the previous error msg
<air23> <IntuitiveNipple> i did but then i get x-server failed, i then want to run it again how do i do that
<joe7d6> folks. i need help on video playback problem. video shows artifact or interlaced? on all players(totem,mplayer,vlc). nvidia driver 'nv' i have not installed nvidia binary driver yet. strange... xorg.conf problem? help!
<IntuitiveNipple> air23: If x-server failed, it sounds like you need to fix an issue first. You could try using the alternate CD
<RAOF> mistone: Oooh.  I'm not sure how to do that, but you want to look into custom udev rules.
<Och4> please, if anyone got a minute.  im stuck in the middle of a tutorial.  ""checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executablesSee `config.log' for more details.""  i get this error why ./configure it
<joe7d6> forgot to add: video artifacts shown on fullscreen, oversized video!
* Ian-Keith peeks
<Ian-Keith> can someone help with a sound issue i've got
<IntuitiveNipple> jean: It sounds as if you have a bad manual setting for your network card. Check the properties in the "Connections" tab
<RAOF> Och4: You want to run "sudo apt-get build-dep wine"
* IntuitiveNipple sings "Can you hear me now?"
<jean> i am using Kubuntu
<air23> <IntuitiveNipple> i modified the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and now want to check to se if it works, so how can i test it again??
<jean> I am in Network Connections
<IntuitiveNipple> jean: ahhh, ok, well there's got to be something similar but I don't use KDE
<jean> in the Domain Name System tab
<RAOF> mistone: Something like this page http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html would be useful, particularly "running external programs on certain events"
<IntuitiveNipple> air23: assuming you are at a shell prompt, try "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<IdahoEv> please help: i need to remove a package that failed to config.  apt cannot install, remove, or purge this package: all attempts return an error.  shell paste is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20759/
<IntuitiveNipple> jean: DNS is not the pace
<drofdarb> Okay, anyone know why upon starting up, processes would continue starting after the login prompt is displayed?
<IntuitiveNipple> jean: the default gateway is set with each network adapter
<IntuitiveNipple> drofdarb: Sounds normal to me
<crimsun> drofdarb: that's a consequence of using upstart, which brings up services as they're ready.
<brentc4m> drofdarb, that's how upstart is configured for some reason
<air23> <IntuitiveNipple> "it sas permission denied" any ideas???
<Ian-Keith> Can anyone help with an issue I'm having with my audio?
<drofdarb> Not that it's a huge deal.  But it's kind of annoying that the login prompt is 5 lines up the screen and the output stops on *Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"
<IntuitiveNipple> air23: Yes, you need to use "sudo " as a prefix to the command. because you're not logged in as root
<drofdarb> IntuitiveNipple, crimsum, brentc4m: oh, okay, gotcha guys
<drofdarb> Must be something new with the 7.04 edition.
<tondar> I have a png that is 1.2mb what should I use to make it smaller (zip it )
<tondar> ?
<RAOF> tondar: gzip
<tondar> RAOF: did, but it came to be 1.1 MB
<knix> Is there a way to get gnome to recalculate the screen resoluton? It really doesn't like it when I change it with xrandr (even thorugh the settings gui dialo)
<IdahoEv> where do .deb packages get downloaded to, and can anyone point me to tools I can use to inspect their contents?
<jean> IntuitiveNipple: how to know the setting of my default gateway,
<brentc4m> drofdarb, yeah it is, kind of annoying if you're not using gdm or something
<RAOF> tondar: png files are not going to be very compressible, because they're already compressed
<tondar> RAOF: gzip is an app ?
<duffyd> anyone here with /etc/hosts file knowledge (plz refer to my previous posts)
<defcon> RAOF, can I install another gcc instead of ubuntu's because I believe ubuntu's gcc installs the stack protection
<duffyd> or networking in general
<tondar> RAOF: is it in the repos ?
<RAOF> defcon: As far as I'm aware, it's a compile time option to use the stack protection.
<RAOF> tondar: You've already got it installed.
<IntuitiveNipple> jean, the setting itself will probably be in /etc/network/interfaces
<tondar> RAOF: thought so
<jean> 127.0.1.1 doesnt change when i change the hostname
<bayziders> For some reason when I go to customize theme it doesn't give me an option for window border? How do I get it back?
<IntuitiveNipple> jean: edit /etc/hosts
<mistone> so RAOF all I have to do is add RUN+="/usr/bin/my_program" to the end of the cdrom rule file in udev ?
<Ian-Keith> Question: I'm having issues with my audio, it's skippy for everything, from the startup sound to MP3s. Anyone know what could cause this?
<Och4> please, if anyone got a minute.  im stuck in the middle of a tutorial.  ""checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executablesSee `config.log' for more details.""  i get this error why ./configure it
<RAOF> jean: That's right.  That's why the network admin thing tells you to restart after changing yoru host name.
<crimsun> Och4: install build-essential
<RAOF> Och4: Again, "sudo apt-get install build-dep wine"
<Ian-Keith> I just recently installed Ubuntu after Windows broke down hardcore.
<RAOF> mistone: Yeah, looks like it.  But I've never done that.
<Och4> raof, when did you say before?
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' skip, too?
<Ian-Keith> uhm
<RAOF> Och4: A bit before.
<Ian-Keith> well, let me give it a shot
<Och4> raof, sorry i missed it
<jean> IntuitiveNipple: what should i look for in /etc/network/interfaces?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ian-Keith: It sounds like a PCI-bus latency issue. It can often be solved by moving the PCI cards around in the slots on the motherboard, to alter the IRQ handling
<IntuitiveNipple> jean: "gateway"
* Ian-Keith blinks. I don't know if I have more than one PCI slot. o_O
<Rictoo> What's the newest and best distributed computing program?
<RAOF> drofdarb: It might be worth filing a wishlist bug against upstart.
<Och4> raof, what buil though. i don't know what file ya referring to
<jean> no gateway in /etc/network/interfaces
<air23> i have a dell with ATI RADEON X1400 graphics card and using the 7.04 liveCD, and i get X-server failed. Any solutions?????
<Ian-Keith> yeah, it skips
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: ok.  Now try ``aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav''
<Myrtti> RAOF: I'd say boinc
<RAOF> Och4: You run "sudo apt-get build-dep wine"
<Ian-Keith> er, crimsun: Yes
<IntuitiveNipple> Ian-Keith: It might not be, but I've seen a lot of systems where PCI latency was the issue
<crimsun> air23: use the alternate installer, which is text-based, then install fglrx.
<jean> IntuitiveNipple: no gateway
<mistone> RAOF: that didn't work :(
<IntuitiveNipple> jean: that might be why the network manager is complaining, but I can't be sure
<Ian-Keith> wow
<Ian-Keith> uhm
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: That didn't work, the command didn't do a dang thing
<Ian-Keith> And then I had to kill it, and got some nice, loud static
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: that's not "didn't do a dang thing
<crimsun> "
<Ian-Keith> ah, okay XD
<pyrohotdog> How do I get rid of all these YPBINDPROC_DOMAIN: Domain not bound
<pyrohotdog> errors
<air23> <crimsun> how do i do alternate installer???
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: does ``aplay -Dhw:0 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' skip, too?
<crimsun> air23: download it.
<nightfreak> hi, php4-cgi seems to be removed from the official sources in feisty. where can i find it now?
<jean> IntuitiveNipple: in /etc/hosts, the name next to 127.0.1.1 do not match hostname
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: Yes.
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know whats the best, most used/recommended IDE for design/coding websites?  (html, css, php, etc..)
<IntuitiveNipple> jean: that would help, to have it match :D
<Och4> !invoke
<jean> IntuitiveNipple: it is my previous hostname
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<jean> it did not change automatically
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about invoke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Och4> whats invoke everyone?
<Adriano> argh
<RAOF> Och4: No idea.  Can we get some context?
<spivey350> test
<IntuitiveNipple> Tarkus: A powerful one is Eclipse with one of the various HTML/CSS plugins, or myeclipseide, etc
<Adriano> the MS news were a wonderful start for the morning
<Myrtti> Tarkus: give Screem a try
<Adriano> and no doubt, it's monday
<Meglo_> Breaking: Hostage situation at Russian embassy in Costa Rica
<Myrtti> that's like old
<Ademan> Tarkus: nvu, eclipse like people are saying, and there's another that's escaped my mind atm, but iirc it's good
<jean> i've changed /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<jean> so it matches
<Adriano> ademan: bluefish? qanta+?
<RAOF> Ademan, Tarkus: You might be thinking of "komposer", which is nvu + bugfixes?
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: Which link? I need t odownload Alsa-info?
<Myrtti> jean: and rebooted?
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know how to get Totem to play sound out of a USB headset?
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: yes, then run it.
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: what's the output from ``asoundconf list''?
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, Nvidia and default
<Och4> raof, maybe it's nothing special, but heres you go "4: after deleting, from normal user terminal (not superuser) invoke "
<jean> Myrtti: did not reboot yet
<equilibrix> hello, anybody experiencing very slow gameplay when running games under Wine?
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: if you use alsa directly, you can only set the default sound card.  If you want to migrate sound between different cards on-the-fly, you need to use pulseaudio with pavucontrol.
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, but its listed in the sound control panel
<jean> why can i do it graphically?
<jean> can't
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, fine, how do i set the default soundcard?
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: asoundconf set-default-card default
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, thanks
<Myrtti> oh an early headache
<RAOF> Och4: Oh, it's a synonym for "run"
<Ian-Keith> How do I install Alsa-info?
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: don't install it.  Download it, and run it.
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, That did it thanks! So if I unplug the usb headset will asla not know what to do?
<Ian-Keith> Run it?
<Meglo_> Breaking: False alarm
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: it should fall back to your onboard.
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, Nice! Thanks so much!
<Ian-Keith> well, uhm
<equilibrix> hello, anybody experiencing very slow gameplay when running games under Wine?
<Ian-Keith> opening it shows me a lot of code
<Ian-Keith> as it opened in gedit
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: so now save it to your desktop.
<Och4> raof, im on the next step, within regedit, and i know what this means at all
<Och4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20761/
<Och4> raof, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20761/
<RAOF> Och4: That means you need to create a new key in the settings for whatever it is.
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: okay, it's saved
<RAOF> Och4: I can't really explain it any differently to that.
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: now open a Terminal, then execute: bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<pyrohotdog> Tarkus: screem?
<Och4> raof, would you like more contact of the read me file?
<RAOF> Och4: No, I know what it's asking you to do, I just can't explain it in any other way.  You go to regedit, open up the key it tells you to, then add some values.
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/487066
<sn0n> why we talkin bout regedit in #ubuntu
<unimatrix9> hello there, can i use evince and set an timer for slideshow?
<RAOF> sn0n: wine.
<Och4> raof, should i make the key though???
<equilibrix> guys, anybody experiencing very slow gameplay when running games under Wine? Even the platinum-rated games run very slowly (for example Soldat)
<sn0n> oo
<unimatrix9> evince ; can it change slides in an set time?
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: right, so you may have the codec sync issue.
<sn0n> equil, you using sdl?
<Ian-Keith> meaning I've got to open up my computer and...........
<RAOF> Och4: Yes, you should make the key.  That's what the thing says to do.
<sn0n> equilibrix: most games you cant just 'install and go' you have to configure a little
<RAOF> Why wouldn't you want to make the key?
<equilibrix> sn0n: yeah, that's why I need help
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: try this (this is one long series of commands, so copy and paste into a Terminal):  kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*) ; sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo modprobe snd-ac97-codec && modprobe snd-via82xx dxs_support=4
<equilibrix> sn0n: do you have any configure tips how to increase performance? Maybe I'm just missing something important..
<Och4> raof, i mean should i title it as something.  the tutorial, doesn't say to give it a name or anything
<RAOF> Och4: You can't title it, can you?  Just make the key with the name that they say in the place that they say.
<Och4> raof, how do i do this? "1: Mouse_Hack   2: No_Mouse_Center     "apply values "TRUE" to both"  how i do the apply vaules of true??
<sn0n> equilibrix: i dont use wine, i just know i hadda hell of a time with WoW,.. and hadda make it use SDL,.. and hear its the same with most games..
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: got 4 Operation Not Permitteds
<RAOF> sn0n, equilibrix: *I* ran WoW in wine, and all I needed to do was install it.
<zerocool> i need some help
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: pastebin (use http://pastebin.ca) the command and its output
<Och4> raof, within the redegit, getting a key for "wine" oh it lets me name it
<RAOF> Och4: You make a new key with the boolean value "true"
<zerocool> i got an msi fx5200 vga kard wich is an nvidia whene i try to load the driver i hear only the sound but no display
<zerocool> can some one help me up please
<RAOF> zerocool: You're using a laptop with an internal LCD?
<equilibrix> RAOF: I'm trying to run Soldat, which according to wine application database should run perfectly, but the gamespeed is very slow
<zerocool> no i am on a desktop pc
<RAOF> equilibrix: Do you have 3D acceleration working?
<equilibrix> RAOF: yes, I run native linux apps without any problems
<zerocool> with a crt monitor
<RAOF> zerocool: Ok, it's not that problem then. :)
<Gruelius> Ive buggered my grub setup, how do i reinstall it from the live cd?
<Saied> hi all
<zerocool> i installed automatix for the driver but it semms that its not working
<RAOF> !automatix | zerocool
<ubotu> zerocool: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Saied> I have a problem with X window system. can anyone help me?
<Och4> raof, just "Data TRUE"  like that
<Och4> ?
<zerocool> so i have to install everything from scratch then
<RAOF> Och4: I *don't know*.  There's presumably a "type" setting somewhere, set it to "boolean" and give it the value "true"
<tomy-dsd> hi i am runnin xchat when i try to get files over internet it does not work any other irc clients that is better the xchat
<zerocool> brb
<RAOF> zerocool: not necessarily, but it might be easier.
<equilibrix> sn0n: and how did u force it to use SDL? Can this be done with other apps too?
<Gruelius> who here want to make $5 AU
<Saied> i remixed ubuntu and when want to boot it fails to setup graphical x window system with error "could not open default font 'fixed'"
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: hold on, having issues with xrvt, or however that goes
<Ian-Keith> it's not copying things for me to paste them into Pastebin
<Ian-Keith> click-dragging is not working
<Och4> raof, "boolean"  oh man. wheres that.  i right clicked on the string>modify>Date>TRUE
<Gruelius> saied try sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<Gruelius> the full command should be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Saied> but when i boot it in virtual machine it boots normally with X window system
<Gruelius> same install?
<Gruelius> or same config
<RAOF> Och4: *I don't know*.  Probably at the "string" bit.
<tomy-dsd> hi i downloaed sirc how can i run it on graphic mode
<Saied> no real boot is from CD in live mode. maybe bad burn ?
<Gruelius> ah, so when yourun the live cd you get that error message
<Gruelius> and when you run in vm you dont
<Gruelius> select "Test disc for faults" or whatever it is on the bootup disc menu
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: I tried in a new terminal window instead of uxvct and got three error messages (no such file/direc) and a kill: usage: message
<crssout> hi :)...... need help on an issue, I changed the host name to something else, told me that if i needed to lunch applications I would have to log back in, well I did but it gnome now fails to start, don't know how to make it work with terminal
<Saied> Gruelius: yaah
<Saied> Gruelius: OK
<defcon> yo
<Gruelius> crssout: change hostname back to original value?
<tomy-dsd> hi i downloaed sirc how can i run it on graphic mode
<defcon> how do I add -fno-stack-protector to a make file, like where do I put it after
<crssout> yeah i tried with hostname but it resets when i reboot back to the screwd up value
<equilibrix> guys, anybody solved problem with games running slowly under Wine?
<tomy-dsd> hi i downloaed sirc how can i run it on graphic mode
<Gruelius> equilibrix: which games
<StarScream> equilibrix: which games..the only games i have all run well.
<Gruelius> tomy-dsd: as much as i want help too i dont repost my question every 5 lines
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/487073
<tomy-dsd> hi i downloaed sirc how can i run it on graphic mode
<equilibrix> Gruelius: for example Soldat, which is platinum-rated and duns very slowly although it should run flawlessly
<StarScream> equilibrix: what is your video card  and do you have correct  drivers   installed and working ?
<rakeer> If i simply disable the service powernowd, will it stop the processor from stepping?
<Gruelius> open source drivers or proprietary?
<StarScream> i.e does glxgears give you a decent frame rate
<equilibrix> StarScream: I have ATI Radeon 9800 PRO, 3D acceleration working
<equilibrix> StarScream: native linux games run perfectly with 3D acceleration
<crssout> am I going to have to reinstall ubuntu? I don't know why this even happened, all I did is change the hostname :(
<tomy-dsd> hi i downloaed sirc how can i run it on graphic mode
<insmod>  proprietary is better on some not all nvidia yes ati yes
<Gruelius> crssout: how did you change it
<insmod> crssout : what is the prob
<crssout> trough the network selection in system
<insmod> crssout : what is the prob
<crssout> cant log in anymore
<insmod> crssout : what is wrong
<insmod> crssout : graphic utils suck -- but i am an old fart 11yrs linux user lol i hate gui
<crssout> sorry I asked the question earliers, let me explain, when I changed the host name it told me that if I wanted to lauch new application to log back in
<insmod> crssout : yes u must
<crssout> well i did and gnome fails to load i just get a blank background screen
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: You alive still?
<Och4> raof, it didn't work :)
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: yes, what's the result?
<insmod> crssout : did you reboot?
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/487073
<Ian-Keith> looks like I have no sound driver at all now
<Och4> raof, big thank though.  you really tired and did help me along
<crssout> insmod: its odd that that screwd it up, yes i rebooted, tried changing the hostname back through the backup terminal, but it doesn't stick when I reboot
<crssout> insmod: I changed the host name to the exact value of my username, maybe that had something to do with it?
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: do each of those steps one at a time.
* Ian-Keith blinks
<Ian-Keith> so, first the kill
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: yep.  Separate the commands.
<Ian-Keith> the kill gets the No Such File/Directory
<Ian-Keith> and the kill: usage:
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: no big deal.  What's the output from  lsmod|grep ^snd  ?
<insmod> crssout : sudo  echo "name >> /etc/hostname"
<zaggynl> What's the difference between /usr/bin and /usr/sbin ?
<Gruelius> can anyone and everyone wish me luck plz? testing grub
<crimsun> zaggynl: different $PATH
<zaggynl> gl hf Gruelius
<Ian-Keith> how much of that command do you want?
<zaggynl> crimsun, what does this mean?
<pv2b> zaggynl: /usr/sbin contains utilities typically only used by administrators
<zaggynl> ah okay, thanks
<crssout> insmod: what will that do? right now im windows xp since I cant do anything
<zaggynl> I just downloaded this poweriso commandline tool, I'll put it in /usr/bin then
<pv2b> zaggynl: you probably want to put it in /usr/local/bin
<insmod> crssout : change the host name
<zaggynl> pv2b, how so?
<pv2b> zaggynl: on debian-based systems, you typically keep files that are managed by debian packages in /usr/bin et cetera
<zaggynl> ah okay
<zaggynl> so 'loose' programs should be put in /usr/local/bin
<pv2b> zaggynl: for stuff built from source code or installed otherwise outside the .deb system, you should put them in /usr/local somewhere /usr/local/bin for a binary for example
<pv2b> yeah
<pv2b> it might already be in your path
<zaggynl> will do, thanks for the info
<pv2b> echo $PATH and find out
<crssout> insmod k i'll give it a shot, let me just clarify sudo echo"(new name goes here?) >> /etc/hostname:
<pv2b> zaggynl: it's more a convention than a loose rule, really
<pv2b> s/loose/strict/
<insmod> crssout : yup
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: How much of this command were you looking for again?
* zaggynl needs to get up to date with said conventions
<crssout> insmod: k brb
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: run them all.
<Flannel> crssout: sudo echo "newname" | sudo tee -a /etc/hostname
<Ian-Keith> Yes, but you wanted me to separate it; I'm not sure where to do that.
<Bogaurd> i've got feisty on my desktop - if i try to run a command, but i dont have the package installed, i get a message saying it can be installed though the following package: blah
<rancidlm> hey all does any one know how to start a application in a new display using startx ?
<Bogaurd> i have feisty on my server... but that one does not give the suggestions
<Bogaurd> any idea as to why?
<Flannel> Bogaurd: because you don't have the package that suggests things installed.
<Bogaurd> heh
<insmod> rancidlm: startx -- :1
<Bogaurd> Flannel: what is the suggestion package?
<rancidlm> insmod, perfect thanks!
<pv2b> zaggynl: i'm not sure how compliant Ubuntu specifically is with the FHS, but that's one standard that is pretty close to, if not entirely in line with what ubuntu does.
<pv2b> zaggynl: take a look at http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ -- as i said, it might not be completely accurate for ubuntu, but the basics should be correct
<Flannel> Bogaurd: Not sure.  Uh, a quick search reveals "comman-not-found" which seems likely
<Bogaurd> thanks :)
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') gave a password prompt, then a command prompt
<zaggynl> Awesome, thanks for the links pv2b
<Bogaurd> Flannel: hrmm. it says i already have it installed :(
<Flannel> Bogaurd: then maybe you need to enable it or something, as part of your environment
<Bogaurd> ah yeah i just found it
<Bogaurd> in bashrc
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: good.
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: now, the next.
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: tons of error messages.
<Ian-Keith> Operation Not Permitteds.
<Ian-Keith> oh hey
<Ian-Keith> gotta break it up /real/ tiny
<immortalxak> i tryed installing ubuntu on HP nx9420 but when i wanted to startx he show me XIO: Fatal IO ERROR 104 (connection reset by Peer) on XServer. ":0.0" After 0 Requests(0 known processed) with 0 Events Remaning.
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: err, which command?
<immortalxak> Can anyone help?
<crossbar> this channel is huge btw
<Ian-Keith> the modprobes
<Gerro> anyone know how to extract matroska videos? Or at least enable their audio in gxine and any sort of display in mplayer?
<Ian-Keith> one, i heard an audible pop
<crossbar> last i came here it wasnt holding 1000 people
<dunder> that's all the time now crossbar...where ya been?
<ap> is ubuntu use debian package ?
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: I was asking for the command that you pasted/typed ;)
<crimsun> ap: yes.
<Ian-Keith> ahh
<Ian-Keith> i had to break it down
<Gerro> ap: yes it uses .deb system
<Ian-Keith> sudo modprobe snd-ac97-codec
<shirish> guys I am on my live CD & im unable to do fdisk -l /dev/sdb or fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: right, so now, the last command.
<Ian-Keith> then sudo modprobe snd-via82xx dxs_support=4
<shirish> I want to list the hdd
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: ok, have you executed that last one?
<crossbar> dunder, dalnet :P
<Gerro> shirish: what the -l for? perhaps sda or hda?
<Ian-Keith> yes
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: ok, and how about the output from ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' ?
<Gerro> shirish: do df to see your file systems
<Ian-Keith> it plays, but is skippy
<shirish> Gerro: I'm on the live CD not on the hdd
<ap> where i can find debian package for playig mp3 and movie
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: in bios, is there anything about pci transaction burst or pci delayed transactions?
<shirish> Gerro: the hdd has linux, but its IDE1
<Ian-Keith> what?
<Gerro> shirish: ok so your trying to install over your old linux install?
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: How do I check that?
<shirish> Gerro: nope, it has 7.04 I just want to put dma on the hdd
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: you need to reboot and go into your bios
<Gerro> shirish: then what are you doing using the live cd!?
<Gerro> shirish: use hdparm
<Ian-Keith> Okay...what key is it normally that I have to bash to get it do go into bios?
<shirish> Gerro: lemme cite the bug-report first
<Sil1> bittorrent isn't showing in my applications list but it's installed.. how can i add it manually?
<Gerro> Ian-Keith: f10
<Gerro> Sil1: you need the bit torrent gui
<Gerro> shirish: there is a dma bug with 7.04?
<sil1> ok
<shirish> Gerro: I don't know but I have not been able to set it through the hdd , hdparm thing
<dobblego> is there easyubuntu for the command line only?
<crssout> insmod: k didn't work :(, samething, when rebooted, hostname was still the latter
<kurtti> Do you know any good tutorial for setting up Subversion on Edgy?
<dawn_chorus> exit
<shirish> Gerro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/96693
<dobblego> kurtti, sudo apt-get install subversion # and you're done
<kurtti> heh, thanks
<premier_> hello, I'm going to make a presentation using a project tommarow.  Last time I tried to do anything dual-monitor with linux, it got screwed up.  Should dual monitors "just work" in ubuntu, and what should I do if they do not work?
<theINC_> Hey, got my Ubuntu CD today :) just gonna try it now, tell you how it rates up to Vista and OS X
<premier_> I would be real embarrising if it didn't work, of if I had to spend 20 minutes hacking it
<dobblego> premier_, you usually have to set it up; depending on your video card
<shirish> Gerro: guys, help me I'm unable to see my hdd partitions through the live CD
<ap> :'(please  cant play mp3 ile on my ubuntu 6, where i ant find  it
<crimsun> premier_: which video card do you have?
<premier_> dobblego: ati radeon Mobility X1400, cr
<premier_> crimsun:
<dobblego> !ati > premier_
<Gerro> shirish mount them
<shirish> Gerro: how can I moun them?
<premier_> dobblego, crimsun, I have the fglrx drivers installed, and they work as well as fglrx drivers work
<RockClimber> I'm trying to get the same network setup I had on fedora. I have eth0,wired,static IP,user controllable and eth1,wireless,dhcp,user controllable and set using Networkmanager. Now under fedora nm would bring up eth0 if I plugged it in (at work) and at home it would prompt for keyring password to brng up eth1. Now in feisty eth1 works fine but eth0 isn't started by networkmanager. Any ideas how to do that? It needs to be static.
<theINC_> okay, first problem: Ubuntu doesn't fill my screen on 1152 x 864, and I don't want to downgrade to 1024x768 or change my monitor size setting.  answers?
<shirish> Gerro: how can I mount the hdd?
<crimsun> theINC_: video card?
<Gerro> shirish: cd /mnt mkdir mybrokenassHD mount /dev/sda /mnt/mybrokenassHD
<theINC_> crimsun: 7900GS
<dobblego> premier_, then does it work?
<Gerro> shirish that should work :)
<crimsun> theINC_: ...Nvidia?
<theINC_> crimsun: uhuh
<crimsun> theINC_: so are you using the binary-only Nvidia drivers?
<theINC_> yup.
<theINC_> crimsun: just using the ones that came with
<premier_> dobblego: I'm not sure yet, as it don't have the projector... but if I have the drivers, should I expect it to "just work"?
<crssout> hi, do you guys know if changing the host name will prevent you from loggin back in? it screwd me up, i get a black window when I try to log in :(
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: restarting now
<crssout> *blank
<BVBBQ> can someone tell me the commands to reformat an external hard drive, i bought one but it came formatted and ubuntu is hating it.
<theINC_> oh, wait, i need to download the recommended drivers...
<RockClimber> crssout, add localhost back to your /etc/hosts
<theINC_> should the ones I get from Desktop Effects do?
<dobblego> premier_, there are lots of variables, but it could just work; but you'll only have two monitors, not a single screen
<Gerro> BVBBQ: use fdisk and make it fat32
<shirish> Gerro: don't know what the thing with brokenass but did as you told, now what?
<crimsun> theINC_: use System> Administration> Restricted Drivers Manager
<Gerro> shirish: your HD stuff should be inside that folder I guess
<BVBBQ> anyone?
<Gerro> BVBBQ: use fdisk
<theINC_> crimsun: I'm able to get onto the ineternet with Firefox but the package downloader doesn't want to work.
<crssout> RockClimber: wich cmds will I need to do that? I tried sudo echo "name>>/etc/hostname" but it didnt' work
<BVBBQ> Gerro, can you walk me through the peculiars of that?
<Gerro> BVBBQ: sure
<RockClimber> crssout, open the file with vi and makesure the line "127.0.0.1" has localhost as one of the aliases
<shirish> Gerro: peculiar, there is no mybrokenassHD folder
<RockClimber> BVBBQ, don;t use fdisk
<BVBBQ> Gerro, ok. so in terminal sudo fdisk what?
<RockClimber> fdisk is for partitions
<BVBBQ> RockClimber, why not?
<BVBBQ> RockClimber, thanks.
<Gerro> BVBBQ the location of the device in /dev/
<RockClimber> you need to do "mkfs.vfat /dev/hdX"
<RockClimber> or mkfs.ext2
<rakeer> Can someone explain how I get sound to work in dosbox/
<crssout> RockClimber: don't know what vi is, can u start it through terminal? I can only use the back up terminal
<RockClimber> fdisk just makes partitions it doesn't format them
<RockClimber> crssout, "sudo vim /etc/hosts"
<BVBBQ> RockClimber, ok so it needs to be compatible with windows as well as ubuntu. just for storage of mp3s
<Gerro> BVBBQ: you want to remove any partitions on it and create a new primary partition for fat32 then write the partition table to the drive
<crssout> RockClimber: thx man, ill see if it works brb
<BVBBQ> Gerro, no just reformat and make it fat32
<RockClimber> crssout,  you need "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<RockClimber> actually you don't defintely need localhost.localdomain, just localhost should do
<RockClimber> BVBBQ, "man mkfs.vfat"
<crssout> RockClimber: thx I'll update u in a bit
<BVBBQ> RockClimber, so just hit that into terminal and it will reformat my external hard drive?
<RockClimber> crssout, you may need to restart your networking daemon "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<shirish> Gerro: no luck :/
<theINC_> and now i've lost my network :(
<theINC_> wait, we're back.
<crssout> RockClimber:ok ill right that down too
<RockClimber> is there another ubuntu channel for discussing problems that are probably bugs rather than just answering simple user questions?
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: No, nothing about either in Bios
<ravigr8> hello is there any channel for chatting on java?
<rakeer> how do I enable sound in dosbox?
<BVBBQ> RockClimber, can you please explain in laymens terms. do i just type what you said into terminal or is there something else?
<crossbar> premier_: che this out http://www.ygriega.de/index.php?id=2&amp;detail=1 for dual monitor
<yellow_chicken> int x=255; int y=~x;   why it came out negative?  precedence problem?
<RockClimber> BVBBQ, there are many tutorials on google for formatting a FAT32 filesystem from a linux box. Read about mkfs.vfat
<stork> ravigr8, ##java
<BVBBQ> thanks
<zaggynl> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<zaggynl> !#$)(*
<ravigr8> thanx
<sil1> can i use ktorrent in feisty?
<misfitpierce> in kubuntu I believe so
<RockClimber> sil1, depends - is it for porn or pirate movies
<yellow_chicken> for Bitwise complements does it turn 1 into 0 and 0 to 1?  it seems like it turn one into negative instead
<sil1> trying to get ubuntu-studio
<RockClimber> sil1, yes it will work then
<crossbar> rockclimber, what is that all about :P
<sil1> deluge isn't working for me, and i get an error when i try to install bittorrent gui
<void^> yellow_chicken: if you switch the topmost bit of a signed value to 1 you get a negative number.
<RockClimber> just for the benefit of all the misguided souls, you don't need KDE to run KDE applications, just qt (which will install with apt-get when you inst k-blah-blah).
<RockClimber> crossbar, what's what about?
<theINC> argh! I can't get Ubuntu to keep a network connection!
<toool> any one here know how to instal devede 2.13
<crossbar> i just wasnt sure if u were talking against pirating movies or if there really is some kind of restriction on the client
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: No, there is nothing of that sort in my BIOS.
<BVBBQ> RockClimber, i like how the command you told me to look up has some of the most complicated websites devoted to it. harder than learning japanese from a dislexic algerian.
<crossbar> with ubuntu i just dont know anymore :)
<theINC> argh, and now it's frozen on me.
<theINC> i'm not sure I actually like this ubuntu.
<premier_> I have a freind who is on a macintosh; how can i share files with him?  Such as with an ethernet cable?
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: what exactly are you trying to do?
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: right, now repeat those steps, but use dxs_support=5
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: if that still has bad audio, then use dxs_support=2
<Ian-Keith> Blah...can you c/p the last steps for me again? Don't have them after the reboot
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, im trying to reformat an external hardrive.
<crossbar> ive always liked ubuntu, except today i tried getting my belkin wireless working with lin drvrs and ndis
<RockClimber> BVBBQ, what's wrong with dislexic people and how hard is japanese to learn, thousands of japenese 4 year old can speak it?
<crossbar> just to play around i tried it on 5.10, 6 and 7.04
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: unmount it first
<AmyRose> crossbar: You have to blacklist like 12 modules if yours is ralink-based
<crossbar> its an rt73
<RockClimber> BVBBQ, what is the device address for the harddrive (something like /dev/sda) it'll appear in "dmesg" when you plug it in
<Gerro> RockClimber: writing it is another thing but easier than chinese I hear
<defcon> anyone know how to disable stack smash protection in gcc
<crossbar> since i dont have another operating sys i desided to try pclinux today and im giving it a go.
<Gerro> defcon: I do
<defcon> how
<defcon> its making me mad lol
<crossbar> ubuntu could seriously use its network configurator
<crossbar> had it found and setup in  10 sec flat :P
<defcon> hehe
<yellow_chicken> void^: int x=255; that's 1111.1111.  how do i turn it into x=0? --> 000.0000 ?
<Gerro> defcon: CFLAGS=-fno-stack-protector ./configure
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: what exactly is giving you a problem?
<defcon> in the make file?
<Gerro> defcon: bleh I mean instead of doing ./configure you just do "CFLAGS=-fno-stack-protector ./configure"
<Och4> hello
<defcon> how do I do it for make
<zaggynl> crossbar, which one does pclinux use?
<BVBBQ> RockClimber, it says it is at /media/usbdisk
<Gerro> defcon: you don't have to, make does what is 'configured' to do
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: Can you get me that last command?
<crimsun> which?
<Gerro> defcon: just configure it differently and make will work
<crossbar> i dont know.  im trying to figure it out so i can use it in the livecd i want to build
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: it's 4:30 AM, and I have an 8:00 AM meeting.
<Ian-Keith> :/
<defcon> can I add "CFLAGS=-fno-stack-protector" to the makefile?
<Ian-Keith> Sorry. Just getting into Ubuntu, I'm new to it all.
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, the fact that i am a total newb at linux is giving me the greif. im just trying to reformat. it should be simple. i need the string of commands to mash into terminal.
<void^> yellow_chicken: 'int' is usually a 32bit value. there are 24 zeros in front of the bits that make up 255.
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: I just don't know which command you want me to repeat.
<skylight> anyone know why my scroll on the mouse isnt working?
<Gerro> crossbar: so what you having trouble with in doing so?
<Ian-Keith> You wanted me to repeat "those steps" with dxs_support=5 and =2
<Ian-Keith> But I don't have the rest of the commands,
<theINC> is there no way to save my liveCD setting on my physical HDD (ntfs)?
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: the kill [..] ; [..]  && modprobe
<Mantice> My dvd drive is not working is there like a device manager or something along the lines of that ?
<zaggynl> crossbar, when you've found out, could you PM me with the name? thanks
<crimsun> Ian-Keith: you'll find them in your bash history.
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: what do you want to format it as, vfat?
<skylight> anyone at all?
<yellow_chicken> void^: ah.. i see.
<Gerro> theINC: you can write to ntfs with captive ntfs or ntfs ng 3 or whatever that driver is called
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: if you want to use it to swap files with a Windows PC then this is probably what you want
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, i want to make it fat32, it needs to work with windows too
<defcon> Gerro, I added "CFLAGS=-fno-stack-protector" to the make file without quotes and its still smashing
<crossbar> gerro i dont have any trouble right now.  but i did get a hint into what my ubuntu wireless probs were
<gordonjcp> yup
<crossbar> zaggy, sure
<Gerro> theINC: hope you aren't planning on trying to install linux to ntfs won't work
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, that works too
<theINC> uh oh.
<defcon> CFLAGS=-fno-stack-protector
<defcon> all: abyss
<defcon> abyss: main.o usage.o net.o scan.o log.o parse.o datalink.o check.o synscan.o icmp.o test.o tcp.o pingsweep.o udp.o udpscan.o
<defcon> 	gcc main.o usage.o net.o scan.o log.o parse.o datalink.o check.o synscan.o icmp.o test.o tcp.o pingsweep.o udp.o udpscan.o -o abyss -g -lpthread -lpcap
<skylight> anyone know why my scroll on the mouse isnt working?
<theINC> my hard-drive is NTFS formatted, can I make a (whatever format linux likes) partition?
<Gerro> defcon: do exactly as I say go into directory and enter "CFLAGS=-fno-stack-protector ./configure" then do "make" then as root do "make install" its that simple
<theINC> using GnomePE?
<Gerro> theINC: yes you can, ext3 partition is what you want to setup
<theINC> BAH! i can't keep a steady network connection with Ubuntu
<theINC> i'm trying to download the Nvidia drivers
<Madpilot> theINC, the LiveCD installer has a partitioner - it can shrink your NTFS partition and repartition as ext3
<defcon> root@dell:~/scan/abyss# CFLAGS=-fno-stack-protector ./configure
<defcon> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Gerro> theINC: if your trying to dual boot with windows and linux I suggest you read up on how to do that, but if you want to install linux just run the installer it will partition it for you
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: basically you need to find out what the device is
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im having major problems getting nvidia-glx-new to work, i've tried everything, i've removed, purged and reinstalled the restricted modules for my kernel, the driver itself and eveything i can think of but whatever i do i get "FATAL: error running install command for nvidia" on startup, what can i do?
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: it will probably show up as a SCSI device of some sort
<defcon> this program has no configure
<theINC> Gerro: I've got Vista already installed, shouldn't I just be able to create a partion and I'll get the dual-booty?
<yellow_chicken> void^: is there a 8-bit integer? or some sort of unsign primative type?
<theINC> Gerro: if no, then where's a good tutorial about that?
<Gerro> jscinoz: that thing is really ooold, grab the one from nvidia site and do it yourself
<jscinoz> nvidia-glx-new and the one on the site are both 9755...
<Gerro> !dualboot > theINC
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, ok. walk me through this. what do i have to do to find out.
<gordonjcp> ok, is the drive plugged in?
<Gerro> theINC: windows likes to hog the master boot record, its more so a bios thing
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: ?
<Mantice> Can some one help me with my new dvd drive, but I dont know what linux is up to and where it is.
<Gerro> theINC: if you like the fancy graphics of vista you might want to test out beryl on linux, its awesome :)
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im having major problems getting nvidia-glx-new to work, i've tried everything, i've removed, purged and reinstalled the restricted modules for my kernel, the driver itself and eveything i can think of but whatever i do i get "FATAL: error running install command for nvidia" on startup, what can i do?
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, how do i find out "what the device is" and if it will show up as scsi device, how do i look for scsi devices
<theINC> Gerro: I assumed that Desktop Effects was related to Beryl?
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: is it plugged in?
<jscinoz> I hear that CompComm (beryl+compiz merge) will be ready by the end of the month
<defcon> Gerro, this app does not have a configure script, only a make file
<gordonjcp> defcon: what's the app?
<jscinoz> Theinc, desktop-effects is compiz, less featrure rich but more stable than beryl
<defcon> to run the initial app
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, yes it is. it shows up as a hard drive that i cannot write to.
<defcon> its a hommade syn scan
<theINC> okai.
<jscinoz> theinc, but beryl and compiz are merging soon anyway so you'll get the best of both =P
<gordonjcp> right - can you read it?
<defcon> gordonjcp,  its a scanner my friend made
<Gerro> defcon: then might have to setup your own configure script?... erm I have no clue really
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, yes i can
<theINC> I can't hold a network connection with Ubuntu - what can I do to diagnose it and therefore solve?
<gordonjcp> defcon: tell him to learn how to use gnu autotools or scons
<Gerro> defcon: what is it your trying to install?
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: good
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: at a command-line type in "mount"
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, what am i looking for?
<Ian-Keith> And now my comp is hanging
<Ian-Keith> Periodically
<defcon> gordonjcp, how do I modify the make file to put in -fno-stack-protector
<CheshireViking> skylight,  check your xorg.conf, have you got the line "Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" " within the inputdevice section?
<Gerro> theINC: yeah
<defcon> im just trying to compile an application a friend made
<defcon> it compiles on any other linux
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: do you see lots of lines like "/dev/sda3 on / type ext3" kind of thing?
<defcon> but ubuntu has too much gay protection
<gordonjcp> defcon: you'd be better asking your friend about it
<defcon> he died
<gordonjcp> why do you want a syn scanner anyway?
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<Gerro> theINC: might want to make a list of windows apps you use and see how supported they are with wine or if they don't need directx support and can be run in virtual windows setup
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: good
<hilts50> how can I edit my xorg.conf file?  I know this is a really lame question.
<gordonjcp> that sounds like your external drive - am I right?
<theINC> Gerro: I use OS X for most of my computing, so the things I'd need the PC for are gaming.
<defcon> I audit networks
<defcon> for a living
<Ian-Keith> crimsun: if you're still here, thanks for trying to help. I'll just pick up tomorrow some time. Thanks for putting up with me.
<gordonjcp> defcon: have you tried nmap?
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, yes it is. i know this for a fact that it is the hard drive in question
<void^> yellow_chicken: unsigned char
<defcon> yea
<defcon> nmap is nice but for some reason it kills my internet connection
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: good.  It's best to make sure, because there's no going back once you format ;-)
<defcon> it drops my dsl
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, good call.
<defcon> any idea on fixing that?
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: unmount it, either by right-clicking and saying "unmount"
<theINC> well, I've got an ethernet cable plugged in, and I can get a network connection (internet) when I start up.  After about 30 secs or so it goes though
<defcon> nmap runs fine but my connection drops
<yellow_chicken> void^: i found 'byte'  , is unsigned char any better? it's for IP calculator
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, done
<gordonjcp> defcon: if you're port-scanning from a DSL connection, your ISP is probably thinking you're up to no good
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: it won't appear in mount now - try it and make sure
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, yes it is gone.
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: you now want to do something like mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: check the man page for mkfs.vfat because you might need to pass extra parameters to set it to 32-bit
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: brb, meeting
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, its just for holding music. it doesnt need to be fancy
<BVBBQ> gordon............... im scared........ will i dream........
<andrzej19801> siemka
<BVBBQ> anyone?
<BVBBQ> wow it died in here
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: what are you trying to do?
<Erix> hi
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, trying to reformat my external hard drive. trying to make it useful for both windows and linux.
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: okay. can you currently mount it?
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, i " mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<BVBBQ> " ed it and now i cant mount
<battlesquid> where can i find login themes for ubuntu?
<VSpike> Can anyone tell me which tool I'd use to filter a text file to only show lines which match or don't match a regex?
<VSpike> awk?
<richard_> Can some one help me get my digital camera working with linux
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: okay.. sounds like you did it.. what's the problem? :)
<battlesquid> VSpike, awk sed or easier: grep
<praecox> VSpike, grep?
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, now i cant mount it.
<Rebecca> oooh
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: sorry, misread
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, that sounds bad for me
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: try running cfdisk /dev/sda
<Rebecca> and see what's on it partition wise
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, should be nothing on it.
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: you are certain of this?
<Terrasque> there should be one partition
<BVBBQ> Rebecca,   i just bought it.
<defcon> yo when I dont have firestarter running do I still have a firewall up
<defcon> or do I need to set it up for autostart
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: make no assumption. check it
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, i just bought it and havnt put anything on it yet. reformatting and deleting everything on it is a ok
<rollerskatejamms> Is there a way to make it so that booting into recovery mode requires a password? Because right now it just gives you passwordless root on the system and that's very silly.
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: check it......
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: report back what partitions it has
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: yes
<bintut> is there an ongoing ubuntu-embedded development?  ==> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-May/000289.html
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: moment, I'll try to find it.
<rollerskatejamms> habeeb: thanks!
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: that's the point of the recovery mode, tho... weird but thats the point.
<HiddenHax> Mae
<rollerskatejamms> habeeb: yes but it should give you root WITH a password
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, i cant open it. i cant mount it. so checking it is unpossible.  under part type it says "primary" and there is a pri/log
<rollerskatejamms> habeeb: Not just let anybody reboot your computer and get root on it. That's crazy.
<mskadu> hello people
<rollerskatejamms> habeeb: I'm not just sitting at my desk watching over it all day every day.
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: have you run this "cfdisk /dev/sda"as i said?
<HiddenHax> hello
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, thats where i scried this information.
<mskadu> can anyone point me to some docs on installing ubuntu using VMware server?
<mantice> Can some one help me get my PowerShot A430 Camera working, It pops up and it finds the drivers and such it just does not read the filesystem.
<rollerskatejamms> mskadu: You want to install ubuntu in vmware or vmware in ubuntu?
<mskadu> ubuntu in vmware
<HiddenHax> foreal?
<rollerskatejamms> mskadu: So just do it . . .
<rollerskatejamms> mskadu: It's just like installing it on a regular pc.
<mskadu> rollerskatejamms:  I did, Am having some problems
<rollerskatejamms> mskadu: such as?
<mskadu> rollerskatejamms:  I thought so too
<mskadu> rollerskatejamms:  Wel, for one the installer goes through fine
<mskadu> rollerskatejamms:  but conks when it tries to write GRUB
<HiddenHax> how do u type peoples nicks soo fast
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: okay. so you have 1 primary partition?
<okay> hi
<rollerskatejamms> HiddenHax: tab completion
<mskadu> rollerskatejamms:  saying could not write to /target/ ??
<HiddenHax> hello
<mskadu> HiddenHax:  Xchat (type first few chars and hit tab) ;)
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: try checking "ls -lah /dev/sda*"
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, yesh, but this is only for holding mp3's so it doesnt need to be fancy
<HiddenHax> awesome thanks rollerskatejamms
<rollerskatejamms> mskadu: Hmm. Did you create an "advanced" virtual machine, or just use the default and set it to Ubuntu
<mskadu> HiddenHax:  and the up and down arrow key helps ;)
<rollerskatejamms> mskadu: Is there an error message?
<HiddenHax> ops
<mskadu> Well, i used a default
<rollerskatejamms> mskadu: But you set it to ubuntu righ
<Stonekeeper> hi! which channel is available for ubuntu server?
<rollerskatejamms> right*?
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, brw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 8, 0 2007-05-14 14:32 /dev/sda
<BVBBQ> brw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 8, 1 2007-05-14 16:49 /dev/sda1
<mskadu> rollerskatejamms:  yep
<rollerskatejamms> Stonekeeper: this one :-P
<rollerskatejamms> mskadu: Hmm . . . try removing the hard drive in the virtual machine and adding an IDE drive or something. Also are you installing off a CD or did you mount an ISO in vmware/
<rollerskatejamms> mskadu: I mean a virtual ide drive of course.
<rollerskatejamms> habeeb: any luck finding that?
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: well, assuming you ran mkfs.vfat correctly it should be mountable. how are you trying to mount it?
<mskadu> rollerskatejamms:  no, vmware sets it to SCSI by default
<Stonekeeper> ok. Thanks. I got a MAJOR issue. After powercuts, one of my severs is playing up. It says disk space is 100% but I know it's not from booting a live CD. Also I get "df: Warning: cannot read table of mounted filesystem" errors when i try df. Any ideas?
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, clicking the mount button
<rollerskatejamms> mskadu: I know it does. Try an ide drive
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, double clicking on it.
<rollerskatejamms> mskadu: Are you installing from CD or ISO?
<mskadu> rollerskatejamms:  how does one do that?
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, and asking really really nicely.
<mskadu> rollerskatejamms:  ISO
<Stonekeeper> any idea anyone?
<SmSpillaz> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<clever> [SmSpillaz PING reply] : 890milisec
<mskadu> rollerskatejamms:  mounted in the vmwareconfig
<rollerskatejamms> mskadu: Edit the virtual machine's settings, you can add and remove hardware.
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: The whole discussion is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=372262 (one of the countless threads. One of the countless solutions is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=784730&postcount=20. I _havent_ tried it, and can't guarantee success. If you have a little patience try browsing through the whole thread for better solutions.
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: sorry what did you say? My internets blacked out.
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: finding what?
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: try: mkdir /mnt/music; mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/music
<SmSpillaz> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rollerskatejamms> habeeb: the root thing.
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: oh sorry, it didn't get to the chat? Here:
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: The whole discussion is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=372262 (one of the countless threads. One of the countless solutions is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=784730&postcount=20. I _havent_ tried it, and can't guarantee success. If you have a little patience try browsing through the whole thread for better solutions.
<mskadu> rollerskatejamms:  let me give that a shot
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, what will that do?
<rollerskatejamms> Ok habeeb can you do me a favor. Coincidentally I'm in recovery mode right now. So I have no way to copy those links. Can you email them to zach@brainlink.com
<brubrub> hi room
<rollerskatejamms> I'd really apprecaite it
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: make a mount point and try to mount the drive to it.. oh, you would need to use sudo or login as root to do it
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: well, you can... but ok.
<rollerskatejamms> BVBBQ: sudo -i first
<rollerskatejamms> habeeb: How?
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, when i try to mount it. i get this message "mkdir /mnt/music; mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/music"
<rollerskatejamms> habeeb: Aside from paper
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, oops
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: open another terminal, and do /etc/init.d/gpm start
<rollerskatejamms> habeeb: I don't have a "screen" going and I only have one tty
<BVBBQ> rebecca, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<rollerskatejamms> habeeb: recovery mode only has one terminal
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: aw
<habeeb> didn't know that
<rollerskatejamms> So if I want to do that I have to quit irssi
<habeeb> well, ok, I'm sending htem.
<rollerskatejamms> Anyway I'm going to reboot into non recovery mode. I'm shocked that ndiswrapper worked in recovery mode.
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: try autofs instead of vfat
<rollerskatejamms> I justwanted to see what happened in recovery mode :-D
<rollerskatejamms> brb
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: also, did the mkfs.vfat complete without errors?
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, it didnt say any errors. i will find the output.
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, rylan@rylan-desktop:~$ mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<BVBBQ> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<mployee8_> Has anyone had any problems with feisty crashing
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, thats all it said to me.
<mantice> Can some one help me out with my camera ? I know its supported it just dont work.
<brubrub> i have a problem with ssh, when i connect to a server in my pc i read "ssh: Connection refused port 22", anyone can help me?, (Sorry for my english, im spanish :_) )
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: um.. is it still going?
<mantice> My camera worked once then it stoped.
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, no it stopped almost instantly.
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: try it again
<larsemil> i have a sound problem - with no sound - since i updated to feisty. it goes away by restarting computer. anyone got an idea on how to restart the sounddaemon without rebooting?
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, same command?
<Rebecca> yeah
<RawSewage> Can you have different wallpapers for different workspaces
<brubrub> eeeoooo..., anyone can help me please?  :_(
<Rebecca> brubrub: is ssh running on it?
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, still same effect.
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, waits like 1.5 seconds and then new command line pops up
<brubrub> Rebecca yes, but can i know if the server is runnning?
<brubrub> to secure me please
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: try it with the -v switch
<magnetron> !ask | brubrub
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, go easy on me. so mkfs.vfat -v /dev/sda1 ?
<Rebecca> brubrub: ps auwx | grep sshd
<ubotu> brubrub: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<larsemil> no way to restart the sounddaemon?
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: yes
<brubrub> well i need to go
<brubrub> sorry, see all bye
<Myrtti> larsemil: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, looks like it worked. but infact it did not.
<larsemil> Myrtti, wonderful!
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: how big is the drive?
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, 60gig
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: are you certain the drive actually works?
<RawSewage> Can you have different wallpapers for different workspaces
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, before i started trying to reformat i could mount it and read it. now i cannot.
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: try wiping the partition table and start again
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, how.
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: cfdisk is handy
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: how are you getting on?
<Stonekeeper> HELP!!!! What causes: "df: Cannot read table of mounted file systems" !!!?!!?!?
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, its not getting on. i cannot mount. mounting is important.
<gordonjcp> hrm
<gordonjcp> what exactly does it say when you try to mount it?
<BVBBQ> rebecca, what exactly do i need to do
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: start by reading the man page
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, ok here goes. mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<BVBBQ>        missing codepage or other error
<BVBBQ>        in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<BVBBQ>        dmesg | tail  or so
<BVBBQ> error: could not execute pmount
<HiddenHax> ifconfig eth0 down
<gordonjcp> hm, and you typed "mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1" ?
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, yeah i did
<HiddenHax> macchanger -m XX:XX:XX:XX:XX eth0
<HiddenHax> ifconfig eth0 up
<Schlampe> hallo
<DJNutte> Hello
<Schlampe> hello
<fleischpeitsche> hello
<Schlampe> mean youre a bastard
<Schlampe> MARIIII
<SniZ|work> hi, i installing ubuntu via network pxe boot, how many packages installation tool download from repositories?
<DJNutte> Hey man w/89)i
<fleischpeitsche> aha
<Schlampe> jo sicha
<mskadu> hi about that vmware thing
<Schlampe> give me the operater status
<DJNutte> Hey you guys come on
<Schlampe> +++++++++
<Schlampe> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<skylight> can someone tell me how to install java runtime enviorment on my Ubuntu
<DJNutte> Why shout i
<skylight> really need help
<mskadu> skylight: Applications > Add/Remove?
<skylight> ok
<MenZa> How do you mount a folder on e.g. /media/disk to ~/music? So if I wanted to mount /media/disk/Music to ~/music, how'd I do it?
<fleischpeitsche> fag
<DJNutte> Hey Schlampe whats wrong
<mskadu> skylight:  or you may want to do --> apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<MenZa> !language | fleischpeitsche
<ubotu> fleischpeitsche: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<skylight> hmm ok
<Schlampe> nothing noob
<mskadu> skylight:  for future reference, you can find packages at command line using --> apt-cache search java
<gordonjcp> MenZa: you could unmount it and remount in ~/music, or you could symlink it
<DJNutte> what you are the noob
<mskadu> skylight:  which should give you package names containing java
<MenZa> gordonjcp: hmm, symlink sounds good - ln /media/disk/Musik ~/musik ?
<skylight> let me try that
<mskadu> skylight:  select the one thar sounds right and then do a --> apt-get install {that package name}
<gordonjcp> MenZa: something like that
<Schlampe> join #<channel>
<THE_MASTER> noobs
<THE_MASTER> alles klar
<mskadu> hi, can anyone help me with installing ubuntu on vmware ?
<Schlampe> jo sicha
<MenZa> gordonjcp: "Hard link not allowed"
<MenZa> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DJNutte> Hey Schlampe you are a b****
<THE_MASTER> VOZ
<MenZa> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MenZa> o_o
<stefg> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<MenZa> stefg: Probably not a bad idea
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<MenZa> gordonjcp: Any clue?
<gnomefreak> ?
<MenZa> \o/ Myrtti to the rescue
<DJNutte> The_Master is gay
<THE_MASTER> what?
<Schlampe> can you give me the op status
<Schlampe> ?
<gnomefreak> ah ty Myrtti ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@211.174.203.62.cust.bluewin.ch]  by Myrtti
<Myrtti> more?
<Myrtti> no?
<aboeysa> salamo alikom
<skylight> thanks it looks like its installing
<MenZa> Myrtti: keep your guard up, though ;)
<Myrtti> sure
<mskadu> skylight:  you are welcome ;)
<mskadu> skylight:  you might want to look up automatix2, though not everyone's particularly fond of it. makes routine installations a snap
<mskadu> !automatix2
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by Myrtti
<mskadu> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<spikeb> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<sedra> hi
<skylight> ok heres the problem, I go online to poker room.com and try to play poker, every time i do that , they always tell me theres not java installed, and ITS BULL SHIT.
<skylight> Cause it is installed an i knopw it
<spikeb> skylight: you're SURE the plugin package is installed as well?
<gordonjcp> MenZa: ln -s
<skylight> and i guess there wanting me to install a plugin
<skylight> Java runtime enviorment
<MenZa> gordonjcp: ah
<skylight> but i dont know shit about it
<Myrtti> install the plugin too
<Myrtti> and please, mind your language
<skylight> but where
<mskadu> skylight:  ahh .. are u using firefox?
<DBO> sky_walkie, can you please watch the swearing
<DBO> oops...  oh well Myrtti got it
<gordonjcp> skylight: did you install the jre *plugin*?
<spikeb> skylight: you want the package sun-java6-plugin (if you're on 7.04)
<mskadu> skylight:  u need to install java plugin for firefox
<crssout> hi guys, I can't log on, it fails to load anything :s
<crssout> last thing I did was change the host name
<gordonjcp> skylight: you also must close all instances of firefox and restart it before the plugin is picked up
<skylight> oh wait
<jscinoz> I'm having a minor problem with my login splashscreen, I still use the default but the splash is surrounded by black and makes it look out of place, is there a way to fix this?
<skylight> hold on
<spikeb> sun-java5-plugin package for edgy and probably dapper.
<Enverex|LT> This Ubuntu/Dell thing is already causing issues, people on the forums seem to think that they can't just buy any laptop and put Linux on it >.<
<Deffy> wow, busy even at 5:30am :) this is good
<Myrtti> crssout: reboot to rescue and change both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts the same
<stefg> crssout: there's two files involved: /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts ... they must hold the same name for 127.0.0.1
<spikeb> Enverex|LT: they can't.
<Myrtti> crssout: you need to have the same in both
<spikeb> Enverex|LT: if they want it to work decently.
<skylight> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/sun-java5-plugin
<Myrtti> you can get to the rescue mode by pressing esc when GRUB is loading
<skylight> thats where i am some one guide me threw it
<Myrtti> right after your bios check
<Deffy> I have a quick (I hope) network question/issue
<Enverex|LT> spikeb, Yes, they can. Just because it's not "UBuntu certified" it doesn't mean that it has parts that wont work
<skylight> nvm
<crssout> ok in the file what it must contain has to look like "name 127.0.0.1"?
<skylight> i used the termals apt-get
<Enverex|LT> spikeb, This laptop is a 6 year old Clevo thing, everthing in it works happily in Linux, as does my moms Thinkpad
<skylight> its working
<spikeb> Enverex|LT: there are PLENTY of laptops that will give you a massive migrane trying to install and configure linux on.
<Myrtti> crssout: and the other one just "name"
<skylight> ok i think it worked, wish me luck
<Enverex|LT> spikeb, Not if you check to see if they have parts that work under Linux first,
<Deffy> basically with my wireless card in (laptop) when I reboot, my ethernet port doesn't display an ip addy in ifconfig and I can't do anything with it
<spikeb> Enverex|LT: now that is a good idea.
<Joe`> hi
<spikeb> Enverex|LT: but the point of dell (or system76, or any other linux vendor) machines is you dont HAVE to check.
<Deffy> in the GUI it says it has the static IP I set earlier
<crssout> ah ok so hostname="name" and hosts="name 127.0.0.1"? I need to make sure I been at this prob for a few hours
<Deffy> I can get it to work by doing sudo ifconfig eth0 ipaddy
<Myrtti> hosts might have something else too
<Deffy> but damn it's annoying
<Myrtti> mut 127.0.0.1 line should be name 127.0.0.1
<BVBBQ> im back!
<skylight> it worked, YAH
<skylight> thanks for the help people
<BVBBQ> Rebecca,  you still there? i broke the interweb
<crssout> k i'll take a look, brb
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, you there?
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: yup
<BVBBQ> ok
<Deffy> I'm beginning to wonder if you guys can even hear me 0_o
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, sorry my internet cancled itself. must be all the nirvana im downloading.
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, so. removable harddrive is still not working
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: heh
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: when you formatted it, did you get any errors?
<skylight> ok im off by
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: indeed
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, none except when i try to mount.
<gordonjcp> strange
<mantice> Is it just me or does kde a bit slow on 256 ddr ram ?
<gordonjcp> mantice: 256 is probably not really enough for KDE with fully shiny
<mantice> What about gnome.
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: so it completed the formatting properly?
<mantice> alot of my programs are crashing eg ktorrent :(
<gordonjcp> mantice: again, you couldn't really run it with the full shinyness on
<mantice> Im thinking of formating back to gnome.
<gordonjcp> 256M isn't really a lot these days
<mantice> lies. :)
<gordonjcp> maybe you could try Xubuntu?
<BVBBQ> Rebecca, oddly, when i went downstairs to yell at the minions on the ground floor and tried plugging it into my xbox360 and plugging it back into the computer it works now.
<Deffy> I like Xfce :)
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: ah, I meant to say
<spikeb> xfce is pretty nice nowadays
<BVBBQ> thanks all for the help. looks like my xbox formatted it nicely.
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: sometimes after you format, you need to unplug and then plug it back in
<gordonjcp> BVBBQ: oh, the Xbox formatted it?
<BVBBQ> gordonjcp, no no no. it was the xbox im sure of it.
<gordonjcp> fair enough ;-) that's easier then
* Rebecca wonders wtf BVBBQ was doing
<mantice> kde is not that slow, gnome on 6.** was good
<Deffy> Well atleast my coworkers will be impressed that I've got IE6 running in Linux
<mantice> Deffy: The whole point of having linux is so you can get away from that =P, still cool though.
<Deffy> oh no
<Deffy> I need it to configure medical devices for work
<Deffy> see they use a web based interface to configure
<mantice> yeah
<Deffy> but ofcourse they never tested it with anyother browser but IE6
<mantice> lol
<mantice> thats like my modem :(
<hawk> Sounds more like an IE interface than a web interface, then :P
<Enverex|LT> Deffy, Using IE is definately not something to be proud about
<Deffy> so firefox doesn't work, neither does opera, lynx, safari
<Enverex|LT> Deffy, and if it's a "web interface" then any browser should work
<Deffy> You'd think that would be the case
<Enverex|LT> Deffy, Does it need ActiveX?
<mantice> lol, xfce looks like it requires 1 gb of ram so much eye candy.
<Deffy> but these guys destroyed a nice BusyBox install on these devices to get everything to work
<Deffy> well all I know is that it's heavy on the Java
<kadakas> how can i view .ASX media streams ?
<Enverex|LT> Deffy, Look up ies4linux if you insist on playing into it
<Adamantinus> Hey all.
<Deffy> Enverex|LT, that's what I use
<kadakas> im using Firefox2 with Totem plugin
<Deffy> and it's all I use it for
<Deffy> otherwise it just sits on the desktop
<kadakas> it just wont play asx streams in here: http://h20181.www2.hp.com/plmcontent/NACSC/SML/results.htm?SID=7900045&MEID=0F467F1D-E8C0-4F1B-B6F3-5280081B0A25
<Deffy> being mocked by the Xfce mouse
<Adamantinus> I've got a flash drive that I was given that is recognised as an 8mb removable floppy drive or something in Windows and cannot be formatted or used in any way. Tried it in Ubuntu, comes up as the same in Computer except it comes up as ChipsBnk Flash Disk.
<mantice> omg ktorrent crashed again.
<Adamantinus> Is there some way to completely wipe the disk to see if it'll recognise as a flash drive properly?
<Deffy> so any thoughts on my networking issue above?
<Adamantinus> It's a 2GB I recieved for free because the owner couldn't get it to work, and said if I could fix it, I could keep it.
<Adamantinus> "Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted."
<Adamantinus> <mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb, missing codepage or other error, in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try, dmesg | tail  or so
<Deffy> 8mb removable floppy....
<Adamantinus> Yeah, it looks like a floppy drive, but Windows says it's 8mb.
<Deffy> oh...
<Adamantinus> Ubuntu says unknown.
<Deffy> hmm
<Adamantinus> So I got NO idea.
<Deffy> I wonder if it was formated wrong
<hawk> Adamantinus: Take a look in dmesg, see what it says about it there...
<Adamantinus> dmesg?
<mantice> its a 1 TB prototype flash drive !!!
<Enverex|LT> Adamantinus, Have you actually partitioned and formatted it?
<kadakas> what can i use to play .ASX files ?
<kadakas> http://h20181.www2.hp.com/plmcontent/NACSC/SML/Media/0F467F1D-E8C0-4F1B-B6F3-5280081B0A25/xe2-mother.asx
<Adamantinus> It was given to me as is. I've tried formatting it, it doesn't appear to be partitioned.
<Deffy> either that or (somehow) it was formated FAT12 which is what DOS used for Floppies
<hawk> Adamantinus: cfdisk -z /dev/sdb (if that's the right device for it), create a single partition of whatever type you prefer, then create a filesystem on that partition... see if that helps
<kadakas> VLC, mplayer, totem does not play that
<Adamantinus> Tried to format as FAT32, said not enough space, tried FAT, errored me.
<Adamantinus> Can't format it in doze, dunno how in Ubuntu.
<Adamantinus> hawk, hmmkay.
<Deffy> cfdisk or qparted if you need a mouse
<Adamantinus> How do I make sure it's /dev/sdb?
<nikusan> Hi all, usb external hdd with ext3 permission mounts with owner root, so it's read only for the regular user... fix?
<Adamantinus> Oh, and if I right click the "drive" and go properties, it says "Type: desktop configuration file"
<Enverex|LT> Adamantinus, Use fdisk on it and set it up then
<Gnea> nikusan: chmod
<Enverex|LT> Gnea, DONT do that
<Gnea> Enverex|LT: pardon?
<nikusan> Gnea, I don't think that's what I want
<Deffy> nikusan: chown?
<Enverex|LT> nikita, Mount it with user read/write permissions, i.e. -o umask=0000
<Adamantinus> Can I make sure it's /dev/sdb before I fdisk?
<Flannel> Gnea: chmod/chown is not the answer.  mounting options are.
<Enverex|LT> arg
<Enverex|LT> nikusan, , Mount it with user read/write permissions, i.e. -o umask=0000
<Gnea> ah, good point
<Enverex|LT> Gnea, Changing the permissions on every file is mad
<Gnea> thanks
<nikusan> Enverex|LT, can I make whatever is automounting it do that itself?
<sivaji>  how can i change themes
<Gnea> Enverex|LT: not necessarily
<Adamantinus> Can I copy paste the error that fdisk gave me here?
<Deffy> well I gotta get ready for work
<Adamantinus> It's 6 lines.
<Enverex|LT> Adamantinus, No
<Enverex|LT> Adamantinus, Use a pastebin
<Adamantinus> wtf is a pastebin?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Adamantinus> Ooh nice.
<Adamantinus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20772/
<Adamantinus> Now it's asking for a command.
<usuaria> ola
<crssout> hi guys I still can't log in, on /etc/hosts were does the new host name go?
<usuaria> espaol
<CheshireViking> !es | usuaria
<usuaria> ola
<ubotu> usuaria: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<usuaria> como te llamas
<usuaria> ola
<usuaria> como te llamas
<crssout> i have been at this for 3 hours now :(, ever since I changed the host name it wont let me log on
<peacemaker> helo
<Deffy> is it alright if I idle while at work?
<maarten> 501 Syntactically invalid HELO argument(s)
<Enverex|LT> Deffy, You think the other 1100 people in here are all active? heh
<peacemaker> can i have help please
<Enverex|LT> !ask | peacemaker
<ubotu> peacemaker: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Adamantinus> Eh, it wants to reboot to use a new table or something.
<sivaji> how to use samba
<highvoltage> how to speak in full sentences
<peacemaker> how to upgrade to ubuntu 5.10 to 6.04
<aleX-xx> 7.04?
<aleX-xx> :)
<sivaji> change u r reposittory
<sivaji> peacemaker :
<CheshireViking> !upgrade > peacemaker
<pyrohotdog> peacemaker: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Deffy> ok
<peacemaker> ok
<Deffy> oh one more quick question
<IdoIL> can some1 guide me on how to connect my PPPoE connection ?
<crssout> yeah, I changed the host name, now I can't log on, how can I make it work again?
<peacemaker> and how to use samba?
<Deffy> I've got an Atheros chipset wifi card (cardbus) and I'm using whatever driver Ubuntu installed by default
<Deffy> it's says it's the proprietary one, that means it's prolly not Madwifi but something else, right?
<CheshireViking> !samba | peacemaker
<ubotu> peacemaker: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
* Deffy has been wondering why Kismet hasn't been working right
<nikusan> Enverex|LT, I'd like to fix the automounting instead of changing the mount options in fstab or somewhere like that. The external disk gets shared around, and I've got another one just like it that mounts with user permissions all by itself
<crssout> sigh
<Enverex|LT> nikusan, Not entirely sure how to do it with automounting, sorry
<Enverex|LT> Deffy, Yeah, that'll be MadWiki
<peacemaker> thank u
<Enverex|LT> er, wifi
<IdoIL> samba will help me with pppoe ?
<Deffy> hmmm ok
<crssout> why would changing host name screw u up from logging in, its like it just doesn't load anything?
<Deffy> then maybe it's the card
<maarten> !pppoe | IdoIL
<ubotu> IdoIL: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<qwast> hello
<qwast> helloo
<qwast> hello
<CheshireViking> !hi | qwast
<Enverex|LT> Deffy, Is it a 52xx?
<ubotu> qwast: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Deffy> hmm
<qwast> hej
<Deffy> not sure
<qwast> hello
<Deffy> it's a Netgear WAG511
<peacemaker> hello qwast
<qwast> my first time in xchat
<qwast> svenkar?
<qwast> swe?
<qwast> swe?
<Nalleman> qwast, testa #ubuntu-se
<CheshireViking> !swedish | qwast
<ubotu> qwast: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Deffy> I'll probably be better equipped (laptop actually on, not in my bag) to deal with it later tonight
<sivaji> can i browse my friends computer if i know his ip add
<peacemaker> i want to know if Ubuntu 6.10 CD exits?
<crssout> hi, need an answer, I can't log on after changing the host name, why? I changed it through the gui network app
<Gnea> Has anyone tried any of those off-the-shelf VoIP phones with debian?  Like the ones at Walmart in the electronics department?
<sivaji> yes peacemaker
<Gnea> crssout: login to what? X or console?
<sivaji> peacemaker what is u r problem
<crssout> Gnea: Gnome, fist log on screwn, it stays blank like if nothing loaded
<peacemaker> i want to request ubuntu 6.10 CD? if it's possible?
<Gnea> crssout: did you try rebooting?
<sivaji> !shipit -> peacemaker
<sivaji> !shipit
<peacemaker> shipit give 7.04 CD
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<crssout> Gnea: yes many times, I tried a few suggestions so far, seem to be missing the mark though
<Gnea> crssout: can you login to the console?
<sad> mowi ktos po polsku>?
<crssout> Gnea: last suggestion was to make sure the dommain name was the same in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts...If I seletct the terminal session yes
<Gnea> crssout: so what is in /etc/hostname now?
<peacemaker> so it's not possible to request 6.10 CD? if yes give me please the way?
<crssout> Gnea: all there is is crossout
<crssout> Gnea: I get confused on what should be in /etc/hosts
<PriceChild> peacemaker, no, only 7.04 You can still download 6.10 though
<peacemaker> ok
<peacemaker> thank u
<Gnea> crssout: /etc/hosts is nothing more than a mapping of IP addresses to hostnames - typically, it's: <IP> <Hostname.domain> <alias of hostname>
<Gorlist> Morning
<Gorlist> Yesterday tried to install MythTV Frontend,
<sivaji> peacemaker u can upgrade
<Gorlist> went in fine but on the first config I forgot to log out
<Gnea> crssout: so this wouldn't be out of the ordinary: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost   and then   192.168.1.1 crossout.yourdomain.tld crossout
<Gorlist> now when I try to use it comes up with cannot connect to mysql backend?
<Gorlist> any suggestions?
<Gnea> crssout: or something along those lines.  also check /etc/mailname
<flyback> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KBOBsDL7FI <--- awesome
<Gnea> flyback: is that the compiz/beryl vid?
<flyback> no it's not even linux sorry :P
<crssout> Gnea: k originaly all ther was was 127.0.0.1 local host
<flyback> just awesome
<Haza1> Hello folks. I wonder if someone can help me install Ubuntu Server edition using Raid? - i am completely lost =(
<crssout> Gnea: and 127.0.1.1 crososut
<crssout> Gnea: after that the ipv6 mumble jumble
<Gnea> crssout: ok that doesn't look right at all.
<Gnea> crssout: it should be: 127.0.0.1 localhost
<ziroday> hi can ubuntu run on  these specs : Pentium PIII, 6GB Harddisk, 64MB RAM
<Gnea> crssout: do you have a 192.168.x.x ip or an internet ip?
<Haza1> I have setup my raid array in the post and i start to have problems when i try and install the software raid during the ubuntu installation process
<crssout> Gnea: yes router ip i guess
<crssout> Gnea: its dinamic though
<Gnea> crssout: ok, then you should set crossout to whatever the 192 ip is
<crssout> Gnea: does it mater if its DCHP?
<Gnea> crssout: yeah but it's 192 so it's not likely to change really... maybe once every what, 8 months?
<Gnea> crssout: nah should be fine
<larson9999> i got my super cow powers! finally!!
<Gnea> crssout: you should be able to configure your router to remember the mac address
<crssout> Gnea: k ill give it a go, be back soon, nothing has worked so far :S, yes I can do that
<crssout> Gnea: should I configure it?
<Gnea> crssout: yeah
<byron> hello
<ziroday> hi can ubuntu run on  these specs : Pentium PIII, 6GB Harddisk, 64MB RAM? Thanks in advance
<flyback> no
<flyback> not enough ram
<flyback> the rest of the specs are pretty decent
<crssou1> Gnea: is there a way to just put the mac adress instead of the ip?
<flyback> ziroday get some more ram
<ziroday> flyback: is the ram only needed for live cd
<flyback> heck no
<ziroday> flyback: dammit
<Gnea> crssou1: if you secure it right, yeah
<flyback> linux desktops usually work best on 128 and up
<ziroday> flyback: thanks
<flyback> dude
<flyback> 128 is like $13 us if you look around
<flyback> it can't be that bad in .sg either
<rysiek|pl> guys, what is the *easiest* way of determining what is the currently set-up gateway on a given network iface?
<ziroday> flyback: yeah ill talk to my client then. they hate upgrading thier comps
<flyback> ziroday is this a laptop?
<byron> i really got a problem with hibernate on my laptop, it suspends and the powerLED blinks fine but when it returns I'll get a black display and the system freezes. So what can I do to solve this problem?
<flyback> ziro there are small lightweight linuix distros that might run on that
<Gnea> rysiek|pl: open a terminal, type: ip r  look for whatever 'default' is pointing to
<flyback> or you could turn it into a thin client
<mdkaneda55> ziroday: xubuntu installation (with xfce) might work for ya, it worked on my old machine =)
<rysiek|pl> Gnea: great, just what I needed, thanks!
<ziroday> mdkaneda55: how much ram?
<flyback> ziroday, if you lived near me i'd give you a stick or something :p
<ziroday> flyback: lol
<rysiek|pl> crssou1: why would you need that?
<ziroday> flyback: thxs
<mdkaneda55> ziroday: can't remember what i ran it on, but it requires less than gnome/kde, xubuntu.com i think has specs
<flyback> ziroday if that's a laptop i'd defintely spent the $20 to get it up to 128 or so
<ziroday> flyback: but im in asia so i doubt it
<flyback> p3 laptop will still put up a hell of a fight
<flyback> desktop is so/so depends what your client thinks
<ziroday> flyback: no desktop running 98 or NT rite now
<zak_> are there any desktop gmail clients or email clients that specifically support gmail [without POP emulation] ?
<Karotte> oweia
<flyback> ziroday there is also the thin client option
<Karotte> oh sorry wrong window
<flyback> with NX
<flyback> anyways gotta get ready for work
<flyback> peace
<crssou1> rysiek|pl: been trying to get my self to log on, not sure how to secure it though first im gona tryi previus suggestions see if that works
<ziroday> flyback: my clients want it perfect otherwise theyre gonna go get a shiny vista (dammit)
<flyback> ick
<flyback> although
<flyback> vista > win9x
<ziroday> flyback: sweet thanks a load cya
<flyback> by 100x :)
<flyback> only because win9x was such a unstable pos
<rysiek|pl> flyback: not on Celeron 333 ;)
<ziroday> mdkaneda55: ill check it out thanx
<crssou1> k brb
<flyback> rysiek|pl, i'd rather run vista on a 333 than win9x
<flyback> I can't stand win9x
<flyback> I been a tech 15+ yrs
<flyback> i can't even look at the cd
<rysiek|pl> flyback: I can't stand windoze whatsoever
<flyback> after all the 1000's of reloads I did over the yrs
<flyback> :P
<rysiek|pl> precisely
<flyback> vmware is changing all this :)
<flyback> learning that at work and using it
<flyback> it's awesome
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<matahari> hi
<rysiek|pl> Myrtti: yeah, yeah, point taken :P
<flyback> !biteMyCanuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitemycanuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* flyback smacks Myrtti 
<flyback> :P
<matahari> would it be possible if anyone of you could create a ubuntu/debian package for translate-toolkit 0.11 ?
<matahari> (for dapper)
<webwolf_27> does anybody know if it's possible to create a multi-language video-dvd with qdvdauthor
<ziroday> ha i can run it in xubuntu with 64mb of ram
<ziroday> like just
<ziroday> my clients aint gonna like that
<ziroday> mind you theyve been usin 98
<flyback> i'd stick with nt4 for now if you can't otherwise
<flyback> it's better than win9x
<flyback> but linux woul dbe best :)
<Deffy> nah man
<Deffy> Win 3.1 FTW!
<dav7> absolutely :D
<flyback> don't be a smart ass
* flyback sinks his teeth deep into Deffy's leg meat
<mdkaneda55> what are ur clients going to be using this pc for, ziroday?
<qwast> somebody know hiw i do a Ping flush?
<qwast> how*
<ziroday> mdkaneda55: mainly word proccesing and a bit of spreadsheets and qbooks
<Kix> Help, anyone. I've currently compiled and installed the "sl-modem" drivers. They work great! However. I was wondering if anyone knows a way to automatically start the 'slmodemd' daemon on boot?
<driverx> I've installed gpodder but when it downloads podcasts, the names on the casts and on the folders look like long strings of hex... anyone know what's up with that?
<webwolf_27> Kix, add it to the start scripts
<mdkaneda55> ziroday: xubuntu's got easy-setup for all that, i got my mom on linux and she didn't mind the switch, & solved her spyware problems, hehe.
<Kix> webwolf_27: Kinda new at this :p What exactly?
<flyback> btw I have a client with a PII 400 384 meg of ram
<flyback> I want to mabye give them ubuntu instead of win98se badly
<flyback> just dunno if they can handle the switch
<flyback> will talk to you guys more tonight
<Haza1> Any pro's here at setting up Ubuntu using a raid array
<webwolf_27> Kix, you can either add it to one of the scripts in /etc/init.d or write you own in that directory, then the correct command wold be (if I remember right) rc-update add <your script> default
<foug> my wallpaper diisappered, it's all black, anyone know what i did?
<Kix> webwolf_27: :D Thanks
<Gnea> foug: you right clicked and messed it up
<foug> how to fix?
<webwolf_27> Kix, I'd write my own script though so I could easily start/stop/restart the daemon
<Kix> webwolf_27: Thanks for you help / advice
<webwolf_27> Kix, np, I was a newbie once too
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: What kind of RAID array?
<Haza1> a striped raid0
<Gnea> foug: right click (on the desktop) and unmess it up
<Haza1> for better performance yes?
<foug> Gnea: doesn't work, neither does changing the wallper
* Haza1 is really new to raid
<tigger_> anybody got a thinkpad t60 here?
<Gnea> foug: you changed the desktop color, not the wallpaper
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: I meant as in via dmraid, or md/lvm ?
<foug> Gnea: well, right click does nothing still
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: and on what hardware (controllers) ?
<Gnea> foug: doesn't bring up a menu?
<foug> Gnea: yes
<Gnea> foug: what WM are you using?
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: i really dont know mate. the last time i build a computer it cost 100 for a 10 GB hard drive =/
<foug> Gnea: beryl
<Haza1> what kind of setup would you recommend for performance?
<Pijiu> how do i find out the exact model of my cd drive?
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: Well, have you got the kit already or are you looking for what to buy?
<Haza1> I have all the kit 2x 160 GB SATA HD's
<Gnea> foug: no idea. try #beryl
<IntuitiveNipple> I've been running RAID1+0 (mirror + stripe) using dmraid on Promise Fastrak controllers for several years. That lets both Windows and Linux co-exist on the RAID array
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: well my plan for this machine is a Data server
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: okay, so its IDE-SATA so you'll use LVM (logical volume manager) and md, I guess
<Haza1> so all i need is linux installed on it with the best performance i can get
<IntuitiveNipple> For security, RAID1 (mirror) is the key if you don't want to go the full RAID5 route
<Haza1> aye, Raid1 is mirrored yes?
<IntuitiveNipple> RAID1 is also much faster for reading than RAID0
<nikusan> I've got 2 external usb hdd enclosures with sata hdd's formated with ext3. both are automounted with the options "rw nosuid nodev data=ordered". One is owned by me, the other by root. What is causing the difference?
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: yes
<pgquiles> wine fails with "err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems". Any idea?
<Haza1> okay. so what i will do is go and change my raid in POST to a raid1?
<hylje> pgquiles: beryl? hardware acceleration?
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: Hmmm, usually Linux is set to do it all. It depends on what the BIOS setting is actually doing. You should check - it might prevent Linux MD / LVM from working as expected.
<pgquiles> hylje: no beryl, plain X with NVidia binary drivers (installed with Ubuntu packages)
<hylje> pgquiles: non-wine gl apps work?
<pgquiles> hylje: no
<K99ubuntu> tets
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: There's 2 kinds of RAID - full Hardware RAID (expensive), and so-called fake-RAID or software-RAID where all the logic is in the software.
<hylje> pgquiles: you have a problem with hardware acceleration then
<pgquiles> hylje: this configuration worked fine in Edgy, fails since I moved to feisty
<Gruelius> If i have a printer shared using cups on another computer, what method should i use to connect to it?
<Fosco__> nick Vossler
<Haza1> ahhh, okay. well mine is software then ;0
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: okay. i am sitting in the "VIA Tech. RAID BIOS Utility"
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: The problem with BIOS stuff is it might be configuring the RAID format to a proprietary format
<K99ubuntu> test
<Pijiu> How do I find out the exact model of my cd/dvd drive
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: What's the motherboard model number? I'll look it up
<defcon> how do I change my database engine
<defcon> to sqllite
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: i will look it up. 2 mins
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: Asus P5VD2-MX
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: appreciate all the help btw
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh, lovely Asus :)
<martinbr> hey :-) Can anyone help me out making beryl work? when i start it up, i cant move the windows around :-( the cube effect works fine though. Very wierd
<IntuitiveNipple> Almost all the mobo's I have are Asus, they often have a Promise Fastrak controller onboard
<Gonsalu> hello
* Haza1 googles Promise Fastrak controller
<Gonsalu> I'm having some problems sharing a printer with a Windows machine...
<defcon> how do I change my database engine to sqlite
<defcon> ?
<Gonsalu> I've added the printer in the ubuntu machine, and in "System > Administration > Printing" I've checked the "Share Printers" in the "Global Settings" menu
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: This one? http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1200&l1=3&l2=11&l3=310&l4=0
<defcon> !database
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about database - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defcon> !sqllite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sqllite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defcon> !sqlite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sqlite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> defcon: by altering your code so that it uses sqlite.
<Gonsalu> then, I've added the printer in the same machine as a networked printer using the URI: ipp://172.18.108.35/printers/LaserJet-6L
<defcon> could I reinstall ubuntu over ubuntu
<defcon> like repair
<Gonsalu> and I can successfully print a test page using the networked printer on the ubuntu machine
<Wayne_> I just downloaded the newest version of ubuntu ; burned using Nero Burning Rom ; when I goto start up windows xp pro. it does not recoginze the linux disk. CD Rom is set to boot first ; any ideas?!?
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: thats the one mate
<defcon> reboot brb
<highvoltage> defcon: you generally don't need to
<Gonsalu> but I've tried to add the printer in the windows machine using the URI http://172.18.108:35:631/printers/LaserJet-6L and it doesn't work
<IntuitiveNipple> okay, reading up on the JMicron JMB363 SATA controller now
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: cheers, like i said before this all away over my head.
<Slart> Wayne_: sounds like you did it right... if CD-rom is set up to boot first it should start ubuntu live version
<Wayne_> Yes I never had this problem before I switched back to windows for a whole 3 day's and never had so many problems in my life :(
<Wayne_> Any idea slart?
<Slart> Wayne_: just checking here... you did burn it as an image right? you didn't just burn the file to a cd?
<Wayne_> Yes I burned as a .iso :)
<Gruelius> Wayne_: booting enbled in bios?
<Wayne_> Yes sir.
<Wayne_> I even pressed the "F8" feature lol. I hate windows.
<Gruelius> Wayne_: did you pray to the G-Man for some help?
<Gruelius> you might want to check the checksums on the disc
<Wayne_> Gruelius ; I also did that ;o)
<Gruelius> or use imgburn
<Slart> there just isn't much else that can go wrong... you had the CD inserted, did a cold boot? just to be sure
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: Read this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/106825
<jscinoz> how do i install gtk2 themes from gnome-look.org
<Gruelius> Sata cd drive?
<Wayne_> Yes it's a sata cd drive
<Slart> sata cd drives? they make that now
<Slart> ?
<rysiek|pl> guys, if I need to add a gateway by hand, i need route add default gw 192.168.x.y (where 192.168.x.y is gw's IP), right?
<Gruelius> i win
<mboman> rysiek|pl: yes
<Gruelius> Wayne_: no old mobo's boot from them
<Gruelius> they are all kents
<Wayne_> I only have ONE cdrom left ...
<orbin> jscinoz: sys > prefs > theme
<Gonsalu> http://dpaste.com/10272/ for easy reading
<rysiek|pl> mboman: ok, thanks
<jscinoz> and then?
<Gruelius> i have to open my shuttle, lift out the cd/dvd cage, then install a ide burner to boot discs
<Gonsalu> any hints ?
<Wayne_> Gruelius ; I have a anus a8n5x motherboard ... new.
<VoX> hi, how do i force my onboard pata devices to be mounted before the add-on ide card?
<Gonsalu> anus haha
<Gruelius> Wayne_: Sata Dvd drives are very new :p
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: hmmm, i dont remember getting that message. as far as i can remember the furthest i got with the ubuntu Server installation was when i tried to boot the installed OS
<Wayne_> And I've installed ubuntu 6.10 before.
<Haza1> and got a GRUB Error 17
<byron> i really got a problem with hibernate on my laptop, it suspends and the powerLED blinks fine but when it returns It won't wake up completely. so what can I do to solve this problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: That'd be because you hadn't installed dmraid.
<larsemil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=443055
<highvoltage> /wi/win 13
<Wayne_> Blah! Gruelius ; I found an easy solution, just going to install Ubuntu 6.10 agian and update.
<Wayne_> Thanks for the help bye.
<Gruelius> i doubt that would work
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: That's why I asked earlier if you were using dmraid (which is required to work with the JMB363 proprietary RAID metadata format) or use Linux's LVM / MD RAID format
<rysiek|pl> Gonsalu: recently I was setting up a HP LaserJet in my job. on Kubuntu - 5mins, done. on windoze - 2 days of heavy fighting with critical losses on both sides. ;)
<Gruelius> imo i have never been able to boot from a sata drive
<jscinoz> I downloaded the HK Suite theme installer (DEB) from gnome-look.org the theme files are in /usr/share/theme but i cannot select it in sys>prefs>themes
<jscinoz> what should i do?
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: My instinct would be to ignore the BIOS/JMB363-proprietary fake-RAID and just use Linux LVM / MD
<Haza1> okay. i understand now. Well i assume i would want to use the Linux LVM?
<Gruelius> rysiek|pl: i got mine working but whenever i print it fking takes 2 mins to print
<Haza1> So i shouldnt create the raid array in the RAid BIOS utility?
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: I've done a bit of hacking to fix problems in the kernel when using fake-RAID-0 and stripes larger than a single disk. I'm not sure if my patches have reached the mainline kernel yet though.
<Gonsalu> rysiek|pl: you succeeded in adding the printer in Windows?
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: No, Linux handle it all, that way you've got more support and many more developers to call on if you haave issues etc
<highvoltage> xece/win 13
<Haza1> Okay, well i have removed my RAid in the Raid bios utility and i have booted the server CD
<Haza1> i will just put in the basic language settings ect and then goto the partioning section
<rysiek|pl> Gonsalu: aye... simply got HP on the phone
<rysiek|pl> Gonsalu: turned out the drivers on the cd where b0rked
<crossout> hey I can't log in, dunno why? How can I find out whats wrong?
<Gonsalu> I try to access http://172.18.108.35:631/ on ubuntu but it gives a 403 forbidden
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: This might help you in the correct direction: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Server_Install_With_Software_RAID
<rysiek|pl> Gonsalu: and the new ones where in some fscking obscure download location
<zlx> my gDesklets crashed and now every time I try to run it it wont load just goes white and stays white ;/ Iv uninstalled it and reinstalled it and its the same, any ideas?
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: Ha! thats looks exactly what i was looking for! =D
<Gonsalu> It's not a driver issue, because if I move the printer to the windows machine, it prints flawlessly
<nomad111> when im using skype i cant listen to my music for some reason how can i resolve this issue?
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: Now all your decisions is, do you go for a mirror or a stripe or a bit of both :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: Google is your friend :p
<Gonsalu> but if I move the printer to the ubuntu machine and try to share it
<nomad111> i cant remember how to fix this issue
<Gonsalu> I can't add it in the windows machine
<rysiek|pl> Gonsalu: but on ubuntu the printer works fine through the net, right?
<rysiek|pl> aaah
<IntuitiveNipple> nomad111: Sounds as if your ESD isn't enabled/working
<Gonsalu> yes
<rysiek|pl> 'kay
<rysiek|pl> Gonsalu: frankly, I have no idea, sorry :/
<crossout> anybody have any ideas how to troubleshoot when you can't log in?, the bakup terminal works, how would I find out why I can't log in?
<Gonsalu> alright, thanks anyway
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: indeed it is. buts its hard to find what you are looking for when you dont have a clue what you are ment to be doing ;)
<Comradin> Ive got a problem with my resolver, I use internal domain names like server1.company.local and my browsers won't open pages like server.company.local. Using nslookup I get a correct answer from my DNS servers. All clients can access the hosts, just my ubuntu box claims to have a problem
<Haza1> http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html#1
<nomad111> IntuitiveNipple: i cant remember how to fix it
<Gonsalu> crossout: try running 'startx' on the backup terminal and see what errors it gives out
<nomad111> IntuitiveNipple: used to
<Haza1> i have been follow this for a couple of days now without success
<Comradin> my resolv.conf looks good
<Comradin> search and server statements contain valid values
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: Oh I know, it's like Douglas Adams wrote: "There's an art, or rather, a knack to flying: the knack is to throw yourself at the ground and miss" :)
<crossout> Gonsalu: K Ill update u in a bit
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: lol! =)
<IntuitiveNipple> nomad111: On ubuntu, System > Preferences > Sound > Sounds > "Enable software sound mixing (ESD)"
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: okay. im gonna give this another try and see how far i get
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: Good luck :)
<VoX> hi, how do i force my onboard pata devices to be mounted before the add-on ide card devices?
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: cheers
<IntuitiveNipple> Vox: It depends on what order the kernel modules load and register their devices
<VoX> IntuitiveNipple: ...how do i force that to happen in a specific order?
<IntuitiveNipple> VoX: I'm not sure, but if you find out, post the solution in the forums!
<VoX> ugh
<rysiek|pl> VoX: why not writing your own init script?
<VoX> rysiek|pl: because i lack the know-how to do so
<rysiek|pl> VoX: just add "noauto" to the drive's options in /etc/fstab
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm not sure if it depends on the order of PCI device discovery, or the order the modules are listed someplace, or what!
<IntuitiveNipple> rysiek|pl: Ahhh, yes, that would solve the issue if they're not needed at boot-time :)
<VoX> ahhhh
<VoX> of course
* VoX smacks head
<rysiek|pl> huh?
<IntuitiveNipple> I was assuming we were talking about during kernel boot
* rysiek|pl prepares some bandages...
<jscinoz> I downloaded the HK Suite theme installer (DEB) from gnome-look.org the theme files are in /usr/share/theme but i cannot select it in sys>prefs>themes, it didnt provide a .tar.gz but just put its folder in /usr/share/themes, what should i do?
<ziroday> has anyone ever been to run quickbooks using /wine/crossover/cedega
<Gorlist> Hi - installed Ubuntu 7.04 (fresh) about a week ago, ive yet to be able to get onboard sound working
<hostf4cekilla> Any other fiesty users have a trash that only /looks/ empty?
<IntuitiveNipple> Gorlist: What motherboard/sound chipset?
<Gorlist> running a ASRock AM2NF3-VSTA/A/ASR
<Gorlist> with a
<Gorlist> C-Media CM6501
<rysiek|pl> guys, what is the nice, easy and generic way of downgrading all packages to versions that are present in standard repos, after removing a repo the newer versions came from? apart from indyvidually pinning all 100+ packages, of course ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> Gorlist: Maybe this will help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=379429
<IntuitiveNipple> Gorlist: in summary "go to the multimedia preferences and select USB audio for all the outputs and inputs"
<Gorlist> thanks, will go through it
<Gorlist> where do I find "multimedia preferences"   ??? e.g. if I just click on the volume control ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Depending on version, i think it's System > Preferences
<larson9999> i don't get it.  i've done everything i can find in all the forums and flash still causes ff to lock up on this machine.
<IntuitiveNipple> larson, what versions of ubuntu/FF/flash?
<IntuitiveNipple> larson9999: I had the same issue recently with an early release of the Flash 9 plugin. After putting up with it for a while I installed the latest Flash plugin and it cured the issues
<rysiek|pl> guys, what is the nice, easy and generic way of downgrading all packages to versions that are present in standard repos, after removing a repo the newer versions came from? apart from indyvidually pinning all 100+ packages, of course ;)
<larson9999> IntuitiveNipple: i think i upgraded flash on friday.  i will give it another go.
<Gorlist> IntuitiveNipple:  Thanks, its System, Prefs/ Sound Preferences
<IntuitiveNipple> larson9999: okay, if you did, that may not be it then
<IntuitiveNipple> Gorlist: cool :)
<IntuitiveNipple> larson9999: Do you have other FF plugins installed? It's sometimes worth disabling all but Flash and testing. Sometimes you'll find its caused by another plugin interferring
<driverx> I've installed java6 from repos and enabled java in Firefox but the java test pages say I need the plugin. ANy ideas?
<ths_> Seti??
<larson9999> IntuitiveNipple: i'm thinking of installing fresh anyway.  i did my usual upgrade before fresh install.  dapper to edgy was the first time i didn't install fresh after an upgrade.
<perlmonkey> hello guys
<IntuitiveNipple> larson9999: Eeek! I never trust upgrades :)
<larson9999> IntuitiveNipple: i uninstalled ff completely and then reinstalled don't have any other pluggins.
<SETI> wha?
* perlmonkey is a user of Debian for 10 years, considering switching to Ubuntu due to problems of late
<IntuitiveNipple> larson9999: Ok, it does sound like a Flash thing then. Sorry I can't be of more help
<IntuitiveNipple> driverx: Did you do "about:plugins" in Firefox to see if it thinks the plugin is installed?
<driverx> IntuitiveNipple: Yeah - it's not showing up
<rysiek|pl> guys, if I want to add a default gateway by hand and through a specified interface - I need route add default gw GW'S_IP -dev eth0, right?
<crossout> k guys when I try to load failsafe gnome, it gives me an error telling me that it could not find gnome installation
<IntuitiveNipple> driverx: http://blogs.sun.com/octav/entry/java_6_available_on_ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> driverx: "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin"
<crossout> so how can I fix that problem if anybody knows?
<driverx> IntuitiveNipple, thanks! I'll have a look
<superkirbyartist> Hi people.
<superkirbyartist> I have two wma files that I cannot play under Ubuntu because "they are encrypted".
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me play them, please?
<mdkaneda55> crossout: sounds like it's not mounting your root filesystem, check your /etc/fstab for problems, you'll probably have to boot from live cd & mount your partitions to make changes to /etc/fstab if this is the problem though
<crossout> mdkaneda55: ok im on live cd already, btw im a complete linux newbie, I manage to compile pidgin im but at restart it gave me that
<VoX> rysiek|pl: didnt fix it
<rysiek|pl> VoX: just adding noauto? of course not, you would need a script to mount them afterwards
<crossout> mdkaneda55: k im looking at fstab, what am I looking for?
<bartmon> Hi! I desparately need help. I just did a fresh install of Feisty Fawn and the X server has problems with getting any image to show. I have an ATi gfx card and no matter what driver i use in xorg.conf (ati/radeon/vesa) there is no image.
<AnRkey> hi all
<superkirbyartist> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AnRkey> can anyone help me with and error i am getting when i netinstall from my home made mirror?
<nsm> ver
<Ind[y] > Hello. What package do I need for kernel sources? (I want to compile the kernel.)
<icecruncher> help ubuntu won't recognize my cdrom drive, I've used it before and rebooting doesn't work
<AnRkey> bartmon, do you get any luck when you boot from the install CD? does it go into X then?
<Saied> how can i disable kernel boot messages?
<EXP__> anyone can help me with ubuntu & 3ware 9550sx raid controller?
<RockClimber> Earlier today someone in this channel suggested that mkfs.vfat was as difficult as learning Japanese from a dyslexic Algerian. I have done some googling and it seems unlikely that being dyslexic in Algerian(letter based) would affect the part of the brain that causes dyslexia in Japanese (pictogram based language). So infact it was an uneeded slight on dyslexic and Algerian people.
<Ind[y] > !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<bartmon> AnRkey: No, that doesn't work either. i installed using the alternative CD with a text installer...
<crossout> how could I reinstall gnome through terminal?
<icecruncher> crossout: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<AnRkey> bartmon, does the monitor go into suspend mode? or are you getting an error?
<crossout> k thank you :)
<Saied> ubotu: i compiled kernel myself
<icecruncher> Saied: ubotu is a bot
<Saied> icecruncher: piff
<RockClimber> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gypsymauro> hi
<bartmon> AnRkey: With ati there is no error, just a black screen. I can even hear startup sounds for login and when i blindly log in  i can hear gnome loading as well. If i use vesa, i just get an error telling me that no suitable screen was found. Now this tells me that i should go with the ati driver... But how can i get an image?
<RockClimber> Chris, do you have trouble choosing which shoes to war?
<Tylzen> Hi, I got some issues while playing some various movies that I've got
<Tylzen> I have used xvid and/or DIVX to encode my videos
<Tylzen> but I am unable to playback
<Saied> any idea about kernel boot messages ?
<AnRkey> bartmon, that is an odd one
<Tylzen> I can hear the sound, and I see the video if I move the window around
<RockClimber> Saied, put "quiet" as a kernel option in grub
<gypsymauro> I'm trying to use network-manager-vpnc plugin but in the applet I can't see the VPN entry, there is an howto?
<mdkaneda55> tylzen: what program are u using to play the video?
<AnRkey> bartmon, sounds like you are using a resolution too high for your monitor and it's switching to suspend mode
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: totem
<bartmon> AnRkey: tell me about it. I got ubuntu when breezy was around and i could upgrade it easily to dapper, edgy and then everything died when i went to feisty.
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: and I got the codecs downloaded (Gstream)
<Tylzen> And installed
<Saied> RockClimber: i have remixed kubuntu live cd and compiled kernel myself. my problem is in live mode. i have used quiet in isolinux.cfg as kernel boot parameter. but some log messages appears
<mdkaneda55> Tylzen: you can view the video, but its like stationed in the center or something, and u gotta move the window to just the right spot to catch it, that what u said?
<Tylzen>  mdkaneda55: Well if I click the top bar, the video sometimes appear in various qualities, if I make it fullscreen, the mainscreen of totem is still there with some of the video in the background
<askand> I hate feisty :( now its even more unstable than before :( it takes like 2 minutes to load the desktop..
<mdkaneda55> you can try changing the Output Module to OpenGL... forgot how to do so for totem though, i can search around..
<Saied> i have remixed kubuntu live cd and compiled kernel myself. my problem is in live mode. i have used quiet in isolinux.cfg as kernel boot parameter. but some log messages appears
<marco_linux> hello
<askand> Can someone tell me why feisty suddenly takes 2 minutes to load the desktop?
<Frogzoo> askand: bootchart might help you tune bootup time, but 2 minutes is a lot to start from
<crossout> thx to whoever helped me last, my ubuntu is fixed :)
<askand> Frogzoo: yeah.. it isnt the systemboot that is slow..its loading the desktop that takes time
<julius> hi, does someone know how to add a RSS feed to Comic-Screenlet ?
<crossout> well cya, just for some of you, I had the problem in wich when I would try to log in nothing will happen, it turned out that ubuntu was failing to load gnome, all I had to do was reinstall the desktop
<mwe> you could have probably just reconfigured it, though.
<crossout> now that im able to analyze better, I probably screwed up something by messing with a lot of rpms
<crossout> k thx cya :)
<marco_linux> I have a laptop Compaq V3000 running Ubuntu Feisty Fawn but there's no sound coming out of the speakers. Curiously, the microphone is working fine and I the sound is working with a headphone. Does anyone know what is happening?
<fong_> hi can anyone help? i just upgraded to fiesty fawn, and now my wifi's not working!!!
<AnRkey> bartmon, try another card :)
<fong_> its a laptop....
<fong_> i cant do that
<rysiek|pl> guys, what is the nice&easy way of downgrading all the packages to standard repo versions after a non-standard repo has been disabled?
<fong_> it has to work!
<rysiek|pl> fong_: what is the card?
<fong_> intel 3945
<fong_> huhuhu
<rysiek|pl> fong_: intels tend to be well supported, AFAIK
<rysiek|pl> hmm
<fong_> rysiek, well its listed in the "restricted drivers"
<rysiek|pl> fong_: try ndiswrapper?
<mwe> can someone running the default feisty kernel please paste the output of 'uname -a'?
<rysiek|pl> aah
<AnRkey> bartmon, You can also beta test gutsy when it gets to beta and make sure that you will be ok when the stable version is released. I did that and I was able to make sure my laptop works fine with feisty.
<rysiek|pl> mwe Linux eclipse 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<fong_> rysiek, what's your suggestion?
<mwe> thanks
<rysiek|pl> fong_: did you install restricted drivers, then?
<rysiek|pl> mwe: nop. ;) what for?
<fong_> none that i remembered...
<rysiek|pl> fong_: do it, then :)
<mwe> rysiek|pl: I was wondering if was a preemptive kernel. it's not, I see.
<rysiek|pl> !restricted > rysiek|pl
<fong_> rysiek, how do i do that?
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: you still there mate?
<bartmon> AnRkey: I can't replace the card in a laptop! Wish i could though...
<rysiek|pl> fong_: try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fong_> alright...
<fong_> ah weird.. it just worked
<fong_> lol
<rysiek|pl> ?
<fong_> rysiek, newbie here.:D
<rysiek|pl> fong_: what just worked :)
<fong_> rysiek, my wifi
<mdkaneda55> tylzen: ~/.gnome2/totem_config     <--- edit that file (hopfully exsists in fiesty, know it does in dapper)
<myriam> Hola
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: I'll look for it :D
<mdkaneda55> tylzen: replace this line: # video.driver:auto
<Frogzoo> bartmon: you can get spares for laptops, contact the manufacturer
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: With?
<fred__> Hello. Is there any way to download feisty herd3?
<mdkaneda55> tylzen: with this line: video.driver:OpenGL
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: Where was it suppose to be?
<rysiek|pl> fred__: why on earth would you need that?
<rysiek|pl> fred__: feisty is stable now
<rysiek|pl> fong_: you mean: your card on your box, or "it is stated on the wiki page that my card just works, while it doesn't"? :)
<fred__> rysiek|pl : because of that bug, which blocks me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/84591
<fred__> no persistence working is a no go for me
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: I only find a directory filled with plugins
<fong_> rysiek, the card on my box is working now...
<mdkaneda55> tylzen: hidden /.gnome2/ dir in home
<marco_linux> Does anyone know how to make Feisty Fawn produce sound on a Compaq Laptop?
<fong_> how do i set WPA2 personal on the wifi now? it only shows WEP
<bartmon> Frogzoo: I have a feeling they won't want to replace it because it works in windows.
<AnRkey> bartmon, what laptop is it?
<bartmon> AnRkey: HP nw8240. It has a FireGL v5000 in it which is in fact a Radeon X700Pro
<AnRkey> bartmon, i c
<AnRkey> bartmon, if you can get it running it should be cool
<rysiek|pl> fred__: you can always mount the disks by hand
<bartmon> I'm gonna try two things: first try using the vga driver in xorg.conf
<bartmon> then installing fglrx
<fong_> is WPA2 supported in ubuntu?
<bartmon> and using my old xorg.congf
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: :I found a file named Totem nothing else, no _config file in that folder.
<fred__> rysiek|pl: ah? you think this should work?
<bartmon> fong_: see wpasupplicant
<fong_> !wpasupplicant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpasupplicant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fred__> rysiek|pl: booting a second computer to test. how would you mount it?
<Tylzen> I tried to open the totem file with a text editor, and it was for [State]  mdkaneda55
<fong_> bartmon, thanks... will look into it
<mdkaneda55> hmm.. does the 'totem' file have a: # video.driver:auto     line?
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: : no
<mdkaneda55> hm
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: Should I try and add one?
<AnAnt> can someone help me setting Quotas? I've run edquota, and I got those fields : blocks       soft       hard     inodes     soft     hard  , what are those fields for ?
<Pijiu> how do i find out the model of my cd drive?
<mdkaneda55> hold on a sec
<rysiek|pl> fred__: hmmm... you would have to know your drive's device names
<bartmon> fong_: It is text based, it has no graphical interface. I believe there is a graphical tool for WPA(2) keys. Network manager maybe.
<fred__> rysiek|pl: ok, i have it
<rysiek|pl> fred__: ls -l /dev | grep [hs] d[a-d]  will print you all drive's on the box
<Do``> how do i unmount my external usb hdd without the automount hotplugging feature reconnecting it immediately?
<AnAnt> can someone help me setting Quotas? I've run edquota, and I got those fields : blocks       soft       hard     inodes     soft     hard  , what are those fields for ?
<rysiek|pl> fred__: then - simply make a dir for each of them - like mkdir /media/hda1
<IntuitiveNipple> Network Manager worked when I installed Feisty on a PC with an 802.11g card
<rysiek|pl> fred__: sorry, that's sudo mkdir /media/hda1
<IntuitiveNipple> It prompted for the WPA2 credentials
<rysiek|pl> fred__: and then - sudo mount /dev/devicename /mount/dirname
<fred__> rysiek|pl: i know how to mount a volume, but i need casper to use the persistence volume correctly. it must not be visible to the system.
<zemonsta> hi, mt-daapd gives the following error: Error opening db: No backend database support for type: sqlite   - sqlite is installed!
<rysiek|pl> fred__: ah, in that case, I have no idea :/
<mdkaneda55> tylzen: video.driver:OpenGL   <--- thats the line u want, if that looks like totem config file, but w/ a different filename im not sure.. u can always change back if it doesnt do anything, hehe
<evo> hey
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: hehe I'll try :D
<fred__> rysiek|pl: bah, do not worry, i woll succeed one day, let it be through an update to feisty or a downgrade, if i ever find a downloadable herd3
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: hey man
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: Have you brought me chocolates ? :)
<morpheus> good morning
<rysiek|pl> fred__: good luck :)
<Haza1> i finally got ubuntu installed on the system but it isnt looking good
<evo> I've got a problem with Wireless internet in Ubuntu Fiesty. It won't detect anything, even unsecured networks
<icecruncher> morpheus: good evening
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: uhoh!
<evo> Windows seems fine
<fred__> rysiek|pl: heh, thanks, i will need much of it..
<Haza1> and yes. i will get you all the choclates you desire =)
<Haza1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/108971
<morpheus> lot of problems with the wireless hazal.  you
<zemonsta> also, i want to know how to replace the startup Ubuntu feisty loader with the ubuntu studio loading theme
<evo> and before I clean installed Fiesty it was fine
<Haza1> i serahced the web and that pretty much the problem i am getting on boot
<morpheus> hazal you have a broadcom lan wireless
<Haza1> *searched
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: Go on then, i'll take a look :)
<evo> I'm using Dell Inspiron 1300
<evo> can anybody suggest a solution?
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: Well it didn't get worse, nor better
<Haza1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/108971 - thats the link
<morpheus> solution for what evo??
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: Sound is still there, but no image, well if I move it around, maximize it is there shortly
<evo> I can't see any wireless networks
<evo> in the applet
<evo> or the Manual config tool
<mdkaneda55> Tylzen: try getting VLC, should definatly work in there, if not i know how to easily change output module to opengl using vlc =) hehe
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: Ouch! Can you add a report to that bug report so it gets confirmed ASAP?
<morpheus> evo: wireless is hell.  There's a whole article on configuring ndiswrapper for the dell
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: Didn't VLC was out for Linux :P My first day with Linux after a 7 yr break
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: I'll be installing Feisty the same way on a couple of big servers next week so I may have to fix that for myself, too
<evo> I don't use ndiswrapper. It worked out of the box before
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: darn
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: the good news is, it sounds like a simple script issue to be corrected.
<evo> morpheus: I used iwp**** drivers before
<rysiek|pl> gtg, cya all
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: okay, so you want me to submit a bug report on the ubuntu website? do you have an address for me? =)
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: The trouble is, when the install scripts are developed the authors don't have access to every combination of disk and driver, so its easy to fix one problem and introduce another
<Tylzen> On my kids first computer I will put on Linux :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: Add the report as a comment to the end of that bug you posted to me
<Tylzen> He is only 16 weeks old and not born yet, so a PC is not something he needs ATM
<morpheus> well, i'm a noob and still trying to get my wireless to work.  there is an article in teh commumity forum/wifi docs
<evo> morpheus: ok, fair enough
<evo> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: Don't let him have one until he's 16!
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: Why not?
<tondar> hi all
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: We're trying not to breed hackers from birth :p
<Tylzen> hha
<tondar> what are other products by gnozilla (icewaesel and ?)
<Tylzen> I remeber how I typed cmds in DOS when I was a kid
<Tylzen> remember*
<IntuitiveNipple>  :D I started with PCs when I was 16 - doesn't take long to catch up :)
<Tylzen> None of the young kids know any DOS commands
<IntuitiveNipple> I built my first computer, in 1981 :O
<morpheus> i had to clean install xp with feisty 3 times before I figured how to get past the MBR issues.  finally partitioned 8G at the beginning of the drive and 2 partitions for xp and feisty.
<Tylzen> 5 years before I was born
<IntuitiveNipple> I was 16... so i'm the proof that 16 is a good age to get computers lol
<morpheus> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> I know one thing, getting a new PC through the mail like I did, stops you doing any household chores for about a week :D
<tondar> what are some other products by gnuzilla?
<morpheus> up all night trying to get wireless working.  guess it's time to take  a nap before work.  cya
<tondar> there is an iceweasel proj, any others?
<Tylzen> I was banned at my school from using any electronics after I cracked the teachers PW, and changed my account
<Tylzen> So I could install games like Doom :P
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: lol... thats the kind of thing they should encourage!
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: Well VLC didn't help much
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: I could see the first three seconds, then it disappears
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: And I was only discoverd because someone told the teachers
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: you'll never make a secret agent :p
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: He got very unpopular at school, because all the games were removed, and I was banned from the computers and even the phones
<mdkaneda55> Tylzen: Settings - Preferences - Video (on left, click +) , Output modules - Click checkbox by Advanced Options (lower right), change the module to OpenGL
<sp1d3r> does anyone knows which is the right command to show all mainboard information?
<evo> hey
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: It's a shame what fear does to some people. Instead of embracing the technology and learning from breaches, people seem to think closing their eyes will make crackers go away.
<evo> morpheus: you still here?
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: : True true
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: : Nothing
<IntuitiveNipple> sp1d3r: a combination of lspci, lsusb, and cat /proc/cpu I suspect
<evo> morpheus: turned out, it was just that the hardware switch on the wireless was off. Normally, an LED goes on/off (at least it does in Windowz)
<IntuitiveNipple> ^^ cat /proc/cpuinfo ^^
<Frogzoo> Tylzen: you need to be cautious - if you'd done that as an adult, it would be a criminal offense
<Tylzen> Frogzoo: I knew that :P
<Tylzen> I only once cracked another persons PC while being adult
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: It should be a criminal offence to use weak passwords, or deploy networks that are insecure, if people want to keep things private
<Tylzen> I exploited a security thing in his Win2000, he was a jerk, so I sent a message to his PC to shut down.
<sp1d3r> IntuitiveNipple: yes but I need to know which is the exactly socket of my processor
<IntuitiveNipple> It's not like their aren't any encryption tools!
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: I knew more about a PC than the teachers at my grade school
<IntuitiveNipple> sp1d3r: You have more than one CPU? Can't you look up the motherboard manual?
<Gnea> sp1d3r: you need to look that up on the internet
<preaction> sp1d3r: most processors have their own specific socket type
<sp1d3r> IntuitiveNipple no I can't
<Gnea> sp1d3r: who makes the motherboard?
<IntuitiveNipple> sp1d3r: You don't have Google? :O
<Tylzen> mdkaneda55: Perhaps I should try and update the video drivers ? :D
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: Not everyone can afford google XD
<IntuitiveNipple> LOL
<Frogzoo> sp1d3r: best bet is reach for the mobo manual
<IntelleCT> any networking gurus out there?  need some help
<IntuitiveNipple> I know, the Class B shares are damned expensive :)
<Tylzen> xD
<sp1d3r> IntuitiveNipple No...
<Gnea> IntelleCT: what's the problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> IntelleCT: There may be :p
<Frogzoo> spiff: or read off the mobo number, then google for the manual
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: : Tell me a fast way in Linux to find out what GFX card I got, without tearing my laptop appart
<Gnea> lspci | grep VGA
<sp1d3r> Now I'm searching on internet for a tool like cpuZ(win)  for linux
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: System > Administration > Device Manager
<IntuitiveNipple> (thats' on Edgy)
<Gnea> sp1d3r: what is cpuZ? just cat /proc/cpuinfo
<IntuitiveNipple> on Feisty I think its System > Preferences > Hardware
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: I knew I should have chosen the english language pack XD
<along> hai
<IntuitiveNipple> You could do "lspci" too
<sp1d3r> Gnea: hm... in /proc/cpu there ins't none about cpu socket decription...
<IntelleCT> Gnea:  I have a windows box that has two NIC.  I have broadband connection via a modem/router that I currently have one of the nics hooked up to.  I want to hook up the other nic to a switch (that has no internet connection) that my ubuntu-server is on.  I can't seem to get them to communicate on the switch when I do this.
<fong_> how do i run the wpa_supplicant service?
<along> how to make aztech 600ER as bridge mode?
<preaction> sp1d3r: what kind of processor do you have?
<Gnea> sp1d3r: if you match it up with google, you might get an answer
<IntuitiveNipple> sp1d3r: If you know the CPU, you can GOOGLE for the socket type
<sp1d3r> preaction Athlon AMD
<feisty704> help
* IntuitiveNipple downgrades feisty704 to edgy610
<sp1d3r> IntuitiveNipple ok ok
<IntuitiveNipple> That better?
<dav7> looool
<Frogzoo> sp1d3r: I think from 'sudo lshw' you could figure it out
<feisty704> i cant login to gnome
<preaction> sp1d3r: the athlon XP? you have to buy another Athlon XP. I believe they use "socket 7", but that doesn't matter. i have yet to see two different processors that use the same socket
<Gnea> IntelleCT: you'd need to setup internet connection sharing for windows - or transfer one of the nics from the wintendo system to ubuntu and set that up to do NAT
<askand> How do I easiest make the switch from ubuntu to windows?
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: I found it, seems my intergrated piece of shit GFX doesnt want to show video
<feisty704> everytime i ty to log in, it says that my previous sessions only last less than 10 seconds.
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/108971
<IntuitiveNipple> askand: Put the Ubuntu Live CD in the CD drive and reboot
<sp1d3r> Frogzoo wow! A lot of information. I'm reading them
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: from ubuntu to windows?
<IntuitiveNipple> Haza1: Yeah, I just noticed you add the comment... nice one
<Kirovski> that is not a way to switch from Windows to Ubuntu
<Frogzoo> IntuitiveNipple: not really an ubuntu question, but setup ICS on the doze box (run the wizard), then set the IP & gateway in ip settings
<IntelleCT> Gnea: which do you recommend?
<feisty704> it could mean that there is some installation problem or that i maybe be out of diskspace
<IntuitiveNipple> Frogzoo: huh?
<feisty704> but i have enough diskspace
<Frogzoo> IntuitiveNipple: gah, tab malfunction
<feisty704> i tried loging into failsafe but still the same
<Gnea> IntelleCT: whatever's easier for you. I'd go with using ubuntu as the NAT/Firewall/Gateway, since it's a server to begin with.
<IntuitiveNipple> askand: It depends on how much of your existing data documents and settings you want to keep when moving to Windows.
<IntuitiveNipple> Frogzoo: Phew! :p
<Frogzoo> IntelleCT: not really an ubuntu question, but setup ICS on the doze box (run the wizard), then set the IP & gateway in ip settings
<IntuitiveNipple> aha lol
<feisty704> theres a x-session-errors file generated
<askand>  IntuitiveNipple: dont really knows whereubuntu puts everything..in my home folder?
<feisty704> help
<IntuitiveNipple> askand: Yes
<rem> Hey .. Anyone knows if a p2 333 that is currently a file server (samba), could also handle a mail server (postfix,fetchmail..., ~15 users ..), loadwise ... ? anyone has experience with this conf .. ?
<Gnea> Frogzoo: if he's running ubuntu as a server, and windows as a desktop, why run windows as a router?
<sp1d3r> Frogzoo: Yeah! great command thank you
<IntuitiveNipple> askand: You could back that up and then import things like your Firefox settings to Windows Firefox once it's installed, for example
<Haza1> right out to lunch
<zlx> my gDesklets crashed and now every time I try to run it it wont load just goes white and stays white ;/ Iv uninstalled it and reinstalled it and its the same, any ideas? It works on other users tho ;/
<Tylzen> Quickie; What should I chose when downloading a new driver (OS) Linux or Linux (Open Suse)
<IntuitiveNipple> rem: As long as the server isn't being spammed heavily, it should have no problem. Storage space is the main issue if the mail accounts retain the email (IMAP for example)
<feisty704> help
<feisty704> i cant login to gnome
<fong_> how do i restart "networking?"
<feisty704> everytime i try to log in, it says that my previous sessions only last less than 10 seconds.
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: I think the difference is just the way the driver is packaged, and maybe the installer
<IntuitiveNipple> fong_: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Frogzoo> rem: yes it can handle it - slowly
<feisty704> and it says that "it could mean that there is some installation problem or that i maybe be out of diskspace"
<rem> ty Int ...
<rem> any experience with similar conf Frog .. ?
<IntuitiveNipple> fong_: oops... try  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<feisty704> i tried to log in into failsafe but still the same
<rem> how slow .... ?
<feisty704> and theres an x-session-errors file generated
<randomwalker> i just created a new swap partition, but it's not getting used
<fong_> thanks! it worked!
<randomwalker> when i reboot
<IntuitiveNipple> rem: I used to have a 486DX2-66 doing that job, it was happy
<feisty704> :(
<Enverex|LT> randomwalker, It wont unless it really needs it
<randomwalker> how do i configure ubuntu to use the nwe partition as swap
<Frogzoo> rem: actually I think you'll be fine
<rem> also I dont want it to slow down too much the file server ..
<IntuitiveNipple> randomwalker:  have you done sudo swapon ?
<IntelleCT> Gnea: is there an app I should use in ubuntu to set up NAT?
<rem> k ty ....Ill give it a try ...
<randomwalker> IntuitiveNipple: didn't know that, thanks
<feisty704> got a "(nautilus:7383) : WARNING **: Can not calculate _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOP" in the x-session-errors file
<randomwalker> IntuitiveNipple: i did that, but system monitor still says "0 bytes of 0 bytes"
<feisty704> :(
<Tylzen> I got an install.sh file, how do I install it XD
<feisty704> how do i reconfigure X?
<randomwalker> IntuitiveNipple: i did it using gparted and now it's working
<sebrock> why do I get "Invalid exporting option: <dir>" when using "exportfs -i <dir>"?
<randomwalker> thanks
<Ind[y] > Hello. How do I install fonts like verdana?
<jigen> Tylzen> u have to change the permissions first, if you already did that
<jujimufu> Ind[y] : first, you find the fonts. Then you press Alt+F2, write "kcontrol" go to the last tab and open Font Manager
<jigen> sebrock>because you did not identify a directory to go to
<Tylzen> jigen: Read & Write
<sebrock> jigen, obiously <dir> is the directory, I just did not spell it out
<KnowledgEngineer> hello
<feisty704> can someone help me?
<jigen> Tylzen: then you should just rub the file like such ./install.sh
<jigen> sebraock: You should try the man pages first
<Tylzen> jigen: It says I must be root
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: chmod 755 install.sh; ./install.sh ??
<Kohvihoor> feisty704, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: sudo chmod 755 install.sh; ./install.sh ??
<Jeanre> hi all
<Jeanre> how much faster is ubnutu on amd64?
<feisty704> kohvihoor: can u help me?
<feisty704> i cant log in to gnome
<jigen> Tylzen: sudo chmod 755 ./install.sh
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: Seemed like nothing happened, it asked for PW and I typed it
<Tylzen> And I was like, next line :D
<Kohvihoor> feisty704: you have to type it in terminal, or if you are in text mode, then login as normal user and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: ok, split the command up, I was paraphrasing "sudo chmod 755 install.sh"
<feisty704> i know
<sebrock> jigen, I did... exportfs -i /home/zeus | this should work
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: then "./install.sh"
<feisty704> i asked that to get some attention
<feisty704> kohvihoor, i have a different problem
<feisty704> i cant log in to gnome
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: It says I must be root to install DRI drivers
<Kohvihoor> What error it gives?
<jigen> sebrock: What's the error you are getting again?
<IntuitiveNipple> okay, do the install with sudo: sudo ./install.sh
<vlt> Hello. What does the process artsd do, why does it consume 378 MB of my RAM and can I kill it without causing serious problems?
<feisty704> i cant login to gnome
<clever> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<feisty704> everytime i try to log in, it says that my previous sessions only last less than 10 seconds.
<KnowledgEngineer> i has copyed the windows xp installation file on HD-USB but i cannot install it becouse i cannot bot from the HD-usb
<jigen> Tylzen: try this
<feisty704> i tried to log in into failsafe but still the same
<kritzstapf> vlt: artsd is a sound daemom
<jigen> su
<IntuitiveNipple> vlt: artsd is the sound server
<jigen> then tyoe your PW
<sebrock> jigen, Invalid exporting option: /home/zeus
<KnowledgEngineer> how can i boot hd usb using grub
<KnowledgEngineer> ?
<jigen> abd the do /.install.sh
<Tylzen> jigen: That doesn't work, it says wrong pssword
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: is you do "su" you type the root password, if you do "sudo" you use *your* password
<jigen> sebrock: what does the man pages say about -i
<feisty704> got a "(nautilus:7383) : WARNING **: Can not calculate _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOP" in the x-session-errors file
<Tylzen> What is the root pw, I never set one
<Kohvihoor> feisty704: Sorry, i can't help you with that problem, i have had that problem multiple times, and i have solved it using the hard way. D:
<IntuitiveNipple> ^is/if^
<CheshireViking> vlt, maybe this will help, gives a bit more detail about artsd - http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2003-December/028056.html
<jigen> Tylsen: you need to add a root user first
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: There isn't one, thats the point... To login as root do "sudo su" and type *your* password
<sebrock> jigen, basically that -i is a temporary option, not using /etc/exports
<Tylzen> thre
<feisty704> hard way? reinstall feisty?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: The point of not having a password for root, is to make the system secure
<Kohvihoor> Yep.
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: : That sudo su worked :D
<Bsims> Well different approach
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: It always does, I spend most of my time logged in like that :D
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: 'I have forgotten alot since I used Mdk
* Bsims laughs I went from SuSE to Debian to Ubuntu
<Bsims> I ran Sid for years
<prabin> can any one help me!!! sound problem
<prabin> The audio output is in use by another application. Please select another audio output in the Multimedia Systems Selector. You may want to consider using a sound server.
<along78> hi
<along78> how to save dns in ubuntu?always change to my ip router
<IntuitiveNipple> prabin: I suspect you need to enable software sound mixing (ESD). System > Preferences > Sound -> Sounds
<Gerro> !beryl > Gerro
<Gerro> ok thx for help bye
<bXi> along78: edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and remove the domain-servers entry (or something looking like that)
<along78> bXi: dont know where to put
* Bsims grins this isn't really a question but do a man fmt sometime... its a really handy tool that wraps lines without cutting words in half.
<Bsims> I use it to read irc logs
<Gurpartap> anyone knows a photo editor like paint.NET(in windows), not heavy as gimp..
<Gurpartap> something light weight?
<Gurpartap> for ubuntu
<TakeOut{u}> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gurpartap> to be used for some small image editing for web designing..
<bXi> Gurpartap: krita might be good enough
<Bsims> Gurpartap: showFoto
<Gurpartap> okay
<Bsims> showfoto has some really cool filters
<prabin> its enabled
<prabin>  till yesterday it was working well
<prabin>  i donno what has happened
<prabin> The error goes as such: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available.
<muNGos> how to technistar skystar2 install on ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> prabin: It sounds as if some application has taken hold of the audio device. Does this happen after a reboot too?
<muNGos> skystar2 on unubtu?
<Zaggynl^Laptop> Hi I'm trying to use kwlan for wifi, but it keeps requesting an ip address, and the configuration tab after 'edit network' is greyed out
<hylje> hm
<Zaggynl^Laptop> also, wpa_supplicant won't start
<prabin> yes even after reboot
<hylje> on this machine connecting somewhere has been dead slow
<hylje> using ubuntu
<hylje> the previous gentoo install was snappy and all
<hylje> i'm slowly getting annoyed at slooooow web surfing
<Enverex|LT> hybrid, Using a different DNS?
<muNGos> how to technistar skystar2 install on ubuntu?
<CheshireViking> muNGos, is this what  you're looking for? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-60549.html
<muNGos> ok tnx
<along78> bXi: what to put in that config file?
<m1r> gigaset usb adapter 54 not working
<sebrock> does anyone know why I get this: "Invalid exporting option: <directory>" when doing this: "exportfs -i <dir>"??
<m1r> any tips ?
<prabin> IntuitiveNipple:  yes even after reboot
<spiekey> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> prabin: HAve you allowed a recent system update, or installed new software, or reconfigured an existing application?
<spiekey> where do i get ldapi from?
<berent> hi IntuitiveNipple
<spiekey> its an ldap socket i need for samba
<randomwalker> how do i install vmware tools?
<randomwalker> is there an apt-get package for it?
<dn4> I was wondering about a case where Microsoft was accusing linux developers on the kernel which breaks patients of some sort. Does anyone know about this in a bit more detail or have a link?
<HoocH_LAP>  can one get windows based games to work on Ubuntu ?
<IntuitiveNipple> dn4: http://groklaw.net
<berent> hi Intuitive Nipples
<prabin> IntuitiveNipple: yes have installed beryl, compiz, wine and few others.
<IntuitiveNipple> nippes? I only have one!
<randomwalker> also, the problem i'm facing with vmware is that vista can't find the network card
<berent> only one?
<randomwalker> anyone know how to solve this?
<sivaji> !nippes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nippes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bXi> along78: theres a word mentioning domain servers
<IntuitiveNipple> prabin: I'd tend to suspect one of those, but as to how to find out which, well, I'd recommend some intense Googling for clues
<berent> hi IntuitiveNipple : only one?
<prabin> IntuitiveNipple: thanx anyway
<berent> hi IntuitiveNipple : what did u do the other
<bXi> along78: domain-name-servers to be exact
<along78> bXi: #prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1
<bXi> along78: or that
<gimmulf> Struggelin with apache, keep on getting this error when starting it: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName   but i use "ServerName localhost" in httpd.conf and my /etc/hosts is 127.0.0.1       localhost localhost.localdomain   PLEASE help :)
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: I can chew my laptop, why wont it work with playing videos... It only shows like 2 secs then blacks
<IntuitiveNipple> randomwalker: I'm about to install VMPlayer to run an existing Vista installaltion, so I'll tell you how next week :)
<paozinho> someone know a VOICE CHANGER for linux in REAL TIME ????????????
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: Is that for all codecs/formats, or just particular codecs?
<along78> bXi: #prepend domain-name-servers dns1, dns2..like that?
<randomwalker> IntuitiveNipple: wait, you can run an existing vista installation?
<paozinho> someone know a VOICE CHANGER for linux in REAL TIME ????????????
<paozinho> someone know a VOICE CHANGER for linux in REAL TIME ????????????
<paozinho> someone know a VOICE CHANGER for linux in REAL TIME ????????????
<randomwalker> IntuitiveNipple: i thought you needed to install it separately
<paozinho> someone know a VOICE CHANGER for linux in REAL TIME ????????????
<paozinho> someone know a VOICE CHANGER for linux in REAL TIME ????????????
<paozinho> someone know a VOICE CHANGER for linux in REAL TIME ????????????
<paozinho> someone know a VOICE CHANGER for linux in REAL TIME ????????????
<paozinho> someone know a VOICE CHANGER for linux in REAL TIME ????????????
<paozinho> someone know a VOICE CHANGER for linux in REAL TIME ????????????
<Tylzen> Well I have encoded my videos in Xvid, DIvx or MP4
<fujin> please don't spam.
<C_Kode> Someone kill him
<domster> lol
* Tylzen stabs
<berent> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<along78> arrgghhh..kill him
<fujin> !Repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fujin> lulz
<Haza1> paozinho: you wont get any help that way :P
<bXi> along78: without the # in front of prepend
<randomwalker> IntuitiveNipple: how do i get this vmplayer thing?
<berent> paozinho : be specific
<IntuitiveNipple> randomwalker: Yes. I have a new Vaio PVN-FE41Z on the way with Vista preinstalled, I intend setting it up to run the Vista partition virtualised
<paozinho> Haza1, but no one listen me =//
<Haza1> Maybe no one here knows mate.
<IntuitiveNipple> randomwalker: see this article: http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html
<bXi> paozinho: and now they put you on /ignore
<darkmatter> paozinho, all spamming will do is get you a /k or /b ;)
<Haza1> that or as berent said. you have to be more specific
<C_Kode> Is it just me, or can I not use apt-get to install mysql-devel?  (first time with Ubuntu)
<paozinho> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<paozinho> !br | paozinho
<IntuitiveNipple> paozinho: How about getting your friends to give you a wedgy whilst you're talking? that'll be a realtime voice changer!
<paozinho> !br
<Tylzen> c
<Haza1> IntuitiveNipple: lol
<inoex135> have someone tried monodevelop?
<inoex135> why i got this message "Cannot open assembly /home/inoex135/Projects/Hello/tes/bin/Debug/tes.exe."
<mboman> I am "converting" my Gentoo machine to Ubuntu 7.04. Will the installer recognize the lvm2 groups I already have in Gentoo?
<randomwalker> IntuitiveNipple: sounds complicated..
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: Harsh, well it is with 3 of my favourite codecs that it does it with, I don't have any raw footage on my lap
<berent> hi IntuitiveNipples :  the other one?
<IntuitiveNipple> randomwalker: Actually, it sounds easy :)
<bXi> mboman: i think it does
<IntuitiveNipple> randomwalker: In essence all you do is edit about 4 lines in the VMPlayer text config file
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: It plays the sounds perfectly, but I have to maximize repeatly before I can see some of it
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: I'm suspecting its your acelerated video driver
<mboman> I do have a backup of the data on those drives, but I really don't want to go through the pain of putting it back - took me ages to back it up in the first place (1 week+)
<randomwalker> IntuitiveNipple: ok, i'll give it a try then
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: I'm assuming you're using an accelerator
<IntuitiveNipple> randomwalker: The great thing is you can dual-boot AND virtualise
<C_Kode> mboman: Linux LVM is Linux LVM.  They should see it.  You just will probably need to scan for him.  vgscan
<along78> bXi: thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> randomwalker: At least, that is what I'm hoping :F
<randomwalker> IntuitiveNipple: right, that's what i find appealing
<C_Kode> scan for them
<bXi> along78: no problem
<mboman> C_Kode: cool. thanks
<randomwalker> IntuitiveNipple: like, the changes in the virtualized setup are reflected in the physical setup, right?
<C_Kode> mboman: you mean the Ubuntu install?
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: It is a inbuilt piece of poo, have no idea to tamper with it
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: But yes, I do
<IntuitiveNipple> randomwalker: The article indicates that Vista automatically adopts a hardware profile for each situation, too
<randomwalker> IntuitiveNipple: cool. i hope i don't end up hosing my vista partition :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: usually the blanked video issue is caused by the video output to the overlay surface being messed up. I would suggest, in order to prove this, that you temporarily switch back to the standard open-source no-accelerated video driver.
<can-o-worms> #debian
<IntuitiveNipple> randomwalker: if you do, add coments to that article so I can learn from your experience :D
<randomwalker> IntuitiveNipple: :)
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: I am using whatever Ubuntu decided to use, which I have discovered is the same driver that Intel is providing
<hwf> hello
* IntuitiveNipple thinks randomwalker is an intrepid explorer
<burnerx> !mpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hwf> need some to look at my x-session-errors log via http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20794/
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: hmm, ok... maybe research how to turn off using video overlays in the media player then
<hwf> need someone to look at my x-session-errors log via http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20794/
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: I just turned it off :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I know in gmplayer you can select which method to use
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: You're too quick for me!
<hwf> it kept preventing me to log in to gnome desktop
<C_Kode> Can anyone used apt-get to install mysql-devel?  (I can't!)
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: No diff, still see the first 2 secs or so
* randomwalker is actually just finding new ways to waste time and play with his laptop instead of working
* C_Kode fires randomwalker
<randomwalker> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: okay, so if it is *not* using overlays, you have an application problem. Is there another player you can try?
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: Totem is the worst, VLC is slightly better
<Tylzen> But still unable to watch more than 2 secs :D
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: What OS version are you using?
<zengkhol> dear helpers, how do i burn audio cd in k3b from mp3 files ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: Thats the clue to get off the damned PC :) (it's a feature not a bug!)
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: Newest version, I downloaded it yesterday and burned it out :D
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: BLAH!!
* IntuitiveNipple giggles
<hwf> help
<hwf> need someone to look at my x-session-errors log via http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20794/
<IntuitiveNipple> fire!
<creadorcreativo> zengkhol: you need install libk3b2-mp3
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: But it is pretty random normally it is black from begin to end
<Tylzen> Not like 2 secs, then turn off
<zengkhol> thanks, i'll try now
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: Have you got "Desktop Effects" enabled ?
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: I do
<aro> hwf, I'd help you but after looking at that I realize I don't know what it means :(
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: You know what i'm about to suggest, dont you!?
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: Make dinner?
<IntuitiveNipple> that too :p disable effects
<aro> hwf, though "Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"" seems to be the beginning of the errors and warnings
<hwf> aro: its from my x-session-errors log
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: I hate you!
<zengkhol> creadorcreativo: thank's it worked
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: Everyone does *sniffs*
<daltocli> Heya... I'm having problems with VMware Server... Apparently the vmmon module is missing, as such I can't start my virtual servers... How would I sort this out?
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: But I wanted the effectS!!!!!!!! :(
* Tylzen cries hard
<daltocli> I've tried reinstalling vmware server (after a --purge remove)
<C_Kode> daltocli: Reinstall VMWare Server
<C_Kode>  ah
<daltocli> I've done that twice :S
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: "Desktop Effects" means the compositing aka Beryl etc, which uses stuf like overlay buffers
<C_Kode> Have you gotten VMWare to run at all?
<daltocli> First thing I do if something buggers up :P
* IntuitiveNipple hands Tylzen some paint to decorate his screen with
<gumpish> arg! What sed syntax do I have to use to replace all of the newlines in a file with spaces?
<daltocli> VMware Server Console runs, etc
<daltocli> But it's just starting the virtual machines
<C_Kode> Have you gotten any VMs to run on this setup yet?
<daltocli> When I do a stop on vmware-server is says that VMware machine monitor has stopped
<daltocli> Nope
<johan010> o/ , im having problems getting a nvidia agp card to work , unless i blacklist amd64_agp x will freeze on loading with a blackscreen, any ideas?
<daltocli> Aha... It failed on a start though :|
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: Now I forgot where the overlay settings were in VLC
<daltocli> vmnet module doesn't exist either :|
<C_Kode> You don't have it installed right.  Hold on, I have a link that might help you,.
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: sounds like me! my short-term memory is terrible at times
<daltocli> I installed vmware from automatix2 if that helps at all
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: Found it :D
<IntuitiveNipple> your memory, or the overlays?
<Tylzen> both
<daltocli> /lib/modules seems to have 3 directories: 2.6.20-15-server -generic and -lowlatency
* IntuitiveNipple grins
<berent> IntuitiveNipple : fond of fondling nipple !
<IntuitiveNipple> berent: fond of knee in the groin?
<Tylzen> groins!
<IntuitiveNipple> same to you :p
<Tylzen> I am going to make swedish dinner tonight
<berent> hehe why such a name
<Tylzen> unique
<usser> hehe
<berent> not unique the L facotr
<Tylzen> My balls are hot and sweaty
<CheshireViking> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hwf> aro: i've reconfigure the keybinding and restarted gdm, but still the same. now the errors are different.
<zengkhol> any indonesians ?
<Tylzen> I have had a laptop on top of my lap for like 4 hrs
* IntuitiveNipple blushes
<Tylzen> And my groin is like 90 degrees celsius
<hwf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20799/ <- new x-session-errors log
<IntuitiveNipple> lol thats cooked your navy then!
<Kohvihoor> Is there any way to make gnome run faster?
<Tylzen> hehe well I have planted my seed :D
<hwf> now the log's are even onger than before
<Tylzen> Kohvihoor: Chase the gnome
<IntuitiveNipple> Kohvihoor: accelerated video drivers?
<aro> hwf, are the errors actually preventing you from doing anything?
<hwf> no
<Kohvihoor> Yep, accelerated.
<aro> hwf, I have some nasty looking errors and warnings in my xsession error log but I would not know unless I looked
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: no comment!
<C_Kode> mboman: did you have any trouble compiling it?
<hwf> there's a popup
<hwf> if i clicked okay, then it would restart
<Kohvihoor> Somehow Debian Etch was or at least seamed faster, than Feisty.
<Kohvihoor> With GNome.
<berent> Are IntuitiveNipple and Tylzen females
<Tylzen> Yup Females that use Linux
<daltocli> :D
<IntuitiveNipple> berent: We can be, in your fantasises, for $$$ :)
<daltocli> Nice to see that :)
<Tylzen> Or prefere 
<Knoeki> hehe
<daltocli> You're a UKer too, huh? :P
<Tylzen> Naah
<IntuitiveNipple> or 
<Knoeki> euro ftw.
<daltocli> Shame :P
<Tylzen> But DKR DKR DKR looks dumb
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<daltocli> I'm a UKer only because I live here :P
<daltocli> I'd rather be at home though :D
<mboman> C_Kode: compiling what?
<hwf> it says "your session only lasted less than 10sec. if you hav not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or you are low of diskspace. try logging in with one of the failsafe session to see if u can fix this problem"
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: next time I'm in Ikea I shall go to the restaurant and think of you as i munch on those meatballs :)
<daltocli> :|
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: I always order in swedish, even though I am in Denmark
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: I love to confuse people
<daltocli> That sounds very... promiscuous? :P
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: you're certainly succeeding here :)
<hwf> aro: then theres a checkbox to view details of the x-session-errors log
<Tylzen> I am going to cook meatballs with cream sauce and tatoes!
<berent> IntuitiveNipple has only one nipple and Tylzen has ?
<C_Kode> mboman: sorry directed that at the wrong person.
<Tylzen> 42
<C_Kode> daltocli: Did you have problems compiling VMWare?
<hwf> *** glibc detected *** x-session-manager: malloc(): memory corruption: 0x081e3720 *** <-- what does this means?
<daltocli> When I deinstall vmware player, yes
<daltocli> It didn't uninstall properly, so I manually removed everything
<daltocli> Then install vmware server
<daltocli> *installed
<daltocli> THe install itself went fine though O_o
<daltocli> *The
<vox754> !enter | daltocli
<ubotu> daltocli: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<C_Kode> Here is a FTP link: http://knihovny.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/  There is a script called vmware-any-any-update110.tar.gz  It helps compiling VMWare on non-supported distributions
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: 42... the answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything
<daltocli> vox754, Thanks, but I realise the mistake AFTER I hit enter - not what I usually do :S
<along78> bXi: cannot..it change back to 192.168.x.x
<daltocli> Which makes correcting it on one line rather impossible ;)
<Tylzen> IntuitiveNipple: That was a slow respons :D
<IntuitiveNipple> Tylzen: I was reading groklaw :p
<vox754> daltocli, orthography? who cares about that?
<Tylzen> I need to make dinner
<kharloss> hi there .I have a problem . I try setup my motherboard but when i try to plug my system panel conectors i have the following problem : i have just one "power led" connector with just 2 pins  not three   like in the manual picture .  http://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sistempanelnr8.jpg   any solution ?
<ccfiel> I am having a problem with a stream form abc.com.   I just get the message 'your video is loading ...'.  It looks like it is using flash.  I went to the Adobe Flash test page and it works. also youtube works. this is the link http://abc.go.com/primetime/greysanatomy/
<daltocli> vox754, I do, I can't stand making mistakes. Blame my obsessive-compulsiveness and AS
<darren> Hi all....Newbie here just trying IRC for the first time
<along78> bXi: http://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dnsiq1.jpg
<daltocli> Hi, darren :)
<vox754> !ask | darren
<ubotu> darren: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vox754> !paste | darren
<ubotu> darren: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IntuitiveNipple> kharloss: it only needs 2 pins, though it may be in a 3-socket connector housing. You can relocate the pins
<hwf> aro: the thing is, i popped the error everytime i logged on to gnome
<hwf> aro: the thing is, it popped the error everytime i logged on to gnome
<vox754> !bot | darren
<ubotu> darren: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IntuitiveNipple> kharloss: use a jewellers screwdriver to press down the retaining tab on one of the metal sockets, pull it out of the plastic housing, and then slip it into the correct location
<hwf> and everytime i clicked OK, it restarts to gdm
<daltocli> Alternatively, darren, instead of getting SPAMED by a bot, read the topic at the top of the screen :)
<darren> ok cool...thanks.... I installed realplayer but when I try to visit www.philadelphiaeagles.com I can't see the multimedia stuff in realplayer on their front page....am I just stupid?
<hwf> aro: r u there?
<hwf> help
<daltocli> darren, I get similar problems with that... Have you restarted firefox?
<darren> yes
<darren> not a big deal cause I'm a steeler fan....LOL
<daltocli> What plugins for video do you have installed?
<hwf> need someone to look at my x-session-errors log at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20799/
<daltocli> Wouldn't know who/what "steeler" are :)
<darren> helix I believe
<C_Kode> darren: May you burn in hell Steelers fan.  :p
<darren> LOL
<C_Kode> Go Cowboys :D
<vox754> |offtopic | C_Kode darren
<DeadBird> hi, can i run kaffeine inside gnome?
<ccfiel>  I am having a problem with a stream form abc.com.   I just get the message 'your video is loading ...'.  It looks like it is using flash.  I went to the Adobe Flash test page and it works. also youtube works. this is the link http://abc.go.com/primetime/greysanatomy/
<beowu1f> is it possible to make install to a relative path?
<darren> Cowboys.....overpaid wanna be football team....LOL j/k
<C_Kode> vox754: Well, no one answers the on topic questions...
<daltocli> That was very obscure, vox... Isn't there a bot rule on that?
<wusel_> juten tag @ all :D
<daltocli> If it's offtopic surely "Please move this conversation to <channel>" would be better/
<hwf> help
<hwf> need someone to look at my x-session-errors log at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20799/
<wusel_> how can speak german?*g*
<vox754> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<learnin9> 
<hwf> help
<hwf> :(
<wusel_> thxi ubotu :D
<hylje> yay
<hylje> irc and stuff works
<hylje> but the web does not
<andy_linux> anybody can teach me to access the web that has been block the country
<adrian15> hwf: It's like if X were not running
<adrian15> hwf: because X work but some programs do not work, is it ?
<hwf> well, x is running now unless i checked ok on the pop up then gnome get restarted
<hwf> yes
<hwf> gnome-session gave me error
<luisgmarine> Quick question, how many MiB's in a gigabyte?
<hwf> adrian15: Session management error: Could not open network socket
<daltocli> luisgmarine, 1024
<hwf> is it corrupted?
<daltocli> 1000 is the "rounded off" version
<hwf> adrian15: i cant even reconfigure gnome-session
<adrian15> hwf: and what's written in the pop up ?
<hwf> adrian15: it says "your session only lasted less than 10sec. if you hav not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or you are low of diskspace. try logging in with one of the failsafe session to see if u can fix this problem"
<daltocli> luisgmarine, Also, if you're using MiB, the correcter term is gibibyte/GiB, not gigabyte :)
<adrian15> hwf: and failsafe session does work
<adrian15> ?
<daltocli> Oh... That was an awful mistake
<daltocli> Today isn't my day, it seems
<hwf> adrian15: no.. failsafe didnt work too.. same error popped up
<adrian15> hwf: did you messed up with X configuration lately ?
<hwf> no
<IntuitiveNipple> 1024 Bytes = 1 KiloBytes (KB), 1024 KB = 1 MegaBytes (MB), 1024 MB = 1 GigaBytes (GB)
<hwf> all i did was install new gtk 2 themes
<hwf> adrian15: several of them
<daltocli> Mebibyte is slightly different :)
<hwf> adrian15: then restarted, gnome crashed back to gdm. relogin, i get the error
<IntuitiveNipple> 1024 = 2^10
<pookemax> anybody can assist me to access the web that has been blocked by my government
<daltocli> Ja, IntuitiveNipple
<adrian15> hwf: What I do not understand is why failsafe session does not work
<adrian15> if you type X &
<adrian15> do you see an X ?
<adrian15> you know you see a grey screen ?
<adrian15> ctrl + alt + f1
<hwf> i didnt type X
<hwf> just reoaded gdm
<luisgmarine> Hello guys
<adrian15> hwf: From ctrl+alt+f1 you can do a gdm stop. And run X manually.
<hwf> with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm force-reload
<luisgmarine> I'm trying to create a partition for my music and stuff, I just made the partition and made it reisferfs
<hwf> adrian15: do u mean startx?
<luisgmarine> how do I format it to be an extended , or can it be a primary partition?
<Polis_wrk> my rc.local doesn't load in bootup of my system 6.10-lamp, what can be my problem? the file is correct edited, with the same settings as i'm using on my 6.06-lamp
<adrian15> hwf: It does not matter, if you can select to run failsafe or gnome .... that means that X works.
<vox754> luisgmarine, that is upon creation, an extended partition is essentially the fourth primary partition which can contain other secondary partitions or "logical drives"
<adrian15> hwf: So it's a gnome error.
<shashi28> hey !
<shashi28> i am facing some prob
<Answer> my laptop does not respond to fn+f7 to export the screen to external monitor.  if I boot into windows and export, then reboot, it works ok
<shashi28> Hi,,
<shashi28> I am using Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn version...
<shashi28> I need graphical user interface for grub..
<shashi28> N also want to make windows xp as default selection during boot up in Ubuntu Grub...
<shashi28> Which command's i have to write in terminal to do all these....
<shashi28> N one big problem i have experienced few days back...
<shashi28> My Ubuntu installtion got corrupted due to which i have to install whole Ubuntu agn,,n also wixXp stops working since Grub is not loading...
<vox754> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<shashi28> Tell me ,,if i have to remove Ubuntu,,wat i have to do?
<adrian15> hwf: why don't you try a kdebase installation and then from kde you try to fix gnome ?
<shashi28> Since if i remove ubuntu,,grub also removes due to which i got error during boot up n win xp doesnt loads...
<shashi28> Well i am not quite familiar with linux,, just a newbie to linux...
<shashi28> So,,asking these type of silly questions...
<Answer> shashi28, locate menu.lst
<hwf> adrian15: it can load failsafe but the popup error came out n if clicked ok, it restarts
<PriceChild> Hello vox754
<mrigns> HOWTO: change the rhythmbox icon to the SVN one on http://mrigns.ath.cx
<mrigns> http://mrigns.ath.cx/index.php/2007/05/14/howto-change-the-rhythmbox-icon-to-the-svn-one/
<shashi28> can anyone gimme complete answer
<shashi28> plz
<vox754> PriceChild, I thought he was going to spam, but now I think it is okay, thank you
<Answer> shashi28, type in "locate menu.lst"  then edit that file
<adrian15> shashi28: Get yourself Super Grub Disk ( http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org ) and try to fix linux boot.
<PriceChild> shashi28, use the windows install disk to restore the mbr
<hwf> adrian15: to install kde now wud take 8hrs
<IntuitiveNipple> Answer: You might need to find a driver and settings for your laptop's function keys, its a common issue
<hwf> maybe even longer
<shashi28> a min . plz
<Zaggynl^Laptop> !stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adrian15> hwf: sorry... I have not other idea... maybe fluxbox ?
<Answer> IntuitiveNipple, it is a lenovo (ibm) r60.  is there a command line to export monitor?
<Zaggynl^Laptop> !streams
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streams - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shashi28> a minute plz
<adrian15> hwf: or to force a gnome reinstallation mabye
<luisgmarine> I can resize iI get an error
<Zaggynl^Laptop> !streaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shashi28> plz help me
<PriceChild> shashi28, use the windows install disk to restore the mbr
<IntuitiveNipple> Answer: I have no idea, sorry.
<hwf> adrian15: how do i reinstall it?
<shashi28>  i dont knw anything abt linux
<shashi28> plz help me
<PriceChild> hello shashi28 ?
<shashi28> yeah
<shashi28> Hi,,
<shashi28> I am using Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn version...
<shashi28> I need graphical user interface for grub..
<shashi28> N also want to make windows xp as default selection during boot up in Ubuntu Grub...
<shashi28> Which command's i have to write in terminal to do all these....
<shashi28> N one big problem i have experienced few days back...
<shashi28> My Ubuntu installtion got corrupted due to which i have to install whole Ubuntu agn,,n also wixXp stops working since Grub is not loading...
<luisgmarine> When resizing a hdd does ubuntu have to unmount it , or what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@122.168.14.62]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Answer> !spam | shashi28
<ubotu> shashi28: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<vox754> PriceChild, I guess it couldn't be helped...
<IdleOne> !usecommonsense | IdleOne
<IdleOne> :P
<Answer> !repeat | shashi28
<ubotu> shashi28: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IdleOne> didnt work
<IdleOne> Answer, he is gone
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@122.168.14.62]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<pookemax> pity shashi
<polopolo> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pookemax> how to uninstall ubuntu>
<Answer> !windows | pookemax
<ubotu> pookemax: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<PriceChild> pookemax, use some sort of partition manager to remove the windows partition. Then use the windows install cd to restore the windows mbr
<calliope> which cpu is a better choice  	intel E6320  1.86  4M/1066 for $250   or   AMD  X2-5600 (1Mx2)  2.8G  for  $250
<Answer> so where can I look for drivers for my laptop (lenovo r60) to export the display
<vox754> pookemax, just install your favorite OS ontop of it.
<Answer> calliope, same price, amd will be better
<pookemax> any affect on lilo?
<BadaR> Hello guys!I have just dual booted Win XP and Ubuntu Feisty 7.04,i just made some settings in gParted.But how can i configure my GRUB(or how was that program called)So it could give me a choise what OS should i load?Now i can only switch by manually changing flags in gParted to boot.Please help!!!
<calliope> is there any specialized purpose or use that the inel might be better for?
<Answer> BadaR, locate menu.lst
<IntuitiveNipple> Answer: Have you tried Googling for it?
<Answer> calliope, processor is processor...  amd usually has bigger cache
<BadaR> Answer, /boot/grub/menu.lst this is what i need?
<Answer> IntuitiveNipple, yeah thanks captain obvious
<Answer> BadaR, yeah edit that file for your choice
<IntuitiveNipple> Answer: Well, I found the answer in 2 clicks so you can't have looked much!
<daltocli> What CPUs are we comparing here?
* daltocli is happy with his Core 2 Duo... Outdoes AMD easily :P
<Answer> IntuitiveNipple, yeah I don't think that works
<calliope> i would normally just grab the AMD but someone who builds systems tells me that the intel will do render and vid capture at better performance. does anyone know if there is truth to that
<mc44> !grub | BadaR
<ubotu> BadaR: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cnl_Delta> hi, if i sart a program and can hear the audio but not see the program in the taskbar or onscreen, what can i do?
<IntuitiveNipple> Answer: You've installed thinkpad-acpi ?
<C_Kode> calliope: Today's Intel Processors preform better at most operations.
<BadaR> Hm, Answer, apparently i dont have any OS in it.Only ubuntu ... heres my menu.lst
<BadaR> Answer, http://pastebin.ca/487457
<daltocli> Especially the Core 2 Quad :P
<robinlinth> I'm trying to play Chess in 3D but it says this: "Your system does not have the required software to enable 3D mode. Please contact your system administrator and ask them to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.". What package do they mean?
<daltocli> I want my next station to have two Core 2 Quads bwahaha
<daltocli> Imagine all that power at my command :D
<vox754> daltocli, that is kinda offtopic
<IntuitiveNipple> Answer: I take it you followed the guide here? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work
<daltocli> Define kinda
<Answer> IntuitiveNipple, I see it in acpi listen... but I dunno
<daltocli> It's a reply to someone else
<C_Kode> After 8 years of AMD processors, my last processor was Intel's E6600 Core 2 Duo dual 2.4ghz cores
<daltocli> You might want to attack the initiator/culprit, not a replier.
<Answer> BadaR, hold on I will paste mine for you
<calliope> C_Kode: that is nicely generaly but how bout intel vs amd for video capture, editing and render  for the same priced CPU
<daltocli> Or better still, just be quiet since you've said nothing useful, just complained non-stop
<daltocli> C_Kode, those ones any good?
<daltocli> I have the T5500 (1.66GHz) - they're pretty stable
<calliope> C_Kode: are you happy with your E6600 ?
<vox754> !offtopic | Lets see if this works now calliope daltocli C_Kode
<C_Kode> calliope:  Intel is better now.  Google Intel vs AMD.
<ubotu> Lets see if this works now calliope daltocli C_Kode: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<C_Kode> calliope: very much so.
<Guest88856> Is is possible to make a cluster with both PPC and x86 processors?
<C_Kode> calliope: I'm not an overclocker anymore like I was years ago, but the E6600 hasd been known to overclock to 3.8ghz
<hylje> Guest88856: yes if your clustering app is endian-aware
<daltocli> vox754, Add one in for "stop complaining non-stop and be silent unless you have something 100% benefitial to say" instead of just complaining non-stop.
<Guest88856> THIS IS BLASPHEMY!
<Guest88856> THIS IS MADNESS!
<daltocli> I'm pedantic yet I know when to shut up
<Guest88856> THIS
<Guest88856> IS
<Guest88856> SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<K99Brain> test
<hylje> no
<hylje> this is #ubuntu
<hylje> go away
<ryanpg> anyone else experiencing tons of openoffice.org crashes? and synaptic
* K99Brain is here
<ieldib> hey everybody
<mc44> Guest88856: please stop that
<void^> Guest88856: yes, now go fight nightserv over in the corner :] 
<Answer> BadaR, you can see my menu.lst for reference http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20808
<Answer> BadaR, basically you have to figure out which partition is your windows install and add that section
<daltocli> C_Kode, Which version of GCC will start using --march=core2?
<daltocli> It it 4.3?
<C_Kode> Answer my Ubuntu question then.  Why when I try to install mysql-devel does it fail as if there is no such package?
<jam_> How do I get my Linux computer to recognize a set of headphones?
<C_Kode> daltocli: I don't have that answer.
<mc44> !info mysql-devel
<ubotu> Package mysql-devel does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<daltocli> C_Kode, damn. Will be useful when it is realised though
<mc44> C_Kode: because that package doesnt exit
<BadaR> Answer, honestly,didnt understand a line there :|
<C_Kode> Well, isn't that special.
<adrian15> BadaR: Can you describe us a step-by-step?
<daltocli> Depends... I prefer having everything as optimised as possible
<adrian15> BadaR: What are these gparted flags?
<jam_> Can anyone help me? How do I get my Linux computer to recognize a set of headphones?
<daltocli> Shame with debs you can't choose which gcc --march option you want :(
<adrian15> BadaR: Did you install windows and then linux or viceversa ?
<BadaR> viceversa
<adrian15> BadaR: aha.
<BadaR> (i didnt installed windows yet,only made ntfs partition)
<Xyhthyx> jam_, I'm concerned if just connecting them doesn't work.
<BadaR> im on ubuntu at moment
<adrian15> BadaR: So you can only boot windows unless you set the linux partition as active... is that ?
<Answer> BadaR, you need to add an entry in menu.lst for the windows partition like this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20809/
<mc44> BadaR: if you havent installed windows, how can you possible expect to boot into it??
<adrian15> BadaR: What's your problem then ?
<C_Kode> Why would you offer MySQL package, but not MySQL devel...
<BadaR> im just pissed of manually switching those flags in gparted
<Guest88856> My Killer NIC isn't detected by linux, is there a way I can get it working?
<BadaR> i wanted to have some menu in GRUB
* Bawls successfully is running windows vista home ultimate & ubuntu *happy dance*
<jam> oops... didn't mean to quit.
<BadaR> so i could choose at PC startup what OS to boot
<mc44> BadaR: you will have, when you install windows
<mc44> BadaR: you cant expect to have the option *before* you install windows
<burnerx> anyone setup a web radio before or can point me at the right direction ?
<BadaR> so you say GRUB will auto detect?
<Guest88856> How can I get my nic working?
<adrian15> BadaR: when you change the flags and boot linux do you see GRUB or does Linux begin to boot alone ?
<mc44> BadaR: yes, once you install windows follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jam> Would that be HAM radio, burnerx, or musical broadcasting?
<C_Kode> Guest88856: With the use of Google.
<BadaR> thanks guys
<BadaR> im off then
<Guest88856> I already googled it
<Guest88856> I can't find anything on it
<dope> I'm having trouble getting into a samba share. it says I don't have access. where can I check the access?
<mc44> C_Kode: please dont tell people to use google, its not helpful
<burnerx> jam, audio broadcasting
<Guest88856> I'm using a killer NIC card
<Guest88856> Works fine under windows, not at all under linux
<Guest88856> I've updated the kernel, tried multiple distros
<Guest88856> Won't work
<Xyhthyx> Guest88856, Knowing the brand would help us help you.
<Hadron> anyone know of a utility to track config changes from basic Ubuntu defaults? e.g to help after a new install of Ubuntu - alist of config files needed to be restored.
<Enverex|LT> Guest88856, Brand and model + chipset...
<vox754> Guest88856, you need to know the "chipset"   the brand is useless info most of the time
<Guest88856> It's a Killer NIC
<jam> burnerx: I'm sorry. I can't help you there :(
<Guest88856> the expensive one
<Enverex|LT> Guest88856, That's no use what-so-ever
<jam> burnerx. Do you want to make your own website and host your own music, or do you want to use something like Yahoo! Radio?
<CheshireViking> Guest88856, saying "Killer NIC" is like saying you have a BMW car, it doesn't specify which model
<Hadron> Guest88856: I cant believe you coughed up for that con.
<void^> Guest88856: work on your troll skills
<Guest88856> What?
<Guest88856> I'm serious
<Xyhthyx> Guest88856, Does a detailed description of the chipset show up on "lspci -v"?
<burnerx> jam, i want to host it myself ... was thinking of using mpd+icecast2
<Enverex|LT> Guest88856, MAKE, MODEL and CHIPSET
<vox754> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<insomniac190> what is a good ftp program for ubuntu
<jam> Okay, burnerx. I'm sorry. Good luck, though :D
<Hadron> killer is not a wireless. Its a rip off "gaming" ethernet card.
<vox754> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<vox754> !ftpd
<byron> Hadron: you can use the mc too :)
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Hadron> byron: mc?
<jam> what does !<program name> mean and what is it for?
<byron> midnight commander
<vox754> !bot > jam
<Hadron> sounds like a huge black dildo ....
<byron> apt-cache search mc
<Xyhthyx> !mpd
<mc44> !ohmy | Hadron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Hadron: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Bawls> What do you guys like to use for an IRC client?
<hylje> irssi
<Xyhthyx> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Hadron> mc44: get a life.
<burnerx> !icecast2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simplyviven> hey help me
<simplyviven> ppl out there
<burnerx> !icecast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simplyviven> i got some problem with ubuntu
<C_Kode> I just figured out why Ubuntu doesn't have MySQL-devel.  Because Windows users have no need for it.  :(
<IdleOne> !coc > Hadron   (Hadron, see the private message from ubotu)
<Xyhthyx> simplyviven, just say a detailed description of your problem.
<Guest88856> I looked it up, it's a Bigfoot Killer NIC
<hylje> killer nic :o
<C_Kode> simplyviven: Can't install MySQL-devel either?
<daltocli> C_Kode, Try suggesting it be added to the repos
<simplyviven> anybody out there??
<Keszi> hali
<Enverex|LT> Guest88856, What does lspci say it is?
<PriceChild> simplyviven, ask your question
<CheshireViking> !ask | simplyviven
<hylje> simplyviven: no
<ubotu> simplyviven: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Guest88856> I'm on windows
<IdleOne> simplyviven, what is your issue?
<Guest88856> I can't get it working under linux
<pookemax> anybody can tell how to unhide the hda1?
<daltocli> Though you'll get smacked down with bot notices from vox if you do probably
<Guest88856> thats why im here
<Hadron> IdleOne: you think "dildo" is bad language? Apologies.
<Keszi> hali
<simplyviven> hey help me
<daltocli> Since he seems to barely talk and just spam with the bot instead :)
<vox754> !who > daltocli
<C_Kode> daltocli: Yeah, I suppose :)  I will just download the tar.gz.    I have to get Python-MySQL module compiled.
<PriceChild> simplyviven, Ask your questino and someone will help if they can.
<peacemaker> please how to use amule ? and give another torrent software for linux?
<simplyviven> hey i have problem with ati graphics drivers
<Answer> !coc | Hadron
<ubotu> Hadron: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Guest88856> Linux dosen't see the Killner NIC
<Xyhthyx> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<mc44> Hadron: its not family friendly and it is off topic...
<IdleOne> Hadron, read the CoC. we have kids as young as 10 in here and we want to make sure the parents keep allowing them to come here. keep the chatter family freindly please
<insomniac190> peacemaker: ktorrent works good for me
<PriceChild> !info rtorrent | peacemaker (the vi of torrent apps)
<SlimeyPete> peacemaker: ktorrent, bittornado, bittorrent, azureus. And to use amule you just install it via Synaptic and then run it from the menu.
<peacemaker> on ubuntu
<daltocli> vox754, Shush. Simple enough to understand. Do not mention my nickname again, do not spam me with that infernal bot again. Is that 100% clear?
<ubotu> peacemaker (the vi of torrent apps): rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.4-1 (feisty), package size 314 kB, installed size 860 kB
<daltocli> C_Kode, fair enough :)
<Hadron> It was a comment on "sounds like". But I take your point. It's easy to forget the kids. I'll take more care.
<IdleOne> Hadron, thank you
<Guest88856> Does anyone know how to get a Killer NIC detected in linux?
<LjL> peacemaker: amule is not a torrent software, if that's what you mean...
<LjL> !torrent > peacemaker    (peacemaker, see the private message from Ubotu)
<IntuitiveNipple> Kids only notice stuff if you make an issue out of it :p
<mc44> IntuitiveNipple: says the guy with nipple in his nick :P
<peacemaker> ok
<Hadron> anyway, Guest88856, did you find a soltuion. What is the problem with your "Killer NIC" (is Killer ok?).
<Guest88856> Doesn't work at all
<daltocli> Indeed, IntuitiveNipple & mc44 :P
<C_Kode> Guest: Did you check their website?
<Guest88856> Linux will not detect it
<Guest88856> Yes.
<Guest88856> It works fine under windows
<randomwalker> where does mysql store its files?
<Hadron> !coc | mc44
<ubotu> mc44: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Hadron> :)
<PriceChild> Hadron, please don't abuse the bot.
<simplyviven> hey ppl is there any solution
<IntuitiveNipple> mc44: Guy? :O
<daltocli> PriceChild, Someone else needs to be told that too
<PriceChild> simplyviven, you haven't asked a question yet.
<pookemax> anybody can tell me how to unhide hda1
<byron> Hi, I really got a problem with hibernate/suspend on my laptop, it suspends but when it returns It won't wake up completely. I'll only get a black screen and I can't shutdown. Does anyone have an idea how I can solve this problem?
<insomniac190> Can anyone point me to a tutorial on renaming a partition or something of the likes of it?
<dr_willis> pookemax,  hide? how is it hidden?
<Jenny9> hello
<Jenny9> this chat is about psp too? lol
<daltocli> Maybe it should MSG people instead, so it doesn't spam the channel... and have restrictions on certain peoples usage so they can learn to talk :)
<pookemax> it is hidden during the creation of partition
<LjL> Jenny9: about what?
<dr_willis> insmod,  rename?  a filesystem can have a lable. or are you refering to the /dev/hda1 or whatever device name?
<Hadron> PriceChild: I was not. I have just been asked to watch my words. And I feel "nipple" is offensive to some people too. Anyway, it was only meant as lighthearted merth. I'm off now. c u later.
<Jenny9> psp = playstation portable
<C_Kode> Guest: You must not have.  They have beta Linux drivers on their website
<peacemaker> yes amule is not a torrent software but i can't connect it to network
<simplyviven> hey help me
<C_Kode> Guest: http://www.killernic.com/Support/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=view&parentcategoryid=2&pcid=0&nav=0
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Jenny9
<ubotu> Jenny9: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pookemax> /dev/hda1   *           1        3206    25752163+  17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<PriceChild> simplyviven, Please either ask a question or leave the channel.
<Jenny9> okej I see
<insomniac190> dr_willis: yeah the hda1 hda2 etc...i want to rename one of them
<Jenny9> nobody here would be able to help me then I guess
<simplyviven> hey tell me how to install ati 9100 igp drivers
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Neillithan> hi. i'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop.  i am making the partitions prior to installing ubuntu.  I need one partition for Ubuntu, 1 for a swap, and 1 for the grub boot loader, correct?
<Agony> Alright. So I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 7.04 from 6.10, and now my sound refuses to work (it did before). I now get the error "Could not open resource for writing." whenever I attempt to play sound. By the way, my soundcard is apparently an ATI SB450.
<Xyhthyx> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PriceChild> !pm | simplyviven
<ubotu> simplyviven: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<IdleOne> !sound | Agony
<pookemax> it correct and make sure it is not from powerquest...
<ubotu> Agony: please see above
<C_Kode> Wow, Ubuntu is supposed to be a very friendly Desktop system, yet there are some very nazish users in this channel.
<LjL> Neillithan: no, you don't need a partition for the boot loader
<PriceChild> C_Kode, if you find anyone breaking the CoC please poke an op.
<Guest88856> Is there any way to get an X-Fi sound card working under linux?
<pgquiles> how can I clone the MAC of an ethernet device? I tried to add "mac xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx" under the "iface eth0 inet dhcp" line but it does not work
<simplyviven> arey i'm getiting disconnected
<Neillithan> ljl, can I make life simple by eliminating the need for the swap partition?
<Agony> ALSA is selected, and the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound didn't help.
<LjL> Neillithan: i'd recommend against it, but it's possible (although i don't know if the GUI installer lets you, but it probably does)
<ironfroggy> can anyone tell me what i need to cross-compile targetting windows?
<simplyviven> can anybody pm me plz
<Neillithan> ljl: okay. should i make them primary patitions, logical, or does it matter?
<LjL> Neillithan: you won't be able to use hibernation, however, and you'll have to be very careful not to go out of memory
<Guest88856> Is there anyway to get a Creative X-Fi sound card working under linux?
<PriceChild> Guest88856, not supported yet afaik
<LjL> Neillithan: primaries are fine, unless you plan to have more than 4 partitions in total
<Enverex|LT> Guest88856, At the moment? No. Creative just canceled their drivers too so probably not for some time
<along78> bXi: need to add in /etc/resolv.conf
<pookemax> </dev/hda1   *           1        3206    25752163+  17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<pookemax> > how to unhide ntfs?
<Neillithan> ljl: i have a windows partition (primary), documents partition (ntfs primary), and a type 88 partiton but i don't know what that is.
<emarkd> can anyone help me config the media buttons on my keyboard in edgy?
<vox754> LjL, did you manage to set the two network interfaces as you wanted, the PCI and onboard? I found some info that you may need to set up some rules in udev config files.
<insomniac190> !rename partition
<LjL> Neillithan: given you said it's a laptop, my guess would be that it's the "hidden" partition that can be used to restore Windows
<dr_willis> pookemax,  gparted should be able to 'unhide' it.
<Neillithan> ljl: affirmative
<Hadron> ironfroggy: try this for a start http://www.wxwidgets.org/docs/technote/crosscmp.htm
<dr_willis> Neillithan,  you want to be very veyr very carefull with those.
<Neillithan> ljl: okay so... will I need to convert any of these to logical? seeing as.. i will result with 5 partitions.
<LjL> Neillithan: so, you lack one "slot" for having both root and swap. make an extended partition
<pookemax> then tell me command for installation. i ve try burn to cd the livecd gparted but still cant works
<ironfroggy> Hadron: i saw that but i dont understand the references to mingw
<insomniac190> Is there a command to rename hda1 etc?
<ironfroggy> i thought that was for compiling ON windows
<LjL> Neillithan: no well, if you want to leave your existing partitions as untouched as possible, just make an extended partition and put two logical ones inside it - one for root and one for swap
<LjL> Neillithan: (and one for /home, if you want)
<dr_willis> insomniac190,  rename it to what?
<insomniac190> im storing my music on 1 partition so i wanted to rename it music
<Neillithan> ljl: the problem with the /home is, I am limited on harddrive space.. i was going to try and utilize an NTFS partition from within linux..
<dr_willis> insomniac190,  you may want to clarify what the problem. sounds tome like you may be trying the wrong aproach.
<Neillithan> ljl: the NTFS would also be the /home, if that's possible.
<LjL> Neillithan: you can't have /home on an NTFS partition. but if you just mean you'll use your NTFS for documents, while having /home in your root partition, then ok...
<dr_willis> insomniac190,  just mount it to a /media/music mount point woiuld be one way.. if its ext3 you can set the partition label.
<cox377_> can anyone recommend an program for joining avi files together?
<platman> insomniac190:  you can choose the mountpoint for the partition, so that it's in a folder named "Music"
<Neillithan> ljl: will it still have read and write access? (the ntfs partition)
<insomniac190> dr_willis:  thanks, i'll give that a try
<PriceChild> !away < |-David-|
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about away < - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !away > |-David-|
<LjL> Neillithan: yes and no. not by default - you'll have to install something called ntfs-3g to write to it. and that's still not completely stable. if you really care about the NTFS partition and want to avoid any chance of data corruptions as much as possible - then don't write to it from Linux
<platman> insomniac190:  4get it willis beat me to it
<Neillithan> ljl: bummer.
<Neillithan> ljl: well.. what size of the root partition do you suggest since I will not have a /home partition?
<LjL> Neillithan, i cannot suggest anything aside from "as big as possible"... 3 gig is slightly more than the bare minimum
<Neillithan> ljl: allright then, 5-15 gigs... i will figure it out :) thanks for your help :)
<LjL> Neillithan: remember you can also write to ext3 from windows, using third-party software (though that's probably not any safer than writing to NTFS from linux)
<pookemax> anybody have an idea why the live cd gparted that ive burn cant works?
<dr_willis> pookemax,  bad download, not burnt right... define 'cant works'
<Neillithan> ljl: how big should the swap partition be?
<malcome> what is new ubuntu called? the one after fiesty
<dr_willis> Neillithan,  depends on your ram size
<randomwalker> malcome: gutsy gibbon
<LjL> Neillithan: at least as big as your RAM. how much RAM?
<pookemax> dr willis - is it now ways of booting cd?
<mc44> !gutsy | malcome
<ubotu> malcome: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<behdad_> Hello , whenever i want to install a new package ,synaptic says there are unresorvable dependencies make sure all required repositories are added and when i search for the unresorvable packege it is exist , is there anybody kows what is wrong with my package manager ? thanks
<vox754> pookemax, use Knoppix CD!     Most probably is that you didn't burn the ISO correctly.
<raw-bin> Greets. I want to attempt backporting the post 2.6.20 kernels. Is there a repository where the Ubuntu patches that went into the default Feisty kernel are present ?
<pookemax> dr willis - is it normal ways of booting cd?
<Neillithan> ljl: 448 MB of ram
<C_Kode> Neillthan: Well, depends on how much ram you have.  2X your ram, but if you have 2GB of ram, 1Gb is good
<dr_willis> pookemax,  you need to clarify the problem.  you downloaded the .iso file - how did you burn it?
<malcome> mc44 randomwalker thankyou
<LjL> Neillithan: i'd make it 1 gig, but you can do with less if you really have to
<AmyRose> Is there a gtkrc setting to change the icons used in GTK apps? I'm in KDE
<pookemax> ive extract the iso then burn the extracted files on cd? is that the correct way dr?
<AmyRose> and nobody in #kubuntu had an answer
<dr_willis> pookemax,  'extract the iso' - thats the problem.
<LjL> pookemax: ehm, no.
<insomniac190> dr_willis: i changed the mount point under the volume tab of the partition.  But when I try to unmount it, it says cannot unmount volume, mount disagrees with fstab
<dr_willis> pookemax,  use a tool that burns iso files. like 'burn at once'
<cox377_> avi joiner
<LjL> pookemax: an ISO is a byte-for-byte image for a CD. you need to burn *the ISO*, not the files it contains
<cox377_> !avi joiner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avi joiner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !burniso > pookemax    (pookemax, see the private message from Ubotu)
<emarkd> can anyone help me config the media buttons on my keyboard in edgy?  I need to change their function from the commandline.  Anybody got any ideas?
<raw-bin> Anyone ?
<dr_willis> insomniac190,  and its correct. :) ya should of unmounted it first.
<peacemaker> thank you
<insomniac190> dr_willis: so unmount it first, change the settings, and them mount it?
<xjdriver69> exit
<Neillithan> ljl: okay i have it worked like this
<vox754> !prefix > pookemax
<Elko> Hi, I was wondering if it's possible to 'remember' the last used username when login in in ubuntu.
<dr_willis> insomniac190,  somting like that. It may be worth wile to read a few docs on how linux mounts drives and the use of the fstab file.
<vox754> !tab > pookemax
<malcome> when is kde 4 out
<dr_willis> Elko,  kdm and gdm have that feature. i belove.
<Elko> dr_willis: I use gdm, but can't find that option
<Neillithan> ljl: c: 15gb primary, e: docs ntfs 64gb primary, linux logical 13 GB linux swap 1 GB, and type 88 251 MB primary
<calvarez> OT: anybody familiar with AMD 939 and AM2 sockets?
<dr_willis> Elko,  on my laptop it puts in the last logged in username.. of course thats also the ONLY username on the machine. :)
<fanch59> hi folks
<pookemax> any default burner within ubuntu for iso burning?
<dr_willis> Elko,  you may need tomanually edit the gdm config file.
<dr_willis> pookemax,  i use k3b normally
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> To the person who helped me get ubuntu up and installed"thanks" very much for taking the time to help a nooby like me:)
<insomniac190> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<behdad_> My packege manager doesnt install dependencies packages , how can i fix it ?
<emarkd> pookemax:  you can burn from nautilus
<insomniac190> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Neillithan> ljl: sorry if that was confusing.  im' sure it will work fine
<fanch59> I'm looking for support to solve a wireless connection problem using wpa on ubuntu... anyone can help ?
<emarkd> pookemax:  at least, you can burn isos from nautilus
<LjL> Neillithan: i think that's what you meant, but note that *both* the linux(root) and the linux(swap) partition must be logical
<Neillithan> ljl: yup. they are logical.  you said they must be extended... i dunno how to verify if they are extended.
<dr_willis> LjL,  huh? i always use pimary partitions.. oh  - inside an extended they have to be logical of course. :)
<LjL> Neillithan: they must not be extended
<LjL> Neillithan: you need to have *one* extended partition that *contains* two logical partitions
<dr_willis> extemded partitions Just 'hold' logical partitions. :) yea.. thats it..
<LjL> Neillithan: an "extended partition" is just a contained for logical partitions
<gmvagb> dfgd
<dr_willis> The things you learn using Linux. :)
<LjL> dr_willis: yes, that's what i was saying. he can't use primaries, since he'd end up with 5
<LjL> dr_willis: well actually that goes for Windows as well..
<gmvagb> h
<pookemax> how bout using the default burner
<steel_lady> Hi, I have complicated installation problem and I need help please!
<Neillithan> ljl, are you familiar with norton partition magic?
<dr_willis> iad to explain this to a guy at work the other day. had to draw him several pictures.
<LjL> gmvagb: test successful. now what's your support question?
<Enverex|LT> Does anyone here have, or have access to a Dell Inspiron 6400?
<LjL> Neillithan: no, and i haven't heard well of it at all. i suggest GParted.
<steel_lady> Averex, I do
<LjL> !gparted | Neillithan
<ubotu> Neillithan: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<steel_lady> Enverex
<Enverex|LT> steel_lady, Do you have an X1400 in it? (ATi GPU)
<Neillithan> ljl, I will keep that in mind. for the moment, i am using windows to partition
<steel_lady> Enverex, I am stupid, so tell me where and how should I look for it?
<fanch59> errrrrr... nobody can help with my wireless connection then ?
<Neillithan> ljl, here is how it works.
<vox754> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> Neillithan: make sure you have backups before doing things such as resizing partitions (whether you're using PM or GParted)
<behdad_> fanch59: what is your wifi problem ?
<mc44> steel_lady: what is your problem?
<fanch59> i've already read tons of wikis on wireless...
<Enverex|LT> steel_lady, erm... can you pastebin the output of "lspci" please?
<emarkd> can anyone help me config the media buttons on my keyboard in edgy?  I need to change their function from the commandline.  Anybody got any ideas?
<Neillithan> ljl, c is primary, e is primary, linux is logical, swap is logical. linux and swap are encased in the "extended" blue bubble thing
<gil> what is the fix for this TLS problem in aMSN?
<fanch59> my problem is tha tmy landlord protects his network with a wpa key
<LjL> Neillithan: yes that's correct
<Neillithan> ljl: allright then, all is well!
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> how can i change grubs os boot order?
<Neillithan> ljl: and yes, i have made backups of all important data.
<behdad_> fanch59: ok , then ?
<fanch59> and network manager doesn't have wpa in the list of possible encryption
<LjL> Neillithan: just make sure when you install Ubuntu not to mix up partition numbers...
<fanch59> so i've installed wpa_supplicant
<steel_lady> enverex, what is the link to pastebin?
<platman> NEWUBUNTUUSER281:  you have to modify the grub menu.lst
<Neillithan> ljl: i will be relying on partition sizes, not numbers
<LjL> Neillithan: best to take note of the sizes, and then make sure they match when you install, rather than guess the numbers
<LjL> right
<Enverex|LT> steel_lady, pastebin.ca
<Neillithan> ljl, indeed!
<fanch59> i've tryed to configure it as well as /etc/network/interfaces
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> platman i tried to edit the list but it pulls up a blank in terminal
<gil> anyone? How can i get aMSN to pick up the TLS lib. I have it installed but it wont pick up
<fanch59> but i'm still not able to connect to network
<Neillithan> ljl: well, one thing i have not backed up is the type 88 restore partition.
<steel_lady> mc44: I have to install wip that needs to have installed pgplot well before and it seems that somebody did something bad about pgplot installation through synaptic
<platman> use gedit to modify it. you must have root permission to open it
<Neillithan> ljl: i do have a restore disk that came with the laptop, will the disk be sufficient by itself?
<LjL> Neillithan: if you're not going to resize it (and you shouldn't), that shouldn't be a *huge* concern.
<behdad_> fanch59: wait
<Wagner-> question: i have two HDs in the computer, each was partitioned into multiple partitions under windows; i installed feisty fawn as dual boot; how can i tell which HD (primary or secondary) feisty fawn installed itself on (shrinking one of the windoze partitions)
<LjL> Neillithan: i have no idea honestly. probably not, or they wouldn't have put that partition there ;)
<fanch59> i'm very new in linuw (less than 1 week)
<Neillithan> ljl gay!
<MEL> hi, I'm new. How do you ask a question here?
<CheshireViking> !ask | MEL
<ubotu> MEL: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> MEL: use your keyboard
<Neillithan> ljl: well, that sucks hard!
<LjL> Neillithan, language please...
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> how do i gain root permission?
<Neillithan> ljl: ooops! sorry
<behdad_> fanch59: have you ever tried iw.. commands ?
<MEL> OK...vmserver
<platman> NEWUBUNTUUSER281:  use "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<steel_lady> Enverex http://pastebin.ca/487521
<behdad_> fanch59: like iwconfig ?
<fanch59> heu....
<LjL> !root > NEWUBUNTUUSER281    (NEWUBUNTUUSER281, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Neillithan> ljl: so.. how would i backup the partition?
<fanch59> i've tried some
<Dekkard> arent we supposed to use gksudo with gui apps?
<platman> NEWUBUNTUUSER281:  sudo gives you admin/root priviledges
<Agony> OK, I've tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting  - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<fanch59> but cannot find support to analyse the results...
<LjL> Neillithan: partimage, or something.
<MEL> having trouble getting vmserver to work...Any ideas?
<Wagner-> anybody catch my question?
<Agony> None of those have helped.
<Neillithan> ljl: is that a windows app?
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> ok it says password
<LjL> Neillithan: no
<behdad_> fanch59: # man iwconfig , with this command see manual for iwconfig
<steel_lady> mc44 are you with me?
<ales> hi
<platman> type in your password when you login
<LjL> Neillithan: i'm not a windows user, i hardly know anything about what windows apps are available
<luisgmarine> Hello, is it better to have seperate mount partitions for / and /home?
<mc44> steel_lady: what error do you get?
<Neillithan> ljl: i see.  well.. i'm taking a huge chance here. lol  I think i'm just gonna wing it!
<MEL> too fast for me...Anyone know how to get vmserver to work?
<LjL> Neillithan: keep in mind that gparted, partimage and friends are all things that you can (temporarily, of course) install while on the Ubuntu live CD.
<fanch59> behdad, can we talk in private message please ? (i'm french and find it hard to follow the conversation in the chatroom)
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> ok platman for the first time it opened
<vox754> !repeat > MEL
<Dekkard> the theory is that haveing seperate home and root partitions makes it easier to upgrade the os... some dont some do.. your milage will vary
<behdad_> fanch59: yes sure
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> now look for the number of the line?
<Neillithan> ljl: i am wanting to install ubuntu 7.04... and i did not see a live cd available for that.
<fanch59> thanks
<LjL> Neillithan: uh?
<steel_lady> mc44, I install pgplot and it is supposed to install fortran and C compiles together with it and then compile libraries but after I install it through synaptic, it looks perfect untill I see that actually didn't put compilers nor compiled
<vox754> !install
<boggystudios> how do I add a program to my /etc/init.d so I can then run update-rc ?
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<LjL> Neillithan: the standard, so-called "Desktop CD", the one you get right from www.ubuntu.com, *is* a live CD
<bluesign_> what is the easiest way to stream an avi over internet with vlc?
<Neillithan> ljl: no kiddin
<Agony> Does anyone have any *other* ideas for getting my sound to work?
<platman> NEWUBUNTUUSER281:  just copy and paste it so that the entry you want to be first, is the first entry
<MEL> !setup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Neillithan> ljl: i guess i "do" have the live cd afterall. haha
<CheshireViking> luisgmarine, if you have a seperate partition for /home, if you have to reinstall, the info/data in /home wouldn't get deleted
<LjL> !live | Neillithan
<ubotu> Neillithan: Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<mc44> steel_lady: hmm, I dont know then, sorry
<LjL> Neillithan: (where "dapper" means "dapper and following versions", of course)
<eggstain> hey all
<steel_lady> please, is there somebody who colud help me?
<eggstain> i deleted my /usr/share/pixmaps dir - is there any quick way of fixinf this
<rambo3> no
<Neillithan> ljl: allright so... i will commence with the partition resizing, and then boot up on the live cd and install via ubuntu.
<luisgmarine> CheshireViking: so its recommended that you have a seperate / and /home?
<luisgmarine> easier for upgrades right?
<platman> eggstain:  you can get anyone to just send you a copy of theirs
<MEL> how do I find someone who can help me?
<LjL> luisgmarine: i wouldn't go as far as saying it's "recommended"... but it's hardly a bad idea ;)
<Enverex> steel_lady, Ok thanks, you're kinda lacking the key thing I need though, nevermind.
<Enverex> Does anyone here have, or have access to a Dell Inspiron 6400?
<rullie> MEL, you type the question here and expect someone to answer you
<eggstain> platman, interested in sending yours
<underfire> I have dual-boot setup: Ubuntu and XP Pro. After I boot to XP (then shutdown), GRUB won't load. I have to repair the MBR with grub-install (from the Ubuntu Live CD) in order to get the system to boot. Any ideas for a permanent solution?
<Linoob> TMC
<MEL> OK...I expect that someone will help me set up Vmserver in Fiesty.
<platman> eggstain:  i am not interested in registering for pm's. I was hoping someone here would step up
<CheshireViking> luisgmarine, i don't know whether its recommended, I've just learned from experience & I make sure a setup up a seperate parition for /home now
<steel_lady> Enverex, can you tell me what is that thing and what does it serve for?
<luisgmarine> haha that's all I needed
<rambo3> eggstain, you could try reinstalling some gnome packe that has pixmaps . search apt for gnome pixmap
<C_Kode> MEL: Compile problems?
<Enverex> steel_lady, I need to find someone with the ATi X1300 or X1400 cards built in, I need to know if you can switch from the onboard to the discreet card via the BIOS
<MEL> Nope. I believe it's a Fiesty issue.
<platman> eggstain:  give me a moment. i'm going to tar the file so i can send you the folder
<steel_lady> enverex, are those graphic cards'
<eggstain> platman, great thanks
<C_Kode> Ahh.  Not sure.  I use CentOS for my VMWare servers
<emarkd> can anyone help me config the media buttons on my keyboard in edgy?  I need to change their function from the commandline.  Anybody got any ideas?
<Linoob> My son's computer is dual boot, windows and linux. The other day the linux partion upgraded to Fiesty Fawn. In the process it wrecked the Grub files menu.lst file and now it won't boot to windows.. does anyone have the line(s) from the menu.lst file that I can type back into the file to get the Window boot ability back ?
<luisgmarine> CheshireViking: I have a 160 GB hdd, 50 GB are going to my torrents/music, and then the rest is for Ubuntu, so that 110GB, what would you recommend I break those up into?  Like how much for /home and how much for / ?
<MEL> Worked well in Edgy...Now wont work
<steel_lady> enverex if you need something specific of drivers or something, you can find it through the dell page for sure
<[tpm] > MEL, check out this: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/server.html
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> ok do i copy and paste # also?
<Enverex> steel_lady, No... I need specific information that only someone with one of these laptops with those cards in could answer.
<MEL> Okay. Going there. Thanks.
<Hadron> emarkd: which kbd? Most just work.
<Enverex> steel_lady, and I'm pretty sure Dell wouldn't have Linux drivers on their site anyway, not that I need them
<C_Kode> Linoob: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html
<emarkd> hadron:  yeah, it works fine but i have two audio cards and need to switch which card the volume buttons control...
<Greg__> hello
<Hadron> Enverex: the drivers would have no impact on BIOS card selection. None.
<Linoob> thanks I'll go check that out !
<platman> eggstain:  did you get the file?
<Enverex> Hadron, ... I never said they would
<rockzman> Does anyone know how to log on a windows domain using ubuntu?
<vox754> luisgmarine, 15 GB for / are more than enough, the rest may go to /home or to other partitions like /mystuff /Ddata you can create new partitions and experiment
<steel_lady> Enverex, I am sorry. Right now I am desperate myself because noone offers to help me and I tried everything I could alone
<CheshireViking> luisgmarine, maybe 15-20gb for /home, say 1gb for /swap and the rest for /home, a basic ubuntu install only takes about 3gb, so the 15-20gb for /home is probably over the top
<coolbeans> Hi all.  How would I burn files to a DVD-RW from the command line in Dapper?
<platman> rockzman:  you have to set up samba to do this
<MEL> tpm...used your link earlier for Edgy...Doesn't seem to work for Fiesty
<luisgmarine> CheshireViking: you mean for /?
<eggstain> platman, I didnt see anything happen
<someothernick> MEL: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<MEL> The forums leave the question open.
<luisgmarine> 1024 MB = 1GB right?
<arn_> hi, is there any better IDE for gcc which support auto complete while developing? I am using Ubuntu 6.1
<Hadron> Enverex: soory was steel_lady
<CheshireViking> luisgmarine, sorry, yes i did mean "/"
<platman> do you know how to receive a file via irc? if you dont just pm me your email address and i can email it to you
<rockzman> platman can you help me ?
<mungos> First thing to do is make a programme table that XINE can use. This will be called channels.conf and should normally be created in ~/.xine/. Included in DVB-Utils is a tool called scan that will create this file for you. IIRC scan works like this but better check the help before you try! UPDATE: I checked and this is actually how to do it: You need the initialization data so scan knows which frequencies to scan. This initialization data ca
<mungos> n be downloaded at linuxtv.org. They are included in the dvb apps and have listings for DVB-C, DVB-S and DVB-T. No need to compile the proggies as we have already installed them with apt-get but these initialization files are very important to make a channels.conf. Execute this command in the directory with the initialization files (I put them in /usr/bin/dvb)
<mungos> scan -o zap path/to/initialization > /path/to/channels.conf
<usser> arn_ i use kdevelop but thats for kde
<mungos> who can hel me how to create that
<Greg__> does anyone know how to bypass file check on startup???
<Hadron> arn_: there are several. Most are rubbish. I use emacs + cedet but its incomplete, hard to get working and buggy. Try anjuta. About the best of the lot (which I dont use because its java) is eclipse with the CDT plugin.
<platman> rockzman:  i dont have any windows computers so i dont know how to set samba up unfortunately. i use only linux
<Hadron> usser: kdevelop can be used for gnome too. or anything.
<platman> eggstain:  do you know how to receive a file via irc? if you dont just pm me your email address and i can email it to you
<rockzman> platman but u said it is possible to login on a linux workstation using ur windows server login and password through samba?
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> Platman: can i send you my text file and you edit my boot order then i save over ?
<Knoeki> how do I change permissions on a HDD if the HDD is currently owned by root?
<Hadron> arn_: things to google : cedet, semantic, etags, ebrowse, cscope, lxr
<usser> Hadron yea i know
<srbaker> folks
<srbaker> what do i use for scanners these days?  still SANE?
<Hadron> usser: then why say the opposite?
<arn_> Hadron, What did you mean by that?
<Greg__> please tell me how
<Wayne1> Can anyone refer me to some link's that would be helpful for a new person to linux ubuntu ???
<steel_lady> Heeeelp! I am going to comit suicide!!!!
<CheshireViking> rockzman, have a look at this, it explains how to use a linux machine to mount & access a windows server drive http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount_network_folders_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<usser> Hadron some people prefer clean gnome installation
<Hadron> arn_: mean by what?
<mc44> Wayne1: what do you want help on?
<MEL> Hi another question...Anyone know how to set up Vnc4server in Fiesty?
<SlimeyPete> Knoeki: the HDD isn't owned by root. The directory it is mounted into is. You can use chmod to change the permissions for the directory.
<Hadron> usser: aha. I see. Yes, me too :)
<arn_> arn_: things to google : cedet, semantic, etags, ebrowse, cscope, lxr
<SlimeyPete> steel_lady: you want the Samaritans, not #ubuntu...
<platman> rockzman:  it is possible.
<Wayne1> mc44: Anything nothing in particular ; i'm willing to learn anything that's thrown at me.
<Hadron> arn_: come on. You don't understand what I mean by "things to google"?
<platman> NEWUBUNTUUSER281:  use pastebin to paste your text in menu.lst
<LjL> Wayne1: then keep a close watch on this channel :P
<Knoeki> SlimeyPete: the HDD *IS* owned by root (it's not the primary HDD)
<Wayne1>   LjL ; Thank you.
<Hadron> arn_: go to goole and search for those things.
<Enverex> steel_lady, What exactly was your problem?
<steel_lady> SlimeyPete, I want Ubuntu that works! Somebody did the bad thing in this distribution
<SlimeyPete> Knoeki: do you mean that the device is owned by root? In which case I'm not sure how you can change it, or why you'd want to....
<arn_> Hadron, personal jargon might not be familiar with people
<centrodia> hola
<MEL> Hi again...Can you help me install vnc in Fiesty.
<Greg__> ubuntu wont boot, gets stuck with file sys check....please help!
<platman> rockzman:  http://samba.netfirms.com/
<Knoeki> SlimeyPete: I want to change it so I can edit a file.
<centrodia> habla alquien en espaol
<PriceChild> !es | centrodia
<ubotu> centrodia: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Hadron> arn_: "things to google" us not "personal jargon". You might be more productive to acknowledge the previous list I gave.
<MEL> vnc or vpn?
<IntuitiveNipple> lo siento, no habla mucho espaol
<centrodia> hola
<Guest88856> Hello.
<steel_lady> Enverex, as I said somebody did something bad, so when you install pgplot through synaptic or manually, it doesn't pull dependencies nor compilers nor comiles and installs properly. and when I look for components I run into a wall. and all that I need to install another program that should be in repository but it is not!
<Guest88856> I have just arrived here.
<Guest88856> From..
<Guest88856> THE FUTURE
<Guest88856> In the future
<MEL> do you know how to set up vnc in Fiesty?
<arn_> Hadron, I appreciate your suggestions, but i am little bit surprised seeing you, my not knowing your jargon
<Guest88856> We use OpenBSD.
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Guest88856
<ubotu> Guest88856: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SlimeyPete> Knoeki: so just mount it. As long as you mount it into a directory which is set to allow you to edit, you should be able to edit the file.
<centrodia> hello
<MEL> !vnc?
<Hadron> arn :if you dont know "google" then there are other issues :-;
<PriceChild> centrodia, /join #ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vnc? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Guest88856> I am here to discuss the future of ubuntu
<Guest88856> and how it fails in the future.
<MEL> thanks
<PriceChild> Guest88856, that is offtopic.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Hadron> Guest88856: trolling is not funny here. Go to comp.os.linux.advocacy with the other wierdos.
<eggstain> platman, you get me email?
<C_Kode> MEL: Is the vncuser installed?
<C_Kode> er vncserver
<MEL> won't install correctly.  can't get localhost
<MEL> to work
<platman> eggstain:  nope. you have to register to be able to send pm's
<Tailsfan> Hello, My nm-applet keeps on disappearing, Is they're a way to get it back and keep it back
<C_Kode> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Remote_Desktop_Sharing.2FDuplication_via_VNC
<lix> what's the best app i can use to shape outgoing/incoming TCP traffic? (different daytime/nighttime values)
<MEL> c-kode: I tried to follow the forums...but no go
<C_Kode> ubuntuguide.org is your friend
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> :( scared to modify might mess up my boot. I don't know what i am doing
<platman> eggstain:   if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<Tailsfan> Please, I need help with this, it get s to be a real pa\in
<MEL> thanks c_kode. I'll give it a look.
<insomniac190> shoot dr_willis left, i wanted to thank him
<Enverex> steel_lady, Erm, you shouldn't need to compile stuff, that's why it's in precompiled packages
<Enverex> steel_lady, What version of Ubuntu?
<steel_lady> Enverex, I think I have Edgy
<Hadron> steel_lady: open a ternminal and type "uname -r" at the prompt
<Tom47> NEWUBUNTUUSER281: we have  all been there its part of the learning curve .... its a bit like omelettes you can't get there without breaking eggs ....
<fanch59> is it possible not to see all channel notices when using gaim ?
<steel_lady> Hadron 2.6.17-11-386
<devilsreject> what up all
<vox754> !version | Hadron steel_lady
<ubotu> Hadron steel_lady: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> lol thanks tom47
<Enverex> steel_lady, Right, so does it not work when you go into synaptic and tell it to install that package?
<randomwalker> Tailsfan: i think its a known problem, it sometimes does tht to me too
<devilsreject> i didn't come up with any program that decompresses rar files in sympnatic package manager
<insomniac190> is there an fstab command to make a volume hidden but still mounted?
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> i was also looking at the registry for this irc and i don't understand how to
<devilsreject> can somebody help me im just trying to extract files from an rar
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> boy i got a lot to learn
<devilsreject> i have wine installed if that is needed
<LjL> !rar > devilsreject    (devilsreject, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Tailsfan> I mean I'm connected, but the icon keeps on disappearing and I don't know if it'll disconnect on me or not
<malkadi> dear all pls i need help with a fujitsu siemens amilo pro v 2085 and the wifi isn't working on feist, can some1 helo?
<LjL> devilsreject: you need "unrar" from multiverse, or "unrar-free" from universe (but the latter will only work for some files)
<orbin> insomniac190: hidden?
<mungos> techni star skystar 2 & ubuntu how to install?
<steel_lady> Enverex, it 'works' but after that when I go to install the next thing, libraries that I am supposed to have, I son't
<devilsreject> /home/devilsreject/Desktop/mp3/Sublime - 1996 - Sublime/Sublime - Sublime - 01 - Garden Grove.mp3
<devilsreject> /home/devilsreject/Desktop/mp3/Sublime - 1996 - Sublime/Sublime - Sublime - 02 - What I Got.mp3
<devilsreject> /home/devilsreject/Desktop/mp3/Sublime - 1996 - Sublime/Sublime - Sublime - 03 - Wrong Way.mp3
<devilsreject> /home/devilsreject/Desktop/mp3/Sublime - 1996 - Sublime/Sublime - Sublime - 04 - Same In The End.mp3
<devilsreject> /home/devilsreject/Desktop/mp3/Sublime - 1996 - Sublime/Sublime - Sublime - 05 - April 29, 1992 (Miami).mp3
<devilsreject> /home/devilsreject/Desktop/mp3/Sublime - 1996 - Sublime/Sublime - Sublime - 06 - Santeria.mp3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<devilsreject> /home/devilsreject/Desktop/mp3/Sublime - 1996 - Sublime/Sublime - Sublime - 07 - Seed.mp3
<devilsreject> /home/devilsreject/Desktop/mp3/Sublime - 1996 - Sublime/Sublime - Sublime - 08 - Jailhouse.mp3
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mungos> techni star skystar 2 & ubuntu how to install?
<insomniac190> orbin: yeah I have my windows partition viewable on my desktop, but i don't want it there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<insomniac190> orbin: i didnt know if i could put a mount option in fstab like hidden so it wont show up on desktop
<fanch59> sorry, i'm still looking for help regarding my wireless connection using wpa key...
<Paddy_EIRE> Could someone please help me network my home tower pc running winxp wired to a wireless hub/router thats then wired to my isp's ethernet router, I have a further 2 laptops running feisty both wireless and I want to access files and folders on each machine.. there is also a printer connected to the tower that I would like to have access to from both laptops
<orbin> insomniac190: do you want to keep other partitions visible?
<rambo3> whats the name of that gnome starter bar that works with beryl
<insomniac190> orbin: yes
<platman> rambo3:  AWM
<orbin> insomniac190: ah, can't help you then.  i only know how to hide all of 'em.
<emarkd> rambo:  kibadock
<platman> rambo3: Avant Window Manager to be precise
<insomniac190> orbin: okay, thanks anyway
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> i realy like beryl
<jhaig> Paddy_EIRE: Between the two Linux machines, you can set up NFS to access folders.  To include the Windows PC, you will need Samba.
<vox754> insomniac190, most probably the partition is mounted on /media which creates a link in the desktop and on places, you just need to create a directory, say /disks/stuff and mount the partition there.
<Paddy_EIRE> jhaig, i have no idea how to do this
<Enverex> steel_lady, Are they key to running it or optional extras?
<malkadi> dear all pls i need help with a fujitsu siemens amilo pro v 2085 and the wifi isn't working on feisty, can some1 hel?
<mungos> techni star skystar 2 & ubuntu how to install?
<insomniac190> vox754: i'll give it a try
<rambo3> platman, thanks i 'll try that one , but that was not the one i was thinking of
* fanch59 is getting mad with his wireless connection
<malkadi> dear all pls i need help with a fujitsu siemens amilo pro v 2085 and the wifi isn't working on feisty, can some1 help?
<Tailsfan> !ubotu nm-applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhaig> Paddy_EIRE: I'm afraid I haven't set up Samba on Ubuntu.  Maybe someone else can help.
<fanch59> anyone could help me going through my config to identify teh problem ?
<vox754> insomniac190, you could for example hide the partition under several directories so only you know where is it.
<orbin> malkadi: ... is that a laptop?
<sdf> can i install microsoft power point in linux??
<steel_lady> Enverex, they are the very thing to run the other thing
<usser> sdf: power point 97
<sdf> i mean can io install windows program in linux?
<jhaig> Paddy_EIRE: This might give you some information: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=5&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FSettingUpSamba&ei=H3xIRpb2MKDoQL65pIAG&usg=AFrqEzfsfzi_GrOde9tjbUiLCSjhaZgdeg&sig2=ttIUyJmhmRl7adlYdgWpqg
<Falstius> what is a wysiwig so simple my parents can use it for basic sites?
<Dr_willis> sdf,  wine can run some windows programs
<usser> sdf yes u can some of windows programs
<SlimeyPete> sdf: some Windows programs, yes. You can use WINE to run some Windows programs (but not all of them)
<insomniac190> vox754: i don't need all that, only one using this computer
<Paddy_EIRE> jhaig, how about nfs??
<steel_lady> Enverex, I think that somebody did sbad ab because it does not do what it says in its descriptionout it in the packageomething principally
<sdf> powerpoint 200?
<jhaig> Paddy_EIRE: Erm, try this one instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<insomniac190> vox754: could i mount it to the mnt directory or would that display it on my desktop?
<m1r> WLAN problem gtkwifi cant resolve DHCP from AP
<sdf> powerpoint 2003>>>?
<sdf> can i install it?
<steel_lady> Enverex, my keyboard is joking with me. So, something is wrong about that package and they should correct it
<Tailsfan> Anyone know if they'll be a thing that support Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection for Ubuntu?
<orbin> Falstius: i assume you meant to put "website creator" after wysiwyg.  try nvu.
<Enverex> steel_lady, So file a bug
<vox754> insomniac190, you could mount it everywhere, but I think only media creates the link. Try it, then tell me. I, for example, use a generic /Z directory to mount various partitions that I seldom use.
<usser> sdf unlikely
<usser> sdf why do u need it anyway
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> :( platman can you guid me through registering?
<emarkd> hadron:  yeah, it works fine but i have two audio cards and need to switch which card the volume buttons control...
<usser> sdf openoffice works great
<emarkd> sorry.  im an idiot
<emarkd> hadron:  yeah, it works fine but i have two audio cards and need to switch which card the volume buttons control...
<emarkd> can anyone help me config the media buttons on my keyboard in edgy?  I need to change their function from the commandline.  Anybody got any ideas?
<sdf> my little sister will have exam in her school the day after
<SlimeyPete> sdf: check out appdb.winehq.com for a list of programs which will run (note: they won't all run perfectly)
<Falstius> orbin: there are other kinds?  I don't know much about them, I just type out basic html the few times every few years I need to.  Thanks.
<m1r> gtkwifi cant get dhcp from AP
<platman> NEWUBUNTUUSER281:  did you follow the instructions in the link? http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> ok, going there now
<randomwalker> usser: openoffice might kinda sorta work for really basic stuff
<neverblue> when i first install postgresql, what DB is created or what username can I login with initially(and the pass) ?
<randomwalker> usser: but for making real presentations it sucks big time
<peacemaker> please how to start azureus after installation?
<jhaig> Paddy_EIRE: There may be a simple way to set it up using the GUI.  Have a look under settings for sharing folders (I'm afraid I don't have Ubuntu booted up at the moment).
<usser> randomwalker hm i heard that impress outdoes powerpoint big time =)
<fanch59> i'm sorry to insist, but i really need help to sort this wifi problem out... i've spent days reading wikis and tutos, and it's still not working. What is more i'm an expat, and without this wireless connection i can't communicate with my friends and family....
<randomwalker> usser: heard? well, i actually use it, and it doesn't come close
<tuna-fish> How can I quickly compress a lot of raw images into jpeg or something?
<usser> randomwalker oh ok lol =)
<neverblue> and is phppgadmin installed properly (in web root), on an install, cause I dont see it there
<jhaig> Paddy_EIRE: I can help you do it by editing configuration files by hand, but there is probably an easier way to do it.
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> ok lol i registered
<orbin> fanch59: what's the issue?
<fanch59> can we talk in pm orbin ?
<dbrewer_rjr> what is the cheapest best raid card for a dapper drake raid 1 setup. We used a 1280 adaptec card, but it was fakeraid and sucked.
<peacemaker> i need your help
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> Platman: i copyed and pasted, says i am registerd now lol
<steel_lady> enverex, to file a bug to whom? It takes days, I need a work to be done :-(
<orbin> peacemaker: hunt for it in the menu or create a new entry for it if it's not there
<fanch59> well...apparently not, so let's do it here.....
<orbin> fanch59: i'd rather keep it in channel so people can chip in if need be
<fruitbag> Hey guys...
<fanch59> ok
<fruitbag> Would it be possible to download and install Ubuntu through ethernet?
<insomniac190> voz754: mounting it to the mnt dir displayed it on the desktop
<platman> NEWUBUNTUUSER281:  i sent you a pm to verify if you registered. send me one back
<fanch59> i'll try my best to be clear and concise
<orbin> fanch59: if you sent me a pm i didn't see it.  you're probably not registered
<fruitbag> ...I want to install Ubuntu through the network rather than using a disk, since my CD-ROM drive is corrupt.
<Enverex> steel_lady, The Ubuntu bugs thing on Launchpad
<fanch59> i'm working on a laptop, which has a mini pci wireless card, which does not get any signal most of teh time
<CheshireViking> !install | fruitbag
<ubotu> fruitbag: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<BleSS> is secure to delete almost users and groups that are built by default? (to configure a server)
<fanch59> it was already the case when i was using windows, so i've got a usb wireless adapter (belkin)
<underfire> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<annimar> hi there
<dbrewer_rjr> what is the cheapest best raid card for a dapper drake raid 1 setup. We used a 1280 adaptec card, but it was fakeraid and sucked
<fanch59> but in network manager, i've got 3 wireless interfaces detected
<Enverex> dbrewer_rjr, Like 300GBP
<fanch59> Ra0 is the one i don't want to use....
<annimar> I was here yesterday, asking for some help with gnome-main-menu
<fanch59> then i've got wmaster0 and wlan0
<annimar> has anybody here working it flawlessly on feisty?
<fanch59> i've tried to configure /network/interfaces using both, but there is no real difference...
<orbin> fanch59: please prepend your messages with my nick so they highlight for me, and try to keep it on one line :)
<fruitbag> Any suggestions here?
<boggystudios> how can I get "/opt/lampp/lampp start" to run every time my computer turns on?
<fruitbag> ...I wanted to install Ubuntu through the network.
<jul1609> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<fanch59> orbin sorry.....
<Dr_willis> boggystudios,  one way is to use the /etc/rc.local script feature
<jul1609> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<SlimeyPete> fruitbag: you might be able to netboot using TFTP and NFS, at a guess.
<dbrewer_rjr> <Enverex>, sata raid
<jul1609> !GProdtpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gprodtpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fanch59> orbin i can't connect to my landlord's wireless wpa network, though i've installed and configured wpa_supplicant
<Neillithan> is there a way I can access the internet in ubuntu, wirelessly?
<boggystudios> Dr_willis: I thought of adding it to the default runlevel of the computer but can't find a tutorial on how to do that
<fruitbag> SlimeyPete: would I need to provide an address?
<CheshireViking> !wifi | Neillithan
<ubotu> Neillithan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SlimeyPete> fruitbag: check out http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install    (I've not tried it myself)
<fruitbag> Thanks
<Dr_willis> boggystudios,   check out the sysv runlevel docs/tutoirials.. or the rc.d scripts for examples.
<dbrewer_rjr> Enverex: can you recommend a raid card for sata that will run raid 1 as a true hardware raid?
<Dr_willis> boggystudios,  ubuntu uses a new style init system also. so you proberly should check the ubuntu docs/himepage/wiki/forums
<SlimeyPete> fruitbag: the problem is, you'll need an existing Linux box to use as the server.
<Elko> Dr_willis: the only thing I can find in gdm.conf is autologin, and google isn't helping either, so I guess it's not possible :(
<fruitbag> Ah...
<fanch59> orbin maybe i need to precise as well that i've installed my card's driver via nsdiwrapper
<fruitbag> I'm currently using Win XP
<Dr_willis> Elko,  im not clear on what you are wanting it to do.
<boggystudios> Dr_willis: ok thanks, I will look there
<Toma-> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<SlimeyPete> fruitbag: I don't think you'll be able to do it then, sorry. Do you have a floppy drive? There's an outside chance that someone's put the net-installer onto floppies, I guess.
<insomniac190> vox754: mounting it to /z/windows also displays the partition.  im gonna eat something and then ill mess wioth this a bit more
<KEvinFK> hello i have a question
<PocketIRC> I get a high pitched sound from my laptop when i charge it..is it dangerous ?
<SlimeyPete> fruitbag: I've not heard of anyone doing it but it used to be available for Debian, which Ubuntu is based on, so you never know...
<orbin> fanch59: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  please paste the output of lsusb, iwconfig, iwlist scan, and the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<dbrewer_rjr> Can anyone recommend a raid card for sata that will run raid 1 as a true hardware raid on dapper?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. a Ubuntu livecd/dvd that boots up a server. that lets the other machines on the lan install ubuntu.. that would be a neat idea
<SlimeyPete> Dr_willis: yeah
<CheshireViking> fruitbag, I think on that link from ubotu, there's instructions on how to install via a usb key, is that something you've thought about?
<Elko> Dr_willis: when the gdm login screen appears, I want the last used username to be printed so I just have to press enter, instead of filling in the username each time. autologin isn't an option, because I /do/ want my machine to be protected by a password
<chirs_need_help> hi, i have a problem... i first installed kubuntu, and now i installed ubuntu. Both show a blackscreen when the loginscreen should appear.
<annimar> KEvinFK: What's up?
<KEvinFK> i am trying to install ubuntu but idk which drive to install it on
<PocketIRC> I get a high pitched sound from my laptop when i charge it..is it dangerous ?
<chirs_need_help> there are some red and yellow stripes
<KEvinFK> i have win xp running on a drive but is divited how do i selec the second one
<vox754> insomniac190, okay, it is strange since I tell you it works for me... Well I'm still using Edgy. Maybe something with the masks or the like...
<annimar> PocketIRC: Do you happen to have a Powerbook?
<Neillithan> I'm trying to connect to my wireless network, and it says "password type:" "wep key (hexadecimal)" I'm pretty sure in the router, it is set to use WPA.. is this a problem?
<randomwalker> Elko: i don't think such a feature is available
<PocketIRC> <annimar> nope..
<Dr_willis> Elko,  hmm.. Mine defaulted to that way with the normal kdm login..
<Dr_willis> i think. :)
<Dr_willis> or ya could make the login screen just show icons of the users
<dbrewer_rjr> I am having raid 1 probs on dapper. Can anyone recommend an inexpensive raid card for sata that will run raid 1 as a true hardware raid on dapper?
<orbin> Neillithan: try using the network manager applet instead.
<fruitbag> CheshireViking: ah...
<fruitbag> From USB, eh?
<fruitbag> That'll do...
<annimar> PocketIRC: I had this problem on my Powerbook, it only happend when I plugged the a/c adapter directly in. Using the extension cord stopped the sound.
<Neillithan> orbin: how would i do that?
<Paddy_EIRE> jhaig, Im finding this a little difficult or overly complicated in comparison to networking win machines
<fruitbag> What link is this?
<CheshireViking> !install | fruitbag
<Elko> Dr_willis, randomwalker: I'll fiddle around some more with this, it must be possible ;)
<ubotu> fruitbag: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<orbin> Neillithan: by default, near the clock, you should see an applet on the panel that looks like two computers
<CheshireViking> fruitbag, i think its from that first link from ubotu
<orbin> Neillithan: do you see your network when you left-click on it?
<Neillithan> orbin, I see manual configuration.
<C_Kode> dbrewer_: Most SATA RAID controllers arn't actually hardware raid.  They are bios level software raids.
<Neillithan> orbin, from within there, I see wireless connection
<CheshireViking> fruitbag, there's a few options that might help part way down the page, even installing from windows
<C_Kode> dbrewer: Though, I beleive 3ware's is actually a hardware raid
<dbrewer_rjr> C_Kode: yes, that is why i am asking
<Paddy_EIRE> could anyone tell me why networking in linux is so overly complicated compared to win
<BleSS> is secure to delete almost users and groups that are built by default? (to configure a server)
<KEvinFK> i need help installing ubuntu on a single harddrive sharing win xp hdd has been split already but ubunto software won't detect it please send me a privete if u can walk me trhough
<orbin> Neillithan: open a terminal, and type in iwconfig.  don't paste anything here.  do you see data about a wireless interface?
<annimar> Paddy_EIRE: I hate networking in Windows and like it a lot in Linux.
<Dr_willis> BleSS,  i dont think you sould be doing that - untill you see what they do. I dont see what you would gain security wise either.
<fratermisc> Paddy_EIRE, excessive flexibility.
<C_Kode> dbrewer: http://www.3ware.com/products/serial_ata.asp
<dbrewer_rjr> C_Kode: 3ware is tried and true with dapper?
<annimar> again: anyone using gnome-main-menu here?
<fanch59> orbin shall i select something from the syntax list ?
<fratermisc> Paddy_EIRE, but articulating your pain in a good way might drive improvement in the ubuntu network config applets.
<Neillithan> orbin, i tried to configure the orbin, i see 3 lines that say "no wireless extensions" and then below that, a bunch of stuff
<C_Kode> dbrewer: I don't know.  Check Google and their website
<orbin> fanch59: no
<Neillithan> orbin, oops, ignore the first sentence i typed
<orbin> Neillithan: as in IEEE 802.11g etc?
<Neillithan> orbin, yessir
<BleSS> Dr_willis: ok, but it's recommended in some howtos about security
<dbrewer_rjr> oops they are bringing the network down ....bbl
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: I find that networking in linux actually works better (or at all)
<orbin> Neillithan: type in: iwlist scan.  does it show your network?
<latinoguy> I Installed beryl but i can not see the cube i just turn to the other desktops but no cube what im making wrong
<Neillithan> orbin, from within the router, I chose WPA encryption. is that going to be a problem?
<orbin> Neillithan: no
<Dr_willis> BleSS,  they reccomend it -but dont explain it? :) may want to find some better docs.
<AgentSmith> Hello.
<rambo3> latinoguy, ctrl + alt + left click
<Dr_willis> BleSS,  ubuntu tends to default to the most secure setups it can manage also.
<Kisom> When I create a new user using adduser, does the user have permission by default to write to any other folders than his home?
<orbin> Neillithan: it may be helpful to unhide your SSID if you have done so
<Neillithan> orbin, scan completed
<latinoguy> i made that
<AgentSmith> Dr. Willis.
<Paddy_EIRE> annimar, then can you tell me how I can setup a simple home network with 1 tower (connected to wireless hub/router via ethernet then connected to isp's router)  and 2 laptops (wireless linux comps)
<fanch59> orbin: it's pasted
<orbin> fanch59: link?
<Dr_willis> Kisom,  the /tmp directory perhaps.
<Neillithan> orbin, how would i unhide my ssid?
<Senih> how can i ask someone for help
<Senih> ?
<latinoguy> but i want to see it in the front of the desktop
<BleSS> Dr_willis: it's true, thanks
<Dr_willis> Senih,  you just did. :)
<CheshireViking> Senih, just ask your question, if anybody knows & is able to help, just wait for the reply
<orbin> Neillithan: just the two words? scan completed?
<fanch59> orbin: sorry :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20816/
<Paddy_EIRE> annimar, I just want to share files in as simple amount of hassle compared to win
<Neillithan> orbin, it found cell 01 and cell 02. i'm pretty sure cell 02 is my network.
<annimar> Paddy_EIRE: Have you tried iFolder?
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: can all the boxes reach the internet?
<latinoguy> rambo3: i did that and it turns and show me the next desktop, but i want to see it in the center of my sceen thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, yes
<Paddy_EIRE> annimar, never heard of it
<rambo3> !beryl | latinoguy
<ubotu> latinoguy: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<annimar> Paddy_EIRE: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IFolder
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: some wireless routers won't act as a switch with respect to the wireless network, so you wouldn't be able to communicate directly between them in that case
<mtha> hi, has anyone here got a lenovo 3000 c100?
<orbin> fanch59: when you left click on the network manager applet (two computer icons near the clock)  what do you see?
<neverblue> when doing a new postgresql install, is a new user created, so you can connect to it?
<Neillithan> orbin, what should i do now?
<latinoguy> rambo3: i had read all that info thanks anyway
<AgentSmith> It seems you have been living two lives, Dr. Willis. In one life you are Dr. Willis, a succesful doctor helping heal the sick... in the other.. you go by the name "Dr_Willis" spreading lies and homosexual propaganda among the innocent users of this chatroom.
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, I'm pretty sure this one does
<AgentSmith> One of these.... has a future.
<Supergirl> Hello everyone, I have an issue with Firefox 2.0 under Ubuntu 7.04. See, sometimes when I visit a webpage it will literally freeze ANY browser I use. I think it may be a plug-in related problem but I'm not sure.
<Wavesonics> Hi i'm trying to get my ATI Radeon 9800 to work on Ubuntu 7.04. But I'm getting the following error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: because its worked in windows?
<orbin> Neillithan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager  see the section on configuring devices
<jamiehd> I have a major problem with ubuntu. It's impossible to log on
<rambo3> latinoguy, it told you to ask in #ubuntu-effects channel so no you didn't read .
<Senih> ok, i have problem with my laptop, i can't change monitor brightness. i already installed the grafic driver nvidia but the slider in Power managment for setting the brightnes
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, be
<latinoguy> im alredy doing it
<latinoguy> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jamiehd> For no apparent reason, whenever I try to log on to ubuntu, it tells me that the files that contain myy preference settings are in use by another user. I click continue, and it says "Please contact your system administrator to solve the following problem:
<jamiehd> Could not resolve the address"xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" in the configuration file"/etc/gconf/2/path" Failed: Couldn't locate backend module for'xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory'"
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, because it says on the box
<orbin> Neillithan: your device seems to be working.  it's just a quirk that the applet sometimes conflicts with the networking tool you were playing with
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: what does it say?
<orbin> Neillithan: follow those steps to let the applet take control and hopefully let you connect
<fanch59> orbin: i can see "cable network" (the one i'm using now but cannot use all the time), then i've got "wireless network RT2500" and no network below, and "unknown usb specific vendor interface" with a list of networks, which varies according to where i am in the house...
<Neillithan> orbin, it will not be able to connect. the network is password protected
<jamiehd> No one got any ideas why? :-(
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, here is the router http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DI-524-Wireless-Router-802-11g/dp/B0001PFQ08
<orbin> Neillithan: not following you
<orbin> fanch59: have you tried connecting that way?
<Neillithan> orbin, well... i need to manually type a password to connect to the wireless network.. by connecting automatically, it cannot connect i assume
<Toma-> What group should a secure ftp user belong to?
<orbin> fanch59: i.e. select the netowrk you wish to connect to.
<Toma-> ftp?
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: well that doesn't specifically say if you can or can't
<mtha> hi, can anyone help me detect my cpu temp? i have a celeron m and acpi -t reveals nothing. neither does speedfan in windows. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, yes it does
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, read on down
<LjL> !info lm-sensors > mtha
<gwashburn> which section?
<orbin> Neillithan: does it say something about a keyring?
<Senih> I have problem with my laptop, i can't change monitor brightness. i already installed the grafic driver nvidia but the slider in Power managment for setting the brightnes is NOT working. Can anyone help me!! Thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, product description
<Neillithan> orbin, i don't know
<mtha> hi LjL, i have tried that, it doesn't work, it says no sensors found although it gives me the module i2c-i801 to load.
<fanch59> orbin: yes of course... but if i try manual configuration i cannot select wpa from the list key encryption available, and if i just select my network it says something like " i can"t connect because security involves features not supported by my hardware"
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> platman: you here?
<orbin> Neillithan: ok, you lost me.  i thought no wireless networks showed up when you left-clicked?
<yumanda> Help me, how to install ia32-libs-gtk on a 64bit machine, one app needs this pkg,but i cannt find it
<orbin> Neillithan: hence why i told you to follow the configuration steps on that webpage
<LjL> mtha: what have you tried exactly? first thing is "sensors-detect" iirc, then you should add the modules it lists to /etc/modwhatever, then reboot (or load the modules manully), then "sensors"
<jamiehd> Ok. I'll try the forum.
<Neillithan> orbin, the steps are confusing.
<wauwau> how can i check the cpu-temperature on an core-duo laptop ?
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: well I still don't see it, but anyway, if you can't ping betweent hem then you certainly are not going to be able to do anything else
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, how to do this
<mtha> LjL, that is exactly what I have tried, I followed a guide on ubuntu forums.org
<busfahrer> Excuse me, I'm trying to mount a german language DVD (from a ISO9660 image) via -o loop, but the German special characters  get displayed wrong. Do I need other options?
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: and the one I had was a netgear, you could ping between computers but not establish a tcp connection
<Neillithan> orbin, nevermind! i was looking at the entirely wrong page.
<Neillithan> orbin, I will attempt to follow the steps.
<orbin> fanch59: you seemed to have multpile wireless devices.  are they all wpa capable?
<fruitbag> ...the guys behind Ubuntu were geniuses.
<LjL> mtha: and the "no sensors found" is when you do "sensors", or when doing "sensors-detect"?
<Senih> ok, i have problem with my laptop (Sony VAIO), i can't change monitor brightness. i already installed the grafic driver nvidia but the slider in Power managment for setting the brightnes is NOT working. Can anyone help me please. Thanks!
<fanch59> orbin: i only have 2 physical devices... and these two are wpa compatible
<joseanto> hola
<mtha> LjL, it is when i do sensors.
<LjL> !es > joseanto    (joseanto, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Neillithan> orbin, you were wrong. it says, "Note that you can not set up WPA encryption in a gui environment as of Feb 2006 but it is being developed and will come in the future."
<LjL> mtha: pastebin the output of "sensors-detect" please
<IntuitiveNipple> Senih: Which model Vaio do you have?
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> ljl
<fanch59> but i could disactivate ra0 if i knew how to... I used to to it when i used windows
<polopolo> !repeat | polopolo
<Senih> VGN-FE690 P
<mtha> LjL, just give me a second please.
<Sal> hey everyone
<orbin> Neillithan: what page are you looking at?
<LjL> mtha: sure, i'm not going anywhere
<Neillithan> orbin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking
<Sal> HELLO
<orbin> fanch59: have you tried selecting connect to other wireless netowrk and entering the netowrk details manually?
<mariah> I'm debugging a problem I've had with my Sony Laptop and the generic kernel. The machine runs really slow just after finishing initrd.
<aliasd> http://www.cnn.com/2007/EDUCATION/05/13/faked.attack.ap/index.html?eref=rss_topstories
<mtha> LjL, here it is: mtha@LENOVO:~$ sudo sensors-detect
<mtha> Password:
<mtha> # sensors-detect revision $Revision$
<mtha> This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need
<mtha> to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe
<mtha> and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,
<orbin> Neillithan: i sent you here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager :)
<mtha> unless you know what you're doing.
<mtha> We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.
<mtha> Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): y
<mtha> Probing for PCI bus adapters...
<mtha> Use driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel 82801FB ICH6
<Senih> IntuitiveNipple: VGN-FE690p
<mtha> We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.
<mtha> Module `i2c-i801' already loaded.
<mtha> If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them
<orbin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<mtha> scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.
<fanch59> orbin: yes, but i still cannot select wpa encryption from the list. Only 3 types of WEP are present in there
<mtha> To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.
<mtha> Do you want to load `i2c-dev' now? (YES/no): y
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<mtha> Module loaded successfully.
<Wavesonics> I need help with with my ATI drivers
<mtha> We are now going to do the I2C/SMBus adapter probings. Some chips may
<mtha> be double detected; we choose the one with the highest confidence
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, you still there
<LjL> orbin: yes?
<IntuitiveNipple> Senih: Yeah, its similar to the FE41 range in Europe.
<DBO> LjL, I win
<Neillithan> orbin, I blame IRC for that one.
<mariah>  I'm debugging a problem I've had with my Sony Laptop and the generic kernel. The machine runs really slow just after finishing initrd.
<Senih> IntuitiveNipple so can u help me ?
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, did you try pinging between them?
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, how
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> LJL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<IntuitiveNipple> Senih: I suspect it might need some special spicctrl help
<gwashburn> open a terminal, and do: ping <ip of other computer>
<mtha_> LjL, here is the rest of it: obing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No
<mtha_> Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'...         No
<mtha_> Probing for `VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'...            No
<mtha_> Probing for `VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors'...              No
<mtha_> Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, how to get other comps ip
<mtha_> Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<mtha_> Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. We have to write to
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<IntuitiveNipple> Senih: I am guessing that brightness is controlled by Sony hardware, not the video card
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpc1-derb3-0-0-cust274.lei3.cable.ntl.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* vox754 yey more bans!
<CheshireViking> !paste | mtha_
<ubotu> mtha_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> mtha_: gee, did you read that message Ubotu gave you when you were kicked or what?
<Senih> IntuitiveNipple: ok thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mariah> Senih: I just jumped into this but are you messing with a Sony trying to fix brightness?
<DBO> mtha_, let me know when your paste is done in #ubuntu-ops, then learn to use pastebin please
<orbin> fanch59: hmm, never encountered that before.
<IntuitiveNipple> Senih: Which version of Ubuntu are you using with it?@
<polopolo> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Senih> IntuitiveNipple: 7.04 ubuntu
<Neillithan> orbin, okay that page totally does not help me. the network manager "is" enabled already
<orbin> fanch59: and wpasupplicant is installed you say?
<mattl> hey.. does anyone have a link for PPC feisty?
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: looking the System -> Administration -> Network Tools
<fanch59> orbin: is there any alternative to network manager that i could try with my card ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Senih: I've just ordered an FE41Z and in my research for that I found that everything is supported, according to people in the Ubuntu forums, but you might need to dig for answers with Google
<NEWUBUNTUUSER281> What hapend to platman?
<fanch59> orbin: yes, wpasupplicant is installed...and normally it is configured as well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpc1-derb3-0-0-cust274.lei3.cable.ntl.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<mtha_> LjL, never mind, here is the URL for the text: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20819/
<user5284> this channel is so excessive.
<Senih> IntuitiveNipple: OK I'll try. Thanks
<IdleOne> what is the command for upgrading to next verion?
<orbin> Neillithan: enabled, yes.  configured properly, probably not - that's why you can't see any wireless networks when you left-clicked on it
<Neillithan> orbin, you are making me do a pointless tutorial.  it does not say "why" i must do any of these steps. it does not say "how" this will help me
<LjL> user5284: especially so when people make the signal/noise ratio worse by making gratuitous comments
<Neillithan> orbin, please direct me to the appropriate step.
<tappaja> is it possible to set up fan rpm in ubuntu. cool and quiet is working, but fan is 3000rpm all the time
<LjL> mtha_: it would seem indeed that there are no sensors detected... kind of weird
<orbin> Neillithan: ctrl+f then look for configuring
<ejabns> clickem nessa cor ##php-br aeee click here ##php-br
<ejabns> clickem nessa cor ##php-br aeee click here ##php-br
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ejabns> clickem nessa cor ##php-br aeee click here ##php-br
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ejabns> clickem nessa cor ##php-br aeee click here ##php-br
<ejabns> clickem nessa cor ##php-br aeee click here ##php-br
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ejabns> clickem nessa cor ##php-br aeee click here ##php-br
<ejabns> clickem nessa cor ##php-br aeee click here ##php-br
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.101.250.224]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* vox754 bans everywhere!
<DBO> morning of the living idiots...
<scriper> I read the manpage of grub. In "see also" section it is saying that the full documentation can be found on grub info page. So, i can access it by command "info grub". But after that whatever i see, is the only the same man page, What do i wrong?
<mtha_> LjL, i would like to tell you that when I did sensors-detect before I updated my BIOS in january, it wouldn't even give me that, it would just say that no sensors were found.
<LjL> mtha_: your BIOS itself does have a page with sensors readings?
<fanch59> orbin: can you think of anything i should try ?
<mtha_> LjL, no it does not
<|ericsson|> Has anyone here ordered 500+ discs from Canonical?
<orbin> fanch59: wifi-radar perhaps.  never tried it though.  have you had a look on the forum for any existing threads about missing wpa options?
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, I seem to be able to ping between them, when I do the ip address listed in network tools although it just seems to run line after line endlessly
<HoocH_LAP> So how do one use WINE after I have installed it ?
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes, I need to start firestarter with the Gnome startup, but I should be root to do that... how do I start it?
<fanch59> orbin: i've tried these two solutions already
<dyrne> |ericsson|: building a fort?
<letterman> Hey, I'm trying to convert from Windows, and I have a VIA VT6420 SATA RAID controller connecting a pair of 250 gb drives. I'm trying to get Ubuntu to mount the drives, but it gives me an error. It sees the raid card, it sees the drives as a 456gb volume.. I'm kinda stuck as to what's missing..?
<fanch59> orbin: what is said for wpa pbs is to used wpa supplicant, which does not really work in my case i'm affraid...
<|ericsson|> dyrne: one would think ;) We've been thinking about distributing @ a university
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: are you trying to do filesharing?
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, yes
<lethu> HoocH_LAP, "wine name_of_the_app" in terminal
<Wavesonics> I'm doing a fglrx install and i'm getting: Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x720' directory, any ideas how to fix this?
<Neillithan> orbin, okay here is what has occured thus far. you have attempted to help me. your attempts failed. you directed me to a spaghetti tutorial.  the tutorial is too unhelpful to help me.
<fanch59> orbin: but if i try wifiradar again, shall i uninstall networkmanager ?
<HoocH_LAP> lethu: k ty :)
<Neillithan> orbin, now, i don't even know what i need to do, and you aren't being very helpful.
<lethu> HoocH_LAP, yw :)
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: do you have samba installed?
<letterman> has anyone else installed ubuntu with a SATA  raid configuration?
<orbin> fanch59: i don't think it's necessary to uninstall it, no
<sldkfj> user5284, yeah, instead of a continuous rerun of the same issues, I think this channel should have bots that post urls to the Uubuntu website that would have a credible how to ready to use for the newb,  God knows I've seen a person tell another how to mount a windows os in here over 20 times.
<fanch59> orbin: ok, thanks for having attempting at helping me
<fanch59> attempted*
<orbin> Neillithan: sorry you feel that way.
<mariah>  I'm debugging a problem I've had with my Sony Laptop and the generic kernel. The machine runs really slow just after finishing initrd.
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, yes samba installed on both laptops
<Neillithan> orbin. yeah, this tutorial is not what i need.
<mariah>  Anyone familiar with the kernel that can help?
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, and I have file and printer sharing enabled on the tower
<brandon__> I'm trying to figure out the best way to get a unicode font in my Hoary system
<orbin> Neillithan: what exactly is puzzling about it?
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes, I need to start firestarter with the Gnome startup, but I should be root to start Firestarter... how do I start it?
<fanch59> heu, admins ? i've received a weird PM, maybe you'd be interested
<Neillithan> orbin. everything!  every step seemingly IS NOT the step for me!
<brandon__> Where does this Times font come from anyway?
<sysrage> from the new romans
<PriceChild> fanch59, hello there can i help?
<orbin> Neillithan: you don't need to follow all the steps.  there's only one section you need to focus on.
<brandon__> but seriously.. I've never been that happy with X's font management..
<Paddy_EIRE> hello kevin
<Neillithan> orbin, which apparently is NO section!
<brandon__> I see a Times font in my application font lists but I don't know where it is on disk
<fanch59> PriceChild:  maybe... i'll pm you what i've received, and you'll see if it's important or not !
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, kevin is on the other laptop
<brandon__> like if I wanted to replace a .ttf with my windowsxp's times font, which has an okay unicode charset included
<orbin> Neillithan: there's 3 paragraphs under the heading "Configuring Devices"
<orbin> Neillithan: that was what i was referring to
<Neillithan> orbin, yes and all 3 paragraphs do not apply to me what-so-ever
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: ok ... I don't see how taht relates to whether samba is installed on the other laptop or not
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, yes it is
<lethu> brandon__, look here --> /usr/share/fonts/
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Luxurious> I want to give a user full access to a folder owned by group and user root, how do I do that?
<Pupeno> Is it possible to check that two files refeer to the same data (that is, they are hard links)?
<mariah> Anyone here familiar with initrd.img?
<fanch59> ok.. if anybody else want to try to help me with my wireless problem, i promise i'll be gratefull ;)
<lethu> brandon__, if that doesn't help try locate Times in terminal
<mariah> fanch59: what is the problem
<Pupeno> Luxurious: chmod g+rwX folder; and ensure that the user is a member of that group.
<brandon__> lethu, I did locate.. nothin' ..  but it might be called "ti" or something
<mariah> fanch59: what is the problem
<fanch59> mariah: i'm trying to connect to a wireless network with a wpa key via a usb wireless adapter
<fanch59> mariah: and i simply can't !
<orbin> Neillithan: how do you figure?  when you left-click on the applet, do you see a wireless network?  no.  did you see one with the iwlist scan command? yes.  the steps attempt to enable the applet to use your wireless interface - which atm, it's not doing.
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: can you see it through the Places -> Network ?
<lethu> brandon__, that's possible yup
<mariah> does it work without wep?
<mariah> fanch59: does it work without wep?
<Neillithan> orbin, The easiest way to do this is by going to System blah blah blah.
<Neillithan> orbin, there is nothing to untick
<Neillithan> orbin, therefore, this step does not apply to me!
<brandon__> lethu, I just copied my XP fonts into a new dir here..
<hendrixski> If I have an existing chroot that wasn't created with pbuilder, can I login to it with pbuilder?
<brandon__> now let's see.. how to reload fonts
<Neillithan> orbin, it says beneath "or the harder way" but it does not say "if the above step fails"
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, no I cannot
<Neillithan> orbin, which means it is not required
<zabin> Hey i have a question. I have Three harddrives in my computer one for windows and the other two i want to use for ubuntu. I want to put on home partition on its own hard drive but when ever i got to do that it gives me an error and says Can't have the end before the start!. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<Neillithan> orbin, which also means, this entire tutorial does not apply to me!
<fanch59> mariah: i can conect to wep networks, but not to wpa ones.....
<hendrixski> all the documentation for pbuilder I'm reading is confusing, including the man file
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, although I can see my laptop through windows on the tower
<lethu> brandon__, fc-cache
<brandon__> ugh.. I have to make this hints file?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<fanch59> mariah:  the problem is that my landlords network is wpa protected... and I can't selectt wpa from network manager when i try to configure the network manually
<orbin> Neillithan: so all connections, when you click on propertiesd have "enable this connection" unchecked?
<hendrixski> I know pbuilder creates a chroot environment, and doesn't save any changes when it logs in... but I dunno if it needs to be a chroot created by pbuilder... and how to work it :-(
<Neillithan> orbin, yes sir.
<orbin> Neillithan: right-click on the applet, do you see enable wireless?
<brandon__> fc-cache seems to have gotten it.. I don't know what this .hints file is they're talking about
<senniha> does anyone have an hp dv6000z
<Neillithan> no, i see "enable networking"
<cbs> whats the best winamp style media player for ubuntu?
<mariah> fanch59: I admit I have never used wpa but the first step was to verify the nework worked at all.
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: and you laptop is in linux?
<Luxurious> Pupeno: Is there a way to give access to the folder without using chmod?
<hendrixski> I gather nobody knows how to operate pbuilder?
<sldkfj> cbs, xmms
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, gwashburn yes
<mariah> fanch59: lemme just have a quick look around on my pc
<Luxurious> This is sort of a delicate folder.
<fanch59> mariah: the network work ! my landlord uses it
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: I missed the model of WiFi card you're having problems with?
<brandon__> damn.. it's still not working :(
<mariah> fanch59: gnome or kde?
<Neillithan> orbin, okay the only thing i see when i right click a connection and hit properties is "enable romaing"
<brandon__> swriter and scalc (openoffice) aren't showing the font data..
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: i use a belking usb wifi mimo card
* brandon__ looks for mangal font
<fanch59> mariah: gnome
<lethu> brandon__, : s
<Neillithan> orbin, i see "wireless connection" "wired connection" and  "modem connection"
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: what chipset or PCI ID does it have?
<Neillithan> orbin, that is ALL.
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: on the linux console from the tower try: telnet <ip of laptop> 139
<ErichOwens85> Hello, I have a question.  My sound on Feisty Fawn stutters often, and forces the program running it randomly to crash and hang.
<cbs> whats the hotkey to bring up a terminal window in feisty?
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: can't remember right now... is there a way to find out ?
<orbin> Neillithan: where?  in the sys > admin > network dialog?
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, sorry, the tower is running xp
<Neillithan> orbin, YES.
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: try "sudo lsusb" that should help
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, although its a dual boot with opensuse
<neverblue> ijust installed postgreSQL, is there a 'phpmyadmin'-like app that I can use for psql? if so, why does it not show up in my webserver root? (aka localhost)
<vox754> cbs, Alt + F2, then "gnome-terminal"
<zabin> Hey i have a question. I have Three harddrives in my computer one for windows and the other two i want to use for ubuntu. I want to put on home partition on its own hard drive but when ever i got to do that it gives me an error and says Can't have the end before the start!. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: then maybe its a suse issue, since windows can see the laptop, but not the suse
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: i have this : ID 050d:905b Belkin Components
<lethu> brandon__, running fc-cache both as root and user might help
<margorach> Has anyone had problems with devices in /dev having incorrect permissions whenever the system is rebooted?
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: I'll do some diggin
<scoobydoo28139> How do i be a registered user?
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: thank you !
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, win can see the laptop but my laptop cant see win
<neverblue> scoobydoo28139, try #help
<scoobydoo28139> #help
<mariah> fanch59: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu.html
<neverblue> scoobydoo28139, its a channel
<scoobydoo28139> oh lol
<void^> margorach: incorrect?
<Stratos> Hello, anyone here that is using Greek on his ubuntu?
<mariah> fanch59: dunno if this will help but a good first step.
<neverblue> scoobydoo28139, are you aware that items that start with a # (hash) represent channels on IRC?
<fanch59> mariah: thanks, ill have a look
<brandon__> there it goes.. Mangal handles it
<neverblue> and do enter that channel, you usually do --> /join #channel
<scoobydoo28139> not till you just told me:)
<neverblue> s/do/to/
<brandon__> lethu, did it as root .. works great.  I needed to install mangal.ttf for this hindi text
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, I would rather not use suse anyway, just keep the tower xp
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: Try reading this: http://patrikhermansson.se.scorpionshops.com/?q=node/85
<brandon__> I'm not sure why yet.. perhaps the unicode times/arial don't have these particular characters
<lethu> brandon__, nice : )
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, for sharing its files
<|ericsson|> !ntfs-3g > |ericsson|
<HoocH_LAP> Is there directX for linux ?
<HoocH_LAP> :P eheh
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: Thats an article by someone that has your card working with WPA on Linux
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: make sure they have the same workgroup
<mariah> HoocH_LAP: Yes it's called WINE
<cbs> has anyone ported milkdrop to linux yet?
<brandon__> they show in windows in the browser too.. but not under linux..
<Paddy_EIRE> gwashburn, how to determine what the windows workgroup name is and each of the laptops.... or better yet what info do I need
<margorach> void^: lots of devices with 660, when they should be 664 or 666.
<brandon__> I'll let you know if I figure anything out too..
<HoocH_LAP> mariah: I have that.. tried to run a game with wine and it didn't find directx :(
<brandon__> if you're interested
<gwashburn> Paddy_EIRE: sorry, I have to leave for a bit
<margorach> void^: eg. /dev/random & /dev/null both start at 660
<mariah> HoocH_LAP: What game?
<shwag> why do flash videos continually crash firefox or epiphany ?
<HoocH_LAP> mariah: Eve-Online.. It says it can't find D3DX
<margorach> void^: which prevents standard users from flushing stuff to /dev/null or using /dev/random (or /dev/urandom) to seed openssl and create ssh keys.
<mariah> shwag: Try installing Flash player nonfree
<kdub432_> shwag, it doesnt do that for me... make sure you're using the latest binary
<void^> margorach: strange, what does 'grep null /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules' say?
<Neillithan> orbin, I just wanted to let you know that you were not very helpful.
<shwag> kdub432_: i am using latest binary. only difference is...i let firefox install flash itself from the web this time, rather then using apt-get to install it.
<brandon__> wow.. i could swear this hindi page worked yesterday..
<margorach> void^: KERNEL=="null",                         MODE="0666"
<frojnd> is there any package that comes with apt, and support USB 2.0 ?
<shwag> mariah: what good would nonfree do me. doesn't that not even have sound ?
<orbin> Neillithan: i'm not a guru
<shwag> mariah: err,...i am on nonfree.
<lethu> brandon__, k
<Neillithan> orbin, well you assumed i had connections. which i have none.
<brandon__> (I have to work with a bunch of translations, by the way).
<Neillithan> orbin, none to disable, none to enable. none is pretty impossible to work with
<napster_> hello
<mariah> shwag: I have had the exact same problem. Try uninstall and resinstall without firefox open.
<lethu> brandon__, I see
<mariah> HoocH_LAP: http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=420926&page=3
<brandon__> some languages/people still like to use standard low character sets, but using fonts which different shapes on it
<napster_> am i alone here
<BigToe> Is there a way to send a message to all people currently logged in on a PC?
<afonit> is there a linux program similar to Snagit for Windows?
<shwag> mariah: how do I uninstall? i just installed it via the firefox plugin popup
<mariah> HoocH_LAP: Info about EVE looks like it covers Ubuntu
<BigToe> or all people on a network?
<brandon__> ie. it looks like plain text, not specially encoded, but the font shows some special foreign character for, say, a semi-colon
<void^> margorach: it ought to be 666 then, unless something chmods it explicitely or you aren't even using udev
<orbin> Neillithan: i was referring to a wiki page in an attempt to help.  you've already stated several times how unhelpful i've been.  i'll butt out now.
<sico> can anyone recommend a good client (or plugin for gaim) for secure instant messaging in ubuntu?
<Neillithan> orbin, the wiki page needs HELP and LOTS of it.
<brandon__> it might look something like this:  sal] m lethu; b&zurn[a
<|ericsson|> Having problems with Clam, take a look @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20820/
<mariah> shwag: Ahh... same as me. Installs in wrong place for ubuntu. Install using apt-get
<margorach> void^: yeah I know, it's a fiesty install, I've got about 4 other edgy installs that work fine.
<HoocH_LAP> mariah: k, ty.. I'll read it :)
<BigToe> or all people on a network?
<Neillithan> orbin, whoever wrote it needs to clarify exactly what the steps pertain to, how they will help... why they are necessary.
<brandon__> someone called it a hack, but I think it's just the only way it used to be able to be done.
<BigToe> Is there a way to send a message to all people currently on a network?
<margorach> void^: If I change the permissions it's fine, but when I reboot they're back where they were.
<shwag> mariah: it works though. how do I delete it?
<lethu> brandon__, see
<brandon__> sico, using jabber protocol/clients and encryption maybe?
<mariah> shwag: Sorry not sure.
<zabin> hello does anyone know how to but the /home dir on its own partition?
<fanch59> mariah: i'm back... i've modified (for the 100th time) the indicated files, and it's still the same message
<C_Kode> zabin: df -h
<margorach> zabin: do you know how to partition a drive?
<zabin> i am running the live cd right now
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: Did you see my link to someone else who has done it with that adapter and linux and WPA?
<mariah> fanch59: So you don't even get an option for wpa you said?
<zyclop> greetings, Audacity demands the library named "lame_enc.dll". Where can I find it?
<zabin> I have Three harddrives in my computer one for windows and the other two i want to use for ubuntu. I want to put on home partition on its own hard drive but when ever i got to do that it gives me an error and says Can't have the end before the start!. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<void^> margorach: what happens to those permissions when you run 'sudo udevtrigger'?
<kornerr> hi
<fanch59> mariah: when i try to connect it says that "teh wireless network i'm trying to connect to requires security features which are not supported by my hardware"
<sico> brandon__, through gaim? or another client?  i'm thinking about trying scatterchat
<kornerr> anyone can tell me why ubuntu 7 installer is so SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW?
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: "Belkin Wireless G+ MIMO USB Adapter in Linux" http://patrikhermansson.se.scorpionshops.com/?q=node/85
<margorach> remain when I left them at.
<kornerr> it takes forever to install
<margorach> void^: remain what I left them at.
<fanch59> thank you IntuitiveNipple
<IntuitiveNipple> That person has WPA working
<void^> margorach: even if you set them to something else first?
<margorach> zabin: have you deleted the partitions that were on the drive (eg. do you want to use the whole drive for the home folder).
<kermitus> lol thats funny.. I recently got my Belkin wireless g pcmcia card to work on my ubutu laptop, and it works rather nicely I must say...
<zabin> C_Kode do you know what "Can't have the end before the start!" means?
<brandon__> sico, gaim has an encryption plugin
<kermitus> *Ubuntu
<brandon__> sico, I don't know about the others.. I never use it anyway
<margorach> void^: they remain what *I* set them to, not what they were on boot.
<zabin> yes
<brandon__> (I use gaim, but not the encryption)
<sico> brandon__, what is it called? is that the OTR plugin you're referring to?
<zabin> i have del both hard drives
<zabin> When i got to make a swap it lets me
<brandon__> no.. it's pretty clearly called encryption I think
<mariah> Anyone familiar with ubuntu boot process that can help with a problem of the pc running slow right after finishing initrd.init
<brandon__> maybe ssl but I don't think so
<margorach> zabin: how much have you used for swap, and how big is the drive?
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: i don't really understand what he says.....
<zabin> for mount point i create a partition for "/" and one for "/home" correct?
<margorach> zabin: yeah.
<zabin> i have a 250gb and a 400gb with 2 gigs of ram
<void^> margorach: that certainly sounds like udev is utterly broken.
<zabin> i am using the 400 gb on for my home dir
<margorach> void^: I was afraid that was going to be the answer.
<void^> margorach: do you have a tmpfs mounted on /dev?
<zabin> i am making the swap 2100 mb
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: i've used linux for roughly a week, so when i read things like "compile driver", the first thing that comes to my mind is "bless you"
<phal__> hix how can i make my refresh rate 85? i only have 60 and 87 options?
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: In summary: download the Ralink drivers, patch the source code, compile and build the kernel module for your kernel version, install, then configure
<dyrne> phal__: /msg ubotu fixres
<|chiz|> zabin: thats all good, you just need the / and /boot partitions too right
<nemo_work> hey. my mom's ubuntu laptop just recently lost sound in linux. works in windows. after trying everything I could think of, still no sound. looking for more ideas.  all channels unmuted and raised, ogg123 reports no errors playing to -d alsa09 or -d esd
<mon^rch> !kompozer
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: thank you but i still don't know how to do that....
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: Yes, it can be a steep learning curve, but right now thats your only option from what I can tell.
<margorach> void^: udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<zabin> ok so i made my swap partition
<sico> brandon__,  thank you.
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: you're probably right, since i've tryed every single option i could find before coming here
<zabin> then i click on new then i got let the drive use the rest of the space and set the mount point to / and i get an error message
<Psoulocybe> hey guys.. just had a big screw up
<dyrne> nemo_work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting  might help i believe there is a script there
<nemo_work> hrm. now she says it works
<nemo_work> bugger.
<mariah> fanch59: ugh thats a lot of work and it doesn't say it helped for wpa (sry intuitive)
<nemo_work> dyrne: yeah. am on that page :)
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone help me network 2 laptops and a winxp tower
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: do i need to uninstall ndiswrapper before i do that ?
<Psoulocybe> went to install democracy tv following ubuntuguide.org.....   it ended up trashing a ton of my packages.....
<Psoulocybe> i'm pissed
<dredhammer> does anyone know how to enable ctrl+alt+del to bring up the system monitor when compiz is enabled?
<zabin> should all of the partitions be primary or do i have to make any of them logical?
<fanch59> mariah: so what would you suggest instead ?
<mariah> fanch59: sry appologies it does say.
<papa> s
<DevilChaos> hi just a quick question here what is the current best version of ubuntu at the moment please?
<fanch59> mariah: what does sry mean ?
<margorach> zabin: only 2-3 can be primary.
<mariah> fanch59: sorry
<Psoulocybe> sudo aptitude -f install was the command... any way to reverse it?
<zabin> what do you mean?
<zabin> mangorch: what do you mean?
<fanch59> oups...sorry, i'm slow with english at times....
<jhaig> DevilChaos: Feisty is the latest version, Dapper is the most recent "Long Term Support" version, and it is about 1 year old.
<margorach> zabin: only set one partition as primary on each drive, set the others to logical
<nemo_work> oh well. since it is working, guess I'll get back to work.
<mariah> fanch59: I would just google my head off until I found the answer like a normally do. Or buy another adapter.
<zabin> mangorch: should the swap be logical or primary?
<|chiz|> zabin: root is the only partition that really should be primary
<Psoulocybe> i mean i ran sudo aptitude -f install and it uninstalled a TON of packages i have installed
<zabin> which is the mount point of just / correct?
<irule> hi there, http://pastebin.ca/487691 someone please help me, this is a routing error
<mariah> fanch59: do you dual boot into window$?
<fanch59> mariah: ok....but i've already spent hours on google and ubuntu forums, then doing things i don't understand
<fanch59> dor no result
<|chiz|> zabin: you can only put 4 primary partitions on a drive and if you want logical partitions they are put into a extended partition that counts as one of the 4
<Samus_Aran> does anyone have any idea what program could be responsible for an ethernet interface that keeps resetting itself to no IP address every 3-5 seconds ?  it is correctly set up so ifup eth1 sets it to the internal address, but then it is just erased
<zabin> i keep getting this error message "Can't have the end before the start!"
<|chiz|> zabin: the mount point of / is root yes
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: Check out this open-source project,it might help http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<zabin> whenever i try to mount "/" or /home i get this error message "Can't have the end before the start!"
<fanch59> mariah: nope, got a big crash with windows, and since i'm an expat i didn't have my win cd...on only had a ubuntu live cd that i downloaded 3 days before out of mere curiosity
<DevilChaos> jhaig can you point me to the download iso dvd please?
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: thank you
<Nitro> How do I blacklist the bcm drivers right after installing ubuntu?
<mariah> fanch59: I can point you in a direction. Learn iwconfig and ifconfig. Figure it out at a comand line level.
<Nitro> *broadcom drivers
<wauwau> how can i backup/restore my thunderbird-email-data ?
<mariah> fanch59: dont give up on ubuntu. Once you struggle through it you will never go back to windows.
<|chiz|> zabin: I haven't seen that before, did you try googling it?
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone help me network 2 laptops (linux) and a tower (winxp)
<jhaig> DevilChaos: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<mariah> fanch59: I use kubuntu with kde so it's more difficult for me to help you plus I don't use wpa
<vox754> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<DevilChaos> cheers
<zabin> i have a tutorial on how to do this "http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/" but this problem isnt covered
<fanch59> mariah: yes, but i normally use a computer to do things with it
<Nitro> vox754: thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: Have you read this ubuntu forums topic? "Belkin F5D9050B driver (Wireless G+ MIMO USB)"
<mariah> fanch59: lol, I know what you mean.
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378286
<fanch59> mariah: since i have ubuntu on my laptop, the only thing i've done with it is trying to make it work (and i've spent a number of hours doing it, following 100s of tutos...)
<phal__> how can i take a screenshot in kubuntu??????
<margorach> void^: and someone just starting using the server, damn. Thanks for your help.
<|chiz|> phal__: print screen button
<mon^rch> phal__: hit printscreen and paste the output into gimp...
<phal__> doesnt work
<phal__> no function
<zabin> |chiz| : i googled it, i think its a bug with ubuntu 7.04 because someone else had the same problem and thats what they were saying
<|chiz|> zabin: lovely
<zabin> |chiz| i know lol, i think i should maybe try 6.10 and fix this problem and then perhaps upgrade
<Milage> that's strange
<mariah> fanch59: Not to start a flame war but the truth is when you start using windows it's no different you just have more people to help you get through the learning curve. I've had ubuntu for about 2months and have fixed nearly EVERY problem that in Windows I would have just learned to live with.
<Milage> I suddenly lost my sound in feisty
<fruitbag> Guys...
<|chiz|> zabin: upgrades are not always the best thing
<shwag> mariah: I deleted the one in .mozilla  and installed nonfree via apt-get .. crashes seem to be gone.
<Dr_willis> mariah,  linux is fixable.. windows isent. :)
<shwag> mariah: you were right.  does the bug team know about this?
<fruitbag> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick <-- does this installation doc also apply to Ubuntu 7.04?
<Milage> I think windows is fixable enough <.<
<|chiz|> zabin: but I really don't have anymore advise
<Samus_Aran> zabin: how could you be trying to mount "/" ?  there's no /sbin/mount if you have no / mounted
<mariah>  gonna go eat people. brb after
<fruitbag> In it, it shows that it describes installation of Ubuntu 6.06 LTS.
<fruitbag> ...but I'm not sure.
<fruitbag> Does it apply to all versions for installing from a USB stic?
<letterman> I'm trying to migrate from windows, and I get the following dmsg when trying to load a SATA NTFS RAID: http://pastebin.ca/487717
<crossbar> heh my windows has never really worked as well as linux
<Samus_Aran> Nitro: /etc/modprobe.d/ has blacklisting I think
<crossbar> my copy from cd or sandisk is always faster
<crossbar> my internet connect is usually faster
<fanch59> ok, i'll try all this....thank you for your help folks, take care
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: good luck
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: ty
<fruitbag> So, any views here?
<letterman> can anyone help me sort it out?
<letterman> can anyone help me with that?
<letterman> oops
<kx> Hi , Is there a theme manager for compiz ??
<mskadu> hello all
<fruitbag> Does the Ubuntu USB stick installation manual apply to all versions?
<mskadu> where is global proxy info saved ?
<zabin> Samus_Aran: for mount point i type in "/"? is that not correct?
<fruitbag> ...or just 6.06 LTS?
<crossbar> its probably the same fruitbag
<crossbar> did u try it
<retaliator> is there something like deamon tools for ubuntu?
<kx> theme manager for compiz ??? is there one like emerald ??
<crossbar> good question.
<mskadu> does anyone know where the global proxy info is stored?
<|chiz|> retaliator: mount
<mskadu> retaliator:  there's a thread on ubuntu forums for this
<fruitbag> crossbar: not yet...
<fruitbag> The installation of version 7.04 isn't finished yet.
<Dr_willis> retaliator,  depends on what you are needing it to do. You can easially mount .iso files
<Samus_Aran> zabin: what I mean is that your "/" has to be mounted, it is mounted by the Linux kernel before the operating system (Ubuntu) ever loads
<fruitbag> crocd: if it's teh same, then why does it say it's for installing 'Ubuntu (Drapper Drake, 6.06 LTS)' ?
<Samus_Aran> retaliator: if you're trying to mount a filesystem in a file, such as foo.iso, then you can use: mount -o ro,loop foo.iso /mnt/blah
<Milage> Hey guys
<zabin> Samus_Aran: im running off the live cd and i am trying to install it
<Milage> My sound suddenly died here
<Samus_Aran> retaliator: otherwise you'll need a kernel module if it is a raw CD image (such as a .bin/.cue pair), which allows it to pretend to be a physical CD drive device.  I think it's called Virtual CD
<Milage> No idea why
<orian> Ubuntu 7.4 comes with evolution 2.6. I want to update evolution to 2.8. How can I do this? Does anyone know of a third party repository for this?
<Milage> What can I do to check what went wrong?
<Milage> Using feisty
<Neil3> orian, 7.04 comes with 2.10
<mskadu> retaliator:  try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420089
<retaliator> thx alot all of you
<greg_g> so, I am in need of building a new computer, and it has been 4 years since my last build, what are some good suggestions on motherboards and video cards (or onboard video in the case of the intel 965 chipset, does it really behave well with linux?)
<Samus_Aran> zabin: so what are you typing in to get the error message you pasted ?
<scale3> hi... i'm having the (apparently common) "can't access tty job control turned off" problem
<Milage> I'm not getting audio in any of my applications
<amitksaha> #umit
<marc_> Milage, did you change anything before it stopped working?
<zabin> i click on new partition then. i type in mount point to be / and then i get the error message
<Milage> Not a thing
<orian> Neil3, I sorry had the wrong numbers but there is a latter version than 2.10
<Neil3> ooh
<Neil3> must be very new
<Milage> i first noticed i wouldn't get sound on the youtube videos
<Samus_Aran> greg_g: in terms of cost vs. performance, I recommend AMD64 X2 dual-core processors over Intel.  AMD has always had perfect Linux kernel support, before their CPUs are even released.
<Milage> then I tried playing something in amarok, but it said something about the audio device being busy
<Milage> i closed amarok, but now it won't even start
<Neil3> orian, http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/download.shtml says the latest stable release is 2.10
<dredhammer> does anyone know how to enable ctrl+alt+del to bring up the system monitor when compiz is enabled?
<marc_> what if you try to start amarok from the command line?
<marc_> does it give errors?
<Samus_Aran> Milage: try this command from a console to see if you can figure out what is using your soundcard: fuser /dev/dsp
<Milage> No, it just stops at the splash screen
<orian> 2.11.2 your right it is unstable sorry
<scale3> if i had a working install of feisty on my hd and nowi t won't boot... but it will boot from the feisty install/live cd... how do i reinstall the original (un-updated) feisty from the cd without wiping my current setup?
<mariah> %c4 back
<greg_g> Samus_Aran> what about motherboard support?
<mariah> opps
<mariah>  back
<greg_g> Samus_Aran> and I thought the intel 965 chipset was open source?
<irule> hi there, http://pastebin.ca/487691 someone please help me, this is a routing error
<LuisGMarine_> Can anyone here help me install cedega on Ubuntu 64-bit?
<mariah> Anyone familiar with ubuntu boot process that can help with a problem of the pc running slow right after finishing initrd.init
<PriceChild> LuisGMarine_, you purchased cedega *and* support for it. Ask transgaming :)
<clever> 0 each with taxes
<Milage> Samus_Aran: That command returns nothing
<LuisGMarine_> PriceChild: they are a bunch of tards, they don't help me at all
<Samus_Aran> greg_g: motherboards are a mixed bag both for intel and amd, there are so many different chipsets.  there's a web page that lists every known motherboard chipset, and which ones are supported partially/fully by the Linux kernel.  that's what I used when choosing my last mobo
<gudinio> hi, installation on piv/IDE hdb -failed with kernel panic
<gudinio> cannot mount vfs
<Samus_Aran> greg_g: the mobo I almost bought before looking at that page had only partial chipset support, so it is certainly worth looking at
<PriceChild> LuisGMarine_, installing should just be a matter of dpkg -i name_of.deb
<scale3> test, test, can anyone read this?
<PriceChild> scale3, yes
<greg_g> Samus> hrmmmm  do you remember that site??  I don't think I have found it yet (I have been trying to do my own research, for about a week now off and on, which is why I thought the 965 was a good choice)
<Samus_Aran> greg_g: one of the most common issues is not having full IDE or SATA support, which can be a pain in the ass if your fast new hard drive is going very slow or sometimes disconnects
<scale3> good.
<majd> hey, if i have a mac hooked up to an ubuntu laptop through firewire, can i mount the mac on my ubuntu?
<Milage> Samus_Aran: I think i figured it out
<Samus_Aran> greg_g: I don't know the particular chipset you mentioned, lemme see if I can find the name of the site
<Milage> After i closed Azureus, I got my sound back
<greg_g> Samus> yeah, or you can't install off of your IDE cd drive (was a problem with the 965 at first until the .20 kernel)
<scale3> how do i reinstall feisty without wiping out everything that's currently on my hd or re-partitioningr o anything?
<greg_g> Samus> Thanks a lot for you help
<Milage> That's strange though, why would a bit torrent client stop the sound from working?
<Gasten> w00t! http://www.linuxworld.com/newsletters/linux/2007/0507linux2.html
<scale3> on the install program from the feisty cd, it asks me if i want to repartition the HD. is there a way to install feisty keeping my previous partitions?
<Samus_Aran> greg_g: will you be using SATA hard drives or IDE ones ?
<zabin> Hey i got it. I used gparted to set up the partitions and then it worked. I guess we will find out if this still boots after the install lol
<Samus_Aran> greg_g: I think it was the SATA drive support that was such a mixed bag when I was last shopping for a mobo
<IntuitiveNipple> scale3: Yes, choose to Manually partition the disk
<Samus_Aran> zabin: well good luck
<majd> so i guess i'm just asking if there's a way to mount a firewire drive
<Gasten> japan goes linux: http://www.linuxworld.com/newsletters/linux/2007/0507linux2.html
<gudinio> tried to install 7.04 - cannot boot into it - failed with  kernel panic
<zabin> Smaus_aran: thanks for the help
<greg_g> Samus> well, I have a 320 gig IDE HD and an old dvd-rw and dvd reader, but I am willing to buy a new harddrive (SATA or whatever) and new dvd burner
<Bulltitan> hi to install fluxbox in xubuntu should i use, apt-get, aptitude or synaptic?
<Gorgapor> when i lock my screen, and press "switch user" my computer crashes. I can't access alternate consoles or ctrl-alt-backspace. how do i fix this?
<kdub432_> majd, i'm sure there is, but i dont know how to... haha
<majd> kdub432_, lol
<greg_g> Samus> in fact I would prefer a new harddrive to do the system install, and the 320 for media etc... getting a new optical drive if it is needed
<Samus_Aran> Gorgapor: are you using the nVIDIA closed-source driver ?
<Gorgapor> Samus_Aran, no, ATI
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: hi, it's me again... i was wondering if you could help me by telling me precisely what i need to type to install this driver... i'm affraid of doing bad things...
<Gorgapor> Samus_Aran, is there a log file i should check maybe?
<Bulltitan> is it the same thing if i use apt-get or aptitude i mean
<Samus_Aran> Gorgapor: start with the X log file, it will probably be named something like /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Gorgapor> ok, thx
<Samus_Aran> Gorgapor: that is, if your X reloads on bootup (it will create a new log file then)
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: I don't think it'd be easy to do. Building a module involves so many potential issues, confusion would be almost certain. You really need someone either there with the PC, or operating it remotely
<Jonny0stars> hello
<Samus_Aran> Gorgapor: just look through the last lines of those log files, if nothing shows up in there, try /var/log/messages
<MirandaFR-Invite> http://chat-clubstation.com
<MirandaFR-Invite> http://chat-clubstation.com
<Jonny0stars> i have a friend which cant echo under sudo
<MirandaFR-Invite> http://chat-clubstation.com
<MirandaFR-Invite> http://chat-clubstation.com
<MirandaFR-Invite> http://chat-clubstation.com
<MirandaFR-Invite> http://chat-clubstation.com
<mc44> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: hwo can i manage to have it done remotely ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.77.128.178]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Pollywog> here is a dumb question but it's not my first and probably won't be my last... is there some sort of Docbook reader?
<Samus_Aran> Gorgapor: and if that still doesn't work, practice the sys-req keys, as you may at least be able to sync the hard drive next time it crashes, so that perhaps something will show up in the logs
<Bulltitan> any ideas
<Gorgapor> ok
<Jonny0stars> he says it doesnt ask him for a password
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: If the PC is connected to the Internet, you could enable a remote user to connect using SSH shell or VNC remote desktop
<scale3> intuitivenipple: in the manual partitioning option, i have device /dev/hda. under that is /dev/hda1 mounted at /media/hda1, and /dev/hda5, the swap.
<Samus_Aran> Pollywog: I don't know what docbook is, but apt-cache search docbook shows a couple hundred results, so my guess is "yes" =)
<Samus_Aran> Pollywog: just do a search for docbook in Synaptic
<Pollywog> I did that
<Jonny0stars> any one know why he cant sudo echo "blah" >> /etc/somefile
<Pollywog> thanks
<scale3> how do i get the installer to install to /dev/hda1 without reformatting the partition?
<nickrud> Pollywog, the gnome help browser is a docbook reader, it goes by yel
<IntuitiveNipple> scale3: You'll need to adjust those to fit with your particular disk setup
<nickrud> er, yelp
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple:  would you do this for me ? (please !)
<karman12> may
<PriceChild> scale3, you "have" to format whatever you isntall / to
<Pollywog> nickrud: thanks I did not remember that
<IntuitiveNipple> Jonny0stars: Does he have permission to write to /etc/ ?
<Jonny0stars> well thats why i told him to type sudo first
<Pollywog> doesn't kde have one as well?
<Samus_Aran> Jonny0stars: sudo blah > foo will be trying to append the file as the regular user, not as root
<nickrud> not sure, I don't use kde much except for amarok
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: It might take hours... you need some professional support from someone who has experience of that WiFi hardware, really
<Jonny0stars> ah i see
<Pollywog> nickrud: ty
<Samus_Aran> Jonny0stars: the command is "sudo blah" and the append is "> foo".  if you want to do it with append, put it in a command that will be run as root
<Samus_Aran> Jonny0stars: e.g. sudo sh -c 'command > foo'
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: so in a word, i'm fu@!/   ?
<Jonny0stars> thanks mate
<majd> how do you mount a firewire connection?
<Samus_Aran> Jonny0stars: that way the ">" part is also run as root
<Samus_Aran> Jonny0stars: er, make sure to do >> not >
<Samus_Aran> Jonny0stars: unless you want to erase the file
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: The beauty of GNU/Linux is, you have the freedom to build it yourself, but that doesn't imply it doesn't cost :)
<Jonny0stars> hehe ok thanks mate
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: The cost is often the learning-curve
<Samus_Aran> Jonny0stars: welcome
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@86.77.128.178]  by nalioth
<Molluck> Hello, can somebody please help me connect to my wireless network via router?
<Molluck> i mean, via laptop
<Samus_Aran> fanch59: for every hour I have put into learning GNU/Linux, I have saved a bit more than an hour in the long run, and that number continues to rise
<KakaRoT-|> Molluck: what doesn't work?
<mariah> shwag: glad to hear you flash problem is fixed
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: i don't have time to learn this right now...i'm an expat, and without this wireless connection, i can't communicate with my friends and family. It's been nearly a week since i last talked to my wife
<Samus_Aran> fanch59: thing that now seem second nature to me on a GNU/Linux system, annoy me so much that they're missing on Windows
<Molluck> KakaRoT-|: well, everything doesn't work.
<KakaRoT-|> =)
<c14uz> Hi to all
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: In reality, if you read all instructions thoroughly, and use your brains, you *could* build the new driver yourself in about 30 minutes
<c14uz> i need help
<Molluck> KakaRoT-|: I need to connect to the wireless network, i don't know how to begin.
<c14uz> :D
<Enverex> Does anyone here have, or have access to a Dell Inspiron 6400?
<c14uz> Who can help me?
<alaK> Is there a remote desktop for linux ? ( i meen server, not a client ) ?
<Samus_Aran> fanch59: even simple things like renaming a bunch of JPEG files, or telling your music to start playing in 2 hours, needs third-party software on Windows
<KakaRoT-|> are you using ubuntu 7.4?
<Molluck> KakaRoT-|: yes
<Gladiator-TR> iyi akamlar
<c14uz> I use kubuntu an i whant know how to configure my eth
<greg_g> Samus> sorry to nag, I just haven't been able to find that site you mentioned, with the chipset support, been looking right now
<c14uz> who can help me?
<fanch59> IntuitiveNipple: i've never done anything similar to that before... my speciality is british contemporary literature, not computer science
<KakaRoT-|> do you have a network applet on your gnome-pannel?
<MFen> does anyone have pure-ftpd working in "implicit tls" mode (port 990)
<Molluck> KakaRoT-|: yes
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fanch59> i've never written a program in my whole life
<KakaRoT-|> right-click on it?
<void^> alaK: no, there's only X forwarding (Xdmcp), vnc and freenx
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: The joys of open source :p
<MFen> i have managed to get pure-ftpd to launch with -Y 2 -S ,990, but it doesn't present a tls transport, it's serving a plaintext connection
<IntuitiveNipple> fanch59: You could spend 100 and install Windows XP
<Molluck> KakaRoT-|: it says "enable networking" it is checked.
<mariah> fanch59: I feel your pain!
<MFen> i think ubuntu's pure-ftpd might be broken wrt TLS
<Samus_Aran> fanch59: GNU/Linux is no harder to learn than Windows, the only two factors that are there are: 1) if you have experience using Windows that makes it *harder* to learn GNU/Linux as you have preconceptions about how things should be done, 2) you probably can't just call up your usual techie friend for advice like you could with Windows
<Gladiator-TR> TR 'den balanan varm ???
<KakaRoT-|> and "enable wireless"?
<mariah> fanch59: but of the distros of linux I have tried ubuntu is the easiest and best supported (web wise)
<Molluck> KakaRoT-|: negative
<Samus_Aran> fanch59: never having to run Ad-Aware, a virus scanner or SpyBot Search & Destroy is quite nice as well =)
<Molluck> KakaRoT-|: can you please type my name when responding to me?
<mariah> samus_aran: fanch59: its true. I said that earlier.
<KakaRoT-|> iwconfig find yout wireless network adapter?
<Samus_Aran> fanch59: and being able to update 1000+ programs in a few minutes is a dream.  there exists nothing like that for Windows.  every program has its own installer that uses an inconsistant look-and-feel with individual auto-updaters if any
<Molluck> KakaRoT-|: it shows "ieee 802.11g .... blah blah"
<mariah> fanch59: open a terminal and type iwconfig and show us what it says.
<alaK> void: Ok i am not following, what do you mean by forwarder ?
<Samus_Aran> fanch59: and as was said, almost all GNU/Linux problems *do* have a solution, whereas many Windows problems are just left in the realm of "gremlins, live with it".  as times goes by, your GNU/Linux system will get *more* stable, not less stable =)
<Garnol> Hi .. i have a problem with my soundcard .. its very silent, and i cant change it ... /does anyone know the problem ??
<majd> Hey, ubuntu live cd (6.06) is successfully and automatically mounting my firewire external hard drive (a macbook running in target disk mode), but it's not mounting it with write permissions, how do i fix this?
<KakaRoT-|> in main menu-administrator-network you can enable you wireless connection?
<marshall> hey guys
<KakaRoT-|> Molluck in main menu-administrator-network you can enable you wireless connection?
<hammedhaaret> Hi... I need to emulate a CD/DVD... how do i do that in ubuntu.    used to have daemon tools but thats a windows only.
<Molluck> KakaRoT-|: by enable, do you mean place a check mark next to "wireless connection" ?
<IntuitiveNipple> hammedhaaret: check out the "loop2 file system, you can mount CD images with that
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret: is it an ISO9660 file (.iso) or a raw CD image (.bin/.cue)?
<mc44> !iso | hammedhaaret
<ubotu> hammedhaaret: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<scale3> how do i boot from the live cd into my old file system?
<IntuitiveNipple> hammedhaaret: correction: "loop" file system!
<mariah> Anyone familiar with ubuntu boot process that can help with a problem of the pc running slow right after finishing initrd.init
<KakaRoT-|> Molluck: yes
<Molluck> KakaRoT-|: there is a check mark next to wireless connection already
<KakaRoT-|> k
<IntuitiveNipple> mariah: can you define "slow"? is it waiting for something to happen? any clues in dmesg log?
<letterman> So uhmm.. there's no flash player for x64 linux?
<KakaRoT-|> Molluck: are u using wpa in your router?
<sil1> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<IntuitiveNipple> letterman: oh ***** don't remind me! I just ordered a 64-bit PC and forgot that!
<Samus_Aran> letterman: gnash should work, though it isn't as full-featured as Adobe Flash
<marshall> when i open gnome-font-properties (System>Preferences>Font) the window closes shortly after appearing. when i do it in the terminal, i get this output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20823/
<scale3> can anyone tell me how to boot from the feisty install cd into my working file system on my hd, instead of the liveCD file system?
<Molluck> KakaRoT-|: I was about 20 minutes ago. i thought that was the reason why i was having problems, so i enabled WEP and rebooted the router. evidently, i'm still having issues.
<mariah> IntuitiveNipple: it says running /scripts/initbottom ... and then pauses for about 10 seconds
<isidoro> hi
<isidoro> :-)
<lostboyz> if i install and run the alternative version of ubuntu/xubuntu will it run faster than the regular version?
<scale3> or is there something like a boot rescue cd rather than ann istall cd?
<Samus_Aran> scale3: when you boot the CD, press F1 for help.  it has instructions for how to boot into an installed system
<letterman> thanks samus
<scale3> ^an install
<majd> how do you mount an external firewire drive with write permissions?
<mariah> IntuitiveNipple: Right after that every script runs noticeably slower through the rest of the boot process.
<letterman> as long as I can dick around on sites like youtube I'll be ok ;)
<scale3> samus_aran: thanks :)
<IntuitiveNipple> mariah: ok, I had something similar 6 months ago. The way I identified the culprit was to decompress the initrd boot image in /boot/ and then examine the script to see wha tit was doing
<isidoro> what can use to edit a video file whithout re encoding??
<lostboyz> if i install and run the alternative version of ubuntu/xubuntu will it run faster than the regular version?
<lostboyz> if i install and run the alternative install version of xubuntu will it run faster than the regular version?
<mariah> IntuitiveNipple: I did that. It interrupts udev
<Samus_Aran> scale3: welcome. the installer is looking pretty nice these days, and has a nicer help screen than before
<Molluck> KakaRoT-|: are you still there?
<KakaRoT-|> Molluck: bad idea.. however I don't know how to fix up your problem, in my experiences it works fine automatically
<Samus_Aran> isidoro: what type of video file, and what type of editing ?
<mariah> IntuitiveNipple: Also the problem doesn't happen if I boot on battery only.
<Molluck> KakaRoT-|: well what a fuckin bitch this is.
<mariah> IntuitiveNipple: i386 kernel doesn't do this at all.
<IntuitiveNipple> mariah: It *sounds* like you've got a device being repeatedly polled and it's timing out
<Molluck> KakaRoT-|: i'm not holdin back when i say ubuntu has failed a first good impression.
<c14uz> who use kde?
<hammedhaaret> Samus_Aran: yes its an .iso file... is there a GUI tool.. or do i have to use terminal
<IntuitiveNipple> mariah: Is this a 64-bit laptop ?
<kalpik> c14uz, join #kubuntu
<brandon__> this is awful
<brandon__> anyone here read Hindi?
<LionRock> what should I install to play in firefox WMP streams ?
<mariah> IntuitiveNipple: using 32 bit feisty kubuntu with a centrino cpu
<kalpik> brandon__, yeah.. me :)
<isidoro> Samus_Aran: just cut some partes. the video is a divx file
<scale3> hah. the help file on the live CD for rescue disc says "this is not a rescue disc"
<hammedhaaret> ubotu: whats the <mountpoint> ?!?!
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret: I recommend doing something like I did, wherein you can just click the iso icon to mount it
<jam> Is there a way to empty the trash-bin from terminal with sudo powers? I tried rm -rf /home/jam/Trash/* but it didn't do anything. I didn't even get an error message... :(
<Gladiator-TR> http://wiki.linux-sevenler.org/index.php/Ubuntu_dapper_x86-64_alt%C4%B1nda_x86_uygulamalar%C4%B1n%C4%B1_%C3%A7al%C4%B1%C5%9Ft%C4%B1rmak%28Flash_%2C_wine_vs%29
<dn4> anyone know how I can boot off a thumbstick which has a *.iso using grub as the boot manager
<Samus_Aran> isidoro: just use mplayer to cut it, and then mencoder to put the pieces back together without reencoding
<IntuitiveNipple> mariah: Sounds like an ACPI issue? maybe try isolating it with "apci=off" on the kernel boot command line?
<kdub432_> dn4 i did that once, but i forgot how i did it.... so its possible at least...
<isidoro> Samus_Aran: but a gui soft like premiere?
<Samus_Aran> scale2: it does ?  heh
<greg_g> Samus_Aran> have you found that chipset support site?  (sorry to ask again)
<junk32> Trying to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty and I always get multiple error messages like these: Failed to fetch http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<junk32> Failed to fetch http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main-all/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<junk32> Failed to fetch http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/deb/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)  What am I doing wrong?
<majd> how do i see the mount name for an external drive?
<IntuitiveNipple> isidoro: Have you looked at Cinelerra?
<nomasteryoda> majd, if you type "mount" it will show all mounted drives
<stian> is it possible to mount something in fstab, that contains a "space" in the folder name? exuse my english, im from norway..
<Samus_Aran> greg_g: oops, sorry, forgot to paste it.  this is the one about SATA support, so if you will be using a SATA drive is certainly worth finding a mobo chipset that is fully supported by Linux already
<Samus_Aran> greg_g: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<stian> example... mount /media/200/name here
<hammedhaaret> Samus_Aran: tried to click it... it just opened the archieve manager
<marshall> when i open gnome-font-properties (System>Preferences>Font) the window closes shortly after appearing. when i do it in the terminal, i get this output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20823/
<jam> dn4: http://wiki.flimzy.com/index.php/Debian_on_USB is a good explanation of what you want, and also: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianLive/Howto/USB
<isidoro> cinelerra no... i try google
<Molluck> UBUNTU HAS FAILED ME.
<stian> ive tried adding "
<LionRock> what should I install to play in firefox WMP streams ?
<stian> but it still gives me an error
<IntuitiveNipple> stian: I *think* you can 'escape' the space with "mount /media/200/name\ here"
<greg_g> Thanks again Samus_Aran
<stian> i tried that as well :)
<stian> didnt work
<Tailsfan> If I use iwne on Ubuntu, will it work with teh Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Conector Software?
<stian> that is, it works when I do it in a terminal
<PriceChild> stian, tried "s ?
<stian> yes i did
<brandon__> kalpik, I'm working with a Hindi translation of our document.. and it's giving me a difficult time to get working on the web :)
<stian> and it works in a terminal, but not thorugh fstab
<Molluck> i cannot for the love of god connect to my wireless connection. this is GAY.
<kalpik> brandon__, why dont you join #ubuntu-in
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret: yes, it would have to be set up with a small script
<vox754> !language > Molluck
<IntuitiveNipple> stian: try replacing the space with %20 ?
<stian> no, didnt try that, will try now. thanks
<Molluck> gay is not a bad word
<Tailsfan> Mullock, Did you set up your wirelss Drivers with Ndiswrapper?
<Molluck> i don't know what that is1
<IntuitiveNipple> stian: ok, here's how to do it!! replace the space with \040
<Samus_Aran> stian: I think you may have to use a symlink for spaces in fstab (e.g. create /mnt/foo -> /full/path with spaces/foo)
<PriceChild> Molluck, please do not use "gay" as a derogatory term.
<IntuitiveNipple> stian: you can 'escape' the space with "mount /media/200/name\040here"
<Molluck> PriceChild: frickin okay
<hammedhaaret> Samus_Aran: do you have it at hand... or should i google
<stian> thanks a lot, gonna try it now,, ill get back to you
<PriceChild> Molluck, calm down and state your problem in depth. Then someone may be able to help you.
<Tailsfan> !ubotu ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Samus_Aran> stian: but you can try using 'single quotes', "double quotes" and backslash\ the\ spaces
<RoundyT1> what would i use to copy a directory to a server.....?
<frinux> hi
<rr_lap> anyone get upnp to work with Apache via felix? a how-to would be helpful
<Molluck> i have already stated my problem in depth twice, both times 2 people have failed to help me.
<IntuitiveNipple> for fstab, they recommend using \040
<stian> also tried the single quotes, no go there either.. gonna try the \040 thing now tho
* Jim_Beam is looking for a free project management tool
<RoundyT1> what would i use to copy a directory to a server.....?
<frinux> I cannot manage to connect my ubuntu on my windows VNC server, I get the message Unknown authentication scheme from VNC server: 19
<Bradf0rd> Hey, is it even legal or possible for MS to charge royalties for Linux distro's?
<mariah> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks I will try that. (I was on the phone). bbafter
<chief__> molluck what your card??
<Molluck> i cannot connect to the internet via wireless network on my laptop. i have tried to configure it manually, but it still does not have a connection.
<IntuitiveNipple> Bradf0rd: read http://www.groklaw.net
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Bradf0rd
<ubotu> Bradf0rd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IntuitiveNipple> mariah: I know what its like... good luck with it
<RoundyT1> what would i use to copy a directory to a server.....?
<Molluck> chief__: the laptop has wifi capability
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, sftp ?
<Tailsfan> /joiN #openbsd
<Bradf0rd> Thank YOU IntuitiveNipple!
<stian> still no go, though i havent tried the symlink method yet.. gonna do that now :).. ill get back to you in a little bit
<jam> dn4: http://wiki.flimzy.com/index.php/Debian_on_USB is a good explanation of what you want, and also: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianLive/Howto/USB
<RoundyT1> PriceChild, :-D is the the directory equivalent to scp?
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret: well I just wrote myself a 1-liner command for mounting an iso file, I can give you the command if you like
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, its secure ftp
<rr_lap> what is a good ftp server?
<Bradf0rd> Also, is there a way to swap out the Alt key in place of Ctrl?
<Samus_Aran> IntuitiveNipple: hm, didn't know \octal worked in /etc/fstab
* Samus_Aran adds it to long term brain storage
<Molluck> !ubotu ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IntuitiveNipple> Samus_Aran: I'm reading a forum post from someone that confirms it in fstab
<DaFFes> hey guys how do i change the default program to an archieve type? i want .cpp to open in Kate and not in gedit
<IntuitiveNipple> Samus_Aran: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27823.html
<Bradf0rd> I'm a mac user, so it's sort of a hassle to reach all the way across the keyboard to press Ctrl rather than the command/windows or Alt
<dyrne> rr_lap: im partial to vsftpd but really for home use i prefer sftp
<rr_lap> how do i integrate felix/apache/upnp?
<stian> cant get it working :(
<Samus_Aran> stian: also keep in mind that "mount /mount/point" and "mount /mount/point/" are not always the same, so try both
<IntuitiveNipple> DaFFes: Select a file of the type you want to change, right click and choose properties, then choose "Open With" tab
<Samus_Aran> Bradf0rd: yes, changing the keyboard mapping
<kalpik> Bradf0rd, system->preferences->keyboard->layout options
<majd> hey, i'm using sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdc2 /mnt/macosx
<majd> but it's not mounting with write permissiosn
<dn4> hmm is there a smart boot manager which allows for usb booting?
<coopster> I'm having a wierd issue.  I'm setting up samba to manage a windows network, and I've got the server acting as a DNS server.  Everything works, except i cannot get the server to resolve names from /etc/hosts for clients on the network
<SnapLin> thank god for dynamic ip's lol
<stian> doesnt seem to be working
<scale6> this is driving me up a wall.
<Samus_Aran> majd: does the hfsplus filesystem support writing ?
<hammedhaaret> Samus_Aran: sure.. if it works it would be nice... im pretty new with ubuntu which you might have noticed
<stian> i just dont get it, but thanks alot for trying to help me guys
<coopster> i have "10.0.0.1 optomizer" in /etc/hosts, but when a client pings 'optomizer', it returns hostname not found.  how can i troubleshoot this?
<Samus_Aran> majd: if it does, then set a umask -o umask=000
<majd> Samus_Aran, how would i do that?
<DaFFes> IntuitiveNipple, thanks
<Garnol> my soundcard is very very silent :(
<Garnol> can anyone help ??
<Garnol> is it a problem of the soudncard ??
<DaFFes> Hey guys, i'm a new user in Ubuntu, and i had to reinstall the system once, before reinstalling my webcam was OK, and i hadnt configured anything, but after reinstalling my webcam doesnt function, i tried a lot of guided tutorials with spca and gspca, and my webcam is in the spca support list, does anyone know what can be happening?
<letterman> Samus Aran, I typed 'sudo apt-get install gnash' and it seems to have installed but whenever I load a website with content type x-application-flash I get a message about there being nothing installed to handle this plugin type
<dn4> is there a smart boot manager which allows for booting off a usb thumbstick?
<DaFFes> its a A4tech camera and in the lsusb is described as Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam
<Bradf0rd> Can Ubuntu read/write Mac OS Extended (journaled) Filesystem?
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret: what is your user ID ?  you can run the command "id" if you don't know, it will be the first number next to your name
<Garnol> HEY guys  .. my soundoutput is very silent .. what could be the problem ??
<void^> alaK: you can run applications including entire desktops on remote X servers.
<Samus_Aran> Garnol: ALSA is probably muted
<DaFFes> Garnol,  u mean low volume or mute?
<scale6> how can i use the feisty live/install cd to boot into my old file system instead of the live FS?
<Garnol> low volume
<IntuitiveNipple> This worked for me: "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /home/tj/test\ dir; sudo ls test\ dir"
<Samus_Aran> Garnol: from a terminal run the command "alsamixer" and see if the master/pcm/wave etc. have an M below them (muted)
<Samus_Aran> Garnol: well if it's just low and not silent, have you started with the basics: check the volume on your speakers, then check the volume in alsamixer ?
<kalpik> Garnol, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Garnol> yes i checked the basics ..
<DaFFes> Hey guys, i'm a new user in Ubuntu, and i had to reinstall the system once, before reinstalling my webcam was OK, and i hadnt configured anything, but after reinstalling my webcam doesnt function, i tried a lot of guided tutorials with spca and gspca, and my webcam is in the spca support list, does anyone know what can be happening?
<DaFFes> its a A4tech camera and in the lsusb is described as Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam
<mariah> IntuitiveNipple: Ok that confirms the problem is acpi.
<IntuitiveNipple> mariah: I love it when you can isolate things so quickly!
<Samus_Aran> Garnol: keep in mind that ALSA sound drivers may have as many as 5 different volume controls for regular sounds
<scale6> how can i use the feisty live/install cd to boot into my old file system instead of the live FS?
<scale6> how can i use the feisty live/install cd to boot into my old file system instead of the live FS?
<Samus_Aran> actually, I've seen one that had 6
<hammedhaaret> Samus_Aran: .... does 1000 sound like a user id? thats whats between uid= and (my name)
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret: yep
<IntuitiveNipple> scale6: On the LiveCD menu, the last options says "Boot from your hard disk" or something similar
<mariah> IntuitiveNipple: Ok so now what? I'm really wanting to avoid compiling a kernel.
<yeti_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<scale6> intuitive: yeah, that doesn't work.
<scale6> i had feisty working
<scale6> i ran the system-update.
<scale6> it installed the new kernel
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret: okay, so the first step is to add a line to your /etc/fstab file that will allow regular users to mount an ISO file, do this: sudo sh -c 'echo /tmp/temp_user.iso /mnt/iso udf,iso9660 loop,ro,unhide,user,noauto,uid=1000,gid=0 0 0 >> /etc/fstab'
<scale6> then my computer crashed
<scale6> now it won't boot.
<IntuitiveNipple> mariah: I'd guess now the long slow work of working through the init scripts disabling one thing at a time and testing it (with ACPI enabled, of course!)
<kalpik> !enter | scale6
<ubotu> scale6: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scale6> it'll boot fine from the live cd
<IntuitiveNipple> mariah: Thats how I did it - unpack initrd, change the script, repack it... and over and over again
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret: then open up /etc/fstab and confirm that the last line of the file is the /tmp/temp_user.iso /mnt/...blah part
<mariah> IntuitiveNipple: lol, ok... see you when I'm old
<IntuitiveNipple> mariah: lol
<scale6> so how do i boot from the cd, not from my hard drive, but into my hd's old file system, not the LiveCD fs?
<Bradf0rd> Does anyone know if Ubuntu will read Mac Extended (journaled) Filesystem????
<rr_lap> can i have apache use upnp by integrating it with felix?
<kalpik> !chroot | scale6
<ubotu> scale6: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<majd> how do i mount an external hard drive with write permissions?
<sil1> can someone help me mount an iso ?
<Gladiator-TR> http://klasalem.com/index.php?topic=2239.0
<beni_>  	/server 193.37.152.83:8374
<beni_> fuckit
<kalpik> sil1, sudo mount file.iso /media/iso -o loop
<scale6> kalpik: awesome. i'll give this a shot. thanks :)
<buerste> hi, someone here using a fujitsu siemens amilo pi1556 (especially the microphone)?
<Bradf0rd> In case noone knows, I just hooked up an external Hdd formatted for Mac and Ubuntu reads it just fine...
<Samus_Aran> letterman: it might be that you need to copy the plugin to the folder where your web browser checks for plugins
<slicknick_> so skype has taken total control of my USB headset.  i can hear and use the mic just fine with it, however, when i close skye and try to listen to audio through another application, this does not work. any ideas?
<Samus_Aran> !iso | sil1
<ubotu> sil1: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dn4> ok I don't have a usb bootable motherboard, is there  a way to still boot off usb using a bootmanger?
<steel_lady> please people, this is driving me crazy the whole day because I can not resolve my problem and I have to work!!!
<Samus_Aran> slicknick_: it would probably be the second soundcard on the system, so other apps probably need to be told to use that second soundcard
<joeljkp> i'm under the impression that esd is for mixing oss apps, and dmix is for alsa apps, right? so i need both of them enabled?
<Garnol> again about my soundcard .. its still low volumed --- i checked the aplay -l command ...
<coopster> I'm having a wierd issue.  I'm setting up samba to manage a windows network, and I've got the server acting as a DNS server.  Everything works, except i cannot get the server to resolve names from /etc/hosts for clients on the network
<coopster> i have "10.0.0.1 optomizer" in /etc/hosts, but when a client pings 'optomizer', it returns hostname not found.  how can i troubleshoot this?
<LionRock> what should I install to play in firefox WMP streams ?
<Paradoxx> test
<Garnol> and i dont know .. but in alsamixer there is no mutet thing ..
<slicknick_> Samus_Aran : hmmmm k
<hammedhaaret> Samus: ok i got lost a bit there... should i just write "sudo sh -c 'echo /tmp/temp_user.iso /mnt/iso udf,iso9660 loop,ro,unhide,user,noauto,uid=1000,gid=0 0 0 >> /etc/fstab'" in command line to add the or open the fstab and add the line there.... if i should open the fstab and add... how do i save???
<joeljkp> lionrock: fluendo has wmp codecs for purchase
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: if you use ALSA, then you have no OSS.  you have only "OSS Emulation" which simply means ALSA converts requests for OSS sound into normal ALSA requests
<Paradoxx> How do I remount all drives in fstab?
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: The client won't know the name if it isn't in the DNS server's zone records
<Paradoxx> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: meaning dmix will mix both for you
<Gab_> test
<coopster> IntuitiveNipple, doesn't /etc/hosts override that if it's set to in /etc/host.conf?
<joeljkp> samus_aran: so i can disable esd without consequence?
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: and neither one are needed if your soundcard can mix multiple sounds in hardware.  mine for example can mix 12 in hardware.  some cheaper soundcards only do software mixing
<joeljkp> samus_aran: why is it enabled by default?
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: Did i misunderstand you? I thought you meant the host entry is on the server, and your'e trying to use the name from the clients?
* steel_lady is talking her clothes off trying to get attention
<Paradoxx> How do I remount all drives in fstab without rebooting?
<kalpik> Paradoxx, sudo mount -a
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: so it will be like Windows 2000 and above: you can always play more than one sound at a time, no matter what soundcard you have.  Gnome uses ESD, KDE uses ARTS.  its their way of making sure people don't have the "only one sound at a time" issue
<Hobbsee> steel_lady: uh....
<PriceChild> !patience | steel_lady #
<ubotu> steel_lady #: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<|ericsson|> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: dmix is not usually set up
<Hobbsee> steel_lady: i suspect you'll get other attention than what you wanted
<buerste> some1 using a fujitsu siemens pi1556? my microphone doesn't work! (yes, sounds like the apocalypse has finally come)
<joeljkp> samus_aran: oh? i thought dmix was enabled by default in ubuntu? at least, my software-mixing-only card mixes fine after killing esd
<coopster> IntuitiveNipple, right.  i have samba set up to use wins, then host, then bcast, so my understanding is that wins would fail, then host would check /etc/hosts on the server, see the entry, and return the correct IP, but this isnt happening
<Gab_> Hubbseeagree
<Paradoxx> kalpik, that mounts...I want to unmount as well
<LionRock> joeljkp, any open source ? :/
<|ericsson|> steel_lady: what is your problem?
<Hobbsee> steel_lady: of course, maybe stating your question might help.
<Garnol> my system volume is very low .. i cant change it trough the basic things ... i think its a problem of my driver or interface .. can you help ?? Or do you have a good tutorial ??
<nonZero> Hi there!  on Feisty, I've got the sound card detected w/o any problem but the mic doesn't work.
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: ESD and ARTS are part of the Gnome and KDE packages.  they aren't related to ALSA in any way
<steel_lady> PriceChild, I am trying to get help the whole day today and my boss is waiting to have the work done while I can not even install the program!
<kalpik> Paradoxx, sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<nonZero> any idea where to start from?
<joeljkp> lionrock: yeah, gstreamer-ffmpeg, but the warning is that it's illegal in most countries
<joeljkp> samus_aran: right, right, but they both mix sounds in software
<rr_lap> can i have apache use upnp by integrating it with felix?
<Garnol> my system volume is very low .. i cant change it trough the basic things ... i think its a problem of my driver or interface .. can you help ?? Or do you have a good tutorial ??
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: ok, so, we are talking about the Server only? how it works out the IP to return for a DNS request, by controlling the places it looks for that name?
<joeljkp> samus_aran: i.e. if you have dmix enabled, you don't need esd
<Paradoxx> kalpik it says devices busy
<steel_lady> |ericsson|, Hobbse, it is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2653252#post2653252
<Garnol> my system volume is very low .. i cant change it trough the basic things ... i think its a problem of my driver or interface .. can you help ?? Or do you have a good tutorial ??
<Paradoxx> kalpik, guess I'll just reboot
<joeljkp> garnol: tried it in windows?
<axisys> any visio like tool out there?
<kalpik> Paradoxx, that's fine
<hammedhaaret_> Samus_Aran: got logged off there for a sec...   i got lost a bit there... should i just write "sudo sh -c 'echo /tmp/temp_user.iso /mnt/iso udf,iso9660 loop,ro,unhide,user,noauto,uid=1000,gid=0 0 0 >> /etc/fstab'" in command line to add the or open the fstab and add the line there.... if i should open the fstab and add... how do i save???
<Scunizi> Garnol:  Are you running gnome and have you installed any kde apps that use the kde sound system?
<kalpik> Paradoxx, it will only unmount drives that are other than /, swap and .home
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: I have no idea if Ubuntu sets up dmix by default, but most distros do not.  if it is set up, then esd should not be needed.  try this: mv /usr/bin/esd /tmp; kill $(ps auxww|awk '/esd/ {print $2}')
<coopster> IntuitiveNipple, sorry, I know I'm probably not being very clear.  I have samba set up on the server, and the clients networked.  I want a client to be able to resolve 'server' to the server's IP address.  I have an entry in /etc/hosts on the server that does this, but for some reason that's not working.  It resolves correctly on the server, but not at all on the client
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: then see if you can still play more than one sound at a time.  if not, mv /tmp/esd /usr/bin
<|ericsson|> steel_lady: did you see the line: Note: Building this code requires an ANSI C-compiler. ?
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: you'll need "sudo" before those 'mv' commands, as they need to be done by root
<kalpik> Garnol, did you try to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 ?
<Garnol> scunizi: i additional installed xmms and amarok
<majd> i have windows installed on one partition, is there a way to set it up such that i install ubuntu wi/o damaging my data?
<Scunizi> I'm not sure .. but is amarok KDE based?
<IntuitiveNipple> axisys: Dia
<IntuitiveNipple> grrr
<zaggynl> Scunizi, yep
<axisys> IntuitiveNipple: thx
<|ericsson|> !grub > majd
<joeljkp> samus_aran: yes, it worked after moving esd
<coopster> IntuitiveNipple, it's odd, because the clients are all set to use the server as the only DNS server, and they can resolve public addresses correctly.
<scale6> my computer doesn't boot. can anyone help me?
<|ericsson|> scale6: could you be a bit more informative?
<steel_lady> |ericsson| yes I did and it is supposed to come with pgplot package but it does not work. I installed it manually but further in instalation description of pgplot it requieres for more things that I can not install
<CarinArr> hmm right i'm a bit puzzled.. i was getting around 4000 FPS with my gf7600 card before i reinstalled my ubuntu, now, after reinstalling, nvidia drivers properly installed, etc. i'm only getting 10 - 12FPS
<Garnol> kalpik: i tried the first command  .. my soundcards are supported ..
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: ok, so you want the Server's DNS server to use the /etc/hosts file as well as its zone files, in essence, then
<CarinArr> glxinfo shows direct rendering as yes.. anyone have any idea what might be wrong>?
<majd> |ericsson|, grub is a bootloader...i need something to partition and install ubuntu w/o damaging my windows data
<Garnol> i went to alsamixer
<kalpik> Garnol, try following it till the end
<Garnol> k
<Bradf0rd> Is there a way to get quicktime to play in Ubuntu???
<abarbaccia> hello all - somehow i filled up my primary partition but i don't know where the big files are - can someone let me know how to figure this out?
<coopster> IntuitiveNipple, yes.  it appears to do that locally, because i can ping 'server' from the server, and it pings the correct IP, but that does not work from a client.
<welch> hey, i am trying to get wpa to work in ubuntu. i googled and followed a tutorial, but i still can't connect. i can't find where to enter my network username and password. does anyone know how to?
<Scunizi> Garnol:  I use Kalarm and this happens to me.  Sometimes the sound control/mixer for KDE loads and mutes the gnome mixer.  Sometimes not. Do you have two "speaker" icons by the clock?
<joeljkp> bradf0rd: only illegally
<hammedhaaret_> samus_aran: thx for the help so far.... but can you explain it to me again? the mount script
<joeljkp> bradf0rd: or with something like wine
<|ericsson|> majd: using diskdruid or partitioner that comes with (k)ubuntu and then using Grub/Lilo makes your system a dual-boot
<nonZero> my microphone does not work:  should i switch from ALSA to something else?
<Bradf0rd> Joeljkp, Well can you pm me?
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: That is what I'd expect, because when you do that locally the kernel checks the local /etc/hosts file before trying DNS
<|ericsson|> majd: one solution is to install i.e grub on a floppy disk if you don't want to mess about with your MBR
<coopster> IntuitiveNipple, right, but I had thought it would go through the same process for a samba user, which it apparently doesn't.  I've also tried adding the addresses to lmhosts, but that did nothing.
<Alonea> how do I connect to a network with WAP?
<Scunizi> !wap
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: did you run the command I gave you ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scale6> |ericsson|: when i turn my computer on instead of booting into feisty i get a line that says BusyBox v1.1.3 Built In Shell - /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: in the samba config i'm guessing you've got "global] 	name resolve order = wins lmhosts hosts bcast" ?
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: did you also kill the processes with that ps|awk command ?
<welch> alonea, i am trying to do that as well. this helped : http://ubuntu-tutorials.blogspot.com/2007/02/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in.html
<coopster> IntuitiveNipple, yes
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: it will still be running even if you move the exe file
<tom_> hi, anyone run ut2004 on an intel 950 gma?
<letronje> hi i am a gentoo user and wanted to know how to install ubuntu's human theme in gentoo? which engine shud i install and is there a tar.gz file which i can drag to gnome-theme-manager to install the theme ?
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: how about making hosts the first one to check?
<welch> does anyone know how to setup wpa with a network that requires a specific username and password (the username is not the same as my ubuntu account)?
<|ericsson|> steel_lady: I'm sorry, I can't seem to replicate your problem nor do I see where the fault may be..
<Scunizi> !wpa | welch
<ubotu> welch: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<steel_lady> Hobbsee, obviously I have to do something else to get attention, besides talking my clothes off
<welch> letronje, good question. download and install ubuntu
<Alonea> welch: it might help me some, though I am on Kde, and use Wireless Assistant as the KNetworkManger stuff was broken last I checked. Actually had to get rid of it and NetworkManger so Pigdin would work correctly
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: the command I gave you was: add a line to your /etc/fstab file that will allow regular users to mount an ISO file, do this: sudo sh -c 'echo /tmp/temp_user.iso /mnt/iso udf,iso9660 loop,ro,unhide,user,noauto,uid=1000,gid=0 0 0 >> /etc/fstab'
<tom_> getting wierd white flashes in game, anyone got an idea?
<|ericsson|> scale6: there is a bug reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/96084
<Hadron> when I try to update date and time from the task bar gnome applet I type in my sudo password but then it says it cant load the configuration. Any ideas?
<letronje> welch: all i want is the theme
<steel_lady> <|ericsson|> to replicate how? I mean when you install it, it just doesn't have libraries they said are needed for wip
<nonZero> anybody around to help me make my microphone work?
<Samus_Aran> nonZero: what type of microphone ?  USB or attached to your soundcard ?
<BernardErase> I have a small problem - beryl is opening windows with the title bar hidden under my gnome menu bar. Annoying stuff, tried playing around with the place window settings, no go, and y constraint is checked. Anyone?
<Hadron> nonZero: if you have any luck let me know! I spent ages in Feisty trying to mine working. Never did.
<coopster> IntuitiveNipple, no change
<majd> you can't transfer files to an ipod from the livecd?
<nonZero> Samus_Aran:  soundcard. speakers work OK
<Paradoxx> How do I prevent ubuntu from mounting drives with root only priveledges?
<Hadron> nonZero: me too although mine was onboard sound.
<Jonah> hi guys got some big problems with memory, ubuntu won't boot up, i just put 4gb ram in my machine and now it wont boot can anyone please help?
<abarbaccia> is there any way to tell whats hogging all the space on my 12G partition?
<Hadron> Paradoxx: google up/man fstab
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: I'd try reducing samba's name resolution to just "hosts" just to prove the file is actually being used!
<Samus_Aran> nonZero: okay.  first off, open a terminal and load the program "alsamixer", then press Tab to get to the recording selector and find your microphone in the list, use the right arrow to go to it and Spacebar to select that as your recording source
<Paradoxx> Hadron, kk
<nonZero_> Samus_Aran:  soundcard. speakers work OK
<hammedhaaret_> Samus_Aran: got it... wrote the sudo command in terminal.. checked fstab file, the line was there... then double clicked .iso file... just opened archiever again
<welch> scunizi: thanks for the link, but there was no information about configuring it with a specific username and password. do you have any other ideas?
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: that's not all of it, that was step 1.  two more steps
<hammedhaaret_> Samus_Aran: ... mm i have to reboot x... oh ok
<nickrud> abarbaccia, under apps->accessories, disk usage analyzer
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: why are you restarting X ?
<Paradoxx> Hadron, I'm sure what exactly I am looking for
<welch> scunizi: i am pretty sure the problem is that ubuntu is trying to use my account name (or no name) as my username
<hammedhaaret_> Samus_aran: no no.. just thought i should.. never mind.. im ready for step 2
<Scunizi> welch:  sorry I haven't delved into wpa on wireless espicially on fiesty.  I'm still on dapper which has lousy support for wpa.
<welch> scunizi: thanks anyway
<byron> Hello. I've got a problem with hibernate and suspend. Well it switches off fine but on restart nothing happens and I'll get a black screen and I can't shutdown. Any suggestions to solve the problem?
<coopster> IntuitiveNipple, no apparent effect.  I had a thought that it may be dhcp related, would an incorrect wins entry do this maybe?
<Hadron> Paradoxx: 4 filed I think. "user". Google will find details for you.
<Hadron> s/filed/field
<|ericsson|> steel_lady: as you mentioned, it does not come with the pgplot libraries and I don't know where they might be located
<Samus_Aran> nonZero: after that, press Tab twice more to go back to the main alsamixer screen, and tap right arrow and look for an "input gain" or similar control, as you usually want to turn that on.  then keep going right and there will usually be some badly named items to adjust the input recording volume, you'll probably need to turn it up, maybe unmute it
<hammedhaaret_> Samus_Aran: im not... im ready for step 2
<Xerus> Hi, I why the DNS server can only resolve names using loopback, but when I try it from a different computer it can'
<marshall> when i open gnome-font-properties (System>Preferences>Font) the window closes shortly after appearing. when i do it in the terminal, i get this output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20823/
<nonZero_> Samus_Aran:  i missed your 1st msg (disconnected)
<IntuitiveNipple> welch: which form of WPA are you using? EAP?
<Samus_Aran> nonZero_: oh
<Samus_Aran> nonZero_: it was this: first off, open a terminal and load the program "alsamixer", then press Tab to get to the recording selector and find your microphone in the list, use the right arrow to go to it and Spacebar to select that as your recording source
<hammedhaaret_> ..
<Paradoxx> Hadron, huh?
<scale6> okay... when i try to boot i get an error message that says "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init"
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: I will DCC Send the file to you over IRC, just a moment, saving it
<hammedhaaret_> ok
<scale6> what can i do about that? and what is that doing to my computer?
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: sudo apt-get install realpath
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: that is needed for the script to work
<coopster> IntuitiveNipple, no such luck, WINS is set up correctly.  Any other ideas?  I'm stumped.
<Garnol> Scunizi: no i dont have 2 speaker icons near the clock ... and the tutorial a other guy gave to me uses commands, which i dont have installed !?
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: could it be that the local dnsclient has cached a bag answer on the client you are testing from?
<Hadron> Paradoxx: "huh" what? You said you didnt know how to mount a drive. I pointed you to "man fstab" and indicated that the 4th field might be of interest. The suggested that google can help more.
<Jonah> hello anyone who can please help me?
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: bag==bad
<savetheWorld> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<coopster> IntuitiveNipple, I've repaired the connection, disabled/enabled, and restarted.  It also seems to pause and request as opposed to immediately coming back with not found
<welch> intuitiveNipple: i don;t know the only options are TIKC , AES-CCP and automatic
<Paradoxx> Hadron, no...I know how to mount. My problem is that when I plug in my external hard drive it is mounted as read only
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: Are the clients Windows or Linux?
<NoiseTherapy> org
<coopster> IntuitiveNipple, all windows
<Scunizi> Garnol: by other commands.. do you mean alsamixer?
<kalpik> Paradoxx, is that an ntfs drive?
<Hadron> Paradoxx: They you are not mounting it properly. Unless its is NTFS?
<welch> intuitiveNipple: but the network documentation says PEAP
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: hmm, have you tried from a command prompt: ipconfig /flushdns
<Hadron> Does this drive have a UUID entry in the fstab file?
<Garnol> Scunizi: no .. that are commands like:  --purge
<hammedhaaret_> Samus_Aran: done.. realpath installed
<Garnol> Scunizi: and -snd
<daltocli> WOW! Even with vmware-server running an XP install my cores are only using ~30% cpu resources/load
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: okay you need to accept this file send now
<mdolan> Hi all... have an issue with alsa... my USB speakers don't seem to work at all. If I try restarting /etc/init.d/alsa-utils I get an error: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_copn failed for default: No such device"... any ideas?
<Garnol> my system volume isnt muted but its very very very low
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: try /dcc accept samus_aran
<Hadron> daltocli: get the XP session to do something and repot back :-;
<Scunizi> Garnol:  If you check your "System Monitor" (appelate I've got loaded on top bar) do you have any services loaded like kded or kdeinit or klauncher?
<welch> IntuitiveNipple: sorry, i was disconnected if you responded please repeat
<daltocli> Hadon: Waiting for the install to finish :)
<IntuitiveNipple> welch: I suspect it has something to do with which WPA methods your Linux WiFi driver supports
<Samus_Aran> nonZero_: any luck finding the controls ?
<Garnol> Scunizi: no .. i just have skype, gaim and now amarokh
<kalpik> daltocli, try virtualbox too.. i find it fater than vmware :)
<daltocli> I'm just surprised... Assigned 5Gb disk space and 512mb ram (out of my 2gb) to it
<kodge> Hey guys.
<Garnol> or what do you mean ??
<welch> IntuitiveNipple: okay, so there is no hope?
<kemik> is there a way to log on a remoteserver, start an X app and *not* redirect output to the client, but instead let it run as if i were sitting locally ?
<Garnol> under processes ?
<Hadron> daltocli: installs are not CPU intensive. They are disk bound.
<daltocli> kalpik, I'll do that I think... But I'm using a 64-bit OS
<daltocli> Hadron, true
<IntuitiveNipple> welch: There's always hope; but it might be futile :p
<nonZero_> Samus_Aran:  (i'm on the phone... :-( )
<kalpik> daltocli, aah,, ok :)
<welch> IntuitiveNipple: okay, thaks
<daltocli> I think even when it's done things will be pretty good
<Scunizi> This might be tough to do since you might have a tone loaded in amorok. but have you tried uninstalling amarok then testing after a reboot?
<BioHaZZarD> HIgh
<kodge> i'm having some trouble with beryl, is therw another channel i should be in?
<daltocli> I have Core 2 Duo T5500 with 2gb ram
<Samus_Aran> nonZero_: there are four main controls for microphones: 1) recording source [needs to be set to mic] , 2) input gain [without it many mics are almost silent] , 3) mic recording volume, 4) mic output volume
<BioHaZZarD> nope this one is the fullest
<daltocli> Should keep things nice and useable :D
<Samus_Aran> nonZero_: the mic output volume will normally be muted, otherwise your speakers will play what you are speaking into the microphone, and then it will get recorded again and create awful feedback
<DaFFes> Hey guys does anyone know how to make script for XCHAT like it could be done for Mirc?
<hammedhaaret_> Samus_Aran: in IRC??
<Scunizi> garnol: I answered but didn't put your name in the post .. look above..to catch it.
<Samus_Aran> nonZero_: but the mic output volume is good to turn up for testing
<daltocli> DaFFes, http://www.xchat.org :)
<Garnol> Scunizi: cant i use amarok ??.. or do i have to uninstall it temporarly
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: yes
<daltocli> Or, google.com :P
<IntuitiveNipple> welch: there's a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/107321
<Samus_Aran> DCC SEND request sent to hammedhaaret_: user_mount_iso.sh
<IntuitiveNipple> oh, he's gone already
<DaFFes> tx
<coaniepi> hi, what is default torrent client in Feisty please? : )
<daltocli> You use perl, python or TCL :)
<daltocli> I've yet to test ruby and php :P
<DaFFes> i guess tcl is more like mirc scripting
<daltocli> I certainly hope not
<nickrud> coaniepi, gnome-btdownload
<BioHaZZarD> i hav a amd athlon fx-60 64 bit dualcore 2x 2,8 GH a DFI Lanparty MOBO Got Dual Channel extra fast G.E.I.L physical memory A Ati Radeon EAX 1900XTX Crossfire :D and a Seagate 320 Gig Hard disk OW YEAH AND I HAV DRIVERS PROBLEMZ!!!!! :S
<hammedhaaret_> ok......guess that didnt work
<Scunizi> Garnol:  You can uninstall without removing everything just as a test to see how the volume reacts...I'm not sure if this will actually do anything but if a KDE app is causing the issue this might let you know.
<DaFFes> Hey guys, i'm a new user in Ubuntu, and i had to reinstall the system once, before reinstalling my webcam was OK, and i hadnt configured anything, but after reinstalling my webcam doesnt function, i tried a lot of guided tutorials with spca and gspca, and my webcam is in the spca support list, does anyone know what can be happening?
<daltocli> mirc scripting is just plain revolting and primative :)
<DaFFes> its a A4tech camera and in the lsusb is described as Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam
<steel_lady> PriceChild, you see, I still don't have any suggestions or help :(
<daltocli> I think you need to do a custom install for the spca5xx driver
<coaniepi> nickrud, thanks. : )
<daltocli> I always had to (I really should test it out again)
<retaliator> where can I change the color theme of my murrine gtk?
<DaFFes> daltocli, i did it a lot of times
<DaFFes> hehe
<daltocli> Oh :S
<fruitbag> Hey all...
<DaFFes> spca5xx
<DaFFes> gspca
<fruitbag> I have a big dilema.
<DaFFes> ...
<Garnol> Scunizi: i hate things like that .... im now going to remove all KDE software from Synaptic ...
<Scunizi> Garnol:  another question.... was this card working before?
<daltocli> It is a pain in the rear, isn't it?
<fruitbag> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 from a USB stic.
<nickrud> retaliator, if it's changeable, it'll be in system->prefs->themes, under a tab there
<coopster> IntuitiveNipple, no luck.
<fruitbag> stick *
<DaFFes> sure it is
<fruitbag> Some of the first instructions are rather vague.
<DaFFes> because it has already functioned once
<theconartist> retaliator, theres a tab thats sometimes disabled. otherwise in the teme file
<Garnol> Scunizi: i worked very well with ubuntu 6.06
<daltocli> I'll give it a test again with my cam when I've finished my vmware stuff
<Scunizi> Garnol: or just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and try kde in a session to see what happens.
<Jonah> hi is there anyone please that can help me out with a RAM problem....
<fruitbag> For example: "Copy some files from sub-directories to the root directory." -- what files, and from what sub-directories?
<Jonah> please?
<fruitbag> ...
<theconartist> retaliator, and im not sure but the murrina configurator might have some controls for that
<fruitbag> It doesn't make much sense.
<byron> Hello. I've got a problem with hibernate and suspend on my notebook. Well it switches off fine but on restart nothing happens and I'll get a black screen and I can't shutdown. Any suggestions to solve the problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: You know it works locally on the server, so it sounds like a case that samba isn't checking (or doesn't have permissions to) /etc/hosts
<retaliator> no you can change lots of things with murrina configurator
<retaliator> but not the colors
<retaliator> and thats what I want
<Garnol> Scunizi: oh .. nearly 500MB  .. this could take a while ...
<Garnol> but its installing
<theconartist> well then whip out your text editor on the theme file
<Garnol> btw do you have icq ??
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: Is there any reason you can't add the Server's name into DNS and have WINS set to check DNS?
<Scunizi> Garnol;  Yikes
<fruitbag> Any views here on what I could do?
<majd> when i install ubuntu using the "Use the largest continuous free space" option, it doesn't damage any windows data right?
<Garnol> scunizi: whats Yikes ??
<TakeshiKovacs> hey guys
<kemik> is there a way to log on a remoteserver, start an X app and *not* redirect output to the client, but instead let it run as if i were sitting locally (display on the remoteservers 'native' display)?
<Scunizi> Garnol: 500mg
<welch> hey, this program i am trying to install is asking for the directory of the ubuntu kernel source code? which is it?
<dyrne> kemik: yeah
<TakeshiKovacs> jesus, what a chaos here :p
<kemik> dyrne: how would i do? as it is now it insists on forwarding
<IntuitiveNipple> welch: thank goodness you're back I had news for you but you'd gone
<welch> oh thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> welch: check this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/107321
<titusg> hi, I have an external usb hdd, with two fat32 partitions on it - it pmounts read-only when I plug it in. How can I mount it rw and format it so that it can be used on linux & windows?
<dyrne> kemik: for instance type 'w' and enter then whatever diskplay do 'export DISPLAY=:0.0' then ' firefox&' or whatever
<spo0ner> kemik: have you tried "screen"?
<dyrne> kemik: maybe i misunderstood one sec
<spo0ner> oh...maybe I misunderstood the request
<__Ace__> how and where to change to make ubuntu automount as ntfs-3g when that is found?
<fruitbag> Bah...
<fruitbag> Why are these instructions so vague?
<__Ace__> and how to fix where it should automount
<DaFFes> daltocli, about mirc scripting... I'm doing now Computer Engineering, in the best University of Brazil, and i started programming in Mirc Scripting, and its not so primitive as u think hehe
<fruitbag> For example: "Copy some files from sub-directories to the root directory." -- what files, and from what sub-directories?
<ubuntu> bugaga
<Chr1831> i am looking 4 a project manager 4 ubuntu anyone know a good one?
<DaFFes> i mean i started with mirc scripting when i was 14
<kemik> spo0ner: not sure what 'screen' has to do with this?
<coopster> IntuitiveNipple, I'm trying that right now.
<daltocli> DaFFes, It is, when you compare it most languages out there
<ubuntu>  ?)))
<fruitbag> "Rename the  isolinux.scg to syslinux.cfg and edit it a bit." -- edit what?
<spo0ner> I misunderstood, I thought you were trying to run a remote screen and disconnect
<daltocli> php, perl and python make it look like nothing more then handwriting :P
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: I've never liked using 'hosts' for this reason. I always add a local LAN zone to DNS
<kemik> spo0ner: ah, no :)
<spo0ner> I completely misunderstood
<daltocli> Let alone mono, C/C++, lisp, etc
<Chr1831> anyone?
<usr13> Anyone using any peir to peir software for trading mp3s?
<IntuitiveNipple> and set the clients with it as their default domain
<byron> damnit, i got a huge lag
<usr13> Any suggestions?
<PriceChild> !piracy | usr13
<ubotu> usr13: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<majd> when i install ubuntu using the "Use the largest continuous free space" option, it doesn't damage any windows data right?
<usr13> Ok, thanks.  (point taken)
<kemik> dyrne: i'll try it,thx
<zaggynl> !harden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harden - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TakeshiKovacs> majd, it should not, no. at least that option did it for me ;)
<zaggynl> Anyone knows of any hack attempts/tests on ubuntu feisty? or tutorials to further harden/secure ubuntu?
<PriceChild> zaggynl, there's a little something on planet.ubuntu.com atm I think.
<byron> Hello. I've got a problem with hibernate and suspend on my notebook. Well it switches off fine but on restart nothing happens and I'll get a black screen and I can't shutdown. Any suggestions?
<zaggynl> okay thanks
<tom_> anyone know of a game for linux thats like the sims?
<Jonah> is it cos i need the bigmem kernel or something, can anyone please help. just put 4gb ram in box and ubuntu no longer boots
<Jonah> i'm on amd64
<IntuitiveNipple> byron: That's a well known problem with so many solutions or partial solutions depending on the model, etc.
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: you still there ?  apparently I shouldn't have pasted that line about the DCC send, I got booted from freenode =p
<PriceChild> Samus_Aran, hey yeah sorry about that.
<hammedhaaret_> Samus_Aran: im here
<byron> well i got a toshiba satellite a100-01l: core2duo t2250; nvidia geforce go 7600; 1gb ram
<PriceChild> Samus_Aran, hammedhaaret_ there's no real reason why you should have to use dcc
<PriceChild> Samus_Aran, what are you trying to send?
<technicallyhesri> I'm interested in setting up a bluetooth dongle on Feisty, anyone have a favorite configuration with a GUI that works?
<Samus_Aran> PriceChild: a 4 line bash script for hammedhaaret_
<Rene_J> hi, i installed ubuntu on my laptop and after some time wiped the partition. as grub now fails to find /boot i can't boot into windows. I read through some faq's and figured that booting from a windows cd and running fdisk /mbr & fixboot would fix this. sadly this requires an administrator password. is it possible to restore the windows bootmanager from linux, alternatively use grub to boot windows (ubuntu is removed only temporarily)
<TakeshiKovacs> anyone here familiar with the cpufreq-stuff?
<PriceChild> !paste | Samus_Aran
<ubotu> Samus_Aran: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<majd> does the live cd not let you transfer files from the windows partition to the external hard drive?
<PriceChild> Samus_Aran, or just pm him it?
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: I can pastebin it if you like
<PriceChild> Samus_Aran, dcc is overkill
<coopster> IntuitiveNipple, what should i set the zone name to in named.conf.local if i want it to serve the LAN?
<technicallyhesri> Rene_J, you might try using 'ultimatebootdisk'
<technicallyhesri> worked for me
<Rene_J> i don't have a floppy
<Samus_Aran> PriceChild: we're on IRC, DCC is there for file transfers.  it is very common for copying and pasting to break Bash scripts.  for example line endings can change, or tabs can end up misconverted.  I've had many scripts break when people copy and paste them
<hammedhaaret_> Samus_Aran: whatever suits you and makes me able to open iso files
<IntuitiveNipple> coopster: I always make it "lan.domain.tld" where "domain.tld" is the company's Internet domain
<byron> using the nvidia drivers, i read that there is a solution for an other model but it won't work for mine.
<Chr1831> how come the open link on downloaded files on firefox does not work?
<scale6> how can i mount a file system from the Live disk such that i can chroot into it?
<mon^rch> can I add a "--bind" line to /etc/fstab ?
<harry_> I installed xubuntu and I'm wondering how to remove/turn off the gui
<mon^rch> scale6: if you start gparted and close it it will mount all the file systems :/
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: just a moment, I need to add one thing to the script for you, as you won't be running this from the console, you'll be clicking in the GUI
<mon^rch> scale6: or you can sudo mount -a
* IntuitiveNipple is going to dinner
<Do``> could someone help me with an automount issue?
<D2> hi
<Do``> how do i keep 'automount on hotplugged devices'
<mon^rch> can I add a "--bind" line to /etc/fstab ?
<isidoro> hi
<Do``> without remounting automatically when i disconnect an external hdd drive?
<kanpachi> hello, how long can i use dapper? i tried feisty but i didn't like it, when is the new LTS coming along?
<isidoro> I have a problem with my usb disk
<isidoro> it is a 250GB
<isidoro> linux mount it in read only
<PriceChild> kanpachi, at least 12 months
<kanpachi> 12 months?
<isidoro> and automatically unmount and mount in a sort of loop
<kanpachi> wasn't it released last year?
<maynards-girl> how do I create a shortcut/launcher-link on the desktop to a certain directory?
<kanpachi> or two years ago, if i'm not mistaken?
<Myrtti> kanpachi: well the support for dapper is three years on desktop
<PriceChild> kanpachi, last lts was 6th month of 2006
<PriceChild> kanpachi, next one won't be for at least 12 months
<Myrtti> kanpachi: starting last june
<Do``> isidoro: i have the same problem with a few details changed
* Tribes is away: At the TV
<Myrtti> Tribes: turn that off
<kanpachi> no i mean, if i have a problem, and i come asking here or in the forums, won't people tell me to upgrade to feisty? i've seen it done
<PriceChild> kanpachi, ah i answered your second question :)
<D2> kanpachi: 7.O4 means 2OO7 and April
<isidoro> Do``: how did you solved
<kanpachi> i'm talking about DAPPER , not feisty
<PriceChild> kanpachi, the answer to your first question is that dapper is supported for 3 years on desktop and 5 on the server... which gives you over 2 more years of security updates :)
<Do``> isidoro: dont know, but when i disconnect my drive it automatically gets remounted
<Do``> which screws up the journal of the ntfs partition on it
<majd> Hey, I'm mounting an external firewire drive but it's not mounting with writing permissions, I'm trying to backup some windows files to the external drive
<majd> they're both mounting
<majd> the windows one w/o write, but i don't need that
<isidoro> Do``: my usb disk is fat32
<hammedhaaret_> Samus_Aran: as long as it takes... really appreciate the help (:
<nox-Hand> How would I see what GFX my PC has? :D
<Do``> i dont know what could make it read only, sorry
<kanpachi> ok, thanx, i hate to think i'd be forced to upgrade to Feisty
<nox-Hand> Ah, Hardware info ;)
<maynards-girl> how do I create a shortcut/launcher-link on the desktop to a certain directory?
<scale6> when i try to chroot to my mounted HD, i get: "chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': Permission denied"
<lbci> kanpachi, do you have a problem or just asking about LTS
<nox-Hand> How would I find out whether my "Trident Cyberblade/i1" motherboard card accepts any 3d stuff? (glx, Beryl niceness ;))
<technicallyhesri> Is this the right room to ask about bluetooth on Feisty?
<Soundless> probably
<welch> where can i find or should i make the wpa_supplicant.config file?
<welch> to make this change https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/107321
<Soundless> hi all I got a really big problem and I'm really desperate I really really need help with this
<void^> scale6: if you are root and permissions appear to be alright it's probably just mounted noexec (automagic mounts often are)
<Soundless> I have a HP DV2000 next to thispc and I had ubuntu on it.. it doesn't boot any cd anymore except the ubuntu boot cd
<scale6> void^: it is mounted "noexec". how do I change that?
<void^> scale6: remount it.
<D2> Soundless: have you tried Bios?
<scale6> i've tried. it remounts "noexec".
<majd> how do i mount an external hard drive with write permissions?
<Soundless> well I got everything on in the bios
<maynards-girl> how do I create a shortcut/launcher-link on the desktop to a certain directory?
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: while you're there, 'sudo apt-get install Xdialog', it needs this to pop up a GUI message to you
<scoobydoo28139_> hello room, is there a driver set out there for a bioster tforce550 mbo withthe nforce4 chipset?
<Soundless> cd/dvd is set to first and is enabled and all
<D2> Soundless: set to boot from the first HDD
<Soundless> D2: what do you mean?
<Soundless> I just have 1 hdd
<Xyhthyx> maynards-girl, ln -s <folder path>
<void^> scale6: mount it _manually_. use the 'exec' option if you must.
<hammedhaaret_> Samus_Aran: it couldn't find the package
<Xyhthyx> Or in nautilus, create one using the right click menu and put it on your desktop.
<maynards-girl> xyhthyx, i'll give that a try. thanks!
<D2> Soundless: Set your HDD to be booted first
<Soundless> D2 I'm trying that now but will that help boot from cd?
<PihI> Hi! I have encountered a very strange problem with Feisty. There is this webpage which I cannot access with Ubuntu -either with FF, Opera or Konqueror. I have previously visited the site with Feisty (another computer though) but I can't anymore. It works fine with IE6. Does anobody have an idea what the problem might be ??
<D2> Soundless: w8 - I thought you wanted to boot from HDD?
<_ErNeStO_> hi guys i have a question , i cant change my monitor resolution over 1024 . can anyone help me ? plz msg me
<maynards-girl> xyhthyx, that works! thanks so much
<sjmorgan> is it just me or is launchpad.net screwed?
<Xyhthyx> maynards-girl, no problem :-)
<D2> what do you want to boot? Soundless?
<Soundless> no no I've formatted my harddrive and I'm trying to boot from CD. The only cd it boots is the Ubuntu Live cd and nothing else even not UBCD it just doesn't want to boot anything else
<Soundless> and I want to boot my HP recovery DVD
<jlaw> hi, i "just" set up feisty 64 bit and can't find a proper howto about using 32bit software like opera, can someone tell me what to do?
<void^> !chroot | jlaw
<ubotu> jlaw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<D2> what is that HP Recovery DVD for?
<Xyhthyx> _ErNeStO_, are you using a widescreen monitor?
<jlaw> void^ thanx
<Soundless> to get windows back :$ I want ubuntu on an external hdd
<BioHaZZarD> hi
<D2> You got Windoze on that Recovery DVD? I doubt about htat
<kemik> dyrne: still around, it seems i cant get it to work :(
<hammedhaaret_> Samus_Aran: it couldn't find the package
<Soundless> D2: I've ordered it from HP itself it should have it... + it does boot on this pc (well not exactly but it gives an error that this isn't an hp pc etc)
<BioHaZZarD> i need some fast help on network configuration quite a challenge ;) i got a dual onboard netword adapter 1 for incoming and one for a second pc (through mine) the question is how do i set it up....
<deadend> leave
<BioHaZZarD> Q: Where can i read DHCP addisnged network adress
<Soundless> but on the laptop (which the DVD belongs to) it doens't even give an error it just goes straight to the HDD and gives me the GRUB error 22 (no HDD) probably because it's empty :P
<anto> Heya, what command do i use to view all active programms?
<k00kla> ,  ?=)
<Pelo> anto,  top
<xjdriver69> BioHaZZarD: ifconfig
<Xyhthyx> anto, ps ax
<Pelo> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<D2> Soundless: This is what I think: I doubt about having Windoze on any other CD/DVD than on original disc from Microsoft (except when you burned it yourself ;-) ), so that Recovery DVD contains only drivers and programs
<Soundless> ok D2 forgot about that what about the UBCD
<anto> what do i type if i want to find the a programm called otserv?
<Soundless> it doesn't boot that either
<Soundless> ...
<Soundless> and btw
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: oops, the package is in lowercase.  'xdialog'
<anto> in ps ax list?
<D2> Soundless: But I can also make a mistake, I have never bought any HP laptop
<Soundless> the HP recovery disk did boot before...
<theconartist> how can i tell why a package is being held back in an update?
<sldkfj> Anyone?    How do I change an icon in Gnome's Nautilus 'tree',  I have a USB stick that has an IPod icon.
<Pelo> theconartist,  you can'T afaik  but don'T worry about it , if it is being held it's for a good reason
<Pelo> sldkfj,  right click properites , click the icon displayed in the first tab
<Jonah> hi can anyone please help me out - ubuntu won't boot after upgrading my RAM, this seems to be the closest thing i can find on google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2653783#post2653783   but it doesn't offer any help i understand and i don't wanna reinstall....
<Soundless> any idea?
<anto> exit
<hammedhaaret_> Samus_Aran: and that was it? if so.. you're the best!!!
<k00kla> 
<Jonah> my post with my problem is at bottom of that thread
<D2> Soundless: I opened a channel just for you, you should see it somewhere, go there
<Pelo> Jonah,  ave you tried removing the extra memory see if your system can still boot without it ?
<D2> I don't know what IRC talker you are using, so I don't know, where what...
<D2> do you copy?
<Soundless> I'm using Mirc
<Jonah> my simply mepis live disc boots up no problems however
<Soundless> but I got no clue which channel you mean
<deskyfly> oh my godness
<technicallyhesri> What's the easiest way to setup bluetooth? I'm used to OSX (for idiots)
<Jonah> Pelo, yeah it works fine just not with 4gb of mem....
<D2> I mean a private one
<philwhln> what's the best graphics card for installing beryl effects?
<technicallyhesri> I downloaded the KDE stuff with apt
<deskyfly> many people=) greate
<Pelo> Jonah,  can you boot recovery mode ?
<Jonah> it seems to be a problem ubuntu has with too much mem
<deskyfly> hello all!
<theconartist> how can i tell why a package is being held back in an update?
<Soundless> any clue how or where I can find it with mIRC
<tjl30> there is something wrong with the bottom panel I need help
<Anakao> ubuntu great!!
<Pelo> theconartist,  check the forum
<Jonah> Pelo, no recovery doesnt boot either - and like i say other distros live cds will boot, such as mepis
<technicallyhesri> i'm not sure about why a package is being held up
<technicallyhesri> wish i could help
<nox-Hand> why is pidgin not in packages?
<bnjmn> i have a huge file (5 gigabytes) and i want to delete the first 2 gigs of it.  how should i best go about doing this?
<CheshireViking> !pidgin | nox-Hand
<ubotu> nox-Hand: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<D2> Soundless: never mind, I just tried, now back to the problem
<Pelo> Jonah,  there is a third option in the grub boot menu,   mem check  , try it
<technicallyhesri> you might be able to dd the 5gb file to another file and stop at a certain point
<technicallyhesri> then delete the original
<D2> now your PC doesn't boot anything, right?
<ditoa> hi
<bnjmn> nnng
<Soundless> except ubuntu disk
<nox-Hand> CheshireViking: More why one can't apt-get it. It's stable and it's out
<bnjmn> i don't have that much space left on the disk
<technicallyhesri> ouch
<tjl30> can some one help my out, when I go to minus out programs they disapear
<technicallyhesri> hard drives are cheap :)
<scoobydoo28139> what does AOL have to do with ubuntu?
<david> helos
<hammedhaaret_> Samus_Aran: saaamus?? im i done...?
<technicallyhesri> i've just gotten a HELIO OCEAN phone
<technicallyhesri> and i want to do some bloootoof
<ditoa> ive got pictures
<ditoa> let me upload them someplace
<fratermisc> tjl30, you using the default ubuntu?
<retaliator> how can you add a "new mail" icon in the notification area for thunderbird?
<maaike> I am new to Ubuntu and have a question about an external harddrive: when I plug it in, I can read from it but can't write to it. The error message says that I am not a root user but it also does not ask me for a password
<BioHaZZarD> CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHERE I CAN READ MY ROUTER ADRESS? (Standard gateway) windows on my linux network
<D2> have you checked the discs for any damage?
<maaike> there is no damage, works fine under windows
<Soundless> just burned the UBCD
<david> less caps for the win
<CheshireViking> nox-Hand, even if its stable, if its not added to the repo's, it won't be available, canonical must have decided for some reason that they aren't adding it
<retaliator> how can you add a "new mail" icon in the notification area for thunderbird?
<Soundless> maaike try the NTFS tool from automatix
<technicallyhesri> anyone running ubuntustudio yet?
<david> Is there some decent and somewhat simple tool to convert * -> mp4 ?
<nox-Hand> CheshireViking: right
<nox-Hand> technicallyhesri: yes, I am.
<maaike> Soundless: explain yourself further, again, I am very new :)
<sasch> there are anyone that use postfix ???
<ubuntu__> how create script whitch create folder with the name of date
<daved> ??paste
<technicallyhesri> this is like total CHAOS in a chatroom with 1300+ people talking at the same time
<technicallyhesri> can we organize this better?
<Soundless> download and install automatix www.getautomatix.com
<Jonah> simply mepis boots but can't get ubuntu booting since upgrading to 4gb RAM, others seem to be having this prob but i don't understand the prob or how to fix can anyone please help me out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2653783#post2653783
<technicallyhesri> what does automatix do?
<retaliator> no one?
<ubuntu__> how create script whitch create folder with the name of date
<PihI> Hi! I have encountered a very strange problem with Feisty. There is this webpage which I cannot access with Ubuntu -either with FF, Opera or Konqueror. I have previously visited the site with Feisty (another computer though) but I can't anymore. It works fine with IE6. Does anobody have an idea what the problem might be ??
<ubuntu__> Ar yra LIETUVIU?
<Xyhthyx> PihI, maybe the webpage is now designed for IE ;__;
<ubuntu__> fuckers
<marcin> hi, got a problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<technicallyhesri> Pihl, this may be a SSL or some other security issue
<PihI> Xyhthyx: Perhaps yes. Perhaps this was a known issue
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret_: I have the script done, but it is telling me a message it shouldn't.  I'm just sorting that out then you will be able to use it
<marcin> I've installed my ubuntu in the safe graphic mode... and now my biggest resolution is 800x600.. does anybody know where and how to fix it?
<kernel288> hey guys, how do i open Bittorrent if its already installed on my ubuntu version? Need the terminal command
<D2> Soundless: what have you burned UBCD with?
<gnomefreak> kernel288: most of the time the name of the app will open it in term
<Soundless> nero
<Xyhthyx> marcin, you mean you booted in safe graphics mode. Boot in normal mode.
<sharyari> Has anyone tried installing the nvidia-drivers with the program envy?
<sharyari> I don't get consoles when I do....
<Soundless> but like I said the hp dvd booted before too
<kernel288> well but it doesnt. it says that its not found.
<Soundless> but now it doesn't
<ditoa> hello peoples
<ditoa> i have the pictures online
<ditoa> and they are at
<kernel288> If it would, I wouldnt ask ;)
<marcin> kernel288: Xyhthyx: yes, I meant I've used the safe graphic mode to install ubuntu (7.04)
<gnomefreak> kernel288: what bittorrent app is it?
<ubuntu__> hello, how write in terminal a command witch creates a folder with a date names
<ditoa> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/deadmonkey/ubuntu
<D2> I've heard that Nero can burn a boot CD uncorrectly
<ditoa> they go in order from boot up
<D2> you got a really strange problem
<marcin> D2: I've used the CD ordered in the shipit
<sharyari> you sure?
<shinichizio> Hey, my windows are acting all screwy. I was recently asked (told rather) to fsck my drive and I may have done it wrong. How do I check for that?
<kernel288> Its normal BitTorrent. Add/remove aplication says that its already installed but I  need the command to open It. BitTorrent.
<Xyhthyx> marcin, booting feisty from your HD in normal mode doesn't show anything higher than 800x600?
<gnomefreak> kernel288: gnome desktop?
<ditoa> MTecknology: i put the picture online
<kernel288> yeah.
<MTecknology> ditoa, what's the link?
<ditoa> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/deadmonkey/ubuntu
<D2> marcin: and? what's the point?
<fratermisc> shinichizio, probably best to do that from the livecd- would others here agree?
<LordTureis> ditoa: have you checked the cd for defects?
<ubuntu__> mkdir arch_`date'+%y-%m-%d`                              where is mistake?
<marcin> talyes, 800x600 is the highest resolution I've got from the menu system --> preferences --> resolution
<hammedhaaret__> Samus_Aran: ok.. wont disturbe you then... did i tell you that i really appreciate it?!?
<kernel288> I also cant find it at applications at the main bar, you know.
<ditoa> LordTureis: yup all 7 of them and they are all perfect
<shinichizio> I can't use the CD, I don't have it and have no way to burn it.
<marcin> Xyhthyx: ^^
<Xyhthyx> marcin, are you perhaps using a widescreen monitor and an intel video chipset?
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret__: it's no problem, I like to script.  it's just some stupid error .. um, just figured it out, I had mistyped the line in my /etc/fstab file when I was testing it, blah !
<shinichizio> fratermisc: How do I got livecd-?
<marcin> Xyhthyx: hm.. it's a laptop
<Soundless> I got no clue what to do pff
<ubuntu__> mkdir arch_`date'+%y-%m-%d`                              where is mistake?
<Xyhthyx> marcin, Hmm well you can at least tell if it's widescreen ;p
<neroahead> hi i want to burn a movie, i am usin nero linux how do i burn it
<MTecknology> ditoa, I'm at work - i'll look at it in a second
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret__: I'll just make sure it's working now, then send it to you
<ditoa> kk
<kernel288> So do you know to command for opening BitTorrent?
<marcin> Xyhthyx: and it's intel.. I don't know how to check it's a widescreen :)
<Xyhthyx> marcin, Well.. does it look wide? :D
<Willbert> hey guys sorry for the long question but..
<Willbert> ive been strugglin with this for a couple of days now, tried the forums and wiki/googled where i could but no joy... When i startup ubuntu i get an error (ACPI: unable to locate RSDP) i got thru the installation fine but when i boot up i just get a black screen. I can boot with the 'single' tag to get just a terminal but id like to get into the GUI! Can anyone help???
<Xyhthyx> marcin, Anyways, try installing the 915resolution package: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<D2> Soundless: try forbidding booting from HDD and set booting from CD/DVD multiple times
<Xyhthyx> If that doesn't help you can simply remove it.
<isti> Hello are they other programs like gimp ??
<Soundless> d2 you mean from bios?
<D2> Soundless: yep
<MTecknology> ditoa, It's definitely a driver problem... I'll try to find a fix that worked for me in a minute
<Soundless> not really possible here they get auto-set I can only reorder them
<marcin> Xyhthyx: no, it's not wide.. i've got a lot of free place up, down, left and right :)
<ditoa> :) thanks
<Xyhthyx> marcin, lol.
<D2> then set HDD to the last position
<shinichizio> Is there at least a proper guide to using fsck since nobody will tell me where to get this CD I need?
<isti>  Hello are they other programs like gimp ?? (free programs pls)
<isidoro> why ubuntu mount and umount automatically my usb disk??   it is a continuos loop
<fratermisc> shinichizio, normally the installer cd is a live cd
<D2> isti: just google it...
<fratermisc> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<D2> isti: don't be so lazy
<LordTureis> isti: krita, perhaps
<dr5554> isti: yes CinePaint, mtPaint, jpaint
<isti> thx
<shinichizio> fratermisc: I'm starting at a disadvantage - I got this computer with Ubuntu installed already, and no CD. Thanks though
<isti> where do I get google it
<MTecknology> ditoa, what vid card did you say you had?
<marcin> Xyhthyx: no more ideas?
<D2> www.google.com
<fratermisc> shinichizio, ahh, you can have a cd sent to you, but running fsck while you have a system running can be difficult to manage.
<ditoa> nvidia 6800
<ditoa> pci express
<isti> oh
<Jonah> can anyone please help me since upgrading to 4gb RAM ubuntu won't boot, although my simplymepis livecd works ok, but is slow
<AJ_> Hi, everyone :)
<dr5554> isti: try the repositories first
<Xyhthyx> marcin, nope sorry. Have you tried searching ubuntuforums.org?
<marcin> a little bit
<nickrud> isti, you might like inkscape
<shinichizio> fratermisc: I did it from the command line - I mounted it read-only like the big obvious warning text told me to do. Does that help?
<Jazon> hi hi.  can i chat in here about the S$ patent claims?
<Jazon> M$ i mean
<isti> thx
<isidoro> who help me
<mjr> Jazon, no. #ubuntu-offtopic
<fratermisc> shinichizio, okey doke. good.
<bbrazil> Jazon: #ubuntu-offtopic. there's a debate warming up at the moment
<Jazon> great thx mjr :-)
<CheshireViking> !fsck > shinichizio , hope this helps
<MTecknology> ditoa, try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<scoobydoo28139> welp i goto go thanks all have a good day:)
<marcin> i've seen there a topic about xorg.conf, but i've saw 1024x768 is a default resolution in there
<gnomefreak> kernel288: try using gnome-btdownload
<Xyhthyx> marcin, if previous posts didn't have an answer, open a new thread detailing the problem. Remember to include the brand/chipset if your video card.
<shinichizio> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<isidoro> CheshireViking: is not a problem of file system
<AJ_> Can anyone tell me if there are NVIDIA drivers for Ubuntu 7.0.4 I just downloaded?
<isidoro> is a mount and umount problem
<D2> AJ: yes, but restricted
<gnomefreak> yes there is AJ_
<jjjj> hi
<shinichizio> CheshireViking: Not so much, but thanks.
<neroahead> hi is there any program to burn movies on ubuntu
<isidoro> so ubuntu automatically umount and mount my disk... is a continuos
<lumberjack> neroahead: yes
<isidoro> my usb disk
<CheshireViking> shinichizonio, no probs, I saw you ask for instructions  on using fsck, so just passed the link on
<AJ_> D2: I'm not that familiar with Linux yet, can you tell me what that means?
<boow> just installed nvidia driver on edgy with envy im trying to install audacious with projectm but can't find the gl libraries
<neroahead> can u give me any names pls
<zaggynl> neroahead, goto applications->add/remove
<n2diy> Jonah:  run memtest, it should be one of the boot options on the live CD.
<neroahead> yes i know that
<hammedhaaret__> Samus_Aran: how will you send it? link?
<neroahead> but what to download theere which programs
<kernel288> it says that its not supported and so the host-based autentications is failed.
<gnomefreak> !nvidia > AJ_   | AJ_ please read the pm you recieve from the bot
<D2> AJ: Me 2. restricted means they are not free, but you can use them, don't worry
<Xyhthyx> isidoro, only be worried if it's mounting/umounting by itself without you touching the usb drive.
<neroahead> but what to download theere which programs
<isidoro> Xyhthyx: yes that's the situation
<Jonah> n2diy, memtest gives some errors, but i'm not convinced that there's any problems with my memory itself as the bios check is ok and mepis live disc boots, i think its ubuntu and something possibly to do with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2653783
<AJ_> D2: I downloaded drivers off the NVIDIA site, but they didn't work
<Xyhthyx> isidoro, Ah.. then you should be worried. I don't have an answer unfortunately.
<zlx> if i make KDE my default windows manager will it be just for that user or all users?
<zafer> hey guys
<AJ_> I ended up having to rollback (well, a friend did after I installed ssh)
<zafer> i'm new to ubuntu
<boow> where are the gl libraries located i think im using xorg 7.x
<JRw> I have a new 500 GB Seagate external USB drive; I booted live Ubuntu 7.04 so I could test writing to the ntfs drive...  BUT it says only root can do it, and @#$@@% I don't know how to become root in ubuntu !
<isidoro> Xyhthyx: windows is fine
<neroahead> hello
<zafer> i'm running edgy right now
<zafer> i've gotten AIGLX and BEryl to work very nicely
<T`> anyeone here have issues with WPA + feisty? seems to work rarely on my laptop (bcm43xx ndiswrapper drivers)
<D2> no, you don't have to download any drivers, they are burned with the OS
<D2> I mean with Ubuntu
<zafer> i was wondering how i could install i guess any plugin for firefox that enables me to watch videos and flash stuff?
<JRw> How can I open a file browser as root?
<n2diy> Jonah:  Ok, I'm loading the forum info. now. The bios memory test isn't as complete as memtest, if memtest is showing errors, something is wrong.
<zafer> can anyone help me?
<Xyhthyx> isidoro, you can try System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media. Turn off automounting.
<Willbert> cananyone help with this error(ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP) and a black screen instead of GUI
<preaction> JRw: in the live cd, doing "sudo -i" will put you into a root shell
<zafer> i'm trying to get firefox to play streaming videos and all flash stuff?
<D2> are you there, Soundless?
<JRw> preaction, OK, thanks.  What about a gui browser?
<boow> zafer, get a prog called automatix it does all that for you and more
<preaction> JRw: sudo nautilus
<JRw> preaction, Thank you!
<danny> Sorry to interrupt but could anyone help me with an X issue?
<LordTureis> I wouldn't use automatix.  it's screwed up enough ubuntu installs for me.
<ditoa> btw i have two monitors connected, would that cause it to fcuk up?
<preaction> !automatix | boow, zafer
<ubotu> boow, zafer: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ciaron> if i'm using fglrx? how do i switch back to the open source drivers? I want a clean xorg.conf too
<boow> oh well
<Jonah> n2diy, i've just taken one of my 1gb dimms out and it boots fine, just took the last one out, but it doesnt matter which 3 i put in, so it can't be the memory itself, it's just that 4gb is too much for it
<zafer> preaction, can you help me please
<preaction> !flash | zafer
<ubotu> zafer: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<D2> ok guys, can anyone tell me, what version of glibc do I get with Feisty 7.04?
<LordTureis> zafer: in add/remove applications: install the "ubuntu restricted extras"
<n2diy> Jonah:  Interesting.
<RawSewage> Im trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, but it wont load the Installer.  my CD just keeps running, and the whole system grinds to a stop.  how can I install Ubuntu
<Jazon> what is the channel for feisty fawn?
<Jonah> n2diy, exactly....
<LordTureis> rawsewage: what is your processor?
<Jazon> nm
<dn4> ok I want to install the very basic components of fiesty, just enough to get a console up with root access. From there I want to change my apt-get sources.list to ubuntustudio sources and build my system from there. Does anyone know of a minimalistic install cd for fiesty?
<Willbert> Raw: are you using the live cd?
<RawSewage> LordTureis, I think it's fairly fast.  Over 1 ghz anyway.  probably 1.7
<n2diy> Jonah:  What where the memtest errors?
<zafer> LordTureis, can you tell me how to do this through the terminal
<ditoa> is there any way to "install" the nvidia drivers for the live cd?
<LordTureis> dn4: install ubuntu sever edition and then go from there
<Willbert> Raw: are you using the live cd?
<RawSewage> yes
<Willbert> Raw: download the alternative install CD from the ubuntu webby
<RawSewage> I get as far as seeing the out line of the updater
<D2>  ok guys, can anyone tell me, what version of glibc do I get with Feisty 7.04?
<RawSewage> Willbert, what does that do
<zafer> LordTureis, i already allowed the restricted stuff in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jonah> n2diy, it just looks like a load of numbers to me, doesnt really say anything
<LordTureis> zafer: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Willbert> Raw: itll give you the option to install from boot time
<RawSewage> Willbert, ok thx
<Willbert> saving you laptops resources
<Willbert> your*
<RawSewage> good
<UnD[3] r|ubuntu> irc.freenode.net
<Willbert> ;) nps
<RawSewage> Im sure once Ubuntu reformats and cleans off Windows, my computer will run fast again
<UnD[3] r|ubuntu> ops
<UnD[3] r|ubuntu> excuse me
<UnD[3] r|ubuntu> sorry
<BAKLIS> hi
<Willbert> Raw: i totally agree
<UnD[3] r|ubuntu> ^^'
<LordTureis> ditoa: before it boots or after?
<D2> can anyone tell me, what version of glibc do I get with Feisty 7.04?
<danny> Ok, so I'll go ahead and throw this out here. I just installed xubuntu and am having display issues. Everything is split. I have my desktop but the bottom is a copy of what is going on up top and the side is tweaked.
<bbrazil> !info libc6 fiesty
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 4003 kB, installed size 9976 kB
<zafer> LordTureis, it says couldnt find package
<D2> THX!
<isidoro> very strange only with lowlatency kernel I hve the umount&mount usb disk by its self
<Kukinen> yo ppl
<LordTureis> zafer: you enabled the restricted stuff, right.  did you enable universe and multiverse?
<ditoa> brb
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret__: are you around still ?
<Kukinen> this is suomi server?
<zafer> LordTureis, 1 minute
<kevin__> !wifi > kevin__
<isidoro> is there a irc for ubuntu kernel??
<LordTureis> zafer: actually you just need multiverse
<Kukinen> Allo
<Iiblis> ak jeezinj
<Kukinen> LordTureis
<zafer> LordTureis, yeah multiverse is there
<zafer> LordTureis, and universe
<LordTureis> kukinen, what?
<gissela> olih
<Iiblis> blja :D
<n2diy> Jonah:  Take a look at this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257012
<blja> :D
<Biohazard> hi
* Iiblis lol
<dn4> man on the ubuntu website it is really hard to understand that if youw ant to download the server edition you need to click that little circle
<dn4> took me a while ot figure that out
* blja slaps Morda22 around a bit with a used condom
<Kukinen> Morda22
<Morda22> blja prjamo po morde?
<Kukinen> hi
<kevin__> I am trying to get my wifi working. I have a  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318. I am trying to find the windows driver for my card.. know where i should look?
<Kukinen> :)
<LordTureis> Kukinen: suomi  -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinnishTeam
<Morda22> Kukinen ;D
<LordTureis> wait what?
<JRw> preaction, Darn.  Ubuntu lists the drive as a read-only drive and will not allow permissions to change even as root!  Darn, I read the 7.04 can read AND write ntfs.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* blja was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (offtopic, etc)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@81.198.155.232]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<preaction> !ntfs-3g | JRw
<ubotu> JRw: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.199.112.238]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gwashburn> I've recently upgraded from edgy to feisty, but now the gnome WM seems to not be starting, what is the binary name for the gnome WM?
<preaction> JRw: you can also install that in the live journal, no worries
<LordTureis> zafer: ok, back to you.  Multiverse is enabled.  it still doesn't work?
<preaction> JRw: er.. live CD
<Samus_Aran> hammedhaaret__:
<zafer> LordTureis, yeah
<zafer> LordTureis, dunno why
<Samus_Aran> (oops, didn't mean to hit enter)
<LordTureis> try sudo apt-get update
<LordTureis> then try
<kodge> Hey guys. I was wondering how I changed the pictures on the top of the cube with beryl?
<hammedhaaret__> Samus_Aran: YES yes sry
<LordTureis> kodge: beryl settings manager > desktop > desktop cube > caps
<n2diy> Jonah:  Also, you might ask the folks in #ubuntu-kernel if there are issues with 4 gigs of ram?
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know what might cause my eth1 interface to remove its assigned IP address every few seconds ?
<tapas> how can i get a list of all installed packages on the system
<bbrazil> tapas: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<gnomefreak> hint | less
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: DHCp?
<kodge> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.198.155.232]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<christor> Hello
<hammedhaaret__> Samus_Aran: Samus... im here. what du i need to do?!?
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: static IP for the LAN, properly defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<christor> PLease can someone can help me to resolve this error : skipping incompatible lib//libinfinity.a when searching for -linfinity , this is installing a card reader ?
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: is dhclient running?
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: and could you pastebin you interfaces file?
<kodge> Ubuntu-effects is pretty much dead. Could you guys help me with a small beryl Problem?
<LeRrA> Anybody here tryed the howto for crypto root in Dapper? I am trying to do that on Edgy 6.10 But i get a litle error when i dpkg-reconfigure the kernel, i cant find any forum posts about it, i know i have solved it before but now i have forgot how i did it:(
<Aftermath> krek
<Aftermath> i smell
<jura> wsem privet
<scoobydoo28139> i have installed drivers and software now how do i play dvd's on here?
<PriceChild> !dvd | scoobydoo28139
<ubotu> scoobydoo28139: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bbrazil> !de | jura
<ubotu> jura: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jura> kann jemand hier deutsch
<T`> anyeone herae able to use WPA on ubuntu? never works for me
<scoobydoo28139> THANK you :)
<PriceChild> !de | jura
<T`> its very intermittent actually
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: eth0 is using DHCP, but eth1 is static
<Wavesonics> Hi, I'm having trouble with my fglrx drivers, and i found in the X11 log, DRI is disabled because I have X11 v7.0.0.0 and I need atleast v7.1, but i dont see it in the Repos, how can I upgrade my xserver?
<dromer> does anyone know how I can get this site to work in my browser? (firefox) http://stage6.divx.com/
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: will pastebin interfaces file, one sec
<dromer> afaik I have the mplayer plugin installed
<PriceChild> dromer, works fine for me...
<jura> a po russki kto goworit?
<gnomefreak> jura: join #ubuntu-de
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@p57B8B55B.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dromer> PriceChild: I had vlc-plugin before, but I didn't like it anyway, I removed it but the mplayer plugin still doesn't work
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: hmm, you sure? Try: ifdown eth0; ifdown eth1; ifup eth1
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: http://rafb.net/p/86Z5Rw94.html
<ditoa> MTecknology: any luck?
<SoulRaven> hy
<SoulRaven> y have a problem
<MTecknology> ditoa, I sent you a link
<MTecknology> ditoa, try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: hmm, I'd set ip_forwarding in sysctl.conf but otherwise looks good
<SoulRaven> i want to install 7.04
<SoulRaven> in my notebootk
<SoulRaven> but after some time
<dennda> SoulRaven, just ask
<scoobydoo28139> followed the link obotu no luck
<SoulRaven> i got an erros.....
<ditoa> what am i looking for on that page?
<bippi> hi
<ompaul> SoulRaven, what exact error
<bippi> who use screenlets?
<demo_> Hello ... trying IRC for the first time. Is this working?
<SoulRaven> regarding.......the desktop......and background.....
<bbrazil> demo_: yes. ask your question
<dennda> demo_, hi! :)
<ompaul> !ask | SoulRaven
<ubotu> SoulRaven: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: how would I set that up in sysctl.conf ?  I've never heard of that file yet =)
<RivaeAerya> I'm trying to install this theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438 but i don't know how to compile it from source correctly. Is there a Ubuntu package available somewhere?
<SoulRaven> and the icons....don't...apers
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: don't worry about it
<SoulRaven> ok
<SoulRaven> :)
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: but if you're interested the manpage and comments in the file explain
<SoulRaven> ubotu i got the picture:)
<SoulRaven> sorry
<Wavesonics> Can some one please help me? How do I upgrade X11?
<PriceChild> !enter | SoulRaven
<ubotu> SoulRaven: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Memories> hello everyone
<PriceChild> Wavesonics, you don't easily.... why do you want to?
<Memories> im trying to set firestarter to start on boot
<SoulRaven> ok.......sorry......a am new in this channel....
<RawSewage> Firestarter is only a configuration tool
<Memories> the manual asked me to edit /etc/sudoers
<PriceChild> Memories, firestarter is always running... its just the gui client you want to appear?
<RawSewage> You dont need to have Firestarter start on boot
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: did the ifup/down stuff do any good?
<kevin__> anyone know where i can find the windows driver for  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318.. I am trying to use ndiswrapper to setup my wireless
<Memories> pricechild the thing is i installed using a normal username
<RawSewage> Firestarter is just a config tool
<Memories> so i think it only starts if i wanted it to start!
<Memories> im not sure
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: that will disconnect my IRC here, just a minute
<RawSewage> you only need to run Firestarter once
<Memories> each time i click on firestarter
<PriceChild> Memories, firestarter is just a gui for the "iptables"
<Memories> it asks me for a password
<PriceChild> Memories, iptables is always running
<RawSewage> no
<preaction> Memories: of course, it's altering something important
<dromer> PriceChild: I reinstalled the plugin using Synaptic, still doestn't work
<Memories> pricechild , so you mean its running in the background!
<RawSewage> Firestarter is a config tool for IP tables
<zaggynl> I constantly get hit on port 36544 (firestarter), anyone knows what this means is?
<PriceChild> Memories, yes
<PriceChild> zaggynl, torrenting?
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: ah, let me suggest a better way then
<Memories> pricechild even if when installing it (i installed it in a none root account) ?
<PriceChild> !pm | Wavesonics
<ubotu> Wavesonics: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: pkill dhclient; ifdown eth1; ifup eth1
<RawSewage> wtf.  PriceChild wants me to cahnge my nick?!?!?!
<Wavesonics> ok sorry
<RawSewage> lol
<ompaul> RawSewage, you should
<Wavesonics> well the DRI won't initialize because it says it needs X11 >= v7.1.0.0 and mine is v7.0.0.0
<RawSewage> what!?!?
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: you'll want to do a 'dhclient eth0' after this is all done to fix it back up (or an up/down on eth0)
<ompaul> do it
<RawSewage> thats silly
<SnapLin> can i go OFFTOPIC PLEASE....YOU ALWAYS BANN ME WHEN I DO....BUT I HAVE A DYYNAMIC IP YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO SHUT OFF ALL OF BELLSOUTH TO GET RID OF ME
<RawSewage> no
<Wavesonics>  i'm running Ubuntu 7.04
<RawSewage> thats my name I always use
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@71-34-250-53.eugn.qwest.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bdadmin2w> anyone know of an internet speed test that I can run from the console?
<rr_lap> how do i switch tabs in firefox whileusing keyboard?
<cables> rr_lap, ctrl-tab
<bdadmin2w> control + tab, i think
<SnapLin> tab
<dennda> rr_lap, CTRL+TAB
<isidoro> ho no one has problems with usb disk??
<tonyr1988> rr_lap: Ctrl+Tab and Ctrl+Shift+Tab
<PriceChild> Wavesonics, feisty has xorg 7.2
<Xyhthyx> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<bbrazil> bdadmin2w: try bing, though that won;t take throttling into account
<Memories> one other question
<SnapLin> can i go OFFTOPIC PLEASE....YOU ALWAYS BANN ME WHEN I DO....BUT I HAVE A DYYNAMIC IP YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO SHUT OFF ALL OF BELLSOUTH TO GET RID OF ME
<PriceChild> rr_lap, alt+num always works for me
<bbrazil> bdadmin2w: wgetting a large file from a local mirror is also good
<Wavesonics> How can I confirm my version?
<Memories> each time i sign in with AMSN, i get an update popup
<bdadmin2w> control + tab is a very general key shortcut, it can be used to switch windows inside of a window in many applications
<PriceChild> Wavesonics, lsb_release -a
<Mitsuo> hello, someone has idea about vmware here?
<Memories> am in the update link and i chose my distro.. now wht! which one do i download and wht to do with it :S (am obviously a NEWBIE)
<tonyr1988> Mitsuo: What's your question about it?
<SnapLin> can i go OFFTOPIC PLEASE....YOU ALWAYS BANN ME WHEN I DO....BUT I HAVE A DYYNAMIC IP YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO SHUT OFF ALL OF BELLSOUTH TO GET RID OF ME
<Wavesonics> i mean my version of X11
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<isidoro> here ubuntu mount and umount by it self my usb disk in continuos I do nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-152-179-*.asm.bellsouth.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Memories> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/amsn
<Mitsuo> tonyrl1988: in my guest, the system clock runs like x2 the normal
<tonyr1988> Mitsuo: What OS are you running as your VM?
<Golden_God> I AM THE GOLDEN GOD.
<PriceChild> !pm | Wavesonics
<ubotu> Wavesonics: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Mitsuo> tonyrl1988: WinXP
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64.19.71.109]  by Hobbsee
* Golden_God was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<SoulRaven> i got this error....when i boot from cd........"Some Things, such as theme, sounds or background setting may not work correctly" GNOME........etc....help....
<PriceChild> Wavesonics, apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<rr_lap> ty
<Hobbsee> hi Bhaal
<tonyr1988> Mitsuo: One second...I've got VMWare allocating a ton of space right now...my computer's not happy with me. :) Be back in a second. Someone may be able to help in the meantime.
<Nalleman> why isn't pidgin in the official repositories yet?
<Hobbsee> Nalleman: it's in gutsy
<Wavesonics> PriceChild, ok, it is 7.2. let me dig up that line in the log where DRI is failing
<cables> Nalleman, it's never going to be in Feisty
<Hobbsee> !releases | Nalleman
<ubotu> Nalleman: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Mitsuo> tonyrl1988: okie
<Jonah> arrrgh i hate RAM, i've just spent a shed load of cash on it and now i don't know what to do
<SoulRaven> i got this error....when i boot from cd........"Some Things, such as theme, sounds or background setting may not work correctly" GNOME........etc....help....
<Jonah> nothing works with 4x1gb ram dimms in
<cables> !repeat | SoulRaven
<ubotu> SoulRaven: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Nalleman> cables, why=
<Jonah> with 3 in the system boots but crashes a little into doing anything
<cables> Nalleman, they only provide security and certain bugfix updates.
<Neil3> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Wavesonics> ok PriceChild, here it is:
<Wavesonics> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0
<Wavesonics> (II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0
<Wavesonics> (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI
<Wavesonics> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
<Wavesonics> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<Nalleman> So instead ubuntu ships with a gaim beta...:/
<cables> !paste | Wavesonics
<ubotu> Wavesonics: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* Wavesonics was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (see !paste)
<Jonah> and then some on the internet say it's not good to have 3 sticks in and faster to just have 2 sticks with less mem
<askand> My laptop does a very high pitched sound when i charge it..is something on its way to broke?
<cables> Nalleman, yep, deal with it or download it manually
<Jonah> i'm mad and don't know where to turn
<cables> !offtopic | askand
<ubotu> askand: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bbrazil> Jonah: sound like you have some bad ram
<Hobbsee> Wavesonics: please read the topic, and dont paste in here.
<Wavesonics> sorry
<Jonah> looks like i might have to ebay 2 sticks of ram now, but i don't know
<cjsoftuk_> I'm using ncpfs on Ubuntu Server, and I've found a bug, but I can't see a reason why or see who to contact to fix it
<Jonah> bbrazil, yeah i just dunno - is it not efficient to use three sticks as it goes into single channel mode?
<tonyr1988> Mitsuo: http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa;jsessionid=30778027E6FF5AED7AF4576BF747F904?messageID=7818&#7818
<tim167> how do i list files with their complete paths ? i am looking at ls, but cant find a way to do it with that...
<tonyr1988> Mitsuo: It has some different solutions.
<nuln> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=119715
<rr_lap> what do i need to apt-get to have kde? kubuntu-dekstop?
<nuln> piti
<cables> rr_lap, yep
<centrinel> rr_lap: yea
<cables> rr_lap, but install it with Aptitude
<ompaul> !fr | nuln
<ubotu> nuln: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bbrazil> Jonah: what are you doing that's so memory intensive?
<cables> rr_lap, that way when you remove it, all the crap goes too.
<cables> rr_lap, command is: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<bbrazil> tim167: find
<nuln> oups dsl :)
<Wavesonics> here is the log file from X11: http://rafb.net/p/PC1mM211.html
<centrinel> you can try kde-core too, a lightweight version of kubuntu
<Mitsuo> tonyrl1988: ty, i will check it out..
<tim167> bbrazil thanks
<bbrazil> tim167: you may also want -maxdepth 1 and -ls
<tonyr1988> Mitsuo: Sorry I can't help directly. I haven't had that problem with my processor (looks like that's the culprit)
<a5benwillis> DO I have to do anything special to make a USB hard drive writable underUbuntu?
<PriceChild> Wavesonics, its not moaning about the versions... its moaning that "GART is not initialised"
<PriceChild> a5benwillis, depends how its formatted
<cables> a5benwillis, you shouldn't have to...
<RedRum> hey cables
<Wavesonics> what is GART?
<a5benwillis> I cant write and I cant change permissions.
<PriceChild> Wavesonics, i don't know i'm afraid
<RedRum> i found a picture of you, cables
<cables> Wavesonics, are you talking about nVidia?
<Jonah> bbrazil, vmware
<RedRum> http://www.onlinenetgames.com/content/pictures/1331f5650e005b8c9cab5e7543cb31e4.jpg
<Wavesonics> ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
<|ericsson|> !ntfs-3g > |ericsson|
<a5benwillis> PriceChild: How can I change the formatting?
<cables> !msgthebot | |ericsson|
<ubotu> |ericsson|: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<T`> Jonah, what about vmware?
<Mitsuo> tonyrl1988: i have tried to define host.cpukHz but it has not yeilded useful.. and it was fine a few days ago...
<RedRum> http://www.onlinenetgames.com/content/pictures/1331f5650e005b8c9cab5e7543cb31e4.jpg
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bbrazil> Jonah: in that case you need all the memory you can get
<Wavesonics> how do I get my messages to stand out for the person I am typing them to like you guys do for me?
<bbrazil> Wavesonics: username: message
<Mitsuo> tonyrl1988: my cpu is pentium d 2.8 btw..
<Wavesonics> ah, thx
<ompaul> Wavesonics, a function of the client
<cables> Wavesonics, put their nick in front of the message
<Jonah> bbrazil, even though some people seem to think that three sticks of more memory is worse than two sticks of less, somthing to do with flicking into single channel mode??
<Wavesonics> figured
<tonyr1988> Wavesonics: If you're using XChat, it has tab-completion
<Wavesonics> oh very nice!
<tonyr1988> Wavesonics: Just type the first few letters of the person's name, and hit Tab.
<cables> Everything has tab completion
<cables> Even Gaim I think...
<bbrazil> Jonah: the difference is not likely to be noticable, if you're worried benchmark your app
<bbrazil> Jonah: discussion without data is pointless
<tonyr1988> cables: Really? Didn't know about Gaim. How does that work?
<Wavesonics> So does any one know exactly what GART is?
<cables> tonyr1988, Gaim has terrible IRC support
<riaal> I have a problem! My linux boot up looks strange (splash screen) and when I press Ctrl+alt+F1 to open a terminal the screen turns gray  for some sec and then the monitor shuts down.. it has worked befor, I don't remeber doing anything that could mess this up =S
<bbrazil> Jonah: if you really care about speed, you shouldn't use a virtual machine
<cables> Wavesonics, are you tlaking about nVidia?
<tonyr1988> cables: Oh, gotcha. I was thinking tab-completion for normal IMming. :) DIdn't see how that would be beneficial. Gotcha!
<ompaul> riaal, failing hardware?
<Wavesonics> cables, no, ATI
<cables> Wavesonics, oh, ok, nvm then
<Wavesonics> damn :/
<anna123> ma qualche italiano ce qu
<anna123> qua
<ompaul> !it | anna123
<ubotu> anna123: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jonah> bbrazil, so basically it' s not gonna be that noticeable really and is better to just have more ram?
<sacater> hey, can anyone tell how I keep networking active, but disable wireless, so always off, even after reboot
<bbrazil> Jonah: in general, yes
<anna123> a scusate
<bbrazil> !it | anna123
<riaal> ompaul, sound strange, have a really ubuntu-overkill hardware setup.. what do you think is the problem then? graphic card?
<rr_lap> all i need to apt-get is kubuntu-desktop to install kde right?
<bbrazil> rr_lap: yip
<kbrooks> I'd like to clear out all packages that DO NOT have a (in)direct dependence on ubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> riaal, na it just reaches other parts of hardware - try a couple of live cds first
<sacater> nope
<ompaul> kbrooks, you telling me you don't know how to do that with your skills?
<bbrazil> kbrooks: you'll also want anything depended on by ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal
<kbrooks> bbrazil, ok, that too
<bbrazil> kbrooks: and linux-386 iirc
<kbrooks> bbrazil, *sigh* and that too. but how do i do that?
<riaal> ompaul, hm, strange
<MaDiNfO_> hi
<MaDiNfO_> foes anyone knows
<MaDiNfO_> hi does last kubuntu
<bbrazil> kbrooks: unless you're really tight on space I woulnd't bother. You're more likely to break somethign than anything else
<MaDiNfO_> doesnt turn of  when we told himto do it ?
<kbrooks> bbrazil, okay
<centrinel> ubuntu-minimal huh? what if i already on ubuntu-desktop. must have to remove ubuntu-desktop first or just install ubuntu-minimal ?
<bbrazil> kbrooks: the generic answers are deborphan and debfoster, don't know how they translate to ubuntu meta packages
<kbrooks> centrinel, it was to me, not you
<centrinel> i am ask everyone on here. can you answer me?
<Jonah> bbrazil, ok i've tried booting with 3 sticks in but my system is ok for a bit then will just lock up, been swapping mem modules around to try isolate a bad one but can't seem to....
<Blazingazn> Hey
<bbrazil> Jonah: try one at a time and memtest86
<Blazingazn> Anyone willing to help a noob lol
<bbrazil> Jonah: should be a boot option, if not it's on the livecd
<|ericsson|> Any hints to what cause the GUI nfts-configuration not to start?
<bbrazil> !ask | Blazingazn
<ubotu> Blazingazn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Blazingazn> Alright =P
<Blazingazn> Well im try to partition
<Blazingazn> And i dual booted before
<Blazingazn> But i recovered my windows
<Blazingazn> And now im missing half my HD
<ompaul> !enter Blazingazn
<ompaul> !enter |  Blazingazn
<ubotu> Blazingazn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tim167> what sign do i put between two commands if i want the second one to wait for the first one to finish ? was it  "&&" or "&" ?
<Blazingazn> How do i move unallocated memory to my main local disk c
<centrinel> &&
<tim167> thanks centrinel
<Puppy_> I want to buy a sip phone that works in ubuntu. Is there any easy way to check if it will work? I want one like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/PHILIPS-VOIP3211-Internet-DECT-phone-Retail-VOIP3211_W0QQitemZ280103585686QQcmdZViewItem
<bbrazil> tim167: ;
<Blazingazn> I'm using partitionmagic anybody know how to nove unallocated memory and join it with another primary like local disk C for windows
<bbrazil> tim167: assuming you don't care about the exit status of the first command
<centrinel> get gparted if you sucks with cli
<foxiness> if i have editor x what i get form 3rd party,and this package 'deb' now update with new ver when now i want to install new one ,this i will act like an update/upagrde,or i need to remove the old ver first ?
<ompaul> Blazingazn, that is a partition magic question not a ubuntu question we would not support it here
<tim167> bbrazil ok cool then i can use that
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: well, you were right about dhclient, there are two of them running, one on eth0 and one on eth1
<SoulRaven> i got this error....when i boot from cd........"Some Things, such as theme, sounds or background setting may not work correctly" GNOME........etc....help....
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: any idea why it has a dhclient running on a static device ?
<Blazingazn> Trying to repartition though
<Wavesonics> i hate ATI for linux :(
<Xyhthyx> foxiness, you can install it without removing the old one.
<ompaul> Blazingazn, it does not come with ubuntu so how weould we know :)
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: you were messing around with your config?
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: /sbin/dhclient -1 -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth1.leases -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth1.pid -q -e dhc_dbus=31 -d eth1
<Wavesonics> I've tried everything in the world. DRI just wont work :(
<Blazingazn> I want to join unallocated memory to a primary so i can repartitonj and re dual boot ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: I have done ifdown -a since then, shouldn't that have closed any dhclients ?
<foxiness> Xyhthyx: k then it will replace the old one ?
<Xyhthyx> foxiness, yes.
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: I will try killing it off and then down and upping both of them and seeing if the problem reappears or is gone for good =)
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: not nessecarily
<foxiness> Xyhthyx: thanks a lot :)
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: thanks for your help
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: if it think the interface is already down, it won't do anything
<ompaul> Blazingazn, the ui for that program was easy 6 years ago when I last used it and we don't do it here no idea where you would get help for it
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: -a is a tad dangerous due to that
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: eth1 and eth0 are both ifup'ed
<techjim> Hi room.  my kiba-dock makes 1/4th of my desktop black.  Any solutions?
<LordTureis> techjim: you're running beryl or compiz, right?
<techjim> LordTureis: Neither.  Do I need them?  My ole tnt m64 had some complications with beryl.  Is compiz more stable?
<m1r> ubuntu 7.04, upgrade: change config file /etc/login.defs ???
<beni_> how to compare two files?
<beni_> i mean show differences between them
<T`> diff
<VictorE> diff
<Xyhthyx> diff
<Xyhthyx> lol.
<VictorE> :-)
<beni_> =D
<beni_> love ya
<bbrazil> beni_: cmp
<centrinel> strcmp
<malcome> hi
<centrinel> hahah
<Mitsuo> Q: i am running ubuntu atm, i wanna add winxp to my sys, i presume that if i will, ms boot loader will boot away my grum, how can i launch ubuntu after that?
<malcome> hello?
<tomy-burn> hi i have a file.avi i want to burn it, can i burn it and see it on my dvd
<Mitsuo> Q: i am running ubuntu atm, i wanna add winxp to my sys, i presume that if i will, ms boot loader will boot away my grum, how can i launch ubuntu after that?
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | Mitsuo
<ubotu> Mitsuo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<malcome> tomy-burn put it onto an iso
<Gabber836> .
<stifler> hi to all
<tomy-burn> i burn as iso my dvd did not play it
<Gabber836> Test
<stifler> does anyone have the MUSIC BOX mp3 player?by telesystem
<PriceChild> !offtopic | stifler
<LordTureis> techjim: yes, you need one of them.  I'm not sure if one is more stable than the other, though.  There still seems to be some debate on that.  It seems to vary from computer to computer.   though on a tnt m64?  I'm not sure either beryl or compiz will run on that.
<ubotu> stifler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stifler> but...it's interest of everybody. it's a non supported mp3..(for now)
<mao_> is there a driver for my s3 trio 64 3d video card that will run opengl at an acceptable speed?
<techjim> LordTureis: Believe it or not, the card is on the official list of supported cards, although I've spent a couple hours on the beryl boards
<techjim> LordTureis: What about xcompmgr?  Will that composition manager work?
<Rictoo|SLP> How would I get Ubuntu to redetect my monitor?
<rasmus_> When I try to play a DVD in Totem, it says that some plugins are missing - where do I find these plugins?
<rellik> I have been doing some setup on my fiesty and now when I reboot it stops on the black "ubuntu" loading screen, with the progess bar about at 50%
<centrinel> rasmus_: you can find it by synaptic
<centrinel> just my suggestion. like i did before. another is using apt-cache or aptitude
<rasmus_> centrinel: thanks, but I've allready tried, but I can't seem to find it- do you you by any chance know the name of the package?
<tomy-burn> hi i have a file.avi i want to burn it, can i burn it and see it on my dvd
<Gabber921> .
<LordTureis> techjim: sry, I don't know for sure, but http://www.kiba-dock.org/components/com_mambowiki/index.php?title=Installing_Kiba-Dock seems to indicate that xcompmgr would work
<blueflops> Hi guys, anyone here knows a way to create a bootable floppy with ubuntu inside, to fix some configuration in ubuntu which made it unbootable? (no cd-rom, so I can't use the livecd)
<centrinel> no~ sorry.
<techjim> LordTureis: oh nice thanks for that link.
<blueflops> Or know of a good linux floppy distro for this?
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: okay, so something screwy is going on.  I ifdown'ed everything, then closed the dhclient on eth1, as it had been left behind.  then I ifup'ed lo eth0 eth1, and it seemed fine, only dhclient on eth0 as it should be
<rellik> I have been doing some setup on my fiesty and now when I reboot it stops on the black "ubuntu" loading screen, with the progess bar about at 50%..  any ideas how to figure out what's wrong?
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: but then ten seconds later, dhclient was running on eth1 as well, removing the IP for it
<BU_> Hi guys, my system hangs up after choosing any option from the ubuntu`s menu when I boot from ubuntu`s dick, what can you say about this?
<centrinel> i got a problem where i cant play wmv file and solved after installing klmcodec. hehe, and thats a different situation isn't,
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: the eth0 that is supposed to have DHCP has this process running: dhclient3 -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases eth0
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: looks about right
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: and the one that isn't supposed to be running has: /sbin/dhclient -1 -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth1.leases -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth1.pid -q -e dhc_dbus=31 -d eth1
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: that's the phantom process that keeps respawning out of nowhere
<mao_> blueflops: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: what's its PPID?
<tomy-burn> hi i have a file.avi i want to burn it, can i burn it and see it on my dvd
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: one sec, checking ..
<mao_> blueflops: worked for me
<TabulaRasa_> hello. i need a small kick in the ass to come to a solution with ubuntu feisty fawn. its running on a notebook with internal cardreader, and everything works fine, as long as the card is inside of that reader while booting. is there any GUI for mountin / unmounting cards?
<Milage> Hi guys
<Milage> Are there plugins for Amarok that enables me to play midi files?
<Milage> And/or other less common format
<Milage> formats*
<dyrne> TabulaRasa_: can you unplug/replug the card and then dmesg | tail   does sda or sdb or whatever show up?
<TabulaRasa_> lemme test it.
<LuisGMarine> Hello, I created a custom partition for my music, but when I try to save files to it, it says that it can't find it, even though its listed as a partition
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: its parent is: /usr/sbin/dhcdbd --system
<dyrne> LuisGMarine: is it formatted and mounted?  try 'mount' command
<TabulaRasa_> now, thats funny. now that i booted with the card inside, i can unplug it and plug it in again.
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: I am not too sure where that program is coming from, it's something about dbus
<TabulaRasa_> before, i plugged it in and nothing happened.
<dyrne> LuisGMarine: if so its just a problem with write access
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: that's beyond my knowledge then
<dyrne> TabulaRasa_: ive heard people report similar thing but never ran into it myself
<TabulaRasa_> hmmmmm.
<Samus_Aran> the apt-cache search says "D-Bus interface to the ISC DHCP client"
<TabulaRasa_> first i thought my card reader maybe isnt supported, now this teaches me better.
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: I will try apt-get removing it and see what happens =)
<BU_> Did somebody experience the same problem as mine?
<Milage> Does any of you know if there is a midi plugin for amarok?
<TabulaRasa_> okay, at least now i know a workaround, thats better than nothing. thanks for the hint with just trying it :)
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: probably a bad idea. dbus is heavily integrated into gnome
<TabulaRasa_> in the future i will always boot with a card in the slot ^^
<dyrne> TabulaRasa_: :)
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: yeah, darn.  it tells me it will have to remove: network-manager network-manager-gnome
<nolan_> does anyone know how to set the default programs for specific file extensions?
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: perhaps there is a setting in network-manager which is overriding /etc/network/interfaces
<Samus_Aran> I figured they would use the same config.  not smart to have two separate network configurations
<Samus_Aran> nolan_: in which file manager ?
<nolan_> what do you mean?
<nolan_> sorry, i am new to ubuntu
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: this is why I use network/interfaces and wpa_supplicant :)
<Samus_Aran> nolan_: e.g. Nautilus is the default for Gnome
<nolan_> oh, okay
<eden> hiya. I got a question, how can I overide the 'panel size' detected by the nv drivers? Currently it is detecting the wrong panel size (too small!)
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: I think a dpkg-reconfigure network-manager will let you diable it
<Samus_Aran> bbrazil: I will try that out, thanks
<nolan_> i believe thats what i use.  it says that when i boot
<data> hi. i am installing (k)ubuntu for a few friends of mine here. problem: A proxy
<data> apt tries to honor http_proxy but fails blatantly
<data> saying: "can't connect to 3128:80"
<bbrazil> data: I'd suggest disconnecting the network during the install (assuming fomr cd)
<data> probably mistaking it for some kind of ipv6-address
<Samus_Aran> nolan_: in Nautilus, you just right-click on a file, then select "Open with other application"
<data> bbrazil: well, i installed it using some vpn tricks
<nolan_> oh, okay.  will it set it as the default then?
<zabin> hey
<Samus_Aran> nolan_: then you choose the program from the list, or if it isn't in the list, type in the name in the bottom.  there should be a checkbox for "always use this type" or something at the bottom
<data> but now i can't update in kde cause adept doesn't honor any proxy-settings
<bbrazil> data: put the proxy stuff in apt.conf
<nolan_> oh, okay.  thanks a ton Samus_Aran
<bbrazil> data: don't bother with any gui tools, they won't work
<Samus_Aran> nolan_: welcome
<Guest916> When my computer starts, after the bios load, it says "Varifiing DMI pool load......"
<bbrazil> data: for gnome anyway
<rellik> I tried to boot in "recovery mode" and after "Configuring network interfaces" I get "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!"..  any ideas what I should do?  I've been googling for a while but can't seem to figure it out
<zabin> I am having some trouble getting my nvidia drivers to keep working on 7.04.
<Chris_Swift> Anyone know where I can get Flash to play YouTube vids?
<data> bbrazil: well, they are not that much of console guys, so when going home, they would have to change that back manually
<data> well, synaptic works just finde for mee
<gebruiker> hallo
<bbrazil> data: ah, unauthenticated proxy?
<data> and sets the proxy properly, even when using apt on the console
<Guest916> Some please help
<data> yeah
<zabin> when i run glxgears i get this message "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<zabin> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"
<data> university here
<centrinel> Chris_Swift: i used easyubuntu to fix it
<bbrazil> data: it's unusable for authenticated. YOu should be able to convine it to work
<LjL> !flash > Chris_Swift    (Chris_Swift, see the private message from Ubotu)
<data> any ideas for kde?
<bbrazil> data: what's the proxy set to?
<Chris_Swift> centrinel, EasyUbuntu? Is that in the default resps?
<bbrazil> data: synaptic is the same for both
<data> http_proxy in env?
<cafe_> guys, i need to install windows on an another partition of my PC, and it will destroy my ubuntu's MBR, how can i reconstruct MBR, grub and get into my linux again?
<bbrazil> data: yes
<bbrazil> data: there's also a synaptic setting for it
<mao_> Chris_Swift: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<epok> hello
<data> bbrazil: couldn't install anything, so i was stuck without synaptic in kubuntu
<bbrazil> data: and an apt.conf setting
<LjL> !grub > cafe_    (cafe_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<centrinel> maybe. i get it from its site, and it uses medibuntu repo
<data> i know
<data> and it's proxy.rz.uni-karlsruhe.de:3128
<blueflops> ls
<blueflops> ls
<centrinel> ah. mao_ has answered the things you need
<LjL> blueflops: try in a terminal
<malcome> gtg
<bbrazil> data: ah, there's you problem. put http:// in front of it
<zabin> does anyone know how to get nvidia drivers working?
<Guest916> When my computer starts, after the bios load, it says "Varifiing DMI pool load......"
<LjL> !nvidia > cabin    (cabin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<data> ok?
<data> will try
<data> thanks for the time being
<Milage> Is it possible to configure the "Sound Juicer CD Extractor" application to encode files using the LAME encoder?
<data> so i should use synaptic under kde?
<Puppy_> I want to buy this for my computer: http://cgi.ebay.com/PHILIPS-VOIP3211-Internet-DECT-phone-Retail-VOIP3211_W0QQitemZ280103585686QQcmdZViewItem      How do I tell if it is compatible with Ubuntu?
<LjL> !hardware > Puppy_    (Puppy_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cafe_> cheers!
<JP_P_home> rkhunter
<Guest916> When my computer starts, after the bios load, it says "Varifiing DMI pool load......"
<bbrazil> data: it should work for you
<Puppy_> LjL: Thanks!
<arcad3> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<tomy-burn> hi i have a file.avi i want to burn it, can i burn it and see it on my dvd
<data> bbrazil: sorry, disconnected
<zabin> ubotu: thats not my problem i have them installed but it keeps getting added to the restrestriced driver list and unenabled everytime i restart the computer
<usamahashimi> hello everyone!
<tomy-burn> hi i have a file.avi i want to burn it, can i burn it and see it on my dvd
<Milage> tomy-burn: that depends
<Milage> on your DVD player
<fraggle_> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usamahashimi> can anyone guide me that how can i enable dma?
<fraggle_> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<tomy-burn> i burned as data my dvd player did not played
<Milage> You can only play an AVI file on your DVD player if it supports divx or xvid
<JP_P_home> !france
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dfgas> k, i have a ati all in wondering, i don't care about all the fancy stuff i just want to acceraated drivers installed, how do i, this is my first ati card i have delt wih.
<Milage> or mpeg 4 in some cases
<JP_P_home> enorme
<JP_P_home> !spain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse | JP_P_home
<ubotu> JP_P_home: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<subdub> hi
<dfgas> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<subdub> anyone knows how I could select the digital audio output with ALSA ?
<usamahashimi> !hdparm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JP_P_home> ok thanks
<subdub> (on th eps3)
<tomy-burn> no my dvd player does not play divx
<LjL> !info hdparm > usamahashimi
<tomy-burn> does this mean it will not play .avi files
<Samus_Ar1n> bbrazil: well, that was the problem ... gnome-network-manager has its own configuration settings for the network, it doesn't use /etc/network/interfaces directly ... >:-|
<Milage> tomy-burn: avi files use several different codecs
<Milage> usually, they are using the divx or xvid codec
<RichiH> Samus_Aran: hi
<dtrump> hey
<RichiH> Samus_Aran: sorry for that, i am about to write email, too
<Milage> if your DVD player cannot play either of these, it would be hard for you to make it work
<tomy-burn> so what to do to be able to burn it and play it on my dvd player
<dtrump> dunno
<usamahashimi> LjL: thanks but how can i enable it permanently?
<tomy-burn> do i need to convert this file
<Milage> You would need to convert it to the DVD video format
<Milage> I'm not sure what kind of program could do this, sorry
<JP_P_home> LjL> what kind of bot is ubotu ?
<tomy-burn> so is there any program on ubuntu i can download and convert this file
<bbrazil> Samus_Aran: if you're still around in 12hours ask me again. I have the answer in work
<SnapLin> lol i chuckleat your bann .....u sux
<PriceChild> JP_P_home, supybot
<JP_P_home> no ?
<usamahashimi> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Lacrymology> hey, does anyone here have uberyl working?
<JP_P_home> so i will work again on mine :)
<SnapLin> cmon bann me] 
<Milage> Simply converting the file isn't enough, I think. It needs to be written to the DVD in a special way
<Samus_Aran> RichiH: do you mean about gnome-network-manager, or did I miss something when I disconnected ?
<NekoSensei> hi room
<SnapLin> more banns loil
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tomy-burn> so is there any program on ubuntu i can download and convert this file
<LjL> usamahashimi: i think /etc/hdparm.conf, but not entirely sure. there used to be a /etc/default/hdparm, but i don't seem to have that in feisty
<dfgas> how do i get accerated drivers for a ati 7200 aio
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-152-179-*.asm.bellsouth.ne!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<Milage> tomy-burn: a quick search on synaptic gave me a result that might do the job
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<usamahashimi> LjL: do i have to add hdparm in system startup?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b SnapLin!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<Samus_Aran> PriceChild: if someone is doing ban evasion, muting them works way, way better than a ban.  bans encourage them to come back, muting makes them feel sad, heh
<Milage> search for dvd creator, and you should get it
<tomy-burn> ok what did u search for
<Lacrymology> or beryl on gnome, it should be the same
<Milage> "dvd creator"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<apollonius> hello, i'm playing with feisty livecd on a macbook...i think it got my resolution wrong, how can i be sure and fix?
<LjL> usamahashimi: i don't know what you mean
<Milage> it claims to be able to create DVDs out of avi and mpeg files
<NekoSensei> I've tried to install netbeans, but give me some errors with ubuntu 7.04. some one had install it?
<Milage> oh, mov files too
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tomy-burn> whats the name of program
<isidoro> hi
<Milage> "Video DVD creator"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-152-179-*.asm.bellsouth.ne!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<apollonius> hello, i'm playing with feisty livecd on a macbook...i think it got my resolution wrong, how can i be sure and fix?
<usamahashimi> LjL: i check the file /etc/hdparm there are some settings about dma there but do i have to put hdparm in system startup so that everytime system starts, it automatically enables dma?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-224-12-87.asm.bellsouth.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Snap]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=snap@*]  by ompaul
<apollonius> screen resolution app doesn't list my native resolution
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<apollonius> xorg.conf blows my mind ;-)
<Puppy_> I checked: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  Is there another hardware compatibility web site I can check? (I have checked the Linux questions one already and it does not let me search the way I want to. What I am looking for is a SIP phone compatible with Ubuntu)
<subdub> anyone hows to select audio output with alsa ?
<subdub> I'd like to use the digital audio output of my sound card
<mneten> apollonius: not sure how it works on a macbook, but my install wouldn't even let me use 1280x1024 until i installed drivers for my graphics card...
<|ericsson|> would this be classed as ban-abuse? ;)
<kbrooks> |ericsson|, dont question ops
<apollonius> mneten: i imagine drivers are installed since compiz works fine
<kbrooks> |ericsson|, you arent allowed to
<SlimG> How do i detect what values I can supply to the "vga=" kernel parameter? so I can find the correct value for 1280x800 (widescreen), vga=ask doesn't mention resolutions
<atomikuXP> I am currently logged into XFCE on ubuntu and I want to be able to get on this logged in desktop through VNC.. at the moment it's not working, just takes me to a white/black screen when I try to VNC into it
<Samus_Aran> apollonius: the first screen on the startup of the livecd has an option to change the resolution
<mneten> apollonius: have you checked the system>pref>screen res ? :)
<kodge> Hi guys. ive recently just installed WINE. Now that ive installed wine im not 100% sure how to open the .exe file? I was wondering if someone could help...?
<Samus_Aran> apollonius: F5 or something like that
<PriceChild> kbrooks, please don't... it was in good jest and i enjoyed the comment :)
<apollonius> mneten: yes
<|ericsson|> kbrooks: I wouldn't want to question their authority since I've got no problems with them since they are doing what they are supposed to..
<mneten> rad. i'm a n00b so i dont really know where else to look :)
<apollonius> Samus_Aran, thanx...so just restart and hold f5?
<Samus_Aran> SlimG: vga=ask is only for text mode.  for graphics mode, it depends on which Linux framebuffer driver you are using
<kimiks> scusate come faccio ad andare al canale in italiano di ubuntu
<kodge> Hi guys. ive recently just installed WINE. Now that ive installed wine im not 100% sure how to open the .exe file? I was wondering if someone could help...?
<|ericsson|> mneten: the support forums is a good starting point for how-to guides
<cjae> how do I search for more channel for my irc client on google and such and how doI add the servers
<kdub432_> kodge do wine [something] .exe
<gnomefreak> kodge: wine file.exe
<cjae> channels
<kodge> K ill try that guys.
<kodge> brb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mneten> ericsson: yeah, thats how i got my wifi working, and my nvidia drivers working :) and beryl
<Blazingazn> Does anybody know a good resource for installing nvidia drivers on the newst Ubuntu 7.04
<|ericsson|> kodge: visit #winehq, but an easy way is to do: wine name-of-application-extentsion
<vox754> !it > kimiks
<askand> Can anyone look at this graph over my batterytime and try to figure out what happens?
<askand> http://askar.freehostia.com/okng.png
<mneten> blazingazn: got it working using envy
<kdub432_> kodge, what program are you trying to run?
<kodge> WoW.exe, those who are not familiar, its a vidoe game
<SlimG> Samus_Aran: Could you tell me what to do to get correct boot resolution? (got ubuntu feisty)
<kodge> Video*
<|ericsson|> kodge: wine has support for WoW, don't worry :)
<Samus_Aran> SlimG: you need to read the documentation for the kernel, or guess.  read the files in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb I think it is
<pyrops> what does .. extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<pyrops>  .. mean??
<Samus_Aran> SlimG: it has a list of the modes, at least for vesafv
<kdub432_> right. wine is *supposed to be able to do world of warcraft....make sure your video is set up right though
<Samus_Aran> *vesafb
<cjae> need to find more damn small linux and puppy linux channels
<Samus_Aran> SlimG: if you're using nvidia framebuffer or something else, you need to find the documentation for that specific kernel module
<kdub432_> i've never had much luck with wine and 3d applications... (thx ati..... haha)
<kodge> Ericsson: Well I just tried what you told me to do. and well, it didnt work, it said wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\WoW.exe": Module not found, but looking at this, its looking in the wrong palce
<cjae> noob @ irc
<Samus_Aran> SlimG: you may need to install kernel documentation to have that file, or view it on a web page
<albert> guys i'm having some dificulties trying to set my screen resolutions, i read on the forums there i could edit it, but i'm not too sure where to find the refresh rate of my monitor, i assume that the refresh rates for my monitor are the synchronization range but i'm not completely sure can someone confirm this for me?
<Blazingazn> What software should i use to put the ubuntu.iso to a CD
<askand> Can anyone look at this graph over my batterytime and try to figure out what happens?
<askand> http://askar.freehostia.com/okng.png
<ompaul> Blazingazn,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<subdub> anyone hows to select audio output with alsa ?
<Samus_Aran> albert: monitors have two main settings: horizontal sync and vertical refresh rates
<SlimG> thanks Samus_Aran, I'll look into it
<kodge> Ericsson: Well I just tried what you told me to do. and well, it didnt work, it said wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\WoW.exe": Module not found, but looking at this, its looking in the wrong palce
<Samus_Aran> albert: you can read your manual or go to the manufacturer's web site to get these values.  however, most modern monitors automatically communicate this information to the computer when X loads up
<Samus_Aran> albert: the monitor needs to be turned on for this communication to happen, so don't boot up with the monitor still off
<Samus_Aran> albert: also, Ubuntu might have filled in its own values that could be incorrect.  look in the X config file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Samus_Aran> albert: it will be found in: Section "Monitor"
<Samus_Aran> albert: for example I have these two lines in that section: "HorizSync    31.469 - 79.976" and "VertRefresh  56.250 - 75.062"
<kodge> I was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to help. Ive set up wine e.t.c and its working. Although when I type wine wow.exe it doesnt work. Its looking in the completely wrong folder. I was wondering if anyone knew how to make it change to the correct foldeR?
<pyrops> extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<pyrops>   <-- what does tha mean?
<askand> Can anyone look at this graph over my batterytime and try to figure out what happens?
<askand> http://askar.freehostia.com/okng.png
<Absens> I can't get flash to work
<smith> what part of flash ?
<Absens> can't get the firefox plugin to install
<smith> whats the errorcode ?
<Absens> i'm not getting one, i've installed it manually, and with automatix.. firefox still reports that i'm missing the plugin
<Absens> i'm confused
<stefg> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<smith> try the add/remove option and select the firefox-whatever-its-called option
<SirSteven> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<cjae> ok what are other good networks besides frenode about linux and open source
<lontra> hi i am getting the following make error ... http://www.pastebin.ca/488150   ... could someone check it out?
<cjae> freenode
<SirSteven> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<steven_> Hi
<walrus> i have just readed that GIMP is specialized in raster graphics edition rather than vector graphics ... in other terms GIMP is more like photoshop rather thatn freehand/fireworks, what vector graphics editor is best suited for my case ?
<stefg> !info inkscape
<ubotu> inkscape: vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.45-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 10487 kB, installed size 45256 kB
<nickrud> Absens, I've fallen back to having firefox install flash for me, it seems to work best
<walrus> thx :)
<apollonius> umm...so i looked at the intro screen for the livecd and the screen resolution picker still only gives nonwidescreen options...how do i change my resolution to a widescreen resolution?
<Lacrymology> excuse me, I have a flash memory/mp3 player thingie and after plugging it in my new ubuntu, it won't work as an mp3 player
<Lacrymology> anybody has any clues on this? ever happened before?
<d2812> Can anybody here watch video on the BBC website in ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> Lacrymology: did you format it? If so, it might have been formatted as ext3 instead of FAT.
<yeniklasor> hi, when was the latest ubuntu feisty update? I didn't see any update after when I upgrade the feisty. Am I wrong something?
<Lacrymology> SlimeyPete, no, I haven't
<SlimeyPete> yeniklasor: I haven't noticed any updates since release
<Lacrymology> Just plugged it in
<yeniklasor> OK thanks
<Lacrymology> it works as a flash memory, of course. Just the display stays dead and whatnot
<XLV> Lacrymology, if it has a removable battery, try removing it and reinstalling it
<rene> hello, can somebody says me how I can extend the run command dialog in gnome?
<apollonius> hi, how does one change resolution in feisty livecd? system/preferences/screen resolution does not offer me my native widescreen resolution
<smith> xorg.config should solve your problem
<yeniklasor> And I want to boot my server to linux, can I manage it with remote desktop? Or only can I do ssh?
<apollonius> xorg.conf blows my mind
<Lacrymology> XLV, what would that accomplish?
<Lacrymology> I think I need a firmware update or something like that.
<smith> but im guessing a rebott will cause the system not to work .. so ..
<XLV> Lacrymology, resetting the device
<smith> reboot*
<Samus_Aran> kodge: are you still stuck ?
<Samus_Aran> kodge: winecfg will run the WINE setup program
<Samus_Aran> kodge: and you need to keep in mind that all the windows programs need to be inside your virtual C drive, usually ~/.wine/drive_c or else look in ~/.wine/dosdevices/c:/
<smith> maby by reseting X
<nickrud> apollonius, I'd say you out of luck on the live cd; you can't edit xorg.conf and restart X. on it.
<smith> ah
<apollonius> can't restart X from livecd?
<nickrud> apollonius, if my experience is still valid ;)
<smith> oh X is started allright
<Samus_Aran> kodge: if you want to run a Windows program from outside that folder, you can symlink to it, or add another drive in ~/.wine/dosdevices/ to point to the folder where your files are
<Samus_Aran> kodge: for example, to add a D: drive you could do: ln -s /mnt/windows/games/wow ~/.wine/dosdevices/d:
<Lacrymology> and.. why doesn't my ubuntu play mp3? Is it normal for default install not to be able to play mp3 OR wav files?
<Samus_Aran> Lacrymology: MP3, yes.  WAV, no.
<nickrud> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Samus_Aran> at least I've never heard of any WAV file issues before
<crevette> hi there
<Lacrymology> Samus_Aran, yes what? yes is it normal for it *not* to work?
<Samus_Aran> Lacrymology: correct
<crevette> I'm running gutsy, and it seems that my second drive (sdb1) is viewed like my first
<atomikuXP> I am currently logged into XFCE on ubuntu and I want to be able to get on this logged in desktop through VNC.. at the moment it's not working, just takes me to a white/black screen when I try to VNC into it
<Lacrymology> Samus_Aran, still not playing .wav s
<crevette> from the disk tools it has the same partitions (where it has not)
<Lacrymology> meh, the whole having linux without internet is quite a pain
<Samus_Aran> Lacrymology: MP3 unfortunately has patents, and many GNU/Linux distros don't like preinstalling it, as their is the risk of a lawsuit.  just view the URL above, it tells you how to add all sorts of restricted formats like RealMedia, WindowsMedia and MP3
<FarrisG>  Grub is booting from a boot partition that, for some reason, I can't figure out how to read once the kernel has booted. This box was originally a CentOS box with a software RAID, and one partition of the first drive not raided for boot. But Ubuntu was installed onto the re-formatted partitions, left as is, and now I cannot install grub. The old CentOS Grub is still there and will actually boot the Ubuntu root, with the old CentOS kernel. But once don
<Samus_Aran> Lacrymology: you don't have Internet why ?
<shadeofgrey> damnit to hell -- i cant stand not having ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> s/their/there/
<Samus_Aran> shadeofgrey: so get ubuntu ?
<shadeofgrey> somebody has to talk me through how to install it onnmy macbookpro
<Lacrymology> Samus_Aran, because I live in a 3rd world country and internet connection is not completely out of league, but not in my basic needs list
<Lacrymology> getting a connection soon, tho
<Samus_Aran> Lacrymology: so how are you on the Internet right now ?
<Samus_Aran> Lacrymology: school ?
<shadeofgrey> i cant stand being ubuntuless for another second
<Samus_Aran> shadeofgrey: that looked disturbingly close to buttless
<apollonius> can someone remind me where xorg.conf lives?
<PriceChild> apollonius, /etc/X11
<Samus_Aran> apollonius: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PriceChild> apollonius, case sensitive ;)
<apollonius> thanx pricechild
<Samus_Aran> apollonius: in future if you forget where something is, a good way to search for it is: locate xorg.conf
<kaukx> are there any good LAN chat software for linux ?
<smith> wall
<apollonius> Samus_Aran: thanx...will remember
<smith> just type wall
<ubuntu> Hey, I have linux live CD running on an HP laptop. I mounted the windows drive with read only permissions, then i hooked up an external firewire drive that I want to backup the windows files to. However, ubuntu (6.06) is mounting the drive with only read permissions and I don't know how to change that
<FarrisG> Is there any way from the grub command line to tell exactly what partition grub is being run from?
<Samus_Aran> ubuntu: which filesystem ?
<Samus_Aran> FarrisG: when grub starts, pressing E will edit the command line used
<apollonius> how do i restart X, if it doesn't restart because it's a livecd then oh well
<Samus_Aran> FarrisG: it will have the (hd0,0) or whatever it is in that line, read from the menu.lst file
<albert> alright i tested the x server and it worked fine
<pokerface> hey can someone help me with something quick? i want to add stuff to the computer://
<Samus_Aran> albert: did you restart the X server to use the new settings now ?
<Samus_Aran> albert: (log out then Ctrl+Alt+Backspace on the login screen to reload it)
<shadeofgrey> i dont understand something
<dope> i have a laptop have I have the server edition running on. how do I get the card reader to work?
<oxy-cotton-ball> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<albert> alright
<dak> anyone know why some realmedia files play in ubuntu 64 and some done? the files work fine on my other debian box that is 32 bit...
<albert> be right back
<shadeofgrey> if macs are nothing more than PC's with a better OS then why is installation of ubuntu not as painless as installing it onmy dads dell
<shadeofgrey> ?
<mads-> I just installed xubuntu on top of normal ubuntu (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop). Internet just won't work from scratch. What to do?? :S
<PriceChild> mads-, you're not telling us something.
<Samus_Aran> dope: if you're not in X with automatic tools, you just need to mount it as a hard drive
<Samus_Aran> dope: it will show up as a SCSI hard drive, usually with VFAT filesystem
<mads-> PriceChild: What do you mean?
<PriceChild> mads-, do you normally connect using the network manager applet?
<ElectricMonk> i've changed some permissions by accident, and need help in returning them to normal
<Samus_Aran> dope: for example /dev/sda1
<mads-> PriceChild: Yes sir, I do :)
<Lacrymology> Samus_Aran, work
<dope> Samus_Aran: so it'll be in /dev
<PriceChild> mads-, wireless?
<thadeus> hi
<Samus_Aran> dope: check dmesg when you plug it in, it will tell you what device it is
<Audio_1> i updated from 6.10 to 7.04 and now i am unable to delete/modify files. It says "read-only file system." what can i do?
<mads-> PriceChild: Nope, wired..
<DeadBird> hi. when i cfdisk /dev/hda  this message comes out :  FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 7: enlarged logical partitions overlap   Press any key to exit cfdisk
<Samus_Aran> dope: dmesg |tail -n 50
<dope> kk
<thadeus> is there anyone here who use kiba-dock ???
<Lacrymology> Samus_Aran, I work for a living, and pay my rent, and schooling, and food and etcetera etcetera
<PriceChild> mads-, you can just type "nm-applet" in a terminal or somewhere to start the applet... but with a wired network it should just work fine. Try "sudo dhclient" in a terminal and see if it works then?
<Lacrymology> and have been able to make my computer work after a long time
<Samus_Aran> Lacrymology: yep, it is quite understandable.  Internet many places in the world is way too expensive
<ElectricMonk> i try to log in, and it tells me the .dmrc needs to be owned by the user and have 644 permissions
<Lacrymology> Samus_Aran, not TOO expensive.. just not on the top of the list, you know
<Lacrymology> anyways
<dope> Samus_Aran: it says SD card detected in socket 3
<PriceChild> ElectricMonk, ctrl+alt+f1, then sudo chown user:user /home/user/.dmrc (replacing user with your username)
<yeniklasor> Can I remote desktop between ubuntu server edition and my ubuntu desktop edition?
<PriceChild> ElectricMonk, sudo chmod 664 /home/user/.dmrc
<mads-> PriceChild: It tells me something about adding "madsravn-laptop" (name of the computer) to /etc/hosts . is that any hint?
<FarrisG> Samus_Aran: Right, but I want to know where that menu.lst file is, because it's not in the boot/grub directory of the root file system. There is a boot partition that I can't seem to find/read once booted into ubuntu
<PriceChild> ElectricMonk, exit and then ctrl+alt+f1
<ElectricMonk> ctrl+alt+f1 opens the terminal?
<PriceChild> mads-, Shouldn't have to touch that and I'd be scared to...
<gn0me> Anyone ever have random parts of the screen just.. not draw. Like Pidgin or a terminal, some menus in Firefox.. they make the actual shape, but don't write the fonts.
<mads-> PriceChild: Hmm.. strange.. Why would it then be telling me to do so?
<PriceChild> mads-, I'm not sure... what's telling you that?
<Samus_Aran> Lacrymology: I was in the Philippines for a year, and it surprised me that a slow and buggy DSL connection cost around 20% more than an extremely fast and stable connection here in Canada (and it's even cheaper in the USA)
<Samus_Aran> FarrisG: did you create a /boot partition when you installed ?
<shane_> Hi guys, is there any prettier desktop interfaces? Like the taskbar etc.
<shane_> Any that look better?
<mads-> PriceChild: When I log in from login screen, a box pops up telling me that it couldn't connect to the internet and I should add the name to /etc/hosts
<nonZero> Samus_Aran:  thank you for your explanation, I'm back :-)
<ryan__> Good afternoon everyone. Quick question for you.. I just got Ubuntu installed, and I use a program called "Synergy" quite a bit. I dont have a keyboard / mouse hooked up most of the time (Laptop on external display with cover closed)... How can I auto-start synergy BEFORE the login manager? I dont want to have to move my monitor and open the laptop every time I login.
<PriceChild> mads-, i don't know sorry
<atomikuXP> How can I use FreeNX server + NXclient (v1.5) to logon to an existing XFCE4 session?
<nonZero> Samus_Aran:  seems like all controls ok, but no output from mic :-(
<mads-> PriceChild: I will just log out from gnome and try out your advice till now :) thanks for your time...
<shane_> Hello?
<shane_> Anyone know?
<nickrud> ryan__, you could add it to /etc/init.d/rc.local
<FarrisG> Samus_Aran: *I* did not, but there already was one. When grub starts, it's the stock CentOS grub screen, and it references a CentOS kernel, and will even boot that kernel. But all of the OS fileystems now have ubuntu on them. I just can't tell where that /boot partition is
<ryan__> nickrud: Will that start it before X though? It must have "X.Org" running when it starts up.
<Samus_Aran> nonZero: as I was saying, you won't hear anything unless you unmute and turn up the {mic output volume} and the {mic input volume}, which have random names with ALSA
<Samus_Aran> nonZero: and you also need to set the recording source to mic
<shane_> Hello?
<nickrud> ryan__, ah. is it ok if it simply starts after you log in, without interaction?
<shane_> Anyone tell me how to spice up my interface? Add more colour make it look more graphical? I'm using GNOME :/
<ZZsputnik> shane may edubuntu? icons?
<ZZsputnik> be
<shane_> hold up
<mon^rch> where is it that I set to report which programs and settings I use... ?
<shane_> edubuntu?
<thadeus> no one use kiba dock here ??
<ZZsputnik> it has nice icons
<ryan__> I use a graphical login manager. The default with Ubuntu. I just want the app to open when the login manager starts. So I can login with my normal keyboard / mouse (Attached to a 2nd computer)
<Xyhthyx> I can't figure out why I get a warning on boot "AC'97 1 access is not valid [0xffffffff] , removing mixer. ali mixer 1 creating error"
<shane_> Do I have to upgrade?
<shane_> You know the bar at the top Applications, Places, System etc. it's grey and boring I'm fed up with it!
<Samus_Aran> nonZero: for example on my soundcard I have to adjust TWO controls just to turn up the mic recording volume, I think mine are "IEC958 AC97 1 [dB gain=mute, mute] " and "ADC [dB gain=mute, mute] "
<nickrud> ryan ok, I get it. a sec
<kaukx> which package provides libqt.so.2 ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<nonZero> Samus_Aran:  Capture=100<>100, mic as O=[OO]  , imput source=Mic
<ryan__> shane_: Have you tried different themes?
<albert> alright i got it ^^
<albert> thanks alot !
<ZZsputnik> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Xyhthyx> kaukx, easy on the ?'s heh
<Samus_Aran> nonZero: unfortunately with ALSA drivers, every soundcard has different named items, and they often are not clear at all
<ryan__> shane_:  Or you can also disable that pannel and have a single one at the bottom. Much like windows.
<kaukx> :)
<shane_> ryan_: Where do I find them?
<Samus_Aran> albert: did you get your monitor behaving how you wanted ?
<ryan__> System -> Prefrences -> Themes
<shane_> ryan__:Different themes that is. Plus I messed up the bar at the bottom, I closed it and reopened it and
<shane_> ok
<mon^rch> shane_: dude... here: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LiNsta+3+%28Linux+is+Not+Vista%29?content=44570
<ElectricMonk> back, i didnt expect to be logged out to the command line, can someone give me the command for the change mod on the .dmrc again please?
<mon^rch> shane_: that is an awesome theme for ubuntu
<MikeReiner> If I have two devices showing up as ALSA mixers.. could that cause problems regarding sound?
<ZZsputnik> anyway edubuntu icons are cool too
<kaukx> xythyx,just trying to run lan chat,some crap missing
<roo_> MikeReiner, what problems are you having?
<MikeReiner> roo_ distorted sounds in games
<atomikuXP> I am currently logged into XFCE on ubuntu and I want to be able to get on this logged in desktop through VNC.. at the moment it's not working, just takes me to a white/black screen when I try to VNC into it
<MikeReiner> roo_ I tried changing sound cards, but it was exactly the same
<roo_> MikeReiner, i doubt it. are they both internal sound cards?
<MikeReiner> roo_ well the thing is, I'm using onboard for sound, but the 2nd alsa mixer is actually my TVTuner/media card
<roo_> MikeReiner, the easiest way to tell is to take the tv card out i'd say.
<shane_> monarch how do i install it?
<imbecile> can someone explain what mythtv is? like do i need a dvb card for it? can I watch movie channel? do i even know what i'm talking about?
<MikeReiner> roo_ Yeah the thought just crossed my mind
<ElectricMonk> is it sudo user:user /home/user/.dmrc
<shadeofgrey> imbits the opensource answer to TiVo
<MikeReiner> roo_ if I could get UT04 to run just how I like it.. i'd probably reboot into windows about half as much as I do lol
<nickrud> ryan__, rc local seems to have disappeared ;( So, add a script to /etc/init.d/ (say synergy) and link to it in rc2.d (say S99synergy) . The canonical way is to use update-rc.d to add that link. That will start after X
<shadeofgrey> imbecile, mythTV is the opensource equivelant to TiVo
<ElectricMonk> sudo chmod user:user /home/user/.dmrc even
<shadeofgrey> imbecile, it gives you the power to turn any linux desktop or lapto computer into a TiVo
<imbecile> shadeofgrey, so its not for getting the channels themselves?
<shane_> mon^rch: How do I install this?
<ryan__> Thanks nickrud.. So I would create a simple text file with my command in it. Save it to /etc/init.d/S99synergy.. Then use ln /etc/init.d/S99synergy /etc/init.d/rc2.d? Or do I add a line in rc2.d? Sorry, newbie here :)
<shane_> poo:lol
<ryan__> And change permissions to +x on the txt file.
<kane77> what could python do on my comp? (it's using 99% of my cpu and I'm not aware that I use python in anything...)
<Samus_Aran> nonZero: I recommend loading up Audacity and recording with that, it's easy to see if it is recording anything
<Samus_Aran> nonZero: then fiddle with the settings in alsamixer until you get a recording
<mon^rch> shane_: did you download it?
<Samus_Aran> kane77: most likely it is gdesklets, they use up tons of RAM and CPU too often =p
<svengips> can you net commends in console linux??
<nickrud> ryan__, close. you need short bash script, be sure to put     # /bin/bash      on the first line
<__Ace__> whats wrong here: ace@ace-laptop:~/crosscompile/code$ i586-mingw32msvc-gcc -lversion  c.c
<kane77> Samus_Aran, nah, not gdesklets (although thanx for reminding :) I forgot to install them after I reinstalled)
<__Ace__> /tmp/ccOXPl8k.o:c.c:(.text+0x43): undefined reference to `_GetFileVersionInfoSizeA@8'
<shane_> mon^rch I don't know how
<nickrud> ryan__, and use ln -s  (I'd suggest reading up on update-rc.d)
<shadeofgrey> imbecile, no.  to get thechannels themselves yoiu have to buy a hardware component known as a TV tuner
<nonZero> Samus_Aran:  thank you - nothing works.  the mic is fine on a different PC
<__Ace__> I unclude the version lib damnit
<__Ace__> *include
<Samus_Aran> kane77: anyhow, you can look at the details with 'top' or something like: \ps auxww|grep python
<shadeofgrey> imbecile, and you need to make sure you buy one that is compatible with mythTV because many are not
<shane_> mon^rch: I don't know how
<mon^rch> shane_: check your pm
<imbecile> shadeofgrey,  thanks.. they are really expensive huh?
<svengips> I search polnish users
<Samus_Aran> nonZero: I can assure you with 90% probability that it is simply doesn't have the volume up.  ALSA can be a real bitch to configure mics on, but they do work.  I've recorded a lot with mine
<kane77> Samus_Aran, too late :) python is dead
<Samus_Aran> kane77: heh
<nickrud> ryan__, after reading closely: save the file as synergy, then ln -s /etc/init.d/synergy /etc/rc2.d/S99synergy
<tehpunkprodigy> does anybody know the command to upgrade from edgy to fiesty, I lost graphics so i cannot do it from synaptic
<godmaster> hello
<Samus_Aran> tehpunkprodigy: apt-get update; apt-get distupgrade
<mon^rch> shane_: there is a download link right there on the page... you want the one that says gtk
<Samus_Aran> tehpunkprodigy: I think ..
<kane77> Samus_Aran, it has been shot twice with -9 gun
<ryan__> Thank you nickrud. I'll give it a go.
<shadeofgrey> imbecile, no - not all are..  but they certainly can be if you go for a dual channel model with lots of buffer RAM and other speciual componmentys
<tehpunkprodigy> ill try that, thanks
<mariah> intuitiveNipple: I narrowed down the problem with the slow generic kernel
<nickrud> ryan__, :)
<misnix> !pl| svengips
<ubotu> svengips: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<godmaster> i need help with raid and mdadm who can help me please ? its very important 2 millions euros of data in  the disk
<imbecile> shadeofgrey,  thanks for your help
<IntuitiveNipple> Does anyone know if the Feisty on the Sony Vaio VGN-FE41Z actually supports the CPU's VT (virtualization) support? (There was a note on the Sony web-site saying "Vaio does not support VT" and I'm wondering if they've disabled it in BIOS)
<IntuitiveNipple> mariah: that sounds unusual!
<__Ace__> anyone?
<mariah> intuitiveNipple: I know I'm still young as well!
<svengips> thanx
<IntuitiveNipple> woo hoo!
<godmaster> i need help with raid and mdadm who can help me please ? its very important 2 millions euros of data in  the disk
<mariah> intuitiveNipple: Problem is in processor,ko for generic
<FarrisG> I guess in the simplest terms: This box is currently booted into a 2.6.9 CentOS kernel. Ubuntu linux is installed on the / partition, and the 2.6.9 kernel image does not exist anywhere on that filesystem. How do I determine where exactly that 2.6.9 kernel is?
<IntuitiveNipple> mariah: I built custom-kernels for 2 of my notebook PCs and that helped them speed up generally, but there was no specific problem like you seem to have.
<shane_> mon^rch:Help!
<godmaster> please
<IntuitiveNipple> mariah: I hope you document this on launchpad
<shane_> mon^rch: I got it, now how do I install it?
<mariah> intuitiveNipple: If I rmmod thermal.ko and processor.ko problem stops immediatly.
<godmaster>  who knows raid and mdadm
<godmaster> ?
<shane_> I know mdma
<mariah> intuitiveNipple: Where and how and I will.
<godmaster> can y help me shane?
<mon^rch> shane_: okay click system-->pref's--->theme
<ElectricMonk> i need more help on the permissions of the .dmrc file
<shane_> mon^rch:Done that
<Samus_Aran> g'day all.  gotta get work done.  nonZero: and do trust me, as long as you plugged it into the right plug on the back of your soundcard, it can work fine if you set up alsamixer
<mon^rch> shane_: then drag and drop the theme into the window that appears
<IntuitiveNipple> mariah: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<shane_> from the desktop?
<atomikuXP> I am currently logged into XFCE on ubuntu and I want to be able to get on this logged in desktop through VNC.. at the moment it's not working, just takes me to a white/black screen when I try to VNC into it
<mon^rch> shane_: yes
<nonZero> Samus_Aran, thank you! dnight
<shane_> Mon^rch:I extracted the tarball is that right or wrong?
<nickrud> FarrisG, try sudo fdisk -l ; that will show all of the partitions you have. mount will show the ones that are mounted. It's on one of the unmounted, most likely
<ryan__> nickrud: Sorry to keep bugging you. Thumbing through the man pages.. update-rc.d just creates sym links to my script for the different run levels? If that is so, why did I go through the trouble to manually symlink it to runlevel2? (Just trying to get a feel for linux still)
<mon^rch> shane_: one sec... lemmee download it to see :/
<guycook> 2 ? about ubuntu, can I use vmware 6 workstation on it as the host machine, and does it support nvidia video cards?
<shane_> mon^rch:sorry
<d2812> Anybody know what package is needed for asx playback?
<nickrud> ryan__, well, it's a lot easier to just make one link by hand than to build the update-rc.d for a custom run level :)
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I have a font included with The GIMP which is not with later versions. I've looked in the home/username/.gimp-2.2 folder but the fonts folder is empty? How can I find and copy the font to another PC?
<Fogge> Hi, i need help recovering data that was thrown from the garbage bin in Feisty. Please PM.
<ryan__> Gotcha :) Thanks again.
<nickrud> *update-rc.d command line
<HO1> so, whats the deal with ati and googlearth, anyone cracked it yet?
<ryan__> Going to reboot to give it a whirl. Thanks again!
<shane_> mon^rch:Okay, but I did not get the start bar and the terminal icon etc.
<mon^rch> shane_: no dont extract it... just drag and drop the tarball into the theme window :)
<shane_> mon^rch:balls.
<shane_> mon^rch: So I want the GTK+Icons+Metacity?
<Lacrymology> has anybody run Uberyl?
<mon^rch> shane_: yes... you're using feisty, no?
<shane_> mon^rch: No, echo
<shane_> mon^rch 7.04
<Lacrymology> something weird happened to my Beryl after updating it
<shane_> think it's ehco
<siloko> Anyone got Emerald Theme Manager to download new GPL themes - I always get a Tar error . . .
<ElectricMonk_> hi all, can someone help with file permissions?
<Goshawk> hi, how to change system language from terminal?
<dtrump> dunno
<nickrud> ElectricMonk_, maybe ;)
<HO1> ohhhhh
<mmdski> i'm having trouble with my ipw3945...
<Lacrymology> uhm.. the taskbar froze...
<Lacrymology> argh
<HO1> this klik thing is interesting
<Lacrymology> I can't change workspaces now!
<ElectricMonk_> i log in and get the message the .dmrc file needs to be owned by the user and have 644 permissions
<mon^rch> shane_: then you need to also sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<mmdski> a really slow and seemingly unstable connection
<Blazingazn> Hey what program do i use to put the ubuntu 7.04 iso onto a disk
<nickrud> Lacrymology, try clt-alt left right
<shane_> mon^rch:What is feisty?
<Blazingazn> What program should i use to put the .iso on a disk
<shane_> mon^rch:Do I do that before or after dragging the tarball into themes?
<pyrohotdog> Blazingazn: From what OS?
<linxeh> Blazingazn: and what type of disk ?
<mon^rch> shane_: that's the name of the ubuntu distribution... :)
<Lacrymology> nickrud, it behaves as normal left click
<Blazingazn> Windows
<Blazingazn> I'm putting the .iso ubuntu
<linxeh> Blazingazn: and you only need to ask once
<Blazingazn> Alrught xP
<nickrud> ElectricMonk_, Lacrymology clt-alt left arrow should change workspaces
<linxeh> Blazingazn: ok, nero will do it, probably cequadrat easy cd creator, and things like ultraiso ?
<Blazingazn> Alright thank you
<mon^rch> shane_: it should be done before... but you can just change to a different theme and back again if you installed it after...
<nickrud> ElectricMonk_, chown <you>:<you> ~/.dmrc ; chmod 644 ~/.dmrc     try that
<zerokill88> How do i check how much space i have in my directories?
<shane_> mon^rch:Help what is this E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Lacrymology> nickrud, that worked. But my lower taskbar is still frozen (freshly installed Uberyl running gnome/Metacity)
<roo_> zerokill88, you can see how much space you have left on your drives/partitions by typing "df -h" into a terminal
<jszx> hi all
<mmdski> is the driver for the ipw3945 native?
<tapio> How can I figure out whats blocking my audio?
<nickrud> zerokill88, apps->accessories->disk usage analyzer
<shane_> mon^rch:Requested action requires Superuser priviledge
<roo_> tapio, what do you mean blocking?
<zerokill88> roo_ thanks alot. nickrude thanks
<crimsun> tapio: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
<ompaul> zerokill88, du -h is one thing and df -h is another
<ryan__> No joy, looking through the logs, it is trying to start synergy before X.Org.. Because synergy must attach to a screen, it is not starting.
<nickrud> Lacrymology, I ended up deleting and reinstalling the lower panel: WorkedForMe
<tapio> crimsun: Thanks
<mon^rch> shane_: okay then just sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ElectricMonk_> k, to make sure i got this right its   sudo chown user:user home/user/.dmrc ; chmod 644 home/user/.dmrc
<senniha> does anyone have an hp dv6000z
<mon^rch> shane_: (you forgot to sudo) :)
<shane_> mon^rch: I know ;;p
<zerokill88> why would my sda1 look like this? /dev/sda1             144G  5.0G  132G   4% /
<ryan__> The login manager for a default Ubuntu install is "GDM" isnt it?
<nickrud> ryan__, yes
<Lacrymology> W: GPG error: http://www.getautomatix.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CC919A31E23C5FC3
<zerokill88> and how would i ad more memory to a diffrerent area?
<roo_> zerokill88, that means 4% of the disk space is used
<Lacrymology> argh
<Lacrymology> I'll reboot X
<mon^rch> Viva Rockstar energy drinks! :P
<ElectricMonk_> well.....   sudo chown user:user /home/user/.dmrc ; chmod 644 /home/user/.dmrc
<roo_> zerokill88, what is the problem?
<zerokill88> roo_ well wen i tried to burn a cd to my hd,it says i dont have enouph space?
<linxeh> why do people use automatix :(
<nickrud> ElectricMonk_, yes hat looks right
<Graham> Hey people, how can I get .wma support?
<mon^rch> I had a prob with my .dmrc file and had to reinstall intoa different /home to solve it :/
<roo_> zerokill88, how many hard drives do you have?
<ompaul> !wma
<ElectricMonk_> k, do i need to log out, or can i just open a terminal and enter it there?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abelle> you tell me
<gif89apro> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<zerokill88> roo_ just one.160 gig and i partitioned it to be used all for linux
<roo_> zerokill88, hmm, thats odd then. what are you using to rip the CD?
<zerokill88> roo_ actually im ripping a dvd,but im using brasero
<shane_> mon^rch: If I do sudo apt-get install pixbuf
<shane_> mon^rch It'll look exactly like it does on the website?
<mon^rch> shane_: yet
<mon^rch> shane_: yes
<shane_> mon^rch: SEXY TIME
<shane_> Mon^rch: I'm not a homo, but I love you
<mon^rch> shane_: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<imbecile> how do i get rid of the stupid keyring i have type in to log on to my wireless gone?
<mon^rch> shane_: lol... I love you too
<dxdemetriou> I want to change my whole pc, but the problem is I don't know one up-to-date place on the internet to check each part I'll need. Is there a place that can I find full supported hardware by ubuntu?
<ElectricMonk_> thanks nickrud i'll try that
<nexous> Which file do i really need to replace from start menu icon in Tango icon set?
<nickrud> ElectricMonk_, strange: mine is 600 ; try that one if 644 doesn't work.
<zezu_> after upgrading to feisty from LTS, glxinfo reports: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<zezu_> using nvidia drivers
<mon^rch> ubuntu really should create some themes for gnome... I agree with shayne_, the standard panel is pretty darn boring
<Goshawk> zezu_: have you already tried to configure the xserver?
<linxeh> most people just want to work with their computers, not make it look pretty
<linxeh> *shocking revelation*
<d2812> linxeh: you've not met my girlfriend...
<imbecile> dxdemetriou, try a live feisty fawn cd.. ubuntu works very well detecting hardware.. installed on 6 different laptops and all worked right out of the box.. no setting up needed..
<mon^rch> I think most people want pretty if they can get it that way...
<zezu_> Goshawk, well it was an upgrade, but i've looked at the xorg.conf file myself and it seems ok
<zezu_> glx, dri modules are set to load
<Goshawk> zezu_: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linxeh> mon^rch: I don't - most people want it functional, accessible, and easy
<zezu_> Goshawk, ok i'll try it thx
<flix007US> Hi guys! I am having trouble with my dapper which was running for years now :-) It drops me to a shell when booting, saying it cant mount /dev/hda1. If I boot my dapper live-cd I can mount that partition, fschk runs ok, fstab looks good, also grub menu.lst. fdisk- l looks as expected ... I have now idea what to do and I need my system running again ...
<crdlb> zezu_: actually you don't want Load "dri"
<mon^rch> so why the eyecandy in feisty, hmmm?
<Goshawk> zezu_: it will reconfigure the xorg.conf depending from your answer
<mon^rch> I say the best of both worlds...
<Filthpig> hi all
<linxeh> mon^rch: or at least everyone that works on their machine. the eye candy is reaction to OSX and Vista, and because "they can"
<Filthpig> urh
<linxeh> yeah, if it isnt intrusive sure
<zezu_> crdlb, i've read that, but it was working prop. i'll try removing it if reconf. desn't work prop.
<crdlb> zezu_: run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<crdlb> that's much better than dpkg-reconfigure
<crdlb> for what you're doing
<mon^rch> not intrusive for me... and makes my linux experience actually fun as well as productive, not annoying like vista ;)
<Greevous> whois ahuman
<Greevous> usrlist
<Filthpig> why can't I make a root partition that's ca 10 gb, a home partition that's ca 235 gb and ca 2 gb swap partition on my 250 gb hdd?
<Greevous> help
<ompaul> !ask | Greevous
<ubotu> Greevous: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<klaus_> hello, on #kubuntu it looks like nobody can help me get libdvdcss2 running on feisty - i have it, it cracks the disc key, but continues with a read-error and nothing works :( has anybody an idea ?
<Greevous> gui
<ompaul> !enter | Greevous
<nickrud> Filthpig, because it's not really 250 gb? ;)
<Filthpig> heh
<ubotu> Greevous: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zezu_> brb, i think nvidia-xconfig fixed going to restart server, i notice it was using "nv" instead of "nvidia" now
<crdlb> gah
<Greevous> My bad, keyboard slip
<crdlb> he needed to reboot
<eiceic_> hellow
<Filthpig> nickrud: the partitioner tells me "ERROR!!!! Can't have the end before the start!"
<Goshawk> zezu_nv is the opensource driver
<Filthpig> which to me seems quite illogical
<nickrud> Filthpig, make the root and swap, and leave the rest to home. See what happens
<eiceic_> may name is alex
<eiceic_> live in brazil
<mon^rch> eyecandy and a nice theme are a must for most of today's home users... simply because "they could" sure turned out to be a pretty nice desktop :/
<cjae> hi how do I edit grub (menu.lst) see another install (not windows) but the OS is linux and is on a partition behind the already loaded os
<eiceic_> meu tem algum brasileiro ai??
<air23> I have a dell with ATI Radeon X1400, and my x server fails, anybody know how i can fix it???
<Filthpig> nickrud: if I make root 40 gb and home 210 (all amounts in ca;) it's all well
<CheshireViking> !br | eiceic_
<ubotu> eiceic_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Filthpig> but I don't need 40 gb of root :/
<cjae> do I just point it to /boot
<cjae> or /
<svr_pi> hi
<Filthpig> god damn gaim is a really disturbing irc client :/
<nickrud> Filthpig, odd. try cfdisk or fdisk
<mon^rch> (my root is 250 gig)
<mon^rch> :P
<Filthpig> mon^rch: why on earth? :P
<mon^rch> my /home is 500
<shane_> mon^rch:Hey
<Filthpig> but nickrud can I do that from the installer?
<mon^rch> shane_: hey
<shane_> mon^rch:sudo apt-get engine-bufpix
<eiceic_> oi
<dxdemetriou> imbecile, I know that, I already run Feisty. Just I want to check what m/board, graphic card etc I'll buy. Now I have a motherboard with onboard graphic card that doesn't work, and the soundcard have some problems. Isn't there a company that make m/boards for example full supported?
<eiceic_> you is gay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<shane_> mon^rch:isn't working
<mon^rch> shane_: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<nickrud> Filthpig, I booted the live cd, used fdisk in a terminal window, put back vista (gparted didn't like it) and then installed ubuntu.
<majd_> Hey, when i do mount in terminal and get: /dev/sdc2 on /mnt/majd_macbook type hfsplus (rw) that means that /dev/sdc2 when mounted has write permissions, right?
<linxeh> on the dev servers I just set up, the root is 50GB, with 32GB swap, 100GB /opt, and approx 580GB as /data
<schasi> Someone using the IBM T40 in here and can say something about battery runtime with linux?
<eiceic_>  oiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
<eiceic_> No vale mentir .Envie esse corao para todas pessoas que esto dentro do seu corao, e se voc estiver dentro do corao delas elas tero que enviar esse corao de volta pra voc!!!
<eiceic_> Vamos ver em quantos coraes voc est? Voc ... j est no meu!!!
<eiceic_> _____________
<eiceic_> ________
<nickrud> Filthpig, also, I used the alternate install cd.
<eiceic_> ______VC___
<cjae> hi how do I edit grub (menu.lst) see another install (not windows) but the OS is linux and is on a partition behind the already loaded os
<CheshireViking> !ops - eiceic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops - eiceic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linxeh> I didnt see the point in any more space for /
<eiceic_> _____EST___
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<eiceic_> ___AQUI___
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.168.82.173]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Enverex> !ops
<shane_> mon^rch:E: Invalid operation gtk-engine
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<GenNMX> http://xrl.us/wcz3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b eice!*@*]  by LjL
<Goshawk> can someone ban ban eiceic?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b eice!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<atomikuXP> I am currently logged into XFCE on ubuntu and I want to be able to get on this logged in desktop through VNC.. at the moment it's not working, just takes me to a white/black screen when I try to VNC into it
<crimsun> friggin tools.
<svr_pi> I have an old Toshiba Satellite 1625 CDT and for some reason I cannot install Ubuntu 7.04  I googled for the past 3 hours trying to find some clues as how to proceed. When I bot with ubuntu after a while it freezes. No errors are displayed of any kind. With the 6.10 version I get to the xwindows where I see the background and a mice pointer and that is about it. If I try to install 7.04 it just does not do anything
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: are you using vino as server?
<mon^rch> shane_: I'm sorry I don't know what that error means :/
<svr_pi> can someone please point me in the right direction
<cjae> svr_pi, xubuntu
<shane_> mon^rch:POO!
<jrib> svr_pi: did you try the alternate cd?
<nickrud> svr_pi, try using the alternate install cd, you have better control
<Sam___> hey guys how is it goign
<atomikuXP> Goshawk: Yeah
<linxeh> cjae: why is xubuntu going to help?!
<mon^rch> shane_: is it just the applications/places/system menu that's out?
<atomikuXP> Oh
<flix007US> Hi guys! I am having trouble with my dapper which was running for years now :-) It drops me to a shell when booting, saying it cant mount /dev/hda1. If I boot my dapper live-cd I can mount that partition, fschk runs ok, fstab looks good, also grub menu.lst. fdisk- l looks as expected ... I have now idea what to do and I need my system running again ... do you need more infos to help?
<atomikuXP> Goshawk: Nope, I'm using vnc4server
<Filthpig> nickrud: I had the same problem with Kubuntu when installing some rc version a few months ago.. I thought it was a bug..
<svr_pi> how do i get alternate CD?
<atomikuXP> Goshawk: Should I use vino?
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: ah ok , icannot help you, i used vino...
<cjae> smaller lighter easier in your resources but still well maintained
<mariah> intuitiveNipple: Logged.. cya I'm off to bed
<svr_pi> never mind, I did try it
<jrib> svr_pi: releases.ubuntu.com
<cjae> smaller lighter easier in your resources but still well maintained svr_pi
<atomikuXP> Goshawk: I'll get vino now
<nickrud> Filthpig, probably, but between you me and the lamppost, ubiquity (the installer) is black magic ;)
<Sam___> i have a question.  I am trying to use my linux server, which is running apache, webmin, and other thingys to have a vpn server.  I have 3 windows computers.  I want them all on the same network.... And i would like the vpn i guest host computer to be on my linux server. Can anyone take some time and help me do this process.????
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: maybe i'm wrong, but when i use vino i get the same problem
<Sam___> can anyone help me
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: because the client that i'm connecting with
<shane_> mon^rch:No idea. I don't have the start button!
<Filthpig> hmh
<Filthpig> oh well
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: neds accept/deny from keyboard for each foreign vnc client
<Filthpig> I guess there's no problem in having a 40 gb root dir
<Filthpig> it's just a waste of space :p
<Sam___> can anyone help me do the VPN s erver???
<misnix> flix007US, any error messages ?
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: in vino just press ALT+A
<nickrud> Filthpig, try using one of the text disk formatters, see if you can format the way you want
<svr_pi> jrib: I can bot knoppix on the laptop but i never was able to boot ubuntu
<mon^rch> shane_: lol is a start button that important?
<shane_> YES!
<jrib> svr_pi: k, give the alternate cd a try
<Sam___> anyone???
<Sam___> vpn??
<Filthpig> nickrud: as in downloading the alternate cd?
<jrib> !please > Sam___ (see the private message from ubotu)
<shane_> Mon^rch: it's a ubuntu!
<svr_pi> I am downloading it right now
<mon^rch> shane_: I like the ubuntu one better anyway
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: to accept the connection (and the screen will be not grey) try the same with the server you are using since vino is installed when you use gnome.
<atomikuXP> Goshawk: What command do I run to start vino VNC server?
<nickrud> Filthpig, I'm not sure, but I'd expect one of them to be on the live cd.
<mon^rch> shane_: oh, yeah... you're not using ubuntu
<svr_pi> is there any particular boot option I can use to start install instead of booting using CD first?
<shane_> mon^rch: I am!
<shane_> 7.04!
<atomikuXP> Goshawk: I typed vino then pressed TAB (to make sure) It just gave me "vino-prefrences"
<mon^rch> shane_: o
<shane_> I have no start button at all!
<Sam___> i have a question. I am trying to use my linux server, which is running apache, webmin, and other thingys to have a vpn server. I have 3 windows computers. I want them all on the same network.... And i would like the vpn i guest host computer to be on my linux server. Can anyone take some time and help me do this process.????
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: after that you configure it, it is started by gnome session automatically
<atomikuXP> Goshawk: I'm using XFCE
<shane_> Mon^rch: Are you referring to Applications?
<mon^rch> shane_: yes
<svr_pi>  jrib: is there any particular boot option I can use to start install instead of booting using CD first?
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: can you reach the keyboard of the server that you wanna control?
<atomikuXP> Goshawk: I'm in the SSH
<nickrud> Filthpig, I like text installers, I'm used to them
<shane_> mon^rch: Okay
<majd_> Hey, when i do mount in terminal and get: /dev/sdc2 on /mnt/majd_macbook type hfsplus (rw) that means that /dev/sdc2 when mounted has write permissions, right?
<jrib> svr_pi: no, you need the alternate cd
<mon^rch> shane_: the "start" button you see on the website is installable if you really want it that badly
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: ok, so review the server configuration, and check that user should not confirm for each client attempt.
<svr_pi> jrib: thanks I will try it
<meezyfuh> hi. is there a way to download all files in an HTTP directory without having to individually click each one and 'save as'?
<mon^rch> shane_: and the "start" button just opens the applications menu ;)
<shane_> mon^rch: Nah, but I want the Penguin Terminal and wall paper!
<svr_pi> jrib: could you tell me the difference between regular cd and alternate?
<jrib> meezyfuh: wget
<jrib> !alternate > svr_pi (see the private message from ubotu)
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: usually i get the grey screen if the server is waiting for an answer from the user in the pc to allow/deny the remote connection
<Sam___> can anyone help me config openssl??
<atomikuXP> yeah
<Sam___> need help not sure where it is installed too
<meezyfuh> jrib: thanks much.
<mon^rch> shane_: you can customize the whol;e lot...
<atomikuXP> Okay, So how can I resume an XFCE session via the terminal?
<svr_pi> jrib: thanks
<Sam___> im using an ssh
<Sam___> program
<Sam___> what is the path to the config file??
<shane_> mon^rch: How? Where do I get the bin and stuff?
<jrib> !enter | Sam___
<ubotu> Sam___: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: in gnome i start gnome-session
<atomikuXP> yeah
<atomikuXP> that'd start a new session
<atomikuXP> I already have an XFCE session that I would like to... "enter"
<air23> i installed ubuntu with alternate version and I have ATI RADEON X1400 but my xserver fails, anybody know why???
<ubuntu> hey
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: ok now try to login
#ubuntu 2007-05-15
<atomikuXP> Goshawk: Hmm...
<ubuntu> is it possible to transfer files to an external drive when in live cd mode?
<mon^rch> shane_: dunno where the author got the wallpaper... you can manually change the icon for the terminal...
<shane_> Wher?E
<ubuntu> i don't want to install ubuntu because i don't want to risk my windows data
<jrib> ubuntu: yes, same as usual
<aubade> ubuntu: Should just automount the second you connect/power it.
<Goshawk> ubuntu check wubi
<ubuntu> aubade: but it's not mounting with write permissions
<zerokill88> why would i get asked this when trying to apt-get something. "/dev/sda1             144G  5.0G  132G   4% /
<zerokill88> "
<zerokill88> nm
<jrib> ubuntu: what kind of external drive?
<ubuntu> macbook running in target disk mode, hooked up through firewire to an hp laptop
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: how are the things going?
<atomikuXP> Goshawk: Bad... lol
<gif89apro> hi all, i'm trying to run vncserver, but i see this error when i run 'dmesg' Xrealvnc[6720] : segfault at 0000000023542c28 rip 00002b7b232803ab rsp 00007fff8847b4a0 error 4   any ideas?
<jrib> ubuntu: try 'gksudo nautilus' and then see if you can write to the disk
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: same grey screen?
<atomikuXP> Goshawk: Yup
<junglist313> hi peoples. what should i use to resize my xp partition and make room for ubuntu?
<Blazingazn> Use partitionmagic
<vecnah> junglist313, gparted
<Goshawk> junglist313: the installation process can do it
<vecnah> junglist313, gparted live cd :)
<gif89apro> junglist313: download System Rescue CD www.sysresccd.org and use gparted
<junglist313> i would but i heard it's not free
<junglist313> oh gparted?
<meezyfuh> sorry to bother again. but wget is only getting index.html in a dir with other files.
<mdolan> live cd or live usb
<mdolan> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<ubuntu> jrib: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ gksudo nautilus
<ubuntu> (nautilus:20975): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<ubuntu> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Blazingazn> I just partitioned my computer for a dual boot with ubuntu when i run the liveCD what do i do to select where i want it to go
<jrib> ubuntu: ignore that
<junglist313> ty mdolan!
<ElectricMonk> nickrud, my .dmrc issue didnt fix itself
<jrib> meezyfuh: you need to provide the proper switches for it to follow links
<mungos> skystar2 & ubuntu how to step by step?????
<killown> hi all
<f0rtune> #wireshark
<meezyfuh> jrib: oh, ok. i didn't think of the files as links, but i suppose they are. i'm going to try read --help and man before i ask for more help. :D
<gif89apro> blazingazn: could you be more specific?  maybe use punctuation in your statement-question?
<Goshawk> junglist313: remember that the ubuntu livecd is capable of doing what you need
<jrib> meezyfuh: -r is for recursive and -l is for levels, those are the important ones
<dope> how do i give a user access to a folder that normally requires root access?
<killown> I am trying to compile dictconv but I get erro in ./configure configure: error: You must have libxml2 >= 2.5.0 installed   what I do to fix it?
<jrib> dope: what directory?
<meezyfuh> btw, while im here. does anyone know of a linux-based kgb decrypter? as of now i believe it's windows only.
<killown> I have libxml2 installed
<ubuntu> jrib: "You do not have permissions to write to this folder
<dope> jrib: the /var/www dir
<nickrud> ElectricMonk, did you try 600? ( I also found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91455&page=4 )
<dope> I have to have root access to do anything to that directory
<ElectricMonk> 600?
<jrib> dope: I would setup a group and give it write permissions
<gif89apro> i've seen application docks in beryl demo vidoes... where do you find those?
<nickrud> ElectricMonk, yeah, that's what I have for .dmrc
<dope> well how do i do that
<Blazingazn> My friend helped me set up my partitions to make some room for ubuntu dual boot then i made a linuxext3 an extended and a linuxswap when i run the livecd which do i choose to install it to
<ElectricMonk> k will have a look ty
<Garnol> Hi .. does anyone know how to make Linux accept SD Cards or can anyone give me a good tutorial ?? I use a internal SD Cardreader .. THX
<Filthpig> dope: system - administration - users and groups
<homer_> can someone answer me wath wlanctl-ng does?
<gif89apro> blazingazn: install ubuntu to the linuxext3 partition
<Jevus_> hello i ahve a problem using the descktop effects, i have an ati 1150 videocard (laptop ) and have installed propietary drivers, but the desktop effectas says "cant find compiste extension"
<Blazingazn> Thank you.
<Jevus_> wath can i do?
<dope> Filthpig: i'm using the server edition
<Lacrymology> my nvidia drivers are making my X crash
<homer_> and how I can apt-get it ?
<linxeh> Garnol: ubuntu accepts mine without any work - both my external USB2 ones and my laptops internal SD reader. they get mounted on my desktop when I'm logged in, and in /media
<Lacrymology> unless I use the default ones, that is
<project_2501> my pipe/forward slash key (along with pgup,pgdn,home,end) on my toshiba laptop doesn't work. Can anyone say whether this is "keyboard layout" issue or is it just that my keyboard is foobarred?
<linxeh> Garnol: maybe your internal SD Card reader doesnt have linux drivers
<mungos> skystar2 & ubuntu how to step by step?????
<Lacrymology> does this have anything to do with the -11 kernel? do I need to fix anything into the kernel?
<Garnol> linxeh: i have a texas instruments (i think)
<jrib> ubuntu: it's hfs rigth?
<christor> please when I pm trying to execute file , I have an error message : -su: /usr/bin/fileexec : No such file or directory
<jesusphreak> is it easier to do a fresh install of ubuntu and THEN windows or windows and then ubuntu?
<atomikuXP> Guys... vnc4server [:<number>]  [-nohttpd]  [-name <desktop-name>]  [-depth <depth>]  <--- perhaps if I used -name <nameofmycurrentsession> i would be able to get back into my XFCE session?
<linxeh> Garnol: you could copy and paste the output of "lspci" to the pasteboard
<atomikuXP> I really dont know...
<jrib> christor: what are you trying to do?
<jrib> jesusphreak: windows first
<privet> jesusphreak: first do windows, then ubuntu
<Garnol> linxeh: oh sorry i soon have to leave.. do you have icq ?
<Goshawk> jesusphreak: windows and then ubuntu
<jesusphreak> okay thanks a lot
<Goshawk> jesusphreak: so ubuntu can recognize your windows install and set grub properly
<Filthpig> I'd say just ubuntu and no windows, but I know there are certain needs.. hehe
<linxeh> Garnol: yes, 4607456, but I wont be on until tomorrow night (about 19-20:00 GMT)
<christor> jrib: execute this file
<Goshawk> Filthpig: :D
<Garnol> linxeh.. i will ad you
<jrib> christor: what are you trying to accomplish?  The error tells you exactly what the problem is
<linxeh> k
<atomikuXP> I am currently logged into XFCE on ubuntu and I want to be able to get on this logged in desktop through VNC.. at the moment it's not working, just takes me to a white/black screen when I try to VNC into it
<linxeh> Garnol: message me the output of lspci
<christor> jrib: on a debian system the file is working , here not
<meezyfuh> ugh. still can't get it to work.
<pyrops> hey, what do i have to write on create launcher to make Wine open a program?!?
<meezyfuh> it keeps getting some weird index.html?M=A file or something.
<christor> jrib: is ita prob of su?
<Goshawk> atomikuXP: have you tried to look at google for a turorial for vnc on xfce?
<jrib> christor: /usr/bin/fileexec doesn't exist apparently.  Figure out what provides it on debian
<Garnol> k
<Blazingazn> How do i install my Nvidia drivers on ubuntu, are there any tutorials on the web?
<Filthpig> I wonder why ubuntu does not handle the back/forwards-button on my logitech mouse when pclinuxos does..
<atomikuXP> Goshawk: Yeah I've been through about 30 pages of google
<killown> I have libxml2 installed
<killown> I am trying to compile dictconv but I get erro in ./configure configure: error: You must have libxml2 >= 2.5.0 installed   what I do to fix it?
<jrib> !nvidia > Blazingazn (see the private message from ubotu)
<Kimmers> hello everyone.  i'm having some sound problems and i really need some help trying to fix it.  system sounds aren't working, nor is audio on WoW (via wine), but apparently, certain application sounds are working.
<bipolar> killown: you need the dev file
<killown> bipolar thanks
<bipolar> killown: libxml2-dev, probbly :)
<Filthpig> it's weird. the "forwards"-button works as middle-button (or wheel-click).. and the back-button is right mouse button..
<nickrud> !mouse | Filthpig
<ubotu> Filthpig: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<killown> ok thanks a lot
<atomikuXP> Okay so I've switched over from "vnc4server" to "vncserver", Now when I go into VNC I just see some old background from my old GNOME thing
<zlx> do any of those gDesklets work for rhythmbox remotes?
<christor> jrib: I m not stupid which fileexec : /usr/bin/fileexec , file /usr/bin/fileexec ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked
<XMR2F77> hi! i have some other linux distros on my HD and would like to install Xubuntu 6.06... does grub show over my other installs?
<zlx> I'v tried a few but none seem to work
<XMR2F77> i mean show my other installs
<Filthpig> let's see
<ubuntu> jrib: yeah, when i do "mount" in terminal, i get this line: /dev/sdc2 on /mnt/majd_macbook type hfsplus (rw)
<meezyfuh> jrib: for some reason it's not getting any of the files in the directory. it's just getting different versions of index.html.
<nexous> Where is the start menu icon for Tango set?
<meezyfuh> jrib: is this some kind of wget-fooler they have installed?
<Filthpig> ok, so installation started at 12.15 am.. let's see how long it takes before it's up and running
<jrib> meezyfuh: maybe robots.txt, you can make wget ignore it though
<Kimmers> is there anyone here that can possibly help me with my sound issue?
<captaintrips> here is the .xinitrc for xorg?
<Ownatik> hi, if i'm formating and want to dual boot, should I install XP or ubuntu first?
<limbeaux> does anyone have asterisk running on ubuntu?
<Filthpig> Ownatik: xp first
<Xyhthyx> Ownatik, XP first to avoid losing grub.
<jrib> captaintrips: you create it in your HOME.  What do you want to do with it?
<jrib> christor: on ubuntu?  What package provides that?
<a-stray-cat> hello, if i have an creative x-fi soundcard, is there any way to get it to work in ubuntu?
<air23> i installed ubuntu with alternate version and I have ATI RADEON X1400 but my xserver fails, anybody know why???
<jrib> Ownatik: xp
<captaintrips> friend is trying to get fluxbox working on bsd
<Filthpig> a-stray-cat: not yet
<zerokill88> how can i find out where my dvd device is??
<a-stray-cat> oof, :<
<Goshawk> air23: do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Filthpig> a-stray-cat: Creative will release a driver this summer or something
<Ownatik> thanks a lot
<Filthpig> until then you'll just have to wait
<fellow> air23- I think you need to download the proprietary drivers for aTI
<nickrud> nexous, it'd be /usr/share/icons/Tango/*/places/distributor-logo.png
<christor> jrib: this is not a package
<a-stray-cat> that sucks :<
<aldin> zerokill88: try dmesg|grep -i dvd
<a-stray-cat> oh well, thanks anyhow
<air23> <fellow> where can i find these drivers
<Filthpig> they think releasing a driver to the open source community is dangerous, or something
<christor> jrib: wait I come back
<XMR2F77> captaintrips   http://fink.sourceforge.net/doc/x11/run-xfree86.php#xinitrc
<Filthpig> that's why they're delaying it
<captaintrips> ty
<Filthpig> !x-fi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-fi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zerokill88> aldin is is /dev/cdrom
<fellow> try the apple-intelmac forum at ubuntu.com--- I just saw something about them--- but it may have been the 1600
<XMR2F77> yw
<ElectricMonk> nickrud, just popped back in to say thanks, that page worked.....my login is back to normal
<intangir> captaintrips: is your name from that stephen king book?
<Kimmers>  i'm having some sound problems and i really need some help trying to fix it.  system sounds aren't working, nor is audio on WoW (via wine), but apparently, certain application sounds are working.
<aldin> zerokill88: what exactly do u want to see?
<nickrud> ElectricMonk, great!
<Neil-> the quality in evince is poor, and it is slow.. any one know a good alternative pdf reader?
<Neil-> And how to make it default?
<aldin> Neil-: KPDF
<nickrud> Neil-, you could install acroreader. To make it default, right click a pdf, select properties, and change it on the open with tab
<Audio_1> i updated from 6.10 to 7.04 and now i am unable to delete/modify files. It says "read-only file system." what can i do?
<jrib> ubotu: can you write to it in a terminal if you use sudo?  Try 'sudo touch /path/to/the/partition/some_random_name_here'
<rokra> jrib: it s me again.
<zerokill88> aldin im seetting up dvdshrink and it is asking where the dvd device is
<Audio_1> i am in as root
<Neil-> thanks guys
<rokra> jrib: this is an exec file I take on the net which is working fine on a debain but not on a ubuntu :s
<ubuntu> jrib: where you talking to me?
<Neil-> nickrud: Where do you get acroreader/
<jrib> ubuntu: yeah
<jrib> ubuntu: change your name :)
<jared> could anyone help me with beryl?
<air23> i installed ubuntu with alternate version and I have dell laptop with ATI RADEON X1400 but my xserver fails, and i get Fatal server error: no screens found??
<aldin> zerokill88: do this http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/20878/ if it say hdc then it is on /dev/hdc or you can read it from your /etc/fstab file
<nexous> Where is the start menu icon for Tango set?
<jrib> rokra: all I can think of is permissions, not sure why it wouldn't be found like that
<XMR2F77> does a ubuntu install over everything in grub accept windows?
<ZeZu> jared, what about it ?
<DonDrini> question: is it possible to enable CONFIG_TIMER_STATS adding some value at something on /proc ? or do I need to craft a kernel by myself?
<jad_laptop> jrib: yeah, when i do "mount" in terminal, i get this line: /dev/sdc2 on /mnt/majd_macbook type hfsplus (rw)
<Kyle____> Hey, I can't get my live CD to work right
<XMR2F77> overwrite
<Neil-> !info acroread
<ubotu> Package acroread does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nickrud> Neil-, you'd get it from adobe :)
<jared> ZuZu, it seems to work, but i dont get the cube or the window effects
<jared> compiz gives me errors
<aldin> Neil-: www.adobe.com
<zerokill88> aldin i think its /dev/cdrom, becuase in that directory is where the dvd files are
<meezyfuh> jrib: is robots.txt a thingy that confuses wget?
<Gothfunc> hi.  where can i find the latest kernel image in a .deb file? i need to upgrade my kernel to get the network card working
<Kyle____> I go to restart my computer after inserting it, but it still starts WXP
<jrib> meezyfuh: no it's a thing that websites use so robots ignore files, just type http://wwww.whatever.com/robots.txt and see waht it says
<ZeZu> jared, sorry .. no clue on that one, window effects are working here, i'd try finding the cause of the compiz errors
<nickrud> nexous, I gave you the location above: it's called distributor-logo.png, you can probably find all of them with locate distributor-logo.png
<Evanescente> hi, i need help :(
<Neil-> aldin, nickrud, thanks :)
<Evanescente> anyone who helps me???...
<jrib> !helpme | Evanescente
<ubotu> Evanescente: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rokra> jrib: I put 755 and always the same prob
<Goshawk> Evanescente: se non ci dici cosa ti serve....
<Kyle____> how do i make my Live CD start Ubuntu instead of Windows at startup?
<nexous> ZeZu: sorry i have to change my output limit in terminal to a higher number
<jared> ZuZu, any idea on how to do that?
<aldin> Neil-: download tar.gz format
<aldin> Neil-: not .rpm
<CptFuzzy> kyle: is your BIOS set to boot from CDROM?
<Filthpig> Kyle____: you'll need to tell BIOS to try to mount CDROM before HDD
<Gothfunc> anyone? i need the latest kernel but have no net access
<Filthpig> 11 minutes to install
<jrib> rokra: what does the script do?  Would replacing a fileexec witha  symlink to /bin/true (in order to troubleshoot) cause problems?
<Filthpig> not bad, ubuntu, not bad
<Kyle____> yeah, it's already doing that
<Gothfunc> (on the machine in question that is)
<Filthpig> rebootage
<Mikes23> siema
<meezyfuh> jrib: i'm so confused. i just want to d/l these files. :(
<Edzhjus> ok guys..i have one serious question.. Why people who use Ubuntu tells everyone that Ubuntu is best! Every other OS is shit and so on.. the funniest thing is that those words say newbies to linux..
<Kyle____> it starts USB floppy (i'm on a laptop) then CD/DVD drive, then internal HDD, then USB HDD
<alos21_> good evening
<Evanescente> :S i have ubuntu 6.06 live cd for 64 bits, my pc is AMD x2 3800+ and i have an ATI Radeon X300, everithing goes OK until the end of the process, then apear an error, it says that "X something" found an error and immediatly leave me in the terminal and i cant see the desktop, can you help me?
<jrib> meezyfuh: link?
* nickrud watched ubuntu take 45 minutes on a pIII 800 :)
<jad_laptop> jrib: it should auto mount into the live cd ubuntu system with write options, right?
<Mikes23> niele
<alos21_> can someone tell me how to say "dog" in spanish?
<LjL> !english | mikes23
<rokra> jrib: how to do that?
<ubotu> mikes23: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<LjL> !offtopic > alos21_    (alos21_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !offtopic > Edzhjus    (Edzhjus, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> jad_laptop: I don't know, I've never used hfs on ubuntu.  But google is saying that it won't do that unless you disable journaling
<Mikes23> Cat
<rokra> jrib: from what country are you?
<hyp0cr1te> !rules
<alos21_> thanks.
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fellow> air23:  try this link-- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413890
<Goshawk> Evanescente: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gothfunc> how do i upgrade my kernel without net access on the machine in question?
<jrib> rokra: make a backup of fileexec and then ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/fileexec
<maynards-girl> what is the command line name to open the Text Editor?
<jrib> maynards-girl: gedit
<nickrud> Gothfunc, from what version to what version?
<meezyfuh> jrib: it was working all along, just had to get past index.html?A=D and so forth, i was getting impatient and killing it
<Sam___> hey im having problem wiht pptpd
<Mikes23> poland
<maynards-girl> jrib, thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jrib> meezyfuh: ah
<Sam___> the vpn program, can anyone help me set up my vpn!!!!???!!!?!?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Kimmers> goth: perhaps download to machine with access, then burn to cd and transfer?
<meezyfuh> jrib: sorry for hassling you. thank you so much for your help!!
<Neil-> hey guys
<Mikes23> ok
<Neil-> 5. Add <adobe_install_dir> /bin  to the PATH  environment variable to allow browsers to launch Adobe Reader, where <adobe_install_dir>  is the installation directory of Adobe Reader 7.0.8.
<DonDrini> question: is it possible to enable CONFIG_TIMER_STATS without recomipiling a kernel by myself?
<fellow> air23:  also try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413713
<Neil-> how do i do that bit ^^?
<elnimr> hi
<Gothfunc> nickrud: from 2.6.17 to 2.6.21
<Gothfunc> Kimmers: yes, but from WHERE?
<rokra> jrib: to `/bin/true': File exists
<jrib> jad_laptop: I would still try the touch command I gave you before
<Evanescente> tengo un amd x2 3800+ con una placa de video ATI Radeon X300, el tema es que cuando pongo a iniciar el live CD de la version 6.06 todo va bien hasta el final, cuando tiene que cargar el desktop supuestamente, me sale un error y me dice algo de una X que fallo y me manda directamente a la terminal, como hago para ver el desktop? es problema de drivers?
<Kimmers> sorry.  i thought you said how, not where.
<jrib> rokra: make a backup of fileexec and then ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/fileexec
<Neil-> How do I add something to the path environment variable guys?
<nickrud> Gothfunc, what release? Dapper?
<lax0r> [Hanxer@www ~] $ rm Pranx  ----> rm: cannot remove `Pranx': Is a directory
<Mikes23> poland
<jrib> rokra: delete fileexec after you make the backup
<Gothfunc> nickrud: edgy
<lax0r> How can I remove this directory ?,
<bruenig> Neil-, put it in .bashrc
<jrib> Neil-: only for your user or for everyone?
<Gothfunc> 6.10
<jrib> lax0r: rmdir
<Kyle____> I don't know why my computer won't start my Ubuntu Live CD when I restart. I have my BIOS configured to run the CD drive before the hard drive, but it still won't work. can anybody tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<Neil-> jrib: Everyone ideally, its for acrobat for browsers
<jrib> rokra: you understand what this is doing right?
<skwishybug> Kyle: Do you have a windows bootable CD? Try that in the drive and see if it brings up the windows installer, or just windows
<skwishybug> it'll tell you if your problem is the BIOS or the CD
<lax0r> jrib : rmdir Pranx ? <-- like this ?
<nickrud> Gothfunc, I could only suggest compiling it yourself, and I quit on 2.6.3 or so. It's not trivial anymore
<jrib> Neil-: /etc/environment .  But it's probably easier if you just create a symlink to acrobat in /usr/local/bin
<Kyle____> I don't know about a Windows CD
<rokra> jrib: yes I launched the /usr/bin/fileexec and nothing append
<jad_laptop> jrib: i must've missed it
<Kyle____> I'd hafta ask my dad when he gets home
<project_2501> my pipe/forward slash key (along with pgup,pgdn,home,end) on my toshiba laptop doesn't work. Can anyone say whether this is "keyboard layout" issue or is it just that my keyboard is foobarred?
<Neil-> jrib: Might sound slow, but how do I make a symlink? ln something isnt it..
<jrib> lax0r: yes, that will work as long as the directory is empty.  Otherwise, use  rm -r Pranx
<Gothfunc> nickrud: ... the .deb MUST be available
<jrib> Neil-: ln -s TARGET NAME
<Gothfunc> nickrud: otherwise where does apt-get get it from?
<Neil-> 5. Add <adobe_install_dir> /bin  to the PATH  environment variable to allow browsers to launch Adobe Reader, where <adobe_install_dir>  is the installation directory of Adobe Reader 7.0.8.
<Neil-> thats the instruction..
<jrib> jad_laptop: can you write to it in a terminal if you use sudo?  Try 'sudo touch /path/to/the/partition/some_random_name_here'
<antum> Hi, Why would 7.04 Boot on my mac but not the 6.06 LTS CD they sent me?
<Kimmers>  i'm having some sound problems and i really need some help trying to fix it.  system sounds aren't working, nor is audio on WoW (via wine), but apparently, certain application sounds are working.  GIAM's alerts are the first sounds I've heard on this thing since reinstalling Ubuntu.
<jrib> Neil-: either way will work
<rokra> jrib: it is possible in pv?
<nickrud> Gothfunc, the latest available on feisty is 2.6.20,
<Gothfunc> oh well i'll just download feisty
<Gothfunc> thanks nickrud
<jrib> rokra: aren't you supposed to launch the original script taht gave you an error regarding /usr/bin/fileexec?
<nexous> ZeZu: I replaced them all but, I get an icon with a red X through it where it's suppose to be.
<Neil-> thanks jrib
<nickrud> Gothfunc, a wise choice :)
<soundray> project_2501: change to a text console and run 'showkey'. If you get a response there, it's a software issue. If not, something is wrong with your kb hardware.
<antum> I need to install Edgy on my Mac Mini so I can have PHP4 but I can't get the boot CD working,
<Enverex> What's the command to get apt to download something from source, compile and install it? (something in the repos I mean)
<nexous> ZeZu: would it be a problem if a file is in there which shouldn't be?
<project_2501> soundray: thx
<Muisje> http://snappoll.com/poll/192691.php (We are trying to determine the Male VS Female ratio, please help us by telling us what gender you are.)
<bruenig> !offtopic | Muisje
<ubotu> Muisje: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<linxeh> totally ridiculous
<bionoid> Enverex: apt-get source package, unpack it, dpkg-buildpackage
<Herotaka> how do i enable gcc in ubuntu so that it can compile executables?
<rokra> jrib: mmh?? I did ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/file  so file  = true
<jad_laptop> jrib: touch: cannot touch `/mnt/majd_macbook/citastic': Read-only file system
<soundray> Enverex: "apt-get source" to get the source. apt-build to compile
<Pelo> Herotaka, install  build-essential
<soundray> Enverex: or as bionoid suggests
<jrib> rokra: why did you do "file"?  you were supposed to do "fileexec", the random script you refuse to give me information about
<soundray> Enverex: there are some good tutorials, mostly debian-orientated, but applicable to ubuntu.
<Neil-> jrib: Oh dear.. browser crashes opening pdfs
<Herotaka> install: missing destination file operand after `build-essential
<Muisje> thx bruenig
<Neil-> has anyone got acroread working here?
<skwishybug> I've got it working
<Kimmers> is there a good online resource for troubleshooting and repairing sound issues with Ubuntu?
<Enverex> This is weird, the latest version Synaptic says available of Audacious is 1.2.2 but apt-source downloads 1.3.2 ...
<jrib> !sound > Kimmers (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> !sound > Kimmers  check your pm window
<Neil-> skwishybug: hmm, mine crashes firefox
<Neil-> did you do the auto install?
* Pelo will crawl back into his hole now, he's not fast enough tonight 
<Kimmers> oh, thank you
<rokra> jrib: this is a scirpt on internet to do card sharing
<jrib> jad_laptop: I don't know, that's weird since it's 'rw'.  Ask again, you need someoen that has used hfs before :)
<jrib> rokra: can you link to it?
<jad_laptop> jrib: ok, thanks for the help
<Herotaka> 103-300-043
<Herotaka> install: missing destination file operand after `build-essential' this is the error i get
<rokra> jrib: I don t understand the link , I have to ln -s /usr/bin/file /bin/true or ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/file?
<jrib> rokra: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<NA_Joey> elo all :)
<nickrud> Herotaka, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Herotaka> ah..
<Herotaka> thanks bunches
<nickrud> Herotaka, wrong install ;)
<Enverex> soundray, Do you have a quick "apt-build" syntax for when you've got the source?
<CVirus> I use KDM as my display manager ... and while I was apt-get'ing xubuntu-desktop I was prompted for selecting my display manager and I accidentally selected gdm instead of KDM ... How can I revert back to kdm ?
<soundray> Enverex: no, I looked into it a while ago and there was nothing quick about it ;) -- try dpkg-buildpackage, it might work "out of the box".
<nickrud> CVirus, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<geekytrent> so, what's up with sound juicer and mp3? i can't seem to select the mp3 output format i made. i've checked the active box, closed out of the proggy, but still nothing...
<Enverex> soundray, apt-build build-source blah seems to work
<NA_Joey> got a question.. about ubuntu and lamp and gui's is there a ethier ubuntu lamp server with  a gui built in for d/l ? or you have to  comple or is there another favor of linux that  has this ?
<WolfODOnnel486> ugh, this Live CD is killing me. I tried the "stick in, restart, run Ubuntu without installation" process, and even after reconfiguring the BIOS to run the CD drive before the HDD, it STILL doesn't work for me. Can anybody give me any tips on how to get the CD to run correctly?
<CVirus> nickrud: Thanks
<soundray> Enverex: I seem to remember that in order to make it worthwhile, you have to edit configuration files to make apt-build use optimized parameters.
<soundray> WolfODOnnel486: what's happening when you try to boot?
<NA_Joey> lamp and ubuntu and gui no distro out there ?
<WolfODOnnel486> soundray:  It just goes to Windows XP instead of doing anything with teh CD
<WolfODOnnel486> soundray: It spins it for a few moments, but after that, it just starts normally
<soundray> NA_Joey: install from a regular Desktop CD and install lamp on top. There's a factoid (private message):
<soundray> !lamp > NA_Joey
<WolfODOnnel486> soundray: spins the disk*
<mirf> I have a very weird problem with sshd
<Zigosity> Hey everyone.. I'm trying to get Samba configured so I can share some folders with my windows PC, but I really have no idea how to do this... I've tried a few things already and aren't getting anywhere. I'm pretty new to linux, so bear with me, thanks. It's pretty critical that I get this working soon, too.
<jared> how can i check to see that AIGLX is enabled
<samuel> hi all,
<lax0r> when i uploaded whatever a .conf files to my box with ftp, it seems 0 kb... why ?
<petafile> How can I make an ntfs partition writeable?
<effie_jayx> NA_Joey,  you could install LAMP with synaptics... choose task based installs
<soundray> WolfODOnnel486: you've adapted the boot sequence already... you may have to also set the IDE channel of your CD drive to "Auto".
<WolfODOnnel486> soundray: How do I do that?
<samuel> having fairly annoying problems getting full screen resolution (1600x1050) with nvidia driver
<Svish> can anyone recommend a great disk recovery tool I can use in Ubuntu?
<Enverex> soundray, Awsome, it worked and built deb packages straight off. It's nice that I can use the packages that are only for i386 just by typing that one command :)
<samuel> the resolution reqd IS in the config file but ISN'T selectable from the gnome resolution settings manager
<LtL> mirf - sshd problem?
<NA_Joey> soundray i understand what  is i just  wondering if better to  install ubuntu desktop instead of lamp i need a gui to  admin  a box i cant do  command line im not that  advanced linux guy..
<soundray> WolfODOnnel486: in your BIOS setup. The setup tools vary, so I can't tell you more.
<mirf> LtL, I managed to connect over lan to this comp over ssh2 in gftp but not through a terminal
<NA_Joey> im a mandrake user :P
<jad_laptop> if file owner is root (group is "80"...w/o the quotes) and has write access, then i should be able to sudo nautilus into it and write to it right?
<NA_Joey> i like rpms
<mirf> err forget 2 on ssh2
<soundray> NA_Joey: you can have both. Install the desktop *AND* install lamp.
<WolfODOnnel486> soundray: ok, hold on, let me see if i can get on here with a separate computer (I'm trying to install Ubuntu on this computer i'm using now ^^;)
<antum> How can I get php4 running on Feisty?
<Filthpig> hmm
<antum> I can't find any articles online
<soundray> Enverex: are you on amd64?
<Enverex> soundray, Yeah
<NA_Joey> ya i know desktop can  support all things i need like php apache and mysql
<Svish> !recovery
<LtL> mirf - ssh and ftp are two different protocols, whats the problem/object?
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Enverex> soundray, I'm supprised Audacious is lagging behind so much on a well supported arch though
<mirf> LtL, if I do netstat -nlp I don't see any processes attached to port 22, or any IPs for sshd
<jad_laptop> if file owner is root (group is "80"...w/o the quotes) and has write access, then i should be able to sudo nautilus into it and write to it right?
<mirf> LtL, gftp has an ssh2 mode
<mirf> standard ftp is not enabled
<Svish> Resue a broken system.. is that any system? or an ubuntu system?
<Filthpig> why won't rythmbox download the mp3 decoder automatically like amaroK?
<NA_Joey> and does the ubuntu desktop support rpms ?
<soundray> Enverex: the developers may not have any 64bit boxes...
<erUSUL> NA_Joey: no
<Enverex> soundray, True
<LtL> mirf - ok, roger the gftp/ssh mode, try netstat -tunap in a term.  the -p requires su privileges
<lmnt_ox> hey all
<lubbi> hello, i cant connect to the internet with wireless, only cable, can someone help me? /pm
<gif89apro> I just tried to burn an iso to blank cd 3 times, and it error'd out on each of them (yes, i tried lowest burn speed)... something i'm missing?
<lmnt_ox> i need some help when ever someone is available plz.. pm to let me know
<samuel> Any help with screen resolution?
<CptFuzzy> are you burning the iso as a file or as an image?
<WolfODOnnel486> soundray: I'll be on again in just a moment, let me swap computers
<gif89apro> as an image
<zerokill88> PLEASE help me.why do i keep getting an error saying i dont have enouph space when trying to burn a dvd. i have a complete 160gig hd????what is going on here?
<Svish> nevermind..
<lmnt_ox> in terminal need to access root but when typing sudo -i receiving message sudo: shell: command not found.
<mirf> LtL, hmm, no mention of port 22 or sshd still
<Filthpig> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<WolfODOnnel486> zerokill88: the computer may be talking about virtual space
<latinoguy> binary grabber for gnome??
<WolfODOnnel486> zerokill88: like RAM
<CptFuzzy> if you are burning a DVD, you need space on the 4.4G or 9G dvd disk
<LtL> lubbi - in X, system>administration>network.  you should 'see' your device and configure it.
<WolfODOnnel486> or that
<LtL> mirf - is port 21 open
<gregorovius> I've been struggling with LIRC for weeks now, and I can't get my TV card's remote control to work... I'd really appreciate some help
<nickrud> gif89apro, have you tried right clicking an iso file and selecting burn?
<latinoguy> binary graber for gnome
<gif89apro> nickrud: yes, that's how i've been doing it
<LtL> mirf - are any ports connectes, should be 22 tcp
<zerokill88> WolfODOnnel486,  how do i fix this then?
<Filthpig> !mp3
<Laney> np: house.s03e14.hdtv.xvid-xor
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gregorovius> anyone knows his way around LIRC?
<mirf> LtL, 21 is in the list yeah
<WolfODOnnel486> zerokill88: you would have to go out and get more RAM for your computer
<Filthpig> !rythmbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rythmbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WolfODOnnel486> zerokill88: you can usually get them pretty cheap
<nickrud> gif89apro, odd then. I'm incredibly grateful that cdrecord and friends are hidden from me ;(
<lmnt_ox> !root] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LtL> mirf - its using the ftp port, ssh uses 22.
<WolfODOnnel486> zerokill88: I think half a gig is about maybe $30 to $40
<lmnt_ox> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zerokill88> WolfODOnnel486,  lol doesnt make sence.uh i have 2 gig ram.im trying to burn an .iso anyway
<gif89apro> samuel: try this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2609618
<lmnt_ox> !sudo sheel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo sheel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WolfODOnnel486> zerokill88: well, nevermind then
<soundray> gif89apro: your CD-RW may be scratched.
<mirf> right it's 22 now
<lmnt_ox> !sudo shell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo shell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kimmers> thanks you guys, but i have another issue.  i get down to the part that says "If you application sounds works, but your system sounds does not (login, logout, error sounds...) try removing the .asoundrc* files from your own directory (e.g. with 'rm .asoundrc*'). It should make the system sounds work without a reboot.", i try that step and get an error message.
<LtL> mirf - use scp, thee best weapon/tool from openssh :)
<zerokill88> WolfODOnnel486,  not trying to sound sarcastic
<gif89apro> soundray: i've used 3 different CD-R's
<WolfODOnnel486> zerokill88: I know
<gif89apro> soundray: which i've now had to throw away
<mirf> LtL, I want to be able to do remote terminal sessions
<mirf> scp is awesome though IU agree
<zerokill88> WolfODOnnel486,  k. well what would be the issue then?
<WolfODOnnel486> zerokill88: actually, I"m not totally sure now
<LtL> mirf - just ssh the.box.net
<lmnt_ox> in terminal need to access root but when typing sudo -i receiving message sudo: shell: command not found.
<jad_laptop> i have an external drive mounted, but it's not getting listed in /sbin/parted
<WolfODOnnel486> zerokill88: I don't have any experience in buring .iso to DVD
<soundray> Kimmers: what's that error message? If it's more than a single line, copy it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please.
<LtL> mirf - the host must have sshd loaded and 22 open.
<latinoguy> i found it klibido is for kde but is ok with gnome
<Kimmers> rm: cannot remove `.asoundrc*': No such file or directory
<WolfODOnnel486> zerokill88: It may be you just have to go with CD-R
<zerokill88> WolfODOnnel486,  its not that i dont think.its jsut trying to write that much data to the hd
<CptFuzzy> what's the closest equivalent to chkconfig in ubuntu?
<soundray> Kimmers: okay, that just means there's nothing to delete.
<WolfODOnnel486> zerokill88: well what exactly are you trying to burn to the DVD that's so larg?
<Kimmers> hm.  according to these troubleshooting steps, my system sounds should work now... but they don't.
<soundray> Kimmers: what do you get from a 'pwd'?
<zerokill88> WolfODOnnel486,  not TO the dvd.but FROM a dvd to HD.
<mirf> LtL, yeah I know all this
<lubbi> are there any limitations on running ubuntu from CD only? like using wireless connection?
<mirf> it just wasn't working
<geekytrent> so, is anybody having problems with getting mp3 support in sound juicer? i can't seem to select the mp3 profile i made...
<mirf> found out why though...
<LtL> CptFuzzy - the GUI app is BUM.  bootup manager, its somewhat like chkconfig
<mirf> real embarressing typo
<faust_> Anyone here got any experience with gnome-phone-manager? Can't get it to detect my N80. Visibility on, bluetooth on, can send and receive to and from it from the laptop. I find it with hcitool. Just can't get it to show up in a phone-manager scan.
<Kimmers> sound:  i'm sorry, i don't understand.
<Goshawk> lubbi: no just speed
<Enverex> Does Ubuntu have build defaults somewhere? Like CFLAGs and concurent compiler figures? (J)
<WolfODOnnel486> zerokill88: ohhhhhhhhhh
<hansin321> CptFuzzy: I use " sysv-rc-conf" which you can apt-get.  I assume you want to set run level stuff.  Not a chkconfig expert.
<lubbi> k, thnx
<WolfODOnnel486> zerokill88: well in that case, you may want to invest in an external USB HDD
<soundray> Kimmers: where you entered the rm command, just enter 'pwd' and tell me what it says, please.
<WolfODOnnel486> zerokill88: I have one that's 100GB and works great
<hansin321> CptFuzzy: It is ncurses based (I believe) and works good for me to disable/enable services, etc.
<CptFuzzy> thx LtL
<Kimmers> /home/kimley
<WolfODOnnel486> zerokill88: I'm going to disconnect for a moment, but i'll be right back
<soundray> Kimmers: okay
<lmnt_ox> i need some help when ever someone is available plz.. pm to let me know
<zerokill88> WolfODOnnel486,  ha seen those.arent very expensive either.well i would if i didnt have a 160 gig hd,with 10 % or less usage
<zerokill88> WolfODOnnel486,  k
<CptFuzzy> thx hansin
<Herotaka> anyone willing to take a look at my setup and tell me why my flash is not working, i've followed the instructions to get it to work but i cant figure out whats up =\
<faust_> lmnt_ox, help with what?
<soundray> Kimmers: what's your sound issue now? Just no sound at all?
<lmnt_ox> in terminal need to access root but when typing sudo -i receiving message sudo: shell: command not found.
<Kimmers> no system sounds, but GIAM application sounds are working.  i also have no sound in WoW running thru wine.
<jrib> lmnt_ox: getent passwd root
<Akuma_> where's the usual place to extract a full app? /usr/bin ? /opt ?
<soundray> lmnt_ox: do a 'head -n 1 /etc/passwd'. Does it say "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash"?
<bruenig> Herotaka, all you need to do is sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree (assuming you are on i386)
<Herotaka> well its a 32 bit firefox and a 64 bit box
<Kimmers> sound: when i test on the sound preferences, i get a long beeeeep sound.  when i go to the sounds tab, pressing the play button yields nothing.  right now, i have sounds enabled with the default sounds.
<Filthpi1> ok
<Filthpi1> hm
<premier> !chroot > Herotaka
<jrib> Akuma_: what kind of app?
<lmnt_ox> instead of /bin/bash saying /tmp
<Akuma_> jrib:  an editor
<Filthpig> so why won't rythmbox play my mp3s even after downloading the gstreamer plugin?
<lmnt_ox> soundray instead of /bin/bash saying /tmp
<soundray> Kimmers: I've no idea. Please ask the channel again.
<Kimmers> ok, thanks soundray
<facugaich> do I need sun-java6-source to build Java apps?
<Mikiemega> is incredimail supported with the os
<soundray> lmnt_ox: boot in recovery mode and change /etc/passwd so that it says /bin/bash again instead of /tmp
<Filthpig> ...right
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > petafile (see the private message from ubotu)
<premier> Herotaka, also i have tried creating whats  on that guide, and it worked ok, apart from the fact that if a 64bit firefox was loaded before loading a 32bit one, the 64bit will load again and vice-versa.. couldnt launch them separately from one another
<lmnt_ox> ok brb
<lmnt_ox> thanks soundray
<LtL> soundray - nice call good woik :)
* soundray likes his nick, but is painfully aware that it misleads people into thinking he's a sound expert...
<jrib> Akuma_: what editor?
<soundray> LtL: thanks
<zerokill88> Hello.if you hade 135 gig free space on your partition.why wouldnt you be able to save a file as large as say 4 gig.what would stop you?
<Mikiemega> Laffin Out Loud @ soundray
<Kimmers> hello everyone.  i'm having some sound problems and i really need some help trying to fix it.  system sounds aren't working, nor is audio on WoW (via wine), but apparently, certain application sounds are working.  i've gone through the troubleshooting steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and things still aren't working properly.
<Goshawk> zerokill88: your stop is called filesystem
<zerokill88> goshawk ok. how would i fx this problem
<Mikiemega> is there a way to find out if what i have in my pc is compatible with the linux system?
<CptFuzzy> what does everyone use for partition mirroring?  i'm looking for something that will allow for partition resizing...
<WolfODonnel486> zerokill88: OK I'm back
<facugaich> Mikiemega: use a Live CD
<zerokill88> WolfODOnnel486,  ok
<Mikiemega> live cd ?
<Filthpig> can nobody tell me how to get mp3 to work with rythmbox?
<Akuma_> jrib:  aptana
<StarScream> CptFuzzy: dd + a live cdd
<Goshawk> zerokill88: it's not a problem, filesystems handles disks, they are the virtual rappresentation of a disk
<wauwau> i can't configure my video device - who can help ?
<jrib> Akuma_: /opt or /usr/local are good places to put it
<Goshawk> zerokill88: filesystem are tought to handle a mazimum file size
<zerokill88> Goshawk how would i be able to edit this filesyststem?
<ubuntu> Hey, I have windows mounted on /mnt/winvista...but it doesn't have the write permissions. It won't let me unmount because it says it's not in /media
<bimberi> Mikiemega: yes, using a livecd is a very good way
<Kimmers> filth: my mp3s won't play either.  for me, that's another issue for another day.  just trying to get my system/wow audio going is enough for one day.
<Goshawk> zerokill88: you cannot, it's a parto of the operating system, you can CHANGE you filesystem filling your needs
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > ubuntu (see the private message from ubotu)
<zerokill88> Mikiemega download an .iso of ubuntu
<facugaich> Mikiemega: yeah, you download the iso and burn it. Then you insert the CD and turn on the PC
<jrib> ubuntu: how are you trying to unmount?
<skwishybug> Mikiemega: the Ubuntu install doubles as a live CD. you pop it in and it will load up Ubuntu like it was installed on the computer, but doesn't affect the computer
<Mikiemega> to find out if linux is compatble to what i have installed
<ubuntu> all i want to do is transfer files from my /mnt/winvista mount to my ipod
<ubuntu> i can write to the ipod mount
<eternaljoy> how can I install a second copy of Firefox and load it separately (not run at same time) ?
<ubuntu> and i can read the /mnt/winvista mount
<Akuma_> jrib:  and for the executable to be in the path i'd symlink it from /usr/local ?
<zerokill88> Goshawk ok,how would i say give a NEW directory say 30 gig ?
<ubuntu> but it won't let me transfer from one to the other
<Mikiemega> Okay thx
<jrib> Akuma_: /usr/local/bin
<Akuma_> jrib:  hmmm. great, thanks
<zerokill88> Goshawk or edit the existing one giving it more gig
<Mikiemega> almost have the who;e dl now
<Goshawk> zerokill88: probably you are talking about file limitation to 4gb to Fat32 filesystem used by windows, isn't it?
<jrib> ubuntu: what error do you get when you try in a terminal?
<eternaljoy> is there a way I can install a second Firefox into a different directory, and run it from there?
<zerokill88> Goshawk not sure what you mean.im using linux
<soundray> eternaljoy: there's more than one way... why do you want two copies?
<Goshawk> zerokill88: explain what you are trying to do...
<LtL> ubuntu - have a line like this in your /etc/fstab
<LtL> /dev/sda1   /media/sda1   ntfs-3g  defaults,locale=en_US.utf8    0    0
<eternaljoy> soundray: 2 people using this PC. My niece wants here own Firefox, with her own bookmarks etc.
<eternaljoy> soundray: can you help?
<zerokill88> Goshawk,  im trying to burn a dvd as an iso file onto my comp.but i cant because it is sayiong i need 95 mib more,yet i have 135 gig free space
<LtL> ubuntu - install ntfs-3g too
<soundray> eternaljoy: Give her her own login: 'sudo adduser niece' or use System-Administration-Users and groups
<eternaljoy> soundray: no. pls, stay focused
<w00taliter> hey whats a good program to burn iso files?
<eternaljoy> soundray: can you tell me how can I install 2 firefox
<gif89apro> !burn | w00taliter
<ubotu> w00taliter: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<faust_> w00taliter, brasero has always done me right since it appeared.
<Goshawk> zerokill88: Ooops i thought it was a different stuff
<jrib> eternaljoy: if you don't want her to have her own login, just create two firefox profiles... firefox -ProfileManager
<facugaich> do I need sun-java6-source to build Java apps?
<soundray> eternaljoy: that would be the linux way of doing it. I can't with a good conscience recommend another way for your requirement.
<Black_Mask> what does 'exiting on signal 15' mean?
<LtL> w00taliter - xcdroast
<eternaljoy> jrib: ok thanks!  so where do I type: firefox -ProfileManager ?
<w00taliter> ok thanks
<jrib> eternaljoy: in a terminal
<eternaljoy> soundray: with a good conscience? LOL
<faust_> w00taliter, and if you want real geekdom, growisofs from the command line :)
<eternaljoy> jrib: ok!  but will that share the same Cache?
<Goshawk> zerokill88: it means that the iso you are trying to burn just doesn't fit in the blank dvd that you are trying to write
<faust_> Though that's not the ubuntu way apparently :)
<soundray> eternaljoy: try it out. You can always delete the extra user if it doesn't suit.
<zerokill88> Goshawk nope just trying to put stuff on the comp
<eternaljoy> jrib: she always likes to clean out Cache, cookies, etc.  But I dont want to clean my cache out
<gif89apro> faust_: what does that do?
<zerokill88> Goshawk,  no,im just trying to burn it to the computer
<jrib> eternaljoy: nope, it will be seperate
<Filthpig> are the medibuntu repos supposed to be slow?
<soundray> jrib: don't you agree with me?
<Goshawk> zerokill88: you can't burn a iso to the computer, you can MOUNT it
<eternaljoy> soundray: so I create another user?  and then she logs in for herself and her Firefox cache, coookies etc, doesnt interfer with mine?
<faust_> gif89apro, it's a command line tool that burns the iso to the specified device with the specified parameters. Very manual though.
<jrib> soundray: yes, new user would be better imo
<soundray> jrib: profile manager would just make a mess of it.
<soundray> eternaljoy: precisely.
<eternaljoy> jrib: how do I then load the 2 diff firefox?
<eternaljoy> soundray: how much hdd space will it take to create a new user?
<gif89apro> faust_: cool, i've been trying to burn an iso by right-click "write image", but it keeps scorching the discs and i have to trash them
<zerokill88> Goshawk,  then how do u download an iso image offline? i just want to get the dvd i want to burn to an iso image on my comp to burn it.do i need to mount anything to do that?
<soundray> eternaljoy: use the "Switch user" option on the quit dialog.
<jrib> eternaljoy: you can run profile manager again or create links to   firefox -P one_user  and  firefox -P two_user
<soundray> eternaljoy: hold on, I'll try it out to see how much...
<eternaljoy> soundray: ok, i will follow your advice. how do I create a new user?
<faust_> gif89apro, it's a bit of man-page hunting to find the right parameters for burning though. Been so long since I used it I've forgotten them all.
<eternaljoy> jrib: ok cheers., but ill try creating her own login and see how that goes
<LtL> eternaljoy - very little space , adduser useradd somethinglike that.
<faust_> Used to use it quite a bit when I used Gentoo back in 2003
<kernel288> hey guys, got a question. Do you know hot to enable DVDs ? Ive read that I need libdvdcss but how to install it? I downloaded newest part.
<eternaljoy> soundray: if I create her own login, does that mean I have to install all apps etc all over again for movie support etc?
<jrib> eternaljoy: yes, that's probably better.  Then you don't have to worry about other things in your account changing too
<Goshawk> zerokill88: i don't understand, are you trying to rip a dvd?
<eternaljoy> jrib: yeah
<crimsun> kernel288: see medibuntu.
<eternaljoy> soundray: ok thanks
<faust_> kernel288, I'll probably get banned for saying this, but automatix2 installs all the dvd support you need.
<soundray> eternaljoy: it uses 704kb on my 64bit machine
<lax0r> how can i find 29.line on nano editor? :S
<gif89apro> faust_: well, at least if it works i won't have the throw away so many discs
<Enverex> Is anyone else having issues with Morgoth's repos? Damn server keeps closing the connection just before transfers finish and corrupting them
<eternaljoy> soundray: but will her newly created account still use my apps etc?
<soundray> eternaljoy: no, everything you installed from deb packages will be available for all users.
<kernel288> automatix2, ok. Gonna try that. so sudo apt-get install automatix2 ?
<jrib> lax0r: nano +29 file   would be one way....
<Audio_1> I updated from 6.10 to 7.04 and now I am unable to remove files and whatnot,I get  a "read-only filesystem" thing. here is my etc/fstab      http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20883/
<Filthpig> wow, well hello there faust_! hahah, bloody many years ago!
<eternaljoy> soundray: so when she loads Firefox, will it alter my firefox settings and cache etc?
<Audio_1> anything look wrong?
<faust_> kernel288, nah, you gotta add their repo first, or simply grab their ebuild file from their site. google :)
<soundray> eternaljoy: no, that's the point
<gaizkez> algun espaol?
<kernel288> ok ;D
<eternaljoy> soundray: ok lets try that :)
<soundray> eternaljoy: Linux is a *true* multiuser system.
<faust_> Filthpig, thought that was you, but you didn't reply in query :)
<eternaljoy> soundray: whats my first step?
<eternaljoy> soundray: sounds great :)
<Filthpig> have you queried me? geez, gaim is messy :(
<vIkSiT> hello all
<soundray> eternaljoy: System-Administration-Users and groups. You will find your way around that easily.
<eternaljoy> soundray: would you please step me through it?
<CVirus> Is gparted supposed to resize my ext3 partitions without any expected loss ?
<eternaljoy> soundray: ok brb
<vIkSiT> wondered if someone here's installed kde on ubuntu? in which case - is a kubuntu-desktop a better idea than apt-get kde?
<jrib> lax0r: alt-g   if you are in nano
<faust_> Filthpig, gaim for irc? Install xchat dammit :)
<lax0r> jrib : Forexample.. i wanna find 29.line in x.conf
<soundray> vIkSiT: kubuntu-desktop is more complete
<Jawshie> Hi guys, i'm having some trouble on my Feisty laptop. Every time I try to rmmod the ndiswrapper it freezes my T30 and blinks two lights on my keyboard. Capslock and some other light (not really sure what it is....). This happens when I eject the wireless card (BCM4306) and when I try to suspend. It seems like each occasion is part of the same problem, unloading the module. Can anybody help and what do you need me to do :)
<lurking> can anyone help me with this. im new and would like to install several applications onto my USB drive but not a whole linux distribution. is this possible?
<jrib> lax0r: nano +29 /etc/X11/xorg.conf  or if you are already in the editor, just hit alt-g
<vIkSiT> soundray, ah thanks. what would you say is a disadvantage of using it though?
<Filthpig> faust_: aye, I was wondering why ubuntu does not come with a clean IRC client like kubuntu..
<lax0r> jrib : what about pico ?
<Filthpig> I guess KDE is better equipped than gnome..
<faust_> Filthpig, you know as well as me there IS no clean irc client?
<jrib> lax0r: pico is a symlink to nano in ubuntu
<faust_> :) even
<soundray> vIkSiT: the disk space that it uses. Not much of an issue given the size of modern hard drives.
<eternaljoy> soundray: ok I created  a new user!  What do I now?
<rakyray> where is the file to control which desktop I use with xdm?
<Filthpig> Konversation is very nice, at least :] 
<vIkSiT> soundray, i meant - what does it have which kde-core, amusements (the kde package) does?
<faust_> filthpig: Yes, but where some say better equipped, others say bloat :)
<vIkSiT> s/does/doesn't
<lurking> is it possible to "apt-get install" an app to a usb drive?
<eternaljoy> soundray: ok I created  a new user!  What do I do now?
<soundray> eternaljoy: System-Quit, select Switch User. When you're done testing her account, log out and you'll be back in your own.
<vIkSiT> soundray, i wasn't sure if i need the bloat..
<faust_> Filthpig, still in Molde by the way? Might be headed up that way in a couple of weeks.
<eternaljoy> soundray: and it wont alter my firefox setting etc.  Sounds good. brb :)
<jad> how can i install ubuntu without risking all my windows data?
<Filthpig> faust_: well yes.. I guess KDE comes with a lot of stuff you don't need.. but a nice and simple IRC client is good to have around
<jad> the "use longest continuous free space" option doesn't work
<Filthpig> faust_: nope, moved to hamar two years ago :p
<soundray> vIkSiT: you can run 'apt-cache depends kde' to see what kde installs, likewise for kubuntu-desktop.
<nickrud> jad, by backup
<rakyray> jad, make a partition for you data
<lment_ox> finally shit
<raintheory> okay heres a doozie...    i've got a 250GB seagate IDE drive in a USB enclosure formatted as HFS+..   works fine under ubuntu until i unmount it, then it screws the drive up and i have to reformat..    this doesnt happen with my 250GB WD MyBook formatted as HFS+ as well
<asaka> anyone using gnome sensors panel? in 64bit feisty, icons were installed correctly. now that i try a 32bit feisty installation, icons dont install correctly. theres only one icon installed, where there should be a number depending on type of temp/voltage etc shown
<Jawshie> Jad: I had full success with using Feisty and using the windows migration and resizing the windows partition. Best way though is to ghost your windows drive before installing ubuntu
<jad> nickrud: i can't find a way to do that
<faust_> Filthpig, see how I pay attention to where friends go? Completely lost here :) Oh, and about KDE, as soon as KDE 4 comes, I'm gonna have a month of trying. Until that, Gnome is my poison. Been a while since KDE was as relaxing and clean :)
<soundray> vIkSiT: the bloat issue is different on Linux than on Windows. Having kubuntu-desktop won't make your system less reliable at all.
<lment_ox> soundray, i logged into recovery and forgot what to do please retype
<nickrud> jad, do it from windows. I can't emphasize that enough.
<raintheory> is there a *possibility* that the usb enclosure is somehow at fault?
<vIkSiT> soundray, i'm switching (or trying to) after about 10 years of redhat-fedora :)
<alex_mayorga> hello all, anyone with an inspiron 8200 around?
<soundray> lment_ox: edit /etc/passwd and make the first line look like: "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash" (no quotes)
<jad> nickrud: i can't access windows
<raintheory> i can't even fsck the darned thing
<lment_ox> ok
<soundray> vIkSiT: s/Windows/Red Hat/ then ;)
<Kimmers> i've about had it with this sound thing.  i guess i'm going to have to reinstall.  sound worked on the first install.  it doesn't work after reinstalling.
<strabes> !ask > alex
<nickrud> jad, oh. can you get to your windows data with the live cd?
<Filthpig> I'm quite excited about kde4 too.. I've always been using KDE.. until today oO I got tired of my messed up system and decided to to a complete reinstall.. and chose to go for ubuntu instead of kubuntu this time
<strabes> !ask > alex_mayorga
<raintheory> Kimmers, what sound issue?
<jad> do you need write permissions to transfer files out of a directory? (by transfer i mean drag and drop)
<eternaljoy> soundray: i loged in using the new user!  but the first thing I tried was to load firestarter, and it gives error messages saying it cant load as root and I need to see administrator!  Whats gone wrong?
<jad> nickrud: right
<Filthpig> to do*
<lment_ox> then what?
<strabes> jad: no
<faust_> Filthpig, kubuntu is only an aptitude install away :)
<strabes> jad: just read
<strabes> permissions
<nickrud> jad, yes, you could drag & drop to a usb stick, no problem
<soundray> eternaljoy: firestarter is a system-wide program. You only need to run it once.
<alex_mayorga> strabes, how do I confirm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4744 is not reintroduced on feisty?
<Kimmers> no system sounds nor audio in WoW.  i do get application sounds with GIAM.
<Filthpig> faust_: yep, installed ubuntu-desktop from my kubuntu installation too, but all the programs end up in the menus
<jad> strabes: a directory (/mnt/winvista) has read permissions and its user is root, so when i do sudo nautilus and go there, I can drag and drop onto my ipod
<fruitbag> Hey all...
<Filthpig> making it all a terrible mess
<jad> it doesn't give me any errors
<eternaljoy> soundray: but when I login as newuser, it wasnt loaded.  so I tried to load it
<soundray> eternaljoy: your niece's account won't have admin rights, meaning that she can't modify any system settings, only personal ones.
<lurking> so i can't apt-get install to a usb?
<eternaljoy> soundray: so how can she load firestarter?
<catid> could someone suggest good cross-platform video conferencing software?
<faust_> Anyway, I think I'm gonna repeat my original question. Anyone know a place here on Freenode where I can get some help with gnome-phone-manager? The scan won't detect the device, but "hcitool scan" finds it just fine...
<Kimmers> rain:  i already went through the sound troubleshooting, but sound just will not work.
<raintheory> Kimmers, is software sound mixing/ESD enabled?
<fruitbag> Hey
<raintheory> Kimmers, oh okay
<fruitbag> May I enquire about `syslinux' here in the channel?
<Kimmers> rain: yes
<soundray> eternaljoy: firestarter stays loaded through the login/logout procedure that you did. From your niece's account you cannot (and should not) control it.
<raintheory> Kimmers, ALSA or OSS?
<soundray> eternaljoy: try the following trick:
<eternaljoy> soundray: well thats useless then!  for if she turns on the PC and logins, she cannot start firestarter
<yoda> sound drivers? I have an issue with mine
<eternaljoy> soundray: creating a new user is a total waste of time then
<soundray> eternaljoy: okay, hold on for a little complex explanation.
<Kimmers> rain: i've tried both... currently set on oss
<eternaljoy> soundray: what else wonty she be able to run?
<Kimmers> ...i mean alsa
<facugaich> do I need sun-java6-source to build Java apps?
<Shoutarou> hello
<soundray> eternaljoy: believe it or not, firestarter doesn't have to run in order for your firewall to function properly.
<Filthpig> I <3 amaroK
<eternaljoy> soundray: so her firewall is on anyway?
<gif89apro> what's the command line for starting the File Browser?
<jrib> facugaich: you need sun-java6-jdk
<jrib> gif89apro: nautilus
<gif89apro> jrib: thanks
<soundray> eternaljoy: the firewall settings you made become active at boot time for the whole system (= all users).
<eternaljoy> soundray: ah ok
<eternaljoy> soundray: thats clever
<fruitbag> When I make my USB stic bootable, I get a corrupted partition message when I try to boot it.
<strabes> jad: that's correct. are you having any problems or something?
<facugaich> jrib: I know, I wanted to know whether I needed the other one also, thank you
<fruitbag> stic *
<fruitbag> stick *
<eternaljoy> soundray: but when I login I always have to load firestarter manually
<eternaljoy> soundray: are you saying I dont need to load firestarter?
<strabes> alex_mayorga: i have an inspiron E1705 and i don't have any problems like that
<strabes> alex_mayorga: and that thread is from 2004...
<jad> strabes: should the owner be root or ubuntu live cd user?
<soundray> eternaljoy: yes, once you've configured your firewall, its settings are permanent and are activated at boot time, independent of whether or not you run the front-end.
<kernel288> YEAH
<Shoutarou> Quick question. The official releases of Kubuntu, etc, do they have all of the same features such as update notifications as ubuntu? I'm considering using Kubuntu for used PCs I'm selling. Might be a hard sell without windows but at least I can try...
<kernel288> it works !
<kernel288> thanks for helping me !
<jad> strabes: it won't let me drag-drop the files onto my ipod
<jad> nor my desktop
<jad> but i can browse the directories
<eternaljoy> soundray: so all this time I been loading firestarter, and entering password, for nothing? :P
<rbs-tito> Shoutarou: Why not Ubuntu, it is far more sellable.
<asaka> eternaljoy, system>preferences>sessions>startup programs add firestarter there
<gif89apro> does anyone here use BOINC w/ ubunut?
<yoda> shoutarou: ubuntu has LTS, thus more saleable
<eternaljoy> asaka: soundray told me its not needed as it loads anyway
<soundray> eternaljoy: well, you get a nice tray icon telling you that it's active ;)
<eternaljoy> soundray: are u 100% certain about this?
<soundray> eternaljoy: don't ask me that again.
<azzco> I need some help, I just deleted my .kde and now apt doesn't function
<Shoutarou> What is LTS? I'm not into linux much (i've played around a bit etc). And the reason I was thinking Kubuntu is so people who may have alraedy used Windows would find the GUI easier to transition to
<eternaljoy> soundray: when I created a new user, did Ubuntu copy all firefox settings over to the new account?
<soundray> eternaljoy: if you have doubts, go and check it.
<jrib> azzco: what error do you get?
<LtL> gif89apro - yes i have run boinc
<eternaljoy> soundray: how do I check it?
<Enverex> Shoutarou, Long term support
<yoda> are there any sound guys here? I can't get creative live! 24-bit (internal) to output on 2 channels at once in ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty)
<gif89apro> LtL: can you throttle the cpu usage?
<Shoutarou> Oh, I see
<azzco> jrib: "The APT Database could not be opened"
<asaka> eternaljoy, you can test it... block some pc in your network, then reboot and try with and without firestarter loaded..
<LtL> gif89apro - iirc yes
<Shoutarou> Well, thanks for the info. :)
<eternaljoy> asaka: what PC? lol
<soundray> eternaljoy: you can read out the currently active firewall rules in a terminal: 'sudo iptables -L'
<jrib> azzco: what program are you running?
<Shoutarou> hmm, I don't see a CPU min req
<eternaljoy> soundray: ok cheers,
<Enverex> Shoutarou, It's not a Linux term, just something Ubuntu use to say "We'll support this for a while"
<WolfODonnel486> OK everybody, I have a new problem with my Live CD; when I reconfigured my BIOS to run the CD first and the HDD LAST, it starts up with this message: Non-system disk, press any key..._
<azzco> jrib: I've tried apt-get, aptitude and adept
<gif89apro> LtL: i can't seem to figure out how... do you recall offhand?
<sh0i> ciao a tutti
<soundray> eternaljoy: they are the same, whether the firestarter frontend is running or not
<yoda> WolfODonnel486, dirty disk?
<Enverex> Shoutarou, Depends what you want to use, Linux is modular so you can just use what suits your tastes and or specs
<Shoutarou> Enverex: I see :)
<jrib> azzco: that's the error message verbatim?
<azzco> verbatim?
<WolfODonnel486> i don't think so
<soundray> eternaljoy: to disable them temporarily, you can 'sudo invoke-rc.d firestarter stop'
<Srixon> QUESTION! : I need to know how to turn my nvidia drivers on through console... X Server will not boot.
<jrib> azzco: the exact words?
<yoda> WolfODonnel486, did you md5 it?
<eternaljoy> soundray: thanks for your time.  ill go test the new account.  And whatever she downloads, etc wont affect my accoiunt?   even if she was to download a rootkit, virus, trojan etc, it wont infect me?
<LtL> gif89apro - i'm afraid i don't remember, are you running i386? i'll load boinc and see.
<azzco> it also says that I should try using apt-setup and update
<Guest> whats the extension to plesk? 8443?
<Shoutarou> What's the min CPU req for Ubuntu? I only see a RAM/HDD req listed..
<Enverex> eternaljoy, Not unless you give her root access (that includes sudo)
<gif89apro> LtL: running x64
<WolfODonnel486> yoda: what do you mean, md5 it?
<jrib> azzco: copy and paste the command and all of the error output to pastebin
<Enverex> Shoutarou, I'd say... 400Mhz
<azzco> It's not okay to paste the error right?
<yoda> WolfODonnel486, the ISO image, did you run a checksum?
<fruitbag> Bush has a nice ranch.
<jrib> !pastebin > azzco (see the private message from ubotu)
<azzco> Ahh okay
<jrib> !offtopic > fruitbag (see the private message from ubotu)
<cafuego> Shoutarou: Shoutarou 6.06 ran fine on a 333MHz G3 mac
<eternaljoy> Enverex: excellent.  so her just using firefox and playing videos and browsing websites, wont affect the whole system and my account at all?
<Shoutarou> Enverex: Alrighty, thanks. :)
<yoda> WolfODonnel486, or is it a CD you had delivered?
<Srixon> QUESTION! : I need to know how to turn my nvidia drivers on through console... X Server will not boot.
<greg_g> hey, I think I rememer when I did my last fresh ubuntu install (Edgy) it did a hardware test thing and sent the information on what devices worked "out of the box" to some ubuntu server, does anyone know where the information in compiled?  I haven't found it yet
<Enverex> eternaljoy, It can't touch ANYTHING other than her own account
<cafuego> Shoutarou: But you will want at least 256Mb for 6.06, more for the current versions.
<LtL> gif89apro - me too, i have to boot it and see. standby
<Guest> whats the extension to plesk? 8443?
<WolfODonnel486> yoda: It's a CD i burned myself after downloading the 6.06 ISO
<eternaljoy> Enverex: im impressed :-)
<jrib> Srixon: X has never booted at all?
<azzco> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20885/
<ulti2001> hey guys
<yoda> WolfODonnel486, did you run a checksum on the ISO then?
<soundray> eternaljoy: the short answer is: the risk of anything your niece does affecting your system is very very low, because she doesn't even have sudo rights.
<ulti2001> i got a question
<gif89apro> LtL: thx
<cafuego> Guest: plesk is commercial software, the company that sold it to you will support you.
<WolfODonnel486> yoda: I have no idea what thatis
<eternaljoy> soundray: thanks for the great recommendation of creating a new account.  I learned something new and great today
<gif89apro> !ask | ulti2001
<ubotu> ulti2001: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ulti2001> i have been trying to install ubuntu 32bit on a new laptop i got today
<yoda> WolfODonnel486, it checks your dload isn't corrupt
<Srixon> jrib: Its booted, i rather tried to update the nvidia drivers to the latest and it messed up somehow.. i think i just need to re-enable.
<eternaljoy> soundray: awesome :-)
<lment_ox> alright i am in recovery mode soundray, and i entered how you told me and am receiving msg: no such file or dir
<Shoutarou> cafuego: Righto, that's the req I see on the ubuntu site. Wonder if I could make it scrape buy on 192MB with say a 700MHz'ish CPU. Hm.. I guess I can try. ;)
<jrib> !xconfig > Srixon (see the private message from ubotu)
<Guest> whats the extension to plesk? 8443?
<WolfODonnel486> yoda: I had no problem with the download when I got it...
<Shoutarou> by*
<soundray> eternaljoy: soon all your nieces and nephews will have their own accounts ;)
<ulti2001> i got a hp tx1000z with a amd turion x2 but it doesn't even boot up the live cd
<cafuego> Shoutarou: I'd go for Xubuntu in that case.
<soundray> lment_ox: do you know how to open a file for editing?
<jad> is it possible to mount windows vista in ubuntu 6.06 with read/write permissions?
<yoda> WolfODonnel486, yeah but it might be wrong, if it's saying it's not a system disk that means it's not got the right data on it
<jrib> azzco: I really doubt that deleting .kde would cause this... What happens when you try the two commands it suggests?
<lment_ox> no
<Enverex> Shoutarou, I recommend using XFCE as the Window manager
<Kimmers> thanks for the help.  i think i'm going to go reinstall now.  take care y'all.
<eternaljoy> soundray: last question.  According to Sys/Admin/Usergroups. my account is there and the new one for my niece!  But how does Ubuntu know that my account is the proper one with root access?
<cafuego> Shoutarou: It's still pretty and functional, but needs far less ram.
<Shoutarou> cafuego: That's what I was thinking..
<WolfODonnel486> yoda: I extracted it right from the ISO with WinRAR and burned it to a CD
<eternaljoy> soundray: and there are 8 of them ;)
<fruitbag> So, any views here on what I could do?
<Guest> whats the extension to plesk? 8443?
<WolfODonnel486> yoda: should I try version 7?
<yoda> WolfODonnel486, there's your problem -_- use something like NERO to burn it using the ISO
<zerokill88> Hello.how would i edit my Filesystem to give other directories more space?
<Filthpig> there
<cafuego> Guest: plesk is commercial software, the company that sold it to you will support you.
<azzco> jrib: command not found, and update complains about deb
<soundray> lment_ox: please meet me in #ubuntu-classroom (in two minutes)
<WolfODonnel486> yoda: I used the standard Windows burning wizard
<jrib> azzco: pastebin the actual error
<Guest> cafuego, That doesn't help, the extensin i s the same per server
<jad> i can't copy-paste from my windows vista mount to my desktop
<Shoutarou> I first started playing with linux a few years ago on 486s so I learned about the low resource desktop managers ;)
<lment_ox> k
<yoda> WolfODonnel486, you said you extracted it
<ulti2001> i looked online and no body installed ubuntu on this laptop
<ulti2001> type
<soundray> eternaljoy: your system has a few default accounts for so-called system users.
<yoda> WolfODonnel486, you shouldn't have
<WolfODonnel486> yoda: right, extracted the data and burned it to a CD
<Shoutarou> Well, thank for the info :)
<ulti2001> but they have installed it on this processor before
<Guest> whats the extension to plesk?????
<ulti2001> but the live cd doesn't even boot
<Filthpig> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<azzco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20886/
<soundray> eternaljoy: users can be members of groups
<yoda> WolfODonnel486, you're not supposed to do it like that, you're supposed to put the ISO directly ON the cd
<ulti2001> in fact it get stuck up on network connection
<ulti2001> any help please
<eternaljoy> soundray: i checked proveldges, and my account has ticked for root, but hers doesnt :)
<jrib> azzco: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<yoda> WolfODonnel486, using a burning prog that can "burn from image"
<WolfODonnel486> yoda: but when I insert the Live CD while the computer's already running, it works perfectly
<cafuego> Guest: My point is Plesk is not Ubuntu software that we can support.
<Enverex> WolfODonnel486, Yes but it's not burnt the boot code to the disc
<Enverex> WolfODonnel486, So it wont boot
<Enverex> and is thus useless
<soundray> eternaljoy: in order to be allowed to run sudo commands, a user has to be a member of the admin group, which you are (courtesy of that tick), but your niece isn't (unless you tick that for her, too).
<yoda> WolfODonnel486, it's not burnt the boot code it's only burnt the files
<eternaljoy> soundray:  Administer the System is selected for my account, but not for hers.
<zerokill88> WolfODonnel486, HEY.DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT FILESYSTEMS
<yoda> lol @ zerokill
<azzco> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20887/
<cafuego> Guest: If you need help with it, get it from the company that sold it to you.
<eternaljoy> soundray: thats great :)  I learned a lot today, cheers :)
<WolfODonnel486> zerokill88: Not really
<soundray> eternaljoy: pleasure
<jrib> azzco: are you using edgy or feisty?
<zerokill88> WolfODonnel486, ok
<eternaljoy> soundray: i understand now why you strongly recommend this strategy
<kazim59> hello all
<LtL> gif89apro - in a terminal cd to the BOINC directory and run ./run_manager  its in your account settings, im still looking but i know ive done it.
<WolfODonnel486> zerokill88: my mom's getting mad at me for using her computer instead of my own
<eternaljoy> soundray: sorry for my earlier ignorance
<WolfODonnel486> g2g
<azzco> jrib: feisty
<yoda> this place is cluttered...
<kazim59> help me out.. firefox is not able to connect to internet
<barbarella_me> zerokill88:capslock problem
<Filthpig> hmm
<eternaljoy> soundray: bye, going to tell my niece she now has her own account, she will be happy :-)
<sax> I'm having a Beryl problem:  My window borders and toolbars dissapear, and a lot of kboard shortcuts don't work. Emerald is installed.
<ulti2001> so anybody know what is wrong
<yoda> ahem! anyone know anything about creative and sound channels?
<Filthpig> should I install nvidia-glx-new from console?
<gif89apro> LtL: now I can't even seem to run boinc... i'm in the dir w/ the files, but when I say run_manager or run_client it complains the binaries aren't there... but they are
<jrib> azzco: 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' then delete the last 4 lines, then 'sudo apt-get update' again
<gif89apro> LtL: I dl'd them from the boinc site yesterday... maybe they're not x64?
<aubade> sax: Run beryl-manager.
<kazim59> firefox seems not to be able to use the proxy i've provided... with the same proxy i can use wget
<yimmmy> can some one help me on aim
* yoda weeps quietly in the corner about quadrophonic sound and SB live 24bit cards
<yimmmy> im me xbxmodd3r
<yimmmy> i need help
<LtL> gif89apro - reinstall it
<yoda> if you're using AIM, yes you do need help :P
<T`> anyeone herae able to use WPA on ubuntu? never works for me
<azzco> jrib: apt-get update worked so I think it's fixed, THX :D
<m1r> !ubuntu 7.04 upgrade problem
<jad> does windows vista use the ntfs filesystem type?
<jrib> azzco: np
<DARKGuy> I need a friend to upload some stuff to my PC through FTP. Anybody know or reccommend any program or steps I should follow for archieving this?
<jrib> jad: try ##windows
<gif89apro> sax: you might need to look here http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=1631
<sax> shoot, I got beryl-manager and ran beryl, now I can't close the terminal....
<sax> how do you kill beryl?
<yoda> DARKGuy, get an FTP server
<azzco> jrib: It should be obvius what to do I just freaked out a bit =/ Anyways thanks alot :)
<kazim59> i've just installed feisty!! its great! worked out...
<DARKGuy> yoda: I know, but what one or how?
<joselito> hola
<gif89apro> LtL: so you just installed it from boinc site? i.e. not using apt-get?
<yimmmy> is there a program for linux like quix for the xbox isos
<joselito> hola como estas
<kazim59> so whats new other than these things in feisty?
<DARKGuy> yoda: I have no idea about FTP servers under Linux =p
<Enverex> !es | joselito
<ubotu> joselito: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kazim59> other than beryl....
<yoda> DARKGuy, find one in synaptic package manager, or google filezilla
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here send me the old english font that comes with windows boxes? I really need it for this project I'm working on, and I can't find it for free.
<yimmmy> is there a program for linux like quix for the xbox isos
<DARKGuy> yoda: and configuration...? just install, give IP and there?
<yoda> DARKGuy, filezilla is fairly user friendly even on linux as far as I know, you could always get xampp if you're that bothered though
<yoda> DARKGuy, xampp (or lampp) is definately just install give IP and there
<m1r> any help with gnome login ? it wont start after upgrade to feisty
<tjl30> Does anyone know how to change the name of a mounted drive
<kazim59> has beryl got themes? i m confused about what is emerald?
<bigfam> hey....how can I play mp3s on the ubuntu livecd?
<yimmmy> is there a list of progras that linux dosent have?
<jrib> !mp3 > bigfam (see the private message from ubotu)
<gif89apro> kazim59: try System -> Preferences -> Emerald Theme Manager
<Enverex> yimmmy, That's just a stupid question
<yimmmy> what
<yoda> haha
<jrib> it's not that stupid, maybe he wants to develop them for linux
<yoda> yes, there's a list of programs linux has, here it is (taking wine-API-driven programs as available):
<DARKGuy> yoda: thanks :)
<yimmmy> well it dosent seem to workwhen i download a linux program
<yimmmy> no one is helping me
<danny3793> can someone tell me how to make an iso folder in my /mnt/ directory?
<Enverex> jrib, ... you'd like me to start listing several million programs?
<kazim59> yimmmy: linux has all kinds of desktop, server and design applications
<Audio_1> I updated from 6.10 to 7.04 and now I am unable to remove files and whatnot,I get  a "read-only filesystem" thing. here is my etc/fstab      http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20883/
<yimmmy> i need xbox modding aplications
<Audio_1> anything look wrong?
<CptFuzzy> sudo mkdir /mnt/iso
<LtL> gif89apro - i'm pretty sure boinc has a web interface to limit cpu per/pc basis.
<pirothezero> danny, do you mean to mount an iso?
<yoda> yimmmy, what like ftp clients?
<danny3793> thank you CptFuzzy :)
<kazim59> yimmmy: make sure you download the application for your distro
<nj786> how do i install beryls?
<yimmmy> ftp quix  xlink kai
<yimmmy> xbc
<yimmmy> craxtion
<yoda> xbc has a linux port
<yoda> so does xlink
<danny3793> prothezero: i already have a program that will mount the ISO for me, i justn eed to create the iso folder in the mnt directory :P
<gif89apro> LtL: i think you're right, but can't use that if I can't make it run... could you look at this?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20888/
<yoda> there are loads of ftpcs for linux
<nj786> any one know how to install downloaded beryls?
<albert> umm seems like my c compiler can't create executables O.O, any advice how to solve this problem?
<Filthpig> aaah
<yimmmy> i need QUIX CRAXTION XBC XLINKAI
<danny3793> i installed the old WS_FTP LE with wine and it seems to have installed fine
<yoda> albert, I have the same problem :(
<yimmmy> i cant find them
<jrib> albert: have you installed build-essential?
<nj786> any one know how to install downloaded beryls?
<yimmmy> i kno wyou can get them for linux
<jrib> !beryl > nj786 (see the private message from ubotu)
<effie_jayx> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gif89apro> nj786: google beryl wiki
<jrib> !enter | yimmmy
<ubotu> yimmmy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<albert> nop, but i have seen a few posible solutions
<CptFuzzy> and chmod +x the build too
<kazim59> gif89apro: emerald theme manager not found in system preferences
<albert> just not sure if they will work or not
<yoda> oh yeah
<jrib> albert: install build-essential
<yoda> I did build-essential
<Enverex> yimmmy, HAve you even tried using Google?
<nj786> ok then what do i do
<nj786> when i google it on wiki
<gif89apro> kazim59: hmm, well that's where it is for me...
<albert> alright i'll try it =3
<fruitbag> The linux kernel is a work of art.
<yimmmy> all the time have you looked for a life on there latley
<fruitbag> Linus is a genius.
<rtfm_4> Thank you to anyone who helped answer my questions the other day, I've got Ubuntu installed and running like a dream.
<fruitbag> It is a great joy to read the Linux kernel code
<kazim59> yimmmy: can you find the software somewhere on internet?
<nj786> jrid?
<yoda> fruitbag = troll?
<yimmmy> yea
<nj786> jrib**?
<jrib> fruitbag: stop with the offtopic
<Enverex> yimmmy, If you know the software is available then surely you know where from?
<yimmmy> i dotn know how to install the stuff i get off the internet
<gif89apro> kazim59: try (at terminal) emerald-theme-manager -i
<jrib> nj786: read the information ubotu sent you
<Enverex> yimmmy, and you're on an XBox?
<fruitbag> I'm not a troll.
<yimmmy> no im on the pc i need those apps for the pc not the xbox
<LtL> gif89apro - ok, you installed globally. try sudo find /usr -name 'run_client'
<yoda> why don't you have windows on your pc?
<yimmmy> can some one im me
<yimmmy> on aim
<jrib> fruitbag: no one said you were, but this channel is for ubuntu support only.  Because of all the traffic, other topics are discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kazim59> yimmmy: the stuff... what kind of files are there? tar.gz, or .deb (the extension?)
<LtL> gif89apro - then type the whole pathname
<tjl30> yimmmy go to http://www.teamxlink.co.uk/
<yimmmy> yea
<yoda> jrib, actually I suggested it
<yimmmy> i did
<eternaljoy> soundray: i was shocked because when my niece logs in, she clicks on /home using Nautilus and it shows MY 'home' as well, and she can see and access all my personal files.  Whys that?
<jrib> yoda: oh
<yimmmy> can you im me xbxmodd3r aim
<yoda> eternaljoy, set permissions to "cannot view files"
<tjl30> who?
<eternaljoy> yoda: where?
<LtL> gif89apro - u prolly dont 'need' sudo.
<gif89apro> LtL: run_client is in /usr/local/bin
<gif89apro> LtL: er... /usr/local/bin/BOINC
<yoda> eternaljoy, right click the folder, click properties (I'm assuming you're on ubuntu) and click the permissions tab
<LtL> my mom tells me i cant view files :)
<kazim59> gif89apro: emerald is not there... look... em[TAB] [TAB]  (beep beep)
<eternaljoy> yoda: what are you talking about???
<yimmmy> can you im me xbxmodd3r aim
<Enverex> eternaljoy, Your home folder probably
<Enverex> yimmmy, stop spamming that
<danny3793> does anyone know why when i got to my /mnt/ folder and right click my iso folder, it says im not the owner under the permissions tab?
<jrib> tjl30: you want to change the mount point?
<eternaljoy> Enverex: how can I stop my niece accessing my personal /home ?
<yimmmy> im not spaming i need help
<yoda> eternaljoy, you said your neice can see all your files
<soundray> eternaljoy: ubuntu assumes by default that users want to collaborate with each other, so it lets one user read (but not modify) another's documents.
<rtfm_4> I need help diagnosing a problem with Azureus, it was launching just fine yesterday, then I tried to load a .tor file and it told me port 6881 is blacklisted and now when I lauunch the program, it loads, and opens for a split second then promptly closes completely. I tried to remove/add back the package and still the same thing.
<gif89apro> kazim59: didn't you say you had emerald installed?
<LtL> gif89apro - do a /usr/local/bin/BOINC/run_client &
<yoda> omg!
<eternaljoy> soundray: ok, anyway to stop her even seeing my /home?
<Enverex> eternaljoy, Log in as yourself, go to /home and right click properties and go to permissions or something of similar wording
<barbarella_me> yimmmy:www.google.com
<yoda> eternaljoy, I just told you how to for the love of crap!
<soundray> eternaljoy: do what yoda says
<yoda> lol
<eternaljoy> yoda: you told me squat
<kazim59> gif89apro: well ... no... i said i wanted to know whats emerald to beryl.. ?
<yoda> omg!
<yimmmy> you guys are no help
<jrib> tjl30: is it just another partition on one of your hard drives?
<soundray> yoda: don't get impatient please, and use professional language.
<yimmmy> fuckin google
<yimmmy> jese
<yoda> >_< sorry
<jrib> !language | yimmmy
<ubotu> yimmmy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eternaljoy> soundray: ok, if YOU say so :)
<eternaljoy> brb
<LtL> gif89apro - Using the manager can/will take you to boincs website and set the cpu'age
<gif89apro> LtL: didn't spawn the process :( still get the same error output
<kazim59> gif89apro: what i've installed is... i dont know... the Desktop Effects are shipped with Feisty i installed yesterday
<gif89apro> kazim59: emerald is the theme manager for beryl...
<eternaljoy> yoda: that doesnt work
<kazim59> now i dont know if its beryl (or compiz)...
<danny3793> anyone know why when i try to mount an ISO to the /mnt/iso folder it wont let the program create the tmp iso directory??
<Enverex> eternaljoy, I told you what to do...
<tjl30> jrib: I have a slave drive, I used NTFS Configuration Tool to mount it, but I want to change the name
<LtL> gif89apro - id reinstall it. you have your acct. name and pw
<LordLimeca1> is there some place to specify what you want the default sound device to be?  my comp keeps randomly switching between the onboard (nvidia ck804) and audigy2 card, on reboots
<jrib> !patience > yimmmy (see the private message from ubotu)
<yimmmy> no
<SpaceBall> i am attempting to install ubuntu in microsoft virtual PC 2004, and i seem to be stuck at a black screen that diplays "[    46.225292]  isapnp:checksum for device 1 is not valid (0x89)  <next line>  [    46.246419]  isapnp: checksum for device 2 is not valid (0xbe)
<timposey> Hello everyone, I know this is not a question for ubuntu but I've searched everywhere and nobody can seem to answer my question, maybe someone here can!  I am currently having  a problem with OOwriter I merged a letter with OOCalc database and the resulting merge looks fine, but for some reason is automatically placing a blank page between every page.  Does anyone know where to turn off this function that automatically adds blank pages?
<kazim59> so can i now do an apt-get install emerald ?
<eternaljoy> yoda: im logged into my account now, and when I right click on my /home, it says to only allow ME to access it.  So how can she access it>
<LtL> gif89apro - id reinstall it in ~/home
<gif89apro> LtL: this is the binary for i686... will it still work on x64?
<jrib> tjl30: ok, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab?  'gedit /etc/fstab' to view it
<neztiti> http://www.dm3t.com/uploads/0b25abc7b6.jpg
<ziggy23> I am having trouble getting a #10 envelope to print on a HP CP1160 printer in openoffice
<eternaljoy> Enverex: doesnt work
<Enverex> eternaljoy, Check the second and third panels, you've got group access on the second part down too
<yoda> eternaljoy, choose her group under "group"
<neztiti> help please
<jrib> neztiti: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<LtL> gif89apro - it would run in a 32 bit subshell, should work
<yoda> eternaljoy, then select the permission you want to set underneath
<yimmmy> help please
<gif89apro> kazim59: yes
<jrib> !please > yimmmy (see the private message from ubotu)
<yoda> eternaljoy, (none)
<LtL> gif89apro - if they have 64 bit useit. i installed it years ago.
<yimmmy> what about it
<LordLimeca1> !please >lordlimecat
<Enverex> jrib, Just kick him already, heh
<LordLimeca1> ....is ubotu broken?
<eternaljoy> yoda: under Group: only my name appears
<LordLimeca1> !test
<ubotu> Failed
<tjl30> where is the pastbin for ubuntu?
<gif89apro> LtL: ok.. i'll keep tryin... thanks for your help
<LordLimeca1> :(
<jrib> !paste > tjl30 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Rio79> im going to buy a wireless ethernet card soon... is there any i should avoid purchasing?
<LtL> gif89apro - g'luck man
<LordLimeca1> jrib, is ubotu broken?
<LordLimeca1> !test
<jrib> LordLimeca1: does not seem to be
<yoda> eternaljoy, ok, under "others" set both folders and files to "none" and click apply to enclosed files
<eternaljoy> yoda: do you mean OTHERS?
<kazim59> gif89apro: well i was using dapper... i see feisty is a great improvement.. where do i find a whats new page!
<neztiti> jrip  what???
<eternaljoy> yoda: ok that makes more sense now :)
<Maczimus> Rio79 anything with a broadcomm chipset
<welshwiz> hi guys
<tjl30> k
<tjl30> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20891/
<welshwiz> i have a problem
<LordLimeca1> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<eternaljoy> yoda: ok cheers. i think thats what we were after
<LordLimeca1> ah
<danny3793> would someone like to help with mounting an ISO?
<Rio79> Maczimus k thanks
<ziggy23> the recipient address prints to the upper right and upside down
<yoda> eternaljoy, :) np
<Enverex> Maczimus, What do the Intel A/B/G cards have?
<Maczimus> as in dont get one of those
<welshwiz> I have just installed Ubuntu and need some help please
<jrib> neztiti: run this command 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and then copy and paste the contents to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then give me the url
<gif89apro> kazim59: not sure about that... i just started using ubuntu yesterday :)
<eternaljoy> yoda: :-)
<Enverex> danny, mount /your/file.iso /where/to/mount -o loop
<welshwiz> when I installed it asked for a username and password
<jrib> tjl30: what do you want to call it?
<clitsey> can anyone help me with getting a wireless drivers to work using ndiswrapper?
<cables> Will I lose any functionality if I uncheck "Restricted Drivers Manager" in Sessions?
<welshwiz> how the hell do l log into root
<danny3793> Thanks enverex, i will try that
<Maczimus> 7.04 makes it pretty easy to install the firmware for it though (or at least the one that I have in my laptop)
<welshwiz> it wont let me in?
<jrib> !root > welshwiz (see the private message from ubotu)
<LordLimeca1> welshwiz: you dont on ubuntu, i dont think
<LordLimeca1> root has a random password, doesnt it?
<Rio79> Maczimus so i dont have to worry about what type of router i have?
<LordLimeca1> !root > LordLimeca1
<jrib> LordLimeca1: it's not random, the account is locked
<CptFuzzy> you can passwd root if neccessary
<SpaceBall> i am attempting to install ubuntu in microsoft virtual PC 2004, and i seem to be stuck at a black screen that diplays "[    46.225292]  isapnp:checksum for device 1 is not valid (0x89)  <next line>  [    46.246419]  isapnp: checksum for device 2 is not valid (0xbe)
<Enverex> jrib, But then if you set a password it should still be locked right?
<tjl30> jrib hd2
<CptFuzzy> nope
<cables> CptFuzzy, but it's really never necessary, since you can just do sudo -i to get into a root terminal
<jrib> Enverex: no
<Enverex> jrib, Ah
<CptFuzzy> true cable.  i just like to test everything :)
<Maczimus> not normally because it gives you an ip address through DHCP. most will work as long as the network card you choose works. 7.04 also lets you use WEP and WPA encryption as well
<Enverex> SpaceBall, Try noapic acpi=off on the kernel boot line
<jrib> tjl30: ok, first create the directory:  'sudo mkdir /media/hd2'  and then change "Extra" to "hd2" in your /etc/fstab and save.  To edit /etc/fstab you need to edit with: 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<Maczimus> i have a linksys router WRT54GL
<kazim59> lol
<danny3793> Enverex: I just tried the command sytax you gave me, but its telling me exactly this error "mount: only root can do that
<nonewmsgs> i have a hard drive wih ubuntu already on it but from another computer.  how can i save my home folder but otherwise start fro scratch
<CptFuzzy> have you tried WRT-DD on your WRT54GL?
<Enverex> danny3793, ... so do it as root
<LordLimeca1> danny3793: try sudo [command] 
<kazim59> it looks #ubuntu-effects is having a nap
<danny3793> how? i am on the owner account
<Enverex> nonewmsgs, Just move /home somewhere safe
<samuel_> any compiz experts?
<Enverex> danny3793, sudo
<danny3793> LordLimeca1: kk, i will try that
<ubuntu> better use windows
<anon_> hi there I can't turn my sound on
<Maczimus> looked at it but people have said it is slow? not sure about that
<samuel_> or anyone know where to get FULL xorg 7.2?
<nonewmsgs> can i just manually start deleting things/
<SpaceBall> Enverex: could you make it easier?
<Neil-> hi guys, i just installed acroread now firefox crashes on viewing pdfs, how can i fix it?!
<LordLimeca1> samuel_: try #compiz or #beryl
<Enverex> SpaceBall, ... what do you mean?
<Enverex> Neil-, Remove acroread?
<SpaceBall> wtf is a boot line?
<m1r> after upgrade to feisty i cant get to login screen
<Neil-> Enverex, i dont know how to restore it to the previous viewer..
<m1r> any tips ?
<kazim59> m1r: do you really want to login?
<anon_> help
<m1r> yes
<strabes> lol
<Enverex> SpaceBall, Why are you trying Ubuntu on MSVPC anyway?
<LordLimeca1> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SpaceBall> Enverex: because i feel like it
<Ta1> i'm trying to change my console so it shows a different color when I login as root.. I figured out how to change the regular user text color but I can't figure out where to change color for root??
<creadorcreativo> Neil-: uninstall acrobat and install evince
<danny3793> I tried the command sudo mount filename.iso /mnt/iso -o loop, but all it is doing is giving me information on how to use mount..:|
<m1r> kazim59 , it just runing the little circle for soo much time
<kazim59> m1r: i was once advised by a #ubuntu member not to upgrade from dapper to feisty
<Neil-> How can I uninstall acrobat creadorcreativo?
<nonewmsgs> i LOVE feisty
<LordLimeca1> danny3793: when it tells you usage info, you used a switch wrong
<Ta1> creadorcreativo: LOL hi five!
<Neil-> Used a .tar.gz
<LordLimeca1> or used bad syntax
<m1r> damn :/ that is not solution :(
<Enverex> danny3793, Does "filename.iso" actually exist?
<Ta1> acrobat is blated
<vorbote> danny3793: mount -t iso9660 blal...
<Ta1> bloated even
<Enverex> and does /mnt/iso exist?
<m1r> it worked on 2 other pc's
<m1r> and now on my laptop it failed :/
<finer_recliner> my gnome-netstatus-applet has a huge memory leak (now using 280MB of RAM!) anyone know why this is?
<danny3793> Enverex: no that was just an example name, i may try to rename the iso file as it has spaces in the name, and yes mnt/iso does exist
<Enverex> vorbote, You don't need to specify the type unless it's a dodgy file
<CptFuzzy> try sudo mount /path/file.iso ~/testfolder
<CptFuzzy> -o loop
<timposey> I'll try this one more time... I know this is not a specific question about ubuntu but I've searched everywhere and nobody can seem to answer my question, maybe someone here can!  I am currently having  a problem with OOwriter I merged a letter with OOCalc database and the resulting merge looks fine, but for some reason is automatically placing a blank page between every page.  Does anyone know where to turn off this function that automatically adds bla
<timposey> nk pages?
<creadorcreativo> Neil-: sudo apt-get remove acroread && sudo apt-get install evince
<Enverex> danny3793, Well unless you escape the spaces or use "" around them it wont work
<strabes> to mount iso files you have to use -o loop though
<tjl30> jrib that did not work
<Neil-> creadorcreativo: Its not a package, I used a .tar.gz
<tjl30> no files apear in hd2 folder
<jrib> tjl30: what was the last thing you did?
<Ta1> Anybody know where to change root text color in terminal? /bash.bashrc or /home/user/.bashrc or what?
<tjl30> thomas@ubuntu:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<LordLimeca1> timposey: try #openoffice.org
<kazim59> m1r: check logs
<SpaceBall> i am attempting to install ubuntu in microsoft virtual PC 2004, and i seem to be stuck at a black screen that diplays "[    46.225292]  isapnp:checksum for device 1 is not valid (0x89)  <next line>  [    46.246419]  isapnp: checksum for device 2 is not valid (0xbe)
<m1r> ok
<kazim59> well... i m not able to use SOCKS proxies!
<Neil-> Uninstalling stuff thats not packages in linux seems to be a nightmare
<Neil-> :/
<creadorcreativo> Neil-: damn, so, search "nppdf.so" en ~/.mozilla/plugins, and delete that file
<timposey> Lordlimecal  Like I said, I've tried every where that I know about and there are just no places giving answers today
<Enverex> Neil-, See if "make uninstall" works
<m1r> kazim59, which one ?
<LordLimeca1> timposey: :( i would give it a shot, but i dont use openoffice...or any doc editor (cept for office @ work)
<baconmonster> I have 7.04 installed, wifi (WPA and bcm43xx driver) works using /etc/network/interfaces for config but when it starts up on boot network connects but avahi gives IP instead of normal DHCP, once logged in I can ifdown/ifup and get an address properly. How do i get dhcp to work on boot (or maybe just disable avahi-autoipd)?
<jrib> Ta1: what do you mean by "root text color"?
<jrib> tjl30: sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mount -a
<Neil-> Enverex: Was an INSTALL file, not a compiled program :(
<albert> thanks guys build essential did the job =3
<Enverex> Neil-, Ah... try running it again, see if it says it'll uninstall
<pianoboy3333> What package is chkfontpath in?
<Neil-> Enverex: No dice :(
<kazim59> m1r: can't tell... anybody knows the log written while booting?
<Ta1> jrib: when you change to root user in terminal.. I am trying to make the prompt color change
<Enverex> SpaceBall, Before the CD boots it'll ask for input on the command line, do something like "ubuntu noapic acpi=off"
<m1r> !boot log
<LtL> kazim59 - dmesg | less  in a terminal
<jrib> Ta1: you need to change the same files that you do for your user (.bashrc) but in /root
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot log - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny3793> ok, i tried this exactly "sudo mount CS2.iso /mnt/iso -o loop" and it says "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<LordLimeca1> danny3793: add -t iso9660
<Enverex> danny3793, Are you sure it's an ISO?
<LordLimeca1> to the end
<Enverex> LordLimeca1, That should be redundant
<timposey> LordLimecal:  I understand, thanks anyway.
<necrodrako> Hello
<kazim59> necrodrako: hello
<LtL> kazim59 - less /var/log/boot  also
<danny3793> yes, it is an ISO, i installed it on XP, its Adobe Photoshop, will that even work on Ubuntu with Wine?
<main2> guys, how can i get a NFS up and running in 3minutes?
<necrodrako> I need help, i am using ubuntu 7.04 and i need help installing bluez
<LordLimeca1> /m timposey
<Filthpig> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enverex> main2, apt-get it then use the option on the Gnome admin menu
<Filthpig> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<LordLimeca1> /pm LordLimeca1
<SpaceBall> Enverex: ok, shit flashes and then i get an install menu.
<Filthpig> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> danny3793: You might ask in #winehq, they're the wine experts
<Enverex> Flannel, Tell him to view the AppDB
<Enverex> That should always be the first stop
<danny3793> ill go do that enverex, forgot about that :P
<Srixon> Question! > My Beryl is not working, Compiz and Emtacity go fine, but when i select beryl, the screen flashes and then goes back to compiz.
<welshwiz> how do you save a file using nano
<Enverex> welshwiz, Ctrl + O
<m1r> last that i got is : runing local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<Hairulfr> Hey all, my HDD's have disappered, anyone know if I can get Ubuntu to find them and automount the?
<fujin> Does Feisty not have webmin?
<alxb> what's a good IDE for C network programming?
<Srixon> Question! > My Beryl is not working, Compiz and Emtacity go fine, but when i select beryl, the screen flashes and then goes back to compiz.
<kazim59> alxb: vi
<main2> Enverex, what option?
<alxb> X
<Srixon> Metacity*
<necrodrako> Can some one please help me install Blues in ubuntu 7.04
<alxb> for Gnome, I guess
<kazim59> alxb: yes
<alxb> with auto-complete support :)
<kazim59> alxb: its there
<Enverex> main2, File Sharing or something, it should be pailfully obvious
<nonewmsgs> my beryl titlebar is missing but i added the allowrgb line in xorg.conf
<barbarella_me> Hairulfr:all you disks? are you runnung from a live cd?
<nj786> how do i install 1 of these http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=190
<Srixon> Question! > My Beryl is not working, Compiz and Metacity go fine, but when i select beryl, the screen flashes and then goes back to compiz.
<Srixon> How do i fix this?
<nj786> how do i install 1 of these http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=190
<Flannel> Srixon: #ubuntu-effects for beryl/compiz support.  But, I think you shouldn't be using compiz and beryl at the same time.
<Srixon> It doens tuse them at the same time
<yoda> I have a question, why doesn't my soundcard driver support multi-channel output (as in quadrophonic sound)?
<m1r> help needed with feisty login
<Filthpig> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<aimes> Srixon: Have you tried closing Compiz before turning on Beryl?
<nj786> how do i install 1 of these http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=190
<SpaceBall> i am attempting to install ubuntu in microsoft virtual PC 2004, and i seem to be stuck at a black screen that diplays "[    46.225292]  isapnp:checksum for device 1 is not valid (0x89)  <next line>  [    46.246419]  isapnp: checksum for device 2 is not valid (0xbe)
<danny3793> hmm
<danny3793> seems to work soemtimes but not all the time, so oh well, thanks for helpin :P
<Akuma_> SpaceBall:  Try VMWare
<yoda> was about to say that myself akuma
<yoda> taking a sip of coffee... -_-
<nj786> how do i install 1 of these http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=190
<necrodrako> Can some one please help me install Bluez.
<aimes> SpaceBall: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1556
<Akuma_> nj786:  gnome art manager
<nj786> akuma wherre is that?
<Akuma_> nj786:  gnome-art i think
<eternaljoy> What does this mean? "Allow use of Fuse filesystems like LTSP Thin Client blockdevices?
<Akuma_> sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<Akuma_> nj786:  let me double check though
<nj786> ok akuma
<barbarella_me> nj786:read the howto wich is there, before you download it.
<Ta1> jrib: I tried changing the /etc/bash.bashrc file and it still shows the standard color for root prompt
<LtL> necrodrako - in a terminal type 'apt-cache search bluez'  no quotes, or search for bluez-utils in synaptic. install suggested packages as per.
<yoda> *sigh*... nobody has answered my question about sound... all I found on google was "soundblaster sucks" on some random forum...
<aimes> eternaljoy: It looks as if it has to do with booting the computer from network
<barbarella_me> Ta1:you have to login again
<yoda> how do I get SB live 24bit to output quadrophonically in 7.04 ubuntu?
<T`> anyeone herae able to use WPA on ubuntu? never works for me
<c|p> hi
<c|p> o_o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<LtL> yoda - you need to choose the proper default 'card' and mixer for it.
<T`> yoda, whats quadrophonic?
<LjL> !traffic
<Akuma_> nj786:  yeah thats the right name. might not be *exactly* what you want though (i see beryl themes and all in the page you linked to) .. try this too though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cables> was that a netsplit or something?
<c|p> botnet
<troy_s> any forum mods here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<eternaljoy> was it my smell? :)
<phuzion> Jesus, that's like, wow
<troy_s> Need a forum moderator right away if possible.
<eternaljoy> What does this mean? "Allow use of Fuse filesystems like LTSP Thin Client blockdevices?
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<cables> LjL, what was that?
<eternaljoy> cables: no :)
<Akuma_> nj786:  got that?
<LjL> bots
<cables> troy_s, try #ubuntuforums
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<cables> LjL, all of them??
<eternaljoy> LjL: whats "Allow use of Fuse filesystems like LTSP Thin Client blockdevices?
<LjL> quite
<troy_s> thanks cables, there now.
<killown> hi all
<yoda2031> ack stupid bots >_<
<killown> I have webcam SN9C201 / SN9C202  what module I must up?
<eternaljoy> yoda2031: be nice now ;)  even bots have feelings
<Ta1> barbarella_me: you mean I have to login to the terminal again, not all the way out and back into linux right?
<dtrump> yo
<yoda2031> eternaljoy, lol :P
<LjL> eternaljoy: i haven't got a clue i think
<eternaljoy> yoda2031: :)
<nonewmsgs> how can i copy my home folder using bootcd/
<eternaljoy> LjL: ok thanks anyway
<sith-lord> hi
<abelle> hello
<sith-lord> unsure
<phuzion> eternaljoy, no, bots don't have feelings, but not all bots are harmful like the botnet that just attacked the channel, take ubotu for example, he's probably the most helpful bot around :)
<yoda2031> LtL, which driver do I need?
<aimes> eternaljoy: didn't my answer help you? what do you need to know it for, so that i could know what kind of answer do you need
<yoda2031> LtL, *card
<eternaljoy> anyone else here know?  What does this mean? "Allow use of Fuse filesystems like LTSP Thin Client blockdevices?   It an option in Users and Groups
<eternaljoy> phuzion: :)
<nj786> akuma: u there
<barbarella_me> Ta1:it has to read the .bashrc again
<eternaljoy> aimes: i didnt see your answer due to the bots leaving, cleared my screen
<Akuma_> nj786: yeah ... you didnt get my msg eh? let me repaste
<phuzion> I'm having trouble making an ISO of a DVD with dd, I use  "dd if=/dev/dvd of=bnt.iso #" (sans quotes), but it keeps giving me I/O errors
<aimes> eternaljoy: It looks as if it has to do with booting the computer from network
<void^> eternaljoy: it adds the user to the "fuse" group, allowing him to use fuse.
<Akuma_> nj786:  yeah thats the right name. might not be *exactly* what you want though (i see beryl themes and all in the page you linked to) .. try this too though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<eternaljoy> void^: and whats fuse?
<eternaljoy> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<eternaljoy> void^: ok cheers
<necrodrako> LtL, thank you for your help
<void^> eternaljoy: filesystem in userspace. used for nice things like sshfs, and ntfs-3g.
<cables> eternaljoy, it lets you use userspace apps as filesystems
<eternaljoy> void^: ok thanks
<LtL> yoda2031 - use alsa mixer, and choose properties in 'sound' for your SB, and not the onboard chip. it takes messing with to work.
<Tarantulafudge> How do I check the status of a service? It seems that there is no status argument to the init scripts
<eternaljoy> cables: userspace apps?
<abelle> I'll soon find out
<yoda2031> LtL, cheers I'll try that
<Akuma_> nj786: but sudo apt-get install gnome-art will give you a good start for theming
<nj786> akumai  do not have splash screens
<m1r> after upgrade from 6.10 i cant login to 7.04
<cables> How is the info in System>Preferences>About Me used? Is that for Evolution?
<m1r> any tips ?
<killown> my webcam use a SN9C201 or SN9C202 chipset with one or two dozens various possible sensors.  I need know whick module I must modprobe
<Akuma_> nj786: gnome-art ? it does. try it out
<cables> eternaljoy, so the writer of the filesystem doesn't have to learn to write kernel code
<nj786> akuma: i do not have splash screen under system>preferences>
<necrodrako_> how do i use bluez?
<eternaljoy> cables: ok thanks
<LtL> Tarantulafudge - try this in a xterm 'ps aux | grep service-name
<LuisGMarine> Hello guys, I have a partition set aside for my music and stuff, and its named /mystuff, but its owned completely by root, how do I change that?
<nonewmsgs> how can i take ownership of my drive
<grn> is anyone familiar with boot options? pci=nomsi in particular
<nj786> akuma, how do i get splash screen
<Akuma_> nj786: wait up let me take a look
<ryan__> Ok, another quick question. Because it is REALLY bugging me. I just installed Ubuntu, got some stuff working. And was browsing the web when I realized that I cant click my middle mouse button and move the mouse down to scroll. I used this ALOT in windows, is there any replacement for that?
<nj786> ok akuma
<aimes> out of curiosity, does FUSE have any significance for an "average joe's" set up?
<nonewmsgs> luisGMarine we have almost the same question mate :)
<cables> aimes, yeah, it lets you use ntfs partitions in ubuntu
<LuisGMarine> nonewmsgs: did you find the answer to it ?
<killown> anyone can help me
<killown> ?
<nonewmsgs> luisgmarine not yet
<Akuma_> nj786: the page i sent you has a section about it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy#head-710647917cfbecbc0f5ad1f9a5caac4f85983bf0
<cables> killown, ask your question
<Akuma_> nj786: you need to install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<aimes> cables: thank you ;-)
<nj786> akuma, how do i do that?
<LuisGMarine> nonewmsgs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437829
<aimes> <killown> I have webcam SN9C201 / SN9C202  what module I must up?
<nonewmsgs> thanks
<Srixon> HELP! > Nobody in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects Can help me... My Beryl will not load, compiz runs fine though,  Also, Ubuntu will not let me into Restricted drivers manager
<ryan__> Anybody know how I can get that behavior back with my mouse? (Click middle mouse button, move cursor down / up to scroll quickly)
<killown> aimes, I have up module sn9c102  but not works yet
<Srixon> HELP! > Nobody in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects Can help me... My Beryl will not load, compiz runs fine though,  Also, Ubuntu will not let me into Restricted drivers manager
<Akuma_> nj786: here's the page that explains how to install software: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<Penelope> Where is the default file to cache desktop wallpapers?
<yoda2031> LtL, in ALSA mixer, it has nothing under "chip", how do I set it?
<aimes> killown: Sorry, I just tried to help by bringing up what you said. I have no idea what to do.
<nj786> ok thanks akuma
<killown> ok
<nj786> appreciate it
<Akuma_> nj786: the package manager is really great; it'll be very usefull for you to learn about it
<Akuma_> nj786: no problem
<void^> Srixon: so are you running beryl from a terminal?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<nj786> akuma what is the pakage manager?
<grn> cables: do you know at what part of the boot option I put pci=nomsi...there is already commands in there to show a splash screen and such and it ends with --
<Srixon> No.. Fromt he GUI
<air23> anybody know what causes this error: "caught signal 11.  Server aborting" ????
<yoda2031> nj786, System>administration>synaptic package manager (or applications>add/remove for the less full version
<yoda2031> )
<payan> is there a way to know the traffic rate of any website?
<void^> Srixon: and that's why you don't know what the problem is.
<jpsamara> Can anyone help with azureus. I'm behind a fast pipe, how many connections should be optimal to put on "maximum simultaneus outbond..." it has a default of 8 connections but I found that increasing this number to 32 is much faster... should I  max it to 100?
<Penelope> Anyone know where ubuntu caches desktop wallpapers?
<nj786> akuma, and what does this paage maager do?
<yoda2031> payan, ping it
<nj786> manager*
<Srixon> void^: Here is how it happens.. from how i see it... I goto Applications, System, Beryl Manager, Right click on the icon in the top right,  Select Window Manager, Click Beryl, Screen Flashes and goes back to default.
<Akuma_> nj786: its what you use to install software in ubuntu
<Tarantulafudge> is there a way to tell what the return code is of a command I'm running?
<LjL> Tarantulafudge: echo $?
<LuisGMarine> nonewmsgs: fixed my problem, is yours?
<imbecile> hey guys how do i swith to this grub bootscreen?
<Akuma_> nj786: try going to applications -> Add/Remove
<imbecile> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+7.04+Grub+Bootscreen?content=58022
<Tarantulafudge> LjL: of a command I run in xterm?
<LtL> Tarantulafudge - $?   ...i think lemme try
<m1r> i cant get to gnome display manager, it stops on loading login screen , any help ?*
<Maczimus> jpsamara your router should be able to handle more but probably not 100 the simultaneoud outbound is made 8 because of windows limitation but ubuntu does not have this.
<Maczimus> so i would set it to like 30
<air23> anybody know what causes my X server to fail and produce this error: "caught signal 11.  Server aborting" ????
<Tarantulafudge> LtL: i'm trying to install an app that uses the init.d status argument but I'm gonna replace it with the command you gave me, i need to make sure the error codes match
<payan> master yoda2031: i mean "to know how many people visits the site"
<grn> imbecile: isn't it escape?
<LjL> Tarantulafudge: yes
<Akuma_> nj786: this is the simple way to get new packages (and remove those you don't want). There's also system -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager that is a bit more advanced
<nj786> akuma, now what do i do as i opened up add/remove?
<imbecile> grn:  what do you mean?
<ulti2001> i think i found a bug no on has ever encountered
<yoda2031> payan, in that case, you need to be the admin of the site afaik and then you can check the logs
<ulti2001> where do i report bug problems
<Srixon> void^: Here is how it happens.. from how i see it... I goto Applications, System, Beryl Manager, Right click on the icon in the top right,  Select Window Manager, Click Beryl, Screen Flashes and goes back to default.
<cjae> my dick stinks
<Cubey> man... I, of all people, just had a trojan problem, i'm dumbfounded. though i know how it happened, an accidental opening of several emails in OE when i hit enter vs delete
<LtL> Tarantulafudge - it didnt work.
<Cubey> (Windows XP.. of course..)
<Akuma_> nj786: you can browse the package list. if there's something you want to use, check the box in front of it and click apply
<void^> Srixon: i was hinting you should run it from a terminal to get some information.
<Cubey> btw i was in here a bit ago as Shoutarou ;)
<niriven> clear
<yoda2031> payan, there are scripts that do it for you ofc too (jscript, php, perl to name a few)
<air23> anybody know what causes my X server to fail and produce this error: "caught signal 11.  Server aborting" ????
<yoda2031> payan, sorry, those were languages which support the script
<IrishDave> hey, im having real problems with gnome at the minute, everything had been working perfectly  for a few weeks, then I went for about 4 days without restarting and changing lots of stuff and now I dont know what to do
<IrishDave> error can be seen http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20896/
<Srixon> Im not familiar with linux, so im sort of lost.
<m1r> still no luck in login to feisty :/
<payan> master yoda2031, i know that... but i want to know about any site wich i'm not the admin and have no acces
<cjae> sorry was my dumb friend
<Akuma_> nj786: not all packages are in there though. for the other ones you need to use synaptic, which i just told you where to find
<imbecile> hey guys how do i switch to this grub bootscreen? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+7.04+Grub+Bootscreen?content=58022
<IrishDave> at the minute when I launch I get the error and it seems the gnome session doesnt start
<oooospook> @find cream
<cjae> has the iq of a hammer
<LjL> cjae: lock session ;P
<yoda2031> payan, you probably can't, unless someone who does have access tells you or uploads a script
<cjae> yeah I know
<cjae> sorry
<niriven> If i compile my own kernel, will ubuntu package management freak out?
<yoda2031> payan, you might be able to request the data from their DNS host :-\
<phuzion> so, someone want to help me with my dd problem?
<harry> I heard that beryl was in the feisty repos by default, just not installed, is this true?
<payan> master yoda2031 that's what i was thinking
<phuzion> I'm having trouble making an ISO of a DVD with dd, I use  "dd if=/dev/dvd of=bnt.iso #" (sans quotes), but it keeps giving me I/O errors and aborting the process
<necrodrako> i have bluez installed, how do i use it with my d-link dbt-120 c1 bluetooth adapter
<yoda2031> payan, it'd be a long process though, and you'd need a good reason for wanting to know
<payan>  yoda2031 ok, thanks
<Penelope> phuzion: do you have gui
<barbarella_me> phuzion:maybe a bad dvd, or drive.
<yoda2031> ok, what is JACKd and how do I start it?
<yoda2031> well I know what it is more or less, I'm more concerned about how I start it
<oooospook> @find hair
<phuzion> Penelope, I have KDE (if you're talking about any GUI)
<Tarantulafudge> LtL: do you know a command that won't always be true? greping processes always returns itself as a result
<m1r> guys help , login to feisty dont show , just stops at loading circle
<jmanson_> Hello, is this where you can get help getting ubuntu working nicely?
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by LjL
<yoda2031> mlr wait longer
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<IrishDave> could anyone help me?
<phuzion> barbarella_me, I don't think it's a bad drive
<m1r> ty yoda 2031
<jpsamara> Maczimus: how much do you put?
<Penelope> phuzion: so you can use k3b for that
<LtL> Tarantulafudge - that would be 'echo $?'  to show exit status.
<barbarella_me> phuzion:dvd then
<Srixon> Question ! >> I gotot System>Preferences And Desktop Effects, I click Enable Desktop preferences, But it says i Cannot enable desktop effects... i have a NVIDIA 7900GTX
<m1r> i have whole night :)
<Tarantulafudge> LtL: no I'm talking about to show service status
<Maczimus> i would probably put 30 but I use Utorrent with Wine. Less bloat than azureus
<niriven> srixon: Msg me if you want help
<Penelope> phuzion: you can also check md5sum with k3b
<Tarantulafudge> LtL: the exit code thing is for the command you gave me to check service status
<m1r> but system just wont show
<phuzion> barbarella_me, the DVD went straight from the DVD case to the DVD drive
<yoda2031> mlr lol it shouldn't take that long, but from a live CD mine took about 5 minutes (where windows [which is a MS program with a million memleaks]  takes 30 secs)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<m1r> was waiting about 30 min
<yoda2031> it should be done by then, is it live CD or hdd boot?
<cafuego> Maczimus: rtorrent is less bloat than either.
<phuzion> dinner time, be back later
<nj786> akuma, can i donwload i tunes since i have winesoftware?
<m1r> normal install but after upgrade
<yoda2031> if it's live try a different CD if you can, might be a cd error :\
<Srixon> Niriven: I Messeged you
<jmanson_> I have an Acer Aspire 5670 laptop, and ubuntu installed nicely, but the screen seems stretched out as if it is in the wrong aspect ratio. How do I check if that is true or not, and how do I fix it?
<yoda2031> if it's install idk, maybe a corrupt upgrade?
<Maczimus> thx good info i'll look it up. is it cross platform?
<jmanson_> I have looked in the xorg.conf and it lists the correct resolution, 1280x800
<yoda2031> hasn't iTunes been ported yet?
<Rictoo> How do I start xserver in terminal again -.-'
<m1r> all finished well , then i rebooted, then i couldnt get to login screen
<rummik> how do i add framebuffer support?
<Rictoo> How do I start xserver in terminal again -.-'
<barbarella_me> phuzion:have you tried it with mkisofs?
<LtL> Rictoo - startx
<m1r> but it is so close to it
<_mre|666> [08:28pm]  <RawSewage> Im not welcome in the Ubuntu community because my name is RawSewage
<yoda2031> mlr have you got the right sys reqs for it?
<_mre|666> RACIST!
<nj786> akuma, can i donwload i tunes since i have winesoftware?
<m1r> 6.10 was runing perfectly for few month
<IrishDave> could anyone help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20896/ getting big errors
<rummik> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Srixon> Niriven: I need to register it wont let me send PM's second.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d149-67-121-153.col.wideopenwest.com]  by LjL
<yoda2031> mlr yeah but have you got the minimum required spec for 7.04?
<Akuma_> nj786: i wouldnt know about itunes, sorry. any luck installing software through add/remove though? =)
<niriven> srixon: join #niriven1
<tds5016> can somene tell me why ekiga won't let me see the other remote user's camera?
* _mre|666 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (use #ubuntu-ops if you have complains)
<Maczimus> cafuego: it's a terminal app...sorry still more of a noob i like gui's ;)
<nj786> not really but i am trying to get my desktop to look like this
<m1r> 500mhz , 256 ram , ati mach 64 vga
<tds5016> ^^ ??
<yoda2031> Maczimus, if you like GUIs, try windows :P
<ccvp`>               
<ccvp`> ext3 plz???
* yoda2031 blinks
<Maczimus> yeah i still dual boot
<gif89apro> is there a way to start a vncserver session for the main X display? ( :0 i guess?)
<LjL> !english | ccvp`
<Tarantulafudge> Is there no way to check service status on ubuntu??
<nj786> akuma, http://www.ubuntux.org/dapper-drake-with-gdesklets-dock
<rummik> !framebuffer >> rummik
<nj786> akuma, look @ the bottom
<nj786> how do i get that
<tds5016> ^^ ??
<m1r> still nothing happens :(
<m1r> all activity stoped
<rummik> !framebuffer > rummik
<MattJ> !info x11vnc | gif89apro
<rummik> !framebuffer | rummik
<barbarella_me> ccvp`:that is an error i've never seen
<ariane> hi! i'm trying to install compiz and i'm having a few problems with it. when i type sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager compiz compiz-gnome in a terminal it returns me a dkpg error in the x11-common package or whatever. what is it supposed to mean and how do i get in install compiz correctly?
<MattJ> lol
* Pelo wonders if everyone else is enjoying Heroes
<cjae>  I apologize on behalf of my dumb friend posting up rubbish and for me not locking the screen or smacking him with a stick which I still might do
<MattJ> gif89apro, x11vnc is what you want
<m1r> now i cant even get to tty1
<ubotu> ccvp`: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubotu> gif89apro: x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (feisty), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<gif89apro> MattJ: cool thanks
<yoda2031> um... I just did "jackd alsa" and it's not done anything... shouldn't it have echoed something at least?
<MattJ> gif89apro, be warned of a problem I ran into...
<gif89apro> MattJ, yes?
<MattJ> gif89apro, if the X server is not the one currently on the screen, it doesn't work
<nj786> akuma, how do  i get my time to look like this http://www.ubuntux.org/philbuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 3,3]  by LjL
<jmanson_> how do I set my screen resolution to widescreen aspect ratios?
<nj786> akuma, this? http://www.ubuntux.org/philbuntu
<cjae> may I ask what Tarantulafudge is or should I not
<yoda2031> also doesn't seem to have actually run since jackEQ still doesn't load properly (loads then quits)
<Akuma_> nj786: you should go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware and learn how to install software first, because you'll need to install some to get that look.
<nj786> akuma, but i do not know whic ones to install
<tds5016> can someone please help me out?
<Tarantulafudge> cjae: imaginize :)
<nj786> akuma, i do not know which ones i need
<gif89apro> MattJ: ok, thanks for the headsup
<Pelo> tds5016,  what is your issue ?
<gif89apro> !ask | tds5016
<ubotu> tds5016: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Akuma_> nj786: the first link you sent me had links at the bottom. they'll probably explain how to get it
<cjae> Tarantulafudge, WOW
* Buchan0260 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
* Bady3035 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
<yoda2031> lol that's why I didn't think it'd done anything! it echoed the same helpfile that was already on the screen! >_<
<variant> anyone using intellipool network monitor?
<nj786> akuma, they do not show how to make ur clock like that
<Akuma_> nj786: it might be a gdesklet .. ?
<Tarantulafudge> cjae: lol, an interesting response indeed
<tds5016> anyone able to help me out with ekiga?
<cjae> how can I make my brand new mouse buttons stop sqweeking like a mouse
<LtL> yoda2031 - apt-get install asoundconf-gtk   gui app to select default card, then use gmixer or similiar
<m1r> i lost accses to tty1-6 omg , any help ?
<grn> can someone help...the feisty 7.04 live cd freezes during install at 15% everytime
<Pelo> cjae, a small dab of vaseline
<aimes> cjae: I have no clue. What mouse do you have, so I wouldn't buy it? ;)
<yoda2031> LtL, thanks :)
<Pelo> grn,  in the boot menu  do the cd integrity check
<grn> did that
<Pelo> tds5016,  you need to ask specific questions
<grn> it has to do with SATA
<cjae> logitech desktop combo I think this is actually the name
<tds5016> Pelo, can you help me figure out why ekiga won't let me view or send remote video?
<Pelo> grn,  check the forum then , it's been mentionned before  there is likely a fix in there,  or try the alternate install cd
<grn> I tried using "pci=nomsi" at the boot options but it flashes and I can't tell if the command errors out
<aimes> cjae: Ahh, I've always used Logitech mice and I never had that problem.
<yoda2031> LtL, btw, is there any way to get terminal (or konsole) always running as root?
<cjae> available @ u guessed it walmart $34 CAD
<kandinski> can anyone point me to a decent sources.list?
<kandinski> I seem to have fuxxored mine
<skwishybug> define decent
<LjL> Buchan0260, Bady3035, Tsiatis7232, Childress7620: hi there, do you need help with Ubuntu?
<LtL> yoda2031 - in your menu you might have a root user term option. not sure if its installed by default
<ccvp`>               
<cjae> throwing away mx700 (possessed)
<kandinski> skwishybug: one that has wine and marillat but not a buttload of untrustworthy repos. Ah , and I am running Dapper
<LjL> ccvp`: *english* please.
<ccvp`> ??
<ccvp`> no speak englee
<yoda2031> LtL, which menu?
<tobins2> Michael Dell is kind of a faggot
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-45717b01.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
<LjL> ccvp`: yes you do
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-24-236-120-70.knology.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.121.23.250]  by LjL
<yoda2031> LtL, you mean in applications>accessories?
<LtL> yoda2031 - in the debian menu
<barbarella_me> ccvp`:we only can read from left to right in this channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.121.201.148]  by LjL
<skwishybug> kandinski: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ will let you generate a new default source.lst
* Pelo makes a note about staying on LjL 's good side tonight 
<kyuubi> when I up module for my webcam it create /dev/video? or I have creat manualy?
<LjL>  /b pelo
<jrib> LjL: no space
<yoda2031> lol @ ljl
<MattJ> Pelo, :P
* Pelo waits for the inevitable 
<nixnoob> hey anyone got a vmware machine working with a physical windows partition?
<LtL> yoda2031 - in the debian menu >apps>system terminal as root
<ZeroZiat> Hey there, I need to know where to find this ".profile" file, where it is?
<kandinski> skwishybug: thanks
<yoda2031> LtL, yeah it's not installed by default, I'll look it up in package manager
<cjae> tried just to replace the keyboard for the mx700 duo
<jrib> ZeroZiat: you create it in your HOME if it does not already exist
<cjae> but decided both were a loss
<ZeroZiat> Thanks jrib.
<jrib> ZeroZiat: but... what are you actually trying to do?
<LtL> kyuubi - try /dev/video0
<kandinski> skwishybug: amazing, thanks again! this rules
<ZeroZiat> jrib, I installed a program's Linux version that required me to add a line to it.
<kyuubi> LtL not exist /dev/video*
<necrodrako> i have bluez installed, how do i get my bluetooth adapter to connect to my headset
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<WaynePD90> Help ; I'm using gnome at the moment and my trash (On the right hand side of my workspaces ) is gone ... Anyone know how to get it back to the bottom right hand side of to the right of the workspaces?
<blazingazn> I need help, I ran a ubuntu livecd and i tried to install it but the screen res was so low i couldnt see the continue option etc, it was at the highest setting of screen res 800x600, what do i do to fix this
<blazingazn> 7.04 latest
<cjae> that one guy did have a point about dell kind of maybe not the status of his sexuality though
<skwishybug> kandinski: np, it came in handy when I was having problems upgrading to feisty... had a source list that was fubar'd.
<Pelo> WaynePD90,  rickclick the pannel and add to pannel , it,s in there somewhere
<ZeroZiat> Bye anyways.
<pyrops> hey, what do i have to write on create launcher to make Wine open a program?!?
<tictoc> God damn!
<tictoc> whats with Booting people cause of their opinnions?
<Pelo> pyrops,  the cmd line will be  "wine /path/to/prog.exe"   no " "
<yoda2031> oops, forgot to backup my 6GB of music when I switched this morning to ubuntu (was on windows), I'll have to get it back from my bro I guess :(
<pyrops> cheers
<WaynePD90> Pelo : yes but I cant get it all the way to the right again.
<cjae> is it true about the whole vista only drivers for certain products
<LjL> !language | tictoc
<ubotu> tictoc: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kazol> How do I make the boot screen more verbose?
<Pelo> WaynePD90,  rickclick the stuff in the way , unlock position,  move them around to make room
<tictoc> !language | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tictoc> aah.
<LjL> kazol: remove the "quiet" option from the kernel options
<pyrops> Pelo: application in terminal?
<LjL> !botabuse > tictoc    (tictoc, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MattJ> kazol, in /boot/grub/menu.lst I think
<Pelo> pyrops,   just right click the desktop  and select make a lancher
<blazingazn> I need help, I ran a ubuntu livecd and i tried to install it but the screen res was so low i couldnt see the continue option etc, it was at the highest setting of screen res 800x600, what do i do to fix this
<evilofisho> Uhh, Anyone found a solve to the Crazy mouse problem?
<tarelerulz> What does the new Kernel  2.6.20 mean to the average end use of ubuntu?
<yoda2031> evilofisho, get a cat?
<pyrops> Pelo:  ntg happens...
<MattJ> tarelerulz, mostly newer kernel means more support for more hardware :))
<gif89apro> MattJ: I can connect to x11vnc with a viewer, but the screen never updates... any idea?
<tds5016> Pelo, are you able to help me out at all?
<MattJ> gif89apro, sorry, no
<blazingazn> I ran the latest ubuntu liveCD and i couldnt see the continue option because the screen res was so low it was off the screen and i couldnt move it up
<gif89apro> MattJ: ok, thanks though
<pyrops> pelo: however it works in the terminal..
<wii> how can i rename a file even if it exist ?
<B_166-ER-X> Hi, i just bought a new HD , its now plugged in, but i would like to know how to Format it / make it accessible , please ?
<jrib> wii: mv
<evilofisho> Yoda2031: Not that kinda mouse. : P, The cursor just goes crazy and clicks everywhere on the screen.. And I just noticed that if a program where you type in stuff like nano and such,.. It types xexexexe all over agian.
<yoda2031> oh right! you're all from the states! I was wondering why the place was so full at 1:51am lol
<MattJ> gif89apro, It works fine for me, as long as it is the active server on the PC
<Pelo> pyrops,  ricght click on the desktop select create a launcher ,  a dialog box appears,  fill it in , click ok,  the launcher will be on your desktop,
<yoda2031> evilofisho, virus/hacker?
<blazingazn> Can anybody help?
<wii> jrib mv what else
<gif89apro> MattJ: how do you start it?
<jrib> wii: mv oldname newname
<MattJ> gif89apro, hmm
<wii> jrib thank you
<evilofisho> Yoda2031: Not likely, It's been ever since I installed Ubuntu.
<gif89apro> MattJ: i.e. any flags, etc?
<cjae> building a loptop the way to go or just get a mac?? with intel
<evilofisho> Yoda2031: Just it's gotten worse.
<Pelo> tds5016,  No I cannot help you I know nothing about ekiga,  ask your question again every 30 minutes or so maybe someone else will be able to hlep. or check in the forums for an answer  www.ubuntuforums.com
<cjae> hard to find laptop stuff
<jrib> wii: realize that that *overwrites* newname if it already exists
<yoda2031> evilofisho, what mouse is it? maybe it's a driver issue, have you tried a different mouse?
<MattJ> gif89apro, I think it just worked, once I had set the display
<soultoast> hey all, i have a issue mabye somone can help im new to the linux scene. Im installing ubuntu studio on my dell inspiron 1100, install goes fine but after boot i get a blue screen that says "Failed to start x server It is likely that it is not set up correctly." This message goes off this screen and i cant see the options it presents. Any help?
<tarelerulz> Have any of you used  frostwire and if so did you make ln to the java executeble
<pyrops> Pelo:  the problem is that it just doenst work, it flashes once, and thats it..  the location is correct.
<wii> jrib but it deleted the info !!!
<wii> i wanted to send the info too
<wii> :<
<nhoult> I am trying to get a "RetroUSB.com SNES RetroPort" working in Feisty. It works without problems in Edgy, but in Feisty it only detects 4 out of the 8 buttons.
<yoda2031> soultoast, I had that problem with ubuntu 6.06, feisty fawn (7.04) fixed it
<Pelo> pyrops,  try asking in #winehq maybe they will know
<kazim59> soultoast: boot in recovery mode and edit X configuration file in etc
<jrib> wii: what info?
<evilofisho> Yoda2031: It's a PS/2 mouse, Also, Nope havent tried swapping mouses, as this is the only one I've got. (Havent needed another one.)
<cafuego> eh?
<soultoast> kazim59: tried that but because the screen if effed up i cant edit x config sucsessfully
<evilofisho> yoda2031: Also, Demsg or Dmsg or whatever says there something wrong about ps2mouse.c : O
<yoda2031> evilofisho, have you plugged it in the keyboard port by mistake?
<soultoast> i cant see what the eff im doing
<evilofisho> yoda2031: Checked that before, Nope.
<yoda2031> evilofisho, :\ sorry all I can do is blame the driver now
<kazol> LjL: How do I disable the kernel quiet option? Is it in the menu.Ist file?
<LjL> kazol: yep
<evilofisho> yoda2031: Hmm.. Oh well, I'ma have to play around with ps2mouse.c then. : P
<kazol> LjL: I have 3 instances of it.
<yoda2031> evilofisho, good idea, check it isn't trying to map it to the keyboard port or something
<nhoult> dmesg: "drivers/usb/input/xpad.c: driver for Xbox controllers v0.1.6" but is a SNES controller!
<kazol> LjL: 1st: "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=bbfb28c1-8baf-4407-8aae-def237bf92f1 ro quiet splash"
<LtL> kazol - that menu.1st  not .lst
<barbarella_me> wii:when you move a file, and it exists. then it will de overwritten.
<LjL> kazol: one is the normal kernel, another is the recovery mode, and the third honestly i don't know
<kazol> LtL: ok, I'll remember it for future reference.
<mcn06> Hi
<mcn06> I'm running a toshiba laptop with ubuntu
<mcn06> I'm finding the fan isn't managed particularly well for the cpu
<mcn06> i.e.
<mcn06> it's either on 0 or full power
<kazol> LjL: there is no quiet in recovery. Should I just remove "quiet" in normal?
<mcn06> wheras in windows the speed is gradual and reflects how much work the comp is doing
<MattJ> mcn06, what laptop do you have? It's working ok for me with an A100
<Pelo> mcn06, there are instructions here on fan control and cpu freq   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<LjL> kazol: yes
<kazol> LjL: Thanks.
<mcn06> Tecra A6
<jscinoz> Hey everyone i'm having a minor graphical problem, basically the login splash screen renders fine but the area around it is black and makes the corners look rough, its not a major problem but if anyone knows how to fix it then i'd greatly apprechiate it.
<kazol> LjL: also should I remove the "quiet" in "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=bbfb28c1-8baf-4407-8aae-def237bf92f1 ro quiet splash"?
<yoda2031> why does ubuntu say my HDD is "0 bytes big"? it's only a gui issue, I can read/write to it...
<LjL> kazol: remove it from everywhere it appears
<Pelo> yoda2031,  internal hdd ? what kind , what filesystem ?
<raross> anyone got a second to help a semi-n00b?
<yoda2031> Pelo, fat afaik, although when I formatted to put ubuntu on it didn't ask me what filesystem to use
<Pelo> raross, ask a question
<mcn06> Pelo : I get the error whilst trying to do step 3 in the wiki "sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino
<mcn06> FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): Device or resource busy
<mcn06> "
<Pelo> yoda2031,  check in gparted
<yoda2031> Pelo, it was using NTFS before for windows, so it could still be NTFS :-\
<nhoult> how can I tell my kernel to use a different driver for a device (joystick), it is guessing the wrong one.
<cable_guy_905> <raises hand for next question>
<ludd1t3> I just installed cedega on ubuntu and im trying to play counterstrike, its taking forever and a day to load, it says ready to play in approximately...
<Pelo> mcn06, lsmod  see if there is already a whatchamacallit running
<Pelo> governer
<ludd1t3> anyone playing counterstrike source on ubuntu?
<raross> I think my Repositories are corrupt, is there a way to reset it to the default?
<yoda2031> er... don't want to alarm anyone but apt-get is failing with a very strange message...
<Pelo> yoda2031,  if you reformated with gparted defaults it might now be ext3
<nj786> does anybody know if you can download itunes for linux?
<cafuego> nj786: No, you can't.
<ludd1t3> nj786 use amarok
<DudeManJer> Anybody has experiences with tvtime ?
<cafuego> nj786: There are only MacOS and WIndows versions. Did you want to buy stuff from the apple store?
<mcn06> Pelo, there's a number of cpu_freq processes
<Pelo> raross,  check in /etc/apt/  for a sources.list~  that would be a backup of sources list ,  try renaming it
<ludd1t3> nj786 some versions will work with wine but its sketch, just use a real media player.
<yoda2031> Pelo, I reformated with the ubuntu 7.04 installer :P
<nj786> cafuego, i lost my music files is there a way i can transfer my songs form my ipod right now into amarok?>
<Pelo> mcn06,   try  modprobe -r  processname to remove them one by one and then install the right one
<Kordite> On the iTunes front (sortof): I upgraded from 6.06 to 7.04 and repartitioned my drive. Now it will not recognize the iPod at all.
<cafuego> nj786: Start Rhythmbox, plug in your ipod. Voila.
<johnnyphive> quick question...i'm running 2 monitors and want to move my login page (gdm) to the "other" monitor, is this possible?
<jscinoz> Kordite what program are you using to access your iPod?
<mcn06> Pelo, are you sure this won't potentially damage my system in any way?
<cafuego> nj786: You can copy all songs off using `gtkpod'.
<Pelo> yoda2031,   sudo apt-get install gparted to install gparted and then check, ( gparted will be in system > admin > gnome partition editor)
<jscinoz> Songbird also works a charm
<cable_guy_905> <has a question>
<cafuego> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yoda2031> Pelo, k
<Filthpig> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Pelo> mcn06,  if you are just removing the cpufreq process it will only stop your cpu freq from being adjusted
<cable_guy_905> i have a ibm laptop and after checking all posts about this, you are my last hope. when i changed my screen resolution my screen dimmed considerably. i tried gamma 1.2 and almost everything else, it only dims after i login but before the desktop loads. i am using ubuntu 7.04
<Kordite> jscinoz: gtkpod. But it doesn't even recognize it before that. I used to plug it in and it would show on the desktop. now, nothing.
<nj786> cafuego, if i connect my ipod wont it erase all my songs?
<DARKGuy> Hey, if I remove my CD burner drive (IDE 0 master) and replace it with my DVD burner (IDE 0 slave now), leaving IDE 0 slave with nothing in it, will Ubuntu detect the change windows-like or would I have to do something before I remove the CD burner?
<barbarella_me> DudeManJer:it depends what the question is
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm trying to get flashplayer-nonfree installed, but it says that it's old or obsoleted.
<jscinoz> Have you changed your kernel at all?
<cafuego> cable_guy_905: Add the screen brightness aplet to your panel and see if you can change it with that.
<Kordite> jscinoz: no
<flake> what's it called when i want to change the ip on my linux box -  192.168.1.xx     so it doesn't change when my router reboots
<cable_guy_905> tried, nothing happens
<mcn06> Pelo, trying to end one of them, I get "FATAL : Module is in use"
<nj786> cafuego,becuase i have no songs what so eevr i accidentally delted all my windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tele> i start 'rcconf' and enable 'firestarter', but my firewall doesn't run after boot-process. the wall first runs after starting manually in gnome - why???
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<yoda2031> Pelo, yup it's ext3 and it's displaying correctly in partition manager
<jscinoz> Kordite, thhen i dont know :( sorry
<cafuego> nj786: If they're on the pod, they're safe.
<Pelo> mcn06,   "processname stop" to stop the process,
<yoda2031> Pelo, can I get it to display correctly in file browser or not?
<DudeManJer> alright barbarella_me - I couldn't get tvtime up and running.. all I receive is blue screen - I figured my comp isn't connected to cable outlet- I do not have it in my tower
<nj786> cafuego, all the song are on my ipod
<nj786> cafuego, i am just worried that what if they get erased
<cable_guy_905> but it happens after i have logged in but before the desktop comes up. very odd
<cafuego> nj786: Then run `gtkpod'. it will allow you to export them back to harddisk.
<Pelo> yoda2031,  I don'T know , I was hunting for a format problem  , clearly that's not the case
<geokeratz> tele>  maybe because when u log in , u don't log in as root
<nj786> cafuego, o khow do i do that?
<nj786> ok*
<mcn06> Pelo what's the command? "modprobe processname stop" doesn't seem to work
<cafuego> nj786: Start gtkpod, select all soings, right click and choose 'Export'
<yoda2031> Pelo, it seems not, it's not important really, it's not affecting read/write to the drive
<Pelo> mcn06,  just processname stop,   like cpufreq-set stop , or whatever the process the system manager tells you is running
<DARKGuy> Hey, if I remove my CD burner drive (IDE 0 master) and replace it with my DVD burner (IDE 0 slave now), leaving IDE 0 slave with nothing in it, will Ubuntu detect the change windows-like or would I have to do something before I remove the CD burner?
<nj786> cafuego, do i just connect my ipod and open up gtkpod
<barbarella_me> DudeManJer:so there is no juice
<Pelo> mcn06,  we're getting in to stuff I am not comfortable with here
<cafuego> cable_guy_905: So it's a setting that's being loaded. Change the setting, problem solved.
<gif89apro> MattJ: maybe i'm having trouble becuase i'm using beryl...
<Kordite> the forums had a suggestion of connecting to a windows machine and back. no success. another option was creating another user but that didn't work. When I'm booting with the iPod plugged in, at some point it show the "do not unplug" message of the connection
<cafuego> nj786: yup
<raross> There was no sources.list~ file, every time I try and open the add/remove programs it tries to update the repository and gives me an error: Could not download all repository indexes
<nj786> cafuego, and it will show my songs?
<mcn06> Pelo, fair enough, just trying the stop command though it doesn't seem to work
<mcn06> "acpi_cpufreq stop
<mcn06> bash: acpi_cpufreq: command not found
<mcn06> "
<cafuego> nj786: yup
<Pelo> yoda2031,  look it up in the forum maybe it's just a little thing
<raross> it also list these files: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<raross> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<raross> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<cable_guy_905> but what setting did the gnome change to change the brightnes
<cafuego> cable_guy_905: the screen brighness.
<cafuego> cable_guy_905: and/or power settings
<yoda2031> Pelo, I'm not that fussed to be honest, atm I'm more bothered about getting an mp3 decoder :P
<cable_guy_905> i have no slider in the power settings
<DudeManJer> barbarella_me: yeah I figure I don't.. I thought Linux can get into my cable modem to get tvtime starting
<cafuego> Then use the screen brightness applet, like I said initially.
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm trying to get flashplayer-nonfree installed, but it says that it's old or obsoleted. I'm on Feisty, I've recently upgraded from Edgy
<cable_guy_905> when i did, nothing changed
<tele> <geokeratz>: if i load firestarter-module with 'sudo rcconf' - the wall should run directly after boot - shouldn't it ???
<kazim59>  surprising... i installed feisty... my hda turned sda!!
<nj786> cafuego, ok this rhytmbox came up
<Pelo> yoda2031,  soundconverter  and install all the gstreamer stuff ,  the good the bad and the ugly
<nj786> cafuego, what do i do?
<cafuego> kazim59: Yeah, new ata drivers.
<cafuego> nj786: install & start gtkpod
<flake> yea me too, it shows it as a SCSI drive but I know they are not
<yoda2031> Pelo, tyvm :)
<Pelo> kazim59,  their all sd... in feisty now
<DARKGuy> haha, like the movie
<flake> they are not SCSI,  OSAR SCSI
<nhoult> Feisty thinks my SNES controller is an XBox controller (Edgy works fine though), anyone have suggestions on how I can force the kernel to use a difference driver for my controller?
<kazim59> cafuego: are they gonna benefit on speeed etc? i mean my hd is IDE
<mrgxker> Does anyone know how to change the monitor type in the nvidia driver?
<geokeratz> tele> yes that's true
<cafuego> kazim59: No, just new drivers, makes the kernel code less messy.
<yoda2031> is it just me, or is apt-get the most useful command in the world ever?
<Pelo> yoda2031,  very much so
<cables> yoda2031, aptitude is better :)
<mcn06> Ah Pelo, I seem to have inadvertantly found what I'm looking for anyway, I just discovered the command to change from "performance" settings to "ondemand"
<DARKGuy> yoda2031: apt-get is the best thing after noodles
<mcn06> ty for your help regardless
<yoda2031> lol
<kazim59> cafuego: actually i had 2.6.15 in dapper... now 2.6.20... a big jump
<Pelo> mcn06,  congrats
<gif89apro> well, just solved my own problem, might as well share..... if you're running x11vnc and using beryl, opengl, etc... x1vnc will only update the screen if you use -noxdamage when you start x11vnc
<nj786> cafuego,ok i made a folder
<nj786> cafuego, now how do i export those songs into a folder form my ipod?
<barbarella_me> yoda2031:and the fastest
<Pelo> mcn06,  there is also a file you can edit to make sure that is wath is loaded as default
<tele> geokeratz: hmm - how can i test the firewall after booting ?
<nj786> from**
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm trying to get flashplayer-nonfree installed, but it says that it's old or obsoleted, and can't find it. I had it installed previously, and uninstalled it because my brother was abusing flash. I'm on Feisty, I've recently upgraded from Edgy.
<yoda2031> btw wtf is a *.ogg file? never seen one before now
<rvidal> im net to this
<nhoult> thanks gif89apro, i might need that some day
<mcn06> Which file is that Pelo?
<DARKGuy> Hey, if I remove my CD burner drive (IDE 0 master) and replace it with my DVD burner (IDE 0 slave now), leaving IDE 0 slave with nothing in it, will Ubuntu detect the change windows-like or would I have to do something before I remove the CD burner?
<rvidal> anyone are expert on this
<Pelo> yoda2031,  ogg vorbis,  a free audio format
<yoda2031> k
<nj786> cafuego, can i drag the songs into a folder?
<raross> .ogg files are multi-layered audio files.
<Pelo> mcn06,   check in the wiki it's part of the proceedure, it's a file you add about 5 lines to ,  in etc/init.d/cpufreq or soemthing
<rvidal> what is the latest ubuntu???
<geokeratz> tele> wow u caught me. i don't know .i'm sorry
<rvidal> please send me a link??
<cables> rvidal, 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<tele> geokeratz: maybe i am false by thinking it wouldn't run ...
<cables> rvidal, http://www.ubuntu.com
<raross> some .ogg files can even include some video
<yoda2031> :O
<rvidal> thank you
<Pelo> yoda2031,  fyi,  my next mp3 player will have ogg on it native,  I have had it with converting files,
<rvidal> im looking for live cd???
<cables> raross, ogg isn't an audio format, it's an everything format.
* Pelo has also had it with RCA / Thomson 
<cables> rvidal, the desktop cd is a live AND an install CD
<rvidal> so that way i dont have to install on my windows??
<yoda2031> Pelo, cool!
<rvidal> nice thanks
<cables> rvidal, it's pretty unusable and slow in the livecd
<mrgxker> Has anyone had dificulty setting up a large widescreen flatpanel?
<cables> rvidal, but you can install and keep windows
<geokeratz> tele> i once had an erron with firestarter but i don't remember what i had to do and it stopped me :-(
<soultoast> need some help, just edited the xserver-korg file to work with my laptop. seemed to work, i saw a mouse and a hourglass flash on the screen but now it just remians a black screen? any help?
<Pelo> !download > rvidal   check pm window
<raross> cables: yeah, true, most of the ones I've downloaded have had video, audio and subtitles
<cables> rvidal, and it'll ask you which you want to use every time you start the computer
<nj786> cafuego?
<rvidal> its ok i just don't want to install on my windows
<nj786> cafuego are you there?
<rvidal> too much hassle
<Pelo> !torrents > rvidal  check pm windows
<cables> rvidal, actually, it's really easy to install and leave windows alone
<cables> rvidal, in fact, the installer will do it automatically by default.
<yoda2031> rvidal, it is easy to install as a dual-boot without touching windows
<nj786> cafuego, nevermind  i figured it out, now exactly how do i syn songs into my ipod if  i get new songs?
<nj786> is cafuego i nhere?
<yoda2031> nj786, look at your nick list -_-
<DARKGuy> Hey, if I remove my CD burner drive (IDE 0 master) and replace it with my DVD burner (IDE 0 slave now), leaving IDE 0 slave with nothing in it, will Ubuntu detect the change windows-like or would I have to do something before I remove the CD burner?
<nero> here's a strange one- suddenly my sound stopped working.  nf2 motherboard, with digital audio output all set up.. has been working for months, and now after a reboot, while alsa seems to see all of my outputs, I cant get any sound..
<nj786> yoda2031, nick list?
<nero> any idea where to start looking?
<aro> DARKGuy, I've swapped out things and had no trouble with automounting
<nj786> yoda2031, do u have any idea how to sync songs to ur ipod?
<yoda2031> nj786, that thing over there ============>>>>
<DARKGuy> aro: thanks :)
<aro> Worst cast scenario you'll have to add a  simple line to /etc/fstab
<barbarella_me> nj786:haha
<aro> Oh dear
<aro> Netsplit
<yoda2031> ouch
<raross> Anyone know why Ubuntu would tell me "Could not download all repository indexes" when it tries to update my available application list from the add remove programs?
<nj786> barbella_me whats so funny im a nood lolz
<mon^rch> weeeeeeeeeeeee
<nj786> noob*
<yoda2031> 300 users out :o
<lightrush> all the freenode
<yoda2031> that'll be the server that split then
<mon^rch> vooopa
<Cpudan80> Was that another flood?
<Cpudan80> Or just a server split?
<Cpudan80> I might be a bit behind lol
<nj786> barbarella_me, do you know how to sync songs into ur ipod from amorak?
<soultoast> i cant seem to get the xserver setting right, any ideas, running dell inspiron 1100
<yoda2031> Cpudan80, we're guessing it was a split based on the fact they were all from the same place
<cables> Cpudan80, netsplit
<barbarella_me> nj786:no
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Cpudan80> oh ya'll are +J
<Cpudan80> so a join flood wouldn't hurt ya'll
<raross> Anyone know why Ubuntu would tell me "Could not download all repository indexes" when it tries to update my available application list from the add remove programs?
* yoda2031 was about to ask if raross was online
* yoda2031 hangs his head in shame
<cables> !ubotu, I need you! NOOOOOOO!!! :(
<imbecile> hey guys my gdesklet memory desklet shows up in my windows list when i boot up.. how do i fix this?
<soultoast> i found this updated xorg file thats suppose to work with my laptop, but how to i get this to replace what i already have? http://www.geocities.com/randomnumbergenerator2001/xorg.conf.breezy.txt
<raross> hehe, yup, still here
<soultoast> any one can help me?
<jere> hello toast
<soultoast> i found this updated xorg file thats suppose to work with my laptop, but how to i get this to replace what i already have? http://www.geocities.com/randomnumbergenerator2001/xorg.conf.breezy.txt
<Tom47> soultoast without looking at the content in any way , so that risk is yours, begin with sudo gedit newxorg.conf
<yoda2031> delete the breezy.txt
<jere> are you sure you want to do this??
<jere> back-up your xorg first
<soultoast> the xorg i have dosent even work
<soultoast> no matter how i cange the settings
<Phab> soultoast, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak && sudo cp /path/to/my/file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soultoast> i cant seem to get them to work
<tinin> btw, does anyone know how could i get someone's ip (a friend ) without asking him?
<jere> then cp (copy) to /filepath
<soultoast> right, so how can i get that file on my laptop if i cant boot into ubuntu
<cables> tinin, get him to go on IRC (link him to java.freenode.net) and do a /whois on him
<jere> what do you mean get them to work?
<cwraig> does anyone know anything about xsupplicant
<Phab> soultoast, try putting onto a thumb drive or a floppy
<raross> So I take it no knows what my problem is?
<barbarella_me> tinin:or just ask your friend
<tinin> cables thanx
<jere> hmmm
<soultoast> right, so if i put on thumbdrive  what would be the so called /path/to/my/file?
<tinin> barbarella_me no, he knows i want to atact her pc
<jere> xorg should be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soultoast> but if i save that one to a thumb drive
<tinin> she is aware that i want to do it to then install her linux
<jere> so write cp file /filepath/filename
<Phab> soultoast, put the file onto the thumdrive and then insert into the linux machine your trying to get it onto
<barbarella_me> tinin:then (s)he can tell you the ip address
<soultoast> what would be the path to thumb drive? and will it pick even pick up my thumbdrive in a recovermode
<tinin> but i must get control of her windows pc first
<ezer> hello ! anyone know how to fix an error #108 GEOMETRY ERROR in partition ? i am using wothut problem but i want to fix it
<Phab> soultoast, then lets try to find its device id by looking at the output of tail|dmesg
<tinin> barbarella_me that's not the game
<Phab> sorry, dmesg | tail
<soultoast> unfortunatly i let a friend borrow my thumbdrive tonight
<seamus7> How necessary is a firewall with Ubuntu? Any recommendations???
<soultoast> could i do cd?
<Phab> yeah, i dont see why not
<rcrook> hi all, just been following a thread on launchpad about the texas instruments card reader problem. there was mention of s patch kernel. I was wondering how I can get the pre-released patched kernel?
<tinin> she is aware, and told me that the day i could fuck her pc, i would install her kubuntu :P
<SurfnKid> is there APC BackUPS support in linux?
<m1r> !ntfs
<Phab> if you burn it on cd i'll help you figure it out
<jere> or reconfigure your xorg manually in vi or nano
<Phab> once you got it on cd put it onto the drive
<Tom47> seamus i am reasonably happy sitting behind NAT on my router
<soultoast> kk
<SurfnKid> is there APC BackUPS support in linux?
<seamus7> Tom47: I'm just looking for an easy way to open some ports permanently.
<SurfnKid> or should i say ubuntu?
<Phab> soultoast, let me know when your ready
<soultoast> two seconds
<Tom47> seamus i do that on my router when i need it
<Phab> soultoast, does the laptop have internet access?
<Phab> you may not have to burn it
<Tom47> seamus and then port forward them
<soultoast> i dont think the wireless card settings are right
<Phab> okay cd it is
<sidny4> in 6.06, how do I see what causes my system to halt?
<barbarella_me> tinin:then you have to know more information, like what is said before, her nick>whois etc
<Phab> sidny4, laptop?
<tinin> would it be possible to know a friend's ip other way than irc? i mean instant messenger, email, a wmf with a virus... i don't care
<soultoast> seems like a waste of a cd for such a small file lol
<scoobydoo28139> tvcard drivers and software
<sidny4> Phab: desktop actually, it works better on my laptop
<Phab> soultoast, don't finalize the cd and you could keep writing small files to it untill its full
<Phab> soultoast, like a temp floppy
<scoobydoo28139> ati tv wonder elete pci theater pro 550
<yoda2031> tinin there's a way to do it by email, but hacking is illegal
<seamus7> Tom47: yeah... I do that ... I have a static ip profile in Network that I use when I use Azureus for torrent sharing ... but something is not working quite right ... I have a feelilng it's a NAT error somewhere ... maybe my ISP has reassigned my area with different addresses???
<Phab> sidny4, you can try looking at system>preferences>screen save and the bottom click on Power Management
<yoda2031> tinin I can't exactly remember, it's something to do with requesting receipt notifications from your email provider
<soultoast> k all set
<tinin> yoda2031 i don't care illegal or not, we have agreed, if i hack her pc , she will install kubuntu
<tinin> so
<Phab> soultoast, what version of ubuntu do you have
<soultoast> ubuntu studio
<seamus7> Tom47: I have a DSL modem/router that connects to my Belkin wireless router which I've set as an Access Point .... which simplifies everything ..
<soultoast> kernel
<soultoast> ...
<_tony> er...what's bigger, #gentoo or #ubuntu during non-netsplit circumstances?
<barbarella_me> tinin:have you got mail from here.
<soultoast> 2.6.20-15
<tinin> yoda2031 i just need a light or to find out how
<sidny4> Phab: well, it doesn't do it when it goes into the screensaver or anything, it will do it while I'm on it
<yoda2031> tinin ok, well look for stuff on google about receipt notifications from emailers - it basically "bounces" your email back with response headers (inc. IP address)
<Phab> soultoast, try this 'sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<VoX> just wondering if/when support for the Logitech G15 LCD keyboard is going to be included?
<Phab> sidny4, try looking at /var/log/messages
<sidny4> Phab: it hasn't been in the same program, I've reinstalled it a few times and it will still halt randomly
<sidny4> ok
<tinin> barbarella_me i think yes
<Phab> sidny4, maybe the cpu is overheating or something? and also look at your bios
<yoda2031> I tried it once but to no avail, the target was on PPPoA :(
<sidny4> look at what in my bios?
<rcrook> hi all, just been following a thread on launchpad about the texas instruments card reader problem. there was mention of s patch kernel. I was wondering how I can get the pre-released patched kernel?
<nj786> does anybody know why my purchased songs from itunes do not play in amarok?
<_tony> WOO
<MrProper_> macd, not really feasable for what im doing
<Phab> sidny4, there usually some sort of setting for thermal throttling and for overheating auto shutdown
<macd> well man apt doesnt show a way ;)
<soultoast> block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<_tony> :-D
<SurfnKid> whoa
<SurfnKid> come on in
<nj786> does anybody know why my purchased music from itunes do not play in amaork?
<Phab> okay good
<gordboy> yeah i know. that was quite some time ago
<evilofisho> Holy shit.
<bokey> here's everyone
<MrProper_> when i install postfix using 'apt-get install postfix' it calls dpkg --configure postfix after its installed, is there anyway to stop that?
<Pelo> weeeeeeeeeee
<_tony> netsplits are the greatest.
<geokeratz> welcome
<Srixon> Pelo: i need to run sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<Phab> soultoast, now run 'ls /media/cdrom0/'
<cafuego> hello kiddies
<sl00> What do I need to play Xvid/AC3 files with Amarok (and other players)?
<seamus7> nj786: does amarok have the codecs for iTunes proprietary format? i think it's proprietary.
<macd> _tony, only on huge networks ;)
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know whats the best/popular IDE for web design/development (html, php, css, etc..)?
<cables> welcome back ubotu :)
<raross> Anyone know why Ubuntu would tell me "Could not download all repository indexes" when it tries to update my available application list from the add remove programs?
<Pelo> Srixon,  have you tried to run it ?
<nolan_> nj786: i had the same problem.  your best bet is to load your ipod on a windows machine, search for all files with a .mp4 extension.  enable that computer to use those songs then burn them onto CDs
<Phab> soultoast, and whatever file you have there copy it to
<soultoast> simply said in green xorg.conf
<tinin> WTF
<_tony> macd, hmm
<_tony> mmhmm.
<nolan_> then rip them into amarok as audio cds
<Knoeki> whoa... that netsplit end just ate up my whole scrollback buffer :o
<macd> Tarkus, you cant go wrong with eclipse.
<scoobydoo28139> got any good reposatory apt lines?
<nodist> has anyone here ever had any luck getting tv out with an intel 945/950 chipset?
<nj786> nolan, i do not have windows anymorei  accidentally deleted it lolz
<Phab> soultoast, 'sudo cp /media/cdrom0/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.com'
<Srixon> Pelo: i need to run sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<bimberi> !easysource | scoobydoo28139
<ubotu> scoobydoo28139: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Phab> soultoast, i hope i didnt typo that. double check those paths
<VoX> just wondering if/when support for the Logitech G15 LCD keyboard is going to be included?
<belal1> nj786, probably because they are encrypted?
<yoda2031> oh for crying out loud! someone slap me, I ran soundconverter against .oggs and didn't config first - it created oggs
<nolan_> i am not sure then, thats my only guess
<Tarkus> macd, thanks, is it in the repos?
<nj786> belall, what do you mean?
* evilofisho slaps yoda
<nodist> has anyone here ever had any luck getting tv out with an intel 945/950 chipset?
<macd> Tarkus, sure is
<Phab> soultoast, after that's done try restarting gdm with 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<macd> !info eclipse
<soultoast> xorg.com?
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 124 kB, installed size 412 kB
<belal1> when you buy music through iTunes, the files get encrypted
<jrattner1> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dope> how do i set a user account to where he doesn't need root access to modify files in a certain directory
<belal1> so they only play on iTunes
<usser> yoda2031: so u lost u music basically?
<soultoast> did you mean.conf?
<Phab> soultoast, xorg.conf, good catch
<macd> Tarkus, you'll want to install the plugins for what you wish to develop
<jrattner1> Question: Where is the list of most current repositories?
<antum> My computer is freezing on startup saying: GRUB loading please wait... I've waited for ages!
<yoda2031> usser, no I just didn't achieve anything
<scoobydoo28139> ty bimberi obotu :)
<yoda2031> usser, I converted .ogg into .ogg
<bimberi> scoobydoo28139: yw :)
<bimberi> !thanks | scoobydoo28139
<ubotu> scoobydoo28139: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Tarkus> macd, alright thanks.. its not mainly for java?
<usser> yoda2031: oh i see
<scoobydoo28139> page is open will check it out brb
<antum> Anyone know why GRUB would freeze?
<Srixon> I need a lil help installing ther latest invidia drivers.
<nj786> belall, what do you mean?
<macd> Tarkus, it is, but plugins reconfigure it for any lang, plus it supports direct commits to svn,cvs,perforce,etc
<rcrook> hi all, just been following a thread on launchpad about the texas instruments card reader problem. there was mention of a patched kernel. I was wondering how I can get the pre-released patched kernel?
<belal1> the EASIEST way to play your encrypted iTunes music would be to record them.  simply play the tracks via iTunes, and when it's playing, hit "Record" in Audacity and the whole song will record nicely =] 
<gikid> what was the unsplit like here?
<nj786> encrypted?
<gikid> what was the unsplit like here?
<flake> I've determined sim city 4 deluxe appears to work under wine & feisty
<sidny4> Phab: ok, I'll check the bios, another thing I've noticed is that when I install the AMD64 edition, I don't have this problem. I am using the 686 kernel now but it does it in both the 686 and the k7 kernels
<gikid> lol
<yoda2031> antum, were you running it in the arctic ocean?
<belal1> i do that often when playing music from flash sites like project-haq.com
<Tarkus> macd, sounds good, thanks a bunch.
<belal1> =] 
<soultoast> cp: cannot create regular file ect/x11/xorg.conf no such file or directory
<bimberi> jrattner1: i'm not aware of one because you get it with your install.  You can always generate a new one via ...
<antum> yoda2031 hrm...
<soultoast> case sensitive?
<bimberi> !easysource | jrattner1
<ubotu> jrattner1: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tinin> Does anyone here know about NMAP??
<Srixon> I need a lil help installing ther latest invidia drivers.. i need to close xserver and input a command   sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<evilofisho> Anyone know how to start up the keyboard mouse thingy? My mouse died.
<dfgas> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<Phab> sidny4, thats very weird try looking at the logs in /var/log/ maybe theres something in the logs
<seamus7> Hi.. what's a bash command for listing ip info
<IntelleCT> evening everyone...I was wondering if someone could help
<bimberi> seamus7: ifconfig
<dfgas> fiesty+1?
<nemisis> whats the best irc client for ubunto
<yoda2031> seamus7, netstat
<nodist> has anyone here ever had any luck getting tv out with an intel 945/950 chipset?
<belal1> nj786, encrypted means, apple basically put a code into the music file so you can't play the music you buy on anything other than apple approved products, like iTunes and iPod
<barbarella_me> tinin:yes
<Tom47> !ask > IntelleCT
<Phab> soultoast, yeah case sensetive /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nj786> belall, how can i slove this problems?
<seamus7> thanks bimberi, yoda2031
<evilofisho> Anyone know the keycombination to start up the keyboard mouse thingy? Mouse died.
<usser> yoda2031: may i suggest ffmpeg?
<soultoast> same thing
<jrattner1> bimberi, will that include all the repos multiverse and all that nonsense?
<IntelleCT> I'm trying to sudo get-apt update on ubuntu-server but it tells me the servers are unreachable.  I am able to ssh to the box from my pc and I am able to ping yahoo and google from the linux box but no luck connecting
<belal1> nj786, do you have crossover Office? or Wine?
<tinin> barbarella_me do you have it installed on ubnutu?
<yoda2031> usser, it's ok I just didn't config it, I just need a slap not a solution :P
<nj786> i have win
<nj786> wine
<belal1> i believe they support iTunes
<Srixon> I need Help , How do i close xserver and imput a command such as   sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<raross> Okay, reading the forums, I'm beginning to think it's a problem with the sources.list file, anyone know if there's a way to reset this file to some default?  I think it was corrupt with the installation
<nj786> belall, i have wine
<lethu> nemisis, xchat imo
<bimberi> jrattner1: yep, as much nonsense as you can handle :)
<crdlb> Srixon: you don't
<barbarella_me> tinin:yes
<belal1> use wine or cross over office to install itunes.  then use itunes to play your music
<nj786> belall, i do not have windows anymore
<crdlb> Srixon: are you on feisty?
<Srixon> crdlb: Yes
<nj786> belall, i deleted it by accident
<nemisis> i was looking for something a lil bit more graphical
<crdlb> Srixon: nvidia-glx-new
<soultoast> i get cp: cannot create regular file '/ect/X11/xorg.conf no such file or directory?
<evilofisho> Anyone know any keycombinations to start the keyboard mouse thingy? : [
<soultoast> do i have to mount ect?
<usser> yoda2031: oooohhhh..... :))
<belal1> nj786, try using wine.  i dont know if it will work 100% but it's worth a shot
<Srixon> crdlb: Thats not working, not letting me use beryl that way, do im installing from the nvidia website.
<Phab> soultoast, it's ETC
<lethu> nemisis, maybe Gaim
<crdlb> Srixon: don't do it
<nj786> belall, what do  ido?
<nemisis> k thanks
<scoobydoo28139> ubotu your the coolest bot :)
<Phab> soultoast, and X11 is X - ONE- ONE not L
<lethu> nemisis, yw
<tinin> barbarella_me backtrack?
<Tom47> Intellect apt-get or get-apt???
<nj786> belall, what is crossover Office?
<jere> soultoast: /etc
<jere> you have to be in the directory of yr file
* usser itunes on linux through wine is a perversion
<cygnet--> Anyone know stuff about ndiswrapper?
<IntelleCT> Tom47, I meant apt-get...sorry
<scoobydoo28139> bimberi, this looks realy cool if i knew just what i was looking at :()
<evilofisho> .. There isnt a keyboard mouse, Is there?
<barbarella_me> tinin:you need here ip first
<barbarella_me> tinin:you need her ip first
<Tom47> Intellect what repos are you using?
<jrattner1> Question: How do I get my broadcom card which works with 6.06 in 7.04
<IntelleCT> Tom47, what's a repos?
<soultoast> so how do i move to the directorey of my file?
<cygnet--> Running Feisty, trying to install a Belkin cardr is seeing wlan0 as a wired connection. Followed an ndiswrapper howto, and the drivers are installed, but Network Manage
<soultoast> sry im new to all this
<Phab> soultoast, cd /etc/X11
<cygnet--> Oh, that wa messed up
<jere> toast:pwd to know where you are.
<cygnet--> Let me try again
<Tom47> IntelleCT:  repo = repository ... the places where the software "reposes"
<jere> then cp filename /path/filename
<Phab> soultoast, sudo cp /media/cdrom0/xorg.conf .
<jrattner1> Does anyone have expierence with bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<sl00> What do I need to play Xvid/AC3 files with Amarok (and other players)?
<IntelleCT> Tom47, not sure...where can I get that info?
<cygnet--> Running Feisty, trying to install a Belkin card.  Followed an ndiswrapper howto, and the drivers are installed, but Network Managedr is seeing wlan0 as a wired connection.
<soultoast> okay
<soultoast> moved to the folder
<tinin> barbarella_me, i know, i found nice tutorials about nmap but i still don't know how to get an ip. Could i do it by msn? with a sniffer?
<soultoast> did the copy
<Phab> soultoast, now try to restart gdm
<yoda2031> did I see someone say "apt-get"?
<jere> did you rename it without the weird ending?
<soultoast> didnt give any responce just back to another blank command line ill assume all went well?
<evilofisho> Can anyone please tell me the keyboard mouse key combination? It's a pain with no mouse.
<bimberi> scoobydoo28139: what's the issue?
<Phab> soultoast, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<scoobydoo28139> this is my first day of ubuntu and i registered my name and all that ,installed drivers for my gcard,got some software from the reposatory, but i still can't find ATI tvcard software or drivers , and i can't find a way to play dvd's without totaly confusing the heck out of my self. Any sugestions?
<yoda2031> scoobydoo28139, you're in linux now, confusing the heck out of yourself is mandatory
<datrigg> I feel for ya...I feel the same way about pvr card
<soultoast> THANK YOU!
<scoobydoo28139> ok then i am rite where i should be :)
<barbarella_me> tinin:read the source from her mail, if the isp didn't change her ip
<bokey> !dvd | scoobydoo28139
<ubotu> scoobydoo28139: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<yoda2031> yup :)
<danny3793> does anyone know why i cannot get nvidia-settings to save my display settings to xconfig??
<soultoast> started up
<Tom47> intellect .... at this stage it might be as well for you to use synaptic
<Phab> soultoast, congrats!
<tinin> barbarella_me or any other idea, because from what i've read, ip changes, so im would be the best way
<jere> toast:cool
<soultoast> did get Internal error failed to initialize HAL?
<tinin> barbarella_me that is what i was thinking
<MyG> quick question. Is it possible to set up internet sharing going from Ubuntu => Windows
<lethu> danny, are you running nvidia-settings as su?
<soultoast> important yes no?
<tinin> barbarella_me an email is not a good sollution
<danny3793> no im pressing ALT-F2
<nj786> can anybody tell me why amarok will not let me open purchased music from itunes?
<jere> hmmm, yes?
<danny3793> im on the owner account
<lethu> danny,  srry danny meant danny3793
<atomiku> Easy way to share folders with SAMBA? I can't seem to find any GUI on this thing...
<jere> soul: is it booting?
<nj786> can anybody tell me why amarok will not let me open purchased music from itunes?
<lethu> danny3793, try "sudo nvidia-settings "
<soultoast> thank you phab for all your help tonight!!!!
<tinin> barbarella_me coul i do it that way? with a sniffer, sending her something?
<nolan_> how do i install ".patch" files
<xtknight> nolan_, you usually patch a source code
<nolan_> oh i see
<nolan_> that sounds hard
<nolan_> lol
<xtknight> patch -p1 < asdf.patch  in source root dir
<xtknight> naw
<barbarella_me> tinin:try to mail her now, and wait for an answer
<Corbin|Tuxing> whats a good video converter for ubuntu
<Tom47> intellect the repository information is help in /etc/apt/sources.list
<xtknight> nolan_,  ill step you through it if you want, what do you want to ocmpile?
<datrigg> hey I got beryl working but it kills the theme...how do I fix it - feisty with nvidia...
<carutsu> hello, does anyone know if thunderbird 2.0 is avalible on backports?
<Phab> soultoast, your very welcome and i'm not sure about the HAL error
<tinin> barbarella_me 4am here
<scoobydoo28139> ok i still got a lot to learn, cause i can't make sense of that ubotu :) but your still my favorit bot
<Phab> soultoast, try rebooting and hopefully it will go away
<soultoast> it booted fine im not worried about that
<flake> what do i use to add a menu item to the kmenu
<nolan_> nah thats alright xtknight
<DARKGuy> ubotu rocks :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rocks :p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolan_> but thanks
<DARKGuy> dangit XD
<nj786> can anybody tell me why amarok will not let me open purchased music from itunes?
<soultoast> unfortunatly my next quest begins
<nj786> can anybody tell me why amarok will not let me open purchased music from itunes?
<danny3793> lethu: thank you so much, it worked typing sudo before the nvidia command in terminal :D
<xtknight> !repeat | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jere> nj786:DRM
<lethu> danny3793, yw : )
<carutsu> nj786: because DRM
<xtknight> mp4/aac encryption
<datrigg> hey I got beryl working but it kills the theme...how do I fix it - feisty with nvidia...
<aro> Itunes has DRM
<carutsu> !drm|nj786
<nj786> carutsu, what is DRM?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> datrigg, you use 'emerald' (.compiz/.emerald i believe) themes with  Beryl
<evilofisho> Need.. Keycombination.. For.. Keyboard mouse..
<datrigg> and neutrinos have mass
<xtknight> drm=digital rights management
<aro> Digital Rights Management
<carutsu> nj786: Digital Rights managment
<anderse> I'm having problems with my sky2 ethernet adaptor.  I've got a Core2Duo on a Gigabyte G965-DS3, rev 3.3, and my ethernet adapter stops working randomly
<flake> is there anything out there that will extract drm from the audio file - and it be legal?
<carutsu> nj786: look for it on wikipedia
<jere> Digital Rights Management
<aro> You can read wikipedia for details
<xtknight> anderse, sky2 has had some issues lately
<carutsu> flake: yes
<nj786> carutsum, what can i do
<anderse> only rmmod'ing and reloading the sky2 module with modprobe works
<soultoast> i have a dell trumobile 1300 wirless pci card, broadcom chipset, bcm94306c, i belive it works under that bcm43 driver? any clue how to get my wireless card up and running?
<belal1> nj786,  DRM is the thing causing you problems right now.  see, because of DRM, u can't play music that you bought in linux
<soultoast> were on such a roll i figure why stop? lol
<carutsu> nj786: theres some ways to remove it look for it in google
<anderse> xtknight: yeah, I had to give up on my previous ath64, and switch to FC6 for a while
<tinin> barbarella_me, i use gmail, where could i see ip frm the one who sends?
<xtknight> anderse, they've blacklisted it for some gigabyte boards.  oddly enough i have a DS3, no problems with sky2, but i have rev 2.0 maybe that's why
<bokey> drm is demoralising rights management
<Oewyn> I want my ubuntu box to connect to a wireless network as soon as i turn it on (without having to log into the computer and insert the keyring password)  How can i do this?  I think NetworkManager is messing with just using wpa_supplicant.
<dtrump> hi
<flake> DRM is pay to play
<nj786> i am
<anderse> xtknight: urgh.  blacklisted?  Any idea on when it will be re-added?
<nj786> carutsu, i cannot find anything
<xtknight> anderse, in kernel 2.6.21 sky2 is blacklisted i think on gigabyte boards..not that that's really relevant...well not necessarily but it might point to some issue.  i believe data corruption was caused with that one
<carutsu> flake: not exatly
<carutsu> nj786: come on there must be a thousand programs
<xtknight> anderse, well it's not blacklisted in feisty's kernel, i just said that cuz i had a custom one and i ran into that
<flake> the record labels get the money, the real artists are given a small raise
<xtknight> anderse, semi/pseudo-related
<nj786> theyre all for windows
<anderse> xtknight: should I dig out a cheap Tulip-based NIC for use with ubuntu, then?
<aro> nj786 you've looked for a total of 30 seconds
<xtknight> anderse, why not?
<nj786> i am running to browsers
<nj786> two*
<xtknight> unreliable HW/drivers = bleh
<flake> pay to play is where they would go if they could get away with it
<xtknight> use something that works
<xtknight> save headaches :P
<anderse> xtnight: well, it works under FC6 and XP Pro...
<xtknight> ah
<nj786> has anybody had this problem before?
<IntelleCT> Tom47, I'm using universe and backports repos
<aro> Yes
<xtknight> anderse, you're running latest kernel right, uhh 2.6.20 for fiesty?
<anderse> xtknight: do you use the generic or the -386 kernel?  I was getting MAJOR stability problems with the -generic kernel
<aro> It's the nature of DRM
<jere> nj786:use vinyl
<xtknight> anderse, i use a custom 2.6.21 kernel
<aro> What don't you understand
<nj786> by the way have you guys heard of the rumors
<anderse> xtknight:  2.6.20-15-386
<nj786> about linux
<dtrump> dunno
<nj786> jere, vinul?
<aro> um...rumors?
<nj786> jere vinyl?
<xtknight> anderse, i havent had stability problems with DS3/32bit/rev 2.0
<soultoast> i have a dell trumobile 1300 wirless pci card, broadcom chipset, bcm94306c, i belive it works under that bcm43 driver not sure if this is correct tho? any clue how to get my wireless card up and running?
<yoda2031> what rumors?
<jere> vynil, records, turntables
<anderse> nj786: that it was developed from technology found in the spaceship crash at roswell in '47?
<flake> how do i add item to kmenu
<nj786> no
<nj786> hold on
<xtknight> anderse, stability issues may point to something else though
<nj786> let me send the link aderse
<xtknight> i wouldnt blame it on sky2 yet
<nj786> anderse*
<anderse> xtknight: well, I don't have stability problems under the -386 kernel.
<xtknight> maybe it's unloading the driver to prevent something (like a BugCheck)
<xtknight> sanity check rather
<Tom47> intellect copy that file to pastebin and tell me its reference when doe pls
<nj786> anderse, http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2007/05/28/100033867/index.htm
<antum> I'm having this exact same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185724 Grub hangs on boot, but I can't seem to fix it using his solutions, can anybody help? I've installed ubuntu on mac mini...
<xtknight> anderse, oh well that's odd, although 386 is more primitive obviously than generic
<xtknight> so that would point to sometihng -generic enables?
<aro> nj786, they've been saying that for awhile
* anderse nods
<nj786> really aro?
<jere> fuck them
<xtknight> stupid ** MS
<Tom47> !pastebin > IntelleCT
<aro> Nothing will happen
<aro> It's not even worth worrying about
<Oewyn> anyone have any ideas?
<anderse> xtknight: yeah, lots of kernel errors logged under -generic
<nj786> aro do u think it will happen?
<xtknight> anderse, oh raelly?  well i'd suggest you paste those
<aro> nj786, #ubuntu-offtopic
<DBO> jere, please watch the swearing
<anderse> nj786: MS is blowing smoke.  They haven't got a pot to p*ss in
<jere> sorry
<xtknight> nothing will happen ms is just full of you know
<nj786> sorry guys
<nj786> lol
<anderse> xtknight: where should I paste them?
<nj786> i was just worried
<nj786> i love linux too much
<xtknight> !pastebin | anderse
<ubotu> anderse: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DARKGuy> !ohmy | anderse
<ubotu> anderse: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xtknight> i'd break the law to use linux i like it so much
<xtknight> ;p
<xtknight> so forget ms
<Phab> soultoast, did you get help with your wireless?
<xtknight> sorry a bit off topic
<xtknight> controversial thing though
<xtknight> anderse, so -generic boots you just have stability problems?
<soultoast> noo
<anderse> ubotu: my apologies.  In other channels, I have found that using asterisks to block several characters is acceptable
<atomiku> Easy way to share folders with SAMBA? I can't seem to find any GUI on this thing...
<nj786> ok back to my problem
<drgeb> While trying to start Xvnc I keep getting following: could not open default font 'fixed' How do I fix this ?
<xtknight> stable enough to paste the dmesg/klog ?
<nj786> i cannot find anything
<nj786> i am helpless
<anderse> xtknight: yeah, hard hangs and all
<IntelleCT> Tom47, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20916/
<xtknight> anderse, magic sys request does that work?
<xtknight> alt+sysRq K
<yoda2031> nj786, have you tried the search function?
<xtknight> not now
<xtknight> but when it har dlocks
<anderse> I can give it a shot, xtknight.  I'll reboot with the flaky kernel in a while
<nicholaspaul> Q: ever since Feisty, my Cdburner doesnt work. k3b doesnt see it, and Gnomebaker keeps failing after a couple of seconds. Did something happen in the upgrade??
<soultoast> did find this tho
<soultoast> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<xtknight> anderse, okay
<Tarkus> is there a downside to using KDE apps in ubuntu (gnome)?
<soultoast> might try to follow it but not tonight
<xtknight> Tarkus, no but they wont necessarily work flawlessly
<xtknight> shell integration with qt apps to gnome is sketchy
<nj786> yoda2031,what is that....may  iremind you it has be 1 week since i have used linux
<xtknight> cuz kde doesnt host them anymore
<ulti2001> hey guys
<jere> soultoast what is yr card?
<barbarella_me> tinin:Show original
<xtknight> k3b for example continually flashes in the taskbar sometimes for me
<ulti2001> i can't seem to install linux on my computer
<caceres> hi there, can anyone tell me how  I add another display (screen)?
<ulti2001> i tried three different types of distro
<tinin> barbarella_me sorry?
<soultoast> i have a dell trumobile 1300 wirless pci card, broadcom chipset, bcm94306c, i belive it works under that bcm43 driver?
<yoda2031> nj786, lol.  the search function is www.google.com
<ulti2001> 32 bit 64bit and 32bit Alternate
<tinin> what do you mean barbarella_me
<nj786> yoda2031, yesi  have
<nj786> i cannot find anything
<arro> I'm trying to install programs off of the live cd, but when I put it in the drive it doesn't say " a cd with packages has been detected, open synaptic?" or whatever it used to say, any one got an idea of what to do?
<ulti2001> With Alternate it Freezes at 6%
<barbarella_me> tinin:for the source in gmail
<nj786> yoda2031, my problem is that i cannot play any of the songs that i purchased from itunes
<Corbin|Tuxing> whats a good video converter for ubuntu
<xtknight> arro, just open synaptic
<crdlb> nj786: there's nothing you can do about that
<yoda2031> nj786, they are m4ps
<jere> caceres: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<xtknight> arro, it should still recognize a cd , it should be in sources.list i mean so it should know to try a cd.. even if the autonotify doesnt work
<crdlb> they're encrypted
<xtknight> or just install pkgs from the net???
<nj786> yoda2031, i know what can i do?
<yoda2031> nj786, protected, try burning to CD then ripping back off (make sure you have it set to <burn audio CD>)
<xtknight> Corbin|Tuxing, mencoder
<tele> need help to config the video-device for my isight-cam - who can help ???
<xtknight>  command line, bit hard to use but powerful
<arro> xtknight, but I search for a program that is on the cd and it says it can't find it
<xtknight> just look up the manual, like the biggest of any linux  prog  :D
<nj786> yoda2031, can i try some kind of converter?
<nicholaspaul> Does anyone know if something broke in Feisty? My CD burner doesnt work now.
<crdlb> nj786: no they're encrypted
<xtknight> arro, so you can't use the 'net i assume?
<drgeb> where can I get a fixed font type ?
<nj786> alritey?
<jscinoz> Hey everyone
<arro> xtknight: correct
<nj786> thank you
<jere> nj786:sue apple
<xtknight> arro, uhh do you know about sources.list?
<yoda2031> nj786, doubt anybody has cracked the m4p codes, sorry
<jscinoz> my boot hangs  for 3-5 minutes at the "Activating Swapfile Swap" line, how can i fix this?
<xtknight> itunes has been cracked numerous times
<vIkSiT> lo all
<arro> no I don't, can you direct me to a tutorial?
<xtknight> arro, look at /etc/apt/sources.list see if there's an apt-cdrom
<datrigg> lo
<t3hwiz0rd> how can i find out what ACM device my razr mounts to in ubuntu?
<vIkSiT> has anyone here messed with antialiasing fonts?
<xtknight> arro, okay do you know aobut the terminal?
<xtknight> vIkSiT, yes
<arro> yeah
<disinterested> i tunes is on crack
<vIkSiT> xtknight, aha! any resources you could point me to for feisty?
<xtknight> arro, open that, type this: "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<vIkSiT> and perhaps a general idea of what you did?
<xtknight> vIkSiT, well it's not like i make fonts
<Tom47> IntelleCT: try starting synaptic and use the reload button
<xtknight> vIkSiT, but i thought you meant you wanted your fonts AA'd?
<arro> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<arro> woops, wrong keyboard
<tinin> barbarella_me mmm i'm watching and i think i don't have any email from her :( if i use that way i should ask her to send me something first
<t3hwiz0rd> anyone? on how to chck where my razr is located in /dev/
<xtknight> vIkSiT,  libxft/ gnome already antialiases fonts, try system->preferences->Fonts.  many AA options, and subpixel hinting for LCDs also
<Tom47> IntelleCT: cannot see any immediate issue there with that ... you are using the us repositories
<vIkSiT> xtknight, oh you mean you just changed your fonts?
<vIkSiT> ah i see
<IntelleCT> Tom47, can I use synaptic from the command line?  I don't have a gui installed.
<tinin> barbarella_me but where on an email coul i see the ip? i do not see any numbers?
<Tom47> IntelleCT: ahhhh
<xtknight> t3hwiz0rd, yes, just type "sudo lshw" and look for a razr
<arro> xtknight, I opened that folder, what now?
<arro> *file
<antum> anyone have link on how to install ubuntu on mac mini? I'm getting errors
<Tom47> IntelleCT: no you are stuck with apt-get
<Tom47> IntelleCT: i really cannot see whay its not working
<barbarella_me> tinin:just a hello would be fine, if she is sitting behind her pc.
<kitche> 1http://enterpriselinuxlog.blogs.techtarget.com/2007/05/09/amd-will-deliver-open-graphics-drivers!
<kitche> opps stupid copy and paste
<kitche> !ppc | antum
<ubotu> antum: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<IntelleCT> Tom47, yea, it's weird.  I can ping, ssh, winscp but can't connect to the repos
<mac_mini> antum ppc or intel?
<xtknight> arro, oh look for apt-cdrom
<xtknight> see it?
<t3hwiz0rd> xtknight: i see it in there buti t doesn't look like its giving a mount oint in /dev/
<xtknight> arro, hey hold on i gotta do some stuff, 5 mins
<xtknight> same^
<IntelleCT> Tom47, it's a built-in NIC so I'm thinking I should try installing a different NIC
<tinin> barbarella_me well i have emails but sent from work, and that's not nice, i should not play with that pc :(
<t3hwiz0rd> xtknight: all it says is *-usb:0
<antum> kitche, mac_mini it seems to run feisty fine (i386) but I need it to run edgy...
<Tom47> IntelleCT: yes i can use firefox to get at them as well
<barbarella_me> tinin:in gmail open her mail. click on the arrow next to the Reply button an select: Show original
<arro> xtknight sure thing
<xtknight> t3hwiz0rd, does it say UNCLAIMED or look for a driver= under the configuration: entry in lshw
<xtknight> brb
<tinin> barbarella_me trying
<t3hwiz0rd> xtknight: driver=cdc_acm
<antum> mac_mini do you have ubuntu running on your system?
<mac_mini> no
<mac_mini> i used to
<Tom47> IntelleCT: what is the error message again???
<Oewyn> can anyone help me get my ubuntu box to connect to a wireless network w/out logging into the terminal and using the keyring.
<IntelleCT> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary                        -i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - co                        nnect (101 Network is unreachable)
<killown> who write drivers webcam for linux?
<soultoast> thanks for all your help tonight, ill probably be back on tommorow trying to get my wirless working but one miracle is good enough for tonight, thanks alot
<t3hwiz0rd> xtknight: what does tihs mean for me?
<killown> I need report my webcam does not suport in so linux
<killown> SO*
<fahmi> hueueuehue
<fahmi> use wie killown.
<Toma-> killown: SO linux?
<jaebird> anyone really use hubackup yet?
<fahmi> use wine killown.
<Tom47> intellect but it gets the others ok?
<m1r> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<barbarella_me> IntelleCT:cause there is any binary
<IntelleCT> Tom47, it does not reach any of them...that's the same error for all the repos
<m1r> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Toma-> killown: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<jaebird> ubotu, you type fast :)
<Toma-> !ubotu > jaebird
<Toma-> :P
<Khisanth> grr
<dope> how can I change a directory's group to a different one so I don't need to have root access to modify files in it
<jaebird> !ubotu > jaebird
<tinin> barbarella_me maybe i had to desactivate gmail scripst to do so
<barbarella_me> IntelleCT:it is binary-i386 binary-amd64 binary-powerpc or binary-sparc
<tinin> i can see it now
<jaebird> how about hubackup...
<kupesoft> How can I check what the original MAC address of an ethernet adaptor is after I've changed it with: sudo ifconfig hw ether ...
<killown> Toma-, how I do to send report of my webcam  for it programmer?
<Toma-> killown: use an email
<scoobydoo28139> <<is still here
<killown> Toma-, but site dont show nothing
<vIkSiT> hmm, anyone here also know if the pidgin packages are going to be in the repos soon?
<Flannel> vIkSiT: they won't.
<vIkSiT> Flannel, at all?
<Flannel> vIkSiT: Pidgin will be in 7.10
<IntelleCT> barbarella_me: are you asking it is one of the ones you mentioned?
<vIkSiT> dang
<vIkSiT> Flannel, why the delay?
<vIkSiT> testing et al?
<dope> how can I change a directory's group to a different one so I don't need to have root access to modify files in it
<vIkSiT> dope, man chown
<CptFuzzy> chgrp
<Flannel> vIkSiT: No delay.  Versions are frozen like always each release.  Gaim beta 6 is in 7.04, Pidgin was released after Feisty.
<lethu> dope, chown :group file
<dope> i've tried chgrp
<ulti2001> guys how do i load ubuntu and go right into the command line
<CptFuzzy> chgrp g+w
<ulti2001> guys
<ulti2001> i can't view xorg
<CptFuzzy> oh... lag sry
<ulti2001> because something goes wrong  with it
<vIkSiT> Flannel, hmm, perhaps there's a test repository which has the bleeding edge repos?
<Tom47> ulti2001: use the failsafe option
<barbarella_me> kupesoft:cat /proc/net/arp
<Flannel> ulti2001: ctrl-alt-f1 wil get you a CLI
<Flannel> vIkSiT: Once it's in the gutsy repos, you can backport it with prevu.  I don't think it'll be put in the official backports though.
<vIkSiT> Flannel, ah
<arro> still there xtknigh
<ulti2001> okay now i got a problem
<usser> vIkSiT: or u can use checkinstall, to compile from source
<t3hwiz0rd> does anyone have a motorola razr v3m working properly with ubuntu?
<arro> still there xtknight?
<Tom47> IntelleCT: sorry the only thing i would do is to reboot n hope that that might clear its throat
<ulti2001> ubuntu load then some weird images fades in and then fades out
<t3hwiz0rd> !razr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about razr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t3hwiz0rd> !v3
<ulti2001> then i lose all video and a black screen appears
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ulti2001> i tried going to the terminal
<vIkSiT> usser, sorry, i've just moved to ubuntu from fedora - what exactly does checkinstall do?
<ulti2001> but it looks like it is not responding
<xtknight> arro, yeah
<IntelleCT> Tom47, that doesn't work either.  I'm stumped
<ulti2001> how do  i do a failsafe
<Flannel> vIkSiT: there might be unofficial repositories with it as well, eventually.  Seve-s, imbrand-n, etc.  They have repos that they put stuff in.
<xtknight> t3hwiz0rd, sorry im relaly not sure
<usser> vIkSiT: compiles source and creates a .deb file then installs it
<vIkSiT> usser, ah. sort of like a rpmbuild
<Tom47> intellect maybe ask again see if someone else has any ideas now
<tele> how can i compile a program ?
<IntelleCT> Tom47, thanks for your help
<arro> xtknight, do I just uncomment the cd line?\
<usser> vIkSiT: pbly never used rpmbuild =)
<vIkSiT> Flannel, Seve-s is a repo?
<xtknight> arro, probably
<vIkSiT> usser, :) fair enough
<arro> xtknight
<xtknight> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<phpsaux> Algum brasileiro awe?
<arro> xtknight, thx
<vIkSiT> ah thanks
<xtknight> arro, you might have to do `sudo apt-get update` after that
<tele> pelo: hi - how can i compile a program ?
<t3hwiz0rd> so no one here has a v3 razr workin with ubuntu then? it charges and sees the phone in moto4lin, just fails to connect
<arro> xtknight, ok
<Pelo> tele,  first  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vIkSiT> xtknight, Flannel - and imbrand is a user on the ubuntu wiki, but thats all i could find on that term..
<ulti2001> how do i load right into the terminal in ubuntu
<ulti2001> i don't want to go to x11.org
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd: I have an E2
<ulti2001> i think it screwing my loading
<ulti2001> but i don't know why it freezes
<xtknight> vIkSiT, not sure what imbrand is
<optikalmouse> VISTA is THE best os ever.
<usser> optikalmouse: i agree
<vIkSiT> and secondly - does anyone know freetype/cleartype status on ff?
<Pelo> ulti2001,  there is the recovery mode if you only want to do it temporarily,  or maybe check in the login screen options
<vIkSiT> xtknight, np
<Akuma_> can someone suggest a nice tutorial to learn deb packaging?
<xtknight> vIkSiT, ff=firefox or feisty fawn?
<vIkSiT> erk. :) feisty
<xtknight> well they have similar tech in there already
<barbarella_me> optikalmouse:yep, that's why you are here
<xtknight> anything more would be patent infringement
<optikalmouse> feisty fawn, what a crappy name.
<jaebird> nice, optikalmouse...flame bait
<t3hwiz0rd> jaebird: my v3 is obviously seen by moto4lin, but when i go to connecti t says "could not connect, check prefs"
<IntelleCT> Hi again, can anyone help me with connecting to the repos using sudo apt-get update?  I can't seem to reach the repos but I have an internet connection on the ubuntu-server.  Please see the following link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20918/
<usser> vIkSiT: cleartype? is that that ms thingy for smoothing fonts?
<optikalmouse> hah, sorry
<turtleJP>  /ignore optikalmouse
<vIkSiT> xtknight, well, the reason i ask is because i've got some pretty crappy rendering on..
<Tom47> intellect i dont use dapper but i was able to get that file it said it couldn't show up on firefox ..... so beats me
<optikalmouse> but it really is. a better name would be Noodle.
<xtknight> vIkSiT, hm..what do you mean?
<vIkSiT> usser, yep. its what freetype was based on..
<optikalmouse> I think Arch Linux's 0.7.2 release was called Noodle
<wingot> Duke would be a cool name
<xtknight>  /ignore optikalmouse ALL
<optikalmouse> Duke? yeah sounds kinda cool
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, maybe permissions on port?
<usser> vIkSiT: so anti alliasing doesnt do it anymore huh =)
<vIkSiT> xtknight, well, even using some fonts i used to have brilliant rendering on fedora with, the ubuntu ff rendering is universally .. un AA
<tele> pelo: waiting for headers ...
<optikalmouse> anyway, what's the /etc of ubuntu look like nowadays?
<vIkSiT> hehe
<t3hwiz0rd> jaebird: im running it as root
<optikalmouse> does it have an rc.conf? or is that just archlinux :S
<Pelo> tele let me know when it is installed,  meanwhile,  do you have your source code ?
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, :)
<SickOfWindows> hello, everyone. I am SickOfWindows. I want to remove the windows on my computer and put Ubuntu on it. but i want to do so without having to use floppies or discs. i've already tried following the "manual process" in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows but i get an error message in windows (hal.dll is missing or corrupt. Please re-install the file). Please help. I am Sick of Windows.
<Pelo> tele, give me the link to the source code you are using
<tele> pelo: ok - done ...
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, what are you trying to connect, modem, memory card
<xtknight> vIkSiT, weird
<Pelo> tele, give me the link to the source code you are using
<usser> SickOfWindows: why so hateful of disks?
<t3hwiz0rd> jaebird: trying to connect to the phone to get my pics off
<xtknight> vIkSiT, tried the Fonts preferences applet?  and logging out/back in?
<wingot> SickOfWindows: So, you're sick of windows then?
<tele> no source-code - i will know it in generall - maybe you can give me an example ...
<turtleJP> ok I have an odd question. Gnome-Power-Manager seems to still want to put the machine to sleep/hibernate even after I tell it not too any ideas?
<optikalmouse> wingot, hahahah
<vIkSiT> xtknight, absolutely
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, my E2 has a memory card mode, does yours?
<crdlb> vIkSiT: only the pages themselves?
<Pelo> tele,  ahhh,   here  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<crdlb> or the interface?
<turtleJP> And my machine never wants to wake from hibernation
<SickOfWindows> usser. well, because I've already wasted 6 discs when I've tried to burn ubuntu 7.04 on them.
<Flannel> SickOfWindows: do you have a thumbdrive?
<danny3793> Can someone help me locate my "C:" folder in Linux? I have installed World of Warcraft, and need to do some editing to the Config file, But i cannot find where WoW has been installed
<vIkSiT> crdlb, no, universally. the terminal for instance
<xtknight> (he means feisty fawn not firefox)
<SickOfWindows> wingot: yes
<xtknight> vIkSiT, not sure what to say..  there are freetype patches though as you probably know
<SickOfWindows> Flannel: no. i wish i did
<Flannel> SickOfWindows: sounds like you didn't burn them at 4x
<wingot> optikalmouse: Peace out
<t3hwiz0rd> jaebird: im getting further along, but now it seems to disconnect itself
<Pelo> danny,  assuming you are using wine  it will be in /home/user/.wine/
<vIkSiT> xtknight, yeah, i was wondering if they're already installed on feisty? or do they need to be installed?
<turtleJP> danny are you using win or crossover?
<crdlb> vIkSiT: are you using dejavu sayn?
<usser> danny3793: that'd be in $HOME/.wine/drive_c
<neozen> meep
<xtknight> vIkSiT, they need to be installed
<SickOfWindows> Flannel: i have burned at the slowest speed but it's not good
<crdlb> sans*
<xtknight> vIkSiT, it's illegal to include them
<neozen> evening all
<danny3793> ok, thanks i will try to find that
<Tom47> danny3793: are you running that under wine?
<Flannel> SickOfWindows: what speed did you burn those disks?  And did you check the md5 of your ISO?  What makes you think those discs arent good?
<xtknight> vIkSiT, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343670
<SickOfWindows> I don't want to go to sleep with windows still on. i am sick of it
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, if you put it in memory card mode, it should just mount as a mass storage device under /media...yes?
<xtknight> vIkSiT, honestly i think the freetype patches loko like crap, thats just me
<crdlb> I thought ubuntu enabled BCI by default
<vIkSiT> xtknight, oh really?
<sl00> I cannot get my sound working! I have tried what I can think of and what is said @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems ... but nothing works. Here is my ALSA-info: http://pastebin.ca/488579 .. Can someone please help me out?
<t3hwiz0rd> jaebird: i don't have a memory card tho
<xtknight> vIkSiT,  all orangey and color fringey
<optikalmouse> *** please search the forums for solutions, your problem may have already been solved ***
<xtknight> just like cleartype
<SickOfWindows> Flannel: yes, i checked md5sum. it's perfect. I have burned at 4x speed
<jere> <SickOfWindows>chill out and dont act under rage
<ulti2001> hey guys when i load in recovery mode i get a free right after 0.000094 CPU#1 had -100 usecs TS skew, fixed it up.
<crdlb> xtknight: doesn't ubuntu enable the BCI in freetype?
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, are you using USB or bluetooth?
<vIkSiT> crdlb, if it is, i haven't heard of it
<ulti2001> freeze i mean
<xtknight> crdlb, bci=?
<vIkSiT> xtnihehe, hehe, i see
<crdlb> xtknight: bytecode interpreter
<danny3793> OHH, thank you guys SOO much man, i read about the drive_c thing, but i could NEVER find the wine folder, how do i unhide folders like that?
<SickOfWindows> it's been about a month stince i last tried burning discs, so i forget now how i know that the discs are bad.
<xtknight> crdlb, what?
<SickOfWindows> jere:  8-)
<vIkSiT> xtknight, bytecode inte.. as crdlb said
<xtknight> crdlb, sorry confused
<t3hwiz0rd> jaebird: usb
<antum> Just before I restarted my Ubuntu it said "Stopping RAID monitoring services FAILED" now it wont boot... what can I do?
<crdlb> xtknight: as in the fonts' own hinting instructions
<Pelo> danny,  crtl+h
<crdlb> not generic autohinting
<xtknight> crdlb, hmm im not sure
<danny3793> Pelo: thank you A MILLION man :D
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, well, not sure how to set your phone up, but on the E2 there is a connection setting between modem and usb mass storage
<tele> pelo: ok - can you tell me by example 'joe' how to get the source & compile it ?
<SickOfWindows> flannel, i'm no computer expert, but I'm willing to try another burning of ubuntu onto CD again if you could help (hand-hold).
<xtknight> feisty's font rendering looks beautiful to me by default.  on a calibrated monitor though
<Pelo> danny3793, make the check out to "cash"
<xtknight> cleartype used to look good on some old lcds i had
<vIkSiT> xtknight, "calibrated", as in?
<usser> does ssh server have a separate log file??
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, if i'm in modem mode, I don't see my files...but then again, I use an SD card :(
<xtknight> vIkSiT, calibrated with a colorimeter, so the hinting that is there already looks great
<usser> get really tired of reading auth.log
<Flannel> SickOfWindows: download the alternate CD (http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent) and then burn at 4x, and don't do anything else while burning.  What burning program are you using?
<tele> pelo: ahh - i need the src in my sources.list - right ?
<t3hwiz0rd> jaebird: see i wanted to use it on windows
<SickOfWindows> Flannel: i've tried various ones on windows: nero, the one ubuntu recommends and others
<xtknight> vIkSiT, i believe that the patches add too much red/green/blue to compensate for uncalibrated monitors, and that causes color fringing on fonts on monitors that are calibrted properly
<t3hwiz0rd> jaebird: cos i knew it would possibly work easier, but the jerks in that support channel are just insulting me
<danlock2> tele: /etc/apt/sources.list
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, there are people like that.
<datrigg> anyone know how to get cedega working?
<Flannel> SickOfWindows: alight, nero ought to work.  Try the alternate CD though.  It works on more systms than the desktop cD
<Pelo> tele,  you get a source code from a site it's basicaly the programm in a non package format, that you can actualy read , you just download it from a site like any other files you might want to download,   ,  then you unpack it and run a few commands on it,    .,/configure to check for dependencies you might need to install,   make that creates an installer for the prog, and then make install to do the actualy instralling
<Xyhthyx> tele: You mean deb-src entries? Only if you want to get a package's source code to view/alter it.
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, you may try google before you give up
<turtleJP> datrig. I just use cross over seems to work better
<raross> What problems you having with cedega?  I've working with it before in the past
<t3hwiz0rd> jaebird: i did
<vIkSiT> xtknight, in which case, just don't calibrate them ;)
<SickOfWindows> Flannel: ok
<t3hwiz0rd> jaebird: thats waht got me this far... the device is clearly seen
<yoda2031> why can't I play CDs?
<raross> And guess what guys, I fixed my problem!
<t3hwiz0rd> but hwen you try toconnect it seems to disconnect
<SickOfWindows> i'll get alternate iso now
<xtknight> vIkSiT, i don't think i could stand cleartype on this monitor, either.  surprising really because it worked great on my old lcd.  but wow cleartype looks pathetic on this one
<xtknight> not that im telling you what to use or anything, that's just my view on things
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, but it may be seen as a gprs modem, which won't get you very far IMHO
<vIkSiT> xtknight, its interesting how the rendering on fedora was *better* than my macbook!
<xtknight> vIkSiT, surprising?
<datrigg> well, for one thing, it doesn't appear to install properly
<vIkSiT> of course, i'dcalibrated it to hell..
<Pelo> tele,  but before you try and compile somerhing always check in synaptic to see if a packgae already exist,  if not ,  try getting a deb file in instead,    souce code should ge the last resort
<jesusphreak> I've got a 64-bit AMD processor, will I run into any issues getting programs to work if I download the 64-bit version of Ubuntu?
<ulti2001> guys how do i load ubuntu it crashes in both the recovery mode and the regualer mode
<ulti2001> at least i want to knowwhat the error was
<datrigg> however I just got beryl to work the way I want so I want to back everything up first
<ulti2001> i can't thought
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, does it have a memory card slot?
<xtknight> i dont think macs have that great of fonts
<t3hwiz0rd> jaebird: i would of liked it more if i knew why windows was rebeling against it. i don't wanna use their stupid thing
<xtknight> not like feisty
<jesusphreak> I know I've run the x86 version on the same machine before
<usser> jesusphreak: chances are u'll have issues
<vIkSiT> xtknight, really. i kid you not - i was using lucida* fonts (freeware) with some hacks in xorg.conf
<t3hwiz0rd> jaebird: yes, but i don't feel the answer is "Go buy a miniSD!"
<t3hwiz0rd> jaebird: to me, thats a terrible answer.
<vIkSiT> the same hacks do nothing on feisty!
<t3hwiz0rd> jaebird: i know it works, the next step is how.
<jesusphreak> usser: so is it recommended that I run the x86 version?
<tele> <Xyhthyx>: ok - i see - i mismatched it ...thx
<danny3793> how do i know what my username is when running Ubuntu on LiveCD
<xtknight> vIkSiT, hmm well what specifically looks bad about the fonts you use right now?
<usser> jesusphreak: depends on your experience with linux?
<Flannel> danny3793: its "ubuntu"
<xtknight> blurry?
<usser> jesusphreak: -?
<grn> can anyone assist me in removing grub and adding lilo? I have the lilo tar
<danny3793> Flannel: thanks :D
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, there is probably some special moto AT commands in modem mode that will get you the pics
<rak> after updating the sources.list, do i have to refresh synaptic package manager in some way to  be able to access the new repositories?
<Pelo> danny3793,  there isnT' one,  why do you think you need one ?
<vIkSiT> xtknight, well, the donts look obviously aliased
<vIkSiT> fonts*
<jesusphreak> usser: I'm pretty good with PCs, I know what I'm doing but I'm not real experienced with Linux, I do have some experience though
<xtknight> rak, yes.  press Reload (does 'sudo apt-get update')
<vIkSiT> they're not smooth.
<xtknight> vIkSiT, ohh
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, otherwise you need to use an SD card and put the phone into mass storage mode...then it will mount automatically
<danny3793> Pelo: i have a friend trying out ubuntu 7.04 on LiveCD and hes seeing if what he uses (WoW) works on it good enough for him
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, let me try something on my E2...
<xtknight> vIkSiT, not sure.  i have my Fonts prefs applet set to 'subpixel rendering' (lcd, which is what i have)
<turtleJP> WoW rocks on my machine
<rak> sweet, thanks xtknight
<DanaG> Argh, my system lately seems horribly bottlenecked on the hard drive.
<yoda2031> danny3793, using Wine?
<danny3793> Pelo: "ubuntu" is the username for LiveCD as stated by Flannel, my friend just told me it worked :P
<xtknight> vIkSiT, nothing looks aliased here
<usser> jesusphreak: well then i say go for it, i started with x64 on linux, and well im still alive and well =)
<Flannel> danny3793: WoW works on linux, but it's unlikely that it'll be too happy with a LiveCD
<danny3793> yoda2031: yes i believe he is
<tele> pelo: that means, if i want to compile my own prg, i always have to download the tar.gz & make your 3 steps, right?
<turtleJP> danny: about 10% better frames than on XP Pro
<xtknight> vIkSiT, fonts are perfectly crisp and sharp as heck, without being aliased in the slightest.  really, the fonts are perfect here i dont know what to say.
<yoda2031> danny3793, here are some numbers: 120fps directX windows WoW install, 150fps openGL linux WoW install
<danny3793> Flannel: yeah, he just wants to see what all works, when he got 6.06 his GPU wouldnt work right, so now hes on 7.04 and he likes it so far i believe
<vIkSiT> xtknight, put up a screenshot someplace?
<xtknight> vIkSiT, sure
<Pelo> danny3793,  well if you manage to isntall wow and wine on the live cd the just go in  menu > places > home and that will be your /home/user  folder,  assuming that is what you are looking for
<vIkSiT> i'll put one up and we can compare
<danny3793> also, what exactly is Beryl for?
<Xyhthyx> !beryl
<turtleJP> to suck up CPU and GPU resources
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<danny3793> Pelo: already got him installing it with Wine, i think ima have to tell him how exactly to do it
<danny3793> thank you Xyhthyx
<tele> pelo: ok - i understand meanwhile - thank you!
<Flannel> danny3793: There are some howtos in the forums, for WoW
<yoda2031> sound juicer issue guys, won't play
<Pelo> tele,  pretty much,  but ,  sometimes source code packages come with small  install.sh installer,   always read the readme  and  install files included in the tar.gz packages
<yoda2031> using jack+alsa+soundblaster live 24b
<danny3793> Flannel: alright, im trying to find a tut i found on WoWWiki, but i cant seem to find it again :(
<yoda2031> in fact nothing works since I got jack
<tele> ok pelo!
<ignacio__> hi
<turtleJP> so anyone have an idea how to prevent my odd hibernation issues, It's set to never go idle but it still does
<SickOfWindows> flannel, download needs about 18 more minutes.
<DanaG> Argh, bottlenecky!
<xtknight> vIkSiT, http://lcdresource.com/images/fonts_feisty.png
<SickOfWindows> could you guide me on using Windows Nero, please?
<Pelo> tele,  that link I gave you covers pretty much every type fo install you are likely to run across in ubuntu
<yoda2031> danny3793, just run WoW using "wine wow.exe" in the bin directory for wow
<SickOfWindows> I have selected "Nero Burning Rom"
* DanaG thinks Freetype subpixel hinting  Windows Cleartype.
<xtknight> vIkSiT, this is with no patches, btw.
<Flannel> SickOfWindows: I have no idea how to use Nero.
<tele> pelo: i will read it intensive ...
<Pelo> SickOfWindows,  just ot burn an image to a cd ?   there should be a fairly obvious menu item for that ,  check in tools or actions
<squee_> Is it possible to compile a windows executable from linux without using wine or vmware? (c++)
<tkooda> is there any real difference (init?) between dist-upgrading from edgy->fiesty vs installing fiesty off a CD?
<Pelo> tele,  read this to    http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<vIkSiT> xtknight, http://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1rp3.png
<turtleJP> tkooda I found everything a lot smoother doing it from the CD
<xtknight> vIkSiT, oh yours definitely look messed uop
<crdlb> tkooda: the result should be the same
<Pelo> squee_,  not realy they won'T work  the libiraires won't be the same , and the files system structure either
<crdlb> but it's not a good idea
<crdlb> if you can avoid it
<tkooda> crdlb, what do you mean by "it"
<squee_> Pelo, I dont need it to execute in linux, and all I used is iostream, this is for a c++ class
<Tom47> SickOfWindows: are you rebooting the pc with the cd in so that it boots up from the cd (ie not trying to install fom within windows?)
<xtknight> vIkSiT, are you not using the default font, perhaps?
<vIkSiT> xtknight, heh yeah, i can see it does.. for sure
<Flannel> SickOfWindows: just make sure you burn at 4x
<xtknight> vIkSiT, how do you think mine looks?
<SickOfWindows> Tom47: yes
<crdlb> tkooda: going edgy>feidty
<xtknight> compared to anything youve seen before
<crdlb> feisty*
<Pelo> squee_,  I donT' know then
<SickOfWindows> Flannel: i'll burn at slowest speed
<Tom47> SickOfWindows: ok just wanted to eliminate the obvious
<tele> pelo: where do you come from?
<crdlb> vIkSiT: what font are you using?
<vIkSiT> xtknight, not in the same league as my previous install of FC, but definitely better than my current feisty!
<jaebird> t3hwiz0rd, without my card, my E2 is not mounted
<vIkSiT> crdlb, lucida <grande/macbold>
<usser> squee_: give the prof linux executable
<SickOfWindows> Tom47:  i appreciate your asking. I rarely use my disc drive
<crdlb> vIkSiT: have you tried deja vu sans?
<tele> pelo: i am not familar with xchat at all - just to test it - how can i pm you?
<squee_> usser, I already talked him out of the requirement of a visual studio project file, i dont want to press the issue just yet
<vIkSiT> crdlb, wow, it looks horrible
<xtknight> vIkSiT, my fonts are as follows: Sans/10, Sans/10, Sans/10, Sans Bold/10, Monospace/10
<Tom47> SickofWindows and when it boots up do you use the check cd item on the menu before anything else?
<vIkSiT> all color-y and wanna-be antialiased
<xtknight> vIkSiT, in fonts prefs
<vIkSiT> xtknight, right
<xtknight> vIkSiT, did you apply any freetype patches then?
<usser> squee_: =)
<vIkSiT> xtknight, nope, i haven't
<xtknight> vIkSiT, no patches here and that's how it looks, why is yours all weird ? :O
<vIkSiT> yeah!
<Pelo> tele , do you absolutely need to ?  I donT' usualy take pm , I have a script to block them
<turtleJP> new question is there an app that makes it so the machine doesn't go to idle
* DanaG lurves DejaVu.
<xtknight> vIkSiT, could be some weird video driver/glyph problem maybe
<variant> Pelo: a script
<variant> Pelo: you mean /ignore
<turtleJP> like something that wiggles the mouse
<xtknight> vIkSiT, your color depth is 24 bit ?
<steven_> question: periodically my machine stops playing any sounds, and, for example, when I start up last.fm, it reads 'no soundcard found'
<steven_> any suggestions?
<vIkSiT> xtknight, how do you set that?
<tele> pelo: no i do not need it at least - i just want to know how i can contact a person in privat on xchat ...
<Pelo> variant,  no , jjust a pm blocking scrip a freind of mine wrote,   it lets me allow ppl I want to ,  mostly it's to keep unwanted msg form spammers and such
<xtknight> vIkSiT, hmm well it's in xorg.conf
<m1r> how do i make my usb ntfs writable ?
<xtknight> same way you make internal ntfs writeable, ntfs-3g
<shawn34> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<xtknight> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<variant> Pelo: ok
<crdlb> vIkSiT:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep DefaultDepth
<m1r> yes i dl ntfs-3g
<vIkSiT> xtknight, hrm. yep, 24
<vIkSiT> crdlb, yeah
<xtknight> vIkSiT, try installing video drivers for your card
<xtknight> nvidia/ati?
<tele> pelo: feisty rocks! :-)
<vIkSiT> xtknight, intel onboard!
<vIkSiT> i thought feisty would handle that..
<xtknight> vIkSiT, ahh...gee well i have no idea relaly
<crdlb> vIkSiT: intel what?
<m1r> i cant see -  NTFS Configuration Tool
<xtknight> vIkSiT, livecd looks the same way?
<Pelo> tele,  I think so to,  but I found dapper much more enjoyable,  probably because it was my first linux distro
<xtknight> honestly wtf
<m1r> how do i start it?
<vIkSiT> intel 82945G, crdlb
<vIkSiT> xtknight, i'm foxed too..
<xtknight> vIkSiT, so that was a livecd screenshot, orwas that installed?
<crdlb> vIkSiT: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SickOfWindows> Tom47:  Thanks for bringing up that question. That was exactly the problem in the past burned CDs I made: When I clicked "Check CD Contents", it wouldn't work!!!
<SickOfWindows> Flannel: please read my comment to Tom47 above
<dmatysiak> anyone have 8 chanel (7.1) sound working properly? surround71 in alsa seems to be screwing up which speakers sound should go to, and it doesn't play anything on some when i run speaker-test.
<vIkSiT> xtknight, installed
<crdlb> it's possible that the card isn't allocating enough vram for 24 bit color
<xtknight> vIkSiT, and the livecd had the same ugly fonts?
<m1r> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-config
<NemesisD> hi guys, i have about 600 fonts i need to transfer from windows, is there any way to copy it from command line instead of nautilus? i tried copying with nautilus but it doesn't show them there after copying
<xtknight> vIkSiT, i'd go as far as to say you have a corrupted d/l, but somehow i really doubt it.  i'd say a video driver problem is still a possibility
<Pelo> m1r, install it using synaptic
<SickOfWindows> Tom47: and because "Check CD Contents" did not work, i did continue with the installation
<m1r> ty pelo
<prosper0000> test
<tele> pelo: i had some playarounds with debian-woody before, but not much success at all - feisty just works - only my isight-cam on macbook doesn't work ...
<dmatysiak> NemesisD, how about from a shell?
<prosper0000> God I love linux irc channels. It's like a soothing wave geekiness to calm my soul.
* usser laughs hard
<NemesisD> dmatysiak, thats fine with me
<xtknight> the novelty goes away ;P
<m1r> pelo: synaptic dont find it
<Pelo> tele,  yeah  webcams seem to be problematic,  check in theforum maybe someone posted a solution
<Pelo> m1r,  just do a search for  nfts and see what packages come up
<vIkSiT> http://rafb.net/paste/lcnvhk31.html
<vIkSiT> crdlb..
<vIkSiT> woops
<m1r> all but that one
<dmatysiak> NemesisD, if you want to copy a directory possibly containing subdirectories, run something like: cp -R <from> <to>
<vIkSiT> crdlb, http://rafb.net/p/Icnvhk31.html
<xSUSHix> Anyone tried installing Mac OSX Tiger Intel on a separate partition and keeping the ubuntu partition in tact ?
<NemesisD> dmatysiak, yes i know how to use cp, but you cant exactly cp to fonts:/// in shell
<dmatysiak> NemesisD, where <from> is substituted with the directory you are copying from, and <to> the directory where you want it all
<m1r> ntfsprogs ?
<Pelo> m1r,  make sure all the repos are enabled,  then hit reload
<vIkSiT> crdlb, it does give some errors for dinging a font path element..
<vIkSiT> xtknight, .
<tele> pelo: yep - i will go offline for today - thank you for spending time on me :-)
<grn> can someone help me to remove grub from MBR and replace with lilo...I already install lilo package
<yoda2031> is there a dir switch similar to DOS' "/p"?
<Pelo> tele,  g'night
<tin_nqn> hi people, A friend of mine is trying Ubuntu for first time, and had a problem booting in live-cd
<dmatysiak> NemesisD, hmmi thought you were copying from the actual directory they are stored in.
<tele> pelo: dito
<Pelo> m1r,  I see it , it' s in the universe repos
<tin_nqn> the problem is the same this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84964
* usser why dont apple release macos for intel pcs
<vIkSiT> argh, i've gotta get out of here. bbiab
<tin_nqn> "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)"
<barbarella_me> NemesisD:is it a share, on an other computer?
<NemesisD> dmatysiak, i'd like to know what dir they are stored in
<dmatysiak> NemesisD, I don't use nautilus much, so i'm not sure what font:/// maps to
<rak> hey, is anyone familiar with the Full Screen script for Amarok??  if not does anyone know of any resources with support for it?
<xSUSHix> yoda2031 - ls |more     or less
<NemesisD> barbarella_me, i have the files stored locally
<yoda2031> xSUSHix, ty <3
<tkooda> sorry, was afk.  so some people (crdlb?) aren't recomending I upgrade my laptop from edgy to fiesty around now?
<Pelo> usser,  because it would kill the mac sales
<xSUSHix> yoda2031 thats a pipe - not an L
<dmatysiak> NemesisD, try /usr/share/fonts
<crdlb> tkooda: you already installed edgy?
<barbarella_me> NemesisD:where ? /???
<tin_nqn> Can I edit the booting parameters directly in live cd mode?
<tkooda> crdlb, edgy came pre-installed on my system76 laptop
<usser> Pelo: who cares about this crippled comp anyway, they'd get more money selling the os
<xSUSHix> usser - there is an easy crack to make it work for intel pc's   works great on my desktop
<yoda2031> xSUSHix, yeah, I got that :P my font isn't ambiguous :)
<NemesisD> barbarella_me, i have the fonts i copied from my windows box in /home/samba/fonts
<crdlb> tkooda: well that's kind of a unique situation, does system76 support feisty on it?
<usser> xSUSHix: url??
<tkooda> crdlb, presuming it does.. would you discourage upgrading?
<crdlb> tkooda: feisty is much better than edgy imho
<Pelo> crdlb,  sys 76 are dapper ready i donT' see why they wouldnT' support feisty
<xSUSHix> usser : google MacOSX tiger on intel
<crdlb> and upgrading is usually fine
<dmatysiak> NemesisBLK, you can also install fonts in your home directory under .fonts/
<xSUSHix> usser : i got it on a t*rrent with the crack pre-installed - comes as a bootable ISO cd
<bimberi> tin_nqn: yes you can.  I think you can hit F6 at the boot menu (might be something else though)
<xSUSHix> of course i own macosx
<tkooda> crdlb, I thought you were recomending against upgrading to fiesty a few minutes ago?
<dmatysiak> oops, NemesisD , read up
<dmatysiak> NemesisD, you can also install fonts in your home directory under .fonts/
<datrigg> is there a backup utility that anyone can recommend?
<bimberi> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<NemesisD> dmatysiak, ah-ha!
<crdlb> tkooda: I said that installing edgy and upgrading it to feisty is worse than installing feisty fresh
<crdlb> if you have edgy installed
<tkooda> aah
<NemesisD> thats where they went to
<SickOfWindows> Flannel, Tom47. "Check cd for defects" was my hurdle last time i tried installing ubuntu, and I gave up. please see the first 3 posters on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439760&highlight=check+cd+for+defects for my problem
<crdlb> then upgrading is reasonable
<radioaktivstorm> hello, is there a way i can improve the font rendering on my laptop lcd? its a bit hard to read.
<usser> xSUSHix: sweet
<xSUSHix> by crack i dont mean copy protection crack - i meant 'intel mod'
<datrigg> radioak you need to change the resolution on your monitor
<tin_nqn> bimberi: thanks
<usser> xSUSHix: i own a mac too... khm.... yea i do =)
<datrigg> er lcd
<madman91> where can i go to setup my dual-monitor xinerama?
<madman91> or can i iask in here?
<dmatysiak> NemesisD, not if you didn't put them there somehow :). system wide fonts should be in /usr/share/fonts. once you add fonts say to .fonts/, run fc-cache
<xSUSHix> redioktivstorm - try sysem->preferences->font   there are some good options there i used to sharpen the font
<Pelo> radioaktivstorm,   change then setting in  menu > system > prefs > fonts,  and   hit the restricted driver menu in  admin,  see if there is a better driver for your video card
<bimberi> tin_nqn: np :)
<jere> madman91: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<madman91> jere: i think thats the one i tried
<SickOfWindows> Tom47, Flannel, you folks there? 8-)
<tkooda> system76 appears to support feisty now, so I think I might upgrade from edgy
<radioaktivstorm> pelo: i am running the nvidia driver
<Pelo> radioaktivstorm,  make sure it is enabled, same place
<tkooda> is composite (?) the default in feisty?  (compiz)
<xSUSHix> pelo - restricted driver menu ? is that feisty only?
<Pelo> radioaktivstorm,  and the underpining thing in the font menu
<crdlb> tkooda: compiz is not enabled by default
<jere> madman: are you sure you set up xorg.conf ok?
<Pelo> xSUSHix,  yes it'S new to fiesty,
<radioaktivstorm> xSUSHix: mainly the problem im running into is that the subpixel leaves color artifacts around the text that make it hard for me to read.
<Mr_Sonoma> any ideas on a work around or another program for dvd picture slideshows, i've tried dvd-slideshow but when i try to run it, it says i need mjpegtools. i try to install mjpegtools with adept and get a broken package warning.
<crdlb> the Xcomposite extension is though
<NemesisD> gimp makes no sense to me
<Mr_Sonoma> looking for another suggestion or an idea on a work around?
<Pelo> xSUSHix,  in   admin or prfs  I never remember which,  I dont, use it myself
<dmatysiak> btw, anyone aware of any developments on the NVIDIA front? not only is the 2d performance (i.e. moving windows around) awful, but using stuff like esp. firefox and sometimes switching desktops a lot causes complete system lock up.
<xSUSHix> radioaktivstorm then yes i suggest u use a different driver
<yoda2031> still struggling with quadrophonic sound... who was helping me earlier?
<radioaktivstorm> hmm
<Pelo> xSUSHix,  a few laptop ppl with blurry font have used it and it cleared things up after X restart
<m1r> my sources.list is mess :/
<sparr> so, since feisty has released, i need to update my sources to refer to Gwhatever if i want new versions of packages?
* sparr misses debian incoming
<Pelo> m1r,  you realy shouldn't edit it manualy unless you know what you are doing,  try restoring the backup,
<m1r> kk
<stephen_> Wow, I've never seen so many people in a chatroom in my life.
* Pelo doesnT' get why ppl mess with their sources.list ,  3rd party repos can be added with a gui and everthing stays nice an neat
<xSUSHix> usser : found it - http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Installation_Guides - has a guide on triple booting windows/ubuntu/macosx on an x86
<Pelo> stephen_,  you need to get out less
<stephen_> HAHA
* radioaktivstorm discovers antialiasing tweaks in the nvidia config thing
<junglist313> so has anyone tried studio yet?
<stephen_> Well, I am trying to install Ubuntu, but I get craploads of errors after the bootup screen :(
<zerokill88> HEEELP please!!! i cant figure out why oh why when i try to rip a dvd to an .iso onto my computer.it says i need 95 mib more.wich doesnt make sence becuase my whole 160gig partition is all for ubuntu???helpp pleasee???
* Pelo curses at radioaktivstorm  for having discoverded the antialaiasing tweaks,  he thought it was hidden better 
<xSUSHix> junglist313 : #ubuntustudio
<Pelo> zerokill88,   you probably need more diskspace for temporary files
<junglist313> oh they have a seperate channel? thanks!
<zerokill88> Pelo, how could i do that my friend?
<xSUSHix> zerokil88 : u got swap space?   what program are you using to rip the dvd?  dd?
<zerokill88> xSUSHix, im trying to use Brasero wich gives me that error.then i tried dvdshrink wich i think is giving the same error
<Pelo> zerokill88,  free some room , move  95 meg of stuff to a different partiton or to a cd
<radioaktivstorm> pelo, i would love an open source solution for this...
<appkev> w00t! ubuntu rocks!!
<est> Hello, I want to build a apt source server. How much disk space will it take ?
<Pelo> radioaktivstorm,  I can'T help , sometimes you have to bite the bullet
<zerokill88> Pelo, i dont understand.i partitioned all the free space to this partition.and it says even i have 135 g free space
<xSUSHix> appkev yes it does - do you have a question?
<pheaver> how do I set an interface in /etc/network/interfaces to use a specific dns server?
<appkev> GO UBUNTU FEISTY!!!
<appkev> no, just saying that
<xSUSHix> !dns | pheaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<appkev> i'll be off.
<danny3793> can someone please tell me how to edit my xconfig file?
<neztiti> http://www.dm3t.com/uploads/0b25abc7b6.jpg
<strabes> danny3793: you mean xorg.conf?
<neztiti>  
<xSUSHix> danny3793 its located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<danny3793> strabes: yes
<Pelo> zerokill88,  well what you want to do obviously needs a lot of diskspace to work ,  what app are you using to do the ripping ?
<AaronCN> 
<AaronCN> oops. :)
<neztiti> any help?
<danny3793> i know where it is located, it wont let me edit the file itself
<strabes> danny3793: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pheaver> xSUSHix ?
<danny3793> i cant open terminal for some reason, its just a blank white box
<zerokill88> Pelo Brasero. um isnt 135 g free space enoupgh disk space???
<danny3793> i installed Beryl, and now im having problems after i just restarted
<stephen_> I am trying to make my bootable ISO CD, but I am getting errors. What's a good program with which to burn the image file? Anybody have a suggestion? I tried Nero, PowerISO and InfraRecorder. Is my DVD burner crap or something? :(
<Pelo> neztiti,  sudo apt-get install libxine1
<strabes> danny3793: it's a file with restricted access. check this page for more info: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/permissions
<radioaktivstorm> pelo,  hey thanks for your help. maybe this will work. Reading oddly chunky text kinda hurts :(
<Pelo> zerokill88,  one would think so ,  try to pick smaller resolutions or framerate or whatever
<xSUSHix> danny3793 - alt-f1 then type gnome-terminal
<Pelo> radioaktivstorm,  I feel your pain,   I started doing CAD  in 800x600
<neztiti> Pelo : libxine1 is already the newest version.
<shawn34> Anyone know of a good gamepad controller that work well with ubuntu?
<dmatysiak> SO, this channel seems to be targeted mostly towards people very new to linux/ubuntu. is there one where people are more aware of some more critical issues (namely, what is currently wrong with ubuntu, or, what isn't solved by de rigeur/standard configuration)?
<danny3793> xSUSHix: i cannot open gnome-terminal, its a blank white window
<Pelo> neztiti, look in synaptic and try installing libxine1-dev , or something like that
<zerokill88> Pelo it just dont make sence.i should jsut be able to duplicate it,making it into an iso.something isnt right here.how could i give space to a certain directory?
<strabes> shawn34: xbox 360 controllers?
<xSUSHix> shawn34 - gravis gamepad pro!   =]      its legacy but i love it
<shawn34> strabes, do they?
<strabes> shawn34: they should...
<neztiti> pelo ok i will try
<shawn34> huh
<strabes> shawn34: you can map the buttons for anything
<xSUSHix> danny3793 - right click - edit profile - change settings ?
<strabes> danny3793: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/terminal
<danny3793> xSUSHix: what do you mean
<Pelo> dmatysiak,  the level of problems in this channel varie a lot , some of the helpers are better at the 1337 stuff,  ask your question and hope for an answer , or check in the forum
<m1r> pelo ; ntfstools ?
<cookie> Hello?
<xSUSHix> danny3793 can you right click on the terminal ?   do you get a menu?   click edit profile and you may be able to change the font to black
<danny3793> strabes: im having a problem actually using the terminal
<m0u5e> does gnome come with a network manager (bandwidth manager)like KDE does?
<cookie> Hey guys, I've got a question
<Pelo> zerokill88,  understand taht you are doing more then one operation here,  first you are ripping the dvd then you are converting it to a .iso , and it's probably encrypted as well so that's even more resoruces that are needed
<xSUSHix> m0u5e yes
<Pelo> m1r,  try it
<strabes> danny3793: what is your problem using the terminal?
<danny3793> xSUSHix: i installed Beryl, and now that its running i have no window title bars, so i cannot edit the config file to fix this
<cookie> I am having problems mounting my USB media in Ubuntu 7.04
<strabes> danny3793: then disable beryl temporarily
<xSUSHix> danny3793 - ATI video card ?
<danny3793> strabes: how?, xSUSHix: no, nvidia
<cookie> ATI cards don't work with Beryl
<zerokill88> Pelo yes i didnt think about it that way.i mean if i could do it on a 40 gig hd on windows.i would think it would be a peice of cake here
<cookie> I found this out
<Pelo> cookie,  usb drives should mount automaticaly to the desktop , what isses are yougetting excatly ?
<xSUSHix> cookie : i had to install XGL to get it working
<strabes> cookie: only ones that must use fglrx, like mine :(
<stephen_> Does it matter if I use i386 or 64bit for my AMD Athlon 64? I can use the 386 still right?
<shawn34> strabes, anything special i need to get it working? or plug in and reboot?
<m1r> pelo, nothing happened
<cookie> Well, everytime I go to mount it, it says I did an unclean eject last time
<phy3> i386 will work
<Flannel> shawn34: correct, you can.
<Pelo> zerokill88,  maybe you need a different prog to use , or try askign in there channels
<cookie> and that I need to boot into Windows then safely remove it
<danny3793> stephen: no it doesnt, im on a x86 OS with a 64bit AMD
<Pelo> m1r,  let me see if I can get you a drirect dl link
<cookie> But it still doesn't work after that
<strabes> shawn34: i don't even think you need to reboot.
<m1r> pelo ty
<zerokill88> Pelo ya i have to try some others.i tried dvdshrink but that didnt work either thanks
<cookie> Any ideas on what I could try?
<stephen_> Also, must a bootable ISO be on a CD, or can it also be on  DVD?
<Pelo> m1r, Homepage : http://givre.cabspace.com/ntfs-config
<datrigg> ok...I have external drives that have been formatted ntfs and I want to remount them efs3 how do I format them when I don't have permissions?
<xSUSHix> m0u5e - network-admin    it doesnt have a lot of control and no you cant control bandwith
<m1r> i have about 20gb i need to save
<danny3793> stephen: i believe it can be on both
<kairos> hello
<James_Blake> If i've got a question about dual booting, and am Using grub, would I get stoned to death for asking it here, as that channel is extra, well done Idle.
<cookie> Anyone got an idea about my drives?
<dmatysiak> Pelo, yeah, have done that, unfortunately i don't get a feeling for what is being done about this nvidia issue. but i'll keep trying.. :/
<m1r> pelo ,that aint working :)
<cookie> They are NTFS
<Pelo> zerokill88,  when you have an issue with a specific app, it's a good idea to check their website for a forum or a irc channel;
<Flannel> James_Blake: this is the channel
<m0u5e> does anyone know any apps that can control bandwidth that integrate well into ubuntu?
<danny3793> how do i temp. turn off beryl??
<crdlb> danny3793: do you have the jewel icon in your notification area?
<kairos> hello
<cookie> danny3793, if you installed the configuration utility for Beryl, tehre should be a gem in your task tray.  Right click it, then switch window managers
<strabes> kairos: do you have a question?
<danny3793> crdlb: no i dont, only GAIM and networking monitor
<m1r> The requested URL /cabspace/ntfs-config was not found on this server.
<James_Blake> Ah, well, i just got linux about an hour ago from a friend. Reformatted my machine completely, and did a clean isntall of XP, then ubuntu. When i go to boot XP, i get error 17 on stage 1.5.
<m1r> :(
<crdlb> danny3793: how are you starting beryl then?
<crdlb> are you using beryl-manager?
<kpaolo> hi folks!
<DanaG> How do I get arrow keys to work over SSH?
<Pelo> m1r,  yeah I just checked there are having server issues,  hold on let me try something else
<danny3793> crdlb: i guess it auto started when i booted up, no i didnt install beryl manager
<m1r> ty
<crdlb> danny3793: that's the problem
<DanaG> Right now they just beep.
<crdlb> you're not supposed to run beryl directly
<cookie> Its not installed by default, unless you got something un-official
<kpaolo> sorry..anyone can tell me how can i get the font of may main menu bold??
<cookie> Font of main menu?
<cookie> What menu?
<kpaolo> yep
<cookie> You mean the title bars for your programs?
<kpaolo> the men on the main panel..beside the ubuntu logo
<blackjackel> Hello, I just installed ubuntu and I'm now attempting to run warcraft 3 streight from my NTFS partition using WINE
<kpaolo> yes it is
<cookie> blackjackel, give up now and get Cedega
<danny3793> crdlb: how do i get the manager then? i went to this thread: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=4781, and did what it said
<cookie> Wine blows monkey nuts
<yoda2031> in jackd's output, what does  XRUN callback (47 skipped). mean?
<ubuntubeginz> how can i write my files to windows partition... it seems like i have no permission
<Pelo> m1r,   try this put your ubuntu cd in the drive , in synaptic , relaod  and see if ntfs-config comes up in the list
<crdlb> danny3793: install it
<blackjackel> Apparently, I could only do this through terminal, but I don't know how to access my NTFS drives through terminal, I found that they are located in media but I dont know how to CD into them
<James_Blake> Cedega good running WoW?
<crdlb> !info beryl-manager | danny3793
<ubotu> danny3793: beryl-manager: Tray application launcher tool - Beryl Project. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 62 kB, installed size 596 kB
<blackjackel> I looked up a few forum posts and people are running Warcraft 3 just fine on wine
<cookie> ubuntubeginz, go into the Add-remove section under applications and download the NTFS configuration utility
<kpaolo> can't get the fonts bold?? :)
<danny3793> crdlb: how?? i went to the thread(above) of which installed beryl-setup, it only installed beryl and no manager
<cookie> This will allows you to set-up Ubuntu to Read and write to NTFS
<cookie> That solve your problem?
<AaronCN> is there any ubuntu-program channel?  Thanks :)
<m1r> pelo, network PC, no cd rom but one on laptop that is broken from upgrade to feisty , and i need data saved b4 reinstall
<m1r> total mess tonight :/
<blackjackel> blackjackel@ubuntu:/media$ dir
<blackjackel> extra  f:\ Programs  host  j:\ storage\ 2  OPSYSTEM
<shawn34> strabes, i plugged it in, device was detected. installed jstest like cedega said but i don't know how to use it. how do i find out the device name?
<AaronCN> or just linux-program channel.
<crdlb> danny3793: #ubuntu-effects
<blackjackel> I cannot seem to get inside f:\
<cookie> ubuntubeginz, did I solve your problem?
<genii> network pc, no cd = candidate for netboot install
<crdlb> I'll help there
<Pelo> m1r,  holdon , I am getting the files I will dcc them to you
<m1r> ty m8
<ubuntubeginz> cookie: i am looking for the NTFS configuration now...
<cookie> alright
<cookie> Just install it
<SickOfWindows> is it a bad idea to get ubuntu 7.04 on my computer by first installing 6.10?
<cookie> It should let you enable read/write for both external and internal drives
<kpaolo> is there any gconf entry for the font of the main menu?
<James_Blake> Alright, i just reformatted my machine completely, and did a clean isntall of XP, then ubuntu. When i go to boot XP, i get error 17 on stage 1.5. I have to set my HDa in my bios to run in CHL mode to boot anything, on large, LGA, or auto, it's an error 18. As it is though, i can boot ubuntu, just not XP.
<SickOfWindows> what difference would there be between a) upgrading to 7.10 from 6.04 and b) installing 7.10 directly
<DanaG> IS there any way to fix ssh?
<SlicerDicer-> anybody here built mythtv SVN lately?
<ubuntubeginz> cookie: if i don have it in Add/Remove section..where shld i go and download it...
<cookie> Search NTFS under all
<cookie> Its in there
<SickOfWindows> sorry, when i wrote 7.10, i meant 7.04
<cookie> It's the only thing that comes up
<cookie> Its called NTFS Configuration Tool
<cookie> I just searched it to double check
<cookie> You're running Ubuntu 7.04, right?
<m1r> damn this transition :D
<cookie> Did you find it?
<m1r> cost me whole night of work , still no succses
<IndyGunFreak> m1r: if it weren't hard, it woudln't be worth it.
<m1r> true :)
<Chili> Hmm, I can't seem to get any flash videos to work correctly...youtube will load it for about four seconds, then stop, then freeze, any ideas?
<m0u5e> does anyone else know what drivers to install for the sigmatel ac9750 sound card?
<cookie> lol, I like easy
<cookie> lol
<SickOfWindows> is there an istallation guide for the alternate cd?
<IndyGunFreak> m1r: and its not hard, its just not Windows, so it seems hard, once you get the hang of it, its simple.
<m0u5e> for some reason my ALSA sounds crackly
<ubuntubeginz> cookie: yeah got it... must change the *Show: All available applications* ... thanks dude
<m0u5e> OSS is the same, and in fact worse..
<James_Blake> Haha, Man...i'll take easy or hard, as long as i've got some stuff to play with.
<Brouken> hi there, i'm wondering if there is any way to go over 85hz. i have ati and i'm using the newest fglrx drivers
<IndyGunFreak> SickOfWindows: its pretty easy to do w/o some sort of guide
<cookie> np
<cookie> Have a good day ubuntubeginz
<cookie> Come back again
<judah> shalom everyone!  I just installed fiesty and I was trying to copy an xmms skin to the usr/share/ directory and it won't let me cause I don't have "access" to that directory.  How do I log in as sudo in the x to copy the file over?
<cookie> if you need anything else
<m1r> indygunfreak, it was not problem till today when i decided to upgrade to feisty , but laptop i upgraded was for work, in about 2h i need it ready :P
<jere> blake, did you partition yr disk?
<SickOfWindows> IndyGunFreak: ok. will it ask about partiononing? I have no idea about that.
<Pelo> m1r,  you'll need to accept the file
<James_Blake> Jere, yeah.
<m1r> ok
<jere> k
<IndyGunFreak> m1r: i see, thats why clean installs are easier.
<judah> I just wanna drag and drop the file over to the correct directory..
<ubuntubeginz> cookie: i think i will here the whole day... :D ...this channel is simply awesome...
<m1r> pelo, where ?
<cookie> lol, I know
<m1r> indygunfreak ; i trusted ubuntu :P
<cookie> I need help myself, though
<sholsinger> SickOfWindows: are you attempting dual boot?
<cookie> And I can't get it
<datrigg> Judah: Shalom Chaverim
<SickOfWindows> sholsinger: no, sir
<IndyGunFreak> m1r: i never do upgrades, always back up and clean install.
<SickOfWindows> sholsinger: i want to rid myself of windows
<cookie> Anyone got an idea on how I can mount my NTFS external Hard drive?
<judah> shalom datrigg..
<sholsinger> SickOfWindows, then the default partitioning should be fine for you.
<cookie> It doesn't automount and says it was un-safely removed from Windows
<Pelo> m1r,  but I have no idea how you would install it
<SickOfWindows> sholsinger: ok
<IndyGunFreak> SickOfWindows: yes it will ask about partitions,
<sholsinger> SickOfWindows, Allow the installer to use the entire disk.
<SickOfWindows> thank you
<James_Blake> I've got an 80 gig hard drive, 30 for Ubuntu, and 50 for XP.
<m1r> pelo, ouch :)
<cookie> And that I need to boot into windows with it and safely remove it, but I did that and it still does nothing
<imbecile> !ntfs-3g > cookie
<SickOfWindows> sholsinger: ok. thank you.
<cookie> and I even tried restarting with it in
<sholsinger> SickOfWindows, yw
<IndyGunFreak> SickOfWindows: if you let Ubuntu take over the entire disk, you'll lose your windows install
<imbecile> !ntfs-3g < cookie
<cookie> yes imbecile?
<cookie> I have the NTFS configuration Utility installed
<Akuma_> i have a symlink to a bin file, but that file looks into its current dir for another one so it fails when executed from the symlink. is there a way to fix that?
<cookie> Doesn't that incluse ntfs-3g
<cookie> ?
<m1r> pelo, this file wont work :(
<m1r> cookie, where did u dl it ?
<imbecile> cookie:  use ntfs-3g
<Pelo> m1r,  I dont think you just meant to click on it,  try moving it to  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
<Brouken> is there a way to force 100hz to 800x600, 1024x768 etc in newest fglrx drivers ?
<cookie> I used the Add-Remove section under Applications
<Pelo> m1r,  then then sudo apt-get install it
<judah> datrigg: do you know how to sudo in x to copy files to restricted directorys?
<cookie> I just checked, and its installed
<m1r> pelo i try, tnx
<cookie> I just can't get the drive to mount
<m1r> lol :)
<imbecile> im not sure what u r looking 4 cuz im gaming
<cookie> It says this:
<kpaolo> i have some problems with gconf..
<imbecile> cookie:  r u using feisty?
<Pelo> kpaolo, don't make us guess
<kpaolo> :)
<cookie> $LogGile indicated unclean shutdown (0,1) Failed to mount '/dev/sda2'; operation not support Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean
<kpaolo> i'd like to get the font of my menu bold
<kpaolo> but i can't...
<cookie> Yes, I'm using Feisty Fawn
<blackjackel> would someone please help me access my NTFS paritions, I see them in the GUI, I simply don't know how to get to them inside terminal
<ubuntubeginz> cookie: cant u add the point in /etc/fstab..... just my thots.. not sure though
<b1ackBart> I'm considering installing the Kubuntu desktop so I can use programs like Krusader & Katapult in Gnome. Should work OK. Anybody experienced any negatives with Gnome & KDE installed on Ubuntu?
<m1r> pelo, no luck from there
<cookie> How do I do that?
<cookie> I'm kinda new to Linux
<cookie> I know some commands, but mostly self taught
<yoda2031> blackjackel try going to computer:/// in terminal
<imbecile> cookie:  me too
<kpaolo> Pelo: nothing for me?? :)
<Pelo> m1r,  that was my best guess
<m1r> ty for help m8 :)
<ubuntubeginz> cookie: maybe i will google for u.. gimme a sec
<cookie> I figured out how to hard-wire Flash player so that the 32 bit version works with 64 bit
<rainx> Hello, could someone tell me how to make nano clear the terminal when it quits so that it doesn't leave the cursor in the middle of previous text?
<cookie> :)
<Pelo> m1r,  try googling for  ntfs-congif, maybe you can find a package for it
<cookie> okies
<m1r> rgr
<m1r> tnx pelo
<Pelo> kpaolo,  keep you pants on ,   gconf is not easy
<kpaolo> hehe
<blackjackel> no such file or directory, though I think i see them in /media
<Pelo> m1r,  best of luck
<m0u5e> anyone know what the bandwidth monitor in KDE/Kubuntu is called?
<blackjackel> yoda2031:  though I can't seem to see the files inside them
<kpaolo> if i olny know the right entry for that menu..
<yoda2031> blackjackel are they mounted?
<blackjackel> blackjackel@ubuntu:/media$ dir
<blackjackel> extra  f:\ Programs  host  j:\ storage\ 2  OPSYSTEM
<m1r> i will need it, 2h to go to work and 40 min to dl feisty :/
<blackjackel> Well, They should be since I can browse the files inside of them in the GUI
<m1r> and no cd burner or rom but on broken lappy :/
<blackjackel> yoda2031:  Well, they should be considering i can browse the files inside of them within the GUI
<craigbass1976> Anyone familiar with running Request Tracker on Ubuntu?  I found a guide for setting it up, but that's for postgres, and I wanted to use mysql
<stephen_> Hey, when installing graphically,
<stephen_> New partition size is the Ubuntu or my old windows?
<m1r> damn curiosity killed a cat :)
<judah> can someone please tell me how to execute a sudo command in GNOME in the gui on fiesty?
<yoda2031> do "mount" to see where they are blackjackel
<emet> what does ubuntu use to verify packages?
<emet> SHA-1?
<IndyGunFreak> judah: what sudo command do you need?
<genii> md5
<yoda2031> it -should- tell you
<emet> md5 is basically zero security
<blackjackel> /dev/hdc5 on /media/f: Programs type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<Pelo> kpaolo,   nothign ,  check in the forum
<yoda2031> that'll be it then black
<kpaolo> thanks Pelo..i'm just googling.. ;)
<blackjackel> yoda2031:  yes but I cant seem to browse the files inside of them
<m1r> pelo i found *.deb tnx m8
<yoda2031> did you do a /dir inside them?
<judah> IndyGunFreak: I need to copy a file from my home directory to the usr/share/ directory.  I was trying to use to open file browsers to drag and drop, but it says I don't have access to the directory. Even though I'm using the sudo account..
<yoda2031> and nothing came up?
<cables> What do I need to do in order to use my joystick with Linux games?
<Ohzie> Someone told me that running i386 packages on an amd64 kernel was really simple and just required like two libraries
<IndyGunFreak> judah: if you're using gnome.. open a terminal, and type gksudo nautilus
<Ohzie> Can someone confirm/smash this for me?
<blackjackel> yoda2031: blackjackel@ubuntu:/media$ f:\
<blackjackel> > /dir
<blackjackel> bash: f:/dir: No such file or directory
<yoda2031> not /dir
<yoda2031> just dir
<ubuntubeginz> cookie: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux ....this might help
<blackjackel> I don't understand what the > is
<Brouken> anyone know if there's any way to force 100hz to 800x600, 1024x768 etc with fglrx drivers from ati in feisty fawn  ?
<cookie> ok, I'll take a peek
<Gizmo> Does anyone know what this means I got this error when I booted up the installation cd... /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off failled to set xfermode
<cookie> Give me a sec
<alan_> How can I make Azureus the helper application for torrents downloaded from firefox?  (Ubuntu by default uses Bittorrent)?
<yoda2031> black don't do /dir just do dir
<blackjackel> yoda2031: blackjackel@ubuntu:/media$ f:\
<blackjackel> > dir
<blackjackel> bash: f:dir: command not found
<yoda2031> where did you get the F:\ from?
<Lilacor> alan_: go to your preferences and then select azereus for your .torrent file handler
<Pelo> Gizmo,  do a forum search for your error msg
<blackjackel> yoda2031:  from this: blackjackel@ubuntu:/media$ dir
<blackjackel> extra  f:\ Programs  host  j:\ storage\ 2  OPSYSTEM
<IntelleCT> Hi again, can anyone help me with connecting to the repos using sudo apt-get update?  I can't seem to reach the repos but I have an internet connection on the ubuntu-server.  Please see the following link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20918/
<yoda2031> blackjackel ok, so you can see your stuff
<blackjackel> yoda2031: yes, I can see all drives but I simply can't see what's inside them
<Pelo> IntelleCT,  did you mess with your sources.list file ?
<yoda2031> blackjackel, is it possibly because it's mounted two partitions to one drive?
<cookie> Yeah
<m1r> fu#$ lol, i still cant write :/
<cookie> That's not applicable to what I'm trying to do
<yoda2031> blackjackel, hence the "f:\" and "j:\" in the dir list
<cookie> My drive show up, it just won't mount
<m1r> ntfs-config installed
<IntelleCT> Pelo, yes.  I uncommented all the repos already but still cannot reach it.  You can see the file on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20918/
<cookie> I installed it already
<mister_roboto> IntelleCT: get rid of the "us."   they seem to go down sometimes
<cookie> Should I remove it then re-install it?
<alan_> Thanks - um, I'm looking in Firefox preferences, and Ubutnu system prefered applications, but haven't found it yet.
<Pelo> m1r, you probably have to reboot for the drive to get mounted read write
<cookie> Or will that screw it up
<blackjackel> yoda2031: f:\ and j:\ are two seperate partitions
<IntelleCT> mister_roboto: will try that.
<yoda2031> blackjackel, yes but linux isn't saying so, it thinks they're folders
<cookie> Should I try it?
<cookie> Anyone?
<blackjackel> yoda2031: then how come they are listed as seperate partitions in the GUI? seperate drives?
<Pelo> IntelleCT,  check in forum for help
<elnimr> how can i change the screen resolution
<elnimr> ?
<Ohzie> I'm sure that i386 software packages should run on amd64, but I keep getting the "Incorrect Architecture" message whenever I try to install any i386 package. Can someone give me a clue on this? There are some vague or pretentious "you should know this already" responses on the forums that are about as helpful as a toaster to a fruitfly...I can't really get anywhere with it.
<cookie> elnimr
<IntelleCT> Pelo, thanks...
<Ohzie> Can anyone help me out with this?
<yoda2031> blackjackel, beats me, seems something messed up royally when it mounted, try remounting
<Pelo> g'night folks
<ubuntubeginz> cookie: in this tutorial, did u see this comnand... /dev/hda5 /storage ext3 defaults 0 0 ....to update etc/fstab file
<cookie> Yeah
<Pelo> Ohzie,  did you install the 64 bit version of ubuntu that might be your problem
<mister_roboto> IntelleCT: seriously, try removing "us." first. it's quick and solved that problem forever for me.   the other servers are always up
<blackjackel> yoda2031: thing is, I never did this.... I just installed ubuntu and it came like this...
<Pelo> again , good night
<blackjackel> yoda2031: hence I wouldn't know how to remount
<alan_> Lilacor - Thanks, but I haven't found the location in preferences - I checked Firefox prefs, and Ubuntu prefered applications
<Ohzie> Pelo:  Yes. I did. Someone told me that I could still run i386 programs. That's why I installed it.
<IntelleCT> mister_roboto: going to try that now.
<cookie> But mine is sda1
<cookie> That's my drive
<cookie> Its an external hard drive
<yoda2031> blackjackel,  neither would I, sorry :( is it an NTFS partition did you say?
<albert> umm anybody knows about DSCapture?
<cookie> over USB
<Ohzie> And now pelo is gone.
<Ohzie> =[
<ubuntubeginz> cookie: AFAIK, that line mounts the harddisk... yeah change the hda5..to ur approapriate one..
<blackjackel> yoda2031: yes, an NTFS partition
<judah> IndyGunFreak: thanks that worked.  But it was very slow. It looked liked in the terminal it was trying to make a "secure" connection?  is that right?
<wastrel> Ubunto
<IndyGunFreak> judah: yeah, but it shoudln't have been slow.
<yoda2031> blackjackel,  hmm
<Brouken> anyone know if there's any way to force 100hz to 800x600, 1024x768 etc with fglrx drivers from ati in feisty fawn  ?
<blackjackel> yoda2031: hmm, wine file browser (another gui) seems to browse through the drives just fine
<Chris> blackjack..
<judah> IndyGunFreak: it is an older computer amdk400 or 450 with 300 megs of ram, would that make a difference?
<m1r> root@ltspserver:~# ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<m1r> Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sdb1.
<IndyGunFreak> judah: probably.., are you running gnome?
<Chris> the problem is that bash doesn't like your \ in your filename much.. this is because \'s need to be escaped or enclosed in quotes otherwise they're treated specially.
<yoda2031> blackjackel, it's emulating windows if it's related to wine, have you got permissions on the files now?
<wastrel> i dislike \'s in general
<craigbass1976> Oh ka-ka.  I just isntalled postfix and clicked the wrong thing at theblue screen (Supposed to do internet site, and did nothing)  Hw do I go back to that screen?
<alan_> How can I make Azureus the helper application for torrents downloaded from firefox?  (Ubuntu by default uses Bittorrent)?
<judah> IndyGunFreak: yeah.. day to day stuff in the gui isn't really that slow though, just when I tried to sudo nautilus thing..
<wastrel> craigbass1976:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<blackjackel> yoda2031: I'm not sure, I don't believe so
<craigbass1976> wastrel, paht.  Thanks
<craigbass1976> phat I ean
<m1ce> my fans run all the time and i think it is because feisty is not able to get temperature info from my laptop.  any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> judah: ok.. just remember though, sudo orks, but when you run nautilus like that, you want to gksudo, not sudo.
<craigbass1976> mean
<elnimr> how can i change the screen resolution
<craigbass1976> what the hell is wrong with my fingers tonight?
<elnimr> ?
<judah> IndyGunFreak: ok, thanks alot of the help. what does the "gk" signify?
<datrigg> elnimr: to ctrl+alt+ plus symbol
<IndyGunFreak> judah: its just a security issue of using sudo, instead of gksudo, with graphical programs... like nautilus
<Jack_Smirnoff> I need to reinstall XP... I have a dual boot setup...  I plan on using the Super Grub Boot CD...  Is there anything I should check or make note of BEFORE I reinstall XP.  Like which partition is swap and which one has Ubuntu...
<MikeDK> ?question just got a brand new laptop named HP pavilion can't get the GDM greeter up, and it say unde feisty livecd boot : failed to allocate mem???
<judah> IndyGunFreak: ok.. thanks again man..
<IndyGunFreak> judah: if you're staying in CLI, sudo is fine, but if the command is going to open a graphical program and give you root access, use gksudo.
<IndyGunFreak> no problem
<Akuma_> elnimr: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<yoda2031> nothing plays in jack -_-
<yoda2031> why does nothing play using jackd?
<nomin> Jack_Smirnoff: make sure you back up all your data in case something goes wrong.
<Jack_Smirnoff> Nothing in Ubuntu I can do without..
<Jack_Smirnoff> I have everything on a shared partition
<Brouken> anyone know if there's any way to force 100hz to 800x600, 1024x768 etc with fglrx drivers from ati in feisty fawn  ?
<judah> IndyGunFreak: ok, sometimes I just use the gui cause it's easier, other times I use the cli and knew how to use sudo in that enviroment, I just couldn't figure out the Graphical "sudo" thing..
<alan_> How can I make Azureus the helper application for torrents downloaded from firefox?  (Ubuntu by default uses Bittorrent)?
<nomin> Jack_Smirnoff: windows might erase your linux bootloader so you might need to use a live cd to chroot into you linux installation to reinstall the bootloader.
<MikeDK> anyone  who can help me with my problem with HP pavilion dv9232eu
<Amsterdam> Hey whats the command to login as root in the console, and i dont want to hear that that's not safe
<IndyGunFreak> judah: yeah, once you get the hang of it, its easy.. but that PC, if you start to notice serious speed problems, etc, might be a little better suited to Xubuntu..
<elnimr> Akuma_: i have a 17 inch monitor i should be able to get better than 1076x800 resolution
<Jack_Smirnoff> That is why I was going to use the SGR cd..
<wastrel> Amsterdam:  sudo -i
<Jack_Smirnoff> I am sure it with change the mbr
<Amsterdam> thanks wastrel!!
<yoda2031> man, I could've used gksudo about 5 hours ago
<blackjackel> yoda2031:  what do you recommend for mounting .iso and other image files on a virtual drive?
<mister_roboto> Amsterdam: you can't actually "log in" as root unless you set a password on the root user
<alan_> How can I make Azureus the helper application for torrents downloaded from firefox?  (Ubuntu by default uses Bittorrent)?  I can't find it in Firefox preferences nor System Preferred Applications
<Jack_Smirnoff> and setting root user is not advised
<josenj> Hi all.... what I can use to run Quicktime movies under Firefox?
<Amsterdam> wastrel, if i setup ssh, is there a way to bring up a GUI if i have already ssh in with putty from a remote xp box?
<yoda2031> blackjackel, good question... I don't have the answer, sorry... in windows I'd use nero or the windows image burning kit
<judah> IndyGunFreak: yeah, this is just kinda of a testbed computer to check out fiesty.  I've used suse for years, so ubuntu does some things differently that is throwing me off a little..
<blackjackel> Hmm alright
<blackjackel> Does anyone out there know a good program for mounting ISO images in linux?
<IndyGunFreak> judah: oh i see, so you're not a complete newbie, just new to ubuntu
<|rt|> blackjackel: mount
<EADG> blackjackel: kiso
<elnimr> just do a mount -iso 9660 or something like that
<wastrel> Amsterdam:  no idea.  i don't use windows much.
<shawn34> can anyone help me get my 360 controller working with ubuntu, i can see the device in the device manager
<nomin> Jack_Smirnoff: if all you're doing is reinstalling windows then all you'll probably need to worry about is data on the windows partition getting erased and the boot loader.  If you're planning on changing your partitioning scheme things would get more complex.
<Amsterdam> wastrel do u use vnc ever?
<judah> IndyGunFreak: yeah.. ;)
<wastrel> no
<MikeDK> hey anyone, got an HP pavilion named dv9232eu that has problems with install of feisty?????
<lethu> josenj, mozilla-mplayer
<shawn34> blackjackel, sudo mount -t iso9660 /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom -o loop
<Lilacor> blackjackel: it's built-in...
<alan_> How can I make Azureus the helper application for torrents downloaded from firefox?  (Ubuntu by default uses Bittorrent)?  I can't find it in Firefox preferences nor System Preferred Applications
<judah> IndyGunFreak: gotta run, but thanks again mate!
<blackjackel> shawn34:  thanks, but I'm having problems accessing my NTFS partitions in terminal, so I gotta get past that problem now :/
<IndyGunFreak> judah: np, take care
<Ohzie> Can anyone give me an idea of what I need to do in order to run i386 packages on an amd64 distro?
<Gizmo> I have a hp pavilion and I can't install
<shawn34> can anyone help me get my 360 controller working with ubuntu, i can see the device in the device manager
<danny3793> crdlb, are you still here?
<Jack_Smirnoff> nomin..  nuthing on the XP partition I need to woory about... I keep everything on other partitions and drives...  How about a quick refresh on what to use in UB to see my HD0 SD0 etc so I can point grub to the right partition.
<m1r> help please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20926/
<Tmob> anyone here knows much about WPA and ubuntu? I'm unable to get it working consistently (works sometimes) and would like to see if someone can help me with it please..
<nomin> Jack_Smirnoff: sudo fdisk -l
<Jack_Smirnoff> thanks
<MikeDK> Ohzie think its just install linux32
<evilxhwnd> Ohzie, you can force install it using dpkg
<nomin> Jack_Smirnoff: make sure windows doesn't try to format your linux partitions.
<Lilacor> m1r: what happens when you mount that volume under win32?
<josenj> Thanks lethu, but I'm getting "No picture" when hit a site that has QuickTime
<Jack_Smirnoff> nomin is that dash EYE or Ell
<nomin> l and in lamb
<m1r> lilacor, no win pc here
<wastrel> !chroot  | Ohzie
<josenj> Any other idea lethu?
<ubotu> Ohzie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Lilacor> m1r: do you have a friend that has a win32 box?
<m1r> and on work is just fine on eject usb option
<m1r> yes on work
<Jack_Smirnoff> thanks... I am comfortable that I will not overwrite my partition table..
<Lilacor> m1r: use the win32 box to validate your ntfs volume
<lethu> josenj, are you sure firefox actually uses the mplayer plugin? usually it uses totem's plugin by default
<nomin> Jack_Smirnoff: the "l" stands for "list" because you want to list your partitions
<shawn34> can anyone help me get my 360 controller working with ubuntu, i can see the device in the device manager
<Lilacor> m1r: chkdsk /f once...reboot and chkdsk /f again
<josenj> lethu, how can I check?
<Lilacor> m1r: then mount your ntfs volume
<m1r> ty, but that not an option :/
<RdKil> I'm trying to set up a dual monitor on my laptop. I have ubuntu Feisty, and an ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 card.  any suggetsions on how to do it the easiest?
<alan_> How can I make Azureus the helper application for torrents downloaded from firefox?  (Ubuntu by default uses Bittorrent)?  I can't find it in Firefox preferences nor System Preferred Applications
<m1r> i unmounted it on XP other day
<m1r> all working fine till i instaled ntfs-3g
<nomin> Jack_Smirnoff: when I reinstalled windows I disabled the bootloader first.  I'm using a different distro with my bootloader though and I don't think you can disable the bootloader with ubuntu.
<lethu> josenj, see if the quicktime video area looks like mplayer or totem
<m1r> i cant get it to write to it
<Jack_Smirnoff> Wish me luck... I have a cool XP cd that lets me do an unattended install in 7 minutes...
<MikeDK> does anyone know of the problem with HP dv9232eu, by intalling feisty and having problems with the getting GDM greeter up?
<nomin> Jack_Smirnoff:  btw, I can do just about anything on linux now that I can do on windows.
<m1r> mikedk, i updated to feisty yesterday and it wasnt such good idea :/
<josenj> lethu, can't say for sure, it's just a black box where the Quicktime is suppose to play and in the middle of the black box it just says "(no picutre)"
<Lilacor> alan_: download a .torrent file
<MikeDK> mlr, what laptop do you have
<Lilacor> alan_: open properties of that file
<Amsterdam> my ubuntu desktop is boring, does anyone know of any cool desktop programs,ect eye candy i can install?
<MikeDK> m1r what laptop do you have
<Jack_Smirnoff> nomin, agreed, except that I get paid to work in windows...
<Lilacor> alan_: associate .torrent with azereus
<alan_> ok, working....
<m1r> acer travelmate
<Jack_Smirnoff> amsterdam there are lots of candy
<m1r> old shit tuned to hell
<lethu> josenj, okey tell me what you have in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Amsterdam> idea?
<m1r> 732 txv
<Jack_Smirnoff> ONe sec while I look it up..
<MikeDK> m1r, what kind of memory do you have installed
<EADG> Amsterdam: www.gnome-look.org
<nomin> Amsterdam:  gnome-look.org and kde-look.org
<m1r> 256mb sdram 133
<m1r> or 100
<MikeDK> m1r, model, make
<Lilacor> Amsterdam: beryl
<m1r> 732 txv
<MikeDK> ok
<m1r> old shit
<m1r> 500mhz proc
<MikeDK> k
<traveller18> help
<nomin> Amsterdam: there are all kinds of things you can do on your desktop in linux.
<alan_> eureka!  Thanks Lilacor
<Jack_Smirnoff> do a search for kearones comicons
<MikeDK> just bought an HP pavilion dv9232eu yesterday
<m1r> :)
<josenj> lethu, I have the following files: libjavaplugin.so  libvlcplugin.so  raclass.zip
<Jack_Smirnoff> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Lilacor> alan_: please search the web a little more throughly next time. thanks!
<m1r> think is time to boot puppylinux and try fix some things with it :(
<Brouken> anyone know if there's any way to force 100hz to 800x600, 1024x768 etc with fglrx drivers from ati in feisty fawn  ?
<traveller18> my installation of  fiesty keeps on freezing at migrating from windows
<Amsterdam> ok how do i change the listening port in vnc from 5900 to whatever i want?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Later people... wish me luck...
<alan_> Thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Smirnoff: you don't need luck.lol
<Jack_Smirnoff> amsterdam , did you get the themes link..
<MikeDK> but keep getting fail on booting the livecd, it says failed allocating mem, but i can install feisty, but not get to the Login prompt
<lethu> josenj, looks like you are missing plugins, you sure you have mozilla-mplayer installed?
<Jack_Smirnoff> In XP, you ALWAYS need to cross your fingers..
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Smirnoff: lol, ok.. point taken, didn't realize you were going to XP
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<elnimr> ops
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<IndyGunFreak> what the?
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<Lilacor> whoah
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<elnimr> kick yhim
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<Lilacor> flooder
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<elnimr> kick him
<Jack_Smirnoff> Indy, been dual booting for years...
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<IndyGunFreak> !OPS
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<dav7> WHAT IS GOING ON?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Smirnoff: i see
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<lethu> !ops
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<darkrat> HY HY HY HY HY HY
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.38.179.151]  by nixternal
* darkrat was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<dav7> YES
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<blue_sail> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-66-67-131-67.rochester.res.rr.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<dav7> thanks!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<dav7> O_o
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60.191.47.18]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> that was making my head hurt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> sorry about the op spam
<dav7> that's was making my EYES hurt :D
<nixternal> you got them all DBO ?
<fluid> i was told there was fun here. thought id come look.
<fluid> :D
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
<DevaM> HY HY HY HY HY HY
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.204.161.246]  by nixternal
* DevaM was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
<dav7> uh no
<IndyGunFreak> geez.
<dav7> whew.
<dav7> what happened there?
<nixternal> hehe
<DBO> oops
<hitmanWilly> wow, group strike
<DBO> I got the wrong guy
<nixternal> lol
<dav7> LOL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-66-67-131-67.rochester.res.rr.com]  by DBO
<IndyGunFreak> dav7: couple kids figured out how to use MIRC...lol
<nixternal> haha
<cafuego> A child forgot to eat its prozac or its parents don't beat it enough
<dav7> ah, I see.
<cafuego> possibly both
<dav7> haha
<Tmob> anyone here knows much about WPA and ubuntu? I'm unable to get it working consistently (works sometimes) and would like to see if someone can help me with it please..
<josenj> lethu, I think I fix it, what I did was "sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-vlc" and relauched Firefox.... and now it works... but I have small black dashes on top of the video, I can see the video fine but it has small black dishes
<nixternal> safe to -rR you think?
<DBO> nixternal, only one way to find out
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by nixternal
<nixternal> hehe
<br24> can anyone tell me where I can go for hardware issues?
<dav7> well
<lethu> joseaa, nice, dunno about the black dashes issue though srry
<dav7> if I see anything (I can see what happens in channels I'm not on, I have a nice client :P), I'll just say both if your names :D
<MikeDK> SERIOUSLY, got a big problem here with my laptop anyone who wants to help out??
<lethu> josenj, nice, dunno about the black dashes issue though srry
<DBO> br24, if you pretend that you want to run linux you can ask here =)
<lethu> joseaa, srry wrong person
<Lilacor> MikeDK: helps if you tell us what that problem is foist
<Amsterdam> Please help,"how do i change the listening port for vnc?"
<Lilacor> Amsterdam: probably check in vnc server's config file
<josenj> Thanks, lethu, with the ls on that directory I wouldn't even though vlc was the problem....
<br24> okay DBO, if you would like to be smart...
<josenj> though = thought
<DBO> br24, whats wrong?
<Amsterdam> where would it be?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<lethu> josenj, yw : )
<Lilacor> Amsterdam: I dunno.. look up vnc's man pages
<br24> I am having an IRQ conflict with my ethernet & USB controllers
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Amsterdam> Lilacor:,where would it be located?
<br24> I cannot load my GRUB
<MikeDK> Lilacor, got a problem with getting to login prompt in feisty, have installed but cant get to Login, and under the boot of livecd, it says failed to allocate mem???
<DBO> br24, have you checked in your BIOS, many of them allow you to change the IRQ of ethernet controllers
<Lilacor> Amsterdam: 'man -k vnc'
<br24> have been doing so
<jorvis_> i just plugged in a usb device and can see from dmesg that it's on 'usb 3-2'.  how can I mount it?
<br24> I cannot find a way to change IRQs in AMI BIOS
<MikeDK> Lilacor, its a HP pavilion dv9232eu
<Lilacor> MikeDK: sorry...not sure...sounds a bit odd
<Lilacor> jorvis_: what type of USB device?
<MikeDK> Lilacor, hhhmmm maaan im sry too
<rdvon> .net
<Amsterdam> Lilacor it doesnt work
<jorvis_> Lilacor: digital camera
<DBO> br24, how old is the board?
<br24> almost 2 yrs
<jorvis_> trying to write files to the card
<traveller18> i need some help
<PiNE> i used to use azureus for torrent files but i have recently switched to deluge but i don't know how to have firefox automatically direct the file to deluge. How would i do it?
<DBO> br24, did you check the documentation to see if there are jumper settings for IRQ's?
<Lilacor> Amsterdam: 'man -k <x>' gives you all man pages associated with <x>
<traveller18>  im trying to install feisty from a live cd and it keeps on freezing at windows migration window what do i do
<MikeDK> a laptop for around 1333 dollars
<traveller18> ?
<traveller18> ?
<infekted> can anyone help me with a linksys wireless card on ubuntu feisty?
<MikeDK> dont know how much it costs in the states
<Lilacor> jorvis_: have you looked any details about how to connect this camera through the web?
<br24> no jumper settings for IRQs
<DBO> br24, can I have the exact model of the motherboard please?
<Carnage\> Can I add samba users when they don't have a corresponding system account?
<Lilacor> MikeDK: so you're saying you installed Ubuntu but it won't boot because it gives you some weird memory error?
<br24> PC CHIPS M863AG/G
<jorvis_> Lilacor: when I plug it in a dialog comes up and transfers the pictures off the camera easily.  I just can't see how to view it as a drive letter
<jorvis_> uh, not 'letter'
<jorvis_> mount point
<ubuntubeginz> traveller18: frm wat i heard, i think the data migration to windows isnt that stable now... u might not want to migrate it now... just create another and install ubuntu..
<Lilacor> MikeDK: 'er you can't login because of it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<tanto> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 and when i run apt it wants to install from cdrom, how to i tell apt to install from the internet sources?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MikeDK> Lilacor, thats pretty much it
<traveller18> hey i need some help
<mister_roboto> tanto: comment out the cdrom line at the beginning of sources.list
<Lilacor> jorvis_: what happens when you plug the camera in and pictures are being transferred off of it...do you see it as a volume on under nautilus?
<Assassin`> are there any tweaks for the radeon xpress 200 in linux?
<tanto> thanks mr roboto
<traveller18> i need some help please
<MikeDK> have tryid installing nivdia-driver and setting the driver in xorg to nvidia nothing changes
<ubuntubeginz> traveller18: wats ur problem..
<MikeDK> nvidia
<traveller18>  im trying to install feisty from a live cd and it keeps on freezing at windows migration window what do i do
<jorvis_> Lilacor: not under the 'Places' tab
<MikeDK> traveller18 try installing in safe graphic mode
<tanto> as the song says, domo arigato :)
<infekted> can anyone help me with a linksys wireless card on ubuntu feisty?
<mister_roboto> tanto:  :)
<joe7d6> is there a audacity 1.3 beta deb for 64bit feisty? hate to build it myself...
<DBO> br24, where the heck did you find this thing =P
<traveller18> ok thanks
<XiXaQ> if I have several users on my system, how can I assign an IP to each of them?
<Amsterdam> I just installed feisty, how do i change the default port from 5900 to whatever i want ? anyone help?
<Steil> I'm having problems sshing into my feisty box from ubuntu....but i can ssh in from windows with putty....any ideas?
<XiXaQ> Steil, you mean ssh into the local machine?
<br24> someplace that fit my budget
<Lilacor> MikeDK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418515 <---?
<DBO> br24, ok looking through docs =)
<dabaR> Steil: do you get a descriptive error message?
<br24> never had any probs till now
<Jack_Sparrow> Nomin     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20928/     When I repair grub.. where do I tell it to look for my Ubuntu...
<br24> as am I
<tanto> does feisty really not come with SSH server?
<Lilacor> jorvis_: do you see anything show up under /media when you plug in the device
<Assassin`> are there any tweaks for the radeon xpress 200 in linux?
<Steil> dabaR:  Connection closed by 192.168.0.101
<RAOF> tanto: Yes, but it's easy to install.
<ubuntubeginz> Steil: just open a terminal : and type ssh i.p address
<Lilacor> tanto: you can install it easily
<XiXaQ> tanto, it does. Not preinstalled though.
<mister_roboto> tanto: not by default
<MikeDK> Lilacor, peew thx mate i look into it
<tanto> that seems irregular
<Steil> XiXaQ: no I'm trying to ssh into another machine
<dabaR> Jack_Sparrow: it would seem /dev/sda3. Get a second and maybe a third opinion./
<Jack_Sparrow> Nomin     Since I got Ubuntu running right I have not had to so much as tweak it, so sorry for the noob questions..
<tanto> yeah i just got it installed
<tanto> i just want to setup django
<jorvis_> Lilacor: nope
<XiXaQ> Steil, are you on the same local network?
<Steil> ubuntubeginz: I tried that, but I get: Connection closed by 192.168.0.101
<Steil> XiXaQ: yes
<tanto> i'm not familiar with ubuntu, i use some of the other linuxes mostly :/
<Assassin`> i had a omega driver when i was back in xp but trying to find one where i can do my own settings to play games
<Geoffrey2> I'm running Firefox 2 under Feisty, with the Flash plugin installed...I'm noticing a lot of flash content ends up with large 'borders' several inches wide, usually white, which covers up the text around it....anyone here encounter that?
<XiXaQ> Steil, are you able to ssh from that machine to any other?
<br24> DBO: maybe this can also help you
<Steil> XiXaQ: like I said, I can ssh into it from one of my windows box with putty
<dabaR> Steil: you obviously have a router. Is .101 the ubuntu computer?
<Lilacor> jorvis_: so when you're copying files
<Jack_Sparrow> dabaR I agree... but yes, always like confirmation
<XiXaQ> Steil, I meant _from_ the computer which isn't able to connect to feisty.
<Lilacor> jorvis_: can you see what files are being copied using 'lsof?'
<br24> main issue is rcving "Novell NetWare Ready Firmware v1.00 *940809)"
<Steil> XiXaQ: i can ssh into other computers yes
<ubuntubeginz> Steil: what XixaQ wants to know is that ur current ubuntu can it ssh to any other machine
<DBO> br24, if you disable the onboard ethernet it does boot yes?
<jorvis_> Lilacor: lsof | wc -l shows 4300 files ... how would I find it?
<jorvis_> wait, file name.  jeez
<br24> no
<Lilacor> jorvis_: look for a file that is on the camera only
<XiXaQ> Steil, strange. Are you connecting using a local ip, or public?
<Steil> XiXaQ: local IP
<Lilacor> jorvis_: or search for a file format that is only on the camera
<br24> disabled that and USB, both at same time, and one or the other
<Steil> I could connect fine until i upgraded the other box to feisty.
<br24> installed PCI nic, same result
<XiXaQ> Steil, can other users on that machine connect to it?
<br24> tested the HD, no errors
<DBO> br24, does it boot if you disable the USB controller?
<wastrel> Steil:  maybe you need to clean out the entry in known hosts
<XiXaQ> Steil, you could try to rename $USER/.ssh to .ssh.backup
<br24> no
<XiXaQ> Steil, sorry, I meant $HOME/.ssh
<DBO> br24, at what stage exactly does it lockup?
<Steil> XiXaQ: I already tried that, and it just adds the new fingerprint, but still gives me the connection closed by 192.168.0.101
<br24> after it POSTs, goes straight to "Novell NetWare Ready Firmware v1.00 *940809)"
<br24> no beep codes
<DBO> what makes you think its an IRQ conflict?
<XiXaQ> Steil, very strange.. I have no ideas, sorry :(
<Steil> thanks for trying :)
<Assassin`> are there any tweaks for the radeon xpress 200 in linux?
<br24> when I disable quick boot, it lists the IRQs for all devices
<DBO> devices can share the same IRQ
<puff> Evening... I'm on dapper.  I need php5-tidy.  php5-tidy appears to have been left out of dapper.  When I upgraded from warty to hoary to dapper, things got stuck at hoary, my network got hosed.  I eventually burned a live CD and continued the upgrade using the live CD as the source repository, but I'm under deadline pressure right now and I'd rather not deal with a mysterious upgrade problem.  How safe is the upgrade?
<br24> ethernet & USB?
<mon^rch> can I block a program from having internet access?
<dabaR> Steil: is .101 the computer you are trying to connect to?
<br24> and I dont disagree with you
<jessezhao> i want found some software to tranfer mp3 to my ipod suffle,thx
<DBO> br24, check your boot priority
<br24> my problem is with "Novell NetWare Ready Firmware v1.00 *940809)"
<DBO> br24, is network listed before hard drive?
<br24> already changed that to any order possible
<Steil> dabaR: yes
<br24> network is not listed
<mister_roboto> puff: i upgraded 4 different computers from edgy to feisty with no issues, for what that's worth :)
<ixian_> for some reason i can't adjust brightness/contrast/etc in totem movie player anymore, it used to work though. anyone know how to fix this?
<puff> mister_roboto: Thanks, that's somewhat reassuring :-).
<mon^rch> jessezhao: amarok ;)
<mon^rch> can I block a program from having internet access?
<DBO> br24, are you sure you have the right hard drive set, it sounds like in some way shape or form its falling back to trying to do a network boot
<br24> yes I am sure
<userbn> jkdjk
<jorvis_> Lilacor: I kept grepping lsof for 'JPG' while it was transferring pictures and got nothing
<br24> the last thing I was doing was configuring a VM
<DBO> br24, is "Try Other Boot Device" in the Advanced Setup Page in your BIOS set to yes?  if so, set it to no
<dabaR> Steil: and you use the password to connect, or a key?
<userbn> jjgjbgjn
<wastrel> puff:  edgy to feisty was my smoothest upgrade ever (since early debian, remember when potato was new and exicting?)
<Lilacor> jorvis_: and the files are all upper-case I take it?
<userbn> hai
<wastrel> puff:  i used the update manager thingy tho, didn't 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
* br24 is checking
<Steil> dabaR: I use a password, but it kills the connection before i am able to enter my credentials
<jorvis_> Lilacor: yes
<userbn> hai
<disinterested> wastrel potato salad
<userbn> hai
<br24> no good, same result
<cwk> cwk
<br24> this is what it gives
<dabaR> Steil: do you have a security package such as harden installed?
<Steil> dabaR: nope
<DBO> its still doing the novell thing br24?
<mister_roboto> puff: in all my cases, i used vi on sources.list and replaced all "edgy" with "feisty" and then did "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<br24> yes
<br24> this is the exact msg
<Amsterdam> I just installed feisty, how do i change the default port from 5900 to whatever i want ? anyone help?
<datrigg> how do I change the name of a volume on an ntfs partition that is 'new volume' with the space without the quotes?
<br24> RPL-ROM-ADR: <ethernet address
<Lilacor> jorvis_: what does lshw tell you about your camera?
<puff> wastrel: Yes, I do remember when potato was new and exciting.  Exciting is not a word you want to hear in a discussion about dist-upgrading :-)
<br24> RPL-ROM-IRQ: 5
<dabaR> Steil: see whether you have something listed in /etc/hosts.deny
<mister_roboto> Amsterdam: default port for what?
<gif89apro> Amsterdam: for vnc you mean?
<jorvis_> Lilacor: thanks for the help ... just had to reboot.  :P
<Amsterdam> yes sir
<jessezhao> mon^rch:thx
<gif89apro> Amsterdam: -rfbport ####
<Lilacor> jorvis_: because I asked you to use lsof?
<puff> When I upgraded to dapper, it was recommended that I do a two-step process;  first to hoary and then to dapper.  Is that still generally recommended?
<gif89apro> Amsterdam: i.e.     vncserver -rfbport 9999
<Lilacor> Amsterdam: okay....here listen
<jorvis_> Lilacor: haha, no.  I have to do something real quick and then i'll boot back and try the lshw
<Steil> dabaR: nothing there that shouldn't be
<Lilacor> Amsterdam: do you have vnc.conf under /etc?
<RAOF> puff: You *have* to go through intermediate versions.  You should go Dapper->Edgy->Feisty
<DBO> br24, how many hard drives do you have?
<br24> 2
<Amsterdam> yes but there is nothing about ports
<br24> both are good, already tested
<DBO> br24, do me a favor... unplug the one thats not the boot drive =)
* br24 is doing so...
<mister_roboto> Amsterdam: no man page for vnc.conf?
<RAOF> puff: but you know there's the upgrade manager, right?
<cwk> chaky
<datrigg> how do I change the name of a volume on an ntfs partition that is 'new volume' with the space without the quotes?
<wastrel> puff:  yes, you have to upgrade through each release
<Amsterdam> nope
<RAOF> !upgrade > puff And you've read the link in the PM?
<wastrel> i type slow tonight
<tele> is there a 'great' difference in performance between feisty 32/64bit ?
<crdlb> tele: no, not for desktop use
<Lilacor> Amsterdam: my apologies, there is nothing about the port there
<thea_maniz> haiiii........
<puff> RAOF: PM?
<RAOF> tele: Depends on what you're doing.  But as crdlb says, for desktop use you won't see any benefit (because your CPU is largely unused anyway :))
<RAOF> puff: ubotu should have private-messaged you a link to the Upgrade notes, with instructions on how to go Dapper->Edgy->Feisty
<tele> crdlb/raof: i thought it is for beryl-application
<Ax3> "You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build."
<cwk> cwk
<Amsterdam> i just want to remote in from my xp machine to ubuntu
<Ax3> what package do i apt-get to make this go away?
<crdlb> tele: beryl is video-card intensive
<RAOF> Ax3: libglib2.0-dev
<crdlb> the cpu doesn't get all that much use
<Ax3> gracias RAOF
<puff> RAOF: Ah, private message.  My irc client doesn't make it obvious when somebody sends me a pm, I have to check that buffer.
<puff> RAOF: Got it.
<Amsterdam> ok i can setup remote desktop in feisty, now how do i change the remote port anyone?
<RAOF> Ax3: (And, in general, if it wants libfoo, you should search in synaptic/aptitude/apt-cache for libfoo-dev)
<ash_> Anyone know how to load bin/cue files or how to load iso files?
<Ax3> RAOF: yea i know about synaptic, figured here was faster ;)
<ash_> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d_home> wow
<Geoffrey2> is anyone else here having problems with Flash content in Firefox?
<LuisGMarine> Geoffrey2: what kind of problems?
<tele> crdlb: can i run 32-bit apps on feisty64?
<crdlb> ash_: mplayer can play them
<LuisGMarine> tele yes
<br24> DBO, same msg
<crdlb> tele: it's not convenient
<Steil> dabaR: any other ideas?
<br24> 2 short beeps before displaying the msg
<LuisGMarine> tele what apps exactly are you trying to run in feisty64?
<DBO> br24, I dont know, all I can say is that for whatever reason its trying to do a network boot...
<datrigg> how do I change the name of a volume on an ntfs partition that is 'new volume' with the space without the quotes?
<ash_> crdlb: thanks bud :D
<dabaR> Steil: No, I would have let you know.
<Geoffrey2> LuisGMarine, it almost seems like the Flash content is in a layer that floats over everything else....dropdown menus will dissapear behind it, I'm getting large swaths of text surrounding it that vanish.....
<Steil> hmm it lets me connect if i connect to the remote IP addy :S
<br24> DBO, what do you think about cleaing CMOS memory?
<DBO> go for it
<DBO> what have you to lose?
<DanaG> When I try to play DVD-Audio (previously ripped to raw WAV) from a USB 2.0 hard drive (compressed NTFS), I get tons of buffer underruns.
<Lilacor> Amsterdam: http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/man/Xvnc.html
<LuisGMarine> Geoffrey2: weird, I've never heard of anything like that.  All flash messed up for me was sound.
<aum> hi - dapper drake (v6.06) cd loads perfectly on toshiba satellite 1130, but feisty (v7.04) cd won't load
<Geoffrey2> LuisGMarine, like some large blank border surrounding the content, covering over the text that should be there
<RAOF> Ax3: Generally not.  Since you're on the command line, "aptitude search glib" would've found it for you before you could task-switch to IRC :P
<tele> luisgmarine: none in the moment - i think about changing my laptop-installation to feisty64 (beryl ...nothing spezial imo)
<DanaG> Is that just a problem with NTFS compression?
<Lilacor> Amsterdam: Can I make the VNC server listen on a different port number rather than 5900?
<Lilacor> Yes. VNC Server for Windows Configuration allows the port numbers for VNC connections and for serving the Java Viewer to be configured. See The Connection Options. In Unix, you can specify it on the Xvnc or vncserver command-line.
<Geoffrey2> LuisGMarine, I'm getting used to that....I'll have these problems that keep repeating, and nobody else seems to have them....weird indeed :)
<dabaR> aum: md5sum the .iso.
<LuisGMarine> tele I just did today, and let me tell you, its amazing.  Give it a try, you wont be sad.  If you need help PM on the forums, and visit the x86_64 section in the forums to get all the info you need.
<Geoffrey2> LuisGMarine, I notice, though, that when I run the Windows version of Firefox under Wine, I don't have any of those problems
<mon^rch> its amazing that once setup correctly... ubuntu blows away vista, really
<datrigg> hello?
<dabaR> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mister_roboto> Amsterdam: i thought you told me there was no man page for vnc.conf. obviously you didn't bother to even check. i just installed it and there is definitely a man page. i recommend you try RTFM
<datrigg> hello?
<datrigg> how do I change the name of a volume on an ntfs partition that is 'new volume' with the space without the quotes?
<dabaR> datrigg: where is this volume name shown?
<LuisGMarine> tele don't let the whole firefox with flash + java get you down, because a person on the forums made an outstanding script to install/move/set up all the proper files , takes less than 10 minutes ( depending on your internet connection )
<mon^rch> datrigg: you can log on to windows and change it there...
<tele> <crdlb>: why not convenient - what do you mean exactly?
<crdlb> tele: they don't work "out of the box" or anything
<aum> dabaR, e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a
<t3hwiz0rd> !moto4lin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moto4lin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t3hwiz0rd> frickin  bot
<yurimxpxman> how can I change the locale of the terminal?
<t3hwiz0rd> does anyone here have a razr v3m working on moto4lin?
<LuisGMarine> Geoffrey2: I'm not going to lie, I'm quite disappointed with Firefox on Linux.  For me when I was using 32-bit , Firefox seriously crashed 1/4 sessions, specially around flash websites.  Now I'm using swiftweasel and it runs great
<Lilacor> mister_roboto: unfortunately vnc.conf doesn't have any settings about ports though
<wastrel> flash makes firefox crashy
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: you like razrs now?
<tele> <LuisGMarine> can you give me the link of the forum you speak about?
* aum is trying to file a bug for it, but the launchpad.net bugsite still hasn't responded, not even after 2 hours :(
<LuisGMarine> tele Most people say that its not recommended, again it depends on what app.  I just installed a 32-bit frostwire app, and it runs great, along with Cedega and other things
<mon^rch> can I block a program from having internet access?
<mon^rch> please
<mister_roboto> Lilacor: from reading the man pages, you could logically conclude that you can use port though, like the other cmd line args are used there
<LuisGMarine> tele http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=81254d2c70d574981ac64a79211ff208&f=134
<Lilacor> mon^rch: 'iptables'
<MukiEX> I'm trying to make a network bridge between a computer (connected to the internet via Ethernet) and a 2nd computer (connected to first computer via firewire)
<yurimxpxman> how do I change the terminal locale?
<mikeo1> just upgraded to 7.04 and think it broke apt-
<Lilacor> mister_roboto: probably but not everyone is quick to see that
<mister_roboto> Lilacor: and, of course, actually trying a little experiment would take like 30 sec rather than blabbing in an irc channel about how there is no man page and would someone hold your hand
<mon^rch> Lilacor: I am assuming it's not an easy thing to do
<mikeo1> otherwise everything else still seems to work
<MukiEX> Is this possible?
<dabaR> aum: Looks fine. And it does not boot at all?
<mikeo1> apt-get -f install gives a broken pipe
<tele> <LuisGMarine>: thank you - i will try it today ...
<phy3> #property indicator_color1 PowderBlue
<Lilacor> mon^rch: it's fun to learn about and it's important
<mister_roboto> Lilacor: i just don't like people lying when they obviously can't be bothered to have a quick look for something
<Lilacor> mon^rch: it's not *that* hard really
<mikeo1> unmet dependencies
<mikeo1> how do i meet depenndencies
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: i just happen to have one cos i switched service
<datrigg> dabaR: no windows on this machine - ubuntu all the way!
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: and it was the free phone
<mikeo1> apt-get -f install is what it says to do but it doesn't work
<Lilacor> mister_roboto: neither do I but I give people a lot of patience...some people need to be told what to do at times
<mon^rch> Lilacor: got good link? or does manpages have good doc...
<aum> dabaR, gets partway through loading gnome - shows gray strips top/bottom, shows the splash screen (gets to nautilus), but goes no further - but dapper loads perfectly
<Lilacor> mon^rch: look up howto iptables under google.com
<wastrel> hrm
<aum> dabaR, just sits there, even after 15 mins
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: and moto4lin sees it but disconnects form it when i try to go to p2k mode
<LuisGMarine> tele no problem, good luck
<Amsterdam> well there is none talking about ports
<Winand> what's a fun real time game for linux
<Lilacor> Amsterdam: I've already told you how to change the port.
<mister_roboto> Winand: quake :)
<pjman> Can someone help me with installing a Lexmark P3150?
<Winand> mister_roboto: and it has to have source
<Lilacor> Amsterdam: just run vnc server from the command line changing it
<dabaR> aum: And you already have an Ubuntu installed on that computer?
<Amsterdam> i know its the rfbport command
<gif89apro> how can i tell if i have glibc installed or not?
<mister_roboto> Winand: quake has source.  you just can't read it ;)
<majd> Hey, i just downloaded and burnt Fiesty...but when i boot, it shows a blinking cursor and nothing happens
<aum> dabaR: no - winXP
<Winand> mister_roboto: as well as art
<dabaR> pjman: What have you tried so far?
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20932/
<pjman> dabaR: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107230
<mikeo1> how do i repair apt?
<mister_roboto> Winand: j/k   i don't game on linux  <shrug>
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: during that point i can hear the phone connect and disconnect
<datrigg> does anyone know how to change the volume name of an ntfs partition??
<pjman> dabaR: I installed the driver but it's not showing up in CUPS
<datrigg> in linux because I don't have winxp on this comp
<Lilacor> datrigg: you can go onto a win32 box and change its name there
<tele> luisgmarine: which might be a good partition for a 'normal'-laptop installation? /=5gb /swp=4gb /home=30gb (38gb)!? ...
<Winand> mister_roboto: I would try modding the half life 2 engine because that's basically all I have to mod, but I can't figure out how to do what I wanted to do
<Lilacor> datrigg: doh
<LuisGMarine> tele how big is your hdd in total?
<dabaR> aum: I see several options. http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent, http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent + https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes or something to that effect.
<Winand> mister_roboto: and also there are no half life 2 modding channels out there
<LuisGMarine> tele also , how much ram you got?
<mister_roboto> Winand: isn't quake 3 open sourced now?  i'm not sure
<Geoffrey2> LuisGMarine, looking at the available .deb files for swiftweasel, is the m after pentium 3 and 4 for mobile versions?
<Lilacor> quake 3 is under the GPL now
<genii> Duke3d source is still available as well
<Lilacor> amazing
<tele> luisgmarine: 80gb - 40gb (os_x) ca. 40gb for feisty - macbook 2gb ram
<Winand> ok
<aum> dabaR, what's the point of downloading a new CD when I've already got the right 7.04 one?
<mister_roboto> genii: what about duke nuken forever?  oh, wait...
<datrigg> lilacor: I could do that if I had a winxp box lying around....
<aum> oh - alternate
<aum> what's the diff?
<Lilacor> datrigg: I run winxp from a vmware virtual machine
<SickOfWindows> hello, Flannel, i've burned the alternate cd onto a disc
<Amsterdam> is ubuntu gnome?
<kalpik> Amsterdam, yes
<Amsterdam> and is it worth it to use kde with ubuntu?
<majd> Hey, i just downloaded and burnt Fiesty...but when i boot, it shows a blinking cursor and nothing happens
<aum> Amsterdam, default ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde etc
<mister_roboto> Amsterdam: depends on whether you like kde.  i do
<datrigg> lilacor: I attempt to install vmware and it wants a license for the server...can I get a free license?
<kalpik> Amsterdam, have a look at kubuntu
<dabaR> aum: alternate installs only, desktop is a live CD with the option to install.
<mister_roboto> Amsterdam: it's easy to switch desktops no matter which one you install
<Lilacor> datrigg: yes...'er maybe not anymore.. I got the RC version
<LuisGMarine> Geoffrey2: not sure, go ahead and try, is there any other version besides the ones with the 'm' at the end?
<LuisGMarine> tele you have a mac PC?
<aum> dabaR: i don't want to install unless I know it's going to work
<Amsterdam> i just have ubuntu the new feisty one
<tapio> What consequences can the linux infridging microsoft patents-thing have for regulard desktop users like myself?
<dabaR> aum: :) install the dapper then, and upgrade. Or just use dapper.
<mister_roboto> Amsterdam: if you install "kubuntu-desktop" you can try kde
<tapio> regular *
<kalpik> Amsterdam, if you need kde on that, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<godtvisken> How can I record with gnusound or audacity with a USB microphone? it works fine in skype, but i can't seem to get it to work in one of those programs
<tele> luisgmarine: it is the white macbook c-duo (not c2duo) with 2gb ram
<aum> dabaR: guess so, it's just that dapper's a tad stale
<tele> luisgmarine: means intel
<LuisGMarine> tele sorry I'm not familiar with mac, but is *is* a 64-bit processor right?
<ixian_> dumb question but anyone know how to do a (tm) symbol in linux? in windows it's like alt+0153 or something like that, is there a thing like that in linux?
<tele> luisgmarine: jep
<dabaR> aum: so upgrade afterward, and if it breaks, reinstall. I don't know why you are scared...back up your files, though.
<SickOfWindows> everyone, i'm trying to add "acpi=off" in the first option for F6 in the CD (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2635104&postcount=4). how do i do this?\
<majd> the macbook core duo isn't 64bit...
<Amsterdam> kalpik, im installing kde desktop, then, what do i do?
<kalpik> Amsterdam, that's kubunu-desktop, not kde desktop
<crdlb> I thought all "core" processors were 64bit
<dabaR> pjman: I am not sure, but did you try just plugging in your printer before doing any of those old posts?
<LuisGMarine> tele ok, what I would do is 10GB= / , 2GB = swap , 18GB=/home
<Amsterdam> which do i want?
<tele> <majd>:  what should it be in your opinion?
<|chiz|> the macbook care duo is hypothetically should be able to run the amd64 64bit version of the kernel
<datrigg> lilacor: thanks...I will attempt to go into the repair of a winxp cd to try....I don't know tho
<kalpik> Amsterdam, then you can just select the KDE session from the options menu (bottem left) on the login screen
<majd> tele, you don't have an option...the macbooks are 32bit
<LuisGMarine> tele you might even go down to 1GB for swap
<Lilacor> datrigg: keep a BartPE disk around at all times
<LuisGMarine> hehe ...
<pjman> dabaR: No, I have tried rebooting though. (I'm working remotely)
<majd> Hey, i just downloaded and burnt Fiesty...but when i boot, it shows a blinking cursor and nothing happens
<RAOF> LuisGMarine: *really* 2GB swap?
<LuisGMarine> uh oh, I'll let majd take over, lol I don't know jack crap about Mac's
<puff> Hm, is update-manager significantly better than using dist-upgrade?
<tele> luisgmarine: thank you ...
<RAOF> puff: It can be, yes.
<datrigg> lilacor: don't have one of them...never figured out how to make onewith the website I went to...supposedly barts site
<dabaR> pjman: you are installing a printer to a computer you are not phisically at?
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: it's probably /dev/ttyACM0
<Geoffrey2> LuisGMarine, I see versions ending pentium3.deb, pentium3m.deb, pentium4.deb, and pentium4m.deb
<LuisGMarine> RAOF, dunno that's what I put down ..., could be wrong
<genii> puff Yes
<majd> LuisGMarine, i don't know jack crap about linux
<majd> lol
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: don't i have it set to that?
<pjman> dabaR: Correct
<mikeo1> how come i cannot install beryl-plugins because of some dbus package?
<majd> tele, you're trying to install ubuntu on a macbook?
<RAOF> puff: As in, it checks for a bunch of stuff that could break and fixes it.
<datrigg> welcome to the club majd!!!
<puff> Ah, cool.
<LuisGMarine> well at least we know that tele's computer isn't 64-bit, lmao
<crdlb> RAOF: a lot of swap is useful for hibernating
<majd> i'm trying to install fiesty fawn..but to no avail
<LuisGMarine> Geoffrey2: what processor you got?
<Geoffrey2> LuisGMarine, I'm actually using a Celeron M.....hmm, guess that means the M IS for mobile versions :)
<majd> i only get a blinking cursor
<pjman> dabaR: Reboot should be the same as unplug/replug. Right?
<puff> I just tend to prefer non-GUI tools.
<LuisGMarine> Geoffrey2: probably
<RAOF> crdlb: Ooooh, really?  You live and learn :)
<majd> is there a way to just get to the command line w/o all the gui stuff?
<majd> i just need to fix my partitions
<RAOF> puff: Sadly, it's GUI only for this ;)
<mister_roboto> majd: could just be that X failed to start. can you <ctl><alt>F1 to a text login?
<dabaR> pjman: I am not sure. I do not know how I would go about doing it remotely. Do you have someone there at the computer?
<ahren> hi i was wondering if i want to have ubuntu and suse on the same hard drive, and i want to have /home compatible with my /home/user on suse, do i make the mount point /home/user in ubuntu? or /home
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: yes, yes i do have it set to that exact thing
<LuisGMarine> RAOf you the one with the 64-bit servers for subpixel font rendering?
<majd> mister_roboto, the installer doesn't load..the live cd that is
<pjman> dabaR: no, not at this time
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: i thought i did, just double-checked
<RAOF> LuisGMarine: Yup, that's me.
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: it does connect, but it suddenly seems to disconnect
<mister_roboto> majd: oh, never mind :)
<genii> ctrl-alt-f1 thru f5 for consoles, then alt-f7 for back to gui
<dabaR> pjman: no clue how to go about that. good luck.
<mister_roboto> majd: you can try the alternative installer rather than the live cd
<LuisGMarine> RAOF, sweet, thanks for doing that stuff :)
<genii> f1 thru f6 actually
<ahren> i have sda1 -ubuntu sda2- home sda3- suse and sda4-swap
<pjman> dabaR: thanks :-)
<majd> mister_roboto, how would i do that?
<RAOF> LuisGMarine: Self-interest triumphs again :)
<mister_roboto> majd: get the alternative cd rather than the live cd and try it
<LuisGMarine> RAOF, lol
<tele> majd: i am really sure there are 2 cpu's in the macbook core duo - it is namend duo ...
<LuisGMarine> RAOF, this subpixel update thing improve 32-bit apps too?
<genii> for dual core a good kernel switch is notsc
<majd> tele, read up on dual core processors, just because you have two cores doesn't mean you have 64bit....i think
<pjman> New one for everyone... iPod (external hard drive) is getting I/O errors. It works fine in windows xp. It's formatted as FAT 32. Any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435070 https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6310
<dr_willis> i thought the core2 duo was like a several-cores on one die thing. :)
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: do razrs need to be off while you connect them?
<mister_roboto> tele: well, it's just one cpu with two cores :)
<danny3793> can someone help me set my mouse up correctly??
<mikeo1> how do i forcefully remove a package?
<majd> tele, it's still 1 cpu
<RAOF> majd, tele: Indeed.  The Core Duo is not a 64bit chip (whereas the Core Duo 2 *is* a 64bit chip)
<mikeo1> apparently beryl-dbus is now in beryl-plugins, and i cant install beryl-plugins until dbus is removed
<genii> dr_willis There are 32 bit dual cores and 64 bit dual cores
<majd> RAOF, is it? i didn't know that
<dr_willis> RAOF,  someone was asking me about that just the other day
<dabaR> ahren: you mount the same partition taht is /home on suse to be mounted as /home on Ubuntu, and vice versa
<mikeo1> dbus wont remove untill beryl deps are met
<SickOfWindows> hello, i have the ubuntu 7.04 install cd in my drive. I would like to add some text into the booot option. what's the proper procedure to add stuff?
<RAOF> LuisGMarine: Well, yes.  But they need the 32bit packages :)
<dr_willis> genii,  if ya want to go OLD skool - i seem to rember 8 & 16 bit dual CPU mb's ages ago. :)
<LuisGMarine> RAOF, sound like fun, is there a howto on the forums?
<Phenax> What's the name of the control panel to adjust settings for ATI video card? (fglrx)
<danny3793> SickOfWindows, press F6 when you have the options to start/install it, etxc
<dabaR> ahren: or alternatively, as sabdfl would say, you go to Ubuntu Open Week ;)
<RAOF> LuisGMarine: Yes, in exactly the same spot.  The original packages were 32bit.
<LuisGMarine> RAOF, to get 32-bit apps from 64-bit fonts looking better that is ...
<danny3793> can someone help me install my mouse correctly?
<RAOF> LuisGMarine: Oh, *that*.  Hm.  Personally, I wouldn't bother, as I just don't use 32bit apps.
<genii> dr_willis Yeah those were the days :) btw you can get a dual cpu Xeon 3000 series (dual core) md nowadays from intel
<genii> md=mb (sp)
<LuisGMarine> RAOF, meh well its firefox + flash + java, so its kinda like a must
<SickOfWindows> danny: yes, I pressed F6, but do i add my thing before the text or after, and should i have a comma, semicolon, colon, or something to separete what i add to what is already in the boot cammand?
<dr_willis> genii,  taken all this time for intel to actually start wanting us to have 'dual core' stuff now :)
<SickOfWindows> danny3793: message was for you
<LuisGMarine> RAOF: I guess I can switch back and forth between 32 and 64-bit, only use 32-bit when I'm visiting flash and java based websites
<niru> can I get a document on creating live cd with ubiquity
<IndyGunFreak> LuisGMarine: thats one reason i don't think the 64bit distros are quite ready
<puff> Hm,interesting.
<danny3793> SickofWindows: just put a space after all the text but before the 2 -'s and you should be good
<LuisGMarine> IndyGunFreak: meh, I'm not diappointed
<RAOF> LuisGMarine: Eh, I don't miss flash.  And the Gnu java pulgin works fine for my purposes :)
<puff> So, I ran update manager from System/Administration/Update Manager.
<tonyyarusso> niru: there's Live CD Customization info on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<LuisGMarine> IndyGunFreak: I personally like 64-bit better than 32-bit right now, its running very good
<dr_willis> i dont see much need for most people and 64bit disrtos at this time.
<puff> Well, first I ran it fromt he command line with gksu "update-manager -c"
<dr_willis> but your needs may vary :)
<IndyGunFreak> LuisGMarine: all opinion obviously
<SickOfWindows> danny3793: OK thanks. i tried putting my thing after the 2 --s and it did not work. now' i'll do as you say. Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LuisGMarine> IndyGunFreak: indeed
<danny3793> Sickofwindows: no prob :)
<LuisGMarine> I just wanted to be cool and say " yeah I have a 64-bit OS "
<puff> And it said there's an upgrade, I clicked continue and it abruptly exited with:  can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk
<genii> dr_willis: Me either, especially when the 32 bit runs fine on any 64 bit system
<mister_roboto> LuisGMarine: does that get you more chicks to use 64-bit os?
<dr_willis> genii,  THATS an issue in that many 'beginners' think they Must have 64bit disrtos. :0
<puff> And now I tried to run it with the System/ADministration/Update Manager and it says I'm up to date and at 6.10.
<LuisGMarine> well keep in mind the only way that they are going to impove 64-bit distros if is there is a b igger demand for them
<danny3793> can someone help me setup my mouse correctly??
<ahren> dabaR should i keep the same user names, or would there be incompatibility between the programs
<Lilacor> what's wrong with your mouse?
<LuisGMarine> mister_roboto: no, my Marine Corps uniform does that all for me
<puff> "lsb_release -a" however, says I'm still at Dapper.
<mister_roboto> LuisGMarine:  :)
<danny3793> Lilacor: i have more buttons than its letting me us
<RAOF> LuisGMarine: Well, actually, the only thing *wrong* with 64bit distros is evil, proprietary software :(
<crdlb> puff: uname -r
<Lilacor> danny3793: check your xorg.conf
<puff> Ah, wait, I see.  It says my system is up to date but there's a new distro avaialble.
<LuisGMarine> RAOF, as in what?
<crdlb> flash
<dr_willis> RAOF,  i use a few emulators that dont like 64bit goodness. :(
<tele> <RAOF>: can you attest me your conclusion about the macbook c-duo?
<LuisGMarine> dr_willis: hmm I thought emulators worked in 64-bit now and days
<m0u5e> exit
<m0u5e> oops
<m0u5e>  lol
<danny3793> Lilacor: i see my mouse in there, but what do i do to make it use all my buttons
<joe7d6> help with qt app 32bit theme (skype,google earth) under 64bit feisty. how do i get plastik theme applied to those qt apps... .qt/qtrc is for 64bit i think but wat about 32bit qt apps?
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: look at the bottom of this page: http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/wiki/Razr_V3-HELP the trick is setuid'ing the moto4lin executable
<Lilacor> read up on xorg.conf in the man pages
<puff> Hm, dangit... Upgrade Manager exited again (after I clicked on "upgrade") with (in the shell I started it from) "can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk"
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: OKAY, is this the program u used to also hack it?
<lasking> oh windows my grandmother was used
<dr_willis> LuisGMarine,  zsnes i think has issues due to it using assembly code. :) not really needed with the faster cpu's these days but i like that emulator.
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: yep
<LuisGMarine> dr_willis: I'll try it out for you, I have a guide sitting right infront of me
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: sorta
<LuisGMarine> zsnes is the ones that run all that stuff from super mario and stuff?
<m1r> hi guys, i just came back to tell tnx to all the guys who helped, ntfs support working and copyng atm
<charles> Hello everyone... My name is Charles and I have a problem. My external hard drive will not mount.
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: p2ktest shows "no phone found"
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: yet lsusb shows it
<tele> <RAOF>: can you attest me your conclusion about the macbook c-duo?
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: use moto3lin
<m1r> rebot fixed all problems with loading
<troxor> 3 = 4
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: moto3lin?
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: ohh lol
<puff> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20933/
<dr_willis> LuisGMarine,  yea - SNES emulator. :)
<tele> <RAOF>: please give me a link ...
<LuisGMarine> dr_willis: ok installing right now
<LuisGMarine> dr_willis: lmao, good call
<charles> feisty does not like my external... would any of you guys like to and/or know how to help?
<dr_willis> LuisGMarine,  time to play some DonkeyKong Country :) heh heh
<mcvenn> is it safe to allocate freespace to new filesystemin a non-LVM having existing filesystems?
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: i did the chmod thing at the bottom of that page and still nada
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: disconnected
<troxor> charles: what's wrong with it?
<LuisGMarine> dr_willis: Ok I'll keep trying, I'll figure this out :)
<charles> it won't mount
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: did you set the at vendor id to something random?
<troxor> charles: does it get recognized?
<charles> yeah, it just says t can't mount the volume
<dr_willis> LuisGMarine,  thers other snes emulators out now that perhaps are a little better in some ways
<Miso> Is there a mozilla flash plugin for feisty?
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: no, i told it to update the list and used what the razr was
<ahren> what do you recommend reiserfs or ext3 for the filesystem
<troxor> charles: what filesystem does it have?
<LuisGMarine> dr_willis: yeah thi sisn't working =P
<puff> Hm, looks like there's a missing dependency on python-vte:  http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg93981.html
<danny3793> where can i find some kind of documentation on the xorg.conf file so i can fix my mouse...
<tele> <RAOF>: please give me a link ...
<Geoffrey2> LuisGMarine, anything tricky about getting Flash to run in Swiftweasel?  just put a link to the .so and .xpt files in the swiftweasel plugins folder?
<mcvenn> is it safe to allocate freespace to new filesystem in a non-LVM drive having existing filesystems?
<charles> troxor, it is ntfs
<mcvenn> danny3793: man xorg.conf
<LuisGMarine> Geoffrey2: I didn't need anything extra, just worked ... I thin it uses the firefox folders
<danny3793> mcvenn: what do you mean man xorg.conf??
<J-_> does anyone know of an EQ type program that work with ALSA, or sound rather for ubuntu? I know xmms, and other audio programs have presets, but things for movies/online content, or just general audio content?
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: the problem is the id changes when it connects then disconnects, yet the system never actually loses it
<LuisGMarine> plugin folders that is, its essentially a special build of firefox code to pefection to the corresponding CPU
<t3hwiz0rd> it changes from one at vender to another
<Geoffrey2> LuisGMarine, ok, because about:plugins in Swift Weasel isn't showing that as being installed
<mcvenn> danny3793: use the command 'man xorg.conf'.
<danny3793> i tried that but it did nothing
<Geoffrey2> LuisGMarine, nope, it appears not to be seeing it
<danny3793> nvm
<mcvenn> danny3793: have you installed xorg?
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: it would appear the verizon motorola razr v3m is only support as of svn 2/18/07
<danny3793> mcvenn: yeah, im trying to fix my mouse, but i have no clue what to do lol
<LuisGMarine> Geoffrey2: hmm try copying it over, I'm using 64-bit Ubuntu so I had a script to automatically move all those things around :
<mcvenn> danny3793: then that command should work. or look at /usr/share/doc/xorg.
<ahren> do i have to make a new partition for each brand of linux i want to put on my computer, or can they share the same root directory?
<_Codeman_> Hey, a friend of mine installed ubuntu on his computer and it's not detecting his network card. He says it uses forcedeth does anyone know how to get it to work?
<WaxyFresh> i just installed nessus and when i try and run it with my rott name/pass it cant connect why?do i need to have a certain port open?and if so what one and how do i do it?
<troxor> charles: have you installed ntfs-config ?
<Ohzie> !dchroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dchroot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niru> tonyyarusso, what rule or principle does ubuntu follow to create live cd
<WaxyFresh> rott=root^^
<Ohzie> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<tonyyarusso> niru: I don't know a lot about the details
<niru> tonyyarusso, is it following debian way
<charles> yeah, and ntfsfix and ntfs-3g
<Ohzie> God what was that dchroot guide
<tonyyarusso> niru: probably similarish.
<tonyyarusso> !dchroot | Ohzie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dchroot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> dang
<LuisGMarine> brb need a restart
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: and since i did the chmod u+s command on it, it doesn't save permissions anymore either
<Ohzie> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<danny3793> i have 7 different things i can do with my mouse, i dont get how to implement these into xorg
<Ohzie> YES
<Ohzie> That's what I wanted.
<Miso> is there a way to install a mozilla flash plugin for feisty?
<mcvenn> danny3793: mouse is a very basic device. xorg should come configured with it. is it working or not?
<phy3> 7 function mouse is not basic
<genii> He may need to setup additional buttons in xorg.conf
<SoulRaven> after i insert the cd, i press ESC key, and now i want to install from text mode....but i don't now how......help
<platman> Miso:  it's in the repos. search in synaptic
<danny3793> mcvenn: it is working, but im trying to make it work 100%
<joe7d6> i answer my own question regarding 32bit qt apps on 64bit system. launch qtconfig, add /usr/lib32/kde3/plugins/ to library paths tab.
<joe7d6> frankly ubuntu irc sucks. too many people a little help :|
<mcvenn> phy3: i am using one.
<WaxyFresh> how do i tell what port to set nessus to on my machine?
<danny3793> i do have the CD which came with the mouse, but i dont think it would help, would it?
<tripppy> can someone help me with writing a script so i can automate sudo?
<troxor> charles: you can manually edit /etc/fstab, and add "user" to the options
<charles> o ok
<WaxyFresh> joe7d6: youll get help sometimes it just takes a while
<charles> i'll let you know how that goes
<SoulRaven> help
<chamunks> how easy is a feisty 64 bit alternate install for setting up a raid partition for my /home/ leaving the raid arrays data in tact
<SoulRaven> after i insert the cd, i press ESC key, and now i want to install from text mode....but i don't now how......help
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: I followed the whole page verbatim, and it worked fine
<mcvenn> danny3793: here is my mouse section. Section "InputDevice"
<mcvenn>         Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
<mcvenn>         Driver          "mouse"
<mcvenn>         Option          "CorePointer"
<mcvenn>         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<Apeezee> bleah, 64bit sucks, couldn't find drivers at all, went back to the x86
<mcvenn>         Option          "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"
<mcvenn>         Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: it stopped allowing my permissions to be saved
<mcvenn> EndSection
<joe7d6> just a suggestion: the channel has way too many people. infomation overloaded.
<kalpik> !paste mcvenn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste mcvenn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<platman> mcvenn:  pastebin please
<Flannel> mcvenn: please don't paste here, use the pastebin
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: make sure moto4lin saves its config to /home/normaluser/.qt/moto4linrc
<genii> danny3793: You may find something useful here:   http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/43542-5-button-mouse.html
<mcvenn> sorry
<Flannel> SickOfWindows: And did it boot?
<troxor> danny3793: which mouse is it?
<charles> troxor you seem to have a lot on your hands right now, haha, i'll try to look again on the forums
<SoulRaven> after i insert the cd, i press ESC key, and now i want to install from text mode....but i don't now how......help
<chamunks> this is how my fstab is configured at the moment http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20934/
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: where do you set that option?
<Flannel> !away > dav7|lunch
<_Codeman_> No one knows?
<Flannel> SoulRaven: you have the alternate CD?
<danny3793> troxor: i am using a Dynex mouse
<troxor> charles: try this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<soyporti> Could anyone help me please?
<mcvenn> can someone answer this for me? is it safe to allocate freespace to new filesystem in a non-LVM drive having existing filesystems?
<soyporti> i have a problem with amsn
<SoulRaven> i have the live cd....
<niru> hey can anyvbody help me out in creating a ubuntu based live cd
<Flannel> mcvenn: yeah.  You'd b frmatting the unformatted space
<lethu> !away > lethu
<niru> I am in urgent need for it
<niru> how I need to start with it?
<Flannel> niru: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<mcvenn> Flannel: i was reading somewhere that the partition table in the MBR would be re-written, no harm here?
<SoulRaven> how i start the install form the text mode?
<troxor> danny3793: what model number?
<soyporti> does anyone know where can i get the file TLS for AMSN that it seem to be missing or something
<Flannel> mcvenn: the partition table would be augmented, with the new partition information
<Flannel> SoulRaven: Do you have the alternate CD?
<WaxyFresh> im kinda new to ubuntu,im trying to run nessus but it wont connect ot my computer,any idea?
<troxor> danny3793: how many buttons, etc
<SoulRaven> what is the alternate cd?
<fol> hi, is is possible to turn off anti-aliasing on ubuntu?
<danny3793> troxor: DX-WOM2
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: it would appear as thoug hits saving the settings in the root colder
<mcvenn> Flannel: note, it is non-LVM, still ok?
<Flannel> SoulRaven: it's the textmode installer.  releases.ubuntu.com
<SoulRaven> i have the live cd
<Flannel> mcvenn: Yes.   You're formatting previously unformatted space.
<ruben> yeees i have this ubuntu 7.2.0.0
<Flannel> SoulRaven: right, you need the aternate CD
<mcvenn> Flannel:  thks a lot.
<Geoffrey2> all that effort to get a different Swiftweasel installed, and Flash is still totally borked......
<danny3793> troxor: it has left/right clickers, a scroll thingy which can be clicked, and 2 side buttons which when on XP the left side one would go back and the right side one would go forward
<SoulRaven> ok......another question...
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: because it is, it's running as root
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: that's why you setuid after saving settings..
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: every time?
<SoulRaven> whay when i try to start the GNOME
<JamesG> Hi everybody (Hi Dr. Nick!), so.. I just installed Feisty on one of my boxes, and it won't boot. I'm getting dropped into the initramfs prompt. It appears to be dying at a modprobe line. Googline on this reveals a few problems, but they mostly relate to people upgrading or who have messed with their inittab (neither of which is true for me). Anyone have any suggestions?
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: that's what setuid does
<Flannel> !enter | SoulRaven
<ubotu> SoulRaven: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: well its not letting me change the settings and retain them now
<SoulRaven> from live cd......i got the some error...regarding the icons, background.....
<troxor> danny3793: run `xev`, a little white box will pop up; click all your mouse buttons in that area, and watch the output to see what buttons the system is detecting
<SickOfWindows> i tried installing ubuntu on my computer but it wouldn't work.
<Flannel> !doesntwork | SickOfWindows
<ubotu> SickOfWindows: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<danny3793> troxor: i did and the window hasnt done anything
<SickOfWindows> i tread ubuntuforums and  and did what many people with the same problem did: they added "acpi=off" to their boot- text. it worked for them, but not for me. please help me everybody. I am sick of windows and want to get onto ubuntu
<troxor> danny3793: did you run xev from a terminal?
<niru> Flannel, if I follow that document will it solve my requirment
<niru> Flannel, thank you very much
<danny3793> no lol, from ALT-F2, ill try from terminal
<niru> Flannel, any such more helps
<SickOfWindows> Flannel: sorry, i just saw your message ("and did it boot?") now
<niru> Flannel, i mean any more links for support or that itself is enough
<Flannel> niru: that should be all you need.  I think its comprehensive
<niru> Flannel, For following that doc do I need to have previous experience in creating live cd with knoppix or so
<charles> oh wait i got ot
<danny3793> troxor: ok now i see what you were saying, what now
<troxor> danny3793: it's usually best to run most commands from a terminal, in case they give useful output. in this case, xev only gives output in the terminal window
<Flannel> SickOfWindows: What didn't work with it?  Did you check the CD for defects?
<niru> Flannel, I create installable cds
<charles> :)
<mcvenn> Flannel: when i use cfdisk to allocate free space, the is a warning that i might lose data on the disk. not to worry about this?
<niru> Flannel, so I know little about live cd but concept wise ok
<Flannel> mcvenn: You're Formatting previously unformatted stuff, right?
<charles> ubotu: i lol'd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i lol'd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<troxor> danny3793: make sure you click every button and make sure they each register as something different... button 1 for left, 2 (or 3) for right and middle, and hopefully the side buttons get recognized as 4 and 5
<charles> o i c
<niru> Flannel, ubuntus ubiquity is written in which language
<mcvenn> Flannel: yeah, definitely allocating fr freespace.
<SickOfWindows> Flannel:  this is what i mean by "does not  work": whether i choese "check cd for defects" or "install ubuntu", i get the same problem: the problem is that first, i see green dots on the top of my copmurer, then the screen goes blank/black and it just stays black/blank.
<m1r> where does evolution stores email's ?
<Flannel> mcvenn: then no.  You won't lose data.
<Flannel> SickOfWindows: this is with the alternate CD?
<danny3793> troxor: yes, it seems as if all the buttons have been recognized
<mcvenn> Flannel: ok. i'll go ahead.
<SickOfWindows> yes, i believe so. i read in the ubuntuforums that  the s ymptoms i face are found in both alternate and main CDs
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: i seem to of gotten it to show up, in direcory i see something that says "phone"
<mcvenn> need to reboot. bye.
<t3hwiz0rd> but it has a debug that says unable to execute search request
<_Codeman_> anyone know how to get forcedeth?
<Flannel> niru: I have no idea.  If I had to guess, I'd say python.  But you won't need to tweak ubiquity any.
<melchior> _Codeman_, up up down down left right left right B A select start
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: ahh! here we go mang!
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: its connecting
<niru> Flannel, if i want to customize ubiquity then....
<Flannel> niru: then obviously you'd need to know the language it's written in
<_Codeman_> melchior: haha
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: YAY!!
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: i can get my pics off of it
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: there ya go
<niru> Flannel, k thank you
<troxor> danny3793: does the scroll wheel work?
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: i had to manually edit the config file for the app
<danny3793> troxor: currently, yes the scroll wheel operates correctly
<joe7d6> can ubuntu use debian package in any way? no?
<SickOfWindows>  flannel  I get to the first screen of that CD where there's a 30s cooldown time to allow you to make a choise.
<SickOfWindows> In this menu i've choosen both the check disk option and the run and install option (not at the same time ofcourse) but either of those ended up in a black screen with 2 lines of text on the bottom of the screen. And then nothing happens anymore. The PC doesn't respond to any actions anymore (except reset button and power button that is). I waited about 10 minutes before i decided to do this.
<joe7d6> wat about the clicknrun thing from linspire?
<danny3793> SickOfWindows: try this, when at the selection screen press F6, type pci=noapci (i believe it is) and then try to start/install ubuntu
<Flannel> joe7d6: no. Debian binary packages aren't necessarily compatable.  And no.  CNR isn't in ubuntu yet.
<joe7d6> thanks
<genii> joe7d6: Freespire is still not active yet. Also see Flannels remarks
<troxor> danny3793: can you view xorg.conf, and see what driver is mentioned in the mouse section?
<SickOfWindows> danny3793: ok. i'll try that now. but i want you to know that i've already tried acpi=off, to no avail@
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: now how do i hax out the verizon logos?!!? lol
<danny3793> troxor: yep, lemme get that for ya....." Driver         "mouse" "
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: reflash/flex it with a monster pack from motomodders ;)
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: that makes me nervous lol
<troxor> danny3793: what if you changed it to "evdev" ?
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: is it still under warranty? ;)
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: just bought today lol
<majd> Hey, the feisty fawn text installer doesn't let you partition ntfs partitions?
<majd> i want to setup 80 gb for windows
<defcon> best bittorent client for fiesty? I keep getting banned from trackers
<defcon> using ktorrent
<danny3793> troxor: do i need to do anything to get these settings to work?
<SickOfWindows> danny3793: "unknown option: apci
<troxor> danny3793: restarting X will use the new settings in xorg.conf.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart will do this, but you'll be logged out, of course
<danny3793> SickOfWindows: try pci=noacpi
<SickOfWindows> danny3793: that's what i tried!
<danny3793> SickOfWindows: no "pci=noacpi", i typed it wrong before, sorry lol
<SickOfWindows> ok
<danny3793> SickOfWindows: i typed pci=noapci, and not pci=noacpi :P
<SickOfWindows> ok
<Och4> anyone in here got lineage 2 working?  it don't work because of some "D3D_OK"  i know some spanish dude got it working, but sadly i don't speak spanish.
<danny3793> brb real quick :P
<Geoffrey2> majd, if you want to dual boot, create a FAT partiton and then have Windows reformat it as NTFS when you install it
<Ohzie> Is there a way to install a downloaded package with apt-get that will make apt-get go get the dependencies it needs?
<majd> Geoffrey2, k
<troxor> Ohzie: that's apt's purpose ;)
<Steven_M> does anyone here use firestarter?
<Ohzie> No it's already downloaded
<Ohzie> Like it's in my home folder
<Ohzie> And when I try to install it with apt-get it goes looking for it in a repository
<Flannel> Ohzie: dpkg -i [deb] , not apt-get
<Ohzie> And then when I use dpkg to install it, it whines about dependencies.
<troxor> Ohzie: try aptitude install <package.deb>
<Ohzie> troxor: kk hold on.
<Geoffrey2> majd, just keep in mind, Linux in general doesn't write to NTFS partitions, so any files you want to share between Linux and Windows applications need to go on something other than NTFS
<majd> Geoffrey2, yup, i understand all that, i just need to know that the win vista installer allows me to chosoe a partition to install it to
<Ohzie> This is so annoying. I'm trying to install a i386 package into a chroot
<melchior> Geoffrey2, you say "something other than NTFS" as if there's a choice besides FAT
<Ohzie> And now it's going on about locales.
<melchior> windows can only handle NTFS and FAT
<Ohzie> Is there some magical easier way to run i386 packages on an amd64 system?
<Geoffrey2> melchior, there's always ext2
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: http://sovrad.no-ip.org:8001/pictures/snapshots/moto4lin.png
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: eeeee!
<Flannel> !chroot | Ohzie
<ubotu> Ohzie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<melchior> Geoffrey2, ?! windows reads/writes ext2?
<Geoffrey2> melchior, there are third party plugins that provide ext2 support for Windows
<t3soro> melchior: you can download a driver for it.
<Toma-> how can you check what a passwd is? (ive got sudo but i need one for an ftp user
<Flannel> Toma-: You can't.  Passwords are designed to be one way.
<defcon> best bittorent client for fiesty? I keep getting banned from trackers
<Toma-> shucks :(
<melchior> Geoffrey2/t3soro thanks, never knew that
<Flannel> defcon: bittornado
<defcon> really?
<xlinux_> agreed
<defcon> i use that and get banned
<Geoffrey2> melchior, that's the difference, ext2 is open source, so you can create drivers for any operating system to use it...NTFS is close source, proprietary, so of course you can't
<Ohzie> Flannel: If you had read what I said, you'd have seen that's what I'm already doing. I asked if there was an easier way. If there isn't, the proper response is "No."
<platman> defcon:  I use transmisison
<platman> *transmission
<imbecile> hey guys im running kiba-dock and was wondering what option it is to enable the list if open windows?
<t3soro> melchior: I'm actually using it right now and it works very well. http://www.fs-driver.org/
<joe7d6> defcon: for private trackers, azurues and utorrent are the best
<genii> ext2/3 from windows = much much more stable than ntfs-3g (for instance) from linux
<defcon> utorrent with wine?
<Flannel> genii: ntfs-3g is out of beta now, that's not entirely true anymore
<xlinux_> geni, i dont agree
<CCmonster> what is the .RAR archive handler of choice?
<joe7d6> defcon: if you can live with it, personally i rather use javad azu :p
<xlinux_> ntfs3g hasnt ever given me a problem
<imbecile> joe7d6:  I second your opinion
<genii> ntf3-3g is still not proven with newest NTFS supplied with Vista
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: gimme a cookie now!
<Geoffrey2> majd, yep, I installed Vista, it lets you pick the partition and reformat it if necesarry, as Vista won't run on anything BUT NTFS
<majd> Geoffrey2, good stuff, thanks a lot
<joe7d6> hasnt transmission changed to be private tracker friendly? not sure. never try it :p
<simplexio> genii: why im not suprised if it dosent work with vista ? ms likes to make life harder for open source
<Geoffrey2> majd, obviously, it would be best to install Vista first if you can help it
<platman> joe7d6:  yes
<platman> transmisison is now tracker friendly
<majd> Geoffrey2, i don't have it right now
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: Cookie: customer=Wile_E_Coyote; $version=1; $path=/guns; $domain=.acme.com
<imbecile> im willing to bet with in the next 5 years microsoft will have its own linux distro and clai it invented it
<genii> simplexio: They keep adding new embedded crap to it and making it unusable again unfortunately
<CCmonster> well, vista is becoming more and more like linux/osx
<genii> imbecile MS used to make their own unix called Xenix
<Geoffrey2> majd, ok, you'll just need to rerun the grub installer after Vista then
<imbecile> it'll be called windows reliable or something ;P
<melchior> CCmonster, stable?
<xlinux_> xp or 2000 was the best windows
<CCmonster> and as seen by ubuntu, the opposite in some instances is happening as well
<majd> Geoffrey2, k
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: now i can play with it for 3 months then go to bootcamp
<genii> yes, 2K/2KPro is still the best MS version
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: do you know what the razr's limitation is on ringtone quality?
<imbecile> genii: wait for its return ;P
<Geoffrey2> what's a good Linux browser that doesn't use Mozilla anything?
<CCmonster> opera?
<CCmonster> whats wrong with mozilla?
<WaxyFresh> etherape/ethercap isnt recognizing my eth0 why not?would a firewall have anything to do with this?
<xlinux_> yeah most configurable, but xp is more effecient and better for games
<joe7d6> imbecile: you're joking right? :D
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: 96kbps, iirc
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, Opera
<CCmonster> wtf is up, ARK wont extract a basic movie .rar file
<imbecile> joe7d6:  I hope so ;P
<mantice> Could some one help me ? I know that ATi has poor drivers but would a ATi card be better than 64 mb intel intergrated graphics ?
<Madpilot> ubotu, rar | CCmonster
<ubotu> CCmonster: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<xlinux_> t3hwiz0rd, what branch?
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: wrong actually, 64kbps being max 0.o
<t3hwiz0rd> xlinux_: us naveh!
<Geoffrey2> CCmonster, I've got a recurring bug and I want to install something that doesn't use Firefox or some variation of it to see if the problem occurs there too
<xlinux_> hah, so am I
<CCmonster> ah, yea, go opera
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: ick, ringtones suck anyways
<t3hwiz0rd> xlinux_: sweet what rate?
<CCmonster> its quick too
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: unless you're 12
<xlinux_> AE
<joe7d6> opera 9.1 is good. but funny with flash on 9.2. huge cpu hogging... 32bit opera on64bit feisty and opensuse 10.2 confirmed by well me. or head to opera forum bunch of users are complaining....
<t3hwiz0rd> xlinux_: MA babeh!
<Steven_M> does anyone here use firestarter?
<CCmonster> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<t3hwiz0rd> xlinux_: already in or are you in DEP?
<xlinux_> been in 2 years
<t3hwiz0rd> xlinux_: like it so far?
<Geoffrey2> curiously, it seems Ubuntu no longer supports opera
<xlinux_> yes and no
<t3hwiz0rd> xlinux_: hmm why no? just the seclusion from your family?
<xlinux_> lotta bs
<t3hwiz0rd> xlinux_: thats with any job
<xlinux_> ALOT of bs
<concept10> does default ubuntu come with gnome-screensaver or xscreensaver now?
<imbecile> i dunno why someone would support opera anyhow
<xlinux_> like changing sleep schedules etc...
<xlinux_> but
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, just grab the .deb from opera.com/download, they've got a Feisty deb that works
<xlinux_> you learn alot, and you see some cool places
<crimsun> Geoffrey2: it's in edgy-commercial.
<|Zippo|> Steven_M: i'm using
<Madpilot> concept10, gnome-screensaver - yes, the one with no usable functions
<trippppy> im trying to automate a bunch of commands but i don't know where to start. even on google.
<t3hwiz0rd> xlinux_: and get chika chikas lol
<WaxyFresh> operas no FF but its still great
<xlinux_> no, actually most of them hate us
<xlinux_> especially around a Navy base
<t3hwiz0rd> xlinux_: lol i know that
<xlinux_> in port they "love" your money
<t3hwiz0rd> xlinux_: but my recruiter sure talks a fine game...
<Steven_M> |Zippo|: do you know how to get it to open udp ports?
<xlinux_> they all do
<spaceghost> hello
<AngryParsley> I have a 1.5TB RAID5 setup, what file system should I use? (performance isn't that big a deal. I just want reliability)
<concept10> Madpilot, I wonder how xscreensaver has remained on this system over various upgrades since edgy.. and yes, just like all other gnome apps
<AngryParsley> I'm leaning towards ext3
<|Zippo|> Steven_M: no... it's blocking samba connections too?
<imbecile> t3hwiz0rd:  I meet alot of women using beryl.. they want to know what OS im using then I explain beryl a bit
<spaceghost> Anyone have a clue why my soundcard is detecting as my modem?
<AngryParsley> but I've heard good things about reiser and jfs
<concept10> Navy? Recrituter? what are you guys talking about?
<yurimxpxman> I keep getting a fatal error in my kernel. It says that "modules.dep doesn't exist"
<xlinux_> haha
<Madpilot> concept10, no idea. And I disagree with  your "just like all other gnome apps" line...
<vimalg2> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<concept10> Madpilot, _not_ *all*
<xlinux_> we are both navy.. just shooting the shit
<concept10> xlinux_, i used to be in the navy (and dont talk like a sailor in the channel) :)
<AngryParsley> anyone?
<Geoffrey2> ok, can I scream now?  I install Opera, ok fine, go to the applications menu, click on Opera, nothing.....click on it again, still nothing
<Madpilot> xlinux_, concept10 - #ubuntu-offtopic for shooting the... 'manure'
<Steven_M> |Zippo|: no that's not it.
<CCmonster> run it from command line
<spaceghost> how do I get support in IRC?
<Madpilot> spaceghost, just ask a question
<imbecile> Madpilot:  lol "manure"
<pirothezero> !question
<concept10> Madpilot, I just asked, i wasnt in the conversation
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<spaceghost> ok lol
<spaceghost> my sound card is not working
<spaceghost> its detecting as my modem
<xlinux_> ok.. its funny that the linux community is vehemently against any swear word, even one in good taste
<concept10> xlinux_, come to -offtopic
<t3hwiz0rd> lol
<spaceghost> I have an ATI Northbridge I think
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: look what you've done now :P
<spaceghost> I tried all the guides on the forums
<spaceghost> no luck
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: what did i do?
<troxor> t3hwiz0rd: unno, stirred up offtopic chatter ;)
<t3hwiz0rd> god forbid
<roadown> hello
<concept10> xlinux_, are you on navy.togetherweserved.com?
<pirothezero> AngryParsley, what is the main purpose of the raid ? small or large files?
<xlinux_> no
<imbecile> xlinux_:  the thing I find funniest is to look at the ubuntu wallpapers.. probably 80% have naked women on them
<yurimxpxman> can someone help me with this kernel I just compiled? I keep getting a fatal error saying modules.dep doesn't exist
<AngryParsley> pirothezero: large files
<yurimxpxman> I can't access X right now :(
<AngryParsley> like DVD images
<xlinux_> i dont use IRC much.. i dont even know how to get to off topic
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: smack that has to be a ring tone, its deserving
<pirothezero> ive heard good things about xfs for large files
<AngryParsley> pirothezero: like I said, reliability is #1
<Madpilot> xlinux_, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<AngryParsley> pirothezero: is xfs even maintained anymore?
<joe7d6> why doesn't ubuntu do bi-arch? ...
<spaceghost> so does no one know the answer to my question?
<pirothezero> iono i was looking to switch to it after my finals to try it out
<Steil> where does sshd keep its logs?
<AngryParsley> heh
<concept10> how may I install the most minimal install of ubuntu - any suggestions?  I mean lower than -server, more like -minimal
<troxor> Steil: try /var/log/daemon.log
<SickOfWindows> can someone help me with instnallation problems?
<pirothezero> ask the question SickOfWindows whats the problem
<Geoffrey2> oh cool, trying to start Opera from the command line shoots a core dump
<SickOfWindows> pirothezero: i've burned an iso onto disk. the burning is fine i bileve. the problem is that the screen goes blank after i choose "install ubuntu" or "check cd for defects"
<premier_> Hello, I'm building a new computer for linux.  How does AMD64 compare to Intel64, esp as far as linux goes?
<ubuntubeginz> SickOfWindows: can u use the liveCD...
<|chiz|> the intel 64 is only for the old xeon processors
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, cool. I've had Opera crash (all browsers crash...) but never barf a core dump & refuse to start...
<joe7d6> premier_: simply put: intel has the upper hand right now ;)
<grn> is there a way to edit that lilo.config from initramfs?
<AngryParsley> premier_: um, I think you might be mistaken. IA64 is itanium, AMD64 is x86-64 (supported by athlon 64s and core 2 duos)
<|chiz|> amd64 is for the amd and core 2 processors
<|chiz|> right itainum,not xeon
<AngryParsley> so you probably want the AMD64
<SickOfWindows> ubuntubeginz: u mean, can i do the Trying of ubuntu without the installation thingie?
<ubuntubeginz> SickOfWindows: yeah man, can u at least do that..or not
<ubuntubeginz> or even it freezes before that
<Geoffrey2> Madpilot, ah, I see the problem....when I installed Feisty I never got around to reinstalling java.... :)
<SickOfWindows> ubuntubeginz: u mean the first choice: Start Or install Ubuntu? IF so, No i cannot@\
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, Opera should install just fine w/o Java - I usually install it before I install Java on a new installation
<defcon> im having problems with gnome menu editor, im trying to add forcefield to it, create a launcher, I add it and it dont appear in gnome menu
<defcon> any ideas
<pirothezero> SickOfWindows, are you running two monitors?
<Geoffrey2> Madpilot, installs fine....won't run though
<SickOfWindows> pirothezero: no.
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, it should run w/o Java too... has here.
<ubuntubeginz> SickOfWindows: Can U boot into the liveCD... and is there any existing OS present in ur system
<Madpilot> ubotu, u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<joe7d6> Mad and Geo: funny that my opera couldnt find java. but firefox tarball does java fine...
<defcon> how do I reinstall gnome menu
<defcon> its not working right
<defcon> installed apps arent showing up and I cannot add them
<defcon> its driving me nutso
<defcon> lol
<SickOfWindows> ubuntubeginz: i think i've answered your question already. When I put the disc into my drive and restart the computer, i will see the Ubuntu Installation screen with the several choices.  but that's as far as i can go
<seek_therapy_> #phpwomen
<tarelerulz> have any of you use an app that need an older version of java and it look for java in different place . That being said  How do you tell the program where to find the executable ?
<SickOfWindows> ubuntubeginz: yes, the system currently has WinXP
<Madpilot> SickOfWindows, one of those first choices should be "Test this CD" - have you run that testing program?
<Geoffrey2> um, ok, what the heck was that?
<Brouken> is there any way to force 100hz to different resolutions with fglrx from at in feisty fawn ?
<Geoffrey2> talk about spamming the channel.....
<SickOfWindows> Madpilot: hi. Yes, I've tried "CHeck CD for defects", and I also get the blank/black screen
<Madpilot> SickOfWindows, is this a CD you burned, or a pressed ShipIt CD?
<zoidberg> hey guys
<zoidberg> how do you get ActiveX controls to work on firefox?
<SickOfWindows> Madpilot: it's a cd that i've burned. shipit cd is something i'm waiting for
<SickOfWindows> Madpilot: i think my cd that i burned is fine.
<zoidberg> can anyone help me
<Madpilot> SickOfWindows, did you run an md5sum check on the ISO before you burned it?
<zoidberg> i'm trying to get activeX controls to work on firefox?
<defcon> !gnome > defcon
<SickOfWindows> Madpilot: yes, and the numberss match.
<Madpilot> zoidberg, activex is (thankfully) a Windows-only problem
<Madpilot> SickOfWindows, odd. burned it slow, like 4x or 6x? That seems to help with most burners & ISOs...
<zoidberg> Madpilot, but there is this website that requires activeX plugins, what can i do ?
<JamesDean59> hello everybody
<ubuntubeginz> SickOfWindows: maybe did u give some time at the blank screen... maybe ur ram is low and it is still loading... just my hunch... sorry man...dont really knoe...
<SickOfWindows> madpilot, i like you to know that i've read about people with the same symptoms on ubuntuforums. for example, please see description of symptoms in http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2627440&postcount=5
<|chiz|> zoidberg, you might want to try to install internet explorer, puke!
<SickOfWindows> ubuntubeginz: i have 1 gig of ram
<JamesDean59> i know this is a ubuntu chat room but i have a question about Adobe Premiere....if you've used it..why does it take FOREVER to load a project?
<SickOfWindows> ubuntubeginz: i've given it plenty of time
<defcon> anyone know why when I add things to the gnome menu it doesnt appear?
<nomasteryoda> there is ies4linux to install them .. .... in wine
<defcon> anyone have a related problem like that
<SickOfWindows> Madpilot: i've burned at 4x speed and it doesn't work
<Madpilot> SickOfWindows, not sure what to suggest, if it seems to be a good download & a good burn. Sorry...
<zoidberg> |chiz|, but the website says it supports firefox....its toonamijetstream.com
<Geoffrey2> sigh.....nope, Opera will not start at all
<SickOfWindows> does any ubuntu install expert live near me?
<Madpilot> zoidberg, AFAIK ActiveX doesn't work in Firefox, even in Windows.
<zoidberg> http://www.toonamijetstream.com
<defcon> anyone see this? or do I have to register my nick
<|chiz|> zoidberg, I'm pretty sure that firefox only supports it for its windows version
<Madpilot> SickOfWindows, there could be a Linux or Ubuntu user's group near  you. What counts as 'near'?
<Brouken> is there any way to force 100hz to different resolutions with fglrx from ati in feisty fawn ?
<ubuntubeginz> defcon: yeah..roger that... we see U ...
<SickOfWindows> Madpilot: vancouver, canada
<defcon> cool
<defcon> thnx
<joe7d6> zoidberg: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page and tried to lower the security level to allow activex to work
<defcon> yo anyone familiar with gnome
<defcon> anyone know why when I add things to the gnome menu it does not appear
<defcon> is it a bug
<|chiz|> defcon,  how are you adding things to the menu?
<defcon> gnome menu in preferences
<defcon> prefs/main menu
<Madpilot> SickOfWindows, join #ubuntu-ca, I'm just over in Victoria - I'm sure we can set you up with a known-to-work CD and/or actual in-person help
<defcon> I go to a menu, system utilites and im trying to add forcefield
<defcon> and it wont appear
<Geoffrey2> I get two ld.so errors, telling me libjvm.so and libawt.so cannot be preloaded, two X error: Bad Device....Failed to load device messages, and then a Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<defcon> |chiz|, am i doing it right
<SickOfWindows> Madpilot: wow. that's extra nice of you
<defcon> ive done it before for nmap
<defcon> but for some reason its not working anymore
<defcon> should I maybe reinstall gnome
<Madpilot> SickOfWindows, /join #ubuntu-ca
<SickOfWindows> if i get some in-person help soon, he'll get some tiramisu cake, if he comes before i finish it all.
<SickOfWindows> 8-)
<joe7d6> defcon: you mean some setting under gnome wont save?
<randomnick> hi I'm new to ubuntu. I have a question about the task bar. I open like 4 firefox windows and it auto group my firefox windows. Is there anyway to make it not to group the similiar windows?
<defcon> yea, it seems only in the system tools menu
<defcon> so I guess I gotta make my own folder right
<joe7d6> defcon: try logging out or even restart, the buggy/slow gnome on suse 10,2 did that once in a while too :p
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: hey
<|chiz|> defcon: that menu editor is working for me
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: how do i upload these files from motomodders.com?
<Kix> I've written a script, to load my slmodemd daemon, and a want it to automatically start on boot. I've put it into my /etc/init.d path, but it doesn't seem to be loading when i boot?
<|chiz|> defcon: you are checking the box by the things that you are adding?
<defcon> yes
<defcon> i figured it out, thankyou, I just cannot add anything to the system tools menu
<genii> slmodem already has an init.d file called sl-modem-daemon
<defcon> i gotta make my own folder
<defcon> try adding something to system tools, maybe there is a work around
<defcon> its not necessary tho, thankyou for the help |chiz| and joe7d6
<defcon> joe7d6, your right restarting does help things :)
<Kix> genii: Yeah... i know... But i... I've customised one, and i would like to replace it... Only it doesn't automatically run
<genii> Kix do sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/<the filename>
<danny3793> Oh my god, is Troxor still here???
<|chiz|> randomnick: is it in system->preferences->windows
<Gerro> is there a guide for getting a media player fully working with all codecs possible and integrating it with browsers? gxine, mplayer ,etc don't care which any guide would be helpful. Also gxine keeps raping my cdrom everytime it starts leads to lot of crashing too, auto play features suck they always do! what if a virus was the autoplay on that music cd?
<RandomizedNIck> can someone please help me with the taskbar? I dont want it to group the similiar windows into one... how do I change that setting?
<Flannel> !restructed | Gerro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restructed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !restricted | Gerro
<ubotu> Gerro: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<danny3793> Flannel, did troxor leave?
<joe7d6> Gerro: god forbids virus on linux :p try automatix. it works.
<Flannel> !automatix | joe7d6, Gerro
<ubotu> joe7d6, Gerro: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Gerro> Flannel: also what the heck is matroska? its a free open source video thing yet "NO" support in it, how do you rip those files?
<Gerro> joe7d6: if it executes it will infect, at least user then its all question of getting root privs
<Flannel> Gerro: I have no idea what matroska is
<danny3793> how do i restart X-server?
<RAOF> It's a a/v container format, like mp4 and avi
<Flannel> danny3793: ctrl-alt-backspace
<genii> ctrl-alt-backspace restarts X
<Jango> hey, i cant get my firefox to work with flash at all, i have a 64 bit system and i guess the firefox is 32bit, anyone willing to take a look at my setup and see what's out of whack?
<Gerro> Flannel: well its open source format for dvds or something
<Gerro> Flannel: some dude on irc channel gave me a movie encoded with it and have no clue how to open it
<danny3793> thank you :)
<RAOF> Jango: The firefox is not 32bit.  Check out the x86-64 section of ubuntuforums.org, it's got a number of good howtos for flash on x86-64
<genii> Jango It's the flash part not the firefox part
<Jango> hm
<danny3793> how do i reconfigure xserver through recovery?
<joe7d6> Flannel: to each his own. mikey dell uses on his laptop :p
<majd> Hey, I'm having trouble setting up a wireless connection. It's finding the network, i click on it, it asks me for the key, i put it, i press enter, now i get 5 blue bars
<majd> in the system tray
<majd> but it's not connected.
<majd> it's also not giving me any errors
<Flannel> joe7d6: please don't recommend automatix in this channel.
<joe7d6> fine then.
<RAOF> Gerro, Flannel: The matroska demuxer is in gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, so you should be able to play it in Totem-gstreamer by default.
<danny3793> nevermind i found it
<salim> hi
<booster614> hello all
<salim> hello all
<RAOF> joe7d6: For example, automatix sends SIGKILL to dpkg.  If dpkg is writing to your pakcage database at that point, you run the serious risk of irreperably breaking your package manager.
<ryan__> Quick question, where can I locate the script that gnome runs when logging in for the first time?
<mbay> hello all 2
<salim> mbay hi
<ryan__> Well, not for the first time. But every time you log in.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(danny3793/#ubuntu) !startup
(Miso/#ubuntu) ok aum
(ubotu/#ubuntu) To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
(aum/#ubuntu) Miso: any repos you add - you're giving them root access to your box
(RAOF/#ubuntu) Gerro: I'd suggest installing all of the gstreamer0.10-plugins-* packages, + gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg.  That should install support for almost every audio codec ever.
(ubuntubeginz/#ubuntu) danny3793: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html ...follow this... hope u r not using ATI chipset...
<Miso> understood, aum
* RAOF sanity-checks the link
<Miso> i'll add nothing
<joe7d6> enough with the autamot. i want to know why firefox is 'dependenced' linked to many crucial software in ubuntu. doesnt make much sense to me :p thanks
<ubuntubeginz> ATI & Ubuntu..dont seem to sync ... :)
<RAOF> ubuntubeginz: That link is wrong.
<Flannel> joe7d6: do you have examples?
<RAOF> ubuntubeginz: You no longer need to add any extra repositories.
<Gerro> RAOF: gxine keeps trying to kill my cdrom and nothing plays
<RAOF> Gerro: So, why are you using gxine?
<JamesDean59> i know this is a ubuntu chat room but i have a question about Adobe Premiere....if you've used it..why does it take FOREVER to load a project?
<RAOF> Gerro: Make sure you have totem-gstreamer installed, and use totem.
<Flannel> JamesDean59: All of abodes software does.  But, that's grossly offtopic, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic next time
<Gerro> RAOF: becacuse mplayer keeps returning -vo not found error
<ubuntubeginz> RAOF: Oh ... i just did that... to install beryl and it worked... so i think u shld do both the apt-get shld work rite...
<majd> how do you edit the compiz preferences?
<dts> I need to ssh into another ubuntu machine as ROOT, how do i enable the account?
<RAOF> ubuntubeginz: Yes, but that repository is not needed - you're getting compiz from the Ubuntu universe repositories.
<richard> do usb plugin phones work with ubuntu
<Gerro> RAOF: I mean "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<RAOF> dts: You do know that's a *terribly* bad idea.
<joe7d6> let say i want to use firefox tarball from mozilla.com. and i prefer to ditch the stock firefox came with feisty(which i dont really need it anyway). apt-get remove firefox i get The following packages will be REMOVED:
<joe7d6>   firefox firefox-gnome-support gnome-user-guide ubuntu-docs  yelp
<Akuma_> has anyone gotten subclipse to work on feisty?
<melchior> majd, sshd_config
<RAOF> Gerro: So why are you using mplayer.  *Use Totem*
<richard> do usb plugin phones for skype work with ubuntu ?
<dts> RAOF: well how do i do it temporarily?
* unikon is away: AFK  
<Flannel> dts: Which other machine?  Is it an ubuntu box? or what?  You wantto be root on that box? use -l
<Flannel> !away > unikon
<Gerro> ubuntubeginz: which version of beryl? I'm using 0.1.9999.2 because latest one i get WSOD
<dts> Flannel: -l where?
* unikon is back (gone 00:00:25)
* unikon is away: AFK  
* unikon is back (gone 00:00:06)
<Flannel> dts: the -l option in ssh can be used to determine your username on the remote box
<Miso> i had to reinstall feisty because i messed it up trying to install a flash plugin for mozilla, can anyone tell me which flash package i should be installing from synaptic for feisty?
<Flannel> unikon: turn that off please
<gif89pro> dts: ssh as a normal account, then su once in
<ubuntubeginz> Gerro: i cant remember...i installed at home... however , if u having a ATI Chipset , you have to be wary..a lot of my frenz cant seem to get it to work
<unikon> im trying to set it to only 1 other channel
<RAOF> dts: Why don't you ssh in using a non-root administrator account, and then "sudo -i"?  Although you still don't want to do that :)
<Akuma_> Miso: ubuntu extras ?
<Miso> Akuma_ is that the name of the package?
<Flannel> joe7d6: I'd hardly call that "Lots".  And all of that is because those packages depend on firefox.  That's not abnormal.
<joe7d6> Gerro: in mplayer options make sure video tab is set to Xv
<RAOF> Miso: flashplayer-nonfree.
<salim> lol
<dts> hah, it works with public key ssh authentication
<os_> testing
<Akuma_> Miso: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<salim> hey im a new b to ubuntu
<salim> any tips
<joe7d6> not on redhat or suse :p though. just curious. as long as it doesnt interfere with my firefox tarball.
<RAOF> salim: Yup: the #ubuntu channel is always busy, almost always too busy to answer open ended questions like that :)
<Akuma_> salim: sure, you can read the wiki at : help.ubuntu.com/community ... i found it very helpfull
<Gerro> RAOF: thankies it worked =D
<nj786> umm i seem to have broken a pakage manager
<Flannel> joe7d6: gnome-user-guide uses yelp, which uses firefox.
<salim> kool
<nj786> how do i fix it
<Miso> Akuma_ - thank you
<nj786> i had to reboot my linux
<gif89pro> salim: or just stick around and watch this room.... lots to learn just by watching
<Akuma_> Miso: np
<salim> thanx :)
<nj786> anybody?
<Akuma_> nj786: i see you've been learning about packages, eh? hehe ...
<nj786> yuh but listen
<salim> lol
<Akuma_> nj786: what do you mean you've 'broken' it ?
<nj786> akuma, i had to re install my linux
<RAOF> nj786: In order to help you, we'd need some information.  Such as: the *exact* error messages, what you were trying to do when it broke, etc
<Akuma_> nj786: reinstall? how come?
<nj786> akuma, i need to send you a screen shot
<nj786> give me 2 mins
<Akuma_> k
<salim> wow
<salim> screen shot
<salim> ?
<os_> how do i setting a gateway in ubuntu server for my cyber cafe?....
<os_> i tried before but no luck........just dont work
<joe7d6> Flannel: and i think it's impractical to build firefox in 64bit on 64bit system. if it's 32bit build hell of lot of plugins installation would be much more easier
<salim> wat are the kool stuff i can do with ubuntu?
<nj786> akuma, here is 1 http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=54kqukl
<Flannel> joe7d6: you're entitled to your opinion.
<Matthai> hi, I have a question about NTFS support under Ubuntu... I installed ntfs-tools, but under Gparted I am not able to see ntfs write support...
<salim> matthi ur f-0
<os_> ntfs to write support u need to install ntfs-3g package
<Akuma_> salim: if you want something 'cool' and you have a good enough graphics card you might wanna try desktop effects
<ubuntubeginz> salim: chk this out ...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ ...
<salim> i only have brownn colour's
<nj786> akuma, i have no idea why everyhthing jsut forze up after i was using pidgen and my firned was sending me something i kept siging off and on from pidgen
<Flannel> nj786: How did you install pidgin?
<nj786> and then it strted acting weird so i restareted my pc
<nj786> i typed it in terminal it think
<Akuma_> salim: see System > Preferences > Desktop Effects
<nj786> akuma, http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=5x3kopt
<neosimago> hi guys. i'm getting linux.conf not found while m-a a-i dazuko
<Flannel> nj786: typed it in a terminal?  Pidgin isn't in any Ubuntu version.  So, you did somethign else to get it.
<salim> tell me
<Matthai> well, ntfs-3g is ALREADY installed, since it was installed together with ntfs-tools
<salim> virus's ???
<Akuma_> nj786: its loading, wait up
<nj786> i forgot
<neosimago> any idea where the solution might be?
<nj786> my firend told me how to do it
<nj786> i dont remember
<Miso> akuma_: was that package supposed to add a flash plugin for firefox?
<joe7d6> someone should build a pidgin deb .wait checking...
<nj786> akuma, what is loading?
<Akuma_> Miso: yeah ... well it worked for me
<Akuma_> nj786: the picture
<salim> coffe is loading
<nj786> ok
<joe7d6> yo http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin
<nj786> akuma, how do i solve this problem
<salim> virus's
<neosimago> or does anyone have a how to on installing dazuko for fiesty?
<Akuma_> Miso: although i installed it from Add/Remove ... but i doubt it makes any difference ...
<salim> dazuko for wot
<salim> fiesty
<salim> im totally win
<os_> try mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1
<salim> this ubuntu is too much for my stomc
<Akuma_> Miso: did you restart firefox?
<nj786> akuma?
<os_> try mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/mountpoint
<Akuma_> nj786: i can't see your picture from here, sorry
<nj786> you have to click it akuma
<Miso> Akuma: yes
<nj786> to enlarge
<Miso> Akuma: should i be installing from root?
<nj786> akuma, try clikin on the pic
<Akuma_> nj786: it doesn't load. i'm in a 'weird' situation and don't have a very quick connection so i'm not too surprised
<majd> man..the headphones sound like shit..but the speakers sound great...how can i fix this?
<nj786> can anyone else see it?
<Akuma_> Akuma_: if you used synaptic you already did
<ryan__> Am I doing something wrong? I have conky setup how I like it. And I want it to auto-start when I log in.. I went to System -> Preferences -> Sessions.. Then clicked "New"... Named it "Conky Monitor" and as the command I put "conky"... When I exit out of the sessions window, the settings are not saved!
<Miso> i don't understand how it couldn't work after a fresh install..
<joe7d6> ryan__: i encountered the problem. do 'chown user:group .config/autostart' and maybe 'chmod 644' on that dir too.
<nj786> is there a way i can find out my linux is running properly
<nj786> running normal
<nj786> anybody?
<newbie0034> hi, how can I format a MMC card attached to my computer via a USB drive? I can detect the MMC drive. fdisk /media/MMC/ does not work
<rmz_> hi, anyone know, which dir or file I shuold copy to get my bookmarks (firefox) in new installation? Bookmarksbackup?
<newbie0034> rmz_: go to the bookmark manager and import / export
<os__> hello
<Jeanre> hi all
<majd> Hey, the speakers work perfect, but the headphones sound VERY distorted at mid levels
<Jeanre> how much faster is a 64bit OS VS 32bit OS?
<rmz_> newbie0034: clever ;D thank you!
<os__> need help here for setting up a gateway in ubuntu server........anyone ?
<Jeanre> os__: iptables?
<Jeanre> all you have to do is enable natting
<newbie0034> jeanre: I'm using 64 and don't notice a difference
<os__> i did but cannot access internet from my lan here
<Jeanre> newbie0034: so whats then use of mobing over?
<newbie0034> jeanre: I am not sure, it is a wider bus so in theroy is should be faster. I believe it will only work faster if the software is made to use it
<steven__> hi everybody
<kraut> moin
<Tarkus> hey, whats the best IDE for web stuff (php, css, html, etc..)??
<Jeanre> Tarkus: vim
<Jeanre> :D
<newbie0034> jeanre: I believe event 64 bit software does not always use the full potential,, video software is usually better, but I haven't noticed a difference myself
<Jeanre> or emacs
<zOrK> when does the spring term begins in the U.S?
<Jeanre> newbie0034: but the dual core makes a difference?
<steven__> sprng term for college?
<ryan__> Thanks, that did the trick. I was able to add conky to the session startup... Now I have one minor problem.. When I logged in, it brought conky to the foreground >< It's above all other windows.
<berent> i think media which i have mounted on startup are not unmounted when shutdown how do tackle this.
<berent> i think media which i have mounted on startup are not unmounted when shutdown how do tackle this.
<yo> \joing #ruby
<Dheeraj_k> getting error while upgrading to feisty :(   (Could not calculate the upgrade)
<newbie0034> jeanre: that is a different thing, it is 2 ALU's?  I think ALU,, it's been a while since hardware class,, but two different processors crunching math
<Dheeraj_k> apt log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20940/
<Dheeraj_k> main log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20939/
<majd> Hey, the speakers work perfect, but the headphones sound VERY distorted at mid levels
<Jeanre> newbie0034: I bought a amd 5200+ 64bit dual core cpu
<Dheeraj_k> can any body pls help?
<newbie0034> jeanre: sounds sweet, I think your chances of finding compatible software in *nix is better than the mainstream OS's
<newbie0034> majd: I suspect your headphones are to blame
<majd> newbie0034, no they're not, they work fine on my mac
<Ta1> In Beryl anybody know how to stop it from taking away the bar at the top of each window? the one that lets you close/move etc
<RAOF> newbie0034, Jeanre: 64bit software is generally inherently *slower* than 32bit software (because there's more overhead in having to use 64bit addresses).  However, the x86-64 instruction set is an exception to this rule, because it removed a number of the stupid things in IA32
<newbie0034> majd: In that case I do not know, just cetain sound ranges?
<archangelpetro> does anyone here find that xorg constantly increases the amount of memory used? slowly eating up mor eand more?
<joe7d6> majd: the truth is your cans are not linux compatible lol
<Dheeraj_k> getting error while upgrading to feisty :(   (Could not calculate the upgrade)  apt log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20940/   main log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20939/
<RAOF> newbie0034, Jeanre: The practical upshot is that x86-64 software generally runs faster than i386 software.  However, since almost all software anyone uses at the moment doesn't use anywhere near the full potential of the CPU, you don't notice :)
<berent> i think media which i have mounted on startup are not unmounted when shutdown how do tackle this.
<Ta1>  In Beryl anybody know how to stop it from taking away the Titlebar at the top of each window? the one that lets you close/move etc
<Jeanre> RAOF: but I presume beryl etc.. should be alot faster?
<RAOF> newbie0034, Jeanre: If you do something CPU intensive (audio/video encoding/decoding is a good example), then you'll find x86-64 programs perform about 30% faster.
<Dheeraj_k> getting error while upgrading to feisty :(   (Could not calculate the upgrade)  apt log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20940/   main log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20939/
<steven__> I have a genrel Ubuntu question- Can anyone help?
<RAOF> Jeanre: No, because Beryl isn't actually CPU intensive.
<newbie0034> RAOF: thanks for the info
<zOrK> when does the spring term begins in the U.S?
<zOrK> in college?
<Flannel> zOrK: #ubuntu-offtopic is --> that way
<Jeanre> RAOF: so 64bit CPU's have no advantage over its 32bit counterparts?
<joe7d6> newbie0034: i found 64bit to be noticeably faster than 32bit on suse. not sure about ubuntu. but gcc is definitely faster on 64bit
<Akuma_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dheeraj_k> getting error while upgrading to feisty :(   (Could not calculate the upgrade)  apt log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20940/   main log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20939/
<Jeanre> Can you stop repeating?
<Dheeraj_k> !could not calculate upgrade
<newbie0034> joe7d6: I'm not doing a lot of cpu intensive stuff
<pc5> ciao a tutti
<joe7d6> i swear by 64bit:p and use beryl to offload graphical work to gpu makes your cpu faster too :p
<pc5> ciaio
<Jeanre> All I actually wanted was someone to convince me to move to ubuntu 64bit from windows xp 32bit
<newbie0034> jeanre: I think I can do that
<ubuntubeginz> when i trpe *ls* , lets say a lot of folders appear..how do i do such that onli folders starting with a particular letter are shown..
<ranjan> looking for a mp3 player Wolverine ESP or cowon a2 any suggestions?
<Jeanre> newbie0034: please note I am a software dev so I need those tools
<Akuma_> ubuntubeginz: ls foo*
<Akuma_> ubuntubeginz: hmm.. actually that's probably not really what you want ...
<Jeanre> newbie0034: pm?
<neptune> Hello
<Akuma_> ubuntubeginz: but ls foo <TAB> <TAB> might help you
<neptune> I wanted to know if Feisty supports GTK 1.2 apps ?
<neptune> I am running into trouble using XMMS and Audacity
<RAOF> Jeanre: x86-64 processors *do* run software faster than 32bit processors.
<RAOF> neptune: Yes, feisty supports GTK1.2
<Jeanre> RAOF: but from a windows -> linux perspective
<neosimago> make menuconfig does't work --errors- any ideas?
<lianjie> help me~~~~~~~
<neptune> RAOF : GTK 1.2 apps ilike XMMS don't render any text in the menus
<neosimago> In file included from scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:24:
<neosimago> scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:32:20: error: curses.h: No such file or directory
<Dheeraj_k>  getting error while upgrading to feisty :(   (Could not calculate the upgrade)  apt log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20940/   main log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20939/
<neptune> I found that they work fine in the Live cd
<RAOF> Jeanre: I don't know what you mean there.  Windows software is almost invariably 32bit, so you don't get any benefit in windows, whereas linux software is almost invariable 64bit (on x86-64 systems), so you do get the benefit.
<joe7d6> neptune: audacity 1.3.2 uses gtk2 http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Audacity
<neptune> oh , thanks
<johnw188> how can you force apt-get to download instead of pull from an install cd; I've misplaced mine, and I'm sure there must be a flag
<lianjie> i install the kde but skype not used!!! why???????
<neptune> still i would like it if i could run GTK 1.2
<neptune> I love XMMS by the way
<Jeanre> neptune: mpd++
<lianjie> i install the kde but skype not used!!! why???????
<neptune> and audacious are memory hogs by comparison
<joe7d6> OMG, mac pro seems to work with feisty!! cant wait to load it!!
<RAOF> Jeanre: *However*, unless you're using CPU intensive software, you won't notice the difference.  Web browsing, email, watching videos etc you won't notice.
<neptune> Jeanre what does mpd++ mean ??
<lianjie> i install the kde but skype not used!!! why???????
<newbie0034> can anyone tell me what command to send to fdisk to format a MMC drive?  fdisk /media/MMC does not work
<RAOF> newbie0034: You need to fdisk the dev node, which will be under /dev/????
<zama> ciao
<zama> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<JamesG> Can someone point me to a basic fglrx howto for feisty? I've done it on dapper, so I assume it's pretty similar, but Googling reveals dozens of howtos, all of which seem to be incomplete.
<RAOF> JamesG: System->Administration->Restricted Manager.  Then hit the "enable" button next to your video card.
<newbie0034> RAOF: in the dev directory there are many things,, I do not know what to put
<majd> hey, i'm trying to setup murrine...i installed the package in universe, installed a theme, but Murrine doesn't come up in the Window Border list
<neptune> Anybody know any hack by which i can use GTk 1.2 ??
<ubuntubeginz> Akuma_: thanks ..never realised the soln was this simple
<JamesG> RAOF: Wow, cool
<RAOF> neptune: If you *can't* use GTK1.2, that's a bug.
<neptune> oh
<RAOF> JamesG: Yes.  People don't know how cool Feisty is.
<neptune> I'll file a bug report then
<mjr> neptune, you can use it just fine. If you mean you want to make all gtk 2 -using apps use 1.2 instead, that you can't do.
<JamesG> Hm, my hardware apparently doesn't need restricted drivers. Odd.
<Mirage> I'm having a problem with my nVidia accelerated graphics drivers on feisty
<neptune> But the thing is , it worked on the Live CD !
<RAOF> JamesG: Oh.  That sucks, the restricted manager doesn't work for you then :(
<mjr> neptune, what worked?
<Mirage> My GUI keeps freezing if I use them
<JamesG> RAOF: heh, oh well.
<RAOF> Mirage: How did you install them?
<Dheeraj_k> getting error while upgrading to feisty :(   (Could not calculate the upgrade)  apt log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20940/   main log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20939/
<neptune> XMMS works fine in the Live cd
<Mirage> through synaptic
<JamesG> I'm not sure switching to the closed source driver will help performance.. It's a pretty old card.
<Mirage> the thing is, that the entire GUI freezes, but not the mouse pointer
<neptune> And does not render text in the Hard Disk install
<Mirage> the system still responds to pings from my laptop, and the music in amarok keeps playing
<zoidberg> hey guys quick question
<Mirage> but the keyboard is also frozen, so I can't attempt to restart X
<mjr> neptune, oh, well, it should work in an installed ubuntu as well. You might wish to try beep-media-player instead though, it's a fork of xmms
<ryan__> Can anyone recomend a good terminal program? I want something that I can make 100% transparent, hide all borders / menu bars / scroll bars. And put onto my desktop so I have a nice easy terminal there.
<zoidberg> i installed mplyaer and the mplayer firefox plugin...but streaming vids in firefox are still using the gstreamer plugin....where can i change it to mplayer?
<neptune> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=443477&highlight=gtk1+apps+text
<neptune> I got not replies.....
<aimtrainer> zoidberg, just uninstall the other plugin ?
<neptune> There is a screenshot
<k1gwb> hp printers on ubuntu suck ass
<Mirage> This thing only happens when I have the accelerated nVidia drivers enabled, not when i use the reverse engineered (i'm assuming) ones that come with Ubuntu
<JamesG> Hm, if I stick a second hard drive in my desktop box, will the feisty install gracefully handle installing to it without nerfing my prexisting Windows partition, which is raid 0 on 2 existing drives, and set up grub?
<Jeanre> is there a way you can export from outlook to some format evolution can use?
<zoidberg> aimtrainer how
<zoidberg> i forget the actual plugin
<Mirage> but the ones that come with ubuntu are far less efficient
<aimtrainer> just search for it in synaptic zoidberg
<zoidberg> i know its gstreamer
<Mirage> so I really want to use the ones that give me proper hardware acceleration
<RAOF> Mirage: Hm.  What graphics card do you have?
<Mirage> 6600 with 256 MB VRAM
<RAOF> And what drivers did you install, exactly?
<Mirage> let's see
<newbie0034> RAOF: the MMC to format in connected to a usb bus 1 device 3 should I use /dev/usbdev1.3_ep82  ?
<Jeanre> who here does dev work?
<ubuntubeginz> hi guys, what does it mean..when some of the folder names like java@ ...wat does the @ symbol mean...
<genii> k1gwb Laserjet 3,4, and 5 series work better with linux than windoze
<Mirage> nvidia-glx
<tarelerulz> I am trying  to install frostwire and I don't want to install other java just to use it ,but i would rather make link to java's executable ?
<RAOF> newbie0034: No, probably not, unless that exists.  Checking the "dmesg" log for mmc should get you something, but I'm not sure.  Maybe gparted will work better, though?
<RAOF> Mirage: Ok, awesome.  Those should work.  (Stupid binary drivers :()
<newbie0034> RAOF: thanks I'll check
<Mirage> I am pretty sure I'm not supposed to use the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers, because their description states that they are for geforce 2 and lower
<RAOF> Mirage: However, why don't we try the newer drivers, since the current ones don't work: install the nvidia-glx-new drivers.
<non|inear> when i run  sudo update-initramfs -u, I am getting a kernel panic error on reboot (RAMDISK ran out of memory).  can anyone help?
<Mirage> I'll try that
<Mirage> I don't think the "new" ones were available when I first installed 7.04
<Mirage> I don't remember having this problem on 6.10 either
<RAOF> Mirage: If you installed before the official release, that's entirely possible.  They were only available a couple of weeks before the release.
<majd> how do i edit the compiz settings?
<blendimp> lalalawl
<majd> i know it has something to do with gconf...but i dont' know how to load it
<Mirage> I installed 7.04 after the official release, I guess I just didn't see them then
<k1gwb> gconf-editor
<RAOF> majd: You ask in #ubuntu-effects, where people will hear.  And it's "gconf-editor" to load the gconf editor :)
<Mirage> okay, now they are installed
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<majd> RAOF, thanks :)
<Mirage> would the new ones replace the old ones, then?
<fluvvell> IntuitiveNipple, yeah. I suspect some kind of bug but where to report it?  I've looked at avahi.org but there is - well - quite a bit of reading. It also seems more appropriate to a mobile computer.
<Mirage> because i still only have one option in the restricted drivers manager
<fluvvell> my desktop which I just upgraded to Feisty, changes its main eth from eth0 to eth1 whenever it comes out of suspend mode! Where can I go to sort this out? It comes up with a mac address exactly the reverse of its normal mac address!
<RAOF> Mirage: Installing the new ones should have uninstalled the old ones, as far as I know.
<Mirage> Okay then
<Mirage> I'll try enabling them and see if they freeze
<RAOF> Heh :)
<neptune> Did anyone see the screenshot ??
<Mirage> it was really bad, sometimes it would freeze before i was through logging in
<blendimp> wowzerz!
<RAOF> That's kinda crazy.  However, evil proprietary drivers. :(
<guigz> hello,has ubuntu abandoned mac(PPC) ports?
<k1gwb> yep
<guigz> yep?
<bluej774> Hi!
<neptune> I found in launchpad
<guigz> so PPC ubuntu is dead?
<neptune> that some folks have experienced similar problems
<non|inear> when i run  sudo update-initramfs -u, I am getting a kernel panic error on reboot (RAMDISK ran out of memory).  can anyone help?
<blendimp> no
<genii> guigz: There is a Feisty for PPC
<Madpilot> guigz, there's a community PPC port, but it's not officially supported anymore
<blendimp> get a pc not a mac
<guigz> I have PCs,but I'd like to get a mac for my daughter and get rid of OSX..:).Nice computer with a nice os
<Mirage> Okay, on my laptop now
<blendimp> keep osx
<Mirage> x failed to start now
<Mirage> after I installed the new nvidia drivers
<guigz> why?I hate it...
<guigz> Prefer ubuntu..
<blendimp> whatever you want
<guigz> or I'll have to use debian...
<JamesG> Is there any reason not to go with sun java 6 instead of 5?
<JamesG> Compatibility issues, for example? Only java thing I really run is Eclipse
<ryan__> Can anyone recomend a good terminal program? I want something that I can make 100% transparent, hide all borders / menu bars / scroll bars. And put onto my desktop so I have a nice easy terminal there.
<joe7d6> guigz: how can you hate os x :p
<joe7d6> ryan__: xterm maybe with some tweaks
<JamesG> ryan__: I believe rxvt can do all of that.
<majd> is there a way to make ubuntu go into sleep mode whenever i close the lid?
<wehttamb_> i am trying to compile amsn but i keep getting this error
<wehttamb_> checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<RAOF> majd: Yes.  In gnome-power-manager, select "sleep" as the action to take when the lid is closed :)  (System->Preferences->Power)
<wehttamb_> i have installed tcl8.4-dev like it said on the amsn wiki but it still wont compile
<RAOF> wehttamb_: *Why* are you trying to compile amsn?
<wehttamb_> because i would like to use the svn version
<wehttamb_> raof: it has more features
<Mirage> RAOF: the new drivers weren't a great success :p
<RAOF> Mirage: :(.  What didn't work?
<Mirage> X failed to start
<RAOF> Mirage: Ah, with what error?
* genii thinks about Pigdin (GAIM)
<Mirage> couldn't initialize the new drivers, i think it was
<wehttamb_> does anyone know how i can compile amsn?
<majd> feisty rocks my world
<k1gwb> grrr I can't print :(
<RAOF> Mirage: That isn't really the level of detail required to help you :).  Does /var/log/Xorg.0.log.1 or something exist?  There should be a log of the failed attempt.
<Mirage> I'll check :p
<k1gwb> greg-desktop /usr/bin/hplj1020: ...couldn't find /usr/bin/usb_printerid and DEV is not set ...thoughts?
<Mirage> hm, that's strange. i changed the driver back to "nv" and rebooted. now that I check synaptic, I can see that the old driver is still installed, but the new isn't
<vik> I'm trying to install the server CD and the hardware detect keeps freezing while trying to load IDE drivers. Any thoughts?
<wehttamb_> does anyone know why i get an error saying i need to install tcl when i try to compile amsn when i have already installed it
<non|inear> when i run  sudo update-initramfs -u, I am getting a kernel panic error on reboot (RAMDISK ran out of memory).  can anyone help?
<wehttamb_> the error comes up when i run ./configure
<wehttamb_> it is
<wehttamb_> checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<majd> RAOF, this is weird, i setup that option, but it only register a "lid close" when i close and open the lid
<majd> it's weird
<imbecile> hey guys im running kiba-dock and was wondering what option it is to enable the "windows list"?
<RAOF> majd: Heh.  It works for my laptop, but laptops are *notoriously* difficult to get right, since each and every model has a subtly different set of bugs.
<defcon> *** stack smashing detected ***: medusa terminated
<defcon> Aborted (core dumped)
<defcon> root@ion:~/scan#
<defcon> wtf is this...
<defcon> everything I run is smashing
<defcon> how do I disable smash protection
<defcon> globally
<majd> RAOF, may laptop has magnetic latches to close
<RAOF> defcon: That's awesome.  What are these programs you're trying to run, that abuse the stack in such a fashion? ;)
<Gorlist> Good morning!
<RAOF> defcon: You've built this from source yourself, or is it a package from the Ubuntu archives?
<Gorlist> right just booted up and found yet again Ubuntu 7.04 has gone back to using Mesa!
<Gorlist> instead of my ATI drivers
<Gorlist> im at a lost on what to do
<RAOF> defcon: If they're packages from the archives, you should file bugs against them, since stack protection is enabled at build-time (and I don't believe you can disable it at run-time)
<defcon> RAOF, package from ubuntu
<RAOF> defcon: Then you need to file bugs, since you can't disable the protections at run time.
<yunita> how do you do? nice to be your friends
<defcon> good u
<defcon> thnx RAOF
<xevox> some one know about a program for data recovery? y-y
<RAOF> defcon: Or you could apt-get source the packages, edit the debian/rules files, and rebuild them.
<xevox> i lose some c/c++ files y-y
<defcon> yea im trying to audit my work network
<defcon> everything I get is smashing
<defcon> any good utility you know of
<lankkuli> what sort of audit ?
<lankkuli> nessus and nmap would be first ones i'd use atleast ..
<Cubey> hello
<xevox> some one know about a program for data recovery? y-y
<defcon> lankkuli, just overall audit on security
<defcon> i dont want to pay someone
<defcon> fu|*ck that
<Cubey> What package system does Ubuntu use? RPM I'm guessing?
<lankkuli> well, with nessus you can scan for possible exloits found in your network and nmap you can do port scanning whats up and running in your network ..
<lankkuli> cubey: deb
<Cubey> ahh
<defcon> how do I apt-get uninstall
<defcon> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defcon> !apt-uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lankkuli> defcon: apt-get remove packagename ?
<defcon> ok
<defcon> thnx
<Cubey> How well developed would anyone here say Linux is for USB/hotplugging? I've dabbled in linx on & off for years now and maybe it's just the distros I tried but I never had much luck getting USB working easily except for keyboards and mice..
<SnuS> How do I insert ascii characters into a app in Xorg/XFCE - like ALT-0132 or ALT-0147 (numpad) on windows ?
<Cubey> (argh, can't seem to type tonight)
<mjr> Cubey, USB hotplugging works just fine and dandy
<mjr> Cubey, 'course, that's if you have supported hardware
<Cubey> maybe I just have some resistance to liking linux much. dunno..
<Cubey> right
<lankkuli> mrj: do i remember you from somewhere? you where in alter ego ?
<mjr> I was
<puff> Hm, okay, so the upgrade from dapper to edgy went okay, I guess.  Took about 3 hours, which sucked.
<magnetron> I can't seem to find any uuencode package in feisty. do you now where to get it, or any good alternatives?
<puff> Emacs now pops up in a ridiculously small font, though.
<yellow_chicken> anyone using berly ubuntu?
<puff> magnetron: If you need to, it's pretty easy to write an encoder/decoder for uuencode.
<mjr> magnetron, it's in sharutils package
<flukebox> hello !
<Cubey> Also it seemed that apps (in a GUI enviornment) were slower to launch than apps in windows, which never seemed right to me
<magnetron> puff, mrj, thank you
<BoLsKaM> Hi all
<mjr> magnetron, apt-get install apt-file ; apt-file update ; apt-file search uuencode :)
<Mirage> how do i shut down X without having it restart?
<Cubey> I'd click the icon to launch the application and it would sit there for 5-8 seconds or so before it would open
<magnetron> mjr: apt-file? will look into it
<mjr> Mirage, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<flukebox> killal X gdm
<Mirage> thanks
<mjr> magnetron, yeah, it's handy for looking into package file lists
<lankkuli> mjr: so i thought ..if i remember right you beat me in bloodbowl ;)
<Cubey> It just almost seemed like it was slower.
<mjr> lankkuli, actually, that's a game I never played
<lankkuli> could be then, too long time ago =)
<ubuntubeginz> hi, i 've just installed tomcat... anyone here knoes a gud tutorial on how to install Struts in Ubuntu... thanks
<Mirage> Joy
<Mirage> The new nVidia drivers worked when I installed them from package nVidia supplied at their site
<Mirage> rather than using synaptic
<_Ahti> Could i use the Ubuntu 7.04 repos instead of my 6.06's repos?
<Mirage> Let's just hope these drivers don't freeze
<Mirage> ...and they did
<Mirage> for fucks sake
<ubuntubeginz> Mirage: AFAIK, Nvidia drivers are always smooth... are u trying 3d desktop effects
<Mirage> sometimes I have, but not usually
<Mirage> they freeze even if I don't use them
<Mirage> and it's only the official drivers that freeze
<_Ahti> Doesn't nVidia have better support for drivers than ATi?
<Mirage> Don't know, don't care. All i care about is that I'm not getting hardware acceleration in my Ubuntu
<ubuntubeginz> _Ahti: dats what i thougt also, GeForce 4 64Mb..can run beryl..
<Mirage> And I want that, so I'm going to try a different OS and see if I get it there
<ryan__> You wouldnt think it would be this hard to get a terminal in X to just be borderless / transparent and sit on your desktop. I still cant figure it out.
<^4EPT^> joinh #ubuntu-ru
<^4EPT^> join #ubuntu-ru
<_Ahti> Mirage: You could fiddle around with your Ubuntu, if not... go with Mandriva or SuSE 0_0
<Mirage> I sort of want to try Vista
<Karotte> cool wie die britische regierung zensiert: http://www.prisonplanet.com/articles/may2007/130507Hookers.htm
<Karotte> sorry, wrong windows
<_Ahti> Mirage: You have a kick-ass computer?
<Karotte> -s
<Mirage> I could always just turn off the fancy effects
<Brade1> sup matthew
<ubuntubeginz> Mirage: dont blackmail the Ubuntu channel...
<caceres> hi there, can anyone tell me how  I add another display (screen) from within the ubuntu interface?
<Mirage> I'm not blackmailing
<_Ahti> Mirage: I have Vista Ultimate... Trust me, stick with XP. You a regular Windows user? Or a power-user wannabe :P
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mirage> I'm no wannabe, I know what I do
<_Ahti> !windows | Mirage
<ubotu> Mirage: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<_Ahti> hehe, i love ubotu's answer for that
<Mirage> Tell me that when Ubuntu works smoothly, so far it doesn't, lol
<_Ahti> Mirage: Whats your Ubuntu version? Are you new to Linux?
<Brade1> bye
<caceres> anyone?
<Mirage> I'm new to linux and I'm using 7.04
<caceres> add a new screen?
<Mirage> and because it hates the accelerated graphics drivers for my card, it feels really sluggish
<_Ahti> Mirage: If you don't want to fix it... Have a go at Mandriva
<_Ahti> Mirage: Guaranteed to find your hardware :P
<Mirage> I've tried to fix it, but what can I do, rewrite the driver? :(
<_Ahti> Mirage: So you've installed (compiled from source???) the driver?
<ubuntubeginz> Mirage: try gentoo.. but u have to DIY a lot of things
<Mirage> I don't really have the capacity to try out a lot of different distros
<[kray] > i am having trouble getting my network configured. i cant ping teh net!
<_Ahti> Mirage: For a beginner, the best ones out are Mandriva and Ubuntu... imo anyway. PCLinuxOS is also good...
<Mirage> and the problem isn't finding my hardware, it's making the drivers to work
<_Ahti> Mirage: Ah
<caceres> Anyone know how to have dual-monitors?
<Mirage> I've got a 6600, and i've tried two official driver versions, both of them make my GUI freeze
<Mirage> the non-accelerated drivers that come with ubuntu don't freeze, but they're really inefficient
<[kray] > someone plz tell me if u can ping 216.246.96.112
<ubuntubeginz> Mirage: isnt 6600 ATI...
<Mirage> No, nVIdia
<caceres> OMG! is Ubuntu so gay that it doesn't have a simple gui for dual monitors?
<clever> can ubuntu's kernal handle java files natively
<ikonia> caceres thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<clever> so i can exec a java binary and the kernel run it
<ikonia> clever the kernel doesn't run java
<Flannel> clever: no, you need to install java
<magnetron> Mirage: use the "restricted driver tool" to install the accelerated drivers
<ikonia> clever a jvm runs java
<osfameron> it is frustrating that linux config for dual head isn't more automated and pretty yet
<Mirage> I've done so 10 times already
<[kray] > piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee =D
<clever> i read a java readme in one of the kernel source folders
<caceres> ikonia, hows that?
<ubuntubeginz> caceres: pls be respectful to the ubuntu developers...
<Mirage> they freeze my GUI without fail
<clever> theres a kernel module which handles java within the kernel
<Mirage> sooner or later
<_Ahti> caceres: No you just have to know how to make it all work... browse around the ubuntuforums.org
<Mirage> sometimes after 30 seconds, sometimes after 10 minutes
<sujean> e so slow.
* caceres appologies to ubuntu dev team :D
<magnetron> Mirage: but uninstall the ones from the nvidia site
<ikonia> caceres the dual head options are down to a.) your desktop b.) your drivers c.) your dual headed method
<clever> and adds support to the kernel so it can run the java asif it was a normal elf file
<Mirage> I've installed them through synaptic most of the time
<bayziders> when I set a image to my skydome in beryl it does nothing just shows me a blue to yellow graident. How do I get it to work>
* clever finds it
<_Ahti> Mirage: So did you build your drivers from source, or?
<Mirage> I only tried installing them from nVidia's site the last time
<clever> ikonia: Flannel check this readme(you may need to find it elsewhere) /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.12/Documentation/java.txt.gz
<magnetron> Mirage: most of the time? you need a fresh install
<clever> Linux beats them ALL! While all other OS's are TALKING about direct
<clever> support of Java Binaries in the OS, Linux is doing it!
<_Ahti> Mirage: i might have an idea... just wait for a sec :D
<clever> quote from that txt
<ikonia> clever I'll have to view it later as I don't have access at the momen
<ikonia> moment
<Mirage> what do you mean, magnetron
<clever> i could cp it to my www root if you want:)
<Mirage> that I need to uninstall the drivers completely and then reinstall them?
<Mirage> I do that
<ikonia> clever if you wouldn't mind please.
<ubuntubeginz> hi...this is wat i used to install..beryl... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html ... maybe can help Mirage...
<_Ahti> Mirage: NOOO don't do anything yet
<clever> ikonia: it should be in http://clever.mine.nu:81/paste/java.txt.gz
<magnetron> Mirage: my computer was freezing due to an interrupt collision
<ikonia> thanks
<Mirage> the freeze is strange too. My mouse pointer can be moved, but nothing can be clicked
<Mirage> the keyboard doesn't respond either
<bayziders> Does any one know what's up with my skydome?
<ikonia> clever url not found
<clever> oops
<clever> its :82
<ikonia> ok
<clever> getting my httpd's mixed up
<Mirage> but the PC responds to ping and the music keeps playing until a new song needs to be loaded
<clever> each linux in thehouse has its own httpdallmost
<ikonia> clever thank you
<clever> the dedicated router linux doesnt though
<clever> ikonia: yw:)
<Mirage> I've tried waiting to see if it would pass, but after 30 minutes I gave that up too
<puff> Okay this is odd, I just noticed that I have *two* update-manager dialogs, each one downloading.
<AnAnt> !activedirectory
<ubotu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<puff> Should I kill 'em?
<ikonia> puff that should be impossible
<AnAnt> Hello, I followed the instructions in //help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto to be able to login to windows domain, now I can't login a local user !!!!
<ikonia> unless you've manually removed the lock files
<AnAnt> can anyone help ?
<ikonia> AnAnt look at your nsswitch.conf and your pam config
<AnAnt> ikonia: and ?
<ikonia> AnAnt check where they are authenticating against
<AnAnt> ikonia: which lines you need ?
<AnAnt> passwd:         compat winbind
<AnAnt> group:          compat winbind
<ikonia> sheesh
<ikonia> AnAnt ok - the compat definition could be causing you a problem
<ikonia> what happens when you try to login as a local user
<AnAnt> ikonia: it says : login incorrect
<ikonia> AnAnt is there an ldap user with the same login creds as the local user ?
<AnAnt> ikonia: login creds = what ?
<ikonia> login credentials, username
<AnAnt> ikonia: no there isn't an ldap user what that same login name
<ikonia> so is there a local user called bob and an ldap user called bob
<AnAnt> ikonia: nope
<clever> make a bob then:)
<ikonia> AnAnt for debugging change your passwd and group options in nsswitch.conf to "files" and try your local user
<ikonia> or change it to "winbind files"
<Mirage> _Ahti: are you figuring something out? :p
<AnAnt> ikonia: files alone didn't work
<puff> ikonia: Yeah, I removed the lock.  I had to kill update-manager earlier when I was having network problems.
<puff> ikonia: So, question remains, should I kill them?
<ikonia> puff there you go then
<ikonia> puff well, kill them both
<ikonia> puff start a fresh one
<ikonia> AnAnt that suggests that your local user account is wrong
<ikonia> AnAnt unless pam is overriding, but i doubt that
<_Ahti> Mirage: Yeah, i was... But it wouldn't work :(
<AnAnt> ikonia: wrong ? it isn't, I've been using it for long while
<clever> kill -9 pid
<_Ahti> Mirage: You should try to reconfigure your X11
<Mirage> What should I change?
<puff> ikonia: Okay, how do I restore the lock file?
<AnAnt> ikonia: is there service to restart after changing nsswitch.conf ?
<clever> puff: the program makes the lock file when it starts up
<clever> if its allready made it assumes another copy started and made it
<_Ahti> Mirage: Everything to match your nVidia card... but remember to back up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<freeza> is anyone on a macbook? i figured out how to have 2 finger scrolling and 2 finger right click on feisty, works pretty good too
<cyclops> hello
<puff> clever: See, that's what I *thought*, which is why I thoguht it was safe to delete the lock file after I killed it.
<ikonia> AnAnt if nsswitch.conf is set to file to passwd is can only use the local password files
<cyclops> can someone here tell me how to set root password for ubuntu 6.06lts
<ikonia> puff you can't
<clever> .
<IntuitiveNipple> cyclops: "sudo su" then "passwd"
<Mirage> I don't quite follow, everything seems to match already
<Mirage> it's configured as the right model, GeForce 6600
<clever> IntuitiveNipple: try sudo -i instead its better
<puff> To be specific, a) I control-c'd my original session, b) I ran it again and it griped about the lock file and apparently exited c) I removed the lock file, d) I ran it a third time, e) I noticed after a while that there are two instances running.
<AnAnt> ikonia: fixed !
<puff> ikonia: Can't what?
<clever> IntuitiveNipple: also you should be able to just sudo passwd username and bypass the whole root shell
<ikonia> AnAnt explain, I'm curious
<ikonia> puff restore the lock file
<puff> ikonia: Ah.
<AnAnt> ikonia: in /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<Mirage> both in the screen section and the device section
<ikonia> AnAnt ahh so pam was overriding it
<AnAnt> ikonia: the instructions says to add this line:
<ikonia> AnAnt I'm surprised
<bluej774> Hello, fellow Ubuntuers.
<_Ahti> Mirage: Sorry, but i don't think i can help you with this afterall. Please check ubuntuforums.org :)
<AnAnt> ikonia: auth required  pam_unix.so nullok_secure use_first_pass
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone help me reinstall my atheros wifi chipset as it worked from default install in feisty to now it has vanished...?  I am pretty certain that I have done nothing to cause this
<IntuitiveNipple> clever: Don't tell me; tell cyclops
<AnAnt> ikonia: so I removed the use_first_pass thing, and it worked
<ikonia> AnAnt makes sense
<clever> lol:S
<Mirage> It's a shame, if it wasn't for this, I would have had nothing against continuing with it
<AnAnt> ikonia: hmmm, no that's not it
<ikonia> AnAnt well spotted, I'm surprised it was pam though
<ikonia> oooh
<Mirage> But this is starting to annoy me a bit too much
<_Ahti> Mirage: You know, check ubuntuforums.org
<ikonia> Mirage quick summary - whats the problem
<_Ahti> Mirage: Really
<cyclops> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks for the help it workd
<bluej774> I'm currently working on an IRC bot to moderate the game "Mafia".  When I actually get an alpha version going, would anyone like to help me test it?
<ikonia> bluej774 no thanks, and this is an ubuntu support channel
<bluej774> Okay.  I'll go elsewhere.  Sorry.
<AnAnt> ikonia: sorry
<AnAnt> ikonia: it is something else
<ikonia> AnAnt no need to apologise
<ikonia> AnAnt still broke ?
<clever> bluej774: i think thats related to the werewolf game which ive seen allready done fully in java
<magnetron> bluej774: go #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mirage> ikonia: my GUI freezes when I enable nVidia's accelerated graphics drivers. the mouse pointer can be moved, but nothing can be clicked, the keyboard is frozen too. however, the PC responds to ping and the music continues playing
<AnAnt> ikonia: no, I mean, that line was not the cause
<Mirage> Using the non-accelerated driver that comes with ubuntu doesn't cause it to freeze, but it's really slow
<clever> bluej774: 1 person is the 'wolf' and he hides in the group of normal people and trys to not get voted out
<ikonia> AnAnt ok, I still think you have something wrong as nssswitch to files should just use the password file
<clever> bluej774: just a few name tweaks and its a diff game
<IntuitiveNipple> Mirage: That sounds like you have Desktop Effects enabled. Try disabling them System > Preferences > Desktop Effects
<ikonia> Mirage which version of the drivers are you using ?
<AnAnt> ikonia: it's 'auth required  pam_deny.so' in the common-auth file
<cyclops> Is there a place where I can get the startup message in cafe I want to read any error message displayed
<Mirage> IntuitiveNipple: it happens both when they are enabled and disabled
<ikonia> AnAnt are you certain ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Mirage: I had that very thing happen on a machine I was setting up yesterday
<AnAnt> ikonia: yup, that's what solved it
<AnAnt> ikonia: now I can login both local & domain users
<Mirage> some times it happens even before the system is done logging me in
<ikonia> AnAnt how strange as I can't see how that would
<IntuitiveNipple> Mirage: really, ok, which chipset and which driver version and which ubuntu version?
<ikonia> auth-required is assume
<AnAnt> ikonia: well, I don't understand
<ikonia> assumed
<AnAnt> ikonia: well, I don't understand pam
<ikonia> AnAnt thats quite strange behaviour in my opinion
<bluej774> clever: do you have a link to the one you're talking about?
<assasukasse> i have a big problem with ubuntu, is a couple of days i found my pc hang, gnome panel is hang totally, i try to kill and respawn it, but it doesn't work, the only way is rebooting..how can i track the problem?
<ikonia> bluej774 guys can you please take it to offtopic
<clever> bluej774: checking...
<Mirage> It's a nVidia 6600 with 256 MB RAM, and the driver is the latest that's available on nVidia's site, but the same happened when I used nvidia-glx from the repository
<clever> bluej774: http://javatwg.sourceforge.net/
<ikonia> assasukasse check the logs on startup
<bluej774> Thanks!
<Mirage> as for chipset, i'm not entirely sure, it's an abit motherboard
<magnetron> clever, bluej774: join #ubuntu-offtopic !!!
<Mirage> i'll check
<bluej774> Mirage, We're done.  Sorry about that.
<bluej774> magnetron we're done.  sorry.
<assasukasse> ikonia there is nothing wrong
<magnetron> bluej774: i want to chat about it too. join #ubuntu-offtopic . we are not done
<ikonia> assasukasse pardon ?
<Mirage> the motherboard model is "Abit KN8 Ultra"
<Mirage> if that helps
<AnAnt> ikonia: well, thanks
<assasukasse> ikonia: when it starts at bootup it doens't give any error..
<AnAnt> ikonia: can I add a domain user to the sudo'ers ?
<zaggynl> wow, hydrogen from the feisty repo crashes with the following error: 'terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error' what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid' 'Aborted (core dumped)'
<Mirage> http://www.abit-usa.com/products/mb/products.php?model=285
<Mirage> that's the one
<IntuitiveNipple> Mirage: It doesn't look like you're experiencing issues known with the legacy driver from Nvidia; your video card is a recent one.
<Mirage> it seems like the chipset is nforce 4
<IntuitiveNipple> Mirage: its worth searching the Nvideo forums: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14
<Mirage> one of the reasons I would like to try windows is to see if I experience similar problems with the windows drivers for the video card
<Mirage> if I did, it might be a hardware problem
<IntuitiveNipple> It sounds more like a driver issue, and is the kind of thing to expect
<Mirage> yes, probably
<Mirage> as I have absolutely no problems with the "nv" drivers that come with ubuntu
<assasukasse> ikonia: the only strange message i found in /var/log/syslog is this: May 15 09:09:01 caronte-server /USR/SBIN/CRON[22290] : (root) CMD (  [ -d /var/lib/php5 ]  && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
<Mirage> it run forever with those
<Davo_Dinkum> Is there a mahjongg shisen sho package for ubuntu?
<ryan__> *sigh* anyone, know any way, at all to get a program to launch without my window manager attaching decorations to it?
<Davo_Dinkum> The multiplayer gambling version, not solitaire
<gordonjcp> assasukasse: that looks like it's periodically clearing some crap out of one of PHP's directories
<IntuitiveNipple> Mirage: That is to be expected; they have no hardware acceleration
<Mirage> well, except that those drivers are slow
<assasukasse> ok
<gordonjcp> assasukasse: PHP needs that, it's horrible software ;-)
<Mirage> the fan on the card is running as it should too, and it didn't feel too hot when I examined it earlier today
<lankkuli> assasukasse: propably that cleans stale session files php creates.
<m1r> where does evolution stores its email ?
<preaction> m1r: ~/.evolution/Maildir iirc
<m1r> ty m8 :)
<m1r> i go c
<preaction> !aol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<assasukasse> any idea why gnome-panel crashes so badly?
<m1r> preaction
<m1r> i cant find maildir in /.evo
<lankkuli> its ~/.evolution/mail
<lankkuli> not Maildir
<XomboX> hello, guys
<XomboX> I have got a problem with stardict docklet icon, the transparent background does not shows correctly: http://disk.jabbim.cz/xombox@jabbim.cz/Obrazovka.png  Any help?
<m1r> ty :)
<XomboX> have anyone got similar problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> m1r: ~/.evolution/mail/local
<puff> Argh... corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archiv
<m1r> TY GUYS :)
<ikonia> apologies my phone went had to go afk
<puff> Now what?  update is aborting.
<Mirage> oh well
<Mirage> i guess I'll set it to "nv" for the time being
<m1r> after whole night fixing i finally managed to save all i had on lappy hdd :)
<assasukasse> ikonia: i found many of these...May 15 03:17:01 caronte-server CRON[2996] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<ikonia> assasukasse cron job running as root
<m1r> now going for fresh install of feisty
<_Ahti> Feisty is so slow!
<faf> Hi...Maybe someone can help? I need to make a script, which can copy a directory/subdir/files on Debian to a dir on windows. The script should maintain timestamps of the original files, and should be able to detect changes in the directory and copy only changed files. Maybe someone already have build a shell script like this?
<assasukasse> ikonia: last error: May 15 10:40:48 caronte-server gdm[26139] : gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: errore fatale di X. Riavvio di :0 in corso.
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone help me reinstall my atheros wifi chipset as it worked from default install in feisty to now it has vanished...?  I am pretty certain that I have done nothing to cause this
<_Ahti> Ubuntu Dapper ftw!
<XomboX> I have got a problem with stardict docklet icon, the transparent background does not shows correctly: http://disk.jabbim.cz/xombox@jabbim.cz/Obrazovka.png  Any help?
<ikonia> assasukasse gdm's crashing
<puff> "Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.3.23_all.deb'" and in the dialog below it says "corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive"
<ikonia> puff remove the file
<ikonia> try again
<Paddy_EIRE> is it possible to completely remove and reinstall a component/driver that feisty had working by default??
<IntuitiveNipple> m1r: You're reinstalling?
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE yes, use apt-get remove
<m1r> yes :/
<m1r> i couldnt fix login problem
<m1r> after upgrade
<IntuitiveNipple> m1r: To protect your data this time, why not partition the disk with a dedicated /home partition?
<m1r> i tryed dpkg-reconfigure x server
<IntuitiveNipple> m1r: That will save you a lot of problems
<Lounge> i'm really loving this ubuntu studio
<m1r> then i lost keyboard
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, how can I determine which files to remove for my specific wifi, Im using an atheros chipset which worked by default
<m1r> hmm ood idea :)
<m1r> good
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE thats a kernel driver, you shouldn't have to change it
<SnuS> How do I insert ascii characters into a app in Xorg/XFCE - like ALT-0132 or ALT-0147 (numpad) on windows ?
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE what caused it to break
<IntuitiveNipple> m1r: I usually create separate partitions for /boot / /home and /var
<Lounge> is there a ubuntu build for an amd box?
<m1r> how much u give to those partitions ?
<Davo_Dinkum> Lounge: just use the x86 build
<assasukasse> ikonia: could it be the problem? it happened this before i rebooted, i went to tty1, restarted gdm, and it did restart, then when i put user and pwd the screen got white and hang there..no way to get to gnome..is this of any help?
<IntuitiveNipple> SnuS: For accents, you can press the right alt/option key, then the letter key, then the accent key
<Davo_Dinkum> Unless you want 64 bit
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, I really have no idea regarding that one, it worked perfectly until one mourning I boot the laptop and poof gone vanished??? I found a guy on te forum with a similar problem and he has found no solution either
<faf> Loung: stick with x86.. then you get flash and so on, which works.
<SnuS> IntuitiveNipple I was looking for some curly brackets.
<IntuitiveNipple> SnuS: Okay, Applications > Accessories > Character Map then?
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, I really want to do what I can to get this working again..... very unsettling if the distro is not very stable even with drivers that where working fine
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE I'm sure the distro is stable, more likley user error
<SnuS> I'll try and see if I can find them, thanks. :)
<jontyjont> Hi -new to ubuntu: I have not been able to get dvds to play despite following ubuntu advice - anyone tell me how?
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, I really did not modify a thing
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Is there any clues in the dmesg log output (/var/log/dmesg) ?
<ikonia> jontyjont https://help.ubuntu.com - there is a walk through guide
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE is your card even seen
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, (great name:D ) ikonia yes my card is seen im goin to look at that log output
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE what exactly is the problem
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE it just doesn't connect ?
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia it vanished from the network manager applet
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, can only connect with ethernet now
<jontyjont> ikonia: yeah tried that and got that libdvdcss2 is no longer available - it certaily don't work without it! any thoughts?
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Does it still show up in Hardware Manager ?
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE ok so thats not a problem witht he card - thats more likey a gnome issue
<ikonia> jontyjont are you sure its not available ?
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, it says 08:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01) when I do lspci
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, IntuitiveNipple the led light is still on to indicate that the wifi is switched on
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE but is the card seen in the OS ?
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, IntuitiveNipple how to check to see
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE ifconfig or iwconfig
<jontyjont> ikonia: I tried synaptic package mgr, apt-get and aptitude with the same result
<ikonia> jontyjont so me the exact apt-get command you used
<Akuma_> is there a feisty tor repository?
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, it is not there
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Akuma_> or can i just add the source repository for edgy?
<jontyjont> ikonia: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, feisty
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, 32bit
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: You can check that the kernel driver is handling the hardware by looking in System > Preferences > Hardware Manager
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, on an amd64 turion laptop
<ikonia> jontyjont and what was the error
<djdarkman> hy, why does udev randomly assing symlinks to my two soundcards?
<ikonia> djdarkman possibly for different sound systems to use eg: alsa and oss
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: And then select the network adaptor, then look on its "Advanced" tab (in the right-pane) and see what "info.linux.driver" shows
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, there is Hardware information but n harware manager?
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Thats the fella!
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: I'm trying to translate the differences between Edgy and Feisty :)
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<djdarkman> ikonia: ok, but how can I make it not do that? I don`t like setting up my programs every time I log in
<ikonia> djdarkman why do you have to setup your mixer programs every time
<ikonia> djdarkman the device names arn't changing
<jontyjont> ikonia: E: package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<ikonia> jontyjont are you using fesity ?
<disinterested> hey, has anyone gotten the easycam package to work?
<jontyjont> ikonia yes
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, I cannot see it there
<ikonia> have you got universe and multiverse repo's enabled ?
<djdarkman> ikonia: yes they are, my first soundcard is sometimes /dev/audio and sometimes /dev/audio1 and same thing with the second soundcard
<jontyjont> ikonia yes
<ikonia> djdarkman ughh, thats frustrating, so you have multiple sound cards
<djdarkman> ikonia: and I always have to correct hw:0.0 to hw:1,0 and vise versa
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: If it definitely isn't there, then it looks like the driver isn't being loaded. But your lspci output shows it is seen
<djdarkman> yes ikonia and I have no idea what to do
<ikonia> djdarkman what you can do is get the udev event messages for the cards and hardcode them into the udev rules
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple lspci doesn't use kernel drivers
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple lspci uses a device file called pcis.id
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, so I would I check to see if it is being loaded?? maybe the driver became faulty with an update or something???
<ikonia> jontyjont thats very strange as I did this a day or two ago in fesity
<djdarkman> ikonia: how to do that exaclty, I tried to hardcode some rules, but they didn`t quite work out
<tarelerulz> How would you find all the mp3 you have on your system ?
<djdarkman> ikonia: how do I get the udev event messages?
<ikonia> djdarkman just seeing if I can find you a guide as its a bit long to talk you through and I'm not %100 myself on it
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: I know that - I was pointing out that Paddy said lspci sees the hardware, so it's likely not a hardware fault.
<ikonia> tarelerulz use the search option in gnome
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple sorry I thought you where implying the driver was fine as lspci could see it
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, I dont believe it to be a harware fault the laptop is also brand new
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Yes, I'd read through the entire dmesg log see if you see anything relating to the Atheros
<iMilad> hello everybody, one of my friends has Ubuntu Edgy and he wants to upgrade it to Feisty. But he doesn't have a fast internet connection. Is there anyway to upgrade his current Ubuntu to feisty using the feisty CD ?
<tarelerulz> I have KDE so I don't have the gnome search program
<jontyjont> ikonia: should I report the problem to ubuntu?
<ikonia> tarelerulz use kde search option
<ikonia> jontyjont just a moment
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: No problems - didn't want Paddy to get confused :)
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple thats the reason I was pointing out
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple wrongly
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: lol
* IntuitiveNipple thinks it's time for breakfast
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, i found this [   31.299029]  wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Can you pastebin your dmesg output for us?
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, ok
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Looks like you're on the way to solving this now :D
<paines> hi
<booster> hello room, ive just installed ubuntu and im lovin it
<danny3793> how do i run a .run file?
<m1r> one question, desktop or server install ? :D
<booster> desktop
<paines> i have a bug in edgy when I need to key in the root pw for suid apps like wlan configuration. I key it in corectly but authentication fails
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, ikonia http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20952/
<m1r> i had time to dl both while doing backup
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Read this too: http://madwifi.org/ticket/370
<danny3793> how do i run a .run program, it keeps opening up in GEdit everytime i double click it
<magnetron> danny3793: you need to make it executable. righ-click it
<iMilad> hello everybody, one of my friends has Ubuntu Edgy and he wants to upgrade it to Feisty. But he doesn't have a fast internet connection. Is there anyway to upgrade his current Ubuntu to feisty using the feisty CD ?
<Polis_ttt> paines: have you dubbelchecked your root-passwd?
<me> hello
<paines> Polis_ttt, yes
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, I have no idea what to do.... I really am at a loss?
<magnetron> iMilad: yes, he could download the alternate cd
<paines> Polis_ttt, when I su'ed on the konsole and start the suid app, it works. like expected
<danny3793> magnetron, right click it and do what with it
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: From what it says there it sounds like a combination of 2 bugs, and 1 is yet to be fixed. You probably were affected due to some automatic update or something.
<m1r> ubuntu feisty server doesnt support croatian keyboard :/
<iMilad> magnetron: i have the alternate cd, but i dunno how to use it to upgrade my current version
<me> maybe someone knows how to install feisty on a toshiba tecra s3?  feisty doesnt find the harddisk during installation process? edgy had the driver and found the harddisk
<ikonia> m1r it should do
<magnetron> danny3793: right-click, "preferences" and the "rights" tab
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, how would I be able to get the original driver working again
<Polis_ttt> paines: strange, i don't run x, but try to check in the settings there for root passwd, renew passwd or so?
<magnetron> iMilad: just insert it when edgy is running
<danny3793> nevermind i found it, now to run it as root do i put "sudo filename.run"
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: I'm not sure. Can you pastebin your lspci please?
<m1r> ikonia, i just put cd in and put croatian as deafult language which is ok, but keyboard it aint
<me> how?
<iMilad> magnetron: is it really that simple :D
<ikonia> m1r you may need to select the correct keyboard layout
<m1r> i selectd keyboard layout on 1st screen
<ikonia> m1r did you select the right keyboard layotu ?
<magnetron> iMilad: yes, it just works
<m1r> 100%
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20953/
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Thanks
<danny3793> how do i run the .run file as the root through the terminal?
<m1r> i will do it again just to check, but it dont type nothing till now
<danny3793> i tried "sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run" and it gives me an error
<magnetron> danny3793: with sudo in front of the run file
<jontyjont> Ikonia: thanks for your help -i have to go know ( bike to fix) - do't know how you keep track of so many threads!! I'll try again later.
<m1r> danny /."nameoffile"
<danny3793> sudo: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run: command not found
<tarelerulz> I am lost . I try use the search that come with kde and it don't not seem to find mp3 files at all. Is there something I should know ?
<m1r> ikonia, going thru install again
<Hobbsee> danny3793: use sudo ./NV<tab>
<m1r> language : hrvatski ; keyboard: Croatian
<iMilad> magnetron: tx dude
<magnetron> iMilad: np
<danny3793> thanks, now i gotta figure out how to make the xserver stop running
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Do you know what version of the drivers you have?
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, how would I check this?
<defcon> anything like vcdgear for linux where I can convert .bin cue to avi
<defcon> ?
<defcon> in gui for ubuntu
<m1r> 7.04 server !!! Broken croatian keyboard settings
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: I'm thinking that MadWiFi should show up in Synaptic, as installed
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, checking
<m1r> numbers works but keyboard dont :(
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: The latest v0.9.3 release of MadWiFi says it switched to a newer HAL - not sure if that wold help, but apparently the bug is the way the HAL code is handling big/little-endian numbers.
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, yes madwifi-tools shows up along with the linus restricted modules
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Releases/0.9.3
<cyclops> wetin dey
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Does it show which version?
<m1r> i go burn 7.04 desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, it does not give a madwifi version number
<tarelerulz> putting mp3 into kde search program should find something right?
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Hmmm. I'm not sure how to check that either.
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, i have linux restricted modules generic installed, but there is a 386 version would that be any better
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: No, 'generic' is a placeholder
<m1r> i have siemens gigaset usb 54 adapter , i have tried several diferent options to install it on 6.10, none worked :/ any tips ?
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, oh
<defcon> m1r, igo burn desktop?
<m1r> i go burn desktop 7.04 to see croatian keyboard support on install
<m1r> burn cd :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: If it were me, I'd uninstall the Restricted driver, then download and install the latest driver from the MadWiFi site, and see if that works
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: If it doesn't, you're no worse off.
<m1r> server 7.04 has broken croatian keyboard settings
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, I suppose you are right, although I not to good at editing all those text files
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: At least with open-source you've got the option of fixing it yourself :)
<Gruelius> If ive mounted my disk to /media/40G, its an internal disk, how do i get it to show up in Computer, and how can i create a shortcut on the desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, I wouldnt know where to start :(
<danny3793> would someone like to help me installing NVIDIA drivers
<defcon> how do I convert .bin .cue to .avi or .mpg in ubuntu
<danny3793> defcon: uhhh, .bin and .cue files are not movies or sound files lol
<defcon> danny, nevermind vcdgear.com will do it
<defcon> :)
<defcon> u can convert it
<defcon> some people make vcd's an iso
<defcon> with bin/cue
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, if i remove the linux restricted modules then wont I lose my vid card driver and that atheros hal driver
<danny3793> Paddy: you might as well install the actual drivers for the vid card
<lankkuli> defcon: yes but bin/cue are just describing a disk image which might have any set of files and any filesystem inside it..
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Yes you would - I don't recommend removing linux-restricted-modules, just the MadWifi driver. If it is listed in Restricted Modules Manager, simply disable it if it isn't already
<me> noone knows how to install feisty ?
<Paddy_EIRE> danny3793, the actual drivers are installed the open-source drivers are not as good
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: The MadWiFi site has a guide on how to install the driver: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<lankkuli> defcon: so, either you burn bin/cue and copy the files from the cd/dvd or you convert the file to iso, mount it and use the files inside..
<defcon> yea
<defcon> got it
<Mishaal> how do i mount the drives in my computer ???
<defcon> -----------------------------------
<defcon> processing method :: (cue2mpg)
<defcon> .cue src(In) -> Fracture 2007 20th TeleSync KVCD Brady(TUS Release).cue
<defcon> .mpg dest(Out) -> Fracture.mpg
<defcon> -----------------------------------
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, brb, it requires a restart
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Ok :)
<defcon> vcdgear rules hehe
<danny3793> IntuitiveNipple, can you help me real quick with a vid card driver install
<huats> does anybody know if it is possible to just proceed to a download of all  the packages without installing them during an update from breezy to dapper using  update-manager
<IntuitiveNipple> danny3793: probably not :p
<danny3793> darn :(
<Mishaal> how do i mount the drives in my computer ???
<Merijn> what's the command to verify the apache config is ok?
<danny3793> i have no idea what to do, and each tut i have found explains how to install the nvidia driver in like, expert terms lmao
<IntuitiveNipple> danny3793: You can ask, but I probably won't know the answer!
<Mishaal> ls /dev/hd* ??
<m1r> danny3793 , try envy
<roverking> does anyone know if linus will run on hughes net   satallite internet?
<IntuitiveNipple> danny3793: I had to install a patched nvidia driver on an old PC with Feisty over the weekend, so I've got some idea of what to do
<danny3793> lol, oh, well i need to stop X Server to install NVIDIA drivers, but when i stop it my screen goes black, how am i supposed to install it?
<m1r> try envy
<danny3793> m1r: envy?
<SlimeyPete> danny3793: hit ctrl-alt-f2 whilst in X. Then log in and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<puff> danny3793: Hm, well, come to think of it, update manager and apt share the same apt cache, and you *can* issue an apt-get command to pre-cache all the files without actually installing, so...
<m1r> *.deb package
<SlimeyPete> that will kill X and stop it from trying to re-start
<magnetron> danny3793: why not use the "install proprietary drivers" helper?
<ootm> whats a good graphical application for gnome to compare files and folders?
<mathias_> When i trie to change the screen resolution by using nvidia-settings, i get an error saying Failed to generate x config file. Anyone know a soulution for this?
<Akuma_> any chance of someone being able to help me set up TOR to bypass the Great Firewall of China ?
<IntuitiveNipple> danny3793: as m1r says, try envy: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<m1r> worked ok for me with ati and nvidia
<puff> ootm: I like meld.
<Merijn> what's the command to verify the apache config is ok? is it apache -v or something?
<SlimeyPete> apachectl -v I think? (not sure - don't have apache installed here)
<magnetron> Akuma_: the tor website has a nice guide http://tor.eff.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<ootm> puff: thanks - looks great. ill give it a try :)
<m1r> 7.04 desktop started
<magnetron> Akuma_: first install tor and privoxy packages with synpatic
<danny3793> thank you, i am getting Envy, hopefully it works :D
<m1r> it should
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, could you give me that quick how to madwifi address again as I had to restart
<magnetron> Akuma_: then use the instructions in the website to edit the privoxu configuration file
<Merijn> I don't have apachectl
<Merijn> :(
<danny3793> ive been trying to play WoW, but its been running SLOW as heck with OpenGL, it runs WAY better in d3d, but ima try again with OpenGL, so hopefully updating and enabling 3D Acc. will help :P
<m1r> :)
<m1r> u need cedega as i heard
<void^> Merijn: apache2ctl, perhaps
<Merijn> ah there it is
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, I did what you said with unchecking the atheros driver from the restricted driver manager but after a restart the box is now unchecked but it still says "In use" with the green circle next to it
<Merijn> thanks void
<danny3793> m1r: wine works perfect, took a bit to get it installed, but it seems to run pretty good with wine, i got up to 26FPS, WAY better than on my other comp with XP
<puff> Merijn: apache2ctl configtest
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: That is weird
<puff> KEeripses, 6am. Been upgrading since 1 or 2 am.
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Is there a hardware switch on the PC to disable WiFi ?
<m1r> nice to hear danny
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: If so, switch it off and reboot so the device driver isn't loaded, then go and install the latest driver from the madWiFi site
<m1r> i am just curious if my shity wlan adapter will work
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, yes although it does not switch on or off in ubuntu
<ulti2001> ubuntu doesn't work at all for the hptx1000z i think it the fact that the nvidia card get recognized as a network card
<cbx33> hey guys if I wanted to access another ip range on my computer through the same eth is that possible?
<cbx33> I know you can have ip aliases
<cbx33> but I guess not on different subnets?
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Oh okay, thats a software switch then :( Some PCs have proper hardware switches
<TakeOut{u}> i don't think so cbx33, but i'm not definite
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, so am I screwed
<puff> huats: Whoops, mis-directed my comment to danny3793 instead of you.  update manager and apt share the same apt cache.  You *can* issue an apt-get command to download-but-don't-actually-install, so probably you coudl do that and then run update-manager normally and most of the files would be pre-downloaded.
<danny3793> lol puff :P, brb guys, its done, hopefully it worked! :D
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: No, you just have more hoops to go through. Lets find out what driver is loaded right now, and blacklist it so it can't load, then you can install the latestest driver.
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, I already checked the bios and there is no enable or disable wifi from boot option
<ydo> cbx33: ifconfig eth0:1 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, nice one :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Pastebin me the results of lsmod
<cbx33> ydo will that add another ip/interface?
<ydo> cbx33: yes
<cbx33> can i remove it afterwards?
<ydo> cbx33: I guess.. ifconfig eth0:1 down
<cbx33> how will the machine know where to route traffic if I try to ping on the second subnet for eample?
<thomas> does anyone know somethong about this error?
<thomas> [ 2246.644000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<huats> puff: ok thanks
<ydo> cbx33: it will generate a route (man route) for that subnet
<cbx33> thomas, looks like the firmware for the device failed to oad
<IntuitiveNipple> thomas: Yes, you need to use fwcutter to grab and install the firmware
<cbx33> thanks ydo
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20955/
<Nvening> hi, whats the best program to use for managing mp3 ID tags?
<IntuitiveNipple> thomas: I had that over the weekend, the answer is in the Ubuntu forums, you'll have to search for it
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Thanks
<inqui> c compiler c++ 4.1 runs CANT INSTALL 4.0 HELLO ALL !
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, no probs, and thank you! :)
<thomas> IntuitiveNipple, thx for fwcutter hint
<ProfMagus> I prefer Ex Falso
<IntuitiveNipple> thomas: If you search for that strong on Google, then check the results you'll find one or two posted from the ubuntuforums site
<Jeanre> fwcutter?
<IntuitiveNipple> ^^ strong == string ^^
<Nvening> any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Looking at lsmod, I'd guess that "ath_hal" and "ath_pci" are the ones to disable, what do you think?
<TheRevelator> hi. any ideas how to use a screensaver at the gdm login-screen?
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, yes I think those are the atheros drivers
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, pretty certain actually
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Can I private-message you?
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, yes
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Have you received any pvt's from me?
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, yes
<me> yyes
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: hmm, did you reply? I didn't get anything
<me> yes
<me> me too
<Paddy_EIRE> i did here try /join #Paddy_EIRE
<inqui> is there any problem using c++ 4.0 ? installing it from aptitude or aptget doesnt work, while 4.1 works fine
<void^> inqui: there's no package for 4.0.
<inqui> main.cpp:9: error: deque is not a member of std
<inqui> but i guess this error means i need same compiler as the developers ?
<ikonia> inqui thats not a c++ problem, thats the code having a problem
<inqui> ...
<charlie_> Please help i cant get my toshiba laptop to output to CRT monitor
<inqui> well the machine next to me did fine with the code
<inqui> what does the error tell you 'main.cpp:9: error: deque is not a member of std '  ??
<lupo> inqui: a reference to a non-existent member variable?
<lupo> crappy utf-8 characters
<charlie_>  Please help i cant get my toshiba laptop to output to CRT monitor
<inqui> thx all
<void^> inqui: updatedb && locate deque.
<inqui> joa
<Myrtti> charlie_: have you tried your laptops fn-keys?
<misos> any deb for pidgin yet?
<charlie_> yea none of them work
<inqui> connecting the CRT before startup may help
<charlie_> a ha i found some thing i810 switch !!! a package thanks myritti thou
<tarelerulz> Misos , I want to know that myself. I am trying to look for linux chat client that works with web cams and voice .
<misos> for voice, check openwengo
<inqui> root@industrial:/home/chi# updatedb && locate deque
<inqui> /usr/include/c++/4.0.4/backward/deque.h
<inqui> /usr/include/c++/4.0.4/bits/deque.tcc
<inqui> /usr/include/c++/4.0.4/bits/stl_deque.h
<inqui> /usr/include/c++/4.0.4/deque
<inqui> /usr/include/c++/4.0.4/debug/deque
<Jeanre> pastebin!
<Jeanre> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blenderhead> getdeb.net has an unoffical pidgin deb
<paul__> I need help. not a    beryl question but a llinux keeboard---question... My keyyboaard types mooore lettteeers thaan I typee... kindaa haaard to google this one...... since my speelinggg geets wrong.. :P
<paul__> wwwhat can be wrong??
<void^> inqui: those are for the wrong g++ version
<tarelerulz> misos, I want to say voice and webcam over the yahoo network.
<misos> ah
<misos> you can always build it
<inqui> developer told me that 4.0 would be the right choice
<paul__> this hhhhappend    after a aapt-installer  update
<void^> inqui: use g++ 4.1 and install libstdc++6-4.1-dev. build-essential should be pulling it in anyways.
<inqui>  cool
<inqui> thanks
<tarelerulz> misos, what do  mean compile some other program out there to do voice and cam or make one myself?
<misos> no, compile pidgin
<m1r> on live cd, does it make a difre4nece what language / keyboard i set ?
<Jeanre> pidgin?
<ulti2001> has anyone ever got the bcm45xx error when installing ubuntu
<misos> pidgin=gaim
<paul__> noone that  can help me?  its a pperiodic proooblem..
<Jeanre> misos: it does not do webcam
<tarelerulz> jeanre, does it have voice ?
<thomas> IntuitiveNipple, thanks, looks like the errors don't appear anymore
<Jeanre> not that I know of
<tarelerulz> I have been trying to find that for months and one program has come up I can't seem to get it installed
<IntuitiveNipple> thomas: And you should have WPA support too
<m1r> wlan master :)
<Jeanre> tarelerulz: there is openwango
<Jeanre> if you want to test that
<thomas> IntuitiveNipple, I don't need WLAN, was only the error which drove me crazy and the fact that the modem doesn't work
<Jeanre> it does video and voice
<Crazytom> where's the grub.conf file?
<magnetron> Jeanre, tarelerulz: did you try aMSN?
<tarelerulz> Jeanre, does it have it own network or can it go on one like yahoo?
<tarelerulz> I have not try aMSN
<Jeanre> magnetron: I dont use amsn I use a windows machine so I cant comment :P
<inqui> choosing libstdc++6-4.1-dev      instead of       libstdc++6-4.1-dev.build-essential     !!!!!!!!!1
<thebest> ola
<thebest> hello
<misos> tarelerulz, check http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/, found it on google, havent tried it
<thomas> hmm I found something in the /var/log/messages... I'll pastebin that
<tarelerulz> yahoo network voice and web cam is the last think I  use windows for .
<magnetron> tarelerulz, Jeanre: http://amsn-project.net/screenshots.php?screen=4
<lupo> Crazytom: I think the file you search is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lupo> Crazytom: but I could be wrong
<Crazytom> thanks
<Crazytom> i found it
<thomas> any idea with this? http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/980 (tail from /var/log/messages )
<churack> Hi..
<Jeanre> magnetron: my webcam crashes linux
<Jeanre> so I stay away
<thomas> looks like a write permission problem in gconf
<tarelerulz> Magnetron , that look nice . I might find my yahoo linux chat client yet .
<magnetron> tarelerulz: i prefer gaim / pidgin, it supports most protocols in one app. i don
<magnetron> tarelerulz: i don't use the video conferencing anyway
<tarelerulz> Well, I have not read anything about it doing web cam and voice.
<tarelerulz> the whole reason I want to do that is I can .
<tarelerulz> back when I  wanted to share files between windows and linux . I was told I would have to make partition they bother could read.  I end up getting linux to read/write ntfs .
<xlinux_> hey guys.. check this link out.. funny stuff
<rollerskatejamms> tarelerulz, You can use ntfs-3g for that now. Works great.
<xlinux_> http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/front/lg-linux-fish.gif
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know a way to burn .bin/.cue files?
<SlimeyPete> rollerskatejamms: k3b
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, No GTK+ apps?
<SlimeyPete> not that I know of... but then, I don't use Gnome much any more
<rollerskatejamms> Eh. I don't really like KDE.
<SlimeyPete> there are various commandline tools which will converto to ISO
<tarelerulz> rollerskatejamms , I know that now ,but I was told I would have to just  make do with some fat partition for the both of them and I know I can do it with ntfs-3g
<SlimeyPete> bchunk, for instance.
<SlimeyPete> or bin2iso
<rollerskatejamms> tarelerulz, Well ntfs-3g is relatively new.
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, hmm, which of those 2 do you like more?
<SlimeyPete> rollerskatejamms: haven't used either for a while.... but I used to use bchunk quite regularly, it always seemed to work OK.
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, is bchunk command line?
<SlimeyPete> yeah
<tarelerulz> Ntfs-3g was longtime coming.  In the last couple of month I have gotten all my Linux want and need down pretty good.
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, Cool. I'd prefer to use that then, because I don't like the way KDE apps look.
<inqui> libstdc++6-4.1-dev is newest version.
<inqui> STILL :
<inqui> main.cpp:9: error: deque is not a member of std
<[Meta] > I can't get VLC to play .flv files, help?
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, What is the basename part for?
<SlimeyPete> rollerskatejamms: as far as I remember, that dictates what the .iso file will be called (<basename>.iso)
<danny3793> Oh my god~!
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, Ok I was thinking that, but the man page says: basename is used for the beginning part of the created track files.
<rollerskatejamms> And I wasn't 100% sure what that means.
<SlimeyPete> yeah... it'll create a .sio for each track on the CD (it can also create wavs from audio tracks). Generally, data CDs only have one track.
<[Meta] > What's wrong, danny3793?
<danny3793> i just TOTALLY messed up my computer with envy and i have no clue what to do
<SlimeyPete> though remember that if the CD has multiple tracks you'll need to get your CD burning utility to put all of the tracks on one disk (cdrecord will do it iirc, not sure about graphical Gnome stuff)
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, Yeah this is a data cd, but it seems to have 1 track + 5 audio tracks, which it shouldn't. Its an abandonware game.
<danny3793> i told it to install my nVidia drivers, and it installed the wrong ones, so xserver is messed up
<rollerskatejamms> danny3793, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SlimeyPete> rollerskatejamms: older games often stored the in-game music as CD audio tracks
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, Ok but how do I burn those TO the iso. I don't want multiple files/discs
<rollerskatejamms> or to the disc I burn the iso to rather.
<danny3793> rollerskatejamms, yes i know how to reconfig xserver, but i can no longer tell it i am using an nVidia card or it does not work
<rollerskatejamms> danny, so try setting the driver to nv
<SlimeyPete> rollerskatejamms: I'm not sure, to be honest. Check "man bchunk" to see if you can force it to only generate one file. Otherwise, you'll have to coax some cd recording program to do it.
<danny3793> i did, and now im talking to you
<danny3793> but using nv is not using nvidia drivers, i need to get the correct drivers installed, and i dont think envy will do that
<ikonia> danny3793 don'tue envy
<ikonia> danny3793 don't use envy that should read
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, I'll  try K3b :-D
<danny3793> someone told me to use it because idk how to install the driver
<SlimeyPete> rollerskatejamms: might be best ;)
<danny3793> maybe someone can help me get the right driver installed? or can i use manual install with envy
<ikonia> danny3793 have you tried the nvidia driver out of the ubuntu repo ?
<danny3793> how
<ikonia> !nvidia >danny3793
<ikonia> danny3793 check your private mesages
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, I like the way KDE works more then gnome. I would use it except for 2 issues. I can't stand the way it looks, in terms of the buttons and toolbars and stuff. They look crowded. Also, on every system I've ever used running kde, apps sometimes fail to open for no reason and I have to open them a second time.
<SlimeyPete> rollerskatejamms: yeah, I've noticed that. It doesn't happen very often for me, though.
<rollerskatejamms>  SlimeyPete Not often for me either. But I find it to be a pain. And how could something like that go unfixed for literally *years*
<Agent^Zed> I have a really big cock , who wants to see it ?
<Gonsalu> hello
<Gonsalu> does anyone know if it's possible to change the email quoting style of evolution?
<kbrooks> yay
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, The gui of K3b is pretty slick. Better then most KDE apps I've seen. Still don't like the buttons though.
<kbrooks> freshly installed ubuntu 7.04
<Gonsalu> it's hard to do a google search with 'evolution' on the query and get the expected results hehe
<[Meta] > How do I get .flv files to play with VLC?
<kbrooks> everything is all new
<tarelerulz> yello_chicken , what part of Hawaii are you from?
<SlimeyPete> rollerskatejamms: it's still worth using - it's the most feature-full CD burning app on Linux
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, Yup, I can see that.
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, Its not quite as slick as gnome-baker, but it does a lot more.
<tarelerulz> yellow_chicken, what are part of Hawaii are you from?
<Hagg1> How can i get MSCHAP v2 to work in ubuntu?
<yellow_chicken> tarelerulz: oahu
<Hagg1> !mschap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mschap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeRrA> Is there any good wireless manager for ubuntu? I am seeking for one that can have different ip settings for different ssid but i cant find any and wifi radar is not working well :( Any tip that i can look at?
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, Any idea what DAO writing mode is?
<LordGreyhound> can someone tell me how to make te cube rotate ? :D
<Gonsalu> ctrl+alt+left/right
<LeRrA> LordGreyhound: ctrl+alt+side key
<tarelerulz> yellow_chicken, I lived around lived at Pat's Punalu'u myself.
<LordGreyhound> thanks :D
<shane_>  h,mmmmmmmmmmmm
<munckfish> LeRrA: Is network-manager isn't working for you? What version of ubuntu are u using?
<LordGreyhound> this works in compiz as well as baryl ?
<LeRrA> Is there anyway to turn of the animation for the menues? It lats on my computer :(
<LeRrA> munckfish: edgy
<SlimeyPete> rollerskatejamms: disc-at-once. I can't remember exactly what effect it has - I'd leave it alone if I were you, unless things don't work.
<LeRrA> munckfish: it cant handle my demands on many networks
<shane_>  h,mmmmmmmmmmmm                                                                                                 bvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<shane_> @:@
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, Oh I remember. It's as opposed to writing track-by-track.
<ikonia> shane_ thanks for that flood
<Lounge> Microsoft's big fear is seeing all its "End Users" defecting over to Ubuntu Linux!
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, i.e. if you write a music CD as disc-at-once, you're going to have a problem.
<munckfish> LeRrA: in that case sry dunno.
<rollerskatejamms> Lounge, Says who?
<LeRrA> ok, thanks anyway
<ikonia> Lounge microsoft is not worried about that, but this is off topic
<SlimeyPete> rollerskatejamms: well... it looks like your ISO is a bit of both... so good luck ;)
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete, Haha. I'll have to try it both ways.
<shane_> ikonia: Np, was letting my nephew type
<shane_> ikonia:He's one years old
<rollerskatejamms> shane_, Awwww. . . one year old and he's a troll already :-P
<yellow_chicken> tarelerulz: windward?
<shane_> rollerskatejamms: ooo gaga
<shane_> haha*
<danny3793> how do i rename my xorg.conf file?
<rollerskatejamms> I really like K3b.
<rollerskatejamms> danny3793, mv xorg.conf newname
<tarelerulz> yellow_chicken , is  on the windward side of the island.  Past Kane oha
<ikonia> danny3793 "mv" on the command line or use the gui
<Lounge> I finally got electricsheep to work!!! and to also get it fullscreen mode yay!
<rollerskatejamms> ikonia, but to get a root gui you need to use the command line anyway.
<LordGreyhound> |I can't seem to make the cube work with ctrl+alt+side keys
<yellow_chicken> tarelerulz: i am in town, honolulu
<ikonia> rollerskatejamms I knowthis
<ikonia> know this
<LordGreyhound> I enabled the effects in the desktop effects manage
<LordGreyhound> *manager
<rollerskatejamms> LordGreyhound, I had to keep enabling and disabling it.
<ikonia> rollerskatejamms you don't need a root gui or command line to copy your xorg.conf
<rollerskatejamms> LordGreyhound, but you can try intsalling gl desktop manager
<rollerskatejamms> ikonia, True, but you do to rename it in place.
<tarelerulz> yellow_chicken , you should go to sunset beach . It is very nice. Or sharks cove .
<LordGreyhound> and how do I do that ? :D
<ikonia> yes thats true
<pwngasm> if i wanted to encrypt files, how would you suggest i do it?
<rollerskatejamms> pwngasm, I like truecrypt.
<ikonia> LordGreyhound how do you do what ?
<Lounge> i'd like to know  where there's a good lexicon for  linux  unix console commands
<Knoeki> http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.html
<LordGreyhound> install the desktop effects
<ikonia> LordGreyhound you said you aleady did it
<yellow_chicken> tarelerulz: yes, i did
<pwngasm> rollerskatejamms: is that an external program? isnt ther a way to do it through terminal?
<rollerskatejamms> pwngasm, donnu
<LordGreyhound> well yes, but rollerskatejamms suggested I reinstall them
<rollerskatejamms> LordGreyhound, Reinstall what?
<tarelerulz> yellow_chicken , how long you been use Linux ?
<rollerskatejamms> LordGreyhound, I didn't reccomend reinstalling anything
<ikonia> LordGreyhound why ?
<ikonia> I didn't see that
<ikonia> rollerskatejamms I've no idea where he got that impression ?
<LordGreyhound> I want to make the cube effect work
<ulti2001> argh so confused
<ulti2001> nothing works
<ikonia> LordGreyhound it should do - you've enabled desktop effects
<LordGreyhound> yes
<ikonia> LordGreyhound so whats the problem
<yellow_chicken> tarelerulz: a while. 5 6 7 8 year
<yellow_chicken> s
<rollerskatejamms> LordGreyhound, sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<LordGreyhound> the cube won\t work :)
<rollerskatejamms> That will let you set cube preferences better then the built in control panel will.
<kbrooks> hi
<kbrooks> um
<ikonia> LordGreyhound what are you doing to activate the cube ? how many desktops do you have defiend  ?
<LordGreyhound> 4
<ikonia> what are you doing to activate the cube ?
<tarelerulz> yellow_chicken, what one did you start off with? I stared with Gentoo next Fedora core 4 and now Ubuntu and have not looked back.
<ikonia> have you restarted the xserver after enabling desktop effects
<Lounge> something about making sure the default in the screen depth not exceeding 24
<kbrooks> am i allowed to ask a question?  will anyone be hostile?
<ikonia> kbrooks please ask
<Lounge> mine was set to 32 causing compiz to not work
<ikonia> Lounge thats the nvidia framebuffer issue (although I don't believe the correct term is framebuffer )
<yellow_chicken> tarelerulz: solaris, not exactly linux.  then, .... stormlinux, mandrake, redhat, slackware...
<Lounge> yeah that's what it was with my system
<kbrooks> ikonia, well
<kbrooks> uh
<yellow_chicken> tarelerulz: i don't know much about linux though, just using it as a user.
<kbrooks> can i get hotmail mail through thunderbird?
<ikonia> kbrooks you need to connect via pop3 or imap, thats thats not really an ubuntu issue
<yellow_chicken> tarelerulz: then again, i had to know something hehe..
<Lounge> when i got compiz to work, it conflicted with xscreensaver - with certain screensavers causing a nasty system freeze
<tarelerulz> yellow_chicken , I am user too haha. I wish I knew more about .
<kbrooks> ikonia, okay
<BigMac> Hey, when installing Basket, I get this error:checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Lounge> might just be an nvidia thing
<BigMac> SO what library do I need to install
<kbrooks> BigMac, easy, libx11-dev. and why are you compiling/
<yellow_chicken> tarelerulz: ubuntu so easy, a caveman can use it =)
<rollerskatejamms> I like how Cedega can't even install Urban Assault but Wine works just fine.
<kbrooks> !info basket
<rollerskatejamms> Cedega is such a waste of money.
<ubotu> basket: a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (feisty), package size 4826 kB, installed size 7452 kB
<rollerskatejamms> yellow_chicken, hahaha
<BigMac> kbrooks: you have to compile the package
<ikonia> BigMac how are you building/installing basket
<rollerskatejamms> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<kbrooks> BigMac, Ubuntu has packaged up basket for you.
<yellow_chicken> tarelerulz: before, i was suffering with linux.  earlier versions it difficult big learning curve
<BigMac> ikonia: THey have an installer that you access by typing ./installer
<kbrooks> BigMac, Why aren't you using the package Ubuntu has given you?
<BigMac> kbrooks:oh really?
<rollerskatejamms> yellow_chicken, try learning slackware
<BigMac> kbrooks: Didn't know
<ikonia> BigMac use the one out of the ubuntu repo
<Lounge> what is the difference between dapper, etch, and feisty? i was never quite clear on that
<kbrooks> BigMac, look at !info basket
<kbrooks> Lounge, etch is debian
<Frogzoo> rollerskatejamms: once google got behind wine, the writing was on the wall for cedega
<kbrooks> Frogzoo, as in, cedega is dead?
<Lounge> <---he's still a  n0ob
<BigMac> kbroooks: K it is installing now, thank you
<rollerskatejamms> Cedega isn't dead at all, and google isn't really behind wine.
<Frogzoo> kbrooks: not afaik
<rollerskatejamms> All google did was use a modified version of wine to make Picassa for Linux
<rollerskatejamms> They haven't by any means "gotten behind" wine.
<Frogzoo> rollerskatejamms: ah, google have submitted over 200 patches to the wine code base
<kbrooks> Frogzoo, then what does the expression "the writing was on the ball" mean?
<yellow_chicken> rollerskatejamms: slackware is great, but too much configuration after a fresh install, have to fix scroll mouse and do other system configs...
<mo0osah> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rollerskatejamms> yellow_chicken, Yeah. Its stable as hell though.
<Lounge> wine works but try getting it to load photoshop - takes forever
<Frogzoo> kbrooks: meaning the writing is on the wall for cedega
<kbrooks> yellow_chicken, i guess his point is that slackware helps you learn
<kbrooks> Frogzoo, typo...
<tim167> hi all, is there a free/open vmware counterpart ? something i can use to run a virtual windows machine inside ubuntu ?
<rollerskatejamms> kbrooks, Yeah if you want to learn BSD style init
<kbrooks> Frogzoo, er, i made a typo
<rollerskatejamms> tim167, VirtualBox
<rollerskatejamms> tim167, Xen
<kbrooks> Frogzoo, still though, what does that mean?
<Lounge> i think there's a patch to speed up photoshop but it looks too complex
<tarelerulz> yellow_chicken , I was pretty lost when I first started linux. I come from windows and that did not help at all. Still don't know as much as I need.
<puff> Hm, this is, uhm, interesting.
<Frogzoo> kbrooks: means I can't see cedega being around much longer
<tim167> rollerskatejamms: ok excellent :)
<kbrooks> Lounge, it is too complex because it is a *patch* to source code
<yellow_chicken> rollerskatejamms: damn right, it is, i still live it a lot.
<cbs> how do I set advanced rendering options?
<puff> So it looks like the upgrade to feisty finished, but when I logged in via X the screen just went tan and hasn't drawn any GUI.
<yellow_chicken> kbrooks: yes. learning much fun.
<rollerskatejamms> yellow_chicken, Thing I don't like about slackware is that the packages are more then just "mature". They're archaic.
<Lounge> it's only too complex if it has not been learned
<rollerskatejamms> yell0w, Apache 1.2.x?
<kbrooks> <rollerskatejamms> yellow_chicken, Thing I don't like about slackware is that the packages are more then just "mature". They're archaic. # ?
<rollerskatejamms> kbrooks, ?
<Frogzoo> puff: I suggest you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<yellow_chicken> tarelerulz: well, GUI in ubuntu 7.04 will help you to adapt command line.
<Lounge> Some people can patch a kernel with their hands tied behind their back
<kbrooks> rollerskatejamms, usually, when i say "?", it means "elaborate?"
<rollerskatejamms> kbrooks, Theyre always very old versions.
<yellow_chicken> rollerskatejamms: slackware DVD is just click and install and all apps are there, hardly need to hunt for packages and it's not slow like fedora.
<Frogzoo> tim167: there's qemu & xen
<rollerskatejamms> kbrooks, for example, Slackware 11, the newest release, comes with apache 1.2.x
<Lounge> i couldn't patch one even if it was done for me
<tarelerulz> yellow_chicken, I got over  my fear of command lines.   The fist way I worked with linux was with ssh remotely so I am ok with command line . the thing that get me there is so much to know . Just to say get a program
<yellow_chicken> rollerskatejamms: apache?
<rollerskatejamms> Apache has been up to 2.2.x for I think YEARS now.
<Frogzoo> tim167: hmmm, for windows, I think qemu is your only option
<cbs> does anyone know how to edit advamced opengl settings in ubuntu?
<rollerskatejamms> tim167, Frogzoo no virtualbox runs on windows
<rollerskatejamms> and its open source
<rollerskatejamms> yellow_chicken, apache is the most commonly used webserver in the world.
<kbrooks> Lounge, i wonder if there is a way to (excuse me) or if it is the works to create some form of binary patch or something
<yellow_chicken> i put apache in virtual machine and ssh into it from windows
<yellow_chicken> my first slackware was... 10.1
<ikonia> guys, can we keep this channel to ubuntu support please
<lonnie> hello
<yellow_chicken> my first ubuntu was 6.04
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<yellow_chicken> mommy?
<simianbandit> hello
<lonnie> Any one know a good tutorial for getting DVDs to work in Ubuntu 7.04?
<PriceChild> !dvd | lonnie
<ubotu> lonnie: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<J-_> !dvd
<ikonia> lonnie help.ubuntu.com
<J-_> fast fingers lol
<PriceChild> J-_, either that or aliases & tabs?
<simianbandit> im having major problems getting my wireless card to work on ubuntu fiesty and i dont know where else to look. i've googled/searched forums etc
<puff> Frogzoo: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<J-_> PriceChild: probably
<puff> Oh joy.
<simianbandit> anyone got any tips please?
<ikonia> simianbandit tips for what
<neosimago> simianbandit: what's the case? explain.
<PriceChild> simianbandit, would help if you told us the chipset of your card
<simianbandit> i have an intersil  prism2 card
<Lounge> about a million people left this channel
<Frogzoo> puff: urgh
<simianbandit> i have a live cd of backtrack2 which the card works on
<simianbandit> that uses prism2_cs as the driver
<simianbandit> but i cant get ubuntu to even recognise the card
<puff> Frogzoo: Running "dpkg --configure -a"
<puff> Frogzoo: I tried "sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg" and it told me "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<puff> So...
<tim167> rollerskatejamms, Frogzoo, i don't want to run anything ON windows i want to run windows virtually inside ubuntu
<puff> Seems to be doing something.
<yellow_chicken> http://gallery.live.com/?mkt=en-us     hey microsoft copies hand holding
<rollerskatejamms> tim167, virtualbox
<neosimago> simianbandit: when you dmesg | grep eth in terminal do you see it?
<Lounge> is ubuntu firewalled?
<PriceChild> Lounge, ubuntu comes shipped with no open ports by default
<simianbandit> neosimago nope
<Lounge> and if so how does one go about configuring it?
<Lounge> oh c0ol
<PriceChild> Lounge, it also has a built in firewall in the kernel called "iptables" which can be configured using "firestarter"
<tatters> Any one of a tool in repos which can convert xvid to dvd, I tried DeVeDe, but the sound is all messed up yet picture okk
<Lounge> intersting
<Lounge> is firestarter already installed?
<PriceChild> Lounge, no
<Lounge> ok so I'll do an apt-get
<PriceChild> !firestarter | Lounge
<ubotu> Lounge: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Pkunk> there any way to install festival 1.95 in ubuntu ?
<neosimago> simianbandit: it should show in dmesg somewhere. -- do you have a nopaste of it for us to find it?
<neosimago> lspci?
<neosimago> try pasting the output of lspci
<puff> Hm, about my existing messed up x session, what's the easiest way to kill it?  Just kill the process?
<Pkunk> fedora core 6 has it .. but all i can find in ubuntu is 1.43
<Lounge> that's kinda cool that it comes with ports closed @defualt and yet no conflicts with programs needing the internet
<tatters> recoding  xvid to dvd sound comes out like those old cassate tapes used to sound when loading anyone any idea why this is?
<simianbandit> dmesg | grep eth
<simianbandit> [    8.360000]  eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xe400, IRQ 11, 00:40:d0:31:03:37.
<simianbandit> [   25.312000]  eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex
<simianbandit> [   39.852000]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<simianbandit> [   56.596000]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<simianbandit> [ 2246.312000]  eth0: Media Link Off
<simianbandit> [ 3346.312000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
<simianbandit> [ 3351.312000]  eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex
<simianbandit> [ 3363.960000]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<simianbandit> dave@dave-laptop:~$
<simianbandit> lspci
<simianbandit> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  650/M650 Host (rev 01)
<simianbandit> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)
<simianbandit> 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS961 [MuTIOL Media IO] 
<simianbandit> 00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS961/2 SMBus Controller
<simianbandit> 00:02.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)
<simianbandit> 00:02.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)
<simianbandit> 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  5513 [IDE]  (rev d0)
<simianbandit> 00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)
<simianbandit> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<simianbandit> 00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 90)
<simianbandit> 00:08.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller
<tatters> !pastebin
<simianbandit> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<simianbandit> sorry
<simianbandit> (newb)
<lonnie> Any one know a good tutorial for getting DVDs to work in Ubuntu 7.04?
<m1r> easyubuntu
<preaction> !dvd | lonnie
<ubotu> lonnie: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zege> Hi. I've got a problem while compiling mpeg4ip: Error - we have detected a version of faac that has libmp4v2 support
<zege> and no copy of mpeg4ip-config.  This means faac was built with
<zege> faad2 and the libraries will be incompatible.
<zege> Please reinstall faac without mp4v2 support
<zege> can sb help me?
<Lounge> i'm actually running ubuntu studio and i'm not really sure how different it is from ubuntu
<neosimago> anyone compiled a kernel and get this error? ubuntu/ms/memstick.c:16:28: error: linux/memstick.h: No such file or directory < the kernel fails at this line, and other similar error messages.
<simianbandit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20958/
<jujimufu> I have linked beryl in ~/.kde/Autostart, but it won't autorun when I restart my PC. I have done the same for other files and they are run, beryl is the only one that doesn't...
<jontyjont> ikonia: you still there? am back
<neosimago> simianbandit: it doesn't look like your wireless card is passing itself to be seen. you could try to compile and force load the module that you know will work.
<Lounge> right now I can't enable DHCP for a network but that's because I havn't yet setup OpenVPN, I can re-enable it later with ease, yes?
<sldkfj> Where is the 'Application' menu file stored in Gnome 7.04
<neosimago> simianbandit: what was that module name?
<simianbandit> sorry which?
<Polis_ttt> anyone that know my problem: i got a ubuntu 6.10 lamp-server, mysql and phpmyadmin installed, with phpmyadmin i made a wildcard % for hostname for my users, but they can't connect trough remote lika "mysql administrator, mysql migration toolkit" and stuff like that
<herrisan> hello, what repository do i have to activate to get the kernel 2.6.21.1 installed?
* sldkfj thinks there should be a channel called "#Ubuntu-wireless"
<neosimago> you can nano /etc/modules and add prism2_cs during the boot process.
<cbs> ok, I just broswed all the screensavers, and it has led me to realize that...everyone on ubuntu is either tripping or stoned.
<m1r> sldkfj , agreed :)
<puff> Hm, it wants the bus identifier for my video card.  I'm not sure what in lspci tells me what the bus identifier is.
<digital_k> hello all
<herrisan> I simply do not find the kernel in the packages
<simianbandit> neosimago do i just add the line "prism2_cs" to that file?
<neosimago> yup.
<digital_k> i need a bit of advice.....
<simianbandit> thanks will try that and reboot
<digital_k> what is the best application to install for desktop integration of email?
<neosimago> provided that prism2_cs.ko is compiled and in your generic modules folder.
<BleSS> ubuntu 7.10 server - how is possible that are being run the virtual consoles (sudo ps -ef |grep -v grep |grep  getty) when they are commented (2-6) in /etc/inittab ?
<digital_k> ...imap mail in particular
<simianbandit> how do i tell
<simianbandit> ?
<m1r> digital_k evolution works fine for me
<neosimago> simianbandit: locate 'file'
<Filthpig> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<digital_k> i dont mean mail client. i mean integration with the desktop, like , for instance the weather applet, but it would be for email.
<defcon> how do I make a screenshot in kubuntu
<flowh> what does this error message mean? Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<herrisan> Please help me, I have got a problem with the ACPI, my book doesn't turn off. I need the new kernel and I am hoping that it will fix that problem. But I do not find the kernel in the repositories
<herrisan> 2.6.21.1
<defcon> with print screen
<simianbandit> neosimago - i guess that as that command returns nothing i dont have it?
<digital_k> i believe there is a screenshot app under graphics in the menu defcon
<ydo> flowh: it means the program has accessed an area of the memory it was not permitted to.
<Lounge> just activated the firewall
<neosimago> simianbandit: locate --help
<flowh> and when does that happen? i recently ran mplayer and this message apperead
<flowh> it has never been there before
<puff> Gah, now it's asking me about my mouse.  This is a laptop, though at the moment it's docked and I'm using a logitech wireless mouse and keyboard.  Hm.
<Lounge> i guess all i need now is to create some policies
<vm> when in synaptic, it tells me open office draw is installed, but it cant find it anywhere else......
<flowh> i mean what does that mean
<ydo> flowh: mplayer does that all the time on certain videos
<rcrook> aarrgg! I am trying to execute a command that has a -p <passwd> and bash keeps coming back with <passwd> event not found.
<flowh> hm, i just wanted to listen to an internet stream
<digital_k> so no ideas about desktop integration for email? i found something in synaptic called gnubiff, not sure about that tho.
<ydo> flowh: it basically means it is a bug in the program and you should report the bug to its authors
<rcrook> does anyone have any  ideas
<BleSS> why are being run the virtual consoles (sudo ps -ef|grep  getty) when they are commented in /etc/inittab (2 to 6)?
<flowh> ok, thanks
<ydo> rcrook: < > should be there..
<ydo> rcrook: should NOT
<puff> I shooda took autodetection.
<vm> when in synaptic, it tells me open office draw is installed, but it cant find it anywhere else......
<Lounge> if I do a test port scan on localhost, will that be as accurate as  port scanning from an outer source?
<pyrops> oo.. about GAIM../msn    is it possible to talk to people "offline", like in the windows version?!
<flowh> but what can i do to run mplayer again? perhaps a restart will help?
<ydo> flowh: just run the command again?
<rcrook>  /usr/lib/nagios/plugins/check_disk_smb -p password -H elysium rcrook -u rcrook   <- the command I am execute
<rcrook> -bash: password: event not found
<flowh> $ mplayer
<flowh> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<rcrook> thats what comes back
<ydo> rcrook: do you have a ! in there? in that case you need to use ''
<flowh> everytime i start it
<puff> Argh, after all that:  dexconf: error: cannot generate configuration file; xserver-xorg/config/display/modes not set.  Aborting.  Reconfigure the X server
<charlie_> Im having problems editing fikes in root i get the message While connecting to session manager:
<charlie_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<rcrook> ydo: thanks... the passwd has a ! in it... that was the problem:)
<petrol-x> pyrops: I believe I've seen a plugin that does about the same.. it was in pidgin, though...
<pyrops> cheers
<BleSS> any help? please I updated from 6.04 to 6.10 and then to 7.10 (server) but I think that is failling the inittab file
<charlie_>  Im having problems editing fikes in root i get the message While connecting to session manager:
<charlie_> <charlie_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<ydo> flowh: 1) look for another version of mplayer 2) report the bug
<simianbandit> neosimago - dont  have that file
<flowh> ok, but i wonder why this behaviour appeared the first time today...
<alisson_primo> anyone knows how to take of the network manger icon from the systemtray?
<flowh> everything went right til today
<alisson_primo> anyone knows how to take of the network manger icon from the systemtray in feisty?
<ydo> flowh: could be the radio you listenening to changed some software, of even some settings in the encoder, or even depending on the audio/video they are broadcasting.. could be anything
<neosimago> simianbandit: well, the easiest way then is to just copy that file into your modules folder.
<flowh> alisson_primo, go to system preferences->sessions and deactivate network manager.... the next time you reboot, it will be away
<alisson_primo> flowh, thanks a lot!
<charlie_>  Im having problems editing fikes in root i get the message While connecting to session manager:
<charlie_> <charlie_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<flowh> ok, ydo, thanks for your help
<charlie_> no one seems to know why
<simianbandit> neosimago - where do i get it from?
<flowh> let's see what help
<flowh> s
<neosimago> simianbandit: or if you prefer, it's a good learning experience to download a source, compile, and add it to your list of loaded modules.
<neosimago> you said you had a cd with it right?
<simianbandit> yep - can i extract that
<simianbandit> ?
<GaiaX11_> Why does Mark writes ubuntu with initial "u" low-case? It would be a good idea to issue the logo with a initial "U" upper-case fashionable case. I do not like the way "ubuntu" is written :-(
<neosimago> simianbandit: you tell me.
<redeeman> hello
<neosimago> try
<redeeman> anyone know of a graphical tool for ubuntu 7.04 which allows to change the bootup process?
<redeeman> so i can disable hplip and such?
<jere> Big U bunt little u?
<simianbandit> neosimago - i have no idea how to go about it this. i presume i extract the file from the live cd i have
<zabaraba> hello
<zabaraba> excuse me
<simianbandit> then copy it onto my ubuntu build in that directory?
<redeeman> i could really use it
<zabaraba> what should I do to have a connection with polish channels?
<neosimago> simianbandit: it needs to go into your modules directory... i presume you are using the generic kernel.
<simianbandit> neosimago - i guess so - its the one that came with the ubuntu install
<neosimago> fiesty?
<zabaraba> i don't really know how to do it.
<jere> zabaraba: #ubuntu-pl
<simianbandit> neosimago: yes, do i need anything other than prism2_cs.ko?
<zabaraba> jere ;)
<neosimago> simianbandit: shouldn't
<digital_k> redeeman: there is an application called BUM (boot up manager) that will do what you are talking about.
<digital_k> search synaptic for it
<zabaraba> nooo, it doesn't work ;)
<simianbandit> neosimago: thats great thanks very much for your help. will try that now
<alisson_primo> anyone knows why there is no "send to x viewport" option in right click menu when using beryl?
<redeeman> digital_k: will it work for ubuntu 7.04 with upstart?
<neosimago> did you just try adding prisim2_cs to /etc/modules ?
<zabaraba> i think i have to change the server
<digital_k> what is upstart?
<zabaraba> fucc
<redeeman> ubuntus new init system
<neosimago> -- and rebooting? -- if it doesn't work, then maybe it's not there?
<charlie_>   Im having problems editing fikes in root i get the message While connecting to session manager:
<charlie_> <charlie_> <charlie_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication fail
<alisson_primo> I'm using feisty
<digital_k> well i use it currently and it works fine in feisty
<tim167> i installed VirtualBox, and i have to be member of vboxusers group to run a VM, how do i add my account to the vboxusers group ?
<ydo> charlie_: what do you mean 'in root'?
<neosimago> actually, modprobe prisim2_cs should load it if you have it.
<simianbandit> neosimago - i dont  have the prism2_cs file on my ubuntu build so i have to get it from my backtrack live cd
<charlie_> well i cant use sudo or when in root i cant save changes to files
<neosimago> well, there you go.
<charlie_> in terminal
<MerlinZShell> hello there
<ydo> charlie_: you mean you can't get root?
<ydo> charlie_: or that you can not write any files as root?
<BleSS> why are being run the virtual consoles (sudo ps -ef|grep  getty) when they are commented in /etc/inittab (2 to 6)?
<charlie_> i can get into root and open stuff but it says :Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication fail and then i cant save my changes
<charlie_> or that you can not write any files as root?
<ydo> BleSS: I dunno.. I guess upstart does not use /etc/inittab anymore?
<charlie_> i cant write to files as root
<BleSS> i've ubuntu 7.10 server, I updated from 6.04 to 6.10 and then to 7.10
<BleSS> ydo: ahhh thanks
<MerlinZShell> After i restarted i cant switch to a second desktop "Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a window manager."
<hacked_kernel> I have saved the current session and each time I reboot it resumes that session, how I can establish a new session?
<Roy> RoyChen
<ikonia>  BleSS do you mean 7.04?
<MerlinZShell> how can i fix that
<BleSS> ikonia: yes
<digital_k> on the login window, choose new session under options.
<digital_k> andmake that the default
<neosimago> hi guys. i've got a kernel compile that returns this error: any ideas why? ubuntu/ms/memstick.c:16:28: error: linux/memstick.h: No such file or directory :: ubuntu/ms/memstick.c:27: warning: struct memstick_device_id declared inside parameter list
<BleSS> which is the configuration file for upstart?
<[KR] SoRcS> The linux server do not allow logins to samba. One user is defined with pswd and share from /home/username/share. The workstation that try to connect is in another subnet than the server, but the allowed subnets are defined. Also linux computers in the same subnet can not connect to the share
<ydo> charlie_: it says that when you try to write any file? like touch /tmp/foobar
<MerlinZShell> I mean even when i open Xchat i cant see gnome panel anymore  what happened or how can i fix that
<ikonia> neosimago missing declare in a header
<SlimeyPete> [KR] SoRcS: have you run smbpasswd for the user?
<[KR] SoRcS> i think so
<neosimago> ikonia: that would be part of the code then?
<ikonia> neosimago either that or it conflicts with the headers you have installed on your ssytem
<ikonia> system
<neosimago> because how could i screw that up with the distributed package?
<charlie_> yup
<hacked_kernel> I have saved the current session and each time I reboot it resumes that session, how I can establish a new session?
<neosimago> ikonia: how do i set my headers and make them line up?
<ikonia> neosimago you can't really
<ydo> BleSS: a google gave me /etc/event.d/ perhaps you should read the manual?
<digital_k> hacked:on the login window. under options. choose new session, when it asks to make that the default, select ok.
<charlie_> ydo_: $gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tin_nqn> hi people. Is there some risk if a Delete an NTFS partition and enlarge another ones partition with the free space? what is the best way to do that?
<charlie_> gives me a: (gedit:7650): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<charlie_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Enverex> tin_nqn, GParted from a LiveCD probably
<ikonia> tin_nqn there is always a risk though
<hacked_kernel> digital_k: I did this but still!
<[KR] SoRcS> SlimeyPete haven't used cmdline, but KDE apps. i have entered the user pswd manually and enabled encryption and plain txt
<ydo> charlie_: xhost +localhost short answer, I gotta run
<digital_k> hacked : ok try this..go to system>preferences>sessions
<BleSS> ydo: yes, it's /etc/event.d , thx
<digital_k> open the tab to the far right, and uncheck auto save
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<[KR] SoRcS> SlimeyPete haven't used cmdline, but KDE apps. i have entered the user pswd manually and enabled encryption and plain txt ...... for NT 4 auth.)
<assasukasse> i wish cron to run the following commands: sudo wondershaper eth0 clean, sudo wondershaper eth0 640 256 every 24 hours, how can i set it?
<neosimago> i think i have multiple versions of headers... ikonia: i'm not used to setting up apt-get. -- i did download linux-headers-2.6.20-15-lowlatency
<charlie_> Not working but thanks for the help
<neosimago> could they be conflicting with linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic and linux-headers-2.6.20-15-lowlatency?
<charlie_> !
<neosimago> the three folders exists in my /usr/src folder
<magnetron> assasukasse: I can recommend using gnome-schedule it is a nice gui
<hacked_kernel> digital_k: preference > sessions has options just to save session
<IgorSobreira> hi guys....when o login...the desktop appears..then it comes back to login window...anybody knows what could be?
<IgorSobreira> here is my xorg.conf http://www.paste.uni.cc/15524
<digital_k> hacked: ok thats what I wanted to know...let me think a minute
<l3mr> how can i restart the x server remotely?
<craigbass1976> How does one get the sdl mixer for ubuntu?
<andatche> l3mr: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<craigbass1976> l3mr, I' not sure what the run levels are in Ubuntu, but in Cent I would init 3, then init 5.  Or what andatche said.
<digital_k> hacked: there is no checkbox above save current session?
<l3mr> andatche, craigbass1976  thanks
<hacked_kernel> digital_k: yes there is
<alisson_primo> anyone knows why there is no "send to x viewport" option in right click menu when using beryl+feisty?
<Enverex> neosimago, You don't want generic AND low-latency. You probably don't want low-lantency at all to be honest
<neosimago> Enverex: just keep the complete tree?
<Lounge> it's strange that you can explore an ntfs mounted drive and look at all files plus the administrators doc files without seeing a windows password prompt at all.
<Enverex> Just use generic, remove the low-latency ones with apt-get, but it shouldn't be conflicting...
<Enverex> Lounge, Yup, that's normal
<craigbass1976> How does one get the sdl mixer for ubuntu?  Is it in the apt repos anywhere?
<Lounge> can that be bad?
<neosimago> what is the low-latency kernel aimed to fill?
<Enverex> Lounge, If you value your files on there, heh
<Lounge> if someone wanted to hack my windows accounts with linux over the net?
<Enverex> neosimago, things that need super low ms response times like realtime audio
<Lounge> would I be in trouble?
<Enverex> Lounge, ... erm, how would they get in "over the net" lol
<letkeman> is there a recommend method to go from ubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu studio 7.4?
<Lounge> so if they found an open port
<Lounge> and networked right in
<Enverex> Lounge, Stop being paranoid, it doesn't work like that
<annimar> help! I'm trying to switch a friend of mine to Ubuntu, but the installer doesn't start
<Lounge> ok
<annimar> the window appears, but no content
<Enverex> letkeman, They are the same thing, Studio just has some extra stuff installed by default. Find out what and install those packages.
<annimar> any idea?
<Lounge> let's talk about stolen laptops
<letkeman> thanks Enverex
<spikeb> ubuntu studio has their own repo of extra stuff not in main, IIRC
<annimar> She has an old sony vaio with 256MB RAM
<digital_k> annimar i have seen numerous people say that happens with the feisty live cd
<digital_k> i find it odd
<Enverex> Lounge, If someone nicked your laptop, they could just use a Linux LiveCD and have full access to your entire Windows drive
<Lounge> i guess if they wanted to get pass the password protection that could take out the  ntfs drive put in a linux box, mount it and there ya have it.
<letkeman> spikeb should i add their repo to sources and then install the packages?
<annimar> digital_k: any solution yet? Unfortunately Ubuntu doesn't come with a non-graphical installer
<annimar> :-/
<Lounge> yup yup yup
<Lounge> that's crazy!
<danny> Enverex: what's your point?
<digital_k> when you say it does nothing, you mean the cd doesnt boot into the live desktop?
<craigbass1976> annimar, so get edgy and try that
<tim167> letkeman, does ubuntustudio.com work ? i get "Service Temporarily Unavailable"
<Enverex> danny, Why do you ask? Lounge was asking about NTFS access on Linux.
<annimar> craigbass1976: stupid me
<annimar> thanks for the advide
<annimar> advice
<annimar> :-/
<letkeman> it worked last night/yesterday
<danny> Haha, gottcha. I joined the conversation a bit late.
<digital_k> annimar: exactly what fails to load?
<danny> I'm good like that, not looking up and what not.
<digital_k> the cd itself?
<Lounge> why don't they  laptops that are hard titanium and have locks???
<digital_k> or the live desktop?
<assasukasse_> thanks magnetron, i just have a question: if i need to run wondershaper as sudo, should i put sudo wondershaper in gnome-sched command space?
<Lounge> i mean real locks
<letkeman> i just tried it and http://www.ubuntustudio.com/ works fine for me
<Enverex> Lounge, How would that help? You mean physical locks to disable the HD? There are soe
<Enverex> *some
<magnetron> assasukasse: ask the channel
<danny> You could always encrypt the data on the drive.
<annimar> digital_k: the content of the installer window. :-/ But I'll try it with the edgy live cd
<zlx> my sounds stoped working ;/ dont think I'v done anything.. I have creative audigy 1 soundcard and creative 5.1s can anyone help?
<annimar> thanks a lot
<assasukasse_> ok, does crontab run commands as root or i have to add sudo before them?
<digital_k> well if you can get edgy to work, on the first software update, you will have an option to upgrade feisty
<digital_k> to feisty rather
<Lounge> you're at a coffee house with your power book, you need to go potty, close it and lock it up with a key
<tim167> letkeman, ok ubuntustudio.org works here, but kinda slow...
<Enverex> danny, That's a nightmare if anything goes wrong and you need to recover anything, heh
<taffy-nay> Hey, I don't suppose sombody could lend me a hand getting the restricted drivers utility to work?
<Enverex> Lounge, You take it with you, heh
<Lounge> they'd have to wedge it open with a crowbar
<craigbass1976> Enverex, I was going to say that too
<danny> I suppose it depends on how important your data is.
<digital_k> taffy: whats the issue?
<Akuma_> do the w32codecs come with ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Enverex> Lounge, Walk off with it, open the lock with a pick whenever they feel like it
<Lounge> there's gotta be some way to protect it!!!!
<Enverex> Lounge, Take. It. With. You.
<digital_k> lol
<Enverex> Or hire someone to guard it
<Lounge> i guess keep all personal files and data on your home desktop and leave the laptop just for browsing
<Lounge> i dunno
<digital_k> taffy-nay:are you there?
<Enverex> Lounge, What if someone breaks into your house and steals the HD?
<taffy-nay> thanks digital: i'm selecting the ATI drivers from the list and when I press the "enable" tick box, the confirmation dialog appears,
<digital_k> ok what are you running feisty on taffy?
<digital_k> x32?
<Enverex> Lounge, and seriously, only idiots would their laptop lying around
<taffy-nay> 7.04 x32
<Lounge> they must really know me enough to really wanna steal my hdd!
<Lounge> :))
<danny> Ouch, that sucks. Someone just stole the drive?
<Frogzoo> Lounge: you can encrypt your file systems if you want
<danny> I would scroll up but eh'
<Lounge> how would you encrypt it?
<digital_k> taffy-nay-open synaptic and do a search for : linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386
<Enverex> Right click, properties, advanced, Encrypt
<Lounge> that not even linux could read?
<digital_k> you will need that installed before you can install any restricted drivers i believe
<Slart> What's in the restricted drivers package? I manually install nvidia drivers and I'm happy doing that.. but that means I can't install the restricted drivers thingy.. so what am I missing apart from the ait/nvidia binary drivers?
<taffy-nay> ah, that a no-can-do
<digital_k> why not?
<sheraz> hi
<taffy-nay> ubuntu box not on the net
<Xteven> hello, where can I get some help with bluetooth under ubuntu ? I want to use my gsm as a modem to dial out
<taffy-nay> test box in the ofice
<digital_k> you cant connect it?
<taffy-nay> not allowed
<digital_k> oh wow
<Enverex> Xteven, It's messy unless you're using KDE
<taffy-nay> i know, tell me about it
<digital_k> well there is nothing further to add Im afraid. :/
<craigbass1976> How does one get the sdl mixer for ubuntu?  Is it in the apt repos anywhere?  I can't seem to find it.
<Frogzoo> Lounge: encfs & cfs at least
<taffy-nay> ok, you it simply be a case of restarting X once i've enabled the driver?
<Xteven> Enverex: I'm using gnome, but I don't mind the GUI
<riaal> Hi! Im having some problems loging in to my samba server (on an edgy computer), I have used the same smb.conf as my fileserver (drapper) but I just can't login to it. Even whit out " valid users = %S"  What can be wrong?
<taffy-nay> *would it
<Lounge> i suppose putting a password on your bios might help just a tad-bit also
<digital_k> taffy-nay: is there a particular reason you cant connect the box to the net, even for a few minutes to install that?
<MerlinZShell>  after while doing some additional setup i had to change some repositories then did update and apply setup updated packages now my ubuntu says edubuntu even on startup screan how can i switch it back
<Xteven> Enverex: I have a problem with /dev/rfcomm0 it seems. my gsm asks for a pin, but my computer doesn't. so all connections are refused
<taffy-nay> i dont have access to the pix to add the MAC address to the trusted list
<digital_k> no that is a linux image , you would have to reboot the machine
<Whoosaaa> hi
<riaal> Morning all, Im having some problems loging in to my samba share, I have used a smb.conf that i know work.. so the problem must be the passwords or the users.. any guesses?
<taffy-nay> oh, ok, i'll give that a try
<magnetron> Xteven: bluetooth support in Ubuntu is usually provided by bluez. you might want to install the bluez-gnome package
<bugfreewin> hello
<Frogzoo> riaal: smbpasswd
<riaal> Frogzoo, yeh! totaly forgot about that one
<Whoosaaa> can some give me a adress off a tut for instaling ati graph card 9250
<Lounge> encfs is not free, at least i don't think
<riaal> Frogzoo, I need to add a password whit it for the user I want to login as?
<Enverex> Whoosaaa, That should work out of the box
<taffy-nay> If I dont reply right away, it's coz i have 12 boxes on a KVM so It could take a while fo me to get back aroung
<Frogzoo> Lounge: it's there in the repos so i guess it's free
<Whoosaaa> sorry
<Lounge> oh k0ol
<Frogzoo> riaal: yar
<Lounge> my bad
<Whoosaaa> im new in this stuff
<riaal> Frogzoo, thanks a lot!
<digital_k> lol taffy, thats alot of machines
<Lounge> you just apt-get?
<Enverex> I'd like transparent compression and/or encryption on ext3/4 :(
<ikonia> Lounge yes, the same as every other package you've asked about
<Xteven> magnetron: ok thx, I'll try that
<Lounge> and its called "encfs"
<Lounge> yes?
<James_Blake> Anyone know what would cause GRUB to freeze up when loading windows where it says "Starting up".(Aside from windows feeling betrayed, that i installed Ubuntu)
<ikonia> James_Blake thats nothing to do with grub
<taffy-nay> I know, is a pain in the ass
<ikonia> at that point windows is booting
<ikonia> windows is the problem
<James_Blake> There a way to make visible the boot log?
<Terrasque> James_Blake: wrong windows partition in menu.lst - thats my guess
<Deffy> yeah, had that happen once this Lilo too
<tim167> anyone else having trouble with http://ubuntustudio.org ? it loads just now and then, but its very slow and often gives 'Service Temporarily Unavailable'...
<ikonia> Terrasque how can that be, its already booting windows
<Terrasque> ikonia: no
<Slart> tim167: it's been like that for several days
<Enverex> Lounge, Use synaptic and browse if you'd prefer
<ikonia> Terrasque no?
<Lounge> i found it
<Slart> tim167: and just because I said that, it just worked when I tried it =)
<Terrasque> ikonia: its not booting windows. otherwise h wouldnt complain
<Lounge> sudo apt-cache search encfs
<tim167> Slart here sometimes too
<annimar> [OffTopic]  btw, the AppleStore ist down.
<ikonia> Terrasque if the screen says "starting up" thats the windows OS
<Slart> tim167: I'm guessing they still have some problems then
<ikonia> Terrasque therefore the problem is windows
<IdleOne> tim167, #ubuntustudio for support
<James_Blake> Is there a way to repair the windows install without messing up the MBR, and then having to re-install ubuntu as well?
<ikonia> James_Blake depends on the windows fault
<ikonia> James_Blake if you lose grub - you don't have to re-install ubuntu, just grub
<Lounge> search also returned with "libpam-encfs" PAM module
<Lounge> whatever that is
<James_Blake> Ah, alright.
<James_Blake> Well, the windows booted fine before i did the partition re-size for ubuntu.
<Mena>  grub dont recongnize the new vista boot loader ,right ?
<ikonia> James_Blake there you go then
<ikonia> James_Blake you've messed with the partition size/layout
<ikonia> Mena works fine
<James_Blake> It's XP. Not touching vista....don't need it, i have ubuntu and beryl.
<James_Blake> What would you suggest in that case?
<zlx> My sound stoped working, I think its because I have 2 cards (one on mobo and one pci) Its working through the mobo one but not my pci one (Audigy 1 [SB0090] ) if anyone knows what to do it'd be sweet :)
<Deffy> maybe it's Steve Balmer protecting his patents
<Frogzoo> Lounge: mounts your encrypted homedir on login
<ikonia> James_Blake repair the windows partition
<James_Blake> Also, if it's of any consequence, It was a clean install of windows, on a fresh partition, then i did the berly thingy.
<Filthpig> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Merijn> how do I change who owns a file? I need to change it from 'ftp' to 'root'
<ikonia> James_Blake that make no difference
<James_Blake> er, ubuntu thing, pardon me. too early in the morning to talk tech and know what i'm saying..
<Lounge> somebody jokingly said that "Vista" is the biggest virus Microsoft ever made
<ikonia> Merijn use the nautilus gui or chown
<Mena> ikonia, you installed vista then ubuntu and it works fine without any editing from you
<Frogzoo> Merijn: sudo chown root:root FILE
<Lounge> i'm beginning to wonder
<ikonia> Mena yup
<IntuitiveNipple> James_Blake: In Windows, did you have the 3rd party driver SpeedCache II installed?
<James_Blake> Negative.
<Mena> ikonia, hmmm maybe i will try
<Lounge> comes with 6 moths of AOL, right?
<Lounge> moths= months
<ikonia> Lounge lounge we are not discussing vista
<IntuitiveNipple> James_Blake: ok, that rules out a bug when resizing the Windows partition then
<Lounge> thank god!
<Deffy> and what's wrong with AOL? :-p
<Terrasque> James_Blake: do you have more than one ntfs partition?
<Mena> ikonia, Thanks any way :)
<Deffy> I had to install that for management at my old job
<Znortfl> Hey Ubuntu people, I have done something really stupid and messed up my PATH variable. How do I reset it?
<ikonia> Znortfl PATH=What/you/want
<James_Blake> I have a 2nd hard drive, thats NTFS, on my main, i've got it cut 2 ways, one NTFS for windows XP and the other for ubuntu
<ikonia> or re-run you .profile
<Znortfl> I know, but cant I set it back to the default? I set it to something and thus erased all other stuff in it
<ikonia> Znortfl re-source your .profile/.bash_profile/whatever shell you run
<Znortfl> ikonia, pardon me, "re-source" ?
<Lounge> but back to "libpam-encfs" it does it automatically, right - once its installed?
<ikonia> Znortfl . .bash_profile
<ikonia> or you can run it ./.bash_profile
<James_Blake> But on my main HD, no just one NTFS partition.
<Terrasque> James_Blake: sometimes windows installer put the boot files on an already existing ntfs partition and not the windows system partition
<Hosaux> Hey, http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/9135/bildschirmfotooy6.png Schaut euch das mal bitte an was mache ich falsch ich will einfach 4 partitionen eine linux eine swap eine fat32 eine windows.. :'(
<neosimago> hi guys, asking you to look at my kernel compile error: can't figure out why the module won't compile. should i just disable it? http://www.paste.uni.cc/15526
<James_Blake> Even on a second hard drive, jumpered to be slave?
<ikonia> !de >Hosaux
<taffy-nay> digital: ok, so i've rebooted and nothings changed....my basic problem is the following, i load up the driver utility and the only availabe driver is the ATI Graphics driver (as expected) there is a tick box (un-ticked) and next to that is a notice stating "not in use". I click the tick box and i get a message asking me is i want to enable the driver. i click the box "enable driver", the...
<taffy-nay> ...message closes and the tick box is still not ticked and the notice is still stating "not in use".....am I missing somthing simple here?
<ikonia> neosimago I've told you
<MerlinZShell> Hello guy
<Hosaux> ikonia: Oh sorry
<ikonia> Hosaux sorry for what ?
<MerlinZShell> My system is now edubuntu I dont know how it switched
<Hosaux> ikonia: I thought it's ubuntu-de
<neosimago> ikonia: and i've removed all but the default headers.
<ikonia> Hosaux not a problem
<johnnyphive> anybody know if it is possible to move gdm to another monitor?  I've got dual monitors and want gdm on the other screen
<MerlinZShell> any idea how to switch it back to ubuntu?
<ikonia> neosimago 1.) are you building a kernel or a module 2.) what module 3.) what kernel version
<Znortfl> ikonia, I tried to run it, but it said "permission denied". So I run it with sudo, and then says "command not found"
<ikonia> Znortfl what user are you ?
<Lounge> I just have to say: Ubuntu Studio ROCKS!
<Terrasque> James_Blake: its windows. lots of insanse things can happen..
<ikonia> Lounge you've said it about 4 times now
<Znortfl> ikonia, normal user ($ prompt)
<James_Blake> Haha, true.
<ikonia> Lounge this is a support channel
<VSpike> Does anyone know if there's an evolution room on this server, or a better place to ask evolution questions?
<ikonia> Znortfl ok - so please "ls -la .bash_profile"
<Znortfl> ikonia: "command not found" xD
<cressy100> I use ubuntu 5.10 without gui, how do i get an new dhcp offer?
<johnnyphive> anybody know if it is possible to move gdm to another monitor?  I've got dual monitors and want gdm on the other screen
<VSpike> I want to know with an imap account where the "Junk" and "Trash" special folders are stored
<ikonia> Znortfl /usr/bin/ls -la ~/.bash_profile
<James_Blake> So course of action: Repair the windows install, if that doesn't work, reinstall it all together, and if that kills Grub, reinstall that, and then i should be gold?
<ikonia> cressy100 install dhclient or another dhcp client
<Lounge> its just....
<VSpike> Because they don't seem to be on the imap server
<Deffy> hmm
<Lounge> i'm still learning it
<MerlinZShell> any idea how to switch edubuntu to ubuntu
<neosimago> kernel 2.6.20.bla and the part it breaks is a module, probably because of line two, the file is not there to compile.
<Znortfl> ikonia: "/usr/bin/ls: no such file or directory"
<neosimago> is there something broken with the source tree?
<ikonia> MerlinZShell you installed a package that depended on the edubuntu meta package
<Deffy> anyway to get my Digidesign M-Box (USB) to work with Ubuntu as an external sound device?
<ikonia> <neosimago> is there something broken with the source tree?
<ikonia> oopos
<cressy100> ikonia, thanks, i have dhclient, do i just run it?
<ikonia> neosimago answer my questions
<ikonia> cressy100 yup
<ikonia> Znortfl /bin/ls - sorry
<Lounge> i need to know how to mount encfs through the terminal
<Terrasque> James_Blake: first try what I suggested. Happended twiceon my machine
<neosimago> so, i guess there is something with that kernel source tree
<Znortfl> ikonia, ty. The file seems to be there
<neosimago> -- that is broken.
<ikonia> neosimago I'll ask you ago
<Lounge> like whats the command
<James_Blake> wait, missed that.
<ikonia> neosimago 1.) are you building a module or a kernel 2.) what module 3.)what kernel
<ikonia> Znortfl /bin/ls -la ~/.bash_profile
<MerlinZShell> ok then how can i switch back
<neosimago> i'm building a kernel from scratch, and that portion is likely a module.
<ikonia> MerlinZShell uninstall edubuntu
<ikonia> neosimago 1.) why are you building a kernel 2.) what version of the kernel
<Znortfl> ikonia, I've done that, the file is there
<James_Blake> Terrasque, can i move the boot files over, or do i like, retarget grub to aim for the files that are on the wrong partition?
<ikonia> Znortfl I'm doing -la to check the permissions on it
<Terrasque> James_Blake:try booting the other ntfs drive. you can do it from grub install (e for edit iirc)
<alisson_primo> anyone knows why there is no "send to x viewport" option in right click menu when using beryl+feisty?
<Znortfl> ikonia, oh. Ofcourse. Permission is "-rw-r--r--"
<Sleeper_ds> hello! This weekend I installed Ubuntu 7.04. I have two additional partitions with WinXP installed. Ubuntu replaced the bootloader (with grubs, I think) and offered an entry to boot Windows. Ubuntu itself seemed to work fine, but when I wanted to boot Windows, the system just restartet. Can someone help me with that? I restored my MBR for now, but next weekend I'd like to try again. Can...
<ikonia> Znortfl ok - so thats what you can't execute it
<Sleeper_ds> ...someone help me solve the problem?
<MerlinZShell> edubuntu-desktop is not installed on my system
<ikonia> Znortfl /bin/chmod 744 ~/.bash_profile
<Terrasque> James_Blake: on the boot menu, e for edit on the windows line, and type in the right hd(x,x)
<neosimago> 1. just cutting out slack, for the hell of the experience. 2. version 2.6.20
<James_Blake> Alright, will attempt that, i'm off for possible success. Thanks Ikonia, Terrasque, and the one with "nipple" in their name.
<ikonia> neosimago what slack are you cutting out ?
<Znortfl> ikonia, done that. Should I execute it now?
<ikonia> Znortfl spot on
<James_Blake> alright, going to give it a shot.
<johnnyphive> anybody know if it is possible to move gdm to another monitor?  I've got dual monitors and want gdm on the other screen
<Znortfl> ikonia, ok, executed it.
<neosimago> ikonia: drivers that i won't load, and add drivers i do load into the kernel.
<ikonia> Znortfl echo $PATH
<m1r> hi
<neosimago> -- making it part of the kernel.
<Lounge> speaking of grub: is there a way to give it more time before booting automatically?
<Znortfl> ikonia: /usr/bin;/usr/share/bin
<ikonia> neosimago seems a pointless task when a.) you don't know how to debug the problems b.) you have no reason to do it
<ikonia> Znortfl there you go
<Znortfl> ikonia, is that what it's supposed to be then?
<MerlinZShell> i have edubuntu artwork setup ill remove it
<neosimago> well, it would seem to me if the file is not there, the distribution tree for the kernel needs to be fixed.
<cyclops> wetin dey
<ikonia> Znortfl yup
<ikonia> neosimago nope
<neosimago> and nothing done from a learning pov is pointless.
<Znortfl> ikonia, I still cant simply "ls" and "la".
<ikonia> neosimago the kernel tree is fine - hence why there is an existing kernel
<ikonia> Znortfl oooh thats right
* BugFreeWin_ hi!
<ikonia> Znortfl PATH=$PATH:/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<calin> anyone knows how to install skype on Ubuntu? me new ... :D
<johnnyphive> can anybody "hear" me?
<neosimago> then i'll remove my current tree, and tar -xvjf again the tarball.
<ikonia> johnnyphive every one can
<m1r> calin - easyubuntu
<johnnyphive> just checking thanks
<ikonia> neosimago you'r doing this from the vanilla kernel.org source ?
<neosimago> yup
<calin> mlr: that means ... ?
<m1r> google: easyubuntu
<ikonia> neosimago you're going to make things hard for you
<johnm1019> im running behind a fairly restrictive firewall, is there anyway to proxy all network traffic on this machine through another one outside the firewall, but all though one port?
<Znortfl> ikonia, thanks a lot :)
<calin> mlr: ok :D:D
<ikonia> Znortfl no problem, apologies for the error - my mistake
<ikonia> johnm1019 ssh tunneling for example
<neosimago> ikonia, my mistake, i got the source from Synaptec
<Znortfl> ikonia, that's ok.
<Lounge> i need to know why xscreensaver isn't starting up like it should during boot..I have it setup as a start program. Anybody?
<ikonia> neosimago ok - so the source tree is fine as thats the one used to build ubuntu kernels
<johnm1019> ikonia: anywhere where i can read more on how to do that for most of my machines traffic?
<neosimago> it should be the Ubuntu kernel.
<ikonia> johnm1019 google for ssh tunneling, and also look at iptables forwarding
<neosimago> -- i saw the ubuntu extras when i config it.
<johnm1019> ikonia: thanks
<P__> someone can help with a ld -lGL : cannot find -lGL error ?
<ikonia> P__ what are you trying to build ?
<cressy100> If you would like to setup your nic without gui, how do i do that?
<P__> ikonia, Ogre3D
<ikonia> cressy100 edit /etc/network/interfaces
<HymnToLife> cressy100, ifconfig
<ikonia> P__ ok - it looks like your PKG_CONFIG_PATH is not set to include the opengl libraries
<P__> ikonia, i'm really new to linux, what is that ?
<cressy100> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> P__ if your new its not a good idea to be trying to build software, see if there is a pre-built version in the ubuntu repo's
<cressy100> HymnToLife, oki, thanks
<P__> ikonia, no there is not, well i need to learn it since i'm developping softwares
<ikonia> P__ tldp.org offers a good guide and introduction in how to build software on unix platforms
<ikonia> P__ if you plan to develop software thats an excellent read
<P__> ok thanks
<acik> hi everybody,need help,how to see all the people in a chat room using xchat?(new in ubuntu)
<ikonia> acik if you right click on the "users" button you'll see a drop down with all the users in the channel
<MerlinZShell> ok after removing the edubuntu artwork everything went back to normal but my splashscrean is still edubuntu
<acik> where is the "users" button?
<johnnyphive> from the lack of response, i'm guessing nobody can help with my problem?
<johnnyphive> anybody know if it is possible to move gdm to another monitor?  I've got dual monitors and want gdm on the other screen
<gunny01> what software do i need to open .rar files?
<gordboy> the other screen to what ?
<rcrook> noticed that a patched kernel for the texas instruments card reader bug. how do I get a hold of the kernel?
<ikonia> johnnyphive yup - depends on which dual head technique your using
<ikonia> rcrook you don't
<rcrook> ikonia: wjy?
<johnnyphive> ikonia using single card, dual head, twinview, nvidia
<rcrook> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> rcrook because you don't just drop kernels onto random machines
<rcrook> ok.. will dl and compile it mself.
<ikonia> johnnyphive ok - using twinview I think you'll need to mark one monitor as a primary, but I don't know how
<ikonia> johnnyphive I only know how to use xinerama
<ikonia> rcrook again unwise
<beni_> when i want to use "gcc" to compile a file, it states ".c:1:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory" whats going on?
<ikonia> beni_ your missing a header called stdlib.h that it wants
<johnnyphive> ikonia what is the diff between xinerama and twinview?
<beni_> ikonia: where is the header? why isnt it included within my linux distro??
<ikonia> johnnyphive one is driver based, the other is an internal system to xrg
<zlx> `is there a way to change icons of certain files?
<ikonia> beni_ its not installed, and its not installed as you've not installed it
<rcrook> ikonia: again why?  been compiling and installing kernels on my linux machines since 1993.
<johnnyphive> ikonia which is better in your opinion?
<beni_> ikonia: how to install it? which packet is it?
<jere> johnnyPhive: /etc/X11/xorg.conf  swithch yr monitor set-up
<ikonia> rcrook because you've got the potential to break your ubuntu system due to ubuntu packaging kernels in their own way
<rcrook> ikonia: just thought it would be cleaner to gat a patched one.
<m1r> i need advice on patrition linux 40gb hdd for my lappy
<P__> ikonia, but gl library is in /usr/lib, isn't it the dir searched by default ?
<ikonia> johnnyphive I like xinerama simpley because its a native technology that doesn't depend on anything
<beni_> m1r: 10gb root 2gb swap rest home
<ikonia> P__ I've told you the guide to read
<ikonia> beni_ search the repo's
<m1r> ty beni
<gordboy> zlx, which files ? where ? can you be more specific ? do you mean in menus ? do you mean on the desktop ? do you mean in "folders" ?
<johnnyphive> jere if i send you a copy of my xorg.conf could you help me out?
<ikonia> rcrook the best method is to log a bug and ask ubuntu to update their kernel
<ikonia> johnnyphive was that at me ?
<johnnyphive> ikonia how would i set up xinerama?
<zlx> well they are shortcuts on my desktop, gordboy
<ikonia> johnnyphive its reasonably long winded the first time
<jere> i<ll look at it, but i<m not a pro!!! post it in pastebin
<rcrook> the kernel has already been patched for the bug.. just not released yet ikonia
<m1r> beni , and /boot?
<acik> please i can't see the "users" button on Xchat
<rcrook> thats whats been said on launchpad
<ikonia> rcrook launchpad says "get this patch and patch it yourself"
<beni_> m1r: hm i didnt place boot on its own partition but i "heard" it would be good, but only at the beginning of your drive
<beni_> m1r: but imo you dont need that
<stojance> Hello! How can I change the notification-daemon theme? I hate the Ubuntu one... it's too windowsy
<ikonia> beni_ if you have no reason to - don't put boot on its own partition
<m1r> ok ty
<stojance> to the default one, of course
<beni_> ikonia: yeh thats what i think too
<jere> johnny: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<m1r> will 10gb be enough for /root ? :)
<mo0osah> media/METAL BOX/Files
<simianbandit> neosimago: hello again
<ikonia> m1r only you can answer that, depends on yor personal needs
<mo0osah> whoops
<sivaji> how do you see a list of startup programs?
<oxygen> Would bash ever use xterm color support as default?
<mo0osah> how do you see a list of startup programs?
<lankkuli> m1r: im pretty sure he meant /, not /root =)
<m1r> yes :)
<ikonia> oxygen bash is a shell, xterm is a terminal - they are not aware of each other
<jere> moOosah: system>preferences>sessions
<hacked_kernel> I saved the current session but each time I logon it resumes the that session, how can I delete this session and start new one?
<lankkuli> m1r: well, im sure everything fits into 10gb /  .. if you do something that requires really big files and they arent placed into /home then you might have problems but quite sure you can manage with 10gb /
<oxygen> how can use default bash ?
<m1r> will try :) ty guys
<aro> mo0osah, if you go to KControl->KDE Components->Autostart Applications
<lowmax> Hello all, I'm having problems loading booting from the LiveCD, when Loading Hardware Drivers... I keep getting errors starting with firmware_helper[65##] : main error loading '/lib/firmware/....." for device '/class/firmware....." with driver (unknown)... bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx......." not available or load failed.... This is where ubuntu freezes... i went through the forums but still couldn't solve the problem... Thanks for the help i
<aro> mo0osah, you can also monitor the services at boot by System Settings->Advanced->Service Manager
<mo0osah> thanks alot
<aro> Errr, that' sunder KDE, though
<aro> Sorry
<aro> I'm in KDE mode :)
<m1r> ok now the waiting part :)
<mo0osah> I have KDE as well =)
<mo0osah> there's no Autostart Applications under KDE Componentts
<IBMUSER__> Could you tell me how to install fglrx driver on Radeo 9200? I tired to install the xorg-fglrx-driver, but it can't work.....
<IBMUSER__> Thank you very much....
<cMadman> why does ubuntustudio-desktop want to remove ubuntu-sounds and ubuntu-desktop? can it be stopped or does it not matter?
<Frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> !ati >IBMUSER__
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !ati IBMUSER__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati ibmuser__ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aro> mo0osah, one sec
<simianbandit> hi, can anyone help me with a problem im having getting my intersil prism2 card working on ubuntu feisty please?
<Enverex> cMadman, It replaces them
<ikonia> !ati >IBMUSER__
<cMadman> Enverex, is that a problem?
<Enverex> cMadman, Shouldn't be
<mo0osah> aro, I want to add beryl to the startup....
<cMadman> ok, thanks :)
<aro> mo0osah, sudo apt-get install kcontrol-autostart
<aro> mo0osah, that will add the autostart entry in KDE components
<mo0osah> ok, thanks
<IBMUSER__> Oh, thanks indeed
<aro> mo0osah, then use that utility to add beryl/beryl-manager to startup
<cMadman> Enverex, aptitude tells me "gdm recommends ubuntu-sounds" and that "ubuntu-desktop Depends: ubuntu-sounds"
<fanch59> hi folks
<Enverex> cMadman, Recommends means you can ignore it
<m1r> install started :)
<fanch59> was does "interface is down" mean ? switched off ,
<fanch59> ?
<jere> mlr: you were there last night when i wen<t to sleep!!!
<m1r> yes jere
<fanch59> (what, not was)*
<m1r> and still am here
<cMadman> Enverex, thanks again, installing with aptitude, removing ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-sounds
<jere> mlr: you did not move at all?!
<m1r> only for coffe and cigars :)
<jere> :)
<m1r> but saved all data, and runing install now
<m1r> "finally"
<jere> mlr: good
<m1r> guys here helped pretty much :)
<simianbandit> hi. is anyone around that can help me get my prism2 card working on feisty? neosimago was very helpful before but doesn't seem to be around anymore
<m1r> hmm , it asks me for : mount point: i setted ext3 as /home and it didnt accept it
<ikonia> what did it say
<mjr> m1r, you do have / set somewhere?
<mo0osah> would anyone with good beryl settings be willing to send them to me?
<m1r> it moved it / ouch
<ikonia> mo0osah you don't sent beryl settings
<ikonia> mo0osah just ask the question
<bobbob1016> mo0osah, that wouldn't work
<blmartin777> is there a difference  between 192.169.0.100 and 192.168.0.1?
<aro> Yes
<ikonia>  blmartin777 yes they are different ip addresses
<aro> Completely different IP addresses
<blmartin777> ok thanks
<bobbob1016> mo0osah, my settings can't replace your settings, and your settings can't replace my settings (I don't know the rest of the hitch-hikers quote, sorry)
<mo0osah> lol k
<tin_nqn> I've just installed feisty, and was ok. But now, I try to boot and I can't! The grub menu is load, but when I select "ubuntu" I get "error 22: No such a partition"
<tin_nqn> if I select Windows
<tin_nqn> I get error 13,
<mo0osah> well, i messed up all the settings... how do i reset default values
<ikonia> tin_nqn your "root(x,x)" line is wrong in your menu.lst
<mo0osah> got carried away with the coolness
<ikonia> mo0osah you restore them from the backup you took before you started messing
<mo0osah> =(
<simianbandit> if no-one is around that can help me, does anyone else know where i can go for help. i've been trying to get this working for a week now - i dont want to go back to windows
<mo0osah> ikonia, only if i did....
<tin_nqn> ikonia: actually I saw that, I look ok.
<ikonia> mo0osah then you've learnt for next time
<mo0osah> ikonia, i guess
<aro> mo0osah, you talking about beryl settings?
<mo0osah> aro, yes
<aro> mo0osah, what's wrong with what you have now?
<fursts> Hello. Does the latest ubuntu server release include Gnome?
<mo0osah> everything is too funky
<riaal> Long shot, anyone know a ubuntu or windows aplication for sketching network topologis in?
<Mohero> Hi all!
<jere> simianbandit: go on the forum, theres tons of info.
<Mohero> what was the dpkg command to reconfigure xorg?
<riaal> Hi Mohero
<aro> mo0osah, the settings config is located at ~/.beryl/settings
<niru> hi
<simianbandit> i've been through every forum post i can find and tried everything - its still not recognising my card
<niru> from where does ubuntu take the 2.18 gnome packages
<Mohero> for some reason my twinview has died and my keyboard is now US and not UK - i think it was the Nvidia settings that went blergh
<m1r> creation of FS failed on #3 IDE1 (hda) ??? :/
<tin_nqn> ikonia: the menu.list target to  (hd1,1) wich is sda2, I think it's correct
<jere> simianbandit: sorry man, can<t help you much, i<m in the same spot...
<tin_nqn> can you help me a bit more?
<SurfnKid> is there a way to not use the SWAP file
<SurfnKid> and just use the memory
<troxor> SurfnKid: put vm.swappiness = 0 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<simianbandit> jere: thanks anyway, im getting so fed up of this. gonna quit linux soon
<Jozxyqk> why doesn't ubuntu have a package for mod-php for apache-ssl (apache 1.3)?  is there any way to get that working easily?
<LjL> !xconfig > Mohero    (Mohero, see the private message from Ubotu)
<SurfnKid> ok
<tin_nqn> when I try to reinstall grub (sudo grub-install /dev/sda) I get "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<Mohero> thanks LjL :)
<fursts> Hello. Does the latest ubuntu server release include Gnome?
<jere> simian: are you trying to set-up desktop fx?
<jere> because some cards just can<t do it
<simianbandit> jere:no - am just trying to get my card working. i know it can work cos my liveCD of backtrack works fine
<simianbandit> but can't install that to the harddrive
<jere> you have ati^
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get embedded quicktime working, I've tried a bunch of different tutorials, but none have worked so far.  The videos play sometimes, but not in the webpage, does anyone know a tutorial that would help?  I've searched the forums, they say win32codecs, which I've installed and it still hasn't worked.
<bobbob1016> embedded quicktime, wmv, and basically anything but flash, flash works
<Jevus> i wanna use the beryl :(
<bobbob1016> I'm using an ATI card with beryl, no problems
<fruitbag> Hey all
<sipior> bobbob1016: have you had a look at the "restricted formats" part of the ubuntu community wiki?
<fruitbag> Guys... I'm having issues trying to make my USB stick bootable.
<bobbob1016> sipior, yes, it said it couldn't find ugly or something
<sipior> bobbob1016: what couldn't find ugly?
<bobbob1016> sipior, apt-get
<Corbin|Tuxing> anyone know how to install pspvc
<Jevus> bobbob1016 you use xgl or fgxgl?
<sipior> bobbob1016: you probably need to enable the multiverse repository. try synaptic perhaps
<bobbob1016> Jevus, aiglx, the build in one, on the open source driver
<Jevus> hmmm these have no aceleration
<bobbob1016> Jevus, I had xgl and fglrx on edgy without issues though
<fruitbag> Hey -- can anyone here help with `syslinux'
<fruitbag> ?
<fruitbag> I'm having some problems making my USB stick bootable with it.
<bobbob1016> sipior, I have all of the repos enabled
<Jack_Spar> I added a second drive to a dual boot system and it showed up as D and messed up where grub sees my Ubuntu setup.  Does someone have the time to help me fix it?
<jhaig> Jack_Sparrow: How has it messed up with Ubuntu?
<bobbob1016> sipior, trying it again
<sipior> bobbob1016: there may be newer versions of the packages mentioned on the wiki page. try going through and make sure that the latest are installed. the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly should definitely be there (make sure to pick the multiverse variant)
<Jack_Sparrow> jhaig: It changed the drive letter of the Ub drive and super grub will no longer find it
<jhaig> Jack_Sparrow: The drive letter is a Windows thing.  It shouldn't have anything to do with the BIOS.
<loco_> i need an opinion what is the best audio player in Ubuntu....?
<bobbob1016> sipior, I did what the wiki said, I did add/remove, and then added ubuntu restricted, and it didn't work
<jhaig> Jack_Sparrow: Have you put it in as a slave to the original disk?
<USMarine> loco_ amarok ftw
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs it was set to slave and works fine in windows..
<aNtiBiOteK> this gives me a shell error (script written for sh):  IMAGE=/tmp/earth-\Qdate +%s\Q.jpg;
<sipior> bobbob1016: and the multiverse repository as well?
<bobbob1016> sipior, it works in firefox, not swift
<jhaig> Jack_Sparrow: But Ubuntu will not boot?
<aNtiBiOteK> when i run it i get bash: +%sQ.jpg: command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<aNtiBiOteK> how can i fix that statement?
<loco_> USMarine: tried amarok, when i tried playin mp3 some times it freezes up or it says mp3 is not supported, then it gives me an option to install the codec or plugin then it freees up
<Jack_Sparrow> dont even get grub
<loco_> USMarine: tu know how to fix that prob
<jhaig> Jack_Sparrow: Do you get the Windows boot loader instead?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<sipior> bobbob1016: that's interesting. well, then i'd conclude that swiftfox is b0rked :)
<bobbob1016> sipior, wait, I said that too soon, I see totem embedded, but the video doesn't play
<Jack_Sparrow> I had to fdisk the mbr just to get windows
<Lounge> is grub not a good thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> grub is good
<Jack_Sparrow> better than lilo
<Lounge> is there a way to set grub to allow more time to choose?
<USMarine> grub pwns ass
<jhaig> Jack_Sparrow: I think you would need to reconfigure grub.  I'm guessing that the Windows boot loader has overwritten the mbr.
<loco_> anyone know how i can install skins to vlc media player
<fruitbag> Guys -- when I try to make my USB stick bootable with `syslinux', I get a 'partition corruption' error when trying to boot it.
<USMarine> Lounge ofc
<loco_> !amarok
<fruitbag> What could be the problem?
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<simianbandit> hello can anyone help me get my intersil prism2 card working please? i cant even get ubuntu to recognise it....
<Lounge> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> brb gonna try something..
<bulmer> simianbandit: we can try..1st does your mobo even recognize the card?
<ikonia> simianbandit does lspci even show it
<simianbandit> nope
<ikonia> right
<ikonia> so it can't be seen at a hardware leve
<simianbandit> no
<Lounge> ubotu: did you try  dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> therefore ubuntu has no chance of seeing it
<ikonia> Lounge ubotu is a bot
<Lounge> i mean
<simianbandit> but if i do lshw as sudo then it shows but with no driver ?
<ikonia> thats very strange
<simianbandit> ikonia: want to see the outputs?
<Lounge> i meant that for simianbandit
<aNtiBiOteK> why would this give me a shell error (executed in sh)?:  IMAGE=/tmp/earth-\Qdate +%s\Q.jpg;
<ikonia> simianbandit stick them in a pastebin
<simianbandit> will do
<ikonia> Lounge he's trying to configure a wifi card
<Lounge> i had the same issue with my nvidia card in debian
<Lounge> oh
<Lounge> nevermind
<loco_> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<mo0osah> I installed beryl and it was working fine for a while and now all of a sudden it's messing up my graphics
<loco_> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<ego> holaaaa
<mo0osah> any possible solutions or reasons?
<ikonia> mo0osah you've changed or updated something
<m1r> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<mo0osah> I changed alot of beryl settings, can't tell which one messed it up
<ikonia> mo0osah screwed then - how can we help if you don't even know
<Lounge> my nvidia card had trouble with both beryl-manager and xscreensaver enabled at the same time
<fruitbag> Hey...
<fruitbag> Any views here on what I could do
<fruitbag> ?
<mo0osah> ikonia do you know where beryl settings are stored?
<simianbandit> ikonia/bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20965/
* fruitbag sighs
<m1r> apt-get remove beryl ?
<ponch__> simianbandit try checking the ubuntu forums or here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb?highlight=%28linux-wlan-ng%29
<ikonia> mo0osah you should know as you've been editing them
<bigfatdj> hi
<simianbandit> already checked been through everything on there
<Dr_Faust> Hello, people from Russia!
<m1r> hi russia
<mo0osah> ikonia i was just using the beryl-manager... after i reinstall it, the settings still stay saved somewhere
<ikonia> mo0osah because they wil be held in gnome
<m1r> reinstall gnome m000sah
<ikonia> simianbandit I can't see a prism card in that list
<jere> hello, people of the world...
<ikonia> m1r don't be silly
<Lounge> question about ubuntu with electricsheep
<m1r> :) kk was jk :)
<mo0osah> m1r I'm actually using KDE but I don't know if that would make a difference
<ikonia> m1r ahh sorry
<simianbandit> do you mean from the pastebin or the supported card list on the forum?
<ikonia> simianbandit from the pastebin
<Dr_Faust> And you whence all?
<simianbandit> look right at the bottom
<ikonia> ooh yes
<ikonia> well done
<Lounge> is there a way to adjust the connection speed for electricsheep?
<simianbandit> ikonia line 528
<m1r> m00sah if this can make u feel better, i never managed to start beryl :)
<ikonia> simianbandit I see it
<simianbandit> kk
<atomic> How does one go about manually setting up a wireless card that was not configured for during OS install? The card will happily use the RTL8180L drivers, but for some reason ubuntu didn't set it up for that
<Dr_Faust>   ?
<theINC> Can I register a complaint?
<ikonia> theINC about what
<sipior> theINC: sorry, this is abuse. complaints is down the corridor
<sudeep> i have Smartlink 56k voice moden .. any driver available for ubuntu 7.04 which i don't have to compile?
<Dr_Faust>  
<Dr_Faust>     ?
<Dr_Faust> 
<gnomefreak> Dr_Faust: english in here please
<sipior> Dr_Faust: or at least normal letters
<Joker> hello
<theINC> well, if I'm registering a complaint what do I say first? system hardware or the ocmplaint?
<theINC> *complaint
<ikonia> theINC do you mean log a bug ?
<sipior> theINC: best just to start with what's wrong
<gordonjcp> theINC: ask your question
<theINC> okay.
<sudeep> i have Smartlink 56k voice modem .. any precompiled driver available?
<Joker> hello, i need some help with ubuntu, when i try connect to my wireless netowrk, i can see if, and try to connect but it never connects
<theINC> well, i ran Ubuntu's LiveCD and I couldn't hold a network connection or anything.  So, I took the CD out, and tried to run Vista (my regular OS) again.  It started freezing about once every 5 mins or so (which I swear it had never done before), and I'd lost my internet as well.
<calin> installing java runtime environment in ubuntu ...
<theINC> I was able to fix the network by resetting hte network adapter but I had to power the thing down for 2 hours (unplug and everything) to stop the freezing.
<theINC> also, the CPU was getting to 45/40 as opposed to the regular 36/30
<jere> vista anti linux protection?
<sipior> theINC: odd, but i don't see how the live CD could affect your vista install
<sipior> jere: hah!
<theINC> same.
<theINC> jere: more like linux ant-vista protection.
<gordonjcp> theINC: check your fans
<jere> hmmmm, doubt it
<jere> remove the dust from yr fan
<theINC> gordonjcp: after powering it down the fans were working fine again. the air intakes were definitely working (I could feel them)
<theINC> repeat: it was working all fine before I tried the LiveCD.
<jere> vista is at war against linux, did you know?
<sipior> theINC: possible the two events are unrelated, correlation not being causation. maybe try the installer again. were there any problems with the disc?
<Dr_Faust> And you in Russian do not understand?
<Filthpig> how do I put programs into autostart in gnome?
<theINC> sipior: it was a posted one.
<unicornx> hello, i installed some programs but they arn't showing up in the applications menu - were do i find them?
<sipior> theINC: what was a posted one?
<Filthpig> !autostart
<simianbandit> ikonia: any ideas?
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<theINC> sipor: you know, request a free CD
<atomic> How does one go about setting up a wireless card that was not auto configured for during OS install? The card will happily use the RTL8180L drivers, but for some reason ubuntu didn't set it up
<Dr_Faust> And you in Russian do not understand?
<ikonia> simianbandit sorry - just talking to someone
<ikonia> give me a ltitle time
<simianbandit> kk - sorry
<sipior> theINC: i see. actually, i meant: were there any problems whilst the liveCD was running? did you not get a network connection at all, or did it fail after a time?
<spiderfire> hello
<ikonia> simianbandit not a problem
<theINC> sipior: it started and stopped.
<spiderfire> how come i cant find individual options for screensavers?
<sipior> theINC: this a wireless connection?
<theINC> nah, ethernet
<sipior> theINC: also, when did the connection stop? what was going on at the time?
<Slart> spiderfire: I think gnome removed them.. if you install xscreensaver or something like that you can change the options
<Dr_Faust> 
<bulmer> simianbandit: your laptop seems to have not allocated any resource to your Intersil..no i/o port assigned or memory space it occupies..
<spiderfire> Slart: oh...i installed that though hmmm
<Slart> spiderfire: there might be a way to change them in some arcane settings file .. or in the gconf thingy.. but I haven't found anything
<jere> DR_faust: wow i have accents too 
<theINC> sipior: it wasn't timed with anything else happening to the router/modem.  it seemed almost like clockwork, 30 seconds or so after booting ubuntu I lost my connection (everyone else was OK)
<Slart> spiderfire: then try running it... in a terminal
<Dr_Faust> theINC, And you in Russian do not understand?
<sipior> theINC: might be networm-manager was breaking things. this a feisty install?
<simianbandit> bulmer: im a newb to linux. can you point me in the right direction to sort it out?
<sipior> Dr_Faust: nye gevaryu retard
<theINC> sipior: Feisty LiveCD
<theINC> not installed
<spiderfire> Slart: i see...thanks
<bulmer> simianbandit: umm..not sure where to point you...this works in windows?
<Dr_Faust> sipior, what ?
<simianbandit> bulmer: tep. it also works on backtrack2 live cd - its uses the prism_cs driver?
<sipior> theINC: well, not sure what else to say. i assume the ethernet card is nothing unusual, it'd be hard to find one that isn't supported these days. perhaps try downloading and running a new cd image
<Slart> spiderfire: not much help..but you're welcome to it =) .. gnome does that with more stuff.. the gnome variant of xchat has most settings removed too.. must be some kind of design philosophy
<simianbandit> bulmer: tep = yep
<Dr_Faust> sipior,   
<TakeOut{u}> english ?
<theINC> sipior: it was the network adapter in the mobo.  Gigabyte 965P-DS3.
<Dr_Faust> russian
<sipior> Dr_Faust: why are you wasting my time?
<theINC> with an E4300 and 2GB of RAM.
<TakeOut{u}> are those e4300's any good theINC ?
* ikonia returns
<unicornx> hello, i installed some programs but they arn't showing up in the applications menu - were do i find them? Specifically Wine?
<ikonia> simianbandit are you still there
<simianbandit> yep
<bulmer> simianbandit: i suggest copy the resouce it allocates to in windows and see if you can set the same in ubuntu..they seem to be mobo or bios configs that has to be set
<ikonia> do you want to try to take a look at this
<sipior> theINC: i would say see if you can't find another image and boot from that. not sure what else to try, frankly
<TakeOut{u}> unicornx, in a terminal try locate wine
<foxiness> i want the key of canonical repos where can i find it? "i can not find it with google"
<unicornx> thanks
<theINC> TakeOut{u}: Works fine for my duties, which are gaming and 3D modelling.  Great for OCing as well
<Dr_Faust> sipior, And you who such and whence?
<theINC> I also got a 7900GS chucked in the mix.
<ikonia> foxiness its in the root of the repo's
<TakeOut{u}> theINC : nice ;)
<Slart> unicornx: try running wineboot.. don't know what it does exactly.. but sometimes it makes shortcuts turn up
<jere> faust#ubuntu-ru
<sipior> Dr_Faust: elelphants!
<simianbandit> bulmer: wow that sounds a bit tricky. will give it a go though
<Slart> unicornx: otherwise you're wine stuff is usually located in /usr/home/yourusername/.wine/drive_c  or something along those lines
<simianbandit> bulmer: should i look at what my backtrack boot cd does?
<unicornx> thanks  but what is wineboot?
<albert> hi, i'm desperately trying to mount my mp3-player with fluxbox (feisty). can anybody supply me with the right commandline? i didn't get lucky with my google-searching
<Dr_Faust> jere, shul bi ti
<Slart> unicornx: it's a terminal command that comes with wine.. try running it in the terminal, when you don't have any wine apps running
<ikonia> Dr_Faust this is an english channel
<Dr_Faust> sipior, ya tebya ne ponyal
<ikonia> Dr_Faust this is an english channel
<jere> ya fak a yu 2
<PriceChild> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Dr_Faust> jere, o_O
<salim_> hi
<foxiness> ikonia: :) thanks a lot,ur my hero of this week
<salim_> hello
<ikonia> foxiness what whats up
<bulmer> simianbandit: which ever way you think you can find out the resource assigned to those is enuff
<salim_> ynut
<ikonia> foxiness what have I done
<Filthpig> how to I change the text color on the taskbar?
<ikonia> Filthpig edit your theme
<Filthpig> didn't find it there :/
<Dr_Faust> jere, nu ti i mudak
<ikonia> Dr_Faust Please - this is an english channe. I know you can speak english as I've seen you before
<foxiness> ikonia: nothing more then smart answer fo stupid one ...
<simianbandit> bulmer: i have no idea how to do it - was guessing? can you suggest a method pls?
<Dr_Faust> ikonia, ok
<Filthpig> ah, lol, I'm a bit slow today.
<sipior> ikonia: just killfile him :)
<ikonia> foxiness what answer did I give you,
<Filthpig> found it ^^
<foxiness> ikonia: <ikonia> foxiness its in the root of the repo's
<ikonia> foxiness ahh
<ikonia> foxiness no problem, glad you found it
<Dr_Faust> And I also have come to talk to you Englishmen
<salim_> hey dude
<bulmer> simianbandit: you need to get into your bios and check for pci resource and or irq assignments
<jere> well, write so we can understand if you have something to say
<fsckr> is it advisable to install anything in gnome that needs kde libraries for example amarok?
<PriceChild> fsckr, I do it :)
<simianbandit> bulmer: sorry to be such a muppet but how do i do that?
<ikonia> fsckr if you use ubuntu packages, it will install the deps for you
<nnd> hola
<SlimeyPete> fsckr: it won't break anything. The app will just look a little different to the others, that's all.
<Dr_Faust> Only when write to me use Dr_Faust
<albert> !mount
* floris84 is running amarok on gnome, works like a charm
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<unicornx> thanks Slart - i got this message:could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\boot.exe": Module not found
<jere> ya right now that you<re asking
* albert is runnix xmms, works like a charm.
<Slart> unicornx: wineboot.. no space.
<Filthpig> ikonia: hm, but all the text changes then :/ I want just the panel text to change, not the windowtext too :/
<fsckr> ok i normally do it as well but just heard alot of people wanting to no put and kde crapola with gnome
<Dr_Faust> All of you whence?
<Dr_Faust> All of you whence?
<Dr_Faust> All of you whence?
<bulmer> simianbandit: well during fresh boot from on/off...you have to hit a key like F2 or Del or maybe F8 to  get into your Bios..now once you got to your Bios, you are on your own, i dont know the layout of yours
<VSpike> How do I start the apport front end?
<PriceChild> Dr_Faust, please stop. Please speak on topic only.
<fsckr> i bought a couple of books over the weekend Ubuntu hacks and Ubuntu Unleashed so far very nice books
<unicornx> ok but now i get nothing just the prompt
<ikonia> fsckr keep in mind ubuntu willl change faster than those books
<Dr_Faust> PriceChild, It is good, then tell where be?
<symode09> Hey everyone!
<floris84> however, try reading a monitor in bed, a book is more relaxing for the arms
<kikka> telier
<Slart> unicornx: that sounds right.. but check your applications menu now.. anything new in there?
<walkintome> hey guys! im trying to edit /etc/apt/sources.list but i dont know how to do that. would anyone mind giving me a few pointers?
<_patch_> will Ubuntu run on a PC with a Pentium 4 2.4 Ghz and 512mb of RAM?
<PriceChild> walkintome, system > admin > software sources
<ikonia> _patch_ yes
<ikonia> _patch_ the minium specs are on the ubuntu website
<bulmer> Dr_Faust: if you like to chat just for general topic, get into other networks like undernet or dalnet, this freenode is pretty much techie stuff from my observations
<spikeb> _patch_: it will run nicely.
<_patch_> ok thanks
<albert> is there anybody with some advice for mounting a usb-mp3-player with ubuntu due a command-line?
<fsckr> oh yea ikonia i know :)
<ikonia> albert mount /dev/$device /$mountpoint
<unicornx> Slart: i couldn't see anything new there
<ikonia> fsckr I just see a lot of people caught out
<albert> ikonia, how to find out which device?
<floris84> @albert does it function as an usb stick?
<fsckr> ive been using ubuntu since dapper and I love it
<Dr_Faust> All right, all while... Both greetings and Russia
<ikonia> albert check the syslog
<walkintome> PriceChild: thanks!
<albert> well, with windows spendididily
<Archon> which file has the ethernet settings in ubuntu?
<Slart> unicornx: hmm..  well.. then you'll just have to find it yourself.. go to a terminal and type "cd ~/.wine" without the quotes
<floris84> and it doesn't mount automatically?
<Pkunk> Archon: /etc/networking/interfaces
<albert> floris84, i'm running a server install with fluxbox, so the problem is a little bit special
<Archon> networkING?
<simianbandit> bulmer: yeah i can do that but isn't the bios gonna be the same for windows and backtrack?
<Archon> Pkunk: is that the new directory or did you make a mistake? (i have /etc/network only)
<Slart> unicornx: then tell me what folders you see when you type "ls"
<Pkunk> Archon: actually /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> Archon /etc/network/interfaces
<floris84> ok, try mount -t "interface" "filetype" "mountpoint"
<simianbandit> bulmer(ie the systems the card works on)
<Archon> thanks Pkunk and ikonia
<Archon> btw, neither of you have tried ubuntu in an openvz environment, have you?
<Pkunk> Archon: and also check out /etc/iftab
<floris84> to find out what your usb stick is try lsusb
* Archon is trying to make an ubuntu server in a virtualised environment
<floris84> it will give you an output
<albert> ye
<_patch_> what are the WiFi features like in ubuntu? i can't find much information on this :\
<albert> floris84, bus1
<julius> hello
<albert> floris84, Bus 001 Device 003:
<unicornx>  Slart i get this:system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg
<bulmer> simianbandit: go through your bios thorougly and seek those resources i suggested, like pci, memory, i/o ports, and irq
<Ubuntu_Paran0id> Hello :)
<floris84> ok, hang on
<floris84> i'm doing the same over here so I can guide you
<julius> does anyone know how to configure a Logitech MediaPlay mouse ? I'd like to use all mdia buttons :-/
<jacksprat> i have a mono program that needs to run a CLI program, and it normally works with "wine program.exe" but if you run it as "./program.exe" it fails
<albert> floris84, thanks
<Slart> _patch_: judging from the amount of questions in here about wifi I'd guess it's got some way to go
<Slart> unicornx: you got that when you type "ls"?
<spikeb> there's a new wifi stack on the way that should help a bit.
<bulmer> jacksprat: *.exe does not work in linux
<Slart> unicornx: no folders? just those files?
<AndyCR> it does with wine
<jacksprat> bulmer i have wine
<jacksprat> don't give me that BS
<_patch_> Slart: it is quite anoying that there isnt such thing as a linux distro with decent wifi support :(
<bulmer> jacksprat: then launch wine and have that as the optional argument
<floris84> you need to make a directory to mount the usb stick first
<Ubuntu_Paran0id> I'm sorry the question i don`t want to be bored but i download the ati driver from ati.amd.com website and when i run it ./ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/7.04  -> it says to me that thereare no version to ubuntu how can this be possible?
<sholsinger>  Slart, _patch_, Some hardware works, some doesn't. The problem isn't ubuntu itself, it is that the manufacturers don't release driver source.
<jacksprat> bulmer READ what i typed
<albert> floris84, done
<floris84> something like mkdir /media/musicplayer
<unicornx> Slart: yeah after i typed: cd ~/.wine
<unicornx>  and the ls
<floris84> okay
<bulmer> jacksprat: have at it, you're on ignore
<jacksprat> i have a mono program that relies on this working the right way
<Ubuntu_Paran0id> i spent money in my graphic card and they have there one driverthat is supost work in linux but don`t een run or reconize the ubuntu
<unicornx> then ls i should say
<Ubuntu_Paran0id> :x
<Slart> unicornx: hmm.. odd..  run this then "wineprefixcreate"
<jacksprat> bulmer, just /quit if you don't want to help
<jacksprat> please
<Slart> unicornx: and then try ls again
<mapez> <Ubuntu_Paran0id> what card.
<Ubuntu_Paran0id> mapez x1600
<sipior> jacksprat: the corollary here is that you shouldn't act like a twit if you want help, no?
<albert> floris84, i allready did this one, but it only gives me some folders with 001, 002 etc. sudo mount /proc/bus/usb  <directory>
<Ubuntu_Paran0id> they sa there are driver to him they have there... but don`t run or nathing lol
<PriceChild> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unicornx> Slart i now get: wine updated successfully.
<floris84> hmm
<Slart> unicornx: ok.. try "ls" again.. you should have at least one folder in there.. mine is named drive_c
<atomic> How does one go about manually setting up a wireless card that was not configured for during OS install? The card will happily use the RTL8180L drivers, but for some reason ubuntu didn't set it up for that
<Simulator> hello how to check bad sector
<floris84> I don't know I used to mount my usbstick like this under warty but maybe you don't have a standard player
<Pici> !wifi | atomic
<ubotu> atomic: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PriceChild> Simulator, your computer should do that automagicalley
<SpookyET> u
<albert> floris84, well, ubuntu gives the right output
<SpookyET> hi
<SpookyET> Is the old text-base installation available?
<floris84> so it's recognised but the mounting is a problem
<PriceChild> !alternate | SpookyET
<SpookyET> booting from the CD the entire OS is ungodly slow.
<ubotu> SpookyET: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<albert> ye, alternate cd
<SpookyET> I need the old text-base install
<unicornx> Slart: i get: dosdevices  drive_c  system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg
<Pici> SpookyET: See ubotu's message above
<floris84> maybe you have mounted the wrong device? isn't that possible?
<SpookyET> !Minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<albert> floris84, maybe, i seems to me, like i'm mounting some listing, not the real device
<Slart> unicornx: ahh.. there it is.. drive_c is the folder I was looking for.. in there are all the files that in a windows-installation is on drive c
<albert> floris84, but i'm really unused to this
<Simulator> PriceChild i dont understand
<SpookyET> !Alternate CD
<euzxx> http://magegame.ru/?rf=53617264656c6b61
<floris84> could be
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Slart> unicornx: in there you'll find you "program files" "windows" etc.. also.. all windows programs you install using wine will end up in there
<PriceChild> Simulator, you shouldn't have to worry about it at all. Your computer should do it itself
<floris84> unmount it with umount
<dtrump> Hello
<albert> floris84, what would you suggest as the proper mount-command for a usb-device, which is connected to the second hub-whatever-thingy?
<dtrump> I'll find out
<floris84> mount -t fat /dev/*** /mountpoint
<unicornx> Slart: Ok does that mean that i have to go to drive c to access those programs?
<Simulator> ok thanks
<albert> floris84, how to find out which device? :D
<Slart> unicornx: my windows programs end up in a wine-menu under the applications menu.. I don't know if it will do that for you.. if it doesn't you'll have to search for the executable file in that folder (drive_c) and run it manually
<floris84> you need to plug it in and compare /dev/ with /dev/ when the device is not mounted
<floris84> every device shows up in /dev when plugged in
<Pici> albert: or look at dmesg after you plug the device in
<floris84> if it's supported that is
<unicornx> OK thanks for your help Slart
<Slart> unicornx: you're welcome
<brk3> just wondering could anyone point me towards a good guide on how to set up an adhoc network between 2 ubuntu computers? being googling but cant seem to get a good one it cant be that hard..?
<floris84> good idea
<floris84> look at dmesg after plugging in the device
<albert> yeh
<albert> dmesg did it
<sipior> brk3: ad hoc wireless network?
<brk3> sipior: ya
<albert> it's /dev/sda1
<floris84> great
<albert> thanks alot
<brk3> sipior: though even with a network cable would do the job
<floris84> so, mount -t fat /dev/sda1 /mountpoint
<brk3> just me and my friend want to transfer some files
<sipior> brk3: well, easy with a network cable, just make sure you have a crossover cable, not an ordinary one
<SpookyET> May I get a link to the 386 Alternate CD
<brk3> sipior: ya have one of those, can do it with windows just not sure what to do in ubutnu
<sipior> brk3: once the crossover is plugged into each, just do an "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 up" on one of the machines, and a similar command on the other
<floris84> @spookynet it's in the download section on www.ubuntu.com
<sipior> brk3: swapping out the interface names and ips as necessary
<floris84> check the alternate cd checkbox
<bulmer> brk3 do you have an inexpensive hub or switch will do okay too..
<brk3> sipior: do u have to set up file sharing though or where do i view the other computers file
<floris84> @albert is it working now?
<SpookyET> floris84: They changed it. Now you have a form and select what you want to download
<SpookyET> the alternate isn't there
<sipior> brk3: couple ways to do it, but easiest is just to transfer with scp
<albert> floris84, ye, some problems with permissions now, but that should be easy to solve
<brk3> sipior: is that a program?
<floris84> @albert great :)
<brk3> or protocol
<sipior> brk3: yep, it's a cousin to ssh
<albert> floris84, thanks again ;)
<floris84> @spookyET there is a checkbox at the bottom of the page
<sipior> brk3: just need a login on your friend's machine. you both running linux?
<linux__alien> Which one should i install Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<floris84> no problem
<jovans> hi@all
<brk3> sipior: cheers sure thats a start will see if i can get it to work
<lico> Why?: Usb 1.1: Configuration #1 Chosen From 1 Choice? Ubuntu 7.04.
<sipior> linux__alien: doesn't really matter, you can install kde later if you like
<SpookyET> Thank you
<linux__alien> sipior, Can i install kubuntu-Desktop from CD itself later rather than downloading from the internet coz i ve the Kubuntu CD ?
<cryedwolf> hey does anyone know the format command for teminal??
<floris84> @cryedwolf what do you mean?
<sipior> brk3: actually, i forgot about the System->Administration->Shared Folders menu, which might be an even easier way to set up file sharing
<t94xr-lappy> rm -f /
<t94xr-lappy> right?
<sipior> linux__alien: yep, that's right
<brk3> sipior: ok will check it out
<Pici> t94xr-lappy: ??
<floris84> well if you wan't to empy your hd
<rere> you think they would of included the packages, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<linux__alien> sipior, let me try Ubuntu and check out how it is
<t94xr-lappy> thats for cryedwolf
<lico> help portuguese please? ;-(
<sipior> t94xr-lappy: that's a quick way to get linux peoples' attention :)
<dbrewer_rjr> i am setting up a new ibm production server, with a raid 5 array. I am seriously considering feisty fawn server. Good choice?
<t94xr-lappy> lol
<t94xr-lappy> it would be
<jere> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<sipior> dbrewer_rjr: frankly, you might as well go with debian for a server. i'm not sure ubuntu has that much more to recommend it over debian in that capacity
<sipior> dbrewer_rjr: but it's not a bad choice
<SpookyET> Is it too much to attempt to install Ubuntu on a system with only 256MiB of RAM?
<dbrewer_rjr> any issues with feisty and raid?
<Garnol> where can i find  the java runtime environment for ubuntu ???
<sipior> dbrewer_rjr: not that i know of, but it's not an issue for me at the moment
<Enverex> SpookyET, It should work fine, but I'd recommend XFCE over Gnome or KDE
<padan> I am trying to get dual head working with my feisty and my ati card.  I have the fglrx driver installed and I have setup my xorg.conf how it should be (http://pastebin.ca/489280), however I am still not getting any video on the second monitor.  Does anyone know what else I have to do ?
<zabin> Garnol: i believe that you can get it from Add/Remove and just search java.
<seshomaru123> hi , installed xfce4 on top of gnome, but nautilus is taking iver my xfce , what gives?
<rere> does anyone know why gcc -V from ./configure fails on each package?
<jayson> hi people, how i can test my processor on ubuntu ?
<dbrewer_rjr> sipior: i do love the ease of setup for the ubuntu systems, and the all-in-one place repositories. i am fleeing the redhat tyanny!!
<zaggynl> jayson, the app stress can do that
<dbrewer_rjr> tyranny
<jayson> zaggynl i use stress, but dont effective
<wacky> in which file is the video output-device set in feisty ?
<Garnol> zabin: i cant find it there .. do you know another possibility to get it ??
<Bhu> hi!
<zabin> I only have once choose of screen resolutions on my computer which on only 800 x 600 how do i get a bigger screen?
<orbin> seshomaru123: use the --no-desktop option
<jayson> zaggynl when i using games, mplayer, xmms, the program crash with this message "Conection reseted by peer"
<sipior> dbrewer_rjr: well, give it a try, it should work pretty well. but you'll probably want to uninstall X and GNOME after installation
<Pkunk> there any way to install festival 1.95 in ubuntu ?
<zaggynl> jayson, all those programs crash with that message?
<floris84> @zabin also when you try to change screen resolution in preferences?
<fatal_> what's the status on dell's ubuntu laptop? Is it available yet, or any specific details about it at all? (ie. what hardware will it use? I'd only be intreseted in it if it has proper open drivers that has been reviewed and merged upstream - like the linux kernel... no third party crap)... I guess it's still to early?
<zabin> I know only one option is avaliable
<dbrewer_rjr> sipior: why? i like to have a graphical interface for vnc mainetenence of my server. is it that big a security concern?
<jayson> zaggynl yes, i use my pc normaly, but a time after programs crash
<zaggynl> jayson, have you checked your hardware for any defects, ea, memtest for your RAM
<sipior> dbrewer_rjr: well, i guess that would work. i'm a bit old-fashioned, perhaps. no reason to waste cpu cycles, etc.
<jayson> zaggynl i tested my graphic card, what i need test ?
<dbrewer_rjr> sipior: they are buying me a major piece of iron
<floris84> okay, then you need to edit your xorg.conf file
<zaggynl> jayson, Your RAM for example
<floris84> what kind of videocard do you have?
<sipior> dbrewer_rjr: also a minor security risk, but that can be managed by making sure that X isn't listening on 6000. i believe that defaults to off with ubuntu anyway
<Nitro[00] > okey, I have a bad problem.
<floris84> and what resolution can your monitor handle
<rere> does anyone know why gcc -V from ./configure fails on each package?
<jayson> zaggynl maybe processor ?
<PriceChild> sipior, ubuntu should ship with no open ports by default
<Nitro[00] > how do I stop a module from being started when I'm about to install ubuntu?
<dbrewer_rjr> sipior: see that kind of info is why i come here :)
<sipior> PriceChild: good!
<PriceChild> sipior, anything open is the user's fault :P
<zaggynl> jayson, are you reading what I say? You should test your RAM, the memory in your pc
<HymnToLife`> Nitro[00] , how is the module supposed to start if you haven't installed ubuntu yet ?
<zabin> My computer only lets me have one screen resolution of only 800 x 600 how can i get a bigger screen?
<jayson> zaggynl yes, but only ram produces this error ?
<zaggynl> jayson, I'm not sure what could produce that error, but you can always test your memory
<seshomaru123> i want to put a startup command that would kill nautlius and run xfdesktop - where should i put it?
<solatis> hello all
<dbrewer_rjr> PriceChild: yes, but some of us are forced into admin roles
<orbin> !fixres > zabin (see pm from ubotu)
<PriceChild> dreamnid, users/admins
<floris84> or pm from floris84
<atomic> How does one go about setting up a wireless card that was not auto configured for during OS install? The card will happily use the opensource  RTL8180L drivers, but for some reason ubuntu didn't set it up/quit
<atomic> oops sorry ignore that
<dbrewer_rjr> thanks guys i am outtie
<solatis> question: i've just bought myself a raid controller with write-back caching enabled.. however, when booting, `dmesg` tells me "sda: assuming drive cache: write through".. any idea how i can tell it that it really has write-back enabled ?
<solatis> i assume that has to be done with hdparm or something ?
<morphir> I cannot mount my Nikon D80(camera), I get: You are not privileged to mount this volume
<mo0osah> I just installed beryl, how do i put it in startup under kde
<LjL> !beryl > mo0osah    (mo0osah, see the private message from Ubotu)
<brk3> sipior: im still having trouble getting these 2 computers to see each other.. is there no just one interface to set it up ubuntu forums seem full of advice that involve terminal command ssh etc
<mo0osah> LjL I already have beryl working but I dont know how to make it start everytime
<mo0osah> let me see the link
<morphir> how do I gain privileges to my sd-card on my camera?
<LjL> mo0osah: try #ubuntu-effects
<sipior> brk3: well, which ifconfig commands did you give on each host?
<jovans> does this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA works with feisty? i think not it is written for dapper
<brk3> havent given any ifconfig commands yet, can you not do it though a gui no..?
<sipior> brk3: well, bit tricky, gui may not recognise the interface yet
<PriceChild> jovans, its enabled by default in ubuntu >= 6.06
<jovans> i am using feisty
<sipior> brk3: this the only ethernet device on both machines?
<brk3> sipior: no theres an ethernet device and a wireless device
<Nitro[00] > HymnToLife`, you see, the drivers that get loaded on startup of the live cd. however ubuntu doesn't pick the right one, which then fails to load, and causes the kernel to panic/freeze
<brk3> i have network monitor monitoring eth0 which should be the ethernet
<beanie> hey, i want compile the 2.6.21 kernel to get tickless idle support. where can i find a list, wich patches are included to the normal ubuntu-kernel. i want to apply them to my new kernel
<Mikiemega> having big trouble installing
<Mikiemega> can anyone help
<Mikiemega> please
<Nitro[00] > Therefor I need to stop the live cd from ever loading that driver HymnToLife` , see? :)
<brk3> sipior: im looking at a section on ubuntuguide.org that has something about how to do it with samba may give that a go
<sipior> brk3: okay, so just try "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 up" on one machine, and "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 up" on the other
<brk3> sipior: ok
<PriceChild> Mikiemega, please ask your question :)
<Mikiemega> i just did
<Mikiemega> i am having trouble installing
<PriceChild> Mikiemega, ok then... expand on your statement
<morphir> if i type lsusb I get: Bus 004 Device 014: ID 04b0:0411 Nikon Corp.
<PriceChild> the instillation has lots of steps
<delcoyote_> good evening all
<Mikiemega> it will not let me rrsize the partition
<PriceChild> I need details :)
<PriceChild> Ok
<PriceChild> what is the partition formatted as?
<Mikiemega> i have ntfs
<morphir> how do I mount that camera?
<Eoghan> is there a JDK package available for Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> :S
<ice9> having problems with resolution on 56 in hdtv JVC
* PriceChild really doesn't like resizing ntfs using linux tools :S
<mungos> skystar2 & ubuntu how to??????
<sipior> Eoghan: yep, sun-6-jdk, should be in multiverse
<ice9> I have used displayconfig, nvidia-settings, made my own modelines also
<PriceChild> Mikiemega, have you defragmented the drive?
<ice9> I got it to 1280x768
<Mikiemega> no why?
<LeRrA> Is there anybody here that is having problems with Berly where application i start gets under the gnome top panel so i always need to move them
<Eoghan> thanks. Are there installation instructions included?
<PriceChild> Mikiemega, I think you should defragment the drive using your windows install and then try again.
<ice9> which looks really good but my menu is cut off now
<lasking> free pee   free pee   free pee
<mungos> skystar2 & ubuntu how to??????
<sipior> Eoghan: should be installed for you by apt-get/synaptic/aptitude
<brk3> sipior: right done that, where can i check to see if its worked?
<Mikiemega> when i try to resize it says not a good root point
<sipior> brk3: try "ping 192.168.1.2" from the 192.168.1.1 machine
<LeRrA> Anybody here ever had problem with berly that application starts with its min/maximize and close buttins under the gnome top pannel?
<Eoghan> right, so I just type that into terminal and it''s go off and work, ya?
<Mikiemega> even when i try to put it into my second hard drive
<PriceChild> LeRrA, use alt+drag
<brk3> sipior: ya thats working!
<Lacrymology> hey
<Lacrymology> please, I need some help setting up my nvidia drivers
<Nitro[00] > Anyone who knows how to accomplish that?
<brk3> sipior: now just to share files..
<sipior> Eoghan: right, but make sure you have the multiverse repository enabled. try through synaptic, it's easiest
<SlimeyPete> LeRrA: I have a similar problem under KDE. I just hold down ALT and drag the window down a bit.
<LeRrA> PriceChild: Yes i know how i move them but next time i start a new application it starts in the same stop
<sipior> brk3: good! hard part's done then.
<PriceChild> LeRrA, "not implemented" in beryl I suppose.
<LeRrA> SlimeyPete: that is still not a problem
<LeRrA> wtf?
<LeRrA> so this is happening to you PriceChild all the time?
<Lacrymology> I'm doing it by hand because something's being stupid, but I'm new to Ubuntu, and it's been quite a while since I've last had a working *nix box
<mungos> skystar2 & ubuntu how to??????
<Eoghan> coolio. Cheers. Any problems and i'll annoy you again
<wonderl001> anyone know a dvd encoding/burning app for linux/ubuntu that will give you the option to place a chapter division every five minutes
<brk3> sipior: here thanks alot for this help really appreciate it
<sipior> brk3: no worries, glad to help
<BlackBsd> how can i change the sensitivity of my usb mouse in xorg.conf?
<bernier> Hi, I'd like to know how can I access a FAT32 drive from kubuntu?
<xundaman>  hello... does anyone know how do I remove the text background in desktop icons?
<wacky> what's the open source alternative of skipe ?
<dennda> wacky, skype? ekiga for example
<Pici> wacky: theres ekiga
<t94xr> wacky: www.skype.com
<t94xr> they have a linux version
<dennda> wacky, www.osalt.com lists open source alternatives to proprietary software
<chocobanana> Hi everybody!
<wacky> dennda, pici: thx!
<dennda> and yes, they have a linux version (deb package) but that is - of course - not open source
<chocobanana> can someone tell me how can I change my default ubuntu boot splash to Ubuntu Studio?
<wonderl001>  anyone know a dvd encoding/burning app for linux/ubuntu that will give you the option to place a chapter division every five minutes? will tovid do this?
<dennda> chocobanana, boot splash or splash after login?
<raymondvg> hoi
<chocobanana> dennda: before login
<chocobanana> boot splash
<brk3> sipior: any tips on how to actually share the folders now? im in administration->share and added my home folder but the other computer cant seem to see it
<dennda> chocobanana, i do not know. you have to search for an usplash theme i think
<HymnToLife`> [16:32]  <Nitro[00] > Therefor I need to stop the live cd from ever loading that driver HymnToLife` , see? :) <= You can't do that with a Live CD, I think
<chocobanana> dennda: currently searching, thanks
<HymnToLife`> maybe by passing a parameter to the kernel at boot-time but I don't know how
<Lacrymology> please, I need some help setting up my nvidia drivers
<MerlinZShell> Hi
<xundaman>  does anyone know how do I remove the text background in desktop icons? I want just the text to be displayed
<Nitro[00] > HymnToLife`, :( Too bad, I thought I could add some parameters to the booting of the kernel to avoid that
<Nitro[00] > Through the options when you boot the CD, too bad I don't know what to use in that case
<dfgas> how do i get sounds to play at once. i am playing xmms, but i can't hear someone message me. it won't play sounds from gaim till i close out xmms
<ponq> Anyone know how I can add the sevaes reps? I keep getting erros when I try to add them
<HymnToLife`> Nitro[00] , maybe it can be done this way, but I don't know how
<Lounge> ext3 partitions never need to be defragged, right? or is that just a myth?
<Eoghan> sipior, sorry for sounding like a tool, but in synaptic package manager, where's multiverse? I can't find it
<Nitro[00] > HymnToLife`,  ok, thanks anyway
<ponq> Eoghan: you have to select that at the Software Sources not in synaptic
<premier_> Hello, I'm transferring files from one usb drive (NTFS) to another (ext3).  I don't have the ntfs-3g drivers installed yet.  USB 2.0 speeds are supposed to be in the 480 MB/s range, but I'm only getting 5-10 MB/s.  I know I have USB 2.0.  How can I figure out whats wrong?
<ponq> uhm, with "select" I mean "enable"
<MerlinZShell> I just bought a netgear wireless adapter the wg111t and ubuntu doesnt see it any suggestions ?
<MerlinZShell> ping me
<bernier> Hi, I'd like to know how can I access a FAT32 drive from kubuntu??
<MerlinZShell> hello guys
<ponq> how can I ping you?
<|rt|> bernier: just need to mount it
<bernier> |rt| how do I do that?
<MerlinZShell> i just bought a wg111t wireless card (usb) and ubuntu doesnt see it how should i fix that?
<Lacrymology> how smart is using Automatix vs using apt-get manually?
<Lounge> wow i'm reading that ext3 will never frag unless there's no more space on the partition.. somebody please confirm this.
<PriceChild> !automatix | Lacrymology
<ubotu> Lacrymology: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Lacrymology> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<PriceChild> Lounge, it fragments... just veeeeeery slowly
<beanie> where can i find i list with all patches, with are implemented to the feisty-kernel
<ponq> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Lounge> but a defrag is not really needed?
<PriceChild> Lounge, nope
<|rt|> bernier: sudo mount <device> -t vfat <mount point>
<Lounge> k0ol
<MerlinZShell> guys anybody around here using wireless usb? on feisty
<PriceChild> MerlinZShell, yes
<PriceChild> MerlinZShell, probably best for you to state the chipset if you want help
<wonderl001> hello,  anyone know a dvd encoding/burning app for linux/ubuntu that will give you the option to place a chapter division every five minutes please if anyone knows.....
<Slart> Lounge: I don't know about not fragmenting.. but I've never felt the need to defrag.. people say big things about stuff.. it was said NTFS wouldn't need defragging when that came too..
<MerlinZShell> well i got two netgear wireless cards that didnt work
<manfred> hiya room...i have some issues with my wlan..i configured knetworkmanager and it works great. but it wont remember my settings after a reboot. i always have to re-enter ssid and wep key...any hints?
<zBoy> Anyone know a good CAD with 3D???
<Lounge> so really that must mean the ext3 is "far superior" to ntfs?
<Slart> zBoy: nothing free
<zBoy> lol ok
<MerlinZShell> i want to know which is a wireless usb netcard supported by ubuntu so i can go get it
<bernier> |rt| ok thanks, but how do i know the name of my device? i only know it under windows ( D: )
<orbin> manfred: is the SSID hidden?
<zBoy> a decent CAD with 3D then?
<manfred> orbin: yes it is
<orbin> manfred: that's probably why
<Lounge> why did i not go linux sooner?
<wils0n_> aaah
<Lounge> thank you for the info
<Slart> Lounge: of course.. and linux is so good it's a major surprise there are people still using windows.. or perhaps each has it's merit... you decide
<manfred> orbin: uh...u mean 6.06 cant manage hidden ssid?
<w1ls0n_> clear
<zBoy> then uh... anyone just know of a free CAD with 3D???
<w1ls0n_> someone doesn't "own" this one.
<w1ls0n_> zBoy, are you ziboy from China??
<Slart> zBoy: apt-cache search CAD doesn't give you any hits?
<minerale> zboy: google
<Lounge> I just Don't wanna go Vista
<PriceChild> !jfgi | minerale
<ubotu> minerale: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<zBoy> no, it's an emulator me and a dude are working on.
<|rt|> bernier: do you know what partition and drive it is?
<m1r> type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY easy
<zBoy> idk, i'll google
<orbin> manfred: i think even the ones with feisty can't.
<minerale> pricechild: I meant google sketchup
<minerale> zboy: ^^
<orbin> manfred: is the network wpa or wep ... or unsecured?
<manfred> orbin: its WEP only for testing
<|rt|> bernier: /dev/hda1 is the first partition (indicated by the 1) of the first harddrive (indicated by the a)
<Lounge> i'm still figuring out wine because of some PC apps i like
<bernier> |rt| I know named "switched" partition "d:/" in windows
<|rt|> bernier: would be /dev/sda1 for sata drive
<Lounge> PC meaning microsoft PC of course
<zBoy> lol apt-cache search CAD gave a shitload of hits, i'll go through them and let you hear if i find anything intresting...
<dfgas> how do i get sounds to play at once. i am playing xmms, but i can't hear someone message me. it won't play sounds from gaim till i close out xmms
<|rt|> bernier: windows deals with hardware in a very abstract way....linux doesn't
<boubbin> any application similar for paint ?
<|rt|> bernier: D:/ is equivilent to the mount point in linux
<mikeo1> is there a way to download a page and all the links on a page with firefox
<mikeo1> like a page and all the images
<Pici> boubbin: I believe theres a gnome-paint prorgram
<Pici> mikeo1: Check out the downloadthemall extention
<jovans> what is the /usr/openwin it is a softlink to all dirs in /usr
<|rt|> bernier: typically ubuntu puts an icon on the desktop for each partition that it see's and know's the file system for
<orbin> manfred: if you want it to remember settings, you'll have to unhide the ssid.  there's a note about the gnome version at the bottom here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager - and i think there might even be bug reports for it nad/or the kde version
<sipior> Eoghan: should be under "Repositories"
<|rt|> bernier: so you shouldn't have to go through these hoops
<manfred> orbin: ill check that one, brb
<bernier> |rt| ok, but it 's definately not  there
<Eoghan> thanks lads, Sorted
<Lacrymology> argh
<dfgas> my wifi sucks, i can set it manually, but if i let it do it automaticlly it ill never connect to my router
<dfgas> plus wpa won't work in linux on this card
<sipior> brk3: did you try looking in the Shared Folder menu?
<bernier> |rt|: mount: special device dev/hda1 does not exist <------- I always get this message even wit hda2, hda3
<|rt|> bernier: do you have scsi or sata drives?
<dfgas> /dev/hda1
<brk3> sipior: ya im messing around with it just the other computer is showing up in smb:// just cant seem to access its shared folders
<bernier> |rt|: saata
<|rt|> bernier: dfgas is correct the first / is important
<|rt|> bernier: then your drive will be at /dev/sda
<dfgas> brk3, install    sudo apt-get install smbfs
<Kaplan_> i have linux-headers-2.6.20-14, linux-headers-2.6.20-14-generic, linux-headers-2.6.20-15, linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-2.6.20-13-386, linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic, linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-image-generic and the restricted modules for all
<Kaplan_> do i need all tgis installed?
<m1r> simens gigaset usb wlan 54 adapter help
<bernier> |rt|:
<bernier> bernier@Bernier:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda3 /mnt/D
<bernier> mount: /dev/sda3 already mounted or /mnt/D busy
<bernier> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is mounted on /
<dfgas> i have a gigabyte wireless card
<dfgas> this thing sux in linux
<ikonia> dfgas you bought it
<dfgas> i want wpa
<Lacrymology> my keyboard's right Alt key is not working under X, but it does work under command-line, does anybody know what to fix? I'm guessing xorg.conf but It seems to be ok
<Lacrymology> actually, everything else mapps all right
<dfgas> ikonia, they were orignally for windows
<ikonia> dfgas so it seems pointless to blame their lack of quality / support in linux
<orbin> Kaplan_: you can remove old kernel images if you wish - i usually keep them in case i stuff up one of the newer ones somehow
<dfgas> ikonia, i recently switched the kids to linux and the mame machine on the tv
<|rt|> bernier: then sda3 has your linux root file system on it not the fat32 partition
<zBoy> ok i found this really awesome CAD, varkon. Anyone heard of it?? It had 3D atleast but the GUI didn't look to good.
<ikonia> zBoy you need to tell us the name to know if we have heard of it
<MerlinZShell_> i need to know of a wireless usb adapter that works completely with ubuntu?
<ikonia> 5MerlinZShell_ look on the hardware compatability list
<dfgas> ikonia, well it works,  kinda, if i setup the connection manually with no encryption its fine, but if i use any kind of encryption it won't connect, even if i set it up through ndiswrapper
<Tobster> Hi
<MerlinZShell_> ikonia: the hardware compatibility list is pathetic it makes me know why all my customers reject linux
<Tobster> is anyone there
<Lacrymology> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zBoy> ikonia: uuuh, i did
<bernier> |rt|: thanks, I finally got it :)
<ikonia> MerlinZShell_ ok, so reject linux
<Tobster> I never had a problem with hardware
<dfgas> ikonia, my laptop won't do wpa unless i use ndiswrapper, but the belkin wireless adapter in the dell does everything
<|rt|> MerlinZShell_: linux supports more hardware than windows
<Tobster> HP support Linux
<Dial-Up> Hey guys, I'm trying to install sun-java6-plugin, but I get getting this: "No candidate version found for sun-java6-plugin"
<Tobster> and Virgin Media modem run on Linux
<PriceChild> Dial-Up, dapper,edgy,feisty?
<Dial-Up> Feisty
<dfgas> |rt| windows, i would just say vista
<Tobster> but i did install it on Windows
<MerlinZShell_> i need to know from one who uses ubuntu with wifi a supported card $ is not an issue i need to buy one that can be totally supported
<|rt|> MerlinZShell_: especially in the 64bit arena
<eMaX_> re
<Dial-Up> 64-bit, if that matters...
<eMaX_> anyone has a howto on connecting tomcat w/ apache on feisty?
<ikonia> eMaX_ there is one on the forum
<ikonia> eMaX_ sorry the help wiki
<phal_> i was supposed to install kubuntu-desktop but i installed kde and kde-guidance packages on ubuntu, should i now install kubuntu-desktop?
<MerlinZShell_> i already got a netgear wg111t in the drawer that doesnt work
<dfgas> is there a howto for pidgin on feisty
<MerlinZShell_> that was a 108 MBPS any alternative equivalents ?
<_Danske_dreng_> hi all
<|rt|> dfgas: windows only supports x86 and x86_64, IA64 if you count a couple of window server versions
<_Danske_dreng_> i got a problem with my user account
<ikonia> dfgas yes, on the community wiki, and lots of Q&A'son the forum
<_Danske_dreng_> I tried to add my user to www-data group
<dfgas> |rt|, ok i guess i didn't look at it that way
<phal_> i was supposed to install kubuntu-desktop but i installed kde and kde-guidance packages by mistake, should i now install kubuntu-desktop?
<_Danske_dreng_> now I can't run any programs as root
<zBoy> um, ikonia, i said what the program's called: varkon
<ikonia> phal_ yes in case you missed anything
<zabin>  Hey, I only have one screen resolution to pick from which is only 800 * 600 how do i fix this/
<MerlinZShell_> |rt|: its not that i wanna compare i want something that works (i dont need to be convinced in linux all i need is to get up and running on ubuntu with WIFI
<PriceChild> Zdra_, x86_64 and IA64 are basically the same
<ikonia> zBoy ooh I see its called carkon
<brk3> sipior: installed that but now the other computer isnt showing up at all.. lets start from the beginnning, the ping works so the computers are connected, I have each computer comfigured to share its home folder though samba. they just wont seem to show up in smb:// part of nautilus
<PriceChild> Zdra_, intel used the same as amd did to help with compatability
<phal_> ikonia: that doesnt conflict with anything right?
<ikonia> MerlinZShell_ buy compataible kit then
<ikonia> phal_ no
<mjr> PriceChild, IA64 means Itanium, not Intel's AMD64 compatible chips
<phal_> ok thanks
<zabin>  Hey, I only have one screen resolution to pick from which is only 800 * 600 how do i fix this/
<orbin> zabin: did you try that link?
<zabin> yea
<sipior> brk3: might be simpler just to set up a user account on the other machine, and grab the files using scp
<PriceChild> mjr, Zdra_ I take it back then sorry :)
<|rt|> MerlinZShell_: wifi in linux is still touch and go....make sure you get compatible hardware and complain to the wireless vendor
<hayden_> _Danske_dreng_, have you tried rebooting into recovery mode and adding yourself into the correct group?
<zabin> it didnt cover 7.04. but i did try a few things off of it
<MerlinZShell_> :P
<zBoy> carkon?? lol weird, i downloaded it as varkon and it worked xd
<ikonia> IA64 is itanium or itanium2 which is a close re-working of risc
<Aladin> Does Ubuntu (Feisty) use the NX (or XD) - Bit? (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NX_bit)
<elbac> My sound has studdenly died, can someone help me troubleshoot?
<MerlinZShell_> |rt|: is it ok if i /query |rt|
<ikonia> |rt| wifi in linux is not touch and go, just buy supported kit
<kootaphor> Is it possible to use Emerald Themes without beryl?
<ikonia> kootaphor not really
<Dial-Up> zabin: Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but make a backup first.
<sipior> brk3: once it's set up, transferring files is as simple as scp username@host:/directory .
<zabin> i did
<brk3> sipior: maybe, just cant believe with all the howtos etc for ubuntu out there there isnt one way to set up a simple network :(
<orbin> zabin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  pastebin your xorg.conf file
<zabin> do you want me to post my xll
<|rt|> ikonia: no...even "supported kit" in some cases is only partially supported on linux
<zabin> ok
<Tobster> Does anyone know what STO means in assembly language
<|rt|> ikonia: wireless drivers and support is still a mess on linux
<ikonia> |rt| I disagree, everything that is fully supported/compatabile within the linux areana has never been a problem
<kootaphor> aha, thanks..hmm, I really like the buttonless, wordless window border.  Haven't ever seen one elsewhere.
<|rt|> MerlinZShell_: feel free to msg me
<MerlinZShell_> can i ask you for a huge favor ikonia: can i get u a list of available  wifi devices around and u pick up one so i can buy it
<w1ls0n_> if my wireless pcmcia card never blinks while booting is that a sign of a pcmcia problem not a wireless driver problem?
<zabin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20983/
<sipior> brk3: well, you've already set up the network :) the tutorial you're looking for is for samba. still, i'm a bit surprised it didn't just work. does either machine run a firewall that may prevent this traffic?
<ikonia> MerlinZShell_ you don't need me to say "ok" just check the Hardware Compatability List and find a card with a supported chipset
<|rt|> ikonia: i have a 4306 and wpa2 doesn't work with it b/c it's an early rev which the bcm43xx drivers don't support
<Dial-Up> Anyone have any ideas about sun-java6-plugin? Google is telling me that I'm the only person in the world with this problem...
<ikonia> |rt| so its not supported then
<sipior> Dial-Up: what problem is that?
<brk3> sipior: ya i remember firewalls used to be prob on windows but dont think ubuntu has any set up
<kootaphor> Does anyone know of any GTK or KDE Window decorations that have no buttons and no words? Emerald has a few, but I'd love to get one for even when I'm not in Beryl-land.
<Tobster> guys hello STO what does it mean in Assmbly Language?
<brk3> sipior: sure il just keep trying a couple of things
<|rt|> ikonia: it's listed as partially supported....but ndiswrapper also fails to enable wpa...so go figure
<Dial-Up> When I try to install it, I get: No candidate version found for sun-java6-plugin
<MerlinZShell_> ikonia: thank you for being so helpfull :)
<|rt|> ikonia: i just run WEP anyhow
<Zdra_> PriceChild: uh ?
<ikonia> |rt| exactly its listed as partially supported
<sipior> Dial-Up: how are you trying to install it?
<w1ls0n_> what exactly does "cannot read eeprom!" mean, anyway?
<PriceChild> Zdra_, sorry i was wrong
<Dial-Up> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<ikonia> w1ls0n_ what arch are you running that on
<Lectus> I'm trying to build FLTK library and it says "Can't find X11 libraries". Anyone?
<w1ls0n_> ikonia, i386?
<ikonia> Lectus depends what part can't find what X11 libs
<ikonia> w1ls0n_ hmmm strange
<lbci> tobster: each language is different, my guess is store for storing variable...prolly should use coding channel though
<sipior> Dial-Up: might just mean that you don't have the right repository enabled. try setting the multiverse repository and see if it doesn't see it then
<ikonia> w1ls0n_ I'm not aware of an x86 platform with an eeprom
<pihus> Finally recieved my ubuntu dvd :) with 4 stickers
<sipior> Dial-Up: don't forget to do an "apt-get update" first
<pihus> I'm more happy for the stickers than the dvd itself
<|rt|> ikonia: i'm not trying to knock linux...hell i've been using it for 6 years now and various distro's....but linux is not without it's faults and problems
<Dial-Up> sipior: I did enable it in the "Software Sources" config program. Does that affect apt-get?
<Lectus> When I do ./configure it says "configure: error: Configure could not find required X11 libraries"
<dfgas> anyone having problems palying more than one sound at once in alsa?
<Tobster> With Linux all you need is a modem that install on the hard drive,  I would buy Cross Over Software in case you do get any Windows applications.  It also a good idea to install Automatix for codec and thing like Java
<PriceChild> Lectus, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<|rt|> ikonia: and wireless support is one of the problem areas especially for desktop
<ikonia> |rt| linux has its faults, but expecting "partially" supported kit to be fine is not linux's problem. Its telling you up front. Pickup fully supported hardware and you have no problem. Wirless support is fine
<sipior> Dial-Up: it does, but you'll need to do an apt-get update for it to see the new repository
<zabin> I have an Nvidia-6800
<Dial-Up> I did.
<Tobster> ikonia have you try Cross Over the eliminator?
<|rt|> ikonia: well when I got my laptop broadcom hardware wasn't supported at all.
<sipior> Dial-Up: does apt-cache search sun-6 turn anything up
<orbin> zabin: does "sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange" return anything?
<WaxyFresh> Tobster: automatix isnt generaly recomended
<ikonia> |rt| exactly - so don't say Linux wirless is a mess - your card just isn't supported
<ikonia> Tobster tried cross-over for what ?
<|rt|> ikonia: beyond the drivers wireless is a mess
<zabin> yes it says sudo: ddcprobe: command not found
<Tobster> for your Window drivers?
<zabin> lol
<ikonia> |rt|> I disagree, but I'm not going to take the channel off topic
<twofivefive> do people know that ubuntu is gnaa approved?
<Toma-> |rt|: have you attempted to fix the mess?
<t94xr-lappy> Dial-Up, i recommend u move to Broadband
<Dial-Up> sipior: It shows sun-java6-bin, demo, jdk, etc...
<t94xr-lappy> lawl
<ikonia> Tobster I don't have any windows drivers. I have no problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c83-249-205-0.bredband.comhem.se]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<|rt|> ikonia: wpa_suppliment is a mess as is the network manager quirks
<Tobster> cool i have  PROBLEM
<|rt|> Toma-: i'm not a programmer i'm an end user
<sipior> Dial-Up: but apt-get install sun-java6-bin fails?
<Toma-> |rt|: filed a bug?
<shriphani> folks can anyone tell me which file or folder udev looks at while automounting ?
<|rt|> Toma-: i've filed my share
<ikonia> |rt| the network manager is desktop - gnome or kde, wpa_suppliment works fine on supported kit
<Toma-> |rt|: good :)
<orbin> zabin: install xresprobe, then re-run
<Tobster> what does STO mean in assembly language im stuck on a question
<ikonia> but as I said I don't want to discuss it here and take the channel off topic
<Lectus> PriceChild: I installed that package. still getting the same error
<Dial-Up> sipior: No, that works.
<zabin> apt-get install xresprobe?
<ikonia> Tobster this is not a programming support channel
<eMaX_> ikonia: ?
<orbin> zabin: yep
<Tobster> were is one?
<Dial-Up> I already had it though.
<eMaX_> ikonia: where?
<sipior> Dial-Up: and it doesn't see sun-java6-plugin?
<ikonia> eMaX_ where what ?
<Dial-Up> Nope.
<WaxyFresh> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sipior> Dial-Up: hmm...i just checked, and i have it in multiverse. you're running feisty, right?
<Dial-Up> Yes.
<sipior> Dial-Up: very odd. either your repository is broken (and perhaps you could try another), or there's something wrong with apt-get's cache
<zabin> orbin: it returned nothing
<orbin> zabin: ok, my stab is that your monitor's rates are wrong.  you can't autodetect via that command.  what monitor do you have?
<Lacrymology> how can I tell apt-get where to get the packages from? I'ts getting my beryl from ubuntu-beryl and that's not only not working, but also is not hosting the latest official stable version, according to beryl-project.org
<dare> hi :)
<zabin> its a Dell CRT 19 inch
<Lacrymology> I'd like to download-install the app from http://releases.beryl-project.org/0.1.99.2/
<Dial-Up> sipior: This works: apt-cache showsrc sun-java6-plugin
<orbin> zabin: can you find a specific model number on it?
<sipior> Dial-Up: but apt-cache show doesn't? maybe you only have the soure code repository enabled?
<dare> Lacry, edit this file: /etc/apt/sources.list
<zabin> orbin it says trinitron in the top right corner.
<magnui> I am starting a CS:S server on this machine. When i enter a command it says Operation not permitted.
<phy3> look on the back oif the monitor
<boubbin> how to pack videos with xvid/divx, i hate videos from my digicamera and i would like to convert them to divx/xvid how to ?
<boubbin> s/hate/have
<magnui> anyway to get it permitted?
<ikonia> magnui whats the command ?
<dare> hm....
<zabin> orbin: ultraScan p780
<Dial-Up> sipior: Hm, now I'm getting this: Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<magnui> Chmod 755 /srcds
<orbin> zabin: that should be it. one sec
<sap> s/Chmod/chmod
<sipior> Dial-Up: can you confirm that you have the binary version of the multiverse repository enabled?
<phy3> dial up --- aptitude search java     (maybe)
<ikonia> 5magnui you don't have permissions to change teh folder use sudo
<magnui> op ok thanks i am a super linux noob right now.
<Dial-Up> sipior: There are 5 checked boxes on the first tab of "Software Sources." I'm not sure of how else to confirm it...
<sipior> Dial-Up: okay, that's fine
<Dial-Up> And I'm downloading from the main server.
<kooodel> hi im searching for a tool that can record and replay the moves you made with your mouse or just the clicks.. like a 'MACRO' tool
<sipior> Dial-Up: you might try changing that, see if it fixes things
<Dial-Up> phy3: It doesn't show the plugin.
<PriceChild> kooodel, that doesn't sound good...
<PriceChild> what is your aim?
<orbin> zabin: certain it's 19 inch?
<toxide> I've got a question about 7.04, well, about Ubuntu as a whole. I'm using a family computer, and we HAVE to stick with winxp *moan*. IS it possible to just run Ubuntu from the live CD, without actually installing? I've never been on an OS other than windows before, any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.
<zabin> yes
<Paradoxx> avi!
<PriceChild> toxide, yes
<Paradoxx> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yan> hello
<toxide> so i can run, without saving?
<PriceChild> toxide, boot off of the live cd. it won't affect your hard drive
<toxide> Great
<toxide> thanks
<frack-hesse> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<frack-hesse> :D
<yan> salut
<toxide> SO if i dual boot, will it have kuch permanent effects?
<toxide> i will install soon
<toxide> *much
<magnui> the command is still not permitted
<frojnd> I have problem with usb. I put it out but in konqueror is still icon USB disk. I put usb back and pop up window asked me if I wanna to open it in a new window. I said yes. But when I tryed to copy contend of USB disk I wasn't able to. It says: filename for clipboard conetent. Please help
<magnui> when i use sudo it does nothing
<toxide> Thank you people, I'm sure i'll love ubuntu
<toxide> :D
<kooodel> does anyone know a key recording tool or something like a macro tool
<PriceChild> kooodel, what are you trying to accomplish
<kooodel> ehm
<magnui> keylogging?
<zabin> kooodel: perhaps try and wine fraps?
<kooodel> i want to record this:
<sap> koodel, keylogger?
<iblicf_> kooodel, : vidcap ?
<kooodel> ? oO
<kooodel> im not a hacker!
<PriceChild> kooodel, what are you trying to do though? Why do you want to do that?
<Knoeki> I think kooodel wants to record the things he does, which gets turned into a script.
<magnui> what can i use to get around the "Operation is not permitted"
<Knoeki> so he can activate the script instead of 20 mouseclicks.
<HymnToLife`> sudo ?
<PriceChild> Knoeki, if so then there's a better way to do things ;)
<kooodel> i want to record something like this: press mouse1 / wait 3 secs / press again / repeat
<kooodel> etc
<magnui> when i type in sudo it still doesn't do anything
<toxide> w00t! 93% downloaded
<sap> kooodel, In a browser?
<HymnToLife`> magnui, what are you trying to do ?
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, here's the deal.  did a fresh install of windows xp NTFS, then installed ubuntu on a seperate partition.  I can
<Squirrely_Wrath> oops
<kooodel> yes in a browser
<magnui> i am setting up a CS:S server
<frack-hesse> hmm. i installed ubuntu first and then xp. how do i reinstall grub?
<frack-hesse> 
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | frack-hesse
<frack-hesse> thx
<ubotu> frack-hesse: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kooodel> it is for a game but not really cheating cause i gotta do that like 30.000 more times these klick steps and
<PriceChild> magnui, tell me exactly what you're typing
<kooodel> its quite boring
<Funotrait> Hello.. Can anyone help me a bit with a Atheros 5005G wlan card on ubuntu 7.04
<perceptualChaos> hi, i'm trying to install the mplayer firefox plugin and am trying to run the configure script but i get an error:
<perceptualChaos> checking for g++... no
<perceptualChaos> checking for c++... no
<magnui> chmod 755 /srcds
<HymnToLife`> perceptualChaos, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<PriceChild> perceptualChaos, why not just install it from the repos?
<linux__alien> in the previous version of Ubuntu there used to be a file dhcpclient-script which would modify the resolv.conf but Ubuntu 7.04 does not seem to have that could someone tell me the place where that file exists
<perceptualChaos> install the plugin?
<stephan> i installed vista of ubuntu.....what do i do
<stephan> over*
<PriceChild> stephan, what do you want to do?
<spikeb> stephan: install ubuntu back over vista :)
<shriphani> stephan, ?
<simianbandit> hi guys, im back again. still having major problems getting my intersil prism2 card to work on ubuntu - can anyone spare me some time to try something else pls?
<stephan> i wanna to installed the bootloader again
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, here's the deal.  did a fresh install of windows xp NTFS, then installed ubuntu on a separate partition.  I can't get grub to see windows.  Have tried a little boot list editing to no avail..  Here is my boot list and fdisk info at pastebin.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20985/ and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Funotrait> Hey.. Can anyone help me a bit with a Atheros 5005G wlan card on ubuntu 7.04
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | stephan
<ubotu> stephan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WaxyFresh> offtopic but whats the command in windows that displays your ip?
<sipior> linux__alien: you can modify resolv.conf through the dhclient.conf in /etc/dhcp3
<kooodel> knoeki?
<Funotrait> ipconfig
<sap> WaxyFresh, ipconfig
<zabin> orbin: any news?
<linux__alien> sipior, i dont want that resolv.conf to be modified how do i stop that from happening
<kooodel> (17:29:57) Knoeki: I think kooodel wants to record the things he does, which gets turned into a script.   <<<  thats what i want, help ?
<Funotrait> ipconfig
<sipior> linux__alien: remove "domain-name-servers" from the request stanza
<Funotrait> Hey.. Can anyone help me a bit with a Atheros 5005G wlan card on ubuntu 7.04?
<perceptualChaos> PriceChild:   'perceptualChaos, why not just install it from the repos?'        <----- do you mean install the plugin from the repository? i thought i had to install from source
<PriceChild> kooodel, what things do you want to script?
<PriceChild> perceptualChaos, afaik its in the repos... /me looks
<simianbandit> Funotrait: are you having probs with your wifi card? me too, i've been struggling for days now
<orbin> zabin: i was trying to look up your monitor specs, but i can only see the p780 in 17-inch form: http://support.ap.dell.com/support/systemsinfo/documentation.aspx?c=au&l=en&s=gen&~cat=3&~subcat=49
<kooodel> PriceChild: i wanna record mouseclicks with breaks
<Knoeki> m
<spheard> what do I do with .bz2's?
<PriceChild> !info mozilla-mplayer | perceptualChaos
<zabin> orbin do you think that the monitor really has that much effect on it?
<ubotu> perceptualchaos: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31+main-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 477 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<KiloHertz> Anyone want to try to help me with multiple monitors on two graphic cards ?
<sap> gunzip -d **.bz2
<PriceChild> spheard, they are archives
<PriceChild> kooodel, You're not answering my question :(
<Funotrait> Is wireless connection activated as default in 7.04
<Funotrait> ?
<spheard> PriceChild:dur! :-)
<Knoeki> kooodel: well, I don't know if there is such a program for ubuntu... you're better off writing a script.
<PriceChild> Funotrait, if your card is supported
<spheard> PriceChild:what program?
<PriceChild> spheard, file-roller ?
<kooodel> PriceChild: again ?
<magnui> I am still having problems with sudo and the "Operation not permitted" to change the directory's permissions
<KiloHertz> Anyone want to try to help me with multiple monitors on two graphic cards ?
<perceptualChaos> thanks PriceChild
<linux__alien> sipior, if i remove domain,domain-name-servers and host name will it stop resolv.conf from being modified?
<Funotrait> it's atheros on an acer
<PriceChild> kooodel, what kinds of actions do you want to script?
<spheard>  PriceChild: isnt it bzip or something?
<PriceChild> magnui, could you paste the line you are trying to use?
<sap> magnui: check the permissions of parent directories also.
<orbin> zabin: well i've seen incorrect specs affect resolution before
<KiloHertz> ANYONE HERE USE openbox?
<Funotrait> i have installed acer_acpi
<zabin> i can fix the size with this dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Funotrait> and madwifi
<kooodel> PriceChild: .. i want to record mouse steps i make .. who can be repeated
<sipior> linux__alien: you probably don't want to remove hostname, or domain for that matter
<sipior> linux__alien: but try it and see how it goes
<linux__alien> sipior, ok thanks let me try it
<PriceChild> kooodel, forget it then, I can't help you if you can't help me.
<Funotrait> i have installed acer_acpi
<sap> kooodel there is a good software I tried. But in Windows
<zabin> but then it doesnt work with beryl and the accellerated stuff doesnt work, It also then gets flagged by the restricted drivers thing in 7.04
<kooodel> sap, that is?
<simianbandit> i have a backtrack2 livecd which recognises my wireless card and loads the prism2_cs driver but ubuntu doesn't even see the card
<simianbandit> i dont know know what else to try
<kooodel> PriceChild: thx.. i dont think i speak english so bad
<magnui> Chmod 755 /srcds and then it goes on to say : Chmod: changing permissions of ' /srcds' :Operation not permitted
<simianbandit> any help is massively appreciated
<sap> kooodel: wait I will try to remember.
<t94xr> simianbandit: the backtrack cd is another entirely different class of distro and reason of use than Ubuntu
<PriceChild> kooodel, I understand you completely. You are just not answering my questions.
<Funotrait> i can see the wlan card in the list of hardware, but cant use it for a connection
<zabin> orbin: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that fixes the screen size but then the card doesnt really work for 3d stuff
<simianbandit> i thought they were both debian?
<sap> magnui check whether it is a nfs mount
<Bluetooth> hi all
<Bluetooth> I got a kind of problem
<magnui> uh how do i do that?
<Bluetooth> I get an output of groups command like this http://paste.org.ru/?atsyzk
<orbin> zabin: yeah, i don't have an nvidia card, so can't really troubleshoot that, sorry.
<simianbandit> t94xr: are you saying that i cant use my wifi card on ubuntu then?
<Wooksta> whats the best channel to ask compiling issue questions in? here?
<kooodel> PriceChild i did but whats wrong why dont you understand what i want to do
<zabin> orbin: thanks for your help : P
<zabin> :-)
<WaxyFresh> gaim says:1) Your IM Image was not sent. You must be Direct Connected to send IM Images. how do i do a direct conect?
<Bluetooth> my group file is here http://paste.org.ru/?by6vuj
<Funotrait> Is wireless connection activated as default in 7.04?
<Squirrely_Wrath> ...so any help????
<Pici> kooodel: He understands what you want to do, just not WHY you want to do it/
<SlimeyPete> Funotrait: it should be, yes
<sap> magnui; type 'mount'
<ikonia> Bluetooth why do we need to see your group file
<zabin> the #nvidia channel stinks there are 90 people in it and none of them talk lol
<Bluetooth> I asked a question
<ikonia> zabin its called idling and time zones
<Bluetooth> I got kind a problem
<ikonia> zabin its a really good channel actually
<Bluetooth> I get an output of groups command like this http://paste.org.ru/?atsyzk
<simianbandit> ikonia: can you shed any further light on my wifi problem?
<magnui> its not a mount
<kooodel> okay, PriceChild i already said i want it for a game to repeat some steps i got to make to level up.. pressing my mouse for like more 30 days isnt good
<orbin> how do i get mplayer to fill the screen with video when in fullscreen mode again?
<ikonia> simianbandit not really, I find it strange that you can see it in some tools but not in others. It looks like some very low level issue
<zabin> i guess
<Funotrait> can anyone help me?
<zabin> maybe try it later
<zabin> whats up funotrait
<magnui> this is the tut i am using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76483
<Funotrait> Is wireless connection activated as default in 7.04?
<ikonia> Bluetooth do youhave groups with gid's 44 for example
<Bluetooth> so?
<Bluetooth> yes I have them all
<sap> magnui cd /### and type 'df .' and paste the output
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, here's the deal.  did a fresh install of windows xp NTFS, then installed ubuntu on a separate partition. Trying to do a dual boot setup and I can't get grub to see windows.  Have tried a little boot list editing to no avail..  Here is my boot list and fdisk info at pastebin.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20985/ and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<zabin> you can change it to be activated
<magnetron> Funotrait: is YOUR wireless connection activated?
<Funotrait> and how is that?
<Bluetooth> and Users and Groups applet shows group names correctly
<kooodel> PriceChild: im now just pressing  only mouse key 1 nothing more in the game i just dont wanna damage my mouse with clicking like 50.000 more times , u understood now?
<ikonia> Bluetooth what was te url for your group file pastebin
<Funotrait> how do i activate it?
<simianbandit> ikonia - got any suggestions on where i should look? is it boot options maybe?
<Bluetooth> my group file is here http://paste.org.ru/?by6vuj
<Lordveda> I wonder why hasn't ubuntu included the latest Xchat version into feisty
<zabin> system-> administration -> network
<magnui> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<magnui> /dev/hda1            153100164   2107672 143215428   2% /
<magnui> varrun                  128044       100    127944   1% /var/run
<magnui> varlock                 128044         0    128044   0% /var/lock
<magnui> procbususb              128044        84    127960   1% /proc/bus/usb
<magnui> udev                    128044        84    127960   1% /dev
<magnui> devshm                  128044         0    128044   0% /dev/shm
<magnui> lrm                     128044     33788     94256  27% /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile
<Pici> !paste | magnui
<ubotu> magnui: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> simianbandit I can't see it being a boot option thing to be honest, there must be something very specific to that card model. Is that card/chipset listed in the supported hardware compatability list
<Funotrait> yeah, but i cant find it in the list
<magnui> !pastebin
<Bluetooth> magnui: use pastebin
<Pici> magnui: Just see ubotu's message
<shriphani> can someone help me in filtering all kernel messages associated with "usb" to a folder ?
<root___> anybody know gnome menus? i installed gnuchess, and all the other games in menu dissapeared
<ikonia>  shriphani check /etc/syslog.conf
<zabin> funotrait: do iwconfig
<simianbandit> ikonia: i cant find the specific card model anywhere but the chipset is prism2.5 and like i say the driver that backtrack2 uses is prism2_cs but i cant ge tthat to load in ubuntu
<zabin> whats the output
<thcmonkey> i installed ubuntu with an xp dual boot, xp naffed up so i reinstalled it on it's previous partioned space but now i don't have my grub loader... :( any ideas on how i can get it back?
<shriphani> ikonia, thanks
<Pici> !grub | thcmonkey see the following links
<ubotu> thcmonkey see the following links: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> simianbandit I've no idea what backtrack2 is
<Funotrait> i cant give me your output right now, im in windows
<magnui> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20988/
<WaxyFresh> what does this mean and do i have to worry about it?(nessus:25268): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.  Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<Bluetooth> ikonia: any ideas?
<Bluetooth> and is it serious?
<simianbandit> ikonia: sorry its another debian distro i downloaded a while ago
<ikonia> WaxyFresh your language support is not supported by the "C" localle
<Lordveda> I have faced some weird behaviour with GL desktop with Compiz and beryl
<merc_work> is the connect-debounce error regarding USB mice a known bug in feisty?
<ikonia> simianbandit perhaps mail them and ask them for specifics if they have figured it out
<ikonia> Bluetooth its not serious
<zabin> you dont have lan?
<Bluetooth> ok
<skylight> i got a program to record my desktop. When I replay the recording its very laggy, why!
<Bluetooth> I hope so
<sap> magnui, can you go into the directory?
<Funotrait> no.. i have wlan in windows
<zabin> Funotrait: the wireless should work off the live cd if you have a supported cardd
<skylight> my comp is fast
<Lordveda> When I shift to console then shift back to X I always a black screen to which the keyboard isn't responding.
<Toma-> Whats the best method of making your own version of the livecd?
<simianbandit> ikonia: thanks, will try that (wont they tell me to naff off cos i'm trying it on another distro?)
<Funotrait> so i should try live?
<Lordveda> in which case I have to reboot in order to be able to reuse the machine
<magnui> i am a very large newbie to ubuntu i have no idea how to get into the directory
<skylight> <magnui> ill help
<Lordveda> Why this problem is happening to me? How to stop it to happen?
<WaxyFresh> ikonia: how do i fix that?
<Enverex> kooodel, Sounds like illegal game macroing to be honest. Mice are hard these days though. I've had this same MS IntelliMouse for about 7 years now, it's probably had several billion mouse-clicks
<drummer> New install of Dapper LTS and cannot get my HP 4050 print after it was detected. Help please
<ikonia> WaxyFresh fix what sorry, I was paying attention
<WaxyFresh> ikonia: (nessus:25268): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<WaxyFresh> 
<zabin> Funotrait: yes is it a live of 7.04
<sap> cd /srcds; df .;
<magnui> ok skylight i am getting restrictions for trying to make a Cs:S server
<zabin> Funotrait what kind of card do you have?
<Funotrait> atheros 5005G
<zabin> ah
<zabin> perhaps look on the wiki.ubuntu.com pages first
<zabin> and print that out
<zabin> hold on ill check
<magnui> ok i will paste the result
<kooodel> Enverex: no no u dont understand
<Funotrait> i have madwifi installed
<kooodel> Enverex: i am not even moving my mouse !
<linux__alien> does any know the place where the function make_resolv_conf is getting called in the latest version of Ubuntu or where the file resolv.conf gets modified
<Funotrait> i've checked in wiki.ubuntu
<linux__alien> i want to stop my resolv.conf from being modified how do i stop it from happening
<zabin> is dapper 6.06?
<magnui> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20990/
<ikonia> apologies phone kept ringing
<ikonia> whats up
<kooodel> Enverex: its all time at the same spot i just have to click thousands of times and i want a tool that makes my and my mice's life easier
<WaxyFresh> my languige isnt supported by the c local how do i fix this and can it cause problems
<sap> magnui: dont past big text.
<sap> just tell the output
<ikonia> WaxyFresh change your default langauge, and no its not a problem
<skylight> <sap> what big text
<magnui> /dev/hda1            153100164   2110544 143212556   2% /
<WaxyFresh> ikonia: how do i canhge my default lang?
<Nitro[0] > I turn to you people, how to stop a module from loading from the ubuntu live cd.
<sap> big text = multiple lines of text
<Funotrait> ubuntu 7.04
<zabin> Funotrait: i would try 6.06 someone said that, that card worked out of the box with dapper so if 6.06 is dapper i would try that
<skylight> open termanal login as root like :    su
<skylight> type your password
<skylight> cp directory then directory to move too
<pr0nGuy> Is there a way to make ogg files mp3s?
<drummer> New install of Dapper LTS and cannot get my HP 4050 print after it was detected. Help please
<linux__alien> can anyone help me please?
<Funotrait> so i should try dapper?
<skylight> pronguy you have to a an mp3 plugin
<Enverex> pr0nGuy, That's lossy transcoding and will make them sound awful
<zabin> Does anyone know if 6.06 is dapper?
<sap> cd /; ls -l | grep srcds
<Enverex> zabin, It is
<platman> pr0nGuy:  it will sound like total crap
<Funotrait> OK
<platman> avoid that if you can
<drummer> zabin: yes 6.06 is dapper
<pr0nGuy> Enverex really?
<Enverex> pr0nGuy, Yes
<kadakas> how do I assign a fat32 device mounted to /K to a user, so that user would have full read-write access to that HDD ?
<skylight> magnui sap isnt telling you that you have to be logged in as root first
<kooodel> Enverex: btw that trick is already known and written down on many pages its not illegal
<Funotrait> so 6.06 is the thing for me?
<zabin> Funotrait: 6.06 is dapper just checked
<zabin> funotrait: check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2380712
<Enverex> kadakas, Add "-o umask=0000" to its mount line
<pr0nGuy> Enverex platman: then I should rip them without transcoding first?
<sap> magnui first do 'sudo -i'
<skylight> lol
<kooodel> PriceChild: ?????? are u there
<Enverex> pr0nGuy, Yes, never go from one lossy format to another
<kadakas> Enverex: does 0000 have to be some number or just 0000 ?
<skylight> sap, i just wanted him to understand the security
<platman> pr0nGuy:  rip them into flac, that way you can then choose to transcode from flac to mp3 or ogg later
<sipior> linux__alien: modifying that stanza didn't work?
<Enverex> kadakas, needs to be 0000
<drummer> New install of Dapper LTS and cannot get my HP to 4050 print after it was detected. Help please
<sap> skylight: got it
<magnui> ok sap now i am root
<platman> pr0nGuy:  flac is lossless
<skylight> lol
<kadakas> i'll add it to the end ?
<linux__alien> sipior, it does not work it still gets modified during startup
<pr0nGuy> platman: is flac a program?
<pr0nGuy> platman: or a format?
<platman> pr0nGuy:  flac is a codec.
<platman> pr0nGuy:  like mp3 and ogg and wav
<zabin> Funotrait: you here still/
<ThinkpadT60> Hi guys. I'm on the final stage to complete an excellent Ubuntu 7.04 install on my Thinkpad T60. The only think I'm missing is a proper running fan. I'd like to install somethinkg called "Thinkpad fancontrol" . Has anyone got experience with such a thing?
<sap> cd /; ls -l | grep srcds
<platman> pr0nGuy:  it has the advantage of being lossless. so it is an exact representation of the cd you rip
<Enverex> ThinkpadT60, Is that a Linux app?
<chx> I am trying to install from an usbstick and I have the install files mounted on /mnt . How can I tell the alternative text installer not to try to load a CD-ROM, there are your files?
<sipior> linux__alien: what is being placed in the resolv.conf? is it just nameservers, or a search line
<ThinkpadT60> Enverex: http://weblog.burgernet.org/exit.php?url_id=144&entry_id=75
<nslater> My NFS share is not automounting at boot even though its in /etc/fstab - any ideas anyeone?
<kadakas> Enverex: like so in /etc/fstab ? -> "/dev/sdb1 /K vfat defaults,umask=0000 0 1"
<sap> magnui: what is the output
<Enverex> ThinkpadT60, Yes or no please
<linux__alien> sipior, it gets updated with 192.168.1.1
<ThinkpadT60> Enverex: yes sir.
<Enverex> kadakas, Yeah
<drummer> nslater: check your /etc/fstab file
<digital_k> why do you need a fan application? isnt that controlled by BIOS?
<kadakas> thx
<sipior> linux__alien: is that from your dhcp server? that seems like a strange number....
<erstazi> ok, I need a good GUI client to connect to SVN, any suggestions, Google was no help
<nslater> drummer, what do you mean check?
<zabin> Funotrait: follow this http://www.stchman.com/ath_drv.html
<kadakas> how can i remount my fstab without a restart ?
<nslater> erstazi, try svn.
<skylight> i need to be able to transwer wave files to mp3, how?
<nslater> erstazi, or TortoiseSVN.
<stefg> kadakas: sudo mount -a
<pr0nGuy> platman: i'm glad you told me
<sipior> linux__alien: oh, unless you're running a caching server on your modem or the like
<kooodel> again, does anyone know a key recorder & player
<kadakas> thx
<linux__alien> sipior, how do i stop it
<ThinkpadT60> digital_k: i dont know. its a know issue with the Thinkpads that the fan is running too much...
<linux__alien> sipior, i used to comment out make_resolv_conf function
<nslater> This channel is far too high traffic.
<linux__alien> in older versions
<magnui> sap it is giving no reaction i am still root@##
<sap> erstazi: goto the synaptic package manager and search for svn you shoud get one
<drummer> nslater: do a cat /etc/fstab and make sure the nfs line is in there - if you do not know about fstab do a man fstab
<nslater> Has anyone thought about seperating it into subtopics?
<matthew> how do you remove a symbolic link?
<platman> np
<skylight> type su
<skylight> nevermind
<digital_k> thinkpad: have you ever checked to see if there is a BIOS update for that?
<nslater> drummer, it is there - I put it there. It works for just running mount on the directory, but not automattically at boot.
<sipior> linux__alien: which stanza did you comment out domain-name-servers? are you sure it was the right interface?
<drummer> New install of Dapper LTS and cannot get my HP 4050 print after it was detected. Help please 4th request
<digital_k> i had a similar issue with my HP ze4500 model laptop and a BIOS update fixed it
<nslater> matthew, rm
<ThinkpadT60> digital_k: yes, i have. the thing is, the machine is running quite in Windows... :\
<ThinkpadT60> quiet*
<Enverex> drummer, In what way doesn't it work?
<sap> magnui what is the output of 'cd /;ls -l | grep srcds'
<kooodel> again, does anyone know a key recorder & player ?
<skylight> anyone know of a good guitar effects software for linux
<drummer> Enverex: uh as i said - the printer is detected but nothing will print.
<ThinkpadT60> this german article says something can be done via apt-get , http://weblog.burgernet.org/index.php?/archives/75-ACPI-Fan-Control-+-Lenovo-ThinkPad-T60-und-Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn.html
<ThinkpadT60> but doesnt say what to type..
<sap> kooodel: I am sorry. can't remember.
<Squirrely_Wrath> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME?  I did a fresh install of windows xp NTFS, then installed ubuntu on a separate partition. Trying to do a dual boot setup and I can't get grub to see windows.  Have tried a little boot list editing to no avail..  Here is my boot list and fdisk info at pastebin.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20985/ and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<kooodel> sap: kk :(
<magnui> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 2007-05-15 11:07 srcds
<magnui> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 2007-05-15 11:07 srcds
<magnui> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 2007-05-15 11:07 srcds
<Squirrely_Wrath> oops...guess the second link dun work...
<Enverex> drummer, Checked everything is right under the printer settings?
<deKos> is there an easy way to force xchat to try different ports when connecting to a server?
<sap> magnui: as root you have all the access to the directory. So you should able to continue.
<drummer> Enverex: to add to the detail - after installation of the printer, I have the deiver set for postscript - I click on test page - it says it printed but nothing happens on the printer.
<roby> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<magnui> ok i will try
<roby> hello
<benkong2> hello everyone
<Enverex> drummer, Is it using the right driver?
<joe-SWAU> H, guys. I am trying to set up some computers for a school library. I have one problem though.
<cbs> how do I edit exec /etc/apt/sources.list
<sap> deKos, edit the server and put your port at the end as 'servername/234324'
<cbs> oops
<cbs> /etc/apt/sources.list
<kazim59> joe-SWAU: ...
<benkong2> in emerald theme manager whenever I do a fetch gpl-themes I get an "error calling tar" message what's wrong?
<joe-SWAU> I need to be able to connect to our wireless network, and they use WPA2 with AES or TKIP encrytion.
<Enverex> joe-SWAU, Network manager can do that
<kooodel> where is PriceChild :(
<deKos> sap, but if i need to check a large group of ports, what should i do?
<rem> cbs you use a text editor ... Vi or any other from menu ...with root rights eg: sudo /usr/bin/gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pjman> Howdy all. Over a week ago I converted my sister to Ubuntu from XP :-) I ran into a few problems. I have two issues I still need to resolve. 1) Getting I/O errors when reading from iPod 2) Installing Lexmark P3150 printer
<kazim59> i've an 8.5 mb pdf that is opening too slow
<PriceChild> kooodel, i'm here.... but VERY distracted
<pjman> I've detailed the iPod problem here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435070 - no replies yet...
<pjman> The printer problem here (last post): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107230
<deKos> sap, for example: ports between 6600 and 6700,
<pjman> If anyone has time to take a look I'd appreciate it!
<kazim59> for every page it stops at loading... i usually wait for 15 sec for the page to load!!
<rem> joe..did u try wifi-radar --- ?
<joe-SWAU> My card is a little old, and it works with windows on the network, but I am not sure how to set it up in ubuntu.
<cbs> `rem: thankyou
<drummer> Enverex: there are two choices - Laserjet 4050 and Laserjet 4050 Series-Postscipt (recommended) for the model - driver says standard (recommended)
<Enverex> pjman, If that Lexmark isn't a Laser printer then you can forget about getting it working
<wilson_> how do I check which firmware my pcmcia wifi card is using?
<joe-SWAU> It is an Orinoco Lucent Technologies Silver PC24E-H-FC
<Enverex> drummer, I had that issue once... try working through the different drivers
<pjman> Enverex: other people said they got it working using the Z700 drivers
<PriceChild> !pm | kooodel
<ubotu> kooodel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<kazim59> now what can i do to speed up that particular pdf file?
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, ficed the links, now can anyone help me?  I did a fresh install of windows xp NTFS, then installed ubuntu on a separate partition. Trying to do a dual boot setup and I can't get grub to see windows.  Have tried a little boot list editing to no avail..  Here is my boot list and fdisk info at pastebin.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20985/ and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20992/
<drummer> Enverex:  What!!!! other drivers - the install routine gives me one bloddy choice!
<Enverex> drummer, Go to the cups http local administration page and there should be a lot
<sap> deKos: from the menu X-Chat->Server List, then select the server, press edit, click on the server name, press edit, and put the port number at the end of the server name
<kooodel> PriceChild: okay again: its for a game, that trick is known and legal : its all time at the same spot i just have to click thousands of times and i want a tool that makes my and my mice's life easier
<joe-SWAU> Can anyone at least point me in the right direction?
<void^> Squirrely_Wrath: your windows partition is (0,4), not (0,5)
<drummer> Everex: also it has worked fine on my Breezy system for 18 months
<Squirrely_Wrath> k, I'll try the 4.  I think I tried that earlier though. so I'll prolly be back in 5 or so minutes.
<Lacrymology> so, how do I install mp3 codecs? apt-get install mp3c maybe?
<PriceChild> kooodel, I'm sorry I can't help you. I think you should play the game properly :)
<sap> I am off. Bye.
<Squirrely_Wrath> thanks for the help tho.
<drummer> Enverex: what is the actual URL you are referring to please?
<void^> Squirrely_Wrath: and that title= syntax looks totally odd.
<deKos> sap, i understand, that works well, but i want xchat to check ports from 6600 to 6700 :) putting every number manualy would be a stupid idea, wouldn't it? :)
<void^> Squirrely_Wrath: and you might be better off using rootnoverify for windows partitions.
<deKos> sap, i've tried 'channelname/6600:6700' and 'channelname/6600-6700' but it doesn't work
<pihus> If I stretch an icon that's on the desktop and then move it to some other folder.. I won't be able to resize/restore it's original size
<pihus> am I right? Or I'm blind?
<arceye> does anyone know how I can disable my mouse pad from allowing tapping on a compaq laptop?
<gribelu> hey.. there's something weird with NVIDIA AGP options in Feisty.. any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2659959&postcount=65
<Enverex> drummer, http://localhost:631 afaik
<pjman> arceye: maybe this will help.. http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/
<ThinkpadT60> could somebody tell me how to install this script? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ACPI_fan_control_script
<nickrud> pihus, I think you're right. Never seen that before, but I couldn't find anything to resize outside of the desktop either
<drummer> Everex:  Thank you
<pihus> annoying bug :/
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, I tried changing it to partition 0,4 but got an error, I'll post it here in a second
<Enverex> drummer, you wont get replies at all if you dont get my name right
<void^> Squirrely_Wrath: ah, i didn't notice you left. that title= syntax seems wrong, and you should use rootnoverify instead of root with ntfs partitions.
<Squirrely_Wrath> void: what do I need to change on the title syntax? do I need to remove it or alter it?
<void^> Squirrely_Wrath: make it the same as all those titles above, without =
<pihus> Any amrok pros here? Is it possible to also sync iPod's songs ratings and play count fields?
<Squirrely_Wrath> void: okay, will try.  though grub is seeing that as a new OS title.
<burnerx> anyone care for a Joost account ?
<kazim59> is there something seriously wrong with ubuntu's setup? (feisty) the partition screen...
<ahren> !past
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahren> !paste
<kazim59> i was able to go through... but my friends say when you edit a partition it WILL always try to resize it.. it won't just format it!?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okie doke.  here goes another attempt.
<ahren> when i try to install the gspca module i get this info, could someone please help me?  thanks!
<ahren> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20995/
<Vanuatoo> I heard that sun and canonical made a deal to distribute netbeans and sun-jdk 6 with ubuntu. I enabled all repositories but still can't see netbeans.
<ahren> Vanuatoo did you enable the commercial?
<thcmonkey> is there something i can use to view ubuntu partition from windows?
<Vanuatoo> multiverse and universe
<ahren> oh you may have to add commercial
<devilsadvocate> thcmonkey, explore2fs
<Vanuatoo> ahren: Where is that source?
<Sora> is there any way to speed up ubuntu?
<Vanuatoo> I could not find it in google
<aztracker1> Sora, more ram, faster cpu, and overclocking?
<devilsadvocate> thcmonkey, there is also something that adds ext2 funcitonalitly to windows
<Sora> i already have 1 gig of ram and i still feel as if it is slow
<ahren> go here
<ahren> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=netbeans&titlesearch=Titles
<Sora> compared to .. ahem, windows vista
<thcmonkey> devilsadvocate: cheers
<ahren> what do you have to download/install to compile and load modules in ubuntu
<aztracker1> Sora 1gb should be a fairly good amount.. what video card and driver are you using?
<AndyCR> hi
<Vanuatoo> ahren: It's about installing netbeans 4.1 that is quite old :)
<AndyCR> aone having ipw3945 in feisty disconnect constantly?
<AndyCR> *anyone
<Sora> geforce fx 5200
<UberPsyX> hi everyone, just downloaded the ubuntu studio .iso and burnt it to DVD, i try to boot the disc and everything goes fine until it checks and verifies the CD and it says it has no release file, any help is greatly appreciated
<kazim59> will linux ever be able to open pdfs quickly? i mean... what goes wrong? why just are they slow??
<sidny4> using gnome-rdp in full screen, how do I get out of it?
<cd-12> olaaa
<ahren> i will see if i have netbeans in my repository
<aztracker1> Sora, are you using nv or nvidia(closed-source) driver?
<Nostferka> If im installing server edition how long does it take to install on a 128mb ram?
<Sora> well, i haven't installed anything over ubuntus default for video
<tafsen> A friend of mine is using Ubuntu and he fucked up his xorg.conf. Is there an easy tool to generate a xorg.conf file that works?
<Sora> should i have?
<ahren> i have it Vanuatoo
<LjL> !language | tafsen
<ubotu> tafsen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !xconfig > tafsen    (tafsen, see the private message from Ubotu)
<aztracker1> Sora, do a search for nvidia-glx package... if you google for it, will find more info..
<cd-11> hi
<aztracker1> sora, switching to the closed source driver will probably help for a lot of things
<AndyCR> /jOIN #ubuntu-laptop
<UberPsyX> anyone using ubuntu studio or good with ubuntu install discs?
<AndyCR> whoops
<ahren> enable the development multiverse repository
<Vanuatoo> My server should be flaweds
<Squirrely_Wrath> void: I got an error.  rootnoverify (hd0,4)  Error 12: invalid device requested   Press any key to continue
<feihung> Anyone know ? how to make external USB harddrive bootable and can install Feisty from it?
<gribelu> #ubuntu-nvidia
<digital_k> feihung:your computer BIOS has to support booting from usb.
<Garnol> hi .. can anyone tell me what i have to install for a javaw command ??
<Sora> aztracker1, do nvidia have one for linux?
<Garnol> i want to use a Javapplication
<burnerx_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<aztracker1> Sora, yes.. it's in one of the repositories for install, I usually allow the restricted, multiverse, etc...
<digital_k> and i am not aware of feisty being bootable from usb, but someone may know more than I about it
<aztracker1> !nvidia
<Vanuatoo> ahren: should I do it manually in the apt-sources file or the gui tool is enough?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<void^> Squirrely_Wrath: oh, my fault. grub numbers sequentially, so it should be (0,3)
<ahren> you can do it in the synptic package manager
<aztracker1> Sora, see ^^^^^
<Sora> ty aztracker1
<Vanuatoo> There are checkboxes
<aztracker1> Sora, np
<Vanuatoo> And I have checked them all
<Garnol> what packages do i need for this command: javaw -jar jMemorize-[version] .jar
<void^> Squirrely_Wrath: you can tab-complete those things on grub's commandline by the way
<void^> Garnol: use java instead of javaw
<Garnol> k
<wacky> is it possible to install the 64bit-version of feisty on on macbook core-duo (not c2d!) ???
<Squirrely_Wrath> dunnothing about tab completing.  I'm a n00b still
<LjL> Garnol: i don't think any package provides a "javaw" command. aren't you looking for just "java"...? there's a "javaws", whatever that is
<albert> hi, i got a problem concerning the permissions to my mp3-player. i mounted it in
<feihung> digital_k yes my bios is support but How can I copy file so that my pc can reboot from it , thanks
<ahre1> use the first 5 steps in this to add your repositories https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<Squirrely_Wrath> will try changing it to 3.  I think that gives me an error 13 but I'll give it a shot to make sure.
<albert> hi, i got a problem concerning the permissions to my mp3-player. i mounted it in ~/mp3 and ran xfe as root. changing permissions to this folder doesn't change them
<Garnol> now it works .. i already installed Java on my system .. it was just the javaW ...
<ahre1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu or this
<Garnol> the w was to much .. i dont know why they added this on the site :(
<Garnol> but thanks ..
<wacky> is it possible to install the 64bit-version of feisty on on macbook core-duo (not c2d!) ???
<ahre1> you can add them by the commandline or by the synaptics package manager
<digital_k> feihung: this wiki may be of interest- http://wiki.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive
<Pici> wacky: is that a 64bit processor?
<m1r> instalation of feisty is damn slow from live cd, take hours to start , then it stops
<vegas_> ok, how do i figure otu what my root password is. im trying to install java and it asks me what my root password is, and the pnly password i have set on here is my login password
<aztracker1> wacky, I don't think that processor has EM64T
<wacky> i think so - but i am not sure ... :-/
<vegas_> mlr: took me 15 minutes
<Pici> !root | vegas_
<ubotu> vegas_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<vegas_> thanks pici
<aztracker1> wacky, besides, unless you are doing certain kinds of calculations, or >4gb of ram 64bit doesn't gain you much
<digital_k> m1r: slow? Feisty installed for me in 15 minutes from cd.
<LjL> vegas_: how are you trying to install java? i suggest you use the packages from the repositories.
<feihung> digital_k thanks
<LjL> !java > vegas_    (vegas_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<m1r> yes , but this is sh%$# lappy
<digital_k> feihung:you are welcome :)
<m1r> 500mhz/256mb ram/40gb
<m1r> is there a way to speed it up a bit ?
<digital_k> m1r: could be the 500mhz is the problem
<digital_k> thats kinda slow
<m1r> 6.10 was doinh more then great
<Vanuatoo> add/remove applications has a bug. When I enter netbeans in the search bar it shows nothing. All available applications are chosen as a filter. But when I do sudo apt-get install netbeans5.5 I can install netbeans
<m1r> then i went upgrade to 7.04
<m1r> and nothing works now lol
<isidoro> hi guys I have a problem with ntfs usb disk
<isidoro> I installed ntfs-config
<vegas_> pici, when you mentioned the !root thing, what do i od with it
<digital_k> m1r I dont really know if feisty will run well on those specs.
<digital_k> maybe xubuntu
<m1r> 6.10 did
<killerbunny> Which package should i install to get latex ?
<LjL> !latex > killerbunny    (killerbunny, see the private message from Ubotu)
<killerbunny> thx
<wacky> aztracker1: ok - i see, so i let it be installed 32bit - can you tell me how to enable the video-output device for the isight-cam? i followed the instructions from ubuntuusers.de, but it doesn't work...
<SurfnKid> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Pici> vegas_: run `sudo command` the password it asks for is your user password
<[Moku] > Ciao
<aztracker1> wacky, no idea there..
<Sora> how can i monitor the internet connecions made by ubuntu?
<isidoro> when I mount the usb a gnome pop up inform me that mount_point cannot contain the following characters, newline G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<ikonia> Sora define monitor
<wacky> <aztracker1>: np - thx!
<SirSteven> Whats the best way to run windows programs/games?
<LjL> !virtualizers > SirSteven    (SirSteven, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jessezhao> who can tell me some good rss reader on ubuntu desktop
<ikonia> LjL nice factoid
<digital_k> SirSteven: i use VirtualBox to run XP
<Sora> like a log of some sort
<LjL> !info liferea > jessezhao
<digital_k> it works nicely, I might add.
<idnzor> hi there, does anyone know how to force rhythmbox to the system tray when it loads?
<ikonia> Sora define what you want to log
<vegas_> Pici: i dont know what the password is though, so asking me for the password to get the password is a little redundant
<jessezhao> !info liferea
<Pici> vegas_: Your password.  Like your user password.
<Sora> ip addys, bytes send/received
<nickrud> Vanuatoo, that menu item doesn't pretend to get all possible apps, individual ones need to be registered in /usr/share/app-install/
<Sora> post info
<Sora> port
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10c-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 626 kB, installed size 2308 kB
<Squirrely_Wrath> void: I got the same error.  If I reinstalled windows on it's partition, would it see that linux was on here and set up dual boot?
<digital_k> ikonia i think he wants something that monitors bandwidth perhaps
<ikonia> Sora thats not interface related - thats application related. you need the applications listening to start logging
<digital_k> something like netmeter in windows
<SurfnKid> can anyone tell me how to disable/enable the swap file
<Garnol> what packages do i need for playing .mov files
<vegas_> Pici: it says command not found
<Sjimmie> Garnol: swapoff -a
<dennda> SurfnKid, swapoff and swapon are your friend
<LjL> SurfnKid: swapon and swapoff
<ikonia> Sora you can define rule sets in iptables and tell that to log
<Sjimmie> swapon -a
<jessezhao> LjL:thanks
<Sjimmie> :)
<Sjimmie> lol
<Sjimmie> x3
<ikonia> SurfnKid swapon
<SurfnKid> jesus
<isidoro> sorry guys... help I can't mount my usb NTFS disk. I installed ntfs-config but a gnome pop up says mount_point cannot contain the following characters, newline G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<digital_k> lol
<SurfnKid> thats pretty hard
<Sora> ok ty
<SurfnKid> ty
<Pici> vegas_: Just prefix the command that you want to run 'as root' with sudo
<Garnol> Sjimmie: what does this doo ??
<cox377__> i've got a problem where for some reason something has ownership of one of my personel folders, how do i make the ownership back to mine?
<wacky> i have lost my gpg-secret key - how can i remove it from keyservers ?
<andreas_> isidoro: did you try "ntfsfix /dev/sdb1" ?
<digital_k> SurfnKid dont sweat it, some commands are easy breezy, others ones not so apparent.
<Pici> !codecs > Garnol (see the msg from ubotu)
<digital_k> its all part of learning
<digital_k> :)
<Garnol> k
<SurfnKid> yeah this one is easy
<elg> anyone know if the feisty live CD supports HFS+?
<SurfnKid> did swapoff, now is it now removed? am i on memory only?
<isidoro> andreas_: no now I try
<SurfnKid> or do i have to reboot
<idnzor> elg: only if journaling is turned off i believe
<isidoro> andreas_: says the program is not installed
<digital_k> elg:you mean being able to format something to HFS+ with live cd?
<idnzor> elg: i am on a macbook pro, i cant wrtite to it but can read from it ok
<idnzor> and resize it
<ikonia> elg nope
<elg> read/write an existing hfs+ partition
<elg> i know linux can, if journaling is off
<idnzor> elg: no write
<elg> just want to know if it's in the live CD's kernel
<soundray> cox377__:  'sudo chown -R cox377.cox377 /path/to/folder'
<andreas_> isidoro: hm wonder what package that is included in...
<SurfnKid> digital_k, do i have to reboot or does it unload it automatically
<digital_k> SurfnKid  if you dont set the swap , it will reset
<elg> idnzor: what about with journaling off?
<SurfnKid> oh
<SurfnKid> digital_k, how do i set it to boot without itt
<soundray> isidoro, andreas_: ntfsprogs
<void^> Squirrely_Wrath: you'd have to reinstall grub or configure windows' bootloader manually.
<andreas_> isidoro: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<digital_k> SurfnKid this may be of interest to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255511&postcount=43
<Ruru> I can't run X when Nvidia drivers are installed and guys on nvnews said it seems to be kernel or BIOS problem. What do I do now?
<SurfnKid> coolers, thx
<digital_k> exlanation in detail
<digital_k> explanation rather
<digital_k> lol
<SurfnKid> hehe
<digital_k> I have my swap set to 5, because I have alot of memory
<andreas_> Ruru: I don't know if this is kosher, but I downloaded the program "envy" to setup my nvidia stuff.
<digital_k> you may want a higher number depending on your specs
<ikonia> andreas_ don't use envy
<Squirrely_Wrath> void: um...hmm.  Is there any way to do that and is it too terribly difficult?
<SurfnKid> how do you determine what number is needed for your own specs
<ikonia> SurfnKid commonsense
<digital_k> how much memory do you have Surf?
<SurfnKid> 1gb
<Ruru> Any method didn't work for me, not restricted manager, not envy, not even manual install
<digital_k> you should be ok with a 0 setting
<vbabiy> hey guys are xeon chips 64bit
<SurfnKid> ok, so what would a 60 or a 5 do?
<Squirrely_Wrath> void^: um...hmm.  Is there any way to do that and is it too terribly difficult?
<SurfnKid> just to know
<digital_k> 0 ...lol
<void^> !fixgrub > Squirrely_Wrath
<Ruru> So I asked on 2 forums, and nvidia guys told me basically one sentence, which is not helpful at all.
<digital_k> but you can set it to 5 or 10 just to be on the safe side.
<creep> wink
<digital_k> you really wouldnt need more than that
<digital_k> with a gig of memory
<SurfnKid> is that a % of what can be used in swap?
<void^> Squirrely_Wrath: i don't know about windows' bootloader. did you overwrite some windows partitions when installing ubuntu?
<soundray> Ruru: is the nvidia module loaded? Check with lsmod | grep nvidia
<thezenmaster> I installed nvidia legacy drivers (Aladdin TNT2) and now I can only use 800x600, how do I unblock the other options?
<Ruru> it is.
<jah13> Hello?
<digital_k> Surfnkid please read the how-to i linked too
<soundray> Ruru: are you running X at the moment?
<digital_k> it explains it in detail
<Ruru> Not right now because I'm running nv drivers, but it is when I try to run nvidia drivers
<fnf> I'm trying totem-xine but most videos (including DivX, xVid) couldn't be played with it because of the lack of decoder. Can anyone tell me what package should I install, besides totem-xine to be able to play most media as totem-gstreamer does ?
<flyingyellowpig> hi there
<Squirrely_Wrath> void^: not as far as I know.  I created a couple partitions for linux, and one for windows, then I have one small partition that is unpartitioned free space.
<Squirrely_Wrath> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Vanuatoo> I've installed sun-java6-jdk package but when I run java from the command line it says the following java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SurfnKid> digital_k, i did, im about to set it on 0 just wondering what does 60 or 5 do differently, if its there ill have a read :)
<fnf> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digital_k> fnf: you need to install w32 codecs as well i believe
<flake> why do some games leave me in a lower resolution than my desktop, eg.. wolf - et ?   it doesn't restore the desktop resolution..
<Ruru> X won't start with nvidia drivers, I can show you thread about this, because I was asked this things there already
<ikonia> Vanuatoo how did you install java
<hiromitzarugi> Does Ubuntu Support Wacom drivers ? or is that under development?
<andreas_> fnf: Doesn't totem ask you to install the drivers it needs to play your media?
<Vanuatoo> via sudo apt-get install
<flake> hiromitzaguri - yes it does
<digital_k> Surf its not set in stone, you can try different levels to see what works and what doesnt.
<jah13> Can someone help me configure my wireless card correctly?
<digital_k> :)
<fnf> digital_k: didn't w32codec disappear for a long time ago ?
<flake> sudo apt-get install wacom-tools or look for wacom in synaptic
<soundray> Ruru: any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log when X fails?
<hiromitzarugi> flake: Mine locks up alot
<Vanuatoo> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<digital_k> fnf: its available on the repos now.
<hiromitzarugi> Flake: and it doesnt recgnize the erasor
<RustyJuggler> I have just installed Ubuntu, but then I installed xubunutu and kubuntu desktop, now I have the xubuntu login-screen, how do I change it?
<fnf> andreas_: yup, I installed all of the necessary gstreamer packages.
<digital_k> i would advise to install automatix2
<SurfnKid> digital_k, ah right, kthx
<Vanuatoo> I'm on livecd
<digital_k> and then get them like that, with other software
<Ruru> fnf: Yes. Failed to initialize NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0
<SurfnKid> brb
<flake> you go into gimp and change eraser, stylus and the other thing to screen  and try it?
<LjL> digital_k: i would advise against it
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jah13> How do i get my broadcon wireless adapter to work with ubuntu??
<flyingyellowpig> FNF You can get theme from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<digital_k> i have never had automatix break any of my machines.
<digital_k> its a solid app.
<soundray> !worksforme | digital_k
<ubotu> digital_k: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<LjL> digital_k: no it's not - anyway, just don't recommend it in here please. then use whatever floats your boat
<fnf> digital_k: it's still not in the repo, besides it would be a bit surprising to find out xine couldn't handle even standard DVDs.
<Squirrely_Wrath> I think I found something that will help me out.  gonna give it a try and see what happens.
<Squirrely_Wrath> bbl probably.
<flake> hiro - could it be power supply?  Mine would lock up too until I found out power supply was too weak for video card and 3 harddrives
<jah13> Can someone help me get my wireless card working please?
<Squirrely_Wrath> again, thanks for the help.
<digital_k> fnf depending on where you live, dvd playback is illegal.
<flyingyellowpig> there are all in here  Medibuntu (Multimedia, Entertainment & Distractions In Ubuntu) is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons (copyright, license, patent, etc).
<flyingyellowpig> Some of these packages include the [WWW]  libdvdcss package from [WWW]  VideoLAN and the external binary codecs package (commonly known as w32codecs) used by [WWW]  MPlayer and [WWW]  xine.
<flake> if so, my usb seemed to suffer
<jah13> Im doing this a a friends comp now.
<fnf> digital_k: non-encrypted DVDs are not illegal.
<Vanuatoo> installation returned dpkg errors
<digital_k> i said depending on where you live. ;)
<flyingyellowpig> and in here is the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<zlx> anyone know how i can change the icons of shortcuts to folders on my desktop?
<fnf> digital_k: is there any package I was missing, aside from w32codecs ?
<soundray> jah13: Broadcom devices are a pain. That's why no one is responding. Have you checked out the wiki help?
<jah13> Please help me get my wireless card working some one :-(...
<soundray> !wireless > jah13, see the private message from ubotu
<flyingyellowpig> those are the command lines sudo wget http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<jah13> Okay i will.
<jaims> hi all
<jah13> Thanx somewhat
<jaims> a rather stupid question
<tomer> Is this the right channel for file association issues?
<Sp4rKy> flyingyellowpig: all those information are on the medibuntu website :)
<Sp4rKy> flyingyellowpig: medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<flyingyellowpig> so,have anyone tried the Ubuntustudio?
<jaims> how do a do the cubes sliding and all that jazz with beryl?
<soundray> Ruru: does it show up in lspci?
<alteroo> tomer: what's your problem?
<jaims> i mean
<tomer> All .xml files are opening in the text editor
<jaims> compiz
<fnf> I tried most of the players that can handle DVD menus (ogle, gxine, mplayer+dvdnav) but all of them had problems which haven't been solved.
<alteroo> jaims: ask in #ubuntu-effects... they are really helpful there..
<flyingyellowpig> what do you guys/gals think about it?
<jaims> ok!
<jaims> alteroo: ty
<vegas003> im having trouble instaling java. i already asked about this but i didnt get anywhere, it askes me for my root password, but i dont know what it is, i tried my user password and that didnt work
<tomer> So as a result I can't follow most links, and can't seem to create desktop launchers
<alteroo> jaims: no problem
<hiromitzarugi> Tried Reconnecting my wacom tablet and its now even worse -,-
<flake> you rebooted too?
<flake> or x-reboot
<alteroo> tomer: so you want the .xml files to be opened by another program?
<flyingyellowpig> I have had some problems too,so today i have those some update is now the DVD player is working
<soundray> !java > vegas003, please read the private message from ubotu
<flyingyellowpig> you need libdvdcss2 in order to play dvd's
<soundray> Ruru: are you still there?
<andreas_> vegas003: When you install ubuntu you provide an administrator/root password, that is what you are looking for.
<flyingyellowpig> i can send it to you in .deb file
<Ruru> soundray: Umm, in lspci now or when it crashes?
<tomer> Aren't they opened by the web browser by default? What's happening is when I click on a link in the help center, it just opens up the file in gedit
<YetiChick> Is there an alternative to the horrible implementation of VNC in Ubuntu's "Remote Desktop" (something like xf4vnc, perhaps) that is available in one of the normal repositories, or do I have to build something myself?
<vegas003> andreas_: i tried that password and it didnt work
<soundray> Ruru: currently
<alteroo> tomer: right-click the file, choose properties then select the open with tab and add the program you to the xml file with... example.. firefox :-)
<hiromitzarugi> Flake: My power supply is fine I run windows and ive tested the ampage through my bios
<YetiChick> Or perhaps a secret to making remote desktop work better?
<alteroo> tomer: I am not sure if there are supposed but.. i know you can set it to what you want..
<andreas_> vegas003: You might be better off to reinstall ubuntu if you have forgotten the root password or mixed them up.
<flyingyellowpig> does anyone knows how to install a .BIN file?
<Ruru> soundray: should it be this line? : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]  (re                                   v a1)
<soundray> Ruru: yes
<tomer> Ok, is this related to my launcher issue?
<hiromitzarugi> brb im going to restart
<Ruru> soundray: So, well, it does.
<vegas003> andreas_: its my master password for every major application i know what it is :P
<flake> hiro, what codename are you on
<flake> feisty?
<flyingyellowpig> j/ #kubuntu
<Lilacor_> aosmell?
<soundray> Ruru: okay, this means it's there, but it fails to initialize. I'd exclude a bad connection first and check that it's properly seated in the slot.
<flyingyellowpig> j /#kubunutu
<LjL> flyingyellowpig:  /j #kubuntu
<Lilacor_> you might want to try /join #kubuntu
<flyingyellowpig> thx
<tomer> When I make a firefox launcher on the desktop, it creates a file called firefox.desktop and just opens it in gedit when i double click
<andreas_> vegas003: Could it be you are using some nonstandard characters that you can't type into a terminal window then perhaps. Sudo asks for the root password.
<soundray> vegas003: what's the precise command that's failing?
<Ruru> soundray: Well, I tried doing that already, but I can take it out and put it in again to make sure
<vegas003> andreas_: nope just numbers and letters
<isidor1> hi guys
<isidor1> still in trouble
<isidor1> I can't mount my usb NTFS disk. I installed ntfs-config but a gnome pop up says mount_point cannot contain the following characters, newline G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<freakboysystem> can anyone help me i have a problem that i have posted on the ubuntu forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2658660#post2658660
<vegas003> soundray: im installing java, i type in "su" as it says then it asks me for my password, i put it in, and it doesnt work
<isidor1> :-(
<paer> vegas003: use sudo instead of su
<Tchaka> hi!
<soundray> vegas003: you should not use su on ubuntu. Install java from the repositories, then you won't need to.
<erUSUL> ubotu tell sudo about vegas003 | sudo see priv msg from ubotu
<soundray> vegas003: ignore any instructions that tell you to use su. They are not for ubuntu.
<vegas003> soundray: and how od i do that?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell vegas003 about sudo | vegas003 see priv msg from ubotu
<soundray> vegas003: look at the private message that ubotu sent, the one about java.
<Be|ia|> .
<tomer> Help... I can't create desktop launchers anymore.
<vegas003> ah, so sudo is the su of past linux's?
<Tchaka> How can we know the disk space in MO used by a folder ?
<tomer> All I get is a .desktop file
<dawn_chorus> sudo is a program.
<Ruru> Ok, I'll be back in max 10 minutes...
<andreas_> vegas003: If you want su, you can "sudo su"
<Rossimo-work> what's the command to show the dependencies of a deb file?
<vegas003> andreas_: i just want java workign i dont care how i do it lol
<soundray> vegas003: don't listen to andreas_' advice, it's well meant, but misguided.
<alteroo> vegas003: dont sudo su.. andreas_ please dont recommend sudo su here..
<dawn_chorus> Rossimo-work, read dpkg --help
<andreas_> alteroo: lol ok
<albert> hi, i got a problem concerning the permissions to my mp3-player. i mounted it in ~/mp3 and ran xfe as root. changing permissions to this folder doesn't change them
<hiromitzarugi> Where on gimp does the Pen options come up?
<soundray> hiromitzarugi: the black on white circle in the main window.
<Vanuatoo> how to add directory ldd path?
<shatrat> albert, so are you talking about like a portable mp3 player?  maybe the filesystem on it doesnt support unix style permissions?
<skimonsta> is it possible to install ubuntu 7 with LVM to be able to easily resize partitions later?
<cyril_> hi
<albert> shatrat, i vfat, as far as xfe tells me
<cyril_> do you know how to connect to a vpn with pptp in command line ?
<hiromitzarugi> the black on white circle?
<TaSo> if I am the www-data user and I want to execute commands as the user "taso" how would I do so?  I know you have to do this with sudo but I'm not sure of the steps here?
<flake> hiromitzaguri - File / Preferences / Input Devices
<flake> change all 3 to 'Screen'
<flake> eraser, stylus, and something else
<askand> What command too build dependencies for sourcecode?
<albert> shatrat, as root i am able to copy data to it (it's a portable mp3-player). am i able to mount it with write-permissions to everybody?
<soundray> skimonsta: it's possible, but you have to use the alternate CD. It's only recommended if you're either experienced already, or are setting up a machine just for fun and education.
<shatrat> TaSo, use "su taso" to change user?
<flake> woops COnfigure extended  input devices
<LjL> Tchaka: "du"
<TaSo> shatrat: I need to sudo and execute in one command
<flake> File/Prefs/Input Devices/Configure extended input devices
<alteroo> albert: mount /device /mountpoint -o umask=0022 may help.. try that..
<eMaX_> ne1 here has apache2-ssl working?
<flake> set the eraser, cursor, and stylus to 'screen'
<shatrat> TaSo, not sure in that case
<malcome> hi
<flake> save, exit
<soundray> hiromitzarugi: in the main window, yes. Try File-Dialogs-Brushes if you can't find it.
<flyingyellowpig> is it there any widget for Ubuntu/Kubuntu?Like weather map or something like that
<vegas003> soundray: you get the message i sent you?
<flyingyellowpig> like Yahoo Widget
<flake> then reboot x-windows to be safe
<hydrozen> is the php mail() function supposed to work out of the box on ubuntu after installing php and the rest??? I doesn't give me any errors but I never get the email...
<soundray> !pm > vegas003
<malcome> hi
<nnacht> Hey! can anybody tell me how to use "desktop extension" under unbuntu with a second (external) monitor?
<soundray> !software > vegas003
<usser> flyingyellowpig: i use liquidWeather for superkaramba
<soundray> !java > vegas003
<Tchaka> LjL,okay thx
<zk> hi all
<skimonsta> soundray: experienced somewhat could be much stronger in linux...the goal is to  set up a server for virtualization. does the alternative cd have amd64 support?
<bohsain> is there any applications similar to yahoo widgets or google desktop?
<albert> alteroo, still permission denied
<tryggvib> Is there anyone here from France who knows something about "Agence pour les technologies de l'information et de la communication dans l'administration (ATICA)"
<Nostferka> error reading boot cd?
<soundray> skimonsta: you have to download the one that does.
<Pelo> morning folks
<vegas003> soundray: i went to that comunity site on java and it didnt help me
<zk> i have a problem booting ubuntu ad win...can someone help me?
<skimonsta> soundray: thanks for the tip!
<tomer> Can anyone tell me why I can't create desktop launchers?
<malcome> zk- ad win?
<zk> and* :)
<malcome> zk- wats ur problem
<SurfnKid> it worked
<malcome> with it
<SurfnKid> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> skimonsta: good luck
<linux__alien> when i reboot my system after configuring the internet, my resolv.conf file gets updated so could some one help me how to get rid off this problem?
<linux__alien> i want to stop the resolv.conf file from being updated
<DarkPriest> hi! does anyone know an alternative to the linuxant 7.6 HSF driver? I am using fiesty...thnx
<zk> i have a hdd with ubuntu and another one with windows...when i remove the hdd with ubuntu i get an error from grub and i can't boot on to windows... :) waht should i do?
<linux__alien> there should be some script which updates this file could some one tell me which file updates resolv.conf and how do i stop from resolv.conf being updated
<monaleilani> I upgraded from EE to FF and now Ubuntu won't boot up. It just drops to BusyBox.
<vegas003> i found a step by step guide to install java form there site, but it told me to use su, so im going with dont use it? seing that su is nolonger good
<flake> did it help at all, hiromitzarugi
<hiromitzarugi> hmm still no luck i changed them all to screen except my mouse of course but no luck
<skimonsta> soundray:should be much fun and educational...if I don't pull my hair out too much...killer machine very high end...hope to make it work like a champ...Ill let you know how it turns out..<be either bragging or weeping in my cupps>
<alteroo> albert: not sure then...
<Night_Chaos> Whatsup #ubuntu
<monaleilani> And for some reason, I can't get my livecd to work
<flake> it is still locking up?
<soundray> vegas003: su is fine, just not on ubuntu.
<hiromitzarugi> Flake not recently i upped the mouse sensitivity
<askand> What command too build dependencies for sourcecode?
<vegas003> i have fiesty
<hiromitzarugi> hopefully to up the refresh rate of the mouse
<flake> ok, what's not working now
<tomer> Anyone know why my desktop launchers create a text file instead of a shortcut?
<soundray> vegas003: what's the specific point where you have trouble understanding the community page on java?
<hiromitzarugi> but im not sure if that has helped i need to be able to draw to test it out fully
<Pelo> I just rebooted my comp and it is the first time I have seen the little hammer with a red ribbon in the splash screen ,  does anyone know what it means ? http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/530/capturerp2.png
<arcad3> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Pupen1> Hello.
<vegas003> soundray: when i try and use the su they tell me it asks for the password, i put it in and it tells me the authentication failed
<Pupen1> What do I need for Evolution to filter mail, spamassassin, spamc or some other package?
<flake> i have wacom graphire, the light comes on and i can use it as a mouse or drawing tool - once I installed the wacom-tools and did taht thing in gimp, I was able to draw using pressure sensitivity
<Pelo> Pupen1,  go in synaptic  do a search for evolution and spam and see what comes up
<monaleilani> I don't know what to do. I have valuable data on my laptop and I can't get it to boot after I upgraded EE to FF
<soundray> vegas003: I asked you not to use that site.
<hiromitzarugi> im using the inuos 3
* OVERD0SE away: VB =/~-=>13:24
<LjL> !away > OVERD0SE-Away    (OVERD0SE-Away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hiromitzarugi> Intous 3
<XLV> is there any command line script to set firewall? shorewall or something?
<soundray> vegas003: familiarize yourself with software installation on Ubuntu. Use this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<alumno> *****************
<Night_Chaos> I am running on the bootable CD right now, trying to install Fiesty onto this machine, I made a new partition and a swap partition, but can't seem to continue the install process
<Pelo> monaleilani,  boot the live cd and backup your data , then do a fresh install
<hydrozen> is the php mail() function supposed to work out of the box on ubuntu after installing php and the rest??? I doesn't give me any errors but I never get the email...
<monaleilani> I can't boot the livecd
<WaxyFresh> i cant figure out how to collect packets from networs other then my own with wireshark,anyideas?
<monaleilani> I keep getting IO errors
<alumno> *********************
<mysticalone> Could someone help me setup vncserver or help me work out the problems with remote desktop
<LjL> alumno: stop spamming
<vegas003> soundray: sorry, musta missed you telling me that, but i go to the community site and i dont know where to start
<hiromitzarugi> monaleilani: did you use Icoburnner?
<Pupen1> Pelo: I know it needs spamassasin, but not sure if the whole spamassasin or only some part. I don't want to run yet another daemon.
<monaleilani> I have no idea what that is
<Night_Chaos> I'm looking at the FAQ and can't see any suggestions about the install process itself
<Pelo> monaleilani,  can you boot the alternate cd ? are you compentent enough with the command line to copy stuff over ?
<soundray> vegas003: I'll answer in pm
<hiromitzarugi> monaleilani: You have to go on the internet and burn the CD into the Ico Format with a program called Ico Burner or something like that
<Pelo> Pupen1,  that was my best suggestion , try searcing in the forum
<alumno> sorry it my first time and Im exited
<monaleilani> This sucks. I should have never tried to upgrade..
<monaleilani> It's like it doesn't see my hard drives at all
<hiromitzarugi> monaleilani:  Im not sure what OS your running right now.
<Pupen1> Pelo: ok, thank you. Does anybody else know if Evolution needs the whole SpamAssasin package or only some part?
<monaleilani> I upgraded to FF from EE
<Lilacor> monaleilani: What's your beef?
<Pelo> monaleilani, are you getting any error msg when you boot ?
<monaleilani> I upgraded and now it won't boot
<monaleilani> None. It just drops straight to Busybox
<Lilacor> monaleilani: what errors are you encountering?
<Pelo> busybox ?
<Night_Chaos> Who wants to PM me :D
<monaleilani> some sort of ram drive command line client
<Lilacor> monaleilani: what does dmesg say regarding your error?
<WaxyFresh> whats a good gui program to collect packets from a specific ip addy?
<Lilacor> WaxyFresh: probably netcat
<monaleilani> Busybox says it can't find that command
<Pelo> Night_Chaos, try the one of the guided methods for making partiions in the installer
<Lilacor> WaxyFresh: I mean wireshark
<evilxhwnd> hello, i having a really annoying issue. Audio works on VLC and XMMS using either ALSA or OSS output. However, no audio in Amarok using either OSS or ALSA ( sometimes i get audio, but it is the first 2 seconds of a song repeating itself over and over), and also no Audio from Flash. Anyone have any ideas? I am running Xubuntu 6.10 with Kernel 2.6.21.1.
<monaleilani> It's some sort of ramdrive command line client
<monaleilani> but with alot of limited functionality...
<mysticalone> Could someone help me setup vncserver or help me work out the problems with remote desktop. I had setup remote desktop and was able to get on remotely but not anymore
<Lilacor> monaleilani: what happens when you boot from your ubuntu DVD?
<Night_Chaos> Pelo: Where is this guided method
<monaleilani> It begins to start up, then I get IO errors
<Lilacor> mysticalone: what errors are you encountering?
<soundray> vegas003: got my private messages?
<monaleilani> hold on, will reboot
<hiromitzarugi> flake: the erasor recognition its the only thing thats not fixed
<Pelo> Night_Chaos,  when you run the installer from the live cd  when you get to the part about selecting the partitions to install to , you get several options,  one of those
<vegas003> soundray: no
<monaleilani> (I'm on my PC, the laptop is the one having problems)
<WaxyFresh> Lilacor: im useing wire shark but it only seems to collect packets that go in/out of my computer
<andreas_> monaleilani: maybe try "irqpoll" as boot option, helped me with my sata drives
<Lilacor> WaxyFresh: are you using any filters?
<soundray> vegas003: you pm'ed me, I responded to that.
<raf256> hello, how to install libboost* in aptitude?
<monaleilani> I tried that, actually.. there was something about it on ubuntu forums
<monaleilani> it didn't seem to make a difference
<Night_Chaos> Pelo: I am at the point you are describing, but the only options I see are New, Edit, and Undo partitions
<mysticalone> Lilacor: My vncviewer refuses to connect, I had a friend try to fix it but we would only get a background image but no gnome
<Night_Chaos> Nothing more
<vegas003> soundray: i closed that after you told me i shouldnt pm people lol
<Lilacor> raf256: 'apt-get install libboost*'
<Pelo> monaleilani, I'm guessing that none of your partition is set to boot,  so try to bootup the alternate cd and an use parted to set the boot partition
<hiromitzarugi> flake:  nvm its recongnizing it now but its farked up big time,,,, Their backwards
<raf256> Lilacor: and using aptitude?
<Lilacor> raf256: not sure
<Pelo> Night_Chaos,  one step back
<monaleilani> okay.. if I can get the cd to work ;_;
<Night_Chaos> Okay, trying that
<Night_Chaos> Thank you Pelo!
<soundray> vegas003: no, I would have been notified if you had. You just have to switch back to it.
<Lilacor> mysticalone: what about your logfile? doesn't it tell you what errors you're having?
<Pelo> monaleilani,   the alternate isntall cd  it's another one, it is text based
<mysticalone> Lilacor: Right now vncviewer tells me my connection is refused
<monaleilani> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3048
<affeman> how do i get my microphone to work with soundblaster audigy .. have setuped all the correct setting in the volume panel
<monaleilani> The exact problem I'm having
<Lilacor> mysticalone: what does your friend's vncserver log file say?
<askand> What command too build dependencies for sourcecode?
<vegas003> soundray: i right clicked it and went to close
<Night_Chaos> Pelo: Guided formats and uses the entire disk? I want to keep my other operating system intact
<monaleilani> I took off all my usb items
<mysticalone> Lilacor: I don't know how to check it, I can only connect thru SSH
<WaxyFresh> Lilacor: i dont really know what to put in the filter section,do i put in the ip of my other server?
<hiromitzarugi> is their anyway to adjust Ubuntu's gamma or contrast naturally/
<Pelo> Night_Chaos,  guided
<Night_Chaos> ooookay
<evilxhwnd> hello, i having a really annoying issue. Audio works on VLC and XMMS using either ALSA or OSS output. However, no audio in Amarok using either OSS or ALSA ( sometimes i get audio, but it is the first 2 seconds of a song repeating itself over and over), and also no Audio from Flash. Anyone have any ideas? I am running Xubuntu 6.10 with Kernel 2.6.21.1.
<chandi> how do i check for md5
<Pelo> Night_Chaos,  I don't remember all the details of those options,  you know what you want and what you donT' want , so read carefully and if it looks like it's gonna fuckup your other stuff,  don'T proceed
<chandi> im using windows right now and im kinda lost
<affeman> None else have microphone issues ?
<chandi> i downloaded the image but not sure what files to check
<Pupen1> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<monaleilani> ubuntu live cd starts to load then cd drive makes weird twangy sounds and "Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 76601
<Pelo> !sound  | evilxhwnd
<ubotu> evilxhwnd: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Night_Chaos> Pelo: The other OS on this machine is not important at all, I just don't want to delete partitions when I install on other machines in the office
<WaxyFresh> Lilacor: nm i got it thanks
<Pelo> !alternate  | monaleilani
<ubotu> monaleilani: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Lilacor> mysticalone: check /var/log/messages
<monaleilani> okay
<Night_Chaos> And this guided method seems to erase the entire disk
<Lilacor> mysticalone: check anything related with vnc.. do a 'man -k vnc'
<hiromitzarugi> its fixed!!! yey ^^
<Night_Chaos> ._.
<Molluck`> Okay. I am going to attempt to try this again today.  I disabled the encryption on my wireless network, and connected wirelessly via ubuntu on my laptop. it worked. when I enable WPA encryption for the network, I type the password into the Network manager and try to connect. no page loads, FAIL. fail fail fail fail fail.  Does anybody know how to help?
<Pelo> Night_Chaos, I think I might have found the "error" for your previous attemps  set boot your selected partitons / and /swap to format ,  that should allow you trhough
<hiromitzarugi> Just didnt want to work for me -.0
<mysticalone> Lilacor: I have a list of vnc, xvnc and realvnc commands
<Lilacor> mysticalone: read man pages
<Ca1> HELP! I'm aBOUT TO reinstall and use 7.04 server.  I wasnt the one who installed the Desktop edition.  Do I need any information about my hardware before reinstalling?? Besides typing "mount" ....do I need the info on my cdrom drives????
<Lilacor> mysticalone: find out where the log files for vncserver are
<Lilacor> mysticalone: or perhaps even for vnc client
<Night_Chaos> Pelo: I definitely had done that, they were labeled ext2 and swap, with the ext2 set to mount at /
<Simionescu> i use ubuntu LTs
<rainbowsnake> #ubuntu-at /join
<Simionescu> should i upgrade to 6.10 ?
<hiromitzarugi> I have a new queustion is their anyway you can change the way Ubuntu displays, The gamma on UUbuntu is really bright for some reason the gamma i belive is to high...
<mysticalone> Lilacor: how would I read a log in SSH?
<Lilacor> mysticalone: in other words.. ANYTHING that will help you find more troubleshooting info besides "dis shit don't connect so good"
<Pelo> Night_Chaos,   you want ext3
<Night_Chaos> Oh
<Night_Chaos> Going back!
<Lilacor> mysticalone: use less...or more.... or something
<Lilacor> mysticalone: any paging program
<Pelo> night but that should not have mattered
<rainbowsnake> JOIN #ubuntu-at
<Lacrymology> what is the default terminal that comes with the gnome ubuntu?
* Pelo thinks he fixed his mp3 player 
<Night_Chaos> Let me get back to my partiton select screen
<rainbowsnake> JOIN ubuntu-at
<Night_Chaos> :D
<Lilacor> Lacrymology: oddly enough.. 'terminal'
<Lacrymology> Lilacor, =)
<Pelo> anyone know the hammer icon in the splash screen ?  http://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturerp2.png
<Ca1> HELP! I'm aBOUT TO reinstall and use 7.04 server.  I wasnt the one who installed the Desktop edition.  Do I need any information about my hardware before reinstalling?? Besides typing "mount" ....do I need the info on my cdrom drives????
<soundray> hiromitzarugi: if you use the proprietary nvidia driver, you can adjust gamma using nvidia-settings.
<Lacrymology> Lilacor, terminal command not found
<Night_Chaos> Pelo: Okay, I am deleting the ntfs partition that is the Dell Recovery crap
<Sonic2007> hi
<Lilacor> Lacrymology: you probably have to install it
<Sonic2007> how can i install .bin-packages?
<Pelo> Ca1,  as far as i know your hardware should all get detected , unless you have some very new snappy snazzy weird hardware
<Night_Chaos> Do I want the / partition to be Primary or Logical?
<Lilacor> it SHOULD be underneath accessories though
<Pelo> Night_Chaos,  primary,
<Lilacor> Night_Chaos: that depends
<hiromitzarugi> How do i acess my Gamma settings of my nvidia card through ubuntu? Its a restricted driver, soundray.
<Ca1> Pelo: I doubt it. I bought this computer with ubuntu on it
<Night_Chaos> :O
<Night_Chaos> Depends on what
<Lilacor> Night_Chaos: if your / is just one big fat drive
<Lilacor> Night_Chaos: make it primary
<Pelo> Night_Chaos,  all primary execpt for  the swap which is nested insided and extended partition of the same size
<Ca1> Pelo: I guess I'll try it out then. Thanks
<Lacrymology> Lilacor, not the problem. I removed it from the gnome menu and I can't find it. I'm using aterm now, but that one was easier, and I'm not feeling like diving into aterm's man page to figure out all of the pretty-making options I want
<Lilacor> Night_Chaos: if you're going to cut a big fat drive into a gazillion other parts...
<soundray> Ca1: your question indicates little experience -- I would suggest using a Desktop installation if that is correct. You can add on all the server functions once it's set up.
<Night_Chaos> Okay, got it
<Night_Chaos> Thanks
<soundray> hiromitzarugi: I just told you. nvidia-settings
<Pelo> Ca1, did you buy it new ?  or is this a windows machine originaly ?
<Night_Chaos> Okay, I have a ext2 / and a swap partition
<albert> what's the command to unmount a drive? (unmount doesn't work :( )
<biouser> anyone got any ideas for cracking through the Chinese firewall?
<Pici> albert: The command is umount
<biouser> no wikipedia, no google video
<Simionescu> i have ubuntu LTS for the support ... should i install 6.10 ? is it any better ?
<albert> Pici, ooooh well
<biouser> no search "freedom"
<albert> thx
<biouser> proxy servers
<Pelo> Night_Chaos,  you might want to consider also making a seperate partiton for your /home folder it will allow you to reinstall without trashing yoru data or settings
<biouser> ?
<Night_Chaos> Pelo: This install isn't important, I am just trying to get it to work, but a great idea for later
<Night_Chaos> So I have ext2/ and swap
<Night_Chaos> How do I....continue
<soundray> Pelo: why do you recommend installing on primary partitions? It puts people in a dead end situation if they create one too many.
<Night_Chaos> I don't see anywhere to move on with the install
<Night_Chaos> :(
<raf256> is there some channel like this one, but with more experienced users?
<Pelo> Night_Chaos,  there should be a ok button or something , bottom right usualy , apply maybe
<biouser> China's firewall?
<mgran> Trying to do hardware raid-1 with 6.06.1, Setup detects the individual disks not the raid, any sugg?
<Night_Chaos> Well I'm not that stupid
<biouser> I can not access wikipedia
<flake> raf256 - what kind of info are you looking for
<biouser> I need to bounce off prxy server
<biouser> *proxt
<raf256> flake: like, how to instal libboost* using aptitude not using apt-get
<Pelo> Night_Chaos, if you are in the light version of gparted that is part of the parttion process, try apply in the tool bar or in the edit menu
<biouser> *proxy
<biouser> Does anyone have any idea how to get around?
<Pelo> biouser,  look inthe forum
<biouser> Chinese firewall?
<flake> i would think someone here could answer that - you try #kubuntu ?
<biouser> Pelo, the forum?
<hiromitzarugi> soundray: kk im trying to enable the settings now
<biouser> link?
<Pelo> biouser, www.ubuntuforums.com
<biouser> Pelo, Iknow
<Night_Chaos> Pelo: No such luck, no buttons that I can see, perhaps they are there and my resolution is cutting them off
<Night_Chaos> Dis is dumb
<Pelo> raf256, try ##linux
<raf256> Pelo: they didnt knew
<Pelo> raf256,  or try specialised channels for the progs you need help with
<soundray> raf256: sudo aptitude install libboost-dev
<raf256> soundray: hmm oh.. but in genera, how to   aptitude install foo* ? aptitude's wildchars are strange
<Pelo> Night_Chaos, everything should be visible in 800x600
<True_Friend> i want to ask a question when i connect to gmail through thunderbird 2 it starts downloading messages (all marked as read) how can i stop it to do this thing?
<Night_Chaos> Which is what I'm at
<soundray> raf256: why would you want that?
<hiromitzarugi> weird its not doing anything ...
<Night_Chaos> Pelo: I've done this before, It's never this difficult
<raf256> soundray: to install all packages with simmilar name
<albert> why is the copy-process to my mp3-player so fast with ubuntu?
<Pelo> Night_Chaos,  what do you see  ? a gparted window or a series of dropdown list ?
<soundray> raf256: that's not good practice.
<albert> weird o_0
<raf256> soundray: well but I want it, really
<Pelo> albert,  becaue you need to eject to finalize
<soundray> raf256: if you install libboost-dev, it will pull in any dependencies it might have.
<albert> Pelo, even though it's almost 10 times faster compared to windows
<haru> does anyone know how to enable sound for quake 3 on linux?
<Pelo> albert,  congrats
<askand> What does this mean?
<askand> Assembler messages:
<askand> Fatal error: can't create i686/soundtest.o: No such file or directory
<askand> make[1] : *** [i686/soundtest.o]  Fel 1
<askand> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/askar/cinelerra-2.1'
<askand> make: *** [all]  Fel 2
<Night_Chaos> Pelo: I do not know what  agparted window typically looks like, but there ar eno lists here
<Pici> !paste | askand
<Pelo> albert,  maybe your windows only does it in usb1 which is slower
<raf256> soundray: well ok tahnks :) still Im interested how to
<ubotu> askand: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Night_Chaos> You work so hard for all the lost souls here :X
<andre_pl> What is the simplest way to limit my upload rate at the kernel level?
<Pelo> Night_Chaos, I think I might have figured out part of the problem ,   step back to the desktop ,  in the menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor,    set your partitons there before proceeding to the install ,  that migth help a bit
<LuisGMarine> Anyone in here install doom 3 on Ubuntu AMD64?
<Night_Chaos> Will do
<askand> What does this mean:
<raf256> andre_pl: tehre are some tools to shape traffic..
<askand> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21006/
<Night_Chaos> Rebooting, for a clean attempt
<soundray> raf256: apt-cache search libboost | grep ^libboost | cut -d " " -f 1 | xargs sudo aptitude install
<Night_Chaos> I may be back
<Night_Chaos> if not
<haru> does anyone know how to enable sound for quake 3 on linux?
<Night_Chaos> Thank you for your help
<Pelo> Night_Chaos,  it's a compultions I can'T see my fellow man in distress and just stand by
<andre_pl> raf256, they all seem very complicated and requiring custom, large iptables scripts. i
<raf256> soundray: aptitude do support wildchars, but in some strange format, I wonder hot to write in it "foo*"
<jason_> i got my 7.04 cd's today
<jason_> is it best to do a clean install of it
* Pelo goes away to do some stuff 
<chris__> Is it better to use the default restricted Nvidia drivers that come with Ubuntu, or the ones from the Nvidia site?
<jason_> format hard drive and then reinstall it
<chris__> Jason - yes
<alteroo> jason_: clean installs do seem to have less problems.. as long as you have backups.. then go right ahead...
<jason_> ok
<dr_willis> LuisGMarine,  there may not be a 64bit port of it.. thats why i inormally use the 32bit disrtos.
<Lacrymology> chris__, nvidia is always better
<chris__> Got it, thanks.
<alteroo> jason_: I have had favourable experience with upgrading though :-)
<chris__> Are there any audio managers that will allow more than one application at once to use my soundcard?
<jason_> i have 7.04 runing right now
<Lacrymology> chris__, faster anyways. They usually work ok, too.
<soundray> raf256: it uses the normal glob expressions. You may have to escape the asterisk: sudo aptitude install libboost\*
<benanderson> hey there, I have an ACPI problem with Ubuntu 7.04, i've asked in the forums but it;s a little slow on the replies and the only reply doesn't solve the problem... this computer used to shut down and power off with other linux distros and with windows but with ubuntu it shuts down then hangs on a screen with the ubuntu logo and an empty status bar, I can hear the HDD spin down buts thats about it until I press and hold the button. I added "pci=noacp
<benanderson> i" and "acpi=off" to /boot/grub/menu.lst and it that still doesn't work... any suggestions?
<jason_> i upgard it from 6.06 then 6.10 then 7.04
<moox> Hi there. Where is the font 'Nice' in feisty ? I had it with edgy
<hiromitzarugi> soundray: No luck finding it...
<pyrops> i know this might be a lil bit of a "controversial" question, but what program can i use to download stuff?! (like emule?)
<chris__> Bit Torrent, Amule, Direct Connect
<soundray> hiromitzarugi: you are using nvidia-glx drivers, right?
<chris__> But only download unlicensed clipart!
<pyrops> ;) cheers
<hiromitzarugi> soundray: i dont think so im using Nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<soundray> hiromitzarugi: it should be a matter of entering 'nvidia-settings', either in terminal or after Alt-F2
<Molluck`> this tutorial I'm trying to do tells me to edit the wpa_supplicant.conf. How do i do that?
<Active666> can anyonr help me w/ the grub error 17?
<hiromitzarugi> soundray: thx!!!
<joe-SWAU> Is there  a good how to for Wifi-Radar Out there somewhere?
<OuZo> is it safe to upgrade to festy64 yet?
<Active666> can anyone help me w/ the grub error 17?
<soundray> OuZo: as safe as any upgrade.
<^aristotle> quick question: is there any way to get the ubuntu server installer to set up WPA? it only seems to offer WEP
<OuZo> soundray: i tried a few weeks ago & there were HAL errors, & my ATI X700 was giving problems... i plan to use a alt-CD to do the upgrade so i assume i will have the same problems, have those been fixed?
<Active666> when rebooting after install i get the error and cant seem to find a fix... i seeother people with the issue but never a fix
<OuZo> Active666: are you using festy?
<Active666> OuZo: yes
<ThinkpadT60> Hi. my "sudo" function has suddenly dissapeard..
<OuZo> Active666: did you install to a SATA hard drive?
<soundray> OuZo: nothing major has changed in the last few weeks. Consider a parallel fresh install for testing.
<Active666> no ide
<jrib> ThinkpadT60: what happens when you try to run the command 'sudo echo hi'?
<ThinkpadT60> there is no /usr/bin/sudo
<jrib> ThinkpadT60: umm, any ideas how that happened?
<OuZo> Active666: how many partitions are on the hard drive?
<ThinkpadT60> jrib: i tried to install a tp-fancontrol script, and did a chmod +x script&&./script
<ThinkpadT60> is there possible to install sudo from the live cd again?
<Lacrymology> any nice graphical sFTP client?
<crdlb> Lacrymology: nautilus?
<Active666> OuZo: 3 ntfs(vista)/swap/ext3
<NET||abuse> anyone know of a good alternative to visio? Dia is a little simplistic, pretty good, but ... not enough
<jrib> ThinkpadT60: run 'apt-cache policy sudo' and let me know what it says (use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org )
<OuZo> Active666: when the installer asked where to install grub did you leave it as the default?
<Lacrymology> crdlb, oh, didnt know it did it
<Lacrymology> nice
<Active666> it didnt ask actually that i saw
<soundray> ThinkpadT60: have a good look at that script. It might be malicious. Then again, it might not have had anything to do with your problem.
<ThinkpadT60> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21010/
<ThinkpadT60> soundray: i got the script from thinkwiki.org ...
<soundray> ThinkpadT60: can you pastebin that, too?
<ThinkpadT60> yes, its here http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ACPI_fan_control_script
<ThinkpadT60> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Talk:Code/tp-fancontrol
<ThinkpadT60> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Talk:Code/tp-fancontrol.init
<ThinkpadT60> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Talk:Code/tp-fancontrol.conf
<jrib> ThinkpadT60: what does this command say:  'ls /usr/bin/sudo'
<Active666> OuZo: ah you mean the advance button at the end
<ThinkpadT60> ls: /usr/bin/sudo: No such file or directory
<Active666> OuZo: in that case no
<jrib> ThinkpadT60: ok, well reboot into recovery mode and reinstall the "sudo" package
<jrib> ThinkpadT60: I have no idea why though...
<Nostferka> Is ubuntu server edition just command line?
<ThinkpadT60> oki. thanks
<jrib> Nostferka: if you want it to be
<OuZo> no, it asks if it can install grub to the first partition on the 1st hard drive or something like that
<mysticalone> I'm able to connect to my computer using vncviewer but I don't get gdm, I get this ugly green title bar white box with a grey background. Should I stop using computers?
<Nostferka> how do i get to desktop?
<ThinkpadT60> jrib: what is the command for installing sudo again?
<jrib> Nostferka: if you want a gui, you need to install one
<jrib> ThinkpadT60: aptitude reinstall sudo
<Nostferka> homehow
<Nostferka> how*?
<Active666> OuZo: hmm i dont recall seeing that option, is this becuase i did the partitioning manual as opposed to guided?
<mysticalone> I
<jrib> Nostferka: depends on what desktop you want?  On a server, you probably want something light like fluxbox for example.  You would install that with 'aptitude install fluxbox'
<OuZo> Active666: no, that should not have affected it... i always do a manual partition...
<Nostferka> is that already on disc or do i download and memory stick it?
<mysticalone> I've reinstalled gdm, ubuntu-desktop, my log files uh ... hmm I'm not sure what I'm looking for in them. Maybe I should reinstall
<Active666> weird i'll try again and see if i just mised it
<jrib> Nostferka: do you have net access?
<Molluck`> is there anybody here that can help me PLEASE?
<jrib> Nostferka: (on the server)
<asiyan> hi guys
<Molluck`> I have asked my question 3 times with no response.
<Nostferka> indeed
<Nostferka> lol
<jrib> !please > Molluck` (see the private message from ubotu)
<Molluck`> !please > jrib
<jrib> Nostferka: aptitude will fetch it from online repositories.  As long as you have enabled the universe repositories, that command is all you need to do
<soundray> !botabuse > Molluck`
<asiyan> can anyone tell me is ati radeon xpress 200m supported
<PriceChild> Molluck`, please don't abuse the bot...
<Nostferka> whicone ?
<Nostferka> sudo install?
<jwadden> Anyone know of a command that will insert C-style comments around any line in a text file that contains a given string?
<retaliator_> when I run Rtcw ET on ubuntu, it runs very slow, compared to my windows partition
<Molluck`> this tutorial is telling me to edit a configuration file, but i am not logged in to edit this file. can somebody tell me how to log in so I can edit this config file?
<retaliator_> I have a 6600GT 256mb, 3.2ghz, 2048 ram
<retaliator_> is there anything to do about it?
<jrib> Nostferka: aptitude install fluxbox
<FRuMMaGe> use sudo
<PriceChild> retaliator_, have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<Nostferka> thanks
<PriceChild> retaliator_, if on feisty, system > admin > restricted manager
<Boxed> maybe a bit stupid question? is it possible to run i386 application on x86_64 ?
<soundray> Molluck`: 'sudo nano' to edit system files in terminal. 'gksudo gedit' to edit them in graphical mode.
<Molluck`> I need to know how to edit this file. using "sudo" tells me how to do nothing. absolutely nothing.
<Nostferka> jrib i need to be admin or root or summit?
<alteroo> Boxed: i think so..
<Nostferka> i get access denied error
<jrib> Nostferka: yeah, you need to be root, or use sudo
<retaliator_> yes PriceChild
<FRuMMaGe> i the terminal
<retaliator_> i have
<CheshireViking> asiyan, I've recently installed ubuntu on a toshiba laptop with ati radeon xpress 200m graphics, I had problems using the live cd (not sure  whether that was graphics related though - could have been to do with a bios bug), I used the alternate install cd & it installed and runs without problem
<soundray> Boxed: yes. But you have to install 32bit libraries.
<Nostferka> and how would i use sudo?
<PriceChild> retaliator_, glxinfo | grep Direct
<Active666> OuZo: where should it ask?
<soundray> Boxed: it also requires running 'linux32 app' in some cases.
<FRuMMaGe> use it before the command in the terminal
<Boxed> how can i install does libraries ?
<Nostferka> yeah got it
<FRuMMaGe> "sudo gedit config"
<Nostferka> cheers guys
<soundray> Molluck`: got it?
<FRuMMaGe> or something like that
* Nostferka Is a complete NooB
<retaliator_> what does that command do PriceChild?
<askand> Anyone has been able to compile cinelerra?
<PriceChild> retaliator_, glxinfo tells me about your graphics, the grep then only looks at the bit I want to know about (hopefully)
<retaliator_> the command didnt return any info
<latinoguy> i installed beryl and is working fine but what can i do with it??
<soundray> askand: any reason why you want to compile it, rather than install from the developer's .deb archives?
<Molluck`> soundray, yep
<jrib> Nostferka: I'm not sure if that pulls in X, but we'll find out :)
<alteroo> retaliator_: try glxinfo | grep "direct"
<alteroo> PriceChild: ^
<OuZo> Active666: i normally let it install were it wants to... but i normally get error22... that's because i have multiple hard drives... thought that your problem would be similar. i cant remember what error 17 is. sorry
<Nostferka> ok so its installed
<askand> soundray: there is no deb archive anymore? :S
<Active666> OuZo: I'm on Step 7 and there was never tha question
<Nostferka> and back on command line
<retaliator_> "direct rendering: Yes"
<kishan> Hi how can i enable the desktop eects in kubuntu feisty
<asiyan> is anybody using ati radeon xpress 200m here
<PriceChild> alteroo, whoops :)
<PriceChild> retaliator_, hmm not sure the
<PriceChild> n
<CheshireViking> asiyan, I've recently installed ubuntu on a toshiba laptop with ati radeon xpress 200m graphics, I had problems using the live cd (not sure  whether that was graphics related though - could have been to do with a bios bug), I used the alternate install cd & it installed and runs without problem
<zuymanto> heyyy i m a noob
<Active666> OuZo: OK thanks anyway
<Boxed> anyone ?
<zuymanto> and i m new
<Nostferka> noobs rule!
<Boxed> where can i find the 32bit libraries ?
<kevin> anyone here good with php scripts?
<zuymanto> please i want to install a windows version from a iso file
<linxeh> kevin: #php ?
<soundray> askand: oh, is that a new development?
<kevin> i have a php script that works on one server but not another
<kishan> i have both ubuntu and kubuntu installed but i have desktop efects only in ubuntu but i am unable to use them in kubuntu can any one tell me how to enable in kubuntu also
<zuymanto> yes i m a php programmer
<zuymanto> why?
<linxeh> !offtopic | kevin
<ubotu> kevin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Molluck`> soundray, I'm getting this also lib unable to open slave message.
<asiyan> I am trying to get some information about ati radeon 200m please
<soundray> askand: how is it failing?
<Nostferka> jrib...i have instllaed the thing
<soundray> Molluck`: doesn't ring a bell, sorry
<Nostferka> and there is nothign goin on now
<CheshireViking> asiyan, I've replied to you twice about ati radeon 200m
<FRuMMaGe> i have a huge problem
<asiyan> sorry I missed that
<askand> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21006/
<jrib> Nostferka: alright, what does this return:  'ls /usr/bin/startx'
<asiyan> let read back thanks
<Nostferka> no such file
<Boxed> where can i get 32bit libraries ? apt-get ?
<kevin> zuymanto, I have a contact sheet that works on one server i use for testing, but it doesnt work when i load it up to the main server. it claims that all the fields arent filled out
<Nostferka> im installing start x noww
<FRuMMaGe> I installed Cinelerra yesterday, now whenever I start Ubuntu, it loads but instead of going onto the nvidia or login screen, it just displays some fugly white lines.  I can get into the terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1.  What can I do to fix it?
<Nostferka> so startx is installed
<cbs> how can I use my lightscribe dvd-rw with ubuntu?
<MenZa> Is anyone here running apache2, php5 and mysql-server on a Feisty installation, installed from the repositories?
<zabin> hey
<zabin> I only have one option for screen resolution how do i fix that?
<asiyan> CheshireViking:is 3D working
<MenZa> !resolution | zabin
<ubotu> zabin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soundray> askand: is the directory there? (i686)
<jrib> Nostferka: ah ok, so fluxbox doesn't pull in xorg.  Install the "xorg" package to get X
<FRuMMaGe> I installed Cinelerra yesterday, now whenever I start Ubuntu, it loads but instead of going onto the nvidia or login screen, it just displays some fugly white lines.  I can get into the terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1.  What can I do to fix it?
<Nostferka> kk
<CheshireViking> asiyan, yes, it works fine, using the fglrx driver
<askand> askand: no..the make is supposed to create it I think but fails somehow
<zuymanto> i m french i speak a little english sorry and i don't understand your real problem
<zabin> I only have one option for screen resolution how do i fix that? im stuck with 800 x 600
<jmanous> connect#dreams.public
<Nostferka> yeah so how do i install xorg?
<MenZa> !resolution > zabin
<FRuMMaGe> install nvidia drivers
<zuymanto> fr channel exist?
<MenZa> zabin: ubotu should have sent you a pm
<FRuMMaGe> I installed Cinelerra yesterday, now whenever I start Ubuntu, it loads but instead of going onto the nvidia or login screen, it just displays some fugly white lines.  I can get into the terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1.  What can I do to fix it?
<asiyan> thanks
<MenZa> Nostferka: sudo apt-get install xorg
<zabin> MenZa: i see ive dont that but that doesnt fix my problem
<ubunoob> hello all, im new to ubuntu and i realy like it, but i realy want to change the way it looks, can anyone in here tell me were i can find some skins???
<zuymanto> please avery body fr channel exist?
<jrib> !theme > ubunoob (see the private message from ubotu)
<MenZa> !fr | zuymanto
<ubotu> zuymanto: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zabin> I think it could be an nvidia problem
<MenZa> zabin: hmm, you have?
<ubunoob> thanks
<CheshireViking> asiyan, the alternate install cd installed, i rebooted, the restricted driver warning came up, i gave it permision to run, rebooted again & it works without problem as far as i'm aware
<zuymanto> ok thanks
<soundray> askand: you're not short of diskspace?
<zabin> yes
<FRuMMaGe> I installed Cinelerra yesterday, now whenever I start Ubuntu, it loads but instead of going onto the nvidia or login screen, it just displays some fugly white lines.  I can get into the terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1.  What can I do to fix it?
<MenZa> !repeat | FRuMMaGe
<FRuMMaGe> yeah
<ubotu> FRuMMaGe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<elvirolo2> hi all
<zabin> there are some warnings in my log file but im not sure how to fix them
<FRuMMaGe> yeah sorry ive tried the forums and wiki
<asiyan> I was thinking about a network install
<askand> soundray: nope
<FRuMMaGe> are there any commands I could do in the terminal to reinstall nvidia?
<asiyan> but may be I should download the iso
<zabin> frummang !nvidia
<FRuMMaGe> yeah
<zabin> yes there are
<FRuMMaGe> which?
<elvirolo2> i'm trying to access a firend's feisty box via vnc ... he's activated it in the menus but but i do vncview hisip:0 nothing happens
<FRuMMaGe> what command?
<CheshireViking> asiyan, try downloading the live cd first & try that, if it works, use that to install
<MenZa> !nvidida > FRuMMaGe
<elvirolo2> vncviewer*
<Nostferka> ty for your pateince
<FRuMMaGe> yes menza
<zabin> Frummage sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common sudo nvidia-xconfig
<FRuMMaGe> thanks ill try it
<soundray> askand: did you write "Assembler messages", or was that part of the error output?
<asiyan> I will install it to my laptop last time I did it was not the greatedt system I hope Feisty works :)
<kevin> anyone know where i can get help with php scripts
<jrib> kevin: ##php
<zk> how do i change GRUB with Windows boot?
<CheshireViking> asiyan, i've not had any problems with fiesty on a few machines, dell & toshiba laptops, a desktop, it works perfectly on all 4 machines i've tried it on, its all i use for my primary machine
<askand> soundray: output
<zabin> Does anyone know what a good    HorizSync      and VertRefresh number are?
<zabin> i know it depends on the monitor
<soundray> askand: have you got an assembler installed?
<CheshireViking> asiyan, if you get the live cd, try that, if the live cd works, you shouldn't have any problem installing & running, if something doesn't work with the live cd, come back here & say what didn't work, no doubt somebody will be able to explain what the problem is, there's plenty of people with experience in here
<askand> soundray: hrm.dont know.. but kno I found an old deb file! Is there a way to automaticly install all dependices?
<Nostferka> Ok so now i wanna install lamp...
<haLLogram> so...can anyone help me?
<asiyan> all you guys are great thanks so much I am downloading already
<alcon> Hello.
<jrib> Nostferka: you got into fluxbox?
<soundray> zk: sudo sh -c 'echo -e title Windows \n root (hd0,0) \n savedefault \n makeactive \n chainloader +1' >>/boot/grub/menu.lst
<koodel> hey guys its me again does anyone know a tutorial to build shell scripts with (mouse & key records / macro like)
<soundray> haLLogram: it's rude to ask a question, then change nicks.
<Nostferka> yeah
<Jonex> Isn't it possible to install Edgy Eft from the console?
<Nostferka> dotn worry hto
<Nostferka> im goin for noob edition of ubuntu
<Myrtti> Jonex: yes it is
<^aristotle> hi all. is there any way to get the ubuntu server installer to set up WPA? it only seems to offer WEP
<Jonex> I only find boot options for grphical interface, and that doesn't work.
<Myrtti> Jonex: try alternative install cd's
<soundray> askand: 'apt-get build-dep' -- but I don't know where it reads the dependencies from.
<Jonex> Myrtti: Oh?
<jrib> Nostferka: I thought there was some LAMP option during the server install?
<Nostferka> yeah lol
<MenZa> Jonex: Find an Edgy mirror, and look for the alternative disk
<joe-SWAU> Hey guys, I am still having some issues with getting this to work. I need to connect to a network using WPA2 - TKIP or AES, and USER/PASS/DOMAIN. I am not quite sure how to get it to work. I have been trying to fiddle with Wifi-Raday, but no luck yet. Any good tutorials out there?
<Nostferka> i chose dns...
<jrib> !lamp > Nostferka (see the private message from ubotu)
<Myrtti> Jonex: there basically is two kinds of install cd's, desktop and alternative
<Nostferka> ty
<joe-SWAU> er...Wifi-Radar.
<alcon> I have a question, I want to dowload the latest v. of ubuntu for a mac but dont find the d/link for it. can I use the x86 version?
<koodel> does anyone know a tutorial for building macro scripts ... ?
<MenZa> alcon: Which mac do you have? Intel or PPC?
<tech13> We recently changed our network gateway, and our ubuntu EE machine takes a long time to start getting webpages.  "dig yahoo.com" gets a fast reply.  "lynx yahoo.com" takes a long time during lookup.  The debian machines on the network aren't having problems.  their resolv.conf files match, as does the output of "route -n"
<alcon> its a ppc
<pyrops> can i install Office 2007? using wine?
<jrib> koodel: check out "xmacro", it's in universe
<MenZa> Then you can't
<guigouz> anyone running dapper could please paste /etc/fstab to me ?
<MenZa> pyrops: My guess is no
<Myrtti> MenZa: there is the community version, I think
<pyrops> is there anyway?
<alcon> so. is there a version for ppc?
<Jonex> What is the difference of desktop and server, what should I use if I might want to use it as both?
<Myrtti> !ppc | alcon
<ubotu> alcon: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<MenZa> Myrtti: Sure, but you can't install the x86 version for ppc ;)
<koodel> jrib: i cant get it working ... is there a xmacro tutorial somewhere?
<Myrtti> MenZa: true
<soundray> askand: maybe try installing yasm
<jrib> koodel: did you figure out how to record?
<profmagus> Jonex: Use Desktop, the server is headless and you can install the server stuff onto the desktop, it's easier that way round
<Garnol> hHi does anyone know how i can set up a second screen ??
<humbolto> I start a login session in Xnest. When I switch desktops the Xnest session is terminated. Why?
<koodel> jrib: no i just did xmacrorec and it shows me some options like -d delay (ms)
<soundray> cbs: http://techystuff.info/?p=23  (danger, uses alien)
<^aristotle> joe-SWAU: doesn't look like you or I are going to get an answer
<jrib> Jonex: If you want LAMP, it's probably easier to install the server, tell it you want LAMP, and then install the ubuntu-desktop package
<linxeh> jrib: that's exactly what I did
<soundray> !dualhead > Garnol, please read the private message from ubotu
<linxeh> worked great
<MenZa> Wouldn't that install a ton of unnecessary packages, jrib?
<CheshireViking> pyros
<cbs> WHat is the apt-get for Automatix?
<Garnol> thx ;-)
<fruitbag> Hey
<MenZa> !hi | fruitbag
<ubotu> fruitbag: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> MenZa: which ones?
<arcad3> whats the name of the package systemlog viewer?
<gnudles> sudo aptitude install cool_girlfriend
<jrib> !automatix > cbs (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jonex> I want LAPD ;) (linux, apache, postgre, Django)
<MenZa> jrib: No idea, but server-specific packages
<linxeh> MenZa: if you want both, it doesnt really make much difference does it
<alcon> thank you all for your help.
<MenZa> linxeh: true
<linxeh> MenZa: the server installs almost nothing
<joe-SWAU> aristotle: You have the same issues as I am?
<gnudles> it doesn't works
<linxeh> its a really basic install
<alcon> have a nice day
<fruitbag> ...would it be possible to download Ubuntu via Ethernet?
<MenZa> I've only ever half-finished a server install--I never did find scsi drivers
<YetiChick> cbs: Before you can apt-get it, you'll need to add the appropriate repo.
<Pici> !minimal | fruitbag
<ubotu> fruitbag: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cbs> oh ok, next question: how I install my dvd drive?
<koodel> *MEEP* i need someone who can help me with xmacro!
<humbolto> Does anybody have any idea what gdm-flexi-server is?
<arcad3> !syslog
<fruitbag> Ah...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fruitbag> Thank, Pichu0102.
<arcad3> !system log
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system log - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> !syslog
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<timposey> Since upgrading to Fiesty Fawn having problems with Open Office Writer.  When I create a PDF, it puts in blank pages every other page in some documents all information there but with blank pages inserted.  .  Now it seems to be just creating pdf's that are replacing text pages with blank pages.  Does anyone know in Openoffice if there is a way to reinstall the pdf document creation support?
<^aristotle> joe-SWAU: not exactly, but similar. I am asking whether there's a way to get WPA instead of just WEP in the installer
<hiromitzarugi> My mouse keeps suturing  is their anything i can do? it only is doing it on my tablet.
<jrib> koodel: xmacrorec :0
<CheshireViking> pyrops, according to winehq, office 2007 doesn't won't install on different versions of wine, so as MenZa said, doesn';t look like it
<koodel> jrib: it only shows this if i do xmacrorec:
<MenZa> What I'm thinking, is Office 2007 requires too many silly Microsoft DLLs
<thelsdj> does ubuntu enable remote x11 by default? even with 'xhost +' I can't seem to run a remote app on my ubuntu desktop?
<Lacrymology> does anyone know how to install twisted?
<^aristotle> joe-SWAU: anyway, there's just way too much traffic here anyway to get a good answer :)  so...
<pyrops> CheshireViking:  what a rip off :F
<koodel> edison@edison-desktop:~$ xmacrorec
<koodel> xmacrorec 0.3
<koodel> Usage: xmacrorec [options]  remote_display
<koodel> Options:
<koodel> ...........
<jrib> !paste > koodel (see the private message from ubotu)
<koodel> oh sry :S
<jrib> Lacrymology: sudo aptitude install python-twisted
<cbs> can someone help me install my dvd writer?
<CheshireViking> pyrops, rip off? how, just stick with openoffice
<jrib> Lacrymology: or maybe python-twisted-bin...
<hiromitzarugi> Anyone know what to do when you wacom mouse is stopping and refuses to move till you lift it all the way off and hope it works when you put it down...
<arcad3> i want to install a system log viewer.. whats the package name?
<jrib> koodel: you didn't type what I said
<koodel> ?
<koodel> xmacrorec ! :O
<jrib> koodel: no "!"
<CheshireViking> pyrops, you could ask in #winehq & see if anybody there has any sucess
<adam0509> Hi, where is the apt-get cache (where apt-get stocks files) ??
<koodel> lol? with a ':O' ?
<kok> sera
<Progon> Hello! Why has kxdocker window frames like a normal window? I use kubuntu and beryl. http://www.imagebubble.de/images?pic=esxuC3.gif&size=
<linxeh> adam0509:  /var/cache/dpkg or some such
<adam0509> thx
<jrib> koodel: xmacrorec :0   <-- just like that
<jrib> koodel: it's a 0, the number
<soundray> timposey: I don't think reinstalling that component will change anything. Try with a fresh set of user customizations.
<linxeh> adam0509: /var/cache/apt
<kok> qualche esporte puo aiutarmi con un bios
<adam0509> yeah found it thanks linxeh
<jrib> !it | kok
<ubotu> kok: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kok> *esperto
<hiromitzarugi> Anyone know how to fix a stuttering tablet?
<chief__> I'm using xfce and at the login i'm getting this warning... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21020/ any help??
<soundray> timposey: 'mv ~/.openoffice.org2 ~/openoffice.org2-backup'
<timposey> soundray:  not following you... user customizations?
<soundray> timposey: ^^
<koodel> jrib: i wanna record my mouse movements,, mouse key 1
<koodel> not space escape or something else :(
<linxeh> hiromitzarugi: what kind of tablet? is there anything in messagelog or the x logs? does it do it with gpm ? etc
<hiromitzarugi> linxeh: Its a intuous 3 6x11 and i dont know of any logs
<timposey> soundray:  run that in terminal and then ??? restart OO
<hiromitzarugi> linxeh:  still trying to learn the opperating system
<Nostferka> what do i do with a non responsive system?
<guigouz> nnoone uses dapper anymore ?
<soundray> timposey: no, exit OOo, then run the mv, then start OOo again.
<fruitbag> Hey
<Vuen> hey guys, what's the name of the program that will let me import windows files and bookmarks?
<haLLogram> the code "sudo sh -c 'echo -e title Windows \n root (hd0,0) \n savedefault \n makeactive \n chainloader +1' >>/boot/grub/menu.lst" isn't working...it says "bash: /boot/grub/menu.lst: Permission denied"
<koodel> need a tutorial or writing macro scripts
<fruitbag> Would it be possible to boot the small version of Ubuntu from a USB stick using `syslinux'?
<flake> Nostferka  -  ctrl + alt + backspace
<soundray> timposey: also try going through File-Export (rather than Export as PDF), as it lets you make other settings.
<Nostferka> ty
<soundray> !install > fruitbag, please read ubotu's private message
<koodel> need tutorial for writing macro scripts
<Pici> koodel: http://xautoclick.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<timposey> soundray:  worked great!  Thanks, I'm learning but slowly ;-)
<koodel> ehm .. okay
<fruitbag> What was the name of the small Ubuntu version again?
<b33r> Hello my USB flash shows on windows 1GB and on ubuntu it only shows 300k? anyone knows why?
<Flannel> fruitbag: you mean xubuntu?
<Jupp3> I wonder what would be the easiest way to move a working ubuntu installation to a new HD
<koodel> pici: i can install those packages ?!
<linxeh> Jupp3: DD
<Jupp3> That while increasing at least home partition size
<linxeh> derrr
<linxeh> Jupp3: dd or cp
<fruitbag> Flannel: I wanted to download Ubuntu via Ehternet.
<fruitbag> ...since my CD-ROM drive isn't functioning.
<Flannel> fruitbag: you want the minimal CD
<mattwalston> any idea why my network card is eth1 instead of eth0?  I replaced cards in these computers and now the new one is at eth1 and eth0 does not exist.  what controls this?
<linxeh> Jupp3: preferably while booting from a CD
<Flannel> fruitbag: oh.  Well, minimal CD still needs a CD.  for some others, see...
<Flannel> !install | fruitbag
<ubotu> fruitbag: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Jupp3> Guess I need to do something about grub aswell
<fruitbag> Man...
<soundray> timposey: hey, this one was hard to guess... OOo sometimes has trouble importing the user settings from previous versions. This causes the weirdest problems.
<b33r> Hello my USB flash shows on windows 1GB and on ubuntu it only shows 300k? anyone knows why?
<Jupp3> As I'm currently running linux on hardware, that requires a separate bootloader
<motivator> hola\
<motivator> como estas
<Pici> koodel: Unless you find some other way of doing it, thats the only thing I can find to automatically click the mouse
<Flannel> fruitbag: that page has instructions on installing for various methods, thumbdrives, etc.
<Pici> !es | motivator
<ubotu> motivator: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<motivator> wow man spanish overload
<vasser> hello
<OuZo> i know my brothers windows lan IP - 10.0.0.5, how can i send him a popup message? thanks
<timposey> b33r:  The only reason that I can think of is that ubuntu is seeing info that has been deleted on windows but showing as active data in ubuntu.
<soundray> b33r: it's one of those new devices with a weird partitioning scheme. They are hard to use under Linux. Get an exchange if you still can.
<variant> OuZo: write
<motivator> so hows life for everu one
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<b33r> so there's no way to fix it? =/
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vasser> i was looking around but couldn't see if ubuntu supports installation using Reiser4 filesystem
<koodel> Pici: if that works - i'll love u ;o
<motivator> wow is there anything going on sides computers here
<fruitbag> What can I do here, man?
<soundray> b33r: there is, but I've heard of one manufacturer who refused warranty after the user changed the partitioning.
<fruitbag> This is ridiculous.
<variant> vasser: reiser4 is still experimental..
<davidcsi> hello all, i just installed ubuntu 6.06 over a previous debian i had on drive 2 (Partition 2 and 3, 1 is ntfs), windows xp on drive 1. when the pc goes to load grub i get: "ERROR LOADING OPERATING SYSTEM" and hangs. If i put ubuntu's liveCD and hit START FROM FIRST HARD DISK i get grub's menu and verything works... any ideas?
<Flannel> vasser: no, not yet
<fruitbag> Will someone here eat my brain?
<motivator> dude iv just finished my 2 credits for computers lets have fun
<Flannel> fruitbag: Read that page.  It gives you numerous options, based on what you may or may not have at your disposal
<PriceChild> motivator, this is a support channel. Please don't spam it :)
<vasser> which filesystems does it support on installation drive ?
<Pici> !offtopic | mattwalston
<ubotu> mattwalston: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fruitbag> Is this so hard? All I want to do is install Ubuntu through USB...
<b33r> soundray, how do u mean change the partition?
<Pici> arg
<soundray> fruitbag: why don't you read that page that ubotu sent you. It explains all about netinstall, USB installs etc.
<fruitbag> ok
<variant> fruitbag: see the links in the !install factoid. it tells you how to do it
<linxeh> davidcsi: reinstall grub onto the mbr probably
<b33r> soundray, and can it damage the flash?
<stefg> davidcsi: somehow grub apparently assumes wrong partitions. see the grub howto to straighten that by !grub
<OuZo> variant: thanks, i assume he needs to have a cmd open? or will it popup?
<ZeZu> !install > zezu
<soundray> b33r: it can't damage it. But it will delete any files you've written to it in Windows.
<fruitbag> What page was this again?
<lastent> hi. does anyone now how can i mount a minix partition?
<Flannel> !install > fruitbag
<fruitbag> thx
<b33r> soundray, ok well can u tell me how please?
<mattwalston> Pici, excuse me... but how is that off topic?  my services are listening on eth0 and I would like to know if I could just set the eth1 device to eth0, there are much more off topic chatter here
<lastent> a minix diskette
<fruitbag> Ah...
<fruitbag> I've fofund it.
<fruitbag> Thanks all.
<fruitbag> ;-)
<Pici> mattwalston: Sorry, I miss typed, the person had already left.
<hiromitzarugi> -.- its stuttering worse now
<davidcsi> stefg: I don't think its got anything to do with grub's config... the menu does even comes up... grub is NOT LOADED, otherwise i would get something like "ERROR 15"
<davidcsi> linexh: i did a "dokg-reconfigure grub"... to no avail...
<soundray> b33r: looking for user friendly instructions...
<Pici> mattwalston: I was hoping you woudlnt notice >,<
<b33r> soundray, ok thnx
<variant> OuZo: you would be better with the talk command actually
<Cyrus25801> hi, i change settings on beryl, but now I  have lost my minimize, maximize and close buttons on all my windows. how do I get them back
<variant> OuZo: and yes, he needs a terminal open
<mattwalston> Pici, no worries... I was scrolling up seeing if I accidently pasted something
<OuZo> variant: thanks
<variant> OuZo: talk  your_name@your_machine
<soundray> b33r: can't find any. Meet me in #ubuntu-classroom pls
<koodel> Pici: hey? this comes after ./configure: aAutoClick    : no cAutoClick    : no gAutoClick    : no gAutoClick2   : no qtAutoClick   : no
<koodel> is that okay ? :o
<OuZo> variant: so my brother in windows needs nothing to be installed on his computer?
<stefg> davidcsi: maybe there's a version mismatch... you said you had debian before? if you're on the live CD i'd chroot into the installed ubuntu and sudo upadate-grub (to make sure ubuntu's grub gets writeen to the MBR
<Pici> koodel: if it doesnt error out, you should be okay, otherwise, check what dependenceies it needs.  I noticed there was a kautoclick program in the repositories, it MIGHT work for you too, so you dont have to compile from scratch.
<Hnke> Hi! Having problem configuring my soundcard and after a while i lost the sound. Alsamixer dosn't work. I've testet with installing some other drivers but how can i uninstall those to the original and try from the beginning? Or do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<Hnke> I mean how can i restore the original drivers...
<alien8ed> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<soundray> lastent: 'sudo mount -t minix /dev/fd0 /mnt'
<koodel> Pici: 'Now type 'make' to build.' edison@edison-desktop:~/Desktop/xautoclick-0.19-src$ make   ->   make: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<davidcsi> stfg: i formatted the whole partition before installing, and right now i'm using the installed ubuntu, but i had to start it ivs liveCD... how do i re-install grub? update-grub?
<stefg> davidcsi: right... /sudo/ update-grub
<porterde> Hi, I have been compiling a custom Linux kernel which has worked on older versions of Ubuntu, but failed with an upgrade to Edgy.  Basically, it gets a VFS panic when it tries to mount based on UUID and not /dev/sdaX or whatever.  Is there a Kconfig option I am missing?
<davidcsi> stefg: thanks, i'll try that... see you later.
<EXP__> anyone can help me with dhcp server, i get this message " No subnet declaration for eth1"
<EXP__> when starting it
<magnui> what is the password root and su?
<magnui> password for root and su?
<lastent> soundray, i get this mount: disco.img is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<adam0509> magnui, => ?
<stefg> !root | magnui
<ubotu> magnui: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lastent> soundray, im trying to mount an image
<magnui> thanks
<adam0509> its the master password magnui
<adam0509> for installing apps
<porterde> my problem is during boot, btw.
<POVaddct> lastent: add "-o loop" to the mount options
<assasukasse> hi everyone, someone can tell me if AVAHI daemon is needed into a feisty box? i disabled it, i don't know what is his purpose
<soundray> lastent: 'sudo mount -o loop -t minix file.img /mnt'
<IceFan> hello! just installed ubuntu 7. A piece of tasty cake :)
<aro> How can I find the UUID of a partition?
<POVaddct> !uuid | aro
<ubotu> aro: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<stefg> !UUID
<lastent> soundray, i get this  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<lastent>        missing codepage or other error
<lastent>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<lastent>        dmesg | tail  or so
<lastent> sorry about that
<koodel> Pici: hey?
<POVaddct> lastent: maybe your kernel is missing support for minix fs
<Pici> koodel: Yes?
<soundray> lastent: well, why don't you follow the suggestion and do a dmesg | tail
<Silver_Seagull> Has anyone else had wired connectivity issues on the Asus G1 with 7.04?  It recognizes the harware but won't run a connection through it.
<koodel> Pici: make ... ->   make: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<POVaddct> lastent: cat /proc/filesystems | grep minix
<lastent> soundray, what should i add?
<redney> just installed ubuntu
<truk77> has anybody been able to get sshfs to follow symlinks?  It doesn't seem to support the option for me
<redney> it really impressed me :)
<koodel> Pici: there were no errors at configure
<lastent> POVaddct, minix is there
<soundray> lastent: what do you mean?
<redney> isn't there a fanclub or something? :p
<POVaddct> lastent: then look at the dmesg output as soundray told you
<Pici> koodel: I'm not sure what to tell you sorry, I've never tried that software before, just found it.
<pierre__> maybe someone knows yakuake, how to launch it when the session start ?
<lastent> soundray, i dont understand what i have to do
<koodel> Pici: and i was searching for hours... but .. i cant install it
<stefg> pierre__: on gnome or KDE ?
<soundray> lastent: 'dmesg | tail'
<magnui> can you log in as root?
<pierre__> stefg, KDE
<koodel> Pici: i just did ./configure -> make -> (nothing?)
<lastent> soundray, yes whats that?
<Pici> koodel: usually its sudo make install after that, you might want to check out the INSTALL or README files though.
<POVaddct> lastent: kernel messages. should give you an idea of what is going wrong with mounting
<lastent> ok
<stefg> pierre__: there's an autostart folder in KDE iirc... maybe the KDE guys at #kubuntu know it
<PriceChild> !sudo | magnui
<ubotu> magnui: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Tarkus> hey, how do i install a metacity theme from gnome-look.org? i downloaded it as a tarball, and inside there is a folder that contains a few .png images and an .xml file.. any ideas where i should place that folder?
<pierre__> stefg, ok i didn't know there was a chan, i ll ask there, thank you
<koodel> Pici: i did sudo make install: Installing to /usr/local if test ! -d /usr/local/bin ; then mkdir -p /usr/local/bin ; fi if test ! -d /usr/local/man/man1 ; then mkdir -p /usr/local/man/man1 ; fi cp xautoclick.1 /usr/local/man/man1
<PriceChild> Tarkus, move it into ~/.themes
<Tarkus> PriceChild, ah, thank you
<PriceChild> Tarkus, or system > preferences > themes and install a new one
<puff> I just upgraded my ubuntu laptop to feisty and now emacs has tiny, tiny font size.  In the old days I'd fix this by launching emacs with the right x property set, what's the right way to fix it these days?
<Pici> koodel: okay? can you run the program now?
<koodel> Pici: not per console
<cac_> I havent's been able to install the driver for the printer, its a x1185 lexmark allinone
<Tarkus> PriceChild, ohh, so if i unpack the theme to my desktop, go to"themes" and then install.. and locate the .xml file in that folder on the desktop, will it install the theme and then i can delete the folder form my desktop?
<lastent> soundray, POVaddct, i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21027/
<koodel> Pici: and theres nothing new in my menu
<soundray> lastent: it's not a minix image. Try 'sudo mount -o loop file.img /mnt'
<Evil_Mind> :o
<POVaddct> lastent: there seems to be no minix filesystem on that image. btw, is it a floppy image or hard disk image?
<Pici> koodel: I'm not sure what to say.  I dont have an X session here to try it out with.
<koodel> omg i cant install that small program.. nice
<Pici> koodel: You could try using the already build version of kautoclick thats in the software repositories though... but its really for KDE so I'm not sure how well it might work under Gnome
<magnui> i am trying to get to restricted folders on my computer that i accidentally put there and i want to take them off
<magnui> the restriction i mean
<koodel> Pici: how did u know i got gnome? :P
<m1r> i have problem , i boot into live cd 7.04, but when i pick install icon, it takes years to start installer application
<Pici> koodel: Just a hunch
<m1r> any tips how to speed that up ?
<cbs> What program do I use to burn an AVI file to a playable DVD?
<koodel> Pici: 1 thing i dont understand inside the configuration:
<koodel> Checking for XTest extension ... no -> No X11 found. Not building anything that depends on it
<nalioth> koodel: /msg ubotu xincludes
<chippy> Does someone know what Photo application has the functionality of connecting to my email program to send multiple photos by mail. Tried Picasa but this limits me to send only one picture
<joachim-n> how do I get cp * foo to do directories too?
<Tarkus> PriceChild, it didnt work..
<lastent> POVaddct, is a diskette image
<stefg> !cli | joachim-n
<ubotu> joachim-n: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<PriceChild> Tarkus, did you try using the gui to install it?
<EADG> joachim-n: cp -r dir/moo   I beielve
<lastent> see i tried to format it using mkfs.minix
<POVaddct> lastent: normal 1.44mb image, 1474560 bytes long?
<lastent> POVaddct, soundray i also tryed formatting the image on the minix
<cbs> What Is The Easiest Program To Use To Burn A DVD From An AVI file?
<Tarkus> PriceChild, yes i tried both ways
<stefg> cbs: try k3b
<ompaul> cbs, or gnomebaker
<joachim-n> stefg, that page only has the basics
<joachim-n> the cp command tells me it's omitting all the dirs
<lastent> POVaddct, soundray yes
<cbs> TY
<katara> hi, i need a user capable of made su, what security group have it to be part of?
<stefg> joachim-n: does it mention the 'man' -command ? :-)
<soundray> lastent: what do you get from 'sudo mount -o loop file.img /mnt'
<cables> !root | katara
<nalioth> katara: you need what?
<ubotu> katara: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tideline> joachim-n: cp -Rf
<joachim-n> stefg, got the man page open
<EADG> joachim-n: cp -r dir/moo   I beielve. Anouther way is to look at the man pages... man cp
<SurfnKid> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wsisti> hello all, i got a question about setup/install
<kalle_> Hi there
<cables> SurfnKid, what do you need?
<kalle_> I'm having soume trouble with encoding in the terminal
<kalle_> Running Ubuntu Feisty Fawn
<POVaddct> lastent: btw, for what do you need a minix floppy image?
<joachim-n> looking at man cp.. what does 'copy directories recursively' mean?
<cables> SurfnKid, I may have missed your message, I just had to quit for a sec... what is it you need with PGP?
<mattwalston> how active is the LTS branch?  how stable is feisty?  any recommendation for a new to ubuntu user?
<katara> nalioth, i need a user, that can do su
<cbs> What Is eMovix?
<nalioth> katara: did you read the PM from ubotu?
<stefg> joachim-n: that's waht you want
<cables> matthewm_, try feisty first, then try dapper if it doesn't work.
<kalle_> So, everything in bash shows the wrong encoding
<joachim-n> yeah but recursively...???? eek
<kalle_> I think it's encoding anyway
<cables> matthewm_, I've never had a problem with any Ubuntu version
<EADG> joachim-n: means the dir and every thing in it, including sub dirs.
<rhp_> Hi, any tips on how to diagnose hibernate/suspend problems with an ATI board and ati_drv ? It used to work fine with 6.10, but with feisty I cannot get it working.
<lastent> POVaddct, soundray because i need to share some files with minix on a virtual machine
<Flannel> mattwalston: what do you mean by "active"?
<chippy> photo application with email functionality other than Picasa?
<soundray> lastent: what do you get from 'sudo mount -o loop file.img /mnt'
<joachim-n> yeah, but that's just copying  *the directory*
<soundray> ?
<katara> nalioth, pm is?
<cables> chippy, F-Spot?
<joachim-n> copying a dir MEANS copying its contents. man pages are written by aliens :/
<EADG> ... and everything in it.
<lastent> soundray, ill check
<POVaddct> lastent: can't you use virtual networking for that?
<chippy> thanx will try it
<nalioth> katara: private message
<magnui> how do i unrestrict folders?
<nalioth> katara: you were sent (via ubotu) information to answer your question
<stefg> !permissions | magnui
<ubotu> magnui: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<lastent> POVaddct, havent try
<wsisti> I have a Dell GX280 machine here at work we use for testing, and i wanted to install ubuntu.  So it boots fine off the CD and after i get to the desktop i try to run the permanent install.  It won't go past the partioning.  It gets an error.  So i try a different machine (GX270) and that one just gets stuck on the intial booting of the CD saying "ISOLINUX 3.1 Debian-2007-03-12....Loading..."
<lastent> soundray, i get "you have to specify the fs"
<koodel> sdafgjhkhgfdasfjk
<katara> nalioth, o yes, but not by pm
<mattwalston> Flannel, more specifically... are enough people using the lts version so that I can get help if I need it?  If i plan on relying on irc and forums, what version would you suggest?
<soundray> lastent: and from 'file file.img'?
<wsisti> so i figure bad machine and go back to the original GX280.  and now tat machine gets the same error and just hangs there and never gets to the desktop
<stefg> wsisti: give some hardware specs
<lastent> POVaddct, soundray well i have to go, thank you anyway
<cables> matthewm_, I'm definitely use Feisty if it works for you... it's far newer and better.
<Flannel> mattwalston: yeah, LTS is still alive and well.  Uh, Feisty (or Edgy) have newer versions of software (firefox 2, etc), you might want that.
<cables> matthewm_, however, LTS is still well-used.
<ace_ace> hi all
<assasukasse> someone can explain me avahi purpose? i can't find if is really needed in my ubuntubox or not
<wsisti> Dell GX280 - P4 2.80GhzHT, 512mb ram, SATA hard drive
<edugonch_> Hello :D
<Flannel> wsisti: Did you check the CD for defects?  Also, if you're just installing, you might also want to try the alternate CD.  It's just an installer, and runs on more systems without problems
<cables> matthewm_, also, if you're coming from Windows, Feisty is way easier to install.
<wsisti> generic business machine
<wsisti> got a link for that alt cd?
<ace_ace> I got some problems with Feisty alternate install cd. It says, after first install, that apt-get is not installed and stays in command line mode.
<Flannel> wsisti: releases.ubuntu.com
<mattwalston> cables, actually coming from fedora and never used a debian based distro
<wsisti> Flannel: which folder? 7.04 or feisty?
<Flannel> wsisti: 7.04
<wsisti> k
<cables> matthewm_, oh, okay. If you want the newest stuff and you don't notice any stability issues, definitely go with Feisty.
<Flannel> ace_ace: sounds like an error with the install, if apt-get isn't installed.  Have you checked the CD for defects?
<koodel> ARGGGGGGGG
<wsisti> also why is the DL of the ISO sooooooo slow?
<edugonch_> Hello, I have a question, do you know why ATI doesn't have good support in Ubuntu.... well in linux in general?
<stefg> wsisti: have you done a CD selftest already?
<cables> wsisti, choose another mirror.
<wsisti> have not done a self test
<wsisti> how?
<Silver_Seagull> Has anyone else had wired connectivity issues on the Asus G1 with 7.04?  It recognizes the harware but won't run a connection
<ace_ace> Flannel: no, I didn' check the cd for defects
<chris__> I've edited xorg.conf and told it not to force checks, but it still won't let met select 1280x1024.  Any insights?
<stefg> wsisti: it's an option in the boot menu
<ace_ace> can I do that from a running system?
<teherty> lol
<teherty> ubuntu ownz
<teherty> \m/
<wsisti> i can't even get to that
<ace_ace> after pressing control-D, the GUI started
<wsisti> all i get is loading....
<Flannel> wsisti: what speed did you burn it?
<koodel> WHY CANT I INSTALL A DANK 100 KB TOOL
<stefg> wsisti: so this probably means a broken CD, if not even the bootloader shows up
<wsisti> 18x?
<TaSo> 4x
<Silver_Seagull> The Asus is running a Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit ethernet connection.
<robjr> server irc.thundercity.net
<Apeezee> Anyone have any experience setting up the Logitech Cordless MX duo?  I have a quick question regarding a guide on the forums
<Flannel> wsisti: hmm.  Might be too fast.  Try 4x.  But, try it with the alt CD.  you'll be happier
<wsisti> ok
<Flannel> !mouse | Apeezee
<ubotu> Apeezee: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<wsisti> i am trying to find a fast mirror
<aman> hi
<wsisti> cause i leave work in an hour and want it before than
<ace_ace> !ogra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ace_ace> !seen ogra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ogra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ace_ace> can I check the cd from the running ubuntu feisty system ?
<juergenheld> hi when i run for example an install where my machine has to work some, there are these lines that show up on my screen and at the same time i hear a cracking sound from my HDD it think its the HDD
<Flannel> wsisti: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<aman> can anybody tell me how to install SmartLink 56K modem on ubuntu linux for dial-up
<juergenheld> what could that be?
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: try "make install"
<wsisti> i am doing the BT install
<wsisti> seems to be going nicely
<koodel> Pici: errors only
<EADG> ace_ace: Not that I'm aware of, easiest is to reboot and check from the boot options :)
<wsisti> still going to take 1 hour though
<hydrozen> anybody else having problems with php mail() function with feisty??? it doesnt send anything and it used to work before
<wsisti> thanks all
<cbs> WHat is EMOvix?
<ace_ace> EADG: thanks, it not really easy since I am DL the kubuntu alternate cd to see if I have more luck.
<scarter> info: 7.04 amd64 on cpq notebook. bcm43xx unload/reload & networking stop/start/restart do not re-enable networking following hibernation. could this be a gnome-network-manager issue?
<ace_ace> but then next time I will check for defects
<EADG> Ah, I see the problem now. Sorry i don't have an answer for ya.
<cbs> !movix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ace_ace> BFN
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: was that last pici for me?  What is the tool you're trying to install (I came into this convo late)
<cbs> !emovix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emovix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<koodel> fuck off
<PriceChild> !ohmy | koodel
<ubotu> koodel: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wsisti> toast is retarded. i just told it to burn at 4x and its burning at 7x
<PriceChild> wsisti, watch your language too please
<koodel> this CANT BE TRUE
<katara> nalioth, i need to a user to be capable of use sudo, how can i make that?
<wsisti> my bad
<nalioth> katara: you are capable of it
<koodel> can PLEASE someone here help me.. i cant install a lil tool with just ./configure make make install
<koodel> there are many errors in configure log
<katara> nalioth, actually yes, but i create a new user and want to give acces to him
<nalioth> katara:  go to system > administration > users and groups
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: I'm trying to help you.  I can't help if you don't give me the information
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: What tool are you trying to install?
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: xautoclick
<insomniac190> I am trying to ftp into my xbox and cannot connect.  Is this because ubuntu doesnt support my network card?
<frojnd> I've installed vmware-player and now I wanna run XP. How can I run XP with vnmware-player if XP are allready installed on primary partition (/sda1) ??
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: http://xautoclick.sourceforge.net/    but where can i post my output / configure log
<PriceChild> insomniac190, xboxes don't have ftp services?
<Silver_Seagull> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ahre1> how do i enable ultra dma in ubuntu
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<insomniac190> PriceChild, its a modded xbox.  I can hook it up to a computer with a crossover cable and ftp into it, but ubuntu wont let me connect
<koodel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21037/
<JakReloaded> Hi Everyone! New to Ubuntu (had it installed for about an hour so far)...having some problems with my wireless card. Its a Belkin 700UK but i cant seem to get a driver. Any ideas where i can get a guide?
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. Trying to run an app and receive the following error : "No suitable Java Virtual Machine could be found on your system. The version of the JVM must be at least 1.5.". Using "sudo apt-cache search java" I've installed several java things like jamvm, kaffe,  sun-java5-bin and a few others but error persists. Any ideas?
<koodel> =( there are so many errors in it / no such file
<bagrupe> gizmo_the_great1: run update-alternatives --config java
<ThinkRusty87> ./server 67.184.254.124
<ThinkRusty87> ./server 67.184.254.124
<ThinkRusty87> ./server 67.184.254.124
<stefg> frojnd: that's not really supported by the free vmware-player . there's hacks involving running it with a second hardware-profile but that's quite dangerous.
<sudo_maddash> gizmo_the_great1: `java -version`
<alitis4> the 3gp at ubuntu 7.04 are not playing the sound? anyone help?
<jgoo> Hello people, I have been checking the wiki for some information, perhaps my search-fu isn't as good as it once was. I am hitting an error creating the partition installing 7.04 off the liveCD sent: exact error:
<CientificoLoco> where can I find the magazine of fesity?
<ThinkRusty87> ./server 67.184.254.124
<YetiChick> Anyone know of a vncviewer client that isn't awful when combined with the Gnome remote desktop in Ubuntu?  It's practically unusable with tightvnc (on Linux or Windows), untravnc (on Windows).
<ThinkRusty87> ./server 67.184.254.124
<ThinkRusty87> ./server 67.184.254.124
<YetiChick> Or perhaps of a repo that includes xf4vnc?
<variant> YetiChick: not an issue i have encountered
<jgoo> An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage device The resize operation is aborted - is this merely that I need to re-defrag my XP partition? (this is a laptop, with SCSI I believe)
<koodel> hope you can help me Silver_Seagull
<variant> YetiChick: can you explain what you mean by simply awfull?
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: It looks like you do not have the correct tools installed, or the right configuration of the tools.  Try running "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<insomniac190> How can i find out what type of network card i have in my laptop?
<variant> insomniac190: lspci
<JakReloaded> Guys - my wireless card doesnt work on my computer under ubuntu - is there a way i can use my laptop (which works fine online) and share that with ubuntu?
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: okay
<jgoo> YetiChick: I used... next machine? that isn't a vnc client, but it beat the heck out of vnc and radmin when I tried it
<sudo_maddash> jgoo: I'm not sure, but the last time I checked, resizing of NTFS partitions is unsupported.
<gizmo_the_great1> bagrupe: thanks. Neat - never heard of that one. Using that I have been able to specify the 1.5 instance of Java which has helped (althopugh I get a different error now :-) )
<variant> JakReloaded: yes, in the firestarter gui you can enable internet connection shareing
<YetiChick> variant:  Partial redraws are not done, so pretty much anything that changes on the screen is corrupted.
<alitis4> the 3gp at ubuntu 7.04 are not playing the sound? anyone help?
<gizmo_the_great1> sudo_maddash: thanks for that. It confirms I have the correct version installed.
<jgoo> sudo_maddash: aaah. well. erm, it knows it is NTFS as far as I can tell.
<CientificoLoco> where can I find the magazine of fesity?
<YetiChick> jgoo:  Is NX in the default repos?
<JakReloaded> Variant - How do i go about doing that?
<jgoo> I am sure... well, SuSE installed on my other machine fine... :-/ hrm
<YetiChick> jgoo:  I didn't look, although I should have.
<sudo_maddash> jgoo: it knows that it's NTFS, so it can *read* NTFS, not write, resize, etc.
<bagrupe> gizmo_the_great1: what error? :o
<JakReloaded> Variant - Totaly new to Ubuntu - had it for about an hour now!
<jgoo> YetiChick:  not sure, it took a while to wrestle it to use the right settings, I installed it on SuSE
<jgoo> sudo_maddash: why does it try and resize it? :-s
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: i got a lil output about libc6-dev.. but its in my language -> german but i could translate
<ovakill2ovadrive> I have a Toshiba Satellite A135-S2356, and I can't get sound even when I added the line "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<sudo_maddash> sudo_maddash: try resizing from qparted (or gparted) or even windows itself.
<gizmo_the_great1> bagrupe: Well, it simply goes through the Java check stage and then stops. It doesn't load!
<variant> JakReloaded: press alt-f2 and type gksudo firestarter
<bagrupe> :(
<sudo_maddash> jgoo: try resizing from qparted (or gparted) or even windows itself.
<jgoo> hrm. So, most people can't dual boot windows and linux? I am sure my other drives are NTFS... am I just mad?
<CientificoLoco> the 3gp at ubuntu 7.04 are not playing the sound? anyone help?
<variant> jgoo: yes, most people can dual boot
<ovakill2ovadrive> I have a Toshiba Satellite A135-S2356, and I can't get sound even when I added the line "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" to the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: What's the essence of it?
<variant> jgoo: anyone who wants to can
<JakReloaded> Variant - Im getting the error "Could not open location"
<variant> !repeat | ovakill2ovadrive
<ubotu> ovakill2ovadrive: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lontra> what package do i need to install if ./configure can't find GTK?
<sudo_maddash> jgoo: do'nt be silly. did you read my above remark?
<ovakill2ovadrive> I didn't finsih typing out my question and I sent it incomplete by accident
<jgoo> variant: but you have to use windows to resize the ntfs? can I resize it from the livecd, or just use windows hdd manager?
<YetiChick> jgoo:  Ah.  I can make something work, but I was just looking to see what alternatives there might be "stock" in Ubuntu.  I like to try using a distro "the way it comes" before I make radical changes.
<variant> JakReloaded: look in the administration menu for firestarter, i'm not infront of a ubuntu computer right now so can't talk you through it
<PhilH-other> Hi guys
<Newb> heya
<variant> JakReloaded: you can use gparted, it's simmilar to partition magic on windows. it allows the resizing of ntfs partitions
<PhilH-other> i was just wondering if anyone's tried https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/90902/comments/10
<stefg> lontra: generally the gtk-*-dev packages
<Shin_Gouki> hi!! i got a weird problem , i run xubuntu 7.04 , i have an mp3-usb stick , i plug it on to my pc , windows says 136 mb free , linux says : no free space, i think some strange space values are chached... ideas? how "refresh" the Space valeus of the device??
<variant> jgoo: you can use gparted, it's simmilar to partition magic on windows. it allows the resizing of ntfs partitions
<YetiChick> variant: I take it, you've not experienced that problem viewing the desktop for your current session from remote?
<jgoo> my eyes are bleeding... gaim on a 1920x1200 laptop screen with default font... too small.. I am old
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: ehm.. it says something about libc-dev and libc6-dev broken packages ecetera
<variant> JakReloaded: sorry, that was for jgoo
<jgoo> variant: I shall attempt this
<|\|\att> Hi everyone, I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 and my sound works, but I'm unable to control it with Volume Applet 2.18.0.  Any ideas?
<PhilH-other> it sounds like something similar may work for my wifi card
<variant> YetiChick: i have not experienced any problems with vnc.. except the usual vnc type refresh slownes (regardless of server/client
<jgoo> my wifi works out of the box. And my hardware multimedia keys give these cute little on screen displays. l33t ;-)
<JakReloaded> Variant - no problem =) i did a seach and i have managed to bring back a file called firestarter.desktop which is just a load of golbdygoop and a logo for the application =)
<siloko> I'm having problems with my Desktop!?
<Zxcvb> is wine still in universe?
<PhilH-other> so, any thoughts on manually replacing the firmware?
<variant> JakReloaded: just open a terminal window and type gksudo firestarter
<MenZa> When I attempt to open mozilla-thunderbird, all I get is a black window
<jgoo> ok gparted is doing its thang
<CheshireViking> Shin_Gouki, daft question, but have you emptied your wastebasket, i have that problem if i delete files on a usb stick, they don't get cleared fully until the wastebasket is emptied as well
<NoiseTherapy> net.org
<stefg> MenZa: disable beryl
<MenZa> stefg: It's worked with Beryl before :/
<variant> siloko: just ask your question
<YetiChick> variant:  Oh, I'm familiar with "slowness", and that's not a problem.  What I get with the "remote desktop" implementation of VNC is a complete failure to redraw anything that's moved until I specifically request a full refresh.  Then it pops up in a couple of seconds.  Still, while scrolling a webpage...  Well, it's just plain unpleasant.
<stefg> !effcts | MenZa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effcts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !effcets | MenZa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effcets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> stefg: I'm in -effects
<MenZa> nvm
<sunnypies> whats the command to install flash?
<siloko> No matter what window manager I use (Beryl, metacity, xfwm4) when I try to allow XFCE to manage my desktop in Xubuntu it doesn't allow me to
<jgoo> grrr, gparted failed too :(
<stefg> MenZa: no beryl support in here, please
<variant> YetiChick: you can configure the vnc server in gconf-editor afaik
<siloko> meaning I have no context menu on the desktop - which is annoting
<variant> YetiChick: might need a little configuration to make it bette
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: aer you htere?
<siloko> *annoying*
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: Sorry, stepped away for a minute.  You need to remove and reinstall the packages from the repositories
<variant> siloko: what changes did you make that broke it?
<jgoo> hrm. variant, or anyone, I forgets, can windows HDD manager shrink partitions or just create new partitions from un-partitioned data vacuums?
<YetiChick> variant:  I'll see if there is anything in there that might help.  Thanks for the tip.  I am used to xf4vnc, and considering x11vnc, but if I can make it work with a little configuration, I'll do that first.
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: so, libc-dev & libc6-dev
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: right?
<JakReloaded> Variant - Thanks for the help; im getting the error "bash: gksudu command not found"
<Silver_Seagull> Anything reported as "broken" yes
<siloko> variant: I stopped XFCE managin my desktop to stop those awful partition icons
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: k i'll do
<Silver_Seagull> JakReloaded: command is "gksudo"
<Newb> how its called the package with the nvidia tools to set brightness colors and that kind of things? thanks
<variant> JakReloaded: because it's gksudo not gksudu
<jgoo> can gaim be configured not to report entry / quit / leave messages?
<siloko> variant:  then i realised I could just select the no icon option, which I did
<siloko> variant: and since then I have had this erratic behaviour'
<jgoo> and resize font. hrm. ok, back to windows for a resize
<PapaChub> gksudoku
<jgoo> /leave I have to return some videotapes
* JakReloaded smacks forhead
<JakReloaded> sorry guys =(
<jgoo> d'oh. don't change irc clients
<lontra> imlib-progs  < -- what would provide this in ubuntu?
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: LOL! it says libc-dev and libc6-dev isnt installed ?!?!
<siloko> variant: I select 'allow XFCE to manage desktop', press ok/close and it doesn't keep the setting
<JakReloaded> Variant - i have run the command - asked me for the root pass - entered it and now...nothing. Is something supposed to pop up?
<variant> lontra: apt-cache search imlib
<stefg> Newb: nvidia-xsettings... it come with the nvidia-driver package so it's probably already there.. just typ nvidia-settings in a terminal
<variant> JakReloaded: did you run gksudo firestarter?
<JakReloaded> Yep
<variant> JakReloaded: or just gksudo
<Newb> <Newb> how its called the package with the nvidia tools to set brightness colors and that kind of things? thanks
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#head-7d9acf78affa92a48849d27c6056d31e796c9a13  <- this is a graphical way to fix the broken packages
<JakReloaded> Variant - gksudo firestarter asked for my root pass entered it then nothing
<scarter> info needed... 7.04 amd64 on cpq notebook. bcm43xx unload/reload & networking stop/start/restart do not re-enable networking following hibernation. could this be a gnome-network-manager issue?
<teherty> hey, is Kubuntu faster than Ubuntu?
<variant> JakReloaded: is there a new icon in the system tray?
<JakReloaded> Variant - nope just has my network icon and volume
<teherty> ffz
<teherty> hey, is Kubuntu faster than Ubuntu?
<variant> !offtopic | teherty
<ubotu> teherty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> teherty: theyre about the same, xubuntu is faster.
<Airforce5555> hi
<AndyCR> hi, im using ubuntu 7.04 with an ati graphics card using fglrx, when i try to enable desktop effects it says desktop effects could not be enabled
<variant> AndyCR: how did you install fglrx?
<bobofett_> exit
<YetiChick> variant:  Nothing of import is configurable through gconf-editor - just password, view only, port and the like.  But thanks!
<bobofett_> quit
<bobofett_> sorry
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: there are no broken packages.. it doesnt mark any
<Hecate07> in my ubuntu,  i have an nvidia gfx card, and my gfx work fine, im just wonderin if there are any extra drivers i could download for some extra functionality
<AndyCR> variant: installed the package using synaptic, changed driver ati to driver fglrx in xorg.conf, logged out, reset x server, logged back in
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: whats going on here :(
<variant> AndyCR: ok, for future reference: in feisty use the restricted driver manager
<jshriver> funky, pidgin allows IRC
<AndyCR> variant: i tried, it did not work
<variant> strange
<JakReloaded> Variant - any other ideas at all? or am i stuck in limbo?
<AndyCR> i checked the box, nothing happened
<variant> AndyCR: check xserver logs in /var/log
<ace_ace> EADG, Flannel: The cd had no defects, I checked it on antoher computer
<AndyCR> same happened on my laptop with nvidia
<AndyCR> probably a bug in restricted-driver-manager
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: see if they are marked as installed in Synaptic
<AndyCR> heres the log message it gives when it does not work
<AndyCR> /usr/bin/compiz.real: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<Newb> <Newb> how its called the package with the nvidia tools to set brightness colors and that kind of things? thanks
<variant> JakReloaded: you need to configure a dhcp server. firestarter alllows you to do this easily. i don't really have time to help with it just now though
<e-gLoo> good night
<variant> Newb: nvidia-settings
<JakReloaded> Variant - Thanks Anyway =)
<variant> AndyCR: sorry, don't know
<insomniac190> I am trying to gain ftp access to my modded xbox.  If I bought a wireless adapter for the xbox, would i be able to connect it to my network and then connect my laptop to access the xboxs files?
<EADG> ace_ace: Not sure how you fix apt not being installed, but I know the alt cd does not come with a window manager, text mode only (cli/console)
<Newb> nvidia-settings removes nvidia-glx :(
<stefg> AndyCR: i think that's coincidence... 2 different reasons
<variant> !offtopic | insomniac190
<ubotu> insomniac190: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CientificoLoco> the 3gp at ubuntu 7.04 are not playing the sound? anyone help?
<CientificoLoco> where can I find the magazine of fesity?
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: libc6 yes - libc6-..dev/whatever not
<dn4> I just install ubuntu server 7.04 and it never asked me for setting up a root password and I cannot log into root
<variant> !root | dn4
<ubotu> dn4: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dn4> variant:  I tried sudo apt-get update and it askes for a password
<SmoothOp> yeah
<variant> dn4: your users password
<dn4> ok
<dn4> thanks i'm off now
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: See if Synaptic will let you install -dev
<ace_ace> EADG
<AndyCR> ah
<ace_ace> EADG: the alt cd does not come with a windows manager ? Of course it does
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: no it wont :  ...: libc6 (=2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4) but 2.3.6.ds1-13 is to be installed
<AndyCR> how do i get 3d drivers working with ati? direct rendering is off
<ace_ace> it just doesn have the live CD
<jgoo> do I need to use ntfstools inside ubuntu to resize this partition?
<jgoo>  :/
<Newb> done thx variant :)
<ace_ace> I am running gnome now as windowmamanger from that system
<jgoo> I tried the default installer, and gparted, neither would resize the partition
<EADG> ace_ace: I stand corrected.
<ace_ace> EADG: i filed a bug report on launchpad
<bacon333> Hello
<ace_ace> I am now waiting for kununtu and see what happens
<v3n0m> hi
<ace_ace> it seems though that I have a lot troubles that others don have
<ovakill2ovadrive> I have a Toshiba Satellite A135-S2356, and I can't get sound even when I added the line "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" to the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<bacon333> I attempted to install Ubuntu on my 233 mhz cyrix computer :/
<ace_ace> with edgy, it was a disaster, files 30 bug reports or so
<insomniac190> How can I install drivers to get ubuntu to recognize my network card?
<m0> hi, my smbfs shares are not auto mounting when I reboot my pc I have added guest,auto 0 0 to fstab
<ace_ace> while the same time, many others have problemless install of edgy. I have no problems with dapper whatsoever.
<bacon333> I have a question: How would I install the kernel manually?
<m0> but it isn't automounting, I have to do mount -a to do so
<ace_ace> maybe i am hexed :-)
<bacon333> Ubuntu install via text didnt work properly...
<EADG> ace_ace: you may be able to install with dpkg, but I'm not familiar with it.
<bacon333> ok
<Be|ia|-lappy> is anyone having issues with sound with fiesty?
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: agh.  ok, I have to disconnect for a few minutes, will you still be here?
<ace_ace> bacon333: what was your problem ??
<bacon333> oh
<bacon333> I tried to install Ubuntu on my old 233 mhz cyrix system
<Be|ia|-lappy> well since my upgrade im having big problems with recording
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: i think so.. this is so annoying
<bacon333> But part way through the install... it said it couldn't find the kernel on the CD
<v3n0m> I'm able to install FFawn and it works fine from the live cd, but after I install on the HD it goes to the screen with the orange background and the 'thinking' cursor and it seems to freeze up there.  I also noticed that I can move the mouse but it updates the position of the cursor very slowly on the screen, skipping from one place to another every few seconds while moving the mouse.  I...
<v3n0m> ...searched ubuntuforums.org but couldn't find anyone else with a similar problem.  I believe it to be a driver issue , any help is appreciated, tia
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: Yes it is.... :(
<stifler> hi
<Be|ia|-lappy> ive tried all the walkthroughts and debuged my sound setup..
<ori> hi
<ace_ace> bacon333: I was asked to check the cd for defects, it din have any... did you check ?
<bacon333> yes
<bacon333> no deffects
<bacon333> I also had this problem on another disc too
<bacon333> I wrote it at 10 x speed
<ace_ace> weirdness all around...
<runev> Anyone with ideas on how i get mplayer, to find and use /dev/hda as "dvd://"?
<stifler> can anyone tell me if to install dreamweaver i need absolutely a windows partition?i have regular serial and exe with possibility to do updates!Can i just install it?thanks
<ori> anyone get can't create socket error using gtalk on Gaim?
<ace_ace> mine didn give an error and went all the way through the install without problems but after reboot, it complained about apt-get not being installed (
<variant> runev: --dvd-device /dev/hda
<bacon333> hmm
<ace_ace> and the stand up comedian added: please use 'apt-get install apt-get' to remedy this !)
<stifler> mmm  no one?
<bacon333> Soo... does anyone have any ideas what the problem could be?
<ace_ace> stifler, you
<stifler> what?
<Hecate07> bacon333, have u tried re-downloading the ISO?
<Seren__> I tried to install apache under ubuntu
<bacon333> Hmm
<bacon333> That might work
<ace_ace> stifler: you might check codeweavers website vfor crossover, if it supports dreamweaver you are there!
<Hecate07> just a thought
<bacon333> Yeah, thats a good idea...
<Seren__> by error I removed the /etc/apache2 directory
<bacon333> thanks
<Hecate07> worth a try i suppose
<bacon333> yeah
<ssbp2we> hey all
<variant> runev: it tells you in man mplayer
<Seren__>  it does not work very well now
<bacon333> Actually
<v3n0m> any ideas? =d
<ace_ace> bacon333: check the md5sum on the iso
<bacon333> I'm going to check the hash...
<stifler> crossove is not free!!i have to buy even that?:S
<bacon333> ok
<bacon333> yeah
<Hecate07> lol yeah
<bacon333> :D
<stefg> stifler: http://www.frankscorner.org/index.php?p=dreamweaver8
<Hecate07> forgot about that
<ssbp2we> any ubuntu guru here?
<tommy> xxxxxxxxxx
<ace_ace> stigfler: it cheaper than some other solutions :-)
<variant> ssbp2we: just ask your questio
<ori> anyone know much about Gaim?
<EADG> ace_ace: try 'aptitude install apt-get'
<bacon333> Yes
<variant> ori: just ask your questio
<bacon333> gaim is great :D
<misfitpierce> I know quite a bit about gaim
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stifler> thanks i will try
<jgoo> ori - I don't like it... so far
<misfitpierce> best chat program out
<ori> ok so it works good with msn
<bacon333> I dont know too too much about gaim, but it is pretty nice
<_StefanS_> hi there
<tommy> hi
<ssbp2we> i was installing xchat n after installation, I recd error: E: mldonkey-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<misfitpierce> yes
<ori> but when I use gTalk settings I get a can't create socket error
<misfitpierce> works fine with msn
<ssbp2we> wat du i do?
<ori> anyone get this?
<v3n0m> ubuntu freezes upon loading, but works fine from live cd, any ideas?
<ori> I had it working fine with 64bit version of ubuntu but I reinstalled with 32
<Airforce5555> how do i reset all the defaults for kde?
<variant> ssbp2we: mldonkey has nothing to do with xchat
<CheshireViking> bacon333, one thing that normally gets suggested for faulty install cd's is to burn them at a lower speed, normally 4x, maybe thats worth a try
<ori> so I know the settings should work...
<Sp4rKy> Hey guys, are you geek ? are you IRC addicted ? subscribe http://ircmon.dunnewind.net/ to monitor your irc skills :)
<_StefanS_> I was wondering if the FireGL v5200 is not supported by the xorg radeon in feisty? I just tried and it keeps saying '(EE) No devices detected.'
<misfitpierce> hmmm
<variant> Sp4rKy: get lost
<ace_ace> ChesireViking: my cd says that is has no defects... !?
<misfitpierce> sp4ky dont spam that garbage here
<bacon333> yeah
<ori> any ideas for this gaim business?
<dromer> hmm, anybody know why the ubuntu studio iso is so big? (867.5mb)
<bacon333> I wrote it at 10x, so
<misfitpierce> hmmmm
<Airforce5555> how do i reset all the defaults for kde?
<misfitpierce> try pidgin?
<stefg> !spam | Sp4rKy
<bacon333> I'll check the md5 hash first
<Hecate07> coz of the extra packages
<ubotu> Sp4rKy: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<variant> dromer: ask whoever made it
<bacon333> and then if well, yeah
<misfitpierce> latest succesor to gaim
<Sp4rKy> variant: misfitpierce not a garbarge ^^, just a geek app
<linxeh> dromer: because it is a DVD iso and the extra packages ontop of ubuntu desktop
<_StefanS_> Airforce5555: delete the ~/.kde folder
<ssbp2we> variant: i get d same message when i install other things
<Hecate07> dromer: extra packages
<CheshireViking> ace_ace, i saw that, can't think of anything else to suggest tho
<variant> !offtopic | Sp4rKy
<ubotu> Sp4rKy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Airforce5555> wheres that folder?
<tassos> anna_serres
<ace_ace> !Attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ori> doesn't pidgin require downloading a whole wack of libraries?
<variant> Sp4rKy: note that none of the ubuntu channels are appropriate places to advertise
<misfitpierce> no
<dromer> linxeh: ok it's for dvd .. hmm, too bad it just can't fit a cd .. man .. their site/server is messed up atm
<misfitpierce> it keeps settings from gaim
<misfitpierce> even login
<misfitpierce> could try it
<Sp4rKy> variant: oh yes, i do that, thx
<ori> I have to compile it myself right?
<misfitpierce> no
<misfitpierce> i sent you PM
<misfitpierce> package is found there
<ssbp2we> i was installing xchat n after installation, I recd error: E: mldonkey-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1, how do i fix it?
<misfitpierce> pre-compiled
<Henica> I was wondering. Now that I have Photoshop up and running.. I'm going to need some fonts. Can Linux read the same font files as Windows? Or do I need to get a different file type? Also.. how would I go about installing them? And does anyone here have any suggested download sites for Linux fonts?
<stefg> ssbp2we: sudo apt-get remove mldonkey server
<bacon333> Anybody know what the hash is for the alternate version of 7.04?
<bacon333> Ubuntu
<ssbp2we> stefg: i;ll try dat
<gwashburn> anyone have issues with OO causing Xorg to go crazy?
<alteroo> dromer: cause it has alot of stuff maybe.. and its a dvd.. and its great.. and..
<alteroo> ori: a deb is at www.getded.net... if you care
<alteroo> www.getdeb.net sorry..
<alteroo> ori: you can compile if you feel like..
<misfitpierce> no are your graphics drivers up to date?
<misfitpierce> i sent him link
<Henica> Anyone?
<ssbp2we> stefg: it gave me another error: E: couldn't find package mldonkey, wat do i do?
<hiromitzarugi> My wacom tablet isnt working at all now
<dromer> alteroo: yeah you try it yet?  I'm not a fan of gnome though :(
<stefg> ssbp2we: sudo apt-get remove mldonkey-server (with hyphen)
<misfitpierce> no idea on fonts
<hiromitzarugi> its only working in the corner...
<misfitpierce> google it?
<alteroo> dromer: studio? ..
<ssbp2we> stefg, ok lemme try dat
<Henica> I tried.. didn't come up with much on google.
<misfitpierce> lunch time later all
<dromer> alteroo: yeah
<hiromitzarugi> how do you restore a back up of a file?
<ssbp2we> stefg, i tried dat n it removed all but one with mgs: sudo apt-get remove mldonkey server
<ssbp2we> y installed, 1 to remove and 33 not upgraded.
<ssbp2we> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<ssbp2we> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ssbp2we> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<ace_ace> bacon333: http://ubuntu.eriders.ge/releases/7.04/ in the file md5sums at the bottom of the page
<stefg> ssbp2we: close synaptic
<bacon333> Thanks
<v3n0m> ubuntu works fine from live cd, but doesn't work properly after installing to HD(freezes,super slow), despite updating, reinstalling gfx drivers, any ideas?
<sebas_> is there any way I can install ubuntu without booting from the live CD?
<bacon333> I found the hashs page
<ssbp2we> stefg, hey i'm back ive closed synaptic now wat do i do?
<stefg> ssbp2we: sudo apt-get remove mldonkey-server (with hyphen)
<Hecate07> sebas_ : download the alternative iso
<Newb> why sudo natilus dosent work anymore?
<sebas_> Hecate07: and what installation options do I have then?
<alteroo> Newb: maybe because nautilus is spelled nautilus and not natilus
<ssbp2we> stefg, here is wat i got:  sudo apt-get remove mldonkey-server
<ssbp2we> Reading package lists... Done
<ssbp2we> Building dependency tree... Done
<ssbp2we> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ssbp2we>   mldonkey-server
<ssbp2we> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 33 not upgraded.
<ssbp2we> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<Newb> lol
<ssbp2we> Need to get 0B of archives.
<ssbp2we> After unpacking 8151kB disk space will be freed.
<ssbp2we>  what do i do now?
<Newb> ths alteroo
<Hecate07> sebas_ : im not sure, ive never needed to use it, but i do know that u dont have to boot from the Live CD
<stefg> !paste | ssbp2we
<ubotu> ssbp2we: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<anna_serres> kale
<alteroo> Newb: no prob
<m1r> ubuntu 7.04 desktop blocking on install , what to do
<ajh_> what package do I need to install to get rid of error: linux/compiler.h: No such file or directory
<anna_serres> ti lete?
<Hecate07> sebas_ : i think its just ur basic text based install
<anna_serres> ?????
<ori> I installed latest pidgin but I still can't get gtalk to work
<ori> getting a can't create socket error
<sebas_> Hecate07, ok thanks
<ori> any ideas?
<ssbp2we> stefg, it still gave me error: Stopping MLDonkey: mlnetNo process in pidfile `/var/run/mlnet.pid' found running; none killed.
<ssbp2we> invoke-rc.d: initscript mldonkey-server, action "stop" failed.
<ssbp2we> dpkg: error processing mldonkey-server (--remove):
<ssbp2we>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<ssbp2we> Starting MLDonkey: mlnetinstall: invalid option -- f
<ssbp2we> Try `install --help' for more information.
<ssbp2we> invoke-rc.d: initscript mldonkey-server, action "start" failed.
<ssbp2we> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<ssbp2we>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ssbp2we> Errors were encountered while processing:
<alteroo> ssbp2we: stop pasting here
<ssbp2we>  mldonkey-server
<ssbp2we> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ssbp2we> , wat do i do?
<cabreca> Hi, where can I get help for Sound Juicer?
<stefg> ssbp2we: stop flooding!
<EADG> ssbp Stop
<ssbp2we> ok stefg, i will stop pasting, i just thought will help you
<alteroo> whats your problem..?
<v3n0m> help
<else> how can i find out the actual resolution of the xserver?
<bacon333> huh
<alteroo> ssbp2we: there a pastebin you can use....
<bacon333> Thats weird...
<gonzaloaf> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<kishan> ori: how did u set up ur gtalk
<cabreca> Can't select Mp3 encoder from the dropdown
<ssbp2we> alteroo, my synapic gives me error msg about mldonkey i was tryign to fix it w/help from stefg
<ace_ace> ssbp2we: some one was already trying to explain to you how to paste without annoying others
<bacon333> If I try to open the file into md5sum, it just hangs..
<ace_ace> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> ssbp2we: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ProN00b> does anyone know any eclipse toolkits for working with gtk ?
<mewconsulting> how do I run a .sh file via the terminal?
<A1> i've installed ubuntu three different versions of ubuntu and i have an nvidia geforce 6100 integrated graphics card and i keep getting these glitches where my screen "blinks" , does anyone believe they may be able to help me?
<gonzaloaf> !locale
<A1> err, i've installed 3 different versions of ubuntu*
<ace_ace> ssbp2we so what you do is go to pastebin and then paste it and then put the url on this chat
<alteroo> ssbp2we: i realized,,, just use the pastebin next time.. ok?
<v3n0m> if you can see this please type something because I'm not sure if my irc client is working
<ace_ace> ssbp2we do you need more help ?
<A1> v3n0m it is working
<mewconsulting> we can read you
<v3n0m> ty
<mewconsulting> how do I install a .sh file via the terminal?
<alteroo> v3n0m: i didn't see anything :)
<ssbp2we> where is pastebin?
<v3n0m> =p
<ori> kishan I PMed you
<CheshireViking> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alteroo> mewconsulting: i can tell you how to run an .sh file.. sh file.sh
<ace_ace> newconsulting: you can do sh filename.sh' or you can 'chmod u+x filename.sh'
<kishan> ori i didget pm
<Pathani_Wonder> Hello Ubuntu users
<Pathani_Wonder> New here
<mewconsulting> thanks
<bacon333> Hey
<stefg> mewconsulting: are you sure you need the Nvidia-installer and not the drivers from the repos ?
<ssbp2we> alteroo, but how will u see if i put it in pastebin?
<v3n0m> hi
<ori> pm me
<ssbp2we> welcome Pathani_Wonder
<kishan> ori: i didnnot get your pm
<ori> hold on
<Pathani_Wonder> Thannk you
<cabreca> Anyone?
<v3n0m> lol
<Pathani_Wonder> And I have question about GRUB
<Simbarto> hi
<ssbp2we> alteroo, but how will u see if i put it in pastebin?
<ace_ace> ssbp2we: paste the url that you get from the pastebin
<kishan> ori: i pmed u
<alteroo> ssbp2we: listen to ace_ace
<ori> kishan: I didn't get it
<Pathani_Wonder> I have a Partioned Drive and XP won't boot, it says Error 21
<else> how can i find out the actual resolution of the xserver?
<ace_ace> bacon333 any luck with the hash ?
<bacon333> nope
<ssbp2we> ace_ace, where is pastebin?
<fdssdf> does anyone know how to unmount a disc?
<bacon333> Its not working...
<ori> should I just do it in here?
<kishan> ori:lol
<kishan> ok ok
<bacon333> the program (winMd5sum) is hanging...
<alteroo> fdssdf: sudo umount /dev/cdrom.. you can try that..
<kishan> ori: how did u set up the gtalk
<mewconsulting> after I install the Sun's JDK do I need to restart Ubuntu for it to take effect?
<gluttony> ok, i finally have sound working on my comp, but just music sound. browser sounds and system sounds still have a layer of static on them
<ssbp2we> alteroo, but how will u see if i put it in pastebin?
<ori> protocol xmpp
<CheshireViking> kishan, ori are you both registered with freenode? you need to be registered to receive pms (or could be reigistered to send, can't remember which)
<ssbp2we> ace_ace, where is pastebin?
<ace_ace> bacon333: it can take a long time to calculate a has for a whole cd ! on my sytem, couple of minutes...
<CheshireViking> !paste
<fdssdf> unmount command not found alteroo :(
<ssbp2we> !paste sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bacon333> ok
<ori> I got a pm from a different user
<Lacrymology> excuse me, can someone help me configure amule? it's DLing stupidly slowly
<ori> where do I register?
<kishan> i am not registered
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pathani_Wonder> Uhm, anyone? Error 21...
<alteroo> fdssdf: sudo umount /dev/cdrom.. you can try that.. not unmount.. umount
<kishan> where do i register
<fdssdf> haha thanks!
<ace_ace> ssbp2we: you need to go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<CheshireViking> !resgister | oro, kishan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resgister - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cabreca> Please I need help with Sound uicer
<alteroo> fdssdf: i think .. eject works too
<ace_ace> and then paste your stuff and then you get an url
<CheshireViking> !register | oro, kishan
<cabreca> *Juicer
<ubotu> oro, kishan: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ace_ace> and paste that url here !
<kazol> I cannot get my sound card to work.
<kishan> thanks buddy
<ori> ori not oro
<bacon333> cool
<stefg> Pathani_Wonder: http://www.mepis.org/node/5782
<bacon333> got the hash, you were right ace_ace :D
<ori> !register | ori
<Herotaka> how do i start a program in the background, using a terminal?
<Hecate07> dont get picky over the spellin, be thankful ur gettin the help in the first place
<ace_ace> bacon333: *win*md5sum eh ?
<Pathani_Wonder> Thank you stefg
<CheshireViking> ori, sorry
<alain_> salut a tous
<ori> sorry
<Lacrymology> Herotaka, program&
<rr_lap> why does gnome screw up the order of the gidgets on the top bar like clock and logout and stuff
<Herotaka> thats the command?
<kazol> I cannot get the sound card to work: "Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)"
<ssbp2we> alteroo, i found  pastebin, its online so do i paste it here?
<bacon333> apparently the md5 sum I had was the right one
<Lacrymology> Herotaka, for example konkeror&
<ace_ace> herotaka: add an ampersand (&) after the command
<alteroo> ori: try that link for google talk http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<ace_ace> herotaka: like: command &
<ssbp2we> but if i paste it here how will you know it?
<Herotaka> ohhhh, thanks
<Lacrymology> Herotaka, but if you close the term it'll close as well
<bacon333> It's correct ace_ace
<Herotaka> b00000001
<ssbp2we> and whendo i get my feedback?
<alteroo> ssbp2we: yes.. you paste it there..
<Hecate07> because you presssubmit and a link appears
<Hecate07> or "paste!"
<ace_ace> ssbp2we: you get an url specific to your paste and you post that url here !
<kazol> Is there a way to make Ubuntu overall more verbose? For example, display real-time status when copying files?
<kishan> ori: try this http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<bacon333> Hmm.
<Henica> Okay. So it tells me " Run "kfontview" from the command line"  what is the actual text that I need to type to make it run?
<bacon333> I can actually write another disc
<Herotaka> one more thing, if i restart my comp remotely and want to log in using bnc, how do i restart the graphical interface?
<bacon333> but I believe I only have one more CD-R left
<A1>  i've installed three different versions of ubuntu (6.1, 7.04 and feisty, i've also installed the 64 bit version of 6.1) and have experienced this problem on all versions-- i have an nvidia geforce 6100 integrated graphics card and an AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+ and i keep getting these graphics glitches where my screen "blinks" , does anyone believe they may be able to help me?
<bacon333> I had an entire batch of CDs which were bad... so
<Hecate07> time to change supplier ;)
<alteroo> kazol: do you mean via the commandline?
<ori> I already tried that link
<ace_ace> ssbp2we: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21044/plain/
<scarter_> stop/start of bcm43xx and stop/start of networking have no effect. could this be a gnome-network-manager issue?
<ori> that's where I got my settings from
<Henica> Anyone?
<kazol> alteroo: I've never tried it. So it's more verbose? Is there a way to make the gui more verbose?
<jgoo> ok - I am trying to partition a 60gb laptop drive FUJITSU MHV2060AH. It is NTFS. I tried the 7.04 installer partitioner, no dice. I tried gparted, nothing. Anyone have a hint? I am googling, finding some tools, I am sure I will eventually partition it, but I am stuborn, so I would like to know why it wont partition... it could be a SCSI disk, is that why??
<bacon333> Oops, I accidentally snapped a CD in half :/
<hiromitzarugi> Can someone tell me how take a back up file and set it back as the original
<ace_ace> bacon333: if the hash is good
<bacon333> Yes
<faintofhearts> Does anyone know if it is possible to enable direct rendering in a XGL session?
<bacon333> the hash is good
<ace_ace> and your cd checks out (with the check that is on the boot menu of the cd)
<EADG> Henica: open a terminal and type kfontview
<kazol> Has anyone here configured software RAID-1 using mdadm?
<ace_ace> why would we still think the cd is bad ?
<bacon333> yup
<AntiFreeze> does ubuntu have a method for loading foreign device drivers during an installation?
<ace_ace> kazol: yep
<bacon333> Well...
<alteroo> kazol: not sure about the gui.. but you can cp -v * to here.. and I will give you some verbose-ness..
<Henica> Just type it? No other command with it?
<bacon333> The installer says it cannot find the APT thing
<bacon333> er
<bacon333> the Linux kernel on the apt
<ace_ace> ah
<faintofhearts> Does anyone know if it is possible to enable direct rendering in a XGL session?
<EADG> Henica: :)
<bacon333> weird
<bacon333> even though it loads the linux kernel in the beginning...
<daschl> hey folks.. i read this launchpad entry https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/bash/+bug/102105 and wondered why dash is the standard sh and not bash.. why is this so?
<ori> kishan: that is where I got my settings from, it still doesn't work
<ace_ace> bacon333: i have some apt error too but it after the install completes !
<bacon333> oh
<bacon333> odd
<Henica> That doesn't seem to work, EADG.
<kazol> ace_ace: Is there an easy way to do it? I could not find a definite online guide.
<hiromitzarugi> Anyone know how to Take the back up files you make and Reinitualize them because my computer is sevearly fucked up
<kishan> ori: did u double check it
<EADG> Henica: k, lets try 'sudo kfontview"
<ori> yea
<AnAnt> how can I install a TTF font ?
<ace_ace> kazol: if youe installing, with the alternate cd, the manual partitioner can do it for you.
<Henica> Tried it EADG.
<ace_ace> kazol: will that be helpfull ?
<crossout> hi!, sound wont come out the audigy card, how do I fix it? It use to work I think :/
<Henica> AnAnt, that's what I'm doing right now.
<kazol> ace_ace: I already installed it.
<kishan> ori: lets do it again so what did u tupe in the server seeting
<Herotaka> if i restart my comp remotely and want to log in using bnc, how do i restart the graphical interface
<ssbp2we> ace_ace, stefg, alteroo: here is my output in pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21045/
<kazol> ace_ace: I've heard you could use mdadm.
<CheshireViking> Henica, what error message do you get?
<AnAnt> Henica: how ?
<EADG> Henica: does it return an error msg?
<v3n0m> nay help?
<ace_ace> kazol: you know you need free space, and change stuff in the partitioning, yeah ?
<Henica> AnAnt : I'm following this guide: http://penguinfonts.com/howto/ubuntu.php
<jgoo> ace_ace: I have a problem with the partitioner  =  doesn't work , neither does gparted - possible routes to look at?
<Flannel> !sound | crossout
<ubotu> crossout: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<faintofhearts> Does anyone know if it is possible to enable direct rendering in a XGL session?
<Henica> And it just says the command is not found.
<AnAnt> Henica: thanks
<ace_ace> !raid
<Henica> No problem hon.
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ssbp2we> ace_ace, stefg, alteroo: here is my output in pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21045/
<crossout> k its done
<alteroo> Herotaka: gnome or kde?
<kazol> ace_ace: I have a fully partitioned 80GB master, and a blank 80GB slave.
<julio_> Does anyone know of a good, easy program for DVD authoring?
<Flannel> !fonts | Henica
<jgoo> ace_ace: It is a SCSI disk, NTFS - is that why gparted / ubuntu partitioner fail?
<ori> kishan: ok connect port is 5222
<ace_ace> kozal: does that maybe help you ?
<ubotu> Henica: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Flannel> Henica: try using that one
<Herotaka> whatever the default for ubuntu is
<Herotaka> i gues thats gnome
<Hecate07> ssbp2we: give them chance to read it
<ori> kishan: connect server is talk.google.com
<crossout> Flannel: what did u mean with !sound?
<alteroo> Herotaka: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart #may help
<ssbp2we> Hecate07, ok
<ace_ace> jgoo: no idea why partititoning fails
<chippy_> starting open office wordprocessing I get the following message Failed to execute child process "/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/ooffice-writer.png" (Permission denied) Does anyone have an idae how to solve this.....Newbie question switched to Ubuntu today from windows Vista
<ori> kishan: proxy type is use gnome proxy settings
<ace_ace> jgoo: can be many reasons
<kevin> huhu
<rr_lap> why does gnome screw up the order of the gidgets on the top bar like clock and logout and stuff
<Henica> But it would help to figure out how to run a program fromt he terminal.
<Flannel> crossout: read the bit ubotu said afterwards.  Lots of sound troubleshooting things
<Henica> the*
<jgoo> ace_ace: top 3?
<kazol> ace_ace: I don't want to reinstall Ubuntu. I've heard you can do it after installation, like in Windows Server 2003.
<ori> kishan: good so far?
<binks> anyone no if and how to install linux MCE
<crossout> Flannel: k
<hollunder> Does anybody know if feisty needs to be installed on a primary partition
<jgoo> ace_ace: a file left at the end of the partition? SCSI not supported? ?
<EADG> Henica: is kfontview installed?
<Henica> Yes.
<bacon333> Alright, well, I'm going to go...
<kishan> ori: yes good
<lm> hey everybody, can someone please tell me where ican change the global settings for character encoding in gnome?
<bacon333> And try to re-install Ubuntu
<ace_ace> crossout: there are some robots living here and you can summon them with !, like: !sound
<ori> kishan: protocol xmpp
<EADG> Henica: You are using Kubuntu?
<Flannel> binks: That's offtopic, please ask elsewhere
<ori> kishan: screen name is my username without the @gmail.com
<crossout> ace_ace: oh ok :p
<ace_ace> jgoo: scsi is of course supported since 1991 :-)
<bacon333> later
<ori> kishan: server is gmail.com
<binks> Flannel: why is it
<kishan> ok under proxy tab use gnome proxy seetings
<v3n0m> ubuntu freeze upon install, any ideas?
<ori> kishan: resource is Home
<ssbp2we> mldonkey server error pasted @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21045/
<darwin> What is a good easy program for DVD authoring in Ubuntu?
<lm> anybody?
<Henica> I installed kcontrol, as it specified. EADG
<ori> kishan: anything wrong with that?
<Neil-> darwin: I use k3b
<crossout> ubotu: well it is done, it works with the mother board card but it wont switch to the audigy
<binks> darwin: tovid or devede
<ace_ace> crossout: try it, just type !sound at the beginning of the line
<kishan> ori: so fat good
<runev> Quick question regarding mplayer. When i set the dvd device location in preferences to /media/cdrom (the dvd-rom mount point) - and select DVD -> Open Disk, then gmplayer starts reading numbers of tracks, subtitles, chapters and so forth off the disk - but then it just hangs, doing nothing more - any ideas?
<faintofhearts> Anyone knoe if you can enable direct rendering in an XGL session?
<YouginB> hi guys. I'm very very new to Ubuntu, installed just an hour ago. Could you please point me to the good storage of themes for Ubuntu? Thank you!
<crossout> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<EADG> Henica: K, try alt+f2 kcontrol
<hiromitzarugi> Someone please help my wacom tablet isnt working at all
<Flannel> binks: because this is an ubuntu help channel, Linux MCE isn't an official part of ubuntu.  You're unlikely to get help here about it anyway.  You might try in their forums
<kishan> ori use in proxy seetings default gnome proxy seetings
<eightball> is it ok to update from 6.06 to 6.10 then to 7.04 or is it better to backup and start from scratch?
<faintofhearts> YouginB: art.gnome.org
<crossout> ubotu: thank you :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ace_ace> crossout: uboto is the robot :-0 no use talking to it other then in commands starting with !
<ace_ace> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alteroo> YouginB: gnome-looks.org i think
<ori> kishan: Use GNOME Proxy Settings?
<binks> faintofhearts: ok nps
<kishan> ori: yes
<YouginB> faintofhearts: thanks, I'll check it!
<darwin> Neil-: Does that make menus and such?
<binks> Flannel: nps sorry
<ori> kishan: that's what I'm using
<crossout> ace_ace: oops!
<Henica> Hmm.. alt + f2 run = kfontveiw seems to work.
<eightball> ?
<Henica> Thanks.
<kishan> ori: donnot check any of the xmpp option
<ace_ace> !oops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ace_ace> ha ha
<Flannel> binks: oh.  Also, try #linuxmce, that seems to exist
<faintofhearts> YouginB: No problem.
<faintofhearts> Anyone knoe if you can enable direct rendering in an XGL session?
<jgoo> ace_ace - what can I do to troubleshoot the partitioner? I am looking for logs, the errors are very generic
<ace_ace> jgoo: what was your problem agian ? Please describe
<binks> Flannel: cheers
<ori> kishan: they're unchecked
<kishan> ori: fair enouch
<alteroo> eightball: it seems that a fresh upgrade avoids most probs. Upgrading was ok for ... I recommend a clean install just backup first
<crossout> ace_ace: lol well i guess i'll take a look at the trouble shooting first
<kishan> save them
<Neil-> darwin: Sorry I'm not 100% sure
<eightball> ok, thanks
<kishan> ori :save them
<ori> kishan: any other ideas?
<ace_ace> jgoo: did it happen during install ? of the livecd or the alternate cd ?
<jgoo> ace_ace: the ubuntu 7.04 partitioner fails to partition, I then tried gparted. the error I pasted way back on here. cannot write the data it says.
<alteroo> eightball: fresh install no fresh upgrade.. srry
<jgoo> livecd install
<alteroo> eightball: no prob..
<ori> kishan: ok
<ace_ace> jgoo: you might try the alternate install cd, text based but I believe a stronger partitioner.
<jgoo> I set the ubuntu to use just 7gb at the end... then I tried the same with gparted.
<eightball> alteroo: i was afraid of that :D
<tsmithe> crossout, if you want to change sound card, install asoundconf-gtk
<ace_ace> jgoo: was your ntfs partition taking up the entire disk /
<kishan> ori: now go to pidgin main accounts---add/edit so uncheck the account and check again and see if it works
<tsmithe> it's in feisty
<YouginB> you know, I'm looking for some kind of Mac theme... I can't find it on art.gnome.org
<alteroo> eightball: dont be afraid.. we're here :)
<jgoo> ace_ace - entire disk, yes
<alteroo> YouginB: try gnome-looks.org you may find one there..
<crossout> tsmithe: thank you man :D
<scarter_> network issues after hibernation startup. stop/start of bcm43xx and stop/start of networking have no effect. could this be a gnome-network-manager issue?
<ace_ace> jgoo: so it wanted to resize the partition ? did you ask it to resize the ntfs partitiopn ?
<eightball> alteroo: it's just I suck at backing up because I always miss *something* that I'd rather have kept :P
<ori> kishan: mulet139@gmail.com/Home disconnected: Unable to create socket
<tsmithe> crossout, :)
<alteroo> eightball: well.. why dont you try an upgrade then..
<alteroo> ?
<jgoo> ace_ace - yes, the installer has a straightforward slider, I set it to 90% (I believe... erm, that means keep 90% of the disk? oh dear... I think I see a flaw in my plans)
<tsmithe> crossout, in gnome, it should appear in SystemPreferencesDefault Sound Card
<chippy_> what program can i use to run windows in ubuntu ?
<ace_ace> jgoo: eh ?
<Erock> Hey, I got a really newbie question: I am about to install ubuntu on one of my IDE drives, and I was wondering if I will be able to access data on my SATA raid0 array (which is a winXP drive)
<kishan> ori: are other protocols working
<jgoo> I assumed I was sliding it to see how much was left... not how much to use up, since the left hand side blocks at the used portion, so it feels like I am setting the percentage to resize it to, which I think it right
<lm> hey everybody, can somebody tell me where to change the global character encoding in gnome?
<alteroo> YouginB: srry.. the actual link is www.gnome-look.org not looks
<jgoo> I set it to 80 odd percent, on a 50% full disk
<ori> kishan: msn works no problem
<Hecate07> erock: you should be able to see it as read-only
<ace_ace> jgoo: there you go !
<YouginB> aha, this one better, alteroo :)
<jgoo> ace_ace: but doesn't that mean, 50% of the remaining?
<kishan> ori: try restaring the pidgin
<jgoo> it certainly looks like that the way the bounds of the slider are between 'used' and 'max' :/
<ace_ace> jgoo: i don know, now maybe try it with other values and see if it works...
<alteroo> YouginB: go macify!
<jgoo> I shall retry, but this is very worrying :)
<jgoo> ok brb
<gmer3> I'm wondering how well Ubuntu supports hardware "standby" mode on desktop PCs?
<chippy_> I want to run dreamweaver  in ubuntu is this possible ?
<ace_ace> jgoo: why worrying ?
<tux666> you need to install the gnutls libraries and set it to true during compiling of pidgin!
<ori> kishan: didn't work
<ori> kishan: maybe I'm missing a library or something?
<Erock> Hecate: so I wont be able to change modify or add anything stored on raid0?
<crossout> tsmithe: thx man it works now, but now the master volume control doesn't work :-(
<kishan> ori: yes u might be where did u install pidgin from
<Hecate07> !pidgin
<heavenquake> How do I downgrade a package using apt-get/aptitude?
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<ori> kishan: http://getdeb.net
<rr_lap> why does gnome screw up the order of the gidgets on the top bar like clock and logout and stuff
<tsmithe> crossout, well that's probably a bug in alsa-utils then, and you should file it as one in launchpad :)
<Hecate07> can i download pidgin and compile it anyway?
<toboo> hi any speack portuguese?
<alteroo> rr_lap: you can right click and lock applets if you dont want them to move around..
<kishan> ori : let me check where i did it from
<rr_lap> alteroo: they are locked when it happend
<heavenquake> I have installed wine from their repos, meaning I have the newest version. I want to downgrade to the former version. How would I do that?
<CheshireViking> !pt | toboo
<ploom> Hecate07,  yes, you can, its pretty easy to cokpile
<ubotu> toboo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ori> kishan: ok
<alteroo> rr_lap: ok...
<kishan> ori: did u remove ur gaim
<ploom> cokpile = compile :-p
<rr_lap> alteroo: when i turn on my computer they are all rearraged and they were locked when i placed them
<crossout> tsmithe: thanks :)
<gmer3> Wondering if separate WinXP / Ubuntu partitions is better than using XP under VMWare occasionally, with only an Ubuntu partition?
<daschl> hey folks.. i read this launchpad entry https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/bash/+bug/102105 and wondered why dash is the standard sh and not bash.. why is this so?
<Blazingazn> My friend helped me set up partitions for ubuntu he made a swap an ext3 and an extended and theres an unallocated how would i set up ubuntu manual partition or resize the hda3? i'm planning to dualboot.
<toboo> !pt
<Hecate07> ploom: how would i go about compiling it then
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<alteroo> rr_lap: i dont know why that happens..
<ori> kishan: no
<gmer3> join #ubuntu-install
<tsmithe> crossout, adding to my >1000 mails "bugs to check" folder :P
<Blazingazn> Me?
<dawn_chorus> Blazingazn, how big is the unpartitioned space?
<Blazingazn> the ext3??
<kishan> ori : that might be causing the problem first remove gaim using synaptic
<dawn_chorus> Blazingazn, no.  the "free" (unpartitioned) space.
<Blazingazn> 87,831.9
<Blazingazn> oh
<ori> kishan: how do I get into synaptic?
<chippy_> dreamweaver running in Ubuntu is this posible ? how ? thnx
<tux666> @hecate:download the source and read the INSTALL file
<necrodrako> I need help, I am using ubuntu 7.04 and my other hard drive partitions are read only, thus i cannot delete stuff
<Blazingazn> 1,375.7
<Blazingazn> is the unallocated
<m1r> is there a way to isntall unbuntu livecd without going into desktop ?
<necrodrako> how to i make it not read only
<Blazingazn> assuming its the free space
<Hecate07> ploom: i found my answer on Google
<dawn_chorus> Blazingazn, oh i see.  you want to put ubuntu on the ext3, yes?
<Blazingazn> Yes
<Blazingazn> I can host a screenie
<procrastinator_> http://www.foiledspun.com:8080/Screenshot.png
<dawn_chorus> Blazingazn, use manual partitioning.
<ploom> Hecate07,  good job :-)
<begeert> hello how can a normal user mount a partition
<kishan> ori: system---admistrator ---synaptic package ----in search type gaim--- the selct gaim---right click ---remove it
<PriceChild> begeert, can't
<procrastinator_> My firefox currently looks like that picture, is there anyway to force firefox to not use the ubuntu themes and have those buttons be there normal color?
<Blazingazn> dawn_Chorus if i host a screenie could you take a look at it?
<dawn_chorus> Blazingazn, i'd be happy to.  :)
<Blazingazn> Because i tried the manual install it says i need a "/" and i was kinda confused.
<gmer3> begeert, do you mean non-root user?
<crossout> hey I heard somebody was trying to install pidgin, I installed :D, have any questions?
<begeert> huh???
<begeert> exacly
<Blazingazn> I just want to know if i set up my partitions right
<begeert> exactly
<dawn_chorus> Blazingazn, yes.  just mount the ext3 partition to mount.  Set / as the mount point of the ext3 partition.
<ori> kishan: where do I type that?
<gmer3> begeert, probably cant - sudo root account... is the only option?
<tux666> a normal user cannot mount.needs root auth
<Blazingazn> I also have other like extended what do i do with those?
<scoobydoo28139> ubotu tv card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blazingazn> others*(
<procrastinator_> anyone?
<begeert> there must be a workaround right....
<kishan> ori: there is a serch option at the top
<scoobydoo28139> ubotu thank you!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crossout> he I'm using pidgin :)
<johnm1019> are there 64 bit drivers for broadcomm wireless or ati (r-xpress-200m specifically) ?
<begeert> I mean it works with fedora
<scoobydoo28139> lol
<Silver_Seagull> koo
<koodel> Silver_Seagull:  heeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: Hey
<necrodrako> how do i make my other ntfs partitions not read only?
<dawn_chorus> Blazingazn, an extended is kind of like a big envelope that houses other partitions.  don't worry about setting a mount point for the extended partition, just the ext3 partition.
<gmer3> It's a security/policy issue, probably not allowed in linux
<modern> hi
<ori> kishan: sorry, the top of what?
<Rondom> johnm1019: bcm43xx should work
<modern> private
<ori> kishan: oh god nevermind I'm being an idiot
<dawn_chorus> Blazingazn, where'd you put that picture?
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: i did it, its cause of cedega i installed a libc .deb file it wasnt dapper libc version
<Blazingazn> dawn_chorus take a look http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=takealookiq7.png
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: haha ok, wow.....that was entirely not in my thinking :P
<kishan> ori: no problem we are here to help did u get it or not
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: glad it worked out
<gmer3> begeert, Could try chmod'ing the mount program... but that's a bad idea
<ploom> procrastinator_,  the color of your web-buttons is probably adjustable by user css even...
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: i downgraded to orig. dapper vers and updated that version and
<johnm1019> Rondom: ok, one down :) -- im running 32bit right now but have a turion64 processor, didn't know if there was an easy way to switch to 64bit ubuntu
<ori> kishan: one sec opening it now
<procrastinator_> ploom, any ideas how?
<necrodrako> anyone gonna help me>
<dawn_chorus> Blazingazn, that scheme looks OK.  I don't understand why the Swap was placed inside of an extended, but it's no big deal.
<ori> kishan: should I check gaim and gaim-autoprofile?
<procrastinator_> i also thought that, but I have no idea what css property that would be
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: i still cant install gautoclick (graphical autoclick window) cause of -> Checking for GTK+ 2.0 ... no
<Rondom> johnm1019: I guess you are using the native linux-drivers. They work on nearly all platforms you can think of
<ori> kishan:: and gaim-data
<kishan> ori: check gaim
<gmer3> necrodrako - did you check settings in /etc/fstab?
<ori> kishan: and that's it?
<Blazingazn> Dawn_chorus it set my local disk c as hda1 and recovery d as 2 and the ext3 as 3?
<ralf__> i have a problem with dapper when i use eagle the fonts are too small..
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: i.. dont have GTK+ 2.0 ?
<scoobydoo28139> ubotu ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Blazingazn> im planning to dual boot is this okay?
<kishan> ori: are u using feisty awn right
<necrodrako> im new to linux, i dont know what to set in there
<tux666> ori:are you trying to compile pidgin?
<ploom> procrastinator_,  http://www.squarefree.com/userstyles/
<dawn_chorus> Blazingazn, you want to change the ext3 from sda3 to / .
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: What are you running? 6.10, 7.04??
<ori> tux666: no trying to remove gaim
<ori> kishan: yes
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: dapper :)
<scoobydoo28139> #help
<procrastinator_> thank you ploom
<Blazingazn> What do i do with the hda1 and hda1 because i want to dualboot will linux use my windows local disk c?
<ralf__> what can i do to make the fonts bigger?
<kishan> ori: good just check gaim
<necrodrako> what do i set in fstab?
<Blazingazn> it set my local disk c and recovery D to those, do i set to do not use?
<ori> kishan: ok it's removing it
<ploom> procrastinator_, thats just one example, otherwise uniform looking of all the windows is what I like among X and its themes
<ori> kishan: done
<YouginB> thanks guys, the them is really cool. YOu know, I've seen the 3D Desctop switching tool along with many many effects for the windows... what the sort of the tool I have to install to get the same?
<arcad3> what shall i use to chop an .avi file?
<procrastinator_> as do i, but ive been having a lot of problems getting firefox to work in a dark theme
<kishan> ori: now go here http://www.kalpiknigam.com/blog/2007/05/12/install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-all-plugins/
<ploom> procrastinator_, or was it all gtk theme, but anyways, you can always make your special theme too if you want, where firefox is different
<ralf__> i use cadsoft eagle with 6.06 and the text ist very small..
<ori> kishan: so I should remove pidgin aswell right?
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: Did you finish installing the build tools?  You will also want to install GTK
<ralf__> what can i do?
<kishan> ori: remove pidgin also using syaptic
<gmer3> necrodrako, do you see the other volumes in fstab?
<necrodrako> yes
<kishan> ori: see u are clever lol
<dawn_chorus> Blazingazn, there should be mount options for those too.  you can put them whereever in the file tree you like, but normally it would be /media/sda1, /media/sda2, etc.  just be sure to mount /dev/sda3 to / .  :)
<kalpik> kishan, ori: lol! that's my blog :P
<ori> kishan: lol what?
<ori> kishan: ok one sec I'll remove it
<arcad3> what shall i use to chop a .avi file?
<kishan> kalpik: thanks buddy its where i installed all from
<ralf__> can i use the xfonts transcoded but ther is none?
<ori> kalpik: cool
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: so u mean build-essential again ?
<kishan> kalpik: u did great work
<kalpik> kishan, you are most welcome buddy!
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: ja
<kishan> kalpik: u should be helping ori as u are the master
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: NOW that works! GREAT! :D
<gmer3> unfortunately, I'm not booted into ubuntu so I can't be specific, sorry.. just google "fstab ntfs ubuntu"
<kalpik> kishan, haha..
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: but still same message.. gtk 2.0 no
<ralf__> must i instal gtk new?
<Devon_Bondi> stupid question but I havnt used IRC in ages.... how would i register a nickname?
<kishan> ori: now install pidgin from the kalpik site
<Henica> Okay. So I downloaded something that I want to install. It's a .bin file. I can't just click on it to install.. what must I do to install this?
<ori> kishan: this is the same link where I originally got pidgin
<dawn_chorus> !nick | Devon_Bondi
<kishan> ori: yes yes
<ubotu> Devon_Bondi: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ralf__> do someone hear me?
<ori> kishan: it brings this up http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Pidgin
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: ok, so apt-get gtk, or use Synaptic to install gtk
<Devon_Bondi> thx
<kishan> ori: do it again
<ori> kishan: k one sec
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: kk :)
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: Although it is very odd you do not have GTK at all
<kalpik> ori, yeah, i just compiled the plugins.. pidgin is to be installed from getdeb only
<Henica> Anyone?
<ralf__> what is with my problem of the small fonts in eagle
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: it is.. but whats the packet name exactly
<necrodrako> gmer3 what do i do in fstab?
<ori> kishan: should I bother downloading the plugins too? or just get reguler insall working
<ralf__> where i get the transcoded xfonts?
<Zigosity> Hello. I'm trying to access a shared folder on my Ubuntu box from my Windows PC, but it's giving me a "No permission to access resource" error when I try. Anyone know what's wrong?
<joachim-n> how do I mass rename files in the terminal?
<kishan> ori: first lets try pidgin then we can install plugins
<Rondom> joachim-n: mv
<ori> kishan: ok so it's installed
<kalpik> Zigosity, did you add a samba user?
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: udo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Zigosity> Kalpik: I'm pretty sure I did.
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: thx
<kishan> ori: now configure the gtalk as earlier
<Hecate07> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<joachim-n>  mv *.php *.html doesn't work
<ori> kishan: it remembered my settings, which I take is not good
<Hecate07> hmm no thats not it
<Henica> Okay. So I downloaded something that I want to install. It's a .bin file. I can't just click on it to install.. what must I do to install this? [again] 
<ori> kishan: even though I did complete removal using synaptic package
<gmer3> necrodrako Be careful, but this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009  (I've never done it myself)
<Hecate07> my keyboard freezes after about 5 minutes of loading into ubunti
<jrib> joachim-n: use "rename"
<Hecate07> cant do anything with it then
<kishan> no problem
<kalpik> Zigosity, you can ping the ubuntu machine right? and check if any firewalls are restricting access
<kishan> ori: is the server gmail.com
<kalpik> ori, it WILL take your settings
<ralf__> do someone know this probs with eagle under dapper..
<ori> kishan: yes
<kalpik> ori, to remove settings, open terminal and type rm -r .gaim
<Henica> ... *is ignored*
<jrib> m1r: use the alternate cd
<premier_> hello, I've been noticing a popping sound on all videos that I try to play... how can I diagnose it?
<ori> kishan, kalpik should I try removing all settings and doing it from scratch?
<Zigosity> Kalpik: I can ping it, and see it on the network, and there are no firewalls blocking it right now.
<kitten> Alright, I know this is idiotic, but I'm running Dapper and would like to switch to Feisty... but I don't want to give up my beloved Smokey Blue theme.
<ori> kishan: the server is gmail.com
<insomniac190> I am unable to set a static ip on a wired network connection without the wired network option disappearing, can anyone help?
<kalpik> ori, why do you want to remove the settings?
<ori> kalpik, I figured maybe that is a part of the problem
<kitten> I don' tknow enough about metacity themes to do this, but isn't there a way to just steal the theme files from my current Dapper install?
<ZeZu> where can i get source for grub w/ ubuntu mods ?
<giannis> join #ubuntu-gr
<ori> kalpik, since nothing else seems to work
<wxq2378> i have a problem.. automount (of usb mem stick e.g.) is not working after suspend to disk (Feisty on AMD64), how can a restart the automount feature?
<kishan> ori: are u able to conncect now
<kalpik> ori, what's the problem? :-)
<gmer3> Anyone using VMWare Player or other VM under Ubuntu?
<jrib> ZeZu: apt-get source grub
<Hecate07> can any1 help me, my keyboard freezes after about 5 minutes of being in Ubuntu
<ori> kishan: msn works, gtalk still gives same old error
<ZeZu> jrib, thanks
<whtet> i am not seeing lvm option in 7.0.4 partition process
<kishan> ori: post the error for kalpik
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: damaged packets again (?) hes crying about: libpango1.0-dev (>= 1.10.0-2) >> libcairo2-dev
<jrib> kitten: is that a theme you installed yourself?
<ori> kalpik, the error gtalk gives me is
<ralf__> can someone help me with this problem eagle under dapper is nearly not readably
<kalpik> Zigosity, hmm.. wait for someone more knowledgeable then ;-)
<ori> mullet139@gmail.com/Home disconnected: Unable to create socket
<kitten> jrib: No, it was default with Dapper and unsupported in Edgy and beyond.
<kitten> Well, not "default", but included with gnome-themes.
<frojnd> what's the package name that has all tools for compile?
<ralf__> i mean the fonts are too small
<giannis> kapoios apo ellada?
<Zigosity> Kalpik, okay >_>
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: I'm sorry, I have no idea why your system is throwing all these errors.  I especially do not understand how your system is reporting no GTK, because it ships with GTK installed.
<jrib> frojnd: build-essential
<kalpik> ori, open terminal and type "rm -r .gaim", then restart pidgin
<frojnd> jrib: tnx
<m1r> jrib tnx
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: Have you considered putting a post in the "Long-Term Support" thread on the Ubuntu forums?
<ori> kalpik: error is mullet139@gmail.com/Home disconnected: Unable to create socket
<wxq2378> ralf__: the PCB/schematics tool? there is a bug files on launchpad.net, baybe there is more about it
<Tehk> Anyone know what port the remote desktop uses?
<kalpik> ori, open terminal and type "rm -r .gaim", then restart pidgin
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: 1 sec, same prob like before with libc..
<Henica> Okay. So I downloaded something that I want to install. It's a .bin file. I can't just click on it to install.. what must I do to install this? [againx2] 
<engineer> do someone know why cadsoft eagle under dapper make fonts problems
<gmer3> Anyone use Ubuntu's suspend or standby mode on a desktop PC?
<ori> kalpik: settings are still not gone
<kitten> Henica:  Is it executable?
<ori> kalpik: I don't have gaim installed
<Henica> It's a .bin.. I'm not sure. Heh. *nnob*
<Henica> noob*
<v3n0m> ubuntu freezes after HD-install, works fine from LIVE-CD, any ideas?
<Henica> Gah.. I'm so noob I can't even spell it.
<kitten> Okay, type ls -l <name of file>
<kitten> And it'll tell you the permissions.
<m1r> jrib last try with this one i think :)
<kitten> You're looking for an x indicating "executable".  :P
<neil__> What is the best software for gnome to burn an iso to a cd?
<richard_> GParted keeps on crashing when I try and use it via the livecd :(
<engineer> i need eagle but the fonts are too small i use UTF-8
<wxq2378> engineer: seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/eagle/+bug/60184 ?
<insomniac190> I can't set a static ip on a wired connection
<engineer> i have kubuntu dapper
<Rondom> neil__: both nautilus and brasero should do the job
<scoobydoo28139> I need help getting my ati tv card up and running, any takers on this?
<kalpik> ori, hmm.. type "rm -r .purple"
<jrib> Henica: what are you trying to install?
<engineer> thanx
<Lenluin> I have to ask... I have two computers running ubuntu, and I need to transfer a folder across the network, whats the best way to go about doing this?
<ori> kalpik: that worked
<lmnop_> scoobydoo28139, go ask on #linuxtv
<kitten> Lenluin: Honestly?  scp is easiest for me.
<funkmaster> can i somehow install twisted 2.4 on feisty?
<wxq2378> Lenluin: i usualy use ssh/scp
<kalpik> ori, now try and create all accounts again :)
<Henica> It tells me there is no such fine.. Kitten. xD
<m1r> ussualy it stops on 15% install when it says: searching for filesystems
<Agent0016> hello everybody
<kitten> But there's usually a "network viewer" under "places".
<Agent0016> i have a problem
<Lenluin> scp, huh? I'll have to check it out
<kitten> Henica: What is it you're trying to install?
<ori> kalpik: still unable to create socket
<Henica> Real Player thing for firefox so I can watch the movies that I'm after.
<Agent0016> with ubuntu, when i leave the computer idle for some time and than i try to use it again it is stuck
<scoobydoo28139> tks lmnop
<jrib> !realplayer > Henica (see the private message from ubotu)
<wxq2378> Lenluin: its a command line tool. ssh can be used to login on remote computers, scp is the ssh tool to copy files
<Agent0016> i think the hard drive turns off for power saving but when it comes back on it doesnt store the system
<Agent0016> can you help me
<kalpik> ori, follow this: http://www.manast.com/2007/05/11/how-to-configure-pidgin-to-work-with-google-talk/
<kitten> Henica: When you do   ls -l filename.bin   Can you paste the output here?
<jrib> kitten: well it should be in /usr/share/themes/Smokey-Blue but i am trying to figure out why it is no longer in gnome-themes.  Especially since it is still in the description...
<ori> kalpik: now msn won't connect
<Henica> ls: RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: No such file or directory
<kitten> jrib: haha, I noticed.  But there's some discussion that it was no longer being supported, so it got removed.
<kitten> Personally I say, what's to "support", it's a freakin' theme.
<kitten> But yeah.
<kalpik> ori, do you use any proxy?
<m1r> unbelivable that it just get frozen on 15%
<lethu> Agent0016, does it happen after the screensaver has started?
<wxq2378> i have a problem.. automount (of usb mem stick e.g.) is not working after suspend to disk (Feisty on AMD64), how can a restart the automount feature?
<ori> kalpik: not that I know of, I have a router, how would I check?
<Jim_Beam> *** anyone got a recommendation for a free project management tool ?
<ralf__> i read it but my problem is that eagle works bur the menuetext is so small that i nearly cant read it
<Agent0016> lethu, i dont really know, but i think no
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: i did it! its running ! gautoclick2, i just had so many NON-dapper versions installed.. my system was confused lol
<Agent0016> it happens when i leave it about 5 min idle
<kitten> jrib: I guess what I'm asking is, is there a reason I couldn't steal that directory from my current Dapper install, and use it in Feisty?
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: i fixed everything and now everything is running again :D thx much for your tips
<kalpik> ori, umm.. if you have a router i doubt you are using any proxy
<j__> Jim_Beam: There's one in Add Remove
<kalpik> ori, MSN is giving the same error?
<ralf__> it must something to do with transcoded fonts but dapper havent it?
<jrib> kitten: maybe, but trying won't hurt anything.  Just drop it in ~/.themes in feisty
<ori> kalpik: no, it's saying can't connect to server
<Silver_Seagull> koodel: haha, glad I could help...whatever I did :p
<lethu> Agent0016, is this issue new or did you experience it since you installed ubuntu?
<koodel> Silver_Seagull: ;]  cya and good night
<r41n> hi :)
<kitten> jrib: The reason I'm asking is -- and I don't want to hear any snickering -- I don't want to go to Feisty if I acn't have this stupid theme.
<kitten> I'll just stick with Dapper.
<kalpik> ori, and gaim worked fine
<kalpik> ?
<j__> Jim_Beam: It's Under Add/Remove -> Office -> Project Management
<ori> kalpik: no, it gave me the same exact problems
<toboo> my user dont chang for root, i use command "sudo su" for chang for root, any help me plz
<Agent0016> even during the installation when i left the computer working on itself and when i came back about 30 mins later it was stuck
<ori> kalpik: but msn worked fine on both pidgin and gaim, but now that we reset settings msn doesn't work either
<jrib> kitten: it should work.  The comment on the bug #78053 suggests it's just a maintainer issue.  (Maybe you want to maintain it and get it back in!?)
<KDan> hello - I'm trying to use the map_static option in NFS, but NFS is complaining that it's an "unknown option"... I really need this to work to avoid having to change uids all over the place... All I can find online is reports that "map_static doesn't work anymore", with replies saying it's been fixed (these reports range all the way from 1999 to 2004)... any ideas?
<kitten> jrib: If I knew the first thing about maintaining I would, and I'm seriously considering it because I can't be the only one who likes those themes.
<Agent0016> if i installed the system by continuing to move the mouse or doing smth else (no idle) it went fine
<wxq2378> toboo: added that user additionally? put it in the "admin" group
<kitten> To be perfectly hones tthough, I don't even know what it means to "maintain" something like that.
<kalpik> ori, you have to enter your full email address under screen name  for MSN, i hope you are doing that
<kitten> I mean, they're static pngs and bitmaps.
<kitten> Why aren't they totally portable?
<ceil420> !nvidia | corpis
<ubotu> corpis: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ID2> Hello everyone, is somebody confortable with gstreamer or video in general because I have a problem
<Jim_Beam> j__: what is it called ? keyword 'project' returns too many...
<KDan> !map_static
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about map_static - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KDan> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<verb3k> !logs > verb3k
<tideline> KDan: where are you putting the map _static entry?
<KDan> in the /etc/exports
<KDan> even if i have it as the only option it errors out
<j__> Jim_Beam: It's litterally called 'Project Planner'
<kubuntufan> is there transcoded fonts for dappe?
<ID2> my videos in totem are blueish can someone help me ?
<ori> kalpik: yes I am
<kubuntufan> is there transcoded fonts for dapper?
<lethu> Agent0016, using noacpi (or "noapic nolapic") as boot parameter might be your solution
<KDan> e.g.: /my/share 192.168.1.100(map_static=/etc/nfs.map)
<Jim_Beam> ok. found. looked in synaptic first ;-)
<j__> Jim_Beam: whoops my bad 'Project Management'
<nicolah> any amsn+music plugin+rhythmbox user ?
<tideline> KDan: what does your map look like
<kitten> jrib: I think I'll try it on my Feisty laptop at home; if it works then great and I'll see what I can do to maintain it.
<tideline> !paste | KDan
<ubotu> KDan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kalpik> ori, install gaim and check if you can access MSN from it
<j__> cool :)
<toboo> [wxq2378] : whem i make it?
<Agent0016> lethu, where do i add this parameter?
<j__> that's what you meant right?
<j__> like a MS Project type deal?
<jrib> kitten: I just tried it here, it works fine
<ori> kalpik: msn wasn't working on gaim for a bit too and then it magically worked
<kubuntufan> what can i do that my eagle fonts look bigger
<ori> kalpik: but I'll quickly reinstall gaim and see
<lethu> Agent0016, at kernel line in the grub menu.lst file
<ori> kalpik: what do I don't get is that I had it working on 64 bit version of ubuntu a few days ago
<kalpik> ori, i suspect there is something wrong with your internet connection then..
<kitten> jrib: Seriously?
<lethu> Agent0016, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jrib> kitten: yes
<KDan> tideline: using \n for newline rather than pastebin, since it's only 2 lines long:   uid 501 1000\ngid 501 1000\n
<KDan> that's it
<kitten> jrib: Can you briefly explain what you did?
<luisbg__> what should I do if a process doesn't want to die after a few kill -9?
<ori> kalpik: could it be a router firewall issue?
<r41n> can someone plz help me out? i wonder if it is possible to play games using a virtualized XP/Vista? I know it ain't possible with vmware or VirtualPC, so i'm asking just to be sure.
<kitten> Grabbed /usr/share/themes/Smokey-Blue and then...?
<jrib> kitten: copy it into ~/.themes, that's all
<kitten> Huh!
<Smokey> Stop saying smokey!11!!
<kalpik> ori, quite possible, if your router is blocking outgoing ports
<jrib> Smokey: haha
<kitten> haha smokey.
<Agent0016> ok  lethu thnx
<ID2> r41n: no sry
<r41n> thx :)
<ori> kalpik: ok let me check the settings
<Jim_Beam> j__: thanks
<lethu> Agent0016, yw
<j__> Jim_Beam: Anytime :)
<jrib> kitten: are you on feisty now?
<mcn06> Hi, just recently using ubuntu I've noticed the sound is really corrupted
<kalpik> ori, im sorry but i have to leave now.. its 2:30 AM where i live :P Hope someone else helps you :)
<insomniac190> when i try to set a static ip for a wired network connection, my wired network option disappears
<mcn06> could this be due to updated drivers?
<mcn06> if so how can I roll back?
<ori> kalpik: thanks for the help
<kalpik> ori, no problem :)
<tideline> KDan: looks like map_static is supposed to be documented in exports(5) man page - but I'm not seeing it,  have you done an exportfs -r or -a?
<KDan> tideline: yes, that's when i get the error
<insomniac190> nobody knows how i can fix this?
<kishan_> ori: sorry i got a net problem so how far did u get is pidgin working
<ori> kishan: we removed the settings and now msn is not working either
<tideline> KDan: what do you see when you do exportfs?
<ace_ace> insomniac190: what was your problem ?
<scoobydoo28139> i need to pick someones brain a minute about ubuntu, if ya would help me please pm to free the channel tks
<magnetron> scoobydoo28139: please just ask
<kishan_> ori:oopssss
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139: please just ask
<kishan_> ori: what is the error with msn
<mrdude> trying to link up two ubuntu machines, cant seem to get it to work, anyone know an absolute way to tell if the connection is working?
<insomniac190> ace_ace: when i try to set a static ip for a wired network connection, my wired network option disappears
<ori> kishan: failed to connect to server
<scoobydoo28139> ok magnetron , i would like to know if thre is a (defrag for linux)
<mett_> hi
<ace_ace> insomniac190 how do you set the static ip ? with what program ?
<mcn06> My audio is Intel High Defintion Audio that is corrupted if that helps at all
<kitten> Uhm, jrib...
<kishan_> ori: seems to be network problem ...are u behind a firewall or something like proxy
<magnetron> scoobydoo28139: if you use ext2 or ext3, you will most probably not need it, but it exists
<kitten> Presumably I also put the Smokey icons in ~/.icons ?
<insomniac190> ace_ace: i have to run ill be back in 5-10 minutes
<ori> kishan_: that's what I'm trying to figure out
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139: never needed as far as I know
<mett_> sorry...in messages i have a lot of this lines...May 15 20:24:32 vaio gconfd (root-5297): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0....what are?
<ori> kishan_: I'm using a router, but have't found a firewall
<jrib> kitten: yeah, if you want the icons as well, that will work
<tideline> KDan: do you have anything in the hosts.allow of deny files?
<mett_> May 15 20:25:02 vaio gconfd (root-5297): GConf server is not in use, shutting down.
<ace_ace> insomniac190: maybe i'll be there
<mett_> is possible to solve this problem?
<magnetron> scoobydoo28139: ext2 and ext3 us designed to minimize fragmentation
<kitten> jrib: Awesome.  Thanks.
<KDan> tideline: exportfs -r gives: exportfs: /etc/exports:6 unknown keyword "map_static=/etc/nfs.map"
<Cyrus25801> hi, I am trying to play a .mkv file but i don't have any video
<magnetron> scoobydoo28139: *are
<tideline> KDan: whats yout line in exports look like?
<KDan> tideline: nothing in either host files
<kishan_> ori: go to menu of pidgin accounts--- and add/edit check and uncheck it
<tideline> ok
<scoobydoo28139> ok (i am a real noob ) tks ace and magnatron, is there a program i can get from reposatory for my pci tv card?
<KDan> tideline: line is: /usr/shared    192.168.1.108(map_static=/etc/nfs.map)
<ori> kishan_: I tried that like 10 times it's not that
<ori> kishan_: I'm trying to find maybe it's my router
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139:  sorry don't know!
<funkmaster> has some1 freevo installed on feisty?
<sax> what's that?
<kishan_> ori: ur port is 5222 right
<tideline> KDan: put this in there (rw,insecure,map_static=/etc/nfs.map) see if that helps
<funkmaster> media center
<tideline> KDan: rw=read write, so be carefule
<ori> kishan_: yes
<pianoboy3333> For the past while I have been trying to recover my documents since my hard drive was deleted, I do not want to touch that hard drive, but I need to continue on with my live, so... I want to install ubuntu on another drive I have, that I am using for my recovered files... so I was wondering if it was possible to some how get ubuntu onto that drive with out needing to whipe it, since I need the files that are on there... help?
<Cyrus25801> hi, I am trying to play a .mkv file but i don't have any video
<|rt|> funkmaster: i run mythtv on feisty
<pianoboy3333> *life
<superkirbyartist> Hi people, I'm looking for a lightweight Ogg Theora player.
<|rt|> funkmaster: never played with freevo
<ori> kishan_: but msn won't connect either now
<KDan> tideline: same error - still choking on map_static
<linuxnoob> Hey everyone.
<kishan_> ori: last thing we can do it try to connect the computer directly to the modem and see if it works
<KDan> a read-write state is precisely where i want to get since this is all on a local vpn anyway
<funkmaster> yeah tried that too, but like the webserver feature in freevo
<magnetron> superkirbyartist: is VLC lightweight enough?
<KDan> the idea is to hold my subversion repo on there (samba doesn't support file locks well enough)
<a0peter> anyone up for helping a noob with a beryl? It's working but the settings are annoying me...
<ori> kishan_: I really would rather not
<ace_ace> mrdude: still there ?
<ori> kishan_: cause msn was just working
<ace_ace> ori: what was the problem ?
<superkirbyartist> Magnetron, does it run well on Pentium MMX?
<KDan> but the brick wall i'm hitting is that the map_static option seems to just not be there somehow
<|rt|> funkmaster: did you install mythweb?
<KDan> which is bizarre to say the least
<ori> ace_ace: pidgin won't connect to msn or gtalk
<funkmaster> nope
<joe-SWAU> If your card's hardware supports WEP, but you need WPA. You need a new card, right?
<ace_ace> ori: sorry, I maent KDan
<magnetron> superkirbyartist: don't know. are you on xubuntu?
<ace_ace> Kdan: what was the problem ?
<superkirbyartist> Magnetron, of course.
<funkmaster> but i think mythtv lacks some featuers, but lemme check the most recent version b4 i say sumthin worong
<ori> kishan: it's wireless that's why I'd rather not conect direct to modem
<ori> kishan: cause it was working a minute ago
<KDan> ace_ace: i'm trying to use the map_static option in nfs
<linuxnoob> Would anyone be willing to help out a linux newbie on getting my wireless adaptor to connect to the internet in linux?
<mett_> on boot i less: mounting filesystem: FAILED. how can i view what's the problem'
<mett_> ?
<KDan> ace_ace: and it's telling me "unknown keyword" when I do exportfs -r
<ace_ace> Kdan: and what the error again ? I scroleld back but couldn find it
<|rt|> funkmaster: freevo is the less featured of the two
<KDan> ace_ace: line is: /usr/shared    192.168.1.108(map_static=/etc/nfs.map)
<HymnToLife> mett_, dmesg | tail
<Sergo> hello
<funkmaster> but freevo also play local files
<KDan> ace_ace: exportfs -r gives: exportfs: /etc/exports:6 unknown keyword "map_static=/etc/nfs.map"
<magnetron> superkirbyartist: actually i think decoding any video format will be very hard on you Pentium MMX
<mealthar> hi there
<Sergo> i hear that xubuntu is better for low-hardware
<funkmaster> isn't mythtv only for tv card stuff
<funkmaster> a pvr basically
<superkirbyartist> Magnetron, how come?  It's 266mhz speed!
<nicolah> any amsn+music plugin+rhythmbox user ?
<Sergo> i want to install xubuntu but currently have ubuntu
<magnetron> superkirbyartist: go try it. test the xubuntu default media player too
<Sergo> how to install xubuntu, can i install it from console?
<mcn06> Trying to remove the sound packages I get this error
<mcn06> matt@matt-laptop-linux:~$ sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<gwashburn> KDan: I don't think that's a valid option
<mcn06> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mcn06> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<linxeh> Sergo: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<|rt|> funkmaster: mythdvd, mythmusic, and mythvideo let you do other things with it
<sunnypies> Sergo: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mcn06> how can I sort this out?
<superkirbyartist> Magnetron, reading music with gxine is SLOW.
<m4rk> hello
<Sergo> linxeh, thanks, but is not better to install xubuntu from 0 , from cD?
<superkirbyartist> Magnetron, I use Ogg123 and Madplay.
<HymnToLife> superkirbyartist, most video compression formats today use quite complicated algorithms, 266 MHz might be a bit short
<dawn_chorus> linxeh, does using synaptic work better for metapackages?
<Sergo> or doesn;t matter?
<kishan_> ori: try checking the box for ssl and try logging in
<KDan> gwashburn: it's documented all over the net..? how else do you map uids/gids?
<m4rk> is it possible to sync a nokia series 40 handset with ununtu?
<|rt|> funkmaster: but both freevo and mythtv are primarily geared towards being used with tvtuners
<mealthar> anyone into ubuntustudio????
<ace_ace> Kdan: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2007/01/msg02701.html ?
<dawn_chorus> linxeh, i mean, aptitude, vs. apt-get?
<m4rk> ubuntu*
<linxeh> Sergo: its the same really; Ive got kubuntu, xubuntu and ubuntu installed
<kj0ttdeig> is there an easy and convenient way to transfer all my settings and such from one ubuntu-computer to another?
<linxeh> dawn_chorus: no idea - I use apt-get and it seems fine to me, but maybe aptitude is better
<sunnypies> Sergo: or use the synaptic install
<mealthar> helllloooooo
<Flannel> kj0ttdeig: backup your homedir, then transfer it over
<gwashburn> KDan: its not in 'man exports', and I didn't think you could
<ori> kishan: I don't have a box for ssl
<mett_> HymnToLife: http://www.pastebin.ca/490089
<ori> kishan_: I don' have a box for ssl
<tideline> KDan: I thin the problem lise with using the entyre subnet
<linuxnoob> Could anyone help in in a private chat on connecting to the internet in ubuntu?
<KDan> http://linuxmafia.com/pub/linux/suse-linux-internals/chapter20.html << search the page for "map_static"
<ace_ace> Kdan: http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117295&referrerid=65024
<KDan> tideline: but i'm not - i'm using 192.168.1.108
<wxq2378> i have a problem.. automount (of usb mem stick e.g.) is not working after suspend to disk (Feisty on AMD64), how can a restart the automount feature?
<mcn06> so o/join bsd
<dawn_chorus> linxeh, i just recall aysiu's recommendation of using aptitude instead of apt-get.
<KDan> ace_ace: yeah i found this post - but no reply to it
<kishan_> ori: u should have a option in advanced tab try to check ssl
<KDan> why would anyone remove such a useful option from such a core utility??
<matthewm_> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<linxeh> wxq2378: /etc/init.d/autofs restart maybe ?
<Blazingazn> Dawn_chorus
<ace_ace> Kdan: but it seems there is a real problem.
<Agent0016> can someone help me and tell how to modify desktop effects?
<freeza> two finger scrolling on feisty rocks
<ori> kishan_: force old port 5223 ssl?
<matthewm_> What is the gnome implementation of amarok called?
<KDan> ace_ace: clearly. the question is, how do i solve it :-)
<linxeh> matthewm_: amarok
<dhgwill> freeza: two finger scrolling?
<kishan_> ori : is your port 5222
<freeza> Agent0016, do "sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager"
<ace_ace> Kdan: can you do strings' on the nfs binary ? i.e strings nfs-server or something ?
<kishan_> ori it should show 522
<kishan_> 5222
<a0peter> matthewm_:its called exaile
<matthewm_> a0peter, thx
<ori> kishan_: yes it is, the only option that I have involving ssl says force to 5223
<Blazingazn> How do i install my nvidia drivers
<freeza> dhgwill, yeah on my laptop you scroll by just putting 2 fingers on the touchpad and moving up down left right
<dhgwill> freeza: and that works off the bat?
<linxeh> matthewm_: rhythmbox maybe ?
<dawn_chorus> Blazingazn, what's up?
<wxq2378> linxeh: there is no autofs in /etc/init.d
<kishan_> ori: check it and try
<pianoboy3333> For the past while I have been trying to recover my documents since my hard drive was deleted, I do not want to touch that hard drive, but I need to continue on with my life, so... I want to install ubuntu on another drive I have, that I am using for my recovered files... so I was wondering if it was possible to some how get ubuntu onto that drive with out needing to whipe it, since I need the files that are on there... help?
<Blazingazn> Hey
<ori> kishan_: didn't work
<matthewm_> linxeh, it is called exalie...thx
<Blazingazn> Dawn
<freeza> dhgwill, no you gotta add 2 lines to your xorg.conf and install qsynaptics package
<dawn_chorus> Blazingazn, yeah?
<linxeh> matthewm_: there are several. rhythmbox is the one I've got (but dont use)
<KDan> ace_ace: umm, probably
<kishan_> ori: is the error same
<Blazingazn> Can you help me install java
<ori> kishan_: yes
<Blazingazn> Or help me get setup with essential programs, kinda new to linux
<matthewm_> linxeh, no, exaile is a direct attempt to replicate amarok useing gtk
<freeza> well really 3 lines, if you want me to tell you how msg me
<dawn_chorus> Blazingazn, you'll want to do some reading first.  :)
<dawn_chorus> !java | Blazingazn
<ubotu> Blazingazn: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<linxeh> matthewm_: oh, I see
* br24 is away: taking a break from computers
<linuxnoob> Can anyone please give me advice on getting my wireless adaptor to connect my ubuntu livecd to the internet?
<matthewm_> linxeh, thank you though
<linxeh> matthewm_: does it have gnome dumbed down functionality too? or is it a complete implementation
<Blazingazn> Thank you, let me get started
<roel_> Hi, my wifi doesn't work anymore + my battery level can't be see anymore. All this since booting the Gentoo livecd and installing it on my other partition. Any ideas to fix this?
<magnetron> linuxnoob: what kind of wireless adaptor? See if it is listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<cheeseboy> anyone have library card?
<KDan> aha. ace_ace, tideline .. found some info
<linuxnoob> It is a linksys WUSB54G version 4
<KDan> apparently map_static is not supported by nfs-kernel-server
<KDan> only by nfs-user-server
<magnetron> linuxnoob: look for it in that list i gave you
<tideline> KDan: doh
<linuxnoob> Ok.
<ace_ace> Kdan: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=130261
<magnetron> linuxnoob: you need to know the chipset too
<KDan> see: http://lists.naos.co.nz/pipermail/wellylug/2005-July/012908.html
<ace_ace> Kdan: I think you are out of luck, in this version of nfs... sorry!
<ace_ace> KDan: aha
<kishan_> ori: offlate did u remove anything other than gaim
<ori> kishan_: I don't think so
<jtv_> irc-hispano.org
<terlmann> I am having problems with an old cdrom drive
<kishan_> ori: the problem is with the ssl cerificates it unabe to aunthenticate
<tideline> KDan: have you tried installing that one?
<d4rkmonkey> can anyone help me install Xournal?
<terlmann> I cannot mount disks made for windows
<linuxnoob> Can we talk in private Mag?
<ace_ace> KDan: good luck, you found the problem, see ya later... !!!
<eternaljoy> i created a new user on my system.  But now when I log into my own account. I get an error message similar to this: $HOME./dmrc is bring ignored. This file should have 644 permissions by owner and not writable by other users.  This sessions can not be saved.    Anyone know whats wrong?
<roel_> Hi, my wifi doesn't work anymore + my battery level can't be seen anymore. All this since booting the Gentoo livecd and installing it on my other partition. Any ideas to fix this?
<KDan> tideline: not yet
<lewion> hi
<pianoboy3333> For the past while I have been trying to recover my documents since my hard drive was deleted, I do not want to touch that hard drive, but I need to continue on with my life, so... I want to install ubuntu on another drive I have, that I am using for my recovered files... so I was wondering if it was possible to some how get ubuntu onto that drive with out needing to whipe it, since I need the files that are on there... help?
<KDan> tideline: next on my list i guess
<ori> kishan_: so what do I do?
<lewion> hi everyone
<lewion> :)
<KDan> tideline: assuming it's supported by ubuntu
<insomniac190> ace_ace: okay im back, i am just using the program under admin> network
<tideline> KDan: it'
<lewion> i got a bit of a question
<tideline> oops is there
<ace_ace> eternaljoy: what is the modedit of your won accoutn and that of the new user ?
<lewion> and i need a bit of help
<lewion> :d
<mett_> why i have always this in /var/log/messages http://www.pastebin.ca/490103 ??? please
<Tehk> Anyone know if feisty works with the wifi in a acer Ferrari 4000?
<kishan_> ori: the problem occurs when u remove any of the packages such as mozilla firefox
<KDan> it is! woo
<roel_> !question | lewion
<ubotu> lewion: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<duelboot> terlmann, can you be more specific?
<eternaljoy> ace_ace: modedit ?
<linuxnoob> Are you there Mag?
<lewion> I've got beryl, everything works as it should... but how do you do your cube smaller so you see the whole vube?
<ace_ace> insomniac190: hi
<mcn06> Hello, can anyone help me, I'm getting corrupt sound from my Intel HD Audio card under fiesty
<ori> kishan_: I haven't removed firefox... should I reinstall it?
<insomniac190> ace_ace: you remember my problem?
<ace_ace> eternaljou: modedeit , sorry, i maen homedir
<Steve^> I just discovered LastFM through Amarok. Is there anyway to find out what's playing?
<lewion> anyone?
<eternaljoy> ace_ace: ???
<ubunoob> hey all i had to reboot can i get those links to the theams for ubuntu???
<ace_ace> eternaljoy: what is the *homedir* of the 2 users ?
<kishan_> ori: no check for this package in synaptic GnuTLS
<terlmann> my drive wont read disks anymore
<terlmann> I installed vmware
<tideline> KDan: this may be a problem fo you  " Oh, nfs-user-server imposes a 2GiB limit on file size."
<jtv> ono.irc-hisao.org
<ace_ace> insomniac190: yes something about static IP
<insomniac190> lewion: what do yoiu mean, i dont think you can resize the cube
<duelboot> terlmann, sorry no help here
<eternaljoy> ace_ace: what d you mean?
<KDan> tideline: nah - not intending to store linux dvd iso's on there :-)
<ubunoob> ubuntu theams??
<KDan> just plain old php files
<ori> kishan_: there's a few that come up but none are installed
<eternaljoy> ace_ace: what is the *homedir*???
<sax> terlmann: same problem, almost
<sax> I can read disks realllll slow
<Azul> what does it mean if someone says that something is the leet?
<kishan_> ori: just type this GnuTLS in synaptic and look for libgnutls13
<insomniac190> ace_ace: yes, when i set the static ip my wired network option disappears
<tideline> KDan: ahh good
<kishan_> ori tell me is it installed
<lewion> insomniac190, yes you can, i saw pictures of dekstops with cubes where you can see the whole cube
<ori> kishan_: that is installed
<sax> Azul:  It's leet, it's 1337, it's awesome
<terlmann> I manually made my drive read a winxp disk,but I had to keep ejecting it
<sax> as in Elite, azul
<lewion> insomniac190, i can see about 3/4 of it... i wanna zoom it out
<terlmann> and reinserting it and hitting enter intheinstaller
<Azul> yeah, some say L33T
<linuxnoob> :*(  Where did you go Mag.. lol
<duelboot> terlmann, have you tried ntfs-3g?
<eternaljoy> I created a newuser account. But when I log into my own account. I get an error message similar to this: $HOME./dmrc is bring ignored.  Can anyone help?
<tideline> KDan: good luck - time to go home here
<KDan> yaaay! it works
<terlmann> no Idea what that is
<Azul> thanx sax
<KDan> thanks for the help tideline, ace_ace  :-)
<kishan_> ori: install GnuTLS-din
<ace_ace> insomniac190: you mean it disappeears in the dropdoan menu ?
<terlmann> I don't use ntfs
<tideline> KDan: glad it works
<kishan_> ori: install GnuTLS-bin
<insomniac190> ace_ace: yes
<duelboot> what are you using on your windows?  or did I misunderstand the question?  FAT?
<insomniac190> lewion: try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<astate> if I swap my network card with a different one (that ubuntu supports) will ubuntu automagically set it up (dhcp)?
<ace_ace> insomniac190: please join #insom
<ace_ace> more quiet
<duelboot> terlmann, see my question above
<terlmann> I am having problems mounting cds in my ubuntu system since I installed vmware server
<ori> kishan_: done
<lewion> k thx in advance
<insomniac190> lewion: or #beryl
<finalbeta> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<d4rkmonkey> I'm running Feisty and I noticed that the built in SD Reader in my laptop doesn't seem to be found by Ubuntu. Does anyone know how I could get it working?
<eternaljoy> !$HOME./dmr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about home./dmr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Silver_Seagull> I have installed 7.04 to an Asus G1.  The wireless works fine, as do most other things, however the wired connection refuses to ever, ever connect.  The device exists (eth0) but refuses to connect.  The chip is a Realtek RTL8168/8111.
<sunnypies> Is Freespire good anyone?
<kishan_> ori: now check pidgin
<terlmann> yea
<terlmann> they ar ok
<terlmann> about a year old
<terlmann> but ok
<ori> kishan_: still not working
<duelboot> terlmann, would recommend you join #vmware  '/join #vmware'
<kishan_> ok ok
<tim167> hi all, my desktop can connect to internet  only 1 out of 10 times i boot it, what can i do ?
<linuxnoob> Anyone know where Mag went?
<sax> naw
<kishan_> ori: try to serch for this package in syanpic libnss3
<scoobydoo28139> anyone got an apt line for a good reposatory for me? I would like to see whats out there besides the basics
<ori> kishan_: intalled
<d4rkmonkey> I'm running Feisty and I noticed that the built in SD Reader in my laptop doesn't seem to be found by Ubuntu. Does anyone know how I could get it working? Or does anyone know where to check to see if its even being recognized?
<roel_> Hi, my wifi doesn't work anymore + my battery level can't be seen anymore. I think it has something to do with kernel modules? Any ideas fixing this?
<lewion> insomniac190, found it
<eternaljoy> I get an error message similar to this: $HOME./dmrc is bring ignored.  Can anyone help?
<kishan_> ori,openssl package
<ace_ace> d4rkmonkey: try lspci'
<corpis> sorry, im new to linux
<corpis> but after using apt-get to install fire fox
<gwashburn> d4rkmonkey: I had the same issue with edgy, and I think its not good kernel support in general
<corpis> how do I open it?
<eternaljoy> corpis: reboot
<corpis> ahh
<corpis> k
<corpis> ;)
<eternaljoy> corpis: then look on Applications/Internet
<gwashburn> eternaljoy: what? you don't need to reboot
<eternaljoy> gwashburn: yes at times, or else the icon wont appear
<ori> kishan_: what am I looking for?
<eternaljoy> gwashburn: happens to me a lot in Ubuntu
<kishan_> ori: is the package openssl installed
<gwashburn> eternaljoy: ok, I haven't seen that yet, but it can be run from the shell anyway without rebooting
<dave_> trying to link u two computers and its just not working, cant get either computer to see the other at all whatsoever.. am i missing something ?
<eternaljoy> gwashburn: no idea why, but many times icon doesnt show until a reboot
<ori> kishan_: yes
<gwashburn> eternaljoy: did you try loging off and back in?
<eternaljoy> gwashburn: yes, but he is new, so didnt want toi compli8cvate it for him ;)
<d4rkmonkey> when I did lspci I found this:   02:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<linuxnoob> Could anyone continue the help I was getting from Magnetron? I have a Linksys WUSB54G version 4 network adaptor that im trying to get to connect to the internet in ubuntu..can anyone help?
<eternaljoy> gwashburn: he has a windows mind-set, so just keeping it simple for him
<Pollywog> anyone here familiar with a libsimias library?  when I try to compile it on Feisty it complains that it can't find libstdc but I have libstdc installed.  How do I know which version it needs?
<d4rkmonkey> how exactly do I make it work properly? or atleast find where the card is in the filesystem
<eternaljoy> gwashburn: until he gets familar with Ubuntu
<ori> kishan_: is there anyway to test if it's my network?
<eternaljoy> gwashburn: yes, login off doesnt work
<duelboot> linuxnoob, it's a real pain, but you already know that :(
<gwashburn> eternaljoy: hmm, ok
<tim167> can anyone help me connect to internet? i have no idea where to start, i just know that the ethernet cable is connected and that it worked before, but now it doesnt...thanks
<linuxnoob> yeah :(
<dave_> is there a /dev file for my ethernet card i can at least cat to test if theres even a connection?
<eternaljoy> gwashburn: only reboot shows iucons!  weird eh?
<dave_> im getting nothing
<vmuser> hi...how do i change from Gnome to KDE?
<pixelmonkey> is there a prescribed way to get debugging symbols for applications in feisty?
<kishan_> ori: the only way to test it to connect the computer directly to the modem and check
<duelboot> linuxnoob, are you registered to receive private messages?
<d4rkmonkey> 02:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<d4rkmonkey> whoops
<d4rkmonkey> sorry about that
<ori> kishan_: shall I do that?
<linuxnoob> I should be able to. Not sure.
<linuxnoob> Try it.
<eternaljoy> gwashburn: happened to me the other day with Wine too.  Installed Wine, but no icons, no nothing.  Then I rebooted, and Wine appeared as icon in menu
<kishan_> ori: i suggest u do that
<jrib> vmuser: you can use both, just install kubuntu-desktop and choose kde for your session when you login by pressing the "options" button
<Pollywog> libsimias is not in Debian Etch or in Ubuntu Feisty, apparently
<tim167> when trying to open a site i get 'server not found'
<eternaljoy> gwashburn: any ideas why this happens?
<ori> kishan_: ok I'll be back in a few mintes hopefully
<MerlinZShell_> Hello there
<d4rkmonkey> how exactly do I make my SD Reader work properly? or atleast find where the card is in the filesystem
<kishan_> ori: all the best
<vmuser> i installed the latest Ubuntu....
<eternaljoy> d4rkmonkey: read the manual
<ori> kishan_: thanks for the help, talk to you soon hopefully
<d4rkmonkey> ...
<duelboot> linuxnoob, I sent one, but didn't get a reply
<d4rkmonkey> what manual?
<linuxnoob> Damnit.
<eternaljoy> d4rkmonkey: man
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<gwashburn> eternaljoy: not really, cause it should be able to be fixed by logging off, and then bakc in.  There should be no rebooting needed since its not a kernel issue
<linuxnoob> Do you have another chat program? AIM?
<kishan_> ori: no problem ur most welcome
<eternaljoy> d4rkmonkey: type: "man sd reader"
<duelboot> linuxnoob, just go to the main irc page and sign in
<eternaljoy> gwashburn: you are correct, but realistically, doesnt always work that way
<gwashburn> d4rkmonkey: like I said before, I don't think there is good driver support for it in linux, when I was looking late last year
<d4rkmonkey> errr sd reader isn't something I installed...
<duelboot> type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY YourPassWord
<d4rkmonkey> or any command.
<eternaljoy> gwashburn: sometimes it does, and sometimes it doesnt, and I had to reboot
<duelboot> linuxnoob, see my comment above
<linuxnoob> yeah one second.
<tim167> my ethernet card is : marvell  88E8053 PCI-E, i cant connect, it worked an hour ago, i rebooted, and it doesnt work anymore, rebooted 4 times now, no luck...help !
<killabillakaos> what size disk do i need to burn the iso file on??? and as data disk right???
<eternaljoy> d4rkmonkey: lol :) well install it and then type: "man sd reader"
<d4rkmonkey> well, it seems to perfectly recognize the SD reader but it doesn't seem to work like I would want it to.
<pianoboy3333> can someone help me with read in bash? how do I store what I get from read -n 1 -p "remove $file?" into a variable?
<linuxnoob> how do I get to the main page
<d4rkmonkey> the whole problem is I can't get anything to make it work
<gwashburn> d4rkmonkey: how do you know it recognizes it?
<linuxnoob> alittle new with irc as well.. :X
<duelboot> what chat program linuxnoob
<eternaljoy> d4rkmonkey: actually ignorewhat I said
<d4rkmonkey> I haven't found drivers or anything to make it workl
<d4rkmonkey> I ran lspci in the terminal
<duelboot> let me see if you can do it here...hold one linuxnoob
<d4rkmonkey> and i got : 02:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<d4rkmonkey> 
<killabillakaos> what size disk do i need to burn the iso file on??? and as data disk right???
<linuxnoob> I found the chat room by searching google..don't have a specific irc program
<d4rkmonkey> that means that it atleast recognizes what it is
<gwashburn> d4rkmonkey: yeah, that doesn't mean it recognizes it, because those strings are stored on the firmware, iirc
<Silver_Seagull> I have installed 7.04 to an Asus G1.  The wireless works fine, as do most other things, however the wired connection refuses to ever, ever connect.  The device exists (eth0) but refuses to connect.  The chip is a Realtek RTL8168/8111.
<duelboot> you can do it in this window linuxnoob
<jtmoney> also, i've checked ~/.kde/Autostart and there is nothing in it, but gaim always launches when i start up kubuntu, and my volume settings are never saved. possibly related?
<linuxnoob> ok
<ori_> kishan_: u there?
<jrib> pixelmonkey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<duelboot> linuxnoob, just do it correctly or everyone will see your password
<kishan_> ori: yes
<scoobydoo28139> guess i am on my own for tv card thank though
<kishan_> ori: what happened
<vmuser> ok..sorry..but im new...whats the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu? I already have Ubuntu 7...what shoul i do to run KDE instead?
<gwashburn> d4rkmonkey: 'recognizing' it would mean the kernel can talk to it, which means there's a driver for it
<tim167> killabillakaos: just the size of your iso, 650 i guess (are you talking about ubuntu install iso ?)
<ori_> kishan_: my name has a _ now, anyway I'm connected to modem but still nothing
<killabillakaos> duelboot what size disk do i need to burn the iso file on??? and as data disk right???
<kishan_> ori_: same socket error
<pixelmonkey> jrib, thanks very much for the tip
<d4rkmonkey> errr gwashburn, I was talking about it being able to find and correctly identifing it, instead of calling it something crazy.
<ori_> kishan_: yes
<tim167> killabillakaos: 'burn image' in your favorite CD burning tool
<kishan_> ori_;do one thing reinstall irefox in synaptic
<ubunoob> can someone tell me if there are any dvd rip tools for linux??
<ori_> kishan_: ok
<duelboot> tim167, killabillakos quit already
<ori_> kishan_: I had amsn installed for a bit, and it said something about TLS but I just uninstalled it right away
<stefg> !kde | vmuser
<ubotu> vmuser: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ori_> kishan_: does that tell you anything?
<scoobydoo28139> ubotu dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dawn_chorus> ubunoob, plenty.
<jrib> ubunoob: thoggen and dvdrip are two I know of
<linuxnoob> can you give me the comand again duel
<Azul> ubunoob: go to synaptic and type dvd rip
<Stormx2> scoobydoo28139, Who was that for?
<jgoo> ok. *breaths*. omfg. gaim is a pile of shit. anyway. aaaanyway. oh man. wait. think. iphone. nice interfaces. user experience. *focusses*. ok, so, erm, I managed to partition. the error was my thinking the slider went the other way, but... really, it does seem like that... now I have no idea what is going on with the install, it didn't give me an english 'this is the sizes that will be left', but... ah. I just clicked forward
<duelboot> type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY YourPassWord
<kishan_> ori_:may be but reinstall firefox and reboot ur system
<ubunoob> thanks
<scoobydoo28139> for to answer the dvd question
<duelboot> linuxnoob, see above
<tim167> duelboot: ah ... i see, short attention span :p
<gwashburn> d4rkmonkey: http://mmc.drzeus.cx/wiki/Linux/
<TheInfinity> does anybody know how to activate dmix plugin for internal AND external soundcard?
<d4rkmonkey> ...
<linuxnoob> I never setup a password.
<duelboot> oh...don't know how to register
<ori_> kishan_: ok doing that now
<jgoo> 1) rename forward 'next'. This is a scalar not linear sequence, so you are moving in discrete steps. 2) the partitioner is coded backwards, and then doesn't give you an overview :/ 3) did I mention how bad gaim is?
<jgoo> s/gaim/pidgin
<tim167> can anyone help me connect my desktop to internet? it worked a few hours ago, after rebooting i cant connect whatsoever :(
<scoobydoo28139> ok stormx2?
<jtmoney> jgoo: x-chat is a lot like mirc
<Lilacor> tim167: what seems to be the trouble?
<Stormx2> scoobydoo28139: yeah mon. I wasn't reading. Even so, direct it to the person. A lot of people don't realise ubotu is talking to them
<linuxnoob> Yeah, how do I register.
<duelboot> linuxnoob, hold one...I'll set up an account...yahoo or msn?
<Zigosity> Hello. I'm trying to share a folder from my Ubuntu box to my windows PC, but whenever I try and access the Ubuntu computer on the network it prompts me for a password. this isin't the password I set up for the samba user or any password I'm aware of, and It won't let me access the share.
<Stormx2> linuxnoob: For?
<ori_> kishan_: also while I'm waiting for this on an unrelated topic, is there a way to get flash 8 or maybe even cs3 to work on ubuntu?
<tim167> Lilacor: i i only knew, it just wont connect, thats all i can see, i have no idea where to start fixing this...
<scoobydoo28139> oh. ok i am new, i don't know how to direct yet still learning
<linuxnoob> I have gmail
<imbecile> ok guys, everything is working fine except my video players vlc just gets a black screen for all videos.. i can hear sound just no picture... any ideas? help would be appreciated
<BILL-GATES> Hey guys bill gates here
<tim167> Lilacor *if i only...
<duelboot> linuxnoob, me too...duelboot as well on gmail...lemme get it on kopete then we'll talk
<BILL-GATES> Just wanted to remind you guys to stop spamming the websites with Ubuntu! Thanks...
<Stormx2> ori_: Flash 9 is installable, yeah. cs3... hmm... probably not, but check at the winehq appdb
<kishan_> ori_: what version of glash in on your system
<linuxnoob> ok
<stefg> !codecs | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stormx2> BILL-GATES: Troll elsewhere. Thanks
<Lilacor> tim167: welp... where do you think you should start?
<duelboot> linuxnoob, what is your gmail?
<sven_> I want to share a usb harddisk but when I use shared folders it gives a password popup on another computer, Windows share.
<BILL-GATES> BTW, it's anoying. cya
<imbecile> stefg:  its not a codec problem
<linuxnoob> snmccan@gmail.com
<linuxnoob> sn.mccan@gmail.com
<ori_> kishan_: I have flash player 9 working, I'm talking about flash 8 (author) or maybe cs3, but 8 author would be fine
<linuxnoob> sorry.
<linuxnoob> theres a . after sn
<ori_> kishan_: I tried running gtalk on wine and I got nothing but problems with it
<Lilacor> sven you're trying to access the usb harddisk from windows?
<ian__> I just install XFCE (apt-get install xubuntu-desktop) and I was wondering how I make XFCE the default windows manager now (start at boot, etc)
<ian__> installed*
<tim167> Lilacor: uhm here ? :p  i tried System>Admin.>Networking...it's on dhcp, i checked all settings, nothing changed compared to when it worked...
<kishan_> ori_: u need wine to get cs3 working
<starkruz1> hi.  I installed ubuntu at first, then installed kubuntu-desktop later.  why is it that a) beryl-manager no longer automatically starts and b) when I start it myself, I lose my window bars?
<stefg> imbecile: are you sure?
<FrEeDoOm> can anybody help me with a /proc/1/maps question?
<Lilacor> tim167: welp...are you using a wire to connect?
<ori_> kishan_: have people gotten it to work, do you know?
<jgoo> kishan_: I don't blame you, as bad as CS3 is, and adobe generally, there is nothing else usable out there.
<tim167> Lilacor: yes, ethernet cable, it is plugged in btw
<Stormx2> ori_: Check http://appdb.winehq.org for your apps' compatibility :)
<starkruzr> hi.  I installed ubuntu at first, then installed kubuntu-desktop later.  why is it that a) beryl-manager no longer automatically starts when I login under KDE and b) when I start it myself, I lose my window bars? (edited for specificity)
<kishan_> ori_: every one has prblems with the 3d effects
<Lilacor> tim167: so if you're saying your desktop isn't connected..how are you communicating with me right now?
<imbecile> stefg:  vlc should play almost anything right out of the box.. its happened before.. i actually formatted because of it once then it played perfect
<tim167> Lilacor: another computer, laptop
<kishan_> ori_ why donnot u try other applications like belnder and gimp
<Lilacor> tim167: so what if you plug that computer in with a wire also?
<tim167> Lilacor: its the same connection, it allows for 2 computers to connect at the same time. Yes, both cable
<duelboot> linuxnoob, are you online in gmail?  I couldn't get a message to you
<Zigosity> Hi all, when I try and access a shared folder on my windows PC, it always prompts me for a password. I don't know what this password is though, as it isin't my samba user pass or my ubuntu user pass. Can anyone help?
<Stormx2> kishan_: The GIMP is far from ideal for professional design, I don't know about blender
<dountby> how can i turn off "cpu frequency scaling" ?
<stefg> imbecile: but vlx still depneds on certain external codecs like w32codecs  or addons like libdvdcss... these gave an IP attachment and cant be built in
<Stormx2> Zigosity: have you double checked the password in the samba config?
<Lilacor> tim167: so what does dmesg or /var/log/messages say when you plug the cable into your other computer?
<tondar> hey all
<jgoo> Stormx2: blender is a 3d app... not really suited for design work, but for creating 3d rendered
<linuxnoob> Im signed in yeah..is there a real time chat built into gmail?
<tim167> Lilacor. i'll have a look
<duelboot> yes...googletalk, but you can use Kopete to gain access
<jgoo> Stormx2: I agree with your take on GIMP, it is depressingly awkward
<Zigosity> Stormx2: There's a password in there? Where..? Heh
<yokomo> was ubuntu bought out or something?
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxnoob: You guys can just create a new channel here by both typing /join #MyChanneName
<linuxnoob> how do I get there
<imbecile> stefg:  well sometimes it works on a fresh install and sometimes it doesnt.. ive never d/led codecs for vlc
<Stormx2> Zigosity: The config isn't too long, just glance thru
<duelboot> IntuitiveNipple, true...good Idea...linuxnoob I start one
<tim167> Lilacor: last line of dmesg= no IPv6 routers present
<Stormx2> yokomo: What?
<Zigosity> kk
<linuxnoob> Im on
<yokomo> was the ubuntu project bought out?
<stefg> imbecile: that depends on the media you are trying to play back... get w32codecs and libdvdcss, then report back
<Stormx2> yokomo: By who? What are you basing this on? It hasn't been.
<yokomo> because I am wondering how 07.04 is a flaming pile of shit compare to the other releases
<imbecile> stefg:  I think its more likely something to do with openGL
<Stormx2> yokomo: Opinion, my good friend
<jgoo> yokomo: ubuntu has a 'parent' company, but check news.google.com for your daily reality check
<IntuitiveNipple> How to win friends and influence people :p
<Stormx2> !ohmy | yokomo
<ubotu> yokomo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<m4rk> is it possible to sync a nokia series 40 handset with ununtu?
<tim167> Lilacor: the line before that is something like "eth0: link is up at 100Mbps..."
<PriceChild> !ohmy | yokomo
* flyback is going to take a nap till the colon medicine kicks in, later all
<ori_> kishan_: I work for a company that does flash widgets for myspace so I need to use flash
<tondar> hey PriceChild
<Lilacor> tim167: hold on a bit
<ori_> kishan_: don't really care about photoshop but I have to be able to program in flash
<PriceChild> Hi tondar
<yokomo> doesn't install at all
<stefg> imbecile: so if you are running beryl switch that off.
<Zigosity> StormX2: I can't seem to find anywhere in the config where it's setting a password at all. Just some encryption things.
<ori_> kishan_: brb I'm rebooting
<dave123123> hi, i'm using eclipse on ubuntu 7.4, and i'm getting the error "Syntax error, parameterized types are only available if source level is 5.0", can anyone tell me how to fix it so that it use the right version of java please?
<PriceChild> yokomo, You are mistaking your opinion for a balanced review
<imbecile> stefg:  tried that already :(
<Stormx2> Zigosity: Have you tried entering nothing for the password (on windows)?
<Zigosity> Stormx2: yup
<yokomo> PriceChild: um, it wouldn't BE my opinion if it wasn't my "balanced review"
<Stormx2> Zigosity; ah, no idea. Ask in #samba ?
<Azul> ubuntu 7 is the best
<Lilacor> tim167: so what happens when you ping a well known host from the CLI?
<IntuitiveNipple> dave123123: It's in the setting for your Eclipse project
<dopefish> If I'm logged onto a computer through ssh, what command do I have to do to get a graphical app to work (for example xeyes)
<Zigosity> Stormx2: I shall.
<lewion> i  <B ubuntu!
<tim167> Lilacor: i did this now: unplug cable, dmsg says eth0: link is down, plug cable, dmesg says link is  up...
<tondar> hey you all go and check this ubuntu sticker out:http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Designed+for+Ubuntu?content=58374
<Stormx2> yokomo: This belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic anyway. Try to keep the explicives to a minimum, but we're always interested on people's opinions on it
<dave123123> IntuitiveNipple, where? i've changed all the settings i can find and it still doesnt work
<tim167> Lilacor i'll try that
<tondar> PriceChild: I made this myself ;)  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Designed+for+Ubuntu?content=58374
<Stormx2> lewion: What do you mean it's less than B?! :P
<sax> tondar:   I'd hit it
<sax> ;-)
<lewion> lol omg :d
<stefg> imbecile: so check in the prefs of vlc what output is selected 'xv' would be the correct one. and beryl is alpha software with all kinds of problems, even after it might be switched off.
<lewion> Stormx2, are you kidding? :d
<scoobydoo28139> sportchick check pm window plz
<tim167> Lilacor: uhm how exactly do i ping a host ? like ping www.google.com ? or ...?
<ian__> !offtopic > tondar
<Lilacor> tim167: yes
<faintofhearts> Anyone know if you can enable direct rendering in an XGL session?
<slicknick_> does Konqueror not support cifs ? ive installed samba/sambafs but when i try "cifs:/" in the browser, it puts a 'locate:' in front of it... any ideas ?
<PriceChild> tondar, cool
<Stormx2> lewion: Yeah.
<yokomo> well, ok, since it wasn't bought out... I have tried both the alternative and the desktop release of ubuntu 07.04 and neither of them will install.
<tim167> Lilacor: then it just says unknown host
<tondar> sax, PriceChild : thank you
<IntuitiveNipple> dave123123: Which version of Eclipse are you using?
<lewion> lol
<yokomo> any other versions of ubuntu I should try?
<Lilacor> tim167: do you have your network applet running?
<yokomo> or are they all fubar?
<lewion> We all <B ubuntu
<Stormx2> yokomo: Okay. What error are you receiving, if any?
<ori_> kishan_: I'm back
<tim167> Lilacor, you mean the Networking tool from System>Admin.. ?
<lewion> <3
<yokomo> none on the desktop version, wouldn't even install
<yokomo> the alternative installed
<lewion> share the <3
<Lilacor> tim167: no I mean the gnome network applet
<IntuitiveNipple> dave123123: You need ensure you're using JDK 1.5
<yokomo> however I X crashes
<kishan_> ori_: so are u able to get it working
<tim167> Lilacor, no thats not running, where is that ?
<lewion> <3<3<3 :d
<dave123123> IntuitiveNipple,  version:3.2.2. (ubuntu version:3.2.2-0ubuntu3)
<Stormx2> yokomo: What error do you receive?
<IntuitiveNipple> dave123123: See this thread: http://www.myeclipseide.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=34286
<Lilacor> tim167: install it from synaptic
<necrodrako> Im having trouble with recording on my soundcard, creative sblive!
<Lilacor> tim167: brb, have some work to do
<ori_> kishan_: no
<tim167> Lilacor, ok, well i cant connect synaptic to the internet
<yokomo> X failed to initialize, and an X.o.log to go look at (means nothing to me)
<kishan_> ori_: is it same error
<ori_> kishan_: yes, have you ever seen this kind of thing before?
<rfried> dountby: try: cpufreq-set -g performance
<tondar> any avant like dock to use in vm with ubuntu installed?
<ori_> kishan_: it baffles me cause it was working great a few days ago on 64 bit version of the same OS
<ivo> hi
<tondar> I want to show off to all
<necrodrako> is there any one here who can help me
<kishan_> ori_ : no i didnot see
<yokomo> and actually, I only got that in the recovery mode.  if I run it normal, my screen just goes black as the system hangs.
<ori_> kishan_: do you think an OS reinstall would fix this? I don't really have much on here
<ori_> kishan_: it's a pretty new install
<stefg> !ask | necrodrako
<ivo> i would like to know, how to make  ubuntu connect automaticly to internet at startup
<ubotu> necrodrako: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Stormx2> ori_: Could you explain the issue again?
<Lilacor> tim167: yes but you still have your DVDs right??
<kishan_> ori_: oooh then try doing it it will take an hour better than going around like this
<Lilacor> tim167: use those
<ori_> Stormx2: pidgin is not connecting to stuff
<necrodrako> i did
<tondar> any avant dock to use in VM?
<kamil> hello
<hackeron> hey, quick question, how do I run the text based installer in ubuntu feisty? - I can only see options for the live CD which doesn't boot on a Samsung R20 laptop
<ori_> kishan_: I'm thinking maybe some libraries are missing, so just reinstall eh?
<Stormx2> ori_: Ah, lame. How have you installed it?
<tim167> Lilacor: is it this ? : http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.6/
<necrodrako> i stated that recording on my sound card wont work, i have creative sound blaster live!
<wxq2378> hackeron: did you download the "alternateive install cd"?
<IntuitiveNipple> hackeron: You need the Alternate CD
<dave123123> IntuitiveNipple, thx, think i've found it, i had read that article but as i had already changed all the settings i missed the last one, a case of me assuming that related settings are synchronised when theyre not, well cant complain it is free after all
<ori_> Stormx2: reinstaled it like 3 times now, I'm just gonna reinstall OS cause it's a new installation and I think some libraries are missing
<hackeron> wxq2378: IntuitiveNipple: So I can't use the live CD? :(
<IntuitiveNipple> dave12123: good oh
<kishan_> stromx2: ori is having problem with the socket i guess there is some problem with the ssl libraries
<tondar> PriceChild: you know of any avant like dock to use in VM running ubuntu?
<ori_> kishan_: hopefully this works, thanks for all your help never the less
<Stormx2> ori_: You're reinstalling ubuntu just to get pidgin working? Woe there! How have you installed it? Deb?
<stefg> pianoboy3333: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html#toc10
<Stormx2> ori_: What protocols specifically aren't working? All of them?
<ori_> Stormx2: none
<pianoboy3333> stefg: thanks
<PriceChild> tondar, no sorry
<vladuz976> does anybody know what a "MPEG sequence" is?
<yokomo> well, thanks all for the help.  I hope you all get sued by microsoft.  thanks for ruining a good thing with 07.04
<Stormx2> ori_: Not even IRC?
<ori_> Stormx2: let me try
<vladuz976> I have jpg files saved on a CD and file pic.jpg tells me it's a MPEG sequence
<hmmman> hello
<ori_> Stormx2: I'm pretty sure some library files are messed up
<mett_> why i have always this in /var/log/messages http://www.pastebin.ca/490103 ??? please
<wxq2378> vladuz976: maybe MJPEG?
<vladuz976> wxq2378: what is that?
<ori_> Stormx2: I'm installing ubuntu with the latest 32 bit iso they have on their site
<necrodrako> recording on my sound card wont work, i have creative sound blaster live!
<Stormx2> ori_: Well, that will be fixable if its the case. Again, how have you installed pidgin? Compiled?
<wxq2378> vladuz976: thats a series of jpeg images, mut thats not MPEG but MJPEG
<vladuz976> wxq2378: i can't open those files with anything
<hmmman> my graphics card wont work properly
<Stormx2> ori_: What version are you on currently?
<Lilacor> tim167: your'e looking for gnome network applet
<vladuz976> wxq2378: well "file" tells me it's a MPEG sequence
<Lilacor> tim167: not network manager
<ori_> Stormx2: I'm using ubuntu 7
<Stormx2> ori_: Don't reinstall just yet, please. This is a very minor issue.
<ori_> Stormx2: ok what do you sugest?
<hmmman> anyone know how to get 1440-900 resolution on ubuntu?
<Azul> Stormx2: i got something for you
<ori_> Stormx2: I'd rather not
<Stormx2> ori_: Please tell me how you have installed pidgin...
<wxq2378> vladuz976: MJPEGS are movies, some digicams record that in a quicktime container format. i can play these with "vlc" but most other video players should do that too
<ori_> Stormx2: one sec I'll get the link
<Azul> Stormx2: you want?
<anathematic> how do i view processors running on my ubuntu server?
<Stormx2> Azul: Tell me what it is, and I'll tell you whether or not I want it
<corpis> anyone have a solution on getting the x-fi cards to work?
<Azul> ..............//)...........(\`\
<Azul> ............/....//..............\\....\
<Azul> .........../....//................\\....\
<Azul> .....//..../\.........../`\....\`\
<Azul> .././.../..../..../.|_......_|.\....\....\...\.\..
<Azul> (.(....(....(..../.)..)..(..(.\....)....)....).)
<Azul> .\................\/.../....\...\/................/
<crimsun> corpis: there is none.
<Flannel> !ops
<Azul> ..\................. /........\................../
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Azul> ....\..............(............)............../
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<corpis> that sucks
<dennda> hmmman, make a backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the right resolution
<corpis> alot.
<ori_> Stormx2: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=817
<Stormx2> *sigh*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.4.16.154]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> I wonder why he did that.
<ace_ace> anathematic: try ps on the command line
<Lilacor> anathematic: 'htop'
<corpis> any word on when they plan to support it?
<terlman1> having problems with an older cdrom drive
<crimsun> corpis: go petition Creative for open source drivers.  They plan to have closed-source, binary-only drivers out late this year.
<Lilacor> Stormx2: people just want the wrong kind of attentionm sometimes
<terlman1> it cannot mount any disks
<blackgraz> whats the command to view the system time?
<hmmman> has anyone been able to get a screen resolution of 1440 by 900 on there system with ubuntu?
<tondar> do you guys recommend automatix on feisty?
<crimsun> tondar: no.
<blackgraz> nevermind
<blackgraz> i got it
<PriceChild> !automatix | tondar
<ubotu> tondar: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Lilacor> terlman1: have you tested this hardware with a different OS?
<terlman1> yes
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, how do you connect to a WPA-PSK network on ubuntu 7.04?
<Stormx2> ori_: It is a third-party deb! It may have the wrong dependancies, etc. May I suggest you compile it? It is easier than it sounds
<terlman1> IT does not work with any other os's\
<terlman1> not even xubuntu
<sven_> how do I share a harddisk through samba without other ppl getting password popups?
<stefg> all people with unanswered questions. http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html is a good read in the meantime!
<anathematic> does ubuntu server come with a web browser built in? =\
<terlman1> just vanilla
<tim167> Lilacor: ok, i'll look for gnome network applet
<tondar> ok got it, thanks
<ori_> Stormx2: sure, jus grab source from main site?
<ori_> Stormx2: should I remove it using synaptic first?
<necrodrako> recording on my sound card wont work, i have creative sound blaster live! anybody got any solution for me?
<crimsun> necrodrako: pastebin your amixer, then tell me the URL.
<Beyond_The_Grave> How do I connect to a WPA-PSK network on Ubuntu 7.04?
<nj786> how do i get pidgen for unbuntu?
<crimsun> Beyond_The_Grave: using the network-manager applet?
<PriceChild> nj786, its not on a stable release
<Stormx2> ori_: Yeah. Remove it
<nj786> pricechild, meaning?
<tondar> where is the install dir for apps on ubuntu? c:\w*n*o*s\prog... for w*n what is it for 'buntu?
<necrodrako> amixer
<mett_> why i have always this in /var/log/messages http://www.pastebin.ca/490103 ??? please
<ace_ace> anathematic: links or lynx you might want to apt-get install links (or lynx)
<PriceChild> nj786, it will be in gutsy in november
<Stormx2> ori_: Grab the source, cd to it, ./configure. That'll tell you what stuff you have missing
<ori_> Stormx2: remove .purple aswell?
<crimsun> Beyond_The_Grave: click the icon and choose the essid.
<nj786> pricechild, pardon me?
<anathematic> ace_ace:  thank you very much
<crimsun> necrodrako: type it in a Terminal, not in here.
<Beyond_The_Grave> Well, I tries that but the only way I can't even get networks to show up is in roaming mode, and I can't set a static address either
<terlman1> nj786 : it's still gaim here
<Stormx2> ori_: yeah
<PriceChild> nj786, the next release of ubuntu will be in november. it will include pidgin
<wxq2378> how do i get the automount feature of USB drives back after suspend to disk? (feisty, amd64)
<ace_ace> anathematic: doesn do web2.0 though ;-)
<Beyond_The_Grave> Is there a way to set a static address and have it see the network I'm trying to connect to?
<nj786> pricechild, i had it when something happend to my linux while transferring files but i do not know where i got it from
<anathematic> ace_ace:  rofl ^_^ ... actually hey where on earth did i just install that?
<PriceChild> nj786, sorry I have to go
<ori_> Stormx2: the thing is though, this did not work for me in gaim either
<nj786> pricechild, so i rebooted my linux
<crimsun> Beyond_The_Grave: choose manual configuration
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK
<ori_> Stormx2: but I'll try the compile
<ace_ace> anathematic: install what ?
<anathematic> ace_ace:  links
<ace_ace> anathematic: why care where ? just type 'links' on the command line (henceforth CLI)
<anathematic> ace_ace:  well i'm an idiot thank you
<ace_ace> !CLI
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Beyond_The_Grave> Then what? (you have to keep telling me what you're getting at, I'm on my Windows section and won't be able to talk to you on ubuntu)
<stefg> Beyond_The_Grave: you gotta be on the same net-segment, i.e. the second last number of your IP address has to match the others
<tondar> where do installed prog go? the PATH? c:\w*n*o*s\prog... for w*n what is it for 'buntu?
<ace_ace> In gaim, how to switch off all those eaving' and 'join messages ?
<jrib> !fhs > tondar (see the private message from ubotu)
<tim167> Lilacor: i cant find gnome network applet, only some links about wireless show up...
<jrib> tondar: you can list the files a package installs with 'dpkg -L PACKAGE'
<ace_ace> !ubotu > ace_ace
<ori_> Stormx2: ok I ran ./configure
<Jonex> cbs: Can I turn off the laptop screen from console?
<Beyond_The_Grave> I got the right address. I'm on a private 192.168 network, but when I type in 192.168.1.102 address (and have it on a manual config) it won't even see any networks....
<ace_ace> tim167: System->administration->network
<necrodrako> crimsun http://pastebin.ca/490186
<Stormx2> ori_: Could you PM me the final output bit?
<Beyond_The_Grave> It's as if it's not even the right subnet
<ori_> Stormx2: I don't have gawk
<ace_ace> Beyond_The_Grave: what your netmask ?
<crimsun> necrodrako: that's not your sblive.
<tondar> jrib: yeah k, but are they installed in /apt ?
<Beyond_The_Grave> 255.255.255.0
<Beyond_The_Grave> Just defaults
<jrib> tondar: no, did you use the command I gave you?
<ace_ace> Beyond_The_Grave: and this is wireless or wired ?
<tim167> ace_ace so it's simply  the network settings tool ?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Wireless
<ori_> Stormx2: did you get my pm? I don't think I can do pm
<necrodrako> i typed amixer in the terminal
<jrib> tondar: or read teh FHS link?
<Beyond_The_Grave> I need WPA-PSK connection
<Stormx2> ori_: sudo apt-get install gawk
<Beyond_The_Grave> Which I have the key for
<tondar> jrib: no, I just want to know the genereal default path
<ace_ace> tim167: I just dropped in, maybe restate your problem ?
<tim167> ace_ace which is at System->administration->networking
<Stormx2> ori_: You need to be identified to nickserv. it doesn't matter much
<necrodrako> what do i type?
<jrib> tondar: it's not like windows
<dountby> rfried: thanks! - had to install cpufrequtils first, but now it works.
<tim167> ace_ace desktop cant connect, it connected a few hours ago, now it wont...no idea why, and how to tweak the networking...
<stefg> Beyond_The_Grave: many routers use addresses > 100 for dhcp, if you want a static one choose one in the 2-99 segemnt range ... like 192.168.x.10
<Beyond_The_Grave> I set everything up the same as my Windows side, but the network app won't let me choose a WPA key
<ace_ace> tim167: wireless or wired ?
<tondar> jrib: i know
<tim167> ace_ace wired
<d4rkmonkey> does anyone know where I could go to get some drivers for linux?
<ace_ace> Beyond_The_Grave: sorry I know nothing about WPA, sorry !
<ori_> Stormx2: ok so gawk part works, now it says C compiler cannot create executables see config.log for more details
<tondar> jrib: but when you do apt-get install something where does it install to
<tondar> ?
<crimsun> necrodrako: asoundconf list
<ace_ace> tim167: what your problem again ?
<Stormx2> ori_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jrib> tondar: read the information I gave you
<ace_ace> tim167: connect to what ?
<tondar> jrib: apt cache folder right
<Beyond_The_Grave> That's my main problem, even though 7.04 is supposed to have better support for WPA
<tondar> jrib: i am :D
<d4rkmonkey> does anyone know where I could go to get some drivers for linux???????
<tim167> ace_ace ethernet cable connected to buit-in network card, connection is up (internet) this computer is connected to same ethernet switch
<jrib> tondar: try the command on one of your packages, you'll see
<rollerskatejamms> Is it possible to totally clear out all the info on my system stored about WiFi networks I've connected to?
<rollerskatejamms> i.e clear out the list of networks it autoconnects to in roaming mode.
<stefg> d4rkmonkey: http://www.kernel.org :-)
<ace_ace> d4rkmonkey:: thath a funny question, most drivers are there already what driver you are looking for ?
<ori_> Stormx2: ok it's working, gonna take 5 minutes, where do you learn what sudo and all this stuff means?
<tondar> jrib: k
<rollerskatejamms> ori_, Magic.
<tim167> ace_ace but the second computer won't connect to internet, it was connected, i rebooted it, and it wont reconnect...
<necrodrako> ok, its just called like, now what
<somervil> anyone notice their Radeon (Mobility FireGL) works fully accelerated in ubuntu without the restricted driver ?
<Kassah> is there a channel where I can ask Mozilla Thunderbird specific questions?
<rollerskatejamms> Kassah, I wish.
<Kassah> hehe
<ace_ace> tim167: you have 2 computers, both connected to whatr ? a router? a lan ? firewall ? each other ?
<d4rkmonkey> ace_ace I'm looking for a driver for my built in SD Reader.I saw on a website something about a driver for "Texas Instruments OMAP MultiMediaCard interface" and I'm pretty sure that would be the correct driver
<Kassah> well... what I've setup a shared ext2 partition on my laptop.. (which has XP and Ubuntu 64bit)... I want to share my Thunderbird user files between the two OSes... is there a way to do that?
<Stormx2> ori_: sudo apt-get install <something> is just like synaptic. Its just a non-synaptic way of installing packages. Installing gawk was self explanitory. build-essential is a metapackage which depends on all the packages needed for you to compile, which was what ./configure was complaining about
<ace_ace> d4rkmonkey: do you have an SD card in the reader ?
<tim167> ace_ace both are connected to internet via a 'switch'
<crimsun> necrodrako: no, I want the output
<Beyond_The_Grave> So, does anybody else know about my WPA problem...
<d4rkmonkey> yes, I actually do
<Stormx2> ori_, Did you check the config at the end of ./configure? Did it say the ssl modules were installed?
<ori_> Stormx2: oh cool, good to know
<stefg> d4rkmonkey: you have a misconception there. linux is not windows. it  is either compiled in the kernel, or can be loaded as a module
<|Zippo|> somebody script to bitchx?
<ace_ace> tim167: what kind of internet ? and adsl modem ?
<tim167> ace_ace that is to say , both should be connected, but only one actually is atm...
<ace_ace> d4rkmonkey: did you try lspci ?
<tim167> ace_ace no, a cable modem
<tondar> jrib: got it, /usr is the mail folder
<d4rkmonkey> yeah
<tondar> ;)
<ori_> stormx2: config.log?
<necrodrako> http://pastebin.ca/490201
<tondar> main*
<d4rkmonkey> lspci showed me the reader but it didn't really help
<ace_ace> tim167: does the cable modem support mulitiple computers connected to it ? does it have dhcp ?
<tim167> ace_ace cablemodem->ethernet switch->computers
<ori_> Stormx2: ssl does't come up in config.log
<Stormx2> ori_: Nah, at the end of the command, just before it finished.
<dave_> anyone know a way to tell if my two computers are even seeing eachother over a network? is there a /dev file for ethernet cards or something i can 'cat' ?
<tim167> ace_ace yes, i have connected with 2 computers before
<crimsun> necrodrako: did you set the live as the default?
<ace_ace> d4rkmonkey: can u use pastebin to paste the poutput of lspci ?
<Stormx2> ori_: It should have said like "protocols to be built: msn aim irc etc etc" and some other stuff
<Lilacor> tim167: you should be able to install the gnome network applet either using synaptic or 'apt-get'
<ori_> Stormx2: doesn't mention it
<ace_ace> !pastebin | d4rkmonkey
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
#ubuntu 2007-05-16
<Lilacor> tim167: after that you want to edit your /etc/network/interfaceds file
<stefg> dave_: ping  <ip-of-other-computer>
<necrodrako> yes
<dave_> yeah tried it, getting nothing
<tondar> k, very tired, gng to sleep, bye every one ;)
<ori_> Stormx2: maybe once this gets installed
<crimsun> necrodrako: pastebin  amixer -c1
<Beyond_The_Grave> Why won't the network app let me choose a WPA key instead of just WEP keys?
<ace_ace> bye tondar
<stefg> dave_: so they can't see each other
<Stormx2> ori_: Theres a good chance MSN won't work. The output will have been there, I guarantee it.
<d4rkmonkey> errrrr
<dave_> so what could i possibly be doing wrong
<tondar> ace_ace: thank you
<Stormx2> ori_: Did it say "now type make" or similar?
<ace_ace> tim167: can you see what IP the second computer got ?
<tim167> Lilacori in synaptic i see: gnome-netstatus-applet is it that ?
<d4rkmonkey> ace_ace, pastebin gave me some weird error
<necrodrako> said invalid card number
<ori_> Stormx2: it didn't get to any of that
<d4rkmonkey> give me a sec, let me try again
<dave_> say i did nothing but connected the two machines via ethernet card, they should ping no matter what
<Stormx2> ori_: Oh. What did it say?
<dave_> ?
<tim167> ace_ace: it is set to dhcp
<d4rkmonkey> Query failure: Can't open file: 'recent.MYI'. (errno: 145)
<d4rkmonkey> lock tables recent write :(
<ace_ace> dave_: with just two computers you might need a crosscable ?
<stefg> dave_: ypu have to be more specific about your setup and what you are trying to do
<ori_> Stormx2: nothing more than what I pasted, now it seems to be working though
<crimsun> necrodrako: that's a one (1), not an el (l)
<necrodrako> ooo
<MmikeMRMA> Where does evolution keeps its settings? I moved ~/.evolution directory (copy -av) from the dapper installation to this one, fresh feisty, and evolution still asks me for initial setup.... how do I copy all the settings from old evolution?
<ace_ace> wow a pastebin server error !
<jad> hey, how do i install flash player for firefox in feisty?
<ori_> Stormx2: now it says I need GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build
<ace_ace> just join #d4rkmonkey
<d4rkmonkey> yup...
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know if there's a way to totally clear out all saved wireless settings?
<rollerskatejamms> poop
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<jad> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ace_ace> d4rkmonkey: and paste it there!
<starkruzr> hi.  I installed ubuntu at first, then installed kubuntu-desktop later.  why is it that a) beryl-manager no longer automatically starts when I login under KDE and b) when I start it myself, I lose my window bars?
<Stormx2> ori_: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<necrodrako> http://pastebin.ca/490209
<Agrajag> ori_: what are you trying to build?
<dave_> well optimally share files between+share an internet connection, i have this computer with eth0 on a cable modem and eth1 to my other ubuntu machine..the other just has an onboard network adaptar
<stefg> !beryl | starkruzr
<ubotu> starkruzr: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ori_> Agrajag: pidgin
<dave_> its all plugged in, ive been messing with it for awhile but they just wont see eachother
<starkruzr> stefg: I think this is a kubuntu problem, not specifically a Beryl one.
<Agrajag> ori_: you should probably just do sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<ace_ace> dave_: buy a switch they are cheap. Else buy a cross cable!
<m1r> still dl cd-s to get to feisty :/
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know if there's a way to completely clear out all wireless settings?
<Stormx2> Agrajag: Damn, i completely forgot about that.
<stefg> starkruzr: #kubuntu or #ubuntu-effects
<Agrajag> ori_: that will get everything you need to build gaim, which should be the same as what you need to build pidgin
<dave_> yeah i know, but if i can do it without buying anything i'td be cheaper
<m1r> roler, etc/network/interfaces ?
<LucaBazooka> Hello to all, is it possible to install Kubuntu on USB drive and run it from there without installing grub?
<ori_> Agrajag, ok one sec
<ace_ace> dr4monkey: Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<dave_> so wait a regular eth cable wont work?
<dave_> is that my problem
<A1> I've installed three different versions of ubuntu (6.1, 7.04 and feisty, i've also installed the 64 bit version of 6.1) and have experienced this problem on all versions-- i have an nvidia geforce 6100 integrated graphics chip and an AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+ and i keep getting these graphics glitches where my screen "blinks." It doesn't blink black, it blinks as if you were to maximize a window and then minimize it within a millisecond of maximizing i
<stefg> starkruzr: and it is a beryl problem, which is not going to be supported in here
<Jack3> guys something is really messed up with my ubuntu
<beruic> For compressing, would it be sensible for me to install p7zip-full, and leave the others out?
<A1> does anyone think they could help with that problem?
<ace_ace> dave_ no, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossover_cable
<tim167> Lilacor, bbl
<Jack3> when i boot into it, it goes to the blue login screen (ive got kubuntu)
<vmuser> hi...what is the command to check if i have kernel heards installed?
<ori_> agrajag, Stormx2: this will take about 15 minutes
<Jack3> and  i type in my pass
<Jack3> the scren goes blak
<m1r> A1 ; google envy for drivers
<Tehk> Anyone know what port the Remote Desktop uses?
<beruic> A1: have you tried the nvidia-glx-new drivers?
<roler> A1; try the drivers from the nvidia site. I had that problem on an old nvidia laptop. an older version of the drivers actually fixed the problem.
<anathematic> this is gong to sound really stupid but how do i know if a file is a binary? What's the extension or what?
<mikeyribbs> hey, i gotst a problem with my speakers. they dont make any noise when I play anthing. they aren't muted either
<crimsun> necrodrako: if you don't prepend my nick to statements, I'll miss them
<beruic> For compressing, would it be sensible for me to install p7zip-full, and leave the others out?
<dave_> damn
<necrodrako> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/490209
<phy3> anatematic -- the command     file      can often figure that out ---       file  <filename>
<IntuitiveNipple> A1: I read that there a known issues with the nivdia drivers and CPUs that have VT support, you might want to check the Nvidia forums (http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14)
<dave_> so theres no way of doing anything between two computers with a standard eth cable
<dave_> ?
<crimsun> necrodrako: which element ae you trying to capture?
<necrodrako> recording with mic
<mikeyribbs> can someone hook me up with some help?
<dave_> damn
<stefg> anathematic: linux doesn't use extensions to identify filetypes. it employes the mime-type concept, and file permissions, which state if a file is executable
<IntuitiveNipple> dave, not unless you convert it into a crossover cable, no
<vmuser> hi...what is the command to check if i have kernel heards installed?
<necrodrako> crimsun recording with microphone
<dave_> how do you do that?
<anathematic> stefg:  okay then so how do i see if something is a directory or not when looking around?
<IntuitiveNipple> dave_: swap cores around so TX goes to RX and visa-versa
<Beyond_The_Grave> I can't figure out why 1) Ubuntu won't let me choose WPA keys 2) let me set a static address when it's the same as this side of my PC (windows) 3) Why when a static address is set it won't even see any of the networks that I know are up
<stefg> anathematic: ???
<anathematic> stefg:  oh never mind i am a bit new to this i got it =D
<dave_> damn never knew there was a difference
<anathematic> haha man it's so easy installing little things on linux to windows
<beruic> Can anybody tell me if p7zip-full can compress and not only read zip, rar, cab and ace?
<ace_ace> dave_: learn the basics :-)
<anathematic> it's just "sudo apt-get install namehere" and i'm set
<anathematic> =d
<necrodrako> crimsun: recording with mic
<IntuitiveNipple> dave_: http://www.davidj.org/tools/cabler/cabler.html
<dave_> so if i rewire this thing it will work ?
<crimsun> necrodrako: you need to unmute the Mix* element(s)
<Beyond_The_Grave> Is anybody even seeing what I'm typing or is there something wrong on Windows now?
<ori_> I see it
<dave_> this isnt an important enough project to actually "spend money"
<vmuser> hi...what is the command to check if i have kernel heards installed?
<hmmman> i can see
<askand> !sweden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sweden - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IntuitiveNipple> dave_: To link two PCs without a switch or hub, yes
<askand> !swedish
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, but none of you know why my problem is what it is?
<vmuser> i live in sweden
<necrodrako> crimsun: i dont see that option
<dave_> oo
<beruic> Please, please, please, can anybody tell me if p7zip-full can compress and not only read zip, rar, cab and ace?
<hmmman> i only just joined
<dave_> thank you intuitivenipple
<Beyond_The_Grave> So, nobody knows, man this stinks as support
<Prez> I new in ubuntu world, i used to use rc.local to get startup stuff, what is the equivalent in ubuntu?
<stefg> Beyond_The_Grave: there's something wrong on Windows, *of course* (nbut let's not go into /that/ )
<Beyond_The_Grave> Ok, but I'm talking about on Ubuntu why it won't let me connect to a WPA network
<wacky> <hmmman>: i am joined, too 8)
<IntuitiveNipple> dave_: If you have some small jewellers screwdrivers you can lever the pins up on an existing plug, redo the 4 cores you need to swap, and then press the pins back down
<hmmman> today is my first hour with ubuntu anyone have any good pointers for learning more?
<freeza> Beyond_The_Grave, I had the same problem with my atheros card and accessing my wpa2 network at home. I had to set it up manually go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<m1r> how can i see ubuntu shared folders on windows PC ?
<crimsun> necrodrako: use alsamixer -c1 -V, or select the correct device using gnome's volume control applet
<Beyond_The_Grave> Was that on 7.04 freeza?
<ace_ace> Beyond_The_Grave: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+feisty+wpa&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<freeza> yeah
<jenkins420> When I open up Users and Groups, I get no listing of the users, and am not able to add one either.  Any ideas?
<vmuser> i have to install linux-kernel-headers....how do i do that?
<CodingZen> How can I install VMware-server on feisty
<freeza> its very easy to set up your wireless manually with static and wpa or wpa2
<stefg> !info wpasupplicant | Beyond_The_Grave
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, thanks guys I'll see how this goes
<abaddon> is tar.gz or rpm a better file format to download
<beruic> Please can anybody tell me if p7zip-full can compress and not only read zip, rar, cab and ace? I hate to ask multiple times, and I really need the answer!!!
<ubotu> beyond_the_grave: wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.5.7-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 251 kB, installed size 640 kB
<ace_ace> vmuser: apt-get install linux-headers
<vmuser> thanksssssss
<lontra> beruic: google it ..
<lontra> ?
<beruic> Tried, but no luck...
<Agrajag> abaddon: rpm files are for redhat-based distributions, what are you trying to download?
* lontra doubts it
<weston> Hello
<abaddon> Adobe Flash Player Download Center
<ace_ace> abaddon: rpm is red hat package mananger, tar.gz is just some sort of zip
<wacky> <jenkins420>: man groups, man adduser
<CodingZen> how can i install VMware-server on feisty?
<abaddon> i need it to watch somethign online
<potay> hola
<stefg> vmuser: if your nick is somewhat descriptive you'll need the complete source-tree
<jenkins420> wacky, will that allow me to see the users then?
<tim167> Lilacor: i tried if the second computer would connect if this one is not, and it doesnt work either...
<ace_ace> abaddon: http://www.debianadmin.com/install-rpm-files-in-debian-and-ubuntu.html
<wacky> <jenkins420>: yes, i think so :-)
<lontra> !vmware
<ace_ace> abaddon: you wnat flash or acrobat reader ?
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Agrajag> !flash > abaddon
<lontra> CodingZen: ^^^^^
<ace_ace> tim167: do you have dhcp enabeld on the second computer ?
<tim167> ace_ace yes
<jenkins420> wacky: I don't think thats what I need.  somehow, in System/Administration/Users and Groups, I lost the ability to view anything
<danny3793> This may be a kinda stupid question here, but is there any good FTP programs for Linux? I downloaded one and had to get the KDE library, of which i got, and it still does not work..Any help would be appreciated
<dave> ok this cable says a tia eia / cat. 5 ,  , is this definitely not a crossover cable?
<nickrud> danny, gftp is usable
<lontra> danny3793: gFTP?
<Agrajag> abaddon: just install flashplugin-nonfree from the package manager
* |Zippo| is gone.. autoaway after 15 min ..[cyp(l/on.p/on)] 
<lontra> !tell |Zippo| about away
<danny3793> thanks, ill try it out :D
<ace_ace> tim167: 1. make sure cable is connected. 2. go to terminal. 3. sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart 4. ip addr
<tim167> ace_ace ok gonna try that
<necrodrako> crimsun: i have everything unmuted, it still refuses to do anything
<d4rkmonkey> what ever happened to alacarte menu editor in Feisty? I can't seem to find it :(
<vmuser> if i run the command... rpm -q linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic says that it is not installed... but if i run apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-15-default   says that it is installed...how come?
<shawn34> can anyone help me get my xbox controller working in feisty?
<grimboy> Anyone know where I might find a list of usb midi adapter thingys that I are supported in some way or another?
<crimsun> necrodrako: are you /sure/ that you're recording using the correct card?
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: right click on the ubuntu icon > edit menu
<Agrajag> vmuser: rpm?
<d4rkmonkey> thanks jrib :D
<ace_ace> vmuser: rpm is not for ubuntu
<ace_ace> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<lontra> vmuser: cause you're on a debian based system and it doesn't use rpm?
<ace_ace> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<jenkins420> When I goto System/Administration/Users and Groups, I lost the listing of users, and it won't let me create a new user.  What happened???
<stefg> dave_: crossover cables are special equipment, have funny colors and a price tag twice as high as ordinary Cat.5 cable (if you arn't smart) :-)
<tim167> ace_ace: i get: "wlan0:error while getting interface flags: no such device"
<Deshi> hey guys got an issue here trying to boot up ubuntu headless the system seems to hang no natter what options we have passed to grub
<ace_ace> jenkins420: ar eyou in administrator mode ?
<vmuser> sorry than...i run Suse 10.2...and Kubuntu as a Virtual Machine....just installed it
<jenkins420> yes
<Deshi> with no monitor plugged in it just hangs but as soon as u plug the monitor in it resumes booting
<vmuser> how do i check than if a certain package is installed?
<ace_ace> jenkins420: well then i don know!
<lontra> vmuser: dpkg -L foo
<tim167> ace_ace: oh thats wireless nevermind, but now it says: no working leases present in database
<lontra> vmuser: or apt-cache policy foo
<vmuser> right
<nickrud> vmuser, dpkg -l <package name> , ii means installed
<ace_ace> vmuser: dpkg --get-selections
<lontra> vmuser: really there are lots of way
<necrodrako> crimsun: im prety sure, unless there is a setting im not seeing
<sebsebseb> I have installed Mono and want to open a .Net3 Framework Application with it,  but don't know how.
<vmuser> aahah...i see...thanks a lot
<tim167> ace_ace: no dhcp offers received ...
<ace_ace> sebsebseb: maybe join #mone
<ace_ace> sorry mono
<sebsebseb> I am in there also
<sebsebseb> and the offical channel is on some other server
<shawn34> can anyone help me get my xbox controller working in feisty?
<guycook> Quick nvidia ? I have a dual display nvidia 7600GS adapter, will that work with ubuntu 64bit?
<ace_ace> tim167: there your problenm: 1. modem doesnt support dhcp; 2. cable broken; 3. it *is* a cross cable :-)
<brum> could someone please help with a bluetooth problem - device connects but then drops 2sec later
<crimsun> necrodrako: well, does arecord -c1 -fcd  do anything?
<madman91> guycook: yes it will
<jenkins420> My sounds stopped working yesterday.   it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<madman91> guycook: well.. what do i know
<lontra> shawn34: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318382&highlight=xbox+360+edgy
<tim167> ace_ace: it worked 2 hours ago, i'll try another cable just to see...
<shawn34> lontra, tried is
<lontra> shawn34: even though it's for edgy it should work for feisty
<guycook> madman91, thanks
<anathematic> is ubuntu 7.04 server inetd or xinetd? =\
<shawn34> lontra, tried *it
<ace_ace> tim167: good idea...
<LicensedLunacy> hey, how do I do a dd from my hard drive to a samba network share?
<nickrud> anathematic, neither ;)
<ace_ace> tim167: maybe reset the modem ?
<necrodrako> crimsun: makes my internal speaker eternally beep and flashes random data
<vmuser> so ig i run... dkpg -l <name of the package> and the package name...version...description shows up .. means than that it is installed right?
<nickrud> anathematic, but it'll do either
<ace_ace> anathematic: it uses inetd for some things, i think
<brum> vmuser: yes
<vmuser> thanksssssss
<stefg> LicensedLunacy: you need to mount the share via fusesmb or smbfs
<tim167> ace_ace: how do i reset the modem...?
<LicensedLunacy> ah
<LicensedLunacy> ok
<anathematic> haha oh i see i'll do both ace_ace  / nickrud  :D
<LicensedLunacy> thanks thanks
<nickrud> vmuser, only if you get ii at the beginning
<shawn34> can anyone help me get my xbox controller working in feisty?
<ace_ace> vmuser: did you try dpkg --get-selections ?
<jenkins420> My soundcard stopped working yesterday.   it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."  Is there a way to reinstall it?  I get some system sound at the login screen, but none of the users have sound
<tim167> ace_ace: oh i just remembered something...moment...
<vmuser> yes,.,,and i got a list of packages
<LicensedLunacy> stefg: thanks
<ace_ace> tim167: the cable modem ? power off/on ?
<ori_> Stormx2: you still around?
<tim167> ace_ace: i did that already, no change
<ace_ace> tim167: changed the cable ?
<Zigosity> Still trying to access files on my ubuntu PC from my windows PC...When I try and open the folders I've set as shared, I get this: "\\Family\Temp is not accessible. The share name was not found. Be sure you typed it correctly."  (Family = computer name, Temp = folder.)
<guycook> Thanks, I'll look into this some more, then have my Ubuntu host with vmware workstation 6.0 to have a VM windows machines ....  soon as I double my RAM to 4 GB heheheh.
<guycook> bye
<tim167> ace_ace: but now i'm trying something else...and rebooting now...
<brum> could someone please help with a bluetooth problem - device connects but then drops 2sec later
<stefg> !samba | Zigosity
<ubotu> Zigosity: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ace_ace> brum: sorry, i can help.
<ace_ace> can=can't
<ori_> Agrajag: you still around?
<Zigosity> stefg: I've already looked at those.
<necrodrako> crimsun: have any idea what i gotta do?>
<vmuser> if i do dpkg --get-selections i can just see kernel-packages but not kernel-headers....
<jenkins420> My soundcard stopped working yesterday.   it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."  Is there a way to reinstall it?  I get some system sound at the login screen, but none of the users have sound
<vmuser> is kernel headers part of the kernel-package?
<ace_ace> vmuser: then it not installed... try 'apt-get install linux-headers'
<Jawshie> Hi guys. I'm having some trouble. Every time I remove my wireless card (BCM4306) from my ubuntu laptop or rmmod the ndiswrapper package .... or suspend or hibernate my machine completely freezes and I must hard reset it to get anything to work again. Two lights flash on my keyboard off and on continuously every time it happens. Can anybody help?
<crimsun> necrodrako: what are you using to record?
<ace_ace> Jawshie: sorry, I can not help.
<imbecile> can someone tell me the nae of totem codecs?
<necrodrako> crimsun: analog microphone
<Agrajag> fortytwo
<crimsun> necrodrako: no, program.
<Agrajag> oops
<zlx> What ubuntu like on the new macbooks? Does it run good and is it easy to install?
<ace_ace> !42
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imbecile> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<imbecile> lol
<PriceChild> imbecile, take the hint ;)
<sebas_> does anybody know a linux version for ImperiumAO?
<necrodrako> crimsun: right now, using the sound preferences capture test
<sebsebseb> !anything
<nickrud> imbecile, totem uses the gstreamer plugins ...
<PriceChild> nickrud, or xine
<vmuser> doing apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.20-15-generic i get the message: linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic is already the newest version....maybe i have to reboot
<vmuser> or?
<ace_ace> gotta eat sometimes... brb
<nickrud> PriceChild, yeah, that's the ...
<shane_> How do I make linux betteR?
<nickrud> shane_, write bug reports
<PriceChild> !participate | shane_
<ubotu> shane_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<crimsun> necrodrako: but that's set to use your onboard, not your sblive.
<SasquatchNL> is there a way to change the owner of a disk/partition? and if so, how?
<Stormx2> ori_: yeah i am
<stefg> vmuser: what are you actually trying to achieve. you apparently need some kernel modules to be built. which ones?
<Seenep> anyone know how to get aterm's transparency feature to work?
<nickrud> man, ubotu's picked up a lot of good factoids since I was gone
<ori_> Stormx2: so configure worked and I hit make
<rr_lap> alteroo: when i turn on my computer they are all rearraged and they were locked when i placed them
<ori_> Stormx2: and it did mention SSL
<Jawshie> Ah well, thanks anyways ace_ace
<Jawshie> Byebye
<Seenep> well, i kinda enabled it but it's messed up
<ori_> Stormx2: It's making right now
<Stormx2> ori_, did you get messages at the end of ./configure?
<rr_lap> why does gnome screw up the order of the gidgets on the top bar like clock and logout and stuff, i lock them into place
<ori_> Stormx2: yea
<tim167> ace_ace: this is sooo silly: apparenlty the built-in network card doesnt reset when i reboot the computer, unless i TOTALLY turn the power off (or unplug the ac), now it just simply works again!
<Stormx2> ori_: Did is say you had the correct libs for ssl installed?
<wacky> <jenkins420>: first you have to get in the pull-down menu on your desktop - the point "places" and hold with the left mouse-button the point "computer" - pull it on your Desktop ...
<ori_> Stormx2: yes
<stefg> rr_lap: because gnome has an attitude sometimes
<taime1> why does the terminal server client in ubuntu ask you for domain / client hostname and all that?
<taime1> cant i simply typein the ip and the password?
<imbecile> the only problem i have with beryl is the video playback issue.. and that is a BIG problem
<wacky> when you double-klick the symbol "computer" go to your filesystem ...
<necrodrako> crimsun: i just tried skype test call with set to sblive, its not picking up anything either
<Stormx2> ori_, I have to go now. If you have any problems, ask in #pidgin
<polm> Can anyone suggest some games that I can install on my Edgy that take advantage of multiple joysticks?
<ori_> Stormx2: ok thanks for the help
<crimsun> necrodrako: skype does additional behind-the-scenes configuration
<rr_lap> stefg: just like you?
<stefg> !games | polm
<ubotu> polm: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<wacky> <jenkins420>: when you double-klick the symbol "computer" go to your filesystem ...
<crimsun> necrodrako: do you need to unmute the analog/digital output jack?  I don't know which codec revision you have...
<necrodrako> crimsun: is there a way u can remote access my pc and you can look at some of this stuff caus eyou know what you are doing?
<crimsun> necrodrako: no.
<anathematic> lawl i just restarted my server over ssh, am i right just waiting a few mins and i can connect back on using it or do i have to walk over to it and login? <
<stefg> rr_lap: straighten them out 2 or 3 times, save your session... after a while it will stay where you want it. long-known, long unfixed bug in the gnome-panel
<sarixe> hi, i'm having a problem with my ati driver, installed as followed by this howto: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide .  fglrxinfo gives the following output:
<sarixe> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<sarixe> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<sarixe> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<sarixe> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<sarixe> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<rr_lap> stefg: how do i "save" my session? by logging out?
<anathematic> never mind i was fine~
<wacky> <jenkins420>: on this way you can go to some folders - take the way "home" - here you can see all real users of your system ...
<stefg> rr_lap: yes, that's an option
<SasquatchNL> is there a way to change the owner of a disk/partition? and if so, how?
<necrodrako> crimsun: i have no idea what to do
<crimsun> necrodrako: asoundconf set-default-card Live
<crimsun> necrodrako: then log out and back in
<Tarkus> since compiz and beryl are merging, what is the package they merge into? compiz or beryl?..
<necrodrako> ill be right back
<cafuego> beriz or compyl
<sarixe> cafuego: lol
<askand> what does batterycapacity mean when I click on the batteryicon?
<clientesqpe> hola
<clientesqpe> quien vive
<SasquatchNL> askand: I think what is left in the battery
<clientesqpe> nadie habla espaol
<askand> clientesqpe: !spanish
<PriceChild> !es | clientesqpe
<ubotu> clientesqpe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<v3n0m> ubuntu freezes upon startup, live cd works fine =l any ideas?\
<stefg> all people with unanswered questions. http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html is a good read in the meantime!
<clientesqpe> oigan nadie habla espaol
<cafuego> !es
<PriceChild> clientesqpe, /join #ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<v3n0m> hola
<clientesqpe> creo que mejor me voy
<clientesqpe> nadie habla espaol
<stefg> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<v3n0m> hablo un poco
<PriceChild> !es | v3n0m
<ubotu> v3n0m: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<taime1> yo hablo espanol
<clientesqpe> aaa les dejo mi correo es evelyn.basurto@qualitypost.com.mx
<taime1> pues, un poco
<stefg> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<clientesqpe> okas cuidense
<wacky> <stefg> hallo stefan
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> clientesqpe: Please take it to #ubuntu-es.
<Agent0016> can i use berryl when compiz is alredy installed?
<deccadoggy> Hey guys.
<stefg> !de | wacky
<ubotu> wacky: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<necrodrako> crimsun: still nothing recording
<deccadoggy> Anybody up for fielding a mysql question?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.171.253.25!#ubuntu-es]  by PriceChild
<cafuego> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<necrodrako> crimsun: wait, there it goes
<PriceChild> bah
<cafuego> PriceChild: ooh, tricky ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@189.171.253.25!#ubuntu-es]  by PriceChild
<necrodrako> crimsun:guess it was just a matter of logging out
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<deccadoggy> Just thought I'd be nice :)
<necrodrako> crimsun: thank you for all your help
<crimsun> necrodrako: np
<deccadoggy> So, trying to set up mysql w/ apt
<v3n0m> ubuntu slows to a crawl on startup after install to hd, works fine from live cd, any ideas?
<necrodrako> cr\imsun: you think we could be friends?
<__mikem> PriceChild, they should create a way to forward people without banning them
<PriceChild> __mikem, but you are banning them by doing that
<deccadoggy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<necrodrako> crimsun: you think we could be friends?
<deccadoggy> The following packages have unmet dependencies: mysql-server: Depends: l-server-5.0 but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<__mikem> PriceCHild I know, they need to make it so you can just remove someone from your chanel and put them in another without banning them
<crimsun> necrodrako: come again?
<cafuego> deccadoggy: What happens when you `apt-get install mysql-server-5.0' ?
<necrodrako> crimsun: like add me to your aim or yahoo, or something
<crimsun> necrodrako: I don't use those consistently, so I doubt it'd be useful.
<deccadoggy> thats the rest of the story!
<deccadoggy> more unmet dependancies (a lot of text, ill repaste)
<cafuego> necrodrako/crimsun: oy vey! get a room! ;-)
<deccadoggy> mysql-server-5.0: Depends: mysql-client-5.0 (>= 5.0.38-1.dotdeb.1) but it is not going to be installed
<deccadoggy> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4 is to be installed
<deccadoggy> Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-12) but 1:4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<cafuego> deccadoggy: Ok. Stop apsting.
<Tarkus> i just installed beryl with synaptic.. and i cant seem figure out how to use it, (its still using compiz). is that the proper way i should install it?
<deccadoggy>  Depends: libmysqlclient15off (>= 5.0.27-1) but 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06 is to be installed
<v3n0m> is the linux-swap partition supposed to be a 'sub-partition' of another partition with an extended filesystem
<deccadoggy> Depends: libreadline5 (>= 5.2) but 5.1-7build1 is to be installed
<PriceChild> !paste | deccadoggy
<ubotu> deccadoggy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> !effects | Tarkus
<ubotu> Tarkus: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<deccadoggy> thanks
<kneeki> What port does SSH use? I forget
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-67-117-78-109.dsl.sntc01.pacbell.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<necrodrako> crimsun: do you know anything about ubuntu and bluetooth?
<PriceChild> what just happenned then...
<cafuego> deccadoggy: You have a non-official source listed in sources.list, which is trying to install that .dotdeb. package.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-67-117-78-109.dsl.sntc01.pacbell.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> deccadoggy: Comment it, so it doesn't try to break your system.
<EADG> I've added a few alias's to /etc/bash.bashrc, is it possible to to reload bash.bashrc without logging out/back in?
<jrib> EADG: source /etc/bash.bashrc
<EADG> jrib: Dunke
<deccadoggy> ill give that a shot
<crimsun> necrodrako: if it deals with audio, some.  I'm very busy ATM, however.
<cafuego> deccadoggy: Then run 'sudo apt-get update', then install mysql-server, and you should be fine.
<stefg> EADG: ouch!
<v3n0m> I can't find anything on the forums about it =[
<nexous> Where can I find a guide on starting to customize the core of ubuntu?
<jrib> nexous: what do you mean by the "core"?
<xipietotec> !915resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<necrodrako> crimsun: im trying to get my bluetooth headset linked to my usb bluetooth radio in ubuntu
<nexous> jrib: the backend of ubuntu pretty much. I'm not really sure where to start also things such as locations and other paths.
<stefg> !hardware | grimboy
<ubotu> grimboy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jrib> nexous: what exactly do you want to change?
<Argorok> !scrolling
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nexous> jrib: Well I know I want to get into gnome-desktop.
<Argorok> who wants a snack?
<EADG> stefg: ?
<Argorok> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jrib> nexous: you want to hack on source code?
<askand> Please say a program I can use to program basic in ubuntu?
<nexous> jrib: yes. But I also want more information on paths in the system.
<jrib> !fhs > nexous (see the private message from ubotu)
<ubunoob> hey all ive downloaded a game called Nexuiz and im not sure how to install it, can anyone give me some tips???
<PriceChild> !info nexuiz
<ubotu> nexuiz: A fast-paced 3D Ego-Shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-1 (feisty), package size 593 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<escargo> I had try to install Feisty Fan one VirtualBox First Boot = Kernel Panic  :-(
<nexous> jrib: I'm not sure how to view PM's in Irssi. hold on.
<PriceChild> ubunoob, sudo apt-get install nexuiz
<stefg> EADG: your misuse of the german language hurt  (but in a funny way, so never mind) :-)
<jrib> nexous: pick a nice project, visit bugs.ubuntu.com and bugs.gnome.org and start working on bugs that look interesting to you
<nexous> jrib: alright.
<aZn137> help
<kikr> hey, is it possible to do a remoteinstall?
<anathematic> what's the name of the word processing program that comes on ubuntu cd?
<aZn137> my comp freezes up everytime i plug in my wpc54g
<jrib> nexous: there's a #gnome-love channel on irc.gnome.org that you may be interested in as well
<nexous> jrib: alright I'll check it out
<EADG> hehe, I was voted NATO's worst speller a few years back, so I'm not too worried about it. Duanke? Oh dear...
<jrib> anathematic: openoffice writer?
<aZn137> help guys
<aZn137> my comp freezes up everytime i plug in my wpc54g
* aZn137 using ndiwrapper 1.44rc1
<aZn137> ubuntu 7.04
<deccadoggy> cafuego: i've commented everything out but
<deccadoggy> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<aZn137>  help
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, hey man, I finally returned
<movva> hi
<aZn137>  help
<IntuitiveNipple> Hey Paddy... just as i'm off to bed :)
<dountby> bye everyone
<xipietotec> hahaha, okay, so using 915resolution to replace my 640x480 with a higher resolution caused 640x480 to disappear off my screen resolution options
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, no probs, ill catch ye some other time
<IntuitiveNipple> Give installing those drivers a go!
<movva> can i run windows real player package on ubuntu using UBUNTU
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, Im about to do just that
<stefg> movva: no
<movva> can i run utorrent
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, wondering how to unload those drivers from before
<stefg> movva: only with wine
<movva> yes
<movva> can i run real player using wine?
<IntuitiveNipple> Blacklist them, reboot, install the newly built drivers, and reboot
<danan> speaking of wine, you can run steam with it right?
<IntuitiveNipple> Make sure the new driver modules names aren't the same as the blacklisted ones - if they are, remove them from the blacklist!
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, ok, gonna go find out how to blacklist them
<stefg> movva: this is a support chaneelfor ubuntu, not fake-windows :-) google is your friend
<movva> Ok
<sarixe> hi, i searched through my xorg log, and i found something utterly confusing.  it's configured to run on PCI:1:5:0, but seems to be ignoring that and going to PCI:1:5:1.  any help?
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<movva> sorry for bugging
<deccadoggy> thanks guys!
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Add them to the end as 2 lines "blacklist ath_pci" and "blacklist "ath_hal"
<cafuego> deccadoggy: installed ok?
<Paddy_EIRE> thx IntuitiveNipple you have been extremely helpful
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: When you reboot, the existing ones won't be loaded so when you run the build/install, it'll be able to over-write the existing ones if they have the same name
<escargo> someone knows something about a acpi bug ad the  feisty fan kernel?
<sarixe> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:5:1) found
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: But once installed, you might have to remove one or both blacklists if the new modules share the same names
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, I get it, then just take them of the blacklist again
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: You can install a  module without rebooting by, as the superuser, doing "modprobe modulename"
<Paddy_EIRE> oh ok
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: And remember to check the end of kern.log to see any messages when you do, using "tail /var/log/kern.log"
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: And then you can check what modules were loaded using "lsmod | grep ath"
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: To build the drivers, download the file and unpack it, then install the Linux build files using Synaptic: "Build-essentials" "linux-headers" "pkg-configure" (I think thats it)
<coded1> I have ubuntu ultimate ed, and a radeon 9800pro, I believe I remember there was some boot codes to get the card / resolution going, does any one remember them?
<coded1> or have alternate methods?
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, i think i have the build packages
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Then, in theory you can change into the extracted drivers directory, and do "make" then, as superuser, "make install"
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, what about ath_rate_sample does that need blacklisted
<kmarius> hi, i'd like to restrict my little sister (2nd user on this computer) to a certain time (4pm to 9pm) ... is there an easy way of doing that?
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: I didn't notice that in the output of lsmod
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, ok, thx
<sercik> i can't access sound as user
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: But maybe it would have been loaded if the rest was working, so if you think so, do it :)
<sercik> probably i have launched a bad command "usermod -g vboxusers sercik"
<nj786> how do you update the forecast
<mkeller> Hello, I also cannot get my sound to work.  I have a SB Live! 24 bit card.
<magnui> anyone here made a Counter strike source server?
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, ok, see you later :)
<nj786> on desktop
<nj786> it has a ? mark
<IntuitiveNipple> night :D
<NemesisD> this may be an odd question but my boss has a tape drive with data that was recorded under unix, is there any tape software for ubuntu that we could use to get data from it
<sercik> no my sound works good but i can't use sound server ad user
<NemesisD> whoops
<NemesisD> this may be an odd question but my boss has a tape drive with data that was recorded under unix, is there any tape software for ubuntu that we could use to get data from it?
<aum> hi - are there any specific annoyances with xubuntu I should be aware of from people's experience? (I'm choosing a *buntu for my wife's slow older laptop (1.8GHz, 256MB RAM))
<mkeller> oh, well mine doesn't work at all.  I think it worked while running as a live CD, but now that it's installed, it doesn't.
<rr_lap> any cool themes people suggest?
<nj786> anybody?
<sercik> please someone help me hot to configure users and groups correctly in which group i need to add user to work??
<nj786> how do you set the forecast
<EpP> heyyyy
<rkhessel> crap nipple left
<barbarella_me> rr_lap:yes..hijs bakkie
<EpP> anyone know if ubuntu is stable on the xbox?
<rkhessel> ne1 else know anything about building modules?
<skunkworks> ?
<stefg> kmarius: interestig question, i don't think that 's *easy*. you'd need a script which checks which time of day it is to enable or disable the user account... look at crontab. another option would be to let her log in, but if it's not the right time to log her out again immediatly. that would involve a script sourced by .bashrc. Nay pros with an opinion on that?
<scoobydoo28139> wow this stuff is way over my head
<Sam_> hey guys
<bruenig> !howdy | Sam_
<ubotu> Sam_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<scoobydoo28139> hey sam
<Sam_> i got a question, i just started a program with the ./ command, now when that program starts anything i type in goes to that procame
<Sam_> program
<Sam_> how do iget back to normal command line?? so i can start another program or whatever??
<rkhessel> ctrl-c?
<Sam_> but i want to make that program still runing??
<jrib> Sam_: do you want to kill it or put it in the background?
<Sam_> put it in the background
<jrib> Sam_: ctrl-z  then do 'bg'
<larsso_> hii!!
<bruenig> Sam_, for some clarification, ./ is not a command, . is the current directory, so ./something runs "something" which is in the current directory
<Sam_> kkZ thxs
<sercik> alsaconf
<v3n0m> sa
<barbarella_me> sam:crtl + c to terminate
<sercik> Sam you can launch the program with & to the end
<jrib> Sam_: google for "bash job control" for more info
<larsso_> i'm need help some install wine for dos programs! :)
<Jack3> hey
<sercik> for example vim &
<Jack3> somethin is really wrong with my login
<Jack3> i type my password in the login screen, it turns black, then it goes back to the login screen
<larsso_> i'm need help some install wine for DOS programs! :)
<Jack3> ive tried restarting and all
<Jack3> its never done this
<coded1> any one get an ati radeon working with ubuntu?
<Jack3> does anyone know?
<barbarella_me> Jack3:what is the usser?
<rkhessel> hello y'all, I'm trying to build a module for my RAID card, it worked fine in Dapper
<Jack3> michael
<v3n0m> coded1: I'm just wondering what your problem is specifically..
<rkhessel> but the build complains now about stuff that is in .config, but is now not in config.h
<Jack3> and i put my password in correctly  i know
<rkhessel> any idea why?
<phy3> Jack3 -- sounds like X won't run for you
<larsso_> drivers  OPENGL sis 760GX working in linux??
<barbarella_me> Jack3:what is the user?
<Jack3> barbarella, my user name is michael....
<coded1> v3n0m: my card shows up in lspci but my resolution is locked by X at 640
<yagami> Hi all. Is it possible to people on my homenetwork to share the dictionary server on my ubuntu box over web interface?
<yagami> if not, then is it possible any other way?
<stefg> !wine | larsso_
<ubotu> larsso_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<v3n0m> o, ok, over my head =p
<v3n0m> but I also have an ATI card and I can't get ubuntu to work
<mirra> is there an easy way to combine open office word documents?
<barbarella_me> Jack3:start in single mode and reset your password.
<Jack3> single mode?
<rkhessel> yagami, what is a dictionary server?
<yagami> ATI sucks. stick with nvidia :)
<yagami> dictd
<Jack3> phy3, the only changes i did were install wine from source
<grimboy> stefg, Thanks
<Jack3> and then i had an odd problem
<john_> yagami: sound advise
<Jack3> it showed my harddrive as having 0 bytes free
<Jack3> and i deleted 600mb of files, and it still said 0 free
<Jack3> so i rebooted
<coded1> v3n0m: there are "cheat codes" that worked for me once but i have forgotten them it was something like, xdriver=ati, nodcc, ....
<Jack3> and now it just goes to the login screen and wont go past that
<bashologist> Using Feisty. When I try to import a svg to path in blender I get this error: ImportError: No module named math but my python has the math module. Above this error there's also this: Only built-in modules are available. Some scripts may not run. So how do I fix this?
<v3n0m> oh
<larsso_> tks.. ubotu!!
<brianski> anyone know of a virtualization solution that actually works on amd64? virtualbox doesn't, and vmware is failing for some reason that the vmware techs haven't been able to discern
<Jack3> do you know it would do that?
<coded1> it wouldn't be that quick in beryl but it would look nicer :)
<yagami> ok, sound advise? whats that supposed to mean or do? :P
<john_> yagami: stick with nvidia
<larsso_> for MS-DOS programs wine can't run
<barbarella_me> Jack3:bad hardware or partitioning
<Jack3> what?
<phy3> jack3 -- there are login options on the bottom left of the login screen
<Jack3> it was working just fine before
<Jack3> left bottom?
<Jack3> ithe pull down box?
<coded1> good thing apparently AMD+ATI are open sourcing their radeon drivers :):):)
<yagami> john_: not one of those gaming buffs- but i still hear people raving about how good ATI is over nvidia. so in that sense, we're all in a loss here
<brianski> coded1: yeah but when?
<coded1> lol
<Jack3> in the pull down box it doesnt really have any different options
<coded1> thats a good question
<coded1> :)
<rkhessel> yagami: do you want to make dictd requests from other boxes but transport it over http, or just be able to look up words on a web server?
<brianski> and will the ati cards folks have now reap the benefits of the open source driver
<v3n0m> as
<barbarella_me> coded1:amd...love it
<v3n0m> s
<brianski> and what license will the driver be under
<brianski> etc
<brianski> etc
<Jack3> helo ?//////////////////////
<v3n0m> is the linux-swap partition supposed to be a 'sub-partition' of another partition with an extended filesystem?
<mirra> is there an easy way to combine open office word documents??
<barbarella_me> Jack3:that is long dir
<Jack3> lol
<Jack3> i dont see why the hdd could be bad
<coded1> v3n0m: i dont think it matters
<stefg> !swap | v3n0m
<ubotu> v3n0m: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Jack3> isnt there a repair option
<john_> yagami: I ran hidef video in linux with a 2500 Athlon and a Radeon 9600 with almost 100% cpu with a geforce 4 that dropped to 45% with the oss drivers.
<Jack3> or something i can use
<barbarella_me> Jack3:maybe the cables
<Zambezi> Anyone having problem with cupsys in Dapper? I can't access localhost:631. :-(
<rkhessel> v3n0m: swap could be a primary partition
<rkhessel> it does not matter
<Jack3> dude im running windows off the same hdd
<Jack3> its on my laptop
<yagami> rkhessel: not exactly over web server- i've not installed apache yet. you know - am looking for some application (cross-compatible for the windows boxes) that could point to my box on the local area network- and from there retreieve definition of words off of dictd.
<Jack3> i resized my windows partition and have been running linux off the smaller partition
<rkhessel> v3n0m: probably best to use a logical partition inside an extended one though
<coded1> i think it would be funny if the OSS video drivers work better for linux then windows closed drivers
<larsso_> eeehy  do you know spanish room for help in UBUNTU????
<IJ-DaKar> hi, need some help. wanna know if i can install X11 in Feisty-server
<NickGarvey> IJ-DaKar: yes, if you want the full GUI you can simply type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<rkhessel> yagami: I just read the man page, but as long as that port is open
<rkhessel> u should be able to read from anywhere
<lonnie> hello
<rkhessel> might have to tweak xinetd or something
<lonnie> I can't seem to figure out geting DVDs to play.
<yagami> rkhessel: i typed Http://boxname:2628 and it gives error 530- access denied
<lonnie> I need a good tutorial.
<v3n0m> oh
<barbarella_me> Jack3:can you pastebin your partition table?
<larsso_> ok, ok
<v3n0m> thanks
<wil> hey all
<v3n0m> this is how mine looks http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotuj9.png
<rkhessel> yagami: did you try telnet?
<yagami> nope..lemme
<rkhessel> not sure http would work
<ubunoob> hey how can i install a pro. useing a .run
<larsso_> mmm... need  please help for run DOS programs in linux ubuntu????
<wil> wondering if anyone knows of a video editing program for linux that supports green screening
<lonnie> What packages to you really need to play DVDs?
<Jack3> i dont know how to???/
<john_> lonnie: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<larsso_> mmm... need  please help for run DOS programs in linux ubuntu????
<stefg> IJ-DaKar: sure... the simplest way would be to simply choose a meta package like x/K/ubuntu-desktop and you the full desktop of the corresponding flavor
<lonnie> Thanks John, I'll check that out.
<NickGarvey> !wine | larsso_
<ubotu> larsso_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<sarixe> hi, my ati graphics card is giving me problems.  I have X configured to run on PCI:1:05:0, but i checked the logs, and even though it says it's going to use PCI:1:05:0, it uses PCI:1:05:1.  any help on how to fix this?
<IJ-DaKar> NickGarvey: thanks, didn't know that package had that name
<rkhessel> so has anyone here compiled a kernel module in Feisty using linux-headers?  I'm having trouble
<verme> hello :)
<larsso_> for MS-dos prgramas???
<sarixe> it's creating major problems, not letting dri run, or anything
<john_> larsso_: Have you tried dosbox?
<wil> wondering if anyone knows of a video editing program for linux that supports green screening?
<larsso_> no, how??
<phixnay> hey, I try to open the printing config thing, but it says cannot connect to CUPS. What's up?
<stefg> !info dosbox | larsso_
<ubotu> larsso_: dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (feisty), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<arceye> after uninstaling beryl using add/remove    would it be safe for me to delete the .beryl    dir from my home ?
<IJ-DaKar> NickGarvey: would it configure automatically_
<IJ-DaKar> ?
<movva> hi
<NickGarvey> IJ-DaKar: its called "wineconsole"
<movva> my machine is dual boot
<stefg> !info dosemu | larsso_
<ubotu> larsso_: dosemu: The Linux DOS Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.2-8 (feisty), package size 947 kB, installed size 2204 kB
<IJ-DaKar> ok
<john_> larson9999:  sudo apt-get install dosbox
<IJ-DaKar> thanks man
<yagami> ah screw it- i'll just install stardict on the other PCs
<movva> i would like to uninstall ubuntu
<movva> how can i do this
<rkhessel> yag: sorry man :(
<larsso_> ok tks, for help ubotu and stefg
<movva> my default boot loader is GRUB
<wil> wondering if anyone knows of a video editing program for linux that supports green screening?
<yagami> no probs, thanks all.
<NemesisD> anyone know the default font in firefox on ubuntu? somehow it go reset to something wonky
<phixnay> What do I do if it says "The CUPS server could not be contacted?"
<stifler> is it possibile to mount the musicbox mp3 player on ubuntu feisty?
<scoobydoo28139> synaptic package manager >>what specificly do i look for , whine?
<john_> Has anyone got iFolder running in Feisty?
<john_> iFolder Server that is.
<rob1n> okay so my terminal, for some reason, has a limit that goes about 2/3 across the screen, then just wraps over the previous text
<EpP> anyone familiar with portage?
<rob1n> the root prompt doesn't do this
<rob1n> any way to fix this?
<wil> wondering if anyone knows of a video editing program for linux that supports green screening?
<rob1n> EpP: a bit, but #gentoo probably knows more
<v3n0m> ubuntu slows to a crawl upon startup after install to HD, live CD works OK, suggestions?
<barbarella_me> EpP #gentoo
<phixnay> What do I do if it says "The CUPS server could not be contacted?"
<EpP> rob1n, barbarella_me, i tried, they arent freidnly there
<verme> i want to install ubuntu studio in a computer with windows... is there the tool used for make them in the installation disc?
<NemesisD> anybody know of good software for using tape drives on ubuntu?
<verme> i want to install ubuntu studio in a computer with windows... is there the tool used for make the partitions in the installation disc?
<rob1n> EpP: this is #ubuntu :)
<wil> i recently downloaded ubuntu studio, was hoping somone could tell me if there is a program out there that would let me green screen effect a video?
<EpP> rob1n, any all you here are more knowledgeable in general
<aum> what are the drawbacks of xubuntu?
<mirroray> you could split the video into frame-by-frame and run it through a gimp script to cut out the green?
<spl0it> I'm having some trouble getting sound to work properly on my pc - I have a sb live, amd athlon 1.4gig, and when I type cat /proc/asound/cards my sound card is at 1 instead of 0, any idea what I should change to get that sorted out?
<wil> that would be a very tedious task
<phixnay> aum: it's not as feature rich as gnome or kde I think
<wil> hoping there was a video editing program out there that allowed it easily
<scoobydoo28139> so with wine do i need windows to be mounted also?
<john_> scoobydoo28139: nope
<rob1n> scoobydoo28139: no
<Spo8> I installed the 64 bit version of firefox only to find that there's no support for flash.  How do I uninstall this and get the 32 bit version installed?  Does synaptic automatically get 64 bit versions if you're on a 64 system?
<phixnay> Spo8: flash works on it
<scoobydoo28139> roblin can i just put in a cd and install?
<phixnay> Spo8: I'm uisng it right now
<lonnie> John: I tried that and it didn't work.
<scoobydoo28139> ok , do i get wine in add remove?
<wil> wondering if anyone knows of a video editing program for linux that supports green screening?
<lonnie> It said "there is no plugin to play this movie.
<Sam_> hey is anyone good with joomla here im having a joomla connect problem
<Sam_> like my friends can acess the site but i cannot acess the site
<Spo8> phixnay: Whenever I go to the flash site, it's only for 32 bit versions of firefox.  The customer service person said the same, and that I should install the 32 bit version then get their 32 bit flash for linux.
<ethereality> i had a friend who set up joomla for me on my site
<Sam_> i have it all set up
<phixnay> !flash64 | Spo8
<ubotu> Spo8: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<lonnie> I've tried mulitiple dvd's and none play. I followed the instructions at:
<lonnie> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<spl0it> sam_ private message me I'll help you
<Sam_> kk
<Sam_> how do i pm you
<wil> wondering if anyone knows of a video editing program for linux that supports green screening?
<Spo8> Thanks phixnay.
<arceye> is it safe to delete a .beryl dir after uninstalling beryl ?
<Sam_> i cant do i t
<phixnay> Spo8 the instructions are fairly straightforward on that site. best of luck : )
<Sam_> they said that there is too many spammers
<john_> lonnie: did that give you any errors?
<Spo8> phixnay: sounds great.  thanks.
<spl0it> erms
<barbarella_me> wil:yes
<mirroray> I'm having some trouble installing drivers for my modem, whenever I make it and everything goes smoothly until " Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic'  ,  *** No rule to make target `drivers/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv'.  Stop."
<v3n0m> brb on windows, had enough of this live-cd shit =P
<wil> and the name of this program?
<scoobydoo28139> i would like to know the outcome of the video thing also cause i got same error messsage
<Sam_> hey sploit go to the ruport channel
<lonnie> John: Movie player said I don't have the plugins necessary to play the movie. gxine said "no demuxer found".
<Sam_> its the very last channel and there only 4 peeps in tehre, they are not talking either
<barbarella_me> wil:wil
<minerale> morphir: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17-10
<Sam_> ok im there
<john_> lonnie: did you close and reopen movie player after it was installed?
<wil> yes?
<minerale> morphir: sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<JoeMorris> ubuntu wont load
<kmarius> stefg, i think i've found the simple/complicated solution ... PAM: i've added the following line to /etc/security/time.conf : blank;tty* & !ttyp*;sister;!Al1600-2100
<JoeMorris> it says job control turned off and goes back to a help prompt
<spl0it> my sound card is not at card0, where is the config file I need to change to adjust it to card1, where my sound card is?
<JoeMorris> how do i install ubuntu 7.04 if it goes to a job control turned off mode when i boot up the cd?
<wil> wondering if anyone knows of a video editing program for linux that supports green screening?
<stefg> kmarius: clever
<JoeMorris> says something about tty and job control turned off
<JoeMorris> help please
<cryedwolf> hey can any one help me create a partition
<ace_ace> Joe Morris
<Filthpig> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wil> wondering if anyone knows of a video editing program for linux that supports green screening?
<john_> wil: try http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<wil> thanks
<kmarius> stefg, but thanks for the hint about the script, was thinking about that, too, but i think it's too hard to program
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: what the problem ?
<Sam_> sploit you ther??
<spl0it> ya
<phixnay> What do I do if it says "The CUPS server could not be contacted?"
<JoeMorris> ace:  When i boot up ubuntu 7.04 i get a job control turned off mode
<spl0it> sam register with nickserv
<JoeMorris> ace:  I mean the CD
<Sam_> hmm let me find another channle one sec
<Sam_> register??
<Sam_> how?
<JoeMorris> acE:  Is there another way to install it?
<scoobydoo28139> clam virous scanner?
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: are u using the ubuntu 7.04 live cd or the alternate cd ?
<spl0it> try ./msg nickserv help
<Sam_> ./msg nickserv help
<JoeMorris> i only got 1 cd
<yoda2031> howdie everyone!
<cryedwolf> yo
<JoeMorris> ace:  I got it directly from canonical
<JoeMorris> they only sent me 1 cd
<Sam_> says no such channel
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: where did you download it from ?
<JoeMorris> i didnt download it
<EADG> wil: there is a ubuntu release just for audio and video, along with an irc #, but for the life of me I can't recall the name. Ustudio?
<JoeMorris> i got the CD today from shipit (canonical)
<ace_ace> JoeMorris okay you got the cd from shipit. Waht version is it ?
<JoeMorris> 7.04
<ace_ace> ubuntu 7.04 ?
<JoeMorris> when i boot it up it says something about tty and job control
<JoeMorris> turned off
<yoda2031> can you compile C++ code from the terminal?
<JoeMorris> and goes into a # prompt
<NemesisD> so none of you guys know anything about using tape drives with ubuntu?
<mirroray> can someone help me out with installing a winmodem?  I have all the prerequisites (I think), but whenever make goes to my source headers it outputs "No rule to make target `drivers/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv'.  Stop."
<nj786> how do i install firefox themes?
<JoeMorris> ace:  Yes 7.04
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: you need to put the cd in the drive and then boot the computer from the cd
<Sam_> go to librium channel close to bottom
<JoeMorris> ace:  i did
<Crescendo> Jeezus, Firefox and Ubuntu 7.04 have become brutally unresponsive over time.
<Sam_> sploit go there
<Sam_> librium channel
<JoeMorris> it says job control turned off when i do that
<nj786> how do i install firefox themes?
<JoeMorris> and brings me to a # promp
<ace_ace> JoeMorris you need to check if it the richt version: 64 bits, 32 bits, mac, it on the cd-sleeve.
<JoeMorris> and it fails
<yoda2031> nj786, try www.mozilla.org
<john_> nj786: In firefox click on the tools menu -> add-ons -> themes
<JoeMorris> its x86
<JoeMorris> my puter is x86
<wil> EADG: Ubuntu Studio, im running it now but i dont think it has a program for greenscreening
<vbabiy> hey guys how can i find out if a cpu is 64 on a computer
* Crescendo forcequits Firefox because it's so freakin' slow lately.
<JoeMorris> its the right version
<lonnie> John: I did restart the movie player with no luck.
<john_> nj786: then get themes on the lower right hand corner
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: no mention of 64 bits  then
<JoeMorris> ace:  Its the right version, appears to be a bug in the CD
<yoda2031> Crescendo, buy a better PC
<JoeMorris> i dont have 64 bit
<JoeMorris> i have a p4
<john_> lonnie: you could try automatix, I always have good luck with that.
<spl0it> when I type cat /proc/asound/cards my sound card is at 1 not 0,. what config file do I need to adjust to point the configuration to my card?
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: could be. if it boots it goes straight into the # prompt ?
<EADG> wil: try #ubuntustudio
<Crescendo> yoda2031, it worked fine when I first installed ubuntu. :/
<john_> lonnie: www.getautomatix.com
<jsr> hello
<JoeMorris> ace:  It says tty error and job control turned off
<vbabiy> hey guys how can i find out if a cpu is 64bit on a computer
<JoeMorris> or something like that
<lonnie> John, thanks, I'll try it.
<yoda2031> Crescendo, report the memory leak to mozilla, rather than moaning about it here
<d_> hello
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: I have no clue. Could be a wrong cd, indeed.
<Crescendo> So it is a memory leak in FF?
<nj786> john, what i f already downloaded a theme
<yoda2031> that's what would cause it to slow down
<JoeMorris> ace its not a wrong cd
<nj786> john, how do i install it?
<scoobydoo28139> ace maybe he needs to try what i did and f6 on boot
<JoeMorris> ace:  It seems like a bug with my dell :(
<Crescendo> It just seems like Firefox (and Ubuntu in general) isn't very responsive anymore
<marrakech> i've wrongly deleted /var/cache/apt and now my aptitude doesn't work..how can i solve this problem?
<JoeMorris> trying to boot it from windows
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415009&page=11
<scoobydoo28139> no joe ya can't realy do that
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: apparently some other people have those problems too.
<vbabiy> can any one help me with this issuse
<nj786> nevermind john,  igot it
<nj786> thanks
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+feisty+install+tty+job+controll+turned&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<scoobydoo28139> yes i did ace
<john_> nj786: np
<realcoolguy> I've already hit up about 4 help pages, and I just can't seem to get my ATI card to work the way I want it  (I'm only interested in it for 3d applications, and have no intention of having beryl/effects or anything)
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: you can boot it from wind*ws
<ace_ace> sorry can = can't
<realcoolguy> it keeps getting stuck on Mesa no matter what I do
<aster_i> Hi... Where can I get a list of torrents downloadables?
<marrakech> i've wrongly deleted /var/cache/apt and now my aptitude doesn't work..how can i solve this problem?
<Sam_> hey
<JoeMorris> ace:  The disk is indeed x86
<Sam_> spoloit im in other channel
<anathematic> sudo rm * will just delete everything in that directory correct?
<JoeMorris> cd is fine
<JoeMorris> figures ubuntu 7.04 would be bugged :(
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139: hi scooby! what up ?
<JoeMorris> guess ill wait for the next one
<yoda2031> anathematic, yes
<__mikem> Sam_ coul you say that again?
<mirroray> can someone help me out building a modem driver?
<scoobydoo28139> hello ace i am listening to your conversation with joe...
<marrakech> no one can help me? :(
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: you could try Knoppix or Mepis, see if they boot, you need to DL them and burn them. Maybe you have some special hardware ?
<JoeMorris> checking ubuntu for job control turned off bug
<marrakech> i've wrongly deleted /var/cache/apt and now my aptitude doesn't work..how can i solve this problem?
<m1r> this will be the night , alternate cd install is on 70% :D
<anathematic> how do i delete a directory in ubuntu console? =\ rm doesn't work
<scoobydoo28139> I may be of some assistance (i am a super noob though)
<mirroray> I've tried 3 different drivers for the same winmodem and none of them even make
<marrakech> anathematic, rm -rf dir
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139: let hear it !
<vbabiy> hey guys how can i find out if a cpu is 64bit on a computer
<ace_ace> anathematic: rm is dangerous, of course.
<NemesisD> would anyone be able to at least help me mount a tape drive or direct me to where I could find out?
<scoobydoo28139> ok i had problems on my dell also and my biostar board
<HymnToLife> vbabiy, open the case and find out ?
<EADG> marrakech: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<anathematic> marrakech: thanks
<yoda2031> vbabiy, how old is the PC?
<JoeMorris> yep its a bug
<anathematic> ace_ace:  haha yeah i've already found out the hard way a few times
<JoeMorris> fucknuts
<john_> vbabiy: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<scoobydoo28139> joe
<anathematic> ace_ace:  should i be using del in it's place?
<vbabiy> well they are 2.8 xeon
<PriceChild> !away > Nick{Away}
<HymnToLife> !language | JoeMorris
<ubotu> JoeMorris: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ace_ace> anathematic: to remove an *empty* dir, do 'rmdir directoryname'
<spl0it> anyone who can help me debug my sb live sound issues please get in touch, can't seem to figure this out with the user documentation
<Nick{Away}> PriceChild: bah, forgot I was in here, soryr about that
<yoda2031> xeons are 64bit afaik
<crimsun> spl0it: what issues?
<Nick{Away}> thanks for the reminder
<aster_i> Vbabiy, what's your processor?
<JoeMorris> can't access tty; job control turned off
<ace_ace> anathematic: to remove a direvctorey that is not empty (and this can be disastrous) do 'rm -r directoryname'
<JoeMorris> someone else got the same message
<vbabiy> john_ how can i tell in there
<marrakech> EADG, can't do it..because it tell me that aptitude is installed...or must I do "apt-get remove aptitude & apt-get install aptitude" ?
<spl0it> crimsun: no sound - except in the sound control tool I can make an anoying beeping sound, but nothing else works
<kneeki> Anyone know if it's possible to change your boot loader back to Grub after you install Windows on a PC with ubuntu already installed?
<anathematic> ace_ace:  thanks =) cleaned out the folder
<kneeki> In a dual boot enviornment
<crimsun> spl0it: asoundconf list
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | kneeki
<JoeMorris> its a linux 2.6.20 bug
<ubotu> kneeki: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<anathematic> god i've learnt a lot of ubuntu in the last 2 days
<EADG> marrakech: that will work too.
<crimsun> spl0it: what's the output?
<HymnToLife> marrakech, that's what apt-get install --reinstall is for
<JoeMorris> crap
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: did you check the URL I send ?
<scoobydoo28139> ace my fix involved booting something called NOAPIC option
<kneeki> PriceChild, Thanks!
<marrakech> HymnToLife, ah ok..thank you! :)
<john_> vbabiy: what is the model name of the processor
<vbabiy> john_ i am not sure i got a gift barebone kit
<spl0it> CMI8738MC6 & Live ... my card is Live
<lonnie> john: The Automatix installation didn't complete "installArchives() failed"
<dn4> does anyone know how to lag the bootup process so that I can boot up off a usb flash drive?
<vbabiy> and it was used not sure what model they arey
<vbabiy> are
<PriceChild> !automatix | lonnie
<ace_ace> anathematic: all linux and unix like systems support those commands... look for a linux primer on google...
<ubotu> lonnie: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<john_> it will be listed in that cpuinfo
<marrakech> hem
<crimsun> spl0it: asoundconf set-default-card Live
<crimsun> spl0it: then log out and back in
<marrakech> EADG, doesn't work... /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (2 No file or directory)
<lonnie> John: I used http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation#Easy_Direct_Installation
<PriceChild> lonnie, please read ubotu's message
<spl0it> k thanks, brb
<vladuz976> i am using spamassassin's sa-learn to train the classifier, but I just keep getting the same junk mail over and over, where could I look for errors?
<v3n0m> ubuntu freezes up after install to HD, using linux from live-cd works fine, help?
<scoobydoo28139> ACE:
<ace_ace> vladuz976: maybe join #spamassassin
<anathematic> ace_ace:  well i use to be quite familiar with DOS back when i was about 8 or 9, now it's all flowing back to me and i'm picking this up quickly i'd like to think =)
<john_> lonnie: once that is installed you will have automatix in the applications menu under system tools
<lonnie> Ubotu: You're right it failed.
<EADG> marrakech: do you have synaptic open? Close it. Did you use the --reinstall?
<vladuz976> ace_ace: good idea, lol. i didn't think
<m1r> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Crescendo> What can I do to clean up obsolete hidden folders in my home directory?
<marrakech> EADG, i used --reinstall yes...and i don't have synaptic open...
<ace_ace> anathematic: try 'cat /etc/passwd|grep root|cut -d ":" -f2' in dos... ha ha :_)
<JoeMorris> seems like its a common bug ace
<yoda2031> lonnie, uBOTu is a bot
<JoeMorris> ace:  No workaround according to the bugs :(
<scoobydoo28139> ACE ACE: did you get my fix message?
<JoeMorris> oh well
<lonnie> John: Its OK, if this stuff screws up my machine I'm only an hour away from a reinstall.
<EADG> marrakech: sudo apt-get install aptitude? Gives you an error msg?
<Dragnslcr> Does Feisty run ntpdate on a set interval  by default, or do I have to manually add the cron job?
<oldude67> qt does not see my hard drive and i want to split it for a version of linux, is there another way that i wont lose my ubuntu?
<JoeMorris> ace:  figures it wouldnt work
<Anubie> Sorry to bother you guys, just want to make sure I am on the right place
<dn4_> !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scoobydoo28139> Joemorris:
<lasking> who upgraded to 7.10?
<spl0it> awesome! sound works, thanks man
<lonnie> yoda2031: Oh
<spl0it> wish I knew about that configuration wizard!
<marrakech> EADG, it tells me that aptitude is already installed...
<JoeMorris> gotta wait for 7.10
<PriceChild> lasking, #ubuntu+1
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: yes, so that maybe why you don't get much help... google around, see if some has a solution.... NOAPIC might help, in the boot options during boot... but who know... 1
<dn4_> !ubuntustudio | dn4
<JoeMorris> :(
<ubotu> dn4: ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<m1r> !jesus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jesus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anubie> I need to figure out a way to use a Network Client utility that uses PPP traditionally to use PPPoE on Feisty Fawn
<yoda2031> !botabuse | mlr
<ubotu> mlr: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
* JoeMorris will fool around with the cd a bit
<JoeMorris> just to see
<JoeMorris> maybe i can get into it somehow
<m1r> sry yoda2031
<m1r> my mistake
<john_> vbabiy: look in the cpuinfo for the model name.
<scoobydoo28139> Joemorris I am trying to pm you for solution
<EADG> marrakech: les remove aptidute & reinstall it... 'sudo apt-get remove aptitude' then 'sudo apt-get install aptitude'
<anathematic> ftp server in ubuntu server is my new goal, is there one built in then?
<PriceChild> !ftpd | anathematic
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: Normally, youl have a fully working ubuntu gnu/linux system when you boot off the cd. However, on some motherboards it dont work... I had a VIA chipset that I couldnt get to work...
<ubotu> anathematic: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<m1r> couldnt hold after dn4 asked about god :/
<marrakech> can't remove EADG ...i got error...
<anathematic> !FTP
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<marrakech> this... /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (2 No file or directory)
<lonnie> Man, I sure wish there was a definitive way to get these DVDs playing. Everything else that I've tried to get working in Ubuntu has been pretty easy. And when I figure stuff out I've been sharing: http://www.lonniebest.com/News/
<ace_ace> anathematic:  apt-get install proftpd, for instance
<EADG> marrakech: K, hold.
<marrakech> ok
<anathematic> ace_ace:  proftpd any good? =)
<anathematic> well i guess it is else you wouldn't give that example
* anathematic installs
<Reodlu> hello, who can help me to do run ASP.NET in Ubuntu??
<marrakech> EADG, probably i can't remove it because is not working... :p
<lasking> i want know upgrade to 7.10 safe or no
<scoobydoo28139> lol ace_ace your away
<marrakech> i can try uninstalling it by dpkg
<realcoolguy> in my xorg.conf file, the device never changes, and I'm always stuck using Mesa drivers instead of the ATI ones (and I'm following the steps outlined on other pages) and I don't know what to do anymore...
<PriceChild> lasking, no
<ace_ace> anathematic: ie been using it for 7 years or so...
<yoda2031> is there a command-line compiler for linux anywhere?  pref. one I can apt-get I've had my fair share of tarballs today :P
<lasking> thanks
<ace_ace> anathematic:  i have no experience with others
<m1r> lol yoda :)
<anathematic> ace_ace:  must be alright then, i'm installing it now
<ace_ace> yoda2031: apt-get build-essentials
<Reodlu> who know mod_mono?? please!
<Anubie> Is there any command to figure out what are the devices installed on linux?
<yoda2031> ace_ace, have it, what's the command for it in terminal?
<EADG> marrakech: looking up the 'fix' option.
<mirrorain> can someone tell me why every time I try to make the driver for a winmodem it gives me a "No rule to make target" error when it enters my source headers directory?
<mirrorain> I have the proper source headers
<marrakech> EADG, you mean aptitude fix ?
<ace_ace> yoda2031: depends... normally 1.'less README' 2. './configure' 3. 'make; make test' 4. 'make install'
<scoobydoo28139> well that was interesting, futile , but interesting
<anathematic> ace_ace:  where abouts is the config file for proftpd located?
<justin_> Where does UBuntu keep the linux-headers files?
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139,  what is the problem ?
<ace_ace> yoda2031: most source code comes with Makefiles... if not, I can't help you, but try 'gcc as a command...
<ace_ace> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<anathematic> ace_ace:  found it dw
<corevette> What are good linux games?
<EADG> marrakech: to fix aptitude with apt-get -f
<mirrorain> here /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<ace_ace> !compile > yoda2031
<Pelo> corevette, google,  there are quite a few
<yoda2031> ty ace_ace
<justin_> mirrorain: ok good
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: No problem I was tring to help, but am slow typer
<EADG> marrakech: not sure of the syntax though :/
<m1r> corvette , critical mass
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139, good try anyway
<marrakech> EADG, doesn't work :(
<corevette> Pelo: what are some of them
<ace_ace> justin: try 'updatedb' and when it finshed, 'locate nameoffile'
* Pelo pats scoobydoo28139  on the back and giveshimd a cookie
<marrakech> i've wrongly deleted /var/cache/apt and now my aptitude doesn't work..how can i solve this problem? how can I reinstall aptitude ?
<justin_> Best Linux game I have played so far, was Wolfenstein ET, but in general Linux is not really.. a "gaming system" I would say.
<Pelo> corevette, I donT' realy game,  I just had a quick look
<Pelo> !games | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<ace_ace> marrakech: did you delete the dir ?
<justin_> ace_ace, Yeah i'll try that if passing the dir's directly to VMWARE fails..
<marrakech> ace_ace, yes :(
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: could you tell joe or ace_ace that I said I had to f6 on boot to fix problem, using something called noapic option. tks
<w3rdn4> Does anyone know why when I did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop I get a Reloading System Log Daemon?
<ace_ace>  marrakech: just try: 'sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt'
<Pelo> lol
<scoobydoo28139> boy this is crowded
<ace_ace> justin_: huh ?
<marrakech> ace_ace, i haven't removed the dir..i've just removed files that weren't on it...
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139: f6 is the right choice for the extra options, first try f1 for help though!
<ace_ace> !boot options
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot options - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ace_ace> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<marrakech> no one can help me?
<gesus> hey
<Pelo> marrakech,  which dir was this ?
<EADG> marrakech: Soory, I'm out of ideas.
<ace_ace> marrakech: try apt-get update and the apt-get upgrade
<marrakech> /var/cache/apt
<gesus> is there an easy way to convert PDF documents to another type of editable document? HTML? Thanks for your help
<marrakech> ace_ace, apt-get update doesn't work....
<scoobydoo28139> ace_ace would you edit my grub for me? I am scared to, I need windows to start first for the wife.
<ace_ace> marrakech: what error ?
<marrakech> it gives me this error... /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (2 No file or directory)
<mirrorain> when I try to compile freeciv, I get a "gcc cannot create executables" message, why is this?
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139: paste it in pastebin please
<usser> mirrorain: is there any particular reason to compile it?
<marrakech> Pelo,  //var/cache/apt
<Pelo> marrakech, that'S just a cache for packages that were downloaded and installed by apt,  it should not give you problems , but let me see if I can get you that file you seem to be missing
<usser> mirrorain: its supposed to be in the repos
<scoobydoo28139> <<feels stupid>> how you use paste bin?
<ace_ace> marrakech: just try: 'sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives'
<mirrorain> well, I can't get my modem to work, so I can't use synaptic or anything
<nom_> Is there anything out there that can clean up my system and stop making it lag so ****ing much?
<dn4_> I was wondering if I just did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, how do I start up my desktop?
<gesus> hey #ubuntu helpers... is there an easy way to convert PDF documents to another type of editable document? HTML? Thanks for your help
<marrakech> ace_ace, good idea...wait
<mirrorain> I'm sure I could find it in the repos if my modem worked
<skyfaller> hey folks, I'm having trouble getting an IP address on my wireless  in Ubuntu, and once I do get an IP address, the connection gets dropped in about a minute
<ubunoob> hey i installed this game called tremulous but i cant get ti to play, when i try to it logs off of ubuntu
<usser> mirrorain: oh
<marrakech> now it works!!
<marrakech> thank you
* usser god i hate finals
<skyfaller> I know the wireless is fine, b/c I'm using it on my Mac from the same room
<gif89apro> getting a weird error: I right click on the Network Connection icon and click "Connection Information" and I get an error window "Could not find some required resources (the glade file)!"  thoughts?
<skyfaller> and it's a nice strong signal
<nom_> Skyfaller, go to the terminal, and send ping 127.0.0.1 and tell me if it continues to pop up 'reply from'
<ace_ace> marrakech: lucky you !
<Pelo> gif89apro, install glade
* ace_ace is happy to help :-0
<skyfaller> nom_: you mean after it's disconnected?  or while it's still connected?
<gif89apro> Pelo: what is glade?
<nom_> now
<nom_> Skyfaller, now
<phobs> hi
<scoobydoo28139> is pastebin a channel? (yes i am realy a super noob)?
<nom_> Skyfaller, on your linux run os
<phobs> can someone help me with dircolors please
<skyfaller> nom_: it's currently disconnected, and 127.0.0.1 is still returning pings
<mirrorain> does default gcc not have the ability to compile a file from source?
<dn4> I was wondering if I just did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, how do I start up my desktop?
<nom_> Skyfaller, hmm
<Pelo> gif89apro,  as I recall it's an app for devs to creat gui ,  but you can install it from synaptic if you have an app that says it's missing
<ace_ace> !paste > scoobydoo28139
<Agrajag> mirrorain: what, sure it can
<cafuego> mirrorain: It does, but it can't link it into an executable.
<gif89apro> Pelo: thanks
<gif89apro> !glade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gif89apro> lol, dang
<cafuego> mirrorain: You want `build-essential'.
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139: got the privat emsg from the bot ? need help ?
<Pelo> gif89apro,   sudo apti-get install glade
<Agrajag> oh, you're missing ld
<Agrajag> among other stuff
<mirrorain> how can I get that from within windows?
<skyfaller> nom_: it said on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#connection  that I should try changing the channel... but I don't see any info on how to do that
<gif89apro> Pelo: yeah, just did that... maybe I have to restart x to get it to work?
<mirrorain> becuase I can't install a winmodem in ununtu
<fsckr> does anyone who uses xchat have a recommendation on a sysinfo script?
<Pelo> gif89apro,  no idea,  try see what happens
<skyfaller> nom_: also, I'm not clear on whether that would help with my problems acquiring an IP address
<fsckr> sorry wrong channel
<cafuego> mirrorain: Not easily. Maybe with apt-zip in ubuntu, but you'll need apt-zip first.
<marrakech> bye
<scoobydoo28139> ace_ace: yes i got it, tks, now ,um need the terminal command line for boot text
<Pelo> mirrorain,  search for winmodem in the forum www.ubuntuforums.com
<nom_> Skyfaller, I use a LAN connection so I'm not much help. Sorry.
<mirrorain> what is apt-zip?
<skyfaller> :(  Anybody know how to deal with wireless in Ubuntu?
<ace_ace> mirrorain: you could try google first :))
<cafuego> mirrorain: a way of creating a downlaod script/set that will fetch requiredd .deb files from another OS, so yuo can install stuff+depends in Ubuntu.
<Pelo> !wifi | skyfaller
<ubotu> skyfaller: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<superkirbyartist> I cannot read Ogg Theora with VLC.
<phobs> i googled for ls_colors and dircolors and found to set a color like this example: di=01;33 ...but some say that 01 is used for bold, some say for brihter color
<skyfaller> Pelo: I was just there, the info seems incomplete
<phobs> which one is rght ?
<superkirbyartist> I try to open an Apollo 14 movie.
<Pelo> skyfaller,  forum then for extra stuff
<superkirbyartist> It's Ogg Theora.
<phobs> beacause i dont see bold fonts
<superkirbyartist> I can't open it in VLC.
<cafuego> mirrorain: Do you know if your winmodem is supported by the non-free linuxant drivers?
* Pelo still thinks we need a #ubuntu-wireless channel 
<superkirbyartist> Can anyone help me please?
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  can you open it in someting else ? like totem ?
<ace_ace> superkirbyartist: sorry, i can not help you!
* bruenig thinks we need a #ubuntu-wireless/graphics card room so that we can close this one
<cafuego> mirrorain: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/
<superkirbyartist> Polo, VLC takes less than 15 seconds to load on my Pentium MMX 266mhz.  I don't want to try anything else.
<mirrorain> I'm checking that now, but intel has put out its own drivers, and I've got 2 from linmodem.org
<cafuego> ok
<mirrorain> but all of those fail when I go to make
<Reodlu> hello
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, well vlc has its own library of codecs for the most part, so if it isn't working in it, it won't work in it
<superkirbyartist> Plus, the movie is "apparently" playing, but no pictures are shown, just a black screen.
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, try  asking in #vlc then
<Reodlu> who can help me with apache?
<cafuego> mirrorain: Yeah, they will all want the kernel-headers and devel stuff :-(
<superkirbyartist> Bruenig, finally tries to help me after telling me to "sudo rm *.*"!
<ace_ace> Reodlu: what do you want to know ? apache 1 or 2? maybe join #apache ?
<tunganet> How do i change my ip?
<skyfaller> Pelo: well, I'm in ubuntu-wireless if you want to join me :)
<superkirbyartist> Pelo no one in #vlc
<Reodlu> how I can use ASP.NET in apache
<Reodlu> ?
<grout> can someone help me out with kiba-dock?
* bruenig wonders when he will figure out that the amount of times he says that is not proportional to the likelihood that it will ever be true
<JoeMorris> damn
<skyfaller> Pelo: I don't suppose you know how to change the channel on a wireless?
<Pelo> skyfaller,  I can't help  I've never dabbled with wireless in ubuntu or anywhere else , sorry
<grout> I cant find out how to add objects to the dock
<Reodlu> do you know ace_ace?
<JoeMorris> :)
<ace_ace> Reodlu: http://www.google.com/search?q=apache+asp.net&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<superkirbyartist> Bruenig, your point is...
<gif89apro> grout: how did you install it, i've been trying to figure out how
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, check their site for info on a channel or for a furum where you can inquire about problems with their prog
<Reodlu> well...I have found a lot information in google, but not good information
<grout> gif89apro: using apt-get
<mirrorain> well, to the best of my knowledge I have all the kernel headers, how large are the combined build-essential files?
<bruenig> there was no point, I was wondering if you will ever figure out that simply saying something is true even when done over and over doesn't then make it true
<Pelo> skyfaller,  I have no notion whatsoever on how a wireless connection operates
<gif89apro> grout: did you have to edit the source list first?
<mirrorain> becuase I'm on a 21 kbits/s connection
<Reodlu> I have instaled mod_mono in ubuntu but it's not work
<ace_ace> Reodlu: The first hit in google looks promising, didn it work ?
<grout> gif89apro: yea
<skyfaller> *sigh*
<ace_ace> Reodlu: is aps.net = mono ? i don think so !
<Pelo> skyfaller, check in the forum for help ,  there is a lot of stuff in there , best start by doing a search for your hardware make and model
<JoeMorris> marissa with 2 jewish guys :P uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Reodlu> monodevelop try to work with ASP.NET in Linux
<mirrorain> is there a way to get the buil-essential package for my distribution from within windows?
<JoeMorris> i wish my ubuntu 7.04 cd worked :(
<Flannel> mirrorain: you don't need it.  It's on the Ubuntu CD
<Reodlu> mod_mono is a pluging to apache
<ace_ace> Reodlu: did you try the first hit in the google search I snet you ? they talk about aspdotnet module
* JoeMorris will hack it
<Pelo> mirrorain,   it should be on the live cd ,  you can install if from tehre if your connection doesn't work
<mirrorain> is it installed by default?  becuase gcc won't compile and I don't know why
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: mine doesn work either.... I am waiting download of another....
<Flannel> mirrorain: sudo apt-cdrom add && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: meanwhile helping out a bit...
<mirrorain> thank you very much, I will go try that
<Flannel> mirrorain: the first adds teh CDrom as a repository, the second updates your cache, the third installs it
<Reodlu> well I cannot go to google.com coz it go google.es directly :-S
<JoeMorris> ace:  im sure after google summer of code, it will be fixeD :)
<JoeMorris> its only may now
<JoeMorris> so next one should fix it
<Pelo> mirrorain,  it is not installe by default,  but boot up ubuntu then put the live cd in  and sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install build-essential
<JoeMorris> a bug this bad wont last
* Pelo has to go, later folks
<ace_ace> JoeMorris: optimist! maybe try dapper, it has long term support.
<budluva> anyone here have luck getting C&C3 working in wine?
<tyler2435> hello, im helping a friend attempt to use ubuntu
<tyler2435> hes basically trying to get it to boot after installing it
<tyler2435> ive done it before, its easy as hell
<Flannel> !enter | tyler2435
<ubotu> tyler2435: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tyler2435> mk
<marky_b> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu..
<JoeMorris> ace:  everyone wants linux to take off
<JoeMorris> and it will
<JoeMorris> windows xp was my last windows
<Flannel> marky_b: the GUI installed by default
<tyler2435> but, he gets the loading screen, it sits there, the screen flashes, and it loads BusyBox, which is obviously a built in shell
<ace_ace> marky_b: kubuntu is with KDE and Ubuntu wuth Gnome.
<ace_ace> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<JoeMorris> just gotta wait for the next release :P
<ace_ace> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<marky_b> cool thanks guys.
<tyler2435> this is what he said: when i get to the Ubuntu screen with the little loading bar underneath it, that is supposed to be filling up as it loads, it doesnt, it just sits there and does fuck all, then my screen flashes once, and it takes me to BusyBox, a DOS type thing. It works fine with the LIVECD, and it installed OK, but thats my issue. atm im in LiveCD...
<ace_ace> marky_b: I am a guy and ubotu is a robot
<marky_b> i figured...
<xsx> lol
<marky_b> thx anyways....?
<marky_b> :)
<ace_ace> tyler2435: you can get a little bit more info by editing the boot menu, removing 'quiet' and splash' . Just boot, and in the grub menu do some 'e'.
<tyler2435> k
<ace_ace> marky_b: the robot is actually more helpfull then me ;-)
<slavko> slavko
<tyler2435> er
<tyler2435> isnt that stuff with the bootloader?
<ace_ace> !grub | tyler2435
<ubotu> tyler2435: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tyler2435> yeah ...
<tyler2435> thats not the problem
<slavko> #lanux
<epw> trying to install sun-java5-jdk on dapper lts and it wants to pull in X components but i don't have any interest in running X on my server, anyone have suggestions?
<tyler2435> the gui basically doesnt load
<ubunoob> hey can anyone tell me why my game wont play??
<JoeMorris> Dijkstra's shortest path algorithm
<JoeMorris> yummy
<dibblego> is there something like quicksilver on MacOS for ubuntu?
<ace_ace> tyler2435: i am just saying that you can get rid of the stupid progress bar, and see the real log messages, and maybe find out why it hanging !
<steel_lady> hello, please I need help to install one program package manually
<tyler2435> ah
<ace_ace> steel_lady: which one ?
<scoobydoo28139> what is the command line to get into 1st in grub? like sudo gedit /boot/grub....
<aent> anyone familiar with f-spot? how do I tell it to do and rather then or on the filter?
<ubunoob> i need help getting tremulous to play
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139: no luck with pastebin ?
<steel_lady> ace, I have makefile from the astro program package miriad
<ace_ace> steel_lady: no idea, sorry.
<tyler2435> brb
<ace_ace> steel_lady: did you do 'apt-get install build-essential ?
<Crazytom> where can i get nvu?  i don't see it in synaptic, and yes i have the universe repos enabled.
<steel_lady> ace what is it for?
<ace_ace> steel_lady: you need it to compile stuff !
<ace_ace> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ubunoob> do i need a better graphics card to play games on linux???
<scarter_> network issues after hibernation startup. stop/start of bcm43xx and stop/start of networking have no effect. could this be a gnome-network-manager issue?
<scoobydoo28139> ace_ace: I am getting so frustrated, I use this in terminal= sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.1st.  but it comes up blank !!!why?
<shea_> ubunoob: no, not if the one you have suffices in windows
<ubunoob> it works prtty well in windows
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139: not one-s-t but l-s-t ! L !
<m1r> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubunoob> i may have installed the game wrong
<m1r> not 1st
<scoobydoo28139> ohhhhh ok lol:) got it ace_ace
<nom_> Is there any way to make my desktop look like windows
<EADG> scoobydoo28139: menu.lst you have 1 (one) instead of L
<steel_lady> ace which stuff? i was running one script that did the investigation of my system and adjusted makefile and compile.generic to my system and now I need help to run those two. this package is special and not the part of any distribution
<JoeMorris> why would a fire alarm go off and then a chopper pass the area ? :P
<JoeMorris> there was no fire
<JoeMorris> weird
<ace_ace> steel_lady: try 'gcc -v' what does it say ?
<EADG> Black heli?
<lineman60> so i am in the market for a new laptop, i would like to dual boot it  any recomendations?
<eternal_p> 'g evening all...quick question, I have the ipw3945 wireless card, it works perfectly, but I am just wondering  why when I do a iwconfig list it never shows all of the wireless broadcasters, only some of them, put beside anothe rlaptop, I see much much more
<scoobydoo28139> ug still blank
<DRP> http://empleo.mondialplay.com
<DRP> http://mediar.mondialplay.com
<DRP> http://miralabs.mondialplay.com
<DRP> http://poker.mondialplay.com
<JoeMorris> 807 South Oyster Bay Road
<JoeMorris> Bethpage, NY 11714
<JoeMorris> oops
<JoeMorris> soprry
<JoeMorris> back to ubuntu
<scoobydoo28139> ok got it no dot at the end
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139: open a terminal, do 'cd /boot/grub; ls -la' and see whats there !
<__mikem> !ops
<steel_lady> ace http://pastebin.ca/490411
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Amaranth> __mikem: ?
<EADG> ace_ace: You get that apt-get boot error resolved?
<__mikem> scroll up to the guy named DRP
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<varka>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY AmirogD9
<epw> how can i fake a package install?
<ace_ace> EADG: still waiting for kubuntu to download...
<ace_ace> steel_lday: looks good... just run 'make' in the soruce directory of your program!
<scoobydoo28139> ace_ace: it says I am spaming the paste bin
<jrib> epw: equivs, but why?
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139: hilarious!
<epw> jrib: sun-java5-jdk is pulling in sun-java5-demo, which is pulling in X, don't want X
<epw> jrib: so i'm gonna try faking sun-java5-demo
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139: does it say default' somewhere in the menu.lst ? you need to look at all 'image' lines (no # ) and then count from 0.
<scoobydoo28139> ace_ace: it says for me to enable java ,,,how?
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139:who or what says that ?
<steel_lady> ace_ace, did you see it?
<Garcia> is ubuntu really better than windows?
<dibblego> is there something like MacOS quicksilver for ubuntu?
<tehpunkprodigy> I tried to load a different sound card driver on my computer and ubuntu cannot find my sound card, how can I restore the default driver that came with ubuntu?
<ace_ace> you can do join #scoobydoo28139 and paste ti there !
<scoobydoo28139> ace_ace:the paste bin
<AeroSteve> irc://irc.hackint0sh.org
<Garcia> im thinking of switching but i dont think i should
<Yasuo> anyone knows about the qemu-vnc-server and how to get it working? i cannot connect to it
<dibblego> Garcia, is anything worse than windows?
<Garcia> thats what i always say
<crdlb> scoobydoo28139: just use a different pastebin, such as pastebin.ca
<scoobydoo28139> omg this is so much fun lol
<Garcia> but, will ubuntu be able to run applications and games i run in windows?
<Garcia> likes battlefield 2, nvidia, AIM...
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139: just type /join #scoobydoo28139 in your irc!
<Garcia> i really like how the thing looks, but will it be able to run my games and stuff?
<Catoptromancy> could use wine on nearly all games
<eternal_p> Garcia: applications, I'm 99% sure you will find everything for appications, games, it depends, some yes, some no
<steel_lady> ok, does somebody know how to do makefile compile by hand for things that are not obtained by apt-get?
<scoobydoo28139> ace_ace:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21091/
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady, ./configure    make    makeinstall
<Catoptromancy> usuallly
<Garcia> but i wanna be sure, i dont wanna switch to ubuntu, to find out i cant run my windows games, and then having to somehow switch back to windows
<scoobydoo28139> wow never spamed a paste bin b4
<Catoptromancy> Garcia, check winehq and see if the games are on the list
<Garcia> k, thnx
<eternal_p> check out..cenga it isn't free, but has a great list of what games they support
<crdlb> Garcia: dual boot at least at first
<steel_lady> catoptromancy, do you want to dedicate some time to me so I can explain what is happening and where am I in the problem?
<kbrooks> <Garcia> but, will ubuntu be able to run applications and games i run in windows? # yes and no
<Catoptromancy> what are you trying to compile?
<kbrooks> <Garcia> likes battlefield 2, nvidia, AIM... # ---
<akao> no
<ace_ace> scoobydoo28139:try 'default 3' in the beginning of the menu.lst. Just try it. I can guarantee.
<kbrooks> Garcia, aim is unnecessary
<kbrooks> Garcia, there is gaim
<Doctor_Zoidberg> yep GAIM works fine, so does Kopete for AIM users
<eternal_p> Garcia: I prefer Kopete, but a lot of people like gaim
<kbrooks> !nvidia | Garcia (Garcia, see new private message from Ubuntu)
<ubotu> Garcia (Garcia, see new private message from Ubuntu): To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BioDeath> excuse me everyone i need help with DVDs again, I installed the libdvdcss2, and the libdvdread, and some win32 one, and something else, and i still cant get DVDs to work
<Garcia> cool
<scoobydoo28139> ok did you read ace_ace?
<Catoptromancy> Garcia, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ace_ace> Garcia: try dual-boot.
<ace_ace> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<rollerskatejamms> does aptitude have a dist-upgrade command?
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady, what are you trying to compile?
<Doctor_Zoidberg> actually, GAIM works better than AIM does
<Catoptromancy> it uses AIM account, but GUI is better
<Doctor_Zoidberg> yep
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, I have one astronomy package. It is very important for me to do the work ordered by my boss. I am being tortured by it several days already and he will kill me
<BioDeath>  nm everyone, it all seems to be working for now??
<Doctor_Zoidberg> it also stays connected much longer too
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady, link to site?
<Alonea> Garcia: even easier is VMware.
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, the name is miriad package, wait
<Alonea> Garcia: You can run an OS inside another OS. Like you would a program. Vmware server. tis fun
<Garcia> i think imma stick to windows, even though i dont like it, i mean imma have to go through alot of stuff trying to find out what works or not, new programs, having to install nvidia the manual way
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, here: http://www.astro.umd.edu/~teuben/miriad/
<kbrooks> Alonea, vmware server is not "easier"
<nibsa1242> gatornibs
<kbrooks> Alonea, it's harder and proprietary.
<ace_ace> Garcia: did you try dual-boot ? You can have windows and ubuntu next to eacht other, you can choose when you boot.
<Alonea> kbrooks: is for me. definately helps when your windows breaks often.
<danan> Garcia: You can dual-boot between the two, so you don't have to leave Windows forever
<kbrooks> Garcia, there is ##windows for you.
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady, give me about 10 min, ill boot onto my Linux PC
<Deshi> I am having a problem here booting ubuntu I got it all installed but its supposed to be a headless system and when i detach the monitor the system will hang during boot until i reattach the monitor
<Alonea> kbrooks: was a breeze to install and its free.
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, the package you get doing to anonymous ftp area and then downloading the one with 32 ending
<Pelo> how do you do a check of a fat32 drive in ubuntu ?
<ace_ace> Alonea: vmware: depends what is your host system. If it linux, you still cant do directx trough vmware !?
<Doctor_Zoidberg> i've dual booted for a while with linux and windows (jusy make sure you install windows first because of the MBR)
<nibsa1242> can anyone help me mount my sd card (or make it auto mount)... it used to work in Edgy but wont work in Feisty 90%+ of the time
<LjL> Pelo: fsck.vfat
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady, try  typing "./configure" into terminal thats in directory of makefile
<ace_ace> Deshi:are you starting a window manager ?
<Pelo> LjL,  how do I specify the drive ?
<kbrooks> Alonea, vmware server is not "free"
<Catoptromancy> ill brb
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, thank you. have in mind that this installation needs you install a lot of compilers and stuff apart
<eternal_p> kbrooks: yes it is
<LjL> Pelo, uh, just like you would with a normal fsck... just type it as the parameter. besides, it's got a manpage :P
<kbrooks> eternal_p, in terms of speech, it isn't
<ace_ace> Alonea: vmware player is !
<Alonea> kbrooks: yeah it is...there are pay versions, but they do free versions on their website too.
<Doctor_Zoidberg> i thought the vmware PLAYER was free, but the server is not
<kbrooks> ace_ace, still no
<kbrooks> Doctor_Zoidberg, non-free
<eternal_p> Doctor: nope, they are both free
<nevermind> does anyone knows if it's possible to get the MAC address for a shutdown machine?
<eternal_p> server and player
<kbrooks> *sigh*
<eternal_p> workstation 6 is not
<Pelo> LjL,  tk
<ace_ace> kbrooks: sorry, i meant gratis.
<Doctor_Zoidberg> with the player you need the vmx files which it does not create
<nibsa1242> Doctor_Zoidberg: I think its only free as in beer (for the player)
<ace_ace> kbrooks: better use qemu then eh ?
<kbrooks> ace_ace, and i meant free as in speech
<kbrooks> ace_ace, or virtual box
<kbrooks> bbl
<Doctor_Zoidberg> it works fine, but u need to find your own vmx file
<Alonea> http://www.vmware.com/products/free_virtualization.html
<eternal_p> ace_ace: qemu or virtualbox, but none are as complete as vmware server I think
<nibsa1242> ace_ace kbrooks I've had acceptable results with qemu
<eternal_p> especially with USB
<ace_ace> Doctor_Zoidberg: and you can create vmx files for free with qemu :-)
<Alonea> see, its free. only have to pay for support if you happened to want it.
<steel_lady> catoptromancy, the result is a lot of output that ends with reporting od creating Makefile and compile.generic adjusted to my system. now it has to be compiled and linked
<Doctor_Zoidberg> yeah, I'm going to start looking into virtaul pc options
<nibsa1242> can anyone help me mount my sd card (or make it auto mount)... it used to work in Edgy but wont work in Feisty 90%+ of the time
<Alias|> Quick question: I have downloaded the kernel sources package, libncurses, fakeroot, etc., and I'm in make menuconfig. Are the pre-selected options I find there defaults? if I compile the kernel with the options that are selected, will it be the same as my current (default Ubuntu) kernel?
<Doctor_Zoidberg> i want to install DSL on a USB drive
<ace_ace> nibsa1242: sorry, no clue...:-(
<nevermind> does anyone knows if it's possible to get the MAC address for a shutdown machine?
<Doctor_Zoidberg> the virtual option they use is qemu
<hiromitz> my wacom isnt functioning correctly
<hiromitz> T,T anyone know how to fix it?
<Adam_G> Hi all. I have an odd problem - my sound stopeed working, seemingly without cause. It's a laptop and the beeps still work (for sound bells) but there is no sound whatsoever.
<Alias|> nevermind: Is it written on the machine or the NIC? If not, then no, sorry... the machine has to be on and report its MAC address to you.
<ace_ace> nevermind: you mean a mchine that is turned off ? no power ? mybe it is printed on the card ?
<nibsa1242> Doctor_Zoidberg: I'm not sure if its ideal. But I think what I'm going to look into in the future is something like seemless qemu, but instead of using qemu I'll have an actual windows server box around to run the aps from.
<Deffy> nevermind: how recent has another machine communicated with it
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady, type "make"
<Deffy> it may still be in the ARP table
<Adam_G> I've tried restarting the alsad service, and even rebooting the computer - no change
<fotophocus__> Hi everyone.. Ubuntu newbie here, as of 10 mins ago :)
<Adam_G> there doesn't seem to be esd or oss running either
<ace_ace> fotophocus__:congratulations!
<eternal_p> fotophocus__: welcome
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady "make" will take some time to compile
<nevermind> Alias|, ace_ace: indeed, the PC is switched off, but i have acces (via ssh) to at least 2 other PC on the same network that have ssh to the one in question just a few hours ago
<hiromitz> anyone know what to do when your tablet no longer works because of the tablet driver upgrade?
<fotophocus__> Thanks!  I tried RedHat ages ago and didn't have the patience.. but it's time for me to learn
<ace_ace> nevermind: do you have a dhcp server? look in dhcp_leases!
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady, if ./configure didnt show any errors , it should compile fine
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, make has several options so you can se here: http://pastebin.ca/490439
<Doctor_Zoidberg> fotophocus__ congrats, ubuntu is a great intro to the linux world
<nevermind> ace_ace: I don't think it's using it, since this one has a fixed IP
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@71-34-250-53.eugn.qwest.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Adam_G> I've also run fuser /dev/audio and /dev/dsp, nothing there either
<ace_ace> steel_lady: make prog1 ?
<nevermind> i've checked the arp table, but i get nothing but the hostname and a 'incomplete' in the MAC address
<nibsa1242> later
<fotophocus__> Anyone have any suggestions of what to do/try now?  I'm sitting here thinking "Okay, Ubuntu is cool... now what?"
<eternal_p> fotophocus__: read every post on ubuntuforums tips and tricks..great way to learn
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady "make install"
<Tomrick1> Is there any development of a patch for ORINOCO Monitor mode for recent Linux kernel (Ubuntu 7.04)? My googling on this subject has not being productive.
<ace_ace> Adam_G: what might work is cat /etc/passd > /dev/dsp and see if you hear nasty sounds.. You can take any small file other then /etc/passd :_0
<Deffy> have some lackey turn it on?
<steel_lady> ace_ace: make: *** No rule to make target `prog1.o', needed by `prog1'.  Stop.
* JoeMorris needs a redundent internet connection :)
<Deffy> I mean, that's why we have lackies in IT right
<cafuego> Tomrick1: to the best of my knowledge that patch was added to the mainline driver over a year ago
<Adam_G> ace_ace: tried thet - did't hear anything
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady, is that terminal output or in the makefile?
<Doctor_Zoidberg> in many cases you read about a package and its as easy as either "sudo apt-get install" or add/remove package and typing its name
<ace_ace> steel_lady: try what Catop... says or maube the name of the program is not prog1 but something else ?
<Adam_G> but it still gives a bell on a failing tab completion, for example
<ace_ace> Adam_G: speakers turned off ? sorry, no clue here!
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy: Catoptromancy: http://pastebin.ca/490446
<oldude67> is there an easy way to split my hard drive without losing my ubuntu, qtparted doesnt see it...and im like a newbie
<datrigg> Auuudi!~
<Adam_G> Except for the audio bell working, I'd think so too :)
<Tomrick1> Cafuego - monitor mode does not seem to be available
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, I am giving you terminal output
<ace_ace> Adam_g: can you have others sounds than the bell ? a ding ? a waaammmm ? are you not listening to the pc speaker beep ?
<ace_ace> Adam_g did you turn up the volume on each and every mixer in the mixer 'input' section ?
<braveheartlion> how do i know whether the CD I burned has the alternate ISO on it or the main/live ISO?
<Adam_G> ace_ace: It's a laptop - the hardware "speaker" is in the sound card, it comes through either the laptops speakers or headphones if they're plugged in. Nothing other than that...
<Flannel> braveheartlion: Which ISO did you download?
<nibsa1242b> <- is back, still having a problem getting my sd card to mount... I just noticed that when the computer boots with the sd card in the drive it says: mmcblk0: error 1 sending read/write command
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady, paste me what  `chmod --help'  does
<Adam_G> ace_ace: Like the Gnome mixer? I don't have any gnome services running (I run ratpoison WM) but I'll start the panel and check
<ace_ace> I finally have a kubuntu cd downloaded... gonna burn it and reboot... will be gine for a while !
<ace_ace> bye bye !
<insomniac190> I am trying to set up a samba share on my feisty box so i can access it on my modded xbox, but i know nothing about samba.  Can anyone give me a hand?
<braveheartlion> both, Flannel, and i clicked on the file so quickly i did not see which I clicked on to burn
<usser> insomniac190: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/samba.htm
<nibsa1242b> insomniac190: good luck!
<EADG> ace_ace: good luck
<ace_ace> braveheartlion: if you boot, it will dispaly a text only meny. Also you can check the md5sum of the cd
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy http://pastebin.ca/490452
<insomniac190> nibsa1242b:  you say good luck, is it hard?
<Flannel> braveheartlion: alright.  So, have you booted it yet? or are you trying to find out before then?
<modern> sup
<usser_> insomniac190: its not hard really
<jared> rawr
<nibsa1242b> insomniac190: I've tried and failed to Samba in the past. I think it might be easier now, but as I no longer use any version of Windows I haven't tried.
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady, im just guessing now, try "make lib"
<Flannel> braveheartlion: If you look on the CD, thealternate should have these files: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.list  the desktop should have these: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.list
<insomniac190> usser_: ive never done anything in samba before, hopefully this does not give me grief
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy: make: Nothing to be done for `lib'
<nonyabus> does anyone know how I can set my ubuntu to have my monitor resolution set to the max by default
<nonyabus> i set it but each time i restart it goes back down to a smaller res
<usser_> insomniac190: check out this step by step http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/samba.htm
<Catoptromancy> im stuck reforatting at the moment
<Xyhthyx> Is there a safe way to make a ubuntu partition bigger?
<Catoptromancy> I think libs might be missing
<insomniac190> usser_: im already reading it :)
<Flannel> Xyhthyx: boot to a liveCD, use gparted to expand the partition
<Doctor_Zoidberg> nonyabus, carefull when pushing your monitor settings, if you know what the hardware allows, fine.....but its not something you can push over the limit then tone back....puch over the limit and you need a new monitor
<braveheartlion> Flannel:  thanks
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady, "make prog1"
<nonyabus> Doctor_Zoidberg: i understand but i know the proper rez
<nonyabus> it looks fine when i change it to that
<Doctor_Zoidberg> xp has a safety setting for this as standard, k
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy make: *** No rule to make target `prog1.o', needed by `prog1'.  Stop.
<Xyhthyx> Flannel: ok, I got this unpartitioned space I want to merge with the ubuntu install, gParted can take care of that?
<nonyabus> i have the nvidia driver
<BrendanM> Is there a way to set Xscreensaver to automatically disable when certain other applications are running?
<Flannel> Xyhthyx: is it before or after your Ubuntu partition?
<Xyhthyx> Flannel: Before.
<Flannel> Xyhthyx: how big is the freespace?
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady, "make clean" then "./configure" and paste whole configure output
<Xyhthyx> Flannel: Around 5gigs.
<nonyabus> is there somewhere where i can manually edit and save the default rez?
<Flannel> Xyhthyx: How big is your current ubutu partition... data wise?
<braveheartlion> I burned a CD that is Live (not alternate). I'm confused, though, it seems we can go to the text install. What am I misunderstanding
<NemesisD> how do i set up apache2 to only start manually instead of automatically like it does now?
<Xyhthyx> Flannel: 30gigs.
<Flannel> braveheartlion: The... server CD?
<cface> Aye can someone help me out with my sound problem
<eternal_p> cface: just ask the question :)
<Flannel> Xyhthyx: 30 gigs of stuff? or just 30gig partition? with X amount of stuff?
<dope> how do i know what user php is running under
<usser_> braveheartlion: is it cd or dvd u got?
<BrendanM> Anyone? Disabling the screensaver when certain other apps are open? Bueller?
<Xyhthyx> Flannel: The latter, 30 gig partition with X amount in it.
<rr_lap> how do i get gnome to start apps on start up? in kde they would automaticly restore the session like windows and what not that was open
<braveheartlion> Flannel: no. desktop.
<cface> Alright, i've got Sound Blaster Audigy sound card and i cant seem to get it to work...
<bruenig> rr_lap, system>preferences>sessions
<braveheartlion> usser_: CD
<bruenig> I hate session saving, I restart to be fresh, if I wanted everything to be the same, I wouldn't restart
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, here it is: http://pastebin.ca/490461
<dope> how do i know what user php is running under
<rr_lap> ty bruenig, still getting used to gnome
<Pelo> bruenig,  you can turn it off you know
<usser_> braveheartlion: well then thats mighty strange, does it give u text install option in the boot menu?
<NemesisD> im sure its simple, where can i control what services are started upon booting?
<nonyabus> again, does anyone know why everytime i restart my default monitor resolution gets set to a lower value?
<cface> Okay... no help on sound...
<Flannel> Xyhthyx: the thing is ext3 partitions (what ubuntu probably is), can only be expanded backwards.  (the beginning can't move).  However, with a little manuevering, you'll be able to expand it forward.  It depends on how much stuff you have on it (if it's 5 or less, you format the 5GB, transfer everything form the 30, then delete the 30, and expand the 5 to 35)
<eddmul> good morning everybody
<Doctor_Zoidberg> dope, do you know where your HTDOCS folder is?
<nonyabus> it works, but i need to reset it each time
<dope> yea i think it's /var/www
<Doctor_Zoidberg> put a php script there
<dope> ok
<dope> and then
<Doctor_Zoidberg> point your browser to the localhost
<Doctor_Zoidberg> if it shows the script as text, its not working
<Xyhthyx> Flannel: I see, thanks. It's definately more than 5, I'll give it to windows then.
<dope> it is working
<Doctor_Zoidberg> if it inteprets the script, then it is
<Flannel> Xyhthyx: if its less than about 15GB full, you'll still be able to do it (Cut the 30GB in half, new partition on back half, copy everything there, delete front, format (now) GB of space, move stuff forward, delete the 15, expand 20 to 35
<Jack3> guys, somehting is really wrong with my ubuntu
<Jack3> http://pastebin.ca/490448
<Jack3> look at that
<Jack3> thats fro df
<dope> however I have a problem with permissions because I can't write files with php
<Xyhthyx> Flannel: Ah, that is doable. Thanks.
<dope> and I'm trying to find the user php runs under so I can put it into the correct group
<braveheartlion> usser_: no, but i can get out of the graphical mode and enter a black screen with the word: "boot"
<Flannel> dope: www-data:www-data (the apache user)
<ibo> hi
<dope> i did that but it still can't write with the group and user permission at 7
<sanger> wenas
<dope> the directories have 774
<Flannel> dope: /var/www does?
<dope> but I get a forbidden when viewing the webpages
<dope> yes
<eddmul> anybody could help me how to detect hard disk partition after I made format for one of my partition using partition magic? Because it won't mount in my Ubuntu.
<Flannel> dope: and /var/www is owned by www-data?
<cface> Cmod it to 777
<cface> chmod*
<usser_> braveheartlion: by get out u mean yourself? or it just throws u there, i had this on a laptop it was hardware pblm ubuntu just couldnt boot
<ibo> fuck  off
<dope> it's owned by the webdev group which www-data is a user in
<Flannel> !language | ibo
<ubotu> ibo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady, thats and odd configure output at the end , but seems like it worked
<sanger> hola como hago para  instalar tvants en ubuntu???
<bruenig> !es
<dope> and I cannot make it 777 because others can not have write or execute permissions
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<budluva> has anyone here got C&C3 working in wine?
<cface> hmmm...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dslb-084-058-161-215.pools.arcor-ip.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, I am checking the parts where it said..no and I am adding them through synaptic
<bruenig> dope, you want the files in it to be 774, you don't want the directory itself to be 774, since you need the directory to be executable
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady "make all"
<Doctor_Zoidberg> for some reason 644 springs to mind on permissions for some scripts, but only for selected ones
<Catoptromancy> ok
<eddmul> :)
<dope> i just did chmod -Rv 774 /var/www
<bruenig> 644 is nobody can execute
<wacky> how can i send an email in the shell ?
<Doctor_Zoidberg> many sites are made up of many scripts, but only the key ones need permision chaged
<Doctor_Zoidberg> k
<Tarkus> i have both compiz and beryl installed, and now my computer is running horribly. glitches everywhere. is there a way to completely reset my system files and compiz/beryl, etc..?
<Doctor_Zoidberg> i am just starting learning this stuff
<tin> hola gente
<bruenig> dope, see if doing this helps, find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 755 '{}' \;
<braveheartlion> usser_: i could choose to get into the text thingie
<braveheartlion> usser_: it first starts up as graphical install
<eddmul> please help?
<tomer> My desktop is messed up. I can't add launchers.
<Skiguy> hey all. anyone know where the gnome menu config files are located? i'm trying to copy them over to the fluxbox menu.
<usser_> braveheartlion: hm then i dunno
<tin> vengo con un dia complicado. quise instalar feisty y me dio muchos problemas, el ultimo de ellos es que se corrompio el dvd
<bruenig> Skiguy, /usr/share/applications
<troy_> hello, i have an nvidia video card. I am trying to use dual montitors, i am able to turn on the second display in nvidia-settings but cannot set a resolution higher then 640x
<dope> seems to be working fine now
<dope> not sure why
<dope> i set it to 755
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy make: Nothing to be done for `all'
<tin> I'm sorry I wrote in english. I think it was iN #ubuntu-es channel
<skelter> hey everyone - i upgraded to feisty and i'm having trouble with X (won't start). can someone help me troubleshoot this? or know what might be wrong?
<tomer> Can anyone help? I can't add launchers. It creates text files instead.
<Catoptromancy> well when I get linux back into my PC ill try installing it
<Catoptromancy> ive gotten horrible programs to compile
<m1r> ok here we go again
<usser_> Catoptromancy: did u get mozilla to compile?
<m1r> i installed 7.04 finally but again it dont recognize my wlan card
<Catoptromancy> never needed to compile mozilla
<Catoptromancy> it came defualt on PC
<Irishman2020_> I'm having troubles finding the config file for vnc4server for ubuntu
<nonyabus> does anyone know why everytime i restart my default monitor resolution gets set to a lower value?
<nonyabus> does anyone know why everytime i restart my default monitor resolution gets set to a lower value?
<nonyabus> woops
<nonyabus> sorry
<Irishman2020_> nonyabus: what vid card?
<troy_> hello, i have an nvidia video card. I am trying to use dual montitors, i am able to turn on the second display in nvidia-settings but cannot set a resolution higher then 640x
<Irishman2020_> troy_: get envy
<troy_> which package can i apt-get for that
<P_Kable> envy
<nonyabus> geforce 7800
<Irishman2020_> troy_: not sure its in the apt
<Irishman2020_> nonyabus: do you use nvidia-settings or envy?
<nonyabus> i use nvidia, don't know what envy is
<Tarkus> i have both compiz and beryl installed, and now my computer is running horribly. glitches everywhere. is there a way to completely reset my system files and compiz/beryl, etc..?
<Irishman2020_> the drivers... go download envy with apt-get
<Irishman2020_> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Doctor_Zoidberg> a curious hypothetical question .... would sudo apt-get install *  download and install everything in every category in the repositries?
<Skiguy> how do I start the default ubuntu vnc server (remote session service) from the terminal?
<TiredOfWindows> I have a 64 bit system.I have been advised to use 32 bit Ubuntu. Why?
<nonyabus> Irishman2020_: what's the command?
<nonyabus> sudo apt-get envy?
<steel_lady> catoptromancy what should I do?
<Irishman2020_> skiguy: vnc4server
<BrendanM> TiredOfWindows, certain applications aren't available for 64 bit
<tomer> Does anyone know if removing gDesklets could have messed up my desktop? My launchers and links all open up as text files now.
<BrendanM> for example, Firefox (I think) and flash player
<Irishman2020_> nonyabus: sudo apt-get envy
<troy_> i tried that
<cannibal_> server irc.accela.net
<cannibal_> ack
<troy_> it said the package is not available
<Irishman2020_> I dowloaded from envy's site.
<Catoptromancy> I guess google something,  but ill get linux installed in a bit, ill try to compile and see what happens
<Irishman2020_> do google, envy ubuntu
<Irishman2020_> first link
<BrendanM> TiredofWindows, it's sort of the same deal as windows (64-bit windows doesn't support everything that 32 does), although Linux is actually slightly ahead in 64 bit support at the moment.
<nonyabus> Irishman2020_: sudo apt-get envy
<nonyabus> E: Invalid operation envy
<nj786> does anybody knwo how to change this window theme http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4z19glj
<nj786> how do you change this
<nj786>  does anybody knwo how to change this window theme http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4
<TiredOfWindows> BrendanM: i see
<hikenboot> greetings all--anyone know if there is a document somewhere on remastering ubuntu feisty
<Irishman2020_> nonyabus: I think its not in the standard repos... go google and type "envy ubuntu" should be the first link
<nonyabus> ok
<Doctor_Zoidberg> is there a way to trick some sites into thinking you're in windows? I found the ICQ site refuses to work from linux....well, you cant sign in and change any account settings, like avatars
<nj786> any body?
<Irishman2020_> Skiguy: install it? hehe
<nj786>  does anybody knwo how to change this window theme http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4
<fester225> How do I check what version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<bruenig> fester225, lsb_release -s 2> /dev/null
<Doctor_Zoidberg> installing a virtual windows the only way?
<Irishman2020_> Skiguy: I've not really got VNC to work for me either... its painful in fiesty
<nj786> bruenig,  how do u change this window theme http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4
<troy_> can you tell me why some gtk based programs will not run now
<bruenig> nj786, address the channel
<troy_> and logging into a standard gnome session takes a long time
<troy_> and produces some errors
<nj786> bruenig, ?
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, I even wrote to developers yesterday but they were not helping at all, just told me to report to them when I set it up
<Irishman2020_> troy_: after getting envy?
<nj786> address?
<troy_> no
<nj786> i want to change this
<nj786>  does anybody knwo how to change this window theme http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4
<bruenig> nj786, don't call out people when you ask questions, throw it out to the channel and wait for someone to respond
<troy_> i have not installed any packages
<troy_> just base feisty with all updates applied
<nonyabus> Irishman2020_: nothing there telling me how to install it
<nj786> oh ok, does anybody know?
<Irishman2020_> troy_: hmmm dunno, do an update
<hikenboot_> greetings all--anyone know if there is a feisty remaster document out there?
<troy_> i did
<Irishman2020_> nonyabus: I'll get you a link in 1 sec
<troy_> the updates break gnome
<troy_> it has occured on two machines now
<troy_> my others are not being upgraded.
<Irishman2020_> brb
<Jack3> can soemeone please look at thsi http://pastebin.ca/490448
<nonyabus> Irishman2020_: thanks
<Guest> what the hell is this thing
<kishan> #pidgin
<Jack3> no one knows how i can fix this http://pastebin.ca/490448
<Guest> i saw on youtube playing runescape
<Guest> fix what!
<Guest> how do i play runescape off this?
<Guest> there was a guy playing
<Guest> on youtube
<Jack3> ugh
<Guest> any1 fucking reading this?
<troy_> Guest: install java
<Guest> i have it
<troy_> use the guide from ubuntuguide.com
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Guest
<ubotu> Guest: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<troy_> !ohmy | Guest
<Guest> ok sorry but is this a chat site or what i saw a guy plang runescape
<Guest> it hadd this at end of it
<Jack3> please anyone>> http://pastebin.ca/490448
<troy_> $ sudo apt-get remove Guest
<darwin> What is a good DVD authoring program for Ubuntu?
<Jack3> all my harddrives show as full, but it doesnt add up,im only usin 50%
<Alias|> troy_: lol
<EADG> hehe
<Guest> lol remove me fuck you
<hikenboot_> jack3 sorry I looked cant help or I would
<Guest> what is this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-211-93-142.phnx.qwest.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Alias|> Jack3: When you try to create files, does it let you?
<palomer> hello
<Jack3> ill try, one ec
<palomer> memtest86 fails a single test
<palomer> can ubuntu still work?
<fester225> How can I check what version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<__mikem> wow, some people are so stupid
<cjae> hi running feisty how do I capture video like say foamy that ranting squirrel and email it??
<PriceChild> fester225, lsb_release -a
<troy_> fester225: at a terminal uname -a
<Jack3> alias, how do i create a file in terminal?
<Skiguy> anyone know how to get vnc running in fluxbox?
<cjae> actually the email isn't the hard part
<Alias|> palomer: You will probably experience random crashing on a computer with failures like that. Are you already using the computer with a different operating system? Is it stable for you?
<troy_> $ touch 'file'
<Jack3> troy, you talkin to me?
<troy_> yes Jack3
<Jack3> okay
<Jack3> thx
<psusi> palomer: if your memory is broken there is no telling what horrible things will go wrong
<troy_> (without the qoutes on file)
<Jack3> whoa
<Jack3> successful
<Jack3> it created it
<tomer> Can anyone help? All of my launchers and links open up as text files
<m1r> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack3> this makes no sense!
<m1r> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<palomer> psusi: but only one test
<troy_> and to remove a file " $ rm -rf / "
<cjae> !capture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capture - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TiredOfWindows> i have  an ATI card. is that why I have problem installing Ubuntu onto my system?
<palomer> and only one part of the memory
<Irishman2020_> nonyabus: sorry about the wait
<Alias|> Jack3: How did you obtain the thing that you pastebinned?
<darwin> What is a good DVD authoring program for Ubuntu?
<troy_> err... i mean " $ rm file "
<psusi> palomer: one failure is still a failure
<Jack3> using the df command from the live cd
<Jack3> i mounted the linux partition and did chroot /mnt
<Irishman2020_> nonyabus: http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.4-0ubuntu4_all.deb
<palomer> so one failure isnt normal?
<Jack3> than i did df
<Irishman2020_> nonyabus: thats the deb file
<Alias|> palomer: So, whenever an OS tries to use that memory in that way, it has a chance of failing. When it does, it could crash or throw an exception or corrupt your hard drive or EAT YOUR CHEESE.
<cjae> darwin, k9copy
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, here is almost half past 2 am, How long will it take?
<Irishman2020_> nonyabus:  REMEMBER WARNING: you will have to remove the driver you installed with Envy before upgrading Debian or Ubuntu to a newer release (e.g. upgrading Ubuntu Edgy to Ubuntu Feisty or Debian Etch to Debian Lenny)
<psusi> Jack3: df won't work properly from within a chroot unless you mount proc
<darwin> cjae, I mean for making DVD videos with menus and such.
<Jack3> how do i do that?
<craigbass1976> how do I add someone to a group in the command line?  I thought I could just add their name to the end of the particular group's line, like admin:craig, but that's not working, unless I have to restart something
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady will take awhile
<psusi> Jack3: mount -t proc /proc /proc
<Catoptromancy> im setting up a duel boot
<Catoptromancy> 45 min at the most
<psusi> Jack3: from inside the chroot
<cjae> !kino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darwin> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<craigbass1976> Oh god, now I've broken sudo by doign that
<Jack3> okay i did that
<Jack3> but df shows the same thing
<darwin> !DVD Video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack3> 0 available
<Jack3> 100% use
<fester225> I did an install for Feisty (7.04), but <lsb_release -a> shows I'm still running Dapper (6.06). How do I get Feisty to install?
<psusi> Jack3: for what device, adn why do you think that is wrong?
<TiredOfWindows> for what reasons should someone use the alternate iso?
<steel_lady> catoptromancy, I will put my clock to ring in 20 mins, ok?
<Catoptromancy> ok
<PriceChild> TiredOfWindows, when have less than 256mb of ram
<cjae> darwin, kino
<Catoptromancy> uggg, I have to install XP jsut for networking class
<cjae> but again it does not use gtk
<Jack3> psusi, i hardly can see how this could be right http://pastebin.ca/490497
<psusi> TiredOfWindows: or if you want to install to a raid...
<Catoptromancy> Alt cd has better clearer options and seems to be faster
<budluva> has anyone here got C&C3 working in wine?
<Jack3> budluva,check the wine appdb
<psusi> Jack3: come to think of it... I guess df just doesn't work inside chroots properly at all
<NickGarvey> budluva: yes
<Catoptromancy> budluva, you probably need to adjsut settings in winecfg
<budluva> Jack3, ya i've done that
<NickGarvey> budluva: I played it yesterday
<psusi> Jack3: because it can't see those mount points as they exist outside of the chroot
<NickGarvey> budluva: nod has nothing on me ;)
<Jack3> okay,ill startanew konsole and try?
<variant> psusi: unless you chroot the right way (with /dev/ and /proc)
<budluva> still having problems getting it to run though, i followed the howto, patched it to 1.04, cracked it, so i go to load a skirmish and it locks up at 97%
<tomer> I think I have some file association issues. Can anyone help out?
<psusi> variant: I had him mount /proc... but that won't help either since it still can't see the mount points as they are outside of the chroot
<eddmul> what is it tomer?
<fester225> I did an install for Feisty (7.04), but <lsb_release -a> shows I'm still running Dapper (6.06). How do I get Feisty (7.04) to install?
<variant> !ask | tomer
<ubotu> tomer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<variant> psusi: you had him mount /proc where?
<budluva> NickGarvey, what version of wine are you using?
<psusi> variant: in /proc of course
<tomer> ubotu: i get no answers otherwise :P
<NickGarvey> budluva: uh, 9.37
<Jack3> psusi, it works fine, i just tried it outside of chroot, it shows the sda5 as 0bytes free, and 100% use
<variant> psusi: in /mnt/whatever/proc you mean...
<tomer> I try to create desktop launchers and it keeps creating text files
<budluva> NickGarvey, hmmm, and you had 0 problems at all eh?
<NickGarvey> budluva: wel,l I followed the howto on the wine site and had to crack it
<TiredOfWindows> PriceChild: psusi i have 2 GB of ram and I want to install normally (i think it's NTFS?).
<tomer> also, links from the help center open up as text files
<psusi> Jack3: is sda5 actually mounted?  and if so, where?
<budluva> NickGarvey, hmm
<budluva> well this is gey
<Jack3> psusi, its at /Mount
<NickGarvey> budluva: (although I did buy the game, it just wouldn't work if it wasn't cracked)
<psusi> variant: yes, mounted it from inside the chroot
<harpette> can someone go to http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/default.stm , click on "listen" at the top, and tell me how it goes? it'll ask you whether you have WMP or RealPlayer.i'd like to know what software/plugins to install to make it work, so i'd like to hear success stories
<PriceChild> TiredOfWindows, the alternate installs exactly the same system as the desktop
<budluva> well it works find in windows
<Jack3> i know its actually mounted, i can see the folders and my acct in /home/michael
<variant> psusi: you don't understand
<psusi> TiredOfWindows: then use the desktop cd
<fester225> I did an install for Feisty (7.04), but <lsb_release -a> shows I'm still running Dapper (6.06). How do I get Feisty (7.04) to install?
<budluva> might have to go back
<NickGarvey> !upgrade | fester225
<ubotu> fester225: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<psusi> Jack3: you mean in /mnt/home/michael?
<tomer> Anyone?
<Zigosity> Hey guys... When I try to access the shared folders on my ubuntu machine from my windows PC, it gives me a "... is not accessible. The share name was not found. Be sure you typed it correctly." error. Anyone have any ideas why this is happening?
<ixian_> what's a similar player to rhythmbox, but for windows?
<Jack3> well, /Mount/home/michael
<Jack3> but when i was in chroot, it was /home/michael
<troy_> can anyone tell me why ubuntu would suddenly have a very long login time, and refuse to run some gtk apps, after updating to the latest software set (ubuntu version 7.04)
<TiredOfWindows> psusi: i've been having problems installing with the desktop CD (and, not in passing, but in fact, also with the alternate CD).
<psusi> Jack3: and df shows it is mounted in /Mount/home/michael?
<variant> psusi: you have to mount the chrooted proc from outside of the chroot
<cjae> hi running feisty how do I capture video like say foamy that ranting squirrel and email it??
<Zedfloyd> regarding UbuntuStudio...  if i already have feisty installed can i just upgrade or do i have to do a total install???
<junmin> tomer, are you sure that you are creating these with a correct way?
<variant> psusi: for example: mount -t proc none /mnt/whatever/proc
<Jack3> psusi, no it shows it mounted on /Mount
<tomer> yeah, I'm just right clicking and 'adding launcher to desktop'
<Lam_> i'm trying to install fglrx 8.36.5 and i followed the guide on cchtml down to the dot but am still getting mesa
<tomer> from the applications menu
<variant> Jack3: from outside the chroot run that command i just told psusi
<Tabris> someone here can help me with one little thing with a printer on ubuntu
<Jack3> with the whatever/
<Jack3> ?
<psusi> variant: what difference would that make?  as long as it is mounted?  and if /proc/mounts shows /foo is mounted, but you are chrooted in /bar, then df can't stat /foo
<variant> Jack3: no
<Zedfloyd> regarding UbuntuStudio... if i already have feisty installed can i just upgrade or do i have to do a total install???
<tomer> It was working fine until I uninstalled gDesklets. Might that have something to do with it?
<Jack3> than what do i put that?
<TiredOfWindows> what are the advantages to using the alternate CD?
<Irishman2020_> TiredOfWindows: more options, advanced install
<budluva> NickGarvey, you have nvidia or ati gfx?
<PriceChild> TiredOfWindows, works on less ram
<NickGarvey> budluva: nvidia
<budluva> NickGarvey, ahhh
<variant> psusi: yes, so proc would be mounted in /bar/proc
<budluva> NickGarvey, what vid card?
<__mikem> PriceChild, I honestly didn't know the alternate install cd had more options
<NickGarvey> budluva: I built my computer, I chose carefully :)
<Zigosity> Hey guys... When I try to access the shared folders on my ubuntu machine from my windows PC, it gives me a "... is not accessible. The share name was not found. Be sure you typed it correctly." error. Anyone have any ideas why this is happening?
<Zedfloyd> regarding UbuntuStudio... if i already have feisty installed can i just upgrade or do i have to do a total install???
<Tabris> a epson printer prints so slow on ubuntu but in windows still normal, what can i do?
<psusi> variant: yea... but df can't see /foo, so it can't tell you how much space it has used/free
<NickGarvey> budluva: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS]  (rev a1)
<budluva> NickGarvey, ya my lappy is ati :(
<variant> psusi: i see
<PriceChild> Zedfloyd, ask in #ubuntu-studio
<__mikem> What is ubuntu studio
<hikenboot_> please anyone? Remaster Doc on Ubuntu Feisty?
<budluva> NickGarvey, i have an fx5500 :( in my desktop gonna give it a go on the nvidia card
<Tabris> hello, i need help with a printer
<cavalierprime> hi, i get an error  -- Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<cavalierprime>  'Ubuntu Studio 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)'
<cavalierprime> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<cavalierprime>  when trying to install gxine using either apt-get or add/remove programs.  Any ideas?
<NickGarvey> !paste | cavalierprime
<ubotu> cavalierprime: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cavalierprime> sry
<psusi> Jack3: what does stat /Mount show?
<Jack3> psusi http://pastebin.ca/490508
<Tabris> is a printer prints so slow, what can i do?
<NickGarvey> cavalierprime: in synaptic, go under repos, and uncheck the cd
<cavalierprime> thx
<troy_> has anyone here installed the realtime kernel in 7.04
<Tabris> the epson cx-1500 prints so slow, any idea?
<psusi> Jack3: and df?  and you are no longer in a chroot right?
<Jack3> yeh
<psusi> Jack3: this partition is ext3?
<Jack3> i duno :\
<Jack3> i think so
<cjae> hi running feisty how do I capture video like say foamy that ranting squirrel and email it??
<Jack3> anyways df still shows 0 free on /dev/sda5 on /Mount
<Tabris> HELP ME WITH THE PRINTER
<cjae> actually the email isn't the hard part
<Irishman2020_> cjae: download the swf...
<teer2> :-)
<harpette> Tabris: don't shout
<cjae> Irishman2020_, how
<Tabris> how many time i need to wait
<PriceChild> !patience | Tabris
<ubotu> Tabris: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<psusi> Jack3: what makes you think it isn't actually full?
<cjae> Irishman2020_, does stramripper do this
<Tabris> anyone knows the irc of ubuntu-es ?
<teer2> After I use Synaptic Package Manager to install GNASH, should it work within Firefox after quitting and coming back in?
<Irishman2020_> cjae: trying to remmber the software name for FF's addon
<Irishman2020_> cjae: let me check
<TiredOfWindows> Irishman2020_: PriceChild thanks. will it be as easy to use the alternate CD (for a newbie) as the desktop cD?
<Jack3> psusi, i checked the total of / , it was 5gb, it says i should have 11gb total
<PriceChild> TiredOfWindows, pretty simple yeah
<psusi> Jack3: the df yuo pasted before was from in the chroot right?  can you paste it from outside?
<xsx> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tabris> ...
<Jack3> its not really different but okay
<cjae> Irishman2020_, wouldn't that only rip flv??
<harpette> Tabris: ask for the room/channel list from your irc software, and scroll down. Pbbly #ubuntu-es
<Jack3> http://pastebin.ca/490515
<Tabris> yes, but in which server
<psusi> Jack3: and how did you check the total used space?
<Irishman2020_> cjae: one sec, cheking
<Jack3> i selected everything with konqueror in / and checked the size
<cjae> Irishman2020_, or whatever youtube is
<psusi> Jack3: that won't count things it can't see... do sudo du -bsh /Mount
<Irishman2020_> TiredOfWindows: Wanting to learn or just use the computer?
<harpette> Tabris: this one
<Tabris> ya lo encontre
<TiredOfWindows> ok. so I got some advice from someone that, because of my ATI Card, I when I first boot up the alternate CD, I should install  xorg-driver-fglrx
<TiredOfWindows> and   linux-restrictred-modules$(uname -r). how do i do that?
<Irishman2020_> cjae: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=downloader+flash&status=4
<cjae> Irishman2020_, and then I would have to convert them to right oh sorry didn't see you checking
<cjae> Irishman2020_, or download a player
<spl0it> I'm having an issue with pgp - I installed seahorse - created a key - now how do I encrypt files? when I view the key it says it is used to decrypt files and emails.... what I'm a missing here - another package to handle encryption? another key ??
<dsmith_> Even Bill Gates recommends Ubuntu...   http://www.fayerwayer.com/up/2007/04/bill_gates_ubuntu_mini.jpg
<Irishman2020_> cjae: that will d/l them... most likely the flash player will be sufficient from FF or IE
<kbj> Is there a way for force a resolution in ubuntu?
<Irishman2020_> cjae: Foamy is swf files, not like flv from youtube
<Jack3> psusi, noooooooo!,it shows 12g
<Jack3> this isnt possible :(
<psusi> Jack3: so it is full ;)
<Jack3> it cant be
<Jack3> how do i tell where all that is comin from
<Jack3> is there a command to show all folders in /  and there sizes
<cjae> Irishman2020_, can I use ff for swf??
<Irishman2020_> cjae: oh yes
<psusi> Jack3: du -bh /Mount to see the size of each directory
<psusi> Jack3: sudo of course
<Irishman2020_> cjae: if you are having problems with viewing swf or flv's in FF in ubuntu, get the flash player extension for FF
<Jack3> holy shit, thats not the directory, thats EVERY FREKEN FILE
<Jack3> make it stop make it stop!!!
<Jack3> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Irishman2020_> Jack3: ctrl +c
<cjae> Irishman2020_, have you sent foamy before?? is it too big to email do I have to convert
<psusi> Jack3: lol... oops... yea, ctrl-c
<bruenig> Jack3, it is every directory
<psusi> Jack3: make that sudo du -bsh /Mount/*
<Irishman2020_> cjae: may be easier just to link the file
<kbj> Is there a way for force a resolution in ubuntu?
<spl0it> anyone know what step I'm missing - friken seahorse is installed, now how do I encrypt files with pgp?
<TiredOfWindows> Irishman2020_: wanting to install ubuntu on my computer, but have been having problems for about 2 months now
<Tabris> i installed the flash-nonfre form synaptic, but when i see a flash content in a page and i press the right click, i see a "gray MS Windows" Menu
<Irishman2020_> TiredOfWindows: Ubuntu 7.04 standard install CD has worked better than their older versions.  I have never had a problem installing it on most machines
<cjae> Irishman2020_, was thinking that but not likely they will click it
<bruenig> <Jack3> is there a command to show all folders in /  and there sizes
<Jack3> oh nice psusi
<Irishman2020_> cjae: dunno on the file size, never sent one
<Jack3> it looks like /usr is taking 2.5gb
<Irishman2020_> cjae: if you get it downloaded, check the file size, let me know
<psusi> Jack3: sounds about normal
<Jack3> and /home 3.8gb
<TiredOfWindows> Irishman2020_: i wish I could say the same thing
<Jack3> and root 3.7
<cjae> Irishman2020_, thanks no anything about streamripper
<Irishman2020_> TiredOfWindows: what issues have occured?
<TiredOfWindows> Irishman2020_: this is the first time my system is going to have ubuntu installed.
<Irishman2020_> cjae: not offhand
<psusi> Jack3: /root is 3.7 gigs?  there shouldn't hardly be anything in there...
<cjae> Irishman2020_, will let you know thanks
<Irishman2020_> TiredOfWindows: ahh, try it with the basic CD, dont waste time on the advance yet
<intelikey> hmmm i installed windows on my hdc  and now that disk wont boot.   says not a valid boot disk
<penguin> hello
<Irishman2020_> TiredOfWindows: I've had way better luck with ubuntu's installer than ANY distro
<TiredOfWindows> Irishman2020_:  The problem I get is that when I choose "Run or Start Ubuntu" or "Check CD for defects" the computer blanks/blacks out and hangs. I have to press the power button
<TiredOfWindows> on the computer to reboot.
<bruenig> zenwalk installer is pretty good
<Irishman2020_> TiredOfWindows: and I dualboot, run 3 hds, etc
<psusi> TiredOfWindows: you using i386 or amd64?
<TiredOfWindows> Irishman2020_: maybe the problem is not with the distro per se, but with my system
<Jack3> psusi, somethings wrong, when i cd to /Mount/root and do dir, there is nothing
<Jack3> how can that be?
<kitche> intelikey: that's because window usually installs it's mbr in hda
<TiredOfWindows> psusi: my system is 64 bit, but i will install 32 bit ubuntu on it
<Irishman2020_> TiredOfWindows: could be... or maybe the burner...
<penguin> can someone answer a few quick questions? Im new to linux in general
<psusi> Jack3: because you don't have access to that directory... sudo -s to stay as root for a while
<intelikey> kitche hda will boot tho
<TiredOfWindows> Irishman2020_: i think the burner is fine
<steel_lady> atopytomanc, how is it going, can I go 15 mins more?
<spl0it> anyone use seahorse here?
<Irishman2020_> TiredOfWindows: well, might be the system then, what do you run on it normaly
<psusi> TiredOfWindows: you will or that is the one that has this problem?
<Jack3> psusis, i am sudo -s
<Irishman2020_> penguin: fire away, people are listening
<ribatejo> hoi
<Zigosity> Hey guys... When I try to access the shared folders on my ubuntu machine from my windows PC, it gives me a "... is not accessible. The share name was not found. Be sure you typed it correctly." error. Anyone have any ideas why this is happening?
<Jack3> unless i should go to chroot?
<harpette> Tabris: what do you expect when you right click on flash content? Doesn't your grey menu have "Zoom in", etc?
<psusi> Jack3: no... just cd /Mount/root and du -bsh
<TiredOfWindows> psusi: i mean:"I want to install ubuntu 32bit"
<ribatejo> my atheros builtin  minipci wireless broke...have a pcmcia one but uses also atheros chipset
<penguin> awesome, i am on a t23 laptop, and i have a wired connection and a dwl610 wifi card, but when i go to the device viewer its is registered as a dwl510 and there is no wlan0 in my network settings :s does anyone have a clue whats going on?
<TiredOfWindows> psusi: both 32 and 64 bit ubuntu cds cause me problem, leading me to think that the problem lies not specifically with one iso, but with my system
<TiredOfWindows> or what i mean, psusi, is that my system and ubuntu are not communicating well
<LuisGMarine> Anyone here running games under Cedega?
<Jack3> root@ubuntu:/Mount/root# du -bsh
<Jack3> 3.7G    .
<psusi> TiredOfWindows: hrm.... when you choose start ubuntu, pick the option to edit the command and change the word splash to nosplash
<ribatejo> can't really blacklist ath_pci I think
<ribatejo> at least it didn't work...
<psusi> Jack3: well, it's in there then... du -bsh * to see where
<TiredOfWindows> psusi: i think you misunderstand; I cannot even install ubuntu
<psusi> TiredOfWindows: I know... I'm talking about when you try to boot the cd
<Jack3> psusi, du: cannot access `*': No such file or directory
<TiredOfWindows> psusi: what do you mean by "boot the cd"?
<Irishman2020_> penguin: hmmm good question... not sure where to go, I'm still learning alot
<cjae> Irishman2020_, how do i make it dl I try clicking the icon which seems silly and it keeps telling me not a valid url
<psusi> TiredOfWindows: as in, insert the cd, and boot from it
<ribatejo> atheros chipsets are 5211 and 5212 so even if i blacklist and use ndiswrapper I will have the same problem ?:(
<Irishman2020_> cjae: what addon did you download?
<penguin> hrmm, yeah thats cool. does anyone know if i can run beryl on a 16mb super savage card? oi can deal with no wifi for now :4
<cjae> Irishman2020_, ff
<psusi> Jack3: ls -al
<klock> penguin: doubt it heavily, and if you could, it would crawl
<SickOfWindows> hi psusi, i'm the same guy as TiredOfWindows
<Irishman2020_> penguin: you might not be able to with 16mb...
<zabin> Hey, I have only one choice of screen resolution does anynoe know how to fix that?
<Irishman2020_> penguin: its a heavy app
<steel_lady> Catoptromanc, any news?
<penguin> eh yeah... i guess ill wait till my new system comes in... blew my old one 2 weeks ago :(
<penguin> ok
<penguin> 1 more question
<Irishman2020_> cjae: no... did you get the link I gave you? you need a downloader to get the swf
<SickOfWindows> i made an alternate cd and i'll try booting from that
<Transience> does anyone know if i can use my belkin wireless card with the 64bit ubuntu distro?
<Catoptromancy> last partition as we speak
<ribatejo> the other thing is that I wanted to disable the minipci but the bios does not let me
<zabin> i only have one choose for my screen resolution does anyone know how to fix that
<Irishman2020_> zabin: what video card?
<zabin> nvidia 6800
<cjae> Irishman2020_, the ff video dowmloaded plugin I installed
<zabin> i have the drivers installed
<penguin> i have wine running, and i have xfire installed. everything seems to wqork fine but chat windows have frames around them and when i loook at some text it is all wierd characters and has white backgrounds... did i set something up wrong?
<charlie> help i cant install anything i get the message: E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<Irishman2020_> zabin: go get envy for ubuntu
<zabin> irishman2020: it works fine at 800 x 600
<zabin> irishman2020: what is envy?
<Irishman2020_> zabin: google "envy ubuntu" and the first link
<teer2> /leave
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, are you trying to set it up on your comp?
<cjae> Irishman2020_, sorry bad typer
<Catoptromancy> I need linux installed first
<Irishman2020_> zabin: it will be in the middle somewhere under download
<Catoptromancy> ill try very soon
<charlie> please help i cant install anything i get the message: E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error
<Catoptromancy> caught me on a bad day
<Irishman2020_> cjae: cjae looking
<datrigg> does anyone know how to install a secondary hdd in ubuntu feisty? gparted will part and format, but the drive doesn't get mounted...
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, i'll be back in 15 min
<Irishman2020_> cjae: you used "VideoDownloader"?
<cjae> Irishman2020_, yes
<ribatejo> anybody can teel me how to disable a network interface? ifconfig has ath0 eth0 lo and wifi0 ..TIA
<marnanel> I've just upgraded to a 2.6 kernel so I can use a USB camera. When I plug it in, udevmonitor and gnome-volume-manager both see that a camera of the correct make was connected. Yet it doesn't mount under /media or launch the photo app. I have tried this on other machines running Ubuntu and it's worked. Any pointers as to what to try next?
<Irishman2020_> cjae: one sec
<Transience> anyone know if i can use a belkin wireless pci card with ubuntu 64bit?
<SickOfWindows> vy video card is so cool that, in windows xp, it supports 2 monitors. can ubuntu do that?
<Irishman2020_> SickOfWindows: yes
<harpette> datrigg: hmmm i did that yesterday, and it did mount all partitions on that drive
<penguin> ohhkk another question... when i get my good comp up and running, does beryl support dual monitors?
<Fezzler> I installed Fiesty Fawn Desktop from LiveCD.  Working beautifully.  Now I want to network the dedicated Ubuntu box to home network with 4, sometimes 5, computers: Ubuntu, Vista Home Premium, iMac G5, iMac G3 Rev. A Bondi Blue, and sometimes Dell XP laptop.  I want Ubuntu to serve as a back-up file server (simple..map to network folders on Ubuntu box).  Do I do this by installing "samba" on the Ubuntu?
<Irishman2020_> SickOfWindows: if its nvidia, get envy for ubuntu
<Irishman2020_> penguin: yes, its in the options as to how it handles it
<penguin> oh excellent ^^
<SickOfWindows> IrishDave Display Adapter: Radeon X850
<SickOfWindows> Irishman2020_: sorry, the message above was fdr you
<harpette> datrigg: i went to Places > Computer, and navigated from there, and i could browse the partitions by just clicking away
<datrigg> harpette: how did you get the drive to mount then...I figured it would automount...but I haven't changed the config fstab
<penguin> ok moar questions im addicted now. I updated to 7.04 and my ubuntu changed to edubuntu :S is this bad and can i get back to just ubuntu easily?
<radhios> \paart
<Irishman2020_> SickOfWindows: make sure you get the ati drivers and you should be fine, i run 2 monitors with my nvidia card
<radhios> \part
<harpette> datrigg: nor did i
<SickOfWindows> Irishman2020_: cool
<psusi> penguin: wow.. how did you manage to do that? ;)
<datrigg> harpette: I don't see it there :(
<scoobydoo28139> I am on day 2 of ubuntu now ,and been around a little, 1. how or where do i find software for my tvcard?2. what is knoppix?
<Irishman2020_> penquin: you downloaded the wrong update... go into synaptic and get ubuntu
<penguin> psusi: noooo clue
<SickOfWindows> Irishman2020_: i didn't know ubuntu is that good
<cjae> Irishman2020_, can I not just add the address not just click
<marnanel> scoobydoo28139: knoppix is a distribution that runs off one CD, so you don't need to install it or change what's currently on your hard disk.
<penguin> irishman2020: do i just select the ubuntu package?
<Irishman2020_> SickOfWindows: I'm pretty sure if my vid card could handle it, I could run 4
<SickOfWindows> wow!
<harpette> datrigg: sorry the drive is not in my computer right now, so i can't look around
<Irishman2020_> cjae: checking, sorry, trying to do 20x things at once
<marnanel> SickOfWindows: look up "xinerama"
<SickOfWindows> what can windows do that ubuntu cannot do (yet).
<datrigg> does anyone else know how to mount second drive?
* Irishman2020_ is at work :-D
<datrigg> internal
<SickOfWindows> i guess i'm talking about hardware support
<scoobydoo28139> ok
<Jack3> psusi, http://pastebin.ca/490534
<Irishman2020_> SickOfWindows: I dont think there is much... sony usb handycams... :(
<harpette> datrigg: just do it the old manula way: mount -t ext2 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/thingy
<scoobydoo28139> but where do i find stuff for my ati tvcard?
<Transience> does anyone know if i can use my belkin wi-fi pci card with ubuntu 64bit?
<SickOfWindows> oh
<Alias|> SickOfWindows: I've got a firewire audio interface that works with Windows and not with Ubuntu. It makes me sad: Windows can't be made hard realtime capable.
<PriceChild> Transience, have you tried?
<Irishman2020_> SickOfWindows: I have to get a firewire cable, but I know it will work there
<SickOfWindows> Irishman2020_: good to hear!
<SickOfWindows> Alias|: sorry to hear.
<psusi> Jack3: my guess is it's all in .Trash... du -bsh .Trash
<SickOfWindows> maybe one day, Alias|'s problem will be no more
<Irishman2020_> SickOfWindows: theres pretty much anything, it just may not be code writtent yet
<penguin> how do i install ubuntu in synaptic?
<Jack3> yes .Trash is 4k
<Transience> price child: no, not yet
<scoobydoo28139> ....
<Fezzler> Wrong place for samba question?
<Alias|> SickOfWindows: I hope so :-)
<Jack3> oops, i mean it says !
<psusi> Jack3: I bet you ran nautilus as root and deleted a bunch of stuff eh?
<Jack3> no...
<SickOfWindows> is there a financial reason why shuttleworth is making ubuntu linux free for us?
<Irishman2020_> SickOfWindows: Its not what linux cant do... its what linux users cant do.
<SickOfWindows> or is pure altruism?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | SickOfWindows
<ubotu> SickOfWindows: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SickOfWindows> PriceChild: sorry
<SickOfWindows> ppl  do not answer my questin
<psusi> SickOfWindows: he can not do otherwise... linux already is free
<Irishman2020_> SickOfWindows: wait... I mean what linkux users havent done
<Irishman2020_> SickOfWindows: !ubuntu
<PriceChild> SickOfWindows and anyone else please move the discussion to -offtopic
<Irishman2020_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Jack3> psusi, it says .Trash is 4k
<psusi> Jack3:  du does?
<Irishman2020_> aww, they dont put the meaning in the !
<Jack3> yes
<psusi> Jack3: how about .wine?
<SickOfWindows> good news guys. this is my first time running alternate cd and the installation is going a lot further than with the destkop cd. I am so happy!!!!
<penguin> AHG! i figured out what i did wrong.. its not edubuntu i just installed the artwork packages :S
<psusi> Jack3: it's got to be in one of those directories ;)
<penguin> can someone please give me a quick rundown on how to install themes for ubuntu?
<Jack3> psusi, is there a way to find the size of all of them at once?
<SickOfWindows> guys, the text installer is asking me how i want to partiton the disk. which option should i choose? I want to remove the WinXP which is the 1 and only hard drive and let ubuntu take over teh entire hard drive
<Jack3> this wlill take forever
<bruenig> penguin, open the theme manager, drag the compatible tar.gz to it
<one_speed> I'm looking for an alternative to grub that will be easy to config with PCBSD & Feisty -- any recommendations??
<OldSalt> penguin: system->themes->install theme
<Irishman2020_> SickOfWindows: are you deleting all your data as well, right?
<psusi> Jack3: hrm... try find . -exec du -bsh \;
<penguin> bruenig: whats is comaptible with my ubuntu...sorry im really new and dumb @ this
<SickOfWindows> choice 1: resize scsi 3, partiotn 1 and use freed space ...
<SickOfWindows> Irishman2020_: yes. Fresh start
<psusi> Jack3: wait
<psusi> Jack3: nevermind
<Jack3> ?
<SickOfWindows> choice 2: use entire disk
<Irishman2020_> SickOfWindows: use entire disk
<bruenig> penguin, drag the .tar.gz and if it works it is compatible, that is the best way
<SickOfWindows> choice 3 use the lagret continous free space
<psusi> Jack3: make that ls -al | xargs du -bsh
<penguin> kk sweet thanks  ^^
<SickOfWindows> Irishman2020_: Choice 2: use enitire disk?
<psusi> err
<SickOfWindows> OOK.
<psusi> Jack3: just ls -a, no -l ;)
<Irishman2020_> the 1st and 3rd would keep your windos
<SickOfWindows> Here we go. No turning back
<Irishman2020_> good luck Sick!
<SickOfWindows> No more windows on the computer from now on
<SickOfWindows> Irishman2020_: thanks! bit nervous
<Irishman2020_> I understand... its a new world!
<Irishman2020_> Freedom!
<xsx> i remember when i completely switched to ubuntu from windows... it felt good
<Skiguy> anyone running tightvncserver?
<one_speed> I'm looking for an alternative to grub that will be easy to config with PCBSD & Feisty -- any recommendations???
<Irishman2020_> i've got vnc4server running Skiguy
<Irishman2020_> but it doesnt seem to work right
<Irishman2020_> one_speed: ummm Lilo?
<penguin> grr file format is invalid :(
<kitche> one_speed: umm grub is the only one I think not sure if lilo works with BSD never tried it
<MyG> alright everyone. I have quite a fun thing to ask.
<Jordan_U> one_speed, The only other option is LILO, but that won't like BSD
<one_speed> What about GAG? no good?
<Jack3> zomg
<SickOfWindows> the text installer is now asking me : "is system clock set to UTC". What should I say?\
<Jordan_U> one_speed, There is GRUB2
<Jack3> psusi, it was .local ~~~~~~~~~~~!!1
<jdemesse> Jordan_U, kitche : lilo can boot BSD just fine
<spl0it> bah fuck it, seahorse just doesn't work I guess
<psusi> SickOfWindows: no... windows doesn't set the system clock to UTC
<PriceChild> !ohmy | spl0it
<Jordan_U> SickOfWindows, If you aren't going to use windows then "yes"
<ubotu> spl0it: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<spl0it> 10-4
<Skiguy> irish: which window manager do you use?
<psusi> Jack3: hrm... no idea wtf .local is
<SickOfWindows> psusi: i won't have windows. refer to my nickname
<SickOfWindows> 8-)
<Jack3> Jack3, it contains Trash
<SickOfWindows> Jordan_U: thanks
<MyG> I am using Ubuntu fiesty. My friend gave me an old computer.. I am using it as an old windows box (XP Pro). I want to share my internet with the windows box. I connect to the internet via USB adapter to Router. I have a crossover network cable connecting the two. how can i get this working?
<psusi> SickOfWindows: but you did.. so it set your clock to local time
<Jack3> psusi, it contains Trash
<SickOfWindows> psusi: i'm confused
<vorbote> SickOfWindows: If you won't have windows in the system, it is practical to use UTC in the BIOS clock.
<harpette> one_speed: GRUB is good, you gotta read the doc. install grub-doc and type "info grub" (you'll need to know how to use info. i think that "info info" will get you started)
<SickOfWindows> psusi: says i should say no to UTC clock. Jordan_U says yes
<psusi> SickOfWindows: you used windows on this computer... windows stores the local time in the system clock, not UTC time
<Jack3> more importantly, it contains my large files :D
<Jack3> how do i delete them?
<Jack3> rm ?
<SickOfWindows> psusi: vorbote Jordan_U i'm so confused
<Irishman2020_> brb
<SickOfWindows> yes i've used windows xp. but now it'll disappear.
<Jordan_U> psusi, But that will be synct once and then no longer have problems
<psusi> SickOfWindows: if you say yes, ubuntu will come up with the wrong time so you will have to set it... that is all
<vorbote> SickOfWindows: You can set the clock later by using ntpdate.
<Jack3> psusi, how do i delete the files?
<psusi> Jack3: rm -fr .local
<panduwana> hi all, is there any tutorial about making LKM for ubuntu?
<vorbote> SickOfWindows: But if the time is already in localtine, you may prefer to say no.
<SickOfWindows> vorbote: can't i set it easierly?
<Jordan_U> SickOfWindows, In other workds it doesn't make much of a difference so don't worry :)
<SickOfWindows> or easilyer? 8-)
<SickOfWindows> ok
<Jack3> psusi, should i delete local, or just the files in trash?
<psusi> SickOfWindows: yes, you can... so it doesn't make much difference how you answer the question ;)
<vorbote> SickOfWindows: The problem I see is that you are already into installation.
<Assassin`> what is good for downloading music
<budluva> can someone help me? im trying to install the newest 9755 drivers for my fx5500 card, and when i do a sudo gdm restart i see the nvidia logo and then the screen flashes a black screen every few seconds, and then i get.... failed to start x server, Fatal server error: could not open defaul font 'fixed'
<SickOfWindows> next windows asks for my real name: why in the word does it need my real name? Just for sending emails?
<budluva> how do i fix this?
<psusi> Jack3: I think you can delete the whole thing... I'm not sure how those files got there in the first place
<SickOfWindows> I prefer some privacy.
<Assassin`> something like limewire or what kazzaa used to be
<TakeOut{u}> SickOfWindows, it can't give your identity away without your name, derrr
<psusi> SickOfWindows: so it knows what to call you
<SickOfWindows> TakeOut{u}: i don't get it
<vorbote> SickOfWindows: In the end, it doesn't really matter, (unless you want to install NetBSD in another partition, that one is a doozy).
<SickOfWindows> psusi: can't it call me by my "host computer name"
<LeKe> hi! somebody know how to change the subtitle color in totem? the font may change in ~/.gconf/apps/totem/%gconf.xml
<SickOfWindows> vorbote: ok.
<Jack3> psusi,it FIXED IT!
<Jack3> YAY
<vorbote> SickOfWindows: So, just say no, and keep local time.
<SickOfWindows> SickOfWindows = IgnorantOfComputerStuff
<Jack3> time to rebootz0rz
<Jordan_U> budluva, Do the modules match your running kernel?
<Jack3> thanks psusi, your awesome
<penguin> gah none of the themes i am finding will work :( they all say invalid format
<Assassin`> wow
<budluva> Jordan_U, yes
<Assassin`> am i being ignored :(
<budluva> Jordan_U, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386
<Assassin`> what do you guys suggest for music downloads
<SickOfWindows> yahoo, it's now installing Base syntem!!!!
<Assassin`> didn't like nicotine or azureus
<Ivan_> probably an annoying questions by now, but ps3 wifi, how?
<SickOfWindows> Assassin`: nicotine is bad for us
<Assassin`> the program?
<SickOfWindows> Assassin`: i'm just playing. i know nicotine is a computer program
<Assassin`> not ciggarettes
<SickOfWindows> 8-)
<SickOfWindows> by your contecxt
<Assassin`> but whats good for music?
<Assassin`> :)
<harpette> Assassin`: sorry , am not using a peer-to-peer software, so i wouldn't know
<SickOfWindows> Assassin`: lsd
<vorbote> Assassin`: it is not a matter of which client you use, but what p2p network you want to use. That's not a theme to discuss here (not even on Freenode). May I suggest you read http://slyck.com/ ?
<Jordan_U> !p2p | Assassin`
<ubotu> Assassin`: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<w00taliter> hey my sound quit working out of nowhere after a system restart anyone know what might have went wrong?
<SickOfWindows> bad joke. i 've heard of rosegarden
<aro> !ubuntu-offtopic
<aro> now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-offtopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeKe> somebody know how to change the subtitle color in totem? the font may change in ~/.gconf/apps/totem/%gconf.xml
<happyones> yo
<harpette> LeKe: is there an IRC channel for Totem somewhere? You might have better luck there
<bruenig> there is not
<SickOfWindows> just curious: how many of you here has had problems with destkop cd but not with alternate?
<bruenig> !offtopic | SickOfWindows
<ubotu> SickOfWindows: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SickOfWindows> bruenig: sorry
<LeKe> harpette, tks
<LeKe> harpette, =)
<Alias|> SickOfWindows, bruenig: I don't think that was off-topic at all.
<SickOfWindows> Now it's asking me about "confiring xserver-org". which resolutions/ video modes should i have a check besides? How can i decide? plesae help Mr. DumbDumb
<teleforce^> how do i dual boot win2000 and ubuntu?
<Zigosity> Oh boy.
<Alias|> teleforce^: You install Windows 2000 first.
<modern> hey
<MyG> anyone?
<bruenig> Alias|, "I had problems with the desktop cd, can someone help" == on topic "Informal poll, who had problems with the desktop cd (please 1163 people respond to my poll)" == offtopic
<MyG> I am using Ubuntu fiesty. My friend gave me an old computer.. I am using it as an old windows box (XP Pro). I want to share my internet with the windows box. I connect to the internet via USB adapter to Router. I have a crossover network cable connecting the two. how can i get this working?
<teleforce^> ok, installed 2000
<teleforce^> what next
<cjae> Irishman u still there
<Irishman2020_> cjae: sorry, darn work got busy
<Irishman2020_> cjae: got the addon installed
<cjae> yeap
<teleforce^> the ubuntu isos i got of their site dosn't seem to want to lead me to where they install on a partition
<Irishman2020_> cjae: I'm testing it now with foamy
<cjae> Irishman2020_, thanks
<teleforce^> it dosn't want to install ubuntu at all1
<teleforce^> i need help
<Alias|> teleforce^: Okay. How much do you already know about partitioning?
<w00taliter> hey out of nowhere my sound quit working after a system restart anyone have any ideas what might have went wrong
<Jordan_U> !sound > w00taliter
<teleforce^> i think i know enough about partitioning
<w00taliter> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<teleforce^> i got win2000 on the first partition
<teleforce^> i got another partition formatted with fat32
<Irishman2020_> cjae: open the foamy episode, click the "videodownloader" icon on the issue
<vbabiy> hey guys how can i find out the speed of my network card
<teleforce^> i got some free space for future partitions (if necessary)
<Alias|> teleforce^: have you got to the part of the installation where it shows you your partition layout and allows you to alter it?
<SickOfWindows> is it truet hat .04 versions are beta while .10 velsions of buntu are the stable ones?
<cjae> irishman
<Irishman2020_> cjae: one sec
<dawn_chorus> SickOfWindows, they're all beta.  :)
<cjae> Irishman2020_,  what do you mean drag and drop
<modern> no
<teleforce^> Alias - i never got to a screen where the install disk asked me for a partition layout!
<vbabiy> hey john_ you around
<MyG> i guess i will have to ask later ^^
<Irishman2020_> cjae: one sec
<Alias|> teleforce^: Then your problem probably lies elsewhere. :-) How far did you get with the install CD?
<penguin> does anyone have a recomendation as to what i could use to replace the tool bars in ubuntu with something a little nicer, excluding beryl as i only have a 16mb video card
<teleforce^> the ubuntu iso i got, seems to not want to get to an install screen that i am familiar with
<vbabiy> hey guys can any one tell me if this is 64bit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21093/
<teleforce^> gets to this menu
<scoobydoo28139> i like maxpc they are our friends:)
<Jordan_U> teleforce^, There is an install application on the desktop of the LiveCD
<teleforce^> and this menu dosn't want to do much of anything
<john_> vbabiy: just came back
<Alias|> teleforce^: The ubuntu installer CD is a Live CD. It boots into an Ubuntu environment and then you have to run the installer from within that environment. The icon for the installer is usually on the desktop in the top-left hand corner.
<vbabiy> john_ can you take a look at that paste bin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21093/
<teleforce^> ok
<SickOfWindows> dawn_chorus: i see
<teleforce^> any way to not boot into the ubuntu environment?
<teleforce^> (i think my crappy computer can't handle the live cd)
<Alias|> teleforce^: I haven't used the Alternate CD, but I think it boots straight to the installer rather than to a live CD.
<vbabiy> john_ is that 64bit
<dawn_chorus> SickOfWindows, only kidding, though Ubuntu is pretty bleeding edge.  If you're looking for super stable, and not so cutting edge (which can lead to instability), try another distro.  :)
<dawn_chorus> teleforce^, how much RAM?
<bruenig> teleforce^, you need to install it to boot into it if the live cd isn't working
<Jordan_U> !alternate | teleforce^
<ubotu> teleforce^: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<teleforce^> yeah, the one i got dosn't want to get into the installer
<linux__alien> my resolv.conf gets overwritten with some address during reboot of my system everytime. I want resolv.conf not to be modified how do i stop it from happening
<teleforce^> it tries to load it into memory, and it craps out :/
<linux__alien> the network-manager does the modification everytime during the startup of my system
<teleforce^> i got 196Mb of ram
<bruenig> linux__alien, do grep -l resolv.conf /etc/init.d/* and see which script is doing it
<Jordan_U> teleforce^, That should be enough but is pushing it, I would try the Alternate CD
<dawn_chorus> teleforce^, try xubuntu.
<bruenig> don't try xubuntu
<byen> hey fellas anyone know how i can enable a dropdown menu in epiphany in the address box?
<bruenig> the last release was awful
<dawn_chorus> bruenig, why?
<teleforce^> where do i get the alternate cd?
<linux__alien> bruenig, its pppd-dns
<dawn_chorus> bruenig, no it wasn't.
<Andune> anyone else using a USB headset with Ubuntu?
<bruenig> linux__alien, so open it up and be careful, but comment out the offending lines
<bruenig> dawn_chorus, twas
<Jack3> psusi, you there?
<dawn_chorus> bruenig, well, you have your opinion, i have mine.  :)
<Jack3> psusi, i rebooted, and it said that it failed to mount the swap
<bruenig> dawn_chorus, I have used it across 3 versions, it was the worse release
<natsumey> anyone here have quick how-to for newbie to setup and configure cluster + gfs
<dawn_chorus> bruenig, what led you to that conclusion?
<burnerx> there is no support for Epson AL-C1100 in 7.04 ??
<Jack3> psusi, and when i tried loggin in, it just showed the konsole window but without a gui, like kde wouldnt start
<linux__alien> bruenig, but i dont see the place where it exactly writes to resolv.conf in that file
<Jordan_U> teleforce^, http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<bruenig> dawn_chorus, http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/bruenig/artifacts.png
<vbabiy> hey john_ any luck
<bruenig> dawn_chorus, everything crashed all the time, even stuff like the xfce calender thing orage would class
<linux__alien> bruenig, i get 192.168.1.1 as the DNS address in the resolv.conf automatically during startup its because of the peer dyns i believe but i dont know how to stop it
<bruenig> linux__alien, do some ctrl + f to find where it says resolv.conf
<john_> vbabiy: looking
<dawn_chorus> bruenig, wow.  i run it on my laptop.  like a dream.  though the boot takes fo ev a.
<vbabiy> thanks john_
<bruenig> dawn_chorus, that was a good run too, seeing as I was able to screenshot it. The other times it was just go
<bruenig> down
<dawn_chorus> bruenig, too bad.  i'm really enjoying my xubunt!  :)
<ep|k> hi
<ep|k> need help
<bruenig> The new features of xfce are kind of disappointing too all the clutter in the bar at the top
<Assassin`> ok im a super noob
<john_> vbabiy: Looking at this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-find-out-if-my-server-cpu-can-run-a-64-bit-kernel-version-apps-or-not.html it looks like it is.
<ep|k> how to solve this --> [Wed May 16 10:28:23 2007]  [error]  VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
<ep|k> [Wed May 16 10:28:23 2007]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost comptech.homedns.org:0 has no VirtualHosts
<Assassin`> can someone tell me how i would uninstall something
<weston> I just installed Beryl but it is not working.. I right click the red diamond and select Beryl as Window Manager, the open windows blink a few times (fast) and I go back in to menu and it's still set to Metacity
<Assassin`> for example azureus
<bruenig> Assassin`, how did you install it
<vbabiy> yeah hey john_ do you know how i can find out if it found my gigabit nic alos
<Assassin`> in the terminal
<ep|k> how to enable virtualhost
<vbabiy> also
<teleforce^> what is a good link for the Ubuntu command line install?
<bruenig> Assassin`, with what command?
<Assassin`> sudo aptitude install azureus
<bruenig> Assassin`, sudo aptitude remove azureus
<Assassin`> sudo aptitude uninstall azureus
<Assassin`> o
<Assassin`> ok
<Assassin`> ty
<Assassin`> remove is the command :)
<chandi> im lost on how to check md5 sum :(, ive downloaded image, but what do i check
<weston> Does anyone have a simple answer to why Beryl will not activate??
<bruenig> weston, #ubuntu-effects
<weston> ok thanks
<bruenig> chandi, are you on linux?
<chandi> no windows right now
<burnerx> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bruenig> chandi, ask if people know any windows tools to check md5sum
<chandi> ok on linux, what does the tool check, the actual image or the md5file
<Assassin`> can someone tell me what would be good for mounting .iso images?
<Assassin`> :)
<chandi> because i have a tool on windows but im not sure what im suppose to check
* Pelo wonders if there is a channel for ppl with mp3 player problems with info on how to repartition the flash drive on it and stuff like that 
<bruenig> chandi, on linux you have options, you can do md5sum image.iso and it will tell you the image, or you can do md5sum -c md5file and it will check the image mentioned in the file and compare and output ok or not
<vorbote> chandi: Look here http://www.pricelesswarehome.org/ I'm sure you'll find something there.
<Pelo> Assassin`, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso?highlight=(iso)%7C(mount)
<bruenig> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Assassin`> ty
* Pelo thinks bruenig could have been a little faster and save Pelo the trouble of looking up the link 
<Transience> hey, can i use my belkin wireless pci card with ubuntu 64?
<PriceChild> Transience, have you tried?
<Transience> no
<teleforce^> ok you rougue, i will try your alternate command line install
<Transience> i'd like to know before i install
<PriceChild> Transience, that's what the live cd environment is for :)
<Transience> oh
<Transience> ok
<Transience> thanks
<cein> nice answer PriceChild
<john_> vbabiy: sudo ethtool eth0
<dostek> Hey guys ummm this might be a bit unsupported but I'm looking to import the Ubuntu sata_promise PATA support over to Debian Etch...Any Suggestions?
<john_> vbabiy: That will tell you the connection speeds and the speed in use.
<macd> !info torrentflux
<ubotu> torrentflux: web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-7 (feisty), package size 423 kB, installed size 2764 kB
<w1ls0n_> Does anyone know if the islsm module comes with ubuntu feisty?
<TakeOut{u}> !info nepenthes
<ubotu> nepenthes: versatile tool to collect malware by emulating widespread vulnerabilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7-3 (feisty), package size 5822 kB, installed size 18888 kB
<Hawker> I haven;t seen it.
<Hawker> I don't reccomend getting feisty just yet.
<Hawker> Internet is uber slow with it.
<w1ls0n_> ?
<Zigosity> My internet runs just as fast with feisty.
<Zigosity> :\
<cein> internet is slow?
<dostek> hawker my internet ran fine
<etzerd> hello all
<Hawker> Mine doesn't, some others are having the same problem as me.
<w1ls0n_> howdy
<etzerd> ?
<Hawker> Although it's going pretty fast today.
<PriceChild> Hawker, that's not ubuntu ;)
<w1ls0n_> maybe it's your dialup :P
<Pelo> Hawker, are you sure it isn't just your tubes that need unclogging ?
<dostek> Does anyone know if the sata_promise module can be exported from ubunt into debian?
<Hawker> My internet is running fine now too.
<Pelo> dostek, you might have better luck in the forum
<Hawker> I have wireless so it's a bit wierd.
<etzerd> can anyone tell me between Gnome and KDE which one is best?
<john_> etzerd: That is a matter of openion try them both.
<w1ls0n_> etzerd, Gnome.  However, this is a matter of opinion.
<dostek> Pelo I've been foruming for 5 hours lol
<Dracula}X{> I like gnome myself
<Pelo> etzerd,  it's a question of personnal pref,   generaly new users tend to prefer gnome while advance users like the versatility of kde
<Hawker> msg nickserv register Hawker nick15
<Hawker> Oy
<jyrk> i want to be able to exit X by pressing ctrl-alt-backspace, without it restarting. how do I accomplish this?
<pot> I set my panel size to 120 pixels - but the icons are still 48px, even though the png's are 128px
<john_> etzerd: I'm an advanced user and I really don't like KDE, it's just each to his / (unlikely) own.
<pot> how do i make the gnome panel icons bigger to fit the size of the panel ?
<Pelo> jyrk, you might want to try another key combination
<etzerd> WilsOn: I like Gnome don't take me wrong. But for someone like me from Microsoft Windows I see KDE is more likely. But the issue with KDE is when you use the add new program when you click on a program it take too long to be selected.
<vorbote> dostek: You can't use binaries from Debian and Ubuntu interchangeably, but you can recompile the sources. You could port the Ubuntu kernel to Debian.
<jyrk> Pelo, like what?
<Pelo> pot, I donT' think you can
<etzerd> John: I agree with you.
<dostek> vorbote> its not a binary
<Pelo> alt F2
<Pelo> jyrk,  sorry alt F1
<vorbote> dostek: all kernel drivers are binary
<Zigosity> I'm trying to share folders on my ubuntu box with a windows PC, but I keep getting a "\\family\temp is not accessible. The share name was not found. Be sure you typed it correctly." error when I try and open a folder over the network. (Temp is a shared folder).
<grayscale> question: I'm trying to run Kivio in Feisty and it shows the process running in the system monitor, but no program appears in X.
<dostek> vorbote> The Ubuntu team has obviously patched the sata_promise module as PATA support for my PDC20378 is not in the vanilla kernel
<grayscale> Anyone run into a similar problem?
<jyrk> ok, but i need it to actually stop the x server, not just jump into the console. does that mean i have to manually run the stop script?
<w1ls0n_> Zigosity, try smb://family/temp
<w1ls0n_> Zigosity, or smb:// with the IP
<vorbote> dostek: that's exactly what I wrote: port the kernel from ubuntu to debian -> recompile under debian.
<Pelo> jyrk,  this is a little over my head sorry
<troxor> jyrk: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dostek> vorbote> Sorry I misunderstood. No way to just export the sata_promise driver ;-)
<vorbote> dostek: Yes there is, if you know what the files are and can whip up a makefile for them against the Debian kernel source
<jyrk> troxor: you wouldnt happen to know how to make a keyboard shortcut that will do that sequence for me, like ctrl-alt-backspace used to, would you?
<ubuntubeginz> hi guys wat is a gud mp3 player for ubuntu.. (def not rhythm box).. anything else
<Catoptromancy_> yay xubuntu back online
<w1ls0n_> what's wrong with rhythmbox?
<enigma_> exaile
<vitalstatistix> anyone here using latest gnome-power-manager with use_time_for_policy in gconf set?
<dostek> vorbote> hrmmmmm....lol ok I think i may port the ubunt kernel over to debian but that kind of defeats the prupose of running debian lol
<Catoptromancy_> Kaffeine with a bunch of codecs
<w1ls0n_> ubuntubeginz, look in the package manager.  there're a lot to choose from
<vorbote> Else, just grab the ubbuntu source package, and run a debuild on it in Debian (pbuilder works nicer).
<ubuntubeginz> w1lson: just a suggestion from anyone of U guys...
<Pelo> w1ls0n_,  nothing is wrong with rhythmbox but there are some hardcore music listener out there
<troxor> jyrk: if all else fails, you can use xbindkeys.. I don't recall any util in gnome offhand, but there might be one
<cjae> Irishman2020_, sorry lost connection
<travlerman> how do i program ubuntu to access my windows computer  cause im on dialup and the computer with ubuntu has no modem in it
<jyrk> k. thanks, troxor
<cjae> had you asked me
<ubuntubeginz> looking for somthing close to winamp..
<Assassin`> nothing will open an .exe? n00by question
<w1ls0n_> ubuntubeginz, If you like winamp then try XMMS
<w1ls0n_> ubuntubeginz, it's basically the same thing
<vorbote> dostek: not necessarily. Have you tried with a Sid kernel? (Debian's kernels are nowhere close to vainilla either).
<Pelo> ubuntubeginz,  amorak , listen , songbird , beep music plaer,  xmms
<vitalstatistix> anyone here having issues with gnome-power-manager and use_time_for_policy=false in gconf?
<troxor> jyrk: you can also alias it to something in .bashrc (say, `etgr`), then alt+f2, type etgr, and there you go
<ubuntubeginz> thanks guys... will try em
<Catoptromancy> Assassin`, wine can open .exe
<dostek> vorbote> Nah not tried the Sid kernel but i did compile a Vanilla with the same config hoping the driver had been updated
<Catoptromancy> .exe is for windows only
<cjae> Irishman2020_, had u answered me
<vitalstatistix> this gconf setting never gets picked up by gnome-power-manager on my machine so I wrote my own patch
<w1ls0n_> When using wine, does one need to be root?
<troxor> ubuntubeginz: xmms is kinda old... try audacious and/or bmp/ or bmpx
<pot> Anyone know how to use large icons on the gnome panel ?
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<vitalstatistix> also, some may realize the hal updates farked up the whole thing
<ablyss> w1ls0n_ no
<ubuntubeginz> troxor: okie ..will try em also
<i_is_cat> why didnt ubuntu ask me for a root pass?
<i_is_cat> :/
<w1ls0n_> great.
<penguin> grrr... i have a huge problem, I cant get anarok to play mp3s... it said it could but nothing loads into the collection D:
<pot> i_is_cat root account is disabled by default - your sudo password is the password of your first account
<penguin> *amarok
<pot> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dostek> vorbote> Another Q in Ubuntu i use 1280x1024 resolution but in Wine it uses the same and the font is not readable any easy way to change the resolution for wine apps
<vorbote> dostek: in fact, debian and ubuntu share many patches to the kernel. Ubuntu goest two steps further and includes things that debian supplies as extra (for the sake of simplicity) and add further things.
<Assassin`> i c
<Assassin`> <Catoptromancy> Assassin`, wine can open .exe
<vitalstatistix> i_is_cat: ubuntu doesn't use a root password
<Assassin`> i c now
<YA_newbie> How do I modify fstab(?) to keep it from mounting a FAT32 partition I don't want mounted at startup?
<i_is_cat> how do i login as root if i want to?
<penguin> can someone toss me some advice please?
<troxor> pot: you mean the shortcut icons (eg, by default web browser, et al next to System menu) ?
<mcrandello> Hi I'm tryingto set up an irda device and having problems can someone help?
<ablyss> YA_newbie vi /etc/fstab
<Pelo> !mp3 > penguin  check for a pm from ubotu
<christopherwilso> Has anyone else experienced the live CD hanging up before the first install?
<i_is_cat> because i set the box up for someone else and they dont remember the pass
<DGMurdockIII> i have a qustion
<dostek> vorbote> I would love to one day sit down and compile a customer kernel for my PC ;-)
<mcrandello> christopherwilso: I had that problem, it had to do with a radeon 200m on a cheap laptop
<pot> troxor : yes - launcher icons on the panel - i made the panel size to 128px but the icons still cap at 48px =\
<Pelo> christopherwilso, use the cd integrity check in the boot menu
<mcrandello> there were 7 devices sharing an irq
<vorbote> dostek: That has more to do with the quality of your video drivers (and wine's fonts). You can edit wine's registry (but I've never tried).
<DGMurdockIII> Is there a driver for the Century CD storage device for ubuntu
<christopherwilso> Thanks, but the CD check passed.
<penguin> curses.. a bot -_-
<troxor> pot: which icon theme? have you tried "crystal svg" (a vector image theme) for fun? vector images scale essentially infinitely, losslessly
<dostek> vorbote> yeh i tired wit hno luck on the editing of wine reg for reoslution
<Pelo> christopherwilso, when does it hang ?
<i_is_cat> do i have to boot from the live disc and change it?
<christopherwilso> Would setting a different display help? Like the safe graphics mode or is there something else?
<pot> troxor - not on the panel - check for yourself - make the panel size over 100 pixels
<vorbote> dostek: compiling a custom kernel is very easy with the help of kernel-package.
<SickOfWindows> my text install has been stuck at 18% for 15-20 minutes now
<SickOfWindows> what must i do+
<SickOfWindows> ?
<vorbote> dostek: and yes, that wine's registry can be as devilish as the original...
<macd> SickOfWindows, wait, or restart
<pot> troxor i'm using 256x256 PNG's
<DGMurdockIII> Is there a driver for the Century CD storage device for ubuntu?
<dostek> vorbote> yeh i ment to fit my specific PC but ill never get the PATA sata_promise thing working
<i_is_cat> :/
<penguin> pelo... some of those links are not working for me :S
<penguin> namely http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<macd> !patience | DGMurdockIII
<ubotu> DGMurdockIII: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
* teleforce^ wants his Ubuntu downloaded FASTER!
<w1ls0n_> SickOfWindows, If you get impatient try doing the CD integrity test
<vorbote> dostek: I thinke that one got fixed in 2.6.22-rc1
<Pelo> DGMurdockIII,  ubuntu supports most hardware ,  you can try checking the hardware make and model in the forum for mor info if you think you need
<teleforce^> hey, why should I use Ubuntu again?
<penguin> is it just me or is the site down?
<YA_newbie> ablyss - OK, vi'ing /etc/fstab.  Do I just # out the lines below the matching #/dev/sdbx line?
<mcrandello> is there a more appropriate freenode chanell for irda Q's?
<grayscale> question: I'm trying to run Kivio in Feisty and it shows the process running in the system monitor, but no program window or any errors appear, can someone help me out?  I tried reinstalling via Synaptic but nothing happened
<eye_> Can someone helpme with gtkmm?
<mcrandello> channel even
<Pelo> penguin,   open up synaptic or adept and install all 3 gstreamer   ( good, bad, ugly)
<DGMurdockIII> the forum on ubuntu
<SickOfWindows> w1ls0n_: cd integrity test is perfect
<w1ls0n_> Does anyone know anything about prism wireless cards & ubuntu 7.04?
<troxor> pot: ah, you speak the truth.. deskbar applet and volume control scale, but you're right.. I'm not sure how to make those bigger, sorry :\
<groogs[h] > I have CUPS setup to print to a local print (parallel port), and I have it working in samba as well.. however, samba clients can only print to it when the lp group has write access to /var/spool/cups.. but something (not sure what, yet) keeps resetting it:  "drwx--x---  3 cupsys lp     4096 2007-05-02 08:03 cups/".  am i doing something totally wrong?
<macd> DGMurdockIII, preliminary searches reveal most people using it within a VM.
<Pelo> mcrandello,   /list
<SickOfWindows> macd: i worry that it will stop at 18percent in future attempts
<mcrandello> Pelo: have a channel list downloaded from a while ago, didn't see anything that jumped right out at me
<DGMurdockIII> any other way
<penguin> thank you pelo
<w1ls0n_> SickOfWindows, I once had a similar problem and got through it by taking the cd out, putting it back in and then resuming.
<Pelo> mcrandello, check the site of that prog,  there maybe one listed on there, might not be freenode
<SickOfWindows> w1ls0n_: too late. I've just restarted
<macd> SickOfWindows, if the CD passes the verification, then you may want to try again, elsewise post a bug with output from lspci (so we know your hardware)
<scoobydoo28139> there isn't much hope for my tv card is there?
<SickOfWindows> won't taking the cd out make bad things happen
<macd> SickOfWindows, not likely
<mcrandello> Pelo: thx I'll try that. A lot of documentation that seems to start at the genius level then gets harder.
<SickOfWindows> macd: can i get output from lspci if i can't get ubuntu installed in the first place?
<Catoptromancy_> Assassin`, sudo wine program.exe ?
<groogs[h] > scoobydoo28139: lots of cards are supported by video4linux
<Pelo> mcrandello, well we all have to start somewhere
<macd> SickOfWindows, can you boot the livecd?
<SickOfWindows> macd i'm using altenarte install
<Punkunity> whats video4linux groogs[h]  ?
<SickOfWindows> i've had problems with desktop cd
<troxor> w1ls0n_: at least one prism card works in feisty ;)
<w1ls0n_> troxor, have you any idea what "(prism54pci): Cannot read eeprom!" means?
<macd> SickOfWindows, not likely then, you should search for install bugs with your hardware.
<scoobydoo28139> groogs, can i get that veia synaptic downloader?
<w1ls0n_> in dmesg.
<SickOfWindows> macd:  what are you referring to in"not likely then"?
<troxor> w1ls0n_: certainly nothing good, where is that being displayed?
<troxor> w1ls0n_: oops, sorry.. dmesg.. hmm
<w1ls0n_> troxor, dmesg after I load the modules.
<macd> SickOfWindows, not likely to get the livecd booted and get lspci.
<jyrk> i can view files on windows machines over my samba shares, but when I try to copy them, i get a message saying I have insufficient permissions. anyone know how to fix this?
<w1ls0n_> troxor, I've tried everything that's in english on launchpad and the ubuntu forums.  None of the solutions have worked so far.
<macd> w1ls0n_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106987
<troxor> w1ls0n_: eeprom is the ROM chip on the card.. probably referring to the card's firmware, what card is it?
<SickOfWindows> maybe i accidentally hit pause on my keyboard. is there a pause function when instalaiton is happening?
<macd> w1ls0n_, its a known issue, with a known fix ;)
<Irishman2020_> SickOfWindows: I dont think so
<Pelo> jyrk,  you may get better help on this in #samba
<womble> Are there instructions anywhere for updating the install CD to support new hardware, either to add new driver modules to the initrd or to build a whole new kernel/initrd for replacement on the CD?  Running Dapper, in particular.  An hour or so with Google and the wiki hasn't provided me with anything useful.  The "KernelCustomBuild" page has an unanswered question on that subject, which doesn't fill me with optimism...
<w1ls0n_> troxor, Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] /ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow]  (rev 01)
<SickOfWindows> i've tried installing for the 2nd time now, and the installation halted a lot sooner than the 1st time
<macd> w1ls0n_, actually its in progress, the fix hasnt been committed yet
<i_is_cat> so i should use the livecd then? :/
<necrodrako> how do i know which device is my cd drive in ubuntu 7.04, so i may mount it
<DGMurdockIII> anyone now how to get Century CD work?
<macd> SickOfWindows, If I were you, Id check the cd integrity first, then concern yourself with the problem if it doesnt fail.
<w1ls0n_> macd, I've read that.  I don't see a solution
<SickOfWindows> macd: i have. CD integrity shows prefect.\
<macd> w1ls0n_, refer to bug 90902
<Pelo> i_is_cat,  check in the forum for recover password
<macd> w1ls0n_, the fix appears to be in progress.
<vorbote> womble: You may want to look for the Debian Installer manual (it is somewhere in debian.org or the debian wiki site).
<Pelo> DGMurdockIII, check the forum
<macd> w1ls0n_, they also talk about using a newer version of firmware, have you tried that?
<joemauch> hi, i can't get Ubuntu Feisty to see my raid 1+0 on my ICH7R, it just sees seperate drives, not the single NTFS volume on the drives
<w1ls0n_> macd, I tried updating and found that it was updated already.  Do you know how to get the version?
<dabaR> Do any of you guys multi-boot with openbsd?
<macd> w1ls0n_, " for i in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/isl*; do echo "$i:"; strings $i | grep Vers ; echo -ne "\n\n"; done " should work
<vorbote> joemauch: try with dmraid
<coz_> anyone know the name of the app that converts animage  into 8.5x11 segments to printed out to make a poster?
<Punkunity> anyone know what I should do if I cannot talk in the #ubuntu-offtopic room??? I think someoone booted me out, or silenced me somehow, i keep getting the message ....<Punkunity> hello room
<Punkunity> * #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot send to channel
<vorbote> Punkunity: you need to be registered with freenode.
<Punkunity> i didnt even do anything wrong...
<macd> SickOfWindows, I suggest you make a list of all your hardware, and verify it has out of the box support in ubuntu
<Irishman2020_> register! :)
<digital_funeral> how do i get gcc onto ubuntu?
<Punkunity> !register
<vorbote> Punkunity: and login in with NickServ
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<macd> digilink, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<digital_funeral> correction: how do i get gcc onto a ubuntu comp that isn't connected to the internet?
<Punkunity> login with nickserv??? vorbote ???
<Catoptromancy> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 16 08:16:48 2007
<DGMurdockIII> i did cheack the foirm nothing i cold find
<womble> vorbote: Hmm, hadn't thought of that.  The d-i manual isn't exactly lightweight, but it'll probably have what I need.  Thanks.
<vorbote> Punkunity: read the link.
<Catoptromancy> something must be wrong here
<dr_willis> digital_funeral,  you got another ubuntu pc with access to the net?
<digital_funeral> dr_willis: nope
<Pelo> digital_funeral,   put the live cd in ,  sudo apt-get update,   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<macd> digital_funeral, download all the packages onto a usb stick or cdrom then use dpkg to install them
<digital_funeral> pelo:ty
<joemauch> vorbote: i installed it via synaptic, but i'm not sure where to go from there, fdisk -l still lists seperate discs instead of the single volume.
<macd> Pelo, does the livecd have build-essential ?
<womble> Catoptromancy: sudo -K
<setuid> Can someone tell me if Feisty includes full-disk encryption at install time?
<Pelo> macd, I'm pretty sure it does
<dr_willis> setuid,  not at install time - that i saw.,
<macd> Pelo, digital_funeral that method also assumes one has cdrom sources in apt/sources.list
<Pelo> macd, but I have been known to be wrong os several occasion
<budluva> if im going to setup a dual-boot pc, should i install vista or ubuntu first?
<harry> Can I tell my computer to act as an alarm clock?
<dr_willis> setuid,  at least not on the livecd. alt install may.. But ive not heard it mentioned.
<vorbote> joemauch: You need to set up a dmraid device with dmsetup.
<Catoptromancy> $ sudo -K
<Catoptromancy> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 16 08:16:48 2007
<dr_willis> harry,  you can set the pc to do things at a specific time.. yes.
<macd> budluva, windows first.
<EADG> budluva: vista then ubuntu
<vorbote> joemauch: (I don't have much experience with such set ups but it isn't difficult).
<Pelo> harry,  there is probably a package to do that,  check in  add/remove and in synaptic
<Punkunity> its registered now
<Irishman2020_> harry: theres a package
<mboman> budluva: always MS first. Linux knows how to co-operate, Microsoft doesn't
<dr_willis> !find alarmclock
<Irishman2020_> harry: check synaptic package manager... theres an alarm clock there
<ubotu> Package/file alarmclock does not exist in feisty
<Punkunity> vorbote, I registered but still cannot talk in channel
<Irishman2020_> !find alarm
<ubotu> Found: kalarm, bmp-alarm, xmms-alarm
<SickOfWindows> guys, in my text install, it's on the "Configuring xserver-xorg" screen. There are a lot of choisec for video modes/resolutions, but only the bottom 3 resolutions are chosen. Does this mean that if i put a check mark on the higher resolutions, i may have problems? If not, why then did the text install only choose the lowest 3 resolutions?
<dr_willis> Punkunity,  you also need to be indentified to nickserve
<budluva> this is stupid having to dual boot just to play a friggin game
<setuid> budluva, Then stop dual-booting
<womble> Catoptromancy: Well that's... odd.  Do you have any other way to get root on the box?  If so, you could delete the timestamp by hand.
<dr_willis> budluva,  now ya know why i ditched the games..
* budluva prays for the day when wine works with ALL games
<Irishman2020_> harry: there are 3 above, xmms-alarm and bmp-alarm play music for your alarm using xmms or bmp
<macd> SickOfWindows, choose the ones your screen and video card support
<setuid> budluva, How much have you donated to the Wine project?
<Pelo> SickOfWindows,  it just means, you'll hav eto add them manualy after , not biggy
<SickOfWindows>  budluva, or setuid or stop playing that game 8-)
<Catoptromancy> womble, how do I delete timestamp?
<budluva> dr_willis, i used to be a game freak, then bought a console for it, now im getting back into pc games
<craigbass1976> Anyone familiar with bind setup on dapper?  I'm having trouble with te named.conf.local file.
<Catoptromancy> I cant do anythin with terminal
<setuid> SickOfWindows, I don't do games, or Windows
<Irishman2020_> harry: got that?
<macd> craigbass1976, thats more of a bind issue than ubuntu
<Punkunity> >nickserv< set hide biodeath666@gmail.com on
<Punkunity> -NickServ- Unknown switch [biodeath666@gmail.com] 
<macd> dare I say, a man bind issue.
<Punkunity>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<dr_willis> budluva,  IRC is the ultimate MMORPG :)
<SickOfWindows> macd i don't know what my screen and video card supports. i assumed that whatever the text install screen shows is supported. or am i assuming wrongly?
<w1ls0n_> macd, nautilus (root) says I don't have permission to move or delete the old firmware files.
<budluva> dr_willis, lol
<harry> Yep, i'll try bmpalarm first
<Pelo> !offtopic | Punkunity
<ubotu> Punkunity: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<livingtm> anyone having luck with vmware on Feisty using bridged networking?
<macd> SickOfWindows, your assuming pretty correctly, just leave those, it can be changed later without issue
<ori> what's an easy way to convert mp3 to ogg on ubuntu (sorry if this is off topic)
<setuid> ori, mencoder
<macd> w1ls0n_, I assume that means they are read only.
<Irishman2020_> harry: good luck.  i prefer xmms for my audio, but try em, see which one you like!
<dr_willis> livingtm,  i have vmware server working.. but not sure what part of bridged networking you are having an issue with. Cant say that i tweaked withthe networking part much
<Punkunity> pelo what the hell do you think i am doing??? iam trying to be able to talk in that room!!!
<cables> ori, you'll lose quality if you do that, but I can tell you how.
<Pelo> ori,  soundconverter  +  gstreamer ugly
<macd> w1ls0n_, right click on them, permissions tab, fix.
<Punkunity> idiot
<craigbass1976> ori, I can't remember, but I just ran across something a couple days ago that did that b googling
<w1ls0n_> macd, oops :)
<ori> cables: how?
<Khrajin> Greetings.
<setuid> 3gp converter?
<Pelo> Punkunity,  it might be moderated , so you wouldn'T be able unless an op autorise you
<ultimateq> Hello
<livingtm> dr_willis, my windows guest does not work at all..
<dr_willis> Punkunity,  which room?
<SickOfWindows> macd ok. i sure hope i can use better resolutions later on. I'll do as you say and leave the boxes untouched
<Punkunity> pelo whatever man
<cables> ori, damn, I was thinking of converting to AAC, which I know the command for.
<livingtm> dr_willis, my bridged network on my windows host does not work at all
<ori> cables: I just wanna be able to listen to mp3s on amarok, any ideas?
<Irishman2020_> brb
<dr_willis> livingtm,  Hmm.. what version of windows?
<Punkunity> dr_willis, ty for your help , im trying to get into #ubuntu-offtopic
<macd> SickOfWindows, chances are, to use the higher ones, you'll need to install the closed source drivers, if its an ATI/Nvidia based card.
<Althus> Hello
<livingtm> dr_willis, XP pro
<Pelo> ori,  install  all the gstreamer modules  good , bad and ugly
<macd> !mp3 | ori
<ubotu> ori: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Khrajin> I am attempting to install Kubuntu on a Dual-core P3 2gb RAM 2u server and I get a ash shell with the error '/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)' Is this common?
<dr_willis> Punkunity,  you normally make an account with nickserv, identify, then join. you may need to exit. check the server messages
<Irishman2020_> Pelo: the #ubuntu-offtopic is NOT moderated...
<Irishman2020_> brb
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Punkunity> ty dr_willis
<macd> Khrajin, are you doing an install on a headless machine?
<cables> Punkunity is already registered, and is just trolling.
<ori> ok thanks for the help guys
<darklard> Well... if anyone has any suggestions for the sound problems I'm having i'd appreciate it
<ori> bye
<Khrajin> macd: What dose 'headless' mean?
<Khrajin> does*
<macd> Khrajin, no monitor/keyboard/mouse
<Khrajin> macd: No. It has K/v/m
<Jack3_> can someone help me, my swap isnt mounting
<Jack3_> i tried mkswap /dev/sda6
<Jack3_> but it just doesnt mount
<Jack3_> and i think its causing kde not to load on startup
<Jack3_> any ideas?
<womble> Catoptromancy: Probably best to read these bug reports: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/43233 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/76639
<macd> Khrajin, press crtl + alt +f1 tell me what you see
<hitmanWilly> Jack3_: try swapon
<Khrajin> macd: Loading. please wait... [blinking cursor under] 
<zabin> Hey i am having some problems getting my nvidia drivers working
<macd> Khrajin, give that a few secs, you can also try crtl + alt + f8
<Jack3_> swapon what?
<Punkunity> dr_willis, i still cannot talk into the room, i registered my nick with a password and i setup an email attached to that nick(this nick)
<cables> Punkunity, maybe you are muted there.
<Khrajin> macd: Ctrl+alt+f8 returned me to the error screen.
<w1ls0n_> macd, wish me luck
<Irishman2020_> back
<zabin> Does anyone here have an Nvidia card?
<cables> !ask | zabin
<ubotu> zabin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dr_willis> Punkunity,  after setting up a password - you then normally /msg nickserv identify Password  - did you do that>?
<macd> Khrajin, I'm 99% sure your problem is an older issue, are you installing from the livecd? and this is after install? or is this on the livecd start?
<hitmanWilly> Jack3_: swapon <device of swap partition>
<Punkunity> cables asomeone else said that I was muted, and that WAS my original question about this whole problem
<cables> Punkunity, ask for help in #ubuntu-ops
<zabin> i am having trouble setting up my nvidia card
<darklard> I'm running 7.04 and I get no sound, I have done all that has been listed in help.ubuntu.com
<cables> zabin, be more specific
<macd> Punkunity, that or try someone listed in /stats p
<Irishman2020_> zabin: what problems?
<Khrajin> macd: The CD (iso burned to cd) was downloaded about 3-4 days after Fiesty was released.
<Punkunity> dr_willis, ty brb to see if that worked
<steel_lady> catoptrpn
<gil> i am having some issues installing aMSN
<macd> Khrajin, yeah, trash that for a new one, that was a well known bug.
<Punkunity> ty cables
<Punkunity> again
<budluva> darklard, did you try to enable the external amplifier in your switches?
<nalioth> Pinnen: this is an ubuntu support channel
<Khrajin> macd: =( slow connection.. Lots of DLing ahead.. <tear>
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, estas?
<zabin> well when i follow the install instructions my card works. but when i restart my computer it tells me that x11 doesnt start
<macd> Khrajin, I hear you there :(
<dr_willis> Punkunity,  the 'server' tab/window may be giving you some info on whats going on.
<Talaman72> anyone know how to change the identd response to something cool?
<Irishman2020_> zabin: did you install nvidia-settings?
<freeza> hey whats the rc file that loads before rc.local?
<Khrajin> macd: Would Kbuntu be as updated as the regular ubuntu?
<livingtm> dr_willis, I applied the patch to vmware-server. everything seems to work great accept the bridged networking
<gil> aMSN is giving me this TSL errror even thought TSL is installed. any help?
<ultimateq> I am getting the "error loading operating system" on a fresh install of ubuntustudio 7.0.4, even after setting my hard drive access mode to large in my bios... Any ideas? =\
<Irishman2020_> zabin: or is this just installing ubuntu for the first time?
<macd> Khrajin, they follow relatively the same core updates path.
<freeza> kubuntu, ubuntu and xubuntu have the same exact base system which is feisty
<hitmanWilly> Khrajin: they use the same repos, so yes
<cjae> Irishman2020_, u around
<Irishman2020_> cjae: finally back
<Irishman2020_> darn work
<freeza> where they differ is the window manager
<adrenaline_> Ok if I play a song over my network it errors and tells me that no plugin is available, but if I do it as root it works any ideas?
<Khrajin> freeza: Ty :D
<zabin> i have installed ubuntu fresh on a 6 gig hard drive to see if i can get this to work
<dr_willis> livingtm,  im not even sure how bridged networking is different from what i use. I just use the defaults.
<zabin> it worked fine with 6.10
<peepsalot> is opera available through the repositories>?
<zabin> I tried using envy but that didnt work
<macd> !opera
<cjae> Irishman2020_, did it work for u
<freeza> peepsalot, yes
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<darklard> budluva: I think so but maybe i'm not doing it totally right because under system>pref> i get no multimedia that the docs talk about to modify so I just used sound
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy
<gil> aMSN is giving me this TSL errror even thought TSL is installed. any help?
<livingtm> dr_willis, bridged basically connects your Vm's virtual network adapter directly to the hosts network adapter
<Irishman2020_> cjae: if you got videodownloader, theres an icon in the bottom right, load the foamy ep and then click the videodownload button in the bottom right
<budluva> darklard, do you get a speaker beside your time/date?
<cjae> Irishman2020_, didn't work
<Irishman2020_> zabin: not sure on that, I know how to help it once its installed...
<freeza> although you can just goto opera.com and download the deb package for feisty and double click it to install, same thing
<darklard> budlova: yes
<dr_willis> livingtm,  i dont think im using that method.
<Irishman2020_> cjae: did you get the popup?
<budluva> darklard, ok right click, then goto open volume control
<cjae> irshman what popup
<zabin> Irishman2020: it is installed but when i restart i have to reinstall it each time
<darklard> budlova: yup there
<budluva> darklard, Edit/Preferences
<freeza> does anyone know which is the rc file that runs before rc.local?
<Khrajin> Anyone ever brick a WRT54g?
<budluva> darklard, goto the bottom and make sure external amp is clicked
<craigbass1976> macd, can you look through http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/DNSServerBind and see if you see anything screwy with the /etc/bind/named.conf.local setup?
<freeza> Khrajin, i have
<Irishman2020_> cjae: click the button on the bottom right that says videodownload
<darklard> budlova: no such switch
<macd> craigbass1976, huh?
<Khrajin> freeza: Ver 6
<Khrajin> ?
<freeza> yeah
<budluva> darklard, is external amp clicked in preferences?
<macd> craigbass1976, you'll have to paste your named.conf.local file
<cjae> irishman they have to be maximum windows size
<Khrajin> freeza: How did you unbrick? I tried shorting pin 16... But I have a feeling it isn't doing what it should be. Would you mind helpin?
<bootbat> Hi all...
<rAstari> yhi
<ultimateq> anyone in here an expert on the "error loading operating system" problem? I've done the suggested fixes ala google
<bootbat> Is the linux counter not working?
<tjl30> why do I type in terminal to run a .py file?
<macd> craigbass1976, unless of course your copy/pasting form the howto?
<Irishman2020_> cjae: one sec
<Irishman2020_> brb
<Irishman2020_> cjae: get the swf file, then you can go from there
<darklard> budlova: i havn't yet seen anything say Ext Amp
<rAstari> ultimateq:what brought it about?
<freeza> Khrajin, never tried to unbrick sorry, just threw it away lol
<troxor> ultimateq: isn't that message displayed by the bios when none of the drives are bootable?
<Irishman2020_> cjae: you may just want to buy the DVD
<Irishman2020_> :-D
<Irishman2020_> brb
<Khrajin> freeza: Quitter, jk ;)
<budluva> darklard, must be something with my soundcard then
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, I fell asleep
<bootbat> Linux counter not working
<budluva> darklard, sorry
<troxor> tjl30: python <file.py>
<bootbat> does anyone know?
<craigbass1976> macd, http://rafb.net/p/XOaNG543.html   Line 3 is the problem
<dr_willis> bootbat,   caare to be a little more vague?
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know what langauge Nautilus is written in? C?
<ultimateq> rastari: I installed ubuntustudio fresh then I got the error. found some suggestions that i should set my hd access mode to large in the bios, but that did not fix it, even with a fresh install
<Khrajin> macd: Mmm dling @ 463KB/sec <knocks on wood> 22 mins remaining.
<darklard> budlova: is okay I have Master : PCM : LineIn : Ext Mic : Int Mic : IntMic  for options
<freeza> what you downloading?
<Khrajin> Kubuntu Fiesty
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy_ do you read?
<Khrajin> Iso.
<macd> craigbass1976, do you have a file named domainname.come.db ?
<Punkunity>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<budluva> darklard, i dunno make sure they're all turned up
<zabin> does anyone know how to get an nvidia card working
<Catoptromancy_> ya
<budluva> darklard, start looking in the wiki for your sound card
<freeza> ahh
<budluva> darklard, wiki.ubuntu.com
<macd> !nvidia | zabin
<ubotu> zabin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fsckr> i know this isn't the channel to ask this but does anyone have any recommendations on where to "rent" servers
<rAstari> ultimateq:u got a dual boot? or no?
<Catoptromancy_> I had to fix a few things
<cjae> Irishman2020_, I finally got a pop that says right click save target as or copy link into dl manager
<craigbass1976> macd, yes, and also the arpa one
<Punkunity> hello
<darklard> budlova ah thnx i'll check into there
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy_where are we now?
<Khrajin> Per Macd's suggestion of my error being something that was happening on the earlier 7.04 release
<Irishman2020_> there yea go
<freeza> never been a fan of kde, too windows-y
<Catoptromancy_> im downloading it
<Catoptromancy_> it seems there are binaries also
<dr_willis> freeza,  gotta love sterotyping. :)
<Khrajin> freeza, I like good looking gui's
<Catoptromancy_> have you tried those?
<ultimateq> rAstari: I installed it with windows to try a dual boot, but when that failed. I tried it by itself, with nothing else. I still get the error
<budluva> darklard, what kind of sound card do you have?
<ultimateq> I'm baffled
<freeza> lol i mean its true isnt it
<macd> craigbass1976, and they have the proper permissions? (I just dont know the parse order for bind so elimintaing everything)
<Khrajin> freeza: Stereotypin?
<darklard> not entirely sure i can get exact name but it's intel brand in a toshiba laptop
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, I am blonde and I don't want those but I want last stable inbstallation to use one particular prog. bins are in dev elopment
<darklard> budlova
<lontra> what is the package that provides the metacity window borders for the human theme?
<freeza> Khrajin, nah the fact that kde is too windows-y
<moose_> hi folks, quick question: will ubuntu automatically detect and adjust if I swap out my AMD athlon 64 3000+ with an X2 3800+?
<Khrajin> freeza: lol :P true, but i think it looks better than windows.
<craigbass1976> macd, Well I just chowned them both so bind owned them, and still same error.
<Catoptromancy_> steel_lady, which exact package you install? direct link
<danny3793> moose_: it should yes
<macd> moose_, what release of ubuntu?
<moose_> 7.04
<Khrajin> moose_: yes, it's just a upgrade like RAM.
<moose_> ok cool, thanks!
<freeza> if you dont have a custom kernel installed you will be fine
<Khrajin> moose_: Careful with swapping CPU's. take your time
<macd> moose_, as long as your running the amd64 kernel, no problemo.
<peepsalot> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/peeps/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<adrenaline_> I need a ubuntu & samba pro
<steel_lady> Catopt ftp://ftp.astro.umd.edu/progs/bima/miriad_ia32.tar.gz
<cables> macd, no need for that, the -generic kernel will run fine on 64bit processors.
<peepsalot> anyone know what that error message means
<scarter> network issues after hibernation startup. stop/start of bcm43xx and stop/start of networking have no effect. could this be a gnome-network-manager issue?
<Khrajin> freeza: Custom Kernel + KDe = :( ?
<weird_> j #brasil
<macd> cabldevil, yeah Im stuck in the past before generic.
<moose_> im running the generic kernel: 2.6.20-15-generic
<freeza> no
<macd> cables*
<danny3793> scarter: i have a similar issue, except mine crashes the entire computer when it goes to sleep, lol
<macd> craigbass1976, what exact error is bind spitting at you?
<freeza> but if he has custom kernel he might have disabled the extensions for other cpus
<Catoptromancy_> steel_lady, run "arch"
<Irishman2020_> cjae: just right click the icon and download it
<Khrajin> Are there really 1174 users in this channel?
<Irishman2020_> cjae: did that work?
<danny3793> freeza: thats if he even has dual core to start with, if hes updating from dc to dc, he should have no problems there
<macd> Khrajin, yes
<Irishman2020_> Khrajin: probably alot of idle people though
<peepsalot> should i chown my ~ggnupg/gpg.conf to root?
<freeza> yeah
<Khrajin> macd: =O
<craigbass1976> macd, expected quoted string.  Forget it, I'm starting over.
<Toma-> Khrajin: yep. alot of people idle tho
<macd> craigbass1976, ohh, you got whitespace!
<freeza> im talking if he was going from like single to dual
<Khrajin> Lurkers... :) I'm one of them until I pipe up with a question.
<vorbote> peepsalot: no, do make sure it is mode 600
<rAstari> ultimateq: boot with a recovery cd or something like hiren's boot cd - then get a prompt, type fdisk /mbr
<freeza> bbl
<macd> craigbass1976, or if you want something more robust than bind, look@ pdns.
<danny3793> freeza: yeah, im on an AMD Athlon 64 x2 4000+, and im using a 32bit standard 7.04 kernel, instead of the 64bit AMD specific kernel
<Khrajin> freeza: l8
<craigbass1976> macd, is that apt-able?
<lontra> what is the package that provides the metacity window borders for the human theme in dapper?
<macd> !pdns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<craigbass1976> macd, bind is the biggest wench
<macd> !powerdns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powerdns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<steel_lady> catoptromancy i696
<macd> craigbass1976, yeah it is, I dont know why it didnt showup
<steel_lady> i686 :)
<Catoptromancy> oh heh
<Catoptromancy> bout to say
<macd> craigbass1976, do 'apt-cache search pdns'  you'll see it.
<Catoptromancy> try the ia64 version
<berk> so I just installed Ubuntu feisty fawn couple days ago. I am loving it
<rAstari> ultimateq: with your mbr fixed you can reinstall them.. Advisable to install windows first
<steel_lady> catoptromancy, why?
<danny3793> berk: same here, and i am loving it too :D
<macd> craigbass1976, it also has a sql backend, so you can make domain changes on the fly, and I'll plug myself here http://sourceforge.net/projects/publicdnsadmin/  is a php frontend for managing zones. (Im the developer)
<Catoptromancy> are totally sure you have 32?
<craigbass1976> macd, got it already.  Thanks.  I was hoping to get tinydns up but had some issues with that as well
<berk> my only problem is getting flash to work on firefox
<peepsalot> vorbote how can i list file permissions in octal?
<berk> but other than that I am pretty happy
<SickOfWindows> hi guys. the text itstall is successful! Thank you all very much. Freedooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom! (say in the tune of Braveheart!)
<scarter> danny3793: i'm on feisty amd64, you?
<danny3793> berk: i have no problems with flash on my FF, i told it to download the plugin by itself and it worked just fine :S
<greening> 
<peepsalot> vorbot, well it is -rw------- which i think = 600
<berk> I am on 64bit
<danny3793> scarter: im on feisty 32bit standard, though i do have an amd 64bit CPU
<ultimateq> rAstari, I have a fresh install of xp running now, since I was os-less before. I have reset my mbr already.
<peepsalot> vorbote, ^^
<SickOfWindows> after 2 monts of frusration, i finally got ubuntu on my computer.
<craigbass1976> macd, well, I'll plug myself to then... openinvoice on sourceforge is a series of bash scripts with a OpenOffice frontend and a mysql backend that is a FIFO inventorying system.  Feel free to make the whole thing php! :)
<SeveredCross> Anyone know if I can map the Windows key on my keyboard to open the Applications menu?
<SickOfWindows> thank  you all
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, I don't understand, what is it and how to check. I have intel centrino dual core processor
<vorbote> peepsalot: ls -ln
<danny3793> ahhh SickOfWindows, How is it going over there :)
<scarter> danny3793: well, that shoots down my theory of amd64 being the culprit...
<danny3793> scarter: what do you mean? lol, im having no probs :P
<vorbote> peepsalot: ha! That only does u/gids. I dunno.... I memorized them a long time ago. Not difficult really.
<macd> !jp | greening
<ubotu> greening:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Catoptromancy> that pretty close to mine my arch is i686 and I have 64
<greening> test
<Catoptromancy> dual core
<Catoptromancy> 32 should... run
<Catoptromancy> OI cant connect to the site
<SeveredCross> Anyone with my Windows Key question?
<danny3793> scarter: only problem i have is when Linux goes into sleep mode, but i just turned it off so now i dont gotta worry about it :D
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<danny3793> SeveredCross: whats your questions?
<Khrajin|3lbsligh> Is setting up remote desktop / vnc on Ubuntu fairly simple?
<peepsalot> vorbote, ok.  so do you know why i would get this error that my gpg.conf has "unsafe ownership" ?
<SeveredCross> Never mind heh.
<SeveredCross> Found it.
<rAstari> ultimateq: hhmm, I don't know buddy
<danny3793> kk :P
<SeveredCross> I was stupid not to check in Keyboard Shortcuts.
<bootbat> I am trying to register as a registered linux user but the page does not open....
<ultimateq> it's alright rAstari, I'm browsing some forums... No idea why it's acting funny =\
<bootbat> Anyone knows of a different link?
<peepsalot> vorbote, i am trying to run this command: sudo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-key 6A423791
<macd> Khrajin|3lbsligh, out of the box its about 3 clicks.
<scarter> danny3793: must be a new feature in feisty?
<danny3793> scarter: what must be a new feature? turning off sleep mode?
<steel_lady> Catoptromancy, the site is occasionally having problems or b eing very nslow, I am conected. so you think I should dl another version? but I think that 32 should run, it looks it runs we just have to know which parameters to put running make
<SeveredCross> Aww, I can't use the Super key as a modifier.
<lontra> what is the package that provides the metacity window borders for the human theme in dapper?
<Khrajin> macd: What about writing a script that finds the local modem's IP address and emails it to me every day?
<Comrade-Sergei> whats a good program availble in the repos to convert wmv to mpeg??
<vorbote> peepsalot: amd it tells you that your gp.conf file is unsafe? Try chmod 600 ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<SeveredCross> Okay, one more question.
<SeveredCross> Anyone know how to determine the weird keycodes in the Keyboard Shortcuts dialog?
<macd> lontra, human-theme
<SeveredCross> Like 0xed--what the hell does that map to?
<macd> !human-theme | lontra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about human-theme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> booo!
<lontra> macd: i can't find it in dapper
<danny3793> !metacity | lontra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny3793> i tried, lol
<scarter> danny3793: i could hibernate in 6.06LTS & 6.10 with no issues (never have been able to suspend), but with 7.04, returning from hibernation leaves my networking disable, requires a reboot to get it back.
<macd> lontra, 'apt-cache search metacity | grep human'
<vorbote> SeveredCross: Those weir keycodes are for the keys in multimedia kbds
<macd> Khrajin, thats about 3 lines of bash ;P
<Catoptromancy> hmmmm
<greening> test
<lontra> macd: i'm running debian and i'm trying to cherry pick the package so that i can use the blue variant of it ...
<Comrade-Sergei> whats a good program availble in the repos to convert wmv to mpeg??
<Catoptromancy> steel_lady, erase the folder, and put a fresh install of program
<Catoptromancy> from tar
<macd> lontra, you just said dapper?
<Khrajin> macd: Could you point me in the directino of the code or an example?
<Catoptromancy> the "./configure"
<lontra> macd: yes i'm trying to get the dapper version for debian
<danny3793> scarter: thats weird, atleast your computer isnt telling you it can no longer find your CPU, RAM, HDD, etc :P
<lontra> macd: i found it ... thanks
<peepsalot> vorbote, the permissions were already at 600.  http://pastebin.ca/490621
<m1r> OMG
<Khrajin> macd is so popular :D
<m1r> i got my wlan card working
<RADD> /exit
<danny3793> m1r: yay :D
<m1r> tnx guys :D
<peepsalot> congrats
<roop> What do I do if the "Migrate Documents and Settings" process during installation doesn't see my windows account?
<m1r> wlan usb and feisty 7.04 :)
<m1r> now i go take 5 days sleep session
<scarter> danny3793: that would be a larger issue... no, not that bad. i can usually figure it out, but not this time...
<m1r> tnx again to all who helped
* RADD reading
<Comrade-Sergei> i need a program to convert wmv files to mpeg what will do this?
<m1r> gn ppl and stay good
<danny3793> scarter: lol, atleast my issue is only when it sleeps :P, why dont you just make it never go to sleep?
<macd> Comrade-Sergei, there are websites that do that now.
<danny3793> scarter: if you know your gonna be gone for awhile, why not just put it in hibernation till you get back :P
* Irishman2020_ yawns... work over in 24 minutes
<Khrajin> macd: Could you point me in the directino of the code or an example of the acquiring ip and mailing it to myself?
<macd> Khrajin, give me a few minutes and I'll whip one up
<Comrade-Sergei> macd like?
<Khrajin> macd: <3
<danny3793> By the way guys, i must say, Linux handles my Nvidia card/chipset MUCH better than Vista did :D
<Comrade-Sergei> macd + a 256 k line isnt going to be all that fast
<hoarycripple> which cd image should I use for intel xeon 5160?
<Khrajin> danny3793: The only thing Vista is good for is a door-stop.
<macd> Comrade-Sergei, http://media-convert.com/
<yagami> Hi, i am having trouble keeping my samba server 'alive'- if say the DHCP on the windows box goes down, then it stops.
<yagami> is there any way to make it persistent?
<macd> Comrade-Sergei, locally, you should read up on mencoder/ffmpeg.
<Comrade-Sergei> oh yea
<SickOfWindows> danny3793: doing well. thanks
<yagami> yeah, by DHCP server, i am referring to ICS- havent much choice there, i share an internet connection with this windows box, you see.
<scarter> danny3793: i do have it set that way (no suspend/sleep, never could get those to work), i just like being able to hibernate (on purpose) my notebook and pick up where i left off later... didn't think i would lose features when upgrading to feisty.
<danny3793> SickOfWindows: no probs yet? :P
<Khrajin> yagami: Have a script test that the windows box is up and if it is down have samba restart every minute until the box comes up maybe
<SickOfWindows> danny3793: i had problems syncying a pda with winxp, i'll try syncing now
<macd> Khrajin, what network interface do you want to grab the address from?
<danny3793> scarter: thats very weird, did it start doing that in the beginning from when you first installed it?
<Khrajin> macd: lets assume eth0
<macd> k
<yagami> Khrajin: woosh! that goes right over my head. i know OF bash scripts and daemons- but have no idea where to begin writing one- i may be able to write one if i can get my hands on a similar script...any further help?
<Jack3_> IS theresuch a thing as a repair install?
<danny3793> Krajin: Vista is the perfect peice of toilet paper :)
<yagami> and thanks, Khrajin - sort of knew that this option was always available
<Khrajin> danny3793: :P sounsd painful, but symbolically acceptable
<xelados> I have a minor right-click issue in Firefox in feisty. After a while of running Firefox, I get two menus when I right-click on a chrome object like the address bar or an extension's icon.
<macd> Khrajin, do you want it to only mail it if its changed?
<Khrajin> yagami: No idea.. I was just thinking up something random
<xelados> Is there any way to fix this little bug?
<Khrajin> macd: Even better but not if it takes up too much of your time to make
<konex> Does anyone know how can I unzip .rar files?
<linuxnobb> hi
<Khrajin> konex: man tar
<m0u5e> konex: get rar support, search in applications add/remove rar
<linuxnobb> why GNOME doesn't have a kewl project like KDE4??
<linuxnobb> is gonna lag behind
<scarter> danny3793: yep... if i know i'm not going to need the net when i resume next, i don't worry about it, but if i'm moving locations and need net access, i shutdown instead of hibernate. it's just a big pain.
<m0u5e> although im pretty sure we get rar by default...
<danny3793> Khrajin: xD, Even when my gfx card was on the restricted drivers, it ran better than on Vista, i wish i could use some programs like i can use on Windows, but thats way less than what Linux has given me so far :D
<Irishman2020_> good night all
<Khrajin> danny3793: I'm only on windows for a few reasons: 1 World of Warcraft 2: Progress Quest. Although I havn't tried PQ in Wine yet.
<danny3793> scarter: too bad you can make it suspend and not hibernate
<m0u5e> is there a way for gnome-irc to join multiple servers?
<BrightLoudNoise> ack, i seem to have stumbled upon a variation of the initramfs issue, as i also have my drive configured using lvm
<m0u5e> its so frustrating that i cant join multiple servers at the same time (or at least regular irc commands aren't working :/ )
<scarter> danny3793: happens the same on both of my feisty machines (cpq v3000z & cpq r4012us), they worked fine under previous versions.
<danny3793> Khrajin: I am using WoW perfectly with Cedega, im getting 60FPS inside of Stormwind :P
<Khrajin> m0u5e: Multiple instances of IRc maybe?
<Khrajin> danny3793: Don't you have to pay for Cedega?
<m0u5e> Khrajin: but that's defeating the purpose :X
<BrightLoudNoise> is mdadm required if you are simply using lvm on a single drive?
<Khrajin> m0u5e: =) I tried.
<danny3793> Khrajin: yes, but its $15 (3 month min. purchase) and then if you no longer pay for the sub. you dont get updates, but you still get to use the program ;)
<m0u5e> Khrajin: thats a good idea though, i guess i do that if i get desperate ;-)
<scarter> danny3793: never have been able to get any of my notebooks to suspend (dell: l400, c600, c640; cpq: r4012us, v2000z, v3000z), really bites.
<m0u5e> danny3793: does WoW work with wine just as well?
<Khrajin> danny3793: Free WoW on XP or 15$ for the same thing and not needing to reboot... Hmm..
<danny3793> scarter: lemme see if they have posted anything like this on the forums
<m0u5e> scarter: yeah, my dell 1150 does hibernate, but sometimes it hangs halfway through...
<Vaske_Car> how to change desktop icon size?
<Khrajin> I dislike hibernating altogether. I don't trust it.
<danny3793> Khrajin: id go with the $15 one time fee, just so i dont have to reboot ;)
<Khrajin> danny3793: lol, I'm fine with rebooting for now. We'll see in a few weeks as I transition to Kubuntu nearly 100%
<danny3793> m0u5e: Wine is an emulator, and i guess Cedega isnt, but i do know Cedega runs WoW better than Wine, and provides much more compatibility for games than Wine :P
<m0u5e> danny9793/Khrajin: well WoW isn't exactly free..
<Khrajin> danny3793: I have an ATI Radeon 1400 Mobility and Fiesty isn't <3ing it.
<m0u5e> danny3793: actually wine stands for WINE IS NOT an EMULATOR
<zabin> hey
<macd> Khrajin, http://pastie.caboo.se/61954  that should work
<m0u5e> :/
<danny3793> Khrajin: ahhh, ATI :S, that sucks lol
<macd> its pretty simple, you should be able to edit what you see fit
<konex> another question... i had 256mb of memorie, and  i got about 8mb of free memorie, then i put more 256mb and now i'm with 512mb ram, but i still get 8mb of free ram. what's that?
<zabin> for some reason i have to reinstall my nvidia drivers every time i restart my computer
<scarter> m0u5e: i've had that happen before, but not recently, suspend just locks the machines and i have to power-down
<danny3793> m0u5e: ohhh, glad that is cleared up :)
<Vaske_Car> how to resize desktop icons?
<Khrajin> I like ATI better than nvidia. :D
<Khrajin> but that's personal pref.
<zabin> has anyone had a problem were they have to reinstall there nvidia drivers each time they restart?
<danny3793> scarter: your on an AMD64 bit ubuntu fiesty right?
<scarter> danny3793: correct
<danny3793> kk
<macd> Khrajin, get that?
<zabin> !ask | zabin
<Khrajin> macd: =o amazing.
<Khrajin> macd: Do I only have to input my email addy?
<m0u5e> AMD has horrible support.
<macd> Khrajin, yep, and make sure that runs as root.
<m0u5e> Nvidia at least is more responsible and responsive IMO
<Khrajin> macd: So do I just have it cron as sudo?
<macd> Khrajin, yeah roots crontab
<danny3793> m0u5e: so far i love my AMD more than my Intel, multi-tasking ftw :P
<zabin> m0u5e: do you have an nvidia card?
<macd> Khrajin, also you might have to verify the path on mail
<scarter> m0u5e: what makes you say that? are you talking amd/ati video or amd cpu?
<m0u5e> zabin: lol no, this computer has a intel 855GM
<Khrajin> macd: What does that entail?
<m0u5e> my other computer has a nvidia though
<zabin> gateway?
<m0u5e> i just dont like the new catalyst control center
<m0u5e> its buggy as hell, and sucks up system resources
<konex> how can i unzip .rar files?
<m0u5e> oh wait
<peepsalot> so i received a defective motherboard today :,(
<peepsalot> at least i think it's the mobo
<m0u5e> s**t did i say amd?
<m0u5e> i meant ati :X
<TaylorT1293> konex: technically, winRar, but 7-zip should do it too
<m0u5e> haha 6_6;
<danny3793> scarter: you do have an nVidia card right?
<konex> TaylorT1293: : can i use it on Linux?
<TaylorT1293> konex: 7-zip? I'm not sure, let me check
<m0u5e> konex:  you can unzip rar files, using 7zip
<Khrajin> ;_; 89% dl rate dropped to 26kB/s soo close...
<m0u5e> konex: if you *really want, i guess you can WINE winrar?
<lineman60> what is the default path for python in ubuntu? /user/local/python is a no go
<scarter> danny3793: i'm on the r4012us with an ati radeon x200m, the other (v3000z) has an nvidia go6150
<konex> m0u5e:  but is it a linux program?
<danny3793> i trully am disliking WINE, as it makes the text small on some apps Lol
<konex> wine?? o0' better i search more
<m0u5e> konex: there is a 7zip version for linux... winrar is not linux
<konex> m0u5e:  :O thx
<m0u5e> konex: i dont recommend winrar simply because its shareware :)
<ubuntubeginz> danny3793: can try crossover...
<callidusfox> If someone uses rsync for backups please talk to me, I have a simple but important question
<danny3793> scarter: try disabling your restricted driver for you gfx card, then go to hibernate and see if it does it still
<danny3793> ubuntubeginz: crossover?
<m0u5e> danny3793: wine takes getting used to, but it *is* still in development..., also you try playing around with the settings to better suit you
<AngryElf> my panels have frozen, and i'm watching a movie so i dont want to log in again -- this makes me sad :(
<macd> Khrajin, actually I messed up, let me edit it and then you can refresh it
<Khrajin> macd: What does that entail, verifying email path.
<Khrajin> macd: np
<scarter> danny3793: didn't think about that... i'll try that and see if it makes any diff. i was thinking about trying envy to get the latest ati drivers and maybe install beryl, any comments?
<m0u5e> anyone know how to get a linksys WPC54G* (PCMCIA) working without using ndiswrapper?
<lineman60> where are the local varables ?
<scarter> m0u5e: what's the chipset in the card?
<ubuntubeginz> danny3793: it is kind of production version of Wine... http://www.codeweavers.com/products/download_trial_linux/ ...I use it to install my windows software... but it is 30-day onli.. :(
<danny3793> scarter: oooohhhh boy, if your gonna do envy, dont let it decide the version for you, try manual first, envy messed up my nvidia drivers and i had to reconfigure 10 times before i figured out that i had to set the gfx card as nv and not nvidia so i could get back on
<m0u5e> its a PCMCIA wireless-G card :X
<SickOfWindows> how come Opera browser is not in Add/Remove?
<konex> m0u5e: should i download debian 7zip?
<danny3793> ubuntubeginz: i may have to wait awhile on that, i just payed $15 for cedega :P
<Hashslinger> is there a way to get my 8800gtx to work under ubuntu??? I have been tryin to get it to work for the last two weeks and nothing good has come of it
<danny3793> SickOfWindows: how did you install Opera? Linux natice?
<ubuntubeginz> danny3793: cedega is onli for games rite
<m0u5e> konex: there should be a 7zip in your app database... just go to Applications Add/Remove programs for gnome
<danny3793> native*, ubuntubeginz: yep, cedega is for gaming only, and might i say, it does a damn good job :P
<bullgard4> Does my Laptopcomputer or my battery have an Embedded Controller? My operating system Ubuntu 7.04 loads automatically the module i2c_ec. How to proceed to answer this question?
<scarter> m0u5e: after you plug it in, what does 'dmesg' say the chipset, owner, vendor id, model id is?
<SickOfWindows> i'd like to add opera. how do you sugest?
<m0u5e> ubuntubeginz: try Wine :)
<konex> m0u5e:  i don't have this menu :O
<ubuntubeginz> mou5e: yes tried it.. but cant install microsfot office..
<danny3793> SickOfWindows: go to Opera.com, and download it for Linux, that should work for ya
<m0u5e> konex: are you using kubuntu?
<konex> m0u5e: : nopz
<konex> ubuntu
<Khrajin> danny3793: What other games have you tried on Cedega?
<SickOfWindows> any jpilot users here? If so, how do i sync my new ubuntu system with new pda?
<konex> m0u5e:  at least i hope so
<ubuntubeginz> danny3793: does warcraft work on cedega
<danny3793> Khrajin: just WoW xD, i may try a few others just to see how they handle, such as Civ4, C&C3, and maybe AoE: 3
<m0u5e> scarter: hold on, im checking :P
<Hashslinger> is there a way to get my 8800gtx to work under ubuntu??? I have been tryin to get it to work for the last two weeks and nothing good has come of it
<callidusfox> If someone uses rsync for backups please talk to me, I have a simple but important question
<Khrajin> danny3793: What server?
<danny3793> ubuntubeginz: it should, they do have a big db of games, ill go look for you
<danny3793> Khrajin: i play on a few, but my main is on Kul'Tiras
<Khrajin> danny3793: I'm in Whisperwind.
<Khrajin> <--
<Khrajin> 55 uber stabby guy
<scarter> m0u5e: also, using 'lspci -nn' would give a full list... my card shows-- Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320]  (rev 03)
<macd> Khrajin, http://pastie.caboo.se/61954  dont worry about anything but the email addy, and I put instructions on howto use it
<danny3793> Khrajin: uber stabby guy, xD, i have a 67 NE Hunter :P
<danny3793> ubuntubeginz: what version of warcraft do you plan on playing?
<konex> m0u5e:  no solution?
<danny3793> scarter: did what i told you to do work?
<konex> Khrajin: what game are you talking about?
<Khrajin> danny3793: Yeah not many can take me down around my level. I have out DPSed most guys +5 levels above me
<m0u5e> konex: oh? sorry hold on :D
<konex> m0u5e:  :D np
<fed> hey macd, thanks...i'll check it out tomorrow
<m0u5e> scarter: doesnt even recognize it, h/o im gonna go find something for konex
<Khrajin> konex: World of Warcraft.
<ori> !ati|ori
<macd> we should prolly take non ubuntu support related issues to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Khrajin> macd: reviewing
<Hashslinger> any one know how to get 8800gtx to work with linux
<konex> ahhh
<konex> :D
<danny3793> Khrajin: nice, i dont PvP much on my hunter anymore, the taurens dont like my DPS :P, especially the shamans lmao
<scarter> danny3793: haven't checked yet, i'm assisting a couple of users on different channels... i'll test in about 10-15 minutes.
<macd> !nvidia | Hashslinger
<ubotu> Hashslinger: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<danny3793> scarter: alright no prob, :P
<ubuntubeginz> danny3793: warcraft III of course man
<Khrajin> macd: burning new iso now.
<Hashslinger> thx very much
<scarter> m0u5e: look back through the channel log for my comment on 'lspci -nn'... try that too.
<danny3793> ubuntubeginz: alright...http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/wiki/Warcraft_IIIH
<Toma-> How can you list all installed packages in the terminal?
<crimsun> dpkg -l
<Khrajin> toma-: Aptitude
<m0u5e> scarter: yeah i tried that too
<macd> Toma-, you dont want to
<m0u5e> scarter: the card doesnt even exist :X
<Arodon> hey quick newbie question - I have a directory with a bunch of .rar files and want to extract each of them, is there a nice command form or a script to do that?
<danny3793> ubuntubeginz: cedega should support it, it does have some problems in multiplayer, but it says there seem to be no problems with installing or patching it
<Toma-> thanks again crimsun  :)
<m0u5e> konex: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Toma-> macd: o rly?
<neztiti> hi guys
<konex> ubuntu
<macd> Toma-, its a big list ;) is all I mean
<m0u5e> konex: or XFCE?
<Toma-> I was bashing away at apt-cache and apt-get
<Toma-> macd: im re-mastering a live cd. i need it :)
<konex> m0u5e: ubuntu
<neztiti> pls source.list 4 ubuntu610
<Khrajin> So, are there small changes that developers address in 7.04 that they change but leave as 7.04?
<ubuntubeginz> danny3793: maybe will get trial version and try it out... thanks man.. :)
<macd> Toma-, werd
<m0u5e> konex: okay, go to applications, go all the way to the bottom. there should be a ADD/REMOVE Programs
<macd> Khrajin, mostly bug fixes, security issues.
<neztiti> i have error there
<ori> what games actually run properly on ubuntu?
<konex> m0u5e:  hehe a second...
<elektronisch> nice distro guys.
<danny3793> ubuntubeginz: i dont know if there is a trial version, but no problem :), www.transgaming.org is their main website
<scarter> m0u5e: take a look at the bottom of the pccard and look for a model, rev, firmware, etc... also did 'lspci' give you any bracketed [nnnn:nnnn]  next to the unknown device?
<Khrajin> macd: Same error.... New iso.
<Lounge> what's a good widget tool kit for ubuntu?
<Khrajin> http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/kubuntu/feisty/
<WindowLess> hi guys, i'm trying to sync my pda onto my new ubuntu. My PDA has an error message.Title: Hotsync Problem. Message: Unable to initiate HotSync operation because the serial port is in use by another application
<m0u5e> scarter: no, whats weird is that it doesnt give me *anything
<WindowLess> How come it says that my serial port (It's really a USB port) is being used
<castro> hi, I'm trying to do a partial upgrade and I keep getting an error that some packages can't be authenitcated, am I doing something wrong?
<WindowLess> how can i fix this problem?
<macd> Khrajin, and this is the livecd? or the alternate install cd?
<Khrajin> macd: Live
<konex> m0u5e: no menu :p.. i'll see search about it. But a question, is kubuntu better then ubuntu?
<scarter> m0u5e: do other pccards work in this machine?
<macd> Khrajin, are you using some exotic raid controller?
<m0u5e> scarter: its a WPC54GS v.2 Linksys PMCIA Notebook Adapter
<m0u5e> scarter: this is the only one on me, haven't tried others :(
<neztiti> guys any help???
<Khrajin> macd: I think so. Adapptec AIC-7896
<neztiti> again pls source.list 4 ubuntu610
<neztiti> edgy
<macd> thats pretty run of the mill, shouldnt be a problem
<callidusfox> If someone uses rsync for backups please talk to me, I have a simple but important question
<m0u5e> konex: thats an interesting question... i personally haven't tried kubuntu enough to really say which one *I like better... but initially I liked gnome better
<neztiti> or command 2 fix the problems
<ori>  danny3793, you have to pay for this?
<m0u5e> konex: its a widely disputed topic... i recommend just getting a live cd and playing around with the two
<konex> m0u5e: hum, but then why are u in "ubuntu" channel?
<danny3793> ori: have to pay for what, cedega?
<macd> Khrajin, one sec, let me see if the manual workaround is still in my buffer
<m0u5e> konex: i use ubuntu :)
<konex> m0u5e: yeah.. the best solution
<ori> danny3793: yea
<Khrajin> macd: ok
<faar> alguem sabe configurar um servirdor jabber?
<konex> m0u5e: ;O but whats the difference?
<shayan> Testing 1,2,3, just got IRSSI
<m0u5e> konex: one uses the GNOME desktop environment, and the other uses KDE
<m0u5e> konex: beyond that, they're at the core they're pretty much the same
<danny3793> ori: yeah, its a $15 ( 3 month min. purchase ), of which is an actual subscription, but you can end the subscription and still keep your program/account and still use it to play games, you just no longer get updates after you cancel the subscription
<m0u5e> konex: *at the core (oops)
<Arodon> hey quick newbie question - I have a directory with a bunch of .rar files and want to extract each of them, is there a nice command form or a script to do that?
<konex> m0u5e:  at the core? whats that? sorry
<ori> danny3793: does it actually work well?
<konex> m0u5e:  there's a long  i dont practice my english
<danny3793> ori: if they come out with an update, and you want to get it but have canceled your subscription, then you have to make another $15 purchase
<m0u5e> konex: hehe no i repeated "they're at" so i was just clarifying :D
<m0u5e> konex: wait, your using ubuntu feisty right?
<shayan> Hello guys, does anyone know how to register to ubuntu IRC
<ori> danny3793: do the games actually work like the should though? is it just a simple installation or is there a lot of hassle?
<konex> huhuhu
<danny3793> ori: for me, yes it has, and ive heard alot of good things about it, if you want to make sure it works with the game you want to play then you can visit http://cedega.com/gamesdb/search.mhtml and search for the game you want to play
<macd> Khrajin, what error do you get before the job control line?
<konex> m0u5e:  second..
<m0u5e> Arodon: if there are pictures in them, just comix reader
<konex> m0u5e:  what's feisty?
<ori> danny3793: ok thanks
<Khrajin> macd: Checking... I've been rebooting trying other things while I wait.
<Arodon> no, not pics, they need to be actually extracted
<m0u5e> konex: its the newest ubuntu release
<danny3793> ori: well for me, i wanted to hassle with it to get the most out of it and my GPU, but the most i had to do was copy the information from both the regular WoW CDs and TBC CDs to a folder on my computer, and i just pointed cedega to the Installer.exe files, mounted them, and let it install them
<konex> m0u5e:  ahh!! yes
<BrightLoudNoise> could someone answer my question about lvm and mdadm?
<macd> Khrajin, np, I'll be back in a min myself
<|Assassin`|> can someone help me?
<danny3793> ori: but there is one problem, sometimes if your installing a game that plays sound, you have to play sound, such as a song, so it does not crash the installer
<m0u5e> konex: okay thats weird... you should have a Add/Remove thing at the bottom of your Applications
<Arodon> I'm just looking for some kind of "wildcard" command or script for running a command on *.rar
<castro> hi, i'm having trouble with an upgrade if anyone can help
<Khrajin> I think I'm gonna name my server orly
<konex> m0u5e: version 2.18.1
<danny3793> ori: i know it sounds weird, but i had to do that to get WoW to install on my machine with cedega, so if your experiencing weird instant installer crashes, try playing some music while installing it and see if that helps
<konex> m0u5e:  i dunno if i have all sources in ubuntu
<m0u5e> konex: 2.18.1 ...  wait of what?
<|Assassin`|> i have catalyst controll center version .9 can someone help me upgrade please?
<ori> danny3793: hmm, good to know
<konex> m0u5e:  is it like windows that we can block some sources to some users?
<ori> danny3793: do you know anything about getting ati drivers to work with ubuntu?
<konex> m0u5e: ah! gnome version
<m0u5e> konex: okay, just try going into the terminal window and typing apt-get Xarchiver
<Khrajin> macd: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<konex> ok
<m0u5e> konex: linux is more secure than windows, what do you mean block sources to users?
<danny3793> ori: nope, i know its tougher than nVidia drivers, but i myself do not have an ATI, so i only had to fuss with nVidia, although, Envy is a nice program if it does not mess up your computer lol....try using the Manual ATI install that envy offers, it may be better for you than letting it automatically choose
<konex> m0u5e:  for example.. in windows you have the admin user, in linux does it happens too?
<m0u5e> konex: ahh! your talking about sudo
<m0u5e> konex: sudo is the admin user, essentially
<FunnyLookinHat> (root technically is)
<konex> m0u5e: ahh like root?
<Lounge> without having be root
<jrattner1> Question: Where can I find information setting up my broadcom BCM4318 with Ubuntu 7.04?  The wiki is outdated and only has information for 6.10
<mewconsulting> I'm trying to install Netbeans 6 on Ubuntu 7.04. I'm getting an error message that JDK 6 or JDK 5 is required, I've installed both and set the default java to Sun Java 6 but I keep getting an error message that the JDK was not found on this computer. Can any help?
<m0u5e> konex: yeah, root is the admin, sudo allows you to use root privs
<jad> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Khrajin> sudo = one time use as admin basically
<FunnyLookinHat> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<konex> i got it
<m0u5e> funnylookinhat: :D
<jrattner1> FunnyLookinHat, did you notice how i set they were outdated
<FunnyLookinHat> jrattner1, is that link outdated?
<konex> i wrote  apt-get Xarchiver and i got this msg.. let me translate
<FunnyLookinHat> jrattner1, I wasn't sure if that was the one you had found, one sec, I'll pull something up for you
<m0u5e> konex: but to your earlier question, Xarchiver also extracts *.rar files, so i recommend you get that if you want a graphical interface
<m0u5e> konex: the rest of the stuff can be mostly read on www.ubuntu.com
<chamunks> I want to mount /dev/sda1  so i can make a backup of my /home/ how do i do that just for one session it doesent have to mount at boot or anything
<konex> m0u5e: is it a program?
<m0u5e> konex: yes
<FunnyLookinHat> jrattner1, Try this:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=bcm4318+feisty
<konex> m0u5e: ah!
<Khrajin> macd: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<m0u5e> konex: hold on. wait its just "XArchive" you need not the archiver
<konex> E: Operation Xarchive invalid
<macd> Khrajin, before that
<mewconsulting> I'm trying to install Netbeans 6 on Ubuntu 7.04. I'm getting an error message that JDK 6 or JDK 5 is required, I've installed both and set the default java to Sun Java 6 but I keep getting an error message that the JDK was not found on this computer. Can any help?
<Khrajin> macd: Busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<robirc> Want to stop serial_core 8250 modules loading
<chamunks> I want to mount /dev/sda1  so i can make a backup of my /home/ how do i do that just for one session it doesent have to mount at boot or anything
<Khrajin> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<chamunks> I cant recall the command to do that
<jrattner1> FunnyLookinHat, thanks
<macd> Khrajin, and thats it? there wasnt anything on crtl + alt + f1 either right?
<SDark> hi
<Toma-> chamunks: just use recovery mode?
<Khrajin> Alt-ctrl-R1 is still 'Loading, please wait...'
<FunnyLookinHat> jrattner1, if that doesn't help, try searching ubuntuforums.org for your card model and "feisty" and you should come up with some good tutorials
<konex> m0u5e: btw.. where can i learn about ubuntu?
<Toma-> chamunks: ir is /dev/sda1 you rroot filesystem?
<SDark> does the liveCD of ubuntu or kubuntu includes k3b and cdrtools or cdrkit?
<m0u5e> konex: http://www.ubuntu.com
<konex> i'm damm new in this
<chamunks> Toma-, im not recovering anything im just trying to backup /home/ which so happens to be my old raid array im putting it all onto a bigger sata drive
<Khrajin> macd: And the whole '/bin/sh...' is under the enter 'help' etc
<m0u5e> SDark: i know that ubuntu doesn't... b ut you can just download it using synaptic
<ori> any ideas on installing ATI drivers?
<konex> m0u5e: huhu nice! more english for me :D ty
<chamunks> Toma-, its /dev/sda1 its going to be my new /home when i install everything again
<SDark> m0u5e: right in the liveCD?
<Toma-> chamunks: the recover console will only mount the root filesystem, iirc. you can do what you like form there..
<m0u5e> konex: you can always google it and add your language before it :)
<konex> m0u5e:  i've downloaded xarchiver-0.4.6 and now?
<corpis> to get sound to work, do you generally have to run a config?
<konex> m0u5e: nah, it'll be good for me, there's a long time i dont speak in English
<danny3793> does anyone know of a good FTP program other than gFTP, because i cant stand gFTP
<m0u5e> konex: are you using synaptic konex? or are you trying to do it manually :X
<konex> or write :D
<SDark> does the liveCD also supports "copy to RAM" to allow the ejection of the disk and free the drive?
<chamunks> Toma-, im not trying to just mount the root filesystem im running a fully functional 64 bit os its just i want to mount that as a folder in my fs to copy some files to it
<m0u5e> konex: i recommend you use add/remove or synaptic
<corpis> this is the 3rd time ive had kubuntu, had an older version and my sound was picked up, what could be stoping it now?
<konex> m0u5e: i went to a website and downloaded the program
<Toma-> ahh, i dont know then sorry
<konex> 0o'
<konex> g2g
<konex> cya guys
<m0u5e> . . . . . .
<m0u5e> *sigh
<danny3793> lmfao
<macd> Khrajin, load a shell form busybox and type dmesg
<danny3793> poor m0u5e
<m0u5e> danny3793: i wanted to help :(
<m0u5e> im actually pretty new to ubuntu myself, so i try to help others with the stuff i know :(
<danny3793> m0u5e: i can tell :P, maybe you can help me find a good FTP program like the old WS_FTPLE :D
<patbam> hi, has anyone else had trouble with a usb perpheral (speicifically , a harddrive, which i believe is ntfs) oin upgrading to feisty?
<Khrajin> macd: how do I load a shell?
<m0u5e> danny3793: add/remove and synaptic is your friend :)
<DanaG> Recently, my ability to suspend and resume broke.
<danny3793> m0u5e: same here, just got ubuntu installed 3 days ago, but i did some research before actually installing it, a good month or so of learning about linux
<FunnyLookinHat> patbam, well, you should be able to read the drive fine, but you won't be able to write to it unless you use the ntfs-3g driver
<macd> when you type help, it should give an option for a shell
<DanaG> It used to work properly, but now it hangs with a black screen on resume.
<macd> like /bin/sh
<veneno> hi there
<danny3793> ohhhh cmon!!! what kinda help is that! LOL, gFTP seriously does not like me, i hate it :(
<veneno> some chanel in spanish?
<m0u5e> danny3793: my intial search comes up with gFTP, try that? :)
<danny3793> brb
<patbam> FunnyLookinHat: thanks. i was able to read & wirte to it under dapper. i did a dapper->edgy->feisty upgrade. now, it sees the drive, but none of the contents
<macd> Khrajin, or just type 'dmesg' It's been to long for me to remember tbh
<`sam`> veneno, #ubuntu-es
<veneno> k
<veneno> thx
<Khrajin> macd: dmesg not found
<sarah_cgwd> can someone help me??! I am a new linux user and I would wanna install a theme that I saw in feisty and I saw that I need to install cgwd, but where I find it?? Any repositories to cgwd in feisty?
<Sam_> hey everyone
<macd> Khrajin, what options does it give you under help?
<Khrajin> macd: /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off
<scarter> m0u5e: looks like it should show up as -- Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<niru> Sam_, hello
<Sam_> ok i have a hard problem.  I need some joomla/dns/url problem that is kind of hard, cause no one has been able to figure out yet
<Sam_> can anyone Help?
<Khrajin> macd: . .. alias bg break cd chdir command continue echo eval exec exit export false fg... want me to continue?
<DanaG> One issue in Feisty: SSH takes AGES to ask for password.
<SurfnKid> sarah_cgwd, join #ubuntu-effects
<DanaG> Google for
<DanaG> "ssh password slow" without quotes.
<patbam> any other thoughts, FunnyLookinHat?
<sarah_cgwd> SurfnKind: in this server?
<m0u5e> scarter: yeah, that shows up | i thought that was just my broadcom card being stupid
<Sam_> so is there anything anyone can do, is anyone good with that kind of stuff, its a joomla problem more of
<m0u5e> scarter: cause i do have broadcom ethernet, and i have a place to put in a internal WiFi card (but its not there)
<macd> Khrajin, no its ok, I think you might want to compile a list of your hardware and post a bug to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/  containing your hardware list, its possible there is still a bug within the kernel pata driver.
<FunnyLookinHat> patbam, unfortunately no...  I would try installing the ntfs-3g package again and then making sure that there is no reference to the drive in your /etc/fstab file....  if there is I'd remove it and see if plug-and-play works out.
<Sam_> basically wwhat is hapeneing, is when i set my life site to an external ip (dns) i cannot access the site, my friends can though. When i set it to an internal ip, then i can acess but no one else can.  And  yes, i have tried pinging my ip, and im fine
<Khrajin> macd: =( i want it to work
<corpis> there a way to check WHY my sound card isnt working? it detects it, I see it, but still have no sound. USB sound card.
<mon^rch> in nautilus how can I refresh the thumbnail cache of a folder containing videos? :/
<FunnyLookinHat> patbam, last resort of course is to backup your data and do a fresh feisty install..  but that really shouldn't be necessary
<scarter> m0u5e: ok, then you can follow the instructions for using the bcm43xx driver (same as i use), you'll use bcm43xx-fwcutter to extract the firmware files from the linksys driver...
<patbam> FunnyLookinHat: thanks a lot
<macd> Khrajin, yeah it would be nice if it did, you can also ask nicely in #ubuntu-devel
<SDark> corpis: alsamixer and possibly unmute it?
<Khrajin> macd: What does the tty error mean?
<macd> Khrajin, but I didnt send you there
<Sam_> anyone..................
<patbam> FunnyLookinHat: i suppose i could read it onto a windows drive if need be
<Khrajin> macd: And I *greatly* appreciate it
<macd> Khrajin, thats a generic error for any kernel issues with hardware
<corpis> it's not muted
<corpis> and kmix is installed
<macd> Khrajin, the kernel doesnt handle some hardware fialures elegantly, and now you've seen it in person ;)
<|_ocke> hola
<m0u5e> scarter: even though my card is linksys though? :X
<kneeki> Is it possible to boot into console? Like, is there a button I hold down or something. I managed to F up my xorg and I cannot do a CTRL ALT F1
<Khrajin> macd: lol pwned
<macd> !es | |_ocke
<ubotu> |_ocke: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<|_ocke> im running edgy i686
<|_ocke> oh
<DARKGuy> Anybody know how to avoid Conky's flickering even when I have set "double buffering yes"? (nVIDIA card & Beryl w/Gnome)
<|_ocke> im not spanish
<Sam_> arrgZ
<macd> hehe
<|_ocke> i just like saying hola
<m0u5e> scarter: whats the difference than just using the proprietary drivers and ndiswrapper than?
<macd> |_ocke, hola ;P
<DARKGuy> lol
<Sam_> well anyone know a channel  i can go to for that kind of help??
<|_ocke> hehee
<|_ocke> would werd be more appropriate?
<|_ocke> hehe
<SDark> |_ocke: boas noites
<DARKGuy> mon dieu (?)
<mon^rch> in nautilus how can I refresh the thumbnail cache of a folder containing videos? :/
<rAstari> hello..Please help.. I upgraded to 7.04 with a beryl setup, now it wont boot? any ideas
<|_ocke> i recently swapped my edgy HD to an entirely new system, new mobo, ram, proc, and onboard peripherals (snd and ethernet)
<|_ocke> the ethernet works fine, but the sound doesnt
<macd> Sam_, I think #joomla would be a great place to ask.
<|_ocke> its the same vidcard, so that works great (plus i install new nvidia drivers all the time)
<|_ocke> i need to have alsa redetect my card
<macd> |_ocke, you need to determine your soundcard type, and load the modules for it.
<rAstari> hello..Please help.. I upgraded to 7.04 with a beryl setup, now it wont boot? any ideas
<Khrajin> macd: how long you been doing linux stuff?
<|_ocke> but im having problems finding the instructions on the forums that dont involve crazy stuff that has nothing to do with this
<macd> Khrajin, I dunno, 94 or so
<Khrajin> macd: =o
<crimsun> |_ocke: ..."redetect"?  It doesn't involve any redetection.  It's done automatically on boot.
<|_ocke> its very similar to the old one, a via ac97, but on a different dma add im sure
<scarter> m0u5e: the page you're looking for is -- ndiswrapper install = http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102, using the bcm43xx driver with broadcom firmware = http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<macd> |_ocke, does it show up in lspci ? and are the appropriate modules loaded "lsmod"
<|_ocke> where are the config files, or how do i have it do it automatically
<|_ocke> without reinstalling some stuff
<|_ocke> macd, it shows up in lspci
<crimsun> |_ocke: ...it's done automatically on boot.  You don't need to do anything.  What's the real issue with your sound?
<patbam> FunnyLookinHat: do you think i should apt-get remove  ntfs-3g  and then install it?
<|_ocke> and yes
<|_ocke> via 82xx is loaded
<scarter> m0u5e: ndiswrapper adds another layer, however, it can also provide some additional features. i use bcm43xx with wpa, wpa2 (psk), wep128, and open, with no issues
<|_ocke> its a VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<corpis> i cant get my sound to work either |_ocke =(
<crimsun> |_ocke: I know that much.  What's the real issue?  Is it inaudible?
<crimsun> corpis: what's your audio issue?
<|_ocke> the old one was also via 82xx, though slightly diff
<|_ocke> crimsun, ye
<|_ocke> s
<corpis> it detects it, it's there
<corpis> but no sound
<corpis> it's not muted
<scarter> m0u5e: gotta step away for a few... i'll be back...
<|_ocke> it thinks its workibng in all apps, but no sound
<|_ocke> no mute
<m0u5e> scarter: ok
<macd> |_ocke, did you verify the proper sound system under system -> preferences
<|_ocke> i checked alsamixer
<crimsun> |_ocke: /  corpis: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<m0u5e> scarter: thx anyways :)
<|_ocke> this is the quickest response ive ever gotten in this channel, BTW
<SDark> does the liveCD also supports "copy to RAM" to allow the ejection of the disk and free the drive?
<|_ocke> so congrats and i love ubuntu :)
<m0u5e> brb foooood
<llama32> i've got a problem whereby my swap partition isn't enabled on startup... it's only been happening recently, and after i do sudo swapon /dev/hdc2, it works fine... what would be causing this?
<crimsun> llama32: UUID, failed resume, etc.
<macd> crimsun, nice link, bookmarked. the sound troubleshooting entry on the ubuntu wiki should entail those scripts.
<crimsun> macd: feel free to modify it, then.
<|_ocke> via ac97 8237 shows up in sys->pref->sound
<|_ocke> but no outpuy
<macd> crimsun, and leave a trace of me, never ;P
<|_ocke> im assuming the dma address is different from previous
<crimsun> macd: then use tor and privoxy or something.
<llama32> crimsun: actually, the first time i did the manual swapon it said it had corrupt resume data or something...
<Toma-> Any engineers here? Is QCAD the best AutoCAD replacement?
<|_ocke> i just migrated this HD and install from a celeron 933 system to a athlonxp3200+ 2.1ghz system
<macd> |_ocke, dma is done on boot, its not a hard coded thing
<crimsun> llama32: so swapoff -a, re-mkswap, then swapon -a
<|_ocke> new mobo, onboard sound, proc, mem, same HD and inst, same vidcard
<llama32> crimsun: thanks
<|_ocke> everything else works flawlessly
<r691175002> Hi
<|_ocke> just no sound to speakers
<crimsun> |_ocke: I'm waiting for output from the script I told you
<patbam> FunnyLookinHat:  i removed & reinstalled ntfs-3g, apt gave me the message "Users from 'fuse' group can now mount NTFS volume."
<|_ocke> hang on working on it
<|_ocke> i have lspci -v log too
<patbam> is there something i need to do to make that mount happen (... hmm, question of my life...)
<crimsun> |_ocke: don't bother.  Just run that script.  It tells me what I need to know.
<r691175002> I have a problem with beryl, none of the windows have borders: http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/9216/screenshotqa2.png
<macd> r691175002, goto #ubuntu-effects
<r691175002> ok thanks
<|_ocke> crimsun, does it take awhike
<|_ocke> cuz it seems to be just sitting there
<|_ocke> nm
<|_ocke> http://pastebin.ca/490677
<|_ocke> thast a sweet freakin scritp!!!!
<|_ocke> i must say, i dig it
<crimsun> |_ocke: amixer set 'IEC958' mute
<|_ocke>  Mono: Playback [off]  Capture [off] 
<|_ocke> no sound
<crimsun> |_ocke: now, amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<|_ocke> Mono: Playback [off] 
<|_ocke> was already set previously btw
<crimsun> |_ocke: it was on (unmuted) according to your pastebin entry.
<|_ocke> hmm
<crimsun> |_ocke: are you using ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' to test?
<|_ocke> well didnt make a difference sofar
<crimsun> |_ocke: ok, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<|_ocke> no im using xmms to test
<|_ocke> k
<Yggdrasil> hello, anyone here know how to run el7 ?
<corpis> ok
<|_ocke> nada
<corpis> this may be because im an idiot
<|_ocke> even with  ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav''
<crimsun> |_ocke: ok, kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*);sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}')&&sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state&&sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
<corpis> but im having troubble running the alsa-info
<corpis> home/corpis/alsa-info.sh: 370: [[: not found
<corpis> /home/corpis/alsa-info.sh: 399: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<crimsun> corpis: what sort of trouble?  Did you download and save it to your ~/Desktop?  Did you invoke it using ``bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh'' in a Terminal?  Is it hanging/blocked trying to upload it to pastebin.ca ?
<corpis> im keep getting that
<|_ocke> it thought it found the new device, but still no output
<crimsun> corpis: right, that's a bashism in the script.  Use ``bash alsa-info.sh''
<|_ocke> oh waitasec
<corpis> k
<|_ocke> nope
<|_ocke> still none
<crimsun> |_ocke: pastebin ``amixer''
<|_ocke> wasnt plugged into right port, but even so still no output
<|_ocke> just havea alittle bit of electircal feedback noise
<Dave-Kubuntu> Heres a ATI Permissions problem i'm having, think you can help? -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21100/
<|_ocke> which is normal with a nonworking card
<FlashNet2> what is a jsock mail server?
<corpis> sweet
<FlashNet2> or is it sock?
<corpis> that worked
<corpis> I learn something new every day ;)
<corpis> <3 linux
<macd> Dave-Kubuntu, does that happen everytime you do glxgears?
<crimsun> corpis: so what's the URL?
<corpis> http://pastebin.ca/490682
<Khrajin> macd: If I took the drives off the raid card and just mount them straight would it create the same tty error?
<|_ocke> http://locke.serveblog.net/alsa.log
<Dave-Kubuntu> Macd, not everytime but it happens not JUST with glxgears... it's happening with Eclispe apps too... everything is slow
<macd> Khrajin, honestly, I dont know, I think it has nothing todo with the drives, I think its some combintation of hardware making it choke
<Khrajin> macd: Ok. :) Ty
<echostorm> test
<FlashNet2> or is it sock?
<crimsun> corpis: what does ``amixer -c0'' give you?  (pastebin)
<|_ocke> i run my own server :P
<macd> Dave-Kubuntu, by chance did you change your hostname in /etc/hosts and not in /etc/hostname ?
<Dave-Kubuntu> not at all
<echostorm> i got some requirement crap if anyone can see this please say taco or something
<crimsun> |_ocke: please use pastebin.ca
<macd> !hi | echostorm
<ubotu> echostorm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<echostorm> there we go
<|_ocke> id much rather host my own shit than post it on some service
<macd> Dave-Kubuntu, not really sure then
<echostorm> someone can read this?
<|_ocke> mostly cause it makes me feel useful
<joe7d6> can someone help me on this? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html my card doesnt fall into that category. to my knowledge only 'nvidia' module is loaded on my system. so i can ignore this right?
<Dave-Kubuntu> well all 3d things are slow
<|_ocke> taco?
<echostorm> yay!
<|_ocke> heh
<crimsun> |_ocke: I can't access your server; it's firewalled from my end.  That's why I ask people to use http://pastebin.ca
<macd> Dave-Kubuntu, do you have Section "DRI"   Mode 0666 EndSection in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|_ocke> it shouldnt be, i have it opened up to the world
<crimsun> |_ocke: it's firewalled from  /my/  end.  I'm at work.
<macd> 'Section "DRI"   Mode 0666 EndSection'
<|_ocke> http://12.17.178.65
<corpis> http://pastebin.ca/490683
<corpis> posted it
<crimsun> corpis: no, amixer -c0
<crimsun> corpis: that's a zero (0), not a capital oh (O)
<corpis> oops
<echostorm>  so I have to show off linux to a potiential client tomorrow... Im looking for the latest version of the install DVD on a relatively quick north american server.... cvan anyone point in the right direction?
<Dave-Kubuntu> Macd: yes and composte is set to 0 and the screen is aticonfig-(blah-blah)
<echostorm> I might even consider daily build if neccesary.
<crimsun> echostorm: use one of the mirrors.
<macd> Dave-Kubuntu, Im out of ideas
<crimsun> |_ocke: seriously, this will move a lot faster if you just paste it onto some other pastebin.
<scarter> danny3793: disabled the restricted ati drivers, no joy. same issue, wireless not functional after resuming from hibernation.
<crimsun> [or get someone who's not firewalled to do it for you.] 
<corpis> crimsun: , i get the same thing sir
<macd> Dave-Kubuntu, does fgl_glxgears or fglrxgears do the same?
<crimsun> corpis: from ``amixer -c0'' ?
<corpis> yes
<corpis> putting it in JUST like that
<echostorm> crimsum... the second option will be my choic, which is why i came here... was hoping for a direct link
<bullgard4> Does my Laptopcomputer or my battery have an Embedded Controller? My operating system Ubuntu 7.04 loads automatically the module i2c_ec. How to proceed to answer this question?
<crimsun> corpis: pastebin the output from ``lsusb -v''
<theTrav> hey gang, looking for some help playing xvid encoded media on ubuntu feisty
<crimsun> echostorm: are you seriously saying that you can't click the Download link on www.ubuntu.com ?
<ori> how do I private message myself?
<pyrohotdog> I have synergy setup between my Ubuntu and Debian box, and it works fine, but it doesn't sync my screensavers? Do I have to add something to the .conf file?
<echostorm> no i get there...
<Khrajin> ori: alt+z
<echostorm> heck i can get to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<ori> Khrajin: doesn't work...
<Khrajin> ori: :x sry
<corpis> http://pastebin.ca/490688
<macd> Dave-Kubuntu, you can also try adding the following to /etc/fstab 'tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0' and add in the Section DRI in /etc/X11/xorg.conf add 'group 0' then restart.
<ori> Khrajin: still nothing
<Khrajin> ori: :x = emoticon
<Ademan> hey whats the name of that gtk app that shows all of the standard widgets so you can view your theme?
<Khrajin> ./ori: /msg ori text
<echostorm> my problem is that the particular person i work for somehow has disabled the ability to access from there. Im looking for the specific link to download the I386 DVD iso... cuz frankly im gonna be an @ss and do it anyway, i have a burner lol
<Andruk> i recently installed lirc using the ubuntu howto here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty and installed mythtv using the howto here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Backend_Frontend_Desktop_O   now my box randomly reboots...anything i can check for errors?
<|_ocke> damn
<macd> echostorm, try http://cdimages.ubuntu.com maybe its not blocked.
<ori> ori: adsf
<|_ocke> that jut kille 3weeks uptime since i installed the new k7 kernel
<echostorm> thannx
<|Assassin`|> how do i install a beryl theme?
<ori> !ati|ori
<jero87> hello
<theTrav> hmm, ok it works
<macd> |Assassin`|, drag the theme into emerald theme manager
<theTrav> well, awesome
<crimsun> corpis: your hardware needs a quirk and is not currently supported.
<theTrav> just needed to restart totem
<|Assassin`|> like this one
<|Assassin`|> ok
<corpis> a quirk?
<theTrav> ok, so now my question becomes, how do I make totem play in full screen without displaying the controls?
<corpis> that sucks, worked with the last version of kubuntu I had =(
<jero87> I have a question on how to install nvidia 8800 gts drivers in ubuntu 7.04, i tried the envy script auto install and that failed, ive also tried downloading the Linux86x drivers from the site any suggestions?
<corpis> oh well =/
<|Assassin`|> where is the emerald theme manager?
<crimsun> corpis: the last version of Kubuntu is still supported.
<theTrav> ahh found it
<theTrav> was in right click context
<theTrav> w00t!
<Ademan> jero87: never ever use envy
<macd> jero87, chances are if you used automatix or envy, youve b0rked it up.
<theTrav> I got video playback on my projector!
<jero87> well i reinstalled it
* theTrav goes to watch pans labrynth
<jero87> i have a fresh ubuntu install
<theTrav> cyas
<Ademan> jero87: so you're trying to install the drivers?
<jero87> any suggestions guys?
<corpis> yea, i'll probably download it tonight
<jero87> yes
<macd> jero87, and what error do you get now?
<corpis> thx for the help crimsun
<echostorm> nice dude nice. stablizing at about 320KB/s which is great for here... thank you that went right though!
<non|inear> can anyone help configure intel 915gm/gml, 910gm?  trouble with new intel driver (gnome won't load, need i810), direct rendering, and xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation errors
<xlinux_> ive got an issue
<jero87> well i donloaded the file and did the "sh *drivername*" command like the website said
<jero87> but it says u have to run it from xserver
<echostorm> 3"28 remaining
<xlinux_> this ones a big problem for all Nvidia 9755 issues
<jero87> so i ran it from terminal
<jero87> and i still gives me an error
<macd> jero87, no you have to run it from console, not the xserver.
<|_ocke> restore session rocks
<macd> jero87, so what error did it give you
<jero87> it still says im in xserver
<Ademan> jero87: you need to hit ctrl+alt+f1 and login
<jero87> i logged out
<jero87> and logged into failsafe terminal
<jero87> and it still says your running xserver
<Ademan> hrm i would have thought it would complain about an incorrect runlevel
<jero87> nope
<jero87> im running it from root
<macd> jero87, yes crtl+alt+f1 login then type, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common stop then you can trun it.
<|_ocke> sudo?
<jero87> yes
<jero87> ok ill try that
<|_ocke> you gotta sudo it
<Ademan> jero87: macd is right
<jero87> ok
<jero87> ill try that
<jero87> thanks guys
<SeveredCross> Won't /etc/init/gdm restart restart X as well?
<Ademan> good luck
<|_ocke> k so i still dont have sound and i had to restet the system since last command
<echostorm> macd : thanks again
<jero87> oh btw do u know if the nvidia installer configures my xconf for me?
<Ademan> SeveredCross: we don't want to restart x though
<|_ocke> so i lost all that stuff
<Ademan> jero87: no it doesn't
<SeveredCross> Oh, okay.
<macd> SeveredCross, if we were trying to restart it, but we want to kill it.
<macd> jero87, yes it does.,
<SeveredCross> macd: Gotcha.
<crimsun> |_ocke: so now rerun ``bash alsa-info.sh''
<jero87> thanks macd
<jero87> if im back in 30 mins ill have reinstalled lol
<Ademan> macd: ?
<Ademan> jero87: wait
<jero87> sup?
<macd> Ademan, the nvidia installer does.
<echostorm> ok macd just rules on all fronts lol
<neztiti> guys any help
<neztiti> http://www.dm3t.com/uploads/2aa9716752.png
<Ademan> jero87: after you turn on X11 again, you may get an error
<jero87> what might it say?
<Ademan> jero87: something about the kernel module not matching the X11 driver
<neztiti> http://www.dm3t.com/uploads/318d456209.png
<echostorm> ok i have a hardware question...groan
<Ademan> jero87: in that case you need to edit /etc/defaults/linux-restricted-modules
<jero87> ok am i boned?
<Ademan> jero87: no not at all
<|_ocke> http://pastebin.ca/490693
<Ademan> jero87: inside that file you'll see a line DISABLED_MODULES=""   you want to change it to: DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<xlinux_> anyone in here have a video card working fine with the Nvidia 9755 driver?
<jero87> let me see if i can log into IRC on my other computer as well that way i can be in here while im doing it
<rAstari> xlinux: i do
<macd> good luck jero87 I wont be around for an hour or so.
<jero87> o ok
<rAstari> i got fx5200
<jero87> thats cool thanks guys
<Ademan> jero87: by the way, the correct filename is /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<|_ocke> xlinux_, mines works fine with a fx500 256mb
<rAstari> xlinux: i got fx5200
<|_ocke> agp
<echostorm> does anyoneone run any of this: MSI K9N Diamond AM2 Mobo , this uses an onboard Creative audigy2 SE audio chip, Nvidia 590SLI chipset, Nvidia Geforce 7900GTO graphics. can anyone confirm deny?
<xlinux_> what did you guys have to do?? I have mine installed, but I have black flashing and random freezes
<pibarnas> xlinux_: me too (fx5200).
<|_ocke> fx5500 i mean
<Ademan> macd: i'm 99% sure the nvidia installer DOESN'T configure your xorg.conf unless you ask it to
<Ademan> the last option
<shirish> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pibarnas> xlinux_: which's yours?
<|_ocke> yeah if you run it directyle as sudo it will ask, and you can have it do it for you
<xlinux_> Geforce 7600 with 9755 NVIDIA binary installed at killed X
<echostorm> im almost thinking im screwed just because of the rarity of my graphics card
<Andruk> i recently installed lirc using the ubuntu howto here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty and installed mythtv using the howto here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Backend_Frontend_Desktop_O   now my box randomly reboots...anything i can check for errors?
<crimsun> |_ocke: amixer set 'Surround' 80% && amixer set 'Surround' unmute && amixer set 'Center' unmute && amixer set 'LFE' unmute && amixer set 'Duplicate Front' unmute
<pibarnas> xlinux_: I had to put "NVagp" "1" to my fx5200 work with this driver...
<rAstari> xlinux:i followed the instructions at the wiki on the beryl website, worked
<xlinux_> If I use any type of 3d- games, beryl, composite effects, and it will freeze
<rAstari> xlinux try reinstalling it
<loco> hello, does anyone know how i can configure the extra two buttons on my trackball to pageup and pagedown
<xlinux_> I tried to the "easy solution for most problems" on the beryl wiki and I still have this problem
<jero872> ok im here lol
<echostorm> the PC im asking about now is mine...whic is probably gonna run xp till the end of time but gosh darnit... would be nice if i could run linux, and paly wow too
<hermes> hi, i recently upgraded to gigabit lan, is there a command to test lan speeds, or should i just try to time it with file transfers?
<danny3793> scarter: still there?
<xlinux_> pibarnas, did you have the flashing before you put that command in the xorg?
<smtlaissezfaire> I'm getting a timeout error when I try to run apt-get.  Can someone tell me why this is going on?
<scarter> danny3793: sure am...
<scarter> danny3793: disabled the restricted ati drivers, no joy. same issue, wireless not functional after resuming from hibernation.
<xlinux_> aRstari.. Ive done that at least 10 times
<loco> hello, does anyone know how i can configure the extra two buttons on my trackball to pageup and pagedown
<rAstari> xlinux what does your log say?
<echostorm> scarter : what mobo
<danny3793> scarter: hmmm, kk, ill look through the forums some more :P
<echostorm> Im kindof a linux wireless nut
<pibarnas> xlinux_: my X simply doesn't start... black screen before I put it.
<xlinux_> rAstari.. lemme check
<echostorm> what is your wireless chipset?
<neztiti> root@neztiti-desktop:/home/neztiti# sudo apt-get remove  libxine1
<neztiti> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<neztiti> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<neztiti> root@neztiti-desktop:/home/neztiti# sudo apt-get install  libxine1
<neztiti> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<neztiti> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me with this ? W: GPG error: http://e17.dunnewind.net feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 223020C2A7C6F0DF
<neztiti> sorry
<|_ocke> done
<echostorm> i dnno about my new hardware but let me take a crack at yours
<|_ocke> still 0 output
<|_ocke> through xmms
<crimsun> |_ocke: use aplay.
<danny3793> Scarter
<danny3793> scarter: i think i have found a fix for you
<smtlaissezfaire> Is anyone else having the timeout problems with security.ubuntu.com? I can't get any packages through apt-get.
<scarter> danny3793: yes?
<|_ocke> gimme an aplay test command plz
<|_ocke> same as before
<scarter> danny3793: excellent... what did you locate?
<jero872> ok ive installed the 8800 driver from console now what just restart or turn back on x11?
<crimsun> |_ocke: aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<danny3793> scarter: its on the forums but the person who posted about fixing it did not list how i think he means he used a method someone stated
<hermes> is there any linux program/command i can use to test lan bandwidth?
<|Assassin`|> how do i install an emerald theme
<|Assassin`|> O_o
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me with this ? W: GPG error: http://e17.dunnewind.net feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 223020C2A7C6F0DF
<xlinux_> which log guys?
<|Assassin`|> im in emerald themer 0.2.1
<danny3793> scarter: one method is to type "sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManger restartP" into the terminal after you wake the computer up from hibernation
<xlinux_> i would think the xorg log
<echostorm> heh... ok screw you scarter I offered my help 5 minutes ago... could have said no at least. It was a 1 page post! geez
<danny3793> scarter: that does not work for some though i notice, so lemme figure out method 2
<deCon> I need help setting up Xubuntu on an ollld computer!
<deCon> I need to know how to partition it specifically, for best performance
<jero872> thanks guys it works great :)
<|Assassin`|> how do i install an emerald theme  like for beryl
<danny3793> scarter: supposedly if you "whitelist" the module, it will allow wireless to work after hibernation/suspend has been woken up
<infernal_jesus>  deCon: all in one parition :P
<infernal_jesus> deCon: so /boot and / :P
<danny3793> scarter: im just not sure what white listing the module exactly means :S
<deCon> infernal_jesus, its 6.8GB on a P2 400mhz possible 256mb ram...
<danny3793> scarter: here is what one person posted, im sure your module may be different: "I added ipw3945 to MODULES_WHITELIST in /etc/default/acpi-support, restarted acpid and acpi-support, suspended, the light stayed on, when I restarted, wireless was back."
<deCon> infernal_jesus, and i added another 5GB harddrive, but i dont think its detected yet...it only shows hda1 in bios install area
<scarter> danny3793: i remember reading something about whitelist'ing, let me see if its in the same place as the blacklist file...
<|Assassin`|> ok?
<deCon> infernal_jesus, so how much do i want to make a /boot?
<digital_funeral> what is the terminal command to delete a file/folder?
<|Assassin`|> how did you get it
<danny3793> scarter: it should be in the /etc/default/acpi-support listed above from the post i c/ped into my msg
<deCon> digital_funeral, sudo rm /path/to/file/or/folder
<bluefox83> ok, i can't get anything on ncb.com to play, and i want my Heroes hook up D:
<xlinux_> the flashes would make me think xorg, but the fact that the system completely freezes makes me think system
<infernal_jesus> deCon: not a lot, I think the install should make it automatically
<digital_funeral> ty
<scarter> danny3793: what's the link to the forum posting?
<xlinux_> my logs dont seem to show the freeze
<|Assassin`|> how do i install an emerald theme
<echostorm> this is what annoys me. I have a bad feeling not only do i have a better pc than most the community; my pc is better than most the developers. that makes it hard to choose this os
<danny3793> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425474&highlight=HIBERNATE
<wacky> can anyone assist me installing mutt imap-client, please ?
<echostorm> i just want things to work
<deCon> infernal_jesus, well it needs me to partition, and its asking how much for the first % of the drive. 6.8GB, how much % do i make the boot?
<scarter> echostorm: i didn't see your post, what was it that you said that i ignored and offended you over?
<echostorm> or answers to make em work
<joe7d6> i want to install the latest nvidia driver on feisty. what am i going to do? i think i need kernel source. anything else? oh i need to ditch the restricted driver first right? advice...
<deCon> echostorm, what makes your computer so hot?
<erfdain> How do I delete previous kernels?
<xlinux_> anybody?
<echostorm> \you didnt offend me scarter, i was just annoyed... did you get your answer
<non|inear> does anyone know how i can check the ram allocatoin to my intel graphics card?  looked in xorg log file but confused by what it says there
<infernal_jesus> deCon: just  a sec
<deCon> erfdain, go to Synaptic under base and find the kernel modules called linux-........ and delete the ones you dont want
<deCon> infernal_jesus, thanks
<echostorm> decon , frankly nothing... thats why im trying to get ubuntu support.\
<jero872> ok i restarted  my computer and i got an xserver error saying that the nvidia kernel was mismatched or something?
<scarter> echostorm: still in progress... notebooks can be so troublesome when dealing with the little details.
<danny3793> echostorm: why did you just contridict yourself?...first your computer is hot, then its not? lol
<millinao> How would I pipe A's stdin to B and B's stdout to A?
<echostorm> \
<wacky> <xlinux_>: yes anybody ... :-)
<xlinux_> wacky, know anything about video stuff?
<deCon> echostorm, you said it was better...so whats the issue?
<loco> hello, does anyone know how i can configure the extra two buttons on my trackball to pageup and pagedown
<infernal_jesus> deCon: it just has to be the first partition
<infernal_jesus> I'll tell you the size of mine
<deCon> echostorm, specifically....? i have a really nice computer too, but most of it preconfigures
<xlinux_> ive tried the forums and everything.. im actually thinking about trying Sabayon rather than keep Ubuntu, solely for the freezing
<deCon> infernal_jesus, well how much does boot NEED? with an installation such as xubuntu?
<echostorm> dcon let me scroll up to make sure im not stupid or mistyped what i was thinking
<erfdain> so I want to keep the latest kernel.  the 2.6.17 is older than the 2.6.20 right?
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know is this a good IDE for web development? (php, css, html)? http://www.aptana.org/
<joe7d6> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deCon> echostorm, i dont know what your problem is exactly, i jumped in when you said your pc was better than most developers
<danny3793> scarter: do you know your module name for your network card?
<infernal_jesus> deCon: it doesn't need a lot, 100mb is more than enough :P
<deCon> echostorm, do you have a specific issue?
<deCon> erfdain, yes
<erfdain> thanks so much
<danny3793> scarter: i believe you can get the name from your xorg.conf file, lemme make sure
<echostorm> dcon actually a very specific one
<deCon> infernal_jesus, oh sweet....and the rest is home?
<eifzon> how do i create the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup ?
<non|inear> how do i view the user list in xchat? has been annoying me for days :P
<infernal_jesus> deCon, the rest is /
<erfdain> I only have limited space for ubuntu right now so I'm tyring to keep it as cleen as I can until we move and I go hard core ubuntu
<Greevous> eifzon: you can copy it through the terminal
<infernal_jesus> deCon: but if you want you can make two separate partitions for / and  /home
<danny3793> maybe not, lol, google time :P
<Greevous> eifzon: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /~
<digital_k> hello all :)
<Greevous> eifzon: etc...
<ykphuah> anyone having problems with ipw3945 and dropped packets?
<digital_funeral> for some reason i can't modify a bunch of files
<eifzon> thx Greevous :}
<Greevous> eifzon: no problem
<wacky> <xlinux_>: no, not very much, I tried a few programs and codecs ... what do you mean exactly ?
<gregorovius> is kdar available in the ubuntu repos? I can't seem to find it
<digital_k> is anyone here using ubuntu studio yet? if so, what do you think of it/
<jero872> how do i have the changes to /etc/defaults/linux-restricted-modules i made in vim?
<deCon> infernal_jesus, heres the problem, i'm not sure if the second drive i put in is showing...it didn't show two drives immeadiately, but i'm not used to the xubuntu install splash. should i make the whole remainder "/" and hope i can put the other drive as /home?
<digital_k> im considering installing, but not sure
<digital_funeral> when specifying the correct name and everything, it gives me a "no such file or directory"
<loco> hello, does anyone know how i can configure the extra two buttons on my trackball to pageup and pagedown
<deCon> infernal_jesus, i was hoping to improve performance by separating the swap to the other drive
<Flannel> !mouse | loco
<ubotu> loco: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<kahrytan> I have a weird problem. My gnome-terminal won't let me type F. It brings up Gnome Terminal help. Somehow, the Help key got changed from F1 to F
<danny3793> loco
<infernal_jesus> deCon: how much RAM do you have?
<xlinux_> wacky, im having this problem with having my screen flash black. After a while the system will totally freeze...
<danny3793> loco: i have something that may help you a bit, i had to do the same thing
<loco> danny3793: yes
<danny3793> loco: PM me
<infernal_jesus> deCon: well swap is a separate partition you create
<deCon> infernal_jesus, i'm not sure...i frankensteined the box a couple days ago and didn't care to check, more than 128, but its old..so probably pc100 style
<xlinux_> im using the 9755 binary from the Nvidia website
<echostorm> dcon I run an msi k9n Diamon mobo with a 590 NVIDIA SLI chip... this runs an integrated audigy SE onboard chip (not common i know) .... im having distortion problems off a fresh build (volume too high = nasty) I also own an NVidia GEForve 790GTO whic is essentially a modded 7900GTX for discussion... im having serious problems with these 2 devices
<wacky> do you use beryl or 3d-stuff?
<deCon> infernal_jesus, right, but i heard if its on another disk, it can seek faster than having to switch between the / and /swap on the same physical drive
<echostorm> dcon hey you asked took me awhile to type
<scarter> danny3793: ok... i added 'bcm43xx' to the 'WHITELIST_MODULES' entry in 'acpi-support', i'll see if that makes a diff... be back soon.
<deCon> echostorm, so what exactly are you trying to figure out?
<danny3793> scarter: ok, best of luck :D
<kahrytan> How do you run bin files?
<deCon> echostorm, try "decon" when spelling, i didn't notice your last one
<xlinux_> yes... it doesnt matter whether im playing a 3d game, using beryl, using composite effects, etc.. it will eventually freeze
<infernal_jesus> deCon: I wouldn't really know about that. I know that reiser4 fs is faster than ext3
<infernal_jesus> deCon: so you might want to try out reiser4
<xlinux_> if I dont use 3d effects, than it will run forever
<deCon> echostorm, have you installed the restricted drivers for your nvidia yet?
<wacky> xlinux_: do you use mutt-client for mail?
<danny3793> xlinux_: do you have an nVidia card?
<Kaliree> I have an Feisty and an audigy 1 soundcard that isn't giving me sound in Ubuntu. I tried everything I could find in the forums, so I am hoping here can help, please?!
<deCon> infernal_jesus, what makes it that way? that makes me mad, i should switch my box over now
<xlinux_> danny3793, yes I do
<infernal_jesus> deCon: but reiser4 is good for files, so you csna install your system on / as ext3, and make a /home partition reiser4
<echostorm> decon of course , im actually getting ready to attempt go 3 with fiesty after the dvd loads
<xlinux_> wacky, I use thunderbird mail
<infernal_jesus> deCon: what makes what what way? :P
<deCon> echostorm, interesting, so what exactly is it telling you?
<locolbd> danny3793: where r u?
<xlinux_> I have a geforce 7600
<danny3793> xlinux_: restricted drivers for GPUs do not allow for 3D acceleration, that may be your down fall when using 3D apps
<deCon> infernal_jesus, reiser4?
<echostorm> decon I have to kill it every couple of days for work if things arent 80%
<danny3793> loco: what do you mean, where am i
<infernal_jesus> deCon: It's just faster, they tested it and it is
<jero872> how do i save the linux-restricted-modules-common file after i edit it?
<deCon> echostorm, hmm, what are the SPECIFIC problems?
<infernal_jesus> just a sec
<locolbd> danny3793: you are not responding to my PM
<xlinux_> I use 3d acceleration all the time and it works.. it just eventually freezes
<danny3793> loco: i did respond, asking how many buttons your mouse has :P
<deCon> infernal_jesus, can i use it on my amazing box and still have swapping capabilities between my windows partition and ubuntu one?
<danny3793> xlinux_: have you tried installing the actual drivers for your GPU?
<xlinux_> I would imagine the drivers off of nvidias website allow for 3d accel
<infernal_jesus> deCon: http://www.namesys.com/intbenchmarks/mongo/06.02.11.belka.crc/charts/comp.html
<infernal_jesus> deCon: do you mean dual-boot?
<danny3793> loco: we can talk in here since i am not recieving your PMs, How many buttons does your mouse have?
<echostorm> decon the interesting thing about the video card is... if i do everything by the book we have things finer but...
<xlinux_> According to the nvidia website, my video card uses the 9755 nvidia driver
<locolbd> danny3793: didnt get it
<danny3793> xlinux_: if you want to install the easy way, i would try envy, and just do a manual install and select the version you want to use
<Kaliree> Hi, can anyone help me with a sound card issue in Feisty?
<locolbd> danny3793:  my trackball has 4 buttons then the ba
<xlinux_> Envy never works
<locolbd> kaliree: what is the issue
<wacky> sorry - i fear i can't help you by 3d-stuff ...
<deCon> infernal_jesus, yes...i dual boot, but i like being able to swap files back and forth from both systems, and i think reiser isn't readable from windows in anyt way
<xlinux_> it always crashes my xwindow
<TakeOut{u}> i've never had any problems with it xlinux_
<echostorm> decon things get crazy - all the tests will come back right but ill get 21FPS in glxgears
<danny3793> xlinux_: i used envy to install my GPU drivers, i just had some problems using the automated install
<infernal_jesus> deCon: ah..
<infernal_jesus> deCon: oh, nevermind then :)
<michael> ! ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<echostorm> decon no reason whatsover... i can verify things are loded right from a script lol
<Kaliree> My audigy1 isn't giving me any sound at all, even though the alsa mixer says it's there as does the hardware appelet
<danny3793> xlinux_: using envy to automatically install my nVidia drivers for my GPU caused my xServer to crash also, if that happens use the nv driver and try to manually install the nvidia drivers
<deCon> echostorm, is it a software issue within the game?
<xlinux_> is it just the 9755 driver from the website that has these issues that im having
<deCon> infernal_jesus, so it isn't detecting the second harddrive, but i wanted to partition both of them, any ideas?
<jero872> how do i change the linux-restricted-modules-common to write instead of read only?
<joseph> anyone here know of good multi-point video conferenciong software?
<infernal_jesus> de
<|_ocke> k so im back
<infernal_jesus> deCon: is it formatted?
<|_ocke> any other ideas with the alsa
<echostorm> decon absolutely not... I would ave made it game specific... this little bugger is in Gnome
<locolbd> danny3793:  my trackball has 4 buttons then the ball
<danny3793> loco: why do you keep repeating the same thing to me?...
<echostorm> decon needless to say its not fun when trying to make converts lol
<locolbd> danny3793:  cause u not responding
<danny3793> xlinux_: im not sure which driver version i have, lemme check...
<BlackCow> hello
<danny3793> loco: the scroll wheel is 3 buttons in itself...
<BlackCow> just want to make sure it is possible to make a new partition on a disk with windows already installed on it?
<xlinux_> ok, pardon my questions.. but whats the difference? I mean, envy installs the 9755 version too, so whats the difference between envy doing and me doing it from the prompt
<wacky> <joseph>: maybe ekiga ...
<deCon> infernal_jesus, I don't know, its an OLD windows HDD that i stole from another box and just slid in and plugged in...
<xlinux_> thanks danny
<echostorm> decon I havent gotten far enough to try it in a game frankly
<deCon> echostorm, are you using beryl?
<joseph> wacky.. i don't think that I can be in two calls at once though
<joseph> like a conference
<locolbd> danny3793:  i have a trackball, so it never moves, i have 2 buttons on either sides and then a ball in the center to move the cursor
<joseph> that's my concern
<Andruk> ubuntu randomly reboots, anywhere i can check for errors?
<infernal_jesus> deCon: rn fdisk
<deCon> echostorm, and have you tried switching to the beta drivers? or other nvidia drivers?
<echostorm> decon havent tried ityet... am willing to
<locolbd> danny3793:  so i have 4 buttons, left and right, then page up , page down
<danny3793> xlinux_: installing through the terminal uses the ubuntu repository, and not a driver from nvidia itself, envy downloads the driver from nvidia
<deCon> infernal_jesus, i dont have a CLI, its a text based GUI install
<deCon> echostorm, have you configured your xorg.conf properly to support your monitor/video card?
<echostorm> decon no havent tried betas... went with latest and greatest.
<danny3793> loco: ohhh dear, i dont know how to get one of those things working, lol...i have a regular mouse, you have a mouse like my dad has :P
<infernal_jesus> deCon: fdisk :)
<xlinux_> I see what you mean.. let me be more clear
<deCon> echostorm, you might look into the betas
<Kaliree> locolbd, my soundcard is recognized by the alsa, but it is not producing any sound
<BlackCow> can I make a new partition on an already formated disk?
<danny3793> xlinux_: i have 9755 installed also, are you sure you have told restricted drivers to no longer run your GPU?
<xlinux_> I downloaded the driver from the nvidia website, killed X, and installed it at the command prompt
<|_ocke> i have 9755 too, works great
<crimsun> Kaliree: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<xlinux_> I dont have restricted modules installed.. none
<crimsun> |_ocke: what was the result of the test?
<|Assassin`|> How do i install emerald themes?
<locolbd> danny3793:  but u can scroll up and down right?
<|_ocke> ill get a new result 1 sec
<locolbd> danny3793:  but u can scroll up and down right?
<danny3793> loco: yes i have a scroll wheel ball in the middle of both "clickers" but your mouse may be setup differently
<BlackCow> right so assuming you can make a new partition, when I try to make a new partition automatically it just freezes up on it
<wacky> <joseph> skype!? hmm - i haven't tryed it yet - besides, it's evel closed-source ... :-/
<|_ocke> http://pastebin.ca/490713
<BlackCow> should i do manual?
<joseph> no video in linux
<joseph> and no multipoint
<joseph> ...
<deCon> infernal_jesus, i think i'm just going to wipe both drives by auto partitioning...i was going to try and save some, but its not worth it...lets see what auto can do
<joseph> i apreciate you trying to help though
<infernal_jesus> deCon: ok
<locolbd> kaliree: go to you terminal, type alsamixer, then tell me what the card type you have
<danny3793> loco: your mouse is confusing a bit lol, ok so you have left and right clickers, and then you have the ball which moves up, down, left, and right?
<joseph> i'm jus thoping that someone has some ideas i haven't thought of
<joseph> :-)
<joseph> good suggestions so far though
<|_ocke> BlackCow, use gparted
<insmod> xlinux_: it should work did it install ok ?
<|_ocke> with the livecd
<locolbd> kaliree: by the way did you try bring up the volume on the volume control
<BlackCow> gparted?
<BlackCow> k
<danny3793> xlinux_: did you have any problems with X starting up after you installed it?
<|_ocke> gparted is the best partition editor evef
<|_ocke> ever
<xlinux_> no, i had no issues at all
<|Assassin`|> please someone help
<|Assassin`|> How do i install emerald themes?
<locolbd> danny3793:  okay forget the ball
<|_ocke> beats the holy crap out of partition magic
<xlinux_> starts up with the Nvidia splash screen
<BlackCow> can I run it off the CD?
<insmod> xlinux_: cool
<crimsun> |_ocke: amixer set 'Capture' nocap
<|_ocke> and is included on all ubuntu livecds
<|Assassin`|> ive asked like 12 times in the past hour or so
<xlinux_> i can play games, glx gears works, and I can use beryl
<crimsun> |_ocke: then, try setting all four DXS elements to 90%
<locolbd> danny3793:  i have four buttons, left and right buttons, then i have one for pageup and one for page down
<wacky> joseph: with other words: i have no idea, sir ... ;-)
<joseph> its ok
<danny3793> assassin: go to System -> Admin -> synaptic package manager, and search for Berly, Emerald will be in the list
<joseph> i appreciate the help
<|_ocke>   Front Left: Capture 0 [0%]  [off] 
<|_ocke>   Front Right: Capture 0 [0%]  [off] 
<joseph> at least i know i'm not missing anything obvious
<|Assassin`|> well i have that
<scarter> danny3793: no such luck either... guess i'll continue to live with it... about every couple of weeks i google and search for forums to see if anyone has posted anything new... same ol' same ol'... i really appreciate all your efforts.
<|Assassin`|> i want to install a theme
<Kaliree> crimsun, what did you want me to dl from that page?
<insmod> xlinux_: awsome that's how i always do it
<|Assassin`|> but i cant get it to work
<xlinux_> BUT after a while, the screen starts flashing black randomly, and then, the system will freeze to the point of where I need to do a hard power down
<insmod> xlinux_: how is your fps ?
<crimsun> Kaliree: download, save, and run the alsa-info.sh script  as ``bash alsa-info.sh''
<xlinux_> lemme check
<|_ocke> all dxs are at 81
<insmod> xlinux_: ah
<danny3793> scarter: no problem man, i hope someone comes out with a fix for it soon, atleast your problem is a bit less horrible than mine :P:
<danny3793> LOL*
<Kaliree> Okay, give me a sec, I'm a linux noob.
<scarter> danny3793: so true!
<crimsun> |_ocke: set them to at least 90%
<xlinux_> averages at 4800fps
<danny3793> loco: give me one second to get some things together
<xlinux_> wait, 5100fps
<insmod> xlinux_: did you read the readme?
<insmod> xlinux_: awsome fps what card ?
<wacky> joseph: http://asterisk.org/ could be what you are looking for ...
<locolbd> danny3793:  k
<joseph> yeah
<joseph> i've looked into that
<xlinux_> geforce 7600
<joseph> and it might work
<|Assassin`|> any ideas??
<joseph> i was hoping to find something that didn't require a dedicated server though
<locolbd> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<BlackCow> gparted, must be root to run, can be used as a weapon of mass destruction :-P that's comforting!
<xlinux_> i believe I read the readme.. its been so long since I started installing the drivers this way
<Prez> hello
<xlinux_> just now, after running glx gears, my screen just flashed black
<danny3793> loco: ok, go to here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , and paste up what your xorg.conf has inside of it for your mouse, im going to try and get you setup
<xlinux_> aand again..
<tondar> hello all
<xlinux_> it may freeze here soon, so if it does ill be back..
<Prez> this is strange, i can connect to several networks fine, but i connect to undernet and then to any channel and x-chat crashes completely, any ideas?
<insmod> xlinux_: glx may be conflicting did you unload the drivers it told you to in the readme
<xlinux_> hold on.. lemme check
<danny3793> scarter: are you still there?
<Kaliree> crimsun, do I just run the script through the terminal? It keeps telling me the command is not found
<Sam_> hey guys i got a problem with my ISP, i need to type :99 because my ISP blocks port 80
<Sam_> is there any program in ubuntu that will forward the ports so everything that comes in on 80 forwards to 90
<crimsun> Kaliree: yes.  Where did you download and save the script?
<Sam_> so people do not have to do the annyoing
<Kaliree> Sorry it took so long, my antivirus was blocking the dl.
<Kaliree> On the desktop.
<wacky> <joseph>: i never get to know a possibility that didn't require a dedicated server ...
<infernal_jesus> Sam_: how can your ISP block port 80?
<danny3793> Sam_: LMAO, you are kidding me right? i would call up your ISP and ask them to unblock the web :)
<Andruk> ubuntu randomly reboots, any help would be greatly appreciated?
<Kaliree> Do I need to change to that directory and then run it?
<infernal_jesus> Sam_: that's the port you surf web pages through
<joseph> yeah
<joseph> that's why i asked here
<joseph> where everyone is smarter than me
<joseph> :-)
<Sam_> i understand
<Sam_> but my ISP
<locolbd> danny3793:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21102/
<Sam_> My ISP blocks hosting on port 80
<crimsun> Kaliree: bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<Sam_> like i can recieve data
<Sam_> but i cant send data
<wacky> i think asterisk is the best choice ...
<Sam_> they have some filtering thingy
<|_ocke> Sam_, what are you on, clearwire?
<Sam_> Cox
<xlinux_> insmod, im currently reading the readme to make sure ive done everything...
<locolbd> kaliree: no, just run it in whatever dir you are in
<Sam_> im wonding if like port triggerin on my linksys will do it
<Sam_> my domain is registerd with namecheap
<tondar> k
<Khrajin> macd: still around?
<Sam_> idk if they have a service for free or somethin, cause i got my own dns setup, just i need that dam port thingy fixed
<BlackCow> im running gparted, i really have no clue what im doing with it :-/
<insmod> xlinux_: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/chapter-03-section-02.html
<Sam_> unless. hmm would somehting like if i did ns1.samfiles.com
<Sam_> which is my site
<eifzon> does anyone here got problem with tabbing in steam?
<Sam_> ...
<infernal_jesus> Sam_: linksys router can have port forwarding
<macd> Khrajin, sorta
<|Assassin`|> OK about beryl
<Sam_> and i did it on the ip 68.111.85.216:99
<|Assassin`|> ??
<Sam_> ?????
<infernal_jesus> Sam_: go to Applications and Gaming > Port forward
<Sam_> i understand port forwarding or trigering, but waht does taht actauully do
<|Assassin`|> how do i get the theme to install
<Kaliree> It's telling me permission denied.
<Sam_> i user port forwarding to open ports
<Khrajin> macd: Reset mobo defaults and realized a processor died... Could that prompt the tty error? lol
<danny3793> loco: ok, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21104/
<Sam_> port triggering
<locolbd> sudo alsamixer
<infernal_jesus> Sam_: a request comes on port 80 on the router
<Sam_> is the one that changes ports
<Sam_> it will send out to another pot?
<Kaliree> How do I go root without losing switching GUI's.
<Sam_> port?
<macd> Khrajin, yessir.
<infernal_jesus> Sam_: the router can then either forward the port somewhere or block it
<locolbd> kaliree: sudo alsamixer
<Kaliree> Gotcha.
<locolbd> kaliree: then type in your password
<Sam_> so what about trigger what is that
<danny3793> loco: replace that with your xorg.conf and your mouse should work, if not we can switch the 4 5 with 2 3 and hope that works :P
<crimsun> Kaliree: did you type precisely what I gave you?  ``bash alsa-info.sh''
<|Assassin`|> how do i install the beryl theme?
<infernal_jesus> Sam_: if you tell it to go to another port, linksys router will forward it to the port on the machine specified
<Sam_> i understnad
<Sam_> i need it for outband
<danny3793> assassin: i told you to go to synaptic package managera nd search for Beryl
<Sam_> if someone types in my adress,
<Sam_> it will go but i cant send the data back
<Sam_> what if on like namecheap.....
<|Assassin`|> i did
<Sam_> hmm
<infernal_jesus> Sam_: send data back?
<Kaliree> Yes I did.
<Sam_> i did
<|Assassin`|> i have it
<Kaliree> With and without the quotes.
<wacky> .
<|Assassin`|> but how do i get it to work?
<danny3793> Sam_: that is probably more for you protection of not getting your net cut off lol
<Sam_> like i have to use something besdies port 80
<Kaliree> I have also been into the alsa mixer
<danny3793> assassin: did you download the Beryl-Manager?
<Sam_> no they want you to pay like 250 a month for the unblocked vesion
<Sam_> which is BS
<crimsun> Kaliree: and you said you downloaded and saved the script on the desktop?
<bluefox83> can someone go to nbc.com/heroes and let me know if the episode plays? i can't get heroes to play for some reason :(
<Sam_> cause they really dont want you hosting
<danny3793> Sam_: why not change ISPs then? :P
<Sam_> to eat there bandwith..Z!
<|Assassin`|> yes
<Sam_> lol
<Sam_> because cox is the fastest and the cheapest where i am
<guycook> Hi, I"m the newest person , 48% done with formatting the partion of the 7.04 Ubuntu 64bit
<Sam_> i dont get verizon FIOS
<Sam_> but its like 45 bucks a month
<Kaliree> I accidently opened it from the location at first, but it is now on my desktop and I have tried the command since.
<Sam_> 12  dwnload
<Sam_> 1 or 2 upload
<crimsun> Kaliree: copy and paste this command:  bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<Sam_> mpbs
<Sam_> dhZ
<|Assassin`|> where would it have shown up at?
<danny3793> Assassin: go to Applications -> System Tools and click on Beryl Manager, a red gem should appear in your task bar, right click that red gem and go to Select Window Manager and tell it to use Beryl
<Kaliree> I can't copy that into terminal can I?
<xlinux_> insmod, my xorg looks correct according to that readme
<crimsun> Kaliree: yes you can.
<Kaliree> Nm.
<danny3793> assasin: if you have a problem with your title bars tell me after you do this, press ALT F2 and type metacity --replace and hit enter
<Kaliree> Lol.
<Kaliree> I'm a noob.
<Kaliree> Such a noob.
<guderian_ubuntu> hola
<guderian_ubuntu> soy nuevo
<guycook> Kaliree, me too
<Kaliree> Voila! It worked.
<insmod> xlinux_: no dri or glcore ?
<m0u5e> does anyone know how change default port connections in xchat-gnome ?
<guderian_ubuntu> alguien habla espaol?
<Myrtti> good morning
<Myrtti> !es | guderian_ubuntu
<Kaliree> So do you want me to give that URL now?
<ubotu> guderian_ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<locolbd> danny3793:  that dont work, it just make that extra button do the same thing like the right click
<infernal_jesus> guderian_ubuntu: no :)
<crimsun> Kaliree: yes.
<guycook> Does ubuntu find my DSL router and get it's IP ? Or does it need to be told.
<guderian_ubuntu> gracias
<Kaliree> http://pastebin.ca/490727
<Kaliree> http://pastebin.ca/490727
<Kaliree> http://pastebin.ca/490727
<danny3793> loco: does atleast one of the buttons work?
<locolbd> danny3793:  it does not scroll
<Kaliree> Oops.
<BlackCow> im trying to install ubuntu and im resizing my partition but it just freezes up :-/ any help?
<Kaliree> Well it's there either way.
<Kaliree> :)
<BlackCow> its just staying on it
<danny3793> loco: ok, does anything else on the mouse make it scroll?
<locolbd> danny3793:  yeah but not doing the correct function
<BlackCow> how long should it take to resize
<locolbd> danny3793:  No
<danny3793> loco: i need to know what buttons if any make it scroll...oh ok lemme try something then
<crimsun> Kaliree: amixer set 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' unmute
<xlinux_> insmod, no, i have neither
<Khrajin> Anyone seen the '8101:Processor 2 failed BIST' error? Particularly the BIST
<danny3793> loco: OOHHH IM SORRY, Ok hold on i forgot to edit another line LOL
<crimsun> Kaliree: that's a precise command.  Just copy and paste it into the Terminal, then press Enter.
<Sam_> so anyone
<eifzon> where can i change my nvidia settings without writing nvidia-settings in ubuntu?
<Sam_> is there something that i can do??
<Andruk> what log files are there in feisty?
<Ademan> 128mb system ram,   ubuntu or xubuntu?  (using the alternate installer either way)
<Kaliree> Okay.
<crimsun> Andruk: see /var/log/  contents
<danny3793> loco: there ya go, try that sorry bout that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21105/
<BlackCow> well im just going to let it be while it trys to resize
<insmod> xlinux_: hmm uload glx -- does it still happen?
<danny3793> scarter: are you still there?
<wacky> good morning all together !! its 7 o'clock in the morning - 8
<locolbd> danny3793:  if it works, i'm wont be mad:D
<BlackCow> i can't imagine it taking this long but no one seems to be awncering so, meh
<guycook> BlackCow, which version are you trying to install?
<guycook> BlackCow, I'm installing 7.04 for the first time myself.
<Andruk> crimsun: thank you
<danny3793> loco: lol, :P, lets hope it works then ;), all you can do is try try again though :P
<xlinux_> insmod, what exactly do you mean?
<guycook> BlackCow, I"m using the entire drive though.
<wacky> 8C out there and the sky is clear ... 8))
<danny3793> assassin: did it work?...
<xlinux_> glx loads in the xorg.conf.. so what would a terminal entry do?
<|Assassin`|> just confused
<BlackCow> um what version is edgy?
<BlackCow> thats what im trying to install
<crimsun> 6.10
<danny3793> assassin: about what
<insmod> xlinux_: in xorg hash the line load "glx"
<BlackCow> ah, yeah I got ubuntu ultimate version
<BlackCow> with 6.10
<BlackCow> ive installed ubuntu on the entire drive b4
<xlinux_> haha, by hash you mean --
<BlackCow> but this is the first time trying to resize a partition
<damyhonn> can anyone help me?
<insmod> xlinux_: # load "glx" so glx doesn't load reload X and see if it still happens
<|Assassin`|> select window manager > beryl then what danny?
<guycook> BlackCow, I won't be much help I"m on my first install ever of ubuntu
<wacky> xlinux_: lol
<crimsun> Kaliree: so, what are the results from testing an audio file?
<danny3793> Assassin: can you still see your windows title bars??
<xlinux_> hey.. i always called # pound
<xlinux_> lol
<guycook> BlackCow, my big worry is getting the dual monitors to work
<Sam_> anyone try my site
<|Assassin`|> yea
<Sam_> can you see if it works?
<Sam_> www.samfiles.com
<locolbd> danny3793:  it works but it just does the job of the left and right buttons
<BlackCow> well thanks for acknowledging my existence guycook :-)
<|Assassin`|> but i dont think it checked beryl
<xlinux_> ill give it a shot..
<locolbd> danny3793:  it dont work
<locolbd> danny3793:  it dont scroll
<danny3793> loco: does it work anywhere on the mouse?
<BlackCow> i remember it being a pain in the ass setting up a wide screen resolution
<Sam_> if it doesnt...
<Kaliree> Sorry. I just finished trying it out.
<|Assassin`|> its still for metacity
<guycook> BlackCow, you're welcome.
<locolbd> danny3793:  thank for tyrin to help
<Sam_> then i have to do the annyone port thing
<guycook> oh, I"m on reboot just a sec
<Kaliree> It doesn't seem like it worked.
<xlinux_> ill be back
<danny3793> loco: dont leave yet :P, we have a few more things to try :P
<Kaliree> Oh, wait, maybe it did.
<danny3793> is it working on diff buttons other than the correct ones??
<BlackCow> any one know how long this should take?
<|Assassin`|> me?
<BlackCow> its been going for 10 min so far
<danny3793> assassin: make sure Beryl is selected :P
<|Assassin`|> i did but it wont select it
<|Assassin`|> :)
<danny3793> loco: is it working on diff buttons other than the correct ones??
<Prez> so what could cause xchat to only crash when i join achannel on undernet?
<Khrajin> Theoretically could you pop in the live ubuntu CD to a system w/o a hard-disk and have it load up fine?
<rohan> how can i start or stop the hal service ?
<|Assassin`|> wow your talking to like three or four different people danny you must be stressed lol
<Kaliree> Nope. Still nothing.
<Khrajin> live/install
<|Assassin`|> and more questions
<majd__> Hey, is there a way to fix the trackpad issue with the macbook?
<crimsun> Kaliree: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' give you anything audible?
<majd__> i.e. the scroll and right click
<danny3793> assassin: weird...well if you want to change your theme, go ahead and right click on the red gem, and select Emerald Theme Manager, and in there there should be some themes
<|Assassin`|> maybe i'm missing something
<majd__> !macbook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macbook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny3793> assassin: it happens :P
<foug> how do i install ventrillo? i downloaded the .tar but it came with no readme
<Kaliree> No.
<|Assassin`|> yea but how do i select a theme and install it :)
<danny3793> foug: what kind of files are inside of the .tar?
<xlinux_> haha.. ok I see what you were going for.. but I already determined that its as a result of GLX, or the nvidia drivers
<Sam_> its esy
<Sam_> ventrilo is easy
<guycook> BlackCow, are you using dual monitors with your ubuntu?
<Sam_> just use winscp or do this
<rohan> i think there's a problem in the backports packages of HAL. there is no way to start or stop the hal service ! can someone please check on their system and tell me whehter "ls /etc/init.d/*hal*" gives any result except halt ?
<danny3793> assassin: all you do is click on the theme you want to display ;)
<BlackCow> no
<Sam_> are you doign it through wget
<locolbd> danny3793:  no everything works as normal, the extra two buttons just work as left and right buttons now
<foug> danny3793: a license, ventrillo_srv.ini and ventrillo_status, along with srv.htm and just srv no .extension
<|Assassin`|> hmmm
<xlinux_> it will not flash black or freeze if I dont do anything 3d
<|Assassin`|> but it wont do anything
<BlackCow> the ubuntu fourms should help you out
<danny3793> loco: PERFECT! :D, now lemme switch those around and hope it works ;)
<crimsun> Kaliree: pastebin the output from ``amixer''
<crimsun> Kaliree: then tell me the url
<Khrajin> Theoretically could you pop in the live/install ubuntu CD to a system w/o a hard-disk and have it load up fine?
<Kaliree> I do have a little bit of white noise now though, but only a hum.
<|Assassin`|> i may be missing a component??
<Kaliree> Okay.
<danny3793> assassin: if it doesnt then that means that Beryl probably controls the themes, so youll have to get Beryl to become your theme, try ALT-F2 Beryl --replace
<BlackCow> i think i remember coming across doing dual monitors when trying to figure out wide screen resolutions
<insmod> xlinux_: then glx is borked
<rohan> crimsun: when you are free, please have a look - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/109882
<danny3793> assassin: maybe, lemme get you a list of what i have installed, my beryl works fine, give me a sec :P
<BlackCow> something isn't right, it shouldn't take this long
<xlinux_> ok.. how do I fix it? Dont laugh at the broadness of this question.. lol
<danny3793> loco: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21106/ , try that configuration right there, tell me if it works ;)
<guycook> BlackCow, I agree you should've had progress by now I"d think, did you google for clues?
<|Assassin`|> damn nothing
<danny3793> assassin: ok now to get you the list :P
<Kaliree> How do I "pastebin it"?
<BlackCow> yeah they said to do it manually
<wacky> back ...
<insmod> xlinux_: so you are sure with no glx it is fine?
<guycook> Ah, sound works!
<rohan> Kaliree: go on pastebin.com , paste it, and give us the url
<danny3793> khrajin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<|Assassin`|> can u talk on a pm screen
<xlinux_> if this is the case insmod, then GLX has been borked every single time Ive installed it
<foug> danny3793: nvm, it was a server client. I have to run vent through wine ;\
<BlackCow> :-/ the manual one confuses me tho, ill try to find better info on how to do it
<|Assassin`|> or to busy
<|Assassin`|> lol
<freeza> hmm feisty tells me the battery life of my wireless mouse, thats pretty spiffy
<insmod> xlinux_: :) nice
<danny3793> assassin: sent ya a PM :P
<|Assassin`|> O_o
<|Assassin`|> really
<wacky> what can i do, if i have lost my secret gpg key - how can i delete the key on keyservers ?
<|Assassin`|> i no c
<xlinux_> yes, my system was running perfect for 16 hours, I ran GLXgears, and immediately after, the flashing started
<danny3793> assassin: did you not get it? DAMN PMS!! lol, loco isnt getting them either...darn
<Sam_> wget http://download.softpedia.com/dl/619f85dce36156176e81b7c0c5d48954/464a9e8c/600007270/linux/ventrilo_srv-2.3.1-Linux-i386.tar     then   sudo tar xzvf ventrilo_srv-2.3.1-Linux-i386.tar       then     (make sure root) cd/(yourdir)/ventrilo_srv-2.3.1-Linux-i386      then      ./ventrilo_srv       (thta runs it,conf is in ther)
<xlinux_> within 5 minutes it froze
<Sam_> ventrilo dude that is info
<Sam_> if you need to figure how do vent do that through putty
<Sam_> config is in dircetory
<insmod> xlinux_: what card again?
<Sam_> wget http://download.softpedia.com/dl/619f85dce36156176e81b7c0c5d48954/464a9e8c/600007270/linux/ventrilo_srv-2.3.1-Linux-i386.tar then sudo tar xzvf ventrilo_srv-2.3.1-Linux-i386.tar then (make sure root) cd/(yourdir)/ventrilo_srv-2.3.1-Linux-i386 then ./ventrilo_srv  (thta runs it,conf is in ther)
<Sam_> i posted again
<guycook> Ah, networking to the net worked, getting updates via the "Update Manager" now...
<Andruk> ubuntu keeps randomly rebooting...
<|Assassin`|> you get mine danny?
<xlinux_> geforce 7600
<insmod> xlinux_: k one sec
<xlinux_> allright
<locolbd> danny3793:   ok
<VoltageX> hi, I just got through reading the horror stories on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/48229, is this still an issue in Feisty?
<|Assassin`|> i think he gave up lol
<danny3793> you should have, Beryl, beryl-core, beryl-manager, beryl-plugins, beryl-plugins-data, beryl-settings, beryl-settings-bindings, emerald, emerald-themes, libberyldecoration0, libberylsettings0, libemeraldengine0
<|Assassin`|> hey thanks :)
<|Assassin`|> i appreciate that much
<danny3793> assassin: nah, just typing up the packages you should havem and not im not getting your PMs, and you can get all that from your synaptic package manager :)
<danny3793> assassin: no prob, i hope it helps :D
<majd> how can i control the fan speed?
<danny3793> loco: does your mouse work properly now??
<|Assassin`|> ill be back if it don't :)
<insmod> xlinux_: do you give the BusID ?
<BlackCow> argh not even google can help me :-/
<danny3793> assassin: kk :D
<BlackCow> ive got a bunch of results on resizing for mac books lol
<locolbd> danny3793:   same sorry danny boy
<locolbd> does not work
<Kaliree> I have made the mighty pastebin angry, it won't let me post it.
<xlinux_> busID?
<guycook> hmm...too easy, Restricted Drivers has the nvidia driver, just had to check the enable box and it's downloading something, might have dual monitors pretty soon.
<danny3793> loco: is it doing it on the same buttons?
<wacky> <majd>: which hardware ?
<majd> wacky: apple macbook
<locolbd> the first button does not work
<locolbd> danny3793: the other one is the same as the right button
<danny3793> loco: you need to be more specific :P, if its doing something its not supposed to be you need to tell me ;)
<wacky> majd: try 'sudo sh -c "echo 1500 > /sys/devices/platform/applesmc/fan0_minimum_speed'
<insmod> xlinux_: it maybe XFC specific my xorg box is upstairs but you may need to give it
<guycook> Restart required, first impressions are .... this is very user friendly install.
<jjore> How can I ask apt-get or dpkg what my list of installed packages is? I'm installing Savane which requires MySQL but I don't yet know if I have that.
<locolbd> danny3793: the extra button ont he left side is does nothing, the extra button on the right side the doing the job as the right button, eg. when i right click
<locolbd> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<insmod> xlinux_: what driver version?
<majd> wacky: were you missing a " ?
<xlinux_> 9755
<crimsun> Kaliree: just choose another pastebin.  There are hundreds.
<majd> wacky: after i added that " it didn't echo anything
<rohan> Kaliree: rafb.net/paste
<danny3793> loco: explain in detail how many ways your mouse can work, it has left/right click (2), it has up/down scroll (2), and has a scroll click?, has a button the LEFT SIDE (on the actual side of the mouse not ontop) and on the right?
<wacky> majd: 1500 is the minimum_speed, which could changed
<xlinux_> checking on BusID, checking on "XFC specific"
<starkruzr> hi.  why does KMix only control the PC Speaker in the taskbar?
<rohan> Kaliree: pastebin.com hasn't been working from MANY days .. try the rafb link i gave, or use pastebin.ca
<majd> wacky: how do i change it?
<danny3793> Kaliree: you can also use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<wacky> majd -> sudo sh -c "echo 1500 > /sys/devices/platform/applesmc/fan0_minimum_speed
<insmod> xlinux_: XFConfig is what was used befor xorg
<Kaliree> Here you go:  http://rafb.net/p/qEmt1554.html
<xlinux_> ahhh
<Kaliree> Thanks so much for the help, by the way.
<rohan> how do i check whether hal is currently running on my system or so ? and in the backports package, there are no initscripts for hal. is that intentional ?
<danny3793> loco: are you still there?
<tondar> explain to me smbfa<<
<guycook> Excuse, I have the nvidia driver activated, what part of the gui will enable the 2nd display?
<insmod> xlinux_: what version did you install
<|Assassin`|> i had them all danny :)
<locolbd> danny3793: i have 4 buttons, 2 on the left, two on the right, one button on the left works as any normal left button would, also one button on the right works as a normal right click button would work
<nostferka> I have downloaded gcc compiler
<nostferka> how do i install?
<xlinux_> insmod, version 9755 from the nvidia website
<danny3793> guycook: i believe you can do that with nvidia-settings, press ALT-F2 and type nvidia-settings and it should bring up a setup dialogue thingy
<ori> anything to extend batery life for laptops running ubuntu?
<locolbd> danny3793: tthe extra button on the right is used to scroll up, the extra button on the right is used to scroll down
<BlackCow> *sigh* is it even possible to resize a partition
<tondar> will someone explain smbfa file for me ?
<|Assassin`|> i dont wanna give up :(
<danny3793> ok
<rohan> ori: well, not much .. turn of the unnecessary services.
<wacky> majd: 1500 can be another value - lower or higher - you have to play with it ...
<starkruzr> hi.  why does KMix only control the PC Speaker in the taskbar?  if I right click on it I can use it to adjust all my different levels, but the taskbar icon seems to only control the PC Speaker and I can't seem to find a way to change it. help?
<danny3793> loco: i know your problem now, lemme fix the config
<guycook> danny3793, thanks much it's ALL new to me.
<rohan> ori: but i think the kernel 2.6.21 should significantly help battery life. but we won't have it till gutsy gibbon is released .. so well :(
<VoltageX> BlackCow: yes, it is but no one in here seems to know/care whether a critical bug has been fixed in Dapper that corrupted the drive
<Luke9511> im using ubuntu 6.10 and installed it on my dektop and got my video card installed but now im unable to boot to the login screen, i tryed installing kde and that didnt help, also tryed to reconfigure xorg.conf and that didnt work is there anything else i can try?
<majd> wacky: k
<wacky> majd: ?
<ori> rohan: ok so there's no power management software or anything?
<guycook> danny3793, you're money!  thanks
<BlackCow> a bug eh?
<BlackCow> so basically don't do it
<danny3793> loco: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21108/ , that may fix your problem
<rohan> ori: oh, there is ofcourse. what do you use ? gnome or kde ?
<danny3793> guycook: no problem man :D
<Kaliree> Did anyone get my link? I just want to make sure it didn't get lost in the mix.
<danny3793> assassin: you had all them packages??
<rohan> ori: on gnome, press alt-f2 type "gnome-power-manager"
<|Assassin`|> yea
<ori> rohan: gnome
<insmod> xlinux_: it was added in 1.0-8756 -- i would try other versions yours may be bugy or try the latest see if it's fixed
<|Assassin`|> im confused
<majd> wacky: i didn't know i was supposed to change the number, worked great
<majd> thanks
<crimsun> Kaliree: sec, busy.
<BlackCow> i wonder if I could dig up another hard drive, could I have to hard drives, windows installed on one, ubuntu installed on the other
<Kaliree> No prob.
<danny3793> loco: if both your left buttons work but the right side is messed up, tell me what button is not working right, and ill know whats wrong
<|Assassin`|> i open the emerald themer 0
<danny3793> assassin: remark them for reinstallation and reinstall all of them
<ori> rohan: does it do much?
<xlinux_> insmod, my card was added in that version?
<|Assassin`|> ok
<rohan> ori: yep, it's excelent
<ori> rohan: thanks a lot
<danny3793> assassin: if that doesnt work then i trully dont know, so lets hope it doesnt come to that :P
<crimsun> Kaliree: amixer set 'Center' 80% && amixer set 'LFE' 80%
<xlinux_> insmod, where can I get these older versions? Im using the latest driver, so maybe I should go back some versions
<rohan> ori: np. and on kde there should be a battery icon in your system notification area
<tondar> what's a good site for beryl plugins?
<rohan> ori: which laptop is it ? (just curiosity)
<locolbd> danny3793: no it does not
<danny3793> tondar: have you tried the beryl official site?
<ori> rohan: aspire 5100
<danny3793> loco: what is happening with the mouse now
<tondar> danny3793: well did but never found a link to plugins
<VoltageX> which partitioner does the Feisty installer use?
<rohan> ori: ah ok. so you won't have any software brightness control.
<danny3793> tondar: lemme see if i can get you one
<guycook> danny3793, got it!  thank you very much.
<tondar> danny3793: thanks
<danny3793> guycook: no problem, glad you got dual monitors working ;)
<Kaliree> Still nodda.
<insmod> xlinux_: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_archive.html
<xlinux_> insmod... ohhh nice
<danny3793> tondar: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewforum.php?f=37
<ori> rohan: could I download something?
<guycook> danny3793, me too, I was reading some 'horror' stories from older ubuntu's haveing issues with nvidia cards, not with the 7.04 version all was well.
<crimsun> Kaliree: and you're positive you're using the correct output jack?
<Kaliree> I'll double check.
<tondar> danny3793: thank you
<guycook> In 7.04 what is the IRC program?
<danny3793> guycook: yeah, i read some horror stories too about dual monitors causing loads of problems, but im glad to see the Ubuntu team really does care about the community they support :), along with the people who provide their free time to give support to the users who use ubuntu :P
<rohan> guycook: yes, gaim.
<VoltageX> any idea if the ubuntu monkeys stopped playing with Beryl long enough to upgrade GParted to 0.2/3 ?
<rohan> ori: no. our only hope is to email acer and have them make a software so that linux can access bios. but until then you won't get cool features like brightness reduces to half when AC adapter is removied
<danny3793> guycook: you can use xchat which can be downloaded through synaptic package manager, or use wine to install mIRC, im on mIRC :P
<crdlb> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 316 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<rohan> guycook: though i prefer xchat
<danny3793> crdlb!!! what a guy! :P
<tondar> danny3793: been there b4, but no specific place for plugins list ??
<xlinux_> so to recap.. 8756 is the driver version that first supported my card, and i can use any version up from there to the current 9755 driver
<Kaliree> Yeah, and it works fine in XP.
<danny3793> tondar: no i dont think there is. :(
<ori> rohan: it does reduce brightness a bit I've noticed
<vietamine> hi
<guycook> I will use xchat too, that's what i have on this Fedora box
<danny3793> loco: what buttons are not working...lol
<tondar> :(
<VoltageX> crdlb: :/ no idea if that fixes the NTFS corruption problem
<rohan> ori: oh ? cool .. it doesn't work here on my acer travelmate 3260
<locolbd> danny3793: forget it about it
<Kaliree> I thought there might be a conflict with my onboard sound, since it was trying to use them both, but I disabled that in BIOS
<crimsun> Kaliree: ok, we'll try reverting the jack change.  amixer set 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' mute
<locolbd> danny3793: thanx for trying
<ori> rohan: I think this is newer
<hjacob> How do I downgrade packages version-numbers?
<tondar> man aptonCD ROCKS
<xlinux_> insmod.. I wonder how far I should go back? Probably work my way down to the 8756 and see if ut helps?
<BlackCow> gah, this isn't possible to do then...
<BlackCow> any ideas of what else I can do?
<freeza> has anyone gotten amsn to work? it keeps asking for that tls thing
<Kaliree> Crimsun! You're a beautfiul man! (or woman!)
<danny3793> loco: noooo were sooo close!! :(, if your right side button that is supposed to right click is not working then i know whats wrong :P
<BlackCow> Or is it reformat the entire HD or not use ubuntu
<insmod> xlinux_: no idea try all
<Kaliree> It's working fine now.
<danny3793> loco: so which button is not working on the mouse
<crimsun> Kaliree: excellent.
<|Assassin`|> ok now what danny
<Kaliree> Thanks so much!
<crimsun> np
<Kaliree> So what was the prob then?
<danny3793> assassin: did you try to open beryl-manager and make Beryl the window manager?
<Kaliree> I may be a noob, but I am trying to learn.
<xlinux_> allright, im going to give 9631 a shot and see how well that goes. thanks for your help. Even if it doesnt work, at least im eliminating things
<|Assassin`|> yea screen went flashy
<VoltageX> BlackCow: sorry I missed part of the discussion - what are you trying to do? These people are mostly interested in shiny 3d effects.
<danny3793> assassin: and are you missing title bars on your windows?
<crimsun> Kaliree: that jack switch is problematic.  Some SBLive/Audigy models require it be muted; others require it be unmuted.
<|Assassin`|> and didn't select it
<|Assassin`|> meaning?
<guycook> Ah, so the Package Manager is like YUM in fedora, it will detect dependencies too.
<BlackCow> im just trying to resize a partition but that dosn't seem to be going well
<shinygerbil> Dammit. This is why I shouldn't have my client highlight on the word "shiny".
<Kaliree> Is that the same switch in alsamixer?
<|Assassin`|> my menus???
<danny3793> assassin: it should have......are you sure? by missing title bars, i mean are the close,maximize,and minimize buttons gone??
<VoltageX> BlackCow: which version of Ubuntu?
<|Assassin`|> no
<BlackCow> 6.10
<danny3793> hmmm
<|Assassin`|> thats what i said
<VoltageX> BlackCow: what kind of partition (windows drive?)
<BlackCow> yeah NTFS
<|Assassin`|> its weird
<danny3793> right click on Beryl-Manager gem up in taskbar and make sure Beryl is the window manager
<Khrajin> How do I make a server w/ 2 cpu's boot with only 1 cpu? (one is having errors, boots with 2 doesn't boot with 1)
<crimsun> Kaliree: yes, it's the same switch.
<VoltageX> BlackCow: big issues with that on 6.10, pop a 7.04 CD in and use GParted from that livecd
<Kaliree> Huh. I thought I tried that, but must not have.
<|Assassin`|> select window manager >> beryl
<|Assassin`|> it wont check
<BlackCow> alright
<BlackCow> just install 7.04 then?
<|Assassin`|> and my screen flashes a couple times
<|Assassin`|> then comes back
<danny3793> assassin: weird...lol...hmm, maybe something in it is corrupt? o.o
<BlackCow> the only reason im using 6.10 is because of ubuntu ultimate edition
<Kaliree> Oh hey, I have a keyboard with volume controls on it, but it seemed to be routed to the bass volume level in the GUI.
<VoltageX> BlackCow: hang on, have you already got 6.10 installed or are you just starting trying to get Ubuntu going
<danny3793> loco: are you still there?
<BlackCow> im trying to get ubuntu going
<Kaliree> I didn't see anywhere to remap those keys in the GUI tool.
<crimsun> rohan: you seem to need alsa-driver hg.  See the bottom of the download page linked from the ALSA home page.
<dawn_chorus> Khisanth, reconfigure your kernel with SMP.
<crimsun> rohan: make sure you have build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), autoconf, automake1.7, libtool, and mercurial installed.
<rohan> crimsun: ok. checking :)
<bullgard4> Does my Laptopcomputer or my battery have an Embedded Controller? My operating system Ubuntu 7.04 loads automatically the module i2c_ec. How to proceed to answer this question?
<dawn_chorus> Khisanth, *without SMP.  remember to not overwright the backup.
<|Assassin`|> i have it selected
<VoltageX> BlackCow: use 7.04 if possible
<danny3793> i wonder if the line of code to fix the menu bar issue could help you with that
<|Assassin`|> i unchecked that fallback box
<danny3793> assassin: ohhh you do??? is it working fine?? menu bars displaying fine?
<|Assassin`|> and it chose it
<guycook_> guycook_ is impressed with Ubuntu 7.04 64 install!  VERY EASY (helps if danny3793 and others are here <grin>)
<crimsun> rohan: you need to download both alsa-kernel and alsa-driver from hg.  Then CWD into alsa-driver, and execute  ./hgcompile --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-cards=hda-intel --with-debug=full --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build && make && sudo make install-modules.  Then reboot.
<danny3793> assassin: that means your beryl is crashing, do you see anything wrong with your windows?
<|Assassin`|> yea but no theme :?
<|Assassin`|> nope
<VoltageX> BlackCow: are you identified with the server (so I can message you privately)
<danny3793> guycook: =D
<rohan> crimsun: thanks a LOT :) i am trying it now
<lethu> freeza, are you installing amsn from source?
<danny3793> assassin: ok click open emerald theme manager and tell me if there are any themes in there
<|Assassin`|> yea there are
<freeza> lethu, repos
<danny3793> click on some and see if your theme changes
<BlackCow> gah that meens I can't install ubuntu ultimate :-/
<lethu> freeza, which repos?
<|Assassin`|> it wont
<BlackCow> which meens im going to have to go through the pain of installing codecs and stuff
<freeza> lethu, im guessing the regular feisty repos
<danny3793> assassin: ok, go to this link and install this beryl: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=4781
<BlackCow> but if 6.10 wont work then I guess I have to >_<
<danny3793> assassin: that may fix beryl from crashing, im not sure..
<|Assassin`|> ok will try
<VoltageX> BlackCow: anything that this ultimate edition was so good for, I'll personally help you fix it
<rohan> crimsun: the page gives link only to alsa-driver --> hg clone http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver .. i modify the url accordingly for alsa-kernel ?
<lethu> freeza, try automatix repos it got the latest version
<crdlb> |Assassin`|: has beryl /ever/ worked for you?
<freeza> lethu,
<Luke9511> how do i reinstall xserver so that i can boot into ubuntu?
<freeza> lethu, ok
<danny3793> assassin: the "code" box that contains the commands (dont use the # letters in your commands) those go into your terminal, some may require sudo infront of them
<guycook> ohoh, I have ONE big wide monitor, not 2 side by side like I do on this box.....oops on me.
<VoltageX> BlackCow: 6.10 = windows destroyed while trying to resize, 7.04 = resize windows partition correctly
<danny3793> crdlb: hes trying to get it working, this is his first time :P, i told him to get it through synaptic, and its crashing
<BlackCow> its basically just ubuntu with a bunch of extra stuff installed so you don't have to
<crdlb> danny3793 and |Assassin`|: come to #ubuntu-effects
<danny3793> crdlb: so i told him just now to go get the .20 thingy :P
<BlackCow> oh crap, hopefully i didn't mess anything up then
<VoltageX> BlackCow: please add me to msn, voltz240@hotmail.com
<danny3793> crdlb: i forgot how to join another server and stay in this one...:(
<BlackCow> wil do
<BlackCow> thanks for your help
<crdlb> danny3793: /j #ubuntu-effects
<rohan> crimsun: sorry, i found them both
<BlackCow> im going to boot back into vista and pray I didnt screw anything up
<WindowLess> i have a fresh instnall of ubuntu 7.04. what's the _correct_ way to install multimedia (e.g. Flash)? thanks
<danny3793> crdlb: kk im in, but assassin is not here now, hes installing the stuff i jsut sent him too...lol
<crdlb> |Assassin`|: can you come to #ubuntu-effects ?
<|Assassin`|> ok
<danny3793> assassin: type /j #ubuntu-effects
<Archon> is there something wrong with apache2 (or at least, my installation)... i get a heap of "apache2 <defunct>" processes
<danny3793> in this window :P
<Archon> and they keep incrementing
<VoltageX> WindowLess: open a firefox window, go to a site that requires flash, let Firefox download it for you?
<danny3793> WindowLess: try to let FireFox do that, i let FF do it by itself and it installed just fine :P
<danny3793> WindowLess: it used Adobe though
<rohan> WindowLess: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<WindowLess> danny3793: i thought there was something we could do in ubuntu (add/remove or terminal) that would install all multimedia stuff in one go
<danny3793> crdlb: assassin is in effects
<rohan> WindowLess: or better still, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras ---> that will get all the stuff you'd ever need
<VoltageX> rohan: thanks, couldn't remember that
<rohan> danny3793: nah, don't do that. that way, package manager does not know that flash is installed
<danny3793> windowLess: im not sure, i havent had to install anything extra though after installing flash :P
<rohan> VoltageX: nah, don't do that. that way, package manager does not know that flash is installed
<VoltageX> rohan: sorry
<rohan> VoltageX: err.. sorry for repeating myself :(
<guycook_> Thanks all, going now.
<VoltageX> WindowLess: in Synaptic, go and find ubuntu-restricted-extras
<WindowLess> VoltageX: thanks. is that Ubuntu's recommended way
<VoltageX> WindowLess: if there was an "ubuntu way" that would be it
<WindowLess> thanks, VoltageX rohan
<rohan> crimsun: some error - http://rafb.net/p/642lj413.html
<WindowLess> if it's so popular, why does it only have one star?
<rohan> WindowLess: it was added recently in the ubuntu repos. the "stars" are decided by the number of hits it receives from the popcon software. so since it's recently added, it doesn't have enough hits
<VoltageX> WindowLess: not everyone uses that, not everyone participates in the popularity thing (i.e. adding to the star rating)
<WindowLess> add/remove is asking for my CD. why can't it get  ubuntu-restricted-extras from the internet?
<crimsun> rohan: "http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver" and "http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel alsa-kernel"
<rohan> WindowLess: you need to remove the CD sources
<VoltageX> rohan: take over, I fail at fixing APT
<rohan> VoltageX: ;)
<rohan> crimsun: no, that gives the error - abort: 'http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver' does not appear to be an hg repository!
<crimsun> rohan: read the URIs carefully.
<VoltageX> rohan: also I am not in the best mood, as everyone here seems to be more interested in shiny desktop effects rather than working software
<rohan> crimsun: sorry
<rohan> VoltageX: lol
<WindowLess> rohan: thanks
<crimsun> VoltageX: surely "everyone" is a bit of a stretch.
<rohan> WindowLess: i don't have gnome handy, but somewhere in synaptic you can find the "Software sources" window. there you must disable the CD source
<VoltageX> crimsun: scroll up a bit, it's all that was talked about
<rohan> VoltageX: well, some people do like bling bling .. and it's for showing linux off to the 'doze users ;)
<VoltageX> rohan: ok, great, but I suspect not wiping out windows data would impress them more
<crimsun> VoltageX: "a lot of people" - sure.  "everyone" - no.  I spend hours of free time doing sound support for this distro.  So please, don't include me in your tirade.
<VoltageX> crimsun: sorry.
<rohan> VoltageX: lol .. here it did not wipe out windows
* rohan vouches for crimsun 
<VoltageX> rohan: critical GParted bug that I've no idea whether it's been fixed for the Feisty installer, it was in 6.10
<rohan> VoltageX: ah, no idea
<XiXaQ> how can I change command for System > Exit?
<saxonjf> Wanting help setting up default applications...
<crimsun> VoltageX: Presuming you're referring to the desktop installer and not the alternate [debian-installer, text-based]  installer, have you searched through the bugs filed against ubiquity?
<VoltageX> !ask | saxonjf
<ubotu> saxonjf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<VoltageX> crimsun: ah, this is the new installer right?
<saxonjf> I want to change my default DVD player from totem to kaffeine, anyone know how?
<BlackCow> ubuntu just fucked up my vista install!
<BlackCow> argh >_<
<dawn_chorus> LOL
<Madpilot> ubotu, language | BlackCow
<ubotu> BlackCow: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<varka> good job ubuntu ^^
<XiXaQ> BlackCow, language please. Ubuntu didn't do anything you didn't tell it to.
<crimsun> VoltageX: namely, http://preview.tinyurl.com/3atuh3
<dawn_chorus> oh no.  there goes another ~hour~.
<dromer> hi all, I seem to need to recompile mpd for AAC/M4A support, can someone help me with this?
<BlackCow> im sorry, you can imagine me being just a little agitated
<VoltageX> BlackCow: do not make any changes to your vista install ,stay in Ubuntu for a minute
<Madpilot> BlackCow, nobody really needs Virusta anyway :P
<cry0x> I would see breaking a vista install as a good thing
<XiXaQ> BlackCow, if you hit yourself with a hammer, would you get mad at the hammer?
<dawn_chorus> BlackCow, you backed up before all this right?
<saxonjf> cry, I tend to agree
<Knoeki> http://hardwarehacks.untergrund.net/misc/pix/tuxbanner.png =)
<BlackCow> yeah i have some files backed up
<VoltageX> crimsun: see Blackcow? that's the bug I'm talking about
<dawn_chorus> BlackCow, so what is it man?  Vista won't boot?
<Knoeki> everyone who wants to may use that benner =)
<cry0x> BlackCow, what is broken?
<BlackCow> seriously im not looking for windows hating here
<BlackCow> it wont boot up
<BlackCow> it just gets stuck on "starting windows vista"
<BlackCow> right after i try to install ubuntu
<dawn_chorus> BlackCow, did you re-size the Vista partition when installing ubuntu?
<saxonjf>  I want to change my default DVD player from totem to kaffeine, anyone know how?
<BlackCow> yeah
<BlackCow> but it didnt work
<dawn_chorus> stinking default partitioner!!
<BlackCow> it just froze on it
<VoltageX> dawn_chorus: known bug in GParted for the installer on 6.10
<dawn_chorus> UBUNTU NEEDS TO CHANGE IT.
<dawn_chorus> there.
<freeza> lol
<VoltageX> BlackCow: do not panic.
<dawn_chorus> I said it.
<panduwana> hello, anybody knows how to make #include <sys/stat.h> (for mknod()) work in 6.10?
<nicholaspaul> Q: I need a new Firewire/USB pci card. will all work in Ubuntu?
<_Ahti> BlackCow: Yeah, You may have damaged your Vista
<crimsun> dawn_chorus: kinda provide a patch, then.  Colin is overworked, and you're not helping by ranting.
<BlackCow> just wonderful
<VoltageX> eeveryone who is interested in helping BlackCow read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/48229
<rohan> crimsun: is it necessary to reboot ? cant i just unload and reload the sound module /
<BlackCow> gg ubuntu
<XiXaQ> BlackCow, in the future, don't make radical changes to your system without backing up first..
<VoltageX> BlackCow: wait, there is probably a fix
<_Ahti> BlackCow: Is it? 0_0' i'd be pretty pissed off
<xlinux_> insmod, you still here
<_Ahti> BlackCow: (:P)
<dawn_chorus> crimsun, just put "manual" as default when paritioning comes up.  that's my gripe.  it's set to resize the existing partition, which will bork windows like a charm.
<Khrajin> BlackCow: Don't bite the hand that feeds
<BlackCow> a fix would be nice
<VoltageX> EVERYONE READ THE DAMN BUG REPORT FOR THE UBUNTU INSTALLER
<nicholaspaul> ...anyone free to help?
<crimsun> rohan: modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}') && modprobe snd-hda-intel
<eifzon> Why doesent my mic work in linux? but in windows..? I did unmute all the things in alsamixer that was called as mic, anything more i can do?
<BlackCow> you guys don't have to defend linuxs' honor i still love linux
<BlackCow> its gparted that screwed me
<_Ahti> VoltageX: Why should i, i use 6.06 :P
<crimsun> eifzon: pastebin your ``amixer'' output, then tell me the url.
<BlackCow> i just want to fix it
<BlackCow> it possible
<BlackCow> b4 this weekend
<VoltageX> BlackCow: you should be able to run ntfsfix
<sqnl> Quem aqui  de maring?
<BlackCow> um, i guess?
<BlackCow> i dunno
<nicholaspaul> so should i assume that nobody knows anything about firewire pci cards?
<BlackCow> what did I do?
<panduwana> hello, how to use mknod() in init_module()?
<rohan> crimsun: bleh, i'd rather reboot ;)
<rohan> br
<rohan> *brb
<_Ahti> BlackCow: first see if you even got that program
<panduwana> it's always error when #including usr/include/sys/stat.h
<VoltageX> BlackCow: you used a buggy version of gparted/ntfs support accidentally, not your fault
<Luke9511> how do i reinstall xserver?
<cry0x> Luke9511, what is the issue?
<Gursikh> Hey guys, how do I find where my USB stick is called for mounting? (e.g. is it hda1 sdb1 sda1, etc.)
<BlackCow> so in the terminal it typed, "ntfsfix"
<xlinux_> well, for any of you who were here when I was asking questions about my freezing problem, I learned something about NVIDIA
<BlackCow> what drive to I specify?
<nicholaspaul> so should i assume that nobody knows anything about firewire pci cards?
<VoltageX> "well, i cannot say for certain it's a duplicate of that bug, but i do know
<VoltageX> gparted-0.1 had quite some problems with (mainly ntfs) resizing.
<VoltageX> All this is fixed in later versions (from 0.2), which ubuntu dapper doesn't
<VoltageX> use.
<VoltageX> I'm very sorry about all this, but i cannot force ubuntu to use certain
<andruk_> feisty keeps randomly rebooting on me
<VoltageX> versions of gparted ;-)"
<Luke9511> cry0x:i cant boot into windows cause it doesnt seem to detect my screen or something and i have tryed kde and reconfigureing the xorg.conf with no luck
<_Ahti> Luke9511: i guess... You change your session to "Failsafe Terminal" on GDM, run "sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver" and then "sudo apt-get install xserver" 0_0'
<Luke9511> not windows but gnome
<cry0x> nicholaspaul, linuxquestions.org has a very extensive hardware database
<saxonjf> I want to change default video from Totem to Kaffeine, how does one go about doing that?
<BlackCow> jeez thats one hell of a bug
<nicholaspaul> thx cry0x
<VoltageX> !find ntfsfix
<cry0x> no problem :)
<ubotu> File ntfsfix found in ntfsprogs
<VoltageX> BlackCow: yep, just found out about it this afternoon
<VoltageX> BlackCow: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<_Ahti> Luke9511: depending on the issue, of course...
<BlackCow> ntfsfix seems to be recognized
<Luke9511> _Ahti:well i am unable to boot into gnome or kde and it has something to do with xorg.conf i think or drivers
<VoltageX> ok, so... I'm not currently in Ubuntu, can someone please read the manpage for ntfsfix to help BlackCow out?
<BlackCow> how does a bug like that get past the beta testers lol
<VoltageX> BlackCow: no idea
<nix> somebody was asking what's the usb mass storage device is called.. sda hda... (shit scrolled up)
<nix> its probably sda
<BlackCow> i can run ntfsfix
<rohan> crimsun: that didn't work .. sound still doesn't mute after inserting headphone
<tehxed> Why does my video stop working when I enable Desktop Effects in Ubuntu 7.04?
<nix> try mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<rohan> nix: everything on ubuntu is sdX now
<BlackCow> i just dont know what drive to specify
<VoltageX> BlackCow: yeah, just got to find out exactly what you have to do
<BlackCow> it wouldn't be like the C drive right?
<VoltageX> BlackCow: no
<nix> rohan: everything?
<rohan> crimsun: any ideas ?
<rohan> nix: yes, the hard discs, cdroms etch
<VoltageX> BlackCow: only one drive in your computer?
<rohan> *etc
<eifzon> crimsun: do you got time to help me+
<VoltageX> rohan: not on my install...
<BlackCow> yeah only 1
<nix> I mean.. I have an IDE hdd and its mounted from /dev/hda in feisty
<VoltageX> BlackCow: tell me what ls /dev/hda1 says
<rohan> VoltageX: from feisty onwards
<VoltageX> rohan: clean install of feisty, it shows my drives still as /dev/hdaX
<rohan> VoltageX: :O
<Ademan> !space
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about space - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tehxed> Why does my video stop working when I enable Desktop Effects in Ubuntu 7.04?
<Ademan> tehxed: what video card?
<RAOF> VoltageX, rohan: Not all controller/drive combinations have been migrated to libata (due to specific bugs).  *Almost* everything is /dev/sd?, though :)
<BlackCow> um i dunno
<Ademan> anyone know what sort of hard drive real estate a default ubuntu install takes up?
<VoltageX> BlackCow: I need to know what ls /dev/hda1 says
<tehxed> Ademan: ATI Radeon X300
<Ademan> tehxed: have you installed the drivers for it?
<VoltageX> Ademan: 2gb+ at a first glance
<BlackCow> what do you meen what does it say?
<tehxed> Ademan: ...I don't know. I'm on a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.04
<VoltageX> BlackCow: ls /dev/hda1 [press enter] 
<Ademan> tehxed: if you didn't install the drivers yourself then they're not there
<Ademan> !ati > tehxed
<BlackCow> it returns /dev/hda1
<Luke9511> could i have messed up xserver when trying to install drivers for my video card?
<BlackCow> i tried ntfsfix /dev/hda1
<VoltageX> BlackCow: good, try ntfsfix /dev/hda1
<Ademan> tehxed: ubotu should have sent you a personal message regarding installing ati drivers
<VoltageX> oh
<tehxed> Ademan: But Desktop Effects seems to run fine.
<BlackCow> and it failed
<RAOF> tehxed: Don't follow that, the open-source "ati" drivers will be a whole lot less effort than getting fglrx to work
<BlackCow> says volume is corrupt
<crimsun> rohan: have you tried all the models?
<BlackCow> it says I should run chkdsk
<eifzon> anyone here knows how to unmute capture elements and mic boost elements?
<Ademan> RAOF: ati drivers support 3d? since when?
<VoltageX> BlackCow: hmm, that's what it's supposed to fix! Give me 5 minutes to go read up
<tehxed> Ademan: Why would I need drivers? Video works when I don't have Desktop effects enabled..? Doesn't that mean I have drivers already installed?
<BlackCow> alright, thanks again
<RAOF> Ademan: Since ages, for old things (r200).  Feisty's ati drivers support 3D for up to x850 :)
<Ademan> tehxed: not really, you're using the 2d drivers right now
<BlackCow> computers really suck sometimes
<Ademan> RAOF: oh, wow lol
<rohan> crimsun: no, just the default what ubuntu loads. what model should i try ?
<Ademan> RAOF: i don't touch ATI so i wouldn't know :-p
<RAOF> tehxed, Ademan: No, you're using the open-source 3d drivers.  Keep using them!
<Ademan> not with a 20 foot pole
<tehxed> Ademan: So wait.. shou..what should I be doing?
<Ademan> tehxed: RAOF seems to know far more than me
<RAOF> tehxed: You probably want to hit #ubuntu-effects, and ask crdlb - he's got an open-source supported ati card, too.
<Ademan> RAOF: do they support composite though?
<tehxed> RAOF: So.. how would.. wait..-- What about my video not working when Desktop Effects are enabled? what do I do to fix that issue?
<crimsun> rohan: I'll need to inspect your paste, sec.
<rohan> crimsun: ok
<RAOF> Ademan: Yup.  You get Compiz enableable out of the box.  They rock.
<tehxed> Does anyone know of a good settings manager for Desktop Effects in Ubuntu 7.04?
<Kaliree> I have a flash drive that won't let me mount it. It is FAT32 4gig pen drive and I have been using it in XP just fine. Ubuntu keeps saying that " Unable to mount media. There is probably no media on the drive." Any ideas?
<Flannel> tehxed: try #ubuntu-effects, theyre the experts
<pihus> Is it possible to somehow use MS Exchange with linux??
<danny3793> well, now i myself have a problem, i am getting a complete whitescreen after logging in, i disabled nVidia as a restricted driver as i downloaded teh drivers using envy, and now i cannot get past this white screen...
<Ademan> RAOF: then could it be composite isn't enabled in his xorg.conf?
<tehxed> Flannel: Thank you.
<RAOF> Ademan: No, because
<jjore> pihus: sure, use the Exchange connector for Evolution or have Exchange do imap.
<VoltageX> BlackCow: sorry, having my own issues here, I'll be 10 minutes, max.
<RAOF> Ademan: No, compiz is *working*, it's just breaking his video playback.
<danny3793> anyone know how i can fix this whitescreen problem??
<pihus> I don't have imap/pop access to our copmany's exchange server
<rohan> crimsun: well, the hg sound drivers work just like the current ones .. i mean, is there anyway to know what version of module am i using ?
<pihus> so the Exchange connector for evolution can handle it without pop/imap?
<RAOF> danny3793: Join #ubuntu-effects, where we know about such things (and stop using beryl :))
<_0ThreeFiftySeve> Any one know where i can get a LIVE CD version of ubuntu ???
<BlackCow> im probably just going to have to reformat everything
<BlackCow> ill only lose some data
<rohan> RAOF: beryl ftw :P ;)
<VoltageX> BlackCow: NO.
<Madpilot> _0ThreeFiftySeve, the "Desktop" version is the LiveCD
<cry0x> _0ThreeFiftySeve, the default install cd is live
<BlackCow> lol ok
<rAstari> g'day all. After the 7......04 update i got this message "FATAL : could not open /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko." x wont start
<crimsun> rohan: cat /proc/asound/version
<Kaliree> Will Beryl screw up your video with Nvidia?
<crimsun> rohan: I need to look at your paste again.
<_0ThreeFiftySeve> ok ---didnt know that--:-)
<BlackCow> cue darth vader "noooooooooooooooooo"
<danny3793> is anyone even over in the effect channel...?
<Kaliree> I just dl'd the package, that's why I wondered.
<rohan> crimsun: ah yes, they're the hg drivers
<rAstari> g'day all. After the 7......04 update i got this message "FATAL : could not open /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko." x wont start
<deCon> can anyone help me figure out how to get special functions working from my keyboard and remote combo (logitech)????
<Ademan> RAOF: OH! i interpreted "breaking video" as like his entire video, not liek mplayer or something lol, you're right though that makes more sense
<pihus> jjore, so the evolution connector uses owa? or what?
<jjore> pihus: dunno.
<jjore> ask an evolution expert.
<BlackCow> im surprisingly upbeat for someone who just hosed their computer
<pihus> If i only knew where to find one :) But thanx anyway :)
<BlackCow> *bashes head againt desk*'
<VoltageX> BlackCow: I've hosed it worse than you have before ;)
<_Ahti> rAstari: Yeah, i suggest you go see the ubuntuforums.org. There seems to be an issue between Ubuntu and nVidia 0_0
<BlackCow> any chance I can recover?
<VoltageX> yes.
<VoltageX> but it relies on you staying in ubuntu for now
<rAstari> ahti:thanks
<Khrajin> BlackCow: What did you do?
<VoltageX> the less you touch the ntfs drive, the better
<xlinux_> why do you say that theres an issue between nvidia and ubuntu
<BlackCow> i was trying to resize a partition in 6.10
<BlackCow> and i hosed vista
<Khrajin> ....Ouch
<VoltageX> Khrajin: buggy gparted hosed the ntfs partition
<Khrajin> Um.
<BlackCow> and I didn't do the best job backing stuff up
<Khrajin> What you can do is dl Ultimate Boot CD 4 Win
<Khrajin> ubcd4win.com
<Khrajin> Load it up
<Khrajin> under disk tools is 'testdisk'
<BlackCow> ok...
<Khrajin> a console based disk recovery program
<VoltageX> Khrajin: this is sounding like a better solution, but you will have to take over helping BlackCow
<_Ahti> xlinux_: Well, i've seen so many people come here and say theres an issue with their nVidia card... Theres loads of info on ubuntuforums, so... :)
<Khrajin> You'll basically go into 'analyze' and have it scan each sector of your hdd for partitions
<Khrajin> it takes a while..
<Khrajin> I work in IT, like pretty much everyon here, but I consider myself a bit more skilled in data recovery, short of having a clean room
<xlinux_> yeah, but theres a lot of different people using ubuntu, of varying skill levels
<xlinux_> :)
<VoltageX> BlackCow: Khrajin is correct, UBD is amazing, but I haven't used it for 2 or so years so Khrajin is going to have to help you
<BlackCow> alright
<_Ahti> xlinux_: Noted, :)
<Khrajin> VoltageX: I have been using it for the last year, it's amazing. The TestDisk program is my favorite.
<BlackCow> will it fix whats corrupted?
<VoltageX> Khrajin: sorry to lump this on you
<Khrajin> I've actually re-written 2 partitions which were all slammed
<Khrajin> BlackCow: Hard to say.
<BlackCow> better then nothing
<VoltageX> BlackCow: should do, but don't get your hopes up too high
<xlinux_> I mean, I just learned something today that might have been my flashing/freezing problem all along, and I NEVER saw it mentioned in the forums
<Khrajin> BlackCow: The entire purpose of the TestDisk is to get your HDD to recognize the correct partitions
<Khrajin> Data recovery is iffy if you smash your partitions
<deCon> anyone have an ideas how to get VIVO working with ubuntu? I want to play console games through my video card
<BlackCow> well reformating isn't the end of the world but ill try to fix it first
<codename> I got some questions?
<Khrajin> Right, that's why you should DL and setup the UBCD4Win and get into the testdisk prog
<VoltageX> !ask | codename
<ubotu> codename: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Khrajin> !ask | codename
<Pentalive> Hi
<Khrajin> lol
<codename> thanks
<codename> umm
<codename> I reformatted and lost all my music, I was wondering is their any safe way to get muisic
<xlinux_> sup pentalive
<codename> I'm running Ubuntu BTW.
<Khrajin> BlackCow: Be very careful with the testdisk program. It is very easy to mess things up bad.
<_Ahti> But if BlackCow re-sized his hard-drive to fit Ubuntu on it... and part of the windows' partition was corrupted, How could it be recovered if theres something NEW written on that part of the hard-drive????
<Pentalive> I just installed 7.04 today and c programs that compiled under redhat, don't. they can't seem to find
<Khrajin> codename: Mount the HDD in a windows based system, dl Stellar Phoenix Data Recovery
<Pentalive> their header files
<Khrajin> (or something like that)
<VoltageX> _Ahti: gparted is very, very broken in 6.10
<xlinux_> oh snap, thats above my head
<Khrajin> Scan the disk and see if any 'deleted' files come up.
<_Ahti> VoltageX: Theres a reason why i'm sticking with 6.06 :P
<BlackCow> lol, and it got past the beta testers?
<codename> Ya I completley reformatted LOL, like twice so thats sucks for me, but I was wondering is their any safe way of DLINg music?
<Khrajin> codename: pay napster 15$ a mo
<xlinux_> well yeah, especially for linux
<BlackCow> im starting to think of some things that are going to hurt if I lose
<Pentalive> isn't GCC properly setup by the install?
<BlackCow> it
<VoltageX> Codename: you have to buy it first, and it's Downloading not DLIN
<rohan> Pentalive: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<codename> Sorry.
<rohan> codename: you can try frostwire or limewire or anyhting else, but check that it's legal where you stay
<_Ahti> codename: or at lease... dl-ing :P
<Madpilot> codename, Ubuntu has a first-class CD ripper. And a decent default BitTorrent client. Hit Jamendo for legal torrents
<Khrajin> BlackCow: Well you can poke around with testdisk and just do analyze and don't 'write' anything unless yo uare absolutely sure it found the old partitions.
<_Ahti> at least*
<xlinux_> haha, does Napster, etc, even have a program that interfaces with Linux?
<codename> With Napster is that unlimited downloads for $15?
<Khrajin> codename: www.napster.com
<VoltageX> codename: drm-infested downloads from Napster
<QuixoticJ> hi everyone!
<VoltageX> Khrajin: or has that changed?
<xlinux_> yeah, use frostwire
<xlinux_> hahaha
<BlackCow> ok
<VoltageX> I second frostwire
<_Ahti> QuixoticJ: hello
<Khrajin> VoltageX: iTunes is getting less DRM-infested but Napster is still heavily infested.
<theTrav> hi gang, I'm looking for some software for my media center machine.  Currently I'm looking for something VNC like
<QuixoticJ> I have 2 harddrives in my computer and I just did a linux ubuntu install. I picked the automatic use entire harddisk install but I was wondering how I can confiugre the second hard disk to work also?
<BlackCow> so should i go to another computer and download this program
<BlackCow> and put it to CD?
<_Ahti> Whats the difference between Froswire and Limewire??????
<QuixoticJ> I beleive the installer just used all of the first hdd.
<VoltageX> Khrajin: hence, I use beatport - only for electronic genre but no DRM
* Pentalive goes off to try that
<theTrav> I want to be able to have it play movies on the projector but control it via the network
<|_ocke> http://blogs.tampabay.com/breakingnews/2007/05/armless_drives_.html
<BlackCow> it looks like a .exe to me, how am I going to run it
<VoltageX> _Ahti: Frostwire = good, Limewire = evil
<VoltageX> BlackCow: use another Windows machine if possible
<_Ahti> VoltageX: How so? 0_0'
<|_ocke> albumbase.com == good, p2p == bad
<xlinux_> Frostwire is opensource, and enables "turbo" crap by default
<theTrav> anyone got any recommendations?
<crimsun> rohan: the source code states that there's no pin for jack detection yet.  You'll need to use "standard mute methods".
<xlinux_> they both kinda suck though
<|_ocke> use wine
<_Ahti> xlinux_: Right...
<xlinux_> they both use #$#%$ java
<BlackCow> should i move my hard drive to another computer?
<Pentalive> Rohan - Will that get stuff like curses too?
<codename> oh ya another question
<VoltageX> _Ahti: please buy limewire please buy limewire -- that's all you get
<codename> is their any audio recorders for linux?
<dromer> can someony help me recompile mpd for m4a support?
<codename> Like GoldWave or something
<BlackCow> oy, i hope i can fix this b4 the weekend
<Khrajin> VoltageX: what is beatport?
<rohan> crimsun: damnnnnnn :( no automatic way at all ?
<|_ocke> if you really want p2p use aMule
<_Ahti> VoltageX: Well i know that T_T
<|_ocke> CodeImp, tons of em
<rohan> Pentalive: yes, i think so
<VoltageX> Khrajin: task at hand, can he move the drive to another machine?
<|_ocke> many built into normal distributions
<rohan> crimsun: not using any model ?
<_Ahti> Well i dont know how to use aMule, so... T_T'
<BlackCow> i guess I have to, how else could I run a .exe
<crimsun> rohan: correct.  See lines 6489-6492 of http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel/file/5bd948503866/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c
<_Ahti> BlackCow: There is no other way
<BlackCow> k
<|_ocke> _Ahti, the same way as you use limewire :P
<xlinux_> apollon is awesome, but Ive never managed to get it working
<Khrajin> VoltageX: Yes. that is the ideal situation. Take your partition-damaged hdd and mount it into a windows syhstem
<|_ocke> choose a server, and search
<|_ocke> pick a file with nmany peers,a nd download it
<Pentalive> rohan: It did not seem to, but a lot of the other header files are found now, so it's getting better.
<|_ocke> same idea
<BlackCow> im going to have to do all this tomorrow
<_Ahti> BlackCow: You could buy the commercial, erm... Crossoffice????
<BlackCow> i need to get to sleep
<|_ocke> except amule is opensource
<Pentalive> find curses that is.
<VoltageX> BlackCow: if you're comfortable opening up your system, yes you can move the drive across to another machine
<|_ocke> uses the eDonkey network
<|_ocke> but really
<Khrajin> BlackCow: Look up ubcd, you'll have to compile one. You'll need a Win XP disk too.
<|_ocke> just register for albumbase.com
<crimsun> rohan: it can be fixed [to add jack sense in the driver] 
<xlinux_> anyone ever managed to get apollon working??
<|_ocke> and get full albums with no risk of bullshit windows malware
<rohan> crimsun: can i help fixing it ?
<r4nge> i'm currently using 6.10 and wanted to upgrade my GNUPG to latest release, i notice that there is no ubuntu package for the latest release but for 7.04 there is, is this what i should expect if i decide not to upgrade evrytime a new ubuntu is released?
<_Ahti> |_ocke: Ah, i guess i'll try that... I always got my quick music fix from LimeWire :D
<|_ocke> nah individual songs are a waste of time anyhways
<BlackCow> yeah ill try fixing it
<|_ocke> why would you want to hear something you've already heard a million times on the radiop
<BlackCow> man this really sucks tho
<crimsun> rohan: yes, you need to provide /proc/asound/card0/codec* contents in these scenarios:
<naoise> how do i change default applications
<RAOF> r4nge: Yup, exactly.  New ubuntu = newer versions of everything (new versions generally == annoying bugs fixed :))
<Khrajin> BlackCow: Messed up partitions are no cake-walk if you want to get your stuff back, it takes time and effort.
<|_ocke> when you can get it along with all the songs that will never get played because they arent designed for the minute intellect of the mkasses
<BlackCow> i actually dont have a lot of time
<crimsun> rohan: 1) both headphones (nothing plugged in) and speakers muted
<Khrajin> BlackCow: In what regard?
<|_ocke> get the whole album and youll hear the stuff they really care about
<BlackCow> im going to a LAN party this weekend
<naoise> sometimes my audio icon is pretty and sometimes it is ugly when i change the volume...WHY?
<crimsun> rohan: 2) both headphones (plugged in) and speakers muted
<BlackCow> so it may be faster to reformat
<BlackCow> and just accept the few things I lost
<naoise> and HOW do i change default applications????
<predaeus> !language
<the-trav> hi gang, I'm looking for some software for my media center machine.  Currently I'm looking for something VNC like
<crimsun> rohan: 3) headphones (plugged in) unmuted but speakers muted
<Khrajin> BlackCow: Honestly... Buy a new hdd and put the old hdd on backburner as a project
<BlackCow> my website is backed up on my server so that won't hurt to badly
<the-trav> I want to be able to have it play movies on the projector but control it via the network
<VoltageX> anyway I';m out
<the-trav> anyone got any recommendations?
<r4nge> RAOF: hmm, perhaps i should take a look at debian, i dont want to have to upgrade my server with every ubuntu release
<|_ocke> what FS is the dead drive?
<|_ocke> is it windows?
<|_ocke> ntfs?
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<crimsun> rohan: 4) headphones (not plugged in) unmuted but speakers muted
<Khrajin> |_ocke: talking to me and BlackCow?
<BlackCow> nah, ive got everything backed up its just outdated
<mboman> the-trav: MythTV?
<|_ocke> yes
<crimsun> rohan: 5) headphones (plugged in) muted but speakers unmuted
<the-trav> mboman, googleing for it, thanks'
<Khrajin> |_ocke: BlackCow used g... something in 6.06 to adjust partition between his ubuntu and vista partitions and gheyed himself.
<|_ocke> load up a livecd of a recebnt linux distro, and mount the 'dead' drive
<|_ocke> used gparted?
<Khrajin> Yeah that.
<RAOF> r4nge: Indeed.  You might want debian, but unless you use Unstable, you'll be generally getting *older* versions :)
<mboman> the-trav: I use it with a remote control, but I also have a VNC connection setup for it
<|_ocke> waht he tried to resize it or something?
<Khrajin> yes
<danny3793> RAOF: go to effects please :P
<BlackCow> this isn't the first time ive owned myself
<|_ocke> gparted can handle resizing ntfs partitions no prob as long as it was a recent version
<Khrajin> It was an older one
<|_ocke> it just probablty messed up the boot partition so you cant boot winjdows
<r4nge> well i dont really see a need to update my ubuntu 6.10 server, but in order to update my packages i would need to go to 7.10
<r4nge> 7.04
<the-trav> well, totem works fine as a media player, it's the remote control part that I'm after
<|_ocke> just run linux, mount the dead partitionj, and see what you can view
<|_ocke> and copy
<mboman> BlackCow: as long as you learn something from it it's not wasted time. I crashed my installation so much in the beginning so I had to re-install at least once a week..
<Khrajin> BlackCow: try that.
<|_ocke> do yuou know how to do that shit?
<Pentalive> Still on Make calcula.c "curses.h no such file or directory"
<|_ocke> er stuff
<RAOF> r4nge: Yes, indeed.  It's not a release if you keep adding new stuff to it :)  (And debian releases are the same, I believe)
<Khrajin> |_ocke :P
<fierycleric> my laptopt wont sleep when the lid is closed.... any ideas? seems to  be this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/37626
<codename> any audio recorders out there
<codename> similar to Goldwave
<codename> for linux
<fierycleric> laptop
<mboman> codename: audiocity?
<r4nge> RAOF: but i think debian releases are spaced out a lot more
<codename> ok
<codename> thanks
<danny> *yawn*
<RAOF> r4nge: Yes, so you have even *older* packages :P
<rohan> crimsun: speakers muted, means which channels do i mute ?
<|_ocke> audacity
<|_ocke> not audiocity
<r4nge> so i dont need to update my entire system in order to get a new package
<RAOF> Pentalive: So install libcurses5-dev (or whatever it is)
<mboman> codename: Audacity even: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<BlackCow> do u think I could at least acess files on the hard drive if I put it in another computer?
<|_ocke> Khrajin, ls /dev/hd*
<|_ocke> that will; list all available partitions
<mboman> |_ocke: yeah yeah, I spell like a POS
<RAOF> r4nge: But you would, wouldn't you?  Unless your running debian unstable, you'll have a released version that doesn't get new packages.
<Khrajin> BlackCow: You'll likely have a better chance to view the files in a linux OS than Window
<Khrajin> s
<|_ocke> the one you're looking for should be hda? or hdb? where? is a number
<|_ocke> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<mboman> |_ocke: another way is to do 'cat /proc/partitions'
<BlackCow> hm, i currently don' t have linux on another machine
<|_ocke> sudo mount /media/windows /dev/hd??
<BlackCow> but i have one that dosnt do much that I can put linux on
<|_ocke> it should detect the partition type if it is the right one
<Khrajin> BlackCow: Livecd, DSL, Knoppix etc
<r4nge> RAOF: i assumed that for example Debian is at 4.0, while 4.0 is stable (which should be for a while), packages will be updated for it, so i'll be able to update gnupg for example until next Debian is released
<SuperQ> |_ocke: other way around
<|_ocke> then cd /media/windows
<|_ocke> ls
<|_ocke> er yeah
<SuperQ> mount device mountpoint
<SuperQ> :)
<|_ocke> mount /dev/hd?? /media/windows
<crimsun> rohan: whichever of Front, Surround, or Center is it.
<the-trav> ok, so I guess now I'm looking at how to set up my media player with a VNC server
<crimsun> rohan: it is, even.
<RAOF> r4nge: No, that's not the way it works.  Packages *don't* get updated, otherwise it's not a release.  New packages break new things :)
<the-trav> is VNC server/listener free software?
<|_ocke> i dont check these things as im spitting out advice hehe
<regius> Hi! How do I install realplayer in ubuntu Feisty
<BlackCow> well anyway gg for me im going to sleep
<r4nge> RAOF: whereas if Ubuntu releases a new stable every six months, i have to upgrade every six months in order to update packages i currently have
<mboman> the-trav: yes
<|_ocke> what do you think i am? heh
<the-trav> awesome
<BlackCow> lol, my first adventure into linux and I walk out with a hosed system
<BlackCow> fun fun
<mboman> the-trav: both server and client has free (Free/Libre) versions
<the-trav> is it in the ubuntu package manager?
<RAOF> r4nge: Similar to Ubuntu.  People who run Etch (4.0) will have Gnome 2.16 for the entire life of etch.
<BlackCow> but thanks for your help
<mboman> the-trav: yes, just search for VNC
<the-trav> sweet, thanks mboman
<the-trav> hmm
<QuixoticJ> hi im new user i just installed wine for first time and ran winecfg to see what it does. havent run anything else in wine before. it says wine: creating configuration director '/stuff/stuff/.wine'... and its just sitting there. How do i know if it is done or if it is frozen etc ?
<r4nge> RAOF: but if Gnome was updated while Etch was stable, wouldn't an updated package be released for it?
<the-trav> my laptop won't always be running ubuntu though, are there free winxp clients? what about osX (my girlfriend has a macbook)
<RAOF> r4nge: *No*.  Because then Etch wouldn't be a release :)
<r4nge> RAOF: hmm, i think i understand
<Ademan> anyone know of a md5sum program for osx?  i can't seem to find one
<RAOF> r4nge: Gnome has *already* been updated, it get's updated every 6 months. (Hence the Ubuntu release cycles) :)
<mboman> r4nge: Debian takes configuration management to the extreme
<r4nge> RAOF: what puzzles me is that say for example 7.04 was just released and let's say that a major vulnerability was found in gnupg or some other sensitive app, you would be stuck with that vulnerable app until the next ubuntu release (if using packages exclusively)
<RAOF> r4nge: No, that's not true.  There'd be a fixed package in the feisty-security repository.
<kadakas> Can anyone recommend me a good application for keeping a private daily+monthly journal for myself ?
<mboman> r4nge: no, security fixes are always addressed
<predaeus> ! realplayer | regius
<ubotu> regius: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<r4nge> ahh, security is addressed but new features, etc are left for the next release
<mboman> kadakas: any text editor of choice?
<sapumal_> kadakas: mediawiki
<RAOF> r4nge: Packages get security fixes always, and (simple) bugfixes generally.  But never (well, almost never) by using a new upstream version.
<kadakas> mboman: it should have a calendar and a search feature
<QuixoticJ> hi can someone help me figure out if my wine is working. I ran winecfg in a terminal and it says creating configuration director /directory names/.wine but it looks like its just sitting on that spot. I'm not sure if it froze or if it is still working or if it finished.
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, if it gives you a new prompt it is done
<kadakas> it should be an application running on ubuntu, not from a webserver
<mboman> kadakas: any blog software then
<|_ocke> type ls and press enter
<r4nge> RAOF: thanks for clearing it up
<kadakas> i dont want to publish it
<|_ocke> if it give you a list of files and dirs its fine
<RAOF> r4nge: You might want to ask jdong and the backports team to backport the package you're after, though.
<mboman> kadakas: just keep it private
<Khrajin> What software should I use to use my USB TVTuner?
<kadakas> its only for my eyes :p
<mboman> kadakas: ie: password protect the site or keep it hosted on localhost
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, do you have a simple exe ready to run?
<QuixoticJ> How can i msg you with the red title also? sorry new here
<_Ahti> QuixoticJ: Not sure, but you should be able to create one without hassle just by running something random like "wine cmd", etc 0_0 works for me anywayt
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ,  get this file
<|_ocke> to your home dir
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke can I do it with a cd in the drive?
<|_ocke> yeah
<|_ocke> but lets do a simple program first
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke actually allow me one more to download the exe for the more crucial app.
<|_ocke> did the file transfer show up
<|_ocke> the file im sending you is 'progress quest'
<|_ocke> basically an rpg that you do nothing in but gain levels by letting the bars fill up
<Khrajin> lol |_ocke what level are you?
<|_ocke> Khrajin, 40
<QuixoticJ> _ahti i ran wine cmd and it just went back to the wine creating configuration directory thing again
<Khrajin> :) 56 here.
<rohan> crimsun: i am preparing the pastes now. shall i attach it to the bug report ?
<Khrajin> How did you get PQ to run in ubuntu?
<QuixoticJ> _ahti is it suppose to take a while? my computer isnt too slow so I'm curious how long this should tkae.
<|_ocke> Khrajin, havent ran it in a couple weeks though
<|_ocke> Khrajin, simple
<crimsun> rohan: yes, please.
<|_ocke> wine progressquest.exe
<|_ocke> or whatever the exe is
<Khrajin> |_ocke: Simple? Is that the program?
<|_ocke> no
<|_ocke> i mean it is simple
<|_ocke> yopu run 'wine progressquest.exe'
<Khrajin> ahhh ok ty
<_Ahti> QuixoticJ: Shouildnt take more than a few secs, HOW EVER.. It should've created a .cfg file by now
<|_ocke> er 'wine pq.exe'
<Khrajin> Ty |_ocke. :)
<_Ahti> QuixoticJ: So just ge your favourite windows aps and shoot away
<QuixoticJ> _ahti I'm assuming it created it already but the terminal dosent seem to have changed so im wondering if maybe it did not work properly.
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, did you not see the file i was trying to send you?
<danny> This conversation would be entertaining if wine wasn't in his PATH ;-)
<Khrajin> |_ocke, how powerful is wine?
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, if it gives you another prompt it worked
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke No i did not I am new at linux / irc so maybe I don't have that open?
<|_ocke> Khrajin, it can run WoW at about 10-15% better framerate than an equivalent windows box :P
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke it does not give me another prompt it just sits there should I assume something is wrong?
<magnetron> Khrajin: wine is powerful enough to run Wow and CS
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, what irc client? xchat?
<Khrajin> |_ocke =o, what servers are yo uguys on?
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke yes x chat irc
<sapumal_> X-Chat
<_Ahti> QuixoticJ: Just get your windows apps you wanted to run in the first place and test it.. It'll re-try to configure wine again ANYWAY if it didn't get it the first time you tried it
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, click window-> file transfers
<neil> What IM do you want?
<|_ocke> now you should see 'pq6-2.zip waiting
<|_ocke> cliock it and press accept
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke I see nothing in file transfers. Does it make a difference to use a file you send if what I run still says same thing creating config directory
<Khrajin> What is the best way to go about getting ATI drivers that will support 3d?
<|_ocke> it is entirely independent
<crdlb> Khrajin: what ati card?
<|_ocke> Khrajin, with fglrx drivers
<Khrajin> crdlb: Ati Radeon Mobility 1400
<|_ocke> er
<crdlb> Khrajin: ubuntu feisty?
<|_ocke> aiglx or whatever
<Khrajin> crdlb: Aye.
<neil> What instant softwares do you use?
<crdlb> Khrajin: system>administration>restricted manager
<crdlb> check the box
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, do you see anything in the file transfers box?
<|_ocke> 'uploads and downmloads'
<Khrajin> crdlb: =x i'm not on it right now, should I swap real quick?
<|_ocke> qbasic haha
<qbasicjedi> OK, how do I make a new partition?
<|_ocke> my first programming language
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke no I do not.
<|_ocke> qbasicjedi, run gparted
<crdlb> Khrajin: swap?
<bobslaede> qbasicjedi: try gparted
<qbasicjedi> Thanks
<qbasicjedi> Ill go do that
<Khrajin> crdlb: Windows / Ubuntu on same system, on windows
<rohan> crimsun: the file is ready. i am attaching it
<qbasicjedi> I'll stay here in case I need help latter
<Khrajin> (TV tuner.)
<crdlb> Khrajin: just write that down then, it couldn't be simpler :)
<|_ocke> still dont see it
<|_ocke> hang on
<Khrajin> crdlb: Ok continue please, or was that it/
<crdlb> Khrajin: that was it
<rohan> crimsun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/109882
<Khrajin> crdlb: What does that do?
<crdlb> Khrajin: check the box in the restricted manager
<crdlb> Khrajin: it installs the ati proprietary driver (fglrx)
<|_ocke> http://locke.serveblog.net/pq6-2.zip
<crdlb> and sets it up
<|_ocke> get that, fecker
<|_ocke> save it to your home dir
<Khrajin> crdlb: Very interesting question... Can I run WoW from myh windows partition?
<magnetron> the wine .deb is in the repositories
<magnetron> if you want to know if someone else already tested a win32 app in wine, see http://appdb.winehq.org/
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke it still is sitting at the creating configuration directory. How can i stop it from going on I think it is stuck there I doubt it should take this long.
<rohan> crimsun: i am afk for some time, but irc client is open. please tell me if you need any more info :)
<|_ocke> Khrajin, yeah, but id recommend installing it on a linux partition so it has correct and full write access to its onw files
<Pentalive> hello, libcurses is not in "add/remove..." in the menu and apt-get does not understand what I want... anybody know the real name?
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, ctrl|c
<Khrajin> |_ocke: Alright... Hope I have enough room.
<|_ocke> Khrajin, make enough :P
<mboman> Pentalive: have you tried 'apt-cache search curses' ?
<Khrajin> |_ocke: WoW = 6.67gB
<|_ocke> libcurses
<|Assassin`|> where do i find my trashbin to put it back in the bottom right lmao
<|Assassin`|> i lost it
<Khrajin> |_ocke: I have a 19gB partition for ubuntu, so I should be ok I think.
<QuixoticJ> ya I guess it looks like the wine cant do anything. It just sits at the creating configuration directory and thats it. never changes
<mboman> |Assassin`|: right-click on a panel, choose add..
<QuixoticJ> Anyone face a problem like this before ?
<RAOF> Pentalive: It's "libncurses5-dev".  And "aptitude search curses" would give you the answer.
<Khrajin> What software should I use to use my USB TVTuner?
<mboman> |Assassin`|: "Add to panel..."
<danny> QuixoticJ: I'm sure it's a user issue. No point in blaming wine.
<deCon> does anyone know of a OSX dock that WORKS?...ya know, doesn't bug out every few actions?
<|_ocke> sudo apt-cache search ncurses
<|_ocke> sudo apt-cache search libcurses
<QuixoticJ> danny I'm not blaming wine i'm sure its a problem on my end also. I'm just seeking help for the issue.
<RAOF> deCon: No, because it doesn't exist, sadly.
<qbasicjedi> So what's this gparted stuff?
<danny> deCon: OSX-like?
<qbasicjedi> I typed it in and nothign happens
<deCon> danny, yes
<RAOF> |_ocke: You know, you don't need the "sudo" there.  "apt-cache search libncurses" works.
<freeza> heh everyone wants an osx dock
<danny> I think I might be able to find one, I heard nice reviews a while back.
<leftcase> Kharjin: What usb tv tuner is it?
<mboman> |_ocke: no need to be root to use apt-cache
<danny> One sec.
<|_ocke> qbasicjedi, sudo apt-get install gparted
<dromer> can someony help me recompile mpd for m4a support?
<danny> QuixoticJ: Yeah, I gottcha.
<qbasicjedi> How large is that package?
<|_ocke> mboman, no, but to get it after you do
<mboman> |_ocke: and never be root unless you need to...
<deCon> RAOF, ya..i've noticed..i keep hoping ubuntu can fully beat windows, but it just keeps slipping away from that idea
<|_ocke> so might as well
<Khrajin> leftcase: Happauge usb2tv tuner
<danny> Seems like an odd issue.
<wacky> is there a possibility to popup a text-window in gnome? somelike a echo-command for gui ???
<sec_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Pentalive> I am not that familliar with apt-get, thanks will try that.
<RAOF> wacky: You mean, Applications->Accessories->Terminal ?
<|_ocke> when its a safe command and its other similar uses involve sudo its much easier to remember if you use sudo for all related commands
<magnetron> Khrajin: check the Wow page at appdb
<QuixoticJ> Should I possibly try reinstalling wine?
<Pentalive> Reading state information... Done
<Pentalive> E: Couldn't find package libncuses5-dev
<Pentalive> root@dudley:~#
<|_ocke> as long as they are known good
<danny> deCon: http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, doubt it
<RAOF> Pentalive: Works better when you don't ncuss :)
<Khrajin> leftcase: http://www.bestbuybusiness.com/bbfb/en/US/adirect/bestbuy?cmd=catProductDetail&showAddButton=true&productID=BB10116882&websrc=FRBB10116882
<RAOF> Pentalive: (As in, spelling :))
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, did you download that file i posted the url for
<mboman> Pentalive: you are missing a 'r' somewhere...
<Pentalive> oh oops
<|_ocke> libncuses5-dev
<wacky> raof: no - i mean a gnome-windows with text "hello" like on console echo "hallo"
<|_ocke> libnCUSES
<leftcase> Khrajin: Don't know of the top of my head if it's supported, just having a look ;-)
<danny> QuixoticJ: Yeah, I wouldn't reinstall.
<Khrajin> leftcase: Thank you, can you teach me where to look too?
<danny> I'm sure it's not a big issue.
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke no sure but I've tried just running straight winecfg and I've also tried running wine name.exe and no matter what I do the termainl says wine is configuring directory /home/user/.wine... and it just stays there
<dromer> anyone here know how to give m4a playback for mpd?
<dromer> !m4a
<|_ocke> you're looking for libncurses
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pentalive> yes that seems to be working much better, now to try the compile again.
<danny> QuixoticJ: Have you hit enter afterward?
<dromer> !mpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mboman> wacky: you could use xdialog for that...
<RAOF> wacky: You *might* be looking for zenity?
<danny> Sometimes it will sort of hang but that will drop you back to a prompt.
<Khrajin> !orly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny> I've had that issue on occasion.
<|_ocke> just because theres no output after it says setting up, dosent mean it didnt work
<danny> Yup.
<|_ocke> if it drops you bakc to a prompt, it has finished
<QuixoticJ> danny ya it just spaces the cursor down one line but does not give me terminal access back.
<leftcase> Kharjin: Sure wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<danny> Ok cool. Troubleshooting is good.
* Pentalive Happy dance 
<QuixoticJ> maybe some sort of restart can help remedy this hang ?
<Pentalive> I can compile calcula again!!! yay!!
<danny> I doubt it but it never hurts.
<Pentalive> Thanks all help!
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, its a pipe btw, | not l
<|_ocke> shift \
<wacky> raof: zenity? i have to look ... how can i use xdialog for a normal text-message?
<|_ocke> restart never helps in linux
<|_ocke> its unnecessary
<danny> Yup.
<dromer> unless you ad a kernel update :P
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke I mean restart the wine program some how.
<|_ocke> dromer, thts differnt
<vietamine> |_ocke : so what to do if you have zombies processus ?
<RAOF> Or need to remove the fglrx kernel module, and aren't a power user :)
<|_ocke> vietamine, kill-9! kill -9!
<vietamine> ?
<dromer> |_ocke: :P
<leftcase> Kharjin: If you go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaHauppauge it lists some tv-tuner stuff on there
<Khrajin> leftcase: Yes it appears to be supported.
<|_ocke> no more CPU time, its kill -9!
<RAOF> Yes!  Pull an automatix!
<vietamine> kill won't kill zombies right ?
<|_ocke> vietamine, google monzy kill dash 9  youtube
<vietamine> ok
<|_ocke> or go to youtube and search monzy
<mneptok> i just threw up into my mouth a little. did someone here just mention Automatix?
<magnetron> !automatix
<|_ocke> youll find it
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<|_ocke> automatix gross
<RAOF> mneptok: Only in the context of "kill -9 dpkg"
<|_ocke> easyubuntu works much better
<Khrajin> Well, thanks everyone. I think by tomorrow I'll be just about set in Ubuntu, forever.
<RAOF> mneptok: You've got that on highlight, don't you :)
<Khrajin> Progress Quest, WoW and TV Tuner were holding me back.
<mneptok> *NONE* of those scripts are a good idea, IMIO
<Pentalive> /leave
<RAOF> Maybe ubotu should just auto reply to any use of the word "automatix" :)
<|_ocke> Khrajin, good, i havent had windows on m,y system even just in existence for like 2-3 years
<predaeus_> in general non responding applications should be killed with   "kill -15 PID" first, not -9
<leftcase> Kharjin: Good stuff mate - enjoy ;-)
<|_ocke> Khrajin, all of which are either possible or have better alternatives in linux
<vietamine> hmm, it is only music videos ?
<Khrajin> |_ocke: I like Windows because a lot of programs are made for it, not for the product itself.
<kangkang> hi, is there anyone know why the modules i compiled on ubuntu large than other platforms?
<qbasicjedi> Hey, how do I mount a second had disk?
<predaeus_> kangkang, what modules?
<QuixoticJ> khrajin only thing holding me back is anydvd and clonedvd windows apps. Soon as I get this wine thing to work and hopefully those apps work under wine then I'm all set in ubuntu also away from windows.
<vietamine> qbasicjedi : with mount command ?
<dromer> !mount | qbasicjedi
<ubotu> qbasicjedi: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Khrajin> :)
<|_ocke> Khrajin, luckily, almost all of those programs that people use as an excuse to suppoort that POS monstrosity can be run better on linux
<dromer> pos?
<predaeus_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, you do not want to run clonecd in wine
<Khrajin> Lol yes. True. Nothing can compare, sadly, to A.D. They got a good one there.
<kangkang> predaeus_, aufs, it's about 2.3M on ubuntu, and 156k on gentoo.
<|_ocke> use k3b and other linux native programs
<|_ocke> they work MUCH better
<leftcase> Kharjin: Stick with it mate - you'll find that there is TV-Tuner stuff for linux - just have a look around the hardware compatability database for tips
<qbasicjedi> So, how do I mount my second HD?
<Khrajin> qbasicjedi: Man mount
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke I would love to use the native linux apps for the dvd cloning but my father has learned the ease 1 click of anydvd/clonedvd combo on windows and will have a fit if he has to do any complicated stuff to make movie backups.
<qbasicjedi> I knwo the moutn command
<qbasicjedi> But what do I tell it to mount?
<RAOF> Khrajin: Actually, mythtv should work if you want something fully loaded, or Kaffene (or even Totem, IIRC) should do DVB just fine.
<wacky> <mboman> how do i use xdialog?
<predaeus_> kangkang, I don't know what aufs is, but it looks like you linked statically on ubuntu and dynamically on gentoo or something. so libs got compiled into the binary.
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, there are linux programs thata are jsut as easy if not easier
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke his dvd backups and his aol have kept me from using linux for over a year its quite sad.
<|_ocke> and work more often with more formats
<|_ocke> aol? omg
<QuixoticJ> yes aol
<Khrajin> QuixoticJ: Time to test aol on wine, sadly.
<QuixoticJ> ive had to work around my parents computer uses for years
<|_ocke> holy crap
<QuixoticJ> o no they not getting aol
<QuixoticJ> ill give him his dvd software since he payed for it or at least illt ry to get it to work.
<Khrajin> lol
<QuixoticJ> since the app runs easy and gets the job done hasnt had a dvd it couldny copy yet. but no aol.
<|_ocke> if they MUST use it, set up a vmware of the windows within linux and they wont know the difference
<freeza> who was the one that wanted avant window navigator? i found an already made ubuntu .deb made for them
<predaeus_> kangkang, try    "ldd aufs" to see what shared libraries the binary requires, I guess if it requires fewer ones then those got compiled into the module
<Khrajin> QuixoticJ: Make a UBCD4Win cd for your parents and give them a usb drive.
<|_ocke> plus it will keep the machien from getting permanent spyware and virus bs
<QuixoticJ> crap if i could find a simple and powerful easy solution on linux the ni wouldnt even try to give him the anydvd/clonedvd windows apps
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, look at k3b
<|_ocke> i think it can do all that crap
<QuixoticJ> khrajin I dont know what that is or means. l_ocke I need something very easy to use like 1 click straight copy taht wont get blocked by dvd protection. I mean he wants as brainless as possible. If you ever try anydvd/clonedvd combo youll see how easy it is.
<cry0x> Don't disrespect your parents' possessions
<predaeus_> |_ocke, please watch your language and also refrain from using abbreviations
<danny> qbasicjedi: what is on the drive?
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, thats what im saying
<QuixoticJ> So if you or anyone has a good easy dvd coping solution in linux please let me know what app you use.
<Khrajin> QuixoticJ: www.ubcd4win.com
<kangkang> predaeus_, I try to re-compile kernel,  the same thing has happend, size of all modules is  about 500M.
<|_ocke> k3b is more 1 click easy than any window prog ive ever seen
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke can I find the k3b in the add/remove program thing?
<|_ocke> and much more reliable
<Luke9511> how do i uninstall ati drivers through the recovery console?
<|_ocke> and in my experiencetakes about half the time to burn of any win prog
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke I'm curious I've noticed I can right click a cd in ubuntu and it has a copy option. Will that get the job done it self for dvds?
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, yeah, use synaptic package manage
<|_ocke> not add/remove
<predaeus_> kangkang, ah ok linux kernel modules. hm maybe still some option in the configs that causes different linkage or something, no idea sorry
<vietamine> QuixoticJ : nerolinux ?
<qbasicjedi> Which device is my second HD?
<QuixoticJ> vietamine what is nerolinux?
<danny> qbasicjedi: I'll tell you
<danny> Is it plugged in
<danny> ?
<qbasicjedi> yeah
<QuixoticJ> one moment please I must go away from irc for a second to look at these apps you all have recommended.
<vietamine> QuixoticJ : nero for linux ? :)
<danny> Someone probably has a better suggestion but you should be able to look through dmesg to find it
<Khrajin> lol
<danny> hda or sda
<Khrajin> Heading out, gnight guys.
<mboman> wacky: /usr/bin/Xdialog --msgbox "Hello World" 5 15
<kangkang> predaeus_, thank you all the same.
<|_ocke> nerolinux? never heard of it
<|_ocke> but nero sucks compared to k3b
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke what is the difference from synatpic package manager and the add/remove programs one? i used add/remove programs to install all my plugins and wine and such.
<|_ocke> though i dont really like KDE
<freeza> how do you remove the bottom panel in gnome? one that shows the open apps?
<|_ocke> but k3b is essential
<Khrajin> |_ocke why not!? =o
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, add/remove us dumbed down and doesnt give you real access to all progs or opitions
<|_ocke> Khrajin, cause gnome is nicer :P
<|_ocke> and not as windowsey
<dromer> can someone help me recompile mpd?
<Khrajin> Khrajin: lol fine :P
<Khrajin> gnight guys
<dromer> to get m4a support I have to recompile it with faad2 installed, I have faad2 now, but how to recompile mpd?
<danny> I believe dmesg | grep hda && sda should work
<predaeus_> freeza, right click on an empty area on the panel and "remove panel" or something similar. you can re-add the application/window list to the top panel by right clicking and adding applets
<danny> sort of determine where it is
<freeza> predaeus, cool thx
<predaeus_> freeza, that will remove the whole panel on bottom. the window list is just an applet
<danny> hehe maybe not
<danny> dmesg | grep hda
<danny> dmesg | grep sda
<freeza> yeah already did it
<predaeus_> k
<|_ocke> add/remove is stupid windows crutch, synaptic gives full access but is still windowslike, apt-get/apt-cache search gives real full control of your installed programs
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke i looked at k3bs description in add/remove and it says its for cd coping I'm not sure it does dvd coping.
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, i think it does
<Zwei> Can anyone help me regarding XSane Image Scanner?  I have an HP LaserJet 1220 that has a scanner, but when I try to run XSane, it would say that there is no image device available.
<|_ocke> QuixoticJ, get k3b and gnomebaker
<|_ocke> bnomebaker does dvd copy for sure
<predaeus_> QuixoticJ, there is a copy DVD option in k3b, never used it though
<jscinoz> hey guyts
<predaeus_> ...rip video dvd, burn dvd iso image.
<predaeus_> are more options
<|_ocke> k3b is an EXCELLENT and damn near flawless program as far as i can tell
<|_ocke> its never ever failed me on any system
<Zwei> I guess my problem's a very complicated one...
<QuixoticJ> l_ocke have you or do you do dvd coping?
<predaeus_> Zwei, just ask
<|_ocke> nope
<|_ocke> dont do dvds
<jscinoz> I need some help with a custom conky config, i need it to display the remaining swap space, is there a way to do maths in a conky config (e.g. swapmax - swap)?
<predaeus_> Zwei, sorry didnt see your message :-)
<vietamine> QuixoticJ : http://ftp6.use.nero.com/software/NeroLINUX/
<|_ocke> but im still totally confident in k3b and gnomebaker
<Burn> hello, I'm using Ubuntu Dapper server version, I want to update php5-cgi and I get this message -> unable to create `./usr/bin/php5-cgi': Permission denied <- what can I do
<Zwei> Heh.  Yeah.
<hoth676> Zwei: not sure about it, but I'd say you need the appropriate kernel module lo load, and also set up the appropriate device - in /dev directory (using /dev/MAKEDEV utility perhaps). Hope this gives you some hints...
<|_ocke> they wouldnt have the prominent positions they have in the open source world if they didnt do it
<|_ocke> Burn, do it with sudo before the command
<Zwei> Thanks hoth676 .  It's a start, but I'll have to try to figure it out form there.
<Burn> |_ocke: it's with the sudo command, I'm working as root
<IntuitiveNipple> Zwei: Is the scanner on the list of SANE-supported devices?
<jscinoz> I need some help with a custom conky config, i need it to display the remaining swap space, is there a way to do maths in a conky config (e.g. swapmax - swap)?
<Zwei> IntuitiveNipple: I'm not sure.  XSane won't start.  It would scan for an image device, then indicate that there is no device available.
<IntuitiveNipple> Zwei: Sounds like that may be the problem then: Check here: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-HEWLETT-PACKARD
<hoth676> IntuitiveNipple: off-topic, great name. Now don't let anyone give you shit about it. (sorry, I had to write this) Chill, man :)
<IntuitiveNipple> hoth676: Um, people either seem to laugh, or want to suck on me!
<hoth676> haha
<IntuitiveNipple> The intelligent ones know it paraphrases a famous-ish programmer saying
<Zwei> IntuitiveNipple: That list only indicates scanners.  I have an multifunction printer. :\
<Horscht> Hi
<IntuitiveNipple> Zwei: Same thing, you just have a scanner and printer in one case
<|_ocke> the ceo of my ISP is named Horst
<IntuitiveNipple> Zwei: I'd search for your device's model name and find out what the individual bits inside your device are, hardware-wise
<Horscht> How can I change the mouse cursor in ubuntu? I tried to select a different mouse cursor theme with system -> Settings -> Mouse, but the selected mouse cursor don't work in nautilus/gnome, but in Opera for instance
<Horscht> it doesn't work in any gtk+ app
<|_ocke> maybe cause nautilu sucks :P
<Horscht> thank you :/
<|_ocke> no thjats just my opiniom
<IntuitiveNipple> Horscht: I just tried it here with Edgy, and it changes the cursor instantly
<|_ocke> hehe
<Horscht> feisty here.
<Horscht> does it have to do with me using beryl?
<|_ocke> edgy here
<IntuitiveNipple> What video driver are you using?
<|_ocke> probably
<Horscht> "radeon"
<IntuitiveNipple> It could be... try disabling Desktop Effects
<Horscht> the open one
<|_ocke> oh no ati?
<|_ocke> youre screwed
<|_ocke> heheh
<Horscht> why am i screwed?
<Horscht> anyways, tried with the default window manager, and the cursor shows.
<IntuitiveNipple> He might be hammered!
<Horscht> so it looks like it's a beryl issue
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought Beryl had folded back into Compiz now?
<|_ocke> Horscht, just cause ati support has alwatys been lacking
<joe7d6> what is linux-image-generic package? i take that linux-generic is the kernel right?
<crimsun> joe7d6: linux-image-generic is a metapackage that's useful for ensuring your system currently has installed the latest stable kernel.
<zouhair> hi, is there a way to start installing ubuntu from CD without having to wait all the Live CD to start?
<crimsun> joe7d6: the actual kernel is /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic, which is in the linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic package.
<freeza> zouhair, download the alternate cd
<magnetron> zouhair: the alternate cd will do that
<joe7d6> im new to debian based distro. which one is the kernel source?
<zouhair> thanks guys
<dappis> alternate cd has approximately all the programs as in live cd. it is text-based and a little bit faster
<crimsun> joe7d6: the kernel source can be obtained by either installing the linux-source-2.6.20 package or by issuing the ``apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)'' command.
<zouhair> ok
<rohan> crimsun: the paste is fine ? :)
<v3n0m> ubuntu freezes upon load after install to HD (thinking cursor), works fine from live cd, alternate install hangs midway.. ideas?
<freeza> hmm who knew connecting to a windows shared printer in feisty could be so easy. not even windows was this easy
<crimsun> rohan: I'm not in a position to look.
<magnetron> freeza: how easy is it?
<rohan> crimsun: ah, ok.. later then :)
<freeza> magnetron: too easy
<joe7d6> crimsun: thanks. i tried to install nvidia latest driver 1001403 in the usual way. (sh NV*) but X complained about failed module. i disabled restricted driver in the new manager tool...
<magnetron> freeza: ok, how do you do it?
<MmikeDOMA> anyone knows how to transfer evolution settings? copying .evolution directory doesn't do it.
<joe7d6> now i'm back to 'nv' state. do i have to uninstall nvidia binary driver? ...
<IntuitiveNipple> joe7d6: If you're using Feisty, be aware that when you disable the Nvidia driver in Restricted Drivers Manager, that'll stop the stand-alone nvidia drivers from loading
<|_ocke> MmikeDOMA, you need the .evloution dir
<|_ocke> or whateverits called
<|_ocke> in your home dir
<|_ocke> enable show hidden files
<IntuitiveNipple> joe7d6: If you're getting that the solution is to check /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and remove "blacklist nvidia"
<|_ocke> or in terminal
<freeza> system -> administration -> printing -> new printer -> network printer -> windows printer and rest should be self explanatory
<|_ocke> cd (enter)
<magnetron> MmikeDOMA: i think the separate views of Evolution has export functions
<|_ocke> ls -a
<joe7d6> IntuitiveNipple: thats a new thing to me. now what? ... (thinking)
<MmikeDOMA> magnetron, I can't boot to dapper no more :) I mean, I can, but it's a fuss....
<magnetron> freeza: that's great
<freeza> when it asks for username and password just put the username and pass of your windows box
<MmikeDOMA> |_ocke, i did this: cd ~; mkdir .evolution; cd .evolution; cp -av /mnt/old_home/mario/.evolution/. .
<IntuitiveNipple> joe7d6: I wasted an entire weekend solving that :p
<freeza> and other than you should see all pcs connected to the workgroup in the dropdown box
<magnetron> MmikeDOMA: so basically you are making a backup AFTER upgrading
<MmikeDOMA> |_ocke, and it copied almost 700 MB (i'm using imap, so there is a lot of cached messages), but when I run evolution, no accounts, no filters, no nothing....
* zouhair is playing: "Lilian" by "Depeche Mode" from the album "Playing The Angel" (2005) in his foobar2000
<bagrupe> joe7d6: try using envy (a script that does nvidia driver installation conveniently)
<zouhair> oups
<zouhair> sorry
<MmikeDOMA> magnetron, no, I have a separate /home partition, wich I don't want to use no more (i'll format it later), and all my settings are there... and I have a backup, it's on separate disk, but I'd realy hate to restore dapper just to get my evolution settings back!
<joe7d6> IntuitiveNipple: kudos to you :). so my binary.run installation was done in the right way. the blacklist is the only thing thats holding me back?!
<magnetron> MmikeDOMA: ok
<smtlaissezfaire> I've been having problems with apt-get.  The connection to security.ubuntu.com keeps timing out.
<IntuitiveNipple> joe7d6: It could be, but I can't guarantee it. with the blacklist thing in the way, the module still reports as loading in /var/log/kern.log and dmesg but an lsmod will show nvidia isn't loaded
<smtlaissezfaire> This has been going on for several hours now.  So is there some reason that I should not be able to run apt-get upgrade?
<MmikeDOMA> magnetron, using evolution feels kinda like Outlook on Windows... you just can't copy the settings easily, I guess that half of the Evolution settings are in .gnome directory.... stupid gconfd, almost imitates windows registry :(
<_Ahti> How can i tweak my internet connection on Linux 0_0' Never done it before, so i don't know
<magnetron> _Ahti: why do you want to tweak it? doesn't it run at full speed?
<_Ahti> magnetron: No, well... Hard to say, but something is going on
<_Ahti> magnetron: Plus, i'm curious :D
<smtlaissezfaire> _Ahti: What exactly do you want to tweak?
<_Ahti> smtlaissezfaire: I'd like to give it some boost
<Enquest> When I open a file browser window in Gnome it always opens fullscreen. How can I make it open smaller lets say 500x500
<magnetron> _Ahti: the computer cannot communicate faster than the connection it has to the network. it is a hardware issue.
<Madpilot> Enquest, resize it, then close the file browser. It should remember it's size then.
<yasuo> Enquest: F11? or klick on maximaize so it de-maximizes?
<|_ocke> MmikeDOMA, screw evolution
<Enquest> I tryied that
<|_ocke> get thunderbird
<|_ocke> evolution is slow, huge, and takes foever to load
<|_ocke> and makes other progs run slow as molasses
<magnetron> !best | |_ocke
<ubotu> |_ocke: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Enquest> I want it always opened smaller
<IntuitiveNipple> One thing Evolution has over Thunderbird, is the ability via MultiSync to sync to PDAs easily
<|_ocke> well duh i know, but erally, evolution is big, clunky, and slow
<Madpilot> Enquest, de-maximize it, resize, go File->Close, then reopen. It seems to remember the last size on my machine.
<|_ocke> IntuitiveNipple, i suppose, but i dont have a pda
<_Ahti> magnetron: Yep, but the issue is, that... well, for example.. BitTorrent is sloooow (2kb/s) and for some funky reason my speed goes down when i try watch a video (on youtube for example)
<magnetron> |_ocke: that doesn't solve his problem, does it?
<|_ocke> did he mention a pda?
<Enquest> Yes it remembers... but is it not possible to always make it open smaller
<_Ahti> magnetron: I mean downloading files still works with normal speed... its just that.. opening websites and watching videos doesn't work as fast
<Madpilot> _Ahti, Bittorrent speed depends on how many seeds/peers the torrent has - how many peers & seeds did your slow torrent have?
<IntuitiveNipple> _Ahti: That sounds like a delay maybe caused by DNS resolving
<magnetron> _Ahti: maybe you forgot to seed that bittorrent? it will make your downloads slower
<|_ocke> Enquest, in some windowmanagers it is very easy
<|_ocke> such as enlightenment
<|_ocke> i dont know if gnome has it
<|_ocke> i kinda wanna run e again
<_Ahti> Madpilot: i know about the seed thing... But irregardless of whether theres 100s of peers or less.. its still slow
<magnetron> _Ahti: BTW youtube limits your DL bandwith when watching their video
<|_ocke> i haevnt run enlightenment since like.. slackware and redhat
<|_ocke> its not like i use beryl or anything
<magnetron> _Ahti: are you behind a firewall?
<_Ahti> magnetron: No
<|_ocke> irregardless.. is not a word
<MmikeDOMA> |_ocke, yes, screw it!
<Gnea> |_ocke: there's ebuntu
<|_ocke> that would mean the exact opposite of what you're trying to say
<magnetron> _Ahti: does your isp limit bittorent?
<IntuitiveNipple> _Ahti: Could it be a routing issue - you're in Aus; maybe there's problems on the trans-pacific link?
<|_ocke> ir(not)regardless(without matter) so irregardless == with regard for
<_Ahti> |_ocke: Well English is my 3rd language, and i still think it is 0_0
<|_ocke> Gnea, really?
<|_ocke> as a distro?
<_Ahti> magnetron: ...oh yeah... didn't think of that
<Gnea> yes.
<giant> #jambi
<|_ocke> holy shit
<|_ocke> i want it
<Gnea> !ebuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> okay i have decided
<tritium> |_ocke: language, please
<m0u5e> even for linux
<Gnea> oops
<_Ahti> IntuitiveNipple: Right
<|_ocke> oh sorry
<m0u5e> uTorrent still beats all the other torrents
<smtlaissezfaire> So no one knows why security.ubuntu.com would be timing out on apt-get?
<|_ocke> i havent been in a chan that cared for so long i cant remember it
<Gnea> tritium: he wasn't being offensive.
<magnetron> !best m0u5e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best m0u5e - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<balbir97> how to build a ,deb file
<magnetron> !best | m0u5e
<premier_> hello, should I be getting usb 2.0 speeds if I'm transferring files from one external hard drive formatted in ntfs and another external hard drive in ext3?
<ubotu> m0u5e: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<tritium> Gnea: I didn't say he was.
<balbir97> i want to create a .deb file of tar ball of Apache 2.2.4
<_Ahti> m0u5e: uTorrent is a client.. not a torrent 0_0
<m0u5e> haha ubotu is a little defensive :)
<kid_> i tried downloading a torrent tonight and couldnt get any peers though the torrent was apparently packed. I have just installed ubuntu though so it could be a bigger problem.
<m0u5e> err torrent client
<rohan> balbir97: why don't you use he apache version in repo /
<m0u5e> did i not type that? ... oops -__-;
<balbir97> ! how to createa .deb file
<tritium> Gnea: fyi, we have a policy about foul language
<|_ocke> its all good, i respect channel rules
<balbir97> !how to create a deb file
<v3n0m> help
<m0u5e> yeah, but currently there are no good clients available on linux...
<_Ahti> m0u5e: hehe :D
<Enquest> |_ocke, enlightment is good?
<|_ocke> i just generally dont consider such things befoer i type
<v3n0m> ubuntu freezes after install to hd, any suggestions?
<tritium> Thanks, |_ocke.  We just have to keep it family/work friendly.  :)
<maarten_> join #clan
<_Ahti> m0u5e: What about azureus?
<maarten_> ai
<m0u5e> _Ahtideluge and transmission seem promising, but they are slow
<magnetron> balbir97: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/02/21/1546215
<m0u5e> _Ahti: Az is slow
<premier_> I never got enligtenment to work correctly
<|_ocke> Enquest, yes, especially if you have been messing with linux for a long time
<ubuntubeginz> anyone knows of any software in ubuntu..which can look inside a folder and copy all the content in the files to one single documenet/file
<m0u5e> _Ahti: takes up ram, sucks up cpu.... and its written in Java...
<|_ocke> and have seen its predecessors, and enjoy modifying and customizing
<dappis> you could test deluge: it's a lightweight bittorrent
<maarten_> ubuntubeginz: tar
<rohan> ubuntubeginz: text files ?
<|_ocke> enlightenment is all a bout making 'your linux'
<_Ahti> m0u5e: Yeah, i hate the java bit too... T_T_
<rohan> ubuntubeginz: cat * > merged_file
<maarten_> ubuntubeginz: but it really depends what you want to do
<m0u5e> delege is still unstable
<ubuntubeginz> rohan: yes text files..actually *.py files ...
<m0u5e> *deluge
<balbir97> rohan: i want to create my own, based upon my own requirement
<_Ahti> dappis: Deluge? is it available in the ubuntu repo?
<sputnik66> ubuntubeginz, cat * > file
<|_ocke> you can make it look and feel however you want to (within constraints of course, but they're pretty minor)
<dappis> nope, but you can find a prebuild .deb
<m0u5e> _Ahti: i finally just got frustrated and downloaded uTorrent standalone exe and ran it using wine
<IntuitiveNipple> Sounds like someone needs to write their own torrent client, seeing as all the rest as so poor
<m0u5e> _Ahti: works pretty much the same as in XP
<_Ahti> What is the best and hence the fastest native BitTorrent client for linux anyway?
<dappis> http://deluge-torrent.org/
<maarten_> ubuntubeginz: or, to do it recursively: find -type f -name "*.py" -exec cat {} \;
<pyrohotdog> _Ahti: I just use btdownloadcurses
<rohan> maarten_: err.. wouldn't this work - cat *.py >> merged.py ?
<tritium> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<dappis> good point
<maarten_> rohan: that want recurse the entiry directory tree
<_Ahti> m0u5e: Yeah i tested it on 7.04... But then i found out 7.04 was slow enough as it is, so i went back to 6.06 and am too lazy to install wine
<Madpilot> I quite like Deluge - the unofficial Feisty package seems to work well - it'll be nice to see it in repos
<ubuntubeginz> maarten_ : lemme try all these commands..and come back a bit later..thanks anyways.
<sputnik66> or cat `ls -R` > file
<_Ahti> pyrohotdog: Yeah, preferrably with a GUI
<dappis> the diversity of programs is both a good and a bad thing in linux-world: I try to take the good parts
<IntuitiveNipple> "fastest" torrent client isn't a criteria - sounds more like someone who's torrents are slowed down because their Share Ratio is less than 0,9
<ssinghi> how can i make the machines in my LAN be identifiable by their hostnames? currently I can only access them using their ip address
<IntuitiveNipple> ssinghi: Run a DNS server, or enter all client names in the /etc/hosts file
<_Ahti> IntuitiveNipple: Well... i... don't use bittorrent a lot, so >>> :P
<|_ocke> cat 'ls -r' will spit the direcory structure in filenames into a text file'
<|_ocke> not the contents
<sec_> :O
<magnetron> ssinghi: either set up a DNS server, or edit the 'hosts' files
<sputnik66> '
<sputnik66> no, `
<|_ocke> cat -r * > file maybe?
<IntuitiveNipple> _Ahti: I don't either, mainly for moving large home-made videos to my friends
<sputnik66> ' = "
<ssinghi> IntuitiveNipple:, magnetron thanks
<|_ocke> ohhhh
<sputnik66> ` = value of
<|_ocke> i see
<sec_> "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openssl097/libssl0.9.7_0.9.7g-5ubuntu1.1_i386.deb 400 Bad Request
<sec_> "
<|_ocke> cat (each filename in ls -r)
<sputnik66> indeed
<_Ahti> :)
<rohan> bye bbl
<sec_> where that file moved to?
<|_ocke> i didnt consider the effect
<maarten_> though that will fail if your filenames contain spaces
<|_ocke> i was thinking cat (the output of the command ls -R)
<|_ocke> so in that case how would you do waht i just mentioned?
<|_ocke> besides just ls -R > file
<sputnik66> hm maarten_, true, i didn't consider spaces
<maarten_> |_ocke:  do what exactly?
<|_ocke> cat the output of ls -R, so put the results of "ls -R" into a txt file
<|_ocke> ascii file
<sputnik66> well if you want just the directory listing then you'd just do ls -R > file
<maarten_> well, of course ls -R > file
<m0u5e> ahh beautiful uTorrent
<Gnea> |_ocke: i found em: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and actually, they took the link for ebuntu iso down, but if you check their irc channel they should be able to provide it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ebuntu
<|_ocke> yes, but how would i do ut using cat
<maarten_> ls -R | cat > file
<m0u5e> anyone know any specific *noticeable diferences between utorrent standalone and the installed version?
<|_ocke> im not saying to be practical, but to understand execution bettr
<|_ocke> maarten_, ooooh duh
<m0u5e> using wine, im assuming its better just to use the standalone, but anyone know if there actually is a difference?
<maarten_> |_ocke: it's really powerful once you know how to use it.
<|_ocke> i actually kinda had that in my head in relation to cat file | less
<Gnea> ls -R --color=none > file
<Madpilot> Anyone else run into gnome-bittorrent refusing to run more than one torrent at once?
<|_ocke> never used it
<|_ocke> used bittornado and azureus
<pyrohotdog> Madpilot: Yes. Don't know how to fix it though...:(
<Madpilot> I get "Couldn't listen, 98, 'Address already in use'
<sputnik66> O.o
<Madpilot> Deluge can handle multiple torrents just fine, so it's not my firewall rules, my ISP being stupid, or anything else
<IntuitiveNipple> ubuntubeginz: How about "find /directory/ -regex '.*\.py' | xargs cat > /directory/filename.ext
<Madpilot> pyrohotdog, you get the same '98' error?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> how do I make partition on my computer before installing an os?
<pyrohotdog> Madpilot: Yep.
<maarten_> IntuitiveNipple: why do you prefer xargs, when you can do it with -exec ?
<caner> my apache server doesnt interpret php codes help please what should i do??
<maarten_> caner: a2enmod
<smtlaissezfaire> caner: You probably need to enable the module
<sokomizer> hi!
<caner> how do i enable it??
<MaSSaSLaYeR> how do I make partition on my computer before installing an os?
<smtlaissezfaire> caner: Although #apache would probably know better.
<sokomizer> I've got a problem with ubuntu 7.04
<IntuitiveNipple> maarten_: habit I guess - I often use complex commands that exec can't handle, and when i have simpler things to do I stick with the same method
<maarten_> caner: run a2enmod
<Madpilot> pyrohotdog, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-btdownload/+bug/57039
<caner> thanksss!!!
<smtlaissezfaire> Massaslayer: You need another OS (or a boot disk)
<Sniper> hi
<smtlaissezfaire> caner: or look in your main apache config file
<MaSSaSLaYeR> a normall boot disk ?
<smtlaissezfaire> caner: If you installed through apt-get, then it should be in /etc/apache2 ...
<caner> thanks you guyss
<maarten_> IntuitiveNipple:  in that case, i often do | while read foo
<pyrohotdog> sokomizer: well, let's hear it?
<sokomizer> I want to configure ny graphics card and to adjust the resolution to 1400x900
<smtlaissezfaire> massaslayer: Any linux boot disk should work.
<ubuntubeginz> IntuitiveNipple: can explain wat ur code does..thanks..
<sokomizer> I've edited the xorg.conf file with the horizontal and vertical hz
<ubuntubeginz> wat does the regex and xargs mean...
<IntuitiveNipple> ubuntubeginz: It searches the first directory for all files matching the -regex expression, then passes each filename to cat
<johns^> sokomizer: you should use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dappis> it's a good idea to make a backup before editing important settings
<IntuitiveNipple> ubuntubeginz: There was a slight typo in what I gave you though ... the ">" should be ">>"
<MaSSaSLaYeR> smt i will first try in virtual pc
<dappis> like making a backup from a working conf
<Madpilot> pyrohotdog, there's an easy fix in that bug report too, actually
<sokomizer> johns^: thanks
<|_ocke> man i really wanna get my alsa to work :(
<sokomizer> now I've got another question
<IntuitiveNipple> ubuntubeginz: Actually, ignore me, the ">" is fine :p
<ubuntubeginz> IntutiveNipple: lets say i am in the directory oredi...is this eqaul to cat *.py > filename.txt...
<johns^> sokomizer: probably you need to run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg first because you edited the file manually
<r4nge> how would i use aptitude or apt- to tell me whcih version of a particular package i have installed using commandline
<|_ocke> i cant figure out how to make it redetect my card sine i swapped this hd to a new box
<sokomizer> Whtn I start a session in Ubuntu, it doesn't recognize the mouse
<|_ocke> any ideas
<sokomizer> sometimes it works but...
<maarten_> ubuntubeginz: but if i where you, i'd start with simpler solutions. find -name "*.py" -exec cat {} \; > file   will do the trick. keep regular expressions and xargs for later
<dappis> sokomizer: what kind of mouse?
<sokomizer> it's a usb mouse
<johns^> sokomizer: when you login you meen? Try another usb port. I had that same thing also btw
<IntuitiveNipple> ubuntubeginz: Yes, effectively it is
<johns^> a few times
<maarten_> ubuntubeginz: all the files are in the same directory? no subdirs?
<IntuitiveNipple> ubuntubeginz: But using find, it'll search all sub-directories of the specified directory
<sokomizer> johns^: yeah, I've tried with that, but It only works when I reboot or when I start Windows and then I go to ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> ubuntubeginz: And you could control how many levels of sub-dirs it searches with -depth
<johns^> sokomizer: weird. It went away after a few upgrades. your install is up to date?
<maarten_> ubuntubeginz: but do you plan to split this large file into seperate files later on?
<manu__> hay alguien que escriba en espaol ?
<maarten_> !es | manu__
<ubotu> manu__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntubeginz> yeah...there are subdis also... actually i am doing documentation...for some python codes.. i was supposed to copy all the py and paste into the word doc...thats why its such a pain.
<sokomizer> yes, I've installed Ubuntu 7.04
<v3n0m> help!
<johns^> from the cd? dit you do all teh updates?
<johns^> !help > v3n0m
<laser-> Hi! I've just switched from Windows to Ubuntu. I'm thinking about writing about it in my blog and them submitting it to Digg and this way more people will find out about Ubuntu. Any hints/suggestions please? LOL
<sokomizer> johns^: yes
<dappis> sokomizer: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<v3n0m> huh?
<maarten_> ubuntubeginz: you might want to have the filenames... find -name "*.py" -exec echo ====== {} ==== \; -exec cat {} \; > foo
<sokomizer> I will try to update another time, but I think I've made that
<|_ocke> so no ideasw about alsa? :P
<maarten_> will include the filename above each of the contents
<kraut> moin
<sokomizer> thanks anyway
<maarten_> |_ocke: what about alsa?
<|_ocke> i want to have it redetect my card
<maarten_> what do you mean, redetect?
<|_ocke> i swapped this installation (HD) into an entirely different new box (but same vidcard)
<v3n0m> johns^: no I mean I need help from ppl -,- my ubuntu freezes upon startup
<maarten_> |_ocke: it should work out of the box
<|_ocke> the soundcard is the same type, ac97, but it might be slightly different chipset and probably different address
<ubuntubeginz> maarten_ : sweet man... and one more thing.. how to find the number of lines in a file...or a group of files..
<|_ocke> IE xmms plays but no sound comes out
<sokomizer> what about beryl in ubuntu 7.04, is easier to install than in 6.06?
<|_ocke> it doesnt
<johns^> v3n0m: when does it freeze?
<maarten_> ubuntubeginz: wc -l
<|_ocke> it worked out of the box when i installed it
<johns^> sokomizer: yes. but you need the restricted drivers if you've got an nvidia or ati card
<dappis> sokomizer: beryl is nice eye-candy, but it is always a risk
<sokomizer> I know is a risk
<maarten_> |_ocke: did you adjust the mixer settings?
<freeza> sokomizer: i installed beryl tonight on feisty, super easy and so far sock solid
<IntuitiveNipple> You have solid socks? :O
<maarten_> |_ocke: is the card properly listen in /proc/asound/cards and /proc/asound/devices ?
<sokomizer> I've installed it in 6.06 and I know that it has some important bugs but...
<|_ocke> but this installation was pulled from a celeron 1ghz system with all differnt hardware, and slapped in a athlon xp3200+ box and booted
<johns^> beryl runs quite well. just nog when running some games
<freeza> but then again my graphics card has good drivers for linux
<|_ocke> i checked mixer settings they're fine
<sokomizer> Is compiz better than beryl?
<johns^> no
<maarten_> |ubuntubeginz: so, to make your find even nicer:
<freeza> beryl has more settings
<sokomizer> ok
<freeza> or eyecandy if you will
<dappis> sokomizer: check ubuntuguide.org there 7.04 and search "eye candy"
<johns^> I use beryl because of the possibilities to manage your windows and desktops
<|_ocke> i see V2837 in /proc/asound
<johns^> got rid of most of the eyecandy :)
<Lilacor> I'm having trouble getting azereus working right
<r4nge> how can i see what version of a package i have installed, commandline
<dappis> I installed beryl to my ubuntu feisty and it went fine. I've R9700 and r300-driver
<Lilacor> It downloads for about a minute and then everything goes to zero
<Lilacor> anybody know?
<maarten_> ubuntubeginz: (and i will drop in the file now, the execs get to ugly): find -name "*.py" | while read f; do echo ==== $f ==== ; echo Contains `wc -l "$f"` lines; echo; cat $f; done > foo
<maarten_> drop in the while
<burnerx> hi folks
<maarten_> i ment
<v3n0m> johns^: takes awhile to load (several minutes), then it goes to the gui screen, only the cursor is seen on the orange background, the mouse position is updated very slowly on the screen when I move it, about once every 1.5 seconds, the cursor is animated, and it stays like this, I gave up after like 30-40 min of waiting
<burnerx> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<v3n0m> johns^: it works fine from the live-cd, but that is what happened after I installed it to the HD..
<dappis> there are a little bit too much variables to say, does it work on your machine: nvidia/ati cards, ubuntu versions, open/closed drivers
<_Ahti> Argh! The videos on YouTube load so slooow! For no apparent reason at all??? GUAHRHHRGH! I wanna watch anime and all it takes ages! My bandwidth should be fine! My connection is FINE!
<dappis> _Ahti: you could shout to your brother to stop the warez :)
<jasra> Greetings
<_Ahti> I'm not using a wireless connection either!
<jasra> Can anyone help me change my screen resolution please ?
<v3n0m> dappis: you talkin to me?
<_Ahti> dappis: :)
<maarten_> |_ocke: make sure you disable ESD in your System / Sound Preferences
<dappis> v3n0m: well, not, it was for sokomizer
<maarten_> |_ocke: and try with aplay /usr/share/sounds/(some wave file)
<maarten_> |_ocke: and look which devices aplay sees with aplay -l
<mEck0> Which app are you guys using for having different wallpapers on each workspace? I have used wallpapoz for a while, but I think that its kind of slow. When I switch between workspaces, there is a delay before the new wallpapers appears. I think it should appear directly as in KDE, or when you switch workspace in Gnome without any app like this.
<maarten_> |_ocke: and tr with aplay -D hw:CARDID,DEVICEID wavfile
<ubuntubeginz> maarten: where and under what ..can i go and learn these type of stuff... is very interesting..
<orbin> !fixres > jasra (read pm from ubotu )
<maarten_> ubuntubeginz: just look for some bash programming tutorial / book
<m0u5e> does anyone know where the default themes are stored in ubuntu?
<jasra> thank you!
<freeza> m0u5e: you trying to install themes?
<m0u5e> freeza: no, just trying to install a theme for wine, so it better integrates into my desktop :)
<ubuntubeginz> maarten: danke..man... will look into it...
<m0u5e> freeza: do you know where the default themes like human, industrial, glider are stored?
<freeza> one sec checking
<m0u5e> i tried doing a search... but im finding that beagle is not very useful when I need it to be :/
<freeza> beagle really cant find crap
<m0u5e> yeah
<orbin> m0u5e: /usr/share/themes IIRC
<m0u5e> its even worse than the m$ XP search engine :(
<m0u5e> thx orbin
<freeza> yah there we go
<pyrohotdog> What kind of remote would I need to control rythmbox/vlc?
<dappis> use locate :)
<_Ahti> freeza: Yeah, all it really does is hog your cpu
<freeza> is there a way to make beagle act like locate?
<_Ahti> freeza: Don't think so
<Lilacor> how to I force azureus to use java 6?
<_Ahti> Lilacor: Uninstall java 5 :P
<disinterested> im trying to install torcs 1.3.0 but when i run .;/configure at the end i get lib/cpp fails sanity check is there any thing i can do to resolve this?
<Lilacor> _Ahti: right now it is using 1.4.2 by default
<disinterested> ./configure
<_Ahti> Lilacor: Ah, well i don't use java apps, so...
<r4nge> how would i update my ubuntu server edition from 6.10 to 7.04, the "Upgrade Instructions" really only explain desktop upgrading
<_Ahti> Lilacor: My previous comment was meant as a joke, but then i realised.. that it wasn't funny T_T'
<dappis> install sun-java6-bin
<freeza> lol
<igcek> helou, can anyone tell me what does this mean/how to fix it?
<igcek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21116/
<Lilacor> dappis: yes but that doesn't force the applicatoin to use a different version of java
<crdlb> r4nge: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-e471fe0c514bab31d4fac24a8a8fde382e8c7aaf
<dappis> hmmm... then you could try to uninstall old java? when there's only one version installed, it has no choice
<ion> what irc clients u guys using in linux
<ion> whats the best one
<borizz> ion: i use irssi
<predaeus_> ion: xchat here
<maarten_> ion: i use xchat
<Oli``> gaim! woof
<ion> cool
<dappis> I use x-chat-gnome, which is NOT the best I suppose, but it's good enough for me
<borizz> ion: what do you look for in a client?
<Lilacor> ion: xchat
<lishengming> ?
<ion> something with good cmds and shit
<Lilacor> irssi is very nice
<ion> easy to use
<ion> quick
<|_ocke> maarten_, its funny though, i didnt make any changes from its setup before and it was on an equivalent ac97 onboard card
<Oli``> Does anyone know how I can work out what hd# my /dev/sdf is?
* tokj is away: I'm busy
<borizz> ion: irssi is quick, has good commands but is not really easy to use if you're new to it
<Lilacor> irssi has great commands n' shit.
<ion> borizz, better than bitchx
<ion> ?
<_Ahti> ah yeah, i'm using irssi at the moment
<_Ahti> its great :D
<borizz> ion: i never liked bitchx but those two are often compared
<_Ahti> irssi still wins!
<maarten_> |_ocke: "equivalent" is really a tricky thing with sound cards
<ion> where can I find decent irssi scripts
<dappis> r4nge: you could try the hard way to upgrade: 1. edit your sources.list and replace all "edgy" > "feisty" 2. run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<borizz> ion: irssi.org/scripts
<maarten_> |_coke: but did you try my suggestions above?
<dappis> continue with sudo apt-get -f install if necessary
<r4nge> dappis: will probably go the easy way :)
<dappis> r4nge:  it may take a while to download a couple hundred MBs
<maarten_> |_ocke: anyway, the fact that xmms does "progress" looks like a mixer problem, or maybe even a connection problem to me
<crdlb> dappis: that's not necessary
<freeza> xchat rocks
<dappis> r4nge: well, I think that is the easy (but risky) way
<_Ahti> r4nge: You might aswell try 0_0
<borizz> ion: i use these scripts: trackbar, usercount and wlstat
<r4nge> dappis: i was just thinking it would be as easy as installing from aptitude
<|_ocke> card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237] , device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237] 
<ion> ok
<ion> thnx
<crdlb> r4nge: you saw the link I gave you right?
* tokj is back (gone 00:02:39)
<r4nge> crdlb: yep thanks, that's prob going to be my approach
<|_ocke> aplay wont play either hough
<Oli``> Does anyone know how I can find what number a specific HD is? eg: /dev/sdf => hd5
<maarten_> |_ocke: but it "finishes" after a while?
<|_ocke> yeah of course
<|_ocke> it plays fine, theres just no actual ouitput
<borizz> Oli``: i think it differs per system... :(
<r4nge> thing is i dont see "update-manager-core" as a package for edgy
<|_ocke> im pretty sure its just addressing the wrong memory location
<maarten_> |_ocke: double check your mixer settings. double check your connection.
<Oli``> borizz: erk... is there no standard way to look it up?
<maarten_> |_ocke: no channels MUTEX ?
<|_ocke> the previous one was the same type of onboard card, but i bet its in a different memory location
<Oli``> borizz: I need to tell grub where to install itself and I haven't a clue =(
<r4nge> dappis: is your upgrade route the way it's always been done in previous server editions?
<|_ocke> ive checked all the mixer settings, besides, how would they have randomly automaticallty changed when i mpoved the hard drive
<ion> borizz, where can I get nice themes
<borizz> Oli``: try starting grub and do "install (hd" and then press tab
<borizz> ion: irssi.org/themes
<ion> ok
<maarten_> |_ocke: as i said, "equivalant" is a tricky thing
<borizz> ion: you could've figured that one out yourself ;) i like the madcow theme
<|_ocke> and the speakers output a little feedback when they're turned up as long as they're connected even
<|_ocke> well.. same chipset, same card, most likely different location
<|_ocke> possibly different revision
<maarten_> |_ocke: the location does not matter
<|_ocke> but not from what lspci -v tells
<maarten_> |_ocke: the revision might.
<maarten_> |_ocke: but to me it seems that the driver is working correctly. apart from not sounding
<|_ocke> yeah seems to me too
<maarten_> which module is alsa using? snd-via82xx ?
<maarten_> (lsmod)
<|_ocke> just nada from it, and if i plug the speakers into my mp3 player they blast loud just fine
<|_ocke> yes
<|_ocke> i also see snd_ac97_codec and such
<dappis> r4nge: I'm not sure, but my way is how it can be done with only command-line interface
<maarten_> |_coke: read http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=VIA&card=VIA+southbridge+AC97+audio.&chip=VIA82C686%2C+VIA8233%2C+VIA8233A%2C+VIA8235%2C+VIA8237&module=via82xx#notes
<dappis> I'm not sure how the graphical assistant works
<maarten_> |_ocke:
<|_ocke> the video card certainly runs like 20 times better in this than the celeron 1ghz hehe
<r4nge> dappis: one would think ubuntu would make it a bit easier
<borizz> Oli``: did it work?
<maarten_> "His suggestion was to use supply the option "ac97_quirk=0" to the snd-via82xx module."
<maarten_> sound weird to me
<maarten_> but try it
<|_ocke> hmmm..
<|_ocke> how do i do that ?
<maarten_> |_ocke: rmmod snd-via82xx
<maarten_> |_ocke: lsmod to make sure it got removed
<maarten_> |_ocke: modprobe snd-via82xx ac98_quirk=0
<Oli``> borizz: nope =(
<|_ocke> gah
<|_ocke> says its in use
<maarten_> did you kill esd as i said? any applications open? xmms?
<|_ocke> nope
<borizz> Oli``: how bout using fdisk -l ?
<|_ocke> maybe a volume control or something'
<borizz> Oli``: that should list everything
<|_ocke> htop here we come
<|_ocke> oh i bet firefox was using it
<maarten_> right
<Oli``> borizz: doesn't tell me the hd# numbers
<|_ocke> yup yup
<Oli``> just the /dev/sdx names
<Filthpig> Hi, I want to share an internet connection through my PC.. (I have two ethernet cards).. How do I set that up?
<|_ocke> FATAL: Error inserting snd_via82xx (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-via82xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<joycetick> hi, which is better VMware or virtualbox if i want to run windows XP in ubuntu?
<borizz> Oli``: then I'm out of ideas... sorry :)
<|_ocke> [17196492.984000]  snd_via82xx: Unknown parameter `ac98_quirk'
<|_ocke> from dmesg
<Gerro> joycetick: there also qemu
<Oli``> borizz: that's fair enough -- thanks for the help
<joycetick> Gerro: ah ok, is that good?
<pand> Hello
<Gerro> joycetick: sorta if you get the kqemu option working for your pc hardware, I run it on a dual core so its easy load balancing two operating systems
<|_ocke> oh
<pand> I'm looking for ducuments which explain how to translate GNOME documentation into other languages e.g. into Polish
<Gerro> joycetick: its only open source emulator I know of really
<|_ocke> k the mod loaded but still no sound
<Lilacor> does anyone know how to update the azureus script to use a new JRE?
<joycetick> i think wikipedia says virtualbox is open source
<joycetick> but im probably wrong :P
<joycetick> Gerro: thanks, il try that :)
<vietamine> joycetick : u can add a article on wikipedia :)
<pand> well anybody knows where I can find them?
<Ademan> ugh, my friend managed to forget their username for their fresh fiesty install, but APPARENTLY they remember the password, is there any way they could salvage their system without a reinstall? (it's a fresh system so i don't suppose it'd be too bad)
<Gerro> joycetick: virtualizer has limited gpl version... yeah probably no fancy tricks or kool perks to it then
<sharadg> Ademan: did they create a new user during the installation
<dps> HEy guys
<dps> Can anyone tell me how to build the deb package of kernel source?
<Ademan> sharadg: i think so, but he sorta said he wasn't sure
<vietamine> Ademan : any capslock problem or keyb lang ?
<Ademan> vietamine: doesn't the login screen warn if capslock is on?
<vietamine> Ademan : depends on which login screen :)
<Ademan> heh
<Ademan> default gdm?
<sharadg> he can try using root as the username from the terminal
<Gerro> joycetick: hmm the differences it lists on wikipedia aren't really needed things not to mention its free for other version, I might give it a try but looks like they're more so aiming to knock off vnc in usage
<cidwel> hello
<oi_cool> #jakarta
<Ademan> sharadg: that doesn't work does it? i just tried that myself in a tty
<joycetick> Gerro: ok, thanks for the info
<pyrohotdog> "QEMU acceleration layer not activated" when attempting to boot DSL from a thumb drive..?
<dps> Guys, can anyone tell me how to build the kernel source and headers deb file?
<cidwel> anybody knows how to share a file that i have in my desktop (ubuntu feisty) in order to copy files inside that file in a mac? I have installed nfs and selected that file for share in nfs for my mac
<Gerro> cidwel: umm your trying to do nfs sharing with a mac to share inside a iso file?... erm.. like is there something in your water?
<maarten_> |_ocke: sorry, i crashed
<cidwel> no no sorry, i want to share a folder
<erUSUL> Gerro: i think it may be a folder not a file what he is trying to share
<Gerro> cidwel: after rereading what you said few times, are you trying to install ubuntu to a mac through nfs connection?...
<cidwel> in ubuntu in order to make a backup of some of data of my mac
<bullgard4> Does my Laptopcomputer or my battery have an Embedded Controller? My operating system Ubuntu 7.04 loads automatically the module i2c_ec. How to proceed to answer this question?
<maarten_> cidwel: i would use samba
<Gerro> cidwel: umm like try ssh then that should work
<Gerro> maarten_: samba is for windows shares :P
<cidwel> eeh? sorry, i repeat, i have 2 computers and in feisty i have installed nfs for folder sharing, I set a folder with nfs sharing in ubuntu
<Gerro> cidwel: what does a mac file system look like? does it start out as C:\ or as /
<maarten_> Gerro: why?
<cidwel> ?? what c?
<cidwel> is not windows
<cidwel> i wont to use samba
<gordonjcp> Gerro: in OS X, it's basically a Unix fs
<gordonjcp> Gerro: pre-OS X it's entirely different ;-)
<Gerro> just checking..
<cidwel> i want to use nfs bc i only use linux and unix (ubuntu and mac)
<maarten_> Gerro: samba is a perfectly good choice for sharing files between linux boxen or linux and mac
<Ademan> plus samba sucks
<Ademan> lol
<Ademan> O_o
<paddyez> hi
<Ademan> tell that to my 3 gigs of lost data lol
<Ademan> my fault for not backing up, but still
<cidwel> otherwise i tried to share with samba but mac needs a key that i haven't
<Gerro> maarten_: its built around legacy support for windows, I don't trust it :)
<cidwel> when i try to enter in the folder in mac, using samba, i need a key that is not my root or user key
<varka> maarten_: samba was designed to interact with smb filesystem from windows not to interact between linux-filesystems
<cidwel> and, if i can use nfs, lets use nfs
<cidwel> not samba
<cidwel> samba is for windows, not for unix and linux
<maarten_> varka: no, samba implementsthe smb protocol at both client and server level
<|_ocke> maarten_, all good
<maarten_> |_ocke; solved it?
<|_ocke> nope
<varka> maarten_: yes, and?
<|_ocke> even with the 'ac97_quirk=0', no sound output
<Gerro> cidwel: setup openssh server directly between the two and use one of these http://www.openssh.com/macos.html its probably lot simpler
<coz_> I have been trying to download Rasterbator for an hour and keep getting times out, I realizw this has nothing to do with ubuntu but was hoping one of yu have the file by some slim chance ?? :)
<Steve^> I need to open a port for bitorrent, how can I do this?
<maarten_> varka: are you aware of the samba unix extensions ?
<ubuntubeginz> hi guys,,, lets say i am in windows(god forbid), how can i access my linux partiions..is it possible
<Steve^> ubuntubeginz, get an ext3 driver
<Steve^> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<sharadg> there is software for windows to acess ext fs
<sharadg> do  a search :)
<varka> maarten_: samba is a reverse engineered solution to make use of the smb protocol windows uses, but why should anybody use smb while there are native solutions to connect linux machines?!
<jmanous> #heist
<ubuntubeginz> Steve^: thanks man... will download and give a crack at it... :)
<pyrohotdog> Anyone have any recommendations for a linux compatible remote control?
<stalker_> lirc?
<stalker_> if that's what you meant
<pyrohotdog> I meant the remote control itself. :)
<sven_> I formatted a usbdisk and now I cannot write to it, chown and chmod won't work...
<joycetick> Does anybody know how to start winXP (on second partition of first hdd) with qemu
<private_meta> hi...
<maarten_> varka: i had the impression that samba is an easier solution to share between linux/macosx , but i might be wrong. anyway, until nfs4, nfs really was unusable in certain environments
<DarkClown> anyone know if there`s been any changes in the install proses of mpd (Music Player Daemon) with the release of feisty fawn?
<|_ocke> grrr
<|_ocke> stupid alsa
<sven_> can anyone help me with write access to a usb disk that I just formatted to ext3?
<sven_> no
<_Ahti> Oh yeah! Since Mplayer was removed from the 6.06 repos, could it be possible for me to add the feisty repos aswell in order to get those packages not available for dapper??? 0_0'
<maarten_> varka: like, any user with root access on his local machine being able to access any file owned by any user on the nfs server.
<maarten_> varka: that's why i replaced nfs with samba for file sharing, even with linux clients
<jscinoz> hey guys
<sven_> maarten_ do you know how I can get write access on a usb disk that I formatted to ext3?
<maarten_> varka: nfs4 might have solved this issue though
<jscinoz> the UUID of my swap partition has changed and i need to reconfigure some settings so that it is set up correctly, what file should i edit?
<varka> maarten_: ok, thats a point
<private_meta> i'd need help with... i have a problem with the gnome-keyring-manager and my wireless lan connection... 1. i want that my wlan-settings (password/certificate) for a certain wlan connection are remembered, and 2. i want that gnome-keyring-manager-password to be deactivated... i know these two are somehow connected, but can someone tell me what to do there, 'cause i didn't find anything
<orbin> _Ahti: from what i hear it's generally a bad idea to mix.
<maarten_> sven_: can you write as root?
<maarten_> sven_: is it mounted ?
<_Ahti> orbin: Yeah? *sigh* i'd rather not build it from source, but i guess i have no choice 0-0
<sven_> maarten_: yep /media/usbdisk
<maarten_> sven_: can you sudo touch /media/usbdisk/foo
<sven_> maarten_: I can write as root
<anathematic> hey i want to setup my ubuntu server as sort of a gateway thing between my computers on the network and my internet connection, for this i need to setup a dns server on my ubuntu box and go from there right?
<maarten_> sven_: well, i guess it's just permissions.
<sven_> maarten_: I know
<maarten_> sven_: sudo chown sven /media/usbdisk/
<redeeman> anyone know where ubuntu keeps the gdm/xdm sessions for the login manager?
<sven_> maarten_: tried that
<redeeman> the .desktop entries descriping gnome, kde
<maarten_> sven: sorry, no idea
<sven_> maarten_: I can make a directory or file, but I cannot do it in Nautilus
<sven_> maarten_ not in the file browser
<maarten_> sven_: even in directories with the right permissions? thats strange...
<sharadg> i guess there is some issues in Nautilus
<magnetron> anathematic: i think you want to set up a NAT with firestarter, really
<private_meta> does anyone know what i can do with my problem?
<maarten_> sven_: well, can't help you.. just use the command line. it's faster anyway :-)
<anathematic> magnetron:  okies i'll look into it now
<sven_> maarten_: yeah :p, still weird though
<maarten_> gotto go.
<maarten_> bye
<paddyez> is "Feisty Fawn" as unstable as "sid" ?
<_Ahti> Argh! This is seriously starting to tick me off! My download rate is jumping up and down! How can i, erm, "stabilize" it? I'm pretty sure theres nothing wrong with the router/modem/ISP/connection per se...
<rbrunhuber> Can anybody help me with debugging/testing cronjobs?
<espen> sven_: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2436
<Gerro> _Ahti: what sort of download is it? if its a torrent then that is normal
<sharadg> <rbrunhuber> what do you wanna do ?
<Doctor_Zoidberg> the download speed is dependant on where it's coming from too
<Doctor_Zoidberg> and how busy that pc is
<Gerro> _Ahti: oh and stop using the internet when you go to download, you request things you *should* have received so the ftp server slows down for you and stays slowed
<Doctor_Zoidberg> how much of the bandwidth is being used, or limited
<_Ahti> Gerro: Well, its a "normal" download of a video... at the moment its from YouTube
<rbrunhuber> sharadg: I have a script lying in /etc/cron.hourly but it does not seem to be executed.
<MerlinZShell> hello
<Doctor_Zoidberg> maybe a lot of users currently on youtube
<Doctor_Zoidberg> maybe 10mins from now it'll ease off a little
<Gerro> _Ahti: flash video? 32 or 64 bit, what browser? what flash? is it ran under wine? Do you connect through proxy?
<Gerro> _Ahti: are you using a browser plugin?
<_Ahti> Doctor_Zoidberg: Well its been going on for the whole day
<Doctor_Zoidberg> maybe a lot of users sharing your ISP online right now
<Doctor_Zoidberg> domestic dsl tends to be a 50:1 ratio....ur 1 of 50 sharing the same pipe
<_Ahti> Gerro: Yes a flash video. 32 bit, Firefox, flash 9, no wine and no proxy... (if i had a proxy i'd been able to fix it by now)
<pyrohotdog> I have an IR wireless mouse, would it be possible to use the reciever with LIRC and a remote from an old TV?
<Doctor_Zoidberg> maybe 45 are on now
<Doctor_Zoidberg> so ur share is a lot more limited
<juice_> is there any way to change brightness in standard ubuntu installation? (some tool somewhere to control it, i can't find it)
<rbrunhuber> sharadg: Still there?
<monzie> hi all
<_Ahti> Doctor_Zoidberg: Yeah, but the funny thing is... i just installed a few apps with aptitude.. and the download rates were normal
<strog_>  have a problem with the apt-get install command, when i want to install vlc mediaplayer i get the error message that the package isnt there
<sharadg> looking
<monzie> i just installed mysql on my Ubuntu 7.04 x64
<monzie> how do i get mysql to start?
<albert> hi, can anybody tell me, how i access these pages? http://www.dillo.org/cvs.html
<Doctor_Zoidberg> only the ISP knows who's online at any given time, normal users dont
<|_ocke> mysqld
<_Ahti> Ah yeah, about VLC Player Firefox plugin... How come theres no sound when i try watching a .mpg movie???
<sharadg> <rbrunhuber> what does crontab -e say
<Doctor_Zoidberg> i'd suggest just keeping an eye on it over a few days, it will fluctuate with all sorts of reasons
<stalker_> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<juice_> is there any way to change brightness in standard ubuntu installation? (some tool somewhere to control it, i can't find it), preferably only for video output
<emxsi> any reference on installing ubuntu-server from a network using a floppy net bootdisk?
<strog_> i have a problem with the apt-get install command can some help me here
<adrianc> has anybody tried installing the 64 bit 7.04 version on a dual core AMD 64 bit processor? if so does it work for you?
<Doctor_Zoidberg> juice_ you could try the buttons on the front of your monitor
<Doctor_Zoidberg> i have a quick setting for "games" or "text"
<juice_> Doctor_Zodberg: ;) got the maxed already
<monzie> adrianc: i have AMD turion 64 based laptop
<emxsi> also which is better from your experience... apt-proxy or apt-cache? thanks.
<monzie> and yes, it works
<rbrunhuber> sharadg : It 's completely empty file
<_Ahti> Doctor_Zoidberg: Yeah, its done that... i'm monitoring my bandwidth with "bmon" and the rates are just hopping up and down T_T
<juice_> Doctor_Zoidberg: ;) got them maxed already
<sharadg> this is the file where we specify cronjobs for users
<Doctor_Zoidberg> try the theme manager then
<sharadg> in the cron format
<adrianc> the install hangs for me, I think it could be related to my wireless network card
<Doctor_Zoidberg> see if you can find a brighter theme for your windows etc
<juice_> Doctor_Zoidberg: but i dont think i will find seperate video settings there, will i ?
<sharadg> rbrunhuber: can you try using that
<rbrunhuber> sharadg : Don't think so. All tasks in cron.daily get executed
<strog_> juice_: can you help me a sec?
<Doctor_Zoidberg> dunno, maybe your driver settings
<juice_> strong_: me? how ?
<strog_> i have a problem with the apt-get install command
<juice_> Doctor_Zoidberg: yes, but where are mesa brightness configuration tools...
<strog_> when i want to install the vlc mediaplayer i get the message that the package isnt there
<Doctor_Zoidberg> i dont know, sorry
<juice_> strong_: try to add universe and multiverse then maybe in Synaptic
<kbrooks> uh hello
<kbrooks> is there a theme in ubuntu 7.04 that has a coloured. not a off white progress bar
<rbrunhuber> sharadg: I think i just found it: There was no shebang line in the script
<sharadg> :)
<Doctor_Zoidberg> kbrooks, you can adjust any part of any theme to suit your needs
<strog_> can someone help me here?
<kbrooks> Doctor_Zoidberg: how?
<rbrunhuber> sharadg : this was the only visible difference to all other scripts.
<sharadg> but as a matter of fact.. i think you can start maintaining your own cron jobs using crontab -e.. thats what I do
<juice_> strog_: i think i already did?
<sharadg> its pretty simple
<Doctor_Zoidberg> after you select your theme, click on customize....then the color tab
<juice_> strog_: if you have Feisty 7.04 just run Synaptic, then click Repositories in Settings, and then select  Softwary restricted by law or something
<juice_> strog_: then click reload in main window of synaptic and then try to install it
<kbrooks> Doctor_Zoidberg: where do i select a theme tho
<blind> Okay, I need some help. Whenever I boot my computer with my webcam plugged in, I can't operate my webcam. When I unplug it, khubd runs my computer up to 100% cpu usage, and i have no usb usage. How can I fix this?
<rbrunhuber> sharadg : I know but i'm not comfortable with the cron syntax and i just want this script to be executed every hour.
<Doctor_Zoidberg> system>>preferences>>theme manager
<kbrooks> rbrunhuber: try at
<juice_> strog_: besides, maybe you are typing this vlc package wrong, try to search for in also in synaptic
<strog_> juice_: all of them didnt work
<Doctor_Zoidberg> theme* not theme manager
<Merijn> what's the name of the openssh package for apt-get?
<juice_> strog_: what are you typing?
<IntuitiveNipple> blind: It sounds as if your webcam model isn't properly supported
<kbrooks> sharadg: have you heard of at ?
<strog_> juice_: just vlc
<juice_> Merijn: openssh-server ?
<strog_> both in the console and the synamptic
<Merijn> thanks
<juice_> Merijn: and openssh-client ?
<didwah> exit
<juice_> Merijn: no problem
<blind> IntuitiveNipple: when I plug it in after my computer's turned on, it operates fine.
<strog_> juice_: is it becuase i have the feisty dist?
<Doctor_Zoidberg> you can mix and match parts of themes, like the colour scheme of mist, with the icons from la ora and the window borders from redmond etc
<juice_> strog_: try sudo apt-get update and then apt-get install vlc
<juice_> strog_: no, i have feisty and i can do apt-get install vlc without problems
<kbrooks> Doctor_Zoidberg: okay
<IntuitiveNipple> blind: Hmm, sounds like a driver issue then... have you checked with the maintainers of the webcam drivers?
<strog_> juice_: didnt work
<Doctor_Zoidberg> installing art manager gives you access to many more themes
<sharadg> kbrooks ?
<kbrooks> Doctor_Zoidberg: all i want is a progress bar colour. that is all. nothing else.
<Doctor_Zoidberg> as well as logins, screensavers etc
<kbrooks> sharadj: nm
<rbrunhuber> kbrooks : thanks for the tip. But cron.hourly has to work too.
<juice_> strog_: anyways, you must have problems with repositories if you dont have vlc it seems. change the server in synaptic configuration to something other
<kbrooks> strog_:
<kbrooks> !universe
<blind> IntuitiveNipple: no, I haven't. I just plugged it in when I got it, and it worked so i didn't question it. im not even sure who makes the drivers
<kbrooks> !multiverse
<kbrooks> uh?
<juice_> i told him how to turn on universe and multiverse already
<juice_> step by step
<juice_> he says it didnt work
<strog_> kbrooks:"!"
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kbrooks> juice_: he has to refresh repos.
<Doctor_Zoidberg> had a look, i thought you could edit by element
<juice_> kbrooks: told him that too already
<jscinoz> Evening folks
<juice_> kbrooks: to type sudo apt-get update, and he claims it still doesnt work, so i dont know
<funkmaster> hi there i have a question, does twisted 2.4 also work on ubuntu feisty without a problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> blind: Best thing to do is "lshw" and look for your webcam. There you'll find a line for each device that reads "configuration: driver=XXXXXX". Search for XXXXX on Google and you should be able to trace the driver writers
<blind> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<MerlinZShell> Hello guys
<MerlinZShell> how can I test a mail server using NC
<MerlinZShell> netcat
<juice_> strog_: the problem you have is strange, maybe pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list somewhere on the net and give us the link
<IntuitiveNipple> blind: Or you could just search Google for "linux" and the webcam model
<blind> that would probably work better, seeing as how my webcam isn't recognized right now.
<blind> god, i really don't feel like rebooting lol.
<IntuitiveNipple> blind: why do you need to reboot?
<Scott__> hey folks
<IntuitiveNipple> blind: Can't you unload the driver manually?
<Scott__> is it possible to lock firefox to one site only?
<blind> IntuitiveNipple: i don't know. can i?
<IntuitiveNipple> blind: If the reason to reboot is to kill the driver, I would think so :)
<MerlinZShell> guys anyone here uses netcat also known as nc ?
<blind> IntuitiveNipple: how? :] 
<kbrooks> MerlinZShell: just ask
<Frogzoo> Scott__: iptables will do it
<IntuitiveNipple> blind: sudo modprobe -r XXXXXX
<kbrooks> OK, conclusion: Ubuntu bug.
<_Ahti> MerlinZShell: Yeah, netcat is the same as nc???
<blind> IntuitiveNipple: how do i find the module name?
<IntuitiveNipple> blind: Refer to my previous comment about using lshw :)
<_Ahti> MerlinZShell: Ah :D Sorry i misunderstood the question :P
<Vanuatoo> I've downloaded sun-jdk 1.6 from sun site. self extracting binary and unpacked it to some directory
<private_meta> can anyone help me with the wlan-problem?is there a way so that i don't have to input my wlan data (certificate, username, pwd) all the time?
<Scott__> Frogzoo: care to elaborate? :>
<Vanuatoo> when I go to JDK_HOME/bin
<MerlinZShell> well the question is how can i use nc to troubleshoot smtp?
<Vanuatoo> and run java it says error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Frogzoo> Scott__: iptables can restrict http traffic to just certain ips
<MerlinZShell> _Ahti : kbrooks : any idea ?
<rasputnik> has anyone else found bash has started sticking a '/' on the end of tab-completed filenames?
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlinZShell: You would manually operate the SMTP session
<MerlinZShell> i know how to do it on telnet
<Scott__> rasputnik, its done that the past two releases :p
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlinZShell: Same with nc
<rasputnik> Scott__: why?
<MerlinZShell> but on nc i am not receiving reply from the server after the connection established reply
<[8sch] > hello, maybe someone can help me: i hat installed windows on c: and when i boot windows there is said that <winows root>\system32\ntoskrnl.exe is not avalible
<Scott__> rasputnik, not too sure, perhaps its a new 'feature'
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlinZShell: Sounds like a problem with the server, does it work using telnet?
<pyrohotdog> anyone know if http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833328201 would work with LIRC?
<Aladin> On the left hand of Nautilus there is a link to an unmounted partition. How can I delete this link?
<MerlinZShell> yes on telnet after the helo it gives a reply on nc after the helo i dont get a reply
<Scott__> Frogzoo: You don't happen to know the required iptables rule I need do ya
<rasputnik> Scott__: just opened a new shell and it's not doing it any more. bizarre.
<Scott__> rasputnik, does it on my slack box all the time =] 
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlinZShell: That does seem strange. NC is getting the 220 ID message from the server?
<bullgard4> My kernel has a 'battery' module. But dmesg does not mention 'SBST' (Smart Battery Table). Why not?
<pdlnhrd> any regex masters that can write an expression looking for all -->  but not --->  matches?
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlinZShell: I've just tested it on my server and it works okay
<rasputnik> Scott__: must be some option I've toggled on. oh well.
<MerlinZShell> 250 server.domain Hello [clientip]  it is this message that telnet gives but nc doesnt maybe im calling nc in a wrong way
<MerlinZShell> i just do nc servername port is that it ?
<jscinoz> How can one change the icon on the Show Desktop button in the lower left corner?
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlinZShell: Yes
<MerlinZShell> ok after helo domainname is enter the end of line char
<MerlinZShell> i just do helo domainname and press enter i get a new line with no reply
<IntuitiveNipple> Try EHLO rather than HELO
<Asfaq> hi all, am making a custom Live CD and am stuck... big time! could someone help me out? i'd really appreciate it!
<MerlinZShell> I just tryed nc -v -v but still the same
<Asfaq> i am trying to use reconstructor with fiesty to make custom splash screens and custom apps..
<Asfaq> the splash screens have turned out ok.. but i cant seem to get the apps to go into the final ISO
<Asfaq> any help would be appreciated
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlinZShell: Have you tested it against other SMTP servers, just in case?
<mwe> MerlinZShell: what kind of server are you trying to talk to?
<mwe> MerlinZShell: mail?
<Scott__> brb
<jscinoz> Guys i have some custom icons installed, but the icon for Desktop in the places menu isn't registering correctly where should it be and what should it be called
<YesterdayDeng> hi
<MerlinZShell> Exchange :(
<funkmaster> has anyone freevo installed on feisty?
<Asfaq> :(
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlinZShell: There's no reason I can think of, aside from packet filtering, for Telnet to work and NC not to work
<YesterdayDeng> Is any body knows how to open telnet service? the telnetd has already installed
<MerlinZShell> well there is an isa server on the network but im on the alloe rule
<KnowledgEngineer> hello
<KnowledgEngineer> someone can tall me what package i need to install for use the semantic web?
<YesterdayDeng> no body knows?
<rasputnik> YesterdayDeng: why do you want telnet ?
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlinZShell: I had a problem with ISA Server a year or more ago, in just this situation and it turns out there was no way of stopping it filtering certain protocols
<YesterdayDeng> because I need to remote help
<rasputnik> YesterdayDeng: install ssh then
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlinZShell: But it's so long ago I can't recall where I would have filed the bug report
<YesterdayDeng> okay, I will try
<Asfaq> no help?
<pyrohotdog> Is there no PPC version of 7.04?
<rasputnik> YesterdayDeng: 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<MerlinZShell> i dont really need that i just wanted to try nc
<MerlinZShell> in telnet it works fine
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlinZShell: Does telnet from the same workstation as NC work?
<Vanuatoo> how do I specify additional dirs to library path?
<jrib> !ppc > pyrohotdog (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Vanuatoo: for gcc?
<Vanuatoo> I've got some .so file that I want to be searched by some executable
<rasputnik> Vanuatoo: edit /etc/ld.so.conf and run 'sudo ldconfig'
<MerlinZShell> yep
<Vanuatoo> rasputnik: thanks
<MerlinZShell> ill try to telnet to an other machine outside my network where i have a linux mail server
<funkmaster> has anyone freevo installed on feisty?
<mwe> MerlinZShell: it's odd. it responds to the connection but doesn't reply to HELO. only in telnet. I'm not sure what's up
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlinZShell: The only thing I can think is telnet is encoding stdout, or the input, and nc isn't
<mwe> encoding?
<albert> hi, i always experience problems with compiling software on my own. currently i'm trying to compile dillo, but i fail to find out the proper depencies. is there some guide, howto, faq for compiling in general available?
<ques> can anyone help me with an ssh problem>
<ques> ?
<mwe> it should by asci
<mwe> be even
<rasputnik> ques: probably.
<MerlinZShell> i thought i would get more output using nc
<MerlinZShell> :)
<jrib> ques: just ask
<IntuitiveNipple> mwe: yeah, but something is weird. I'm going to blame ISA Server though :)
<Frogzoo> albert: if the code you have doesn't build nicely, it's really only fixable by the developers
<jrib> albert: why compile dillo?  It's in the repositories
<mwe> IntuitiveNipple: yeah maybe
<albert> i need the tabbing option as well as the frames option
<albert> although it's one version behind
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlinZShell: I'd install Wireshark and sniff the SMTP connections, see what the difference is
<MerlinZShell> postfix works better with it
<jrib> albert: well if you install "build-essential" and do 'sudo apt-get build-dep dillo' you will be able to compile the version in the repositories
<albert> jrib, thank you very much
<MerlinZShell> :) ok ill try that just after i finish my setup it would be good to know whats happening around
<MerlinZShell> did any of you see iris and the way it works on windows
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlinZShell: Yeah, I hate when I don't know why something ain't working
<MerlinZShell> with its graphical filters
<albert> jrib, i used to aptitude everytime, will there propably occur problems by using apt-get?
<jrib> albert: nope
<albert> k
<MerlinZShell> guys is there a sniffer for linux that rebuilds http traffic to make you see the site like in iris
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlinZShell: When you said iris, I thought you meant the image-processing package?
<Merijn> I'm configuring openssh-server, where do I put authorized_keys?
<flake> when I play wolf - et, the monitor goes dark and I have to recalibrate the gamma to reset the brightness. happens about every 10 to 15 minutes
<flake> or a regular basis, whichever comes first
<MerlinZShell> no its a net sniffer that has a very nice graphical filter editing system and it tries to rebuild recognised traffic as http .....
<MerlinZShell> is there anything close on linux
<jrib> Merijn: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought Wireshark could with appropriate plugins
<jgarcia> leave
<Merijn> thanks jrib
* Wo|f is away: Lurking.
<arturikus> hola
<arturikus> hello
<erUSUL> MerlinZShell: try wireshark
<jrib> !away > Wo|f (see the private message from ubotu)
<erUSUL> !es | arturikus
<ubotu> arturikus: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<arturikus> thanks erusul
<MerlinZShell> erUSUL: ill try that
<joycetick> hi, i currently have feisty and windows xp in dual boot, am i able to run my windows xp inside of feisty using qemu or something?
<YesterdayDeng> hi, I installed the SSH, but start failed like this, how can I find the reason for failure?
<YesterdayDeng>  Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<YesterdayDeng> Thanks
<jrib> YesterdayDeng: did you try to start it after installing?
<YesterdayDeng> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> YesterdayDeng: Is it already running?
<tarelerulz> I am thinking about use internet caffie hot spots and I would like to know what I need. I have working wi-fi ,but it is open connect .
<jrib> YesterdayDeng: it's started automatically so it should be running, as IntuitiveNipple said
<YesterdayDeng> ok, I restart it,Thanks a lot!
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: What Ubuntu version do you use?
<tarelerulz> 7.04
<Jim_Beam> *** Anyone got an idea how to fix the time problems with LIFEREA ? - I would like to have a 24hours system and I don't want to get Messages from the future...
<flake> lol...  no we don't want to get any messages from the future
<funkmaster> has anyone freevo installed on feisty?
<flake> sorry, had to say that
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: It should have NetworkManager pre-installed... With it, it should be connecting to an open wireless network automatically
<anathematic> hey i want to use my ubuntu server as a gateway for other computers to the internet
<anathematic> what should i be reading up on?
<Frogzoo> sc0tt: something like: sudo iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 --sport 80 ! -s website.x.y.z -j DROP
<YesterdayDeng> bye every one, I'm starving
<tarelerulz> Ahti , I have that install ,but I was wondering what about not open networks?  What do I need then ?
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: However, if its not. The best way to connect is by making sure your wireless interface is up and running, make iwconfig auto and run dhclient
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: Ah
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: Well, you could try a program called... Wifi-radar (i think that was it)
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: its probably the easiest way if you're a newbie
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: but the Network Manager as is should work just fine
<flake> why does my wolf-et game go dark after 10-15 mins of play and I have to readjust the gamma to fix the brightness?
<tarelerulz> Ahti that should have something so I encyription .  I don't want any passer by to see what I send to a site
<anathematic> hey i want to use my ubuntu server as a gateway for other computers on my network to my internet  connection, what should i be reading up on?
<MerlinZShell> does wireshark work on wireless ?
<lucifer>      ?
<tarelerulz> Ahti , that is the part I am worndering about ?
<funkmaster> anathematic: if u want an easy setup and to handle program, just install firestarter
<mjr> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<lucifer> 
<flake> what was that about - the language I mean
<funkmaster> russian
<funkmaster> for the russiona ubuntu chan
<flake> cool
<joycetick> I currently have feisty and windows xp in dual boot, am i able to run my windows xp inside of feisty using qemu or something?
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: Well, if you're using an encryption to connect to a wireless network, you're going to need the pass-key, the "passer-by" will need that key aswell...
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: I think
<funkmaster> joycetick: i would suggest to use vmplayer
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: But the chances are that you're pretty safe anyway :)
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: People can see you send packets there and here, but theres not that many people who actually know what to do with all that info :)
<joycetick> funkmaster: i installed that, but i got the idea that i would need to re-install windows xp
<funkmaster> nope
<funkmaster> u should not need to i believe
<joycetick> when it opens all it asks me for is a .vmx file
<tarelerulz> Ahti , I was just wondering about encrytion and all. Windows just has it and I did not know if I need to use other networks
<joycetick> i can browse my machine or quit
<funkmaster> but reinstalling it in vmware has its advantages, first of all that u will have a clean new system of course
<funkmaster> u can just bridge ur network connections
<funkmaster> and they will work in the vmplayer as well
<SoulRaven> hy, i have a notebook ASUS A4000L, and i want to install Ubuntu 7.04, but after i boot from cd....when Gnome start's a error window apears, "Some things, such as thems, sounds, or background setting may not work correctly", and that continue loading, and when the desktop apears, no icon apears, or some command.....only the 2 bars up and down...
<tarelerulz> Funkmaster is vmplaeyr that good ? can it play wma ,wmv ,avi  etc?
<anathematic> funkmaster:  to you suggesting firestarter before, where do i go if i want to do it all in my console instead? (for learning experience)
<funkmaster> yes u need to create a vmx file
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: Yeaaah, i'm not following you anymore 0_0' ... The encryption works fine on 7.04
<funkmaster> u can select in vmware to look for an windows install
<Frogzoo> MerlinZShell: sure
<funkmaster> it should create necessary files
<rollerskatejamms> How can I remove root's password so that nobody can log in directly as root? (I just set a password on root, stupid me)
<funkmaster> tarelrulz: vmplayer is not a mediaplayer
<MerlinZShell> Frogzoo: thank you im testing it now
<joycetick> umm, what does network connections have to do with this? lol, and i think il just keep my xp if i cant do it
<funkmaster> it belongs to vmware
<funkmaster> virtual manager
<MerlinZShell> filters side its amazing
<funkmaster> commercial OS emulator
<funkmaster> but vmplayer is for free
<Noparse> Hey guys.
<rollerskatejamms> vmware server is free too
<tarelerulz> Ahti , 7.04 has encryption ? I did not know that . if so how could I if I am use it ?
<joycetick> funkmaster: do i need to install vmware server or something along with player?
<Noparse> I have a major WTF question about Ubuntu.
<funkmaster> anathematic: do u have the multiverse repos?
<SoulRaven> hy, i have a notebook ASUS A4000L, and i want to install Ubuntu 7.04, but after i boot from cd....when Gnome start's a error window apears, "Some things, such as thems, sounds, or background setting may not work correctly", and that continue loading, and when the desktop apears, no icon apears, or some command.....only the 2 bars up and down...
<Frogzoo> funkmaster: http://www.easyvmx.com/
<funkmaster> anathematic: do sudo apt-get install firestarter
<anathematic> funkmaster:  i don't know what multiverse is sorry =(
<phy2> Noparse, should we guess?
<funkmaster> well i think if u don't have the vmx player u will need it for the first time, later u can remove vmware and just leave vmplayer
<anathematic> i'll just do sudo etc for it
<anathematic> and play :)
<funkmaster> anathematic: u know the ubuntu guide site?
<anathematic> funkmaster: link?
<funkmaster> anathematic: i assume u have feisty?
<anathematic> funkmaster:  yeah ubuntu server 7.04 :)
<Noparse> I installed Ubuntu and it won't connect to the net. I usually use wireless, but I tried wired and that didn't work either. I rebooted. I tryed everything. Nothing. I would actually use it if it would work...
<kbrooks> Noparse: Ubuntu is not Windows.
<Frogzoo> Noparse: probly you just need to tweak /etc/network/interfaces
<KennyTheGeek> Does anyone know if/how i make a dsa/rsa keyset for use with, for example ssh, with more than one private key, with different passphrases for each key?
<tarelerulz> Noparse , I had to use ndiswrapper and he drives from windows to get mine to work
<kbrooks> Noparse: you will need some patience over on the Ubuntu side
<Noparse> ndiswrapper?
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: It should be automatic... The encryption that is
<funkmaster> anathematic: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Feisty
<anathematic> funkmaster:  thank you :)
<funkmaster> there is described how to add extra reps and how to install firestarter, also from the command line
<funkmaster> np :)
<flake> on my laptop I had to use ndiswrapper as well, but in my case every time I boot my laptop I have to go into the networking GUI and have it 're-boot' to get connected - haven't taken the time to figure out how to fix it
<Noparse> kbrooks: OK Then! I will just dual boot between Windows and Ubuntu trying to troubleshoot Ubuntu... [/sarcasm] 
<tarelerulz> Ahti so how can I get information about encryption ? I just to like to know a bit more then it just works or should be working
<kbrooks> Noparse: :P
<Noparse> I would of thought it would of connected by itself.
<flake> maybe in a couple of more years..  it's moving that way I think
<kbrooks> Noparse: windows needs "drivers", which it has.
<flake> or less
<kbrooks> Noparse: ubuntu needs drivers, which it DOESNT have
<flake> Noparse  googly ndiswrapper and your laptop model, you can find the fix, it's out there
<Noparse> Not my lappy. Desktop.
<flake> ah  are you on a router
<Noparse> Yes.
<flake> is it set to filter the mac addresses
<Noparse> Its a router-and-modem-in-one
<Noparse> flake: I don't know?
<flake> wonder if the windows mac hardware addr is different from linux one
<flake> i'm no network guru
<shinao1> hi
<gil> are there some issues with the repos since last night?
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: That depends, what kind of information do you want about the encryption???
<IntuitiveNipple> flake: I wouldn't think so, not for the wired interface at least
<shinao1> i have a problem setting up printers with cups webadmin in Edgy Eft.. im trying to follow the howtoforge howto in setting up a file and printer server.. but when i try to create/add a printer the webadmin hangs and the page doesnt change.. is there a commandline guide to setting up cups?
<Noparse> flake: My wireless card likes to use its own bastardized software that (*SHOCK*) only works on Windows.
<tarelerulz> I know I wish I was networking Guru myself.
<shinao1> or do i need something else, like a patch?
<phy2> over one eye?
<tarelerulz> Ahti , I would like to know what kind verion and so stuff like that
<kbrooks> (07:18:39 AM) shinao1: i have a problem setting up printers with cups webadmin in Edgy Eft.. im trying to follow the howtoforge howto in setting up a file and printer server.. but when i try to create/add a printer the webadmin hangs and the page doesnt change.. is there a commandline guide to setting up cups?
<kbrooks>  # dont use the webadmin
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: Like whether its using a WEP or WPA encryption?
<IntuitiveNipple> Noparse: Does your wired network connection get issued with an IP address?
<flake> what version of ubuntu are you running
<flake> Noparse
<Noparse> Umm let me get the ubuntu disc
<flake> from a terminal, type in   ifconfig
<Noparse> IntuitiveNipple: I think so
<just-ask-marc> how can i change the resolution for console? running 7.0.4 server
<tarelerulz> Ahti , that would be more then help full. I seen bunch of wep cracker on adept so I would like to know if I am use wep
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: ok, try typing this in your console "sudo iwlist *interface_name* scanning"
<Noparse> its 6.06 LTS
<IntuitiveNipple> Noparse: If the IP address was assigned dynamically by the router/modem using DHCP, then the main part of connecting is working
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: that will give you some info about the nearby wireless networks
<Noparse> flake: Should I put ndiswrapper on my flash drive and run it from Ubuntu?
<tarelerulz> Ahti , my interface don't support that haha
<sinapsi77> ciao
<sinapsi77> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<bullgard4> Where is explained the format of this dmesg message: "ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  ALVISO   0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000"?
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: Right, what is your card? Driver, Native or ndiswrapper?
<flake> I'm sorry, for some reason I assumed it was a laptop
<MojoM> hi, can anyone please help me? my ubuntu installation crashes in the user-account screen.
<Frogzoo> kbrooks: add cupsys to group shadow
<tarelerulz> Ahti , my driver is ndiswrapper .
<pyrohotdog> What packages do I need installed to enable daap sharing in Rythmbox?
<flake> oh for wireless
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: Ah, should still work tho... is the interface up?
<tarelerulz> Ahti , I am use it right now for this connection
<just-ask-marc> got a eas question here: how can i change the resolution of my terminal / console? running ubuntu server 7.04 without dm!
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know how to set root back to having no login password so that you have to use sudo?
<Noparse> OK Then... Ill be back if ndiswrapper does not work.
<flake> Noparse you could run it from your flash drive, but I think the main issue is your ethernet card isn't recognized
<just-ask-marc> rollerskatejamms: just set no password
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: Right, just try "iwconfig *interface_name*"
<Noparse> Ill be back if it does work too.
<Noparse> BRB!
<flake> cool
<rollerskatejamms> just-ask-marc, I don't want a blank password, then you can log in  without a password
<k1gwb> Anyone know why there are 2 of everything in my applications menus??
<just-ask-marc> rollerskatejamms: you cant loging with root when no password is set, can you?
<Frogzoo> rollerskatejamms: sudo passwd -d root
<rollerskatejamms> jussi01, yes you can.
<rollerskatejamms> just-ask-marc, yes you can
<digital_k> k1gwb: have you tried deleting the menu then re adding it again ?
<rollerskatejamms> just-ask-marc, how do you think you recover systems with a lost root pass
<rollerskatejamms> just-ask-marc, you boot to a live cd and blank out the password file
<IntuitiveNipple> rollerskatejamms: In /etc/passwd make the root entry password a !
<IntuitiveNipple> rollerskatejamms: oops! In /etc/shadow make the root entry password a !
<just-ask-marc> rollerskatejamms: ok
<k1gwb> digital_k: i tried rm -f $HOME/.config/menus/applications.menu which a website said to do.....do i have to log out and in or soemthing? that didn't seem to change anything
<rollerskatejamms> Frogzoo, passwd -d lets you log in withou a password
<IntuitiveNipple> rollerskatejamms: E.g: "root:!:13521:0:99999:7:::"
<rollerskatejamms> IntuitiveNipple, I'll try that thanks.
<digital_k> you need to restart x maybe, cntrl+alt+backspace
<just-ask-marc> how can i change the resolution of my terminal / console? running ubuntu server 7.04 without dm!
<tarelerulz> Ahti, I run that and I got no such device
<k1gwb> okay I'll try that :) thanks
<rollerskatejamms> IntuitiveNipple, You sure ! doesn't represent some really simple encrypted charecter?
<MojoM> hi, can anyone please help me? my ubuntu installation crashes in the user-account screen.
<IntuitiveNipple> rollerskatejamms: oh yeah :)
<rollerskatejamms> IntuitiveNipple, Ok cool. it worked
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: Wow, i'm getting confused? What is the name of the interface you get when you run "ifconfig -a"
<IntuitiveNipple> rollerskatejamms: Just examine your existing /etc/shadow, you'll see the entry format
<Mishaal> hi. how can i mount the drives?? i use ubuntu :)
<Frogzoo> rollerskatejamms: sudo passwd -l root
<just-ask-marc> Mishaal: man mount
<rollerskatejamms> Frogzoo, nice.
<digital_k> k1gwb: did it work?
<k1gwb> That worked, thanks digital_k....i have another one though if you don't mind ;)
<rollerskatejamms> Frogzoo, that works  great.
<digital_k> no problem I will help if i can. :)
<Mishaal> just-ask-marc: i use the command ls /dev/hd*
<_Ahti> Mishaal: say you want to unmount your ntfs partition, just run "umount /dev/hda1" (assuming thats the correct partition) or "umount /media/hda1" (again, assuming thats the correct partition) :D
<tarelerulz> Ahti, I thinkg it is eth1
<Dexter_Holland> Got some wireless problems ;< I got usb wifi asus 167g. It is recognised in ubuntu and I can see my wifi network. But I cannot connect to it. NetworkManager shows me 2 wireless connecections (wmaster0, wlan0). I tried to configure both of them - didn't help. Well, I tried rt73 drivers, ndiswrapper, wifi-radar and still no result :(
<Dexter_Holland> Can someone help me? ^_^
<IntuitiveNipple> Dexter_Holland: Is the WiFi network encrypted?
<just-ask-marc> Mishaal: you said you like to mount a drive? goes like "mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1" e.g.
<Dexter_Holland> IntuitiveNipple, nope
<k1gwb> i have a small panel on the top middle of my right monitor in gnome (also using beryl but this seems to be a gnome problem) with some app launchers on it....whenever i log in, this small panel (only about 15% screen width) is not at the top....it's down too far....the I right click it, toggle "expand" (to 100% width) on, and it goes to the top, then turn "expand" off....and then it is how it should be
<Dexter_Holland> i turned everything off
<k1gwb> i can provide screenshots if necessary
<just-ask-marc> Mishaal: ls means list content of dir
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: Ok, do this, run "ifconfig eth1 up; iwconfig"
<digital_k> k1gwb: that would be helpful, can you post them at imageshack?
<digital_k> or somewhere?
<k1gwb> sure
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: what does it give you?
<just-ask-marc> anyone can help me? how can i change the resolution of my terminal / console? running ubuntu server 7.04 without dm!
<IntuitiveNipple> Dexter_Holland: Does the Access Point have MAC-authorisation running?
<djay-il> hello
<Dexter_Holland> IntuitiveNipple, nope :<
<digital_k> just-ask-marc: is the font too small or too large?
<Mishaal>  only root can do that just-ask-marc
<shinao1> hi im using Edgy Eft, trying to follow the howtoforge guide in setting up a file and print server. The cups webadmin just fails to continue after asking for username and password
<shinao1> is there a commandline guide to this?
<Sarceyamo> hola
<just-ask-marc> digital_k: resolution is to small, so font to large
<Frogzoo> just-ask-marc: change FONTFACE in /etc/default/console-setup
<shinao1> hi im using Edgy Eft, trying to follow the howtoforge guide in setting up a file and print server. The cups webadmin just fails to continue after asking for username and password
<IntuitiveNipple> Dexter_Holland: If the PC can see an open network but can't connect, the only things I can think of are 1) the WAP is operating at a fixed speed that the client can't connect at (unlikely), or you've got radio interference from other devices in the 2.4GHz band
<shinao1> is there a commandline guide to this?
<just-ask-marc> digital_k: like to get a larger res like 1024x768
<tarelerulz> Ahti, a link to that pastbin part of ubuntu if you would ?
<Sarceyamo> por favor algun canal en castellano?
<jrib> !es | Sarceyamo
<ubotu> Sarceyamo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jrib> !cupsweb > shinao1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<digital_k> just-ask-marc-it seems to me the monitor would go to native resolution. are you using an LCD?
<Sarceyamo> muchas gracias
<just-ask-marc> digital_k: yes using lcd 19'
<shinao1> i did that already, jrib
<erUSUL> shinao1: cups web interface comes disabled in debian/ubuntu by default
<Frogzoo> just-ask-marc: to change console res, you need to pass a vga option in /boot/grub/menu.lst, something like "# kopt=root=UUID=8f249e8e-18a7-467b-860e-d8eb245fe03d ro vga=791 quiet splash"
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: You know what? I'm not sure whats going on, it should all run nicely, you should be getting your info about the network just like that.. You've got ndiswrapper control your wifi-card drivers, with that, you should be fine... hmmm
<Dexter_Holland> IntuitiveNipple, well, I'm connected to this wifi network right now. Just using windows, not ubuntu. So the problem is in the software =|
<just-ask-marc> Frogzoo: yeah thats what i am looking for
<erUSUL> shinao1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface
<k1gwb> digital_k: http://i18.tinypic.com/4kyku2h.jpg ....this is it, fixed.....i can't show you when it's broken cause right now i just fix it after each login, but then it reverts next time....it would just be lower about 200 pixels on login, then i expand it and it pops to the top, then turn off expand.
<Frogzoo> just-ask-marc: after you've set kopt, run 'sudo update-grub'
<kikka> Hi
<IntuitiveNipple> Dexter_Holland: Hmmm, that does sound like a driver issue. Are you using NDISwrapper or native linux drivers?
<tarelerulz> Ahti ,maybe I am  over looking something in the wifi gui programs about encryption or something
<tarelerulz> If that is so I will look harder
<DrCur1> hi
<DrCur1> someone knows a solution for the suspend problems in feisty? lots of complaints in the forum, but no solution :(
<Dexter_Holland> IntuitiveNipple, well I tried both. NDISwrapper driver tells me smth. like no hardware installed. Native linux drivers do see the device but I cannot connect using them.
<digital_k> k1gwb: do this, go to system>preferences>sessions, far right tab. Is there a check mark in auto save sessions? It could be its loading the same session at each login.
<digital_k> uncheck that box if so.
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: YEah, *Sigh*, besides, the interface eth1 isn't normally for wireless anyway
<john> someone here?
<k1gwb> there was not a check there
<_Ahti> john: yeah, theres a lot of people here :P
<IntuitiveNipple> Dexter_Holland: I'd contact the maintainers of the linux drivers with the details of your hardware then
<spine> lots
<john> oh,good....
<digital_k> k1gwb: what is that blueish tint in your screen shot?
<digital_k> below the dock?
<tarelerulz> Ahti , I was so happy that I got wireworking at all I did not look into much at all.
<k1gwb> the transparency of the background, seeing through to the other sides of the cube in beryl probably
<tarelerulz> Ahti, I just thought I would come here and see if there was way I could find about it a bit more and maybe find out what I would need for the road
<k1gwb> i only took a partial screenshot cause my resolution is huge 1440x900...times 2
<digital_k> lol thats a high resolution alright.
<digital_k> wow
<digital_k> how can you see that??
<digital_k> haha
<flake> vlc is playing my dvd, first chance I had to test it
<nate_> join #kubuntu
<k1gwb> well it's two widescreen 19" lcd's side by side
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: You have NetworkManager installed, it SHOULD prompt you for a pass-key if you stop by at a cafeteria which has an encrypted wireless network
<digital_k> ahhhhh
<flake> star wars 3 - my os is clawing it's eyes out :/
<tarelerulz> Ahti , thanks that is what I wanted to know the most.
<digital_k> k1gwb: I wish i had the answer but I am not familiar with using 2 screens at all. :/
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: the commands "iwconfig", etc can find out anything you need for basic networking...
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: but just incase... you could have a look at "Wifi-radar"
<_Ahti> tarelerulz: You'll need to configure it to suit your hardware, but once thats done.. :) Happy times
<Dexter_Holland> IntuitiveNipple, is there any way to install linux driver avoiding terminal (I'm allways getting errors when using it)? Any GUI like ndisgtk.
<k1gwb> oh okay well thanks for giving it a shot... it didn't really strike me as a dual screen issue cause the x position was fine, it's just the why position that is off, and only right after i login, then it fixes itself when i expand the panel.  it's silly. maybe just a gnome bug.  the ONLY other problem i have in feisty is my laserjet 1020 won't print at all.  and I've done everything from the forums with the foo2whatever driver.  lol
<k1gwb> hahaha...pidgin changed "y" to why....that's annoying
<cbs> whats the best program to convert avi files for burning to disc?
<IntuitiveNipple> Dexter_Holland: unless its part of an update, you usually need to run the installer from a terminal. You need to use sudo so the installer has super-user privileges to install drivers.
<Aaron_Mason> hey all, having issues with trying to mount smb shares... it says "bad superblock etc" and dmesg says "smb_fill_super: missing data argument" - any ideas?
<Aaron_Mason> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<_Ahti> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<_Ahti> Hahaha, i love ubotus response to that :P
<shinao1> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dexter_Holland> IntuitiveNipple, d'oh!
<john> kubuntu
<digital_k> lol
<_Ahti> look at this
<Aaron_Mason> or your nearest mental institute... lol
<_Ahti> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Aaron_Mason> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> Dexter_Holland: What've you done? :)
<k1gwb> HAHAH!
<john> kubuntu is beter than edubuntu??
<Frogzoo> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<nnacht> Hey! can somebody tell me why kernel package which is compiled by myself is so big, so about 200MB?
* gcosmin_ how can i save my eth0 setings after reboot ?
<Dexter_Holland> IntuitiveNipple, 'you usually need to run the installer from a terminal' =|
<shinao1> !Microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<john> who can tell me which desktop is bether? kubuntu or edubuntu?
<shinao1> !love
<IntuitiveNipple> Dexter_Holland: Well, you asked about GUI installers...!
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Aaron_Mason> gcosmin_: edit /etc/network/interfaces if it has to do with the address of your machine
<digital_k> john:edubuntu is a distro aimed at the education market
<digital_k> for kids
<Kaso> I'm having some wierdness with when i try to open lua files on ubuntu, its saying something about it being a VHDL document (http://kasoo.net/img/imgs/luawierdness.png) no idea whats going on.
<john> edubuntu is so cute...
<shinao1> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<_Ahti> john: Kubuntu has KDE and is intended for normal users
<_Ahti> john: Edubuntu is for kids
<digital_k> john: it really is a nice distro, my niece and nephew use it at home.
<john> ^_^
<IntuitiveNipple> Isn't edubuntu also aimed at 'thin clients' ?
<digital_k> yes
<Dekkard> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<EmotiOn> alguien que hable castellano???
<Dexter_Holland> IntuitiveNipple, I mean it's a bit hard for me to compile the drivers and so on :) I't allways the main trouble for me when I try to switch to linux. I cannot configure my wifi -> no internet -> no point in using OS without internet :)
<k1gwb> I'm trying to get my 911 psap to switch to ubuntu
<digital_k> its a great distro you dont have to worry about the kids mucking anything over...lol
<TakeOut{u}> digital_k : i only hope one day my children will be as leet
<digital_k> TakeOut:lol
<mantas> hi, how can i stop start or restart glassfish under ubuntu? there is no script in /etc/init.d/
<IntuitiveNipple> Dexter_Holland: Ahhh, I see. Does the PC not have a wired connection you could use temporarily?
<Aaron_Mason> hey all, having issues with trying to mount smb shares... it says "bad superblock etc" and dmesg says "smb_fill_super: missing data argument" - any ideas? the command is "mount -t smbfs //192.168.20.2/F /home/ubuntu/d"
<Dexter_Holland> IntuitiveNipple, nooooo ;<
<BadManNx> hi
<zlx> is there a way to change icons of shortcuts on the desktop?
<digital_k> zlx:just right click and go into the properties of the icon
<Frogzoo> Aaron_Mason: don't mount samba manually, just add the samba mount to /etc/fstab
<Aaron_Mason> Frogzoo: ok will try
<k1gwb> my /var/log/messages is FULL of "Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd9 on isa0060/serio0)"....using microsoft :-X wirless comfort keyboard, which i love....what do i do? :)
<BadManNx> yes zlx right click on the icon, or you can download, install and choose an icons pack
<digital_k> when the dialogue opens, click on the icon for it , and it will load other icons to choose from
<zlx> digital_k, BadManNx, Theres no where in my properties for me to change the icon ;/
<zlx> they are links to folders if that makes a difference
<Aaron_Mason> Frogzoo: no good, same error
<Trae> I have a 22" LCD I'm hooking up to my laptop.  I can't seem to get the display to do the 1650x1080 rez it does natively.  Can someone help me with this please?
<BadManNx> zlx: are you using gnome?
<zlx> yep
<BadManNx> so i'm talking about launchers
<BadManNx> you can change icons for them
<Frogzoo> Aaron_Mason: from the mount man page "Just like nfs, the smbfs implementation expects a binary argument (a struct smb_mount_data) to the mount system call. This argument is constructed by smbmount(8) and the current version of mount (2.12) does not know anything about smbfs.
<Aaron_Mason> ok
<BadManNx> for folders you can choose an icons set zlx
<Frogzoo> Aaron_Mason: so best use smbmount I guess
<Kaso> When i try to open a lua file ubuntu warns me that its a VHDL Document and wont let me open it, but im pretty sure its lua seeing as i wrote it. http://kasoo.net/img/imgs/luawierdness.png
* gcosmin_ how can i save my eth0 setings after reboot ?
<anathematic> how do i change permissions on a file?
<SasquatchNL> gcosmin, set it in the interfaces file
<Frogzoo> chmod
<erUSUL> gcosmin_: edit /etc/network/interfaces and add the settings there
<zlx> BadManNx: iv got an icon set but I just want to change these launchers to different icons but i can't see that in properties
<Trae> Can anyone see my typing?
<Aaron_Mason> gcosmin_: what kind of settings are we talking about? firewall, IP address.?
<Aaron_Mason> Trae: nope
<orbin> Trae: no
<Trae> lol
<jscinoz> hey guys
<magnetron> anathematic: right click and choose preferences
<erUSUL> anathematic: rightclick on it choose properties permisions
<anathematic> magnetron: + erUSUL in console sorry
<anathematic> :D
<jscinoz> where is the icon for desktop in the places menu and for the show desktop button in the panel stored?
<erUSUL> anathematic: chmod
<SasquatchNL>  I want to see what ssid I'm associated with, how can I return only the ssid? I tried "iwconfig eth1
<SasquatchNL>  damn enter
<Aaron_Mason> ok, so why wasn't smbfs included in Dapper...?
<IgorSobreira> in witch file can i put an alias?
<anathematic> erUSUL:  could you give me an example of permissions to full access sorry?
<SasquatchNL>  I tried iwconfig eth1 | grep ESSID" but I get the whole line including IEEE stuff
<Lounge> i used that Aegis scanner and it came up "w32/magistr.a@mm virus found" just about everywhere on my system..
<magnetron> Aaron_Mason: smbfs is not actively maintained anymore, use cifs instead
<Gerro> when I do ctrl alt f1 on my 64 bit nvidia xubuntu feisty, the lower half of the screen is blurred and the top left is glitchy...
<ubuntu> hello, is there any french here ?
<Lounge> i was wondering if that's a false positive
<magnetron> !fr | ubuntu
<john> i'm using edubuntu64,and i found it better than kubuntu64...
<ubotu> ubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<erUSUL> anathematic: what are you trying to do? changing system files permisions is not wise maybe there is a better way to achieve what you want
<ubuntu> thanks
<Gerro> ubuntu: I can speak some french
<Gerro> ubuntu: umm wee?
<erUSUL> !fr | ubuntu
<john> i can speak chinese....
<anathematic> erUSUL: this is for a webserver and i wis to enable it so people can view the contents of a folder without an index file
<ubuntu> thanks, goodbye all
<daupgrader> hello!!
<Gerro> john: heh enough to order some beef and broccoli with eggrolls I bet :P
<daupgrader> may I upgrade from Dapper to Feisty?
<Trae> Should I expect to be able to use my LCD at it's native rez with a laptop running 7.04?
<daupgrader> with a simple sed and dist-upgrade?
<daupgrader> thanks in advance :)
<Gerro> daupgrader: no you can't I think
<magnetron> daupgrader: you need to upgrade to edgy first
<SasquatchNL>  I want to see what ssid I'm associated with, how can I return only the ssid? I tried "iwconfig eth1 | grep SSID" but I get the whole line with IEEE 802.11g, how can I get the ssid only?
<daupgrader> oh.. ok ;)
<daupgrader> thanks
<freedom> 3ks
<daupgrader> it is needed?
<daupgrader> what appens else?
<erUSUL> anathematic: change the folder permision to root or www-data iirc
<IntuitiveNipple> SasquatchNL: You might want to use awk to extract just that bit
<nate__> what is the best kernel to use for a core duo
<Frogzoo> magnetron: how do you mount cifs, is there an equivalent to smbmount?
<Kaso> Why does my ubutnu think my lua source files are VHDL, and thus wont let me open due to the conflicting extensions, im pretty sure its lua seeing as i wrote it. http://kasoo.net/img/imgs/luawierdness.png
<daupgrader> thanks :)
<SasquatchNL>  intuitivenipple, so awk instead of grep, or something else?
<erUSUL> anathematic: sudo chown www-data:www-data folder/
<Frogzoo> nate__: stock
<magnetron> Frogzoo: just use mount
<anathematic> erUSUL:  ahh thank you i was about to ask  for an example :)
<IntuitiveNipple> SasquatchNL: Yes, with awk you can match a regular expression and then print the match out simply using '{ print $1; }'
<SasquatchNL>  intuitivenipple, thanks, I want to map my network config based on ssid, I think I can get it working with that
<Frogzoo> magnetron: ah, sneaky, thx
<Trae> Does anyone know of any documentation you could point me to to help me figure out how to get my 22" LCD screen, I've hooked up to my laptop to work at it's native resolution (1680x1050) to work with my Ubuntu 7.04 installation?  Not sure where to go on this one.
<TakeOut{u}> Trae
<TakeOut{u}> when you did the install
<IntuitiveNipple> SasquatchNL: Awk can be a bit mind-numbing to start with, but there's plenty of simply tutorials with useful examples if you Google
<Trae> TakeOut{u}: about an hour ago
<TakeOut{u}> didn't it ask you which resolutions you wanted to add ?
<tondar> hello all
<SasquatchNL>  Trae, make sure you have your driver installed, then you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SasquatchNL>  thanks intuitiveNipple
<Trae> no it never asked that question.  about resolutions
<tondar> is virtualbox like vmware where you have to install vmware-tools for it? does it have something like it?
<SasquatchNL>  Trae, you can set resolutions in xorg.conf
<Trae> :/
<Trae> isn't there a gui tool?
<Frogzoo> SasquatchNL: perl too is good
<SasquatchNL>  not that I know of acutal
<Trae> :(
<k1gwb> if you have nvidia then sorta ;)
<Trae> it's 2007 for petes sake lol
<john> before set xorg.conf, you must backup your xorg.conf
<SasquatchNL>  Trae, I haven't looked for one
<tondar> anyone?
<tondar> is virtualbox like vmware where you have to install vmware-tools for it? does it have something like it?
<oldude67> how would i know if i have to defrag my computer?
<erUSUL> anathematic: does it work?
<Trae> Isn't anyone tired of messing with config files for X yet?  I've been using Linux for 11 years, and I know I am.  *sigh*
<john> i also want to know this  question
<anathematic> erUSUL:  no it came up with "chown: `www-data:www-data': invalid user"
* Trae <3 clicky 
<k1gwb> might i recommend  "keytouch" for anyone with extra buttons on the keyboard....works much better than the default gnome programs :)
<Frogzoo> oldude67: if you're running linux, you don't
<TakeOut{u}> why does everyone say it doesn't ask them for the resolutions when they install
<anathematic> so i just used "sudo chmod music -w" lol
<TakeOut{u}> it does ask for it
<tondar> Trae: hey maybe I could make a gui for it?
<modern> hi
<Pici> oldude67: Theres no need to defrag with the ext2/3 filesystem
<erUSUL> oldude67: no defrag in linux... http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<TakeOut{u}> http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/install/018xorgconfig.png
<erUSUL> anathematic: use root then instead of www-data...
<k1gwb> omg....it never occurred to me that you don't have to defrag.....i've never DONE it....but i never really thought about it.  haha!
<anathematic> kk
<tondar> Trae: what is it that you want? in the GUI
<oldude67> frogzoo: ok i just was wondering cause i already have 12 gig of hard drive used and was wondering if it was programming or just me with to much stuff on it...
<flake> Pici - there is a checkdisk though, after so many mounts..
<Gerro> TakeOut{u}: mmm ubuntu babes :)
<TakeOut{u}> lol
<flake> you can force it by setting some count and then rebooting
<Pici> flake: But thats a not a defrag. fsck != defrag
<Trae> tondar: heh, I just want to be able to switch on a laptop to an extra display without touching xorg.conf
<flake> true
<tondar> Trae: dual monitor?
<aa_> hi, sound works fine, but when I try to use a library pymedia, it cannot play any sound... pymedia.audio.sound.SoundError: Cannot create sound object. Error text is: 16, Device or resource busy at OPEN
<Trae> tondar: I mean, I'm just plugging in a display, I'm not doing anything fancy here
<aa_> is this something to do with esd grabbing my sound card?
<tondar> Trae: oh ic
<Trae> tondar: not duel just having it use that as a display
<Trae> :/
<john> setup nvidia-settings
<tondar> Trae: ok got it
<john> apt-get install nvidia-settings
<oldude67> ok i guess i should ask how do i clean up the hard drive for junk files?
<Trae> let me see what this laptop has for video sec
<tondar> Trae: what do you have to edit in config file inorder to accomplish your job?
<modern> no
<rickympl> hello
<Trae> tondar: I have no idea :(
<tondar> Trae: oh
<Trae> tondar: that's why I'm trying to get help :)
<tondar> Trae: maybe you could find out for me so I could make it into a simple GUI
<rellik> is there a way to hold down some key to increase scroll-wheel speed?
<tondar> Trae: I need to know the procedure, lol
<jrib> rellik: in firefox or in general?
<k1gwb> when are we going to have relational db filesystems? and is or isn't that a good idea?
<Trae>  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics
<rellik> jrib, in general preferrably, but firefox if not
<Trae> that's what I have on my laptop
<Trae> and without the LCD it works fine
<Trae> just using the default display ont he laptop
<rickympl> i am not getting identd responses, i have oidentd installed and port 113 open on firestarter and forwarded from router to pc
<gcosmin_> how can i see if my sshd is ON or not
<gcosmin_> ?
<Trae> but when I hook it up to my 22" display, it only does 1280x860 (or whatever)
<jrib> rellik: k, I don't know how in general, but in firefox, you can go to about:config and filter on "scroll".  You should see some options about lines to scroll withaltkey or withctrlkey
<rellik> gcosmin_, telnet localhost 22
<VSpike> Trying to install 7.04 on an old laptop, but it won't recognise the CDROM drive when it gets to the point where it tries to mount it.  What should I do?
<VSpike> I'm using an alternative CD
<Trae> I think there needs to be a line for the rez hmmm
<Trae> bah ok let me see if I can add that in xorg.conf
<Trae> *sigh*
<tondar> Trae: basically you want to make ubuntu to understand that you are using a 22'' lcd so you could get a desired resolution ;)
<piedoggie> two questions: I'm trying to interpret the output of top.  am I correct in assuming the 'wa%' refers to waiting for disk I/O?   q2: need to monitor load average on multiple machines and get a graph over time.  Hopefully this should be trivial to set up (ha :-)
<djay-il> I'd like to intall an ubuntu server on x3850 but it crashes on start. Anyone can help?
<aa_> hmm, does feisty use straight alsa?
<SasquatchNL>  Trae, did you search with google on multiple display ubuntu or something?
<spiney> im having a bit of a problem here, i need a start a second Xserver but my computer freezes, it changes screens but the screen stays black and theres a blinking pointer on it, sometimes it works but not very often
<rangeles> hello everyone
<jscinoz> where is the icon for desktop in the places menu and for the show desktop button in the panel stored?
<Trae> SasquatchNL: not yet might do that next.  I added a line in xorg.conf let me see if that works  bbiab
<Noparse> Hello I am back.
<rangeles> I'm having some issues with my sound output does anyone know how to fix this issue
<SasquatchNL>  Trae, I think it's best to see what google has, I'm sure there is an answer to your question
<Noparse> Not only did Ubuntu not install, the Ubuntu disc is now in 2 pieces from my anger. I am never touching that stupid operating system again.
<rangeles> the sound sounds all messed up
<Noparse> Error after error.
<rangeles> seems like is a driver issue
<rsl_> Is there any reason Sound Juicer should use 100% processor??
* _Johny Wita wszystkich serdecznie :D
<oldude67> is there away to tell on the hard drive what is programming and what is free space ?
* _Johny is saying hello to everybody
<rangeles> I'm using RhythemBox Music Player
<Trae> hmm
<Trae> I guess: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution isn't read by xorg.conf
<jrib> Noparse: did you verify the cd?
<magnetron> SasquatchNL: iwconfig eth1 | perl -e '<STDIN> =~ m/ESSID:(.*) / ;print $1'
<spiney> im having a bit of a problem here, i need to start a second Xserver but my computer freezes, it changes screens but the screen stays black and theres a blinking pointer on it, sometimes it works but not very often. ive had this happen since early versions of ubuntu, it freezes completely so theres nothing in the X log afterwards
<IntuitiveNipple> magnetron: He's gone
<farion> hi, i want to compile my own kernel on gutsy - works fine - but now i want to add the modules from linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 - how can i choose them in make menuconfig?
<magnetron> IntuitiveNipple: ah
<IntuitiveNipple> magnetron: SasquatchNL... gone
<IdleOne> Noparse, maybe you want to try a different distro like Mandriva or SuSe. although I believe Ubuntu is probably one of the better distros
<magnetron> IntuitiveNipple: AH
<IntuitiveNipple> :) He beat me to it, too
<magnetron> IntuitiveNipple: is it possible to leave him a memo on this server?
<jscinoz> where is the icon for desktop in the places menu and for the show desktop button in the panel stored?
<rangeles> so no luck on the sound issue
<nergo> anyone here?
<defcon> yo wut is a good code editor for ubuntu that highlights code
<flake> is there a hot key that will pull up the kde menu, like the start menu in the windows os
<IntuitiveNipple> magnetron: He's not registered with nickserv either
<jrib> defcon: gedit, vim
<flake> or can i assign one
<spiney> defcon gedit does that
<defcon> gedit highlights
<magnetron> nergo: about 1200 users
<defcon> hmm
<defcon> thnx
<reubs> hey people, I am having trouble getting a meta key to register. I'm still a n00b but i have googled about, use the 'esc' key to get meta but I want to make my alt keys work the way they should.. can someone point me in the right direction?
<spiney> defcon but you might want to try screem
<defcon> ok
<Noparse> [22:16:57]  <jrib> Noparse: did you verify the cd? - Can't now it is in 2 pieces
<Noparse> Because its a piece of crap
<k1gwb> I think ubuntu would benefit from a loner release cycle :(
<k1gwb> longer, I mean
<Noparse> I also happened to capture the whole thing on camera. Which I will be uploading to youtube shortly
<jrib> Noparse: I don't really understand teh scrollback.  Before you were in here saying you installed ubuntu and needed wireless to work
<IntuitiveNipple> You don't have to upgrade :p
<LCannon> How can I install Ubuntu on a laptop that all ready has WinXP?  What's the best method?
<Frogzoo> defcon: emacs for code is nice, as is vim
<IdleOne> Noparse, you had a bad experience with Ubuntu it happens but it is possible it was of your doing. if the iso wasnt burned properly or maybe it was corrupted then it wouldnt install
<john> cdrom setup
<nergo> heh how do i install ubuntu from a live CD if the GUI part of it fails
<Pici> LCannon: Put the cd in, let the installer resize the partitions and you're all set
<Noparse> jrib: I said I had previously installed it and it didnt work.
<spiney> LCannon : http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<The_Alexander> hello. can You help me? I need a complex video editor for linux: I need to cut, paste, change size, format, add subtitles, make audio noiser or quieter, add new audio track etc...? Kino supports only raw camera data, not AVI or MPEG, PiTiVi cant cut and has very little options, and Avidemux i quite hard to use.
<zdzichuBG> hi. anyone knows how to initiate hibernation via gnome-power-manager from commandline?
<Noparse> (the internet)
<LCannon> So select "Guided - resize.."?
<Pici> nergo: Simple answer, you cant.  You'll need to use the alternative CD.
<spiney> LCannon : http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Noparse> Just then it wouldnt even install
<nergo> dammit
<Noparse> Gave me some crap.
<k1gwb> wubi is gonna be amazing when it's done and stable!!
<nergo> i was afraid of that
<Noparse> It was a live cd.
<nergo> wierd thing is the cd passed the test cd bit
<Frogzoo> The_Alexander: there is another video editor for linux - ah... thinks...
<LCannon> Got the link for Wubi.  Checking it out... Thanks.
<IntuitiveNipple> Celerra ?
<The_Alexander> Frogonzoo: which one?
<spiney> LCannon : NP
<nergo> been trying to get a distro of klinux on my new system for the last 48 hours
<nergo> tried opensuse first
<The_Alexander> Frogzoo: which one?
<IntuitiveNipple> The_Alexander: Cinelerra
<nergo> but i always get a freaking boot loader problem
<pookey> hey all - what package is 'javac' in ?
<jscinoz> The_Alexander, try kino or avidemux
<spiney> the new kernel is suppossed to have awesome NTFS though, so i see wubi getting good really quick :)
<Frogzoo> The_Alexander: Jahshaka - dunno if it's in ubuntu yet
<bishillo> I'm having a problem with postfix-mysql
<moonlite> pookey: several apply i think. sun-java6 is one example i think
<gcosmin_> can some one please help me with eth0 and sshd
<bishillo> It doesn't connect, but if I try the same conf as dovecot user with the mysql client works
<rickympl> anyone please help, i installed oidentd, but still get no identd response, the port is open and forwarded
<gcosmin_> couse i resolve the problem whoto set my eth0 but now i can't connect on sshd server
<spiney> gcosmin_ : whats the problem?
<varka> pookey: sun-java6-sdk
<varka> pookey: sun-java6-jdk
<bishillo> I get:
<gcosmin_> and it work on ubuntu
<pookey> varka: moonlite thanks
<bishillo> May 16 14:25:42 null postfix/trivial-rewrite[10234] : fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
<bishillo> May 16 14:25:43 null postfix/qmgr[10012] : warning: premature end-of-input on private/rewrite socket while reading input attribute name
<bishillo> May 16 14:25:43 null postfix/cleanup[10013] : warning: premature end-of-input on private/rewrite socket while reading input attribute name
<bishillo> AndyM_: postfix/trivial-rewrite[10234] : warning: connect to mysql server localhost: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<pookey> hm, cept sun-java6-sdk doesn't exist it seems
<IdleOne> !pastebin | bishillo
<ubotu> bishillo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pookey> nor does sun-java6
<reubs>  /quit
<farion> can someone explain me howto use the source package of linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22?
<spiney> gcosmin_ : whats the problem?
<IdleOne> !java | pookey
<ubotu> pookey: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<pookey> thanks :)
<IdleOne> no problem
<varka> pookey:  thats why i corrected it to sun-java6-jdk
<bishillo> ok... sorry... I thought it was too few lines for pastebin
<Trae> Ok, I've done much searching and have only found posts: ( http://cpbotha.net/2007/04/10/a-critical-look-at-ubuntu-feisty-beta-on-an-hp-nc8430-laptop/ ) of others having the same sort of Display issues as I'm having.
<pookey> varka: so you did :)
<Trae> To restate, I simply want the 22" LCD I have to work at it's native 1680x1050 rez when I hook it up to my laptop.
<IdleOne> !fixres | Trae try this howto
<ubotu> Trae try this howto: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pookey> which release is draper ? is it v7 ?
<Trae> IdleOne: danke
<IdleOne> pookey, dapper was 5.10
<pookey> oh dear, this is a little out of date then ;)
<pookey> feisty == 7 ?
<john> #nicksetup
<IdleOne> pookey, a little but you can install sun-java5-jre on dapper
<john> ...
<IdleOne> pookey, feisty is 7.04
<pookey> IdleOne: I should probalby upgrade anyway I guess
<IdleOne> !upgrade > pookey   (pookey, see the private message from ubotu)
<spiney> gcosmin_ are you sure the service is running?
<tondar> does virtuallbox need any other packages to be installed ? like the vmware-tools for vmware?
<pookey> IdleOne: very good fo you, thanks
<john> i use vmware
<spiney> gcosmin_ try using network-admin to set up your eth0
<tondar> john: yeah I do too
<padee> hi everyone. does anybody know, how to fix windows in size and position on every workspace? tnx for any hints...
<tondar> john: but you need to install the vmware-tools for it
<spiney> gcosmin_ though i dont see why it would not be working...
<john> yes
<Noparse> uploading to youtube now
<pookey> IdleOne: best to d o 6.06 -> 6.1 -> 7.04 ? rather then doing  6.06 -> 7.04 ?
<johnm1019> Im hvaing a real problem getting a dhcp lease on our wired network here at the office.  It worked for the first day just fine, and im on the wireless now which is working (even tho i have a broadom adapter), but yesterday after a reboot my network stopped working, running dhclient manually does nothing, and although the networkmanager says after 30 seconds im connected, going to connection info all i see is 0.0.0.0 and of course no ping commands or f
<johnm1019> f.  What can i do to 'reset' all my netork setting so they are like whatever worked when i first plugged in and was on for a few hours?
<spiney> gcosmin_ do ps -fe|grep sshd in a terminal and tell me if sshd is running
<IdleOne> pookey, yes . not a good idea to leepfrog versions
<IntuitiveNipple> johnm1019: Can you run tests on the DHCP server to establish if it is hearing the DHCP client request?
<varka> IdleOne: leepfrog? has it the same meaning like "skip"?
<spiney> im having a bit of a problem here, i need to start a second Xserver but my computer freezes, it changes screens but the screen stays black and theres a blinking pointer on it, sometimes it works but not very often. ive had this happen since early versions of ubuntu, it freezes completely so theres nothing in the X log afterwards
<johnm1019> IntuitiveNipple: gosh no :-\
<IdleOne> varka, yes exactly
<varka> IdleOne: hehe, funny expression
<Lacrymology> sorry, I have the most stupid problem in the world: my keyboard doesn't have a... thing I can't write because my keyboard doesn't have it.. the thing that represents home
<HoocH_LAP> I love Ubuntu :P hehe
<phy2> spiney, why do you want to run a second X ?
<Kaso> Why does my ubutnu think my lua source files are VHDL, and thus wont let me open due to the conflicting extensions, im pretty sure its lua seeing as i wrote it. http://kasoo.net/img/imgs/luawierdness.png
<IntuitiveNipple> johnm1019: Okay. Have you examined the settings in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<spiney> phy2 because i want to run the couple of games that i play in it and for vmware i thought it could be useful
<Willbert> het can anyone help me with a startup message > (ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP)
<johnm1019> IntuitiveNipple: Yes, after having issues with my wireless initially (several months ago) i came across a post that had me comment everything in that file out, its worked flawlessly since, wired and wireless connections.  The reason im confused is because i was getting a lease and working on the inet over the same lan cable im using now just earlier
<tikka> anyone know how to check if my cpu is VT capable?
<Lacrymology> spiney, you usually can't, but why a second X? other workspaces?
<padee> ahm... any desktop specialists around?
<Willbert> tikka: whats your bios?
<IntuitiveNipple> johnm1019: Is the PC still connected to the wired link? I'm wondering if the default root is still set to go via that interface?
<spiney> phy2 because it would let me switch back to my desktop while im still playing and i need to run vmware fulscreen stretched over two monitors
<Lacrymology> q
<Lacrymology> 
<mantas> how can i start glassfish when system starts?
<johnm1019> i have the cable unplugged atm but its here
<IntuitiveNipple> johnm1019: Try "route" and see what it shows
<Frogzoo> spiney: use xmodmap to remap Home or KP_Home
<tikka> I am unsure, it is some acer branded notebook. the splash is acer branded.
<tikka> It is an AMD turion if that helps
<spiney> Frogzoo, i dont get you...
<tikka> I guess I should reboot and come back ?
<johnm1019> IntuitiveNipple: w or w/o wired plugged in?
<IntuitiveNipple> johnm1019:  the TCP/IP routing itself wouldn't affect things, but it might give a clue as to why you're not getting a lease
<spiney> Frogzoo, why would i do that exactly?
<Trae> weeee
<IntuitiveNipple> johnm1019: try both, just so you know what they look like :)
<Trae> Ok so that seems to have worked for the most part
<Trae> lol
<spiney> Frogzoo , this is suppossed to be astraight forward thing
<Trae> IdleOne: thankies :)
<tikka> Willbert, I don't know, I can reboot and check. Is there an alternative way of checking from the commandline ?
<spiney> as far as i know you can run as many xservers as you want
<Willbert> tikka: what model is the notebook?
<Frogzoo> spiney: I don't understand why your keyboard doesn't have a Home key, but you can remap something else - but this sounds like a non standard keyboard
<spiney> that wasnt me
<spiney> im having a bit of a problem here, i need to start a second Xserver but my computer freezes, it changes screens but the screen stays black and theres a blinking pointer on it, sometimes it works but not very often. ive had this happen since early versions of ubuntu, it freezes completely so theres nothing in the X log afterwards
<tikka> Acer Aspire 9301AWSMi (single core, turion)
<t94xr-lappy> I love you all.
<Trae> bbl gotta get other things squared away tx again all!
<tikka> Willbert,  Acer Aspire 9301AWSMi (single core, turion)
<Frogzoo> Lacrymology: use xmodmap to remap Home or KP_Home
<Willbert> gimme a sec
<rsl> Howdy! Is there anyway to change the app font size in Amarok without loading all of KDE?
<tikka> sure thing
<Lacrymology> how can I google-talk on linux?
<phy2> Spiney, have you ever successfully run two instances of X ?
<tikka> Lacrymology, using a jabber client and connecting to google talk network
<spiney> phy2 sometimes it works
<spiney> phy2 its an ubuntu thing
<phy2> ok
<mireia> wens
<tappaja> what could be wrong, my network jams and network card led is blinking. It does not stop blinking until I shutdown power source
<spiney> phy2 though im getting the feeling it might be my ATI GPU
<tuxum> Hi, i want to install ubuntu but I have problem with the live cd (graphic mode), there are no icons, how can give the "install" command in the terminal
<tikka> tappaja, faulty hub / switch ?
<tappaja> tikka: could be
<bishillo> Any idea about this problem with postfix-mysql: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21126/
<t94xr-lappy> tappaja, Find a swtich that you know is working and test it
<t94xr-lappy> and move ur one to that working one
<t94xr-lappy> and see if it comes up with the same fualt
<Frogzoo> tappaja: network cards blink to show activity
<tikka> tappaja, i have seen it before when a pc connected to the work switch it would lock up.. it was always the same machine too. very odd. we didn't investigate further
<tappaja> switch works with windows without a problem
<mcn06> Hello, is there any way to improve the clarity of on screen text in ubuntu?
<mcn06> It seems windows is easier to read the same text
<mcn06> was wondering if there's an option of some sort
<tappaja> Frogzoo: i know that. but it does not stop it, not even when I shutdown computer
<Frogzoo> tappaja: try using mii-tool to set the autonegotiation
<skane> zdravicko potreboval bych vedet jak zmenit repozitare v kubuntu 6.06 LTS, dekuju
<spiney> mcn06, clarity or size?
<tikka> mcn06, I guess your resolution is wrong
<spiney> mcn06, the text size does seem different under linux
<spiney> mcn06, but it can be changed
<Frogzoo> tappaja: mii-tool -F 100baseTx-FD eth0 typically
<mcn06> spiney clarity, my resolution is identical in windows and ubuntu
<mcn06> (am dual booting atm)
<tappaja> Frogzoo: ok, i'll try
<spiney> mcn06, yet everything looks cramped doesnt it
<spiney> mcn06, the only way out is to use larger text
<mcn06> hmm, not really sure how to explain it
<spiney> mcn06, no, i know what you mean
<skane> sakra proc mluvite anglicky?
<Frogzoo> mcn06: enable sub pixel rendering if using lcd
<mcn06> how can I do that Frogzoo ?
<Willbert> tikka:  PM
<e> just a quick question; how do i remove the network applet from the system tray?
<Frogzoo> mcn06: sys -> prefs -> font -> details -> sub pixel
<tondar> can I install beryl for ubuntu inside a virtualboxed OS?
<wsisti> could someone give me a but of help setting up Evolution with MS Exchange
<Gerro> how do I use dpkg to remove all the .deb packages listed in a directory even if they are depdencies of each other
<john> you can't
<Noparse> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA_CoNQkd34 - That is my situation
<tondar> john: you with me?
<Gerro> john: who can't?
<john> yes...
<mcn06> Ah, ty Frogzoo , that's much clearer
<tondar> john: yes to who?
<john> you...
<tondar> john: can't have beryl inside virtualbox?
<john> virtual machine can't support the GUI effect
<roovis> I'm having issues playing DVD's on Feisty Fawn, I've read the DVD faq's, I've installed libdvdread3, installed libdvdcss22 (1.2.5-1), and I can't get VLC/Feisty to read my CSS-scrambled discs.  I was able to have everything work fine under edgy, and it still worked when I upgraded to Feisty from edgy ... I'm suspecting the problem isn't because of libdvdread or libdvdcss ... but because the /dev entry points to /dev/scd0 instead of 
<tondar> besides virtualbox being free does it have any other advantages comparing it to vmware?
<kandala> Hello all, I have installed ImageMagick using apt-get install imagemagick. Where is it installed (the path)?
<john> virtualbox seems  faster than vm
<Willbert> tikka:  PM
<tikka> ok
<tondar> john: oh cool, have you tried it ?
<tikka> Willbert, appologies.. i did reply but I need to register nick. with you in a moment
<john> yes
<Willbert> kk
<john> but i still fell vm is fit for me
<tondar> john: why?
<tondar> john: isn't vb faster?
<tikka> Willbert, ok sorted.
<Lacrymology> tikka, thanks, that was stupid.. but what server should I use? gmail.com, I guess since it goes like user@server but gaim stays put at "connecting" and I don't see my contacts..
<john> vm tools   :)
<john> vb havn't vm tools...
<tondar> john: vm-tools is only good for what sharing>
<tondar> ?
<wsisti> i am trying to set up Evolution Mail with our exchange server.  But when i get the authenticate part of the setup it always fails.  Anyone have experiance with ti?
<tikka> Lacrymology, i honestly don't know but gtalk site does have some details on the settings you would require. I have no idea if they are gaim specific. I am sorry I couldnt be more help.
<john> yes ,sharing,it is important to me
<john> samba and ftp is so slow
<tondar> john: you got it installed?
<john> yes,installed
<tondar> john: on?
<tondar> john: ubuntu
<tondar> ?
<john> yes
<john> 7.04ubuntu, 5.5.1-19175 vm
<john> vm install xp   :P
<tondar> john: vmware version 5.5.1 ?
<john> yes,  5.5.1-19175
<tondar> john: any guides for vm 5.5.2?
<tondar> on feisty
<john> no....
<freedom> how can i set scim default
<tondar> anyone could help me with vm-tools on feisty?
<tondar> john: no sharing in VB?
<john> what's problem?
<tondar> john: how would I install it?
<Gerro> i hate debian!
* Gerro stabs dpkg repeatedly
<john> sudo ./install.pl
<tondar> joh: any tricks?
<Lhademmor> Anyone who  knows a GNOME equivalent to KBabel?
<tondar> john: any tricks?
<tondar> to it
<john> i download it for a long time ,i miss the tricks
<john> sorry
<tondar> oh
<john> find 5.5.1-19175
<tondar> but there are tricks to it, right?
<john> i have the serial number
<tondar> john: got it but i have 5.5.2 and well its better
<Gerro> does anyone know how to do dpkg -Rfnr * to recursively, force, with name in .deb package remove all in directory?
<Gerro> like omg did dpkg get standardized at all before it died and was replaced with apt-get
<john> 5.5.1-19157  SN:3KW2W-AYR2C-88M6F-4MDQ2
<Gerro> I need like an offline apt-get command ;_;
<nero678> hello
<john> but 5.5.1-19175 must insall a patch
<Priest-of-Psi> I am so amped to move over to ubuntu and doing some rails development
<nero678> i need help
<arturikus> hola
<Gerro> Priest-of-Psi: isn't rails that spyware of the future crap they keep talking about?
<Willbert> ask n see if sum1 answers
<nero678> hey guys i need heeelp
<Priest-of-Psi> FFS
<Willbert> whats up nero
<yassine_> c'mon nero
<nero678> i am an ubuntu user
<Priest-of-Psi> mysql irritates the crap out of me
<nero678> i installed
<nero678> RealBasic
<tommy> lol, i just deleted /bin/sh by accident...
<nero678> is there anyway i can import a vb6 project in it
<nero678> ?
<Priest-of-Psi> how do they expect me to integrate from one side of an app to an existing php mailing list
<john> vb6?
<nero678> yes
<john> maybe it can't....
<Priest-of-Psi> who still actually programs vb6?
<nero678> john..which is better
<nero678> Kde or gnome
<nero678> ?
<Priest-of-Psi> gnome
<nero678> priest i do
<aro> There is no better
<aro> It's preference
<Priest-of-Psi> but fluxbox  is the best
<john> i like edubuntu....
<aro> Don't bother starting an argument here
<Willbert> nero : did you try already and get a null error
<aro> #ubuntu-offtopic
<nero678> yes
<Willbert> kk 1 sec
<Willbert> nero: PM
<Willbert> nero??
<Gerro> aptitude sooo pwnz :)
<Kaso> Why does my ubutnu think my lua source files are VHDL, and thus wont let me open due to the conflicting extensions, im pretty sure its lua seeing as i wrote it. http://kasoo.net/img/imgs/luawierdness.png
<Refugee> hi guys
<Trixsey> Is there any bleeding edge repositories for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Kaso: maybe you have instaled a vhdl editor/compiler that has messed with file assoc...
<IntuitiveNipple> Kaso: In Nautilus select a lua file, right-click, choose Properties, and then change the "Open With" setting
<mattwalston> what are the libnss-ldap and libpam-ldap packages named in dapper?
<Willbert> nero??
<jrib> Kaso: see if it happens on a live cd (or upload the file and let someone else download it), that would help you figure out if it was because of some modification you made to the system or if it was just a bug
<shortm> \nickname shindig
<Kaso> ill upload it now gimme a sec, Its no-longer erroring after i set the Open With but it still thinks the mime type is text/x-vhdl somethings not quite right
<tikka> Willbert, hiya, all i can say is its pheonix bios. something to 2005.
<Willbert> kk PM
<Kaso> jrib, http://kasoo.net/filez/core.lua check if you wish to check it out.
<Gerro> tikka: hmm?
<u2k7> hi, is there any linuxdcpp package available for ubuntu?
<Willbert> tikka: PM
<DangerZONE> helo
<jrib> Kaso: interesting, gnomevfs-info says "MIME type         : text/x-lua" but right-click -> properties in nautilus says "text/x-vhdl"
<DangerZONE> If line "Disallow:" must be in file robots.txt on server ?? I want to block nothing.
<Kaso> hmm, perhaps its a bug then jrib guess i should report it
<Beauty> Evening.
<jrib> Kaso: yeah, I would.  I thought nautilus just used gnomevfs
<yasuoiwakura> can anyone tell me an url of the vmware-player package so i can downloadit and install to my debian?
<Kaso> only some of my scripts are coming up as VHDL im gonna try and see what differentiates them perhaps work out what causes it
<yasuoiwakura> i mean the .deb
<jrib> yasuoiwakura: #debian for debian help
<yasuoiwakura> jrib: im asking for the ubuntu package
<jrib> yasuoiwakura: packages.ubuntu.com
<yasuoiwakura> there is no debian-package
<yasuoiwakura> thx ill look
<Filthpig> yasuoiwakura: you can get vmware with apt, too
<yasuoiwakura> Filthpig: how?
<cal_> Hi I installed ubuntu, then edubuntu and now I have the edubuntu splash screen at boot, how can I get back to the ubuntu one?
<daupgrader> hello
<Filthpig> yasuoiwakura: have you enabled all repositories?
<jrib> !usplash > cal_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<woekele> hello, how can I request a application to be added to the universe respository? :)
<daupgrader> hello, I've just upgraded from Dap to Edgy
<ziggy23> Is it possible to create a directory in Nautilus?
<jrib> !packaging > woekele (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pici> !addpackage | woekele
<yasuoiwakura> Filthpig: im using debian
<daupgrader> but now the whole shell interface is in English
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addpackage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> hm
<yasuoiwakura> so i need to download the ubuntu-package manually
<daupgrader> what can I do to switch it again to Italian, as it was before upgrading?
<daupgrader> thanks in advance :)
<Pici> woekele: disregard that, I thought there was a factoid.
<Filthpig> hm
<jrib> daupgrader: hmm, cehcked /etc/environment?
<Pici> !newpackage > woekele
<cal_> thanks, that helps some but I also want to change the other splash screen, i.e. the one you get after you login, the small one to the standard ubuntu one
<Filthpig> I'm sure debian has vmware in apt, too
<daupgrader> jrib, /etc/enviroment?
<orbin> ziggy23: depends on where you wish to create it
<daupgrader> it doesn't seem to exit
<RedACE> I just got this error in my terminal: idkfa kernel: [  354.283228]  journal commit I/O error
<jrib> !splash > cal_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Filthpig> but you better hear with the debian guys
<woekele> tnx Pichu0102 and jrib
<RedACE> and it seems / has been remounted as ro
<Filthpig> #debian , i guess
<jrib> daupgrader: you forgot an 'n'
<orbin> ziggy23: otherwise, file > create folder
<daupgrader> jrib, yes sorry :D
<daupgrader> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11$
<daupgrader> LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
<daupgrader> LANGUAGE="it_IT:it:en_GB:en"
<daupgrader> I have this
<RedACE> I just got this error in my terminal: "idkfa kernel: [  354.283228]  journal commit I/O error" and / has been remounted read-only.
<BleSS> does anybody has installed libpgsql-ruby1.8 (needs libpq4) with postgresql-8.2 (uses libpq5)?
<ziggy23> create folder is grayed out!
<jrib> daupgrader: and if you 'echo $LANG $LANGUAGE' it has IT stuff?
* bintut waves to all... gtg now..
<orbin> <orbin> ziggy23: depends on where you wish to create it
<daupgrader> jrib, yes it does
<ziggy23> I want to create it in /usr/local/ssl/certs
<jrib> daupgrader: try 'export LANGUAGE="it_IT:it"' just to see if it matters
<RedACE> I just got this error in my terminal: "idkfa kernel: [  354.283228]  journal commit I/O error" and / has been remounted read-only.
<Heroin> how can i mount a .iso file?
<daupgrader> jrib, yeahhh
<daupgrader> perfect ;);)
<Heroin> just mount ...ISO mntpoint?
<icebreeze> every time i launch half life 2 in wine it seems to change my screen refresh rate.  Is there any way to stop that ?
<daupgrader> jrib, gonna do it on nano
<Heroin> icebreeze what window manager are u using?
<Heroin> icebreeze because when i run halflife1 w. wine w. beryl it scewsup but w. fluxbox its like a charm
<sahil> hey i need some help installing an Anti-Virus ??
<RedACE> I just got this error in my terminal: "idkfa kernel: [  354.283228]  journal commit I/O error" and / has been remounted read-only.
<Heroin> sahil linux doesnt have any virus probelms.. or use an online scanner
<drarem> do i have to worry about evil vnc
<icebreeze> Heroin: i'm using the default gnome window manager (i believe called metacity).
<defecacy> sahil..which anti virus you using
<sahil> i know that, but I have a lot of interaction with Windows, that why i need it
<Heroin> icebreeze yah well w. metacity i kept having the menu bar being fucked up
<defecacy> sahil, i just installed clamav
<sahil> i am not using any anti-virus, but i want to use one
<ububtujustin> Anyone know anything about dual booting windows and ubuntu with grub??? I have in the past with debian which worked ok but for ubuntu when trying to start windows it is coming up with "Starting Up" and wont proceed :(
<defecacy> you can try that
<sahil> i need some help, i am new to Ubuntu
<icebreeze> Heroin: that doesn't give me much information..
<MenZa> !antivirus
<defecacy> ubuntujustin: i thought grub is the default bootloader for ubuntu
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<ububtujustin> it is
<ububtujustin> but it doesnt boot windows
<sahil> !antivirus
<ububtujustin> i had to use my  windows disk and restore the mbr to get back in
<ububtujustin> it used to work with my debian installation
<defecacy> type !linuxvirus
<ububtujustin> with the default settings
<sahil> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<defecacy> ububtujustin: mine adds windows as one of the options when i installed ubuntu
<usser>  http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ububtujustin> mine has the option for windows there
<ububtujustin> but when i select it all it says is "Starting up"
<ububtujustin> but ubuntu boots fine :S
<icebreeze> also when gdm starts it stars in the wrong resolution but when i log in it changes to the correct one
<defecacy> ubutujustin: did you change the grub.conf at /boot/ ?
<ububtujustin> no i havent tried that yet
<ububtujustin> because i dont know what any of it means
<ububtujustin> debian worked with default isntallation
<ububtujustin> i was hoping ubuntu would too ;)
<defecacy> check that the entry for "root" is the correct disk
<daupgrader> ububtujustin, what do you need?
<defecacy> mine is (hd0,0)
<ububtujustin> mine says hd0,1
<ububtujustin> then the next line says hd1,0
<ububtujustin> then chainloader
<he1> hello.  I've just installed 7.04 on an intel mac mini.  I'm using BenQ FP71G+ monitor and the resolutions I can use are limited to: 1024x768, 800x600, 640x468.  OSX worked in 1280x1024.  I've removed all resolutions except 1280x1024 from xorg.conf and restarted gdm, but it didn't help, it's still 1024x768.  please help me ;)
<defecacy> you have 2 physical harddisks?
<ububtujustin> i have 3
<ububtujustin> with 2 windows partitions
<ububtujustin> and 1 ubuntu (ex debian)
<daupgrader> remember that the first partition
<daupgrader> is hd0,0
<ububtujustin> debian would load the windows boot loader when selecting the option
<daupgrader> where the first 0 is the hard drive number
<ububtujustin> but ubuntu does not
<Mortuis> Anyone know of a good command-line bittorrent client?
<defecacy> 1st partition on the 1st physical disk
<magnetron> Mortuis: rtorrent
<Mortuis> magetron: thanks
<defecacy> just change the root to whereever your windows partition is
<sahil> how do i download Clam Antivirus?
<defecacy> go to the website sahil
<ububtujustin> ok ill try and brb if it doesnt work ;)
<magnetron> sahil: use synaptic
<defecacy> yeap
<defecacy> apt-get install clamav
<defecacy> that should do the trick
<sahil> hey it worked :D
<sahil> thanks
<defecacy> actually..should sudo the command
<daupgrader> sahil, you'll be able to choose daemon or cron
<daupgrader> to update the clamav db
<sahil> whats daemon or cron?
<daupgrader> the different kinds of update methods
<daupgrader> for ClamAV
<sahil> is there an Update button i can click ?
<drarem> does clamav run as a service
<defecacy> cron is a time-based job.. daemon's just a program running in the background
<daupgrader> yeah, you can choose drarem
<defecacy> drarem:as a daemon
<daupgrader> or as external command
<drarem> lol  a daemon
<daupgrader> clamscan
<daupgrader> but it's better to load the db once
<sahil> mine is still downloading, i have slow internet
<sahil> 52% is done
<daupgrader> isn't it?
<defecacy> sahil..i'm installing it into my mac
<sahil> yeah loading the db once is good
<defecacy> and it's takingages too
<sahil> OHH which mac?
<Lacrymology> how can I listen to stream radio? xmms lets me open an URL but it's not connecting
<sahil> i am getting one in 4 months when leopard is out
<defecacy> i have an ibook
<defecacy> cool..
<sahil> im waiting for a good macbook to come out. I need it for my school
<daupgrader> Lacrymology, take a look to apt-get install stramtuner
<daupgrader> :)
<defecacy> but won't be upgrading till I have seen what extra perks it provides
<daupgrader> *streamtuner
<flowh> Lacrymology, use mplayer
<daupgrader> Lacrymology, before installing streamtuner
<defecacy> lacrymology: you can use the default rhythmbox
<daupgrader> be sure that mp3 support is installed
<defecacy> yeap..
<defecacy> that too
<Lacrymology> flowh, I DON'T want to use another player if it can be done with xmms. I like xmms, and I hate superfluous software
<defecacy> sure..i like xmms too..can just stream via the url?
<defecacy> no?
<Lacrymology> ok, let me see what I can do with what I have
<flowh> ok, Lacrymology, but with xmms i have no exp
<Lacrymology> it's supposed
<i_is_cat> how much space does a standad ubuntu install take?
<Lacrymology> flowh, fair enough
<defecacy> trying playing location
<defecacy> http://www.live365.com/play/321710?auth=e25d40719effb03ac8314c2bcbb9e41f-1179350419-chubbyparrot&tag=live365&token=7bea303b39de0485e12b1f9d7dd5205d-2013160080200000&sid=218.186.11.2-1179321078382403&lid=no region-sgp&from=pls
<defecacy> try playing this
<defecacy> works for me
<Lacrymology> uhm
<Lacrymology> the URL I need to open is an mms protocol
<Lacrymology> mms://200.59.146.10/rockandpop-ba
<ubuntujustin> :'( still not booting windows :(
<vietamine> :)
<mattwalston> why is ssh so slow on every ubuntu machine I have tried?
<defecacy> ubuntujustin.. still the same problem?
<ubuntujustin> title		Windows NT/2000/XP (loader)
<ubuntujustin> root		(hd1,0)
<ubuntujustin> savedefault
<ubuntujustin> map		(hd0) (hd1)
<ubuntujustin> map		(hd1) (hd0)
<ubuntujustin> chainloader	+1
<ubuntujustin> thats what my windows portion of grubmenu is
<ubuntujustin> yes same problem :(
<Lacrymology> how do I install mp3 support, anyway?
<defecacy> what's the map for?
<defecacy> let me read up the grub man
<ubuntujustin> *SHRUG*
<daupgrader> !mp3 > Lacrymology
<ubuntujustin> it was setup like that automatically
<weston> Lacrymology: I just tried playing an MP3 and it searched online for codecs
<ubuntujustin> like i said debian set it up auto fine
<ubuntujustin> ubuntu wont :(
<mattwalston> ubuntujustin, I have never had to remap for booting windows, what version of windows?
<Lightenix> hi, can anyone tell me how to change default charset ?
<ubuntujustin> windows xp
<ubuntujustin> both boots are windows xp
<ubuntujustin> ihavent modified any part of my grub only copy and paste here
<mattwalston> ubuntujustin, xp does not care if it sees hd0, kill that
<ubuntujustin> it was ubutu tat is mapping it
<fluid> ive tried to figure this out over and over again. i have an nforce4 motherboard, feisty, and i really want to be able to use sound from several apps at once. ive followed a guide for setting up dmix, doesnt seem to have worked ... if i start playing mp3s with anything, then run say, ut2004/tremulous/anything, i get no sound in ut2004.
<mattwalston> ubuntujustin, oh, well it is not needed, set root, chainload +1, boot
<daupgrader> ubuntujustin, is it located on the first partition of second disk?
<magnetron> fluid: you need the aoss package
<Lacrymology> weston, what program? xmms and VLC play them, but because they have their own decoding system
<fluid> thats already installed.
<ubuntujustin> yes that is correct daupgrader
<defecacy> hmm..
<mattwalston> ubuntujustin, try the grub commandline and see what it tells you, hit escape to see screen, press c, then do root (hd1,0), chainloader +1, boot... see what it complains about
<magnetron> fluid: then run the software like this: aoss ut2004
<fluid> hang on, lemme try starting it with aoss
<fluid> lol
<fluid> :D
<daupgrader> ubuntujustin,y you missed makeactive
<john> edubuntu 64  is so cool...
<magnetron> fluid: start ALL the programs with aoss
<zaggynl> Anyone knows howto format a hdd with ntfs filesystem
<weston> Lacrymology... I tried playing an MP3 with the Totem Player and it asked if I wanted to search for codecs online...
<daupgrader> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<daupgrader> # on /dev/hda1
<daupgrader> title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<daupgrader> root            (hd0,0)
<daupgrader> savedefault
<daupgrader> makeactive
<daupgrader> chainloader     +1
<defecacy> ubuntujustin: that seems like a good idea to type command manually
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<daupgrader> sorry for the long paste :(
<zaggynl> !gparted
<john> edubuntu 64 is better than kubuntu64
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<daupgrader> replace hd0,0 with your path
<daupgrader> and try
<vietamine> yep, there is makeactive in my config too
<daupgrader> let us know then ;)
<ubuntujustin> just editing now
<defecacy> ubuntujustin: which disk is your windows residing?
<daupgrader> he said it's the second one
<defecacy> it seems it's trying to boot from the second disk
<defecacy> yea
<fluid> ut2004 didnt work. problem is, for music, i use mpd...
<ubuntujustin> ubuntu noob question...what is the default root password as it didnt ask me when isntalling
<fluid> mpd starts as a daemon at boot
<daupgrader> ubuntujustin, don't worry
<daupgrader> just use your current user password
<weston> Are there any audio players I can install on Ubuntu that have a library like WMP 11 and iTunes?
<idefixx> ubuntujustin: its not set so you cant login to the root acount. use sudo
<defecacy> yeap
<ben_underscore> weston: amarok
<daupgrader> yeah ben_underscore
<defecacy> weston: i'm waiting for songbird to be over beta
<daupgrader> it looks like itunes :P
<Lightenix> anyone here knows how to change default charset?
<ben_underscore> weston: or songbird, that is really cool
<weston> I tried songbird on Windows... I think it still needs a lot of work but it is really nice.
<ubuntujustin> it says i dont have the permissions to becausethe file is owned by root
<defecacy> ben_underscore: u used songbird before?
<defecacy> its' still in a very beta stage
<magnetron> weston: the default player, rhytmbox, has a library
<idefixx> ubuntujustin: you have to use 'sudo mycommand' to do something as root
<defecacy> sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fluid> i was able to start vlc, and then start ut2004 with sound. is there anyway to get mpd to work?
<ben_underscore> defecacy: yes, it's excellent. has a built in podcast player, and is based on firefox xul ui
<Lacrymology> daupgrader, somehow the "ubuntu restricted extras" package is not in my ubuntu
<idefixx> ubuntujustin: where mycommand is whatever you want to do
<defecacy> yeap.
<Lacrymology> package list
<Lacrymology> whatever
<Lacrymology> repository?
<weston> OK, thanks for the audio player suggestions... I'm sort of new to linux... Never going back to Windows.
<weston> I'm learning fast though.
<magnetron> Lacrymology: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<defecacy> ben_underscore: it's supposed to be launching the first stable version soon
<Lacrymology> magnetron, how do I do that?
<ben_underscore> weston: rhythmbox is a good start
<weston> I'll try it out.
<defecacy> yup..rhythmbox is default as well
<ben_underscore> defecacy: cool, it is very nice
<ben_underscore> defecacy: and runs on mac, windows and linux!
<magnetron> Lacrymology: system > administration
<john> i copy a 4GB iso file,in edubuntu64  use  67.7 second, and in kubuntu64 use 96.6s
<fluid> if i try forcing mpd to oss, it fails to play...
<he1> hello.  can anybody please help me configure xorg to support 1280x1024
<he1> I've tried everything but nothing works
<john> in 64bit Ubuntu ,gnome is more better than kde
<ubuntujustin> how do i quit out of sudo after?
<defecacy> ben_underscore: Yeah!
<Lightenix> exit?
<betim> Hi, anyone knows a text editor for linux like Coda or Macromedia Dreamwaver, so you can connect to server where file is and edit it? I googled for id but I could not find any thing
<defecacy> betim: i use vim
<idefixx> ubuntujustin: you dont have to.. it just executes one command and thats it.. if you start a program with sudo just exit that program
<mjr> betim, gedit can do that for gnome-vfs supported protocols
<ubuntujustin> kk
<daupgrader> or you can use gksudo
<magnetron> betim: connect to the server first, then open with editor
<daupgrader> if it makes you feel morre visual
<daupgrader> *more
<betim> magnetron, how, with nautilus?
<Lacrymology> magnetron, I'm guessing its under "software sources" and I don't find it. Might It be because I have Edgy and not Feisty?
<magnetron> Lacrymology: askt the channel, i gtg
<Lacrymology> magnetron, ok, thank you
<Lacrymology> people, how do I enable the multiverse repository?
<ubuntujustin> trying now....
<defecacy> you can go to synaptic to do it lacrymology
<weston> I installed the "Touchpad" application from the Add/Remove application but it's giving me the following error: GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics.  --How do I do that?
<Lacrymology> defecacy, synaptic being?
<kadakas> Whats a good audio player and libary manager (in that order) instead of Amarok? Amarok keeps crashing under Ubuntu 7.04 when listening to shoutcast streams.
<magnetron> betim: yes, if it is a ssh or ftp file system
<defecacy> lacrymology: it's the package manager
<betim> yes it is :D
<idefixx> Lacrymology: admin -> synaptic, or admin -> software sources. in the gnome menu
<magnetron> betim: then use connect to server
<betim> :)
<betim> magnetron, I think it crashed, how do I run it from console?
<magnetron> betim: i gtg
<betim> gtg?
<terlmann> I make a ntfs partition Inside of a ext3 one ; is there a way to do this and boot to it through grub ?
<weston> Where is 'xorg.conf
<magnetron> betim:  i am leaving now
<terlmann> weston
<terlmann> type slocate xorg.conf
<weston> ok, thanks!
<returnnull> heya. i have problems with feisty.. my desktop doesn't load up. i have to log in with the console and kill any bonobo-activation-server processes. when i do that, it loads, but the desktop switcher thing and the trash thing are nowhere to be found. this is a pain :(
<rickympl> wy can't i get an identd response? oidentd is installed anr running, port 113 is forwarded and open in firestarter, what  is missing?
<idefixx> returnnull: try 'telnet localhost 113' what happens?
<idefixx> returnnull: oops not for you sry
<returnnull> :] 
<idefixx> rickympl: try 'telnet localhost 113' see what happens.
<BlitZ> Hey guys, I have an installation problem with 7.04, I tried to install ubuntu from the install menu in the live CD, and selected the guided partitioning to wipe the HDD and use the whole drive for ubuntu. It crashed after the paritioning and before the install, so now i have a blank harddrive, and I can no longer get the live CD to work. can anyone offer any advice for getting the live CD running again so i can try a fresh install?
<BlitZ> (Im loading it up in safe graphics mode right now, and yes, im a windows user attempting to use linux =] )
<returnnull> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libbonobo/+bug/90923 - seems to be a bug report for my problem, but i don't see any solution
<riazahammed> Hello
<MukiEX> Is it feasible to keep a set of 64 and 32 bit libraries so you can run both types of apps under a 64-bit smp kernel?
<Catoptromancy> IS there anyway to hide my windows partitions?
<skhobotu> why can't I access my root? I didn'tget a chance to set my password for this
<bullgard4> Where is explained the format of this dmesg message: "ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  ALVISO   0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000"?
<mwe_> hmm. the server says nick mwe is already in use. is there anthing to do but waiting?
<kadakas> Whats a good audio player and libary manager (in that order) instead of Amarok? Amarok keeps crashing under Ubuntu 7.04 when listening to shoutcast streams.
<idefixx> terlmann: you cant create one partition inside another one.. unless you create a file and loop-mount it.
<weston> Why is Ubuntu not letting me make directories in the "/" (File System)? The option is grayed-out and cannot be clicked.
<rickympl> idefixx  it connected
<daupgrader> see ya guys
<kadakas> weston: you have to be root to do that
<daupgrader> nice to see you and thanks for your help
<LjL> mwe: /msg nickserv ghost mwe your-freenode-password
<daupgrader> bye bye
<kadakas> weston: try: sudo mkdir /somedir
<LjL> weston: the / directory is not writable by users, but only by the system administrator user. you don't want to write to /, anyway.
* daupgrader greets u all.
<idefixx> rickympl: in that case it must have something to do with your router setup, do you have access to an outside linux box. to try the same thing - just to be sure?
<skhobotu> I have just installed 5.10 Ubuntu and I have no password for root. how do i set it.
<riazahammed> looks very busy here.. how do I get my D-Link Model DWL-122 Wireless USB Adapter work in Ubuntu Fiesta??? Can anyone help me?
<LjL> skhobotu: why set one? use sudo.
<weston> OK... I am logged in as admin I think... This is my computer and I've put in username and password...
<LjL> !root > skhobotu    (skhobotu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rickympl> idefixx :- nope, only windows
<mwe> LjL: ah. thanks
<mwe> LjL: that killed him
<LjL> weston: you're not logged in as the root (administrative) user. and you should not be.
<LjL> skhobotu: besides, 5.10 is not supported anymore, i recommend that you upgrade.
<idefixx> rickympl: well you can try it from a windows machine too.. in any case im pretty sure it has to do with your router setup. you have to restart some router to enable forwarding changes - just a guess.
<truz_`24> Anyone get asterisk to work with fiesty?
<weston> I'm sorry for the "simple" questions. Like I said, I am new to linux. I hope I have not annoyed anyone. I think I'm good to go for now. You all have been very helpful. Thank you!
<server3> Hi all
<rickympl> idefixx :- what i dont get is that it was working fine a couple of days ago
<LjL> weston: the thing is, basically, as your own user you should only write to /home/yourusername (i.e. your home directory). you should leave the rest of the filesystem in the hands of the APT package management system (which is what Ubuntu is based upon).
<rickympl> idefixx :- ill check my router, restart a couple of times and c from there, thx
<Toma-> weston: please feel free to ask silly questions. theyre the easiest to answer :D
<server3> Where can I get apache-ssl-perl package for Ubuntu 6.06?
<weston> LjL -- I understand now. I just thought I'd ask anyway :-)
<LjL> weston: you *can* do whatever you want, as you are physically the administrator and your user can use "sudo" to execute privileged commands. however, there's no reason to mess with the / (or /usr, or any other) directories
<server3> Help. Where can I get apache-ssl-perl package for Ubuntu 6.06?
<kadakas> LjL: well, i have my hdd's mounted in / - this way my filepaths are shorter and cleaner
<idefixx> rickympl: well there are a few things to know. mostly identd is started over inetd which honors the /etc/hosts.allow and hosts.deny file - if you made any changes there that might be it.
<tondar> hello to all
<john> ^_^
<riazahammed> I am repeating this... how do I get my D-Link Model DWL-122 Wireless USB Adapter work in Ubuntu Fiesta??? Can anyone help me?
<tondar> why isnt tor not working?
<LjL> kadakas: and as non-standard as they can get... but alright, as long as one knows what one's doing very well. but if you have to ask why you can't write to /, then you don't.
<john> ??
<idefixx> rickympl: also you might have gotten a different ip by your dhcp (usually build in your router) so the forwarding donst work anymore. (ifconfig - to check)
<kadakas> LjL: true
<tondar> privoxy tor not working?
<server3> Where can I get apache-ssl-perl package for Ubuntu 6.06?
<LjL> !doesn't work | tondar
<ubotu> tondar: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<returnnull> hm, well, i'm just going to remove the evolution packages, since my problem seems related to evolution, and i use thunderbird anyway.
<tondar> LjL: ok
<returnnull> if i mark the ubuntu-desktop package for deletion in synaptic, will everything go to hell? or will i survive until it's time to update
<john> i found  64bit edubuntu is better than 64bit kubuntu!!!
<LjL> returnnull: it will be fine, at least until you try using the "autoremove" function of apt-get
<riazahammed> Can anyone help me?
<idefixx> returnnull: no its just a meta package.. its needed for updating though
<Trixsey> Is there any bleeding edge repositories for Ubuntu?
<LjL> !backports > Trixsey    (Trixsey, see the private message from Ubotu)
<returnnull> can i go ahead and remove it, remove evolution stuff, then install it again?
<john> i copy a 4GB ios file, 64bit edubuntu use 67.7 second, and 64bit kubuntu use 96.6 second
<tondar> LjL: it's just not working. it brings a page from my isp that says the following site "flicker.com" is censored
<tondar> LjL: it's not actually doing anything
<Rebecca> riazahammed: start by double checking what version of ubuntu you're running there
<LjL> returnnull: no, if you install it again, evolution will get reinstalled too.
<idefixx> returnnull: yes it will pull evolution with it if you reinstall it
<mkulke> can i install ubuntustudio alongside ubuntu?
<tondar> LjL: it's like not running at all, same as with out tor
<returnnull> hm, okay. thanks guys, appreciate the help
<tuskernini> fiesty sees a data dvd as a audio cd?
<LjL> tondar: censored?
<mwe> mkulke: isn't ubuntustudio just a set of ubuntu packages, basically?
<LjL> tondar: how are you setting up your web browser to use it?=
<mwe> mkulke: if so, yes
<tondar> LjL: isp wont let me surf the site
<idefixx> LjL: well he can do it just doesnt make sense though ;)
<riazahammed> Rebecca I am running Ubuntu latest version Fiesta
<tondar> LjL: filtered out
<tondar> LjL: used the tor addon for FF
<server3>  Where can I get apache-ssl-perl package for Ubuntu 6.06?
<mwe> riazahammed: Feisty ;)
<Trixsey> LjL, how about pre-released stuff? Is that even more bleeding edge (but unstable?)
<LjL> tondar: addon? no, just set a proxy
<tondar> LjL: privoxy and tor
<tondar> LjL: I did that too
<LjL> Trixsey: no official repositories for that
<skhobotu> Downloading 7.04 as I tyep
<tondar> LjL: same thing
<riazahammed> Yes Fiesty
<tondar> LjL: localhost 8118
<burnerx> can someone show me the default contents of the interface file
<burnerx> under /etc/networks/interfaces
<john> i found  64bit edubuntu is better than 64bit kubuntu!!!i copy a 4GB ios file, 64bit edubuntu use 67.7 second, and 64bit kubuntu use 96.6 second
<tondar> LjL: any ideas ?
<mwe> riazahammed: Feisty, not Fiesty ;)
<john> i found  64bit edubuntu is better than 64bit kubuntu!!!i copy a 4GB ios file, 64bit edubuntu use 67.7 second, and 64bit kubuntu use 96.6 second
<john> i found  64bit edubuntu is better than 64bit kubuntu!!!i copy a 4GB ios file, 64bit edubuntu use 67.7 second, and 64bit kubuntu use 96.6 second
<LjL> john: stop spamming thanks
<john> ok ^_^
<LjL> tondar: hold on, installing it
<burnerx> can someone show me the default contents of the interface file
<tondar> LjL: k, thanks
<riazahammed> mwe agreed Feisty... but how do I get my D-Link Model DWL-122 Wireless USB Adapter work in Ubuntu Fiesta??? Can anyone help me?
<tondar> LjL: but you need to test it out with a site that your isp has blocked
<rakeer> how do I tell sirc what items to display in dialogue window?
<tondar> LjL: you got any?
<Catoptromancy> riazahammed, have you tried ndsiwrapper?
<tuskernini> FEISTY bug, recognises data dvd as audio cd? am i alone on thes?
<burnerx> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntujustin> back
<LjL> tondar: no, my ISP is sane. however, your tor is simply not working (i.e. you're not connecting through the tor network), because if it were, your ISP would have no means of knowing what site it is
<riazahammed> Thanks you I will try that.. ndiswrapper mm not working
<tondar> LjL: yeah its not working
<svr_pi> hi
<tondar> LjL: how would I go about solving it ?
<Catoptromancy> ris you installed ndis-common and ndis util?
<tondar> LjL: the icon at the bottom shows that it is enabled
<tondar> LjL: it's just not working !!
<rickympl> idefixx :- i think the problem started since i followed an howto to get virtualbox to get an ip from my router, it told me to setup a br0 and a tap0
<_sami> where can i get "now playing" plugin for rhythmbox.. i remember that old winamp had that kind of plugin.
<rakeer> hello?
<LjL> tondar: did you change anything in /etc/tor or /etc/privoxy?
<rakeer> does anyone use sirc?
<ubuntujustin> just wanted 2 say thanks for helping me with my dual boot problem....whoever suggested removing the mapping and adding "makeactive" your a legend :)
<tondar> LjL: changed some stuff in /etc/privoxy/config
<idefixx> rickympl: do you still use those network devices?
<rickympl> yes
<tondar> LjL: actually changed and added a line at the very top
<svr_pi> Can someone please help me figure out why my wireless does not work. I installed ubuntu yesterday on the work laptop. I am a newbie. I was able to install ndiswraper and install windows drivers for the wireless card. It worked well. Later on I installed updates and for unknown reason my wireless connection does not work. I tried restarting wireless connection - did not help. I googled and searched ubuntu website but could not fi
<idefixx> rickympl: so you linuxbox has more than one ip assigned to it?
<LjL> tondar: might you not have inadvertedly told it to connect directly? what have you changed?
<rakeer> lusers
<tondar> LjL:  added this at top: forward-socks4a / localhost:9050
<K1GPL> is there a repo with dev kernels?  like .21, for example?
<flyingyellowpig> hi there
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: We could get all technical diagnosing the issue, but have you tried to re-install ndiswrapper and driver?
<svr_pi> yes
<skhobotu> I have used sudo -i and it works but how do I load an RPM package?
<svr_pi> i reinstalled by driver
<flyingyellowpig> i would to ask you guys if any of you has tried Ubuntu Studio?
<tondar> and commented out the line that says: logfile logfile and changed it to #logfile logfile
<svr_pi> and then reinstalled ndiswrapper common and util
<svr_pi> then i reinstall driver
<TVonmylaptop> i am a complete newbie and installed ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop. Everything works except the tvtuner USB BestBuy Easy TV Hybrid Pro. i followed the instructions on http://www.marcushellberg.com/pages/projects/digital-tv-in-linux.php, the compilation was ok, the modules were created ok but when it came to watch tv kaffeine did not find any channels. On the other hand, analog tv image is extremely blurred and unwatchable with xawtv and without sound
<svr_pi> *reinstalled
<tondar> LjL:  and commented out the line that says: logfile logfile and changed it to #logfile logfile
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: From what you've said i seems likely something in one of the updates broke something, but it could get complicated trying to work out what.
<rickympl> idefixx :- i dont think so. lets c. br0=192.168.2.100 tap0=192.168.2.5 eth0 has noip, but my router gives my pc .100 and the virtual machine .102
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: Is the network card still recognised by Network Manager?
<tondar> LjL: must I do anything else or those are fine? or are they?
<svr_pi> Yes
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: ok, the wireless network itself, is it encrypted using WPA or WEP?
<svr_pi> and the light on the card is blinking as if it is receiving something
<Lacrymology> is there a startup list somewhere in gnome?
<svr_pi> WEP
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: WEP
<idefixx> rickympl: are you using a windows vb host?
<LjL> tondar: i'm not entirely sure from the documentation what that forward-socks4 would do. shouldn't it have a period at the end, for starters? also, what is it supposed to do? i think the default config already make privoxy route through tor
<_Johny> I'd like to know a thing - When there's a process stopped by the "kill" command, does it use the same resources and devices as before it was stopped?
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: ok... so does Network Manager show the SSID of the network in its list with a signal bar?
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: Do you know what pastebin is?
<farion> howto do i recompile my ubuntu standardkernel - i only want to change two items?
<tondar> LjL: there was a period there I thought it was a typo
<tondar> lol
<tondar> LjL: I'll add it again
<LjL> tondar: no, it's not. but again, are you sure you need that line at all?
<tondar> LjL: but no use
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: not yet
<tondar> LjL: the first line at top
<tondar> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> !pastebin svr_pi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin svr_pi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gil> can someone please give me a hand setting resolution in Xorg?
<LjL> tondar: also, after making any changes, make sure you do "sudo invoke-rc.d privoxy restart" to make it see the changes
<gordonjcp> _Johny: do you mean stopped as in not currently running, or actually killed?
<IntuitiveNipple> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tondar> LjL: and does it need the (.)
<tondar> ?
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: I just noticed something
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: go on...?
<tondar> ljl
<tondar> ok
<LjL> tondar: yes it does from what i can see, but i'm not sure it is needed.
<rickympl> idefixx :- im using a windows server 2003 with virtualbox
<tondar> LjL: oh well I will try
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: in the network tools i got an additional wireless "adaptor"
<thadeus> yop
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: Hmmm... is it possible the update has changed the driver?
<shuan> anyone in here use ubuntu standalone without windows
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: maybe you can just alter things to use the new one?
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: i have in the Network Devices: lo, wlan0, and now i also have wlan0:avahi
<_Johny> gordonjcp, Just "stopped" like after giving "SIGSTOP" signal
<alsa> what are the best/known linux distros for WARDRIVING
<Toma-> alsa: whatever runs kismet
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: ahhh... avahi is a serice discovery service for network multimedia and so on
<tondar> LjL: here is what I get after making the changes and restarting the service
<alsa> Toma-, nice one
<Sorbus111> can anyone help me out with a few things running ubuntu on a laptop?
<svr_pi> !pastebin > svr_pi
<tondar> LjL: 502 - No such domain
<tondar> Your request for http://www.google.com/ could not be fulfilled, because the domain name www.google.com could not be resolved.
<rashid> anyone know a good website for python programming
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: you saw that info about pastebin? use that to post me a link of the results of "iwconfig" and "ifconfig" please
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple:  I did not have it before
<Toma-> alsa: i think there was a live knoppix based distro that was centred around security auditing
<farion> Sorbus111: sure
<tondar> LjL: I will remove the 1st line and see what happens
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: ok
<tondar> LjL: no use
<rickympl> idefixx :- yes windows vb
<flyingyellowpig> could anyone give me some help?
<idefixx> rickympl: well if all the other network stuff on ubuntu works im not really sure what else it could be.. i never really used anything windows host based.
<rickympl> idefixx :- could it have to with the ip on br0 and tap0 being dif?
<idefixx> rickympl: are you sure its not the windows host system that blocks the incoming connections in the first place?
<Sorbus111> farion: my laptop screen goes blank when it comes out of sleep
<ltk> hi, i'm using feisty. when i resume from hibernate, my disk is set to udma2 instead of udma5 (after fresh boot) which would be correct. what can I do? (HP nx7010) 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller
<farion> sorbus111: modell? how do you get to sleep - s2r or s2d?
<rickympl> idefixx :- but im using xchat on ubuntu not windows
<rickympl> idefixx :- sorry
<rashid> anyone know a good website for python programming
<Sorbus111> farion: hp paviolion 2308, not sure what the difference it between those two modes?
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: almost done - laptop is a bit slow
<betim> how can I bind "<super>" when I push it to open Main Menu?
<_sami> where can i get "now playing" plugin for rhythmbox.. i remember that old winamp had that kind of plugin.
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: no problem :)
<Toma-> _sami: for what program?
<dromer> I'm trying to install the ubuntu.deb of BALLview: http://www.ballview.org/BALL/Downloads/BV-1.1.1/  but I'm having unmet dependecies: python2.3
<dromer> but I can't get python2.3 from the repo's
<dromer> can I use 2.4 or 2.5 instead?
<_sami> skype, gaim etc
<acer90> hello
<svr_pi>  IntuitiveNipple:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21137/
<farion> sorbus:  1.suspend2ram - your notebook needs still energy to hold the data in the ram. 2.suspend2disk - the current state is stored on the hd and the notebook doesn't need energy
<IntuitiveNipple> Thanks
<_sami> Toma-, skype, gaim etc
<Sorbus111> farion: s2r then, the s2d is called 'hibernate' on my system; that works fine, it's just the sleep (to ram) that doesn't restart
<tondar> please help me out
<tondar> tor privoxy
<farion> sorbus111: okay, how did you start s2r?
<Toma-> _sami: dont hold your breath for skype. but there might be one for gaim. hold tight a sec
<Sorbus111> farion: from the power down button on the top panel, then selecting sleep. also, it doesn't work if I set it to sleep when I close the lid.
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: Can you do another pastebin of "sudo lshw" and "lsmod" ?
<svr_pi>  IntuitiveNipple:  ok
<Shinomura> alguien sabe pk sera que el amarok se me cuelga cada 2 x3? :S
<Shinomura> y lo tengo que reiniciar para que funcione
<Shinomura> nose si tiene algo que ver con las emisoras de radio
<afief> What good WYSIWYG webeditors are there for linux?
<IntuitiveNipple> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Shinomura> arg, sorry
<tondar> afief: NVU
<Toma-> afief: nvu
<farion> sorbus111: perhaps the backlight is only switched off and you can turn it on by using some hotkeys
<Heroin> NVU
<afief> tondar, couldn't find it in the repository:S
<tondar> not in there
<tondar> afief:
<idefixx> rickympl: well im a bit confused here you said your virtual system is supposed to get the ip .102 but you say it has got .100 - what is the ip your windows system has?
<farion> sorbus111: does something indicates the suspendstate - a flashing led or something else
<Sorbus111> farion: thanks, I'll go and try that now to see if that's it
<tondar> afief: goto the site
<abc> who can help me with make-kpkg? it keeps ruining my config
<digital_k> afief: have you checked out scribus?
<afief> digital_k, nope
<farion> sorbus111: and do you know about http://en.opensuse.org/S2ram?
<Sorbus111> farion: yeah, the power leds flash when sleeping. when I try to wake it it seems to start up, just the screen it blank. I'm not sure if it's just the screen or the system too.
<digital_k> http://www.scribus.net/
<tondar> afief: you need to enable Prerequisites: add universe and multiverse repositories.
<Sorbus111> farion: I didn't know about that... I've just switched to linux and I'm finding it hard to find things...
<tondar> afief: goto http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-nvu-the-web-authoring-system for more help
<IntuitiveNipple> Sorbus111: That sounds like a common issue. I have that on some Vaio's, not resolved it yet
<farion> sorbus111: you can switch the num or the caps-lock to see if your system is up
<digital_k> afief: the link is just for screenshots, etc. Scribus is available in the repos.
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21138/
<IntuitiveNipple> Thanks
<bullgard4> Where is explained the format of this dmesg message: "ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  ALVISO   0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000"?
<BlitZ> Can anyone reference me to a installation troubleshooting guide, I cant seem to find one
<LjL> !install > BlitZ    (BlitZ, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Sorbus111> farion: I tried pressing capslock, it came on, then won't go off again.
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: What does "ndiswrapper -l" report?
<farion> sorbus111: so your system should be up again - did you try to suspend without a running X from the console?
<Gerro> listing of drivers uploaded I think
<effie_jayx> Hey has anyone installed ubuntu on a "compaq presario f5000" laptop
<Gerro> compaq presario v6000 here
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: that the device is installed
<Sorbus111> farion: without a running X?
<Gerro> effie_jayx: what's the problem?
<digital_k> effie_jayx:what is your issue?
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: hold on i will give you more info
<effie_jayx> well
<tondar> scribus is for  press ? not web
<effie_jayx> when I am going to install using the live cd
<farion> sorbus111: yes, without the graphical userinterface - often such failures are problems with a graphiccard-driver
<effie_jayx> it freezes with a blank page
<Gerro> effie_jayx: put it into vga mode
<Willbert> effie: use the alternative cd
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: netani: driver installed device (17CB:0001) present
<effie_jayx> Gerro, it is in vga mode
<farion> sorbus111: by the way: ati, nvidia or intel graphiccard?
<effie_jayx> but I have to change resolution to make it work
<Gerro> effie_jayx: you tried the f key option for vga?
<effie_jayx> farion,  it is a nvidia
<Sorbus111> farion: I did get a warning that my graphics card had unsupported drivers, but that it should work normally anyway... nvidia
<ivo> hello, (running feisty xubuntu) I'm trying to configure the wireless network at university but the wpa_gui "COULD NOT GET STATUS FROM WPA_SUPPLICANT"... I didn't get any further on the web, can anybody help me?
<digital_k> tondar:you are correct. I dont know why, but that was on the top of my head..
<digital_k> lol
<mibebe120202> hola
<effie_jayx> Gerro,  the vga mode breaks
<Gerro> effie_jayx: hmm well mine is similar model only trouble I had was had to switch off wireless during live cd boot and use vga then after installed it I installed nvidia and blacklisted the broadcom driver
<Berny_> heya, just wondering if anyone here has any experience with openldap and gid and uids?
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: Things are looking goodish so far :) ... can you pastebin the results of "dmesg | grep ndiswrapper"
<effie_jayx> gerro it won't boot...
<tondar> digital_k: np ;)
<farion> sorbus111: did you install the nvidia-glx driver?
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: ok
<Gerro> effie_jayx: which vga mode resolution are you using?
<ltk> hi, i'm using feisty. when i resume from hibernate, my disk is set to udma2 instead of udma5  which would be correct. I checked with hdparm. what can I do? (HP nx7010) 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller
<Sorbus111> farion: I don't have internet access on my laptop yet
<Gerro> effie_jayx: does the cd check go alright?
<digital_k> scribus looks and acts very much like a an app I have used in windows, maybe thats where the confusion came from
<digital_k> "p
<Gerro> Sorbus111: with wireless, ethernet, or modem?
<effie_jayx> Gerro,  1024X768 X32
<Berny_> I am trying to find where I can set the initial group number and uid number etc, and how it goes about creating groups etc
<phoenixbyrd> apt-get: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: undefined symbol: , version GLIBCXX_3.4
<phoenixbyrd> help :(
<Gerro> effie_jayx: hmm try 800x600 if that is option it usually works
<digital_k> I still cannot use hibernate or suspend with feisty
<digital_k> its annoying
<farion> you can switch to console with Strg-Alt-F1 (and back with Alt-F7) - there you can stop gdm sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (later you can start it with start)
<Sorbus111> Gerro: I've got a usb modem/router, currently only in use on this computer (winxp)
<Gerro> effie_jayx: if you install from alternate cd though you could boot up and press esc to enter recovery console and install nvidia
<effie_jayx> Gerro, I managed to install using safe graphics mode... but I couldn't get the installed system to start
<hylje> i'm using the xorg "ati" driver. suspend-to-ram fails to bring the machine up
<digital_k> black screen right? and it does nothing?
<digital_k> i get that too.
<Sorbus111> yeah
<Molluck> can somebody help me access the wireless network in ubuntu from my laptop?
<Gerro> effie_jayx: yeah it doesn't have safe graphics option so install through grub recovery console
<digital_k> the keyboard lights come on, thats it
<farion> Sorbus111: if the suspend works - i think it is a problem with your graphicsdriver
<dmaz> can I ask a question?
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21140/
<digital_k> dmaz:sure
<IntuitiveNipple> Ta
<Sorbus111> I'll try updating the graphics driver then
<Gerro> effie_jayx: which processor does it use?
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: YAY! There's your problem... the adapter is fine, but the WEP key is failing
<farion> sorbus111: i dont think thats the solution
<effie_jayx> Gerro,  you suggest an alternate install? and whne do I isntall what how...
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: but why
<effie_jayx> Gerro,  Amd Sempro 3400*
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: I know it is correct
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: I reentered it 4 times
<farion> sorbus111: but at first try with the hotkeys, or switch to console and back - like i described
<Molluck> I'm having trouble accessing the wireless network in Ubuntu 7.04.  Can somebody help me access the wireless network on my laptop?
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: I even did copy past from the router
<Sorbus111> okay
<Gerro> effie_jayx: start it up and press esc when you see it mention grub. choose use recovery console as root.
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: ahhh yes, I'm not saying the key is incorrect, just that it is failing... I'm digging for info on this now
<farion> sorbus111: and if that did not work try http://en.opensuse.org/S2ram
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: Thank you very much
<flyingyellowpig> which one is better Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio?
<digital_k> flyingyellowpig:depends on what you want to do I would say.
<digital_k> I am wanting to try U. Studio
<Pici> flyingyellowpig: If you're definitly going to be doing alot of heavy audio work, I'd suggest Studio, otherwise regular Ubuntu
<effie_jayx> Gerro,  ok.. so I press etc and it says I am leaving the graphical boot menu and starting the text mode interface
<Gerro> yeah
<MrPantoufle> hello. I need some help for installation on Ubuntu 6.06 on a macbook. During the installation of refit, I have an error of dependency libc6 but this one is installed. thx for helping and sorry for my english :)
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: Yet another pastebin :p  "sudo iwlist encryption"
<digital_k> MrPantoufle: so I am clear, you do have it installed?
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple:  ok hold on
<flyingyellowpig> I need just to listen to music and have a great OS,i mean stable and very customisable
<private_meta> hi...
<flyingyellowpig> Pici
<Pici> flyingyellowpig: I'm going to suggest regular Ubuntu then.
<digital_k> flyingyellowpig: try them both and see which one sticks.
<private_meta> can anyone give me a hint why open office suddenly ain't working anymore on my computer? (feisty fawn installation)
<MrPantoufle> > digital_k  libc6 is installed I guess
<flyingyellowpig> ok is there much difference between them?
<elyase> Hi, is there any easy way of creating a quick GUI
<elyase> any tool?
<farion> flyingyellowpig: if you dont want to record you own music it is ubuntu
<Lacrymology> why doesn't make menuconfig work? it says I don't have "KEY_LEFT" and "KEY_RIGHT" defined
<digital_k> MrPantoufle: try this. open terminal, and then type: sudo apt-get -f install
<flyingyellowpig> Well now i ahve xfce,kubuntu and Ubuntu
<ubuntu__> is there ubuntu screencast channel?
<flyingyellowpig> ok
<flyingyellowpig> yep there is @ http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=791&slide=3
<digital_k> when are you getting that error MrPantoufle?
<farion> MrPantoufle: perhaps it is libc6-dev
<elyase>  Hi, is there any easy way of creating a quick GUI
<elyase>  any tool?
<digital_k> quick?
<unimatrix9> ubuntu edgy cant play vcd, does some one know how to fix this?
<Toma-> elyase: gui for what?
<farion> MrPantoufle: did you try to install refit via macosx - that was the way, i did it
<flyingyellowpig> have you people tried ubuntustudio then?
<elyase>  Hi, is there any easy way of creating a quick GUI
<elyase>  any tool or recomendation?
<bullgard4> private_meta: start Oo in a Gnome terminal and report what error messages you obtain.
<farion> flyingyellowpig: yes
<tuskernini> feisty shows my data dvd as audio disk?
<digital_k> elyase: what do you mean exactly? lol
<private_meta> bullgard4: did that already http://nopaste.info/8abee69af9.html
<farion> flyingyellowpig: ubuntu studio is only an ubuntu with some recordingapps and a lowlatencykernel - you also can install this features later in ubuntu
<unimatrix9> how would i get ubuntu to play vcd?
<flyingyellowpig> so what are you tough farion?
<elyase> well
<flyingyellowpig> ok
<lyb> hi guys
<elyase> I want to make some kind of script code
<digital_k> farion: us a lowlatency kernel recommended over what feisty installs?
<digital_k> is*
<unimatrix9> hi lyb!
<elyase> more easy to use
<Molluck> Can somebody help me with a Ubuntu 7.04 Laptop Wireless network problem I am having?
<flyingyellowpig> I would like to try it but i don't want to big changes on the OS?farion
<ubuntu_> Hi all I am logged in to a ubuntu install cd on a computer with xp and vista installed (work thing) useing the vista bootloader is out of the question unfortunatley because of an unusual hardware configuration. I was hoping someone could give me a hand installing grub. Will I need a seperate partition, like a /boot or something or will grub be able to be installed to the mbr?
<MrPantoufle> > digital_k libc6 is allready installed
<farion> flyingyellowpig: ubuntustudio only comes with ardour2 and some artwork - the rest is included into ubuntu
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21143/
<flyingyellowpig> I've had some troubles to put this old laptop to work properly
<flyingyellowpig> ok
<burnerx> having my iptables restore setting set in /etc/network/interface screws up the NetworkManager
<tuskernini> feisty and edgy sees a data dvd written in windows as an audio cd? why?
<flyingyellowpig> so no much change on my OS hen?
<elyase>  Hi, is there any easy way of creating a quick GUI
<elyase>  any tool or recomendation?
<flyingyellowpig> then
<burnerx> having my iptables restore setting set in /etc/network/interface screws up the NetworkManager
<burnerx> !NetworkManager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<burnerx> !networkmanager
<DShepherd> elyase: glade maybe?
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: oops, didn't spot that... thanks
<Pici> elyase: gambas perhaps
<elyase> have you tried Glade
<elyase> ?
<DShepherd> elyase: si
<MrPantoufle> > digital_k > I have this error when I try to install the .dem of refit, yes it s for debian but on the howto I read it was ok
<farion> digital_k: in studio it is the feisty-lowlatency-kernel, i think
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: I also tried to use Web key (askii)
<elyase> The thing is
<bullgard4> private_meta: Rough! I have no good ideas. May be you should try fsck command.
<elyase> that when I create a window
<elyase> i can only put an elemnt on it
<burnerx> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<MrPantoufle> > farion arg maxos X is allready erased x(
<MrPantoufle> > farion What I sould do ?
<digital_k> MrPantoufle: where did you get refit from? you downloaded from the internet I presume?
<digital_k> it is available in the repos
<farion> MrPantoufle: look at your dependencies, there is something wrong i think
<digital_k> i would go with that version
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: I *think* this has something to do with it somehow loosing the SSID of the wireless LAN
<Patizivs> Hi, does anyone have working SquidGuard on feisty?
<MrPantoufle> > digital_k http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/refit/
<elyase> any one has used glade?
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: any suggestions?
<private_meta> bullgard4: erm... fsck tells me running it on mounted file systems may cause severe damage, but how do i unmount the system partition to scan it? somehow i don't see that working
<digital_k> MrPantoufle: remove it, then open synaptic and do a search for refit, then install it again.
<digital_k> that should fix any dependency issues
<LjL> private_meta: do it from a live cd, or use recovery mode and leave it mounted read-only
<LjL> !fsck > private_meta    (private_meta, see the private message from Ubotu)
<DShepherd> elyase: google for glade tutorials..
<Molluck> I'm trying to do a tutorial for wpa_supplicant.  It says, edit the wpa_supplicant.conf to include my network.  It says the info needed can be generated with wpa_passphrase.  I am stumped as to how to do this. can somebody please help?
<MrPantoufle> > fanion I'm sorry I never use linux before
<private_meta> LjL: i can't
<LjL> private_meta: why?
<elyase> thanks DSheperd
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: try this: "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid XXXX" where XXXX is the SSID of your network
<private_meta> LjL: my computer doesn't take boot CDs
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: ok
<LjL> private_meta: then use recovery mode
<private_meta> LjL: don't ask me why, i can't use boot cds at all
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: done
<private_meta> LjL: so just the shutdown command with the file system check option?
<digital_k> private_media: your bios may not be set correctly to boot from cd
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: it did not say anything
<private_meta> digital_k: no, i looked into that, it's not the reason
<unimatrix9> private_meta ; open terminal and type sudo touch /forcefsck
<unimatrix9> then reboot
<unimatrix9> :)
<LjL> private_meta: sort of, i think if you just do that, and fsck is convinced that the filesystem is clean, it won't even start actually checking it. best is recovery mode and manual fsck, if you need some interactive filesystem restoration
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: ok... are you using the same PC to chat on here?
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple:no
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: i use different laptop
<LjL> private_meta: in recovery mode, use "mount / -o remount=ro" to mount your root partition read-only so that fsck can work
<Molluck> I am having problems connecting to my wireless network in Ubuntu.  can somebody help?
<flyingyellowpig> yep
<flyingyellowpig> what the problems is?
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: cool! try restarting the networking on it: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<private_meta> LjL: btw, to complete it, my beryl-manager ain't working properly either, but i guess that might be connected
<unimatrix9> private_meta ; open terminal and type sudo touch /forcefsck ( will do an check at bootup )
<Molluck> flyingyellowpig, well, I have typed password for my wireless network and have attempted to connect, but the webpages still do not load.  I have tried this once before without WPA2 enabled in the router (or any encryption for that matter) and it worked fine.
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: I did it
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: hold on
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: it worked this time
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: ;-)
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: It's on the net?
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: cool! that means the update somehow removed the SSID info
<flyingyellowpig> have you tried the ubuntu wireless help section?
<IntuitiveNipple> remember that in case it happens again
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: thank you very much
<phoenix> lu
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: i am new at this
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: So am I :)
<Molluck> flyingyellowpig, I don't know.
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: my first linux machine - so much to learn...
<KiloHertz> Anyone here use OPENBOX?
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: ahhh it comes easily :)
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: the problem is that sometimes i do not know what i should search for
<bullgard4> private_meta: I thought your Open Office is not on a system partition. If it is, then Ubuntu will check your system's file system every 20 boots or so. Sorry that I do not know just now how one could force Ubuntu to fsck at next boot time.
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: thanks i really appreciate your help
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: I know exactly what you mean - sometimes you need to know the terms before you can find an answer
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: You're welcome :)
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: exactly
<flyingyellowpig> just a min i will try to help ypu Molluck
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: It's more intuitive for me :p
<Molluck> flyingyellowpig, Okay :)
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: i kind of like it
<private_meta> bullgard4: i guess unimatrix9 had quite a good idea there, i hope it works
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: My catch-phrase is "suck it and see" :p
<flyingyellowpig> http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<bullgard4> private_meta: good luck!
<flyingyellowpig> try this link
<flyingyellowpig> Molluck
<Molluck> flyingyellowpig, okay
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: one of the workers infected this laptop with virus so i decided to put ubuntu on it
<private_meta> bullgard4: well, good thing i have another computer so i won't be offline for the time being
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: i will have some fun plus idiots will have harder time infecting it ;-)
<vasser> hello
<vasser> what is the most recommended file system for ubuntu ?
<tough> Hi All - Anyone know of a way to have a desktop shortcut to a folder in my /home directory - using kubuntu - kde desktop?
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: I moved all my systems to Ubuntu last year. GNU/Linux is finally  at a point where it's usable for workstations as well as servers
<DShepherd> i just made a video with xvidcap but the framerate is really low (3.something). How can i get the framerate up? is there a channel for screencasting?
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: cool
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: I've just bought a new Sony Vaio notebook and I already know all it's hardware is supported.
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: one good thing is that there are tons of FREE documentation that can be used to fix the problem
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: Yes, and if the worst comes to the worst (as it has for me on a few things) you can actually hack the source code and rebuild it
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: plus there are good people willing to help
<private_meta> unimatrix9: yours didn't show me any error, maybe i'll try LjL's version
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: at the current time it is over my head ---  i am starting small
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: like building the house ;-)
<Molluck> flyingyellowpig, where it says "comment out", is it a / or 2 //?
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: I think thats the good part... the sense of communtiy
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: i agree
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: Eco-friendly I hope :p
<flyingyellowpig> try this one too http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=136
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: customer walked in gotta go ... chat later?
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: I have to skip off for a while, I need fooood!
<kml> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> svr_pi: sure... have a good day
<svr_pi> IntuitiveNipple: you too
<dqf> dd
<kml> i want to know which is the best software that i need for writing in LaTeX
<Molluck> flyingyellowpig, I'm not very good at the terminal just yet :(
<osfameron> kml: if you use vim there's latex-suite for that
<Molluck> flyingyellowpig, I need help where it is not self explanatory
<tough> Hi - Anyone know if there is a IRC channel specifically for Kunbuntu KDE?
<osfameron> kml: otherwise you could try lyx, which is like a wysiwyg editor for latex
<larsso_> hi
<private_meta> LjL: this option gives me a "already mounted or busy"
<alsa> any one know how to set my wireless lan network card into MONITOR mode
<gordonjcp> osfameron: and you want to be rather careful when googling for that
<osfameron> gordonjcp: really? ;-)
<alsa> i use "  iwconfig eth1 mode monitor " but it changes mode back to managed every 3 minutes
<osfameron> gordonjcp: oh, for latex... yeah
<gordonjcp> osfameron: you're not feeling *that* lucky
<gordonjcp> osfameron: losing the "e" off the end to a mispaste is particularly bad
<kml> osfameron, oh thanks, and do you think it good for a newbie ?
<osfameron> gordonjcp: ah, see what you mean
<sean_bateman> alsa: you've got to stop the NetworkManager stuff
<larsso_> I have a cuestion???
<alsa> how to do that
<Kalisto> im trying to change my keyboard layout to dvorak. under System -> Preferences -> Keyboard there is only US. i also cannot add any,
<osfameron> kml: I think lyx might be a good choice - I'm not an expert in tex/latex though
<sean_bateman> alsa: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop or something like that
<Kalisto> osfameron, for LaTeX editors kile or texmaker is good
<larsso_> what execute a program the network with "dosbox"????
<starshine> got a freshly installed dapper; installed base only, mass upgrading it to edgy before feisty
<sean_bateman> larsso_: ?!
<private_meta> LjL: are you still there?
<kml> osfameron, ok :)
<alsa> sean_bateman,  u sure ?
<Kalisto> kml, kile or texmaker ;)
<starshine> during the edgy stuff every now and then perl stops and spouts some bit about "please check your locale settings" - why couldn't it sort this out about perl very early??
<larsso_> what execute a program the network with "dosbox"????
<sean_bateman> alsa: that might disconnect you, though. If it does, use dhclient to get the network up again
<epw> why is /var/log/messages getting a message like this every 20 minutes: May 16 11:05:20 <hostname> -- MARK --
<Molluck> it says "Create a file called /etc/default/wpasupplicant, add entry ENABLED=0 and save the file" how do I do this?
<sean_bateman> alsa: yep, almost sure
<larsso_> do you know a spanish room chat for linux???
<maarten_> !es | larsso_
<ubotu> larsso_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kml> Kalisto, i don't know how to configure texmaker , and i think i must install miktex before, which i don't find with apt-get :S
<larsso_> ok tks!! :D
<Kalisto> kml, kile is very easy to configure.
<kml> Kalisto, cool i'll try it
<Kalisto> kml, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/TeXLive_and_Texmaker
<Kalisto> there is also one for kile
<Trixsey> Is there a non-gcj Azureus in any repo?
<burnerx> !ltsp
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<kml> Kalisto, thanks
<burnerx> !edubuntuhandbook
<ubotu> The Edubuntu Handbook is currently work-in-progress and can be browsed via http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<RainCT> Hi
<Kalisto> kml, also come to #latex on freenode. good help there
<RainCT> My keyboard isn't working anymore on Feisty, but on Edgy it worked correct, do you know what that can be? (on an other PC; I tried with two keyboard, but both are the same model)
<unimatrix9> who is running ubuntu on the intel macbook or intel macmini?
<kml> Kalisto, yes of sure ;)
<sean_bateman> RainCT> dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RainCT> sean_bateman: nice, I can't type...
<sean_bateman> unimatrix9> i've set up one, it works well
<sean_bateman> RainCT>how the hell are you talking on irc? :D use ssh :)
<RivaeAerya> When will Pidgin be released in Ubuntu, guys?
<RainCT> sean_bateman: on another PC
<unimatrix9> wich one do you use?
<unimatrix9> macbook or macmini?
<sean_bateman> unimatrix9>mini
<RainCT> sean_bateman: how do I connect by ssh over the network?
<kayef> how do i create a button that will minimize all window?
<sean_bateman> does the ssh daemon run on your keyboardless machine?
<unimatrix9> thats an intel version i think? What pitfalls can i expect?
<RainCT> sean_bateman: I've no idea, it's a standard Feisty installation
<sean_bateman> RainCT> if it does, then open a terminal and type ssh username@IP, with username a user name on the machine you want to open a session to, and IP the IP adress of the machine
<sean_bateman> unimatrix9> bluetooth seems to work, i haven't tested wifi
<RainCT> sean_bateman: ok, how do I get the IP? :)
<unimatrix9> wifi is essential....hmm
<hylje> thinkpad r50p, 2.6.20-15, "ati" xorg driver; suspend-to-ram fails to bring display(?) up
<hylje> worked with feisty development
<hylje> but broke after upgrading to final
<IntuitiveNipple> hylie: You're the 3rd person today talking about that
<hylje> really?
<starshine> hrm
* osfameron decides he'll wait a couple more weeks before moving to feisty
<starshine> upgrade dapper to edgy also has complaints about udev not being around
<RainCT> sean_bateman: how can I get it's IP, please?
<private_meta> bullgard4: well, let's say the fsck (unimatrix9s version) didn't find any mistakes... any other idea while my open office / beryl ain't working?
<starshine> it did volumeid and initramfs-tools before udev err I think this isn't gonna be happy :/
<patheticalpanic> Uhm, not to be a bother, but after reading manuals, and checking forums, I needed some help with a small problem
<patheticalpanic> can I borrow a cycle or two from someone?
<IntuitiveNipple> bicycle?
<patheticalpanic> I more meant an undefined amount of time or effort,
<unimatrix9> hurry up and ask....
<patheticalpanic> unicycles are always fun though,
<IntuitiveNipple> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<patheticalpanic> yeah I cannotchown as root
<Otacon22> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<patheticalpanic> yeah I did that,
<unimatrix9> sudo chown ?
<patheticalpanic> it is set umask 000
<patheticalpanic> but it won't let me access/chown as root even
<private_meta> can anyone give me a hint why my open office doesn't start (just splash screen) and why beryl doesn't work?
<patheticalpanic> says I don't have the necessary permissions
<alsa> hey , how do u kill the network monitor again ?
<IntuitiveNipple> patheticalpanic: what version of Ubuntu?
<DShepherd> i just made a video with xvidcap but the framerate is really low (3.something). How can i get the framerate up? is there a channel for screencasting?
<patheticalpanic> which doesn't make a lick of sense to me
<patheticalpanic> Edgy I believe
<alsa> hey , how do u kill the network monitor again ? so that the wireless lan card stays in monitor mode ?
<patheticalpanic> the last edgy, don't have the number off hand
<nostferka> when i run gain it connects then starts load contacts
<IntuitiveNipple> patheticalpanic: Does chown fail for all files/directories or just particular ones?
<hylje> IntuitiveNipple: in that case is there anything to be done?
<nostferka> and shuts itself down
<patheticalpanic> anything on the fat partitions,
<IntuitiveNipple> hylje: I give up when it comes to 3D-accelerated video drivers, its just one big mess
<DorivalJunior> hello
<Aterdeus> help me about turkix linux
<Jake80> one thing i liekd about windoze was the flashing network icon to let you know when your computer was accessing the network.  Can you make the network icon in ubuntu flash?
<IntuitiveNipple> patheticalpanic: ahhhh... as far as I know, FAT doesn't have a way to store owner info
<kayef> what is the command that will minimize all window?
<ernst_> hello
<ernst_> is there someone with knowledge about /tmp ?
<IntuitiveNipple> patheticalpanic: for FAt/VFAT permissions are set by the mount options
<epw> why is /var/log/messages getting a message like this every 20 minutes?: May 16 11:05:20 <hostname> -- MARK --
<patheticalpanic> okay, it is defaults umask=000
<RainCT> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IntuitiveNipple> epw: It's telling you its working
<RainCT> @ ernst_ :p
<ernst_> ok :)
<bullgard4> private_meta: You could try to delimit the problem by calling some other applications in the vicinity so to be sure that the error occurs only when calling OO.o or Beryl. I suppose that your OO.o did function all right before. Your actions between these two functional states may give a clue. Did you do a RAM test?
<patheticalpanic> it is pretty much l would like to move files around in my other user accounts,
<epw> IntuitiveNipple: does it need to do that?
<Jake80> one thing i liked about windoze was the flashing network icon to let you know when your computer was accessing the network.  Can you make the network icon in ubuntu flash?
<IntuitiveNipple> patheticalpanic: You can alter the mount options for the partition in /etc/fstab or using mount manually
<private_meta> bullgard4: how do i do a ram-test?
<reuven> Where is there help getting ATI Radeon Drivers to work?
<patheticalpanic> ah okay, I will play around with it,
<dfarje> hello everyone
<IntuitiveNipple> epw: Yes, it's syslog's way of ensuring you can tell its not stopped although nothing is being reported
<ernst_> well. I pointed aMule to use a folder in /tmp .. worked fine. but at new start I found out that folder is removed. Turns out Ubuntu clears /tmp at start or shutdown.      Is there a way to exclude a folder in /tmp from being clearead?
<dfarje> I just have a quick question
<epw> IntuitiveNipple: alrighty
<dfarje> how do I install wireshark on ubuntu
<dfarje> ?
<dfarje> I try apt-get install wireshark
<dfarje> but it doesn't have it available
<usser|work> dfarje: sudo apt-get install ethereal
<bullgard4> private_meta: The Ubuntu Grub menu offers a RAM test.
<IntuitiveNipple> dfarje: Download it from the Wireshark web site
<dfarje> and compile it?
<usser|work> dfarje no thats it
<alsa> hey , how do u kill the network monitor again ? so that the wireless lan card stays in monitor mode ?
<reuven> Hello
<dfarje> download it and then run the command again?
<dfarje> I don't think they have .deb files
<dfarje> just source
<Molluck> is it possible to import your firefox profile from windows into the firefox profile for linux?
<usser|work> dfarje: wireshark IS IN the repos
<RainCT> Molluck: just copy it
<Molluck> RainCT, and then how do I "use" the profile once it is copied?
<IntuitiveNipple> dfarje: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<reuven> Hello, does anyone know anything about getting Video cards to work?
<dfarje> 6.06 LTS
<chenooks> hola
<usser|work> dfarje: oh sorry then =)
<patheticalpanic> hmm i just needed to remount it seems, thanks intuitive nipple, now to bicycles
<wacky_> hello! can someone assist me configurating a mutt-imap client ?!?
<dfarje> I installed version 5.10
<RainCT> Molluck: it's the same in both, just get the (whatever).default from your Firefox data folder in windows, copy it to ~/.mozilla/firefox/ and edit profiles.ini (in the same dir) to point to it
<LordTureis> Molluck: see the mozillazine knowledge base on it: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Sharing_a_profile_between_Windows_and_Linux
<starshine> I have ubunut on an ultrasparc. sun type6 keyboard has a real alt gr and compose key and some others. what can I pick for console-setup to make it handle that?
<blind> I have my wireless status display in my conky, and it shows it (seemingly accurately) ranging anywhere from 85-95%, then dropping to 0 randomly, then popping back up. But when it hits 0, it kicks me off of irc, crashes Gaim, and ruins any game im trying to play online. any clue why this is happening?
<dfarje> then it asked me to update
<elyase> Hello, is there any modem that is surely supproted under Feisty?
<dfarje> so I did
<ernst_> how can you stop /tmp from being cleared at startup? (or at least leave one folder in it )
<elyase> Hello, is there any modem that is surely supported under Feisty?
<dfarje> but how can wireshark not be available with apt-get
<Molluck> RainCT, well, I don't use the default profile for Firefox in windows so that complicates things.
<Molluck> LordTureis, I will look at this :)
<Chousuke> !info wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-6 (feisty), package size 566 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<Chousuke> hth
<RainCT> Molluck: what do you mean, not the default?
<IntuitiveNipple> dfarje: Ahhh, it's available in the Edgy repository (6.10)
<dbrewer_rjr> i can't get feisty server to take a static ip address on the nic card
<dfarje> how do I change repositories?
<elyase> Hello, is there any modem that is supported for sure under Feisty?
<Molluck> RainCT, I'm saying, I have created custom profiles for Firefox.
<IntuitiveNipple> I think you'd need a backport - I don't know there is one
<RainCT> dfarje: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dfarje> I'm new to ubuntu, I come from the gentoo world....
<dfarje> emerge sync
<elyase> Hello, is there any modem that is supported for sure under Feisty?
<private_meta> bullgard4: i'll try
<soneil> elyase: for want of a better answer, I'd tell you anything that uses a real serial cable, rather than an internal card
<IntuitiveNipple> The latest version of Ubuntu, Feisty (7.04) and Edgy (6.10) have wireshark in their repositories
<RainCT> Molluck: you just need to know what the profile folder is named (normally [some random chars] .default), copy it and edit profiles.ini to set the path to that one you want to use
<burnerx> has anyone setup LTSP before ?
<elyase> Hello, is there any dialup modem for that is supported for sure under Feisty?
<dfarje> hello?
<wacky_> where is the right place to learn more about configurating mutt-email-client ????
<elyase> Hello, is there any dialup modem that is supported for sure under Feisty?
<bullgard4> private_meta: If this does not give a clue, you might consider an intermittend contact in your motherboard or to the disk drive.
<RainCT> elyase: sure, look at google.com :p
<elyase> Hello, is there any dialup modem that is supported for sure under Feisty?
<wacky_> where is the right place to learn more about configurating mutt-email-client ????
<Molluck> RainCT, I don't think you understand what I am trying to do.  I want to copy a profile called neil2 from Windows to Ubuntu Linux.
<dbrewer_rjr>  i can't get feisty server to take a static ip address on the nic card
<elyase> Hello, is there any dialup modem that is supported for sure under Feisty?
<IntuitiveNipple> elyase: Any hardware modem will be, but WinModems require firmware in the driver to work
<W_McL> wacky_: the first place i would try is the manpage of mutt
<nickrud> elyase, an external modem
<Molluck> RainCT, what should be simple, is made incredibly difficult.
<bullgard4> Where is explained the format of this dmesg message: "ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  ALVISO   0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000"?
<private_meta> bullgard4: if that'd be the reason, then wouldn't more parts of the system not be working?
<elyase> hardware modem, I ve never seen one
<bullgard4> private_meta: Yes indeed.
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php
<private_meta> bullgard4: well, i don't think anything with the system isn't working...
<RainCT> Molluck: you need to know on what folder it is (if you haven't changed it in Firefox's folder in Application Data or whatever that's called), copy it into ~/.mozilla/firefox
<RainCT> Molluck: or what do you mean?
<nickrud> elyase, check zoom, I used one until recently
<wacky_> <W_McL>: yes you're right - but maybe you know something about handling the whole stuff of configure imap step by step ?
<bullgard4> private_meta: I do not understand this English. Say it in other words, please.
<Molluck> RainCT, do i need to be logged into root to do that?
<RainCT> Molluck: no
<private_meta> bullgard4: lets say it this way: there MUST be another error... i don't think it's the hardware
<RainCT> Molluck: (~ is your home folder)
<Molluck> RainCT, well I can't find ~/.mozilla
<private_meta> bullgard4: or i just tell you in german
<fiRSt> #ControL
<achisholm> how do you change the partition that grub pulls the conf files from?
<W_McL> wacky_: no, sorry if i knew, i'd have a better tip than a manpage.
<Molluck> RainCT, nevermind. I found it
<RainCT> Molluck: ok :)
<nickrud> wacky_, you could try muttrcbuilder.org (first hit for muttrc)
<Molluck> RainCT, ah I am beginning to understand.  i found the ....default and the profiles.ini in Ubuntu
<bullgard4> private_meta: Well-nigh possible. If you delimited the problem to just a few programs for sure, then certainly it is no RAM error or intemittend contact.
<flyingyellowpig> does anyone knows how to make the ubuntustudio logon and splashscreen to appear on the start up?
<W_McL> wacky_: but manpages can often be very helpful, because many config files also have a manpage
<fiRSt> !vrewen to saint.
<private_meta> bullgard4: -> #ubuntu.de
<RainCT> Molluck: nice. isn't that difficult, or?
<bullgard4> private_meta: ok.
<wacky_> <nickrud>: oh thank you - sounds good! ...
<Molluck> RainCT, It would be if i wasn't able to access the windows network via ubuntu wirelessly
<Molluck> RainCT, haha
<jughead> I'm running Kubuntu 7.04 (I installed Ubuntu 7.04 then used apt-get to install kubuntu-desktop), and I have a monitor + television setup.  I'm having a problem with fullscreen video on my TV.  When I use Kaffeine I just start the video on my monitor, drag the window to the TV area and maximize it on the TV.  WHen I do it in VLC however, the video moximizes back on the monitort and not the TV.  How can I fix it?
<marquigno> ciao
<kayef> what is the command that will minimize all window?
<burnerx> ciao~
<svl> I'm puzzled - why would trying to remove tsclient ("a GNOME program for remotely accessing Microsoft Windows NT/2000 Terminal Services and XP Remote Desktop Sharing") in synaptic make it also want to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<mug> i am trying to set up anjuta to use SDL-libs. i googled my ass off, tried every howto, but it doesnt work.. could someone help me?
<wacky_> l
<marquigno> c' qualche italiano con cui scambiare 2 chiacchiere su ubuntu?
<shwag> how can I find out what package owns /usr/share/gtk-doc/html/python-gtk2-tutorial  , that file being one that is not installed on my system.
<svl> how can that be a core piece of functionality without which the desktop doesn't work?
<RainCT> Tried with 2 keyboards (both the same model :p) and it isn't working on Feisty (on Edgy it did)?
<RainCT> do you know what's the problem?
<craigbass1976> Can anyone point me in the direction of a web based email client?  Soething like squirrelmail.  I need to to run on top of postfix
<Molluck> RainCT, copying.. what should i change in the profiles.ini file?
<thomasca> Hey, I was looking for a way to speed up Xubuntu a bit, so I installed the linux-k7 but it didn't change anything with grub or install the image. How do I get linux-k7 working so I can boot up with that image instead of just the generic one?
<IntuitiveNipple> svl: I think it's because ubuntu-desktop depends on it, so when you try to uninstall it reverses the logic
<RainCT> Molluck: the path to the profile you want to use
<dougie> can anyone help me with mplayer?
<RainCT> Molluck: Path=
<dougie> i compiled the svn version my self and the GUI won't work and also there is no sound output now either.
<kosnick> does anyone knows things about ati and tvout? just somewhere to begin
<USMarine> craigbass1976 gmail
<nickrud> craigbass1976, why not squirrelmail
<svl> ah, I see, ubuntu-desktop isn't actually the desktop itself, but just a way to ensure that all default parts of the desktop are present. So I can safely delete the ubuntu-desktop package too, without suddenly seeing my system vanish.
<craigbass1976> nickrud, just looking for some more options
<Molluck> RainCT, it says "Firefox is already running but is not responding"
<ManaPirat> hi there
<panzer> ubuntu#es
<panzer> howto change spanish
<Admins> turk yokmu
<Admins> :d
<craigbass1976> nickrud, I'm settign up a box and all I want open is 80, but I need a mail server running, only for different users on that box to communicate.
<dougie> when i try and load the GUI it says default skin unreadable but i tried several different skins and put them in the correct folder and it still says that
<ManaPirat> i have quick question :D
<RainCT> Molluck: oh, had the same problem yesterday on my dad's PC.. let's me think what it was..
<thomasca> Hey, I was looking for a way to speed up Xubuntu a bit, so I installed the linux-k7 but it didn't change anything with grub or install the image. How do I get linux-k7 working so I can boot up with that image instead of just the generic one?
<craigbass1976> speed xubuntu up a bit....
<nickrud> craigbass1976, The only one I've used was squirrelmail, I was just wondering ..
<panzer> howto change spanish
<Frogzoo> how long does the upgrade from edgy to feisty take?
<dfarje> thanks people
<ManaPirat> rently on windows, my Ubuntu 7.04 is at home and i got not net-connection. But i want to carry home some packages (yafray, blender, gimp) including dependencies on my USB stick
<craigbass1976> nickrud, me too, just looking for some others
<dfarje> installing wireshark now
<zackmur> hola
<ManaPirat> where cna i download a package plus dependencies? :o)
<alsa> hey , how do u kill the network monitor again ? so that the wireless lan card stays in monitor mode ?
<Molluck> RainCT, I changed it from "isrelative=0" to "isrelative=1" and now it pops up with "choose user profile".  I select neil2 from the list and it says "firefox cannot use the profile "neil2" becuase it is in use"
<vasser> can someone tell me what is the most recommended file system for ubuntu ?
<craigbass1976> vasser, ext3?
<USMarine> ManaPirat aptitude?
<Frogzoo> vasser: ext3
<ManaPirat> <-- currently on windows
<USMarine> vasser xfs
<vasser> why not reiserfs ?
<USMarine> reiserfs is dead
<nickrud> thomasca, the k7 is just a dummy package that pulls in generic
<alsa> how to kill networkmanager
<ManaPirat> my 7.04 ubuntu is at home and i am offline there :-/
<USMarine> the development stoped
<vasser> does ubuntu support reiser4 ?
<USMarine> vasser no
<Agrajag> USMarine: since when?
<RainCT> Molluck: I think it was deleting some file from there but I can't remember what
<dyrne> ManaPirat: you can download the packages from package.ubuntu.com but you will have to grab the dep too
<vasser> and xfs?
<WanderingSoul> Im having a bit of trouble getting the feisty live CD to start......
<USMarine> Agrajag wasn't the guy arrested?
<dyrne> ManaPirat: packages.ubuntu.com
<ManaPirat> i have to grab them manually yeh? ..
<USMarine> vasser xfs pwns
<Agrajag> USMarine: Hans Reiser was not the sole developer of ReiserFS
<ManaPirat> okay, thank you verry much :)
<Frogzoo> how long does the upgrade from edgy to feisty take?
<USMarine> ManaPirat yes, from the site
<vasser> maybe, but does ubuntu support it ?
<Agrajag> Namesys is still developing it
<USMarine> Agrajag didnt know
<thomasca> Nickrud: So, there's no way to have Ubuntu use K7 or is it just sort of useless to do that?
<RainCT> Molluck: if you change isrelative to 0 it will search it in / and not in the current dir
<vasser> as main install fs, that is
<USMarine> thomasca kernels are generic now
<USMarine> vasser ofc, i have that
<dyrne> ManaPirat: if youre on a windows pc. you could use ubuntu live cd
<vasser> ah, ok
<vasser> thanks
<WanderingSoul> I keep getting an error from busybox upon startup
<craigbass1976> WanderingSoul, I've heard of that a lot.  SOmeone else can elaborate; I've never seen it, jsut heard about it.
<nickrud> thomasca, yeah, useless. I'd been away from ubuntu for a while, and it caught me off guard as well. I'm assuming the kernel guys know what they're doing ;)
<Molluck> RainCT, well, I changed it back to the default which was =1.
<Molluck> RainCT, I tried logging out and logging back in, but it still gives me the same error "it is in use"
<dfarje> ?
<USMarine> Molluck google for that error message
<Molluck> RainCT, do you think it's a compatability issue between windows xp and linux?
<RainCT> Molluck: paste a list of all files in the profile folder (pastebin.ca)  (cd .mozilla/firefox/PROFILE_FOLDER   and then   ls    on the terminal. Ctrl + Shift + C to copy it once selected)
<USMarine> you'll find the solution
<thomasca> Nickrud: Well, hopefully generic doesn't mean 386. If so, then there is probably a chance for better improvement using 686 or k7. :\
<ManaPirat> dyrne is the live cd using grub to boot?
<Molluck> RainCT, i understood everything up to "and then ls"
<IntuitiveNipple> RainCT: Molluck: I've moved a Firefox profile from Windows - it was a simple case of copying the files according to the Mozilla Wiki article
<chris__> After enabling the Linux Restricted Drivers for my Nvidia card, my computer's desktop stops responding for about 45 seconds at a time.  I still get audio and can still move my mouse, though.
<chris__> Any ideas?
<nickrud> thomasca, someday soon I'll look up the reasoning, but I've been using these guys work for a long time and I trust there is a good reason for it. I'll look later
<RainCT> Molluck: no it works but there is a lock file from Windows, happened to me yesterday but I can't remember at all how I solved it because I tried a lot of things xD
<WanderingSoul> something to do with /dev/tty....
<W_McL> Molluck: is there probably still a firefox process running in background?
<RainCT> Molluck: after the cd (folder)  write    ls    to print a list of files
<alsa> how do u stop NetworkManager ?
<thomasca> alsa: sudo init 6
<dyrne> ManaPirat: i dont think so. gentoo i know uses silo that might be standard
<flyingyellowpig> does anyone knows how to make the ubuntustudio logon and splashscreen to appear on the start up?
<nickrud> thomasca, how rude
<CharlieSu> Anyone here use Zenoss?
<thomasca> nickrud: It would stop networkmanager
<Molluck> RainCT, http://pastebin.ca/491314
<ManaPirat> yeah, good, but i got no cd burner here ;) .. i am at work, so i stick with windows :-/
<ManaPirat> well .. imagine what poor modem users would do if they have to rely on fast internet cafes or friends windows pcS IF THE NEED BIG PACKAGES
<ManaPirat> ups
<Andeh> Hello. Can anyone tell me if it is possible to have an email address on a subdomain?
<nickrud> ManaPirat, we just downloaded over serveral nights ;)
<Andeh> Such as email@subdomain.bla.com
<thomasca> Andeh: Yes, it is.
<RainCT> Molluck: sorry, can you do a   ls -l    please?
<burnerx> what can i use to convert avi to ogg ??
<RainCT> Andeh: it is, if you own the subdomain
<Andeh> thomasca: Excellent, thanks. Do you have any idea how to make it?
<ManaPirat> expensive in some areas of the world. Well i am just imagine a plattform-independent package download service (not a now package manager! dont get me wrong)
<thomasca> Andeh: Go to your webadmin control panel and click the option that best relates to either email or subdomain.
<Andeh> im going to pick a webhosting plan with unlimited subdomains so this would be very useful
<Andeh> ok, thanks
<KutLuhaN> hello
<KutLuhaN> :)
<Molluck> RainCT, this list is too tall to copy. help?
<KutLuhaN> hi
<Andeh> My idea is to have a very short domain name and use subdomains for everything
<TakeshiKovacs> hey everyone
<Andeh> But most three letter combinations are already taken
<RainCT> Molluck: ok, try renaiming that one with the lowest number after your username
<thomasca> a.us is probably not taken.
<Andeh> LOL
<RainCT> Molluck: renaim one, try to start it, renaim it back, renaim the next..
<Andeh> Firefox can't find the server at www.a.us.
<Andeh> Great idea
<Andeh> thanks
<Andeh> lol
<Andeh> www.a.com
<Andeh> Are 1 letter domains allowed? I doubt that
<RainCT> Molluck: until it opens.. can't remember how it was called :(
<TakeshiKovacs> me too
<thomasca> I don't see why not.
<eichi> hello, one "suggests" package von kopete is ekiga...but we have problems with egika, so wie removed it..but apt want so reinstall is again..but its no depency, only "suggested" how to say apt, dont install it again?
<Andeh> lol
<RainCT> Andeh: I think it's 3 at last
<TakeshiKovacs> afair not even 2 letter domains are possible
<Andeh> let's make a domain wwwww.co.uk
<ebeninaMi> Sahibiniz Nerde Lan Aveller ?
<Molluck> RainCT, http://pastebin.ca/491318
<Andeh> lol
<Andeh> 3?
<astate> I've already installed ubuntu(7.04), but I didn't have my network card plugged in (pci)...how do I get ubuntu to find it/install drivers/etc without re-installing?
<Andeh> Well
<Andeh> Atleast with three we're guaranteed to get one thats free
<aro> astate, is your network card in right now?
<dyrne> astate: if you put the card in when you boot back up does ifconfig -a  show a new card?  or cat /etc/iftab
<astate> yeah
<soundray> How can I match a paragraph mark in OOo Writer's Find & Replace?
<aro> astate, you can type "lspci" in console and see if there is an entry for your ethernet
<astate> yeah
<Cubey> hello
<astate> it shows up in ifconfig -a
<Molluck> RainCT, I don't understand what you mean by rename
<thomasca> Soundray: ctrl+a+backspace
<astate> eth2, I think
<mon^rch> okay I am switching (another) user to ubuntu and need to know the BEST support printers... we're buying a new system today..
<aro> astate, so you're just not getting an IP?
<aro> mon^rch, I have had good luck with almost all HP printers I have tested
<RainCT> Molluck: moment let me do a search
<Andeh> According to a simple calculation i made, there should be around 162,000 domains possible with three leeeetters
<Andeh> and one is bound to be free
<Andeh> lol
<askand> What irc channel is openoffice support on?
<Cubey> Hmm, unless I'm mistaken, Ubuntu has an excellent update system in place that can even completely update the version, or am I slightly mistaken?
<mon^rch> aro: ty... dowes that include the all in one units?
<kiev_> hello people :) its my first time here anda I have a question... i have a friend with an old computer and i want to install xubuntu, the question is: what's the minimal requirements for it?
<TakeshiKovacs> anyone knows why my AMD64 X2 3800+ is somewhere listed for _not_ supporting powersave? apparently cpufreq crashes my system, so I really could need some help with this issue
<aro> mon^rch, I can't vouch for EVERY printer, but I have tested a couple printer/scanner/copier in one units and they worked fine by just plugging in USB
<astate> aro > actually ubuntu isn't starting it (maybe because its eth2 instead of eth1?)...I just did ifconfig eth2 up, but its not getting an IP...I think I know where to go from here though
<Molluck> RainCT, do you think it might have something to do with me ending firefox from the task manager before copying it from windows to linux?
<dyrne> mon^rch: check linuxprinting.org for whatever printer youre buying but as a rule i want postcript capable first of all
<astate> but I'm not sure how to get ubuntu to start it automatically (server)
<soundray> thomasca: and seriously?
<aro> Cobey, yes there's a great update system
<aro> Cubey*
<thomasca> Yes srsly soundray
<mon^rch> thanks aro, dyrne
<RainCT> Molluck: could be, although I was thinking on shutodnw the PC without close Firefox before :p
<Andeh> cubey It can update every single package installed and the release (but only one step at a time, so you cant go from dapper to feisty that way).
<thomasca> TakeshiKovacs: http://hal.on.nimp.org/
<Molluck> RainCT, you lost me.
<abhi> does ubuntu 7.04 have a 3d desktop?
<aro> abhi, it has the capability, yes
<TakeshiKovacs> thx thomasca, will have a look at that
<Molluck> soundray, hey, I don't remember if you tried to help me with my wireless network yesterday, but I got it working finally :)
<aro> abhi, it's not defaulted as such
<RainCT> Molluck: ok I found something
<abhi> aro: ok.
<TakeshiKovacs> ehhhmm, seriously: WTF?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@onyx.boisestate.edu]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<soundray> Molluck: that's good news. Well done
<RainCT> Molluck: on the file browser, right click on the profile folder and on Properties look what's the file owner and what permissions
<coz_> just realized the   update-menus command is not found in feisty   has it changes ?
<nalioth> TakeshiKovacs: don't click that link
<Molluck> soundray, thanks :)  Sorry if i was a jerk
<TakeshiKovacs> already to late,
<dyrne> coz_: what does that do? can you just pkill gnome-panel?
<TakeshiKovacs> i think adblock prevented the worst
<Molluck> RainCT, I don't know where you are seeing this
<Cubey> Andeh: Hmm... there reall should be a more automated process for upgrading the system than there seems to be :( I'm reading through the various upgrade steps
<Molluck> RainCT, Oh, it says owner: neil - Neil Moore
<coz_> dyrne, generally that commnad updates the gnome menus especially if you just made recent changes to them
<RainCT> Molluck: that's your account?
<Molluck> RainCT, Yes sir
<Cubey> I'm just looking up this up to see what all it involves. perhaps by 2008 when 6.0.3 expires on LTS they'll have a better upgrade system..
<Cubey> er, 2009
<soundray> How can I match a paragraph mark in OOo Writer's Find & Replace?
<TakeshiKovacs> is this the way users get treated in the official ubuntu channel?
<zaggynl> My usb drive doesn't get mounted automatically, what should I do?
<RainCT> Molluck: what permissions does the folder have? try setting all to read&write
<nalioth> TakeshiKovacs: no, you got bitten by a troll
<nalioth> TakeshiKovacs: troll was removed
<aro> TakeshiKovacs, not everyone in here is a good person
<TakeshiKovacs> k, then
<zaggynl> dmesg shows it being detected and all
<aro> TakeshiKovacs, there's 1300 people in this channel
<TakeshiKovacs> well, that IRC i guess ;)
<loco> can someone help me out here please, everything i restart my pc, my sound resets to its orginal level
<nostferka> I have installed some progs
<soundray> nalioth: thanks for removing him, he tried it on me, too
<nostferka> how do i actually run them?
<TakeshiKovacs> 1300? ouch. didn see that
<Andeh> Cubey: Actually, you open a terminal, enter a command and your password, then click OK about fifty times then wait an hour and reboot.
<Andeh> With windows... eh... i wont even go there...
<Molluck> RainCT, where it says "access files' should i change that to "create and delete files" ?
<askand> I cannotminimize or close openoffice.. why? :S
<RainCT> Molluck: yes
<aro> Andeh, click OK in a terminal? Which terminal are you using?
<waicman> hello everyone
<Molluck> RainCT, did not help.
<nostferka> How do i run a program once installed?
<Cubey> Andeh: Well, what I'm seeing as far as instructions is much more complicated than that. Maybe it's due to the instructions referring to upgrading from breezy
<aro> Cubey, what are you trying to do?
<aro> Cubey, update to a new distribution version?
<oth> hi, I installed an ubuntu server, works fine, now I need to connect to it using ssh, it says connection refused
<zaggynl> Which services takes care of automounting in ubuntu?>
<waicman> 
<oth> do I need to do something to allow ssh connections ?
<Myrtti> oth: do you have ssh-server installed?
<sacater> meh
<Molluck> RainCT, I think this is beyond both of us :(
<Myrtti> oth: install ssh, server comes in with that
<Cubey> aro: I"m just doing a bit of personal research, I'm thinking about trying ubuntu and if I like it enough to use for daily web browsing etc I wold like to know how strealines the update process will be down the road
<RainCT> Molluck: and if you enter and do the same (read and write) on all the files (just select all, right click, properties)?
<nalioth> oth: have you installed 'ssh' ?
<oth> I thought it was installed since this is the server package
<oth> alright I'll install ssh
<RainCT> Molluck: if the problem persists i've no clue... :(
<nostferka> I have installed some software, how do i run it?
<aro> Cubey, you can either use a graphical interface to update everytime it tells you updates are available, or you can use a command line by typing 2 commands
<W_McL> soundray: in the search and replace dialog, click on "more options", there select "regular expression" then you can search for the regular expression for the paragraph mark (i think that's usually a carriage return)
<Cubey> aro: Well, I mean the entire "system" when the current LTS runs out etc
<Cubey> I assume the GUI won't be able to do that ;)
<Molluck> RainCT, no change.
<loco> can someone help me out here please, everything i restart my pc, my sound resets to its orginal level
<Molluck> RainCT, I will just reinstall extensions and import my bookmarks.
<Molluck> RainCT, thanks for all of your help though! :)
<Andeh> Hmm... apparently 1 letter domain names are reserved since 1993 so only XORG and NISSAN have them among 4 others lol
<Myrtti> oth: server means you need to pick up everything you want to install yourself
<IntuitiveNipple> Molluck: Can I suggest you create a new Firefox profile and see what permissions/ownership it gives to the files it creates? You could simply rename the current profiles/ directory so Firefox ignores it.
<Andeh> But two letter domain names are fine
<TakeshiKovacs> well, il try again. anyone familiar with cpufreq?
<RainCT> Molluck: yw
<dj_> hmm
<Myrtti> oth: not everyone wants ssh enabled
<RainCT> Molluck: sorry I couldn't help
<oth> yea ok
<JuJuBee> I  just installed Feisty and updated my video drivers and now I do not have the option to restart or shutdown when i click the Power button on top right?  Where did they go?
<syn__> How can I extract .rar files? Thanks
<Molluck> RainCT, oh no, you did help! You helped a lot!
<oth> hmm apt-get looks for the cdrom first
<ManaPirat> oohm .. i got a staticaly compiled blender 2.44 binary that needs python 2.5 and glibc 2.3.2. Can one of you tell me if feisty got deps installed as default?
<TakeshiKovacs> syn__, sudo apt-get install unrar
<Molluck> RainCT, i was able to figure out how to change profiles from within firefox in ubuntu.  i feel invincible now lol
<tomer> Does anyone know how to bring back the panel object that's like the systray in windows?
<ManaPirat> deps = this deps
<aro> loco, type alsamixer in console, adjust the sound level, exit, then type "alsactl store" to save the settings
<RainCT> Molluck: XDD
<oth> how to tell it to look for it from the internet
<oth> or skip the cdrom check that it
<soundray> W_McL: I got this far, but neither \n nor \p match the paragraph mark. Return enters '\\n' in the search field, but doesn't match para marks, either.
<aro> tomer, in gnome or kde
<tomer> gnome
<Henica> Morning guys. I was wondering -- is there a built in FTP program for ubuntu? Or is there another way that I can interact with the files on my server? Or would you suggest a program that I can do this with?
<tomer> the one that holds the Gaim client or Beryl manager
<aro> tomer, add notification area
<dbrewer_rjr> i have been tring for dayz to make my nic card take a static ip address on feisty
<yeti_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aro> Henica, GFTP
<JuJuBee> Henica scp
<W_McL> soundray: i just found out that it works with searching for end of line (regex = $)
<tomer> aro, thanks a lot
<Henica> *giggles* Can I get those by doing sudo apt-get?
<aro> Henica, yes Henica
<aro> Oops I said your name twice
<Lilacor> Henica: ftp
<IntuitiveNipple> Henica: sshfs is good - it uses the existing ssh server
<Henica> Hehe. So many choices..
<aro> Henica, also you can install Firefox extension "fireftp" which is a graphical ftp
<Cubey> aro: Am I correct about how the GUI won't be able to, later on down the road, be able to completely update the system? Will there maybe be an upgrade CD that will do everything automatically without destroying user files and settings? or will a fresh clean installation need to be done for the most part and then manually restored backed up settings, etc?
<aro> Henica, but gftp works fine and is available through apt-get
<tomer> Should I use #ubuntu-effects for gDesklets?
<IntuitiveNipple> Henica: With sshfs you can mount your remote server directories in your local file system
<aro> Cubey, I'm not sure how the system will evolve
<Henica> Hmm.
<aro> Cubey, I used the GUI to upgrade distributions once though
<Henica> I'll try a few of these out then. thanks for th ehelp guys.
<soundray> W_McL: thank you! That worked for me.
<aro> Cubey, to avoid losing settings/files/etc you can mount /home to a separate partition from root
<aro> Cubey, then you'll never have to worry about making backups if you want to install new root distribution
<dbrewer_rjr> HELP! i can't get feisty to let me assign a static ip to my nic
<Henica> aro - sudo apt-get gftp gives me the error E: Invalid operation gftp.
<aro> Cubey, unless of course you've installed stuff to /
<Cubey> aro: righto.. I hope they do something like that. I guess i better do partitions for /home and /etc just in case ;)
<aro> Henica, sudo apt-get install gftp
<Henica> Right.
<aro> Henica, you forgot the install :P
<Henica> xD
<Henica> It's too early I tell ya. ^^;
<W_McL> soundray: no prob. and now i have to go
<oth> should I comment main restricted in sources.list ?
<aro> Cubey, it's a good habit, just in case you know
<Cubey> that is to say, not just make a single / partition
<oth> to make it skip cdrom lookup
<Cubey> as I recall I used to create /boot, /, /home on installations
<dbrewer_rjr> HELP! i can't get feisty to let me assign a static ip to my nic
<Lilacor> Henica: ncftp is more userfriendly
<Cubey> I'm not new to linux, I just have a hard time liking it..
<nickrud> dbrewer_rjr, I have a static ip assigned, I defined it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Lilacor> for a CLI client that is
<aro> Lilacor, that's subjective
<Cubey> Ubuntu sounds like it's on the right track
<dbrewer_rjr> nickrud: mine is defined in /etc/network/interfaces, and the mac id is assigned in iftab
<dbrewer_rjr> i can't ping the gateway
<Cubey> As far as making itself more friendly to Windows users (although, I liked slackware the best of distros I tried in the past. I had issues with the other easier to use ones..)
<mcsd> how do I update using apt-get and update a mounted harddrive and not update the live cd files I am running?
<ManaPirat> hmm is there any chance for a glibc 2.3.x to be found/installable for my 7.0.4? ;)
<Cubey> Of course we're talking mostly 3-5 years ago
<Henica> aro gftp seems to work great. Thanks. :)
<aro> Henica, np
<mcsd> I cannot update using chroot ... cannot resolve web addresses ... but if I exit chroot it updates but I think that is then updating the live cd files
<aro> mcsd, are you on the Live CD right now?
<mcsd> yes
<aro> mcsd, you can't alter the contents of the CD without burning data to it
* Henica giggles at the fact that she just deleted over 6000 files on her webserver.
<dbrewer_rjr> nickrud: are you using feisty server?
<mcsd> I thought it might just be caching the changes into memory
<mcsd> so what happens if I have multiple installs on multiple drives and they are all mounted ...do they all update?
<oth> ok I screwed sources.list with vi where can I get a fresh version
<aro> mcsd, separate operating systems?
<nickrud> dbrewer_rjr, no, desktop. Pinging the gateway: if you can't do that, and interfaces & iftab are correct, it's over my head. I can only do the light lifting on this
<QuixoticJ> how can i update my package manager to get the latest version of wine?
<aro> mcsd, the package manager doesn't control the package verisons
<aro> Quixoticj*
<Henica> Is wine better than Crossover? They both allow you to run windows applications.. right?
<nickrud> dbrewer_rjr, also assuming your cabling is correct, of course
<dbrewer_rjr> nickrud: can you recommend anyone?
<eazel7> hi
<Henica> Hello.
<mcsd> yes...say I have two SATA drives and they each have one install on them if I run apt-get upgrade both drives upgrade?
<sipior> Henica: well, crossover is basically wine
<eazel7> I'm having a trouble here
<sipior> Henica: just guaranteed to work with a small set of applications
<dbrewer_rjr> nickrud: we got the same connection working no prob on a xp machine
<nickrud> dbrewer_rjr, I haven't seen the real heavy hitters yet today, but they're usually around in a few hours
<eazel7> we're testing ubuntu to implement it enterprise-wide
<Henica> Well I'm using crossover to run Adobe Photoshop. Once my trial period runs out on Crossover.. could I just switch over to wine and reinstall Photoshop?
<eazel7> but I got a problem: I cannot even ping with more than -s 1463 to any host outside the local network
<dbrewer_rjr> nickrud: thanks. bbl, time for lunch
<sipior> Henica: i would presume so, but it may not work as well depending on what version of wine you're running
<eazel7> when browsing internet, anything downloads more than it's first 8kb
<eazel7> but the same (basic) configuration works well in windows
<aro> eazel7, I don't understand what you're saying
<sipior> Henica: another possibility is cedega, another branch of wine, but not for free, alas
<eazel7> what can it be?
<Paddy_EIRE> how to get my ip address in ubuntu
<aro> Paddy_EIRE, ifconfig in console
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<eazel7> the local addresses works fine, but when I go outside my local network, nothing downloads more than it's first 8kb
<Frogzoo> is feisty on the 2.6.20 kernel ?
<SlimeyPete> yes
<eazel7> the same ip/netmask/gateway/dns works fine in windows
<Frogzoo> thx SlimeyPete
<eazel7> but not in ubuntu
<brianq> anyone available to help me with a second monitor problem?
<aro> eazel7, sorry I just don't know
<mcsd> Frogzoo: ls /boot will show the kernel versions of you boot files
<eazel7> gentoo works well, but mandriva one has the same problem
<Molluck> can somebody recommend a better font than the sans font for ubuntu?  it's too wide.  I'm looking for something a little more like Verdana for Windows.
<aos> bonsoir tout le monde
<eazel7> I want to convince my boss that ubuntu is the best option, we're moving to open source desktops and servers
<Molluck> Verdana, Tahoma, or Trebuchet MS
<eazel7> and I don't want to hear the word 'nexenta' again
<meribaz> eazel7, why would you want to convince him of that, when it's clearly not? :P j/k
<eazel7> meribaz: 'cause I don't want to maintain gentoo
<soundray> Molluck: Verdana isn't any narrower, though...
<vikzx86> How do I stop Nautilius from re opening Widows for each folder?
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Have you got it working?
<skarmiglione> hi
<skarmiglione> i need to know
<soundray> Molluck: the full name of the default one is Bitstream Vera Sans
<Molluck> soundray, I probably meant tahoma then.
<buba> hi all
<skarmiglione> if exist a progrma to recover data for install in linux
<Molluck> soundray, I just don't like how the width of sans extends by as much as a CM or more when bolded. you know what i mean?
<thefirstdude> why can't I read dvds?
<skarmiglione> what i mean is if any know a program to recover data of a bad disk
<thefirstdude> I go /media/cdrom0/
<thefirstdude> and nothing is there
<soundray> Molluck: if you install msttcorefonts, you can use Arial. That's pretty narrow.
<FurryNemesis> thefirstdude, I've got that problem too
<thefirstdude> I have like 5 players (vlc, mplayer, xine, totem...) none work
<buba> qit
<thefirstdude> do I need a dvd driver or something?
<Thor> automatx
<Pici> !automatix | Thor
<ubotu> Thor: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Molluck> soundray, I wouldnt use arial for an application font even in windows haha
<skarmiglione> nobody know what i need?
<Thor> woot
<skarmiglione> Please
<thefirstdude> FurryNemesis, did you fix it?
<pihus> I've heard something about IE4forLinux. Is that possible?
<oth> should I mount the cdrom to use it or what
<Cosmo__> someone had suggested sphinx to me as a speech to text replacement for dragon naturally speaking for dictation, anyone know much about it?
<travel> If I only have a 650MB CD and can't burn the regular Feisty ISO to it is there anything I cna do
<dranyam> im trying to install ubuntu and i get this error
<dranyam> init: rcS main process 3478  killed by SEGV signal
<Paddy_EIRE> IntuitiveNipple, just got my wifi back yesterday, then it went again :( although I freshly did what you said again and now its working :)
<dranyam> anyone know what might cause that offhand
<dranyam> ?
<void^> eazel7: isn't that the good old pmtu-issue caused by bad routers? you can force a lower mtu with ifconfig.
<soundray> Molluck: hey, come on, it's narrow ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> Paddy_EIRE: Nice one :)
<dyrne> travel: get the server iso and then after install sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<digital_k> hello again all :)
<dranyam> same with rs-default
<dranyam> killed by SEGV signal
<travel> dyrne, that is the same thing?
<ekidd> I tried to apply the new smbclient upgrade, and the Update Manager told me, "You are about to install software that can't be authenticated!" Is anybody else seeing this problem?
<dyrne> travel: yeah same os. server install is just a stipped down desktop install. course its not a livecd
<kane77> SYN
<dranyam> jesus
<dranyam> christ
<dranyam> init: rcS main process 3478  killed by SEGV signal
<ekidd> Was the smbclient security fix not signed properly? Or has someone secretly replaced my Ubuntu update server with Folger's crystals? :-)
* dranyam bangs his head on the table
<soundray> Molluck: you might like Kalimati (near-equivalent of Tahoma)
<dyrne> dranyam: blasphemy!
<Lilacor> dranyam: time to drink a Guiness
<dranyam> wtf does it mean
<TechBlazer> hello
<Enyo> window 3
<digital_k> tahoma is included in the mscorefonts now on the repos
<digital_k> however, tahoma bold is not
<dranyam> this machine only has 128mb of ram
<FurryNemesis> thefirstdude, just about to try again
<dranyam> but ive ran ubuntu on that before
<KiloHertz> Hey does anyone here use OPENBOX?
<KiloHertz> Hey does anyone here use OPENBOX?
<KiloHertz> Hey does anyone here use OPENBOX?
<KiloHertz> Hey does anyone here use OPENBOX?
<KiloHertz> Hey does anyone here use OPENBOX?
<digital_k> oh wow
<Lilacor> whoah...
<travel> dyrne, What about if I have a herd 5 CD, would it be better to use a final server then install desktop or just the herd 5 cd and upgrade
<FurryNemesis> huh
<FurryNemesis> thefirstdude, it works now
<Lilacor> KiloHertz: you lagging there buddy?
<KiloHertz> I know, bad connection today.
<digital_k> lagging, flooding, same thing?
<digital_k> :)
<FurryNemesis> you might need libdvdcss
<ekidd> Is there a security-specific mailing list or IRC channel for Ubuntu?
<Molluck> soundray, nope kalimati isn't workin for me :(
<Supaplex> KiloHertz: you jump inside, and tape it up. (openbox) ;)
<FurryNemesis> ekidd, there's something in the forums
<Molluck> soundray, nevermind. I am gonna stick with sans
<ekidd> FurryNemesis: Thanks!
<digital_k> Molluck:what are you attempting?
<KiloHertz> lol suaplex
<digital_k> I missed your question.
<Molluck> digital_k, I'm just trying to find a decent font that doesn't get too fat when an application uses BOLD
<thefirstdude> FurryNemesis, where get libdvdcss from, apt-get says it's unavaiblabe?
<digital_k> Sans does nicely
<squee_> How do I check what version of glibc I have installed?
<justu> hi there
<FurryNemesis> thefirstdude, that's bizzare
<digital_k> Molluck: do you have font smoothing enabled?
<FurryNemesis> just a sec
<mcsd> check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline      or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev    ALERT! does not exist.  Dropping to shell
<mcsd> can someone tell me if that error is from lilo.conf or fstab
<FurryNemesis> thefirstdude, sorry, the package is actually call libdvdcss2
<FurryNemesis> my bad
<digital_k> thefirstdude:you can search synaptic
<digital_k> i believe
<Molluck> digital_k, haha i just did a search for the digg article that tells how to enable smooth fonts.. it is enabled now.
<thefirstdude> I don't like taking the time to open it up;)
<eazel7_> when I do a traceroute with a message size of 3000, why would it say that the message is too long?
<Molluck> digital_k, omg its nice... except now bold fonts are extremely bold.
<thefirstdude> FurryNemesis, says libdvdcss2 is unavailabe to?
<digital_k> Molluck: for best results, go into the font preferences, and set the fonts to gray scale and slight
<digital_k> those settings look best, IMO
<sipior> eazel7: why so long a message length?
<thefirstdude> FurryNemesis, what repositories did you add?
<Pegg> would you see a performance gain if your PVN traffic came in one NIC and was NAT'ted out a second nic?
<FurryNemesis> thefirstdude, I didn't - but you need Universe and Multiverse repos enabled. Got those?
<digital_k> extremely bold? i use sans font system wide, and its not terribly bold
<digital_k> but i also used the alternate font patches available on the ubuntu forums
<thefirstdude> FurryNemesis, yeh
<eazel7_> sipior: 'cause I'm trying to understain why I cannot download anything more than 8kb long
<eazel7_> sipior: I cannot even ping beyond the 1463 bytes
<sipior> eazel7: i'm guessing it doesn't like the fact that you would guarantee packet fragmentation with that size
<berk> Awesome, I installed swiftfox browser on 64bit feisty fawn and now flash works!
<FurryNemesis> thefirstdude, then that's very weird
<Molluck> digital_k, I prefer medium hinting over slight becuase the letter spacing seems "natural" whereas slight makes it seem less readible
<sipior> eazel7: pastebin your ifconfig, and we'll have a look
<FurryNemesis> thefirstdude, maybe the repos are down
<digital_k> Molluck: understandable, we see with different sets of eyes. :p
<sipior> eazel7: also, have you changed the MTU for the interface at all?
<Molluck> digital_k, indeed :)
<SurfnKid> how can you do an alsa reset
<eazel7_> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21154/
<Molluck> digital_k, but this bold has got to go. it's terrible!
<SurfnKid> to kill dead esd connections?
<digital_k> have you tried making app. font nonbold?
<digital_k> its probably too skinny then?
<eazel7_> sipior: I could paste, but I cannot read the pasted :-P 'cause of the page size
<JakReloaded> Hey Everyone - For some reason the "Cube" effect doesnt work any more. I can shift workspaces but not using the cool cube - all my other XGL Effects work fine. Anyone have any ideas?
<sipior> eazel7: odd, it doesn't claim any dropped packets
<thefirstdude> FurryNemesis, I'm trying the main repository vs us
<RainCT> got the keyboard working.. needed to enable "USB Keyboard" in the BIOS, but it isn't a USB keyboard, should I report a bug?
<eazel7_> sipior: exactly
<sipior> eazel7: could the problem be further down your network? what's your setup like?
<digital_k> RainCT: do you have a usb adapter hooked to it?
<eazel7_> me->switch->router (internet)
<sipior> eazel7: and that netmask is correct? not flat 255.255.255.0?
<RainCT> digital_k: to the keyboard? no
<FurryNemesis> thefirstdude, then I really don't know what's wrong. Sorry
<eazel7> I don't know how am I chatting
<eazel7> sipior: yes, it's 255.255.252.0 here
<sipior> eazel7: do you have another computer on the switch, and does it have problems?
<eazel7> yes, there's a lot of pcs behind the core switch and they have no problems
<eazel7> neither this one, when it boots windows
<sipior> eazel7: thank you, that narrows things a bit :-)
<Pelo> how long is  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/scd on a 1 gig flash drive is suppose to take ?
<sipior> eazel7: what sort of card, btw?
<eazel7> ethernet
<JakReloaded> Hey Everyone - For some reason the "Cube" effect doesnt work any more. I can shift workspaces but not using the cool cube - all my other XGL Effects work fine.
<eazel7> you mean, the vendor and model?
<sipior> eazel7: well, lots of those cards. which maker? also, you might consider disabling ipv6, it might be causing issues
<soneil> Does anyone have any feedback of how useful ubuntu certification is in the real world?  I've discovered my employer will pay for any educately remotely relevant to my job ..
<eazel7> sipior: I don't know how to disable it
<Pelo> JakReloaded,  try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<JakReloaded> Thanks Pelo!
<sipior> eazel7: google "disable ipv6 ubuntu" and i'll bet you'll find something :)
<Pelo> soneil,  linux is the wave of the future
<dj> join #beryl
<Pelo> dj  /join ....
<RedACE> Why isn't my clock automatically being synced to a time server?
<meribaz> or perhaps the wave of "right now"?!
<PriceChild> RedACE, that isn't set up by default afaik
<sipior> soneil: if it's not your money, have a go :)
<RedACE> PriceChild, that's silly
<PriceChild> RedACE, why?
<PriceChild> RedACE, it involves installing more packages (easily done via gui)
<RedACE> PriceChild, why would you not synchronize?
<PriceChild> RedACE, because you haven't got the internet?
<RedACE> PriceChild, so then the synchronization fails. It should still try by default
<PriceChild> RedACE, if you can synchronise you can quickly dl a couple of packages which would have taken up space ont he cd
<nexusSTONE> hi there.
<RedACE> most people have teh intertubes
<RedACE> PriceChild, I'm saying it should be default
<sipior> eazel7: have a look here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5177
<fanch59> hi room
<Pelo> RedACE,  a lot of things could be default,  choices need to be made
<RedACE> PriceChild, by your login, ubuntu should do nothing and come with no software by default and the user should have to know to install everything.
<fanch59> anyone could help with a problem regarding internet access ?
<chris__> Why doesn't "sudo gdm stop" work, even when I am in the right folder?
<travel> Should a GeForce4 Go 4200 be using nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy. I am currently using the non-legacy and its working fine but would legacy be better?
<digital_k> Pelo: I highly agree.
<Pelo> fanch59, specific questions are helpfull
<digital_k> franch59:whats the problem
<PriceChild> RedACE, ubuntu has a big "one cd install" thing going on.
<sipior> chris__: probably because "." isn't in your path
<chris__> That's a really good point.
<PriceChild> RedACE, Its about 3 or 4 clicks and a password to get that working.
* Pelo still wonders how long "dd" is suppose to take 
<chris__> I shall try this again, thank you
<PriceChild> Pelo, depends how fast your hd is
<soundray> RedACE: the default is for the time to sync when an internet interface goes up. See /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate
<eazel7_> sipior: the network card is NexTreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet Pci Express
<Pelo> PriceChild,   usb flash drive
<Pelo> 1 gig
<digital_k> Pelo: depends also on the size of image you are moving also.
<fanch59> i've jsut intalled the latest version of rutilt to have my RT73 work...Before that i could not access the network. Now i'm logged on the wireless network, but can't go on the internet with firefox or gaim
<PriceChild> soundray, if you have the ntp packages installed
<PriceChild> Pelo, well then your usb bus
<RedACE> soundray, apparently not. my clock was off by 15 minutes
<sipior> eazel7: have a look at the link i pasted above re: disabling ipv6 in ubuntu
<Fensur> a
<Pelo> digilink, PriceChild  actualy  dd if=/dev/zero , ie resetting everything to blank
<RedACE> my 'synchronize now' button is greyed out too..
<eazel7_> sipior: I'm trying to disable it
<Pelo> RedACE,  you probably need to select a server to sync to
<digital_k> I used dd a couple of times to reimage a hd, moved an image of about 6 gigs, took about 12 minutes or so.
<soundray> PriceChild: which they are by default (ubuntu-minimal depends on ntpdate)
<allblacks> hi i have a question i have installed firestarter to share an internet connection and the DHCP server is not starting at the start up of the computer what is the command to add the DHCP at the start up\??
<Pelo> thanks digilink and PriceChild , will wait a bit longer
<arkanabar> I installed the kubuntu desktop.  After I set it to default, the "Options" menu was gone from my login screen, so now I can't get back to GNOME.  How do I fix this?
<chris__> sipior:  - that worked, or so it said, but my desktop was still running, as was Xorg.  Thanks for your help though.  Back to the wiki I guess.
<sipior> chris__: if you want to kill gdm, the preferred method is "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop". is this what you were doing?
<allblacks> may i have an answer at the post that i made before
<chris__> Yes.
<sipior> chris__: and how about "restart"?
<chris__> However, when I attempted to install the Nvidia drivers directly after that, it said I was still running an X server.
<Zedfloyd> i am a nubi with ubuntu and linux... does anyone know of a good program for multitrack sound editing??
<Pelo> allblacks,  you are not being ignored,  we just donT' know,  try looking it up in the forum or maybe you can find something in here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<axisys> how do i read a vsd file?
<soundray> allblacks: there is a bug related to DHCP and firestarter. Let me look it up...
<eazel7_> sipior: gonna restart
<fanch59> Zedfloyd: ever tryed audacity ?
<TakeOut{u}> Zedfloyd, it might be a good bit of research to have a look at ubuntu studio, and see if any of the packages match your needs
<sipior> chris__: out of curiosity, why install the drivers manually?
<Ruens> anyone have Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card and actually get it working?
<chris__> In the hopes of solving the problem of Ubuntu freezing for about 90 seconds at a time.
<Zedfloyd> can i upgrade to ubuntu studio from feisty 64?
<allblacks> ok let me put it diffrent do i have to manualy start the DHCP at every boot . if yes what is the command?
<chris__> I had Ubuntu working perfectly, and then nuked the install in an attempt to revert to XP for various reasons, and now it freezes (which is documented on the Ubuntu forums)
<sipior> chris__: weird, sorry to hear it.
<Pelo> allblacks,  it probably needs to be in /etc/init.d or somethng like that,   check in the forum for more htelp on this
<fanch59> still no idea for my internet problem ?
<axisys> is there a VSD reader?
<chris__> So am I.  I'll figure it out sooner or later.
<axisys> or VSD viewer?
<Zedfloyd> is audacity for multitrack editing... i play guitar
<Pelo> fanch59, I must have missed your question ,what was it ?
<fanch59> Zedfloyd: yes it is
<arkanabar> I lost my "Options" menu on the login screen when I set KDE to default session.  How do I get it back?
<soundray> allblacks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firestarter/+bug/48006 -- have a look at the discussion.
<Ruens> anyone have Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card and actually get it working???/ would love to get the wireless card working in ubuntu
<Zedfloyd> do you use it that way franch?
<Pelo> Zedfloyd, sudo apt-get install audacity    just give it a try
<eazel7_> sipior: the ipv6 stack is disabled now, but the problem persists
<Pelo> Ruens, try looking it up in the forum
<fanch59> Pelo: i have just installed the newest versiono of rutilt to have my rt73 work. Now i can log on the network, but cannot use the internet...
<Zedfloyd> ok
<fanch59> Zedfloyd: yes i do
<sipior> eazel7: hmm...this is difficult to diagnose remotely, i'm afraid
<aye_bersuit> cmmm
<aye_bersuit> kakaja
<sipior> eazel7: so, downloads are slow, or simply fail above a certain size?
<Zedfloyd> how do i hook a mic and guitar into my computer to have audacity recognize the sound?
<Pelo> fanch59, I don'T know much about this,  do you have the network manage running ? that might be it
<eazel7_> sipior: fail above 8kb
<arkanabar> Zedfloyd, depends on your sound card.
<fanch59> Pelo: do you mean i should not ?
<Groovy-Roovey> Where can I go to get help with X11?
<Zedfloyd> i have a built in sound card into the mother board...
<sipior> eazel7: i've checked the card and it's certainly supported under linux. another thing to try would be rebooting with the live installer CD and see if the network is fine in that case.
<soundray> Groovy-Roovey: try here
<Pelo> fanch59,  I mean you probably should,  someone told me that while it was not totaly essential some internet apps needed ti to get connected
<fanch59> Zedfloyd: just plug in on your sound card and select sound card as entry device
<Pelo> Zedfloyd,  there is a #audacity channel
<eazel7_> sipior: I'll do that right now
<Zedfloyd> ok
<fanch59> Pelo: well it is actually running...
<skarmiglione> hi
<Pelo> fanch59, ok so that's not it then
<skarmiglione> hello
<fanch59> Pelo: apparently not...
<fanch59> skarmiglione: hi
<Pelo> skarmiglione,  do you realy watn 1276 ppl to say hello back ?
<skarmiglione> anybody knows a prgram to recover data from bad disk?
<stefg> travel: all the ....go chipsets work with the standard drivers, -legacy is for MX440 and earlier, like TNT
<Pelo> skarmiglione, try the forum www.ubuntuforums.com
<pheaver> hello everyone.  i'm using a custom compiled kernel from this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 .  The only way I was able to get nvidia drivers to work is by manually installing using the package at nvidia.com.  It works, except that everytime I reboot, the nvidia module fails to load until a re-run the nvidia install script.
<soundray> skarmiglione: a very low-level tool is dd - man dd helps
<pheaver> any idea why I have to reinstall the nvidia module every time i boot?
<dj> what is that console window I see in videos that is movable by dragging from anywhere on the window and also has no border, its like a floating screen
<Pelo> pheaver, put it in /ect/init.d or someting like that
<pheaver> Pelo: the installer?!
<ManaPirat> hmm what does it mean when the CPU% in top is > 300% for a certain process?
<Pelo> skarmiglione,  I donT take pm from anyone
<soundray> pheaver: call the script from /etc/rc.local
<Pelo> pheaver,  the line you need to start it up
<pheaver> although you can make the installer non-interactive by using command line arguments, that just doesn't sound like a good idea
<pheaver> i'd rather fix it so that the module doesn't have to be reinstalled
<ny00123> hi
<pheaver> cause i shouldn't have to reinstall it
<L0RAK> hello
<dj> anyone know?
<L0RAK> can some one give me a download link for Cedega ?
<L0RAK> please
<stefg> pheaver: rather use module assistant. let  the nvidia script perform an uninstall, apt-get nvidia-source  and do it the debian/ubuntu way. this way the package manager knows what's going on
<soundray> pheaver: then it's probably best to create your own restricted-modules package, so as to emulate the way the standard packages work.
<ny00123> Does anybody know about uploading community-made packages to Ubuntu servers?
<pheaver> i tried to do that
<pheaver> using the guides, but i couldn't get it to work
<ikonia> ny00123: like what
<ny00123> In my case a part of them aren't GPL compatible (though open source) so I should probably use multiverse, if I use something.
<arkanabar> I made KDE my default desktop, and now the "Options" menu is gone from my login screen.  How do I get it back?
<Pelo> dj,  I think it might just be a theme with no borders
<ikonia> ny00123: you don't just upload them
<Necator> Hi I'm trying to run azureus and it was on for a about 5 minutes and suddenly dissapeared. now when i try to load it hte window comes up and then dies again. any ideas?
<ManaPirat> LORARK Cedega is a commercial application
<ny00123> I'm sure I must register first
<dj> Pelo, a theme?
<ManaPirat> though it is not that much liked, nobody here would provide you with warez, sorry
<ikonia> ny00123: you have to submit it for review
<ny00123> and maybe there's some kind of a size limit (e.g. no more than 100MB)
<Pelo> ny00123,  if you want someting included in the repos I think there are instructions in the site for it ,  in the how to contribute section or something
<dj> pelo, I didn't see any options for themes in the console
<ikonia> Necator: please start if from the command line and see if you get any debug output
<L0RAK> i don't whant a warz
<ny00123> Thanks ikonia and Pelo
<ManaPirat> so? ;) ask cedega
<L0RAK> warez i need the original app
<pheaver> LORAK: if you have registered for cedega, then go to their website and download it
<ikonia> lorak what do you want
<ManaPirat> they sure would like to give you a download or a CD for cash
<pheaver> otherwise, you're not legally entitled to own it, and thus it's warez
<soneil> ny00123: You probably want to take a look thru https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<L0RAK> i am 15 years old i can't pay for it because i dont have a credit card
<L0RAK> :(
<Pelo> dj, oh, I missunderstood your quesiton , it might just be how mplayer behave in console mode, try asking there #mplayer , or maybe it's vlc
<fanch59> am i in ?
<stefg> Necator: the azu-package is broken (as always). for a quick fix you could try to rename/delete ~/.azureus... on the long run rather d/l from sourceforge and replace the azureus.jar
<pheaver> then you're not allowed to have it
<ikonia> lorak this is ubuntu support
<pheaver> and we're not going to give you a link
<ikonia> lorak please stay on topic
<Necator> ikonia it says an unexspected error has been detected in the java run time environment.
<L0RAK> ok
<L0RAK> sorry
<Necator> stefg thanks i didnt know that. How do i uninstall it ill just use the bittorrent client that was built into ubuntu
<ikonia> Necator: ok - looks like your jvm is having issues, which version / product are you using
<ManaPirat> LORAK i am sorry :) .. maybe write the cedega support an email?
<defcon> how do I run a terminal command from gnome menu or kde menu, so terminal stays open after command is finished?
<ManaPirat> or ask your mom? ;)
<Pelo> L0RAK,  use wine instead
<atrus> my laptop's external monitor doesn't seem to shut off with dpms. it does when connected to a desktop machine. intel gma 945, with xorg and xserver-xorg-video-intel from ubuntu.
<soundray> L0RAK: ask your parents to buy it for you, or register at transgaming.com and ask them what to do.
<Necator> ikonia i have sun java 6 web start i got it from the add remove programs
<dyrne> defcon: nohup gedit& for example
<L0RAK> i will try that
<cox377_> i'm trying to find /usr/bin/php
* ManaPirat agrees on trying WINE first
<stefg> Necator: sudo apt-get remove --purge azureus
<ikonia> Necator: that sounds good. Can you pastebin the error please
<L0RAK> thank you very much
<defcon> nohup?
<cox377_> but it's not there, i php installed, anyone got any ideas?
<stefg> !deluge | Necator
<ubotu> Necator: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<dj> I've seen it in several videos, the terminal is movable by click-dragging anywhere on it, its also semitransparent and has no menu/border
<dyrne> defcon: yeah
<ikonia> stefg: he needs to remove it ?
<defcon> dyrne: thnx bro
<ny00123> :o If I want to upload a package
<fanch59> Pelo: i've just realised something reagarding network manager...The interface i'm using to  log on the network is not recognized by it. do you think it could mean that if i stopped n-m i might be able to use wireless ?
<ny00123> it seems like I should then become a part of the community
<adminian> I am having a wireless config problem with wpa
<stefg> ikonia: he doesn't need, but asked how to do it...
<soundray> fanch59: that was my thought.
<ikonia> stefg: ahhh I thought he asked how to fix it, my mistake, sorry
<fanch59> adminian: join the club !
<adminian> lol what i c
<Paddy_EIRE> adminian, have you installed wpa_supplicant
<adminian> yes
<soundray> fanch59: I have a rt61 driver that doesn't work at all with nm, so I disabled it completely.
<Paddy_EIRE> adminian, whats happening
<Necator> ikonia i dont know how to do that sorry first day ^^:
<adminian> and network manager
<fanch59> soundray: ok. Do you nkow how i can desactivate it without uninstalling it (just in case...)
<defcon> dyrne: im trying to add this to kde
<defcon> its not working
<Necator> stefg whats the purge part do?
<adminian> well network manager will not see the wirless card
<Pelo> fanch59, I realy wouldnT' know sorry, I have no experience with wifi whatsoever
<defcon> id like nmap to stay open
<stefg> Necator: delete remaining config-files think as 'apt-get nuke azureuse' :-)
<fanch59> Pelo: ok, ty
<soundray> fanch59: 'sudo chmod -x /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26NetworkManagerDispatcher' and disable nm-applet as well
<Necator> stefg will it also work on wine? since that is broken too and i want to try to remove it
<ikonia> !pastebin >necator
<dyrne> defcon: nohup should just ignore the kill signal. ive not used kde in  a while but the de shouldnt matter id think
<soundray> fanch59: from Sys-Prefs-Session-Startup programs
<stefg> Necator: sure... sudo apt-get remove --purge wine ... then delete the (hidden) ~/.wine dir in your home-dir
<fanch59> soundray: ok, thanks, i'll try this
<defcon> any way to keep my apps open and switch from kde to gnome
<defcon> gnome menu editor is better than kde's
<Necator> my wine always just sits and says wine creating configuration directory /home/name/.wine... and it stays there and never does anything after that.
<Pelo> Necator, try asking in #winehq
<adminian>  Paddy_EIRE: not completely sure
<Paddy_EIRE> adminian, 1 sec
<Necator> pelo one of the guys in there said i have to learn linux first b4 trying to use wine.
<stefg> Necator: that might indicate another problem... actually wine became really neat during the last year
<Paddy_EIRE> adminian, /join #Paddy_EIRE
<Pelo> Necator, well there are asses in every channels
<Necator> pelo ya but unfortunately he was the only one there so i just left.
<defcon> How do I keep my apps open and switch from kde to gnome
<rdesh> how
<rdesh> hi
<soundray> defcon: you can't switch and keep your apps open. No way.
<Necator> stefg do you think my java is messed up? and any ideas on this wine problem ? pelo any ideas on this wine problem?
<rdesh> i am trying to use Dejavu sans mono in my URXVT, but it looks awful at the same pixel size in Gnome terminal.  what gives?
<vasser> hello
<defcon> k
<getoo> i had my laptop on "hibernate" and now my sound do not work , i even restarted
<wxq2378> automounting of USB disks does not work after suspend to disk. how do i restart/activate it?
<getoo> what should i do
<Pelo> Necator, kill it, go in synaptc remove it , ( completely),  go in /home/user/.wine,  remove the .wine dir , then goto  www.winehq.com   follow the links ,  install the 3rdparty repos for ubuntu ,  update,  reinstall wine,  and run  winecfg before you do anything else
<vasser> i just installed ubuntu on my system, but it either didn't install grub, or that i need to somehow make it boot from grub
<vasser> since i am now under windows
<AngryPunk> Hello I have a slightly anoying problem that I cannot seem to fix, I am using ubuntu fiesty on a latop, and it keeps pasting text from the clipboard seemingly randomly everywhere.  I think it is because of the middle paste fuction of unix, and that my wrist might be grazing the touchpad somehow. Is there a way to turn off this functionality?
<getoo> anyone about my sound problem
<Necator> and sudo apt-get remove --purge wine will kill it pelo?
<cox377_> where is the PHP binary kept under ubuntu?
<sipior> rdesh: does urxvt suport antialiasing?
<dyrne> vasser: /msg ubotu grub    for grub install instructions
<rdesh> sipior: it should
<rdesh> sipior: it looks AA'd, but just uglier
<Pelo> Necator,  well it will remove it , but try killing hte process with the system monitor first  ,  the process is wineserver I beleive
* sipior shrugs
<ant30> sipior: it have some problems with strange caracter
<stefg> Necator: make sure you have the latest java by 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin' then 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' to verify your system is using it
<ant30> as tildes
<vasser> dyrne: how do i know if it installed, i know how to take the boot record and use it under windows
<Necator> hmm You two give help faster then I can process all this =)
<zzsputnik> hi, i try to install the foo2zjs driver for HP 1018 laserjet as described on http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/INSTALL   but when i try to $make  i get an error message
<Necator> pelo wow i have so many wineserver process running and winecreate
<getoo> i need help , i had my laptop on "hybernate" now the sound wont work , i even restarted the box .. no sound !!!!!!!!!!
<dyrne> vasser: well if windows booted id say the mbr was not overwritten. im sure grub is still installed to the ubuntu partition just not mbr. from livecd open a terminal and cd /boot/grub/ if its there you just need to write to mbr
<Pelo> Necator,  I think we found the problem  there should be only one ,   try  sudo killall -9 wineserver
<ant30> sipior: xterm support freetype fonts with hinting, and it's very ligth
<stefg> Necator: copy and paste the 2 cammands i gave you to a terminal
<Necator> i was in the gui for system monitor didnt know i could use it in the terminal
<dyrne> vasser: seperate hd maybe? you have win and ubuntu on diff hd maybe you need to change boot order in bios
<Necator> ill do that soon as i kill these process stefg. you two are great!
<sipior> ant30: that's nice. did i miss a previous part of our conversation?
<vasser> dyrne: ubuntu was insatalled on the same physical hd as windows
<Necator> pelo can i use the system monitor from the terminal ?
<stefg> Necator: i assume you#re on Feisty, aren't you?
<vasser> dyrne: also, won't the /boot/grub in the livecd be on the cd ?
<wxq2378> Necator: looking for "top" ?
<Pelo> Necator, I donT think so , it's a gui thing ,   top is the console one but I donT, know if it just displays or lets you run commands on it
<Necator> stefg ya i just installed last night after fixing tons of errors on my computer. I think i broke my bios a little bit too lol. Then i couldnt configure windows for my folks so i was like dammit i wanted linux for a long time let me just install it.
<baibbas> Hey can anyone help me with a problem....I installed Vista and it whacked my Grub menu and I can't get Ubuntu to load...I ran grub, did the find /boot/grub/stage1, then did root (hd0, 3), then setup (hd0), rebooted, then now all I get is  Reboot and Select proper Boot device
<baibbas> or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device...
<Necator> pelo so in the gui then i just right click and press stop process or kill process?
<dyrne> vasser: yea :) /media/hda?/boot  i mean
<Hoag> Is there a way to change how the desktop icons are treated? i.e, make computer, trash etc exempt from sorting, and reduce the spacing?
<stefg> Necator: good approach :-)
<Necator> stefg ive wanted to use linux for over a yr but my parents prevented me lol
<Pelo> Necator, yes
<sipior> Hoag: tricky, i don't believe so.
<axisys> i need a visio viwer file
<Pelo> Necator, there are ways to dispose of parents like that
<Hoag> sipior, dang, well, thanks anyway :)
* Pelo knows a guy 
<Necator> pelo there is also several wine-pthread and it says uninterpretable
<baibbas> Anyone able to help me with my problem?
<allblacks> is there a software for ubuntu that can open DWG files??
<stefg> Necator: telling tehm they are immune to malware might change their minds (Did in my case after a trojan devastated my dad's pc)
<Pelo> Necator, consider rebooting
<Necator> pelo they wouldnt let me switch becasue they use aol and they use anydvd/clonedvd2 combo to copy movies. and i couldnt gurantee they could do that on linux so they would always ifght with me lol.
<Necator> pelo ya i will reboot but it might take a while since my bios is crazy messed up lol.
<Pelo> Necator,  treaten to snitch on them to MPAA for copying dvd
<blargh> hi guys ..i need help duh ..new to ubuntu..i have a HDD with all my mp3s on it and its ntfs ..how can i get them to play in ubuntu?
<Necator> pelo they own the dvds my dad just has some crazy fetish of never actully running the origonal
<sipior> Hoag: you might look for appropriate flags in the configuration editor, but i've never seen anything like that i'm afraid.
<shawn34> need help with gamepad. i got it working after running jscal, however the right thumbstick in games is inverted and don't know how to change. is there an option in jscal that i can invert the right thumbstick?
<Necator> pelo its my fault really i gave him all these fancy easy to use software in windows and now he wont let it go.
<stefg> !dvd | Necator
<ubotu> Necator: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Necator> anyway im off to reboot ill be back
<dyrne> blargh: message the bot here like '/msg ubotu ntfs'
<stefg> Necator: you'll find taht an interesting read
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else here finding that their weather desklets and whatnot are no longer pulling data correctly?  I think weather.com screwed with their XML feeds.
<blargh> ok cheers
<baibbas> .I installed Vista and it whacked my Grub menu and I can't get Ubuntu to load...I ran grub, did the find /boot/grub/stage1, then did root (hd0, 3), then setup (hd0), rebooted, then now all I get is  Reboot and Select proper Boot device
<Pelo> blargh,   festy will read ntfs out of the box,  you can get write by addin a fwe packages
<Pelo> !nfts | blargh
<ubotu> blargh: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pheaver> damn people complain about gentoo taking long to compile
<Necator> maybe ill sit in here and absorb knowledge all day XD
<pheaver> the friggin ubuntu kernel... now that takes forever to compile
<shawn34> anyone have any idea?
<Pelo> FunnyLookinHat,  mine is working fine,  it might just be an update probelm with your particular town
<sipior> pheaver: really? shouldn't take more than ten minutes or so, unless your machine is truly ancient.
<Pelo> shawn34,  try the forum
<pheaver> intel core 2 duo
<frinux> hi
<pheaver> takes more than ten minutes lol
<pheaver> everything is enabled in the ubuntu kernel by default, i hate it.... in the gentoo kernel, everything's off, you get to figure out what you need
<sipior> pheaver: i'm guessing something's broken then :)
<stefg> pheaver: if you compile a kernel yourself you can leave out /lots/ of stuff that's not used for your system.... and not using a 75 Mhz Cpu helps, too :-)
<frinux> I cannot manage to join a samba PDC with windows XP
<wxq2378> automounting of USB disks does not work after suspend to disk. how do i restart/activate it?
<blargh> wow alot of reading cheers
<pheaver> siplor: wtf, nothing's broken... it just takes longer than i like it too
* Pelo 's dd command only took about 40 min
<pheaver> stefg: yes i know how to compile a kernel
<Alam_Debian> I had add a hard drive to my Ubuntu MythTV server, how do I get the UUID so I can add a mount in /etc/fstab?
<baibbas> .I installed Vista and it whacked my Grub menu and I can't get Ubuntu to load...I ran grub, did the find /boot/grub/stage1, then did root (hd0, 3), then setup (hd0), rebooted, then now all I get is  Reboot and Select proper Boot device
<FunnyLookinHat> Pelo, dang...  thanks then   : )   (I don't know how Denver, Colorado would have any issues)   : )
<pheaver> stefg: as i said before, intel core 2 duo (2.4 GHz)
<frinux> it seems I have to add a user which corresponds to the machine, but when I launch  adduser client1$ --group dom_pc d /dev/null
<frinux> i get adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<Pelo> Alam_Debian,  you can replace the uuid with /dev/sd?
<stefg> pheaver: takes around 20 minutes on my oldish Athlon XP+ 2500
<pheaver> stefg: that's a long time :)
<tam> will ubuntu start without a keyboard/mouse? if not is there a way that i can get it to do so?
<Pelo> FunnyLookinHat,  I meant the page for your town ,  might just be temporary while  weather.com updates something
<sipior> wow, break out the ADHD meds
<baibbas> Why is my question being ignored, I've asked it like 4 times already
<sipior> baibbas: we were ignoring you, sorry man.
<stefg> pheaver: your C2D should tackle that in 5 minutes... given you leave all the unnecessary drivers out
<Alam_Debian> I really want to put in UUID instand of /dev/sdb2 in case I add an another hard driver and mess up the order...
<Pici> tam: It should start fine, your BIOS might not though
<pheaver> stefg: a gentoo kernel, yes :)
<QuixoticJ> I'm back stefg, polo. Where were we?
<tam> Pici: aga, i could check that before movin the dinosaur to the cupboard
<baibbas> I installed Vista and it whacked my Grub menu and I can't get Ubuntu to load...I ran grub from a live CD, did the find /boot/grub/stage1, then did root (hd0, 3), then setup (hd0), rebooted, then now all I get is  Reboot and Select proper Boot device
<pheaver> stefg: but i've found that when i try to tune the ubuntu kernel too much, it just breaks on me... so i end up leaving a lot of stuff in
<pheaver> stefg: still, it takes longer to install than any other kernel i've used
<dyrne> baibbas: root found everything right? you did (hd0,3) not (hd0, 3) ?
<pheaver> plus this nvidia problem is annoying :)
<baibbas> no, I typed it in right
<pheaver> but i think i found the problem... riva support needs to be removed from the Graphics section
<pheaver> there's no way i'm putting the installer in /etc/init.d ... that was just silly guys
<cox377_> hello all
<pheaver> hello
<cox377_> i'm trying to install torrentflux and it says this
<stefg> QuixoticJ: are you Necator ?
<cox377_> Path : php
<cox377_> Specify the path to the php binary (/usr/bin/php):
<cox377_> but i've got php5 installed
* genii sips a coffee
<cox377_> but i cannot find the php binary
<QuixoticJ> ya had no clue my names were changing lol. stefg
<pheaver> cox377_ : locate php | grep bin ?
<genii> cox377 Did you restart apache afterwards?
<Gijs> awesome. What do I do if the Ubuntu Update Manager claims that "Authentication Failed" ?
<pheaver> lol, no idea
<baibbas> dyrne, when I do the find /boot/grub/stage1 I get (hd0,2)
<QuixoticJ> ok so one of you posted some thing to me about fixing java, and the other one told me to do something about getting a newer version of wine.
<Gijs> as in, the upgrade package for Feisty probably failed its checksum
<stefg> QuixoticJ: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin && sudo update-altenatives --config java
<stefg> QuixoticJ: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin && sudo update-alternatives --config java
<cox377_> pheaver: is that a command?
<pheaver> yes
<pheaver> without the question mark :)
<baibbas> Then when I do root (hd0,2) I get Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition is type 0x83
<QuixoticJ> i can put all that in at once or do i have to break it up?
<Pelo> later
<cox377_> genii: just gonna try that
<stefg> QuixoticJ: all at once
<dyrne> baibbas: sounds promising
<baibbas> Then when I type setup (hd0) I get
<Gijs> hrm. Do I need an up-to-date Edgy in order to upgrade to Feisty?
<stefg> Gijs: yes
<genii> Gijs It's not strictly neccesary
<cox377_> pheaver: it just found the logs
<QuixoticJ> it says there are 2 alternatives which provide java then gives me 2 choices and says press enter to select default. stefg
<dyrne> Gijs: i never do updates *shrugs*
<pheaver> cox377_ : hmm... that's not good
<pheaver> you really have php installed?
<pheaver> type which php
<baibbas> dyrne this is what I get when I run setup
<pheaver> or which php5
<Gijs> stefg: ok... so I need to download 200MB of packages to uptodate Edgy in order to download probably about double that with probably about 80% overlap in packages to update to Feisty?
<stefg> QuixoticJ: choose the one which looks more like sun java 6 :-)
<baibbas>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<baibbas>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<baibbas>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<baibbas>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  16 sectors are embedded.
<baibbas> succeeded
<baibbas>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,2)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/g
<Gijs> that sounds wrong. :)
<baibbas> rub/menu.lst"... succeeded
<baibbas> Done.
<stefg> Gijs: yes
<jbnet> Quick Q: i usermod -aG'ed myself into a new group, any way to get the access w/o logging out/in?
<genii> !pastebin > baibbas
<Gijs> stefg: :(
<QuixoticJ> stefg ok its done terminal is waiting for next command.
<dyrne> baibbas: that looks good but in future on irc only paste 2 or 3 lines at most :)
<Nitro> My install of ubuntu fails, I think it's because of one of the wrong modules being loaded.
<Nitro> How can  avoid that module from being loaded?
<stefg> QuixoticJ: so your java should be fine now.... what else?
<baibbas> Ok dyrne
<baibbas> sorry
<baibbas> Now when I reboot I get
<Paddy_EIRE> Nitro, do u know which module
<baibbas>  Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device...
<Nitro> Well
<QuixoticJ> stefg wine problems is my most important issues. If I cant give my pops his programs I'm screwed =(
<baibbas> I get no Grub menu
<Paddy_EIRE> Nitro, no I take it, well have you checked your log files
<QuixoticJ> stefg I think it was polo who gave me some instructions to go to some website do something with a repisotiry and get a new version but i dont remember what he said.
<Nitro> it says lib couldn't load "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw"
<Paddy_EIRE> Nitro, ah ha
<Nitro> or firmware_helper couldn't load it
<dyrne> baibbas: is bios correct?  is there a floppy in the comp?
<dawn_chorus> baibbas, more than one hdd?
<Gijs> stefg: ok, thanks!
<baibbas> Nope, no floppy
<baibbas> There are two hard drives but the other one is just a data drive
<Paddy_EIRE> Nitro, for your broadcomm wireless
<stefg> QuixoticJ: not everything runs in wine.... so what tasks are going to be done? DVD-backup? then see the !dvd factoid from the bot
<azzco> Where should I go if I need help with tv-out/xorg config?
<Nitro> Paddy_EIRE, yes..but. I don't have that model.
<QuixoticJ> hmm thats odd a box just appeared on my computer that says cannot mount volume. invalid mount option when attempting to mount volume. But i didnt try to load anything... strange
<Nitro> That's why I think it fails.
<dyrne> baibbas: like dawn_chorus said id check the boot order in the bios to see if the ubuntu hd is set to boot first
<Pegg> would you see a performance gain if your PVN traffic came in one NIC and was NAT'ted out a second nic?
<Nitro> I have a 1590 series
<Nitro> :p
<QuixoticJ> stefg can i message you in private so i can link you to a page without spamming here?
<baibbas> dyrne the bios boot order has not changed since I had it dual boot with XP and Ubuntu
<dawn_chorus> baibbas, can your BIOS read both drives? if it can, activate them both.
<dyrne> baibbas: or just do setup (hd1) maybe to write other mbr as well
<dj> shit my windows are starting to go black.... anyone have any ideas what this is?
<dyrne> baibbas: ah
<Nitro> So, I need a parameter when you're about to "Start ubuntu" from the livecd, to avoid getting that module loaded :)
<PriceChild> dj, with beryl?
<dawn_chorus> dj, nvidia card?
<Paddy_EIRE> Nitro, "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" then create an entry at the bottom of the file called # bcm then under that type " blacklist Name_Of_Module "
<dj> yea
<dj> 8800 gts 320
<PriceChild> !blackwindows-#ubuntu-effects | dj
<stefg> QuixoticJ: post the link in here, pastes go to pastebin ... let others see the solution, too
<ubotu> dj: This essentially happens when you run out of video memory. The only known workaround for this until it is fixed in the nVidia driver is to start beryl with --use-copy or "Copy Rendering" from beryl-manager.
<dawn_chorus> dj, bug in the driver, afaik
<baibbas> The only thing that has changed is that I installed Vista and it whacked the Grub menu
<genii>  baibbas make sure no floppies are in the drive when you run the grub-install
<Nitro> Paddy_EIRE, yeah. But this is when I'm about to start the livecd
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | baibbas
<ubotu> baibbas: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<QuixoticJ> stefg its not a solution i wanted to explain my problem in detail so maybe you get a clearer picture of what im trying to acomplish for him.
<baibbas> I don't have a floppy drive
<baibbas> not on this PC
<Nitro> I need the parameter for the kernel, someone said it was "disablemodules=module,module,etc"
<Nitro> But, what is the module name?
<dyrne> baibbas: im really not sure. id try changing the boot order ro hd1 then and write to that bios. dunno sorry
<Nitro> I've tried with bcm43xx, bcm43xx_microcode5 and bcm43xx_microcode5.fw
<Nitro> None of them worked
<arielgalula> multimedia keys problem in Ubuntu 7.04, but not in the old 6.10
<dawn_chorus> baibbas, try the Super Grub Disc.  go into the menu's.  you'll see a way to fix GRUB automatically.  may work for you. http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Boot/Super-Grub-Disk-8071.shtml
<baibbas> can I get into the hard drive from the live CD and create the menu.lst file on the drive?
<genii>  baibbas As to the arrangement physically inside the computer. The drive hd(0) corresponds to the master drive on the first ide/sata controller?
<r0bby> okay not holding my breath for answer but here goes: what permissions are needed for init.d?
<stefg> QuixoticJ: just state what you/he wants to do... in many cases it's not useful to think in windows ways
<dawn_chorus> baibbas, you have to boot into the SGD, mind you.  may need to re-configure your boot order.
<dyrne> baibbas: yeah but grub can be instlaled on another hd other than the one the mbr is written to
<Paddy_EIRE> Nitro, hmmm, Have you tried using the alternative cd? and which vendor is your comp
<QuixoticJ> stefg where is the dvd factoid from the bot.
<stefg> !dvd | QuixoticJ
<ubotu> QuixoticJ: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Nitro> HP Pavilion
<Nitro> dv6165eu
<baibbas> Cool, thanks for the link Dawn, I'll try that app out..it might be what I need!
<ilss> To run the live cd, I need a 256mb of memory RAM ?
<r0bby> I'm having boot errors like all of a sudden after a power outage (some idiot hit a power pole monday night)
<Nitro> Paddy_EIRE, it's just that I need to be able to change the files afterwords, whenn I'm too boot the installed ubuntu, and to do that I need the livecd
<dawn_chorus> baibbas, you have to look pretty good for that "fix automatically".  Look under the Linux menu's, Advanced, or so.
<genii> r0bby: Usually root:root owns those files and the executable bit must be set on for them to run when booting (eg:  sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/<myscripthere>  )
<Nitro> So, can you tell me what the name of the modulename would be?
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<r0bby> I did 0755
<dawn_chorus> bye
<Paddy_EIRE> Nitro, you can do lsmod | grep bcm
<stefg> QuixoticJ: so be aware that defeating the CSS protection of DVDs is not allowed in some countries so the libdvdcss-foile cannot be distributed with ubuntu. Get it from the site ubotu mentioned
<QuixoticJ> stefg i have 2 programs for him on windows from www.slysoft.com one called anydvd the other clonedvd2. there is a tiny descrption of the 2 programs on the website in the link provided if you can look at them to see what I mean. My dad wants to keep those since its what he knows and hes stubborn. And it just works he only has to make about 2-3 clicks and doesnt have to know whats going on.
<Nitro> i'll try that
<genii> r0bby:  perhaps do:   sudo chown -R 0:0 /etc/init.d                        then     sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/*
<E_cat> Can anyone help me with installing ubuntu 7.04 feisty on a mac (book) (intel)
<r0bby> genii: thanks
<kneeki> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months correct? So, we can anticipate the next release Oct '07?
<vasser> dyrne: i have checked and the boot partition seems to have the grub/ directory
<QuixoticJ> stefg me personally I would prefer to find some native linux solution but he wouldnt want to learn a new solution or do any step by step ways to acomplishing the same goal. thats why im trying to give him his apps on wine.
<PriceChild> kneeki, true
<vasser> dyrne: can i assume grub was installed and simply get the boot sector ?
<stefg> QuixoticJ: so get him windows again... that's not the approach which will work
<genii> r0bby: Let me know if it takes
<r0bby> u genii
<r0bby> thank you*
<r0bby> LOL
<E_cat> can anyone help with putting ubuntu on a mac?
<genii> r0bby: :)
<Pelo> E_cat,  there shouldn'T be any problems just pop in the live cd and follow the instructiions , it's pretty easy
<r0bby> sorry - I gotta go - i'll let you know when i do it
<Nitro> Paddy_EIRE, no results. I've already blacklisted that module on my suse, since I use ndiswrapper
<E_cat> really?
<r0bby> just saying thanks for helping - in advanced
<E_cat> are you sure?
<genii> r0bby: OK, good luck then
<QuixoticJ> stefg if i get him windows again i to have to use windows and im the one who has to maintain it and deal with all the time so its just a pain. I have to suffer because he wants aol and 2 burning programs so ive been stuck using windows for so long because of that.
<PriceChild> E_cat, you might want to use the mac tools to keep osx on there...
<r0bby> thanks, ill let you know
<Nitro> !modules
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Pelo> E_cat,  unless you already know you have special issues to adress it,s just suppose to be that
<E_cat> because, i was under the impression things like having a button for disc eject (on the keyboard) etc hindered the ability to put it on a mac
<PriceChild> E_cat, i can't help with that though... but afaik they make it nice and easy to keep both installs on the machine
<Paddy_EIRE> E_cat, you must press c or ctrl + c while booting
<Kapalars> Does Ubuntu's desktop manager support the equivilent of Windows' "enhance precision mousing" feature -- where moving the mouse 1 inch quickly will move the cursor all the way across the screen, but moving it slowly will only move it a quarter of the way?
<Paddy_EIRE> not sure
<E_cat> afaik?
<PriceChild> as far as i know
<PriceChild> sorry :)
<Pelo> E_cat, well I donT' know anymore about it, consider checking the forum to see the comments of other mac users
<E_cat> alright
<Paddy_EIRE> I like cake
<Lacrymology> what do I have to install for JRE?
<big_c_specv> hey, i run a small network at a coffee shop which is using some old crappy computers and windows with a cafe login system. i would like to use ubuntu as i use it for everything else but i can't seem to find a good prepaid style login software any help would be greatly appreciated
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  this channel is for pie eater only , get out of here you freak
<Henica> Can I use Crossover/Wine to make a windows game work.. even if it's not listed that it does work?
<E_cat> i have it on a pc or 2, im expereienced in installing it on that, but i found a suprisingly large lack of things for putting it on a mac.... (guess people that pay for macs dont want open source :/)
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, lol
<Nitro> Paddy_EIRE, I've found the moduel name, but how do I stop it from loading?
<Paddy_EIRE> Nitro, you must blacklist it
<dj> ubotu: where is "Copy Rendering" in the beryl manager?
<Nitro> Paddy_EIRE, I can't blacklist a module before I install the OS!
<Pelo> big_c_specv, try looking in gnomefiles.org
<Nitro> 've already said that :p
<askand> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<t325> Hello, does anyone know how to delete all cache files in Matlab (something stronger than clear..)
<Pelo> dj,  ubotu  is a bot
<big_c_specv> thank you pelo
<stefg> QuixoticJ: AOL won't run in linux either.... See, ubuntu is not a cheaper windows clone, things work differently. If he's not accepting that there's a change in the way things are done, and other programs are used he (you) will be emprisoned by windows. His movie piracy will have to adapt to http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/ instead, and he'll give up anydvd
<dj> :p
<dj> blah
<Paddy_EIRE> Nitro, oh, thats right then you must perform an alternate install afaik
<dseaver> will ubuntu work on a dell poweredge 6450?
<BigToe> Are there any linux apps to give my CPU a workout? Like, so I can test the cooling?
<Nitro> But if I perform an alternate install, I won't beable to blacklist it
<Nitro> :P
<dj> so anyone know where it is?
<nicky> how can I see both the harddrives in the machine?
<Pelo> big_c_specv,  memcoder is pretty demanding
<QuixoticJ> stefg ya hes willing to let go of the aol if he can get same burning apps.
<Refugee> hi guys
<E_cat> el oh el yes dseaver it will
* genii shivers
<fstx> bigtoe: i have seen "md5sum /dev/zero" recommended
<genii> aol= evil empire #2
<E_cat> but why a dell *sighs*
<BigToe> ok fstx
<BigToe> thanks
<newbuntu> Does anyone know how I might go about fixing this error?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21163/
<t325> Matlab professionals required..
<Nitro> hmm
<Nitro> I'll go try again
<askand> Can someone help me install java?
<Molluck> my ubuntu just locked up... what should i do?
<ikonia> askand: what part are you not clear on
<stefg> QuixoticJ: but these are windows apps... and because they are pretty hardware orinted there's no big chance the are going to work with wine.... linux has a completly different driver model
<Pelo> askand,  use synaptic,  search for sun java
<genii> t325 That is a paid program
<Refugee> /server irc.irc-mania.de
<killown> anyone can help me? ,  I need switch icon main menu of my gnome desktop how I do it?
<big_c_specv> sorry new to irc and only about 3 years old in linux what is memcoder?
<QuixoticJ> stefg so your suggesting to just try to force/convince him to use a linux solution and be done with it ?
<big_c_specv> i did a search for it
<QuixoticJ> stefg ill just let him know itsi mpossible to use anydvd
<Calamarencu> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Nicky> There should be two harddrives in the machine we bought but I can only see one of them, can someone help me?
<dseaver> E_cat: we have one lying around that we bought oem that is configured from another company, and we had a windows guy try to reinstall windows and it didnt work, so i want to put linux on it and learn more about it in the process
<stefg> QuixoticJ: in short: Linux is not windows.... you need to be willing to change your OS
<Molluck> my ubuntu is all froze up... what should i do?
<ikonia> Molluck: reboot
<r3dragon> would someone be kind enough to help me with the ubuntu repositories?
<QuixoticJ> stefg thanks you have reassured me. I am willing but im trying to comprise with my parents at same time since they use my computer.
<Molluck> ikonia, are you serious?
<ikonia> r3dragon: whats up
<Rage_> big_c_specv: an encoder for audio/video, very good, commandline.
<killown> please
<ikonia> Molluck: yes, if your desktop is locked, what can you do ?
<killown> anyone can help me? ,  I need switch icon main menu of my gnome desktop how I do it?
<QuixoticJ> stefg I will just seek a linux solution and tell him he has to use that or nothing.
<r3dragon> here's the deal..
<big_c_specv> thanks
<Molluck> ikonia, nevermind! it was just firefox starting up... it took 2+ minutes
<t325> I have 0 kb left on my system partition(which is the same as my home partition) after having launched a time and memory consuming command ; how to delete *%!^/ cache of Matlab?
<r3dragon> i want to install firefox v2
<ikonia> Molluck: so it wasn't hung, just slow responding
<Rage_> killown: right click on it.
<deCon> can anyone help me with my xubuntu install...i'm at busy box and nothing is happenining, it gives a prompt, but i was under the impression i had a desktop. the guys in the xu channel aren't saying anythnig
<Molluck> ikonia, yeah why do you suppose it took longer to load firefox than my windows xp does?
<ikonia> r3dragon: what version of ubuntu are you using
<newbuntu> Does anyone know how I might go about fixing an error with apt-get?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21163/
<r3dragon> i'm running v6.06 of ubuntu
<ikonia> Molluck: first time you run it so its setting up cache ?
<stefg> QuixoticJ: i can see your situation, because i was in the same some time ago. after the third trojan infection i simpl refused to flatten the hd and reinstall win again :-)
<phlak_user> hello
<ikonia> r3dragon: firefox 2.0 is not available for ubuntu 6.06
<Molluck> ikonia, 2+ minutes. you seem to be missing that small detail.
<ikonia> Molluck: no I'm not
<dseaver> how hard is it going to be putting ubuntu on an poweredge 6450?  Will i cd should i use?
<killown> Rage, right click dont resolve
<Molluck> ikonia, and it's freakin locked up again.
<Molluck> wonderful
<askand> ikonia:  im trying to install java..im using swiftfox and followed this guide: http://java.com/sv/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<askand> doesnt work..
<ikonia> Molluck: look at your syslog
<r3dragon> i should mention that i'm running vmware
<Molluck> ikonia, wish i could.
<QuixoticJ> stefg im just tired of every time i reformat even with my custom made win cds i made that do most the work for me. I sitll have to maintain an antivirus program firewall all that crap. just to get spyware 6 months down the road and start all over again.
<ikonia> askand: use the guides at help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Molluck: patience, let it release then check the logs
<Calamarencu> !partition t325
<phlak_user> does anyone know how i can upgrade ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 using the 7.04 CD?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partition t325 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t325> dseaver use alternate cd, try default options first and then google is your friend (and we too)
<QuixoticJ> stefg if you were around for some of the big fights we have had over the computer lol. ive been deprived of switching to linux for far to long =( i mean he uses aol for crying out loud =(
<ikonia> phaero: put the cd in
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> phlak_user: put the cd in
<ikonia> let ubuntu 6.10 do the rest
<askand> ikonia: what java do I want? free or sun?
<Calamarencu> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<phlak_user> it doesnt upgrade!
<ikonia> askand: my personal opinion is sun
<r3dragon> thanks ikonia
<dseaver> t325: ok, im gonna try it on friday when i'm at work, so i'll be back then
<stefg> QuixoticJ: i know... so *you* are the one in control, not your dad. Tell him: See, windows doesn't work, and i won't reinstall /another/ time
<askand> ikonia: whats the difference shortly?
<ikonia> phlak_user: it should do, you may have to add the cd as a repo
<phlak_user> ikonia: i tried that too
<dseaver> t325: dapper edgy or fiesty?
<ikonia> askand: ones built by sun, the other is open source
<t325> feisty
<phlak_user> i get a Ign on apt-get update
<ikonia> Ign ?
<dseaver> thanks
<phlak_user> ignore
<ikonia> ignore
<ikonia> whats an ignore
<killown> anyone can help me? ,  I need switch icon main menu of my gnome desktop how I do it?
<ikonia> killown: why do you need to ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ignore means that the repository hasn't had any changes to it since you last updated.
<BigToe> what are the load averages out of?
<QuixoticJ> stefg ive practically destroyed my bios and such fixing my computer these last few days. it wouldnt see my new harddrives and stuff now i got all kinds of bootup problems lol. And then windows crashed on partiotning and i was like screw this i have an ubuntu cd.
<nonZero> guys i have a tough problem here.  I just connected a brand new logitech cordless mouse+keyboard.  Gnome drops me to suspend after a minute or so without asking me.  I can't wake the pc up anyway.  please help!
* DuckFart falls asleep at the keyboard and finds POIUYTREWQ imprinted into his forehead
<phlak_user> right even though i added the 7.04 CD to the sources.list
<QuixoticJ> stefg im not even sure how im going to fix the bios now the startup is such a wierd dance i have to do.
<Molluck> ikonia, amazing. i rebooted and clicked the firefox icon.  now it is froze up again.  what should i do?
<BigToe> !load
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about load - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Molluck: check the logs
<killown> ikonia I have theme macosX I neet switch to icon macosX theme
<BigToe> !loadaverages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loadaverages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigToe> !uptime
<clever> uptime 1wk 10hrs 7mins 47secs record uptime 6wks 4days 19hrs 57mins 56secs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Molluck> ikonia, 1: it is froze 2: i dunno how to check the logs
<BigToe> :S
<ikonia> killown: you don't need to - you want to. contact the owner of the theme
<ikonia> Molluck: 1.) reboot or let it unfreeze, 2.) look in /var/log
<Trip> Hi, i have a problem with my CACHEs when i let my pc on after 2 days he will be very slow and he says : stuff like 70% in use for cache - HOW i RESET MY Cache Whitout a REBOOT ????
<t325> Molluck you could use opera if you want a fast fix..
<ikonia> t325: thats not going to help anything
<Molluck> t325, um.. opera for linux?
<fstx> bigtoe: load is the number of processes in the run queue, supposedly.
<ikonia> Trip: cache is good
<kneeki> ?
<QuixoticJ> stefg so which applications can accomplish the dvd tasks that you know ? linux apps so I can configure them and say tough
<t325> Molluck yes opera for linux
<stefg> QuixoticJ: reset the bios to factory defaults doe not help ?... then probably the MoBo is broken and needs to be replaced. (a new bios chip will be more expensive)
<Molluck> t325, opera fails to display all kinds of pages correctly. so no.
<stefg> QuixoticJ: i told you:dvd::rip and k9copy
<nonZero> OK question 1:  how do i disable suspend/hibernate compeletly
<Trip> ikonia, why will he respond slowly then and he wont open programs i need , i'm forced to reboot before i can use my pc again
<t325> Molluck and seamonkey? same as ff?
<ikonia> Trip: what ?
<Molluck> t325, firefox is not freezing ubuntu.. EVERYTHING is freezing ubuntu!
<t325> aok
<Molluck> that was directed to ikonia
<QuixoticJ> stefg thx for all your help.
<ikonia> Molluck: check the logs, run a memtest
<Trip> after 2 days my pc wont respond normaly , im forced to reboot before i can open stuff like My Home etc
<QuixoticJ> stefg one last thing. you mentioned libdvdcss or something like that what is that ?
<Molluck> ikonia, you fail to understand my dillema EVERYTHING. FREEZES. UBUNTU.
<arielgalula> My HP notebook has some multimedia keys, in Ubuntu 6.04 it's work fine in various players, but since I was freshly installed Ubuntu 7.10 not all of them work.
<arielgalula> I configure them via System > Administration > Keyboard Shortcuts, but still don't work.
<askand> ikonia: doesnt seem to work either..
<ikonia> Molluck: caps doesn't change anything, and your not listening
<MojoWork> what are the names of the releases again?
<ikonia> askand: what doesn't work
<dn4> my browser needs a java runtime environment pluging, is there a way to install that using apt-get?
<Lacrymology> uhm
<Lacrymology> is archive.ubuntu.com dead?
<Molluck> ikonia, i am listening. if i click the desktop, ubuntu freezes. if i click a button, ubuntu freezes.
<stefg> QuixoticJ: that's the basic CSS cracking lib you need to even playback a CD... scroll up for hints on where to find it
<radiator> Can someone tell me what "ALERT!  /dev/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" means when it appears during boot, and also how to fix it?
<nickrud> dn4  install sun-java6-plugin
<stefg> *DVD taht is
<ikonia> Molluck: ok - so 1.) boot from the livecd and run a memcheck for a few hours as thats the most common cause of hardware freezes
<askand>  ikonia: too see java in swiftfox even if I followed help.ubuntu
<dhq> i am using linux kubuntu fiesty 7.04 kernel  2.6.20-15-386 #2   my graphics is  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)  i dont seem to find proper drivers for my card can any one help me
<MojoWork> ??releases
<Molluck> ikonia, fuck that.
<MojoWork> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<dn4> nickrud, thank you
<ikonia> Molluck: there is no need for that language
<nickrud> dn4, assuming you're running i386
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Molluck
<ubotu> Molluck: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Molluck> ikonia, what will a mem test do for me?
<ikonia> Molluck: if you don't want help - don't ask
<zaggynl> My usb hdd doesn't get automounted anymore, is there a service I could restart?
<ikonia> Molluck: test your memory
<Trip> dhq, nvidia.com
<Molluck> ikonia, "we have found that your memory is bad.. and as a result, your computer is junk"
<QuixoticJ> stefg again thanks for everything have a good day
<ikonia> Molluck: pardon ?
<MojoWork> bad idea to upgrade from edgy to feisty with X up and running and such?
<lun> lew lew
<wxq2378> zaggynl: heh, the same problem i have after suspend to disk. but i did not yet get help
<ikonia> Molluck: who has found your memory is bad
<PriceChild> MojoWork, no
<zaggynl> okay
<Molluck> ikonia, it's a joke.
<arielgalula> My HP notebook has some multimedia keys, in Ubuntu 6.04 it's work fine in various players, but since I was freshly installed Ubuntu 7.10 not all of them work.
<dhq> Trip, i tried it dint help i triend 2 files
<arielgalula> I configure them via System > Administration > Keyboard Shortcuts, but still don't work.
<PriceChild> !upgrade | MojoWork
<stefg> QuixoticJ: so report back when your dad beacme a cnvertee :-)
<elek_ubuntu> !upgrade
<Nitro> hmm
<CotH> Hello people!  I'm getting this error when logging in, it's very slow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21166/plain/
<nonZero> I'm in a trouble - my Feisty drops suddenly to suspend/hibernate!!!! Question 1:  how do i disable suspend/hibernate compeletly?
<ubotu> MojoWork: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Trip> dhq, apt-get ?:P
<MojoWork> i usually drop to single user, as i've had X lock up doing it in debian
<QuixoticJ> stefg ill report back when he bites my head off and complains for about 2 hours.
<Nitro> woohoo
<Molluck> ikonia, i do want help.. i just don't see how mem test for several hours will solve "any" problems.
<aergn> pffff :(
<QuixoticJ> stefg im just going to tell him to wait and worry about this bios bootup problems im having first.
<stefg> QuixoticJ: just say : VIRUS!
<dhq> Trip, i tried i installed nvdia-glx still no use
<ikonia> Molluck: it won't solve anything but it will rule out the most common cause of hardware lockups
<ompaul> or rule them in
<ikonia> ompaul: exactly
<Molluck> ikonia, windows xp runs just fine.  okay i just ruled out the hardware lockup. care to offer another suggestion?
<KennyTheGeek> is there any good full-featured bluetooth deamon for feisty? that supports stuff like pairing, obex, network, and so on?
<QuixoticJ> stefg it boots seems to lockup then restarts disables the second dvd drive by it self and then loads.
<wxq2378> zaggynl: here, autom. mounting works after each reboot and fails after the first suspend/resume
<ikonia> Molluck: this isn't windows - ubuntu uses memory with a different memory managment
<PriceChild> Molluck, just because windows is fine doesn't mean there's no problem
<Molluck> ikonia, okay so it's a problem with ubuntu and not my memory?
<aergn> I want to install a NVidia driver, but it says: "An NVIDIA kernel module 'nvidia' appears to already be loaded in your kernel."
<ompaul> Molluck, it does not use ram really - I had that with a sim that worked for the maker of the machine until they actually tried some real software on it
<aergn> anyone any idea what to do now? :s
<QuixoticJ> bios locks up after initial post and detects both hdds and both dvd roms. then i have to reboot it and it disables the second dvd rom and then seems to fuction normally. but both dvd roms seem to work in linux.
<ikonia> Molluck: no - and I'm getting a bit bored of discussing this. If you want help great, if you ask for help then argue whats advised, don't bother asking
<zaggynl> wxq2378, I just installed ntfs-3g, after that, my usb hdd's don't get mounted anymore
<stefg> QuixoticJ: i'd look ate the jumper settings of your (IDE)-drives and check all the cable-connectors are in their sockets properly
<Molluck> ikonia, i'm pretty sure that if windows xp works just fine with zero lockups, then it has to be ubuntu with the problem.
<Tisk> hello
<ikonia> ompaul:  / PriceChild is this guy trolling ?
<wxq2378> QuixoticJ: jumpered the drives correctly? ide drives need master/slave per cable
<QuixoticJ> stefg ya at first i couldnt install anything ot the hdds. and they were showing up as 8 gigs.
<ompaul> ikonia, perhaps - but we will observe
<CotH> ikonia: I'm a lot less annoying .  Help me please.
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> CotH: whats up
<PriceChild> ikonia, Its very rude to accuse people like that especially in channel. If you have any problems with users please discuss it in private :)
<stefg> QuixoticJ: jumper-setting check-time!
<ikonia> PriceChild: I realised that as soon as I'd typed it
<Arceye> cany anyone tell me how to rename a file that has brackets in the file name ?
<mattzz> escape it?
<mattzz> \( \)
<CotH> ikonia: I'm getting this error when logging in, it's very slow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21166/plain/
<Pici> Arceye: Escape the brackets with slashes \
<frafra> hi all
<QuixoticJ> stefg all the settings are correct 98percent sure. at first the drives were just showing up as 8 gigs in a partition manager and they wouldnt allow anything to be written to them.
<ikonia> CotH: looking
<stefg> QuixoticJ: MoBo replacement time , then :-\
<QuixoticJ> stefg then i checked and fixed most things and eventually i got them to each show up as 137gigs and they would work but i lost power during an install on the 137gig partition and decided to not bother since the drive is 320gigs and it shouldnt show up as 137.
<Arceye> hm
<Arceye> not working
<wxq2378> zaggynl: i files that bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/114919 maybe you can add a comment if you think it has the same cause
<QuixoticJ> so i replaced the ide ribbion and now they show up as the full 320gigs but it does that strange boot sequence i mentioned.
<ikonia> CotH: do you get that error every time you login ?
<Arceye> can someone help me in pm ?
<zaggynl> wxq2378, okay
<ikonia> Arceye: just ask in the channel
<baldie> how do I format a usb-drive?
<stefg> QuixoticJ: that's an ancient BIOS, right?... get a new mobe to get out of troubles way
<DrLaunch> I made a 9000 MB ext3 "/" partition, a 1000 MB swap partition and I want to make a 49000 MB fat32 "/home" partition. But it seems like I can't make it larger than 60000 MB.
<CotH> ikonia: Only since trying to get WPA to work.  But, yes, every time since then
<QuixoticJ> where it loads detects both hdds at proper sizes and then detects both dvd roms. but freezes after that. then i reboot it and it automatically disables the second dvd rom and seems to work after that.
<Arceye> i asked in channel but its kind of hard to keep up
<ikonia> CotH: thats very strange. Try disableing your wirless nic as some "setting" is causing gnome to fail to load settings.
<QuixoticJ> and actually no the bios and mobo arent that ancient or bad. id hate to have to go the new computer route. stefg
<frafra> I've a newbie friend, who has installed festy. He had delete /boot/grub/menu.lst. I should say him how to fix it in a simple way. How to do this?
<t325> How to delete Matlab cache? 0 kb left on my only partition.. (I'm on OS X so my powerbook came partitioned like that and I'm not currently motivated nor do I have time for backup/reinstall..) but should be similar on matlab for Linux since there's one main version for unix OSes.. and on #macosx they don't know much, on #opendarwin they are very important..)
<Arceye> i want to rename a file from xorg (copy).conf    to be xorg.conf
<nagyv> I would like to use wengophone, but have two problems. first, even if echo worked before, in the small icon it says Not connected. Second, now it can not recognize my audio output.
<nickrud> DrLaunch, you don't want to use a fat32 /home, it doesn't handle permissions properly
<ikonia> frafra: if your not a "newbie" like your friend you can help him
<clever> Arceye: mv 'xorg (copy.conf' xorg.conf
<QuixoticJ> its maybe 2-3 yrs logn shot would say 4 but id say 2-3 at max
<t325> (and #matlab contains only zombies and vampires..)
<clever> Arceye: and add the ) i missed
<ikonia> Arceye: ok and whats the problem ?
<MojoWork> hey i dont run gnome, i use openbox. how can i launch the gui update manager?
<frafra> ikonia, I don't now a simple way to auto reconfigure all
<Molluck> ikonia, sorry for being a pain in the neck :(  i am running the memtest now.
<JakReloaded> Anyone - Is there a guide for installing a common set of codecs to get my videos working?
<Pici> Arceye: Make sure you prefix the command with sudo though
<MojoWork> oh duh. update-manager
<CotH> ikonia: It's a restart to test then?  Would right-clicking nmapplet and deselecting "Enable Wirelss" do the trick, or is something more drastic required to disable the NIC
<ikonia> frafra: you mean your new to linux too - its not nice to talk down about your friend for being new to linux, more so when you don't know either
<stefg> QuixoticJ: all this symptoms indicate either wrong jumper settings on your drives, or a bios that has addressing difficulties.. those were around 1997 :-)
<ikonia> CotH: sounds a reasonable test
<Molluck> ikonia, I want to learn ubuntu and i won't go anywhere without a bit of patience... so.. i hope i don't destroy every opportunity for help. sorry
<CotH> BRB
<desvee> anyone that uses Acer computers with the Realtek ALC883 chipset?
<nickrud> !restricted > JakReloaded
<frafra> ikonia, I'm a developer of an italian distro, I'm a python programmer... I'm not a newbie... but I don't know if there is a simple way to reconfigure his system...
<nickrud> JakReloaded, you should have a pm with some info
<mdeias> hello
<ikonia> frafra: just edit the menu.lst with vi or emacs or something
<ompaul> Molluck, you should get three live CDs with 2.6 kernels and try them - bet they all lock up - it is your ram - or we would have hundreds complaining like you are - I have had bad ram before and your telling me exactly what I have seen with bad ram
<stefg> QuixoticJ: and the reason linux runs on that is that it doesn't use any bios adressing once ot's booted
<JakReloaded> nickrud: Thanks!
<asscik> hi someone sould explain me hot to change permission to a file  at every startup??
<mdeias> daes anibody how to install mesa 6.5.3?
<ikonia> ompaul: its lamost scripting
<ikonia> scripted even
<ikonia> asscik: which file
<ompaul> ikonia, when lockup hate your ram :)
<ikonia> ompaul: its totally the most common cause
<askand> ikonia: dont know how to fix it?
<frafra> ikonia, the problem is that he live in another city... and with a broken boot loader he can't use these pc.
<Molluck> ompaul, allright. kind of limited with this laptop, but i will consider that :)
<ikonia> askand: whih file
<ikonia> which file
<QuixoticJ> stefg see its funny the cd rom it disables is the one that had a win xp doing an install that i crashed lol. and its done that since
<ikonia> frafra: boot from the ubuntu cd
<asscik> Hi ikonia i use qemu and i need to change permission to proc/bus/usb or i can't use usb under guest OS
<askand> askand: jre-6u1-linux-i586
<ikonia> asscik: /proc is not a real file system
<aergn> how do I exit X?
<QuixoticJ> stefg i think somehow the bios checks to see if i can start the winxp install again. then hangs cuss its not htere. and then i reboot it disables the second dvd rom and then loads normal which let me install and now lets me boot linuix
<asscik> ikonia: don't worry about that
<QuixoticJ> but thats just my guess
<desvee> anyone that have a solution to sound in Acer with ALC883 chipset?
<frafra> ikonia, mmm... it's a newbie... it should reconfigure his internet connection, mount the partition, ...
<wxq2378> automounting of USB disks does not work after suspend to disk. how do i restart/activate it?
<asscik> i need only the possibility to execute at startup
<Arceye> pk gpt the file renamed now lets hope it boots :)
<askand> ikonia: jre-6u1-linux-i586
<ompaul> !noob | frafra
<ubotu> frafra: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ikonia> frafra: its not going to reconfigure anything - its just  a live cd
<Arceye> gpt = got
<ikonia> askand: sorry - I was getting you misced up with someone
<asscik> can i add a line in rc.local??
<stefg> !grub | QuixoticJ, maybe reading this howto helps:
<ubotu> QuixoticJ, maybe reading this howto helps:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> asscik: I wouldn't change things on /proc more so permissions
<ikonia> asscik: look at why you having the problem
<defcon> hey, how do I set keybindings in gnome, like bind sys monitor to alt ctrl del
<t325> help with matlab please..
<asscik> ikonia: i know the problem and i know the solution
<ikonia> t325: what do you want
<QuixoticJ> also on another note when ubuntu loaded when i rebooted earlier i got a box that popped up saying cannot mount volume. invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume. although i didnt try to mount anything so is this a sign that something is wrong some where ?
<ikonia> asscik: so why are you asking ?
<asscik> change permission to proc/bus/usb
<frafra> ikonia, I've understand, but there are 2 way: or in festy live cd there are a recovery tool, or I have to say him how to mount his boot partition, how to edit the file etc. etc...
<macpo3> anyone suggest a good dvd player? preferably one that can set the region on a dvd drive - I have a new samsung drive and can't play a dvd from it, I suspect because the region isn't set
<ompaul> defcon, system -> preferences  -> keyboard shortcuts
<QuixoticJ> possibly maybe because i havent partitioned my second harddrive yet cuss i dont know how in lunx? XD
<ikonia> frafra: I'd not use the recovery option so he gets a desktop
<asscik> ikonia: i have only asked hot to change permission at every startup
<Vegeta^> I have 3 partitions on my HDD, windows is installed in one of them, and in the second Ubuntu is. The 3. is NTFS, but I can't acces it when using Ubuntu. I get the msg: "unable to mount selected volume". How can I acces it?
<askand> ikonia: oh..ok..do you know how to fix my java problem :(
<ikonia> asscik: put it in an init script
<t325> ikonia do you know where matlab's cache is stored or how to delete it inside matlab, with command line?
<ompaul> !java | askand
<ubotu> askand: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ikonia> askand: I don't know if its a java issue or a program issue to be honest
<asscik> rc.local is possible?
<genii> macpo3 I like LG stuff, works for me
<ikonia> t325: matlab is not part of ubuntu
<askand> ompaul: tried that..
<askand> ikonia: about:plugins in swiftfox doesnt show any java plugins
<frafra> ikonia, uff, byez
<macpo3> genii drive is here and in the machine, my problem is to make it work
<t325> ikonia I know but since I use a unix version of matlab and ubuntu is unix-like and #ubuntu is the least unfriendly place on freenode..
<genii> t325 In fact, matlab has it's own tech support number if you own a legit copy
<ikonia> t325: thats not the point. This channel is for ubuntu support only
<MattJ> QuixoticJ, install gparted
<genii> macpo3 quote:  macpo3>	anyone suggest a good dvd player?
<ikonia> t325: matlap is a comercial product, get comercial support
<defcon> what command do I use in gnome main menu to make a terminal app not close after execution
<Arceye> now all i gotta do is back the file up again so i can try to figure out how to get my mousepad working how i want it to
<MattJ> QuixoticJ, it will let you partition your drives
<desvee> do anyone see me?
<ikonia> yes
<macpo3> genii yes, I mean player, not drive, lg make drives
<Nitro> /connect irc.msgplus.net
<stefg> asscik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<tuura> hi
<asscik> use xine to play dvd or ogle
<asscik> Hi stefg!! thank you
<t325> ikonia but i am a evil cracker (or a student that must use matlab for passing an exam on matlab and that isn't given matlab by university..)
<tuura> how i can safely remove all wlan-stuff
<QuixoticJ> mattj is there some type of program i can run that will test if my hdds and cdroms are working properly ?
<ikonia> t325: this is not matlab support, go speak to your tutor
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-62-167-33-167.adslplus.ch]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<defcon> hey, how do I set keybindings in gnome, like bind sys monitor to alt ctrl del
<ikonia> ompaul: thanks
<genii> macpo3 Ah :) Sorry for misunderstanding :) Yes, xine works well
<macpo3> gxine complains no demuxer found, stream format not recognised
<asscik> but i don't use udev! i have tried to load udev module at startup but i obtain an error
<shawn34> are there any ps2 emulators?
<Nitro> shawn34: yes.
<Nitro> use google to search for playstation 2 emulator
<shawn34> in repositories?
<MojoWork> anyone had any big problems going to feisty from edgy?
<ikonia> MojoWork: just ask the question as lots of people have had lots of problems
<MattJ> QuixoticJ, I don't know a GUI application, but fsck is what you need (in terminal)
<desvee> need help with sound in ubuntu
<MojoWork> ikonia: lol
<MojoWork> just looking for any known gotchas
<danshtr> hi all
<stefg> !sound | desvee
<ubotu> desvee: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<QuixoticJ> mattj is it preisntalled or do i have to download it also? i dont mind using terminal apps im trying to get use the terminal anyhow
<MojoWork> dapper to edgy was sooth as silk for me
<danshtr> got problem with t41 desktop effects: http://pastebin.ca/491531
<ikonia> MojoWork: if your system is confiugred ok, and your hardware supported and you follow the upgrade guide - you'll have no problems
<defcon> what command do I use in gnome main menu to make a terminal app not close after execution
<MattJ> QuixoticJ, fsck is already installed
<MojoWork> ikonia: i'm a long time debian user. i was inclined to use aptitude to do the upgrade before I looked at the upgrade instructions
<ikonia> follow the instructions, you'll be fine
<PriceChild> defcon, edit your current profile in gnome terminal
<srthsrhsrthsrth> Can someone tell me how to download updates/security updates  from another computer so I can burn to disc....edgy i386
<PriceChild> defcon, go to the title and command tab
<genii> defcon You can use -d for detach but that will just daemonise (detach it from terminal)
<MojoWork> ikonia: yeah i decided to just let the gui try it
<PriceChild> defcon, then change the bottom choice to "hold the terminal open"
<QuixoticJ> says warning runiing e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE file system damage. Maybe I shouldnt use this mattj?
<MojoWork> ikonia: looks like it agrees with aptitude based on the number of packages, etc
<dyrne> QuixoticJ: dont run on mounted system
<MattJ> QuixoticJ, not if it is mounted
<MojoWork> welp, here goes
<Deffy|Laptop> wow, another defcon... I'm impressed
<defcon> PriceChild, gnome terminal?
<PriceChild> defcon, just a standard terminal
<BigToe> What dangers are there from eating some toast that has been left on a heatsink?
<PriceChild> defcon, applications > accessories > terminal
<defcon> Deffy, had this nick since 95 hehe
<PriceChild> defcon, then right click and edit current profile
<defcon> o ok
<defcon> thnx
<truz_`24> Where is linux/config.h?
<Deffy|Laptop> hmmm 98 for me
<mirf> can you play  F.E.A.R on linux?
<jsntrenkler> Hello
<Deffy|Laptop> but I use the shortened form "Deffy" in IRC
<truz_`24> I have a module i'm trying to compile and it's looking for linux/config.h
<dbrewer_rjr> i can't get a cable modem connection working on ubuntu
<jsntrenkler> Anyone use the latest version of Debian?
<stefg> !games | mirf
<ubotu> mirf: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<zaggynl> mirf, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2878
<CodingZen> WTf? device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by hal
<QuixoticJ> mirf I think i heard of something called cedega that does that. but im not sure
<zaggynl> garbage rating, unless you find a native app, it isn't going to happen
<defcon> why does my ubuntu open konsole instead of terminal
<BigToe> What dangers are there from eating some toast that has been left on a heatsink?
<mirf> cheers stefg zaggynl  QuixoticJ
<Vegeta^> I tried the "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc4 /media/hdc4" (hdc4 is the device name), but then I get "You do not have permissions necessary to view the contents of "hdc4"."  How can I acces it then?
<zaggynl> welcome
<disclaimer> oh herro
<BigToe> :roll:
<mc44> BigToe: certain death
<BigToe> aw
<BigToe> but
<BigToe> why?
<disclaimer> BigToe!
<robthebob> is there any advantage in installing 64bit ubuntu over 32bit?
<riaal> Evening all! Im having some problems whit my harddriv and I think I have to reinstall ubuntu =( I don't wont this to happen again, how do you ppl backup your configs? Something like nortonghost? Raid? Or oldshcool "burning it to dvd" ?
<genii> Vegeta^:  Put -o user
<QuixoticJ> !games | QuixoticJ
<Jaszbo> How do I change my usb scanner permissions?
<disclaimer> robthebob, yes, nothing works
<BigToe> mc44, is there like some poison in the heatsink? D:
<robthebob> slightly concerned about repos being less up to date
<dyrne> Vegeta^: there is an automount script. /msg ubotu ntfs     <-- for information
<defcon> PriceChild, why does my ubuntu open konsole instead of terminal
<srthsrhsrthsrth> Can someone tell me how to download updates/security updates from another (non-ubuntu)computer so I can burn to disc....edgy i386
<PriceChild> robthebob, some small speed increases
<QuixoticJ> thats cool stefg any other commands ! like that I can use ?
<ompaul> robthebob, not unless you are a massive database person (gigs and gigs)
<PriceChild> robthebob, nothing too much. Many apps don't have 64bit versions either
<robthebob> well i had a read, and it seems like the only reason to run it is because you can
<PriceChild> robthebob, i suggest staying 32bit unless you know a good reason why not :)
<macpo3> xiine seems to be reporting: No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:///dev/hdb) .... could truy installing all the libxine packages I can I guess
<wxq2378> automounting of USB disks does not work after suspend to disk. how do i restart/activate it?
<BigToe> reboot
<grogoreo> hi
<robthebob> i use 64-bit windows, but i guess there aren't any advantages and loads of non-existent drivers
<dbrewer_rjr> i can't get the nic card to go out on the cable modem router
<dbrewer_rjr> i have tried everything
<PriceChild> robthebob, benefits are FAR outweighed by the disadvantages :)
<riaal> seriously, anyone doing some kind of backup on there ubuntu install? Whats the alternatives?
<stefg> QuixoticJ: '!' triggesr the bot .... /msg ubotu help is the most useful :-)
<QuixoticJ> i just partitioned the drive using gparted how can i make it where i can see so i can use it?
<robthebob> PriceChild: ok thanks, i guess i'll stick with 32 bit like my gentoo installations
<Vegeta^> genii: Where do I put that? Like this?:  "sudo mount -t ntfs -o user /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"? Because that doesn't work.
<shenki> hello. i'm using sources.list.d to keep my repositires in order, and was wondering how to set one .list file having priority over another
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<macd> riaal, what exactly are you asking?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<evil> does saying the word crack ban you from ubuntu? Maybe you're more on weed or what?..
<dbrewer_rjr> i can't connect to the cable router with my nic card. it works in windows.
<macd> dbrewer_rjr, did you power cycle the modem?
<grogoreo> in sound juicer you can change the ogg vorbis profile and the quality of the file; it is set at the moment to 0.5 (vorbisenc name=enc quality=0.5) and it comes out to 160kbs or something. On the vorbis FAQ it talks about a setting of 0 to 10, is this 0.0 to 0.10?
<ori> can I get help compiling lame library?
<shenki> as in, one of the lists has my ISP's mirror, which is faster...but lags behind the main mirror, so i'd like the main to be check secondarily. when using sources.list, i'd just place one below the other
<genii> Vegeta^:  Reverse -t and -o options
<cein> does anyone know about alt-tab while dragging in gnome/kde?
<PriceChild> ori, why when you can just install it?
<costian> irc.saunalahti.fi
<danshtr> hi all, are there restricted drivers for ati?
<dbrewer_rjr> macd: not since the changes were made to it... good idea
<ori> PriceChild: How do I install it?
<riaal> macd, I probably have to reinstall my ubuntu system.. having problems whit a harddrive... I don't want this to happen again so Im asking how you ppl backup your configs
<PriceChild> !info liblame
<BigToe> ori, reboot
<ubotu> Package liblame does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<evil> or maybe it is cracker who leads to being banned?
<PriceChild> ori, please don't listen to him :)
<psusi> riaal: why reinstall?
<Lamego> riaal, you should create /home as a dedicated partition
<allblacks> is there a program in linux that will ope DWG??
<khin> hi, does anyone know if there are precompiled files for gtk+ for ubuntu
<ori> PriceChild: am I violating a whole bunch of patents here? Is that the case?
<PriceChild> ori, sudo apt-get install liblame0
<defcon> PriceChild, im using a regular terminal, but it is not going back to command prompt
<mc44> danshtr: yes
<Lamego> that is usually enough if you need to reinstall the system
<danshtr> mc44: how do i enable it?
<defcon> its not going back to let me enter commands, it stays open
<riaal> Lamego, what? =S
<mc44> danshtr: on feisty?
<macd> riaal, in my case, I have /etc /var on seperate partitions, and /home/$user on a networked filesystem, but there are easier ways todo it, gnome has a nice backup util built in.
<srthsrhsrthsrth> Can someone tell me how to download updates/security updates from another (non-ubuntu)computer so I can burn to disc....edgy i386
<evil> non of these.. giving up.. going to eat something for inspiration.. ahem.. matlab? does it work? ..
<PriceChild> ori, dpends what country you are in... and whether your country believes the patents are legitimate (which isn't true even in places where software patents hold)
<ori> PriceChild: It is legal in my country
<CodingZen> Anyone wanna help me figure out why i cant unmount hda1 and 2
<PriceChild> ori, then you're fine
<genii> evil A pox be on matlab!    LOL
<riaal> macd, I have a fileserver running, but I hade no ide you could do that
<Vegeta^> genii: That doesn't work either: "sudo mount -o user -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1".. I'll try reading the info giving by ubotu
<BigToe> CodingZen, typo?
<CodingZen> BigToe: typo?
<xgermx> CodingZen>	sudo umount hda1
<wxq2378> CodingZen: still open files? "lsof" for example can help open files
<ori> PriceChild: Is there a command to find where liblame0 is sitting? I need to locate it for Audacity
<riaal> psusi, my harddrive is messed up =/
<macd> srthsrhsrthsrth, Im not exactly sure, but that would be a great improvement for apt or update-manager compile a list of packages with links for the downloads and have a psuedo repo created on a usb stick/cdrom then have apt use it.
<genii> Vegeta^:  The "user" option lets regular users mount and use the device but normally it is an option in the fstab and not put from the command-line.
<PriceChild> ori, why? sudo apt-get install audacity ?
<riaal> macd, you have any url to some guide of that? what to google for?
<CodingZen> unmount: no such command
<mc44> CodingZen: umount
<genii> CodingZen: umount
<wxq2378> CodingZen: no "n"
<macsim> CodingZen, c umount
<psusi> riaal: is it really messed up, or do you just want to replace it before it does get really messed up?
<BigToe> CodingZen, umount
<ori> PriceChild: when you export to MP3 it asks you to locate the libmp3lame.so library
<psusi> riaal: i.e. why not just copy your current system to the new disk?
<ori> PriceChild: due to lame not being free or something, so you need to locate it yourself
<CodingZen> BigToe: sweet.. thnx...
<macd> riaal, In my case, my file server runs NFS, then you simply mount your NFS share on your workstation (also allows you to use multiple workstations that all seem identical)   you should search for mouning /home directoies on an NFS share
<CodingZen> anyone know how to let me mount unmount stuff on my Non root user without sudo?
<PriceChild> ori, /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0
<Nitro> what cards does the vesa driver work on?
<Nitro> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<riaal> psusi, its not messed up but the partions is overlaping and Im loosing 300gb.. when I look at the hdd in any "partion aplication" it shows up as one 350 gb empty drive. but my ubuntu install is on 50gb of them.. do you understand what i mean? =S
<macd> CodingZen, there are flags you can set in fstab to allow that, type 'man fstab'
<BigToe> none of them
<psusi> CodingZen: add the user option to the /etc/fstab entry
<MrC_> hi there Reinstore the Ubuntu usplash after a Kubuntu Install  ?
<idefixx> macd: im not sure but doesnt synaptic have an option to create a 'download list' or script.
<assasukasse> hi everyone, is that possible to make nm-applet start with the network disabled?
<MrC_> does anyone knows how to do that?
<macd> idefixx, I dont know if I've seen that, let me see
<riaal> macd, Im running NFS to.. thanks!
<mosibfu> hey, i have kindof a funny question, i have 198.4 gb total, 52 gb free, home folder is 11 mb, rest (without media) is 15gb.. where did the rest go? :$
<PriceChild> BigToe, Please stop giving obviously incorrect advice.
<psusi> riaal: no, what do you mean overlapping?  what's your fdisk -l look like?
<mosibfu> err home folder is 11 gb my bad
<macd> mosibfu, 'df -h' may help explain that
<compengi> after i eject my flash drive and unplug it, the icon in the places left tab in nautilus is still visible and after i plug the flash it's not auto-mounted, i need to mount it manually. any idea?
<BigToe> PriceChild, aw.
<mosibfu> massive thnx macd ill give it a tru
<khin> is gtk+ installed as part of any ubuntu system?
<genii> mosibfu: Either you have only partitons declared adding up to 80G or your bios may not understand drives > 80Gb
<khin> im trying to use some libraries and they say they need gtk+ installed first
<macd> idefixx, I see a place in synaptic to load updates from a cd/dvd but not the other way around
<riaal> psusi, oh wait a sec, it looks like its working, let me send you a dump of the fdisk -l
<riaal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<outlet> Hello
<wxq2378> automounting of USB disks does not work after suspend to disk. how do i restart/activate it?
<dcordes> I'm looking for an explanation on how to create a NAT and dhcp server for a ppp connetion (got an old x86 box with 2 NICs running feisty). Somebody has a clue?
<starGaming> Is there any advantage about installing 32-bit ubuntu on a 64-bit core?
<outlet> hm... may i ask a question about a USB - DVB- adapter
<mosibfu> i have a nforce 4, 250 gb maxtor sata drive, /dev/sda2 is 136G used (with df -h)
<Catoptromancy> I have aptituded sun-java6-plugin  and still cant get yahoo games
<Catoptromancy> looks like install went ok
<PriceChild> starGaming, you get the best selection of packages
<macd> dcordes, you should read about iptables.
<idefixx> macd: File -> generate packe download script, never used it though. gonne check out what that does now :)
<wxq2378> starGaming: yes, better support. e.g. no flash for 64 bit etc
<tondar> recommend a programming language for linux
<compengi> !ask > outlet
<macd> idefixx, I dont even see that, hehe
<starGaming> Still not ported, yes?
<dyrne> tondar: cobol
<wxq2378> tondar: python :-)
<ompaul> tondar, python at the desktop level
<tondar> i want it to be GUI
<dcordes> macd, I'm looking not only for iptables but also for dhcp.
<genii> mosibfu: Alls well then
<riaal> psusi, check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21171/  looks like the old empty windows partion is showing  (its on the 300gb disk)
<tondar> and to make GUI with
<Pici> tondar: gambas
<starGaming> Smalltalk/Squeak
<Pici> tondar: I havent used it, but I hear its easy to use
<outlet> I have problems while using the Pinnacle usbstick, i have already aquired the ubuntu-wiki but the links gaven in there are incorrect
<macd> dcordes, then add dhcpd to your reading list ;)
<mosibfu> @genii but where in my / is that data? i cannot imagine i installed so much.
<idefixx> macd: well its a dumb wget script.. you'd still have to make a repository, for which you could use mini-dinstall or something
<macd> dcordes, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8971.html should help you.
<juice`> is it possible to autologon in ubuntu? i really need it - i use ubuntu as remote system without keyboard and some services are started AFTER i login
<riaal> psusi, you still here mate?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tikka> How does the auto disk mounting work? I have a few paritions and one of them will not mount automatically and a normal user cannot write to it ?
<tondar> notice: I am a programmer, looking for a good start to program in linux, something that is used widely specially to design gui apps
<macd> idefixx, yes, sounds like a good place for improvement with synaptic/apt
<tondar> gambas, python ... ?
<dyrne> juice`: sudo gdmsetup  and there is option for autologin
<juice`> dyrne: thank you.
<Pici> tondar: python is very widely used
<ori> PriceChild: I cannot find it
<evil> still not banned? impressing! 0 kb left on harddisk - does it work? -- leaving from myself.. p.s.: don't let immoral crackers invade your heavenly divine irc room..
<genii> mosibfu: The bloat could be anyplace, unfortunately. But I usually find a horrible cause of disappearing space is humungous logs
<tondar> Pici: yeah thought so
<Twitwi> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but my computer won't boot from the CD, even if I change my boot config -_-
<mosibfu> @genii that could make sense, running with overclock, had some crashes befor i had it stabile.. where can i delete logs?
<tondar> ok what is a good reference for python prog in linux?
<starGaming> any clue how to remove Int 14 error while installing on an amd64 using i386 install?
<tondar> ?
<tikka> Twitwi, maybe the cd is not written properly
<dyrne> tondar: common wisdom would say ruby or python but i think learning scripting bash and then c/c++ is more satisfying
<genii> mosibfu: Usually they are all in /var/log
<mosibfu> @twitwi you might wanna hit f8 when it loads bios, sometimes it gives menu from wich disck to boot, might help
<tondar> dyrne: well
<tondar> maybe
<nix> Hello everybody
<JammasterJay> How do i check my wireless connection speed?
<Twitwi> Yes it is, it works just fine and tells me to boot from the CD, but I just can't boot from CD
<genii> mosibfu: (and various subdirs of that)
<skiper> ybermaya.net
<Twitwi> mosibfu: Already used F8 ;)
<eternal_p> JammasterJay: iwlist rate
<tondar> but I want something with fair amount of references and also up to date
<grogoreo> in sound juicer you can change the ogg vorbis profile and the quality of the file; it is set at the moment to 0.5 (vorbisenc name=enc quality=0.5) and it comes out to 160kbs or something. On the vorbis FAQ it talks about a setting of 0 to 10, is this 0.0 to 0.10?
<mosibfu> genii: about 750 mb in var. cant be missing 100 gb in there i guess..
<tondar> you know something that is used generally by most
<XiXaQ> What's the command for deactivating a network interface?
<ori> c compiler cannot create executables, what command do I use to fix this?
<wxq2378> XiXaQ: ifdown eth0
<LjL> !build-essential > ori    (ori, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erUSUL> grogoreo: 0.1 to 1
<outlet> How can I make ubuntu to accept the DVB stick? it even dont recognize that i have plugget it in ...
<tondar> ok any good sites or references for python on linux
<tondar> and gimme an IDE for it too
<psusi> riaal: oh wow, that is hosed up, how the heck did you do that?
<albert> hi, i need a tool for ripping my audio-cds to mp3 (mp3 cause of my mp3-player, which doesn't support ogg). also i need it to "overread" damaged parts instead of braking down my pc (which happened to me with some tools)
<grogoreo> erUSUL: so a 5 in the FAQ is 0.5 in the encoder?
<xgermx> XiXaQ - eth0 down  (replace eth0 w/ the name of your adapter)
<Pici> tondar: I use SPE, and python.org has some good places to get started
<ori> thanks
<erUSUL> grogoreo: yes, that's the idea
<grogoreo> erUSUL: that's great, thanks man
<tondar> Pici: SPE is an IDE?
<tondar> Pici: any link ?
<genii> mosibfu: There was some command I previously did to discover the large files but offhand forget atm. May be ls -Rh variation with grep for Gb   or similar
<Pici> tondar: Yep. Hold on.
<Molluck> how many tests are there for memtest 86 v1.65?
<Alexio> hey, I need some help. I've just installed ubuntu server (7.04) and I'm trying to install the desktop with sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop. However, it doesn't ever find any packages. What am I doing wrong?
<ahaskins> Hello, everyone.
<erUSUL> albert: grip or sound juicer
<albert> Alexio: gnome-desktop
<ompaul> Molluck, you reboot and use it with no other software running and leave it as long as you want
<Pici> tondar: http://pythonide.blogspot.com/  Its in the repos too I believe.
<Alexio> albert they changed the name?
<psusi> riaal: you seem to have your swap partition, an ntfs partition, and a fat32 partition all in the same space
<mc44> Alexio: are you connected to the internet?
<riaal> psusi, no problem at all, just put a #&/( windows dvd in the cd and it will kindly do it for you =)
<craigbass1976> I can't start up apache2.  I don't get any errors or anything.  Did I install it right?  There's an apache2 in my /etc/init.d, and there's also an apache, but that's 1.3
<Alexio> yes
<tondar> Pici: thank you
<mc44> Alexio: no ubuntu-desktop is the right name
<tondar> Pici: you a programmer?
<Alexio> when I use nslookup google.com, it works
<ompaul> Molluck, but it does not catch 100% which is why I said 3 live cds
<Molluck> ompaul, that doesn't answer my question. i want to know how many tests there are. I'm on test #7.
<psusi> riaal: so I assume that your windows install is trashed?
<Alexio> I havn't touched the sources list
<albert> Alexio: i think it's gnome-desktop, even though i don't understand why you did a server install in the first place
<mc44> Alexio: what error does apt give?
<albert> erUSUL, thanks
<Alexio> it says no packages will be installed
<ahaskins> Hmmmmm... I, too, have a question. Something's messed up with my video output driver, and I don't know what it is. When I try to play a movie file, the video is black... until I try to resize or move the window, then it flickers on and off.
<mc44> Alexio: because...
<ahaskins> This happens in VLC, and Media Player. MPlayer refuses to play without a video output.
<Bagoor> I'm looking for a screen capture application to capture some 3D stuff. Give me a suggestion :)
<DeafByBeheading> how do i set up my boot scripts (on the command line--I'm configuring a server with no X) to automatically configure my wireless card when booting up? someone pointed me to man interfaces, but i'm still a little lost. i understand how to do it once using iwconfig, but i want it to happen automagically on boot.
<Alexio> packages containing "ununtu-desktop" in their description: a whole load of useless packages
<khin> hi, is there some standard place i should check on ubuntu if i want to see if any random piece of software is installed already
<jrib> ahaskins: weird, did it ever work right?
<Alexio> then it says, no package will be installed
<jrib> khin: synaptic
<tondar> Pici: with this SPE IDE can you do gui too?
<Alexio> couldn't find matching package "ubuntu-desktop"
<Alexio> is what it says
<ahaskins> jrib: Yeah, it did for awhile. Beryl might have messed with it.
<psusi> riaal: it looks like your linux install should be ok... so what do you want to do now?  get rid of the broken windows partitions?
<riaal> psusi, thing is, I had windows installed on partion 1 (~80gb) removed it and formated the drive to ext3 but kept my ntfs partion 2 (~200gb) to sort the files later.. now partion 2 is empty and I want to format it to ext3 but everything shows as one disk =/
<albert> Alexio: i think it's gnome-desktop
<mc44> Alexio: try sudo apt-get update
<Alexio> it finds nothing
<tondar> Pici: by the way what do I need in order to start?
<ducktape> Goddammit!! (So I'm new to Ubuntu) I'm thinking let's help out the community and write a tutorial on Gimp; I've done that in html and now I want to upload that to my server using an FTP program (I'm using GFTP): First of all uploading a folder doesn't seem to work; second permission denied (grrrr)
<albert> sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop
<jrib> ahaskins: ah yeah, that's a very good theory.  Try disabling beryl and see if that's the cause?
<mc44> albert: no, ubuntu-desktop is right
<Alexio> I'll try
<erUSUL> DeafByBeheading: edit /etc/network/interfaces (man interfaces for info on how to do it)
<albert> ok
<Alexio> nope, didn't find it
<Alexio> why am I not connecting?
<MrC_> is there any ubuntu programer in here?
<craigbass1976> Oh, now I've got it, but I had to go into usr/sbin to start apache2ctl.
<mc44> Alexio: what happens when you sudo apt-get update?
<mosibfu> @genii: stupid me did that in /   i have 450 gb total...
<Alexio> AH THANK YOU
<Alexio> it's downloading LOADs of stuff
<MrC_> or someone the development team
<Alexio> finally some progress
<wxq2378> ducktape: nautilus (file managers) should be able to do FTP too, if you want to try a different client
<psusi> riaal: then remove all of those screwed up partitions and then create a new one in the free space
<riaal> psusi,  yeh, check this out: http://www.soundaddict.se/fdisk.jpg
<ducktape> I just want to help out :p
<Alexio> but now I need the desktop installed
<Alexio> so I try again?
<mc44> yes
<genii> mosibfu: I'm thinking something like ls -lRSh /<somedir>     that will sort by size
<ahaskins> jrib: Yeah, that did it... is there any way to let them work simultaneously?
<Alexio> yes it's working
<Alexio> ah, no, it didn't work
<Alexio> it updated the tree
<Alexio> which took some time
<Alexio> then said couldn't find package
<jrib> !enter | Alexio
<ubotu> Alexio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tondar> Pici: u there? can I do gui with spe?
<ducktape> oh wait it did work: the premiere of my tutorial: http://rynwalt.be/gimp/
<mosibfu> @genii ill run it from / anyway, i have no other partitions for linux and thats the only partition in sys that misses dating
<riaal> psusi, thats exactly what I want to do..
<Alexio> ok gnome-desktop didn't work, but ubuntu-desktop does
<DeafByBeheading> erUSUL: Thanks, but man interfaces is a little over my head (and I'm not a complete n00b). Are there any, uh, man interfaces walkthroughs?
<jrib> ahaskins: see if change the video output to x11 helps.  Try asking in #ubuntu-effects too, someone there may know more about this issue
<mc44> Alexio: like I said... :P
<starGaming> any clue how to remove Int 14 error while installing on an amd64 using i386 install?
<tondar> Pici: and where do I get started, what do I need to program in python? only SPE is enough?
<Alexio> it's working now, thank you :)
<genii> mosibfu: Be prepared to go have a snooze! ROFL
<psusi> riaal: oh wait
<psusi> riaal: sorry, I'm an idiot, there's nothing wrong with that layout
<Bagoor> No body knows a screen capture application ?
<dyrne> Bagoor: screenshot or screencast (movie)?
<ahaskins> jrib: I'd already tried changing the video output to X11, but thanks for the advice about #ubuntu-effecs, I'll see what I can do. Thanks for your help! =)
<wxq2378> Bagoor: for a single image? just press the print screen button
<psusi> riaal: you have an extended partition in slot 2 which contains your swap and ntfs partitions, they do not overlap
<outlet> My PC ignores the Dualcore, i cant boot with the "generic"kernel any ideas?
<marek_> no
<Alexio> so all I needed to do was the update command before I could install anything with aptitude
<riaal> psusi, well, how do I get rid of it then? all aplications show the hole thing whit the linux install as one drive
<Bagoor> dyrne, screencast
<psusi> riaal: I'm not sure why gparted is being stupid, but fdisk says it's fine
<genii> outlet: use as kernel optio    notsc   with generic kernel (it is smp)
<craigbass1976> Hey, anyone an apache guru here?  Problem solved.  I mv /etc/init.d/apache2 /etc/init.d/apache2.bak, then ln -s /usr/sbin/apache2ctl /etc/init.d/apache2 and now I'm all set.  But why didn't this work out of the box, or right after the initial apache2 install?
<outlet> what pls? ^^ sorry, complete ubuntu noob
<riaal> psusi, can I use fisk to remove the partion? I ran partion magic frome a windows computer on it and it screamed overlap
<psusi> riaal: err, wait a second... maybe it isn't fine.... sda3 SHOULD be sda5 and sda5 should be sda6...
<mosibfu> @genii i have amd 4400+ dual core, love the way linux is made, doesnt even lagg a bit now ;)
<psusi> riaal: yes, use fdisk to delete sda5 and sda2, then you may be able to mount sda3 and get the data off it
<genii> mosibfu: My next box will be some dual-core thing. I'm looking at a dual cpu mb which would wourk out to quad core
<dyrne> Bagoor: ive heard good things about istanbul but never used it i normally do something like: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/03/09/2013236
<aergn> my screen resolution sucks and i can't figure how to install the nvidia driver
<erUSUL> DeafByBeheading: you can search in google for example "stanzas" for how to configure an interface for example a simple wired iface with ip by dhcp is a two lines "auto eth0 <newline> iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<riaal> psusi, what data? only care about the data on the ext3 partion
<aergn> is there anyone who can help me with that?
<mosibfu> @genii i would say go for amd, on intel the cores communicate over fsb taking bandwith ;)
<XiXaQ> xgermx, do you know if this is the same as using network-manager to deactivate a connection?
<aergn> please? :s
<Bagoor> dyrne, ok, thx
<psusi> riaal: ohh, well if you don't want the data on the ntfs partition then blow that away too
<javb> people, o need a web page designer to be used under Ubuntu, like Frontpage or DreamWeaver.. (something opensource..) any ideas.. ? Not Bluefish please.
<genii> outlet Did you download the regular or alternate installcd?
<DeafByBeheading> erUSUL: alright, I'll give it another stab. thanks.
<xgermx> XiXaQ>	sorry, not sure
<clar1> has anyone got kitchensync to work with bluetooth
<aergn> maybe a website where I can get more help?
<premier> !nvidia > aergn
<mosibfu> @javb install wine, use dreamweaver ;)
<javb> hehe, thanks.
<riaal> psusi, so remove sda2 and sda3?
<erUSUL> DeafByBeheading: look here the section "Adding to interfaces" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<psusi> riaal: and 5
<javb> mosibfu, there no option? :p
<genii> mosibfu: I'm still researching :) I like to get a bleeding edge box every 5 yrs then run it to the ground LOL
<riaal> psusi, thats a swap?
<aergn> thanx premier!
<mosibfu> @javb ive been looking at some web designing stuff aswell, none work as nice as the ones im used to
<psusi> riaal: it's inside the extended partition sda2, so you have to remove it in order to remove sda2
<wxq2378> is it realy that any of the 1300 people here has absolutely no clue about the automount feature of ubuntu? 'cause i asked a few times for help now, always beeing ignored. automatic mount (usb disk) does not work anymore after a suspend and resume. i'd like to reactivate/fix that feature. i bet there is a script or deamon i can kick off.. i just don't know which
<CheshireViking> javb, have you looked at nvu from synaptic
<mosibfu> @genii i bought 4400+ run it 5200+ its kinda nice :P
<riaal> psusi, is this safe for my linux install or do I need to start backup first?
<javb> CheshireViking, nvu is not available at 7.04
<mosibfu> @genii lol its done
<genii> outlet When the cdrom begins to boot (on the alternate install cdrom) you can hit f6 key then add onto the end of the line it will use for loading the kernel.
<DeafByBeheading> erUSUL: awesome. i think that's just what I was looking for.
<javb> i checked it out, very very bad. :S
<CheshireViking> javb, rite, i didn't know that
<psusi> riaal: safe
<erUSUL> DeafByBeheading: no problem
<riaal> psusi, cheers =)
<aro> wxq2378, most of the 1300 people in here are AFK
<aro> wxq2378, are you comfortable with editing text files to fix your problem
<Willbert> if people dont answer they dont know the answer... check forums/online documentation
<aro> wxq2378, because you can add something to /etc/fstab for automount
<zaggynl> What's the fastes way to copy a whole drive to another
<zaggynl> *fastest
<wxq2378> aro: probably, but i asked on different days and times, and you're the first one that answers :-)
<genii> mosibfu: Did you find what was chewing up space?
<sileni> hello, does anyone in here knowledgable with dual booting?
<dyrne> zaggynl: dd? cat?
<aro> wxq2378, this is just an example of a line from my /etc/fstab that you can use to help you
<mosibfu> @genii well.. my terminal has less lines then i have files, fixing that now :P
<aro> wxq2378, /dev/sdb1 /media/external2 ntfs-3g defaults,rw,auto,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<psusi> zaggynl: cp -a /foo /bar
<erUSUL> wxq2378: hald ? but it could be a bug in the usb kernel subsystem... try udevmonitor to see if the device creation/recognition is delivered to userspace also check the los to see if the usb stick is actually recogniced
<riaal> psusi, have any sugestion on how the command might look? =S
<zaggynl> psusi, heh okay
<psusi> riaal: what command?
<wxq2378> aro: it works fine after a reboot, but the automount somehow gets corrupted after suspend/resume. a reboot fixes it temporarily.
<aro> wxq2378, oh, you're having suspend problems, sorry I don't know about that
<genii> mosibfu: You could always just pipe the ls results to a file then look with some editor
<aro> wxq2378, I've never been a big fan of using that so I don't know :(
<riaal> psusi, for removing the partions?
<psusi> riaal: fdisk /dev/sda
<sileni> i need advise on dual booting with 40 gb hd windows xp already installed
<wxq2378> erUSUL: ok i'll try udevmonitor, dont know that one yet. the stick is recognized, i see the usual messages in dmesg. i also used /etc/init.d/dbus restart (which seems to reload hal too), which did not help
<CheshireViking> javb, just done a search on the web, looks like nvu has been replaced https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer
<riaal> psusi, forgot about that, thanks again
<ompaul> !dualboot | sileni
<ubotu> sileni: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<wxq2378> aro: i like when all the windows are still open the next day i boot the pc. and i can safe power while i'm not at the box :-)
<deCon> Cables, if your around...can you help me get my wifi card recognized in xubuntu...no one in that channel is helpful right now
<stefg> sileni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<deCon> can someone in here help me get wifi recognized in xubuntu?!
<ompaul> deCon, go to #xubuntu they would be better
<defcon> I Have a BIG problem, I installed kubuntu-desktop with apt-get and some other files, and it removed most of my system menu somehow, how do I restore the menu's and things back to when I installed ubuntu
<deCon> ompaul, did, they are useless right now
<defcon> desktop effects is gone and a bunch of other things
<defcon> dissapeared
<javb> CheshireViking, thanks, let me check, anyway, its weird  there is no a real deal with HTML designers
<wxq2378> erUSUL: seems like the events are there: "UEVENT[1179343324.009975]  add      /block/sdb/sdb1 (block)" and "UDEV  [1179343324.065325]  add      /block/sdb/sdb1 (block)" but no drives appear in /media
<defcon> what should I do :(
<sss> 
<ompaul> defcon, so you had berl installed guess you need to talk with #ubuntu-effects
<craigbass1976> How do I totally nuke application installs, like apache.  apt-get remove doesnt get rid of everything
<defcon> berl ?
<defcon> ompaul, berl?
<dyrne> craigbass1976: use --purge as well
<erUSUL> wxq2378: do not know then :(
<ompaul> beryl
<defcon> what is that
<craigbass1976> dyrne, apt-get remove --purge?
<riaal> psusi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21174/ write changes?
<mosibfu> @genii thats a damn good idea, i was just scrolling in terminal (after making it allow 36000 lines
<dyrne> craigbass1976: i believe so
<wxq2378> erUSUL: thanks for trying :-) at least i know a useful tool more
<outlet> Problem: While booting with generic kernel it takes about 3 minutes without respond, after pulling out the plug and starting in recoverymode the last line says: Waiting for Root - about a long time. I have no Idea...
<psusi> riaal: yep
<ompaul> defcon, you said effects howevert this may help - no promises >>>sudo dpkg-reconfigure #ubuntu-desktop <<<
<genii> pulling plug = always a Bad Idea
<riaal> psusi, ehm, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21175/
<outlet> genii: i know, but nothing else works...
<stefg> outlet: you need to boot with an UUID- root instead of a /dev/* root. check your /boot/grub/menu.lst  and possibly sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<riaal> psusi, rebot? (scared) =)
<mosibfu> @genii cant find it anywhere, ill try later.. dont have a clue where it is atm
<psusi> riaal: yep... it can't update it cause the disk is being used... you have to reboot for the changes to take effect
<genii> outlet: Did you do the boot from alternate install cd then hit f6 and put at the end of the line    notsc  ?
<defcon> defcon@ion:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<defcon> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: ubuntu-desktop is not installed
<defcon> defcon@ion:~$
<riaal> psusi, wish my luck! :D thanks again
<genii> outlet: This is sometimes a kernel switch/option that is needed for dual-core cpu installation
<ompaul> defcon, so you installed kde - and now you do that .. what did you have installed in the first place
<cesar10> alguem do brasil ?
<soso> multicast bei ubuntu wegen upnp ????
<defcon> ompaul, I had ubuntu, and installed kde and kubuntu desktop
<defcon> ompaul, can I pop in my live cd and repair it?
<ompaul> defcon, ehh do this, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and sit back for a while
<defcon> ok
<outlet> genii & stefg: im now on with the 386kernel, the notsc command is not known by grub
<fiber> hello, i'm having an odd problem for when my laptop (amd64, feisty) goes into screensaver/lock mode.  basically it looks like the color depth has gone down! i can post a screenshot if necissary, has anyone run into this before?
<outlet> Would it make sense if i use that reconfigure command with the "generic kernel" instead of using the actual ?
<ikonia> outlet: you don't configure the kernel
<_Rubyxx> when I use my live CD, I have no internet connection. Is there a workaround?
<defcon> ompaul, how do I change how ubuntu looks
<defcon> its finished
<ikonia> defcon: change the theme
<ikonia> _Rubyxx: depends why you have no internet connection
<genii> outlet The notsc option is not for grub, it is to put after the line which loads the linux. From the regular install cd you cannot put this. From the alternate install cdrom, when it comes to a main screen you put F6 key then go to the end of the line which it takes to load linux (not grub) then add the word  notsc   then hit enter
<riaal> psusi, looks like it works!
<mosibfu> @genii i found it.. do not empty users trash with roots trash, it will only move it around lol
<defcon> ok
<defcon> for some reason my minimize maximize doesnt work right
<riaal> psusi, Do I need to restor the swap somehow?
<defcon> the bottons stick
<genii> mosibfu: Hah :) Well, good thing you tracked it down anyhow
<psusi> riaal: wouldn't be a bad idea
<outlet> genii: Where to find the alternate boot cd?
<_Rubyxx> ikonia: Well I do have an internet connection as u can see :)....The live CD does not pick it up
<riaal> psusi, easyest way?
<mosibfu> @genii took me some time to realize what it could be, then i remembered :P
<ikonia> _Rubyxx: but why - does it not get a dhcp address, can the network card not be seen etc etc
<riaal> psusi, *easiest way
<mosibfu> @genii i had formatted my other 2 discs (total 200 gb) and saved the stuff on my desktop, that was in my roots trash...
<defcon> my minimize/maximize doesnt work right it sticks when I click on the bottons
<defcon> and dont let me
<riaal> how big does a swap drive need to be?
<defcon> any ideas
<_Rubyxx> I had been trying to figure that out for over a month....bcos it seemed to be an isolated case that only this cd wasn't working, maybe I shd try another download
<psusi> riaal: use fdisk to create a new partition for it, mkswap on that partition, then fix your /etc/fstab to refer to the new partition
<riaal> psusi, thanks, how big? 1gb?
<mosibfu> @riaal: well about 3 gb minus the amount of ram u have
<_Rubyxx> ikonia: I had been trying to figure that out for over a month....bcos it seemed to be an isolated case that only this cd wasn't working, maybe I shd try another download
<genii> outlet: One moment, I am trying to find it
<riaal> mosibfu, 0 then ;)
<psusi> riaal: up to you really... I usually try to make it at least as large as total ram so I can use suspend to disk
<ikonia> _Rubyxx: have you checked to see if it can see your network card ?
<mosibfu> @riaal in that case i'd stick to 1 at least, maybe 2.. ;)
<DeafByBeheading> erUSUL: awesome, i am on t3h int4w3bs now (that is, on the server, obviously--i'm typing this from my laptop).
<riaal> mosibfu, psusi thanks!
<dyrne> riaal: i dont worry about suspend and have 256mb swap on a newer comp. it hardly touches it anyway
<teer2> someone just told me that AMD64 chips run 32-bit code already without emulation.
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> thats right
<PriceChild> teer2, yes
<genii> outlet just go to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download    then check off the box at bottom that says you want the alternate cd before picking a mirror
<compengi> gnomefreak, after i eject my flash drive and unplug it, the icon in the places left tab in nautilus is still visible and after i plug the flash it's not auto-mounted, i need to mount it manually and when i check it's properties it would give me the same ones of my flash. any idea?
<_Rubyxx> ikonia: My network card from within Ubuntu Live?
<outlet> Thx
<teer2> hmm - any idea where I can find more information on using AMD64 for 32-bit apps?
<ikonia> _Rubyxx: yes
<DeafByBeheading> now, can anyone point me to getting samba working? i need to copy files from a windows machine to this new server.
<ikonia> teer2: what do you want to know
<Phab> test
<ikonia> teer2: the amd64 chips will run 32bit, however they will only run 32bit apps IF the operating system supports 32bit
<wxq2378> teer2: there is not much special about it. teh AMD64 is reverse compatible to 32bits app.
<riaal> psusi, stupid question: make swap first? primary or second partion?
<teer2> I am very much enjoying the 64-bit support in Ubuntu Feisty, but there are still lots of apps (mostly closed-source) that will not run on my machine
<outlet> genii: is it important to take the egdy alternate cd? that isnt choosable
<_Rubyxx> ikonia: ok I'll try that, but it means I'll have to logout and come back here later.
<mosibfu> @teer2 there is some stuff on google, basically u have a 32bit lin vmachine in 64bit linux as far as i know, i just installed 32bit (im noob so why make it too hard)
<ikonia> teer2: right, so your using a 64bit OPERATING SYSTEM, which doesn't support 32bit apps
<psusi> riaal: you mean primary or extended?  may as well make it primary since you arne't out of primary partitions yet
<teer2> ikonia: oh, of course.  that makes it all clear.  thank you
<ikonia> teer2: cool
<teer2> THANK YOU everyone who is porting code for the 64-bit version of Ubuntu THANK YOU!!
<riaal> psusi, and the rest of the space as ext3 extended?
<wxq2378> teer2: well there is a 32 bit support package which allows you to run some 32bit apps on your 64bit feisty. e.g. google earth runs fine that way
<genii> outlet Yes, the alternate cd. There is at the bottom of the page where it says:Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.    this is what you need
<psusi> riaal: actually, why not use gparted to just extend your existing partition to use up most of the free space, leaving room to create a swap partition after?
<teer2> I just installed Ur'Quan Masters through the Ubuntu repositories -- a remake of Starcon II using the 16-bit code that was made public domain.  I find this hilarious.
<Rob_Cam> Hello. I'va been following this how to (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29029) in order to compile and install Gnuitar on my Ubuntustudio Desktop. I can't execute the last 2 commnads ((sudo ./make, sudo ./make install)), I get the message : "sudo: ./make: command not found". What should i do?
<riaal> psusi, sounds great, how? modify the old one?
<DrLaunch> Hi! I have a Ubuntu installer suggestion.
<teer2> wxq2378: I do not want to use that unless I absolutely have got to do so.  I am so glad Ubuntu doesn't make me.
<riaal> psusi, It has a look symbol on it =/
<riaal> psusi, lock *lol*
<Scognito> hi
<arbrown> Rob_cam: install build-essential (sudo aptitude install build-essential)
<mirf> gnome has kinda frozen on me
<Rob_Cam> thanks arbrown
<DrLaunch> How about moving the boot loader installation option to the partition editor?
<Scognito> i'm using latest ubuntu with an nvidia ti4200, glxgears works fine with root, but not from user.... any hint?
<Generation> hey guys was wondering how to get my wireless card to work in feisty, its a desktop linksys
<bziobnic> how can I download a package from a repository without installing it?
<dyrne> DrLaunch: enhancement requests must be filled out in triplicate and then snail mailed to respective developers
<outlet> genii, but i have installed 6.10, should i update first? there is no alternatecd for that version
<wxq2378> teer2: i'm seeing of the "ia32-libs" package, check that out if you need to run proprietary apps
<DrLaunch> dyrne: lol
<mosibfu> scognito: have u enabled the restricted drivers in the user?
<mirf> nautilus crashed then suddenly I can't click any gnome panels and when I killed nautilus it's sill on running programs bar
<Scognito> mosibfu, yes i did
<nickrud> bziobnic, go thru packages.ubuntu.com, there are links at the bottom for getting individual debs
<genii> outlet One moment I will look for a 6.10 alternate cd. I know there is one but it seems no direct links now provided
<Generation> nyone know about wireless cards with feisty
<psusi> riaal: huh?
<teer2> wxq2378: isn't ia32-libs just emulation?
<Rob_Cam> arbrown, I did what u told me, but I still get the "sudo: ./make: command not found" message
<psusi> ia32-libs are the 32 bit libraries repackaged to install on 64 bit
<bziobnic> I have a machine that needs kernel headers package to compile the network driver. how can I get the package without an internet connection?
<javb> the page about NVU and Komposer AGAIN ? please?
<Generation> wireless less cards in Feisty, anyone ?
<bziobnic> nickrud: thanks
<mosibfu> Scognito: weird bug :S never had such a thing.. do the "desktop effects" work (just to test some other 3d stuff that needs it)
<wxq2378> teer2: it provides some common 32bit libraries which are used to link 32bits against to. the CPU already runs 32bit code w/o modification
<arbrown> Rob_Cam: what about just issuing 'make' instead of './make'?
<riaal> psusi, gparted shows a lock on that drive and I can't change it =/
<KakaRoT-|> bziobnic: downloading the package from a machine with a connection?
<bziobnic> yes
<johnnybuoy> !info cinelerra
<Rob_Cam> that worked allright arbrown! thanks a lot!
<ubotu> Package cinelerra does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<johnnybuoy> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<johnnybuoy> THX!!
<johnnybuoy> ;P
<psusi> riaal: hrm... you are running from the livecd right?
<riaal> psusi, well, forget out it..=) shall I make the last space as primary to?
<riaal> psusi, no? :D
<psusi> riaal: that's why... can't resize the disk while you are using it ;)
<riaal> psusi, buu! that sucks ;)
<Stormx2> Is there an easy way to list packages not installed from the repos?
<psusi> riaal: boot from the livecd and extend the partition leaving space for some swap at the end
<arbrown> Rob_Cam: glad to help. I'd suggest dropping the './' from make install as well. Additionally, the 'checkinstall' package may be somthing worth looking into. Instead of doing a 'make install' you use 'checkinstall' and a debian package of the program will be created for you allow integration into the package  manager.
<goalll> hi i'm not english. exist a chan italian?
<goalll> please
<wxq2378> Stormx2: use the sections in synaptic, or try "dpkg -l" in command line
<johnnybuoy> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stefg> !it
<johnnybuoy> :)
<teer2> wxq2378: Hmmmmm.... thanks for the advice
<johnnybuoy> goalll, ^^^
<DrLaunch> I think I'll have to install GRUB manually on my external hard drive.
<goalll> #ubuntu-it
<johnnybuoy> si
<goalll> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nil2> When I try to play a quicktime iPod ad on apple.com, it begins to play with the totem/gstreamer/thingy plugin thing for firefox, but then it switches after a second to "Download QuickTime to view the video." Ideas?
<Stormx2> wxq2378: Which section?
<mosibfu> goall, do: /join #ubuntu-it ;)
<DrLaunch> Any ideas about how to install GRUB on an external hard drive?
<Scognito> sorry my system crashed
<mosibfu> Scognito: welcome back
<Scognito> i read until i sayd "yes i have the restricted drivers enabled"
<Scognito> mosibfu, tnx
<goalll> mosibfu thanks!!!
<stefg> DrLaunch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wxq2378> Stormx2: the left sidebar has buttons. there you can set to show packages by state and choose to show only installed, upgardable or uninstalled packages
<juice`> what are other good movie players than standard totem ?
<preaction> juice`: VLC
<Scognito> i'm not a newbe but when coming with nvidia i'm somewhat one
<riaal> psusi, live cd's scares me but okey, thanks
<juice`> downloading it right now
<KakaRoT-> juice`: mplayer
<juice`> ok
<Stormx2> wxq2378: How does that help?
<wxq2378> juice`: i can recomend vlc too, see also xine/gxine
<DrLaunch> stefg: Thank you.
<mosibfu> scognito: maybe try the desktop effects (on cube stuff) that uses openGL if that doesnt work user driver is wrong
<mosibfu> scognito: i had non problem at all (2x 7600GT on SLI)
<Scognito> it's all super slow with
<Stormx2> wxq2378: Hmm. 'local or obsolute' ?
<Scognito> mosibfu, the strange thing is i installed feisty 2 times in a day
<desvee> tryed the help for sound in ubuntu with hda-intel, but nothing
<KLH> Hi, I've gotten UT GOTY to install correctly on Ubuntu 7.04, but there is severe mouse lag and the game chugs. The hardware is kind of old, but it should be able to run the game fine: P4, 384 MB ram, Nvidia Vanta JC9781. Any suggestions?
<Scognito> first time it worked like a charm
<Scognito> second time (this one) no
<genii> outlet Oddly ubuntu main site now carries Dapper or Feisty alternates. But here is a link that has the 6.10 alternate cd   http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu-cd/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<wxq2378> Stormx2: old packages no longer in the repositories or debs that you downloaded elsewhere are listed there
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mosibfu> Scognito: did it download the driver the second time aswell?
<Scognito> i just changed the motheboard and reinstalled (cause windows)
<Scognito> i formatted the hd so the istallation was from scratch again
<wxq2378> KLH maybe you need the other nvidia driver for propper 3d acceleration?
<Scognito> it's strange
<Scognito> because i think is something related to some permission
<KLH> You mean legacy drivers? I tried installing those through synaptic
<Scognito> since on root everything works as it should
<Scognito> (the user is in the video group also)
<mosibfu> Scognito with my nvidia driver i had max 1024 untill i edited xorg.conf, if u are running higher u might want to install another driver (from nvidia site)
<mosibfu> so u have most recent for the chip on your card (have no 4 fx to test it)
<Scognito> mosibfu, from root i run flawlessy at 1280x1024
<outlet> genii: thanks
<wxq2378> KLH: there is nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx you have to find yout which one is better for your card. and then you have to check your xorg.conf that the drivers are actally used
<ion> my minimize/maximize doesnt work right it sticks when I click on the bottons
<Scognito> i mean, from root everything works fine
<ion> buttons*
<nil2> Is http://www.apple.com/itunes/ads/medium.html working for anyone with Feisty (who's not using some non-standard media player)?
<desvee> need help with sound on an Acer Aspire 5050
<genii> outlet Keep us posted on results
<mosibfu> wxq has a point, can u copy the info of the driver (just the caption or something with names) so i can check for a sec?
<khin> generally speaking, if im a desktop user should i upgrade to feistry from dapper
<mosibfu> its found in xorg.conf
<wxq2378> KLH: that is the driver in xorg.conf should be named "nvidia" (not "nv")
<Ireclan> I need  help. My installation of the win32 media plugins is not working...
<sebastianffx> somebady can help me??? i dont know how to give more space for ubuntu of a windows particion(Sorry, my english is not the best ^_^), but i try with Gparted and it don worksit dont let me to unmount and rezise particions :(
<outlet> first result, 1 and 1/2 half hours of downloading ^^
<Niklas_E> is there any script in ubuntu that cleans up the mythtv recording lists if you have moved the file?
<Nubbie> niklas_E: like the database?
<mosibfu> sebastianffx: you could try "partition magic" under windows, then reinstall ubuntu, has less chance to corrupt
<Nubbie> sebastianffx: gparted also has a live cd.
<sebastianffx> but, there is not a way to do it without rreinstalling ubuntu??
<wxq2378> sebastianffx: you cant resize the partitions that are mounted. but booting the livecd and then resizing might help
<Niklas_E> yep, the database
<sebastianffx> ok ill tri
<sebastianffx> thanx
<mosibfu> sebastianffx: then i suggest partition magic from under windows, that always worked for me
<Nubbie> Niklas_E: use that mysqladmin gui program to backup the database
<outlet> Next one: still trying to get my DvBstick run, already compiled drivers, but seems to be the wrong one, is somewhere a driverbase or something like that?
<juice`> my xvid movies are pixalized, any idea why? the same movies works fine on windows
<kdub432> juice`, did you install the xvid codecs from source?
<Nubbie> juice`: are you using compiz/beryl?
<Ireclan> I'm having problems with my win32 codecs...Help? Please?
<juice`> not using beryl
<wepeel> Hi all. Does ubuntu come with a way to convert djvu to pdf?
<juice`> kdub432: no
<craigbass1976> ok, apt-get --purge blah is not getting rid of all of blah.  In regards to apache, I still have /etc/init.d/apache, and /usr/sbin/apachectl.  I've no idea what else there is kicking around, but I thought there was a way to COMPLETELY remove something with apt-get.
<juice`> kdub432: from apt-get
<Sergo> hello, why Evince can't proccess .djvu? This slow my pc very highlu
<Niklas_E> thanks
<Sergo> with .pdf tnere are no problems
<kdub432> juice`, you may want to try building from source if the package doesnt work
<Kaur> when I press the power button of my laptop it doesn't react as it should. It does nothing actually. I think the problem is somehow related to acpid start time because when i uninstall acpid and then reinstall it everything is fine. Till I reboot..
<Kaur> Ideas?
<wepeel> Sergo: are you able to convert djvu to pdf?
<eternal_p> does anyone know of a PCL to PS converter (print driver) so I can convert PCL command print doucmnets to pdf?
<sileni> who was the person that gave me the website to dual boot like 20 mins ago
<Sergo> wepeel: i don't know how to do this
<Sergo> ok
<Nubbie> sileni: are you trying to install ubuntu beside XP?
<nexusSTONE> hi
<sileni> Nubbie: es
<sileni> yes
<sileni> i already have xp installed now i want to install ubuntu
<Nubbie> sileni: all you need to do is defragment the xp drive, run the ubuntu live cd installation, resize the XP drive so there is free space trailing it, then create your new partitions in the free space.
<sileni> i already defragmented according to teh guide but i closed it now i cant find the guide
<sileni> yes
<sileni> parition
<sileni> what do i name them
<Nubbie> sileni: then run the ubuntu installation, manually edit partitions
<sileni> Nubbie: ya what should i name the partitions?
<sileni> Nubbie: i remember it was something swap and something else
<nexusSTONE> hi I've gotta a puzzling problem with ubuntu and wonder if anyone can help. Concerning root acct and the one created at installation.
<Nubbie> sileni: and edit the XP partition so there is free space trailing it. in the free space, you need 3 partitions, /, /home, and swap. you can choose where to mount your XP partition, but it usually mounts fine itself.
<sileni> ok how much space do i give /
<Nubbie> nexusSTONE: you don't need a root user, that is why sudo exists.
<sileni> and /home and swap
<Nubbie> sileni: well how much free space do you have?
<wepeel> Sergo: djview will convert to pdf and allow you to view djvu without using evince
<sileni> Nubbie: one second
<ryancr> simple question, how does one install a cgwdtheme on the current compiz/feisty setup
<DrLaunch> Seems like that grub page I got referred to only has information useful for those who already have GRUB installed. But it's OK for me to reinstall Ubuntu.
<nexusSTONE> yes Nubbie, indeed. I only discovered that after entering "sudo passwd root".
<sileni> Nubbie: i have a 40 gb hd
<sileni> is that too small ?
<Nubbie> sileni: / should be around 5gb, swap should be anywhere between the size of your memory and 1Gb, depending on what you do. /home should occupy all remaining space, as it's where you personal files are stored.
<Nubbie> sileni: it depends also how much free space you want to leave for windows XP, which you should also take into consideration.
<sileni> so i jsut name the partitions /, /home, swap ?
<genii> nexusSTONE: The default user with uid 1000 gid 1000 has special admin priveleges which let it use sudo and do root tasks when needed
<Sergo> weppel: thanks!
<sileni> i dont do much with windows
<Nubbie> sileni: no, you choose the mount point from a drop down list.
<Nubbie> sileni: you don't actually "name" them.
<sileni> oh
<DrLaunch> I want to select the correct partition for GRUB. I found out that my root partition is on sdb1. Should I select (sdb1) as boot loader drive then?
<sileni> Nubbie: i really appreciate you helping me let me boot from live cd and talk to you from there ok ?
<JammasterJay> Using Dapper, can someone reccomend a 'search tool' so i can find various files and programs which i install?
<ph1zzle> hey all
<mosibfu> DrLaunch: the boot loader shuld be on the first partion of the first drive that boots
<Nubbie> sileni: sure, just call me out.
<Nubbie> JammasterJay: beagle
<JammasterJay> thx
<genii> DrLaunch Do you have only the 1 drive in your system?
<nexusSTONE> indeed genii, I believe that's where my problem started... my uid1000 seems not able to create any directory in /home. That's why I enabled root.
<wxq2378> JammasterJay: there is "find" and "locate". you can also get a list of installed files from deb packages if you're speaking of that
<DrLaunch> genii: I have an external harddrive.
<genii> nexusSTONE: You by default can only create/modify in /home/myusername
<Neil-> Hey guys.. I have a friend installing ubuntu as we speak
<JammasterJay> find & locate...ok
<Neil-> from install cd, how can he get to a console?
<wxq2378> Neil-: good
<devil_X> vie niekto ako na 5.1 zvuk?pls
<wxq2378> Neil-: i thing alt-F2
<Lamego> Neil-, CTRL-ALT-F1 (assuming it's booted)
<mosibfu> nexusSTONE: you might wanna try: "sudo nautilus" in console, then u have root file browser
<Neil-> He has nvidia and it crashes, so we need to swap to vesa then install nvidia drivers
<Neil-> Lamego: its trying to boot the install cd
<craigbass1976> BAH! I'll just reinstall
<mosibfu> nexusSTONE just be careful with it ;
<variant> Neil-: press ctrl alt f1 when the cd is booting
<Neil-> thanks
<woei> could someone with an en_US keyboard layout open up a terminal, run 'xmodmap -pke > ~/xmodmap.current' and DCC me the resultant file ?
<variant> Neil-: when the cd has booted i ment to say
<VSpike> Can I do a network install with ubuntu with a PC-card adapter?
<genii> DrLaunch What I mean is, is the sda drive the only hard drive which you are using for an operating system? If not, and you have some IDE drive for instance which normally boots and is seen as hda   then you would normally want the grub install to be hda  (NOTE, NOT hda1) Please also note that not to install grub to a subpartition eg sda1 sda2 etc) just sda for instance
<nexusSTONE> i see, thanks genii & mosibfu.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-40-195-141.hsd1.mi.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<JammasterJay> Beagle = Already installed, how do i find it? This is kinda a general annoyance....how do i locate files/programs that i have installed with synaptic?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ph1zzle> I installed my system and gave it a the wrong domain name, it's up and running but the ssl certs in /etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem and /etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key have the wrong domain name listed and tell people that when they try to use them (dovecot imap-s), is there a way to recreate them?
<variant> VSpike: if your bios supports network booting from pccards.. which i doubt
<wxq2378> JammasterJay: select the package you installed and push the "properties" button. there is an installed files tab
<johnnybuoy> ph1zzle, that sounds bad..
<Molluck> guys.. i've been running this memory test for nearly 2 hours... i think it's safe to say there is not a problem with my ram.
<ph1zzle> lol johnnybuoy
<ph1zzle> I know it can be done easily but I am not an ssl guru and I just don't know how
<Willbert> what was the original problem mollcuk
<VSpike> variant: what about initial boot from CD to then do network install?
<johnnybuoy> Molluck, 1/4 of a day @ least
<VSpike> variant: the installer fails at the point where it tries to mount the the CDROM drive
<CotH> Hi, could some one give me some advice please?  I have this error appearing directly after booting: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21181/plain/.  I've just reinstalled and it still is coming up.  WTF?
<Nubbie> Molluck: did you check the MD5 hash of the cd?
<d2dchat> What do ppl recommend for a GNOME FTP client?
<genii> DrLaunch: If the drive it sees as sda is the one it was trying to boot from before you put ubuntu on, then just put for grub sda (NOTE, NOT sda1 or sda2 or so on just sda)
<dn4> what do I need to view wmv files?
<Nubbie> d2dchat: gftp
<VSpike> variant: So it gets through all the questions, just fails at the installing packages stage
<wxq2378> d2dchat: use the connect to server from nautilus?
<VSpike> variant: I don't think it's a hardware problem, because DSL works fine
<Nubbie> d2dchat: also remember that nautilus... yeah..
<ph1zzle> d2dchat, gnome has a built in client if you like, I prefer the command line ftp client or wget myself
<Molluck> Willbert, ubuntu would freeze up if i attempted to click any buttons on the desktop... this was after i typed in my keyring
<johnnybuoy> !medibuntu > dn4
<Molluck> Willbert, i think it's not my ram.
<barbarella_me> dn4:vlc
<johnnybuoy> !medibuntu > johnnybuoy
<genii> Durn, he left before I put part 2
<Willbert> Molluck: is this after install? or during the live cd?
<erstazi> In Ubuntu (GNOME), how does one increase the flash rate of the toolbar window?
<johnnybuoy> dn4, privmsg from ubotu
<Nubbie> erstazi: you are using metacity?
<JammasterJay> wxq2378: so i click on properties, i see the directory where a program is 'installed', like beagle for example: /usr/lib/beagle....so i go there and type 'beagle'?
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates the ugly acorn partition type installing grub to a subpartition produces instead of to the master boot record
<mosibfu> well im going ;) genii massive thnx mate
<erstazi> Nubbie, good point, thank you
* mosibfu waves goodbye to genii :P
<genii> mosibu Glad to help :)
<Nubbie> JammasterJay: no just go to places > search
<CotH> Hi, could some one give me some advice please?  I have this error appearing directly after booting: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21181/plain/.  I've just reinstalled and it still is coming up.  WTF?
<Nubbie> JammasterJay: sorry that was incorrect.
<DrLaunch> genii: I'm going to boot from the external hard drive using the computers own boot device selection menu.
<JammasterJay> I search "beagle" from search..no results
<Nubbie> JammasterJay: applications > accessories > search
<johnnybuoy> ph1zzle, whats the name of the ssl package?
<JammasterJay> Still..."no results found"
<DrLaunch> The external harddrive is known as sda (without subpartitions).
<ph1zzle> johnnybuoy, I have no idea
<teer2> Ubuntu does a great job finding my USB sound blaster NX device when I disconnect and reconnect it.  :)
<ph1zzle> it came with the sysem
<Nubbie> JammasterJay: no go to applications at the top of the screen...
<johnnybuoy> JammasterJay, need to set up beagle
<JammasterJay> I did go to applications
<wxq2378> JammasterJay: well most programs install many files. the binaries usually to /usr/bin and you can type the command in any path you want. or in the dialog in alt-F2. finding the menu entry might be more tricky. look for a .menu file. the install apps in the applications menu tells you the menu location after installing
<johnnybuoy> system > preferences > indexing
<johnnybuoy> somthing liket this
<Nubbie> JammasterJay: it takes time to index your system.
<johnnybuoy> JammasterJay,
<Nubbie> JammasterJay: it does not work instantly.
<wunky> Is there anyway to use Wine on ubuntu 64 ?
<JammasterJay> Should i restart?
<khin> hi i am doing some stuff where i am asked to edit something called PKG_CONFIG_PATH, anyone know what this is or how i edit it
<Nubbie> JammasterJay: no.
<Nubbie> JammasterJay: there is nothing you can do to speed it up. it just takes time.
<JammasterJay> (beagle was already installed, i didn't just install it)
<jason_> how do i get to the file to tweek my internet connection settings
<CotH> Hi, could some one give me some advice please?  I have this error appearing directly after booting: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21181/plain/.  I've just reinstalled and it still is coming up.  WTF?
<cptmorgan> is 7.04 still development ?
<johnnybuoy> nop
<johnnybuoy> CptFuzzy,
<johnnybuoy> cptmorgan, ^
<Nubbie> JammasterJay: once it's indexed initially, it will index changes as they occur, so it will become nearly instantly updated. give it a few days.
<johnnybuoy> ph1zzle, how did U generate the cert?
<JammasterJay> wow...a few days to be able to search...um ok
<cptmorgan> johnnybuoy thx
<sileni> hello
<johnnybuoy> JammasterJay, you can spped it up
<ph1zzle> johnnybuoy, it's part of the system, it was there when the install was done
<sileni> Nubbie: hey are you there
<Nubbie> JammasterJay: or you could use the regular search which doesn't do anything with metadata.
<Nubbie> sileni: hey.
<dabaR> wunky: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=64+bit+wine+ubuntu
<ph1zzle> johnnybuoy, 7.04
<JammasterJay> ok...what's the regular search?
<sileni> im at the partitioning part of isntalling ubuntu
<sileni> *installing
<johnnybuoy> JammasterJay, export BEAGLE_EXERCISE_THE_DOG=1
<sileni> ntfs
<Nubbie> sileni: you chose to manually edit the partitions?
<sileni> total size 37.2 gb
<JammasterJay> So i should type that in terminal?
<DrLaunch> So if I want to install my boot loader on the drive known as sda, I shouldn't install it on a partition (sda1, sda2) but on the sda drive instead? sda is an external usb harddrive on my system.
<johnnybuoy> ph1zzle, whats the command
<sileni> yes
<johnnybuoy> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sileni> Nubbie:  yes i di
<johnnybuoy> JammasterJay, http://beagle-project.org/Indexing_Data
<johnnybuoy> type that in the browser^^
<scoobydoo28139> how do you get ubuntu channel list?
<sileni> Nubbie: shoudlnt i
<Nubbie> sileni: okay, so click your XP partition, edit it, and choose to leave free space afterwards (equal to the amount you want to use for the 3 ubuntu partitions)
<VSpike> can I run an ubuntu installation from another OS, like DSL?
<nexous> How do I change what gnome-menu says? 'Applications Places System'
<sileni> ok
<dabaR> !irc | scoobydoo28139
<ph1zzle> johnnybuoy, when I installed ubuntu
<johnnybuoy> oh?
<DrLaunch> Oh well. I think I got it now. If not I'll just post on the forums.
<ph1zzle> lol
<johnnybuoy> ph1zzle, server install?
<ph1zzle> yes
<ubotu> scoobydoo28139: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<defaultro> hi folks, I have a poweredge 1950 with 2 quad cores and 8gigs. Openbsd and Freebsd are failing to see the gig. Will ubuntu support it?
<ph1zzle> actually one of the guys in the server room just answered
<scoobydoo28139> dabar: tks:)
* CotH raises a hand
<sileni> Nubbie:  i resized window to 10 gb
<Nubbie> defaultro: open and free bsd's work differently than ubuntu.
<sileni> Nubbie: now what do i do ?
<defaultro> Nubbie, and?
<Nubbie> sileni: okay now create the 3 partitions within that free space.
<defaultro> so ubuntu should be able to detect my 8gigs?
* wxq2378 gived CotH a high five
<Nubbie> defaultro: i had a similar problem, freebsd could not detect the sectors of my hard drive, so it failed. but i have never had a problem with ubuntu or linux in generael.
<defaultro> ok
<dabaR> defaultro: try a desktop cd(live)
<dyrne> defaultro: the default install cd is also a livecd so you should be able to tell immediatley
<defaultro> ok
<defaultro> btw, since I'm very new with ubuntu, where can I download a livecd?
<sileni> Nubbie: it comes up to give me alot of optionis, free space preceding, new size, free space following, creat as primary partion ( logical partition, extended), filesystem ext3?
<CheshireViking> :)
<Molluck> Willbert, after install
<johnnybuoy> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Nubbie> sileni: just choose the size of the drive (its measured in MB)
<CotH> wxq2378: Huzah! I'm not invisible!
<baghyay> hello i want to install monkey messenger   and i do that in terminal  "" sudo apt-get install mono monodevelop mono-gmcs
<sileni> Nubbie: what about primary partiion
<Nubbie> sileni: and you want to leave all of the free space following each drive.
<yme> need help resolving provblems with x-server,getting a bnunch of errors that prevent me from booting
<Nubbie> sileni: you can have 4 partitions before you need to use an extended partition. so you're going to be fine, assuming you only have 1 XP partition.
<sileni> ok
<sileni> so what do i do now
<johnnybuoy> DuckFart, omg what a name
<sileni> what do i put in new size ?
<Nubbie> yme: it would help if you provided the people here with details of these errors.
<lou_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nubbie> sileni: the / drive should be at least 5000mb.
<DuckFart> hi :)
<yme> i was waiting for soemone to shoqw interest, so i could elaborate, instead of spamming, getting errors, brb
<Nubbie> sileni: choose the mount point as simply "/" and as an "Ext3" partition.
<yme> nubbie, i get a fatale error, caught signal 11, is that it says
<baghyay> how install monkey messenger
<sileni> Nubbie: : what is the mount point
<Nubbie> sileni: "/"
<Nubbie> sileni: type is "ext3"
<sileni> i dont see that
<Nubbie> sileni: no quotation points.
<sileni> where
<sileni> on file system ?
<flapster> yme, Signal 11 usually means it cant find any screens, I always found to be a driver problem, what driver you using?
<Ayabara> are amule and frostwire the "recommended" p2p clients on ubuntu?
<Nubbie> sileni: no that should be ext3. the mount point should be /
<baghyay> wow to install monkey messenger plz
<sileni> Nubbie: i dont see the word mount point
<Lacrymology> how do I install SDL?
<Nubbie> Ayabara: none of them are officially recommended, as they aren't in main repositories.
<Lacrymology> apt-get libsdl is not working
<yme> flapster, video driver? dunno
<dabaR> baghyay: did you get the source code?
<yme> it's a clean isntall of ubuntustudio
<flapster> yme, umm weird, what graphics card?
<Ayabara> Nubbie, ok. I wondered why they had disappeared from ubuntuguide.org. any other clients to use besides torrenting?
<yme> i have a radeon mobility card, 9xxx series
<wxq2378> Lacrymology: search for libSDL
<baghyay> i was do that "" sudo apt-get install mono monodevelop mono-gmcs "
<genii> baghyay: If you only need some MSN program there are others easier to install
<Nubbie> Ayabara: you can use them, they just aren't recommended by ubuntu.
<Nubbie> baghyay: use pidgin.
<sileni> Nubbie: should i just resize the windows partitioni to 10 gb and go back and make linux install on the free continous space option
<sileni> ?
<flapster> baghyay, Such as GAIM/Pidgin :)
<baghyay>  i think monkey are more better
<livingtm> is it better to install vmware from the ubuntu packages or from the vmwre site for Feisty?
<Nubbie> sileni: yeah thats what i told you to do, make the linux partitions in the free space.
<sileni> but how do i do that
<sileni> like there is no mount point option
<dabaR> baghyay: did you get the source code for the monkey messenger from their web site?
<yme> you can't do the guided formats, when u do a manual, it will ask for a mount point
<lou_> it will do it itself
<baghyay> not yet
<dabaR> baghyay: that is step 1.
<baghyay>  ok
<matt____> I was wanting to encrypt my harddisk, 200gb, using truecrypt in feisty. however, i noticed that when you mount a file volume to a folder or something right now, to get stuff onto it you have to do it as root. if i encrypt the entire disk, and then mount the entire disk, will i have to always use sudo to write to it?
<Neil-> Hey gus
<Neil-> how can i make screencasts in ubuntu?
<Lacrymology> and no versions are wxq2378 nope
<JammasterJay> i ran this in terminal "$ export BEAGLE_EXERCISE_THE_DOG=1" should i see something happening?
<Lacrymology> wxq2378, not there in caps either
<yme> flapster, give up on me?
<dyrne> Neil-: ive heard good things about istanbul  it is in repos
<lou_> yme have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<flapster> yme, I havent just dont know anything about ATi :), Sorry
<lbawinowns> Hello! I've ordered a couple of Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs, will they be feisty?
<Nubbie> sileni: it should say mount path or something.
<wxq2378> Lacrymology: did you a serch in syncptic? there shoould be several libSDLxx packages
<flapster> lbawinowns, If you just ordered them yeah
<sileni> Nubbie: nope
<yme> lou, i'm very new to linux, so no, i haven't tried anything really
<lbawinowns> flapster, ok, thank you :)
<sileni> Nubbie: when i click on the unpartionied free space and click new partitioin
<kbrooks> (04:29:50 PM) lbawinowns: Hello! I've ordered a couple of Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs, will they be feisty? # yes
<sileni> create as and file system
<yme> if anyone has any idea how i could get the drivers on there with only a terminal command, pelase tell me
<lou_> ah i see do that in sudo then and follow the directions
<sileni> Nubbie: create as and file system
<lbawinowns> So coll that they ship it for free :)!
<wxq2378> matt____: maybe you can use "-o uid=$USER" as mount option to get acces for you as user
<sileni> Nubbie: under file system there are options like linux-swap and such tho
<sileni> Nubbie: maybe thats it ?
<Nubbie> sileni: under file system select ext 3.
<sileni> Nubbie: ok
<Nubbie> create as select /
<lou_> space bar is used to select yer options yme
<matt____> wxq2378: um, what? so i would do, for example, sudo truecrypt /path/to/file -o uid:$matt
<matt____> wxq2378: would that work?
<sh00t1> 6.10 how to upgrade amanda
<genii> baghyay: If you download the file from here: http://www.box.net/public/xtairqb24r        then do on commandline: sudo dkg -i monkeymessenger_0.1svn154_i386.deb   that should work (you need to be in the directory you downloaded it to of course)
<lou_> that should get you back to square one
<sileni> Nubbie: there is no / option it is primary partion, extended partition, logical partition
<Nubbie> !info amanda
<ubotu> Package amanda does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sileni> Nubbie: those are the options
<sh00t1> 6.10 how to upgrade amanda-server
<Nubbie> sileni: select primary
<sileni> ok
<sileni> Nubbie: what should i size this as ?
<sh00t1> 6.10 how to upgrade amanda-server or downgrade version of tar
<sileni> Nubbie: i have 28 gb space
<Nubbie> sileni: another one should say /mount/hda# or something, that one make it /
<sileni> Nubbie: what should this partion size be ?
<lee_> How would I go about changing the volume label of a USB disk in Ubuntu?
<Nubbie> sileni: 5 - 10GB.
<sileni> Nubbie: k
<Lacrymology> wxq2378, I have libsdl1.2debian libsdl1.2debian-all and NOT libsdl-dev because one of it dependances seems to be blacklisted
<r0bby> genii: ping
<r0bby> genii: no dice
<sh00t1> 6.10 how to upgrade amanda-server or downgrade version of tar
<Nubbie> lee_: unmount it and go to device in gparted
<dyrne> lee_: i think cfdisk might be easiest to use
<lee_> Ok
<Nubbie> sh00t1: you installed it manually?
<dyrne> lee_: gparted easier i guess
<r0bby> maybe i should also try +x on /bin
<genii> r0bby Something further up the pipe must be royally messed up then
<r0bby> let's try that
<Nubbie> sh00t1: uninstall it using the directory you used to install it and then install the version you want from repositories.
<sh00t1> no is Amanda version 2.5.0p2 and is incompattable with 1.15 version of tar
<eternaljoy> when I boot Ubuntu, do I need to always load firestarter for the firewall to be active?  Or if the firewall running anyway?
<Lacrymology> libartsc0-dev is blacklisted and I need it... what should I do?!
<baghyay> ok know  what's next
<sileni> Nubbie: : the /dev/hda1 partition is the windows partiton and it is formated in ntfs
<r0bby> booting into my edgy livecd
<r0bby> let's see
<sileni> Nubbie: i have 22 gb of unlocated space now
<Nubbie> sh00t1: well amanda should be in repositories, and i suggest you install it from there.
<Nubbie> sileni: how much ram do you have?
<Lectus> Hello! I installed the system, and now it's everything in english, although I selected portuguese. How to solve this?
<sh00t1> I did
<baghyay> now what is the next step
<r0bby> I haven't burned feisty
<sileni> Nubbie: i dont know ?
<DrLaunch> Seems like "grub-install (sdb)" failed for me.
<sileni> like 448 mb ram
<lee_> wtf just installed gparted and its not on my menu...
<genii> r0bby All the perms / attributes on the entire drive are weird?? (like doing sudo chmod -R<some arbitrary numbers here> /*       )
<dyrne> lee_: try pkill gnome-panel  it should respawn there
<mattwalston> anyone know how to use a standalone desktop or laptop to connect to a ltsp configured machine in a nested window?
<lee_> ok
<Lacrymology> libartsc0-dev is needed for libsdl-dev and Its blacklisted, what can i do?
<Nubbie> sileni: make a swap partition of 512mb.
<nexusSTONE> Thanks Nubbie, genii. I'm logging off.
<dabaR> !nicktab | baghyay
<ubotu> baghyay: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<eternaljoy> when I boot Ubuntu, do I need to always load firestarter for the firewall to be active?  Or if the firewall running anyway?
<dabaR> baghyay: use the tab completion so I can see you sent me a message, please.
<lee_> dyrne: where should it appear now?
<genii> DrLaunch Is there a hard drive which normally wants to boot when the computer starts?
<sileni> Nubbie: under file system i choose linux-swap ? to make the swap partion ?
<lou_> firestarter will run as a service, you don't need to start it everytime
<Nubbie> sileni: yes
<sh00t1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amanda/+bug/113102
<sileni> Nubbie: now what ?
<lee_> Dont worry found it
<matt____> anyone an expert in truecrypt, or at least know where i could go to get expert advice
<sh00t1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amanda/+bug/113102 how do I downgrade tar
<baghyay> <dabar> what's the next step
<Lacrymology> argh
<DrLaunch> genii: I can choose my self.
<Lacrymology> libartsc0-dev is needed for libsdl-dev and Its blacklisted, what can i do?
<Nubbie> sileni: make another primary partition using the rest of the free space (free space following = 0) type ext3, mounted as /home
<r4nge> is it possible to install feisty packages in edgey?
<yme> ok lou_, reconfigured it
<samuel> hi
<tim167> hey all, i'm trying to rip a CD with RhythmBox, but it doesnt want to do it...what other program can i try? any commandline thingies for that ? thanks!
<yme> hope it worked
<sileni> how do i make it mounted as /home?
<lee_> Ok, my usb device doesn't appear in gparted
<Zigosity> Hello. I'm trying to change the permissions of a folder on my ubuntu pc, but when I try and change them from the right click menu, it won't let me select anything other than the default. Can anyone help me with this?
<sileni> Nubbie: how do i make it mounted as home ?
<dyrne> r4nge: yeah. might even work ok. but you never know
<dabaR> baghyay: edit the configure file, find /lib/mono/2.0/ and change it to /usr/lib/mono/2.0/, then save that file.
<yme> no go lou_, still getting the same problem
<genii> DrLaunch: Keep in mind if you switch the boot order in bios it screws the hard drive assignments that the drives got. sda might become after adc or weird stuff like so
<Nubbie> sileni: the same way you made / <--
<lou_> hmmm
<genii> adc-sdc (sp) rather
<sileni> Nubbie: i didnt do anything special for /
<sileni> Nubbie:  i just clicked ok ..
<r4nge> dyrne: i wouldnt do anything big, just for example installing latest pidgin or something
<samuel> #ubuntu
<lou_> gimme a sec
<yme> it changed the oerror from singal 11 to just "no screens found"
<Ayabara> how can I change the font size in Krusader when I run a Gnome desktop?
<jason_> how do i set the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN)  higher because its to low
<Nubbie> sileni: but you chose the mount point / did you not?
<lee_> yay after reinserting it it works
<jason_> i have ubuntu7.04
<Nubbie> sileni: choose the mount point /home for this last partition.
<lou_> i think those are the same
<sileni> Nubbie: there is no such thing as mount point T_T
<sileni> Nubbie: i cant find it :(
<barbarella_me> matt____:what is the problem?
<lee_> How do I set the volume label then?
<sh00t1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amanda/+bug/113102 how do I downgrade tar (anybody)
<yme> yeah, they mean the same thing, but the aoutput changed, so it musta done something close to the problem
<hypn0> r4nge: pidgin is buggy, i'd wait for next update :-)
<tim167> how do I rip a CD to ogg ?
<genii> DrLaunch: If you are making the removable drive the default boot drive in bios after setting it up with linux when the order was different, it will be trying to load from a drive that it cannot find
<atomikuXP> I'm currently logged in on XFCE on my linux box, and I want to access this logged in XFCE session via VNC, How can I do this? I tried setting up VNC but I just cant seem to get into the session...
<Rage_> Is there a program to setup dual screens on a radeon or do I have to play with my xorg.conf myself
<r4nge> ok
<Rage_> ?
<Zigosity>  Hello. I'm trying to change the permissions of a folder on my ubuntu pc, but when I try and change them from the right click menu, it won't let me select anything other than the default. Can anyone help me with this?
<jason_> i need to set the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN)  higher how do i do that
<Nubbie> sileni: mount = /home.
<jason_> i have cable internet and its set to low
<matt____> barbarella_me: I was wanting to encrypt a disk (200Gb) yet i was wondering how I would read/write files to it. I noticed that if right now I mount a volume (truecrypt), you have to act as root to add/remove/edit files in the volume, such as sudo rm, or sudo cp
<sileni> ext3, ext2, fat 16 , fat 32 ,hfs,jfs,linuxswap,reisefs,ntfs,xfs, unformatted : those are my options
<erstazi> Nubbie, in configuration editor (because I don't have metacity-setup and its not in the repos) where do I edit for the window's toolbar's blink/flash rate
<alleyoopster> Zigosity: it is likely that you are not the owner or that you do not have permissions to change the folder
<sileni> Nubbie: ext3, ext2, fat 16 , fat 32 ,hfs,jfs,linuxswap,reisefs,ntfs,xfs, unformatted : those are my options
<lou_> hmm wonder if it's the vert horiz refresh
<lou_> i got this on my x800 too
<DrLaunch> genii: I'm trying to make ubuntu-on-a-usb-hard-drive. So I can bring it anywhere.
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: I figured as much. Any way I can change them anyway?
<Nubbie> sileni: ext3, but another option on that same screen  lets you specify the mount point.
<yme> lou_, was that for me?
<Molluck> Can somebody help me? everytime i type the keyring password, ubuntu freezes up.  the cursor can still be moved around, but nothing on screen can be clicked. i am forced to hard reboot every time.
<alleyoopster> Zigosity: well yes, but what is it you are changing?
<sileni> Nubbie: none that lets me specify my mount point :(
<baghyay> %C9<dabaR> i can't find that
<Nubbie> erstazi: i don't know if gconf has a key to change flash rate, i was merely asking if you were using metacity.
<barbarella_me> matt____:do you mount it with -U option
<lou_> ya
<Nubbie> sileni: press F1.
<matt____> barbarella_me: how, show me!!!
<sileni> i did
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: I need to change the "Others" Permissions from none to read\write or something similar.
<yme> ok, it's a standard dell 1505,
<barbarella_me> matt____:oops -u i mean
<lou_> yme: ya
<erstazi> Nubbie, aye, I was thinking through gconf-editor it would be in there
<yme> no upgraded graphics.
<erstazi> Nubbie, I just hope it wasn't hardcoded in (:
<Nubbie> erstazi: it could be related to the theme.
<yme> how do i change the refresh then? or solve the problem you suggested
<erstazi> Nubbie, good point, thank you for your help
<dabaR> baghyay: do you see the configure file from the source code you downloaded?
<Molluck> Can somebody help me? everytime i type the keyring password, ubuntu freezes up.  the cursor can still be moved around, but nothing on screen can be clicked. i am forced to hard reboot every time.
<matt____> barbarella_me: show me, my username is matt, would it be sudo truecrypt -u /path/to/file /path/to/dir/
<Blackhawk5193> If I boot from 1 hard drive when I have 2, is changing the OS on the one I boot from from Windows XP to Ubuntu Linux a bad idea?
<alleyoopster> Zigosity: ok, are you the owner?
<genii> DrLaunch: Yes, but when you installed it (the OS) to sdb, after you switched the bootup order in bios, it now thinks it's drive name is sda instead.
<lou_> yme: sudo apt-get update
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: It says I am, but it still won't let me change it.
<baghyay>   <dabaR> usr/lib/monkeymsn/plugins/GConfConfiguration.dll
<lee_> Hmm
<genii> DrLaunch: However, this can be fixed
<lou_> yme: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: It's on a different harddrive than the one that ubuntu is installed on, if this has anything to do with it.
<lee_> I have 2 DVD-ROM drives but only one is in Computer
<sileni> forget it i give up on dual booting ><
<lou_> yme: sudo depmod -a
<Nubbie> lee_: is one slave, one master?
<sileni> Nubbie: thank you for trying to help i will try linux later in time
<lee_> Im not sure, I think both are slaves
<Nubbie> sileni: it is very easy do.
<lee_> in Windows they both appear
<Nubbie> sileni: change /mount/hda# to /home.
<alleyoopster> Zigosity: can you get to a terminal window and type " ls -l " on the folder
<lou_> yme: sudo aticonfig --initial
<lou_> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<lou_> yme: sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<Blackhawk5193> Can I check my boot order without restarting the computer?
<lou_> yme: startx
<lee_> "CD-RW/DVD+RW Drive"
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: sure.
<lou_> if that doesn't work then, iono
<genii> DrLaunch: If you can access the usb drive from another linux install or the livecd, you can edit the files /boot/grub/menu.lst   and /etc/fstab   to change hd1 to hd0 in the menu.lst and sdb to sda in the /etc/fstab
<barbarella_me> matt____:yes
<yme> lou_, any particular order?
<nickrud> Molluck, first thing I'd do is move ~/.gnome2/keyrings/* out of the way (like to the desktop) and then sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-keyring-manager
<matt____> barbarella_me: just tried it, thanks so much, will the same work if i encrpyt the entire disk?
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: What am I looking for here?
<Nubbie> lou_: make sure they check the multimedia systems properties thing to make sure they are in fact using Xv. some people disable it for using beryl or w/e.
<lou_> in that order
<lou_> he can't get x to start
<alleyoopster> Zigosity: look at the 3rd and 4th columns - thats the owners
<bur[n] er_> anyone know how to stream .divx files?  I tried totem & vlc on this.  http://www.tv-links.co.uk/link.do/2/2493/3604/23885/37212/once/b2d1214c86aed99fd8541094dee9e77165faabe/go.divx
<eternaljoy> !cedega
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: It says my account name and 'root'
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Nubbie> lou_: why not have him run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to use a more default video driver?
<genii> DrLaunch At any rate I have to leave in order to not be late for my other job. If no one else can assist I will return in about45 minutes from now and guide you if need be to correct the issue
<lee_> What about this Falling Leaf Systems project?
<Omlet> how can i put files from my homedir into the .xine dir?... its hidden ...?
<yme> ok
<lee_> They aim to port DX10 to XP Linux and OSX
<yme> now i get fatal error 104, connection reset by peer
* genii ponders openDX10
<barbarella_me> matt____:yes again
<Nubbie> omlet: in nautilus type ctrl h.
<DrLaunch> genii: I'll remember that. But I found an article about this exact thing on the internet.
<walla> so i recieved a letter from my isp saying i've been downloading movies, which i haven't, so i was wondering how i can proctect my feisty?
<Nubbie> walla: secure your wireless access point?
<lee_> walla: You US?
<walla> yes
<Nubbie> lee_: only in america ;)
<alleyoopster> Zigosity: is this just data you need to access here? not system files or config files?
<lee_> walla: eugh, riaa and stuff are lamers
<Nubbie> walla: use WPA2 wireless protection.
<lou_> didn't work
<genii> DrLaunch Good :) The changes will be for grub to hd0 from the old hd1 (corresponding to sdb) and in the fstab from sdb to sda
<walla> i have no wireless
<trumpeter2003> Anyone know if it is possible to install php 5.2.2 on Feisty?
<Nubbie> walla: then keep people off your computers.
<JakReloaded> Hi Everyone - I have a Bluetooth Mouse & Keyboard (logitech) and when ubuntu boots up neither of the items work. Once i remove and plug the dongle back in it works a treat. Any ideas what its doing?
<lee_> The RIAA break more laws than their victims do.
<Nubbie> walla: are you running an ssh server?
<Omlet> Nubbie: havnt got nautilus
<walla> no
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: It's just data files (Like music and some pictures) that I originally put there with windows, but I need to have them on my network when I'm using ubuntu, too.
<bagrupe> trumpeter2003: possible but not recommended
<yme> lou
<Nubbie> omlet: what do you use then?
<yme> - what now?
<trumpeter2003> bagrupe: How so?
<lou_> startx?
<Omlet> Nubbie: Totem & Gxine
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: there are no system files at all on the partition, it's all data.
<kdub432> JakReloaded, is the dongle a usb thing?
<Nubbie> omlet: file browsers...
<walla> and all my media is on a slave hdd, which is password protected
<cpd> s
<yme> i did startx
<bagrupe> trumpeter2003: you can wait for backportpackages or compile them yourself. both ways you dont have vital security support though
<JakReloaded> kdub432: Sure is
<yme> it gave me error 104
<lou_> did startx bring up your desktop
<walla> is there a way to keep the riaa out of my computer?
<lou_> gah
<Neil-> anyone know how to make a screencast in ubuntu?
<Nubbie> walla: change your logon passwords.
<lou_> iono
<Nubbie> walla: are you in a dormitory?
<walla> no
<jrib> Neil-: there's a guide on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Omlet> Nubbie: i cant see the dir ".xine" ? dont know a diffrent way than drag& drop ^^
<Neil-> jrib: thanks
<yme> lou_, error in locking in authority file
<rummik> how do i do a text based install?
<jrib> rummik: use the alternate cd
<yme> is what it says now
<lou_> hmm did you sudo all of that?
<walla> i have my network running through a linksys router, is there a way to protect using that?
<Nubbie> walla: and there's no possible way people have used your computer or internet connections? your house in general doesn't have wireless period? regardless of what the computer you're on uses to connect.
<trumpeter2003> bagrupe: Is the package going to be built and added to the main repository, or no?
<JakReloaded> <kdub432> did you have any ideas what it might be?
<yme> i sudo'd everything
<rummik> jrib: ok
<yme> even startx
<Nubbie> omlet: in nautilus..... type ctrl h.
<rummik> jrib: where would i find that?
<Omlet> k...
<Nubbie> walla: you're sure that linksys router doesn't have wireless?
<kdub432> JakReloaded, after you put in the dongle to make it work, check what dmesg says
<Nubbie> walla: if it does, and you aren't using it, disable it.
<jrib> rummik: it's on the download page at ubuntu.com, but it may be easier to find at releases.ubuntu.com
<MattJ> Omlet, press Ctrl+H
<Neil-> !mp3
<Laney> np: JJ72 - Algeria
<walla> i have one computer, the wireless on my router isn't, configured, all i use it for is to bridge my internet to my computer and my 360
<kdub432> you may have to specify a module to load at boot
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<grn> rummik: if you have a live cd I think you can also press ESC at the live boot menu
<bagrupe> trumpeter2003: nothing is added to main after release. that is ubuntu policy. the security fixes are backported though and available through ubuntu-security, but no new versions/features
<JakReloaded> <kdub432> Total Newb here - sorry. do i just run the command in terminal?
<lou_> yme have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg try that again, just don't change the resolutions it gives you
<Nubbie> walla: so you do have wireless.
<eternaljoy> whats a CVS version of Cedega (this is free) ?
<alleyoopster> Zigosity: change to owner to you on the directory "sudo chown <username> <directoryname>
<kdub432> yeah, hopefully you'll see something about a new usb bluetooth device
<Nubbie> walla: configure the wireless then to use WPA2, and then configure everything that uses the wireless to do likewise.
<walla> my router has wireless capabilities but its not set up to output a wireless signal
<yme> i know this laptop well enough, so i can tell it's best hertz refreshr ate, and best resolution
<yme> oddly enough, Feisty fawn isntalled perfectly fine
<yme> but ubuntu studio is giving me issues
<Blackhawk5193> Hmm
<yeniklasor> I want a documantetion about using bluetooth headset. Can you help?
<walla> there no wireless signal to configure
<JakReloaded> <kdub432> - is there something particular you want me to look for. It does have "Input: Logitech BT Mini-Reciever as /class/input7"
<JakReloaded> <kdub432> is there a way to automate this for the future?
<elias> Is there a way to get "wall" messages to be displayed in Gnome?
<Blackhawk5193> So I'm downloading the CD Iso and I'm wondering about the Live CD thing.
<grn> does ubuntu studio have the restricted drivers active by default...I thought I saw it was configured that way with fiesty
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: It still won't let me change the permissions, even after that.
<yeniklasor> I want a documentation about using bluetooth headset. Can you help?
<Klik> Hello, does anybody know where i can found the bookmarks of opera?
<Mikaeln> I got my openvpn tunnel to work, (it's possible to ftp and ping through it...) But http is not possible... anyone got any ideas?
<yeniklasor> !headset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kdub432> JakReloaded, copy the output of dmesg to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the link it makes so i can have a look
<voidmage> --CONFIG-- [con010c]  Filesystem 'fuseblk' used by '/dev/disk/by-uuid/9EDCA15BDCA12F09' is not recognised as a local filesystem
<voidmage> What does that mean and how can I fix it?
<walla> so there is no way to download without the riaa spying in?
<Blackhawk5193> Can I just put it in a computer that can't normally boot an operating system because of a lack of hard disk space and get it to run in a way where I can free up hard drive space?
<t94xr-lappy> walla, yes. but u have to know what ur downloading
<t94xr-lappy> and doing.
<walla> what do i need to know?
<yme> fatal xserver error 104, error in locking in authority file. Can anyone help me fix this?
<t94xr-lappy> everything about how they can catch you...
<alleyoopster> Zigosity: if you want to give full write permissions "sudo chmod 666 <folder>"
<voidmage> !xauth
<grn> Blackhawk5193: the live cd does not need a hardrive to run
<Blackhawk5193> And I'm guessing nobody cares about my problems what with 1289 users in this channel.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xauth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blackhawk5193> Nevermind
<voidmage> !authority
<Blackhawk5193> Ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about authority - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> walla: there is no way to do it without the government knowing. they have the right to seize records of your actions and to monitor anything you do.
<walla> i use azuerus to download, and i keep all my media on a second hard drive that's password protected
<yme> voidimage, come on.
<kcinna> hey all
<alleyoopster> Zigosity that will open up write for owner, users and others
<yme> if you have any idea, throw me a bone
<Mikaeln> Anyone who can help me with OpenVPN?
<Blackhawk5193> So it can run and I can delete things from the hard drive to free space with it?
<voidmage> !xhangs
<voidmage> tried that?
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<Nubbie> walla: i would change ISP's since the one you're using so readily sold you out.
<grn> Blackhawk5193: what OS is installed on the drive
<Answer> yme, have you tried restarting xserver
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: The right click menu is still telling me there's none for others. It hasn't changed :\
<Blackhawk5193> WinXP.
<JakReloaded> <kdub432> paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21189
<hypn0> Nubbie: the riaa rnt the government :-)
<yme> it's never worked from a clean isntall, yes, i have restarted xserver
<Nubbie> walla: if you are downloading stuff, don't come here and pretend somebody else has been doing it, because we aren't idiots.
<walla> in my town, there's only one broadband isp, so not really an option
<yme> reconfigured, everything
<Klik> Hello, does anybody know where i can found the bookmarks of opera?
<alleyoopster> Zigosity you ran the chmod command on the folder?
<wxq2378> somebody savy with udev its events and automatically mounting? whats the daemon/script/whatever that should receive the events and do the mounts?
<Nubbie> hypn0: your government gives them the search warrants.
<grn> Blackhawk5193: if it is NTFS you may have some trouble but I am not certain
<kcinna> you guys won't like this, i dont like it myself, but hopefully you understand and can help.  i need to install a windows partition.  i'd like to install it on a second drive, but the windows installer wants a fat32 partition on the main drive.  is there any way around this? cant grub handle both operating systems?
<Blackhawk5193> I'm not sure about the file system. It might be FAT32 but maybe it's NTFS
<wxq2378> Klik: i don't but i would look for a hidden .opera folder in your home folder
<voidmage> --CONFIG-- [con010c]  Filesystem 'fuseblk' used by '/dev/disk/by-uuid/9EDCA15BDCA12F09' is not recognised as a local filesystem
<voidmage> What does that mean and how can I fix it?
<Answer> !ntfs | Blackhawk5193
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: Yeah, sudo chmod 666 /media/FILES/Temp to be exact.
<Blackhawk5193> I'm pretty sure it's FAT32 though
<ubotu> Blackhawk5193: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<barbarella_me> Mikaeln:just ask the question
<Answer> !ask | Mikaeln
<ubotu> Mikaeln: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alleyoopster> Zigosity you should see "drwxrwxrwx" when you ls -l that folder at the beginning
<yme>  voidimage, answer, anything?
<beli> hi folks...i just installed xubuntu and i want to use wireless lan with wpa/wpa2.....what do in need to install and do?
<Klik> thx wxq2378, i searched already, boot didn't found it in that folder :'(
<voidmage> Answer: Can I ask if I can ask you a question?
<voidmage> ;P
<Answer> yme, does the live cd display correctly
<walla> can they bust for showing traffic from a known torrent site? or do they have to find the actual media on your hdd?
<Answer> !spam | voidmage
<ubotu> voidmage: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<alleyoopster> Zigosity without the x's though as mine is 777
<Nubbie> beli: are you using feisty?
<sh00t1> how do you down grade a package
<yme> answer, this isn't fesity fawn, it's ubuntu studio
<yme> there is no livecd
<sh00t1> how do you down grade a package in edgy
<beli> Nubbie: feisty fawn...latest, yes
<grn> walla: you can bittorrent all the free software you want as long as there are no distribution limits
<stefg> !pinning | sh00t1
<ubotu> sh00t1: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lou_> oh i didn't know that yme
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: For the "Media" folder it's lrwxrwxrwx, and for 'FILES' it's drwx
<lou_> i can't help with that sorry
<Nubbie> beli: network-manager should be able to use wpa no problem then.
<yme> lol lou, i said it like 4 times =-p
<wxq2378> Klik: is there a settings dialog or profile manager when you can configure the location. or maybe you could just do an export in the bookmark manager. i'wont be of much help. it's a while ago i last used opera
<walla> ok say it's not free?
<lou_> must not have saw that hehe
<Mikaeln> :-) I got my VPN-tunnel to work.. at least I can ping through the tunnel... But I can't use my webbrowser... even though I've tried the "push "redirect-gateway local def1" as I read in the manual.. :-(
<beli> Nubbie: hmm....the graphical frontend from system menu? just lets me select WPA
<variant> walla: bittorrent is not illegal and this conversation is offtopic (/join #ubuntu-offtopic
<alleyoopster> Zigosity for recursive add the -R switch "chmod -R 666 <folder>" that will cascade down
<Klik> thx wxq2378, never heard about exporting... that 's maybe the solution, i'll have a look immediately
<Nubbie> beli: i don't use wireless on this computer, but in the past couple weeks i have set it up to use wpa on my laptop no problem.
<amit> hello all. i want to watch the videos at: "http://videolectures.net/mlss05au_hyvarinen_ica/"    ,   any ideas? thanks
<Answer> !restricted | amit
<ubotu> amit: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zigosity> Oh
<Zigosity> Whoa
<Nubbie> ???
<beli> Nubbie:  i just can select plain or wep, but not wpa or wpa2
<siloko> I use rsync to backup my system
<aos_> docteur?
<grn> walla: no ... but I have always wondered because the riaa has seemed to prosecute because of IP screenshots ... but if they are sharing packets with you and they do not have permission to distribute I don't know if it is really legal for them either
<Klik> wxq2378, thx, exporting is the solution to my problem, thank you very much!
<Hendrix> hi
<siloko> including my windows partition which i never mount let alone boot into
<aos_> Docteur et tu toujours l ?
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: it didn't cascade when I did it to /media/files/temp, and when I did it to /media it only change the permissions from one folder o_O
<JakReloaded> <kdub432> - Any Luck at all?
<siloko> yet rsync always finds some files to update on it . . . weird
<Hendrix> hi..i'm argentinian
<Answer> Zigosity, chmod -R 777 /media/files
<alleyoopster> Zigosity any error msg?
<amit> ubotu, i usually dont have a problem watching restricted formats. i think the fact is a stream prevent it.
<wxq2378> beli: not used byself, but i mean to remeber that you need wpa-supplicant (or something) installed
<beli> siloko: what kind of data are you rsyncing?
<barbarella_me> Mikaeln:how did you configure openvpn with redirect-gateway. On both sites?
<stefg> !es | Hendrix
<ubotu> Hendrix: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<siloko> beli: everything on the partition
<Zigosity> Alleyoopster: No errors whatsoever
<andre> how can i enable 1440x900 resolution? im using feisty and ati x800 gto
<cox377_> does anyonehere use azureus?
<Zigosity> Answer: Didn't do anything :\
<Answer> !ubotu : amit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alleyoopster>  Zigosity thats a bit weird, did you check with ls -l?
<siloko> beli: well apart from hiberfil.sys and the pagefile :)
<Nubbie> andre: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hendrix> thanks...gracias...pero me meri en este canal..con el fin de aprender un poco mas de ingles.
<Mikaeln> barbarella_me:  Am I supposed to know that? ;-)
<Answer> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Nubbie> Answer: stop please?
<Answer> Nubbie, amit is trying to talk to ubotu
<beli> siloko: a time stamp change is a file change too.....you need to check all rsync options
<Hendrix> ok ubotu...thanks...now i'm entering in your page
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: I know this is a bit weird, that's why I'm here >_<. /media/files says 'drwx' still
<cableroy_> Hi i have a gnome running, is there a way to start vnc on it from console? i got ssh to it only... need to access the desktop remote
<siloko> siloko: but some of the files are png's or html files, how would their timestam change if i haven't booted int ot he system and the only time the partition is mountedis when i back itup?
<amit> Answer, do you activate the bot?
<dyrne> cableroy_: run vncserver
<stefg> !info vino | cableroy
<ubotu> cableroy: vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 2184 kB
<Answer> amit, you say !command to the bot and it looks up that keyword
<Neil-> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '--parent-window-id' '48234859' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmppExTmQ' as user root.
<Neil-> what on earth does this mean?
<siloko> beli: sorry about the typo's :)
<beli> siloko: what filesystem are these files on?
<cableroy_> stefg, dyrne can those be loaded in console?
<Hendrix> bye...thanks...good evening!!!
<siloko> beli: ntfs
<adrenaline> anybody here nfs pros
<Neil-> says : Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<Neil-> anyone?
<Nubbie> amit: what do you need? ubotu is a robot used to help with common problems.
<Gursikh> How do I make it so the nm-applet doesn't ask for a password every boot?
<cox377_> azureus nyone?
<yme> anyone familiar with xserver and ubuntu studio? i really need help, getting authority errors, tried everything obvious
<alleyoopster> Zigosity what filesystem is it?
<Nubbie> gursikh: edit it's key in the keymanager.
<beli> siloko: maybe there your trouble starts....
<grn> cox377_: what about it?
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: FAT32.
<siloko> beli: :)
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: Probably. <_<
<alleyoopster> Zigosity and how was it mounted?
<variant> yme: ubuntu studio is not supported. /join #ubuntu-offtopic. you might get some help in there
<stefg> cableroy_: /usr/lib/vino/vino-server (after you apt-get'ted it)
<cox377_> grn, does anyone use it and use the swing web plugin?
<siloko> beli: i'm not really concerned, more interested how it could be . . . obviously the ext3 backups of my live Ubuntu system go of without a hitch :)
<aguiari> cola
<Gursikh> Nubbie: and do what with it exactly?
<aguiari> sukate stronzi
<Nubbie> gursikh:
<amit> i can watch a video stream. usually i can (restricted formats too) but not from this site. "http://videolectures.net/mlss05au_hyvarinen_ica/" it is very important to me. anyone can help?
<yme> it's an xserver issue, it shouldn't be specific to studio
<amit> can=cant ")
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: err, well, when I started ubuntu I right clicked on the drive and hit 'mount'. I'm sort of new to linux, I think that's what you meant.
<Nubbie> Gursikh: i believe there is a way to edit the key so it only asks the password once.
<beli> siloko: rsync is well done.....i think it's an issue of ntfs
<thunder> http://www.freepenguin.altervista.org/index-en.html
<siloko> beli: more than likely . . .
<Gursikh> Nubbie: I looked in here before, i'm unable to find any such option :-(
<Nubbie> amit: maybe you need a flash player installed.
<karrotx> anyone have experience with ubuntu on vmware; after an `apt-get upgrade` it no longer autoconnects to the network; through dhcp
<Nubbie> Gursikh: sorry then, i thought there was a way to be able to do that.
<eternaljoy> anyone know how I can install Cedega CVS on Ubuntu?
<karrotx> i can manually connect it; but nothing has changed in the config files
<cableroy_> stefg: (vino-server:4199): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<stefg> amit: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer w32codeces
<siloko> beli: or the ntfs-3g driver . . .
<grn> cox377_: yes but I use HTML
<axl000> anyone have a i915 vga?
<Nubbie> karrotx: what is your host system?
<variant> !cvs | eternaljoy
<ubotu> eternaljoy: cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<wxq2378> amit: tell that the admins of that site... they seem to block non MS video players
<FunnyLookinHat> axl000, yea I have 915 graphics....   why?
<beli> siloko: it's not native...that's the point
<hossosor> hey, this is an odd question, but i can't seem to find an answer.  i was watching a movie in firefox and decided to go fullscreen (f11), and remove the address bar.  i already removed the file/edit/tools/help bar previously, and instead had a button that called up this menu placed in the address bar.  i can't seem to figure out how to get the address bar back.  is it a simple keystroke, or do i have to edit some config file?
<cox377_> grn: what do you mean mate?
<eternaljoy> variant: that didnt help
<cox377_> grn: html?
<crafteh> Anyone know how to have Ubuntu/Gnome auto-logout after x minute of inactivity?
<variant> eternaljoy: it should have, the cvs website contains documentation
<stefg> cableroy_: might requie to log out of gnome and log in again
<grn> cox377_: sorry wrong post
<voltagex> if I can't boot from CD (even when I select it in the BIOS) and I have no floppy, is there a way to install Ubuntu?
<axl000> can you use tv out? sorry for my bad english
<alleyoopster> Zigosity just plugged in my fat32 usb, all good
<cableroy_> stefg: ya, thats a problem hehe
<variant> !install | voltagex
<ubotu> voltagex: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<amit> stefg, E: Couldn't find package w32codeces
<eternaljoy> variant: cant connetc to: https://www.cvshome.org/
<eternaljoy> variant: work for yuou?
<stefg> !w32codecs | amit
<ubotu> amit: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<siloko> ok next question is my desktop background image keeps 'crashing' in xubuntu with beryl as my window manager, it's fine (same image) in ubuntu . . .
<Nubbie> crafteh: there is a way that after x minutes it goes to a screen saver which requires you enter your password. other users can still log in if they encounter this screen by selecting "switch user"
<alleyoopster> Zigosity is it just one folder?
<variant> eternaljoy: i see, well google  for "cedega ubuntu cvs howto"
<grn> cox377_: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/plugin_details.php?plugin=azhtmlwebui
<siloko> i just get a blank desktop, either black with artefacts, or the default color . . .
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: well, one folder, but I'd like to get the whole \ most of the partition shared.
<eternaljoy> variant: where do I get the CVS cedega?
<stefg> amit: just tested and it works.
<z0man> woooo I'm using ubuntu and I am VERY happy again :)
<siloko> any thoughts :0
<Satyricon> I have a question, I've been watching some videos on youtube showing off beryl and I have beryl working but their desktops are all glassy and themed, my basic ubuntu desktop doesn't change, all I get is the ability to rotate the cube
<z0man> i decided to dump the dual boot idea
<Nubbie> z0man: congrats.
<variant> eternaljoy: http://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=en&q=cedega+cvs&btnG=Google+Search
<tannerld> is is possible to include the current location in a command with out typgin it out? Ex: "grep 'test' pwd"
<crafteh> Nubbie: yeah I guess thats good enough
<Nubbie> Satyricon: see #ubuntu-effects
<variant> tannerld: ./
<eternaljoy> variant: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS  <-- when I follow these instructions. and run cvscedega. It says cannot be found.  Any ideas why?
<z0man> I really tried to get dual boot going, I even followed the idiot proof video tutorials......grub error 17......sigh
<variant> eternaljoy: nope
<Nubbie> crafteh: it is essentially the same function, only if you want to log back in after inactivity, it's easier for you.
<hossosor> nevermind, i found an option in the sidebar
<grn> Satyricon: be mindful that beryl is still beta so it can crash and do some funny things
<eternaljoy> variant: u got it runnuing?
<variant> eternaljoy: i just use wine
<stefg> z0man: grub is pointing to a wrong partition
<eternaljoy> variant: LOL
<stefg> !grub | z0man
<ubotu> z0man: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<variant> eternaljoy: whats funny about that|
<eternaljoy> variant: you are a hoot dude :)
<macsim> my external harddrive isn't mount with gnome-volume-manager, is it a bug ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21197/
<dyrne> z0man: one thing to bear in mind is that the partition hda1 will be hda0 as grub starts numbering at 0 instead of 1
<alleyoopster> Zigosity: you could try sudo nautilus (but use with care) and look at permisions again
<z0man> I know GRUB was pointing to the wrong partition...When I mounted the drive and looked at menu.lst it wasnt
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: Already tried that.
<eternaljoy> variant: btw, that link u gave me didn t help at all
<z0man> And i know if I installed XP over ubuntu it will loose the grub boot
<variant> eternaljoy: you asked where to get cedega cvs, the top link in that google search was the site containing google cvs source
<variant> eternaljoy: http://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=en&q=cedega+cvs&btnG=Google+Search
<z0man> I spent around 2 days trying to fix GRUB and in the end I decided 100% ubuntu instead.
<z0man> And be patient with WINE :P
<eternaljoy> variant: you mean this one?  http://www.transgaming.com/license.php?source=1  ?
<eternaljoy> variant: you nort listening well
<dcordes> how can I tell dhcp3-server to use a certain interface? I already set the ath0 iface in /etc/default/dhcp3-server (it doesn't start because of "No subnet declaration for ath0 (0.0.0.0)")
<eternaljoy> variant: there is a free version.
<alleyoopster> Zigosity - i dont think this is meant to be, i get the same behaviour here
<kazol> Is there a way to enable wifi encryption in Feisty?
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: What do you mean? By the way, in nautilus, when I try and change the permissions, it sets for a second and then just jumps back to what it was before...
<alleyoopster> Zigosity: you cannot change it because it is fat32
<Blackhawk5193> How much would a 2 terabyte external hard drive cost?
<dyrne> kazol: tell it a wep key?
<beli> kazol: that's my question too
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: Great.
<alleyoopster> Zigosity: fat32 has no understanding
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: Is there any way at all of sharing this on a network then?
<kazol> dyrne: I would have preferred WPA.
<beli> kazol: network manager is just giving me WEP......but who is using WEP nowadays anymore?
<dcordes> beli, my neighbour does :-)
<dcordes> j/k
<Nubbie> Blackhawk5193: first off it would have to be more than one hard drive, and it probably would be several hundred dollars.
<kazol> Is there a way to configure WPA? I cannot see any encryption settings.
<dcordes> kazol, in feisty?
<Assassin`> what should i use in ubuntu to burn an iso image?
<kazol> dcordes: yes.
<dyrne> kazol: well i never use wpa because its too much of a pain to crack :). wep is like 'sudo iwconfig ath0 essid networkname key 1321354' where ath0 is whatever interface
<beli> dcordes: maybe he is using freeswan afterwards ;)
<Kyral_Laptop> Assassin`: in GNOME, Gnomebaker
<LjL> !burniso > Assassin`    (Assassin`, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dcordes> Assassin`, right click it and open with burn something or so
<Kyral_Laptop> in KDE, k3b FTW
<Kyral_Laptop> (Well, k3b FTW in general :D)
<alleyoopster> Zigosity good question, currently it doesnt work i take it?
<dcordes> Kyral_Laptop, in gnome that way is quicker
<dcordes> ways
<kazol> dyrne: thanks for the cmd.
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: No, it doesn't, and if I can't get it working I have to go back to windows >_< Bleh
<Kyral_Laptop> dcordes: I haven't used GNOME on a regular basis in about 2 years :P
<dcordes> so somebody saw my dhcp problem?
<Kyral_Laptop> I'm used to KDE :D
<kazol> How do I scan wifi frequencies? I know there is a cmd for it.
<amit> stefg, can you see the videos on the site?
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: That's why I'm trying to change the permissions in the first place.
<stefg> amit: yes
<dcordes> kazol, you mean how to scan on a certain frequency?
<Kyral_Laptop> kazol: (as root) iwlist wireless_device scanning
<dcordes> Kyral_Laptop, no root required for iwlist scan
<Kyral_Laptop> make sure the device is up first...
<amit> stefg, i cant find that package.
<Kyral_Laptop> dcordes: Oh? I guess because I normally switch to root to bring it up first... :P
<stefg> amit: then read again
<stefg> !w32codecs | amit
<ubotu> amit: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<disinterested> im trying to install torcs-1.3.0 and after getting alot of its dependencies i get this configure error  Can't find libX11. ?
<dooglus> you can quickly type the command by doing:  "iwl<tab><tab>s<tab><return>"
<kazol> Kyral_Laptop: It says the device does not support scanning. Why?
<bhuey_> Question, what's a good package to install if you want a good way of serving wiki pages ?
<Kyral_Laptop> kazol: Heck if I know. It always works with me :D
<axl000> someone have a intel 915 and tvout enabled??
<Kyral_Laptop> (Though I have heard of this)
<fiber> hello, i'm having a wierd problem with gnomescreensaver (i'm on amd64, ati, fglrx).  basically, when the screen saver starts (and only if it starts on it's own, not with the preview function), my colors go all out of whack.  it seems as if the color depth is changed.  a screenshot is at http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/6641/screenshotuq3.png .  anyone have any sugjestions on how to remedy this?
<alleyoopster> Zigosity if it is just one folder how about copying the data out to a place you can share
<Kyral_Laptop> bhuey_: A webserver for one, like Lighttpd or Apache
<voltagex> if I can't boot from CD (even when I select it in the BIOS) and I have no floppy, is there a way to install Ubuntu?
<dyrne> bhuey_: i guess openwiki is ideal. ive used moin in windows as well and it works easily
<dyrne> bhuey_: its python
<Lectus> Hello! I installed dapper, but it's only in english, and I can't install portuguese language. Any help?
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: I've thought of that, and I'd do it, but my machine is dual boot, and so if I booted into windows I wouldn't me sharing the same folder anymore. And I need windows still for some things, unfortunately.
<r0bby> even failsafe boot fails :|
<Zigosity> *me = be
<h4wk0> !languages | Lectus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tawooh> okay, how do i make it so i can create a new folder under file system??
<Kyral_Laptop> tawooh: Uhh...mkdir?
<beli> tawooh: ???? maybe you start explaing at the beginning....
<stefg> Lectus: sudo apt-get install language-support-pt
* Kyral_Laptop blinks
<ultimateq> might need to be in root. could try to sudo mkdir
<dakira> hey.. what was the cmd again that I can use on a file to find out which package it belongs to?
<Kyral_Laptop> pac...whoops this is Ubuntu...
<alleyoopster> Zigosity there is some info on this page that might help http://computer-vet.com/tech/linuxfileserver.html
<Lectus> stefg: it says it can't find the package
<beli> Kyral_Laptop:  *G*
<Lectus> are there other repositories?
<alleyoopster> Zigosity i am out of ideas
<Cpudan80> Seveas: ping
<tawooh> okay, i am trying to make a new dir under filesystem so i can put the WoW install cds in it, i am a complete novice at linux so please be patient with me...
<disinterested> im trying to install torcs-1.3.0 and after getting alot of its dependencies i get this configure error  Can't find libX11. ?
<r0bby> tawooh: mkdir
<bhuey_> dyrne so you like openwiki ? what about the ruby packages that do that ?
<r0bby> we told you
<tawooh> robby: ty
<beli> tawooh: and what's the problem now?
<Seveas> Cpudan80, ?
<ze1> I installed Firestarter and selected what I thought were default "desktop" options. Now I cannot connect to local samba machines, nor resolve avahi hostnames. The outbound settings are "permissive" so what's the problem?
<stefg> Lectus: sudo apt-get update first, if it still fails your /etc/apt/sources.list is broken. get a new one at !easysource
<ultimateq> <--somewhat new to ubuntu, I want an equalizer, or even better a parametric equalizer to work with the os as a whole... any suggestions?
<r0bby> that will make a directory in the current working directory
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: Thanks for trying, anyway.
<disinterested> any suggestions?
<BigMac> hey, is the package with gcc and stuff called "buildessential"?
<alleyoopster> Zigosity sounds like there is some lock on that folder
<Kyral_Laptop> BigMac: I think there is a - between build and essential
<Lectus> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: Lock? What?
<lou_> build-essentials i think
<amit> stefg, forgat about "sudo apt-get update" :). installing now. hope it will help. thanks
<Cpudan80> Anyone know where I can get the op script for XChat?
<Cpudan80> Since Seveas isn't around :(
<alleyoopster> Zigosity something stopping access, a flag or something, i am guessing here
<BigMac> Kyral_Laptop: Heh I knew it was something stupid
<Kyral_Laptop> BigMac: Its okay :D
<lou_> lol
<tawooh> has anyone had good success using the wine+World of Warcraft combo on an older computer??
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: According to the page you linked me to, it should be more than possible to do this :|
<ultimateq> whats the hotkeys to switch between desktops >.< I want to pull up that cube thinger
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: They aren't having any problems at all with FAT32
<grn> tawooh: what hardware?
<elias> how can I send a message to all X users on the local X-server?
<kazol> beli: I don't care that much for wifi encryption, since the area around the house is forested and the nearest house is 50m away.
<stefg> !effects | ultimateq
<ubotu> ultimateq: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<tawooh> grn:not even sure, just an old compy that was on win2000 OS, so i'm thinking not that good
<msikma> Good evening, good people of Linux.
<Assassin`> i just wasted a disk -_- trying to write kubuntu to it with gnomebaker
<ultimateq> wonderful =)
<msikma> I have a few tiny and probably simple questions.
<mc44> Cpudan80: http://www.kaarsemaker.net/files/Software/chanserv.py
<Kyral_Laptop> Assassin`: This is why CD-RWs rock :D
<Cpudan80> mc44: ty ty
<alleyoopster> Zigosity yep, it looks completely possible, if you can access all the other folders on that disk then try removing recreating the folder again perhaps
<chump> msikma: ask your question ;)
<msikma> I recently installed Gnome. I normally use text-mode environments only (on this old computer!)
<prosper0000> .
<msikma> So now when I start up, I always get Gnome. I'd like to start it when I want to only.
<void^> msikma: remove gdm from your runlevel
<Assassin`> Kyral_Laptop: ??
<msikma> void^: How would I do this?
<void^> msikma: update-rc.d, or rm
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: I'll try it. Actually, I'll try making a new folder on it and sharing that.
<Kyral_Laptop> Assassin`: If you get a bad burn with a CD-RW you just blank it and go again :D
<Blackhawk5193> Is it possble to port a litestep theme to ubuntu?
<Assassin`> what should i use to write kubuntu to a disk?
<RagingBull> how do you minimize windows under 7.04 using compiz? and how do i rotate the cubed workspaces with the mouse rather than selecting a workspace?
<bluebyte_> hi @ all. i have a little question. Maybe someone can help me with than. Is it possible to color the messages on boot???
<stefg> !backup | Assassin`
<beli> kazol: but WPA/WPA2 should be available out of the box nowadays!
<crimsun> beli: it is for some wifi chipsets.
<cherva> !colour boot
<amit> stefg,  installed (Setting up mozilla-mplayer (3.31+main-1ubuntu1) ... Setting up w32codecs (20061022-1~seveas1) ...) but i cant see the video. :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colour boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ze1> RagingBull: iirc, ctrl-alt left drag rotates cube
<Assassin`> what?
<crimsun> beli: and it's getting better with every upstream Linux release.
<danny3793> !color boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about color boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wxq2378> bluebyte_: i think the ANSI escapes should work
<cherva> !color
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about color - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kazol> beli: where?
<danny3793> !colorboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colorboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny3793> lol
<stefg> amit: test if this is still the case after reboot
<bluebyte_> thx ;-
<Assassin`> seriously whats a good program for burning software????
<cherva> danny3793: I'm just testing no need to copy my msg's
<andre> how can i have 1440x900 resolution? im using ati radeon x800 gto
<msikma> void^: I think I've done it... thanks.
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: Hold on, brb
<cherva> Assassin`: K3B
<danny3793> oh, kk :_)
<Sergo> Assassin: i use gnomebacker
<MenZa> Does anyone here have a recommendation for an application that will automatically update my IP (dynamic IP) to dyndns.org?
<lou_> andre: have you tried installing fglrx?
<andre> lou_ installed already
<amit> stefg, i solved it with mplayer -dumpstream, thanks for your time
<lou_> know how to edit xorg.conf?
<ze1> Do you need to add policy to Firestarter to allow outgoing smb connections?
<wxq2378> lou_: with your favorite editor or with "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Assassin`> haha all u have to do is right click the .iso and choose write to disk
<Assassin`> ^_^
<void^> MenZa: i've been using ez-ipupdate for years, but i guess anything showing up with 'apt-cache search dyndns' should work
<andre> lou_ yes i can edit it
<XGirlFriend> hi ! is there a tool to record .asx files
<MenZa> void^: Yeah, I tried a few, but I can't really finda anything decent. Mind guiding me through setting up ez-ipupdate?
<MenZa> void^: I'm assuming "dyndns" as provider
<MenZa> hmm
<wulax> new dark gtk+ theme :-) http://hem.bredband.net/b539954/screenshot01.png
<void^> MenZa: well, if you apt-get install it it should ask for the account info i think. you should just make sure /etc/ez-ipupdate/default.conf has the right info (especially the right interface)
<MenZa> void^: well that was simple
<|chiz|> Assassin: you can try brasero
<MenZa> void^: it dpkg-reconfigured it self
<MenZa> itself*
<MenZa> Now I'll see if that works when I renew my ip
<ze1> Does no one use Firestarter?
<MenZa> I don't want to do that now
<mc44> !enter > MenZa :P
<MenZa> void^: Cheers :)
* MenZa licks mc44
* mc44 cuddles MenZa 
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: Urgh. For some reason, I can no longer mount, or even see, any of my devices. Neither one of my CD drives, my floppy drive, or the two partitions on my other harddrive...
<Zigosity> alleyoopster: I didn't even do anything : |
<wxq2378> Zigosity: used hibernate?
<Zigosity> wxq2378: No, all I could have possibly done was run the cat /proc/partitions command, and that was a while ago.
<wxq2378> somebody savy with udev its events and automatically mounting? whats the daemon/script/whatever that should receive the events and do the mounts? cause it does not woek after suspend/resume
<crimsun> wxq2378: I doubt it's a udev issue; it's more likely hal and gnome-mount.
<tawooh> okay, hopefully i don't melt my motherboard and chipset trying to do this, seeyas later if its successful.
<eternaljoy> !Cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Zigosity> Great, I broke something. hurrah.
<alleyoopster> Zigosity dont know dude, sounds like fstab, but no reason for it
<Zigosity> They just LEFT
<Zigosity> Like, I was using them, and then they were GONE
<Zigosity> ;_;
<alleyoopster> Zigosity dont use them
<cherva> renice is for changing process priority right ?
<wxq2378> crimsun: ash a new name: gnome-mount.. how to debug that? i checked udevmonitor and  "udevcontrol logpriority=debug" and there are indeed events
<crimsun> wxq2378: right, it's not a udev issue.  It's a hal + gnome-mount issue.
<Zigosity> Unfortunately, I'd like to have the use of all my files and my Optical drives. It's sort of important.
<crimsun> wxq2378: first, make sure hal is noticing them.
<cherva> cherva:test
<blackest> Zigosity how hot is your system
<Zigosity> blackest: About as hot as a penguin.
<wxq2378> crimsun: where do i look to see if hal is doing that?
<Zigosity> Blackest: This has been running for years and has NEVER had heat problems
<crimsun> wxq2378: lshal and a number of different hal utilities.
<Zigosity> Uh oh
<blackest> well its one possibility ruled out
<Zigosity> I can't eject the CD drive either. Heh
<papyromancer> How can I download a directory tree from the command line over ftp on ubuntu server?
<Zigosity> I hope my power supply isn't going.
<blackest> something seems to be
<mssever> During the process of upgrading from edgy to feisty, the update manager crashed. It was installing packages. When I restarted update-manager, it didn't offer the upgrade option like before, but it did offer to upgrade 800+ packages. What do I do from here? It appears that the upgrade program does more than just apt-get upgrade, so how can I get the upgrade program to start up and continue where it left off?
<xXSive>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY whogivesashit
<vorbote> mssever: your best bet is to let the update mamanger do its thing
<Zigosity> blackest: Dunno why it wouldn't take the whole system down with it, though.
<blackest> Zigosty how loaded is it lots of drives and cards ?
<mssever> vorbote: the quesstion I have, though, is that the upgrade program won't start back up again
<PriceChild> xXSive, please change your password now :)
<xXSive> lol, that is not my password
<Zigosity> Blackest: Vid card, sound card, 2 CD drives, floppy, 2 harddrives, one of which I installed Sunday.
<PriceChild> xXSive, then please don't swear in channel
<xXSive> i can't remember it..  so that is simply my thoughts on it
<blackest> zigosity it could be a touch too much on the power
<vorbote> mssever: you may need to force it. Say: "update-manager -c -d"
<wxq2378> crimsun: i ran lshal w/ and w/o card inserted and i see that an entry is created and removed for "block.device = '/dev/sdb1'" which is the name i see in dmesg and the udev logs. i have now clue what it should realy look like, but i'd guess that this is not the problem
<mssever> vorbote: thanks...I'll try that now
<blackest> maybe disconnect non essential drives for now see if it boots like that
<tawooh> okay, how do i find which directory to type in the terminal to run a specific program, i am not used to the file structure of linux...
<crimsun> wxq2378: right, so continue to debug hal and gnome-mount.  It's beginning to look like gnome-mount - particularly if you can manually mount it.
<Zigosity> blackest: Possibly. I have quite a few power supplies around here, so replacing it isn't really an issue.
<mc44> tawooh: which specific program?
<blackest> tawooh locate prog name
<Zigosity> It boots fine, I restarted it as soon as this happened.
<Zigosity> BIOS also recognized all the drives
<blackest> sometimes hds get themselves in a state and need to spend 10 minutes or so revalidating themselves
<mssever> vorbote: no luck. It must think that it's already at Feisty. I'll just install the updates that it suggests and see what happens
<wxq2378> crimsun: an other day i had the problem i did manually mount, which worked as expected
<tawooh> trying to run installer.exe using wine, i typed what the how to said to type, but it tells me it cannot find the program, so i need to know how to type out c:\home\matthew\wowinstall\installer.exe in linux format
<Zigosity> blackest: That wouldn't explain losing all my other drives, too.
<vorbote> mssever: good luck!
<blackest> unless the ide bus isn't ready because of it
<Zigosity> Mm
<Zigosity> Well
<Zigosity> I'll go try it in windows (yey dual boot) and see what happens.
<wxq2378> crimsun: should there be a gnome-mount process running or is that just run on insertion/removal?
<crimsun> wxq2378: only on insertion/removal.
<DrLaunch> Some of you might have seen some of Windows special display features. One allows you to connect a second monitor to your PC and expand the desktop to that monitor. Does Ubuntu have anything similar except viritual desktops?
<tawooh> nvm, figured it out
<gentoo_user> has anyone used rxtx succesfully on ubuntu server edition here?
#ubuntu 2007-05-17
<crimsun> DrLaunch: xinerama and the like have been available for years.
<crimsun> DrLaunch: however, you can't do it on the fly reliably yet.
<wxq2378> crimsun: i ran "gnome-mount --device /dev/sdb1" which made the driver appear as expected. so whatever thing that should run it on insertion is not doint it...
<DrLaunch> I guess virituall desktops do the trick just fine at the moment.
<void^> DrLaunch: xinerama (or twinview if you use nvidia)
<misnix> DrLaunch, sure, do a search onm xinerama
<cherva> DrLaunch: ubuntu supports dual and extended view u can even start 2 x servers
<misnix> on
<gentoo_user> is the claim on the ubunto web site about setting up a lamp server in 15 minutes correct?
<Chicory> Has anyone had luck with MTP devices?
<_sawyer__> omg omg omg someone help
<Chicory> I'm trying to manage a Gigabeat, and for some reason it's not being picked up.
<_sawyer__> i've changed the group of my default user
<_sawyer__> and now i can't sudo
<kafitz> does anyone know how to fix a loud crackle i get when i adjust my speakers
<_sawyer__> i don't know what's the default group it should have
<kafitz> my PCM is at about 50%
<kafitz> and im using an external control wheel for volume
<djbrieck> Hello
<cherva> _sawyer__:  i think your degault group is the same as your user (ex username "test" has group "test")
<wxq2378> crimsun: do you know which gnome process should receive the insertion/removal events and run gnome-mount?
<_sawyer__> cherva: tried, still doesn't work
<Sam_> hey guys need some help
<eternaljoy> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<DrLaunch> Heh. Windows isn't aware of dead space when using two screens as one desktop. But Xinerama is. :D
<djbrieck> Quick question is there a way to find the date created for files and folders?
<DrLaunch> I mean. The window manager.
<cherva> _sawyer__:  sry i can't help you
<djbrieck> All we see now is "
<djbrieck> Date Created and Modified
<djbrieck> "
<crimsun> wxq2378: not off the top of my head, no.  Sorry.
<_sawyer__> cherva, actually, you can grep your username from /etc/group
<_sawyer__> and tell me what the outcome is
<Sam_> ok i just created a webserver.  My website is up. i just configed the DNS. My website is www.samfiles.com   now my isp blocks port 80 so you have to type www.samfiles.com:99 now i have set apache to forward stuff on 99 so that is ok.  I am wondering i am running BIND DNS. is there something i can do there, so when it reads the www.samfiles.com, to forward my ipadress w/ the port to port 99,...
<Sam_> ...so my friends dont have to type :99
<kafitz> is there a way to reconfigure the sound?
<Sam_> is this possible with BIND dns, because i know no-ip.com does it but for 30 dollars a month and you have to through an outside dns which suxs!
<Chicory> Oh, uh, how can I forcibly mount a MTP device on a USB port?
<voltagex> Sam: get some hosting, or set up your domain to be a redirect
<eternaljoy> when I run ./WineCVS.sh or sudo ./WineCVS.sh , it always says permission denied!  Anyone know why?
* Chicory is attempting to copy some music from and to an MES60V from Toshiba.
<Sam_> what?
<Sam_> voltagex
<Sam_> i mean i have my dns set up
<voltagex> eternaljoy: chmod +x WineCVS.sh
<eternaljoy> voltagex: ty
<Sam_> ohh
<Sam_> hmm
<voltagex> Sam_: dude, you're trying to host a domain off a cable/dsl
<cherva> _sawyer__:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21210/
<Sam_> no
<Sam_> ok....
<Sam_> i bought the domain from namecheap.com
<Sam_> now im runing my own DNS
<voltagex> Sam_: has nothing to do with it
<_sawyer__> thanks
<_sawyer__> lets see if it helps
<voltagex> Sam_: they block port 80 for a reason
<Sam_> well my ISP does so you cant host....
<Sam_> but who cares
<djbrieck> ReFrasing the question, what command is needed to find the date created for a file, right now we are seeing only is Date Modified and Date Accessed in the properties window in Gnome?
<_sawyer__> cherva, thanks it helped
<_sawyer__> !!
<_sawyer__> had to add myself to adm group and admin
<_sawyer__> that was it
<_sawyer__> thanks again, bye
<ze1> djbrieck: date file
<Miso> How can i install a flash plugin for 64 bit firefox running on feisty?
<Sam_> is ther anything i can do??
<Molluck> I just thought I should let everyone know... I reinstalled ubuntu completely and that cured a weeks worth of problems in 1 hour.  Can you say, borked?
<preaction> Sam_: run your webserver on a non-standard port?
<lou_> i installed firefox32
* nickrud parrots, 'borked'
<wxq2378> crimsun: thanks anyway. you brought me a big step further. i'll update the bug report with this info. btw looking at the package dependents is seems gnome-volume-manager is the next thing to look at
<Sam_> i am doing that
<Sam_> i need my DNS server to redirect www.samfiles.com to www.samfiles.com:99 is that possible
<cjae> I need to try and recover video of an udf (I believe) written disc it was wrote by a hitachi cam dvd ram there was stuff on it windows (isobuster) but I forgot to recover it before I erased windows
<Sam_> even better if it still shows www.samfiles.com
<Sam_> but if it has to show the 99 that is fine
<preaction> Sam_: no, that's outside the scope of DNS
<AfterDeath> Sam_: that's not possible
<Sam_> so i have to use an outside source kkZ
<AfterDeath> not with DNS
<Sam_> ok
<Sam_> that was my question
<Sam_> thanks
<KNY> when returning an active user (via "Switch user" mechanism), you have to enter the password at the login window, then enter the password again at the locked desktop; is there a way to eliminate one of these?
<AfterDeath> np
<JonTec> alright, you guys... X/kdm hangs after I login and there's not a real explanation for it: I've done nothing out of the ordinary. I've restarted several times today and this problem arose right when I opened up my laptop here at the house. I'm on amd64 kubuntu 7.04 and have already tried !xhangs. The only other time something like this is has happened since I installed 7.04 (which was about one-two weeks ago is when, on shutd
<KNY> JonTec, anything in your log files?
<eternaljoy> how can I serach whole HDD for a word?
<JonTec> KNY: :D which ones, I've not known to look there
<compengi> after i eject my flash drive and unplug it, the icon in the places left tab in nautilus is still visible and after i plug the flash it's not auto-mounted, i need to mount it manually and when i check it's properties it would give me the same ones of my flash. any idea?
<PhantasyHawk> Can someone help me out with getting a hold of widescreen resolution drivers for an intel GMA950 card?
<cherva> eternaljoy: Places => Search for files...
<cjae> I need to try and recover video of an udf (I believe) written disc it was wrote by a hitachi cam dvd ram there was stuff on it windows (isobuster) but I forgot to recover it before I erased windows
* genii sips a coffee
<KNY> JonTec, /var/log/Xorg.*
<voltagex> how can I make the APT package cache never get cleared? I want to keep all the packages for installation on 3 other machines
<eternaljoy> cherva: that doesnt workl for some reason~  any cli command?
<genii> DrLaunch Did you get help adjusting the grub and fstab files ?
<nickrud> !info 915resolution | PhantasyHawk (I think)
<ubotu> phantasyhawk (i think): 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<JonTec> KNY: nope, I haven't tried that... I'm going to have to leave the room to do that: I'm in irssi... O_o
<KNY> PhantasyHawk, 7.04? Just enable desktop-effects and it'll prompt to download the binary drivers
<wxq2378> crimsun: good news :-) gnome-volume-manager was not running any more. after i typed that in the console its again showing up in "ps ax" and itreacts as usual on insert/remove. so it looks like that daemon crashes on suspend or resume!
<cjae> !udf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cherva> eternaljoy: whereis <word>
<JonTec> KNY: sorry, the channel
<KNY> JonTec, ctrl+z :)
<wysiwyg> hihi
<wysiwyg> im having a problem with my printer
<eternaljoy> cherva: thats useless
<Stormx2> Hey folks. When a website has letter-spacing in the css, firefox screws up the rendering and only displays the first word of any particular element
<DrLaunch> genii: I had to do some stuff first. So no.
<eternaljoy> cherva: whats a command to search the whole HDD?
<wysiwyg> canon pixma ip2200 + ubuntu 7.04
<Gothfunc> hi.  i am trying to compile my network card drivers, but i get the error "linux kernel source not found.  stop."  this is a fresh feisty server installation and i have apt-getted linux-source.  any ideas why i still get this error?
<eternaljoy> wysiwyg: good luck
<wysiwyg> eternaljoy, ?
<voltagex> Gothfunc: yes, you need to tar -jxf it
<voltagex> Gothfunc: it's in /usr/src as a tar.bz2 file
<cherva> eternaljoy: you can try "find"
<voltagex> Gothfunc: like a zip file, only better
<eternaljoy> wysiwyg: i could never get my printer working
<eternaljoy> cherva: thats ueless too
<genii> DrLaunch I'm at my other job now. So not always at the keyboard. But if you need help I will do what I can (if you can be patient on occasion when I do not respond immediately, etc)
<eternaljoy> cherva: if ui dont know, just say so
<wysiwyg> mine prints on gedit, and also the test page, but if i try with other apps such as OO or abiword it wont print
<Gothfunc> voltagex: thought so, i did this but still got the error last time, but i'll try on the fresh install.  brb
<nickrud> voltagex, you'd set that in /etc/apt/preferences; see man apt_preferences for the details
<eternaljoy> cherva: find only searches current dir
<voltagex> wysiwyg: Recommended driver: cnijfilter-ip2200
<cherva> eternaljoy: Usage: find [path...]  [expression] 
<yo_noob> with fglrx when I quit gnome session, (system->quit->log out), X server hangs with 100%cpu usage ctl-F1 does not work
<DrLaunch> genii: Don't worry. I have plenty of time. I have all of tomorrow too. Because May 17th is Norway's independence day.
<voltagex> wysiwyg: I'm bringing up lots of results for gentoo, there's also a commercial (pay for) driver
<eternaljoy> cherva: what expression?
<DrLaunch> :D
<compengi> LjL, after i eject my flash drive and unplug it, the icon in the places left tab in nautilus is still visible and after i plug the flash it's not auto-mounted, i need to mount it manually and when i check it's properties it would give me the same ones of my flash. any idea?
<nickrud> voltagex, erm I mean apt.conf & man apt.conf (brain lock)
<karrotx> anyone have any experience with ubuntu not requesting dhcp properly?
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<karrotx> it's grabbing something from 255.255.255.255 which is completely invalid
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<voltagex> whoa
<wysiwyg> wtf
<LjL> !traffic
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Lars_G> Question, any idea why python insists cairo is not installed when I DO have python-cairo (and libcairo2) and it seems to have all files?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<eternaljoy> dejavu
<voltagex> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 3,3]  by LjL
<PriceChild> voltagex, that was not a netsplit
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<eternaljoy> voltagex: thanks for that bit of useless info ;)
<Woody_> Hello, what is the best P2P software that works in Ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty?
<voltagex> PriceChild: ?!
<cherva> eternaljoy: man find
<DrLaunch> Netsplits are a little entertaining. :)
<Sergo> hello
<eternaljoy> Woody_: best is relative
<Sergo> i need help
<bigprick> hello
<compengi> that was not a net split voltagex
<voltagex> PriceChild: what in tux's name was that?
<Woody_> eternaljoy: what?
<Zigosity> Hurrah.
<compengi> voltagex, it's a flood
<eternaljoy> Woody_: best is relative. you cant ask whats best. its relative
<BearPerson> voltagex, just some bored kid's hobby
<Gothfunc> voltagex: yup, unzipped the archived src, and it still gives the same error
<Sergo> i try to open an movie file, and got error with totem movie player: could not determine type of stream
<voltagex> whois [s] plit
<Woody_> eternaljoy: so the software is called "best" ?
<compengi> LjL, after i eject my flash drive and unplug it, the icon in the places left tab in nautilus is still visible and after i plug the flash it's not auto-mounted, i need to mount it manually and when i check it's properties it would give me the same ones of my flash. any idea?
<Sergo> what's wrong?
<voltagex> Gothfunc: you need to have the kernel source in /usr/src/linux
<MikeB-> any bzr/Planet Ubuntu gurus here
<eternaljoy> Woody_: look up the word relative in your dictionary
<bigprick> how are you all doing?
<voltagex> Gothfunc: so make a softlink if you know how
<PriceChild> MikeB-, hey what's up?
<Gothfunc> voltagex: you mean /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20?
<MikeB-> PriceChild: no much
<Sergo> (
<PriceChild> MikeB-, as in what's the problem with planet?
<eternaljoy> has anyuone got Cedega CVS to work on Ubuntu?
<LjL> compengi: not sure, it works right here... but i'm on KDE
<Sergo> what movie players there are else?
<Woody_> Hello, what is the best P2P software that works in Ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty?
<eternaljoy> Sergo: VLC
<voltagex> Gothfunc: no I mean ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20 /usr/src/linux
<Gothfunc> gotcha
<compengi> LjL, but can't i do anything now?
<eternaljoy> !vlc > Sergo
<Sniper> hi guys
<MikeB-> PriceChild: trying to figure out how to upload a new head for myself to the planet feed
<xXSive> azureus is heavy on cpu but one of my favs, bit-tornado is nice as well.. that is all I have tried on 'buntu
<wxq2378> karrotx: 255.255.255.255 is a broadcast. that's ok if your PC cries for a new IP. a DHCP server should then respond and assign it one
<LjL> compengi, haven't got a clue
<karrotx> wxq2378: it's not
<compengi> LjL, okay.. thanks :)
<Gothfunc> voltagex: ok, different error..  progress!  thanks :)
<Zigosity> Hey everyone. Just a little while ago, all my devices (2nd hard drive, optical drives, floppy) stopped allowing me to access them and won't let me mount them. It says they're already mounted. When I look in /media, they appear there as blank files with no size. What did I do? They aren't broken in any way, because I can still use them from windows.
<Sergo> thanks
<Sniper> i want a good video player on Ubuntu
<voltagex> Gothfunc: I'd like to help you - what's the problem
<PriceChild> MikeB-, just follow the exact same instructions...
<wxq2378> Sniper: vlc :-)
<voltagex> Sniper: define good
<Sniper> how i download it
<PriceChild> but change the jpg file obviously instead of creating a new one :)
<Sergo> !vlc > Sniper
<Sergo> :)
<kazol> Anyone here use DD-WRT?
<Woody_> what is the nearest software to Bearshare for Ubuntu?
<MikeB-> Sniper: Totem is fine, but mPlayer and VLC are popular
<Gothfunc> voltagex: linux kernel source not configured - missing version.h.  stop.
<siloko> Hi dudes
<fatalfury> Sergo: are you trying to play a DVD?
<wxq2378> Sniper: run the package manager (synaptic) and select it from the list (search)
<Sergo> fatalfury: nope, .avi ..
<eternaljoy> Sergo: you learn quickly ;)
<genii> DrLaunch Well, the basic process would be to boot to livecd. Then mount sda2 for instance somewhere temporary then you can edit the files on it which need the device for hard drive changed
<eternaljoy> Sergo: VLC plays all files
<xXSive> kazol, theres a hak.5 episode on that
<voltagex> Gothfunc: hmm what are you trying to compile?
<siloko> If I mount a partition on my external usb hd, and then unplug it, does the hotplug tidy up stuff cleanly unmount the filesystem, or should i do it manualyl?
<fatalfury> Sergo: Oh ok, you should be good with VLC or Mplayer then. DVD is a whole different ball of wax though. :)
<Neil-> siloko: always unmount first :)
<VSpike> I have an ubuntu 6.10 system I want to upgrade to xubuntu 7.04.... what is the mechanism to do this which involves the least amount of downloading?
<VSpike> Can I remove ubuntu-desktop, upgrade, then install xubuntu-desktop?
<siloko> Neil-: that's what i thought but you know these clever dudes writing the software, i thought they might have done it for me :)
<marcos> hola a todos.. tengo un servidor de datos con linux y algunas pc se conectan a el por que pues ahi es en donde esta la informacion.... es posible hacer que ciertos archivos no los guarden en sus maquinas y que no los puedan imprimir ?
<Gothfunc> voltagex: found this on google: Okay my suggestion would be to copy your kernel config file from /boot to
<LjL> voltagex: i don't think the cache gets cleared unless you clear it manually... unless there's a crontab script that does that. try  grep -R clean /etc/cron* 
<Neil-> siloko: thing is, once its unplugged, the pc no longerhas access to the device
<wxq2378> karrotx: you could debug with wireshark, watching the traffic on your network and see if the DHCP requests are sent and answered
<Neil-> siloko: So it knows its gone, but what can it do :)
<Gothfunc> /usr/src/linux/.config then run 'make oldconfig'. This will recreate version.h.
<Frem> Hey, my laptop is running abnormally hot, and the fan is on constantly. Is there a way to cool things down?
<siloko> Neil-: indeed  . . .
<Neil-> oh wait.. i see what you are asking
<siloko> Frem: frisge?
<Woody_> what is the best p2p software that works in ubuntu? i want to download some videos and mp3 files
<marcos> oh sorry, it is a eglish channel !
<Neil-> if you do it manually, yes, it gets removed.. however you should unmount first to stop data loss
<Skiguy> how do I list all job & process IDs?
<Gothfunc> voltagex: i'm trying to compile drivers for my network card.  the card is brand new, and i assume newish technology because it's not detected outright.  sc92031
<siloko> Frem: I'm actually glad I miss-spelt that
<Neil-> will get a message if you forget :P
<Sniper> thank you men
<LjL> Skiguy: "ps aux" for processes, "jobs" for jobs
<genii> Vspike Actually what I did before was bounce KDE and Gnome, installed XFCE then did the upgrade and it didn't take horribly long like a full Kubuntu upgrade for instance
<xXSive> Woody_, try azureus...
<yo_noob> Frem: check what is eating CPU w/ top
<PriceChild> !info rtorrent | Woody_
<voltagex> Gothfunc: ok, it's asking you to configure the kernel, you're gonna have to go read up because I haven't done that for aaaages, sorry.
<ubotu> woody_: rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.4-1 (feisty), package size 314 kB, installed size 860 kB
<Woody_> xXSive: but its still a torrent downloader
<PriceChild> Woody_, rtorrent is the vi of torrent apps :P
<Sniper> how i update the nvidia driver
<xXSive> yes, torrents are ten times better
<Woody_> xXSive: i want to search for music and download
<elek_ubuntu> hey everyone, i love the distro.  i have a question about what firewall i should use.  does ubuntu come with a tool to easily configure iptables?  i am using 7.04.  thanks in advance
<xXSive> right
<voltagex> Geforce 8500GT not being detected correctly by the restricted drivers manager. What can I do?
<fatalfury> marcos: creo que necesite usa NTFS-3G para comunicar con los datos en sus PCs con Windows. lo siento... mi espanol es... malo lol
<Woody_> xXSive: like limewire
<Gothfunc> voltagex: no prob, what a hassle.  i hate that the supplier didn't make a chipset that is universally recognisable
<PriceChild> !forestarter | elek_ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forestarter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xXSive> so look on a tracker site
<Frem> yo_noob: Nothing. pidgin is the most resource intensive thing running, and it's only taking 2%
<clever> siloko: unmounting does stuff like saving extra data to the usb drive, and if you unplug it you loose that data and it cant be saved properly
<compengi> PriceChild, got any idea for my issue
<elek_ubuntu> firestarter?
<compengi> ?
<voltagex> Gothfunc: send a message to the supplier - avoid buying from them if you can
<siloko> clever: ok . . .
<PriceChild> compengi, could you repeat it please?
<elek_ubuntu> i tried using firestarter and it doesnt seem to load on boot
<Sniper> please tell me how i update the nvidia driver
<VSpike> genii: cool.. i'll try that
<PriceChild> elek_ubuntu, the firewall is always running.
<bigprick> are uuu ready tooo fumble
<compengi> PriceChild, after i eject my flash drive and unplug it, the icon in the places left tab in nautilus is still visible and after i plug the flash it's not auto-mounted, i need to mount it manually and when i check it's properties it would give me the same ones of my flash. any idea?
<grout> anyone figured out how to put icons in kiba-dock?
<marcos> fatalfury: jaja ok I uderstan it, but I have a linux server and all the others have windows... so is not possible to do ?
<elek_ubuntu> PriceChild: mmm..
<elek_ubuntu> dont see it in the processes when i reboot
<siloko> Also just wanted to say NICE ONE!! to all you guys who hang out on this channel giving help for free!! It is much appreciated in this neck of the woods :)
<voltagex> Sniper: apt-get update && apt-get install nvidia-glx
<eternaljoy> is there any way I can play battlefield 2142 on Ubuntu without purchasing Cedega?
<PriceChild> compengi, no idea sorry
<jupp> hi , i need live talk whit my friends whit a headset. they all have the yahoo live mess.is it possible?
<Sniper> thank you
<PriceChild> elek_ubuntu, firestarter is just for editing and monitoring
<jontec_> okay, logs were unhelpeful... no errors and they only showed my last login (I've tried to login several times)
<wxq2378> Sniper: do you just mean install the legacy drivers? nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new packages might help
<voltagex> eternaljoy: winehq.com
<compengi> PriceChild, hmm.... do you know anyone here that could help?
<PriceChild> compengi, if someone knows and is availiable they will assist
<yo_noob> Frem: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Neil-> eternaljoy: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=3985
<Neil-> its semi ok in wine
<eternaljoy> voltagex: battlefield 2142 will play just using Wine?
<jontec_> voltagex: does kopete do voice?
<compengi> PriceChild, i mean any specific person from the developers
<kon> is there any special installation available for intel core 2 CPUs? or should i use the normal 32-bit x86 image for that?
<Sniper> i have old driver i want to upgrade it
<eternaljoy> Neil-: u can play it in Wine?
<Frem> yo_noob: No such file or directory
<Neil-> eternaljoy: actually...
<fatalfury> Marcos: I'm not exactly sure when dealing with servers, but check out NTFS-3G here: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ it lets you read/write to Windows partitions and PCs
<elek_ubuntu> PriceChild: thanks ill give it another shot
<Neil-> eternaljoy: doesnt look to great
<PriceChild> compengi, developers usually dont' have much time to help. If they do then they will help if they see you.
<eternaljoy> Neil-: actually?
<voltagex> eternaljoy: no idea sorry, but that's the free option
<jupp> kopete does no voice.
<Neil-> eternaljoy: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6637 read here for details
<eternaljoy> Neil-: what you mean?  slow?
<FskU> anyone have any experience with UltimateUbuntu?
<b33ch> kon, just use a regular build
<BigMac> Hey, could anyone assist me in applying http://rafb.net/p/zxc3lA86.html to my path
<xorAxAx> which irc client does mark shuttleworth use?
<b33ch> aka 1836
<Sergo> anyone know when the piding will be available in repos, or to compile it manual ?=] 
<b33ch> i836
<wxq2378> kon: yes you can use that or if you want you can also use the AMD64 edition. stick with 32bits if you want to have less problems
<eternaljoy> Neil-: slow frame rate?
<b33ch> !core
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about core - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sergo> "pidgin'
<PriceChild> Sergo, gutsy
<compengi> PriceChild, i can understand... thanks anyways :)
<kon> wxq2378, AMD64 isn't AMD only?
<xorAxAx> nobody knows?
<Neil-> eternaljoy: Never done it, but there are a few issues.. it might work.. see that link, give it a go :)
<yo_noob> Frem: lsmod |grep cpu
<Sergo> PriceChild , i;m not gutsy
<kon> wxq2378, less problems you say, what problems? 32-bit compatibility?
<PriceChild> Sergo, gutsy will have pidgin
<eternaljoy> Neil-: you never done it? LOL
<wxq2378> kon: the core2 duo support the same instruction set. it runs fine here, appart from a few issues with power down and suspend to disk
<yo_noob> Frem: does it show cpufreq?
<fatalfury> Sergo: I was able to compile Pidgin and get it working, but couldn't get sound from it. In Edgy. Needs GnuTSL for MSN and Jabber connections.
<Sergo> ) gutsy, it's early to discuss about gutsy
<Neil-> eternaljoy: No,  but I've played other games in wine. Best thing is to try it yourself on your system
<jontec_> kon: no wine, or much other proprietery software in amd64, I'm using it right now, but it's not all that bad...
<Frem> yo_noob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21215/
<Timmytom> Hi, just installed a fresh 7.04, and I can login via TTY1, but when using gnome I get authentication failed
<PriceChild> Sergo, indeed, so wait till october :)
<jontec_> kon: we can get wine runnin in amd64 supposedly
<eternaljoy> Neil-: ok cheers
<kon> oh i need wine
<fatalfury> marcos: hope that helps, but if not sorry. :( i'm not too experience with servers.
<Zigosity> Hey. For some reason, I can't access any of my mountable stuff (Other HD, opt. drives) after I ran the "cat /proc/partitions  " command. Anyone know why?
<Frem> yo_noob: i think so.
<h-bomb> does anyone in here use munin?
<wxq2378> kon: the problems may be specific to my mainboard. other "problems" are proprietary softwares packages. like the flash plugin that is not available
<kon> thanks for the quick info, i guess i will try and see
<kon> ah i dont care about flash :)
<wxq2378> kon: oh wine isnt supported neither. so you should go to 32bits
<h-bomb> i need to know what the correct file permissions for munin-update.log are
<kon> wxq2378, jontec_: thanks!
<Sniper> guys i install skype but icant go to skypecasts
<marcos> fatalfury: mm ok ! don't worry !
<jrib> wxq2378: winehq repo has amd64 packages for feisty
<elek_ubuntu> one more question, im trying to edit /etc/firestarter/inbound/setup and its saying i cant write to it since it is read-only.. meanwhile im using sudo gedit to edit the file.  not sure whats going on there
<jontec_> jrib: are you serious?
<MattJ> #
<MattJ> #
<jrib> jontec_: yep
<jontec_> jrib: but do we have .debs in our repos?
<Woody_> what is a replacement of Limewire for Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Woody_, frostwire I think/
<wxq2378> jrib: ah good to know :-) though i try to stick with the original ubuntu repositories
<jrib> jontec_: no, they are in the winehq repos
<Sniper> how i update the kernel
<jontec_> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<PriceChild> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Woody_> thanks PriceChild
<Woody_> ah
<PriceChild> Woody_, hmm limewire is on ubuntu
<Sniper> i want to update the kernel
<h4wk0> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<PriceChild> Sniper, why do you want to update it?
<Timmytom> Why can I only log in via console, when I try gnome (or what it is), it says "authentication failed"
<Woody_> PriceChild: limewire works on ubuntu?
<PriceChild> h4wk0, ah thanks! :) ( Woody_ see that)
<jupp> is it possible that the MS yahoo messenger run under wine? Thanks for the answer.
<Zigosity> Hey. For some reason, I can't access any of my mountable stuff (Other HD, opt. drives) after I ran the "cat /proc/partitions  " command. Anyone know why?
<h-bomb> does anyone in here use munin?
<voltagex> why on EARTH would you want limewire
<h-bomb> i need to know what the correct file permissions for munin-update.log are
<PriceChild> jupp, MS yahoo ?
<voltagex> when you can have frostwire
<Gursikh> Hey guys, how do I make Amarok the default player for all my music files?
<yurimxpxman> how can I add a virtual terminal??
<kon> Zigosity: only that command? shouldn't do anything bad
<h4wk0> I prefer frostwire over limewire
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
<Frem> jupp: Gaim can access the MSN and Yahoo chat networks.
<jupp> i mean yahoo messenger for MS.
<voltagex> grab the frostwire deb off frostwire.com if you want it
<wxq2378> Zigosity: well, maybe unrelated but i found the problem to my mount problem. maybe woth a try.. can you check if gnome-volume-manager is running?
<hilts50> how to initiate the install from terminal?
<Zigosity> wxq2378: How would I do that?
<kon> pgrep
<yo_noob> Frem: what is the cpu on the lappy
<Miso> do i need to uninstall firefox 64 before i install firefox32?
<hilts50> Anyone know the command to start the install process from the command line?
<obsethryl> anyone with ubuntustudio?
<lou_> no miso
<Frem> yo_noob: a pentium M, 1.60 GHz.
<PriceChild> Miso, you can't have both installed... and you can't easily install 32bit firefox on 64bit ubuntu or ther other way around
<wxq2378> Zigosity: in a terminal window "ps ax|grep [g] nome-vol" it should print one line. there is a grahical process manager too, but dont ask me about the english name of it ;-)
<lou_> i would google firefox 32, you have to have both
<kon> another question: is the improvment even worth using AMD64 opposed to the standard x86 version?
<Woody_> For God's sake, i want to understand.... what is the best replacement for Limewire in Ubuntu Fiesty?
<lou_> i have both on mine right now hehe
<h4wk0> Woody_; Frostwire
<Miso> conflicting answers there.. i know how to install firefox 32 - i'm trying to get flash to work
<Frem> yo_noob: Also, the display has started randomly flashing white every few minutes. I'm afraid the video card might be overheating or something. I'm using the fglrx drivers.
<h4wk0> !frostwire | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Zigosity> wxq2378: I got this: " 5371 ?        Ss     0:00 gnome-volume-manager --sm-client-id default4"
<lou_> hehe google install 32 bit ubuntu
<PriceChild> Sniper, what driver are you running atm and what card do you have?
<Sniper> i i have nvidia 7300 gs
<PriceChild> Sniper, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Miso> how can i uninstall firefox64, when i attempt to in synaptic it appears to also need to uninstall ubuntu-desktop and other things i probably need
<Sniper> ok
<hiromitz> can someone help me with a problem?
<jontec_> Woody_: "best" is an opinion and subjective: install them both and see for yourself.
<wxq2378> Zigosity: ok, that looks good. my problem was that is was not running. its responsible to mount devices for gnome. with "gnome-mount --device /dev/XXX" replaceing XXX with the actual name should mount a device manually
<yo_noob> Frem: try "sudo modprobe speedstep-ich"
<jupp> Thanks. i try it.
<PriceChild> Miso, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package and contains nothing, safe to remove. The rest of it you need to decide whether you want to keep or not
<Frem> yo_noob: FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_ich (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-ich.ko): No such device
<jontec_> hiromitz: yes, what is the problem :D
<Woody_> jontec_ what do you mean by opinion and subjective? (ubuntu is killing me! everything is complicated!!!)
<Bondolon> I'm trying to compile the alsa-driver source package, and it's exiting with an error
<lou_> you don't want to uninstall it
<Miso> thanks pricechild
<lou_> just leave it alone hehe
<hiromitz> Im having a tablet mouse problem that doesnt work when i first log in but after i log out and back in it works fine any suggestions??
<Miso> ok lou_
<wxq2378> Miso: ubuntu-desktop is "just" a metapackage. it wont remove anything essential. but! you could run into trouble when you next try to ubgrade to feisty+1 so its also a good idea to keep it
<yo_noob> Frem: sorry, can't help more but basically looks like speedstep is not functional.
<jrib> hilts50: you need the alternate cd
<Frem> yo_noob: So I need to find out how to enable it?
<Miso> i'm just trying to get flash to work in mozilla 64 on feisty.. is there something else i should do other than follow the instructions to install firefox32?
<Zigosity> wxq2378: This is silly, that didn't work. Bah, it's been nothing but problems since I started running ubuntu : |.
<yo_noob> Frem: ya, try googling speedstep with you laptop model no etc.
<hiromitz> Jontec_: Im having a tablet mouse problem that doesnt work when i first log in but after i log out and back in it works fine any suggestions??
<Frem> yo_noob: thanks much for your help. :-)
<OuZo> what channel do i join for desktop effects like mac effects? thanks
<jrib> Miso: nspluginwrapper is a lot easier imo http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/
<jrib> OuZo: #ubuntu-effects
<varka> OuZo: #ubuntu-effects
<bayziders> Does ubuntu support S.M.P?
<jontec_> hiromitz: I simply asked you to ask the question instead of waiting for one person
<wxq2378> Zigosity: sorry, i probably cant help you then. ubuntu runs verry well for me. the 64 bit version has some small issues compared to the 32 bit version but both are very usable for me. what did you use previously?
<mjr> bayziders, yes
<OuZo> thanks jrib, varka
<Timmytom> Why doesn't gnome recognize my username password?
<bayziders> Thanks.
<cerealkiller219> I installed phpbb2, but I messed up setting up the database part... how can i reconfigure this?
<Timmytom> I can login via TTY
<Bondolon> When trying to compile alsa-driver, The compile is exiting with an Error 2.  I'm using the ubuntu source package, but it's getting hung up on the linux headers.  Might anyone have an idea what's happening here?
<wxq2378> Timmytom: different keyboard layout in X and console?
<crimsun> Bondolon: are you attempting to compile 1.0.14rc4?
<Timmytom> Hmm, that may be
<Zigosity> wxq2378: Windows. Running my system dual-boot right now with two different harddrives for the 2 OSs. I've been having big network problems (I can't share anything on the windows harddrive from Ubuntu) and now this, it's just crazy :\.
<crimsun> Bondolon: do you have build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed?
<Timmytom> But it's 100% fresh from installation
<Bondolon> crimsun: I have all of the required files, and I'm compiling 1.0.13 stable
<cerealkiller219> anyone?
<cerealkiller219> I installed phpbb2, but I messed up setting up the database part... how can i reconfigure this?
<Timmytom> You wouldn't happen to know how I can see the keyboard layout gnome (or whatever x is standard in 7.04) is using?
<Timmytom> which keyboard layout*
<Sniper> how is the best wine or crossover
<wxq2378> Timmytom: maybe use passwd in the console and choose a safe pasword without special character to test if you can login then. (you can later change back to a strong password)
<crimsun> Bondolon: you likely want alsa-driver 1.0.14rc4
<Bondolon> crimsun: thing is, I tried the source from alsa's page itself before trying the source in the repositories, and it's giving me the same error with both, and with both being stable
<BigToe> Can you share a scanner through SAMBA the same way as you can a printer? Just wondering, because I don't know whether to try and plug my scanner into my ubuntu print/file/IRC server or into my laptop.
<Timmytom> yay
<Bondolon> crimsun: alright, I'll give that a try
<crimsun> Bondolon: are you trying to compile on dapper or edgy?
<Bondolon> crimsun: feisty, actually
<wysiwyg> damn
<crimsun> Bondolon: then you definitely want 1.0.14rc4
<wysiwyg> no luck with the new driver
<Bondolon> crimsun: nevermind, I just figured out my own problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL-Temp]  by LjL-Temp
<Timmytom> wxq2378: Thanks, you fixed it :)
<Bondolon> crimsun:  yeah, 1.0.13 is only made for <2.6.16
<wxq2378> BigToe: not that i know.
<wysiwyg> why does gedit print and oo or abiword doesnt?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<BigToe> wxq2378, would there be any way to share a scanner on linux?
<Miso> jrib: after i install nspluginwrapper i can then install a 32 bit flash plugin in 64 bit firefox?
<zcat[1] > BigToe: not as far as I know, but you can have the scanner save to a shared directory.. or even ssh into the box with the scanner to control it..
<jrib> Miso: exactly, and use it in your 64bit browser
<BigToe> zcat[1] , sounds good enough...
<Miso> jrib: thank you
<Dekkard> wysiwyg do you have it set to print to a printer of print to file?
<BigToe> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<bohnbohn> holy
<wxq2378> wysiwyg: because they use different ways to print. some use CUPS directly, some use the "lp" command line utility. sometimes its also a problem that a program sends the wong data to the printer (e.g. sending PS instead of the printer protocol)
<bohnbohn> im here=-O
<wysiwyg> print to file is unchecked
<Zigosity> Okay, that's it
<Sniper> how i install skystar2 card
<Zigosity> I'm re-installing Ubuntu, and if I can't get everything working in the next day I'm going back to windows.
<Zigosity> >: (
<Miso> jrib: can you direct me to the flash plugin i should use?
<BigToe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersHp -- are these the only HP scanners that work or the only ones tested?
<linuxr> anyone have this problem, during system boot check forced came up and locked up the system at 18%, I then changed boot options with noapic and the system checked the file system and all was good.
<wysiwyg> this really pisses me off
<ziggy23> Anyone here familiar with OpenVPN?
<jrib> Miso: the page has step by step instructions in english if you scroll down.  You just grab the tar.gz directly from adobe
<bohnbohn> nooooo dont do that
<wysiwyg> wxq2378, thx for the data, ill ask at an oo channel
<wxq2378> BigToe: you could run xsane on the server, either remotly with "ssh -X" if you have linux on your other box too, or with VNC with any OS on the client. the server has to run an x server with both solutions. not sure if you want that
<robthebob> i tried to install ubuntu, but after pressing "enter" at the first screen, it goes to a brown desktop where i can move the mouse, plus two thin lines of corrupt video, what should i do?
<Zigosity> Alright, I'm off to re-install. Wish me luck and thanks for the help, people.
<santote_> hi
<BigToe> wxq2378, I would like to not be have an X server, but if I have to... :P
<voltagex> hi, apt-get update is halting/not getting any response when trying to download Translation-en_AU bzip2
<eternaljoy> i installed cedega CVS, but when I type cedega, I always get: cedega: command not found.  Any ideas? :P
<ziggy23> I am trying to port my Windows OpenVPN config file to Ubuntu, Nautilus is not letting me paste it (the option is grayed out).
<BigToe> also wxq2378, what does the -X do on ssh?
<robthebob> eternaljoy: make sure the binary is in your PATH
<benguin> Ok, i have a pretty involved question regarding ubuntu not booting.  Can someone willing to help please PM me?
<PriceChild> BigToe, forwards X
<wxq2378> BigToe: well i was not correct. with "ssh -X" you're using your local X server on the client. the server has the x libraries installed tough. but no need to run the server in that case
<BigToe> ah PriceChild
<PriceChild> BigToe, lets you see graphical apps
<MenZa> Nautilus is being a PITA--as in, not starting on start-up, and I can't start it manually either.
<eternaljoy> robthebob: i dont even know where cedega is
<BigToe> sigh
<robthebob> PriceChild: i went ahead with the 32-bit install, but hit that problem, any suggestions?
<robthebob> eternaljoy: where did you install it to?
<BigToe> I guess putty won't work with -X then
<PwEt> Suc_Mes_BouLe hi my friend :)
<eternaljoy> robthebob: I run a script
<robthebob> eternaljoy: /usr/local? /opt?
<eternaljoy> robthebob: no idea!  how can I find it?
<PriceChild> robthebob, safe graphics mode or the alternate installer
<wxq2378> BigToe: -X enables X forwarding. so for example if you run "xeyes" in the ssh session, then the window will apear on yopur local screen, while the program itself is executed on the server.
<robthebob> PriceChild: ok, my hardware is very standard though! surprising - gentoo was easier
<robthebob> eternaljoy: try "locate cedega"
<BigToe> wxq2378, I knew that... I just wondered if there was a way for that to work in windows over SSH, and not VNC.
<eternaljoy> robthebob: locate cedega = nothing
<MenZa> eternaljoy: sudo updatedb
<MenZa> then locate cedega
<eternaljoy> MenZa: ok brb
<robthebob> eternaljoy: ok well i guess yeah MenZa is right
<jovans> Hello i have no icons in Openoffice 2.2 under Ubuntu Fesity
<danan> does anyone have any idea why my gaim isn't making sounds when i recieve / send im's?
<BigToe> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BigToe> anyway
<BigToe> I'm off to sleep
<BigToe> :S
<Kordite> QUERY: I upgraded from 6.06 to 7.04 and repartitioned my drive and now Ubuntu does not recognize my iPod. Not added to desktop. Not in /media. None of the suggestions in the forums (short of re-installing the whole shebang) have worked. Any suggestions??
<eternaljoy> BigToe: look under the bed
<ziggy23> I am trying to port my Windows OpenVPN config file to Ubuntu, Nautilus is not letting me paste it (the option is grayed out).  Any ideas as to why this happens?
<eternaljoy> BigToe: spider there ;)
<BigToe> eternaljoy, there's a load of rubbish. :P
<wxq2378> BigToe: ah. well putty can do X11 forwards too and there is cygwin (which is much more that just X) or separate packages with X servers on windows. but i find its not so responsive ans in linux or with VNC. however it "works"
<eternaljoy> BigToe: under the rubbish :)
* BigToe kills the spider
<BigToe> ah, ok wxq2378
<eternaljoy> MenZa: may I paste what the command output is?
<wxq2378> ziggy23: opened a file wich you dont have write permissions? can you save the file?
<eternaljoy> BigToe: no wonder your toe is big, from all the spider bites ;)
<ziggy23> the config files are on a windows ntfs volume which mounts as /dev/sda2 in linux
<BigToe> I think I might just go for the easy option and connect the scanner straight to my windows laptop... the only reason I have my printer connected to my ubuntu server is for printing stuff from downstairs via wifi :P
<BigToe> heh eteran
<BigToe> er, eternaljoy
<BigToe> snore
* BigToe sleeps
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
<ziggy23> I am not sure if I can save it (linux newbie here).  What should I do?
<wxq2378> ziggy23: ntfs volumes are usually mounted as read only as NTFS support for writes is not safe (depending on driver tough)
<chewd> greetings
<eternaljoy> has anyone been able to play the DEMO version of Battle Field 2142 on Feisty?
<VSpike> ziggy23: running feisty?
<wacky> hai
<engineer> linux is not for games
<chewd> just downloaded & booted from the desktop cd.... anybody care to answer some stupid questions?
<roadfish> tu
<eternaljoy> engineer: i disagree
<engineer> why
<|chiz|> chewd: spew em out
<bayziders> Can some one recommend a low end laptop to run Ubuntu and beryl on? I will just be using it for gaim and firefox.
<ziggy23> Can I cut from the NTFS volume to paste somewhere in the Linux partition.  Yes running Feisty
<ziggy23> dual booting
<eternaljoy> engineer: because im playing Enemy Territory now on Ubuntu and it runs and looks better than it does on Windows
<kitche> eternaljoy: not that I know of but it's still bronze on wine so it needs work still to play
<wxq2378> ziggy23: you could drag the file into your home folder and edit there
<eternaljoy> engineer: some games actually run better on Linux
<VSpike> bayziders: why you want beryl to run gaim and firefox? :)
<engineer> if you have the right graficcard..
<chewd> okie.... when booting from CD does ubuntu save changes i make? will it remember stuff ive installed? or is all that gone when i shut down?
<eternaljoy> kitche: bronze?
<VSpike> chewd: all gone
<PriceChild> ziggy23, you can make an image of the drive as a file on your linux partition... but you can't boot from it...
<chewd> okay
<kitche> eternaljoy: means it does not work like it's suppose to yet
<bayziders> Vspike: What else would you use it for? It's eye candy.
<voltagex> now that I've installed nvidia-glx-new will Ubuntu reconfigure X for me? or do I have to do that myself
<eternaljoy> kitche: maybe I shold try installing it using wine
<Miso> What is the computer activity monitor?
<chewd> can i make it dual-boot with XP?
<eternaljoy> kitche: how can I install the latest Wine on feisty pls?
<Miso> computer activity logger*
<wxq2378> chewd: yes
<engineer> my 3d is not working and if it worked it has 60 hz on a ato 200 xpress
<VSpike> bayziders: true enough I guess :)
<chewd> how much HDD space does it need on avg?
<kitche> eternaljoy: sue the winhq repos
<tarren> can somone tell me how to burn an iso from the cammand line?    thanks a ton
<|chiz|> chewd: 10 GB is plenty
<kitche> eternaljoy: use*
<engineer> i mean ati 200 xpress onboard
<chewd> & its not going to destroy my NTFS partition?
<wxq2378> eternaljoy: doesnt winhq have a repository with recent .deb packages?
<eternaljoy> kitche: how do I use the winhq repos?
<PriceChild> chewd, defragment it first
<chewd> good point price
<kitche> tarren cdrecord --device=/dev/xxx <file>.iso
<eternaljoy> wxq2378: not sure. how can I find out?
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, go to their site and read the instructions
<herbaliser> anybody know a software to sync subtitles?
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: ok :-)
<|chiz|> chewd: during the install you can resize your ntfs partition and use the new space
<chewd> sweet
<kitche> eternaljoy: run thsi command in the terminal wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<EllWales> Can anyone help a newbie on ubuntu, I have a prob, pm me if anyone can, thanks
<fester225> I'm attempting to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy. When I run  gksu "update-manager -c" , I get "Gtk WARNING: cannot open display:" Apt-get says GKSU is up to date. How do I get GKSU to do the upgrade?
<chewd> i might just ditch the recovery partition & use that space
<MenZa> Nautilus is being a PITA--as in, not starting on start-up, and I can't start it manually either. Has anyone experienced this before?
<eternaljoy> wxq2378: im on http://www.winhq.net/ now, but i dont see it
<tarren> thank kitche
<eternaljoy> kitche: ok
<kitche> eternaljoy: then this one sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<bayziders> So any recommendation?
<chewd> anybody ever tried installing it to a flash drive?
<ziggy23> Is it just a matter of giving myself permission to write the file, if I am the only user of the machine?
<chewd> too slow?
<engineer> by the way does somebody know why eagle under dapper has too small fonts?
<|chiz|> chewd: it should put windows on the boot menu during the install too
<wxq2378> chewd: you can resize the NTFS partition and install ubuntu in the free space (but make a backup of your importnat data anyway!). you can select how much you want to give to ubuntu. it shoudl be 5GB so that you can install more and work decently.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL-Temp]  by LjL-Temp
<eternaljoy> kitche: ok said Done
<eternaljoy> kitche: and now?
<chewd> i gotta say im impressed at how far ubuntu has come
<tarren> anybody know anything about linux mint is it a good system?
<eternaljoy> chewd: me too
<chewd> tried it a couple years ago.. without much luck
<gentoo_user> anyone here use the ubuntu server edition?
<chewd> its workin like a dream right from the getgo
<eternaljoy> kitche: do I now update and install apt-get install wine?
<engineer> where can i get goobintu live cd?
<engineer> i mean goobuntu
<fester225> I'm attempting to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy. When I run  gksu "update-manager -c" , I get "Gtk WARNING: cannot open display:" Apt-get says GKSU is up to date. How do I get GKSU to do the upgrade?
<eternaljoy> engineer: google
<wxq2378> chewd: i installed debian (server) on a USB flash drive. but i did it not with ubuntu. in general it should be no problem, but the default settings use the disk a lot which may wear out the flash memory.
<spl0it> how can I confirm if my 3d graphics are working properly? I can't enable the desktop effects and I believe the reason is my 3d graphics are not working properly
<engineer> no
<Hobbsee> engineer: this is not a support channel for goobuntu, as it's not an official flavour.
<chewd> wxq: ive got one of those lil thumb drives thats actually a tiny hard disk
<engineer> only a question..
<eternaljoy> engineer: why not?
<chewd> its slow as hell
<Akuma_> i keep getting messeges from syslogd on an open terminal. any idea what's causing this?
<eternaljoy> kitche: you here?
<gentoo_user> how easy is setting up the security on unbuntu server edition?
<gentoo_user> *ubuntu
<chewd> does the desktop cd have WINE on it somewhere?
<kitche> engineer: not such cd sicne it's not releasefd
<eternaljoy> !page kitche
<wxq2378> chewd: it is probably not made for long term usage and may get hot. but of course it should be possible to install there too.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about page kitche - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MikeNiCke> hello, can someone tell me how to install gnome-java?
<kitche> eternaljoy: yes I was taking the trash out
<chewd> yea it does get hot
<engineer> kitche thanx
<kitche> engineer: it's only internal for Google
<eternaljoy> kitche: hope all is clean now ;)
<engineer> ok maybe it will beat microsoft later
<Miso> best way to install an nvidia driver without using automatix?
<EllWales> Can anyone help a newbie onubuntu, I have a prob, pm me if anyone can, thanks
<eternaljoy> kitche: after wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list, when then pls?
<chewd> its a shame i cant just give it a folder on my windows partition to keep prefs & downloaded addons in, & just keep booting from the live cd until im comfortable with the big switch
<kitche> eternaljoy: install wine then
<wxq2378> chewd: well how you actually can boot from the USB disk depends on your BIOS and then linux has to load the USB drivers early enough so that it can load the stuff from the drive. my install was not on a PC (NSLU2) where this is a common set up. but with ubunt it might need some additional work
<voltagex> eternaljoy: apt-get update && apt-get install wine
<|chiz|> EllWales, why don't you just ask the channel so we can all see the problem and put some thought into it.
<eternaljoy> kitche: how does aptget know to get Wine from that new listing and not from the ubuntu sources?
<eternaljoy> voltagex: cheers
<wxq2378> Miso: you did use one of the nvidia-glx" pacages?
<chewd> wxq: the bios on this machine has an option to boot from USB.... altho ive never tried it
<void^> the ability to boot from usb varies from bios to bios.. in my experience, award is more likely to succeed than ami, for example.
<Miso> wxq2378: i haven't tried anything yet.. what about nvidia binary X.org driver in Add/Remove?
<voltagex> wxq2378: on the subject of nvidia-glx, I just installed -glx-new and it doesn't seem to have reconfigured X. Is there a guide to do it manually somewhere?
<engineer> shall i upgrade to feisty from dapper or wait for 8.04 LTS?
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody here have a blackberry?
<voltagex> !anyone | rollerskatejamms
<ubotu> rollerskatejamms: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chewd> one other thing... my battery life in ubuntu is about half what it is when i boot XP.. is there a power management package i should install to fix that?
<wxq2378> chewd: well an old install which i made with the drive built in booted perfectly without any change on an other PC when i put the drive in a USB case. but that's becasue the bios mapped the USB disk to /dev/sda1 and that was exactly the name when the drive was built in the other PC
<rollerskatejamms> What do you guys do in terms of syncing you blackberry? I know you can sync palms fine with linux but I see nothing about blackberry in the repositories.
<ziggy23> How do I give myself permission to write to the /etc /openvpn directory?
<rollerskatejamms> ziggy23, sudo -i
<PriceChild> ziggy23, you don't :)
<ncd> hi
<PriceChild> !sudo | ziggy23
<ubotu> ziggy23: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Slart> ziggy23: not sure you should.. use sudo instead... or gksudo gedit filenameyoueanttoedit
<ncd> i cant get mplayer or totem to work
<voltagex> rollerskatejamms: first hit on google for blackberry ubuntu
<rollerskatejamms> ziggy23, Its a very bad idea to change permissions in /etc, just use sudo
<PriceChild> rollerskatejamms, please don't suggest root shells... we have sudo for a reason :)
<rollerskatejamms> voltagex, Yeah I found that, but the forums are down.
<ncd> i dl'ed a slue of gstreamer codecs
<voltagex> rollerskatejamms: you should really really learn to use google then. http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:NqCbW1IVQcgJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D190938+blackberry+ubuntu&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=au&client=firefox-a
<wxq2378> voltagex: i dont know. i re ran "dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg" which then took the "nvidia" driver. though it selected bad resolution settings so i ended up copying the file from an earlier installation (different PC same monitor)
<ncd> and installed libdvdcss/win32codecs
<rollerskatejamms> voltagex, Great thanks for the help, and the arrogance.
<ncd> now i get this
<Slart> ziggy23: basically.. use sudo for console commands (mount, cp, mv etc) and gksudo for X stuff.. such as gedit, nautilus etc
<rollerskatejamms> PriceChild, Yeah well when you have to execute like 50 manually commands as root, its a pain to type sudo 50 times.
<engineer> my most problem is that eagle under dapper have too small text in menue what is the reason?
<voltagex> rollerskatejamms: sorry.
<rollerskatejamms> voltagex, np :-D
<PriceChild> rollerskatejamms, I've had this conversation with someone already tonight... :P
<chippy_> newbie here ....how do I install a fontset ? Downloaded InneX.rar and OS-L-Iconset
<PriceChild> rollerskatejamms, What if you made a mistake?
<Miso> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rollerskatejamms> PriceChild, Dervish ensures that won't be a problem.
<eternaljoy> kitche: ok!  wine is installed.  but I dont see a icon for it anywhere. any ideas?
<Sniper> hi
<PriceChild> rollerskatejamms, dervish?
<ncd> http://rafb.net/p/Rs8XQo67.html
<cgs_bob> hello all.  I'm in the market for a laptop that has very good linux support.  Any suggestions?
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, wine is a cli program
<wxq2378> chewd: id does throttle CPU speed out of the box, at least here. you can add applets that show the CPU load and speed to your gnome-panel to check that out.
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: ah ok i didnt know. so I just tpe Wine?
<rollerskatejamms> PriceChild, Dervish = Nightly backups of the ENTIRE filesystem on every box I run. And I keep 2 weeks of backups, meaning 14 seperate backups, rotating.
* Pelo is mp3 player-less for the first time in over a year
<eternaljoy> cgs_bob: Asus
<MikeNiCke> hello, i just installed java-gnome through apt but now i cant figure out where it is actually installed, can someone please help me with that?
<MikeNiCke> thanks
<rollerskatejamms> PriceChild, I'm fairly paranoid.
<Sniper> how i install the Run files
<jrib> Sniper: what are you installing?
<rollerskatejamms> PriceChild, And if i make a mistake, what difference does it make if I did it as sudo, or in sudo -i
<Pelo> MikeNiCke, type java-gnome in the terminal
<PriceChild> rollerskatejamms, very nice! :) I wish I had the space for that :)
<cgs_bob> eternaljoy, never heard of asus
<eternaljoy> cgs_bob: i have an Asus F3JC and it runs Ubuntu beautifully
<rollerskatejamms> PriceChild, Either way its a mistake done as root.
<Sniper> google earth
<jrib> MikeNiCke: what is java-gnome?
<eternaljoy> cgs_bob: Asus make most Sony notebooks and some Apple ones
<Flannel> MikeNiCke: java-gnome?  What version of ubuntu has that?
<ziggy23> ok I have the config files in my home directory, but how do I tell openvpn to use the filename.ovpn configuration file so that I can use the program?
<MikeNiCke> fiesty
<PriceChild> rollerskatejamms, dosen't make a difference to you i suppose... but things are better logged with sudo
<DioxCorp> Buenas cual era el canal de Ubuntu  espaol
<eternaljoy> cgs_bob: Asus now also make their own notebooks.  They been around for long time., make great motherbaords too
<rollerskatejamms> PriceChild, Actually that is a good point.
<ncd> any ideas ??
<Pelo> cgs_bob, system 76 has ubuntu preinstalled
<jrib> Sniper: it's a lot easier to install google earth if you use the medibuntu repositories.  If you enable them, you can just use synaptic to install
<rollerskatejamms> PriceChild, never thought about that.
<cgs_bob> eternaljoy, thanks for the tip
<jrib> !medibuntu > Sniper (see the private message from ubotu)
<Flannel> !es | DioxCorp
<ubotu> DioxCorp: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eternaljoy> cgs_bob: Sony get Asus to make most of the laptops because Asus is quality
<eternaljoy> cgs_bob: cheers anytime
<Sniper> ok
<Flannel> MikeNiCke: Whats the actual package name?
<chippy_> newbie here ....how do I install a fontset ? Downloaded InneX.rar and OS-L-Iconset
<cgs_bob> pelo, do you have a url for system 76?
<DioxCorp> ubotu, Muchisimas gracias
<rollerskatejamms> PriceChild, yeah well, since I'm a consultant, I have an ever growing budget, in the sense that my budget is directly proportional to the amount of clients I have. So, I have some nice toys.
<MikeNiCke> flannel: its libgnome-java
<Reedler> new to linux i have ubuntu linux installed and I cannot get webmin to save any changes i make with the gui
<Pelo> !es | DioxCorp
<ubotu> DioxCorp: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PriceChild> rollerskatejamms, haha cool :)
<NemesisD> hi, i have to connect a SCSI tape drive and I don't presume it will just pop up in /media, how do i find out where in /dev it is?
<rollerskatejamms> PriceChild, Like sun T1000 nas and stuff like that.
<sm> good day all
<Pelo> NemesisD, check in the devicd manager in system > prefs
<Slart> Reedler: I'm not sure why but  people here seem to not like webmin.. I don't know why but perhaps there is some good reason
<Bondolon> When trying to compile alsa-utils-1.0.14rc4, the make command exits with an [all-recursive]  error 1 in the sub-directory alsaconf/po.  Any Ideas?
<Reedler> is there any other gui that will work
<rollerskatejamms> Slart, eh its kinda a copout. I feel like I'll eventually forget what the hell I'm really doing if I use webmin
<NemesisD> Pelo, i don't see device manager, would it be removable drives and media prefs?
<Flannel> MikeNiCke: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=libgnome-java&version=feisty&arch=all those are the files it installed, I imagine you don't run it on its own, also, the depends of it (libgnome-jni) might have what youre looking for
<sm> how do I configure download-handling applications for epiphany browser ?
<Slart> Reedler: none that I know of.. I run webmin myself on my debian box and it does it's job there..
<shindig> any one know of a good tutorial to get wpa working?
<rollerskatejamms> shindig, Feisty has built in wpa support.
<Pelo> NemesisBLK, device information, hardware information , someting along those lines,  could be in admin
<rollerskatejamms> shindig, otherwise, man wpa_supplicant
<NemesisD> ohh Pelo i see it now
<Slart> rollerskatejamms: that's true.. I always have to read up on creating raids and such because I do once every 3 years or so
<dominik> does anybody know is there a way to force xchat to check group of ports while connecting with a server? for example ports from 6000 to 7000
<jrib> sm: there's a gwget extension that lets you use gwget, but I don't know of an easy way
<rollerskatejamms> Slart, yeah
<hilts50> Installing ubuntu at work.  Our network is behind a proxy server.  I need to run an update before I can install, but can't run the update because i don't know my ip address to put into the proxy server to allow port 80 traffic.  Anyone know how to find out what my internal ip is from the command line?
<nate_> hey guys afew simple questions, how do i remove the mouse over, when you hover on a tab in the task bar
<Pelo> dominik,  I believe it does so automaticaly when needed
<PriceChild> dominik, you can edit the server and add several groups of servers/ports to connect on
<rollerskatejamms> Slart, I hate those fairly common tasks that you never remember how to do cuz theyre common but the spaces between them is large
<giminy> anybody ever seen that weird /dev/null getting the wrong permissions at boot thing?
<sm> jrib: ack, that's weird
<Reedler> Thanks Slart but i need to get this box up and running fast and i am having a hard time learning this quickly
<PriceChild> dominik, for example I have one that checks my local ssh tunnel first, and then tries the "real" address
<wxq2378> hilts50: rin "ifconfig"
<rollerskatejamms> What would be REALLY nice is if the WPA support was extended to manual configuration mode. Roaming mode for wifi is great, but sometimes I want to force a specific IP at home, and then WPA is a pain.
<wxq2378> s//rin/run
<Slart> Reedler: I understand.. just thought I'd give you the heads up
<NemesisD> Pelo, and shouldn't i be able to just do tar tvf /dev/DEVICE and then extract it with tar xvf /dev/DEVICE /home/username?
<herbaliser> how do i do private messages in here?
<rollerskatejamms> wpa_supplicant is not a fun tool to mess with
<jrib> sm: you could try #epiphany on irc.gnome.org to see if someone there knows more
<PriceChild> Jeruvy, /query user
<sm> thanks! will do
<Slart> Reedler: and I don't know why your webmin won't save settings.. mine worked out of the box when I installed.. as far as I remember
* Pelo looks at NemesisD 's last line and reaches for the big book of linux stuff 
<Slart> herbaliser: you have to register first.. check the server log for info
<Reedler> So should I use debian instead of ubuntu
<herbaliser> ok tnx
<Pelo> NemesisD,  I have no idea
<NemesisD> Pelo, fair enough, tape drives are pretty outmoded
<rollerskatejamms> Reedler, Why do you ask that?
<Slart> Reedler: I really have no idea if debians package is better.. I installed my version about 2 or 3 years ago and I've used the webmin updater ever since.. I have no idea what's in the repos now
<ncd> e good reason
<ncd> * Death_Sargent (n=Death_Sa@c-71-204-232-51.hsd1.sc.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<ncd> * Death_Sargent (n=Death_Sa@c-71-204-2
<assasukasse> hi all
<Bondolon> When trying to compile alsa-utils-1.0.14rc4, the make can't stat 't-ja.gmo'.  Any idea why this is happening?
<nigro> hello...
<ncd> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<ncd>   (Details: serial 100 error_code 11 request_code 141 minor_code 19)
<ncd>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<ncd>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<ncd>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<nigro> i need help
<ncd>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<ncd>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<Pelo> NemesisD, but very usefull,  I which mine stil worked ( I had 300$ worth of tapes) ,  try the forum
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@213.40.123.43]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<herbaliser> NemesisD sudo lshw -C disk should give you back the info you need
<assasukasse> i have a question, i need my laptop to start with the wireless-lan connection disabled, so that i can activate after reboot. how can i set that?
<rollerskatejamms> Bondolon, Broken flux capacitor
<dominik> pricechild, how can i do that? i've tried to type "servername/6000-7000" and "serevername/6000:7000" but it doesn't wark
<hilts50> wxp2378: that sorta worked. .  it shows my wifi0 and my lo, but hte rest is above my screen.  anyway to page up?
<Reedler> Thanks Slart, I guess I'll keep trying.
<PriceChild> dominik, add them as two seperate ones
<PriceChild> !paste | ncd
<ubotu> ncd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Slart> Reedler: you do that, good luck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@213.40.123.43]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<NemesisD> herbaliser, thanks!
<engwnbie-spaz> how do I remove old kernels
<ncd> k sry... but can it be fixed..?
<eternaljoy> i need to clear some space!  What can I remove from Ubuntu to free space?
<Flannel> eternaljoy: sudo apt-get autoclean
<wxq2378> engwnbie-spaz: you can remove the old "linux-xxx" packages
<ncd> or is vram the issue ?
<eternaljoy> Flannel: cheers
<Flannel> eternaljoy: or if you need more, sudo apt-get clean
<Pelo> NemesisD,  it is possible that your tape drive might be listed as a tty device
<Slart> eternaljoy: there are some games and stuff installed.. openoffice if you don't use it.. probably more stuff too
<eternaljoy> Flannel: both or just one needed?
<bimberi> engwnbie-spaz: uninstall them using your package manager of choice (eg. Synaptic)
<eternaljoy> Slart: how do I remove the games?
<NemesisD> Pelo, in which case device manager would be better?
<engwnbie-spaz> ok thanks
<nigro> anybody know why have error when i try download  http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Flannel> eternaljoy: autoclean is a subset of what clean does.  clean clears out your entire package cahce, autoclean only does it on old things (no longer in repos, old versions, etc)
<Slart> eternaljoy: use synaptic.. you can make it show you installed software by using one of the buttons on the left side
<engwnbie-spaz> will it also take care of grub entry
<wxq2378> nigro: what error?
<eternaljoy> Flannel: ok ty
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  open up synaptic, click the status button in the bottom left corner  check the categories,  installation residu or whateever you can delete those easily
<eternaljoy> Slart: cheers
<Luke9511> is there anyway i can get 3d and direct rendering on my ati card without using fglrx?
<eternaljoy> Pelo: ok, brb
<Pelo> NemesisD, I'm just sayingdon'T just look for a /dev/  it might be a ttyS?
<Slart> eternaljoy: once you start uninstalling stuff it will probably warn you that it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop too.. but that's just a meta package.. ie it won't remove anything
<nate_> hey guys afew simple questions, how do i remove the mouse over, when you hover on a tab in the task bar
<kdub432> Luke9511, are you trying to run beryl?
<NemesisD> Pelo, oh i see
<eternaljoy> Slart: ah ok, thanks :)
<kdub432> i'm using the ati drivers and have 3d acceleration
<NemesisD> Pelo, i actually dont even have the tape drive, i will unfortunately be walking somebody through this procedure (which i've never performed) over the phone :/
<Luke9511> kdub432:no im using ubuntu 6.10 and im wanting to play my pc games but fglrx crashes ubuntu to where i cant load the xserver
<Bondolon> Sorry to repeat this, but make of alsa-utils-1.0.14rc4 fails because make can't stat 't-ja.gmo'.  Does anyone have a clue how to correct this?
<Pelo> NemesisD, I feel your pain,   but it is possible that the drive will mount when a tape is inserted
<NemesisD> Pelo, and if not?
<Miso> I just installed an nvidia driver and now the higher resolution are unavailable to me in resolution settings.  Where can i find information on how to fix this?
<Pelo> NemesisD, if not you'll have a lot of fun :-)
<NemesisD> Pelo, so there is a chance a tape drive could just appear in /media? or /mount?
<Pelo> NemesisD, I think  findng the /dev/ for the drive will be part one , then it will be a matter of  sudo mount  /dev ...
<ncd> surely this laptop has enough vram to play a dvd
<Bondolon> Change in question.  Does anyone know where to get gettext-dev for feisty?
<NemesisD> Pelo, i think that i could actually use tar on it without even mounting it
<NemesisD> but then again i don't know what im talking about, i just read it somewhere
<ncd> well.. i know for a fact it could under windows lol ... pls help
<Pelo> NemesisD,  I very good chance I think ,  from what I remember of mine ( in windows mind you)  inserting a tape caused it to re-tension  which gave a signal to the tape-app that the tape was inserted,  so it's not like a diskette
<z0man> i don't...."sudo apt-get install gettext-dev" maybe?
<chewd> oy... back again
<ncd> !! so close yet so far here
<eternaljoy> how much space does Beryl take?
<chewd> <-- at work... frequently has to run off at a moments notice
<Pelo> NemesisD,  did you check in synaptic for a package to handle tape backups ?
<Pelo> eternaljoy, probably a lot
<NemesisD> Pelo, no, i couldn't get any advice in here the past 2 days when I've been asking about it
<Bondolon> The repositories don't seem to have gettext-dev, which makes me think that some other dev package has its files
<Pelo> < --  at home with beer ... frequently has to run off at a moments notice to go ...
<kdub432> Luke9511, even if you wanted to use the ati drivers, getting rid of fglrx isnt a trivial task
<chewd> another question.... my wifi router at home uses WPA authentication.... i dont see an option for it in network settings... 1. do i need to install WPA in order to use that connection? 2. is WEP better, should i just reconfigure my router to use it instead? 3. whats the difference? (in a nutshell)
<Pelo> NemesisD, I have the dubious advantage of being a resourcefull noob , when I don'T knwo the answer or can'T find info I try to dream up how /what
<spl0it> sweet I got the desktop effects working, I just have to figure outhow to change my resolution to 1280x1024...
<Luke9511> kdub432:yeah so i have read lol but i dont really have any other choice, i dont know what else to do, from what i have read it shouldnt be doing what its doing but it does
<variant> NemesisD: eh, tape drives are far from outmoded.. show me a data center that doesn't use them
<ymedesigns> anyone ehre familiar with linux gaming? trying to get odl school EQ running on ubuntu
<eternaljoy> Pelo: ok so how do I completely remove Beryl?
<NemesisD> variant, well you wouldn't know it from the response (or lack thereof) I was getting
<ziggy23> How would I navigate to my /usr/etc directory using the command shell?  What should the prompt look like if I am successful?
<Kyral_Laptop> ziggy23: cd /usr/etc
<variant> chewd: when you try to connect via wireless it will prompt you for any details that it requires
<Pelo> eternaljoy, synaptic,   search for beryl remove installed packages,    when doing something like this  synaptic is your friend
<variant> NemesisD: what question specifically?
<Kyral_Laptop> depending on your bash settings...it will look different
<eternaljoy> sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl  <-- this look right?
<spl0it> whats the best way to change my resolution?
<kdub432> Luke9511, i imagine you've ran glxgears in a terminal to see if your 3d is working?
<eternaljoy> Pelo: ok
<ziggy23> cd /usr/etc
<yme1> anyone ehre familiar with linux gaming? trying to get odl school EQ running on ubuntu
<jrib> spl0it: system > preferences > screen resolution
<variant> NemesisD: the majority of users here will be desktop users. ubuntu is not particularly popular in data centers (yet)
<wxq2378> chewd: WEP is not really safe, WPA(2) is much better
<tjs> trying to install feisty on parallels under OSX, went through the install, everything went fine, restarted and just got a blank screen after grub, rebooted using the single usermode kernel from grub and It endlessly says ata1: port is slow to respond, please be patient, then it fails and tries again
<variant> NemesisD: home users tend not to have much use for tape backups..
<chewd> yea i fiddled with it for about an hour before i left for work... with no luck... ill have to try some more when i get home\
<herbaliser> NemesisD  you could try bacula
<spl0it> jrib: that list only has 1024x768,800x600.... I put 1400x900,1280x1024,1024x768 in my xorg.conf....
<|Dakoki|> hi!
<chewd> it had no problem connecting to the unsecured wifi at work tho :)
<herbaliser> apt-cache search bacula
<chewd> afk again
<truffolla> can anyone help me with getting ratech rt2500 to work ?
<herbaliser> www.bacula.org
<jrib> spl0it: did you restart X after that?
<variant> NemesisD: what was the question|
<eternaljoy> Pelo: when I chose Beryl for complete removail on Synaptic, it doesnt remove all beryl files!  why?
<tjs> drops me into something called 'busybox' which lets me access some very minimal things
<spl0it> jrib: yes that's how I got my 3d graphics and my desktop effects to work
<NemesisD> herbaliser, does it have a frontend? the person whom im walking through this isn't great with shell (and spelling out shell commands over the phone isn't fun)
<eternaljoy> is there a way to complerely remove Beryl and all files it uses?
<jrib> !fixres > spl0it (see the private message from ubotu)
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, apt-get remove --purge
<assasukasse> i have a problem with nm-applet, when i boot my pc, if the network is unreacheable (wifi) it takes forever to boot how can i change this behaviour by starting with no wireless on and activating on demand??
<Luke9511> kdub432:i would if i could like i said when i install the drivers and reboot like most of the guides i read said to do, kde or gdm wont load and i have to go into the recovery console and edit the xorg.conf so that it uses vesa or mesa to get it working again
<jrib> spl0it: see if something on that page helps
<Pelo> eternaljoy, you'll need to select the dependencies individualy
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl  <-- this look right?
<|Dakoki|> someone who uses beryl can tell me what is in his /etc/X11/default-beryl-manager file please?
<NemesisD> variant, it was just generally how to restore data from dtd tape drives
<spl0it> jrib thanks
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, and all the other beryl packages
<|Dakoki|> my beryl is broken and i dont knoy how to fix it
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: will that command remove the other beryl packages as well?
<variant> NemesisD: tar
<|Dakoki|> i have tried to use multiple kde desktops
<Pelo> |Dakoki|, try asking in #beryl they are the experts <
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, no
<|Dakoki|> ok thanks
<NemesisD> variant, thats what i thought, tar xvf /dev/devicename /home/username/
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, you need to specify them, and the libberyl and libemerald ones
<Kyral_Laptop> there...new alias
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: ok thanks
<variant> NemesisD: so whats the problem|
<Kyral_Laptop> now I can give out the link to Terminal For Beginners with one command :D
<variant> ?
<Kyral_Laptop> Terminal For Beginners: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73885&highlight=Terminal+For+Beginners
<Kyral_Laptop> ..did that display?
<Pelo> it did
<NemesisD> variant, no problem yet i was just making sure, im walking someone through this and i wanted to make sure i'd know what to tell them so i didn't waste all night on the phone ;)
<yme1> anyone here familiar with linux gaming? trying to get old school EQ running on ubuntu
<Kyral_Laptop> okay
<Kyral_Laptop> it looked wierd
<variant> lol
<Pelo> !games > yme1 check pm for more info
<Kyral_Laptop> it looked like an action instead of a /say
<rollerskatejamms> your momma
<rollerskatejamms> oops
<NemesisD> variant, should i need sudo or no?
<rollerskatejamms> haha
<rollerskatejamms> wrong chat
<Miso> How do I enable higher resolutions for my nvidia card?
<variant> NemesisD: probably
<Pelo> Miso,  add them manualy to xorg.conf
<nigro> hello, package  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz is wrong
<Pelo> nigro,  what is wrong with it ?
<arceye> what is the command to stop x running ?
<jrib> arceye: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<herbaliser> NemesisD never worked with it befor but http://www.bacula.org/dev-manual/GUI_Programs.html
<herbaliser> BaculaWeb is a php based gui
<chewd> how do you pronounce ubuntu? ive been saying "yoo-boon-too"
<eternaljoy> when I removed Beryl, it wasnt even 100 MB :P
<truffolla> any kind soul wanna help me get wifi working in ubuntu ?
<nickrud> eternaljoy, you can use the filter option under settings: select only the 'residual config' packages; that will find all your beryl files
<arceye> thx  with some luck i will be back soon :)
<nigro> Pelo: I can't unpackage ..
<bimberi> !pronounce | chewd
<ubotu> chewd: Ubuntu is pronounced "oo-BOON-too"  See http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq
<cheatr> chewd: I believe it is oo-bun-too
<spl0it> Jrib: can I have that page again, a restart didn't fix it and unfortunately I lost the page - sorry
<eternaljoy> nickrud: wish I knew that 15mins ago ;)
<chewd> okie
<eternaljoy> nickrud: cheers
<yme1> pelo, that doesn't really cover everquest.
<jrib> !fixres > spl0it (see the private message from ubotu)
<nickrud> eternaljoy, ah well, next time ;)
<gentoo_user> just booted the server edition and installed the lamp setup, what is the root password? I can't remember what I put?
<eternaljoy> nickrud: yep ;)
<Pelo> yme1, is everquest a windows or dos game ?  wine for windows and mono for dos I think
<gentoo_user> i tried the credentials for my user but that didn't work either
<SanityInAnarchy> gentoo_user:  There isn't a root password, only a user password.
<gentoo_user> oh
<yme1> yeah, but i was wondering if anyone has had any luck with everquest and wine
<SanityInAnarchy> gentoo_user:  You would login as your user, and sudo to root
<wxq2378> gentoo_user: root should not have one, but the user you set up
<Pelo> nigro,  how are you trying to install it ?
<spl0it> jrib: thanks
<SanityInAnarchy> gentoo_user:  And then, once you do that once, you can use passwd to set a root password, if you really want to. I just use ssh keys.
<yme1> it's a windows game, btw
<eternaljoy> nickrud: is thewre an easy way to remove all Games?
<herbaliser> NemisisD sbackup is another backup solution  has a gnome front
<gentoo_user> gotcha, thks, how easy is it to setup security on the lamp server?
<macpo3> is it possible that my poor little 8Mb s3 inc savage s4 video card hasn't got the brainpower to handle dvd video, and that's why I can't play them?
<ubunoob> hey guys, any one in here know were i can find an ebook for ubuntu, i need to learn linux, im trying to run a few games on my system but i cant get them to work
<chewd> ugh eq
<yme1> lol chewd
<Pelo> yme1,  you'll need to install  wine first and then install evequest so wine can find it  and you run   wine /patch/to/everquest.exe
<modern> Hello
<Pelo> yme1, ask in #winehq for more info
<wxq2378> macpo3: that should work if the PC ist fast enough to decode the DVD. hoever you might need the css libraries that are not installed by dfault
<nigro> Pelo: no, change my sources.lst to dapper and make sudo apt-get update but my system can't download this file
<SanityInAnarchy> ubunoob:  you could try the forums, or ubuntuguide.org, I think...  not sure if there's anything so formal as an O'Reilly book yet
<ubunoob> okay ill try thaty
<nickrud> eternaljoy, synaptic has a section called games; that would be a reasonably easy way to id most of the games on your system
<ubunoob> thanks
<chewd> on an odd sidenote, ive NEVER been able to get XP to play DVDs on this machine (not without skipping anyway) ubuntu does fine straight out of the box
<Dan__> Best Ubuntu media server setup? Mythtv?
<macpo3> If there's a relevant lib I still haven't installed I can't find it
<Pelo> nigro,  well, if you are using a distro other then dapper the it might not be compatible,   get a source and compile manualy
<eternaljoy> nickrud: cheers
<nigro> Pelo: I try download this manually and open this file but gzip send me an error
<NemesisD> variant, if you use tar to extract files from the tape drive, i wouldn't suppose you would be able to use file-roller would you?
<Pelo> nigro,  I can't realy provide more help
<macpo3> css libraries you say
<truffolla> anyone have an averatec 1020 laptop ?
<SanityInAnarchy> question #1: Is there a way to mount a full disk image in Linux? (As in, an image of hda, not just hda1?)
<nigro> Pelo: the file is wrong, no is problem of versions
<SanityInAnarchy> or rather, is there an easier way than stealing code from dmraid?
<gentoo_user> how do i change the root password?
<foomanchew> if i make changes to /etc/services do I need to restart inetd ?
<nigro> Pelo: you know who can help me with this?
<Pelo> nigro,  report it in the forum or in launchpad
<PriceChild> gentoo_user, in ubuntu we don't use a root password
<SanityInAnarchy> gentoo_user:  be root and run 'passwd'
<|chiz|> gentoo_user: sudo passwd
<wxq2378> gentoo_user: sudo passwd
<moloto1> sudo passwd root <- to change root passsword
<BennyA> can someone help me with bluetooth? I ran the dist-upgrade to 7.04. After this my bluetooth didnt work anymore - hciconfig -a prints nothing
<|chiz|> yees!
<PriceChild> gentoo_user, please read wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<nigro> Pelo: ok, thanks you very much...
<PriceChild> gentoo_user, that page will explain to you the reasons why you "shouldn't" do so
<gentoo_user> is there a wiki for setting up security
<foomanchew> if i make changes to /etc/services do I need to restart inetd ? ?
<eternaljoy> im confused why feisty is taking 5.8Gig of HDD space!  Why so much?
<SanityInAnarchy> gentoo_user:  you'll have to be way more specific than that. That's like asking, "How do I internet?"
<|chiz|> gentoo_user, you can just type sudo su to get a root console
<Pelo> eternaljoy, because last week after you installed fiesty you insisted in installing every single pcs of candy you could and pestered us for hours on how to do it
<SanityInAnarchy> gentoo_user:  are you talking about a firewall? Or locking down Apache (which is probably secure enough already)?  Or what, exactly, isn't secure enough already?
<gifpro> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gentoo_user> i'm trying to open port 80 and 443 only on the server
<eternaljoy> Pelo: candy?
<harry__> is there a text-based web browser that will work from the command line?
<eternaljoy> Pelo: not me, u confuse me with someone else
<Pelo> eternaljoy, beryl etc
<foomanchew> I cannot find inetd or xinetd on feisty ? wtf ?
<wxq2378> harry__: lynx
<nickrud> harry__, w3m, links, lynx,
<dancios> harry__: elinks, links
<eternaljoy> Pelo: i removed Beryl
<gentoo_user> this box needs needs to be locked down as it is outside a firewall
<harry__> thanks
<Pelo> eternaljoy, start cleaning up themes and icons,  then start removing progs
<eternaljoy> Pelo: how much does feisyt take for you?
<SanityInAnarchy> gentoo_user:  Yes... again, what's not secure enough? I never use a firewall on my Linux boxes...
<LicensedLunacy> hey, I just mounted a drive using sshfs with the command "sudo sshfs 192.168.0.3:/ /home/ubuntu/Desktop/mount" from the boot disk, after apt-getting sshfs. The folder ~Desktop/mount suddenly was no longer openable, and on ls -l it showed question marks for all permissions
<LicensedLunacy> any ideas?
<Pelo> eternaljoy, 2.5 gig or just about ,  I have my /home on a seperate partition
<alumno> wuea
<eternaljoy> wonder why mines 5.8gig
<baghyay> hello
<baghyay> can you hellp me to install Mac Menubar for GNOME
<Pelo> LicensedLunacy, because no permission is set probably,   try sudo chmod  755 /path
<nickrud> eternaljoy, apps-accessories-disk usage analyzer can help there
<wxq2378> LicensedLunacy: you mounted it as root, so the user cant access its contents
<Luke9511> is there any reason why fglrx crashes xserver to where i have to edit xorg.conf to use mesa instead?
<gentoo_user> sanity, do you have a link for opening ports?
<spl0it> okay here goes nothing :o
<LicensedLunacy> thank you wxq2378 I think thats prolly the problem
<LicensedLunacy> pelo: thanks for the help
<SanityInAnarchy> gentoo_user:  ports are open unless you've setup a firewall. So, for example, if you have apache running, port 80 is open, unless you do something to close it.
<woland_> hey i keep getting ldconfig: /usr/lib/libgadu.so.3.5 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<woland_> ldconfig: /usr/lib/libgadu.so.3 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<woland_> whats wrong?
<eternaljoy> nickrud: where do I run apps-accessories-disk usage analyzer?
<gentoo_user> i'm coming from gentoo and having MUCH trouble trying to setup security on the box, hence why i'm here
<baghyay> how can i install a style of Mac Menubar for GNOME 2.18
<eternaljoy> nickrud: I take that back LOL
<eternaljoy> nickrud: hgehe ;)
<SanityInAnarchy> gentoo_user:  also: apache is most likely running, unless you've stopped it.
<gentoo_user> what ports are open by default on the lamp server setup?
<nickrud> :)
<SanityInAnarchy> gentoo_user:  Ah...  try nmap'ing yourself
<spl0it> jrib: got my resolution working, thanks!!
<ejholmgren> yar
<SanityInAnarchy> gentoo_user:  apt-get install nmap && nmap localhost
<Pelo> baghyay, assuming you are talking bout the bottom dockbar  try kxdock or avant ,  google for them
<BearPerson> gentoo_user, netstat -apn is your friend
<baghyay> yes
<Pelo> baghyay, http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/
<fluvvell> my desktop PC changes its main eth from eth0 to eth1 whenever it comes out of suspend mode!  It comes up with a mac address exactly the reverse of its normal mac address! Is this an avahi problem?
<gentoo_user> sanity, try that and it asked for the server cd
<jrib> spl0it: great
<eternaljoy> anyone know what .etwolf is?
<baghyay> <Pelo> thank
<Pelo> baghyay, http://xqde.xiaprojects.com/
<Pelo> baghyay, http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<Luke9511> eternaljoy:its for a pc game called wolfinstien enemy territory
<gentoo_user> nice, looks like only port 80 and 3306 is open, if i'm reading this right
<foomanchew> anyone now what happened to inetd or xinetd ?
<chewd> hey guys, i have a USB FM transmitter (griffin rocket FM)... its basically a USB soundcard that outputs to FM frequency instead of speakers.... what do you think are my chances of getting it working in ubuntu?
<marky_b> When i'm trying to install limewire through gdebi, i get an error stating that i may only run one software management tool at a time, but its the only application open. i rebooted and tried again, but same result. could the update star thing in the upper corner have anything to do with it, even though its not technically open?
<eternaljoy> Luke9511: do I need that folder to play the game becayuse its installed in a diff folder
<Pelo> foomanchew,   /etc/inet.d
<Luke9511> eternaljoy:probably
<eternaljoy> Luke9511: ok
<wxq2378> chewd: plug it in and look at dmesg
<baghyay> <Pelo> KXDocker is for kde
<Consty> Is there a reason why the .docx format isn't supported by OpenOffice 2.2 on Ubuntu, but is supported on 2.1 on a Mac?
<swedekid> can anyone help me with running WoW?
<chewd> yea it shows up in device mangler.... but it doesnt seem to know what to do with it
<foomanchew> Pelo, it aint there ?
<Pelo> marky_b,  you probably have synaptic or add/remove or the update manager opened  close them ,  and try frostwire instead of  limewire
<marky_b> cool thanks Pelo
<wxq2378> chewd: maybe it created a /dev/dspX or something?
<Consty> Anyone know of a way to add .docx support for Office 2007 documents in OpenOffice 2.2?
<wxq2378> chewd: maybe something about a device name is written in the output of "dmesg"?
<Miso> yay i figured it out...
<gentoo_user> do i need anything else besides nmap for my lamp box in terms of security?
<BennyA> can someone tell me which modules I must load wo use bluetooth (IBM T41=)
<benguin> I get a "/dev/hda1 does not exist" error when i boot ubuntu, is there an easy fix for this?
<insom^> okay I have one question before I wipe windows
<wxq2378> chewd: you can then use this device name as soundcard setting in you media player etc
<Blackhawk5193> If the boot order on a computer is to boot hard drive D and then C would changing the OS on hard drive D from winXP to Ubuntu Linux cause problems?
<strabes> !ask | insom^
<ubotu> insom^: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<marky_b> how the hell do i get the update manager to go away. i want it completely gone. it stays in the tray
<insom^> lol don't pipe me
<strabes> Blackhawk5193: no
<herbaliser> how to i mount mdf images?
<insom^> is there any way to run gametap in ubuntu?
<herbaliser> mount -t iso9960 ... ?
<Pelo> foomanchew,   they are folders , not files
<marky_b> insom^: wine?
<insom^> marky, tried it
<swedekid> can anyone help me in running WoW in OpenGL mode?
<marky_b> dunno then. sorry mate.
<insom^> it said no
<insom^> wow '-opengl'
<insom^> thanks though
<Blackhawk5193> strabes: A guy I'm talking to on MSN disagrees
<foomanchew> Pelo, I know but inet.d is not there
<marky_b> go away you stupid update manager!
<insom^> swede type '-opengl' with quotes to run in OGL
<swedekid> insom^: yea i know how to run it, i jsut dont know what file to put before it
<spl0it> isisfd
<spl0it> sdf sd
<spl0it> s s
<strabes> Blackhawk5193: what "problems" are you worried about?
<insom^> WoW.exe
<acemo>  ./configure --x-includes=DIR --x-libraries=DIR  wich two directories should this be?
<HoocH_LAP> omg funny, that wobble effect on desktop windows ia so funny :P
<HoocH_LAP> hehe
<Pelo> Blackhawk5193,  ubuntu install a boot manager called grub that will autodect all other os on the system and make a menu to select between them at boot , there shouldnT' be any problems
<insom^> if you're using cedega use DX
<Blackhawk5193> Ok
<gentoo_user> does firestarter work with only command line?
<Blackhawk5193> So there should be no problems?
* Pelo just stated lagging, he's gonna go before the channels start screwing with his head 
<Miso> is there a way to add my city to the weather report thingy that you can add to the panel?
<strabes> Blackhawk5193: what Pelo said is correct. You shouldn't have any "problems"
<jrib> gentoo_user: firestarter is a gui frontend for configuring iptables rules
<insom^> call noa?
<swedekid> insom^: it says permisson denied when i type: /home/swedekid/Desktop/World of Warcraft.lnk.desktop
<spl0it> are there any awesome ubuntu wallpaper sites out there? any suggestions?
<gentoo_user> i just installed nmap, is that good enough for secuing the lamp server or do I need more protection?
<Blackhawk5193> And if someone wanted to switch back to using winXP after I got done on linux would they have to restart the computer or is it possible to do a warm reboot to windows?
<insom^> wine /directory/to/Wow/wow.exe '-opengl'
<strabes> spl0it: gnome-look.org, kde-look.org
<swedekid> insom^: sorry ment to put '/home/swedekid/Desktop/World of Warcraft.lnk.desktop' "-opengl" in there
<acemo>  ./configure --x-includes=DIR --x-libraries=DIR  wich two directories should this be?
<spl0it> thanks
<insom^> '-opengl'
<beanie> gentoo_user: nmap shows you only open ports
<swedekid> thanks
<insom^> single quotes
<insom^> no worries
<gentoo_user> tks beanie
<gentoo_user> so i do need some sort of firewall then
<frazras> I have 2 sound cards, how do i chose which one I want to use
<insom^> how is the 3d acceleration in vmware?
<pretto> please, anybody help, when i try to view OPENGL information from nvidia-settings my pc freezes
<wxq2378> acemo: did you try w/o these options? conigure often finds thes files on its own
<chbw> Hi, i dont speaker, mais je escrit un pue de fr italino y como algo de espagnol. De programacion nada, ma vorrei inparare ... senza fretta. Tks.
<jrib> !firewall > gentoo_user (see the private message from ubotu)
<PriceChild> frazras, system > preferences > sound
<gentoo_user> jrib, reading now..
<acemo> wxq2378: yes i did try, it gave me this error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<locororo3> el mas
<Miso> can i create a partition on my hdd to install windows xp?
<locororo3> hola
<jrib> !fr | chbw
<ubotu> chbw: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<frazras> PriceChild: thanks man
<insom^> miso, sure
<fluvvell> gentoo_user: suggest a firewall program, shorewall or firestarter
<wxq2378> acemo: maybe you dont have the -dev packages for X installed?
<locororo3> quien abla en espaOL
<PriceChild> !es | locororo3
<ubotu> locororo3: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Miso> insom^: can you suggest a guide?
<Blackhawk5193> And is Ubuntu or the best distobution of linux, or just the most user friendly?Or both?
<insom^> well just install XP first
<gentoo_user> i'm not using gui so i guess firestarter is out
<Hobbsee> Blackhawk5193: subjective questoin.  but yes
<fluvvell> Blackhawk5193: both
<insom^> then ubuntu
<acemo> wxq2378: i did install libx11-dev.. any other packages i need to be installing for it?
<jrib> Blackhawk5193: a lot of people here probably think it's the best.  In the end, it only matters if it is the best for *you*
<insom^> you can partition on boot of the install disc
<jrib> gentoo_user: just use iptables
<Luke9511> how do i fix fglrx so that it wont crash xserver?
<FuzzayD> can i run ubuntu and vista at same time?
<fluvvell> Blackhawk5193: Many reviewers are claiming it to be the current top choice.
<gentoo_user> jrib, thks, can i use the iptables-save file from an existing gentoo box?
<insom^> blackhawk best is such a strong word
<dennda> FuzzayD, simultanously?
<zabin>  For some reason i have to reinstall my nvidia drivers everytime i restart my computer does anyone know how to fix this?
<Miso> insom^: no way to install xp after installing ubuntu?
<FuzzayD> yes
<gentoo_user> basically i inherited a gentoo box with iptables and haven't been able to duplicate the setup on another gentoo box
<chbw> Tks
<wxq2378> acemo: ok. well maybe someone else can help. includes are usualy in /usr/include but i guess some header file is still missing
<dennda> FuzzayD, i think this is only possible with virtualization
<insom^> miso, yes but its much more painfull
<strabes> Blackhawk5193: Try it first. The only way you can discover which one is best is to try different ones. Others might support your hardware better than ubuntu does. Also, some other distributions ship with proprietary software/codecs by default which you might like.
<swedekid> insom^: i put in wine /home/swedekid/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Launcher.exe '-opengl' and it cant find it :/
<jrib> gentoo_user: probably, as long as your interface has the same name (can't think of anything else that would matter)
<insom^> you'll have to edit grub yourself
<zabin>  For some reason i have to reinstall my nvidia drivers everytime i restart my computer does anyone know how to fix this?
<dennda> Miso, you need to instal a bootmanager then
<insom^> swede I'm not sure then
<woland_> gentoo_user, man iptables - you can dump the current ruleset
<Blackhawk5193> And I'm going to have to completely recreate my software collection after I install Ubuntu?
<acemo> wxq2378: tnx anyways :)
<herbaliser> goodnight going to bed :)
<gentoo_user> jrib, sweet.  i played with ubuntu a while back but to setup a lamp server in 15mins, you have a fan here
<fluvvell> gentoo_user, depending how good you are with command line, you could look at this article: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9521
<gentoo_user> comes with iptables already, i've spent the last month or trying to get that stupid thing to work on gentoo
<gentoo_user> one problem after another!!!argh!!!
<dennda> Miso, windows overwrites the master boot record. you need to reinstall GRUB from a live session or any other bootmanager (windows software works as well) that can boot windows and linux. GRUB is recommended
<Flannel> !grub | Miso, first link
<ubotu> Miso, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<insom^> grub is the way to go
<Miso> thank you
<frazras> PriceChild: the mixer is still saying the other sound card is active
<brush01uk> ubunoob, have you tryed  e.g  Beginning.Ubuntu.Linux.From.Novice.To.Professional.2006.eBooK-BBL -{mininova.org}-.torrent
<cjae> apple (intel based ati yuck) or pc lappy or build your own??
<zabin> has anyone installed an nvidia card on 7.04?
<dennda> FuzzayD, check xen or vmware
<insom^> zabin, I have
<pretto> zabin, i am having problems here doing it
<zabin> Insom^: do you have any problems with it?
<insom^> google nvidia drivers install ubuntu
<cjae> (intel based)(ati yuck)
<zabin> insom^: how did you install it?
<insom^> that's what I did
<zabin> nvm
<insom^> yeah works fine
<zabin> insom^: whenever i restart i have to reinstall it
<zabin> insom^: what card do you have?
<insom^> 7800 GTX
<fluvvell> zabin, the restricted drivers menu item under system->administration should help
<czedlitz> what is normally used to display temperature sensor stats on the desktop ?
<acemo> zabian: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common <- worked perfect for my geforce go 7600
<zabin> insom^: i have 6800
<insom^> acemo that's what I did
<insom^> zabin acemo's suggestion should suit you
<fluvvell> czedlitz, have you looked at gdesklets?
<Toulouse> does anyone know how to change the default video (media) player in ubuntu? i would like to change it to VLC
<insom^> otherwise I suggest black magic
<zabin> fluvvell: where after administartion.
<pretto> i got the card working with the driver, but, when i try opengl stuff my computer freezes
<zabin> Fluvvell: they only show up after i insatll it
<insom^> pretto I have that prob as well
<wxq2378> Toulouse: show the properties of a video file, in one tab you can select the program you want to open this file type
<fluvvell> zabin, is the card not plugged in now?
<Eevee1> hi
<insom^> zsnes hates me
<oc768> noob to ubuntu here - installing for the first time.  I keep getting the error "abnormal status 0x7f on port 0X000101f7"  any ideas?
<cjae> I need to try and recover video of an udf (I believe) written disc it was wrote by a hitachi cam dvd ram there was stuff on it windows (isobuster) but I forgot to recover it before I erased windows
<yallax> Heyas guys! Got a problem here.. i just installed ubuntu, on a new partition.. but i get the Grub error 22, when i try to boot. I also have winxp and vista installed.. winxp/vista is installed on a sata drive..and ubuntu on the only ide drive i got
<zabin> not for me
<Miso> guide recommendation for installing windows xp and ubuntu on the same drive?
<yme1> hey, what's the command to move a file in terminal, with destination, and source, etc etc
<zabin> Fluvvell not for me
<insom^> oc768 amd64?
<chewd> "chewd: maybe it created a /dev/dspX or something?"   okay im sorry... whats a /dev/dspX
<AzMoo> Hey, is there a way to reliably connect to a Windows Vista share? I can authenticate, but half the files report their file size as 0 bytes and the rest of them are 'inaccessible' for some reason that it doesn't specify.
<pretto> insom^, and i got the card working on edgy :(
<strabes> yme1: mv location destination
<zabin> i did a fresh insatll and itdidnt have it
<yme1> ll
<yme1> kk
<SurfnKid> hi guys how can evolution load images automatically
<insom^> brb
<oc768> insom: nope intel
<Enverex|LT> Is there a GUI for transcoding audio, i.e. FLAC to OGG>
<Enverex|LT> ?
<fluvvell> zabin, didthe card give any output at all?
<strabes> Enverex|LT: soundkonverter
<zabin> yes im not it right now
<wxq2378> cjae: i think ubuntu can mount UDF? or maybe there is a tool to read them. did you search the packages?
<PriceChild> yme1, mv source dest
<zabin> but it doesnt support 3D right now
<pretto> i got in on edgy.. updated to feisty.. worked ok... but when i did a fresh installation of feisty... i got my hair out
<PriceChild> yme1, "man mv" for more info :)
<fluvvell> zabin, sweet.  So do you have the restricted drivers menu on administration?
<cjae> wxq2378, no I have nt
<zabin> well it works but when i restart i have to reinstall it
<Luke9511> what would cause fglrx to mess up the xserver to make it not boot?
<fluvvell> zabin, have you installed linux-restricted-drivers?
<Enverex|LT> wxq2378, Ubuntu can mount UDF but you need to edit fstab to change the CD drive mount line to auto
<zabin> fluvvell: how do i do that/
<ubuntu-rocks> how do i start sshd on my server. i want to connect from my pc
<yme1> naw, that was straight forward enough pricechild, thanks. just not familiar with linux commands
<PriceChild> yme1, there's also cp
<fluvvell> zabin, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-drivers
<zabin> ubuntu=rocks: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<yme1> mv worked, heh
<yallax> Heyas guys! Got a problem here.. i just installed ubuntu, on a new partition.. but i get the Grub error 22, when i try to boot. I also have winxp and vista installed.. winxp/vista is installed on a sata drive..and ubuntu on the only ide drive i got
<fluvvell> ubuntu-rocks: apt-get install ssh
<yme1> cp leaves it at source and copies to destination?
<PriceChild> yme1, cp is for copying ;)
<zabin> Fluvvell: is there a type in that it could not find that
<oc768> installing for the first time.  I keep getting the error "abnormal status 0x7f on port 0X000101f7"  off the live CD boot...any ideas?
<Eevee1> Anybody here tried running Ubuntu as a guest OS?
<wxq2378> cjae: accorint to "man mount" it should work with udf formated disks. maybe you need to mount it manually "sudo mount -t udf -u uid=$USER /dev/decom /mnt" or something like that
<frazras> how do I check my video memory size?
<Blackhawk5193> Hmm what program do I use to burn the Iso? Can I just extract it with winrar and burn it to a CD?
<cjae> wxq2378, how would I recover them then??
<wxq2378> Blackhawk5193: iso files? you can right click it and select to burn
<ubuntu-rocks> tried /etc/init.d/ssh restart, no such file or directory
<fluvvell> zabin, have you got the other repositories enabled?
<pretto> Blackhawk5193, use nautilus-media-burner
<cjae> would it be able to read them??
<Slart> Blackhawk5193: talking about the ubuntu installation iso?
<cjae> wxq2378,
<Blackhawk5193> yes.
<eobanb> ubuntu-rocks, do you have ssh installed?
<eobanb> sudo apt-get install ssh
<frazras> how do I check my video memory size in gnome or command line?
<yme1> sweet, preciate the help pricechild
<acemo>  ./configure --x-includes=DIR --x-libraries=DIR wich 2 folders should this be? i already installed libx11-dev but still ./configure gives me this error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Enverex|LT> strabes, It doesn't seem to list any formats other than WAV for the output :/
<fluvvell> zabin: system->administration->software sources, tick all
<zabin> fluvvell: where do i enable that?
<wxq2378> cjae: if the mount command succeeds you can point nautilus to /mnt and copy the files. if mount does not work you may need a data recovery tool
<yme1> was trying to get java on my pc, lol
<dancios> Eevee1: i run feisty in vmware as live cd
<PriceChild> yme1, no problem :)
<moloto1> Hey guys. I'm having a hard time installing openssh. I've run apt-get install openssh-server and it has installed. But how do I configure and run it?
<Slart> Blackhawk5193: any software capable of burning images should work.. almost all can do this.. search for "burn image" or something similar.. it's possible windows xp can do this with included software.. I don't know
<ubuntu-rocks> wan't installed
<ubuntu-rocks> installing now
<oc768> installing for the first time.  I keep getting the error "abnormal status 0x7f on port 0X000101f7"  off the live CD boot...any ideas?
<eobanb> molotol, i thought the package name was ssh, not openssh-server
<zabin> fluvvell: they are all checked
<eobanb> moloto1 *
<Blackhawk5193> I'll just extract it with winrar and burn that.
<cjae> wxq2378, searched udf and video recovery in apt-get and found some stuff i ll report back if that is ok
<wxq2378> moloto1: it should already run
<Slart> Blackhawk5193: you don't want to unpack it if it has the extension .iso .. even though winrar can open iso-files that's not what you want to do
<moloto1> eobanb: I'm looking to get the server running, so I can connect to the ubuntu box
<Flannel> eobanb: ssh is a transitional package.  new one is  openssh-server
<eobanb> oh, okay.
<wxq2378> eobanb: thats the obsolete name, now just a meta package for -client and -server
<tree> hi all
<fluvvell> zabin, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<Eevee1> dancios - I've been thinking about running Ubuntu under Q on a Mac Mini.
<frazras> how do I check my video memory size in gnome or command line?
<fluvvell> zabin: sorry, my bad.
<tree> im having trobles adding a second harddrive to my system
<ubuntu-rocks> how does apt-get compare with gentoo portage?
<eobanb> ubuntu-rocks, the basic operation is very similar
<tree> i have edited fstab to reflect hdb1 and mounted it but i still cant see it
<wxq2378> ubuntu-rocks: it doesnt compile ;-)
<strabes> Enverex|LT: install lame if you want to encode mp3
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu-rocks: similar, but i like apt-get better
<Slart> wxq2378: if you ask nicely it does =)
<yme1> ok, question again. I am having a hard time getting alot of java based applications to run on ubuntu. /frostwire, etc etc, azureus
<yme1> mostly P2P programs, but still
<eternaljoy> how can I mount my MS Windows C: drive?
<Enverex|LT> strabes, It's OGG Vorbis now but I just noticed the config so I'm working through it, thanks anyway
<zabin> fluvvell: i dont think i have that "apt-get install restricted-drivers "
<Slart> yme1: have you tried installing sun's java engine.. check synaptic, search for sun java or something
<Blackhawk5193> So how would I burn it.
<zabin> fluvvell: is that the right command to get it?
<yme1> i jsut put java on
<fluvvell> zabin, sudo apt-get install            linux-restricted-modules
<SanityInAnarchy> apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Slart> Blackhawk5193: what are you using now? windows xp?
<oc768> blackhawk: if your in windows, just use nero
<hilts50> Just configured the xserver and it kicked me back out to the command line.  How to I get the installer to continue?
<ubuntu-rocks> anyone here use rxtx?
<yme1> i just manually installed the latest.
<Blackhawk5193> Yes
<Slart> Blackhawk5193: do you have nero installed?
<Blackhawk5193> Yes, but I rarely use it.
<fluvvell> zabin, can you get a command line up, applications->accessories->terminal
<locke> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables    <-- what do i need to install to fix this
<frazras> Enverex|LT : soundKonverter is a KDE App that concerts any sound file to anything
<oc768> installing for the first time.  I keep getting the error "abnormal status 0x7f on port 0X000101f7"  off the live CD boot...any ideas?
<Flannel> locke: build-essential
<zabin> Fluvvell it says it cant find that either?
<Eevee1> I don't know how well it would run, but I'd like more options apart from just OSX, and Windows, I've had enough of it.
<Slart> Blackhawk5193: doesn't really matter... start nero and search the menues for "burn image" or similar
<locke> Flannel: ty
<frazras> Enverex|LT : soundKonverter is a KDE App that converts any sound file to anything
<strabes> lol, nero
<funkyHat> I have 1.2GB of ram and I'm finding that gets used up after about 6 hours of just normal use... it doesn't seem to be confined to one app slowly keeping more and more stuff, a bunch of things seem to be to blame...
<strabes> who uses that anyway?
<woland_> can anyone help me play dvds?
<Enverex|LT> frazras, ... yes, I know that,, but you need the support programs installed too else it's useless
<fluvvell> zabin, is a pm ok?
<zabin> Fluvvell: maybe something in my /etc/apt/sourse.list
<Slart> strabes: windows people, mostly =)
<zabin> Whats pm?
<woland_> i followed the guide but still they dont play
<strabes> Slart: come on now....
<funkyHat> Anyone else getting problems like that? (I don't know how people with less memory cope!!)
<tree> how do i get hdb1 registered with fstab? anyone?
<zabin> fluvvell: whats pm?
<SanityInAnarchy> even on Windows, I mostly use InfraRecorder
<wxq2378> funkyHat: youre sure its used by a program and not just cache/buffers?
<SanityInAnarchy> which seems to be a wrapper for cdrecord
<GaiaX11> oc768: Have you checked up if your cd is all right? > md5sum?
<Slart> strabes: what? not true?
<yallax> Heyas guys! Got a problem here.. i just installed ubuntu, on a new partition.. but i get the Grub error 22, when i try to boot. I also have winxp and vista installed.. winxp/vista is installed on a sata drive..and ubuntu on the only ide drive i got
<strabes> funkyHat: ubuntu uses some of your unused ram for caching the disk. when other applications need that ram it will free it up
<strabes> Slart: never mind lol.
<woland_> can anyone help me play dvds?
<Slart> Blackhawk5193: it's the last cd burning software I used on windows =)..
<funkyHat> wxq2378, yes, I know about memory caching and it's not that
<fluvvell> zabin, private message
<theconartist> erm
<dennda> !dvd
<ubuntu-rocks> anyone knows of an equal to rxtx on ubuntu?
<nj786> i think my linux has a bug
<frazras> Enverex|LT : whats the problem u dont wanna install lame?
<zabin> got it lol
<tree> do a google search dvd ubuntu
<strabes> woland_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nexous> How can I change the text of Applications Places System on gnome-menu?
<nj786> can anyone help me?
<tree> heres what i have in fstab  /dev/hdb1 /media/bigdrive ext3 defaults 0 0
<eternaljoy> how can I mount my MS Windows C: drive?
<wiitard> hey how can i recover my usb drive it says it File system is raw!
<Enverex|LT> frazras, ... no, please read back through the convo
<Slart> !ntfs | eternaljoy
<oc768> GaiaX11 yes, the md5 checks
<funkyHat> wxq2378, in fact I've just turned the computer on (<10 minutes ago) and already 50% is used and the other 50% is filled by the cache
<ubotu> eternaljoy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jrib> !ntfs > eternaljoy (see the private message from ubotu)
<eternaljoy> cheers
<nj786> anyone help me?
<Slart> nj786: what kind of bug?
<strabes> !ask > nj786
<eternaljoy> nj786: :)
<frazras> Enverex|LT : sorry came in at the middle of the convo, it ok,
<zabin> fluvvell: are you not getting my messages in pm?
<wiitard> is the an app to format a raw usb drive..
<GaiaX11> oc768: Do you have the alternate there?
<reubs> I'm running a windowed 3d app ( ioquake ). But I can't alt-tab out of it. eg if i want to move the quake window. is there another alt-tab like command to make it lose focus?
<fluvvell> zabin, nope
<wxq2378> funkyHat: my pc runs some time with a few apps open 27% of 2GB used 33% cache (gnome system monitor applet)
<nj786> slart, when i switch toanother desktop it gets rid of the bottom pannel
<nj786> and never appears
<GaiaX11> oc768: I particularly don't like the live cd
<zabin> fluvell: odd
<strabes> reubs: try ctrl+alt+d which is the default shortcut for show desktop
<oc768> GaiaX11: Not sure what the alternate is...
<zabin> fluvvell: i am getting your messages
<funkyHat> The biggest culprits are firefox (I always have lots of tabs open), evolution-data-server (this seems to be a big problem with a lot of systems actually...)
<reubs> strabes: thanks i will give that a go now
<Slart> nj786: and you're using what? ubuntu? version? kubuntu? gnome? beryl? compiz?
<nj786> so i cannot go back to my other desktop to virew my work there because the pannel is gone
<strabes> reubs: good luck
<GaiaX11> !alternate | oc768
<ubotu> oc768: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<nj786> slart, ubuntu
<fluvvell> zabin, what irc prog are you using?
<zabin> gaim
<Slart> nj786: latest?
<nj786> slart, 7.04
<Slart> nj786: desktop effects enables?
<oc768> GaiaX11: nope, just the liveCD
<zabin> fluvvell i have vnc if you want to log in a check.
<nj786> slart, are you askin if is enables?
<funkyHat> wxq2378, I suppose the solution is gonna be replace my 256MB chip with a second 1GB chip :(
<nj786> enabled
<Slart> nj786: sorry.. typo.. is desktop effects enabled?
<funkyHat> I just can't live with the performance hit that linux gets when it starts using swap ;)
<nj786> i don know
<nj786> slart, how do i know if it is?
<fluvvell> zabin, whats your gaim id?
<zabin> for aim?
<Eevee1> Guys, any suggestions for running Ubuntu under Q on a Mac?
<Slart> nj786: probably not then...  hold on.. I'll check what it does on my comp..
<wxq2378> funkyHat: well if the memory consumption is not raising constantly it should be fine. it it raises w/o starting any application could mean that one app has a memory leak.
<zabin> fluvvell how do i find my gaim id?
<nj786> slart, does desktop affects have bugs?
<wiitard> help me
<Slart> nj786: are you using the workspace switcher in gnome? the 3 little grey boxes in the taskbar?
<funkyHat> wxq2378, yeah it rises steadily as I use the computer... quite likely firefox (or one of my extensions) has a memory leak I suppose :(
<Molluck> Hi.  is there a way I can activate ATI drivers for my laptop using ubuntu 7.04?
<nj786> i have 2
<nj786> slart, i have two
<crdlb> Molluck: on what card?
<zabin> molluck: google ubuntu envey
<nj786> slart, yesi  am using them in the bottom pannel
<wxq2378> funkyHat: did you check the memory usage of the prcesses using the system monitor or "ps"? maybe you see whats using too much
<Slart> nj786: it's ok.. you can change it.. I think 3 is the default..
<Molluck> crdlb, I don't know.  It's embedded ATI for the laptop
<reubs> strabes: it didn't work, is there anything else? or is it just ioquake isnt coded to be very UI friendly
<Blackhawk5193> So just burn it at 48x?
<zabin> fluvvell you still there?
<crdlb> Molluck: lspci|grep VGA
<wiitard> my usb drive is write protected.. and i cant format it
<Slart> nj786: and when you switch workspace the taskbar disappears? crashes?
<gnomefreak> !ati | Molluck
<ubotu> Molluck: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nj786> slart, but everytime i click to switch desktops it gets rid of the pannel and i cannot switch back
<GaiaX11> oc768: Do you think that it is difficult to download the alternate? Download it, if you can and try to install with it. Is you get the same error. So, there should be something technical. But I doubt it :-)
<gnomefreak> !envy | Molluck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> sweet
<nj786> slart, cannot switch back to my other pannel
<funkyHat> wxq2378, yeah I did, as I said it seems to be a combination of a few... firefox and evolution-data-server rank quite high... Xorg takes up an awful lot too
<wxq2378> funkyHat: well then disable all extensions termprarily and see what happens, then reactivate one after the other
<crdlb> I don't know who deleted that factoid
<arceye> how do i know which kenel i have   ( how do i check )
<beanie> where can i find the ubuntu-patches for the kernel? i want to compile my own
<oc768> GaiaX11: okay, i'll give that a shot
<crdlb> arceye: uname -r
<funkyHat> wxq2378, ahhhhh... that's a massive pain :P
<wxq2378> arceye: uname -a
<Slart> nj786: ok.. hmm.... open a terminal and type this "tail /var/log/syslog" see if it says anything about something crashing, stopping etc
<geokeratz_> !.sit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> nj786: install the gnome-compiz-manager package
<wxq2378> funkyHat: you can also do a binary search, activating halv of them, then the other halv etc. if there are so many ;-)
<Slart> nj786: just for your information, I can switch back and forth without the panel disappearing... but let's find out what's wrong
<crdlb> Molluck: what did that command say?
<arceye> Linux laptop 2.6.20-15-generic       <--does this mean I have 2.6 ?
<Slart> arceye: yes
<wxq2378> funkyHat: it also might be that a site has a java applet thats buggy...
<nj786> slart, another bug i think i cannot minimize any windws from the icon i have to right click>minimize
<Molluck> crdlb, I tried the command from the website
<crdlb> Molluck: run 'lspci|grep VGA' in a terminal
<wiitard> :(
<delfino> cio
<Slart> nj786: sounds like something is wrong with Gnome... wonder if you can just reinstall gnome..
<delfino> ciao
<funkyHat> wxq2378, that's a good idea... and yeah could be a java applet although I have noscript running so I would have had to enabled that site
<delfino> !lista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<delfino> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nj786> crdlb, how do  iinstall the gnome-compiz-manager packag
<Molluck> crdlb, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] 
<arceye> ok i guess i gotta find another reason why my mouse pad driver won't work :(
<crdlb> nj786: the same way you install any package
<crdlb> Molluck: ok use the restricted manager
<funkyHat> wxq2378, Ooh I've just found a firefox extension for monitoring memory leaks ;) I'll try it!
<nj786> slart, my system i think crashed one and i re installed unbuntu
<crdlb> Molluck: system>administration>restricted manager
<Molluck> crdlb, how do i go about doing that?
<nj786> becuase i was file tranferring through gaim
<ubuntu-rocks> anyone familar with installing rxtx on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Molluck: if you plan on dist upgrading in the future please dont use envy o install the drivers
<GeneralVague> sup
<digital_k> hello all
<elpargo> hi anyone knows why "used by cache" memory in the sysmonitor grows and grows
<Slart> nj786: hmm..  your system crashed because you were transfering files using gaim?? .. doesn't sound like it was very stable to begin with
<nj786> slart when i had the bug i could nvr get to login in my acvcount it would just show the mouse icon
<n00b3r> stopkeylogger DCC SEND "LOLOWNED" 0 0 0
<digital_k> has anyone had trouble getting ubuntu studio? ive tried all the sites since I got home and they are all 404'd
<Molluck> gnomefreak, I will keep that in mind.
<wxq2378> funkyHat: noscript is just for java script i think, the java applet is a separate checkbox. btw i have 34 tabs open and stable memory consumption. but no java and flash plugins
<puller> i need help with getting a murrine theme to work in ubuntu, please?
<Molluck> crdlb, it is downloading and installing.
<puller> crdlb, hey you around?
<digital_k> puller:you need to install the murrine theme engine
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ^
<funkyHat> wxq2378, yeah but you can set it up to also disable java/flash etc.
<digital_k> search synaptic for murrine
<digital_k> its in there
<nj786> slart, bascilly i could not get into my desktop
<Flannel> ubuntu-rocks: you mean rxvt?
<puller> digital_k, i got it installed but don't know how to run it...
<Molluck> restarting, brb!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b trae!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-164-52-108.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* Trae was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<digital_k> you should be able to just apply the murrine theme in theme prefs.
<nj786> slart, by the way when it happend from file transfer i notced that it kept kicking me on a nd off from gaim
<puller> digital_k, also how can i check which gtk version i am running?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b nj786!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* nj786 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sayers!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* sayers was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<digital_k> puller:what version of ubuntu are you using?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b autonymous!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Slart> nj786: sounds like something was broken before and sounds like something is broken now.. did you install from the same CD both times?
* auTONYmous was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<puller> digen, feisty
<bruenig> on a roll
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kanedaddy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<ubuntu-rocks> flannel, i'm only familiar with rxtx on gentoo, what is rxvt?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b supercowpowers!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<puller> digital_k, feisty
* mode/#ubuntu [+b modern!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Pelo starts to tremble in fear as LjL  goes on the rampage 
<wxq2378> Flannel: ubuntu-rocks: rxtx  is a java serial port library. on the box i used it i just downlaoded the jar from their site
<reubs> ubotu: i can't get my META key to work
<puller> digital_k, trying to ge this theme to work: http://www.capc-online.net/2007/05/01/dark-eternal-blue/#more-64
<digital_k> you should have the latest gnome version
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<hilts50> how can I start the install process from the command line?
<wxq2378> ubuntu-rocks: rxvt is a console
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> hilts50, ubuntu live cd?
<ubuntu-rocks> wxq2378, is rxtx running ok on ubuntu for you?
<geokeratz_> Hey , does anyone know how can I open *.sit files? I've got file-roller's latest edition which is expected to have the ability to open these files (but NO! it doesn't as it seems)
<hilts50> no
<bruenig> hilts50, install what?
<puller> digital_k, can u help me get it to work, i drag it in and everythign doesnt change
<hilts50> bruenig: 7.04 full install
* mode/#ubuntu [+b miki!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<nexous> !wm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> hilts50, right, are you on the live cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Miso> is there an ubuntu equivalent to windows movie maker, that will allow me to make photo slide-shows set to music?
<Pelo> geoffb__,  what is the usual application for tha tkind of file ?
<funkyHat> :( this memory leak monitor doesn't look too good actually
<wxq2378> ubuntu-rocks: it was. tough i was not using it extensively myself. maybe you need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to the folder with the .so file or copy that to /usr/local/lib
<Pelo> Miso,  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<digital_k> puller: i just installed the theme and applied it, it works fine for me.
<digital_k> Im using feisty as well
<Miso> thanks Pelo
<puller> digital_k, i figured out what i needed to do, i need to go to colors and pick revert for somereason
<hilts50> bruenig: didn't think so, but may be.  I downloaded i386...  running a macbook so I had to edit my xserve for the monitor to work... and it kicked me back out to the command line when I was done with that.  I need to continue the install.
<bruenig> hilts50, the live cd can only install graphically, you will need to get the alternate cd
<funkyHat> wxq2378, tbh I think a lot of work needs to be done on memory consumption in Linux apps in general... wish I was in a position where I could help with that!
<digital_k> its a nice theme btw
<geokeratz_> anyone?
<Death_Sargent> can some one help me
<Eevee1> Ok, how easy is it for a person with a tiny, tiny, tiny bit of UNIX experience to get used to Ubuntu
<Pelo> geokeratz_, google for the file extension to figure out what it's native app is and then we can tell you if there is a linux alternatie
<Slart> funkyHat: memory is there to be used, according to the gnu/linux philosophy... or you meant sometihng else than the cache?
<hilts50> bruenig:  I installed this last week, and it worked... but had some help with this part from somoene.  Lost my chat logs, and don't remember how to get it going from this point.
<Death_Sargent> whenever I have gaim or FireFox ideling or running crappy ubuntu stops responding
<noname1> anyone know which package ext_skel comes from? it's an extension generating script from PHP. Can't find it anywhere
<wxq2378> funkyHat: the numbers are not always telling the truth. sometines it shows libraries that are used by more than one program. so the real memory consumption is not as large
<Death_Sargent> its strange
<cjae> would this work ddrescue /dev/scd0 ~/newfile     ??
<Death_Sargent> nothing resonds
<bruenig> !find ext_skel
<geokeratz_> Pelo> ok man
<ubotu> Package/file ext_skel does not exist in feisty
<Pelo> Death_Sargent,  open up the system monitor and see what is eating up the resources
<hilts50> bruenig: I think I just need the command to tell it to continue the process.
<arceye> anyone know how to disable the tap function on my mouse pad ?  without having to install synaptic mouse drivers ?
<Death_Sargent> can't
<Death_Sargent> system monitor won't open
<bruenig> hilts50, you can't install from the command line on the live cd
<Pelo> Death_Sargent, remove / disable ff pluggins
<noname1> it should have come with php-dev....
<Death_Sargent> completely no responsive even if I manage to shutdown
<Death_Sargent> don't have any Pelo
<ubuntu-rocks> wxq2378, what version of rxtx did you use?
<Death_Sargent> this allso happens with both gaim and kopete
<Death_Sargent> not just FF
<hilts50> bruenig:  not trying to I guess.  Still trying to load up the GUI before the install.  So I guess I need it to continue loading up the GUI
<Molluck> I just enabled the restricted ATI drivers for ubuntu linux 7.04, but I still don't have 3d capability. help?
<funkyHat> Slart, I'm talking about the amount of memory that apps use in general, and wxq2378 I know, but still, rhythmbox shouldn't need to use 100MB just to play a song ;) foobar2000 uses only a couple of MB!
<Pelo> Death_Sargent,  open  the system monitor before running ff or gaim and check it when it starts to lagg
<cyphase> Is there any way I can recover a file that somehow got an EOF character in the middle of it?
<bruenig> hilts50, to start gui "startx"
<cjae> would this work ddrescue /dev/scd0 ~/newfile     ??
<Death_Sargent> ok
<Slart> funkyHat: and that's with or without cache?
<moloto1> Hi all. I can ping my Ubuntu box on the network via its IP but not its hostname. My DHCP table on my router shows the correct hostname as "ubuntu". Any ideas why I cant ping it via its hostname?
<Death_Sargent> mullok: what 3d are you lacking?
<SurfnKid> hi guys how can evolution load images automatically?
<wxq2378> ubuntu-rocks: i dont remeber. i think it was the one that is compatible to the sun comm-api. they have a little stange versioning there...
<Death_Sargent> mullok: aigxl and fglrx no mix you need xgl for 3d desktop
<Slart> funkyHat: but I agree somewhat..there are many things that seems bloated in gnome (haven't tried KDE)
<Molluck> Death_Sargent, when I go to applications > games > chess.. it won't let me enable 3d chess mode.
<funkyHat> Slart, err... can't remember with that one ;)
<hilts50> bruenig:  get a fatal IO error 104.  back to the drawing board.  Thanks for your help.
<moloto1> anyone?
<Death_Sargent> Molluck: what  3d is not working
<Molluck> Death_Sargent, chess. I just told you
<Death_Sargent> Molluck: you need xgl for 3d desktop while using fglrx
<ubuntu-rocks> how do i extract a zip file?
* Pelo wonders why ppl think  ask ing    "anyone ?" will help if noone saw their question the first time around 
<Slart> funkyHat: one thing that bothers me is fileroller.. unpacking a file with fileroller makes my computer crawl... doing the same thing in a terminal does the same thing faster and I can use the computer while it's at it
<digital_k> SurfKid:go into the preferences, then select mail preferences, then html mail tab...
<tommy> what would one do if one accidentaly deleted /bin7sh due to drunkness?
<Molluck> Death_Sargent, lamens terms?
<digital_k> and check the box that says load images from internet
<funkyHat> Slart, I've just started rhythmbox now and system monitor is reporting 99.2MB virtual and 33.6MB resident
<digital_k> that should do it
<wxq2378> moloto1: because you dont have a DNS running on your router? at least mine has DHCP but no DNS, depsite that it shows coputer names
<Death_Sargent> Molluck do you have a 3d desktop
<geokeratz_> ubuntu-rocks> with file-roller
<Molluck> Death_Sargent, I don't know. It looks pretty 2d to me.
<Death_Sargent> Molluck like desktop effects or compiz
<Molluck> Death_Sargent, It's ubuntu straight out of the box.
<digital_k> Molluck:which ati card do you have?
<wxq2378> ubuntu-rocks: double click in nautilius? or install "unzip"
<boitono> I have a 5 drive raid 5 array, sda1, b1, c1 ... I moved this array to another machine now it's recognizing the array on the drives, not the partitions, any ideas?
<Molluck> Death_Sargent, what it has it what it has
<Molluck> digital_k, i don't remember :S
<digital_k> my laptop has an older RS2000 card and it cant do 3d either
<funkyHat> Slart, yeah... I don't think adding a GUI to a command line tool should add that much overhead :/
<Slart> funkyHat: I'm not saying all linux software is lean and mean... but the cache thingy is what makes most people upset (why do I only have 2 mb free memory OMGWTF linux sux.. ;)
<Death_Sargent> Molluck: did you run aticonfig
<geokeratz_> ubuntu-rocks> right-click then choose Achive manager to open,then u do whatever u want
<cyphase> Is there any way I can recover a file that somehow got an EOF character in the middle of it?
<Molluck> digital_k, I just told somebody else prior to rebooting, he recommend just using the restricted driver
<Molluck> Death_Sargent, negative
<Death_Sargent> open your xorg and paste bin it for me
<Death_Sargent> !paste bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> tommy: /bin/sh is a symlink to bash
<Slart> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm only using command line lamp server guys
<digital_k> Molluck: is yours an integrated card? thats what mine is and I think the integrated ati sets cant do 3d, not the older ones anyway.
<Molluck> Death_Sargent, pastebin what
<Molluck> digital_k, it is integrated (laptop)
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm installing file-roller, it's huge
<wxq2378> ubuntu-rocks: ... or install "unzip" wich hives you the nzip command line tool
<Death_Sargent> Molluck: run sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Death_Sargent> copy paste that into pastebin
<Death_Sargent> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<funkyHat> Slart, yeahh, currently 50% of my memory is used by cache but I'm not complaining about that, it doesn't slow it down! my issue is that the 1.2GB I have does get filled relatively quickly with... ?? something
<ubuntu-rocks> nzip sounds like the better option
<Molluck> Death_Sargent, it is a blank text file.
<Death_Sargent> what?
<bimberi> cyphase: you could try using dd in two passes, one for each part of the file, avoiding the EOF character
<Molluck> Death_Sargent, yes, it is a blank text file.
<cyphase> bimberi: can you give me the command? i need this really quick
<Death_Sargent>  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Death_Sargent> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<cyphase> bimberi: it picked a terrible time to get screwed up
<digital_k> Molluck: ive decided that if one wants all the wiz bang effects, its better to have non-ati anything. :/
<Molluck> Death_Sargent, typo. okay there are words in here. i will pastebin it for you
<digital_k> ati is so troublesome
<cjae> what are dvd burning limitations on pata intel 865 chipsets in kB/s
<Death_Sargent> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<funkyHat> And gaim is using 41MB of memory!! :/ (I guess maybe pidgin is better... so I shouldn't moan too much about that one ;))
<Molluck> digital_k, I know.  but for the moment, I have an ati laptop.. would prefer some kind of effects
<Slart> funkyHat: I have 2GB mem and that fills up pretty quickly.. but I get angry with programmers claiming "I don't have to write fast, small code anymore because computers are so fast these days".. but this is getting off topic...
<bimberi> cyphase: sorry no, in essence i'm guessing, 'man dd' will be helpful
<digital_k> have you tried the built in compiz effects?
<cyphase> bimberi: ok, thanx anyway
<digital_k> those do work on my setup
<jordo23> I don't get it....when AZureus starts, it begins fine, gets to the main window, and the disappears....it is also not in the system tray....any ideas???
<digital_k> beryl doesnt tho
<AzMoo> Hey, is there a way to reliably connect to a Windows Vista share? I can authenticate, but half the files report their file size as 0 bytes and the rest of them are 'inaccessible' for some reason that it doesn't specify.
<Molluck> Death_Sargent, http://pastebin.ca/492112
<Frogzoo> wow the upgrade process has improved :)
<yme1> need help setting up ndiswrapper for a bcm43xx wireless card (pcie)
<Slart> AzMoo: I thought Vista used standard windows filesharing.. but it might be something they've changed..  if it's something new I'm sure there are people working on getting in right
<wxq2378> AzMoo: have you checkked that the files can be read by "anyone" on the windows box? exporting a shoare alone isn't enough the file permissions must be correct too
<AzMoo> wxq2378, yes, I can access it all fine from windows.
<wxq2378> AzMoo: that might be not enough. if you use a different user from the remote machine.
<Molluck> Death_Sargent, well?
<jrib> sayers: /opme
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<wxq2378> AzMoo: isn't there a public folder that can be shard in vista? have you tried that one?
<AzMoo> wxq2378, there are other anomalies too. I can go into a directory and read a bunch of files, for example, but refresh the directory and it's suddenly inaccessible.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sayers!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<scarter> how do you tell multisync where your pda is connected?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<bimberi> cyphase: you could probably just 'cat badfile > anotherfile' for the first part, then something like 'dd if=badfile bs=1 skip=9999 >> anotherfile' for the 2nd part (where 9999 is the number of the byte _after_ the errant EOF byte)
<mag_> hello. I've a samba server with CLS, but now I have a problem with security... is it possible to do someting in the server that doesn't permit to print files ?
<eobanb> what is with all these people getting kicked
<cyphase> bimberi: byte of the file, or byte of the hard drive?
<digital_k> eobanb: i was thinking the same thing. :/
<Death_Sargent> Molluck: open a shell and run this sudo aticonfig --initial then this sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv then restart
<Slart> mag_: any file that can be read or copied can be printed..
<Death_Sargent> Molluck: open a shell and run this sudo aticonfig --initial then this sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv then restart
<ubuntu-rocks> how do ensure that no graphical support is installed on my lamp server when i do an apt-get install?
<jrib> eobanb: no one was kicked, I removed a ban
<Slart> mag_: unless you want to start using the latest ms office.. I think it has some features for such things
<wxq2378> AzMoo: strange. have you two computers with the same IP numbers in the network? or a strange pesonal firewall on the vista pc?
<Catoptromancy_> Somehow I managed to make a /root/ folder in my home, cant compile or delete it?
<digital_k> molluck is no longer here Death_Sargent
<Catoptromancy_> any idea on how to delte it
<eobanb> jrib, why were people being kicked earlier
<Death_Sargent> well damn
<Death_Sargent> make a guy help you then be a bitch
<geokeratz_> Hey , does anyone know how can I open *.sit files? I've got file-roller's latest edition which is expected to have the ability to open these files (but NO! it doesn't as it seems). Stuffit Expander is the native app for Mac
<mag_> Slart: with windows 2003 server R2 is possible, but I don't know if with linux I can !
<Death_Sargent> my middle finger to him
<moloto1> If I've downloaded some packages I dont need anymore... whats the way to get rid of them via cmd line?
<moloto1> Surely theres an easy package manager
<jordo23> I don't get it....when AZureus starts, it begins fine, gets to the main window, and the disappears....it is also not in the system tray....any ideas???
<digital_k> moloto1:easy?
<Death_Sargent> hey how come it sais gkrelm is using 4gigs of memory?
<Slart> mag_: so, a windows 2003 server with a shared text file will let me open the file but not print it? I doubt it
<wxq2378> moloto1: apt-get remove XXX
<AzMoo> wxq2378, nope.
<MattJ> moloto1, Synaptic is easy :)
<MattJ> moloto1, or aptitude in terminal
<Death_Sargent> does gkrelm normally sit on lots of ram?
<digital_k> Ubuntu makes it as about as easy as it can get.
<yme1> need help setting up ndiswrapper for a bcm43xx wireless card (pcie)
<mag_> Slart: yes
<moloto1> ok cool. thanks MattJ
<Death_Sargent> I mean 4gigs is a lot
<ubuntu-rocks> does apt-get have a config file that you can tell it now to install graphic support for any package you install?
<ubuntu-rocks> like make.conf in gentoo
<digital_k> you can configure the package itself i believe
<private_meta> hmm
<Slart> mag_: not unless you're running some weird microsoft-know-it-all text editor it can't
<ubuntu-rocks> how about a global setting to disable anything graphical like gnome, kde etc?
<private_meta> can anyone here give me a good recovery tool for ubuntu that restores the system installation from an image?
<Slart> mag_: we're not talking about pdf-files? or word documents, right?
<ubuntu-rocks> how do i check to see if a package is installed?
<ubuntu-rocks> basically, what apt-get parameter do i need?
<bimberi> ubuntu-rocks: apt-cache policy package
<Slart> ubuntu-rocks: you can use synaptic.. there are some filter buttons there that lets you see installed pacakges
<mag_> Slart: no, we are talking about txt, eml, xls, doc files... and if you want pdf ... but the problems is that the server is a fedora core :(
<Chicory> Why am I unable to see XDMCP servers on my subnet?
<mag_> Slart: I called microsoft Mexico some hours ago and they told me that the cost of all the licences and the os is around 1200 dlls
<ubuntu-rocks> only command line, no gui on my lamp server
<funkyHat> mag_, I don't see how you can serve a file to someone remotely and expect the machine to obey you if you tell it not to print that file ;) (unless you're using PDF or something when you can do that in the file)
<Chicory> I know I've set up xdmcp, but, uh, I can't seem to access my desktop's XDMCP server from my laptop.
<digital_k> ubuntu-rocks: this command will output a file to your home folder called ubuntu-files that lists everthing installed , in terminal: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ubuntu-files
<Slart> mag_: I still don't believe you.. sorry.. you've left something out.. forgotten to tell me something.. there's no way the server can keep me from printing a simple ascii file if I can read it... but this is off topic however interesting
<Frogzoo> after the upgrade to feisty, dpkg -l lsb-core shows the package with status of "bad" - what to do?
<Catoptromancy> Somehow I managed to make a /root/ folder in my home, cant compile or delete it?
<Catoptromancy> any idea on how to delte it
<ubuntu-rocks> i guess apt-cache policy package doesn't take wildcards
<Slart> Catoptromancy: is it just an empty folder?
<avb> Catoptromancy: why you need this? :)
<ubuntu-rocks> mysql is actually called mysql-server
<avb> ah
<Catoptromancy> no I downloaded an SVN to /home/   instead of /home/desktop/
<gluttony> does anyone know how to remote connect from an xp comp to an ubuntu comp?
<sebas_> I have a HP 3420 printer. Windows seems to print correctly but Feisty does not print in red nor in black.
<Catoptromancy> I moved it to /home/desktop/
<sebas_> Who can help me?
<cein> gluttony: use VNC
<Catoptromancy> I cant compile it when all the files are root
<avb> gluttony: putty www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Slart> Catoptromancy: what have you tried so far? tried doing a "sudo nautilus" and using that to delete the folder?
<Catoptromancy> the makefile cant make anything
<cein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vnc
<cein> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ubuntu-rocks> gluttony, use putty and make sure you have ssh running on the ubuntu box
<Eevee1> bbl
<bimberi> ubuntu-rocks: no it wants exact package names, 'dpkg -l mysql*' would work better
<gluttony> <cein> i have vnc on my xp, but how do i configure it? and can it be installed to a removabable drive
<cein> or yeah use ssh ;-p
<Slart> Catoptromancy: if you want to change owner you can use chown (see man chown).. and you'll probably have to run it as root so sudo chown bla bla bla
<ubuntu-rocks> thanks guys
<gluttony> <ubuntu-rocks> how do i check for ssh? and can putty be run on removable media?
<cein> gluttony: refer to those URLs
<ubuntu-rocks> gluttony, is your ubunto box gui?
<Catoptromancy> I tried to run sudo to delete it
<w1ls0n_> How can I see exactly which firmware file is being loaded?
<gluttony> <ubuntu-rocks> yeah
<w1ls0n_> To my pcmcia wireless card.
<digital_k> Catoptromancy: you need to open file manager as root to remove .
<Catoptromancy> and Im already getting a big file off synaptic so I cant download nautilus yet
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm using putty to connect to my ubuntu box via putty, only running command line as it is a lamp server
<ircusr> hi all
<digital_k> hence the sudo nautilus command
<ircusr> i just got my ubuntu CDs today!!
<Slart> Catoptromancy: if you're using feisty you're already using it =)
<bimberi> cyphase: (sorry i stepped away) byte of the file.  It all swings on whether will interpret the EOF when it does the skipping.  Hopefully it won't
<digital_k> lol yes
<ubuntu-rocks> gluttony, on your ubunto box, install ssh first
<bimberi> *whether dd will
<gluttony> from synaptic right?
<fester225> I'm attempting to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy. When I run  gksu "update-manager -c" , I get "Gtk WARNING: cannot open display:" Apt-get says GKSU is up to date. How do I get GKSU to do the upgrade?
<wxq2378> fester225: any your running that locally in a console in X?
<ubuntu-rocks> gluttony, from the command line, you need to run "apt-get install ssh" or "apt-get install sshd" can't remember which one i just used
<gluttony> <ubuntu-rocks> youll have to explain this in laymans terms. im still gaining experience with ubuntu
<Flannel> fester225: What repositories do you have?  Make sure you have dapper-updates
<Catoptromancy> sudo: nautilus: command not found
<ubuntu-rocks> gluttony, i JUST installed ubunto like 30 mins ago!! :)
<fester225> Not that I'm aware of.
<digital_k> gluttony: its all part of the fun!
<digital_k> just hang in there
<digital_k> :)
<ubuntu-rocks> i do have a bit of gentoo experience though
<wxq2378> Flannel: accoring to his error message it just cant open the display. it does not even start to upgrade
<digital_k> ive never tried gentoo, ive heard its quite an undertaking
<fester225> I have all the updates for dapper.
<Flannel> wxq2378: thats just a warning, you get those pretty often actually
<ubuntu-rocks> gentoo is pretty good, the best feature i like is portage (the package manager)
<guycook> I today download vmware workstation 6 in both rpm and gz formats does ubuntu 64 bit support RPM installs from the prompt? Or with the package manager?
* __mikem wonders what a hootbot is
<ubuntu-rocks> it takes care of the dependencies of packages
<Flannel> fester225: Youre doing this in a gnome-terminal, rgiht? not a tty?
<locororo3> quien habla en espaol
<Flannel> !es | locororo3
<ubotu> locororo3: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wxq2378> Flannel: well "cant open display" is pretty sever for an x application...
<digital_k> Ive used Ubuntu for 3 years, I'm hooked. :p
<fester225> I'm doing this in Konsole.
<Flannel> wxq2378: no, it's not.  Go to a terminal, and type "gksu gedit" and you'll get three of them.
<Flannel> fester225: Pastebin your sources.list
<gluttony> <ubuntu-rocks> it was ssh
<sebas_> Hey, are you sure that nobody can help me? I have a HP 3420 printer. Windows seems to print correctly but Feisty does not print in red nor in black.
<private_meta> hi... can someone tell me what's wrong with my keyboard when i can't use the keys like (at), keys that i need ctrl+alt for... everytime i try that it only takes the "alt" button... i use the keyboard layout germany dead acute...
<fester225> please describe 'pastebin'.
<__mikem> gluttony did you know that you are a sin
<__mikem> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu-rocks> gluttony, you need to either logged in as root to install packages or "su -u root apt-get install ssh"
<gluttony> yeah, my favorite one
<ubuntu-rocks> i love food! :)
<gluttony> i did sudo apt-get
<wxq2378> Flannel: no i dont. i just tried it. i get a warning about no gnome session (which is understandable as root has no session open)
<Flannel> gluttony, ubuntu-rocks, Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, use sudo instead.
<gluttony> i did
<ubuntu-rocks> tks flannel
<__mikem> sudo passwd root
<__mikem> my favorite ^
<deCon> can someone help me troubleshoot networking? My device is recognized, but for some reason, i'm not getting data transmission
<FuzzayD> is unbutu easy to use for me a noob?
<Flannel> __mikem: there's absolutely NO reason to do that.
<__mikem> FuzzayD it was easy enough for me
<caner> how can i see comments of a .rar file. archive manager cant read it and i need the password. "the pass for the file was in comments" please help
<__mikem> when I was a newB
<digital_k> FuzzayD: yes!
<__mikem> Flannel, enabling the root account is fun :P
<FuzzayD> YAY im so newb happy now
<gluttony> <FuzzayD> it depends. just straight foreward computing is easy
<gluttony> ok, i have ssh installed, now what do i need to do?
<digital_k> Ubuntu is not overly complicated and you dont have to be a geek to use it.
<Flannel> __mikem: no it's not.  Please don't spout stuff like that in here, thanks.
<smtlaissezfaire> I'm having some problems with feisty, which I just upgraded today.  Specifically the apache2 apt-get package
<digital_k> thats why i like it so much
<smtlaissezfaire> a2enmod isn'
<FuzzayD> what about compatability of games with it?
<ubuntu-rocks> don't laught guys but at work we use gentoo and pretty much the root account for everything!!
<smtlaissezfaire> a2enmod isn't working, nor is apache2-ssl-certificate
<digital_k> well gaming is another thing.
<Flannel> ubuntu-rocks: Ubuntu is designed not to use the root account
<digital_k> im not a gamer, so i cant really give you advice on that.
<deCon> Flannel_, can you help me troubleshoot my networking..? my device is showing, but its not getting data or sending it, and when i ping, it doesn't run
<__mikem> gaming is a problem no matter what linux you use unless you have cedega
<gluttony> <FuzzayD>gaming is minimal, some games can be forced to work, but others refuse
<caner> how can i see comments of a .rar file. archive manager cant read it and i need the password. "the pass for the file was in comments" please help
<fester225> I've got pastebin up. How do I find my source list?
<Sergonium> omgooze:P
<__mikem> !linspire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linspire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> fester225: with gedit, open /etc/apt/sources.list
<smtlaissezfaire> fester225: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Slart> FuzzayD: don't expect to be able to play the newest windows games or even most of the older windows games on your ubuntu computer
<monster> gooze?
<digital_k> lol _mikem
<gluttony> <ubuntu-rocks> what do i need to do after i have installed ssh?
<Sergonium> lol this channel is just to uptight:P
<FuzzayD> is it possible to have two os and just choose wich to run on startup?
<Flannel> gluttony: login remotely
<Slart> FuzzayD: but it's getting better with every update they do
<ubuntu-rocks> gluttony, run "/etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<Flannel> FuzzayD: yeah, that's dualbooting.
<Sergonium> 2 many ub slackers
<digital_k> Slart: very true!
<__mikem> digital_k linspire really is the ultimate "Linux for n00bs"
<monster> lol
<FuzzayD> k ty ill look it up
<levander> Anybody know why they're ignoring a bug I filed for emacs in launchpad?  Is this common to ignore it?
<Flannel> ubuntu-rocks: doesnt need to do that.  apt does it automatically
<digital_k> linspire is ok for what it is, but I say Ubuntu is easy for someone who isnt familiar with linux
<ubuntu-rocks> gluttony, from you winxp box, download putty and run it, connect to the ip of the ubuntu box using the ssh option
<gluttony> <ubuntu-rocks> "permission denied
<levander> digital_k: it's also easy for people who are familiar with linux, that's why i use it...
<Slart> levander: if it's something obscure or not easily reproduced..
<digital_k> exactly
<digital_k> its both
<__mikem> digital_k, I prefere ubuntu anyway
<ubuntu-rocks> flannel, i don't think it started ssh when i installed it
<Flannel> gluttony: you don't need to do that.  But, if you did, you'd need sudo.
<digital_k> me tooooooo
<Flannel> ubuntu-rocks: it does.
<guycook> um, shouldn't the nvidia-settings for dual monitors be saved?  I am not having it save the dual setup once it's enabled.
<gluttony> <Flannel> o ok. how do i find the machines ip?
<FuzzayD> i try networking with my home pc xp but my notebooks vista so it doesnt work would it work with ubuntu?
<ubuntu-rocks> ifconfig
<fester225> Please be patient, I'm installing gedit.
<NemesisD> can someone help me with grep? i need it to return just the pattern match, not the entire line
<levander> Slart: well, i posted a thread on comp.lang.python, and they reproduced it.  It's weird because it has to do with the python debugger under emacs.  And, I thought a lot of Canonical developers use python.  I'm sure they also use emacs as ubiquitous as it is.
<Flannel> fester225: installing?  eh?  Use kate if youve got KDE.
<gluttony> <ubuntu-rocks> can putty be run of a removable drive?
* __mikem atleast I didn't start spouting off about "50 creative uses of the rm command"
<__mikem> oops
<__mikem> forgot the /msg
<scarter> how do you tell multisync where your pda is connected?
<Flannel> fester225: if youre using Kubuntu, you shouldnt be using gksu you should be using kdesu.
<ubuntu-rocks> sure, it is quite small
<NemesisD> i just need the results with no context
<Slart> levander: then I don't know.. perhaps they will get to it in time... you'll have to ask the people responsible if you want a better answer, sorry
<wxq2378> gluttony: yes it can. though its settings are saved in the registry, so you'll have to enter the connection details each time
<ubuntu-rocks> putty is 441kb
<levander> Slart: okay, thanks, guess i just wanted somewhere to complain... i probably will look at the package name and email an author...
<gluttony> <ubuntu-rocks> ok, i did ifconfig, but i dont see ip address. i see a bunch of numbers that look like ips
<feliciano> hi, how can I use chmod 777 for a folder and it affect every subfolder and subfiles???
<Flannel> feliciano: you don't.
<fester225> gedit gives "cannot open display: (null)"
<wxq2378> feliciano: with -R
<ubuntu-rocks> gluttony, you are looking for something like this inet addr:192.168.0.8  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<__mikem> feliciano you can do chmod 777 -R folder
<Flannel> fester225: You should be using kate, not gedit.  Gedit is for Ubuntu, Kate is Kubuntus text editor
<levander> Slart: wanna make sure it gets fixed in the next release, i've stayed quiet before, and the bug that affected me was still there in the next release, ticked me off
<Flannel> feliciano: why are you trying to do that?  Which folder?
<feliciano> thanks you wxq2378 and __mikem
<Slart> levander: hehe.. well, nag a bit.. it might help =)
<levander> Slart: i'll just email an author of the package...
<wheelson> macd, come in macd.
<fester225> kate: cannot connect to x-server
<gluttony> <ubuntu-rocks> ok, i found inet addr. do i need [inet addr, Bcast, and mask] ? or just one of them
<Flannel> fester225: youre doing this from konsole? or from a tty?
<arceye> can anyone tell me how to disable the tap function of my mouse pad ?
<digital_k> does anyone know if there is an application like little snitch on mac, for ubuntu?
<wxq2378> feliciano: well the questiion if Flannel was good. which folder do you want to manipulate
<levander> Slart: really, i guess RMS is the lead developer on emacs, i wonder if he'd respond?
<caner> i cant read comments for a rar archive which has its password there? anybody knows how to?
<fester225> konsole.
<NemesisD> anyone? how would one grep a file for just the expression match, no context, nothing else?
<digital_k> i am really interested in finding something like that
<feliciano> Flannel, I try to delete some mp3 in a folder
<ubuntu-rocks> gluttony, the inet addr is what you need
<Slart> levander: hehe.. wonder how many emails he gets a day.. hundred? more?
<Flannel> feliciano: Which folder?  You shouldnt need to chmod anything.
<wxq2378> feliciano: makeing all executable and world readable isn't exactly the usual thing to to ;-)
<ubuntu-rocks> just figure out mirc had autocomplete using the tab! :)
<gluttony> <ubuntu-rocks> and thats all the info i need to config puddy, right?
<levander> Slart: you know, he used to have his user account set up at MIT (where he works) so that anyone could telnet in and read his mail.
<woland_> anyone playig encrypted dvds using mythtv?
<feliciano> Flannel, wxq2378. this folder are of the root
<levander> Slart: he really didn't get that many emails a day, but that was before the days of spam
<feliciano> I try to change the owner, but i cant
<Flannel> feliciano: which folder is it?  Is it a removable drive?  or what?
<Slart> levander: talking the talk and walking the walk.. impressive
<ubuntu-rocks> gluttony, correct, once ssh is running on the ubuntu box you are set
<digital_k> i still cant get to the ubuntu studio download sites...all 404 errors :/
<digital_k> lots of traffic i guess
<feliciano> Flannel is a folder in a fat partition
<gluttony> cool. well, im gonna go install puddy. thanks guys
<levander> Slart: yeah, it was one of his pro-sharing, anti-security beliefs that made him do that
<wxq2378> feliciano: then you cant chown, use mount options
<ubuntu-rocks> gluttony, that would be putty
<ubuntu-rocks> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<gluttony> lol, its what i meant
<ubuntu-rocks> :)
<levander> Slart: he actually had a message popping up when you logged in saying "please don't delete any of my email!!!"
<Flannel> feliciano: You use sudo to delete the files.
<feliciano> wxq2378, I try using the ubuntuguide.org howto, but dont works
<Cabroncete> not crapping on Ubuntu, but what a sorry state of things when it comes to IRC clients, xchat particularly
<craigbass1976> Wow, can't believe how many people are in here nowadays
<private_meta> so can't anyone here tell me what should be the problem here if i seem to not being able to use ctrl+alt simultanuously?
<feliciano> Flannel, yes but I wanna delete it from thunar (like nautilius)
<Slart> levander: perhaps I should enable remote ssh, root/root and have that in the motd.. wonder how long it would be before my computer was busy spamming the world about v1agra etc =)
<craigbass1976> Cabroncete, what's thematter with xchat?
<fester225> fester225 just pastebinned.
<Flannel> feliciano: `gksu thunar`
<Cabroncete> it is pretty shoddy
<Cabroncete> crashy
<Flannel> fester225: you need to give us the URL it gives back to you
<arceye> sudo   <----- is this kind of short for switch user do ?
<levander> Cabroncete: bitchx, i use an emacs mode called erc-select, but yeah, there are better IRC clients on Windows if you want a GUI
<feliciano> Flannel... wow!!! thats a help :D thanks
<Catoptromancy> AHH " sudo aptitude install nautilus"  wants 200mbs of stuff
<Cabroncete> any recommendations for a better gnome client?
<craigbass1976> Cabroncete, Which ubuntu do you have?
<wheelson> arceye, it's short for sudoku
<Catoptromancy> I dont use gnome
<Cabroncete> yeah, but I live in Edgy amd 64
<levander> Slart: yeah, like i said, this was maybe 12 years ago, before spam really caught on.  The best porn used to be on Usenet.
<Cabroncete> so, mIRC is not an option, and no, I'd rather NOT WINE
<arceye> ok thats got me beat I just wondered why its used
<fester225> 21226
<Flannel> Cabroncete: try `xchat` (in universe) not xchat-gnome (in main)
<levander> Slart: Now, it's rare to find a good usenet group.
<craigbass1976> Cabroncete, hmm.  I have dapper and edgy (both using gnome and 32 bit) and have no trouble.  I will say that firefox craches a lot in edgy, but that'smy only com[plaint
<Slart> levander: yea.. I remember when our ISP's in sweden still carried the binary groups.. nowdays they hardly carry the text only groups
<levander> Slart: porn, or otherwise, i don't even look anymore
<digital_k> Catoptromancy:you need to install gnome desktop to get nautilus ;)
<Cabroncete> Flannel, I am running it from universe
<digital_k> thats why its so large
<Flannel> fester225: in the future, the whole thing, like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21226/, but I got it
<Cabroncete> let me check what ver is out there
<Catoptromancy> Ive erased root folders before but forgot how
<Catoptromancy> some 4-5 letter program
<__mikem> Catoptromancy you should avoid deleting the root folder
<Cabroncete> ah, much newer, but no x64 debs
<Catoptromancy> Its not really root
<Slart> Catoptromancy: just a little thing.. you're trying to delete a folder owned by root.. not a root folder.. =) a root folder is the whole filesystem.. / =)
<Catoptromancy> its permssions are root
<marky_b> hey all, i downloaded both limewire and frostwire, installed them, rebooted, but the main window/form for either application is blank. any ideas?
<Flannel> fester225: Hmm.  Well, that all looks to be in order.  `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` doesn't indicate anything needs to be upgraded?
<Catoptromancy> its in my /home/desktop/games folder
<deCon> Flannel, i ran iwconfig and my ath0 wifi card is showing, but i'm not getting any internet..any ideas?
<Cabroncete> craigbass, try this:  remove all servers on left pane, double click --> crash
<Flannel> deCon: I have no idea about wifi.
<fester225> Nope.
<Cabroncete> xchat doesn't even handle list out of index errors, sad
<Flannel> fester225: Alright.  You're running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<bulmer> deCon check youe route table if it exist
<Cabroncete> will try the new version from sources
<cein> hmm...
<Catoptromancy> Its only code I cant compile unless I remove the permissions
<craigbass1976> Anyone know if there's a keyboard shortcut for switching through firefox tabs?
<fester225> Kubuntu.
<Catoptromancy> so its really useless
<marky_b> cr try ctrl-tab
<anandanbu> is there any download managers for the linux that i can install in ubuntu
<PacketEye> Sorry if this ? is stupid - does Ubuntu Desktop come with any small servers already installed (FTP, TFTP, Syslog, etc.) and is it easy enough to get a RADIUS server running on it?
<marky_b> thats what it is in windows anyways..
<cein> now i'm playing around with vncserver, but it's not starting gnome-session like i told it to in ~/.vnc/xtartup
<cein> xstartup
<marky_b> whoops i meant craigbass1976
<juliosr> What is the best way to set up Hotmail with Evolution?
<marky_b> juliosr: imap? :)
<moloto1> craigbass1976: its ctrl+tab for moving btwn tabs in all apps. thats the standard anyway.
<marky_b> yea
<Slart> juliosr: don't think hotmail offers imap or pop.. or?
<Cabroncete> best Evolution setup is TB 2.0
<digital_k> slart: hotmail is http
<craigbass1976> marky_b, that's retarded.  Why didn't I ever try that?
<craigbass1976> marky_b, thanks
<marky_b> lol :)
<digital_k> and you cant retrive it if you dont pay for the access
<marky_b> np. thx to moloto1 also
<bimberi> !hotway | juliosr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotway - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> digital_k: yes.. thought so
<bimberi> !info hotway | juliosr
<ubotu> juliosr: hotway: POP3 to Hotmail (HTTPmail) gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8.4-2 (feisty), package size 51 kB, installed size 188 kB
<blimpdude> crimsun: hi u there?
<Flannel> fester225: hmm.  Kubuntu... shouldnt be different.  Try `kdesu "update-manager -c"`
<coulix> Hi, open office lost all its icons, now all layout, text [...]  options appear as text. Any hint on how to restore the nice icons ?
<juliosr> So HTTPmail?
<marky_b>  i downloaded both limewire and frostwire, installed them, rebooted, but the main window/form for either application is blank. any ideas?
<cables> craigbass1976, I'm not sure if anyone's helped you so far, but I just saw your question... There is, it's ctrl-tab.
<arceye> Juliosr Hotmail stopped support for use in client programs unless you subscribe
<digital_k> marky_b: why both?
<blimpdude> i need help figuring out why my sound card doesn't work. Here is the output of alsa-info.sh: http://pastebin.ca/492156
<digital_k> i use gtkgnutella personally
<digital_k> i like it better
<PF|Ubuntu> I cant get my SSH server to respond, what can I do? I have OpenSSH installed.
<marky_b> digital_k: one didnt work, so i tried frost
<craigbass1976> cables, yep.  marky b did.  Thanks though
<deCon> cables, how do i edit my ssh file to allow certain IPs? or what is the safest way to do it?
<zerokill88> can anyone help me with this error "The playback of this movie requires a VCD protocol source plugin which is not installed."
<marky_b> would a java error produce that effect?
<Miso> Can i install JRE in feisty ?
<sholsinger> I've read all the docs I can about bcm43xx + bcm43xx-fwcutter + ndiswrapper and I've tried all three.  The wireless device is "found" with the network manager, but it doesn't seem to actually work.
<cables> deCon, why are you asking me?
<Cabroncete> brb, building xchat from sources, crossing fingers under 64bit
<cables> !java | Miso
<ubotu> Miso: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<marky_b> Miso:  yea
<craigbass1976> cables, hey, it even works in xchat!
<Slart> PF|Ubuntu: make sure it's configured properly.. I think you'll have to change sometihng to make it listen to outside connections
<cables> Miso, open a terminal, and I'll tell you the command.
<marky_b> craigbass1976:  lol. all applications with tabs
<PF|Ubuntu> Slart, it is listening to outside connections
* cables loves tabs
<PF|Ubuntu> It was working yesterday
<PF|Ubuntu> Now all of a sudden, it isnt
<crimsun> blimpdude: not for long.  I'm on break.
<marky_b> i'm thinking my JRE is fucked. thats why these apps arent loanding
<nol13> ok so im playing zelda a link to the past on znes, the trouble is this damm helmsasoar king, how do i avoid his fireballs?
<fester225> kdesu cannot connect to X server
<craigbass1976> marky_b, criminy, all this time I've been mesing with this stupid trackpad...
<AaronCN> Which email client is better, Thunderbird or Evolution?
<Slart> PF|Ubuntu: ah.. then.. then.. well.. then I'm out of ideas.. sorry =)
<marky_b> craigbass1976: lol
<Miso> cables: ok
<Slart> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<PF|Ubuntu> I'll remove OpenSSH and reinstall it I guess
<marky_b> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> AaronCN, Evolution has more features, but for some reason, I prefer Thunderbird. Try both, see which one you like.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b nj786!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<blimpdude> crimsun: ah ok, well i ran the script and the output is here: http://pastebin.ca/492156, when you get a second
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<zerokill88> or how do i get all the codecs i would need to play any dvd???
<Slart> AaronCN: there are even weird people out there that use emace to read their mail.. and they swear it's the best.. =)
<coulix> look here http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotyc2.png :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<digital_k> marky_b: that is why i never liked frostwire, it randomly locked and uses alot of sys. resources as well
<craigbass1976> nol13, znes?  nintendo for ubuntu?
<cables> Miso, in a terminal, type < sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin > and it will install it for you.
<gaten> PF|Ubuntu: did you check the port from outside to make sure its not blocked somehow
<marky_b> well, which do you prefer
<AaronCN> cables: is thunderbird able to retrieve hotmail?
<marky_b> digital_k: ^^
<PF|Ubuntu> gaten: it's intra network
<Sivart0> how do i change the default email client?
<Miso> cables: 64 bit and everything?
<gaten> PF|Ubuntu: ok, did you scan the box w/ nmap then?
<cables> Miso, I dunon about that...
<digital_k> i use gtk gnutella client, available in synaptic
<gluttony> hey im back. before i test the remote connection, my dad wants be to make sure of something
<nol13> craigbass1976, no, super nintendo for ubuntu
<PF|Ubuntu> gaten, what is nmap?
<deCon> cables: is there a java update 7 for ubuntu? I need it for my internet classes supposedly
<gaten> PF|Ubuntu: or you could even telnet to the ssh port and make sure its running
<Slart> !nmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sholsinger> I need help getting a Broadcom 4306 Rev3 device to work in Feisty.
<crimsun> blimpdude: unmute and adjust Surround, Center, LFE, Side
<Miso> cables: but it will run on amd64?
<cables> AaronCN, unless hotmail provides POP access, neither Evolution nor Thunderbird supports Java
<cables> Miso, I don't know
<Sivart0> who wants super nintendo?
<Slart> bah.. ubotu.. how dissappointing
<PacketEye> Hey guys -  Sorry if this ? is stupid - does Ubuntu Desktop come with any small servers already installed (FTP, TFTP, Syslog, etc.) and is it easy enough to get a RADIUS server running on it?
<gaten> omg, ubotu doesn't know what nmap is. bad ubotu
<Miso> cables: ok thank you
<cables> deCon, java 7 doesn't exist.
<marky_b> sholsinger:  google would probably be a better choice atm.
<cables> AaronCN, however, there's a Thunderbird extension to support hotmail, I believe.
<sholsinger> marky_b, yeah looks busy in here.
<digital_k> packeteye: i dont believe so.
<marky_b> sholsinger:  yea ;)
<Miso> is feisty only for amd 64?
<gaten> PF|Ubuntu: just telnet to the ssh machine like this: telnet ipaddress 22
<Slart> Miso: nope
<usser> PacketEye: server version does
<marky_b> sholsinger:  pm me the model number again plz
<bimberi> AaronCN: hotway might well work for thunderbird ...
<digital_k> Miso: no its not.
<bimberi> !info hotway | AaronCN
<ubotu> aaroncn: hotway: POP3 to Hotmail (HTTPmail) gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8.4-2 (feisty), package size 51 kB, installed size 188 kB
<PacketEye> Can I have desktop with Server?
<digital_k> I am using it on x32 intel
<Slart> Miso: it's available for i386, amd64 and some other archs I don't remember now
<bimberi> PacketEye: sure
<gaten> PF|Ubuntu: and if its running, it should print something like: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3p2 Debian-5ubuntu1
<PF|Ubuntu> yeah it appears open
<PacketEye> or can I install servers in Desktop version?
<Miso> so i should be more specific when asking about software
<ablyss> there's MrPostMan.. a java applet that can proxy hotmail messages.. I use on opera.. its got one disadvangtage: can't send attached
<gluttony> i am behind a cable modem and a wireless router, my dad is a little hesitent to let me do the remote connection. he thinks it will turn of the firewall in the router and leave us voulnerable to hacking. its this possible?
<usser> omg how gay is hotmail, no pop3 access?
<ablyss> attachments*
<cables> AaronCN, it might be better to use the Thunderbird extension rather than the Ubuntu program. I'll send you a link, although you should try both.
<bimberi> PacketEye: yes to that too :)
<PF|Ubuntu> gluttony, no it wont
<Miso> can i install JRE in feisty on an amd64?
<PacketEye> awesome - thanks guys
<gaten> PF|Ubuntu: ok, whats the error you get when you try to connect
<PF|Ubuntu> gluttony, the firewall stays intact
<marky_b> packet i have a smb server running on desktop atm
<cables> Miso, try it, see what happens...
<cein> How do i change vncserver from running /etc/X11/Xsession to running ~/.vnc/xstartup?
<Slart> PacketEye: I think the only difference between server and desktop versions are that desktopversion come with a gui (gnome, KDE), server edition doesn't
<PF|Ubuntu> gaten: connection timed out
<ablyss> hotmail has pop3, but it uses its own pop protocol
<gluttony> thanks
<digital_k> usser: i have an old account that i created just before m$ bought hotmail, and i was grandfathered in for free access as long as i have the account...lol
<digital_k> and i never use it
<marky_b> PacketEye:  ftp also
<alex__> how do i remove unneeded packages quickly?
<cables> AaronCN, you're in luck: http://webmail.mozdev.org/
<Slart> alex__: sudo apt-get remove
<PacketEye> yeah, that's what I thought
<AaronCN> cables: yes.
<PF|Ubuntu> alex__,  sudo apt-get upgrade
<rics> Hello people.
<usser> ablyss: figure ms always invents bycicles
<digital_k> hey rics
<blimpdude> crimsun: ah il try this ok
<cables> alex__, you mean packages that aren't required any more? The best way is sudo apt-get autoremove.
<usser> digital_k: heh
<Slart> alex__: sudo apt-get remove packagename  .. you can add a --purge too if you want to delete all config files and such
<craigbass1976> There's some reconfigure command I can run to get the postfix blue screen.  Anyone know what it is?
<craigbass1976> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<AaronCN> bimberi: OK. I'll have a try to thunderbird.
<alex__> no
<cables> AaronCN, did you get my thing?
<AaronCN> ubotu: Thank you. ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you. ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alex__> i want to remove unneeded dependencies
<alex__> kinda like emerge --depclean in gentoo
<cables> alex__, use sudo apt-get autoremove then
<alex__> ahh cook
<alex__> *cool
<cables> :)
<bimberi> !thanks | AaronCN
<ubotu> AaronCN: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<alex__> and how would i do this in synaptic?
<cables> alex__, best to do it in a terminal.
<Bitmess> Is there something like nslookup in Linux?
<AaronCN> cables: yes, i'm opening webmail. is this a mailbox forwarding hotmail emails ?
<blimpdude> crimsun: i din't even see the [MM]  in alsamixer
<ubuntu-rocks> does a web site exist that list all the apt-get packages?
<blimpdude> crimsun: Thanks! it works :)
<alex__> cabldevil, but is it possible to do in synaptic?
<cables> ubuntu-rocks, packages.ubuntu.com
<cables> alex__, I'm checking now.
<PF|Ubuntu> gaten, what is nmap
<cables> AaronCN, nope.
<alex__> thanks cables
<ablyss> Bitmess, nslookup is in linux
<nRkiSt_> I have an upgrade problem
<bimberi> Bitmess: yes, it's nslookup :)
<gaten> PF|Ubuntu: try changing ConnectionTimeout in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<AaronCN> cables: OK. it's a extension. let's me install them. :)
<gaten> PF|Ubuntu: its a port scanning tool
<Bitmess> ablabla, Doh?
<codecaine> is there a way to import all the gpg keys with a terminal command in 1 line? for this source list?
<digital_k> ubuntu-rocks:you can see all available packages in synaptic
<digital_k> there is a button at the bottom that says all
<cein> !xstartup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xstartup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nj786> i have a problem with my workspace switcher
<cables> alex__, it's much faster to do < sudo apt-get autoremove > in a terminal, but in Synaptic, you can go to Status, then Installed (auto removable), then select all, then remove them.
<ekiczek> anyone experiencing weird problems with trash in gnome? the contents of trash are protected files and it's not the same as what's in ~/.Trash
<cables> !msgthebot | cein
<ubotu> cein: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<nj786> i have a problem with my workspace switcher
<rics> I have a problem with the desktop effects in ubuntu 7.04. The cube stop work. So I installed the Beryl Manager and it put the cube to work. But now it is not working again...
<Sivart0> how do i change my default email client?
<digital_k> ekiczek:no issues here at all.
<cables> ekiczek, I found that everything in /var/run showed up in the trash... it cleared itself up in a week.
<nRkiSt_> I have an upgrade problem
<Bitmess> bimberi, de de de :D
<cables> Sivart0, System>Preferences>Preferred Applications
<rics> I tried to remove beryl manager and desktop effects to try again, but didn't work.
<cables> !ask | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rics> any thoughts?
<digital_k> Sivart0:system>preferences>preferred applications
<digital_k> that should do it
<nRkiSt_> I'm having an upgrade problem.  I'm trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy so that I may then do an upgrade to feisty (this being the recommended way according to the ubuntu site).  I have faithfully applied all the updates to my dapper system. When I attempt to perform the upgrade, the process starts smoothly until I get the following message whilst trying to fetch files:
<nRkiSt_> "A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<nRkiSt_> Failed to fetch http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/Release.gpg Could not connect to antesis.freecontrib.org:80 (213.251.190.135). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<nRkiSt_> Failed to fetch http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/freecontrib/dists/breezy/Release.gpg Could not connect to antesis.freecontrib.org:80 (213.251.190.135). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<cables> digital_k, ha, i beat you
<nRkiSt_> Obviously my net connection is ok.  These sites are either obsolete or down.  Can someone provide me with alternate repository sites for these files?
<crdlb> !info gnome-compiz-manager | rics
<ekiczek> cables: that's exactly my problem
<cables> !flood | nRkiSt_
<ubotu> rics: gnome-compiz-manager: Compiz Gnome Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 696 kB
<ubotu> nRkiSt_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nj786> cables, everytime i switch to nother desktop nothing appears, my apps menu is not there and my pannels are not there
<ekiczek> cables: so it just "cleared up" by itself?
<crdlb> rics: install it
<nj786> cables, what seems to be the problem?
<paolob> Hi guys! What should I do in ubuntu in order to activate the "uid mapping" with nfs? thank you
<cables> ekiczek, I asked on the forum, no one knew how to fix it, but yeah, it just "cleared up" by itself. No idea how.
<rics> !info gnome-compiz-manager
<ubotu> gnome-compiz-manager: Compiz Gnome Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 696 kB
<nj786> clables, nor my menus
* crdlb just did that
<nj786> cables*, no my menus
<cables> nj786, i have no idea how to fix that, ask your qusetion again, this time without my nick in front of it.
<Cubey> hiya
<digital_k> hey cubey
<ekiczek> cables: heh. thanks. i'll just wait then :-)
* Cubey is booting up ubuntu on a 733MHz PC to try it out
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm trying to install sun-java, what package do i need to install?
<digital_k> 733mhz, wow
<fiber_> hello, i'm trying to connect to secureIX through kvpnc but i keep getting the message "Authentication has been failed" even though i know the username/password is correct.  could this be caused by something else?
<cables> ekiczek, that's no guarantee it'll work for you... but it cleared up for me.
<Bitmess> Is there a mid priced pciexpress video adapter that works with beryl right out of the box?
<usser> Cubey: should work just fine =)
<cables> ubuntu-rocks, do you want the browser plugin, or just the jre?
<ekiczek> cables: i understand. it's not critical, just annoying
<rics> crdlb: Beryl substitutes compiz?
<ubuntu-rocks> the jre
<ekiczek> tcables: thanks for the info
* duelboot tells Cubey that I installed it on a 233Mhz
<deCon> my DNS isn't coming through, but i'm connected and showing in iwconfig, can someone help me figure this out?
<cables> ubuntu-rocks, do you want the plugin as well?
<usser> Cubey: i tried it on amd duron 800 with 512mbs worked like a charm
<crdlb> rics: yes, but if you want to fix compiz, install that package
<ubuntu-rocks> no plugins, command line lamp server
<crdlb> rics: then go to system>preferences>gl desktop
<nRkiSt_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21227/
<digital_k> yes i think memory is crucial, more so than proc. speed
<digital_k> the more the better
<cables> ubuntu-rocks, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<Cubey> If I like it, I may either install it to a 1GHz PC or perhaps just do a CPU swapout. the pc i'm testing it on is a little cheapass made system by gateway without PS/2 or serial and uses weird tiny pci cards
<nj786> uboto, i am having  a problem with my workspace switcher, you see when i switch to another desktop i cannot see the menu bar, nor the pannel where i can switch back to my other desktop
<cables> !info sun-java6-jre | ubuntu-rocks
<ubotu> ubuntu-rocks: sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<Cubey> had 3 USB on the back and 2 on front
<nj786> uboto, what seems to be the problem?
<Miso> Can someone look at the deb on this page - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/amd64/sun-java5-jre/1.5.0-11-1ubuntu2 -  and tell me if that is what i need to run JRE on feisty amd64?
<nj786> what can i do?
<crdlb> nj786: using desktop effects?
<Cubey> nice tiny system though, 2 RAM slots, upgradable CPU
<Slart> nj786: ubotu is a bot
<cables> !ubotu | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gaten> PF|Ubuntu: you could also try setting the UseDNS value in /etc/ssh/sshd_config to no on the server
<Slart> nj786: he's clever and all.. but he's a bit challenged when it comes to the creative stuff.. =)
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Cubey> little 70W PSU so it doesn't use much power
<Cubey> dohh
<nj786> crdlb,  iam not using desktop effects i think?
<digital_k> cubey:thats perfect to tinker around with
<nRkiSt_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21227/
<clever> Pelo: lol
<Cubey> i need to redo the partitions on partition magic so i don't lose the nice win2k installation
<aum> after dist-upgrading to feisty, my right alt-key shows in xev as 'Iso_Level3_Shift', not 'Alt_R' - how do i change it/
<aum> ?
<ubuntu-rocks> how do i tell apt-get to not install anything graphical?
<cables> Cubey, no you don't... the Ubuntu installer has a built-in partitioner that can resize your windows partitional.
<cables> ubuntu-rocks, it won't.
<nj786> slart, can you help me?
<crdlb> nj786: system>preferences>desktop effects
<crdlb> nj786: did you enable that?
<Cubey> ooh, nice. thanks. glad you said that before i restarted it ;)
<Cubey> it's slooowly loading
<LezPardee> Hi my name is Lez
<deCon> cables: do you know how to resolve a DNS? I'm connected, my hardware is recognized, but i'm not getting DNS
<jeff_> help? When returning from hybernate, my titlebar is gone? I can't find a setting hthat shows each window's title bar.  It's as if the titlebar is transparent.  I can't fins a setting anywhere to change this. What happened?
<ubuntu-rocks> does ubunto have use flags like gentoo?
<nj786> crdlb,they are unchecked
<Cubey> it could use more RAM.. i shoulda put more in :S
<Slart> nj786: I don't have any easy fixes.. I would reinstall gnome.. or possibly they whole thing (ubuntu that is)
<Cubey> might speed things up a bit..
<dsnyders> Hi all.  What is the control file governing the rotation of /var/log/messages?
<imperfect-> Anyone have any idea why I would be perfectly able to read from a CDROM disc but get end_request: I/O error, dev sr0 errors when trying to read from a DVD?
<cables> deCon, you really shouldn't ask specific people for help. I know nothing about how to resolve your DNS issues.
<guycook_> ?, I have both the .rpm and .gz versions of vmware workstation 6 - x64 to try to install, I'm on the 7.04 Ubuntu 64 bit desktop, and to save time am asking if the rpm will install via the synaptic pkg manager or not??
<imperfect-> I'm using Feisty and it's driving me nuts ;)
<Slart> nj786: if you're still talking about the desktop switcher problem
<nj786> crdlb,they are unchecked
<crdlb> nj786: pgrep metacity
<crdlb> run that in a terminal
<Pelo> cables, what are you talking about ?  apt-get will install any package it wonT' distinguish if it is a gui app or not
<cables> Cubey, did you get my message about how there's no need for Partition Magic? The Ubuntu installer has GParted in it, which can resize your Windows partitions automatically without harming them.
<nj786> pgrep matcity?
<nj786> crdlb, how do i type that in?
<crdlb> nj786: no
<digital_k> so no one have any ideas about a little snitch like utility for ubuntu?
<cables> Pelo, I'm not talking about anything, that was someone else. I just told him it wouldn't install anything graphical.
<usser> guycook_: no rpms wont work
<crdlb> nj786: open a terminal
<Slart> digital_k: snitch?
<nj786> ok, crdlb
<crdlb> nj786: and type in that terminal: pgrep metacity
<nj786> now what, rdlb
<cables> !rpm | guycook_
<deCon> I need help resolving DNS issues, can someone help me please?
<ubotu> guycook_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<nj786> crdlb*
<guycook_> usser, thanks, that saves time
<digital_k> yes little snitch is a mac application, it alerts you to all requests from the internet, etc.
<Pelo> cables,  which is what I mean   apt-get will isntall graphical stuff ,  ubuntu-rocks  pay attention
<guycook_> guy will do the .gz then, thanks
<digital_k> i was hoping there was something like that for ubuntu
<ubuntu-rocks> i ran sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<nj786> crdlb it bring me back to my dekstop thing
<cables> Pelo, it won't install anything graphical if you install sun-java6-jre... that's not a gui app.
<usser> guycook_: theres version 6 already?
<Miso> Could someone tell me please if the deb on this page (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/amd64/sun-java5-jre/1.5.0-11-1ubuntu2) will install JRE for feisty on amd64?
<Irishman2020> anyone here a vnc guru and know how to change the port that the vnc listens on?
<rics> crdlb: Thanks a lot man
<crdlb> nj786: then you're not using metacity
<Cubey> there
<ubuntu-rocks> it is showing some x stuff and I don't want anything gui
<crdlb> nj786: which implies you're using compiz (desktop effects)
<Pelo> cableroy,  I must have missed the beginningfo that question
<Cubey> boosted the RAM from 192 to 512 ;) now ubuntu should load quicker
<rics> crdlb: so, beryl is doing nothing here... hehhe LOL
<cables> Miso, why don't you just install from the repos (sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre).
<nj786> crdlb, ok then what do i do?
<Slart> digital_k: hmm. I haven't seen anything.. but it sounds neat.. I suppose you could fix something up with iptables.. but that'll be nasty
<guycook_> usser, yes, ti's very nice, check it out
<crdlb> nj786: join #ubuntu-effects
<usser> Miso: do u need java browser plugin??
<Miso> cables: i'm afraid to do anything to hurt my installation
<usser> guycook_: is it beta?
<Pelo> digital_k,  there is something called pacaketshark or something with shark in the name that will monitor all packages but I dont think that is what you want
<cables> Miso, it won't hurt it, it just won't work.
<Irishman2020> brb
<Miso> usser: i have the firefox plugin, i need JRE now
<usser> guycook_: is there support for 3d for guest OSs
<guycook_> usser, I have it on my fedora6 box, nope it's stable final release
<cables> Miso, if you want to remove anything, use < sudo aptitude remove packagename >
<guycook_> I upgraded from 5.5
<cables> Miso, the JRE comes with the plugin.
<Pelo> digital_k, for apps synaptic is your freind
<nRkiSt_> do you mean 'snark'
<Pelo> nRkiSt_,  possibly
<cables> Miso, when you installed the plugin, it also installed the JRE (which is required by the plugin)
<guycook_> not sure aobout 3D suppoort, does do dual monitors on vm6 vm's
<ubuntu-rocks> what is aptitude?
<cables> !aptitude | ubuntu-rocks
<ubotu> ubuntu-rocks: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<digital_k> pelo: thanks, here is the site for little snitch so you have an idea of what i am looking for, and i have searched synaptic over and over, found nothing:/
<digital_k> http://www.obdev.at/products/littlesnitch/index.html
<Miso> cables: only the plugin is working then :/
<cables> Miso, what are you trying to do?
<digital_k> ive also combed over getdeb and have found nothing.
<cables> Miso, if you're trying to run a .jar file, it may not be opening by default with Java.
<marky_b> hey someone here mentioned the command to get and install JRE from the terminal. could you past it here or pm plz? :)
<cables> Miso,  can you open a terminal? I have an idea.
<guycook_> that's weird, the files I copied to the memory stick on the FC6 box doen't show now when I put that same travel drive into this ubuntu box, ??
<nRkiSt_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21227/
<marky_b> wait.. is taht what you're talking about now? lol
<usser> Miso: as far as i can tell i use j2re1, blackdown, but sun-java5-jre is also installed
<cables> marky_b, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre (this will only install the jre, if you want the plugin as well you should use sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin)
<Pelo> digital_k,  open up synatpic and to a search for keywords
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm trying to install sun-jre from command line too
<usser> Miso: j2re1.4
<leo__> a
<marky_b> lol thx :)
<irishman2020> god... its sad I like irssi better than xchat...
<gaten> guycook_: did you properly unmount the usb stick before taking it out?
<Possum> hmm... anyone experience a really _really_ slow grub?  Actually the whole boot process is slow (not an ubuntu specific problem, but maybe some troubleshooting?)
<Jkensy01> Hey guys - can anyone quickly tell me the difference between Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio
<cables> ubuntu-rocks, marky_b Miso, and anyone else trying to install java: please go to ##cables
<gaten> irishman2020: try this page for changing the port: http://www.bani.com.br/index.php/2007/04/25/hidden-features-of-vino-remote-desktop-access/
<leo__> a galera
<guycook_> gaten, I thought I did, I selected unmount and the light went off
<digital_k> possum:you mean slow boot?
<leo__> gnt
<irishman2020> gaten: thanks
<dsnyders> HI all.  logrotate is not rotating /var/log/messages.  Is that controlled elsewhere?
<gaten> irishman2020: np
<digital_k> you can profile the grub so that it boots faster
<digital_k> ive done this and it works well
<gaten> guycook_: donno then. is dmesg reporting any errors?
<Possum> digital_k, yes
<Possum> digital_k, profile? howso?
<klh> where to install the mbr ? the default has (hd0)
<fester225> I am attempting to run kdesu "update-manager -c. I get a ">". What do I do next?
<PF|Ubuntu> Is there any way I can reinstall a package that came with ubuntu-desktop?
<Cubey> hmmm, can't tell if it's stalling or just taking a long time to load.........
<jasonfm> damn
<jasonfm> lotta people
<digital_k> possum:do you know how to edit grub?
<Possum> digital_k, /boot/grub/grub.conf, yes
<Cubey> i got the "Uncompressing Linux..." message, then the ubuntu screen came up showing actions, then it goes away back to the "Uncompressing Linux..." screen... is it stalling?
<Pelo> !upgrade > fester225  check pm for instructions
<irishman2020> gaten: wow! thats a ton better than what I was fighting with in vnc4server... shiz...
<deCon> can someone PLEASE help me resolve some DNS issues i'm having with wifi?
<Cubey> :
<Cubey> |:|
<Cubey> pesky enter key
<digital_k> ok well when you boot your machine, click esc and pick your default kernel, select e to edit, go down to the 2nd option select e again to edit, and then add the word profile to the end of the line, no spaces and hit enter
<Pelo> Cubey,  if it's still doign that after 15 minutes yes you are stalled
<nRkiSt_> I'm having an upgrade problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21227/
<Cubey> 5'ish minutes
<Cubey> hmmm
<dsnyders> deCon, what's happening/not happening
<digital_k> let the machine boot normally, it will take a few minutes as it indexes and profiles the grub
<digital_k> the next boot will be faster
<irishman2020> anyone know of a better irc chat then xchat and pidgin? I'm using irssi because it does a better job of auto typing, etc
<Pelo> nRkiSt_,  how about you give us the short version here
<Cubey> it may not agree with that crappy little mobo
<Possum> digital_k, I'll give it a try.. I can't modify grub.conf at all?
<Slart> irishman2020: there's bitchX
<digital_k> ive only done from boot
<digital_k> not the conf file
<Slart> !info bitchX
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1506 kB, installed size 6508 kB
<Cubey> hmm, i think i's stalled
<deCon> dsnyders, i have fun iwconfig and my ath0 is showing, but under network-admin there is no DNS info, and i can't ping google.
<irishman2020> Slart: lemme give that a try, ty
<deCon> dsnyders: **run
<nRkiSt_> I'm having an upgrade problem.  I'm trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy so that I may then do an upgrade to feisty (this being the recommended way according to the ubuntu site).  I have faithfully applied all the updates to my dapper system. When I attempt to perform the upgrade, the process starts smoothly until I get the following message whilst trying to fetch files:
<Pelo> nRkiSt_,   I just took aquick look  , you'll have an easier time backuping your /home folder and installing fiesty from scratch
<Possum> digital_k, ah, okay, it's also having trouble detecting the usb keyboard, so I'm gonna try in the conf file, thanks a lot :)
<Slart> irishman2020: although I think it's text based.. but if you like that I think it's the best around
<dsnyders> deCon, can you ping  by ip address?
<digital_k> possum: have a look at this page http://yoten.blogspot.com/2007/04/speed-up-ubuntu.html
<digital_k> # 7
<deCon> dsnyders: ill try. but it says "unknown host"
<digital_k> apparently you can edit the conf file
<digital_k> ive never done it tho
<deCon> dsnyders: what is syntax to stop a ping from continuing on?
<Slart> deCon: ctrl-c =
<Slart> ?
<irishman2020> Slart: I'm using irssi right now, so txt based is fine... I just want one that I can scroll up with and maybe log, but also be able to use "tab" to auto fill names, etc
<Pelo> nRkiSt_,  I donT' take pm from ppl I donT know ,  talk to me in this channel
<dsnyders> deCon, press Ctrl-C
<Slart> irishman2020: I've never used bitchX myself.. but I've heard it being mentioned.. hope it works for you
<deCon> dsnyders: unknown host
<Possum> digital_k, awesome, thanks
<irishman2020> Slart: what do you use?
<guycook_> gaten, making a second copy, well, likely a first this time when I tried to remove the stick I got a wait msg, time will tell
<gaten> everyone make sure you update samba
<dsnyders> deCon, try  ping -c 5 64.233.167.99
<digital_k> yw possum, here is another how to as well http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed
<Slart> irishman2020: I'm using the gnome version of xchat.. not very fancy but it's enough for me
<gaten> guycook_: ok goodluck
<cafuego> if you have an internet facing samba, you deserve all the trouble you get
<irishman2020> Slart: I have that one, but I got addicted to the auto fill if irssi when all I had was terminal... I play it old school :-D
<Cubey> seems to be stalling at "Add live cd user"
<Slart> irishman2020: autofill? you mean tab completion of nicks? if so xchat does that
<Cubey> yep, it is
<Miso> Is there a workaround to install JRE in feisty for amd64?
<guycook_> gaten, success got the vmware 6 workstation backed up on the stick, now willl copy to my home directory and pray for install read me <grin>
<irishman2020> Slart: it wouldnt do it for me, it gave me a HUGE list after I typed tab
<gaten> guycook_: ahh vmware, great stuff
<Pelo> !javaflash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javaflash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Khrajin> I recently installed Kubuntu 7.04 on two laptops. I have an Apple AirPort 802.11n wifi router configured on WEP (older wifi cards around that I have) and when I try to authenticate it it only prompts for WPA authentication not WEP. Any suggestions?
<Slart> irishman2020: ah.. you want to be able to browse the list of nicks matching? well.. xchat won't do that for you =/
<dsnyders> Hi all.  What is the control file governing the rotation of /var/log/messages?
<irishman2020> Slart: no, thats what it did do... i typed tab, and a huge list appeared in the chat log
<Slart> dsnyders: I think there's something called logrotate
<Slart> !logrotate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logrotate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !info logrotate
<ubotu> logrotate: Log rotation utility. In component main, is standard. Version 3.7.1-3 (feisty), package size 34 kB, installed size 160 kB
<guycook_> gaten, can I just right click on the gz file and "Open with Archive Manager" ?
<verb3k> Hi ....How to disable video preview in Nautilus? because my machine is a low-spec computer ...and I tried to disable it but it the preview options only covered images preview ...no thing about videos ...any hints please ? thanks
<gaten> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.20-1 (feisty), package size 732 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<Cubey> yet again linux is slapping me in the face...
<Pelo> Khrajin,  I think the forum is your best bet for an answer   www.ubuntuforums.com
<Slart> irishman2020: I'm not following here.. what do you want it to do?
<Pelo> Cubey,  turn the other cheek
<gaten> guycook_: that should work fine
<Cubey> can't even get a fresh clean new burn of the official ubuntu image to boot
<rdvon> #gimp
<rdvon> sry
<Cubey> and it burned at 4x (pesky USB burner)
<rdvon> wher'es the gimp irc channel?
<Cubey> well, it claimed 20x but it took as long as 4x
<Pelo> Cubey,  what it your system like ?
<irishman2020> Slart: for example, I type Sl <tab> i want it to auto go to Slart or cycle the Sl list of users
<deCon> dsnyders: i did ifdown and ifup ath0 and it said no dhcp offers received
<Slart> irishman2020: ah that's what I mean by browse.. my bad..
<Cubey> pelo: the system i'm trying to boot ubuntu on could be the problem. it's a cheapass little non-ATX gateway thing
<irishman2020> Slart: currently it just displays a list of users in the chat log that begins with those names
<deCon> dsnyders: does this mean that my WEP key could be wrong...or my router could be blocking it?
<irishman2020> Slart: its a huge ease when doing messaging to one person or another
<truz_`24> if you have test.ko
<Cubey> "Gateway essential" is what they call it
<irishman2020_> test
<truz_`24> if you have test.ko, how do you insert it as a module?
<Pelo> Cubey, you could try with  xubuntu, it is less demanding , or you can give the alternate install cd a shot it it text base
<digital_k> an all in one cubey?
<Slart> irishman2020: if you've typed in enough characters it will autofill it.. if it's ambigious it will show you the options..
<digital_k> the little astro computer?
<Cubey> essential
<guycook_> gaten, it did something but I'm not sure where the files are now?
<Pelo> Cubey,  cpu ? men ? hdd size ?
<Cubey> 733MHz P3, no PS/2, no serial, no parallel
<zarilion> I'm having some problems with torrent in Ubuntu. Have tried just about all the clients i can get for Ubuntu. But with all of them i get crappy DL speed and normal UL speed :( Had a windoze laptop her today to check if it was my connection but i could start the same torrents and the windoze one DL at 700Kib\s and this one was stuck at max 50KiB\s on the exact same torrent:( Anyone have any idea why this happen?
<Pelo> Cubey,  you want  xubuntu
<dsnyders> deCon, it could be a wep key.  Can you hook up via copper?
<Cubey> pelo: that's besides the point. it's stalling, it won't even finish booting
<digital_k> zarilion:which client are you using?
<Pelo> zarilion,   utorrent running on wine
<gaten> guycook_: you probably extracted them
<digital_k> i use transmission and it works fine
<zarilion> tried all clients.. havent tried utorrent on wine
<dsnyders> deCon, by copper, I mean by hooking up a wire...
<Pelo> Cubey,  consider there maybe something wrong with the drive
<Cubey> it should work, even if slowly
<Cubey> pelo: the drive is good
<zarilion> atm im trying qbittorrent
<irishman2020> they should just let you cycle through them with tab... like in irssi...
<dsnyders> Slart, logrotate does not rotate /var/log/messages
<deCon> dsnyders: no, i frakensteined this old box for xubuntu, and ill i had was a wireless card
<irishman2020> I may just stick with irssi and run a log window... thats a pain, but its better than nothing
<guycook_> gaten, I did the tar unpack from the command prompt in my home directory, now I have them where I can see what's what.
<Cubey> i assume you mean the cd drive. it installed windows as of last week
<Pelo> Cubey,   alternate isntall cd
<Pelo> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Cubey> grrrr
<gaten> guycook_: oh, its either in that directory or in a folder in that dir
<Slart> dsnyders: ok.. I don't know how it's used.. but I think many applications depends on it for rotating logs.. figured perhaps the system does that too
<Cubey> this is another reason i have issues with linux, stuff halfass works and they have to make several freaken copies of the same dang thing
<zarilion> digital_k, i tried transmission but exactly the same there
<Cubey> so basically i just wasted a good cdr for nothing
<dcypherd> hey I have an interesting problem... I have ubuntu 7.04 and kubuntu 7.04 installed on my laptop(clean installs sharing a home directory.  Funny thing is that my wireless card works on kubuntu and not ubuntu... Support for it was added in 6.06 (i think) so i am a little confused
<jasonmcg> hello
<frazras> hello
<guycook_> gaten, my root password isn't working? when I try to su from the prompt?
<dsnyders> Slart, something called sysklogd does the actual rotating, and putting the --MARK-- lines in, but I can't see which file controls sysklod
<Cubey> ok, lets try another cd drive for the heck of it
<jasonmcg> could anyone here help with a problem im having with my perl packages?
<Slart> dsnyders: checked crontab?
<gaten> guycook_: unless you've set it up, ubuntu doesn't ship with the root account enabled. use sudo -i
<Pelo> jasonmcg, we need specific
<frazras> guycook: sudo passwd and change it
<dsnyders> deCon, Try disabling WEP temporarily and see if you get anything.
<nol13> is there any reason a certain program all of a sudden would no longer be able to use sound? sound in zsnes worked fine but now there is no sound, i tried restarting and all that.
<jasonmcg> i'm trying to get the package for I::Socket::SSL
<jasonmcg> lib-i-ssl or such in the SPM
<jasonmcg> lib-io-ssl
<digital_k> zarilion: do you have the proper ports forwarded in your router, assuming you have a router?
<jasonmcg> when i get it in the package manager
<jasonmcg> it says that it downloads and installs, but my package still isn't there?
<Pelo> jasonmcg, please donT' use enter as punctuation
<jasonmcg> Oh, sorry
<hyperactivecrond> is it normal for everything to show up as a scsi drive in 7.04?
<hyperactivecrond> i have ide drives
<AaronCN_> I install thunderbird and webmail extension, but the status of pop/smtp is error. My computer is behind a ADSL router, and I think I didn't block any ports. What's wrong ?
<Pelo> jasonmcg,  do you need this as a dependency for a package you are compiling manualy ?
<zarilion> digital_k, have eliminated that one to.. connected straight in to the dsl modem
* usser yay, my printer works, *dances*
<marky_b> any p2p's that dont run on java? i seem to be having some issues with limewire/frostwire(both java based)
<guycook_> ok, the sudo passwd is updated,  now I can do the sudo command?  be like root correct?
<Kyral_Laptop> hyperactivecrond: Yah the kernel changed subsystems
<verb3k> Hi ....How to disable video preview in Nautilus? because my machine is a low-spec computer ...and I tried to disable it but it the preview options only covered images preview ...nothing about videos ...any hints please ? thanks
<Pelo> hyperactivecrond,  all drives in feisty appear as sd?
<hyperactivecrond> last time i checked the interface gnomes didnt show up and fix that
<hyperactivecrond> Pelo: to me, yes
<jasonmcg> i need the dependency for a perl script i am trying to write that will require an SSL socket..
<dsnyders> Slart, crontab just has the usual in it.  ie run cron.daily daily, cron.monthly monthly, etc.
<Pelo> hyperactivecrond,  for eveyone
<hyperactivecrond> also is ndiswrapper in fiesty depreciated?
<Spec> verb3k: if you're gonna keep asking the same question, can you not have the word 'spec' in it? thanks :)
<Cubey> ...hm, ok, maybe it is the cd drive. heh. my apologies ;)
<dcypherd> does anyone have a dlink aiplus g pcmcia rev e card in here
<Pelo> hyperactivecrond,  the sd? was a wildcard not a question mark
<deCon> dsnyders: kk
<Cubey> seems to be booting now
<Cubey> funny how that cd drive did fine for win2k
<gaten> guycook_: yes, sudo -i starts a super user shell
<verb3k> Spec,  Sorry about that :)
<digital_k> zirilion: hmmmm, that is strange. did you try changing the default ports of the application?
<Slart> dsnyders: then I'm out of ideas.... if it's being done on a timed schedule I would expect to find it in crontab.. but perhaps it's based on something else.. size of log or something..
<jasonmcg> Pelo: so yes, i suppose it is for something i am compiling manually?
<zarilion> digital_k, the thing is that it works perfectly on the windoze laptop. Prefer to use azuerus, using that on the laptop.
<guycook_> gaten and others, thanks got the install started now...
<Oni-Dracula> i has a problem, i just modified xorg, xmodmap, etc to make my new Logitech MX revolution work and it seems that after logging in all that starts is x...no gnome-panel, no metacity (that I know of), and no nautilus
<digital_k> marky_b:gtkgnutella does not use java, i suggested that a few lines ago now. ;)
<zarilion> whe
<zarilion> oops
<dsnyders> deCon, you could also try manually setting the ip address on the wireless card
<Pelo> Cubey, often borked drives will do well with  commericaly printed cd but not with home made ones
<dcypherd> are there any wireless experts in here
<RagingBull> where is the xorg.conf located under ubuntu 7.04?
<gaten> guycook_: sure thing
<Pelo> RagingBull,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hyperactivecrond> Pelo: mhm
<deCon> dsnyders: static?
<RagingBull> Pelo: ty
<dsnyders> Slart, it is kind of in crontab.  sysklogd is run daily.
<RagingBull> Pelo: was looking under user/X
<marky_b> digital_k:  yea i saw that thanks :)
<Pelo> hyperactivecrond,  I mean that for everyone all drives now show as sda sdb sdc etc
<digital_k> lol ok just checkin ;)
<dsnyders> deCon, yes static for testing for now.
<RagingBull> Pelo: I have to learn how to use find
<Smackeddown> Quick question ....
<jasonmcg> Pelo: any suggestions?
<jasonmcg> Pelo: think it could be because you need root permissions to write to /usr/lib/perl/5.8.8 ?
<dsnyders> deCon, describe your network.
<Pelo> jasonmcg, I did but you left   ,  when compiling manualy I often need to install   -dev packages as well for the dependencie to be satistied
<scarter> has anyone successfully configured multisync with synce? if so, can you give me some tips or links that can assist with setup?
<guycook_> gaten, it's asking me if I want the Eclipse Integrated Virtual Debugger, is Eclipse available for 64 bit Ubuntu??
<Slart> dsnyders: well.. perhaps some googling on the subject might help you... anyways, I'm already late getting to bed.. hope you find out what rotates those log files =)
<hyperactivecrond> is it possible to use ndiswrappper in 7.04 w/o compiling from source?
<gaten> guycook_: i have no idea, sorry
<Pelo> hyperactivecrond, have you checked in synaptic ?
<guycook_> gaten, ok I"ll do without since I 'm not a debugger
<hyperactivecrond> Pelo, doesn't show up
<hyperactivecrond> Pelo, i've even tried through apt-get
<Swaheali> I am trying to mount a DVD (CNC3 to be exact) and am getting this error in dmesg. "Unable to identify CD-ROM format" Anyone seen this before?
<hyperactivecrond> oh and btw this is kubuntu..w ould that make a mattor?
<hyperactivecrond> make a difference or matter ***
<zarilion> digital_k, how can i open the ports in terminal then? and so that they stay open?
<Pelo> hyperactivecrond,   sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-source
<dsnyders> Slart, thanks for the help.  You may have flipped over a new scent for me to chase
<Catoptromancy> I use the packages off the http://packages.ubuntu.com/    for ndiswrapper
<hyperactivecrond> Pelo, apt-cache search ndiswrapper shows nothing
<Pelo> hyperactivecrond,  possibly but I realy don't know
<Catoptromancy> because the PC i install it on has no net to begin with
<hyperactivecrond> Pelo, and also i have no internet without my wireless conection
<digital_k> zarilion: i dont know, you can change that in the application prefs.
<hyperactivecrond> linksys wmp54gs
<Montaro> hyperactivecrond: ndiswrapper-common, and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 is in gutsy, and if i remember correctly its in feisty too.
<jasonmcg> Pelo: ah, my apologies.  I'm sorry, but i don't quite unerstand what you mean by -dev?
<Cubey> pelo: it's pretty well fast on the 733MHz/512MB in live cd mode ;)
<Pelo> hyperactivecrond, put the install cd in ,   apt-get update,  then try again
<hyperactivecrond> Montaro, been there done that
<hyperactivecrond> s/montaro/pelo
<Cubey> i'm quite impressed with ubuntu... it detected and loaded the usb ethernet adapter
<digital_k> i must be going, good luck to you all with issues. :)
<guycook_> gaten, THANKS!!  the install seemed to work, started vmware and it came up with the familiar startup screen asked me if I wanted to create a new VM or open an existing one!
<Cubey> firefox is pretty speedy in live cd mode on it
<zarilion> digital_k, yeah, i know that. but it seemes like the system is setting a bottleneck on the incoming from the torrent programs no matter what ports im using
<Pelo> jasonmcg, many packages come with developpement version (or versions with extras for developers) the whatever-dev  package, check in synaptic do you search again and see if there is a similarly named package with -dev at the end
<gaten> guycook_: glad to hear it
<guycook_> Cubey, I installed it and so far very nice, only issue is Xinerama and dual monitors NOW have one big wide monitor 2560x1024 or so
<charlie> Hello, Please
<Swaheali> Has anyone experiences issues mounting DVD's with 7.04? I keep getting.       block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Swaheali> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<Swaheali>        missing codepage or other error
<Swaheali>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<charlie> Hello, Please help i cant find any of my packages i have checked the var/cache and there are only a few of my many there!
<charlie> Hello, Please help i cant find any of my packages i have checked the var/cache and there are only a few of my many there!
<gluttony_> one more question about remote connection. what are the best ports to tell putty to go through?
<Pelo> charlie, we heard the first time
<charlie> sorry pelo typo
<charlie> its been a long da
<Smackeddown> O.K. here we go .. is it possible to install Ubuntu after a windows XP install? (Dual-Boot)
<NickGarvey> Smackeddown: yes
<NickGarvey> !dualboot | Smackeddown
<Catoptromancy> I did yesterday
<ubotu> Smackeddown: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<craigbass1976> any postfix gurus in here?  I'm telnetted in and jsut finished typing a message, but can't remember (or figure out) how to end the mail.
<Smackeddown> ty very much every one .. I am used to Suse and want to try ubuntu
<andre> alguem consegue usar uma resoluo wide screen?
<jeff_> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zarilion> Smackeddown, yes, i did it. and found out that i loved ubuntu so much that i installed it again without "dual-boot":P
<ArghMonkey> hey gang
<ArghMonkey> I could use ur help
<mjordan2nd> Hi. So I just bought a new HD to install Ubuntu and keep Windows. I just want to make sure, if I do decide to patition my second hard disk, it won't touch my first, correct?
<Pelo> charlie,  why do you need the cached packages ?
<Pelo> Swaheali,  generaly when you mount a dvd it will be read only unless it is a blank, as for file type not sure unless it is a regionnly locked dvd
* Pelo wonders if he is lagging again 
<mjordan2nd> I'm currently in the installer.
<charlie> just wondering if any one knows where all the installed packages are kept on ubuntu
<scarter> has anyone successfully configured multisync with synce? if so, can you give me some tips or links that can assist with setup?
<gluttony_> one more question about remote connection. what are the best ports to tell putty to go through?
<charlie> i want to back them up
<dartmolx> wtf happened to all of them?!
<ArghMonkey> I have the ubuntu CD, I actually ordered it for free over the net and when i start my laptop and select "Start/Install Ubuntu", it says "loading" in the corner and then shuts off my laptop, its done this multiple times and I cant figure out why, please help if u can.
<NickGarvey> !netsplit
<charlie> shit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Baelrun> split
<NickGarvey> !ohmy | charlie
<charlie> whoosh gone
<ubotu> charlie: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Baelrun> welcome back
<Swaheali> Pelo: I am trying to mount a game CNC3.
<yipe> welcome back: everybody
<ArghMonkey> I have the ubuntu CD, I actually ordered it for free over the net and when i start my laptop and select "Start/Install Ubuntu", it says "loading" in the corner and then shuts off my laptop, its done this multiple times and I cant figure out why, please help if u can
<Scribbler61> net split
<Pelo> god this is annoying
<NickGarvey> woo, yipe is back, I was afraid!
<Pelo> Swaheali,  that would be why ,
<ArghMonkey> if anyone can help me ud make my day
<charlie> sory
<yipe> NickGarvey, permabanned from -offtopic and forums ;)
<hyperactivecrond> ArghMonkey, what do you need
<ArghMonkey> I have the ubuntu CD, I actually ordered it for free over the net and when i start my laptop and select "Start/Install Ubuntu", it says "loading" in the corner and then shuts off my laptop, its done this multiple times and I cant figure out why, please help if u can
<Swaheali> can you explain? Sorry if it is something I should just know.
<Pelo> ArghMonkey, do you get as far as the boot menu ?
<ArghMonkey> ya
<ArghMonkey> thats no problem
<NickGarvey> yipe: get my PM?
<ArghMonkey> but when i select "Start/Install Ubuntu" it says "loading" in the corner and after about a minute it shuts off my laptop
<charlie> i would like to put all my packages on dvd for another linux install i have apton cd but it is only showing a few packages and i dont know where to add them from
<Pelo> Swaheali,  as far as I know  console game have their own format with computers don't read
<ArghMonkey> and it does that more then once
<Pelo> ArghMonkey,  what's your video card ?
<ArghMonkey> ati something or other
<Swaheali> Pelo:  this is the Pc version of the game. I can dual boot into my XP load on the same hardware and it reads fine.
<Pelo> charlie,  I donT' think you can do it like that
<arceye> how do i manually install realplayer10gold ?
<axl000> anyone know why ubuntu auto enable tvout?
<mjordan2nd> If I have two hard disks on my machine and I only want to partition the second one, how would I go about doing this.
<mjordan2nd> Do I need to do it manually?
<axl000> and how can i disable it?
<Pelo> Swaheali,  this is a xp game you'll need someting like wine or cedega to run it
<ArghMonkey> Pelo - any ideas ?
<Swaheali> I loaded wine but when I try to install the game I cant read the disk as it wont mount.
<Pelo> mjordan2nd,   boot up the live cd ,  in  menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor will let you change your partitons
<charlie> well if i knew where all the packages were stored could i not just add them to the list, ? the other option is a 30GB download
<charlie> id prefer to avoid that :)
<yipe> how does a person change the color of the font in the tty?
<Pelo> ArghMonkey, I think you'll need to use the alternate install cd and then install the ati driver manualy
<yipe> I wanna change it to amber like on the DOS machine we had when I was a kid
<ArghMonkey> i guess there are just too many ppl asking questions
<arceye> Swahali    get cossover linux and use that its better than wine
<Pelo> ArghMonkey,  but I am no expert on that particualr problem
<ArghMonkey> Pelo - alternative install ?!
<mjordan2nd> Pelo: Thanks.
<Pelo> ArghMonkey,  did I not give you an answer that match the problem ?
<ArghMonkey> Pelo - whats the alternative install cd?
<Pelo> !alterate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alterate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !alternate | ArghMonkey
<ubotu> ArghMonkey: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ArghMonkey> Pelo - ya u did, i typed that before u replied :)
<OldSal2> !alternate
<Swaheali> Arc: I have heard the issue I am having not is I cannot mount the DVD to install.
<guycook_> ah, workstation 6 creates 8GB partitions and likely biigger if I'd looked.
<Swaheali> Arc: Sorry some of my line disappeared. I was saying I have heard crossover is the way to go.
<Miso> Does anyone know of a work-around to install JRE on an amd64 running feisty?
<Pelo> Miso, check in the forum
<gaten> ArghMonkey: also did you try it in "safe graphics mode"?
<guycook_> is the 'feisty' the 7.04 version?
<Pelo> guycook_, yes
<Swaheali> Yes Fiesty=7.04
<arceye> i have used wine and had problems but crossover does what I want every time :)
<guycook_> Pelo, thanks my 2nd day of this
<entheo> how do i mount a .cue that is a video file?
<Pelo> guycook_,  welcome to the madhouse
<guycook_> Pelo, this has been a very helpful IRC channel
<mojo> I read about apt-spy and netselect-apt for debian.  is there something similar for ubuntu?  i want to update from edgy to fiesty but i have been having problems with good connectivity to the standard us servers.  how can i find a list and determine which are the best mirrors?
<Pelo> entheo, burn it it's less trouble
<Pelo> guycook_,  we aim to please,  just donT, fuck with us
<gaten> guycook_: and fyi feisty is version 7.04 because it was released in 2007 in the month of April (04)
<EADG>  entheo vlc plas bin/cues
<jeff_> what's the difference between network-admin and network manager?
<entheo> vlc wouldn't play the sound though
<entheo> burning it will work
<CAL|Smeltn> hello. I have a problem
<Pelo> mojo,  try looking in synaptic chance are they are also available, it not you can use the debian packages to install in ubuntu with no or few problems
<EADG> odd
<Tom47> mnb
<Pelo> CAL|Smeltn, care to share ?
<mojo> Pelo... I am talking about doing a dist-upgrade of ubuntu.  i doubt using debian repos would work for that
<randomwalker> !ask | CAL|Smeltn
<ubotu> CAL|Smeltn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ArghMonkey> gaten - yes i did and it still shut off my laptop
<mojo> Pelo: oh, but i will look for apt-spy and netselect-apt, i see what you meant
<Pelo> mojo, sorry I missunderstood,  I can't help then
<charlie> ok i'm off, UBUNTU is great but it requires a lot of effort to set up if you are new to it
<gaten> ArghMonkey: hmm, that sucks. try alternate cd like someone suggested
<Pelo> charlie,  you'll get the hang of it
<Pelo> or die trying
<emodan> (charlie): not unless if you were lucky like me and got the hang of it quick :p
<ArghMonkey> im digging through the forum and looking for the 7.04 alternatve download
<CAL|Smeltn> ok I am trying to install Ubuntu for the first time
<Cubey> hm, the partitioner seems a wee bit slow vs partition magic
<mister_roboto> mojo: have you tried simply removing the "us." and going to the generic servers? many of my problems went away by doing so since the us. ones seem to go down a lot
<OldSal2> /who
<yipe> !virtual terminal
<CAL|Smeltn> on my laptop but it isnt working.. it just sits there on with an orange background
<gaten> installing Ubuntu can be daunting, but i find maintaining it is MUCH easier than with Win XP
<yipe> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
* Pelo is luckyer then most,  all he had to do was add a single rez to xorg.conf
<CAL|Smeltn> its trying to do the "Live CD"
<CAL|Smeltn> so I can get to the desktop and then click the install
<mojo> mister_roboto: no i have not tried that yet
<Jkensy01> Hey guys - I use newsgroups for file transfer.  In Windows I use an application "GrabIt" - is there something I can use in Ubuntu
<ArghMonkey> anyone know where i can download the alternative install of 7.04 ?
<Pelo> CAL|Smeltn,  what video card ?
<CAL|Smeltn> is there a way to install it without having to go the desktop
<Cubey> pelo: worked perfectly on an old gateway piece of crap pc amazingly
<Pelo> !torrents > ArghMonkey check pm window
<ArghMonkey> thanks Pelo, ur good ppl :)
<mister_roboto> mojo: just back up your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove all the "us." from the beginning of the server names and try again
<Pelo> !download > ArghMonkey  check pm window
<charlie> i'm trying but i think maybe i am being a little too ambitious trying to install on another machine from a disk with all the packages downloaded on my machine. Basically i want to coppy all my apps and system.
<mojo> mister_roboto: i already used the drop-down list in synaptic repo config and chose main servers
<borgista> My gnome-theme settings are all wacked-out after installing-and-removing Kubuntu. Any ideas?
<Pelo> Cubey,  ??? sorry ? lots of ppl here I can't keep track ? you'Re install worked , great
<CAL|Smeltn> Intel i830MG onboard graphic controller with shared memory
<jeff_> I've been reading some of the howto's and people talk about lists of wireless networks with Network Manager.  I can see my wireless router and wlan0, but no wifi networks.  what gives?
<Pelo> CAL|Smeltn,  the live cd should work properly for you,  when you get to the boot menu run the cd integrity check
<CAL|Smeltn> I did
<CAL|Smeltn> it said no errors found
<mister_roboto> mojo: ok, i don't use synaptic so i don't know what that does. probably the same thing but can't tell without seeing sources.list
<CAL|Smeltn> it works fine on my desktop
<CAL|Smeltn> if I do run it there
<Pelo> !alternate > CAL|Smeltn check the pm window
<teleforce> i just installed ubuntu
<teleforce> the command line installer from the site
<Pelo> teleforce, welcome to the madhouse
<mojo> mister_roboto: i believe it does.. am checking /etc/apt/sources.list now
<bobbob1016> I've heard a few things about Windows Home Server, and I know ubuntu is planning a few new distros, as in a mobile version, does anyone know if they are planning an Ubuntu Home Server?
<Miso> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  synaptic is a gui frontend for apt-get
<mister_roboto> Pelo: yes, i know what it is, just don't use it
<teleforce> 5 minutes playing with ubuntu, i already can tell it kicks AS5!
<charlie> i guess if you  sit and watch the IRC all day you learn stuff
<teleforce> it didn't come with xchat
<guycook_> Houston we have a problem, when I try to power on the VM so I can try installing Winxp-x64 It says "Unable to change virtual machine power state" Failed to connect to peer process"  first bump in the ride.
<sayno> teleforce, it gets way better with beryl and xgl
<melinate> hello folks, I have Dapper installed on a web server and I now have a need to set up email forwarding [aliasing]  on the same domain.  Is there another way to have a couple of email addresses forward to another account without having to set up an entire email server?
<mister_roboto> Pelo: i used "adept" a few times (i'm a kde user) but it seems easier to just go command line most of the time
<Pelo> bobbob1016,  the beauty of linux is you can pretty much have any config you want ,  get straight ubuntu , and the lamp stuf and you ahve a home server
<teleforce> i installed xchat in like 15 seconds
<CAL|Smeltn> is there a way I can have it install without trying to run the live cd desktop first?
<mojo> mister_roboto: seems to have..  looks like i will have to do some clean up of third party repos when i'm done... i have a few edgy 3pty ones like kubuntu amarok-145, beryl, automatix, etc. to clean up
<Pelo> charlie,  you learn more if you try stuff out and break it
<Pelo> !install > CAL|Smeltn check pm window
<mojo> lol@pelo  painful truism
<guycook_> I"m going to restart, bye for now thanks again everyone
<borgista> My gnome-theme settings are all wacked-out after installing-and-removing Kubuntu. Any ideas?
<charlie> i have re-installed my system 5 times in the last 3 days
<Miso> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<borgista> My Theme-Manger is illegible
<mister_roboto> borgista: stick with kubuntu?   :)
<Pelo> mojo,  the trick is to setup / home one a seperate partition , then you can effup stuff all you want and just reinstall
<craine> how can I upgrade from dapper to feistry
<borgista> mister_roboto: I was using ubuntu then wanted to try kubuntu, didn't like it and switched back.
<borgista> mister_roboto: and it was working fine before.
<mojo> Pelo: yep... that is exacly how i am set up
<mister_roboto> craine: by going dapper->edgy->feisty
<Pupen1> Is there a VNC client that I can use to connect to a KDE shared dekstop (that is not KDE's client)?
<mister_roboto> borgista: sorry, was a stupid joke. i don't know how to fix it
<Pelo> craine,  you can'T you can only upgrade to the next one, you are better off making a back up of your /home folder and install from scratch
<bobbob1016> Pelo, I meant one that does it automatically.  I have two freenas boxes setup, I just meant I heard some nice features of Windows Home Server, it automatically allows you to login to it from the internet, it does auto-backup and indexing, and I'm not sure about this, but I heard it can compress backups, as in if I have the same exact file as another person's backup, it combines them
<usser> Pupen1: pretty much any client will do
<borgista> mister_roboto: alright, thanks anyway.
<gwirzt> hola
<IGxMyzt> ello
<gwirzt> alguien que hable espaol?
<gwirzt> hello
<Flannel> !es | gwirzt
<ubotu> gwirzt: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pelo> bobbob1016,  you seem to know more about thsi then I do
<gwirzt> thank
<bobbob1016> gwirzt, de nada
<mojo> borgista: if you did an apt-get insall kubuntu-desktop and later removed it, you may just have to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to re-apply the metapackage
<usser> Pupen1: ultravnc is a great tool for windows
* mojo just guessing out loud though
<IGxMyzt> can anyone read this and tell me what they think? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2669027
<mjordan2nd> If I want to have a shared partition between windows and linux, I want to go with fat32 correct?
<borgista> thanks mojo
<mister_roboto> mjordan2nd: that will certainly work well. i've done that with 0 problems
<Pupen1> usser: who is running Windows?
<mojo> borgista: g/l
<mjordan2nd> mister_roboto: Thanks
* mjordan2nd raises hand
<borgista> mojo: thanks, brb
<Cubey> hmmmm, poor installer crashed. claimed out of space.. strange
<mojo> mjordan2nd: don't you mean "domo morigato"
<mojo> or whatever the japanese is
<mister_roboto> mojo: or domo arigato  ;)
<mjordan2nd> rofl
<jeff_> Is there a good howto for wireless with wpa on fiesty with a bcm4306 card?
<mojo> :)
<mjordan2nd> I think that would be more appropriate
<teleforce> the dual boot install of ubuntu was easy
<craine> mister_roboto:  I'm anew new user how can I start
<bobbob1016> jeff_, I'll send you the link, one second
<usser> Pupen1: x11vnc is client i often use tightvnc is pretty good too
<mister_roboto> craine: well, the live cd is a great way to try stuff out without committing your machine
<jeff_> bobbob1016: awesome, thanks.
<Pupen1> usser: thanks.
<borgista> mojo: no avail.
<Madpilot> What is the syntax to get a list of all installed packages via apt-get/dpkg/aptitude/whatever?
<teleforce> this fiesty ferret version is cool
<MikeReiner> can someone help me with sound problems i'm having ut2004?
<bobbob1016> jeff_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Ndiswrapper_for_Broadcom_43xx_wireless_chipset
<mojo> MikeReiner: i think it uses asound output
<Pelo> Madpilot, man apt-get
<bobbob1016> jeff_, ubuntuguide.org has some helpful stuff
<MikeReiner> mojo: yes, it does
<IGxMyzt> anyone know what's wrong?
<coudermann> Hi
<Madpilot> Pelo, serves me right ;)
<coudermann> some program to edit vob files?
<MikeReiner> mojo: The sound is really distorted sometimes
<Pelo> IGxMyzt,  give us the short version
<mjordan2nd> When trying to partition, I keep getting the following message: File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k (1k expected); number of clusters is 20017 (39957 expected); size of FATs is 79 sectors (157 expected).
<bimberi> Madpilot: dpkg -l | grep ^ii     and Hi!
<Pelo> coudermann,  gedit ?
<mjordan2nd> I'm not sure what to make of that.
<mojo> Madpilot: i heard that if you dump a list of packages that are installed to a text file, you can use that to re-install them should you have to rebuild your system
<Khrajin> Can you make a Monitor display a resolution higher than it is supposed to natively?
<IGxMyzt> Windows: 120 GB
<IGxMyzt> Ubuntu: 80 GB
<IGxMyzt> Install Type: Both Masters (Switched out cables/no bios or bootloader changes at all)
<IGxMyzt> Installed ubuntu 6.10, then XP died and wouldnt reinstall. It won't install on the 120 gb, so now im using the 80 gb for winxp.
<IGxMyzt> i think the 120 gb is now completely dead.
<bobbob1016> IGxMyzt, the fact that they were both masters is a bit weird
<craine> mister_roboto: is there a way Ican do in the repositories?
<teleforce> i freaked out at first with my ubuntu install
<IGxMyzt> people said it'd work fine
<IGxMyzt> tried it, and now i have issues
<Pelo> IGxMyzt,  unplug the 80 gig and try booting just the 120 one
<IGxMyzt> and it worked fine with redhat
<Cubey> ahh, /boot filled. ok, forget a seperate /boot partition this time
<teleforce> the resolution was sooo extreme 3/4ths of the screen was off my monitor
<IGxMyzt> Pelo: i did, its wack now
<mister_roboto> craine: sorry but i have no idea what you're asking
<bobbob1016> IGxMyzt, you obviously don't have them both plugged in at the same time, right?
<teleforce> but it took me like 5 seconds to fix it
<IGxMyzt> i only switched the cord, didn't have two cords
<mister_roboto> craine: a way you can do what?
<zemonsta> hey all, trying to install libmagick9-dev, but it has unmet dependencies libwmf-dev and libfreetype6-dev! Is there a repository i can add that has them? HELP
<Pelo> IGxMyzt, well depending on the age ofthe hdd it might just hve been it's time to go
<mojo> woo hoo upgrade has started
<Pelo> ahhhh
<IGxMyzt> pelo: wasn't even one year old. new seagate
<mojo> and seems to be cruising along
<coudermann> someone  readme? some program to edit vob files?
<bimberi> Madpilot: or 'dpkg --get-selections'
<SlimG> How can I run "amarok --next" thru a ssh connection? when I do it now it complains I've got no X running on my session, how can I change to the session that X actually is running on (so i can change track on Amarok)
<bobbob1016> IGxMyzt, did you ground yourself when removing the drive?
<Pelo> IGxMyzt, I'm guessing the cable might be nicked , or you might have to make a mod in the bios
<Khrajin> How do I enable 3D with an ATI driver?
<mister_roboto> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IGxMyzt> bob: never do, but i had no static
<Madpilot> bimberi, dpkg -l | grep ^ii > installed_pkgs.txt   did what I wanted - thanks
<Khrajin> I already have the driver.
<bobbob1016> Khrajin, you could also join #ubuntu-effects
<kishan> can any one help How to install scripts in Nautilus
<bimberi> Madpilot: cool
<mister_roboto> Khrajin: don't they also tell you how to enable 3d?
<mister_roboto> Khrajin: read it
<IGxMyzt> and the same wire is what im using now on the 80gb
<teleforce> hey, how do i hook my ipod to ubuntu?
<Pelo> kishan,  can you give more details ?
<Khrajin> How do you resize your resolution beyond your monitors native resolution?
<CAL|Smeltn> where do I find the The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD.
<mojo> Khrajin: did you follow the instruction to config your xorg.conf file?  what does glxinfo tell you about your 3d drivers?
<Pelo> teleforce,  plug it in it should show up as a usb drive, or try using gtkpod if you want  a itune alternative
<bimberi> CAL|Smeltn: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<melinate> hello folks, I have Dapper installed on a web server and I now have a need to set up email forwarding [aliasing]  on the same domain.  Is there another way to have a couple of email addresses forward to another account without having to set up an entire email server?
<Khrajin> mojo: I think i have a bit to read.
<craine> mister_roboto: on The repositories chance the package from dapper to edgy N feisty
<mojo> Khrajin: :)
<Pelo> !download | CAL|Smeltn
<ubotu> CAL|Smeltn: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Khrajin> Have any idea about the other question tho?
<kishan> Ipelo : i wanted to install scripts so i copied a script i dowloaded to /home/kishan/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts but i am unable to execute the scripts no script menu appearing
<Lounge> I have a Ubuntu/OpenVPN issue --- There's a permissions issue that's preventing OpenVPN Daemon to autostart- any ideas?
<teleforce> ubuntu ownz
<IGxMyzt> so, anyone know what happened to the other drive...or if ubuntu could do this, or if it was having two masters with a cable switch?
<mister_roboto> craine: well... the way *I* do it is modify the /etc/apt/sources.list but i'm not sure how you do that easily using a gui tool.  do you have data you must keep? is it an option for you to simply back up and reinstall the latest?
<IGxMyzt> that was 6.10 btw
<teleforce> this tech support is so friggin easy
<Pelo> kishan, look in here there is ascripting section I think you will find you answer in there  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Feral_Kid> Could anyone point me to a decent blogging package that I can install on a local host...
<teleforce> i type out one sentence and it's answered
<elnimr> my max resolution is 1076x800 but i have a 17 inch monitor
<elnimr> i should be able to have a better resolution
<kishan> pelo: i am new to linux just trying to learn
<pooyak> Feral_Kid, other wordpress?
<teleforce> open up terminal, and type out the program i want
<pooyak> Feral_Kid, I mean other than "wordpress"
<teleforce> and it's on like donkey kong
<Flannel> IGxMyzt: Two masters with a cable switch?  That wont do anything
<Pelo> IGxMyzt,  as far as I know having two master is not a problem as long as you have a primary and a secondary master,  get an extra cable tho
<Lounge> I have a Ubuntu/OpenVPN issue --- There's a permissions issue that's preventing OpenVPN Daemon to autostart- any ideas? Repeated
<Pelo> kishan,  that page will teach you a lot
<kishan> pelo: thatks
<IGxMyzt> i didn't change ANY bios or bootloader. just moved the cable
<Feral_Kid> pooyak> I don't really care as long as it can easily be installed via apt-get...
<elnimr> my max resolution is 1076x800 but i have a 17 inch monitor
<teleforce> hey, what is a good program to run to see how much system resources i am using ?
<IGxMyzt> it worked fine with redhat on the 80gb, but with ubuntu, it just nailed my 120gb
<craigbass1976> Does anyone run a mail server?  I'm trying to test my own but I think the target is spam filtering me out.  I need to send a mail to someone who can check logs and see if it at least tried to come.
<mojo> IGxMyzt: i think he was saying that it is okay if one is master on the primary ide and other is master on secondary ide
<Asasin> Hello.
<mister_roboto> teleforce: "top" works anywhere, even in a text console :)
* teleforce forgot all his unix commands
<pooyak> Feral_Kid, seems like it is in there. I haven't tried that though
<IGxMyzt> by switch, i mean i literally took the ide and power cable out of hda1 and put them in hda2
<craine> thanks mister_roboto now i got the idea
<Phenax> teleforce: Also, try htop.. much better than top IMO :)
<craigbass1976> Ahh, forget it.  I just did it with the fourth test.  WooHoo!
<Pelo> IGxMyzt,  tell me the computer was off when you did that
<IGxMyzt> LOL, of course
<IGxMyzt> if it was on im not sure id be here
<Jaboia> Anyone know if ATI have made any statements regarding when linux driver will support composite ?
<IGxMyzt> it was unplugged
<Asasin> I had a questiooon...
<pooyak> Guys, do you know why postfix tries to deliver mails to my 192.168.x.x ip address instead of 127.0.0.1?
<Asasin> Actually three.
<Flannel> IGxMyzt: Swapping IDE stuff around wont change anything.  Well, except hda will become hdc, and stuff
<Flannel> !ask | Asasin
<teleforce> thanx phenax
<ubotu> Asasin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> IGxMyzt,  off hand there is no overwhelming reason why swichting cables around would messup your comp ,
<hilts50> Any one have experience running 7.04 on a macbook pro?
<mister_roboto> Phenax: hey, cool.  i dind't even know about htop. nice little utility :)
<Asasin> Well I don't want to be rude or anything, but thanks :p
<Madpilot> mojo, to answer your question about installing a list via text file, yes, you can - there's a flag in apt-get to take it's install list from a txt
<Asasin> Ok the first one... Are there Intel PROSet Wireless card drivers for Ubuntu? It's integrated wireless.
<alberto> hola
<jaevel> can someone help me fix my nvidia driver? i tried to install the nvidia-glx-new driver and it failed, i remove the driver and re-installed nvidia-glx and it will not work?
<IGxMyzt> pelo: what vid card do you have, for my second question?
<Pelo> Asasin, you can try searching the forum for the hardware but ususaly the intell stuff is well suported
<Asasin> Thanks Pelo, so it should be packaged with the Ubuntu installer or live disc?
* teleforce luvs Ubuntu
<Pelo> IGxMyzt, I just have a onboard intel 856g thingy no trouble at all
<elnimr> my max resolution is 1076x800 but i have a 17 inch monitor,can i get a higher resolution
<Feral_Kid> pooyak> Hmmm.... Although I see the package, I am wondering if I have to do the configuration on mysql, etc. or if the package will handle that...
<Pelo> Asasin,  for wifi there usualy is some manual config to do but I would expect the card will be supported , no waranties
<IGxMyzt> pelo: i have an onboard on my dell demension 3000, and ubuntu recognizes it, but not my ati radeon. if i try to use that, i get a xorg vid error.
<Asasin> Ok, guess I'd have to figure out how to do that. Thanks Pelo
<IGxMyzt> pelo: if i use my radeon i have to reconfigure it, but it wont run 3d stuff good, and id like to try beryl.
<Pelo> elnimr,  you can add extra rezolution to xorg.conf manualy and they will appear inthe menu <
<Pelo> !ati > IGxMyzt  check pm for instrucions
<Asasin> Second question... It's a tablet notebook, does Ubuntu/Kubuntu support that at all? Any software available that you know of? It's got a keyboard and stuff, I'd just like to be able to take notes or write (not use virtual keyboards or anything)
<Pelo> !wifi > Asasin  check pm for wifi instrctuiosn
<rukuartic> Hi there, can someone explain the difference between linux-headers* and linux-source* to me?
<Asasin> Wow, Pelo thanks a lot
<Pelo> Asasin, your best bet for hardware questions it to search th forum for models and make to see if other ppl have had trouble or comments
<IGxMyzt> Does anyone know if an ATI Radeon 9200/9250 can run 3D stuff like beryl?
<Asasin> Ok, thanks.
<jscinoz> Hey guys, is this a software or hardware problem: when my my CPU or GPU come under max load (specifically when i use both beryl and firefox at the same time, or when i run any 3d intensive app (games)) i get extreme image artifacts all over my screen and my system halts requiring a hard reboot. so basically i need to know is this software or hardware, and if it's software how can i fix/lessen the problem?
<TpyoKnig> IGxMyzt i can get my Xpress 200M to run Compiz so u should have no problems ;)
<k1gwb> Is there a GTK package for ubuntu? Can't find it in the repositiories....and the dependencies are the epitome of hell
<Pelo> IGxMyzt,  youcan use beryl or compiz with ati radon cards you jsut need xgl ,  ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<pooyak> Feral_Kid, I guess you should create database and stuff yourself and do a webbased configuration. but I'm not sure. take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14062&page=2
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, I think so yes, but you will probably find yourself running the open source radeon driver (which is good if you dont play games) or the fglrx driver with XGL
<IGxMyzt> TpyoKnig: How do you get good drivers? The standard runs it laggy, the closed-source makes it not work at all
<IGxMyzt> Jab: The ATI fglrx wouldn't run games right, and i want to play them and use beryl
<pooyak> Feral_Kid, sorry that was the second page. here is the first: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14062
<Pelo> jscinoz, turn on the system monitor and perform the offending proceedure then check the system monitor to see what is eating up al your resources
<TpyoKnig> IGxMyzt no berylcompiz with ATI+games
<hilts50> Anyone with macbook pro 7.04 expertise?
<Jaboia> if you use XGL with fglrx you will need to boot into a session with xgl disabled before you play games
<jscinoz> alright, i'll get you the results in 10-20 minutes depending on how long it takes to reboot after.
<IGxMyzt> Jaboia: Explain?
<Jaboia> If you want to play games you will need fglrx
<k1gwb> gnome tool kit, anyone?  gtk package for ubuntu? :-/
* Pelo will get answers to his own questions , someday, someone will help him ,  sniff 
<k1gwb> haha, what was your question pelo?
<rukuartic> k1gwb: apt-cache search gtk
<Pelo> k1gwb,  gtk 2.0 is part fo the default install
<Jaboia> And you can use fglrx with Beryl/compiz, but only if you use XGL
<IGxMyzt> !XGL|IGxMyzt
<Pelo> I need to know in which crontab file I put my new lines for them to work, apparently I'm not editing the correct one
<Jaboia> When i played games with ATI I had two "sessions" set up in GDM. One with XGL disabled and one enabled. I logged into the one with XGL disabled when I needed to play games
<irishman20020> hey... ummm... i broke my x by trying to remove envy (nvidia driver updater) and use the ubuntu supported nvidia drivers
<mister_roboto> Pelo: huh?   for your own uid?
<k1gwb> oh, I've not got any experience with contab, sorry :)
<irishman20020> anyone know how to correct this?
<Pelo> IrishDave, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hilts50> Help getting the xserve to work on a macbook while booted to the live cd.
<IGxMyzt> Jaboia: what card did you have? My driver lags really bad with 3D
<rukuartic> k1gwb: Its really easy to use :D
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  well for this user, ie me I just want to trigger a restart of  gdesklet every 6 hrs to avoid "the" problem
<irishman20020> ty
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, X850XT
<mister_roboto> pelo: and you're having some sort of issue with it running after you "crontab -e" and put it in your crontab?
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, however my ibook G4 has a radeon mobile 9200 and beryl seems "ok" on it with "radeon"driver
<jeff__> anyone have wpa working with fiesty?  I've got a bcm4306 and have it working with an open network, (128bit wep ascii didn't work) and the ubuntu guide bit about enabling wpa doesn't work for me.
<hilts50> Help getting the xserver to work while booted to the live cd
<mister_roboto> Pelo: have you checked "/var/log/messages" for errors that might be happening, for example by having an invalid path for the command?
<collins> i need help updateing to fawn
<IGxMyzt> Jaboia: Does the book lag with beryl or games?
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  basicaly I don't know where to save when I exit crontab -e , it just save to /tmp and gets lost at reboot
<hilts50> jeff__: I have it working on my other macbook pro.
<mister_roboto> Pelo: that's the usual reason it fails... people think their normal shell environment is active for their cron tasks and it's not
<IGxMyzt> Jaboia: It seems to me that windows is, sadly, more efficient with 3D with my card.
<hilts50> jeff__:  I just ran the updates and it worked no configuring on my part.
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, thats true - it's down to ATI's horrendous linux support
<collins> i burnt it to a disk and i try to boot it but it just frezzes
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: you can thank your 3d card vendor for that
<AaronCN> I'd like to use Thunderbird to retrieve hotmail. I install WebMail extension, but the status of pop/smtp is error. What's wrong with it?
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  ok but what about the save location ?
<IGxMyzt> Should i stick to windows?
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, I also get better 3D performance on windows with my ATI cards, simply because of the drivers
<rukuartic> AaronCN: Sounds like you've misconfigured it. What service are you using?
<AaronCN> My box is behind an ADSL Router, but I did't block any ports. :)
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, how much do you play games?
<dhtechs> IGxMyzt: what ati card do u have?
<vbabiy> Hey is there a real benefit of running my dual Xeon on the 64bit os
<kintaro0e> hi guys..how can i make sudo not asking for a password?
<IGxMyzt> Jab: Daily
<davef> Pelo, you should probably put it in ~/.crontab, I'd guess
<rukuartic> IGxMyzt: You know about dual booting right?
<IGxMyzt> dhtechs: 9250 PCI
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: ATi is going to release their drivers as open source sometime soon, the 3d support for it will go thru the roof once that happens
<mister_roboto> Pelo: you don't have to worry about it. exiting crontab will put it there for you (i belivee in /var/spool/cron/crontabs)
<IGxMyzt> rukuartic: not much
<AaronCN> rukuartic: where can I find servers configuration?
<Toma-> vbabiy: how much ram do you have?
<rukuartic> IGxMyzt: Basically, you can have your cake and eat it too!
<rukuartic> AaronCN: /etc
<mister_roboto> Pelo: after you edit your crontab, you can see it got saved properly by typing "crontab -l" and listing it
<vbabiy> 2gigs
<Toma-> vbabiy: not really
<rukuartic> IGxMyzt: You can have windows and linux installed on the same machine
* MugginsM doesn't believe ATI are serious about the open source thing
<rukuartic> !dualboot > IGxMyzt
<vbabiy> yeah
<SlimG> How can i change tty to ex. /dev/tty6 ?
<SlimG> (if that's even possible)
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, personally I recently bought an xbox360 as I got so fed up with ati's drivers. Ironically that also has an ATI card in it but nevermind! lol
<dhtechs> IGxMyzt:  ur caard aint compatable with xorg 7.2 in feisty, but will work with 7.1
<Toma-> vbabiy: with >4GB of ram, youll notice a difference.
<rukuartic> SlimG: Ctrl+alt+f6 I think
<rukuartic> SlimG: ctrl+alt+f7 sends you back to a gui
<vbabiy> Yeah because 64 bit is a pain
<rukuartic> SlimG: ctrl+alt+f1-f6 are all terminals
<vbabiy> not much support yet
<IGxMyzt> dhtechs: how would i get it to work after installing 7.1?
<Jaboia> Toma-, ATI are releasing their drivers?
<SlimG> rukuartic: isn't there a console command for that? (ssh connection)
<IGxMyzt> dhtechs: more like, how would i downgrade?
<Pelo> mister_roboto,   this is a tipical line in crontab -e  1 22    * * *   jean    gdesklets restart
<AaronCN> rukuartic: there are many records in service file, how can i digest it?
<rukuartic> SlimG: Not sure.
<Toma-> vbabiy: not worth it, yet :)
<hilts50> I need help setting up x-server on my macbook pro while booted to the live cd.  I install all the driver, but I don't know how to continue on after that.  Don't know what to put in the command line to continue loading the live cd.
<rukuartic> AaronCN: Is english your native language? I'm just curious...
<vbabiy> Toma so you suggest i go back to 32bit ubuntu
<Toma-> Jaboia: according to the news, its in the future
<dhtechs> IGxMyzt:  pm me
<rukuartic> AaronCN: What specific configuaration are you looking for?
<AaronCN> rukuartic: nop. :(
<mister_roboto> Pelo: probably it doesn't find gdesklets. try specifying the full path. there should be an error logged somewhere, or an email sent to you when it fails.
<rukuartic> AaronCN: There are channels probably in your language, but I'll try to help you :)
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, either way if it doesnt work out for you at least consider dual booting. Linux is the future =)
<Toma-> vbabiy: itll be easier, but if you feel you really need to squeeze every little drop out of your cpu, 64bit might give you a tiny difference if you used a stopwatch. you wont feel a difference
<rukuartic> !livecd | IGxMyzt
<ubotu> IGxMyzt: Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<mister_roboto> Pelo: and when you use crontab -e you don't have an entry for the user
<Polym0rph> hey there! I've got a little problem; Since I've recently installed Ubuntu on my HDD and that both WinXP and Ubuntu doen't Mount my CD/DVD, I tried a bootable CD and it worked, so I think the problem might be Grub... any idea how to make grub "mount" my CD/DVD Drive ?
<AaronCN> rukuartic: I want to let my thunderbird to get hotmail email. WebMail is a extension I install, but it does not work. :)
<vbabiy> yeah
<rukuartic> AaronCN: Who is your email provider? Gmail? Yahoo? MSN?
<IGxMyzt> Jaboia: Hopefully, the future is easier.
<vbabiy> GMAIL
<Toma-> vbabiy: i use the 64bit kernel on my multimedia system, because having that little tiny bit extra memory access is important
<Felarin> Polym0rph: I believe it's your /etc/fstab file that needs modification to automount the cd-rom drive.
<j_eff> hilts50: any idea why I might see no WPA/RSN IE, No suitable AP found. ?
<AaronCN> rukuartic: I check the servers status, it says pop/smtp error. Provider: MSN. aaaaa@hotmail.com
<rukuartic> AaronCN: Ok... Hold on for a second.
<AaronCN> rukuartic: thanks a lot. :)
<vbabiy> Toma well will the 32bit version still use the power of dual cpu
<mister_roboto> Pelo: and if you created an "/etc/cron.allow" the user has to be listed there for cron to run the tasks
<Felarin> j_eff: It's because your card is not supported ootb. You need to use ndiswrapper and see if you can get WPA to work with your card.
<MugginsM> 64bit is slightly faster for apps that know about it
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, indeed. But it's definitely heading in that direction. The quality of user interfaces and linux installs is so much better now than say 3 years ago
<Toma-> vbabiy: SMP? yep. the -generic kernel has SMP instructions built in and disabled if you only have 1 cpu. its really quite neat
<networkparadox> anyone using Fiesty with a static IP ? Network Manager does not like me
<MugginsM> only reason we're not all happily using 64 bit is too many bad programmers
<dhtechs> IGxMyzt: u getting my pm?
<j_eff> Felarin: the wpa_supplicant step is from the ubuntu guide how to enable wpa with ndiswrapper
<Polym0rph> please tell me what you think -- I've got a little problem; Since I've recently installed Ubuntu on my HDD and that both WinXP and Ubuntu doen't Mount my CD/DVD, I tried a bootable CD and it worked, so I think the problem might be Grub... any idea how to make grub "mount" my CD/DVD Drive ?
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  the guide i followed said that if there was no  cron.allow or cron.refuse( or whatever) ,  I didnt,ahve to worry abot it, but I will check it out anyway
<pooyak> networkparadox, try editing /etc/interfaces
<Toma-> vbabiy: as MugginsM said aswell, theres really no apps that utilise 64bit yet :D
<IGxMyzt> Jaboia: I just wish ubuntu made the install process easier, so I don't have to redo all the video stuff myself. And it needs more free online games.
<Felarin> networkparadox: That happens at my gf's place. I put Feisty in but DHCP just dosen't work. I suppose it's NM too. I use static there, with the DHCP lease binded to her MAC add.
<rukuartic> AaronCN: I'm looking around, and my guess is what you put in the box for "pop" and "smtp server" might be wrong...
<pooyak> networkparadox, sorry I meant  /etc/network/interfaces
<Pelo> hilts50,  you are not being ignored , but atm no one knows
<networkparadox> pooyak:  did that network manager doesnt care
<mister_roboto> Pelo: that's true if they don't exist. just a warning in case you created one
<MugginsM> I've measured python+apache+postgresql compiled with 64 bit, and my app runs 20% faster
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: free online games like?
<pooyak> networkparadox, sorry I haven't used network manager
<Arrick_> hey all
<irishman2020_> anyone familiar with removing envy and the drivers it installed?
<Felarin> networkparadox: DHCP works fine for me at home though, it's able to obtain from my buffalo. The router at my gf's place is a belkin.
<mister_roboto> Pelo: also saw this in the man page:
<mister_roboto> Although cron requires that each entry in a crontab end in a newline character, neither the crontab command  nor  the
<mister_roboto>        cron  daemon  will  detect  this  error. Instead, the crontab will appear to load normally. However, the command will
<mister_roboto>        never run. The best choice is to ensure that your crontab has a blank line at the end.
<mister_roboto> ugh, sorry... though that was smaller
<rukuartic> AaronCN: Did you set pop to "localhost" and "username@domain"?
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, yes, it is all being worked very hard on. Not long ago having to edit the xorg.conf file manually was standard procedure
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: kal online, knight online, eudemons, etc
<networkparadox> dhcp I got but it's static that I want
<davef> irishman2020: you need to run it from a console, and then it will offer to remove everything (Not in X)
<hilts50> Pelo:  thanks.  Had some help with this last week, and lost my chat log.   People that helped were on at 3:00 AM Alaska time.  I'll repost later and continue to search the forums/wikis  :)
<rukuartic> mister_roboto: iirc cron is set up with a cron.alow and cron.deny list you need to edit.
<Pelo> mister_roboto, iwill correct this now
<Felarin> IGxMyzt: Does KO have a linux client? i don't remember that it does.
<AaronCN> rukuartic: I didn't setup anything for WebMail extension. :(
<IGxMyzt> Felarin: don't believe so
<mister_roboto> rukuartic: i just now checked and they are not present, so not by default in ubuntu
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: have you check them in appdb.winehq.org ? and looked at gaming.gwos.org ?
<networkparadox> I tried configuring /etc/network/interfaces and in Knetworkmanger (which reloads the nework and still shows the dchp ip)
<rukuartic> mister_roboto: My fault
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: No, i haven't. I will if i can ever fix my ATI problem.
<PWill> Where are the Courier init files stored in feisty? courier-pop3 is not in /etc/init.d/...
<Arrick> I have a Ubuntu 6.06.1 LAMP server install, and I need to reset the permissions on directory var/www/techsalvager to defaults that will allow known users write access, is there an easy way that i am missing here?
<AaronCN> rukuartic: let me see. :) thank you . :)
<ph1zzle> hey all
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: its sually something quite simple. whats the problem?
<davef> networkparadox: try 'grep dhcp /etc/network/interfaces'
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, by the sounds of it what you need to do is follow the steps on setting up XGL / Beryl
<rukuartic> AaronCN: I'm no expert in setting up the WebMail extention... But you might find help here http://groups.google.com/group/thunderbird-webmail-extension
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: 3D is laggy with main driver, and ATI closed-source crashes any 3D app.
<Toma-> Arrick: chmod -R u+w /var/www/techsalvager
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, are you trying to run the 3D app with XGL enabled ?
<Toma-> Arrick: or something like that?
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: And i've been informed that the xorg on 7.04 won't even work with my vid card.
<ph1zzle> I know this is probably a simple enough problem but I want to run liferea on a few computers without having read feeds duplicated on each machine after they were read on another one, can anyone suggest a way around this other then sshfs sharing my .liferea dir?
<mjordan2nd> During the ubuntu install, am I not allowed to set up a mount point for a fat32 partition?
<Arrick> thanks
<IGxMyzt> Jaboia: I don't even know about XGL
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: card?
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: 9250
<zabin> hey
<zabin> whenever i restart my computer i have to reinstall my nvidia drivers. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<AaronCN> rukuartic: OK. :) thanks a lot. :)
<rukuartic> Still looking for someone to explain the difference between linux-headers and linux-source
<Arrick> ok, that makes it give access denied Toma-
<guhhh> hello
<tin> linux-headers is just the headers, you'll need it to build modules and other things that need to talk to the kernel
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, whats the output of glxinfo | grep direct ?
<networkparadox> davef: its in there...
<guhhh> how do i see the uid of a partition?
<crdlb> IGxMyzt: you should have full support with the open source driver
<mister_roboto> Pelo: i just did a quick experiment and put this in my crontab:   14 * * * * /bin/ls -al /tmp>/tmp/log.log
<tin> linux-sources is the actually sources for the kernel. you'll need it and -headers to build a new kernel
<davef> rutaurtic: headers is just the stuff you need to compile modules against your kernel,  source lets you compile the kernel itself
<Felarin> Jaboia: You mean either Compiz or Beryl? They work ootb with Feisty using AIGLX. XGL is not used by default in Feisty.
<Toma-> Arrick: what are the permissions with ls -l /var/www
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  and ?
<mister_roboto> Pelo: the crontab contents got saved to /var/spool/cron/crontabs/<user>
<RagingBull> How do I restart the gnome (X) from the command line
<mister_roboto> Pelo: and it ran fine
<IGxMyzt> Jaboia: linux isnt installed anymore. wanted 7.04 now, not 6.10 anymore, and now idk if i can even run it with my card
<Jaboia> Felarin, not with the closed source fglrx drivers ?
<Felarin> Jaboia: Actually Feisty includes only Compiz i believe. I opt for Beryl instead.
<tin> RagingBull: startx
<davef> networkparadox: if it still shows dhcp from that for the interface you're using, it didn't take your edits
<cactusbin> has anyone else had the problem of ubuntu rendering sites with non-standard javascript incorrectly (when windows or mac would display it perfectly)?
<mister_roboto> Pelo: leaving "log.log" in /tmp with the expected contents
<tin> or just reboot ;-)
<IGxMyzt> crdlb: on 7.04? with access to beryl/games?
<Felarin> Jaboia: I use it with Nvidia drivers on my box. Used Envy script to get the drivers in.
<Jaboia> Felarin, yes - but IGxMyzt  needs to play games and the open source drivers with aiglx wont cut it for that
<brutis> anyone, i am new to ubuntu and trying to load a program "truecrypt", it says it loads but i cant find it anywhere -  any ideas?
<crdlb> IGxMyzt: yes, it's not quite as fast as fglrx, but almost, and it runs beryl far better
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: from what i know, and thats very little on ati, you can use the radeon driver with your card
<Arrick> Toma-, drwxr-xr-x  2 arrick root   4096 2007-03-27 13:54 apache2-default, drwxr-xr-x  2 arrick arrick 4096 2007-04-13 23:35 Kevin, drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root   4096 2007-04-12 16:23 techsalvager, drwxr-xr-x 13 arrick root   4096 2007-05-11 18:00 www.arrick.org
<RagingBull> tin: lol I know how to startx with that command didn't think it would work if a session was open
<cactusbin> brutis: whereis truecrypt
<Felarin> In the first place, if you wanna play games, you should disable Beryl
<IGxMyzt> crdlb: so the Radeon drivers on the community pages?
<RagingBull> tin: thank you
<crdlb> IGxMyzt: you need to completely remove fglrx if you want the open source driver to work
<cactusbin> has anyone else had the problem of ubuntu rendering sites with non-standard javascript incorrectly (when windows or mac would display it perfectly)?
<Felarin> because i've found that although Beryl works fine with most games, some games are really screwed.
<Felarin> One example would be SuperTux
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  doing a little test of my one,  I changed one of my times and stopped gdesklets,  if it works it should get restatred in a minute
<Toma-> Arrick: weird.
<Felarin> With Beryl running, it's a nightmare.
<tin> RagingBull: wait, X is already running?
<RagingBull> tin:  yes
<Jaboia> open source driver seems great for everything except heavy gaming
<Pelo> damit
<Arrick> Toma-, I think I need techsalvager:arrick for user/group
<tin> how'd you get to the command line?
<RagingBull> tin: I want to shut it down to start it again to see is my new settings work to get the title bar back in compiz
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  where is your crontab file saved ?
<Arrick> how do I put that in there?
<IGxMyzt> crdlb: how do i remove it?
<mister_roboto> Pelo: /var/spool/cron/crontabs/<user>
<brutis> looking for it
<crdlb> IGxMyzt: depends on how you installed it
<crdlb> IGxMyzt: sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<crdlb> if you used ubuntu's packages
<Felarin> Jaboia: I suppose that has to do with the fact that most Linux users are not using it from young. We tend to start on such stuff at a slightly later age as compared to exposure with MS Windows. Most of us get that early on.
<tin> if you log out, GDM you give you an option to restart the X server
<tin> if not, logout, then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<IGxMyzt> crdlb: with a xorg reconfigure before i even got into ubuntu because it recognized my intel card for some reason
<Felarin> And also, MS keeps pushing devs to work on MS products as well as DX
<Felarin> That's sick too.
<tin> that'll kill X, and GDM will restart it for you
<brutis> /usr/share/truecrypt/doc/TrueCrypt
<Felarin> OpenGL is losing it's attention from most devs.
<tin> then you just log in again
<cactusbin> has anyone else had the problem of ubuntu rendering sites with non-standard javascript incorrectly (when windows or mac would display it perfectly)?
<rukuartic> tin: thanks for the answer... I'm curous tho. Why didn't they include -headers in -sources?
<RagingBull> tin: thanks
<rukuartic> cactusbin: Thats probably firefox rendering it funny, not ubuntu...
<tin> rukuartic: because you don't need -sources just to build 3rd party kernel modules
<Felarin> cactusbin: I've had the issue with Java based applications sometimes.
<cactusbin> well the same thing happened in opera too
<Jaboia> Felarin, how do you mean ? using what from young ?
<Arrick> how do i add a user:group to this Toma- ? sudo chmod -R u+w /var/www.techsalvager
<brutis> /usr/share/truecrypt/kernel
<tin> and sources is WAY bigger than -headers
<cactusbin> and I tried one other browser
<cactusbin> I am just suspecting for some reason a ubuntu problem
<rukuartic> tin: So you've got the .o files, and the .h just provides the implementation?
<cactusbin> maybe?
<sholsinger> jaboia, he means that we get exposure to Microsoft products earlier than we would linux.
<rukuartic> tin: .h is headers, .c is sources?
<Jaboia> ah yes
<Jaboia> unfortunate but true
<tin> rukuartic: yes, but headers provide interface, and sources provide implementation
<Felarin> Jaboia: I meant that most of the world gets exposure to Windows first. Dependence is grown on that and since the majority of the world depends on Windows, that's where the money is. Game devs need to make money too so they push for that. Hence games for Linux are in a much smaller scale. Linux devs don't see the point of developing stuff for games when game developers don't make Linux ports in the first place.
<sholsinger> jaboia, the first time I used a MS operating system I was 10, and the first time I used Linux I was ~14
<tin> since you have a working kernel, to build an external module, you only need to have the interface definitions, in the headers
<Jaboia> Yep i hear you
<Felarin> Jaboia: Not to mention the fact that MS is actually thriving on keeping the gaming community glued on MS Windows by pushing devs to develop using DX10 API
<Jaboia> It's so true
<rukuartic> tin: My mistake... ...So the (package)-dev things (for example... ...uh, firefox-dev if it exists) contains the headers _and_ the source?
<tin> the working kernel is effectively the .o files i think you're thinking of
<elnimr> g
<Felarin> Jaboia : If you could game heavily on Linux, most hardcore gamers would drop Windows for Linux, just for performance reasons alone.
<tin> rukuartic: i think the -dev packages just contain headers
<brutis> cactusbin, u still there?
<Nyg> Hi all, can someone please tell me where the php exectuable will sit in ubuntu if it is installed using apt-get?
<tin> you need to add another repository to get the sources to rebuild things from scratch
<Jaboia> It's also evident through the xbox, getting game developers into a routine of developing with directX only
<Arrick> how do i add a user:group to this? sudo chmod -R u+w /var/www.techsalvager
<borgista> I'm having trouble with my Theme-Manager when I scroll it gets all blurred and unreadible.
<rukuartic> tin: Well then how would I go about compiling a software package like firefox from source?
<IGxMyzt> So, moving along from hardcore vid card probs....Why does it take my browser forever to connect to a page?
<badkitty> Is there a good dvd burning/authoring program for gnome?
<rukuartic> Nyg: probably /usr/bin
<zabin> badkitty: K3b
<Dezine> Hello all
<tin> firefox-dev is for building binary extensions, not rebuilding firefox from scratch
<tin> i think
<Felarin> Jaboia: Not to mention the fact that DX10 is only for Vista and that is even pushing gamers to upgrade to Vista.
<zabin> badkitty: apt-get install k3b
<Felarin> Their gameplan to make Vista a long term success plan is through gaming though.
<Jaboia> Felarin, yep - spot on
<rukuartic> tin: What package would I go for if I was to build it from source then?
<badkitty> Zabin: Thanks the wiki says k3b is for KDE, so it works in gnome too?
<borgista>  I'm having trouble with my Theme-Manager when I scroll it gets all blurred and unreadible. Any Ideas?
<Toma-> Arrick: ok try this... 'chmod -R 775 /var/www/techsalvager'
<borgista> badkitty: it does
<dhtechs> IGxMyzt:  here is the instructions for replacing xorg 7.2 with 7.1:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2627704
<tin> rukuartic: i think first yu have to tell synaptic or adept to include the sources repository
<Felarin> Crytek that made FarCry is already developing on DX10 API and many devs are beginning to.
<zabin> badkitty: yea i only run gnome and it works fine
<sholsinger> Jaboia, Felarin, true that.  MS has the upper hand with hardware mfgrs making drivers for windows and not even thinking about linux.  Again, though if the interest in gaming and acceleration was there for linux, we'd start to see a change in the trends.
<badkitty> Borgista: Thanks
<Arrick> toma-- I want it to be arrick:root for the user group
<tin> i think it's just a checkbox in the settings
<Arrick> but I will try that
<Dezine> I want to boot from a cd through grub, is that possible? Could I make grub boot from an iso on my computer?
<tin> then refresh the list and you should see the sources packages
<zabin> Dezine: i dotn think so
<borgista> Any ideas on my garbled Theme Manager?
<Dezine> Correction: make grub boot an iso, not from
<irishman2020> I've got a problem removing envy and installing the proper supported ubuntu nvidia drivers
<Toma-> Arrick: ahh you need to chgrp
<Felarin> sholsinger: Problem is, most of us are only using Linux for work. Or for day to day desktop use. And considering the little time we have for recreation, games are usually forsaken.
<Cubey> hmmmm
<rukuartic> tin: Gotcha.
<Dezine> ok
<Arrick> toma-- it did drwxrwxr-x  2 root   root   4096 2007-04-12 16:23 techsalvager
<Felarin> sholsinger: Considered nice to have but not a MUST have
<Nyg> rukuartic: doesn't seem to be there.  Infact I didn't install it using apt-get, I installed ubuntu server in the LAMP mode.
<crdlb> irishman2020: error message?
<zabin> Dezine: you would have to use like a vitural machine for that
<IGxMyzt> anyone know why it takes my linux firefox so long to connect to a page?
<Felarin> sholsinger: In fact, i bought handhelds so that i can push a little bit of gaming in my free time as i move around.
<tin> Dezine: no, brub will boot a linux kernel and initrd from any filesystem it can read
<Jaboia> Felarin, sholsinger, yep. I am now running 100% inux on my computers and love it - but I've bought an xbox 360 for gaming. MS somehow manage to get their foot in somewhere either way.
<BigL>   hey guys, i tried ubuntu and kubuntu on my p2 (500mhz/512ram) machine but they are both slow, other than xfce ubuntu what can i try?
<Toma-> Arrick: thatll let all users from your system access it
<Jaboia> linux*
<tin> including windows partitions
<Cubey> the instructions for installing the flash plugin for firefox located on ubuntu guide doesn't work. it says the package doesn't exist...
<irishman2020> envy errors out with text based cleaner, or with the visual removal tool
<Felarin> the only thing good about the xbox = Gears of War
<borgista> IGxMyzt: you should install fasterfox
<Felarin> the PS3's HOME is better than Xbox360's LIVE system imo.
<IGxMyzt> borgista: ?
<irishman2020> crdlb: didnt write the txt based removal error, I can re-run the gui vers
<Arrick> toma-- I am remoting in, over a network share, and it is also a website that requires "Everyone" able to read
<Dezine> I have a dell laptop and I'm trying to boot a dvd that for some reason it won't read that I know should be able to boot
<Felarin> Imagine the LIVE community in full 3D?
<Cubey> (flashplug-nonfree)
<badkitty> Is there a page that describes the keyboard shortcuts default to ubuntu?
<Cubey> erm
<Felarin> that's what Sony did with the PS3
<borgista> IGxMyzt: it's a firefox extension
<Felarin> just that a lot of people don't know about it.
<Felarin> The price of the PS3 is overkill though
<Flannel> Felarin: #ubuntu-offtopic is where that discussion belongs
<Cubey> or rather.. flashplugin-nonfree
<sholsinger> Felarin, Jaboia, the only Gaming system I have is a PS2, and its giving me intermittent disc read errors.  I don't have the time to make an investment like that worth it.
<Jaboia> Felarin, sholsinger, Yes it seems fine - but i couldnt justify the ps3 price and lack of games
<IGxMyzt> borgista: ill try it if i ever move back to ubuntu
<teleforce> my laptop didn't want to boot off the ubuntu disc either
<borgista> badkitty: go System---> Preferences ----> Keyboard Shortcuts
<IGxMyzt> i might wait til ubuntu gets better to use it
<Felarin> Has anyone tried the PPC ports of Ubuntu on the PS3?
<Toma-> Arrick: you can get 777 permissions to allow everyone to access it.
<Dezine> It will boot cds but not a dvd
<teleforce> i used the command line install disc and i am chatting on it now
<Jaboia> Felarin, sholsinger, also my brother already owns a wii. I love nintendo so i bought an xbox so we could trade at times
<teleforce> that was like a half hour ago!
<Cubey> anyone?
<irishman2020> crdlb: is there a way to go through and remove all nvidia driver packages installed from anywhere?
<Jaboia> if that remotely makes sense
<IGxMyzt> i like the setup and freedom of linux, but i have way too many problems just with my vid card....
<Arrick> ok
<Felarin> irishman2020: sudo dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<crdlb> irishman2020: envy doesn't install nvidia packages, it just runs the installer
<mister_roboto> Pelo: i was wrong about something... messages from cron running your jobs will go to /var/log/syslog, not /var/log/messages.  and you won't get mail sent to you unless you install the "mailx" package which isn't done by default
<crdlb> which is why it sucks
<Felarin> irishman2020: sudo dpkg --purge [packagename] 
<Dezine> I guess I'll look around on the web, thanks
<Cubey> humm...
<sholsinger> Jaboia, Felarin, I played red steal the other day, and I was amazed at how immersing it was.  But I thought that the graphics were lacking.
<Felarin> irishman2020: If you installed via Envy, yeah it runs the installer.
<Arrick> toma-- so how do I remove everyone write capabilities?
<Nyg> is there a find grep command that I can use to find the php executable?
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: thats the problem :( linux is a great open source thing, and ATi is a closed source peice of garbage. you can see the benefits of open source by simply looking at ati :D
<Cubey> anyone know about the problem i'm having installing the flash plugin (using the correct command..)
<dhtechs> IGxMyzt:  not a big problem...just an exercise in learning curve
<Toma-> Arrick: remove write?!
<irishman2020> Felarin: the purgeing item would be best... I'll have to do that next
<Felarin> sholsinger: most games for Linux are lacking in graphics. Would you guys reckon that OpenGL is behind DX?
<Arrick> yes
<networkparadox> Nyg: updatedb then locate php | grep bin
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: i'd like a better vid card but no one even cares about PCI anymore.
<Toma-> Arrick: 755 to only allow the owner write permissions
<Arrick> I want read only for "everyone"
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, it's unfortunate, but ATI are to blame. I've owned both ATI and NVIDIA products - ATI's linux support is appaling in comparison
<Arrick> ok
<MugginsM> opengl is capable of everything (graphical) dx is, but dx has much easier dev tools
<Felarin> irishman2020: Good luck. But if i remember right, Envy compiles. So removing it should only be done via Envy itself. You can use the CLI commands i posted for package removal.
<tin> Felarin: far from it
<Toma-> Arrick: i hope youre using -R to set the permissions
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  well I see in the log that the command was run but it didnT, seem to do anything  which is abit annoying
<tin> more like the developers are lacking in money
<dhtechs> IGxMyzt:  saw an nvidia card at walmart yesterday...128 meg pci doe 35 bucks
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, ATI products simply take more effort to get to work to your needs, especially if you throw in the combination of Beryl/compiz and gaming
<Arrick> toma-- how do i make the user and group match "drwxr-xr-x 13 arrick root   4096 2007-05-11 18:00 www.arrick.org" ?
<tin> pretty graphics take time and money
<Arrick> and permissions
<Cubey> hello?
<irishman2020> Felarin: great... I think that it may not matter then... I tried to uninstall all drivers from envy, via the -t option in recovery mode, and it errored there..
<Jaboia> sholsinger, yes, Wii does not have good graphics compared to xbox and ps3
<mister_roboto> Pelo: is there a log for gdesklets somewhere? i'm not familiar with it
<sholsinger> Anyone interested in helping me fix a bcm43xx issue?
<IGxMyzt> Well my problem is because im a gamer, i need to keep windows for games, and linux for all the other stuff. right now i need $500 in pc upgrades
<mister_roboto> Pelo: did you specify the full path to the command, or use the PATH variable in your crontab?
<tin> Arrick: 'chgrp user:group files' will change users and groups
<Jaboia> sholsinger, but it makes up for it in other ways. its great fun which console gaming is all about
<sholsinger> IGxMyzt, 50% of which is purchasing Windows Vista?
<Cubey> hello??
<teleforce> $500 in upgrades?
<teleforce> wow
<cein> hello Cubey
<Pelo> mister_roboto, I doubt it,   this is just to avoid a bug wiht gdesklets using 100% cpu after about 10 hrs idle
<Cubey> *sigh* ok, i'll try asking for a 3rd time..
<networkparadox> davef: I figured it out! NetworkManager is an evil little user friendly thing... ( apt-get remove networkmanager ) from the package desc => obtaining DCHP and changing nameservers whenever it sees fit.
<Pelo> mister_roboto, full pat  /usr/bin/gdesklets restart
<IGxMyzt> I don't plan on vista. Piece of trash that takes all the memory so i'd need a new pc entirely with like 4gb ram to do anything.
<Arrick> tin what about the permissions?
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, unless you are hooked on WoW like I was.. or any other pc-specific game i'd recommend you shell out those $500 on a console instead
<Toma-> Arrick: chown -R arrick /var/www/techsalvager, then chgrp -R root /var/www/techsalvager, then chmod -R 755 /var/www/techsalvager
<IGxMyzt> the $500 is a mobo with pci-e slots, an AMD processor, and a $250 vid card
<irishman2020> Felarin: this is gonna suck then... I might be better off just reinstalling ubuntu and clearing the whole bang...
<Carnage\> What can be the reason that my Feisty is not able to acquire a DHCP lease anymore whereas it is working with Windows (so the ethernet card works)?
<Cubey> the command to install the flash plugin for firefox is not working. it says the package doesn't exist. (flashplugin-nonfree)
<mister_roboto> Pelo:  you don't need sudo to run it or anything like that, right?
<sholsinger> IGxMyzt, go dual-core at the least.  You'll not regret it.
<Cubey> all references online for ubuntu say to use that package name
<irishman2020> Felarin: thats the one thing I think that I don't understand in linux... no easy way to clean up your mistakes...
<Cubey> has something changed?
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  no ,  just typing gdesklets restart in the terminal does it
<IGxMyzt> sholsinger: i have $60 and no job. i have to mooch off parents lol
<Toma-> Cubey: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, it's what I have done... Keep most gaming on console and keep computer for work. Generally. I find it saves money as each console gen lasts ~6 years, your pc needs upgrading at least once every year
<ed1t> what plugin do i need to play mpg and wmv?
<Cubey> Toma-: what and what?
<sholsinger> IGxMyzt, I have 2 jobs and no money ;P
<Toma-> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<irishman2020> Jaboia: You can run WoW on linux... cedega or wine can run it nicely
<traveller18> hey people, i have a question, i was trying to install virtual box, and the package installer froze, i restarted, and i can't install anything else right now, until i re install virtual box but when i try to it won't let me
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  this is the latest line       28 23   * * *   jean    /usr/bin/gdesklets restart
<Toma-> !multiverse > Cubey
<Jaboia> irishman2020, yep - I ran it on linux for ages =) worked well.
<ed1t> Toma-, is that for me?
<guhhh> is uid necessary for linux partitions? how do i get the uid of a partition?
<IGxMyzt> Jaboia: only reason i pc game is because i can download games for free, im cheap lol
<davef> networkparadox: I just had to get wireless on my wife's laptop working after upgrading, and the general concensus is avoid network-manager for the next release or so..
<Arrick> tin, sudo chgrp root:arrick /var/www/techsalvager
<Arrick> chgrp: invalid group `root:arrick'
<irishman2020> Jaboia: i just gotta get my vid drivers clearned up... ugh...
<Toma-> Cubey: theyre extra components to the repositories (apt-get and synaptic use them) that have loads of cool stuff
<sholsinger> IrishMan2020, Jaboia, Is there a way to get the Mac OSX version of WOW to work on linux w/o emulation?
<tin> oh, sorry
<mister_roboto> Pelo: get rid of the "jean"    that should not be in your personal crontab
<tin> chown, not chgrp
<Cubey> hmm
<Toma-> sholsinger: no
<hilts50> Incase anyone is interested in getting a macbook pro running 7.04 using the live cd.  I found the solution...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194  just replace reboot with startx
<Jaboia> irishman2020, however CS source ran like crap.. so did many other games - thanks to the closed source ATI drivers
<tin> chgrp does ONLY groups, chown does both user and groups
<mister_roboto> pelo: m h  dom mon dow   command
<Felarin> irishman2020: did you install the NVIDIA drivers via Envy?
<irishman2020> sholsinger: all WoW versions would probly need wine/cedega
<Arrick> ok, it was chown
<traveller18> hey people, i have a question, i was trying to install virtual box, and the package installer froze, i restarted, and i can't install anything else right now, until i re install virtual box but when i try to it won't let me
<irishman2020> Felarin: Yes, but envy wont remove them... errors on me every time
<Felarin> irishman2020: Wine would be a bitch to get up and working with WoW.
<Pelo> mister_roboto, done,  waiting to see aht happens
<mister_roboto> Pelo: i think it's running the command "jean"   :)
<Arrick> now, how do i get "drwxr-xr-x" permissions on a directory?
<Jaboia> sholsinger, binaries compiled for power-pc would not get on very nicely with wine
<Felarin> irishman2020: i supposed Cedega from TransG would be a better option
<traveller18> yo i need some help
<Toma-> Arrick: i told you :S
<davef> Arrich: chmod 755 dir
<badkitty> 755?
<sholsinger> Jaboia, I meant the intel OSX
<irishman2020> Jaboia: Dam, I was hoping that would work... good thing I dualboot
<Arrick> ok
<traveller18> identify aircraft55
<Arrick> I didnt know that was for that, sorry toma--
<Felarin> traveller18 : hmm... did you try purging VirtualBox and then reinstall?
<mister_roboto> Pelo:  you use the user name in the global crontab in /etc/crontab, but not when you use crontab -e for your own
<traveller18> purging how do i do that?
<Jaboia> sholsinger, ok my bad. No either way you have to use Wine
<badkitty> Anyone seen or have installed the Ubuntu ?Media? Edition??
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  this is the  log entry for the latest one  May 16 23:35:01 localhost /USR/SBIN/CRON[7017] : (jean) CMD (/usr/bin/gdesklets restart)
<IGxMyzt> hm, so im thinking linux is an entirely bad idea for me?
<defaultro> hi folks, is ubuntu great for desktop or server?
<sholsinger> IGxMyzt, whys that?
<traveller18> Felarin, how do you purge
<Felarin> Jaboia: I heard that VMWare Workstation's new beta version has D3D support in testing phase. In future, you could possibly game on XP or Vista VMs
<badkitty> Defaultro: both
<defaultro> ok
<Jaboia> Felarin, sounds promising.
<Felarin> traveller18: sudo dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<irishman2020> Felarin: I was able to run WoW off a windows install with the Wine prog... I didnt even install it natively... I couldnt see some of the spell/item images, but I could run around and chat with ease
<sholsinger> Felarin, thats good news :)
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: its a bad idea if you have no patience
<IGxMyzt> sholsinger: most people are saying use it for work. honestly, i never open word or anything like that. i only browse and game and listen to music really.
<tin> Arrick: 'chmod 755 file' will make the permissions the same as that one, which is owner can do everything, group and others can only read and look into the directory
<Pelo> mister_roboto, but I was expecting to see  the desklets turn on and off , it takes at least 15 sec to do it when iI run it manualy
<Felarin> traveller18: sudo dpkg --purge [resulting package name of the query command i mentioned earlier] 
<defaultro> i need to install jdk and tomcat, so is it easy to install on ubuntu since I haven't tried this distro yet?
<Arrick> ahh ok
<irishman2020> Felarin: any suggestions on the envy part?
<Jaboia> Felarin, However the ideal would be for developers to consider both opengl and directx during development, and then ship both linux and windows versions simultaneously
<Arrick> thanks for all the help, hopefully it is all solved now
<sholsinger> IGxMyzt, well... you've got 2/3 w/ Linux.  Let me ask you this... How frequently have you had to re-load a system due to infection?
<traveller18> thanks much
<Felarin> irishman2020: yeah but not being able to see icons is a bitch when you play hardcore.
<IGxMyzt> sholsinger: reload being entirely back up?
<Nyg> networkparadox: thanks, turned out that the php-cli wasn't installed.  which is why docmgr wasn't running.  Thanks again
<sholsinger> IGxMyzt, Yeah, format and re-install a windows install.
<Felarin> irishman2020: did you install Envy? How did you initially install your NVIDIA drivers?
<IGxMyzt> sholsinger: once, when my other hd died
<irishman2020> Felarin: ya, I used it to make quick flights and guild chat when I was booted in ubuntu
<defaultro> can someone please guide me on where I can download a 64-bit ubuntu? My machine has 2 quad cores and 8gig of ram
<mister_roboto> Pelo: well the log entry looks correct. does the command depend on something in the environment to be set?
<sholsinger> IGxMyzt, Never for virus or spyware infections?
<irishman2020> Felarin: yes, envy
<Jaboia> irishman2020, hte way you installed wow doesnt really matter as long as you use Wine to run it
<IGxMyzt> sholsinger: not including when my 120gb died from ubuntu's install atempt
<Felarin> irishman2020: I stopped at the xpak, i was a rank 14 on Bloodscalp.
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  not sure what you mean
<Jaboia> irishman2020, the*
<IGxMyzt> sholsinger: no, never had issues with spyware or viruses even though i dont use virus scanners
<irishman2020> Jaboia: it wasnt finding the spell icons, etc, so I bet thats why
<Felarin> irishman2020: what version of Envy did you use? Is it the new one with the interface or the old one?
<sholsinger> IGxMyzt, You're saying that your 120Gb hard drive died because of Ubuntu?
<axl000> nanyone know where gnomebaker put his logs????
<irishman2020> Felarin: newest
<sholsinger> IGxMyzt, or it killed your Windows Installation?
<IGxMyzt> sholsinger: not sure if ubuntu did it, but im sure somewhere in the process of installing it died
<mister_roboto> Pelo: i'm not sure how gdesklets works (or even what it is).  maybe it depends on some environment variable to be set that is not set, for example?
<Felarin> IGxMyzt: HDD's done die because of Operating System. Even Windows can't kill them out of the box, lol.
<Felarin> irishman2020: 0.9.3?
<Jaboia> irishman2020, I installed and ran WoW through Linux using wine. It worked very well - only problem I ever had was no radar/minimap whilst indoors.
<Felarin> irishman2020: 0.9.3?
<irishman2020> Felarin: I've got a 63 mage, but I cncld my account due to getting married in 3 days
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  well it runs in python if that is what you mean
<IGxMyzt> i installed 6.10 on my second one, had both set as masters, not by bios, just gave the wires back and forth
<defaultro> googled it and found ubuntu, yey
<Felarin> irishman2020: Congratulations~~~ on your wedding i mean, not the cancellation, lol.
<teleforce> ubuntu seems to be using alot less resources then my win2000 version on this laptop
<mister_roboto> Pelo: this is just the cron daemon running your job for you as the correct uid, but your normal shell environment won't be set up
<defaultro> but what does tls mean in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2011
<IGxMyzt> and the hd wont even install windows on it anymore
<defaultro> i mean, LTS
<sholsinger> IGxMyzt, odd
<IGxMyzt> so im stuck with the 80gb for winxp
<irishman2020> Jaboia: ya, I never tried much as I use windows as my gaming boot, and ubuntu for work
<teer2> Ubuntu, jump on Gentoo's bandwagon and get Jardanains! into multiverse...  :)   http://www.jardinains2.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=51
<DanaG> Did anybody else have suspend break recently?
<IntelleCT> Hey guys, was wondering if feisty is compatible the hp DV9000T?  I have my eyes on this laptop so any insight on this is appreciated
<IGxMyzt> in the 120 now i get an error saying f1 to reboot, f2 for options, failed to boot
<irishman2020> Felarin: LOL thx.  my fiancee plays, but we have no time right now
<DanaG> It used to work, but now something changed and it doesn't work.
<Jaboia> irishman2020, I've also cancelled my account (keeping character) because of real life things. That game is fun and takes up a lot of free time =)
<badkitty> defaultro 6.06 is supported till 2011
<sholsinger> irishman2020, no need for that, I know a guy who met his wife online and she got him to START playing WoW.
<mister_roboto> Pelo: no, i mean environment variables like "PATH", "TERM", stuff like that.    hmmmm i wonder if it's not finding python?  is "gdesklets" a shell script?
<badkitty> The new distro isn't supported for quite as long
* DanaG wishes HE could've gotten the HP DV8000 instead of the Gateway 17" M685 with frickin'dim screen.
<tin> defaultro: "Long Term Support"
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  you are talking overmy head now
<irishman2020> sholsinger: we both play, we are taking a long break because of wedding finances and time
<Jaboia> sholsinger, that guy got lucky =)
<defaultro> thanks Tin
<tin> means you're garaunteed security patches and such till whenever, 2011 in that case
<sholsinger> irishman2020, I too just got married, and I can understand your financial situation.  Congratulations!
<irishman2020> sholsinger: thanks!
<mister_roboto> Pelo: in any case, you're now running the command correctly in cron.  it just isn't running     lol     i don't know enough about gdesklets to debug the reason
<defaultro> so tin, the version Ubuntu 6.06  is the better download?
<bidha2kbsd> hi i want to modprobe couple of driver where should i put the line to activeate in during boot time..
<defaultro> rather than 7.04
<irishman2020> Felarin: I wish the envy prog would uninstall this dang nvidia driver
<tin> gauranteed <- i hate spelling that word
<IGxMyzt> oh and with linux, i need two monitors on seperate vid cards so i can run msn
<Jaboia> sholsinger, I loved the game and met a lot of cool people on it, but I'm just finishing up my education now and will be looking for work etc
<tin> defaultro: not for home users
<irishman2020> Felarin: I may have to reinstall ubuntu for the 20x time
<defaultro> tin, I will be using it as a production web server
<tin> you can just upgrade to 7.10 or 8.x later
<Toma-> IntelleCT: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HewlettPackard
<mister_roboto> Pelo:  what does "file /usr/bin/gdesklets" say?
<DanaG> Bug: when finding in gedit, the current selection is grey and everything else is yellow.
<DanaG> That's backwards.
<Felarin> irishman2020: If it's the latest version, simply run it from the menu, and choose the 2nd option i believe, uninstall.
<sholsinger> Jaboia, Distractions aren't good during such a time.  A wise decision.
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  the command line for the process in the system monitor is  python /usr/lib/gdesklets/gdesklets-deamon
<defaultro> which one is more ideal for my case?
<IntelleCT> thanks Toma-
<Felarin> irishman2020: It does not uninstall? Any error msgs?
<irishman2020> Felarin: it breaks... doesnt uninstall
<tin> LTS is usually for businesses, who don't want to upgrade all their systems for every new release
<defaultro> tin, should I do the LTS then
<clever> ikonia: yt?
<Toma-> IntelleCT: its not there, but you can safely assume itll be something like the dv9074 :>
<defaultro> tin, which is more stable?
<tin> they can kee the LTS release and just get the automatic security updates
<Felarin> why not edit your xorg.conf and set the driver back to nv mode?
<badkitty> 6.06 is probably what you want defaultro although do you want LAMP?
<mister_roboto> pelo:  ahhh, ok... well where is python? /usr/bin?    try "which python"
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  file  /user...   says symbolic link to ... gues where
<bidha2kbsd> hi friends, i want to modprobe couple of driver where should i put the line to activeate in during boot time..
<sholsinger> I've got problems with Ubuntu 7.04 w/ a Broadcom 4306 rev 3 miniPCI card.
<Cubey> Toma-: Thanks, got it :)
<defaultro> badkitty, it will be only running tomcat and apache
<Felarin> irishman2020: edit your xorg.conf and set the driver back to nv from nvidia
<Cubey> i think i like ubuntu... :)
<tin> defaultro: well, 6.06 has older, slightly more tested software
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  python is in user bin
<sholsinger> bcm43xx doesn't seem to work with either fwcutter or ndiswrapper :(
<tin> but 7.04 is very stable
<defaultro> oh
<Toma-> Cubey: sweet! you can use synaptic to search for other stuff you might like too. its a massive pool of programs all for free :)
<tin> again, for home use, 7.04 is fine
<defaultro> 7.04 has newer apps too?
<irishman2020> Felarin: it fails with something stating "key error: "osname"
<starz> so um
<dr_willis> sholsinger,  fwcutter worked for me and my laptop. with its bcm???? card
<defaultro> so for server, 6.06?
<starz> anyone familiar with beryl+ati+dual monitors ???
<mister_roboto> Pelo: for your command in cron, try this instead "/usr/bin/python /usr/lib/gdesklets-daemon restart"
<defaultro> it's not going to be for home
<badkitty> defaultro: doesn't seem like it does...
<starz> b/c from here its very very broken =/
<tin> yes, newer apps
<IGxMyzt> starz: ditto
<tin> defaultro: not even "server", but "business server"
<starz> also at 1024x768 the themes are too big... any way to shrink that?
<badkitty> tin: what newer apps does feisty have?
<defaultro> don't konw what business sever mean
<sholsinger> dr_willis, I've got a Dell Latitude D600, the card is labeled a: Dell WaveLAN 1350 802.11 b/g card
<starz> IGxMyzt: personally i went nvidia so no problems >:P
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  I'm trying with usr/lib now
<freddy_> does anyone know how to fix the screen flicker problem for video cards like nvidia 6100? that's the one i have, and I can't find a way to fix this annoying problem!
<daniel1880> where do i go to get help on my wireless connection?
<tin> again, a home user can easily update a couple machines at each new release to stay on top of updates
<badkitty> starz: good idea
<Jaboia> sholsinger, did you ever use gentoo ?
<starz> but my buddy saw it and wanted it and ive been messing with his compy for a couple days
<starz> see
<starz> it runs great with a single monitor on ati
<badkitty> starz: you have beryl plus twinview???
<starz> but darn it add that second one and its broken
<tin> where as businesses just want continued security updates instead of the whole system updates
<strabes> badkitty: Cell Phones, Beepers, and Other Electronic Devices: Cell phones and other similar devices must be turned OFF or in silent mode during class. No electronic devices whatsoever may be used during class or exams without permission of the instructor.
<strabes> OOPS
<strabes> SORRY
<defaultro> ok tin
<strabes> badkitty: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour
<starz> badkitty: naw but a friend does
<starz> i set him up :P
<daniel1880> what is the channel to discuss fixing my wireless connection
<starz> its a bit buggy but that was edgy so meh
<defaultro> i'll download 6.06 then
<tin> badkitty: for example, Feisty has a newer version of Blender 3D
<traveller18> Felarin, didn't work got this "dpkg: error processing virtualbox (--purge):
<traveller18> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<traveller18>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<traveller18> Errors were encountered while processing:
<traveller18>  virtualbox
<starz> traveller18: dont spam
<defaultro> man, this channel is so high traffic :)
<tin> that's one that i'm sure of off hand
<traveller18> im not
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sholsinger> Jaboia, No, I haven't.  I've used Fedora core 3-6, tried SuSe, and have arrived recently at Ubuntu.
<starz> [manually type it and your good lol] 
<Mis1> .
<Jaboia> let's all chat on pastebin!!
<defaultro> tin, if you were to choose for your proudction boxes, are you going with 6.06?
<badkitty> tin: blender is not part of the feisty package, you mean when you install it it installs a newer version?
<DanaG> oh, screen randomly blinking on NVIDIA?
<draconius> anybody in here using ubuntu on a machine with the nvidia crushK8 chipset?
<DanaG> Google for "nvreg_registrydwords"
<freddy_> yes!
<irishman2020> Felarin: the driver is currently "nv" in my xorg, but I cant download the restricted drivers for nvidia from the system menu
<tin> i'd actually choose FreeBSD for servers, production or not ;-)
<badkitty> defaultro: I would.. i have 6.06 server running fine and im a noob
<IGxMyzt> Can anyone tell me how to use two monitors with ubuntu on seperate vid cards?
<Jaboia> sholsinger, okay. I used to use it but not for a year or two - wonder how that project is going. i'm sure im not the only one that jumped onto ubuntu  or other debian based distros
<irishman2020> Felarin: gives me the error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1%3a1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2"
<defaultro> tin, i tried FreeBSD and it detected my 8gig ram. Howver, jdk failed to compile
<freddy_> thanks DanaG, I'm searching
<defaultro> tin, it core dump
<tin> but if Ubuntu was the choice, i'd probly got 6.06 for production machines
<defaultro> ok
<starz> IGxMyzt: not too hard
<starz> what kinda vid cards
<IGxMyzt> starz: ati radeon 9250 and intel integrated
<tin> defaultro: that's weird.
<starz> mm
<oni-dracula> when editing ~/.xbindkeysrc - what is the proper way of saying "control + shift + tab" and "control + tab"
<starz> IGxMyzt: you probably cant...
<sholsinger> Biggest issue with ubuntu I can tell is WIRELESS device support :(  Boo on mfgrs for not making drivers!
<barnball> what do i need to do to get ubuntu and my webcam to cooperate?
<IGxMyzt> starz: and that's why i choose windows =X
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  did you mean for me to include the quote marks ?
<starz> most mobo's turn off intigrated when u pop in the other card
<ion> Anyone know how to set a terminal app in gnome menu so it Does Not Close after execution, what cmd argument do I use
<defaultro> tin, yeah, I was so upset
<mister_roboto> Pelo: no, no quotes
<badkitty> sholsinger: indeed
<tin> my freeBSD server has been running problem free from 4.6-5.4
<irishman2020> Felarin: you there?
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: xinerama is your friend
<Pelo> once more on to the breach then
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: ?
<defaultro> tin, i was very happy because all 8 cpus were detected and even the 8 gig of ram was detected too
<Jaboia> sholsinger, i've found it quite good in ubuntu. But then again I don't have any very special wifi cards.. only this one and my airport extreme in ibook.. which ubuntu supports as well as it can without breaking policies
<irishman2020> !paste
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinerama
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mister_roboto> pelo: since it's a python script, i figured we could try running it directly by invoking python and passing the script in:   /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/gdesklets-daemon restart
<tin> what process dumped core?
<defaultro> tin, I used amd64
<defaultro> let me pull it
<ion> Anyone know how to set a terminal app in gnome menu so it Does Not Close after execution, what cmd argument do I use
<defaultro> tin, gmake[3] : *** [../generated/jvmtifiles/jvmdiEnterTrace.cpp]  Illegal instruction: 4 (core dumped)
<defaultro> that's when i was installing jdk1.5
<tin> gmake cored? huh
<sholsinger> Jaboia, according to the documentation my broadcom card (which I think is also the chipset or at least mfgr used for airport cards) is supposed to work flawlessly in Ubuntu, but I have yet to see such results.
<tin> have you got the latest ports tree?
<defaultro> then i tried jdk1.4, it told me that 1.4 only works with i386
<defaultro> yes
<tin> and latest of all the build tools?
<defaultro> i guess not
<defaultro> that's why i'm trying ubuntu now
<Fezzler> Having trouble setting up Samba on Ubuntu and connecting to Vista Home Premium.  Samba installed.  Ubuntu can see Vista box but not visa versa
<Asasin> Are there any good free dualboot installers that will support Kubuntu and Win XP?
<tin> i've never built JDK on FreeBSD...
<DanaG> That reminds me.... I have to do the same
<DanaG>  options nvidia NVreg_RegistryDwords="PerfLevelSrc=0x2222"
<defaultro> i hope that jdk will be good on ubuntu
<tin> how'd you get the latest ports tree?
<Toma-> Asasin: grub will do that...
<defaultro> anyone here installed JDK on ubuntu?
<Asasin> Thanks a lot Toma
<Asasin> Sorry for all the questions haha
<defaultro> tin, I just grab ports.tar.gz
<Danaman5> does anyone here know about configuring Chinese language input support on Ubuntu?
<defaultro> from the same folder
<Toma-> Asasin: no problem :)
<sholsinger> Asasin, Kubuntu installer should see your WinXP installation and make room for itself and set up boot options in GRUB boot loader.
<IGxMyzt> im thinking im going to stick with windows
<Toma-> !grub > Asasin
<tin> if you configure things correctly 'cd /usr/ports && sudo make update' works great
<tin> defaultro: ah
<sholsinger> IGxMyzt, are you looking for one of us to dissuade you? ;p
<Asasin> So I won't need to manually set up a partition for Kubuntu?
<tin> you should get the latest ports tree, then do a 'portupgrade -a'
<defaultro> tin, do you think i should try openbsd again
<Jaboia> sholsinger, ok. I just had to download a firmware file for mine which a package took care of for me automatically once i installed it
<tin> that'll update all your ports and ensure you've got the latest of all the build tools
<IGxMyzt> sholsinger: you can try...but im impatient, and so far none of my attempts at making linux work has gotten me anything but boredom on one monitor with bad or no 4d
<sholsinger> jaboia, yeah I tried that too... it isn't working.
<Jaboia> sholsinger, my main wirless worked out of the box, just an atheros chipset
<tin> defaultro: dunno, i've never built jdk on openbsd either
<Jaboia> sholsinger, what computer / wifi card is it?
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: i still havent seen any way to help you. you havent told us the exact errors when you try to load the ati drivers, you havent told us any symptoms or anything
<defaultro> jdk on openbsd was like a charm
<Danaman5> can anyone help me configure Chinese language input on Ubuntu? I have some IMEs working, but they are terrible
<defaultro> only issue was that, openbsd didnt see my 8gigs
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: Main driver when you install it makes 3d programs like celestia lag horribly
<sholsinger> Jaboia, Dell Latitude D600 laptop, w/ a Broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller revision 3 chipset
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<defaultro> so tin
<oni-dracula> splits are fun
<defaultro> what's the port uupgrade process again?>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<tin> that was a biggy
<defaultro> what command should be executed first?
<Jaboia> sholsinger, did you get the wifi working manually ? Or is it still not fixed ?
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: Installing the ATI one just makes all 3D apps crash
<DanaG> Danaman5: http://cl.naist.jp/~eric-n/ubuntu-nlp/
<sholsinger> jaboia, still not fixed.
<DanaG> Mostly Japanese, but some stuff may still apply.
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: and did you log the errors? run these 3d apps in a terminal and google the error?
<tin> defaultro: first you have to setup /etc/make.conf (using /etc/defaults/make.conf for reference)
<defaultro> i k
<DanaG> There are also various modules for SCIM.
<sholsinger> I tried doing ndiswrapper w/ windows drivers... then I tried doing fwcutter, nothing seems to be working.  I tried everything in the community docs, and the regular docs.
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: No, since then I gave up and reinstalled windows.
<tin> then run 'sudo make update' in /usr/ports
<defaultro> ok
<Jaboia> sholsinger, not good. Have you checked if the firmware is compatible with it? I don't know much about the specifics unfortunately - I just did what I had to do to get mine working; which was very simple
<Jaboia> sholsinger, does it fail during firmware loading ? Is what I tried to ask
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: well if youre not going to be persistent and try, youre not going to be able to fix the common errors :( sounds like windows is for you
<sholsinger> Jaboia, everything I've read has said that it should be working.
<defaultro> tin, is that it? what about the portupgrade I saw earlier?
<tin> look for the things in /etc/defaults/make.conf having to do with CVSUP or such, and put the relevant things in /etc/make.conf
<defaultro> ok
<tin> there may be a section in the handbook about this...
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: I can be persistent, but i need dedicated help...and i have exams next week
<sholsinger> Jaboia, the last time I tried it said I needed a kernel with wireless-dev, but I thought that the kernel that shipped with 7.04 had that built in.
<ash_> !zix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defaultro> i remember back, I execute cvsup -g -L2 porst-supfile
<tree> hello
<sholsinger> !wireless-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fed> does anyone have an example ident2 .reply file?
<freddy_> DanaG: have you ever read about someone with the solution for the nvidia flicker problem?
<ash_> Anyone know how to open these feaking bullshit ZIX files in linux?
<defaultro> i'm burning the ubuntu .iso file now
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: give it another shot once you have some spare time. this channel will help you as much as possible, but you can find help for just about everything with a little searching.
<tin> look at 'man portupgrade' for more, but IIRC 'sudo portupgrade -a' should automatically update every port you have installed
<defaultro> that was a very quick download, 600+ mb in less than 10mins
<tin> there are options to make it use packages and avoid compiling EVERYTHING
<tin> because that'll take a while, especially with X installed
<defaultro> k
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: Can you tell me what ill need to do when i install 7.04? I've been told my radeon 9250 wont even work.
<tree> i have an ensoniq sound card, and ubuntu keeps defaulting to my onboard sis card that doesnt work. any idea how to get the PCI sound card to override the onboard?
<Jaboia> sholsinger, sounds bizarre. fawn should have everything wifi related enabled out of the box. Emphasis on *should*
<Cubey> wow, ubuntu is excellent now... (vs version 5'ish). i'm amazed how well it's put together as far as updates and applications
<crdlb> IGxMyzt: it should work fine, are you not using feisty?
<sholsinger> jaboia, yeah thats what I thought too.  It *found* what card it was, but it didn't work out of the box.
<Jaboia> sholsinger, I guess you've done all the obvious things like searching and creating a thread about it on the forums
<Cubey> long live ubuntu :)
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: it will work. 99% of cards will give you a gui, not 3d tho.
<IGxMyzt> crdlb: I was on 6.10 when all these problems happened, and i just got feisty in my mail.
<sholsinger> jaboia, all but the thread on the forums.
<apberzerk> in #kubuntu
<sholsinger> jaboia, I guess I'll hit that up tomorrow.  Its getting late.
<crdlb> IGxMyzt: it should work out of the box (right on the livecd)
<apberzerk> lol, oops, nvm me
<crdlb> including 3d
<Jaboia> sholsinger, Yeap... Talking about late its 5am here :o
<ash_> 'join #debian
<tree> is there a sound driver utility for ubuntu?
<Asasin> Ok that Grub stuff looks confusing.
<Jaboia> Cubey, great that you like it
<IGxMyzt> crdlb: on 6.10 i got an xorg error saying no graphical monitor was found. has that problem been solved?
<sholsinger> jaboia, ahh, the good ole days when I didn't have to go to work in the morning... ;P
<crdlb> IGxMyzt: try it
<Toma-> Asasin: yep. the installer will setup dual booting for you...
<IGxMyzt> crdlb: or do i need to reconfigure imediately, like in 6.10
<tree> its weird my sound card did work..rebooted now it doesnt
<DanaG> Oh, the nvidia *blink*...........................*blink*........ I'm getting that now.
<ubuntubeginz> hi , does anyone know how i can paste *.py(or any coded file) file with its color coding syntax intact into open office word document... i am doing documentation, U see...thanks
<DanaG> It's likely this to fix it:
<ash_> Anyone know how to open these feaking bullshit ZIX files in linux?
<Prez> hello
<Jaboia> sholsinger, haha yep. I just study for exams right now so I decide on the hours. It will all change this autumn though
<defaultro> hey folks,  how do I install jdk on Ubuntu?
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  I guessed I just wasn't sure about the quotes since one triggered the other, or smthing like that
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  didnT' work,  trying just the /usr/lib/geeklets/gedelets
<Pelo> mister_roboto, well thanks for the help, the rest is just playing around wth thecommand line to see what works ,  and Ihave had it for tonight ,
<DanaG> add to /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc this option:
<DanaG>  options nvidia NVreg_RegistryDwords="PerfLevelSrc=0x2222"
<sholsinger> jaboia, good luck with your studies.
<Zigosity> Hello. Does anyone know if it is possible to change the permissions of a folder on a FAT32 partition in Ubuntu? I can't seem to do it.
<sholsinger> Good evening everyone, twas nice talking w/ everyone.
<Pelo> defaultro,   synatpic is your freind
<Jaboia> sholsinger, thanks :D much needed. Cya
<IGxMyzt> have the xorg errors been fixed since 6.10?
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: probably
<badkitty> defaultro: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<pot> still no errors since dapper =] 
<defaultro> Pelo, i'm only 3 mins old with Ubuntu. I'm actually just burning the iso right now :)
<IGxMyzt> pot: what's the dapper number ver?
<defaultro> ok badkitty
<Asasin> Ok well maybe I'll give it a go sometime, thanks for all the help Tamo and Pelo!
<jhon> dapper its 6.06
<IowaDave> IGxMyzt: Dapper is 6.06
<mister_roboto> Pelo: sorry we didn't get it working. at least you know the cron part of it... just have to get the right command :)   the command you run should work from the command line too so you can just use your shell prompt for a quick test to verify it runs before waiting on cron to hit the next minute
<IGxMyzt> I had a serious error in 6.10
<Pelo> defaultro, when you've installed ubuntu ,  look in meny > system > admin > synaptic package manager , and have fun
<mister_roboto> pelo:  hope you get it soon  :)
<IGxMyzt> when i tried to install with the main gui disc it said xorg failed to find a display
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  I'm just amazed someone helped me
* Pelo hugs mister_roboto  tenderly 
<IowaDave> IGxMyzt: try booting your new CD as a Live CD. If ubuntu runs that way, that is a good sign it will run after installation.
<defaultro> Pelo, is that thru gui?
<Zigosity> Hello. Does anyone know if it is possible to change the permissions of a folder on a FAT32 partition in Ubuntu? I can't seem to do it.
<IGxMyzt> so i had to use alternate and then go to terminal and do a reconfigure on xorg
<freddy_> DanaG: ok.. i'm going to restart and see what happens
<mister_roboto> Pelo: lol    well at least you understand crontab well now :)
<Pelo> defaultro,  yes
<IGxMyzt> IowaDave: how do i run it as a live?
<defaultro> is there anything that's command line?
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how to crack wep keys with aircrack?
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  I wouldn'T say well but better
<IowaDave> IGxMyzt: boot from the CD.
<badkitty> Just restart with it in the tray
<goofey> is there an sshd server on the livecd?
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: apparentl the 9250 works flawlessly on ubuntu 6.06
<DanaG> freddy_: you can just log out of Gnome or KDE,
<Flannel> goofey: only if you install it
<DanaG> er,
<Pelo> defaultro,   apt ,   commands you will be using   apt-cache search keyword,   sudo apt-get install package name
<badkitty> As long  as you've burned it properly it should boot as a livecd (make sure you config your bios boot order)
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: And on 7.04?
<DanaG> you'd have to stop GDM, rmmod nvidia, then start GDM again.
<Pelo> defaultro,  are you new to linux to or just new to ubuntu ?
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: ati has ripped support out for it. so its not working on 7.04, but there is a fix.
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: Will i even have graphics when i boot into 7.04 with it?
<Cubey> Is anyone faimilar with video streams that play in winamp? (not sure what it is, maybe shoutcast video). What can play the video stream in ubuntu? I just tried VLC which works on OSX but it doesn't seem to show the window
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-796aa4d6d0477c8ed722acef1878cc5626855ae3
<Toma-> ?
<Cubey> er, show the video window
<crdlb> Toma-: his card is fully supported by the free driver
<brianski> wtf
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: yep
<brianski> i keep getting GPF (general protection fault) on amd64 linux
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: Will you be on tomorrow?
<freddy_> DanaG: how do i stop gdm? sorry.. i'm a newbie :(
<brianski> amd64 ubuntu, even
<defaultro> Pelo, I'm new to ubuntu but not linux
<goofey> Flannel: but it's n ot possible to install apps on a livecd, no?
<brianski> anyone ever seen that before?
<strabes> freddy_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Toma-> crdlb: yeh but i think ati is getting loaded by deafult
<IGxMyzt> Toma-: Time?
<tin> that was one HUGE split
<freddy_> thanks
<Zigosity> Ooonce again:
<Zigosity> Hello. Does anyone know if it is possible to change the permissions of a folder on a FAT32 partition in Ubuntu? I can't seem to do it.
<brianski> i have about 5 seconds to save my shit and htne everything freezes up and goes bonkers
<Pelo> brianski,  did you turn off mdr prottection in the bios ?
<Toma-> IGxMyzt: probably not. my car is in peril and i need to fix that :D
<crdlb> Toma-: no the free driver is used by default
<Flannel> goofey: of course it is.  Just install them like normal
<strabes> Zigosity: what command are you using?
<Brent_> hello, i was wondering if anyone knew where i can get the DVD download for ubuntu, not the CD
<Pelo> defaultro,  apt will be your friend then
<brianski> Pelo: i don't even know what that is
<defaultro> k
<brianski> Pelo: got a url with more info
<crdlb> IGxMyzt: try the feisty live cd
<Toma-> crdlb: hmm ok. well you can help him :D
<mister_roboto> Pelo: my pleasure
<Zigosity> strabes: I've been trying all day :\ I tried from nautilus, as root and as my user, and I've tried most of the commands.
<Zigosity> strabes: It just doesn't seem to want to let me
<Brent_> ?
<defaultro> this is what I will be following right? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Zigosity, mm
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> did you try doing it as root?
<Zigosity> ..yes?
<Zigosity> I just said I did.
<goofey> Flannel: no kidding - cool!  thanks!
<Pelo> brianski,  simply put it's a BIOS feature that keeps bad progs from rewriting yor master boot record , this might be an issue when isntalling grub , not sure if that is the problem you are having
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Zigosity, - attitude plz kthx
<Cubey> oh, ok, it's NSV
<brianski> uh
<Zigosity> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Sorry, frustrated
<brianski> pelo i get the gpf when i'm in linux for a few hours
<IGxMyzt> night all, ill try ubuntu on this hdd when i get a 160 for windows if something goes wrong
<Brent_> does anyone know where i can download the DVD release of ubuntu?
<DShepherd> what does the lowlatency kernel do differently?
<brianski> nothing to o with grub i don't think
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> fully understandable :)
<dieman>  /win 2
<Zigosity> : )
<Toma-> DShepherd: it give you 1000mhz timers
<DanaG> /win 3.1 in qemu-launcher / kvm
<Pelo> brianski, sorry that's just what came to mind when you said general protection fault
<DanaG> er, 3.11.  With TCP/IP!
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ok
<defaultro> ok, burn complete
<crdlb> IGxMyzt: you just got the feisty livecd in the mail right?
<DanaG> But I can't get TUN/TAP working.
<disinterested> has anyone successfully installed torcs-1.3.0?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Zigosity, after a quick google search i'm going with no
<IGxMyzt> crdlb: Yes?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> seems it doesnt support linux permissions
<ko12upt> anyone know how to open a sqfs file
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> what are you trying to do ?
<Jaboia> IGxMyzt, night. Hope you get it all sorted
<ko12upt> im trying to figure out if i can edit its contents
<DShepherd> Toma-: not sure what you mean..
<Toma-> ko12upt: is that a squashfs file?
<IowaDave> IGxMyzt: good luck and keep trying. things will look easier on another day
<Toma-> DShepherd: well you probably dont need it then :)
<Xenocide> can anyone help me mounting an EFI GPT partition?
<ko12upt> toma i dont know its on the live cd
<IGxMyzt> IowaDave: I wish that was true. I have exam preps and study guide work tomorrow.
<ko12upt> im quessing so
<strabes> Zigosity: are you trying to change the permissions of a folder? You'll have to use the -R flag in that case. Your command should be similar to this: sudo chmod 766 -R /media/disk/folder
<crdlb> IGxMyzt: direct rendering will work right on it if it's going to at all
<Pelo> brianski,  I have no idea wht it could be, look the msg up in the forum
<DShepherd> Toma-: ok :-) kool
<Toma-> ko12upt: thats a squashfs file. why do you want to open it ? :S
<IGxMyzt> night
<defaultro> Pelo, I am installing ubuntu now. Hopefully, the screen is easy to follow
<jimmy-nosound> How can I test my sound in Fiesty?
<ko12upt> hmm
<ko12upt> didnt try yet haha
<badkitty> defaultro: easy as pie
<Toma-> DShepherd: its mainly for audio work and things that need to run at close to realtime. no advantage over -generic for desktop use
<IowaDave> IGxMyzt: i meant after finals :)
<strabes> Zigosity: you should also make sure the  folder is OWNED by you (the non-root user). To do that you can do "sudo chown username:username -R /media/disk/folder"
<Xenocide> can anyone help me mounting an EFI GPT partition?
<ko12upt> toma its asking me to save it or open with
<Pelo> defaultro, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<defaultro> cool
<DShepherd> Toma-: kool.. thanks for the heads up
<Toma-> ko12upt: what on earth... why are you even accessing it?
<ko12upt> oh Toma i want to edit the fale sorry
<vanberge> out of curiosity, does anyone have cinelerra running on fiesty?
<strabes> Zigosity: the reason you do username:username is because the first one controls the user that owns the folder/file and the second one dictates the GROUP
<joe__> whats cracking fellow Irc'rs?
<strabes> ubuntu
<defaultro> nice screen I see :)
<freddy_> DanaG: i still have the nvidia blink blink! :(
<ko12upt> im just really curious and i love code so i like to check it out
<Pelo> joe__,  the wip ?
<joe__> noobie lol. sorry.
<Khrajin> What channel is wine support in?
<DanaG> That's odd.
<Pelo> Khrajin, #winehq
<Khrajin> Pelo: thx
<joe__> whats the wip?
<DanaG> If you install nvclock, perhaps you can look at whether the GPU is slowing down and speeding up.
<ko12upt> file*
<specialbuddy> how come I can't see any wireless when I iwconfig?
<Zigosity> strabes: Okay, trying it.
<Toma-> ko12upt: hmm ok. sudo mount -t squashfs -o loop,ro path/to/filesystem.squashfs mount/point/you/want
<freddy_> DanaG: ok.. let me check that
<Pelo> joe__,  just an expression   cracking the wip  ( possibly whip) to get ppl working
<ko12upt> aww thanks toma
<strabes> Zigosity: good luck
<joe__> oohh, cool.
<ash_> Anyone know if there is a gui program out there that lets me share files with the rest of my network which is windows?
<DShepherd> Toma-: since we are talking about kernels.. how different is the generic kernel from the 386 kernel? I usually install the 386 kernel..
<Toma-> ko12upt: youre welcome :) generally, you only tinker with that if you want to remaster a livecd
<joe__> might stick with that. lol
<ko12upt> :)
<ko12upt> thinking about it
<leslie> trying to get ndiswrapper working on a fiesty fawn build, for a broadcom 4311 wireless card. Need to know how to disable the ensted drivers in the kernel, and enable ndiswrapper
<Pelo> ash_,  you'll need to setup samba and share a folder or two
<joe__> so this is the ubuntu community correct?
<leslie> nested
<Toma-> DShepherd: the major difference is that -generic is compiled for 586 cpus and has SMP support, -386 is compiled for 486 machines and has no smp support
<followthewind> oh no I lost my Ubuntu CDs and cannot become cool like you guys
<ash_> Pelo can I do that through a gui or manually only?
<strabes> joe__: yes it is.
<DanaG> You can also do nvidia-settings -q all
<Pelo> joe__,  this is the ubuntu support channel
<Zigosity> strabes: It just gave me "operation not permitted" all the way down. I conclude that you can't do this to FAT32 partitions.
<joe__> great.
<Zigosity> Hmpf
<DShepherd> Toma-: hmm.. ok thanks the information again
<defaultro> ouch, Ubuntu didn't see my network cards
<Pelo> ash_, I'm realy not familiar with it , hold on I think I have a guide
<Toma-> ko12upt: i made a livecd for my g/fs dad just the other day. using this guide http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<_Ahti_> ash_: If you know anything about networking and aren't too new to linux, you shouldn't have too much trouble setting up samba :)
<WillLuong1> Hello, on my server any time I try to use apt-get it wants me to put in the cd. Is there anyway to make it so I don't have to use the CD?
<defaultro> openbsd and freebsd detected it though
<Toma-> DShepherd: no problem
<leslie> trying to get ndiswrapper working on a fiesty fawn build, for a broadcom 4311 wireless card. Need to know how to disable the integrated drivers in the kernel, and enable ndiswrapper
<strabes> Zigosity: you have to do it as root.
<Cubey> Anyone know why video wouldn't work in VLC for nsv streams?
<Cubey> VP61 codec
<ko12upt> Toma thanks :) any information i can get would be great
<Zigosity> strabes: As in like, sudo? I did that.
<Pelo> ash_, try looking here  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<ash_> _Ahti_: I know a lot about networking... not much about linux though :D
<Pelo> a good read for all
<m0u5e> anyone kow how to set default server connect ports for Xchat-gnome?
<hitmanWilly> WillLuong1: remove the cd reference in sources.list
<WillLuong1> ash_ what are you trying to get it to do?
<_Ahti_> ash_: :)
<joe__> is there a way to run .exe files in ubuntu linux?
<m0u5e> joe__: use wine
<specialbuddy> does iwconfig not work with feisty?
<Arrick> I have an apache2 server, running on Ubuntu 6.06.1 LAMP and I have a couple of virtualhosts created, however when I try to use the name of the site, it gives the same site for both names, even though both are assigned different locations.,
<Xenocide> can anyone help me mounting an EFI GPT partition?
<WillLuong1> hitmanWilly thank you
<strabes> specialbuddy: yes it does.
<ash_> Ahhh... Ubuntu has it's own share folder option
<Toma-> ko12upt: :D just dont go too overboard with the packages you tweak on the live cd. removing asian language fonts can give loads of free space if you do try to rip it apart
<_Ahti_> joe_: Use a WINE for free, or CrossOver Office for $$$
<hitmanWilly> np
<Pelo> joe__,  .exe fils are  window executables they won't run natively in linux , you need something liike wine to do it  www.winehq.org
<ash_> WillLuong1:  Just transfer files between my desktop (ubuntu) and windows laptop
<defaultro> Pelo, what should I do? The network devices were not detected
<IowaDave> ash_: in addition to setting up the file sharing, you may also need to create a samba user on your ubuntu machine for the windows clients to access.
<fed> does anyone know how to set up a reply file for ident2?
<strabes> Zigosity: that's weird. i have no idea.... i just know that fat32 is basically the worst filesystem ever, especially for large disks. If it's an external HDD you're doing this to, make it ext3
<m0u5e> ash_: theres a better way to do that
<specialbuddy> well I can see wireless signals but not with iwconfig
<ash_> IowaDave: kk tthanks
<Pelo> defaultro,  can you be more specific what kind of network devices ?
<Cubey> Anyone know why video wouldn't work in VLC for nsv streams? (VP61 codec the stream info says)
<dr_willis> ash_,  i often use winscp and ssh to get a few files ttransfered with little hassles.
<ash_> m0u5e: how?
<ko12upt> oh i want to load asian fonts and make that cd run them in kde for menus and things so my father in law can use it :P
<m0u5e> ash_: you can directly connect to the windows $ shares
<m0u5e> ash_: if you are an administrator
<defaultro> Pelo, it's a broadcom network device
<ko12upt> only problem is they dont have khmer fonts on the cd
<strabes> ash_: Just use FTP. It's FAR easier than setting up samba. Heres' the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218630%20
<defaultro> it's detected by FreebSD and OPenbsd
<Toma-> ko12upt: ahhh. good luck :D
<dr_willis> Cubey,  seen some video codecs that are well. lets say uncommon. that vlc dosent uspport them.
<ash_> Errr... dr_willis that will get a little repetative...
<m0u5e> ash_: just type in smb://(computername)
<IowaDave> m0u5e: i think ash_ is trying to reach the linux box from windows, not the other way around?
<ash_> m0u5e:  thanks
<ko12upt> toma ill need it
<m0u5e> iowadave: oh? :X
<dr_willis> Cubey,  most notiabally some of the malware-codecs and some from various XXX sites.
<Cubey> dr_willis: On the OSX release of VLC, it works
<Pelo> defaultro,  I seem to remember someone mentionning an issue with broadcom  , you'll have to look it up in the forum tho,  www.ubuntuforums.com
<m0u5e> ash_: ... yeah i dont know then ash_ ... if you just wanna transfer files, i recommend using the linux box to connect to windows :)
<dr_willis> ash_,  depeds on how often you want to do stuff.
<jimmy-nosound> lol, my sound wasnt working until i used the external volume control on my laptop, im such a fool
<defaultro> ok
<Toma-> ko12upt: naaah :D its easy and fun. trust me!
<Pelo> defaultro, are we talking a router here ?
<Zigosity> strabes: Here's the full story: The disk in question is a partition on the HD I have windows installed on. I want to make it shared over my network while I'm on ubuntu, because some people here need to access certain files on it. I haven't had any success getting this to work, and I've been working on it all week.
<_Ahti_> m0u5e: But that doesn't necessarily allow you to share files between networked linux/windows computers
<Zigosity> Although, admittedly, I'm a linux noob.
<defaultro> Pelo, a server machine
<IowaDave> ash_: which way is the data moving? it is very easy to open a windows share from ubuntu using nautilus, the default desktop. it is more work to access shares on ubuntu from windows.
<ash_> Both ways... my sister is on a windows machine... I am on a linux machine... sometimes I want to transfer her files... I think samba is the best option.... shouldnt be too bad
<Zigosity> Ash, good luck man. Good luck : |.
<ash_> sometimes she wants to share files with me too... and they tend to be huge files...
<dr_willis> samba is normally fairly easy to get going.
<ash_> Heh thanks :D I'll figure it out
<Pelo> defaultro, that's a bit over my head,  I'm just your basic home super-user,  well I was in windows,  now I'm a linux uber-noob
<joe__> where can I get how to videos on linux os's?
<IowaDave> ash_, samba is the way to go. check around the forums for howtos on reaching ubuntu shares from windows.
<Fezzler> When I try to use System>Administration>Shared Folders is says NSF and SMB.  Should I do that?  Trying to get samba working on Ubuntu
<_Ahti_> ash_: Just run "sudo apt-get install smbclient smbfs" and that should give you.. stuff
<zerokill88> anyone know of a converting software that will convert .dat files to mpeg or anything else? i haerd mencoder can do it but i dont think i have the right libraries for it.help PLEASE???
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<followthewind> Will my computer become horribly disabled in any way in terms of compatability after I install Linux
<ash_> Cool.. thank you
<ko12upt> :) sure the easy part i wont believe and the fun part maybe :P plus im going to flip it inside out might take me awhile im going to add some of my own programs i made into it too.
<m0u5e> _Ahti_: i thought he just wants to "Just transfer files between my desktop (ubuntu) and windows laptop"
<defaultro> Pelo, also, ubuntu sees the 2 physical drives. But I have a hardware RAID
<Pelo> joe__, what do you mean ?
<strabes> Zigosity: are you ssh'ing onto that box or something? Are you trying to use samba? Just use FTP if you're sharing files. It's much easier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218630%20
<joe__> like tutorial videos
<freddy_> DanaG: at which speed should my card be running? some idea?
<fed> !ident
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> joe__,  there was a ubuntu tutorial video site in the works.. not been to it in ages.
<_Ahti_> m0u5e: Still, for more permanent solutions you should always configure samba
<DanaG> oh, ssh in feisty has a bug when asking for passwords.
<ko12upt> they're python and c+ based
<Zigosity> I'm trying to use samba, and FTP isn't really an option.
<Pelo> defaultro,  agian I think you need to do a little work to get raids working but it is doable   you'll probably benefit from this  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<Pelo> joe__, to make video or to play them 6
<Pelo> ?
<Fezzler> samba is difficult for newbies
<Cubey> strange, VP61 it should be suppported.......
<defaultro> ok
<dr_willis> DanaG,  oh? ive not noticed any bug.
<defaultro> RAID is already configured in the hardware
<_Ahti_> Fezzler: I dont think so
<levander`> Is sun-java6-jdk working out of the box from the repositories?  I've just had hell getting java to work in the past when I pulled it outta the Canonical repositories.
<m0u5e> _Ahti_ I suppose... only time i access my windows computer, is to back up stuff though, so directly connecting suits my needs
<_Ahti_> Fezzler: Its not that difficult if the person already knows about networking in general :)
<followthewind> hey I thought you wanted me to join your ubuntu klub
<IowaDave> Fezzler: i agree. but working through it makes a person a bit less new.
<_Ahti_> m0u5e: :)
<m0u5e> _Ahti: do you know of any synchronization tools between windows & linux for specific folders?
<Pelo> levander`,  you need to install it
<lobster> any channels for irc noobs?
<jimmy-nosound> levander: I had no problems with sun jvm
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joe__> play them
<Pelo> lobster, #xchat maybe , or #help
<Xenocide> can anyone help me mounting an EFI GPT partition?
<Fezzler> I want to learn and I'm ready to go.  What do I do?  I've installed and removed samba
<levander`> Pelo: you mean install it other than just with apt-get?
<Pelo> !restricted > joe__   check your pm windows for instrutions
<Fezzler> trying a second run at it
<levander`> jimmy-nosound: thanks
<m0u5e> _Ahti_: i was thinking about just using synctoy (provided by microsofting) using wine, since I don't do it much, and I already have synctoy settings), but i'd like to use a native application if one exists
<_Ahti_> m0u5e: Well, depends...
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  read that 'using samba book' thats in the repos. :)
<dr_willis> !find usingsamba
<jimmy-nosound> levander: I just aptituded it
<Pelo> levander,  no , apt-get will do , or synaptic,  it's just not part of the default install
<dr_willis> i forget what package its in.
<m0u5e> _ahti_: lol (microsoft... dont know why i added the ting)
<ubotu> Package/file usingsamba does not exist in feisty
<Zigosity> strabes: I'm trying to use samba, and FTP isn't really an option.
<Zigosity> O_o
<dr_willis> !find samba
<autoklauen> hi, somehow ubuntu does no longer detect my soundcard as I log in. Though at the log-in prompt it is playing the login-sound. this is the message i get when trying alsamixer : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device . im using dapper drake
<Zigosity> Why did I just do that
<ubotu> Found: python-samba, samba, samba-common, samba-dbg, samba-doc (and 6 others)
<_Ahti_> m0u5e: Well, i never use synctoy
<Fezzler> don't I need NSF or SMB installed as Shared Folders is asking?
<dr_willis> samba-doc has several html books on samba ussage.
<joe__> cool thanxz a bunch. : )
<followthewind> plz
<Pelo> !sound | autoklauen
<ubotu> autoklauen: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jimmy-nosound> levander:  I had to use the sun jvm to get the java plugin working in Firefox2
<_Ahti_> Fezzler: i think all you need is packages "smbclient" and "smbfs"
<m0u5e> _Ahti_: I want something with a GUI, not command line... i have too many things to be synced, and it changes often
<Pelo> followthewind,  ubuntu will not brake yoru computer, unless you ask it to
<followthewind> ok cool
<Toma-> ko12upt: my advise to you it make a note of the size of the default unsquashed filesystem.
<strabes> Zigosity: why is ftp not an option? It's so easy to set up. You just install zeroconf on both computers and ftp directly...
<ko12upt> Toma this is going to be alot of fun
<followthewind> I was going to install it out of boredom but I lost the CDs
<Pelo> followthewind,  it 's just one cd
<ko12upt> Toma already did that one step ahead of myself
<_Ahti_> m0u5e: Well, i'm not sure about such applications for GNOME, but KDE has a GREAT application called smb4k
<strabes> Zigosity: I don't know anything about samba except that it's hard to set up and configure.
<followthewind> oh right but I ordered 3
<Pelo> followthewind,  just download and burn it
<Fezzler> I wonder of someone is certain I need just "smbclient" and "smbfs"?
<m0u5e> _Ahti_: is it stable in gnome?
<DanaG> Google for "ssh password slow feisty" without quotes.
<followthewind> How big a download is it
<dr_willis> samba hard? hmm.. normally i get it going in just a few min on a new install. well i do have to install that samba package first. :)
<Toma-> ko12upt: told you! make sure you know how big default size is (not the squashedfs), so you can add/remove to the correct cd size
<Pelo> 600 meg or so
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<jimmy-nosound> Is there any other GUIs for Hamachi other then gHamachi?
<Zigosity> strabes: Because teaching people here how to use FTP will just cause problems >_<. I know. I'm honestly thinking this isn't possible.
<_Ahti_> Fezzler: I'm pretty damn sure, you'll just need to set up the writable hard-drives on your networked windows pc
<followthewind> No thanks bro I have dialup
<Pelo> ok folks I am out, way past my bed time here
<Pelo> g'night
<nelsonuwp> how do I s-video out a clone of my screen?
<Zigosity> strabes: People in here yesterday told me that FAT32 won't let you change permissions, which makes sharing hard :\
<ko12upt> oh yea i checked the cd to see
<strabes> Zigosity: make a nautilus shortcut to the drive on the desktop :) Sorry I can't help you
<dr_willis> samba does have a lot of  options however. :) most of which people dont need.
<Zigosity> np.
<Zigosity> I'll deal with it.
<ko12upt> i think ill use a dvd :P
<m0u5e> _Ahti_: I'm hearing a lot of good things about KDE, and it seems like there are currently more apps for it... but the last time I checked, I didn't like the feel, and felt it was more messy than gnome
<Zigosity> Might just go back to windows :\ lol
<pyCube> hmm.. brand new feisty install.. wireless network.. net speeds often slow to relative crawl, have to do /etc/init.d/networking restart, then speeds go back up to max.. any ideas?
<strabes> Zigosity: I think that is true. I had problems with my fat32 partition until i made it ext3
<m0u5e> _Ahti_: also it crashed more often :(
<dr_willis> Zigosity,  a vfat or ntfs partition has its 'permissions' set when mounted. as a work around of mimitations in the vfat/ntfs compared to other - filesystems.
<ko12upt> <---------------wonders if that would work??
<dr_willis> Zigosity,  so thats correct.
<freddy_> DanaG: i'm so mad at nvidia+ubuntu+beryl right now! :(
<_Ahti_> m0u5e: It should be, i mean, if you install smb4k (which is easy to put up) it will install all the dependancies, BUT it'll chew up more CPU/RAM when its running the kde libraries on the background
<Zigosity> Hurrah, I'm correct.
<timothy_> anyone know how to make keyring stop asking me every time i log in for a password for my wifi?
<Toma-> ko12upt: yep. just make sure you dont go overboard and use more than 4gb for the squashed fs :D
<Toma-> but thats pretty hard to do.
<levander> I'm looking at the "apt-cache show" output for a package.  What's the difference between the Maintainer and Original-Maintainer fields?
<m0u5e> _Ahti_ yeah, thats something I'm willing to sacrifice, im only going to be syncing occasionally anyways
<strabes> pyCube: just comment out all the interfaces except auto lo and iface lo inet loopback in /etc/network/interfaces
<Zigosity> dr_willis: Is there any way of changing the permissions that are set when mounted?
<strabes> pyCube: and let networkmanager handle them
<Zigosity> >_<
<_Ahti_> m0u5e: Personally, i prefer KDE, (i'm using GNOME, but... yeah) It has a lot more X-applications for it, making it simpler for newbies and pro's alike :D
<levander> Is the original maintainer where the package comes downstream from?
<ko12upt> toma :) ill use one of them 6$ cds 8.7 gigs or something like that
<Toma-> ko12upt: also keep in mind that its going to be running from RAM so dont think you can run massive programs with ease
<timothy_> ...
<m0u5e> _Ahti_: i do like their built in share/bandwidth manager :)
<DanaG> I can't stand KDE for one reason: I find it feels BULKY to me.
<ko12upt> toma would i be able to install it
<DanaG> Oh, and bulky != bloaty.
<ko12upt> with everything i put on there
<m0u5e> _Ahti_: gnome is just so nicely organized though... its simple and easy to use
<Toma-> ko12upt: yep. just update the package manifest, i think
<_Ahti_> m0u5e: Yeah, KDE is great, its a lot more, erm... "integrated" than Gnome, for example... Gnome depends on other applications to do simple tasks for it.. but in KDE its all KDE
<dr_willis> Zigosity,  not that i am aware of. Never really had to worry about it much.
<Toma-> ko12upt: its one of the steps on that guide i spammed you
<Zigosity> Heh
<strabes> m0u5e: KDE has many more options and is more powerful imo
<levander> I just don't think Ubuntu has put as much effort into organizing their KDE desktop as they have their GNOME desktop.
<m0u5e> _Ahti_ thats partly why i dont like KDE though, i dont like that everything has a "K" in it, so to say
<dr_willis> Zigosity,  windows can read/write to ext2/3 now. :) so i rarely need to use vfat partitions any more
<levander> There were like 5 different places to make settings for your theme in KDE.  In GNOME, there's one dialog.
<Zigosity> dr_willis: Formatting the drive is -not- an option. I need the data on it.
<ko12upt> i saved it to my bookmark :)
<nelsonuwp> how do I clone my computer?
<_Ahti_> m0u5e: KDE isn't any harder... and the KDE today is faster that what it was before... i find KDE faster than GNOME
<levander> m0u5e: everything having a g though is okay though?
<strabes> m0u5e: That problem is getting better, (fewer applications have K in them now)  After you figure out what each application does then it's better.
<vanberge> has DivX pretty much been replaced by Xvid ?  seem that most encoders now focus on the xvid
<Toma-> nelsonuwp: with the dd command
<guycook> Hello, Guy can 'break' 7.04 by messing with xorg.conf so much that it wouldn't boot :(  , reinstalling now, i'll be more careful.
<_Ahti_> m0u5e: Yeah, well... gnome has a lot of g's too
<Fezzler> okay, here goes nothing, I'm gonna pull trigger on >sudo apt-get install samba, right?
<nelsonuwp> and what the hell is this pidgin thing that just came up on my computer
<dr_willis> Zigosity,  copy it over somewher then. back it up. ONE thing ive learhed the hard way. If y9our data is THAT impiorntant - BACK it up. You could lose it NOW at any time. :)
<nelsonuwp> Toma-: dd command?
<guycook> Guy's problem, is the xorg.conf wouldn't save the new settings.
<vanberge> guycook,  i dont think so
<Flannel> nelsonuwp: Pidgin isn't in ubuntu, so you mustve installed it yourself
<Toma-> nelsonuwp: yep. see the command 'man dd'
<strabes> guycook: you don't have to do that. simply boot into the live cd and copy the xorg.conf from there and replace the one on your hard drive with the one from the live cd
<DanaG> dd is inefficient.
<dr_willis> Zigosity,  you dont want to know the # of people ive seen the last 3 months that have had hd's just Die on them :)
<levander> nelsonuwp: dd on the command line will make a backup image of your disk, i think you can also use parted as a menu driven system, and gparted or kparted(?) as GUI's
<m0u5e> _Ahti_ not as much as KDE still :D
<jimmy-nosound> nelsonuwp: try this http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<vanberge> guycook, xorg.conf will mess up your GUI, but your system would still boot theoretically
<Zigosity> dr_willis: I know, I know... So, if I changed it to ext3, I would still be able to use it from windows?
* DanaG uses faubackup
<DanaG> http://fs-driver.org
<levander> nelsonuwp: pidgin is the latest version of gaim.  AOL made gaim change their name.
<_Ahti_> m0u5e: and more importantly... its just a name, most applications for kde are made by independent developers, just by adding a "K" in to the name doesn't make it bad :P
<DanaG> for ext2&3 in Windows.
<dr_willis> Zigosity,  yes. I use that fs-driver all the time :)
<m0u5e> _ahti_ no no , i dont mean literally having a K in it
<cein> i've never had a hard drive die
<nelsonuwp> levander: so your sayin im screwed
<m0u5e> _ahti_ i mean like, its all tightly bundled and all pretty much produced with the same feeling
<Flannel> levander, nelsonuwp: Pidgin isn't in Ubuntu yet.  It's still GAIM in feisty.  Pidgin will be in Gutsy.
<guycook> strabes, thanks but I"m past the point of doing that it will just take a few minutes for the new install
<m0u5e> _Ahti_ i like the integration, but i find it sometimes lacks diversity, and i just don't like what it looks/feels like sometimes
<Zigosity> Why does this have to be so damn complicated -__-
<nelsonuwp> sorry guys.. i didnt mean clone as in hard disk i meant clone as in monitor
<nelsonuwp> like out s-video on my laptop
<guycook> strabes, I believe you're right about copying that, but I just get impatient sometimes....
<clockmaker> how can i get rid of a totally white screen after installing beryl?
<Zigosity> I don't understand WHY I can't just share the stupid FAT32 partition as it is.
<_Ahti_> m0u5e: KDE is much more customisable than GNOME will ever be... So, you can pretty much change it all to suit your needs
<Toma-> nelsonuwp: oh. like 2 displays?
<Flannel> clockmaker: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support
<clockmaker> ty
<levander> nelsonuwp: screwed how?
<m0u5e> _Ahti_ hmm yeah, i have been planning to check it out... don't wanna lose hope in gnome yet thougH :)
<nelsonuwp> toma-:yeah
<strabes> guycook: oh, then go for it.
<nelsonuwp> levander: wasnt gaim like adware or spyware.. thats how i remember it
<lightrush> any1 to know how to install Ubuntu over a Software RAID0?
<Toma-> nelsonuwp: simplest solution is a VGA splitter, but do you have 2 video out ports?
<Luke9511> what would cause fglrx drivers to mess up the xserver to where i cant boot into kde or gnome?
<levander> nelsonuwp: no, gaim is a very fine multiprotocol chat program
<nelsonuwp> toma-: laptop
<Apeezee> Why is totem telling me i can't play a DVD because i don't have the right plugin?
<nelsonuwp> toma-: so no
<levander> nelsonuwp: people compare it to commercial software like Trillian Pro
<_Ahti_> m0u5e: :) I like KDE... it really is great, Gnome is good also, but its not as good imo
<Toma-> nelsonuwp: ahh.
<levander> or Trillian Plus, forget what it's called
<m0u5e> _ahti_ oops
<strabes> trillian? blasphemy!!!
<Toma-> nelsonuwp: im not too sure sorry :<
<Faith> hey, need some help installing
<NemesisD> hi im on the phone trying to help my boss get some data from a tape drivre
<guycook> strabes, you don't happen to be running on an nvidia dual monitor card ?
<m0u5e> anyone know of getting an intellimouse to work without having to do the whole imwheel thing?
<nelsonuwp> toma-: i dont even need a double display just switch it
<levander> Apeezee: you need some packages installed that has those plugins, one of those packages has CSS, i forget the names, maybe search the wiki for them?
<Toma-> NemesisD: cool! tape drives!
<NemesisD> he can't find it in lshw -C disk or device manager, where should we look next? its plugged in via a PCI adapter
<NemesisD> Toma-, i know :/
<Fezzler> okay, samba package installed.  Now edit the smb.conf?
<strabes> guycook: nope. ATI X1400 laptop
<levander> NemesisD: i'm blind guessing, but there is a lspci command he could try
<levander> NemesisD: i'd also try #ubuntu-server for that stuff
<strabes> guycook: You can just ask your question in this channel though. Somebody is bound to know the answer to your problem.
<NemesisD> he can't find the card in there unfortunately
<_Ahti_> I don't understand this bs, i can't watch a video online with any reasonable speed... but downloading updates, etc works just fine!!! Is there something wrong with Firefox? Why can't it download videos off youtube(etc) without taking hours
<Zigosity> dr_willis: Is there any particular reason why Linux people decided that FAT32 just shouldn't be shared, or are they just mean >_<.
<Faith> i've got a dead stop on my install, someone help?
<Toma-> NemesisD: you might want to try turning acpi off in the kernel boot options as that usually screws with PCI slots, but use that as a last resort
<m0u5e> hehe anyone know what the mac-theme window panel is called?
<_Ahti_> Faith: Depends, what kind of issue is it?
<Toma-> NemesisD: what kinda of PCI card is it? some sort of controller card?
<Fezzler> why can't I find #ubuntu-server in my room list
<Felarin> Faith : What happened during your installation? Feisty?
<Faith> my install went fine all the way to the detecting hardware stage
<Faith> yes, Feisty
<levander> m0u5e: you mean the dock?
<m0u5e> levander: yeah
<Faith> then the blue screen is blank
<guycook> strabes, thank you, my question is does Ubuntu 7.04 support xinerama, that is having 2 monitors side by side instead of having the wideview of 2 monitors combined into one big wide screen?
<autoklauen> ok Pelo i found the !sound ratehr useless , sorry. Thing is that for the last 4 months there has absolutely been no prblem with the sound. Now , after a rarely done reboot, i can no longer access alsamixer , or hear any sounds when im logged in. but at the log in prompt i do hear the login sound.
<Faith> the drive's spinning, but nothing's happening
<NemesisD> Toma-, its an adaptec raid card i think
<steven_> I HAVE A QUESTIOM
<levander> Fezzler: just type "/join #ubuntu-server"
<m0u5e> levander:fezzler: type in /join #ubuntu-server
<m0u5e> levander: oops
<guycook> or better do I run  the nvidia-settings just as the user?
<m0u5e> :levander: ignore that last one haha
<levander> NemesisD: you know, Canonical does offer commercial support if that's what you need
<steven_> is there a way to manage applications downloaded from the internet instead of a manager so that they all appeat in one window???
<Toma-> NemesisD: can you see the raid card at all?
<nelsonuwp> does  anyone know how to output my screen to my s-video thing on my laptop?
<levander> NemesisD: http://canonical.com/support
<NemesisD> Toma-, i think all its detecting is the onboard raid card
<ColdBeer> hey is Fedora or Red hat better than ubuntu?
<m0u5e> nelsonuwp: there should be a button you can press on your laptop (default button)
<levander> nelsonuwp: have you tried just plugging it in and see what happens?
<Toma-> NemesisD: see it with this.. 'cat /proc/scsi/scsi'
<levander> ColdBeer: this channel is too busy for trolling
<nelsonuwp> levander: yeah nothing
<SurfnKid> how do i look for a file extension
<SurfnKid> *.ico?
<nelsonuwp> m0u5e: i dont see a button
<m0u5e> nelsonuwp: so when you plug it in nothing happens?
<strabes> SurfnKid: the "file extensions" in linux aren't like like they are in windows
<NemesisD> Toma-, k hold ill tell him
<SurfnKid> strabes, how do i find an icon file then
<nelsonuwp> m0u5e: correct
<levander> SurfnKid: "ls *.ico" will list all files that end in .ico in the current directory
<ColdBeer> levander i wasn't trolling whats do u mean?
<Faith> so no one knows what's up with my install?
<Xenocide> can anyone help me mounting an EFI GPT partition?
<Toma-> NemesisD: also, 'dmesg | grep st0' might show something useful
<strabes> SurfnKid: just run "locate .ico"
<SurfnKid> levander, how about a specific set of folders
<SurfnKid> ok
<ion> Anyone know how to set a terminal app in gnome menu so it Does Not Close after execution, what cmd argument do I use
<m0u5e> nelsonuwp: hmmm...
<Fezzler> no takers in #ubuntu-server to help configure smb.conf  :(
<penikio> hi everybody
<levander> ColdBeer: that guestion is very general, there are a hundred different answers, it'll be easier for you to pick one at random, try it, if you don't like it, try the other to find your answer
<badkitty> Which applications are best used for Remote Desktop between ubuntu and Windows?
<Flannel> Fezzler: #ubuntu-server isn't for support.  This room is.
<penikio> is there anyone that i can have have private chat for virtualization technology of ubuntu 7.04?
<Toma-> ion: you could add 'sleep 10s' after the commmand you run, thatll leave it open for 10 secs?
<Fezzler> Flannel: Thanks.  I was directed to ubuntu-server for samba setup qs
<gifpro> anyone know how to install plugins to gaim/pidgin in ubuntu?
<guycook> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174  found a dual monitor 'how to' in forums, should help quite a lot
<ion> Toma-, I want the terminal to stay open so I can make commands
<ion> or issue it cmds
<levander> badkitty: I know there's VNC.  There's also a remote desktop icon in System -> Administration that I've never clicked on.  You could see what that does.
<m0u5e> nelsonuwp: what graphics card do you have?
<Toma-> ion: oh, add 'bash' after it maybe?
<levander> Flannel: what's #ubuntu-server there for?
<badkitty> levander: I want to be able to connect to a remote pc outside my LAN (so over internet)
<Faith> I'm dyin' here...
<levander> Flannel: topic from #ubuntu-server says "Ubunt Server discussion and support"
<badkitty> Can VNC do it?
<levander> badkitty: I'm sure VNC can.  I've never done it personally.  I was just giving you some places to look.
<NemesisD> Toma-, nothing on the dmesg or the cat
<guycook> ahah! first step is to backup the xorg.conf (which would've been great had I done that the first 'try')
<JammasterJay> Today i installed "beagle", a script to locate my wifi card and a number of apps from "add/remove".  Now, all my desktop icons are gone, as is any access to my home file through the "places" menu, under the places menu is "Desktop", "search" and Create DVD...what happened to all my stuff?
<Fezzler> dr_Willis: help with snb.conf?
<badkitty> Cool, I figured vnc could probably do it, just wanted to see if anyone knew of some other options
<_Ahti_> WHAT! Its amazing what a system update can fix T_T'
<Toma-> NemesisD: dang. sounds like the raid controller isnt getting seen at all. try another PCI slot, turn acpi off and boot again?
<NemesisD> Toma-, how do you turn acpci off?
<levander> badkitty: click on that "Remote Desktop" option in the System -> Administration menu.  SEe what that is.  I've never checked.
<bluecat9> badkitty, what OS is the remote pc running that you want to connect to?
<levander> badkitty: that's probably the "recommended" Ubuntu way of connecting.
<levander> bluecat9: it's Windows
<badkitty> bluecat9: I would like to be able to connect to winxp and linux
<nelsonuwp> ok so totem movie player has a tv-out selection in the preferences
<bluecat9> levander, that's under Preferences and is for letting someone connect to you :)
<Toma-> NemesisD: select your kernel in grub, hit e, select the kernel line, hit e, add "acpi=off" and press b
<Faith> does anyone know why I have a blank blue box in the middle of my screen?
<nelsonuwp> but it wont let me select tv out
<bluecat9> badkitty, then like levander said, vnc is a good way to go.
<autoklauen> this is the result i get from trying alsamixer : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device   , and i can not access preferences as sugested on the !sound link pasted.
<NemesisD> Toma-, do you think he'd benefit from trying this on a machine with native scsi support?
<bullgard4> What is meant with a 'kernel object file'?
<ion> Anyone know how to set a terminal app in gnome menu so it Does Not Close after execution, what cmd argument do I use
<Toma-> NemesisD: yes.
<xris_> autoklauen: I jsut noticed what you're talking about. I get the same thing
<levander> bluecat9: interesting, i just clicked on it, got some dialog i didn't wanna fill out, so i didn't figure it out myself, thanks
<Toma-> NemesisD: otherwise, you said it had onboard raid?
<badkitty> bluecat9: great I will have to check out the docs for vnc then... I was at their website a few days ago... it coul use a little beautification...
<NemesisD> Toma-, yes but i ithink its sata
<Toma-> NemesisD: bugger :)
<NemesisD> i know :/
<levander> ion: man gnome-terminal
<SurfnKid> how can i convert a png to ico?
<autoklauen> xris_ , ok did you manage to get it working somehow ?
<tree> hello
<levander> SurfnKid: i'd check gnome, open the png, then save it as an ico
<bluecat9> badkitty, np, to connect from linux to a remote machine running vnc server just use Internet > Terminal Service Client and set Protocol to VNC.
<Toma-> "NEVER EVER buy or attempt to use any Adaptec SCSI RAID products as they are garbage"
<Toma-> :D
<tree> can somebody please help me with a soundcard issue
<Xenocide> can anyone help me mounting an EFI GPT partition?
* unikon is away: AFK  
<SurfnKid> levander, gnome?
<NemesisD> Toma-, say wha? hes super loyal to adaptec i think
<Toma-> !away > unikon
<tonsofpcs> how can I change the X login system settings?  I try going to change setting, I put the root password, it starts drawing the config window, then it dumps out and restarts itself  [ubuntustudio - feisty] 
<m0u5e> if we have gaim 2.0beta, how do we upgrade to pidgeon 2.0?
<Toma-> NemesisD: well dont tell him that :)
<xris_> autoklauen: no, I never have. ever since I installed dapper it's been like that through 3 releases. SB Live! value
* unikon is back (gone 00:00:32)
<m0u5e> is ubuntu going to release an update? :X
<NemesisD> Toma-, gotcha ;)
<tree> i have an onboard sis soundcard that is only in one channel so i got a pci soundblaster card but kmix keeps revertung to the onboard instead of the new creative soundcard
<nelsonuwp> I dont remember if I have an ATI or an nVidia is there a way to tell?
<bluecat9> m0u5e, http://www.getdeb.net/download.php?release=817&fpos=0 (deb)
<levander> bluecat9: can I use that Terminal Service Client to connect to that Windows Remote Desktop thing they've got on Windows XP also??
<tree> the ensoniq card shows up in kmix and i can click it but still no sound
<pyCube> bah..
<badkitty> Well then Im guessing that RDP should be able to connect to a windows desktop (RDP is windows remote protocol)
<pyCube> i dont get network manager
<Flannel> levander: #ubuntu-server is for the server team.  Although, apparently recently theyve started doing a smidge of support there too.  This is stil probably your best bet for server support
<bluecat9> levander, yes, just set Protocol to RDPv5
<pyCube> what is it supposed to do?
<autoklauen> xris_ , okay i see . i never had any problems untill last night, and ive been using dapper for about a year now
<pyCube> besides make a spinny icon for a little while?
<bluecat9> levander, RDP will work but i think the v5 gives you clipboard support?
<m0u5e> bluecat9: thx
<bluecat9> m0u5e, np
<SurfnKid> !ico
<Toma-> NemesisD: ive got to go. sorry i couldnt help. good luck!
<bluecat9> m0u5e, Pidgin will auto import your Gaim settings..
<levander> bluecat9: awesome, i saw that in the list box, i was wondering what RDPv5 was.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ico - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> bluecat9: in the future, will i just be able to download upates for pidgin using my update manager?
<m0u5e> bluecat9: or will ihave to reinstall every update? :X
<bluecat9> m0u5e, yes
<tree> is there a way to disable my onboard soundcard ? so i can use my creative labs pci soundcard
<m0u5e> bluecat9: aweeeesoomme :) thx
<bluecat9> m0u5e, Pidgin will be added to the main repos soon
<unikon> Any idea when Pidgin  will be available in ubuntus synaptic?
<LokiListens> hey everyone.  i have a problem here.  i installed a login manager theme, and it was apparently buggy, now i can only get my ubuntu box to let me in in recovery mode, where i can't get gdmsetup to run.  any ideas?
<xris_> autoklauen: well, yours is probably a different issue then. I've seen many posts around the palce from people who've had alsa working, then screwed it somewhow and are trying to fix it. you could check those out in google.
<wilo> hey, does anyone know a easy simple to use .gif creator for ubuntu/linux?
<bluecat9> m0u5e, Pidgin will not interfere with Gaim install.. no worries
<guycook> Looks like the "Twin View" is the best bet for setting up the nvidia card, do I run the nvidia-settings as sudo ?  Would someone please retype the command to set the sudo password please?
<badkitty> bluecat9: If my buddies accross the internet and through a router, how could I dial into his machine? Would I have to configure his router to forward traffic or can I do it another way?
<xris_> tree: disable it in bios...
<Faith> okay, come on....I get to the detecting hardware step, and then after it detects, it blanks out... anyone???
<levander> bluecat9: you mean it will be added for Gutsy?  I thought they didn't add stuff between releaes.
<pyCube> the only way i can get wifi to work is to manually set it up (static or dhcp).. trying to let networkmanager do it results in nothing at all.. i select my wifi netork, the icon spins.. the stops and no worky
<tree> xris thanks
<tree> is that easy to do
<xris_> tree: yes, it should be easy.
<m0u5e> bluecat9: do you recommend i uninstall gaim before install pigin?
<pisq> memory stick shows error on , does that mean it's
<pisq> dead
<m0u5e> bluecat9: or will it automatically rename everything, and change the installation for me :)
<bluecat9> levander, repos are updated all the time.. but i'm not sure when it will be added.. could be with Gutsy.. :)
<Flannel> levander: Gutsy isn't released yet.  Feisty won't have it.
<bluecat9> m0u5e, no.. i have both installed
<penikio> why it's so difficult to find any information regarding to virtualization of ubuntu feisty
<levander> guycook: sudo user's the user's password who types sudo
<bluecat9> m0u5e, pidgin will not interfere with gaim..
<penikio> anyone can give me a lead
<m0u5e> bluecat9: but i only need one, whats the point in leaving gaim on my computer? :X
<levander> guycook: to change the sudo password, change your password
<tonsofpcs> how can I change GDM settings other than the built-in config thing [it is crashing on load for some reason] ?
<bluecat9> badkitty, em i don't know anything about dialing in.. as in dial-up
<badkitty> peniko: you want to create a virtual appliance of feisty? VMWARE??
<penikio> no
<levander> tonsofpcs: I wonder if "dpkg-reconfigure gdm" would work??
<LokiListens> did anyone have any ideas on that problem with my gdmsetup?
<Faith> anyone? come on... I really need to get this done
<badkitty> bluecat9: not dialup... accross the internet- get to his pc even though hes behind a router
<penikio> i am thinking to migrate some servers to feisty
<guycook> levander, I only have my user name and password, haven't made the first sudo passwd
<bluecat9> m0u5e, your call.. dunno
<penikio> but i need to learn about the virtualization of feisty first
<Flannel> guycook: your user is made, which means youre sudo password is done.
<bluecat9> badkitty, if there is no firewall in the way and he's not using NAT then you can go right in.. assuming the ISP hasn't blocked the port
<levander> penikio: Xen is prolly the best way, not a lotta people are doing it, especially in this channel which is most home users, that's why little info
<Flannel> guycook: sudo doesn't have it's own password, it uses your user's
<wilo> hey, does anyone know a easy simple to use .gif creator for ubuntu/linux?
<RagingBull> how do I disable/enable window decor
<penikio> i want to make image of my ubuntu 6.06 server as a VMware appliance
<m0u5e> bluecat9: okay, regardless, thx :)
<levander> guycook: sudo's password is the user's password who types sudo
<penikio> anyone have the idea?
<buckrogerz> what pkg do i need to compile things in ubuntu?
<guycook> Flannel, ok, thanks
<bluecat9> m0u5e, np
<badkitty> bluecat9: if there are say three computers behind the router, what do I do to specify a certain one?
<Flannel> !compile | buckrogerz
<ubotu> buckrogerz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<levander> wilo: inkscape or gimp?  i've never done it
<guycook> levander, thanks to you too, be patient please it's my 2nd day
<Flannel> buckrogerz: build-essential
<m0u5e> levander/wilo: inkscape is for vectoring, gimp is for bitmap editting
<buckrogerz> Flannel, thanks
<RagingBull> guycook: if you need to run as root and don't want to type the pass everytime do "sudo su -" (without the quotes)
<tonsofpcs> thanks, i'll try, levander
<RagingBull> guycook: but be careful lol
<Flannel> RagingBull, guycook, not sudo su -, use `sudo -i`
<pisq> how do you test SRAM sticks?
<bluecat9> badkitty, that probably means he is using NAT which means someone will have to configure the router
<guycook> RagingBull, on my second install I"ll be careful this time.
<RagingBull> Flannel: that works for me I just used it
<Flannel> !worksforme | RagingBull
<ubotu> RagingBull: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bluecat9> badkitty, usually by connecting to a web interface on the router's IP and setting up Port Forwarding, or something
<levander> guycook: or, just "sudo -i" will leave you logged in as root
<buckrogerz> how do i find a pkg that contains a certain file?
<Flannel> buckrogerz: Already installed? or not yet?
<wilo> levander: hmm yeah i haven't done it on windows b4 either
<m0u5e> wilo: for simple gif creation, just use gimp :D
<wilo> on linux before* only on linux
<LokiListens> no one knows a way i can reset the login manager?
<buckrogerz> Flannel, not yet
<wilo> m0u5e: is it a plugin, cuz i cangt see option to do it
<RagingBull> ubotu: what is the diff between sudo su - and sudo -i
<badkitty> bluecat9: yah thats what i figured... i was hoping there could be an extension of some sort I would add to the address field in tsclient or something
<levander> LokiListens: reconfigure or restart?
<Flannel> buckrogerz: You'll need to (get and) use apt-file
<buckrogerz> Flannel, many thanks
<LokiListens> it's locked up after i installed a new theme for it
<RagingBull> ubotu: I'm not completely familiar with how those work...used to redhat back in the 5.2 days and I just used su
<Flannel> !sudo | RagingBull
<ubotu> RagingBull: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<levander> LokiListens: you may need to figure out how to go down in the configuration files and remove the theme?  I'm not sure
<bluecat9> badkitty, basically just toss the routers ip in a web browser (on the network with the router) and click Advanced > Port Forwarding.. then set incoming connections on port 5900 to IP X
<bluecat9> badkitty, IP X being the static IP of the machine you want to connect to
<LokiListens> levander; thanks i doubt i can do that.  i guess i'll just have to reinstall again
<bluecat9> badkitty, assuming the machines behind the router are setup with static IP's
<badkitty> bluecat9: yah I know how to do that much thanks....
<bluecat9> badkitty, gl
<badkitty> bluecat9: thanks
<bluecat9> badkitty, for added security it is best to not use port 5900 when you configure the router... dead give away it's vnc
<jscinoz> Is /tmp supposed to clean itself automatically?
<levander> jscinoz: i dunno, but you could check to /etc/cron* files to see, if it's not in there, my bet is they don't clean automatically
<jscinoz> alright i will, btw the reason im asking this is that withing 2-3logins it fills with 50,000+ files and fills my root partition
<suyog> a quick question please! how do i change the default gtk fonts for fluxbox?
<r00tintheb0x> hello all.
<levander> jscinoz: i'd see what program is creating all that /tmp garbage, that's more of a problem than auto-cleaning /tmp
<jscinoz> how can i check what program created them?
<levander> jscinoz: look at the filename for a hint
<randomwalker> i installed latex on feisty and i'm not able to compile my latex files into ps
<levander> jscinoz: there's also some command that tells yoou what files are open on a filesystem, i think it's lsof?
<randomwalker> dvips complains that it can't find header file arial.ttf
<randomwalker> i've searched google and found nothing
<r00tintheb0x> jscinoz, what created what?
<randomwalker> any ideas?
<levander> jscinoz: check #bash for the name of that command
<r00tintheb0x> randomwalker, thats a windows font file.
<r00tintheb0x> you need to get it leagaly.
<randomwalker> how do i do that
<r00tintheb0x> if you own a copy of windows, its on there.
<r00tintheb0x> or you can download it off the internet if you've purchased it.
<levander> lol @ get it legally just by copying it from windows r00tintheb0x
* r00tintheb0x giggles
<jscinoz> levander, all the files are named "tmpXXXXXXX" where X is hex
<jscinoz> and are .zip files
<randomwalker> where is it located in vista
<randomwalker> and where do i put it in ubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> oh man
<r00tintheb0x> hol don randomwalker
<Flannel> !fonts | randomwalker
<ubotu> randomwalker: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<GTroy_> anyone got an idea why when I try to load ubuntu I can't get to the desktop from a live cd?
<r00tintheb0x> thats what i was looking for
<r00tintheb0x> cool Flannel
<levander> jscinoz: do a "ls -l" on one of them and see who owns those files
<levander> GTroy_: there's some incompatible hardware on your system? we need some kind of error message or description
<levander> GTroy_: need more than it doesn't work
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<GTroy_> levander yeah, there's an error message
<levander> GTroy_: you gonna tell us it?
<GTroy_> piix something won't be laoded
<GTroy_> I'll have to reboot it again
<jscinoz> levander, it returns "-r-------- 1 jack jack 165302 2000-03-29 07:34 tmpfff15ea.zip"
<levander> GTroy_: you've got incompatible hardware, but try a reboot...
<jscinoz> jack is my username
<GTroy_> it won't load this particular module becaues of this t22 being a ibm
<levander> GTroy_: it's time to search ubuntuforums and maybe make a post if rebooting doesn't work
<levander> GTroy_: what is a t22?
<GTroy_> yeah, I keep forgetting to wite the error down
<GTroy_> t22== thinkpad model
<lalit> i have a computer on the network called alpha...it's ip address is 192.168.0.4....i can ping 192.168.0.4 from another computer...but i can't ping alpha...any ideas on what's going on have i setup something wrong?
<JammasterJay> What is the default file manager with Ubuntu called?
<levander> GTroy_: there is some incomplete listing of tested hardware on wiki.ubuntu.com, if you're having problems, you could check there
<levander> JammasterJay: Nautilus
<GTroy_> aha, thanks levander
<JammasterJay> thx
<levander> GTroy_: it sounds like you're headed for ubuntuforums with a post eventually though, that's a real problem, not just some typo somewhere
<jebus> I have a harddrive with windows on it and with empty space. I want to install on the empty space. I should use manual partitioning in the install, yes?
<levander> jebus: what are the other partitioning options?
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<wacky> good monring! * 5C - mist ... :-/
<levander> wacky: you cheery people tick me off
<mojojojo_> How do I enable software updates? I haven't received any for some time... that strange because in previous Ubuntu versions I got updates between a couple days.
<bluecat9> jebus, just run Feisty and choose guided install
<aussieaubs> maybe hes getting a BJ :)
<mojojojo_> I working on Feisty...
<jebus> levander: "use entire disk" and "use the largest continuous free space"
<Xenocide> can anyone help me mounting an EFI GPT partition?
<jebus> bluecat9: it is feisty, but I'm not sure I trust the "use largest free space"
<r00tintheb0x> or make your own partitions.
<levander> jebus: is the free space on your hard disk already partitioned, or it's just sitting there free under a Windows partition?
<r00tintheb0x>  "use largest free space" was designed to be the safest bet.
<bluecat9> jebus, i've used that method twice without issue
<r00tintheb0x> Ive used it for clients multiple times.
<r00tintheb0x> without failure.
<jebus> levander: free alongside a windows partition
<ubuntubeginz> hi... i have to find all files ending with the name "_Script" and change them to ending ".py" ... i onli know how to find them... find . -name '*_Script" but how to rename them as well
<jebus> bluecat9: the "use free disk space"
<r00tintheb0x> if you want to dual boot,  "use largest free space" is the selection to make.
<jebus> ?
<bluecat9> jebus, yes
<levander> jebus: use "use largest free space" then, it'll just create a partition in the unpartitioned space
<levander> i type too much to get my answers in the quickest
* Cubey grumbles....
<Cubey> still can't get nsv video to play
<levander> you da man Cubey
<levander> i like how you grumble!
<wacky> <levander>: no prob for me ...
* r00tintheb0x crumbles
<r00tintheb0x> i am god
<jebus> levander: it's confused and won't work with that option. There's 8mb free on another HD and it's apparently trying to use that. I'll have to try manual.
<levander> crumbling is for wimps
<jscinoz> Where can i configure swapfile settings?
<levander> jebus: yeah, sounds like you have a good idea where you're going, try manual
<levander> jscinoz: /etc/fstab
<r00tintheb0x> if you're going to dual boot, put grub on the master boot record.
<r00tintheb0x> btw.
<jscinoz> ok thanks
<levander> jscinoz: to increase the swapfile size, you have to change the size of the swap partition
<jscinoz> yeah
<levander> jscinoz: in linux it's not really a swap file, it's a swap partition
<r00tintheb0x> its its own partition, instead of a file on a partition.
<jscinoz> i have a problem during bootup, i see "Activating Swap [OK] " and then ~5 lines later "Activating Swapfile Swap [OK] " at which point my computer hangs for about 2miuntes
<randomwalker> r00tintheb0x: i remember doing all this font shit like 6 years ago on the command line with redhat 7.x or something
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, thats when it sucked.
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<randomwalker> r00tintheb0x: but now i'm old and spoiled by gui's and  can barely understand the instructions :(
<r00tintheb0x> now its
<ubuntubeginz> anyone knoes bash programming here...or the answer to my qn...
<r00tintheb0x> (for the experienced) easy
<jscinoz> levander, yeah i know its a swap partition and i have a 2gb one, but im confused as to why i get two messages during bootup and the one concerning "Swapfile Swap" causes my computer to hang for an annoyingly long time
<r00tintheb0x> randomwalker, never loose your command line man
<r00tintheb0x> never
<jebus> levander: it's just that in "manual," when I select "edit partition" it asks me for the partition size; but how can I be sure that it will use the free space and not the blocks on which the windows partition is?
<r00tintheb0x> i hate gui's
<r00tintheb0x> i refuse to use gui's unless i HAVE to... which isnt often.
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | r00tintheb0x
<ubotu> r00tintheb0x: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<levander> jscinoz: for lack of a better idea, after boot, i'd run "dmesg | less" and search for the swap file thing.  It may be whatever the system is doing right after activate the swap file.
<randomwalker> r00tintheb0x: oh, i write code all the time and shell scripts and everything
<r00tintheb0x> sorry Madpilot
<randomwalker> r00tintheb0x: i just meant i have no patience for following instructions :)
<levander> jscinoz: Or, just comment out the line that mounts your swap partition in /etc/fstab, and see where it hangs then.
<randomwalker> r00tintheb0x: since everything usually just works nowadays
<jscinoz> ok i'll try that
<jscinoz> thanks
<r00tintheb0x> oh ok randomwalker, i though you were saying you cant remember how to use VI
<r00tintheb0x> or something of that nature.
<autoklauen> ok if anybody saw my previous problem on not having sound. the solution was simple. in 'add user' & prevelegies i had been disabled access to sound-control. it happend after i removed users from the computer, why i dont know, but by enabling it again, sound is back. prob solved :)
<ubuntubeginz> randonwalker: u know how to find files and rename them as well in one shot..
<randomwalker> r00tintheb0x: you will pry my vim from my cold, dead hands :)
<r00tintheb0x> yeah it does randomwalker, i remember mandrake 7.1
<randomwalker> ubuntubeginz: totally
<wacky_> .
<randomwalker> ubuntubeginz: what exactly do you need
<eddmul> hallo everybody, aybody can help me how to mount my new ext3 partition? Coz my Ubuntu can't detect it
<r00tintheb0x> right randomwalker haha, i get in nano or pico sometimes, and start using colon escape wq!
<r00tintheb0x> haha
<randomwalker> :)
<levander> eddmul: ubuntu only "detects" it if it's listed in /etc/fstab
<r00tintheb0x> eddmul, "fdisk -l"
<r00tintheb0x> Do that in a command line, that'll tell you what the name of the partition is.
<ubuntubeginz> randomwalker... i need to find files ending with '_Script'..(which i knoe) and then rename by adding ".py" extension
<levander> eddmul: to mount it manually "sudo mount /dev/<device file> <mount dir>"
<r00tintheb0x> no, there's no detection.  vfstab is "telling" it what to mount
<r00tintheb0x> well, fstab... sorry.
<hatter> where do i go for questions about evolution email client ?
<levander> ubuntubeginz: "for i in `locate _Script` ; do mv $i $i.py ; done
<eddmul> I didi it but it won't show up in my media folder
<levander> ubuntubeginz: forgot the trailing "
<kint> would anyone be able to help me compile pidgin on 7.04? or should I go over to the pidgin server
<randomwalker> ubuntubeginz: for i in *_Script; do mv $i $i.py; done
<randomwalker> damn, beat me to it :)
<levander> kint: there used to be a #gaim channel on this server
<ubuntubeginz> randomwalker: thanks will try it..
<vbabiy> hey guys any idea when there will be a package for pidgin (the new GAIM )
<guycook_> well, after some very slow progress, now I have the nvidia displaying "TwinView" as it's supposed to do.  Thanks everyone
<daniel1880> whats the difference between .tar.gz files and .rpm files?
<r00tintheb0x> The extension.;
<Madpilot> vbabiy, with the next release of Ubuntu, probably
<levander> vbabiy: the freeze the repositories for everything but security fixes, it won't be in the Canonical repositories until the next release, Gutsy.
<r00tintheb0x> daniel1880, not much. They're both compressed archives.
<elnimr> what is a TwinView?
<barata> heih ... anybody knows about Linux Fair in San Francisco this year in August?
<vanberge> anyone willing to recommend a good video dvd authoring software?  menus, etc.
<barata> I wonder if they are gonna do that again
<scarter> what issues are involved in getting pocket pc / ximian / synce / multisync working properly?
<r00tintheb0x> .rpm is handled by the redhat package manager... it is usally a system package... whereas a .tar.gz can be any data compressed and archived.
<eddmul> levander, corect me if I wrong : I write this : sudo mount -t /dev/hda6
<r00tintheb0x> scarter, i have mine syncing in evolution.;
<guycook_> goodnight all,
<r00tintheb0x> eddmul, mount /dev/hda6 /mount/point
<r00tintheb0x> night gu
<vbabiy> why do they do that?
* r00tintheb0x shrugs
<levander> danilos: a .tar.gz file is created by the tar command and is just a big ball that contains a bunch of tarred up files.  An .rpm file is Red Hat's version of .deb files.  They're big balls of files (created with cpio, not tar), but the files they contain are set up so that the software inside the rpm can be installed on your system.
<scarter> r00tintheb0x: what are you using as the sync 'middle-man'?
<vbabiy> so i wont be able to use the new software till the next release of ubunty
<vbabiy> ubuntu
<levander> eddmul: if you specify -t, you have to follow it with the filesystem type, you don't need -t, Ubuntu will detect the filesystem type, as long as it's a valid filesystem
<Xenocide> can anyone help me mounting an EFI GPT partition?
<eddmul> thank you r00tintheb0x n levander
<t35t0r> elnimr, twinview is stretching a desktop across two monitors
<t35t0r> also known as xinerama
<r00tintheb0x> no problem.
<r00tintheb0x> scarter, i dont know what you mean.
<levander> vbabiy: you can install software from repositories other than Canonical's, but I'd just wait, it's only a few months.  It's not like you're life is gonna change because you accessed some software a few months early.  And, other repositories aren't as error-free as Canonical's.  It could cause you problems taking time to fix.
<t35t0r> then ati has something else that allows two separate desktops on two monitors
<r00tintheb0x> scarter, the better question is... what kind of device are you trying to sync?
<r00tintheb0x> t35t0r, not too sure.
<scarter> r00tintheb0x: first, how do you connect your pocket pc pda? (bluetooth, usb, irda, serial, etc...) then, what reads the data from / write to the pda?
<r00tintheb0x> you'll have to google it.
<vbabiy> yeah very true levander
<WindowLess> I'm new to Ubuntu 7.04. what's the proper way to install Opera Browser?
<jscinoz> Whenever i run a 3d intensive program such as a game process "xorg" jumps to 100% cpu usage and my system halts (ctrl+alt+f1 etc dont work) and requires a hard reboot does anyone know what is causing this?
<Cubey> got it finally :D
<r00tintheb0x> scarter, i connect a pocket pc via usb and evolution writes to it
<xcalibre> hi
<r00tintheb0x> hi xcalibre
<Frogzoo> jscinoz: glxinfo |grep -i direct   gives yes ?
<jscinoz> one moment.
<kint> I found a pidgin deb package and tried to install it, but it's conflicting with the gaim package provided with the distro
<xcalibre> how do i start remote desktop and what is the defult port?
<scarter> r00tintheb0x: how did you configure your setup, or was it automagically configured for you when you plugged in your pda?
<kint> I don't want to uninstall gaim because it will remove ubuntu-desktop which is generally a bad idea
<xcalibre> r00tintheb0x:  how do i start remote desktop and what is the defult port?
<r00tintheb0x> king@malakai:~$ glxinfo |grep -i direct
<r00tintheb0x> -bash: glxinfo: command not found
<r00tintheb0x> whats that mean?
<bluecat9> xcalibre, if you're talking about "Remote Desktop" as in VNC then it's 5900
<jscinoz> Frogzoo, it returns yes
<r00tintheb0x> xcalibre, what? lol
<xcalibre> bluecat9 i am talking about remote desktop on ubuntu when i install it
<r00tintheb0x> xcalibre, you can install VNC server and "rdp" to it that way.
<r00tintheb0x> i'd sugguest X11 forwarding over SSH though
<r00tintheb0x> xcalibre, you can also use XDMCP
<ubuntubeginz> randomwalker : i tried this... for i in find . -name '*_Script'; do mv $i $i.py; done ...but it aint working...
<xcalibre> ok
<jscinoz> nevermind fixed it.
<r00tintheb0x> thats another option, but you're going to have the whole "Desktop" displayed.
<jscinoz> i think.
<hanzomon4> Download the Feisty deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then double click on it and follow the instructions
<xcalibre> ok
<randomwalker> ubuntubeginz: what happens when you do that?
<bluecat9> xcalibre, that's actually vnc which uses port 5900
<Supaplex> uniconformist: sounds like you want -exec
<hanzomon4> http://www.opera.com/download/
<bluecat9> r00tintheb0x, carefult, "RDP" is a protocol not to be confused with vnc protocol
<Supaplex> uniconformist: or find .... | while read i ; do ...
<bluecat9> *careful too
<Rictoo> WHat would be the package name for GTK 1.2?
<ubuntubeginz> mv: cannot stat `find': No such file or directory
<ubuntubeginz> mv: cannot move `.' to `..py': Device or resource busy
<xcalibre> bluecat9 so remote desktop on ubuntu is VNC ?
<ubuntubeginz> mv: invalid option -- n
<Rictoo> WHat would be the package name for GTK 1.2?
<ubuntubeginz> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<ubuntubeginz> mv: target `*_Script.py' is not a directory
<Supaplex> uniconformist: "$i"
<r00tintheb0x> bluecat9, thats why its in quotations
<bluecat9> xcalibre, if you mean Remote Desktop under Menu > System > Preferences, then yes
<jimmy-nosound> how can I boost my volume?  I have all the volume controls cranked and Im only getting about a 2 out of 10 for loudness
<ubuntubeginz> randomwalker: i get the above error..
<randomwalker> ubuntubeginz: oh, you forgot the backticks
<bluecat9> r00tintheb0x, but could easily confuse someone.. was all i was saying ;)
<r00tintheb0x> oh, i see.
<r00tintheb0x> Sorry.
<xcalibre> bluecat9 thanks but it doesnt connect
<randomwalker> ubuntubeginz: for i in `find . -name '*_Script'`; do mv $i $i.py; done
<Supaplex> uniconformist: and mv has a -- option to ignore remaining args as literals.
<Frogzoo> jimmy-nosound: there's a switch for external amp that helps
<bluecat9> xcalibre, clarify please
<xcalibre> bluecat9 what do u mean ?
<bluecat9> xcalibre, more detail :)
<apberzerk> i'm using an ubuntu kernel that i compiled myself, and I just selected a new module in my kernel config.  can i just do "make-kpkg modules_image" to compile the new module without rebuilding the whole kernel image?
<Supaplex> randomwalker: not really, there are apparently spaces in the file names, and files starting with -
<r00tintheb0x> i HAVE NO X11!!!
<pyCube> Ok.. now i am confused... first couple boots, i saw my amd64 dualcore as 2 cpus.. now it only shows 1, and /proc/cpuinfo shows the wrong mhz too
<r00tintheb0x> BUahaHaHA
<carlospp> alguien puede ayudarme?
<randomwalker> Supaplex: ouch
<ubuntubeginz> randomwalker: its sweet... first time ever i am using the backtick.. :)
<apberzerk> another way to phrase my question: what's the exact make-kpkg command to rebuild only my modules and not my kernel image
<xcalibre> bluecat9 give me a tick.
<r00tintheb0x> pyCube, what kernel are you using?
<randomwalker> ubuntubeginz: for i in `find . -name '*_Script'`; do mv "$i" "$i.py"; done -- might work
<Frogzoo> run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  | r00tintheb0x
<carlospp> alguien sabe grub??
<carlospp> alguien sabe grub??
* bluecat9 gives xcalibre a tick.
<r00tintheb0x> Frogzoo, i dont have X11 installed.
<r00tintheb0x> i was ... nevermind
<r00tintheb0x> hehe
<r00tintheb0x> i dont use X11
<pyCube> r00tintheb0x: generic, x86 32bit
<ubuntubeginz> randomwalker: wats the diff...
<Flannel> !es | carlospp
<Cubey> hummmmmm
<GTroy> hi, I can only run the install disk in safe graphics mode, and now I can't click on the buttons to install...no hardware error
<Cubey> if it's not one thing it's another. no sound in xine
<randomwalker> ubuntubeginz: the quotes around $i and $i.py
<ubotu> carlospp: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<r00tintheb0x> pyCube, isnt that a 64bit arch?
<apberzerk> doobie doo, anyone know about make-kpg and custom kernels?
<scarter> r00tintheb0x: how did you configure your setup, or was it automagically configured for you when you plugged in your pda?
<ubuntubeginz> randomwalker: is it sumtin do with casting it to strings...or sumtin..
<r00tintheb0x> scarter, i may have had to install some modules... but all i did was mount it.
<pyCube> r00tintheb0x: yes.. but thats not the point
<randomwalker> ubuntubeginz: when there are spaces in the file bash treats them as different arguments
<r00tintheb0x> and go though the settings in evolution.
<bluecat9> GTroy, maybe try the Alternate Installer CD?
<randomwalker> ubuntubeginz: if you put them in quotes it treats it as one argument
<r00tintheb0x> pyCube, what is it reading the type as?
<carlospp> alguien sabe grub??
<randomwalker> ubuntubeginz: bash quoting rules are pretty messy
<Flannel> carlospp: /join #ubuntu-es
<Supaplex> randomwalker: but the spaces expand and deliniate before $i for i in ... caputres them. hence the find ... | while read i ; do mv -- "$i" "$i".py ...
<GTroy> bluecat9, i'm already using xubuntu
<pyCube> r00tintheb0x: that part is right.
<GTroy> and regular ubuntu had the same problems
<xcalibre> bluecat9 when i ping the ip it tells me its offline
<r00tintheb0x> pyCube, dmesg |grep CPU0
<pyCube> r00tintheb0x: what i dont get is what changed.. it used to get the right info and see both cpus
<hanzomon4> How do you insert url links into irc chats using kopote?
<Telekinesis> Does anyone ever just come here to say Ubuntu is great and works pretty much flawlessly? That's really the only thing I want to say.
<ubuntubeginz> randomwalker: ooh...i see...hmm... thanks man..
* Telekinesis passes back out
<bluecat9> GTroy, ok? i thought you were having install issues.. nm
<Flannel> GTroy: alternate Disc is different than the Desktop CDs, it doesn't have a GUI, which means far less chance for error
<r00tintheb0x> pyCube, run top and see if when you press the number one... if it expands to see both CPUs
<GTroy> bluecat, I'm not sure what the issues are
<pyCube> r00tintheb0x: already did.. 1 cpu.. but
<pyCube> [   21.150520]  CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ stepping 02
<pyCube> [   27.076606]  CPU #1 not responding - cannot use it.
<daniel1880> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer....how would i solve this?
<ChrisF> greetings
<bluecat9> xcalibre, so you are trying to setup your linux pc so you can connect to it remotely?
<GTroy> Flannel, can I just do that from a regular install?
<Alonea> Ok, when we try to install kubuntu, it keeps saying buffer i/o errors. It does this after a long time of waiting after selecting start or install kubuntu. Says its on hda..hdd is fine though.
<Alonea> and something about a squash fs error...
<Alonea> drive is sata
<Flannel> GTroy: sorry, do what?
<r00tintheb0x> hmm pyCube
<pyCube> thats different
<GTroy> I have terminal flannel
<r00tintheb0x> hold on pyCube
<xcalibre> bluecat9 no im trying to connect to my mates pc which is using linux ubutnu
<GTroy> !install ssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install ssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> GTroy: what exactly are you trying to do?
<WindowLess>  I'm new to Ubuntu 7.04. what's the proper way to install Opera Browser?
<GTroy> flannel, instal xubuntu
<Flannel> GTroy: install `openssh-server`
<_Ahti> !ssh | GTroy
<ubotu> GTroy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ChrisF> I installed 7.04 tonight on an external hard drive (sdb) and I have Vista on my internal hard drive (sda).  I kept getting Grub error 17 or 21.  Grub is installed on sdb.  Now I want to just give up and put ubuntu on its own dedicated box.  Basically, I want to get this one back to the way it was with JUST Vista on sda.  So how do I get rid of grub so my system just loads right into Vista like it used to?  Any help would be GREATLY apprec
<Flannel> GTroy: oh.  Simple.  Install the "xubuntu-desktop" package
<WindowLess> i'm using gaim. is there a way to have messages with my name somehow stand out?
<hanzomon4> http://www.opera.com/download/
<r00tintheb0x> pyCube, looks like cpu1 is gettin the wrong interrupt
<GTroy> flannel, I have terminal from a live cd
<hanzomon4> Got it!!!
<Flannel> GTroy: no.  You can't do it from a non-hostOS
<bluecat9> xcalibre, gotcha. ask your friend to go to http://myipaddress.com and tell you it then try. if you still can't connect he may need to configure his router, etc.
<Flannel> GTroy: what problems are you having with your install?
<r00tintheb0x> pyCube, is it a SMP kernel?
<GTroy> I can only boot to a safe graphics mode
<Irishman2020Home> so apparently no one will answer in ubuntu-effects... does anyone have an idea as to how to get the beryl icon in the menubar? i installed it with the synaptic manager, and it didnt add it... running it from terminal makes me keep term open to use it
<GTroy> and I can't click on the windows to start an install
<Flannel> GTroy: that's fine.  You can do it from safe graphics mode.
<Lathiat__> Anyone used vncserver with feisty? I have a basic normal (GNOME) Ubuntu 7.04 installed, installed vncserver, run vncserver and it mostly works except my keys are all jumbled up, and do weird things almost liek the keymap is wrong but doesn't seem like any normal keymap with weird symbols etc in the middle of the keyboard
<pyCube> r00tintheb0x: i believe so.. generic does smp on my other machines
<xcalibre> bluecat9 yeh i know hes ip address
<r00tintheb0x> yeah... i think you're right.
<xcalibre> bluecat9 still doesnt work
<Flannel> GTroy: Once you boot (from your harddrive), ctrl-alt-f1, then login, and do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<GTroy> flannel that's my problem I can't click on the dang buttons
<Alonea> anyone know what buffer i/o errors are and why they would show up when trying to install?
<GTroy> flannel, thanks that's all I needed
<r00tintheb0x> pyCube, is it enabled in your mobo BIOS?
<Flannel> GTroy: This is linux, we don't need no stinking GUI ;)
<bluecat9> xcalibre, then he needs to configure his router, most likely, assuming there is not firewall?
<Flannel> Alonea: did you check the CD for defects?
<GTroy> flannel, dang right!!
<Alonea> Flannel: I have tried 2 disks, including my old copy of Edgy. They both do it.
<Flannel> Alonea: did you check them for defects?
<xcalibre> bluecat9 one sec ill ask
<pyCube> r00tintheb0x: i looked around, and didnt see anything that controls that... lemme reboot and look again
<Alonea> Flannel: the check thing isn't on my edgy disk...and not yet on the latest one
<xcalibre> bluecat9 eh hhes running ubuntu off livecd so no firewall
<apberzerk> gonna try one more time :).  If I re-configured my kernel and selected some modules, what's the correct way of installing those modules without requiring a reboot, using make-kpkg
<r00tintheb0x> ok then come back, you've got me intregued
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<Flannel> Alonea: eh?  It should be.  At the boot prompt
<ko12upt> aright im still working on that Toma i have a question once i apt-get install whatever that will stay on the system when i install it to my hard drive?
<Alonea> Flannel: and my edgy disk should be perfectly fine. I used it on my install. I am loaning it to a friend
<apberzerk> i went ahead and did "make modules && make modules_install" but i bet that's not the correct ubuntu way
<bluecat9> xcalibre, can he vnc to himself?
<ChrisF> nobody can help me remove grub?
<xcalibre> bluecat9 let me ask
<bluecat9> xcalibre, he may just see gray but he should be able to see a mouse cursor
<Irishman2020Home> Does anyone have any idea why the icon for beryl doesnt appear when installed?
<Flannel> ChrisF: you don't really "remove" grub, you just install something else overtop.  What else do you want to use?
<ChrisF> Vista
<ChrisF> just vista for now
<pyrohotdog> Dumb hardware question I just want to confirm, a SATA 3.0GB/s will work in a 1.5GB/s mobo right? Just half speed.
<ChrisF> but I don't want to have to reinstall Vista
<pyCube> hehe
<xcalibre> bluecat9 one sec im asking thanks for help tho
<pyCube> weird
<ko12upt> aww man i guess ill have to figure it out lol
<Flannel> ChrisF: Uh, I don't know the stuff for vista, but for previous windows, you boot to your CD, go to a recovery console thing, and "fixmbr"
<bluecat9> xcalibre, np
<ChrisF> I have an XP cd here
* Supaplex nukes vista with an 80megaton high impulse nuke
<ChrisF> you think that would work?
<ko12upt> bluecat9 do you know anything about making a custom live cd
<Flannel> ChrisF: youre just going to reintsall [whaever bootloader vista uses] .
<Flannel> ChrisF: I dont know.  I'd try google.
<bluecat9> ko12upt, nope
<Cubey> anyone know why xine may not play sound on nsv streams? i have video working. am i just missing audio codecs?
<ChrisF> I remember with Windows 95, I'd type fdisk /mbr
<ko12upt> lol im on my own
<ko12upt> :P
<r00tintheb0x> pyCube, i figured it out
<Alonea> Flannel: do you know what else would cause this? do you have to do anything special for sata drives?
<marky_b> could someone tell me how to decompress a .rar please?
<r00tintheb0x> you need to add something to your kernel line in grub
<pyrohotdog> marky_b: unrar <file>
<r00tintheb0x> pyCube, "noapic acpi=noirq"
<marky_b> pff.
<marky_b> lol
<darklard> Well, I hope someone can help I've done everything except compile new ALSA drivers...
<r00tintheb0x> problem solved, NEXT!
<darklard> I have NO sound on 7.04
<bluecat9> ko12upt, you might want to start by learning how to make a custom distro :) but i know nothing about it
<r00tintheb0x> darklard, whats the probl....
<daniel1880> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer..... where do i find one for my architecture?
<marky_b> pyrohotdog:  it says unrar:command not found
<r00tintheb0x> daniel1880, off adobes site
<Supaplex> ChrisF: http://www.goodbye-windows.com/ installs side by side vista (allthough it's debian). I wonder where the ubuntu equiv is. I know there's one somewhere.
<Cubey> sigh, now i remember the headaches of linux, takes 8 hours to get a few things to work :S
<r00tintheb0x> darklard, has it ever worked? Has it worked with another OS?
<darklard> r00tintheb0x: It works with Vista
<Cubey> took me at least an hour to get video displaying but no sound
<keypad> Is there any programs that I can use to view stuff on my tv capture card.
<pyCube> r00tintheb0x: ok.. will test that.. BUT.. heh, i unplugged a questionable usb cf reader.. and its got 2 cpus again..when i first tried to install, it was plugged in and caused the system to hang when the installer was starting
<r00tintheb0x> darklard, paste the results of "lspci" into http://pastebin.ca for me.
<Flannel> Alonea: The only thing I can think of is HD errors
<Toma-> keypad: tvtime
<keypad> toma: thanks
<r00tintheb0x> pyCube, thats because your IRQ's are going bananas.
<pyCube> r00tintheb0x: right
<pyrohotdog> marky_b: need to install the rar package
<r00tintheb0x> put that in there, reboot... flash your BIOS... and everything will be well.
<Alonea> Flannel: don't see how.
<r00tintheb0x> the kernel doesn't know how to handle your 2nd cores IRQ.
<r00tintheb0x> and when you plug in the CF card reader, its jackin the IRQ from CPU1.
<Cassano> hello i am wantig to install 7.04 on my laptop as a friend just gave me a copy and i want to check if my wirelesscard is compatible does anybody know how i can find out which model it is in Windows?
<r00tintheb0x> Cassano, go to your device manager.
<r00tintheb0x> it should tell you there.
<darklard> http://pastebin.ca/492452
<bluecat9> Cassano, just boot off the live CD and see if it works? :)
<r00tintheb0x> pyCube, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373534
<darklard> r00tintheb0x: http://pastebin.ca/492452
<Cassano> all it says is broadcom 802.11b
<ubuntubeginz> hi guys,, when i type wc -l foo.py ...output is "1234 foo.py" ... how do change the wc -l foo.py..such that the output is onli 1234
<pyrohotdog> marky_b: sudo apt-get install unrar OR unrar-free
<Supaplex> ubuntubeginz: | awk '{print $1}'
<marky_b> i just installed it from synaptic and tried again, but it says the same thing
<Cassano> i would like to find out the actual model. true though i might just chuck the CD
<Cassano> in
<keypad> Tomba-: cant find it
<keypad> !tvtime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntubeginz> Supaplex: oh thanks man... sweet
<r00tintheb0x> darklard, paste "lsmod" for me now
<pyrohotdog> huh. works for me...?
<darklard> r00tintheb0x: I'm running ALSA 1.0.13 I have appended the option for my intel hda in the.. kk
<bluecat9> Cassano, just booting off the live CD is going to let you see exactly what works :)
<xcalibre> bluecat9 can a modem /dsl also be a router
<r00tintheb0x> okay darklard that tells me it sees it at least. do you have any other sound devices in the sound manager?
<marky_b> brb
<darklard> r00tintheb0x: http://pastebin.ca/492458
<r00tintheb0x> good
<r00tintheb0x> modules are loaded.
<xcalibre> bluecat9 ?
<Cassano> ok well my wireless network has had security turned off how would i just scan for it using my wireless in Ubuntu?
<bluecat9> xcalibre, probably lol
<r00tintheb0x> okay, next... are you sure all the volumes are up darklard
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<bluecat9> xcalibre, does he know it's IP address?
<xcalibre> bluecat9 yes he does
<darklard> Conexant CX20549 (venice) (OSS Mixer) AND HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<bluecat9> Cassano, just click the Network Manager icon by the clock and you will see all available WAP's
<bullgard4> Can you suggest a description of the characteristics of my ACPI Battery Driver 'battery' /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko. This name is difficult to google for.
<r00tintheb0x> darklard, thats your other device besides intel HDA?
<bluecat9> xcalibre, have him toss his router's IP in his browser and login to it
<darklard> r00tintheb0x Conexant CX20549 (venice) (OSS Mixer) AND HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<r00tintheb0x> okay
<r00tintheb0x> have you tried the OSS mixer?
<r00tintheb0x> Just for giggles?
<xcalibre> bluecat9 ok
<Cassano> also i have tried ubutu before 6.06 and my wireless never turned on (it has a on off button that didnt work) is it likely to have changed in 7.04? bluecat9
<bluecat9> Cassano, yup
<bluecat9> Cassano, more stuff works than ever now
<darklard> r00tintheb0x: yes but i don't know what it is... other than different version of same thing... I did up the volumes on everything both devices and even checked in # alsamixer although only the conexant shows up in the alsamixer command
<Cassano> kk thx i will try now
<bluecat9> Cassano, especially laptop and wireless
<bluecat9> Cassano, gl
<vladuz976> does anybody know how to give stls command to fetchmail? i searched the docs already can't find it
* r00tintheb0x drools @ http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS6503922737.html
<r00tintheb0x> vladuz976, http://www.google.com/search?q=stls+command+to+fetchmail&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7ADBS
<shirish> any xfce masters out here?
<r00tintheb0x> i am a master of it all
<r00tintheb0x> I AM ROOT!!!
<darklard> lol
<pyrohotdog> shirish: let's hear it.;)
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<darklard> r00tintheb0x : yes but i don't know what it is... other than different version of same thing... I did up the volumes on everything both devices and even checked in # alsamixer although only the conexant shows up in the alsamixer command
<xcalibre> bluecat9 he said he gets this when he conencts to 10.1.1.3:5900 "RFB 003.007"
<r00tintheb0x> darklard, anything in dmesg or /var/log/messages?
<vladuz976> r00tintheb0x: shouldn't fetchmail documentation mention that option?
<r00tintheb0x> vladuz976, probably... but i didnt even have to type to find that answer.
<r00tintheb0x> :D
<shirish> ok I have been running xfce & ran xscreensaver-demo & went to the advanced tab, where I selected Display off after some minutes. While the display did go off it didn't come back on by moving the mouse. What am I doing wrong or what more I need to do to get it right
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<r00tintheb0x> the ole suspend/resume question.
<pyrohotdog> haha no kidding
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, many laptops have problems with that.
<vladuz976> r00tintheb0x: i don't actually see an stls command issued on that page
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: this is a deskop
<r00tintheb0x> ubuntuforums.org will have more information on that.
<darklard> r00tintheb0x : nothing in dmesg that relates to audio just some bluetooth stuff
<r00tintheb0x> ok shirish resume/suspend is still not "supported" so to speak
<r00tintheb0x> they're still beta, a work in the making.
<r00tintheb0x> if im not mistaken.
<vladuz976> r00tintheb0x: only talks about sslcheck
<r00tintheb0x> vladuz976, hold on
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: Is there anyway a user can help in getting some info. perhaps for resume/suspend
* r00tintheb0x floggs shirish 
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, its in the man page of fetchmail
<EverythingEvil> bash=hell on earth
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: btw there are three check boxes in the xscreensaver-demo standby, suspend & Off
<r00tintheb0x> --sslproto <name>
<shirish> EverythingEvil: try fish
<heniek> j[
<r00tintheb0x> vladuz976, im looking at it.
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<darklard> r00tintheb0x : not any relavent msgs in /var/log/messages | messages.0
* shirish thinks r00tintheb0x is toying with me
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, ubuntuforums.org is all i can sugguest... i dont use resume or anything.
* shirish knows fetchmail is something to do with e-mail client stuff
<r00tintheb0x> darklard, install aumix and try it w/that mixer
<darklard> hmm okay
<r00tintheb0x> are you sure you have all the outputs selected in the chosen miser darklard ?
<r00tintheb0x> you may be missing one that is all the way down.
<darklard> yes
<r00tintheb0x> okay.
<r00tintheb0x> darklard, thats weird man. Maybe someone else has some ideas.
<r00tintheb0x> have you tried restarting alsa?
<darklard> r00tintheb0x : and switches all switched too ^-^
<r00tintheb0x> thats the 1st thing you should have done.
<r00tintheb0x> vladuz976, you got it?
<darklard> r00tintheb0x : oh... how do I restart alsa? I have rebooted a few times after trying things but that was the whole system for other changes made aswell
<r00tintheb0x> /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<vladuz976> r00tintheb0x: no,
<vladuz976> r00tintheb0x: did you find it?
<Barurot69> can anyone tell me how to get dosbox running on ubuntu?
<crimsun> r00tintheb0x: (no, that only restores mixer levels.  Restarting ALSA consists of unloading then reloading the kernel modules.)
<arturo> hi
<r00tintheb0x> vladuz976, http://pastebin.ca/raw/492470
<arturo> in }}}}this is my very first time on linux
<r00tintheb0x> uuh
<r00tintheb0x> he said he  rebooted a few times
<r00tintheb0x> would that have not unloaded and loaded modules.
<vladuz976> r00tintheb0x: so how do i put this into fetchmailrc?
<crimsun> r00tintheb0x: the mixer levels are restored on boot.
<darklard> r00tintheb0x : I don't have an alsa in /etc/init.d/
<r00tintheb0x> vladuz976 lol.
<r00tintheb0x> you're going to have to do some reading.
<crimsun> darklard: it would be alsa-utils
<r00tintheb0x> im also working when im helping in here
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<Cassano> bluecat i just tried the live cd and no wireless but i did find something out. when it was loading it came up with an error about the card talking about microcode (bmc43xx)
<darklard> crimsun : oh duh thanks
<vladuz976> r00tintheb0x: lol sslproto  then?
<nathan__> Evening, morning, and afternoon everyone
<Cassano> *bcm43xx
<Cassano> any hints to get it working?
<darklard> r00tintheb0x : restart didn't help i'll try aumix
<nathan__> Does anybody know how to do a animated wall paper like this??  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI
<r00tintheb0x> ok dark... try unloading and loading kernel modules
<r00tintheb0x> if that doens't help, try a reboot.
<r00tintheb0x> vladuz976, yes
<bluecat9> Cassano, sorry, out of my ballpark. :(
<r00tintheb0x> nathan__, beryl probably
<r00tintheb0x> is a guess
<Cassano> does anybody know anything that could help?. i was looking forward to using 7.04 :(
<r00tintheb0x> Cassano, yes
<r00tintheb0x> thats the broadcom driver right/
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<Ademan_> installing the xubuntu-desktop package should install everything one needs to be functionally equivalent to installing xubuntu from the start right?
<Cassano> yes
<r00tintheb0x> broadcom ethernet controler.
<Cassano> i assume its for wireless
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<ceil420> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<r00tintheb0x> well, you can try to modpobe it
<ceil420> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ceil420> \o/
<Cubey> ARGH
<r00tintheb0x> "modprobe bcm43xx"
<Cassano> is that easy?
<r00tintheb0x> fairly
<Cassano> if i modprobe it will the effect carry onto the install?
<Cubey> xine states... "handled: no" for MPEG4/ACC audio. i already installed w32codecs :\
<bigfam> modprobe just loads a driver
<nathan__> r00tintheb0x, beryl doesn't animate wall paper.
<Khrajin> Where is the trash/recycle bin in Ubuntu?
<vladuz976> r00tintheb0x: hmmm i wonder why that doesn't work
<Cubey> Khisanth: bottom right hand corner
<Khrajin> Cubey: I've moved stuff around... It's not there.
<RagingBull> what a good program to change gifs,jps to png
<Cassano> yes what i mean is that if i load the driver and it works will it still workm after i install ubuntu?
<RagingBull> jpgs*
<Khrajin> RagingBull: GIMP
<r00tintheb0x> Cassano, what do you mean?
<Cubey> Khisanth: should be on the bottom task bar on the far right
<r00tintheb0x> its part of the install process.
<r00tintheb0x> vladuz976, i duno man
<Khrajin> Cubey: I've moved stuff around in the taskbar, its not there. Where would it be in the terminal?
<vladuz976> r00tintheb0x: i swear i put it just like you told me to, lol sslproto
<RagingBull> Khrajin: ty I didnt know Gimp converted files too
<DarkCat> douse any one know how i get a . run file to work?   i am installing ATI drivers
<r00tintheb0x> nathan__, i dont know then, it was just a guess
<Cassano> well at the moment all im doing is trying ubuntu in live cd mode
<Khrajin> RagingBull: Just do 'Save as' or 'export'
<Cassano> i havent installed it yet
<r00tintheb0x> vladuz976, you're going to have to do some research on how to use the command properly.
<keypad> i change some settings in tvtime how to I go about reseting them
<RagingBull> Khrajin: need to get a book on gimp thanks man
<bigfam> yes cassano...you may have to load it again after you've installed...
<Cubey> Khisanth: uh, not sure. should be in the file browser someplace..
<Khrajin> RagingBull: Yw. It's pretty intuitive if you are familiar with graphic manipulation.
<Cassano> ok i will try it again then
<bigfam> and each time you reboot
<r00tintheb0x> and put it in /etc/modules or what not
<shirish> guys I am getting broken messages if I try to uninstall x11-common any ideas why?
<vladuz976> r00tintheb0x: now that is a better answer than laughing at me, if you don't want to tell me
<r00tintheb0x> not if you put it in modprobe.conf bigfam
<bigfam> i know
<bigfam> i figured that was to complicated
<DarkCat> how do i use a .RUN file?
<r00tintheb0x> vladuz976, its not that i dont want to tell you. I wouldn't be able to teach you that much over the internet in my alotted tim,e.
<bigfam> sh filename darkcat
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<DarkCat> thanks
<Cassano> BTW is throwing in the comand modprobe BCM43xx all i need to do?
<Khrajin> How can I search for folders that are above x GB in size?
<bigfam> cassano we don't know your hardware...if it does what you want it to then thats your answer?
<pavs> test
<Supaplex> Khrajin: du, or find.
<compengi> how could i change my interface from one language to another if it's possible
<r00tintheb0x> <Cassano> granted you have the right hardware you think you do
<rikstah> how do i tell an init script to depend on another that must be started?
<r00tintheb0x> are you sure its a bcm chipset?
<Cassano> well my hardware accoring to device manager on windows is broadcom 802.11b
<shirish> guys I installed ubuntu 7.04 & then installed xubuntu-desktop over it I get this if I try to uninstall x11-common, is this right or wrong?
<shirish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21237/
<Flannel> rikstah: you should look into upstart, not init
<r00tintheb0x> rikstah, by looking @ the internals of the script and learning how the scripts interact.
<bigfam> shirish that sounds wrong to me
<Alonea> Cassano: do lspci in terminal to find out exact type of broadcom
<Cassano> ok
<rikstah> Flannel, is it not possible with init ? I have DRBD that needs to be started before LVM.... i can hack it...but i wondered if there's an easy way
<bigfam> but i just got a pc after a ear without one so im kinda rusty
<bigfam> year*
<shirish> bigfam: please be more clear, what is wrong & how can I set it right
<r00tintheb0x> jesus shirish
<r00tintheb0x> what did you do
<bigfam> hehe
<Khrajin> Where is the trash bin in the terminal
<r00tintheb0x> apt-get --fix-broken
<bigfam> ^^
<r00tintheb0x> or something along those lines shirish
<KNate> ill give somone $50 if they can get my sound workin
<r00tintheb0x> QOTD!!!: <Khrajin> Where is the trash bin in the terminal
<bigfam> i don't know apt or ubuntu either...first day using it
<Khrajin> KNate: Turn on your speakers.
<Flannel> rikstah: It can be done, but upstart provides that exact thing.  Or, thats the plan.  I don't know how much is implemented
<|_ocke> http://www.notdoppler.com/pointer.php try that
<KNate> they are on
<rikstah> Flannel, but i believe that not all the packages support upstart atm right?
<Khrajin> r00tintheb0x:  :P maybe I should rephrase?
<Flannel> !sound | KNate
<ubotu> KNate: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<Flannel> rikstah: they should all "be" upstart, even if itsjust an upstart init wrapper.
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<Khrajin> r00tintheb0x: Where can I find the 'recycle bin' by navigating in Terminal
<rikstah> Flannel, cheers i'll have a look
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<keypad> can some one help me with TV - Time it just closes on startup
<darklard> KNate : what system are you running? a laptop by chance?
<Flannel> rikstah: from what I understand, you should still be able to get the upstart benefits with the current situation.  You might ask in #upstart though, theyll be able to tell you more
<r00tintheb0x> locate trash
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: fix-broken is invalid operation
<Khrajin> And how do I display system files in the file browser
<r00tintheb0x> Khrajin, i've never had to find mine.
<r00tintheb0x> use gedit Khrajin
<KNate> yep laptop
<Khrajin> what is gedit?
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, that may not be the exact command, hol don
<r00tintheb0x> Khrajin, a graphical text editor
<KNate> sound is, of course intel-hda
<darklard> KNate : i'm having the SAME problem ;-)
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: something similar it should be something like 'sudo apt-get fix-broken x11-common' right?
* lord_daemon COMO MONTO PARTICAO NTFS NO CONECTIVA
<Flannel> !br | lord_daemon
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, fix broken will fix all broken.
<ubotu> lord_daemon: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Flannel> !caps | lord_daemon
<KNate> ive tried heaps of crap, and its just not working, linux knows the device is there
<ubotu> lord_daemon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<r00tintheb0x> you have more broken than one.
<KNate> ii just cant see why it wont work
<KNate> this is so shitty
<lord_daemon> =)
<darklard> KNate : i've tried everything so far except getting alsa 1.0.14rc4 have you done that by chance?
<darklard> KNate : well that and I havn't compiled my own driver from alsa either...
<r00tintheb0x> anyone know how to use the --fix-broken flag in apt?
<r00tintheb0x> or whatever it is
<Cubey> why me? simple things don't work when i follow exact directions
<r00tintheb0x> Cubey, what happened?
<jscinoz> is there a general ubuntu chat channel?
<Flannel> jscinoz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<r00tintheb0x> i duno
<jscinoz> cheers
<Khrajin> Trying to open 'ktrash' and I get the error 'x error: baddevice invalid or unitaliazed'
<r00tintheb0x> Khrajin, probably your keyboard or mouse or something thats misconfigured.
<Barurot69> what do you guys say about Microsoft claims of its patents free source community?
<r00tintheb0x> ktrash?
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<Khrajin> I'm trying to find a file that is bigger than 2gb
<Barurot69> what do you guys say about Microsoft claims of its patents against free source community?
<Khrajin> how do I find that?
<shirish> Barurot69: there is showusthecode.com or .org something like this, check it out
<Cubey> ubuntu.com gives very specific directions/commands which I execute in terminal, however the repositories are to blame, the dang package isn't there!
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: can u look man apt.conf
<r00tintheb0x> Khrajin,  find / -type f -size +2000000k
<Cubey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - the freaken packages don't exist on the servers
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: it seems apt-get needs to be configured
<r00tintheb0x> or something like that, may be too many zeros
<_Ahti> Baruto69: I think its just another pathetic attempt to force people into using Windows, thats all...
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, im not sure. but it is a mess.
<darklard> Barurot69 most of them are probably valid claims until someone points out that they stole the pattents from people who hadn't thought of pattenting it yet themselves... since they invented it... and M$ just stole it
<r00tintheb0x> dpkg-reconfigure -a
<r00tintheb0x> looks like you got half way through an upgrade or something
<Khrajin> r00tintheb0x: should I sudo that?
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<_Ahti> !windows | Barurot69
<ubotu> Barurot69: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Madpilot> Cubey, which package? There's a lot of them mentioned on that page...
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: even that dpkg-configure-a didn't work :/
<LestatLlewelyn> whats the command to install all packages for development again?
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, you need a space between e and -
<shirish> Barurot69: http://showusthecode.com/
<Madpilot> LestatLlewelyn, sudo aptitude build-essential
<LestatLlewelyn> thanks
<Madpilot> LestatLlewelyn, I left out the 'install' from that command... 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<Khrajin> r00tintheb0x: The comand you suggested for searching for those files., will that look in hidden folders?
<LestatLlewelyn> hehe thanks i just noticed :)
<r00tintheb0x> Khrajin, yes
<Cubey> this channel is starting to be a bit unhelpful :\
<Flannel> Cubey: You haven't given us any information to be helpful with.
<Cubey> i have been for the past 4 hours
<Flannel> Cubey: Youre trying to get flash to work in firefox?
<Cubey> i give the info 3 times, get no response, give up and keep looking. solved part of it on my own which is fine..
<badkitt1> He's trying to locate some packages I think
<Cubey> no...
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: doing dpkg-configure -a gives nothing as well as dpkg -configure -a gives nothing
<shirish> I even tried the sudo variations
<Cubey> flash is fine, even works with sound. i can't freaken get gstream going at the moment....
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, i dont know what you're doing or what you've done... but that should have done something.
<Opspin> Hi everybody
<Khrajin> r00tintheb0x: how do I search for a particular file name?
<Flannel> Cubey: gstream?  Which package is missing?
<badkitt1> HI :-)
<Madpilot> Cubey, just pointing to the RestrictedFormats page is not helpful - there's a large amount of info there...
<Cubey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - I have 6.x, so I attempt to do the command the page states
<r00tintheb0x> it does somethingf for me.
<Flannel> Cubey: that page has about 100 commands for us to pick from.
<Cubey> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: I am trying to fix-broken my broken x11-common
<r00tintheb0x> find / -name whateveryouwant -print
<Cubey> I see one command I just pasted it
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, you have many broken packages... is your install a upgrade from a previous version of Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Cubey: You have multiverse enabled?
<Khrajin> r00tintheb0x: thx
<Cubey> yes
<r00tintheb0x> Flannel, no he doesn't
<r00tintheb0x> no problem Khrajin
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: nope, its a fresh install used 7.04 ubuntu feisty & then installed xubuntu-desktop on top of it
<Flannel> Cubey: and you've updated your package cache after adding it?
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, why did you not just install XUbuntu?
<compengi> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cubey> yes
<Flannel> Cubey: Pastebin your sources.list please
<darklard> KNate what's your e-mail if I get mine working I'll bet it will get yours working too, PM is fine
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: that was also a way, but I wanted to have both UIs to play with
<Khrajin> I must be utterly lame. I can't find this file.
<r00tintheb0x> this may work
<r00tintheb0x> find / -type f -size +20000k -exec ls -lh {} \; | awk { print $8 :  $5 }
<Cubey> Flannel: pastebin?
<Flannel> !pastebin | Cubey
<ubotu> Cubey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cassano> im back but on another laptop
<r00tintheb0x> oh shirish
<iPhoenix> hello
<r00tintheb0x> did you stop in the middle of the install?
<r00tintheb0x> hi iPhoenix
<Cubey> ok, give me a few. i'm chatting on a seperate machine..
<iPhoenix> are they an a frenchcanal on theserver?
<Khrajin> hi iPhoenix
<iPhoenix> the server*
<Flannel> !fe | iPhoenix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !fr | iPhoenix
<ubotu> iPhoenix: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<iPhoenix> thx
<cassano> r00tinthebox i tried modprobe but and the card is recognised it just wont turn on IE i press the on button and the light doesnt
<r00tintheb0x> whaaa
* r00tintheb0x blinks
<cassano> i have the laptop infront of me can we try to connect it to the net?
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<cassano> i have the laptop infront of me can we try to connect it to the net?
<cassano> oops wrong button pressed th u arrow
<cassano> now what should i do r00t?
<Khrajin> root left
<cassano> so he did
<Opspin> Can anyone tell me where to find info on partitioning a large (120GB) external harddisk to install Feisty, the "delete whole disk and install automagic" gives me error "creation of ext3.filesystem on partition 1 on SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed"
<cassano> can anybody help me?
<bigfam> cassano what kind of card is it
<bigfam> gimme da chipset info
<cassano> broadcom 4301
<Cubey> here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21243/
<cassano> or 03
<Flannel> Cubey: you don't have multivere enabled.  Thats your problem
<jxxxt> cubey: if you are running ubuntu you have the wrong repos
<mistone> how do I run a script everytime a cd is inserted?
<cassano> lspci says o3 but iwconfig says 01
<cassano> bigfam does that help?
<Cubey> hmmm...
<Cubey> well, how do i enable it then?
<Opspin> Alright, I'll just have a whack at it myself then
<Flannel> Cubey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21244/
<Flannel> jxxxt: how is that not ubuntu?
* Opspin feels slightly hurt that noone halped him
<Madpilot> jxxxt, that's just an imcomplete list of Dapper repos - old, but still supported...
<jxxxt> flannel : they look like deb repos yes no?
<jxxxt> sorry guys
<Flannel> jxxxt: Ubuntu uses debs
<corpsicly> hey everyone
<mistone> hay
<Cubey> ok, lets se...
<corpsicly> im having problems connecting to my wep protected wifi network with 7.04
<corpsicly> it worked on 6.10
<corpsicly> then i upgraded
<mistone> corpsicly: are you using linux-wlan-ng ?
<corpsicly> and i CAN connect to some random unprotected wifi network
<corpsicly> mistone: im using dhclient eth1
<mistone> D:
<corpsicly> and i enabled "roaming" in the network manager
<corpsicly> to get it to work
<corpsicly> wahts linux-wlan-ng ?
<corpsicly> installing it now =P
<Khrajin> ahh found it
<Khrajin>  trash:/
<Im_the_ONE> roaming is dangerous
<cassano> i wish my wireless was that easy the card wont turn on yet the driver isloaded
<Cubey> still does not work. i did run 'sudo apt-get update' after i saved the new contents of the file before I tried to apt-get the packages again
<Pentalive> Hi, I can't remember what to apt-get for "time.h, stdio.h, time.h...." how can I find out?
<Flannel> Pentalive: build-essential
<Pentalive> Thanks!
<Ademan_> anyone using xubuntu have the "magical self-replicating gnome-network-manager-applet problem"?
<flowingfire> Hi everybody.  I'm curious what the up-sides of Ubuntu over Fedora are.  Fedora is releasing a new version in around ten days and I'm curious whether it's worth checking out or not.  What are Ubuntu's strenghts?  Does it tend to be ahead of the game compared to Fedora?
<Pentalive> is there a way to list all that is apt-get able?
<Cubey> :/
<Cubey> this is about my luck.
<Flannel> Pentalive: Do you really want that? or do you want to search?
<Flannel> Cubey: did you save the file?  and it saved?
<corpsicly> mistone: wanna give me a crash course in wlanctl-ng ? =)
<jxxxt> pentalive' Yes   in your gui synaptic package manager
<Pentalive> When I don't know what I want... It's like shopping.  :^)
<mistone> corpsicly: if you don't have the hardware you don't need it
<Flannel> Pentalive: try apt-cache search [stuff] , that'll be more fruitful than a list.
<mistone> you need a prism2 device
<darklard> uh... stupid question.... how do I quit gnome and go back to CLI ?
<Pentalive> jxxxt:  That shows the major things - A big long list can be GREPed  :^)
<flowingfire> Any opinions?
<Cubey> Flannel: yes. i ran 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' to open it so I could save it. and it saved
<corpsicly> mistone: ok, so why did i install this
<mistone> no idea
<Flannel> Cubey: and then sudo apt-get update, and it updates them all?
<mistone> I just asked if you were using it
<corpsicly> i see
<Cubey> Flannel: aparanetly so
<dexomsrc> What's a good FTP client that supports explicit TLS encryption on both the control and data channels with the server?
<corpsicly> so is there something that works, as opposed to the builtin network manager ?
<Pentalive> flowingfire - Ubuntu works better on my laptop than Fedora 5 - I am upgrading
<Flannel> Cubey: apparently?  does it scroll through the lot of them getting things?
<Cubey> yes
<Flannel> flowingfire: you might get a better response in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> Cubey: alright, and then what errors does that apt-get line (in the wiki) give you?
<Cubey> most say hit
<Flannel> Cubey: not all?
<Pentalive> ubuntu ++ soundcard right off the bat, ++ nic, but -- wlan
<Cubey> Flannel: some say.. one moment, lemmie paste it on that site
<keypad> can some one help me ive been trying to solve my tv capture card problem for hours to no avail.
<Khrajin> What is the normal FTP program used for a ubuntu server being an ftp server?
<Madpilot> dexomsrc, try Filezilla for an FTP client
<Pentalive> Thanks All, ...Later
<dexomsrc> Madpilot: I appreciate the suggestion, but do you know of another?
<Flannel> Khrajin: vsftpd is in main, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Madpilot> dexomsrc, for a client? There's gftp, but frankly I wasn't impressed last time I tried it
<inayet> need help with making sound work with linux
<inayet> it works with windows xp
<dexomsrc> Madpilot: Ah, nevermind, I can run multiple instances of Filezilla at once
<inayet> I have two os installed on gateway 400vtx
<dexomsrc> I much prefer this client.
<dexomsrc> I'm so happy it's available on GNU/Linux, Windows, and Mac OS X.
<Madpilot> dexomsrc, filezilla is nice - started out as a Windows client, they just got a usable Linux release packaged for Ubuntu's repos
<darklard> UH.... how do I quite GNOME and just go to the CLI ??
<inayet> Can anyone help in walking me through to make the sound work with ubuntu?
<Khrajin> Flannel: Is vsftpd an easy to use FTP server daemon?
<darklard> quit*
<Cubey> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21245/
<darklard> inayet what kind of computer do you have?
<Cubey> that also shows the error when i try to apt-get the packages
<inayet> darklard: I have a gateway 400vtx with ubuntu on it.
<Khrajin> inayet: That's your problem. You have a gateway.
<keypad> can some one help me my composite out is black and white. Im using tv time.
<keypad> **composite in
<dexomsrc> Madpilot: I'm aware, I used to use FIleZilla before I switched over to GNU/Linux permanently.  I was very pleased when I saw it move into the repositories of Debian and Ubuntu recently.
<ncd> Hi...
<Flannel> Cubey: hmm.  Except, it *is* in the repositories for dapper, I just looked.
<ncd> Can some one help me with dvd playback
<Enselic__> hi! | ncd
<inayet> there is no way to make ubuntu have sound ?
<Madpilot> dexomsrc, likewise. filezilla was, seriously, the only app from Windows I missed when I moved over to Ubuntu a couple of years ago now...
<ncd> HEH | wtf
<Enselic__> inayet: sure, if you have hardware for it
<Flannel> Cubey: what does `apt-cache search gstreamer0.10-pitfdll` give you?
<Cubey> Flannel: Now you see my frustration? I do the command as I should and it returns that error
<inayet> the sound works in window xp
<Enselic__> !hi | ncd
<Flannel> Cubey: gstreamer0.10-pitfdll - GStreamer plugin for using MS Windows binary codecs? or nothing
<Cubey> one moment...
<ubotu> ncd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<darklard> inayet do you see HDA Intel if you type in aplay -l ?
<ncd> wooot
<Enselic__> inayet: then there likely is a way
<ncd> kk why is dvd playback being turned into a mountain from a mole hill?
<mnguyen> When is the next ubuntu release coming?
<Cubey> Flannel: Nothing
<Enselic__> !sound | inayet did you try this information?
<ubotu> inayet did you try this information?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flannel> mnguyen: every six months, so 7.10 (october)
<bullgard4> I am looking for a description of my ACPI Battery Driver 'battery' /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko
<Flannel> Cubey: you didn't save that sources.list, since you didn't get the multiverse lists with this update.
<Cubey> arrrrrrrg
<Cubey> I did save it
<Cubey> :/
<Flannel> Cubey: open it up and check again.  /etc/apt/sources.list (just like that, no capitalization or anything else)
<inayet> darklard: when i typed in aplay -l , it produced "sudo modprobe snd-es18xx"
<arcad3> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<arcad3> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cubey> Flannel: damn thing, it acted like it saved before
<ncd> heh cumon help0r
<ubuntubeginz> hi guys i ran this comand.. cat *.py>outputfile.py .... On some of lines of outputfile.py..i noticed that line ended with *^M* ...anyone knoes how i can remove them
<ncd> even windows wouldnt make it into such an ordeal
<Cubey> ...i just ran apt-get update again, and redid the search, nothing
<darklard> inayet hmm check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Flannel> Cubey: did you save the file?
<Flannel> Cubey: (and then verify it had changed)
<darklard> Does ANYONE know how to shutdown gnome and go back to the command line interface
<ncd> the programs concearned with playback seem to  be out of some kind of resources (i assume vram) 64MB which has me thinking the unthinkable not enough for dvd playback??
<keypad> any one know how to configure tv capture cards  ?
<ncd> Would you like to see a LOG of gmplayer?
<Flannel> darklard: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, or something akin to that
<ncd> and totem?
<Cassano> lol i just tried my 7.04 disc on a ew laptop and X doesnt even load
<darklard> Flannel : Thnx *_*
<Cassano> *new
<Flannel> darklard: do you want that to happen from now on?
<Cubey> FINALLY
<riaal> Morning all, what filesystem shall I use for a USB2.0 backup harddrive? (mostly for ubuntu but would love if it worked on windows to)
<ncd> You seem very reluctant to help me with this matter and its starting to piss me off ... you going to let that fuck the experince for 10000s of users??
<Cubey> freaken thing kept somehow saving the original one over & over
<Cubey> it's FINALLY installing the packages. thanks Flannel
<jxxxt> you need to wach your language
<Flannel> !language | ncd
<ubotu> ncd: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ncd> YOU NEED FIX UP YOU LITTLE FUCKING CHILDREN
<ncd> JESUS
<ncd> GROW THE FUCK UP
<Costel> i need a good tutorial router-iptables
<Madpilot> well, he left and saved me the trouble of kicking him, at least...
<Cubey> FINALLY!! SOUND!
<Cassano> madpilot u a mod?
<jxxxt> cubey: HOORAY!!
<riaal> grats Cubey :)
<Madpilot> Cassano, one of several lurking, yes.
<darklard> Cubey what did it???
<Cassano> well i can say it ow. UBUNTU HATES ME
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys
<Cassano> ow*
<PrimoTurbo> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/6641/screenshotlo3.pn
<Cassano> now*
<PrimoTurbo> How do I remove that volume from showing up
<riaal> what filesystem to use on my usb backup harddrive?
<PrimoTurbo> I have already mounted /media/Windows
<PrimoTurbo> but that still shows up
<Costel> <riaal> ext3
<darklard> Flannel do i want want to happen from now on? i'm okay with gnome loading on startup I just need to install nvidia drivers and can't run gnome while doing that.. or so it says...
<riaal> Costel, you sure mate? what about fat32 for the possible use whit a windows computer?
<fnf> Is VLC working for anyone ?. I got a segfault upon starting. Looks like a lot of users have experienced this too.
<Cubey> fnf: works for me
<PrimoTurbo> Can someone please help? How do I go about removing the volume icon in the file manager thats pointing to the wrong mount
<PrimoTurbo> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/6641/screenshotlo3.png
<PrimoTurbo> thats the screenshot and my fstab
<fnf> Cubey: do you have a clean Feisty installation ?
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo, right-click on it, unmount volume
<PrimoTurbo> no mounted
<Cassano> can anybody tell me why ubuntu hates me? have i doe anything to annoy mark?
<Costel> i was thinking u wanted to use with a linux system
<PrimoTurbo> it's not mounted
<PrimoTurbo> the icon still shows up even after reboot
<darklard> Cubey : what was your sound problem mine doesn't work either what worked for you?
<PrimoTurbo> my media/windows mount which is in fstab doesn't show up in filemanager but works fine
<PrimoTurbo> any ideas?
<fnf> Cubey: upgraded Edgy can understandably work, but a clean install always failed to me.
<riaal> Cassano, Ubuntu loves me =) all other dristos start a world war whit my hardware =)
<dexomsrc> Why would proftpd allow multiple connections (from the same IP no less) on the same single passive mode data channel configured to be a range of only one TCP port, but wzdftpd is only able to handle one data channel connection (all subsequent ones simply time out)?
<PrimoTurbo> besides fstab and mtab where else are mounts defined?
<PrimoTurbo> my mtab for that volume is good also /dev/hda1 /media/Windows fuse rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other 0
<PrimoTurbo> any ideas?
<fnf> Is there anyone using VLC here ?
<nomasteryoda> PrimoTurbo, does it show up in terminal ok? ... just restart Nautilus and see if it shows up
<inayet> when I typed in aplay -l ; I got two card 0 and one card 1 , which was soundblaster
<wjg> hello
<Cassano> lol well done riaal.everytime i use ubutu or any liux distro my wireless doest work even though the drivers are supposed to be i the kernal. at least 7.04 recognised the card
<PrimoTurbo> nomasteryoda: the problem is not the volume itself, the problem is that I have an icon for a 174.3GB Volume left in my computer:/// I have restarted and everything it doesn't go away
<PrimoTurbo> and my /media/Windows mount doesn't show up instead...
<inayet> I am reading over the tutorials and its not making any sense. I love linux, but I am very new. The tutorials are written for expert linux users.
<PrimoTurbo> but I cann access it by going to /media/WIndows in file manager and terminal
<Cassano> now all i need to do is get it to be able to turn the card on :|
<nomasteryoda> PrimoTurbo, you restarted the computer?
<PrimoTurbo> I'm talking about the file manager link
<PrimoTurbo> yes I did
<PrimoTurbo> Here is a screenshot
<PrimoTurbo> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/6641/screenshotlo3.png
<nomasteryoda> PrimoTurbo, i know there can be some issues with the Hal manager for devices...
<PrimoTurbo> what is Hal manager?
<nomasteryoda> i had to restart that to get my destkop working ok too...
<nomasteryoda> its on all newer linux systems
<inayet> please help with making my sound card (I dont know what kind of sound card I have, but it works with windows xp)
<inayet> work
<nomasteryoda> manages usb, firewire, etc...
<nomasteryoda> most every device
<inayet> how do i find out what kind of sound card I have?
<dawn_chorus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21248/  <--  I'm attempting to compile a kernel from source, yet this is what "make menuconfig" returns.  Anyone any idea what's happening?
<CodeWarrior> hello folks, hjow do make ubuntu start on runlevel 3 by default (upstart)?
<nomasteryoda> inayet, terminal, type "lspci"
<inayet> nomasteryoda: done
<dawn_chorus> PrimoTurbo, i may be wrong, but I think HAL mean "hardware abstraction layer" and is what allows you to communicate with crdroms, etc.
<nomasteryoda> inayet, should see it listed there
<Lilacor> dawn_chorus: I believe you are correct.
<darklard> inayet sorry I just read tons of those and i have lots more to go I havn't use linux since SUSE 5.2
<inayet> nomasteryoda: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<nomasteryoda> yup
<dawn_chorus> anyone successful compiled a kernel from source lately?  come to think of it ... I haven't been able to compile anything from source in my Ubuntu, ever.
<nomasteryoda> standard chipset ... should work well'
<balbir97> how to install apache 2.2.4 in feisy fawn from source
<darklard> Yeah I can't get my intel "standard chipset" working for sound either...
<inayet> nomasteryoda: now what should I do?
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<dawn_chorus> balbir97, you dowloaded the tar.gz?
<balbir97> yeah
<balbir97> I have
<nomasteryoda> well its there...
<nomasteryoda> inayet, lets see if the modules are loaded
<nomasteryoda> lsmod |grep intel
<dawn_chorus> balbir97, just create a ~/src directory and tar xjvg the tar.gz.
<balbir97> i did that
<nomasteryoda> should see snd_intel8x0
<balbir97> now?
<balbir97> ./configure only!!!
<dawn_chorus> balbir97, make && sudo make install?  all that?
<dawn_chorus> balbir97, ./configure not work for you?
<balbir97> I have already installed apache 2.2.3.. using apt-get
<balbir97> should I remove that first
<MrC_> hi there.I am having this problem in here while trying to install the update Reading database ... 176928 files and directories currently installed.)
<MrC_> Unpacking ardour (from .../ardour_1%3a2.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<MrC_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ardour_1%3a2.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<MrC_>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/gtk_ardour.mo', which is also in package ardour-gtk
<MrC_> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<MrC_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<MrC_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ardour_1%3a2.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<MrC_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<v3n0m> ubuntu is freezing upon startup, works fine from live-cd.. any ideas?
<MrC_> can anyone help me?
<nomasteryoda> egads
<v3n0m> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Fezzler> do I need to stop samba before I edit the smb.conf file?
<v3n0m> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nomasteryoda> Fezzler, nope
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: ./configure then make then make install
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: right
<dawn_chorus> balbir97, not work?
<nomasteryoda> edit then restart samba .... /etc/init.d/samba restart
<nomasteryoda> er sudo
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: let me do ./configure
<Mishaal> i mounted the drives yesterday,, but it showed me this message : You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "ntfsdrive". ,, what does this mean?? how do i solve this problem
<rredd4> MrC  never paste stuff in here like that, it is called flooding and it is not well recieved
<Fezzler> can I use text editor to open, edit and save smb.conf or will I need "sudo" command line gedit?
<balbir97> running...
<nomasteryoda> Fezzler, any file inside /etc requires sudo to change
<rashid> how do i setup firestarter?
<v3n0m> ubuntu is freezing upon startup, works fine from live-cd.. any ideas? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445664)
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: ./configure done!!
<dawn_chorus> rashid, easy as pie. have you installed it from the repos?
<nomasteryoda> so yes, sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf will work
<rashid> yes
<Fezzler> sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf   ???
<berent> which is the file to map the keys
<dawn_chorus> rashid, now run it.  alt-f2: gksudo firestarter
<berent> which is the file to map the keys
<berent> which is the file to map the keys
<rashid> but the thing is it will not run automatically when i login
<kritzstapf> i'd recommend gksudo instead of sudo for X-apps
<dawn_chorus> me too.
<rashid> when i check at grc.com it will show ports as "open"
<nomasteryoda> Fezzler, you can do the same thing in the gui ... Alt+F2, type "gksu gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf" then enter your password
<rashid> if i start firestarter then the ports will show as "stealth"
<dawn_chorus> rashid, you need to select "Preferences" and then turn on ToC packet filtering, or so.
<rashid> that i have done already but still no use
<dawn_chorus> rashid, that means Firestarter isn't loading your firewall rules on boot.  this is bad.
<robink> Which feisty-desktop-powerpc.iso file should I download from torrent.ubuntu.org:6969?
<robink> There are four of them
<rashid> ok then how to load firewall rules automatically?
<Mishaal> i mounted the drives yesterday,, but it showed me this message : You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "ntfsdrive". ,, what does this mean?? how do i solve this problem
<robink> ...all with different filesizes and hashes
<dawn_chorus> rashid, there's an alternative, but it's not as user friendly and you have to be careful using it, i.e. you have to pay attention to what to you allow specifically.  If you don't enable http, for instance, you get no internet, etc.  In other words, you're going to need to know *exactly* what you want to allow.
<nomasteryoda> !ntfs > Mishaal
<robink> Oh wait, there are only 3, but still
<rashid> ok
<dawn_chorus> rashid, try guarddog.  just be sure to enable the proper stuff in "Protocol".
<robink> Are they all PPC32?
<rashid> alrite, i can get thru synaptic rite?
<inayet> nomasteryoda: I do see snd_intel8x0
<natsumey> urgghh wu-ftpd give me a big headache
<dawn_chorus> dawn_chorus, be sure to uninstall firestarter if you install guarddog.
<rashid> ok
<dawn_chorus> dawn_chorus, why are you talking to yourself?
<nomasteryoda> rashid, there are good guides  to that .. just google for guarddog firewall ubuntu howto
<Gerro> how would I create a launcher to launch two applications at the same time? like if I wanted to listen to music while using gimp for example
<Fezzler> Okay, I have samba installed and Ubuntu box see's Vista box and visa versa.  WHen click on to connect, User Name:  and Password: box comes up
<PrimoTurbo> Okay I posted my problem on ubuntu-forums
<rashid> great thank you
<PrimoTurbo> can someone please take a look at this
<PrimoTurbo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2670385
<PrimoTurbo> trying to remove an icon
<Fezzler> I guess I don't know the command-line to set User name and Password
<inayet> nomasteryoda: I do see snd_intel8x0
<nomasteryoda> inayet, so you have sound ... open a terminal and look at the mixer settings .... alsamixer ... use arrow keys to change them and M for unmute/mute then esc ...
<MISTERTibbs> #ubuntu-pnw
<nomasteryoda> inayet, that is good
<Gerro> Primo-Turbo: umount command for that
<inayet> I should type alsamixer in the black window?
<balbir97> how to add a dir in $PATH
<nomasteryoda> also , inayet you should look at your mixer (speaker icon in tray)
<nomasteryoda> yes
<Khrajin> What is the key-combo to switch desktops from 1 to 3 for instance
<Gerro> Primo-Turbo: umount /dev/hda1
<Ademan_> balbir97: PATH=$PATH:/your/new/dir/
<Fezzler> are the samba user/passwrd set as part of the smb.conf file or through a command-line instruction?
<dawn_chorus> Fezzler, adduser?
<nomasteryoda> Khrajin, on kubuntu it was Ctrl+Tab, but i think thats different now on gnome
<nomasteryoda> commandline
<nomasteryoda> !samba > Fezzler
<Khrajin> nomasteryoda: I'm on kubuntu and ctrl+tab doesn't work
<nomasteryoda> hmmm
<nomasteryoda> i'm on kubuntu .... beryl enabled?
<inayet> nomasteryoda: when I typed alsamixer I got weird graphs. what should I do now?
<nomasteryoda> inayet, look for one with MM
<balbir97> Adman_: now need to export it to make it permanent
<Khrajin> nomasteryoda: Probably not,
<nomasteryoda> Khrajin, hang on
<sluimers> Hi, my sound recorder doesn't work
<Fezzler> I see the "sudo smbpasswd -a XXX" command
<nicholaspaul> is anyone here crazy enough to want to network OS9 with Ubuntu?
<balbir97> Adman_: how can I manually change in some file
<Fezzler> but what is the user command?
<nicholaspaul> can you get to os9 with samba? is there an OS9 app i should use?
<Gerro> nicholaspaul: what do you mean?
<Ademan_> balbir97: i suppose your ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile
<Gerro> nicholaspaul: use nfs instead if you want file sharing
<nicholaspaul> Gerro... well, i have a network with OS9 and Ubuntu, and want to be able to share drives.
<nicholaspaul> Gerro: use nfs on os9?
<inayet> nomasteryoda: I found three with MM "CD Contr" "Mic Boos" and "IEC958"
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> inayet, i should have asked... ubuntu, right?
<Gerro> nicholaspaul: yeah
<Fezzler> does the samba passwd command prompt for user and password?
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: ./configure and make done!!
<nicholaspaul> Gerro ok fanks! more googling :)
<inayet> nomasteryoda: yeah I use ubuntu
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: now do I need to do make install
<Gerro> nicholaspaul: samba is only for windows
<inayet> nomasteryoda: how do I save what I just did?
<nomasteryoda> ok, then you can check the mixer tool from tray
<inayet> nomasteryoda: whats a mixer tool?
<nomasteryoda> i'm on kubuntu here, so the mixer is somewhat different, but
<nomasteryoda> the small speaker icon in your system tray
<Khrajin> hmm
<dawn_chorus> balbir97, there's usually some stuff to read inside the tar.gz, normally titled README and INSTALL, or such.  have you read those?
<nomasteryoda> upper right if you left in default mode
<nicholaspaul> Gerro oh ok Didnt realise.
<dawn_chorus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21248/  <--  I'm attempting to compile a kernel from source, yet this is what "make menuconfig" returns.  Anyone any idea what's happening?
<nomasteryoda> Fezzler, type this in terminal to open the mixer "mixer_applet"
<mv653> Hello All.  Just started using Ubuntu but have used Unix / Other Linux derivatives for a while. Is there a problem with mounting remote Windows Domain shares with 7.04?
<mv653> I keep getting the message "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on ... "
<Fezzler> what is "mixer_applet"?
<nomasteryoda> Fezzler, the thing that should be in the tray
<nomasteryoda> a speaker
<nomasteryoda> represents the volume control
<nomasteryoda> sorry wrong person
<nomasteryoda> lol
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: I read those
<nomasteryoda> i'm tired, its way late and i have to get up for work in 2 hours
<Fezzler> sudo: mixer_applet: command not found
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: now i installed that in /usr/src
<nomasteryoda> Fezzler, that was for inayet
<mv653> I seen forums indicate to install smbfs, but this doesn't seem to be available in the apps to download
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: but default apache 2.2.3 which came with my distro also there
<GTro2> !screen resolution
<PrimoTurbo> what are the keys in vim to save a file?
<Fezzler> :)
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: now how to activate both of them
<GTro2> !resolution
<nomasteryoda> :wq
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nomasteryoda> PrimoTurbo, that was for you
<nicholaspaul> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
* lord_daemon :)
<PrimoTurbo> when I type :wq it just writes it
<PrimoTurbo> in the document I'm editing
<PrimoTurbo> do I need ot hold something?
<nomasteryoda> hit Esc first
<dawn_chorus> balbir97, i have zero experience w/ samba, but would running two versions like that possibly create problems?
<mv653> Thanks, but NFS is used to access other *nix's, I'm trying to access remote Windows shares...
<darklard> ubotu How do I configure my X to not load automatically like setting id:3:initdefault: where would I edit that for ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> mv653, i'm not sure what your solution is but portmap has helped me with remote samba shares... ymmv
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: it OK, thanks!!
<PrimoTurbo> okay I hit escape now I type : w q and it messes stuff up
<PrimoTurbo> how do I save?
<nomasteryoda> PrimoTurbo, just hit enter one time now...
<nomasteryoda> then :wq
<nomasteryoda> together
<mv653> nomasteryoda, I'll give it a try, thanks
<PrimoTurbo> what?
<dawn_chorus> balbir97, you go it running?
<PrimoTurbo> that just gets out of the mode and writes stuff
<darklard> Someone know How do I configure my X to not load automatically like setting id:3:initdefault: where would I edit that for ubuntu?   nomasteryoda Flannel ?
<nomasteryoda> PrimoTurbo, nano is simpler to use
<PrimoTurbo> how do u save in nano?
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: investigating...
<nomasteryoda> Ctrl+X then Y then Enter
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: I guess i need to add /usr/src in $PATH variable
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: but how i don't know..
<PrimoTurbo> how do I save a file that I opened in nano?
<Tarkus> how do i mount an external drive with an ntfs file system and be able to read/modify its contents? (it only has one partition)
<Gerro> darklard: you could try using ctrl alt f1 to go to full screen terminal then ctrl alt f7 to go back to desktop
<nomasteryoda> darklard, edit grub ... nano /boot/grub/menu.lst .... go down to the topmost kernel ... and add init=3
<MrC_> does anyone knows how to change the start up screen?
<nomasteryoda> that should work
<nicholaspaul> PrimoTurbo: nomasteryoda just answered
<Gerro> MrC_: check the control panel
<darklard> thanks nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> np
<dawn_chorus> balbir97, just type it all out.  it's good to use absolutes, or whatever they're called.
<PrimoTurbo> HOW DO I SAVE A FILE IN NANO?
<nomasteryoda> PrimoTurbo, read up
<darklard> Gerro I have to actually unload X for this but thanks ^-^
<nomasteryoda> Ctrl+X then Y then Enter
<nomasteryoda> Ctrl+X then Y then Enter
<nicholaspaul> PrimoTurbo: CTRL X, Y, Enter
<MrC_> I have Ubuntustudio and Kubuntu,but on start up it shows kubuntu ussplash,i would like to see the Ubuntustudio
<MrC_> anyone good on it?
* nomasteryoda runs for cover.... 
<Gerro> darklard: oh you want to install graphics driver right?
<nomasteryoda> nn
<PrimoTurbo> Thank You
<MrC_> there is nothing on the control panel Gerro
<Tarkus> anyone how do i mount an external drive with an ntfs file system and be able to read/modify its contents? (it only has one partition)
<Gerro> darklard: to unload X just do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Fezzler> anyone know how to determine a user name in Vista?  STill trying to get Ubuntu smb to work
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: both instances of apache got worked!! :)
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo, nano has a two-line reference/help thing along the bottom of the screen all the time - one of the reasons I like it
<darklard> Gerro yep but I need it to NOT load GNOME on startup incase I fubar it which is why I'll just modify /boot/grub/menu.lst for now
<dawn_chorus> balbir97, sweet!  good work, bro.
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: :)
<SoulRaven> i want to install xubuntu.....but is stuck...."Seteting File System" in the last step on instalation.....
<PrimoTurbo> Yeah I see but so confusing they use ^ to mean CTRL why?
<SoulRaven> i want to install xubuntu.....but is stuck...."Deteting File System" in the last step on instalation.....
<nicholaspaul> PrimoTurbo: cos thats the shortcut for ctrl
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: But I couldn't get how to add ^some path^ in $PATH
<inayet> nomasteryoda: when I type in mixer_applet in the black box it says "command not found"
<MrC_> I think  you can do it on the logon,just select blackbox on the options menu
<darklard> PrimoTurbo standard ASCII representation for ^ in old command line interfaces....
<dawn_chorus> balbir97, i dunno either, dude.
<dawn_chorus> balbir97, i prefer typing out paths, or just creating an icon on my desktop somewhere with that path.  :)
<berent> which is the file to map the keys
<berent> which is the file to map the keys
<nicholaspaul> PrimoTurbo: and its still used in abbreviations, like in menus showing shortcuts.
<berent> like i want up arrow to show the previous command
<berent> which is the script to map the keys
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: cool
<crdlb> berent: in what?
<sluimers> Hi, my sound recorder doesn't work
<berent> crdlb: in linux
<SoulRaven> i want to install xubuntu.....but is stuck...."Deteting File System" in the last step on instalation.....
<crdlb> berent: that doesn't help
<riaal> Is there any disadvantages of using FAT32 on my USB2.0 backup harddrive?
<sluimers> Can anyone help me fix my sound recorder?
<inayet> can someone walk me through to have my sound work on ubuntu ? it works on windows xp, but I love linux
<crdlb> riaal: compatibility
<riaal> crdlb, what do you mean?
<norealgravity> im getting a wubi error when booting ubuntu. wubi segmentation error it doesnt boot all the way. how do i fix?
<Gerro> riaal: it fragments
<AnAnt> Hello, I am running bind as a caching name server, but I want to add an entry in the bind config. so that it would look up address for XYZ.COM domain from a certain IP address (for example 192.168.0.1) . How to do so ?
<crdlb> riaal: misread :)
<dawn_chorus> inayet, have you made sure that your mixer is set to the right device and everything is unmuted?
<riaal> Gerro, ? =)
<Gerro> riaal: so just format often instead of deleting and you will be fine
<berent> crdlb: what else do u want
<Fezzler> Do smb user names have to be lower case to work?
<crdlb> riaal: and it doesn't support unix permissions
<Gerro> riaal: why do you think ext3 linux partitions never need to defragment? its because of the filesystem, its different than ntfs
<crdlb> and it has the 4GB file limit
<riaal> crdlb, thats true =/
<Chetwin> LMAOOOOO!  Decided to reinstall Windows XP Media Center Edition yesterday and give it one more shot as my main OS.  Within 24 hours (of normal usage) I had 12 viruses even with AVG running
<inayet> dawn_chorus" how do I unmute everything using the terminal?
<Tarkus> anyone how do i mount an external drive with an ntfs file system and be able to read/modify its contents? (it only has one partition)
<KoPDanny> Chetwin: thats what happens when your in the wind with Winblows, :P
<Chetwin> Tarkus !ntfs-tools
<crdlb> berent: what program are you using?
<Chetwin> Tarkus !ntfs
<Chetwin> Sorry man
<Chetwin> one more try
<Chetwin> !ntfstools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfstools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riaal> Gerro, but defragment isn't really necessary, right?
<Chetwin> nope
<crdlb> !info ntfs-config | Tarkus
<KoPDanny> chetwin: there ya go
<sluimers> Can anyone help me fix my sound recorder?
<Chetwin> There's a package for is
<ubotu> tarkus: ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<KoPDanny> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<norealgravity> anyone use wubi to install ubuntu?
<riaal> Gerro, true
<Gerro> Chetwin: close the damn windows, air conditioned room
<berent> crdlb: no program just commandline
<dawn_chorus> inayet, alsamixer
<crdlb> berent: you mean the real terminal?
<Chetwin> Man, *smacks head* what was I thinking
<crdlb> not an xterm or gnome-terminal?
<Chetwin> I'm in Feisty live mode right now.  Reinstalling as I type
<inayet> dawn_chorus: I am in, I see graphs, how do I unmute? how do I know its mute?
<Gerro> riaal: riaal: http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<Tarkus> crdlb, alright, so i download that, and then mount the drive? and it should work?  (sudo mount /dev/sdb1/ /home/sean/Media/)?
<sluimers> Can anyone help me make my sound recorder work?
<berent> crdlb: is there a duplicate terminal?
<RawSewage> thats cool that you can still use your computer while installing
<dawn_chorus> inayet, move to the channel and hit M.
<KoPDanny> chetwin: winblows didnt do a good enough job for ya? Lol
<RawSewage> even if you reformat your entire drive
<Chetwin> *From Hackers* - "Did you make any friends?" -- "No" -- "What did you learn today?" -- "Revenge"
<KoPDanny> WHY is my name KoPDanny -_-
<inayet> dawn_chorus: when i hit m it turns between mm and oo
<crdlb> berent: are you talking about the fullscreen text terminal?
<Cubey> Anyone know what AF_INET is? I'm getting an error related to it (AF_INET6) when starting play on a video stream in mplayer
<berent> crdlb: yes
<Gerro> RawSewage: yeah but some noobs push that fact and end up freezing up their installation then whining about their poor processor
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: basic functionality of the apache2 worked
<dawn_chorus> inayet, right.  MM is mute.
<norealgravity> anyone know how to install ubuntu with wubi?  i get segmentation fault error
<Cubey> The video plays despite the error
<riaal> Chetwin, lol, that movie awesome :D
<balbir97> dawn_chorus: but where is the modules :(.. not getting
<crdlb> berent: and the up key isn't working?
<inayet> dawn_chorus: I turned all the MMs to OOs. how do I save the settings?
<dawn_chorus> inayet, press ESC.
<berent> i want the file where this mappings are done crldb
<Tarkus> crdlb, alright, so i download that, and then mount the drive? and it should work?  (sudo mount /dev/sdb1/ /home/sean/Media/)?
<Chetwin> I'm gonna try feeding my winblows CD to a paper / credit card shredder
<inayet> dawn_chorus: I have pressed esc. what should I do now?
<Chetwin> First thing in the morning
<crdlb> Tarkus: it should automount
<crdlb> and you have to run it on the partition as I understand it
<danny3793> chetwin: lmao, the shredder may get jammed ;)
<Gerro> Chetwin: no man use them for frisbee, got a dog?
<HKJGN_> how can i have multiple viewports in Ubuntu? im trying to have a different background for each desktop, im using 7.04 Ubuntu with Beryl and Emerald, will the settings be in Emerald?
<Tarkus> crdlb, actually i just searched in synaptic and i already have 'ntfs-config'?
<Gerro> Chetwin: nah bad idea might cut themself
<dawn_chorus> inayet, you don't have an X environment?
<Tarkus> crdlb, do i reinstall it?
<Chetwin> I don't want my dog swalling more shi7 than he already does (voluntarily)
<danny3793> chetwin: the amount of crap winblows puts on all the things they make, its sure to stop up somethin :P,
<crdlb> Tarkus: no, you /use/ it
<norealgravity> hello world!
<Gerro> HKJGN_: how did you get beryl going? did you follow a guide?
<inayet> dawn_chorus: how do i know if i have an x environment ? should I restart the computer in order for alsamixer changes to take effect?
<HKJGN_> Gerro: yeah
<Chetwin> !anjuta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anjuta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gerro> HKJGN: can you link me to it? been having some trouble installing beryl to other computer
<dawn_chorus> inayet, no, they should take effect immediately.  aren't you in GNOME or KDE or something?
<Tarkus> crdlb, sorry. im not sure what you mean. i just need to get my drive to work properly. (read/write/etc..)
<Gerro> HKJGN: oh hey you ever try out kiba dock?
<inayet> dawn_chorus: I am using GNOME, is that an x environment ?
<HKJGN_> Gerro: its on thier site, it all depends on your Graphics card, basically what you have to do is install the necessary drivers, and then install the program through apt-get
<HKJGN_> Gerro: yes i have but i havent played with it too much
<dawn_chorus> inayet, yes.  you have a volume_applet in one of your panels?  If so right click it and select preferences.
<Gerro> HKJGN: I got it going but the cube has white screen, it did the same on this computer but I downgraded beryl to 1.9999.2 and it works
<inayet> dawn_chorus: I have clicked preferences.
<vm> can anyone suggest a good linux CAD program?
<Gerro> HKJGN: how come some of the beryl packages say dfgs + git2007 on them?
<Tarkus> crdlb, i have 'ntfs-config' installed, and when i restart it doesnt automount the drive.
<dawn_chorus> inayet, make sure the device is ALSA and that the volume controls the one you want, usually PCM or Front.
<crdlb> Tarkus: you have to run ntfs-config on the partition
<HKJGN_> Gerro: im not enough of a linux user to answer, im not sure either
<moDumass> hey all, um,. i can preview a show in ktorrent but once it has completed dloading i cant view it, even in VLC any ideas?
<Gerro> HKJGN_: oh okay, but your using 32 bit processor right?
<crdlb> I don't know how exactly, I've never used it
<HKJGN_> Gerro: yeah, im using the 32bit OS
<dawn_chorus> inayet, device = <whatever> (Alsa mixer).  see that?
<HKJGN_> Gerro: im too lazy to worry about 64bit XD
<Gerro> HKJGN: hmm maybe its a problem with the amd64, I might try compiling beryl from source
<HKJGN_> Gerro: well, im using a 64bit proc, but 32bit os
<moDumass> vm, yeh blender, XSI works in linux too though
<darklard> nomastayoda you still alive here?
<HKJGN_> Gerro: it shouldnt matter
<vm> modumbass, is blender a 2d cad?
<HKJGN_> Gerro: are you talking about the Cube or the backdrop?
<Gerro> HKJGN: either way compiling from source might show some interesting information as to why it won't work on that computer
<Gerro> HKJGN: the cube works but all desktops are white
<HKJGN_> Gerro: even when you change the background?
<Tarkus> crdlb, how do i do that?
<tondar> want to make an app for ubuntu, any suggestions?
<crdlb> <crdlb> I don't know how exactly, I've never used it
<Gerro> HKJGN: change the background? hmm never thought of that
<crdlb> try ntfs-config --help
<norealgravity> ubuntu the suxor
<Gerro> HKJGN_: but also emerald won't let me set a theme
<tondar> any suggestions for a gui app ?
<HKJGN_> Gerro: turn off  Beryl first, set your desktop manager to metacity or whatever, then set the theme, then turn Beryl back on
<HKJGN_> Gerro: you might have to refresh the manager, but thats what i did
<GatoLoko^> hi
<Flannel> !bum | darklard
<ubotu> darklard: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<HKJGN_> Gerro: Beryl is a little buggy compared to its predecessor Compiz, so some things are chunky like that
<HKJGN_> Gerro: all in the name of pretty pretty, shiny shiny
<tondar> come on guys any ideas?
<tondar> for a gui app
<tondar> ?
<GatoLoko^> somebody knows how to remove a bazaar branch from launchpad? (i've made 2 instead of one by mistake)
<HKJGN_> Tondar: really, the best way is to look at a piece of software you already have, and find out how you could make /that/ better
<darklard> Thanks! Flannel and ubotu
<HKJGN_> tondar: like smb, smb is a big pain in the ass sometimes, how about making a GUI app that helps simple users network windows and linux pcs
<tondar> HKJGN_: sure that is a good way, but I want to program something that users really want under buntu
<Tarkus> crdlb, ok, its mounted now when i startup, but how do i make it automount to somewhere other than "/media/SBN2"?
<dawn_chorus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21248/  <--  I'm attempting to compile a kernel from source, yet this is what "make menuconfig" returns.  Anyone any idea what's happening?
<tondar> HKJGN_: yeah that would be cool
<crdlb> Tarkus: no idea
<HKJGN_> tondar: that would be something i would like, maybe something that doesn't require Windows to log into your Linux PC
<riaal> Im planing to bye a new 12" laptop.. Any ide how to know if ubuntu will sport the hardware?
<inayet> dawn_chorus: clicking on preference I see three options to choose from
<HKJGN_> tondar: cause honestly, i'd rather Sneakernet files than set up SMB
<unicornx> hello, just wondering why when i enter "cd  install_flash_player_9_linux" it says "bash: cd: install_flash_player_9_linux: No such file or directory
<unicornx> robertlane@robertlane-desktop" and i can see the directory on the desktop.
<dawn_chorus> !laptop | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<tondar> HKJGN_: any good references for a good start?
<iPhoenix> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gerro> riaal: basically nvidia card, no broadcom wireless, and 32 bit processor =)
<iPhoenix> !fr
<seif> http://seif.hopto.org/warsow_0.3_linux.tar.gz
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dawn_chorus> inayet, one associated with Alsa?
<seif> o, sory
<iPhoenix> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tarkus> crdlb, is it a good idea to make it a symbolic link then?
<riaal> Gerro, dawn_chorus, cheers
<Lo_Pan> cd Desktop
<HKJGN_> tondar: nope ;_; like i said, i used samba once, and i hated it, i guess play with samba and see what you could figure out
<Lo_Pan> lol
<dawn_chorus> riaal, cheers!
<tondar> HKJGN_: that would be a little hard , hmm
<inayet> dawn_chorus: two are associated with Alsa mixer and one with OSS mixer
<HKJGN_> tondar: now, do you know how i can have multiple backgrounds in Ubuntu? i want each desktop to look different ;_;, i knew how to in slackware... but not Ubuntu
<tondar> HKJGN_: hold
<unicornx> thanks Lo_Pan i'm there now
<moDumass> does any one know how to repair broken avi files?
<HKJGN_> tondar: ?
<moDumass> i mean why would i be able to preview whilst in a torrent dloading app, but not view the completed dload>?
<tondar> HKJGN_: hold on
<HKJGN_> tondar: kk
<dawn_chorus> inayet, one with hda_snd_intel or HDA Intel?  (You did have an intel, right?)
<tondar> HKJGN_: u usin gnome or kde?
<HKJGN_> tondar: Gnome + XGL, im also using the Beryl App
<tondar> HKJGN_: also you running any window-manage app? ie. beryl,compiz?
<SlimG> moDumass: maby youre lacking a video decoder that your torrent client has implemented?
<tondar> HKJGN_: sorry to tell you this you can't have multi bg with beryl and or compiz
<inayet> dawn_chorus: One is- intel 82801DB-ICH4 (Alsa mixer); the other one is- Sound Blaster MP3+ (Alsa mixer)
<HKJGN_> tondar: but Beryl says it works with viewports O.o..
<HKJGN_> tondar: has the option in the control panel
<tondar> HKJGN_: hmmm
<seif> http://seif.hopto.org/warsow_0.3_linux.tar.gz
<crdlb> HKJGN_: you need a desktop manager that supports viewports
<HKJGN_> crdlb: like?
<crdlb> neither nautilus nor kdesktop are
<dawn_chorus> inayet, use the Sound Blaster.  hey, why not?
<crdlb> HKJGN_: do you need your desktop icons?
<HKJGN_> crdlb: well.. sorta
<HKJGN_> crdlb: what if i dont?
<tondar> HKJGN_: ok goto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69507
<inayet> dawn_chorus: ok I used sound blaster, what should I choose? Master, Line-in, Line-in Capture, Microphone, or Microphone Capture ?
<Jupp3> I copied my HD contents to new partitions on a new HD
<Jupp3> And I also installed grub with bootcd
<HKJGN_> lol, i always love the "You cant" answers XD i oughta just give up
<HKJGN_> lol
<crdlb> HKJGN_: wallpapoz claims to work in beryl, but not in the way you want
<HKJGN_> i see
<Jupp3> But it gets to the loading screen, and gets stuck there, probably something is still set wrong
<ManoWarrior> hi, crowd, where can I find information about the Alternate CD?
<ManoWarrior> i've googled, but found nothing
<Jupp3> jupp: Hey there, number one :D
<tondar> any other ideas for a gui app ?
<HKJGN_> eh, its not that important, i just wanted to see if i could, i have these awesome moon backgrounds and a nightime skydome, so i just wanted em all up there
<Frogzoo_> ManoWarrior: there's info on the ubuntu wiki
<vm> can anyone suggest a good linux CAD program?
<ManoWarrior> Frogzoo_: thanks
<HKJGN_> now i just need to learn how to manually add Resolutions to my xorg file
<HKJGN_> lol
<Woraug> I need to learn how to install Xorg
<v3n0m> help
<inayet> dawn_chorus: on the volume control preference there is only one button, which says "close"
<dawn_chorus> inayet, try either Front or PCM.
<Jupp3> HKJGN_: That should be easy, just see where other resos are defined and add your own
<The_Alexander> hello. can anybody help me installing jahshaka on Ubuntu Feisty?
<Gnea> v3n0m: help us help you.
<Frogzoo_> HKJGN_:  run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Sniper> hi
<inayet> dawn_chorus: with sound blaster there is no Front or PCM choice.
<HKJGN_> Frogzoo_:oh no, every time i do that, it cant read my PCIe card, and i have to go to my backup xorg.conf
<dawn_chorus> inayet, and you got no sound?
<Jupp3> So, any idea what could be wrong with my system?
<Sniper> guys
<Sniper> i have a mic butis not work with ubuntu
<Frogzoo_> The_Alexander: I think it's broken atm, various threads about saying it segfaults on startup
<v3n0m> Gnea: ubuntu freezing after install --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445664
<HKJGN_> Frogzoo_: apparently xorg doesnt read my PCIe card as 1:0:0
<dawn_chorus> where can I find a list of the modules that start at boot, so I can blacklist the ones I don't need?
<The_Alexander> Frogzoo: so Ill have to wait until they repair it?
<Woraug> HKJGN_, PM
<inayet> on the Intel (Alsa mixer) there is only PCM, but no Front. I get sound on windows xp with the sound blaster creative box
<Frogzoo_> The_Alexander: I guess so, but I doubt it will be too long as the devs seem aware of it
<moDumass> im thinking so, but im pretty sure i have almost every codec down
<moDumass> SlimG im thinking so, but im pretty sure i have almost every codec down
<dawn_chorus> inayet, hmm ... i'm thinking that either you having installed the driver or the driver isn't built into the kernel...
<The_Alexander> ok. Ill have to use Cinelerra
<The_Alexander> thanks
<dawn_chorus> *haven't
<The_Giver> so i'm trying to get to the other instances of xserver and the bash/command line
<inayet> dawn_chorus: how do i found out if I have download the driver or if its built into the kernel?
<The_Giver> isn't it something like alt + ctrl + F-key
<Frogzoo_> HKJGN_: xvidtune might help if you know what you're doing
<Gnea> v3n0m: is your cpu 64-bit?
<Flannel> The_Giver: ctrl-alt-f1 through f6 is a tty, f7 is the GUI again
<Frogzoo_> The_Giver: there are text terminals on ctrl alt F1-F6
<HKJGN_> Frogzoo_: but as you can see, i dont XD
<The_Giver> damn i cant get to them
<The_Giver> i think my keyboard config is all fugged up
<The_Giver> i can get alt + F2 to give me that run command thing
<The_Giver> so this is kind of weird
<The_Giver> laptop keyboard =(
<Flannel> The_Giver: make sure you use your left ctrl
<The_Giver> fn + alt + F2 gets Run Application
<The_Giver> i do =(
<ayato> test
<SlimG> moDumass: got libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs ?
<The_Giver> hmm well i cant be sure.. there is only one ctrl
<The_Giver> heh
<Frogzoo_> HKJGN_: play with xvidtune till you get it setup the way you like, then copy the params over to xorg.conf
<The_Giver> how do i know if my ctrl is actually the left ctrl
<moDumass> not sure ab out libxine-extracodecs
<moDumass> but w32 yeh
<Gnea> v3n0m: rather, is it a 64 or a 64 FX? and did you use the x86 or the AMD64 version of ubuntu?
<moDumass> SlimG: how would i install or check libxine-extracodecs ?
<Flannel> The_Giver: well, if you only have one, thats another ... issue, or something
<Frogzoo_> The_Giver: default is both Ctrl_L & Ctrl_R are both bound to Ctrl
<v3n0m> Gnea: yes
<SlimG> moDumass: sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<vm> can anyone suggest a good linux CAD program?
<riaal> oh no, nothing shows when I plug my ubs harddrive, what to do? =S
<The_Giver> Frogzoo_,  any way to fix this then
<The_Giver> =(
<dawn_chorus> inayet, i dont' think I can help you further.  Try going through this thread, it seems to be fairly well put together.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<SlimG> vm: http://www.ribbonsoft.com/qcad.html
<Frogzoo_> riaal: tail -f /var/log/messages when you plugin the USB might give more clue
<Frogzoo_> brb
<SlimG> vm: http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html
<v3n0m> Gnea: x86,
<HKJGN_> lol.. well, 1440x1440 is on the list of Modes, but it doesnt show up on my resolution list
<v3n0m> Gnea: sorry I was distracted by my friend
<HKJGN_> whats a good resolution for a 19inch Widescreen monitor>
<Gnea> v3n0m: try the AMD64 version installer and see what happens
<HKJGN_> ?*
<Gnea> v3n0m: no problem
<dawn_chorus> HKJGN_, 1440 x 900
<k1gwb> 1440x900, for mine
<moDumass> SlimG: The xine engine failed to start : No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.
<v3n0m> Gnea: I'm using the x86 versioon, on the AMD64 non-fx version proc.
<riaal> Is an usb harddrive supose to automount?
<HKJGN_> dawn_chorus: so i just add that into the "Modes" line in Xorg?
<Metal03> Hi there everyone, I'm trying to write some date on a CD and it's not working...  Anyone can help with that?
<Gnea> riaal: if it's partitioned and formatted
<GatoLoko^> somebody knows how to remove a bazaar branch from launchpad? (i've made 2 instead of one by mistake)
<maeth> hi
<dawn_chorus> HKJGN_, yes.  if you have an nVidia card, be sure the proprietary drivers are properly installed.
<maeth> can somebody help me?
<Gnea> Metal03: tried a marker?
<dawn_chorus> maeth, what's up?
<v3n0m> Gnea: why should I try the 64 bit?
<HKJGN_> dawn_chorus: i have a carpy ATI card
<Gnea> v3n0m: cool, try the AMD64 release
<maeth> im trying to install a bluetooth stereo headset on ubuntu
<Metal03> Gnea : a marker?
<Gnea> v3n0m: because you have a 64bit system
<HKJGN_> dawn_chorus: but i have the drivers installed
<Gnea> Metal03: yeah, like a sharpie
<SlimG> moDumass: hmm.. tried VLC mediaplayer? or mplayer? those should play most formats
<riaal> Gnea, It dosnt but I think it shows in fdisk -l
<Metal03> Gnea : LMAO
<Gnea> :)
<HKJGN_> dawn_chorus: is that going to matter?
<maeth> anybody?
<v3n0m> Gnea: have you used the 64bit version?
<dawn_chorus> HKJGN_, unless the ATI card is just real crummy and won't give you the 1440x900.
<ernst> hi
<maeth> ive all ready configured the a2dp driver
<maeth> i just dont know how to start it
<HKJGN_> dawn_chorus: X800gt >.>
<v3n0m> Gnea: because usually all of my friends install 32bit on the AMD64, because it's much more compatible and it always worked for them..
<moDumass> SlimG I have indeed and neither of them will play it, now im thinking maby they are corrupted files and whilst in the torrent dloader it streams without the file 'index'
<HKJGN_> dawn_chorus: lol
<ernst> how can I exclude a folder and its files in /tmp not being cleaned by /etc/init.d/bootclean ?
<moDumass> but i dont know how to get vlc to stream in the same way once the file is complete
<riaal> lol, something is terrebly wrong here =S
<Gnea> v3n0m: you can still install 64bit and retain 32bit compatibility
<The_Giver> anyone know how i can map my keyboard to change ctrl to be ctrl_L
<v3n0m> Gnea: so if I can't get the 32bit version to work, there doesn't seem a reason for me to try 64bit since alot of stuff doesn't work with it
<dawn_chorus> maeth, did you follow this howto?  --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<v3n0m> Gnea: flash doesn't work on 64bit version, which is enough for me not to install.. =/
<Gnea> v3n0m: do all your friends have the exact same hardware setup?
<Gnea> v3n0m: it doesn't?
<maeth> dawn_chorus, yeah, was quite simple actually, the thing is... it says on the last part
<v3n0m> Gnea: I don't think Adobe flash works on it no.,.
<riaal> this is not god at all :(
<maeth> " run a2dpd (it's not advised to run it as root). You'll have to arrange for this to be started up subsequently.
<maeth> "
<riaal> good
<riaal> *
<^Jst_Me^> Hi everyone... Can anyone tell me how to mount a network share so I can get to my mp3's on my windows server using amarock or XMMS.
<maeth> dawn_chorus, but i dont know how to run it
<alsa> any one had problems with ubuntu 7.0 and the realek acl861 ??/
<alsa> the sound doesnt work
<maeth> dawn_chorus, i know its silly
<dawn_chorus> maeth, add the path to /etc/rc.local.
<SlimG> moDumass: then I'm out of ideas :P
<riaal> ^Jst_Me^, strange thing to share whit windows and use linux for desktop =)
<maeth> dawn_chorus, a little eye candy plz?
<Metal03> V3n0m & Gnea: Confirmation = Flash DOESN'T work on a 64bits platform
<dawn_chorus> maeth, what?
<ubuntu> anyone here from fresno ca?
<maeth> dawn_chorus, dont know how to do that
<^Jst_Me^> ROFL.... taking ubuntu for a test drive on my laptop. :)
<chucrysle> whats the difference between the file desktop.iso and alternate.iso?
<sharperguy> Is it possible to write a script which control's the mouse? (I don't really mind what language as long as its not absurdly obscure)
<alsa> any one had problems with ubuntu 7.0 and the realek acl861 ??/ the sound doesnt work
<maeth> dawn_chorus, im very new at this, got XGL working the other day, and beryl
<Gnea> v3n0m: it can be done by running firefox in a 32bit chroot, but it doesn't appear that ubuntu engineers have been able to make that an easy setup just yet
<Nitrp> Why does the kernel freeze, when I try to start gdm?
<Metal03> Gnea : You're right
<maeth> dawn_chorus, but i still dont understand much of the console commands or anything of that sort
<dawn_chorus> maeth, that howto goes through "Connect Devices at Startup" rather explicitly.
<Gnea> Metal03: oh i know, i've been running Debian for years
<ernst> how can I exclude a folder and its files in /tmp not being cleaned by /etc/init.d/bootclean ?
<Nitrp> The settings are correct, vesa driver and right PCI, but still it crashes if I try to start gdm or xorg.
<Nitrp> How can I fix it, and what's the problem? :/
<riaal> This is messed up, can It happen that a USB harddrive do not automount? I mean, does ubuntu sport usb harddrives?
<Metal03> Gnea: lol, I'm a Linux newby but I tried to install Edgy64 and after a few weeks decided to format and reinstall 32bit version...  MUCH less painfull
<dawn_chorus> Nitrp, try 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<maeth> dawn_chorus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<Flannel> !diskmounter | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<v3n0m> chucrysle: http://www.maximumpc.com/linux?page=0%2C2
<Nitrp> dawn_chorus, I've tried that with no success.
<riaal> Flannel, its an ext3 disk, it shows as "sdb1" in fdisk -l
<Flannel> riaal: yeah, that ... factoid is silly.  well, if its sdb1, just mount it manually
<Gnea> Metal03 & v3n0m: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<maeth> dawn_chorus, cant find the package on synaptic
<dawn_chorus> Nitrp, what video card?
<Flannel> riaal: you can probably go to the disks thing in administration
<riaal> Flannel, did, and system whent down =/
<alsa> any one had problems with ubuntu 7.0 and the realek acl861 ??/ the sound doesnt work
<Nitrp> dawn_chorus, nvidia go geforce 7200
<alsa> ubotu,  !ALC861
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alc861 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alsa> ubotu,  !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dawn_chorus> maeth, http://bluetooth-alsa.sourceforge.net/build.html
<^Jst_Me^> I had the sound problem... went with the older version.
<maeth> dawn_chorus, this is the howto that i followed
<Metal03> Anyone can help me with writting to a CD...  I'm putting files on it, clicking the "Write to disk", then a window appears with some info on the CD, then when I click "write" NOTHING HAPPENS!!  :(
<yuuki> Are there any good links for computers I should buy if I want a cheap, awesome linux setup?
<bush-rules> How do I find out what group a device belongs to?
<pheaver> ls -s /dev/whateverdevice
<maeth> dawn_chorus, that one, in one of the last part says... "create ~/.asoundrc with simply:
<maeth>       pcm.a2dpd {
<maeth>             type a2dpd
<maeth>       }
<maeth> and run a2dpd (it's not advised to run it as root)"
<pheaver> oops
<pheaver> ls -l /dev/...
<maeth> dawn_chorus, how tha fu... do i run a2dpd??
<pheaver> bush-rules: did you get that?
<maeth> dawn_chorus, lol :P
<RivaeAerya> Hello, all. I've been asking this questions for weeks now, and in this channel, but nobody has read it apperantly. I want to know how to remove all codecs from my system, and then make Ubuntu install the correct ones, since i followed a guide for Edgy, but upgraded to Feisty and the codecs misbehave. Please help!
<dawn_chorus> maeth, try /etc/init.d/a2dpd
<Gnea> v3n0m: how nice, ubuntu took it a step further than debian did and was able to encapsulate a 32bit chroot into a firefox plugin
<HKJGN_> oh yeah, much better
<maeth> dawn_chorus, ok , gonna try
<dawn_chorus> maeth, try sudo /etc/init.d/a2dpd start
<HKJGN_> lots of screen space
<pheaver> RivaeAerya: i'm not quite sure what the problem is... you should just upgrade to the packages in Feisty
<yuuki> Would you say that Ubuntu has better performance than Mac OS X?
<v3n0m> Gnea: I understand, but is there anything you can think of which will let me continue to use the current version, because I hear there are other compatibility issues with 64bit
<maeth> dawn_chorus, doesnt exists :S
<pheaver> and what do you mean the codecs "misbehave"?
<Metal03> Gnea: I know all this...  but I thought it all this was too complicated for no reason...  The increse in performance I would get from running a 64bit platform wasn't worth the trouble!
<dawn_chorus> maeth, ah ... i'm pretty clueless then.
<RivaeAerya> pheaver, well, for one the webplayer is misbehaving. I upgraded to the packages in feisty, BUT i still have lots of Edgy codecs on my PC i think.
<maeth> dawn_chorus, damn :S
<pheaver> why do you think that?
<RivaeAerya> pheaver, misbehave means, some things don't play, some things play weird..
<v3n0m> Gnea: I have similar sentiments as Metal03.
<pheaver> if you upgraded everything that was available, you should have the feisty versions
<maeth> well... gonna google it a little more.. thanks :D
<pheaver> if you want to remove the codecs, just apt-get remove --purge
<RivaeAerya> pheaver, well for one i have totem-xine right now
<dawn_chorus> maeth, you should start a thread at ubuntuforums.org.
<RivaeAerya> pheaver, on what package?
<Gnea> v3n0m: there's going to be compatibility issues for quite awhile on 64bit platforms until they turn 32bits into total dinosaurs. what sort of use do you expect to get out of the system that you can't get out of using windows?
<bush-rules> thanks pheaver
<norbia_> hey i have a doubt with beryl
<norbia_> any body help me
<ion> im trying to run GNOME-RDP and its saying ERROR cannot access database
<ion> how do I fix that
<ion> what database?
<dawn_chorus> bye folks!  :-)
<pheaver> RivaeAerya: i dunno, whichever packages provide codecs.  w32codecs for one thing
<pheaver> are you on 32-bit or 64-bit?
<norbia_> i downloaded beryl0.23 tarballs
<RivaeAerya> pheaver, i don't know the names of all those packages, and it's dependencies
<Gnea> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HKJGN_> mmm, now that im done, bed for me
<pheaver> ah, i don't know aptitude very well, but someone should be able to tell you how to chase down the dependencies
<oranda> hmmm
<Frogzoo> RivaeAerya: apt should work out the dependencies for you, if you search "codec" in synaptic, you'll find most installed codecs
<Gnea> v3n0m: is there a setting for hyperthreading in the bios?
<norbia_> when i configure, it says no kde.config is found and i am running ubuntu 6.1
<g1> keyboard layout switcher?
<RivaeAerya> Frogzoo, yes, but in metapackage form
<pheaver> ...
<Metal03> Anyone can help me with writting to a CD...  I'm putting files on it, clicking the "Write to disk", then a window appears with some info on the CD, then when I click "write" NOTHING HAPPENS!!
<Frogzoo> RivaeAerya: you might do better though to concentrate on just what doesn't work & fixing those
<sdacs02_> hi im trying to install xubuntu fiesty on fresh new SATA HD connected through a RAID controller.   When i use guided install it fails when trying to create the first partition (root)... any ideas ?
<RivaeAerya> Frogzoo, well, some video's don't play, some videos play very weirdly, some videos don't have sound..
<gordonjcp> sdacs02_: what fails?
<sdacs02_> i know the HD works cos i can access it when in festy liveCD
<sdacs02_> gordonjcp:  the installation fails
<ion> gnome-rdp error during connection to database
<Gnea> Metal03: what device (the /dev/something file) is it trying to use?
<ion> how do I fix that
<gordonjcp> sdacs02_: could be anything
<asd> selam
<gordonjcp> sdacs02_: maybe it's rogue gravitons
<norbia_> hey anybody hear me?
<bush-rules> pheaver ls -v whatever device doesnot work
<Gnea> norbia_: nope
<gordonjcp> sdacs02_: without some sort of error message it's impossible to say
<Gnea> norbia_: but i can read you
<norbia_> i need help
<sdacs02_> gordonjcp: installing to a SATA drive. i unmount all the partitions of the this new drive before running the fiesty instaler.
<Metal03> Gnea: How would I know?  It doesn't say anywhere!
<Gnea> norbia_: kubuntu is probably what you want
<oranda> gah, I cant set my display above 1024x768
<gordonjcp> sdacs02_: that tells me nothing
<Gnea> Metal03: what's the name of the application that's doing the burning?
<sdacs02_> gordonjcp: give me 2 mins ill post a screenshot
<gordonjcp> sdacs02_: presumably you get some sort of error message?
<sorl__> is there a way to check what ip put out from a dhcp server?
<Gnea> sorl__: yes
<gordonjcp> sdacs02_: just pastebin the text of the error
<sorl__> Gnea, how?
<Metal03> Gnea: regular windows from Ubuntu...  no particular program
<Frogzoo> Metal03: do you have 'cdrecord' installed, also check permissions on the /dev/cdrw device
<munckfish> Hi I need help debugging a network issue here
<norbia_> i wont install tht
<yuuki> Is there a group somewhere for people who build computers?
<Gnea> sorl__: well that depends what dhcp daemon you're running
<munckfish> I've got a net connection, I can ping stuff on the web, but I cannot connect to or ping stuff on my local network
<norbia_> is beryl incompatible with gdm?
<sorl__> Gnea, dhcp3 in ubuntu feisty
<Gnea> Metal03: ugh, the gnome melt....hrm
<munckfish> this has happened to me day after day so I think it's repeatable
<ion> norbia_, no it works fine with it
<v3n0m> Gnea: hyperthreading is only for intel processors
<ion> i use it
<munckfish> I have to restart network-manager to get things fixed
<norbia_> then why is this happening to me?
<Frogzoo> RivaeAerya: try playing them with vlc, which supports most everything
<oranda> hmmm can anyone tell me how to get my screen resolution to native? screenoptions in preff is not allowing me to go beyond 1024x786
<levon> need a good p2p please
<Frogzoo> Metal03: the quickest fix is install k3b
<Gnea> levon: apt-cache search p2p
<Metal03> Frogzoo: dunno if I have 'cdrecord' installed...  and permissions on /dev/cdrw are root
<Frogzoo> levon: azureus ?
<The_Giver> hi
<levon> thats for torrnents right?
<Gnea> Metal03: what are the RWX permissions?
<The_Giver> how do i turn off the fn key functionality... so my Fkeys are back to normal
<levon> torrents*
<levon> need one to just do a search something like limewire but better
<The_Giver> what i mean.. is how do i reverse the Fkeys so I don't have to press fn to get to them..
<Metal03> Gnea: Where would I check that?
<oripekka> whats going on
<Gnea> levon: apt-cache search p2p   <--- open a terminal window and run that command, then choose from the list
<Frogzoo> The_Giver: you can play with xmodmap, you'll probly have to fiddle a bit - use xev to find the appropriate scancodes
<Gnea> Metal03: ls -l /dev/cdrw
<sdacs02_> gordonjcp:   heres the link   http://rafb.net/p/HFfEMd90.html
<ion> yo
<Gnea> Metal03: you should check to see what group owns it as well
<joycetick> is there any way to run my current xp install (dont want to make a new one from the cd) inside of feisty?
<ion> sup all
<Gnea> joycetick: vmware
<ion> im having a problem
<ion> gnome-rdp error during connection to database
<ion> how do I fix that
<ion> what database?
<Metal03> Gnea: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-05-15 18:57 /dev/cdrw -> hdc
<sdacs02_> gordonjcp:  after those 2 prompts it fails and stops installation..  i also tried manual partitioning but it also faile to create a partition
<Gnea> Metal03: ok, symbolic link to /dev/hdc, now ls -l /dev/hdc
<Eevee1> hi
<levon> anyone try freeloader for torrents?
<gordonjcp> sdacs02_: sounds like it's trying to mount it anyway
<Metal03> Gnea: brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2007-05-15 18:57 /dev/hdc
<joycetick> Gnea: doesent that need to create a fresh xp image?
<Gnea> Metal03: ok, now type id and press enter - do you see 'cdrom' listed anywhere there?
<gordonjcp> sdacs02_: did you unmount it before you tried to install onto it?
<Gnea> joycetick: nope, it can run off of any partition
<needtoregisterni> HELLO
<ion> yo
<ion> gnome-rdp error during connection to database...................... how do I fix this
<joycetick> Gnea: ah cool, which one do i need then server?
<ion> any ideas
<ion> what database
<Metal03> Gnea: yes - 24(cdrom)
<Frogzoo> Metal03: if you run 'groups' does it mention 'cdrom' ?
<Gnea> ion: instead of spamming the channel and obviously no one knows the answer, why don't you try using that time to google it?
<needtoregisterni> hi
<needtoregisterni> http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4ho5.png
<needtoregisterni> help
<The_Giver> hmm how do i change a key... to which config file do i add the code
<The_Giver> i know what the code whould be now
<sdacs02_> gordonjcp:  sorry im pretty new to linux...what does this mean then and how can i fix
<ion> Gnea, googled it for the past 6 hrs
<Metal03> Gnea: metal03 adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<ion> thnx for the tip
<sdacs02_> gordonjcp: yes i unmounted
<Frogzoo> The_Giver: you need to create a file ~/.xmodmap
<gordonjcp> sdacs02_: ok, so the disk is unmounted, and when you try to partition you get that error?
<sdacs02_> gordonjcp:  in fact when the installed failed it had automatically opened a window showing a partition so i guess yes it is automounting
<Jango> i've followed the tutorial to get flash to work on 32 bit firefox with a 64 bit system, anyone willing to get me a hand in getting it to work?
<Metal03> Frogzoo: metal03 adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<needtoregisterni> http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4ho5.png
<Gnea> Metal03: what happens if you type: eject /dev/cdrw ?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! After my Feisty upgrade the Totem embedded player doesnt work... but saving any movie that wont play embedded and then opening it with totem works... Ive tried reinstalling everything totem-related. Any help appreciated!
<xcalibre> http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4ho5.png
<Metal03> Gnea: tray opens! :)
<crdlb> xcalibre: help with what exactly?
<sdacs02_> gordonjcp:  i unmounted for sure before opening installer.  wait ill try to completely remove all partitions from disk first using Gparted then ill run installer and try again
<Gnea> Metal03: ok, now eject -t /dev/cdrw
<robokop> my /var/log/auth.log gets flooded with messages like "May 17 12:52:55 Elanesse su[25039] : (pam_unix) session opened for user robokop by (uid=0)"
<robokop> and the sessions are closed directly after wards
<Gnea> xcalibre: there is no problem there.
<sdacs02_> gordonjcp:  could this be related to RAID setup at all.  i only have 1 HD in the machine so i set the RAID settings to be "concatenated" so that it can boot from this HD.  could this be a reasons or maybe my old BIOS ?
<maeth> hey, can help me? i need the following packages
<maeth> No package 'dbus-1' found
<maeth> No package 'dbus-glib-1' found
<Metal03> Gnea: Nothing happens
<xcalibre> Gnea ok
<gordonjcp> sdacs02_: what raid setup?
<rambo3> !find dbus-glib-1
<ubotu> Found: libdbus-glib-1-2, libdbus-glib-1-dev, libdbus-glib-1-doc
<gordonjcp> if you've only got one disk, you haven't got raid ;-)
<Jango> i've followed the tutorial to get flash to work on 32 bit firefox with a 64 bit system, anyone willing to get me a hand in getting it to work?
<xcalibre> Gnea: The test of the file system with type ext3
<xcalibre>               in partition #2 of SCSI5 (0,0,0) (sdb) found uncorrected
<xcalibre>               errors.
<maeth> rambo3, so, how do i get them?
<xcalibre> Gnea: If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and
<xcalibre>               correct these errors, the partition will be used as is.
<Frogzoo> Metal03: just install k3b & see how you go
<Gnea> xcalibre: are these new hard drives?
<rambo3> !info  libdbus-glib-1- feisty
<ubotu> Package libdbus-glib-1- does not exist in feisty
<xcalibre> Gnea no?
<delcoyote> hi all top of the morning
<rambo3> !info  libdbus-glib-1-
<ubotu> Package libdbus-glib-1- does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<rambo3> !info  libdbus-glib-1-2
<maeth> so, what do i do?
<delcoyote> is there a command to see all the info about my memory?
<Gnea> xcalibre: is that an adaptec scsi controller?
<ubotu> libdbus-glib-1-2: simple interprocess messaging system (GLib-based shared library). In component main, is optional. Version 0.73-1 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 260 kB
<Gnea> Metal03: hrm...
<maeth> im trying to set a stereo bluetooth headset
<robokop> delcoyote: free?
<xcalibre> Gnea no?
<rambo3> maeth, apt-get install  libdbus-glib-1-2
<xcalibre> Gnea its my other hard drive
<kayef> is there a command to minimize all window?
<maeth> rambo3, ok, gonna try
<Frogzoo> delcoyote: lshw & cat /proc/meminfo & vmstat & stop ? maybe a few others
<maeth> it says it has the last version
<Gnea> xcalibre: so it's a SATA?
<oranda> ah
<maeth> but the error its still there
<rambo3> maeth, are you trying to compile something ?
<Frogzoo> kayef: set a keyboard shortcut for show desktop
<maeth> yes
<xcalibre> Gnea yes
<oranda> geeze, why does the fix goes first the hardway and then the easy way -_-
<maeth> rambo3, an alsa driver
<maeth> rambo3, for stereo bluetooth headset
<oranda> anyway, res problem fixed
<rambo3> maeth, sudo apt-get install libdbus-glib-1-dev
<Jango> anyone willing to help me get flash to work on my system, i'm having a hard time, even after following the tutorial
<Gnea> xcalibre: do you intend on wiping the entire disk out to install ubuntu on?
<kayef> Frogzoo: i need something else as "show desktop" will invoke another window which is the desktop and it will cover some of my applications
<levon> does ubuntu have a firewall if so where can i get to it
<maeth> rambo3, its installing
<Frogzoo> Jango: you running feisty?
<Flannel> !firewall | levon
<ubotu> levon: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<xcalibre> Gnea Gnea i messed up i have windows on /dev/sba1
<kayef> Frogzoo: i need a command that will minimize all
<Jango> Frogzoo:  yeah
<RivaeAerya> pheaver, i'm on a 32-bit
<RivaeAerya> Frogzoo, even VLC doesn't play MIDI files
<xcalibre> Gnea and i want to install it to /sba2
<maeth> rambo3, DONE! IT WORKED , THANKS MAN!!
<RivaeAerya> pheaver, Frogzoo: Sorry, i was away.
<Gnea> xcalibre: did you write the partition information to /dev/sda?
<Metal03> Frogzoo: I installed k3b and it won't start...  gonna reboot!!
<Metal03> Gnea: brb
<xcalibre> Gnea wont letme
<robokop> my /var/log/auth.log gets flooded with messages like "May 17 12:52:55 Elanesse su[25039] : (pam_unix) session opened for user robokop by (uid=0)" can sb help me with that
<Gnea> xcalibre: then you're probably alright
<xcalibre> Gnea wont even let me use remote desktop
<xcalibre> Gnea i am not alright
<eifzon> can i install ubuntu threw txt-mode?
<moeed> hi
<Gnea> xcalibre: just click 'cancel'
<Frogzoo> Jango: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<v3n0m> BRB
<xcalibre> Gnea Why?
<Gnea> xcalibre: can you mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! After my Feisty upgrade the Totem embedded player doesnt work... but saving any movie that wont play embedded and then opening it with totem works... Ive tried reinstalling everything totem-related. Any help appreciated!
<xcalibre> Gnea let me see
<moeed> quick .. questions .. faced with a decision to choose between a virtualization software .. and .. getting crossover office
<Gnea> xcalibre: unless it's told you that it actually wrote the partition out, it hasn't done it yet
<moeed> i need to run office 2003 for work ..
<xcalibre> Gnea im still on liveCD
<Frogzoo> moeed: tried straight wine ?
<hylje> is there a temperature meter applet for GNOME ?
<Gnea> moeed: crossover office will get you up and running faster, check their website to see if they've got updates to allow office 2003 to run
<Jango> i got Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Jango> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Jango> is only available from another source
<Jango> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<Frogzoo> hylje: gnome sensors applet
<GTRoy__> anyone good with resolution woes?
<GTRoy__> I'm stuck at 800x600
<Gnea> xcalibre: tell me something i don't know.
<GTRoy__> with vesa on savage 3 hardware
<rambo3> !fixres | GTroy
<ubotu> GTroy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eifzon> can i install ubuntu in txtformat?
<xcalibre> Gnea ?
<Frogzoo> hylje: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure sensors-applet"
<The_Giver> so i have the key code.. i want to map it to CTR_L
<rambo3> !install | eifzon
<ubotu> eifzon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<The_Giver> CTRL_L how do i do that
<Gnea> xcalibre: just click on 'cancel', then open a terminal window, type 'mkdir /mnt/windows' then type 'mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows' and see if you can 'ls /mnt/windows'
<rambo3> left control ?
<Frogzoo> The_Giver: there's howtos about the net - google for xmodmap
<xcalibre> mount: mount point /mnt/windows does not exist
<xcalibre> kk
<Gnea> xcalibre: without the quotes
<Gnea> mkdir
<xcalibre> ok ok
<Jango> hey Frogzoo, it wouldn't allow me to install that..
<hylje> Frogzoo: thanks, gnome-panel doesnt seem to instantly recognise it (add to panel..)
<The_Giver> Frogzoo,  i dont wanna go through xmodmap i know there is another way.. i've don it
<procrastinator_> If I'm using Gnome, what would you guys say is the best audio player to use, non-native included and if non-native, anyway to make it look native?
<Frogzoo> Jango: you don't have multiverse enabled in your repos - check repos in synaptic
<The_Giver> but i can't remember
<eifzon> how can i install ubuntu in txt-format from the ubuntu 7.04 fiesty cd?
<delcoyote> thanks robokop Frogzoo
<Gnea> procrastinator_: xmms
<Frogzoo> The_Giver: you could try a different keyboard layout - you might get lucky - sys -> prefs -> keyboard
<Gnea> eifzon: press F1 when it first boots up
<rambo3> banshee music player works  great
<eifzon> Gnea: ok
<eifzon> thx
<yuuki> Are many people using Compiz?
<eifzon> Gnea: how early?
<Frogzoo> yuuki: beryl's better
<procrastinator_> Anyone else wanna offer an opinion/why xmms Gnea?
<Gnea> eifzon: after POST, just as the CD is first initializing
<yuuki> Frogzoo, thanks!  I'll check it out.  Are you using it?
<rambo3> procrastinator_,  use banshee music player works  great
<r_rehashed> hi all
<Frogzoo> yuuki: only moved to feisty last night
<zzsputnik> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<r_rehashed> how do i stop beryl? don't want to kill the process
<rambo3> r_rehashed, #ubuntu-effects
<r_rehashed> k
<procrastinator_> Any specific reasons rambo3?
<Jango> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate.
<Jango> thats the error i get
<yuuki> Frogzoo, gotcha.  Beryl's menu bars look a lot like gnome's
<loco_aullador> Hi. can anyone tell me what are pts pty and tty? i think they're some kind ok terminals but i dont know the differences
<Gnea> eifzon: please don't pm me without asking.
<Frogzoo> Jango: you don't have multiverse enabled in your repos - check repos in synaptic
<rambo3> procrastinator_, its for gnome  and its easy to overlook librery
<zzsputnik> !ubuntu-bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sq89> hi! I read intel releases great graphics card drivers for their laptop chips. is it possible to play 3D games with it, or should I still go for Ati/Nvidia then?
<eifzon> can i pm you Gnea ?
<Gnea> no.
<RivaeAerya> UbuntuN00B_HBG, I have the same problem..
<xcalibre> Gnea ok i done that i still see windows and its files
<Frogzoo> sq89: nvidia is probly best atm for games
<Jango> Frogzoo: it is active
<Gnea> xcalibre: ok, then you're okay :) try it again
<eifzon> But when exactly shall i press F1? when the menu has loaded?
<eifzon> There it says install ubuntu, install ubuntu in safe graphics etc?
<xcalibre> Gnea so all this time i just has to mount my windows partition ?
<procrastinator_> rambo3, how would you say it compares to Amarok?  I currently have just switched to Amarok from Rhythymbox and am kind of liking it, but disappointed at how it looks.
<xcalibre> *partition
<Jango> Frogzoo:  whats the problem if it returns that error even though multiverse is active
<maeth> rambo3, thanks a lot men, although, couldnt make it start with my bluetooth headset, still, i could install it.. thanks :D
<Gnea> eifzon: look.... when you turn the computer on, and the system does it's standard test, then it detects that the ubuntu CD is in the CDrom drive, then it recognizes it and you have to press 'enter' to boot it, don't press 'enter', but press 'F1'
<procrastinator_> Although xmms seems fairly highly rated, it seems to not have been updated in a long time, but I may just be overlooking something
<hylje> Frogzoo: ah a simple SIGHUP fixed that
<sq89> Frogzoo: I probably don't need the best :-) do the intel cards provide enough performance for modern 3d games? I'm not a fanatic, but just want to be able to play UT2004 sometimes etc.
<rambo3> procrastinator_, stop with you servey , just test it and see , you can always uninstall it .
<xcalibre> Gnea ?
<Frogzoo> Jango: hard to say, try searching in synaptic
<procrastinator_> ok...
<Gnea> xcalibre: nope, go ahead and umount /mnt/windows and then install - all i'm saying is that when you're in that 'step 4 of 7', it hasn't written any of the new partition information to the disk yet, and it hasn't formatted either, so the data is still safe at that point in time
<Frogzoo> sq89: it's not about performance, but maturity of the drivers
<zzsputnik> somebody said tty was an abbreviation for "teletype".  More generically, it refers to any terminal or terminal emulator.
<sq89> Frogzoo: so intel's drivers might not be matured enough yet?
<alsa> ubotu, !Realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eifzon> Gnea: you dont know?
<alsa> ubotu, !RLC861
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rlc861 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alsa> any one had problems with ubuntu 7.0 and the realek acl861 ??/ the sound doesnt work
<Gnea> eifzon: i just told you.
<bartzitz> hello, tried both conservative and ondemand cpufreq governors, laptop is definitely slower now, and the fan run all the time like before. what could be wrong?
<eifzon> ye, but i dont understand when
<Gnea> eifzon: you shouldn't be to the point where you can move the mouse around.
<eifzon> shall i press f1 when starting computer?
<Gnea> *headdesk*
<Gnea> YES!
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> RivaeAerya: you tried reinstalling all totem-stuff too.... with no result?
<eifzon> before loading CD?
<eifzon> :O
<SkaKri> hi, can someone please help me to find a solution - how to add my default user back to admin group? i installed VirtualBox, and i misunderstood: added default user to group vbxusers. so, i cannot use sudo anymore. only thing i got thru - i set up the root pasword (thru GRUB screen). i don't know any solution and google remains silent... :/
<Gnea> eifzon: you haven't read a single thing i've told you....
<eifzon> yes i have
<Gnea> BS
<alsa> any one had problems with ubuntu 7.0 and the realek acl861 ??/ the sound doesnt work
<xcalibre> Gnea ?
<Frogzoo> SkaKri: you'll need to boot to recovery mode and add your user back to admin group
<eifzon> just once Gnea ? :)
<Gnea> xcalibre: ? doesn't tell me anything.
<SkaKri> can you tell me the line? i'm new to console and stuff
<Flannel> SkaKri: you don't set the root password, just use the recovery mode.  usermod -G admin -a [usrname] 
<rambo3> SkaKri, adduser SkaKri admin
<SkaKri> thanks, ill check it
<Flannel> SkaKri: usermod -G [groups]  by default replaces the auxilliary groups, thats why you need to remember the -a for append.
<Gnea> eifzon: forget it, you're fired.
<SkaKri> Flannel - thanks for clearing that
<Gnea> have a good day everyone.
* Gnea floats away
* SkaKri goes to 'blackscreen'
<eifzon> lol
<xcalibre> Gnea brb
<sdacs02_> gordonjcp:  hi sorry to bother with many questions but i got more detail -->  http://rafb.net/p/XeQEhU91.html
<gordonjcp> sdacs02_: the hard disk shouldn't be mounted
<darksinthe> hello
<darksinthe> how do i install fglrx drivers for my ati card
<Frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sdacs02_> gordonjcp:  so its somehow automounting automatically by the installer ?  how can that be
<riaal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eifzon> anyone knows how to install ubuntu in txtmode?
<crdlb> darksinthe: what card is it?
<Frogzoo> what's the deal with feisty addressing my ide HDD as /dev/sda ? it's kind of confusing
<darksinthe> x850 AGP
<Mifod> !ubuntu
<tim167> huge problem with my desktop: when booting it hangs right before the login screen, on a black screen with a spinning ball-shaped mouse cursor...can someone help me ?
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<rambo3> eifzon, i just posted you  link
<gordonjcp> sdacs02_: I don't know.  TBH I haven't really run across that problem before.  Maybe you've got some odd setup with your disk controller
<rambo3> !install | eifzon
<ubotu> eifzon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Mifod> !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Frogzoo> well, /dev/scd0 actually
<eifzon> rambo3: i cant see that problem there
<calin> hellow guys. I'm trying to emulate office outlook on ubuntu using crossover . And cannot connect to smtp and pop3
<BuntuBear> !alinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<calin> any ideas ?
<BuntuBear> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Frogzoo> !appdb | calin
<ubotu> calin: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<rambo3> eifzon, Alternate CD install
<sdacs02_> gordonjcp:  ok ill try changin some other controller settings in the controller bios menu.  thanks
<eifzon> rambo3: the bad thing is :D:D i am out of cd.s
<robokop> my /var/log/auth.log gets flooded with messages like "May 17 12:52:55 Elanesse su[25039] : (pam_unix) session opened for user robokop by (uid=0)" can sb help me with that
<gordonjcp> sdacs02_: in general if you only have one disk you don't want raid...
<riaal> Can someone please take a look at my messedup fstab file? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21255/
<rambo3> eifzon, do you have windows ?
<gordonjcp> robokop: that's supposed to happen
<tim167> what can i do when my computer hangs right before login screen at startup ? i get only black screen with mouse cursor...thanks
<eifzon> rambo3: no, using ubuntu on my deskto
<Jango> i cant find flashplayer-nonfree in synaptic either..
<robokop> gordonjcp: about 20 times a second?
<gordonjcp> robokop: ah, now you didn't say that...
<crdlb> tim167: video card?
<barbarella_me> robokop:are you using su all the time?
<TakeOut{u}> Jango, have you enabled universe, multiverse and other repositories ?
<rambo3> eifzon, Installation without a CD . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<riaal> really need some help here, My fstab don't make any sence to me.. whats this "UUID=3a996...." stuff? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21255/
<eifzon> rambo3: can i do thatfrom linux?
<Jango> TakeOut{u}: yeah, they are all active
<rambo3> !debootstrap | eifzon
<ubotu> eifzon: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.
<robokop> barbarella_me: not using it at the moment
<tim167> crdlb: video works, i have the mouse cursor...
<TakeOut{u}> !info flashplayer-nonfree
<ubotu> Package flashplayer-nonfree does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TakeOut{u}> !info flashplayer-nonfree | edgy
<ubotu> edgy: please see above
<crdlb> tim167: I still want to know what video card?
<tim167> crdlb: oh, just a moment, i'l try lspci
<riaal> please? UUID in fstab? what the hell is that? =S
<tim167> crdlb, anyhow, it was working fine before, using nvidia drivers...
<levon> how do i open more ports on my computer?
<eifzon> but rambo3, i got a ubuntu-server cd home, but it wont boot? what can be the prob
<barbarella_me> robokop:cause that is what i can read from /var/log/auth.log
<persia> levon: What do you want to do with them?
<tim167> crdlb: lspci says GeForce 6600
<levon> i want to let mldonkey through
<Jango>  any information i can have on the flashplayer nonfree deal
<levon> its saying i have low id :(
<rambo3> eifzon, i dont know do you get any errors ? is you bios set to boot from cd ? bad cd ?
<levon> and one of my ports is closed
<eifzon> no erros
<eifzon> rambo3: no bad cd
<eifzon> its working my desktop pc
<eifzon> :|
<levon> WARNING : You have a lowid. Please review your network config and/or your settings. WARNING : Your 4718 port is not reachable. Please review your network config.
<pynsa> hi folks
<crdlb> tim167: you used the restricted manager? and you didn't change anything?
<persia> levon: Sorry.  I don't know much about mldonkey.
<tim167> crdlb: i see the nvidia logo, and right after that it hangs at a black screen with mouse cursor (the spinning ball thingy)
<Jango> hey anyone know where or how i can download the flashplayer-nonfree?
<levon> need to open up port 4718 on my computer
<levon> i did a netstat and its not open
<persia> levon: Does that message come from your computer, or a network server?
<levon> well a port scan through network tools
<levon> network server
<crdlb> tim167: did you do anything before this happened?
<tim167> crdlb: what's the restricted manager?, actually i updated to feisty, but i rebooted after that and it worked fine yesterday, hardware-wise i havent changed a thing...
<barbarella_me> levon:are you behind a router?
<tim167> crdlb: no sorry i didnt update to feisty, just some packages were updated
<levon> hmm its open here oh snaps my routers firewall
<crdlb> tim167: so you're using edgy?
<levon> :P thank you
<tim167> crdlb: yes
<Jango> hey i cant download flashplayer-nonfree in synaptic, all the repositories are active also, any clue as to what may be wrong?
<robokop> barbarella_me: no but it is root who seems to be using it and i'm not loged in as root somewhere
<crdlb> tim167: I can't think of any known issues with that setup
<levon> all better thanks barbarella
<Jango> i mean flashplugin
<tim167> crdlb: i have no idea how to fix this
<bartzitz> hello, tried both conservative and ondemand cpufreq governors, laptop is definitely slower now, and the fan run all the time like before. what could be wrong?
<persia> levon: The netstat: Active Network Services in Network Tools only has limited information.  If you open a console, and run `netstat nltp`, it should show you which port mldonkey runs on.  Perhaps an mldonkey configuration change is required?
<Jango> hey i cant download flashplugin-nonfree in synaptic, all the repositories are active also, any clue as to what may be wrong?
<robokop> !info flashplugin-nonfree | Jango
<ubotu> jango: flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<rambo3> Jango, apt-get update
<Jango>  Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<elkbuntu> Jango, did you use sudo?
<robokop> Jango: close synaptics first
<balbir97> how to compile mod_line_edit 2.0 in apache 2.0
<Jango> ah, it was sudo
<m0u5e> anyone know how to set the default server connect ports for xchat-gnome?
<pynsa> since the update to 7.04 i have a huge usb issue: when i boot my laptop with my usb mouse plugged in it wont work, i have to boot with no usb device plugged in and connect the mouse when the computer has finished booting.
<Jango> after that i'm still not able to find the plugin in synaptic
<m0u5e> anyone know why mplayer is so finicky, and won't properly render the window while i'm moving it while using compiz and gl2 as the video driver?
<rambo3> !repos | Jango
<ubotu> Jango: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<darksinthe> when i open "Restricted drivers" in administration, there is an option that says ati graphics driver - not in use
<rambo3> Jango, you need to add :  multiverse
<darksinthe> if i just enable it and download what it downloads will that just install my driver or what
<Jango> its allready active, i triple checked
<crdlb> darksinthe: what video card?
<levon> fixed it i put my self on dmz
<darksinthe> ati raedon x850 pro
<crdlb> it handles everything
<Jango> rambo3: it's active, i made sure
<tim167> can anyone help me please: desktop hangs right after nvidia logo and right before login screen, at black screen with mouse pointer (spinning ball) thanks
<darksinthe> is it a good idea just to do it through the restricted drivers panel, crdlb?
<crdlb> darksinthe: note that that driver is worse for compiz/beryl
<darksinthe> it is?
<darksinthe> oh
<crdlb> but better for performance in games
<darksinthe> ahhh i see
<darksinthe> the driver that the restricted drivers will enable?
<aakashpujara> how do you delete the programs from your wine folder?
<rambo3> Jango, and you clicked on "Refresh" button in top left corner ?
<Jango> yes
<m0u5e> gahhh i don't know if its just my graphics card or not... but compiz works fine, but when playing mplayer2 and having the video set to gl2 - multi-texture, whenever i move the active playign window, the video will render in it's last position and flicker until i let go of the button, is there a fix to that?
<darksinthe> crdlb, im just making sure you did say that its ok if i let ubuntu handle its installation by doing it through the restricted drivers panel
<tim167> doing ctrl+alt+backspace same result, no error messages whatsoever...
<crdlb> darksinthe: if you're going to do it, that's the best way
<darksinthe> ok sweet thanks
<rambo3> Jango, type in search : flash adobe
<Jango> no result
<`asho> 0
<rambo3> !paste | Jango (paste your /etc/apt/spurces.list)
<ubotu> Jango (paste your /etc/apt/spurces.list): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gordonjcp> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8294638@N02/499281080/ <- yay for market penetration!
<zzsputnik> when i run DVB-T with Kaffeine it stalls really bad and there is no sound
<Jango> rambo3:  you want me to install it?
<rambo3> jango close synaptic
<rambo3> Jango and open terminal and type: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<darksinthe> crdlb can i private you
<crdlb> darksinthe: ok
<Vanuatoo> can anyone look at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/114196
<Jango> err, i posted that textfile in there, rambo3
<Priest-of-Psi> is there a way I can import a pst into evolution?
<darksinthe> sorry crdlb i hgave to register with this irc server first hold on
<rambo3> Jango, link ?
<Jango> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21258/
<crdlb> darksinthe: or you could just join #crdlb
<Brade1> can some1 give me a link to a compiled version of aMSN 0.97 SVN for windows?
<Brade1> or refer me to somewhere
<robokop> Brade1: google?
<Brade1> tried
<Brade1> aMSN 0.97b SVN
<Brade1> is wat i typed
<ferronica> Is there any channel fpr PS2?
* zarilion is away: I'm busy
<rambo3> Jango, yeah it looks ok .
<stiv> hi
<Jango> is there another way to get flash working maybe? seems that flashplugin doesn't exist or something
<rambo3> Jango again in terminal type : sudo apt-get  update
<kssyed> hello
<jrib> Jango: are you using amd64?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Jango> jrib: yeah
<rambo3> !flah-64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flah-64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kssyed> does some one uses opera browser in ubunta
<rambo3> !flash-64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> ubotu, opera | kssyed
<ubotu> kssyed: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<jrib> Jango: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/
<Priest-of-Psi> guys
<Priest-of-Psi> can someone help me on this one?
<barbarella_me> Jango:apt-cache search flash |grep player
<jrib> Jango: (feel free to build nspluginwrapper on your own)
<Priest-of-Psi> I need to import a outlook pst into evolution
<Madpilot> kssyed, actually, easiest way to get Opera is via opera.com/download - they have Ubuntu versions
<rambo3> jrib, good call .
<kssyed> ubotu: i would like to backup my bookmarks of the opera
<Jango> i'm still very new to linux in general so i want to ry the most automatic fix for now i guess
<jrib> Jango: if you're very new, 32bit is a much better choice
<kssyed> Madpilot:  i checked in my /home/user/.opera/
<Madpilot> kssyed, ubotu is a bot. Opera's bookmarks are in .adr files in /home/user/.opera
<Jango> jrib: how do i get 32bit?
<jrib> Jango: you would have to reinstall but use the i386 cd instead of the amd64 one
<Jango> ah...
<Jango> i see
<Frogzoo> Priest-of-Psi: doubt that can be done - dunno of any tools that handle .pst
<Jango> jrib: can that be done while maintaining my files and such?
<Priest-of-Psi> Frogzoo: so to what can I actually export?
<Priest-of-Psi> that will work with evolution
<Madpilot> kssyed, in Opera, put "opera:about" into the address bar, that will tell you where bookmarks and lots of other things are kept by Opera
<Priest-of-Psi> Frogzoo:  will it import csv?
<Madpilot> Priest-of-Psi, evolution will import csv
<jrib> Jango: if you setup /home on a seperate partition it would be easy, otherwise you'd need to either setup /home on a seperate partition now or make backups
* Madpilot just used csv export from gmail to populate his Evolution address book...
<kssyed> Madpilot: i found it, thanks, i appreciate this...
<eifzon> can i burn ubuntu with a cd-r?
<kssyed> Madpilot: so if i can just copy this file to some other file then all my bookmarks will be restored, am i right ?
<ke> Yes
<ke> eifzon
<Madpilot> kssyed, yes.
<eifzon> ke: good, cause i am gonna install ubuntu-server on my p2 400mhz :P
<ke> Good idea :)
<eifzon> ke: is there a i686 ubuntu server?
<ke> I don't know really
<ke> Guess it's the same
<t94xr> i686 is x86?
<nate__> holla at your homie, who can give me a hand plaese
<t94xr> its considered pentium 4
<barbarella_me> eifzon: i686 is obsoleted by linux-image-generic
<eifzon> opk
<nate__> hello
<nate__> i need help build and installing a dkpg
<nate__> *pkg
<fantafe> hello
<nate__> hey
<fantafe> i have problem while installing ubuntu
<nate__> really
<nate__> i have a problem with sound
<fierycleric> is there any way when removing packages, to also remove all the things the package depends on that are not needed by any other packages?
<tenzind> hi ..in what package is the ubuntu Human theme??
<fantafe> while installing ubuntu  and after hearing the intro sound my screen go blank and i can't see anything ,, then i tried running it with graphical safe mode i get this error "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<fantafe> (initramfs
<ph> FYI -- there is DVD download, which gives a choice of live, alternate, server and so on all on one DVD... along with all the standard CD iso --- http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<barbarella_me> tenzind:human-theme
<ph> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Matrik> fierycleric>  apt-get autoremove
<fantafe> anyone?
<Matrik> fierycleric>  or install deborphan
<barbarella_me> ph:no, not that i know that is
<anathematic> msn on ubuntu?
<jan> whats the tool to setup java version, default browser, etc?
<fierycleric> Matrik: thanks
<barbarella_me> jan:j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<johnt> Please folks  how do I write double names in my terminal for instance Program Files??
<jan> barbarella_me: no there was a command line tool, to setup defaults
<jan> i thought it was dpkg-reconfigure, but thats was wrong
<crdlb> johnt: use quotes or escape the spaces with \
<crdlb> cd Program\ Files
<crdlb> or: cd "Program Files"
<johnt> crdlb: many thanks
<jens_> Huhu
<illwolf> hiiiiiiiiiii
<illwolf> can some one help me and what i doen wrong here and how to fix it ?
<illwolf> http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotcl5.png
<ph> no mount points specified?
<illwolf> ph sorry?
<kbrooks> ubuntu!!!!
<illwolf> ph im newbie frist time
<illwolf> http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotcl5.png
<illwolf> can some one help me and what i doen wrong here and how to fix it ?
<ph> illwolf -- what are you trying to do
<kaukx> dev/sdb 1 is ext3 or what partition,illwolf ?
<qiyong> is it ok to install a server from a ubuntu desktop CD?
<bartzitz> my laptop fan is running all the time, i have a Celeron M processor, cpufreq activated with ondemand governor. the fan runs even when frequency is 233 Mgz. how can i fix it?
<illwolf> sdb2 is ext3
<Priest-of-Psi>  /mhmmm
<kaukx> sdb 1 ?
<illwolf> but when i try install i get that error
<Priest-of-Psi> what makes feisty so cool?
<illwolf> sdb1 is windwos
<kaukx> do you choose /,/home partitions ?
<private_meta> hi...
<jubadaphat> hello
<illwolf> no
<illwolf> wait
<illwolf> hold on
<anathematic> what programs are you guys using for msn messenger on ubuntu? :)
<Priest-of-Psi> gaim
<Priest-of-Psi> which has changed names
<anathematic> kay
<kaukx> id say you make one more ext3 for /home partition,illwolf
<Priest-of-Psi> I am tired of windows
<elkbuntu> Priest-of-Psi, welcome to the club then ;)
<bartzitz> my laptop fan is running all the time, i have a Celeron M processor, cpufreq activated with ondemand governor. the fan runs even when frequency is 233 Mgz. how can i fix it?
<Frogzoo> can anyone tell me why my ide HDD, which on edgy was /dev/hda is now on feisty /dev/sda ? how are they using a scsi driver ?
<Priest-of-Psi> Frogzoo: kernel changes
<illwolf> ok
<Unresolved> yea
<illwolf> can some one help my retarded friend?
<Meglo_> I'm going to start a company for speeding ticket insurance. :|
<illwolf> Unresolved tell them ur issue
<Unresolved> lolllllll
<Unresolved> yes
<kaukx> whats,iilwolf ?
<Unresolved> well
<illwolf> kauku?
<Unresolved> i cant install ubuntu
<Frogzoo> Priest-of-Psi: heh, it's always a bit disturbing to find things you've known forever suddenly changing
<illwolf> Unresolved try to stick everything in one line they dont like it when u keep pressing enter
<Unresolved> and i stuft up my windows  i cant load up normal eather any more
<Priest-of-Psi> Frogzoo: I was pissed off too
<Priest-of-Psi> :)
<kaukx> right cick,if i remember,select mount point,and it should be / (root) for ext 3 partition
<kaukx> thats it
<kaukx> next
<marcelin0> hello
<Unresolved> ??
<illwolf> Unresolved he just told u brah
<marcelin0> er..
<private_meta> can someone possibly help me? i got feisty, with german dead acute keyboard layout, and somehow the ctrl+alt keys just map to alt instead of both ctrl and alt... does anyone know what my problem could be there?
<marcelin0> how do I start?
<illwolf> kauku he never used linux before in hes life so explain more.
<live> ola
<Unresolved>  right cick,if i remember,select mount point,and it should be / (root) for ext 3 partition
<Unresolved>  thats it
<Unresolved>  next     <-----still clueless
<eric__> Hello everybody
<qiyong> is it ok to install a server from a ubuntu desktop CD?
<Frogzoo> private_meta: first check with xev that the keys are generating different keysyms, then look at changing your keyboard layour, or tweaking the existing layout with xmodmap
<qiyong> shipit ships desktop or server CDs?
<KrizaliD> ola
<KrizaliD> ola
<KrizaliD> respondan
<anke> hi hab momentan gnome und will zu kde wechseln, also kubuntu!geht das einfach? hab nur 256 MB ram
<kayef> how do i display large icons on the desktop?
<LiVe> ola
<LiVe> ola
<LiVe> ola
<LiVe> ola
<anke> wird mein rechner dann noch langsamer?
<marcelin0> Fine, I'll just go for the question and hope for the best...
<kaukx> theres not much to explain,unresolved,
<jrib> !de | anke
<ubotu> anke: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LiVe> speak spanish
<jrib> !es | LiVe
<ubotu> LiVe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<private_meta> Frogzoo: 1. ctrl and alt themselves work perfectly, they just don't work when combined... and xev does just that both of the keys are pressed, but not a special "bothkeys" event or what it's called
<marcelin0> My computer boots from the CD, but it won't mount the hard drive (I think)
<Unresolved> any 1 there 2 help me ?
<private_meta> Frogzoo: and altgr shows me  ISO_Level3_Shift
<heskethj> Hey. I gave my friend a CD of feisty to install and he did so with little trouble. He has 2 hard drives, the first an IDE one with windows which he resized to put Ubuntu on and the second a SATA drive holding his personal files. Grub loads fine and boots into linux, however when booting into windows it freezes and fails (no debug message or BSOD). Windows safe mode works (just) but when he took out his SATA drive windows worked fine
<heskethj> . He put it back in and windows booted the first time, but then it stopped again.
<qiyong> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<Unresolved> i cant use my computer no more not evan normal reboot with out CD
<private_meta> Frogzoo: i'll look into xmodmap (tho i don't really know it, i'm a beginner)
<qiyong> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Unresolved> and same time it wont let me install  the prgams
<heskethj> any ideas as to why after installing ubuntu the SATA drive plays up with windows and not before?
<qiyong> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<illwolf> lol
<illwolf> can someone please help out Unresolved ?
<kaukx> unresolved,create two ext3 or ext2 partition,and a swap space,
<kaukx> im trying,but its difficult
<kaukx> :D
<celephais_> i have a question about how to configure dns , where may i ask?
<illwolf> yeh tell him how to create
<tawooh> basic operating question:  how to i direct the terminal to a folder in my home folder??
<heskethj> tawooh, cd dirname
<crdlb> tawooh: cd ~/folder
<private_meta> Frogzoo: actually... i don't have the heck of an idea where the two keys should map to... and the thing is... i used this layout a couple of days ago... then i had to reformat/reinstall ubuntu, but back then it worked perfectly
<dave> hello
<heskethj> tawooh, what crdlb did is probably better since ~ points to your home folder incase you aren't there already
<Unresolved> how do i created them 2 drives ? in the partition ???????????///
<Unresolved> were do i go
<private_meta> Frogzoo: WTF... i don't have the heck of an idea what i've done now, but @ seems to work now...
<marcelin0> My computer boots from the CD, but it won't mount the root files
<private_meta> Frogzoo: you're working miracles! nice ;)
<tawooh> has anyone on here installed wow using wine before?
<Unresolved> can some 1 help me creat it please ???????????????????????????????????????????//
<Unresolved> the partition
<keypad> can some one help me setup my tv capture card ?
<heskethj> tawooh, I haven't but there are lots of tutorials on the internet. Google "wow ubuntu"
<heskethj> keypad, what sort of card is it?
<tawooh> i've read all the tutorials, they say that it might freeze up for five mins, but not 5 hours like mine did...
<heskethj> tawooh, have you tried cedega?
<kaukx> unresolved,http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/903/
<tawooh> no i haven't...
<keypad> heskethj: play tv pro
<heskethj> tawooh, buying it will ensure wow will work. Otherwise you can download a CVS copy (google a tutorial) and try that
<tawooh> hmmm... so buying that prog will ensure it works??
<illwolf> http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/903/
<heskethj> keypad, were you hoping to install a media center like MythTV?
<Unresolved> were do u no on this web site
<tenzind> can i use the Human theme on Debian?
<keypad> heskethj: I just wanted to use compsite in
<marcelin0> My computer boots from the CD, but it won't mount the root files, any idea anyone? thank you..
<heskethj> keypad: have you tried anything yet (eg vlc)?
<keypad> heskethj: I tryed tvtime but I couldent get colour
<kbrooks> tawooh: no need to buy
<heskethj> tawooh, buying cedega gives you commercial support (as far as I know, might want to check their site)
<heskethj> but you can download it without support
<heskethj> keypad, so you had black+white?
<tondar> hello all
<keypad> heskethj: Yeah. no colour.
<heskethj> keypad: any sound?
<tondar> throw me some ideas for a gui app?
<keypad> heskethj: Yeah. I just use line in port for my sound.
<kaukx> unresolved ,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<heskethj> keypad: ok... try this: lspci | grep video
<heskethj> tell me what it says
<balbir97> someone ever tried apx2 for DSO in apache2
<illwolf> Unresolved listen to him brah
<tondar> any ideas?
<marcelin0> My computer boots from the CD, but it won't mount the root files, any idea anyone? thank you..
<Unresolved> i am
<marcelin0> could someone at least say they have no idea? thank you..
<illwolf> kk
<keypad> heskethj: Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<tondar> marcelin0: no idea
<tondar> :D
<kaukx> im interested who reinstalls windows for unresolved.....
<marcelin0> great!
<tondar> marcelin0: np
<marcelin0> I feel like I'm more than a shadow now!
<nate__> ARGH im going to explode
<Unresolved> but i cant use windown
<marcelin0> thanks !
<nate__> im about to reinstall windows
<tondar> marcelin0: you have any idea for a gui app ?
<Unresolved> right now im running on linux
<illwolf> ?
<illwolf> we know
<nate__> this sound problem is just rediculas
<tondar> marcelin0: I wanna make a gui app for ubuntu
<NSMedic> Good morning all.  Can I bother someone with a couple of questions?
<Unresolved> on this instructions it say on windows thing
<Unresolved> but i cant
<marcelin0> tondar:ubuntu (Gnome), is a gui app, isn't it?
<Unresolved> im running on ubuntu
<kaukx> theres not much difference
<heskethj> keypad, hmm... it is loading the right driver from the kernel. It is odd that there is no colour
<Unresolved> and i cant reboot on windows its tell me gnub or somehting like that then ERROR
<tondar> marcelin0: sure, but i wanna make a gui app to run on ubuntu, any ideas for a good app?
<kaukx> unresolved,wait a sec
<Unresolved> ok
<NSMedic> I just found out about Ubuntu, and am trying to evaluate it.  So I reboot my laptop with the cd in the drive and the desktop comes up no problems.  But I cannot connect to the net.
<keypad> heskethj: well you know how theres video modes for tv's eg pal / ntsc
<RivaeAerya> I have a question: I had codecs installed before, in Edgy. When I upgraded to Feisty, did it move all the codecs to the equivalent metapackages, and upgraded them? Or do i still have the old ones? and what about w32codecs?
<tondar> NSMedic: you using a router (dsl modem)
<tondar> ?
<keypad> heskethj: I rember with my windows tv capture software you can choose different types of pal format eg pal b.
<apresss> (Concerning average users) how many needless processes start at boot up?
<NSMedic> When I am rebooting, at the dos screen as it's rebooting I see lots of messages as the drivers are loaded etc and there are a bunch of errors, is there a way I can pipe that text to a log file so I can see whats not loading?
<kaukx> unresolved ,http://www.bootdisk.com/  make bootdisk for windows
<NSMedic> Tondar:  Yes I am.
<marcelin0> tondar: well I can't even start ubuntu, imagine whether I've managed to learn anything about it...
<marcelin0> tondar: which means: I have no idea
<tondar> NSMedic: ok, what did you do to connect
<tondar> ?
<heskethj> keypad: perhaps tvtime has a setting that would effect it. Have you explored the options
<binary_goofy> hi room! i need help with getting dreamweaver working on my ubuntu box. can somebody pls help?
<Unresolved> ok
<Defense> since the upgrade to feisty i have lost the console at the VT 1 to 6... how can i get them back?
<Unresolved> im in the wb site
<keypad> heskethj: I changing it to pal and ntsc and using the xbox and the playstation along with changing the video modes on the xbox to match what I set in the program.
<Unresolved> wat typr of boot do i need
<tondar> NSMedic: I mean did u do any kinda settings ...
<tondar> ?
<binary_goofy> can somebody pls help me to get dreamweaver working on ubuntu?
<NSMedic> Tondar:  No, haven't done anything.
<tawooh> if i have feisty, what linux gaming distribution group am i in??
<tondar> NSMedic: ok try this
<tondar> NSMedic: open up a termina
<tondar> NSMedic: terminal*
<keypad> heskethj: look at this. http://osdir.com/ml/video.tvtime.devel/2004-10/msg00023.html
<tondar> NSMedic: type pppoeconf
<NSMedic> Ok, in ubuntu or win?
<tondar> NSMedic: this will create a connection for you
<marcelin0> My computer boots from the CD, but it won't mount the root files, any idea anyone? thank you..
<apresss> (Concerning average users) how many needless processes start at boot up?
<tondar> NSMedic: follow the steps and answer the questions it asks you
<binary_goofy> ppl need help with getting dreamweaver working. can somebody pls help?"
<nate__> anyone else have any ideas on how i can get my audio working
<tondar> NSMedic: you'll be up and running in a minute
<tondar> NSMedic: u with me ?
<Unresolved> on in that channel but im not sure wat reboot i need ?????????????????????????/
<kaukx> unresolved,XP Quick Boot Diskette
<kaukx> find it
<NSMedic> Tondar:  Yup, just writing it down.  That terminal shell, do that in Ubuntu or win?
<tondar> NSMedic: dont you want to connect to the net from ubuntu?
<NSMedic> Apresss:  How do you know if a process is needless though?
<heskethj> keypad: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=670385 This guy seems to have a similar problem and it looks like he solved it (follow the link on the second last post)
<tondar> NSMedic: so you do that in ubuntu
<tondar> k
<binary_goofy> anyone know how to get dreamweaver running on ubuntu?
<mat> hi! I got a problem with my window manager.  Whenever a new Window is opened, It is in the bakcground (i.e. not having the focus). this is extremely annyoing because this happens also with password requests in the browser and so on. could anyone help me?
<NSMedic> Tondar:  Sorry, dumb question now that I look back at it.  :-s  How do I open a shell in Ubuntu?
<nate__> wine
<marcelin0> My computer boots from the CD, but it won't mount the root files, any idea anyone? thank you..
<Unresolved> i cant find that name that u said ..................
<Filthpig> hi
<Filthpig> I can't use my keyboard in grub oO
<binary_goofy> nate: i hav it installed, but it doesn't open now.
<kaukx> unresolved ,the first line,DOS/Windows9X/Me/NT/2K/XP Excellent Bootdisks
<tondar> NSMedic: np, on the main menu go to: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<kalin> hi, how can i specify a user to use on a remote machine when invoking mount? ie. mount machine-name:/some/dir /local/dir
<NSMedic> Tondar:  How do I open a shell in ubuntu?
<aum> hi - are there any progs to display constant moving wallpaper?
<kalin> NSMedic: alt-f2, gnome-terminal
<tondar> NSMedic: on the main menu go to: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<jrib> aum: to rotate the image you mean?  or something else?
<mat> could anyone help me with my X problem?
<heskethj> mat, what is the issue?
<mat>  I got a problem with my window manager.  Whenever a new Window is opened, It is in the bakcground (i.e. not having the focus). this is extremely annyoing because this happens also with password requests in the browser and so on.
<Unresolved> so i get DOS 5.0?????????
<marcelin0> My computer boots from the CD, but it won't mount the root files, any idea anyone? thank you..
<aum> jrib, not rotate image, i'm talking about a video wallpaper
<tondar> NSMedic: forgot to tell you, you might need root previlages inorder to set it up so in the terminal do: sudo pppoeconf then press enter, it will then ask you for the root pass enter it in and your on your way
<tondar> ;)
<Unresolved> DO U GET DOS 5.0????????
<jrib> aum: I see, well if you stop nautilus from drawing your wallpaper, you can make mplayer play a movie on your root window
<heskethj> mat: that is an odd error. what desktop environment are you using ?
<mat> beryl
<NSMedic> Thanks all.
<aum> jrib, ok, thx
<jrib> Unresolved: there's no dos in ubuntu
<heskethj> may: gnome or kde (ubuntu/kubuntu)
<mat> gnome
* aum switched to xubuntu, welcome relief from gnome bloat
<mat> ubuntu
<Unresolved> :S
<heskethj> mat: does the problem happen with beryl turned off?
<Unresolved> i dont understand
<mat> yes
<illwolf> lol
<Unresolved> anrt i getting a reboot for windows cause i can boot my window no more
<mat> i selected metacity in beryl settings manager
<Unresolved> cant**
<mat> and new windows also get opened in the background
<heskethj> mat: Try: System->Preferences->Windows in your menu. See if "Select windows when the mouse moves over them" is selected
<tondar> i wanna make a gui app, any ideas?
<jrib> tondar: python and pygtk
<Unresolved> can some 1 help me with my problem please
<mat> no, its not selected
<tondar> jrib: no not the lang or ide
<illwolf> lol
<mat> but i can get into this dialog onyl if beryli s disabled
<jrib> tondar: what's your question?
<Unresolved> lol
<tondar> jrib: but the app itself
<Unresolved> im nooblet here
<illwolf> can some one help this kid?
<jrib> tondar: oh, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<nexous> How do I list my network connections in terminal?
<tondar> jrib: k
<jrib> !please > Unresolved (see the private message from ubotu)
<Slart> How can I control the way icons for files are created.. more specifically, icons for text files and such? any configuration files? what software is responsible for creating the icons?
<mat> "beryl has no registered conf. tool"
<Unresolved> !please
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<illwolf> lol
<heskethj> mat: I assume the problem occurs when you have beryl turned on/selected as well
<Unresolved> lol
<Unresolved> :S
<illwolf> lmao
<mat> also when not enabled via beryl manager
<illwolf> can some one help this Unresolved ?
<heskethj> mat: where does the "no registered conf" error come up?
<illwolf> can some one help Unresolved  *
<jrib> illwolf: do you need the "please" too?
<mat> system-> pref.-> window
<flowbot> Slart: i noticed this the other day - might be what you're looking for: http://gnomefiles.org/app.php/assoGiate
<jrib> Unresolved: hint: ask your question again because I have no clue what the problem is
<illwolf> not i dont need to be pleased i can please myself
<illwolf> but thanks jrib
<Slart> flowbot, I'll have a look, thanks
<Unresolved> well
<Unresolved> i cant reboot
<Unresolved> on my window
<jrib> Unresolved: try to keep it on one line
<kaukx> unresolved,scrool down and find
<heskethj> mat: try reconfiguring metacity through synaptic
<heskethj> *reinstallign
<kaukx> the zip file
<Unresolved> zip file
<Unresolved> wat the name of it
<kaukx> XP Quick Boot Diskette xpquick.zip | xpquick.exe | Read.1st
<kaukx> first one
<marcelin0> My computer boots from the CD, but it won't mount the root files, any idea anyone? thank you..
<mat> well: when i disable "desktop effects", it works, new windows have the focus, if i inable them, it doesnt
<Unresolved> so i get any of them
<Mr680x0^Acer> I can't get higher than 800x600 on my Latitude C800's internal 1600x1200 LCD, I have all the resolutions in my xorg.conf file
<kaukx> unresolved ,http://1gighost.net/maryland/xpquick.zip
<Mr680x0^Acer> I'm running 7.04
<heskethj> mat: ah right. So you are using compiz not beryl. If you like cool effects try installing beryl (through synaptic) as well as emerald and activating those. Hopefully that works
<jrib> Unresolved: I still have no clue what the problem is
<Mr680x0^Acer> and it has ATI Rage M4 Mobility graphics
<keypad> heskethj: can you step me through it I seam to have missed something,
<keypad> heskethj: still no colour.
<kaukx> unresolved,put it in floppy,and boot from it to windows,you will bypas the grub error
<mat> hm i got beryl settings manager installed, and it has Beryl enabled under "selected window manager"
<Unresolved> thankz
<heskethj> keypad: did you get to the step where you create a modprobe file?
<Unresolved> thank you very much
<kaukx> thats just temporary fix,unresolved,
<mat> ok if select compiz it works again
<keypad> heskethj: yeah thats the first step right  ?
<kaukx> dont get so exicted
<mat> so this is a beryl problem
<heskethj> mat: perhaps... I suggest installing the beryl configuration tool and checking all the settings
<mat> hmm ok
<mat> thank you
<heskethj> keypad: yes, as long as you have disabled your module and then re-enable them afterwards you pretty much followed the tutorial. So if it is still black and white that page was probably not the solution
<dixon85> Hi, how is it with using kde apps in gnome - I know the disadvantage is that, system needs to load new libraries for KDE apps, but then if I close all the KDE apps, the KDE libraries are still in the memory(RAM) or they're removed immiedatly?
<Unresolved> so that will just help me boot 2 windows yes????//
<mat> thanks, bye
<keypad> heskethj: disable module ?
<kaukx> yes
<kaukx> everytime you want too boot,you have to  boot from floppy
<Unresolved> :S
<heskethj> keypad: try this: sudo rmmod bt878
<Unresolved> ahh man lol
<sorsis> why there is no j2re 1.5 for feisty?
<Unresolved> beta then nothing
<Unresolved> :)
<kaukx> therea are fixes,unresolved
<keypad> heskethj: done.
<heskethj> keypad: then do this neater tutorial making sure you select your TV card at the end http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=162498&postcount=2
<heskethj> keypad: then reload the module with this command: sudo modprobe bt878
<killown> my beryl dont show buttons close minemize and maximize what I do to fix it?
<Unresolved> well i extracted the  zip in the floppy
<Unresolved> thats wat i had 2 do yes ?
<kaukx> yup
<Unresolved> ok im going 2 reboot
<SlimeyPete> killown: check that the Emerald window manager is installed and running (you can use beryl-manager to load it)
<Unresolved> thankz
<kaukx> toprealy repair bootloader,unresolved
<killown> ok
<killown> thanks a lot
<kaukx> you have use xp cd
<Unresolved> ok im gong 2 reboot now
<Unresolved> ahh ok
<jeanre> where does one configure the desktop effect in ubutu?
<tikka> May 17 01:58:08 tikka-laptop kernel: [ 8056.459779]  hdc: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }
<tikka> anyone know how to solve this ?
<SlimeyPete> jeanre: there's a little wizard in the "System" menu somewhere
<SlimeyPete> jeanre: assuming you're using Feisty
<KooNiBerT> Hello there! I got a problem , too
<jeanre> no no
<jeanre> I can enable them
<jeanre> but I want to control what they do
<SlimeyPete> oh. No idea, then - I use Beryl, personally.
<KooNiBerT> Can any1 query me
<dawn_chorus> LOL.  so is dialup with AOL a no-go when it comes to Linux?
<kbrooks> need you guys plesae
<kbrooks> please*
<kbrooks> i have um ...
<tikka> dawn_chorus, there used to be dialup projects for aol - some dialers.
<heskethj> I have to go... see ya guys
<heskethj> keypad: sorry I have to leave, perhaps somebody else can help
<matt__> you know how it saves your settings in your home folder (like .mozilla, . thunderbird, etc). how can i change it so that it will save them /home/matt/Data/Settings/.mozilla, .thunderbird
<kbrooks> well, i'd like to replicate data over the network and to the internet. basically, i have three computers, a USB thumbdrive, and a server on the Internet which I can also replicate to for a backup solution.
<dawn_chorus> tikka, yeah? i'm trying to get my work comp 100% converted.  couldn't dial out to AOL yesterday.  hmm ... i'll try agoogling.
<keypad> heskethj: ok :( its not working
<keypad> heskethj: ok :( its not working
<kbrooks> the idea is to put data from the usb thumbdrive to the laptop, the desktop, and the internet server.
<cbs> hey, i was just wondering, what steps should I take to make sure my system is internet secure?
<matt__> dawn_chorus: solution, get dsl or cable
<Mr680x0^Acer> I removed all resolutions from xorg.conf except 1600x1200
<Mr680x0^Acer> will that work?
<kbrooks> how do I do this with Windows?
<dawn_chorus> matt__, thanks for the suggestion.
<Mr680x0^Acer> I made a backup before I did that
<kbrooks> and Ubuntu?
<Mr680x0^Acer> ugh
<Mr680x0^Acer> still not working
<Mr680x0^Acer> I'll try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<PepperBob> hi all!"
<PepperBob> anyone using truecrypt?
<Mr680x0^Acer> how do I switch to terminal only mode?
<matt__> dawn_chorus: no problem, if you can, it will work flawlessly
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, just stop kdm / gdm
<Mr680x0^Acer> uh, how do I do that?
<PepperBob> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Mr680x0^Acer> ok
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, that's just working until you restart..
<PepperBob> of course
<Mr680x0^Acer> I know
<Mr680x0^Acer> I forgot the command
<Mr680x0^Acer> I haven't messed with Ubuntu in a couple months
<Mr680x0^Acer> just got my 7.0.4 CDs yesterday
<suchawato> ubuntu, zenwalk and opensuse will not install on my vaio laptop
<zaggynl> suchawato, okay, any clue what might cause it?
<Mr680x0^Acer> there's no terminal to type into
<Mr680x0^Acer> :(
<stone_> hey i have got a problem...\
<stone_> can anyone help me??
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, just execute xterm
<gfxstyler> hello
<Mr680x0^Acer> PepperBob: how?
<gfxstyler> is there a way to turn off the directory-string in gnome-terminal?
<PepperBob> whoops..
<gfxstyler> i dont want to know in which directory im in (because sometimes it's a reaaaaaally long one)
<Mr680x0^Acer> PepperBob: how do I execute xterm?
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, or better: hit STRG+ALT+F1
<Mr680x0^Acer> STRG?
<Mr680x0^Acer> which key is that?
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, CTRL
<PepperBob> sry
<Mr680x0^Acer> oh
<PepperBob> german layout ;)
<SlimeyPete> gfxstyler: that's a bash option, not a gnome-terminal one AFAIK (google for how to set up your bash prompt - I can't remember how)
<gfxstyler> SlimeyPete: oh, thanks
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, to get back hit the same keys with F7
<gfxstyler> SlimeyPete: you don't happen to know how that option is called?
<lastnode_> hi, i was just wonderign whether bcm4318 has got any better in feisty? on edgy it would often die and drop packets.
<gfxstyler> SlimeyPete: like err ... "trunicate directory string" ?
<suchawato> I have entered in the following command line into the boot kernal which causes ubuntu to install in text mode with the alternate cd.: quiet splash noapi=off irqpoll
<SlimeyPete> gfxstyler: I think it's called $PROMPT - I think you set it to a string with some variables in it, but I can't really remember
<KooNiBerT> Gus i have some of those acpi scripts how can i use them ???
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, there's the other way to hit ALT+F2 which will give you the option to start xterm by the way...
<SlimeyPete> gfxstyler: just google for things like "configure bash prompt" - I'm sure you'll find something :)
<suchawato> however on the initial boot it snowcrashes
<nexous> Anyone know how to obtain a folder's size in conky?
<gfxstyler> SlimeyPete: okay, thanks for your help :)
<PepperBob> i'm surprised that there's no truecrypt user here...
<suchawato> without this string, it wont even load the installer
<MerlinZShell> Hello guys what vpn client can i use to be able to connect to a windows vpn and be able to unselect (use remote gateway as default)
<MerlinZShell> ?
<Rose> hey guys!
<suchawato> its an older pentium 3 vaio
<MerlinZShell> is there a place where i could ask about VPN in specific ?
<PepperBob> MerlinZShell, #openvpn ?
<suchawato> all atempts of a regular install on all tried distros do not get further than "loading standard pci  resources"
<gfxstyler> i found a script, gonna try it out
<MerlinZShell> could they help even if my target network is windows vpn (ISA) PepperBob
<Mr680x0^Acer> now how do I boot back into X, PepperBob?
<kbrooks> need help
<Rose> I have some problem with my computer-can anybody help me?
<nexous> How do I not show icons in the menu of gnome?
<PepperBob> MerlinZShell, i can't tell you. but probably they can...
<suchawato> ubunto does not even get that far on a regular install. it just tries to load the kernal and freezes
<kbrooks> how do i access my shared folder in windows? i get asked a password
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, did you stop gdm?
<MerlinZShell> thank you  PepperBob
<orbin> nexous: sys > prefs > menu
<Mr680x0^Acer> uh
<Mr680x0^Acer> nope
<Mr680x0^Acer> woops
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, or did you just switch
<Mr680x0^Acer> switch
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, if gdm is still running hit CTRL+ALT+F7
<nexous> orbin: thanks.
<Mr680x0^Acer> so far it's just the flashing underscore cursor
<Mr680x0^Acer> :/
<web2ajax> hello
<kbrooks> how do i access my shared folder in windows? i get asked a password
<web2ajax> #php ?
<Mr680x0^Acer> should it stay up for long?
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, Mr680x0^Acer then try /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kbrooks> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, sudo it...
<Mr680x0^Acer> I can't
<PepperBob> probably
<Mr680x0^Acer> not at the terminal
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, why?
<Mr680x0^Acer> it's just a flashing underscore on the top left of the screen
<web2ajax> #php ?
<Mr680x0^Acer> after I hit ctrl-alt-f7
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, switch back to Terminal 1 (CTRL+ALT+F1
<Mr680x0^Acer> ok
<suchawato> suse said that there was not enough ram to load a gui installer, and tried to load it in safe settings mode with a text installer. it did, but did not set up username and passwords durring the install and so failed on boot.
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, you're using gnome?
<Mr680x0^Acer> permission denied
<tawooh> okay, how do i get superuser priveledges or w/e i need to do??
<Mr680x0^Acer> I think so
<orbin> i want to have an ext3 partition mounted at bootup.  i can't seem to be able to write to it though.  does this fstab entry look ok?  /dev/hda6  /media/music  ext3  auto,user,rw  0 0
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, now did this work out?
<Mr680x0^Acer> no
<orbin> tawooh: use sudo
<Mr680x0^Acer> said permission denied
<bimberi> !sudo | tawooh
<ubotu> tawooh: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Mr680x0^Acer> should I sudo it?
<PepperBob> orbin, is the mount point writable?
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, sudo it sudo..
<Mr680x0^Acer> it's working!
<suchawato> hey that flashing underscore you guys are talking about is where it freezes on a standard install with the vaio
<Mr680x0^Acer> 1600x1200!
<PepperBob> suchawato, have you tried to just boot it from live cd?
<Mr680x0^Acer> thanks very much, PepperBob
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, np
<MerlinZShell> can anyone help me dial from my ubuntu into a windows VPN?
<suchawato> yes and text.
<Mr680x0^Acer> now how to I set up wifi?
<Mr680x0^Acer> I have a Netgear Wireless B card
<orbin> PepperBob: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root ... music
<suchawato> live does not work at all.
<PepperBob> orbin, that's the problem
<simmerz> Why does vnc only allow one connection when used as an X module? Only on ubuntu it seems. is there a configuration for allowing multiple users concurrently?
<Mr680x0^Acer> I need to install a wireless manager, right?
<PepperBob> orbin, you have no write permission as normal users
<orbin> PepperBob: ah, got ya. thanks.
<Rose> at the moment i have windows and i think about change the system (i write from frends computer)why i should i choose linux?)
<suchawato> text, only with the beforementioned command string, and then it snowcrashes on initial boot
<Mr680x0^Acer> I'd prefer windows, but ME sucks
<Mr680x0^Acer> it corrupted itself
<Mr680x0^Acer> I run XP on my Acer
<PepperBob> suchawato, but you could boot into terminal only mode?
<Mr680x0^Acer> I actually prefer Mac OS, but you can't put that on a Dell, can you? :P
<Mr680x0^Acer> at least not legally
<suchawato> no. not with the standard install with the alt CD. I had to enter the command line in the boot kernel to get it to work at all
<kbrooks> everyone, please.
<PepperBob> suchawato, so you have a prompt is that what you saying=
<suchawato> if i just *clicked* install , it would not work
<kbrooks> i have a folder ~/testfolder that i have shared.
<suchawato> the cd menu comes up
<Mr680x0^Acer> I have like 2 min before school
<suchawato> thats it
<Mr680x0^Acer> can someone help me set up wireless?
<PepperBob> Mr680x0^Acer, can be a pain.... really.
<Mr680x0^Acer> :(
<Mr680x0^Acer> I had it working once before in 6.06
<_Ahti> Mr680x0^Acer: And its going to take more than just 2 minutes
<nexous> How do I get rid of the 'mover tab' on tasklist on gnome panel?
<Mr680x0^Acer> bye all
<kbrooks> how do i access ~/testfolder in windows?
* Mr680x0^Acer shoves the Dell in his backpack
<PepperBob> suchawato, don't got it.. can you boot into text mode, having a prompt? (without the graphical stuff)
<suchawato> no
<kbrooks> i have a folder ~/testfolder that i have shared.
<kbrooks> how do i access ~/testfolder in windows?
<tim167> i mounted my usb disk in my homefolder, i want to backup everything inside the homefolder to the usbdisk, except for the usbdisk mountpoint itself...how can i do that ?
<PepperBob> kbrooks, probably type \\<hostname or ip> and watch the shares?
<PepperBob> suchawato, damnit
<bgrupe> kbrooks: \\yourip\testfolder or \\yoursmbname\testfolder
<suchawato> it says loading standard pci resources and then freezes
<kbrooks> bgrupe, yes but  i dont know the password.
<kbrooks> so, what do i do?
<suchawato> the commands I entered are in the bottom prompt of the initial cd menu
<Pici> kbrooks: you need to create a password using smbpassword, let me get you the syntax
<bgrupe> kbrooks: reconfig samba, ubuntu has a weird default setup
<suchawato> before it even tries to install
<PepperBob> suchawato, can you pass additional kernel options? probably you should disable some hardware stuff which is performed automatically
<kbrooks> pici: ok.
<suchawato> ?
<darkclown> I im new to ubuntu and kind of new to linux, I tryed to get full dvdsuport with this guide: "https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd" but now when I try to play it in gxine and xine I still get an error sayine no input plugin and source can not be read.
<darkclown> Any advice how to fix it?
<PepperBob> suchawato, iirc there are option to disable load of usb modules and other stuff.. i guess some of this is messing up the boot process...
<suchawato> yes
<kbrooks> pici: samba in ubuntu is unintutive to me :-) thankfully, there's th e sharing tool, but that only helps a bit.
<Pici> kbrooks: `sudo smbpassword -a someusername` where someusername is the username you want to use.  It will prompt you for the smb password you want to use
<suchawato> I can edit the kernel line
<suchawato> yes
<Pici> kbrooks: I agree its not intuitive, it took me a bit to figure out how to do it too
<PepperBob> suchawato, ... mh..
<suchawato> boot line
<kbrooks> pici: smbpasswd
<Pici> kbrooks: Right, sorry.
<PepperBob> kbrooks, are you skilled at the shell?
<kbrooks> pici: ok, going back to windows ... ] 
<PepperBob> kbrooks, it's basically not much to do to make this folder available w/o password
<nexous> orbin: /quit
<nexous> orbin: sorry for that.
<sorsis> i want to install tomcat
<sorsis> is there easy way?
<sorsis> or good instructions
<tondar> installed democracy player where is it?
<familie> java runtime environment for firefox on feisty, where to get?
<oranda> ...
<rollerskatejamms> Is there a way to make Gnome automatically log out after a set period of time?
<Overdose_> Hi, how do I fail the ubuntu installation at stage 1, so that i can choose other installation sources, like FTP .
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: use cronjob
<lastnode_> Overdose_, you may need the ubuntu alt cd?
<familie> java runtime environment for firefox on feisty, where to get?
<ThaNerd> anyone to help me a little be resetting correct owner to some mysql files? i chowned /var by mistake
<tikka> darkclown, google for automatix.. its kinda cool as it offers things like the libcss stuff and win32 codecs etc
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, No, I don't mean logout every 30 minutes. I mean after a set period of inactivity
<oranda> ya keep returning to this channel...
* oranda pokes ubuntu around a bit
<rollerskatejamms> !automatix | tikka
<ubotu> tikka: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: ooops, k
<Overdose_> lastnode: where do i find that?
<tondar> i installed democracy player, how do I start it up? where is it ?
<PepperBob> suchawato, sorry.. my vmware won't start actually so i'm not able to help ya out...
<andy_> anyone knows how I can save as a PDF out of OpenOffice?
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, should be in internet
<rollerskatejamms> andy_,  the toolbar has a pdf button
<tikka> rollerskatejamms, okey thanks i didnt realise. many appologies.. darkclown  ignore my last statement.
<suchawato> LOL
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: nope
<andy_> I'm stupid
<rollerskatejamms> andy_, aslo i think file export
<LeventO> hello all, I'm a new user to ubuntu, i'm having a little trouble setting up my internet connection, anyone here know a bit about wireless set up
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, well that where  it is for me, and i did apt-get install to get it
<andy_> It wasn't under Save As as a file type
<ThaNerd> could anyone with mysql issue an "ls -als /var/lib/mysql" for me?
<rollerskatejamms> LeventO, what kind of wifi card is it??
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: seems im having problems with the menu system here
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, uh oh
<suchawato> I filed a bug report
<tondar> installed beagle and the same happened
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: any fix for it?
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, Beagle doesnt go in the menu
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: oh
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, you open beagle with F12
<rollerskatejamms> hit F12
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: where then
<tondar> ?
<rollerskatejamms> F12
<tim167> if i do 'cp -r mydir usbdisk/backup', will it also copy hidden files ?
<rollerskatejamms> and the little magnifying glass on the upper right as well
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: oh
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: how about democracy player then
<suchawato> Any Ideas anyone?
<Pici> ThaNerd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21265/
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: how would I refresh the menu
<tondar> ?
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, donnu but try launching it from a terminal
<LeventO> rollersaktejamms, it's a wrieless G device from Cnet, i've got an ndiswrapper running a windows driver for it
<ThaNerd> pici thanks!
<rollerskatejamms> LeventO, Oh ok. Yeah I was just gonna say whether you needed ndiswrapper or not.
<rollerskatejamms> LeventO, go to ubuntu1501.blogspot.com theres a great ndiswrapper tutorial there
<rollerskatejamms> LeventO, Its for the inspiron 1501 running a broadcom card, but should apply to you as well, just use the correct driver rather then the one they mention on the site (which is for broadcom)
<suchawato> thanks for the effort by the way..: )
<LeventO> rollersaktejamms, ok, i'll check it out, though i can see the network just can't seem to connect to it
<sorsis> why java --version gives 1.4.2 while i have 5.0 installed?
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, I find that OCCASIONALLY, but very rarely, new menu items don't show up until I logout and log back in, or sometimes reboot.
<Priest-of-Psi> is there a rezlooks theme for ubuntu
<orbin> tondar: killall gnome-panel to refresh
<rollerskatejamms> sorsis, java versioning is weird. 1.4.2 = 4 1.5x = 5
<rollerskatejamms> 1.6.x = java 6
<tawooh> okay, so out of whack here, if i am installing a package, and say it says dependencies: libc6 >= 2.2.4-4, xlibmesa3 or libgl1, python >= 2.3, gtk2 >= 2.6, python-glade2, wget. what the heck does all that noise mean and how do i get those dependencies??
<sorsis> rollerskatejamms: ty
<rollerskatejamms> so
<rollerskatejamms> you have java 5, not java "5.0"
<rollerskatejamms> but it looks like you actually have java 4
<rollerskatejamms> sorsis, Install Java 6 from the repositories.
<rollerskatejamms> sorsis, You can use apt-get or synaptic or whatever
<MrC__> hello I am having this problem W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<LeventO> rollersaktejamms, just saw that it's for 32bit systems, i'm actually running the amd64 version, would that be a lot different
<rollerskatejamms> MrC_, You need to import the 2EBC26B60C5A2783 key
<MrC__> does anyone knows how to fix it?
<jrib> MrC__: visit the medibuntu site and get their gpg key
<rollerskatejamms> MrC_, I do if you just give me a second
<Boshi> Hi
<Boshi> hehe
<tondar> orbin: fixed
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: done
<rollerskatejamms> MrC_, do wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<_Ahti> Hehe, i just had a friend call me about how to install TinyXP (A modded windows xp) :P I feel so geeky!
<Rynoo> anyone else having problems with getautomatix.com?
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: was in the videos menu
<Frogzoo> after the upgrade to Feisty, Synaptic shows a bunch of packages in "Installed (Local or Obsolete)" - but these packages as far as I can see are up to date?! what gives?
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, aaaah. Strange. its in internet for me. What version of ubuntu is it?
<MrC__> ok thx
<MrC__> i will try
<fluid> anyone know of an app to create gnome iconsets? i tried gib, but all it seems like its good at is exiting randomly lol
<rollerskatejamms> MrC_, then do sudo apt-get update
<tawooh> if i am installing a package, and say it says dependencies: libc6 >= 2.2.4-4, xlibmesa3 or libgl1, python >= 2.3, gtk2 >= 2.6, python-glade2, wget. what the heck does all that noise mean and how do i get those dependencies??
<Priest-of-Psi> Does no one here use the rezlooks engine?
<Priest-of-Psi> w00t
<Boshi> hi
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, what version of ubuntu are you running
<Frogzoo> MrC__: you've added a repo without adding the gpp key
<rollerskatejamms> Frogzoo, Yes we just went over that :-P
<Boshi> i whant to ask something about gmpc on ubuntu
<jrib> tawooh: what are you installing?
<tawooh> jrib: cedega
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: feisty
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, now thats strange
<klo8> qui
<klo8> oops
<jrib> tawooh: #cedega provides support
<tawooh> okies, thanks
<Priest-of-Psi> hmmmf
<Boshi> is anyone else having problem with gmpc?
<vorbote> !aks | Boshi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: not a big deal though
<Boshi> ?
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, yeah
<vorbote> !aks | Boshi
<vorbote> !ask | Boshi
* vorbote things ubotu is down...
<vorbote> thinks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Boshi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Boshi> ah oki thanks
<Boshi> how do i get gmpc to work on ubuntu
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: so did you find any solutions for that logout of yours
<tondar> ?
<Boshi> im kinda new at this hehe
<Boshi> i downloaded it at school
<MrC__> so,i did a wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Boshi> but i couldnt browse the files
<Generation> hey guys I got a question.  I have a desktop and I got my wireless card to be reconized, by using ndiswrapper but when I go into connections it does not show up that there is a wirelesss card in my computer, when I have done this in dapper it worked fine, but in feisty its not working , can anyone help, I have read the forums already and did what they said
<eve_d> iyuyitfui
<MrC__> now it just appears :OK
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, Pesselus maybe
<suchawato> ok see ya
<yellow_chicken> what's the next ubuntu release version?
<MrC__> is it that all?jrib
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, Its an internet kiosk/lockdown control panel for gnome. I think it can enable another setting, which lets you set logout delays somewhere else :-D
<vorbote> Boshi: You need to either install and setup mpd, or connect to a computer that already is running the server
<jrib> MrC__: yep
<vorbote> !mpd |Boshi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Boshi> aha oki
<yellow_chicken> anyone installed beryli?
<Generation> hey guys I got a question.  I have a desktop and I got my wireless card to be reconized, by using ndiswrapper but when I go into connections it does not show up that there is a wirelesss card in my computer, when I have done this in dapper it worked fine, but in feisty its not working , can anyone help, I have read the forums already and did what they said
<vorbote> OK. mps == Music Player Daemon
<Boshi> what does this mpd do?
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, or not. oh well.
<vorbote> s/mps/mpd/
<yellow_chicken> anyone installed beryl?
<MrC__> I will be Gusty Gibbon Ubuntu 7.10 ,,release due to October  2007 yellow_chicken
<tawooh> i would love to get help in the #cedega room, but no-one there is talking at all...
<MrC__> It will be
<Generation> hey guys I got a question.  I have a desktop and I got my wireless card to be reconized, by using ndiswrapper but when I go into connections it does not show up that there is a wirelesss card in my computer, when I have done this in dapper it worked fine, but in feisty its not working , can anyone help, I have read the forums already and did what they said
<Boshi> i will try it now here at home via synaptic packet manager
<yellow_chicken> MrC__: wow
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: why not cronjob?
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: you could set it to logout only once
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, because that would be dumb. i dont want it to automatically log out after a set period of time. I want it to automatically log out after a set period of INACTIVITY
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: oh ok, sorry stupid suggestion
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, Yeah. Heres the thing.
<Priest-of-Psi> hmmm
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, My family REFUSES to remember to log out when theyre done
<Priest-of-Psi> why cant  I install i386 pkgs on amd64?
<Boshi> when i mark gmp in synaptic packet manager
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: oh that's a pain
<Boshi> it installs libmpd0 to
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, So my sisters stuff ends up on moms desktop. Dads stuff ends up on my sisters desktop. etc. Cuz they dont pay attention to what user theyre on
<Boshi> gmpc
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, So I want to force them :-D
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: haha, nice idea
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: im sure you could find something
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, but it looks like there's no way to do it.
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: hmm
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, Screw it, I'm going to write a python app to do it.
<vorbote> Boshi: mpd allows you to stream music in a LAN (of course, you need to set it up to broadcast your digital music files first). If you are looking for a network streaming client, there are many. Try Rhythmbox if using Ubuntu or whatever KDE app that comes as default with Kubuntu these days first. :-)
<Priest-of-Psi> is there a site where I can browse 3rd party packages?
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, And submit it to ubuntu/debian as a package
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: hey you a programmer?
<vorbote> Boshi: If you don't like them, there are plenty of alternatives.
<Priest-of-Psi> am I invisible??
<Priest-of-Psi> :P
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, No, wannabe programmer. I'm spending this weekend, and I suppose the rest of my life, learning python.
<Boshi> oki i see
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: haha
<Boshi> so i cant use gmpc to play my files locally
<Tinned_Tuna> rollerskatejamms: Python ftw
<Boshi> sounds like its jsut for streaming purpose only
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: maybe I will try to write it too
<tondar> ;)
<Boshi> just
<vorbote> Boshi: Sure you can, but you have to set up a network server first, And then connect to your own machine.
<rollerskatejamms> Tinned_Tuna, Well its the preferred language of Ubuntu. And Ubuntu is my preferred distro. And I want to write some apps, so logic dictates . . .
<Boshi> oowh
<Boshi> haha
<Priest-of-Psi> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: would you like any other options for it
<tondar> ?
<Boshi> is it difficult?
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, haha you're going to write it for me? cool! Uh . . . I'm sure I'll think of a million other options later but not at the moment.
<Priest-of-Psi> is there backports?
<jscinoz> Hey guys i want to build a .deb package using EPM, do i  need to make an entry for each individual file (20,000+) or can i just specific the directories and have it do them recursively?
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: not just for you, im sure there are users out there who need this
<EnolaGay> hi all
<vorbote> Boshi: Not really. In the scale of 0=broccolli 10=master, I'll give it a 3.5
<jrib> rollerskatejamms: you could just make the screensaver password protected, then they would be forced to switch users
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: dont you think?
<Boshi> =D hehe oki
<EnolaGay> I have tried to compile the new Network-Manager and got this error. Does anyone have an idea? http://pastebin.ca/492724
<Boshi> i thank you so much for your help
<Tinned_Tuna> rollerstakejamms: Yea, it seems to be the prefered language of many distributions now
<Boshi> you know i whanted to use a music player similar to winamp
<Boshi> like XMMS
<vorbote> Boshi: If you are using Ubuntu (GNOME based), try importing your music library into Rhythmbox. That'd be a lot easier.
<Boshi> bu i heard that they stopped working on it
<rollerskatejamms> jrib, Yeah I've tried that. But for whatever reason, it hasn't worked. Maybe they share passwords. I have no idea.
<vorbote> Boshi: Or try out BMP
<Boshi> oki
<Boshi> yeah thats what im using
<vorbote> Boshi: if you have problems with codecs, the way to solve them automatically is to open the files with totem ("Video Player" in the menu.) That'll activate automatic codec download.
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: for now I will have an option so you could logout after a certain amount of idle time
<Boshi> vorbote: aha oki i see
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: like 30 min idle if after 30 min no activity then logout
<tondar> rollerskatejamms: cool?
<conn> hi, does Network-Manager repeatedly asks for your username and password when connecting to a VPN network, or does it save the password? I'm having trouble on my computer here, running Feisty
<jrib> rollerskatejamms: the problem with the automiatic logout will be that to logout, the user is prompted to save unsaved documents.  So they aren't logged out if there are unsaved documents or you force it and they lose work
<Boshi> i cant see the file i open in rythmbox
<rollerskatejamms> tondar, yeah perfecrt
<rollerskatejamms> jrib, theyre pretty good about closing stuff before they walk away
<vorbote> Boshi: Try opening it with Movie Player first.
<Woody_> xopher: i need your help please.... you helped me once configuring my Nvidia drivers.. i need your help once again.
<rollerskatejamms> jrib, but theyre still in the windows 98 single user mindset
<Boshi> oki
<rollerskatejamms> on top of that, can anybody reccomend a good Ruby IDE and or Editor thats in the repositories (please don't say VI/emacs)
<SlimeyPete> I think Quanta will do Ruby syntax-highlighting. Not sure if you can make it actually run the interpreter, though.
<Aoirthoir> rollerskatejamms, lots of ides have plugins, you might like eclipse.
<rollerskatejamms> Aoirthoir, I thought Eclipse was for Java
<Boshi> yeah it came up just like you said
<SlimeyPete> jedit probably has Ruby plugins too
<Boshi> what kind of codecs does it install
<Aoirthoir> rollerskatejamms, no. It started out for java but has lots of plugins
<SlimeyPete> rollerskatejamms: it's for lot sof languages. Personally, I find it buggy and bloated, though.
<Tinned_Tuna> hey, in Mac OS X there's a feature called "Smart Folders" is there anyway to replicate this behaviour on Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<rollerskatejamms> ok
<Aoirthoir> rollerskatejamms, in addition its also written in java, thus the reason I dont use it. Not fond of the interface
<tondar> Aoirthoir: does it have c# plugin too ?
<Aoirthoir> tondar, not sure but it is extensible.
<tondar> Tinned_Tuna: what does it do?
<vorbote> rollerskatejamms: Check jed,
<rollerskatejamms> Oh yeah I hate the way java apps look
<BennyA> I deleted the gnome-panel tray. how can I get the system-tray back?
<vorbote> !jed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rollerskatejamms> Is there a reason not to use eclipse-gcj
<Tinned_Tuna> it uses spotlight and a series of filter to create a folder with what ever you like in it
<Aoirthoir> rollerskatejamms, are you looking for an IDE? or just an editor?
<Aoirthoir> rollerskatejamms, eclipse-gcj is probably based on eclipse
<Tinned_Tuna> e.g. I could put movies into the config of the smart folder, and then anything with movies in the name would apparently be put in the folder
<Frogzoo> rollerskatejamms: what's wrong with emacs?
<Boshi> vorbote: it came up just like you said, but what kind of codecs will it install?
<rollerskatejamms> Aoirthoir, It is. Eclipse-gcj is compiled eclipse.
<rollerskatejamms> Frogzoo, Nothing.
<Aoirthoir> rollerskatejamms, unfortunately atm there are not a lot of good FOSS IDEs
<tondar> Tinned_Tuna: this is awesome
<tondar> Tinned_Tuna: I want something like that
<vorbote> Boshi: The ones needed to play your files. Rhythmbox uses the same codecs as well.
<Tinned_Tuna> lol :0
<Aoirthoir> rollerskatejamms, and only a few good proprietary ones...clarion being among them. But it doesnt run on Gnu/Linux
<Tinned_Tuna> :)
<Aoirthoir> rollerskatejamms, not even in wine
<tondar> Tinned_Tuna: have you googled for it?
<Boshi> vorbote: aha oki i see
<Tinned_Tuna> that's why I'm looking for a feature like it :p
<Tinned_Tuna> not yet :/
<rollerskatejamms> Aoirthoir, Yeah. And I've tried running some stuff on vmware, but I find vmware to be so slow on ubuntu for whatever reason
<Boshi> aha
<tondar> Tinned_Tuna: umm, what is called smartfolders?
<Boshi> Gsstreamer
<vorbote> Boshi: righto
<Aoirthoir> rollerskatejamms, you have to have a LOT of ram to run things on a virtual machine well. Windows requires a lot of ram period.
<Frogzoo> rollerskatejamms: stupid question, but you jazzed up the mem for vmware?
<Boshi> but i get three ones
<Tinned_Tuna> all I remember is that on my mac it's refered to as a "Smart Folder"
<rollerskatejamms> Frogzoo, I run virtual machines with at least 512 allocated
<vorbote> Boshi: Install all three, you won't regret it :-)
<rollerskatejamms> the system itself has 2gb, and I rarely run more then one VM at a time.
<tondar> Tinned_Tuna: I will search for it
<Boshi> vorbote: oki mate
<Tinned_Tuna> me too :p
<rollerskatejamms> I can try with 1gb allocated
<Aoirthoir> rollerskatejamms, 512 is enough for like xp.. and it sounds like your specs are up to par. On my system it didnt run slow with those settings.
<Frogzoo> rollerskatejamms: 300meg works for me
<Aoirthoir> rollerskatejamms, so thats probably not the issue...
<rollerskatejamms> Aoirthoir, My main machine (my laptop), is a 1.6 Ghz Turion 64 X2, with 2gb DDR2 ram.
<MenZa> My X refuses to start--I get "fatal error: no screens found". I'm using the NVIDIA driver.
<Aoirthoir> rollerskatejamms, yeah thats enough.
<rollerskatejamms> My secondary machine (i.e. my parents desktop), is an AMD Athlon 64 3400+ with 2gb of ram.
<tondar> Tinned_Tuna: if you find anything pm me
<rollerskatejamms> Both are running feisty
<Aoirthoir> rollerskatejamms, when you say IDE what exactly are you looking for? you can pm me also if you want...less channel noise
<Tinned_Tuna> ok
<PepperBob> MenZa, can you post the whole output somewhere?
<rollerskatejamms> Aoirthoir, I'll be back in a bit. I have class now :-D
<rollerskatejamms> Damn you college.
<rollerskatejamms> Anyway, later
<MenZa> PepperBob: I fail to see how; unless I'd have to type every line into elinks..
<MenZa> 2s, PepperBob
<Frogzoo> rollerskatejamms: you could try swapping from ramdisk, which seems quite nice
<tangervu> Hi!
<tangervu> I have a problem in installing apache
<MenZa> PepperBob: I believe the problem is, that I attempted to install nvidia-glx-new yesterday. That failed horribly, so I uninstalled it and re-installed nvidia-glx
<tangervu> for some reason /etc/apache2 is missing many important files like apache2.conf and the contents of mods-availavble
<PepperBob> MenZa, mh.. this can mess up things
<Boshi|BRB> Yeay
<Boshi|BRB> haha
<tangervu> Seems that there might be some problems with the apache2.2-common package
<ziolo> my dpkg reports following error message while I try to handle it. "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Boshi|BRB> it works
<MenZa> PepperBob: Yeah, I imagined... I re-configured it with dpkg yesterday, and I did get it starting, eventually
<Boshi|BRB> vorbote: thank you very much
<BennyA> how can I deactivate mouseover inforamtions in gnome and how to get a system-tray?
<Khisanth> Cubey: you need to practice your tab completion!
<vorbote> Boshi|BRB: you're welcom
<maelvino> hello
<Boshi|BRB> vorbote: ^^
<PepperBob> MenZa, you probably need to re-install the whole nvidia driver stuff
<MenZa> PepperBob: But now it refuses. The only 3rd party stuff I have in my xorg.conf is the Option "ADDARGBGLXVisuals" "True" for Beryl and my Razer Copperhead configuration (input mouse)
<rashid> anyone tried enlightenment
<MenZa> PepperBob: So... sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx? Or is there more to it?
<rashid> in fiesty fawn
<PepperBob> MenZa, I never used the repo driver. i took the official drivers from the nvidia page.
<MenZa> PepperBob: Ah. So boot it with nv, download it from nvidias website and that should do it?
<PepperBob> MenZa, yes.
<MenZa> Right, I'll try that.
<MenZa> Cheers
<MerlinZShell> Hello guys does any of you connect to a windows VPN?
<yellow_chicken> i just synaptic beryl-ubuntu, my desktop remains the same, nothing was changed.  anyone know why?
<MenZa> yellow_chicken: You need to start beryl.
<MenZa> !effects | yellow_chicken
<ubotu> yellow_chicken: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<yellow_chicken> MenZa: just started beryl, Xcompsite failed
<MenZa> yellow_chicken: ah. #ubuntu-effects then :)
<yellow_chicken> MenZa: yes, i am already there
<MenZa> Good :)
<leitao> Everytime I enter my password incorrect, The system makes me wait about 3 seconds before I try again. How to disable it?
<ph> put in correct password
<snikker> can i choose what packages i can install, with "debootstrap" command?
<lowie82ph> is there a repository that has bityrant?
<soundray> leitao: you can edit the source of the login program and recompile. But I suggest you don't. That delay is there to protect you against brute-force password cracking attempts.
<leitao> soundray: I thought that there were some configuration in login.defs, but I didn't find it.
<lowie82ph> is there a repository that has bityrant?
<fierycleric> leitao: FAIL_DELAY in  loginsdef?
<IdleOne> Seveas, may I msg you?
<IdleOne> lowie82ph, what is bityrant?
<leitao> fierycleric: didn't it change to pam?
<lowie82ph> a bt client based on azureus, i just wanna try it out
<marx2k> Is anyone else having issues with the latest samba update?
<IdleOne> lowie82ph, search in synaptic for torrent
<marx2k> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<fierycleric> leitao: not sure the login manpage mentions login.def though ... i am on dapper
<HostilePenguin>  i can mount the drive i want with samba i can copy from one machine to the other but i cant copy in revers i get permission denied where to look?
<leitao> fierycleric: in the login.defs, there is a line saying that those parameter ( a lot of them including FAIL_DELLAY) has moved to /etc/pam.d
<fierycleric> leitao: ok must be different on later versions....
<tawooh> okay, i am about to add a new processor, ram and a new slave hd to my compy, will there be anything i need to do in linux for it to work properly, or will it be plug n play cept for the hd??
<lowie82ph> can't find it
<leitao> fierycleric: ya. Thanks anyway
<tawooh> seeing as how i've never installed a new cpu before...
<marx2k> with the latest samba update, I am no longer able to see my network shares with smbtree or in Places/Network
<Frogzoo> tawooh: if you're not swapping the mobo, you won't even notice anything's changed cept for speed
<soundray> tawooh: nothing special needed. Your new CPU and RAM will just work.
<leslie> need help getting a linksys card working with ndiswrapper, not working out well for me :/
<weston> How do I access Windows networks in Ubuntu? In Windows, I'd just type \\computer name or \\ip address (or just going to network places) but I'm unsure in Ubuntu...
<aroo> leslie, which card do you have
<ge2x> where can i get info on compiling the kernel?
<nergo> hi trying to install version 7.04 onto a raid but i cant get it to boot
<Frogzoo> weston: either browse through nautilus, or you can use smb4k to mount the samba shares
<aroo> !samba > weston
<BennyA> please, can someone tell me how to activate the gnome-panel-tray? I have only the windows list without a systemtray
<weston> ok, thanks!
<MenZa> PepperBob: That did the trick--thanks :)
<leslie> wmp54g
<aroo> BennyA, add "Notification Area"
<Frogzoo> BennyA: launch gnome-panel from a terminal
<leslie> aroo, wmp54g
<ge2x> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<lbawinowns> Hello! Is there anything ismiliar do the "ctrl+alt+delete" in ubuntu? Cause I feel so doomed everytime Ubuntu freezes :(
<BennyA> aroo, Frogzoo how stupid! thanks a lot
<aroo> Your Ubuntu freezes often?
<weston> lbawinowns: or ALT + F4... I miss that.
<lbawinowns> aroo, every fifth session perhaps
<Frogzoo> lbawinowns: why is your linux freezing? usually it means vid driver issues
<aroo> leslie, did you download the windows drivers for your wireless card then use ndiswrapper for them?
<leslie> only time my ubuntu freezes is when it's trying to be windows (wine)
<Frogzoo> lbawinowns: in that case, ctrl alt backspace to restart X
<ziroday> lbawinowns: do the num lock, caps lock and scroll lock keys flash when it freezes?
<lbawinowns> Frogzoo . Na, I programmed a program and well the programmer was n00b ;)
<Reedle1> I have an old hp server with an ATI 3D Rage IIc card that is not functioning properly. I let it auto detect my hardware but I cannot get it to display correctly. Anyone using this card or has a better driver idea
<leslie> aroo, yeah, ndsiwrapper is showing them installed, but i am not getting a network interface detected
<aroo> lbawinowns, you can ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X, but you'll lose everything in the current session
<lbawinowns> ziroday - I will test that, the mouse works fine, but nothing is really clickable.
<PepperBob> MenZa, np
<Reedle1>  Also Running ubuntu 6
<ziroday> Reedle1: how bas is graphics
<lbawinowns> what is "restart X"
<nergo> need help, trying to install ubuntu onto a hardware raid
<PepperBob> MenZa, afaik the official nv driver has even a better performance.
<aroo> X Windows, the graphical environment
<Frogzoo> Reedle1: you might try searching for a driver and compiling yourself
<nergo> it's not a raid card the raid setup is via mobo
<ziroday> lbawinowns: if so means kernel panic usually related to drivers
<MenZa> PepperBob: Nah, I use Beryl ;)
<Reedle1> you can read have the screen but the other half is not visible
<leslie> aroo, yeah, ndsiwrapper is showing them installed, but i am not getting a network interface detected
<aroo> leslie, type "lspci" in terminal to see if your network card is showing there
<lbawinowns> Ok, thanks guys :)
<ziroday> Reedle1: how bad are fast graphics on the server>
<albert_> is it possible to create an grub-entry which allows you to boot from a usb-device? (my bios doesn't give me a "boot from usb" option)
<gilo> hi everybody
<Frogzoo> lbawinowns: X is a service that provides the gui environment
<Reedle1> ziroday: do not need fast graphics at all
<leslie> aroo, what would i be looking for? long printout
<aroo> leslie, ok do "lspci | grep ethernet"
<Frogzoo> albert_: if your bios doesn't know how to boot from usb, nothing grub can do will fix it
<soundray> Reedle1: have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try replacing the line that currently says Driver "ati" (probably) with Driver "radeon". If that doesn't work any better, try the closed-source fglrx driver.
<aroo> leslie, "lspci | grep Ethernet" rather
<aroo> leslie, with a capital E
<CheshireViking> how can i check whether my wireless is ra0?
<ziroday> Reedle1: than u may wanna set your gfx driver to "vesa" which will give bad graphics performance but will work for every driver
<ge2x> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<askand> Anyone knows of a swedish-english dictionary to ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> CheshireViking: iwconfig ra0
<leslie>  nope
<leslie> only showing my nic
<soundray> !ati > Reedle1, please read the message from ubotu (the binary driver is the fglrx one)
<leslie> not my wireless card
<CheshireViking> Frogzoo, thanks
<albert_> Frogzoo, thanks
<Reedle1> Thanks Xiro and Soundray
<ziroday> Reedle1: np
<Reedle1> Will give it a try
<anonimouse> need a freenode... anyone? (trustworthy?)
<Woody_> Please I need some help with the nvidia drivers, here is my issue explained here: http://pastebin.ca/492774
<ceacy> Hi
<aroo> leslie, have you used the modprobe -a command?
<askand> Anyone knows of a swedish-english dictionary to ubuntu?
<ceacy> i've got a problem when compiling something under ubuntu
<ceacy> I installed libpthread-dev
<PepperBob> ceacy, "something" ?
<ceacy> but when running a ./configure ...
<ceacy> checking for main in -lpthread... no
<ceacy> configure: error: cannot find pthread library
<weston> I hate this laptop touchpad... It keeps clicking things when barely touching it. :-|
<IdleOne> ceacy, apt-get install build-essential and try compilling again
<ceacy> (when compiling a library named CEGUI)
<ziroday> Woody_: you need to use the nvidia-legacy driver
<Frogzoo> askand: apt-cache search dictionary |grep swed
<ceacy> build-essential is up-to-date
<ziroday> Woody_: thats why woody is faster than wissam
<Woody_> ziroday: how can i make it work?
<aroo> leslie, you there?
<Frogzoo> askand: or better:  apt-cache search  swed |grep -i engli
<ziroday> Woody_: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<ziroday> Woody_: see what happens
<Woody_> ok one moment
<ceacy> any hint ?
<Woody_> ziroday: okay, nvidia-glx removed
<ziroday> Woody_: do ctrl-alt-bkspace
<Woody_> ok
<Woody_> okay
<Woody_> i came back to the login page
<ceacy> Could it be a problem with the version of the autoconf program ?
<ziroday> Woody_: it should restart your xserver log back in and see
<ceacy> (1.10 instead of 1.7, or something)
<Woody_> ok ziroday
<askand> ) Frogzoo: thanks
<ziroday> Woody_: now type dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Woody_> ziroday: but still the rc is near the nvidia-glx
<ziroday> Woody_: hmmm
<ziroday> Woody_: gimme a min
<Woody_> okay
<weston> Can someone tell me why they think KDE is better than Gnome, if in fact they believe it is. I've always used Gnome and I'm quite happy with it.
<Woody_> take your time ziroday
<marx2k> is anyone else having issues seeing the workgroup with SAMBA?
<marx2k> with the latest update?
<rambo3> !ot | weston
<ubotu> weston: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> !offtopic > weston
<Pieter_> weston, i tried both ubuntu (gnome) and kubuntu (kde) and i think gnome simply is better
<HymnToLife> Pieter_, then you should try a _real_ KDE, not Kubuntu
<Pieter_> HymnToLife, any suggestions?
<aroo> #ubuntu-offtopic
<DrLaunch> Why does Ubuntu use Gaim instead of Pidgin?
<weston> Yes, really...
<dennda> Hi, is it still possible to upgrade from edgy to feisty via cd-rom?
<HymnToLife> because Pidgin wasn't out when Feisty was released, I believe
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<vorbote> DrLaunch: Because Ubuntu 7.04 was released long before Pidgin.
<dennda> thank you
<Pieter_> HymnToLife, what do you consider a real KDE distro and why is kubuntu not a real one?
<ceacy> How can i force the use of automake-1.x instead of 1.10 ?
<aroo> !ot | Pieter_
<iiioiooo> hm, i am desperatly trying to install ubuntu on my machine but always after installation i get a grub error... I have no windows partition at all, just ubuntu
<ubotu> Pieter_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DrLaunch> vorbote: Ah. Can I upgrade from Gaim to pidgin?
<vorbote> vorbote: Not yet, hopefully there will be a backport soon.
<jrib> ceacy: use update-alternatives --config automake
<weston> iiioiooo: Do you have more than one Harddrive?
* vorbote is busily doing his own backport with pbuilder now.
<iiioiooo> weston:i got a sata raid1
<ceacy> Thank you
<iiioiooo> weston: so yes, 2x500 GB
<AtSquiggs> hey all
<iiioiooo> weston: currently i get error 17 on boot
<berent> iiioiooo : do u mean u have 1000 GB hd
<ompaul> !raid | iiioiooo
<ubotu> iiioiooo: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<weston> iiioiooo: I used to have the same problem. I would have to disconnect my second harddrive or I would get that error... Not sure why.
<weston> iioiooo: Then I would connect after
<ceacy> Youpi ... same error
<iiioiooo> weston: ok, thx!
<ceacy> configure: error: cannot find pthread library
<berent> iiioiooo : do u mean u have 1000 GB hd
<iiioiooo> weston: but can i use my raid afterwards?
<iiioiooo> berent: yes, 2x500
<iiioiooo> berent: 2 drives
<dw> I need LOOOOT of Ubuntu CD for a Street Parade pro-ubuntu in Italy. Somebody can help me?
<AtSquiggs> i'm trying to install 6.06 server edition and I have a mb that has the intel 965 chipset.  With debian I can boot by just doing install generic.all_generic_ide=1.  During boot it looks like it's failing on apci though.  how do I give the custom commands/  I tried doing the expert install where you can see the boot parms,so i delete what is in there and just add install noapci nolapci.  nothing still won't start the install
<weston> iiioiooo: I had to have only ONE HDD connected when installing ubuntu... After everything was working, I could connect the second and everything is fine :-)
<berent> iiioiooo : how much and what do u plan with it
<iiioiooo> berent: how much what? i plan 2 mirror
<berent> iiioiooo : cost?
<ziroday> Woody_: u still there?
<Woody_> ziroday: yes sir
<iiioiooo> berent: it is a dell, 1200 Euros
<berent> whats the majot difference between sata and ata
<berent> major*
<iiioiooo> berent: no clue
<ziroday> Woody_: okay try this sudo nvidia-glx-legacyconfig enable
<Woody_> pl
<ziroday> Woody_: wait wait
<berent> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziroday> Woody_: sudo nvidia-glx-legacy-config enable
<berent> !ata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziroday> Woody_: do that instead
<iiioiooo> ok guys, thx, will disable second drive now and retry installation
<Woody_> ziroday: command not found
<tim167> is a 4GB hd enough to install ubuntu ?
<ziroday> ziroday: dammit
<berent> tim167 : yes
<ziroday> Woody_: okay gimme a min
* ziroday scurries back of to google
<Woody_> ok take your time ziroday
<Woody_> :P
<berent> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<c0re> Hey, my little Brother has a 500 mhz Pentium 3 shall I Install Ubuntu or Xubuntu for better Perfomance?
<uyohm> is this still the edgy/dapper channel ? or is it feisty now ?
<ompaul> c0re, xubuntu
<c0re> OK thank you!
<berent> c0re : ubuntu
<uyohm> xubuntu is more lightweight
<ompaul> uyohm, it is always the released and supported and fiesty is released
<tim167> berent cool, then i can buy a 10,00 hd for a new ubuntu setup :)
<soundray> c0re: make sure it has 128MB if you go for xubuntu, 256MB if you decide for ubuntu.
<uyohm> ompaul : thx
<uyohm> ompaul : where do I go for edgy ?
<ompaul> uyohm, here
<c0re> it has 128 so I'll take xubuntu Thank you guys"
<berent> tim167 : 1000  pounds ! thats a lot
<ziroday> Woody_: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<tim167> berent 10 euro's!
<Woody_> ok ziroday
<ziroday> Woody_: then restart xserver
<ziroday> Woody_: and see
<Woody_> command not found ziroday
<berent> tim167 : ok :-) but the more packages you install more space it will require.
<ziroday> Woody_: can you do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<verme> hi
<Woody_> ok
<Woody_> ziroday: nvidia-glx-legacy is already the newest version
<ziroday> Woody_: hmmm
<verme> ubuntu volume control runs fine in a computer, but it doen't run fine in another coz the volume is too low, anybody could help me?
<ziroday> Woody_: can you sudo apt-get update
<haluzak> please people i am new linux user i have kubuntu  7.04 and i'd like to know where can i find my windows disk and how to mount it?
<tim167> berent i'll keep that in mind.. it would basically be some multimedia packages for audio/video, storage will be on other hd ofcourse
<Woody_> ok
<non|inear> in /media, one of my drives is listed twice, once as the drive (sda6) and another time as the label I've given it in xp (dualboot).  the sda6 drive appears empty, and all of the data is in the labelled drive (but they are the same thing).  i haven't been able to change owner or goroup on this labllled drive as user, su, root, or anyhting.  now i'm wondering if i can just delete the labelled drive, logged in as the owner.  but, what wil
<non|inear> l happen to the data that is in there?  will it somehow appear under sda6?  any thoughts?
<ziroday> !ntfs | haluzak
<ubotu> haluzak: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<PepperBob> Woody_, sry, didn't follow. what's your problem=
<haluzak> thx
<Woody_> PepperBob: Please I need some help with the nvidia drivers, here is my issue explained here: http://pastebin.ca/492774
<ziroday> PepperBob: have you looked Woody_ pastebin?
<verme> anybody can help me with the sound system of the ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> non|inear: what's the file system on the usb ?
<soundray> Woody_: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' on wissam should do it
<non|inear> on the usb?
<Woody_> ok soundray
<non|inear> it's not a usb drive, but it's fat
<Neil-> hey guys.. having an issue. Rhythmbox did it before, and I have an active bug report... BEEP has randomly started closing itself without warning
<Neil-> like, 5 mins into a track, it just closes..
<Neil-> any ideas?
<dyrne> verme: /msg ubotu sound       <-- there is a troubleshooting script i believe
<Frogzoo> non|inear: it's a removable device, yes?
<verme> mmmm
<QuixoticJ> sounday sorry to just jump in but i just noticed the last part of what you said about nvidia. If I went to system > desktop effects > and pressed the enable button does that do the same thing for installing nvidia ?
<Woody_> soundray: i just run this command?
<jeanre> whats the depclean command?
<Woody_> soundray: is there any "enable" command?
<orbin> Neil-: maybe run it via terminal.  see if it spits out any errors when it closes
<verme> ok dyrne
<non|inear> but i think i just might have got onto a lead... i've got my shared profile data stored in the sda6/labelled drive, and have to mount the labelled drive each time i login.  perhaps i need to change the path in the profile settings from the label to /media/sda6???
<Woody_> soundray: it worked
<verme> thanks
<QuixoticJ> where / how would i go about checking if my cd roms are mounted / working and my hdds ?
<cc|Bruzz> hi there, anybody here who can help me out with my bluetooth config?
<soundray> QuixoticJ: I don't know precisely all of what it does, but it's mainly for replacing metacity with compiz.
<Woody_> the rc is near the nvidia-glx-legcay
<Woody_> legacy*
<jeanre> hmmm
<non|inear> and then i could delete it?  cause right now when i try to unmount the labelled drive, i `can't cause i'm using the files in firefox etc.
<PepperBob> QuixoticJ, just "mount" will tell you.
<soundray> Woody_: that's good then
<Woody_> soundray: im going to restart now Wissam, please stand by
<berent> QuixoticJ : type mount
<QuixoticJ> soundray is compiz a better thing then metacity? i just clicked the desktop effects button because it automatically installed the nvidia driver for me so i figured that was a safe way to do it.
<Frogzoo> non|inear: if this is a partition on a fixed disk, you should just update /etc/fstab, then delete the empty directory
<QuixoticJ> bernet, pepperbob ive typed mount but i'm not very good at reading this output I am new to using ubuntu/linux in general today is second day
<soundray> !compiz > QuixoticJ, please read ubotu's private message
<ge2x> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Frogzoo> non|inear: but /media isn't really the right place to be mounting fixed disks
<PepperBob> QuixoticJ, it just will tell you which device is mounted to which mountpoint
<non|inear> yea, it's a partiton... but i don't think it's listed in fstab... i would post it here but i don't wanna flood yall out :P
<non|inear> all of my partiotns are in /media.. is that OK?
<soundray> !pastebin | non|inear
<ubotu> non|inear: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<non|inear> not sure what happens when i plug in my usb drive tho... it's at work
<Woody_> soundray: i restarted and x couldn't load. "Failed to start the X server ( your grapchical interface) It is likely that it is not set up correctly :(
<QuixoticJ> pepperbob ok i see my cd roms and such but i dont think my second harddrive is configured properly. Could you help me get that setup? I used the automatic use complete harddrive on the installation option so im guessing it ignored my slave drive.
<soundray> Woody_: can you log in on the console?
<PepperBob> Woody_, I suggest you'll get the official nvidia driver from the nvidia page...
<soundray> PepperBob: please don't suggest that
<PepperBob> QuixoticJ, can you post this somewhere
<PepperBob> soundray, why not?
<Woody_> how can i get back to my X? (im new to linux)
<KennyTheGeek> sounds like soundray don't like closed drivers
<non|inear> ok.. here's the fstab (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21275/)  i don't think my labelled partiton is listed tehre, just the 'drives' which are partions
<soundray> PepperBob: because in order to install them, Woody_ would have to bypass the packaging system.
<soundray> KennyTheGeek: I don't but it has nothing to do with that.
<QuixoticJ> pepperbob post what?
<ceacy> Is it normal ?
<soundray> KennyTheGeek: the Ubuntu packages provide the closed-source binary.
<ceacy> [ceacy@ceacy-work ~] $ cat /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf
<ceacy> cat: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf: no such file or directory
<PepperBob> soundray, true. on the otherhand i had the same mess with the repo drivers.
<KennyTheGeek> soundray: ok, didnt know there was other problems with that nvidia driver
<soundray> Woody_: we'll get you back running now.
<Woody_> soundray: okay
<soundray> Woody_: Hit Ctrl-Alt-F2 and log in with your username.
<LuigiSogno> / #karlsruhe
<PepperBob> QuixoticJ, probably your output of mount. but please use a pastebin
<QuixoticJ> i want to mount my second harddrive
<PepperBob> QuixoticJ, ah!
<Woody_> okay done soundray
<PepperBob> QuixoticJ, so what's the device name?
<QuixoticJ> I used automatic installation of ubuntu so i told it to just use all the freespace of the first harddrive.
<r00tintheb0x> good m orning
<KennyTheGeek> mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ?
<QuixoticJ> but i have a second harddrive in there that i can see with gparted which i got yesterday.
<bernhj> hey does anyone know why Anjuta IDE will not build anything but when I do in the terminal it works fine?
<soundray> Woody_: what do you get from a 'sudo rmmod nvidia-legacy'? Only paste if it's less than two lines.
<KennyTheGeek> QuixoticJ: whats the problem with it?
<verme> hmmm my problem does not appear in the ubotu sound links, the sound is too low, anybody know how to solve it?
<QuixoticJ> kennythegeek i want to know how to set it up so i can use the space on it.
<KennyTheGeek> QuixoticJ: what FS does it contain? or is it empty?
<QuixoticJ> i formated with grpated and created an ext3 partition but i dont know the next step
<ApSeLiCo> verme, use in a console alsa-mixer
<non|inear> Frogzoo: also, i've noticed in bootlogs sometimes that i get an error when trying to mount UUID=CEEE-A9AE (sda6, the partition in question).  not sure if this happens each boot ima check now)  but how atrange
<Woody_> soundray: ERROR: Module nvidia_legacy does not exist in /proc/modules
<QuixoticJ> im not sure if formating it with ext3 in gparted was proper or not but i just took a guess
<KennyTheGeek> QuixoticJ: mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 i think
<verme> ApSeLiCo: i have done it
<verme> all fader at maximum
<soundray> Woody_: okay. Now do a 'sudo modprobe nvidia' please.
<stefg> verme: Mixer settings? Put the computer to suspend before?
<Aoirthoir> is there a good irc server for ubuntu?
<QuixoticJ> so that will load the drive and the second command says where i want it to load?
<verme> no stefg
<KennyTheGeek> yes
<ohzie> Does anyone here want to make me look like an idiot and possibly make my life 100 times easier? =) I seem to have lost my windows partition.
<Woody_> soundray: ok done
<soundray> Woody_: no errors?
<QuixoticJ> where / how do normal drives load and where is there storage at. I would like to set it up similiar to the first one the auto install configured.
<Woody_> soundray: no errors
<verme> the nly fader of the volume control is the PCM, in other computer appear more faders
<stefg> verme: so double click on the volime icon and check if the pcm level is reasonably high
<KennyTheGeek> quixoticj: mount device mountingpoint
<verme> yes
<soundray> Woody_: 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<verme> it is at maximum stefg
<QuixoticJ> kennytthegeek and then how would i use its space would i have to tread /media/hdb1 as a folder or will it just put that space to every folder
<SlimeyPete> QuixoticJ: normally, drivers are mounted in /media/<drive name>
<SlimeyPete> *drives
<pand> Hello
<KennyTheGeek> QuixoticJ: what folder to you want to refer to the second harddrive?
<jayluk> guys i've a problem with the driver of my usb modem
<jayluk> i use eciadsl
<verme> there is not master fader, there is PCM fader only
<Woody_> soundray: okay, i typed it... the screen flickered 3 times and i came back to the Failed to Start the X server Blue screen
<QuixoticJ> kennythegek was hoping the whole computer could use its space. i did an install on the first drive it was 320gigs so im assuming there is 320 gigs setup for the whole system. like any folder i open could potentially have that much space in it. i wan tthe second drive to have similiar access if possible or can i only use it as like 1 giant folder?
<jayluk> but says waiting for ppp0 adding default route
<jayluk> siocaddrt file exists
<soundray> Woody_: are the two laptops really the same? Please compare 'lspci' output between the two.
<stefg> verme: ah... seems somehow the Master is set too low, and alsa is confused about your card. type 'alsamixer' in a terminal and see if you get more faders, including a master
<bernhj> bernhj
<jayluk> failed to set default route to ppp0
<haru> how do i go about d/cing and then reconnecting a USB device without manually having to do so ??
<Woody_> soundray: yes they same only one has 2.4 ghz and the other is 2.0ghz
<jayluk> what can i do?
<verme> stefg: the problem is that alsamixer master does not have fader, it has mute only
<pand> I'm going to translate UBUNTU documentation into Polish, but I don't know how to start
<verme> and it is unmuted
<jayluk> so?
<KennyTheGeek> QuixoticJ: The first harddrive is mounted at root, you can only have 1 partition mounted at root. so you can only make one giantific directory
<PepperBob> Woody_, what nvidia model is build in wissam?
<stefg> verme: what soundchip is it?
<marx2k> I am unable to browse my SAMBA workgroup -- would anyone be able to help?
<verme> stefg: i will find
<Woody_> PepperBob: both are the same:  Nvidia Geforce 4 Go 32MB
<stefg> !samba | marx2k
<KennyTheGeek> QuixoticJ: but you can choose any directory to use, like Documents in your home folder or something like that
<ubotu> marx2k: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<haru> how do i go about d/cing and then reconnecting a USB device without manually having to do so ??
<verme> stefg: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<verme>  0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<verme>                       HDA Intel at 0xdc400000 irq 22
<marx2k> I have read through that
<Woody_> soundray: i cant paste binthe results of 'lspci' im not in X
<QuixoticJ> so can i call it like
<Tominator> hi! I've got some problems with using my Nvidia-Card (GeForce 4 Ti 4400). I first installed the drivers trough the proprietery drivers manager and then (after my XSERVER collapsed) installed manually the 9631 drivers, but the same things happened... aufter uninstalling these drivers, my proprietery drivers manager doesn't list the card any more. When I install the package "nvidia-glx" and run nvidia-xconfig, the server collapses, but when I c
<QuixoticJ> SecondHarddriveDump
<KennyTheGeek> yeah
<pand> I'm going to translate UBUNTU documentation into Polish, but I don't know how to start. Does anybody know where I can find documents which explain it?
<soundray> Woody_: if you say they are the same, I'll believe you...
<QuixoticJ> so i type mount /dev/hdb1 /anything/anything ?
<Woody_> soundray: yes im sure of that
<KennyTheGeek> QuixoticJ: yup
<QuixoticJ> and all the space will be put there?
<QuixoticJ> sweet thanks!
<soundray> Woody_: what does 'dpkg -l linux-image*' say when you run it on wissam?
<QuixoticJ> will i have to remount it eveyr time i want to use the folder ?
<Woody_> i am using Woody laptop now, and Wissam laptop is near me soundray
<pascal_> hi
<pand> .. Is there anybody who colud help me ?
<KennyTheGeek> QuixoticJ: yes... but you could put it in the rc script :)
<Woody_> soundray: how can i get back to X so i can pastebin them to you?
<PepperBob> QuixoticJ, you can put a line in fstab to make it available after every boot
<harry> #connect
<KennyTheGeek> QuixoticJ: add the mount line before exit 0 in /etc/rc.local
<soundray> Woody_: just tell me if the installed package is for the "-generic" or "-386" kernel.
<chaosky> kjfsdkf
<soundray> chaosky: your test has worked
<chaosky> anyone can help me with openoffice problem
<pascal_> hi all
<QuixoticJ> i dont know what rc script or fstab is and i ran the mount command and it says mount point /home/name/directoryname/ does not exist
<PepperBob> KennyTheGeek, why wouldn't QuixoticJ just use fstab?
<r00tintheb0x> KennyTheGeek, sure... just ask the question.
<soundray> chaosky: depends on the problem
<Woody_> one moment soundray
<pascal_> anbody knows a tutorial that explain how to configure X  to use dual screen on a laptop ?
<Woody_> soundray: it is generic
<stefg> verme: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415363
<KennyTheGeek> PebberBob: he could also do that, i didnt think for a moment :P i dont know the syntax of fstab
<ohzie> Grub won't boot to my windows partition and I'm not sure why. Google isn't helping much, as I'm running into only people with NO problem resolutions when I search on it...anyone want to take a crack at this?
<chaosky> @soundray : i cant open my .xls file
<PepperBob> QuixoticJ, open /etc/fstab which is a file
<KennyTheGeek> QuixoticJ: rc.local is a script executed upon boot. fstab is a file that handles permanent partitionmount
<chaosky> it says generate internet error
<QuixoticJ> cool i was just about to ask what fstab is
<soundray> Woody_: please compare the output of 'dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -a)' on both machines. Is it the same?
<QuixoticJ> i tried to mount it but it said mount point /directorynames/ does not exist.
<soundray> chaosky: all .xls files, or just one?
<Woody_> ok soundray, one moment
<chaosky> all
<pand> I'm going to translate UBUNTU documentation into Polish, but I don't know how to start Does anybody know where I can find documents which explain it?
<PepperBob> QuixoticJ, go to the bottom and put a line that says something like: /dev/hdb1   /path/to/mountpoint    ext3   defaults   0   2
<chaosky> soundray can u wait for moment pliss
<stefg> !fstab | QuixoticJ
<ubotu> QuixoticJ: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<KennyTheGeek> QuixoticJ: did you remember to make the directory before you mounted on it
<chaosky> i want to go to take a pee first
<soundray> chaosky: exit OOo, and move your user config out of the way with 'mv ~/.openoffice.org2 ~/openoffice.org2-userconfig-backup'. Then try again.
<QuixoticJ> hey stefg how ya doing? Good to see ya again thanks for the help yesterday. I fixed my bios btw and my wine.
<non|inear> Frogzoo: not sure if yo'ure stillhere, but thikn i figured it out... for some reason, the mount point of sda6 was /media/resource, rather than /media/sda6.... so i changed it to sda6 and i guess i'll find out when i remount ;P
<ohzie> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Scott__> I just compiled the 2.6.21.1 kernel and now I'm getting an x-server error on startup. But I can't get to a terminal prompt... What should I do? How do I get to terminal?
<QuixoticJ> kennythegeek no i didnt make the directory b4 trying to mount I didnt know I had to. Thanks that must be the problem.
<turbografx> hey, I wondering if anyone could help me with a question i have?
<stefg> QuixoticJ: good, sounds promising :-)
<QuixoticJ> Can you make directories from the command line also kennythegeek?
<ohzie> turbografx: ?
<Woody_> soundray: it gave me a list of : No Packages found.. the output of the two laptops are the same
<QuixoticJ> stefg ya i stood up all night on it lol
<KennyTheGeek> QuixoticJ: mkdir directoryname
<PepperBob> Scott__, that's probably because the module doesn't exist for the new kernel
<non|inear> turbografx: just post it in the chan, and someone will ansewer itf they can help
<PepperBob> Scott__, hit ALT+F1 which will bring you to the first terminal
<QuixoticJ> but if i make a directory wouldnt it then get created to my first harddrive?
<Scott__> PepperBob: Thanks, I'll try that!
<QuixoticJ> since the second one isnt mounted yet
<turbografx> Im trying to use the 3ddesktop but when I run the command line im told i dont have Direct or 3dsupport..what does that mean and where can I get repositories to fix it?
<KennyTheGeek> QuixoticJ: yes, but you mount the harddrive so it "links" to the partition. thats what mount does
<tawooh> in linux, how do i access a new hd i just put in??
<QuixoticJ> so it will be on the first and second harddrive?
<soundray> Woody_: sorry, I made a mistake -- it should have been -$(uname -r)
<bobbob1016> tawooh, it should just come up
<QuixoticJ> or just use second harddrive as storage but its place will be knwon by the first one since thats where the os sits?
<PepperBob> tawooh, mount it :) see conversation of QuixoticJ just right now
<KennyTheGeek> quixoticJ: no, everything in a mounted directory will be put in the mounted partition
<QuixoticJ> ok got it thanks alot kennythegeek
<KennyTheGeek> quixoticJ: if you unmount the partition the directory will be empty
<Woody_> ok
<QuixoticJ> tawooh i can show you i just learned!
<KennyTheGeek> quixoticJ: np
<stefg> QuixoticJ: may i suggest that you read the link on fstab that ubotu provided... it's better to take the time and understand the concept instead of hunting for the quick fix
<Sarkie> Hi, can I use ethtool to make my eth0 card half duplex?
<gnuYou> how to easy set up a firewall ?
<QuixoticJ> stefg will do already have it open in browser. But I get the concept already. Its a file that handles the devices on boot or something to that effect. Ill read it.
<yellow_chicken> anyone know of a good ubuntu desktop theme?
<QuixoticJ> tawooh do you have gparted installed yet ? I can help you configure your second harddrive.
<soundray> Sarkie: yes. man ethtool tells you how.
<tawooh> omg, i just found like every file i ever d/l'ed on this old hd i just put in...
<Woody_> soundray: yes, both are the same
<soundray> !firestarter > gnuYou, please read the private message from ubotu
<haru> Woody_, any idea how to restart a USB device?
<turbografx> Im trying to use the 3ddesktop but when I run the command line I'm told i don't have Direct or 3d support..what does that mean and where can I get repositories to fix it?
<Woody_> haru: sorry i dont have an answer to your question
<stefg> !effects | turbografx
<ubotu> turbografx: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<haru> :) thanks anyways
<turbografx> ok thanks
<Woody_> haru: no problem
<soundray> Woody_: what do you get from a 'lsmod | grep ^nv' on wissam?
<KennyTheGeek> quixoticJ: if it works, you should add this line to fstab: /dev/hdb1 /thediryouwant ext3 auto rw
<QuixoticJ> kennythegeek if i type mount it appears I can already see the second hdd. Do i really need to create a folder and mount it to it ?
<KennyTheGeek> then it is already mounted
<QuixoticJ> t/dev/hdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<QuixoticJ>  js what mount shows
<PepperBob> Woody_, soundray, did you had a look at the xorg.log?
<soundray> KennyTheGeek: that syntax is wrong. QuixoticJ, please don't use it.
<QuixoticJ> that is what mount shows minus the t
<Woody_> soundray: nvidia 3930348 0
<KennyTheGeek> soundray: what? thats directly from tuxfiles.org
<stefg> QuixoticJ: there you have it... it's in /media/deisk
<Woody_> PepperBob: nope
<KennyTheGeek> ups, forgot auto,rw
<QuixoticJ> stefg so it mounted it self
<soundray> PepperBob: no. Woody_, that's what we should do next.
<QuixoticJ> ?
<Woody_> okay soundray (p.s im still not in X)
<soundray> KennyTheGeek: it's still incomplete
<KennyTheGeek> quixoticJ: cat /etc/fstab << does that output something with /dev/hdb1?
<soundray> Woody_: yes.
<Woody_> soundray: ok
<stefg> QuixoticJ: yes... there's an automounter in ubuntu which takes care of devices that are present, but not mentioned in fstab
<KennyTheGeek> soundray: it seems that i know, im changing it
<non|inear> ok... another problem ;P  i'm trying to change the mount point of a drive from /media/drive_laber to /media/sda6... and i'm getting an error "mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPERATOR (susally /)... but all my mouunt points look likt that
<KennyTheGeek> soundray: *i know
<KennyTheGeek> stefg: if the partition is in fstab, the automounter will ignore it, correct?
<askand> Anyone know how to use the builtin dictionaryapplication offline?
<QuixoticJ> stefg ok sounds cool maybe ill just leave it like this then. so when i want to use it ill just have to type /mount/hdb1 and it will go to this automated place? Kennythegeek no it does not show up in fstab.
<Sarkie> soundray: I tried ethtool --change eth0 speed 10 and duplex half and it reconnected but according to connection ifnromaation, its still the same ...
<soundray> Woody_: try this first: 'tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log'. Anything that makes sense to you?
<stefg> KennyTheGeek: exactly
<KennyTheGeek> QuixoticJ: yes, it will, but you can change that, but that requires edit of fstab
<PepperBob> Woody_, i'm just curious what it says. can you post it to some paste-bin?
<Woody_> okay PepperBob, it might take some minutes for copying that by typing.... stand by
<PepperBob> Woody_, oh damnit... can't paste it...
<soundray> Sarkie: it depends on your driver supporting the setting. If it doesn't, there should be an error log. Run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog &', then try ethtool again.
<stefg> QuixoticJ: depending on you setting ther should be an icon for this second harddisk on your desk.... if not you'll find it in 'Computer'... double click and it will open (Just like win... :-) )
<Woody_> nope PepperBob
<Sarkie> ty
<askand> Anyone know how to use the builtin dictionaryapplication offline?
<Woody_> PepperBob: soundray, help me get back to X
<QuixoticJ>  kennythegeek I like it this way i think it sent it to /media/disk but i like that the icon shows up in the computer section like in win =) i want to try to use it that way. how can i recreate this again lets say if i reboot or such.
<Woody_> it will make our work easier in pastebinning
<non|inear> lol@woody... looks like you're having fun... i didn't see your orig questoin what is yor prob with x
<non|inear> and what card/driver woody
<PepperBob> Woody_, just a thought: can't you access wissam from another machine with SSH or startup X with the default "NV" driver just to use the pastebin first?
<soundray> Woody_: you could 'scp /var/log/Xorg.0.log woody@Laptop-123:', then you can pastebin it.
<nergo> hmmmm i am trying to create a raid 5 setup but the / wont mount in a raid 5,  how do i get this to mount or do i have to use a diff raid for / ?
<Woody_> non|inear: there is a problem with my dirver, i cant back in to X now
<knoppix> #masini
<non|inear> what driver
<askand> Anyone know how to use the builtin dictionaryapplication offline?
<stefg> !raid | nergo
<ubotu> nergo: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<nergo> i am using the altnerate cd for 7.04
<non|inear> i'm just curious, i've had probelms with every graphics i've ever had, all turned out to be simpel but took me days to figure out
<Woody_> soundray: PepperBob sorry guys i didnt understand what you meant
<soundray> Woody_: did you try to make sense of the tail output yourself?
<dfgas> how do i get more than one program to play sounds using alsa?
<dfgas> or anything for that matter
<Woody_> soundray:  there are three (EE) (EE) (EE) and all are Nvidia
<Woody_> soundray: help me get back to X, i will pastebin it for you
<soundray> Woody_: more please
<non|inear> woody, you might try uninstalling the 4350974357 useless graphx drivers that xorg installs... sometimes these can add diffferent versions of libraires etc. that can cause problems
<PepperBob> soundray, can't Woody_ start X with the default "nv" driver?
<nergo> i am not using lvm i am trying to make a raid 5 not raid 1 as i have 3 HDD's
<stefg> nergo: i experienced  that i sometimes had to update the initramfs in raid setups. is this softraid or (fake)-hardraid?
<Frogzoo> dfgas: feisty should just do it
<nergo> and they are fresh hdd's so as said in the first one there uis a better post on the forums relating to it
<soundray> PepperBob: we are *so* close to finding out what the problem is...
<nergo> but i cant find that post
<Sarkie> soundray: Got it working :) but what file do I need to change, so it does it on startup??
<soundray> Sarkie: /etc/rc.local
<non|inear> anyhow.... can anyone tell me why i can't mount a drive as "/media/sda6?"
<root__> heloooow
<root__> hello
<root__> Hello?
<PepperBob> soundray, ok.
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<root__> Hello?
<nergo> using the install cd's configure software raid function
<assasukasse> is there a way to connect a PocketPC with ubuntu?
<nergo> i dont know the diff
<root__> THAT'S IT I'M UNISTALLING LINUX!!
<assasukasse> i need to put and take files from it
<stefg> root__: don#t chat as root, and don't be annoying please
<m1r_> lol
<root__> oh im root?
<Woody_> should i stay as i am? or start as nv to load X? PepperBob soundray
<Frogzoo> root__: please don't run irc as the root user, if you are
<Lf751> ohh
<non|inear> lol
<Lf751> apple never falls far from the root lol
<PepperBob> Woody_, with the default nv driver you should at least be able to start X again - without 3D support.
<nergo> i did find one very helpful page about raid setups http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_software_raid
<nergo> but it doesnt offer help with my problem
<soundray> Woody_: your decision -- we got really close to finding out the issue. Changing to nv now will delete the log first of all.
<gary> In lftp, you have a bookmarks file which has details inthe form of: ftp://username:password@host/remote-dir   ::: Is there a way to make it open the local folder as well?
<Woody_> okay soundray
<QuixoticJ> once wine is installed is there a command i can use to update it to its latest version? right now mine is at 9.33 but im assuming there is newer
<soundray> Woody_: but if you're happier with PepperBob's suggestion, I'm happy to stand aside and watch
<PepperBob> soundray, probably he should copy the log...
<Woody_> if we are close to fixing the problem, then its okay.... ill stay with the black and white screen
<PepperBob> soundray, that would prevent it from being overwritten or something and he could use a pastebin
<soundray> PepperBob: I suggested that, but he didn't understand it.
<Frogzoo> QuixoticJ: you need to add the budgetdedicated repo
<Frogzoo> !wine | QuixoticJ
<ubotu> QuixoticJ: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<askand> Anyone know how to use the builtin dictionaryapplication offline?
<soundray> Woody_: run 'scp /var/log/Xorg.0.log woody@Laptop-123:Desktop'. This will copy the log to your current Desktop, then you can pastebin it for us.
<rambo3> !ispell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ispell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Woody_> i will run that from which computer soundray?
<sdacs02_> hi,  i just installed xubuntu Fiesty and made two partitions /home and /data.  I want to use home only for program settings etc  and /data for my own files.  I found that the /data partition has become a folder called "data" in the File System area but it is write protected ?   why is this ?
<soundray> Woody_: from wissam
<Woody_> ok
<chaosky> @soundray
<chaosky> can u help me
<dfgas> Frogzoo, its not  :(
<Frogzoo> sdacs02_: giver yourself ownership of the /data directory: 'sudo chown user:user /data'
<soundray> chaosky: exit OOo, and move your user config out of the way with 'mv ~/.openoffice.org2 ~/openoffice.org2-userconfig-backup'. Then try again.
<Scott__> Ok. Since I compiled a new kernel, my x-server is crashing and I took a look at the log file. At the bottom, it says something about "failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module" and then "Screens found but none have a usable configuration". I take it my graphics card (a NVIDIA GeForce) is no longer configured properly. Any suggestions? Thanks! This is all new to me.
<PepperBob> Scott__, you'll have to reinstall the nvidia driver
<Frogzoo> dfgas: something's configured wrongly to use OSS - set everything to use ALSA
<Woody_> soundray: ssh: Laptop-123: Name or service not known
<chaosky> soundray where i can get the configuration
<Woody_> lost connection
<dfgas> Frogzoo, if i have gaim up and then try to play a mp3 in xmms it will say failed to output to alsa, if i play xmms in oss i can hear the sound but then i can't hear the sound from gaim
<non|inear> askand: did you try looking through the stuff in the repositories? i just look ed quick , and it apperas as though there are lots of databased etc. that you can add into the dictionary... might be worth a quick check. there is one called dictd that might be right??
<KennyTheGeek> Hmm :/ I have a little, not so important, but annoying problem with my synaptics ps/2 touchpad... the scroll area is almost half the mouse, instead of the marked area on it... i think it working in Dapper drake, but its weird in feisty... anyway to adjust the driver?
<Woody_> i will connect the laptop by wire, and try it again soundray
<sdacs02_> Frogzoo: it told me user:user invalid user ...
<chaosky> hello soundraay
<askand> non|inear: hrm i checked but cant figure out how todo too make it look on my computer instead of internet
<deFrysk> anyone know of usb bugs in ubuntu feisty fawn on toshiba sattelite pro ?
<stefg> Scott__: you forgot to compile the nvidia-kernel module for your new kernel.... the source is available in the repos, and you can use module assistant to build the module without needing to rebuild the whole kernel
<nergo> gah that sucks
<Frogzoo> sdacs02_: user should be YOUR username
<non|inear> oh frogzoo you
<rollerskatejamms> deFrysk: why do you ask'
<soundray> chaosky: exit OOo, and move your user config out of the way with 'mv ~/.openoffice.org2 ~/openoffice.org2-userconfig-backup'. Then try again.
<nergo> just tried mountying the / as raid 0
<nergo> sigh
<soundray> chaosky: run the command between the quote marks in a terminal.
<Woody_> soundray: lost connection, thats what i am getting
<deFrysk> rollerskatejamms, usb works for about 5-10 minutes then stops
<Scott__> stefg & PepperBob: Thanks!
<Frogzoo> nergo: raiding / is not for beginners
<chaosky> then
<kazim59> hello... mplayer insists on me to install libpng and libpng-dev...
<dfgas> Frogzoo, now that i have all gnome sound configured to alsa now gaim or xmms will work
<rollerskatejamms> deFrysk: Wow. No idea. thats weird.
<non|inear> oh frogzoo you're back, i solved the drive issue but now trying to remount, it's saying i can't use "/media/sda6' as a mount point, any idea why?
<Frogzoo> dfgas: should do
<kazim59> but we've packages libpng2 and libpng3 ... which one do i install
<soundray> Woody_: please give a summary of what's in the (EE) messages.
<dfgas> Frogzoo, any idea how to fix
<Frogzoo> non|inear: does /dev/sda6 exist ?
<deFrysk> rollerskatejamms, indeed it is , we are now running $%^#& on it to check if its ubuntu or the lappie
<Woody_> okay soundray, ill type them manually in a pastebin.. standby
<sdacs02_> Frogzoo: it workd thanks.  is it safe to use this data folder my important files or does /data have any special meaning to the OS ?
<rollerskatejamms> but in general deFrysk
<soundray> Woody_: no, please
<non|inear> yea, i have like up to sda8... not sure why ubuntu does that but its done it on a few installs for me...
<rollerskatejamms> !anybody |defrysk
<ubotu> defrysk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<soundray> Woody_: trust your intelligence to filter out the important bit.] 
<non|inear> frogzoo: here's the fstab (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21275/)
<kazim59> i am suggested to install libpng by mplayer.... there's no libpng in packages but libpng2 & libpng3.. which one do i install!?
<Frogzoo> sdacs02_: /data has no special meaning - you could use /d0 or whatever
<deFrysk> rollerskatejamms, wow and thanks
<stefg> nergo: seems mdadm is confused about your raid-setup... I'd  reassemble the update  and regenrat a UUID for it
<fawaz> hello
<soundray> kazim59: always go for the highest number (latest version)
<kazim59> soundray: thanks
<fawaz> i have just installed ubuntu on my laptop after having few problems but i'm happy it's working now
<soundray> fawaz: well done
<Woody_> soundray: sorry disconnected imback
<fawaz> well i still have lots to do .. i don't have 3d accelerator
<Akuma_> i've set up tor on my computer, and it seems to be working in certain contexts, but not others. for example, i get google in different languages, and the tor log tells me everything is fine. on the other hand, i still can't access pages block by the great chinese firewall and the tor status page tells me i'm probably not using tor. anyone has an idea of whats going on?
<Frogzoo> non|inear: eww fat - anyway umask should be 0007
<non|inear> LOL
<savetheWorld> gordboy: hi, can u hear me?
<non|inear> i was using ext3 but xp was being nasty every boot... but it's being nice to my ubunto partiont now so i might go back
<fawaz> does anyone know how to find video card model and specification? I only know it's ATI because of the sticker on the laptop:)
<QuixoticJ> how can i edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<soundray> fawaz: lspci
<RedACE> I installed and started ntpd yesterday but this morning my clock was over an hour off. Why isn't ntpd working?
<kazim59> which packages are required for a development environment of C/C++? i've installed gcc and build-essential....
<soundray> !ati > fawaz, please read ubotu's message about installing ATI drivers
<kazim59> lots of manpages are still missing!
<Frogzoo> kazim59: build-essential
<Pici> QuixoticJ: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<stefg> fawaz: lspci | grep VGA
<non|inear> and frogzoo, unmask should be 0007, not 007??   cause ubuntu configured all that for me
<soundray> Woody_: so, will you answer my question?
<kazim59> Frogzoo: installed build-essential
<kazim59> Frogzoo: man pages are missing!!
<soundray> kazim59: manpages-dev
<fawaz> thanx soundray
<kazim59> soundray: thanx.. again
<RedACE> I installed and started ntpd yesterday but this morning my clock was over an hour off. Why isn't ntpd working?
<non|inear> soundray, i think woody got disconnected.. un;less he's back on now?
<Frogzoo> kazim59: manpages-dev
<kdubois> RedACE, a timezone issue?
<RedACE> kdubois, My timezone is set to America/Toronto
<joost_> how can I check cpu temp in ubuntu?
<RedACE> which doesn't make sense because Toronto is in Canada
<Frogzoo> RedACE: maybe you're using an ntp server in a different timezone?
<lee__> hi
<tlacuache> hey... does anybody know what happened to the ubuntu studio website? it's been down for me since they anounced their release
<RedACE> it should be Canada/Eastern
<soundray> non|inear: Woody_ is with us
<stefg> QuixoticJ: you need to have root privileges to to that, 'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.bak && gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<non|inear> ok
<RedACE> I don't see a Canada/Eastern in my options
<joost_> Im new to ubunut and linux so can anyone help?
<lee__> about my dvd drive problem, is the problem because they are both masters or both slaves?
<eternal_p> g' morning all...quick question..I changed my network to a static IP address at the location I am at...network manager now lists the connection as "manual network configuration" which is correct, however I cannot use my static network until I do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  any thoughts?
<soundray> RedACE: Canada is very much a part of the American continent... Find Montreal perhaps?
<joost_> i need to now how to check the cpu temperature
* usser says Canada joke
<RedACE> My clock isn't _EXACTLY_ 1 hour off, it's _ABOUT_ 1 hour off
<eternal_p> RedACE: come on, you know Toronto is the centre of the universe :)
<joost_> which program can i install>?
<RedACE> About 64 minutes off
<RedACE> yesterday it was 14 minutes off
<Frogzoo> RedACE: no need to install ntp btw, just right click on the clock in gnome, -> adjust -> synchronize
<RedACE> Frogzoo, I tried that and it didn't work
<Frogzoo> RedACE: you picked local ntp servers?
<lee__> Would both CD drives being masters or both slaves make only one appear in Ubuntu?
<tondar_> anyone help me with mono?
<RedACE> Frogzoo: 3 local and 4 from ntp pool
<tondar_> c#?
<Frogzoo> lee__: yep
<QuixoticJ> once ive done all the repo stuff to upgrade the program would it be something like sudo apt-get update program/
<QuixoticJ> >
<QuixoticJ> ?
<Frogzoo> RedACE: use only the local
<lee__> Frogzoo: If I change one will it automatically have them both in Computer when its turned on?
<tondar_> anyone c# mono?
<Frogzoo> lee__: if you do it right
<lee__> Frogzoo: What do you mean bu do it right?
<juice`> vino - vnc server for gnome - doesnt refresh correctly my screen when i connect to it. whenever i move window my screen is full of artifacts. any idea what could i do to change this? original VNC server works fine, but it's not connected to GNOME so i don't see anything other than blank screen
<RedACE> Frogzoo, ok, I removed the others and restarted ntpd.. my clock hasn't synced yet
<tondar_> please help me with mono
<non|inear> do you guys know how i can have apps start at login?  can't seem to add stuff to the boot manager
<savetheWorld> gorboy - I was away while all that went on.
<soundray> RedACE: try a 'date ; sudo /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate  ; date'
<stefg> QuixoticJ: sudo apt-get update will just reread the package information, but not update the packages themselves. That's done with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then
<tondar_> non|inear: add them to session
<soundray> non|inear: System-Preferences-Session-Startup programs
<RedACE> ntpdate is a one-time thing and since my clock is apparently losing about an hour a day, I want something to correct it more often
<tondar_> non|inear: system>preferences>session
<RedACE> that's why i'm using ntpd
<non|inear> right on, thnx guys
<QuixoticJ> stefg so to upgrade wine ill type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<usser> juice`: do u want to export the screen of the user that is logged in?
<soundray> RedACE: please just try this to see if it adjusts properly.
<usser> juice`: try x11vnc
<QuixoticJ> nevermind auto updates seem to have found it already.
<tondar_> usser: hey
<non|inear> what is evolution alarm notifier, can i diable that
<juice`> usser: i want to be able to remotly administrate the linux server, without ssh
<stefg> QuixoticJ: after you did apt-get update (to let apt know, that it can access an updated version)
<usser> tondar_: whats up
<tondar_> usser: well mono c#, you?
<usser> juice`: x11vnc is your choice
<RedACE> soundray: no change
<Frogzoo> RedACE: is the computer losing time when turned off?
<usser> juice`: why no ssh though?
<RedACE> frogzoo: it was on all night
<kazim59> "rror: X11 support required for GUI compilation" while ./configuring mplayer
<tondar_> juice`: he is right x11vnc
<juice`> usser: it's hard to play movies through vlc with ssh :)
<juice`> usser:i mean through ssh with vlc
<soundray> RedACE: see if it logged an error: grep ntpdate /var/log/syslog
<Frogzoo> RedACE: I'd say set it to local servers, & see how it is in 24 hours
<usser> juice` omg how fat is your connection???
<tondar_> usser: any ideas on c# mono
<usser> juice` u spoiled spoiled man
<tondar_> ?
<juice`> usser: this server is in my LAN
<stefg> juice`: ascii-art output-module ! :-)
<usser> tondar_ nope, never used mono in my life sorry
<RedACE> Frogzoo, I have, but it hasn't synced yet.
<tondar_> usser: thanks, np
<juice`> usser: those cables are not expensive you know :) 100Mbps is cheap
<tondar_> anyone here could help me out c# mono?
<RedACE> May 17 08:52:51 idkfa ntpdate[8805] : the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<RedACE> I'll stop ntpd and try yours again soundray
<kazim59> mplayer says X11 support required for GUI compilation... now how do i add X11 support??
<juice`> usser: and i want to only administer vlc, the output goes through HDMI output. anyways thanks for the tip
<usser> juice`: try x11vnc
<QuixoticJ> how can i check if im using the proper and or latest driver for my nvidia video card? i want to make sure im actually getting use out of it since its not a weak card
<juice`> thanks
<Woody_> soundray: here it is: http://www.pastebin.ca/492866
<soundray> RedACE: maybe run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog &' to see what's being logged
<stefg> kazim59: you need all the x11-*dev packages installed
<kazim59> stefg: thanks for that
<RedACE> soundray: when I ran yours with ntpd stopped it synced the time
<RedACE> but that's just a one-time thing. I need it to stay synced
<RedACE> ntpd should do that but it isn't
<MrKeuner> hi, intel has released a powertop utility to save power in GNU/Linux running laptops. Will it be feisty fawn repositories or should i compile it myself? http://signgenerator.kfccruelty.com/SignCache/1E7B0BCD-071F-4778-9C6D-3C9F65A2232E.jpg
<stefg> kazim59: sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer to make life simple
<MrKeuner> oops sorry http://www.linuxpowertop.org/download.php
<RedACE> do I need to have ports open for ntpd?
<Woody_> PepperBob: you can also check it here: http://www.pastebin.ca/492866
<conhe> how-to for share my printer in samba?
<kazim59> stefg: build-dep .. what does that option do?
<PepperBob> sure
<jeanre> guys in feisty how do I use the compiz window manager
<jeanre> and not the gtk one?
<Woody_> soundray: PepperBob: it says that no screens found
<soundray> RedACE: which package did you install to get ntpd
<stefg> kazim59: what you think it does :-) pull all the building dependencies for mplayer
<RedACE> ntp
<RedACE> iirc
<PepperBob> soundray, Woody_ : to be honest that sounds really strange
<kazim59> stefg: good... its working... but just a curiosity... mplayer is not there in the repositories afaik
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Woody_> soundray: how did you find it?
<stefg> !info mplayer | kazim59
<marx2k> Can someone take a look at my SAMBA issue and try to help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2671487#post2671487
<ubotu> kazim59: mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 3966 kB, installed size 10000 kB
<marcelo> irc.highway.net
<soundray> Woody_: we're not seeing enough of that error. Let's go with PepperBob's suggestion:
<kazim59> is that so
<stefg> kazim59: enable universe (you're not on feisty, are you?)
<ramoonas> hello all, the common problem: VESA(0): No matching modes (ee) Screens found but none have usable configuration. I tried changing Hsync to 36-52 and Vrefresh to 36-60 (as i found in google) but it does not help. Either the X server isnt starting or My LCD does not show anything
<ramoonas> it works with other monitor though
<kazim59> stefg: thanks... i m on feisty... how do i enable universe?
<ramoonas> but my LCD does not support 85 Hz
<Doctor_Zoidberg> is there a way to have different wallpapers on each virtual desktop in gnome? or is that only a KDE thing?
<kazim59> stefg: (how can anybody disable the universe.. hee hee)
<PepperBob> soundray, that was?
<juice`> usser: is there any way to make x11vnc automatically start with gnome ?
<soundray> Woody_: 'cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/Desktop/xlog-for-pasting ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', select nv, start X, and paste xlog-for-pasting on a pastebin.
<stefg> kazim59: strange... check your sources.list, apt-get update or get a proper one at !easysource
<Woody_> soundray: PepperBob: when i installed the drivers on  "Woody Laptop" the one i am using it right now, xopher helped me in doing that. it seems that he is away now. (i also experienced some problem with Woody Laptop also
<Frogzoo> Doctor_Zoidberg: can't be done in gnome afaik
<kazim59> stefg: i think universe is enabled already.... its downloading and installing mplayer
<Doctor_Zoidberg> Frogzoo I thought that, the options are different
<kazim59> i did apt-get install mplayer... but will it install graphical?
<stefg> kazim59: yes
<Woody_> soundray: okay
<kazim59> stefg: hundreds of improvements since dapper! gr8!
<kazim59> stefg: i learn a lot on #ubuntu.
<soundray> RedACE: I'm installing ntp here to see if I can reproduce your problem.
* PepperBob is waiting excited...
<RedACE> perhaps I need to allow udp port 123 through iptables?
<juice`> is there any way to automatically start some program inside GNOME enviroment when user logs in ?
<kazim59> juice`: rc.local ?
<variant> so, you have to be registered to /join this channel.. didn't realise that! :)
<mwe> juice`: yes, session management
<variant> juice`: see the session manager in hte settings menu
<soundray> juice`: System-Preferences-Session-Startup programs
<Frogzoo> juice`: preferences -> session   .... or ~/.gnomerc
<soundray> kazim59: rc.local is for starting things at boot rather than login
<juice`> and this thing needs X display, so rc.local wouldnt work i think
<juice`> thanks for all the other answers :)
<kazim59> soundray: thanks for correcting
<usser|work> juice`: hm i dont know, i
<soundray> RedACE: is ntpd logging any errors in syslog? Because it's quite verbose here.
<savetheWorld> gordboy: hey?
<usser|work> juice`: i always started it with ssh
<juice`> user|work: no problem, i got my answer already :)
<RedACE> soundray: just on initial start up
<juice`> user|work: and x11vnc works great, it's refreshing correctly
<RedACE> says what ports it's listening on and whatnot
<usser|work> juice`: what was it?
<gordboy> savetheWorld: hello. whatsup dude ?
<juice`> usser|work: just add them to Sessions -> Startup programs
<juice`> i mean add it.
<tondar_> how am I suppose to import Beagle to my c# project?
<savetheWorld> hi _ I was AFK when that happend.
<savetheWorld> I have a memo for you.
<hylje> hm
<savetheWorld> gordboy:   hi _ I was AFK when that happend.
<savetheWorld> gordboy: I have a memo for you.
<tondar_> c# mono anyone?
<savetheWorld> gordboy: can you read it?
<hylje> when i was tuning up my GNOME panels, i lost the tray (where "new updates available" and network devices appear)
<rambo3> tondar_, F# ?
<juice`> usser|work: by the way - how can you run it with SSH ? it complains that it doesnt have X Display if i run it from ssh
<nexous> How do I make it so my windows key on my keyboard opens terminal?
<tondar_> rambo3: whats that?
<RedACE> soundray, while we've been talking, my clock has already lost 40 seconds since I issued that ntpdate command
<Mariela> hello
<sorsis> I installed tomcat 5.5 package, configurated it to use port 80 and started it but while opening host i find no pages
<Frogzoo> hylje: right click panel -> "add to panel" -> notification area
<gordboy> savetheWorld: how do i do that ?
<juice`> is there any way to run a program when i'm in ssh to XDisplay (gnome)? the program that usually says that it can't open display
<rambo3> tondar_, http://research.microsoft.com/fsharp/fsharp.aspx
<Doctor_Zoidberg> sorsis is your firewall blocking it?
<hylje> Frogzoo: ty
<PepperBob> Woody_, soundray : any news from the nvidia-fight?
<usser|work> juice`: u can run x11vnc -display :0
<tondar_> rambo3: is this some kinda joke?
<Woody_> PepperBob: okay thats it:
<soundray> RedACE: /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift -- is it currently 0.000 ?
<juice`> usser|work: oh nice. other programs usually have the same options too i guess?
<juice`> usser|work: anyways, thanks a lot
<Woody_> PepperBob: soundray: the full pastebin is: http://pastebin.ca/492891
<usser|work> juice`: i just wrote a script that made easier for me to run it
<savetheWorld>  gordboy /msg memoserv help
<RedACE> soundray: yes
<savetheWorld>  gordboy /msg memoserv list
<savetheWorld>  gordboy /msg memoserv read
<gordboy> savetheWorld: thanx bro
<tondar_> rambo3: but I program n c#
<usser|work> juice`: http://pastebin.ca/492894
<tondar_> rambo3: need help with something
<ramoonas> hello all, the common problem: VESA(0): No matching modes (ee) Screens found but none have usable configuration. I tried changing Hsync to 36-52 and Vrefresh to 36-60 (as i found in google) but it does not help. Either the X server isnt starting or My LCD does not show anything
<tondar_> rambo3: can you help/
<tondar_> ?
<rambo3> maby mono
<lee__> I've set my drives to be a master and a slave
<rambo3> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nexous> How do I make it so my windows key on my keyboard opens terminal?
<lee__> but still only one appears in Computer
<hylje> hmm in that case i dont have the network device daemon showing up on the notification area
<rambo3> tondar_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mono_(software)
<PepperBob> soundray, is this informative?
<gordboy> savetheWorld: i have no memos. don't think it worked. pm
<sorsis> Doctor_Zoidberg: no it shouldn't bloxk it.
<lee__> can anybody help me config my dvd drives?
<Boshi|BRB> vorbote: hi are you there?
<tondar_> rambo3: no this is a programming lang question
<Frogzoo> nexous: pick a different key combination, & set it in sys -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<soundray> PepperBob: it's as if there was no nvidia module, even though it's definitely loaded...
<soundray> PepperBob: what's this about device files - do you know about those?
<MrKeuner> hi, intel has released a powertop utility to save power in GNU/Linux running laptops. Will it be feisty fawn repositories or should i compile it myself? http://www.linuxpowertop.org/download.php
<MrKeuner> It's GPL
<savetheWorld> gordboy:  been pm'ing you. I jkeep getting an erro message
<nexous> Frogzoo: alright
<Doctor_Zoidberg> nexus, look at the prefernces for keyboard shortcuts
<H44> hello u all
<usser|work> juice`: no, is firewall running or something?
<H44> can anyone msg me? I'd like to find out about using usb tv cards on ubuntu
<H44> hello leonel
<dyrne> MrKeuner: id imagine it will be added eventually but i would just compile it
<PepperBob> soundray, this doesn't tell me anything. probably we should have another look and xorg.confg
<haga> Hi
<H44> hi haga
<PepperBob> soundray, so i guess it will look quite "default"
<driverx> ing a problem starting amarok unber Ubuntu Feisty?
<RedACE> soundray, I can see it talking to the ntp servers when I tcpdump
<driverx> Oops
<MrKeuner> dyrne: so version freeze does not mean that new packages will be added to feisty fawn?
<MrKeuner> dyrne: err will not*
<RedACE> /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift is still 0.000 and no log messages about time changes and my clock is still off
<driverx> Amarok won't start under Feisty - anyone experience this?
<H44> can anyone msg me? I'd like to find out about using usb tv cards on ubuntu
<soundray> RedACE: which ones? Are they ping-able?
<RedACE> soundray: sure. I'm getting responses back from them
<usser|work> juice`: try running locally on the server x11vnc -display :0
<H44> can anyone msg me? I'd like to find out about using usb tv cards on ubuntu
<RedACE> the local ones
<RedACE> ts1.uwo.ca ts2.uwo.ca ts3.uwo.ca
<yallax> grub
<usser|work> juice`: is gnome running when u start the server?
<soundray> Woody_, PepperBob: sorry, I'm out of suggestions for this one.
<Woody_> soundray: PepperBob: do you guys want the pastebin for xorg?
<Woody_> okay soundray, thanks anyway
<usser|work> juice` or just gdm login screen?
<PepperBob> Woody_, you probably can paste xorg.conf if you like
<PepperBob> soundray, i know you don't like this, but Woody_  should consider using the official driver....
<juice`> usser:work: gnome is running, i turned on autologin
<juice`> usser|work: gnome is running, i turned on autologin
<PepperBob> soundray, as there's not too many dependencies i'm not worried to break anything.
<marx2k> Can someone take a look at my SAMBA issue and try to help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2671487#post2671487
<soundray> PepperBob: the driver packaged in ubuntu's linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx *is* the official driver.
<juice`> usser|work: i get this in Xorg log "AUDIT: Thu May 17 16:23:13 2007: 5504 X: client 4 rejected from local host (uid 1000)"
<soundray> PepperBob: but since I have nothing else to offer, I'll bow out...
<yallaxx> heyas guys, i got a prob with grub error 21.. i got a sata hd (hd0) where i got winxp on a partition and installed linux on another partition and i also got a ide disk (hd1)
<H44> how do I get help here?
<betim> hi all, rythmbox won't play m4a files, so what do I do?
<Woody_> PepperBob: the xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.ca/492912
<yallax> heyas guys, i got a prob with grub error 21.. i got a sata hd (hd0) where i got winxp on a partition and installed linux on another partition and i also got a ide disk (hd1)
<usser|work> juice`: hm, pastebin x11vnc server log, that u get when u run it
<erUSUL> !ask | H44
<ubotu> H44: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<H44> !ask
<Doctor_Zoidberg> yallax give people a chance to read your question before repeating
<H44> !ask can anyone msg me? I'd like to find out about using usb tv cards on ubuntu
<H44> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PepperBob> Woody_, yup. looks good right now...
<Woody_> yes
<RedACE> soundray, I have to go. thanks for your help. I'll try to figure it out later
<Woody_> PepperBob: are you from Australia?
<PepperBob> Woody_, no. germany.
<Woody_> ah okay
<erUSUL> !pm | H44
<ubotu> H44: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<juice`> usser|work: it worked! the problem is that everytime i change something in GNOME and i restart it, autologin refuses to work. i need to restart AGAIN and then it works
<soundray> RedACE: sorry I couldn't really do anything. Check out the ntp-doc package, it might have a clue somewher
<soundray> e
<juice`> usser|work: so you were right, there was login screen apparently (i couldnt see it, i have no monitor connected to it yet)
<driverx> yallax: 21 : Selected disk does not exist. This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<driverx> Google on: grub error 21
<driverx> See: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-02/msg00082.html
<PepperBob> Woody_, actually I have no clue why this is not workign out. the log looks weird...
<usser|work> juice`: it just needs to be invoked differently if theres login screen, using x authority file
<Woody_> yeah.... so you think it wont work? or you just don't know how to fix it?
<Adamush> uh.. hi!
<usser|work> juice`: i dont understand how u run it through gnome sessions, no password at all?
<PepperBob> Woody_, just one more try. edit this file (with sudo) and comment the line that says Driver "nv" and place a line below saying Driver "nvidia"
<PepperBob> Woody_, got it?
<Woody_> one moment
<juice`> usser|work: why would i need password? it's in LAN, i reject all connections coming to this port from outside
<dfgas> sound doesn't work right, xmms is playing sound so now sounds in gaim/pidgin won't work nor does system sounds. then if i stop the music and then a sounds will work in pidgin but then if i try to play music in xmms again then i get fail to open audio output: alsa 1.2.10 output plugin
<Woody_> PepperBob: i replace "nv" with "nvidia"? or add a whole new line?
<PepperBob> Woody_, i suggest adding a new line and commenting the old one
<Woody_> can you edit it from my pastenbin i just sent you?
<Woody_> please
<usser|work> juice`: well, u dont if firewall setup correctly not unless u have wireless :))
<PepperBob> Woody_, sure.
<sec_> !nvidia
<Woody_> PepperBob: thanks
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<usser|work> juice`: when i setup vnc and ftp and ssh i got like 100 hits a day on each service
<PepperBob> Woody_, make a backup copy and try this http://pastebin.ca/492921
<LCannon> How do you connect Ubuntu to shares on a Windows server?   Map drives?
<juice`> usser|work: by the way - i turned x11vnc in Sessions - startup programs, but that doesnt work. i need to look at logs i guess
<Frogzoo> dfgas: sound -> volume control -> file -> change device -> ALSA mixer & check settings
<Woody_> okay
<dfgas> Frogzoo, done all that
<PepperBob> LCannon, mount them.
<Frogzoo> dfgas: do you have a ~/.asoundrc ? if so, remove it, restart
<Woody_> PepperBob: did you edit it? i find it the same
<juice`> usser|work: where are x11vnc logs? find . -name "*vnc*" in /var/log doesnt show anything
<dfgas> Frogzoo, no
<PepperBob> Woody_, yes i did
<Doctor_Zoidberg> this pastebin looks very usefull....never heard of it until i saw several peeps mention it here
<PepperBob> Woody_, you'll find a comment # before Driver "nv"
<usser|work> juice` thats the problem unless u specify -o /log/path when u invoke vnc all the logs go to stderr
<PepperBob> Woody_, http://pastebin.ca/492921
<usser|work> juice` u really need to write some sort of script
<Frogzoo> dfgas: this is feisty?
<juice`> usser|work: like what?
<dfgas> Frogzoo, yes it is
<ge2x> C compiler cannot create executables> when trying to compile... how could i solve it?
<usser|work> juice` that invokes xvnc with all the parameters u need and then put this script to startup
<usser|work> juice` well something like x11vnc -display :0 -bg -o /var/log/xvnc -shared -forever
<Frogzoo> dfgas: sound -> volume control -> file -> change device -> OSS mixer & turn PCM2 right up
<ge2x> C compiler cannot create executables how could i fix this? what libs are missin?
<usser|work> juice` put it into a file put #!/bin/bash on the first line
<usser|work> juice` chmod a+x the file
<usser|work> juice` and then add this file to your gnome startup sessions
<PepperBob> ge2x, probably the linker is missing?
<juice`> usser|work: i know i wrote scripts before i just didnt know what you mean :)
<Frogzoo> ge2x: install build-essential
<Woody_> PepperBob: ok done
<usser|work> juice` oh sorry =)
<Woody_> i restart?
<PepperBob> Woody_, just restart the X server
<juice`> usser|work: no problem, don't be sorry for being so helpful :)
<Woody_> PepperBob: what about sending you 2 pastebins? the Woody laptop and wissam, so you can see the difference?
<LCannon> PepperBob: Sorry, I'm not that knowledgeable in Ubuntu/Unix.  Need some more help.
<Woody_> since both laptops are the same PepperBob
<ge2x> Frogzoo: already installed
<PepperBob> Woody_, there must be a difference.
<soundray> PepperBob: one more thing has come to mind. It might be loading the nvidia.ko module from a wrong location, rather than /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/  'locate nvidia.ko' might give a clue. 'modinfo nvidia' doesn't show the version unfortunately.
<vanberge> thought i'd ask if anyone can recommend a good DVD authoring program (menus, slideshows, etc.)  Thx in advance
<Frogzoo> ge2x: try again from a new terminal session
<PepperBob> soundray, what if he'd modprobe -l | grep nvidia
<Woody_> PepperBob: failed to start the X server (again to the blue screen:()
<PepperBob> soundray, should tell us where the module will reside
<soundray> PepperBob: didn't know about -l -- good one
<juice`> usser|work: it works now, no idea why it didnt before :) x11vnc starts from Session without problems, and logs output to file just to be sure. thank you again
<michelson> Hi folks, how do I check what filesystem my system is using?
<ge2x> Frogzoo: it worked ;)
<Frogzoo> michelson: mount
<michelson> Frogzoo: thanks!
<Frogzoo> ge2x: nice
<PepperBob> Woody_, can you please hack: modprobe -l | grep nvidia
<PepperBob> in your shell
<usser|work> juice` oh forgot to tell u by default server shuts down after the client disconnects, unless u add -forever option
<Woody_> PepperBob: soundray: im not in X now
<PepperBob> Woody_, just type it where you are actually
<Woody_> one moment, going to X
<usser|work> juice` and if u add -shared muliple clients can connect and see the same desktop
<PepperBob> Woody_, no need.
<Woody_> there were many lines, i cant type them all. ill pastebin them sir
<Lacrymology> isn't codeblocks in the portage?
<PepperBob> soundray, but modinfo nvidia shows where the module is placed, too
<Lacrymology> oops, wrong repo name
<Lacrymology> anyways
<PepperBob> Woody_, please pastebin the output of: lspci, too!
<soundray> PepperBob: sure, but I was hoping it would show the magic number 9631
<Woody_> ok PepperBob
<PepperBob> soundray, is this the driver version?
<nexous> How do I get the dir size of a folder in conky?
<soundray> PepperBob: yes, it's all over the Xorg.0.log
<Frogzoo> nexous: du -sm /a/b/c
<nexous> Frogzoo: in conky?
<PepperBob> soundray, ah yes.
<Frogzoo> nexous: oh, dunno
<yallax> heyas guys, i got a prob with grub error 21.. i got a sata hd (hd0) where i got winxp on a partition and installed linux on another partition and i also got a ide disk (hd1)
<nexous> Frogzoo: okay, I tried in #conky, but no one is on.
<Woody_> ok both pastebins are here: http://pastebin.ca/492949
<Woody_> soundray: PepperBob: both pastebins are here: http://pastebin.ca/492949
<PepperBob> soundray, driver is in place i'd say
<K0t0x> lu
<phille> I've got a problem when trying to unlock my screen. The interfacte is not responding, nor is the space for my password input, any suggestions?
<SomeDewd> Heya guys, Networking problem here.  I cannot seem to resolve www.demonoid.com.  My DNS settings in network manager are set correctly.  I can resolve seemingly any other name Ive tried...but not demonoid.  From another computer on my net, I resolve just fine.  If I try to ping from terminal I get "unknown host www.demonoid.com" etc.  Any ideas what could be quirky?
<driverx> yallaxx: 21 : Selected disk does not exist. This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<driverx> Google on: grub error 21
<SomeDewd> hrmm did that not go through correctly ?
<matthew> any way to change the tiny font size in epiphany?
<PepperBob> soundray, Woody_ , if i was you now, i'd try the latest nvidia driver from the nvidia page (version 9775). it will bypass the package system, but it probably works out. acutally i do not see any reason why this all does not workout.
<SomeDewd> Heya guys, Networking problem here.  I cannot seem to resolve www.demonoid.com.  My DNS settings in network manager are set correctly.  I can resolve seemingly any other name Ive tried...but not demonoid.
<SomeDewd> From another computer on my net, I resolve just fine.  If I try to ping from terminal I get "unknown host www.demonoid.com" etc.  Any ideas what could be quirky?
<SomeDewd> (not meant to spam if that is a double post...seemed to cutoff on my screen initially)
<PepperBob> soundray, Woody_ : at least it won't screw anything bad.
<Woody_> PepperBob: can you give me the direct link to the download? i dont want to make any mistakes
<driverx> yallaxx see: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-02/msg00082.html  and   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=338856
<sarthor> i have upgraded my ubuntu, how to check that why distro i m using now??
<PepperBob> Woody_, can you paste uname -a
<PepperBob> just in here
<Frogzoo> sarthor: lsb_release -a
<mc44> SomeDewd: because your computer is stopping you pirate? :P
<yallaxx> will do
<sarthor> Frogzoo: Thank you. Its says fiesty..
<Woody_> PepperBob:    Linux wissam-laptop 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<PepperBob> Woody_, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html
<sarthor> gimme link for downloading vmware for ubuntu fiesty.
<PepperBob> sarthor, www.vmware.com
<Woody_> thanks PepperBob
<KooNiBerT> How can i start somewith with parameters. Pls help me!
<KooNiBerT> *something
<mc44> sarthor: vmware is in the repos
<HymnToLife> KooNiBerT, what thing ?
<PepperBob> Woody_, while downloading, check if you have linux-headers installed
<aredoble> hi guys..anyone tried installing SBD netcat clone in ubuntu feisty?
<KooNiBerT> Oh hi!
<BrooD> hi guys..anyone tried installing SBD netcat clone in ubuntu feisty?
<Woody_> PepperBob: how can i check that?
<sarthor> mc44: a bit detail please. i am here http://register.vmware.com/content/download102.html but i am confused which one to download.
<sarthor> I need .deb pkg
<KooNiBerT> I try to use this ibm-apci script
<sarthor> i am new to linux.
<PepperBob> Woody_, type: dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<mc44> sarthor: you dont need to download it from there...
<fridim> hi
<mc44> sarthor: use the repositories
<Woody_> ok
<KooNiBerT> but i have to start in with a paremter called EXPERIMENTAL=1
<KooNiBerT> Dunno how :p
<sarthor> mc44: what repository i have to add in my source.list.???
<HymnToLife> KooNiBerT, shell script ?
<mc44> sarthor: no, its in the default ubuntu repository...
<Administrator___> hello
<mc44> sarthor: vmware-player
<KooNiBerT> What do you mean ?
<sarthor> mc44: thank you.
<fridim> pymol needs python 2.4.4 and the version on edgy is python2.4.4c1 ... How can I fix it? (I don't understand why pymol is in the package list if it can't be launch ...)
<HymnToLife> KooNiBerT, how do you run your script ?
<KooNiBerT> It is already running when i start the pc
<KooNiBerT> its kind of autostart i think
<PepperBob> Woody_, are these installed?
<Woody_> PepperBob:   http://pastebin.ca/492958
<PepperBob> Woody_, good.
<MystaMax> hello everyone
<Woody_> okay :)
<jeanre> hnnn
<jeanre> hmmm
<Boshi> Hi MystaMax
<PepperBob> Woody_, please paste: ls -l /usr/src/
<jeanre> even skype is not in the repos?
<HymnToLife> KooNiBerT, are you sure it's not a kernel module rather than a script ?
<Woody_> download now, its 13MB, connection is somehow slow.. ok
<vagabon1> I followed instructions from this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=dell+wireless+1390 to get my wireless working.  Network Manager recognizes my card and my network but when I try to connect it hangs at "Activation stage: configuring device - 28%".  Anyone have any suggestions?
<MystaMax> I just copied two folders of mp3 files off of a flash drive, to my /media/sda5. Even though my permissions seem just fine it will not let me alter any files?
<mc44> !skype | jeanre
<KooNiBerT> I dunno sry! im new to linux
<ubotu> jeanre: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<KooNiBerT> can we make a qerry HymntoLife ?
<KooNiBerT> querry
<hjacob> I installed ubuntustudio-theme and the likes through aptitude, but the theme does not show up in the theme-manager?
<Woody_> PepperBob:    http://pastebin.ca/492967
<neverblue> who uses ssh tunneling?
<PepperBob> Woody_, ok. seems as if you are prepared.
<PepperBob> Woody_, tell me when the driver is downloaded
<Woody_> okay
<Woody_> okay i will, its 70% finished till now
<flexo3105> hi
<MystaMax> anyone
<flexo3105> anyone knows if its possible to disable gtk tooltips globally ?
<PepperBob> Woody_, on wissam, you X is running actually?
<PepperBob> Woody_, did you start this by "startx" ?
<samuel> sup all
<Woody_> yes im running on X
<Boshi> hi
<Woody_> PepperBob: no, i didnt start it as startx
<samuel> ive got some python scripts running from a cron job
<juice``> my xine doesnt want to work - any idea how to fix this? i get artifacts like this when i start xine http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screen1lv0.png
<Woody_> i just logged in with the username and password
<samuel> how can i see the output of those scripts?
<juice``> i tried changing video device from auto to xv, that didnt help
<Woody_> PepperBob: i just logged in with the username and password
<PepperBob> Woody_, ok.
<Woody_> PepperBob: the download is over
<PepperBob> Woody_, where did you download the file?
<Woody_> its on the desktop
<Woody_> PepperBob: i saved it on the desktop sir
<PepperBob> Woody_, ok. before starting you have to stop gdm
<PepperBob> Woody_, so please close all applications, and open a terminal
<Lilacor> juice``: do you have a log file entry when you open a file with xine that gives you that visual artifact?
<Woody_> PepperBob: can we chat in PM?
<PepperBob> WoC, yes
<PepperBob> Woody_, sure.
<Woody_> k thanks
<okay> hi
<juice``> Lilacor: yes, i just noticed i dont have DRI support , because fglrx module is being removed from here /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/
<PepperBob> Woody_, you probably ave to register..
<Lilacor> juice``: that's probably your answer then?
<openlad> how can i install all the packages from feisty dvd at once????
<janstedehouder> Hi, I would like to ask a question about editing the menu
<Lilacor> openlad: that's probably not the best idea
<samuel> ive got some python scripts running from a cron job, how may i see the output generated by those scripts from within the cron job? obviously its not in a terminal so.... is there a special output that processes without a terminal have access to?
<rashid> how should i go about installing i686 kernel?
<juice``> Lilacor: yes, but why fglrx is being removed from there everytime ? any way to tell modprobe that this mod is actually elsewhere?
<soundray> !generic > rashid, please read ubotu's private message
<janstedehouder> Is there an easy/fast way to edit the main manu (other than alacarte)?
<Lilacor> rashid: download from kernel.org and install
<PepperBob> Woody_, s'up?
<Lilacor> juice``: no idea. sorry
<Woody_> ah im not registered, no problem PepperBob
<PepperBob> Woody_, do you have icq or aim or jabber?
<Woody_> PepperBob: we'll continue here
<Woody_> i have jabber
<PepperBob> Woody_, great.
<soundray> Woody_, PepperBob: #ubuntu-classroom seems to be free
<Woody_> vipwoody @ gmail . com
<PepperBob> soundray, great !!
<Woody_> ok
<openlad> lilacor: why so???
<Lilacor> openlad: because some programs might conflict with others
* usser|work work, work... swablle...
<Lilacor> openlad: it's best to just install the programs you need at that time of need
<janstedehouder> Is there an easy/fast way to edit the main manu (other than alacarte)? Anyone?
<theonlyalt> Has anyone tested Wicd on the WMP54G Linksys Card?
<[ll] okeR> Hello to all, Can I ask a question please?
<mc44> !ask | [ll] okeR
<ubotu> [ll] okeR: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lilacor> [ll] okeR: please just ask thankyouverymuch
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by LjL
<[ll] okeR> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<[ll] okeR> 1 sec
<sayno> can anyone recommend an IRC client better than xchat?
<AngryElf_> I just installed wireshark from the package and by default there are no interfaces available....why would that be?
<Lilacor> sayno: that's very subjective
<Lilacor> sayno: what the heck do you want out of your client?
<LjL> !irc > sayno    (sayno, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sayno> Lilacor:  Im looking for something like gamers.irc for windows
<Lilacor> sayno: I have no idea what that is.
<QuixoticJ> anyone recommend some good torrent clients for linux? or is the built in one good ?
<SomeDewd> Hey guys, any idea why Im able to resolve the name "demonoid.com"  but not "www.demonoid.com" ??
<linux__alien> whats the package to install kernel header files in Ubuntu
<usser|work> AngryElf_ did u run it as a root?
<LjL> !torrent > QuixoticJ    (QuixoticJ, see the private message from Ubotu)
<[ll] okeR> Ok, I'm trying to compile a program. I'm receiving this error. I've already searched google and the ubuntu boards, nothing has helped so far.. Here goes the error..
<linux__alien> i want to do kernel module development
<[ll] okeR> The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<[ll] okeR> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<[ll] okeR> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<[ll] okeR> sources (default is /usr/src/linux
<LjL> QuixoticJ: if the ubuntu developers didn't think the built-in one weren't good, they'd have used another one i think
<Lilacor> SomeDewd: probably because it's not a resolvable name.
<usser|work> SomeDewd because www.demonoid.com doesnt exist duh
<dyrne> QuixoticJ: deluge is good if youre on gnome. ktorrent though resource intensive is good. azureus imo is too bloated
<megafauna> Hi, can someone recommend a good subtitle ripper pls?
<usser|work> SomeDewd they are different dns
<openlad> Lilacor: my synaptic doesnot search for packages from dvd though i defined dvd as one source
<Lilacor> linux__alien: try kernel newbies
<soundray> linux__alien: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic'
<LjL> !paste > [ll] okeR    ([ll] okeR, see the private message from Ubotu) try installing the kernel headers
<theonlyalt> SomeDewd, What browser are you using?
<dfgas> Frogzoo, i got it fixed now by the help of some one from alsa
<Ace2016> hi all
<dfgas> Frogzoo, it was a mixing issue
<Lilacor> openlad: you've probably got it configured incorrectly
<Ace2016> can someone help me compile splashutils, i get this error http://paste.uni.cc/15583
<soundray> openlad: did you run 'sudo apt-get update' after changing the sources?
<Lilacor> hey.. Chapman.edu.. that's right up the 55 for me
<openlad> ya i did . but it failed
<Ace2016> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.  ????
<LjL> !build-essential > Ace2016    (Ace2016, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> [ll] okeR, please keep it in the channel, so other people's knowledge may come in useful as well
<[ll] okeR> Ok
<soundray> openlad: copy your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org so I can have a look
<[ll] okeR> What is the exact command to install linux headers?
<usser|work> SomeDewd i cant even ping neither of them
<soundray> [ll] okeR:  'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic'
<Boshi> why isn't the latest wine avaible in synpatic manager?
<[ll] okeR> soundray, thank you.
<LjL> Boshi: because you haven't enabled the Universe component.
<LjL> !repos > Boshi    (Boshi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Boshi> oki
<LjL> Boshi: ah sorry the latest - well, because you haven't enabled the WineHQ repository =)
<Boshi> thanks Ljl
<Boshi> hmm
<Boshi> how do i do that ehehe :S
<LjL> Boshi: Ubuntu doesn't have the "latest" packages of anything as a rule
<LjL> !wine > Boshi    (Boshi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Ace2016> LjL: installed that stuff already, been compiling stuff for a while
<dfgas> anyone know how to get WPA to work with RT61 wireless card?
<usser|work> SomeDewd yep as i expected www.demonoid.com doesnt exists
<SeenD> Hi guys
<usser|work> SomeDewd it must be browser issue
<Boshi> Ljl oki
<moth1> has anyone in here been able to get the nvidia drivers to work with a geforce2 mx AGP card?
<SeenD> i have a problem with installing ubuntu 7.04... is this the place to ask?
<CB21114> I hope this is the right place for Ubuntu help. Last night I noticed that my clock was running slow. It starts running about half as slow and then it gets progressively worse. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<soundray> SeenD: yes
<LjL> Ace2016: give me a link to the tarball you're compiling please
<PriceChild> SeenD, yes, just ask your question :)
<SeenD> ok
<SeenD> thx
<openlad> soundray: ok done
<soundray> openlad: URL?
<SeenD> hi again :D
<kellekasap> aaaa
<Ace2016> http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/archive/splashutils-1.4.2.tar.bz2
<SeenD> mixed up irc commands :D
<openlad> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21299/
<soundray> SeenD: no worries, gave us a chance to talk behind your back ;)
<SeenD> ^^
<usser|work> SomeDewd i dunno, whoa no it works both ways
<SeenD> soooooo i want to install 7.04
<SeenD> but i get an error
<Boshi> Ljl i used Synaptic
<SeenD> no root file system is defined... please correct this from the partitioning menu...
<CB21114> anybody that can help me with my slow running clock? thx
<Boshi> i know i should add a url of universe or something but dont know where
<usser|work> SomeDewd =) with www and without
<SeenD> i've got a harddisk with partitions one with 10 GB and one with 30GB... i want to delete/erase/formate the first one... whiich also has XP but i cant install it
<moth1> I need to get the nvidia driver working for my geforce 2 mx AGP card, i've tried a bunch of stuff but no luck
<Boshi> Ljl deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main
<variant> moth1: you need the legacy driver, did you follow the official ubuntu method|
<variant> ?
<killown> how I do to set video as wallpaper?
<variant> !nvidia | moth1
<ubotu> moth1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> Boshi, there are exact instructions with command-by-command stuff to just copy&paste linked from the URL i gave you for enabling the WineHQ repository. for Universe, same
<usser|work> SomeDewd this server is really weird
<variant> killown: you can anchor mplayer output to the root window.. don't know how to do it with metacity though
<SeenD> ...?? nobody
<usser|work> SomeDewd i cant telnet to it says cant resolve
<linux__alien> i am using pppoe connection and my resolv.conf gets updated everytime i reboot my system but i dont want my resolv.conf to get overwritten how do i stop resolv.conf from being overwritten
<killown> variant ok
<Boshi> Ljl oki
<Bishop> my kiba-dock keeps crashing
<LjL> Ace2016: install libklibc-dev
<moth1> sorry
<moth1> i was AFK
<soundray> openlad: can you pastebin the error message as well (sudo apt-get update)
<moth1> i've tried the legacy driver
<Bishop> i cant set a video or screensaver as wallpaper some glx error
<moth1> my restricted driver manager dissapeaerd
<Bishop> but im running beryl
<SeenD> whoa
<Cryki> you backstabbing son of a scraggy bitch whore.
<SeenD> nice support here?
<CyberB> can somebody tell me which linux distro is bleeding edge - cool - aero glass - 3d
<Cryki> Did someone shit in your head and forget to stir it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Bishop> Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@218.247.166.82]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Bishop> cyberb
<soundray> SeenD: don't be sarcastic
<soundray> SeenD: we're busy here
<SeenD> ok
<SeenD> ill leave
<CyberB> i mean everything built in
<soundray> SeenD: you need to define '/' as the mount point
<CyberB> out of box
<Bishop> nah
<SeenD> ok
<SeenD> ill try
<variant> CyberB: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bishop> i dont know if tyhere is a distro like that
<CyberB> ok
<CB21114> does anybody know why my system clock would run slow? It's happening on Fedora and Ubuntu but not on my XP (all in the same computer)
<usser|work> SomeDewd lol the server is russian thats why, pbbly frozen in siberia somewhere
<Bishop> hey can you create a installation of a customized ubuntu build
<Bishop> and put on another drive
<Bishop> other than cloning it
<variant> CB21114: you can keep it up to date with ntp, right click on the clock in the panel and select preferences
<variant> CB21114: and sync with time servers
<CB21114> it has ntp
<SeenD> @soundray - thx... i think... it now ask for swap space... so ill make a 1GB swap space and try again
<SeenD> asks
<linux__alien> my resolv.conf file gets overwritten everytime i reboot my system its overwritten by Network Manager how do i stop resolv.conf from being overwritten ?
<CB21114> but it still runs slow!!
<variant> CB21114: then it's not working properly
<bartzitz> hello, i have samsung R40 laptop, and i can't get control over my fan. it's spinning all the time. i've got cpufreq modules working and disabled userspace acpi daemons. then tweaked polling_frequency and trip_points, all with no luck. what could be wrong?
<CB21114> hence why I'm here
<variant> bartzitz: poorly written acpi implementation by the hardware manufacturer
<tahlow> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Linux_is_Ready_for_My_Desktop_Evidently_You_re_Just_an_Idiot
<Ace2016> LjL: Thanks, but how did you work out which package you need to install?
<CB21114> it notice it yesteday when I missed a cron job
<bartzitz> variant: any workarounds possible?
<SeenD> ill try it
<variant> bartzitz: if that is indeed the problem you can see if there is any bios updates on the manufacturers site or you can try and fix the dsdt manually (not reccomended unless you are a programmer)
<LjL> Ace2016: mostly luck. i looked at the Makefile, and saw that among the variable listed there was "CC=gcc", the usual compiler variable, but also immediately following "KLCC=klcc"
<SeenD> i ll return if needed and probably to say thanks!
<SeenD> exit
<variant> bartzitz: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php
<variant> bartzitz: you using feisty|
<variant> ?
<LjL> Ace2016: i didn't know what klcc was, but i tried typing "klcc" and bash told me it was in the libklibc-dev package
<Ace2016> LjL: thanks i'll try that next time
<bartzitz> variant: yes, i'm on feisty, i've read about dsdt but didn't tried it yet in hope some other steps can help. also, just updated bios to the latest version
<LjL> Ace2016: specifically, now i know (thanks to "man klcc") that it's a wrapper to GCC to compile stuff against the kernel's own standard C library (rather than the usual libc)
<forngren> what does the "2>&1" in chkrootkit 2>&1 do?
<variant> bartzitz: what laptop is it again|
<variant> ?
<bartzitz> variant: Samsung R40plus
<LjL> forngren: redirect all the output that generally goes to stderr, to stdout
<variant> bartzitz: gimmie a momment then
<[ll] okeR> anyone had a prbolem saying version.h cannot be found
<[ll] okeR> ?
<eck> forngren: it redirects stderr to stdout
<PriceChild> [ll] okeR, what are you rtying to do?
<forngren> eck: sorry? english please :P
<megafauna> Hi, can someone recommend a good subtitle ripper pls?
<[ll] okeR> PriceChild, I'm trying to install Alsa
<PriceChild> [ll] okeR, compiling it yourself?
<eck> forngren: uh, read about stderr and stdout online, it's a bit technical
<PriceChild> [ll] okeR, but its already in ubuntu?
<variant> bartzitz: are you german by any chance?
<dlinsky> Hi
<forngren> eck: ok, thanks :)
<variant> bartzitz: the only information i can find is in german :P
<thcmonkey> is there a decent hi-def channel on irc that anyone knows of?
<[ll] okeR> PriceChild, I have to update it to get my nvidia to work. And Yeah, I'm compiling it myself
<LjL> megafauna: no, but i can see there is a "subtitleripper" package available in Multiverse, and a "ksubtitleripper" frontend for it.
<kayef> hi, please tell me the command to "minimize all" windows
<bartzitz> variant: no, i'm from Ukraine, and i dont speak german :(
<openlad> soundray: wait its being doing something
<PriceChild> [ll] okeR, your nvidia to work?
<QuixoticJ>  i cant uninstall bittorrent without removing ubuntu desktop?
<bartzitz> variant: however i could try google translate
<megafauna> LjL thats, I didn't know about the front end
<variant> bartzitz: ok.. seems to be a popular laptop in eastern europe :)
<[ll] okeR> My sound card PriceChild
<variant> bartzitz: i'm not even sure that what i have found is even slightly relevent
<bartzitz> variant: i like it, but the fan problem is very annoying
<variant> bartzitz: what do you have /proc/acpi/fan/ ?
<rnurminen> hi.. I compiled a custom kernel to my ubuntu 6.06 server but now when I reboot everything seems fine except I don't get a login prompt at the end.. anyone know what might be wrong? do I have to make sure I include some console option in the kernel config?
<PriceChild> [ll] okeR, Why do you think you have to recompile?
<dlinsky> Does anybody know if it is possible to run bochs on a framebuffer (with X)?
<variant> bartzitz: pastebin ls -r /proc/acpi/
<[ll] okeR> Because I know no other way.
<soundray> QuixoticJ: yes, you can. You only have to remove the ubuntu-desktop package, which is empty (it's a metapackage, consisting only of dependencies)
<LjL> megafauna: that's a KDE frontend. if you prefer a GNOME one, i can see that typing "apt-cache rdepends subtitleripper" (which shows the packages that depend on subtitleripper) gives "dvdip", which is a GTK application. might want to try that.
<bartzitz> variant: /proc/acpi/fan/FAN0/state
<bartzitz> variant: i can only set it to 0 or 3, then it reports as on or off
<megafauna> LjL thanks, that's a new command to me.
<soundray> QuixoticJ: reinstall ubuntu-desktop before you upgrade to gutsy in a few months from now.
<variant> bartzitz: ok, run sudo echo "0" > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN0/state
<variant> bartzitz: ok
<Boshi> Ljl thanks did it ;)
<variant> bartzitz: but the fan doesn't actually turn of?|
<[ll] okeR> PriceChild,  do you know another way?
<Bishop> so can you make a copy of your current ubuntu configuration and install it on another drive....................
<bartzitz> variant: i'm setting state to 0 or 3, fan is running
<variant> bartzitz: yes
<variant> bartzitz: sorry
<variant> Bishop: yes
<Bishop> how do you do that
<variant> bartzitz: ok, how new/old is the laptop? does it support apm?
<bartzitz> variant: other values cause error
<Bishop> cus my harddrive is full
<QuixoticJ> soundray so i can mark it for complete removeal and the package that says ubuntu desktop wont harm my system by removingi t? will i lose any other applications that might possbly be connected with ubuntu desktop? i just dont want bittorrent i want to set bittornado as my default bt client.
<variant> !backup | Bishop
<ubotu> Bishop: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bartzitz> variant: well, it's pretty new
<bartzitz> variant: bought it brand new a few months ago
<variant> bartzitz: let me see everything in /proc/acpi please (ls -R) and pastebin it
<variant> bartzitz: you tried any other linux distros?
<Bishop> well ok
<bartzitz> variant: no i didn't
<soundray> QuixoticJ: you can do all that without harming your system. But I would still recommend you do it differently:
<Bishop> yeah i know about backup but just how effective it is
<soundray> QuixoticJ: just leave bittorrent and ubuntu-desktop as they are. You can define bittornado as the default anyway.
<Bishop> and have any deb software in mind
<sayno> Anyone know how much stuff I will break if I install a vanilla 2.6.21 kernel?
<variant> bartzitz: give knoppix a try, many times in the past when people have reported acpi problems and tried knoppix the results have been different (gues it just does things differently)
<Dekans> can ubuntu manage correctly file transfers on USB devices ???
<variant> Dekans: of coures
<mjr> Dekans, yes
<variant> course
<bartzitz> variant: well, i'd like to stay with ubuntu :) i like it
<soundray> QuixoticJ: right-click a .torrent file, select Properties and choose bittornado on the Open with... tab.
<Frogzoo> Dekans: is this a trick question?
<variant> bartzitz: sure, but if you try koppix (it's a live cd) and the fan works better then you know it's something you can fix
<kayef> hi, please tell me the command to "minimize all" windows....not the "show desktop" button, i need the terminal command to minimize all window
<soFnLost> hello i need some help instaling PEAR install config
<Dekans> variant: mjr my transfer speeds are ridiculous, even with USB 2 devices
<soundray> Frogzoo: I like that response, I'll put it on a hotkey ;)
<Bishop> variant pm
<bartzitz> variant: ah, i see
<variant> Dekans: what file system and how are you copying the files, is it a usb hard drive or a camera or what|
<variant> ?
<theonlyalt> does anyone know if wicd works with the WMP54G Linux Card (Realtek driver)?
<Frogzoo> soundray: heh :D
<Dekans> a USB key
<Dekans> or a PSP
<variant> Dekans: ??
<bartzitz> variant: pastebin is having database issues, what is the other paste site?
<Frogzoo> Dekans: linux doesn't do things by halves, if there's a driver for it, it works
<Boshi> Ljl installing it now ;D thanks for the links mate
<variant> bartzitz: rafb.net/paste
<robertb1> Is the server 7.04 documentation available on PDF yet?
<bartzitz> variant: http://rafb.net/p/JKFgOC88.html
<Dekans> Frogzoo: yes but I cannot put video files on USB devices it's too long
<Frogzoo> Dekans: what are you trying to do?
<Lilacor> Dekans: huh?! what do you mean?
<soundray> QuixoticJ: was I making sense?
<Boshi> why dont the show the programs in the new wine?
<variant> bartzitz: could be the cooling mode is set to some incorrect value
<Boshi> they are more like hidden
<Dekans> I just want to write datas on my USB key
<huey> but
<huey> we can
<Dekans> but the transfer speed is very low
<Lilacor> Dekans: are you using usb1.1?
<Dekans> no USB 2.0
<variant> Dekans: what command are you using to transfer the files, or are you copy/pasting them or what? what size are the files and what file system are you using on the usb key?
<bartzitz> variant: http://rafb.net/p/uD6lvW23.html
<QuixoticJ> soundray ya i got it thanks
<Dekans> variant: just copy/pasting
<indigo> i'm getting an error, "The requested wireless network requires security capabilities unsupported by your hardware" when I try to connect to the network at work (it's an apple airport network), but i'm doubtful. Is there any way to determine really WHAT capabilties i don't have?
<Dekans> 350 Mb
<QuixoticJ> soundray i had did that already just was wondering if it was possible to remove the built in bittorrent client that came iwth the desktop. but synpatic said i had to remove a file called ubuntu-desktop so it scared me =)
<fsckr> what command do I use to change the permissions to me as owner and others read-only in an entire directory?  I know i use chmod but what switch for the entire dir, subdirectories and files in those subdirectories?
<bartzitz> fsckr: use -R switch
<Lilacor> Dekans: have you tried a different usb port?
<fsckr> yea just seen that sorry
<Frogzoo> Dekans: are you going through a USB hub - or just plugging the device into the comp?
<fsckr> chmod --help works :P
<indigo> fsckr: "man chmod" helps more
<Dekans> Lilacor: yes, but my other ports are USB 1.1 and it is the same speed
<fsckr> ty
<variant> bartzitz: try setting cooling mode to passive.. thats all ican think of right now.
<Dekans> Frogzoo: no directly plugged on my laptop's ports
<variant> bartzitz: but really, try knoppix. it often gives different results
<Lilacor> Dekans: something doesn't sound quite right here....
<variant> bartzitz: if so then you might be able to copy its power managemnet settings to ubuntu
<Lilacor> Dekans: are you accessing any other files on the USB drive during the copy process?
<Dekans> Lilacor: no
<bartzitz> variant: echoing passive doesn't work, no complaints but it stays active
<Lilacor> Dekans: are you monitoring dmesg and /var/log/messages during the copy?
<Dekans> nope
<Dekans> nothing of this
<Lilacor> Dekans: do that
<QuixoticJ> has anyone configured ripit4me on their ubuntu box ?
<Frogzoo> Dekans: plugin in your usb, & run the command 'mount' - does it show the usb mounted with the 'noatime' option?
<Lilacor> Dekans: that might shed more light on your key
<Dekans> ok I try
<bartzitz> variant: ok thanks, will do
<variant> Dekans: some usb keys are slow too
<variant> Dekans: regardless of whether or not they say "usb 2.0" on them
<variant> bartzitz: np, good luck~
<Dekans> yes there is the noatime option
<Dekans> variant: ALL usb devices are slow with my kubuntu !
<sidny4> how do I find out what key 0xb2 is on my laptop?
<variant> Dekans: what chipset is your motherboard? via by any chance?
<Dekans> nforce 3
<variant> eek
<Lilacor> eeeek!
<squidliberty> Ok. I have clearly broken things beyond reason. Can someone tell me how to restore Feisty's stock kernel?
<linux__alien> can someone here tell me a mp3 player for Gnome in Ubuntu?
<robertb1> Is the ubuntu 7.04 server documentation available on PDF yet?
<linux__alien> Xmms does not seem to work as its got font problems
<creadorcreativo> linux__alien: listen, banshee, amarok
<sidny4> linux__alien: rhythmbox works pretty well
<Frogzoo> linux__alien: audacity > xmms, it's an option
<Pici> linux__alien: beep media player is similar if you like xmms's style
<EBoogie> linux_alien...beep media player is a no-frills player...
<creadorcreativo> linux__alien: beep-media-player too
<Lilacor> robertb1: probably not
<linux__alien> is it possible to solve the xmms bug?
<Jammeri> :q
<linux__alien> when we right click on xmms i dont get any fonts displayed properly at all
<Lilacor> squidliberty: good question. lemme know when you find the answer
<private_meta> can someone tell me how it can be a hardware error if ctrl works, alt works but ctrl-alt does not work?
<variant> Dekans: could just be a symptom of the nforce kernel support (it is reverse engineerd)
<squidliberty> Lilacor:    :(
<Dekans> ok
<variant> Lilacor: you using beryl?
<variant> Dekans: in future don't buy nvidia rubbish :P
<soundray> squidliberty: have you tried 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic'?
<Dekans> variant: I was offered this laptop
<Lilacor> variant: sometimes...but vmware + beryl = hosed display
<FlimFlamMan> since upgrading to feisty, apache won't start up ssl.
<Dekans> (is it correct ? I don't speak english)
<squidliberty> soundray: No. I'll give that a try. Thanks!
<Lilacor> variant: I gotta have my winxp VM running for work
<robertb1> thanks, lilacor
<Lilacor> robertb1: you're welcome
<variant> Lilacor: you can't run beryl in a vm
<bunny1985> hi i have a small problem
<Lilacor> variant: probably not and you also can't run beryl and vmware at the same time
<variant> Lilacor: and whether or not a vm works ontop of beryl really depends on the config of beryl and the graphics drivers you use
<Lilacor> variant: even if beryl is just on the host OS
<variant> i use qemu.. works under beryl np
<Frogzoo> Dekans: you should check /var/log/messages & check the ehci driver is loading, you're probly falling back to the low speed driver
<Lilacor> variant: qemu is also not as fast as workstation... yet
<Dekans> Lilacor: I saw screenshots with Windows in fullscreen mode in a viewport
<sayno> How about this one. . . anyone know how I can undervolt my CPU in my laptop in ubuntu
<unimatrix9> is there an new iso of feisty, or is the first release the final version?
<variant> Lilacor: on top of.. i don't mean beryl works with qemu guests :P
<variant> Lilacor: use the kqemu accellerator and it's comparible
<Lilacor> variant: I'm waiting for KVM to ramp up
<bunny1985> i need to edit fstab to set automounting my samba files (ntfs and fat) do you know how to do these
<LjL> unimatrix9: of course it's the final version. there's been tons of alpha/beta CDs before the releases.
<unimatrix9> is there an new iso of feisty, or is the first release the final version?
<killown> how I do to fix it xwinwrap -ni -o 0.6 -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -wid WID -quiet -nosound /media/hda1/video.avi  dont set how wallpaper but video run i am using gnome anyone can help me?
<unimatrix9> ok thnak you LjL
<unimatrix9> thank..:)
<LjL> unimatrix9, if something is prominently offered as a download on the ubuntu.com website, it's probably a release version
<Uriku> I want to perform a virus scan on my Windows drive not through windows (that means, I by some boot CD), can anyone help me?
<soundray> bunny1985: this is what I do: //fsg/media /var/lib/media cifs credentials=/root/.creds,uid=1000,gid=1000  0 1
<unimatrix9> LjL , i ask because i will distribute them next week
<eifzon_> Why does it take YEARS to load the linuxkernel on my P2 400MHZ, 128MB RAM, 4GB HD ? :/
<soundray> bunny1985: make sure the file where you place your credentials is owned by root with permissions set to 600
<Uriku> cuz it's slow oO?
<eifzon_> Uriku: is it normal for a p2 to load it on like 20min..
<eifzon_> It cant be
<k1> ping xSh
<unimatrix9> LjL , do you think feisty is the wisest choice for new ubuntu users?
<Uriku> idunno
<flake> are screenlets supposed to have transparency as in no black borders around it?  Running kde 3.5 / feisty
<LjL> unimatrix9: yes
<variant> eifzon_: because your linux kernel is bloated and too big? try not using ubuntu but something like slackware
<flake> welll latest kde stable
<unimatrix9> ok
<eifzon_> variant: i cant slackware
<FlimFlamMan> does anyone have any idea why a feisty upgrade would prevent apache2 ssl server from starting up?
<eifzon_> variant: maybe debian?
<Uriku> why about xubuntu?
<variant> eifzon_: yes.. debian would be appropriate. don't expect to run gnome or anythgin though
<eifzon_> but variant, wont it start cause it take to long time?
<Uriku> should be more efficient
<eifzon_> variant: i got geforce 4400, maybe i can run XFCE?
<haluzak> people, please how can i install nvidia display driver and when i use "sh NVIDIA-Linux....run" as it's written on their web it tells me that i need to exit X server....but what is X server? :)
<variant> eifzon_: shouldn't take more than 30 seconds to boot if you spend some time optimising it (get rid of the initrd and recompile the kernel)
<eifzon_> i am fixing this for my father, he needs a surf computer, just using firefox
<Toma-> haluzak: dont do it that way.
<Uriku> GeForce 4400 isn't that weak
<eifzon_> variant: but i am talking about install now
<unimatrix9> got to go eat...bye all, and thank you for the input LjL
<variant> eifzon_: xubuntu should be fine.. but ubuntu still will be slow to boot on that system
<HymnToLife> eifzon_, why XFCE ? You can run Beryl and friends very well on that
<Uriku> brrr firefox is pretty big on Ram
<Uriku> what about Opera?
<eifzon_> HymnToLife: 128MB RAM?
<variant> eifzon_: post install disable all the stuff it loads at boot like bluetooth support etc
<Uriku> it's extremly lite
<Uriku> light
<HymnToLife> ow, 128 MB might be light indeed
<eifzon_> Uriku: sure, could try it
<variant> HymnToLife: xfce can use beryl
<eifzon_> HymnToLife: i got beryl on my desktop comp
<HymnToLife> an Ubuntu-based system is not what I would recommend on such low hardware. Yes, even Xubuntu
<nexous> Can I have a terminal in windows to connect with my linux notebook?
<haluzak> Toma-: so how can i install it?
<variant> nexous: use putty
<HymnToLife> nexous, SSH ftw
<nexous> variant: okay.
<nexous> HymnToLife: okay.
<stpierre_> connect irc.memphisnet.org
<HymnToLife> what's putty ?
<Toma-> !nvidia | haluzak
<soundray> !nvidia > haluzak, please read the private message from ubotu
<variant> HymnToLife: windows ssh/telnet gui (and more)
<HymnToLife> I see
<eifzon_> HymnToLife: so shall i install debian, then xfce then opera and nothing more?
<Uriku> anyways, do you know a way to run a virus scan from a CD boot (hoping my computer crushing again and again isn't because of some stupid WINDOWS PROBLEM -__-)
<variant> HymnToLife: recently also available for other os's
<eifzon_> or ubuntu + opera.
<ubotu> haluzak: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HymnToLife> who needs a GUI for SSH'ing ?
<variant> HymnToLife: windows users
<HymnToLife> eifzon_, Gnome will work just fine in Debian
<ChinaForge> Hello,I install vmware server on ubuntu 7.04,all is well,but USB device can't detect.
<nexous> So wait, what do I have to install into ubuntu to allow the connection? Both PC's are on the same network.
<eifzon_> HymnToLife: and not on ubuntu
<HymnToLife> no
<HymnToLife> Ubuntu is much heavier
<nexous> What is ssh port in ubuntu feisty?
<mjr> 22, as usual
<HymnToLife> 22, by default
<HymnToLife> like in any other system
<nexous> I just didn't know what the port was, never dealt with ssh.
<Uriku> lol, why not make a DOS floppy and let it run? it's fun
<[ll] okeR> Hello, I'm having a "module" error. Here's the exact error - http://pastebin.ca/493065    if someone can help, I would really apprecite it
<nexous> Having a connection error.
<ChinaForge> Hello,I install vmware server on ubuntu 7.04,all is well,but USB device can't detect.If install USB device before start vmware,USB device can detect.
<HymnToLife> !repeat | ChinaForge
<ubotu> ChinaForge: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nexous> What do I need to install on ubuntu for putty to work?
<eifzon_> HymnToLife: btw, dont you think the alt-cd for ubuntu works?
<[ll] okeR> Hello, I'm having a "module" error. Here's the exact error - http://pastebin.ca/493065    if someone can help, I would really apprecite it
<eifzon_> ok
<HymnToLife> eifzon_, the installer will work but the installed system will be quite slow, unless you do some heavy deboatization work
<HymnToLife> bloat*
<soundray> nexous: you mean in order to connect to ubuntu from another machine running puttyssh?
<nexous> soundray: yes. Just ssh?
<dyrne> ChinaForge: im not sure i understand you problem but there is a setting in vmware to make the specific usb 'port' available. its a dropdown or checkbox you click
<soundray> nexous: yes
<nexous> soundray: okay thanks.
<soundray> nexous: 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<nexous> soundray: i know, thanks though :p
<deCon> nexous: wheres the ssh config file located (the black/white list)
<nexous> deCon: hold i think I have it now.
<deCon> soundray: ssh blacklist/whitelist location?
<eifzon_> HymnToLife: but my father is just going to surf on opera
<eifzon_> nothing more
<soundray> deCon: there is no such thing. What you want to do can be achieved, but you need to familiarize yourself with ssh. man ssh to get started.
<nexous> In samba, how do I allow /var/www/ to be writeable?
<Patoo> Hey
<JJinCO33> is the ubuntu website having issues?
<deCon> soundray: i believe i blacklisted all traffic for ssh before i upgraded to feisty, and i want to make sure/fix that i can now use my phone to ssh in
<SurfnKid> anyone here use screenlets?
<AlexC_> Hey,
<AlexC_> I'm trying to use GaJim to connect to Jabber, and then to MSN - however, I'm not sure how! Can I use my googlemail account?
<PriceChild> AlexC_, google has details on their site
<ChinaForge> dyrne:I setting USB port available already,If I install usb device first,and start vmware,usb device is right.
<AlexC_> PriceChild: I've seen a few links on ubuntuforums about that, however that was for "Google Talk"
<AlexC_> PriceChild: which ... I don't want/need
<PriceChild> they are the same aren't they....?
<PriceChild> name is pricechild@gmail.com
<PriceChild> connect to talk.google.cmo
<PriceChild> *com
<AlexC_> PriceChild: I thought Google Talk was different to Jabber?
<deCon> is there any reason someone would want to set up a proxy on their own box? to go through https and bounce into a blocked site on public puter?
<gluttony> ok, i have managed to connect to my pc from a windows box. is there some way i can acces my comp and see the desktop, not just the terminal?
<PriceChild> deCon, why would you ask?
<PriceChild> gluttony, you can do remote desktop...
<EverythingEvil> if I want to create some doc pages that arent on the wiki yet, how do i go about doing that?
<deCon> PriceChild, just if i'm on my phone at another location like public wifi where they may restrict access, if i could use a proxy on my ubuntu box to get around that if they allow https unblocked
<gluttony> thats what i tried. do i just use win xps remote desktop tool? or is there a way to do it through putty?
<happywithed> Doshite jisatsu to iu nick?
<PriceChild> deCon, Yeah its "possible"
<happywithed> Hello everyone!
<AlexC_> hi
<EverythingEvil> anyone?
<JJinCO33> Is anyone having trouble updating or with the ubuntu website at the moment?
<happywithed> Where do I go for help with ldap
<QuixoticJ> is there a listing somewhere of channels I can visit on this server? possibly something gaming related or just general hang out ?
<PriceChild> JJinCO33, I'm fine atm...
<QuixoticJ>  I want to stay on the same server just find other channels.
<AlexC_> QuixoticJ: #ubuntu-offtopic or type /list
<RainCT> Hi
<QuixoticJ> AH /list is blinding you cant watch the scroll your eyeballs will roll out of your head. ty alexc_
<sidvicius>  i have a problem with Ubuntu ... i have php5-mysql module and MYSQL_SOCKET /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<RainCT> how can I get my IP?
<deCon> how do i set sudo so that it asks for password each time?
<JJinCO33> I keep getting timeouts trying to get to the site and every update from whatever.ubuntu.com fails, some other sites are running fine for me, all software packages are telling me they cannot be authenticated as well.
<QuixoticJ> deCon I think sudo already does that.
<gluttony> <deCon> it should already. mine does
<AlexC_> RainCT: in terminal, ifconfig - or if you are on 7.04 right click the network manager icon and go Connection Information
<deCon> mine does not....it asks every 15 minutes or so
<dr_willis> sudo caches the password for a small amount of time
<QuixoticJ> deCon it only remembers the password a short while after you first put it in.
<dr_willis> could be considered a security issue.
<deCon> right, is there any way to eliminate that
<dr_willis> i would start with 'man sudo' :)
<deCon> dr_willis, which is...?
<dr_willis> yes theres a way.. no i dont know it off hand. :)
<gluttony> how can i see my desktop when remote connect from a windows machine?
<lee__> hi, is there any GUI application to easily config GRUB?
<dr_willis>  The file /usr/share/doc/sudo/OPTIONS describes the options used for building the Debian version of sudo, some of which change default behaviors documented elsewhere in this document.
<zilly66> how do i have start up with my computer?
<Pupen1> What options are normally passed to the mount of /home? (anybody with /home in a separate partition can show me the fstab line?)
<dr_willis> hmm.. wonder if its a compiled in feature.
<dr_willis> Pupen1,  i normallu use the 'defaults' option.
<RainCT> AlexC_: thanks
<Pupen1> dr_willis: but what does Ubuntu use when installed as that?
<usser|work> Pupen1 sure
<dougie> Ok on my camera always auto mounted on my laptop but here it's not and when i go to file browser it showes up in the device list like the "Places" area but when i tell it to mount it says "Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume"
<usser|work> Pupen1: http://pastebin.ca/493098
<Stormx2> dougie: Hmm... my camera uses the gnome camera manager... usually you can't see the files directly?
<dr_willis>   /dev/hdc1 /home ext3 defaults 0 1
<Pupen1> usser|work: thanks.
<dr_willis> would be alli can rember using.
<dougie> Stormx2, usually it mounts just like a drive or what not and i can view the picture just like on my removable hard drive
<deCon> how do i find/make/append a blacklist to ssh
<RainCT> how can I get access to shell on a remote PC?
<dr_willis> deCon, blocking specific ips from sshing in?
<dr_willis> RainCT,  install the ssh server. (assuming the remote is running linux) and use ssh client on the local box.
<linux__alien> is bmp and bmpx same?
<fiskapa> hi #ubuntu
<kevin> i have connected a hard drive with windows on it and NTFS file system and altho i can take files off the drive i cannot put files on it as it says i dont have permssion how do i change that??
<fiskapa> where would one find a ubuntu cd in paris?
<dr_willis> !info bmpx
<ubotu> bmpx: Beep Media Player eXperimental. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3261 kB, installed size 8888 kB
<gluttony> how can i see my desktop when remote connect from a windows machine?
<dr_willis> !info bmp
<ubotu> Package bmp does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<RainCT> dr_willis: that's openssh-server?
<deCon> dr_willis: yes, or "block all" ...i tihnk i used a similar option a while ago, and now i want to change it
<dr_willis> gluttony,  vnc is handy for that. kde and gnome both have remote-desktop clients also. but ive never used those
<dr_willis> deCon,  the sshd config file has those options. Or you could use firewall blocking rules.
<gluttony> and is vnc free?
<usser|work> gluttony sure
<dr_willis> gluttony,  100% free/gpl :)
<gluttony> gpl?
<dr_willis> there are some variants for windows thats not gpl'ed i think
<dr_willis> !gpl
<ubotu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<deCon> dr_willis: where is the sshd config located?
<QuixoticJ> is it possible to make my client remember the channels I have open right now so next time I open xchat they are all there ?
<dr_willis> deCon,  just a guess.. i think /etc/ssh or similer.
<dyrne> gluttony: for windows i normally just download the client from tightvnc
<gluttony> <dr_willis> and can it be installed to a removable drive and run on multipul comps?
<dr_willis> I like the 'ultravnc' for windows.
<dr_willis> gluttony,  no idea. there may be a 'stand alone' version at tha one web site.  that has a lot of programs with that feature.
<usser|work> i agree ultravnc rocks my world
<kevin> i have connected a hard drive with windows on it and NTFS file system and altho i can take files off the drive i cannot put files on it as it says i dont have permssion how do i change that??
<dr_willis> amazing how what used to be standard.. is now a special feature. (runable from removeable media is now the exception)
<eifzon> if i got a p2 400mhz 128mb 4gb hdd geforce 4400, can i install ubuntu alternative cd with any gui?
<usser|work> kevin: !ntfs-3g
<fawaz> hi.. i installed ubuntu on my laptop but i can't get me SD card slot to be detected
<LjL> eifzon: little low on RAM, but yes you can. try xubuntu.
<gluttony> <dr_willis> only reason i ask is because i dont want to have to install software on my friends comp
<kevin> i have installed that 3g thing but still it does not work
<eifzon> LjL: isnt fluxbox less?
<RainCT> dr_willis: installed ssh on both and openssh-server on remote but if I do   ssh user:ipaddr    it says connection refused, what's wrong?
<LjL> eifzon: possibly, but fluxbuntu isn't an official ubuntu flavor afaik. but sure.
<dr_willis> http://portableapps.com/  - has a collection of apps that are runable from a usb drive - without instlling.
<dr_willis> RainCT,  i just do 'ssh ip#'
<eifzon> ok :)
<dyrne> eifzon: id get xubuntu install cd and maybe install fluxbox but honestly id try vector linux or one of the other slackware based distros with some package management
<fawaz> anyone knows how to install SD reader drivers on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> http://portableapps.com/  is one of those MUST rember sites. :)
<sidvicius> anybody can help me
<sidvicius> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect] : Can't create UNIX socket (24) in /var/www/virtual/puertodeportivo.cl/htdocs/intranet/class/Sql.class.php on line 34
<sidvicius> what does it means?
<dr_willis> fawaz,  laptop with a built in sd reader/multi memory card reader?
<eifzon> but when i am installing ubuntu threw the alternative cd? can i choose what gui i want
<fawaz> yes dr_willis
<RainCT> dr_willis: same (if with # you mean as root)
<deCon> dr_willis: how do i set up port forwarding for ssh?
<dr_willis> fawaz,  some  laptops dont have that stuff fully supported yet.
<dr_willis> RainCT,  dont login directly as root. i mean do a 'ssh 192.148.2.3' or whatver and type in a users name/password.
<dyrne> eifzon: yeah. though it will install ubuntu-desktop by default.  you can type 'server' at prompt when it boots then just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop after the install
<dr_willis> deCon,  somthing ive never had to do. cant help ya. I belive theres a lot of guides/docs ondoing that specific task hopwever.
<openlad> soundray: i think update was successful but it never asked of cdrom.
<eifzon> when is the prompt? :P
<fawaz> dr_willis: how do i knwo id my laptop support it?
<usser|work> deCon just forward 22 port
<dyrne> eifzon: id download the xubuntu alternate cd instead. it will be much more straight forward
<BennyA> where can I disable gnome-infos by mouse-over?
<DrLaunch> How can I set Beryl to run on start up?
<dougie> Ok on my camera always auto mounted on my laptop but here it's not and when i go to file browser it showes up in the device list like the "Places" area but when i tell it to mount it says "Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume"
<dr_willis> fawaz,  google for your specific laptop. as far as i know MY laptop has only support for a few of the 'slots' on its reader. so i bought one of those $5 usb-342-in-one readers.
<RainCT> dr_willis:  rainct@[???] :~$ ssh [xx.xxx.xx.xxx]    ssh: connect to host [xx.xxx.xx.xxx]  port 22: Connection refused
<dr_willis> RainCT,  check the logs on the server. it may be blocking it with its firewall or other rules/security options.
<deCon> i'm looking to hop on a proxy...anyone point me in a good direction for a proxy list?
<dr_willis> RainCT,  also be sure the server is running ssh service. (and its currently running)
<RedACE> you usually won't get a connection refused by a firewall
<RedACE> firewalls typically just drop the packet and you'll timeout
<RedACE> sounds like the daemon isn't running
<fawaz> dr_willis: well i think i have to buy those thingies as well cuz as far as i know sony vaio laptops don't support linux at all.. at least in the esupport web site there is not drivers what so ever for linux
<RedACE> fawaz: don't be silly
<dr_willis> fawaz,  a lot of laptops dont have full support for that feature - sadly. they cant just use a usb one.
<fawaz> redACE: i'm not i'm serious
<dr_willis> linux runs good on my older vaio laptop. :)
<fawaz> mylaptop has bio scanner as well i am afraid i might loose on that aswell
<deCon> dr_willis: is openSSH the same as the aptitude ssh?
<tondar> hello all
<dr_willis> a lot of the issues with laptops are the specific 'chipset/card' thats being used as the media reader is not supported.
<dr_willis> !info openssh
<ubotu> Package openssh does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> !info ssh
<tondar> is there a smart folders port to gnome?
<oldude67> is there a list of laptops somewhere that are supported under ubuntu?
<deCon> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<tondar> "Smart Folders"
<fawaz> how about bio scanner is is that same with those SD readers?
<deCon> !info openssh
<ubotu> Package openssh does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> oldude67,  thers a laptop forum i belive and wiki page.   Given the varity of laptops.. its always a risk. heh .
<RedACE> sudo apt-get install ssh
<Familien> Hi all, how do I install Broadcom tg3 driver into ubuntu ?
<dyrne> deCon: what are you trying to find out?
<tondar> any ? Smart Folders
<QuixoticJ> in x chat can I make it remember the channels I have open so I dont have to find them again next time I open x chat?
<tondar> yes
<deCon> dyrne: how to install openSSH to use instead of regular
<tondar> you could
<Smygis__> !info openssl
<RainCT> dr_willis, RedACE:  to start it would it be  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start?  this says   * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server... [fail] 
<RedACE> sudo apt-get install ssh
<ubotu> openssl: Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8c-4build1 (feisty), package size 977 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<Familien> I use Ubuntu server 6.06.1 LTP
<tondar> right click the channel and then check auto connect
<RedACE> RainCT: Check your logs
<RainCT> RedACE: ok, where are they located?
<RedACE> /var/log
<PepperBob> Familien, this one should be precompiled
<gluttony> <dr_willis>i found one portable desktop connection thing, but its putty portable
<w4ett> so after crying the ati woes for awhile, I'm looking to replace my vid card with nvidia...what is the minimal needed for compiz & Beryl to be used effectively?
<nexous> I'm using rsync in Putty, I transferred a folder, but I can't find it on my windows pc.
<deCon> why use ssh client vs server? don't i need both?
<RainCT> RedACE: do you know on what file? (I don't have direct access to the other PC and it's owner knows like nothing about computing :p)
<deCon> w4ett: probably a geforce4 6XXX series
<dougie> Ok my camera always auto mounted on my laptop but here on my desktop it's not and when i go to file browser it showes up in the device list like the "Places" area but when i tell it to mount it says "Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume"
<RedACE> RainCT: messages I'd assume
* DuckFart runs beryl on 6200 nvidia perfectly well
<deCon> w4ett: but  i believe you can get the nicer ones for fairly decent prices (8XXX series)
<Familien> PepperBob: is it in the kernel: 2.6.15-28-386 ? (That is Ubuntu server 6.06.1 LTS)
<RedACE> hmm there are openssh-client and openssh-server packages
<PepperBob> Familien, try modprobe -l | grep tg3
<oldude67> so can someone tell me how to split this hard drive without losing my ubuntu, so that i can add another distro?
<PepperBob> Familien, that's the module for Broadcom tg3 iirc
<w4ett> deCon: looking at a budget card....gonna upgrade the whole system in 6 months
<tondar> any port to Smart Folders????
<tondar> please
<linux__alien> i installed bmp media player but unable to get the effects plugin and skins installed
<linux__alien> where do i get it from
<plutonium> i installed amule when i try to get the list server the gui disappear can anyone help
<RedACE> wtf is Smart Folders?
<Familien> PepperBob: /lib/modules/2.6.15-28-server/kernel/drivers/net/tg3.ko
<kevin> nvidia 6200 are only cost pennies these days
<ssburlea> I need drivers for the RTL8185 , any ideas? It is the Realtek zebra 8185 Wireless NIC
<zilly66> could someone help me in having GAIM/Pidgin start when my computer boots?
<PepperBob> Familien, so you got it i guess
<tondar> RedACE: k
<keiwc> hey
<tondar> RedACE: lemme explain
<RedACE> what do you mean "k"? I asked a question
<DuckFart> w4ett: UK20/$US40 for 6200 nivida here in the UK...
<w4ett> kevin:  so a 6xxx series will render ok?
<keiwc> does anyone know where to get custum blue icons for ubuntu desktop?
<tondar> RedACE:  Smart Folders contain documents grouped together based on search criteria that you define instead of their physical location
<PepperBob> Familien, what's your problem with that...?
<nexous> I'm using rsync in Putty, I transferred a folder, but I can't find it on my windows pc.
<Familien> PepperBob: Ok Hmm
<dougie> Beryl worked fine on my ATI X700 Mobility....should be fine with the 6xxx series
<kevin> well i have a 6800GT and its fine but 6200 should be ok
<Poisson_Pilote> hi all
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<Felarin> i'm using 6600 GT, Beryl is fine on it as well.
<keiwc> does anyone know where to get custum blue icons for ubuntu desktop?
<oriez> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<Poisson_Pilote> I currently have a big problem with Ubuntu, some of my files just disappeared
<w4ett> dougie:  running into the xorg 7.2 legacy driver problem....
<RedACE> sounds like a horrible waste of resources
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<usser|work> zilly66 whats the problem
<w4ett> on feisty
<Felarin> keiwc: try www.gnome-look.org
<dougie> hmm
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<dougie> idk i'm using the beta drivers on my 8500gt
<tondar> RedACE: are you trying to help or what?
<zilly66> usser|work i want to have GAIM/Pidgin start up when my computer starts
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<nexous> Stop spamming
<zilly66> usser|work is there a setting to do that?
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<PepperBob> KiloHertz, are you okay??
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<RedACE> Kilo: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Felarin> it's such a retarded qn KiloHertz, explains why no one is responding
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<tondar> KiloHertz: STOP
<Felarin> you want intelligent answers, ask intelligent qns
<[ll] okeR> Hello, I'm having a "module" error. Here's the exact error - http://pastebin.ca/493065    if someone can help, I would really apprecite it
<dougie> w4eet, idk i'm using the beta drivers on my 8500gt
<ssburlea> !realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PepperBob> Why don't we have a ANTI-SPAM bot in here?
<emet> KiloHertz: try "ctrl-alt-backspace"
<dougie> w4ett, idk i'm using the beta drivers on my 8500gt
<dougie> lol
<nexous> PepperBob: I was just wondering the same thing.
<usser|work> zilly66: should be hang one
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<usser|work> *on
<Familien> PepperBob: The problem is that I use drbl (http://drbl.sourceforge.net/) and drbl tells me that I do not have a network driver for that network card I have i the client machine
<Felarin> thats it, i'm adding him to ignore
<RedACE> KiloHertz: open a terminal and do ctrl+alt+backspace
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<RedACE> KiloHertz: open a terminal and do ctrl+alt+backspace
<zilly66> usser|work thanks, take your time
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<RedACE> KiloHertz: open a terminal and do ctrl+alt+backspace
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<RedACE> KiloHertz: open a terminal and do ctrl+alt+backspace
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<RedACE> KiloHertz: open a terminal and do ctrl+alt+backspace
<KiloHertz> Hey how do I get to the software properties from the terminal in ubuntu?
<RedACE> oh sure kick me and not him?
<w4ett> dougie:  mine is an ati 9200.....3d quit when I did a clean install of feisty....
<dougie> .....can somone ban him or something thats annoying
<RedACE> idiot
<PepperBob> Can anyone kill -9 KiloHertz ?
<deCon> !info openssl
<ubotu> openssl: Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8c-4build1 (feisty), package size 977 kB, installed size 2304 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@idkfa.ws.its.uwo.ca]  by LjL
<dougie> w4ett, ohh i used the ATI binary drivers and XGL to run beryl
<deCon> !info sslc
<ubotu> Package sslc does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<deCon> !info ssl
<dougie> w4ett, that was on my laptop
<nexous> How do I set my windows directory in Putty?
<ubotu> Package ssl does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<tondar> hey PriceChild
<KiloHertz> MAC OS LINUX
<felix> hi, I'm wondering if anyone here has connected an old record player to their ubuntu box and managed to play through the pc speakers?
<w4ett> dougie:  had no luck with the ati legacy drivers...had to use the opensource radeon instaed
<tondar> PriceChild: you know anything about smart folders on osx, any port for it (gnome)
<tondar> ?
<mc44> KiloHertz: please stop
<PriceChild> tondar, what makes them smart?
<dougie> w4ett, did you just apt-get install xorg-drivers-fglrx and then get the restricted modules package?
<usser|work> zilly66: hm turns out this option is not in pidgin, weird use gnome autostart facilities
<tondar> PriceChild: they grab files that I define in a config file and store them
<zilly66> usser|work should i put in a bug report?
<PriceChild> tondar, in english?
<tondar> PriceChild: k, hold
<w4ett> dougie:  yea...system locks up when I glxgears......lol
<dougie> ...hmm
<tondar> PriceChild: Smart Folders contain documents grouped together based on search criteria that you define instead of their physical location.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@idkfa.ws.its.uwo.ca]  by LjL
<dougie> sounds like a problem with your video cards 3d rendering lol
<w4ett> dougie:  aparrently the new xorg 7.2 is incompatable
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<PriceChild> tondar, so like tagging?
<dougie> w4ett, is that included with feisty? Because I ran feisty on my laptop just fine.
<deCon> how i install in cli from a http location?
<tondar> PriceChild: yes
<w4ett> dougie: the forum is full or horror stories
<dougie> w4ett, with the fglrx drivers
<tondar> PriceChild: These folders are actually dynamically updated by the Spotlight engine to contain content that match certain criteria. For example, this could be used to give you a folder containing all the Word documents containing the word "smith" that have been edited within the last 7 days. Smart Folders are created by saving a Spotlight search, which records the search criteria in a Property list file with a .savedSearch extension and, by default, saves the
<tondar> m in the "/Users/username/Library/Saved Searches" folder.
<usser|work> zilly66: no its not there, suggesting u to use gnome or kde autostart tools
<tondar> PriceChild: this is on the mac osx I want something like it for gnome
<PriceChild> tondar, I don't know off by heart but I'm sure something out there will do that
<w4ett> dougie:  I never could get the fglrx drivers to work with my card
<tondar> PriceChild: I've been searching for a day now
<tondar> PriceChild: no luck
<tondar> :(
<deCon> how do i download and install a tar.gz file from http location???
<w4ett> dougie: 9200se
<gubluntu> whats a console application i can use to edit replace a line of text... e.g.   curl -s http://www.website.com | grep "Hello" | SOMETHING -regex "<(.|\n)+?>" ""             would produce "Hello", not "<TD>Hello</TD>"
<sidvicius> anybody can help me ..
<usser|work> tondar u mean kerry beagle desktop search
<LjL> gubluntu: man sed
<sidvicius> what does it means Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect] : Can't create UNIX socket (24) in /var/www/virtual/puertodeportivo.cl/htdocs/intranet/class/Sql.class.php on line 34
<dougie> w4ett, ah yeah older....ok
<ALDI> hi guys, just installed ubuntu via live cd on a complete seperate hd. ubuntu didn't install any bootloader, so that after the reboot after the installation windows starts :-( any idea?
<tondar> PriceChild: kerry?
<tondar> usser|work: kerry
<dougie> Ok my camera always auto mounted on my laptop but here on my desktop it's not and when i go to file browser it showes up in the device list like the "Places" area but when i tell it to mount it says "Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume"
<tondar> usser|work: nope got beagle already
<w4ett> dougie:  worked great on edgyy tho...lol
<tondar> !info kerry
<usser|work> tondar: oh hows smart folders different? is there are any additional functionality??
<ubotu> kerry: a KDE frontend for the Beagle desktop search daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.2.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 291 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<dougie> w4ett, well idk downgrade lol...not really too much that edgy doesn't have that feisty does
<LjL> gubluntu: specifically (not tried), that one should be curls -s http://blah | sed "s/\<.\|\n)+?\>//g"
<tondar> usser|work: ok its like when I save something like myname-filename.ext it goes to myname folder which is a smart folder
<w4ett> dougie:  funny thing is that in the beta for feisty...3D worked ok
<gubluntu> LjL: thanks looking into it now
<usser|work> tondar: omg thats shweet
<w4ett> dougie:  figure that out.
<tondar> usser|work: yeah
<tondar> usser|work: brb
<dougie> w4ett, hmm was it not xorg 7.2 then?
<dunlop> anyone could give me 3 reasons wy to learn python?
<tondar> usser|work: you find anything pm me
<usser|work> tondar ok
<PriceChild> dunlop, no they can't
<dunlop> lol ok
<PriceChild> dunlop, you learn it if you want to.
<dunlop> ....
<usser|work> tondar i cant pm though im not registered =)
<tondar> usser|work: k
<tondar> usser|work:
<w4ett> dougie: this has me puzzled......this happened after clean install from shipit disk....
<w4ett> same xconf files and drivers
<gubluntu> LjL: sed: -e expression #1, char 1: unknown command: `<'
<maza_> connect #turbojugend_olari
<maza_> quit
<LjL> gubluntu, you mistyped something, as that command doesn't give me errors (although it doesn't do what you wanted it to)
<w4ett> dougie: well it's off to pricewatch for a new nvidia
<dougie> w4ett, there you go :) i got my 8500gt for like 109 off newegg....its really nice! has that ram cache thing so it actually has 512mb of video ram but it uses 256 of it for cacheing
<w4ett> dougie:  thans fer ur help
<blunt_> hi. im having a problem using a microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard (usb), whenever I try type once the cd has booted up it takes the first letter i type and just loops it and nothing else will work
<jayson> hi people, have a ubuntu channel in brazilian language ?
<CheshireViking> !br | jayson
<w4ett> dougie: be back soon
<ubotu> jayson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<monaleilani> Hi, I upgraded to Feisty and my login manager and panels are gone.
<rimey57> hi, I'm a newbie
<rimey57> I need help
<SurfnKid> welcome to the jungle
<ewathing1on> ...we've got fun and games...
<rimey57> is there anyone here that can help me?
<monaleilani> I have to drop to the shell and log in to a specific user then startx, and then I get my desktop but no panels
<usser|work> rimey57 ask your question
<mo0osah> are there any gui clients that update dns at dyndns.org?
<PepperBob> rimey57, don't ask to ask.
<rimey57> I just started to install ubuntu
<rimey57> latest version
<monaleilani> Anyone? Should I just reinstall something?
<rimey57> then it says cannot install
<monaleilani> I suspect it's my fault, I had custom login manager and theme
<rimey57> no screen found
<rimey57> what is it means?
<PepperBob> rimey57, it couldn't probably load the graphics driver...
<Frogzoo> can anyone point me to a howto to set the mount options udev uses for my pcmcia flash card?
<jayson> hi people, how i can test my processor and Mother Board ?
<zaggynl> My USB drive doesn't get auto-mounted, could anyone help me on this?
<monaleilani> Figures.
<usser|work> mo0osah afraid not, theres only a script
<zaggynl> I don't want to manually mount it each time :(
<rimey57> then how can I fix it?
<yimmmy> helo
<ewathing1on> rimey57: how far did you get on the install?
<monaleilani> Hi, I upgraded to Feisty and my login manager and panels are gone.
<Frogzoo> jayson: choose the memtest option from the grub screen at boot
<monaleilani> I have to drop to the shell and log in to a specific user then startx, and then I get my desktop but no panels
<yimmmy> dose any one here use azureas
<PepperBob> rimey57, just curious which graphics adapter are you using? know that?
<usser|work> mo0osah: some broadband routers come with dyndns client builtin
<jayson> Frogzoo memtest tests only memory, right ?
<monaleilani> I suspect it's my fault, I had custom login manager and theme
<rimey57> just starting up the installation from boot up cd
<usser|work> mo0osah check if u have one of those
<PepperBob> rimey57, using a notebook=
<rimey57> I'm using ati mobility radeon  x1400
<Frogzoo> jayson: tests a lot of cpu functionality as well
<Hugolp> Hi, anyone knows if theres any problem to have Ubuntu and Kubuntu in the same computer but diferent patitions?
<rimey57> I'm using acer aspire 5560 notebook
<yimmmy> any one here use azures torrent client
<Frogzoo> jayson: you probly can find a version of prime for linux
<jayson> Frogzoo when i run memtest, my pc break down
<PriceChild> Hugolp, perfectly fine
<mo0osah> usser|work how do i do that?
<Frogzoo> jayson: oh that's bad
<monaleilani> Wow, it's amazing
<Hugolp> thanks PriceChild
<jayson> Frogzoo i test memory, and its ok, maybe processor or mb ?
<usser|work> mo0osah do u have broadband(cable,dsl)??
<mo0osah> yes adsl
<usser|work> mo0osah: how many computers are in your house?
<monaleilani> If I had the money I'd pay $250 to talk to ubuntu tech support, but I guess I'm screwed
<yimmmy> any one here use azures torrent client
<PepperBob> yimmmy, what's your problem?
<mo0osah> yimmmy i used to
<rimey57> I try to find it in the web.... they did mention about xorg.conf.... but I have no idea what is it all about
<yimmmy> im getting slow downloads since i switched to linux
<rimey57> I've remove second partition of my hdd (use to be Vista)
<yimmmy> it was fine with windows
<PepperBob> rimey57, if the live cd has problem it might be difficult to fix. it reads as it wouldn't be able to load a module for the graphics adapter
<rimey57> so do you mean something wrong with the cd?
<rimey57> can I use check the cd for defect option to check it?
<mo0osah> usser|work, 1 desktop and one notebook
<PepperBob> rimey57, sounds like a missing module? notebooks can be quite painful...
<usser|work> mo0osah they all connected to the adsl? through a router?
<jayson> Frogzoo my problem maybe a problem with hd ?
<gubluntu> can i pass variables in an alias?     i.e.   alias acs='apt-cache search $1'                     where  "acs gnome"   will work?
<yimmmy> ??
<PepperBob> yimmmy, i don't think that's a "linux" problem
<rimey57> pepperbob, I'm really newbie at this, how to the module get missing?
<yimmmy> are you sure
<rimey57> I just download the iso from the net.....
<Ayabara> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<yimmmy> dose anybody mod here
<mo0osah> usser|work yes
<yimmmy> you mod the xbox
<mo0osah> usser|work I'm running the server on the notebook which always stays on
<seraphim> gubluntu: just do alias acs='sudo apt-cache search'
<usser|work> mo0osah: and desktop is connected through the notebook
<SurfnKid> guys how can i copy a large amount of files of different format onto one folder. All those files are on separate folder, I'd just like to do a 'locate...' and dump in a folder
<mo0osah> usser|work no the router
<mo0osah> usser|work I move alot so my ip changes
<rimey57> what shud I do? re-download the iso again and give it another try?
<gubluntu> seraphim: not a good example.. i want to pass something in the command
<usser|work> mo0osah: whats te model/make of the router?
<freezone> hello guys
<PepperBob> rimey57, no... i'm not saying that this is the error... it's just that this is one possibility
<mo0osah> netgear ... something
<PepperBob> rimey57, it's hard to analyse without concrete logs or something
<yimmmy> dose any body mod the xbox with linux as there os
<mo0osah> usser|work right now i'm at home but usually i'm in my college and connect without a router
<seraphim> gubluntu: that's not an alias anymore ;) try writing a small bash-script
<freezone> after plugging in my web blaster usb cam it seems to be detected correctly. but when i list /dev/sdb till /dev/sdz (hdd is /dev/sda) i get no results. but there are lots of pics on there. http://pastebin.ca/493194
<freezone> any hints please?
<yimmmy> dose any body mod the xbox with linux as there os
<rimey57> pepperbob, tell me what I shud do...
<rimey57> it did says something is already loaded but no screen found
<ubuntuEdgy> hii all
<PepperBob> rimey57, well it's unlikely that the module is missing... can't read about problems...
<mo0osah> usser|work i just installed configured groftpd, when I connect to 127.0.0.1, it works but when I use the actual ip address it doesnt work...
<Frogzoo> freezone: graphics -> gthumb -> import photos
<rimey57> mmmm
<usser|work> mo0osah: u have to forward ftp ports from router  to your server
<PepperBob> rimey57, which version do you try to install again?
<yimmmy> dose any body mod the xbox with linux as there os
<yimmmy> >
<yimmmy> ?
<jayson> how i can debug xorg in ubuntu feisty ?
<soso> upnp nix forward
<rimey57> ubuntu 7.04
<PepperBob> rimey57, 32bit i guess?
<rimey57> yup
<usser|work> mo0osah: if u take your notebook server with you everywhere then reouter based dundns client wont work
<freezone> Frogzoo, that does not help until i am able to mount the cam like a flash drive
<Frogzoo> jayson: look for lines starting with EE in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yimmmy> guess not
<Frogzoo> freezone: have you tried it?
<Woody_> how can i install my nvidia driver?
<rimey57> mmm, i ran the same cd to my other pc, seems ok... able to ran and go to the desktop
<Woody_> how can i install my nvidia legacy driver?
<rimey57> I guese there's nothing wrong with the cd
<mo0osah> usser|work ok...
<jayson> Frogzoo this is not the problem, the programs don't write is this archive. the programs crash with this message "XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :0.0" or "XIO:  fatal IO error 2 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :0.0"
<rimey57> something wrong with this notebook
<mo0osah> usser|work dyndns.org has a couple clients that can be used but I dont know how to set them up
<freezone> Frogzoo, you can import pictures from existing filesystems into gthumb. but since my problem is to mount that cam it does not help what you suggest
<rimey57> actually its not a cd.... it's a dvd, will it make any different?
<Frogzoo> freezone: maybe you should try it first
<beanie> is it possible to get the 2.6.22 from gutsy and install it on feisty?
<premier__> hello, I'm having trouble with some videos... It seems to have started since I installed medibuntu... anyway, I hear a lot of popping on the audio, and the video changes resolution randomly
<premier__> this is for videos that played perfectly before
<Ayabara> what's a good app for getting images from a nokia phone using bluetooth?
<usser|work> mo0osah: i remember trying them out back in the day, never got them to work
<Woody_> how can i install my nvidia legacy driver?
<freezone> Frogzoo, you dont get it?
<yimmmy> i need to know every thing about web making and video editing with linux
<usser|work> mo0osah: what can i say im dumb'
<mo0osah> usser|work hehe
<fawaz> how can i find the manufacturer and the model of my build in camera?
<mo0osah> usser|work so the server I'm running would work when i'm not behind a router?
<SurfnKid> i just found a bunch of files
<steel_lady> Please I need help with one installation, some strange chmod problem
<SurfnKid> now how can i copy them all to a folder
<usser|work> mo0osah yep, when u have a public ip it should, try connecting directly to dls modem
<SurfnKid> it doesnt provide an option to copy files and paste
<usser|work> mo0osah: but then again it will work from behind the router too, u just need to setup port forwarding
<fawaz> anyone knows how to find the manufacturer and the model of the camera build in my laptop?
<usser|work> mo0osah i think netgear routers setup can be accessed at 192.168.0.1 by default
<yimmmy> any body know
<yimmmy> i need to know every thing about web making and video editing with linux
<steel_lady>  make install
<steel_lady> chmod g+w
<steel_lady> chmod: missing operand after `g+w'
<steel_lady> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<steel_lady> make: *** [install]  Error 1
<rimey57> pepperbob, is there anything I can do? or my notebook really can't support ubuntu?
<assasukasse> i have a big problem, nautilus doesn't want to open my home folder, but can open all the other ones, if i try to open my home it crashes telling me something about bonobo-activation-server
<FOAD> Someone please help: a few minutes after starting the kubuntu-desktop all gdk apps start segfaulting when I try to run them (before that it all seems ok). No such problem when booting ubuntu?
<assasukasse> what should i do
<usser|work> steel_lady chmod needs an operand =)
<mo0osah> usser|work how do i see my lan ip?
<usser|work> steel_lady a file that u chmodding
<mo0osah> usser|work for port forwarding
<PepperBob> rimey57, it _can_ be that your notebook troubles. I doubt that it's the graphics adapter - i have not read any problems dealing with this graphics cards, so...
<usser|work> mo0osah ifconfig
<steel_lady> usser|work, I am not doing chmod! I just do make install and it gives me that crazy chmod message
<rimey57> I found this, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3287
<fulld> do I want to use /dev/md0 or /dev/md/0 ?
<yimmmy> error 100
<yimmmy> ?
<usser|work> steel_lady haha omg, weird
<rimey57> exactly just like my error
<BlackBsd> anyone have any idea how i can fix my mouse,  its very sensitve,  almost unusable.
<rimey57> but I don't understand and figure out about the solution
<BlackBsd> i bearly touch it and it moves the entire length of the monitor
<zaggynl> My USB drive doesn't get auto-mounted, could anyone help me on this?
<steel_lady> usser|work I am trying for a week already to install that shit and I can not do work without it. I am begging for somebody to help me!
<BlackBsd> i have tried xset m
<yimmmy> xbox modding programs is there a list
<BlackBsd> with no luck
<yimmmy> ?????
<BlackBsd> zaggynl, its probally an issue with udev..
<usser|work> steel_lady whats the program
<assasukasse> someone can help me?
<BlackBsd> maybe there are docs on automounting.
<mo0osah> usser|work for port forwarding do i use inet ip or bcast ip?
<yimmmy> list
<steel_lady> usser|work it is astronomy package miriad
<zaggynl> BlackBsd, so, should I restart that service?
<PepperBob> rimey57, you could use the alternative (text) installer and when you got the base system you could try to solve the error
<assasukasse> i have a problem, nautilus doesn't let me browse my home folder anymore, when i try to do it crashes telling me to stop bonobo-activation-server and restart nautilus, wich i did
<usser|work> mo0osah inet the one that doesnt end with 255
<jessezhao> hi,i want to found one desktop rss reader on my new ubuntu desktop.
<assasukasse> with no luck
<BlackBsd> well, not if you have not made changes to the service..
<jessezhao> who can help me.
<BlackBsd> im not really sure.
<rimey57> mmm
<rimey57> ok
<mo0osah> ok
<BlackBsd> but i know it has to do with udev, maybe even dbus
<rimey57> I give it a try
<PepperBob> rimey57, but when you say you are new to all this, this will be a little longer way to go...
<jessezhao> i want to found one desktop rss reader on my new ubuntu desktop except lifera
<rimey57> thanks pepperbob
<rimey57> I did saw the option
<yimmmy> no list
<yimmmy> ?
<rimey57> I better give it a try first
<steel_lady> usser|work i know that nobody is familiar with miriad but I am desperate really
<rimey57> thanks
<heroin> Hi i wish to create a shortcut for launching wine ~/game.exe
<heroin> how do i do that
<Woody_> can someone please help me in installing the NVIDIA GLX LEGACY drivers?
<PepperBob> rimey57, np. i suggest read every step carefully. won't be to tough. at least you should be able to boot the base system.
<Over88> salve a tutti
<nickrud> heroin, right click the desktop (or panel) and select create launcher
<heroin> nickrud:  i tried that but it seem 2 work
<nickrud> heroin, try using absolute paths: /usr/bin/wine /home/<you>/game
<assasukasse> is there someone that can help me about this crap nautilus bug?
<pyrops> sorry can u help me with
<heroin> nickrud:  ok one moment
<pyrops> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<pyrops> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<felix> earlier on I asked if anyone had an old record player working through ubuntu, didn't get an answer so I decided to research it a bit more. Turns out I didn't need a fancy audio playing program, I just plugged it in and once I'd remembered to enable my line-in :P it was automatically pumping out. I don't even have an audio app open at the moment. I'm so happy at the moment. 80's record players under ubuntu feisty  ---- just work :D:D
<Pally> do you guys have .realplayerrc in /usr/lib/realplay-10.0.8/share/default
<sorsis> any tomcat experts? http://pastebin.ca/493045
<yimmmy> can some one direct me to were i can get some help
<sorsis> yimmmy: with what?
<heroin> nickrud: that worked :) ~ was the problem
<cbs> whats the easiest way to put an avi on a cd or dvd for viewing in a dv dplayer?
<tim167> hi all, i'm trying to build alsa firmware on ubuntustudio but i get 'c compiler cannot create executables' am i missing something ?
<cbs> dvd*
<nickrud> heroin, good
<yimmmy> with modding
<pyrops> nevermind!!!
<yimmmy> apps for linux
<SurfnKid> how do I export an image to SVG? from PNG or JPG?
<nickrud> pyrops, so did you run the dpkg command?
<sidvicius> help me, what does it means Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect] : Can't create TCP/IP socket (24) in /var/www/virtual/puertodeportivo.cl/htdocs/intranet/class/Sql.class.php on line 34
<sorsis> yimmmy: be more specific
<pyrops> yeh it blocked but i got it back to work
<yimmmy> i need xbox modding apps for linux
<pyrops> the java plugin for mozilla???
<ubuntuEdgy> SurfnKid: use gimp
<SurfnKid> ubuntuEdgy, i am, where's the svg option to save
<nickrud> pyrops, yeah, but sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pyrops> nickrud:  yeh
<nickrud> pyrops, oh, nm me :)
<pyrops> hehe :D
<Familien> PepperBob: Do you think that I can lookup the tg3 driver in this kernel  2.6.15-28-386 " cat /tftpboot/nbi_img/kernel_version_in_initrd.txt -> 2.6.15-28-386" I i'm not sure that the tg3 driver is in this kernel
<aidehua> What is bind9 doing listening on udp port 33233?
<sorsis> yimmmy: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page
<sorsis> pyrops: 64bit system?
<ubuntuEdgy> SurfnKid: the file must have .png on its name , like ubuntu_logo.png
<Woody_> void^: you there?
<pyrops> nop
<rosaschwarzenbac> hi, i have Apple Color OneScanner 600/27 ... i looked at the project page and saw that it is supported (weakly) but enough for me... when i run xsane, it shows that there is no device detected
<yimmmy> no i need programs for the computer
<sorsis> pyrops: should be package in repos
<ubuntuEdgy> SurfnKid:  click save ass then name it with .png at the end
<sorsis> yimmmy: for what?
<yimmmy> no i need xbox programs for the computer
<PepperBob> Familien, what do you mean? we saw the module right in you module direcory?!
<sorsis> yimmmy: be more specific
<sorsis> yimmmy: in old xbox you transferred files with ftp to xbox
<yimmmy> i dont know any of them xlinkai  quix craction    dot halo
<SurfnKid> ubuntuEdgy, ive got the filename as name.png..  I'd like to save it to .svg
<neo_> Hey guys, quick question: When I initially installed Edgy Eft, when I botted up, I only saw one kernel to load from (and windows, because I was dualbooting). However, the more I use Linux, particulary, the more I update it, there seem to be more and more kernels in the list. What is this? And how do I clean out the ones I odn't use?
<heroin> who helped me like 1 second ago?
<heroin> with the shortcut?
<Woody_> does anyone here knows how to install nvidia graphics on Fiesty? please reply!
<ubuntuEdgy> SurfnKid: then it should be name.svg
<sorsis> Woody_: it did it by itself for me when i tried to tweak my graphics settings
<heroin> Woody_: that very detailed i suggest i look on google? or the wiki?
<Simo1> Hi
<heroin> Woody_: u could try enableding the desktop graphics things perhaps it auto installs them?
<sorsis> Woody_: and ofcourse with apt-cache search nvidia should show at least one package
<neo_> Come on, anyone out there who can help me?
<Woody_> heroin: sorsis: i need your help guys
<SlimeyPete> Woody_: the normal way is to use the Restricted Hardware Manager
<Simo1> I would like to how to configure evolution email to my isp ?
<SurfnKid> ubuntuEdgy, yes but im looking on the extension section of the Save As.. on Gimp, cant find svg, I just find other extensions, is it there and I just cant see it?
<Woody_> heroin: sorsis: i installed the legacy but it didnt work
<sorsis> Woody_: when you find the package use 'sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<Simo1> how to config email ?
<Woody_> SlimeyPete: when i use the restricted and i reboot, the X wont start
<Woody_> sorsis: i dont know which package to use
<SlimeyPete> neo_: Ubuntu keeps all your old kernels in case you find that the newer ones don't work. You can remove them from the list by editing /etc/grub/menu.lst as root, and then running "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" (where /dev/sda is the name of your hard disk device)
<ubuntuEdgy> SurfnKid: one sec pls
<SlimeyPete> Woody_: look in /var/log/ to find the X error file. See if it has any nvidia errors in it (search for "nvidia")
<SurfnKid> ubuntuEdgy, ok thx, also when i type .svg at the end of file, says Saving '/home/klormexor/Desktop/firefox-rgb.svg' failed:
<SurfnKid> Unknown file type
<rosaschwarzenbac> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SurfnKid> maybe it doesnt support it
<albert_> does anybody know the command to eject the cdrom-drive?
<SurfnKid> thats probably it
<heroin> i created a application launcher but it fails because it only works when i enter the wine command when iam in the directory of the .exe i wish to start. SO can i add a cd command before it executes the wine command or do i have to make a script for that?
<sorsis> Woody_: use the other driver. binary for xorg. it works with me
<Simo1> Do I need to update ubuntu 7.0.4 ?
<Woody_> SlimeyPete: please go to #ubuntu-classroom we will talk there
<rosaschwarzenbac> no
<rosaschwarzenbac> srry
<PepperBob> albert_, eject
<Woody_> sorsis: if you can help me, please go to #ubuntu-classroom
<albert_> PepperBob, too easy :
<Simo1> maybe I am in the wrong place
<Simo1> anyone here
<ubuntuEdgy> SurfnKid: have you tryed #gimp  , i get the same error as you
<Simo1> please help
<ubuntuEdgy> ???
<rosaschwarzenbac> i read it wrong
<SurfnKid> ubuntuEdgy, i will, :)
<rosaschwarzenbac> do you have 7.0.4
<ubuntuEdgy> SurfnKid: best of luck
<SurfnKid> hehe, thx, i now somehow it can be done i am about to find out!
<hollandlucas> quick question: Default Depth "24" or Default Depth 24?
<Simo1> ok should i update from the internet 7.0.4 ?
<cbs> i am so confused
<rosaschwarzenbac> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<Slappy> i got disconnected but if you need a website woody for how to install nvidia drivers try here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<nexous> Hi, how do I configure proftpd and add user/pass?
<Slappy> or here http://ubuntuforums.org/
<heroin> i created a application launcher but it fails because it only works when i enter the wine command when iam in the directory of the .exe i wish to start. SO can i add a cd command before it executes the wine command or do i have to make a script for that?
<rosaschwarzenbac> any help Simo1
<rosaschwarzenbac> ?
<Simo1> yes
<SurfnKid> ubuntuEdgy, gimp-svg extension package
<Simo1> needed
<cbs> i am trying to use K3b to make a video cd, but it says AVI's are not supported, only mpeg1 and mpeg2...is there no mpeg4 support in linux? and should I convert the avi to mpeg 2?
<rosaschwarzenbac> cool
<rosaschwarzenbac> oh
<Simo1> Do I updfate from the internet new version of ubuntu 7.0.4
<rosaschwarzenbac> !feisty  didnt help??
<svizzero> I installed the 64bit version of ubuntu and I can't open firefox(segfault) and if I try to open nautilus nothing happens and my cpu goes 100%, what can I do???
<dyrne> cbs: video cd will need to be converted to mpeg
<Simo1> rosa
<Simo1> what can play WMA ?
<Simo1> software ?
<Simo1> any thing ?
<eifzon> i am trying to install ubuntu alternatave, where can i check my ifconfig -a?
<cbs> dyrne: is mpeg4 not supported in linux?
<Jack3> How do i resume using wget?
<cbs> whats the fastest way to convert avi to mpeg?
<Simo1> rosa ?
<Simo1> WMC player ?
<Simo1> which one ?
<svizzero> I installed the 64bit version of ubuntu and I can't open firefox(segfault) and if I try to open nautilus nothing happens and my cpu goes 100%, what can I do???
<dyrne> cbs: ive never found a reliable solution in linux that didnt take alot of work. the gui frontends i usually have an issue with. sound out of sync and stuff.
<rosaschwarzenbac> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<dyrne> cbs: wait you are wanting to make a vcd or svcd right?
<cbs> dyrne: oh
<Simo1> how to turn on multiverse ?
<Simo1> multiverse
<dbrewer_rjr> is rootkit hunter a good thing to install with feisty?
<rosaschwarzenbac> sudp nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<rosaschwarzenbac> sudo
<Mo0oSaH> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Xikitin_14> eyy wenas
<Xikitin_14> spanis?
<rosaschwarzenbac> and take away the #  infront of the sources
<svizzero> anyone knows if there is a amd64 support forum?
<Xikitin_14> ay alguien espaol?
<Agrajag> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LjL> !es | Xikitin_14
<ubotu> Xikitin_14: please see above
<bullium> eifzon: when are you wanting to issue that command?
<eifzon> yes
<eifzon> i wanna run it under the installation
<svizzero> anyone knows if there is a amd64 support forum?
<svizzero> anyone knows if there is a amd64 support chat
<Jack3> Whats the command to resume wget?
<Jack3> hello?
<Simo1> mplayer
<bullium> eifzon: during the installation it should auto configure your network for you.
<Mo0oSaH> vlc is nice as well
<Simo1> rosa how to install mplayer
<Simo1> step by step ?
<pyrops> nickrud: Please file a bug report against
<pyrops>     f-prot-installer!
<pyrops> dpkg: error processing f-prot-installer (--configure):
<pyrops>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Mo0oSaH> Simo1: if you're new, try VLC in Adept
<PandaMan> hi everybody
<pyrops> how might that be done?
<Slappy> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<yazeed> 
<yazeed> 
<ubuntuEdgy> SurfnKid: :P
<pyrops> cause i cant install anything now cause it blocks on that.. saying that there is no internet connection
<Simo1> can vlc play wma ?
<Simo1> can vlc play WMA
<LjL> Simo1: some of them
<yazeed> hi all
<nickrud> pyrops, I don't have that on my system, you file the bug ;)
<dbrewer_rjr> has anyone in here installed rootkit hunter with feisty?
<pyrops> nickrud:  but how do i file it?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> does anyone use virtualbox here?
<svizzero> anyone knows if there is a ubuntu amd64 support channel?
<Anisette> hi
<svizzero> anyone knows if there is a ubuntu amd64 support channel?
<guycook_> dbrewer_rjr, sounds interesting?  is that root kit hunter just for 32bit feisty?
<nickrud> pyrops, oh. Post /var/lib/dpkg/f-prot-installer.postinst on paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you can
<beanie> is virtualbox as good as vmware?
<pyrops> nickrud: and how do i debug it? so i can install something again
<nickrud> pyrops, um make that /var/lib/dpkg/info/f-prot-installer.postinst
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> beanie I saw a site comparing them yesterday
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> it appears to be better
<svizzero> anyone knows if there is a ubuntu amd64 support channel?
<dbrewer_rjr> guycook_: well, it says noarch, so i think that means it will build on anything, but do not take my word for it. i am a programmer, not an admin, forced into the admin role due to cutbacks
<Simo1> Thanks room
<Simo1> bye bye
<svizzero> anyone knows if there is a ubuntu amd64 support channel?
<SlimeyPete> svizzero: this is kinda it
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> beanie: check the benchmarks here http://www.linux-gamers.net/smartsection.item.56/virtualbox-vs-qemu.html
<ScribbleJ> Hey, brilliant people - anyone tried using debootstrap to install Feisty Fawn yet?  Anything special I should worry about?
<nickrud> Depends on what's in that file. As an absolute last gasp, edit that file so the second line has exit 0. That will bypass what's causing the error. But reading the script first is a good idea.
<svizzero> SlimeyPete, I installed the 64bit version of ubuntu and I can't open firefox(segfault) and if I try to open nautilus nothing happens and my cpu goes 100%, what can I do???
<guycook_> hmmm... can't get the vmware workstation 6 to start... says "Unable to change virtual machine power state:  Failed to connect to peer process" this is on feisty 64bit with 64bit version of vmware6 workstation
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> I use qemu and it works great for most purposes, but it can't play sound fast enough
<dbrewer_rjr> has anyone installed rootkit hunter on feisty, or other ubuntu? is it necessary????
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> are there any good virtualizers that can play sound well?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> I don't want to install virtualbox or vmware to find out they don't play sound either
<nickrud> pyrops, see above. I forgot your name
<svizzero> I installed the 64bit version of ubuntu and I can't open firefox(segfault) and if I try to open nautilus nothing happens and my cpu goes 100%, what can I do???
<nickrud> dbrewer_rjr, I've put that on my machines before, and necessary depends on the level of your paranoia
<hachi> how can I find out what kernels are officially available for me to run with feisty fawn without using `apt` and friends? I don't want to have to boot into ubuntu to find this information out (because I'm too far away from the machine at this moment)
<nickrud> hachi, packages.ubuntu.com has that info
<dooglus> hachi: check on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Mo0oSaH> !ftp
<JC_Denton_> I can't eject my cd drive.. sudo eject fails me
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<dyrne> hachi: packages.ubuntu.com
<dbrewer_rjr> nickrud: i am configuring a prod box for a small webhosting company. if they ask me if i have installed an antivirus, would it be better to say 'yes'?
<dooglus> JC_Denton_: unfold a paperclip and poke it into the small hole in the cd tray
<boitono> How would I prevent the kernel from loading a module?
<pyrops> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21317/
<hachi> thanks, is packages.ubuntu.com linked from anywhere 'high up' in the pages? So that I can easily find it again in the future? ubuntu.com has a page for 'software catalogue', but I don't see a link to packages.ubuntu there
<dyrne> JC_Denton_: you will experience a small electric shock. not dangerous unless it archs across your heart though..
<stefg> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<nickrud> dbrewer_rjr, Since I'm not a real admin, I think I'll pass on that kind of a policy question :)
<guycook_> bye for now
<svizzero> I installed the 64bit version of ubuntu and I can't open firefox(segfault) and if I try to open nautilus nothing happens and my cpu goes 100%, what can I do???
<svizzero> Anyone knows why after I installed the 64bit version of ubuntu and I can't open firefox(segfault) and if I try to open nautilus nothing happens and my cpu goes 100%, what can I do???
<Louey> stop repeating so much
<AndyCR> hi, how do i tell ubuntu to stop overwriting my hand-installed nvidia driver? its driving me nuts, does it at every boot
<JC_Denton_> dooglus - wow that works. does it have to be a metal prod?
<stefg> svizzero: i'd reinstall and choose 32bit this times .. the performance gain of 64bit isn't worth the trouble
<dooglus> JC_Denton_: no, anything pointy will do
<dooglus> JC_Denton_: eject should work though, so long as nothing is using the disk.  being "cd'ed" to the directory counts as using it
<svizzero> stefg, I deleted my gentoo install for this sh***
<Louey> svizzero i sent you a link on how to install 32 bit
<ge2x> hey whats the mysql-dev package called in synaptic?
<stefg> svizzero: backups are a good habbit in any case
<JC_Denton_> dooglus.. no this behavior is common on my lappie. usually after trying and failing to read the drive
<svizzero> stefg, course I have one
<JC_Denton_> i asked concerning the metal prod coz using my plastic one wouldn't work ...
<EnsignRedshirt> Does anyone happen to know if the program "xv" is available in a package in Dapper?  I just tried to use the Image library in python, and when I tried to use the 'show' method for an image, I got an error that says "sh: xv: command not found"
<stefg> svizzero: so no reason to swear
<dbrewer_rjr> nickrud: i'm not an admin either :(  just have to do this for my company due to cutbacks. I need all the advice I can get!!!
<afief> !package nvu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package nvu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<svizzero> stefg, just annoying
<svizzero> stefg, time is money
<ge2x> !package mysql-dev
<Woody_> i need some help from an expert in Nvidia drivers
<dooglus> ge2x: libmysql++-dev?  or libmysqlclient15-dev?
<dyrne> svizzero: 64bit works pretty well except for having to chroot for some stuff. ive not really seen instabiliity problems much. bad luck i guess
<jacques_> salut
<Louey> !nvidia
<ge2x> dooglus: dunno which do i need to compile php with mysql support?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud> dbrewer_rjr, I'm in the same position as you are, really. Learning as I go.
<Woody_> Louey: can you help?
<stefg> svizzero: 64bit generally works, but flash and codesc sucks, so you need a 32bit chroot anyway... the performance gain just isn't worth it, and as it sounds you tinkered with the libs... so if tome is money: reinstall32bit
<dooglus> ge2x: what does the configure script complain about?
<nickrud> pyrops, still looking
<Louey> sorry man i use ati
<dooglus> ge2x: the config.log usually gives enough information to find what's missing
<svizzero> stefg, is there a real performance gain yet?
<Woody_> ah okay Louey
<ge2x> error: Cannot find MySQL header files under yes
<Woody_> i want some help in NVIDIA please!
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Woody_> IndyGunFreak: that cant help
<Woody_> can you help me?
<Woody_> IndyGunFreak: can you help me?
<dooglus> ge2x: do you need to build it?  you could just install php5-mysql
<IndyGunFreak> probably, but not when you give a canned response like that
<dooglus> !info php5-mysql
<ubotu> php5-mysql: MySQL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 63 kB, installed size 240 kB
<stefg> svizzero: very little softawre is 64bit optimized, or multithreaded.... so it'll rtake some time until the potential of 64bit and multicore CPUs will pay off
<Louey> tried using Envy woody_?
<fragalot>  /quit, /exit and /part are sitting on a boat, somebody farted, who was it? the name has no 'u' or 'a' in it, but it does have a t.
<Woody_> whats Envy?
<ge2x> dooglus: i need to compile php
<pyrops> nickrud: another problem comes up if i try to uninstall http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21318/
<variant> Woody_: why can't the nvidia howto help? it tells you exactly what to do
<Woody_> I want to install Nvidia Legacy please!
<Woody_> its not working
<variant> !repeat | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Woody_> variant: i tried, its not working
<Louey> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<dooglus> ge2x: php is available as a binary package
<nickrud> pyrops, yeah, that would be expected. the file you're after isn't on that site anymore. That's the bug you file.
<Woody_> ill try Envy
<boitono> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Woody_> where can i get Envy from?
<strangerI> so why is ubuntu so much more popular than fedora these days?
<variant> strangerI: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickrud> pyrops, post /var/lib/dpkg/info/f-prot-installer.postinst
<nickrud> pyrops, one thing at a time
<Louey> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html     <---- to get envy
<cbs> scribble; why not just use a livecd
<pyrops> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21319/  ?!
<nickrud> pyrops, gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/f-prot-installer.postinst , and paste the contents ;)
<Wolf-Song> I'm having a problem with my audio. The output is really quiet, even with everything turned all the way up. Can anyone help?
<hilts50> Anyone know how to change the initial start up image in Feisty?
<strangerI> php mail function not working on ubuntu install ... never seen this before on other systems ... have you guys had similar problems?
<_Jaak_> i am looking for the original human icon theme, where can i find them?
<stefg> !usplash | hilts50
<ubotu> hilts50: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<hilts50> thanks
<stefg> Wolf-Song: intel hda-audio?
<Wolf-Song> stefg, yes
<nickrud> _Jaak_, it's legacyhuman-theme I think
<Myrtti> strangerI: you do have the backend mail settings in order?
<yimmmy> internal fire wall that i dont know about?
<Myrtti> Wolf-Song: have you checked alsamixer values?
<_Jaak_> isn't legacy an previous version of the theme?
<Wolf-Song> Myrtti: yes, I have. Currently everything is at max.
<Wolf-Song> It's still barely audible
<peter_> Hi, I'm looking for info on how to set up gaim/pidgin or another IM client in a way suitable for a public terminal.  That is, no savable account information, aliases, or passwords.
<stefg> Wolf-Song: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/456
<Woody_> Envy might fix my problems?
<yimmmy> is there a firewall that i dont know about how can i find it azures says that its firewalled
<variant> yimmmy: you behind a router|
<variant> ?
<nickrud> _Jaak_, yes, and you're right, it doesn't have the icons. Maybe it was called tango? I'm hazy, sorry
<_Jaak_> i would like to create a human-black icon theme so that's why i am looking for the originals
<dyrne> yimmmy: there is a firewall but by default it lets everything through  "sudo iptables -L" to see if there are any rules   they should all say accept
<variant> peter_: make the .gaim file non writable
<yimmmy> what
<variant> dyrne: the default firewall doesn't allow incoming connections
<peter_> dyrne, I will try that, and hope gaim allows logins, be back in 3 or so
<dyrne> variant: iptables rules are setup by default?
<Wolf-Song> stefg: Afraid that hasn't helped me much.
<variant> dyrne: firestarter is, as far as i know, installed by default
<fsgaston> I was wondering if their is a GUI for doing windows Authentication for Ubuntu.
<dyrne> variant: ah
<nickrud> firestarter's in universe, it's not installed by default
<variant> fsgaston: no, there is no gui but it is possible to get login information from active director etc for logging into your ubuntu computer
<_Jaak_> nickrud, tango is gnome's default theme
<stefg> Wolf-Song: it's one of the most frequently asked questions in here.. buggy alsa. the proper way would be recompiling the latest alsa from source
<variant> nickrud: for some reason i thought it was..
<fsgaston> variant - thanks
<JC_Denton_> some process has a hold on my cd drive.. the light is constantly on and I am unable to eject it unless i force it. new cd's wont be read either
<pyrops> nickrud: haha sry, im a bit slow today, and imagine i had an exam today aswell :P here we go :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21321/
<yimmmy> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<yimmmy> target     prot opt source               destination
<yimmmy> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<yimmmy> target     prot opt source               destination
<yimmmy> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<nickrud> _Jaak_, eh. I changed it first thing when I installed, memory sucks :)
<yimmmy> target     prot opt source               destination
<yimmmy> yimmmy@yimmmy-desktop:~$
<variant> JC_Denton_: fuser -v /dev/dcrom
<Wolf-Song> stefg: Would you be able to tell me how to do that?
<variant> JC_Denton_: fuser -v /dev/cdrom
<fsgaston> Is Ifolder server working currently on Ubuntu
<sdf_> hi how can i run ram files??
<variant> !real | sdf_
<stefg> Wolf-Song: search the forums... it's a faq, wealth on info on that
<ubotu> sdf_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Wolf-Song> alright.
<JC_Denton_> fuser doesn't return anything , variant
<variant> well then it's not in use
<JC_Denton_> k, thanx
<yimmmy> i need to disable my firewall
<_Jaak_> good night peeps
<variant> yimmmy: as i asked before, do you have a router ?
<nickrud> pyrops, ok, it's all about downloading & installing a foreign file; do gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/f-prot-installer.postinst  , and type     exit 0      on line 5, the one without the #'s. That will trick the installer into thinking it's done. After that, do apt-get install f-prot-installer, then apt-get remove f-prot-installer.
<redson> How do you go abuot getting sleep (suspend2ram) working on a desktop
<variant> redson: should work out of ht ebox
<variant> redson: as long as the acpi implementatio is good
<redson> variant: I don't even have menu options for suspend2ram (feisty), unlike my laptop
<variant> do you have acpi support on the desktop? how new is it|
<variant> ?
<yimmmy> yea i have a router
<pyrops> nickrud:  cheers ;)
<redson> variant: year and a half old
<redson> variant: dell 8400
<IndyGunFreak> i'm trying to set up a custom icon for when my camera launches, now, it just shows it like a hard drive, how would i change this?  I'm using Xubuntu 7.04, and #xubuntu seems to be sleeping
<variant> yimmmy: then you need to forward the ports that azureus uses through to your ubuntu computer from the router
<adam_> hi
<nickrud> pyrops, I'll be in and out all day (6 more hours).
<variant> yimmmy: might not support it..
<adam_> Can you help me, please?
<variant> redson: might not support it
<adam_> I use Ubuntu and I want to install apache2+php5+mysql
<redson> variant: anyway to verify that one way or another?
<variant> yimmmy: sorry, ment to say that last to redson
<pyrops> nickrud: one more thing.. Errors were encountered while processing:
<pyrops>  clamav-base
<pyrops>  clamav-freshclam
<pyrops>  clamav
<stefg> !lamp | adam_
<variant> redson: you got /proc/acpi/sleep
<ubotu> adam_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<variant> ?
<nickrud> pyrops, yeah, different issue. But f-prot is gone?
<Mo0oSaH> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<yimmmy> i did all my ports
<pyrops> nickrud: yeh its gone
<redson> variant: ~$ cat /proc/acpi/sleep
<redson> S0 S1 S4 S5
<JC_Denton_> still puzzled why it won't read any cd and won't eject whenever it's closed again
<variant> redson: so it does support it
<adam_> yeah, but it doesnt work:(
<nickrud> pyrops, first run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<redson> variant: is there a "what to do if sleep doesn't work by default" doc somewhere that you could point me to?
<redson> most people say it should just work
<redson> but not what to do if it doesn
<redson> t
<stefg> JC_Denton_: check your /etc/fstab ... your cdrom entry might point to e.g. /dev/hdd... should be e.g. /dev/scd0 now
<Mo0oSaH>  !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<pyrops> ok
<variant> redson: sudo echo "S1" > /proc/acpi/sleep (i think that should do it, might not be sleep though maybe hibernate or something.. chang ehte number)
<pyrops> complains about the errors
<pebblestone> hi, anybody tried installing Ubuntu Server 6 on parallels in Mac OS? The system halt displaying "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel."
<nickrud> ok
<QuixoticJ> ive heard of vmware is that a free application? I'm looking for something similiar to vmware or if someone can give me more information on vmware so i can try to run windows inside linux.
<variant> redson: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/sleep.html this tells all
<redson> variant: thanks
<stefg> !vmware | QuixoticJ
<ubotu> QuixoticJ: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<scheuri> QuixoticJ: VMware player and server are free (however, not opensource)...there are indeed loads of programs out there to have virtual machines
<Woody_> even ENVY couldn't install my nvidia graphic driver!!!!!
<QuixoticJ> and htey all do the same thing or work the same of loading windows ?
<nickrud> pyrops, again, post /var/lib/dpkg/info/clamav-base.postinst
<scheuri> QuixoticJ: some do a better job with windows, some little less good...:)....I personally know that vmware (server) works very good
<stefg> QuixoticJ: stick with vmware for a while (given your current level with experience on linux :-) )
<nickrud> pyrops, back in 10 (work calls, temporarily :)
<QuixoticJ> stefg yup woot second day on linux but am never going back! XD
<pyrops> :)
<iMacThere4iAm> hi, i am having a problem with ubuntu crashing on the login screen
<Wolf-Song> stefg: Thanks. fixed it.
<QuixoticJ> stefg if i run windows in vmware is it still subject to all the normal problems and risks that windows typically has ?
<scheuri> iMacThere4iAm: how does it crash?
<scheuri> QuixoticJ: yes it is....
<scheuri> QuixoticJ: however, your linux or other windows virtual machines are not affected
<QuixoticJ> scheuri but it shouldnt get to bad if i just pop it on for a quick use of an app and then back off right?
<stefg> QuixoticJ: but still try to run your dads dvd- software in it... will be ssllloooowwww... if if works at all. it's still a virtualization of hardware
<stefg> .. NOT
<iMacThere4iAm> scheuri: about half a second after it appears everything freezes
<Rei-chan> Right ,anyone know if there's a problem with the old Dell Latitude 266MHzs with Ubuntu Server?
<hjacob> Is it possible to add keys via GUI instead of apt-key add?
<QuixoticJ> stefg ya im going to try it in there because ive done alot of research and there is good burning software for linux but it dosent seem there is anything that quite acomplishes what anydvd does in terms of the work in the background it does
<scheuri> Rei-chan: if you are handling older hardware and get into trouble installing it, you might want to boot without acpi
<stefg> Rei-chan: uhhhh... how much RAM has it?
<QuixoticJ> stefg im still going to try linux solutions but i want the virtualization setup as a backup until i find a solid solution
<Rei-chan> scheuri: I'm not. Its someone else. They're getting ide-cd: cmd 0x28 timed out in Alt-F4.
<JC_Denton_> stefg, it points to /media/cdrom0
<Metal03> Hey there, I<m having HARDCORE problems...  I can't boot anymore, I'm on the LiveCD atm...  When I type my user name and password it does a "click" then "click" again and it just comes back to asking my user name!!  It's either due to my graphic (but I coupt it cause I haven't changed the drivers or anything) be cause of the clicking...  Or else, it's because my HD is too full, I think I have no free space on my HS running Ubuntu! 
<yallaxx> guys i need some help here.. i get grub error 21 when trying to boot..here is my menu.list and device map: http://pastebin.ca/493332 ,i installed ubuntu on sda10  i also got winxp on sda1 and vista on sda7
<Rei-chan> stefg: That's a really good question. :)
<stefg> JC_Denton_: but /what/points there? a hdd or a scd0 entry?
<scheuri> Metal03: have you tried to log in at the shell instead in graphic mode?
<pyrops> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21322/
<Woody_> what is the command to enable the nvidia-glx driver?
<JC_Denton_> stefg /dev/cdrom        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto
<Metal03> Scheuri: I haven<t cause I'm a Linux newby...  How would you do that^
<DeMan> hello
<stefg> JC_Denton_: that's wrong .... alter /dev/cdrom to /dev/scd0
<scheuri> Metal03: well, when booting on your harddisk and finding yourself at login screen, press ctrl-alt-F1...this will show up the non-graphical login at shell 1
<Woody_> what is the command to enable the nvidia-glx driver?
<scheuri> Metal03: if your login works there, you can issue the command "df -h" which will show your partitions and how full they are
<robbit> bye
<flyinghippo> Hello.  I have sometimes had problems where I would have an apt-build download cut off, making the package unable to download again, and I cannot remove it.
<flyinghippo> Does anyone know of a solution?
<CeduZo> y'a t'il des franais ici?
<scheuri> Metal03: if there is a partition with 100%...well...it really might be the problem
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DeMan> i've got a lap top - LG P1 PRO Express Dual - I've booted into the feisty desktop cd (inorder to load the live ubuntu), and I got an error from the X server, that "no screens found"
<DeMan> so I only have a command line
<nickrud> pyrops, try sudo mkdir /var/run/clamav  , then reinstall
<diamotoruscant> francais francais?
<iMacThere4iAm> scheuri: any ideas?
<DanaG> I'm re-partitioning my system, and I'm wondering what to do for swap size.
<CeduZo> diamotoruscant ouais franais
<fsgaston> What installation source can you add to install Real Player
<scheuri> iMacThere4iAm: sorry, no...
<DemisM> hi, i have gnome running and i would like to install kde. Should i just install the kde packages or should i install kubuntu-desktop?
<diamotoruscant> non
<stefg> DeMan: try teh safe graphics mode
<Flannel> !fr | diamotoruscant
<DanaG> I have 1 gig of RAM, plus 128 megs of VRAM;
<ubotu> diamotoruscant: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<iMacThere4iAm> scheuri: ok, thx
<Metal03> Scheuri: I'm 95% sure that this will be the problem...  how would I delete files on it after?
<Woody_> what is the command to enable the nvidia-glx driver?
<DanaG> I have 1.54 gigs of disk free.
<Tchaka_> do you know if it is possible to use subtitles (for example srt files) with gxine?
<scheuri> DanaG: this question ends up in philosophie...:)....some people may say 512 MB, others double the RAM (for you 2 Gigs)
<DeMan> stefg: doesn't work as well
<DanaG> I want to use suspend-to-disk -- so, how should I split the swap space?
<phnom> Anyone got any pointers on how to get my webcam to work? It's integrated in my acer aspire 5101...
<diamotoruscant> tappe ''/#ubnutu-fr
<Woody_> what is the command to enable the nvidia-glx driver?
<jayson> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<scheuri> DanaG: in this case...I suggest you make 2 Gigs
<DanaG> I can use one swap for swappiness, and a separate one for suspend.
<pyrops> nickrud:  still says the same
<DanaG> Or I can make one swap for both.
<scheuri> Metal03: well, the command "rm" is to remove files...
<iMacThere4iAm> can anyone help me find why i get a freeze at the login screen?
<nickrud> pyrops, exact same error message?
<Metal03> Scheuri: ok...  that should be enough! :)
<pyrops> yeh
<scheuri> Metal03: but make sure you only delete files YOU KNOW what they are and which you do not use anymore...there is not unformat or undelete in linux
<EmperorCezar> Anyone know how I can change the timezone on my system (xbuntu)
<FunnyLookinHat> EmperorCezar, System - Administration - Time & Date    ?
<Metal03> Scheuri: I'm planning on deleting 300 the movie!!  hehehe
<stefg> DeMan: that means you have to manually configure your video adapter, hw-autodetection failed. If you're going to install ubuntu anyway, use the alternate (text-mode) installer, and make sure you have a howto at hand that guides you through manual X configuration
<kkrusty> is there a howto for LAMP installation on ubuntu feisty desktop edition?
<Woody_> i want to install the nvidia legacy driver, i installed it but still its not working... any idea why?
<scheuri> !lamp
<stefg> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<scheuri> stefg: sorry....:)
<stefg> scheuri: grease the keys :-)
<EmperorCezar> FunnyLookinHat: Xbuntu doesn't have that menu structure
<DanaG> Perhaps just one swap partition is simpler.
<yallaxx> guys i need some help here.. i get grub error 21 when trying to boot..here is my menu.list and device map: http://pastebin.ca/493332 ,i installed ubuntu on sda10  i also got winxp on sda1 and vista on sda7, also i got a second hd sdb with 2 partitions on..i used to have ubuntu on that aswell
<DeMan> stefg: o.k. but how do I know how to configre the X for my hardware needs ?
<scheuri> stefg: ;)
<Metal03> Scheuri: Thanks, I'll try this and I'll be back to tell you if it works!
<scheuri> Metal03: sure enough
<FunnyLookinHat> kkrusty, http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/12/lamp-installation-on-ubuntu    looks like that might hkep
<stefg> DeMan: what video chip do you have?
<pyrops> nickrud:  yeh the smae message
<FunnyLookinHat> EmperorCezar, then I would suggest asking in #xubuntu I guess   : )
<EmperorCezar> FunnyLookinHat: Thanks
<DeMan> stefg: ATI X1400
<Tehkain> Hello, a while ago I dumped alot of icons into my /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/emblems folder. I just deleted them. Now I am missing icons on 50% of my apps. Anyone know a solution?
<Woody_> WHAT IS THE COMMAND TO ENABLE NVIDIA LEGACY DRIVER?
<stefg> !ati | DeMan
<ubotu> DeMan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frojnd> does anyone know from head for any tutorial how to isnsall xp on feisty ?
<stefg> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kkrusty> stefg, scheuri, FunnyLookinHat: thanks
<scheuri> Woody_: try help.ubuntu.com and search for nvidia
<Woody_> lol, thats shouting? :P
<nickrud> and you are certain that /var/run/clamav   exists as a directory?
<EmperorCezar> Everyone, I found it Applications -> System -> Time and Date Settings
<gumpish> =/ what does it MEAN for sshd to be listening on 0.0.0.0 ??
<Woody_> !nvidia
<scheuri> Woody_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=nvidia&titlesearch=Titel
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Woody_> thanks sheuri
<scheuri> gumpish: as far as I know it means it does listen TO ALL IPs of the machine
<gumpish> ah
<Woody_> thanks scheuri
<scheuri> Woody_: welcome...
<gumpish> that makes sense, thanks
<scheuri> gumpish: but I am not quite sure...:)
<pyrops> nickrud:  nope not at all.. however i did the mkdir
<nickrud> pyrops, ls /var/run   does it show up
<stefg> yallaxx: there's a fatal line wrap in the menu.list...
<docta_v> i'm having a problem with my swap partition in ubuntu
<docta_v> i set it up as a RAID1 array
<pyrops> nickrud:  shows me a list of things
<stefg> yallaxx: never mind,,, that's just pastebin
<docta_v> but it won't start the array
<yallaxx> kk
<scheuri> docta_v: well, as far as I know, swap should not be set up as raid1...
<iMacThere4iAm> can anyone help me find why i get a freeze at the login screen?
<Lacrymology> how do I add entries to sources.list?
<docta_v> it says "clean, not started" under mdadm --detail
<scheuri> docta_v: there is actually no use to set it up as raid 1
<docta_v> scheuri: no you want swap on RAID
<docta_v> there is plenty of use
<docta_v> if your drive crashes your system doesn't crash
<nickrud> pyrops, and is clamav in that list: I have, as examples, gdm.pid and utmp , among others
<pyrops> nickrud : yes
<ghale> Hi guys
<docta_v> if you only have data on RAID but not swap then your system can crash if it suddenly loses swap space
<ghale> I've a question for you...
<pyrops> now the --configure seems to say no error
<yallaxx> whats starnge is that if i unplug sda hd i still get grub error.. i get it if i unplug sdb too.. seems like grub is on both hd's
<Lacrymology> how do I add entries to sources.list?
<docta_v> well... i can't even get it to the swap step
<docta_v> i can't seem to start the array
<stefg> yallaxx: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=338856
<nickrud> pyrops, and, just because I'm anal sometimes, ls --color /var/run  , is clamav blue?
<scheuri> docta_v: well, that might be true...can't really say its true or not....but...can't really help
<docta_v> and i can't destroy it and recreate it because it says "devices busy"
<pyrops> nickrud:  yes it blue
<yallaxx> ok..ill have a look on that
<jayson> quit
<yallaxx> just that ive spent the entire day googling this problem..but not many posts related to my problem ecsact
<fawaz> how to delete non empty directories?
<pyrops> nickrud: now however, for example if i put apt-get install update.. 0% and stays there
<Mo0oSaH> !eye candy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jrib> fawaz: rm -r
<stefg> docta_v: can you boot from a desktop CD, so that you cann dissassemble tand reassemble the array (in order to giveit a new UUID) ?
<jrib> !cli > fawaz (see the private message from ubotu)
<fawaz> thanc jrib
<paolo> fawaz: type "man rmdir"
<scheuri> paolo: rmdir only works on non-empty directories
<nickrud> pyrops, that's not exactly a legit command, install needs a package name as an argument, and update is a command for apt-get
<scheuri> paolo: sorry...on EMPTY directories
<Metal03> Scheuri: THANKS!!!  That was the problem!
<BlackBsd> probally want to do rm -rf
<kdubois> instead of using rmdir, just use "rm -rf <folderneame>"
<paolo> in fact i say "MAN rm"
<scheuri> Metal03: great....very welcome
<arcade> So.. USB cameras.
<BlackBsd> so you dont have to answer a bunch of questions
<arcade> That iss, simple mass storage devices.
<pyrops> nickrud well i tried java aswell.. but doesnt load
<arcade> How do I find the _Device_?
<arcade> It just automagically pops up on my desktop, but I need the actual device.
<arcade> which isn't very usefull.
<kdubois> arcade, what are you trying to do?
<nickrud> pyrops, yeah, until clamav is fixed, you are stuck. A minute
<pyrops> k
<arcade> kdubois: dd it out, so that I can find some erased pictures from the nice FAT filesystem :P
<arcade> kdubois: But that's kind of difficult when ubuntu wants to be overly userfriendly instead of just giving me the device.
<Lacrymology> how do I add http://software.opensuse.org/download/openSUSE:/Tools/xUbuntu_6.06/ to the sources?
<Dana1> hah, I have a random 43 MB unallocated space in the middle of my hard drive.
<BlackBsd> arcade, you can use dmesg to figure out what device you just plugged in
<BlackBsd> tail dmesg
<arcade> BlackBsd: Normally, yes, but with ubuntu that was kind of difficult :P  [45731.593635]  usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<DemisM> is there a way to get the default ubuntu panel back?
<BlackBsd> use lsusb
<paolo> i am not able to set NumLock setted on at startup. I guess is a xorg.conf parameter..
<paolo> any idea?
<BlackBsd> paolo, gnome??
<paolo> kde
<soothsay> Does anyone know of a way to pipe text (in the console) to the clipboard (paste buffer?) in Gnome?
<BlackBsd> in kde you can set it up in the kcontrol program
<arcade> BlackBsd: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04a9:310e Canon, Inc.
<jrib> paolo: numlockx
<arcade> BlackBsd: still doesn't give me a nice mountable device.
<BlackBsd> type kcontrol to get the kde control pannel
<BlackBsd> arcade, just do a dmesg without tail
<BlackBsd> dmesg
<BlackBsd> figure out what device its being assigned to..
<arcade> BlackBsd: yes?  It doesn't give me a nice /dev/sdXX anymore.
<arcade> BlackBsd: Ubuntu _doesn't_.  It only tells you:
<paolo> i tried but it just doesn't work :-P
<BlackBsd> o,
<jrib> soothsay: some incantation of xclip
<DemisM> is there a way to get the default ubuntu panel back?
<arcade> BlackBsd: Ubuntu _doesn't_.  It only tells you:
<arcade> [47610.184764]  usb 2-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<GeorgeAScott> hi, i'm looking for sound help... i've got an old armada..found something on google about changing the audio options in the bios, can't seem to find it again
<nickrud> pyrops, work calls, I haven't left
<arcade> BlackBsd: _That_Is_It_.  It used to give you a nice device number.  Now that's all you get, and a 'camera' icon on the desktop.
<BlackBsd> is the camera not working?
<arcade> BlackBsd: huh?
<BlackBsd> im sorry, but im not sure
<arcade> BlackBsd: It is, I can browse things and so forth, but I need the _Device_ so that I can dd it out.
<soothsay> jrib: Thanks. Did not know of that app
<arcade> BlackBsd: and then find the erased pictures out of the fine little fat12 filesystem on it.
<arcade> BlackBsd: This used to be incredibly simple, but the "user friendlyness" has hidden the simplicity.
<Chris_Swift> I have inserted a new HDD, now how do I get Ubuntu to recognise my disk? Thanks in advance
<BlackBsd> you want to dd something to your camera??
<jrib> Chris_Swift: is it already formatted?
<arcade> BlackBsd: No, I want to dd the entire fat12 filesystem out of it. :)
<arcade> BlackBsd: But I need the device.
<Chris_Swift> jrib, no it's not
<jrib> Chris_Swift: use gparted to format it, then mount the partition
<arcade> BlackBsd: But all ubuntu wants to give me is a "User friendly" interface to it, which is completely useless.
<Chris_Swift> Okay, will try, thanks
<guycook_> Ok, Day 3, got the VMware workstation 6 x64 on Feisty x64 to work by installing the Ubuntu 32bit libraries, found the post on the exact command in the vmware forums.
<pyrops> nickrud: np, now its gone to 15% :S
<jrib> arcade: your camera gets mounted to /media?
<arcade> jrib: Nope, just an icon on my desktop
<hjacob> If I've added a repo through gedit, and then imports the key via Add/Remove, what do I do to enable the repo? Nothing?
<guycook_> Can a 'windows' webcamera work on Ubuntu feisty 64bit?
<BlackBsd> well you could do a   "ls -al /dev  > myoldlist.txt"  then unplug the device then "ls -alf /dev/ > mynewlist.txt"  then  diff myoldfile.txt mynewfile.txt
<josepep> irc-hispano.org
<BlackBsd> its kinda a hack but it might wor
<BlackBsd> work
<arcade> BlackBsd: good idea.
<arcade> BlackBsd: unfortunately: no difference. :/
<BlackBsd> hmm,  weird, i wold think the device entry would go away
<guycook_> laters, off to google a while, and have some errands too, thanks eveyone that helped this new feisty user.  Great channel
<HungarianErich85> Hello!  I was wondering if someone could help me.  I killed my GUI.
<HungarianErich85> I tried to install Beryl on Feisty, and now my laptop starts to a black screen.
<jrib> arcade: weird, my camera gets mounted in /media and shows up as /dev/sdb1 .  Did it ever give you /dev/something?
<stefg> HungarianErich85: that's what /real men/ do
<iMacThere4iAm> can anyone help me find why i get a freeze at the login screen?
<pyrops> nickrud: however now the internet is fckd .. only this and a poker works
<frojnd> what else do I have to install besice beryl package to run beryl on feisty ?
<BlackBsd> do you have any serial ata drives in your system, if not it maybe /dev/sd[a,b] 
<HungarianErich85> stefg: I will admit how graphics emasculate me, and still ask for help.
<BigToe> 19:59 root        31  8.8  0.0      0     0 ?        R<   May07 1377:23 [kacpid] 
<BigToe> 19:59 root        32  0.4  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May07  62:59 [kacpi_notify] 
<HungarianErich85> Does anyone know how to rectify this?
<Chris_Swift> jrib, what do you recommend I format a blank data drive to? (hard drive for files)
<BigToe> That can't be good, can it?
<HungarianErich85> I do not even know how to get to a command prompt with this.
<BigToe> (sorry for not pastebinning it)
<stefg> HungarianErich85: how did you kill it?
<kdubois> arcade, is it an option to take the memory card out of your camera and mount it through a card reader?
<Flannel> HungarianErich85: for Beryl support, you might try #ubuntu-effects.  But, theres a command line at ctrl-alt-f1
<jrib> Chris_Swift: ext3 if you're just using it on your own computers.  If you want to use it on a random windows computer too, you may want to go with fat
<iMacThere4iAm> can someone tell me how to set ubuntu so that it doesn't start x on boot
<HungarianErich85> stefg: I installed Beryl and activated NVidia's three dee drivers, and on reboot it all just died.
<darx> hello folks
<Woody_> ENVY destroyed my driversssssssssssss!
<jrib> iMacThere4iAm: system > administration > services, disable the graphical login
<iMacThere4iAm> jrib: thatks
<Chris_Swift> Thanks jrib
<BlackBsd> arcade, try adding the -d option to the ls so it will list directory entries also
<iMacThere4iAm> jrib: damn, that would be great except i am running as root in single user mode right now
<BigToe> How do I disable kacpid and kacpi_notify? I think it's looking for a fan that isn't there (my fans are connected to a molex) so it's wasting all my CPU time
<iMacThere4iAm> jrib: and it won't let me open the program
<stefg> HungarianErich85: sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl && sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx enable
<BlackBsd> sorry, bsd does this by default
<fawaz> How to install OpenGL Python bindings and GtkGLExt Python bindings?
<jrib> iMacThere4iAm: well you can use sysv-rc-conf (you probably need to install it)
<jrib> fawaz: gtkglext python bindings aren't packaged
<fawaz> jrib: what are they then?
<Chris_Swift> Anyone know how to mount dev/sdb to my media folder and desktop?
<HungarianErich85> stefg: How do I get to a command prompt when Ubuntu loads?
<jrib> fawaz: what do you mean?
<scheuri> fawaz: if those libraries are available within the repositories...you may install them with synaptic or aptitude
<BigToe> How do I disable kacpid and kacpi_notify? I think it's looking for a fan that isn't there (my fans are connected to a molex) so it's wasting all my CPU time
<stefg> HungarianErich85: boot to recovery mode
<returnnull> heya. can anyone confirm that bonobo is nowhere to be found in kubuntu?
<iMacThere4iAm> jrib: ok
<BlackBsd> chris_swift  mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/thumb
<HungarianErich85> stefg: Using the live CD, or can I get there when it starts normally?
<BlackBsd> will work
<jrib> fawaz: are you trying to get 3d chess to work?
<stefg> HungarianErich85: it's an option during normal boot. press 'esc# at boot to get to the boot menu
<fawaz> jrib: yes :) and hopefully that might fix beryl as well
<jrib> fawaz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/71593  I don't think beryl problems would be related
<TSWoodV> Can anyone tell me which package provides the system calls gethostbyaddr_r and gethostbyname_r ?
<SlimeyPete> TSWoodV: glibc, I think
<HungarianErich85> stefg: Do I go to regular mode, "recovery mode", or memetest?
<Skiguy> hey all - i'm having some trouble getting apache up and running on feisty. I installed it (apache2), but don't get anything when I try to connect to http://localhost or http://127.0.0.1
<stefg> HungarianErich85: read above :-)
<TSWoodV> SlimeyPete: That's what I thought.  I'm trying to build the latest fwbuilder from source, and its configure doesn't find these calls.  I've got glibc installed already.
<jrib> TSWoodV: install manpages-dev and check the man page
<fawaz> jrib: then any idea on how to fix it? i have installed beryl the starter beryl-manager that icon appears on the sys tray when i right click it >Select Window Manager > Beryl it does not select it.. it goes back to metacity
<beni_> is there any .swf player in linux?
<TSWoodV> jrib: Thanks for that tip.
<Laser> all-right!  I actually got my office's dial up working!
<jrib> fawaz: try #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> !flash | beni_
<ubotu> beni_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<stefg> !flah | beni_
<kdubois> Chris_Swift, it isnt that hard. sudo mount /dev/sdb# /path/to/mount/point
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HungarianErich85> stefg: :)  Thanks.
<Skiguy> the only error I get when I try to restart apache is "could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for Servername"
<beni_> Flannel: stefg: I dont need the browser plugin, isnt there a standalone player?
<yallaxx> the http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=338856 post didnt help me jack
<iMacThere4iAm> jrib: what am i looking for in sysv-rc-conf? i'm quite new to linux and i don't know what much of this means
<Chris_Swift> kdubois, thanks, it works
<jaded`> Im trying to login as root and dont understand how to anyone have any advice?
<jrib> iMacThere4iAm: are you sure you don't want X if you are new?
<jaded`> im using ubuntu
<jaded`> :)
<stefg> beni_: only an open source one (whicj is pretty broken)
<fawaz> jrib: thanx
<BigToe> How do I disable kacpid and kacpi_notify? I think it's looking for a fan that isn't there (my fans are connected to a molex) so it's wasting all my CPU time
<Flannel> Skiguy: you should add a ServerName directive in your /sites-available
<jrib> iMacThere4iAm: you want to stop gdm from starting
<Pelo> jaded`,  there isnT' any root in ubuntu,  you log in as a user and use sudo to run root commands
<Flannel> Skiguy: but, that shouldnt affect anything except giving you that warning
<iMacThere4iAm> jrib: it's crashing at the login screen so i want to login on the console before starting x
<Skiguy> that's what I'm thinking
<jrib> iMacThere4iAm: you can't just press ctrl-alt-f1?
<iMacThere4iAm> jrib: or possibly gdm, yes
<jaded`> such as sudo apt-get install <progrma>?
<Skiguy> so any idea why http://localhost wouldn't display even the "congrats, you have apache running default page"
<iMacThere4iAm> jrib: no, it totally freezes and that doesn't work
<jrib> iMacThere4iAm: I see
<beni_> stefg: that sucks :(
<Flannel> jaded`: yes, sudo [command] 
<RawSewage> whats the irc command to ignore quits/joins
<Flannel> Skiguy: what does it display instead?
<Pelo> jaded`,  yes , there is a timer on it so you only need to put the password in every 15 min or so , so you are not constantly entereing it when doing admin stuff
<stefg> beni_: tell that to Adobe :-)
<costas> hello all
<costas> how can i get mounted volumes icons on my desktop pls
<Skiguy> flannel: it doesn't display anything. it just hangs. not even a couldn't connect error
<kikr> I did "sudo hostname kikrbox" and now I can't run any apps
<kikr> why is this?
<Flannel> !hostname | kikr
<ubotu> kikr: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<jrib> costas: they should be there by default, did they stop working?
<Skiguy> I get "connecting to localhost"
<costas> yeah jrit
<Skiguy> oh, then finally a time out error
<BigToe> How do I disable kacpid and kacpi_notify? I think it's looking for a fan that isn't there (my fans are connected to a molex) so it's wasting all my CPU time
<Flannel> Skiguy: Is apache running? (ps aux | grep apache)
<Pelo> costas,  they whould be there by default if they are mounted in /media/  you can also try enableing them in gconf-edtior /app/nautilus/desktop ,  and lastly you can make a symlink
<HungarianErich85> stefg: So, recovery mode is not working.
<kikr> Flannel, so now to I have to restart?
<ge2x> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<costas> jrib:  there is one there for a fat32 usb drive
<BlackBsd> in ubuntu, my wireless got set up right, does it use the wpa_supplicant.conf file??
<stefg> HungarianErich85: what happens?
<hypn0> is the hplip printer service only for hp printers :-/ I don't have a hp printer, can I turn it off?
<Flannel> kikr: er... what?  Who said anythingabout restarting?
<Skiguy> i'll check. one sec
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> does ubuntu 7.04 32 bit take advantage of a dual-core processor?
<jrib> costas: which one is missing?
<jaded`> whats the command for entering your pw
<kikr> Flannel, I can't open a terminal to change /etc/hostname
<HungarianErich85> stefg: I've tried going to it twice now.  It just stops after a laundy list of things, and "CPU#1 had 123 usecs TSC skew, fixed it up"
<Skiguy> yea
<jaded`> or will it automatically ask you for your password when you perform a task?
<HungarianErich85> stefg: And then I can't type anything
<Hez> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> oni-dracula,  I beleive so
<Skiguy> 4 instances for some reason
<Hez> :)
<costas> jrib: I have two internal drives ext3 and they do not show
<Flannel> kikr: ah, right.  If youre currently unable to sudo, then yeah, youll need to restart to change it.
<Chris_Swift> Ok, I have done the following command "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/chris/Desktop" and why doesn't the drive appear at my desktop or at my "computer"? Many thanks in advance.
<jrib> costas: are they mounted in /media?
<Pelo> jaded`, sudo or gksu if you are running a gui app
<stefg> HungarianErich85: are you running the stock kernel ?
<costas> jrib: no they are mounted in /mnt
<Flannel> Skiguy: four instances is normal.  This is normal apache, on port 80 and stuff, right?
<BigToe> kikr, reboot... I the !hostname suggests that sudo hostname is undone on reboot
<jrib> costas: try mounting in /media
<costas> ok
<HungarianErich85> stefg: I'm sorry, I have no idea what that means.
<kikr> BigToe, Flannel, is there a way to just kill X instead of rebooting?
<mcsd> anyone know of a good invoicing software...I grabbed gnucash but that seems more for keeping checkbooks and such..I am looking for something to write invoices with
<iMacThere4iAm> jrib: so in sysv-rc-conf, what do the columns mean? in which one should I turn off gdm?
<Flannel> kikr: X isn't your problem.  But, ctrl-alt-backspace wil lrestart X.
<Pelo> Chris,   what won'T work,  you need to make a mount point ON your desktop  mkdir /home/.... /desktop/whatever,  and mont to that
<jrib> iMacThere4iAm: all of them, but you normalling boot into 2 so that's the only one you /really/ need to turn off
<stefg> HungarianErich85: ok... you probably do... Hmm... that's bad
<jrib> iMacThere4iAm: each column is a runlevel
<iMacThere4iAm> jrib: okay
<Pelo> Chris,  or make a mount point in /media/ and it will also appear on the desktop
<Skiguy> flannel: yea. just a default install "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<HungarianErich85> stefg: What does that mean?
<Flannel> Skiguy: did you have any other httpd running (or attempt, whatever) previously?
<HungarianErich85> stefg: Can I fix it with the liveCD boot?
<BigToe> How do I disable kacpid and kacpi_notify? I think it's looking for a fan that isn't there (my fans are connected to a molex) so it's wasting all my CPU time
<Chris_Swift> Pelo, mounted to /media but I still can't find the drive
<BlackBsd> what file holds the wireless information, such as keys and password for my wireless networks.
<jaded`> Is there a default FTP program in Ubuntu that i can use?
<jaded`> I cant find one.
<dfarje_> hey guys I'm trying to install GKRELLM
<BlackBsd> im using knetwok manager
<Pelo> BigToe, try looking for an answer in the forum
<dfarje_> but it won't allow me to do it, because it says
<stefg> HungarianErich85: you can try. you'll have to chroot in the installed system.
<dfarje_>  Depends: libgnutls11 (>=1.0.16) but it is not installable
<Pelo> Chris,   you need to make a mount point  IN   /media    sudo mkdir /media/DISK  and then mount to that
<dfarje_> what does it mean when a package is not installable?
<Skiguy> flannel: nope
<jrib> jaded`: file -> connect to server  in nautilus
<HungarianErich85> stefg: Can we talk in a one to one chat?  It's hard to backtrack here.
<pyrops_> whats the substitute for "gaim" ?
<jrib> dfarje_: pastebin your command, the full error, and the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> pyrops,  pidgin I think is the new name
<jaded`> jrib im new to ubuntu and dont understand what you mean by that
<Mo0oSaH> !pcm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<padee> hi all. would there be an ubuntu desktop specialist available? i would like to fix and save windows on every workspace... i am thankful for any suggestion...
<iMacThere4iAm> jrib: thanks for the help, i'm going to reboot and see
<Mo0oSaH> in beryl when you go to top right click it brings all the windows together, how do you change it to some other corner of the screen
<jrib> jaded`: go to places -> home .  That opens "nautilus", the file browser.  Then go to the "file" menu and select "connect to server".  That allows you to connect to an ftp
<dfarje_> pastebin???
<kikr> Flannel, restarting X did the trick.. I didn't have to reboot
<jrib> !pastebin > dfarje_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> padee,  fix and save ?  assuming you want specific apps to open to specific workspace you'll need to use devilspie
<ny00123> hi
<HungarianErich85> stefg: So, am I screwed?
<Flannel> Skiguy: and `netstat -a` lists *:www?
<stefg> HungarianErich85:  if you haven't customized too much it might be quicker for you to just reinstall. The error isn't unfixable, but a reinstall takes 30 min. fixing the problem will take 2 hrs. if you are not too well educated in linux
<ny00123> Has anybody succeeded with printing to HP PSC ("All-In-One") 1315
<kikr> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Bishop> hi
<ny00123> which is connected to a WinXP machine via USB, but in Ubuntu via the network?
<Neil-> hey guys. If i swap terminals using ctrl-alt-f1 etc, then come back to gui, its just a blank screen with a cursor only
<ny00123> I could set it up, but it seems like the printer generates a few noises and then...nothing is printed
<Pelo> ny00123, you'll need to install  samba to communitcate ith the windows machine
<Neil-> mp3s etc carry on playing, scroll lock and num lock on keyboard stop functioning.. sys locks up
<costas> nope jrib never worked
<Neil-> any ideas?
<kikr> is "sudo nano /etc/hosts" supposed to ask for a password?
<ny00123> I think that Samba is installed Pelo
<Mo0oSaH> !daemon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> costas: tried logging out and back in after that?
<costas> jrib: do i need some uuid or something, i am just using defaults, user, auto, rw at present
<ny00123> btw, I'm using Ubuntu Feisty for 64-bit processors.
<padee> Pelo: aha. i'll check that. tnx
<Flannel> kikr: yes.  Unless you've done another sudo command recently
<HungarianErich85>  stefg:  Thanks for your help.  Fuck... I had just reinstalled. This will be the fourth since I switched to Linux two weeks ago.
<costas> jrib: back soon
<HungarianErich85> stefg: Honestly, now I'm starting to reconsider leaving even Vista.
<ompaul> !language | HungarianErich85
<ubotu> HungarianErich85: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> ny00123, from your later comment I assumeit is too, check fhe forum for further info if noonw else can help you
<ny00123> samba-common is installed but not combo :o
<Skiguy> flannel: sure does
<ny00123> oops, not samba
<kikr> Flannel, it didn't ask for a password... I was just able to edit/save the file without entering a password.  weird
<Luke9511> does ubuntu work well with pci-e graphic cards?
<dfarje_> jrib: what's pastebin???
<hyper_ch> hiho, does a gutsy iso already exist?
<arabntu> Hi, there ,  need someone to help me creating my PGP, I am using ubuntu right now!
<Flannel> kikr: that means that you've recently put in your password, and its cached
<dfarje_> I'm using irssi
<nickrud> pyrops,
<stefg> HungarianErich85: that's the learning curve we all had to climb... see, you'll gain experience :-)
<jrib> dfarje_: ubotu should have sent you a private message, did you receive it?
<Flannel> hyper_ch: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions
<kikr> oh ok
<Pici> dfarje_: its a website where you can paste stuff and not flood the channel
<costas> jrib: nope no luck here
<DanaG> I'm trying to rsync something, and it's not copying the file structure.
<Neil-> anyone know why my system locks up (mp3s play, but num lock etc stop lighting up on keyboard) when i swap out of gui using ctrl-alt-f1, then back.. its a blank screen with just a cursor
<dfarje_> how do you check private messages on irssi?
<DanaG> Instead, it's making tons of ..inodes/0000001/blah files
<jrib> costas: not sure then, that should work afaik but I turn it off
<Flannel> Skiguy: hm.  And from localhost, going to http://localhost doesn't work?
<Pici> dfarje_: alt-arrows to move between windows
<costas> reinstall i think jrib
<DanaG> How do I fix that?
<fawaz> jrib: can you please help on the bug issue on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyopengl/+bug/10667
<costas> shme
<dfarje_> thanks
<jrib> dfarje_: you see a red number in red?  press alt-# where # is that red number
<ny00123> oh yeah (Pelo) here's a similar case:
<ny00123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2604270
<ny00123> let's read :D
<arabntu> anyone to help ?!:(
<jrib> costas: heh, that sounds drastic
<BigToe> How do I disable kacpid and kacpi_notify? I think it's looking for a fan that isn't there (my fans are connected to a molex) so it's wasting all my CPU time
<Skiguy> Flannel: correct
<costas> jrib:  i know but it usually takes longer to find the solution/cause of the problem
<jrib> costas: but the problem will probably return... then what...
<jrib> fawaz: are you experiencing this bug?
<Flannel> arabntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<_tilman> Where do I get a repository for apache 1.3 with php4/php5 for feisty?
<costas> jrib: ask again for help ? I already tried google and ended up here
<Skiguy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21326 is my ps aux - I don't think there's anything interfering, but I don't recognize all of the processes
<Neil-> anybody know why my system locks up when swapping out then back into the gui using ctrl-alt-f1 ? its a blank screen with only a cursor
<jrib> costas: try the forums, mailing list, or here again later
<Flannel> _tilman: I don't believe there is one.  If you want apache1, why not just use dapper?
<ny00123> Huh? It seems like I should disable "bi-directional support" for the printer in order to be able to use it over the network
<_tilman> Flannel: Apache1 is there, but no php4
<ny00123> Does that mean it can't be used as a scanner? Or that it can't print right-to-left text probably?
<costas> jrib: another reason is because I read about VMI but I dont have it in repository
<cface> sup everyone
<DanaG> Why does rsync make ..inodes  instead of the real directories?
<ny00123> hi
<jaded`> I just installed ndiswrapper but i dont know how to use it or what im supposed to do now to try and get my wireless nick on my laptop to work?
<jrib> costas: what is VMI?
<costas> VMWare
<BigToe> ny00123, it probably means that the printer can't talk to the PC
<dfarje_> jrib: which number in red?
<arabntu> Flannel *_* Thanks a lot ! will try then feed you back
<costas> at the kernel level jrib
<Pici> !paste | dfarje_
<ubotu> dfarje_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BigToe> ny00123, but the PC can talk to the printer
<Pici> dfarje_: Read above
<ny00123> BigToe it seems like disabling that "BiDi" works
<jrib> dfarje_: dfarje_ if you don't see it, just try ctrl-n a couple of times
<ny00123> and it's possible to scan and print from the XP machine
<BigToe> like the printer can't warn of low ink or something if it usually does
<BigToe> hmm
<ny00123> USB btw
<Flannel> Skiguy: alright, uh, go ahead and pastebin the file in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<comradevictor> would it be possible to run ubuntu using ipod as an external hard drive
<jrib> costas: what is the package name?  This is different than vmware-player?
<neildarlow> where can i find documentation on gnome-vfs metachars e.g. %h, %m, %d etc.?
<dfarje_> cool, I'm on the pastebin
<costas> jrib: do you read linux format ?
<jrib> neildarlow: freedesktop.org spec on .desktop files
<jrib> costas: no
<neildarlow> jrib: thanks
<ny00123> What's printer's bidirectional support btw? right-to-left text (e.g. Hebrew) or printer+scanner?
<roger21> hi, how do i configure ubuntu not to ask for my password after a close/open of the laptop or after a suspend ?
<dfarje_> jrib: what should I choose for syntax?
<costas> Virtual Machine Interface jrib
<BigToe> ny00123, the second (I guess)
<dfarje_> if it's gonna be the sources.list
<ny00123> I'll check that
<cein> does anyone have any knowledge of mounting Philips GoGear HDD1630 mp3 players?
<jrib> dfarje_:doesn't matter
<LjL> ny00123: i think it just mean that the printer's head will print while doing a carriage return as well as when doing a carriage extend
<jrib> costas: do you know what the package name is supposed to be?
<dfarje_> k
<Stormx2> cein: is it file/folder based or do you have to use some special software on windows?
<cein> on windows you have to use win media player
<ny00123> ohh the "new line" compatibility issue? ;-P
<cein> the device uses MTP
<costas> 'VMI is a paravirtualisation interface which allows a guest blah blah blah....' Ubuntu Feisty Fawn is already VMI enable apparently
<BigToe> cein, amarok should work with it
<costas> jrib: ^^
<jaded`> jrib I just installed ndiswrapper but i dont know how to use it or what im supposed to do now to try and get my wireless nick on my laptop to work?
<LjL> ny00123: hm?
<cein> i can successfully detect it with mtp-detect, but i get errors with amarok
<BigToe> it did with my Samsung MTP-based player
<BigToe> oh
<BigToe> weird :S
<cein> yeah ;-)
<jrib> !ndiswrapper > jaded` (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> jaded`: that's all I know
<cein> ah wait
<ny00123> I've thought about the two "new line" characters #10 and #13 or CR and LF (maybe not in the same order).
<costas> i know nothing !!
<cein> it's working now ;-)
<jrib> neildarlow: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html
<BigToe> is there an MTP disable mode? Mine has that, and it shows up as a flash disk then
<BigToe> oh ok cein
<dfarje_> jrib: I pasted it
<costas> gonna try creating anew user
<cein> problem... solved, i guess
<costas> thanks jrib
<LjL> ny00123: no, that's unrelated
<DanaG> ..inodes/00000806/00/04/19/fa
<DanaG> is one, for example.
<dfarje_> what does it mean
<neildarlow> jrib: thanks for that. the wiki was full of broken links ;)
<dfarje_>  Depends: libgnutls11 (>=1.0.16) but it is not installable
<dfarje_> when I try to install gkrellm
<DanaG> I tried my iAudio6 in MTP mode, but it still showed up as UMS under Linux.
<jrib> dfarje_: where is the link to your pastebin?
<cein> is there a way i can browse the file system directly?
<dfarje_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21327/
<LjL> ny00123: again iirc, bidirectional support for inkjets simply means that the head will not move/print, then move back, then move/print, move back, etc, but it will also print while moving back. it prints while moving in both directories, thus bidirectional printing. which requires some printer calibration to give decent quality.
<cein> i'd like to mount it but i have no idea where to look for it in /dev/
<jrib> dfarje_: how about the other two things i asked for?
<LjL> ny00123: you don't want bidirectional printing when you want really high-quality prints
<DanaG> Angh, and my CD drive keeps spinning down.
<tomred> hello
<dkulchenko> i can't install feisty! please help!
<tomred> i need some help
<stefg> cein: how would you do it indirectly ?
<cein> hat's wrong dkulchenko ?
<jrib> !helpme | tomred
<DanaG> spin down --- read file----lAAAAAAAAAAAAAg while it spins up -- wait 1/2 second, spin down.
<ubotu> tomred: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cein> stefg: i don't know. i'm new to ntp
<cein> err mtp
<iMacThere4iAm> jrib: that didn't really help, now i just get the dump from the kernel panic instead of a boring freeze
<dfarje_> the command was
<dfarje_> sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<tomred> my ad1981 sound card stopped
<dfarje_> the error was
<dkulchenko> cein: i've installed feisty and now it has problems with the UUID thing
<jrib> dfarje_: pastebin
<dfarje_> ok sorry
<cein> h
<cein> ah
<Laser> cein, it's already mounted.  add the file browser to your menu list by editing the menu list (right click the menu bar).
<jrib> dfarje_: drop it all on the same page
<cein> dkulchenko: easy fix, to go fstab and change the hda1 etc. to sda1 etc.
<BigToe> How do I disable kacpid and kacpi_notify? I think it's looking for a fan that isn't there (my fans are connected to a molex) so it's wasting all my CPU time
<kippi> hey
<DanaG> In fact, even typing in Gaim lags while it spins up yet again.
<tomred> can someone help?
<dkulchenko> cein: it can't find /dev/disk/by-uuid/<my-uuid>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<cein> *go to
<Wudugast> Woah. I forgot how to read chat rooms. Crazy.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.101.250.224]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@e176121168.adsl.alicedsl.de]  by LjL
<tomred> please
<cyclops> can someone tell me how to improve the download/upload link on my ubuntu box
<dkulchenko> cein: i did a clean install
<cein> laser: menu list where?
<kippi> has anyone got juniper ssl vpn to work with juniper, I found a howto that worked, but re-installed ubuntu and can't find it anymore and can't get it to work
<cein> dkulchenko: oh?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@80-194-164-79.cable.ubr12.live.blueyonder.co.uk]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-524171d5.1510-2-64736c10.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se]  by LjL
<lgespee_> Hello, I've got question, is it possible tp upgrade from Edgy to Feisty using a CD, I don't want to reinstall just use the CD as a package source.
<tomred> guess no help ok
<cyclops> cause on my windows box it is pretty much faster than what I am getting on ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-66-243-216-183.pivot.net]  by LjL
<Laser> tomred, what's up?
<jrib> costas: hve you see: http://bussink.ch/erik/technology/gnulinux/enabling-virtual-machine-interface-vmi-in-vmware-workstation-60-ubuntu-704-i386/ ?  Looks relevant
<jrib> ugh
<dfarje_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21328/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.21.189.72.cfl.res.rr.com]  by LjL
<costas> thanks jrib gonna read
<cyclops> #list
<stefg> cein: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316246
<Flannel> lgespee_: you need the alternate CD, and it cna't do *all* packages (because some of the stuff you might have installed wont be on the CD), but yeah, itll tak care of the core OS
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88.228.96.80]  by LjL
<jrib> dfarje_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Wudugast> Anyway, hello everyone. I installed Ubuntu two days ago and know next to nothing about it. I'm not having any problems; I'm just lurking. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dfarje_> 6.06 LTS
<dfarje_> jrib: 6.06 LTS
<Skiguy> falnnel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21329
<lgespee_> Flannel, and it's not possible with the normal (Live) CD?
<tomred> im lost
<tomred> oh well
<Laser> cein, the menu bar in the top panel.  right click it and select "edit menus".  In the "accessories" section you'll see that the file browser isn't checked.  check it.  then you can access the file browser easily.
<jrib> dfarje_: remove the breezy repositories from your sources.list
<Flannel> lgespee_: no.  The liveCD can't be used to ugprade
<dfarje_> ok
<lgespee_> Flannel, ok thanks for the clarification
<Laser> Wudugast, welcome to Ubuntu.  :)
<tomred> how can i redect hardware without a reinstall
<jrib> dfarje_: actually, it's probably easier if you just create a new dapper one with universe and multiverse, see:
<costas> my gnome-terminal died also jrib
<jrib> !easysource > dfarje_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<costas> i feel a reinstall coming on
<das-q> does anybody now where to download a vmware-image of ubuntu 7.04?
<pyrops_> " You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build. "  !?!?!?
<costas> question - do i use 6.06 or 7.04 ?????
<dfarje_> ok...
<das-q> the ones I found didnt work
<jrib> costas: lsb_release -a     will tell you
<Skiguy> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21329 is my 000-default from /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<dfarje_> jrib: how do I create a dapper
<tomred> how can i redect sound card hardware without a reinstall
<nickrud> pyrops_, was away from my desk, have you resolved your problem?
<LadyNikon> yo
<jrib> dfarje_: check your messages from ubotu
<kippi> has anyone got juniper ssl vpn to work with juniper, I found a howto that worked, but re-installed ubuntu and can't find it anymore and can't get it to work
<dfarje_> sorry I'm a little slow with this
<ompaul> costas, home desktop or business desktop?
<tomred> how can i redect sound card hardware without a reinstall
<costas> jrib: do you pay for business desktop ?
<pyrops_> nickrud:  yeh i got it to work.. but now i have this.. You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build.
<dkulchenko> can't access my disk from live CD?
<jrib> costas: no
<cein> laser: top panel of what?
<tomred> how can i redect sound card hardware without a reinstall
<costas> jrib: what difference ?
<cein> gnome?
<dyrne> tomred: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-utils   -maybe
<ompaul> costas, your use
<costas> ????????????
<dkulchenko> can't access my disk from live CD?
<sidny4> where do I get libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<ompaul> costas, so if business then it is 6.06 and if personal it is 7.04
<dkulchenko> can't access my disk from live CD?
<costas> ahh
<ompaul> costas, unless you are an admin
<tomred> how can i redect sound card hardware without a reinstall
<nickrud> pyrops_, try installling libglib2.0-dev
<costas> yes I am admin
<jrib> costas: ompaul is making a recommendation for you
<Laser> cein, in gnome.  the top panel.
<Flannel> Skiguy: hmm.  That all looks normal.  I have absolutely on idea.
<pyrops_> ;)
<costas> thanks jrib && ompaul
<tomred> dyrne didnt work but thanks
<neildarlow> is it normal for a xD card mounted via a printer card-reader not to show an icon on the desktop? mount command shows it being mounted
<costas> I am admin at home ompaul
<dfarje_> wow
<dfarje_> jrib:
<cein> Laser: i can't toggle any of those check boxes
<netjitsu> heres my situation: I have been testing out Ubuntu on an old box with a very small hard drive (4 gigs) after adding alot of the utilities I commonly use it became apparent I would need more space, so I tossed in another small drive (3 gigs). I figured I would just copy my /usr partition to the new drive, make an fstab entry and thats it..
<dfarje_> thanks
<ompaul> costas, then 7.04
<tomred>  how can i redect sound card hardware without a reinstall
<costas> can i ask why please ompaul ?
<tomred>  how can i redect sound card hardware without a reinstall
<Flannel> netjitsu: yep.  Well, partition the new drive ext3, then copy the files, then fstab.  But yeah
<dfarje_> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dfarje_> jrib: thanks
<netjitsu> unfortunately this doesnt seem to be working, even after setting up my /etc/fstab with the asnine UUID format
<tomred>  how can i redect sound card hardware without a reinstall
<netjitsu> Flannel: been there done that
<roger21> hi, how do i configure ubuntu not to ask for my password after a close/open of the laptop or after a suspend ?
<Skiguy> flannel: thanks for your help anyways
<neildarlow> tomred: asoundconf?
<tomred>  how can i redect sound card hardware without a reinstall
<Laser> cein, that's weird.  i dunno why not.
<Flannel> Skiguy: you might ask in #apache
<tomred> sound worked but then stopped
<Laser> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cein> in any case, i can use nautilus just fine...
<costas> ompaul: why not 6.06 ?
<cein> all i want to do is mount the gogear drive, if that's possible
<tomred>  how can i redect sound card hardware without a reinstall    stopped working
<LjL> !repeat | tomred
<ubotu> tomred: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<netjitsu> hrrm - is there any feasible way to convert an ext3 or reiserfs system to lvm (non-destructively)?
<iron_angel> any SPARC users here?
<ompaul> costas, it is a suggestion, based on if you are at home you can do more "hairy" stuff, in business you want simple and stable
<cein> tomred: you just can't hear sound?
<costas> ompaul: is 6.06 more stable ?
<Laser> bye ubuntu.
<tomred> no sound
<ompaul> costas, it has more long term support
<ompaul> it will last longer
<tomred> not sure what i did
<costas> ompaul: what support you talk about - is it paid for ?
<costas> ompaul: also in a server environment ?
<fawaz> how can i log in as root?
<vorbote> netjitsu: no, you need your backups.
<cein> tomred: have you tried double-clicking sound icon in top panel -> 'switches' tab -> deselect "analog/digital output jack"?
<jrib> !root > fawaz (see the private message from ubotu)
<tomred> yes doesnt work
<pyrops_> nickrud: and for rtk+ 2.0 ?
<Shin_Gouki> hi! with windows im used to click into the Firefox adress adress bar and the WHOLE adress is selected by DEFAULt, with linux it is not, how do i change this?
<DanaG> aah, I seee: rsync RENAMES the things at the end.
<ompaul> costas, read www.ubuntu.com and it tells you all of support options you don't have to pay for it, but if you want paid support you can get it
<netjitsu> vertigo: yeh, thats what I figured..... crapola
<netjitsu> o well
<nickrud> pyrops_, what are you building
<costas> ok thanks ompaul
<DanaG> Wow, that's non-obvious.
<ompaul> !support > costas (check out the message from ubotu)
<costas> one last question to all -- which is the fastest linux distro ?
<pyrops_> trying to install that pidgin !!
<LadyNikon> question about the install.. The migrate documents section.  If I select the entire Windows partition.. will it really "migrate" everything over? or will it set up a share so that I can browse to it?
<netjitsu> costas: fastest?
<neildarlow> costas: slackware and gentoo
<netjitsu> fastest in what manner?
<tomred> gees this is stupid no one helps
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Shin_Gouki: double click the address bar
<costas> okay thanks guys
<costas> i have alot to read
<pyrops_> nickrud: pidgin..tryin to install
<nickrud> pyrops_, it's libgtk2.0-dev , but you might be able to do apt-get build-dep to get all dependencies in one fell swoop
<fawaz> i still can't find answers in the common quest link for hwo to login as root
<netjitsu> bah
<nickrud> pyrops_, try apt-get build-dep gaim
<fawaz> *questios*
<Shin_Gouki> @\x6e\x65\x72\x64 thx ;)
<alm3id4> hi, I have a very basic question: how do O install programs that are in .tar.gz?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> np
<LjL> fawaz: i think Ubotu gave you a very specific explanation and link
<jrib> fawaz: I've given you the answer, check your messages from ubotu
<alm3id4> *I
<neildarlow> fawaz: you don't login as root. your primary user has sudo rights. just sudo command and enter your password
<baku> Hi, I have a question - I have Ubuntu Feisty Fawn and i would like to install a K7 kernel. So I opened synpatic and downloaded linux k7 image and headers
<pyrops_> nickrud: no file found
<ompaul> fawaz, there is no root, it is disabled by default - read the message from ubotu and follow the links you will then know what we know
<LjL> alm3id4: it depends on the program. in general, don't and just use packages from the repositories instead. if you can't help it, well -- if they come as sourcecode, you'll have to compile them.
<baku> but in Grube I don't have a Kernel with K7
<baku> what to do??
<LjL> alm3id4: a .tar.gz file, itself, is simply an archive format (like .zip), it doesn't say anything about whatever is contained in it
<LjL> !generic > baku    (baku, see the private message from Ubotu)
<fawaz> neildarlow: i know about sudo but i still want to login as root, is there anyway how toenable it?
<vorbote> baku: Modern kernels load especific CPU optimizations at runtime.
<LjL> fawaz, i think you haven't read the link.
<alm3id4> but after I extract it, there are a lot of files, how do i install the app?
<tomred> to login in as root go to login window under admin and go to security and click allow admin local login
<neildarlow> fawas: use sudo to set a password for root
<nickrud> pyrops_, I don't have the source stuff enabled, but mine tried :)
<ompaul> neildarlow, the page he was shown tells him how to, so please don't do that in this channel ;-)
<pyrops_> :)
<LjL> fawaz: besides, don't come here to complain if things break after you enable root, as there is *nothing* that you cannot do by simply using sudo appropriately (sudo -i gives you a root login)
<barongas> I have this problem that gnome won't mount my dvd's properly. This is my fstab line. /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0.Works well with cd's though.
<kees_> I have a problem with GRUB, whenever I run 'update-grub' it puts all available kernels in the list BUT it generates hd(0,3) and then vmlinuz ...... sda4, however this must be hd(0,2) and then vmlinuz .....sda3 otherwise the computer will not boot, now I have to manually update the menu.lst after every kernel update, is there a way to fix this?
<jrib> Shin_Gouki: in about:config, change browser.urlbar.clickSelectsAll to true and restart firefox
<fawaz> i did it all says about usinf sudo
<ompaul> fawaz, read it again, you missed something
<tomred>  how can i redect sound card hardware without a reinstall    stopped working
<LjL> fawaz: no. it also tells you how to enable root. read it.
<tomred>  how can i redect sound card hardware without a reinstall    stopped working
<fawaz> o ki'll read again
<tomred>  how can i redect sound card hardware without a reinstall    stopped working
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-66-229-232-128.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by LjL
<iMacThere4iAm> does anyone fancy helping me troubleshoot a kernel panic?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LadyNikon> iMacThere4iAm: pastebin your kernel panick message
<LadyNikon> then someone can actually see it to tell you.
<ompaul> !pastebin > iMacThere4iAm
<vorbote> set theme
<iMacThere4iAm> LadyNikon: let me find the log...
<vorbote> set theme
<macd> I see a bug on LP 66254, has anyone else experienced CD/DVD burning issues with nautilus, always asks for a disc with more free space, though it is blank?
<Neil-> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> Neil-, do not use envy.
<Neil-> Yeah, I know
<Neil-> jus wondered what the message said :)
<LjL> fawaz: i was wrong, the explanation on how to enable root has been removed from that document. if you really want to do it, "sudo passwd root", yet again, please remember that "sudo -i" will get you straight into a root login, so there is no reason to enable it.
<macd> should say the same thing the automatix one says
<ompaul> fawaz, if you use root your not using the machine as needed
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<ompaul> or intentded
<tapio> How can I disable the paste function of the middle-mouse button?
<rysiek|pl> did anyone get Logitech Bluetooth Wireless Hub to work under (k)Ubuntu? I have connected it, the mouse works AOK (I didn't test the keyboard yet, though), but it doesn't show as a bluetooth hub O_o'; hciconfig -a shows nothing, google's silent; when I connect some other bluetooth dongle - I get a msg about a new Bt device almost instantly
<iMacThere4iAm> LadyNikon: I don't know where to find the kernel panic log on linux
<m0u5e> anyone know how to set default server connect ports for xchat-gnome? I want to change it from 6667 to something else :/
<barongas> Whenever I try to open a dvd in gnome it tries to sound juice it to a 255 minute long black eyed peas song/album. I've never even had a bep song on my computer :/
<Mo0oSaH> !virtualization
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualization - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mo0oSaH> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<yallaxx> hm..is there a other bootloader i can install from within vista or xp?
<LjL> !virtualizers | Mo0oSaH
<ubotu> Mo0oSaH: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<LjL> !bot > Mo0oSaH    (Mo0oSaH, see the private message from Ubotu)
<das-q> ah ok, I found vmware-images of ubuntu here http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<m0u5e> yallaxx: vista has pretty good bootloader from what I hear
<sid__> I'm trying to install a program from a script file, when I try to install though it says I need libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3, anyone know where I can find it?
<carl1> hellow
<m0u5e> sid__: try synaptic?
<yallaxx> can i add linux to the vista bootloader?
<carl1> anyone can help me
<sid__> m0u5e: tried that, installed libstdc++6 and that didn't work
<carl1> ?
<m0u5e> yallaxx: you should be able to... from what I hear, its pretty flexible... anyone in here have experience with the vista bootloader?
<m0u5e> sid__: 6_6;
<sid__> I'm using dapper, so 6-4
<m0u5e> carl: just type what you want to know, and if anyone knows, they'll respond :)
<padee> i'm sorry to bother again and again... but is here someone who has experience in setting up an ubuntu internet cafe?
<m0u5e> padee: lol ubuntu internet cafe? that sounds fun :D
<sid__> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3  <--anyone know anything about this?
<jaded`> i just downloaded mirc and its filename is mirc.exe how to convert that so i can install it in ubuntu
<m0u5e> sid__: did you try going to the program website to see if they have FAQs and su pport?
<m0u5e> sid__: or try downloading the synaptic version?
<m0u5e> jaded: you have to use WINE
<Mo0oSaH> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<rysiek|pl> guys, any Bluetooth wizards here?
<Death_Sargent> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jrib> jaded`: why use mirc?  Why not use a native irc client like xchat?
<padee> m0u5e: it is fun... actually... i only have problems in remote controlling my 'client' computers from a admin station... i managed to shut them down over ssh after the time the customers paid... but it is not a proper solution...
<Death_Sargent> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<m0u5e> jaded: X-chat is similar to mIRC... give it a whirl
<Death_Sargent> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<carl1> this is the support channe?
<ajd17> I just installed a fresh copy of Feisty, and when I go to setup PHP5, it tells me "libapache2-mod-php5: Depends: apache2.2-common but it is not installable." Any ideas?
<Death_Sargent> yes
<recon> Does anybody know how to reformat a USB drive (mine mounted at /media/disk) in FAT?
<iMacThere4iAm> can someone tell me how to get a log of a kernel panic?
<padee> Pelo: tnx for ur info. i found a nice tutorial for using devilspie... i'll try it.
* Pelo still wonders what the correct crontab line would be to restart gdesklets every few hours 
<m0u5e> padee: maybe create an automated script? lol i have no experience in setting up wide networks with ubuntu yet :X
<PocketIRC> <recon> with gparted
<Pelo> padee, link me  I never found a tutorial for it , I had to settle for the read me
<recon> well, yeah.
<recon> thanks.
<jrib> carl1: yes, welcome
<kippi> has anyone got juniper ssl vpn to work with juniper, I found a howto that worked, but re-installed ubuntu and can't find it anymore and can't get it to work
<padee> Pelo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75749
<carl1> thanks i need help with a nvidia go 5700
<Pelo> padee,  thank you
<carl1> the black screen problem
<Mo0oSaH> how do you install debian binary
<LordKratos> I just received my Ubuntu 7.04 CD, and I want to upgrade my 6.06 one. I have a problem though. I accidentally deleted my Ubuntu's graphical interface (It's called GIU or something like that) while trying to install Beryl, and now I don't know how I can upgrade it, or delete it to install the newer version of Ubuntu.
<m0u5e> anyone know how to set up x-chat gnome with a different port configuration? :(
<padee> m0u5e: what i would need most are 2 things: indicate at the client computer the remaining time.. this could be a console or whatever. 2. i have to set up somehow a parental control for firefox. i didnt find anyting with google...
<PocketIRC> anyone knows a way to extract cab filesfrom exefiles to install on pocket pc in ubuntu ?
<ajd17> well, I know no one responded -- but I fixed my problem. I had a bad mirror for my sources.list :/
<Pelo> padee,  that looks a lot more complicated then what I did ,  would you like me to send you the rule I use to start frotswire in my workspace 3 minimized ? it's pretty basic
<nikotyna> PocketIRC: cabextract?
<PocketIRC> <nikotyna> doesn't that extract files from cab?
<LicensedLunacy> hey, is there a root password on the ubuntu boot disk?
<LordKratos> I just received my Ubuntu 7.04 CD, and I want to upgrade my 6.06 one. I have a problem though. I accidentally deleted my Ubuntu's graphical interface (It's called GIU or something like that) while trying to install Beryl, and now I don't know how I can upgrade it, or delete it to install the newer version of Ubuntu.  Help please.
<padee> Pelo: just check the 2nd or 3th window with the code... i didnt try it yet, so i dont know yet if it works...
<LicensedLunacy> cause I can't get su to work
<nikotyna> PocketIRC: check it ;p
<LicensedLunacy> because I don't know the password...
<Cisyouc> LicensedLunacy: Just do sudo passwd to set it.
<LicensedLunacy> ah, thanks
<fizzmahon> anyone here have experience with virtualbot?
<m0u5e> padee: dunno... maybe configure a firewall gateway with parental filters?
<LicensedLunacy> wow, I can't believe I didn't think of that
<cd-8> hello
<LicensedLunacy> cisyouc: thanks
<Cisyouc> Hehe.
<opapo> I am trying to switch from metacity to compiz
<opapo> I have uninstalled metacity and installed compiz
<slayer> Anyone knows, where i can get a desklet that shows, little tux'es and my desktop? Like thishttp://static.flickr.com/117/284304699_60d79c3555_o.png
<jrib> opapo: you don't need to uninstall metacity
<m0u5e> padee: i have no idea how to do the countdown though.. i'd imagine you'd have to warn them at like the 10 minute mark, to wrap up and save all data XD
<opapo> I have done: killall gnome-panel
<padee> m0u5e: yes, this is one possibility... i have to feed the router with IPs of forbidden sites... but there should be a faster way, no?
<opapo> jrib: I already did
<padee> m0u5e: exactly...
<opapo> I couldn't get compiz to replace metacity
<m0u5e> padee: well.... white listing is safer than blacklisting... :)
<m0u5e> opapo: i thought metacity was *part of compiz? :X
<Smackeddown> ** Is there any way to set my Windows partition to boot instead of the ubuntu ? (Yes Dual-Boot)
<m0u5e> opapo: at least the default bundle?
<hylje> ubuntu kernel is not tickless?
<jrib> Smackeddown: just choose it from the grub menu
<padee> m0u5e: hm... i see.. there is no workaround for that, i assume?
<m0u5e> padee: i actually have no idea... lol im just throwing out ideas :D
<Pelo> Smackeddown,   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   move the windows menu entry to the top of the list, very very gently
<LordKratos> I need help updating ubuntu.
<FBSoulMan> how can I allow user www-data to write/create files in a directory without chmoding the dir 777?
<Smackeddown> They problem is I want it to be defaulted to the XP and not ubuntu .. when my laptop starts up if I don't answer it loads ubuntu
<m0u5e> padee: sorry, wish i could help :(
<isidoro> who know zapping??
<opapo> m0u5e: It does seem to be bundled together, but I couldn't get compiz to work and now I have uninstalled and reinstalled so many things I don't know where to start
<padee> m0u5e: no problem...
<Pelo> Smackeddown,   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   move the windows menu entry to the top of the list, very very gently
<Smackeddown> TY Pelo I will try that
<slayer> Anyone knows, where i can get a desklet that shows, little tux'es and my desktop? Like thishttp://static.flickr.com/117/284304699_60d79c3555_o.png
<m0u5e> padee: have there been other linux cafes?  you might wanna start searching there :)
<m0u5e> padee: im sure it exists somewhere... and if it doesn't... well it might just become the next best thing :)
<LordKratos> I just received my Ubuntu 7.04 CD, and I want to upgrade my 6.06 one. I have a problem though. I accidentally deleted my Ubuntu's graphical interface (It's called GIU or something like that) while trying to install Beryl, and now I don't know how I can upgrade it, or delete it to install the newer version of Ubuntu. When I start up with ubuntu, all I get is text. Please help.
<fizzmahon> anyone know if virtualbot has a channel?
<Piggyg1> hey you guys hear that MS windows might start enforcing some of their patents
<padee> m0u5e: i saw some pages they offer software... but i am too stupid to install it... :((
<Smackeddown> another question, anyone get a sprint aircard to work with ubuntu yet ?
<m0u5e> padee: XD
<Piggyg1> is that giong to bring ubuntu down?
<m0u5e> opapo: what did you uninstall?
<Pelo> slayer,  are you sure those just aren'T part of the wallpaper ?
<m0u5e> opapo: maybe try cleaning everything up and removing the ex-dependancies?
<m0u5e> opapo: sudo apt-get autoremove
<opapo> m0u5e: sudo aptitude remove metacity
<m0u5e> opapo: why are you trying to remove metacity?
<m0u5e> opapo: if you can't run compiz, i doubt its a problem with metacity
<ny00123> bennukem :O
<ny00123> I remember that nickname
<jaimeinside> join #ubuntu-br
<opapo> m0u5e: I tried: metacity --replace and it said there was already a window manager and I should try --replace
<fizzmahon> anoyne have experience with virtualbox
<opapo> m0u5e: I did: sudo apt-get autoremove
<asa> hi. i try to start a second xsession as a "normal" user but i get Cannot open log file "/var/log/Xorg.1.log"
<opapo> This cleaned up 30MB
<LordKratos> I need help upgrading my installation of ubuntu
<asa> what can i do ?
<m0u5e> opapo: okay try closing all your open update/synaptic/automatix/etc windows
<Pelo> LordKratos,  save yourself a lot of trouble, backup yoru home folder and clean install
<m0u5e> opapo: then you'll be able to install/uninstall whatever
<opapo> m0u5e: done
<LordKratos> Pelo:  How do I clean the install?
<BigToe> how do I see what packets are being sent in ubuntu server (no X)?
<BigToe> or what programs are using the internet
<Pelo> LordKratos,  a clean install is jsut installing from scratch as new , instead of upgrading
<LordKratos> Pelo: I've already got Ubuntu installed (older version) but since I deleted the graphical interface, I can't acces anything unless it's by a command line.
<Pelo> !upgrade > LordKratos  check private message from ubotu
<Bria1> Hi, my software channel is broken because the samba uninstall script is broken.  I tried to reinstall samba but I can't update anything with the software  channel broken.  What do I do to fix samba?
<Yasuo> namd/hi
<Pelo> Bria1,  put in the live cd,  sudo apt-get uipdate and then reisntall samba and that channel thingy
<m0u5e> speak of the devil, darn you compiz
<cox377_> anyone use headless azureus or the web admin?
<opapo> lol
<m0u5e> opapo: yeah... i mean you can always try beryl i suppose?
<opapo> m0u5e: I can install whatever is needed to get compiz working
<QuixoticJ> sorry silly question but how do i check if im using dvd 5 or dvd 9 and how would i identify that off my dvd rs ?
<m0u5e> opapo: well you shouldnt have to install anything besides compiz to get it working
<QuixoticJ> dvd+r
<m0u5e> opapo: synaptics should work out the dependancies for you
<Bria1> My live cd is not the version I currently have right now.  Should I download the version of ubuntu I currently have and do this?
<Pelo> Bria1,  that would help
<joedaddy> hi Im trying to figure out how to make a home network. so I can connect my xbox and my ubuntu box to the same internet using a crossover cable. any help would be appreciated. : )
<grub_booter> hi all - having a bit of a problem with grub on my dapper laptop after i installed feisty on a usb2 disk (from the the live cd) - when i boot up now with the usb2 drive, i can access the internal drive fine... but when i boot up without it, i get an error 21... anyone know the simplest solution to fix it?
<aHmoH`aweY> please free shell
<aHmoH`aweY> please free shell
<aHmoH`aweY> please free shell
<opapo> m0u5e: I did: killall gnome-panel and I don't have any panels
<Bria1> Thank you Pelo
<Yasuo> wtf
<jrib> !offtopic | aHmoH`aweY
<ubotu> aHmoH`aweY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m0u5e> opapo: wait whwat? :X
<aHmoH`aweY> sorry
<tomer> Hey, is there a channel for Amarok specifically?
<m0u5e> opapo: you dont have to do that before installing compiz? :X
<betim> hi, when I start beryl, window border's are gone, what should I do?
<Yasuo> try #amarok
<jrib> tomer: #amarok
<Pelo> tomer, check their site for info
<SlimeyPete> tomer: yes. #amarok, suprisingly enough ;)
<tomer> thanks
<opapo> m0u5e: I can't do a Alt+F1
<m0u5e> amorak is buggy on gnome :(
<m0u5e> opapo: O_O;
<Yasuo> is there pidgin available for dapper?
<m0u5e> opapo try doing a ctrl+alt+backspace? it'll restart your desktop environment... you'll log off for a bit :X
<gop> hello
<m0u5e> yasuo: pidgin is just the newest version of gaim, it should* work...
<fizzmahon> m0u5e, so use kde =)
<opapo> m0u5e: is it possible that I will not have a winow manager at all that that point?
<iMacThere4iAm> can someone tell me how to get a log of a kernel panic?
<LCannon> How do I increase my permissions in the Terminal?
<m0u5e> opapo:  i dont' know how you got to the point that you dont have a windows manager anymore... but I recommend reinstalling whatever you uninstalled :X
<BigToe> sudo <command>, LCannon
<LCannon> Keep getting Permission denied
<fizzmahon> i installed virtualbox with dpkg -i, and the module is running, but none of the commands work, ex. "virtualbox" in terminal. seems as if it wasnt installed yet it was. any ideas?
<_r1_> hi
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me,  i made  a mistake in my boot/grub/menu.lst and i would like to know how to tell grub to boot to sda1
<LCannon> sudo?
<BigToe> then enter your account password, LCannon
<m0u5e> fizzmahon: i've been meaning to try it out... but not yet ;-)
<gop> hello I have my usb enclosure
<LCannon> oh, okay.. Will try,
<LCannon> Tks
<opapo> m0u5e: I will Ctl+Alt+Backspace
<joedaddy> *bump
<gop> usb drive, hard drive but ubuntu installler won't see it
<_r1_> someone's knowing a good genealogy tree application which provides html pages ?
<gop> ! usb drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gcclinux> hello
<gop> !usb drive
<BigToe> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Smackeddown> Pelo you still here ???
<Pelo> gop,  pull it out and put it back in
<BigToe> ew
<Pelo> Smackeddown,  yes
<m0u5e> anyone want to help opapo in a little bit? I have to leave soon... he's having problems with gnome & compiz
<gop> from the usb slot Pelo
<asa> hi. i try to start a second xsession as a "normal" user but i get Cannot open log file "/var/log/Xorg.1.log"
<Pelo> gop,  yes
<m0u5e> not really sure on the specifics, but seems like he's lost all his panels and title bars :X
<Smackeddown> there is nothing in my /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<joedaddy> hi Im trying to figure out how to make a home network. so I can connect my xbox and my ubuntu box to the same internet using a crossover cable. any help would be appreciated. : )
<fizzmahon> m0u5e, has he tried to set window manager back to gnome/kde
<Pelo> Smackeddown, was windows on your computer when you installed ubuntu ?
<Smackeddown> yes
<gcclinux> i am trying to compile a bit of code but it's failing immediately  with **Error**: You must have `glib' installed. is there a package that i can download and install for ubuntu?
<am_> hi,  i installed xubuntu fiesty and I want to add fluxbox as an additional wm.  I found a guide that tells me to run this command ("echo "exec startfluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc).   Won't this overwrite xfce ?
<Pelo> err Smackeddown  do you mean  that that specific file is empty or that there is stuff in it but no window entry ?
<Markon> hi
<gcclinux> hi
<Markon> can anyone help me about beryl ?
<fizzmahon> i installed virtualbox with dpkg -i, and the module is running, but none of the commands work, ex. "virtualbox" in terminal. seems as if it wasnt installed yet it was. any ideas?
<Smackeddown> it is empty, and I get the black and white version of the loader not a gui version
<Pelo> Markon,   ask in #beryl
<Markon> thanx
<Pelo> Smackeddown, hold on
<gcclinux> can someone help with gtk (glib)
<gop> Pelo:  no luck
<Smackeddown> so when I typed the command given it comes up with an editor and an empty file
<Smackeddown> NP
<gop> I pluged it off and then back in
<msuiter> !ask gcclinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask gcclinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<msuiter> wtf
<gop> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Pelo> gop, assuming it's not usb powered it is turned on ?
<m0u5e> fizzmahon: i have no idea... thats what i was trying to figure out
<moauud> i have ubuntu 7.4 and i have an ext3 and i connot copy to my ext3 why ....?
<gop> yea it not usb powered and it pluged in to power jack I see blue light Pelo
<gcclinux> i am trying to compile a bit of code but it's failing immediately  with **Error**: You must have `glib' installed. is there a package that i can download and install for ubuntu?
<Pelo> Smackeddown,  I probably gave you the wrong command line,   are you using gnome or kde ?
<joedaddy> hi Im trying to figure out how to make a home network. so I can connect my xbox and my ubuntu box to the same internet using a crossover cable. any help would be appreciated. : )
<spikeb> gcclinux: glib-dev or the equivelent
<gcclinux> thanks for the link, going there now
<m0u5e> fizzmahon: i just told him to stop uninstalling, and let synaptics do some trouble shooting for him :X
<Pelo> gop,  check in theforum  that was all I could do for you,  usb drives should mount automaticaly to the desktop
<Smackeddown> It did not ask when I installed from the live cd I downloaded just earlier today.
<msuiter> gcclinux, in a terminal, type "sudo apt-get install build-essentials"
<Smackeddown> I have firefox and evolution those are KDE right ?
<Pelo> Smackeddown,  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Yggdrasil> ljl are you around
<sid__> Smackeddown: evolution is gnome
<gop> Pelo:  if I do get to mount would I be able to boot from a installed ubuntu
<Pelo> Smackeddown,  instead of  retyping , copy and paste the command to the terminal
<Enverex> Is it possible to mount Flash media R/W to all? Seems auto-mounted media is set to be read only to everyone other than root
<Anthon1> When I try to run the live cd, at the point where the desktop would load, a screen with nothing but corrupted graphics comes up, and the computer because unresponsive; does anyone know what might be causing this?
<Enverex> er, by default I mean
<nuxil> hi all.. im having a problem playing dvd movies.. what to do?  mplayer ogle and xine wount play dvd  movies :(
<gcclinux> tried: E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<Pelo> gop, I beleive so but I have no experience with it so I can't tell you for sure
<nuxil> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Smackeddown> OK. thats a file with info in it
<m0u5e> hmm maybe opapo can no longer start up his desktop environment? :X
<Anthon1> When I try to run the live cd, at the point where the desktop would load, a screen with nothing but corrupted graphics comes up, and the computer because unresponsive; does anyone know what might be causing this?
<m0u5e> he said he removed gnome-panel... or something... i'm pretty sure gnome depends on that to run @_@;
<m0u5e> anthon1: which live cd?
<Smackeddown> now I just have to figure out what to move
<puff> Heyall.. I upgraded to feisty on my thinkpad, a day ago, and now hibernate doesn't work at all, it just does a fresh start.  Any word on a fix for this?
<Anthon1> 7.04
<Pelo> Smackeddown,  that files contains the menu entry for the grub boot menu,  the last part is the menu entries themselves,  copy the windows section at the very bottom and paste it about the ubuntu one at the top
<m0u5e> anthon1: did you md5sum the cd and check it for errors?
<spikeb> have him install ubuntu-desktop again, m0u5e
<GeorgeAScott> hi, i'm looking for a help thread on adjusting the bios' audio options to get sound to work
<m0u5e> spikeb: lol... if he can even get back here :D
<Pelo> Smackeddown,  not at the top of the file ,  at the top of the menu entries
<spikeb> m0u5e: hehe
<Anthon1> m0u5e: yes, i did
<Giuseppe> guys I've a big problem with ubuntu feisty, without do anything it becomed too slow, it takes 10 minutes to load every programs, the last things that I do are install nfs and vnc, I also started it in recovery mode but no errors, help please :(
<m0u5e> anthon1: did you md5sum the original file?
<Anthon1> no, how do I do that?
<msuiter> giuseppe, what are the specifications for your computer?
<Smackeddown> so right above this one ...    title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic
<m0u5e> anthon1: okay, before you burn the iso, go to the ubuntu website and look for the md5 hash
<Pelo> Smackeddown,  that sounds about right
<Anthon1> I tried 6.06 and 6.10, and the same thing happened
<Giuseppe> msuiter: amd64 3600 ram 1gb, but I've ubuntu i386
<flithm> hey everyone... anyone know what it takes to get a package in contrib?
<das-q> umm, does anybody know the sudo password for the vmware-images of ubuntu from http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/  ?
<m0u5e> anthon1: o_O...
<m0u5e> anthon1: that is weird... what system are you running?
<LicensedLunacy> http://web.mit.edu/unlocked/Public/xkcd-lecture/index_2.html#17
<LicensedLunacy> oops
<LicensedLunacy> sorry
<m0u5e> opapo: welcome back, we were getting worried :)
<bseltzer> feisty
<opapo> m0u5e: it was a long journey
<LicensedLunacy> wrong window
<Anthon1> I have windows vista on an HP laptop
<m0u5e> opapo: is everything working again? :)
<Smackeddown> o.k. I will come back after I try, hopefully some thing will boot .... is there any way to get a GUI grub like Suse?
<das-q> ok, it was "ubuntu"
<joedaddy> hi Im trying to figure out how to make a home network. so I can connect my xbox and my ubuntu box to the same internet using a crossover cable. any help would be appreciated. : )
<Pelo> Anthon1,  we are so sorry for you
<opapo> m0u5e: not all working
<sf_> I'm having trouble with my (probably somewhat cruddy) integrated sound card (an ES1988 Allegro-1). Most of the time it is fine, but sometimes it will get screwed up and play everything with a 2x speedup (chipmunk-style). The only way I know to fix it is to reboot. So I'm wondering, is this probably just a bug in the sound card driver (it has some binary blob portions, I think), or could I have something misconfigured? (I have had Ubuntu installed
<msuiter> Giuseppe, the x86 version isn't the problem and the hardware isn't the problem.  Does it do the same thing with the Live CD?
<sf_>  for a long time and with the same installation on a different PC with a different sound card, a sound blaster). Anyway, I'm wondering if there is any possibility that any ALSA configuration files might be goofed up. Failing that I'm wondering if there is any way to reset the device (as if I had rebooted) without rebooting (alsactl restore doesn't do it).
<Giuseppe> msuiter: have you got any ideas? :(
<opapo> still no panel
<Pelo> joedaddy, try reading in here   http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<joedaddy> thanxz
<m0u5e> opapo: some computers can't run compiz, keep that in mind... if you have a old computer with a graphics card w/out 3d accel, it probably won't run
<Anthon1> Hey, I'm trying to get away from the windows thing:)
<Giuseppe> msuiter: mhm I'm trying now wait only 5 minutes :) and thanks for the attention
<FBSoulMan> how can I allow user www-data to write/create files in a directory without chmoding the dir 777?
<m0u5e> opapo: if you still are getting nonthing, i recommend reinstalling ubuntud-desktop and all it's dependancies
<gop> Pelo:  got it to load
<Giuseppe> msuiter: but I've only edgy livecd, is it a problem?
<opapo> I have a Dell Latitude D810
<gop> Pelo:  it was the hard drive on that usb encoulser
<gop> that is busted
<opapo> I reinstalled ubuntu-desktop
<m0u5e> opapo: although, you being in here, means *something* is working :D
<gop> put a different one bam it worked
<Pelo> gop,  that'S too bad but at least it is working
<m0u5e> opapo: so whats not working then?
<opapo> m0u5e: true
<msuiter> Giuseppe, did you update to feisty?
<opapo> the panel is not working
<m0u5e> opapo: try reinstalling gnome-panel?
<opapo> I can not get to my panels/menus
<Fenix|work> Greetings... I've got a beryl/skydome question.  My skydome is coming up white.  My image is 2048x512 and xvinfo says max XvImage size is 2048x2048 ... what am I missing?
<afief> how come i can't find Nvu in the repositories?
<opapo> I tried reinstalling gnome-panel
<Fenix|work> image is png
<opapo> I will restart
<Giuseppe> msuiter: yes but first no problem, it happened so quickly :\
<fizzmahon> anyone have experience with virtualbox?
<dfarje_> ubuntu is great so far...
<m0u5e> opapo: maybe, sudo apt-get gnome-panel ?
<dfarje_> as a ex=gentoo user
<gop> Pelo:  yepe
<Pelo> dfarje_,  it's great after that too
<dfarje_> I can say ubuntu is nice
<m0u5e> opapo: i doubt reinstallisng will do anything 6____6;
<msuiter> Giuseppe, what was the last thing you did with the system before it went bad?
<m0u5e> opapo: i doubt *err i mean rebooting
<m0u5e> opapo: altctrlbackspace pretty much reboots gnome for you... so if that didn't work...........
<sid__> when I try to install a program from a .sh file, it says it needs libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3. That file is located at /usr/lib, how do I make the program use that file?
<opapo> still no panel
<dfarje_> Pelo: yea I meant so far like from my experience
<Giuseppe> msuiter: I installed vnc and nfs, ah and some firefox's extensions
<Pelo> sid__, very often when compiling you'll need to install the -dev package,    check in synaptic for libstdc-dev or something like that
<Enverex> Can anyone see anything wrong with this when trying to use it on a currently mounted ext3 partition? "sudo mount -o remount,umask=0000 /media/Backup1"
<afief> how come i can't find Nvu in the repositories?
<m0u5e> opapo: are you sure you reinstalled the panel?
<sid__> Pelo: I thought that too and have already installed the -dev file
<m0u5e> opapo: try reinstalling the panel?
<msuiter> Giuseppe, are vnc and nfs running atm?  System>Administration>System Monitor
<sid__> it's like it can't find libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3, how do I make it point to /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<OMMN> Hi there!
<Pelo> Enverex, I'm not an expert but that line looks to me like you ar trying to mount an already mounted drive
<Pelo> sid__,  that's my best guess
<Enverex> Pelo, ... that's right
<Enverex> hence "remount" under options
<Pelo> Enverex,   no I mean   mount then remount ,  try unmount then remount
<m0u5e> opapo: i have to go for a little, ask around in the room, im sure someone can help you
<Giuseppe> msuiter: no I rebooted pc lots of times, maybe like start programs? I'm watching but I didn't set them as startprograms
<opapo> gnome-panel is installed
<msuiter> Giuseppe, so they are not running at all :(
<opapo> when I do: killall gnome-panel
<Cubey> hm, a dual 866MHz P3 would make a kickass linux box...
<Giuseppe> msuiter: no I've just seen they aren't running :(
<opapo> I get: no process killed
<spikeb> Cubey: yeah it would
<Enverex> Pelo, If I unmounted it then I would just "mount" it, you can't remount something that isn't mounted. The whole reason I'm using remount is to avoid having to first unmount it!
<Giuseppe> msuiter: do you think is it an upgrade problem?
<Giuseppe> msuiter: I upgraded feisty when I had just installed edgy, it was clean...
<russ> hi.  I have a kernel module I built and am currently installing with insmod.  I need a tutorial about how to make this load automatically at boot...any suggestions?
<jontec> is there not an smb server for 64-bit? I'm going to be very upset if not. O_o
<msuiter> Giuseppe, so it happened just after you updated?
<Death_Sargent> whenever I idle ubuntu become none-responsive and crashes
<Death_Sargent> and I mean just mouse idling
<Giuseppe> msuiter: well I upgraded 2 days ago and the problem become this evening
<hypn0> Death_Sargent: so you got to keep mouse moving all time :-))
<opapo> If I don't have my panel how do I get it back?
<Death_Sargent> atleast every 15mins or so
<Pelo> Death_Sargent,  open  the system monitor,  make sure it's in view , and then purposefully idle,  see what process is taking up all your resources
<opapo> gnome-panel is installed, but is not running
<russ> I had similar trouble with an MS wirelsess keyboard
<Death_Sargent> XGL
<Laser> Is this video card just too old?  All I can get is 640x480 resolution (using vesa driver).  --> ATI Technologies Inc 264VT [Mach64 VT]  (rev 48)
<Death_Sargent> XGl is the culprit
<Giuseppe> msuiter: sorry for my english :P
<russ> to a tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Pelo> Death_Sargent,  remove xgl
<Death_Sargent> no my eyecandy
<Zigosity> xD
<sf_> anyone know if there is a way to reset a sound driver module (snd-maestro3 in this case) without rebooting? The sound gets screwed up sometimes and the only way I know to fix is to reboot. So if there is something that would reset like a reboot that ought to fix it (and with less trouble).
<hypn0> :-))
<Pelo> Death_Sargent, candy rots your teeth
<msuiter> Giuseppe, have you looked at the process list to see if anything is using a lot of CPU time?
<Death_Sargent> might a re-install help?
<Laser> sf_, try 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart'
<imakos> no one here?
<Pelo> Death_Sargent,  probably not,  some cards just aren'T able to handle xgl
<Death_Sargent> ATI radeon 9800
<Pelo> Death_Sargent,  you'll have to settle for the basic candy in  desktop effects
<Giuseppe> msuiter: yes, cpu1 2% , cpu2 3% it's ok...
<Death_Sargent> mine can
<Pelo> Death_Sargent, ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects but I think ATI cards need aixgl or someting like that
<Death_Sargent> it can handle more abuse than this
<Laser> What driver should I use for my ATI card?
<Death_Sargent> no ati can't use aiglx
<disinterested> flglx
<Giuseppe> msuiter: ram 10%
<lou_> fglrx
<sf_> Laser: still has the problem. I think I need something that completely restarts the kernel module. Anyone know how to do that?
<disinterested> i had the right letters lol
<lou_> oh LOL
<btaylor> sf_: sudo rmmod <module name> && sudo modprobe <module name>
<Hadron> anyone know of a linux dvd player which supports bookmarks?
<msuiter> Giuseppe, interesting, what type of internet connection do you have?
<Flonares> Hi. I have a computer with 6.10 and i have 7.04 in a official cd. I wish to upgrade the computer from 6.10 to 7.04, by making use of the cd. How can i upgrade from the cd?
<QuixoticJ> both my dvd roms seem to be acting very strangely. I put a blank dvd rom inside one and ive removed it but ubuntu is still acting as if its in there
<Laser> Flonares, you'll need the 'alternate' cd.
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> QuixoticJ: does that happen after you resume from a suspend to ram?
<gop> I am getting Pelo Unable to seek on /dev/sdd
<QuixoticJ> i dont think i did any suspend..
<Flonares> Laser, i must therefore download the alternative, right? damm... I hoped that this cd could actually help
<Giuseppe> msuiter: adsl 20 mb fastweb(italian company) I've just seen network doesn't work on ubuntu feisty :S but it work here on xubuntu, booth pc are connected by ethernet :\ isn't it strange?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> QuixoticJ: hibernate perhaps?
<QuixoticJ> nope i been using computer whole time
<QuixoticJ> i was running wine trying to run a dvd app
<Pelo> gop, I can'T help you on this,  it's over my head,  try looking in the forum for the error msg  there migth be a solution
<QuixoticJ> then i exited wine
<Laser> Flonares, to upgrade from CD, yes, you'll have to have the 'alternate' cd.  otherwise backing up /home and doing a fresh install is best.
<QuixoticJ> and the roms seem pretty crazy now
<Enverex> Can anyone see anything wrong with this when trying to use it on a currently mounted ext3 partition? "sudo mount -o remount,umask=0000 /media/Backup1" It says bad option but I can't see what's wrong with it.
<Hadron> Flonares: dont download the other cd. Just do an onine distribution upgrade.
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> are you sure wine still isn't running? with pidof wine?
<Flonares> Hadron, i can't :) I have limitations to do that. If i could, I've would have already done it
<Flonares> :)
<Laser> what driver does an ATI card usually use?
<QuixoticJ> i guess its possible its still running how do i check? do i type pidof wine into a terminal?
<sf_> btaylor: I've tried that, but it gives me an error because the "module is in use" even though I have nothing using it (esd isn't running either). I think this is because the other sound-related kernel modules depend on it and won't let it be removed. I wonder, would it be a good idea to rmmod + modprobe the entire kernel sound system? Or is that unnecessary anyway?
<Flonares> Laser, fglrx
<Laser> Flonares, is that proprietary?
<Flonares> no. open-source
<lou_> well i use frglx
<lou_> lol
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> yes QuixoticJ
<EvanCarroll> is there any danger in dumping excess docs into /usr/share/man? I just upgraded git-core with 1.5.2 from kernel-org and was wondering where I should place the new man files, the program installed to ~/bin, but I've no idea where FHS says to install ~/bin's man pages
<Flonares> ATI doesn't have proprietary for *nix systems
<Laser> Flonares, thank you.
<h3xis> Flonares fglrx is not open source
<h3xis> Laser ati is what is used
<Pelo> Laser,  in feisty  click the restricted driver option in   menu > system > admin >  it one is easily available it will be installed automaticaly otherwise you'llhave to do it by hand
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> QuixoticJ: if you see a number or more it's still running
<QuixoticJ> pdiof wine gave no output just went to another terminal line. looks like i didnt even run anything
<whatlovehasdone> hi I need help with evolution
<whatlovehasdone> I seemed to have locked it up
<Flonares> h3xis, ati drivers conflict very much with Xorg
<Laser> Pelo, it says "You system doesn't required any restricted drivers."
<btaylor> sf_: i'm not exactly sure what will help you in your specific case, but you are free to try to rmmod all of the modules that seem to be related to sound, then modprobe them all back in...
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> QuixoticJ try this: eject /dev/cdrom0; eject /dev/cdrom1
<h3xis> Flonares since when? they dont in 6.9 or 7.1
<Flonares> I'm off
<arabntu> I have just generated my pgp key but i cant find it , any help
<btaylor> sf_: if something gets messed up you can always just reboot
<msuiter> whatlovehasdone, have you tried killing it yet?
<Pelo> !ati > Laser  check private msg from ubotu  for more help
<Flonares> h3xis, It is my experience. I can be wrong :)
<whatlovehasdone> u mean using synaptec?
<Flonares> o/
<MonsieurBon> hello
<Flonares> i'm off
<opapo> what does this mean:gconfd (root-19897): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1
<MonsieurBon> can I set a default user, which should be logged in, so I just have to enter my password at startup?
<sf_> btaylor: OK, I'll try that. good point.
<Yggdrasil> is there a way to get the uuid of a drive from grub ?
<Pelo> later folks
<QuixoticJ> says unable to find or open device for /dev/cdrom0 /dev/cdrom1
<whatlovehasdone> how do I kill evolution? use synaptec to uninstall?
<whatlovehasdone> and then reinstall
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> QuixoticJ: try this: sudo umount -a; sudo mount -a
<Yasuo> aptitude remove evolution
<Giuseppe> msuiter: any ideas? :(
<Yasuo> sudo
<QuixoticJ> whats that do ? im going to try it just curious at same time
<jbrown> hello
<Laser> Pelo, my card doesn't fit the description of any of those cards on the howto.
<QuixoticJ> says unmount command not found
<jbrown> im having a problem with my network managr
<spikeb> umount
<h3xis> Laser what are you trying to do?
<Laser> h3xis, get my ATI card working.  :)
<QuixoticJ> o woops
<arabntu> pgp key help , a little help , please !
<h3xis> Laser what card?
<Laser> h3xis, lspci | grep VGA =  ATI Technologies Inc 264VT [Mach64 VT]  (rev 48)
<spikeb> hehe
<h3xis> Laser never heard of it, how old is it
<spikeb> yeah
<QuixoticJ> how can i paste you the output without getting kicked \x6e\x65\x72\x64
<spikeb> Laser: that card/chipset doenst require restricted drivers.
<Smackeddown> Pelo !!! You are great !!!!!
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Laser> h3xis, dunno.  got it for a couple bucks.  just trying to get desktop effects for my office's old computer.  ;)
<Laser> spikeb, which driver should I use?
<Zigosity> Hello. I'm (still) trying to share a FAT32 partition on Ubuntu with a windows machine. I can't seem to set permissions on the drive so I can share it, and people have told me that you just can't. I really can't believe this is impossible though, anyone know how to do it?
<dkulchenko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<h3xis> spikeb i think he/she wants opengl support
<h3xis> spikeb native opengl support*
<Laser> h3xis, right
<sf_> btaylor: Actually my volume control applet was using it (d'oh). Incidentally, rmmod snd-maestro3 && modprobe snd-maestro3 does work after I kill that applet. Yay. Thanks.
<Laser> I just want to burn down windows at my office.  :)
<spikeb> h3xis: shoudl work out of the box, x.org and mesa support mach64 i believe
<Smackeddown> well darn hes gone .. and I had another question
<h3xis> spikeb right, but mesa opengl blows
<whatlovehasdone> evolution says error and I cant login can I uninstall it
<Laser> h3xis, blows or not ... whatever.  use the mesa driver?
<spikeb> ati's driver never supported that chipset heh
<whatlovehasdone> I did aptitude remove evolution
<arabntu> I could you some help , if you're willing to ,,
<h3xis> Laser you wont get the desired effects you want. mesa3D opengl is not the same as ati's native opengl
<whatlovehasdone> but it says  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/
<_orian> Could someone recommend a fax program with a decent GUI  for gnome-I wont be faxing via the Internet
<MonsieurBon> can I set a default user, which should be logged in, so I just have to enter my password at startup?
<simcroin> go to the directory indicated and delete lock
<liquiddoom> Hi there! I've got a .deb I downloaded which requires some dependencies to be installed
<btaylor> sf_: does it fix the glitch?
<h3xis> liquiddoom sudo apt-get -f install
<QuixoticJ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21338/ there is the output the umount and mount thing you told me to do.
<jrib> liquiddoom: what are you trying to install?
<whatlovehasdone> I cant get in to evolution can someone help me?
<jbrown> im an ubuntu newbie
<Mr680x0^Acer> can someone help me set up wireless?
<spikeb> MonsieurBon: i dont think so. you can either do it completely manually, or completely automatically
<jbrown> can someone tell me how to open my network manager?
<h3xis> liquiddoom that will resolve your dependencies for you
<sf_> btaylor: yes, it does. I am rather pleased. Thanks for your help!
<liquiddoom> I'm working with an ubuntu server, installing webmin/usermin
<jbrown> i have the broadcom 4318 card
<btaylor> sf_: no problem :)
<Mr680x0^Acer> I wanna use my Linksys Wireless B (WPC11) card in Ubuntu 7.0.4
<Mr680x0^Acer> I used it in Xubuntu and Ubuntu 6.0.6
<Mr680x0^Acer> how do I set it up in 7.0.4?
<QuixoticJ> <\x6e\x65\x72\x64> here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21338/
<Zigosity> Hello. I'm (still) trying to share a FAT32 partition on Ubuntu with a windows machine. I can't seem to set permissions on the drive so I can share it, and people have told me that you just can't. I still think sharing it is possible though, anyone know how?
<jbrown> so i had to setup my wireless card by downloading drivers manually
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> QuixoticJ: ok, thats normal
<arabntu> okay, thanks a lot !
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> QuixoticJ: if you remove your dvds is it still showing as they're still there?
<jrib> Zigosity: umask=0000 option
<jbrown> after i got it up an runing now my network manager just vanished from my taskbar
<opapo> Can I reinstall my OS and keep my current config files?
<livingtm> When i log into a gnome session, I am not getting any wallpaper anymore.. what program isnt working properly to cause this?
<jrib> livingtm: nautilus draws the desktop by default
<QuixoticJ> I just put a dvd in now \x6e\x65\x72\x64 and it dosent seem to load it. and it still has an icon on the other rom saying i have a blank disck still in there which i dont
<liquiddoom> Cool. Apt picked up on the needed deps. thanks!
<Zigosity> jrib: What does that do?
<livingtm> jrib, Should I have nautilus in my session startup?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> QuixoticJ: I was getting that problem after suspending, the drive would keep the old one there forever even after switching
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> the only way to I know how to solve it is with a reboot
<jrib> Zigosity: gives all files 777 permissions
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> and umount before you do whatever you did next time
<puff> Hm, another thing I'm seeing since I upgraded to feisty is there's some sort of wireless management program running, I think, because my machine will randomly change the ESSID.
<DanaG> I'm trying to rsync an 8GB backup tree into a 10GB partition, yet I'm getting it filling all 10 gigs and failing.
<spikeb> puff perhaps networkmanager is doing that.
<Zigosity> jrib: I'm assuming there's a difference between 000 and 0000? I had it on 000 before.
<jrib> Zigosity: maybe I misunderstood... are you trying to do something other than writing to your fat32 on linux?
<puff> spikeb: How would I check?
<Zigosity> jrib: Trying to share the thing with a windows PC
<jbrown> anyone know how i get my network manager back on the taskbar?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> DanaG: the 10gb drive probably has more stuff than the 8gb one
<Fenix|work> Greetings... After freshly installing 7.04 sound worked, but after updates it stopped working.  What do I need to do to get this to work again?
<Zigosity> jrib: I can write to it just fine
<jrib> Zigosity: oh, a different machine
<spikeb> puff i have no idea heh
<Mr680x0^Acer> well, where can I download wireless drivers for the Linksys WPC11
<Shaun_Molder> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but when I boot off the Live cd, all I get is the terminal and the phrase BASH: No work something or other.
<DanaG> The target starts empty,
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> DanaG: are they both using the same filesystems?
<DanaG> and the backup tree is 8 gigs.
<Giuseppe> guys is there someone who can help me? my pc is slow from this eveniong, 10 minutes to open every program...help please?
<roller> Shaun_Molder can you be more specific?
<h3xis> Giuseppe what is your cpu load at?
<Shaun_Molder> I don't remember the whole message.
<mx-zoom> Giuseppe: things don't just happen- what have you canged recently
<erUSUL> Giuseppe: check with the system monitor or top if there's a program eating your cpu
<DanaG> Oh, apparently I need --inplace, perhaps.
<QuixoticJ> whats the umount do and when should i use it ?
<roller> did you try to boot up with safe graphics mode?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> DanaG: maybe you need -x
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> if the backup tree has anything mounted in it or symlinks
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> the target gets copied too
<h3xis> QuixoticJ umount is the opposite of mount. it unmounts a volume and you use it when you need to remove the volume, i guess
<erUSUL> QuixoticJ: umount is used to unmount file systems (oposite of mount)
<jrib> Zigosity: http://www.bsdforums.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-2841.html looks similar
<Smackeddown> Can anyone tell me if there is a GUI boot menu for Ubuntu???
<jrdnyquist> does anyone know why (in feisty) my tg3 Nic comes up as eth2 and my wireless card as eth3? there are no other Nics...
<SurfnKid> guys where can i find the configuration file of the gnome-weather-applet so I can see the country Location ID codes for the entire world??????????
<QuixoticJ> \x6e\x65\x72\x64 for the specific problem you said to use umount before I do what I did so would that disable the roms then and not let me use them?
<roller> Smackeddown: for Ubuntu start or for the os load?
<Nanu> Hey I have this file: "GoogleEarthLinux.bin" on my desktop.. how to install?
<SurfnKid> !weather
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<QuixoticJ> \x6e\x65\x72\x64 and you said I have to reboot to fix the problem ?
<Smackeddown> for the os selection ,, I have XP and Ubuntu running ,, just wanted a fancier look like suse has
<Flannel> !earth  | Nanu
<ubotu> Nanu: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Fenix|work> Can anyone suggest something about getting sound to work again?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> QuixoticJ: I don't know how or if wine is related to that problem
<Cubey> does ubuntu autodetect hardware upon each boot (ie: can I HD swap an installation to another machine?)
<Zigosity> jrib: Okay, so, if I'm reading this properly... I need to make a new dir, change that dir's permissions, then mount the FAT32 drive in it?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> QuixoticJ: and yes a reboot will fix it
<h3xis> Nanu go into terminal, change directory to your desktop, do chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin and do ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin if you dont want the ubuntu package
<jrib> Zigosity: there was some mention of editing smb.conf .  I don't use sambda, so I don't know much about it
<bur[n] er> anyone out there who knows how to stream .divx files?  like the ones on http://stage6.divx.com/  On windows, there's a divx player firefox plugin
<MonsieurBon> spikeb,  that's a pity. thinkfinger would work so pretty otherwise
<Zigosity> jrib: I've been exploring samba to get this working for a few days, I understand that part =P
<roller> yeah, I know what you mean.. I use grub with ubuntu autostart... with GUI I just know the acronis os selector commercial program
<seanhodges> Smackeddown: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/21/add-a-grub-splash-image/
<DanaG> Also, for some erason it's putting stuff into "..inodes/00000806/03/fa, for example.
<voidmage> how good is geforce 8600 support?
<jrib> bur[n] er: the default movie player works fine here
<Cubey> Hm..
<h3xis> bur[n] er do you have a plugin of some sort to play embedded video?
<Cubey> Does ubuntu autodetect hardware upon each boot? (ie: Can I HD swap an existing installation to another machine?)
<bur[n] er> jrib: using totem?
<roller> yap seanhodges... you're right, forgot that :P
* bur[n] er is using totem-xine
<roller> used that before
<bur[n] er> maybe I need totem-gstreamer :\
<h3xis> bur[n] er make sure you have the w32codecs installed
* DanaG uses Kaffeine
<Smackeddown> I am trying it now .. do I have to download anything ?
<DanaG> because it gives you ALL the Xine settings.
<jrib> bur[n] er: both should work
<Nanu> h3xis I did type "sudo chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin" and it's ok ... what then?
<h3xis> Nanu ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<seanhodges> Smackeddown: yeah, you need to install the packages it describes in the instructions
<btaylor> Cubey: most likely; i've done it before
<seanhodges> there are other boot images, but i cant find them atm
<Smackeddown> Yep its already DL and installing
<IGxMyzt> hi all
<jbrown> can anyone tell me how to get my network manager back to the taskbar?
<bur[n] er> jrib: well wtf ;)  it's not working here... i have w32codecs too
<seanhodges> should only be a google away
<jrib> bur[n] er: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and try again after reloading the browser
<bur[n] er> i can copy hte url and open it in vlc though
<btaylor> Cubey: you may have to tweak a few little things once it's up though, but maybe not :)
<Cubey> btaylor: Thanks, i'll try it than. didn't want to bother trying if it wasn't known to work.
<aLCHEMY_> Hello is there any software under Ubunut like Palm desktop ?
<bur[n] er> jrib: i have that stuff ;)
<danan> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<h3xis> jbrown i think the command is nm-applet?
<Nanu> thanks h3xis
<liquiddoom> !ebox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbrown> !network manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<liquiddoom> I'm having trouble with ebox. It has some broken dependencies. One of them, oddly enough, is postgresql
<bur[n] er> jrib: does this one work for you?  http://www.tv-links.co.uk/link.do/2/2493/3604/23886/37213/once/10c113fb5dfb5ec9da17691929a97253b9e5ba7/go.divx
<jrib> bur[n] er: page not found
<h3xis> liquiddoom try sudo apt-get -f install?
<blind> I used to be able to use 1280x1024 screen resolution. For whatever reason, my xorg got borked and I had to fix it. I have the correct refresh rates (same ones I had before), same video card, and I've added the 1280x1024 resolution to my xorg. When I go to change my resolution, 1280x1024 isn't even an option. How can I fix this?
<bur[n] er> jrib: that works in windows :\
<liquiddoom> Depends: libreadline4 (>= 4.3-1) but it is not installable Depends: python2.3 (>= 2.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Giuseppe> msuiter: are you stll here? :(
<elyase> has anybody used Glade 3
<elyase> has anybody used Glade 3?
<jrib> !anyone | elyase
<ubotu> elyase: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<liquiddoom> -f doesn't have any effect
<elyase> i have a cuestion about Glade 3
<blind> !ask | elyase
<ubotu> elyase: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<elyase> how can I build the code
<elyase> ?
<roller> try dpkg --configure -a
<jrib> elyase: what language?
<elyase> any one?
<liquiddoom> !buildessential | elyase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liquiddoom> !build | elyase
<ubotu> elyase: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<RagingBull_> the hot key to switch between terminals is ctl+alt+Fx key correct
<RagingBull_> x being a number
<h3xis> RagingBull yes
<blind> I used to be able to use 1280x1024 screen resolution. For whatever reason, my xorg got borked and I had to fix it. I have the correct refresh rates (same ones I had before), same video card, and I've added the 1280x1024 resolution to my xorg. When I go to change my resolution, 1280x1024 isn't even an option. How can I fix this? (oh, and X has been restarted, so it's not that)
<RagingBull_> hum
<RagingBull_> crashes system under compiz
<RagingBull_> ty
<elyase> i mean when i finish the creation of the glade file, how do i do de executable program?
<jrib> elyase: http://www.pygtk.org/articles/pygtk-glade-gui/Creating_a_GUI_using_PyGTK_and_Glade.htm
<liquiddoom> I'm still getting errors
<cox377_> can anyone recommend an app to join avi files?
<elyase> let me see jrib
<liquiddoom> cox377_: avidemux
<blind> cox377_: avidemux
<blind> liquiddoom: :D
<seanhodges> cox377_  pretty sure mencoder can do that, I'll see if i can find the guide i'm thinking of
<cox377_> blind: i've already got that install, i couldn't see the option. let me have another look
<cox377_> seanhodges: nice one
<elyase> yea but that doesnt work on glade 3, on glade 2 it does
<jrib> cox377_: there's avicat in avifile-utils
<jrib> elyase: yes it does
<opapo> I need help with my compiz setup
<elyase> well, is there any way of using glade with Bash?
<opapo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21341/
<elyase> i mean bash not Phyton or any other?
<seanhodges> jrib is on track here: http://olympus.het.brown.edu/cgi-bin/dpkg?query=avifile-utils
<cox377_> I;m basically looking to join 2 avi files together and cut some scenes. i found avidemux made the cuts pixilated
<liquiddoom> It seems that ebox is fairly unstable on ubuntu and is generally not too good of an idea. I'll stick with webmin for now :D
<elyase> is there any way of doing a glade interface with bash code?
<jrib> elyase: maybe you just want to use zenity?
<seanhodges> cox377_ ah, you could try Cinelerra, my brother uses it for video editing, dunno how it works tho
<Zigosity> jrib: Thank you SO MUCH. That page you linked me to had the solution! Hurrrah! You're my hero : D
<elyase> well but zenity doesnot allow me to create a starting and working window
<liquiddoom> seanhodges: I used it once... my hardware still hates me
<elyase> i prefer an event oriented way
<jrib> Zigosity: what did you have to do out of curiousity?
<Zigosity> jrib: I've been trying to get this working for FOUR DAYS STRAIGHT
<elyase> any recomendation?
<Possum> Anyway to get a user without a password? I know the automatic login/timed login, but anyway to make a user not require a password?
<cox377_> seanhodges: let me have a look
<Zigosity> jrib: Just mount the partition to somewhere other than /media. Then I could change permissions easily.
<jrib> Zigosity: oh
<seanhodges> cox377_: http://www.robfisher.net/video/cinelerra1.html is the tutorial i left my bro with, he picked it up quickly - i'm still baffled by it
<blind> I used to be able to use 1280x1024 screen resolution. For whatever reason, my xorg got borked and I had to fix it. I have the correct refresh rates (same ones I had before), same video card, and I've added the 1280x1024 resolution to my xorg. When I go to change my resolution, 1280x1024 isn't even an option. How can I fix this? (oh, and X has been restarted, so it's not that)
<Zigosity> jrib: As with all computer problems, It made me feel really stupid. But I'm happy now.. Hehe
<Smackeddown> seanhodges  ... trying a reboot with the splash .. if it works I will be back .. if it breaks it may be awhile.
<seanhodges> Samckeddown: good luck!
<jrib> Zigosity: well glad you got it to work
<Zigosity> jrib: So am I =D
<Zigosity> I'm off... Woosh!
<elyase> How can I create a window with buttons, each one making a diferent bash comand on the console?
<elyase> How can I create a window with buttons, each one making a diferent bash comand on the console?
<dyrne> elyase: zenity is pretty good for stuff like that
<jrib> elyase: try #bash too
<seanhodges> elyase: kdialog if u use KDE
<elyase> I use Gnome
<elyase> any example
<elyase> ?
<seanhodges> then zenity might be your answer, depends how complex u want to go
<Tylerofl> you'll probably need to make your own application
<elyase> i want to keep as simple as posible
<Possum> Or if there's a way to make gdm accept blank passwords or remember a user's passwd
<danny3793> I need some help on using virtual desktop software, i need to use it on of course, Ubuntu, would someone like to help me :P
<spikeb> zenity would work
<sidny4> when compiling, what command do you give before running the command to tell the compiler where the library file is
<dyrne> elyase: http://linux.byexamples.com/ do a find on page for zenity
<Chadwick|359> Anybody know of a good LAN IM client for linux?
<danny3793> I need to get Windows XP to run on Linux, some of the things i need to use are Windows Only, and cannot be converted over to Linux with ease..
<liquiddoom> danny3793: Use virtualization
<liquiddoom> !qemu | danny3793
<ubotu> danny3793: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<sidny4> danny3793: vmware works pretty well
<Chadwick|359> danny3793, Tried WINE or any of the virtualization options?
<danny3793> yes i have tried wine, and sometimes wine just doesnt work well on the programs :P, i cant find how to use vmware, so im a bit sketch on that, thanks liquiddoom
<rangmaster> how do you remove xfce and all of its components?
<opapo> Where is the window manager config file
<Cubey> btaylor: happen to know how to manually reconfigure the GUI from bash? it tossed me to bash when it couldn't load the GUI for the desktop on the other machine
<liquiddoom> danny3793: Thing is qemu requires a bit of config to make it pass networking and devices on to XP
<Tylerofl> does anyone know if it's possible to run KDE applications in GNOME?
<Cubey> is there any sort of menu driven configuration tool (xf86config etc..)
<kanzie> Is it right to say "conflicts are waging" or should it be "conflicts are raging"?
<Chadwick|359> Tylerofl, yeah, they work just fine.
<humbolto>  Is pulseaudio going to replace esd totally in gusty? Gnome project does make the switch, doesn't it? Or already has.
<liquiddoom> Tylerofl: It might want some KDE libs, but they work fine
<Tylerofl> kanzie: conflicts are raging
<Tylerofl> hm
<kanzie> Tylerofl: thanks...
<Tylerofl> because rosegarden isn't running, and i installed kde libs
<Cubey> anyone?
<Mr680x0^Acer> how do I install a GTX 2+ theme?
<me882> hi all
<sidny4> when compiling, what command do you give before running the command to tell the compiler where the library file is
<mark__> export kernel={path of library] 
<sidny4> thanks
<elyase> How can i do to run a program on a specific desktop, for example desktop 3
<elyase> How can i do to run a program on a specific desktop, for example desktop 3?
<Smackeddown> seanhodges .. think there might have been an issue with that install splash
<danny3793> liquiddoom: what do you think i should go with then? ive heard people have had problems uninstalling Ubuntu, i was thinking of uninstalling Ubuntu, installing Windows, then installing Ubuntu to partition some freespace, a dual boot pretty much :P
<elyase> How can i do to start a program on a specific desktop, for example desktop 3?
<liquiddoom> danny3793: Dual-boot is easiest to do, really
<me882> hi i have a strange behaviour letting a .sh file run on ubuntu? it reports faults in suse it runs without any problems?
<strabes> elyase: I don't think you can with gnome. It's built into KDE.
<danny3793> liquiddoom: what about error 17 with ubuntu or whatever, do i have to worry about that with feisty?
<elyase> How can i do to start a program on a specific desktop, for example desktop 3?
<liquiddoom> danny3793: Error 17?
<Smackeddown> strabes>	elyase: I don't think you can with gnome. It's built into KDE.
<rangmaster>  how do you remove xfce and all of its components?
<Cubey> n/m, got it
<asicard> How can I change the mounting point /media/disk for my memory stick?
<strabes> rangmaster: did you install xfce with xubuntu-desktop? Simply run sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<danny3793> liquiddoom: i was reading someones "horror" story about uninstalling ubuntu to go back to windows, and he mentioned something about an Error 7 or Error 17, i guess it deletes your boot file?
<elyase> how is it in KDE?
<elyase> how is it in KDE?
<elyase> How can i do to start a program on a specific desktop, for example desktop 3?
<elyase> how is it in KDE?
<liquiddoom> danny3793: never heard of it, never had it happen
<strabes> elyase: you just right click on a title bar and go to advanced, then special window/application settings. you can define geometry, location, desktop, and many other things.
<Chadwick|359> danny3793, error 17, i think, and it isn't that scary
<seanhodges> Smackeddown, what kind of issue?
<neverblue> how can I find the address of a printer on my LAN (its not on the "printer menu") ?
<danny3793> liquiddoom: kk :P, well thanks man, ima just go the dual boot option, as virtualization anyhow requires the OS CD :P
<luke_> yo, guys i hear you can change the appearance of the default bootloader in ubuntu to different colors and stuff, how would this be done?
<elyase> and from the console how is the order
<elyase> ?
<strabes> neverblue: http://printer's.host,ip.address/printers/printername
<bobbob1016> has anyone gotten the Nintendo WiFi adapter working under ubuntu?  The one that allows the DS and Wii to connect to the internet through it
<Enverex> Can anyone see anything wrong with this when trying to use it on a currently mounted ext3 partition? "sudo mount -o remount,umask=0000 /media/Backup1" It says bad option but I can't see what's wrong with it.
<strabes> luke_: you mean the bootsplash or the grub menu?
<neverblue> strabes, ?
<neverblue> what do you mean?
<luke_> yo, guys i hear you can change the appearance of the default bootloader in ubuntu to different colors and stuff, how would this be done?
<strabes> neverblue: do you know the ip of the computer that the printer is connected to?
<bobbob1016> Enverex, I think the /media/Backup should be before the umask, but I'm not 100%
<cables> Is there a section of samba.conf I can edit to make it accessible without a password?
<neverblue> strabes its not connected to one
<Enverex> bobbob1016, Made no difference :/
<neverblue> its just another device on my LAN
<danny3793> one more thing, is windows XP 64 bit for Intel CPUs only?
<Enverex> danny3793, No
<SlimeyPete> nope
<strabes> neverblue: OH it's a network printer. Is the printing dialog not finding it if you select network printer or something? Sorry, I use KDE not gnome so I don't know the exact options.
<b52laptop> hi
<bobbob1016> Enverex, you need two things, you need something like /dev/sda1 or something, then /media/Backup
<danny3793> ok, thanks, :)
<neverblue> strabes, its not dependant on the WM, I am sure
<Enverex> bobbob1016, No, that's only for initial mounting
<bobbob1016> you need something like "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Backup"
<b52laptop> i got a problem my sound card a sound max , the sound is unstable sometime it start and sometime it stop without reason :(
<Enverex> bobbob1016, I'm remounting a mounted device, not mounting initially
<strabes> neverblue: If you're trying to add it to your computer's list of printers and you want to use a GUI then it would be.
<bobbob1016> Enverex, not sure then, why are you remounting?
<m0u5e> any good music for linux people can recommend me besides amorak + rhythm box?
<Smackeddown> Sean .. I took my top line out of the boot menu and gave me no splash
<neverblue> strabes, no, I want the address of the printer....
<m0u5e> *music players
<mark__> You can run WinXP 64-bit on either Intel CPUs with EM64T or AMD CPUs with AMD64
<opapo> I can't get my panel to appear after uninstalling and reinstalling compiz, metacity and beryl several times.
<strabes> neverblue: oh.
<Enverex> bobbob1016, For some reason my Flash media is being detected as a removable HD rather than Flash so it's being mounted read only to everyone other than root. Remounting with sudo and umask SHOULD be the cleanest way to gain access, but it doesn't like it
<deamonhack> hey
<m0u5e> opapo- try reinistalling ubuntu? :X honestly if your having this much problem, just reinstall the darn thing :D
<strabes> does anyone know how to list the IP addresses of all the computers on one's local network?
<deamonhack> hey
<m0u5e> opapo: it only takes like 30 minutes to do an installation :)
<deamonhack> nesesito que alguien me ayude con algo
<neverblue> strabes, already done that
<opapo> m0u5e: I have config files in place I don't know about
<bobbob1016> opapo, you could try reinstalling gnome
<m0u5e> opapo: oh btw, for ubuntu feisty 7.04, compiz is standard bundle
<m0u5e> opapo: so try reinstalling compiz-data and core
<opapo> can't I just upgrade?
<m0u5e> opapo: upgrade what? :X
<deamonhack> nesesito que me digan como ago que linux lea mi particion ntfs
<bobbob1016> deamonhack, #ubuntu-es, ellos hablan espanol, lo siento por me espanol
<Enselic__> If I want to build for i386 on my amd64 machine, will I have to recompile gcc myself?
<opapo> /usr/bin/compiz.real: No composite extension
<m0u5e> anyone know any good music players for gnome?
<m0u5e> besides rhythm box...
<dyrne> strabes: you could do a 'for i in $(seq 1 99); do ping -c 1 192.168.0.$i| grep bytes\ from;done' or something
<Enverex> m0u5e, Audacious?
<m0u5e> enverex: thats what im using currently
<FtS> where i found OpenGL Python bindings e GtkGLExt Python bindings ??
<bobbob1016> deamonhack, necisitas ntfs-3g, no se que repository tienelo
<opapo> bobbob1016: gnome is not installed
<m0u5e> enverex: but its still a little buggy, and doesnt have an indexing service like rhythmbox does
<matutano> howdy
<neverblue> strabes, anymore ideas?
<bobbob1016> opapo, oh, kde then, I didn't know which one you were using
<jrib> FtS:  see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/71593
<FtS> jrib thanks
<bobbob1016> Enverex, try changing it's line in the fstab
<Enverex> bobbob1016, It doesn't have one
<Enverex> bobbob1016, It's mounted on the fly
<opapo> bobbob1016: no ubuntu, but it may have been uninstalled accidentally
<bobbob1016> opapo, ubuntu uses gnome as the window manager, kubuntu uses kde, xubuntu uses xfce
<Cucho> someone who speak spanish?
<__mikem> !es | Cucho
<ubotu> Cucho: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<opapo> bobbob 1016: I did:  sudo aptitude install gnome
<opapo> it said: The following packages are BROKEN:
<opapo>   gamin
<bobbob1016> Enverex, you using KDE or Gnome?
<Enverex> bobbob1016, Gnome
<bobbob1016> opapo, I don't know then
<bobbob1016> opapo, sorry
<opapo> thanks
<Enverex> bobbob1016, I want to know what's wrong with that syntax though, maybe ext3 doesn't like the umask option...
<liquiddoom> I messed up mysql. Should I "complete remove" it and reinstall?
<bobbob1016> Enverex, I know KDE has a way to make a drive RW
<FtS> Cucho i speak portuguese , it's almost there
<bobbob1016> Enverex, you could unmount, then remount
<bobbob1016> I speak a little spanish, if he needs it
<Enverex> bobbob1016, I know, but I'd like to know for future reference. Another annoying thing about unmounting though is that it would remove its mountpoint folder in .media automatically
<bobbob1016> Enverex, yeah, what type of drive is it, and what is it's file-system?
<compengi> gnomefreak, i got a problem or a sort of a bug
<Enverex> bobbob1016, It's a 1GB SD card and it's formatted with ext3
<gnomefreak> the usb thing?
<compengi> gnomefreak, yeah
<bobbob1016> Enverex, I have a "flash" drive that is really a small ide drive, I only found it out when I plugged it into XP and it said USB to IDe
<bobbob1016> IDE*
<Smackeddown> Seanhodges .. I took my top line out of the boot menu and gave me no splash
<gnomefreak> compengi: i dont know nothing about it. me and usb sticks dont get along.
<bobbob1016> Enverex, it might be that it's an SD, not sure
<flyback> make up your mind
<Smackeddown> Seanhodges .. It* took my top line out of the boot menu and gave me no splash
<flyback> big difference between a hd and flash
<Enverex> bobbob1016, It thought it was a Flash card last boot, but because it was plugged in when I booted this time it seems to think it's a HD...
<danan> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Enverex> Silly HD
* flyback bites bobbob1016 
<kishan> i want to install a dock for ubuntu feisty what do u guys suggest
<Smackeddown> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bobbob1016> flyback, ?
<m0u5e> is there anyway to install a crossfader & gap removal plugin to rhytmbox?
<flyback> flash has limited write cycles, 1 million on average un like a hd
<compengi> gnomefreak, hmm.... do you know any developer that could be helpful?
<m0u5e> are there any themes available? :0
<neverblue> how can I find the address of a printer on my LAN (its not on the "printer menu") ?
<liquiddoom> Nevermind my mysql stupidity, I purge and installed it and it's working fine now
<flyback> so you don't want to swap to flash drive
<seanhodges> Smackeddown, i'm looking for the howto i worked by for my grub setup
<Smackeddown> o.k.
<seanhodges> it was before i discovered delicious :(
<gnomefreak> compengi: most of them are on holiday that i know of.
<bobbob1016> Has anyone gotten the Nintendo WiFi adapter working under ubuntu?  The one that allows the DS and Wii to connect to the internet through it
<Smackeddown> what is that ?
<compengi> gnomefreak, oh.. okay :)
<seanhodges> http://del.icio.us - you wont know how you lived without it ;)
<compengi> gnomefreak, thanks for your time, and sorry if i had disturbed you
<kishan> any good dock for ubuntu
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<gnomefreak> compengi: hope you get it fixed sorry not much help with it
<seamus7> Hi... anyone know how to get my Ricoh multi-card reader working?? I'm on a Dell e1505 laptop.
<SpaceBass> anyone have a preference for a directory service suite (like FDS or e-directory) for ubuntu?
<compengi> gnomefreak, it's okay... i hope so too
<SpideR-Bob> s
<CAL|Smeltn> afternoon
<CAL|Smeltn> I am installing now and I am at the Partition disks screen..
<CAL|Smeltn> which should I do?
<CAL|Smeltn> Guided - use entire disk
<Enverex> bobbob1016, It wont mount if I specify that umask=0000 thing either so it's that command that's wrong
<CAL|Smeltn> or Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM
<Smackeddown> CAL are you dul-booting?
<seanhodges> Splasheddown: found it: http://www.schultz-net.dk/grub.html
<CAL|Smeltn> neg
<CAL|Smeltn> its my laptop and I will only be running ubuntu on it for now
<seanhodges> make sure you have the splashimage=... line in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SeenD> hey guys
<Falados> CAL|Smeltn: Use the entire disk then, if you don't foresee needing windows... plus there is always VirtualBox :)
<guerrillawon> does anyone know how to quickly reset my sound settings?
<SeenD> how do install ndiswrapper from the ubuntu cd???
<guerrillawon> I'm having major problems.
<rangmaster> I installed xfce in ubuntu with GNOME, now I don't want xfce, how do I remove all of its components?
<SeenD> cant find it with synaptic
<CAL|Smeltn> what is LVM?
<strabes> rangmaster: sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<guerrillawon> rangmaster did you apt get it?
<Flannel> SeenD: You need to add the CD to your repositories (apt-cdrom add)
<rangmaster> ok thanks
<CAL|Smeltn> Virtual Manager?
<Falados> CAL|Smeltn: Logical Volume Management
<CAL|Smeltn> k
<CAL|Smeltn> so just do the entire disk
<CAL|Smeltn> not that option
<seanhodges> rangmaster, make sure you install another desktop first, otherwise your stuck without a desktop environment
<docta_v> how much swap should i allocate for a system with 8GB of RAM
<jaded`> 3234
<CAL|Smeltn> I am extremely excited about getting to use ubuntu
<CAL|Smeltn> I feel like such a nerd
<Flannel> docta_v: None.
<CAL|Smeltn> lol
<Laser> docta_v, 256MB
<Falados> CAL|Smeltn: its basically usefullif you need dynamically sizeable partitions and a dynamic number of harddrives.
<seanhodges> rangmaster: i say stuck, your not really stuck, but you most likely want want to install one
<bobbob1016> Enverex, I don't think it should be 0000'
<SeenD> flannel... i now added it....
<docta_v> CentOS does 2GB by default and Ubuntu does I think 10GB
<Enverex> bobbob1016, That works for NTFS and SMB but I'm not sure what it needs to be for ext3
<jaded`> If i already have Ubuntu installed and i want to install Vista as well and dual boot do i need virtualbox to do so?
<compengi> gnomefreak, i think that's my problem http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg88226.html
<Falados> jaded`: No, VirtualBox is just an emulator
<jaded`> What do i need to do it?
<Falados> jaded`: you will, however, need to fix up the GRUB bootloader after the vista install. Windows overwrites the MBR and uses NTLDR
<gluttony> hi. i noticed that Rhythmbox has a python console. what is it used for?
<SeenD> i still cant find ndiswrapper or i cant browse the cd?
<bobbob1016> Enverex, are you sure you need it?
<Falados> jaded`: You'll need to resize some partitions to make space
<CAL|Smeltn> do I need to set up a user account?
<CAL|Smeltn> or can I just use the default root?
<Enverex> bobbob1016, Well yeah, it wont let me write to it otherwise
<Laser> Whee can I find a list of modules so I can blacklist them?
<guerrillawon> Does anyone know how to reset gstreamer also and oss settings to default? My sound constantly goes out.
<Falados> CAL|Smeltn: yes you need to. Ubuntu doesn't have a root account by default. you do all root commands via 'sudo'
<guerrillawon> also/alsa
<jaded`> Where is the grub loader located?
<linux_kid> After resizing the windows partition on a friend's pc, Windows boots saying invalid system disk, please remove and retry.  Any help?
<|chiz|> cd /usr/src/
<|chiz|> ls
<|chiz|> cd ..
<jaded`> Actuall if i install vista wont it boot vista since it uses ntldr
<|chiz|> oops
<|chiz|> haha
<Falados> jaded`: grub is in /boot but the location doesn't matter as much as the information stored in your MBR.  Basically you'll need to pop in the ubuntu livecd and resinstall grub
<gnomefreak> compengi: i suggest you follow up on bug 63090
<gluttony> what is the Python Console used fro in Rhythmbox?
<jaded`> reinstall after i install vista right?
<Falados> jaded`: I'll look for a tutorial, but thats what you need to do, just cleanup after Vista installs
<gnomefreak> there is nothing i can do otherwise the bug is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-volume-manager/+bug/63090 compengi
<jaded`> okay
<dfarje_> what's a good P2P client that I can use with ubuntu???
<dfarje_> any recomendations?>/??
<SeenD> according to ubuntu help... ndiswrapper is on the cd... i mounted it... but it still goes online to download ndiswrapper but it isnt connected to the web via cable
<Paradox-Ubuntu> anyone have a link to a document to enable dule monitor support?
<roller> linux_kid: boot from windows cd and use the recovery console... "fix mbr"... then boot linux and reinstal grub
<jaded`> dfarje_ install WINE and then download limewire
<linux_kid> dfarje_, frostwire, google it (its a deb)
<compengi> gnomefreak, yeah i saw it thanks, i hope the bug would be fixed and updated lately :)
<|rt|> linux_kid: is linux via a live cd or dual boot able to still mount and read the ntfs volume?
<|chiz|> dfarje, you can use frostwire, its like limewire
<linux_kid> roller, prob - no windows cd :(
<dfarje_> I want something that runs natively on linux
<gnomefreak> compengi: comment on it that you have same issue
<roller> ups
<gnomefreak> im out for a while so i can get work done
<linux_kid> |rt|, never booted linux, only live cd resizing
<aoliax> hi, i just updated automatix2 and for some reason it says that the new version is for 6.10 only, while i am on 7.04, any reason for the update shifting the version back?
<|chiz|> dfarje_, frostwire
<compengi> gnomefreak, okay.. have fun
<dfarje_> it's a deb file?
<linux_kid> dfarje_, frostwire, it is a deb
<Pirulito_MSN-CAM> hi... can I use Sempron 3000+ 64bit  with ubuntu AMD64 iso images???
<|chiz|> dfarje_, they have a deb on their website
<Falados> jaded`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=443519&highlight=repair+grub
<dfarje_> looks good
<bobbob1016> Has anyone gotten the Nintendo WiFi adapter working under ubuntu?  The one that allows the DS and Wii to connect to the internet through it
<linux_kid> bobbob1016, wine ?
<Masin> hello everyone
<bobbob1016> linux_kid, I haven't gotten one yet, I was wondering what people's success with them was
<SeenD> i cant get my linksys wpc54g 1.2 to work. this is strange, not sure how it works but when i used livecd like 8 months ago i could go online without any problem
<Falados> dfarje_: I recommend doing those types of "legally questionable" activities inside a virtual machine, so if you do get a virus, it won't actually affect anything (*except your virtual machine)
<Cara-na-WEBCAM> hi... can I use Sempron 3000+ 64bit  with ubuntu AMD64 iso images???
<flaviocpontes> Greetings
<Nvening> hi, im having a problem loading up ubuntu on 7.04, it shows the loading graphic with the loading bar, this completes but then just dissapears and open office doesnt sppear
<stack_trace> hi does anyone have experience of setting up i8k on ubuntu i've installed i8kutils but unlike on Fedora i've no /etc/init.d/i8k script or any /proc/i8k anyone know ?
<CAL|Smeltn> uhh ohh
<CAL|Smeltn> I got a problem
<CAL|Smeltn> Unable to install the base system
<linux_kid> bobbob1016, search some torrents for the windows app, and try it in wine... (if you havn't bought anything, consider a router)
<Masin> I need help setting up my LAN and printing via SMB printer. Can anybody help?
<bobbob1016> linux_kid, I have a router, but the DS and Wii don't work with WPA
<flaviocpontes> Guys, how can I discover the volume ID of a partition?
<Nvening> hi, i'm having a problem loading up Open Office on 7.04, it shows the loading graphic with the loading bar, this completes but then just disappears and Open Office doesn't open
<Hadron> flaviocpontes: blkid? gives uuid.
<Enverex> How do you allow users to write to removable media? For some reason it's not letting anyone other than root write to my flash drive
<linux_kid> bobbob1016, maybe WEP with MAC blocking?
<aoliax> Nvening: try restarting
<Hadron> linux_kid: that is a waste od space. It cab be craked in 3 seconds.
<flaviocpontes> Hadron: blkid?
<|chiz|> Nvening: try opening it from the terminal, > ooffice
<aoliax> Nvening:the computer that is, not just x
<Nvening> tried, ive had the problem for ages, infact ive never opened up OO on this install
<Hadron> ugh. cant type.
<Hadron> flaviocpontes: yes. from bash shell.
<linux_kid> Hadron, MAC blocking wrks well
<Falados> Nvening: Maybe try installing Sun's JRE
<flaviocpontes> Hadron: I'l l try that, thx
<bobbob1016> linux_kid, I can't change anything, the way it is setup works, and if I change it and break anything, and can't connect, it won't be good
<Hadron> linux_kid: no it doesnt. MAC can be masqueraded.
<linux_kid> bobbob1016, ok
<roller> linux_kid: try http://www.clubic.com/lancer-le-telechargement-8285-0-ultimate-boot-cd.html ... it has mbrtools wich i think it might work
<roller> and it's free of course
<Masin> What is the 'search domain' in network setup? And how do get Ubuntu to keep it empty?
<linux_kid> Hadron, right, but someone really would have to have so free time to do that
<linux_kid> roller, thank you very much
<roller> u welcome, hpoe it works
<Hadron> linux_kid: and you think they dont have that if they want to crack your wep?
<roller> *hope
<Falados> Masin: search domain is for canonical domain names.  if you type in "asfd" and your search domain is "mysite.com" it will try to resolve asfd.mysite.com before deferring to the main DNS servers
<rfried> Does somebody knows which linux-image-... do have PAE enabled (to have more than 3.2 GB RAM available)?
#ubuntu 2007-05-18
<eille-la> hi, i can't make iptables to output log kernel message via klogd/syslogd. how could i try to debug iptables/klogd to see if a log message is sended by iptables at the first place?
<linux_kid> Hadron, i have tryed to crack wep, my wifi card dosen't work with aircrack
<Hadron> linuxboy: so what?
<Nvening> <Falados> when i open ooffice in terminal it opens up a window but if i then try it create a new document it disappears, and i already have SUn's JRE installed
<Masin> Falados, the problem is that smbtree fails to resolve any hosts in my network because of this search domain. It simply tries to resolve 'sol.solarsystem.de' when it tries just  to resolve 'sol'
<blind> I used to be able to use 1280x1024 screen resolution. For whatever reason, my xorg got borked and I had to fix it. I have the correct refresh rates (same ones I had before), same video card, and I've added the 1280x1024 resolution to my xorg. When I go to change my resolution, 1280x1024 isn't even an option. How can I fix this? (oh, and X has been restarted, so it's not that)
<dogmeat> is there a flash plugin compatible with x86_64?
<aoliax> take care everyone
<Falados> Nvening: I had this same problem with Matlab, it wont load unless I load it from the terminal =\ I never was able to solve that problem
<Masin> Falados, I guess this has something to do with the fact that my computer cannot find any LAN printers
<Nvening> ill try reinstalling
* forngren wonders if it's possible to use quotas within a chrooted jail
<flaviocpontes> Hadron: It brings the info in fstab.  I just reformatted a vfat partition and I need to update my fstab so it gets mountd in the right place.
<kitche> blind: what gnome res picker does not even look at xorg.conf res just remove all the res from /etc/X11/xorg.conf and just put int he resolution you want to use
<RageMax> is there any sort of ubuntu usability group that tests for a good user experience?
<Falados> Masin: Where does this 'search domain' thing appear?
<flaviocpontes> Hadron: I reformatted to ext3. I'm going ubuntu only now and I want a clean disk =)
<kitche> RageMax: the desktop team they are in #ubuntu-desktop
<blind> kitche: is there another program i could use, or perhaps a cli program built in that i could use?
<mwe> rfried: I think you need to compile your own kernel for that
<JordiGH> Ubuntu's FAQ doesn't mention Debian at all. I was hoping to get a clear explanation of the current relationship between Debian and Ubuntu. Does that exist?
<JordiGH> I mean this FAQ, btw: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq
<Mr680x0^Acer> I installed and ran Beryl, now I have a white screen with a cursor
<Mr680x0^Acer> :(
<Masin> it appears in the networking setup dialog, tab 'DNS'
<Mr680x0^Acer> HELP!
<roller> dogmeat: install the swiftfox browser wich runs a 32-bit browser in a amd64 system
<kitche> blind: you can do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reconfigure xorg and just make sure your resolution is there for the resolution that xorg can use at least that's how some advance users just do it
<Masin> Falados, it appears in the networking setup dialog, tab 'DNS'
<davef> Has anyone tried compiling the kernel using the 'git' and 'AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs'?
<roller> then install all the swiftfox plugins
<fawaz> i have downloaded the package sun-java6 but the site i;m trying to view still asking me to install the java plug in ! what did i miss?
<Enverex> How do you allow users to write to removable media? For some reason it's not letting anyone other than root write to my flash drive
<Falados> DNS information should be left blank, unless you have a static IP. This information is given with the DHCP server
<roller> you can install all this with automatix2
<CeKay> hello everyone. i just want to install ubuntu and have a small question: which file system is recommended for my partition where i want to install ubuntu ?
<Falados> Masin: DNS information should be left blank, unless you have a static IP. This information is given with the DHCP server
<harry__> where can I find a list/table of system memory requirements for ubuntu {both current and historically}?
<blind> kitche: i edited my xorg manually. i just tried to use xrandr and it says the mode is not available.
<Masin> Falados, and it keeps reappearing everytime I delete it
<roller> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<davef> CeKay: ext3
<CeKay> ok thanx davef
<blind> !automatix | roller
<ubotu> roller: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<roller> ok blind
<fawaz> so any hints for installing the java plug in for firefox?
<Falados> Masin: I'll look at my installation, but I've never had to fill in that field before.  In fact, I've never had to touch my network configuration except on my router-box, which is a special case.
<Flannel> !java | fawaz
<CAL|Smeltn> anyone know how to fix this error when installing
<CAL|Smeltn> [5:57:pm]  <CAL|Smeltn> Kernel package: ' linux-generic'
<CAL|Smeltn> [5:57:pm]  <CAL|Smeltn> Check /var/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 for the details
<ubotu> fawaz: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<JordiGH> What is the relationship between Debian and Ubuntu? Is there a public statement about this anywhere?
<Falados> press CTRL+ALT+F4 and tell me what errors came up
<andre> can anyone have 1440x900 resolution with ATI card?
<Falados> CAL|Smeltn: press CTRL+ALT+F4 and tell me what errors came up
<SpaceBass> anyone have a preference for a directory service suite (like FDS or e-directory) for ubuntu?
<steve_> hello people
<fawaz> ubotu: i have installed it already but when i browse a site it still ask for JRE ?
<pescez> hello
<Masin> Falados, thank you
<peepsalot> is there a special install cd for 64bit, or is it all the same?
<IndyGunFreak> fawaz: ubotu can't talk back.
<zabin>  Do you know if there is a way to turn off the hard drives that i have mounted from showing up on my desktop
<Flannel> peepsalot: there is.
<|chiz|> fawaz: ubotu is not human
<blind> kitche: i just used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and removed all but 1280x1024 resolutions, and inputted the correct refresh rates, and it's still at 1024x768 :\
<steve_> i'm having troubles setting up my xorg, enabling my tv-out
<steve_>  anyone have some time to help me out on that?
<zabin> is there is a way to turn off the hard drives that i have mounted from showing up on my desktop?
<strabes> zabin: mount them in /mnt instead of /media
<fawaz> can a human answer me then :)
<Falados> Masin:  ?? Did something work
<zabin> how do i do that
<zabin> i have to unmount first?
<andre> blind i cant get resolutions to work too
<IndyGunFreak> fawaz: a human told ubotu to answer you.
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pescez> i have trouble with vmware... can't get sound on host... is that something known?
<ccfiel> how do i disable or enable the boot application running? what is the command?
<mwe> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<blind> andre, have you seen !fixres ?
<blind> lol, nevermind.
<zabin> strabes: i have to unmount first?
<andre> !fixres
<factotum> hmmm, is there any way to undo adding kubuntu to a  xubuntu system?
<peepsalot> Flannel, is it ok to use a regular CD to install to 64 bit hardware?
<peepsalot> can i just get whatever I need later, from repos?
<Flannel> peepsalot: a regular CD?  You mean a i386 CD?
<fawaz> indygunfreak: that does not answer my question though
<strabes> zabin: oh they are external drives? You'll have to change their filesystem labels. Just do a google.
<ccfiel> how do i disable or enable the boot application running? what is the command?
<IndyGunFreak> fawaz: did you look at the link?
<mwe> blind: my guess is you need to tune the timing options in xorg.conf
<blind> mwe: timing options?
<strabes> zabin: if they're ext3 the command is "e2label"
<Falados> Masin: did you try deleteing the current location?
<bobbob1016> I remember seeing a tutorial on how to setup ubuntu as a wifi hotspot online, but I can't find it again, does anyone know where I can find it?
<fawaz> indygunfreak: yes and i have installed jre 6 successfully
<zabin> stabes: they are in ext3
<zabin> stables should i unmount it first?
<IndyGunFreak> fawaz: then it should work
<ccfiel> how do i disable or enable the boot application running? what is the command?
<peepsalot> Flannel, yes
<Falados> Masin: This is the only other thing I can think of without knowing exactly where this information is stored (/etc/networking/interfaces maybe)
<strabes> zabin: forget what i said about changing the label. i wasn't thinking correctly. you'll simply have to change the mount point of the device by right clicking on it and going to properties.
<IndyGunFreak> fawaz: what site are you looking at?
<|chiz|> fawaz: install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<Flannel> peepsalot: You'll end up with a 32bit OS.  You'll need the 64bit CD to install a 64bit OS
<dogmeat> roller, thanks
<cheeseboy> can i boot my ubuntu server from another pc w/o hardive?
<puff> Anybody know how to activate the built-in bluetooth in my laptop?
<Cubey> In someone's opinion, what CPU speed would you need to render video decently on youtube in ubuntu? I have the nvidia accelerated graphics working. I
<Cubey> (grr..)
<peepsalot> Flannel, is the 64bit as stable as 32bit?
<The_Giver> my battery notification icon doesnt display the appropriate meter anymore
<Masin> Falados, networking in general works, but: smbtree fails resolving the addresses of the hosts in my local network -- it always resolve to the IP of my search domain
<Flannel> peepsalot: yep
<fawaz> indygunfreak: all the sites that require jre are not working
<The_Giver> it just displays "Running on AC power" all the tiem
<puff> I plugged in a bluetooth USB dongle and hcitool saw it, but hcitool doesn't see the built-in bluetooth.
<peepsalot> ok, time to download another ISO
<IndyGunFreak> fawaz: well, you've done something wrong
<Masin> Falados, I found this out by pinging my search domain
<Cubey> I'm having video lag problems (firefox) with youtube. 1GHz P3. everything runs fine video wise
<The_Giver> and when i close my computer i dont get suspend to ram anmore
<The_Giver> any ideas?
<|chiz|> fawaz: did you install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin?
<The_Giver> (i can do suspend to ram by right clicking the damn icon but that is annoying)
<Falados> Masin: Maybe this is a bug with smbtree
<Mr680x0^Acer> I need help in Beryl
<Falados> Masin: is your Samba installation updated?
<Mr680x0^Acer> it's just white except for the cursor
<Mr680x0^Acer> I can't even quit
<Mr680x0^Acer> :(
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl | Mr680x0^Acer
<Masin> Falados, my real issue is to connect to a printer via SMB which doesn't work yet :-(
<The_Giver> for those who use a laptop.. do you have both power managment services turned on?
<ubotu> Mr680x0^Acer: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mwe> blind: sorry. HorizSync and VertRefresh
<fawaz> |chiz|: i
<roller> Mr680x^Acer: what kind of help?
<Shaun_Molder> I have Ubuntu 6.06 on the LiveCD. When I try to run it, I get a message "Failed to start the x-server" and in the log (EE) no devices detected.
<fawaz> m doin it as we speak
<peepsalot> Flannel, well i've read that flash and java are not well supported with 64bit
<The_Giver> Mr680x0^Acer,  try #beryl
<Masin> Falados, how can I be out of date? Update manager works, so I guess I have the most recent packages, don't I?
<blind> mwe: I've set those to the correct ones for my monitor. They used to work before, I don't know why they're not working now.
<Falados> Hmm... Well windows has printer services for UNIX machines, try doing that and connecting to it via CUPS
<mwe> blind: hmm
<bartzitz> hello, my laptop fan is running all the time when AC is plugged in, when it's off fan works according to thermal trip points. i've disassembled and fixed my dsdt table but can't figure out what should i fix to stop the fan when temp is low
<Flannel> peepsalot: Java is (now that its OSS), but correct.  There is no 64bit flash, because it's closed source, and macromedia hasn't released a 64bit client
<mwe> blind: using right driver and all as well?
<blind> mwe: yessir.
<flyback> bartzitz,
<flyback> p4 laptop?
<Enverex> Can someone explain how to mount a Flash drive with permissions so that any normal user can write to it please?
<bartzitz> flyback: Celeron M
<mwe> blind: odd
<flyback> that's a pentium M
<flyback> it shouldn't have major heat issues
<flyback> I dunno then sorry
<blind> mwe: everything is the same as it was before (when i had it working), but somehow my xorg got borked and i had to fix it, and it hasn't worked since.
<peepsalot> Flannel, a 64bit OS is not backwards compatible with 32bit?
<Masin> Falados, connecting to any Windows share works
<Shaun_Molder> And when I run x-session-manager, I get the message "gtk WARNING: cannot open display
<flyback> I hope the pentium 4 and p4m and celeron4m suck ass
<flyback> they are just too much heat
<Flannel> peepsalot: no.  Well, you can run a 32bit environment within it
<Flannel> !chroot | peepsalot
<ubotu> peepsalot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Falados> Masin: So samba can browse your network?
<SeenD> i downloaded ndiswrapper 1.44 and i cant install it... when i type sudo make in the dir than it give errors... what do i do?
<Shaun_Molder> I have a NVIDIA geForce 6600.
<illriginal> Hey guys? How do I access (write+read) my USB thumb drive?...
<bartzitz> flyback: well, it's acpi problem, because in windows the fan works ok
<QuixoticJ> I lowered my resolution and I am no longer in extreme pain of the eyes.
<mwe> blind: oh. This is a bit too late, but if you manage to make it work keep a backup so you will at least have something working in case it breaks. maybe there is a backup present?
<illriginal> I tried going through properties to change the permissions, but it won't let me.
<Cubey> Is the video lag problem on youtube within my system or the plugin? (P3 1GHz/640MB RAM/nVidia accelerated driver, confirmed so with glxinfo, unsure the exact card at the moment)
<flyback> bartzitz,  oh ok I know linux works I think with 2003 and up series bio's when it comes to acpi
<mwe> blind: /etc/X11/
<flyback> I guess they finally standardized it
<Linux21> i am having trouble with my sound card that worked fine in 6.06 but now i have 7.04 ?
<flyback> but I am not that familiar with linux and acpi
<blind> mwe: i have like 30 backups.. :\
<CAL|Smeltn> ok I am at the scren that says Install the base system
<CAL|Smeltn> which do I choose
<flyback> it's been yrs since I rolled out a full desktop
<flyback> sorry
<SeenD> ive got 7.04 feisty fawn
<Masin> Falados, how can I check? I just want to get sure ...
<zabin> hey i just did umount /meda/sda2
<mwe> blind: look at the date of modification
<roller> illriginal: ls dev/sd*
<zabin> how do i remount that?
<blind> mwe: i kept doing fine tuning and backing up, im not even sure which is which anymore.
<zabin> I canted the mount point to /mnt/sda2
<jaded`> CAL|Smeltn are u installing WINE?
<blind> mwe: my resolution has been like this for quite some time.
<roller> and give me the result
<mwe> blind: oh :|
<fawaz> |chiz|, indygunfreak: thanx i works now after installing jre 4 mozilla
<CAL|Smeltn> linux-generic  linux-image-generic  linux-image -2.6.20-15-generic or none
<bartzitz> any ACPI experts?  my laptop fan is running all the time when AC is plugged in, when it's off fan works according to thermal trip points. i've disassembled and fixed my dsdt table but can't figure out what should i fix to stop the fan when temp is low
<illriginal> roller, type this exactly: ls dev/sd*
<CAL|Smeltn> no I am installing ubuntu with nothing else on the HD
<bobbob1016> How can I plug a wireless USB dongle into ubuntu, and get set it as a wireless access point?
<CAL|Smeltn> fresh HD
<Falados> Masin: from the panel, Places >> Network >> Windows Network
<bcardarella> Is there a quick way to clear a log file without deleting it?
<The_Giver> so can someone check what they have under services checked off??
<bcardarella> from command line
<Piggyg1> does ubuntu have a c++ IDE that has a good debugger?
<mwe> blind: well did it work when you first installed ubuntu?
<roller> sorry, /dev/sd*
<bobbob1016> assuming I have drivers for it
<The_Giver> do you use both pwr management services or just one?
<The_Giver> if so which
<jaded`> CAL|Smeltn use the first option
<blind> mwe: not out of the box, i had to change my sync/refresh
<The_Giver> this is for any laptop users
<illriginal> sudo: /dev/sda: command not found
<jaded`> CAL|Smeltn install the base system
<blind> mwe: i then wrote them down when it worked, and those are the ones im trying to use now
<zabin> how do i remount something i just changed to mount point of and unmounted?
<Masin> Falados, I see my workgroup but cannot browse it
<CAL|Smeltn> yeah linux-generic is what I chose
<bartzitz> The_Giver: as for me, i use kernel cpufreq modules
<mwe> blind: hmm. I was going to suggest something that would reset it to the same as a fresh install would
<roller> illriginal: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/"mountpointname"
<Falados> Masin: Odd, but I've never really shared printers from windows to linux, only from linux to windows
<Cubey> Does anyone know if the video lag problem on youtube within my system or the plugin? (P3 1GHz/640MB RAM/nVidia accelerated driver, confirmed so with glxinfo, unsure the exact card at the moment) Running firefox, and Ubuntu 6.x (at 1024x768)
<The_Giver> bartzitz, errr
<blind> mwe: whats that? i tried doing the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and even removed all resolutions except 1280x1024 and restarted X, it's still in 1024x768... somehow..
<CAL|Smeltn> ok got an error again installing
<vbabiy> hey guys whats up with the repo its going really slow
<Falados> Masin: Perhaps someone is having your same problem, although I doubt is has anything to do with DNS at this point... Try using actual network IP addresses
<vbabiy> for the past few day
<CAL|Smeltn> Kernel package : 'linux-generic'
<Falados> Masin: like \\192.168.1.23\PrinterName
<mwe> blind: AFAIK dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg would reset it to what a fresh install would
<femfatale> Hi, I just upgraded to FF and my panels and login manager are gone
<blind> mwe: hm. i suppose it wouldn't hurt to try, eh?
<Mr680x0^Acer> well, I found my issue
<Mr680x0^Acer> old graphics card
<Falados> Masin: obviously the machine will need a static IP for that to work all the time =\
<femfatale> I had themed panels and a custom login manager
<mwe> blind: backup what you have, though.
<zabin> roller: how do i change the mount point of my hard drive. Its currently mounted at /media/sda2
<strabes> Falados Masin: it should be http://host'sipaddress/printers/printername
<blind> mwe: sure thing :] 
<CAL|Smeltn> I pressed ctrl alt f4
<macogw> zabin: unmount it then remount it
<CAL|Smeltn> and there is an entire screen of error
<CAL|Smeltn> s
<zabin> macogw: its not changing the mount point
<Masin> strabes, http? are you sure?
<ubuntu_> Does ubuntu support the sticky bit ?
<mwe> blind: you will probably have to enter the timings, still, since you had to when you first installed ubuntu
<roller> zabin: unmount and mount again.... sudo umount /media/sda2 ..... sudo mount xxxx
<zabin> umount /media/sda2
<vbabiy> Is there a reason for the Server slow down?
<macogw> zabin: you have to tell it what the moutn point you want is
<Falados> Masin: Most routers have the option of assigning an ip on a per-mac address basis, so the network card always gets the IP you want it to
<macogw> otherwise it'll just make something up
<strabes> Masin: you're trying to add a printer attached to a computer on your local network right?
<blind> mwe, just did it, gonna re-input the timings and restart X, I'll let you know if it works.
<roller> Mr680x0^Acer: what graphics card do you have?
<Falados> Masin: perhaps just <IP>/printers/<printername>
<Mr680x0^Acer> ATI Rage Mobility M4
<Mr680x0^Acer> 16MB
<ubuntu_> Does ubuntu support the sticky bit on files ?
<zabin> macogw umount /media/sda2    then to mount it do sudo mount ??
<roller> zabin: yap
<zabin> macogw : i understand how to unmount
<macogw> zabin: sudo mount /media/disknameyouwant /dev/sda2
<peepsalot> if I install from a Ubuntu desktop cd, can I later create a RAID array?  I don't need the alternate CD right?
<zabin> k
<Mr680x0^Acer> roller: ATI Rage Mobility M4
<macogw> zabin: if that doesn't work, switch the arguments
<Luke9511> how do i install ati drivers without them breaking the xserver?
<macogw> I never remember what order they go
<strabes> macogw: you got it backwards. it's mount /dev/location /media/folder
<macogw> strabes: yeah like I said, switch 'em if it doesn't work because I forget all the time
<cafuego> peepsalot: Depends on whether you want the entire installation to be part of the raid array.
<macogw> I only ever mount drives when I break something so bad I need a livecd to fix it :p
<blind> mwe: no luck
<yazeed> hi
<roller> Mr680x0^Acer: yap, low vga ram... but try this: # beryl-manager|beryl-xgl --use-copy
<yazeed> all
<DOcteur> ds
<blind> mwe: you're not here anymore. nevermind.
<strabes> macogw: oh. pretty much every command goes "command source destination"
<zabin> macogw when i do that i get this mount: /media/sda2/ is not a block device
<yazeed> i need help
<Mr680x0^Acer> roller: already removed Beryl
<roller> ok
<Nvening> Hi, i have a 1280 x 1024 monitor and this is listed as a supported resolution in xorg, furthermore it works with the closed source ATI driver, however using the xorg driver 1280 x 1024 is not given in "change resolution"  in preferences, any ideas how to fix this?
<zabin> roller: i now get this when i do that mount: /media/sda2/ is not a block device
<Mr680x0^Acer> roller: any other way to add themes?
<strabes> zabin: switch the /dev and the /media parts of the command. He told you backwards
<peepsalot> cafuego, ok, so alternate is only needed if / needs to be on RAID, right?
<roller> yazeed: shoot
<yazeed> how to long to root
<SeenD> anybody?? idownloaded ndiswrapper and put it on my ubuntu system via usb thumbdrive. so i untarred it.... and when i sudo make i get all kinds of errors... i got ndiswrapper 1.44 and ubu 7.04
<peepsalot> my RAID will not contain any system files, just media/documents
<cafuego> peepsalot: Not at all, desktop can also do a custom partition (ie: raid) afaik. But if you want to add a raid array later on other disks, you can easily do that via mdadm at any time.
<roller> Mr680x0^Acer: beryl and compiz are programs to get visual effects
<zabin> doing this mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2/
<dogmeat> how can i determine which type of processer i have in my system? looked at /proc/cpuinfo, but wasnt' specific enough
<oldude67> how can i send music to my phone with usb....?
<georgy28> SeenD : can you pastebin the eroors
<roller> you can add themes without 3d effect
<SeenD> uh
<Mr680x0^Acer> oh
<SeenD> its on my other computer
<zabin> is still mounting it to my desktop and under properties it still says its mounted to /media/sda2
<SeenD> its alot of errors, georgy28
<Mr680x0^Acer> what are programs to add themes without 3d?
<roller> yazeed: # su
<afief> How can I install Nvu?
<Cubey> hmm.....
<Nvening> anyone?
<georgy28> ! pastebin  Seend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin  seend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> afief: What version of ubuntu do you have?
<Cubey> this video card should be able to do youtube, it's an nvidia geforce2mx 200
<SeenD> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<afief> Flannel, Feisty
<Flannel> !fixres | Nvening
<ubotu> Nvening: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chump> can someone tell me where does the autostart app setting are saved for gnome ?
<Masin> Falados, I just found out that all test pages were in the printer queue of the remote host but the printer didn't do anything. In the queue, the size of the print job was alway '64.0 kB / 7.24 MB'
<yazeed> how to join to root
<zabin> strables: mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2/  is not changing the mount point under properties
<Falados> Masin: So on your windows box, the printer had items queued? Or was this on Ubuntu
<chump> yazeed: sudo <command>
<Luke9511> when i install the ati drivers everything works but when i reboot it doesnt load kde or gdm and i have to reboot into recovery mode and edit xorg.conf to use mesa or vesa drivers to load kde or gdm, how do i fix it to where i can use ati drivers but have it not break the xserver?
<femfatale> I'm really sad. My installation is fixable. But noone will help me, and I've fixed alot of what's wrong on my own already.
<QuixoticJ> my azureus just crashes right when it opens can someone help me figure this out. Its the only torrent client that seems nice to me
<femfatale> I just can't figure out the last piece.
<Flannel> afief: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer  Nvu is dead. Kompozer is its living fork.
<ubuntu_> femfatale: What's the problem?
<Mr680x0^Acer> actually, I'm not gonna bother with themes
<Shaun_Molder> Can someone help me figure this out? I'm trying to install Dapper off the LIVE CD, but when it boots up, I get an X-Server failed to start error. I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and then x-session-manager. I got a GTK-WARNING: Cannot open screen error. What could causing this?
<strabes> zabin: change it in the properties menu. the mount command isn't going to "change" anything
<Mr680x0^Acer> I need help getting wifi working
<ubuntu_> Flannel: Don't speak of what you don't knwo
<Masin> Falados, it was on the Windows box
<mwe> yazeed: sudo -i if you need a root prompt to do a lot as root
<zabin> k
<zabin> strabes but then how do i mount it again?
<afief> Flannel, it's dead? how did that happen? on the website they said it's alive
<genii> chump I'm pretty sure it's just stored in the session save. So when you exit and save session with whatever you like running it loads all that stuff automagically the next time
<Falados> Masin: Hmm, so the jobs were queued, but windows wont print them... Maybe you selected the wrong driver?
<levander> Has anyone successfully installed netbeans 5.5 from multiverse?  I'm getting some instructions to download a netbeans 5.5 install file, and place it in /tmp, then hit ENTER to try again.  I download the file, place it in /tmp, and hit ENTER, then I get the same instructions.
<ubuntu_> afief: it isn't
<strabes> zabin: you should be able to hot plug it...
<Masin> Falados, it might be that there's some incompatibility between driver and printer :-/
<zabin> strabes its an internel hard drive
<aldin> i have HP drivers for wireless card which are .exe how do i extract them?
<Flannel> afief: it hasn't been updated in ages.  which is why it was taken out of the repos
<strabes> zabin: OH lol
<strabes> zabin: that's easy. Just edit the location in your /etc/fstab
<SeenD> @george i m not able to paste it... but in the beginning its looking for files in the utils dir of ndiswrapper but it can't find any files
<ubuntu_> Flannel: nvu will Live!!!
<Falados> Masin: What type of printer is it? Most printers are supported without much effor.
<Masin> Falados, the printer is a PSC 1210 -- or 1200 series, but the driver's the same
<mwe> aldin: sometimes uznip file.exe works. if not maybe wine will do it
<afief> Flannel, weird though, it might be old but it does get the job done. I hope Kompozer is as good
<Molluck`> Hi, is there a way to adjust the brightness, contrast, or gamma from within Ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> Flannel: So what's the arguement for seamonkey :-P
<RagingBull> Having with problem dcc with xchat2. the faq said it's an NAT issue and I need to set xchat.conf First DCC send port: 4990 Last DCC send port: 5000 so I do however when I start Xchat to take effect the new setting it rewrites to old setting
<ubuntu_> afief: Nvu is being rewritten
<georgy28> SeenD, : it help me not a lot ;)
<Flannel> afief: Kompozer is based on Nvu
<Flannel> ubuntu_: Seamonkey is under active development
<RagingBull> I changed file permission to 400 however that doesn't work either
<mwe> aldin: you are aware you need to use ndiswrapper if you want to use windows drivers in linux, though?
<ubuntu_> Flannel: but not maintained by the person who did nvu
<levander> Molluck`: my first guess would be xvidtune, xrandr is another one that messes with configuring X, but i've never tried it
<aldin> mwe: i asked cause i saw that arial.exe times.exe are extracted somehow (when installing msttcorefonts)
<ubuntu_> Flannel: He is working on Composer
<afief> Flannel, well, I hope i won't need half the KDE libraries to run it
<ubuntu_> Which is nvu2
<SeenD> it wants to loadndisdriver.c but it gives errors
<Falados> Masin: Well if the driver exists, then there shouldn't be a problem most of the time...
<Falados> Masin: Does the windows machine need a login to print?
<genii> Masin There are some issues with CUPS queuing jobs. Try to print direct if possible
<Falados> Masin: Probably not the problem though, since it wouldn't be able to queue without the login either
<jenkins420> Hello everyone
<strabes> Masin: you can try going to http://localhost:631 to add your printer. That has many more drivers for some reason.
<Masin> Falados, it might be of interest: printing from another Windows box to this printer works
<mwe> aldin: yes. I think it's done with unzip or cabextract
<yazeed> how to join to root
<jackal> hello all
<zabin> strabes: i edited that file but now how do i mount it?
<strabes> zabin: sudo mount -a
<eu> fg
<georgy28> SeenD : it will diifcult to help you without the exact error, sorry !
<Flannel> yazeed: you don't.  Use sudo instead
<femfatale> I should have never upgraded
<aldin> mwe: yeah i saw cabextract but dont know how to use it, i read man a bit...
<eu> jj
<strabes> zabin: that command reloads the /etc/fstab file
<femfatale> I had no idea how badly everything would be screwed up
<SeenD> i will try to copy it
<zabin> strabes i get thie mount: mount point /mnt/sda2 does not exist
<Falados> Masin: genii said CUPS has some problems with queuing, but I don't believe you are using CUPS to print, if you are using the Windows printer option (via smb)
<strabes> zabin: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda2
<jenkins420> How do I create a folder that all the users on my system can use for limewire/music and shared files?
<ubuntu_> Flannel: I don't get the active dvelopment. So nvu gets taken out cause it's not worked on and Seamonkey gets taken out cause it is being worked on?
<mwe> aldin: you tried unzip?
<intelikey> i'm having an issue with grub when it's not 0x80  anyone care to discuss it ?
<strabes> zabin: you have to create the directory first. the mount command does not create the directory.
<jackal> where would be a good place to stat to get my desktop to run beryl
<zabin> strabes: that worked but how do i get the hard drive icon off my desktop?
<chump> thanks guys
<ubuntu_> jackal: #ubuntu-effects
<afief> jackal, www.beryl-project.org, in the wiki. although it's good to have your acceleration working first
<strabes> zabin: there shouldn't be an icon on your desktop if it's set to mount in /mnt instead of /media
<QuixoticJ> my azureus just crashes right when it opens can someone help me figure this out. Its the only torrent client that seems nice to me
<Masin> Falados, I'll try nonetheless -- meanwhile, I'm quite desperate ;-)
<aldin> mwe: no, just sec
<zabin> there is
<jenkins420> How do I create a folder that all the users on my system can use for limewire/music and shared files?
<strabes> zabin: you can disable ALL device icons on your desktop with an option in gconf-editor.
<strabes> jenkins420: just chmod it to 766
<zabin> how do i get to that?
<jenkins420> alright.
<jenkins420> thanks
<genii> Falados The remote box may be using any system, but if the printer is setup on the local box with CUPS then no queue is preferable. There are issues where the first job gets stuck and no others get to print
* Cubey sighs...
<intelikey> strabes not 766
<jenkins420> intelikey: what then?
<strabes> zabin: run "gconf-editor" and browse to apps/nautilus and then somewhere in there's an option "show_desktop" and disable that
<intelikey> strabes then only the owner could use it
<intelikey> strabes 777
<Falados> genii: but the jobs get queued on the remote system just fine, however they wont print
<femfatale> can anyone tell me how to get my login manager and panels back to normal?
<mwe> aldin you are trying to get ndiswrapper to work, I guess?
<SeenD> @ george i can paste the error code... in pastebin what syntax do i use?
<strabes> intelikey jenkins420: yeah whatever just try it
<Cubey> does ANYONE have a rough cpu req for youtube to perform properly under ubuntu/firefox? my video card should be able to handle it, and it's accelerated
<intelikey> jenkins420 777 would give everyone full access
<jenkins420> thanks intelikey
<ubuntu_> Cubey: it's probably your flash version
<intelikey> strabes dirs have to be executed.
<Flannel> ubuntu_: mozilla-suite is in universe, there could be a number of reasons for it to have been taken out.  The maintainer might not have wanted to continue, who knows.  Ask #ubuntu-motu, or check the mailinglists
<strabes> intelikey: oh
<macogw> With Feisty, my cd burner (worked in Dapper/Edgy) fails to finish burning anything with a "write error" after about 30 seconds.  I don't know if it's because I started at Herd 2 and updated all of the way through (they said that doing that would result in us beta-testers having the same setup on april 19 as everyone who installed from a feisty final cd) or if support for my drive was dropped on feisty (doesn't sound right since it can read and start wr
<georgy28> SeenD, : What do you mean with syntax ?
<Cubey> ubuntu_: finally, someone answers! I asked that a while ago, if it might be the plugin
<tri3axe_> heyas.. need some help with my nvidia driver here.. i have tried manual and "Envy" install.. but upon reboot ..i just get the x server couldnt start ..etc.. but it works if i edit xorg.conf to use "nv" instead of "nvidia"   My xorg.conf : http://pastebin.ca/493763
<QuixoticJ> I GOT MY APP TO WORK IN WINE NOW I NEVER HAVE TO GO BACK TO WINDOWS! <------ FULL CONVERT!
<femfatale> Is there someone I can pay to help me? Noone will help me, not on the forums, not on IRC, noone!
<Cubey> ubuntu_: how do i check the plugin version?
<genii> Falados: By local box I mean the box the printer is directly attached to. In other words, wherever the printer is physically, the box which directly controls it should use no queuing if possible. The clients can use any system to print, the issue is not on their end
<SeenD> in pastebin the website i can post the entire errorcode but it wants a syntax... george
<ubuntu_> Cubey: Yeah what plugin do you have installed?
<Zach_> hey
<Cubey> ubuntu_: er, flash i suppose *lol*
<georgy28> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu_> Cubey: You didn't install it?
<cein> femfatale: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<SeenD> !pastebin
<chump> finaly back to gnome :D
<femfatale> I don't have $250
<Cubey> ubuntu_: might have last night when i was half asleep ;)
<cein> ;-)
<ubuntu_> Ha ha
<cein> what's your probmem?
<cein> lem
<Falados> genii: Well, then that may just be a windows problem, because the system to which the printer is physically attached is not printing queued jobs from the ubuntu box
<femfatale> Someone just ban me, please. Ubuntu's community sucks.
<macogw> SeenD: just tell it "text"
<jackal> anyone know where i can find my drivers?
<genii> Masin Do you have access/control to the box which the print jobs are ending up at?
<SeenD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21352/ << George28 here it is
<femfatale> I have no login manager, I have no panels. I just updated to FF.
<ubuntu_> femfatale: I asked what the problem was
<danan> nick dan-
<Cubey> ubuntu_: I don't recall if it ws something installed after ubuntu or if it came with it
<hansin321> femfatale: some just asked what your problem was...
<georgy28> Seend: only text ?
<SeenD> yes
<femfatale> I have no login manager, I have no panels. I just updated to FF.
<finetuch> dose k3b burn dvds for dvd players? and do i need acodec or plugg
<ubuntu_> Wouldn't have come with it
<femfatale> I have no login manager, I have no panels. I just updated to FF.
<intelikey> jenkins420 a chmod to 777 will give full access then a chattr +a would prevent deletions
<paul__> can someone help me with moving a folder to the /opt directory??
<ubuntu_> femfatale: What do you mean no panels?
<femfatale> I have to drop to shell to log in, then I stop gdm, then startx
<zabin> Strbes: i got it thanks
<femfatale> I have no top menu on my desktop. I can't login through a gui.
<zabin> strabes: i got it thanks
<Masin> genii, yes I have
<SeenD> george28: did u find it?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21352/
<femfatale> When I boot up, I get a tan screen and that is it.
<cein> femfatale: have you posted to the forums?
<femfatale> Yes.
<paul__> can someone help me with moving a folder to the /opt directory?? pm me please
<femfatale> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446897
<Flannel> femfatale: does dist-upgrading try to install anything?
<finetuch> dose k3b burn dvds for dvd players? and do i need acodec or plugg
<strabes> zabin: good to hear
<evan__> I just installed Amarok in which I have no sound, i tried XMMS which i have no sound in either, everything else works.
<ubuntu_> femfatale: what's your ~/.xsession say ?
<roller> paul_: open nautilus with sudo nautilus in the command
<Cubey> ubuntu_: OH! now i remember, i did install it. not sure of the source I got it from...
<Flannel> paul__, roller, gksu nautilus, not sudo.
<femfatale> flannel: not that I know of
<ubuntu_> Cubey: /me face palms
<aum> is it just me, or is openoffice2.2 writer on feisty a bug-infested pain in the butt? it's almost completely unusable! :(
<genii> Falados Is it a linux box sharing the printer over an smb type system or a native windoze box with the regular sharing type setup then the linux boxes print via smb?
<paul__> what's nautilus
<cein> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macogw> paul__: the thing you use to look at files in folders
<cein> err
<georgy28> SeenD : Okay, I get it, but wait a moment
<cein> nautilus is the file manager
<SeenD> ok
<cein> analogous to windows explorer
<Masin> Falados, genii, I have configured the printer via http cups interface and tried to print a test page -- same problem as before: It keeps stopping at 64kb of 4.78mb
<macogw> paul__: well, the one that isn't the command line
<femfatale> .xsession : no such file
<rfried> mwe: thx
<roller> Flannel: i use sudo and then the pass
<roller> in the command line
<mwe> aum: after fixing the ugly font it works fine here
<aldin> mwe: tried uzip nope... unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of sp34152.exe or
<Flannel> roller: that's wrong.  gksu should be used to start graphical apps
<ubuntu_> femfatale: ~/.xsession-errors
<macogw> Can anyone help me get my cd burner to actually make it through a full burn?  It hasn't worked since Feisty herd 3 or 4
<Cubey> ubuntu_: okay, got it. it's flash player 9
<aum> mwe: nested frames in oowriter are a complete mess, as is the on-screen rendering
<scorpion3> huhu ich bin neu in der ubuntu welt. kann mir vllt einer ein bichen helfen? ich fahre zur zeit nur 1024x768er auflsung. und kann nicht hher gehen.... was soll ich tun?
<femfatale> Hold on, just a second
<intelikey> jenkins420 a chmod 1777  would be even better i think   then everyone could create files and dirs in there but would own what ever they made and no one else could mess with what someone else made.  thus readonly access to things they didn't own.      just a  thought.
<Flannel> !de | scorpion3
<ubotu> scorpion3: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Flannel> !fixres | scorpion3
<ubotu> scorpion3: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntu_> Cubey: I think that should be okk
<mwe> aldin: are you trying to install ndiswrapper?
<puff> Hm, I'm trying to follow:  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_setup_Bluetooth
<Mr680x0^Acer> what's the 'run' command?
<roller> Flannet.. Yeah, you're right
<georgy28> SeenD : do you have the kernel-headers installed ?
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: hit alt f2
<finetuch> dose k3b burn dvds for dvd players? and do i need acodec or plugg
<Cubey> ubuntu_: you would think a 1GHz CPU should be able to handle it, and the video card. I have no problem with local AVIs
<roller> I just always used sudo with the nautilus
<Masin> Falados, genii, I just see that CUPS shows an error or something similar: "Can not get the ticket cache for masin"
<femfatale> gnome session, gnome-panel, nautilus, nm-applet, gnome-cups-icon lost its connection to the display
<genii> Masin 1 minute looking up your printer (PSC 1210)
<SeenD> georgy28... i dont know... i just did a clean install of feisty fawn
<macogw> finetuch: yes it does but you'll probably need regular dvd codecs if you don't have the ones to even play themyet
<ubuntu_> Cubey: It's probably bandwidth then
<ubuntu_> Or Firefox :(
<Sergo> hello, how can i install romanian language?
<yazeed> i need seed help i need join to root
<ubuntu_> How many addons do you have ?
<puff> Halfway down the page is "configuring the kernel", which talks about enabling the device driver, but it's not a shell command, it looks like they're talking about menu selections, but they start at "Device Drivers".  Where is that?
<Sergo> romanian layout
<Cubey> ubuntu_: nahhh, the video rendering is lagged
<double-H> hello
<macogw> Sergo: system > administration > language support
<femfatale> gnome session, gnome-panel, nautilus, nm-applet, gnome-cups-icon lost its connection to the display
<valdeir> problem codecs
<valdeir> fisty
<evan__> I just installed Amarok in which I have no sound, i tried XMMS which i have no sound in either, everything else works.
<roller> yazeed: what's wrong?
<Cubey> ubuntu_: if i lower the quality, it reduces the lag a bit
<finetuch> macogw- no i cant play them either where do i find them and thankx
<Flannel> yazeed: You don't need your root account.  "sudo [command] " will run that command as root.
<macogw> finetuch: get libdvdcss and libdvdread3
<georgy28> SeenD : ok in a terminal : sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-headers-$(uname _r)
<ezer> i have a question about ubuntu studio anybodiu can help ?
<ubuntu_> Cubey: That's kinda strange
<yazeed> i need to enter root
<jayson> hi people, what happness with a lower potency font ?
<Flannel> ezer: #ubuntustudio
<Sergo> thanks!
<ubuntu_> ezer: join #ubuntustudio
<finetuch> macogw: are they codecs or players?
<macogw> yazeed: no you don't. just type "sudo" before whatever you do
<Flannel> yazeed: no you don't.  Please listen to what people are saying
<georgy28> SeenD : and then try to install ndiswrapper
<Cubey> ubuntu_: Yeah.. I may just have to try another browser perhaps...
<mwe> yazeed: type sudo -i and you'll get a root prompt
<femfatale> ubuntu_: gnome session, gnome-panel, nautilus, nm-applet, gnome-cups-icon lost its connection to the display
<ubuntu_> !codecs | finetuch
<roller> yazeed: sudo -i
<ubotu> finetuch: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<macogw> finetuch: those are decrypters because when you buy dvds they are encrypted
<SeenD> georgy28, i havent got a internet connection on that computer so can i download it somewhere??
<double-H> i have a question: i am new with linux/ubuntu and i want to try it first with a live-cd... ok i downloaded the file and burned it on cd. but i will not start after i restart windows. what is wrong?
<valdeir> gaim ou amsn?
<femfatale> ubuntu_: I'm on my windows pc because ubuntu won't connect to the internet
<macogw> double-H: check your bios settings and make sure cd drive is set to first boot
<georgy28> Seend : there are a lots of files, it better you got a connection
<finetuch> ubotu: thank you all
<macogw> double-H: also, make sure you burned it as an image, not just burning the .iso as a single file
<ubuntu_> femfatale: ah ok
<valdeir> gaim or amsn?
<davef> double-H: does it try, or does it just go back to windows?
<roller> and you have the mighty power of root
<ubuntu_> How did you know there was no .xsessions then?
<genii> Masin It looks like this printer does Postscript. Have you tried setting it up as a generic postcript printer. Then on the side which it is connected, if Windoze, no spooling (Print direct to printer) Or if CUPS then no queue (Raw print)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you all - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<femfatale> No .xsessions? I have it up, I just have no login manager or menus
<SeenD> doh
<femfatale> I can still start up x..
<ezer> flannel ubuntu_  thanks  but the question is in relation with ubuntu also.. whhats the diference between isntalllink studio or installling traditional ubuntu and the packages relative to media included in studio ?
<georgy28> SeenD : you can do it here : http://packages.ubuntu.com/ but you have to download  the dependency too
<macogw> valdeir: what are you asking about IM clients about?
<mwe> double-H: you should boot the CD not windows
<CheshireViking> double-H, is your computer set to boot from cd in the bios?
<Flannel> double-H: if you (in windows) open the CD, what do you see?  the iso file? or a bunch of files?
<ubuntu_> ezer: as of right now I don't know. #ubuntustudio would
<Falados> Masin: Sorry, I must go, I wish you good luck though
<mwe> double-H: it's not meant to be run from windows rather to be run instead of windows
<SeenD> dependency?
<ezer> ubuntu_ ok
<ubuntu_> ezer: ask there it's just as valid and much more likely to get noticed
<ezer> ok
<macogw> mwe: he said he restarted...thats not trying to run it in windows :p
<Masin> Falados, thank you for your help
<Mr680x0^Acer> my wireless card is supported
<puff> Device drivers?  Anybody?
<Flannel> ezer: I have no idea.  Youreally should ask in that channel
<ubuntu_> femfatale: X won't start?
<Mr680x0^Acer> why ain't it working?
<georgy28> Seend : sometime a package need another package to work
<femfatale> ubuntu_: Is there some way to just force gdm to use the default stuff not my custom stuff that messes it up?
<Masin> genii, I'll try
<Mr680x0^Acer> it's a Linksys WPC11 v4
<ubuntu_> femfatale: sure
<georgy28> SeenD: I think, it's real better to get a connection at you box ;)
<SeenD> this just sucks... thx for helping georgy28... i will try this weekend to get a wire connected...
<femfatale> ubuntu_: I've tried just reinstalling a ton of stuff with aptitude but no go :/
<genii> Masin Almost all HP will print well using postscript driver
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: what chipset is that?
<femfatale> ubuntu_: How do I do it?
<macogw> puff: drivers for what?
<mwe> macogw: I guess "It won't start after I restart windows" confused me ;)
<georgy28> SeenD : good luck
<Falstius> how do I use a serial port gamepad with an emulator?
<ubuntu_> femfatale: just move your custom files to a new name
<ubuntu_> gdm will ignore them
<ubuntu_> femfatale: What custom stuff did you do?
<SurfnKid> hi guys i have a bit of a problem could someone help me, its important, i dont know what gnome-session-save is
<Mr680x0^Acer> macogw: Realtek
<femfatale> A custom login manager, a theme for my windows
<Flannel> femfatale: backup your config, then "completely remove" gdm (thats --purge with apt-get) and then reinstall it.  Hmm.  you might need to purge/reinstall feisty-gdm-themes, or any other themeish files like that.  but hte purge is the important part.  If you knew which files you edited, I could tell you which packages
<SeenD> georgy28: u know... im not sure but when I had a liveCD almost a year back... it recognised my wireless linksys pcmcia card without problems... not sure it was ubuntu though, but pretty sure.... isnt that strange...??
<femfatale> ubuntu_: hold on, I'll find it for you
<evan__> I just installed Amarok in which I have no sound, i tried XMMS which i have no sound in either, everything else works.
<SurfnKid> but everytime I start the system it starts the session with "THE PANEL" I see evverything back on the desktop, how can I remove this indefinitely
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: did you check the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<hammedhaaret> Hi... i've reasontly installed feisty. and after a while it started booting really really slowly... we're talking the load bar stopping a third of the way for several minutes before it shows the loginscreen... anyone able to help?? Samus_Aran are you there??
<puff> macogw: bluetooth. Or more to the point, where is the general device driver manager?
<ubuntu_> femfatale: tell Flannel which files
<ubuntu_> I have to run :(
<femfatale> ubuntu_: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Avio-GDM?content=37395 <---login manager
<strabes> evan__: does amarok play mp3s or does it complain?
<macogw> puff: I don't think there is a general device driver manager
<Flannel> femfatale: actually, just use "dpkg -S [file] " to know which packages
<SurfnKid> how can i unsave my session???????????????
<tokyo25> when i run the 7.04 live cd on a computer. the wireless network app in the top right corner recognises my wifi stick ( i think) and fins my network, but wont connect, any ideas?
<chamunks> Hey does anyone know how to activate sound for games n such for wine?
<puff> macogw: I found one tutorial for breezy that said it was System/Administration/Device Manager, but I'm on feisty and I see no such listing.
<macogw> puff: bluez-utils is part of a default install
<SurfnKid> :(
<georgy28> Seend  it's very strange ..
<Evan_> i don't know
<macogw> puff: breezy is years old
<femfatale> ubuntu_: sorry, I
<puff> macogw: Yeah, I know.
<Mr680x0^Acer> macogw: it says "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<arceye> is there any way i can change the ubuntu logo when my pc boots to be different ( meaning different colour scheme )
<puff> macogw: As I said, I'm on feisty.
<femfatale> ubuntu_: 'm still a bit of a newb, dunno what that is
<SeenD> well guys... good night... thx for your support and ideas and tips!!!
<puff> macogw: I'm trying to get the built-in thinkpad bluetooth device enabled.
<ubuntu_> femfatale: Sure :-) let Flannel see that link
<strabes> arceye: that's called a "bootsplash"
<macogw> puff: it's called "hardware information" now but you can't install drivers through it....definitely couldn't in dapper either
<femfatale> Flannel: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Avio-GDM?content=37395 <---login manager
<macogw> puff: bluez-utils is installed by default, you just need a GUI
<SeenD> exit
<genii> SurfnKid:  Just rearrange things how you like it then resave the session. Then set not to automatically save session after that and it will always load how you want it
<mwe> arceye: yes, but it's somewhat complicated
<arceye> ok can you tell me where i change it ?
<evan__> strabes: it plays the mp3's but no sound
<intelikey> !usplash > arceye
<Mr680x0^Acer> macogw: it says "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<puff> macogw: hcitool isn't seeing the bluetooth device. It sees the usb dongle bluetooth when I plug it in, but not the built-in bluetooth.
<tri3axe_> heyas.. need some help with my nvidia driver here.. i have tried manual and "Envy" install.. but upon reboot ..i just get the x server couldnt start ..etc.. but it works if i edit xorg.conf to use "nv" instead of "nvidia"   My xorg.conf : http://pastebin.ca/493763
<macogw> puff: try bluez-gnome or kdebluetooth depending which one you use
<double-H> Ok thank to all first... i found the problem. it try to set my bios new. if it wont work i come back :D  BYE
<Flannel> femfatale: How does that work?  You unzip that file where?
<Flannel> femfatale: and how do you select it?
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: ok
<mwe> arceye: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<femfatale> ubuntu_: I think I just extracted it to home and did a gui thing to load it as my login manager. I'm not really sure.
<SurfnKid> :(
<chamunks> anyone know anything about sound support in wine?
<SurfnKid> could someone help
<arceye> on way now
<Mr680x0^Acer> macogw: so, what do I do now?
<yazeed> i can.t copy file  in hard
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: did you check the forums at all?
<femfatale> ubuntu_: !!!! I just got everything back!
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: and what model is it
<Mr680x0^Acer> uh, not really
<roller> what's the problem SurfnKid?
<femfatale> ubuntu_: I killed gdm while I was on my desktop, and restarted it
<Mr680x0^Acer> Linksys WPC11 v4, Realtek chipset
<Quintin> chamunks: /join #wine.  sound works fine for me... probably want to do $ winecfg and set sound to 22050 , OSS, emulation
<Cubey> sigh, no luck...
<SurfnKid> but everytime I start the system it starts the session with "THE PANEL" I see evverything back on the desktop, how can I remove this indefinitely
<Mr680x0^Acer> macogw: Linksys WPC11 v4, Realtek chipset
<SurfnKid> hi guys i have a bit of a problem could someone help me, its important, i dont know what gnome-session-save is
<ubuntu_> femfatale: Ah. Well duh :)
<intelikey> i'm having an issue with grub when it's not 0x80  anyone care to discuss it ?
<ubuntu_> femfatale: Glad to hear :)
<chamunks> Quintin, thanks
<femfatale> ubuntu_: I did this before once, but when I reboot it'll be back to normal
<Cubey> must be the cpu speed but hell it worked fine on XP pro, should be decent on ubuntu
<femfatale> ubuntu_: so my problem isn't over
<ubuntu_> femfatale: ok ask Flannel as before I have to run
<femfatale> ubuntu_: Okay. Thank you for your help.. :D
<roller> SurfnKid: removing what? the apps on the desktop?
<Mr680x0^Acer>  macogw: Linksys WPC11 v4, Realtek chipset
<peepsalot> somehow my xubuntu desktop got switched to a gnome looking desktop, and i didn't even restart x,  it reset my wallpaper to the default brown thing, and now all my documents on the desktop have previews
<hammedhaaret> Hi again... i've reasontly installed feisty. and after a while it started booting really really slowly... we're talking the load bar stopping a third of the way for several minutes before it shows the loginscreen... anyone able to help?? Samus_Aran are you there??
<Cubey> I've never fully understood how people can honestly say linux (in a GUI) is faster than Windows... it doesn't seem to be to me... ever
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442609&highlight=wpc11
<Flannel> femfatale: Go to your greeter chooser thing, and select a normal theme
<ubuntu_> Cubey: Oh trust me you can make it so
<intelikey> no grub gurus around eeh ?
<mwe> Cubey: The flash player for linux is low on macrobe's priority list
<nexous> I'm having authentication errors while viewing a share in samba
<Cubey> Am I just missing something?
<ubuntu_> Ubuntu has gotten fat with time
<SurfnKid> roller, no, this is what happened, i just ran gnome-session-save from out of nowhere, cuz i was looking for the command to shut down the pc. then suddenly i get "Your Session Has Been Saved"
<homanj> i just installed feisty last night and dont like having liferea and xchat in my taskbar. is there a preference to switch to not have those there anymore?
<femfatale> Flannel: okay.. I hope that'd put it back to normal :D
<Flannel> !ask  | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Yorkshire> hello
<arceye> ok :)  after reading only part of the help site I will stick to what I have :)
<macogw> Cubey: never used DSL, have you?
<yazeed> i have 2 hards i cont copy any thing in hard
<intelikey> Flannel i did.   no responce.
<SurfnKid> roller, then i decide to reboot, and when I log in, my "metacity" doesnt load, instead "The Panel" loads, with my last session, I do not want that, how can i get the deffault session back the way it was
<nexous> Is there an alternative besides samba?
<femfatale> Flannel: too bad though, because the login manager works great again.. heh, but I'm more worried about it working for good then looking pretty
<evan__> strabes: you there?
* gcosmin_ how use nxfree ?
<peepsalot> does anyone know how desktop display is handled?  what program controls your icons showing on the desktop, and how right click behaves on the desktop?
<Yorkshire> Im looking for a bit of help, could anyone spare a little time please? :-/
<roller> SurfnKid: Yap, your desktop was saved that way, close all programs and go to System > Preferences > Sessions > Session Options > Save the current session
<Cubey> ubuntu_: That's probably true. But more bloated than XP? I get better performance out of XP than I ever do from linux, for some reason...
<roller> it will be blank again
<gcosmin_> Setting up nxserver (2.1.0-22) ...
<gcosmin_> NX> 704 ERROR: Cannot add user: nx. User: nx already exists.
<gcosmin_> NX> 704 ERROR: Please try to fix the problem by reinstalling the server.
<gcosmin_> dpkg: error processing nxserver (--install):
<gcosmin_>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<gcosmin_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<genii> gcosmin_: You mean freenx ?
<gcosmin_>  nxserver
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<strabes> evan__: sorry i don't know
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host81-153-54-149.range81-153.btcentralplus.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> intelikey: No, you didn't.  All you said was you had "issues" when it's not 0x80, not what hte issues were or anything of the sort.
<PriceChild> !paste | gcosmin_
<ubotu> gcosmin_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jst_Me> Hey all. I'm new to Linux and want to install Airocrack. Any idea how I install the program?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@host81-153-54-149.range81-153.btcentralplus.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<macogw> Jst_Me: isn't that in the repos?
<gcosmin_> genii yes
<Zoffix> Hi, I've installed a .deb package. Is there any easy way to uninstall it? When I click on .deb file there is only a "Reinstall" option :/
<Jst_Me> Thanks... I will check.
<intelikey> Flannel that is the issue   if the disk is not 0x80 then grub doesn't work correctly
<Flannel> Zoffix: Go to [your favorite package manager] , and uninstall it
<macogw> Zoffix: use synaptic
<genii> gcosmin_: Which version of ubuntu ? dapper edgy feisty   etc
<SurfnKid> roller, there's no option for Save Current Session
<Zoffix> Oh, so it should be listed there. Ok, thanks.
<macogw> Zoffix: or type: sudo apt-get remove <nameofpackage>
<SurfnKid> roller, you mean Automatically Save changes to session?
<gcosmin_> genii 7.04
<Mo0oSaH> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Yorkshire> can anyone help me with an instalation problem?
<evan__> I just installed Amarok in which I have no sound, i tried XMMS which i have no sound in either, everything else works.
<yazeed> help me
<yazeed> /
<roller> SurfnKid: no, the button below
<genii> gcosmin_: OK so Feisty. I will try to find a good tutorial for you
<Masin> genii, I tried it -- and it doesn't work. To be more specific: I disabled spooling on the Windows box and set up the printer as a generic PS printer on the Ubuntu side of my malaise
<yazeed> help me
<roller> that flag will save the desktop in every shutdown
<intelikey> Flannel using   "bootas=0x80" and bouncing to that disk doesn't work.    so i thought someone might care to discuss it   but obviously not.
<gcosmin_> genii i have one
<VSpike> Anyone got any idea on this kernel log? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21354/
<gcosmin_> genii but ge give me a error
<SurfnKid> roller, Im on the sessions right, there's 3 tabs Im on the first tab
<yazeed> help me
<Mr680x0^Acer> macogw: I have the driver now, what do I do with it?
<Masin> genii, the error message is '"/usr/lib/cups/backend/smb failed"'
<VSpike> Machine refuses to access CDROM, and locks up periodically, seems to be when running X
<genii> Masin Ah, at least that ios informative now
<Masin> genii, it is?#
<VSpike> At command line it seems stable... so far
<jungo> Can anyone explain to me how to get my NTFS partition (mounted at /media/windows/) to show up in 'Places>Computer'?
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: use ndiswrapper like the thread says
<roller> SurfnKid: 3rd tab... the only button
<Mr680x0^Acer> what's that?
<Mr680x0^Acer> sorry for my n00bishness
<gcosmin_> genii http://pastebin.ca/493802
<genii> Masin Yes, it is letting us know that the smb print part has some issue
<nick_> anyone know how to edit what automatically shows up in the places sidebar in naut
<Mo0oSaH> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> roller, um, there's no button on that tab, it says "additional Startup Programs"
<genii> gcosmin_: OK I will look. Have some patience please :)
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: it's already installed, but I don't have an annoying wireless card so I haven't had to use the command line way, but you can install ndisgtk and use that
<yazeed> i have big problem
<Mo0oSaH> is there any gui utility that mounts bin cue files
<usr13> I'm trying to share the printer - having no luck.
<roller> what version do you have?
<gcosmin_> genii thanx a lot
* intelikey offers genii a large black coffee    ^5
<genii> Masin Back shortly, helping another also
<SurfnKid> edgy
<genii> intelikey Heh :) Thanks
<Shaun_Molder> Still no luck with my XServer errors.
<chamunks> Quintin, noone rly in wine
<chamunks> Quintin, noone rly in #wine
<SurfnKid> roller, edgy
<usr13> I told firestarter to accept incoming traffic on port 631
<jungo> Can anyone explain to me how to get my NTFS partition (mounted at /media/windows/) to show up in 'Places>Computer'?
<macogw> yazeed: stop asking for help and just ask the question
<Quintin> chamunks, what is the issue?
<charly_> hello
<roller> ok, i'm running feisty:P
<Jst_Me> Thanks for that help macogw
<genii> gcosmin_: Try for now instead of dkpg -i     dpkg-reconfigure
<Quintin> chamunks, oh, it's #winehq, not #wine.
<SurfnKid> roller, :P
<usr13> Under global settings, I have "Share Printers" selected.
<nexous> When I go to connect to my share from my windows pc, I have authentication troubles accessing the linux share. Anyone have any ideas?
<genii> gcosmin_: Also I would give you a lecture about running as root and using sudo instead but I have not the heart :)
<usr13> What else?
<chamunks> Quintin, well i get no sound in games at all or in winamp or any sound software for that matter
<fiveiron> can k3b do gapless audio cd's?
<roller> close every app, go to another shell (eg. Ctrl Alf F1) and run # gnome-session-save
<nick_> anyone know how to edit what automatically shows up in the places sidebar in nautilus
<SurfnKid> roller, ok brb
<usr13> port 631 is open.... so....?
<Quintin> chamunks: did you run winecfg?
<macogw> jungo: when you're inside a nautilus window, you should be able to just drag the name of the directory from the top down into the left-side pane
<gcosmin_> genii http://pastebin.ca/493806
<usr13> Any ideas?
<femfatale> Is there anyway to backup current settings you have that work?
<usr13> Is cups broken?
<crossout> anybody happen to know were the radio stations in totem are stored? I have a bunch I want to transfer from a different account :)
<georgy28> usr: look in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and change the line Listen localhost:631 to Listen 631 and then the other line Browsing On then restart cups
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Need a little help. My graphic's card has been legacy'ed by nvidia so the non-legacy drivers in the fiesty repos don't work anymore and the fiesty legacy drivers aren't at a high enough version to catch the card. What can I do?
<chamunks> Quintin, i ran it and did what you said was your config earlier
* Cubey tries xubuntu....
<Mr680x0^Acer> macogw: it closes as soon as I open it :(
<bziobnic> what does "Package gpm is not available, but is referred to by another package" mean? How can I tell which other package refers to gpm?
<Quintin> chamunks: ... scroll up.
<SurfnKid> roller: doesnt let me save, says cant open screen or something
<nick_> baxter_kylie: use envy to install graphics driver
<jungo> macogw: thanks for the tip :D
<georgy28>  usr13 : look in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and change the line Listen localhost:631 to Listen 631 and then the other line Browsing Off to Browsing On then restart cups
<usr13> Anyone konw why printer won't share?
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: run it from the command line and see if it spits out an error
<Masin> genii, thank you for all your help -- but I've to leave, my bed's calling for me and I have to obey ;-)
<Comrade-Sergei> how can you make ubuntu have a windowsesque start button?
<usr13> georgy28:  i'll gtry that.
<Filthpig> hi, where can I make a suggestion to new things to include in ubuntu?
<chamunks> Quintin, yeah im in winehq just figured you might know
<georgy28> usr : and the client too ?
<Mr680x0^Acer> how do I do that, macogw?
<SurfnKid> roller: cannot open display thats it
<Mr680x0^Acer> what's the command to run it?
<baxter_kylie> nick_: I don't have a gui yet nor do I expect one soon... (all of this is being put together over ssh -- after I get a working X server I'll set up vnc)
<Masin> genii, maybe we'll see us again here another day -- good night
<genii> gcosmin_: Is the user nx on your system being used for some regular user? If not you can then just delete them and rerun the dpkg -i part
<paul__> can someone help me with Azureus installation
<genii> Masin OK... sorry not to help more atm
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: right click on the panel and go to "add to panel" and pick "main menu" then remove (by right clicking) the menu bar from the panel
<crossout> anybody know were the radio stations in totem are saved?
<SurfnKid> roller: brb
<paul__> I have the folder in /opt
<paul__> but I can't run it
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: just type it in the terminal
<Filthpig> I just thought that being able to mount a *.iso by simply right-clicking it and choose "mount" could be very handy
<Mr680x0^Acer> type what?
<roller> SurfnKid: hold a bit
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: type ndisgtk
<usr13> georgy28:  I see "Listen 631"  and  "Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock"
<Quintin> chamunks: I already told you .. doesn't your client have search ?  OSS, 22050 sampling, "emulation"
<usr13> Anything else I can look for?
<sock> I really need to change my name
<macogw> Filthpig: go to launchpad.net and put it in the blueprints for ubuntu
<SurfnKid> roller: ok im here
<evan__> I just installed Amarok in which I have no sound, i tried XMMS which i have no sound in either, everything else works.
<Mr680x0^Acer> got an error
<georgy28> usr13 : ok , and Browsing on ? on the server and client side ?
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: ok, what's the error?  and use the pastebin
<macogw> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<genii> gcosmin_: EG: userdel nx
<usr13> One interesting thing, when I type lpstat and hit enter, nothing happens.
<Mr680x0^Acer> AttributeError:  'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group'
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, i cannot right click that
<gcosmin_> genii i tink it is but i don't know how to delete it
<paul__> anyone help me with an Azureus install?
<usr13>  and Browsing on... just a sec.
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, oh i got it
<Mr680x0^Acer> macogw: AttributeError:  'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group'
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, now how do i rid of the other bar and merge them into one?
<Pelo> mister_roboto, are you there ?  crontab / gdesklets problems solved .  I found a couple of threads about it in the forums
<georgy28> usr13 : do you need to do it on the other computer too
<usr13> Browsing was off
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: try typing sudo ndisgtk
<crossout> hi, do you guys know were to extract saved radio stations on a different account?
<LadyNikon> im at an ubuntu users group meeting :p
<Mr680x0^Acer> macogw: that's what I did
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: right click the menu bar and hit "remove from panel"
<usr13> georgy28: (now set to Browsing on)
<paul__> anyone help me with an Azureus install? Please private message..
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: did you do it with sudo before or not?
<Mr680x0^Acer> both
<Mr680x0^Acer> without sudo once
<georgy28> usr13 : restart cups too
<macogw> hi LadyNikon!
<Mr680x0^Acer> said I needed sudo or root priveledges
<LadyNikon> paul__: why not ask your question.
<femfatale> is there anyway to back up current working settings?
<genii> gcosmin_: you should probably use instead  userdel -r nx                      to remove any remnants in fact. Then do the dpkg -i <debnamehere>     part again
<LadyNikon> maybe someone will help know how to help you ;)
<macogw> LadyNikon: assume you're the same one from #linuxchix?
<femfatale> When I reboot, these settings will be gone
<paul__> I can't get Azureus to run
<Pelo> LadyNikon, do you have little ships that say how long you've been off windows ?
<LadyNikon> macogw: :)
<paul__> it's in /opt/azureus
<macogw> paul__: try from the command line and see what the error is
<LadyNikon> Pelo: what?
<deCon> is there such thing as java runtime 1.7 ??? i know it exists, but is there a linux version?
<Quintin> LadyNikon, ORLY.  Where at?
<Pelo> paul__,  try asking in #azureus-support
<LadyNikon> Quintin: columbia md
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: it says that even when you type sudo?
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, wow that was easier than i thought it was going to be
<crossout> do you guys use totem much? I'm wondering were are the radio stations stored?
<Quintin> femfatale, cp -ra
<Mr680x0^Acer> macogw: no, it said that when I didn't use sudo, I got the error when I did use sudo
<voltagex> I've installed the NVidia drivers manually from the website, same problem with nvidia-glx-new "Failed to initialize DAC HAL" - Geforce 8500GT PCI-E card.
<Quintin> deCon, search the web, thanks.  sun.java.com *maybe*
<shinygerbil> what's the easiest way for dhclient NOT to rewrite /etc/resolv.conf every time I connect?
<SurfnKid> roller: i found the sessions file under .gnome2
<Quintin> LadyNikon, but .. what if I run debian?  I'm not invited?  :(
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: h/o lemme install ndisgtk and see if I get the error too
<Quintin> shinygerbil, make it readonly.
<SurfnKid> roller: its as if it has commands to restore that session i saved back then
<LadyNikon> Quintin: linux group is on wednesdays :p
<Quintin> LadyNikon, :"(
<SurfnKid> roller: i wonder how i can default it or restore the previous session
<Quintin> I have thought of starting a LUG.  I'm not sure what the point would be though
<shinygerbil> Quintin, I did think of that, but never tried it. Ta ;)
<deCon> Quintin: thanks smartass, or is it smartguy? ...either way
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: no error for me :/ I can't reproduce your bug
<roller> SurfnKid... i'm trying to see the commands with gnome-session-save --help
<Quintin> deCon, both.  learn to help yourself.
<usr13> /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
* deCon rolls eyes
* deCon points out that there are a LOT of newer users looking for a quick answer in here
<SurfnKid> roller: ok, check man gnome-session that has info about the sesssions file but im unsure what to do
<evan__> I just installed Amarok in which I have no sound, i tried XMMS which i have no sound in either, everything else works.
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, how do i ser a custom "start: button now
<duelboot> evan, laptop?
<evan__> nope
<evan__> but its usb sound
<evan__> sound works with GAIM
<evan__> and with the default player
<duelboot> sorry can't help evan__
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: the image?
<usr13> So, it's "cupsys" now?
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, i guess
<georgy28> usr13 : yes
<genii> gcosmin_: Able to install the package yet?
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, dont i have to play in gconf for that
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: I hope not *shudder* it's as bad as the windows registry!
<Quintin> deCon, it's a lot more efficient to find answers yourself with google.  especially to such easy questions
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, i found it in the registry but i dont know how to add a new one?
<Pelo> deCon, what is your question ( and I 'm not promissing I will be able to answer)
<Quintin> Evan_, is it using ALSA or OSS?  You'll need to configure Amarok to output to whatever sound module you're using
<evan__> ALSA
<duelboot> Quintin, what is easy to you may not be easy to others
<Quintin> Evan_, Have you looked at the sound output settings in amarok?
<deCon> Quintin: much more appropriate answer, thanks..on top of it
<abd> hello , how traceroute ?? (tracepath)?
<deCon> Pelo, i was just looking to install 1.7 java, or if its possible?
<Mr680x0^Acer> macogw: I had bad drivers installed
<olrrai> /exit
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, i got it i think
<deCon> Pelo: specifically runtime 7...its for a class
<Quintin> duelboot, anyone that can't search google really shouldn't be trying to admin a linux machine. :)
<roller> SurfnKid.. just use the last resource.. turn on the "save session" flag you mentioned and reboot with no open apps, then take off the flag...... and don't tell anyone about the method :s
<Pelo> deCon,  from the repos it is not  the current version is 1.6,  I don't know that there is either a package or a source code for it available,  the sun site still tries to install 1.5 when you try to get it from them
<Flannel> deCon: I don't think 1.7 exists... unless thats 6.1?
<Flannel> deCon, Pelo, 6 is in feisty, and edgy-backports
<SurfnKid> roller: so the flag is on now?
<Quintin> abd, man traceroute?  It's similar to windows
<duelboot> Quintin, we're all entitled to opinions...I know what you are saying, but it just needs to be said in a nice way....This is the Ubuntu channel afterall...again, I hear what you are saying
<RememberPOL> Hi..I enabled VNC with vino-preferences but when trying to connect with vncviewer, i get this error: vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused ....any ideas?
<SurfnKid> roller: how do i take off the flag?
<Quintin> RememberPOL, On the machine where the server is running, open a terminal and try to telnet to port 5900
<deCon> Flannel, interesting..because the WebCT website asks for a more up to date version than "1.6", but it also says it is incompatible with linux
<Quintin> RememberPOL, that is, telnet localhost 5900
<LadyNikon> so.. does gnome hate irssi in xterm
<LadyNikon> or does xterm hate irssi?
<LadyNikon> cause now i cant alt # at all.
<roller> SurfnKid: can't you take it off by clicking on it?
<RememberPOL> Quintin: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Pelo> deCon,  maybe that site is refering to pluggins , try installing those and try again
<macogw> LadyNikon: well gnome lets me irssi in gnome-terminal...
<SurfnKid> roller: well i ran it from the gnome terminal "gnome-session-save"
<Quintin> RememberPOL, screwy.  You set vino-preferences up right?  Check that again, then maybe logout / login
<LadyNikon> macogw: *cough* what? ;)
<sebas_> is there any chance that if there's no swap partition the Live CD will run slowly?
<SurfnKid> then on the desktop a window appeared, "Your Session has been Saved"
<Quintin> gnome-terminal is *crap*
<RememberPOL> Quintin: Might it help to note that I'm logged in as root via SSH so there's probably no actual desktop session running...?
<ryan__> Quick question... I want to setup a decent VM to test writing a website. I would like linux / apache / mysql / php and perhaps ruby.. Idealy I would like it to have a web-based administration tool like cpannel. Are packages available in Ubuntu to do this?
<Quintin> Terminal ftw !
* LadyNikon highfives Quintin 
<SurfnKid> roller: thats it, i restarted, and the session was back to normal
<cein> gnome-terminal is OK
<Flannel> deCon: sounds like WebCT is just being screwy.
<macogw> LadyNikon: and the usual lag when trying to get on #linuxchix is there when I use irssi in xterm...
<Flannel> !java | deCon, this page might help
<ubotu> deCon, this page might help: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<evan__> Quintin: i checked the settings and changed it to alsa but its still not working
<RememberPOL> Quintin: I was hoping I could get a full login prompt from vncviewer but I guess I have to use NX to do what I'm trying?
<roller> SurfnKid: at last :p
<LadyNikon> macogw: heh
<Quintin> ryan__, there is "webmin" .. not sure if that's what you want.  it's for machine admin stuff, not like managing web users
<LadyNikon> macogw: i heard there is a keybinding to use
<macogw> LadyNikon: except that the lag is being a bit longer than usual I think...
<roller> i hope no one noticed :D
<LadyNikon> but i cant remember it :(
<_Ahti> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<SurfnKid> roller: what i mean by normal, is the session was back saved, not the way I usually have it when i log in as default
<Zach_> hey guys, can anyone help me with NTFS configuration tool?
<Quintin> RememberPOL, that would be it.  vino is only for a login session in gnome.  look at Xvncserver maybe
<Supaplex> why is my backspace acting like delete in screen? it works fine in konsole. $TERM=xterm-color
<macogw> LadyNikon: oh wait it connected now....that identd thing takes FOREVER to time out
<travel> Can someone tell me how I move all the contents from folder x to folder B that already exists
<SurfnKid> roller: sorry not expressed it correctly
<misa_> hello . how can i create starter which starts me synaptic ?
<Quintin> RememberPOL, it has a X server going on :1 .. maybe more what you want
<LadyNikon> macogw: odd
<Sam_> hey i need help with a PPTP VPN SERVER setup and config can anyone help me???
<SurfnKid> roller: let me try something brb
<roller> ok
<kitche> Supaplex: that's hwo your .screenrc is setup
<Pelo> travel,   cp ..
<duelboot> Sam_, what's the issue, I just set one up
<Quintin> macogw, ... #linuxchix?
<Sam_> well
<ryan__> There is no open source alternitive to cpanel?
<Sam_> i can connect to the server but no one else can
<Quintin> Sam_, #networking maybe
<Supaplex> my .screenrc doesn't exist.
<macogw> LadyNikon: hey maybe that's why I can't use the password set thingy in pidgin....the server spends so long trying to connect it gets the password before it requests it
<RememberPOL> Quintin: I know X is installed properly because I'm running the ssh client with the -X parameter and I can run GUI apps (like vino-preferences) just fine...
<Sam_> and i need to figure out how to get computers on teh network so peeps can acess the files
<macogw> Quintin: yeah, I've seen LadyNikon on there before
<Sam_> duleboot do you want to go to another channel>>??
<l3mr> how can i test in a bashscript if a symbolic link is valid, taht is, if the pointed-to file exists?
<Pelo> travel,   cp /source/* /destination/
<Quintin> everyone knows girls don't use linux...
<travel> Pelo, thanks
<RememberPOL> I want GNU/windows systems to be able to get a full GUI connection whether RDP or NX... just looking for the easiest way.
<duelboot> Sam_, sure
<RememberPOL> Guess I'll use nxserver again, ty
<Sam_> wht channel duleboot
<macogw> LadyNikon: can we smack Quintin?
<CoolThreads> gyachi voice chat issues? anyone?
* Quintin ducks
<georgy28> Supaplex ?
<QuixoticJ> how can i view that fstab thing to make sure both my dvd-roms are setup properly? I think there is a problem with the configuration
<duelboot> Sam_, #duelboot
<Sam_> kkz
<Pelo> QuixoticJ,  sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Quintin> QuixoticJ, Delete any lines from fstab that refer to your DVD drives.  your desktop will automount them
<QuixoticJ> i dont think it automounted them properly or something. I'm also trying to get wine to see the second one but i dont think it is im not sure im new at this
<RememberPOL> Quintin: Would you happen to know if it's even possible to set up a (windows-style) RDP server on ubuntu?
<Quintin> QuixoticJ, run winecfg
<Pelo> QuixoticJ,  for wine issues you'll get better help in #winehq
<Quintin> RememberPOL, YES
<LadyNikon> macogw: heh
<QuixoticJ> ya but i dont want to take it there yet until i know whats wrong the guys in there are a bit harsh
<Quintin> ryan__, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=148808  first google result
<QuixoticJ> want to amke sure its setup properly first on the ubuntu side b4 i look at the wine setup
<Quintin> QuixoticJ, did you try the "autodetect drives" button?
<LadyNikon> wow
* Pelo goes to #winehq to tell the helpers there to be nicer to helpees 
<QuixoticJ> where is that button at ? quintin?
<Quintin> QuixoticJ, Delete all entries referring to the optical drives..
<LadyNikon> the loco thing is freakin massive.
<QuixoticJ> from fstab?
<Quintin> QuixoticJ, run winecfg , and clikk the "drives" tab
<Quintin> QuixoticJ, yes
<deCon> Flannel: thanks! Actually WebCT is just awful. It is "incompatible" but still works mainly, but says firefox and linux should not work with it.
<macogw> LadyNikon: what loco are you in?
<QuixoticJ> arent they suppose to be in fstab?
<hagabaka> if i have a deb package with dependent packages, how can I install the package and also install the dependencies from APT?
<LadyNikon> macogw: maryland
<Flannel> hagabaka: gdebi, I believe
<macogw> LadyNikon: OH! I went to the first Ubuntu MD meeting!
<Quintin> QuixoticJ, ...  trust me.
<macogw> LadyNikon: did I meet you?
<dad> Has anyone heard about MS's claim on copyright infringment?
<QuixoticJ> quintin I just dont want to mess up the fstab file because i'm not sure exsactly which lines to remove.
<hagabaka> oh
<macogw> dad: everyone has. we laugh
<hagabaka> thanks
<LadyNikon> macogw: probaly not.. this is my first.
<Pelo> dad, yes we have ,  I'm selling everything I own to pay the fine
<macogw> LadyNikon: oh ok
<RememberPOL> Quintin: I know there are RDP clients like gnome-rdp and rdesktop and tsclient...but do you have any info on how to set up an RDP server? (not VNC/NX/XDMCP)
<usr13> Well, I don't seem to know whether to set clients to look for "Network  ipp" or "Network Unix LPD"
<dad> Yeh wats that all about?
<QuixoticJ> quintin i do trust your ability i'm just cautious and like to learn as i  go about how this is working. second day on linux
<macogw> dad: it's patent, not copyright
<Quintin> QuixoticJ, ah, well caution is certainly due if you're not familiar with the file.  Why don't you pastebin it and I'll lok at it
<furenku> hello... this is probably a very lame question... is there a way to open several programs at once? (i.e. qjackctl, rosegarden and ardour)
<QuixoticJ> quintin can you link me to the pastebin think I dont remember the url
<Quintin> RememberPOL, ..yes.
<Possum> Anyone know anything about problems/incompatability with AsRock VIA 775VM800 motherboard or Pentium4 (Prescott) 3GHz proc? (dual core, IA32e (64-bit) support)
<Quintin> QuixoticJ, pastebin.ca, I think.  You could also just private msg me
<georgy28> usr: you have to too the same think at the client side, did you do that ?
<macogw> furenku: with one command?  you could put a script in /usr/local/bin
<QuixoticJ> ok. I private msged someone in winehq and got my head ripped off about asking first and such :p
<tin> Quintin: never remove lines from files anyway
<yazeed> hi
<Possum> I'm running the amd64 install of feisty on it
<tin> just comment them
<tin> until you'r absolutely sure you'll never need that line again
<macogw> furenku: just put a text file in there that says the name of a program (well, the command you use to run it) one on each line
<furenku> macogw: where can i learn to do this? or could you tell me really quickly?
<yell0w> QuixoticJ, that's normal irc
<yell0w> hehe
<yazeed> how to   join to root
<Possum> And it's just running really.... really... really... slowly
<tin> even then, it's only a few bytes, and you could use it as a reference later
<Quintin> QuixoticJ, usually on IRC ask before sending PM
<furenku> macogw: thank you very much man
<georgy28> usr13 you have to do the same think at the client side, did you do that ?
<blind> 62187
<QuixoticJ> ya im learning the rules as I go =)
<BigMac> Hey can anyone tell me how to turn off Ktorrent from booting on startup in KDE
<tin> QuixoticJ i meant
<macogw> furenku: open a terminal and type something like "sudo gedit /usr/local/bin/runstuff"
<macogw> furenku: then list the things in that file, and save it
<Pelo> yazeed,   you can'T login as root in ubuntu ,  you log in as a regular user and use sudo to run root commands
<macogw> furenku: then "sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/runstuff"
<Mr680x0^Acer> macogw: I have it installed now
<randomwalker> how do i find if my hard drive has native command queueing?
<Shaun_Molder> Can anyone tell me what files I should look at to see if there's anything wrong in them that could be stopping me from loading the gui on the live cd?
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: ok that's good
<Quintin> yazeed, You have to run gdmsetup if you want to login graphically as root.  this is really not recommeneded though
<Mr680x0^Acer> macogw: It says the hardware isn't there though
<SurfnKid> roller: i deleted the sessions file under .gnome and the desktop is now loading without any apps, the only problem now is the splash screen ohhhh wait, i just remembered!! dop :S
<yell0w> QuixoticJ, it takes a few head-ripped-off then head-put-backon =P
<SurfnKid> brb
<Mr680x0^Acer> macogw: Hardware present: no
<Quintin> randomwalker, hdparm, maybe.  or smartctl... did you look at google
<macogw> Mr680x0^Acer: oy I think my mom's card did that too but I don't remember how to fix it :/ google?
<voltagex> hi, big problems with a Geforce 8500GT, both with the nvidia-glx-new package and the driver from the NVidia site. I get an error that it "Failed to initialize DAC HAL"
<QuixoticJ> yell0w yup I'm happy for it too I want to become a linux regular and learn the ropes.
<Quintin> RememberPOL, http://sourceforge.net/projects/xrdp
<randomwalker> quintin: i googled the model of the harddrive, nothing very useful
<QuixoticJ> quintin I pmed you the fstab
<yell0w> QuixoticJ, cool. have fun
<macogw> Shaun_Molder: did you try safe graphics mode?
<QuixoticJ> yell0w is your name like the starcraft player yell0w?
<Quintin> QuixoticJ, I don't see it.  is your nick registered?  /msg nickserv
<furenku> macogw: how can i know the command names for the programs i want to open (i.e. jack control is qjackctl)
<yazeed> problem  is cant copy any thing to hard
<Shaun_Molder> macogw: yes
<yell0w> QuixoticJ, no
<RememberPOL> Quintin: Thank you much.. I will try this or Xvncserver, hope it's not too hard. ^^ ty again
<Quintin> RememberPOL, no problem
<Shaun_Molder> macogw: Still the same problems.
<puff> macogw: Hm, only visible change after installing bluez-gnome is I now have System/Preferences/Bluetooth, which brings up a gnome dialog.  Unfortunately all the dialog gives me is a three-way choice between a) never display icon, b) only display when adapter present c) always display icon.  I changed to "always" just to see what might come up when I click or right-click that icon... but I don't see an icon showing up anywhere.
<macogw> furenku: well what programs are they? it's often just their names, but you can try doing alt f2 and typing and if it autocompletes the program's name, then one with that name exists
<Mr680x0^Acer> night all
<furenku> macogw: they would be jack control, ardour, rosegarden
<macogw> Shaun_Molder: try adding noapic to the options on the splash screen...that's what one of my friends had to do for his nvidia card
<macogw> furenku: I think ardour and rosegarden just use their names
<QuixoticJ> quintin ya i tried to register it but I think someone else already has it so i couldnt
<QuixoticJ> quintin either that or i did it wrong
<macogw> ack battery's about to die
<furenku> macogw: thank you so much man youve been amazing
<macogw> gtg all
<mathmoi> Can someone suggest a software to periodically backup pre-selected files/folders to DVD?
<LoMac_> Ello everybody
<Pelo> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mathmoi> Pelo: Thank you
<Pelo> np
<yazeed> i m cont  copy file to hard
<QuixoticJ> pelo can you make the bot link me to pastebin?
<Pelo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blind> kitche: i just used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and removed all but 1280x1024 resolutions, and inputted the correct refresh rates, and it's still at 1024x768 :\
<QuixoticJ> thanks
<Flannel> QuixoticJ: it's in the topic too
<blind> errr wrong line.
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<QuixoticJ> thanks flannel
<blind> I used to be able to use 1280x1024 screen resolution. For whatever reason, my xorg got borked and I had to fix it. I have the correct refresh rates (same ones I had before), same video card, and I've added the 1280x1024 resolution to my xorg. When I go to change my resolution, 1280x1024 isn't even an option. How can I fix this? (oh, and X has been restarted, so it's not that)
<spikeb> boooo
<tsoul> hey guyz, need major help
<LadyNikon> win 1
<LadyNikon> whoops
<tsoul> need help setting up my Dual Screen, TwinView
<Slart> blind: paste your xorg.conf at the pastebin and let us have a look at it
<QuixoticJ> quintin here is the fstab. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21356/
<Pelo> blind,  you need to add the rez for each colour depth and you also need to restart X for it to take effect
<Slart> !pastebin | blind
<ubotu> blind: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tsoul> i have got as far as having my two screens in TwinView but the menu is loading on the screen on the right, adn when u opne video fullscreen only loads onto one screen on the right
<blind> Pelo, did you even read what I said? :P
<blind> Slart: alright, one sec.
<tsoul> anybody pelase ?
<Pelo> blind,  did you read the rest of my reply ????
<blind> Pelo, yes I did. I said at the end I restarted X ;] 
<blind> and here's my xorg
<blind> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21357/
<redhand> good evening!
<QuixoticJ> hi redhand
<BigToe> How do I disable kacpid and kacpi_notify? I think it's looking for a fan that isn't there (my fans are connected to a molex) so it's wasting all my CPU time
<QuixoticJ> quintin I have my fstab on a pastebin now. here is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21356/
<ryan__> I have ubuntu desktop edition. 7.04 installed already.. I dont have a copy of the server but can download it.. Is there any reason for me to switch, or is all the server stuff easily installable through apt-get? I'm trying to setup a webserver testbed.
<BigToe> ryan__, it depends
<Flannel> ryan__: The server vs desktop is only different in the packages installed by default
<Slart> blind: and the x log? pastebin it too, please.
<spikeb> ryan__: all easily accessable, for the most part
<Pelo> blind, check the forum  I think there is a thing where you have to change nvidia to nv or somesuch but I am not realy familiar with those driers
<Pelo> drivers
<peepsalot> anyone here tried gnash?
<Flannel> ryan__: you can convert one to the other and v.v. easily, and have components of both installed easily and stuff.
<spikeb> peepsalot: i have.
<Flannel> ryan__: they're really all just "ubuntu", and then you install whatever you want on them.
<blind> ryan__: all you really need is lamp
<spikeb> peepsalot: it's not ready for major usage for videos yet, but the next release should be.
<furenku> macogw: i typed this chmod command, nothing happened
<Flannel> !lamp | ryan__
<ubotu> ryan__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ryan__> Thats what I was looking for =P Didnt know if one was locked down differently or anything like that. I just want LMAP / Ruby
<Flannel> ryan__: that page (the url) gets you up to speed with LAMP
<wil> hey does anyone use the program stopmotion? i need some help, it dosent seem to be working with my camera
<ryan__> Thanks Flannel!
<BigToe> How do I disable kacpid and kacpi_notify? I think it's looking for a fan that isn't there (my fans are connected to a molex) so it's wasting all my CPU time
<peepsalot> spikeb, ok, that's mainly what I wante to know.  do you thin it will run more efficiently than adobe flash?
<blind> Slart: how do i get my x log? >_>
<spikeb> peepsalot: yes.
<randomwalker> blind: /var/log/xorg.0.log
<spikeb> peepsalot: it already does, even in its current state
<noelferreira> how can i change the fps of an avi file? or change a srt subtitles file?
<wil> my camera works fine in camorama but stopmotion dosent seem to be able to connect to it
<randomwalker> blind: oops, sorry, hold on
<Pelo> BigToe, did you look in inet.d and init.d ?
<peepsalot> spikeb, so it currently supports some types of vids, but not all?
<non|linear> First off, sorry this is so long, but i've been having problems mounting and changing permissions on a drive partition (1 of 5 - the other 4 work great).  It's a long story, but basically the fstab is OK and from what i can see the drive is no different from the other drives on my system (except that it's the Docements and Settings partition for XP).  anyhow, when i look in the Hardware Info package everything is identical to the work
<non|linear> ing dreives, except that the linux.fstab.mountpoint and linux.fstab.mountpoint entries (but it is properly entered in fstab)  I also just noticed that i'm gettin an error on boot: Mount special device /blah/blah/BLAH_BLAH does not exist.)  so then i have to manually mount it each time.  can anyone help me in the right direction?
<spikeb> peepsalot: from what i can tell, yes
<Slart> blind, randomwalker: that looked about right...
<BigToe> Pelo, where will those be? /etc/?
<BigToe> Pelo, also, I can't kill them. killall and kill don't work, they just respawn
<Pelo> BigMac,   somewhere in that area
<spikeb> peepsalot: it doesnt do youtube or anything yet (the current released version) but it is working in the development version, and they're stablizing it for release.
<randomwalker> blind, Slart: Xorg with uppercase x
<Slart> blind, randomwalker: or.. rather it's /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Slart> :D
<Pelo> BigToe, when you find where the startup command is located , comment it out of the file with #
<andreas__> Can someone please help me install Plone locally on Feisty?
<Pelo> BigToe, you wonT' be able to kill it untill you reboot,  and after that it won't matter since they won't load
<noelferreira> how can i change the fps of an avi file? or change a srt subtitles file?
<Pelo> andreas__,  did you check in synaptic for a package first ?
<spikeb> noelferreira: look in add/remove programs for a subtitle editor
<andreas__> Pelo: Checked apt-cache
<neilthereildeil> /server 1ANDALLIRC
<Flannel> andreas__: enable universe, it's in there.
<peepsalot> spikeb, thanks for the info
<Flannel> andreas__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=plone&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<Pelo> andreas__,  and on the plone site was there a deb package you could use ?
<spikeb> peepsalot: you're welcome. i'm excited! :)
<zarilion> What do i have to enable in ubuntu to get the windows transparent?
<BigToe> Pelo, sigh
<peepsalot> me too :D
<neilthereildeil> /server RIZON
<neilthereildeil> godamnit
<Slart> zarilion: composite support
<BigToe> rebooting kills my uptime though :S
<BigToe> I'll just deal with the load until I reboot then
<neilthereildeil> is there a way we can keep an uptime high score?
<andreas__> Thanks
<antum> Help... I've ruined Ubuntu :(
<Slart> zarilion: that would be beryl, compiz or that other thing.. can't remember the name.. search for composite manager in synaptic
<BigToe> but i still can't find any mention to kacpi in init.d?
<spikeb> neilthereildeil: don't ever reboot.
<spikeb> heh
<chump> is there a command to compare 2 directory with md5 key of file or something similar ?
<neilthereildeil> like whenever we reboot, replace the uptime file with this uptime oif its larger?
<antum> I can't get to the login screen anymore
<bimberi> andreas__: the package is zope-cmfplone, or if you want a prebuilt zope instance with the plone Product available you can install plone-site
<Flannel> neilthereildeil: No.  Uptime just means you have kernel vulnerabilities
<Pelo> BigToe, menu > system > prefs > session  : second tab,  find the processes change the parameter to something other then restart
<neilthereildeil> ohh thats true
<neilthereildeil> good point
<antum> I changed a setting under System -> Security? Something about X server...
<Shaun_Molder> I tried the noapic option, but it didn't work. Am I supposed to use it a certain way?
<BigToe> Pelo, this is ubuntu server
<noelferreira> spikeb: did you use one already? what is the best?
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> macogw: got it working :)
<BigToe> no menu here :P
<zarilion> Slart, does it require a good gfx card or will a nvidia 6200 be enough?
<antum> Can I turn the option back on in recovery mode?
<Slart> !info xcompmgr | zarilion
<ubotu> zarilion: xcompmgr: X composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3~20060831-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Pelo> BigToe,  then you are screwed
<blind> hm
<BigToe> Pelo, :(
<antum> Or how do I start the graphical system in recovery mode?
<Pelo> BigToe, check in the forum
<spikeb> noelferreira: i haven't needed to do subtitle changing (yet) so i haven't used any of them.
<Pelo> BigMac,  or manpage it
<BigToe> mmmkay
<blind_> sorry, connection died. :\ my xlog is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21358/
<noelferreira> ok
<bimberi> antum: 'su - <username>' then 'startx'
<Slart> zarilion:  beryl or compiz will require some 3d muscles.. but a 6200 should be enough.. don't have it enabled while playing games though... xcompmgr is much leaner but without the bling bling
<antum> bimberi Thanks
<antum> !
<Flannel> bimberi, antum, sudo can do that too.
<bimberi> antum: np
<Slart> blind_: no worries.. I'll have a look
<Shaun_Molder> macogw: The noapic line didn't work. I still got the errors. Is there a certain way I'm supposed to use it?
<blind_> Slart: thanks, I appreciate it.
<zarilion> Slart, cool:) dont paly anything other than WoW and dont realy want the "Bling Bling" :P
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> macogw: it said in the driver thing that the hardware wasn't there,but it worked
<Slart> zarilion: hehe.. then I think xcompmgr will do nicely.. it's a really small utility.. you can always remove it if you don't like it
<noelferreira> spikeb: subtitle editer for gstreamer is excelent
<spikeb> yes, composite managing plus 3d gaming = death
<noelferreira> spikeb: thanks
<spikeb> noelferreira: you're welcome!
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> whadda you know, he left :D
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> :(
<bimberi> Flannel: yes I'm sure it does.  I just don't have the syntax at the top of my head.
<spikeb> i leave compiz off because i never remember to turn it off before firing up nexuiz, and that locks my X up
<darwin> What is the best way to solve the problem of Azureus crashing on startup?
<Neil-> just installed songbird, but theres nothing in the applications menu
<non|linear> i don't know, cause i can't use azuerus cause the fonts keep turning into swahili etc (no kidding)
<Jordan_U> darwin, Depends on why it is crashing, does it give any errors?
<Neil-> anyone know how to a) start it b) add it to apps menu?
<bimberi> Flannel: 'sudo -u <username> startx'   I think :)
<zarilion> Slart, i installed it now the packet now but how do i configure it? :P (somewhat new to this)
<non|linear> i think the solution is called utorrent
<spikeb> Neil-: you can add stuff using the menu editor which is in system->preferences
<Slart> zarilion: just run it in a terminal... don't think there is alot to configure
<spikeb> Neil-: and the command should be 'songbird' without the quotes
<LucianSolaris> ANYONE: Everytime I restart the Xserver, DRI/Radeon is not loaded, thus no Direct Rendering.  I depend on 3ddesk for desktop switching (i don't use kpager) so I need DRI.  I use the oss 'Radeon' driver.  How do I aleviate this DRI not loading after xserver restart issue?
<spikeb> although i have no idea why it's not in the menuy
<Nedlinpopo> help
<Neil-> thanks guys
<Zoffix> Have anybody had success installing VMWareServer on Ubuntu Fiesty? It was working for me fine on Edgy, and now (after install of Fiesty from scratch) it gives me `make` errors when it tries to compile some modules.
<Pelo> Nedlinpopo, info
<Neil-> spikeb: songbird doesnt start it, so im running a locate
<Nedlinpopo> i'm in Xserver hell
<Slart> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing.
<Slart> (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
<Slart> (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"
<Slart> (II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"
<Jordan_U> LucianSolaris, Was DRI working previously?
<Slart> (II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"
<Nedlinpopo> and this machine wasnt' setup by me
<Slart> bah.. sorry folks
<non|linear> lociansolaris what graphix card and driver you useing
<Nedlinpopo> and i dont' usually use ubuntu
<Nedlinpopo> what's the preferred method of setting up a display
<LucianSolaris> Jordan_U: full restart (sudo telinit 6) and after restart work fine, it's JUST when I restart the xserver (either from KDM or CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE)
<Nedlinpopo> vim xorg.conf?
<spikeb> Nedlinpopo: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. or editing the file manually
<LucianSolaris> non|linear: ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 IGP
<Pelo> Nedlinpopo,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nedlinpopo> will that use the monitor provided DDC values?
* Pelo is getting old and too slow for this game 
<antum> When I do startx from recovery mode I can't get to System -> Administration -> Login Window... How can I change a setting in there?
<islan> okay, for some reason my cdrom isn't mounting my new blank cd
<non|linear> lucian are you using agpart
<Neil-> anyone know how to start songbird?
<islan> using a Sony DVD-Rom with a Dynex CD-R
<spikeb> antum: run sudo gdmsetup
<Pelo> Nedlinpopo, no idea you can manualy edit xorg.conf afterward if you need to put in some extra details
<Neil-> songbird into terminal doesnt work
<LucianSolaris> non|linear: I don't believe so, I set the video drivers under xorg.conf to 'radeon' from 'ati'
<antum> spikeb thanks... I'll check that out
<spikeb> Neil-: maybe you need to provide the whole path
<Pelo> Neil-,  check the songbird site for help or info
<LucianSolaris> non|linear: this has been a problem, even before I did the xorg.conf edit
<Neil-> I've done a locate and cant find it, crazy
<Nedlinpopo> okay i'lll try it
<spikeb> did you compile it yourself?
<jeffwheeler> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Compaq Presario V3000 CTO notebook, but it appears there are already three partitions on the four partitions, on the roughly 100gig hd, about 70% of which is one which I assume has Windows and most files, then followed by an 8 megabyte blank partition, then two I don't recognize that split the rest about in half which are mostly filled, but I have no idea with what. Apparently (this isn't my co
<Jordan_U> antum, Usually to start X you do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" rather than startx directly, that might have something to do with it
<Pelo> Neil-, what was the name of the package you used to install it ?
<Neil-> spikeb: Comes wih an installer
<Sergo> Neil- Try SongBird
<LucianSolaris> non|linear: do I >NOT< want agpgart
<spikeb> oh
<zarilion> Slart, Thank you:)
<LadyNikon> 3 partitions on the 4 paritions?
<Neil-> sergo: No go :(
<spikeb> Neil-: try variations on the capitalization of the word songbird first. :)
<spikeb> Songbird SongBird songBird
<spikeb> heh
<Slart> zarilion: it worked? sweet.. it's not the huge monster that beryl or compiz is.. but it works for getting transparency
<Woody_> what is the best website for the best themes for UBUNTU?
<LadyNikon> jeffwheeler: you can tell if its windows by looking at what it is formatted as.. it would be NTFS or FAT32
<antum> Jordan_U thanks for that...
<Jordan_U> jeffwheeler, Have you tried mounting them to see what they contain? what file system are they?
<non|linear> lucian, the problem is prolly cause of all of the crap/useless/irrelevant drivers installed with xorg....  so there are sevarel versions oc library files floating around that much thigns up.  as a first/simple step, you should go into your sybaptic manager and uninstall the "xserver-xorg-video-all" option or whatever, and just have your driver in stalled.  if that doesn't help, elt us knw
<Sergo> Nail- it is not available from applications/Sound & Video ?
<Pelo> jeffwheeler,  boot up windows figure out what is what and what you can move and what you can delete and then proceed with the ubuntu install
<Neil-> spikeb: Tried them all, no lucky.. how stupid :P
<anabelle> hi, im having a really dumb problem
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> hmm
<anabelle> and i cant find it in the forums
<deCon> is there such a way to do remote desktop connection into a windows environment?
<spikeb> Neil-: the installer didnt inform you where it put it
<spikeb> ?
<LadyNikon> anabelle: i ask tons of those.. you wont be th first.
<Pelo> anabelle, just ask the question
<LucianSolaris> non|linear: will this remove 'radeon'?
<q-t> what is the command for renaming files in terminal???
<BigToe> !vnc | deCon
<ubotu> deCon: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<non|linear> and sorry for the typing, i'm a freak and really lazy :)
<LadyNikon> q-t: cp <filename> <newfilname>
<Jordan_U> anabelle, ask away :)
<jeffwheeler> Pelo: that's what I think I need to do, but as far as I know (again, this isn't my computer and I didn't have much time with it), Windows only sees the main disk, C:/.
<BigToe> anyway
<Neil-> spikeb: Downloaded a targz, containing a file called songbird.. I think thats actually the player now ive run it again, crazy
<Neil-> No installation
<BigToe> I'm off to sleep
<BigToe> :(
<jeffwheeler> Pelo: and it doesn't know about any other drives
<johnny_> dvirc.dyndns.org
* Pelo would realy love if ppl started posting somewhere in between  novels and one word lines 
<dandaman32> hey, out of curiosity, can ubuntu be installed via PXE, and if so, how?
<spikeb> Neil-: haha you got it figured out then
<non|linear> no, and if it does, just ensure that you reinstall your correct driver.  and if you don't, i think it should be OK until you do a dpkg-reconfigure anyhow
<q-t> LadyNikon: thnx:)
<deCon> BigToe: thanks!
<LadyNikon> q-t: np :)
<anabelle> i try to capture video with kino trough firewire but kino is displaying a message : WARNING: dv1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/dv1394/0
<Neil-> spikeb & others: thanks for your help :)
<Pelo> jeffwheeler,  and the live cd isn'T mounting the extra drives ?
<spikeb> Neil-: you bet :)
<LadyNikon> q-t: you can do mv which is move as well.. but cp which mean copy is safer
<deCon> does anyone know if Matlab will run under linux? or if there is a replacement software for such?
<Zoffix> Is `build-essential` the only thing I need to be able to compile? I'm trying to install VMWare Server and when it tries to compile I get "make error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before compat_exit" Even though it was working fine on my Edgy install (I use Fiesty now)
<Sergo> Neil - /
<anabelle> iv solved it once but i can't remember
<Woody_> where can i get new genomes? UUI?
<Woody_> GUI?
<georgy28> anabelle : you have to give the right on /dev/...
<LadyNikon> deCon: did you try googling for a similar program?
<Pelo> jeffwheeler,  pick up the phone and call the owner and ask him if there  is anything important on those and if you can trash them or not
<anabelle> how do i do that ?
<non|linear> sorry to do this again guys, bit i really need some help :)
<anabelle> thank you...
<jeffwheeler> Pelo: no, it doesn't mount them automatically, but they're visible in GParted and in the manual editor in the partition.
<non|linear> First off, sorry this is so long, but i've been having problems mounting and changing permissions on a drive partition (1 of 5 - the other 4 work great).  It's a long story, but basically the fstab is OK and from what i can see the drive is no different from the other drives on my system (except that it's the Docements and Settings partition for XP).  anyhow, when i look in the Hardware Info package everything is identical to the work
<non|linear> ing dreives, except that the linux.fstab.mountpoint and linux.fstab.mountpoint entries (but it is properly entered in fstab)  I also just noticed that i'm gettin an error on boot: Mount special device /blah/blah/BLAH_BLAH does not exist.)  so then i have to manually mount it each time.  can anyone help me in the right direction?
<LadyNikon> deCon: like when i wanted something similar to visio.. i googled open source visio
<georgy28> annabelle: a second
<cypherdelic> my synaptic and apt-get are crippled because of havp. i cant either install, nor remove it or update and and blocking me from updating to gutsy
<cypherdelic>  the preremoval script flunc me out because havp does not even is running
<cypherdelic>  because filesystem is not in mandatory mode
<cypherdelic>  so i edited /etc/fstab and added ,mand right after errors=remount-ro
<cypherdelic>  but it's still the same
<LadyNikon> non|linear: stop repeaing yourself jesus
<Pelo> jeffwheeler,  mount them manualy and check
<jeffwheeler> Pelo: the owner (my brother, not here at the moment) doesn't want his main setup screwed up, but doesn't know anything about the other partitions (except what I know)
<kazol> Is there a way to upgrade the wifi Network Manager to use WPA keys?
<jeffwheeler> Pelo: yeah; I guess I will
<LucianSolaris> non|linear do I want to have agpgart installed?
<anabelle> how can i give kino permitions to read write /dev/dv1394/0
<travel> Am I able to get OpenOffice Draw in Ubuntu
<LadyNikon> travel: yes
<persept> if I'm on a far away wireless network, would decreasing my socket buffer size improve performance?
<non|linear> LadyNikon: sorry , i was too busy typing and not reading, i'll go back up and read thanks
<Woody_> where can i get the best GUI themes for ubuntu?
<travel> LadyNikon, Where would I get it or do I have to download from the openoffice website and install
<steven_> Can you save a document made with a windows program using Wine.
<mumbles> whos into art here?
<non|linear> Liucian: here is one of many discussing realated probs: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.14.13.html
<mumbles> http://digg.com/gadgets/Creatures_From_The_Cable_Department_Wire_Art_Objects_that_Rock/share
<islan> mumbles, what kind of art?
<LucianSolaris> non|linear thankyou
<non|linear> u bet :)
<mumbles> islan,  check that link
<islan> don't have a digg account
<steven_> nonlinear, are you talking to me?
<LadyNikon> travel: it should come preinstalled
<LadyNikon> at least it is on feisty
<mumbles> islan,  thats ok - what do you think /
<cypherdelic> my synaptic and apt-get are crippled because of havp. i cant either install, nor remove it or update and and blocking me from updating to gutsy
<cypherdelic>  the preremoval script flunc me out because havp does not even is running
<cypherdelic>  because filesystem is not in mandatory mode
<cypherdelic>  so i edited /etc/fstab and added ,mand right after errors=remount-ro
<cypherdelic>  but it's still the same
<travel> I only have database, writer, spreadsheet and presentation
<travel> no draw
<Fezzler> still struggling with samba and Vista HP.  A little lost at the minute
<anabelle> please help me i need this video for tomorrow and im scared
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, Did you mistype or are you trying to upgrade to Gutsy ( which is barely alpha at the moment if that ) ?
<bimberi> travel: install the package openoffice.org-draw
<LadyNikon> travel: go into synaptic and search for "openoffice"
<islan> mumbles, about what?
<freeza> is there an ubuntu faq for setting it up on laptops for best possible battery life configuration?
<non|linear> steven_: nope, why?
<cypherdelic> Jordan_U whatever this has no relevance for my bug with havp
<mumbles> islan,  - http://mumbles-uk.com/17-05-2007/creatures-from-the-cable-department/
<spikeb> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<cypherdelic> im with feisty final still
<georgy28> anabelle : http://hackinglinux.org/xoops/modules/newbb/rss.php?f=15
<islan> mumbles, interesting
<persept> if I'm on a far away wireless network, would decreasing my socket buffer size improve performance?
<antum> Hi, This is WEIRD... If I restart from a VNC session Ubuntu will shutdown, try to restart and go blank... I have to then physically turn the machine off and restart....
<flowbo1> just tried to burn an audio cd with brasero...this error came up:
<flowbo1> the drive can't be locked (Extracting audio from CD).
<LadyNikon> cypherdelic: still.. its the newest one right?
<flowbo1> anyone know what problem might be?
<Jordan_U> anabelle, What is the problem? ( I missed the first time you asked )
<steven_> oh, cuuz i had asked a question about if i could save a document made with a Windows program under Wine and transfer it to a folder under root
<travel> bimberi, says its already installed but its not in my menu and not unchecked
<antum> Is there anyway a restart signal from a vnc session could be any different than a manual one??
<islan> gah, why can't my cd-rom mount all of a sudden?
<Fezzler> How can I tell if I have samba installed ?
<cypherdelic> LadyNikon: its an old version of havp, i tried to block version with synaptic, i cant run synaptics again, dueing to package inconsistency of havp
<travel> Its in graphics but hidden
<LadyNikon> travel: you know what.. it doesnt have a link.. but when i do oodraw in terminal
<LadyNikon> its there
<travel> LadyNikon, its in graphics hidden
<travel> Dunno why
<LadyNikon> thats is really weird
<LucianSolaris> non|linear: ATI's installer says it couldn't find an "x720" directory for my xorg
<LadyNikon> travel: yeah i dont see it either.. its in the menu file though?
<yazeed> join #ubuntu-sa/
<travel> ya
<cypherdelic> Starting havp: Starting HAVP Version: 0.82
<cypherdelic> Filesystem not supporting mandatory locks!
<cypherdelic> On Linux, you need to mount filesystem with "-o mand"
<cypherdelic> Exiting..
<non|linear> are you reinstalling?
<cypherdelic> UUID=a4e89dae-348f-4d5d-90e0-da29f660fbcc /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,mand 0       1
<non|linear> did you do a sucessful reinstall ?
<duelboot> they can help you...get it done properly and probably faster
<dandaman32> does anyone here have a tablet PC that uses the wacom driver?
<Boshi> i whant to download teamspeak
<non|linear> cause rather than trying to manually configure, you should use xorg's autoconfig utility first
<Boshi> but the latest client verison
<dandaman32> and if so, does the tablet work after resume from suspend to RAM?
<Boshi> and synaptics dosnt have it
<cypherdelic> hey everyone please say my name everytime i wont read any other messages
<kitche> Boshi: download it though the website
<federico> sera
<cypherdelic> probably wont read
<Boshi> kitche hmm dont know how to unpack it
<Boshi> im new
<Boshi> ^^
<IntrinsicValue> Can someone help me get my refresh rate above 56Hz?
<federico> c' un italiano?
<cypherdelic> my synaptic and apt-get are crippled because of havp. i cant either install, nor remove it or update and and blocking me from updating to gutsy
<cypherdelic> my synaptic and apt-get are crippled because of havp. i cant either install, nor remove it or update and and blocking me from updating to gutsy
<jrib> !it | federico
<ubotu> federico: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jordan_U> !italian | federico
<federico> thank you
<jrib> cypherdelic: pastebin error output and command from apt-get... and, why would you update to gutsy?
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, Have you looked at where in the postrm script it fails?
<cypherdelic> yes
<cwillu> I'm having some grief with avahi-autoip;  I've got two interfaces, one statically configured and one dhcp.  After dhcp lease happens, avahi consistently clobbers it
<IntrinsicValue> Can someone help me get my refresh rate above 56Hz?
<wil> any idea what grabber camorama uses?
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, can you pastebin the script and note the line where it is failing?
<wil> im tring to get stopmotion working but it dosent seem to connect to my camera
<yazeed> hi all
<cypherdelic> jrib: Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/21360/
<non|linear> does anyone on here know how to get good or at least decent audio from ALCx/AC97 cards?  using maybe ALSA or something else?
<yazeed> how to join to root
<Jordan_U> IntrinsicValue, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yazeed> ??
<cwillu> yazeed: sudo -s
<jrib> cypherdelic: why are you upgrading to gutsy?
<LadyNikon> blarg
<anabelle> just needed sudo modprobe dv1394
<anabelle> bye
<LadyNikon> travel: heh there are like 6 oo progras
<LadyNikon> programs*
<cypherdelic> jrib: the error did appeared before dont ASK my why
<cwillu> anabelle: might want to look at /etc/modules then
<cypherdelic> its not problem related why i go to gutsy
<jrib> cypherdelic: that package doesn't indicate the deb is a feisty version
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: failed during upgrade?
<Boshi> kitche still ther?
<Woody_> ho do i install a theme in ubuntu?
<IntrinsicValue> Jordan_U - I tried that before, and it didn't work.
<ffm> What is the best virtulization software to run windows in under Ubuntu 7.04?
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, Have you found out what actual script is failing?
<jrib> ffm: vmware works fine for me, don't know about "best"
<cypherdelic> jrib: gnomefreak:  Jordan_U: i just want to get rif of havp, bah
<ffm> jrib, kk. Thanks.
<tannerld> I need some assistance with symbolic links
<cables> ffm, KVM is the fastest if your processor supports it
<IntrinsicValue> Jordan_U : then I tried doing some other comand which I don't remember the name, and I cut/paste some Mode line into the xorg.conf file... and that didn't work either.
<jrib> cypherdelic: try #ubuntu+1, it's probably broken...
<Woody_> jrib: how do i install a theme in ubuntu?
<RememberPOL> Anyone know the command-line to run the software source selection GUI?
<jrib> tannerld: just ask
<jrib> Woody_: system > preferences > themes
<cables> Woody_, System>Preferences>Themes and drag in the file
<jcole> RememberPOL: sudo synaptic
<Woody_> thanks
<georgy28> anabelle: np
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: move it into #ubuntu+1
<ffm> jrib, Would you reccomend the server? and , also, is there a way to apt-get it?
<jrib> RememberPOL: gksudo software-properties-gtk
<jrib> ffm: I just use player .  You're other options that I know of are qemu and virtualbox.  Give them all a try and see what works best for you
<Jordan_U> ffm, I would recommend server. it's in the Ubuntu commercial repository
<Yorkshire> HELLO, I have been trying to install my nvidia drivers but I keep gettin the ERROR: close X Server first, could anyone help me on how to close the x server? Thanks
<jrib> !qemu > ffm (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !nvidia > Yorkshire (see the private message from ubotu)
<cables> ffm, KKVM is the fastest if you've got a compatible processor, but VirtualBox is free and powerful.
<cwillu> avahi-autoip is clobbering my network config;  how do I slap it down?
<Jordan_U> Yorkshire, How are you trying to install them?
<RememberPOL> jrib: ty
<ffm> cables, How can I find out if I have a compatable CPU?
<Yorkshire> going to the terminal and typing sudo sh [driver name] 
<cables> !kvm | ffm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ffm> !kkvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kkvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Espen> Hello, I am Espen.
<ffm> !hi | Espen
<ubotu> Espen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> Yorkshire: follow the wiki instructions, much easier
<cables> ffm, go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for KVM
<piglit> when using grub in combination with LVM do you need to keep the /boot partition out of grub??
<will__> my restricted nvidia driver wont install
<Yorkshire> jrib: whats that?
<piglit> i mean do i need to keep the /boot partition out of the LVM ?
<Woody_> cables: i dragged a downloaded theme to the Themes window and it says that its a wrong format.
<cables> Woody_, what type of theme is it?
<jrib> Yorkshire: you should have a private message from ubotu with information.  Do you see it?
<Woody_> its .tar.gz
<non|linear> is anyone in here good with hard drive config issues?  i'm getting quite desperate over some annoying (and prolly simple) probs
<Jordan_U> Woody_, Did you decompress it first?
<Yorkshire> oh, got it, Thanks
<will__> anyone know?
<cables> Jordan_U, you're not supposed to uncompress it
<cables> Woody_, what type of theme? Pointer, GTK+ (interface), metacity, beryl...
<Jordan_U> cables, I know, that is why I asked as many people do :)
<cypherdelic> back here gnomefreak
<shanren> anyone has a solution to lockout when log out from a gnome session?
<Woody_> Jordan_U: ah not yet, lol
<cables> Jordan_U, oh, lol
<cables> Woody_, you're not supposed to!
<ffm> cables, Oh well, I got a kvm: no hardware support, so I guess i will use virtualbox!
<cables> ok
<cables>  :)
<Woody_> i think its GTK cables
<Espen> shanren: Unplug the keyboard and mouse.
<Jordan_U> Woody_, Good, you aren't supposed to, I was just checking, sorry for the confusion :)
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak: so apt-get downloaded, but it doesnt proceed anything further because the error of havp cancels everything
<Woody_> lol ok
<non|linear> woody did you resolve your dri issues yestereday?
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: what was the error?
<Woody_> which kind of themes i should download?
<gnomefreak> normally errors are during dpkg not apt-get
<Woody_> non|linear: nope
<non|linear> really/??
<shanren> i am using a laptop
<Espen> Woody_: You shouldn't use a X11.
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, Have you found out what specific script is failing?
<non|linear> heh, nless your a genious it'll take a few days
<Espen> Woody_: You should be using a nice shell like ksh,
<smacky> what is the command to change your passwd
<sico> my motherboard does not support booting from usb.  can i use grub in anyway to boot from a usb device?
<Woody_> where can i download these from? i want a MAC OSX theme
<Jordan_U> smacky, passwd :)
<smacky> thanks
<Espen> Woody_: Then go buy a Mac.
<jrib> Woody_: there are a few on gnome-look.org
<shanren> is it because i am using a usb mouse?
<Woody_> lol Espen
<|_ocke> do you guys get this/find it funny? http://locke.serveblog.net/blog/index.php/2007/05/17/new-comic-in-the-bush/
<Woody_> jrib: can you get me one? im not knowing what to search for
<Espen> Not to troll, but why the **** would you want it to look like Mac OS X?
<|_ocke> also, does it look correct on your browser, its on my server
<Espen> That is a terrible user interface.
<jrib> Woody_: try searching for "osx" at the site
<Woody_> Espen any one
<ffm> Espen, you are right, that _is_ trolling.
<Woody_> GTK 2.x is good?
<cables> Woody_, they should work... it's possible it's just a bad download or a badly made theme
<Espen> Woody_: Just run a lightweight window manager like TWM and you'll be happy.
<Bulltitan> hi i have a problem with my usb drive
<DARKGuy> Espen: I don't see the problem, other people's desktops don't have to look like *you* want or prefer :P
<cables> Espen, cut it out.
<cwillu> anyone ever run into an issue where avahi clobbers a working network config?
<linux_kid> After resizing a Friend's HDD partitions, Windows booted with the error of an invalid boot disk, any help?
<non|linear> woody are you using beryl or what
<Bulltitan> it is recognized and detected according to the ubuntu system logs but it doesnt show up
<Woody_> i watched a video on youtube, he was using an amazing theme OSX
<Espen> cables: He was asking about something offtopic.
<ffm> How do I add a user to a group from the BASH?
<cables> Espen, no he wasn't.
<Woody_> non|linear: on this computer yes, the other didnt work
<Kyral_Laptop> Terminal For Beginners: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73885&highlight=Terminal+For+Beginners
<jrib> ffm: adduser USER GROUP
<ffm> jrib, Thanks.
<cwillu> Bulltitan: does it show up in /media/?
<Bulltitan> nay help or ideas will be great
<Sergo> jrib, Thanks
<Bulltitan> nope
<non|linear> did you check out the repositories and stuff??
<Woody_> guys, i didnt get anything.... what kind of theme should i download???
<jrib> Woody_: what do you mean you "didnt get anything"?
<non|linear> woody, do you have emerald?  in stall that, and in the window it has a repositry that you can browse and easily install themes
<Woody_> i didnt understand anything, everyone says something jrib
<Bulltitan> it's not in media or thunar or desktop i dunno whats wrong with it
<DARKGuy> Woody_ try looking in www.gnome-look.org for osX-like themes, try seaching for stuff like "osx", "panther", "aqua" and such
<Woody_> ah nice
<Flannel> Woody_: http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<Nerdz> Can you give me a hint on how to list all the user on a machine AND how to list the connected user?
<non|linear> woody: afet you have beryl, install "enerald theme manager" \
<somian[1] > Greetings from Yet Another New Ubuntu Installation.
<non|linear> and that's a fgood start
<cwillu> Nerdz: users
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a workaround for this bug? Feisty 64-bit desktop install, if xentools is installed it breaks the boot images and GRUB reports Error 13 when trying to boot into plain 64-bit Feisty
<rever75> Hi I am running a clean install of Feisty. Every time I reboot my system I have to unplug and replug  my USB Hub for it to be seen.
<Woody_> ill try emerald
<a5benwillis> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of "hdb i/o errors" while trying to install Ubuntu 6.10????
<Fezzler> UGH - smaba
<rever75> The hub is not being connected or seen at boot
<Bulltitan> any ideas? i really need the info inside the pen drive
<cwillu> a5benwillis: I think you want to add 'ide=nodma' to the boot line, google 'nodma' and you should find it
<sebas_> hilts50, a friend of mine is installing Ubuntu in his computer completely uninstalling Windows, but the installation stops at 15% when checking the file systems. Can you help me, please?
<Nerdz> Can you give me a hint on how to list all the user on a machine AND how to list the connected user?
<Woody_> i apt-get install emerald, its done... where can i access it from?
<m0u5e> does anyone know if its really neccessary to have a firewall / virus scanner for a personal linux machine?
<cwillu> Nerdz: type 'users' into the terminal
<kazol> Can someone help me setting up WEP wifi encryption?
<Espen> Nerdz cat /var/passwd
<a5benwillis> cwillu: Will nodma be permanent? As still be off after installation?
<Nerdz> thanks
<cjae> sounding clicking during mp3 playback
<Sergo> m0u5e, i don't think so, the ubuntu has the built'in firewall
<cjae> sound
<hilts50> sebas_: have you reformated the drive before installing?
<cjae> how do I diagnose
<cwillu> a5benwillis: yes, you'll have to make a change with hdparm after it's installed;  probably want to do that change to hda as soon as the live cd boots actually
<kazol> I don't understand what the key1-4 and passphrase is for in WEP encryption.
<boof> @find bach
<sebas_> hilts50: how should I reformat it?
<Espen> Err, cat /etc/passwd
<somian[1] > tc Ubuntoids, enjoy.
<Bulltitan> about my usb drive any help please?
<cjae> looking for bug reports
<non|linear> kazol: not trying to be a jerk, biut hthis will be way wasier for you than asking in here LOL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Necrodrako> is there any way to set a password smaller than 6 letters in ubuntu 7.04?
<sebas_> hilts50: it's okay now, thanks anyway.
<hilts50> np
<Flannel> Necrodrako: Why would you want to?
<cjae> sound clicking during mp3 playback
<Falstius> kazol: you set a key on your router when you enabled WEP on it.  You need to type that key in to one of those boxes.  Some routers use rotating keys, but probably not yours.  For details on setting up wep, read the web page.
<cjae> wasn' t happening before
<Necrodrako> Flannel:simplicity purposes, nobody uses my computer accept me
<py_geek> ALL:: Just a small question- when My computer starts up (have dell A32 BIOS), on the grub screen, I have to ALWAYS press Esc and then enter, otherwise it won't boot into ubuntu properly.
<non|linear> LOL @ falstius :)  kazol, it's really a simple thing, you just need to do abotu 10 minutes of reading, iand honestly it's really difficult to guide thgouh it on irc
<Bulltitan> hi i have a problem with my usb drive it is recognized and detected according to the ubuntu system logs but it doesnt show up in media
<Necrodrako> Flannel: simplicity purposes, nobody uses my computer accept me
<tri3axe> does anyone here know how i can get better refresh rate in ubuntu? in winxp i get 85Hz at 1600x1200..in ubuntu i get 57Hz max
<Espen> Ubuntu users are loser Mac wannabes, as far as I can tell.
<Espen> I'm leaving.
<non|linear> macs suck
<aster> He has a point.
<sebas_> what is vi?
<Sergo> what is mac
<Falstius> sebas_: a text editor.  Some people really really like it.
<Sergo> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aster> sebas_: vi is the only editor you will ever need.
<Necrodrako> mac is the worst OS known to man
<py_geek> non|linear: they look cool, though(much better than windows)
<sebas_> hahah, there's one there!
<kazol> Sergo: A crappy OS.
<jrib> sebas_: it is a text editor.  "nano" is easier if you are new and need something quick in the terminal
<jrib> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sergo> ok
<kazol> Sergo: Meant for average users.
<racarr> Emacs is a good choice if you have an SMP system with several gigs of ram.
<tannerld> how can I create a shortcut to a folder from my desktop?
<non|linear> it's  flashy trendy decoratoin with a crap OS that you have no control over and it evel less useful tahtn ms
<Necrodrako> Is there any way to set a password smaller than 6 letters?
<cwillu> Bulltitan: can you pastebin the output of ls /dev/sd* ?
<aster> I am a clone of Espen troll.
<kazol> Sergo: Easy to learn but unproductive and minimal; Nothing compared to Ubuntu.
<jrib> tannerld: right click -> make link
<non|linear> py_geek: you're right, they ddo have excellent industrial desing
<ph> necrodr
<py_geek> non|linear: where do you get this opinion?
<sebas_> vi is a terminal app, right?
<cwillu> !pastebin > Bulltitan
<LucianSolaris> ANYONE / non|linear : HELP!  I'm getting zero DRI (i think) AND now GLXINFO says: glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Flannel> aster: please go away, if you want to chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<non|linear> about macs?
<jrib> sebas_: right, but there is also a gui version
<py_geek> yep
<ph> Necrodrako -- during installation, 1 character is accepted as password
<Bulltitan> ok let me see cwillu
<cjae> sound clicking during mp3 playback
<tannerld> jrib: is it possible without a link?
<cjae> wasn' t happening before
<Woody_> how do i use Emerald? i installed the themes in it, but how can i apply them?
<jrib> tannerld: you can create a launcher I guess
<Necrodrako> ph: i dont want to reinstall
<cwillu> Bulltitan: make sure you don't just paste into here though, ubotu sent you a link to use
<aster> Wow, it is kind of sad seeing all of these people here that aren't as intelligent as me.
<ph> You asked if you can, I told you how I did
<sebas_> jrib: why is it know to be *so* good?
<non|linear> just grew op on dos on honeywell/sperry but had to use apples and macs at school, and really was turned off cause i couldln't 'compute
<cjae> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<aster> They probably know nothing about kernel module programming or object oriented programming like me.
<non|linear> *'compute" anything as compared with dos
<cwillu> what are the odds that somebody could make aster go away?
<LuisGMarine> Anyone here have Bitpim working on AMD64?
<kazol> non|linear: The wifi is not easy. Problem is I'm running DD-WRT, Ubuntu wifi Manager, and Belkin wifi on Windows. They all have different settings.
<jrib> sebas_: well it's standard so you can count on it being on almost any system, and it has a lot of keyboard shortcuts for you to get stuff done quickly, and it powerful.  If you're interested, run "vimtutor" in a terminal
<ksnipz> was hoping someone could help. When I play mp3 files in vlc player, or kaffiene the colors come all scrambled. I'm thinking this is a coedec problem any onle se have any problems with this?
<Necrodrako> ph: thank you any ways
<aster> My intelligence is too superior to the idiots here, and I must leave. Good bye, enjoy your ignorance and lack of intelligence.
<LucianSolaris> non|linear: hello?
<non|linear> kazol, it's never easy till you figure it out :)  how long you been trying to deal with this?
<non|linear> sorry lucian, what up
<sebas_> jrib: now installing vim-runtime
<gmlrh> aster had a good point.
<py_geek> non|linear: well i grew up on windows and to me, they are not THAT much different... MS is sooooooo slow on our old computer(designed for 2000, running XP) and my laptop(why I switched to ubuntu). They both suck compared to linux...
<kazol> non|linear: For some time now. The DD-WRT has 1 passphrase and 4 keys; how do I type in the randomly generated hex key?
<jrib> gmlrh: stop now.
<gmlrh> aster truly is much more intelligent.
<Bulltitan> ok cwillu its done
<Bulltitan> what should i give to u the url?
<cwillu> Bulltitan: just paste the url
<non|linear> lucian: it seems to me that all of the xorg crap is 'misdirecting' things... so you need to uninstall anything not realated to ATI (like 30/40 drivers) and reinstall yours, then go into recovery and do a dpkg-reconfigure
<Bulltitan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21361/
<jrib> sebas_: I'd recommend vim-full, not sure what vim-runtime lacks or if it's the same
<py_geek> well im off to the forums...
<non|linear> i.e. in sunaptic, all of the xserver-xorg-video-random_video_deriver
<cwillu> Bulltitan: okay, what does sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt say?
* gcosmin_ someone use nxfree?
<cwillu> Bulltitan: (pastebin as well)
<sparr> short of running my own repository mirror and keeping a symlink updated, is there any way to always use the latest ubuntu packages without updating my sources every few months?
<Flannel> sparr: what?  The same repositories keep updated
<non|linear> hey karol..... to be honest, i can't really tell you.  i'm not sure if the network manager is buggy or what, but i've always had probelms until i get the wep key installed into keyring... i just have to sit there and keep entering the same thing that i know works until it accepts it.  maybe it's just me.  sometimes the "ok" button wull sotp wrking and that really sux
<sparr> Flannel: i just had to switch from feisty to gutsy, and ill have to switch to hwhatever in 5-6 months
<Talaman72> hey, how do i get a list of activbe ports?
<gcosmin_> May 17 19:35:54 ubuntu NXSERVER 2.1.0-22[8150] : ERROR: (exception id 89E8EBC6) NX> 596 stderr: mkdir: `/home/gcosmin/.nx/C-ubuntu-1009-A550371C8FC18DA8132D97A7F0035AA0': Permission denied
<The_Giver> hi
<The_Giver> anyone here uses beryl with a laptop?
<The_Giver> on their laptop*
<gcosmin_> can some one pls give me some hellp
<Flannel> sparr: you just had to?  You know gutsy is pre-alpha, right?  You just keep upgrading to new versions every six months.
<non|linear> karol, but just read the manual and make sure you're soing things right (that part is simple)
<LuisGMarine> Hello I'm on Ubuntu AMD64, and i"m getting an error that says' Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python
<LuisGMarine> what do I do?
<non|linear> do you have dhcp, and is it a consumer level router
<Bulltitan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21362/
<sparr> Flannel: some of us cant wait 6 months for something that came out recently
<jrib> LuisGMarine: what are you trying to do?  pastebin your command, the full error output and your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kazol> I'm having trouble with setting up WEP in DD-WRT. Can someone please help me?
<Jeruvy> gcosmin_ try preceding it with 'sudo ...'
<non|linear> the_giver: yea beryl works on my  i915 laptop
<Flannel> sparr: gutsy isn't the way to go.  Personal you'd be better off with debian unstable instead of ubuntu.  Soemthig with rolling updates.
<LuisGMarine> jrib I'm trying to install Bitpim, on Ubuntu Feisty AMD64
<cwillu> Bulltitan: make sure you put my name in the line; I only noticed your last message by fluke :p
<Bulltitan> :P ok sorry
<cwillu> hmm
<gcosmin_> Jeruvy I have that in  /var/log/messages i try to use nxfree
<sparr> Flannel: i moved from debian experimental/incoming to ubuntu, because ubuntu has better desktop integration.  it was a tough decision.
<Flannel> !prevu | sparr
<ubotu> sparr: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<cwillu> anyone know how to convert a localized error message back to english so I can help Bulltitan?
<LuisGMarine> jrib: and the error came from Gdebi, while googling I came across a thread that said I need some libs named bitpim-libs, found a package for AMD64 on it on some debian package website, and when I tried installing it, that's the error I got
<Flannel> sparr: check that out, if you want specific things backported from newer versions.
<Bulltitan> yep
<The_Giver> non|linear, i got beryl working too
<jrib> LuisGMarine: bitpim is in the repos though, why use a deb?
<The_Giver> but i mean the battery meter is messed up
<LuisGMarine> 64-bit?
<kazol> Is there a way to upgrade to WPA in addition to WEP in the Network Manager?
<Bulltitan> it says that i need to specify the file system
<jrib> LuisGMarine: yes
<LuisGMarine> jrib: so sorry, most of have overlooked it, let me check again!
<sparr> Flannel: if i wanted that much hassle i would have stuck with debian or gentoo
<The_Giver> it  used to work.. but i think i fugged something up but i cant figure it out
<non|linear> the giver: cool what card?
<Flannel> sparr: but really, ubuntu is a release based distro.  debian is much more suited for what you want.
<LucianSolaris> HELP HELP!!!  A botched reinstall of the proprietary ATI drivers and the removal of xserver-xorg-drivers-all (and subsequent reinstall), cumulatively have resulted in no more DRI and this from glxinfo: glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LuisGMarine> jrib: lol, thanks, silly me!
<The_Giver> now the battery meter states "Running on AC " ALL The time even though i am not
<Flannel> sparr: There's *no* way to make ubuntu pretend to be a rolling distro.
<cwillu> Bulltitan: k, try the mount line again, adding " -t auto " to the end
<wir3> umm
<non|linear> seems most of the recent cards (Ocoouple of years) are working pretty well ... not sure what is up with vista
<sparr> Flannel: im well aware of that.  ubuntu's integration *SLIGHTLY* trumps debian's packaging schedule.
<wir3> can anyone help me with Ubuntu and adding beryl
<spikeb> if you want a binary rolling distro, arch is where you're at.
<Bulltitan> cwillu ok brb with news
* spikeb shrugs
<non|linear> lucian:
<Flannel> sparr: then you'll just have to live with it.
<cables> sparr, just find a 3rd party .deb or compile it yourself if you want the latest software. Or use Arch.
<crdlb> LucianSolaris: which driver do you want to use?
<non|linear> calm dwon, are you refereing to the unintall you just did
<crdlb> fglrx or radeon?
<DarlMcBride> Good day. I am Darl McBride, CEO of The SCO Group. Our company owns intellectual property contained in Linux.
<Bulltitan> cwillu same message
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<non|linear> glx i thik
<DarlMcBride> Sorry
<sparr> spikeb: i want, foremost, a distro designed to "just work" out of the box.  in every possible way.  and ubuntu does that better than anyone else for gaming, music, video, etc.  now that ive settled on it, im trying to work around its faults
<The_Giver> ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (macbook pro)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-75-23-214-118.dsl.wcfltx.sbcglobal.net]  by jrib
<LucianSolaris> crdlb fglrx does not work for my mobility radeon 9000.  I have set it to radeon (as X was complaining about not finding 'fglrx' as a driver)
<spikeb> sparr: heh, that's about where i am at as well.
<cwillu> Bulltitan: where is the drive from?
<LuisGMarine> jrib: do I need another guide to get the USB stuff working right or no?
<jrib> LuisGMarine: no idea, never used it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<cwillu> Bulltitan:  i.e., do you know what filesystem is on it?
<Bulltitan> what u mean?
<The_Giver> anyone?
<crdlb> LucianSolaris: then: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Bulltitan> ho yes
<grimboy_uk> Hey, is there a way to get multiline input in xchat?
<non|linear> lucian , you don't want to remove all of the xorg, jsut the irrelevant drivers.... but don't worry if you did, its' easy to get thexorg studff back
<sparr> spikeb: what i really need is just a repo that has a symlink called "latest" that points to the most recent ubuntu version, so i dont have to edit my sources every 6 months
<Bulltitan> cwillu it was fat32 then fat
<cables> grimboy_uk, you can't do multiline in any IRC client without sending multiple messages.
<Bulltitan> cwillu now is fat
<LucianSolaris> crdlb and non|linear: this isn't gonna own my install, right?
<cwillu> Bulltitan: hmm;  try -t fat then, although I'm surprised it didn't do that automatically
<Bulltitan> cwillu ok brb
<The_Giver> if you are using  a laptop.. can you check the services under System.... which do you have running.. do you have both power management going? or only one
<spikeb> sparr: that'd be the proper way to do a third party repo, yeah
<crdlb> LucianSolaris: you did that all by yourself
<The_Giver> if so which
<crdlb> LucianSolaris: it's not going to make things any worse
<grimboy_uk> cables, Yeah, but I'm sure there's a way to get a multiline input.
<LucianSolaris> crdlb thx
<LucianSolaris> crdlb if this fails, then what?
<noobdude^> ubuntu rox
<non|linear> lucian, nope.  did you do an image before this?  cause it would be best to reinsatll your image and then get your video working clean without all of the intermediate goof-ups
<cables> grimboy_uk, ok, I know what you mean, but I don't know how to enable it. Go to #xchat, maybe they'll know...
<jrib> Talaman72: netstat
<Bulltitan> cwillu ho boy it says
<LucianSolaris> non|linear no idea on how to even create an image
<grimboy_uk> Right, thanks.
<Bulltitan> cwillu that it is an unknown file system
<crdlb> LucianSolaris: that command should fix your error
<non|linear> if not, i wold uninstall anything xorg and just instasll what srdlb suggested..and if it intalls xserver-xorg-videoi-all, uninstall that cuz that's one of the probs
<LucianSolaris> crdlb & non|linear thx guys
<LucianSolaris> now let's see if dri quits with an xserver restart
<LucianSolaris> brb
<steel_lady> My crazy machine says: Could not open /dev/sequencer. Probably another program is using it. But it can not be true. I just booted and I don't have music programs runing!
<noobdude^> where can i find a list of programs available for ubuntu?
<cwillu> Bulltitan: my bad, I guess the type is 'vfat'
<jrib> noobdude^: do you have ubuntu installed?
<cables> noobdude^, Applications>Add/Remove Applications
<Flannel> noobdude^: in synaptic.  Or, packages.ubuntu.com
<Bulltitan> cwillu np :P ill try again
<noobdude^> thanx
<a5benwillis> cwillu: Still there?
<cwillu> a5benwillis: yep
<noobdude^> i installed with the command line install for ubuntu
<cwillu> a5benwillis:  this is what I do when I can't get help for my own problems :p
<a5benwillis> cwillu: I cant find enough info abt that to know what to type in the boot options.
<noobdude^> the other one didn't seem to wanna work
<cwillu> a5benwillis: one sec
<Jordan_U> LucianSolaris, Any luck?
<non|linear> noobdude: but  he means in gnome (the gui), cause you've alreay installed tight
<Bulltitan> cwillu it says "cannot read(i dunno how to transalte "superbloque")
<Alonea> why does wireless assistant sometime connect to my network, and sometimes not...it is wpa. It was working for a couple days, but now I can't seem to get it to connect at all
<Kyral_Laptop> Superblock
<a5benwillis> cwillu:  get this "please append a correct "root=" boot option" when just typing "ide=nodma"
<Jordan_U> Bulltitan, Super block
<Bulltitan> ok
<cwillu> Bulltitan: hmm, that doesn't sound promising
<LucianSolaris> Jordan_U: No, is DRI a module that I can unload before restarting the X server?
<crossout> anybody know were account information is stored?
<non|linear> alonea, are you connecting at all to the router?
<jrib> crossout: what kind of information?
<LucianSolaris> Jordan_U I hate doing full restarts to get DRI working after an xserver crash or restart
<Bulltitan> cwillu wait ill paste bin the info in the system log ok?
<crdlb> LucianSolaris: after running that command, what did glxinfo say?
<cwillu> k
<CorpseFeeder> Does anyone know how to turn timidity off? I clicked a MIDI file link in the browser, and it's playing... but I can't work out how to stop it! aaargh! :)
<Alonea> non|linear: nope. I get connection failed. Before if I turned the ascii checkbox on, then off, it would connect, but not anymore.
<non|linear> lucian: hehe, graphics suck
<LucianSolaris> Jodran_U / ANYONE: also, when I improperly kill the system (not using proper shutdown paths) resultes in journal replay, then a mounting failure
<LucianSolaris> why?
<non|linear> is it your network , or are you sure it's working (maybe it 's not your problem)
<Jordan_U> CorpseFeeder, System -> administration -> System monitor or killall tmidu
<crossout> jrib: well im specifically looking for my rhythmbox radio stations, I figure if I knew were account settings and preferences were stored I would find out the list I have and copy them
<LucianSolaris> crdlb DRI was on
<LucianSolaris> crdlb then after xserver restart, no DRI
<non|linear> alonea: i meant do you own the router
<Jordan_U> CorpseFeeder, *timidity :)
<LucianSolaris> crdlb that is the problem i wanted to fix in the first place
<eifzon> does anyone know a good ftp server client+
<jrib> crossout: try ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/
<The_Giver> hi
<The_Giver> how do i get my computer to do suspend when i close it?
<The_Giver> for a laptop?
<non|linear> lucian: what did you install inbetween??
<The_Giver> anyone know where I set that setting?
<cables> The_Giver, it's in power settings
<cables> The_Giver, it doesn't work for all laptops though.
<Jordan_U> The_Giver, System -> Preferences -> Power management
<LucianSolaris> non|linear what do you mean?  I undid all changes that I committed since I started talking to you
<non|linear> i can almostguarentt you it's a conflivt with another version of a library you're nre deivers have
<cwillu> a5benwillis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?highlight=%28boot%29
<Joebu23> anyone know of any tutorials on xdmx?
<non|linear> sorry, not really following what step you're at
<LucianSolaris> non|linear then wtf am I suppost to do?
<The_Giver> cables, Jordan_U,  i tried that... it works for mine.. i used to have it working
<The_Giver> damn it =(
<LucianSolaris> non|linear i'm back to start
<Alonea> non|linear: yeah. its my home router. dad wanted wpa on it and now its a pain to connect on linux
<non|linear> so DRI was working when you were first here
<Bulltitan> cwillu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21363/
<non|linear> it's ok lucian, once you figuer it out it will only take you 5 minutes to reinstall everything
<Fezzler> one last shot: anyone has patience to help first time samba installer?
<a5benwillis> cwillu: Thanks, let me try that
<Boshi> hmm
<Fezzler> I'm lost
<Boshi> i downloaded teamspeak but not the latest
<crossout> jrib: got it thanks a lot :)
<jrib> Fezzler: I've never installed samba, but the ubuntu docs are pretty good.  Do you know where tehy are?
<Pelo> Fezzler, http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<LucianSolaris> non|linear, when my computer starts up after a fresh restart, DRI works.  I restart the xserver (via ctrl+alt+bkspce or alt+e in kdm) and guess what, no more DRI until I restart the entire system
<Boshi> how do i get it
<Boshi> without getting it from their site
<The_Giver> Jordan_U,  where exactly in power managment.. i dont have it in mine
<non|linear> what is the driver and version yo are using, and can you tell all of the xorg and version installed?  and have you done a reconfig in recovery ?
<cwillu> Bulltitan: it kinda looks like the drive might be borked
<cwillu> Bulltitan: does it work on any other machines?
<Bree> How can i configure it to make grub load from /boot/boot instead of /boot/grub?
<LucianSolaris> non|linear i know xorg is 7.2.0, i'm using the default feisty radeon driver
<Bulltitan> cwillu yep in this one with winxp sorry to say
<genii> Pelo nice link btw
<non|linear> did you try reinstalling your graphics card derivers?
<fizzmahon> anyone here run windows virtually?
<Jordan_U> The_Giver, It isn't there in the "When laptop lid is closed" menu?
<Bree> Or how else may I be able to dualboot Ubuntu and Windows, because as I installed Ubuntu before, it says Grub1.5 error 21, and nothing Ive done so far seems to help.
<Pelo> genii,  I can'T take the credit for it , it was on diggs
<LucianSolaris> non|linear: yes (via aptitude/apt-get)
<Boshi> Pelo who me?
<jrib> !anyone | fizzmahon
<ubotu> fizzmahon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cwillu> Bulltitan: are you running any encryption software on it?  (i.e., did you have to install a driver or program on xp when you originally started using it?)
<Pelo> Boshi, yes you, it was a /notice msg  only you could see it
<Fezzler> Pelo: great link!
<crdlb> LucianSolaris: can you pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log when DRI isn't working
<crdlb> ie after restarting X
<Boshi> Pelo sorry i didnt know it was that
<fizzmahon> why thank you jrib
<Boshi> Pelo then i should uninstall it
<Joebu23> anyone know of any tutorials on running xdmx in ubuntu?
<Bulltitan> cwillu no encryption here and nope just plugged the damn thing in and that's it but
<LucianSolaris> crdlb head or tail?
<fizzmahon> qemu,vmware,or virtualbox for best effects and fastest speeds?
<crdlb> LucianSolaris: the whole thing
<Pelo> Boshi,  you do what you want,  just donT' ask about getting  commercial software for free on this network
<wil> he can somone help me in setting up the program Stopmotion???
<Pelo> Boshi,   in other words  ,  NO WAREZ TALK
<Boshi> Pelo i know but it doesnt cost
<wir3> anyone knows how to install beryl to unbuntu??
<Pelo> wil,  first thing to do is check in synaptic to see if there is a pcakge for it
<jrib> !beryl > wir3 (see the private message from ubotu)
<dimeotane> anyone know of a recipe database for ubuntu? I tried krecipe but it doesn't have a database it seems
<fizzmahon> !anyone | wir3
<ubotu> wir3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> Boshi,  then get it from their site
<Bulltitan> cwillu i remember pluggin it twice for it to work
<jrib> fizzmahon: he followed it with a specific question :)
<Pelo> wir3, ask in #beryl
<Boshi> Pelo yeah but dont know how to unpack it
<kitche> Pelo: kidna hard ot warez teamspeak since it is free
<dimeotane> fizzmahon: didn't I ask?
<wil> pelo, i have it installed, its setting up the grabber to work with my camera i have the problems
<Alonea> non|linear: any ideas? I realllly don't want to have to use knetwork manager again...it messed up my gaim
<LucianSolaris> crdlb PASTING IN PASTEBIN...
<Pelo> kitche, you missed the pm on this
<shooters> Hi, my Alt key seems not to be recognized in Ubuntu, but I just did a full hardware diagnostic test and the hardware is fine, is there a way to debug this in Ubuntu?
<non|linear> lucian, can you put up some xorg.0.conf logs on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Pelo> wil,  I can't realy help with that,  try looking for a prog specific channel
<jrib> !ftp > eifzon (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> Boshi,  what kind of file is it ? what's the extension ?
<jrib> eifzon: nautilus or gftp work fine
<Dquestions> lets say i have a script that kills beryl.. but now i want a script that kills beryl.. waits 10 secs and then does suspend to ram... what is the command for suspend that i need.. and how about for the delay/wait/pause?
<shooters> fixed my problem, nm
<Boshi> Pelo wait ill see
<eifzon> jrib: why cant i download gftp for debian? :<
<crdlb> Dquestions: sleep 10
<jrib> eifzon: no idea, try #debian
<eifzon> but i mean .deb
<eifzon> i got ubuntu
<Pelo> shooters, if you are trying to use ascii codes it's not your alt key that is the problem  ubuntu doesn'T do ascii
<non|linear> alonea, sorry :P  wpa can be tough, and i've never done it before, so can't help ya... but there is a ton of good stuff on ubuntu.com that will help if ouyou give it a bit of time
<Zambezi> Anyone know a good way to low level format a harddrive in Ubuntu?
<eifzon> or what one shall i download then
<fizzmahon> dimeotane, huh
<fizzmahon> qemu,vmware,or virtualbox for best effects and fastest speeds?
<cwillu> Bulltitan: sorry, don't know what to say
<Bulltitan> gee and i had to get the one and only win usb drive grrrr
<Pelo> eifzon, start with looking in synaptic for a package
<jrib> eifzon: use APT, sudo aptitude install gftp.  Make sure you enable universe first
<Alonea> non|linear: all the stuff there wants me to use knetwork manager and networkmanager (which is buggy)
<Jordan_U> eifzon, Debian .debs may not work in Ubuntu
<shooters> Pelo: found my problem, I had a key binding set for Alt in keyboard layouts ... thank you
<noobdude^> where can i find a good media center for ubuntu?
<cwillu> Bulltitan: you could try reformatting it
<Pelo> Zambezi, gparted will let you reset the partition that's as close as you'll get I think
<Bulltitan> cwillu thanks anyway ill try to get a linux enabled one tomorrow
<non|linear> yea it is buggy, but seriously it will be 45873548937 times easier than any other somution
<Jordan_U> noobdude^, I have heard that Mythtv is good but hard to set up
<hitmanWilly> noobdude^: mythtv has a lot of plugins you can set up
<noobdude^> thanx
<Pelo> noobdude^,   mythtv
<hitmanWilly> noobdude^: basically to make it act like win media center
<non|linear> it's easy to point out problems with this stuff, but these are realy complicated issues :)  give it some time, and you'll learn a lot in the process
<Alonea> non|linear: but I got rid of it so my gaim would work correctly...i am on IM all the time.
<cjae> sound clicking during mp3 playback
<Zambezi> Pelo, Sound good cause I have a harddrive I used in Windows which copied files in 1 MB/s. I haven't used for a year and I would like to try it in Linux. I'm going to give gparted a shot.
<Dquestions> does anyone know the command for "suspend"???
<Dquestions> suspend to ram
<noobdude^> i have been running ubuntu for like 24 hours, i think i am gonna install it on all my computers
<Boshi> Pelo hmm strange
<Pelo> Boshi,  what ?
<cjae> case anyone else is wondering you must not use the default alsa setting in vlc you must refresh the list and select one
<ubuntu_> anyone know a way to make a disk read a specific sector?
<non|linear> so what changed in between, just your dad changing form wep to wpa
<ubuntu_> i am trying to figure out if one of my hds is bad
<non|linear> or was it never wel
<Boshi> Pelo they write in TeamSpeak End User License Agreement
<non|linear> wep*
<Pelo> ubuntu_,   man fsck
<eifzon> Pelo: i got it installed
<genii> Dquestions: Did you try "suspend-to-ram"
<ubuntu_> Pelo: it's on a ntfs partition :)
<non|linear> or better yet alona, just get all our frinds onto irc LOL
<eifzon> but it seems only to be client version
<Pelo> Boshi,  all software have those
<LucianSolaris> crdlb: kopete crashed in pastebin
<ubuntu_> Pelo: can't boot windows ...
* gcosmin_ can someone help me with nxfree?
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  boot up windows and run  a scandisk
<Dquestions> genii yeah...
<crdlb> LucianSolaris: what?
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  hold on
<generalcarville> is it possible to create some kind of wireless router with a box that is connected to the internet with pppoe and has an atheros VAP?
<CloCkWeRX> i need to find a command line application to digitally sign pdfs (similar to pdftk). google only gives me beardy nerds quickly wandering off topic. can anyone suggest other places to look, or other search terms I could use?
<LucianSolaris> crdlb i use kopete for irc
<eifzon> i want gftp server :(
<Boshi> Pelo:  yeah but i saw somthing written about paying, thats why i thought it was strange
<generalcarville> eifzon, gproftpd?
<noobdude^> lol @ google only gives me beardy nerds quickly wandering off topic
<Boshi> Pelo: dont whant you to get in trouble
<eifzon> generalcarville: is that good?
<Sam_> having an openvpn problem w/ setup
<generalcarville> eifzon, yep
<darklard> Hey I know I'm just blind but can someone send me a link of Ubuntu 7.04's nvidia installation guide
<Sam_> the keys folder is missin
<jeffwheeler> Does Ubuntu only allow new packages during new releases, i.e. every six months, in the repositories?
<Pelo> Boshi,  read carefully
<eifzon> generalcarville: is the client name of it gftp ?
<Sam_> i tried resinstall and dowloading and it keeps comming up missin
<eifzon> and server: gprofpd ?
<Sam_> im trying to set it up
<Sam_> !!!
<bruenig> jeffwheeler, for the most part
<Sam_> !
<shooters> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CloCkWeRX> (http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/pdf-digital-signature-linux-ftopict385643.html is the aforementioned beardy nerds)
<jeffwheeler> bruenig: okay, that's what I thought
<Boshi> Pelo: http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=downloads&id=2a
<crdlb> LucianSolaris: but kopete isn't your web browser
<generalcarville> eifzon, gproftpd is a gui for the configuration of proftpd.
<Boshi> Pelo:  oki
<LucianSolaris> crdlb look in pastebin for a shorter paste (last 50 lines i believe
<LucianSolaris> crdlb it crashed in #pastebin
<eifzon> ok generalcarville
<Yorkshire> HELLO, Does anyone know how to log-on as root?
<crdlb> !pastebin | LucianSolaris
<ubotu> LucianSolaris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<darklard> aha! thanks shooters... forgot about the bot..
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  in this link there are several suggestions on what to do with a usb thumb drive, one of then talks about recovery tools and stuff like taht,   see if there is anyting in there you can put on cd to boot from   http://lifehacker.com/software/lifehacker-top-10/lh-top-10-usb-thumb-drive-tricks-255738.php
<darklard> !darklard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darklard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Yorkshire, why do you want to?
<kitche> Boshi: only have to pay for the TS server if you host more then so many slots
<genii> Dquestions: Does "cat /sys/power/state"  return the value "mem" ?
<shooters> Yorkshire: not recommended
<crdlb> LucianSolaris: and I need the whole thing
<Pelo> Boshi,  I am not reading that,  your problem you do the work
<non|linear> can anyone help me solve linux problems mounting and changing permission, on an XP documents and settings partion?
<Jordan_U> Yorkshire, You should use sudo instead
<darklard> !hda-intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda-intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darklard> !hda-int
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda-int - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Boshi> Pelo: sorry didnt mean that way
<Yorkshire> bruenig: Im trying to install something but it says i need to be logged on as root
<paul__> can someone help me with installing BitTornado?
<paul__> I have the wxpython and python installed
<Pelo> non|linear, canyou untangle your problem for me and split it in bite size portions ?
<Boshi> Pelo: either the freeware or commercial versions)
<bruenig> non|linear, you can't set permissions on those things because they will change the next time you mount it. You can set permissions via fstab that will apply to the whole disk but not on specific files
<paul__> not sure what to do now..
<non|linear> darklard are you talking to me?
<bruenig> Yorkshire, what is it?
<Jordan_U> non|linear, I don't know if linux supports changing NTFS permissions, you can get read write access though
<cwillu> how can I turn off anything related to zeroconf networking?
<LucianSolaris> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21364/
<non|linear> pelo.. yea, but it's kinda long
<non|linear> they're fat
<Yorkshire> bruenig: its my nvidia drivers
<non|linear> hole on
<darklard> non|linear nope... I don't think I am why?
<crdlb> Yorkshire: ubuntu feisty?
<Yorkshire> yeh
<crdlb> Yorkshire: use the restricted manager
<non|linear>  but i've been having problems mounting and changing permissions on a drive partition (1 of 5 - the other 4 work great).  It's a long story, but basically the fstab is OK and from what i can see the drive is no different from the other drives on my system (except that it's the Docements and Settings partition for XP). ... (TBC)
<Jordan_U> cwillu, System -> Administration -> Networking ?
<Yorkshire> I have tried it didnt work :D
<LucianSolaris> crdlb I need to go, if you have thought up a fix after reviewing the paste, e-mail it to me at LucianSolaris@gmail.com
<genii> Dquestions: If your box is running apm you can do:    apm -z
<bruenig> Yorkshire, launch whatever you are launching with sudo
<cwillu> Jordan_U: nope;  avahi-autoip still clobbers the config
<Jordan_U> non|linear, In what way do you need to change the permissions?
<paul__> can someone walk me through installing BitTornado on Feisty?
<non|linear>  anyhow, when i look in the Hardware Info package everything is identical to the working dreives, except that the linux.fstab.mountpoint and linux.fstab.mountpoint entries (but it is properly entered in fstab)  I also just noticed that i'm gettin an error on boot: Mount special device /blah/blah/BLAH_BLAH does not exist.)  so then i have to manually mount it each time. (end)
<lathiat> cwillu: erm, avahi-autoip clobbering what?
<shooters> paul__: sudo apt-get install bittornado
<cwillu> lathiat: dhcp'd config on a second network adapter
<Pelo> non|linear, your documment and settings in XP is on a seperate partiton ?  could it be encrypted ?
<lathiat> cwillu: i doubt that...
<non|linear> jordan, well one of the fat drives won't mount in boot (get an eroor can't find the drive)
<non|linear> no, it's xp home
<cwillu> lathiat: no, it really does
<lathiat> cwillu: avahi-autoipd configures on an alias, so it won't delete an existing address
<Yorkshire> i put the following in terminal: sudo sh [Driver path]  and it started and said it cant install because there is an x server running , try to install as root
<Jordan_U> cwillu, Clobbers what config?
<lathiat> cwillu: most likely issue is that your DHCP is timing out, and it falls back to avahi-autoipd
<lathiat> check the dhcp log
<non|linear> and jordan, i am the owner of the drive, but can't change it to anythign as su or root
<crdlb> Yorkshire: just install nvidia-glx-new
<fizzmahon> qemu,vmware,or virtualbox for best effects and fastest speeds?
<crdlb> Yorkshire: unless you have an 8xxx card
<Jordan_U> Yorkshire, What are you trying to install and how?
<Yorkshire> will that work for the 6200se?
<crdlb> Yorkshire: yes
<Yorkshire> ok , thanks alot
<non|linear> and it's got the same exact options as another fat drive which work=s, the only diff is that it won
<cwillu> lathiat: eth0 is statically configured, eth1 is dhcp;  eth0 comes up, eth1 gets an address (I can ping google for instance), and a few seconds->minutes later, eth1 goes unconfigured, and the avahi alias for eth1 comes up instead
<Dquestions> genii, i have apm i guess... but that doesnt work
<non|linear> jwon't boot
<crdlb> Yorkshire: in what way didn't the restricted manager work?
<Pelo> non|linear,  are you sure it is a fat drive and not fat32 or ntfs ?
<non|linear> i can post logs etc. if anyone interestd
<lathiat> cwillu: well thats not avahi-autoipd clobbering it, thats network manager and/or dhcpd screwing up
<Yorkshire> errr....i do it again and get hte info
<davef> Has anyone recompiled the kernel on Feisty?  It bombs out after 2 hours with 'Checking module listings... Modules have gone missing: vboxdrv'  Where does it even get the idea I want this module???
<shooters> paul__: worked?
<LucianSolaris> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21364/
<lathiat> cwillu: and deciding to withdraw the dhcp and start avahi-autoipd for some reason
<lathiat> cwillu: check the syslog for what dhcp says?
<paul__> says I have another version installed
<paul__> conflicts
<m1r0> morning all
<generalcarville> how can I share my pppoe connection with my atheros ap?
<Yorkshire> right, i opened it and its just says nvidia accelerated graphics driver in use
<crdlb> Yorkshire: ok
<crdlb> Yorkshire: so what makes you say it's not working?
<Pelo> generalcarville, I trhink the forum might be a good place to search for info in your case
<cwillu> lathiat: I'll check that;  be back in ten minutes
<Yorkshire> i cant change the resolution
<cwillu> lucky you :p
<DARKGuy> Anybody know how can I limit my download speed for an application or my entire linux system in a shared internet connection ?
<crdlb> LucianSolaris: the log says it's a drm permssion error, which is really odd if it works on boot
<crdlb> Yorkshire: did you try nvidia-settings?
<Yorkshire> i cant find them
<crdlb> Yorkshire: it's a command
<Pelo> DARKGuy, look in synaptic for a limiter package or someting similar
<Yorkshire> oh, ok
<Yorkshire> tsorry im new to linux
<non|linear> it's fat32, but i've got another fat32 that worksfine , (and also i've got an ntfs that works fine, ),  the only differences i can think of are 1) it's the docs/settings partition, and 2) i have my firefox and thunderbiurd profile paths pointing there , using /windows/path/profile_blah rather that /media/sda6/windows/crap/profile (which i shoulda done)  but not sure why or if that could be the prob
<Boshi> Why do i get a non clear sound when listening to music or watching movies?
<Pelo> non|linear,  but does fstab say fat or vfat ?
<Boshi> i think it's just with vlc
<genii> Dquestions: For acpi it should be acpi -S3
<shooters> paul__: check private message
<non|linear> fstab is OK, u want to see it?
<non|linear> oh hold on, didn't read fully lol
<non|linear> i think it says vfat but i'll chk
<Pelo> !sound > Boshi  check pm for a mesage from ubotu
<defcon> hey anyone know why my ubuntu all of a sudden stopped mounting my windows disk
<Boshi> Pelo: oki
<defcon> how do I fix that
<Pelo> non|linear, actualy I would rather see a screenshot of gparted on that disk
<defcon> what app mounts the disk
<caner> hey is  .htaccess a file or folder? one in apache2 servers??
<LordLimecat> if my systemlog refuses to open (crashing on startup with Segmentation fault (core dumped)), would i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<LordLimecat> ive tried e2fsck, and no fix
<Pelo> LordLimecat, search for the exact error msg in the forum
<paul__> shooters you still there?
<Boshi> Pelo: it is set on alsa mixer
<jrib> caner: it's a file you create
<non|linear> pelo, here is the drive in questoin and a similare working drive # /dev/sda6
<non|linear> UUID=CEEE-A9AE  /media/sda6     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<non|linear> # /dev/sda8
<non|linear> UUID=AE30-E79B  /media/sda8     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<shooters> paul__: yes, check your private messages
<DARKGuy> Pelo: there's wondershaper and iprelay... I've had BAD experiences with wondershaper... isn't there any easier way?
<Yorkshire> crdlb: it will only let me have auto resolution
<ryanpg> anybody notice that personalized google (igoogle) is screwed up in firefox?
<generalcarville> Pelo, I can't find anything
<caner> thanks jrib. it must a plain text am i right?
<jrib> caner: yep
<crdlb> Yorkshire: try installing the nvidia-glx-new package I guess
<Yorkshire> ok
<bruenig> non|linear, what permissions are you looking for?
<Pelo> DARKGuy, I donT' actualy have a solution to yoru problem I was just pointing you in a likely direction
<Yorkshire> thanks
<non|linear> hrm.... yea i did thik i saw an error on fsck durin gboot, but thought it was cause it was ext3 and not dos
<DARKGuy> Pelo: Oh... then you can say I already tried that one :P thanks though ^^;
<jaded`> hey im trying to get this wireless nic to work any suggestions
<non|linear> well, just read and write for me on all drives except my xp root, which i want read only
<Pelo> generalcarville,  be patient and ask again in a few ( 30) minutes
<jaded`> i already have ndiswrapper
<bruenig> non|linear, ok which one is xp root?
<generalcarville> Pelo, will you help me then?
<Toma-> jaded`: what wireless nic?
<shooters> paul__: ok.. your probably don't know what are PM... can you pastebin the error plz
<DARKGuy> Anybody know how can I limit my download speed for an application or my entire linux system in a shared internet connection ? or an EASY tutorial to set up wondershaper to do what I want? or a similar program? :/
<shooters> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jaded`> its onboard on my laptop
<non|linear> it's not on that post.. should i post the whole thing?
<Yorkshire> do i need to install the nvidia-glx-new-dev aswell?
<Pelo> non|linear, can I see a screenshot of gparted for that hdd please
<Pelo> generalcarville, I whouldnT' know how,  I donT' even know what atheros is
<Toma-> jaded`: cool. ndiswrapper is the last resort. lets see if theres already a driver for it
<Pelo> DARKGuy, maybe in here  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<non|linear> sure, it will take awhile, cause i don't use gparted
<bruenig> non|linear, basically all you need to do is add two options to the line to set permissions, if you could give the octal permissions or explain what permissions you want exactly, I can tell you the option
<jaded`> whats the command lcdis or something
<Toma-> jaded`: can you please run "lspci | grep Ethernet"
* Pelo feels a bit useless tonight 
<Bree> D: I need help
<non|linear> bruenig, but why am i gettin this error on boot (for the drive in question): mount special drive /dev/disk/by-uuid/balh-blah does not exist?
<Pelo> Bree,  we need info
* Toma- pats Pelo on the back
<bruenig> non|linear, the uuid is probably wrong
<Toma-> brb.
<non|linear> it's consitsent with fstab
<bruenig> non|linear, run blkid
<AndYouAreWho> So who can assist me in why my Ubuntu freezes during the installation process at the drive partition part?
<non|linear> just in a term now?
<bruenig> non|linear, yeah
<jaded`> broadcom cbcmm4401-B0 rev 02
<non|linear> k
<Bree> Well, Pelo darling, Im lame with computers and never used anything but WIndows before, attempted to install Ubuntu on a partition that I made, went to restart my computer, and grub tried to laod and gave me an error 21.
<islan> has anybody had any experience installing ubuntu on a PPC?
<non|linear> # /dev/sda6
<non|linear> UUID=CEEE-A9AE  /media/sda6     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<non|linear> # /dev/sda8
<non|linear> UUID=AE30-E79B  /media/sda8     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Bree> Ive done a few things to try and correct it that other people have walked me through, that I dont know what they did exactly, but it didnt help.
<jaded`> Toma- it says broadcom cbcmm4401-B0 rev 02
<jaded`> Toma- on 0000:02:00.0
<bruenig> non|linear, didn't copy I presume
<AndYouAreWho> Anyone capable of helping me understand exactly why my installation process freezing at the partition stage?
<non|linear> not sure if i shold post that in here :Phrm
<Pelo> AndYouAreWho,  try this way,  go back to the desktop ,  open up gpated from admin,   create your partitions there and then proceed wit the install  you'll only need to point to the partitions and not make new ones
<Bree> And I dont know where to go from there because everything I read I dont know how to make sense of.
<non|linear> /dev/sda1: TYPE="ntfs"
<non|linear> /dev/sda5: UUID="cd5ff311-0b7a-4d46-a85e-a514b1fb5cc7" TYPE="swap"
<bruenig> non|linear, it should give uuid
<non|linear> /dev/sda6: LABEL="Resource" UUID="C69A-EB14" TYPE="vfat"
<AndYouAreWho> Okay Pelo, I'll give it a shot.
<bruenig> non|linear, the first one doesn't give you an uuid?
<non|linear> /dev/sda7: LABEL="Ubuntu" UUID="2a5dda75-a57a-4007-85bf-e91659868a60" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<non|linear> /dev/sda8: LABEL="Working" UUID="AE30-E79B" TYPE="vfat"
<Pelo> Bree, I'm gonna refer you to  #grub where they might actualy know what error 21 is
<Bree> Yay. Thankies.
<shooters> Pelo: Bree: bug #8978
<Bree> I didnt check .. What, shooters?
<non|linear> not in blkid, but it does elsewhere
<shooters> 21 : Selected disk does not exist - This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<bruenig> non|linear, the easiest way to do this is, pastebin your /etc/fstab, pastebin the output of blkid and then we go drive by drive
<bruenig> !paste | non|linear
<ubotu> non|linear: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<non|linear> k one sec
<jaded`> Toma- what do i do now
<M4Ri_00_SH>  "kernel: IPv6 addrconf: prefix with wrong length 48"   ------------<   what is that in my syslog , i use only IPv4 right now .....trying to kill it .... any ideas?
<Frogzoo> non|linear: vfat - eww
<Pelo> Bree,  ok I think I know how to help you now,    how many hdd do you have on that computer ?
<LordLimecat> Pelo: forums are unhelpful with this issue--tons of people with the issue, no resolution
<Bree> 2.
<DARKGuy> Pelo: that's a nice link! and thanks :) but it doesn't have anything related to what I'm looking for :(
<Pelo> Bree,  which hdd is ubuntu installed on ?
<Bree> Should be the second
<non|linear> i know... but lots of data on there and concerned about saftey
<non|linear> like work data heh
<Pelo> DARKGuy, I haven,t read it all yes  I thoght there migth be someting, it pretty complete
<Toma-> jaded`: great. theres away to get broadcom wireless cards to work natively. gimme a sec and ill grab a guide for you
<jaded`> ok thanks
<Pelo> Bree,  and how many partitions on that hdd hand which one is ubuntu installed on ?
<Toma-> jaded`: sorry for the late reply. ive got a nasty cold and had to clear out some stuff :S (gross!)
<Pelo> and
<AndYouAreWho> Is it possible...to copy the data off of the Ubuntu CD onto the harddrive through DOS or something, THEN run the installation process from that?
<jaded`> Thats okay
<AndYouAreWho> Totally wack idea.
<Bree> 4 partitions and the dev 6 should have /boot while dev7 should have /
<Flannel> !install | AndYouAreWho
<ubotu> AndYouAreWho: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Pelo> Bree,  ok
<bruenig> non|linear, ...
<non|linear> fsatb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21365/   blkid (as root cause not sure): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21366/
<non|linear> yeap
<LordLimecat> where are the gnome-system-log log files actually located, and could deleting them fix a segmentation fault?
<generalcarville> !atheros | Pelo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<generalcarville> !madwifi | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LordLimecat> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Ry4n> is any one having problems with automount on feisty on external hard drives
<aakashpujara> how do make firefox open a file with realplayer?
<M4Ri_00_SH> please pm me if you have any idea
<M4Ri_00_SH>  "kernel: IPv6 addrconf: prefix with wrong length 48"   ------------<   what is that in my syslog , i use only IPv4 right now .....trying to kill it .... any ideas?
<M4Ri_00_SH> thank you
<vircusr> hey guys is it possible to write and read to your windows partition from ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> vircusr: yes
<ajd17case> I'm having trouble mounting a samba share. If I use smbmount, the shares mount but I can't CD into them. If I browse to them in Nautilus, (smb://cndrr/samba) everything works fine. How should I be mounting them into my file system?
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > vircusr (see the private message from ubotu)
<non|linear> hey frogzoo, still working on my drive issues, which have totally expanded beyond what i thouhgt originally LOL
<Pelo> Bree,  here is what you need to do,  ( assuming you giave me the correct info)     boot up the comp,  whenyou get to the boot meny,   select the ubuntu entry  and hit e for editing, find the line that is similar to  root (hd1,6)  and edit it to that ,  I can't remember how yousave and stuff but you will exit by hitting enter or the space bar I think   and then boot the ubuntu entry,   that should take you to ubuntu,  then you'll have to edit
<Pelo>  /boot/grub/menu.lst with the same change to make it permanent
<vircusr> thanks!
<bimberi> ubotu: tell M4Ri_00_SH about ipv6 | via /msg
<aakashpujara> hi
<Ry4n>  is any one having problems with automount on feisty on external hard drives?
<aakashpujara> where is realplayer saved on my computer
<bruenig> non|linear, it would be fixed shortly with some nice pastes
<aakashpujara> after automatix installs it?
<bruenig> aakashpujara, hopefully it isn't
<bruenig> !automatix | aakashpujara
<ubotu> aakashpujara: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Toma-> jaded`: ok, looks like we have a driver for it already installed in feisty. you are using feisty right?
<Bree> ..thats going to confuse me bunches, Pelo, but, thank you
<ajd17case> What is the preferred way to mount a samba share on Feisty? A friend mentioned mount.cifs
<jaded`> no
<Toma-> jaded`: woops sorry, we dont.
<davef> ajd17case: are you using options to set the uid and gid when you mount it?
<Toma-> jaded`: dapper? edgy?
<aakashpujara> oh....it works fine....I just want to know where any of my applications are saved
<jaded`> i dont know what either of those are
<ajd17case> davef: no I'm not. What should I be doing with those?
<aakashpujara> after ubuntu installs any program (multimedia)
<non|linear> bruenig:  what do you mean?
<bruenig> non|linear, paste the info
<ajd17case> davef: I'm doing: mount -t smbfs //cndrr/samba /mnt/cndrr -o username=ajd17,password=**,umask=0775
<Bree> Would it be hd1 or sbd, Pelo?
<Toma-> jaded`: run this in a terminal, 'cat /etc/issue'
<jaded`> okay
<non|linear> what info?
<jaded`> done
<davef> ajd17case: I use: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=davef,uid=davef,gid=davef,rw //192.168.x.x/share localdir
<Pelo> bree no that is something else , and I just realised that my line won't work
<The_Giver> hey
<non|linear> fsatb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21365/   blkid (as root cause not sure): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21366/
<non|linear> u mean that?
<non|linear> posted above :P
<Bree> Er, eh, Pelo?
<aakashpujara> hello?
<The_Giver> so anyone know how my power management could be reset to be the way it was before?
<The_Giver> now it is not for laptop.. since tehre is no close lid option
<Frogzoo> ajd17case: use smbmount instead
<aakashpujara> can anyone please help me with a simple question?
<davef> ajd17case: The uid=ajd17,gid=ajd17 might help.
<Pelo> Bree,  meet me in mp
<jaded`> Toma- ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n\l
<shooters> !question > aakashpujara
<bruenig> aakashpujara, we don't support automatix
<Frogzoo> ajd17case: or easier to use smb4k
<aakashpujara> ok...that is fine...
<aakashpujara> where is skype on my computer
<aakashpujara> i only worked the pc's
<Toma-> jaded`: youre running 'dapper drake' :)
<bruenig> aakashpujara, how did you install skype?
<Flannel> aakashpujara: 'which [stuff] '  where [stuff]  is the executable
<aakashpujara> though ubuntu
<jaded`> okay whats that lol
<bruenig> aakashpujara, right but how?
<ajd17case> davef: Actually... the plot thickens. My share only had symlinks in it, and I just added a testdir, and that works fine. So I can't mount symlinks... ideas?
<aakashpujara> synaptic manager
<puff> Hrm.
<bruenig> !info skype
<aakashpujara> or gaim
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<AndYouAreWho> What is ACPI?
<aakashpujara> ok what about gaim
<aakashpujara> ?
<bruenig> aakashpujara, skype is not in the repositories, did you get the tar ball and extract it or what?
<shooters> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<puff> My laptop is running about ten degrees hotter - averaged 55 with spikes to 65 before, now averaging 75.
<AndYouAreWho> !
<aakashpujara> i think
<Flannel> aakashpujara: assuming skypes comand is "skype", type `which skype` and it'll tell you.  But *where* it is, doesnt usually matter.  Since its in your path
<puff> Ever since I isntalled feisty.
<Toma-> jaded`: you might want to simply use ndiswrapper, the broadcom solution will require compiling drivers from their website
<aakashpujara> i friend helped me
<AndYouAreWho> !acpi
<puff> I *think* the fan is running.
<aakashpujara> I just want to know where the files are saved
<aakashpujara> ?
<bruenig> aakashpujara, then it is where you extracted it, likely in opt where it should be
<LordLimecat> quick question, how big is considered big for a logfile?
<aakashpujara> please..thank you
<aakashpujara> so much for helping
<davef> ajd17case: There might be options in /etc/samba/smb.conf as to whether to follow simlinks.  Not sure.
<aakashpujara> how do I acess the opt?
<aakashpujara> access*
<jaded`> i dont know how to use ndiswrapper
<Flannel> !wifi | jaded`
<ubotu> jaded`: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> aakashpujara, cd /opt
<AndYouAreWho> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shooters> AndYouAreWho: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACPI
<bruenig> aakashpujara, or just open nautilus and go to /opt
<puff> aakashpujara: It sounds like you need to read up some introductry tutorials on using linux in general, ubuntu in particular.
<davef> Frogzoo:  Is smb4k something that can be automated into fstab then?
<non|linear> bruenig: i just hope these aren't like udev issues or something
<Araelius> ok here's my issue, I'm attempting to install 7.04 via the live disc and I currently use my HID-compliant Logitech 5000 Bluetooth Mouse and Keyboard set, when ubuntu is loading the mouse seems to work fine, but after it goes to the desktop I can't use either device, any ideas?
<Toma-> jaded`: for the simplest method, install 'ndisgtk' its a gui to help you setup ndiswrapper
<aakashpujara> ok...where is a good place to start
<aakashpujara> ?
<bruenig> non|linear, you don't appear to care at all, else a pastebin would be there and this would have already been solved
<jaded`> can i find that in synaptic
<non|linear> bruenig:  i've posted it 2 times
<jaded`> 3234
<jaded`> ops
<puff> aakashpujara: Well, you might be best off starting with some sort of book.  Which book, I don't know, because I'm not up on intro-level ubuntu books.
<aakashpujara> i basically want to get my firefox to open a file not thought mplayer but realplayer
<non|linear> didn't you see it?
<Toma-> jaded`: hopefully, yes
<bruenig> !prefix | non|linear
<non|linear> fsatb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21365/   blkid (as root cause not sure): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21366/
<ubotu> non|linear: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<jaded`> let me search real quic k
<aakashpujara> i can choose another application
<ajd17case> davef: Yea, there's a 'follow symlinks = yes' option, but it's actuall not working either
<aakashpujara> but I don't know where it is?
<non|linear> i just pasted it again, can you see it?
<aakashpujara> on the comp
<shooters> Araelius: Go see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/32415
<jaded`> nope didnt find it
<aakashpujara> is their I way I can search for it
<jaded`> guess i have to google it
<aakashpujara> it works fine...
<AndYouAreWho> Can you start installation from Console Mode?
<bruenig> non|linear, yeah, it is a good idea in a room of 1187 to prefix names
<bo7is> j #sirena
<bo7is> #sirena
<bruenig> non|linear, ok so in order, the /dev/sda7 is good?
<davef> ajd17case: Put a normal file in there to, just to make sure it's only symlinks it won't show?
<ajd17case> davef: Nevermind, the uid/gid trick did it (probably in conjunction with following symlinks). Thanks for your help!
<puff> aakashpujara: Ah, well, unfortuately you've put your finger on one of the most annoying things about ubuntu and linux in general, which is that people who make proprietary formats, like realplayer, seem to do their best to make it impossible to support those formats on open source.
<non|linear> bruenig: oh, sorry :P
<non|linear> yeap, ubuntu root
<aakashpujara> well it works if I download the fine
<aakashpujara> file*
<puff> aakashpujara: Try google:  ubuntu firefox realplayer mplayer
<aakashpujara> and then open it in realplayer
<non|linear> bruenig: yes, that's ubuntu
<aakashpujara> but I want to just open the file in realplayer
<davef> ajd17case: Glad I could.
<aakashpujara> that's all
<puff> aakashpujara: I'm afraid I've always had problems with that sort of thing, and it's usually not important enough to me that I take the time to sort it out.
<aakashpujara> everything works..I just can't find where any of the files are actually installed
<bruenig> non|linear, by the way that second paste was just another copy of your fstab
<aakashpujara> ic
<Frogzoo> davef: if you want to mount smb shares through fstab, use cifs (mount then calls mount.cifs)
<non|linear> bruenig: the strange thing is that sda7 (ubuntu) seems to be confusing itseld with sda6 in one folder
<bruenig> non|linear, ok so /dev/sda1 is good or is there problems there?
<aakashpujara> where is mplayer
<aakashpujara> installed
<puff> aakashpujara: From what I can tell, that's often true of the more technically advanced people here;  the more of a hardcore geek you are, the less time you have for toys liek realplayer, etc.
<aakashpujara> thanx
<non|linear> bruenig: aww bumr 1 sec
<puff> aakashpujara: "where"?  See, this question doesn't really make sense in linux.
<aakashpujara> i understand
<Toma-> jaded`: ndisgtk is infact in the dapper repositories. have you enabled universe and multiverse yet?
<puff> aakashpujara: At least, nto at your level.
<bruenig> aakashpujara, things are installed in a lot of places, do "dpkg -L mplayer" to see
<aakashpujara> i understand
<davef> Frogzoo: why that versus smbfs?
<puff> aakashpujara: Part of what makes Ubuntu so handy is that it has a whole, incredibly smart system for managing installs.
<aakashpujara> ok..thanx
<aakashpujara> thanx....
<bruenig> puff, pretty much every distro does
<Frogzoo> davef: simply cos mount doesn't understand smb, but does cifs, (see man mount)
<aakashpujara> i was also interested in installing beryl
<bruenig> !beryl | aakashpujara
<ubotu> aakashpujara: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<aakashpujara> but I had read that it is slightly difficult
<puff> aakashpujara: Don't worry about where the files are, at least not at your level, but rather worry about learning "package management" in linux (and ubuntu particularlly).
<non|linear> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21367/ (i alqays ctrl+c on accidnet)
<jaded`> Toma- its installed but i cant find it to use it
<puff> bruenig: Yeah, but they mostly suck, except for debian (and now ubuntu) :-).
<Necrodrako> im using ubuntu 7.04, my sound card jsut went awol, it wont show up in sound preferences, and wont play any dounds
<davef> Frogzoo: I've used smbfs for years.
<aakashpujara> meaning...
<Toma-> jaded`: hit alt+f2 then put this into the run box "gksudo ndisgtk"
<aakashpujara> like wine for instance...how does it actually work...
<bruenig> puff, I don't know, tgz is pretty good, simple at least
<aakashpujara> does it create a virtual machine
<aakashpujara> ?
<Toma-> jaded`: it probably has a menu entry somewhere in system prefs, but you only really need to run it once
<Frogzoo> davef: nice, so have I
<puff> aakashpujara: "package management" is the general phrase for the various ubuntu tools and systems (apt, aptitude, dpkg, the ubuntu repositories, distributions and releases, etc) that are used to manage installing applications on ubuntu.
<aakashpujara> thank you soo much puff for everything....
<puff> bruenig: tar/gzip?
<aakashpujara> ic...
<jaded`> Toma- it brings me to a screen where i nneed to located an inf file
<bruenig> non|linear, ok the first thing I would do since sda1 appears to be having trouble with uuid, is change it to /dev/sda1, like this (line 8) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21368/
<Necrodrako> im using ubuntu 7.04, my sound card just went awol, it wont show up in sound preferences, and wont play any sounds, can anyone help me
<bruenig> puff, tgz is slackware package
<aakashpujara> how would I manage these packages?
<puff> bruenig: AH, tar/gzip/make :-).
<Toma-> jaded`: fantastic. slap your driver disk in and choose your drivers .inf file
<Flannel> aakashpujara: synaptic is the usual Gnome GUI.  System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Toma-> jaded`: ahhhh.. laptop... did you get the drivers for the machine on a disk?
<Necrodrako> im using ubuntu 7.04, my sound card just went awol, it wont show up in sound preferences, and wont play any sounds, can anyone help me
<bruenig> puff, it is tarred but it is binary. It is like deb is just an ar archive with tarball inside of it
<puff> aakashpujara: Google on: ubuntu package management tutorial
<aakashpujara> ok
<aakashpujara> thanx
<jaded`> its all built into the gateway installation disk for reloading windows
<aakashpujara> bye
<puff> bruenig: Oh, this is somethign new?  Doesn't sound slack at all!
<puff> bruenig: But I'll bet it doesn't do dependency management...
<defcon> hey anyone know why my ubuntu all of a sudden stopped mounting my windows disk
<Toma-> jaded`: so its on the disk? can you fin the driver?
<defcon> how do I fix it
<Necrodrako> im using ubuntu 7.04, my sound card just went awol, it wont show up in sound preferences, and wont play any sounds, can anyone help me
<non|linear> bruenig:  OK.  (is this because it's not reporting UUID in blkid?)
<bruenig> puff, depends, you have gslapt which will do it, I use zenwalk which is derived from slackware and uses tgz but has its own package management repos through "netpkg" which tracks dependencies
<juxtaposition> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<puff> bruenig: Sounds like the rest of the world is catching up to debian finally.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<bruenig> non|linear, yeah, uuid is not necessary anyways, it is only there because in some weird circumstances it  is nice
<jaded`> i can look
<puff> bruenig: Don't get me wrong, I think it's a good thing :-).
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ragemax!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Toma-> ahh nm. sorry ops
<bruenig> puff, gentoo, rpms, they all do this
<puff>  bruenig: Okay, I gotta concentrate on this fan/heating thing before my laptop burns up.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Chirvo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Chirvo was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b q-t!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* q-t was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b userund!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* userund was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b darklard!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* darklard was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<puff> bruenig: AFAIK rpms don't manage dependencies.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b FunnyLookinHat!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<__mikem> people need to grow up
* FunnyLookinHat was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<shooters> defcon: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<bruenig> puff, I meant rpm distros
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<puff> bruenig: Though there are now apt-like systems for use with rpms.
<shooters> !pastebin > defcon
<puff> bruenig: And in fact there's now apt-for-redhat, for example.
<bruenig> puff, it isn't that hard, I could write package management system in bash that tracked dependencies, all you need is a small text file with dependencies listed and your good to go
<non|linear> Bruenig:  OK, and can i just comment out the old one with #?  or shoudl i take it out completely
<puff> bruenig: Yeah, but you need the dependencies.
<defcon> root@ion:/# cat /etc/fstab
<defcon> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<defcon> #
<defcon> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<defcon> #
<defcon> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<defcon> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<defcon> # Entry for /dev/sdb3 :
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<defcon> UUID=94457221-20f2-4234-b081-938025f4cab9 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<lathiat> bruenig: it's not that easy a problem ;)
<shooters> defcon: PASTEBIN
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<lexus_is250_awd> hi
<bruenig> puff, that is a matter of man hours, not a matter of coding though
<defcon> /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<defcon> root@ion:/#
<__mikem> LjL, people really need to grow up
<Toma-> LjL: ban that keylog jerk --> *!*@pool-141-150-252-184.pskn.east.verizon.net
<Frogzoo> defcon: aaarghhh
<jaded`> Toma- im looking
<Healot> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Healot> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RememberPOL> How can I get a list of available versions of a package able to be installed by apt-get?
<Healot> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<bruenig> lathiat, it really isn't that hard if you keep it simple, for instance gentoos portage is in bash and python
<Toma-> jaded`: cool. if you cant find it, just grab the drivers from your manufacturers website
<puff> bruenig: Ultimately, everything's a matter of time and energy, speaking of which, I better devote my time to figuring out this fan thing before my laptop's excess energy destroys it.
<shooters> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Frogzoo> RememberPOL: synaptic?
<bruenig> non|linear, just change it like I did in that link I sent you
<LjL> Toma-: he's been worse than banned, don't worry
<RememberPOL> Frogzoo: Doesn't that list just the latest version? (i'm talking about old versions)
<Toma-> ahh :>
<RememberPOL> (for downgrading)
<non|linear> breunig: ok just as u said, done
<Frogzoo> RememberPOL: right click - show version
<bruenig> non|linear, so /dev/sda6, what are you wanting there
<defcon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21369/
<bruenig> non|linear, oh I guess first I should ask with /dev/sda1, what permissions you wanted
<non|linear> well, mainly that it will mount on boot like the others
<non|linear> on sda1 i would like just read for everyone
<non|linear> bruenig: on sda1 i would like just read for everyone
<RememberPOL> Frogzoo: How about a command-line equivalent?
<bruenig> non|linear, (line 8), see the fmask and dmask options, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21370/
<cwillu_> lathiat:  so, NetworkManager, eh?  :)
<cwillu_> Okay, so killing and restarting NetworkManager made the connection come back, and then go away again after 99s.
<shooters> defcon: ok, pastebin the following values "sudo vol_id /dev/sda1" and "sudo vol_id /dev/sdb2"
<bruenig> non|linear, you need to delete the umask option and put those in
<defcon> ok
<somian[1] > What is up with System|Preferences|Main Menu ?
<aroo> somian[1]  what about it
<non|linear> OK, for each drive?
<Frogzoo> RememberPOL: wine show PACKAGE
<defcon> shooters, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21371/
<non|linear> bruenig: OK, for each drive?
<Frogzoo> RememberPOL: apt-cache show PACKAGE
<somian[1] > Trying to add categories (Progamming, System) to the main menu
<bruenig> non|linear, if you want read only for all users on all of those then yeah
<non|linear> bruenig:or just for sda1
<somian[1] > Strange strange unexplained behavior
<non|linear> bruenig: ok goptcha
<puff> Anybody know about /proc/acpi?
<somian[1] > If I check a box, it *unchecks itself* a couple seconds later
<aroo> somian[1] , I'm not psychic and I'm guessing no one else in here is, so you're going to have to state your problem if you want help
<bruenig> somian[1] , they have a development category, if you put it in the desktop file it will show up
<non|linear> bruenig: ok did that
<aroo> somian[1] , there are no check boxes in system-preferences
<somian[1] > Let's see if you read as well as you bitch, aroo.
<bruenig> non|linear, ok and now for the next one /dev/sda6
<puff> I've seen two different tutorials talk about using "echo somearg > /proc/acpi/ibm/something" to control bluetooth or the fan speed, but I get "permission denied" ( whether or not I use sudo).
<aroo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<aroo> somian[1] , which submenu within the main menu are you talking about?
<somian[1] > aroo, you are a channel troll and you are going on /ignore right now.
<islan> is /dev/cdrom ever called anything else?
<somian[1] > Take a break from IRC and (re?)learn proper behavior.
<cwillu_> puff, you need to sudo -s, and then do the echo command
<shooters> defcon: pastebin "ls -lh /media"
<puff> islan: Hm, /media/?
<aroo> I guess that's what I get for trying to help
<islan> puff, I'll go take a look
<bruenig> somian[1] , for instance, here is what my geany.desktop file looks like which is an IDE, and it is by itself in a development menu, Categories=Application;GTK;Development;IDE;
<somian[1] > Try a shrink to get rid of your delusions about what "helping" is.
<gooch> i just installed amsn under feisty fawn and when I run it it fails trying to install tls
<sear_yoda> has anyone ever had the problem of firefox and thunderbird not starting? i get the "Starting firefox..." taskbar item, but then nothing happens
<defcon> shooters, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21372/
<cwillu_> puff, > lines don't work the same from sudo
<bruenig> sear_yoda, start it in terminal and see what it says
<somian[1] > Helping is not starting fights with people, not even letting them finish typing before starting to bitch at them.
<defcon> thnx
<defcon> :)
<RememberPOL> Frogzoo: Again, that just lists the latest version, not available older versions (for downgrading) :|
<sear_yoda> bruenig, it doesn't say anything, just goes back to the command prompt
<islan> puff, hm, nope, that's not on there
<somian[1] > In short, being an IRC troll.
<Frogzoo> RememberPOL: shows older versions for me...
<puff> cwillu_: Ah, thanks, I'll try that.
<Frogzoo> RememberPOL: eg: apt-cache show wine | less
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<somian[1] > Anyone in here who can support, not just talk about support?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b FunnyLookinHat!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<puff> sear_yoda: Check the process list (ps -ef | fgrep firefox) and see if the process is out there.
<Frogzoo> RememberPOL: remember that older versions are kept in the same repository, you'll need a repo hosting the older version
<RememberPOL> ..
<RememberPOL> Version: 0.9.33-0ubuntu1
<Frogzoo> RememberPOL: remember that older versions are NOT kept in the same repository, you'll need a repo hosting the older version
<shooters> defcon: try "sudo mount /media/sda1" and pastebin the output
<non|linear> what year was the first ubuntu
<defcon> ok
<sear_yoda> puff, sometimes firefox-bin is in the process list, using ~14MB of memory, and sometimes it's not
<taime1> to install the ati driver, do i need to actually download and instal? i guess i thought the restricted drivers manager took care of that
<Sam_> hehey
<gooch> anyone know the best way to install tls module so amsn will actually start?
<Sam_> can anyone help me steup a vpn either POPTOP or ... openvpn whatever works doesnt ammter but someone that can hemp me
<defcon> shooters, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21373/
<puff> cwillu_: Ah, that worked.  Now to see if it cools off the machine. Hm.
<puff> Has anybody seen a situation where enabling bluetooth cranked up the heat?
<puff> I can't tell is the bluetooth enabling is causal or just coincidental.
<chamunks>  /join #phpbb
<somian[1] > Trying to add categories (Programming, System) to the main menu ...
<Frogzoo> taime1: restricted drivers manager should work for ATI proprietary driver
<somian[1] > If I check a box, it *unchecks itself* a couple seconds later
<Sam_> aynone
<madcat`> hey
<jramsey> i decided to try kde; so kubuntu is now active; is there an easy way to go back to default gnome ubuntu?
<bruenig> somian[1] , probably should run it as root
<Sam_> can anyone help me setup a vpn server, whatever is better POPTOp or openvpn
<somian[1] > Has anyone else seen anything like that? Fiesty.
<Sam_> whichi is better to use, i want it for windows an linux computers
<bruenig> jramsey, pick what you want to boot into at login
<Frogzoo> somian[1] : are there any programs under that subcategory? maybe it's being removed due to emptiness
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jramsey> bruenig, will try now txs
* bruenig has only ever seen a development menu
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ragemax!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<Jordan_U> jramsey, Yes, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop --auto-remove
<Sam_> yeah
<jramsey> Jordan_U, will that reenable gnome on boot?
<bruenig> Jordan_U, trick: sudo apt-get autoremove
<non|linear> bruenig: i want read write execute for all users on all the other drives (is that umask=0007?)... not sure if you're waitin gfor me to read-only or not :P
<cjae> do I need to use hdparm with the whole sda thing??
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Yea, but then there is no tab completion
<bruenig> non|linear, umask=000
<non|linear> k
<chamunks> anyone have any phpbb experience and now how to run BetterSMTP.mod
<non|linear> bruenig: k
<chamunks> I have no idea how to run a .mod file :S
<cjae> do I need to use hdparm with the whole sda thing??
<Jordan_U> jramsey, Yes, you can also use Gnome while KDE is installed by switching the "session" at the login window ( kdm / gdm )
<bruenig> non|linear, so do you have something like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21374/
<Sean_F> anyone know if the Xi-Fi Fatal1ty will work with ubuntu fiesty fawn?
<somian[1] > Frogzoo: that's a rational guess, but those categories have pkgs added to them; I've installed a lot of stuff using Synaptic
<madcat`> is it possible to create a "custom" linux distro based on Ubuntu?  I pretty much just want to change the graphics/name on the installer so it looks like we made it ourself, to avoid asinine IT rules that are applying to systems IT shouldn't touch (like the systems designed by engineering for stuff like data acquistion)
<shooters> defcon: do a backup of your /etc/fstab and copy/paste the one located at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21375/
<Sam_> so canyone help me witt my VpnZ
<somian[1] > One exmaple of something I cannot get to via the Main Menu is HPLIP.
<somian[1] > example *  :)
<defcon> shooters, ok
<non|linear> bruenig: for the parts i (you) changed, yeap!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Chirvo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<bruenig> non|linear, ok so should be good, sudo umount all of the ones we edited and then do "sudo mount -a" and see if it good
<non|linear> ok
<jramsey> Jordan_U, sry but i get "E: Sense auto is not understood, try true or false" when I run the sudo cmd
<non|linear> bruenig: k hold on
<DARKGuy> chamunks: if I'm not mistaken, you have to read the .mod file and do what the file says... it has a syntax to guide you on what to modify, create or delete in the phpbb documentation
<shooters> defcon: after try "sudo mount /dev/sda1" and pastebin the output
<somian[1] > bruenig: I could try that. Any idea what the commandline would be to get to that config?
<defcon> ok
<Jordan_U> jramsey, Are you sure you typed "--auto-remove" with no spaces?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, thanks a tonne
<DARKGuy> chamunks: welcome
<bruenig> somian[1] , maybe gksudo alacarte
<somian[1] > Fiesty prerelease didn't have this problem
<somian[1] > alacarte, ok, thanks
<defcon> shooters, no output
<non|linear> bruenig: Ok, did it, but get this error for sda6 (problem drive): mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/CEEE-A9AE does not exist
<non|linear> .  I also get this error at boot
<shooters> defcon: that means the mount was successful?
<defcon> let me check
<defcon> hehe
<GAPeach> Don't know if this has been asked before, but I had trouble finding this particular problem on the forums.
<jramsey> Jordan_U, yeah i just entered it again; first time i cut/paste from ur cmd then i manually entered it
<reanjr> Hi, having problems getting the Ubuntu disc to boot.  Locks up after hitting Start or Install Ubuntu, disc spins, but no lights on the drive flash
<Jordan_U> madcat`, Yes, it's not too difficult either if you know what a chroot is, you can just mount the liveCD squashfs, choot into it, then make a new liveCD with the new modified squashfs
<GAPeach> My younger brother installed Ubuntu v. 7.04 from a CD.
<non|linear> bruenig: or shold i delete uuid  and replace with sda6?
<bruenig> non|linear, right
<Jordan_U> jramsey, Are you using Dapper?
<bruenig> change
<bobjonessss> mmm quick question. Ive got a domain say www.bob.com which forwards to my public ip to a server internally with a portforward on my router.  Is there a way to access www.bob.com internally by adding something to dns?
<GAPeach> It works fine, but he dual-booted it with Windows XP SP2.
<jramsey> Jordan_U, yes
<Flannel> !enter | GAPeach
<ubotu> GAPeach: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<non|linear> bruenig:  k, sorry didn't check that in pastebincause thought i didn't have to change it lol
<Jordan_U> jramsey, that command is not available in Dapper :(
<GAPeach> Sorry about that.
<preaction> bobjonessss: use the network manager to add the IP to Known Hosts, or add the address to /etc/hosts
<junior> alow
<jramsey> Jordan_U, good reason to upgrade i guess txs
<bruenig> non|linear, yeah i didn't know it was saying that, you can always switch those out
<owh> Greetings. Is there a way that I can ssh into a machine and have the local user watch (and record) what I'm doing, so they can learn from the experience?
<junior> alguem brasilerio?
<owh> VNC is not an option.
<Flannel> GAPeach: it's just hard for us to respond to questions that are spread out over a few minutes.  One line is best
<shooters> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Flannel> !br | junior
<ubotu> junior: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<somian[1] > bruenig: No, being root didn't change the malfunction!
* somian[1]  boggles
<Jordan_U> jramsey, It won't work for packages you installed pre upgrade though :(
<junior> to perdido aqui
<defcon> shooters, thankyou so much :)
<reanjr> owh: ~/.bash_history keeps a record of everything your typing at the terminal.  It's a start
<madcat`> Jordan_U: I *used* to know what chroot is ;)  squashfs?
<shooters> defcon: then do "sudo mount /dev/sdb2" and hopefully it should mount without any problems
<bruenig> somian[1] , what are you trying to do exactly, edit the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications if you want it to work for sure
<shooters> defcon: np
<non|linear> bruenig: K, sda6 mounted!  but i should try a reboot to confirm
<ethercat> owh: I believe screen will allow you to do that
<owh> shooters: Funnily enough, I have that man page open, but I cannot determine how I can have two users attached.
<xzcvczx> is anyone using dpap?
<Jordan_U> jramsey, You can get the same effect in dapper by installing / removing using aptitude instead of apt
<bruenig> non|linear, reboot does that
<defcon> shooters, will these automount? and why do you think this happened
<somian[1] > Trying to add categories (Programming, System) to the main menu, bruenig
<bruenig> somian[1] , are you trying to move applications to those categories?
<bimberi> somian[1] : new menus don't appear until they have enabled entries within them
<Boshi> why does the sound get shitty when i raise the volume in vlc?
<jramsey> Jordan_U, ahh a magic control file is created with the latest that isn't with dapper; ok so is there another way to get kubuntu uninstalled ... ahh i just saw ur response ok
<owh> reanjr: The bash log would cover the recording part of the interaction, but not the watching.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b darklard!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<GAPeach> Okay, I'll start over. Sorry about that. My younger brother installed Ubuntu 7.04. It's a dual-boot setup with Windows XP SP2. Ubuntu works great, but while Windows XP is listed in GRUB, whenever he or I try to boot into it, it will say it  is loading, then nothing happens after a few minutes.
<owh> ethercat: Do you know how I can have two people connected to the same screen?
<somian[1] > Main Menu being the flydown when you click "Applications" in (Gnome) Ubuntu in the corner.
<non|linear> bruenig: oh that's essentially same as reboot?  great!!! thank you so much, i've been worrying/putting that off for over a week!
<RememberPOL> okay say I want to downgrade vnc4server to version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu1 ....how might I do this?
<bruenig> somian[1] , if there is nothing in a category, it doesn't show up, so you have to put something in it
<ethercat> owh: I am looking for a link for you now
<tovella> owh: i've used screen to multiplex screens, but will it actually allow a remote user to see what ur doing?
<non|linear> bruenig: it would've taken another week more if i had to do it by myself, athanks!!!!
<owh> ethercat: Tah.
<shooters> defcon: they should automount, mount wasn't able to recognize the UUID specified in /etc/fstab, I removed the UUID for those 2 drives and replaced them with their /dev equivalents... I should work without any problems now
<owh> tovella: That I don't know, hence my question :)
<somian[1] > bruenig: Add/Remove ... under Applications?
<shooters> *it
<preaction> tovella: you can set up a multi-cast screen using the -X switch (if i remember correctly, read the manpage)
<illriginal> Hey guys, I'm trying to install this windows program that mods discs for ps2... but for some reason when it opens the shadow becomes the foreground and not the background. Is there anything I can do to view this program?...
<ethercat> owh: it looks like this link has the info you need http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6340
<bruenig> somian[1] , no, are you trying to put a particular program under these new categories
<defcon> shooters, thanks again, you rock ;)
<tovella> preaction: that sounds really cool - so i could use it to teach my god son.
* owh clicks
<ethercat> owh: just do a search on that page for 'multiple users'
<owh> Tah
<bruenig> somian[1] , like do you have something installed that you want to go in the programming submenu you are trying to create or not?
<somian[1] > bruenig: I have numerous applications installed and checked under each category that i am trying to add to the Main Menu
<madcat`> actually... I wonder if I could just change the theme for X and what shows up when you check the version, and call it good enough
<bruenig> somian[1] , ok you are trying to move them from other categories?
<Jordan_U> jramsey, You can also just get somebody with a vanilla dapper to apt-get install kubuntu ( then say no as you just want the list of packages, they wouldn't actually need to install them ) and then apt-get remove <list of packages>
<wiseelben> what are the disadvantages of buying a Dell computer now (before dell officially supports Ubuntu) if I am going to put ubuntu on it myself? I SHOULD have access to all the tools/drivers that dell writes (if any) right?
<somian[1] > bruenig: What I am trying to do is not comlicate dat ll. It is a fundamental operation og the desktop gui.
<somian[1] > of the*
<ethercat> owh: that article actually kind of leaves you hangin but will point you in the right direction
<somian[1] > Sorry for the typos.
<gooch> anyone know how to fix an error when starting amsn where it can't tls?
<owh> Hmm, ethercat, that's got some setuid root fun:(
<somian[1] > bruenig: It's a real malfunction.
<Sam_> anyone here good with vpn
<bruenig> somian[1] , I am trying to figure out whether or not these applications are already in the menu and that you are trying to move them to this new subcategory or if they don't exist at all. Be cooperative, this isn't that hard
<LuisGMarine> Hello I'm trying to install Doom 3 , but it gives me an error that I don't have write permissions to /usr/local?
<Frogzoo> wiseelben: I would assume Dell will preconfigure things to match their standard build
<somian[1] > bruenig: Just trying to do what i said. Not trying to move anything,. Just trying to get the Main Menu to show categories besides the limited list it started with.
<LuisGMarine> I thought /usr was owned by the user, not root?
<loco_aullador> Hi anybody knows what does the pakage rssh molly-guard? is some kind of security pakage for ssh?
<darklard> My laptop starts getting REALLY hot anyone with a clue on this one or a link?
<Jordan_U> wiseelben, No, the computers they sell now are not guareteed to have Linux drivers, and they Dell will probably not be releasing drivers for current hardware but choosing hardware for thier future comps that have linux drivers already
<somian[1] > bruenig: I am being extremely cooperative, but running out of hope.
<Frogzoo> Sam_: there's howtos about the net - just google linux vpn
<preaction> tovella: looks like it's the -x switch, but i've not tested what will happen when you're both on the same window of screen at the same time
<bruenig> somian[1] , it will not show a category with no applications in it. It won't show empty menus. So you have to put something in these new subcategories for it to work is what I and others have told you
<mirak> hi
<somian[1] > bruenig: You are grasping at straws because you don't believe that this malfunction could occur.
<Chirvo> gooch: Check if you have installed tcltls
<mirak> when I change fbset timings I get an error : ioctl FBIOPUT_VSCREEBINFO: Invalid argument
<owh> preaction: Aha, there is a multiuser on|off mode, not with -X, but it's there.
<somian[1] > bruenig: And how many times do i have to tell you that there are entries in each of these categories?
<gooch> chirvo: lemme try
<owh> Thanks all.
<bruenig> somian[1] , how can there be entires in categories that don't exist?
<tri3axe> 8800gtx is running hot..78C  and fan speed is at minimum..and i have no idea how to turn it up in ubuntu..Halp!
<tovella> preaction: thanks - i'll have to do some checking on it.
<somian[1] > bruenig: Is it my fault you aren't reading? Is that what means "cooperative" That if I don't repeat myself 3 0 times I am not being cooperative?
<aroo> It's like watching a trainwreck
<wiseelben> Jordan_U: so you are saying that dell might release new hardware with their ubuntu options?
<darklard> tri3axe: I have same problem!
<aroo> I tried helping somian[1]  but he screamed at me and called me a troll
<somian[1] > Ok, Bugyy Ubuntu and no help on #ubuntu. Blogged.
<Toma-> tri3axe: nvclock can control fan speed, not sure it the 8xxx series up supported yet
<somian[1] > Bye.
<bruenig> somian[1] , you can't be asking me how to create a category and then at the same time say that there are programs in these categories, you see where the problem is on my part
<reanjr> LuisGMarine: no /usr/local is for user stuff that is only specific to the local installation, but can only be written by root
<Boshi> why does the sound get shitty when i raise the volume in vlc?
<darklard> Toma: maybe that's why the nVidia drivers aren't workin' well
<craigbass1976> Maybe I'm screwing this up, but I fire up amule, have the appropriate ports open I think on my firewall, and can't get a list of servers.   The bunny just keeps goin, and going, and going...
<tri3axe> nvclock where do i get that?
<craigbass1976> !amule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LuisGMarine> reanjr: yeah , I just dug something else on google.  Apperently people use the sudo command for the installer, I thought it was some bug with AMD64
<gooch> chirvo: what does "tcltls set to manual installed." mean?
<darklard> tri3axe system > administration > synaptic package manager
<Jordan_U> wiseelben, Or use current hardware but make sure that the combination of hardware they use is all harware with open source drivers, IE they won't use ATi cards but use their current intel cards instead
<Toma-> tri3axe: its in the repositories, but you might need to get the 0.8beta2 version from their website
<lontra> hi i have a quick question ... i was using ubuntu but my synaptics touch pad was essentially useless because whenever i was downloading at a fast speed or using update-manager or run apt it would jump all over the screen or crash.  now i'm using debian and the synaptics mouse works great but i have other issues.  i am curious if this is an easy problem to fix in ubuntu.
<jramsey> Jordan_U, txs for ur help i'll just change to gnome on login (it's the default now)
<reanjr> Anyone know of workarounds to get a F.F. install disc to boot?  It locks up after hitting start...
<wiseelben> Jordan_U: right, I see what you mean. I'm looking at a laptop with an integrated card anyways (and wireless, etc seems to be workable after searching the forums) so I think i'll just get it now.
<Jordan_U> lontra, You can use the same *source* package from debian on Ubuntu, that should solve your problem with Ubuntu, there is probably another fix also ( note you *cannot* use the binary .deb, only the source package )
<non|linear> bruenig: one thing tho, now sda6 and sda7 (file system) are unknown:unknown and read-only for everyone... the other 2 drives OK tho
<Chirvo> gooch, dunno. Go and open a console and type "apt-get install --reinstall tcltls"
<Chirvo> gooch, That will reinstall the package.
<gooch> chirvo: yeah that's what im trying now....it said it was also gonna remove amsn which might be a good thing
<bimberi> It's unfortunate when people come here, don't communicate effectively, and then blame others for it
<GAPeach> I can't boot into Windows XP anymore. It's listed on GRUB, but all it displays is a message saying "Starting Up", then nothing happens. How can I fix this?
<aroo> bimberi, such is life
<non|linear> bruenig: and posted current fstab if you're still interested http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21377/
<Flannel> GAPeach: What partition is XP on?
<bruenig> non|linear, looks good
<Chirvo> gooch, weird. Are you using the aMSN package included in Ubuntu or a external one?
<GAPeach> Flannel, do you mean the C: drive?
<Flannel> GAPeach: not quite.  Do you know which physical harddrive its on?  (primary master, primary slave, secondary master/slave?)
<lontra> Jordan_U, well i just got one of my main problems fixed in debian ... so i might just stay with it ...
<gooch> chirvo: i used automatix....never given me any problem before
<GAPeach> Flannel, it's on the primary master.
<non|linear> bruenig:  Ok, if fstab is OK, why are sda7 and sda6 giving no owners and read-only?  and won't let me change as su or root, to any owner or group
<Jordan_U> lontra, Debian is certainly high on my list of favorite distros :)
<Chirvo> gooch, If I werw you I would let apt-get to resolve the dependencies problem. I would remove aMSN, install tcltls and then reinstall amsn. But I insist, this is weird. :-)
<Flannel> !automatix | gooch, Chirvo
<ubotu> gooch, Chirvo: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lontra> Jordan_U, i just wish all my buttons worked in debian like they do in ubuntu
<Chirvo> were*
<Flannel> GAPeach: hmm.  You mind pastebinning your sources.list? (/boot/grub/sources.list open in a text editor, paste it into pastebin)
<kishan> Hi i noticed a problem wheni am shutting down i see POWERNOWDs AIL is it a problemED   a
<trix`G> quick question, I've been running kubuntu just fine for a long time now, but about 5 minutes ago I plugged in a big TV through S-Vid and booted up my system.  The TV worked great during bootup (clone mode) but as soon as X started, POOF no TV.  How do I get it back?
<Jordan_U> lontra, You can probably use the config files from Ubuntu in Debian
<GAPeach> Flannel: I can not do that right now. I'm posting on another computer
<lontra> Jordan_U, do you know what would control brigthness or cpu frequency handling?  i've got a lenovo 3000 n100
<kishan> si see powernowd as failed when i am shuting down is there a problem
<gooch> chirvo and ubotu: i just reinstalled and am getting the same error when trying to run.....it wants to install tls and fails.....you're probably right....a reinstall might be easier
<non|linear> bruenig:  also, in hardware info util, i have two sda6 now, one is /media/sda6 and one is /media/Resource
<non|linear> bruenig: maybe i needa reboot
<tri3axe> Toma how do i start the gui nvclock when i have installed it?
<RememberPOL> seriously i need to downgrade vnc4server.... :|
<RememberPOL> E: Version '4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu1' for 'vnc4server' was not found
<Chirvo> A complete reinstall because of a dependencies problem? That's against my religion :-)
<bimberi> non|linear: bruenig has quit.  Yes try a reboot
<Toma-> tri3axe: run 'nvclock_gtk'
<foxiness>  hi, on openoffice i can not see the LTR and RTL even if it selected other button get visible ?
<Toma-> tri3axe: dont expect great things.
<non|linear> bimberi; k thnx
<|mdkaneda55|> RememberPOL: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu1.6.06
<|mdkaneda55|> go snag it there, uninstall the one u dont want, and force that one in
<tri3axe> Toma there is no fan control in the gui
<RememberPOL> mdkaneda55: ...source?
<Toma-> tri3axe: never said there was :D read the man pages on nvclock
<RememberPOL> i just want the binary
<jah13> Hello?
<mdkaneda55> well atleast i found something for ya, u can build it.. not that tricky.. =) hehe
<jah13> Can someone help me with beryl?...
<jah13> Hello???
<RememberPOL> thx
<cjae> Hi I have a question about pata and my chipset the limitations for recording
<RememberPOL> I found it http://librarian.launchpad.net/2970186/vnc4server_4.1.1%2Bxorg1.0.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb :)
<darklard> my laptop is running REALLY hot anyone know about this in 7.04
<geokeratz_> jah13> hello.don't ask to ask, just ask
<tri3axe> roger@nixbox:~$ nvclock -f -F 100
<tri3axe> Error: Your card doesn't support fanspeed adjustments!
<burnerx> where can i go to install some extra fonts
<tri3axe> gah!!
<burnerx> traditional chinese to be exact
<taime1> burnerx:  all ttf fonts are okay
<mdkaneda55> RememberPOL: awesome =) no need to waste time building it then i guess
<burnerx> oh okay
<burnerx> where would i place it ?
<Toma-> wheres the best place to ask about bugs?
<taime1> in your .fonts folder
<Toma-> tri3axe: are you certain its running that hot?
<tri3axe> temp sensor in nvidia controlpamel says that
<Toma-> tri3axe: what does nvclock -i say about the temp?
<tri3axe> and i know the fan is at minimum
<tri3axe> Toma nvclok dosent report any temps
<Toma-> tri3axe: no 'Sensor Info' box?
<owh> preaction: In fact you were correct. screen -x for the second login does what I need. Thanks!
<tri3axe> nope
<Toma-> tri3axe: what version of nvlock are you using?
<geokeratz_> Hey, I have a Sony-Ericsson mobile and I think I have deleted some hidden files in it's memory-card. So, it is not automounted whenever I connect it to my PC. What can I do for that? I have to boot in winXP now every time I want to store a file in the card. Any suggestions?
<kassah-lappy> is there a way to see if ubuntu has detected my modem?
<tri3axe>  NVClock 0.8(Beta2)
<Toma-> tri3axe: ahh ok.
<Toma-> tri3axe: heres an interesting read http://www.opencompositing.org/viewtopic.php?f=31&p=1830&sid=cd4a233bf4f025867fe2efaa54f85de2
<mdkaneda55> kassah-lappy: system > administration > network, if it's listed in there, and u can configure & connect, chances are, its all good =) hehe. or u can do "lspci" in terminal and if its in the output, ur all good
<Sam_> hey can anyone help me with poptop setup
<Sam_> >>>????
<kassah-lappy> mdkaneda55: it's listed in my network... couldn't find it in lspci output... and unfortunately i don't have a phone line to connect with... (I will when I'm out in the middle of nowhere)
<tri3axe> Toma yay..nice
<owh> Sam_: I'm flummoxed. Any particular reason you're asking about a caravan here?
<Sam_> poptop?
<Sam_> its a vpn server
<meezyfuh> how do i join .001 .002 .003 etc files?
<tri3axe> Toma ..but..is it possible to fetc the cvs somwhere?
<owh> ROTFL
<non|linear> bimeri: (i think?)... just to report back, i did a reboot and things are basically perfect now!!! jsut a couple of minor permissoins probs that i can do in 2 secs.. thanks breundi again for me!
<RememberPOL> /m quintin hey
<Toma-> tri3axe: of course.
<Sam_> i need help with it , i have it running, but i need help getting computers on my local network to go in it
<RememberPOL> does anyone have experience setting up xrdp?
<Sam_> its on linux  server but my comps are linuX!
<owh> Sam_: Ah, you're talking about a: pptpd - PoPToP Point to Point Tunneling Server
<Sam_> yeah
<Sam_> using it as a VPN
<Toma-> tri3axe: http://nvclock.cvs.sourceforge.net/nvclock/nvclock/
<mdkaneda55> hmm. does anyone who doesn't have a dialup modem know if "Modem Connection" will even be listed in network settings if none is detected? i would assume if its in there it's working... but if ur going to the middle of nowhere, better not take any chances...
<Sam_> need help getting windows computesr to go on that vpn so when im other places i can acess my windows computers
<Sam_> !
<owh> Sam_: If I wasn't in the middle of a dist upgrade I'd try to give you a hand.
<meezyfuh> can anyone tell me how to combine files that are split via file.001 file.002 etc?
<Sam_> ok
<Sam_> well
<tri3axe> to badd the forum dosent work on http://www.linuxhardware.org/nvclock/
<Sam_> will you be done in like
<loco_aullador> Hello anyone knows a different port than 22 for ssh? i'd like to change it for security reasons but i dont know which port i can put instead of 22
<tri3axe> Toma ok thanks
<Sam_> 1 hour
<Falstius> meezyfuh: probably unrar, but that's just a guess.
<eternaljoy> whats it mean when it says 1.5Mbps? whats that in KB/s?
<Sam_> when your done come here #poptop
<TasteeWheat> loco_aullador: you can pick any open port
<kassah-lappy> mdkaneda55: will look... don't think my desktop has a modem...
<Sam_> can you do that owh
<Frogzoo> emacs in a terminal window used to jump words using 'ctrl + arrow' key combo, now inserts ";5C" - must be something simple to fix
<meezyfuh> Falstius: it's a rar file split file.rar.001 file.rar.002, etc
<ppj> Are the x64 ubuntu installs compatible with most applications nowadays?
<owh> Sam_: Hmm, at this stage I'm thinking no, not in an hour, but I could not say. I'll see what I can do. No guarantees. You might want to have a google around before hand.
<kassah-lappy> mdkaneda55: it's there on my desktop which doesn't have a modem
<Frogzoo> meezyfuh: just  point unrar at the first one, it will pick up the rest
<Sam_> ok
<Sam_> thxs for the heads up
<meezyfuh> ok lemme try
<mdkaneda55> kassah-lappy: mine's onboard, in lspci output it's listed as: 00:0b.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems LT WinModem (rev 02)
<antum> Hi, Can anyone help me with this Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/51519
<tri3axe> Toma wich file should i download?  they all seem kinda old
<kassah-lappy> mdkaneda55: don't get anything on a grep -i modem or winmodem
<Falstius> meezyfuh: run unrar on the first file and it should find the rest automatically.
<meezyfuh> it says it's not a RAR archive.
<Frogzoo> has anyone tried getting hal to mount CF cards with the 'noatime' option?
<antum> The one solution I've found is: http://tvtool.info/go.htm?http://tvtool.info/english/dummy_e.htm but that may take awhile for me to do, is there some way to fool ubuntu into thinking it has a monitor attached without making one of these?
<meezyfuh> isn't there a copy option? or am i thinking of windows?
<geokeratz_> ppj> no. unfortunately not. I'm running firefox32 now to have all the java and flash things when browsing. (that's a simple example)
<owh> Sam_: Google for pptpd howto gave all kinds of good material.
<Sam_> kk thxxs owh
<Pokit> I've been trying to get xgl/bery to work. but not matter what I do, i end up getting a white cube.  any clues?  i'm using ati radeon x1800 and amd64
<ppj> geokeratz_, ugh.
<Toma-> tri3axe: id say (and this might or might not work) get the /src/nclock.c file and swap it with the 0.8beta2 you have
<ppj> I just burnt x64
<geokeratz_> ppj> :)
<ppj> My last CD too
<ppj> heh
<Falstius> meezyfuh: copy what?  Its possible your rar file is corrupted.  Or meant to be a virus on a windows system.
<RememberPOL> antum: sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RememberPOL> edit the kernel section add  video=radeonfb:ignore_edid
<meezyfuh> Falstius: it's like someone made a single rar file and split it up.
<Mike> Hi, I am very new to linux. I will be putting it on my old Tecra 8000 laptop first. What version should I use?
<antum> RememberPOL thanks! I'll try that out...
<meezyfuh> if you had several text files for instance, and wanted to combine them into one, how would you do it?
<datrigg> ok I have a major problem - every time my computer seems to slow down into acpi sleep mode, I cannot make ubuntu wake up to my desktop, I keep having to restart. Is this video related?
* genii thinks about pesky Apple power switches for the computer that look like they just turn off the monitor
<Falstius> meezyfuh: you would use cat.  cat file1 file2 file3 > big_file
<kassah-lappy> mdkaneda55: http://pastebin.ca/494099
<Frogzoo> Mike: if you've got > 256meg, feisty & you're away
<sgrove> is pidgin in the ubuntu repositories yet?
<Fructose> If I have a widescreen monitor and an ATI X1300 and just installed Feisty, what's the best course of action to get 3d acceleration and widescreen resolutions? Is there any way without manually modifying xorg.conf?
<Flannel> sgrove: no.  Pigdin will be in gutsy
<genii> !info pigdin
<ubotu> Package pigdin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sgrove> ;_;
<meezyfuh> Falstius: tanks let me try this
<mboman> how does the /usr/src/modules/ structure work?
<Smackeddown> anyone know if there is an apt-get for JRE ???
<sgrove> awell, I just like the colors anyway
<Falstius> meezyfuh: but I'd be really surprised if someone did that considering that rar is almost exclusively used to make multiple part archives.
<Mike> It has only got 196 of ram:(
<Flannel> !java | Smackeddown
<ubotu> Smackeddown: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<genii> sgrove there is still GAIM2 :)
<tri3axe> Toma ok..i have the file..but where should i put it? i have no clue where the orginal nvclock is stored
<Flannel> Mike: Get the alternate CD to install
<Sam_> wait i got aquestion
<meezyfuh> Falstius: some people are stupid. he might have just made a single rar and used jsplit or something.
<sgrove> heh, true, true
<Fructose> Is there a better channel for support/getting noticed?
<Flannel> Mike: but, Ubuntu will work, Xubuntu will work as well, and faster.  But alternate CDs are what you want
<Toma-> tri3axe: hohoho. if only it was that easy. you need to compile it. id say you should 'checkout' the cvs
<datrigg> fructose: not really
<Sam_> for vpn use, so if i want to acess my comptuer at diff location. Before i leave i need that computer connected to the vpn. Then whe n iget to that location i need to login to the vpn and then teh computer will be ther?
<Flannel> Fructose: youve waited a *whole* minute.  don't start complaining just yet
<Smackeddown> TY
<kassah-lappy> mdkaneda55: this is wierd... I'm used to at least something showing up as unknown or a name
<burnerx> where do i add my new fonts to ??
<Fructose> Flannel: I've asked before.
<sgrove> oh damn, gutsy isn't out until oct
<Mike> Flannel: can you give me a link to the alternate CD download
<Flannel> Mike: for xubuntu or ubuntu?
<Pokit> im getting the error "./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 178: dpkg-architecture: not found
<Pokit> Error: unsupported architecture:
<Pokit> "  and have no clue why. i'm running x64, and those are x64 drivers..
<mdkaneda55> kassah-lappy: not sure, but i gotta go. hopefully someone else can help. sorry. hope i was atleast a lil help, hehe.
<Flannel> Mike: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Flannel> Mike: thats got links on the top, if you want Xubuntu
<Fructose> Flannel: And how often do you see people wait over a minute for an initial response?
<kassah-lappy> mdkaneda55: thanks for the help =)
<Fructose> Flannel: And actually get help?
<Boshi> Can't play music in Rythmbox
<t94xr> would Publisher files work in Scribus?
<Flannel> Fructose: Plenty.  Theres 1200 people here.  Just because you don't get answered immediately doesn't mean you wont.
<Mike> You say Xubuntu will be faster, so that is the way I will go.
<irotas> question .. what TERM works best at the console? i have mine set to 'xterm', but nano doesn't render properly at all
<irotas> don't know what other options ubuntu supports
<tri3axe> Toma ok, thanks..ill google for cvs a little.. but is there any other files i need for this to work?
<Boshi> Can't play music in Rythmbox
<Boshi> it gives a error
<Toma-> tri3axe: really, youll need the whole cvs.
<Pokit> is there an easy way to solve the "white cube" problem with beryl? ati card
<Mike> Flannel: thanks for your help -Mike
<dennisa>  anyone know if the promise fasttrak sx4000 series raid contollers work with fiesty
<Boshi> The MIME type of the file could not be identified
<DerekS> so i have a flashcard with nothing on it, but it is showing up as having 167kb full
<DerekS> err
<DerekS> 167mb used
<DerekS> how do i check what is on it and removei t?
<meezyfuh> Falstius: the cat worked, thank you so much!!
<vector> server irc.starchat.net
<tri3axe> Toma and what files is that? hehe.. ive only downloaded nvclock.c
<Falstius> meezyfuh: if you know the person who did it, tell them they're an idiot :)
<meezyfuh> Falstius: will do :P
<Toma-> tri3axe: you need to get cvs. hold on a sec
<Falstius> DerekS: try ls -la /media/disk
<Falstius> DerekS: there is probably a .Trash folder.
<DerekS> Falstius: negatory
<Falstius> DerekS: that stinks.
<DerekS> is there a scandisk type utility
<Waddledee> Hey, can someone help me figure out why Ubuntu isn't starting for me?  I'm trying to set it up as a dual-boot (Windows on one hard drive, Ubuntu on another), and while it seemed to install fine, the computer went back into Windows when I restarted.
<RememberPOL> Waddledee: because you installed windows after Ubuntu, didn't you?
<Arthuro> MADSON :)
<Arthuro> meia hora pra achar teu nick mano
<DARKGuy> Hi, is there a way I can know which versions are available for a specific package ?
<Mike> Flannel: I have less than 256 K of ram, which version of Xunbuntu should I use?
<Fructose> !info ati
<ubotu> Package ati does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Flannel> Mike: Alternate CD is the way to go, all the way
<Bonkers-> anyone know why all of a sudden playing mp3 files with mplayer produces ahrsh noises with very faint music in the background? all other sound formats are fine as are all other sound producing programs
<Waddledee> RememberPOL: nope.  Right after I installed Ubuntu, I restarted, but there was no option to boot into it.
<Flannel> !ati | Fructose
<ubotu> Fructose: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bur[n] er> Mike: there is only one version of xubuntu
<Mike> Thanks..
<bimberi> um, Dapper, Edgy, Feisty ?
<RememberPOL> Waddledee: So you installed windows before ubuntu and now it boots into windows without question?
<DARKGuy> Hi, is there a way I can know what versions are available for a specific package ?
<ubuntubeginz> hi,does anyone know why some folders have *@* at the end of their names..
<Sam__> hey guys
<Waddledee> RememberPOL: that's correct.
<bimberi> DARKGuy: you can search at packages.ubuntu.com - althought it will show only one version for each Ubuntu release
<Sam__> so vpn question, how do i get my windows computer to be on the vpn, so that when i go to like library i can acess my comp there
<RememberPOL> Waddledee: You might have messed up the part about installing GRUB on the MBR... (which you _will_ want to do).
<Sam__> its windows
<Sam__> do i jsut login to the vpn on this computer
<Sam__> and its shared files are shared
<Toma-> tri3axe: http://sourceforge.net/cvs/?group_id=21335
<Sam__> then when i log in on the library, will the files com in there like a local network thingy???
<Waddledee> RememberPOL: I wasn't asked anything about that during the install process, so maybe I haven't done it at all.  How do I go about it?
<Sam__> or what do i have to do, im using Ppptd
<Sam__> popotop
<Waddledee> (BTW, I really love the LiveCD thing.)
<_Elmore> question! I installed e17 and went to themes to change the theme, now, i changed the theme to "night-bling" and now it won't let me change the theme to anything else. it's really irritating too! anybody know how i can change the theme to something else?
<_Elmore> i'm running 7.04 btw
<Toma-> _Elmore: keep it in #e
<_Elmore> ?
<RememberPOL> Waddledee: Maybe reinstall ubuntu and look more closely (it has to do with disk partitions and such)
<_Elmore> go to #e
<Toma-> _Elmore: e17 = cvs + unstable and unsupported here. the channel #e will help
<Waddledee> RememberPOL: all right, I'll give it a shot.
<RememberPOL> good luck
<_Elmore> ok thanks
<Sam__> also is it normal for me to dissconent from internet
<DARKGuy> thanks bimberi :)
<Sam__> when i jion a vpn server
<Sam__> like i cannot go on internet
<Sam__> i can only go on vpn>???
<tri3axe> Toma eew.. modulename?
<czk> why my ide hd always shows standby under feisty: #hdparm -C /dev/sda: /dev/sda: drive state is:  standby
<Toma-> tri3axe: nvclock id say
<fastlikeacat> i'm trying to transfer files to  a external HD with is vfat and it says core dump exceeded or something like that
<fastlikeacat> it will only copy 4gigs and the files are 4.4gigs
<datrigg> ok I have a major problem - every time my computer seems to slow down into acpi sleep mode, I cannot make ubuntu wake up to my desktop, I keep having to restart. Is this video related?
<tri3axe>  cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@nvclock.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/nvclock co -P nvclock   ..that didnt work
<GaiaX11> Is there another good browser for ubuntu other than firefox in the official repos?
<MADSON> my name is madson  Arthuro
<tri3axe> bah..nvm
<MADSON> good naiti
<bur[n] er> GaiaX11: epiphany-browser
<bur[n] er> GaiaX11: opera
<MADSON> yo amo lo united state
<Waddledee> RememberPOL: okay, I've gone through the install menus.  A couple questions about location and language.  Then it asked where I wanted to install, and I said 'guided install', using the drive I'm devoting to Ubuntu.  It didn't ask anything about the MBR or GRUB.
<boitono> Is there anything I should take into consideration when replacing the motherboard on a machine with an existing Ubuntu installation?
<usr13> Could someone please help me share printer?  See /etc/cups/cups.conf at:   http://pastebin.ca/494129
<usr13> Clients keep getting "host busy"
<Waddledee> RememberPOL: there's an 'advanced' button that lets me choose a device for boot loader installation.  Should I touch that?
<RememberPOL> yes yes :)
<usr13> What other info would one need?  (To configure for sharing printer.)
<Gruelius> what is a good rar program that has a GUI
<Gruelius> usr13: you need to configure samba and cups, if you are not crazy about security it can be done easily
<usr13> Gruelius: Ok, thanks.
<tri3axe> Toma so i just replace the nvclock.c in the src folder? and then start to build the module?
<Gruelius> actually you just need cups
<QuixoticJ> Hi I'm looking for a windows emulation solution cna someone give me or point me where I can get reliable information. A friend of mine recommended win4lin is that worth checking out?
<usr13> Gruelius: What configuration tool should I use?
<Toma-> tri3axe: yeh give it a crack
<Gruelius> but if you want to be able to select the computer on windows and connect you need samba
<Gruelius> usr13: what printer do you have?
<Waddledee> RememberPOL: okay, what should I choose?
<usr13> Gruelius: HP5L
<RememberPOL> Waddledee: what are the options? :)
<Gruelius> ah, hp printers need extra things
<zabin> hey im having a problem with my screen resolution
<RememberPOL> Waddledee: anything about MBR? click that ^^
<zabin> i only have one option for screen resolution to pick from
* foutrelis prints a page in Ubuntu :)
<Gruelius> if you dont really need to be able to browse the printers through the network thing skip to the cups section in this guide, otherwise use all of this guide : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/quick-samba-howto.xml
<Waddledee> RememberPOL: it doesn't say anything about MBR.  It just has a 'Device for boot loader installation:' field.
<Doud_93_> helo everyone, how can I download a file partialy from a command-line (wget?) from http servers
<KNate> well this is a good bye from me, im going back to vista
<RememberPOL> Waddledee: yeah so pick the 'main' device
<LadyNikon> KNate: ha.. you will be back.
<KNate> haha i know
<Gruelius> zabin: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<foutrelis> Doud_93_: wget -c to continue a download :)
<KNate> if only i could get my sound to work id be staying
<Doud_93_> foutreles: well I don't want to resume a download
<RememberPOL> Waddledee: and if it's just an empty textbox then nevermind leave that blank and cancel..
<QuixoticJ> Hi I'm looking for a windows emulation solution can someone give me or point me where I can get reliable information. A friend of mine recommended win4lin is that worth checking out? Not WINE but actual emulation
<Doud_93_> foutrelis: well I don't want to resume a download
<ChinaForge> Hello,I install vmware server on ubuntu 7.04,I have a trouble now,Guest system can't detect usb device,but first install usb device,second run vmware,usb device can detect,How to resolve?
<Waddledee> RememberPOL: It says (hd0) in that field now.  Should it?
<RememberPOL> yeah
<zabin> gurelus: that will work but then my nvidia card comes back in the restricted driver list and then i have to reenable it again and then im back were i started
<foutrelis> Doud_93_: What is that you want to do. Download half a file?
<RememberPOL> Waddledee: You're sure when you're starting there's no GRUB screen for 3 seconds that says 'press esc' for a menu list?
<RememberPOL> black screen
<KNate> ill create a small partition and keep linux on it, untill then tata peoples
<KNate> beryl is just so damn cool :(
<Jordan_U_> QuixoticJ, So do you want to run WIndows in a virtual machine?
<Waddledee> RememberPOL: you mean when I start the computer without the LiveCD in?  I'm sure.  It goes straight to Windows.
<QuixoticJ> jordan_U_ ya I cant get the apps I need to work with wine so I need to emulate them or how ever that works im not sure ^^;
<RememberPOL> Waddledee: Did you actually install to a hard disk?
<Jordan_U_> Waddledee, Do you have Multiple HD's ?
<Doud_93_> foutrelis: in fact, yes
<SteveWrightNZ> remount / on /dev/sda1 RW after fixing errors - how ?
<antiprophet> if you're looking to run in a VM, I highly recommend the free virtualbox program...works great with XP,Vista, as well as FreeBSD
<foutrelis> Doud_93_: Interesting :)
<Jordan_U_> QuixoticJ, What you would do would be to use a program like vmware to run windows in a virtual machine, I recommend vmware-server
<Ironman273> Could someone help with a wireless network issue in Feisty? Please?  Before I shoot myself?
<Waddledee> RememberPOL: yes.  Jordan_U_: yes.
<SteveWrightNZ> Ironman273: shoot
<davef> antiprophet: have you tried it with FreeBSD or OpenBSD?
<Jordan_U_> Waddledee, Make sure that the one you installed GRUB to is the one that is set to boot
<SteveWrightNZ> Ironman273: ask I mean  ;-)
<QuixoticJ> jordan_U_ can you link me to it and possibly tell me or send me to a guide of how to set it up? antiprophet is what you and jordan recommended the same thing ?
<Ironman273> I have a Belkin wirelesscard (F5D6020) that seems to connect to my network at random.  I've searched the4 wikis and forums bit no answeres
<Waddledee> Jordan_U_: I was never asked to install GRUB during the 'install' process, so if it didn't do it automatically, I haven't a clue.
<RememberPOL> Waddledee: Which version of windows? @.@
<SteveWrightNZ> Ironman273:  /j #wireless
<Waddledee> RememberPOL: XP.
<zabin> any anyone tell me if they seen anything wrong with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21353/
<RememberPOL> hm, should be working
<antum> RememberPOL are you still here?
<RememberPOL> yeah
<antum> oh right, you are.
<Ironman273> SteveWrightNZ: ???
<Jordan_U> Waddledee, It does do it automatically, try setting one of your other drives to boot before the one you currently have windows installed on
<LucianSolaris> crdlb you there?
<SteveWrightNZ> Ironman273:   /join #wireless  less traffic there
<antum> Um I tried adding that line but nothing seemed to work... radeon something..
<RememberPOL> you restarted?
<antum> yep,
<antum> I couldn't see a difference in booting... was there supposed to be?
<SteveWrightNZ> remount root RO filesystem on /dev/sda1 RW after fixing errors - how ?
<RememberPOL> antum: no
<Waddledee> Jordan_U: I tried turning /dev/sda1 (where the Ubuntu install is) to have the Boot flag and /dev/sdb1 (where the Windows install is) to not have it; when I rebooted, I then got a message about there not being boot media in the device, so I changed it back.
<DaMi3n> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<antum> RememberPOL damn, that was my last option... I guess I'll try and make one of those monitor dummy things: http://tvtool.info/go.htm?http://tvtool.info/english/dummy_e.htm
<eternaljoy> has anyone here succesffuly installed and ran Battle Field 2142 on Feisty using only Wine?
<Jordan_U> Waddledee, I mean change which is set to boot in the BIOS settings
<Toma-> eternaljoy: cant be done, yet.
<antum> Anyone else know how to run a headless mac mini installation with Ubuntu?
<Waddledee> Jordan_U: oh.  Well, I'll give that a try.  Wish me luck!
<Jordan_U> Waddledee, Good luck :)
<Flannel> antum: uh... pop the CD in?  thats 386 not PPC, right?
<Flannel> antum: you'll want a monitor for installation
<Flannel> antum: you want the alternate or server CDs, and remember to install ssh before disconnecting your monitor
<antum> Flannel, I've got it all installed but Ubuntu wont boot without a monitor on the mac mini, I tried the bug fix at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/51519 but to no avail.
<Pelo> can we install ntfs-3g in live cd mode ?
<Jordan_U> Pelo, Yes
<fizzmahon> anyone can help me get my virtual box working, giving me a cant create com error
<tri3axe> Toma this it output from my attempt: http://pastebin.ca/494180  looks like there is somthing wrong
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  easily enough ? I'm dealing with a noob in private
<QuarkPup> ola
<eternaljoy> Toma-: thats a lie!  as some ppl are playing it using Wine
<jeff2> what is the best way to burn files to a CD with filenames greater than the 103 limit? I'm using k3b
<Pelo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Pelo> !nfts-3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts-3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !fuse
<Jordan_U> Pelo, Yes, just install it the same way you would install it on a regular machine following the ubotu link you just got :)
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cables> What renders the fonts in Linux?
<antum> Has anyone tried making one of these? Is there any danger of damaging the vide card? http://tvtool.info/go.htm?http://tvtool.info/english/dummy_e.htm
<Flannel> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pibarnas> cables: are you facing problems with rendering?
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Toma-> eternaljoy: well ask 'some ppl'!!!
<Flannel> Oh.  Er... Im just stupid.  Pelo already got it
<eternaljoy> Toma-: im trying to find someone who did it
<Toma-> tri3axe: well, looks like that diddnt work. goto #nvclock and ask them?
<cables> pibarnas, not problems, but I'm just curious because subpixel smoothing is nice, but I like the way spacing looks better with Better Shapes, but Better Shapes blurrifies it.
<Pelo> Flannel, ?
<pibarnas> cables: why can't you try in a term dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<cables> pibarnas, how would that help?
<Pelo> oh right nvm
<QuixoticJ> is win4lin anygood ? or should i try vmware first ?
<pibarnas> cables: choose autohint.
<cables> pibarnas, is that not enabled by default?
<pibarnas> cables: nope.
<cables> pibarnas, oh. Do you know where the config files are stored so I can save a good state before doing this?
<jeff2> is it impossible to burn files with 103 more characters in their name to a cd in linux?
<pibarnas> cables: you can use the same command to turn things over again.
<Jordan_U> jeff2, If it is possible in  any OS then it is possible in Linux
<jeff2> Jordan_U, is it possible in any OS?
<Jordan_U> jeff2, That I don't know :)
<tri3axe> Toma thanks..ill hang around a lil in that chan
<cables> pibarnas, ok... what if I don't know what settings to use? I'm always scared of dpkg-reconfiguring things :(
<zanth> good day, I've just upgraded to the current release and I keep getting errors when the nvidia drivers are to update
<zanth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21379/
<levander> Has anyone successfully installed Netbeans 5.5 from the repositories?  I try to apt it, but I get instructions saying I have to download an install file from netbeans.org, place the file in /tmp, and hit ENTER.  I do those three things, and after I hit ENTER like the instructions tell me to, the same instructions come back up.
<jeff2> Jordan_U, I believe the iso9660 has a length limit, but couldn't I burn my cds using a Linux filesystem, so I'm not limited by this filesystem?
<BWolf_> is there a way i can install Kubuntu without reformatting and starting all over
<pibarnas> cables: humm, I have seen a tuto somewhere, I'll look for it for u, wait a min.
<manny> hello all
<cables> pibarnas, that would be great
<crdlb> BWolf_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Falados> BWolf_: You may be able to do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Falados> BWolf_: But grub will still be installed
<pibarnas> cables: meanwhile, take a look at the visual (see feisty/ubuntu ones): http://www.flickr.com/photos/58883315@N00/
<wiseelben> does anyone know if the default "Dell Wireless 1390b/g" found in dell laptop is compatible?
<Falados> BWolf_: I mean gnome
<zanth> and here is the full error from an apt-get dist-upgrade
<zanth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21380/
<cables> pibarnas, ok :)
<Jordan_U> jeff2, I don't know if you want to use ext3 ( or how you would do that ) could you just put the files in a zip / tar.gz file?
<BWolf_> Falados will I beable to switch between the two GUI then
<Fructose> Is there a good Linux alternative to uTorrent? (I find Azureus a little bloated.)
<Jordan_U> wiseelben, Do you know what chipset it is?
<davef> jeff2:  Don't you just have to turn off joliet?
<Falados> BWolf_: I'm unsure if Kubuntu adds or replaces entries in the GDM =\ Although I'm sure someone must have done it on the forums before, check there for a similar question
<antiprophet> Fructose: running the utorrent standalone with wine works extremely well
<jeff2> davef, yeah, I just tried that - works like a charm :) thanks
<manny> has anyone listen to ubuntu pod cast
<hachi> having trouble on feisty fawn with intel 2915ABG wireless card on home network.... works just fine at work
<hachi> is there any place to go for hints/help on this sort of stuff?
<Jordan_U> BWolf_, Yes, you can choose between KDE and Gnome at login by changing the "session"
<BWolf_> nice
<Fructose> antiprophet: Yeah, I've used it that way, but I'd feel better having a native app.
<davef> jeff2: Microsoft *extends* the filesystem on CD's and makes it worse.
<Toma-> Fructose: deluge is great
<wiseelben> Jordan_U: I havn't been able to find it, but I think i'll just go with the intel chip
<pibarnas> cables: sorry, it's not in English, but I think you'll understand, take a look at this http://hamacker.wordpress.com/2007/04/21/sim-eu-prefiro-fontes-borradas/
<cables> pibarnas, I'm going to go for it and run the dpkg-reconfigure... anything I should be watching out for?
<jeff2> davef, microsoft never ceases to amaze me :)
<cables> pibarnas, ah, good timing :)
<wiseelben> Jordan_U: looking around the forums, I found that a lot of people had trouble with the dell one
<Toma-> Fructose: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<Fructose> Toma-: Hmm. Not in Synaptic. Everything good is in there, I thought!
<pibarnas> cables: it's a good thing logout gnome and re-initiate X with control+alt+backspace after doing the mod.
<eternaljoy> Toma-: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6637
<cables> pibarnas, after I do this will I still be able to use the gnome font configuration tool?
<Toma-> Fructose: its in there :) deluge-torrent, but its broken, apparently
<eternaljoy> Toma-: what you think about that?
<pibarnas> cables: certainly, it's only about hinting...
<Toma-> eternaljoy: i was trying to give you that link but you had left :D
<Toma-> eternaljoy: just make sure youre using wine version 0.9.37
<eternaljoy> Toma-: well, as u can see some got it working contradciting your comments
<cables> pibarnas, it asked questions about other things like subpixel as well though, I'm wondering if I can still change those in the font settings. Also, should I enable bitmapped fonts or not?
<Toma-> eternaljoy: gee, thanks.
<pibarnas> cables: do it and come back to tell me the result.
<eternaljoy> Toma-: it loads but jumps out
<IntuitiveNipple> Are there any BIOS hackers about?
<eternaljoy> Toma-: welcome :-)
<GAPeach> Hi.
<manny> whad up toma
<cables> pibarnas, ok, but do you know what I should do for the bitmapped fonts?
<eternaljoy> IntuitiveNipple: yes, Toma-
<pibarnas> cables: I don't enable bitmapped.
<Toma-> eternaljoy: youre not being very nice.
<IntuitiveNipple> Is this true Toma?
<eternaljoy> Toma-: aww come one dude!  .lighten up! im just playing with ya
<Toma-> IntuitiveNipple: nope.
<zanth> after upgrading I now have 3 windows managers, beryl, compiz and metacity, which should I use? I had been using beryl
<IntuitiveNipple> doh!
* IntuitiveNipple spanx eternaljoy
<eternaljoy> IntuitiveNipple: cheers ;)
<Jordan_U> IntuitiveNipple, I am certainly not a BIOS hacker but try your question and see if anybody has an answer
<GAPeach> Windows XP won't finish booting after I select it from GRUB.
<IntuitiveNipple> Jordan_U: thanks, it's very specific and technical!
<spikeb> zanth: whichever you want
<zanth> spikeb: is there any advantage using compiz over beryl to get all the juicy effects?
<cables> pibarnas, ok, thanks
<spikeb> zanth: not that i'm aware of.
<hachi> how can I try to kick my wireless into scanning for another network?
<cables> zanth, I've heard it's more stable... other than that, Beryl's pretty much better.
<Toma-> eternaljoy: i might add that as of 6 days ago, it was still classified as not running.
<zanth> spikeb, k thanks
<cables> hachi, it should do that automatically when you click the network manager menu
<zanth> cables, thanks for that clarification
<IntuitiveNipple> I've just bought a Vaio latop (VGN-FE41Z) that has Intel Core 2 Duo T7200 CPUS that support VMX (virtualisation) but the BIOS doesn't enable it. So I'm looking for ways to hack the BIOS - all I need do is write 0x3 to MSR 0x3A, or else, stop the BIOS writing 0x1 (lock bit) to MSR 0x3a :)
<specialbuddy>  can anyone help me out with this http://www.askstudent.com/2006/10/20/how-to-crack-a-wep-key-using-ubuntu/
<eboogie> greetings to all...
<mister_roboto> aren't beryl and compiz supposed to be merging again? i thought i read that somewhere
<hachi> cables: it reprompts me for the password every time, even though I know it's right
<zanth> I am also having a problem which I've pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21380/
<zanth> basically, the nvidia drivers won't upgrade
<spikeb> mister_roboto: yes, but they are still seperate packages in the repo for now
<hachi> it's always worked under windows, and it worked in ubuntu like 2 versions ago, but not anymore
<cables> hachi, that's a different issue
<Jordan_U> GAPeach, What happens when you try to boot it?
<cables> hachi, wait a sec, is it prompting you for a password every time you log in, or does it just not connect?
<Toma-> IntuitiveNipple: for that kinda help, id say jump on a bios forum and ask. you DONT want to get bad advice from an IRC channel and has a bricked Vaio.
<hachi> it never connects anymore
<hachi> it used to
<IntuitiveNipple> Right now I'm thinking of reading the BIOS out of the Flash with flashrom (if it supports the flash chips) and editing it, then writing it back
<hachi> something changed and it's broken now
<eboogie> would you guys (or girls) recommend gtkpod, yamipod, or floola to manage your ipod (add songs and create ordered playlists)?
<IntuitiveNipple> Toma-: hehehe don't worry, I know what I'm doing. I'm just looking for any bright ideas rather than have to hack the (Windows-only) Sony BIOS updater
<eboogie> i've been using a combination of all three to get stuff done...
<GAPeach> Jordan_U: After it's selected from the GRUB menu, it says "Starting up..." and then it does nothing.
<spikeb> i just use rhythmbox
<spikeb> heh
<Decepticon> where do i find a comprehensive list of the wierd runoff editions of ubuntu?
<Toma-> IntuitiveNipple: ok :)
<Flannel> Decepticon: don't believe there is one
<nj786> hey you guys is it okay to use GAIM or PIDGEN?
<Decepticon> someone ought to make one
<IntuitiveNipple> The trouble is, once bit-0 of MSR 0x3a is set, the register can't be changed unless the power is cycled
<Jordan_U> IntuitiveNipple, I don't know what you are doing but it sounds like it might be easier to use an open source BIOS alternative instead of editing what you have ( just a thought )
<eboogie> can rhythmbox add music and create playlists on the ipod?  i was unaware of that feature set
<spikeb> nj786: if you want to, sure
<spikeb> eboogie: it can nowadays.
<IntuitiveNipple> Jordan_U: Yeah, I looked at OpenBIOS but that project doesn't support this
<nj786> spikeb, its giving me troubles like my friends are trying to send me files through pidgen but they dont work
<IntuitiveNipple> All I need do is change one damned bit :)
<v3n0m> help
<IntuitiveNipple> bit-2 of MSR 0x3A :)
<DShepherd> i have a hp dv9000 and my mic doesnt seem to work. Is there anyway to check to see if ubuntu can see my hardware?
<Jordan_U> GAPeach, Is it's boot flag set and can you still boot widows through the one time boot menu ( press F8 and boot the windows drive directly )
<spikeb> nj786: i've had about the same success with file sending and recieving on gaim/pidgin as the native clients
<Toma-> IntuitiveNipple: hex editor?
<Samurai_Dan> hello all
<nj786> spikeb, even music files?
<eboogie> cool..i'll investigate that...
<BWolf_> how can i delete a user from the /home directory
<spikeb> nj786: mostly music files, as a matter of fact
<Jordan_U> DShepherd, System -> Preferences -> Hardware information
<IntuitiveNipple> Toma-: That's the easy bit - its disassembling the BIOS, finding the byte to edit, and being able to write the BIOS back to Flash with the correct checksum that's the killer
<nj786> spikeb, if you had to choose what would it be GAIM or PIDGEN?
<v3n0m> gui install succeeded but Ubuntu freezes after installing to HD, works just fine through live cd, alternate install failed, safe-graphics install failed, my thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445664
<mister_roboto> BWolf_: userdel --remove <user>
<spikeb> nj786: for now, gaim, because i use the package ubuntu provides. as soon as ubuntu is updated to pidgin, i'd choose that :)
<IntuitiveNipple> nj786: I built pidgin on the new lappy tonight, it looks good
<mokkan> hey, i cant seem to get sound to work
<GAPeach> Jordan_U: I'm not sure, but I'm trying it.
<mokkan> i mean, it was working, but now its not
<nj786> spikeb, where can i install these pakages for GAIM?
<spikeb> nj786: gaim should be installed by default
<nj786> IntuitiveNipple, is there any pakages to install for pidgen
<eboogie> Decepticon: you can start here http://shots.osdir.com/
<spikeb> otherwise apt-get install gaim
<IntuitiveNipple> GAIM is on the Applications/Internet menu I think
<nj786> spikeb, i knoiw
<Decepticon> ah eboogie, good idea
<mcvenn> need help to setup wordpress. when i run the mysql-setup script, i get: "ln: creating symbolic link `/srv/www/wlaoye.no-ip.biz' to `/usr/share/wordpress': No such file or directory". there really is no dir /srv/www and i don't think i should manually create it.
<nj786> is there like any updates
<nj786> or anything?
<Decepticon> shouldve thought of that
<spikeb> nj786: only security ones
<IntuitiveNipple> nj786: There isn't a .deb, no
<spikeb> nj786: it'll stay at the version it's at until the next release of ubuntu
<eboogie> i remember specifically something just like that for every ubuntu spinoff
<hachi> ahh, okay... I've enabled my essid beacon via 802.11 and now things work. This used to work in Hoary though, does anyone know what changed since then to break it?
<hachi> also, are tickless kernels available for FF yet?
<CaptainMorgan> Howdy folks
<nj786> for recieving music files through PIDGEN why is it soo slow to recieve?
<spikeb> depends on the service
<spikeb> some of the protocols are faster than others in terms of pidgin/gaim speed
<cables> pibarnas, the fonts are a little weird shaped now...
<spikeb> i think it's mostly a matter of how well understood the protocol is by the developers
<mcvenn> no help in setting up wordpress?
<somian[1] _> llo llo
<NoMoreWindows> how can i prevent firefox from opening stuff into new windows. I want everything within one window, just different tabs.
<NoMoreWindows> how can i get gaim to highlight messages addressed to me, when I'm in IRC/chatroom?
<CAL|Smeltn> ok anyone know how I can download http://movies.yahoo.com/summer-movies/Transformers/1808716430/trailers/31 and save it on my pc
<CAL|Smeltn> to watch in like VLC or something?
<NoMoreWindows> How can i get it to audio-alert me?
<nj786> for recieving music files through PIDGEN why is it soo slow to recieve?
<nj786> it takes soo long to recieve
<Falados> NoMoreWindows: Tools >> Options >> Tabs
<slvmchn__> poor connection probably nj786
<somian[1] _> What procedure must I learn in order to get packages added via Synaptic to show up in the Main Menu ("Applications") on the Ubuntu (Gnome) desktop?
<slvmchn__> whoever's sending it /recieving it
<Jordan_U> CAL|Smeltn, I was trying to do the same earlier today, you must use Digg also :)
<nj786> slvmch, any way to fix the connection?
<spikeb> there's a plugin for gaim that has IRC extensions, highlighting might be in that
<NoMoreWindows> Falados: i have checked that and marked "open in new tabs", yet some stuff still open up into a new window
<LordLinux> i need help
<mcvenn> CAL|Smeltn: with your browser.
<nj786> or too check my connection slvmchn
<spikeb> somian[1] _: they should do that automatically.
<somian[1] _> They aren't doing so. They should?
<frankd3> what's a good text editor program for linux?
<LordLinux> i need  a process to make a live cd from  install ubuntu custom
<Jordan_U> somian[1] _, They should show up automatically, if they don't you can add them with alacarte
<nj786> slvmchn?
<cables> frankd3, what sort of text editor are you looking for? There's a fairly powerful one included, but if you're going to be programming, try Emacs or something like that.
<Jordan_U> frankd3, vim, emacs, gedit, nano ...
<zelnok> I'd stick with vi or emacs for text editors, frankly.  Basic text editing is pretty easy to get the hang of with either of them and after that they're as customizable as you feel like learning about.
<NoMoreWindows> spikeb: ok. how do i customize the irc extensions. how do i get the irc plugin. (Please use my name, NoMoreWindows, so i can easily spot your messages for me)
<GAPeach> Jordan_UI: I'm going to assume that the boot flag is gone. The computer is a HP Pavilion m7640n, so when the computer turned on (displays a blue screen with the HP logo and some options at the bottom), I pressed the Esc key to get to the boot menu, but that only showed the bootable devices (the HD with Ubuntu and Windows XP and the DVD-RW/CD drive). I don't think the F8 trick will work because I can't even get Windows XP to boot (i.e the
<pibarnas> cables: are they ugly? u can do that: system>preferences>fonts>details and mark "discrete".
<axl000> how can i erase the last played listo on totem??
<cables> pibarnas, they're not really ugly, but different.
<somian[1] _> Dozens of added ones haven't shown up (spikeb). In alacarte, the pkgs are shown with checkmarks in the boxes but are not on the menu.
<bimberi> LordLinux: http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/
<frankd3> i was looking through and found bluefish.  just a program that i can use to do php, mysql, etc..
<Jordan_U> LordLinux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<spikeb> NoMoreWindows: open up synaptic and do a search for gaim, it'll list gaim and the various plugins for it, install what you want to. after installation, start gaim, and right click on the system tray icon to configure plugins.
<spikeb> somian[1] _: sounds buggy
<somian[1] _> The only ones that show up are ones added using the "Add/Remove ..." menu choice under "Applications"
<pibarnas> cables: are they better now?
<LordLinux> thanks
<somian[1] _> spikeb: yeah, ok, thanks for not assuming i'm an idiot
<cables> pibarnas, hold on, haven't tried that yet
<somian[1] _> Like they did over on irc.ubuntu.org ...
<DShepherd> Jordan_U: i havent found anything useful in system-prefs-hardware .. about my mic..
<vejan> hoew do I add a domain name into my ubuntu server?
<NoMoreWindows> spikeb: TYVM
<spikeb> somian[1] _: you don't sound like an idiot - you installed stuff, looked in the menu editor, looked in the MENU, etc. besides, even noobies aren't idiots, they're new.
<spikeb> NoMoreWindows: you're welcome. :)
<Jordan_U> somian[1] _, Are the applications that aren't showing up GUI applications?
<bimberi> somian[1] _: irc.ubuntu.com is the same place as here :)
<somian[1] _> spikeb++
<Madpilot> somian[1] _, irc.ubuntu.org is the same irc server as freenode - irc.ubuntu.org just forwards to freenode. :) Same channels...
<eboogie> vejan: i think you should static your ip address then edit /etc/resolv.conf
<somian[1] _> Oh, good. Then I've already started my channel troll ignore list here. ;-)
<dru> hello
<BWolf_> hi
<dru> i need help connecting my wireless internet
<dru> can anyone help?
<NoMoreWindows> spikeb, my search for gaim only gave me gaim itself. no plugins. nothing else. I have "show: ALL applications"
<spikeb> hmm
<cables> pibarnas, i don't see "discrete" anywhere, but I'm changing the Hinting settings and it's not affecting certain things.
<mokkan> how do i get alsaconf?
<v3n0m> help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445664
<vejan> well let see
<Frogzoo> I'm using emacs-snapshot-gtk, and when run in a terminal, ansi escapes aren't recognised, so I just get ;5C on screen when I press ctrl backspace, correct behaviour would be to move back a word
<NoMoreWindows> what's the proper way of installing opera browser
<spikeb> NoMoreWindows: well, i know the exact package name, if you want to use the command line to install it.
<Frogzoo> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<svl> I'm on feisty. I have php5 installed. I need to fix a bug on a site that only works under php4. There's a php4 package for edgy - http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/web/php4 - but apparently not for feisty. I _assume_ underlying changes haven't been that extensive that this package would really no longer install - but how can I get synaptic to see it?
<somian[1] _> I am on Fiesty (7.04), BTW.
<usr13> Can someone tell me how I can share  a printer?
<usr13> Help?
<Jordan_U> NoMoreWindows, Applications -> Add/Remove
<dru> anyone that can walk me through step by step how to connect my wireless intrnet, and it works .. ill pay u via paypal
<usr13> I have a HP5L that I'd like to share on my LAN.
<Frogzoo> svl: dl the deb, and install with 'dpkg -i blah.deb'
<NoMoreWindows> Jordan_U: huh?
<NoMoreWindows> spikeb: is using command line as safe as add/reove?
<usr13> Any trick to sharing a printer over a LAN with Ubuntu?
<usr13> Any help would be most appreciated.
<pibarnas> cables: sorry, here is "discrete", but I'm speaking my native language, I can't imagine haw it would be in English then.
<NoMoreWindows> spikeb: i mean in terms of when i have to remove the plugin: i don't want any remnants remaining.
<usr13> Thanks in advance....   :)
<svl> Frogzoo: where would I find the .deb?
<vejan> usr13- install samba server
<eboogie> vejan: static your IP at /etc/network/interfaces
<Chirvo> usr13, a hybrid nodes lan (win32-linux?) or a linux-only LAN?
<spikeb> NoMoreWindows: yes.
<Jordan_U> NoMoreWindows, Yes, Add/remove is just a nice front end for the command line tools
<Frogzoo> svl: from the edgy repos
<dru> am i in the wrong channel?
<usr13> win32-linux
<NoMoreWindows> why isn't gaim plugins in add/remove?
<NoMoreWindows> add/remove is like which one: apt-get or aptitude?
<vejan> eboogie did that
<spikeb> NoMoreWindows: only certain apps are in add/remove
<usr13> Chirvo: not so worried about the one WinXP box, will probably never print from it... but...
<Chirvo> usr13, Configure it properly in CUPS, then install and configure samba to share yuor printer
<Jordan_U> dru, What type of wireless card do you have ( chipset ) ?
<spikeb> brb folks
<cables> pibarnas, can you describe where in the window it is?
<GAPeach> Jordan_U: I'm going to assume that the boot flag is gone. The computer is a HP Pavilion m7640n, so when the computer turned on (displays a blue screen with the HP logo and some options at the bottom), I pressed the Esc key to get to the boot menu, but that only showed the bootable devices (the HD with Ubuntu and Windows XP and the DVD-RW/CD drive). I don't think the F8 trick will work because I can't even get Windows XP to boot (i.e the 
<Frogzoo> svl: just point your web browser at the repos, you may have to force the install too, apt will complain about unmet dependencies - this really isn't a nice thing to be doing unfortunately
<eboogie> ok...then you should just have to add your domain in /etc/resolv.conf
<Supaplex> how can I use "spellcheck as you type" in vim?
<dru> i dont know the brand, it came with the pc
<pibarnas> cables: wait a min, I'll see..
<usr13> Chirvo: Have installed samba, but not sure what to do with the printer section
<dru> but it isnt recogized
<dru> its 802.11 m/g ... or sumthin
<Jordan_U> dru, Can you pastebin the output of "lspci" ?
<vejan> did that
<lobster> anyone know what z60_bitpim.rules is or what it should cat?
<pibarnas> cables: is there a title named "tips" (I am translating to English)...
<vejan> but when I do hostname- just comes up as my hostname- no domain
<svl> Frogzoo: ok, thanks, I think I can figure it out from there. *goes try*
<vejan> name
<cables> pibarnas, a button?
<usr13> smbd.conf:  http://pastebin.ca/494238
<cables> pibarnas, is it possible to send a screenshot with the correct setting marked?
<eboogie> hmm...
<usr13> Chirvo: Have the HP5L configured properly in cups, but having trouble sharing it.
<Chirvo> usr13, Maybe this can help you: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/sharing_with_windows.html
<vejan> it didn't ask me to set it when I was installing
<usr13> Chirvo: Tnx
<vejan> so I am wondering
<Flannel> !hostname | vejan
<ubotu> vejan: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<pibarnas> cables: yep!! :) Wait a min.
<Flannel> vejan: but, it should have asked during install.  Did you happen to ... I dontknwo.  OEM install or something?
<Jordan_U> dru, Can you pastebin the output of "lspci" ?
<eboogie> vejan: i'm not sure where you should go from here...
<dru> i just did that
<GaiaX11> bur[n] er: Thx.
<dru> now what?
<vejan> maybe I had a brain fart and missed it
<Flannel> vejan: but, thats how you can change it.
<Jordan_U> dru, Can you post a link to the pastebin here ( or did I just miss it ) ?
<troxor> Supaplex: redefine the spell_auto_type variable
<dru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21382/
<vejan> i did an edit of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts and rebooting now
<cables> pibarnas, is there a way to have both subpixel smoothing and the type of hinting that "best shapes" provides? That's how it's done on the Mac, and it certainly looks better than what's on Linux.
<manny> check out the podcast http://ubuntuos.com/index.php
<vejan> WAHOO it worked
<vejan> THANKS all
<pibarnas> cables: I think it's possible...
<vejan> dang u guys are GOOD
<cables> pibarnas, I enabled autohinting in the settings, as well as subpixel smoothing, but there's no way to choose that in the font settings.
<dru> so now what?
<pibarnas> cables: http://www.flickr.com/photos/58883315@N00/502867338/
<Jordan_U> dru, Is your wireless adapter USB or PCI?
<zanth> can anyone help with this error:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21380/
<zanth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21380/
<dru> pci
<cables> pibarnas, ok, i see it... that would be "slight"
<pibarnas> cables: ah, ok... ;)
<spike723> is there a good tutorial on setting up usb wireless devices in ubuntu?
<lobster> anyone know what z60_bitpim.rules is or what it should cat?
<Chirvo> zanth, do you need the nvidia-glx-dev package?
<zanth> Chirvo, I'm not sure
<zanth> Chirvo, I'm not developing if that is your question
<dadaperfect> how can I choose which sound card should be work?
<dadaperfect> work
<jessmon> G'Day - please help, all my system fonts are squares, can't read a thing
<troxor> Supaplex: oops it should be :setlocal spell spelllang=en_us (for english, at least)
<Chirvo> zanth, can you type the command you entered before the error?
<Frogzoo> jessmon: you upgrade from dapper to edgy ?
<zanth> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Supaplex> troxor: how do I know it's working?
<zanth> Chirvo, this is what I get when I just use the package manager: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21379
<jessmon> Frogzoo: nah up'd from Edgy to feisty 7.04
<svl> wow, this is going to be a complete mess. Question: are there any php developers in here? How do you deal with needing to have multiple php versions around?
<Supaplex> svl: I use cgi
<v3n0m> help
<jessmon> slv: coffee :)
<Chirvo> zanth, try to remove the nvidia-glx-dev package
<Supaplex> v3n0m: there is no help, unless you ask.
<Chirvo> zanth, then run dist-upgrade again
<svl> heh
<v3n0m> Supaplex: ubuntu freezes upon startup after install from live-cd, running from Live-CD works just fine
<usr13> How can I tell firestarter to allow all traffic from my LAN ?
<usr13> 192.168.1.0/24  ?
<Supaplex> v3n0m: at what point in the startup?
<v3n0m> my forum thread with lots more information http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4456
<Samurai_Dan> question :  Ati xpress 200m  Video lag when rendering movies full screen
<usr13> or 192.168.1.255 ?
<usr13>  Or?
<zanth> Chirvo, its going to remove http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21379
<zanth> er sorry
<zanth> libglu1-mesa-dev nvidia-glx-dev
<v3n0m> Supaplex: it slows to a crawl essentially after it comes to the first gui screen with the animated cursor
* Pelo lost his noob, hopefully he's rebooting and all is fine 
<specialbuddy> why is my wireless card eth1 instead of ath0?
<cilaes> I need help with a small JRE detection error. INFO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21386/
<peanutb> specialbuddy, what type of wireless card?
<Samurai_Dan> eth1 is wired ethernet
<specialbuddy> intel I think
<frednagual> good night
<jessmon> v3nom: have a plook at /var/log/boot see what's there
<v3n0m> Supaplex: sry that's not the right thread, here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445664
<peanutb> specialbuddy, Then it wont be on ath0, ath0 if for atheros based cards.
<jackaL> hello everyone
<frednagual> does anyone here could help me, I need to fsck my uubuntu from live cd, I am in livecd right now, but i dont know how to fsck my disk
<v3n0m> jessmon: what does that mean? I had access to the recovery mode but I've since deleted the partitions
<Pelo> cilaes,  enable backport and install  sun-java-6
<Flannel> frednagual: why do you need to do it from the liveCD?
<specialbuddy> well I'm trying to crack my wep and am having a lot of trouble with this tutorial
<jackaL> anyone know where I should start. I've installed Ubuntu and go beryl working but what else should i do. Are there specific drivers i need to get for moive players and such?
<v3n0m> jessmon: I have more details in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445664
<peanutb> just replace all references of ath0 to eth1
<cilaes> Pelo: sun-java6-jre is already the newest version.
<kevind7> is there a way to adjust for best performance in ubuntu, like windows, only show outlines of windows when you move them, and whatever?
<cilaes> uninstall 5 maybe, Pelo?
<zanth> Chirvo, here is the new error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21387/
<|_ocke> k i just installed a new 80gb HD obn top of my 10gb total previously
<Pelo> cilaes,  not a bad idea
<specialbuddy> peanutb, I did that and I'm still having trouble
<frednagual> Flanell I didnt set up a root password, and know there is an error and I does not let fsck work without root password, and I cant go further
<somian[1] > There we go. Tried logging out to see if the Gnome desktop main menu would "refresh" itself. Nope.
<Flannel> !away > |Element|away|
<|_ocke> i created a 5gb swap partition and a 15gb partition i intend to be /home
<Pelo> jackaL,  now you use  ubuntu,
<peanutb> specialbuddy, what tutorial are you using?
<specialbuddy> http://www.askstudent.com/2006/10/20/how-to-crack-a-wep-key-using-ubuntu/ peanutb this is what I'm using
<|_ocke> how can i make my current /dev/hda install use the /hdb swap partition and copyu /home to the new /hdb opartition
<usr13> My clients are saying "busy or down" when trying to print to shared HP5L.
<usr13> Anyone/
<usr13> ?
<Flannel> frednagual: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, there is no root password.  Anyway, to fsck your harddrive (without a liveCD), `sudo touch /forcefsck` and reboot.
<EverythingEvil> w00t sudo
<somian[1] > You cannot, I think, use a partition both for swap and for a /home filesystem, |_ocke
<Pelo> jackaL, talk tome in the main channel please I donT, take pm fromppl I donT know
<frednagual> Flannel, I cant start ubuntu
<|_ocke> somafm, i know
<|_ocke> somafm, thers 2 different partitions
<|_ocke> plyus 60gb of unpartitioned space
<specialbuddy> I can't seem to get any packets peanutb
<somian[1] > So, can you try again to phrase your question, |_ocke ?
<peanutb> soecialbuddy, you have to configure it with different drivers. (the Intel ones instead of atheros)
<frednagual> during start up it does a system check, find a error, and ask me the root password to start fsck
<|_ocke> i installed a new HD just now, it is blank
<Frogzoo> |_ocke: you need to run mkswap on the swap partition, and add it to fstab - copy your home over using tar or cp -R
<|_ocke> i created a 5gb linux-swap partition and a 15gb ext3 partition
<|_ocke> i want the 5gb to be used as wwap instead of the 512mb one on HDA
<somian[1] > Aha.
<Flannel> frednagual: root password?  Try ctrl-D there.  It relaly shouldn't ask for a root password.  Have you tried just hitting enter maybe?
<RAOF> |_ocke: *5gb* swap?  what are you doing, simulating the earth's weather?
<lobster> anyone know alot about udev?
<jackaL> so anyone know the next step i have to do to get my audio working?
<somian[1] > man mkswap and swapon, |_ocke
<|_ocke> and i want the 15gb partition to be used as /home instead of /home under the root partition of the previous 10gh\b drive
<Pelo> !sound > jackaL check pm for instrctions from ubotu
<|_ocke> RAOF, im using LAMP plus secondlife plus firefox plus whatever else i wanna do
<jessmon> venom: that link dosen't open
<frednagual> flannel yes i tried just enter, my user password, ~root~ ... Ctrl D just restarts, and I get back to the same point
<somian[1] > You can have more than one swap partition at a time, is why you might want to try learning swapon etc.
<jackaL> What is PM?
<|_ocke> and right now its 512 swap plus 256 ram and it dies every few minutes
<|_ocke> its impractical
<Frogzoo> |_ocke: you have your answer now
<RAOF> |_ocke: 5Gb of swap is almost certainly 4Gb too much :)
<v3n0m> jessmon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445664 (this one opens for me fine)
<|_ocke> so since i have an 80gb drive i wanna overkill the craop out of swap
<monaleilani> okay, I don't get it. I thought FF was supposed to have better wireless tools.
<frednagual> DOes anyone how how can I use fsck to fix my dh with ubuntu, fromt he livecd
<jackaL> Pelo> !sound what is pm?
<|_ocke> and since most of it i cant use withoput transitioning the entire filesyste,
<specialbuddy> peanutb, configure it with different drivers?
<monaleilani> It doesn't even install ndiswrapper. How the heck am I supposed to download ndiswrapper if I don't have an internet connection?
<specialbuddy> what are my drivers then
<RAOF> |_ocke: And for your /home partition, you just want to copy across your existing stuff, and change fstab
<|_ocke> it slows to straight molasses if i have secondlife and firefox openm currently
<jessmon> frednagual: how did it break?
<monaleilani> I'm rapidly becoming disenchanted with ubuntu.
<Pelo> jackaL, pm is a private message windows  I just asked ubotu to send you some instrctions on getting your sound working , check theother wndows in your chat client
<|_ocke> and half the time locks the system so hard i cant even ctrl+alt+f1 and htop kill -9 it
<bimberi> |_ocke: I think that will still be the case if you're still on 256MB of RAM
<RAOF> |_ocke: That slowness *isn't* going to go away with more swap :)
<monaleilani> I might actually degrade, because at least then I could connect to the internet.
<|_ocke> well
<|_ocke> yeah it will..
<monaleilani> This is pathetic.
<RAOF> monaleilani: ndiswrapper is on both the live & alternate CDs, last time I checked.
<Falados> monaleilani: ndiswrapper-utils should come with the live cd
<jessmon> venom: it wont open, but my machine is "under construction" at the moment, so it could be that
<|_ocke> when it gets to 0mb free swap it starts wapping out the swap for other wwap and continures trying to do iut until i power off
<bimberi> monaleilani: ndiswrapper is usually on the CD
<|_ocke> at least if i had overkill swap it wouldnt slow to unresponmsive
<RAOF> monaleilani: Not installed by default, but installable without an internet connection.
<monaleilani> buttt it doesn't install on the hd.
<eboogie> monaleilani: can you use a regular ethernet cable to connect to the Internet until you get wireless up and running?
<Falados> monaleilani: You also need the .sys and the .inf file from your driver cd
<Chirvo> zanth, remove the nvidia-glx package, update the distro and reinstall the package. A fair warning. After removing the pakage your X coniguration may fail. So I would change the video driver to "vesa" before any attempt to try to remove the nvidia glx libs
<|_ocke> and i could fix whatever was goping stuopid
<v3n0m> jessmon: can you see this link: http://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2nderrorscreenlinuxsaferf1.png  ?
<monaleilani> No, it doesn't seem ubuntu will let me use a wired connection either.
<peanutb> specialbuddy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240838
<RAOF> |_ocke: No, it still would slow to unresponsive, it's just the OOM killer wouldn't kick in as early :)
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of DocBook  in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/Documentation/DocBook/?
<jessmon> v3nom, u got the partition done ok, in the install?
<|_ocke> i can t even load a top or htop to killwhatever is using every single bit of swap amd memory
<monaleilani> falados: I know, I've used ndiswrapper before, with great success.
<eboogie> yeah, you're screwed.  say hello to Vista!  (just kidding)
<frednagual> jessmon  my system crashed (it is crashing when  I use nvidia driver)
<|_ocke> ...
<zanth> thanks Chirvo
<|_ocke> i know i could at least load it using available swap and kill the offending process if i had enough swap
<v3n0m> jessmon: I use the manual option in the gui, and I created a swap partition of about 5 gigs and a ext3 partition of 35 gigs
<|_ocke> i know it wont be optimal
<jessmon> v3nom: what ver nvidia driver,
<v3n0m> jessmon: can you see that link? (http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/9832/2nderrorscreenlinuxsaferf1.png)
<Chirvo> zanth, hope it can help you
<v3n0m> jessmon: I have an ati video card, x800 pro
<|_ocke> but i cant afford to restart the system and run a 32fsck every time i run out of memory by running 3 programs simultaneously...
<jessmon> v3nom: nah, internet wont go it seems, to add to my woes
<specialbuddy> THANKS PEANUTB
<|_ocke> i know you guys can see what imk saying
<v3n0m> jessmon: how come your IRC is working then?
<usr13> Can someone tell me how I can share my printer with my LAN?
<RAOF> |_ocke: Yeah, having more than 512mb swap would probably be useful for you :).  Still, /slow as mollasses/
<|_ocke> 256mb plus 512 swap is NOIT enough to run apache2, mysqld, secondlife, firefox, and the gimp suimultaneously
<kevind7> is there a way to adjust for best performance in ubuntu, like windows, only show outlines of windows when you move them, and whatever?
<strabes> usr13: is your printer connected to your ubuntu box?
<usr13> Clients keep saying that it is "busy, ...
<usr13> strabes: yes
<|_ocke> i know itll stikll be slow untul i get miore ram but it wont force me to hard reset every time i go over the limit :Pand i need to do uit FAST
<usr13> "busy, down, or unreachable"
<peanutb> specialbuddy, you might have to do some more configuring to get the other tools to work.
<|_ocke> a
<usr13> I can pastebin what ever is necessary.
<|_ocke> quickly isnt an issue, possible is
<specialbuddy> ok
<specialbuddy> thanks
<bimberi> |_ocke: yes, you can stop telling us now :)
<specialbuddy> this is becoming a huge hassle
<jessmon> jessmon: u read how to mAnually remove and reinstall a nvid driver yet? google it, i just had the same prob, but cant recall exactly how I did it
<ustudio> hi
<strabes> usr13: simply run ifconfig, find the IP address of the active interface, make sure the printer is shared, and then add the printer on the other boxes via url "http://your.ip.address:631/printers/printername"
<ComandX> hello
<|_ocke> i cannot afford to have to restart my system via the power button if i accidentally run 3 major apps at a time :P
<usr13> I have followed instructions at: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/sharing_with_windows.html
<|_ocke> bimberi, sorry
<monaleilani> Well gee whiz. How do you run ndiswrapper-utils off the live cd?
<jessmon> v3nom: u read how to mAnually remove and reinstall a nvid driver yet? google it, i just had the same prob, but cant recall exactly how I did it
<RAOF> monaleilani: apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils ?
<strabes> usr13: you shouldn't need to use samba.
<bimberi> |_ocke: np :)
<Falados> monaleilani: usually, the live cd is added as a repository by default
<|_ocke> and i have no livecd, i lost all of them, a couple weeks ago
<usr13> strabes: "Internet printer"?
<monaleilani> can't find the package.
<monaleilani> Falados: It won't do it, for some reason.
<|_ocke> i had like 10 different ones of about 6 different distros onm a spin dle
<monaleilani> Story of my life.
<strabes> usr13: no. that's just the URL of your printer on your local network
<|_ocke> io brought them tio someones house to setup pclinuxos on their comp and forgot em there
<Falados> monaleilani: it wont add the CD? Thats odd.  Well you could always add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<somian[1] > I think you can just copy your current /home to a partition of the new drive, then edit /etc/fstab and restart, |_ocke
* lilx is away: out
<somian[1] > s/of then/on the/
<strabes> usr13: i have to go sorry. i have running currently exactly what you need to do.
<|_ocke> now i cant remember who they are and have no more blanks till i can do another job (this one)
<monaleilani> Oh great, and now my cd drive won't close.
<strabes> usr13: just use the url of the printer. it's really easy.
<|_ocke> somafm, thast what i intend to do
<monaleilani> I'm going to do HULK SMASH very soon.
<|_ocke> plus enable the new swap partition in place of the previous
<Smegzor> Has this happened to anyone?  I just installed the recently released Ubuntu 7.04 dual booting XP.  I decided to import the Windows user settings.  Other than that it was the same as every other ubuntu install I have done.  Shortly after logging in, I lose sudo rights and the automatic updater only allows me to check for, not install updates.  I am now reinstalling ubuntu.
<|_ocke> but i dont know how to do it off th top of my head
<RAOF> monaleilani: You probably need ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 or something.
<innernaut> I am having a problem loading X under anyone but root... could someone help me if I post logs?
<|_ocke> and i cant load firefox or my computer will crash :(:(:(
<ustudio> is processing.org a part of the ubuntustudio-iso ?
<ComandX> hmm
<|_ocke> its BS
<somian[1] > Smegzor: no, that didn't happen to me. Hope you get things ok. Bummer.
<jessmon> i got square-looking system fonts, but fonts in firefox and terminal and some progs are fine, whats happening?
<RAOF> monaleilani: If you're using a Feisty livecd, make that ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Smegzor> I'm not a total noob.  I didn't do anything to cause this (I'd know).  I'll see how the reinstall goes.
<RAOF> monaleilani: In fact, you might want to check the ndiswrapper wiki page:     *
<RAOF> monaleilani: In fact, you might want to check the ndiswrapper wiki page:           Without an Internet connection, you can still install ndiswrapper-utils from the Desktop CD. If you installed from that, the repository in which ndiswrapper-utils is found is on the CD, but not within the live session. You need to boot into your new Ubuntu installation and then reinsert the Desktop CD. You will be asked if you want to add the packages on the CD ...
<ustudio> someone who knows processing.org?
<RAOF> ... to your list of repositories.
* RAOF apoligises.  Wrong paste!
<voidmage> does restricted-manager support the 8600?
<RAOF>     *
<RAOF>       Without an Internet connection, you can still install ndiswrapper-utils from the Desktop CD. If you installed from that, the repository in which ndiswrapper-utils is found is on the CD, but not within the live session. You need to boot into your new Ubuntu installation and then reinsert the Desktop CD. You will be asked if you want to add the packages on the CD to your list of repositories.
<innernaut> I don't have any problems with my xorg.conf...  and grep of the /var/log/Xorg.0.log doesn't have any errors... but I still can't login to kde with a normal user... in the ~/.xsession-errors it says permission denied...
<Nav> I just installed dapper and do not get a complete menu in the desktop.  For example, the Login preferences are missing in the System/Administration menu.  How can I get the complete menu?
<hachi> what's the package necessary to do LVM on ubuntu? I installed lvm2 and pvcreate says 'No program "pvcreate" found for your current version of LVM'
<hachi> maybe lvm got renamed and I didn't notice?
<Fylk> Hey, is there any easy way for me to make it so that Grub doesn't auto boot?
<Jordan_U> innernaut, Are you starting kdm manually?
<RAOF> hachi: You're trying to do that from the livecd, obviously?
<Jordan_U> Fylk, Yes.
<Fylk> how?
<GAPeach> Just reposting this in case anyone can help. I hope no one minds. "Windows XP won't finish booting after I select it from GRUB."   "After it's selected from the GRUB menu, it says "Starting up..." and then it does nothing."   " I'm going to assume that the boot flag is gone. The computer is a HP Pavilion m7640n, so when the computer turned on (displays a blue screen with the HP logo and some options at the bottom), I pressed the Esc key 
<Frogzoo> Nav: sounds like you need to add that user to 'admin' group
<hachi> RAOF: no, I'm trying to do it on a running system
<RAOF> monaleilani: Ok, I'll just write out the address: help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<|_ocke> why would you wanna import windiows settings into ubuntu? ...
<RAOF> hachi: Isn't LVM installed by default?  Always has been for me.
<|_ocke> i diont ge it
<|_ocke> so..
<Nav> Frogzoo, the desktop was opened via vnc as root
<hachi> RAOF: isn't working, thus why I'm asking questions
<|_ocke> can anyone tell me where to go to use the new swap partition
<monaleilani> RAOF: The first time I stuck my cd in on my new installation, sure, it asked me if I wanted to add it. I clicked yes. But lo and behold, that has done me jack shit.;
<Frogzoo> hachi: having lvm1 & lvm2 on the same machine will get very confusing
<|_ocke> and maybe copyu all contents of the current /home to the new /home
<hachi> Frogzoo: I don't believe lvm1 is available in FF... I'm talking about lvm2 only
<RAOF> hachi: Hm.  What Ubuntu version?  Have you got the lvm module (it's devmapper, or something like that?) loaded?
<Frogzoo> Nav: well there's your problem, don't connect as root
<nj786> how do  icheck my system to see if it running well?
<RAOF> !ohmy > monaleilani
<Frogzoo> nj786: htop
<Smegzor> Reinstall in progress.  I didn't import any XP carp this time.  At least it only takes ~10 minutes to install vs XP's hour or so.
<Nav> Frogzoo, why is that a problem? ... asks the newbie
<rredd4> GAPeach maybe you should put in your xp cd and repair xp.  you will probably have to fix grub after that.  look in the wiki for instructions before doing anything
<nj786> htop in terminal?
<Frogzoo> Nav: running the gui as root is a bad idea, just don't do it
<rredd4> GAPeach  wiki will tell you how to fix after xp is installed
<Fylk> Can some one linkme aguide to working with Grub?
<nj786> frogzoo, what does this do htop?
<GAPeach> rredd4: Can I back up Ubuntu before then, or should I not do it?
<Smegzor> If I lose sudo rights again on all user accounts.  Is there anything I can do other than reinstall to fix it?  I'm worried that this could happen long after the install.
<nj786> frogzoo, i installed it
<nj786> frogzoo, how do i check
<monaleilani> Okay. Where on the cd is ndiswrapper-utils hidden?
<RAOF> Smegzor: You can check your "sudoers" file, and make sure that the users you want are in the "admin" group.
<RAOF> monaleilani: It's hidden as *ndiswrapper-utils-1.9*
<monaleilani> WHERE??? Is it an app or a package or what?
<eboogie> Smegzor: if you choose recovery console (ESC when ubuntu is booting up right before Grub) it will drop you down to root...you can try to fix your problem from there
<RAOF> Smegzor: Booting into "recovery mode" from GRUB will give you root access.
<rredd4> GAPeach  it will not destroy ubuntu, it will just set the mbr to windows only.  then you fix grub via what the wiki says to do.
<Smegzor> Thanks.  I figured there'd be a way out :)
<GAPeach> rredd4: All right, I"ll try it latter.
<RAOF> monaleilani: If you've got the CD added as a repository, you *should* just be able to apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<rredd4> GAPeach  search for fixing grub after windows install  or something like that
<eboogie> RAOF: You rock!
<RAOF> monaleilani: Otherwise, there'll be the .deb of it lying around on the CD somewhere.  You could "find / -iname *.deb"
<GAPeach> rredd4: Thanks for the help. I'll be sure to look it up before I go to bed :)
<monaleilani> can't find package..
<rredd4> GAPeach  read wiki before you try it
<RAOF> eboogie: I know, but for any particular reason? :P
<emlarsen> Hey
<Smegzor> I'm going to build my very first dedicated Linux pc soon.  I'm use XP at the moment.  I'm going to name my pc FUD :)
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of DocBook  in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/Documentation/DocBook/?
<emlarsen> I'm trying to install this program and I've had errors with EVERY KIND of Ubuntu there is.
<Bree> o.o
<Pelo> what is the most direct fix for grub error 21 ?
<nj786> any1 know what htop does and how do you run it when u install it?
<rredd4> beryl works with nvidia geforce4 mx440?
<GAPeach> rredd4: All right, I'm looking at it right now.
<RAOF> bullgard4: It makes nice documentation :)
<RAOF> rredd4: With XGL, yes.
<Bonkers-> what kernel should I be using on feisty for an smp system? it claims linux-686-smp is obsolete, should the normal kernel detect smp?
<rredd4> GAPeach  great!
<emlarsen> I keep getting the long mond, needs 32 bit distribution
<emlarsen> mode*
<emlarsen> error.
<RAOF> rredd4: Join #ubuntu-effects for beryl support, though.
<hachi> how does one view the UUID of a filesystem?
<monaleilani> I can't install ndiswrapper. I added the cd as a repository. apt-get won't find it. nothing will find it. I'm ready to throw my laptop out the window.
<bullgard4> RAOF: Can you tell me what this documentation is about?
<rredd4> RAOF  ok, how do i know if I have XGA] 
<rredd4> xgl
<RAOF> bullgard4: Presumably it's stuff like the kernel hacking guide, kernel interface documentation, etc.
<RAOF> rredd4: join #ubuntu-effects, it's *much* quieter.
<rredd4> ok
<bullgard4> RAOF: How can I start to read this stuff?
<RAOF> Bonkers-: You should be using the -generic kernel.  *Everyone* should be using the -generic kernel :)
<TakeOut{u}> monaleilani, if you're at that stage before instlling ndiswrapper, just wait till you do !
<innernaut> cat /home/innernaut/.xsession-errors
<innernaut> Xsession: X session started for innernaut at Fri May 18 00:32:20 EDT 2007
<innernaut> open: Permission denied
<monaleilani> TakeOut: I did the exact same thing on EE with no problems.
<monaleilani> Only FF has given me this problem.
<Pokit> hey all quick beryl question.  how do i install beryl 0.2.0? i downloaded all the tar files and unzipped them. now what? i have a bunch of folderes
<monaleilani> I should have never upgraded.
<TakeOut{u}> is it a deb file ?
<maxamillion> i really should know this, but how long will edgy continue to be supported?
<RAOF> bullgard4: I'd suggest installing the "linux-doc" package :)
<genii> hach sudo vol_id -u <device>
<genii> hachi^
<crdlb> Pokit: do you specifically need 0.2.0?
<crdlb> or is 0.2.1 fine?
<Pokit> yeah
<Pokit> i dont think 0.2.1 will work for me
<crdlb> Pokit: Xgl?
<Pokit> i've tried everything and still get a white cube when i install it
<Pokit> yes
<rageagaintthis> how can i mount a .img to my system so i do not have to burn a cd
<Bonkers-> RAOF: ok, thanks, just checking
<Pokit> i have xgl
<crdlb> Pokit: what card?
<Pokit> crdlb: i have xgl/ubuntu
<Pokit> crdlb: ati radeon x1800
<crdlb> Pokit: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL
<crdlb> just the part about adding the repo
<crdlb> and pinning beryl-core 0.2.0
<hachi> genii: thanks
<kandrews> Hi, I have a problem with my tty consoles. My caps lock key does not work in them. Is there a way to see what keyboard layout is used in the consoles?
<hachi> RAOF, thanks
<genii> hachi np
<ronyoung1970> Frogzoo, I just tried to open vncserver as a user and it keeps making me create a password file instead of opening vncserver
<bullgard4> RAOF: So far I have not installed either  the package linux-doc nor the package linux-doc-2.6.20. I read both short descriptions in Synaptic. What package(s) should I install? Both?
<EmoKarnaj> I am on a Vista Alienware laptop, can dig up specs if you want, attempted to run ubuntu linux live, the brown text loading menu came up... when I returned to the screen though, I saw an error message, "PCI: Cannot allocate resource register 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c:0"...
<Jordan_U_> kandrews, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<v3n0m> help: http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/9832/2nderrorscreenlinuxsaferf1.png
<innernaut> still no permission
<Pokit> crdlb:thanks
<Jordan_U_> innernaut, Even when doing sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart?
<RAOF> bullgard4: No idea.  Check out the descriptions :)
<monaleilani> I should have never upgraded.
<EmoKarnaj> i rilly want to get vista off of this notebook and ubuntu on it :'(
<Jordan_U_> EmoKarnaj, Try the alternate CD
<|_ocke> EmoKarnaj, gparted on livecd, kill hda1 (vista)
<rageagaintthis> what program do i need to burn .img file
<|_ocke> go from there
<costal79> do you know if kismet and aircrack-ng is working fine in the last version of ubuntu ?
<BWolf_> how can i remove a user that is not needed?
<EmoKarnaj> Jordan_U, I downloaded the 6.06 CD from the site, what is the "alternate CD"?
<Jordan_U_> EmoKarnaj, It is a text based install CD, why did you install 6.06?
<bullgard4> RAOF: The description of 'linux-doc' is incomplete. --  Thank you, anyway.
<innernaut> jordan_u: yes... still no go... it just kicks me back out to the prompt
<bimberi> BWolf_: deluser
<hachi> is there no root password on an ubuntu box by default?
<mamoru1> I just tried installing Feisty from the livecd and apparantly, the installer didn't create any of the device files for my IDE devices nor did it create a /dev/disk/by-uuid/ directory
<bimberi> hachi: no
<hachi> ok
<Jordan_U_> hachi, Yes, there is no root passwd
<EverythingEvil> hachi, there is no root acct
<bimberi> !root | hachi
<ubotu> hachi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<EmoKarnaj> Jordan_U I tried the latest version but it didn't work, gave a series of similar error messages, so I erased my cd-rw and put the 6.06 on it
<hitmanWilly> hachi: you can add one if you really want...
<hachi> I know how to use sudo, I'm playing with filesystems... no need to tell me
<bimberi> EverythingEvil: there is, but it's password is set so that it can't logged into
<hachi> in order to swap out my /home mount, I have to log in as something that doesn't use /home
<|chiz|> mamoru1: what is the problem, what are you tring to do?
<BWolf_> says that I'm not authorized
<EverythingEvil> same thing
<bimberi> BWolf_: sudo deluser
<EverythingEvil> its unusable
<monaleilani> Well, what do you know! The live cd wants me to connect to the internet to download ndiswrapper!
<monaleilani> This is hilarious.
<datrigg> anyone know where to get and install proper vmware?
<bimberi> 'no root accout' != 'unloginnable root account'
<TakeOut{u}> monaleilani, have you tried double clicking on the ndiswrapper package ?
<BWolf_> then it says it doesnt exist
<monaleilani> How would that help?..
<Jordan_U_> EmoKarnaj, I would try the Alternate install CD for 7.04 ( I'll get a link ... )
<Pelo> datrigg,  the vmware site probably ?
<mamoru1> chiz: I tried installing Feisty.  When installation was complete, I rebooted and ubuntu wouldn't load.  It gave me an ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xx-yyy-zzz-whatever does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!
<CptFuzzy> datrigg: google it, there was something on digg last week about that, and a wiki
<monaleilani> I selected them in synaptic package manager, and it wants to connect to archive.ubuntu.org or something.
<bimberi> datrigg: vmware-server is available in the repositories.  via Applications -> Add/Remove... possibly
<datrigg> thanks
<TakeOut{u}> monaleilani, try this, find the package on the cd
<ubuntu_> hola
<bimberi> datrigg: and vmware-player too
<monaleilani> .....
<TakeOut{u}> then right click on it, and a menu should come up
<TakeOut{u}> you might be able to install it like that
<monaleilani> I AM installing the package from the cd.
<mamoru1> I rebooted and loaded back into the liveCD and mounted hda1 and there is no /dev/disk/by-uuid/ directory.  Nor is there a hda1 device file in the /dev directory
<monaleilani> I'm running the live cd right now.
<datrigg> can you run a vmware file in the server or is it just a server?
<olrrai> hi
<bimberi> datrigg: yes
<kandrews> Jordan_U_: Thanks very much!
<monaleilani> And it still wants me to download the packages. That are supposed to be on it.
<datrigg> ty
<TakeOut{u}> yeah
<EmoKarnaj> thanks Jordan_U
<TakeOut{u}> just find the ndiswrapper package
<TakeOut{u}> on the cd
<TakeOut{u}> its actual file location
<monaleilani> ...
<olrrai> I have gnome, and I have no sound on k3b and kopete, any idea?
<Jordan_U_> EmoKarnaj, http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<monaleilani> I can't.
<monaleilani> It won't let me open the cd.
<monaleilani> I can see the filesystem of the loaded ubuntu, but opening the cd? nope.
<monaleilani> (I'm running the live cd.)
<|_ocke> you cant open the tray while run ning the livecd
<Jordan_U_> monaleilani, What are you trying to do?
<bimberi> TakeOut{u}, monaleilani: I've checked at http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.list and it appears there is no ndiswrapper on the Feisty Desktop CD.  It has been there in previous versions.  I'm a little surprised to say the least.
<|_ocke> install to hd first
<monaleilani> find...the....ndiswrapper....package
<monaleilani> I already did..
<TakeOut{u}> why don't you download the package with the computer you're on, plug your laptop into the lan, transfer it over then install it ?
<monaleilani> It won't connect over wired either.
<mamoru1> Could I just copy the /dev directory from the liveCD onto my HD?  Or would that not work properly?
<monaleilani> Nothing I do seems to matter.
<olrrai> how can I use sound on kde apps from gnome?
<|_ocke> umm no i dont think so
<Jordan_U_> mamoru1, What are you trying to do?
<|_ocke> download the debpkg
<TakeOut{u}> ty bimberi
<|_ocke> then install witbh dpkg -install
<bimberi> TakeOut{u}: np
<genii> mamoru1 since the /dev entries are made dynamically each time by udev and hal you won't have much luck with some tactic like this
<marcin> hello
<mamoru1> Jordan_U_:  I installed Feisty but it seems not to have created any device files for my HD and there is no /dev/disk/by-uuid/ directory
<Jordan_U_> mamoru1, Does it boot at all?
<aTypical> Hello.  Can you make xchat-gnome use tabs for the channels?
<monaleilani> nothing on the cd contains ndis
<bluefox83> ok, i got home from work today and all my desktop icons were gone and i couldn't right click on my desktop, my background was gone...what the heck is up with that?
<OrTigaS> hi i have problem re:my PC. i have feisty installed and my video resolution is configure to higher and the refresh rate, my pc is here at the ofc and i tried to use it to CRT monitor and it only show me blank screen.. how can i change it to lower so i can use it to CRT monitor
<somian[1] > Not that I can tell, aTypical
<RAOF> monaleilani: That's quite true.  It looks like you need to use the alternate cd, which is a bit strange.
<mamoru1> Jordan_U_: No.  It gets to the splash screen, sits there for a few minutes, then drops into busybox
<aTypical> somian[1] : I didn't think so.  Bummer.
<Jordan_U_> OrTigaS, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<monaleilani> ...I would LOVE to talk to the people who do ubuntu.
<RAOF> monaleilani: You are.
<monaleilani> I have alot of suggestions
<OrTigaS> Jordan_U:  ok gonna try that
<mamoru1> Jordan_U_: I checked both /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst and the uuids are correct.
<bluefox83> how do i get my desktop back to normal?
<TakeOut{u}> why don't you talk to the manufacturers who won't release drivers for your hardware instead monaleilani
<monaleilani> Well gee, if I could just get ahold of ndiswrapper, I'd be fine. BUUTTT ndiswrapper isn't anywhere someone without internet could get it.
<mamoru1> Jordan_U_: They're just pointing toward device files that don't exist on the HD.
<monaleilani> I have the cd with the files, I've used ndiswrapper before just fine.
<Jordan_U_> mamoru1, sounds like a problem with udev and hal, I would try chrooting in from the liveCD and maybe try running dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<monaleilani> I thought distros were supposed to get better with time.
<monaleilani> I can't believe I'm being forced back to EE.
<preet> hi can any1 help me with how do i get beryl on  ubuntu 7.0 and i have it as virtual machiec using VMware
<jason_> ow i log int root in terminal
<mamoru1> Jordan_U_: is there a HOWTO or a walkthrough that you could point me to that would explain how to do that?  I've no experience using chroot
<monaleilani> This is sad, very sad
<preet> i put apt-get install beryl and it said broken packages
<Jordan_U_> preet, An OS in Vmware does not have 3D acceleration so Beryl cannot be installed on it .
<Lounge> now that i'm running feisty, should i get rid of edgy-backport repositories?
<Jordan_U_> Lounge, Yes
<preet> oh
<jason_> what gets me into the root from terminal
<preet> ok ty JORDAN
<Lounge> ok it shall be done
<CptFuzzy> sudo -i
<jason_> ty
<alberto> i'm having a little problem trying to log in into my account, after i installed beryl, and log off and on
<alberto> windows manager wont start o>O
<Jordan_U_> monaleilani, What chipset is your card?
<monaleilani> my wireless card is a D-Link DWL-G650M
<monaleilani> I wish I could connect to my wired network..
<Lounge> what about "wine" do i really need it- is it actually not safe to have an mswindows emulation in linux?
<Parmenion> Lounge: are you using windows programs?
<Parmenion> if not, dont bother
<Cplunsford> any networking gurus here?
<BBHoss> probably
<rageagaintthis> what program do i need to burn a .img
<monaleilani> there's no problem with the card. it's not being able to get the software I need.
<Lounge> i like to use photoshop - but i loads too long and with issues sometimes, but there also....well i guess not
<Jordan_U_> monaleilani, That is Atheros, it should be supported without NDIS wrapper
<Cplunsford> what is the proper or better yet easy method to bridge eathernet connections in linux?
<DoUgLaSp> teste
<monaleilani> It's not. No lights, no blinky, no nothing.
<DoUgLaSp> BRAZIL!
<monaleilani> Woah! wired network magically connected. Sweet!
<CptFuzzy> <Lounge> i like to use photoshop: try GIMP
<Cplunsford> I found a tool to breate a bridge, but it dosn't seem to do anything, and i have read a few ambiguous faqs about MASQUERADING but nothing has worked for me yet
<genii> !br | DoUgLaSp
<ubotu> DoUgLaSp: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Parmenion> Lounge: then i suppose you need Wine ... though gimp would be much faster to use
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, Don't use NDIS wrapper! ( try restricted driver manager first, NDIS wrapper is a hack and should not be required for your card as there are native drivers )
<DoUgLaSp> HaiuhAHIHIUAUahuuihHAIHauhuAHauAUAHAhuaihHaiuhAHIHIUAUa COF! COF! COF! COF!
<Lounge> i'v been playing around with gimp- it seems as good as photoshop
<Cplunsford> never use NDIS wrapper
<costal79> what about kiso
<monaleilani> Jordan_U: How do I use this restricted driver manager?
<DoUgLaSp> genii valeu ai parceiro
<monaleilani> I loaded it and the only thing it had was an nvidia driver
<DoUgLaSp> :D
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<monaleilani> I loaded it and the only thing it had was an nvidia driver
<Lounge> can apple quicktime run in linix? without an emulator?
<Pokit> beryl still wont work.  ive tried using "copy" and no luck
<Parmenion> Lounge: i *think* so ...
<bung> can anyone recommend any recording programs? audacity never seems to work for me =/
<Pokit> now its a black cube instead of white lol
<|_ocke> Lounge, yeah, but quicktime SUCKS
<RAOF> Pokit: Go to #ubuntu-effects.  It's much eaier to help in a quieter channel
<Pokit> thanks
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, Do you see the network manager icon in the top right gnome panel?
<RAOF> Lounge: If by "run" you mean "can you play back quicktime files?", the answer is a definite *yes*.
<Lounge> what would be the player for that?
<Pokit> channel doesn't exist.
<DoUgLaSp> T|T|I| * I N D E P E N D E N T E * NO SoMoS GaRi, NS VaRReMoS GeRaL... INDEPENDENTE, O BoNDe Do MaL! * I N D E P E N D E N T E * T|T|I|
<DoUgLaSp> T|T|I| * I N D E P E N D E N T E * oLe, oLe, oLe, oLeEeE!! oLe, oLe, oLe, oLeEeE, oLaAa.. a cada dia te quero maisss!! POR QU? Sou INDEPENDENTE, INDEPENDENTE  um SENTIMENTO, Que no pode acabarr!!!!! oLe, oLe, oLe, oLeEeE... * I N D E P E N D E N T E * T|T|I|
<monaleilani> um.. The two-monitors-right-on-top-of-each-other thing?
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, ( I thought all Atheros cards were supported by native drivers, I may be wrong but my atheros card worked out of the box )
<Lounge> well
<Lounge> i guess mplayer is good
<monaleilani> I wish mine did. Unless my wireless card has died a vastly premature death.
<CptFuzzy> <Lounge> what would be the player for that? : moset player can play quicktime with the proper codecs installed
<|_ocke> mplayer is ok
* RAOF likes Totem.  You jsut need to install all the gstreamer packages :)
<Cplunsford> anyone here a networking guru?
<monaleilani> In EE I had to use ndiswrapper
<Lounge> i see
<CptFuzzy> kaffeene works great
<|_ocke> xmms is great for everything it supports
<Cplunsford> or know how to bridge ethernet connections in linux
<monaleilani> When I plug it in I see a brief flash of light in the leds in it, then darkness
<|_ocke> i really dont like totem or kaffeine
<Lounge> moset with proper codecs - thanks
<|_ocke> xmms is way smooither
<CptFuzzy> *most
<costal79> yep xmms is great but amarok it's awsome
<mamoru1> Okay, I chrooted into the linux installation on my hd and ran dpkg-reconfigure -a and it stopped at "/etc/init.d/apport:  127:  cannot create /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern:  Directory nonexistent".
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, Do you see the network-manager applet in your gnome-panel ( top right ) ?
<|_ocke> xmms 0wnz amarok
<CraZy675> adept takes forever to install flash.  is there an alternative?
<monaleilani> Yes, I guess I do
<monaleilani> Wired Network, Manual Configuration are the tooltips for it
<Lounge> i have a "make link" problem with the "Filesystem" it refuses to link to my desktop - won't permit it
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, And when you click on it is your card shown?
<specialbuddy> As of now, Aireplay-ng only supports injection on Prism2, PrismGT (FullMAC), Atheros, RTL8180, RTL8187 and Ralink. Injection on Centrino, Hermes, ACX1xx, Aironet, ZyDAS, Marvell and Broadcom is not supported because of firmware and/or driver limitations.  Does this mean I can't use intel for injection?
<monaleilani> Nope.
<Lounge> any workaround?s
<|_ocke> specialbuddy, nope, cant use em
<|_ocke> you need a supported chipset
<Parmenion> specialbuddy: yep, that means you cant ... same situation here :P
<specialbuddy> that't not good
<|_ocke> it makes use of very specific operations
<|_ocke> to glean the info it requires
<specialbuddy> is there any other program I can use
<specialbuddy> ?
<|_ocke> you really want atheros
<|_ocke> specialbuddy, no, not really
<BBHoss> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2657594 cplunsford
<Jordan_U> specialbuddy, It is a hardware limitation, not software
<specialbuddy> so what kind of card would I want to get for doing this?
<monaleilani> I'm a sad panda. I guess I have to use ndiswrapper.
<Parmenion> specialbuddy: atheros?
<specialbuddy> is it ever not going to be a hardware limitation?
<Parmenion> i think most atheros variants are supported
<|_ocke> specialbuddy, atheros
<Parmenion> specialbuddy: sadly, it usually is as such
<spike723> what is wlan0 and what is wmaster0?
<|_ocke> get atheros if that is your goal
<CptFuzzy> is there a fix yet to the TI SD card reader bug in Feisty?  (tifm_sd,tifm_7xx1)
<Cplunsford> bbhoss thanks
<BBHoss> this may help too http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/BRIDGE-STP-HOWTO.html#BRCTL-SYNOPSIS
<Cplunsford> btw, I was playing against a guy named BBHoss earlyer
<Cplunsford> you wouldnt be the same would you
<BBHoss> where?
<monaleilani> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2668749 <-- here's someone with my same network card.. has the same problem
<Cplunsford> AC4
<specialbuddy> so what would I need for injection
<BBHoss> guess not
<BBHoss> what AC4?
<specialbuddy> what kind of cards have atheros?
<Lounge> ok now all the edgy backports are gone
<Cplunsford> armored core
<BBHoss> hmm
<Cplunsford> on xbox live.  same exact name BBHoss
<BBHoss> nope
<BBHoss> my live names different
<BBHoss> wierd
<Cplunsford> i mean with all the letters in the alphabet, its not that improbable
<BBHoss> not a common name :)
<Cplunsford> yeah thats why i was like 'hey...!'
<Cplunsford> thats actually what im trying to fix
<BBHoss> my 360 is fuxxed
<Cplunsford> i got fed up with windows for the last time and i totaly nixed it from my rig... now i need to bridge in linux
<BBHoss> too bad, halo 3 rocks
<monaleilani> Oh shi--
<monaleilani> I knew I shouldn't have installed that nvidia software
<mamoru1> so am I just up a creek or what?
<monaleilani> now all I have is darkness.
<Lounge> you can actually play halo/halo-3 on linux?
<BBHoss> you can play halo
<BBHoss> not 3
<BBHoss> only on 360
<Lounge> i mean "2"
<albatroz> Hello
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<albatroz> any Ubuntu marteking people here?
<|chiz|> mamoru1, do you have odd hardware or something?
<Lounge> i still love "jedi academy" and "the sims 2" it'd be cool to get those to run in ubuntu
<Cplunsford> yeah im looking forward to downloading my halo demo soon as i get this working
<Lounge> without wine
<mamoru1> No, at least I don't think so.
<Cplunsford> haha 2 days no sleep
<|chiz|> mamoru1, is it really new hardware?
<monaleilani> Jordan_u: which xserver driver should I pick?
<BBHoss> u got crackdown?
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, "nv"
<jbrown> i have a problem :(
<Lounge> how you go about getting halo to run in ubuntu?
<mamoru1> No.  It's a system that's about four or five years old now.
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, That is the open source but un accelerated driver
<Lounge> or any other dx9 game for that matter?
<jbrown> when i type su in terminal and it asks for my password, its returning an authentication error
<mamoru1> ECS K7S5A motherboard, AMD Athlon XP 2000+ proc
<jbrown> even when i put the correct password in
<`sam`> what is the group "dip"?
<RAOF> Lounge: You'd try wine, and if that didn't work, you'd give up.
<BBHoss> lol
<Jordan_U> jbrown, Ubuntu does not allow root login by default
<BBHoss> yeah
<|chiz|> mamoru1, have you had linux installed on it before?
<BBHoss> sudo passwd root
<jbrown> so how can i bypass this?
<Jordan_U> jbrown, You can use sudo -s instead though
<_Ahti> Actually, Wine WILL NOT be able to run Halo
<Lounge> oh it does require wine, i understand
<jbrown> sudo -s
<BBHoss> or sudo su -
<BBHoss> never tried
<mamoru1> |chiz|: Yes.  I had breezy installed on it up until yesterday.
<`sam`> i couldn't get halo to work
<BBHoss> the code for halo on c sucks anyways, even on windows
<_Ahti> I'd love to see someone actually get HALO running under WINE, won't work
<albatroz> Hello, I wonder if there are any ubuntu guys from brazil here
<|chiz|> mamoru1, I can't imagine why feisty wouldn't work then, perhaps you should try another install
<Jordan_U> albatroz, There is a Brazilian channel I think
<jbrown> ahh... thanks!
<jbrown> i think i have it now :>
<tonyyarusso> !br | albatroz
<ubotu> albatroz: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Jordan_U> mamoru1, What is the problem?
<Lounge> i suppose there's no profit game company in make a build for linux - it would give away the source code, right?
<mamoru1> I've got a dapper cd lying around that I never installed.  I was thinking of saying "screw it" and just using that.
<albatroz> thanks
<Frogzoo> Samurai_Dan: dip is for ppp
<Lounge> i didn't type that right
<RAOF> Lounge: Not necessarily, but it'd be good :)
<|chiz|> Lounge, not right
<Jordan_U> Lounge, You can make a Linux app without releasing the source
<Toma-> Lounge: nope. ID release all thier games for linux
<Lounge> i would want to see a build for the linux too
<v3n0m> I have an installation issue probably related to graphics,, ubuntu freezes after booting after install to HD, but works fine from the live-cd, the safe-graphics mode, and alternate install iso both fail midway while trying to install, the safe-graphics mode reports the following: http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/9832/2nderrorscreenlinuxsaferf1.png
<Toma-> Lounge: they then later on, to the benefit of the community that buys their games, release the source code
<Lounge> isn't there a "linux" version of jedi academy?
<Jordan_U> mamoru1, If breezy installed correctly but Feisty won't it probably has to do with the LiveCD installer, try the alternate CD ( basically the same text based install that breezy used )
<Frogzoo> `sam`: dip is for ppp
<Lounge> i know you can make a linux server for it
<Toma-> Lounge: no. theres an installer that uses wine to run it
<`sam`> i don't use ppp
<mamoru1> I wish I had known that before I downloaded it.  I'm on dialup.  I had to go over to a friend's house on one of my days off and download it.
<lobster> anyone good with udev?
<Toma-> Lounge: http://www.liflg.org/?catid=1
<Jordan_U> mamoru1, Not that it is very fast but there is always shipit :)
<jeff_> hey guys
<Lounge> i tried ruuning jk3 in wine but it the error was couldn't locate path and base directory - not found
<mamoru1> I didn't think shipit would ship the alternate install CD
<|chiz|> mamoru1, why don't you download the cd?
<mamoru1> And even if they did, I'd get the disc about the time that feisty ceased being supported. :P
<Jordan_U> mamoru1, Oh, totally forgot about that :(
<jeff_> i have a fairly fresh feisty install and i notice once i turn on desktop effects, quality of playback in totem drops off completely
<jeff_> any ideas?
<Lounge> i was trying to run it in the ntfs drive
<mamoru1> |chiz|: dialup.  I had to go over to a friend's house on his day off and download it on his cable connection.
<Jordan_U> mamoru1, You could get the Edubuntu CD and be not far away from standard Ubuntu ( it uses a text based installer still AFIK )
<Pelo> jeff_,  it is possible that ou just donT' have enought video memory, I know I donT'
<|chiz|> mamoru1, the sucks, no access from school or work either?
<Zoffix> Hi, for some reason my Ubuntu Fiesty sees TWO CD-ROM drives (listed in "Computer" directory, one is leading to /dev/hdc/ and I cannot mount it and another leads to /dev/scd0/" I can mount my disks and but when I try to copy some files I get an I/O error. If I boot Windows is works fine, If I boot Windows via vmware it fails to read. I've noticed that it's usually .mp3, .avi and .psd files that I get I/O error on. Did anybody ever had this or has any
<Zoffix> tips where I could check it?
<RAOF> You can always just use the "Alternate" cd.  That's a text-mode install cd.
<mamoru1> |chiz|: Nope.  I'm not at school and walmart (where i work) keeps their computers locked down to where you can only browse Walmart's intranet
<Jordan_U> RAOF, He only has dial up :(
<mamoru1> er... not even in school
<disinterested> zoffix ru useing mplayer?
<jeff_> Pelo, i have totem-xine though and it used to work pretty well with compiz on
<|chiz|> mamoru1, what about the library?
<Zoffix> disinterested, yes, but I get I/O errors when I simply try to copy files from CD/DVD to the HDD. Either with a GUI file manager or `cp`1
<`sam`> is there a way to tell what package a file came from?
<|chiz|> mamoru1, any universities around?
<Jordan_U> mamoru1, Do you have another computer that you could install to then swap the hardrive into the one you want to install to?
<Pelo> jeff_,  maybe the ppl in #ubuntu-effects can have an answer for you
<mamoru1> I don't think my library's computers have CD burners
<RAOF> Jordan_U: Oh, that sucks.  Just use ShipIT!
<disinterested> idk then sorry
<Jordan_U> RAOF, But he needs the alternate CD :(
<mamoru1> My other computer has completely different hardware.
<Zoffix> Who me?
<RAOF> And you can't get the alternate CD from shipit?  Really?
<jeff_> Pelo, thanks
<Lounge> anybody else have issues trying to select a screensaver in the xscreensaver while running beryl-manager?
* RAOF hasn't actually looked in to shipit, obviously :)
<Jordan_U> mamoru1, You think that Linux is phased by a little change in hardware :)
<monaleilani> Wow.. ubuntu's hanging :O
<|chiz|> mamoru1: universities though?
<Jordan_U> mamoru1, I think that the only things that will need fixing will be GRUB, xorg.conf and fstab
<mamoru1> There's a community college but I doubt they're just going to let me walk in and download stuff on one of their computers.
<monaleilani> why wouldn't they?
<ubuntu_> Hey all
<monaleilani> I download stuff all the time at my uni
<|chiz|> mamoru1: my university's library is open to the general public
<Zoffix> Hm, where can I set the drivers for my CD-ROM drive? Is it even possible?
<mamoru1> I should have just stuck with breezy..
<Frogzoo> Zoffix: entirely unnecessary, just leave it to the stock driver
<monaleilani> mamoru1: I know the feeling..
<Lounge> is there a way to make your ubuntu windows transparent?
<Zoffix> Frogzoo, but it's not working :/
<Zoffix> Frogzoo, I need to use my CD-ROM drive and not get all there I/O errors.
<Frogzoo> Zoffix: what's not working?
<Jordan_U> mamoru1, How much memory do you have? If your install problem is just that you have too little memory for the LiveCD installer you may be able to get by using a pen drive for swap during the install
<CraZy675> where does adept download its packages?  Im trying to install flash but its taking forever to download
<mamoru1> And I wish I didn't live in a veritable internet deadzone.
<|chiz|> mamoru1: find the library there and go up the assistants desk and tell them that you don't go to school there but you are doing some research and would like to have access to a computer, it should work
<Jordan_U> Lounge, WIth desktop effects, Yes
<Zoffix> Frogzoo, for some reason my Ubuntu Fiesty sees TWO CD-ROM drives (listed in "Computer" directory, one is leading to /dev/hdc/ and I cannot mount it and another leads to /dev/scd0/" I can mount my disks and but when I try to copy some files I get an I/O error. If I boot Windows is works fine, If I boot Windows via vmware it fails to read. I've noticed that it's usually .mp3, .avi and .psd files that I get I/O error on.
<mamoru1> Jordan_U: I've got 1GB of ram
<Frogzoo> CraZy675: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<coded1> hello all
<flowingfire> Hi!  Azureus opens and crashes immediately.  Any ideas?
<CraZy675> Frogzoo: thanks
<Jordan_U> mamoru1, That is more than enough so that isn't the problem :(
<Lounge>  but i wonder if it can be done without compiz or is that out of the question?
<Lounge> or do i need the emerald on?
<Zoffix> flowingfire, install a different version of ... um search Synaptic for either "java machine" or "jrm" I had that before, installed a different java machine and it worked.
<Carnage\> I connected to a machine in the network with ssh -X and executed firefox, but somehow it uses the firefox on my own machine then, how can that be?
<Angel> somebody here?
<frost> has there been any news re broken perl syscalls in feisty? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/perl/+bug/112371
<Angel> Excuse is this the right place for a newbie?
<|chiz|> Jordan_U: I'm pretty sure mamoru1 had the boot cd working fine it was just after the install that the system wouldn't boot
<Lounge> i can't find "desktop effects" it's not there
<TKD> hola
<Zoffix> Frogzoo, any ideas? Or at least where I could change the driver to something else maybe?
<TKD> alguien habla espaol????
<Angel> or should I go to another room?
<flowingfire> Zoffix: Thx... I'll do that
<Angel> yo lo hablo
<Angel> pro no se nada de linux
<TKD> xd
<genii> Angel Yes, you're in the right spot :) Just ask your question is the best tactic
<TKD> jujajajjajaj
<|chiz|> mamoru1, you should give your feisty live-cd installer anohter go
<Jordan_U> Angel, Yup :)
<RAOF> Lounge: System->Preferences->Desktop Effects?  Alternatively, hit #ubuntu-effects
<Angel> well i want to learn linux
<Jordan_U> Angel, This is the place :)
<mamoru1> I've done it twice now.
<Lounge> nope not there
<monaleilani> God bless ndisgtk.
<Angel> i just bought a shuny cpc for vista
<coded1> im having problems with booting the live "Ubuntu-Ultimate-Edition" and my ati 9800pro all i get is min resolution and refresh and will not allow me to change the settings, any suggested reading?
<Angel> sorry - shiny pc for vista
<Angel> and my old one is ready to lear new things
<Jordan_U> coded1, Use the restricted drivers manager
<Frogzoo> Zoffix: not really sure, usually it just works
<Jordan_U> coded1, System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<Zoffix> Frogzoo, yeah, it was working fine on Edgy
<Angel> I know nothing, I would like to know if someone could explain to me the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu studio
<RAOF> coded1, Jordan_U: Hm, the 9800pro *should* work awesomely out of the box.
<Lounge> #ubuntu-effects  is this a terminal command?
<Angel> i like the gui if studio
<coded1> Jordan_U, cool i didnt try that yet
<Angel> of*
<RAOF> coded1: Maybe ask crdlb about it?  He's got an ati card :)
<Zoffix> Lounge, it's an IRC channel
<mamoru1> I may give it another try but I figure if it didn't work the first two times, it's probably not going to work the third.
<Pelo> g'night folks, I'm off to dream land
<RAOF> Lounge: As in "/join #ubuntu-effects" in your IRC client.
<Jordan_U> RAOF, Ahh, do you think he might be using VESA for some reason?
<jbrown> ok, im trying to install java runtime in mozilla
<Angel> but I understand ubuntu is the way to go, now if I choose ubuntu studio over ubuntu regular, what am ia missing?
<Zoffix> Seems like other people are having similar issues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/94119/comments/7
<jbrown> i need to figure out where the mozilla install directory is in default ubuntu
<RAOF> Angel: You're not missing anything.  All the ubuntu variants can install anything from any other variant.
<Jordan_U> Angel, You aren't really missing anything other than possibly a little stability
<monaleilani> Ubuntu is hanging while my wireless card is being configured.. Should I force a restart, or will ubuntu come out of it?
<jbrown> anyone know?
<Angel> i have a athlon machine ready to go, i gave away my memory so now i have to buy some, could you tell me how much is neccesary to run smoothly?
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, It may not come out of it but a hard reboot is almost never needed.
<Angel> is an athlon xp 2.0
<monaleilani> It's just that I can't do anything else.. Nothing is responding at all
<Lounge> ok i get it now
<monaleilani> not mouse, not keyboard, not anything
<Angel> will ububtu studio run over it?
<jbrown> anyone know mozilla's default installation directory in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, Before doing a hard reboot try ctrl+alt+backspace
<Lounge> you need to have beryl-manager runing for the desktop-effects
<Madpilot> jbrown, whereever it needs to be
<monaleilani> Already tried it..
<Lounge> i see
<Angel> beryl manager?
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, If that doesn't work try alt+sysrq+K
<monaleilani> It's reeeally not responsive :(
<monaleilani> what's sysrq?
<jbrown> Madpilot: i'm trying to install java so i can play browser games.. any help?
<Madpilot> jbrown, read the !java thing from the bot?
<jbrown> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, A key that lets you send commands directly to the kernel, it is usually the second ( fn ) of printscreen
<monaleilani> not even my cd-drive is responding..
<kazim59> i heard some bad news about feisty... u cannot uninstall many programs (like gaim evolution)...?
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, so probably alt+fn+sysrq+k
<Angel> also i understan ubuntu es debian based and by example sabayon is gentuu based, i liked both, could someone tell me the differences between a gentuu and a debian system?
<Madpilot> kazim59, not sure where you heard that, but both gaim & evolution are installed by default in Feisty..
<Jordan_U> kazim59, No, you can uninstall any program
<somian[1] > Angel: Gentoo is a source-based meta distibutin with a completely different design of package management.
<Madpilot> kazim59, gah.. *UN*install - not reading things right tonight... yes, you can remove them if you want.
<Angel> somian
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, ( that tells the kernel to kill whatever is running on the current tty, in this case X )
<Angel> dont gt angry but i did not understood a word you said!! :S
<monaleilani> dangit
<monaleilani> I did a hard reboot.. the key didn't work
<monaleilani> and now it's detecting my wireless card again.. and hanging.
<kazim59> Madpilot: it removes components that it should not remove!
<v3n0m> I have an installation issue probably related to graphics,, ubuntu freezes after booting after install to HD, but works fine from the live-cd, the safe-graphics mode, and alternate install iso both fail midway while trying to install, the safe-graphics mode reports the following: http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/9832/2nderrorscreenlinuxsaferf1.png
<lobster> ha!
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, that is why I think NDIS wrapper is a hack :(
<Angel> what do you mean by source based meta? the packager more or less, like it ask different options when configuring? right?
<Madpilot> kazim59, removing either gaim or evo will remove ubuntu-desktop, but that's just a metapackage - removing it doesn't matter except when it's time to upgrade to the next release
<somian[1] > Angel, why would i get angry? But you must face reality or very few people with any intelligence will want to speak to you here.
<somian[1] > Angel: you *must* seek a IRC channel that uses your native language.
<Angel> why, is my english not good?  after all you did educated me
<Angel> I mean   , I wento to my MBA in the USA
<monaleilani> i don't think i really have an alternative though..
<Angel> just i dont understand linux at all yet
* Jordan_U thinks Angel's English is fine...
<mamoru1> Okay.  So I'm installing feisty again.  Only this time, I'm going to opt to stay in the liveCD and just mount the partition and check to see if the files are there.
<TakeOut{u}> lol mba
<astrobit> does anybody know how to mount an ipod nano and manage it with GTK pod?
<Toma-> Angel: with your level of experience, you might want to stick to a simple system like ubuntu. you can always run sabayon from qemu within Ubuntu
<Angel> not bad at windows, but I dont find a similarity where I can grab myself and understand the rest
<Jordan_U> astrobit, Is it mac formatted ( hfs+ ) or windows formatted ( FAT ) ?
<astrobit> hfs
<Toma-> Angel: if you dont like ubuntu, you can install sabayon :)
<astrobit> hfs plus
<astrobit> and it tells me its in read-only
<astrobit> but i added the rw lines
<kazim59> Madpilot: you mean one is not supposed to remove them?
<kazim59> Madpilot: or the package ubuntu-desktop is not required?
<monaleilani> Jordan_U: You kept telling me to use restricted-drivers stuff, but when I loaded it there was nothing really there, wasn't sure how to use it
<Angel> I dont like to experiment a lot, I wish to be able to have a solid system and learn at the same time
<nailbiter> astrobit: The Linux 'hfsplus' driver will refuse to mount the volume readwrite if it hasn't been unmounted cleanly
<Jordan_U> astrobit, Write support for HFS+ is flakey, at the least you need to disable jounaling, I would reformat it though
<genii> astrobit Did you unmount/remount after changing it to rw?
<Madpilot> kazim59, the metapackage can be removed, it's only required when you upgrade
<Angel> is ubuntu studio the way to go, I do like to edit movies and music
<Angel> thand the GUI I do like a lot
<astrobit> yea genii
<Angel> *and
<Jordan_U> genii, Linux does not support HFS+ RW
<Toma-> Angel: well use ubuntu. it will install and configure itself. as for ubuntustudio, you can install that ontop of ubuntu
<astrobit> ok... i'll format it in some windows machine then
<astrobit> seems like the easier chicken way out :D
<astrobit> LOL
<genii> Jordan_U: Weird, I was pretty sure it did. For instance basilisk II seems to
<genii> (tho it is an emulator, certainly)
<Angel> Toma if I partition my hard disk in order to have ubuntu and XP, is there a guide on how to  make a dual boot with ubuntu? and is there also a guide how to get to know the GUI and the OS?
<Jordan_U> genii, Only with journaling disabled
<monaleilani> jordan_u: how does the restricted drivers manager work?
<Toma-> Angel: yes. the ubuntu installer will setup dual booting for you
<astrobit> thank you all!
<Angel> do I have to install ubuntu first or windows?
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, It just checks to see if there are proprietary drivers needed for your hardware to function and if so offers to install them
<Myrtti> windows
<monaleilani> ah
<genii> Angel better to put windows first
<Angel> ok
<Toma-> Angel: windows first, then ubuntu.
<monaleilani> how would i get that to work with d-link?
<monaleilani> only nvidia came up.
<monaleilani> I'm going to uninstall ndiswrapper
<Toma-> Angel: better yet, you could make a partition for ubuntu, windows AND sabayon, and run them all
<monaleilani> I can't have it hanging like that
<bullgard4> What does it mean "a driver is _queried_ by /proc"? (In my case the driver is 'battery')
<Angel> really?
<ubuntu__> I need a way to get ubuntu on a thumbdrive
<genii> Angel then let the boot manager for linux install, use that to choose which to boot
<ubuntu__> or get DSL >.>
<Angel> can i have a three system boot up?
<Toma-> Angel: sure.
<Angel> to try them up?
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, That I would assume means that there are no Linux native drivers for your card, open source or otherwise :(
<ubuntu__> you could have 3 billion
<Angel> ohh
<ubuntu__> if you had that much spaec
<genii> Angel Windows will wipe out the linux boot manager , that is why it must go on first
<monaleilani> Grr.
<Angel> yeah
<Jordan_U> Angel, Yes
<Toma-> Angel: you can have as many Linux versions as you like booting, provided you set up the partitions correctly
<monaleilani> I wonder why ndiswrapper doesn't work as well with FF
<Angel> ok I understand that part
<monaleilani> it worked great with EE
<ubuntu__> you shouldn't need ndiswrapper for most devices monaleilani
<Lounge> ok i fixed the problem
<nailbiter> bullgard4: It means that you can peek at the driver's state by reading files in /proc.  For example, try "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info".
<rredd4> I could not find this:  Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"  in the screen section of your xorg.conf.   when I reconfig xorg
<Lounge> desktop-effects needed to be installed
<Angel> if I want to particion the disk and give ububtu 10 Gb , will it be sufficient for learning purposes? or ubuntu needs more?
<jlulian38> ubuntu needs 4gigs
<rredd4> where is it?
<jlulian38> but 10 is enough
<Angel> ram. how much would you suggest
<bullgard4> nailbiter: I need a moment to think about your answer and understand it. --  Thank you.
<killown> I am try compile cyrus-ssal but I get error make[2] : ** [digestmd5.lo]  Erro 1
<killown>   what a do to fix it?
<Angel> i know more is better
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, I don't know if you had a choice but it is really nice to have all open source supported hardware, it is even worth a little exra cost ( though that usually isn't even necessary )
<Angel> but but minimum?
<trpr> Angel: i think something like 256mb is considered a minimum these days
<trpr> Angel: but those guidelines are worthless. i have ancient machines running linux ;)
<grndslm> 512 is minimum!!!
<Angel> so 512 will be fine? to run everythig I want? movies , sounds etc?
<Angel> ok ok
<Jordan_U> Angel, Depends on what
<Angel> do I need an antivirus or is linux really virus free?
<nailbiter> killown: You need to paste more of the error for us to work out what's wrong.
<Jordan_U> Angel, It is really Virus free :)
* michaelcorley sneeze
<Jordan_U> !virus | Angel
<ubotu> Angel: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<monaleilani> Jordan_U: I bought this wireless card before I started using ubuntu... I know I can get it to work.. it worked before..
<Zach_> hey
<Angel> I like kaspersky, do you know if it runs well on ubuntu?
<Zach_> can anyone help me to install pidgin?
<killown> nailbiter, http://rafb.net/p/rva4pL97.html
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, The folks at #ndiswraper would tell you to install vanilla NDIS from source, they always tell people that Ubuntu's packages are horrible apparently
<variant> Angel: it doesn't run at all on ubuntu. you don't need av
<monaleilani> ahh
<varka> jlulian38: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<orbin> Jordan_U: sometimes it's true.  i can't use feisty's version b/c a bug in it basically won't let me connect
<variant> Angel: plus, kaspersky is garbage
<Angel> I am reading the page, he he
<Angel> really?
<jbrown> thanks Madpilot
<nailbiter> killown: Still not enough. :) Those are just compiler warnings; the error itself is further up
<variant> !av | Angel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Angel> I really love kaspersky, it is fast in a pc you know?
<Jordan_U> variant, I spammed that to him already :)
<Zach_> angel
<Zach_> you don't need antivirus
<purpzey> Is there a way to protect a partition which contains factory defaults when installing Ubuntu, such that if my ubuntu install goes totally fubar or something goes wrong I can recover from that partition?
<variant> Jordan_U: ahh, k :)
<variant> purpzey: just don't format it..
<Jordan_U> purpzey, Back it up?
<variant> Angel: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<optix> hi room
<purpzey> variant: How would I then recover from it? I'd need a necessary boot CD or something similar?
<Angel> off topic
<variant> purpzey: if you back it up or what?
<Angel> ok
<Sam_> hey
<Sam_> anyone here
<Sam_> can anyone help me with vpn
<variant> Sam_: just ask your question
<Sam_> im running  a pptpd vpn
<optix> hi room im a new ubuntu user i need help anyone here could help?
<Sam_> server
<variant> !anyone | Sam_
<ubotu> Sam_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<variant> !anyone | optix
<ubotu> optix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Sam_> i have a windows computer, how do i connect my windows computer to my pptpd server
<variant> Sam_: printer server?
<Sam_> no file server
<purpzey> variant: Well, if I leave the partition as it is, and then have Ubuntu remove my XP partition, but leave the backup partition remaining....If I wanted to, how would I then restore the Ubuntu partition from the backup partition?
<optix> any here have a lot knowledge on ubuntu?
<Sam_> so when someone connects to my vpn server, they can read the files
<variant> Sam_: and it's an ubuntu server right?
<Jordan_U> Sam_, Maybe that is a better question for #windows
<Sam_> the VPN is on ubuntu yes
<purpzey> It is a factory installed default partition.
<CraZy675> okay what is the trick to installing flash player 9?
<Sam_> but i have a windows computer i want to read the files of of
<variant> purpzey: sorry, i thought you ment a winxp backup partition
<Jordan_U> CraZy675, Go to a site that needs flash, let firefox install flash9 :)
<optix> putang ina nyo
<genii> optix The best thing is just to ask your specific question that is causing you an issue, then see if someone may have the answer for you
<nailbiter> Sam_: So the Ubuntu computer is the VPN _client_?  And you want to connect to a VPN server running Windows XP?
<variant> purpzey: so how would you normally back ubuntu up from that?
<Sam_> no
<monaleilani> how do I install software from source? I understand I type "make" in the directory.. but then what?
<kronoman> hello
<Sam_> the ubuntu server is the VPN server
<variant> !compile | monaleilani
<homanj> monaleilani: usually make install
<ubotu> monaleilani: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Sam_> i want to be able to like connect this computer to the VPN server the files off this computer i want to be on the vpn server
<kronoman> I installed KDE on top of my Ubuntu... now the splash screen changed to Kubuntu... how I switch back to Ubuntu splash screen??
<huey> hi, anyone know the Path to TRASH BIN, and how to access that TRASH folder in Terminal?
<CraZy675> Jordan_U: it never seems to download
<Pijiu> how do I get rmvb files to play without having to use realplayer
<variant> !splash | kronoman
<ubotu> kronoman: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<genii> monaleilani: First you need certain things as prerequisite, like the package build-essential    then the normal process would be to do: make   then make install
<Sam_> the files are on this server, so when people connect to teh vpn server (on ubuntu) they can read files all over my copmuter
<kronoman> ubotu: I mean the boot splash and powerdown
<orbin> huey: ~/.Trash
<variant> kronoman: ubotu is a bot
<huey> Orbin: let me try
<variant> !bootsplash | kronoman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> bah
<kronoman> huey: the path to trash is .Trash
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, You will need to do "sudo apt-get build-dep ndiswrapper ( or whatever the package is )" first though
<Sam_> so like is there anything i need to do so that my files on this computer a read when people login the vpn server
<purpzey> variant: Maybe I was unclear...If so I apologize completely...I am looking to install Ubuntu on my laptop which is currently running XP...It also has a partition installed by factory, that restores to straight up factory settings...If I removed the XP partition and replaced it with the Ubuntu partition...but leaving the backup partition in place..If I then wanted to restore from that partition, how would that work?
<kronoman> huey: in example, cd ~/.Trash
<orbin> !restricted > Pijiu (read pm from ubotu)
<huey> thanks
<huey> I got it
<kronoman> huey: what I don't know if the path to trash is the same in gnome and kde
<kronoman> any clue on that?
<huey> I used GNOME so it should be OK
<Sam_> is there anything i can do i have webmin and webmin stuff, but i can do command prompt too
<Jordan_U> purpzey, GRUB will probably detect the recovery partition and make a menu item for booting it.
<variant> purpzey: with your OEM windows cd i presume. ask that question in #windows if you want a decent answer
<nailbiter> Sam_: If you already have the VPN service set up, you just need to enable file-sharing
<Sam_> .....
<Sam_> ok
<purpzey> Ok. Thanks guys.
<Sam_> do i need to enable file sharing on the server
<huey> Anyone know the Command Line for PURGING all of the FILES in TRASH BIN? Because I could not EMPTY my TRASHBIN
<Sam_> or is it a client to client thingy
<Toma-> huey: you dont NEED to use CAPS that mucH :)
<genii> purpzey On some machines like Dell or some Compaq the grub boot manager sees these system partitions fine and makes entries for them
<Toma-> huey: 'rm -rf .trash/*'
<optix> any here offer chat?
<nailbiter> Sam_: Did you want to share files on the Ubuntu VPN server? Or did you want to make the VPN clients' file shares visible to each other in the Windows Network Neighbourhood browser?
<optix> i need hhelp to my ubuntu thnx
<Sam_> second option
<Sam_> i want this computer turned on, connected to vpn
<huey> Toma: thanks
<Sam_> and when im at portable location
<Sam_> i can see the files on this computer adn use them
<orbin> optix: after your last post? :P
<bullgard4> nailbiter: Using Midnight Commander, I did explore the /proc file hierarchy several times before. I also peeked at /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info. Still I do not know how this connects with the 'battery' driver.
<h4wk0> !ask | optix
<ubotu> optix: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> huey, rm -f ~.trash I *think* ( I don't ever use the trash :)
<variant> Sam_: just enable samba on the server
<Sam_> samba?
<Jordan_U> huey, rm -rf ~.trash I *think* ( I don't ever use the trash :)
<huey> Thanks Jordan_U
<Sam_> just in the poptop config enable samba
<Jordan_U> huey, Forgot the "r:
<homanj> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Sam_> or is it a special thingy
<variant> Sam_: and "map" it to a drive letter under wxp
<optix> how to instaall wine?
<Sam_> kk ones ec
<lathiat> capital T
<orbin> Jordan_U: missing slash
<lathiat> in Trash
<lathiat> for GNOME anyway
<variant> orbin: apt-get install wine
<monaleilani> I can't install ndiswrapper
<variant> optix: apt-get isntall wine
<Jordan_U> orbin, Missing sleep :) goodnight
<orbin> :)
<Frogzoo> !wine | optix
<ubotu> optix: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<optix> ok thnx i wily trry
<monaleilani> i keep typing make and it tells me: no rule to make target 'hal_exports.h', needed by 'gen_exports'. Stop.
<Sam_> so i need to enable samba in teh pptpd server
<monaleilani> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<Sam_> i dont have the samba server isntalled on my webmin, so im installing that now
<Jordan_U> monaleilani, You need to ./configure first
<optix> what is the best linux out now?
<monaleilani> okay
<variant> optix: thats a stupid question in an ubuntu channel
<variant> which is asked suprisingly often
<homanj> optix: what variant said
<homanj> optix: i'd say whatever you feel comfortable with.
<variant> optix: obviously, ubuntu
<variant> :P
<Frogzoo> optix: there is no best - it's which distro best meets your needs
<Sam_> ok so i need to install samba server and config it to work with Pptpd
<Sam_> ??
<optix> coz im having problem using ubuntu
<optix> :(
<genii> optix It depends what you want to do with it. for normal people Ubuntu is about the most friendly and does what they need. For people that run servers, there are other types like Debian and RedHat for instance
<h4wk0> optix; red hat ftw.
<pr0tekk> my pony ate my ubuntu disk
<varka> bullgard4: http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/rlinux3ger/ch057.html
<nailbiter> bullgard4: What exactly are you looking for? Normally, the stuff in /proc is used mainly by programs, not humans to talk to low-level drivers
<variant> Sam_: if you have a working vpn then you don't need to change samba at all, just use the default config
<Frogzoo> optix: perhaps if you described your problem people might help
<Sam_> but samba i not installed
<Sam_> people can connect to vpn fine
<variant> Sam_: install samba, as you already know
<monaleilani> ./configure didn't work..
<monaleilani> Wow, I suck.
<optix> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<optix> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<optix> is only available from another source
<optix> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<variant> !compile | monaleilani (read that monaleilani )
<ubotu> monaleilani (read that monaleilani ): Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Sam_> ok
<monaleilani> I read that.
<Frogzoo> optix: did you read the pm from ubotu?
<variant> !wine | optix ( optix read this:)
<ubotu> optix ( optix read this:): wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<monaleilani> hmm, now it's doing it. it kept telling me ./configure couldn't be found
<optix> nope i didnt receive pm
<t94xr-lappy> I do i chown an entire directory and directories under it and files?
<variant> t94xr-lappy: -R
<t94xr-lappy> ah
<nailbiter> Sam_: Basically, Samba provides a WINS server, which keeps track of Windows clients and lets them see each other in the Network Neighbourhood browser
<variant> t94xr-lappy: man chown
<AD|Sleep> Whot is unbutnu
<nailbiter> Sam_: Once Samba is up and running, you can edit your pptpd.conf file to get WINS working over the VPN connection
<variant> AD|Sleep: www.ubuntu.org
<optix> is it possible to install online window based gaame in linux ubuntu?
<harry2> i'm new to all this,but i like 7.04
<optix> :)
<variant> AD|Sleep: er, ubuntu.com
<leninIdebian> @optix search for wine
<nailbiter> optix: You can try running it in emulation. 3D games are not easy to get working, though
<Sam_> ok
<varka> optix: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Sam_> also when you connect to vpn
<kocis> ciekaw jestem ilu tu Polakow... :)
<Sam_> are you supposed to lose internet connection adn only communicate with teh vpn
<Sam_> like you cannot go on website through IE or FX
<genii> optix Many games for windows run in ubuntu (using wine) but if they use something like directX it can be a headache to configure them properly. also they do not neccesarily run as quickly as you would like
<variant> Sam_: ask in #windows as this is no longer an ubuntu support issue
<kon> hello, i have to question: how can i make my nvidia raid5 array work (it's asking for raid45 kernel module but it isnt there) and how do i enable PAE for 4GB RAM? i have downloaded the 7.04 x86 installer.
<optix> bro i try to install and follow all instruction installing wine but always fail
<optix> :(
<optix> no luck
<Sam_> ok thank you so much
<nokorit_> how reliable is ubuntu as a serer?
<nokorit_> server*
<leninIdebian> @optix: did you install the windows lib stuff?
<variant> nokorit_: as any other gnu/linux distro
<Red15> nokorit_:  about as stable as any other linux
<Red15> lol variant
<nailbiter> Sam_: When the Windows client connects to the VPN, _all_ their traffic goes through the VPN connection. So if the client cannot connect to the Internet, it means the VPN server isn't forwarding their traffic properly
<genii> nokorit_: Since it is based on Debian, it is fairly stable
<nailbiter> Sam_: You can fix this by enabling NAT on the VPNserver
<trpr> nokorit_: i have heard good things. personally i use debian sarge for my servers
<elazar_> Beryl get's stuck after a while I'm using it. However if I'm not using the computer, it seems to be stable.
<nokorit_> how is it compare to redhat?
<Sam_> ok thank you
<Sam_> do you know how to do that with
<Sam_> poptop
<pr0tekk> So, now that my pony ate ubuntu, say i had sex with the pony, would it make ubuntuponies?
<elazar_> There's no particular effect I'm using, it's just being dead
<Sam_> or pptpd
<Sam_> enable NAT?
<variant> nokorit_: try it and se
<leninIdebian> nokorit_: if you dont need the newest pakages use debian
<nailbiter> Sam_: You can install the 'ipmasq' package to turn on NAT. That's all you need to do
<Red15> nokorit_:  we at work switched recently from CentOS to ubuntu server can't say I regret the ease
<variant> pr0tekk: that is rather offtopic (and innapropriate)
<Sam_> ipmasq
<Sam_> is that like apt-get ipmasq?
<Sam_> apt-get install ipmasq?
<nailbiter> Sam_: That's right. "apt-get install ipmasq".
<leninIdebian> nokorit_: otherwise ubuntu is a good thing
<Sam_> kk thxs
<genii> nokorit_: It depends on what the server is mainly used for. If standard type LAMP server, then they are about the same. It is just a matter of preference. Ubuntu and debian use a different way to install packages which some prefer to the rpm system in redhat
<optix> i didn't install windows lib stuff. . aand how to install it? :)
<kon> where can i find information for using raid5 (nvidia) in the feisty fawn installer? and whats the easiest way in ubuntu to enable PAE?
<optix> sorry im a newbie linux usser
<variant> !raid | kon
<ubotu> kon: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Sam_> nailbitter can i see you in another channle for a sec
<nokorit_> thank you for the quick responds
<Frogzoo> optix: for the 3rd time, read the wiki link from ubotu
<Sam_> naile bitter #sam channel??
<Sam_> got some questions for you?/
<Frogzoo> !wine | optix read the link
<bullgard4> nailbiter: I am trying to understand what the driver 'battery' (/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/drivers/acpi/battery.c) does. Section 'Battery Management:) Who provides the parameter **bif for the C function 'acpi_battery_get_info (struct acpi_battery *battery struct acpi_battery_info**bif)?
<ubotu> optix read the link: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<genii> nokorit_: If you are going to run some dedicated server, best to use regular Debian tho, as leninIdebian suggests
<variant> optix: new to gnu/linux or new to reading?
<optix> lolz! im a new to gnu/linux
<wims> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wims> dph
<wims> bah its getting late
<|_ocke> haha
<_Ahti> !anything | wims
<ubotu> wims: So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<wims> i didnt actually
<ek0> i got a dual head, with one framebuffer, is there a tool to set different screen resolutions ? preferably graphically
<wims> @lart _Ahti
<wims> but i'm gonna lart you for it
<AD|Sleep> wh0t is teh p1/\/g|_|
<variant> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nailbiter> bullgard4: Oh, ok. You might want to ask on LKML instead--I don't think there are any kernel programmers here
<kuma__> hi, my cdrom drive won't eject, i already tried sudo eject but nothings happens, help please
<Sam_> nailbitter you in other channel>
<variant> kuma__: sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<mamoru1> jeebus.  installing language packs sure takes a lot of time
<bullgard4> nailbiter: What does LKML stand for?
<variant> kuma__: if that fails do fuser -v /dev/cdrom
<optix> is it good that i dont have any firewall aand antiviruses in my ubuntu?
<variant> bullgard4: linux kernel mailing list
<leninIdebian> kume_: did you unmount the volume?
<kuma__> variant: what is fuser
<variant> optix: install firestarter for an easy to use firewall, you don't need av
<Frogzoo> kuma__: stop all processes accessing the cd, then eject will work
<variant> kuma__: a command
<kuma__> leninIdebian: no, i'm going to
<clever> leninIdebian: the eject command will umount on its own if needed
<variant> kuma__: will show you what files/processes are locking the cd tray
<pr0tekk> Say i want to install a pony, or ponies on ubuntu, How do i go about it.
<kon> in the factoids script there is a python error if the search term is shorter than 3
<variant> leninIdebian: "eject" also unmounts
<bullgard4> nailbiter: variant I will try to get the address of the Linux kernel mailing list. Thank you.
<kuma__> variant i ran fuser, didn't returned anything
<variant> kuma__: what exact command did you run?
<leninIdebian> ok didnt knew that
<kuma__> fuser -v /dev/cdrom
<variant> hmm
<optix> ok thnx
<genii> pr0tekk: You would do something like look for the pony by:   apt-cache search pony     then decide which pony you liked best and then do something like sudo apt-get install specific-pony
<variant> kuma__: try sudo fuser -km /dev/cdrom
<variant> kuma__: then sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<AD|Sleep> I need porn...
<AD|Sleep> anyone have porn?
<AD|Sleep> I need it...
<tonyyarusso> AD|Sleep: Not here.
<_Ahti> !offtopic | AD|Sleep
<ubotu> AD|Sleep: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kuma__> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> AD|Sleep: that is not appropriate for this channel
<variant> kuma__: neither is that
<AD|Sleep> !aids
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aids - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nailbiter> bullgard4: The archives for the list are kept a lkml.org.  I'm sorry I can't really help with the battery driver; it's a very long time since I did any kernel programming
* AD|Sleep is bored
<kuma__> variant: i ran both commands and nothing happened, i think it might be a hardware problem
* AD|Sleep is on lv. 7 in ubuntu...how about you guys
<bullgard4> nailbiter: Thank you, anyway, for guiding me further.
* AD|Sleep my friend beat ubuntu on normal mode and hard...
<Myrtti> AD|Sleep: behave
<Myrtti> I'm just about to get annoyed
<variant> kuma__: if you have a pin or a needle you can force the cd tray open (there is a very small hole on the front for that purpose)
<vinceb> has anyone here installed 7.04 on PPC?
<kuma__> variant: ok, i'll try that
<_Ahti> !offtopic | AD|Sleep
<ubotu> AD|Sleep: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AD|Sleep> Whots topic?
<AD|Sleep> Oya como va!
<AD|Sleep> uni-fish...
<Myrtti> AD|Sleep: this is the support channel
<AD|Sleep> pimpoliciousness
<AD|Sleep> im supporting
<Myrtti> AD|Sleep: for random chatter, join some other channel
<v3n0m`> help
<AD|Sleep> something or other...
<AD|Sleep> just dont know what...
<pyrohotdog> How do I burn an ISO from the command line?
<variant> v3n0m`: what with?
<varka> AD|Sleep: would you please stop spamming useless things to the channel?!
<variant> pyrohotdog: cdrecord
<v3n0m`> variant: ubuntu freezing after install to hd
<pyrohotdog> variant: thank you. :)
<variant> v3n0m`: at what point?
<v3n0m`> variant: the problem is detailed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445664
<AD|Sleep> Ill stop spamming usless things to the channel when you stop spamming the channel about me spamming the channel o_O
<pr0tekk> How do I turn on ubuntu?
<pyrohotdog> AD|Sleep: shut up. :)
<AD|Sleep> pr0tekk
<AD|Sleep> beat it...
<v3n0m`> variant: extremely slow loading, eventually gui loads, and freezes with an 'hourglass
<AD|Sleep> this is smartz chnnel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<kuma__> variant: i opened the tray and removed the CD, but now the read/write led is freezed on
<AD|Sleep> only people past lv 5 on ubuntu can be in here
<v3n0m`> variant: 'hourglass' mouse icon and orange background
<pyrohotdog> define "lv 5"
<AD|Sleep> ..duh after lv 4 before lv 6
<Myrtti> ok, this is about the last warning.
<Madpilot> AD|Sleep, stop the spam, thanks.
<AD|Sleep> its the one with the large firey boss
<kon> i have read the RAID info but i don't understand how i should make a module when i do not yet have a partition
<pyrohotdog> can  someone make thhe executive decision to boot him?
<AD|Sleep> Can anyone see what im typing?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@doc-209-33-8-193.trinity.tx.cebridge.net]  by Myrtti
* AD|Sleep was kicked off #ubuntu by Myrtti (you were warned, n'est pas?)
<pyrohotdog> :)
<varka> thx
<zcat[1] > excellent.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by Myrtti
<lobster> lv 5? I run everything on rc 3...
<leninIdebian> thx
<|_ocke> heh
<Madpilot> Myrtti, multilingual /remove messages, even. Classy.
<variant> v3n0m`: ok, when you boot up switch imediately to a virtual terminal (ctrl alt f1)
<|_ocke> i thought rc2 was normal runlevel
<variant> v3n0m`: from there run this command "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Myrtti> Madpilot: it is, isn't it :-)
<variant> v3n0m`: that should speed up the command line a bit based on the issues you're having and we can go from there
<Myrtti> I'd paint the kick messages pink and attach lace into them, were it possible
<lobster> I'd expect that sort of empirical logic from you, Locke
<mamoru1> Okay.  I installed....again.... and again....it didn't work.
<|_ocke> lobster, i am not john
<[uplink] > HELLO!
<|_ocke> and i have no ties to governmentalis,
<|_ocke> and i have no ties to governmentalism
<v3n0m`> ok, but I could easily just have gone into recovery mode (command line) which also ignores the gui
<elazar_> Is there a nice program to display the load of the computer, memory usage etc. in the gnome interface?
<v3n0m`> variant: which I have done
<Madpilot> elazar_, System Monitor
<variant> v3n0m`: ok, run sudo X -configure
<elazar_> Madpilot: is that the one which comes with gnome?
<v3n0m`> variant: ok
<Madpilot> elazar_, System->Admin->System Monitor - there's a panel applet too
<Madpilot> elazar_, yes
<elazar_> Madpilot: where's the panel applet?
<v3n0m`> variant: I'm going to have to re-install though
* lobster is away: Gone away for now.
<elazar_> I want something I can always see
<variant> v3n0m`: why?
<homanj> elazar_: add it to the panel
<Madpilot> elazar_, right-click on either of your panels, choose "Add To Panel", select System Monitor. Once it appears, right click on it to configure it how you want it
<Madpilot> lobster, kill the /away msg spam, thainks
<v3n0m`> variant: because I deleted the partitions,.. but I won't be able to talk to you after I re-install because I only have one computer and all irc clients i've used on linux so far require gui
<variant> v3n0m`: use irssi
<variant> v3n0m`: it's a gui (ncurses) client that works from a command prompt
<v3n0m`> variant: thanks, I will look that up
<pyrohotdog> v3n0m`: bitchx is a nice console irc client as well
<variant> v3n0m`: look me up if you run into problems. will be here off and on most of the day as I am at work (*lol*)
<variant> v3n0m`: the live cd comes with irssi afaik
<chief__> Hi. I've never had this kind of problem before. When I click the "Turn Off" button, it just goes to black screen and won't power off unless I press the power button for several seconds.
<v3n0m`> variant: since I have to reinstall I just want to mention, that I could not install from the alternate iso (because it stalls midway on a blue screen), and that I could not install via safe-graphics mode (see http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/9832/2nderrorscreenlinuxsaferf1.png), and so I will retry installing from the regular live-cd gui.. ok?
<variant> v3n0m`: yeah i saw the images in your forum post
<v3n0m`> variant: k
<cwraig> hi all does anyone know how to get ubuntu to run an application instead of turning on the screensaver?
<blind> Is there some sort of equalizer for *all* sound? I have a subwoofer with my computer speakers, and at night, the bass bothers my upstairs neighbor, even at low volumes.
<^CrispY^> hey
<variant> blind: try alsamixergui
<^CrispY^> quit
<^CrispY^> exit
<kon> please someone give me a hint, when i try to activate my raid5 on feisty it needs the raid45 module but it is not available, but raid456 is.
<cwraig> join #gnome
<blind> variant: im looking for something to turn down the bass/up the treble. not adjust the volume.
<v3n0m`> variant: I will join you hopefully next on chatzilla for the firefox on the live-cd and then afterwards on irssi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@222.124.143.144]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<kristjan_> is where ubuntu edgy eft release with latest updates allready applied?
<RAOF> kristjan_: Why would you want that?  Feisty is the latest release, and Dapper is the current LTS release.
<Madpilot> kristjan_, if you want the latest version of Ubuntu, it's 7.04  or Feisty Fawn
<pr0tekk> my ubuntu brok i ned help
<Myrtti> !ask | pr0tekk
<ubotu> pr0tekk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<orbisvicis> question: ubuntu 7.04 create the lvm container partition, but didnt give me any options to create logical volumes: does that have to be done after completing the installation ?
<Frogzoo> pr0tekk: no prelims, just state your issue
<kristjan_> RAOF and Madpilot I have feisty fawn, but I also need edgy eft for a few technical reasons you aren't really interested
<Frogzoo> kristjan_: mix & matching packages across releases is going to give you grief
<pr0tekk> Well my pony ate my ubuntu disk an now it brok
<kristjan_> so I was thinking where has to a way to get edgy eft with all the updates allready applied
<Madpilot> kristjan_, it's still available - http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<v3n0m`> BYE EVERYONE
<Madpilot> kristjan_, but the ISO you download does not have the security updates rolled in
<kristjan_> Madpilot: I know, I have the cd, but you got to dl more than 200MB to update
<Madpilot> kristjan_, yeah, I know. Can't be helped.
<Myrtti> pr0tekk: you should leach him better
<orbisvicis> donwload a new one ?
<|_ocke> eh?
<|_ocke> anyone?
<|_ocke> go to http://locke.serveblog.net
<|_ocke> im tryng to make it entertaining
<|_ocke> basedon what i grewup with
<|_ocke> because i would really like to eat lunch
<|_ocke> or dinner
<|_ocke> preferably both
<|_ocke> but that s nopt going to happpen
<johnt> Please will some one look at this paste and help me with a wine dll problem?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21394/
<Myrtti> |_ocke: for random chatter, please join #ubuntu-offtopic. Your website isn't actually on topic here.
<|_ocke> so please cliock on hte links...
<|_ocke> yeah io know
<|_ocke> im, a beggar
<|_ocke> but its open source!
<Myrtti> please.
<|_ocke> and creative commons licnense
<|_ocke> even though i didnt post that yet :P
<johnt> zcat[1]  bruce are you at keys???
<blind> Is there some sort of equalizer for *all* sound? I have a subwoofer with my computer speakers, and at night, the bass bothers my upstairs neighbor, even at low volumes. (and not just for music. for videos and games, as well)
<ek0> i installed ubuntu 7.04, i have an ati x600 video card, everything was working great until i installed beryl and the fglrx drivers, now i can't use any effects, not the ones built in, neither compiz nor beryl, how can i revert to the original settings and start over ? (i have used the manuals on the help site to the word)
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
(Molluck/#ubuntu) EightEleven, i have to hold down the fn key just to type and it is very hard
(livecd6ten/#ubuntu) should i install GRUB to hd0
(Frogzoo/#ubuntu) timmay: you should point to the kernel for the other install
(Molluck/#ubuntu) nevermind, i fixed it.
(livecd6ten/#ubuntu) what is GRUB?
(binary_goofy/#ubuntu) hi room. can somebody pls help me with gettng qtorrent working?
<timmay> Frogzoo: other than changing the root(hd1,0) how do I do that?
<erUSUL> |grub 1 livecd6ten
<erUSUL> |grub | livecd6ten
<erUSUL> !grub | livecd6ten
<ubotu> livecd6ten: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Molluck> EightEleven, okay this fn key does nothing for me.
<kandrews> Hi, I have audacious installed with the timidity plug-in but I can't get the player to play midi files. Do I need to install something else?
<sivik> ok, i installed the needed java plugin but i'm still getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21450/
<timmay> Frogzoo: do you have a link with a default menu.lst for multiple installs of ubuntu?
<binary_goofy> hi room. can somebody pls help me with gettng qtorrent working?
<lou_> i haven't had any probs with instaling GRUB where it wants to go
<erUSUL> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<livecd6ten> should i install GRUB to (hd0) default, or am i supposed to change it to hd1 or something else?
<lou_> just leave it at default
<sivik> livecd6ten, default is good
<livecd6ten> i read that dell 6400 frezzes when booting
<EightEleven> Molluck: Did any of the other toshiba packages help?
<slinky_> Does Ubuntu 64-bit support ATI Crossfire cards?
<livecd6ten> but if u change where grub is installed it will be fine
<Molluck> EightEleven, i didn't see any, and i was unable to add any more repositories.
<slimz> im trying to run an xdmcp session using cygwin on winxp, i see the login screen for ubuntu, but when i logon, nothing happens, only a brown screen, is there a step i might of missed?
<Molluck> EightEleven, settings > repositories lead me to a dead end.
<lou_> default should be fine
<EightEleven> Are you using Ubuntu 6.10 or 7.04?
<sivik> i'm going to kill java
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !superboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timmay> Frogzoo: Looks like I need to add a root= param to the kernel line??
<delta9thc1> AndyCR: if you want answer me in pvt,thx
<livecd6ten> is it ok to keep gaim open while installing?
<slinky_> Where can i get support for ubuntu 64-bit?
<lou_> ya
<AndyCR> livecd6ten: yeah
<PriceChild> slinky_, here is good
<livecd6ten> ive started install and am still connected
<livecd6ten> ok good
<slinky_> PriceChild: does ubuntu 64-bit support ATI Crossfire cards?
<PriceChild> slinky_, I don't know sorry.
<Frogzoo> timmay: you need to change boot the root= params
<Frogzoo> timmay: you need to change both the root= params
<slinky_> thank you PriceChild
<Frogzoo> timmay: and put the section _outside_ of the autogenerated section
<Molluck> EightEleven, you have left me hanging here....
<walrus> newbie question: how do i do a md5 checksum ?? i already have the .MD5SUM file and the ISO file ...
<PriceChild> walrus, md5sum file
<jpjacobs> walrus, md5sum -c <md5sum file>
<EightEleven> Molluck: I asked which version of Ubuntu you are using, 6.10 or 7.04?
<Molluck> EightEleven, i did not see that. i am using 7.04
<walrus> PriceChild: jpjacobs: thx
<jpjacobs> np
<timmay> Frogzoo: I see, I copy/pasted the primary one and didnt change the root= param, I see it is set to UUID= and then a GUID, I am assuming that is the ID of the drive. I tried changing to /dev/hdb1 but that didnt work..
<EightEleven> Molluck: No problem, under settings>repositories, you will probably see a list with 5 options, right?
<yeniklasor> Hi, when system is booting I want to disable splash screen and add system information to it. How can I do this?
<EightEleven> Molluck: And an option to select your local server
<Molluck> EightEleven, it says, downloadable from the internet... then 4 options. another one that says "source code" and beneath that is a dropdown list button.
<sivik> what am i doing wrong to make java not work, i installed the plugin and its still not working trying to play gemes at games.yahoo.com
<EightEleven> Molluck: Good, is the 2nd option universe?
<Frogzoo> timmay: you can get the UUID from the output of blkid
<Esaj> anyone know if there's a backport of thunderbird 2 for feisty?
<Molluck> EightEleven, affirmative.
<EightEleven> Molluck: Is it enabled?
<Molluck> EightEleven, yes.
<Molluck> EightEleven, they are bad labeling options clearly.
<hoffmanc_> hello, has anyone run into a problem where lightty won't stop via the initscript in dapper?
<yeniklasor> Hi, when system is booting I want to disable splash screen and add system information to it (like knoppix). How can I do this?
<EightEleven> Molluck: Appearently, but if you now press reload in Synaptic and then search for "toshiba", then it should find 3 packages
<sivik> what am i doing wrong to make java not work, i installed the plugin and its still not working trying to play gemes at games.yahoo.com
<paulo> allchan
<Molluck> EightEleven, it found the 3 packages already... 2 of which were marked in green. the other.. um
<void^> yeniklasor: remove "quiet splash" from the kernel parameters in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sivik> !java
<paulo> join world
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Molluck> EightEleven, toshutils.
<Molluck> EightEleven, that is not marked.
<eks> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<paulo> disconect
<JakubS> what happened to libgcj.a? it was in package libgcj7-dev in edgy but disappeared in feisty. Package description still mentions static lib
<netra1> this might be a stupid question, but i've just install xen on ubuntu 7.04 and everything is setup correctly, except i don't have a domU kernel
<netra1> where do i find a domU kernel?
<sunnypies_> I have flash installed but the link won't load to watch the air show live! what do i do http://foxnews-foxstream2.wm.llnwd.net/foxnews_foxstream2
<EightEleven> Molluck: You could install toshutils too, but I'm not sure if it will help.
<yeniklasor> void^ : it is this? # defoptions=quiet splash
<EightEleven> Molluck: what is the exact type of the laptop?
<Molluck> EightEleven, i'm quite certain it will not help.
<paulo> #new
<Molluck> EightEleven, how do i find out?
<paulo> help
<hydan> isn't there a bundle of sofware that doesn't come with ubuntu that you can download...
<timmay> Frogzoo: strange.. if I set my root to root(hd0,0) and my root= param to /dev/hdb1, it shows the kubuntu load screen(which is installed on hd0) but loads into ubuntu (installed on hd1)
<hydan> i know that's vague.
<jpjacobs> !helpme | paulo
<ubotu> paulo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<EightEleven> Molluck: Usually it's written on the outside.
<EightEleven> Something like sattelite or latitude
<yeniklasor> # defoptions=quiet splash     isn't # mean is don't do this?
<neverblue> hydan, you edit your sources.list, then update it
<void^> yeniklasor: yes. if you just modify that bit you'll have to run update-grub to make it take effect.
<Molluck> EightEleven, psaa2u-005019 (model number)
<hydan> haha. you guys are amazing.
<void^> yeniklasor: it's an update-grub thing. read the comments above to understand.
<hydan> on top of the game.
<hoffmanc_> !helpful people
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpful people - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beni> hello, i have a burning problem, which seems unsolved in any forum so far: when i want to burn a dvd, the error message is input/output problem... doesn't matter which program i use
<hydan> 1000+ people and you manage to answer my simple question :P
<yeniklasor> ok void^ thanks
<neverblue> yeniklasor, yes, a line preceeded by a # means its a comment
<hydan> a-mazing
<hydan> i'll shut up now
<hydan> :)
<sivik> ok, i am doing something totally wrong, i can't get java to run for games.yahoo.com from mozilla, i followed the howto, what else cam i don't wrong
<EightEleven> Molluck: So it's a Toshiba Satellite A105-S171?
<rambo3> sivik, restart firefox ?
<sivik> did that
<sea> you should use apt-get instead of synaptic to install java
<sivik> same error
<Molluck> EightEleven, the model # does not lie.
<sunnypies_> anyone know what else i need to do to watch this air show live??? I have flash installed  Click to Watch Andrews AFB Air Show LIVE
<sea> synaptic wouldnt install it right on feisty for me
<sivik> sea: thats how i installed it
<sea> apt-get did it no problems
<rambo3> sivik, does java work ?
<sivik> rambo3: i have no clue, let me pastebin the error
<beni> help
<beni> ?
<rambo3> sivik, http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<khin> hi im getting some errors from synaptic im not sure i understand. im trying to install 'libpng12-dev
<sivik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21450/
<jpjacobs> !helpme|beni
<ubotu> beni: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<beni> when i want to burn a dvd, the error message is input/output problem...
<sivik> rambo3: it works there, but not at yahoo games
<khin> and have 'libpng12-0' installed. but it says it cant install 'libpng12-dev' because it is dependent on 'libpng12-0'. but it says i have this installed!
<sivik> the page that i pasted shows the error i'm getting
<sivik> khin: trying to install enlightenment are we?
<Molluck> i love ubuntu's scrollbar.  if you scroll and your cursor deviates too far away, it does not stop scrolling like windows xp's scrollbar. <3
<sea> yeah molluck its awesome
<rambo3> sivik, ok it might be some secuirty thing .  you have java console in firefox that you can check . but if it is java security i dont know how to solve it
<rambo3> sivik, Edit -> error console
<michup> hi, ive problem with performance after booting ubuntu edgy from CD
<sea> are you sure you installed JRE 1.5
<michup> some suggestion what may cause that sittuation?
<truz_`24> Is there a good guide on compiling kernel modules in ubuntu?  I tried to compile a basic kernel module and keep getting errors and the like.
<sivik> rambo3, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21456/, thats what i get, and then i click on trust and that other page is what happens when i go
<truz_`24> Apparently kernel interfaces are different?
<delta9thc1> why you're using edgy? it's old! before anyone using breezy,right now edgy,mah...
<EightEleven> Molluck: How do you usually adjust the brightness of your laptop?
<Molluck> EightEleven, via windows xp.. using the radeon gamma adjuster.
<sea> what? no one likes Feisty?
<khin> anyway, basically im just trying to install gtk+. but when i try to run configure it says it needs updated versions of a bunch of stuff, and of that, what exists in synaptic is dependent on other stuff
<sea> Feisty is the best evarrr
<Molluck> EightEleven, having more control over colors is better than just setting the brightness output lower...
<khin> is there some simpler way to do this
<delta9thc1> i'm using feisty !
<Molluck> EightEleven, perhaps i should submit my question to a forum and wait for a reply?
<rambo3> sivik, i dont know , you might try to ask somone else or in #firefox on their irc server
<sivik> rambo3: what is their server
<beni> did anyone solve an input/output error problem while burning dvds?
<sea> I have to wonder why fwcutter worked on feisty and not on Dapper, when i ran it on Dapper it said i had broadcom 4318, but Feisty and fwcutter says i have 4311 airforce
<rambo3> i'dd guess  irc.mozilla.org
<sea> my guess is that Yahoo detects you are using *nix
<EightEleven> Molluck: Did you try rakeer's suggestion to type in terminal window: xgamma 1  ?
<Molluck> Molluck, people are gonna have to start typing my name ... i just ignore text that isn't directed to me.
<Molluck> EightEleven, so no, I did not try it because i did not see it.
<EightEleven> Molluck: rakeer suggested to open a terminal and then type xgamma -gamma 2
<Molluck> EightEleven, it worked, but i need to make it darker.
<beni> i tried to burn a data dvd, but it says input/output error. what could be the problem?
<EightEleven> Molluck: Okay, then try xgamma -gamma 0.5
<Molluck> EightEleven, ooh nifty ^^
<Molluck> EightEleven, it seems to be, the whites are too white and the darks are too dark
<Quintin> beni, have you tried again with a different blank disc?
<beni> yes
<khin> actually, what i need is the gtk+ development files. so trying to install them off synaptic says i need (among other things) libcairo2-dev. this in turn needs, for one, libpng12-dev
<nitrocks> how do i automatically mount another hard disk on boot?
<beni> i also tried several burning programs
<nitrocks> in 7.04
<EightEleven> Molluck: Too bad rakeer is already offline, maybe he knows other nice tools too
<jpjacobs> nitrocks, i guess it already does mount everything it finds
<Molluck> EightEleven, well this is a hundred times more usable now that the gamma is less!
<Molluck> EightEleven, thanks for the help :)
<delta9thc1> do you have tried brasero also?
<bubux> i need tabs in gedit to ident selected code instead of replacing all selected text with a tab.. please help me
<delta9thc1> but i ever use k3b,is the best for me :-)
<kendale> hello
<ImBrian> bubux: apt-get install scite
<EightEleven> Molluck: You're welcome
<delta9thc1> i've sorry
<kendale> hi i need som help with my wireless
<Molluck> Is there a way that I can enable 3d capability in Ubuntu 7.04?
<bubux> ImBrian:  thnx but i already have scite and i prefer gedit.. i would like to use TAB keys to ident in gedit
<ImBrian> bubux: I see.  I don't know that it's possible in GEdit (been a while since I've used it).  If it's a simple one-time task and you have scite, I know it does it.
<Gerro> Anyone about that is really good with webcams?
<Henica> Hey guys. It seems that after watching a movie, my screen resolution has changed drasticly. Is there any way I can fix this without restarting? I've got too many files open and I don't want to lose them. :p
<bubux> ImBrian: thank you for your help
<Gerro> Henica: do xrandr -s heightxwidth or something
<EightEleven> Molluck: My Radeon card was automatically working
<sea> system/preferences/screen resolution ?
<dhtechs> Henica:  system.preferences.screen resolution
<Henica> I have a custome set resolution, as ubuntu doesn't like my video card.
<Molluck> EightEleven, not here. i think it is because i am using a laptop.
<Gerro> EightEleven: working or working working as in able to render 3d?
<sea> my radeon worked too but i went ahead and installed the restricted driver
<kendale> hi i need some help with my wireless on an acer 3000
<jsd> good morning.  all my audio is coming out of the headphone jack and the pc speaker.  any way to shut the pc speaker up?  seems like the audio devices are the same in the sound control panel - there's no way to address just one.
<sea> well it renders 3d witht he restricted drivers
<ImBrian> jsd: which sound panel?
<Gerro> sea: through mesa right?
<Enselic_> jsd: sudo make install gnome-alsa-mixer
<Enselic_> jsd: there you have a bunch of audio sliders and on/off buttons
<Henica> Ehh. I'll just restart my PC.
<EightEleven> Able to render 3D i think. Beryl was working and ufoai and xmoto also respond well
<ImBrian> jsd: what Enselic_ said ;)
<jsd> ok i'll try it
<sea> i clicked 'manage restricted drivers' and there it was so i went ahead and installed it
<EightEleven> And I'm also using a laptop
<Gerro> Henica: wait
<dyrne> jsd: i had a similar problem but dont remember what i changed in alsamixer
<sea> Im on an HP dv5000 media center laptop
<dhtechs> Henica:  system.preferences.screen resolution
<Gerro> Henica: do ctrl alt f1 to get command prompt then do randr -s 1024x768 if you need root do sudo su then enter pass
<Gerro> Henica: ctrl alt f7 for graphics mode
<lou__> henica alt+ctrl+backspace
<jsd> jsd@testing:/usr$ sudo make install gnome-alsa-mixer
<jsd> Password:
<jsd> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<kendale> hi i am a noob do i get in line for hel?
<kendale> p
<Gerro> jsd: don't forget to do ./configure and make before make install
<PriceChild> kendale, Just ask your question and someone will answer if they know the answer :)
<dhtechs> kendale: just ask
<kendale> ok thanks
<kendale> i have a broadcom wireless card and i screwd it up and it is not woring anymore
<kneeki> Anyone know of a good torrent client other than BitTorrent (that came with my Ubuntu install)? I was unable to find uTorrent in the lists =(
<ImBrianJ> kneeki: azarius (sp?) is popular - a java app IIRC
<jsd> i installed it with synaptic and now i am golden.  thanks!
<EightEleven> kendale: So it was working before?
<Gerro> kendale: do ndiswrapper -l to list which driver its using and modprobe ndiswrapper to load driver up
<kneeki> ImBrianJ, Thanks bud, I'll check into that. =)
<kendale> can someone tell me what i need to how to set up my wireless i have tried the fourms and still no dice
<kendale> yes
<Svenstaro> kneeki, tried automatix's torrent client? I don't know what's it called but it supposedly pretty good. Automatix provides Azureus and some other Utorrent like.
<kendale> it was working
<ImBrianJ> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<PriceChild> !automatix | Svenstaro kneeki
<ubotu> Svenstaro kneeki: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dyrne> kneeki: deluge is much less resource intensive than az
<dyrne> kneeki: even ktorrent
<EightEleven> kendale: What did you do just before it stopped working?
<Svenstaro> =(
<chamunks> would someone know how to mount a cd image as if it were a regular cd in feisty?
<ImBrianJ> kneeki: I shoudl preface that I'm not a torrent person.  What little I do, I use the cli torrent client
<dyrne> chamunks: mount -o loop file.iso /directory
<Svenstaro> Anyway, I meant deluge know that you mention it.
<Smygis> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ImBrianJ> but I know Azureus is popular
<kneeki> Thanks guys, I'll look into all of those. =)
<Znortfl> Hey ubuntu people, how do I unpack ".tar.Z" archives? Ark doesnt support it, apparently
<ImBrianJ> there's another one I used in Gnome that was good (torrent).  Freeloader I think
<ImBrianJ> kneeki: another good option (if you're Gnome): http://www.downloadsquad.com/2006/08/21/freeloader-bittorrent-client-for-gnome/
<ImBrianJ> I stopped using it only because I switched to XFCE
<dyrne> Zambezi: the Z is a unix compress i think so uncompress then tar xfv file.tar should work
<mIgUeL_sAn> i've already installed ubuntu 7.04, does it have and apache and php installed in my system?
<sea> how could i change to xfce
<rambo3> mIgUeL_sAn,ask ubotu
<kendale> eight eleven i sent you a prvate message
<ImBrianJ> sea: apt-get install xubuntu-bas
<sea> miguel open a terminal and type apache
<kneeki> ImBrianJ, I am using gnome, thanks =)
<sea> thanks brian
<ImBrianJ> xubuntu-base rather
<ImBrianJ> sea: you're familiar with xfce?
<sea> no but ive seen it
<mIgUeL_sAn> ubotu: i've already installed ubuntu 7.04, does it have and apache and php installed in my system?
<rambo3> !lamp | mIgUeL_sAn
<dyrne> sea: ? xfce is gtk like gnome so the gnome themes will work. was that your question?
<ubotu> mIgUeL_sAn: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ImBrianJ> sea: know that it'll be a pretty big install, it's an entire desktop environment
<sea> mine says apache is not installed
<sea> so your is probably not installed either
<ImBrianJ> sea: read about the "official" xfce version of ubuntu here: http://www.xubuntu.org/
<sea> i used the feisty dvd
<sea> ok
<Sgm> hi all
<chamunks> dyrne, will that be just as good as a virtual cd drive in windows?
<EightEleven> kendale: Sorry, I did not receive it
<kendale> how do i start privete chat
<EightEleven> Are you logged in?
<yimmmy> help me with wine some one will
<yimmmy> yoda told me that
<kendale> it is hard to follw in this view
<yimmmy> can some one help mw
<kendale> not sure
<kendale> i am chiatting
<mrclean> Trying to update /and/or update a ubuntu 6 system and getting error:  " Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-gnome-support_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06_i386.deb"
<mrclean> or several like it.
<gaten> yimmmy: you need to be specific about your problem
<EightEleven> kendale: IRC will by default not send private messages from unregistered users
<mrclean> I think it's ubuntu 6.....
<Sgm> does anyone know something about audio problems in feisty with an intel 82801g (ich7) chip?gnome and esound
<kendale> ok
<EightEleven> And yes, this view is sometimes a bit messy
<yimmmy> wine is not working i click on the app and it dosent do any thing
<Molluck> I have a ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M IGP -- is that going to be a problem for enabling 3d capability?
<kendale> where do i register
<gaten> yimmmy: try running wine "program name" from the terminal
<Sgm> does anyone know something about audio problems in feisty with an intel 82801g (ich7) chip?gnome and esound
<mrclean> how do I find the version number?
<CheshireViking> yimmy, for help with wine, you might be better asking in  #wine
<ethereality> kendale: do you need to register your nick for IRC?
<gaten> yimmmy: and make sure you are in the directory that the program is installed in
<tanath> need help. since i upgraded to feisty my scanner doesn't work
<Molluck> can somebody help me enable 3d capability with my laptop?
<kendale> yes
<Sgm> molluck have you Googled enough?
<tanath> xsane says no devices available
<ethereality> kendale: type /msg nickserv help register
<ethereality> i think.
<Molluck> Sgm, probably not :(
<Quintin> Molluck, what laptop?  what gfx card?
<EightEleven> kendale: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Molluck> Quintin, it is a toshiba satellite laptop.  ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M IGP
<Sgm> does anyone knows something about audio problems in feisty with an intel 82801g (ich7) chip?gnome and esound
<ethereality> or that, except type 'register <password> <email address>' ... i'm not sure of the format, which is why i suggest messaging 'help register'
<Quintin> Molluck, that card has drivers from ati that you can use.  do "apt-cache search xorg-video | grep fglrx"
<tanath> anyone?
<Molluck> Quintin, attempting now.
<gaten> tanath: when you plug in the scanner, what does dmesg tell you
<kendale> i will register and come back
<EightEleven> kendale: You don't need to leave for that
<tanath> gaten, well, it's a printer & scanner. prints ok, but has lost scanner functionality
<kendale> i know i will be reading how to do it in the web i wont disconnect
<hydan> how big is the default 7.04 iso download?
<sivik> has anyone else having problems with games.yahoo.com and the java applet for firefox in fiesty
<sivik> hydan: just under 750 mb
<hydan> ooh
<gaten> tanath: beyond checking to see if dmesg reports a problem, i dont know, ive never hooked a scanner up to linux before
<hydan> thanks
<EightEleven> good luck
<Molluck> Quintin, it says "xorg-driver-fglrx - Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators"
<khin> is there some reason why these development packages don't (apparently) have valid release packages? im trying to install libgtk2.0-dev and having issues
<sea> can i enable repositories from the terminal?
<sivik> sea: yes
* sea googles again
<dr_willis> sea,  you can edit the sources.list file  with an editor..so yes.
<sivik> sea: go into your /etc/apt/sources.list file and add them there
<sea> oh ok
<sivik> dr_willis, can you help me with some java issues
<dr_willis> !apt
<Quintin> Molluck, yea, go figure.  install it :-P  then in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , change "ati" or "radeon" or whatever to "fglrx" under the Driver section , then do /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<sivik> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Molluck> Quintin, how to install?
<datrigg> anyone in here got SLI to work in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> sivik,  proberly not. leaving for work in 10 min..  id have to say yuse 'java --version' to be sure you are using the actual SUN java - not the alternatives. for a starter however.
<Quintin> Molluck, sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<sea> dr_willis i had the same problem, it said java was installed but it wasnt or it was not JRE
<jetroo> ive installed u6.10 on laptop and now dwnlding the updates (169 of them!) i have the 7.04 disc but it wont install cuz the x-server breaks or something. should i be able the upgrade to 7.04 after i update 6.10? or will it break after upgrade
<sivik> Unrecognized option: --version
<sivik> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<chamunks> will this command "mount -o loop file.iso /directory"  mount a cd image just the same as if it were burnt to a cd??
<kendale> eighteleven am i register now
<sivik> jetroo: u will have to fix the xserver after you install the newer version
<Molluck> Quintin, I just checked synaptics for fglrx, it is marked green.
<sea> jetroo  the CD wouldnt work right for me i had gotten the DVD of feisty and viola
<dr_willis> ret -version then. (logicial eh?) :)
<colbert> how do I burn an iso with a .mds file ???
<sivik> dr_willis, i have 1.4.2-02
<jetroo> how will i do that, i wont be connected to internet
<dr_willis> colbert,  convert it to iso. but you will lose the special data/features that may be in the mds.
<Quintin> Molluck, yea, well if you're a big pansy you can do it that way too, whatever.  just install it :P
<dr_willis> java version "1.4.2"
<dr_willis> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu5)
<Molluck> Quintin, it is already installed doofus.
<dr_willis> seems that I am using the Gnu java. not the sun one - on this box.
<sivik> jetroo: do something like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and use the vesa driver until u can fix it
<sivik> jetroo: but u can get on the net via CLI, its called lynx
<colbert> dr_willis: i already have file.iso and file.mds, together.. how do I burn them?
<tanath> gaten, i turned it off & on. here's dmesg output: http://paste.uni.cc/15611
<khin> actually i was doing something stupid, never mind it worked
<Gat0rvean> I'm trying to install a desktop theme, or in my mind, I want to change the window borders, default login screen and fonts and stuff, I've read the article on the Wiki, but when I try and download something, it tells me it's the wrong file type, can anyone help?
<sivik> colbert; burn the iso in k3b via burn image
<Molluck> Quintin, since it is already installed, doesn't that mean i already have it?
<dr_willis> colbert,  k3b and other tools can burn .iso files. but if its a copy protected game cd. the game proberly wont work once burnt
<aceoflobster> hi guys, if i do /etc/init.d/networks restart will that reload drivers or just the network settings?
<Quintin> Molluck, yes, but it's not being used by X.  edit that conf file as I instructed you to do please
<jetroo> i dont know any of this stuff, im linux beginner. but i have in built wifi on laptop. im afraid it wont work after i upgrade
<Molluck> Quintin, roger
<Yggdrasil> ljl are you in
<Quintin> aceoflobster, that just starts and stops networking, it will not reload your drivers.  If you have a need to do that, you'd have to rmmod and then insmod them
<zer> Whats the easiest method to watch use dvb-t?
<aceoflobster> quintin: thanks
<Amadeo> Anyone know why the Ubuntu installer is detecting my IDE drives as SCSI drives?
<gordboy> anyone else think that the default feisty freetype library is deficient ? i made a new .deb drop-in for libfreetype6. i have proper rendering now. woohoo
<Molluck> Quintin, it says I do not have the permissions necessary.
<pteron> Hi! How to enable write on a automaticly mounted NTFS-partition?
<Quintin> Molluck, right, you don't.  You have to be root.  So use sudo or gksu
<itnas> hi all there, may anybody answer a question regarding terminal size when controlled from .bashrc?
<Quintin> pteron, you'll need ntfs-3g or simialr.  If you want to share data between windows and linux, ext3 is a better solution
<bspindler> I need help! you know the normal Ctrl-Alt-Backspace that restarts X ?  Mine got mapped to something else, I need to change it back, how can I?
<Dame> Is it possible to install ubuntu 6.06 server on VirtualBox?
<Quintin> bspindler, That's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf .  Saerch for "zap"
<lbci_irc> /leave
<bspindler> Quintin: k, one sec
<Quintin> Dame, no idea what that is but it should be possible.  works with vmware or qemu or whatever
<XBehave> is this channel at all linked to the ubuntu forums
<tanath> need help. since i upgraded to feisty my scanner doesn't work. xsane says 'no devices available'. can anyone help?
<bspindler> Quintin: pattern not found
<Quintin> XBehave, no
<Quintin> bspindler, man xorg.conf
<bspindler> I thought it would be in gconf-editor but I can't find it
<pteron> Quintin, linux is installed on a ext3-partition, but all my stuff is on a large ntfs-partition. There is no simple way to enable write?
<Quintin> pteron, no.
<Molluck> Quintin, it says it is already fglrx.
<Dame> Quintin, it freeze after "booting kernel" message is displayed
<XBehave> cant he just install ntfs-3g or a something like that
<Quintin> Molluck, open a terminal, and type "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<Wipster> how can I get windows to read ext3?
<Molluck> Quintin, beneath "section "device""
<Quintin> XBehave, he said "easy"
<gordboy> pteron, Quintin : what's wrong with ntfs-3g ?
<codecaine> how you change the port for remote desktop?
<Quintin> Wipster, use the IFS driver for ext3.  maybe if you helped yourself on google you'd find it
<Quintin> Wipster, with "ext3 windows" or a search similarly obscure and hard to guess.
<Molluck> Quintin, "direct rendering: Yes"
<Wipster> Quintin, yeh thanks man just found it
<pteron> gordboy, nothing i havnt tried it. I justed wanted to hear if there was a simple way, but ill use ntfs-3g instead
<XBehave> Wipster:  it can read ext2 with drivers i think google should be your friend, ext2 is ext3 without jouraling and so it will see ext3 drives just not journal changes
<Quintin> Molluck, then you have 3d support.  try "glxgears"  does it run smoothly?  try the 3d screensavers.
<gordboy> pteron, ntfs-3g is simple. a lot simpler than trying to configure ext2fsd from within windows
<pteron> There is not problem using (reading/writing) on a ntfs partition with linux? like dataloss or stuff like that
<Quintin> Wipster, np
<daedra> HELP I have lost graphical display of my 7.04 Ubuntu desktop!
<jetroo> if i try to reconfigure the xserver-xorg after upgrade will the vesa driver be available to me? in 7.04
<pteron> gordboy, can i apt-get it?
<Quintin> daedra, what did you change before that happened?
<Quintin> jetroo, yes
<Molluck> Quintin, oh no wonder!  the previous version of ubuntu enabled 3d screensavers by default.  they were off in ubuntu 7.04
<gordboy> pteron, yes you can
<daedra> Quintin: I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pteron> gordboy, thx m8. Ill try
<Quintin> Molluck, what 3d stuff are you trying to do exactly?  cause glxinfo says you have direct rendering... shouldn't be problems
<tanath> need help. since i upgraded to feisty my scanner doesn't work. xsane says 'no devices available'
<jetroo> ok, and if i select it. would i then type in restart gdm or something like that?
<Molluck> Quintin, yes it runs very smoothly.  thanks for the help
<Quintin> daedra, Ok, then what?  do you get a blank screen, or an error message?
<DShepherd> I have an intergrated camera. Is there an app that I can use so that I capture pictures with my camera?
<Quintin> Molluck, any time
<XBehave> pteron: last time i used an ntfs partition was about a year ago and there were lots of bugs but it worked for me no coruption however some people had serious problems
<jetroo> would that load the log in screen
<Molluck> Quintin, well, I was unable to activate 3d chess... and that lead me to believe nothin worked 3d
<Quintin> jetroo, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Molluck> Quintin, silly ubuntu!!! hah
<Quintin> Molluck, oh.
<daedra> I get the graphical login manager, but once I enter my usrnm/passwd it only displays the mouse cursor
<mikeX> hello, is there some configuration default that makes disks sleep after a while in ubuntu?
<daedra> Quintin: I never get to the desktop :(
<codecaine> anybody know how to change the port on remotedesktop?
<jayson> hi people, i can install ubuntu booting from a iso in hd ?
<daedra> Quintin: I'm currently managing in irssi :(
<Quintin> daedra, what if you create antoher user account and try to log in?  have you tried rebooting??  Or, rather than rebooting, do a "sudo init 1" then hit ctrl-D to brin ghte system back to runlevle 2
<pamonha> e awe blez
<Quintin> daedra, irssi pwns
<DShepherd> mikeX: check your power manager .. system - prefs - power man..
<Quintin> mike1234, yes.  man hdparm
<daedra> Quintin: yeah its useful in emergencies but since this is a new installation I have no scripts
<daedra> Quintin: I will see how things look with a new user
<Quintin> daedra, tried logging in as a different user?  or init 1 then ctrl D
<jayson> hi people, i can install ubuntu booting from a iso in hd ?
<mikeX> Quintin: i know what's used to do it, I just don't want it done automatically
<gorski> i have the "Waiting for root file system" problem!!!
<Quintin> daedra, the latter would probably fix it
<mikeX> thanks DShepherd
<daedra> Quintin: ok
<tanath> need help. since i upgraded to feisty my scanner doesn't work. xsane says 'no devices available'
<DShepherd> mikeX: no prob. hope that helped..
<daedra> Quintin: how do I "init 1"
<Quintin> mikeX, when do you want it done?
<Quintin> daedra, sudo init 1
<boubbin> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Quintin> daedra, this will kill irssi, since it takes the system to single-user mode..
<daedra> Quintin: isn't that suspend
<daedra> oh ok
<Quintin> daedra, ... no.
<jayson> !installer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Molluck> i suspect that i have no sound in linux.
<jason_> how do i upgrade form a cd
<ocroquette> hi
<mikeX> Quintin: don't want to have disks automatically sleeping, unless you can set that in hdparm.conf
<Quintin> Molluck, run alsamixer in a terminal .. what does it say?
<CheshireViking> !install | jayson
<ubotu> jayson: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<codecaine> anybody know how to change the port for remote desktop?
<Quintin> mikeX, turn off all power management under the desktop preferences then
<chamunks> well that mounts simple iso files what about other formats of cd image like mds/mdf and cue/bin files
<jpjacobs> codecaine, prolly in the config file. have a look in /etc/
<Quintin> codecaine, google for "vino port change"
<jpjacobs> codecaine, and don't repeat
<mwe> tanath: maybe the driver for your scanner is not being autoloaded for some reason
<mikeX> Quintin: ok, thanks
<MrZeroo00> Hello
<codecaine> thanks
<Molluck> Quintin, it is a black screen with ... randomtext
<Quintin> Molluck, does it show bars and such ?
<Quintin> I"m outta here, later
<Molluck> what the?
<tanath> mwe, well, it's a printer & scanner in one. the printer works, and i tried reinstalling it, but the scanner still doesn't function...
<gorski> i have the "Waiting for root file system" problem when i start Ubuntu! Please help!
<mwe> tanath: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo there is info on how to manually loadit
<tanath> mwe, thx
<mwe> tanath: maybe it needs two drivers anyway I don't know
<Molluck> can somebody help me enable sound in my laptop?
<DShepherd> |  Details below
<jason_> is there nay way i can go to terminal and upgrade form cd
<DShepherd> !sound | Molluck
<ubotu> Molluck: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DShepherd> Molluck: that might help..
<dr_willis> jason_,  its doable i hear. never done it that way. I perfer clean installs.
<Molluck> DShepherd, thanks :)
<jason_> well how u do it then
<DShepherd> jason_: yeah... i think sudo apt-cd should work....
<jason_> ok
<jasontech> I have an Ubuntu server (using the server CD) that is out on the Internet, directly connected. It got hacked, so I installed IP tables, but it is still getting hacked. I've only allowed ports 22, 80, 10000. I didn't get this when I had it behind a firewall
<Molluck> DShepherd, I selected it..  nothing seems to have failed
<jason_> it say that command isnt found
<jasontech> Anyone got an idea
<DShepherd> jason_: let me double check that first..
<taime1> is seamonkey not available in the repos?
<DShepherd> jason_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading -- try that page
<gorski> i have the "Waiting for root file system" problem when i start Ubuntu! Please help!
<DShepherd> lspci | grep -i audio gives you want?
<jayson> quit
<DShepherd> Molluck: lspci | grep -i audio gives you what?
<kenthomson> I need to talk to someone like a op or something who can directly talk to the package managers as I have discovered an error
<Molluck> DShepheUsage: grep [OPTION] ... PATTERN [FILE] ...
<Molluck> Try `grep --help' for more information.rd,
<kenthomson> LjL: Are you up?
<dru> can i open microsoft word documents in the linux word program?
<DShepherd> Molluck: lspci | grep -i audio #gives you what?
<daedra> Quintin: no luck
<tanath> sane-find-scanner returned: found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0, product=0x5511) at libusb:004:005
<taime1> dru: yes
<daedra> grr he's gone
<kenthomson> dru: you can use writer or abiword
<Molluck> DShepherd, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<gordboy> kenthomson, an error you say. by jove, we'd better contact the whitehouse situation room too. this sounds serious
<tanath> it says to run scanimage -L, but that says no scanners were found
<daedra> well here's my problem: limited GUI after login
<daedra> all I see is my mouse cursor on a white background
<kenthomson> gordboy: i am trying to help, please don't be sarcastic
<ratatat> What is the best method to partition my harddrive, if I want it to dualboot with XP and Ubuntu? I will use Ubuntu mainly, but need xp for some programs.. i've got a 75gb hdd. which os to install first? shall i first use fdisk?
<pimuri> is it better to just use autopartitioning or should you also use lvm for a system disk?
<kenthomson> gordboy: and don't bring that bloody country in my conversation
<pimuri> (it's only 4.3 gb)
<lontra> hi ... i am running feisty and i have a lenovo 3000 n100 laptop and whenever i am running an instance of apt or downloading at a fast speed my synaptics mousepad becomes unusable and the cursor jumps all over the screen.  if i plug in a usb mouse everything works with the usb mouse.  can someone tell me how i can set up my synaptics mousepad so that it functions properly when i am d/l a lot or running apt.
<daedra> i've run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it appears to have hosed the config file
<lontra> or the cursor freezes up
<lontra> this doesn't happen with debian only ubuntu
<kenthomson> ratatat: Tell me someting how much would you need for your windows programs
<DShepherd> Molluck: let me see if anyone has has this problem with that specific.... can you wait awhile?
<ratatat> i was thinking 15gb for the Windows partition
<Molluck> DShepherd, yeah np
<DShepherd> Molluck: ok.. i'll try to be quick... wish me luck
<daedra> how do I resort back to my original xorg.conf?
<Molluck> DShepherd, good luck ^^
<ratatat> daedra, from the live cd?
<MrZeroo00> no
<taime1> is seamonkey not available in the repos?
<daedra> ratatat: ooh could try that - know where its located?
<tanath> why can 'sane-find-scanner' find my scanner, but not xsane?
<Gerro> using uvcvideo webcam driver with my dv9000t laptop and it keeps spitting out segmentation faults no matter which webcam app I use
<MrZeroo00> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<daedra> MrZeroo00: that's what ruined my GUI lol
<kenthomson> ratatat: if you want me to help you, you need to answer fast and prefix my name to your answers by pressing ken(tab) and than your answer
<nigro> hello, Ineed help wit a webcam PC-Cam350
<nigro> hello, I need help wit a webcam PC-Cam350
<MrZeroo00> ^^
<nigro> hello, I need help with a webcam PC-Cam350
<daedra> MrZeroo00: I'm just not experienced enough to know what to write in the walkthrough
<jpjacobs> !repeat|nigro
<ubotu> nigro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MrZeroo00> That's just a proposition ;)
<lorenz> hi - does anyone how to play mvcd files?
<nigro> mi camera only can see 320x240 resolution
<Molluck> DShepherd, bathroom emergency
<nigro> :(
<gorski> i have the "Waiting for root file system" problem when i start Ubuntu! Please help!
<ratatat> I'm installing both XP and Ubuntu fresh. What is the best way to partition the disk? using the default partitioner in Windows?
<kenthomson> ratatat: there are certain conditions to be helped, and you aren't making your job any easier by not responding on time
<jpjacobs> nigro, what program are you using?
<thehumanerror> How do you do something like Active Directory with Ubuntu?
<kenthomson> ratatat: If you would like me to assist you come to #kens-world
<jpjacobs> thehumanerror, you mean serving it?
<daedra> hey I want to search my livecd for a file "xorg.conf"
<daedra> how?
<jpjacobs> daedra, its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daedra> jpjacobs: how would I grep for that?
<daedra> LIVECD!
<gorski> i have the "Waiting for root file system" problem when i boot Ubuntu. Anyone?
<kenthomson> daedra: it's at /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf, try find xorg.conf in a terminal
<DShepherd> Molluck: is it a Toshiba Laptop?
<jpjacobs> daedra, he?
<Timmytom> I'm looking for an mp3-player that resembles winamp
<thehumanerror> jpjacobs: Yeah, serving a directory / domain thing, so there's central authentication and policy
<Parmenion> where is the equivalent of C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins in ubuntu ?
<michup> hi ive question, is it possible to install ubuntu manually and where i can find howtos to make that? im asking because ive problem to install it via graphic installation on boot CD
<DShepherd> Timmytom: beep-media-player maybe..? or xmms..
<Parmenion> oh nm :P
<jpjacobs> thehumanerror, i guess something ldap based ... but i don't really know anything on this topic
<daedra> I don't think you get it...
<Parmenion> just found it
<DShepherd> michup: have you tried the alternate cd?
<Parmenion> /usr/share/firefox :P
<dyrne> michup: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<michup> i think its probably because its an old computer 128 RAM old graphic integrated etc
<daedra> my current xorg.conf is crap, I need the one on the livecd
<jpjacobs> daedra, you are right, i don't get you. what are you trying?
<Timmytom> DShepherd: Tried using xmms, but the menu I get when I press "open file" (aka the file browsing) is so hopeless in my eyes
<daedra> just tell me how to search for it
<DShepherd> Timmytom: ah ok..
<gorski> i have the "Waiting for root file system" problem when i boot Ubuntu. Anyone?
<gorski> i have the "Waiting for root file system" problem when i boot Ubuntu. Anyone?
<Timmytom> Can give beep a shot
<gorski> i have the "Waiting for root file system" problem when i boot Ubuntu. Anyone?
<AlbertoP> hello
<DShepherd> Timmytom: shoot then...
<Timmytom> will do :)
<DShepherd> Molluck: you back?
<jpjacobs> right... the one from the livecd is probably in the compressed image of the livecd. the easiest way would be booting in the livecd, copy it over to the harddisk then
<daedra> :(
<daedra> ok
<jpjacobs> !repeat|gorski
<ubotu> gorski: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Cyrus25801> jrib: hey, hope you doing well
<allblacks> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thehumanerror> daedra: The LiveCD xorg.conf might be generated automatically
<jpjacobs> gorski, any other details? does it hang then, is it a fresh install, did you try reinstalling, did you check the installationmedium for errors,....
<Molluck> DShepherd, i am now. :)
<daedra> thehumanerror: yeah I figured that
<daedra> :(
<daedra> useless disconnectors
<lorenz_> don't want to spam the chat, but I'm not sure if my question showed up as I had internet problems
<DShepherd> Molluck: is your laptop a Toshiba?
<lorenz_> does anyone know how to play mvcd files?
<daedra> every morsel of help I get is fractious
<Timmytom> Yup, beep was much better
<Molluck> DShepherd, a Toshiba Satellite
<Cyrus25801> jrib: I need your help. I can't get any .mkv file to play.can you help
<Timmytom> Any program that resambles Total commander in linux?
<Timmytom> resembles*
<DShepherd> Molluck: ok.. i seemed to have found some people on the forums that have had similar problems..
<michup> dyrne: and without downloading another CD is it possible to run basic installation CD in text mode and install system from there?
<jpjacobs> Timmytom, what is that?
<Molluck> DShepherd, I guess i should always search the forums :S
<dyrne> michup: the livecd if that is what you have does not include the text installer.
<michup> dyrne: this computer hanges after i click on installation icon on desktop
<Molluck> DShepherd, any solutions?
<DShepherd> Molluck: yes you should.. let me get the link
<Timmytom> jpjacobs: File manager/browser for windows (Which again resembles Norton Commander)
<dyrne> michup: the alternate or server cd might have better luck.
<jpjacobs> michup, you could use debootstrap to make an install... there should be docs on the wiki for that
<DShepherd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392350&highlight=toshiba  Molluck I am not if its going to work for you... but you can give it a try...
<jpjacobs> Timmytom, mc (commandline)
<gorski> i have the "Waiting for root file system" problem when i boot Ubuntu. Anyone?
<michup> okay thx
<leperkhanz> Hi, I need to compile something, and I've never done that before.  Anyone got a link to a good beginner's guide?
<Timmytom> jpjacobs: Ok I'm used to gui, but I'll give it a try
<DShepherd> DShepherd: i need to run though.... bathroom emergency.. will come back lata to see how it went.. ok?
<jpjacobs> gorski, try reinstalling, and stop repeating
<nigro> jpjacobs: gqcam
<lorenz_> leperkhanz, I don't have a link for you. but check if there is a readme file, it usually really easy to do
<gorski> reinstalling isn't a solution.
<leperkhanz> lorenz_:
<Gerro> nigro: omg you mentioned something about a webcam
<thomas__> i have a question about how to get the mac address in C
<Gerro> nigro: do you know how to work uvcvideo??
<thomas__> in which channel should i change ?
<dm> hi people. I have sine issue with raid controller.
<gorski> It is said that linux is stable
<leperkhanz> lorenz_: OK, but I've never even considered it.  Hold my hand?
<dm> in which channel should i change ?
<nigro> jpjacobs: I can change the resolution, but I, can't fix this for others programs
<jpjacobs> Timmytom, or emelfm (dunno if it is available for ubuntu though)
<lorenz_> leperkhanz: I just tried it the first time a week ago - it worked without problems
<nigro> Gerro: yes, an PC-Cam 350
<thomas__> any ideas
<Gerro> nigro: when I use gqcam it says segmentation fault
<leperkhanz> lorenz_: Aight... gonna give it a shot.
* leperkhanz sweats bullets.
<gorski> i just changed the graphic card and now i cannot boot ubuntu
<Gerro> nigro: the webcam light turns on though
<jpjacobs> nigro, well, that's normal, a program should set the camera to whatever resolution it likes, and if it is a decent program, that shopuld be adjustable
<thomas__> in which channel should I change when I want to know how to get the mac address in C ?
<lorenz_> leperkhanz: check this http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/60462-how-compile.html
<kenthomson> jpjacobs: would you be in a position to report an error with a country-specific official ubuntu server to the proper authorities?
<jpjacobs> gorski, sure the grafics card is not bogus?
<jpjacobs> kenthomson, eurm, please explain?
<Cyrus25801> I can't get any .mkv file to play.can anyone help
<kenthomson> jpjacobs: i have been in india for a month and the official ubuntu server doesn't respond properly for the official multiverse sources subsection of the repos
<C-gato> Hi, hola, cmo les va
<kenthomson> jpjacobs: constantly it gives me the following error every time i update the repo (since one month), i think there needs to be done something by the package managers on the server side
<kenthomson> jpjacobs: the error: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<kenthomson> Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Sources
<kenthomson>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<dm> guys, does anyone use Promise SATA raid with ubuntu?
<ion> is there any way to stop the asking of root password??
<jpjacobs> kenthomson, i'm not from india, nor am i an ubuntu 'official'. does this concern the nl or be server?
<saigon> ion: su root
<ion> i want to be able to run anything without the password prompt
<Molluck> DShepherd, i am not sure what i am supposed to do.
<ion> saigon, when I login
<C-gato> bye
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know how to get dual monitors working?
<saigon> nope, in the shell
<Molluck> DShepherd, i opened the modprobe.d/alsa in gedit, but there are several options to tinker with... i'm not sure where to start
<Frogzoo> dm: mostly people just use software raid
<leperkhanz> When I try ./configure it says No such file or directory.
<kenthomson> jpjacobs: but if you are active on the mailing list or have contact with the proper "channel" than could you please pass this on to the proper authorities? This really seems to be a serious bug. I have only seen this error on the INdian server
<tiraeth> _ problem width usb sd card reader speed - mounted via /dev/sda _
<kenthomson> jpjacobs: you "dont" need to be in INdia to help, i realised that you could have some contacts with proper people to bring this issue to their notice
<ion> defcon@ion:~$ su root
<ion> Password:
<ion> su: Authentication failure
<ion> Sorry.
<kenthomson> jpjacobs: thanks
<ion> wtf?
<ion> why cant I "su root"
<leperkhanz> *sigh* I wish people would just release .deb s of all linux related stuff.
<ion> I can sudo bash
<tiraeth> _ is there anybody who know fstab and mounting tips?? _
<ion> but not su root
<yeniklasor> how can I disable this "[something]  has been mounted 30 times without being checked, check forced"
<dm> Frognozoo: Well, when installer boots I see two HDDs. But there should be HW RAID1
<tiraeth> _ i have problem with usb memory card reader... it's too slow _
<jpjacobs> kenthomson, well, ermm, i don't know anyone of ubuntu india.. sorry. you could perhaps mention it on #ubuntu-in.?
<Shadowpillar> tiraeth: sounds like a problem with the card reader
<leperkhanz> Is there another #irc where they can walk me through compiling?
<Cyrus25801> ion: I think you need to type : sudo -i
<neverblue> leperkhanz, compiling?
<nigro> jpjacobs: thanks...
<kenthomson> jpjacobs: they are equally clueless but you could tell this to the ops or the package managers for the us/international server, i sure think they would be glad to help
<tiraeth> Shadowpillar: i think it's a problem with ubuntu, on 6.10 usb reader were mounted automatically via HP photosmart 7200 in computer://
<leperkhanz> yeah.  I'm getting No such file or directory when I type ./configure
<nigro> jpjacobs: maybe I must recompiler my program  :D
<ikonia> leperkhanz: your in the wrong dir
* leperkhanz is VERY VERY NEW TO THIS WHOLE CONCEPT.
<dru> hey
<jpjacobs> kenthomson, you can try telling seveas, he's more an official then i am
<neverblue> leperkhanz, what are you installing?
<dru> how do i install a theme
<tiraeth> Shadowpillar: in 7.04 this file is fake... (can't mount - no disk inside)
<Shadowpillar> odd
<ikonia> don't tell ops, log a bug
<leperkhanz> a Nintendo 64 Plugin.
<Shadowpillar> dunno, I havent used fiesty yet
<ikonia> this is not an irc issue
<jpjacobs> !compiling > leperkranz
<ikonia> this is an ubuntu bug - log a bug
<neverblue> leperkhanz, plugin?
<jpjacobs> !compiling > leperkhanz
<leperkhanz> http://www.emutalk.net/showthread.php?t=37658&page=10
<Frogzoo> leperkhanz: you're meant to be in the dir where the configure file is
<jpjacobs> kenthomson,  listento ikonia :)
<Parmenion> gentlemen, are there any apps that can view chm?
<yeniklasor> how can I disable this "[something]  has been mounted 30 times without being checked, check forced"
<Parmenion> i mean chm as in .chm files
<leperkhanz> yeah.  I unzipped, went into that directory.... I see config.h?!?
<ikonia> leperkhanz: thats a header file
<saigon> ion: u firtst have to reset root password with "sudo passwd root"
<neverblue> leperkhanz, do you see a README or INSTALL ?
<dru> someone: help me install
<void^> yeniklasor: in case of ext3, with tune2fs
<leperkhanz> I see makefile
<leperkhanz> no readme or install.
<neverblue> hmm
<ikonia> leperkhanz: what is the\package
<leperkhanz> http://www.emutalk.net/showthread.php?t=37658&page=10
<neverblue> where did you get it from?
<ikonia> leperkhanz: what is the package
<neverblue> that package
<yeniklasor> for my windows partition(ntfs)
<dru> how do i install a theme?
<leperkhanz> It's on that page.
<ikonia> leperkhanz: I'm asking you the name of the package
<saigon> ion: u firtst have to reset root password with "sudo passwd root"
<neverblue> leperkhanz, where, I do not see it
<ikonia> ion: there is very little reason to set the root password
<leperkhanz> Since it's the best plugin for Linux n64 emulation, I'll probably post a compiled version in the Ubuntu Forums when I'm done.
<leperkhanz> soz....
<leperkhanz> http://www.emutalk.net/showthread.php?t=37658&page=9
<ikonia> leperkhanz: posting a compiled version is not much use to anyone - more so when you don't really understand what your doing
<leperkhanz> It was one page previous.l
<ikonia> leperkhanz: tell me the name of the package
<Frogzoo> anybody noticed that emacs run in a terminal doesn't respect the ansi escapes? is there a fix?
<jetroo> i downloaded ubuntu 7.04 iso the day it was released. im having great difficulty installing it on my laptop dell6400/e1505. ive read in the forums that there was a bug with the vesa driver that nevr got fixed b4 the release.
<neverblue> leperkhanz, where did you download it from, give me the link
<leperkhanz> http://www.emutalk.net/showthread.php?t=37658&page=9
<leperkhanz> http://www.emutalk.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=36076&d=1177425342
<jetroo> is sthere any chance the iso would have been updated with a fix for this bug? if i downloaded a new iso would it work
<neverblue> no
<neverblue> thats a posting page
<neverblue> the link to the actual file
<leperkhanz> The second one ^
<higltypig> heya
<jetroo> im new to linux, so i find i hard to work with out a gui
<higltypig> i have a screwed live cd, a screwed HDD partition and a ethernet that works which is connected to this laptop
<dru> anyone?
<dru> hello?
<higltypig> anyway i can reinstall over the net?
<Frogzoo> !docs | jetroo
<higltypig> i can get to a termianl
<ubotu> jetroo: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<leperkhanz> This should improve my Dr Mario, and Mario Kart.  That's an essential function of this box.
<gunnar> Q:  I am trying to setup selinux and when I run update-grub it overwrites my /boot/grub/menu.lst with the old version of the file.  Any Ideas?
<ikonia> leperkhanz: if you want help - what is the name of the package
<freeza> jetroo: did you download the livecd?
<neverblue> ikonia, in case you missed it
<neverblue> i was helping him
<maddog39> i was searching google pantents and found something that FOSS might be infringing on
<maddog39> its a microsoft patent
<jetroo> yes
<ikonia> leperkhanz: are you able to tell me the name and version of the package
<ikonia> neverI did miss it, I'm lagging a bit
<leperkhanz> glide64-wonder+-linux-v11.tgz
<neverblue> glide64-wonder+-linux-v11.tgz
<ikonia> neverblue: I did miss it, I'm lagging a bit for some reason
<freeza> jetroo: and the gui loads fine when loading the livecd?
<jetroo> i was going to download it again. i thought there might be a newer iso on the swensite, with a fix included
<aos> bonsoir
<ikonia> neverblue: thank you
<neverblue> ikonia, you asked him for it about 5 tiems :)
<kenthomson> ikonia: are you talking to me about that multiverse source repo error? What do i need to do?
<higltypig> I have a cd with the .iso on but can't get terminal to see the file
<jetroo> website**
<neverblue> that might be your lag-reason ;)
<ikonia> neverblue: I was lagging, he just kept posting a link
<jetroo> no it dosent
<leperkhanz> I don't really know the "name of it".
<jetroo> it dosent even load into the live cd
<ikonia> kenthomson: if you think you have a real bug, log it to the ubuntu support group
<jetroo> i didnt have this problem with 6.06 or 6.10
<swatF1RESTORM> can anyone help me with getting me ATI radeon mobility 9700 m10 setup? Tried most of what's on the forum and still no luck
<gil> hello
<jetroo> those live cds work perfectly
<freeza> jetroo: first thing i would try is redownloading the livecd at the ubuntu site to see if it works
<leperkhanz> It's a modification of the Glide Wonder + plugin that allows video emulation of the Nintendo 64, and over OpenGL with the Hactarux glide wrapper.
<gil> I got some questions regarding dual monitor display
<ikonia> gil: go for it
<Frogzoo> swatF1RESTORM: feisty?
<gil> ikonia: thanks
<freeza> jetroo: what are the specs of your laptop? video card, wireless, cpu
<swatF1RESTORM> Frogzoo: yes
<jetroo> dell 6400 / ati x1300
<Frogzoo> swatF1RESTORM: you run the restricted driver manager?
<jetroo> intel wifi
<dru> where do i find themes?
<gil> in my laptop bios i have selected that the display be directed automatically. Thus if crt is connected the laptop lcd should not be on......
<dru> and how do i install them
<ikonia> gil: that seems reasonable
<ikonia> dru: gnome-look.org
<dru> what category?
<gil> right but ubuntu forces the monitor on
<ikonia> dru: what ever one you want
<pimuri> erm .. after installing ubuntu it reboots .. then grub says "grubstage 1.5       grub loading, please wait...     Error 22"  ("22 : "Must load Multiboot kernel before modules"
<pimuri> This error is returned if the module load command is used before loading a Multiboot kernel. It only makes sense in this case anyway, as GRUB has no idea how to communicate the presence of location of such modules to a non-Multiboot-aware kernel.", from some homepage)  what should I do?   the computer is kinda old (end of 90ties ...     I installed ubuntu on scsi disk which is connected to a scsi controller)
<gil> i cant explain it
<swatF1RESTORM> Frogzoo: yes I installed the restricted driver manager
<dru> but then how do i install it?
<jetroo> it has intel core duo processor
<dru> i tryed before, it said wrong file type
<ikonia> gil: that bios setting is normally which is the primary monitor
<ikonia> dru: instructions on the gnome site
<gil> right
<ikonia> gil: use the function key and an F key to disable the laptop lcd display
<leperkhanz> Any luck on that glide plugin?
<freeza> jetroo: do you get any kernel panics when loading the live cd? also use safe mode option when booting live cd, that way you use vesa
<Frogzoo> swatF1RESTORM: now run it - does it pick up the ati ?
<dru> it has different types of themes .. like xxxms
<jetroo> i was using the 6.10 live cd, ive just installeed it
<dru> i dont get it
<jetroo> the screen goes black for a while
<ikonia> dru: you download hte theme for the component you want
<dru> what do u mean
<ikonia> leperkhanz: I'm looking at it
<jetroo> then i get a message saying something wrong with the x server
<ikonia> dru: if you want an xmms theme - you download an xmms theme and install it through xmms
<jetroo> this is just tryingt o run live cd
<freeza> jetroo: ok boot up the livecd using safe mode option
<dru> i dont know what xmms is
<swatF1RESTORM> Frogzoo: yes. when i bring up the restricted drivers windows there is a check box that is enabled (enabled = checked) and status says it's in use
<ikonia> dru: a media player
<dru> i just got linux .. could you explain to me more?
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know of a program like sub-etha edit for linux?
<leperkhanz> ikonia: sweet.
<gunnar> Q:  I am trying to setup selinux and when I run update-grub it overwrites my /boot/grub/menu.lst with the old version of the file.  Any Ideas?
<Cyrus25801> I can't get any .mkv file to play.can anyone help
<jetroo> what will i do then
<leperkhanz> I'll email you your fave n64 game for the trouble. :D
<freeza> jetroo: use vesa for video
<yeniklasor> walla ben dncelerimi yazdm gznnde bi hakszlk var ya ikiside olmycak yada rock olucak..
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know where I should should begin in order for my laptops' built in mic to work??? and perhaps the bluetooth functionality aswell?
<ikonia> dru: read the help.ubuntu.com docs in the desktop themes section
<ikonia> leperkhanz: no need for that
<dru> how do i get a theme for the whole computer
<jpjacobs> Cyrus25801, what is an mkv file? (use file ;))
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: why would a built in mike need bluetooth ?
<ikonia> dru: read the forum
<yeniklasor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, re read the question
<Frogzoo> swatF1RESTORM: glxinfo |grep vendor
<freeza> jetroo: that way we can see if the problem is your video card or the motherboard and they way it loads the video
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: apologies "and" bluetooth
<gil> ikonia: i cannot seem to use the function key to turn of the lCD
<jetroo> ok. what will happen then after i configure for vesa. how will i get to gnome login screen
<gil> it does not recognize it
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, any ideas
<ikonia> gil: check the manual as thats not normally a software setting
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: unmute it in sound mixer
<Cyrus25801> Well the one that I have is a anime series with 2 audio streams and 2 subtitles
<freeza> jetroo: vesa is generic video
<Cyrus25801> jpjacobs:  Well the one that I have is a anime series with 2 audio streams and 2 subtitles
<neverblue> how do you mark a dir you would like to move back to, once you have gone to another area in your f/s ?
<jpjacobs> Cyrus25801, i'd try mplayer or vlc
<ikonia> neverblue: say aain ?
<ikonia> again
<shatrat> Cyrus25801, what are you using to play it?  I would try mplayer or vlc, like jpjacobs said
<swatF1RESTORM> Frogzoo: server glx vendor string = SGI, client glx vendor string = ATI, opengl vendor string = mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<jetroo> ok i will restart now, with 7.04 cd in safemode
<neverblue> ikonia, can you just read it again?
<jpjacobs> neverblue use pushd/popd
<ikonia> neverblue: I meant explain better please
<neverblue> k, thanks jpjacobs
<gunnar>  gil:  Here is a URL that might help : http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=03/10/05/025207
<neverblue> ikonia, its taken care of
<Frogzoo> swatF1RESTORM: the mesa is the vga driver
<ikonia> leperkhanz: make -f Makefile
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, In fact is there a ubuntu laptop wiki specific to getting this kind of thing to work, yeah unmute I know this although for instance in windows live messenger for win I hold F2 then speak what would ubuntu messenger clients use
<Cyrus25801> jpjacobs: well have reied that but it keeps looking for codec's. It uses Matroska codecs which I have installed
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: thats a good question, not sure
<neverblue> can you navigate with File Roller?
<shatrat> Cyrus25801, matroska is a container, it could be any codec pretty much
<leperkhanz> ikonia: Thanks, tryin' now!
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, wishing I had a website/wiki to start this kind of thing up
<gil> the function key used to work, then i installed the xorg intel drivers
<swatF1RESTORM> Frogzoo: what should i try next?
<Paddy_EIRE> :(
<TKD> hola alguien haba espaol???
<gil> the xserver intel drivers
<shatrat> TKD, #ubuntu-es
<Frogzoo> !ati | swatF1RESTORM:
<ubotu> swatF1RESTORM:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<leperkhanz> no rule to make target makefile stop.
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: bare with me, and I'll look into it
<TKD> xd
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs
<gil> ikonia: the function key used to work, then i installed the xorg intel drivers and it does nothing when i use that feature
<ikonia> leperkhanz: looking...........
#ubuntu 2007-05-19
(johnny_/#ubuntu) does anyone know of one for kde?
(johnny_/#ubuntu) it was real simple to use
<irc-user> tgm4883: do you have jabber or another im? i would share my and your findings...
<CaptainMorgan> shooters, wish me luck :)
<tgm4883> tuskernini, right click on the bluetooth app, select preferences, and then select visible
<megafauna> erUSUL : can you help me with this software?
<tgm4883> irc-user, aim, same name as here tgm4883
<irotas> question for you folks .. i'm trying to listen to internet radio from di.fm, but Rhythmbox just says 'You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.' .. but it doesn't tell me anything about what plugins to install
<joedaddymac> how do I make a home network with ubuntu? I just want to be able to connect my xbox to the same internet as my ubuntu box using a crossover cable.
<omri> I have a problem with ubuntu feisty when using beryl; I've added beryl-manager to my gnome sessions and it won't start properly. (the diamond tray icon shows, but nothing works)
<omri> what's wrong?
* MotorCityMadMan Setting back drinking cold 'beer'
<Flannel> omri: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<omri> thanks
<tuskernini> tgm4883: i am using bluetooth file sharing.. what app are you using?
<RageMax> I just noticed that ubuntu doesn't have a php_dbx module package
<tuskernini> tgm4883: bluez-utils
<alsa> locogr , the link u gave me doesnt change the login screen
<jrib> kevin: are you kevin__?
<wir3> hey all
<tgm4883> tuskernini, bluez-utils, as well as bluez-gnome (gives me the bluetooth applet in the panel)
<jrib> kevin__: ah there you are... what did that command return?
<tgm4883> tuskernini, there are some other bluez- things i use too
<kevin__> jrib  /usr/share/gdm/themes/HumanList/background.png
<jrib> kevin__: change it to splash/ubuntu-splash.png
<kevin__> jrib ok after the /themes/ ?
<jrib> kevin__: no, that is the full value
<kevin__> oh ok
<Laibsch> I got the X server running except for the mouse.  It is a plain old serial mouse.  I tried microsoft and auto protocol, but no reaction.  I wonder if /dev/input/mice is indeed where the mouse can be found.  Anybody know how to find this out?
<kbrooks> how do I create a torrent with Ubuntu?
<Bilford> uTorrent in Wine lets you create torrents
<shooters> kbrooks: Azureus is also good
<wimdows_> kbrooks - download azureus and use advanced profile
<Waddledee> Hey, guys.  Can someone help me with a printer problem?
<Flannel> kbrooks: that depends on the torrent program
<Bilford> uTorrent runs lightning fast in Wine.  Azureus is slow
<kbrooks> i'd like something native and non-Java.
<JC_Denton_> Im having a massive problem with procrastination.... ill let u know more later
<OSTENCUS> qtorrent
<oldude67> whats a good program to transfer my songs from my ubuntu computer to my phone...usb?
<kbrooks> ping
<kbrooks> fine
<kbrooks> ill try azureus
<kevin____> thanks jrib it works now
<compilerwriter> kbrooks azureus is a resource hog.
<kevin____> anyone know how to keep beryl icon from showing up in tray on bootup? i delete it from sessions but it always comes back
<kbrooks> but if its slow ill (;)) sue (/;)) you shooters and wimdows_
<kbrooks> shooters, wimdows_ haha just joking
<tuskernini> tgm4883: wierd, i have gnome-bluetooth and bluez-utils but only the triangle with the cirles on top of them in the panel, after i started the applet...
<tuskernini> tgm4883: do zou use the kde bluetooth as well?
<tuskernini> tgm4883: i dunno, it used to work fine... the joys of ubuntu
<Rio79> hrmmm
<NickRac> is there anyway to nstall ubuntu w/o booting the entire OS from the CD?
<Waddledee> Hey, guys.  Can someone help me with a printer problem?  I want to reverse the printing order, but I can't find the checkbox.
<Rio79> typically.... ubuntu's mount point is "/", correct? what about the mounting point of the swap space????
<noddaba> how do i check the color depth I'm currently running at?  I tried xdpyinfo, but a lot of different information about color depth is displayed
<preaction> Rio79: swap is not mounted, it's activated
<jrib> noddaba: xdpyinfo | grep depth\ of
<Rio79> preaction: im trying to manually edit the partition table...
<NickRac> is there anyway to nstall ubuntu w/o booting the entire OS from the CD?
<OSTENCUS> use the alternate CD
<OSTENCUS> if I understood your question correctly
<preaction> Rio79: swap doesn't have a mountpoint, that's why it says "swap" there
<jason_> how do i get embeded divx to play
<OSTENCUS> have you tried the mplayer plugin?
<jason_> yes i ahve
<tgm4883> tuskernini, nope, only use gnome
<jprimera> I'm lost
<noddaba> jrib: thanks
<tgm4883> tuskernini, what do you mean by the triangle comment
<jason_> and it still say plug in missing
<wimdows_> damn - i thought sound juicer extracted to MP3....but it's .OGG
<CaptainMorgan> shooters, nothing worked. Rundown: Alt-F2 didn't do anything from within the X-server, but Ctrl-Alt-F1 did get me the terminal. "nautilus" returns cannot open display, "metacity" returns Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for key binding "toggle_shape" Unable to open X display. After Ctrl-Alt-f1, killall compiz returns compiz: no process killed. I further tried Ctrl-Alt-F1, gnome-pane
<CaptainMorgan> shooters, am I f****ed ??
<jason_> does easy ubuntu work with 7.04
<shooters> CaptainMorgan: left me check...
<kayef> how do i make cairo-clock stick to the background?everytime i click show desktop, cairo-clock disappears
<tuskernini> tgm4883: the icon for bluetooth applet.
* Waddledee is still waiting for someone to help him with his printer problem.
<CaptainMorgan> I should probably try killall gnome-compiz-manager before giving up and doing an intall... beryl and compiz have been nothing but a headache..
<wimdows_> hi - what app do you use to rip audio cd's to MP3?
<Projext> hey i'm having problems with what i assume is pkg-config and my custom gtk-2.0 dev files, anyone willing to help?
<druke> if I have already install the bcm43xx-fwcutter, how do i reverse and use ndiswrapper instead?
<tikka> CaptainMorgan, I had them both setup after messing about like yourself for a while. I have removed them now because of the resources they use and they do kinda get in the way.
<Rio79> preaction: aahhhhh got it! k thanks!@
<CaptainMorgan> tikka, I would like to remove them without having to do a reinstall... any ideas?
<CaptainMorgan> reinstall of the complete OS
<shooters> CaptainMorgan: CTRL-Alt-F1 "sudo apt-get remove beryl compiz"
<tikka> you can disable them from the gnome menu, system - effects
<tikka> oh or that
<tikka> lol
<shooters> tikka: his panel doesn't show up....
<CaptainMorgan> tikka, I don't have panels...
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<tikka> ahh bugger
<tikka> you know ..
<wimdows_> does anyone rip audio CD's to MP3's? if so, what app do you use?
<CaptainMorgan> k, will try that last one shooters.....
<tikka> if you edit xorg.conf shoud show
<CaptainMorgan> pain in the ass
<NickRac> if I burn the ubuntu ISO to a DVD-R will it still boot and install?
<kevkev> hello, i cant get the beryl manager to stop loading on login
<phy> There is a DVD iso
<tikka> oh no tell a lie, my issues with menu titles an such, my toolbars were visible
<NickRac> on the downloads page?
<phy> just a moment
<Blissex> NickRac: DVD-R and DVD are compatible...
<CaptainMorgan> shooters, should I purge on removal too?
<phy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<tgm4883> tuskernini, hmm, not sure why it has orange triangles on it
<shooters> just try the "sudo apt-get remove" command
<NickRac> thanks phy
<phy> The DVD inmage includes desktop, server, alternate, etc
<kevkev> do i sudo to get kde-desktop?
<tgm4883> tuskernini, wait, are you talking about the bluetooth logo (are the orange triangles stacked?
* Waddledee is still waiting for someone to help him with his printer problem.
<tuskernini> tgm4883: no it is blue.. but i am trying to install bluez-gnome
<CaptainMorgan> here we go again....
<tuskernini> tgm4883: maybe it works..
<tgm4883> ah
<tuskernini> tgm4883: not working
<kevkev> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<arkanabar> So I did "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and made KDE default.  Ever since, neither gksu NOR kdesu works right.
<wimdows_> !rip
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<tuskernini> tgm4883: the problem is that my mobile does not see the pc...
<tgm4883> tuskernini, what mobile?
<tuskernini> tgm4883: but other wise it wokrs
<tuskernini> tgm4883: my mobile phone... nokia
<tuskernini> tgm4883: it used to work 100%
<oldude67> tuskernini: neither does my motorola
<opapo> when I try to do: compiz --replace gconf
<opapo> I get an error saying that something is missing
<tgm4883> tuskernini, hmm, not sure if it helps, but i followed this guide for my palm 650.  Maybe you can adapt it or pull something from it http://elijah.pinoguin.com/blog/blog-view/article/sync-treo-650-on-ubuntu-linux.html
<opapo> when I do glxinfo it says it is there
<opapo> here is the full report: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21494/
<tuskernini> tgm4883: thanks i will have a look... normally i just use the bluez-utils and it works...
<tuskernini> and tcitool dev gives me my dongle and i can send stuff to the phone
<skinnypuppy1334> I need to change from totem being default to realplayer default for .rm files launched from firefox. Where do I change this setting?
<Riot777> hey I changed something in my partition table and now one of my partition seams not mounted, it's probably cause this silly disk UID system how can I fix it or how can I search what uid has my modified partition?
<deCon> i need help setting up a network printer, its a canon ip6600d...linuxprinting.org says it works perfectly
<opapo> I can't get compiz to replace metacity
<irc-user> exit
<wimdows_> anyone know of any converter apps to convert .ogg to mp3?
<skinnypuppy1334> Can someone tell me what to do to change the default .rm file handler from totem to realplayer? ? ?
<mo0osah> i installed opendchub through Adept Manager, now I cant remove it... what could be the problem
<fredri1> anyone got time to help with nvidia driver?
<opapo> I get XFree86-DRI missing when I do fglrxinfo
<deCon> please, someone help me set up my network printer...i've been trying to figure it out for over a month and i'm in school year round
<fredri1> X server says that "can't open /dev/nvidia0" (which is apparently 0 bytes), then "nvidia kernel is not taking interrupt signals from device", or something similar... the PCI address seems right...
<skinnypuppy1334> Where can I change the default program settings for .rm files from totem to realplayer ? ? ?
<Sam_> hey
<Sam_> ok , got a another vpn problem, when i connect to my vpn, i still have internet acces, when my friend connects from outside location, they loose all internet acesss, what is wrong with my vpn , so tehy loose the internet acess?
<shooters> skinnypuppy1334: right click on the file you want to open, click properties, go to "open with" and select the correct program
<tuskernini> tgm4883: found the problem... here http://bugs.frugalware.org/task/1059
<virgilio> hola
<Waddledee> Can anyone help me to reverse the order of printed pages?
<deCon> Can someone please help me set up a printer? I need to set it up as a network printer through a wireless network, but have it hardwired into one of the wireless clients.
<skinnypuppy1334> shooters it isn't a local file but streaming launched from firefox into a new window
<tuskernini> tgm4883: to make the pc see my phone, i have to run (sudo hciconfig hci0 piscan)
<tgm4883> tuskernini, sweet, so it works now?
<shooters> skinnypuppy1334: easiest way is to do it with a local file (either download or create one) and FF should pick it up
* deCon freaks out
<ge2x> /server irc.data.lt
<tuskernini> tgm... well my phone can see my pc!
<Sam_> so what do you think this problem is that my friends cannot connect
* deCon really needs his problem to get solved with printing for school, not just because.
<tuskernini> tgm4883: well my phone sees my pc! so it should thanks anyway
<wimdows_> any conversion tools out there from ogg to mp3?
<skinnypuppy1334> shooters when I right click the link and choose save the same app launcher window comes up with %totem as the handler... is there a way to change this default?
<bruenig> wimdows_, soundconverter
<CaptainMorgan> shooters, I did Ctrl-Alt-F1 and sudo apt-get remove beryl compiz which didn't totally remove compiz, so I rebooted to see if it had any effect. Then I did Ctrl-Alt-F1 sudo apt-get remove compiz-core which removed the last of the compiz(compiz-gtk, compiz-gnome etc..) rebooted and this still did not work. I am in linux now however by virtue of the Failsafe Terminal session and everything is back to normal in this session.. how
<CaptainMorgan> can I fix the standard session?
<SecrethX> someone here with experience with loki installer?
<codecaine> how can you limit the attempts of password tries for ssh?
<shooters> CaptainMorgan: try doing a Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and tell me what happens
<opapo> Has anyone successfully replaced their current window manager with compiz?
<deCon> can someone please help me set up a A) network from Ubuntu feisty B) attach a printer to the network! seriously, i reallly need this. not just some small thing, i have schoolwork contingent on printing
<skinnypuppy1334> the only options are ok to open with totem, or cancel which opens the file in the firefox downloads window... it says starting but never progresses
<CaptainMorgan> shooters, it logged me out where I decided to go into the Failsafe
<tuskernini> tgm4883: transfering data as we speak... !
<kbrooks> !info lightscribe
<ubotu> Package lightscribe does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<tgm4883> tuskernini, good to know that its working now
<Waddledee> Well, if nobody can help me with the printing problem, can someone help me with an XChat problem?
* deCon gets ready to spam
<kbrooks> well um
<deCon> can someone please help me set up a A) network from Ubuntu feisty B) attach a printer to the network! seriously, i reallly need this. not just some small thing, i have schoolwork contingent on printing
<shooters> CaptainMorgan: try removing ~/.dmrc
<deCon> can someone please help me set up a A) network from Ubuntu feisty B) attach a printer to the network! seriously, i reallly need this. not just some small thing, i have schoolwork contingent on printing
<albert> captain, did you try resetting gnome to its defaults?
<CaptainMorgan> shooters, Failsafe will simply "not load scripts", and I could use "Last Session" to login from now... is this bad? I am not knowledgeable about Failsafe...
<Riot777> how to check current drives/partition UUID's ?
<skinnypuppy1334> Where do i change gnome settings for what program will open what file extension by default ??
<opapo> deCon setting up a network will take some time to walk someone through over an irc chat
<wimdows_> bruenig - thanks - i'll try that!
<opapo> What exactly do you want to do?
<CotH> Evening, I've read somewhere that there is a site that has all the major multimedia plugins/softwares ready to install, dead convenient, loike.  Anyone know of this?
<shooters> CaptainMorgan: try Last Session
<deags> hello i installed xubuntu on my laptop and im in need to configure my graphics card but i do not know what it is or how to figure out what graphics card i have
<CaptainMorgan> shooters, k, I have removed .dmrc.. gonna log out now and try again
<bionoid> CotH: apt-get install vlc   works for me :)
<JohnnyL> How much ram will text-only ubuntu work under a pii64mb?
<Gat0rvean> Ok, If i totally screwed up Gnome, and can't even get it to load now, is there anyway to get my data off my hard drive? I tried copying it using the live cd, to my windows partition, but It says i dont have permissions, please help
<CotH> deags: I need to do that too actually
<AstralSin> Gat0rvean, why dont you reinstall gnome?
<deags> everything graphics oriented runs so choppy and crazy lol im gettin tired of it
<Gat0rvean> AstralSin, I do not know how
<skinnypuppy1334> gatorvean sudo mount the partition and copy the data
<AstralSin> sudo dpkg --purge gnome; sudo apt-get install gnome
<AstralSin> or whatever the gnome package is called
<opapo> Got to go
<Gat0rvean> skinnypuppy1334, sudo mount it from where? the live cd?
<AstralSin> it'll save you LOTS of trouble doing it this way
<Kakurady> Gat0rvean:  sometimes creating a new user may work... it worked for me. As for sudo mount, yes the live cd.
<skinnypuppy1334> sure works well and if you need to edit someething use sudo gedit filename and it will let you save it
<deCon> opapo: is there any website that has an easy guide that you know of? I've been working on trying to get printing working for my house for almost two months now
<AstralSin> yeah, try making a new user
<Gat0rvean> AstralSin, more specifically, I'm not sure exactly "what" i uninstalled, I installed a package for the AWN, and I installed the required dependencies, I didnt like it, so I reversed the process, then I'm locked out
<AstralSin> thats an idea
<deags> hello and thanks for the help in advance i installed xubuntu on my laptop and all the graphics are choppy to fix this i am sure i need to do something with my graphics card which in turn i need to know what kind of graphics card i have in this beast any help on how to figure that out would be great
<AstralSin> ewww awn is lame, dont use it, gdesklets' StarterBar desklet is better
<shooters> skinnypuppy1334: I think gnome's stores the default application list in /etc/gnome/defaults.list, but the right-click open with way is easier...
<AstralSin> what error do you get with gnome?
<mc44> deags: does lspci give you any clues?
<Gat0rvean> AstralSin, exactly what I uninstalled is "libgtk2.0-dev libwnck-dev libwnck-common libgconf2-dev libglib2.0-dev libgnome2-dev libgnome-desktop-2 libgnome-desktop-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev gnome-common"
<crdlb> deags: run: lspci|grep VGA
<AstralSin> well, reinstall all of it
<AstralSin> actually
<Gat0rvean> AstralSin, and when nothing worked, I tried re-installing them again, and it did nothing
<deags> crdlb how do i do that im very new to this linux thing
<Akuma_> how do i get rid of a zombie process?
<crdlb> deags: you have to open a terminal
<AstralSin> reinstall everything, then do dpkg --purge <all that stuff you listed> then reinstall it again
<AstralSin> that should fix your problem
<crdlb> deags: and paste that in the terminal
<AstralSin> dpkg --purge removes the config files too
<deags> ok
<deags> one moment ty
<CotH> crdlb: I've got "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] ", not that I want to bump in on this assist!
<crdlb> not much you can do with a savage
<gcosmin> tools/convconf.c:214: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function exit
<gcosmin> make: *** [menuconfig]  Error 1
<gcosmin> ?
<Kakurady> How do pin my repos, so that package beryl-core 0.2.0 from the Beryl repos is installed,  and only install from the Ubuntu official repo when version is greater than 0.2.1?
<AstralSin> Gat0rvean, cut and paste this: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libwnck-dev libwnck-common libgconf2-dev libglib2.0-dev libgnome2-dev libgnome-desktop-2 libgnome-desktop-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev gnome-common; dpkg --purge libgtk2.0-dev libwnck-dev libwnck-common libgconf2-dev libglib2.0-dev libgnome2-dev libgnome-desktop-2 libgnome-desktop-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev gnome-common; apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libwnck-dev libwnck-
<AstralSin> common libgconf2-dev libglib2.0-dev libgnome2-dev libgnome-desktop-2 libgnome-desktop-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev gnome-common
<CotH> crdlb: Cheap piece of S***!
<AstralSin> woops
<shooters> CaptainMorgan: worked?
<sdac> hi can someone please help me install a plugin for gkrellm.  i cannot find any guide on the net.. the plugin is called tray icons and it is in a tar.gz file.  i unzipped and tried "make" but that failed with errors..  any help please ?
<CotH> crdlb: (Not you)
<crdlb> heh
<arceye> how do i shut down X ?
<AstralSin> sdac: did you do ./configure before you did make?
<CaptainMorgan> shooters, when I said failsafe terminal, I meant failsafe gnome.... Failsafe Gnome is the only session that works. The regular Gnome session is Fubar'd and the Last Session option does not work - it opens the fubar'd Gnome session
<AstralSin> arceye, shut it down or restart it?
<wamty> whats the latest version of ubuntu
<arceye> shut it down
<tuskernini> arceye: ctrl + alt + backspace
<AstralSin> to shut it down do ctrl-alt-f4 login and do sudo killall gdm
<deags> crdlb this is what it told me 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/XP (rev 63)
<sdac> AstraSin: output of configure --> "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<AstralSin> tuskernini, that'll just restart it
<CptFuzzy> 7.04
<AstralSin> sdac: what error do you get?
<Gat0rvean> AstralSin, are those 3 seperate commands, or all the same line?
<wamty> whats the latest version of ubuntu?
<shooters> CaptainMorgan: when you say fubar'd, you mean you get a visual, but no panels, right?
<tuskernini> AstralSin: ah.. ok
<crdlb> deags: that's a new one for me
<gcosmin> tools/convconf.c:214: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function exit
<gcosmin> make: *** [menuconfig]  Error 1
<AstralSin> Gat0rvean, its 3 seperate commands that you can put on the same line
<deags> aww
<CptFuzzy> wamty: 7.04
<gcosmin> can some one help me?
<AstralSin> you can seperate commands with ; on the same line
<crdlb> never heard of it
<Gat0rvean> ok, thanks
<deags> this is an old machine i really wanna get it going to work :(
<CaptainMorgan> shooters,  it appears .dmrc has been overwritten too, this time with session=gnome instead of default
<sdac> AstraSin:  i get a bunch of output then "trayicons.c:1569: error: trayicons undeclared (first use in this function)"
<CaptainMorgan> shooters, right - no panels in the Gnome session
<sdac> AstraSin: then trayicons.c:1569: error: FALSE undeclared (first use in this function)
<CaptainMorgan> or in the last Session option
<AstralSin> sdac: check dependencies that the thing needs, you may be missing some libraries
<sdac>  AstraSin: then trayicons.c:1569: error: TRUE undeclared (first use in this function)
<novaflare> faast question friend is installing ubuntu and got this error with a prompt .<Dunny> buffer i/o error on device hda, logical block 0 im thinking his hd has a bad spot right there and if not is there a way to fix at the prompt?
<dru> hello
<shooters> have you tried starting them Alt-F2 "gnome-panel"?
<deags> i need help configuring video 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/XP (rev 63) can someone help
<CaptainMorgan> I am in Failsafe Gnome right now and everything is normal... but I know that I shouldn't be using it..
<CaptainMorgan> shooters, from where? within Failsafe?
<Kakurady> How do pin my repos, so that package beryl-core 0.2.0 from the Beryl repos is installed,  and only install from the Ubuntu official repo when version is greater than 0.2.1?
<CaptainMorgan> or from a Ctrl-Alt-F1 terminal, shooters ?
<CaptainMorgan> yes I have, and it didn't work
<jsd> hi there.  all my music plays back too slow, doesn't matter which app (rhythmbox, movie player, etc).  tried different drivers (hardware direct, alsa, ESD).  any ideas?
<sdac> AstralSin: why would the plugin have dependencies ?  isnt that the point of having a base program like gdesklet to make things easier.  this is so messed up.
<CotH> crdlb: Thing is though, I swear I could get more than 1024 x 768 when I had XP on this...
<crdlb> Kakurady: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL
<AstralSin> oh you're talking about starterbar, i dunno man, i've never had problems with it
<crdlb> CotH: the linux drivers for anything other than intel, ati, or nvidia aren't good
<CaptainMorgan> shooters,  I am looking at Apps/System/Prefs/ and I see no Desktop Effects, as it should be... but why am I having trouble with regular Gnome?
<deags> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/XP (rev 63) that is the vga info i got and i am in need of help to get this to work
<shooters> CaptainMorgan: can you check your logs to see if there is any hints there, 'cause I'm starting to get out of ideas...
<CaptainMorgan> which logs?
<Kakurady> crdlb, that's not what I meant...
<fnord__> can someone tell me what the name of ubuntu 7 is?
<FunnyLookinHat> fnord__, Feisty Fawn = 7.04
<John{USA}> Feisty Fawn
<crdlb> Kakurady: read the guide
<FunnyLookinHat> fnord__, 7.10 = Gutsy Gibbon (Development)
<sdac> AstraSin:  i checked the creater website and he doesnt mention any depencies... is the another way to check ?
<crdlb> it explains how to do it
<fnord__> he website doesn't refer tio it as FF, b ut the package site does
<fnord__> thanks
<jetroo> i have weired colors when playing backa file in movie player, but its fine in vlc ??
<AstralSin> sdac: apt-get install gdesklets-data
<AstralSin> it has the starterbar applet with it
<AstralSin> and it works out of the box
<jetroo> in totem the colours are all inverted or something
<CotH> Ahh, but that's Linux failing in support for older hardware, when Windoes does it?  This is not good for the cause, my brothers!
<shooters> in /var/log/ -> syslog Xorg user
<jsd> all my music plays back too slow, doesn't matter which app (rhythmbox, movie player, etc).  tried different drivers (hardware direct, alsa, ESD).  any ideas?
<deags> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/XP (rev 63) thats the vid card i have but i need to get it working in linux can someone help?
<novaflare> no one know the answer to my question?
<AstralSin> deags: you can always use the vesa driver till you get the right trident driver
<deags> how do i do that
<deags> im very new to this just know basic nav stuff
<Kakurady> crdlb, but it says "but will keep Ubuntu packages if they are manually installed, and newer." I only want to let apt prefer the Beryl version over the 0.2.1+dfsg version.
<FunnyLookinHat> deags, in a console type:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose "Vesa" wen you get to the driver selection part
<AstralSin> look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the Driver section where its talking about the video, change the Driver "whatever" part to Driver "vesa"
<AstralSin> or do that
<Kakurady> Guess I'll try it first though...
* AstralSin isnt really familiar with the ubuntu way of doing things like that :)
<CotH> deags: to get a console go to Applications (top left) and choose Accessories > Terminal
<AstralSin> im a recent gentoo convert
<FunnyLookinHat> AstralSin, that's the general debian way of doing it   : )
<deags> ok ty one sec
<sdac> AstralSin:  i have that package but i cant se any plugin called starterbar.  could this be cos im using xubuntu fiesty ?  i basically need this to have shortcuts since im using fluxbox
* CptFuzzy also converted from gentoo
<AstralSin> yeah, i'm not real hip on debian techniques either :)
<kevin> whats the package name for glib 2.0?
<jlulian38> Astral
<aleka> How do I remove a package if I installed it from a .deb using gdebi ? I want to "uninstall" Skype and give the one in the repos a try..
<jlulian38> were you a slackware user >.>
<jetroo> when  i try to enable desktop effects. it says "The Composite extension is not available" how cann i fix this?
<AstralSin> sdac: i dunno man, works for me
<AstralSin> jlulian38, i've used slackware quite a bit, yes :)
<voltagex> I cannot get my Nvidia Geforce 8500GT working under Ubuntu with the nvidia-glx-new package
<aleka> something like dpkg -r maybe? I don't think i remeber where I downloaded the .deb into though
<jlulian38> heh
<killown> I  have adsl conection .. I want share conection inter among two computers  the first computer have connected to modem adsl as bridge  and have ip 192.168.1.33 .. the second card network have ip 192.168.0.1 and other pc have ip 192.168.0.76  I have do echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_foward  and iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING  -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE  but second computer dont connect to internet the other pc have too firewall disable and system wind
<killown> ows me anyone can help me?
<brettm> Anyone else have trouble getting hyperthreading running in Fiesty? (yes, I know about the security issue, but my machine seemed more responsive when it used to be enabled.)
<AstralSin> slackware pwns for server applications
<illriginal> Can someone help me format my usb flash drive to FAT16. GParted is not letting me format it to FAT16 and I NEED it to be FAT16. Please help!!
<voltagex> I cannot get my Nvidia Geforce 8500GT working under Ubuntu with the nvidia-glx-new package, it fails with "Failed to initialise dac HAL" - any ideas?
<sdac> AstralSin:  just to be sure you are talking about a gkrellm plugin that is called "starterbar" which comes in the gkrellm-data package ?
<AstralSin> no no no
<CptFuzzy> is there a fix yet to the TI SD card reader bug in Feisty?  (tifm_sd,tifm_7xx1)
<CaptainMorgan> shooters, the only that resembles what you state is /var/log/Xorg.o.log which is a huge file and I can't make sense of it... looks like a mix of the original xorg.conf with the binary representation of xorg.conf
<AstralSin> starterbar is a gdesklets thing, better than awn
<AstralSin> its not for gkrellm
<killown> hey please
<FunnyLookinHat> voltagex, did you try just getting your graphics working by going to System - Administration - Restricted DRivers Manager ?
<AstralSin> try conky instead of gkrellm
<killown> no flood
<Ezep> TheCabe, #ubuntu-ar #ubuntu-es
<kevin> killown what does it say when you type ifconfig
<CotH> deags: How's it going?
<deags> ok i did all those steps they asked me now it should work?
<kevin> whats the package name for glib 2.0?
<AstralSin> CaptainMorgan, the secret to deciphering Xorg.0.log is searching for EE
<CaptainMorgan> EE ?
<illriginal> Can someone help me format my usb flash drive to FAT16. GParted is not letting me format it to FAT16 and I NEED it to be FAT16. Please help!!
<AstralSin> its defines an error line
* jc87 http://www.hw1024.com/artigo.asp?id_artigo=4544 LOLOLOL
<killown> kevin, ifconfig show me 3 interface   eth0 , eth1 , ppp0 connected
<CobraKhan007> deags: try http://www.freewebs.com/duckzland/r100.html#videocard
<brettm> illriginal: Try mkdosfs -F 16
<kitche] > illriginal: vfat is everything Fat so it's fat32 fat16 and just plain fat
<CptFuzzy> man mkfs.msdos
<CotH> deags: You edited the file?
<CotH> deags: And saved it?
<wimdows_> what package/app do you use to download MP3's? Emule? Limewire? what's the package name?
<kevin> killown i cannot help you i do not kjnow what ppp0 is
<deags> iim guessing
<sdac> AstraSin: oh crap i should get some sleep.  yes i know what your talking about now i have that desklet.   problem is when i write click on it and  select "New Starter" nothing happens... have u had such experiece ?
<CotH> deags: hehehe
<shooters> AstralSin: Any idea what do you for CaptainMorgan, he installed beryl/compiz and now he can only log in failsafe, and he doesn't have the panels...
<kevin> killown sorry
<illriginal> Kitchel or brettm... can you give step by step help?
<brettm> illriginal: whoops (little f) Try mkdosfs -f 16
<killown> kevin ppp0 = bridge conection to modem adsl = pppd running
<brettm> illriginal: can you open a command console?
<illriginal> my usb drive is /dev/sda
<illriginal> yeah
<brettm> illriginal: ok, just run the command in thatere
<FunnyLookinHat> voltagex, you should be able to just do this anyways in a console...    sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<AstralSin> shooters, ugh, i had the same problem, the only solution i could find was to reinstall the OS
<AstralSin> unfortunately
<CotH> deags: go to your terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brettm> illriginal: you will probably have to run as root
<AstralSin> and i tried everything i could think of
<killown> kevin, what I do to share internet for two computers?
<voltagex> FunnyLookinHat: ok... I thought I'd already done that
<brettm> illriginal: so tack a sudo in ront
<AstralSin> then i tried again and it worked fine
<brettm> illriginal: sudo mkdosfs -f 16
<CaptainMorgan> AstralSin,  it's looking that way... :( beryl and compiz never again.....
<kevin> killown yeah you want to ask someone else thats beyond my technical capabilities
<illriginal> ok did it
<killown> ok then
<AstralSin> what video card do you have?
<illriginal> Bad number of FATs : 16
<killown> anyone can help me?
<AstralSin> nvidia or ati?
<brettm> illriginal: sudo mkdosfs -f 16 /dev/sda{n}
<illriginal> oh ok
<brettm> illriginal: {n} stands for the partition number
<danny3793> when using Beryl, what does <Super> mean?
<illriginal>  sudo mkdosfs -f 16 /dev/sda1
<AstralSin> windows key
<illriginal> yes?
<danny3793> ahh :), ty
<kevin> killown do you have a crossover cable for the 3rd computer?
<brettm> illriginal: probably
<CaptainMorgan> here are the only EE lines in Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.ca/495934
<AstralSin> ewww
<deags> gedit doesnt work coth
<CaptainMorgan> and stop spamming!
<killown> kevin yes
<killown> kevin, windows for windows work fine
<AstralSin> what a halfassed flood attempt
<killown> linux for windows dont work
<ywuhbgyd> I love, m00!
<dghsyuia> I love, m00!
<whoifewe> I love, m00!
<wyubyehz> I love, m00!
<jwfjieif> I love, m00!
<jehwefax> I love, m00!
<wejofwff> I love, m00!
<qfsgetry> I love, m00!
<uwikjduy> I love, m00!
<ekrjgowi> I love, m00!
<wfjpwfef> I love, m00!
<illriginal> pastebin.com
<kevin> killown i dont know then
<jwfjieif> I love, m00!
<ywuhbgyd> I love, m00!
<wyubyehz> I love, m00!
<whoifewe> I love, m00!
<dghsyuia> I love, m00!
<jehwefax> I love, m00!
<wfjpwfef> I love, m00!
<wejofwff> I love, m00!
<qfsgetry> I love, m00!
<uwikjduy> I love, m00!
<ekrjgowi> I love, m00!
<kitche] > !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<jwfjieif> I love, m00!
<ywuhbgyd> I love, m00!
<whoifewe> I love, m00!
<dghsyuia> I love, m00!
<wyubyehz> I love, m00!
<wfjpwfef> I love, m00!
<wejofwff> I love, m00!
<qfsgetry> I love, m00!
<ekrjgowi> I love, m00!
<jehwefax> I love, m00!
<uwikjduy> I love, m00!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<AstralSin> CaptainMorgan, now search for !!
<jwfjieif> I love, m00!
<ywuhbgyd> I love, m00!
<dghsyuia> I love, m00!
<ekrjgowi> I love, m00!
<jehwefax> I love, m00!
<wejofwff> I love, m00!
<qfsgetry> I love, m00!
<uwikjduy> I love, m00!
<whoifewe> I love, m00!
<wyubyehz> I love, m00!
<wfjpwfef> I love, m00!
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by jrib
<CaptainMorgan> AstralSin, shooters, if Failsafe works perfectly(without beryl and compiz), there's obviously an oversight in a startup script for the regular Gnome
<cables> I don't like apps installing their own updaters, will clamav-data get updates through APT even if I don't install clamav-freshclam?
<ywuhbgyd> I love, m00!
<ekrjgowi> I love, m00!
<jehwefax> I love, m00!
<wejofwff> I love, m00!
<qfsgetry> I love, m00!
<uwikjduy> I love, m00!
<novaflare> wth was that lol
<CaptainMorgan> locating it is the key
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Gat0rvean> AstralSin, the long list of things wouldn't let me do it (14 permissions denied, are you root?), BUT I just installed gnome again and it's back up, so apparently I somehow removed ALL of Gnome while trying to remove AWN
<AstralSin> CaptainMorgan, yeah, i couldnt find the config file
<raich> hey i need to convert from .mpg to .avi ... could anyone suggest a good tool?
<ywuhbgyd> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<ekrjgowi> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<wejofwff> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<qfsgetry> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<jehwefax> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<uwikjduy> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<ywuhbgyd> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<jehwefax> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<ekrjgowi> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<wejofwff> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<qfsgetry> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<uwikjduy> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<ywuhbgyd> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<ekrjgowi> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<jehwefax> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<qfsgetry> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<wejofwff> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<uwikjduy> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<ywuhbgyd> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<jehwefax> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<ekrjgowi> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<qfsgetry> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
<ywuhbgyd> You think you can block us all, should try blocking /ns register :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by PriceChild
<PriceChild> I'm sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties.
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by PriceChild
<raich> hey i need to convert from .mpg to .avi ... could anyone suggest a good tool?
<Kakurady> So we can speak now?
<CaptainMorgan> raich... avi converter ?
<AstralSin> there's only about 3 hostnames involved in that, start banning them
<cables> raich, mencoder
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by jrib
<AstralSin> raich, google it, theres lots of options
<CotH> Ah we can speak?
<X-Ception> Kakurady: Look's like it.
<CotH> I just registered...
<CotH> Bum.
<Duragizer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/19749/comments/74 , anyone know a solution ?
<raich> cables, ty
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<CaptainMorgan> AstralSin, shooters, I really appreciate the help.. gonna burn a CD and startove
<illusion_> hi
<AstralSin> good luck man
<illusion_> i have error with banshee
<disinterested> i guess im registered
<AstralSin> i did the same thing but couldnt figure it out, i tried again and it worked fine
<illusion_> coedec not installed
<sebas_> What should I do to set up a local network in Ubuntu? (All pcs have Ubuntu)
<AstralSin> what do you mean?
<rpgjrgrg> I don't think's so :o)
<AstralSin> like sharing files between them?
<mseney> playing around with wireshark on my ubuntu box, i noticed a bunch of constant packets being transmitted to 255.255.255.255 from my windows xp box (Source port: 1044 Destination port: font-service (7100)) What would this be?
<rpgjrgrg> I don't think's so :o)
<cables> sebas_, what do you mean by a local network? File sharing, printer sharing?
<InnatechAtHome> I'm going to replace the processor in my Edgy box, going from an AMD single core to dual core (socket 939, nvidia nforce3 mobo). Am I good for a drop in replacement, or will I need to reinstall or modify my Ubuntu partition?
<illriginal> Can someone help me format my usb flash drive to FAT16. GParted is not letting me format it to FAT16 and I NEED it to be FAT16. Please help!!
<kevinOman> hello where do i get glib 2.0?
<sebas_> yes, and probably a printer
<rpgjrgrg> I don't think's so :o)
<killown> I  have adsl conection .. I want share conection internet among two computers  the first computer have connected to modem adsl as bridge  and have ip 192.168.1.33 .. the second card network have ip 192.168.0.1 and other pc have ip 192.168.0.76  I have do echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_foward  and iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING  -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE  but second computer dont connect to internet the other pc have too firewall disable and system w
<killown> indows me anyone can help me?
<jrib> kevinOman: libglib2.0-dev is probably what you want... what are you compiling?
<rpgjrgrg> I don't think's so :o)
<swatF1RESTORM> where is the best place to start when trying to get all the streaming media codecs on a fresh feisty install?
<kjfkdfda> I don't think's so :o)
<rpgjrgrg> I don't think's so :o)
<zabin> hey
<kevinOman> jrib pigden
<liquiddoom> Anyone know what permissions MySQL would need for running an app like phpbb? I want to give it as few permissions as I can for security reasons.
<CaptainMorgan> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zabin> Does anyone here run 6.06 LTS?
<jrib> swatF1RESTORM: install ubuntu-restricted-extras from multiverse
<jrib> !anyone | zabin
<ubotu> zabin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kika> netgoth.co.uk
<AstralSin> liquiddoom, make a new mysql user and give it a password, tell phpbb to use that username and password
<Kika> Hello there
<zabin> What should i run
<AstralSin> there's prolly an install script for phpbb that'll do that for you
<jrib> kevinOman: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim    should get you what you need
<liquiddoom> AstralSin: I have made a "web" user and gave the root user a password
<zabin> what should i run 6.06, 6.10, or 7.04
<kevinOman> tcool thanks
<arceye> After adding a line to xorg.conf  I run the command to make it auto update again but this then removes the line I added is this because I am in X at the time?
<AstralSin> liquiddoom, give the web user a password as well
<Kika> It's croweded in here I m impressed somtimes
<liquiddoom> AstralSin: I did, of course
<zabin> ive been using 7.04 lately but its kinda giving me problems
<mseney> zabin, i personally went with 6.06 LTS because of the long term support
<AstralSin> just make phpbb use that web user
<Kika> Hard to follow, especially when you are drunk
<liquiddoom> AstralSin: But I was wondering what permissions I can revoke, like superuser and granting permissions
* Kika wonders why the hell she came back from the pub
<zabin> mseney, its pretty much the same as 7.04 dont you tink/
<AstralSin> ohhh
<AstralSin> hit up #mysql for that
<liquiddoom> Okay, thanks
<AstralSin> i think thats just a bit out of the scope of #ubuntu :)
<kevinOman> jrib that will install 120 mb of new stuff that sound right?
<jrib> kevinOman: probably
<kevinOman> ok
<mseney> zabin, i'm running 7.04 on my desktop not sure what improvements have been made since 6.06 in terms of a server
<kevinOman> pigden s only 7 mb
<mseney> zabin, i just know i wanted a OS on my server that i didn't have to upgrade very often
<sek_> orada beni duyan varm
<zabin> mseney this is for a desktop computer
<mseney> zabin, when i was running openbsd on it i was not happy with constantly upgrading
<arceye> what is an easy to use text editor for use without X running ?  I can't use vi and don't know what else there is
<jrib> !tr | sek_
<ubotu> sek_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<mseney> zabin, oh oh...go with 7.04 then
<Hor|zon> arceye, nano >.>
<sek_> tr evet
<zabin> mseney all i have is problems with it though
<niriven> Hi, not really directly related to ubuntu, but, theres tons of first person shooters for linux. Anyone have any good recommendations if you have tried a couple?
<zabin> mseney upgrading broke all of my stuff
<mseney> zabin, huh really
<voltagex> FunnyLookinHat: because my card is new, it isn't detected as needing restricted drivers
<liquiddoom> niriven: Tremulous.
<mseney> zabin, can you back up the data using a live cd and then do a fresh install of 7.04?
<kitche> mseney: servers aren't sppose to be updated very often you have to manually update the system anyways even in openbsd so you did some bad admin things :)
<zabin> yes i cant even install vmware anymore its
<kekko_> where is the list of users file?
<zabin> ive done that lol
<AstralSin> niriven: alien arena 2007, nexuiz, tremulous, urban terror, i run a freeware gaming site, i know a ton :)
<mseney> kitche, i went by the book for upgrading and it was a PITA
<niriven> AstralSin: Haha, i saw you on a review site just a second ago :P
<AstralSin> the alien arena 2007 svn build is bitchin
<GrueTamer> niriven: which site?
<AstralSin> haha hey gt
<mseney> kitche, don't get me wrong openbsd is a great secure os..just a lot of work to keep patched and updated in my opinion
<GrueTamer> sshhh dont tell anybody im here!
<deags> coth u still there
<niriven> GrueTamer: forget,  but, astral was commenting about a guy who reviewed fear combat, and how it was biased
<niriven> AstralSin: What site do you run?
* GrueTamer remembers that i reviewed fear combat...oh my god
<GrueTamer> niriven: http://planetfreeware.org
<Rob_Cam> Hello. I hope this is not out of place. I'm using Ubuntustudio 7.04. I want to make some tweaking on the macromedia flashplayer I use with firefox. I want to enlarge the buffering time before the actual playing starts, so I dont have to see he video stopping while using youtube or any of its clones. I did some google search but found nothing. Does anybody know where to look fo it or how to do it?
<GrueTamer> im his partner :)
<webito>  Im installing ubuntu 7.02... I have windows already installed and I want to install ubuntu in the free space... when creating the new partition for ubuntu   do I have to create it as ext3? logical or primary?
<AstralSin> uhhh
<AstralSin> please reword that
<niriven> GrueTamer: You talk for astral or you the same person? :P
<GrueTamer> hey, you said it :)
<Rio79> ,mkojadoo  giophooftohkhklklgkgkkhgkojklkhjgkhljkhjlpljhllnllhgyiojihgigt8ti96oiftg99r587tr659tt955ukskadmfjfio
<AstralSin> no, he's different
<jrib> Rio79: english please
<AstralSin> he's my ho
<webito> can someone help me?
<jrib> !helpme | webito
<ubotu> webito: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AstralSin> whats the problem webito?
<GrueTamer> AstralSin: im not your ho!
<webito> Im installing ubuntu 7.02... I have windows already installed and I want to install ubuntu in the free space... when creating the new partition for ubuntu   do I have to create it as ext3? logical or primary?
<AstralSin> you can use ext2, ext3, or reiserfs, doesnt really matter if its logical or primary
<AstralSin> i dont think
<punkideas> Can someone help me fix my Realtek ALC660 soundchip being misidentified as a VIA VT82xx?
<niriven> AstralSin/GrueGamer: I know all the fps's out there, just not sure which ones are decent. Ive played nexuiz (very ut like), trem (cool too), and open arena (quake like), i was looking for peoples favorites if they have som :)
<jrib> webito: there's an option in the installer to just use the free space on your drive, it should automatically decide those things
<AstralSin> but if you don't have 4 partitions consumed already, use primary
<CotH> deags: I'm here
<AstralSin> niriven, my recommendations are alien arena 2007, world of padman, urban terror
<Pelo> punkideas,  search for your make and model in the forum see if this is a frequent problem
<AstralSin> since you've tried the rest
<CotH> deags: I'm not sure what other commands would work to edit that file.  I relatively new to this myself!
<AstralSin> brb
<punkideas> Pelo, I already have, it's on an AMD board, all the support is for intel boards, and the fixes didn't work
<mseney> webito, http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/structPartitions-c.html
<niriven> AstralSin: Cool, thanks
<Pelo> punkideas, I have no clue then
<niriven> Astral: Nice site, by the way. I normally use happypenguin but havnt found an alternate.
* Pelo needs to reboot for some odd reason 
<webito> how many swap partition do you recommend me to create?
<punkideas> Does anyone here know how to troubleshoot ALSA well?
<Crazyisraelie> Hi I need some help
<mseney> webito, one
<webito> with how much space?
<bragih> Hey there... I only rebooted and now I'm getting a console-like OS ... There's a title saying "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a device/filename. "
* ashn0d vai pa' merda.... quer dizer, cama
<Waddledee> I'm trying to listen to the stream at http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=10255528 , but I can't seem to get it to work.  I'm not terribly Linux-literate; what's the simplest way for me to make this work?
<gordboy> pssst, anyone interested in a libfreetype6 drop-in that makes their fonts actually look OK ?
<arceye> Hor|zon: thanks
<arsalan> hello
<AstralSin> gordboy, theres a .fonts.conf hack that makes fonts look fine
<arsalan> i'd like help with a freezing problem please
<mseney> webito, that's usually a personal preference and debatable. how much ram do you have?
<Crazyisraelie> damnit nevermind
<webito> mseney 1gb
<arsalan> my computer just freezes at odd interfels
<AstralSin> webito, standard practice is twice your amount of ram
<arsalan> vals*
<AstralSin> some people say 1.5 times your ram
<mseney> webito, how much free disk space do you have available for linux?
<Crazyisraelie> I have a question
<webito> mseney 25 gb
<Waddledee> Can anyone help me with my streaming problem?
<Crazyisraelie> I am a beginner at linux
<Angelus> hey everyone :) Anyone know of a good dual layer burning program?
<Crazyisraelie> should I get the server edition or desktop
<AstralSin> Angelus, k3b is pretty bitchin, pretty sure it does dual layer
<arsalan> why would you get the server edition if you're a beginner?
<Angelus> Thanks AstralSin
<AstralSin> Crazyisraelie, desktop edition
<AstralSin> np :)
<Crazyisraelie> Alright
<punkideas> Can anyone here help me get my Realtek ALC660 sound working?
<webito> AstralSin well I will make swap space 2 gb (because I have 1 gb of ram)
<Crazyisraelie> also I am going to install it on a xeon server
<niriven> AstralSin: Wow world of padman looks pretty sweet, im suprised its not more well known
<mseney> webito, i have one gig of ram and made mine 3Gb.
<Crazyisraelie> which of the three choices should I chose?
<Crazyisraelie> Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)   64bit AMD and Intel computers   Sun UltraSPARC based
<AstralSin> niriven, its pretty nice, the level design is outstanding
<arsalan> i need help with my ubuntu setup. it just freezes ever since i followed those speed up your ubuntu HOWTOs
<mo0osah> !hibernate
<webito> mseney does it help to speed up the system?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MystaMax> I'd like  to add some icons for use with my panel, where do I put them?
<cables> !msgthebot | mo0osah
<niriven> AstralSin: Yeah its what impressed me.
<ubotu> mo0osah: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Waddledee> Can anyone help me with my streaming problem?
<mseney> webito, swap is slow because it uses hard disk to simulate RAM which is much faster
<AstralSin> honestly though, world of padman's weapons could use some work, and i prefer playing urban terror
<gordboy> AstralSin, the "fix" for freetype fonts is a retrograde step. all you need is the original lib freetype, and everything is ok again. what i don't understand is how comes ubuntu has a default lib freetype that is broken. is that by design, or an oversight ?
<kitche> webito: don't want swap space 2 gb's it not needed to be that big maybe 256 mb but it won't be touched unless you have a swap storm
<AstralSin> but WoP is definitely worth a look
<manwithaface> I encountered the seemingly common initranfs no job control tty issue today, but everything I saw involved the LiveCD, and I am running an otherwise stable 7.04 upgraded in April. Any thoughts?
<mseney> webito, there was a great article about linux memory usage on osnews maybe a month or two ago
<AstralSin> gordboy, don't ask me, i'm no dev :)
<AstralSin> hell, i only joined this channel maybe 30 mins ago
<manwithaface> initramfs, sorry
<webito> so why do you have to much gb as swap memory?
<gordboy> AstralSin, peace bro :)
<AstralSin> webito, you dont HAVE to, but the more you have, the less chance you have of running out of memory
<arsalan> sudo everyone-on-channel -work-together-to-solve-my-problem
<Pelo> who was it that had the miss labled audio card on a ASUS board ?
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm looking for a guide to apace on ubuntu, is there a channel for apache?
<ziggy23> Can anyone here help with OpenVPN and Ubuntu?
<AstralSin> arsalan, undo the things in the howtos
<AstralSin> ubuntu-rocks, prolly
<kitche> webito: having 2 gigs of swap can actually make swap slower due to the idle pages being written and written back out to RAM, but 256 mb should eb good even though 1 gig of ram it's not needed for a normal user really
<arsalan> AstralSin: should i remove preload?
<T0R3T> #join g-security
<AstralSin> arsalan, i dunno, i dont know what that is
<kevinOman> jrib pidgin has irc now
<ubuntu-rocks> AstralSin, how do i join prolly?
<jrib> kevinOman: gaim did too
<kevinOman> jrib but i cant find jabber
<AstralSin> ubuntu-rocks, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Apache_HTTP_Server
<Pelo> T0R3T,  taht should be   /join #g-security
<kevinOman> lol
<AstralSin> ubuntu-rocks, /join #apache
<kevinOman> jrib i never knoew that
<T0R3T> thx :D
<mseney> webito, i have a 100G HDD so 3GB is not a problem. not sure why i made it 3GB, could have been what ubuntu recommended when i first installed, don't remember
<AstralSin> ubuntu-rocks, google holds valuble information on setting anything up on ubuntu
<ubuntu-rocks> AstralSin,tks
<webito> well im already installing ubuntu with 2gb of space
<spx2> is there any way to use putty with ssh and not have to log in every damn time ?
<InnatechAtHome> I'm going to replace the processor in my Edgy box, going from an AMD single core to dual core (socket 939, nvidia nforce3 mobo). Can I do a simple drop in replacement of the CPU, or should I wipe and reinstall?
<kevinOman> tjrib is there another name for jabber?
<jrib> kevinOman: I haven't used pidgin so I don't know
<kevinOman> ok
<Pelo> InnatechAtHome, backup first ,  see it works, if not reinstall
<jrib> kevinOman: if no one here knows, try #pidgin
<kitche> kevinOman: XMPP
<InnatechAtHome> spx2: you can use PuttyGen to create a keypair for login.
<kevinOman> thanks kitche
<kitche> kevinOman: from pidgin's website Jabber/XMPP
<lotelly> hi guys!
<kevinOman> thanks jrib and kitche
<ziggy23> I am *very* frustrated with Ubuntu.
<Nekyinboots> Why Ziggy
<Pelo> ziggy23,  why ?
<lotelly> i've recently backupped my win-hd on dvd tto use only linux...but i have this problem..
<lotelly>  http://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1zi7.png
<lotelly> ubuntu says that  every file in my dvd is not readable cause is in textformat!
<lotelly> can you explain me this situation?
<Pelo> lotelly,  did you use a backup program or did you copy the files ?
<ziggy23> I am a windows user, stuff that took me two minutes with Windows seems to take forever to do in Ubuntu.
<spx2> InnatechAtHome, just generated a key now what do i do ?
<bruenig> ziggy23, such as
<AstralSin> ziggy23, like what?
<Pelo> ziggy23,  feel free to return to windows if you find it a better fit
<SlimeyPete> ziggy23: what are you trying to do?
* bruenig doubts his claims, thinks they come from ignorance
<AstralSin> prolly
<bruenig> ignorance in any OS will make it slow
<lotelly> Pelo: i  burn the cd with nero, no backup program!
<Nekyinboots> That is because DVD files are encrypted, you need the Codex to play DVD's
<SlimeyPete> bruenig: that's a bit premature
<Rob_Cam> I've been using Ubuntu for 3 months. I've found my way now. Be patient ziggy23, if you have the will and patiente to go for it
<bruenig> lotelly, what file are you trying to open?
<ziggy23> ok...I got a VPN account at Witopia.net...it says that I am connected to the VPN but I doubt I am.
* AstralSin thinks *nix in general is alot easier than windows
<bragih>  Hey there... I only rebooted and now I'm getting a console-like OS ... There's a title saying "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a device/filename. "
<Bulltitan> hi does anybody knows what's going on with gnome-look.org? is it down?
<Pelo> lotelly,  it might be an issue with codepage type thign utf-8 vs whatever ,  try just copying the files over to your hdd and see if you can open them
<MSTK> hi all; just a quick question:
<MSTK> is it possible to leave my DNS server running without my comptuer being completely on?
<bruenig> !enter | MSTK
<MSTK> like, on standby
<ubotu> MSTK: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rob_Cam> astralsin, I got to say I hard a real hard time switching to Linux
<lotelly> Pelo: the problem is that  i cannot copy this file from dvd to my hard disk  ::((
<AstralSin> mseney, no
<InnatechAtHome> spx2: just a sec, I'm refreshing my memory.
<AstralSin> er
<bruenig> AstralSin, you suck at tab complete
<AstralSin> MSTK, not to my knowledge
<AstralSin> yeah, i know
<mseney> AstralSin, huh?
<Pelo> lotelly, find a windows computer ,  try to read the dvd on it
<bruenig> confusion ensues
<AstralSin> mseney, tab completion, sorry
<mseney> AstralSin, np
<Rob_Cam> Ubuntu is not yet ready for the average user, Astralsin
<maggnetis> hello
<MSTK> so in order to leave my DNS server on, I'll have to leave the box fully on?  There's no way to leave it on during standby?
<InnatechAtHome> spx2: probably easiest just to read this: http://www.howtoforge.com/ssh_key_based_logins_putty
<Rob_Cam> I will be though
<Nekyinboots> Running Ubuntu with no problems... working great
<Bulltitan> i need to get the e17-gtk thene and genome-llook seems to be the only place that has it
<lotelly> i'm scared, i've 19 dvd to reburn  if there is no solve to this problem
<ziggy23> How the heck can you tell if you are really connected to a VPN?  I do not want to be a sitting duck at a public WiFi hotspot.
<Pelo> Bulltitan, it doesn'T load for me either,  probably some maintenance or something,  try again in a few hours
<AstralSin> Rob_Cam, i've introduced it to 7 noobs, 5 of them completely switched from windows
<AstralSin> with very little problem
<Bulltitan> thanks
<bruenig> lotelly, Pelo told you something, I asked you a question, perhaps some responses or interaction with those in the channel will raise your chances
<maggnetis> guys i think gnome-look is down
<digital_k> hello again everyone :)
<Pelo> lotelly, are tehy all like that ?
<cables> AstralSin, Rob_Cam, Ubuntu is way easier to install and use, assuming your hardware works correctly, than Windows.
<lotelly> Pelo: yes, the problem is the same...
<maggnetis> i can't open the site
<CptFuzzy> MSTK: no
<kbrooks> cables, there is a blog post on that
<Rob_Cam> cables, Astralsin, it might depend on what you do with the oc. I had a hard time setting MIDI to work out
<bruenig> lotelly, try using the terminal to open the files with the specific application and see if that presents you with an error
<Pelo> lotelly,  try them in a windows computer, see if you can read them there
<wimdows_> see ya folks
<AstralSin> Rob_Cam, i'll give you that, i dont know anyone who uses a midi device
<bruenig> could likely be a nautilus problem
<AstralSin> but thats not quite an average user type thing :)
<purpzey> I just got Ubuntu installed on my laptop, and when I adjust my mouse settings (for touchpad) it does not adjust sensitivity. It only adjusts the sensitivity of the "scroll bar" on the side of the pad
<purpzey> Any ideas?
<lbawinowns> Hello everybody, I'm new to Linux and I have no experience with it, has someone got Internet Explorer running on Ubuntu? Any help would be really appreciated :)!
<cables> lbawinowns, it's possible, but really pointless
<AstralSin> internet explorer runs with wine
<ziggy23> In windows, configuring the network stuff was easier, and at least I could tell if I was connected.
<kekko_> HEELP!! guys i've just rename the /etc/group file to /etc/group.bak !! now i can't sudo or else!! HEEELP!
<wimdows_> lbawinowns - eeeks
<bruenig> lbawinowns, ies4linux if you must
<cables> lbawinowns, Firefox is far better than IE.
<AstralSin> i couldnt imagine wanting to use IE instead of firefox though
<Rob_Cam> Astralsin, I was just talking about plain midi playback. It does not work on Ubuntu out of the box. Thats a hard thing for music oriented users
<InnatechAtHome> He's a troll, read his nick.
<manwithaface> Does anyone know how I would go about rebuilding initramfs on a system that has encountered a tty control issue?
<cables> kekko_, boot into recovery mode and name it back.
<wimdows_> why on earth would you want to use IE?
<Nekyinboots> Lbawinowns Why would you want IE <ugh>
<lotelly> Pelo: yes i've just tried, the files are readable on win...i think the only solution is to reburn my dvds
<AstralSin> Rob_Cam, i havent listened to a midi file since the turn of the milennium
<kekko_> cables: i need to boot from the cd right?
<lbawinowns> Wow, this is great YTMND material (takes snapshot)
<cables> kekko_, no
<Pelo> lotelly,   follow  bruenig 's advice first
<digital_k> lol
<digital_k> i hate pages that have embedded midi.
<bruenig> lotelly, give me the name of one of the files, perhaps one of those jpgs in the screenshot
<purpzey> Anyone know of any issues related to configurations on a touch-pad?
<digital_k> i usually find the close button fast
<digital_k> ;)
<kekko_> cable: please explain
<cables> kekko_, when you turn on the computer, keep hitting escape until a menu appears. In that menu select recovery mode, and it'll take you to a root terminal. Use that to undo what you did.
<Rob_Cam> Astralsin, midi file playback is essential for music composing and stuff
<lotelly> Pelo: sorry but there is a little confusion XD what are you talkin about?
<kekko_> cables: nice one!
<kekko_> thanks
<AstralSin> i know that, but music composing isnt really an average user type activity :)
* bruenig wonders if he is muted
<Nekyinboots> midi files are to music, to what professional wrestling is to sports ;)
<digital_k> haha
<InnatechAtHome> lotelly: what are the files?
<InnatechAtHome> lotelly: as in, their format.
<AstralSin> hahahahaha
<webito> 6% to have ubuntu installed!!
<Pelo> lotelly,  there are two of us helping you, me and bruenig   read what bruenig  told you to do,  scroll back if you have to
<IrishDave> does anyone know how to load a frontend for a dvb-t card?
<ziggy23> Is there any *simple* networking guide for Linux newbies out there?  I just have trouble with all this low level command line stuff, that all.
<AstralSin> i do have a sound engineer wanting to try ubuntu though
* Pelo wonders if bruenig  is being selectively muted
<bruenig> perhaps i was /ignored
<digital_k> AstralSin: I think Ubuntu Studio is going to be killer.
<digital_k> I havent tried it yet
<gordboy> nuendo ftw
<ubuntu-rocks> okay, i've looked at the fiesty fawn guide but not much detail on apache, any other sources I can investigate?
<Nekyinboots> Ubuntu Studio??
<AstralSin> ziggy23, i found it easier to find an old machine, stick smoothwall linux on it (router distribution) and put a switch in the mix
<AstralSin> digital_k, thats what i'm gonna give him
<Rob_Cam> Astralsin. Not very true. U would be amazed about how much people composes for hobbie. What about guitarrist (there is a large number of amateur guitarris out there). Without midi playback they cant do much
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm looking for specific as how to use the "sites-available", "sites-enabled" folders
<InnatechAtHome> ziggy23, what kind of networking tasks are you looking for approachable docs about?
<kekko_> cables: i know that maybe is asking to much, but i need to do that from a remote ssh shell any chance?
<Rob_Cam> Astralsin, dont take me wrong. I love linux, but its not yet ready...
<Pelo> ziggy23, this might help  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84 http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<cables> kekko_, no chance.
<digital_k> Rob_Cam: why do you say that?
<kekko_> cables  :) thought so
<CptFuzzy> <ziggy23> : try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<lotelly> bruenig: really sorry man, i haven't read your messagges! tthis could be a solution, but i'm really new in linux, i can't do it from the shell!
<AstralSin> Rob_Cam, i dont consider musicians that use their computer for such activities "average users" they're using it for a specialized purpose, "average users" to me is grandma and grandpa or mom and dad using their computers for web browsing, email, office, etc
<cables> kekko_, you have no access to the machine at all?
<kekko_> yes
<AstralSin> any sort of music editing is beyond the bounds of average use
<cables> kekko_, that sucks :(
<aidan> how do I edit the applications menu?
<cables> aidan, right click on it, Edit Menus.
<bruenig> lotelly, it should be easy, where is this dvd located on the filesystem, is it /media/cdrom or what?
<digital_k> right click aidan, and select edit
<kekko_> cables: no sorry i do have phisical acess
<AstralSin> and i'm well aware of how many people do that, but they arent in the majority :)
<digital_k> easy as pie
<gordboy> Rob_Cam, it is, but only if you have the $$$. nuendo is still the most cost-effective recording solution on off-the-peg hardware
<aidan> oh, so easy
<kekko_> is just a matter of moving keyboard, monitor,etc
<digital_k> lol yes
<cables> kekko_, ah, ok, so not as bad as i thought.
<lotelly> bruenig: yeah, for example /media/abc
<kekko_> cables: no . thanks for the tip .
<Nekyinboots> If DVD files  show as a text files, you do not have the proper codex to play the DVD
<AstralSin> the biggest hurdle that i've seen with windows converts is the simple concept of package management
<mseney> webito, here's an interesting read in regards to Linux Swap http://kerneltrap.org/node/3202
<aidan> I love how ubuntu keeps your menus organised... no start menu with 1000 applications in it
* kekko_ moving monitor, keyb, mouse
<cables> aidan, so true
<AstralSin> they have the tendency to want to go to websites and search for an hour for whatever it is they want
<Rob_Cam> U might be right, Astralsin. What about ntfs support for dual systems. U spect grandma and grampa to switch withput a dual system?
<digital_k> Astral_Sin: thats true
<bruenig> lotelly, ok open the terminal, and use cd (change directory) to change into it: cd /media/abc if we follow what you said before
<digital_k> i suffered the same
<ziggy23> Well, for one...configuring the vpn account that I got...is there any way to see just what all I am connected to anyway?
<arceye> Why will a change I make to xorg.conf    get removed when I add the command to allow it to auto update?
<VladimirBG> hi
<InnatechAtHome> gordboy: audacity? Rosengarden? ardour?
<cables> Rob_Cam, it's installable through Add/Remove. Easy enough for you? :)
<Rob_Cam> U have to run stuff as a root user to enable ntfs write support
<lauchazombie> hi , need a recomendation for a printer
<CptFuzzy> <Nekyinboots> If DVD files  show as a text files, you do not have the proper codex to play the DVD : he's talking about a data backup on DVD
<Pelo> arceye, I think you answered your own question
<Rob_Cam> cables, u got to make stuff as a root user to enable write/delete for ntfs
<AstralSin> 3 of the people that i've converted were grandparents and they set up a damn network with windows computers on their own
<Nekyinboots> same thing
<bruenig> lauchazombie, what are you looking for exactly, hps are good for linux
<digital_k> lauchazombie: anything HP should do
<VladimirBG> is is posible to have 3d desktop effects on a thin client, and if so, does the 3d card needs to be in the server or in clients?
<AstralSin> they seem to figure shit out better than young people
<digital_k> avoid lexmark.
<lauchazombie> i just want to print text
<cables> Rob_Cam, not at all, just go to Add/Remove and install it. It's called "ntfs configuration tool".
<Pelo> lauchazombie,  get a nice dot matrix one, it cost almost nothing to run and will last forever
<InnatechAtHome> astralsin: they have 1) time 2)patience.
<digital_k> lol pelo
<bruenig> lauchazombie, yeah a cheap HP deskjet should do
<lauchazombie> lot of text
<gordboy> InnatechAtHome, i'm a linux alsa dev. apart from my *superb* spectrum analyzer, linux is pretty shoddy, i'm afarid :)
<arceye> Pelo: I probably did but I am thinking if I don't allow it to auto update I will get into a mess in the future
<AstralSin> its really not that hard to get ntfs support
<lauchazombie> oh thanks
<lauchazombie> =D
<AstralSin> i mean.. its in the kernel
<Pelo> digital_k, you can'T have your cake and eat it to
<Rob_Cam> oh, well, then it was not even easy enough for me, cables. It wont be easy enough for grammas
<cables> Rob_Cam, actually, you do use root, but it's pretty much as easy as typing your password in twice, once when you install it, and again when you enable NTFS with the GUI application
<digital_k> i can try cant i? ;)
<CptFuzzy> spectrum analyzer?  URL please :)
<lauchazombie> yo can enable ntfs whit automatix =D
<lotelly> bruenig: ok i'm in the directory now :)
<Nekyinboots> I used automatix to install the codex, now all of my DVD's whether backups or movies play properly
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<cables> Rob_Cam, if it was too hard for you to go to Add/Remove and type "ntfs" in the search box, you've got a bigger problem.
<Pelo> digital_k,  I am not kidding, Ihave one and it is almost hte only one I use,  I'm saving my B/W inkjet printer for when I have official stuff to print
<InnatechAtHome> gordboy: heh. I suppose depending upon your needs in terms of precision and performance the OSS alternatives might not be attractive. But they're fantastic for hobbyists or people just starting out. Just saying.
<VladimirBG> anyone? is it possible to have 3d desktop effects on a thin client, and if so, does the 3d card needs to be in the server or in clients?
<Rob_Cam> cables, why not ntfs wrtie support out of the box? thas is gramma like!
<bruenig> lotelly, ok do "ls" (list) and see if there are any files that you want to try to open
<arceye> now I am really confused :(
<AstralSin> Rob_Cam, microsoft likes to bitch about that
<digital_k> Pelo: i was serious about the lexmark comment tho. Lexmark is like the ATI of printers for linux.
<cables> Rob_Cam, well, why doesn't it come with desktop search out of the box? Ask yourself that.
<AstralSin> and threaten with lawsuits
<lotelly> bruenig: ok,  and for open them?
<hydan> is it necessary that i defrag my hard drive before repartitioning my hard drive to run ubuntu?
<gordboy> CptFuzzy, here's an old one from 5 (count them) years ago - http://interactive.linuxjournal.com/article/5867
<digital_k> HP makes better printers anyway
<hydan> and 2: are you guys paid to help on IRC?
<digital_k> money well spent
<digital_k> IMO
<Nekyinboots> How do you defrag with linux?
<InnatechAtHome> HP used to make better printers.
<Rob_Cam> Astralsin, I do hate microsoft, I do love linux. We have to keep logical. Because microsoft says something does not mean that is incorrect
<ziggy23> Also, what the trick to getting an envelope to print in Openoffice without the return address being cut off?  I spent two hours trying to print an envelope!
<cables> Rob_Cam, hell, we could put Wine in... and media support... we should put EVERY PIECE OF SOFTWARE AVAILABLE right on the CD! You've struck on something huge here.
<bruenig> lotelly, what are you trying to open? jpg or what?
<cavalierprime> hi guys, I used apt-get to try to get Flash player 9 for Firefox.  It failed to get it that way so I got it another way, but now anytime I try to install anything with add/remove it tries to install
<cables> Nekyinboots, you don't have to.
<digital_k> hydan: i come here to help if i can, just to do it. I am not getting paid a dime.
<mseney> hydan, i'm pretty sure it is recommended. i know i read that somewhere.. i would google it
<AstralSin> hydan: i dont think anyone anywhere gets paid to be on irc :)
<lotelly> bruenig: now, for example, an avi!
<Cpudan80> Anyone noticed that banshee will play song X - but display the info for song Y?
<cavalierprime> how do i fix that?
<dabaR> hydan: you should defrag, or at least see if there is lots of fragmentation.
<AstralSin> Cpudan80, try songbird, i like it alot better than banshee
<Nekyinboots> worked for me
<illriginal> Can someone help me give my USB Drive Read/Write access please?!
<RawSwage> My Wine stopped working for some reason.   I did a brand new install of Feisty today, and Wine was working.  now it's not
<Cpudan80> AstralSin: Works good with gnome?
<AstralSin> yep
<digital_k> Cpudan80: I use banshee, and I am not having that issue.
<CptFuzzy> thx gordboy
<pravinconda> hey guys
<bruenig> lotelly, avis sometimes need codecs that aren't installed by default, but do "totem whatever.avi" (totem is the name of the media player)
<Cpudan80> I left amarok cause it didn't behave nicely
<AstralSin> its based on the gecko engine (firefox)
<RawSwage> anyone having problems with Wine today
<pravinconda> do you know how i can set the ssid name in ubuntu
<cables> Nekyinboots, you don't need to defragment Ext3 partitions, they don't have the same problems as Windows filesystems.
<Cpudan80> Well let me ask this
<hydan> alright
<Cpudan80> Is it possible to reset banshee?
<AstralSin> yeah amarok doesnt do well for me
<pravinconda> my network manager is acting all screwy
<Cpudan80> Like remove all my playlists and stuff?
<digital_k> of course it is
<cables> pravinconda, manual configuration
<Cpudan80> Where is the config file?
<Pelo> digital_k,  I've had few dealings with lexmark they alsways looked cheap to me,  my ink jet is a cannon bj-230,  does 17x11,  draftsman I know who bought one in the mid 90 is protecting them like the crown jewels, they are worth gold
<digital_k> dpkg-reconfigure banshee, as sudo
<cables> Cpudan80, sorry, for what?
<AstralSin> i dunno, i dont use banshee
<digital_k> that should do it
<Rob_Cam> Cables, Astralsin, Thanks for answering. Please excuse me If I was off topic. I got to go now.
<hydan> thanks guys, and i'm impressed nobody is payed, because the response rate comapred to question load is amazing.
<illriginal> Can someone help me give my USB Drive Read/Write access please?!
<Nekyinboots> Ok how do I defrag a FAT32 partition??
<digital_k> Pelo: lexmarks tend to gulp the ink as well, even in economy mode. :/
<InnatechAtHome> I horde LaserJet4s and 4200dpn's.
<Pelo> hydan,  we aim to please
<AstralSin> Nekyinboots, gotta do that from windows as far as i know
<RawSwage> Did anyone's Wine break today
<Pelo> Nekyinboots, I'm not sure you can in ubuntu
<AstralSin> hdparm might do it though
<NDPMacBook> InnatechAtHome: I'm going to have to ask you to move your desk downstairs.
<AstralSin> no, hdparm wouldnt do that, nm
<Nekyinboots> Wine working good here
<lotelly> bruenig: ok bruenig i think this is the main error libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<bruenig> RawSwage, did you upgrade it or something
<Pelo> RawSwage,  what app are you running on it ?
<Pelo> that was quick
<ubuntu-rocks> hi guys, still trying to find some detailed documentation for apache on ubuntu (fiesty fawn), any suggestions?
<bruenig> lotelly, ok that is good, that means that the file is fine and ubuntu is reading it fine.
* InnatechAtHome burns down NDP's office, mumbling about a stapler....
<Nekyinboots> You need the proper codex for the DVD
<NDPMacBook> lol
<cables> ubuntu-rocks, the regular Apache docs should work for you
<dabaR> ubuntu-rocks: what do you need to know about it?
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks, http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<AstralSin> ubuntu-rocks, that url i gave you tells you exactly how to install it
<bruenig> lotelly, you will just need to install libdvdcss later, but for now you can be assured that all of those files are readable, just copy them over onto your hard drive.
<AstralSin> as for configuration, try #apache
<pravinconda> hey guys
<CptFuzzy> <AstralSin> Nekyinboots, gotta do that from windows as far as i know:  there are defrag tools for linux (for FAT), but i've never tried them.  just ask google
<pravinconda> i can't seem to connect to my wireless
<pravinconda> even when i put in my ssid name
<pravinconda> i found the device using ndiswrapper
<pravinconda> but no luck
<Nekyinboots> I will thanks
<ubuntu-rocks> i installed the lamp server version but i want to know more about configuring apache
<Cpudan80> cables: huh?
<arceye> can I have some help with my xorg.conf file please?
<newinphp> hi guys I need help with some php code to create a userdatabase for mySql please help
<Pelo> pravinconda,  the enter key is not punctuation ,
<aidan> I have windows xp on /dev/hda1 how do I add that to /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<blind> I'm looking for a stand-alone equalizer that can lower bass, because my subwoofer is too powerful and bothers my upstairs neighbor. Any suggestions?
<Cpudan80> cables: << For what?
<pravinconda> sorry
<lotelly> bruenig: i can't copy or read this file...
<Pelo> arceye, whatdo you need to know ?
<cables> Cpudan80, sorry, I must have been talking to the wrong person.
<Nekyinboots> brb
<AstralSin> ubuntu-rocks, configuring apache can be fairly complicated, depending on what you wanna do with it, hit up google or #apache
<dabaR> Pelo: is that an illegal copy of that book?
<lotelly> bruenig: with copy and paste the problem is the same!
<Pelo> dabaR, I donT' beleive so
<ubuntu-rocks> i installed phpmyadmin but somehow i got my web site up but now i can't access the phpmyadmin web page anymore, it had something to do with the folders site-available, sites-enabled
<bruenig> lotelly, you can copy it cp whatever.avi ~/Desktop for instance to put it on the desktop
<dabaR> Pelo: it seems so to me. Judging by the copyright statement, and no written permission.
<arceye> Pelo: I altered it manually to enable syanptics touch pad to work  then used the command to enable it to auto uodate again
<pravinconda> so does anyone have a Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 that works
<pravinconda> in ubuntu
<Pelo> arceye,  what command is that ?
<arceye> Pelo: it then removed 1 of the manual lines I added but left the others
<newinphp> hello is there anyone here to help?
<xaaax> Hi. Just installed ubuntu for the first time and there's something on the desktop that's making me physically sick. Any ideas? Could  it be font aliasing? How to disable? thanks
<newinphp> hi guys I need help with some php code to create a userdatabase for mySql please help
<bruenig> !anyone | newinphp
<pravinconda> can you tell me how you got it to connect to your acess point because i can't seem to find any wireless connection
<Pelo> pravinconda,  search for your model in the forum see what other users have done to fix their problem
<bruenig> newinphp, this is #ubuntu
<bruenig> newinphp, #php #mysql perhaps
<digital_k> newinphp:if someone knows Im sure someone will answer. :)
<blind> newinphp: try ##php and/or #mysql
<ubotu> newinphp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> newinphp, this isnT' a coding channel , this is for ubuntu support ,  try in #mysql
<InnatechAtHome> xaaax: are you using an LCD or a CRT?
<newinphp> yes but its full
<xaaax> InnatechAtHome CRT
<arceye> Pelo:   the command was sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Knar1> hi every one, Is there any software like Dreamweaver on Ubuntu ?
<InnatechAtHome> xaax: check your refresh rate.
<bruenig> newinphp, go mess with the #gentoo people then
<Pelo> arceye,  do you know what that command does ?
<digital_k> lol
<xaaax> InnatechAtHome the refresh rate is ok. 85 like on windows
<gordboy> Pelo, so all coders can just bugger off then eh ?
<dabaR> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<digital_k> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Pelo> gordboy, pretty much , you're all weird anyway
<arceye> the file says it enables the database to auto update the xorg.conf file
<bruenig> bash is generally helped, but php is not really ubuntu support
<InnatechAtHome> xaax: does it look like you're actually getting 85? I had a monitor that refused to anything but 60, it made me feel a little ill.
<gordboy> that's wierd, btw
<MarcoPau> hello, can anybody suggest me the packages to get the tools to configure the lan / wlan?
<AstralSin> hey, is anyone familiar with kismet?
<Nekyinboots> back... now everyone can resume
<xaaax> InnatechAtHome yes there's a difference here between 60 and 85. It's something on the fonts... reading is making me feel bad. So i though it would be anti-aliasing
<dabaR> bruenig: if you can not say something to help a person's problem, the screen scrolls less if you do not say anything
<blind> I'm looking for a stand-alone equalizer that can lower bass, because my subwoofer is too powerful and bothers my upstairs neighbor. Any suggestions?
<Pelo> arceye,  that dpkg command is used to have xorg rescan your hardware and reset all the default options,  basicaly if you manualy edit xorg.conf and then run that command, you are unmakeing all your edits
<digital_k> 60 htz on a CRT is harsh on the eyes for sure.
<Pelo> arceye,  it is not an update command
<gordboy> AstralSin, yeah, wireless sniffer stuff
<Cpudan80> Err ok
<InnatechAtHome> xaax: could very well be. Or you might have a bad driver match for your card, maing the fonts render blurry.
<Cpudan80> Different issue now
<digital_k> on my laptop 60 is not noticeable
<bruenig> dabaR, if telling him to leave gets him to stop asking questions, the net screen scrolling slows down more
<Nekyinboots> blind, have a volume knob?
<Cpudan80> I uninstalled banshee - but now it won't play any of my media...
<mseney> blind, headphones...
<AstralSin> gordboy, do you know if you have to be outside the range of an active wap to initiate it?
<xaaax> So how do I know anti-aliasing is on and how do I disable it?
<Cpudan80> un-installed**
<lilminime> Hi people, I'm a bit unsure where/what I should join to get an graphic related question answared ? Thanks.
<digital_k> Cpudan80: why did you uninstall it?
<blind> Nekyinboots: even at low volumes the bass cranks.
<digital_k> i thought you wanted to reconfigure it
<InnatechAtHome> xaax: just a sec.
<Cpudan80> digital_k: A moment of weakness....
<mseney> blind, sorry my upstairs neighbor drives me nuts with their bass
<arceye> Pelo: so i should not run it ?
<blind> mseney: headphones are a pain.
<digital_k> lol
<digital_k> tis ok
<blind> mseney: hope it's not me!
<Nekyinboots> blind. that is so kewl
<Cpudan80> At any rate - what little add-ins do I need to get it to do MP3/M4A?
<Cpudan80> I forget...
<mseney> blind, ha nah i know it's not you, he wouln't know how to use linux :)
<Mo0oSaH> when you do man xyz in terminal... how do you get out of it
<gordboy> AstralSin, if you're outside the range, i'd say most things are difficult ...
<digital_k> you need the w32 codecs
<Pelo> arceye,  that is correct,  do your manual editing of xorg.conf and then DO NOT run dpkg-reconfigure ...
<blind> Nekyinboots: yeah, cool until 9pm when my neighbor starts banging on the ceiling.
<digital_k> and possible libxine-extra codecs
<ubuntu-rocks> can i "clone" a ubuntu hard drive and run it on different hardware or is the software hardware specific?
<digital_k> possibly*
<Cpudan80> digital_k: and I can get those from apt-get?
<spx2> Cpudan80, didnt know ur into ubuntu
<arceye> Pelo: thanks
<lilminime> You see, I have a problem with the depth bug that is on i810 driver lol. To get 3d Acceleration I need to have DefaultDepth set to 16 :S And that doesnt look to good in wow from cedega
<minskmaz> greetings - I am getting a couple thousand ssh access attempts per day - this has got to be having an affect on my server's performance - am I right ?
<gordboy> ubuntu-rocks, you can take it anywhere
<Cpudan80> spx2: I use suse actually
<digital_k> i think in the mediabuntu repositories, you can sudo apt-get install restricted-extras?
<Cpudan80> But  they are all overzealous KDE freaks
<mseney> blind, that is too funny
<digital_k> anyone? is that correct
<dabaR> !codecs | digital_k, Cpudan80
<ubotu> digital_k, Cpudan80: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CptFuzzy> <Mo0oSaH> when you do man xyz in terminal... how do you get out of it :  q
<Cpudan80> You can tell them I said that too
<fastfinger> i have a unused partition, can i add some one it to swap and rest to the main partition without getting fucked up> :<
<bruenig> !info restricted-extras
<AstralSin> gordboy: i can start kismet if i'm outside the range of a wap, but not within the range of one
<ubotu> Package restricted-extras does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks,  install on the other comp ( it's only 30 min anyway ) then just copy over your home folder
<bruenig> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> ubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<gordboy> ubuntu-rocks, of course, if the X graphics is different, you might be stuck at the cli
<bruenig> digital_k, it is ubuntu-restricted-extras, it is in multiverse
<AstralSin> btw, i'm not doing anything illegal with it, i'm studying for my security+ exam :)
<ubuntu-rocks> gordboy, cool.  i'm trying to setup several lamp servers and just want to clone one box after i get everything all setup
<digital_k> ah thats it
<digital_k> thanks!
<jetroo> what do u do when u want to use a program but cant find it
<jetroo> i wan to use bit torrent
<mseney> blind, could you hook up your stereo to your linux box and then play the music from there with xmms using it's equilizer?
<fastfinger> hello, someone know about this
<fastfinger> i have a unused partition, can i add some one it to swap and rest to the main partition without getting fucked up> :<
<minskmaz> ubuntu-rocks: what do you use for that rsync ?
<AstralSin> jetroo, install azureus or ktorrent
<Pelo> jetroo, install the bittorrent gui ,  chck in add /remove
<bruenig> jetroo, bittorrent is launched when you double click on a file
<digital_k> bittorrent is oddly installed but not on the menu
<mseney> equalizer i mean
<blind> mseney: first, my computer speakers have the woofer in them :P and second, i don't use XMMS for music, and third, I want to control ALL sound, from games and videos, too
<jetroo> is there a bit torrent already installed by default?
<digital_k> yes
<jetroo> i want to try that first
<digital_k> the bittorrent client
<bruenig> jetroo, yeah just double click on a torrent file
<ubuntu-rocks> pelo, i also installed phpmyadmin, sun-java5, a few other small things though
<dabaR> fastfinger: can you rephrase that? I can not understand what you want.
<jetroo> how do i use it
<ironcladlou> i have switched my feisty window manager to xfwm4 from metacity. now ALT-F2 no longer brings up the "run application" dialog. is that thing a function of the window manager? how do i restore the equivalent functionality?
<AstralSin> actually, that reminds me, why wont firefox open a torrent file in azureus?
<jetroo> ok
<CptFuzzy> <jetroo> i wan to use bit torrent : sudo aptitude search torrent , then install
<ubuntu-rocks> minskmaz, i just tried a guide that was using straight cp command
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks,  you can make a simple  bash script with  apt-get install for that
<bruenig> AstralSin, best way to do that is set azureus to auto load torrents in a particular directory and set firefox to automatically save torrents to that directory
<mseney> blind, hrmm dunno sorry movie on, gotta go
<Nekyinboots> blind, you might have to use a volume control installed externally - just a thought
<AstralSin> gotcha
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks,  if you insist on cloning   manpage   dd
<lilminime> anyone knows where I should ask for my graphicdriver problem?
<jetroo> what do i do there Cpt ?
<Pelo> lilminime,  you are in the right place
<blind> Nekyinboots: Like I said before, even at a low volume, my woofer cranks out a lot of bass.
<digital_k> ask here lilminime, someone may be able to help :)
<ubuntu-rocks> pelo, i might have to give that a try now that i can get a lamp server in 15 mins, took my about a day on gentoo!
<InnatechAtHome> xaax: try reading through this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20976.html . You may want to make sure Gnome is set to 96 dpi and also might try doing a dpkg reconfig of fontconfig . The linked thread also tells you how to install the MS fonts from Windows, if those are more comfotable for you.
<Fezzler> Is there a command line command I can use to determine the version of samba installed?
<fastfinger> dabaR: there is a unsed partition other then the swap and the one where ubuntu is and the main partition is running out of memory. so i want to make some of the unused partion into swap and the rest i want to add to the main where ubuntu is without having to format
<Nekyinboots> then use a volume control or external equalizer
<minskmaz> anyone know how to shut out ssh access attempts except to one or two ip address ?
<Cpudan80> digital_k: thanks man
<Cpudan80> digital_k: works like a champ now
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks, basicaly you can script any proceedure you had to do with the terminal
<digital_k> yw cpudan
<Nekyinboots> Many people install that into the PC case as a mod
<digital_k> :)
<Cpudan80> I was actually usin helix banshee
<Fezzler> I'm struggling with samba on Ubuntu and Vista HP
<Cpudan80> but the new codecs + regular banshee seem to have fixed it
<blind> Nekyinboots: how would you like me to use a volume control when I've told you *twice* that "even at low volumes my subwoofer cranks out a lot of bass" ? and i don't have an external equalizer available, which is why I came for help here.
<dabaR> fastfinger: oh. And do you only have one partition for everything (/) or a separate partition for / and /home?
<Cpudan80> Now see - if I asked that in #suse - they say "Use KDE and amarok" lol
<ubuntu-rocks> pelo, probably just as fast to use the feisty fawn cd to get lamp and then the script. i may have to see about creating a local repository of the software i install so i don't have to wait forever for the downloading
<digital_k> haha cpudan
<InnatechAtHome> minskmaz: you would do that in netfilter.
<Pelo> Cpudan80,  use the nick of the person you are talking to in each line it is less confusing
<fastfinger> dabaR: only one / partition other then the swap for now
<Cpudan80> Pelo: ehh ok
<minskmaz> InnatechAtHome: I'll look it up - I've got a feeling my server is sluggish from all the ssh attempts
<Cpudan80> Guess I'm not used to a room with 1K+ people, ##windows isn't this busy... ;-)
<Cpudan80> Thanks guys
<CptFuzzy> <jetroo>: or select System, Add/Remove and search for the torrent client you want.  most of them will install a new menu item
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks,  much of the basic progs are on the cd to begin with , and donT' have to be downloaded
<dabaR> minskmaz: man hosts.allow maybe
<InnatechAtHome> minskmaz: this is a typical way to do it: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/restrict-ssh-access-use-iptable/ . You can google for "restrict SSH access by IP"
<arceye> Cpudan80:  neither  is mandriva
<ubuntu-rocks> pelo, yeah i noticed i was installing some stuff like minicom and it asked me for the cd, i thought it was weird
<ZeroA4> Fezzler, samba is very crude... if it[s olny for you i think ssh + winscp3 is easier... but if you have to have samba... i recomend using a example for the www.samba.org site
<minskmaz> InnatechAtHome: thanks!
<ubuntu-rocks> pelo, while we are on the subject, can i tell apt-get to look at the cd first then download it if the package doesn't exist on cd
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks,  just run a update after putting the cd in so it notices the packages are there ,  there are even more on the dvd , saves a lot of bandwith
<dabaR> fastfinger: and can you post the output of sudo fdisk -l to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, please?
<Fezzler> Zero:  All I want to do is use my new Ubuntu computer to share files with my iMac G5, Vista HP, iMac OS 9 and XP.
<Fezzler> Struugling with samba set up.
<ZeroA4> Fezzler, you got a SO party going on!?
<ubuntu-rocks> pelo, what dvd is that? i only downloaded a cd iso of feisty fawn. also how do i run an update?
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks,  basicaly the cd is being used as a nother repos,  and apt will just used the latest version ofhte package it can find,  if it is on the cd it will use that one first
<Nekyinboots> blind, what is the manufacture of your sound card?
<Smith-ub> sudo apt-get update
<earth2> Hello everyone, I am trying to set up a cgi-bin folder (I am running Apache locally), but I can't seem to change the folders permissions when I use chmod 755. Any suggestions or links?
<Fezzler> Zero: SO?
<ZeroA4> Fezzler, Use some of the examples from que Samba Guide at www.samba.org...
<ZeroA4> sorry
<ZeroA4> i mean OS
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks,  same as the cd it's jsut the dvd instead,  it has everyting on it,  live,  alternate, server, ,  sudo apt-get update
<ZeroA4> i has thinking portuguese
<ubuntu-rocks> how hard is it to setup a local repository?
<lilminime> Pelo: Ok. The problem is that to get 3D Acceleration from my built-in graphic card (intel 915) I've (after aloooot of troubleshooting) found out that it is a bug in the driver for my card, that forces me to have DefaultDepth in Xorg like 16 not at 24. That is a problem for me, because I am addicted to World of Worldcraft and I will nomather what turn into windows, and now I want to play it on my new laptop. So I have to play with bad colors
<InnatechAtHome> Heh. Will OS 9 see SMB shares?
<darwin> Is there a way to remove all software that wasn't in the default of Ubuntu?
<Fezzler> Zero:  Oh, sure, and I may hook up my CP/M, OS/2 and Tandy Model 100 later
<digital_k> i believe there is a fix for the 915...let me check
<Fezzler> But from now, just getting Ubuntu and VHP to work is what I'm after
<lilminime> digital_k: :)
<ZeroA4> Fezzler, i recomend starting a new samba config form scratch ... with a minimum samba example from the site
<ubuntu-rocks> where can i download a feisty fawn dvd image?
<mmdski> is anyone else having trouble with wireless?
<fastfinger> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21500/
<InnatechAtHome> Fezzler: Vista has an NFS client if you want to try and go that route.....
<ZeroA4> ubuntu-rocks, the www.ubuntu.com site has a link somewhere
<Pelo> lilminime, I said you were in the right channel I didnT' say I was the right person to answer you,  but ok ,  check the forum for your card number,   I can already tell you that there is a special package in synaptic for intel 915 cards,   so you should probably install that,   that is as much as I can tell you,   search the forum for intel 915 and you will very likely find a howto on fixing yoru problem
<Fezzler> Zero: I was going to use SWAT but couldn't get that configured.  This no-root set up in Ubuntu confuses me when I program want root to install
<IR1> Anyone know how to remover the window border from a running app?
<digital_k> lilminime:open synaptic and search for xserver-xorg-video-intel , it will have more information and you can decide to install it if you wish.
<Knar1> mmdski: I do have some problem with wireless.
<Pelo> !download | ubuntu-rocks   check toward the bottom of the page, in the second half at least
<ubotu> ubuntu-rocks   check toward the bottom of the page, in the second half at least: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<OrTigaS> hi! why my default beryl here in feisty doesn't work?
<ZeroA4> Fezzler, just sudo it!
<Fezzler> Zero: I've uninstalled samba bunches
<mmdski> Knar1, what problems are you having?
<InnatechAtHome> Fezzler: run it out of sudo or a gksudo'd nautilus or a root terminal.
<Pelo> OrTigaS, try asking in #beryl
<ffm> After installing VirtualBox, I cannot find it in the Apps menu (installed from a .deb)
<lilminime> digital_k: I tried that, didn't give me 3D Acceleration :(
<dabaR> fastfinger: Does this memory usage slow down your interaction with the computer?
<fastfinger> dabaR: yes
<Knar1> mmdski: PPPOE, I can't do pppoe dialing on wireless mode.
<OrTigaS> do i have to ask there eventhough its a default in ubuntu?
<fastfinger> after it reaches 100% no new application opens
<dabaR> fastfinger: You see this using top?
<fastfinger> yes
<digital_k> lilminime:are you sure the i915 is 3d capable?
<OrTigaS> let me try there
<minskmaz> InnatechAtHome: TCPWrapper looks pretty good too - that's more for application security ?
<matt__> http://techystuff.info/?p=29
<ffm> After installing VirtualBox, I cannot find it in the Apps menu (installed from a .deb). Where is it? The commnad line verison is very hard to use.
<mmdski> Knar1, i'm just having connection problems period
<dabaR> fastfinger: And you tried rebooting?
<digital_k> if its not under windows, it probably wont be with Ubuntu either
<Fezzler> Sometimes when I get to a root prompt I have trouble getting back to gsd and end-up having to run fsck -y and recover
<matt__> tutorial on how to get lightscribe working
<matt__> http://techystuff.info/?p=29
<matt__> it works, can some of you all link to it, please?
<lilminime> digital_k: yes, didnt I say so? But only with DefaultDepth set to 16 in xorg, wont work with it set to 24 :S:S
<aidan> I installed windows XP after ubuntu. How do I add windowsXP to my grub menu.lst?
<ffm> cables, Have any idea where vbox placeses its link in the Apps menu?
<Fezzler> does anyone have or know of anyone with a Ubuntu box sharing files with a Vista Home Premium box
<kitche> !grub | aidan
<ubotu> aidan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<digital_k> Sorry if you said so I didnt see it.
<OrTigaS> #beryl
<mmdski> i'm getting duplicate packets and really slow ping times and download speeds
<Knar1> mmdski: ahh... I have 2 network adapters... and the one with wire works fine, but not the wireless one.. don't know why, and there doesn't seem to be a gui software for pppoe
<Pelo> OrTigaS,   /join #beryl
* mode/#ubuntu [+z]  by LjL
<irotas> question .. i used 'dpkg-reconfigure console-setup' to change my keyboard type so that my Caps Lock works from the console .. it worked, but when I reboot, it stopped working .. how do I make the change permanent?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kitche> Fezzler: did you enable the sharing on Vista the correct way like samba website tells you
<digital_k> lilminime: have you tried reconfiguring xorg to use the vesa driver instead?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<locoo> alguien de aca sabe espaol!
<Fezzler> kitche: You mean the Registry fix?
<Pelo> WTF I can'T play with brightnedd and contrast in totem or any video player anymore,  it only works once then I need to restart x to get it working agian
<Fezzler> 3 to 1?
<ZeroA4> Fezzler, install samba base packages... read the guide at samba.org... especialy the part of no frills samba server...
<ffm> !language | pe
<IR1> Anyone know a quick way to hide the window border around and app
<ubotu> pe: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<OrTigaS> Pelo:  sorry
<ironcladlou> i have switched my feisty window manager to xfwm4 from metacity. now ALT-F2 no longer brings up the "run application" dialog. is that thing a function of the window manager? how do i restore the equivalent functionality?
<ffm> !language | pelo
<ubotu> pelo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mmdski> Knar1, i can't help you with that =] 
<kitche> Fezzler: no though the gui there is an option that you must check to get it working correctly
<dabaR> !es | locoo
<ubotu> locoo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Fezzler> kitche: HMM, no, I didn't see that.
<lilminime> digital_k: Actually I havent, thanks for the advice, dont know why I havent, will trie now :-D
<locoo> ok.. gracias!
<Knar1> mmdski: I know,  thanks...
<darwin> Is there a way to remove all software that wasn't in the default install of Ubuntu?
<Fezzler> kitche: AT samba.org?
<dabaR> locoo: you're welcome(de nada)
<kitche> Fezzler: but anyways samba 4.0 works with Vista well with 3.0 you need to do some playing around
<ffm> cables, Have any idea where vbox placeses its link in the Apps menu?
<Fezzler> kitche: IS samba 4 beta release?
<kekko_> how can i replicate all the user in PC1 to PC2?
<digital_k> lilminime: its worth a shot.
<kekko_> cables are you still there?
<ZeroA4> darwin, remove any extras repositories, update the package list, them remove any local package from synaptic
<fastfinger> dabaR:
<Xyc0> Fezzler: You really should ask if it is the stable release.
<kitche> Fezzler: http://www.builderau.com.au/blogs/codemonkeybusiness/viewblogpost.htm?p=339270746 there is no such thing as beta for samba it's in development
<fastfinger> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21504/ <- i pasted the top also
<lilminime> digital_k: yeah, definitly, but I need to go out for about 5 minutes, ill notify you when Ive tried and Ill let you know if it worksm, thanks for the help mate;)
<InnatechAtHome> Last I checked Samba4 was not ready for primetime.
<Fezzler> kitche: Thanks, but Vista Home Premium has no  "secpol.msc".
<dabaR> fastfinger: but you were looking at memory usage before this using the system monitor app?
<IR1> Anyone know a quick way to hide the window border around and app and run it full screen.  I know some apps let me know Ctrl+Alt+Enter
<Fezzler> kitche: In VHP there is a Registry edit that achieves the same thing.  Is Samba 4 stable?
<minskmaz> will hosts.allow override hosts.deny - in case I screw up :-)
<dabaR> IR1: try f11. That is a common shortcut
<MotorCityMadMan> !show
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about show - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> Fezzler: aas I said it's in development
<fastfinger> dabaR: i was using both
<fastfinger> but mostly moniter app
<Fezzler> kitche: Never installed an in development software before.  Major risks?
<dabaR> IR1: I seem to remember also being able to set a shortcut in the system>Prefs>keyboard shortcuts
<Fezzler> Installed a lot of bad shareware and freeware that should have stayed in development
<kitche> Fezzler: have you ever installed beta software it's the same thing pretty much
<kekko_> how can i replicate all users/groups from pc1 to pc2?
<Fezzler> kitche: yea
<Xyc0> Fezzler: Samba 3.0.25 is the current stable release.
<Fezzler> kitche: Did you learn/read on samba org that v4 solves Vista issues?
<kitche> Fezzler: no it's over the web, and I use to follow samba when I used it
<HostilePenguin> just configured samba with ubuntu and puppy today that wa fun
<Fezzler> kitche: Is there an alternative that is easier but as effective as samba I can consider?
<adavis2> my sound devices appeared in the list to use.. but after rebooting the only audio device shown is modem... what do i need to run to try and find the devices?
<InnatechAtHome> Last I checked Samba4 was not ready for primetime. 0
<kitche> Fezzler: umm maybe nfs if you can find a windows nfs client
<Filthpig> does linux have anything similiar to virtools?
<HostilePenguin> whats wrong with samba?
<InnatechAtHome> Blah, yeah, that's what I was trying to say. Hit the arrow button. Vista has an NFS client. but maybe not on Vista *home.*
<ironcladlou> what is the command metacity runs when you press ALT-F2? that is, what application do i need to run from the terminal to open the "Run Application" dialog?
<InnatechAtHome> Hostile: Fezzler is having trouble making it go.
<Fezzler> kitche:  All I want to do is put Ubuntu computer under desk, connect to home network, and map some drives for back-ups, files storing, etc.
<HostilePenguin> o
<OrTigaS> bahhhhh i cant browse to kde-look & gnome-look
<KevinOman> hello I had openoffice installed from the source, after I installed kde desktop, its not in my menu list anymore, how do I restore it
<Michael> wholly crap
<Michael> holly crap
<devyll> I have to connect from a windows box to another windows box through rdp (remote desktop connection) . I am using VPN between those two win boxes. The problem is that the win box from which I want to connect to the other has internet thorugh masquearading with Ubuntu. Can anyone tell me what ports do I have to forward with iptables to let the win box connect to the other using rdp connection !?
<Michael> fuck yall
<jman888> How can i get 12 x 10 Res?
<jrib> !language | Michael
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-254-42-158.dsl.bltnin.ameritech.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Michael: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Fezzler> ubotu: Thanks!  Take that stuff to Yahoo chat
<Xyc0> Filthpig: have you tried Blender?
<HostilePenguin> michael are you retarded?
<adavis2> kevin, have you look at system/prefrences/menu?
<digital_k> lol
<PriceChild> HostilePenguin, tone down the language please.
<HostilePenguin> oh i forgot im in ubuntu] 
<InnatechAtHome> devyll: 3398 TCP & UDP
<KevinOman> hello I installed kubuntu desktop and me openoffice.org icons dissapeared, how do I get them back
<jman888> How can i have a 12** By 10 ** Resolution?
<adavis2> KevinOman, did you not just read what i typed?
<digital_k> KevinOman:have you tried editing the menus to see if you can add it that way?
<Filthpig> Xyc0: yes, but I'm not the one interested.. It's a friend of mine. Apparently virtools have some pretty neat features
<HostilePenguin> xorg.conf
<KevinOman> digital_k:  yup I tried that
<InnatechAtHome> devyll: make that 3389] 
<Fezzler> kitche:  Well I read that FTP is easy to implement over Ubuntu<>Vista HP.  But once I can't figure something out it motivates me to solve.
<Fezzler> So samba or die!
<Xyc0> Filthpig: I don't understand what you are asking then.
<digital_k> Are you sure open office is installed correctly?
<KevinOman> adavis2:  sorry I did not see that
<digital_k> it should be available
<HostilePenguin> lol
<KevinOman> till try it
<HostilePenguin> dont die man
<adavis2> anyone experience their audio devices disappearing after reboot?
<techjim> Question -- Is it wise to make a server out of an old g3 ibook that won't be able to update to 7.04 because of the discontinued support for ppc?  I'll be able to update apache and watnot, correct?
<devyll> InnatechAtHome:  iptables -A INPUT --protocol tcp --dport 3389 -j ACCEPT; still doesn't work
<temp_user_name> what's the difference between the guided partition which resizes my hard drive and uses free space and the guided install  that uses the largest *continuous*?? free space? will the guided/resizing delete files from windows? i can't have that, it's very important that they are not deleted.
<HostilePenguin> lspci
<Fezzler> I actually got the VHP box to see the Ubuntu box but then when I tried to mount none of the user id or passwds worked.
<InnatechAtHome> you have to create samba users.
<Fezzler> Ubuntu and Mac OSX work sweetly together!
<devyll> InnatechAtHome:  also I am new to ubuntu ; I previously worked with other distribution and did same thing .. and it worked
<Fezzler> Inna: did it
<KevinOman> adavis2: digital_k I tried system prefernces main meu editor and it does not show up under there
<jman888> anybody that can help me get a resolution?
<digital_k> temp_user_name: guided partition will let you specifiy size i believe, contiguous free space uses all of the hd that windows is not using.
<jman888> I need 12 x 10 working...
<HostilePenguin> wtf is 12 x 10
<KevinOman> jman888:  what are you using that requires 12x10?
<ubuntu-rocks> is ubuntu supported on apple g4 hardware? i have a g4 ( dual 500 Mhz) that pretty much collects dust
<adavis2> KevinOman: have you tried the add/remove?
<Fezzler> Once Vista HP saw the Ubuntu box but didn't put a name next to the computer
<InnatechAtHome> devyll: you asked for the port RDP uses: it's 3389 . Is there something else you need to know?
<Goticaa> Hey guys, i got an external hdd, and it's ntfs how can i get the read/wirte option on it, if you know plese pm
<temp_user_name> won't resizing the partition delete files?
<digital_k> no
<KevinOman> adavis2: under main menu yess
<jman888> Not actuallly 12 x 10 but 12** x 10** People just abbreviate it 12 x 10.
<adavis2> KevinOman: applications/add/remove
<HostilePenguin> edit your xorg.conf
<Filthpig> Xyc0: something about scripting with building blocks, support for nextgen systems (ps3, wii, x360) and effectice and fast prototyping
<Fezzler> I suspect I am close and just need to keep fiddling with the smb.conf file
<Filthpig> effective*
<temp_user_name> i like the prospect of having 28gb but according to windows there's only 13gb free.
<Xyc0> 1280x1024
<Xyc0> no need for short hand
<Fezzler> I though swat would be the answer but couldn't get that configured
<Xyc0> Filthpig: http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/gallery/images/
<techjim> ubuntu-rocks: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux_distribution)#System_requirements .. PPC support for ubuntu stopped at 6.10, I believe
<HostilePenguin> thank you just because its ubuntu dosent mean we act like animals :D
<jman888> how can i get it? (im always forgeting numbers.)
<Xyc0> Filthpig: you need proprietary software for platforms, such as dev kits.
<Fezzler> PPC Ubuntu is on Conocal site
<HostilePenguin> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<techjim> Question -- Is it wise to make a server out of an old g3 ibook that won't be able to update to 7.04 because of the discontinued support for ppc?  I'll be able to update apache and the linux kernel, etc, correct?
<KevinOman> adavis2: I see them under add/remove but I already had them installed from their website
<HostilePenguin> add the resolution you want
<temp_user_name> digital_k: was that "no" directed toward me?
<InnatechAtHome> techjim: install LTS on it.
<digital_k> temp_user_name: yes it was. your files shouldnt be deleted.
<digital_k> when resizing
<adavis2> KevinOman: i think HostilePenguin mentioned the xorg.conf file..dunno what youd change, but couldn hurt to look around
<Xyc0> techjim: if it's just a server, 6.06 will work great
<temp_user_name> ok. i'll go for it.
<techjim> InnatechAtHome: LTS? long term support?
<digital_k> temp_user_name: please.........he left so fast
<techjim> Xyc0: I see.  Thanks
<Fezzler> well, supposedly Widows Home Server will solve my home networking needs right out of the box.  (listen for laughs)
<InnatechAtHome> techjim: precisely.
<Xyc0> techjim: he is referring to 6.06
<KevinOman> adavis2:  I think he was talking to someone else, openoffice has nothing to do with xorg.comf
<InnatechAtHome> techjim: 6.06
<HostilePenguin> xorg was for 12 x 10 guy
<techjim> InnatechAtHome: what does that entail?  paid support from canonical?
<MarcoPau> I don't get the wireless access point associated in iwconfig, while the rest seems to be ok. what am I supposed to do?
<adavis2> ...n/m then
<InnatechAtHome> techjim: It means that version will be supported for a long time. :)
<Xyc0> Fezzler: as long as you don't mind man in the middle attacks
<InnatechAtHome> techjim: patched, updated, etc.
<InnatechAtHome> techjim: It's the recommended version for servers.
<techjim> InnatechAtHome: by whom?  Ah i see.
<digital_k> KevinOman: open terminal and then sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<digital_k> if its installed, it will say that openoffice is already the newest version.
<techjim> InnatechAtHome:  Thanks Xyc0: Thanks
<InnatechAtHome> techjim: not at all. :)
<orangefly> how do you boot to an older kernel....???....my wireless is slow and i read this may help....
<KevinOman> digital_k:  I already have the non ubuntu version installed, I guess ill just have to reinstall it again
<Xyc0> techjim: I do have to question why you are using a Laptop as a server
<Fezzler> one last samba question.  I surprised with Vista HP that there isn't an issue alert and fix right on the samba site
<wookieferret> I have a computer that doesn
<Xyc0> techjim: but to each his own
<digital_k> kevinOman: why do you have the non ubuntu version? I am curious.
<FskU> anyone running ultimate ubuntu?
<Fezzler> Is CIFS the same thing as Samba?
<InnatechAtHome> xyc0: I use one at home for the power savings and lack of noise.
<techjim> Xyc0: lol that is a question.  My neighbors don't have old computers and i'm too cheap to buy one
<wookieferret> Sorry...  I have a computer that doesn't shut down automatically upon power down.  Is there any way to get a power down message when Ubuntu Feisty shuts down so that we know when to safely press the power button?
<KevinOman> digital_k database form & table wizard does not work on ubuntu version
<adavis2> anyone experience their audio devices disappearing after reboot?
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know how to do pptp in linux? I have the client but cant get it to work.
<InnatechAtHome> xyc0: (as a server, that is)
<Fezzler> can I use CIFS instead of smaba
<digital_k> KevinOman: now that I didnt know, but I only use writer.
<dabaR> fastfinger: So which program hogs up the memory?
<Xyc0> wookieferret: sudo shutdown now
<InnatechAtHome> fezzler: CIFS = SMB = Samba
<KevinOman> digital_k: there is no fix for thet yet, I just can't imagine what happened to it :) thanks for your help though
<Xyc0> wookieferret: I would recommend doing the command outside of X
<digital_k> dont you need to have java installed to use the wizards in openoffice? I remember reading that somewhere.
<Fezzler> Inna: Have you used swat?  If I get swat going will it make configuring samba easier?
<adavis2> anyone experience their audio devices disappearing after reboot?
<digital_k> because you can disable java for o.o so it launches faster, but you cant use the wizards i believe, with it disabled.
<InnatechAtHome> Fezzler: yes, SWAT helps.
<Xyc0> I use my Xbox as my server.
<wookieferret> Xyc0: This computer is being set up for my grandma.  I would recommend not having her issue any commands outside of X.  ;-)
<ZeroA4> Fezzler, i think that... either using samba alone or with swat. you will have to get you hands dirty... read documentation and manually edit files...
<lotelly> hi , i have a lots of problems when i try to read my dvd, burned from win-nero. anyone can help me please?
<Fezzler> But in the swat instructuctions in wanted a edini.d folder in the etc folder and there is none
<InnatechAtHome> xyco: also a good plan. I like playing with XBMC too much to use it as a dedicated server.
<Xyc0> wookieferret: you didn't specify that
<wookieferret> Xyc0: I didn
<rapchee> b
<wookieferret> I didn't think it was relevant information.
<KevinOman> digital_k:  yeah I have java installed, the problem is the "finish" button does not work after configuring everything
<Xyc0> wookieferret: I would try it yourself anyways to see why the computer is not shutting down properly
<Fezzler> Inn:  Plan of attack.  1) Go get beer.  2) Get Swat going.  3) Swat will speed up samba configuring.
<InnatechAtHome> fezzler: behold the power of sudo mkdir!  *poof* (edini.d appears in a cloud of bitsmoke)
<wookieferret> Xyc0: Alright.  I'll be back.
<adavis2> anyone experience their audio devices disappearing after reboot?
<lotelly> hi , i have a lots of problems when i try to read my dvd, burned from win-nero. anyone can help me please? ubuntu says my files are readable-text, and for security problem i can't open them!
<Pelo> Fezzler,  better plan of attack  : get beer, get woman,  swap fluids
<InnatechAtHome> lotelly: what is the file format of the items you burned to disc?
<dabaR> :-O
<Xyc0> Pelo: I swap distros /giggady
<aLF> hi, i cant boot from the ubuntu live cd even if i change the order of boot in the BIOS, someone knows what to do? pls!
<lotelly> InnatechAtHome: a lots of formats...avi, or jpg, or txt...all formats are unreadable from linux!
<KevinOman> what command do I issue to install ALL .deb files
<Pelo> aLF,  you might have to install using the alternate install cd
<Pelo> !alternate | aLF
<ubotu> aLF: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<PriceChild> KevinOman, all debs from where?
<dabaR> KevinOman: hehe
<Pelo> KevinOman, why whould you want to do that ?
<KevinOman> PriceChild: im installing openoffice
<dabaR> KevinOman: tell us, yes^
<bintut> how will you check the speed or quality of your access point from your ubuntu box?
<KevinOman> oh from /home/DEBS
<Xyc0> KevinOman: sudo dpkg install *.deb
<Pelo> KevinOman,  just double click each deb file in turn
<Xyc0> wait
<crdlb> openoffice is in apt
<PriceChild> KevinOman, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2
<KevinOman> thnks Xyco
<Pelo> Xyc0,  are you sure that would work ?
<Xyc0> KevinOman: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<slestak> i use a tehered cellphone for my net access out of the house.  Neither NetworkManager or gnome-ppp appear to allow custom pppd options to be entered.  am i going to have to use console to use wvdial or pon poff or os there anohter option in Ubunto?
<PriceChild> Pelo, that works
<aLF> thanks
<PriceChild> Pelo, if you're in the right folder
<linux_kid>  While trying to boot the live cd on an older laptop, I could not get past the screen where one chooses the operation to be booted.  Any help?
<Xyc0> KevinOman: sorry, it's -i not install
<KevinOman> pricechild I need the version from their website, ubuntu release is broken
<lotelly> InnatechAtHome: are you here?
<KevinOman> Xyc0: thanks
<Xyc0> KevinOman: you need to cd into the directory first
<slestak> kppp allowed the setup i need, but im trying to use all gnome
<KevinOman> ok
<orbin> bintut: iwlist scan
<adavis2> anyone experience their audio devices disappearing after reboot?
<ScreaminIke> how do i increase my terminal framebuffer?
<IR1> How do I give myself permissions to the /mnt/ folder
<ScreaminIke> sudo
<dabaR> IR1: what permissions, what is mounted?
<slestak> IR1: add user option in fstab for mount options
<kestri> hello?
<A2cO> hi , i have a lots of problems when i try to read my dvd, burned from win-nero. anyone can help me please? ubuntu says my files are readable-text, and for security problem i can't open them!
<kestri> ?
<Italo-B> E ai galera
<kestri> allchan
<Xyc0> A2cO: it sounds like a incomplete burn
<kestri> ALLCHAN
<IR1> I try to load truecrypt and I only have read access to the drive after it's mounted
<Pelo> A2cO,  you are the second person in the last few hours to come in with this problem
<IR1> I check the folder and only root has permissions
<kestri> ALLCHANL
<gh0zt> hello
<Italo-B> tudo bem
<LjL> kestri: there is no "ALLCHAN" command
<kestri> oh
<LjL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<InnatechAtHome> Pelo same person, new nick.
<kestri> are there rooms?
<A2cO> Pelo: i'm the  same person XD i've just registered my nick now
<kestri> or channels
<Pelo> InnatechAtHome,  ah
<A2cO> cause i'm always here :)
<ZeroA4> ubotu, calma ele ja saiu
<LjL> kestri: channels. you're currently on the #ubuntu channel.
<Pelo> A2cO,  I burned some data on dvds with nero myself before I switched and I have no problems reading them , I 'm not sure what it could be,  check in the forum
<linux_kid> ZeroA4, english here
<kestri> how do i see the users in the room? I'm using xchat
<gh0zt> out of interest
<crdlb> kestri: you're using xchat-gnome, there's a difference
<crdlb> you have to click the button in the bottom left
<HostilePenguin> ctl u
<InnatechAtHome> A2C0: have you tried enabling the root user and logging in as root? If its complaining about security, that's one way to test for a permissions issue.
<crdlb> if you want a permanent userlist, install xchat
<kestri> oh
<Pelo> kestri,  the members list is probably just hidden,  play around with the options in display and it should get resized
<ZeroA4> linux_kid, sim era isso que eu tava dizendo pro cara... de todo modo no falei com vc
<HostilePenguin> ctl-u
<kestri> so should i uninstall xchat-gnome then?
<A2cO> InnatechAtHome: thanks for the solution, but i'm new to linux, i'm not able to do that :(
<crdlb> kestri: you can have both installed
<Pelo> !es | ZeroA4
<ubotu> ZeroA4: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Xyc0> A2cO: sudo su
<kestri> how do I access the other?
<crdlb> kestri: install it
<Pelo> !pl | ZeroA4
<ubotu> ZeroA4: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<crdlb> !info xchat | kestri
<Xyc0> A2cO: do you know how to use terminal?
<ubotu> kestri: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<KevinOman> Xyc0:  sudo dpkg -i *.deb is that right?
<ZeroA4> wow
<crdlb> !info xchat-gnome
<ZeroA4> :)
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.16-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 305 kB, installed size 784 kB
<kestri> i thought you said i have both installed
<Pelo> opps wrong one, which is the one for portugese again ?
<Xyc0> KevinOman: if you are in the directory, yea
<A2cO> Xyc0: ehm...not at all
<slestak> kppp allowed the setup i need, but im trying to use all gnome
<crdlb> kestri: no you /can/ have both installed
<ZeroA4> Pelo pt
<slestak> i use a tehered cellphone for my net access out of the house.  Neither NetworkManager or gnome-ppp appear to allow custom pppd options to be entered.  am i going to have to use console to use wvdial or pon poff or os there anohter option in Ubunto?
<Pelo> ah
<InnatechAtHome> slestak: pppconfig?
<crdlb> kestri: ie you don't have to uninstall xchat-gnome before installing xchat
<Xyc0> !info terminal | A2cO
<ubotu> a2co: Package terminal does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<taime1> can someone tell me what im doing wrong here: http://pastehere.com/?dqkaod  this is the last part of the output from 'make'
<kestri> oh. so is there any easy way in ubuntu to install the other?
<bintut> orbin: maybe you mean, iwlist wlan0 scan ?
<Xyc0> A2cO: bah, sorry
<crdlb> kestri: yes, use synaptic
<kestri> or is there a whole other irc client that more user friendly?
<crdlb> the package is called xchat
<Fezzler> What is this "frodo:/" command on Samba.org.  Does nothing on my command line
<KevinOman> Xyc0: I don't think it will install cause its already installed, I just can't see the menu icons
<InnatechAtHome> OH MY GOD DONT RUN THAT
<crdlb> kestri: xchat-gnome is about as user-friendly as they get
<slestak> InnatechAtHome: i tried that, was hoping for a graphical config.  I didnt config it right the forst time with pppconfig.  was just checking to see if i was missing an obvious better choice
<InnatechAtHome> just kidding.
<linux_kid> ZeroA4, sim era isso que eu tava dizendo pro cara... de todo modo no falei com vc
<kestri> so regular xchat is more complicated?
<KevinOman> kestri try gaim or pidgin
<crdlb> and more powerful
<linux_kid> ZeroA4, Eu sei, mim quero apenas os usurios compreend-lo
<Xyc0> taime1: Why are you trying to compile Pidgin?
<InnatechAtHome> slestak: yeah, I'm not seeing anything other than the ones you listed that's graphical.
<crdlb> gaim is a terrible irc client
<ZeroA4> linux_kid, no fale portugues aqui o pelo vai reclamar de vc tambem
<Xyc0> A2cO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ZeroA4> :)
<slestak> maybe NetworkManager can get a nice plugin like the pptp vpn plugin, except maybe one that works, but thats another story
<KevinOman> crdlb, have you trid pidgin
<blind> I find that any multiple-protocol messengers are usually terrible IRC clients.
<taime1> because you have to
<crdlb> there's a difference?
<InnatechAtHome> heh. Yeah.
<Xyc0> A2cO: ahhh, sorry again https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<KevinOman> shit works fine for me
<orbin> bintut: same end result.  first one just tries all interfaces
<wookieferret> I'm back.  Alright.  It is still not shutting off automatically.  Doing the shutdown command yielded absolutely nothing of value besides a computer that, once again, and just like every Linux distribution from Slackware, to Debian, to Gentoo, has failed to shut off the computer automatically.  Is there a way to disable the last portions of the splash screen on shutdown?
<Xyc0> taime1: not really
<blind> !ohmy | KevinOman
<crdlb> !ohmy | KevinOman
<ubotu> KevinOman: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<KevinOman> ohmy
<KevinOman> oh no
<KevinOman> he said the poop word
<slestak> what about bluetooth, in kubuntu it all worked, but neither bluez-gnome or gnome-bluetooth will allow me to pair to anything
<taime1> Xyc0: well, that is what i understand from the website
<InnatechAtHome> wookieferret: have you tried various cheatcodes, like disapling APM or APIC ?
<ZeroA4> linux_kid, that phrase didnt sound right im portuguese... where are you from ?
<new2ubun2> not sure what the etiquette/protocol is here... but i have a a driver problem
<gluttony> what is rhythmbox python console used for?
<slestak> wookieferret: that is an acpi problem i think
<linux_kid> ZeroA4, H uma canaleta para o portugus, #ubuntu-pt
<THJ> Is it possible to tell Screen to log output to a certain file?
<ZeroA4> hehehe :)
<linux_kid> ZeroA4, its an online converter, im all american sorry
<Daddeo> has anyone here used mcnlive?
<bintut> orbin: i'm actually trying to test my box running as an access point using madwifi... when i run the iwconfig command from itself, i got this result:  Link Quality=29/94  Signal level=-67 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm
<wookieferret> slestak: Yeah.  It seems like it.
<blind> I'm looking for a stand-alone equalizer that can lower bass, because my subwoofer (even at low volumes) cranks out a lot of bass and bothers my uppstairs neighbor. Any suggestions?
<Fezzler> Inn: frodo?
<Fezzler> sudo frodo?
<ZeroA4> linux_kid, thats ok... but it sounded very very funny
<ZeroA4> :)
<new2ubun2> anyone know how to install a driver for the creative audigy 2 zs pcmcia?
<InnatechAtHome> wookieferret: yeah. Try passing the kernel acpi=off
<gluttony> what is the rhythm box python console used for?
<linux_kid> ZeroA4, when converting to english, your phrases were odd, too
<slestak> wookieferret: i had a machine that did that, i never fixed it, gave it away :)
<KevinOman> what directory would open office launchers be installed in
<wookieferret> InnatechAtHome: I tried to add 'apm shutdown=1' to /etc/modules earlier as suggested by someone on the ubuntuforums from back when edgy first came out.  But, upon rebooting, I found out that the apm module failed to load and trying to load it using modprobe said it didn't have any devices.
<jerry_> #ubuntu
<jerry_> hello?
<Xyc0> blind: I like to call the cops on my upstairs neighbor and complain about domestic violence, that usually shuts him up
<KevinOman> what
<dabaR> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wookieferret> slestak: Yeah.  Well, that's what I'm trying to do, but I want it to work. :)  I play tech support for my grandma.
<ZeroA4> linux_kid, the sad thing is... am not converting... im trying to remember my old english lessons
<Fezzler>  From Samba.org: >>If swat is in your current operating system search path, it will be easy to  find it. You can ask what are the command-line options for swat as shown here: frodo:~ # swat -?
<dabaR> KevinOman: /usr/bin likely. Try oowrite<tab>
<slestak> wookieferret: is the machine old enought to use apm?  usually only one of apm or acpi is used
<HostilePenguin> my neighbor beats his wife i just listen cause its funny
<blind> Xyc0: yeah, but I'd like to be a good neighbor and not disturb him. My woofer really cranks out an obscene amount of bass, and I'm often self-concious about it.
<orbin> KevinOman: use 'which'
<dabaR> new2ubun2: are you sure you have to?
<linux_kid> ZeroA4, you are doing VERY well just remembering classes
<InnatechAtHome> wookieferret: yeah. Different chipsets and motherboards need different cheatcodes. The rabbit hole gets pretty deep. I'd try acpi=off , see if that helps with APM on.
<RobHu> Could someone please help me? I need to be able to send Ctrl-H through a telnet session in xterm (running on Ion 3 under GDM), but I think it's being intercepted :( How can I send Ctrl-H through the telnet session?
<kestri> ok I've installed xchat. now how can i get the list of users in the room
<Xyc0> blind: alsamixer?
<kestri> ?
<HostilePenguin> he tells her every time you better leave or im gonna beat your ass
<HostilePenguin> she dosent
<HostilePenguin> lmao
<ZeroA4> linux_kid, :)
<blind> Xyc0: that just lowers the volume, afaik how to use it.
<gluttony> can i set up my remote connect options so that i dont need to confirm a connection from my computer?
<Fezzler> I've worn out my welcome on samba, swat?
<Xyc0> blind: there is a base option that you can lower
<ZeroA4> kestri, it should be there >>>>>
<Xyc0> blind: bass
<blind> Xyc0: I didn't know that, I will take a look.
<Daddeo> Does anyone know of a livecd distro that supports ntfs r+w or does anyone have any experience with mcnlive?
<ZeroA4> kestri, peraphs it is hiden ?
<CCmonster> question, do you have to have Real player installed to play .RM and .RA files?
<luis> Buenas noches
<adavis2> anyone experience their audio devices disappearing after reboot?
<HostilePenguin> adavis lspci
<blind> Xyc0: I don't see it. Where is it/How do I get to it?
<CCmonster> i have Xine, VLC, Helix, Kaffiene etc, .....im just curious maybe what im missing
<wookieferret> slestak: I guess it isn't old enough.  It is using an Athlon XP 1800.  This motherboard is one of the worst I have ever bought; even finickier than an old Tyan that you had to shuffle cards around the PCI slots to get them to be recognized.  This board is so weird, you have to have the network card in a certain slot so that the CD-ROM drive doesn't fail to be recognized.
<linux_kid> adavis2, did you get a new kernel
<Novatin> Sabe alguien de algn soft que permita imprimir varias fotos en Din A4 ?
<Xyc0> blind: open terminal and type alsamixer
<Novatin> Sorry
<Novatin> Sorry
<ZeroA4> !es | luis
<blind> im there.
<ubotu> luis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ZeroA4> :)
<slestak> wookieferret: mine that did that was an axp1800, with an asus board.
<gluttony> can i set up my remote connect options so that i dont need to confirm a connection from my computer?
<kestri> your right
<digital_k> CCmonster: I believe realplayer is the only thing you can use to play streaming rm files. I may be wrong.
<wookieferret> slestak: Asus A7S333 is what this is.  Sis chipset.
<kestri> thanks ZeroA4
<slestak> wookieferret: yup
<ZeroA4> !pt | Novatin,
<ubotu> Novatin,: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Xyc0> gluttony: that is horridly unsecure
<InnatechAtHome> wookieferret: I'd definitely try disabling ACPI on a machine of that vintage. My old XP1800 on a gigabyte MB is very finicky too.
<CCmonster> whats the apt-get name for it?
<slestak> wookieferret: mine wasnt that, i think it was a7-k266 or sth like that
<HostilePenguin> acpi =off
<adavis2> linux_kid: no, i shutdown the laptop and brought it home from work....
<digital_k> realplayer
<gluttony> well, how am i supposed to confirm a connection when im not at home?
<dabaR> Novatin: are you asking for a software that allows printing of photos in a4 format?
<kestri> is there a less busy english ubuntu room?
<Xyc0> digital_k VLC doesnt?
<digital_k> but you need all the repositories available
<digital_k> to install it
<ZeroA4> dabaR, yes he is
<slestak> kestri: kubuntu is a little less crowded
<Xyc0> gluttony: are you using remote desktop?
<digital_k> Xtc0: I dont use vlc, so I dont know. :)
<blind> gluttony: there's an option in the gui dialog to shut that off... should be in system > preferences > remote desktop or system > administration > remote desktop
<Xyc0> CCmonster: I am pretty sure VLC plays rm files
<digital_k> Xyc0*
<KevinOman> installing kde on ubuntu broke my openoffice installation
<HostilePenguin> adavis2
<CCmonster> it wont stream them :(
<wookieferret> I'll be back.  Going to try the acpi tweaks.
<adavis2> linux_kid: its only showing the modem device... and doesn list any other now.   Is there a way to reinstall these drivers/devices?
<linux_kid> adavis2, something else must have happened (did the sound work out of box?)
<Xyc0> CCmonster: you need to open a URL to do streaming
<gluttony> <Xyc0>you mean the remote desktop in system?
<wir3> can someone give me ubuntu effects link?
<CCmonster> when i put the link into VLC
<blind> !beryl | wir3
<CCmonster> no bueno
<ubotu> wir3: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<KevinOman> wir3, there is compix as well
<Fezzler> Well, my fun is samba-lic of why Linux can be hard for newbies
<Inaxio> How do you add new templates for the create document thingy
<KevinOman> compiz sorry
<digital_k> CComonster: you can install mozilla-helix-player
<adavis2> linux_kid: i had to tell it to use the other drivers, by default it was set to modem.
<dabaR> Fezzler: so can windows active directory...
<HostilePenguin> they all suck with fglrx so dont bother if you have ati
<KevinOman> lol
<digital_k> that installs the mozilla plugin for streaming media
<digital_k> i wasnt sure that is why i said earlier, I might be wrong.
<ZeroA4> Fezzler, samba is really not much newbie friendly
<Xyc0> gluttony: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RemoteAccess?highlight=%28remote%29
<Fezzler> Zero: Tell me about it.
<gluttony> <Xyc0> i dont understand you ?ion
<dabaR> Setting up samba is not a newbie task either. Plus it works out the box for a simple share.
<blind> Xyc0: where in alsamixer is the option for bass?
<adavis2> HostilePenguin: yes?
<Fezzler> Zero: I may just go with FTP and do manual backups
<Xyc0> blind: right next to the master volume and treb
<Xyc0> blind: do you know how to use terminal?
<HostilePenguin> wondering what was going on with your sound
<KevinOman> Just confirming , installing kubuntu desktop on ubuntu will break your openoffice.org install, im back up and running now
<ZeroA4> Fezzler, get the no frils server
<linux_kid> adavis2, feisty?
<blind> Xyc0: yes, i know how to use terminal, and i have alsamixer open, but i don't have those options..
<adavis2> yes fiesty
<ZeroA4> Fezzler, wait i will paste in pvt
<InnatechAtHome> fezzler: check out unison or rsync for backups if that's what you need.
<HostilePenguin> what sound card?
<Xyc0> Xyc0: what soundcard are you using?
<adavis2> HostilePenguin: sony laptop ac97 if i looked it up correctly
<HostilePenguin> what is laptop model number
<blind> Xyc0: I'll assume that was for me and not yourself. Intel ICH5
* jlulian38 does a danec
<jlulian38> I got MySQL based PHP sessions working
<adavis2> HostilePenguin: pcg-fxa47
<Fezzler> Inna: With union or rsync I can be sitting at my iMac G5 in frog room and backup to Ubuntu box in home office?
<Xyc0> blind: I usually don't ask myself questions on IRC
<dabaR> jlulian38: cool
<blind> Xyc0: Keyword is 'usually' ? :P
<RobHu> No one got any idea how to send Ctrl-H then?
<InnatechAtHome> fezzler: as long as they have network connectivity. ;)
<Xyc0> lol
<Fezzler> Inna:  Funny.  Like after I get samba installed?
<blind> RobHu: To send CTRL+H... hold ctrl.. and hit h..
<jlulian38> Session ID's are 32 charecters long! Not 26! *headbashes
<RobHu> blind: Well, that doesn't work
<Fezzler> Inna: How Joseph Heller of you
<blind> RobHu: in what program?
<InnatechAtHome> Fezzler: They don't need samba. They connect over IP.
<webito> how can I make XP to boot as default OS
<webito> ?
<Mangix> can someone tell me where GRUB is located?
<wir3> Can anyone help me setup beryl. i have ATI  RV370 5B60 Radeon X300
<dpmccoy> webito, just change it's location in the GRUB menu
<HostilePenguin> lspci says no sound devices?
<Fezzler> Inna:  Can I mount/map a HD using ip?
<blind> !beryl | wir3
<ubotu> wir3: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<strabes> Mangix: config files are in /boot/grub
<Fezzler> Beryl is hot!
<RobHu> blind: I'm telnetted to a serial console on a coloed box. The RocketRaid loads up and says "press <ctrl><h> for configuration" but ctrl-h does nothing and it continues booting. Other keys (e.g. delete for bios config) do work
<alves_rn> hello everyone
<Xyc0> blind: well, ALSA should be installed and working, so I don't know why you don't have the bass option.  What options do you have?
<HostilePenguin> beryl need xgl instead of aglix
<smo> webito: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alves_rn> is anyone using ati proprietary drivers?
<HostilePenguin> fglrx?
<Fezzler> Zero: No frills server?
<ojk007> can someone help me, my gnome session is buggerd it throws:
<alves_rn> yes
<ojk007> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<smo> i use it alves_rn
<smo> lastests 8.36.5
<adavis2> lspci?
* Novatin Bye all
<temp_user_nam1> i'm really scared to click "install," i'm at step 7of7 in the install and there's a message that says: "WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as
<temp_user_nam1> well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted." I don't want to lose my precious data. I selected guided/repartition.
<blind> Xyc0: Master, Master M, Master S, headphones, PCM, Surround, Center, LFE, Line.. all the standard options, just no bass/treble
<HostilePenguin> yes lspci
<HostilePenguin> in terminal
<ubuntu-rocks> where can i find the apache docs for fiesty fawn?
<alves_rn> do you have tv output?
<dpmccoy> alves_rn: I used to use fglrx, but it wouldn't work with AIGLX and Beryl
<ZeroA4> Fezzler, yes
<Xyc0> are there MM options where there should be bars?
<dpmccoy> I switched to an Nvidia card instead
<alves_rn> yes i know
<smo> works with xgl/fglrx
<temp_user_nam1> will i lose the files on my windows partition? or should i have selected continuous?
<RobHu> blind: Any other ideas?
<strabes> dpmccoy: good decision!
<blind> Xyc0: MM?
<InnatechAtHome> Fezzler: I'm confusing you, I fear. What I'm saying is that Unison and Rsync are their own protocols connecting directly over the network. Samba is the protocol/server package that gives you windows-like drive mappings to/from Linux/Windows. You can use Rsync and Unison for backing up from Win/Mac to Linux and vice versa but not to map drives on a Windows box.
<Xyc0> blind: sorry that was to you [mm] 
<alves_rn> i just want output to tv
<blind> RobHu: what are you using to telnet? the standard 'telnet' ?
<Xyc0> blind: they are just text
<HostilePenguin> adavis2 you do it yet?
<smo> don t know...
<adavis2> 00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<adavis2> 00:07.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 30)
<alves_rn> which are the options?
<dpmccoy> strabes: I bought an Nvidia 7600 card, and it works like a charm; picked it up for around $150 off of pricewatch
<Fezzler> Zero: You were going to say something in pvt?
<ZeroA4> Fezzler, i paste the most important parts to your pvt
<HostilePenguin> did you install alsa?
<alves_rn> i put this:Option          "DesktopSetup"  "clone"
<alves_rn>         Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
<Fezzler> Inna:  That gets me half way there.
<blind> Xyc0: I don't see an [mm]  anywhere.
<adavis2> HostilePenguin: not that i aware of
<InnatechAtHome> Fezzler: yeah, I kinda figured.
<Fezzler> Inna: But I've invested too much to turn back on samba now!
<ZeroA4> Can i paste seven lines here?
<h3ath> will i lose the files on my windows partition? or should i have selected continuous? that's a very scary warning i received.
<alves_rn> does not work
<Fezzler> Inna:  It's the challenge du jur
<Xyc0> blind: sorry, I wish I was better without visuals
<RobHu> blind: Yes
<InnatechAtHome> Fezzler: Really, you need either Samba or NFS to do what you want to do--and really, you want Samba. NFS would be clunky, and maybe impossible on XP Home.
<SonsOfAtreus> ZeroA4, us http://pastebin.org
<RobHu> blind: Should I use something else?
<dabaR> hm.... 20:30 < blind> Xyc0: I don't see an [mm]  anywhere.
<SonsOfAtreus> use
<InnatechAtHome> Fezzler: make that Vista home.
<Xyc0> blind: if you press M while those options are highlighted, they will become unmuted and you can control them
<Fezzler> Inna: Then samba or death!
<adavis2> HostilePenguin: should i install it?
<SonsOfAtreus> ZeroA4, or http://pastebin.ca
<HostilePenguin> hold on
<adavis2> k
<ZeroA4> Fezzler, didnt you receinved anything on pvt?
<blind> Xyc0: none of my options are muted.
<HostilePenguin> has sound worked before?
<adavis2> yes
<onicrom> anyeone know what the name of the package for gd,jpeg or png libs is?
<Xyc0> blind: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Alsa.png
<adavis2> question... after the lspci, i switched my wireless card into the bottom pci slot, think that may be the deal?
<HostilePenguin> try alsamixer in terminal
<Fezzler> Zero: Don't see another window open
<adavis2> err, not after the lspci.. but after you mentioned pci... i rememberd doing taht
<HostilePenguin> makw sure mm isnt checked
<onicrom> or how to search for a package?
<InnatechAtHome> Fezzler: check your console window.
<ZeroA4> Fezzler, http://pastebin.ca/496090
<Fezzler> Wouldn't a pvt open another gaim window
<InnatechAtHome> Oh, gaim. Yeah, I think so.
<ZeroA4> Fezzler, no... it would open a new tab
<adavis2>  function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<michup> hi, ive question about installation ubuntu edgy, im using installation liveCD, its booting correctly but it has pure performance- i mean it works v slow (slow reaction) after i click install icon it hanged
<Pelo> onicrom,   menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<ZeroA4> a least my gaim opens tabs not windows
<abg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SonsOfAtreus> pelo,  I'll go with meneleas tonight
<onicrom> Pelo, no gui
<michup> its celeron 700MHz with 128MB RAM and NVIDIA TNT
<Pelo> michup,  what is your system like
<Fezzler> Zero -got it
<Xyc0> blind: there is a gui in Menu > System > Preferences to adjust sound, but you need to select the correct sound device and turn on the bass/treb options
<blind> Xyc0: http://blindx.net/alsamixer.png
<ZeroA4> michelp, 128MB ram is tight for Ubuntu...
<Pelo> SonsOfAtreus, I was just trying to figure out the reference, it's been a while since I've read Homer, I wasn'T sure anymore
<Xyc0> blind: sorry I can't help more
<blind> Xyc0: alright. well thanks for your help.
<michup> and my question is first am i able to run it on this system and second is it possible to install it in shell? manually
<HostilePenguin> try alsa-conf
<InnatechAtHome> michelp you might try puppy linux
<HostilePenguin> sudo
<Xyc0> InnatechAtHome: DamnSmallLinux ftw
<michup> cose i think low performance may cause not enough memory to run system from boot CD
<InnatechAtHome> Xcy0 I'd agree. Puppy is a little frendlier, tho.
<Pelo> michup,  consider xubuntu , it's for older or smaller machines
<x0qa> anyone recommend some good backup software?
<HostilePenguin> i like puppy so far
<michup> whats Puppy?
<ZeroA4> michelp, other distro
<InnatechAtHome> A lighter-weight distribution.
<shawn34> Is it possible to create an iso from a directory of files without actually having the files on a cd?
<RobHu> blind: ?
<GaiaX11_> x0qa: sbackup
<InnatechAtHome> shawn34 yes, it is.
<HostilePenguin> pupps screams on my 600 celeron 64m of ram
<adavis2> HostilePenguin: cmd not found... i did sudo alsa-conf
<Pelo> shawn34,  yes   mkiso
<shawn34> Pelo, thanks!
<shawn34> InnatechAtHome, thanks!
<michup> and xubuntu what kind of window menager is using XFCE?
<InnatechAtHome> michup yes XFCE
<blind> RobHu: sorry, was gonna type to you, but got wrapped up in my own problem. im not really familiar with telnet
<Pelo> michup,   www.xubuntu.com  you'll get all the info
<InnatechAtHome> I use it on the servers I set up that clients want to self-admin.
<adavis2> i going to put my wifi card back in the other pci slot (hoping this fixes a possible conflict)
<HostilePenguin> alsaconf
<InnatechAtHome> XFCE over 6.06, that is.
<adavis2> not found either
<RobHu> I think I'm doomed. No one has any idea :(
<michup> this system is been configuring for ppl with no informatition knowledge so i though ubuntu fits with its gnome session i think XFCE may be a little... too light for ordinary ppl
<Pelo> RobHu,  restate your problem please
<michup> to be more specific windows like users...
<Josua> Hi, I have a little problem, I have a PC connect to wifi router and internet works, but I want to use another laptop to connect to that PC to get network too, so I have, ath1 internet, eth0 same pc connect to switch, a laptop connect to the same switch, what's the way to get internet using a laptop?
<Pelo> michup, it's pretty interesign actualy, have a look at the screenshots
<juliosr> Is there a way to remove every package that wasn't in the original "Ubuntu-Desktop" installation?
<RobHu> Pelo: I need to be able to send Ctrl-H through a telnet session in xterm (running on Ion 3 under GDM), but I think it's being intercepted :( How can I send Ctrl-H through the telnet session?
<ZeroA4> michelp, i think XFCE can be configured to be very windows like at least on basic beravior
<webito> how can I edit the  /boot/grub/menu.lst?  how can I change the location of win in the grub menu?
<Pelo> juliosr,  one by one but there is no   reset command if that is what hyou are looking for
<webito> do I ahve to edit those things when booting or inside ubuntu?
<michup> Pelo: thx for link
<shawn34> Pelo, i don't have that command 'mkiso' do i need to install something?
<RobHu> Pelo: I'm telnetted to a console server connected to the serial port of a Tyan mobo. During bootup the SATA controller says: Press <ctrl><h> for bios, which is what I want but if I press ctrl-h nothing happens
<Pelo> RobHu,  that is way over my head
<Pelo> shawn34, hold on . let me check
<shawn34> genisoimage?
<michup> btw why ubuntu does not support shell scrpt-like installation?
<RobHu> Pelo: OK, thanks
<makuseru> basic hardware question here, what would be better a Pentium D or a Celeron D or a Pentium 4?
<Pelo> RobHu,  check the forum or channels for telnet and xterm
<InnatechAtHome> RobHu: you're on an Ubuntu box?
<Pelo> shawn34,  mkisofs ,  you might have to install it
<ZeroA4> juliosr, no but if the packages come from an extra repositorie... if you remove it from the list of repositories ths synaptic will filter its packages separeted in a local or obsolet filter
<x0qa> can sbackup save my windows files?
<shawn34> Pelo, there is no package by that name, just a transition package for genisoimage
<RobHu> InnatechAtHome: Yeah
<Pelo> shawn34,  man mkisofs , that's what you can use to make a iso file
<InnatechAtHome> RobHu: running Xterm and command line telnet?
<RobHu> InnatechAtHome: Yes
<InnatechAtHome> RobHu: have you tried backspace?
<RobHu> InnatechAtHome: Yes. That takes me to the mobo BIOS
<webito> where can I input console commands in ubuntu?
<musya> anybody here think that debian is a more stable development os?
<Pelo> webito,   menu > applications > accessories > terminal
<InnatechAtHome> RobHu: hrrm. Have you tried running telnet out of textmode, without starting an X session?
<Pelo> musya,  do you realise this is a support channel for a noob oriented distro ?
<webito> thanks
<RobHu> InnatechAtHome: Yes :(
<InnatechAtHome> RobHu: double-hrrm. :(
<juliosr> What can I do if i see a typo in a manual?
<RobHu> It may be the card checks for something happening that means its never going to work over the serial console
<mIgUeL_sAn> hello guys... is there an emulator to run a windows program in linux?
<RobHu> Like ctrl being depressed
<orangefly> can anyone help with slow wireless with feisty....???....
<Pelo> juliosr, email canonical
<adavis> i got the sound working... since i moved the wireless card to the bottom slot it must have caused a conflict
<Madpilot> juliosr, which manual?
<ZeroA4> mIgUeL_sAn, yes... several of then... wine is one of them
<InnatechAtHome> RobHu: Maybe, I'm reaching for dusty brain cells here, hiding waaay in back. Heh. Are you sure the receiving terminal is plain VT100?
<musya> Pelo: so?
<juliosr> Madpilot: It's the Spanish manual for the Clock
<adavis> HostilePenguin?
<mIgUeL_sAn> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<hammedhaaret> Hi.. got feisty on a laptop with bluetooth.. i think im able to turn it on.. but i haven't got a good program to connect devices with. anyone who knows a good one?
<Madpilot> juliosr, try #ubuntu-es - they can probably point you toward the Spanish translation efforts
<musya> Pelo: im sure there are developers here
<RobHu> InnatechAtHome: I don't know how to check or answer you question.
<Madpilot> juliosr, failing that, email the ubuntu-doc mailing list, someone there can probably help
<mIgUeL_sAn> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Pelo> juliosr, I think you might want to check the gnome site for the translations forum and reprot it there
<blackjackel> Hello, I have a problem... I accidentally installed an old ubuntu (hoarey hedgehog) and I want to update to feisty fawn, do I need to reinstall all over again?
<InnatechAtHome> robhu: it seems like if nothing else you should be able to hit the telnet escape sequence and then command telnet to transmit whatever sequences you need.
<shaba1> Hello folks can I make xchat tabbed
<AaronMT> blackjackel, short answer no
<RobHu> InnatechAtHome: How do I do that?
<adavis> where HostilePenguin run of to?
<InnatechAtHome> RobHu: just a sec.
<Pelo> blackjackel,  yes you do ,  you can'T upgrade directly from hoary ot feisty
<mIgUeL_sAn> ZeroA4: which is better wine or cedega?
<AaronMT> apt-get dist-upgrade
<blackjackel> AaronMT: could you please point me to a website or guide that would tell me how to update to feisty?
<strabes> blackjackel: You should probably just install fresh. It would probably take less time anyway lol.
<AaronMT> thats true
<ZeroA4> mIgUeL_sAn, wine is free and open... cedega is free if you get from cvs and pay otherwise
<Pelo> blackjackel, you cannot upgrade to feisty from hoary,  you are better off doing a frech install
<AaronMT> fresh install is always better than an upgrade
<strabes> indeed
<shaba1> ok guys since know answer to that
<SonsOfAtreus> blackjackel, dl the 7.04 version and install over the Hedgehog
<shaba1> How do I install and rpm package
<mIgUeL_sAn> ZeroA4: thanks dude
<blackjackel> well crap
<juliosr> Do they usually appreciate typo fixes? Bacause I feel kind of excessive mailing over one missing letter in an obscure manual
<ZeroA4> mIgUeL_sAn, cedega has a focus in gaming... wien is more general use
<blackjackel> well thanks all
<Pelo> SonsOfAtreus,  be carefull with that statement , isntalling over will also replace the home folder if it is on the same partition
<blackjackel> I got here because I followed these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28948.html
<mIgUeL_sAn> oic i get it...
<ubuntu-rocks> i want to install a desktop ubuntu, what setup do you guys recommend? i'm probably going to run it in vmware and i dont' want to give up my winxp box just yet
<blind> shaba1: first, sudo apt-get install alien then sudo alien -d <rpm package name>  -- it will create a .deb that you can then sudo dpkg -i <debfile name>
<SonsOfAtreus> Pelo, true, I was thought I read that he just installed Hedgehog
<ZeroA4> mIgUeL_sAn, payware there are others options too... like crossoffice and win4lin
<blackjackel> does that mean i need to replace hoary with feisty in the command line and replace those files?
<blackjackel> command line = url
<lucky_> I am looking for a Feisty compatible webcam. Anyone have one working that they recommend?
<juliosr> ubuntu-rocks: What do you mean by "Setup"?
<AaronMT> 1) Download fiesty 2) burn to cd 3) boot computer with feisty 4) isntall ubuntu
<Pelo> SonsOfAtreus, so did I ,  but it's still a tricky statement
<ubuntu> hey i need some seriouse help with grub
<blind> lucky_: I use a Logitech QuickCam STX -- works great
<ubuntu> it broke and im using the live cd to try to fix it
<InnatechAtHome> RobHu: OK, here you go: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_telnet.htm . The escape sequence should be CTL + ]  , then you can try the various SEND commands listed in the linked page and see if the controller responds.
<blackjackel> AaronMT: I do not have a cd drive, I followed the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28948.html
<mIgUeL_sAn> !win4lin
<ufoeraser> guys a good software like superkaramba?????
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win4lin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RobHu> InnatechAtHome: Thank you
<Pelo> ubuntu, what did you do ?
<SonsOfAtreus> Pelo, yes, I can see where it is misleading
<ubuntu> Pelo: i was trying to install qemu (virtual machine)
<blind> ufoeraser: please be a little more concise
<lucky_> blind: is that the communicate STX?
<blind> lucky_: yessir.
<InnatechAtHome> RobHu: you probably want to try the send break and send ec commands first.
<ubuntu-rocks> juliosr, preferred config, like kde or gnome, v7.04 or v6.06, stuff like that.
<blackjackel> 7.04 is the latest version right?
<lucky_> blind: i have the Communicate not the STX model and i can't get it working for the life of me
<ubuntu> Pelo: im actually using a kubuntu live cd right now and whenever i try to open something with kate through my konsol it says cannot start X server
<Pelo> !grub > ubuntu  check pm for instrucitons, the first links is the one you need
<ubuntu> Pelo sorry whats pm?
<Pelo> !grub > ubuntu
<blind> lucky_: hm. mine just worked out of the box... of course, i threw the box away, so im not sure if i have the STX, or was just comparing the two in the store.
<Pelo> that one
<ufoeraser> i want a software to se cpu speed hard disk free memory and other things....
<blind> Literally just threw it away yesterday.
<lucky_> blind: is it solid black?
<Pelo> ubuntu,  private message window from ubotu
<ubuntu> Pelo: i see :) thanks
<blind> lucky_: yes, it's the solid black one, without that extra ring thing around the lens.
<emss> ufoeraser: try gkrellm
<Fezzler> Zero:  Inna:  Thanks.  Off to Samba.Org to do more studying of swat and no frills set up
<Fezzler> l8er
<lucky_> blind: sonofa...... thats the one i have
<blind> lucky_: the only problem i have with it is that it CANNOT be plugged in while booting.
<InnatechAtHome> fezzler good luck!
<SonsOfAtreus> Pelo, I carry newb credentials also, but I don't have a pocket protector yet.
<blackjackel> I need help in downloading a file directly (not displaying it in the browser window) the file is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/linux
<lucky_> blind: it doesn't work if you boot with it plugged in?
<Fezzler> Inna: I'll get it, I always do
<blind> lucky_: i have to plug it in AFTER i boot otherwise it doesn't work
<Pelo> SonsOfAtreus,  lol
<juliosr> ubuntu-rocks: If you're not doing anything EXTREMELY critical that requires the best stability despite lack of newer features you should probably go with Feisty.
<InnatechAtHome> Robhu: you might also try the slc check command, which will ask the remote telnet host what its special character settings are.
<lucky_> blind: hmmmm i think i may break something if i restart and that works. lol, i spent days toying with that thing to get it working
<lucky_> blind: gonna try it real quick. i'll let ya know
<blind> lucky_: imagine my surprise when it worked, and i restarted and it didn't :P
<blind> lucky_: good luck!
<InnatechAtHome> FWIW, I'm still plenty happy with Edgy. Even Dapper, for that matter.
<Pelo> blackgraz,   go back one page and right click the link and  save target
<ubuntu> Pelo: thanks gonna restart now and see if it worked. Thanks for the help
<yagami> How do i make the font-size of subtitles bigger in vlc media player
<Pelo> yagami,  ask in #vlc
<yagami> its kinda small when I use my TV to watch movies- obviously due to the smaller resolution-
<yagami> umm...i have only myself to ask that in #vlc.
<juliosr> ubuntu-rocks: As far as GNOME vs KDE, it's up to you. Some people say KDE is easier for begginers (probably because it's set up more like Windows by default). But If you can't pick, go with GNOME because it's the official Desktop so it's better supported
<Pelo> yagami, it is possible that if the subs are burned on the fhe video you can't  change the size
<abg> where is the file where i can add selectable screen resolutions by hand?
<lucky_> blind: negative
<Pelo> abg,   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<abg> pelo: alright, thanks
<blind> lucky_: hm. i remember i downloaded some things prior to plugging in the webcam, but i don't remember what. have you checked teh forums?
<lucky_> blind: so many times. i have installed the quickcam, gspca, and spca5xx drivers and still nothing
<Hicksrulez> hi
<Hicksrulez> quick question
<blind> lucky_: I know I have the spca5xx drivers running.
<Pelo> Hicksrulez,  shoot
<Hicksrulez> i just upgraded to edgy
<Hicksrulez> totem is not opening any of my avi files
<Pelo> Hicksrulez,  what is sooooo 6 months ago
<ufoeraser> excuse me but....how can i disinstall gkrellm????
<blind> lucky_: what program are you trying to use the webcam in?
<Pelo> !restricted | Hicksrulez
<ubotu> Hicksrulez: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> ufoeraser,  sudo apt-get remove  packagename
<InnatechAtHome> ufoeraser: apt-get remove yourunwantedthinghere
<lucky_> blind: i have tried VLC, Ekiga, and xawtv
<Hicksrulez> thanks a lot will check it out
<blind> lucky_: of course, three programs im not familiar with. mind if i pm you?
<lucky_> blind: please
<juliosr> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<juliosr> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Ravengirl> greetings - new to linux and running suse - how can i try out ubuntu?
<ubuntu> !grub
<bieb> Raven with the LiveCD
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> juliosr,  try /msg ubotu !trigger instead
<Pelo> ubuntu, didn'T work ?
<bruenig> Ravengirl, get the desktop cd which is also a live cd, play around with it and install it if you like it
<InnatechAtHome> ravengirl: download the Live CD, burn it and boot it or go to ubuntu.com and request a mailed disc.
<ubuntu> Pelo: nope it gets stuck at grub loading screen "grub loading stage 1.5"
<Ravengirl> okay thanks will try the live cd
* Pelo thinks it's very funny watching bruenig  and InnatechAtHome  jumping up for ravenGIRL
<narfs> Is anyone here using Ati Xpress 200M in Ubuntu 7.04?  I'm curious about your glxgears benchies...
<InnatechAtHome> I jump for switchers. :PPPPPPFT.
<Pelo> ubuntu, ok lets, review  where were you doing the setup (hd0,0) line to ?
* bruenig just got back
<bruenig> I come in and out
<blind> lucky_: I PM'd you, did you get it?
<ubuntu> Pelo: i did it in the terminal
<Pelo> ubuntu,  I mean which didyou put for (hd?,?)
* bruenig hopes ubuntu doesn't have a client that higlights
<blind> lol bruenig
<ubuntu> Pelo: let me check, i think it was hd0,1 but i better make sure
<ubuntu> bruenig : i do lol
<bennukem> mou
<bennukem> y a des mecs encore debout ?
<bruenig> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ifiredmybrain> hello, i am having trouble booting the ubunt 7.04 Live CD on my computer i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21509/
<ubuntu> Pelo yes it was hd0,1
<OhRelien> oh ca parle aussi frnacais j'hallucine!!
<bruenig> !fr | OhRelien
<ubotu> OhRelien: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Hicksrulez> ok i got another question
<Hicksrulez> trying to update to feisty fawn using gui
<Pelo> ubuntu,  ok what is on the second partition on your first hdd ?
<OhRelien> !fr | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bruenig> !botabuse | OhRelien
<ubotu> OhRelien: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Hicksrulez> but get error message Authentication failed check server
<ubuntu> Pelo" kubuntu
<ubuntu> Pelo: kubuntu\
<Pelo> ubuntu, how many hdd do you have ?
<OhRelien> that's ok man, i can talk english also but who care bout one line of french here?
<bieb> <-- Is glad Pelo didnt ask him how many HDD's :D
<Pelo> OhRelien, you'd be surprise , channel politics donT' get involved , just to with it
<shaba1> thanks blind
<foutrelis> <-- Rulez :)
<ubuntu> Pelo: ive got 4 partitions... but i dont know what one of them is. I only use kubuntu and windows
<Pelo> bieb,  how many ?
<shaba1> Has anyone installed tightvnc under ubuntu?
<Pelo> ubuntu,   not how many partitons,  how many hard disks do you have on that computer ?
<bieb> 5 in this system, 4 in my rsnapshot server
<Pelo> bieb, foutrelis    /me does something for actions
<ubuntu> Pelo: just one
* Pelo only has the 2 hdd
<GAPeach> Hello. I am having a strange problem with GRUB and Windows XP Home Edition (32-bit). My computer is HP Pavilion m7640n Media Center PC. It has an Athlon 64 X2 5000+ running at 2.6 GHZ. The Hard Drive is 320 GB with the Windows XP partition being 250 GB (running NTFS) and the Ubuntu 7.04 (64-bit version) partition being 40 GB. The hard drive used to have a recovery partition which took up 20 GB, but it was formatted a while ago, so this pa
<ubuntu> Pelo
<danny3793> anyone know of a good HTML program like DreamWeaver?
<foutrelis> Pelo: <-- us cooler :P
<foutrelis> *is
<sdf> whi what are the differencies between i386 and x86??
<Pelo> ubuntu,  ok   I want you to do that same procedure again,  when you get to  the line that says  setup (hd0,0)  step 5 or 6,   use  setup (hd0)
<sdf> when i want to download cd  ask me
<danny3793> ive tried Bluefish, but its not as convienent as DreamWeaver, doesnt allow me to preview within the program..
<sdf> between i386 and x86??
<ubuntu> Pelo: ok I will thanks
<sdf> what is this?
<ubuntu> Pelo: hopefully next time i talk to you I wont be "ubuntu"
<ifiredmybrain> is there someone here who would help me with a problem booting the buntu 7.04 live cd to install ubuntu on my computer, i am getting errors when i try to boot from the cd
<GAPeach> ifiredmybrain: Try checking the CD for errors.
<danny3793> ifiredmybrain: what kind of problems are you having
<bieb> Pelo, I worked part time for a custom PC builder, so I have a collection of hardware.. LOL
<SonsOfAtreus> I think it's....... i386 is intel 32 bit, x86 is 64 bit
<Pelo> GAPeach,  you got cut off,  can you just state the problem without the specs
<ifiredmybrain> GAPeach: when i do that i get the same problem
<ionstorm> ifiredmybrain, thats really odd, did u try reburning the disk, id redownload and reburn
<Pelo> bieb,  nice
<OhRelien> Hello everybody
<ifiredmybrain> danny3793: i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21509/
<foutrelis> SonsOfAtreus: Not actually. x86 stands for i386,i686,etc :)
<bieb> Pelo, I will be building a MythTV box sometime soon
<GAPeach> Pelo: Whenever I try to boot Windows XP SP2, it loads fine and there are no GRUB error messages, but it never gets past the message "Starting up...". It doesn't even display the Windows XP logo.
* Pelo will use this computer untill the hdd is worned down 
<sdf> sonsofatreus  i downloaded cd for x86 and my processor is i386  can i use this cd??
<Pelo> GAPeach, ok so you never actualy get to use windows ?
<foutrelis> sdf: Sure you can :)
* bieb isn't replacing my desktop, just building a MythTV box too
<sdf> hehe
<GAPeach> Pelo: Yeah.
<ubuntu> Pelo: when I type setup (hd0) I get "cannot mount selected partition"
<sdf> foutrelis really?
<bieb> Peach.. that is a good problem.. LOL
<danny3793> ifiredmybrain: it seems a few others have experienced this problem also, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/75135 is the link to the bug report they filed, its the same exact error as you are recieving
<sdf> foutrelis be serious
<foutrelis> sdf: x86 means i386,i486,i686 :)
<Wembley> hello :)
<ifiredmybrain> ok thanks danny3793 i will go look at that
<ubuntu> Pelo : when i do fdisk -l  it doesnt have hd it has sd
<Wembley> New ubuntu user here
<sdf> hehe
<Pelo> GAPeach,  seems simple enough to fix,    can you please  open up gparted and take a screenshot of your hdd so I can see what is what ?  upload it to imageshack or something
<arkanabar> I seem to have lost gksu -- none of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<danny3793> ifiredmybrain: are you using an Intel Core Duo?
<foutrelis> sdf: I'm serious. :(
<Pelo> ubuntu,  different naming system , donT' worry about it
<sdf> foutrelis thanx
<dmb> hey, any of you know if dell is selling machines with ubuntu on them yet?
<Wembley> anyone here know anything about Radeon 330 cards?
<ubuntu> Pelo:so should i try sd0 ?
<foutrelis> sdf: you're welcome.
<Pelo> wewemb welcome to the madhouse
<Wembley> Pelo: thanks
<shaba1> anyone know where dpgk puts deb files
<danny3793> anyone know of a good HTML editor thats like DreamWeaver? i want to be able to preview within the program :P
<narfs> Is anyone here using Ati Radeon Xpress 200M in Ubuntu 7.04?  I'm curious about your glxgears benchies...
<smo> /var/cache/apt/archives shaba1
<wastrel> glxgears isn't a benchmark
<danny3793> i have tried BlueFish, but you have to save, then view the file in an internet browser
<bieb> Danny, if you already own DW, then wine and DW
<Pelo> ubuntu,   sda  =  hd0   sda1 = hd0,0
<smo> apt-get clean to remove it all
<arkanabar> danny3793 -- I just saw that, let me check again.
<narfs> wastrel: regardless..
<Wembley> I can't get glx to render in hardware with either the ati or the radeon drivers
<shaba1> becasue I am trying a sudo dpkg ~/Desktop/tightvnc.1.3.6.deb
<danny3793> bieb: i do have dreamweaver installed with wine, but it likes crashing, so id rather get something native, if there is anything :P
<ubuntu> Pelo : I see, so what should i do i keep geting error when i try setup (hd0)
<bieb> Danny.. I see
<Pelo> Wembley,  if you are using feisty  look in  menu > system > admin > restricted driver
<GAPeach> Pelo: Is Photobucket okay?
<smo> dpkg -r tightvnc
<smo> that  all
<shaba1> and its giving me a Cannot access archive: No such file or directory eror
<rpdillon> danny, its not great, but you could look at nvu
<Wembley> Pelo: my restricted drivers are enabled
<bieb> GAPeach.. where in GA are you?
<narfs> *edited* Is anyone here using Ati Radeon Xpress 200M in Ubuntu 7.04?  I'm curious about your glxgears 'framerate values'...
<Wembley> Pelo: and yes I am using feisty :)
<narfs> is that better wastrel?
<Pelo> ubuntu,  you need to reset grub to read stabe 1 on the boot partition which is (hd0) , hence the grub setup (hdO)
<danny3793> anything that lets me work on HTML with a preview option built in is perfect :P, thanks i will check that out rpdillon :D
<rpdillon> np =)
<webito> I cannot create a copy of /boot/grub/menu.lst   Permission denied... how can I log in as administrator?
<ifiredmybrain> danny3793: sorry was reading that page yes i am using a intel core 2 duo
<foutrelis> !sudo | webito
<ubotu> webito: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<smo> use sudo webito
<Andruk> i installed a new hard drive on my machine and it is not being recognized by feisty.  is there anything i can do to automatically scan for new drives and update fstab or mtab?
<Pelo> Wembley, ok that is as far as I can take you' you'll have to ask periodicaly until someone can help or check in the forum for information
<foutrelis> webito: And gksudo for gedit and other GUI apps
<Pelo> webito, sudo
<webito> thanks!
<ubuntu> Pelo : Should i reinstall grub
<danny3793> ifiredmybrain: it is most likely a hardware issue, which may be hard as heck to target, so you might be stuck with what you have now :(
<Andruk> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Wembley> pelo: I will look in the forum - what is the address?
<GAPeach> bieb: Metro Atlanta.
<Pelo> ubuntu, that would be a good idea
<Pelo> Wembley, www.ubuntuforums.com
<ifiredmybrain> danny3793 you mean stuck with the os i have now
<bieb> GAPeach, I am in Snellville
<Wembley> Pelo: thanks
<ifiredmybrain> which is none
<SonsOfAtreus> GAPeach, me also
<danny3793> ifiredmybrain: yep, ohh, no OS? ouch lol...
<ubuntu> Pelo : k ill follow the how-to guide at the bottom
<bieb> Sons.. you are in the ATL also?
<Pelo> ubuntu,  best of luck
<SonsOfAtreus> I'm in May-retta
<ifiredmybrain> danny3793: just built the computer today
<narfs> Anyways.. I seem to be getting a sliver of the same fps values in 7.04 with the latest ati driver than I did in 5.10 with an older ati driver.. just wondering if it was an issue with my machine or a known problem with the latest ati driver (and/or ubuntu 7.04).
<bieb> Sons and GAPeach.. you members of ALE?
<Pelo> SonsOfAtreus,  can you drive over to GAPeach  and fix his grub ?
<bieb> lol
<SonsOfAtreus> pelo, I can't cook a meal worth puke
<danny3793> ifiredmybrain: my friend has a core 2 duo i believe and he had no problems installing feisty, so it must be something with the way intels core duo chips handle the info its fed..
<SonsOfAtreus> they wouldn't like it
* Pelo plans to do someting like that as soon as someone from his hometown comes in with a problem 
<SonsOfAtreus> I can use a microwave
<Pelo> SonsOfAtreus, nice one
<SonsOfAtreus> that's all
<SonsOfAtreus> :P
<SonsOfAtreus> hardy ahr
<SonsOfAtreus> har that is
<ubuntu-rocks> does apt-get command have an option to force it to download a package instead of prompting for the feisty fawn cd?
<bieb> that means they can have Popcorn
<GAPeach> bieb,SonsOfAtreus: I'm in Mcdonough.
<Pelo> GAPeach,  how are we comming along with that screenshot ?
<ifiredmybrain> danny3793: i dunno, i guess i'm gonna prolly end up having to use a different distro, or worst case windows
<danny3793> rpdillon: it seems nvu is not available through package manager :( lol
<GAPeach> Pelo: Should be up soon.
<arkanabar> I can't use gksu any more:  "(gedit:5372): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<arkanabar> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<SonsOfAtreus> GAPeach, psh, that's not metro......
* aubadde is actually starting to like Adept.
<bieb> Well.. Macon is almost metro Atl
<danny3793> ifriedmybrain: sounds that way man, hopefully they fix it soon :P
<bieb> lol
<foutrelis> aubadde: ewww :(
<Pelo> SonsOfAtreus, GAPeach bieb   #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ifiredmybrain> danny3793: yea thanks for the help, i'll be off so i can devote my bandwidth to downloading another iso
* foutrelis hugs Synaptic and rm -rf KDE stuff :)
<GAPeach> Pelo: My bad.
<Pelo> GAPeach, no problem it was just getting a bit busy for banter
<narfs> actually I'm using Ubuntu Studio with the lowlatency kernel.. maybe this has something to do with the graphics performance?
<flavioribeiro> hi all, how can i receive a dial-up connection to my pc?
<SonsOfAtreus> pelo, sorry, bro
<bieb> sorry
<bieb> :(
<flavioribeiro> like a friend calls to my house phone number and my pc receives and connect to a ethernet?
<knix_> what can I use to be able to watch a powerpoint from a dvd on a tv?  will k3b do it?
<Pelo> flavioribeiro, what do you mean  "receive" dial-up  you want for the computer to pick up when the phone rings ?
<Pelo> knix,  you'll need to use  Openoffice.org impress
<knix_> Pelo, ty a bunch
<Pelo> np
<flavioribeiro> Pelo actually i need to estabilish a dial up connection between my pc and my friend's pc.. using the phone line
<luckyaba> blind: are you getting my pm's?
<Pelo> knix,  unless you are telling me that the presentation was encoded as a dvd then you just watch it like a regular dvd
<BlindSide> hey guys
<blind> luckyaba: i am not.
<flavioribeiro> Pelo, my teacher shows me how to do it at ruindows and its very simple.. but now i need to make it in linux to have a good score :)
<Andruk> i installed a new hard drive on my machine and it is not being recognized by feisty.  is there anything i can do to automatically scan for new drives and update fstab or mtab?
<Pelo> flavioribeiro, I think but don't hold me to it ,   menu > system > admin > network toolls > set it up there
<knix__> Pelo, nope.  Just a generic pp, with music.  TO be able to watch on dvd players
<BlindSide> im trying to install 7.04 ubuntu on my computer but it hangs when scanning the partitions
<luckyaba> blind: hmmm
<blind> luckyaba: are you registered and identified?
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm trying to do sudo apt-get install apache2-doc and it's asking for the feisty fawn cd which i can't find and don't want to burn, can i get apt-get to download the package?
<BlindSide> what is the linux equivilant of  "format"?
<yanger> eh, uhm if i emulate my system via vmware player, and install fiesty on the vmware drive, then ghost it and throw it on a real system, would it still work?
<Pelo> knix,  open  imprss from the menu > office> openoffice presentation,  then open your PP from there I think
<arkanabar> Can anyone explain how gksu could lose authentication protocols?
<Jordan_U> knix__, DVD players don't read powerpoint presentations, or maybe I am misunderstanding
<foutrelis> ubuntu-rocks: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the line about the cd. :)
<ZeroA4> ubuntu-rocks, yes. disable the CD as a source
<knix__> Jordan_U, correct, but there is a way to convert it
<ZeroA4> blind, mkfs
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks,  sudo apt-get update then  run the install command again
<ZeroA4> BlindSide, mkfs
<blind> ZeroA4: ?
<BlindSide> ok sweet
<ZeroA4> blind, sorry...
<BlindSide> :P
<blind> lol no problem :P
* Pelo lost where he was in the threads 
<ubuntu-rocks> is gksudo gui cause i only have command line
<emotion> hey, sorry i'm a pretty big nub, but can someone help me install ubuntu or xubuntu on an old laptop
<BlindSide> anyway im trying to install ubuntu but it stops at 15% when it says its detecting partitions
<Andruk> i added a scsi controller and hdd, how do i get ubuntu to see it?
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks,  sudo then
<BlindSide> it doesnt show an error it just doesnt do anything further
<foutrelis> ubuntu-rocks: sudo pico then :)
<Miso> My hdd is split into two partitions and I just installed xp on one of them.  I want to install ubuntu on the other.. where can I find instructions on how to do this safely?
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks, do not edit your sources list , you donT' need to  just update
<arkanabar> ubuntu-rocks gksu is gui as is gedit.  try sudo nano instead of gksu gedit.
<emotion> hey, sorry i'm a pretty big nub, but can someone help me install ubuntu or xubuntu on an old laptop
<BlindSide> Miso: just put the cd in and choose to manually partition
<Pelo> Miso,  the installer in the live cd will direct you very easily you donT' need any special instructions
<yanger> emotion, use the alternate install cd
<arkanabar> miso -- install CD should be able to detect and install on your second partition.
<emotion> i'll give that a shot
<emotion> the problem is every time i use the regular cd
<emotion> after clicking install ubuntu or whatever
<emotion> it takes forever to load
<Miso> how do i choose what operating system to boot into after installing ubuntu?
<emotion> and if it does finish loading
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | emotion
<ubotu> emotion: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<emotion> i can't click anything
<Pelo> emotion,  the alternate install cd is text based it is much eaiser on resources
<emotion> oh, sorry
<miyako> hey
<Pelo> !alternate | emotion
<ubotu> emotion: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ubuntu-rocks> just some fodder guys, i installed feisty fawn a couple times on different boxes over the last 2 days, 1) it doesn't seem to detect western digitals drives (120 and 20gigs)
<foutrelis> emotion: yanger suggested you use the alternate cd. sounds good to me :)
<Miso> ubuntu: grub will give me the option to load xp or ubuntu?
<yanger> older PCs may not work with the Live CD
<arkanabar> miso -- yes
<foutrelis> Miso: It will.
<ubuntu-rocks> 2) it detected my ide drives as scsi!! (sda) but it still works! weird huh!
<emotion> ok, do i need to know anything for that or is it pretty self explanatory?
<Miso> thank you all
<BlindSide> !Minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<arkanabar> ubuntu-rocks -- yeah, thats the way we do it now.
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks,  I know there have been issues with SATA HDD but I haven'T expericed it myself and I have two WDC hdd one sata one IDe
<foutrelis> emotion: The installation is in text-mode but very easy to follow.
<Madpilot> ubuntu, the ide-as-scsi/sata is supposed to happen - the whole drive-handling stuff has changed as of Feisty
<ubuntu-rocks> the scsi things really threw me for a loop but i figured once it works, i don't care! :)
<emotion> thanks, i'll try that out
<yanger> i have issue with my seagate sata hdd, if the PC crashes, you must use the Seagate recovery cd to correct something on the hdd before you can re-mount it
<teer2> Hi, would you think the next version of Ubuntu will include Red Hat's liberation fonts?
<teer2> http://www.press.redhat.com/2007/05/09/liberation-fonts/
<arkanabar> anyone know why gksu would lose authentication protocols after installing kubuntu desktop?
<Pelo> yanger,  check the forum for your hdd model ,  maybe ther is a solution in there
<ubuntu-rocks> i tried 2 different mobo's and it still couldn't detect either of my western digital drives! :(
<Pelo> arkanabar,  bevause gksu is for gnome , kdsu for kde
<aubadde> ^ What he said.
<yanger> ubuntu-rocks, your mainboards detect them though?
* Pelo hates piggy backers 
<arkanabar> pelo ... but right now, I'm IN gnome, and getting that sort of error.
<ubuntu-rocks> yanger, yes, both of them did
<Pelo> arkanabar,   it is possible that isntalling the kubuntu-desktop changed it  try with kdsu and see what happnes
<yanger> ubuntu-rocks, they should be sdx or something..
<ubuntu-rocks> i even changed the bios from auto to user
<foutrelis> teer2: I don't know if they will be included in 7.10 but can't you just install them manually? or you could use !alien to convert the rpm to deb. :)
<ubuntu-rocks> yanger, is sdx the driver? it did give me a chance to pick a driver but everone i chose didn't work!
<yanger> ubuntu-rocks, the drive should be /dev/sdx, x = a,b,c...
<shaba1> Hello anyone ever use tightvnc under ubuntu
<Pupen1> Hello.
<yanger> shaba1, i used to
<shaba1> I *think* I installed it but now I cannot get it to run
<bieb> GAPeach.. you still here??
<ubuntu-rocks> yanger, i didn't get that far, the installation couldn't detect a hard drive driver and gave me a huge list to pick from
* Pelo was wondering the same thng as bieb 
<shaba1> I am typing vncviewer -help from a terminal winodw
<GAPeach> bieb: I'm here. Photobucket finally finished.
<bieb> ahh
<ubuntu-rocks> i just ran sudo apt-get install apache2-doc
<Pelo> GAPeach, slow connecition ?
<bieb> GAPeach... pm me...
<shaba1> and all I am getting is Floating Point exception (core dumped)
<yanger> ubuntu-rocks, did u see any /dev/sda in the list ? [not sure what you see when you say list] 
<Pelo> GAPeach, can I get the link ?
<arkanabar> pelo, that gives me a BIG stack of errors -- "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169  /  Major opcode:  147  /  Minor opcode:  3  /  Resource id:  0x0" 4X over, with some more stuff at the end.
<Pupen1> Hello.
<bieb> Pelo.. yeah Peach is on Bellsouth/ATT *blech*
<ubuntu-rocks> where does the apache documentation get installed? tried /usr/share/apache2, no dice
<jsizzle> greets, anyone elses azureus stop working recently? I've been running az on feisty since feisty was released and now azureus won't run, some kind of java internal error, anyone seen this or know a fix? TIA
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks,  probably a manpage
<ubuntu-rocks> yanger, the gui installation ask you to choose a driver for the hard drive, unless you get the right one, installation does not continue. i'm using the fiersty fawn cd
<Jeremy_Core2> I'm trying to set up Xorg to do dual-head on a GeForce 6600.  I have a 19" WS and a 14" monitor (both LCDs).  The system wants to make the 14" LCD my screen 0.  Is there any way to tie "screen 0" to the big monitor?
<Andruk> is there a way i can rescan my comp for new hds?
<Pelo> arkanabar, that was my best guess , try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and hope it fixes it
<Andruk> !ubotu hard drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hard drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<homanj> ubuntu-rocks: can you run apache2-doc at the command line? just a guess
<GAPeach> GAPeach: Unreliable connection thanks to AT&T. Would rather not discuss right now. http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w97/Gyvro/Screenshot.png.
<ubuntu-rocks> pelo, tried man apache, man apache2, still no dice, is there a log of what gets installed from a package?
<Pelo> jsizzle,  ask in #azureus-support
<homanj> Jeremy_Core2: can you do that in nvidia-settings?
<Jeremy_Core2> homanj: I'll look into it.  I haven't found anything
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks,  I donT' know, try locate apache
<GAPeach> Pelo: Made a mistake there. http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w97/Gyvro/Screenshot.png
<arkanabar> pelo -- so 'sudo apt-get install unbuntu-desktop'?
<Pupen1> My notebook is writting the fn keys when in Ubuntu. That is, I press some keys, and numbers are written instead. But on the login screen (gdb) and on the real terminals (ctrl-alt-f1), it doesn't happen. This started to happen when I unplugged the computer and moved to the living room. Any ideas?
<Pelo> arkanabar,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<homanj> Jeremy_Core2: i guess you could force the big lcd to screen 0 by reinstalling with only the big lcd attached
<homanj> Jeremy_Core2: but that would be a last resort to me.
<emotion> can someone explain to me the advantages of ubuntu of xubuntu, or where i could find that information?
<Jeremy_Core2> emotion:  as opposed to what?
<teer2> foutrelis: Thanks for your opinion.  I was interested if Ubuntu would throw their support behind this free-software initiative.
<Pelo> GAPeach,  ok   gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    let me know when it is opened
<Jeremy_Core2> homanj:  I installed with only the big attached.  As soon as I attached the small LCD, it decided that was the dominant screen.  Even changing connnectors around didn't help
<foutrelis> teer2: I downloaded the fonts and they look nice :)
<homanj> Jeremy_Core2: interesting. can you run 'nvidia-settings'?
<emotion> what's the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu... the website only says xubuntu is just faster, but why would you want regular ubuntu over xubuntu
<homanj> emotion: different desktop managers
<Pelo> ubuntu   check in this like you'll find where the documnetation is stored   http://doc.vic.computerbank.org.au/tutorials/linuxdirectorystructure/
<bruenig> emotion, xubuntu uses xfce, ubuntu uses gnome, wikipedia time
<Jeremy_Core2> homanj: cool, a gui.  I'll play with that, thanks
<teer2> teer2: Okay, I'll install them, but I love how I can stick with the Ubuntu software repositories - and have a 100% Ubuntu tested system.  :)
<Jeremy_Core2> emotion: xubuntu is a lot smaller.
<homanj> Jeremy_Core2: np.
<GAPeach> Pelo: It's open.
<foutrelis> teer2: Well.. You would still have a 100% GNU/Linux system :P
<DocNH> I have some how lost the "Run in terminal" dialog when I click on files in Ubuntu and I can't remember what I checked to make it go away.
<DocNH> Anyone know where that option lives?
<Pelo> GAPeach,  ok go to the bottom of the file,   look for a line that says   root   (hd0,0)   you'll want it to say that
<bruenig> DocNH, the nautilus preferences
<homanj> DocNH: so, in the file browser
<bruenig> oh generic names, yes
<DocNH> Thanks bruenig and homanj
<Indicava> Hi, my Vista install on my Feisty Fawn / Vista dual boot just died, can anyone help?
<GAPeach> Pelo: It's correct.
<homanj> bruenig: took me awhile to equate file browser with nautilus
<ubuntu-rocks> found the apache docs in /usr/share/doc/apache2-doc/manual/ but it is in html!!! i'm command line, argh
<bruenig> ubuntu-rocks, links
<Pelo> GAPeach, the next 3 lines should read   savedefault ,  makeactive, chainloader  +1
<cables> is there any way to view the contents of an sqlite database in a gui application?
<SonsOfAtreus> Indicava, rule of thumb is that always install Linux after MS
<SonsOfAtreus> the MBR is trumping grub
<GAPeach> Pelo: Yeah, those lines are there and they are correct.
<scast> hello all, I have a problem with synaptic
<Pelo> GAPeach,  how many hdd do you have on this computer ?
<scast> can anyone help me?
<arkanabar> indicava, you installed fiesty second, yes?
<GAPeach> Pelo: 1 drive.
<Pelo> scast,  be patient it's a bit busy atm
<fnord__> anyone here use a webcam?
<Indicava> SonsOfAtreus, I did, and everything worked fine, except I got a "new hardware" detected dialog (x3) in Vista after the ubuntu install, today I clicked some "ignore" button and since then Vista is BSOD'ing on me...
<fnord__> i just want to capture images from my webcam and save them locally in a web dir, but I'm not sure what application to use
<wingot> scast: What's the problem?
<Jordan_U> How do I run a GUI application as another user?
<ubuntu-rocks> when i open any of the html files in links, i get stuff like this
<Pelo> GAPeach,  ok,  there is the thing,  it should work as is, so I am guessing there is aproblem with your windows installaiton,   you'll want to so a windows repair install  , and then you'll want to reinstall grub, let me get you a link
<scast> The thing is that I have a problem with synaptic and power management thingy... can i someone help me? :D
<Pelo> GAPeach,   for the window repair install   http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm
<Jordan_U> !grub | GAPeach ( for GRUB re-install after windows )
<ubotu> GAPeach ( for GRUB re-install after windows ): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dr_willis> Jordan_U,  could use the 'sudo' command  it has a feature to login as a different user, then ya can run stuff. usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<ubuntu-rocks> URI: server-wide.html.en Content-Language: en Content-type: text/html; charset=ISO-8559-1............
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  thanks for cutting me off
<Jordan_U> Pelo, sorry, I thought that was the link you were looking for
<Pelo> GAPeach, got it ?
<foutrelis> Jordan_U: Maybe Alt + F2 "gksudo"
<arkanabar> indicava, SonsOfAtreus just left, and I don't know squat about vista ... but that it sounds like you need a vista expert more than an ubuntu expert.
<GAPeach> GAPeach: Yup.
<Jordan_U> foutrelis, Doesn't work " can't open Display"
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  it was , I jsut tought it might be confusing for GAPeach  to see someone else jump in like that
<Pelo> GAPeach,  best of luck
<Gat0rvean> how can I set the permissions on my windows side of the box so that I can save stuff on there?
<foutrelis> Jordan_U: Are you running a server or an installation without GUI?
<fnord__> anyone? simple applicaion to save images from a webcam?
<bieb> Hey GAPeach.. shoot me a pm...
<jsizzle> #azureus-support are all idlers, no one will respond
<Jordan_U> foutrelis, Nope
<wastrel> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | Gat0rvean
<ubotu> Gat0rvean: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Indicava> arkanabar, I came here after consulting a few Vista "experts" and no one could help, I thought someone here might have run into the "new hardware" dialog thingy after installing ubuntu
<foutrelis> Jordan_U: It works for me in Ubuntu 7.04 :(
<jsizzle> can anyone just tell me if they're able to run azureus on the latest feisty with all avail updates?
<fnord__> thanks wastrel
<Pelo> jsizzle,  well azureus isn'T what it use to be,   ppl use utorrent on wine instead
<arkanabar> indicava I understand... there's just no such thing as a vista expert, even at Micro$oft...
<jsizzle> pelo: I tried that, and I have utorrent running on wine but the download speeds are SO much SLOWER
<Jordan_U> foutrelis, It works running as root, just not as another Desktop user
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hello all
<Pelo> jsizzle,  that is not my experience of it but what ever
<arbrown> jsizzle, rtorrent is quit nice
<jsizzle> rtorrent eh?
<Jordan_U> foutrelis, I have to actually log out and back in as the other user to run GUI programs
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> what's the documentation channel?
<Pelo> jsizzle,  give deluge-torrent a try
<arkanabar> indicava, all *I* can suggest, given my extremely limited knowledge, is to partition your drive first, then install vista, and THEN ubuntu.  I'm guessing you resized the vista partition to fit ubuntu....
<homanj> jsiz
<Pelo> ta_bu_shi_da_yu,  documentation for what ?
<foutrelis> Jordan_U: Sorry, I can't help further :(
<arbrown> it should b the repos (the new version can do encryption but you'll need to compile)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> the ubuntu community documentation
<Indicava> arkanabar, my guess is Vista was detecting each new linux partition as a new device, as long as I clicked "cancel" it just kept reminding me each boot, today I clicked "dont bug me again" and then it BSOD after boot
<Jordan_U> foutrelis, Can you confirm that it does work for you running as another non-root user?
<dr_willis> Jordan_U,  i rember doing this in the past.. ya could always 'ssh -X username' to localhost and then run the app. :)
<Pelo> ta_bu_shi_da_yu,   try www.ubuntuforums.com
<jsizzle> pelo: deluge says it has no installation candidate
<arkanabar> indicava, yeah, that's sort of what I guessed.  But it really is a guess.
<FragUPlenty> anyone know where I can get a .deb file for kiba dock
<Pelo> jsizzle,   there is a deb package for feisty on the front page
<homanj> jsizzle: deluge-torrent?
<jsizzle> homanj: yep deluge-torrent
<Pelo> www.deluge-torrent.org
<homanj> jsizzle: wow, i guess well.
<Indicava> so I am screwed until I find some Vista guru to figure out what went wrong
<PinkFloyd> I got an error when compiling a program that says I need the Glib 2.0 development tools
<Jordan_U> Indicava, #windows ?
<PinkFloyd> What package is that? Glib?
<Gat0rvean> Pelo, what's the "support for external NTFS partition" option for?
<Pelo> Indicava,  you can always try asking in ##windows
<homanj> PinkFloyd: what program are you trying to compile?
<dr_willis> Jordan_U,  ssh -X otheruser@localhost      workjs for me. :) theres proberly some other way. that may need to be used with the xhost and exporting the display variable.
<jsizzle> Vista=POS
<Pelo> Gat0rvean, if you have an external hdd formated to NTFS
<arkanabar> indicava, if you like, you could try reformatting, partitioning first, installing windows second, and then installing ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Gat0rvean, If you have an external enclosure or NTFS formatted pen drive
<PinkFloyd> homanj: Pidgin
<arkanabar> no promises or guarantees
<homanj> PinkFloyd: ah, happened to me too.
<foutrelis> Jordan_U: Oh.. I used root before as the "run as" user. You are right, doesn't work for other users :(
<Gat0rvean> Pelo, so if it's just the other partition on my system, I can leave that unchecked?
<homanj> PinkFloyd: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<Pelo> Gat0rvean, yes
<Gat0rvean> Pelo, great, thanks a bunch!
<Pelo> np
<homanj> PinkFloyd: that will get you all the packages needed to build gaim/pidgin
<PinkFloyd> ok thanks
<homanj> PinkFloyd: np.
<PinkFloyd> I have GAIM, I just need to compile Pidgin
* Pelo feels guilty when he gets thanked and all he did was trigger the bot
<maatttt> does ubuntu have better security updates than pure debian ?
<homanj> PinkFloyd: did you compile gaim before?
<arkanabar> indicava, i'm sorry to have to say you've picked an OS that is deliberately twitchy and prone to lockup.
<homanj> maatttt: i would say that is hard to measure.
<nomasteryoda> i install my pidgin from a deb file
<Pelo> maatttt,  probably not,  I'm guessing they are pretty equivalent,  most distros are on that point
<Indicava> is the #windows channel ever alive ?
<Jordan_U> dr_willis, lol "The authenticity of host 'localhost (127.0.0.1)' can't be established." not that that is a problem, just funny :)
<homanj> nomasteryoda: where did you find the .deb?
<nomasteryoda> Indicava, no.. they are not geek enough
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<arbrown> maatttt, ~equiv to stable but Ubuntu would certainly have an edge over Debian testing
<Pelo> Indicava,  ##windows , and no idea,  I guess they all saw the light and they are here now
<wastrel> i've found ##windows to be helpful
<brophat> anyone use opera?
<chrisjs169> i do
<homanj> arbrown: well, ubuntu is based on debian unstable. so ubuntu might be a little more unstable than debian stable.
<nomasteryoda> homanj, i got from getdeb
<nomasteryoda> .org i believe
<homanj> nomasteryoda: ok, cool.
<PinkFloyd> homanj: I didnt compile GAIM, I just installed it with apt I think
<wolfspirit> has anyone used gdesklets with beryl?  when I first added them they were fine but after a restart of all of the desklets have a black background instead of a transparent background
<bieb> brophat I have
<brophat> when i foward an html content email it does not get sent as html content. where can I set that?
<FragUPlenty> I have a problem with my screen resolution
<chrisjs169> i'm trying to get this computer to function as a proxy/dhcp server, but it doesn't seem to be working
<Pelo> homanj, I thought ubuntu was built on the latest stable debian ?
<nomasteryoda> works very well too
<Pelo> FragUPlenty,  we need specifics
<FragUPlenty> when I run quake 3 the image doesnt stretch to fit the screen
<scast> UBUNTU IS MEANT TO BE EASY!
<chrisjs169> i only need two NIC's for a dhcp server, correct?
<arbrown> homanj: Just referring to Debian's security policy for Testing. Security updates lag behind unstable by weeks sometimes.
<scast> Woops, I had caps lock on.
<bruenig> !caps | scast
<homanj> PinkFloyd: then you dont have everything needed to compile Pidgin. do 'sudo apt-get build-dep gaim' at the command line
<ubotu> scast: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pelo> FragUPlenty,  check in the forum for info on quacke
<homanj> arbrown: ah, i see.
<bruenig> homanj, libpurpl....
<FragUPlenty> the monitors native res is 1280x768 but I can only play quake 3 in 640x480
<PinkFloyd> ok homanj
<FragUPlenty> it isnt just a problem with quake
<scast> You guys don't seem like you can!
<brophat> chrisjs169 do you know?
<FragUPlenty> anything that runs lower then what is the default resolution
<chrisjs169> brophat: know what?
<homanj> bruenig: what about libpurple?
<frenchy> is anyone in here running ubuntu on dual core
<Pelo> FragUPlenty,  check theforum  maybe other quake users have had the same problem and posted a soltuon
<PingFloyd> arbrown: if they lag that long behind, then that is usually indicative that where was a major problem with the update
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ah... the channel is #ubuntu-doc
<bruenig> just keeping you aware
<brophat> how I can foward an html content email
<FragUPlenty> ok
<bruenig> I don't know I just came in, figured libpurple would be a good thing to mention
<wolfspirit> frenchy: I am
<homanj> bruenig: ah, ok. isn't libpurple the core at pidgin? which used to be libgaim?
<chrisjs169> so where can i find a guide for bridging/setting up a proxy/dhcp server?
<arkanabar> scast, if you aren't getting help, it is usually because nobody knows.
<homanj> Pelo: you could be right, re ubuntu and debian
<brophat> bieb do you know?
<frenchy> wolfspirit do they not have an smp kernel anymore? does the generic one have smp support compiled in it already?
<Pelo> chrisjs169, http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<bruenig> homanj, yes, apt-get build-dep would put some unnecessary files on the disk presumably
<scast> No ways!
<bieb> brophat.. sorry, I missed it.. can you repeat the ??
<PingFloyd> arbrown: also, in more recent times, the debian security team is now covering testing
<mIgUeL_sAn> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<brophat> bieb when i foward an html content email it does not get sent as html content. where can I set that?
<bieb> hmmmm
<arbrown> PingFloyd: Thanks for the info! Didn't know that testing is now being covered by the security team. Lenny is looking pretty appealing at this poin...
<homanj> bruenig: unnecessary files? why do you think that?
<PingFloyd> arbrown: np
<kuja> Is it possible to set GNOME hotkeys?
<brophat> bieb yeah i can't find where email preferences is in opera
<bieb> brophat, let me look
<wolfspirit> frenchy: I think it's built in because I can see/use both CPUs fine
<fnord__> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<brophat> ok thanks bro. i have been looking for awhile haha
<frenchy> wolfspirit: how can i tell if its useing both. /proc/cpuinfo?
<bruenig> homanj, libgaim
<IcemanV9> kuja: system > pref > keyboard shortcuts
<PingFloyd> arbrown: here's their site for testing info http://secure-testing-master.debian.net/
<kuja> Thanks
<wolfspirit> frenchy: the sys monitor program under performance is how I know
<marvin_> hey guys... i've got a prob with sound on my ffawn installation....can anyone help out..
<homanj> bruenig: build-dep gaim installs libgaim?
<frenchy> wolfspirit: gotcha, its working
<bruenig> homanj, maybe, I don't know
<Pelo> !sound | marve
<ubotu> marve: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
* bruenig is tired
* Pelo too 
<arkanabar> marvin_, just ask about your problem, not if we can help.
<homanj> bruenig: you could be right, but i think you are wrong.
<Pelo> arkanabar,  he did ask his problem , he got a replay
<ubuntu_user07> hi all. how can i prevent ubuntu from stretching an image when i set it as my wallpaper?
<homanj> bruenig: i think build-dep gaim installs the packages needed to build gaim/pidgin
<marvin_> sound was working on installation... aplay -l.. shows the card. but i hear nothing.....
<dany3793> how do i move a directory to my /usr/lib directory?
<bruenig> dany3793, mv directory /usr/lib
<homanj> bruenig: then, gaim/pidgin will compile, etc
<Pelo> ubuntu_user07,  right click desktop,  select wallapaper,   just below the wallpaper list ther eis abutton for size
<bruenig> homanj, yes I presume libgaim to be a requirement for gaim
<Jimmy06> hey guys need some help on an install im trying todo
<homanj> bruenig: indeed it is.
<dany3793> bruenig: i tried sudo mv directory /usr/lib and it says it cannot move a directory into the directory..idk
<Pelo> Jimmy06,  give us some specifics please
<homanj> Jimmy06: what are you trying to install?
<ubuntu_user07> if i change the orange is there a way to get it back to default
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<bruenig> dany3793, it shouldn't
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Jimmy06> ubuntu lol
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<dany3793> sorry, bruenig: mv: cannot move `pkgconfig' to a subdirectory of itself, `/usr/lib/pkgconfig'
<Zelda> !usplash
<bieb> brophat??
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<nixternal> at least we got a little bit of a warning
<Jimmy06> i get a cant mount root error
<PriceChild> nixternal, 15 seconds? :)
<brophat> bieb yes
<Zelda> hrm
<frenchy> wolfspirit: do you have any experience setting up a 32 bit firefox in ubuntu x86_64 i want to use the plugins that arent available for 64 bit
<nixternal> ya
<dany3793> ohhh, i see nevermind :)
<bieb> I cant find it either....
<brophat> bieb ok haha
<bieb> are you trying to send the actual html page? or just the link?
<arbrown> PingFloyd: thanks for the link. Was just looking it up.
<brophat> maybe they hard wired it
<PriceChild> nixternal, here's a big one :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<brophat> bieb I am fowarding an email that is html
<yagami> is it possible to use rpm in ubuntu to install rpm packages?
<yagami> or do i always need to convert it through alien?
<Pelo> PriceChild,  quit kicking ppl out , we know hyou have the power
<bieb> brophat.. is it using Opera? or do you have it set to use another email prog?
<yagami> alien gives me this annooying error: Use of uninitialized value in die at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Deb.pm line 487, <GETPERMS> line 46.
<brophat> bieb i am using the opera email client
<Jordan_U> yagami, You need Alien, but even that is not guarenteed to work, use at your own risk
<nixternal> I love how everyone comes back without hostmasks
<Pelo> yagami,   you are better off compiling from source then converting a rpm ,
<PriceChild> nixternal, that's your client afaik
<yagami> yeah, but hwo do i convert rpm to source?
<bieb> ok
<PriceChild> yagami, you can't convert a binary to soruce
<frenchy> wolfspirit: do you have any experience setting up a 32 bit firefox in ubuntu x86_64 i want to use the plugins that arent available for 64 bit
<yagami> the only thing provided for lightscribe labelling is rpm
<nixternal> irssi doing that? here come the hostnames now
<nixternal> probably so, something with the stupid sync and how it does /who
<brophat> bieb i think there is usually a preference for sending out email as html or text or both
<Jimmy06> is there a string i have to enter to get SATA support
<yagami> yeah, but its still possible to use rpm natively on ubuntu provided that its got the dependencies right?
<Pelo> yagami,  you do not convert rpm to source,   you get the source from the site,  sites are obligated to provide the source code,  usualy as a tar.gz file
<brophat> bieb but i have not been able to find that perference option in opera.
<KevinOman> ok I have a bit of a problem, while trying to get rid of the beryl-manader.desktop icon in the tray I broke beryl, now I cannot move my wondows around to do anything, how do I revert back to the gtk window manager
<Pelo> yagami,  you cannot use rpm natively on ubuntu,   deb are native to ubuntu not rpm , rpm are for red hat
<nixternal> PriceChild: here we go again
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nixternal> haha
<brophat> bieb seems as if they hardwired it to send email as text only
<PriceChild> !traffic
<bieb> yeah thats what I was looking for too
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<danny3793> how do i move an entire directories contents to another directory through terminal?
* Pelo hates trying to do support in a spliltting channel 
* Pelo hates trying to do support in a spliltting channel 
<Pelo> yagami,  you cannot use rpm natively on ubuntu,   deb are native to ubuntu not rpm , rpm are for red hat
<Pelo> yagami,  you cannot use rpm natively on ubuntu,   deb are native to ubuntu not rpm , rpm are for red hat
<Pelo> yagami,  you cannot use rpm natively on ubuntu,   deb are native to ubuntu not rpm , rpm are for red hat
<Pelo> yagami,  you cannot use rpm natively on ubuntu,   deb are native to ubuntu not rpm , rpm are for red hat
<Pelo> yagami,  you cannot use rpm natively on ubuntu,   deb are native to ubuntu not rpm , rpm are for red hat
<nerdbo1> anyone know how to use hdd
<nerdbo1> says i need owner
<PriceChild> Pelo, please don't
* Pelo will get a word in edgewise even if it gets hjm kicked
<Jordan_U> danny3793, cp -r
<yagami> lol, Pelo heard it the first time :)
<seth> is gmome-look.org down?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Pelo> seth,  try it again in a few hours
<Jimmy06> ok i need help installing ubuntu im not a novice just dont understand my error ?
<danny3793> Jordam_U: so i type sudo cp -r directory /dire/ctory?
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Jordan_U> seth, Looks like it, there is always art.gnome.org :)
<Pelo> Jimmy06,  you'll need todo better at explaining your problem , and you are hardly a novice this is at least your second install
<danny3793> What is with ALLL these people quitting and joining?
<Pntkl> ?
<nerdbo1> anyone feel like giving me a hand
<The|Navigator> Didnt you see, theyre fixing up the servers
<Jimmy06> i use Fedora core alot
<crdlb> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nerdbo1> netsplit
<Jimmy06> :-)
<seth> yeah but i was trying to get the os x icon set anybody got any links for it? besides gmome-look.org?
<Pelo> danny3793,  there servers are undergoing maintenance , it causes splits in the network
<ubuntu_user07> is there an easy way to restore the default ubuntu orange if i change it when i changed my wallpaper?
<The|Navigator> dmwaters has 4 major rotation servers to upgrade.
<danny3793> confusing..lol
<PriceChild> seth, yeah.... its as default in one of those distributions... whats it called.... OSX? :)
<nerdbo1> hello?
<Pelo> ubuntu_user07,   menu > system > prefs > themes  : select human
<Jimmy06> on install i get this error "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)
<PriceChild> seth, afaik you won't find the "real" set anywhere but there
<brophat> bieb take an  html content email that you have recieved and click foward and see if it comes up as html or just text.
<nerdbo1> pricechild, hi
<linux__> hi
<Pelo> Jimmy06,  use the alternate intall cd
<seth> where can i get a os x icon set for gmome anybody got any clues, gnome-look.org is the only place i know of that has the set
<kestri> what entry to i need to make in menu.lst to boot off my master hard drive with Windows XP on the 2nd ide cable in grub???
<bieb> ok
<Jimmy06> why ? i have a 64bit CPU
<kestri> do*
<Fezzler> After 3 days trying, I finally have samba installed on my Ubuntu 7 box and my Vista Box sees the path/files
<ubuntu_user07> that didn't work. it just changed my theme
<Jimmy06> so i donwloaded the 64bit version
<Pelo> seth,  just wait until it comes back
<linux__> why gaim can't play QQ ?
<Fezzler> Several issues exist, but at least having them see each other is a start
<Pelo> Jimmy06,  use the 32 bit version , you wonT' have any flash issues
<crdlb> ubuntu_user07: you want to restore the default wallpaper?
<Jimmy06> crap more downloading
<seth> okay I guess i will just wait out for gnome-look.org to get back up
<Fezzler> any samba gurus here?
<ubuntu_user07> crdlb: when you go to change background it says "desktop color" i want it back to the default
<nerdbo1> does anyone know i am here
<Pelo> kestri,  just move the windows entry to the top of the list
<vbabiy> Hey guys can someone take a look  at this problem i am having with my nic http://vbabiy.mine.nu:8080/bandwidthError.html
<danny3793> cp -r is not working, im trying to copy some stuff to /usr/share/man/man3, but using sudo cp -r man/man3 /usr/share/man/man3 is not working..
<Pelo> kestri,  move all the lines
<kestri> there is none since the drive was disconnected during the ubuntu install
<Pelo> vbabiy, how about you give us the short version here
<Jordan_U>  danny3793 Not working in what way?
<Pelo> kesha,  ah
<seth> Hey I got my got my ubuntu cd's in the mail a couple of days ago and some stickers, that made me very happy, anybody else get there cds in the mail yet?
<Pelo> kestri,   pm ?
<Tito_2> someone has compiled Diva video editor on Ubuntu Feisty?
<Bree> o.o
<danny3793> Jordan_U: nope its saying this : cp: omitting directory `man/man3'
<kestri> im sorry? what is pm?
<The|Navigator> PM: Private message
<LadyNikon> private message
<vbabiy> Pelo: well i have gigabyte but it sure is not acting like it is
<kestri> oh
<danny3793> Jordan_U: i need to copy about 30+ files from one directory to another using Terminal
<seth> is there anyway to filter-out the people who join and leave, i dont want that to show up
<kestri> sure. but you need to guide me through this :)
<kestri> im new to irc
<homanj> seth: depending on your irc client, you can hide the /part messages
<Jimmy06> double click his name lol
<PingFloyd> seth: that comes down to your irc client
<seth> i am on gaim
<The|Navigator> I'm hiding join AND part.
<Fezzler> soon my Ubuntu will be a simple files server/back-up server on my home network serving a iMac G5; Vista Home; iMac OS9; XP and others.  Cool!
<Jordan_U> danny3793, You could also do cp /directory/with/files/* directory/to/put/them/in
<homanj> seth: there is a plugin to do that
<Tito_2> use xchat
<danny3793> Jordan_U: kk i will try that :P
<Pelo> vbabiy, stop all traffic and then try www.dslreport.com
<seth> can u hit me up with a link to that plugin?
<vbabiy> Pelo: well this is for local network
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<danny3793> Jordan_U: ok i think that one worked, the files are now in there, thank you :D
<Pelo> vbabiy, I dont, have a test for local network sorry
<ubuntu_user07> so noone knows how to restore default desktop colors?
<seth> how do i get pidgin for ubuntu?
<vbabiy> well my test was to transfer 16 gigs
<majnoon> a gen question does .deb files have any compression ??
<zili> hi Pelo
<vbabiy> and it didnt seem like gigabyte, did you see the site
<Fezzler> vbabiy: using samba?
<danny3793> where should i go if im having a problem compiling something through terminal? its an SH file and its saying theres something in the file when there really isnt...
<vbabiy> Fezzler: explain
<Pelo> hello zili
<homanj> danny3793: what are you trying to complie?
<homanj> compile*
<Fezzler> vbabiy: www.samba.org
<IcemanV9> ubuntu_user07: yes, you can .. just select the "human" in the theme (system > pref > theme)
<vbabiy> Fezzler: i know what it is this is a windows computer
<homanj> seth: it should be included by default
<homanj> seth: in the plugins menu. i think
<ubuntu_user07> iceman i did do that but it still did not change it when i right lcicked and went to change my background
<danny3793> homanj: stratagus, when i try to run the autogen.sh file, its having a problem with the line "#!/bin/sh" in the file, the error is "bash: ./autogen.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory", sadly they have no support in their channel..
<boow> anyone have problems with xine-ui on feisty 64 bit
<vbabiy> that i am pulling files from
<seth> see-yaa guys
<IcemanV9> ubuntu_user07: background is for background only
<totallinuxbeginn> i am trying to play ioquake3 on ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn and i get the error "./ioquake3.i386: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" what should I do? I can't find the file anywhere on the internet...
<Jordan_U> danny3793, May be a bashism ( in Edgy+ /bin/sh == dash ) try changing it to /bin/bash
<homanj> danny3793: hmm, i dont think i can be of much help.
<ubuntu_user07> iceman i know i ant it back to default is that possible or will i have to have written downthe he code
<homanj> danny3793: any tutorials on their website?
<Jordan_U> danny3793, What program is this?
<IcemanV9> totallinuxbeginn: can you find it on your box? slocate libopenal.so.0
<danny3793> Jordan_U: alrighty ill try that :P, homanj: yeah but they dont have any support for the error, ive check both their bug tracker, and the other thing they have, Jordan_U: its for a game engine called stratagus
<boow> totallinuxbeginn, install openal with synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<totallinuxbeginn> boow: how do i do that?
<totallinuxbeginn> iceman: i'll try
<Jordan_U> !info stratagus | danny3793
<ubotu> danny3793: stratagus: realtime strategy game for Unix and X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-9.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 563 kB, installed size 1328 kB
<Jordan_U> danny3793, No need to compile at all :)
<totallinuxbeginn> iceman: typing that command got me a blank line...  nothing happened
<danny3793> Jordan_U: there is no bash folder being included: just #!/bin/sh, its an sh directory, yeah i know i can get the binary, but im wanting to get a bit of learning in here ;)
<dr_willis> actually with most 'command' you type - returning nothing  = success :) most of the time.
<rpdillon> linuxbeginner: or simply type "sudo apt-get install openal" on the command line
<boow> sudo apt-get install libopenal0a in the terminal
<IcemanV9> totallinuxbeginn: well, it might be not installed then. do what boow just said .. install openal (sudo aptitude install libopenal0)
<bishop> wondering if someone could help me out.  i have a 7.04 install @ home that has a beagle magnifying glass up near the clock.  the 7.04 install on my laptop does not have it
<totallinuxbeginn> it said setting up and exited
<bishop> what package is that?  (and yes i have beagle installed)
<totallinuxbeginn> ok now i have an error asking for pak0.pk3 but i can fix that
<totallinuxbeginn> thanks for the help...
<Jordan_U> danny3793, Many stupid programmers assume that /bin/sh is going to be bash when they know they actually want bash, and not anything else. Any sane person would ask for what they need, /bin/bash , but alas they don't, for no good reason at all and in Edgy+ /bin/sh is symlinked to a different shell, "dash" so try changing any reference to /bin/sh to /bin/bash :)
<Fezzler> why does Vista PC see ubuntu box on network and mounts folder via samba, but Ubuntu sees Vista box but asks for user id and password?
<Fezzler> Is ubuntu looking for user and password of Vista box or Ubuntu box?
<j1tters> hey all question.  anyone successfully setup dual monitor with a matrox g550? mergedfb doesnt seem to work.. any ideas. i followed the walkthroug for dual monitors on the ubuntu site..
<bishop> Fezzler, cause u have permissions wrong in vista
<danny3793> Jordan_U: alright lemme try that, thanks for the tip, ;)
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, Of Vista box
<j1tters> one monitor works but second is black.
<Fezzler> bishop: Where do I correct that?  In smb.conf file, samba, on Vista box?
<danny3793> Jordan_U: now its saying "bash: ./autogen.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory" :S
<bishop> Fezzler, vista
<PingFloyd> danny3793: try whereis bash
<bishop> ugg.  i have added every panel applet i can.  i still cannot get the <shift F12> to search
<Pupeno> My notebook is writting the fn keys when in Ubuntu. That is, I press some keys, and numbers are written instead. But on the login screen (uhm) and on the real terminals (ctrl-alt-f1), it doesn't happen. This started to happen when I unplugged the computer and moved to the living room. Any ideas?
<danny3793> PingFloyd: lol, WHERE IS WALDO, anyhow it came back with "bash: /bin/bash /etc/bash.bashrc /usr/share/man/man1/bash.1.gz"
<Fezzler> bishop:  I see, right click on target folder Security>Add
<PingFloyd> danny3793: is your /bin/sh properly symlinked to /bin/bash?
<danny3793> PingFloyd: how do i check?
<darwin> Should I get Automatix?
<PingFloyd> danny3793: ls -l /bin/bsh
<PingFloyd> danny3793: ls -l /bin/sh
<homanj> boo automatix
<Pupeno> I mean, gdb, not uhm.
<boow> automatix is a bad word here
<Madpilot> darwin, only if you want to take an unreasonably high risk of breaking things
<Fezzler> Bishop: Can I delete what is there as it isn't working?  [Everyone; root(Unix Group\root); root(SERVER\root)
<tin_nqn> hello people. I have a question about  gtklp
<danny3793> Sorry for the spam in advance...
<darwin> Madpilot: What about easyubuntu?
<IcemanV9> !automatix | darwin
<ubotu> darwin: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<tin_nqn> the tab "file" doesn't appear
<j1tters> that a no on dual head setup? anyone know if there is a room for mergedfb?
<DShepherd> i have a hp dv9000 hp laptop.  I want to find out info about my camera. lspci should help right?
<danny3793> "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 700560 2007-04-10 19:32 /bin/bash" "daniel@Daniel:~/Desktop/stratagus-2.2.4$ ls -l /bin/shl" "rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-05-11 22:52 /bin/sh -> dash"
<Pupeno> No one knows? this is driving me crazy, my notebook is un-usable.
<rpdillon> I'm actually mainly here to help folks, but s long as Im around, anyone have had luck dual-booting macbook with Ubuntu and BootCamp?  Mainly a Linux dude, but just bought a macbook for fun, thought I might try
<Madpilot> darwin, it's got a slightly better rep, but I'm not sure it's actually still being developed.
<danny3793> Pupeno: your keyboard is most likely setup wrong, when booting your computer, press ESC when it starts to load GRUB,go into recovery, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reconfigure your keyboard
<PingFloyd> danny3793: sudo ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<IcemanV9> on my good old dapper box, is there a way to find what is the _date_ that it had been installed??
<homanj> rpdillon: let me see if a buddy of mine with a macbook used bootcamp to install linux
<darwin> Anyone know what's up with the Medibuntu repositories?
<Pupeno> danny3793: why isn't then the log-in screen (gdb) working properly?
<danny3793> PingFloyd: new error lol..."Ln: creating symbolic link `/bin/sh' to `/bin/bash': File exists"
<dmb> hey, any of you know if dell is selling machines with ubuntu on them yet?
<boow> i just got libdvdcss from there
<PingFloyd> danny3793: rm the link first
<danny3793> Pupeno: what do you mean isnt working properly?
<homanj> dmb: details were released today
<dmb> homanj: where?
<rpdillon> cool thanks
<Pupeno> danny3793: I mean "is".
<Pupeno> danny3793: the login screen (gdb) is working properly.
<danny3793> PingFloyd: what do you mean by rm the link?
<homanj> dmb: http://jeremy.linuxquestions.org/2007/05/18/dell-announces-the-models-for-ubuntu/
<Pupeno> danny3793: and this started to happen without resetting X11.
<PingFloyd> danny3793: rm /bin/sh
<boow> i like feisty except i'm having problems with xine-ui it crashes gnome
<danny3793> Pupeno: go to System -> Prefs -> Keyboard, i believe
<PingFloyd> danny3793: then do that ln line I gave you
<Hor|zon> gdb? you mean gdm >.>
<rpdillon> pupenu: if you restart X, you get the same thing?
<Hor|zon> gdb is a debug program
<Pupeno> danny3793: everything is correct there. I changed it and changed back.
<homanj> rpdillon: sorry, i guess he hasn't installed linux on his macbook.
<deebul> i don't have sound on my ubuntu. please help.
<dmb> is there a room for just ubuntu discussion and not support?
<rpdillon> homanj: cool , thanks for checking
<Pelo> dmb, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pupeno> rpdillon: yes. I restarted the computer several times.
<Hor|zon> #ubuntu-offtopic or something
<boow> deebul, whats your sound card
<ubuntu> ok i get a freeze error at my grub loading screen.... I have re-installed grub and it didnt fix it. Does anyone have any suggestions
<Pupeno> s/gdb/gdm/
<deebul> realtek, i think
<wastrel> #!/bin/bash^M  seems wrong
<funkja> After my moniter has been idle for a certian amount of time it goes black (not the screen saver - it's power save or something) and this is annoying when watching videos. I checked the power management menu but it says Never for "put display to sleep when idle" - is there anywhere else that would control this?
<danny3793> PingFloyd: ok seems to have worked, now do i put the #! /bin/sh back inside of my file? i renamed it to #! /bin/bash
<PingFloyd> danny3793: yeah
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danny3793> wastrel: what do you mean wrong, lol...i dont know why its adding the ^M theres nothing in there, no space, nothing after the bash or sh
<Brade1> wen i was using the 7.04 live cd
<boow> deebul, do lsmod do you have a bunch of snd_* modules loaded
<homanj> rpdillon: np.
<PingFloyd> danny3793: anything that uses /bin/sh as it's shebang line will now use bash instead of dash like you want
<Brade1> after bout 20mins of inactivty
<wastrel> danny3793:  that's a windows linefeed
<fabiosarts> hi
<Brade1> it froze on me
<Brade1> hi
<homanj> dmb: there is #ubuntu-offtopic. #ubuntu is a support channel.
<PingFloyd> wastrel: carriage return
<vbabiy> hey guys what does this error mean: cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<vbabiy> 7048: protocol negotiation failed
<vbabiy> SMB connection failed
<dmb> ah
<dmb> thanks
<wastrel> okey dokey
<fabiosarts> i have a problem with damn 2.6.20 kernel with my nvidia gforce4 mx 440
<PingFloyd> wastrel: he probably edited with nano
<wastrel> nano does that?
<danny3793> PingFloyd: same error still...damn...
<PingFloyd> wastrel: nano tends to put CRs at the end of every line by default
<Pupeno> Evidently it's something of the Gnome config, but I don't know what.
<wastrel> how interesting
<Pelo> g'night folks
<PingFloyd> wastrel: also will do that to lines it wraps
<deebul> i have 10 snd modules listed
<rpdillon> you have to use nano with the -w option to avoid that
<PingFloyd> wastrel: that's something to watch out for about nano
<danny3793> PingFloyd: i havent edited it with Nano, but i have checked it with GEdit, and ive made sure nothing was in there that doesnt look like it needs to be
<peepsalot> has anyone here printed google maps from firefox in Ubuntu?
<boow> is the volume turned up
<PingFloyd> danny3793: maybe gedit does that also, I'm not sure about with that one
<peepsalot> it crashes every time i try
<PingFloyd> danny3793: see how it looks in vim
<danny3793> PingFloyd: how do i fix it? vim?
<wastrel> peepsalot:  i have, works fine, used the "print" link on the map page.
<deebul> vol is turned up
<fabiosarts> i can't install any NVIDIA drivers :(
<PingFloyd> danny3793: then you'll truly see what is in there
<wastrel> dos2unix
<PingFloyd> danny3793: if you're not used to vim, I would recommend using vim-gtk
<danny3793> PingFloyd: what is vim :P
<zili> how can i update my ubuntu 7.04 .please
<peepsalot> wastrel, it actually prints for me, but firefox crashes none the less
<deebul> i am a linux newbie
<homanj> danny3793: text editor
<homanj> similar to nano
<homanj> kinda, sorta
<danny3793> nevermind, getting it through package manager :P
<boow> the only thing i can think of is your output is set to digital out instead of analog
<PingFloyd> danny3793: vim is VI improved,  a VI like text editor
<Pupeno> solved. It was numlock.
<peepsalot> wastrel, i'm surprised it work, the other day I would print, it would crash and print a page of black, wasting all my ink
<oldude67> so do you think the next version of ubuntu will be more laptop friendly??
<homanj> oldude67: what are you having problems with?
<boow> see if you can set it to analog with alsamixer
<homanj> oldude67: i am on a laptop and having zero problems
<peepsalot> wastrel, do you think if my printer drivers are not correctly set up, that could cause these problems?
<peepsalot> it prints ok for some things...
<deebul> hoe do i do that?
<driz> anyone have an SB450 sound card that works on feisty?  ):
<driz> :)
<wastrel> i dunno, maybe firefox is just crashy
<fabiosarts> who have an nvidia?
<IcemanV9> oldude67: what kind of problem do you have with your laptop?? wifi? sound? resolution?
<danny3793> how do i use vim? just vim filename in terminal?
<boow> open terminal type alsamixer use arrows
<oldude67> homanj: well im going to purchase a new laptop and i want to make sure it loads as easy as it did on my home pc
<deebul> i believe it's set to analog already
<peepsalot> firefox is so crashy that i cry
<danny3793> nevermind, i got it :P
<RoC_MM> on a fresh install of Feisty, I've used the restricted drivers manager to "enable" the nvidia driver (128mb card) I also enabled desktop effects, but when I watch "top" and move my windows and they wobbly I see a lot of CPU activity.  Shouldn't I see no CPU activity because the graphics card is handling it?
<Zelda> get opera
<homanj> oldude67: i think you shouldnt have any problems. wifi might be one problem though.
<IcemanV9> oldude67: bring your livecd and test it out
<zili> how can i update my ubuntu feisy 7.04?
<boow> the m key mute unmutes sound or changes a setting in alsamixer
<homanj> oldude67: but, i can't say for sure for any laptop
* hitmanWilly growls at opera
<peepsalot> Zelda, does flash 9 work in Opera linux?
<homanj> zili: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<homanj> or the update manager in the system menu
<IcemanV9> zili: in the terminal, sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude upgrade
<danny3793> PingFloyd: nah, i dont see any little extras in there, perhaps its the way the #! /bin/sh is written?
<rpdillon> RoC_MM: how much cpu activity?
<oldude67> homanj: well i know that there is problems with ati and some wireless cards...was just wondering if they were going to something that the new version was going to help correct?
<RoC_MM> Up to 60% on my P4 1.8Ghz. rpdillon
<homanj> IcemanV9: whats the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<PingFloyd> danny3793: what's the output from ls -l /bin/sh
<hitmanWilly> oldude67: that's the manufacturers fault, not ubuntu's
<andrewbabcock> sound completely stopped working
<wafflepox> grrr
<homanj> oldude67: well, amd/ati is planning to release open source drivers. i think wifi support is pretty good, depends on the card.
<IcemanV9> homanj: aptitude tracks its dependencies pretty good.
<zili> could you give me good update sources websits to me ,i am in china
<rpdillon> RoC_MM: if you type "glxinfo | less" nwar the top you should see whether it has "Direct Rendering" or not
<wafflepox> does anyone keep a log of this channel?
<danny3793> PingFloyd: says its linked with bash "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2007-05-18 23:47 /bin/sh -> /bin/bash"
<homanj> oldude67: like hitmanWilly said, not ubuntu's fault.
<wafflepox> someone sent me a link yesterday and I can't find it
<PingFloyd> danny3793: that looks right
<homanj> IcemanV9: i see. never quite haven gotten the difference, thanks.
<Fezzler> finally have Ubuntu and Vista HP sharing folders
<rpdillon> RoC_MM: if it says "no", some more work needs to be done to enable your graphics card under X
<oldude67> IcemanV9: good idea on taking live cd with me...thanks
<hitmanWilly> its not the job of an os distributor to hack together drivers with no company support
<homanj> oldude67: yes, that is a good idea.
<RoC_MM> It says yes rpdillon
<rpdillon> hmm
<Sam_> hey
<hitmanWilly> s/company/manufacturer
<RoC_MM> X.org and compiz.real go up from essentially 0%
<danny3793> well, let me try and compile without autogen.sh :P, hopefully i dont need it lol
<Sam_> anoyne good with dovecot, i just downloaded and insatlled it, but the server wont start, is there something special i have to do first to make server start
<zili> my xmms can't play mp3 ,why ?how can i get plugs for it ?
<boow> I hate compiling in ubuntu
<IcemanV9> zili: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ ... there is china in the list
<oldude67> hitmanwilly: ya the os isnt responsible for manufactures, but could try to work with them as well...
<gh0zt> sup?
<wafflepox> SUP
<IcemanV9> s/in/on
<boow> finding all those dev packages are murder
<danny3793> boow: for me its alot simpler on Ubuntu than Windows, I had all of my libraries, everything, windows still didnt want to compile anything, boy did that piss me off lmao
<zili> thanks
<Fezzler> Ubuntu on an old 1.2 Athlon will be a sweet file server.  Serving up some boss MP3 as a test - sweet
<eden> danny3793: haha
<boow> yea
<wastrel> boow:  apt-get build-dep foo
<driz> hey
<PanzerMKZ> I got ubuntu on a dual 500 cel
<driz> DOES ANYBODY HAVE AN SB450 WITH SOUND WORKING ON FEISTY?
<PanzerMKZ> it is a sweet file server
<boow> thats all lol
<Sam_> nyone
<driz> :)
<boow> damn
<driz> sb450
<driz> yes
<Sam_> know the dovecot imap/pop3 server??
<driz> it's the sound card
<Fezzler> Panzer: you using it that way too?
<driz> or chipset, or whatever
<PanzerMKZ> yea
<driz> yes, that's right
<driz> i'm talkin to you
<PanzerMKZ> 360gig
<fabiosarts> what alsa version have ubuntu 7.04
<Fezzler> Panzer: how'd you set it up
<fabiosarts> ?
<gh0zt> I'll soon find out
<PanzerMKZ> dapper server
<rpdillon> RoC_MM: you don't need compiz with nVidia since they implement their own version of that.  I haven't used Beryl, etc. in Feisty so I can't give you more detail on Feisty, but that is how it was on Edgy
<PanzerMKZ> boot from a 18gig scsi
<zili> why the xmms can't play with mp3 in ubuntu 7.04
<boow> do all reltek sound chip use the same alsa module
<PanzerMKZ> another 18gig for space
<SmSpillaz> !loco
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<driz> fabio, feisty has alsa 1.0.13-3ubuntu1
<driz> sound worked fine in edgy
<PanzerMKZ> and then a 320
<Fezzler> Panzer: I got Ubuntu up and running on the original 20 gig but the 200 gig is going in as slave this weekend
<IcemanV9> zili: plugin is not installed to play mp3?
<PanzerMKZ> right now only 100base card
<hydan> i've got an error message:"E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 46 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<PanzerMKZ> cool
<RoC_MM> rpdillon, I enabled "Desktop Effects" directly from Feisty's System menu...I haven't done Beryl....I'm fairly impressed with it + the Restricted Drivers manager though, I'm just puzzled at the CPU usage.
<PanzerMKZ> I got the bios limit
<PanzerMKZ> so I have to deal with that
<driz> i cant' have desktop effects (;
<zili> how can i get the plugs ?
<Fezzler> Panzer: How are you having the two computers talk to each other
<hydan> RoC_MM, how are you measuring your cpu speed?
<danny3793> HA! it works!
<wafflepox> zili: search in synaptic for xmms, then find anything in there with mp3
<boow> zili, apt-get install audacious
<rpdillon> RoC_MM: Sorry I don't know more, I can run over to my Feisty nvidia machine and check it out.  I'm on my Mac ATM
<PanzerMKZ> right now that box serves four windows boxen
<PanzerMKZ> samba
<danny3793> PingFloyd: thanks for helpin me switch it off dash :), now its time to learn :D
<wastrel> samba
<Fezzler> Panzer: May I ask a few samba questions
<IcemanV9> hydan: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste your source list
<PingFloyd> danny3793: np
<jsizzle> why would you put your OS on the smaller of two drives? aren't larger capacity drives faster due to higher data density? plus buffer/cache? seems silly, but I like my boxes to run fast
<boow> xmms is outdated use audacious
<RoC_MM> rpdillon, what Mac do you have...does it run ubuntu?
<PanzerMKZ> cause the computer can't handle the big drive til in boots in the os
<IcemanV9> zili: i don't use xmms to play mp3 .. cannot help ya with that
<vbabiy> Hey is there any way i can find out if i have full gigabyte support on my network card?
<PanzerMKZ> and the speed don't matter
* dwight is DShepherd... 
<dwight> did anyone answer me.. i got disconnected..
<PanzerMKZ> you can ask those samba ?'s
<rpdillon> RoC_MM: I just bought a macbook, I'm going to be putting Xubuntu (or maybe Kubuntu) on it this weekend - the BootCamp factor is what I don't know about yet.  Its a MacBook 13.3" 2.0GHz Core 2 Duo
<zili> but i have install w32codecs for the system
<jsizzle> then invest $20 in an ide controller
<chjunior> crdlb, I use gentoo, but I really like the "dark" theme in ubuntu, do you know how to get it?
<PanzerMKZ> why
<dwight> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21512/ -- is my camera listed here?
<zili> what you use with mp3
<PanzerMKZ> I got a perfectly good setup
<PanzerMKZ> for free
<boow> zili, install audacious
<hydan> i'm trying to install berylhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21514/
<RoC_MM> Cool.
<zili> i will try
<hydan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21514/
<hydan> there we go
<PanzerMKZ> now when I get the new stuff up then I won't have that issue
<jsizzle> so did I, I got an imac g3 500mhz w/512mb for $0 but I'm still gonna upgrade the hard drive to one with a 16mb cache to get all the speed I can out of it
<PanzerMKZ> 1TB file server will be nice
<Fezzler> Panzer: First, I agree with you, as a file server on a home network, I don't think speed is an issue
<IcemanV9> zili: default music player, rhythmbox ... however, install audacious as boow just said
<jsizzle> for $50 it's a cheap enough upgrade
<dwight> hydan: what does your /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<zili> it is the sam with xmms,can't play mp3
<jsizzle> is audacious any relation to audacity?
<driz> ok so
<driz> as i was saying
<PanzerMKZ> Fezzler: what question did you have
<driz> my sb450 sound card does not work on feisty, but it worked on edgy
<driz> so, if anyone wants to make it magically work, i will obviously perform sexual favors on you.
<PanzerMKZ> the box just sits there sharing files and folding
<hydan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21515/
<PanzerMKZ> load average stays at 2
* jsizzle hopes driz is a chick
<boow> apt-get install libmad
<PanzerMKZ> prob no
<driz> haha
<jsizzle> otherwise yuck
<PanzerMKZ> prob not rather
<driz> yes
<driz> i am a very hot girl.
<dwight> hydan: remove the word wget... its on the last line...
<BlackRayne> My computer restarts after I pick my keyboard layout in the Ubuntu installer
<driz> please help me, you sexy smart men.
<Fezzler> Panzer: Right now I'm getting to a folder with music on my Vista box.
* drizgrl bats her eyelashes
<PanzerMKZ> yea
<IcemanV9> hydan: remove the last line :)
<peepsalot> lol
<dwight> hydan: better yet.. remove the whole line
<PanzerMKZ> right like I believe that for a sec
<the_giver> hi
<Fezzler> Panzer: I can click on song and play with Amarok.  But "Authorization Dialog" pops up
<the_giver> what are the known issues with ubuntu 64
<hydan> IcemanV9, dwight, don't i need that line if i'm going to be downloading beryl?
<PanzerMKZ> I don't touch vista with a pole
<PanzerMKZ> there is supposed to be issues with it and samba on linux
* hitmanWilly does to beat it to death
<Fezzler> Panzer: Looking for user name and password.  I can cancel.  But is something configured wrong?
<narfs> PanzerMKZ: how about with a stick instead?  ...sorry.
<BlackRayne> My computer restarts after I pick my keyboard layout in the Ubuntu installer. Any idea what the issue is?
<jsizzle> driz: sb450 eh.. is that all the info you know about the sound card?
<drizgrl> jsizzle, if you google "sb450 ubuntu" you'll see a bunch of identical bug reports
<drizgrl> mine is the same
<IcemanV9> hydan: you suppose to add apt-key once, then you're all set
<dwight> hydan: you just need to paste that command on the cli
<drizgrl> i don't see any solutions even though some of them are marked as "solved"
<dwight> hydan: not in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fezzler> Panzer:  Thanks.  My Q are mostly Vista-related
<drizgrl> i have been waiting and praying for an alsa update :)
<PanzerMKZ> well have you setup the user pass on samba?
<the_giver> anyone here use ubuntu 64-bit
<drizgrl> since i'm a girl, i am helpless!
<zabin> the_giver: i have before
<jsizzle> drizgrl: is it a problem with the kernel module? maybe compiling latest kernel would fix it?
<wastrel> samba gives me a headache
<dwight> drizgrl: was there? cause  I am too ...
<boow> im using 64 bit now
<the_giver> what are the known problems with 64 bit
<zabin> the_giver: google is your friend lol
<jsizzle> the_giver: it's 32 more bits than most :)
<drizgrl> i don't know if it's a problem with a kernel module
<drizgrl> because i'm a helpless girl
<rpdillon> The_Giver: issues with flash on firefox.  I just install a 32 bit FF in my ~ and run that when I need flash
<PanzerMKZ> I would like to use 64bit with a server
<Fezzler> Panzer: How about this.  Why when I click Network Ubuntu sees COMP1 COMP2 and WORKGROUP.  If I click on WORKGROUP, is repeats COMP1 COMP2? Seems redundant
<jsizzle> drizgrl: give me a sec, I need to read the bug reports, bbiab
<rpdillon> The_Giver: also, some win32codecs with mplayer, if you need those
<hydan> thanks dwight and IcemanV9  :)
<boow> the only problem i have so far it the xine-ui crashes gnome so i unistalled it ill just use totem
<PanzerMKZ> Fezzler: that I don't know
<dwight> hydan: kool
<PanzerMKZ> my server is a guiless box
<Fezzler> Panzer: Vista works with samba.  SMall regedit needed
<drizgrl> thanks, jsizzle
<drizgrl> you are a sexy hot man
<jsizzle> drizgrl: if you have a url to a bug report showing your prob that would help
<PanzerMKZ> ok
<drizgrl> *wink wink*
<IcemanV9> hydan: enjoy the Ubuntu :)
<drizgrl> ok, one moment
<the_giver> hmm
<PanzerMKZ> drizgrl: you tease
<the_giver> rpdillon, any way to get around the second problem
<drizgrl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415821&page=7
<zabin> the_giver: wine the 32 bit of windows firefox
<hydan> IcemanV9, WILL DO!!! :)
<boow> zili, you get mp3's to play
* hydan IS EXCITED!!!
<the_giver> hmm =(
<drizgrl> i've tried all the tricks recommended in there...at one point, i did get the mixer to show the alleged correct devices, and i even had sound on bootup (the startup sound at the login screen)
<drizgrl> but after that, the system would hang on any sound
<rpdillon> The_Giver: I do a 32 bit chroot and symlink apps from inside of it to my 64 bit desktop.  Deep down its a pain in the ass tho - so I'm not sure I'd recommend it.  32 bit is easier
<the_giver> what are the advantages.. do you guys really notice the diff?
<eden> 64 bits is twice as good right?
<PanzerMKZ> eden: what are you trying to do?
<dr_willis> the_giver,  for most common users - thers not a lot to gain by using 64bit
<rpdillon> The_Giver: I don't notice a diff but I always think "Damn it, I bought a 64 bit processor, I might as well use all 64 bits!"  Hehe - its kind of silly.
<drizgrl> 64 bit is useless
<drizgrl> for me :)
<dr_willis> Now perhaps if you were doing some major # crunching. or other  heavy tasks.. perhaps it may be worth while.
<boow> a slight speed increase almost not noticeable
<eden> Um... trying to sequence DNA I guess. That's what Apple uses in their speed advertisements
<rpdillon> The biggest advantage for 64 bit is if you need to address more than 2GB RAM per process...then it's killer
<zili> i am downloading the audacious,if it is usfull
<dr_willis> Folding@home scores. :)
<PanzerMKZ> well what if you got more then 4gig ram
<eden> 2 gigs of ram out to be enough for anyone.
<rpdillon> eden: lol
<PanzerMKZ> forget you then
<drizgrl> out to be?
<the_giver> hmm
<jsizzle> drizgrl: someone on there reported fixing the problem by doing a kernel compile
<drizgrl> dude
<PanzerMKZ> I just bought a board that supports 16 gig of ram
<eden> nah.. I don't have a 64 bit machine and I understand there's not really any reason to buy on at this point.
<drizgrl> i haven't compiled a linux kernel in years
<boow> zili, i hope you getting it from ubuntu repos
<jsizzle> drizgrl: I can help you compile if you need
<drizgrl> since i ran slackware back in what...1994 probably
<drizgrl> i don't even remember how
<dr_willis> drizgrl,  neither have I
<drizgrl> i am a freebsd guy
<drizgrl> er
<drizgrl> girl
<drizgrl> !
<IcemanV9> zili: sudo aptitude install audacious is what you use?
* drizgrl bats her eyelashes
<rpdillon> Its not bad - Debian has some helpful tools to make it easy
<jsizzle> drizgrl: make a channel and I'll join it so I don't have to grep all this other chat to help you
* PanzerMKZ laughs at drizgrl/driz
<drizgrl> well i have 2.6.20-15-generic
<drizgrl> unless there is a package with a newer kernel, i'm not inclined to stray from generic stuff
<drizgrl> ok, you sexy beast
<eden> when you compile the kernel, its all about 'make menuconfig'
<bluefox83> how do i restore the icons on my desktop? mine seem to be missing and right clicking does nothing
<the_giver> so 64 bit is meh
<drizgrl> ok
<drizgrl> i am in #youmakesexytime
<dr_willis> the_giver,  give it another year.
<lunaz> where's the best place to get help w/ ndiswrapper?
<eden> bluefox83: your icons should be in the folder '/usr/home/<yourUsename>/Desktop
<rpdillon> bluefox83: sounds like your desktop manager crashed (nautilus in Gnome)
<IcemanV9> !ndiswrapper | lunaz
<ubotu> lunaz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<the_giver> lol i cant stand the thought of wasting cpu pwr! =(
<drizgrl> its important that i get my sound working so that i may watch porn
<zili> it is a software ,not a plug,i have install is but can play mp3
<bluefox83> rpdillon, so i just need to restart nautilus?
<jxxxt> lunaz: ubuntu forums search <topic>
<homanj> lunaz: whatcha using ndiswrapper for?\
<boow> I just install 64 bit for the hell of it I don't have or need 4 gigs of ram
<drizgrl> i remember doing make menuconfig
<drizgrl> and make dep
<drizgrl> and lilo
<drizgrl> that was a long time ago
<PanzerMKZ> well it is not bad to have it
<zili> the same with xmms and rhybmbox
<lunaz> i did try that, and i followed the directions, but it still dont work
<PanzerMKZ> 64bit then
<rpdillon> bluefox83: try it and see =)  Just an idea...that usually will help
<drizgrl> back when i thought linux was cool
<PanzerMKZ> drigrl no pron ok
<drizgrl> ok
<jsizzle> drizgrl: it's grub now, not lilo
<the_giver> wait... what is this 64 bit thing and reference to ram???
<drizgrl> aye
<eden> make clean, make menuconfig, make dep, make, make install....
<drizgrl> eden, sounds identical to the old way
<bluefox83> rpdillon, worked!
<PanzerMKZ> most of it is the old way
<drizgrl> the question is
<PanzerMKZ> just somethings have changed
<jsizzle> drizgrl: I have a script I wrote to compile on ubuntu I could send you for reference
<drizgrl> where do i obtain this "kernel" you speak of
<eden> I know grub is supposed to be 'easier' but it seems just as complicated to me as lilo.
<zili> what is the matter ?
<drizgrl> sure, please send it to my email address
<drizgrl> it is david049@hotmail.com
<drizgrl> david is my nickname.  i am a girl, though.
<rpdillon> The_Giver: 32 bit linux has a problem addressing more than 2GB of RAM per process - this is not a limitation for "normal" uses.  I do some work with clustering that needs it tho, so 64 is quite nice
<drizgrl> thank you for your help
<zabin> drizgrl: bullshit
<bluefox83> rpdillon, thanks for the help :)
<zabin> lol
<drizgrl> :)
<hitmanWilly> you can always make it into a deb, should auto set up grub that way
<the_giver> i only have 2gb of ram =(
<andrewbabcock> i need help with my sound
<rpdillon> bluefox83: np
<andrewbabcock> its gone
<boow> zili try apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<zili> icemanV9:help me please
<jsizzle> drizgrl: no prob. I'll be expecting nude pictures of you of course :)
<rpdillon> The_Giver: not a problem then, eh? =)
<eden> They should upgrade linux to be able to address 8 gigs of ram on a 32 bit machine, like the good operating systems like Windows 2000 Advanced Server.
<drizgrl> problem is
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<drizgrl> if i upgrade this manually
<drizgrl> won't auto update piss it off at a later time?
<zili> ok try
<jsizzle> drizgrl: my script works with auto update and apt and all that shit
<lunaz> i'm using it for belkin wireless usb adapter: f5d7050. i've gotten it working on this computer but having trouble w the new one.
<drizgrl> cool
<PanzerMKZ> eden the work around that allows doze to address 4+gig is nasty
<PriceChild> !ohmy | jsizzle
<ubotu> jsizzle: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<drizgrl> ok let me level with you
<drizgrl> i am very lazy
<drizgrl> and a male
<drizgrl> and i just felt like bitching about my sound not working
<drizgrl> oh, and my name is david
<rpdillon> eden: it is a *per process* limitation, not the whole OS
<boow> zili, your using feisty are you
<lunaz> the light goes on for short time during boot then turns off.
<drizgrl> :P
<lunaz> i have a wireless ooption in system>networking
<PanzerMKZ> eden: research PAE
<jsizzle> drizgrl: I don't really care, I'll still send the script if you want
<rpdillon> So if you have *one process* (like one single application) that needs more than 2GB RAM, 64 bit can help
<drizgrl> haha
<drizgrl> thanks dude
<nalioth> drizgrl: join #ubuntu-offtopic for all that   :)
<drizgrl> can you send it to driz@driz.org ?
<zili> what is the meaning /
<eden> rpdillion: Oh, cool. Thanks!
<rpdillon> eden: np
<jsizzle> drizgrl: yeah it's on the way
<drizgrl> good deal
<drizgrl> if you need freebsd help, i'm your man ;)
<eden> PanzerMKZ: ok
<drizgrl> er woman
<the_giver> rpdillon, even if you only have 2 gigs?
<zili> i can play mp3 before ,but can't today
<jsizzle> drizgrl: it even downloads the kernel source with wget, it's halfway decent script even if I did write it
<linux__> my speakers are quiet on this new motherboard, is there a way to make it really loud?  I got PCM and master all the way up
<drizgrl> sounds like it will enable me to be lazy, so i am in favor of it
<PanzerMKZ> eden: and there are other issues with PAE anyway
<rpdillon> The_Giver: if you only have 2 GB, then you can't address more than that anyway, so don't worry about it.  I'm mainly mentioning it because its interesting, not because it is a limitation for normal users
<PanzerMKZ> 64bit is better
<zili> boow,i can do nothing for it
<the_giver> lol
<the_giver> k
<boow> reinstall
<eden> I got a weird X bug.. it crashes randomly sometime. Anyone know how to read the X.log? This is the error:
<the_giver> hmm i dont get what the use of 64 bits would be for lets say.. vista ..
<eden> Backtrace:
<eden> 0: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x81) [0x80c5d91] 
<eden> 1: [0xffffe420] 
<eden> 2: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(ProcChangeProperty+0x45) [0x809e6a5] 
<eden> 3: /usr/X11R6/bin/X [0x8142531] 
<eden> 4: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(Dispatch+0x19f) [0x808c61f] 
<eden> 5: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(main+0x495) [0x8074785] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-181-105-185.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !paste | eden
<ubotu> eden: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alsa> hey , umm running ubuntu 7.4 , PHP5 , APACHE2 ,
<drizgrl> wow
<drizgrl> this dude's name is alsa
<zabin> !paste eden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste eden - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boow> yea eden
<drizgrl> maybe he can fix my sound ;)
<Waddledee> Hey, I uninstalled a game, but the icon's still in the Applications -> Games menu, even after a reboot.  I tried right-clicking, but no delete option was given.  How do I get rid of this broken button?
<alsa> hey , umm running ubuntu 7.4 , PHP5 , APACHE2 ,  every time i open a .php file  !it asks me to save/open with some thing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-67-181-105-185.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<zili> the totem movie player say Audio codec 'MPEG 2 Layer 3 CBR' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<boow> zili, apt-get install totem-xine
<lunaz> i posted my problem here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2681446#post2681446
<alsa> boow, any experience with php & apache configuration
<eden> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21517/
<eden> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21517/
<boow> nope
<eden> I am having a crashing bug in X windows, it crashes randomly. Here is the backtrace from my X log.
<zili> what is totem-xine
<Waddledee> ...never mind, I figured it out.
<zili> but on this tip for realplayer 10
<rqm> Hello, hello, yes I'm here to ask for help in a fuzzy and totally non-organized fashion.  Why is my swap behaving different after upgrade?
<eden> sorry about not using the pastebin.. I haven't sent out logs over IRC in a while.
<rqm> before in dapper, it used to be 80% in use all the time, now it never goes past 5%
<drizgrl> hey eden
<jsizzle> drizgrl: let me know how it works for ya
<PriceChild> No problem eden
<drizgrl> how's your GARDEN
<drizgrl> hahahaha!
<drizgrl> thanks, jbizzle
<PriceChild> !offtopic | drizgrl
<Fezzler> Once I have samba "seeing" all the computers\folders on my home network, I can then MAP to those folder as network drives on the client desktops, right?
<rqm> now means after feisty upgrade
<drizgrl> btw, sizzle, don't call your scripts crappy
<ubotu> drizgrl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eden> drizgrl: It's a place of pleasure and delight.
<drizgrl> if they weren't useful, we wouldn't be having this conversation.  be nice to yourself.  :)
<darius_> I've compiled a kernel module for my webcam.  It works via insmod but how do get modprobe to find it?  I put it in /lib/modules/<mykernel>/kernel/drivers but it isn't picked up by modprobe.
<PanzerMKZ> Fezzler: yea
<zili> boow ,i wish you can come to my house to see it ,hehe !
<alsa> hey , umm running ubuntu 7.4 , PHP5 , APACHE2 ,  every time i open a .php file  !it asks me to save/open with some thing
<alsa> any one got an idea if what configuration is missing between php & apache ?
<rpdillon> rqm: your *swap* was 80% in use?  That's not good
<darius_> What's the proper way to install a new kernel module?
<rqm> rpdillon: why? unused swap is a waste isn't it?
<jsizzle> drizgrl: my scripts work but I'm sure there are easier/better ways to write them but I haven't been scripting for long :(
<zili> oh my god ! god help me !!
<TakeOut{u}> modprobe module ?
<zabin> rqm: that means your out of ram
<PanzerMKZ> rqm: how much ram?
<boow> zili try googling ubuntu restricted formats that should help
<rpdillon> rqm: in general, if you touch swap, it is a bad thing.  It there mainly as a safety buffer.
<drizgrl> maybe i can help you with them
<Fezzler> Panzer: Are there security issues if I don't have samba set up right or does my cable modem, software firewalls and security software take care of that before samba
<drizgrl> they look fine
<zili> but i can play mp3 before
<rqm> rpdillon: findning out ram...
<drizgrl> you just need some basic exit status checks
<IcemanV9> zili: did you update something today that may broke xmms??
<darius_> modprobe module will load a known module, not install it for future loading
<PanzerMKZ> fezzler; you ain't going to be dumping the samba traffic on the web
<TakeOut{u}> Fezzler, you shouldn't have to worry about samba going on the internets
<zili> no hve
<rqm> rpdillon: Mem:        223752     214416       9336          0       3004      74044
<zabin> zili: do apt-cache search mp3 and download a library for that if there is oneim not sure if there is.....
<jsizzle> drizgrl: I was also thinking about making the kernel version a variable so I could change it easily when a new kernel comes out
<drizgrl> that'd take a few seconds
<zabin> zili: i think it should work by default
<jsizzle> drizgrl: but I haven't figured that stuff out yet
<PanzerMKZ> rqm: just type free
<rqm> rpdillon: i didm that was the output, ok so ubuntu is slower now, what can i do?
<drizgrl> just define it at the top of the file
<Fezzler> I'm not worries about going out (VPN?) but rather samba creating a hole I don't know about letting folks in?
<rpdillon> rqm: yeah, you have low ram.  Anyway, don't sweat it, using less is good. =)
<drizgrl> KERNEL=2.6.21.1
<rpdillon> rqm: ah
<drizgrl> and then put $KERNEL in the spots of the file you used to put 2.6.21.1
<rqm> rpdillon: ok i know my ram is low but
<rqm> rpdillon: i know it can do better
<jsizzle> drizgrl: do I have to export KERNEL?
<rqm> rpdillon: it did better in dapper
<drizgrl> well
<drizgrl> i never think about that
<zili> the default player can't do with it ,i install xmms,but it is the same ,i install audacious .but it is the same too
<drizgrl> i always export ;)
<PanzerMKZ> rqm: if you hit swap then stuff slows done
<jsizzle> drizgrl: or just define it?
<PanzerMKZ> down
<boow> zili, try sudo apt-get install libmad0
<drizgrl> although no, you don't
<rpdillon> rqm: if it is slower now, it is probably because some more intensive ram processes are accessing more frequently (like beagle, for example)
<drizgrl> because i just looked, and you only reference it in that one script, so you don't need to export it
<IcemanV9> zili: plugin is missing .. install libmad0 (what boow just said)
<rqm> rpdillon: ok how do i kill beagle for good?
<rpdillon> rqm: I can't say for sure, but getting another stick of ram might help, or you can try seeing whats using it and kill off unecessary processes
<rqm> rpdillon: maybe locate as well
<zili> ok try
<drizgrl> ok i'm just going to run your scripts
<drizgrl> because i don't care about this box
<jsizzle> drizgrl: I also wouldn't mind combining it into one script, maybe with a yes/no to start the compile after menuconfig
<rpdillon> rqm: I just made beagle up - you should check to see whats using it and remove that
<drizgrl> you can do that using the "read" command
<big_area> \leave
<rqm> rpdillon: thanks thanks, i'll try to find out whats hugging my box
<PanzerMKZ> rqm: why not buy more ram?
<Rappermas> hmmm, so this i weird...the graphical tool for restricted drivers doesn't work in feisty
<rqm> rpdillon: old pc, not worth it, trying to get the best out of it
<PanzerMKZ> rqm; free ram upgrade?
<Rappermas> is it just for prettiness, but it's still done through tarballs?
<rqm> rpdillon: free?
<rpdillon> rqm: I didn't ask that - I figured you wouldn't have come here if you wanted to buy more ram.  =)
<Daemonik> I have this controller card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816132004     Do I use "software RAID" like mentioned in this guide: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html or should I be going about this differently?
<PanzerMKZ> rqm: I asked
<PanzerMKZ> rqm: what kinda ram?
<rpdillon> No offense Panzer =)
<nomad111> hey all any idea when pidgin will be available in synaptic
<PanzerMKZ> yea I know
<PanzerMKZ> just want to help
<rqm> rpdillon: sorry i don't know about kinds of ram, not ddr
<rqm> rpdillon: not modern , that i know
<PanzerMKZ> rqm: PM me if you find out. I could ship you some
<Madpilot> nomad111, with Gusty's release, probably. November
<oldude67> rqm: what type of pc is it?
<rqm> rpdillon: all the way to mexico? don't bother, you have been real nice already :)
<PanzerMKZ> rqm: prob using SD ram
<nomad111> so for now i can only build and install source
<boow> sdram yuck
<PanzerMKZ> boow: it works great for a file server
<boow> my old packardbell use simms
<PanzerMKZ> boow: that is old
<vikzx86> How do i add ubuntu to the list in Grub?
<lunaz> is there a wireless support channel?
<PanzerMKZ> Companion has 384 of good old sdram
<zili> i get libmad0 and libmad0-dev ,no effect too
<PanzerMKZ> PC100 is overkill
<IcemanV9> boow: WOW. that IS old!
<boow> zili your system is broken you might need to reinstall
<zili> oh ,i don't think so
<PanzerMKZ> well folks it has been fun
<jsizzle> my old g3 imac takes pc133, for some reason it's more expensive for 512 of that then it is for the new stuff
<zili> it's a good day ,yes ?
<IcemanV9> zili: if it worked before, then you did something that broke xmms ... try to remember what you did past day or two
<PanzerMKZ> maybe when I get unlazy I will ask my e1000 driver quesion
<boow> I can play mp3's flac aac oggs wma all with no w32codecs
<PanzerMKZ> jsizzle: yea cause the new stuff is new
<datrigg> does anyone know how to re-initialize the updater?
<oldude67> my old 1.4 athlon, takes 133 and just keeps right on going...
<vikzx86> How do i add ubuntu to the list in Grub?
<PanzerMKZ> jsizzle: hate to tease but someone handed me a 1gig stick of PC133
<non|linear> how can i log the terminal output when trying to compliel and install sound drivers (terminal runs out of room)
<dr_willis> non|linear,  commandyarun > log.txt
<non|linear> right on, thnx :P
<dr_willis> bash FUNdamentals. :)
<zili> maybe restriction to mp3 ,thanks !everyone ,i will listen it in XP
<boow> vikzx86, just look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<non|linear> dr_willis: ooops, will that just log for the session, and can i put any path for the txt file?
<non|linear> dang
<vikzx86> boow, What should i add to the file>
<vikzx86> ?
<boow> is it blank or what
<IcemanV9> vikzx86: good resource on the grub --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<drizgrl> hey john
<boow> vikzx86, you want to boot ubuntu  from another linux distro
<drizgrl> i just sent you a new script
<jsizzle> drizgrl: cool, I'll check it out
<drizgrl> i didn't add any sanity checks to it...that definitely should happen
<drizgrl> i combined the two scripts and added a sample yes/no thing
<drizgrl> i did it in a lame quick way, but it should work
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<drizgrl> thank you for helping me
<rqm> rpdillon: can I PM you?
<vikzx86> boow, I have installed Fedora, There in no ubuntu in the list of grub.. Can you please paste your config file.
<lunaz> ?
<atrus> bash doesn't tab-complete .flv files for totem/xine. how would I add it?
<Cavallek> hi
<rqm> Who wants to take a look at my ram stick? Er don't look me like that, i'm serious... I want to know what kind of ram it is...
<jsizzle> drizgrl: no prob, thanks for the help with my script, I guess sanity checks will be my next shell scripting journey
<Cavallek> what prog. I should use for connecting to VPN ?
<TakeOut{u}> rqm
<jimwhimpey> How can I share a directory via smb via the command line?
<TakeOut{u}> got a picture
<boow> vikzx86, mount your ubuntu partition copy the ubuntu entry from you /boot/grub/menu.lst to fedora's grub menu.lst
<tritium> Cavallek: have you tried vpnc?
<Cavallek> no
<Cavallek> will try it
<tritium> Cavallek: it works well, in place of Cisco's vpnclient
<jsizzle> rqm: got windows? if so download Everest home edition, it'll tell you the length of the guys wang that made it :)
<Ed101> hi
<TakeOut{u}> lol
<drizgrl> jsizzle, it's easy to add them.  you just add something like "if [ $0 != 0 ]  ; then exit "Error occurred" fi
<rqm> TakeOut{u}: I'm serious, this ram what kind is it? can you tell by the looks?
<Cavallek> what should I use to connect to openvpn ?
<drizgrl> the cleaner way is to break it out into a function so you can easily use it for each command without redoing the whole if statement
<Ed101> just installed edubuntu, LTSP works like a charm!
<jsizzle> rqm: everest home edition will tell you everything about your ram
<ubuntu_user07> i seem to be having trouble with java based chat it seems to be gapplet is using alot of RAM
<boow> vikzx86, ill be back with a link you can look at my grub entry for ubuntu
<rqm> ok then, nobody wants to take a look of it, got the camera and every thing... everest being, windows only, rigth?
<yanger> I was testing the installation of ubuntu fiesty (using the alternative install cd) in vmplayer, and it stalled on "Configuring console-setup" ... any way to figure out why?
<boow> vikzx86, http://pastebin.ca/496290
<Cavallek> tritium, I need to connect to openvpn. Is vpnc ok then ?
<boow> it will be different for yours
<tritium> Cavallek: not to sure, but I believe so.  Read the description (apt-cache show vpnc)
<boow> vikzx86, thats just an example
<boow> well im out bye
<Cavallek> tritium, thanks! IS there any GUI tool for this ?
<tritium> Cavallek: yes, the synaptic package manager
<Cavallek> tritium, I mean for vpnc :)
<tritium> (under System->Administration)
<tritium> Cavallek: lol, no, there's not a gui for vpnc.  Sorry...
<Cavallek> np ;)
<Cavallek> thanks!
<j1tters> anyone in here or know anyone that has successfully set up dual monitors with a matrox g550?
<j1tters> i'm f'n stumped.
<Boje> moin
<j1tters> shrug. shame. i actually liked this os. but wont stay with only one monitor.
<felipe__> Hello. does the gaming forum has an irc channerl?
<tritium> j1tters: if you had a working xorg.conf from another distro, use it with ubuntu
<j1tters> i dont.
<j1tters> came from xp.
<tritium> j1tters: two monitors is certainly possible (I use it with ati)
<j1tters> yes i know. if i apparently get a diff card.
<tritium> It's trivial with nvidia as well.  I'm unfamiliar with how it's done with matrox, but probably similar
<j1tters> i went through the three main ways. from the ubuntu site. none worked.
<j1tters> not qute sure why its so difficult with a dual head card.
<linux__alien> i moved the Gnome System tray to the bottom of the screen and by mistake i deleted the other toolbar which displays a list of minimized items. Now how do i get it back again
<tritium> j1tters: not sure what to suggest.  If I had matrox hardware, I'd try it out to help you
<j1tters> tis ok. just figured one of you might have seen an obscure site or link. i've searched for most of the eve.
<tritium> j1tters: which display driver are you using?  mga?
<j1tters> yeh.
<IcemanV9> linux__alien: right-click on the panel to add window list back
<tritium> I suppose "man mga" doesn't turn up much info, j1tters ?
<j1tters> none
<tritium> I see it says that the second head is supported...
<j1tters> mergedfb .. main display works. second is black.
<j1tters> xinerama TOTALLY crashes the system
<tritium> j1tters: did you read the bit about mga_hal?
<j1tters> yeh. but for some reason the few things i've seen about the g550 says to stay away from it. i found a 1 page thing in the ubuntu forums where they got it to sorta work but not with xorg. a much older version
<kestri> I have a NTFS sata drive that I used for storage in Windows. Is there anyway I can access the files in it while in Ubuntu???
<Samurai_Dan> yes
<Samurai_Dan> SAMBA
<tritium> j1tters: yeah, it says that's for the 400 series.
<j1tters> yeh
<tritium> not sure what to say, buddy...
<Samurai_Dan> Kestri_ samba is the program you use
<Samurai_Dan> but you have o use it over a network
<tritium> Good luck, j1tters!  See you around, hopefully...
<j1tters> search ntfs and ubuntu. there is a great article on exactly how to access that volume.
<Samurai_Dan> if you are dual booting then you will have to look into FAQs about mounting NTFS under Ubuntu
<kestri> there is no way of accessing it on my local machine?
<rikstah> Samurai_Dan, wrong, there is a kernel linux ntfs driver and there is ntfs3g for write support in linux kestri
<kestri> coll
<kestri> cool* :)
<Samurai_Dan> he didn't clarify if he was over a network or local
<rikstah> Samurai_Dan, true, i just read it properly :P
<Samurai_Dan> lol
<DShepherd> ah... hp, intergrated cameras.. and drivers.. my nightmare...
<ytoox> does aybody know how to make emerald work with beryl after installing compcomm? I can't get it to work, help please.
<bluefox83> is there a way to add an NFS Share to the Places listings?
<DShepherd> how do you start beryl?
<DShepherd> ytoox, ^
<ytoox> DShepperd: with the command here
<ytoox> http://dev.beryl-project.org/~cyberorg/suse/31/31/
<DShepherd> bluefox83, bookmark it?
<bluefox83> DShepherd, do what now? since when can you bookmark a directory?
<ytoox> DShepperd: but I also use beryl and because compcomm is not that stable yet I want to stick with beryl. The problem is that emerald does not work with beryl anymore
<theDtTvB2> Hello, I am compiling kopete on Ubuntu 7.04, and it gave me an error, saying that `/usr/include/linux/videodev.h:708: error: '__s64' does not name a type` what should I do?
<ytoox> DShepperd: after installing compcomm
<DShepherd> bluefox83, in nautilus.... there's a bookmark menu.. try that and see if if works..
<rikstah> theDtTvB2, turn off webcam support in the ./configure script
<DShepherd> ytoox, use beryl-manager.. it works for me
<bluefox83> DShepherd, holly crap :O
<DShepherd> bluefox83, ;-)
<lure> 
<ytoox> DShepherd: I am using it already and when I switch to emerald and beryl I get nothing
<theDtTvB2> Uhh.... How, I don't see any options that allow me to do that.
<DShepherd> ytoox, oh.. well ask in #ubuntu-effects.. those guys are smart.. they might be able to help you
<ytoox> ok
<ytoox> thnx
<Broccoly_> any ideas how i can maximize X windows via a command line?
<rikstah> theDtTvB2, ./configure --help there is an option
<rikstah> i have seen it
<curiogeo> hi there
<curiogeo> I have a segmentation fault (core dump) that keeps coming back when I run dpkg --configure -a
<lure> 
<linux__alien>  can someone here tell me a good chm viewer to be used in gnome?
<lure> ?
<linux__alien> gnochm has some serious bugs which makes it tough to be used
<rikstah> linux__alien, i've only used xchm but it's not a gnome app
<DShepherd> how do i see the user list in xchat?
<macd> !jp | lure
<ubotu> lure:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<lure>   error
<Madpilot> DShepherd, real xchat should have the userlist up the righthand side. xchat-gnome has some useless popup thing.
<Samurai_Dan> !jp |lure
<curiogeo> it says couldn't rebuild package cache
<Samurai_Dan> lol
<lure>   
<lucky_> is there a way to see what version my nvidia module is?
<macd> !cn | lure
<ubotu> lure: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<rikstah> lucky_, run dmesg
<DShepherd> Madpilot, it says its xchat..
<macd> I cant tell :(
<lure>  ?
<DShepherd> Madpilot, brb
<Madpilot> DShepherd, Help->About says says xchat?
<IcemanV9> !ko | lure
<ubotu> lure: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<lure>    
<lure> 
<Madpilot> DShepherd, Help->About says says xchat?
<lure>  ?
<lucky_> i'm trying to rollback to a previous version of the nvidia drivers but whenever i try i get an API mismatch error
<Madpilot> lure, English here, please.
<DShepherd> Madpilot, yeah.. there was an option that was set to user list resizable... by default...
<mrigns> 
<Samurai_Dan> ok guys good night
<DShepherd> Madpilot, just took it off..
<ziroday> !jp | mrigns
<ubotu> mrigns:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Madpilot> DShepherd, it's not just minimized against the righthand side or something dumb, is it?
<mrigns> ziroday: i was joking -.-
<DShepherd> Madpilot, ^
<ziroday> mrigns: rite sorry just came lol
<Madpilot> DShepherd, and you've got a userlist now?
<IcemanV9> lure: #ubuntu-ko
<Broccoly_> any ideas how i can maximize X windows via a command line?
<lure>   
<DShepherd> Madpilot, yup
<ziroday> Broccoly_: why?
<ziroday> !ko | lure
<ubotu> lure: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Madpilot> DShepherd, odd. I'd heard that xchat in Feisty had some strange config changes, but my .xchat2 dates all the way back to Breezy and is heavily customized, anyway.
<IcemanV9> anyone speaks korean? please tell lure to join #ubuntu-ko :/
<Broccoly_> ziroday: so I can script to have something open maximized on startup
<DShepherd> Madpilot, oh ok
<ziroday> Broccoly_: oh right dunno sorry
<crdlb> !info wmctrl | Broccoly_
<ubotu> broccoly_: wmctrl: control an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (feisty), package size 20 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Madpilot> DShepherd, one disadvantage of having a much-updated install - some of my config options are not the most current. Ah well.
<kestri> after unmounting a partition after using ntfs-config it no longer shows up in the program.
<DShepherd> Madpilot, that's how it is..
<crdlb> Broccoly_: you could also just use devils pie with metacity for window matching
<lure> 
<lure> ok
<IcemanV9> #ubuntu-ko
<Madpilot> lure, /join #ubuntu-ko
<kestri> how do i get it to show up again?
<lure> ok
<jughead> How do I control which process start at boot time?  I noticed when I rebooted the other day that services are running that I do not need/want.  I use KDM, but when I shutdown KDM and GDM both have to stop.  I also installed tremulous (a first person shooter) and when I shutdown it says something like "stopping tremulous dedicated server."  I don't run a tremulous server so I don't need that running in the background
<lure> good
<Madpilot> jughead, you sure you didn't install the 'tremulous-server' package as well?
<Broccoly_> crdlb: devils pie?
<lure> 
<jughead> Madpilot, I probably did
<IcemanV9> lure: #ubuntu-ko,    .
<Madpilot> jughead, just remove it; you don't need it just to play trem
<jughead> k thanks Madpilot
<crdlb> !info devilspie| Broccoly_
<ubotu> broccoly_: devilspie: find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.2-1 (feisty), package size 33 kB, installed size 132 kB
<lure>  
<lure> 
<Madpilot> lure, stop
<mrigns> wtf
<lure> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %lure!*@*]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<kestri> how do I mount to a different name? I don't want to mount to media/New Volume???
<ziroday> her Parmenion
<Parmenion> hey ziroday =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Ed101> yo
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %lure!*@*]  by nixternal
<Parmenion> currently at the national library at victoria street =)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ziroday> Parmenion: you use singtel instead of starhub??
<IcemanV9> i just translated some of lure's - s/he just babble on and on
<Hamm_sand> anyone here familiar with laptop hardware?
<Hamm_sand> or had a lot of exp w/lappy's?
<nixternal> Hamm_sand: what's up?
<Parmenion> ziroday:  lol, there are a few free wireless networks here
<ziroday> Parmenion: haha lol
<Ed101> doo, Desktop Effects works through Terminal Services in Edubuntu!
<Parmenion> but yes, currently im on the free wireless@sg networks
<ziroday> Parmenion: you know its illegal now
<Parmenion> ziroday: lol, not wireless@sg XD
<kestri> how do I mount to a different name? I don't want to mount to media/New Volume???
<ziroday> Parmenion: i cant seem to find any near me
<Hamm_sand> have you ever had a battery die?  If so what symtoms did you experience when it happened
<housemaster> I have spent a few hours trying to get my wpc54g notebook wifi adapter to work on my toshiba satellite using the latest ubuntu, nothing quite works. not sure if anyone can help, but i could use a hug :(
<Parmenion> its a free service, you just need to sign up
* nixternal points legal and illegal wireless talk should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ziroday> Parmenion: i did but i cant find a network, well not where i live anyway (newton)
<nixternal> Hamm_sand: actually yes I did, and I never remember experiencing any symptoms
<Parmenion> ziroday: check out the libraries, starbucks, macdonalds, coffee bean
<Ed101> I know Atheros work very good
<ziroday> Parmenion: will do thanks, cant wait till its island wide
<Ed101> wifi card
<Hamm_sand> were you able to turn the power on to your laptop w/out a battery in it?
<nixternal> I know most people will say they notice the amount of time they can run on battery diminish prior to death
<IcemanV9> Hamm_sand: it will let you know that it'll shutdown gracefully (my experience)
<nixternal> Hamm_sand: yes
<mIgUeL_sAn> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Hamm_sand> see mine will not power up when plugged in w/out a batt
<Hamm_sand>   :'(
<Hamm_sand> i hope it didn't just die on me
<nixternal> can you have the dead battery in, plugged in, and then power up?
<Ed101> Anyone try LTSP in edubuntu?
<orbin> kestri: make an /etc/fstab entry
<Hamm_sand> nope
<nixternal> ouch
<Sam_> hey can anyone help me with dovecott
<Hamm_sand> i get lights but no power
<Parmenion> anyone knows a decent, minimalist DE/WM other than Enlightenment?
<Sam_> i cant start the service, im in webmin and when i click to start the service it doesnt start
<Parmenion> and, is the fluxbox in the repos the current latest?
<IcemanV9> Parmenion: twm
<Sam_> is this a common pbroblem or why is this happening??
<Parmenion> IcemanV9: in repos? or compile?
<Sam_> also what is better postfix or sendmail??
<IcemanV9> Parmenion: repos (universe)
<Sam_> anyone know??
<orbin> !info fluxbox > Parmenion
<Sam_> or can anyone help, its just not running, its like the server cant run??
<Parmenion> thanks IcemanV9
<housemaster> anyone ever deal with getting a wpc54g v2 to work on a laptop? im having the common problem with it, but none of the guides i googled worked :(
<Lounge> root programs are remembering my password -  how can I disabled that?
<Parmenion> orbin: is the fluxbox in the repos the latest version
<Parmenion> Lounge: theres a 15 min timer
<Lounge> can i be adjusted?
<orbin> Parmenion: ubotu should have sent you the fluxbox version in feisty
<IcemanV9> Parmenion: apt-cache policy fluxbox (it'll tell ya the version and if it is installed or not)
<Parmenion> ah yes, thanks orbin
<orbin> IcemanV9: nice tip, thanks.
<Sam_> so.....
<linux__alien> can someone here tell me a good chm viewer for Gnome?
<Sam_> anoyne know dovecot
<Sam_> the iamp/pop3 server//...
<linux__alien> xchm does not display text properly. No variations at all . Gnochm modifies the contents of the document as such does not even show the next button on screen
<Lounge> i'm sorry - i meant to say; can the 15 minute timer be adjusted?
<Sam_> hey
<tilkz> hey
<tilkz> hows it going guys
<zeroday> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
* housemaster needs a hug
<quio> I just put ubuntu on my d510 laptop.  When I try to connect to my wireless dlink router which works on another xp hard drive which i remove to put another drive in with ubuntu, i cannot connet at all mannualy or by any means.  Any suggestions?
* nixternal hugs housemaster 
<bluefox83> quio, ndiswrapper
<quio> <bluefox83>  What is that
* IcemanV9 says later, y'all
<bluefox83> quio, it's a wireless card driver thingy...you should find some howto's about it...i don't have wireless so i have no idea what to tell you to do...
<LuisGMarine> can someone point me to a guide on installing UT2k4 on AMD64?
<yellow_chicken> is feisty available for ppc (mac g4)? i can't find it on http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<bluefox83> yellow_chicken, google for "ubuntu feisty ppc"
<linux__alien> is it good to install the updates that ubuntu shows . i installed ubuntu 2 days back and ve not upgraded anything as such
<kestri> hi
<yellow_chicken> bluefox83: ah... ok thanks
<Transience> i have a little bit of a problem
<LuisGMarine> UT2004 on linux amd64?
<bluefox83> linux__alien, yes...they fix things so it might be a good idea
<kestri> I figured out how to change to mount point on my NTFS drive in fstab but how do I change the label name???
<Transience> my monitor stops getting signal when i try and boot ubuntu 7 x64
<Transience> i can only get it to boot when i use recovery mode
<Gruelius> Is it possible to use my server for video editing via my pc? like if i can use the processing power somehow
<Transience> does anyone know why this is?
<bluefox83> Transience, probably need to edit your xorg.conf
<Transience> yeah
<Transience> i looked at that
<Transience> and it looks fine to me
<bluefox83> sure your video driver is loaded?
<Transience> i haven't gotten the chance to install one
<Madpilot> linux__alien, any updates Ubuntu shows you are security updates, it's recommended that you keep up to date with them
<bluefox83> i'm assuming that your box is actually booting, but it's getting stuck when loading X >.>
<Transience> no
<Transience> i select ubuntu from the grub loader
<bonick> leave
<linux__alien> Madpilot, Thanks ve installed all of them . Now its up to date
<Transience> and the screen goes black
<elle_mcpherson> can i just use my belkin cd to setup my wireless card on ubuntu?
<Transience> and then the monitor goes into no-signal standby
<Transience> that's it
<bluefox83> oh, sounds like a kernel panic of some sort...
<Transience> the same sort of thing happened when i tried to install it
<ziroday> elle_mcpherson: with ndiswrapper, yes
<Transience> but i changed the res and it worked fine
<elle_mcpherson> where do i get ndiswrapper?
<bluefox83> like grub is pointing someplace for the bootup scripts and they're not there
<Transience> but in xorg
<ziroday> elle_mcpherson: is this the first time youve used linux?
<Transience> all the resolutions are fine
<lucky_> anyone running the 2.6.20-15 kernel with nvidia drivers that has a webcam working
<elle_mcpherson> ya
* nukeslion makes one more attempt at getting ndiswrapper to work and get his laptop connected
<Orborde> Are there any issues with burning CD ISOs onto DVDs? I would think it would be fine.
<bluefox83> lucky_, what kind of webcam?
<ziroday> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ziroday> !madwifi
<orbin> Transience: tried disabling usplash?
<Transience> no
<Transience> what is that?
<ziroday> !wifi | elle_mcpherson
<elle_mcpherson> oh im on wrong site :o
<ubotu> elle_mcpherson: please see above
<kestri> I figured out how to change to mount point on my NTFS drive in fstab but how do I change the label name???
<lucky_> bluefox83, any webcam. i have a logitech communicate that isn't working. i thinks its something to do with the nvidia drivers
<Transience> oh, if it helps
<Transience> i'm using a radeon x700 pro
<bluefox83> lucky_, you are likely wrong, as nvidia drivers and webcam drivers have absolutely nothing in common...
<orbin> Transience: the graphical progress bar etc. you should see when you boot up
<Transience> no
<Transience> i can only boot in safemode
<orbin> try disabling it, even just to rule it out as a cause
<Transience> ok
<Transience> how?
<Transience> ubuntu says my GPU is a PCIe card
<Transience> even though it's a vga card
<Transience> would that be causing problems?
<Transience> sry
<lucky_> bluefox83, i figured that but i am getting an error with DGA which is left out of the new nvidia drivers i believe. that error "appears" to be causing v4l to not work properly
<Transience> agp
<Transience> not vga
<orbin> Transience: @ grub, highlight the normal ubuntu boot option and press e.  select the kernel line, press e again, then at the end, you should see the word 'splash'.  remove it, then boot.
<Transience> ok
<Transience> thanks
<Transience> i'll give it a try
<kestri> How do I change the name of a mounted NTFS volume on my desktop?
<kestri> I can only change the mount point in the fstab file
<bluefox83> lucky_, DGA? i'm not familiar with that in nvidia..and i still have no idea why nvidia drivers would conflict with webcam drivers
<Pin_Stone> to change the name of NTFS volumes, I changed them in windows, and the names changed in Ubuntu to match
<kestri> I was wrong. I don't want to change the label, just the desktop name
<Pin_Stone> (Right click on drive and rename)
<lucky_> bluefox83, i don't believe they are directly affecting them but i think they are affecting v4l which is making the webcam not show up in /dev/video
<Parmenion> ok gentlemen, cheerios, now to eat my lunch
<mIgUeL_sAn> i want to install the apache2 in my ubuntu but i dont know the package name of apache can anyone help me :) thanks
<foo> hmm, if I don't want a service to start up in ubuntu ... I do what I do in debian, for instance, in /etc/rc2.d/ I move S91apache2 to K91apache2 ... right?
<phoenixbyrd> any beryl people out and about?
<phoenixbyrd> got this error (beryl-manager:5721): WARNING **: Beryl caught deadly signal 11
<RAOF> mIgUeL_sAn: "aptitude search apache" will tell you that "apache2" is the package you're after
<ziroday> phoenixbyrd: go to #beryl
<RAOF> phoenixbyrd: You're after #ubuntu-effects
<kestri> there has to be another way of renaming it. I just set another drive to "WinC" using ntfs-config. Unfortunately the other drive no longer shows up in ntfs-config since it thinks im done configuring it
<luckyaba13> can anyone tell me what the the last couple lines look like when they plug in their webcam?
<luckyaba13> last couple lines in dmesg
<kestri> how do I rename this drive icon in ubuntu?
<oldude67> luckyaba13: i have one that works where would i go to find what you are looking for?
<mdkaneda55> anyone in here encode movies to XViD in Fiesty w/ mencoder in here? i'm having some problems... Dapper was the last release i've used, and it worked great on this same machine, now no matter what options specified, it takes nearly 2hrs for a single pass encode (preserving original audio even), and it looks horrible.
<mdkaneda55> thats 2hrs for 20 minutes of video!!!
<yeni> #jogyakarta
<luckyaba13> oldude67: unplug the webcam and then plug it back in. open a terminal and type dmesg
<luckyaba13> oldude67, the last couple lines should say something about usb device
<nukeslion> i dont know why it is working this time and not the 5 other times i tried it, but ndiswrapper is working ^_^ yay
<asdfj> does Ubuntu gutsy have it's own channel here on freenode?
<RAOF> asdfj: #ubuntu+1
<asdfj> thanks
<the_giver> whats up wanksters
<musya> whats a good program to burn iso's with?
<crdlb> musya: just right click on it
<mdkaneda55> musya: in nautilus, u can just right click an iso and select burn, works perfect.... but if ur looking for shnazziness, i like k3b
<musya> k thanks guys
<musya> :D
<pppoe_dude> hi
<pppoe_dude> my touchpad seems to have only basic functionality on my new laptop (only single tap, no scrolling, etc)
<pppoe_dude> where can i start troubleshooting? gsynaptics asks me to install driver or check xorg.conf
<marlon_> \join #ubuntu-es
<marlon_> ups
<oldude67> [115055.646312]  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<oldude67> [115055.815788]  usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<oldude67> [115055.818734]  ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found. (SPCA501 )
<Lounge> is there such thing as a "system restore" in ubuntu?
<oldude67> luckyaba13: get that?
<luckyaba13> olddude67: yep, i am getting the first 2 lines but not the 3rd
<orlo> Lounge -  tar and a backup drive?
<oldude67> luckyaba13: well im running an all intel machine with an intel webcam.
<Lounge> ok i'll look into it
<Tylerofl> does anyone know of any iso producing applications that work in GNOME?
<pppoe_dude> never mind figured it out] 
<luckyaba13> oldude67: for some reason the webcam isn't loading the driver
<mdkaneda55> arg, why in the world do my xvid encodes always drop to 5fps encode speed? its driving me nuts... no matter what software i use.... its getting irritating
<Krumar> hey, has anybody had Totem Movie Player stop making any sounds?
<oldude67> luckyaba13: i cant help ya there....mine was just plug and go...its worked fine so i havent messed with it.
<Krumar> as in won't play any  audio?
<orlo> Tyleeerofl  - xterm and then mkisofs  ?
<luckyaba13> oldude67: for some reason everyone else's just works. my webcam hates me :(
<oldwest> hi there - this is a nutty questions. But I have read help and other info and can't figure out how to add #kubuntu channell to xchat and have it stay. Any suggestions?
<oldude67> luckyaba13: have you googled it?
<mdkaneda55> i got one webby cam that doesnt work and 1 that does.. its hit or miss i guess.
<oldude67> luckyaba13: mine is a older cam, like about 5 years old
<nikusan> My Feisty notebook won't shutdown, it hangs on "will now halt". I've tried adding "apm power_off=1" to /etc/modules and I've tried adding -hP to the shutdown command in /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh. Is there anything else I could try?
<luckyaba13> oldude67: i have tried everything i can think of and some. posted on the forums, googled, even made some stuff up myself to try. lol
<Madpilot> oldwest, Xchat->Network Listing, then Edit, and add #kubuntu under "Channels To Join"
<Tylerofl> orlo thanks
<oldude67> luckyaba13: well then i would just take it out back and shoot it...lmao...:D
<luckyaba13> oldude67: lol, for sure. i was about to until i spoke with a guy earlier that had the exact same one that "ust worked"
<knoppix> hi
<oldude67> luckyaba13: did you see what his said?
<tilkz> hey is anyone here help me set up dovecott imap server
<tilkz> for the mail stuff
<tilkz>  i need help setting that up..
<tilkz> ..z.z.z
<tilkz> okZ
<luckyaba13> oldude67: i didn't but i can only assume its identical to yours
<akinax> I have a problem with Pidgin
<tilkz> very funny akinax
<akinax> libpurple.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tilkz> but i really am having a problem, the server wont start up, i jsut installed it but it wont work it just doesnt start>??
<windfire> libpurple, what is that?
<k1gwb> pidgin
<akinax> windfire: That's the replacement for libgaim
<windfire> why not use libgaim? :) lol
* akinax bawls
<akinax> Pidgin
<IGxMyzt> im getting really tired of ubuntu
<FrankX> hi all, i have kubuntu installed and for some reason my "Start Bar" (K bar?) has disappeared!? it keeps doing it *sometimes* when I boot the pc up. No errors are shown. Has anyone got any ideas how to A) get it back & B) stop it from disappearing in the first place.?
<Catoptromancy> whats wrong with ubuntu?
<Catoptromancy> needs more xfce
<IGxMyzt> i have 2 vid cards
<akinax> :-)
<IGxMyzt> onboard intel and a pci radeon
<IGxMyzt> with the cd i ordered, 7.04
<mojojojo_> After suspending laptop my touchpad doesn't work, how come?
<IGxMyzt> i get an xserver display error, saying no display found
<akinax> so I have a "libpurple.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" error but there is a libpurple.so.0 file
<akinax> It links to the libpurple.so.0.0.0 file
<akinax> That should be ok right?
<Jst_Me> Does anyone know if the fix with alsa and realtek sound have been fixed in Fiesty?
<narfs> mojojojo_: gnomes.. the eeeeevil kind.  or maybe the powerpuff girls are behind it...
<oldwest> hay mad - after adding #kubuntu - how do you save or set it to stay?
<oldude67> luckyaba13: how long have you had the web cam plugged in? and have you rebooted since then?
<RoC_MM> I turned off "Show Desktops on Cube" and now I can't get it back on!
<orlo> libpurple guy   - did you run ldconfig
<akinax> orlo: no
<nrdb> Hi I am setting up a vncserver, how can i enable remote login from the command line ?
<luckyaba13> oldude67: yeah unfortunately
<RoC_MM> nrdb, http://levelsofdetail.kendeeter.com/2006/12/setting_up_a_vnc_server_in_ubu.html
<akinax> orlo: Does that need options?
<orlo> nope
<oldude67> luckyaba13: just a thought.
<akinax> orlo: Did some cache thing
<akinax> same error
<luckyaba13> oldude67; for sure. i'm taking any thought i can get : )
<IGxMyzt> im nearly 100% convinced that windows is better than linux =X
<Wiqid_Klown> hello
<akinax> IGxMyzt: based on?
<Wiqid_Klown> i need some help trying to get frost wire to work.....any help?
<orlo> check /etc/ld.so.conf   and make sure dir that has the libpurple is in it
<IGxMyzt> ubuntu won't work. at all.
<akinax> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<oldude67> luckyaba13: have went to logetechs web site to see if there was any info there?
<FrankX> nearly 100% would probably be 99% - folks who love linux know this ;o)
<Madpilot> IGxMyzt, yes, it's 100% better at getting infected with viruses & spyware :P
<royel> IGxMyzt: I agree with you, we should leave this IRC channel an go to Bill's IRC.. oh wait .. he dont have one!
<IGxMyzt> Madpilot: never had that issue
<k1gwb> Vista is an acronym
<k1gwb> for viruses, intrusion, spyware, trojans, and adware
<Krumar> Hi everyone, I'm having a problem with music on my machine, i'm using Totem Movie player, and i get picture, but no sound, i've tried many different formats and still nothing, anybody have any ideas on what i can do?
<IGxMyzt> and i prefer viruses and spyware over NOT WORKING AT ALL
<IGxMyzt> xserver errors are worse than blue screen
<FrankX> IGxMyzt ... Turn it on! lol
<sean__> hallo
<lethu> IGxMyzt, try specifying your chosen gpu 'sbusid in xorg.conf
<orlo> akinax :  check /etc/ld.so.conf   and make sure dir that has the libpurple is in it
<akinax> IGxMyzt: Oh X errors :)
<akinax> That's nothing :)
<k1gwb> that is one area where linux distros in general are weaker than windows....x.org
<IGxMyzt> i can't stand it
<k1gwb> how about defaulting to a 'safe mode' driver and resolution
<nrdb> RoC_MM: that doesn't seem to say what I need.
<IGxMyzt> k1gwb: how?
<k1gwb> instead of erroring.....it's not 1993 anymore :(
<sean__> hallo, everyone I have some problem with my fstab in Ubuntu feisty, could anyone help me?
<akinax> orlo: Hmm
<akinax> The folder in there has no libs in it at all
<akinax> Are you sure ?
<k1gwb> what do you mean how?  I don't make the OS...I just use it....but Windows can do it so Linux could if it wanted to.
<lethu> IGxMyzt, in other words you should add something like "BusID       "PCI:X:X:X"" where X is your gpu's adress in your xorg.conf's device section
<akinax> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<akinax> IGxMyzt: ^^^^
<royel> couple questions for the pro's.. recently started having some trouble with my server (Ubuntu 6.06) losing access to the network, It's a headless machine so this tends to be annoying as hell for me, I've set up the server in a workstation location to troubleshoot an I noticed.. Stopping my firewall (shorewall) then restarting brings the network up.. there is no indication in any logs or startup that there is any prior issue though.. anyone have any thoughts?
<k1gwb> just use some universal driver at 1024x768 or worse even...better for diagnostics (google) than a command line/lynx
<FrankX> !VNCServer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<k1gwb> I'm not having any problems with it
<k1gwb> but first time a n00b sees "so screens found"...he's going to circuit city to buy V.I.S.T.A. lol
<k1gwb> I have 3 monitors on 3 video cards...with beryl....I figured out x...but a lot have a hard time with it. ;)
<gnomefreak> k1gwb: please stay on topic. if you want to talk about vista join ##windows or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lounge> windows xp was my last straw!
<IGxMyzt> at least windows has good drivers for my radeon =X
<akinax> IGxMyzt: Which Radeon is that?
<k1gwb> I'm not talking about vista.  I'm talking about more widespread adaptation of Ubuntu (BUG #1) , and things that may hinder resolution of that bug!
<IGxMyzt> 9250
<FrankX> My "K-bar" has disappeard how do i get it back?!?
<gnomefreak> k1gwb: it is not support related
<royel> IGxMyzt: your really in the wrong place if all yoy care to do is discuss the pro's an con's.. try another channel
<lethu> IGxMyzt, at least you could try fixing your problem
<IGxMyzt> ive tried like 3 different drivers on ubuntu, the fglrx one is laggy in 3D
<IGxMyzt> the others crash them entirely
<akinax> orlo: are you sure?
<IGxMyzt> im here to fix this, but ive been here about 10 times and nothing's fixed yet
<IGxMyzt> and i have a very short attention span/temper
<Lounge> you're right - this is a  help & support channel for ubuntu
<Sniper> guys how i update the Nvidia Driver to new one
<akinax> IGxMyzt: So don't run 3d then :)
<lethu> IGxMyzt, start reading, that often helps
<akinax> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IGxMyzt> akinax: im a gamer
<Krumar> Hi everyone, I'm having a problem with music on my machine, i'm using Totem Movie player, and i get picture, but no sound, i've tried many different formats and still nothing, and no, it is not muted, anybody have any ideas on what i can do?
<best> yo  sup yall
<akinax> IGxMyzt: Ah
<oldude67> IGxMyzt: or contact ati? for not supplying drivers
<aqua_lotus> :)
<akinax> orlo: Hello ?
<biouser> how do i restart Alsa?
<biouser> or ESD
<biouser> or sound in general?
<best> anybody  know where ahousat is?
<fumanju> hello
<best> it's a village
<Wiqid_Klown> I have my FrostWire installed but when i go to open it nothing happens
<budgieboy> hello
<akinax> Wiqid_Klown: do you have java ?
<budgieboy> can anyone link me to some good themes?
<akinax> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Wiqid_Klown> yeah the updated version of java
<tilkz> hey
<tilkz> anyone
<biouser> ubotu, how do I restart esd?
<tilkz> do you know
<tilkz> how to setup dovecot server
<tilkz> anyone
<tilkz> caues my server wont start
<fumanju> i'm downloading the ISO right now and would like to ask a few questions...
<Madpilot> best, near Bamfield, isn't it?
<akinax> !dovecot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dovecot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<akinax> !info dovecot
<ubotu> Package dovecot does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<budgieboy> thanks
<joe4444> my power just went out for a couple seconds, and after rebooting my computer i was able to log in as usual, but after opening Firefox and restoring my previous session everything (except my mouse) seems to be frozen... i tried Ctl+Alt+Backspace w/ no results, so can i do anything besides a cold boot now?
<biouser> !restart sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart sound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<best> madpilot  lol nope   it's near toffino
<akinax> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<florian> hi @ all
<biouser> I need some simple command line things to restart sound
<Madpilot> best, close enough, given how international this channel is. Join #ubuntu-ca, there's a bunch of Canadians hanging out there
<best> lol    naw i'm  all good
<fumanju> when I install XP, i needed the SATA driver so it would recognize my SATA hdd, will i need something like that to install Ubuntu?
<best> hushba utzick way
<joe4444> is a cold boot my only option?
<best> chuu
<biouser> fumanju, no SATA should recognize auto
<biouser> fumanju, do you also run IDE?
<fumanju> no
<akinax> biouser: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<joe4444> fumanju, worked automatically for me
<gnomefreak> joe4444: yes
<biouser> fumanju, only SATA and no other kind of HDD
<k1gwb> fumaju: worked perfectly for me too, 2 sata drives only
<fumanju> it's not a new comp, but i only got SATA hdd
<gnomefreak> joe4444: its your safest bet atm
<joe4444> gnomefreak, thanks
<joe4444> gnomefreak, is there anything i should do (e.g. hdd scan) after a power outage?
<fumanju> the board is an MSI 865PE Neo2
<fumanju> 3 years old i think
<gnomefreak> joe4444: try rebooting for now
<biouser> hmmm fumanju, I had no problems as long as there is only SATA
<goban> i did sudo apt-get install diveintopython how do i read it?
<biouser> fumanju, you can not install to the SATA?
<fumanju> haven't tried yet, still downloading the ISO
<fumanju> I just wanted to see if I needed one so I can start searching...
<biouser> fumanju, you shouldn't have any problem then
<fumanju> but i will try
<gnomefreak> goban: its installed by default afaik,
<fumanju> thanks for the heads up
<akinax> Anyone knows how to fix library problems ?
<goban> gnomefreak, thanks, where do i find it though
<joe4444> gnomefreak, well i'm just wondering... i'm still kind of new to linux, and i know windows generally runs an automatic hdd scan after "unplanned" reboots
<gnomefreak> goban: im thinking
<Orborde> Did the US archive server just die for somereason??
<Wiqid_Klown> i have installed the latest version of FrostWire and have installed the latest version of Java as well
<fumanju> i actually recently switch from Vista -> OS X...
<gnomefreak> joe4444: ubuntu will on ever 30 boots
<Eleaf> Hi, why is there no pulseaudio jack module in the repos anymore?
<Eleaf> I remember having one there.
<fumanju> but I got the desktop...
<fumanju> also
<akinax> Wiqid_Klown: Run it from the command line to see the errors
<fumanju> so i'm thinking of trying out ubuntu
<jaylau81> i got a error ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP
<jaylau81> anyone can help me ?
<joe4444> gnomefreak, but should i manually run a scan after a power outage?  and if so, how?
<athr3ya> Howdy
<budgieboy> Finally Linux has come to a point in with you don't need windows do run cool games :P
<orlo> akinax - maybe you would get some help if you concentrated on your problem and didn't expect people helping you to wait on you
<athr3ya> < noob who's switched to ubuntu quite recently
<akinax> orlo: I dont'
<gnomefreak> joe4444: i have never had to. after power dies it restarts and maybe X or something else will act differnet a reboot fixes it
<fumanju> also, i'm behind a router and want to try setting up a web/ftp server, anyone have any experience with that?
<akinax> Just the file you told me to look into has a directory that is empty
<jaylau81> i got a error ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP
<akinax> So that doesn't seem right
<budgieboy> I only got Ubuntu since 2 days ago, It's not hard. Although I have had suse v7 and 8
<joe4444> gnomefreak, seems fine after a 2nd reboot... i think firefox just had an issue with restoring the previous session the first time
<athr3ya> did i mention first time linux user?
<biouser> any other ways to restart sound?
<orlo> echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<athr3ya> i need help
<joe4444> for future reference, how can i run a full disk scan?
<royel> couple questions for the pro's.. recently started having some trouble with my server (Ubuntu 6.06) losing access to the network, It's a headless machine so this tends to be annoying as hell for me, I've set up the server in a workstation location to troubleshoot an I noticed.. Stopping my firewall (shorewall) then restarting brings the network up.. there is no indication in any logs or startup that there is any prior issue though.. anyone have any thoughts?
<athr3ya> on everything possible
<gnomefreak> joe4444: more than likely yes
<biouser> akinax, that went without errors but, still no sound
<jaylau81> i got a error ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP
<gnomefreak> who was looking for diveintopyton?
<akinax> orlo: empty
<biouser> akinax, I know if I reboot, I will get sound again
<akinax> biouser: Hmmm not sure
<jaylau81> i got a error ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP
<gnomefreak> goban: try /usr/share/doc/diveintopython    htere
<gnomefreak> there
<goban> gnomefreak, thansk
<gnomefreak> yw
<orlo> how are you able to run anything if you have no   /etc/ld.so.conf
<gnomefreak> goban: or even /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html
<bonick> hi, can someone tell how to set the label of a partition?  I want it to show the label as drive name when I mount in /media
<akinax> orlo: It's there it points to a new file
<akinax> that file has a dir. I looked in it and it's empty
<neo2k> hello
<jaylau81> i got a error ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP
<neo2k> is the no prism54 module in feisty fawn?
<neo2k> there
<jaylau81> i got a error ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP, anyone able to solve this problem ?
<biouser> I guess I will just reboot if there are no elite hackers here who can tell me how to completely restart my sound from the command line
<orlo> what is the full path to the libpurple
<biouser> :(
<athr3ya> Hi guys...i have a problem with installing software...the synaptics software installer gives me an error...tried following instructions on installing via terminal...that doesnt work too
<akinax> /usr/local/lib
<neo2k> i get the error "Module prism54 not found."
<biouser> no elite sound dude?
<biouser> s?
<biouser> or dudettes?
<biouser> How do you restart ESD?
<athr3ya> E: Type '--11:56:52--' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<athr3ya> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<athr3ya> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<athr3ya> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<orlo> you must have all libraries statically compiled in -   okay   add that   /usr/local/lib to the /etc/ld.so.conf  and then run ldconfig
<biouser> oh well, check you guys late
<athr3ya> how do i fix that?
<jaylau81> i got a error ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP, anyone able to solve this problem ?
<biouser> RON PAUL 2008 please......... thank you, goodbye
<fumanju> i'm about to install ubuntu on an 80GB sata hdd, should i partition it?
<budgieboy> wow
<royel> fumanju: if you want, the choice is yours
<budgieboy> AFK
<akinax> orlo: Whoot!
<fumanju> would it be better to partition it or just leave it as one big one?
<akinax> I had to run the ldconfig twwice
<akinax> That worked :)
<orlo> Whoot is good?
<akinax> orlo: Whoooooooooooooot!
<neo2k> no prism54 kernel module in feisty fawn?
<athr3ya> dont mean to be rude...but for christ's sake...could someone HELP ME out please
<akina1> orlo: hello from Pidgin :)
<orlo> i can't believe this is the only shared library on your computer?
<akina1> Must be
<bonick> fumanju, it'd be good if you had a swap partition
<cafuego> athr3ya: You broke /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list, fix it.
<orlo> hi akina1
<royel> fumanju: you'll probably be fine to allow the installer to just use default settings
<athr3ya> cafuego: thanks for noticing...how do i fix it?
<goban> what IDE do you guys recommend for python?
<athr3ya> <<total noob
<akina1> Thank you very much
<sutabi> Is there a way to input the password on the sudo command so it wont promt for it?
<cafuego> athr3ya: Edit it withn a text editor and remove all lines that don't start with 'deb' or 'deb-src'
<fumanju> royel, should that be on another physical hdd? or same drive is fine?
<athr3ya> i tried that...learn it from google =) it says i dont have permission to save the file
<Gamaliel_> HOla!!
<neo2k> I need help! Is there no PRISM54 KERNEL Module in feisty fawn?
<royel> fumanju: should what be?
<fumanju> the swap partition
<Gamaliel_> alguien sabe configurar un servidor DNS bind con ip dinamica
<Gamaliel_> ??
<cafuego> /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/p54/prism54pci.ko
<cafuego> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<royel> fumanju: just allow the installer to use default settings
<Gamaliel_> nadie me contesta hy
<Gamaliel_> ahy
<fumanju> ok, thanks
<royel> athr3ya: edit as sudo
<cafuego> Gamaliel_: dat begrijp ik dus niet. we spreken heir geen spaans.
<athr3ya> royel: i login as sudo -i right?
<wir3> can someone help me set up beryl with and ATI?
<royel> athr3ya: login? no
<cafuego> athr3ya: No, just edit with 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list'
<cafuego> athr3ya: ... in a terminal window.
<athr3ya> aahh
<athr3ya> thank you
<athr3ya> will try it out now
<athr3ya> brb
<mdkaneda55> alright, fixed my problem w/ video encoding i hope... just gonna use lavc instead of xvid, twas reading some message boards about the -ffourcc option to change it to xvid for standalones, all my encodes i tried failed on my standalone, prolly cuz of that.... fingers crossed.... if this works, i'm gonna freak out, lol. 2hrs compared to 10min encode time much improved.
<royel> athr3ya: use a terminal window an open the file: sudo nano <filepath/filename>
<shadowimmage> hey, I'm new to Ubuntu, so I don't know that much. I need help with my wireless networking, since i think there's a problem with my hardware, and I have no Idea how to fix it
<cafuego> athr3ya: valid likes are formed like "deb http://hostname/dir distname section section ..."
<Waddledee> Can someone recommend a torrent client that will meet my needs?  KTorrent doesn't support changing the name of the saved file/directory that I can find; BitTorrent and Bittornado are fine for a single file, but I have dozens I want to prioritize the sharing of; and I had issues with Azureus.
<budgieboy> HELP!
<cafuego> athr3ya: So stuff that doesn't match (like "--11:56:52--") should gio.
<budgieboy> everytime I run configure on something this happens....
<budgieboy> budgieboy@budgieboy-desktop:~/Desktop/gtk-engine-experience-0.10.4$ ./configure
<budgieboy> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<budgieboy> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<budgieboy> checking for gawk... no
<budgieboy> checking for mawk... mawk
<budgieboy> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<budgieboy> checking for gcc... no
<budgieboy> checking for cc... no
<cafuego> !paste > budgieboy
<athr3ya> righto...will check it out cafuego
<budgieboy> checking for cl.exe... no
<budgieboy> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<budgieboy> See `config.log' for more details.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<mdkaneda55> Waddledee: Deluge-torrent is pretty nice, been using that lately. written in python & gtk... ubuntuguide.org has installation instructions, pretty simple
<Gamaliel_> nadie aqui habla espaol que sepa de bind??
<oldude67> !es | Gamaliel
<ubotu> Gamaliel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ziroday> Waddledee i find deluge really good
<cafuego> If you cannot understand documentation, do not try to compile. <heh>
<Waddledee> mdkaneda55, ziroday: all right, I'll look into that.  Thanks!
<Gamaliel_> no ubonu, no ahy nada de ayuda
<Madpilot> ubotu, pastebin > budgieboy
<Gamaliel_> nadie me contesta en esos canaes
<wir3> can help me with beryl
<shadowimmage> someone want to help me with my hardware issues? the network admin thing shows 2 wireless connections, but I only have 1 card, and it looks dead when it's plugged in...
<PriceChild> Gamaliel_, /join #ubuntu-es
<royel> Gamaliel_: no comprende espanol..
<cafuego> Gamaliel_: We speak english, not spanish.
<PriceChild> Don't worry, he's made it :)
<Gamaliel_> sorry
<cafuego> I thgink he's trying to say he's asked there, but nobody could help.
<ziroday> has anyone got U3 to work in linux???
<budgieboy> Ok i'm not sure how to paste bin, here goes.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21521/
<merovingio> seen sabdfl
* cafuego hands merovingio a !
<PriceChild> !build-essential | budgieboy
<ubotu> budgieboy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<budgieboy> thanks Linux!
<merovingio> !seen sabdfl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen sabdfl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> merovingio, please don't :)
<Gamaliel_> encerio nadie habla espaol?
<Artemis3> Gamaliel_, no
<ompaul> !es | Gamaliel_
<ubotu> Gamaliel_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<merovingio> and Ubuntu-ve
<Gamaliel_> pues aver, porque ubuntu-es esta vacio
<athr3ya> cafuego & royel: got rid of the --11:56:52--
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@189.164.35.133]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<athr3ya> still same error =(
<wir3> can anyone give me link to server Unbuntu Effect
<glitchz> yeah try google
<ompaul> wir3, ? that question needs more information
<wir3> ompaul, it were i can get help on beryl
<wir3> it's*
<athr3ya> now it looks like this => http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/sources.list.d/feisty.list
<athr3ya>            => `feisty.list'
<athr3ya> Resolving medibuntu.sos-sts.com... 88.191.30.43, 88.191.35.32, 88.191.42.241, ...
<athr3ya> Connecting to medibuntu.sos-sts.com|88.191.30.43|:80... connected.
<athr3ya> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<athr3ya> Length: 240 [application/octet-stream] 
<athr3ya>     0K                                                       100%  117.18 KB/s
<athr3ya> (117.18 KB/s) - `feisty.list' saved [240/240] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@122.164.78.58]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !paste | athr3ya
<ubotu> athr3ya: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ompaul> wir3, #ubuntu-effects
<wir3> ompaul, thanks
<feisty--> as
<feisty--> im installing feisty server on vmware
<feisty--> :)
<_Sebulba_> my azureus keeps saying it's firewalled, the upload rate is real slow in bytes, yet I have a firewall allowing it by port number, and the test inside azureus says OK
<feisty--> let me try this one
<feisty--> anyone uses feisty server ?
<PriceChild> !paste | athr3ya
<ubotu> athr3ya: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tri3axe> Is there some way of migrating settings and bookmarks for firefox/thunderbird from a winxp disk?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@122.164.78.58]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nertil> how to configure
<Frogzoo> !enter | nertil
<ubotu> nertil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<athr3ya> what am i doing wrong =S
<anathematic> hey i've just put in another sata drive on my ubuntu desktop 7.04 box, how do i mount it and bring it up on my desktop? :)
<nertil> okey soryy
<Waddledee> Hey there.  Who was it who recommended Deluge as a torrent client for me?
<nertil> right now im installing feisty server on vmware and its ask chose software to install DNS Server or LAMP server anyone will explain me?
<_Sebulba_> nertl it depends on what role u wnat your server to do
<goban> how do i install rpms?
<nertil> i checked the two of that
<nertil> is there any problem?
<royel> anathematic: sudo mount /dev/sdx /mount/point  (where /mount/point can be any location you create)
<_Sebulba_> LAMP is Apache MySQL and PHP
<_Sebulba_> basicly a web server
<anathematic> royel: thank you, however i don't think my harddrive has been formatted yet either, do i need ot do something about that?
<PriceChild> !rpm | goban
<ubotu> goban: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<royel> nertil: what is your plan with this system?
<nertil> well makeing vhosts for shells , runing a litle forum
<_Sebulba_> running a forum is a website
<_Sebulba_> which will work with LAMP
<goban> PriceChild, thanks, how dangerous?
<royel> anathematic: fdisk /dev/sdx  (x is unknown to me, be sure you use the correct drive letter)
<goban> (why is it dangerous)
<PriceChild> goban, don't do it :)
<royel> anathematic: sudo fdisk /dev/sdx
<budgieboy> A second hard drive is like a cd, just drag and drop..thats all i have to do anyway
<_Sebulba_> u do realise the bandwidth goes REAL quick when hosting your own site
<nertil> whats the chances this feisty server to be configured in a network with 4 windows xp pc?
<anathematic> royel: thanks :)
<_Sebulba_> i have a fast broadband but wouldnt run my own
<anathematic> nertil: yes you need samba for this
<anathematic> #samba once you get to it
<nertil> its hard to configure the samba
<anathematic> rofl i know
<athr3ya> royel: i edited the medibuntu.list file
<athr3ya> still get the same error
<nertil> i wish there to was an autoconfigure
<nertil> :))
<royel> athr3ya: I'm not sure I can help you much atm, I'm not terribly familiar with that file, must be Fiesty Fawn stuff I'm assuming
<_Sebulba_> people installing servers are expected to be server admins, who usually know their settings via command line
<athr3ya> royel: yes it is
<athr3ya> bad choice of OS?
<Sniper> Fuck Bill Gates
<nertil> i want the server only for my self
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Sniper
<ubotu> Sniper: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sniper> ok sorry ^^
<_Sebulba_> then install a desktop ubuntu and install LAMP on that
<elnimr> hoohha
<royel> athr3ya: dont think so.. Ijust dont use the cutting edge stuff myself, most of my machines still use the LTS 6.06
<Vanuatoo> What parameter should I pass to the kernel to disable pci mmconfig?
<_Sebulba_> i need a test server for my own websites
<_Sebulba_> i use apache
<elnimr> i used ubuntu to make copies of movie
<elnimr> s
<athr3ya> royel: Nice !!!
<_Sebulba_> the only person who can access it, is me....from my pc
<nertil> okey than here we go, i have a motd file but i dont know were to set it im talking about motd with colors and stuffs
<shadowimmage> please help
<shadowimmage> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2681971#post2681971
<_Sebulba_> it can be easily opened up to other users but that will eat up my bandwidth
<athr3ya> royel: any idea how i can get rid of this error so i could download repositories and install stuff?
<anathematic> :) could someone tell me a good program (they can be separate of course lol) for music playing, msn and irc on ubuntu?
<nertil> _Sebulba_
<nertil> u know something about motd files with colors etc and stuf like uptime etc etc
<_Sebulba_> what?
<_Sebulba_> nope, sorry
<nertil> i have
<nertil> the motd file but i dont know were do i need to set it up
<ompaul> !repeat | nertil
<ubotu> nertil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<orlo> anathema - mplayer mpg123 mpg321 for mp3 files
<_Sebulba_> i have not managed to configure my server yet
<anathematic> orlo: thank you good sir :)
<athr3ya> royel & cafuelgo : i'll bbiab...thank both of you for helpin me...will come back and see if i can fix it...thanks again
<anathematic> irc program for linux now?
<_Andrew> anathematic: rhythmbox for music (like itunes), gaim for msn (although I use skype for voip) and xchat for irc
<_Sebulba_> i do know that unless u know what your doing you have a much better chance in a desktop ubuntu
<shadowimmage> how do I get mp3 support in rhythmbox?
<nertil> okey
<_Andrew> shadowimmage: go to Applications -> Add/Remove Applications -> Look for and install the GStreamer extra plugins
<orlo> gaim for msn and xchat - as andrew says
<_Andrew> shadowimmage: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416332
<kermitus> so has anyone else had codec problems in ubuntu to? I can't seem to play some video on the net even though I have several of the most popular.. not sure how to get some of em though
<_Andrew> kermitus: Try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416332
<ompaul> !codecs | kermitus
<ubotu> kermitus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kermitus> Andrew: cool thanks I will check it out
<shadowimmage> thanks
<nertil> how can i know what local ip adres have on my feisty server?
<kermitus> ubotu: nice thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nice thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<codename> anyone know where I can get some Music
<PriceChild> !offtopic | codename
<ubotu> codename: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Sebulba_> nertl i can give u a long winded way to see ur IP  www.grc.com   then sheilds up
<christophe_> bonjour, je recherche quelqu'un qui pourrait m'aider pour configurer tout mon pc correctement cor j'ai assez bien de problme
<PriceChild> !fr | christophe_
<r00tintheb0x__> LEOPARD!
<ubotu> christophe_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_Sebulba_> its also a port scanner to see how protected u are
<nertil> _Sebulba_
<nertil> im talking about local ip on my network like 192.168.1.1
<_Sebulba_> it shows ur IP before it starts the scan
<PriceChild> nertil, ifconfig
<wafflepox> nertil: type ifconfig in a terminal
<nertil> thx
<ompaul> !nickspam > r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> sorry, had to ghose my nic
<budgieboy> I need to log in as root
<nertil> sudo su budgieboy
<PriceChild> sudo | budgieboy
<PriceChild> nertil, no need
<PriceChild> !sudo | budgieboy
<ubotu> budgieboy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nertil> installing an ssh client on my server ?
<budgieboy> ok I sudoded
<budgieboy> :P
<ompaul> nertil, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<budgieboy> grrr I still have trouble compiling
<Gecko> Hey there. I'm running Feisty, and suddently most of my gnome shortcut keys have stopped working. No ALT-F2, not ALT-arrowkeys. Some do work though, alt-tab for instance. Can anyone help me?
<ompaul> !compile | budgieboy
<ubotu> budgieboy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<DShepherd> is there a command to reload all modules?
<arthur> Gecko, there is a gnome channel you can try there
<shadowimmage> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2681971#post2681971
<shadowimmage> my problem...
<anathematic_> could someone help me out for a second? I've just installed ubuntu on my computer and my onboard network card isn't showing up :)
<RAOF> Gecko: Are you using Beryl or something?
<Gecko> RAOF: Compiz, yes
<ompaul> Gecko, have a chat in ubuntu-effects
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<RAOF> Gecko: That's the problem.  Many of the gnome shortcut keys are provided by metacity (the Gnome window manager), and Beryl doesn't support them.
<perlmonkey> is there a way to install ubuntu from floppy disk media
<RAOF> Gecko: Compiz (aka: desktop-effects) *does* support them (it's got a gnome-shortcut keys binding plugin)
<Gecko> RAOF: yes, it has been working alright
<ompaul> perlmonkey, have a look here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<nertil> can i paste my motd in here? and anyone tell me were to put it i tryed in etc/motd nothing happened
<anathematic_> could someone help me out for a second? I've just installed ubuntu on my computer and my onboard network card isn't showing up
<ompaul> nertil, NO
<ompaul> !paste | nertil
<ubotu> nertil: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<orlo> anathmatic - is it enabled in the bios? is the driver module installed (lsmod)
<anathematic_> orlo: enabled in bios and how do i install the driver module? =)
<orlo> anathmatic -is the driver module installed (lsmod)
<anathematic_> just point me to a manual or something if you're too lazy
<SeenD> hey guys
<anathematic_> how do i check that?
<perlmonkey> ompaul: thanks very much
<SeenD> how do i see what my linux headers are?
<orlo> sorry i'm to lazy
<ompaul> anathematic_, he has told you several times - lsmod
<SeenD> what version my linux headers are
<anathematic_> dw i'll google
<shadowimmage> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2681971#post2681971
<ompaul> SeenD, uname -a will tell you what your kernel version is and your headers should be the same
<ajmorris_> i have looked through some p2p networks and can not find xqde anywhere... anyone know of a p2p network that has them?
<SeenD> ok
<SeenD> thx
<SeenD> im trying to get my linksys card working :D
<emoKarnaj> If I write my iso file to a cd rw, and this file is an ubuntu installation disc, and if I md5sum it, then will it give the same result as the iso?
<ompaul> !enter | seend
<ubotu> seend: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SeenD> ok
<nertil> anyone will help me this motd to set it up on feisty server ! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21524/
<ajmorris_> SeenD, whats wrong with the card?
<ompaul> shadowimmage, ask again in like 30 minutes let more people come and go - you don't say what version of ubuntu you are using or what kind of card it is there is a wireless page if you do  /msg ubotu wireless it may help
<emoKarnaj> the last cd I burned, although I had no idea until the install program informed me, told me that it was corrupted while installing the base system :(
<perlmonkey> emoKarnaj: thats a bummer :-/
<SeenD> ajmorris: according to the wiki it isnt directly supported. i need to load the windows driver via ndiswrapper... but according to this forum post i should install the linux headers of my version or something
<perlmonkey> any of you guys installed mythtv under Ubuntu?
<`alex> hello, is there any ftp in linux i could get ?
<ompaul> !mythtv | perlmonkey
<ubotu> perlmonkey: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<`alex> ubuntu i meant. with "sudo apt-get" ?
<perlmonkey> cool
<`alex> i know there is inbuilted FTP but i want ftp program
<ajmorris_> SeenD, what card model?
<variant> `alex: client or server?
<`alex> client
<perlmonkey> oh
<variant> `alex: gproftp
<SeenD> ajmonkey WPC54G 1.2
<igmyzt> Quick question, I installed ubuntu, now im going to put in a 160gb hdd, brand new, and install windows. what order should i go in to dualboot?
<ompaul> igmyzt, windows and then ubuntu (ohh you made me type a bad word ;-))
<perlmonkey> Windows should always be the primary C parition eh
<variant> `alex: sorry, thats the server. you want gftp
<`alex> thanks
<variant> `alex: it's quite nice and simple
<perlmonkey> I have dual boot on my laptop
<variant> `alex: http://linux.ncl.ac.uk/ssh/gftp.png
<igmyzt> ompaul: hook up both drives, then install windows, then install ubuntu on slave?
<perlmonkey> anyone running Ubuntu on a Dell Optiplex machine?
<SeenD> ajmorris: the card is a linksys WPC54G 1.2
<ompaul> igmyzt, well I would do it differently but yes (i.e. I don't run and have not for several years run that o/s on my personal machines)
<ajmorris_> SeenD, yes... with that card, your best bet is the windows drivers on ndiswrapper
<nertil> anyone will help me this motd to set it up on feisty server ! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21524/
<igmyzt> ompaul: i'd say the same, but im a gamer, and ubuntu doesnt have any good games, nor does it have even close to decent ati drivers
<`alex> variant: thanks, works nicely =)
<`alex> i so love apt get hehe
<variant> `alex: np :)
<budgieboy> c compiler might be sorted now :P
<SeenD> ajmorris: you know its strange, about a year ago i tried linspire livecd and it worked without any probs with that card... :D so i kinda figured it would also work with this...
<perlmonkey> any of you guys knowledgeable about laptops etc? I picked up this old Toshiba Tecra (9100) laptop yesterday which seems to be missing memory as well as hdd, it powers up but wont display anything on screen, could that be due to the lack of memory?
<budgieboy> The PSU might be broken
<ajmorris_> SeenD, well, you could try in a CLI: sudo ifup wlan0 or eth1 which ever one your using
<igmyzt> so, i plug in both drives, install windows, then ubuntu?
<igmyzt> is there anything in bios or ubuntu i have to do extra to get an option to select the os i boot with?
<hyper__ch> hiho, is there some rss reader for evolution available?
<SeenD> ajmorris: its eth1 according to administration... but i am a big noob concerning linux... sudo ifup eth1?
<kraut> moin
<variant> igmyzt: no
<ompaul> igmyzt, no ubuntu will provide "grub" and it will allow you choose your o/s
<igmyzt> ompaul/variant: what do i do if i decide i don't want to dualboot, and just want to use windows after that?
<SeenD> ajmorris: it says eth1 is already configured
<ajmorris_> SeenD, it depends on the card, my linksys uses eth1.... do you know how to open the terminal?
<variant> igmyzt: in windows run fdisk /mbr and format the ubuntu partition
<IanL> yah, still doesn't work it seems,
<igmyzt> variant: where do i run that?
<variant> igmyzt: thats two steps there..
<variant> igmyzt: in a command prompt (cmd)
<ompaul> igmyzt, that is a windows question
<SeenD> ajmorris: it says eth1 is already configured
<budgieboy> 40 seconds >.>
<ompaul> igmyzt, ##windows is a good place to ask if that is what you want to do
<igmyzt> ompaul: just wondering if i needed a CD or if its just a cmd thing
<budgieboy> time up!
<ajmorris_> SeenD, in the network configuration icon in the system tray: right click then properties, then change the 'name' to eth1
<igmyzt> one last question.
<igmyzt> is there any way you can ruin a hard drive, any way at all by trying to dual boot?
<nertil> how to make a public_html folder that will work?
<Waddledee> Can someone help me find a torrent client that will meet my needs?
<afflux> Waddledee: maybe... what are your needs?
<Catoptromancy> ktorrent
<SeenD> ajmorris: it doesnt show properties...
<igmyzt> i killed a 120gb somehow when i installed ubuntu after windows last time, but that time i had both drives on cable select and i just swapped the ide/power over to the other one depending on what o/s i wanted
<budgieboy> igmyzt, sometimes i've had a brblem when there was no dual boot :( but that was suse v7
<Waddledee> Catoptromancy: the problem with ktorrent is that, if I'm downloading a torrent that's a batch of files, I can't choose to save those files anywhere but in a directory name specified by the torrent.
<budgieboy> AFK
<ompaul> igmyzt, kinda hard to - but you can always try - unplug mid install or some such to be honest it is pretty risk free but you should always back up before you touch a hard drive
<igmyzt> ompaul: i mean that 120 gb....windows wont even install on it now, when i boot it it says failed to start system
<afflux> Waddledee: tried azureus?
<Waddledee> afflux: yeah.  It gets as far as showing me the main interface window, than dies.
<Frogzoo> igmyzt: dual boot is normal use
<igmyzt> ompaul: ubuntu wont install on it anymore either
<afflux> Waddledee: hm, had a similar issue long time ago...
<orlo> igmyzt - try   fdisk /mbr   on the bad drive
<igmyzt> orlo: mind if i ask how to run it without being able to boot to o/s?
<Catoptromancy> Waddledee, you can specify a folder to put them in, You want each file to go to a specific folder?
<ajmorris_> SeenD, damn, your using feisty.... right click on the panel, click add to panel and ad network monitor
<budgieboy> compiler still not found!!!
<Catoptromancy> Im not sure any do that
<budgieboy> Bloody compiler!
<budgieboy> can someone help?
<orlo> use your boot floppy disk that ever competent computer person has lying around
<Catoptromancy> budgieboy, "gcc" in terminal
<budgieboy> ok
<igmyzt> orlo: dont have any floppies
<ompaul> budgieboy, I had the bot address you a while ago it might be useful if you watched the monitor
<ompaul> !compile | budgieboy
<ubotu> budgieboy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Waddledee> Catoptromancy: okay, lemme give you a concrete example.  I want to keep all the episodes of an anime in a single folder.  The torrents are batch downloads: episodes 1-10, 11-20, and so on.  ktorrent insists on putting each batch in its own directory, and I can't even choose the name of that directory.
<orlo> guess you don't get to fix your drive
<SeenD> ajmorris: ok it says eth1
<ajmorris_> does it say disconnected?
<budgieboy> I think I've done it!
<Catoptromancy> I think those folder may be part of the torrent
<igmyzt> orlo: when you install windows and hit repair, do you know the default password to put in?
<ompaul> budgieboy, no harm in doing it again
<bonii> I installed Feisty yesterday night on my laptop
<cjae> anyone know of a good file recovery program under linux ubuntu
<budgieboy> YAY!
<budgieboy> but now i get another error :(
<bonii> But now whenever I am trying to play an mp3 file using totem-xine it hangs
<SeenD> ajmorris: i think im getting something mixed up... it says eth0... sry... but that is my wired connection
<oldude67> igmyzt: what type of computer is it?
<budgieboy>  error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Catoptromancy> heh compile errors are never ending
<Catoptromancy> sudo
<igmyzt> oldude67: dell demension 3000 with an ati radeon 9250 and 1.2 gb ram
<Frogzoo> cjae: you can't recover files on ext3
<Catoptromancy> budgieboy, sudo make
<ajmorris_> SeenD, exactly, the wired connection is your cable. change it to eth1 :0
<Waddledee> Catoptromancy: possibly, but on the Windows side, I had no trouble finding clients (like Azureus and uTorrent) that would let me override that setting and save things where I want them saved.
<oldude67> igmyzt: have you tried home for the password?
<bonii> I installed mplayer and whenever I try to playing an mp3 file with it it says cannot cannot connect to socket and no no such file or directory and hangs. Can someone help me out??
<igmyzt> oldude67: i have not. had no idea what to type. would that work?
<oldude67> igmyzt: or admin
<budgieboy> ok I'll try sudo
<Waddledee> I'd use Azureus, if it wouldn't, you know, crash.
<orlo> ext3 is a journaled fs and has built in recovery   lol
<igmyzt> oldude67: all i tried was the numbers on the genuine winxp sticker on my pc
<xlinux_> waddledee: I have the same problem
<SeenD> ajmorris: i cant change it to eth1... i can change it so eth0 and lo... but sudo ifup eth1 it says already configured...
<cjae> Frogzoo,  comparable to isobuster under windows
<budgieboy> nope no luck :(
<xlinux_> try bittornado.. its really nice
<oldude67> igmyzt: i would try those first .
<igmyzt> okay, thanks
<Sp1> cjae: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/10/30/1652211
<afflux> budgieboy: check config.log for any errors...
<bonii> I installed Feisty yesterday and installed totem-xine and mplayer which hang when I try to play an mp3 file. Can someone help me out??
<budgieboy> ok
<ajmorris_> SeenD, the dropdown only says eth1 and lo, but if you just type in eth1, then it works
<budgieboy> Shall I link it here?
<Waddledee> xlinux_: bittornado is fine for pulling down a single file.  I want to share dozens.
<stealth_> can anyone redirect me to a good beryl tutorial for ati cards?
<xlinux_> ahhh
<RAOF> stealth_: #ubuntu-effects
<Catoptromancy> budgieboy, read the README or install file, any file with info on what libs you need
<stealth_> thanks
<Catoptromancy> probably missing libs
<budgieboy> ok
<bonii> I installed Feisty yesterday and installed totem-xine and mplayer which hang when I try to play an mp3 file. Can someone help me out?? mplayer says cannot connect to socket
<SeenD> ajmorris: yes, it says disconnected
<xlinux_> bonii... I dont know, I believe mp3 codecs come with ubuntu
<Hobbsee> xlinux_: they dont.
<xlinux_> i stand corrected
<bonii> xlinux_: Its not the codecs the apps are not running
<Hobbsee> :)
<ajmorris_> SeenD, ok, i don't think this card will work without installing the windows drivers via ndiswrapper :(
<Catoptromancy> mssing codeccs can make apps hang
<afflux> Waddledee: we could try downloading the bleeding edge azureus which is not in the repos
<afflux> Waddledee: well, more or less bleeding edge
<bonii> xlinux_: When the applications run if the codecs are missing then Ubuntu shows you the required codecs
<ajmorris_> SeenD, oh wait, does it say error, or disconnected
<bonii> xlinux_: But my applications are hanging
<xlinux_> just xine?
<budgieboy> ohh god
<Catoptromancy> gxine always hangs for me
<af_> hi I'm running Ubuntu 7.04
<xlinux_> have you tried vlc media player bonii
<af_> I'd like to add a separator to the top panel
<cjae> Sp1 Frogzoo  it is for a mini dvd -r that has lost .vobs on it
<Catoptromancy> af_, right click panel and add item
<SeenD> ajmorris: it says disconnected... it using the driver bcm43xx... or something
<Frogzoo> Catoptromancy: run it from a terminal & see if it complains
<budgieboy> wheres the paste link thingy?
<perlmonkey> how do you format a fd in linux?
<stealth_> anyone know how to get the logitech G15 lcd working on ubuntu 7.04?
<bonii> I installed mplayer and whenever I try to playing an mp3 file with it it says cannot cannot connect to socket and no no such file or directory and hangs. Can someone help me out??
<Frogzoo> perlmonkey: fdformat
<Catoptromancy> Frogzoo, Ive already deleted gxine and got kaffiene,
<perlmonkey> Frogzoo: thanks
<budgieboy> I forgot to bookmark the paste linking website
<af_> but with "add to the panel" i can add only a single separator
<Catoptromancy> Kaffeine works perfectly
<sorsis> where do i change my keyb map?
<af_> i'd like to add the separator with two vertical lines
<budgieboy> quich I need to pee..I mean paste >.>
<xlinux_> bonii, im trying to help you out
<af_> pointed lines
<budgieboy> paste where?
<Catoptromancy> af_, you can add multiple seperators, I dont think there is a vertical line
<xlinux_> what kind of connection do you have?
<Catoptromancy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sorsis> sergel
<ajmorris_> SeenD, that means it has picked up the card, on the icon in the system tray, (that was there before you added the network connect applet), left click on it and click connect to other network, then type in the wireless network, and security key if you have one
<nertil> VERSION=`cat /etc/slackware-version`
<nertil> VERSION=`cat /etc/slackware-version`
<nertil> how to make this command for ubuntu?
<Waddledee> All right, I'll try installing the bleeding-edge Azureus and see if that helps.  Wish me luck!
<perlmonkey> are floppy disks less reliable under Linux than Windows?
<budgieboy> !pate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<budgieboy> !paste
<Frogzoo> perlmonkey: ha ha
<perlmonkey> Frogzoo: :D
<SeenD> ajmorris: i tried allready a couple of times
<af_> the original separator in the panel are two vertical pointed lines but I'm unable to add other such separators
<Sp1> cjae: I don't now more than the article says. I have no experience with the problem
<Frogzoo> perlmonkey: actually, now I think of it, you might like to use the noatime option if you're using ext3
<budgieboy> COPY PASTA COMING UP!...
<perlmonkey> Frogzoo: ok
<xlinux_> bonii, ok, nevermind then
<budgieboy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21527/
<ajmorris_> SeenD, hmmm, it picks up the card, but doesn't connect to the network, in the terminal type sudo dhclient eth1
<tilkz> hey
<tilkz> anyone here
<tilkz> have a problem
<tilkz> when  itry to log into squrillmail
<orlo> use ext2 for floppies
<afflux> Waddledee: wait, I can try guiding you through it
<tilkz>  i get
<tilkz> an eroror
<Frogzoo> !enter | tilkz
<ubotu> tilkz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<budgieboy> so can anyone help my problem?
<Waddledee> afflux: okay.  I know just enough about Linux to severely injure myself, so I'd appreciate the help.
<orlo> or better yet fat32
<SeenD> ajmorris network is down... but i have dhcp disabled on my network... and gave the wire a static address
<Catoptromancy> budgieboy, giveme a second
<tilkz> does anyone know how to fix this problem ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.
<nertil> VERSION=`cat /etc/slackware-version`
<tilkz> im getting that in squirrlmail??
<budgieboy> ok
<Frogzoo> or better yet, a usb pen drive
<budgieboy> thanks
<afflux> Waddledee: open a terminal and execute the following command: wget http://superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/azureus/Azureus2.5.0.4.jar
<Catoptromancy> budgieboy, it appears your missing gtk-engine-experience
<Catoptromancy> I think
<budgieboy> ok
<tilkz> also when people connect to my vpn they loose internet connection
<Catoptromancy> sudo aptitude install
<tilkz> but when i connnect to vpn i dont , why do they loose intern>>
<SeenD> ajmorris: wait a moment... i see now i disabled roaming mode... ill try a manual install... hold on
<Frogzoo> tilkz: means your mail server either gave up, or won't let you connect - checked your password ?
<budgieboy> maybe I should run that thing that makes a config?
<Catoptromancy> ?
<budgieboy> If  I can remember the command
<tilkz> password on what
<Catoptromancy> ./configure?
<tilkz> my
<tilkz> mailserver or on squirrl
<budgieboy> no, I need to make a configure
<Waddledee> afflux: that's the version you can get from the Azureus website, right?
<afflux> budgieboy: no, it seems like you only have half of a command... did you install build-essential ?
<afflux> Waddledee: right
<budgieboy> I dunno
<tilkz> because i have right username adn pas, because i tried not right username and pass, and it came up with wrong username pass
<tilkz> but when i did it right i comes up with that...
<afflux> budgieboy: run sudo aptitude install build-essential
<budgieboy> ok thanks
<Waddledee> afflux: okay, I got it.
<tilkz> no clue wtf the error is?
<Notten> How to install the dialier? my modem is connected to the linux and the light is on the modem is usb adsl
<tilkz> ive been reading for 3 hours, tehre is no guide really on what it is and how to get rid of it
<Catoptromancy> budgieboy, actually it looks like gcc is missing some things
<Frogzoo> tilkz: you using a firewall?
<afflux> sudo mv /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar.backup
<tilkz> on my server no
<tilkz> but i have a router
<tilkz> teh firewall is disabled
<afflux> Waddledee: sudo mv /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar.backup
<budgieboy> ok
<budgieboy> what things?
<Frogzoo> !enter | tilkz
<ubotu> tilkz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Catoptromancy> look at configlog
<budgieboy> ok
<tilkz> i have to open ports on my router
<Waddledee> afflux: do I have to have installed Azureus through the standard Ubuntu mechanism first?
<Catoptromancy> try the build-essential
<royel> where are logs for dhcp server startup errors kept?
<Waddledee> afflux: 'cause right now, it's not installed.
<afflux> Waddledee: think so, yes
<tilkz> but since im doign it locally for now it should not matter, it just doesnt make sense why that error is comming up.
<budgieboy> gcc.real missing?
<HiddenHax> I hate people in my area
<Catoptromancy> ya
<tilkz> i even tried completely re doing that
<HiddenHax> wpe cracking my router
<tilkz> by a guide , and then when i got done, i get the same error
<tilkz> lolZ!
<Waddledee> afflux: okay, I'm installing Azureus.
<afflux> Waddledee: alright
<HiddenHax> at least I reported their mac haha!
<perlmonkey> this is strange, i'm getting gibberish showing when i do a ls on my floppy which i dd copied my smartboot manager too :-?
<SeenD> ajmonkey: i now made a manual config of it all.. but with sudo dhclient it says network is down...
<Frogzoo> tilkz: will you please stop punctuating with the enter key?
<budgieboy> here we go ^^
<budgieboy> java
<SeenD> ajmorris: i now made a manual config of it all.. but with sudo dhclient it says network is down...
<tilkz> srry i  dont mean too im trying to break teh habit
<ompaul> tilkz, dont use enter when a comma will do thanks
<tilkz> ok
<budgieboy> ok something is istalling
<Waddledee> afflux: okay.  Azureus installed, file backed up.
<ajmorris_> SeenD, that means it couldn't find any wireless networks
<budgieboy> java 5 and 6
<emile> HiddenHax: mac can easily be faked
<afflux> Waddledee: perfect. now: sudo mv Azureus2.5.0.4.jar /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar
<ajmorris_> SeenD, you sure your in range?
<HiddenHax> emile im betting this person didnt
<HiddenHax> I know macchanger too
<Notten> How to install the dialier? my modem is connected to the linux and the light is working, the modem is usb adsl
<SeenD> ajmorris: line of sight is 2 meters
<Waddledee> afflux: done.
<tilkz> but, what are the possible errors it has to be a dovecot error, but im not sure really, what it could be, if there is a scripting problem that maybe was annouced not sure what im doing wrong lol
<afflux> Waddledee: now try "rm .~/azureus/.lock"
<royel> Can someone point me to the location DHCP server logs should be kept?
<ajmorris_> SeenD, lol kk. Try the windows drivers in ndiswrapper, i can't think of another reason why it won't connect
<SeenD> ok
<afflux> Waddledee: "rm ~/.azureus/logs/*.log"
<afflux> Waddledee: rm ~/.azureus/logs/save/*
<tilkz> ok i changed something
<budgieboy> the good think about linux is i'm learning something, soon i'll help others ^^
<tilkz> this seems more like a normal error maybe more fixable Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost.
<tilkz> 111 : Connection refused
<Frogzoo> tilkz: maybe there's a forum for that application where people will know
<afflux> Waddledee: then you can try starting it
<tilkz> i checked no one there
<Frogzoo> royel: look in /var/log/ somewhere
<Waddledee> afflux: okay, giving it a shot.
<budgieboy> I only have simcity 4 on linux at the momment :P
<tilkz> yeah i tried , no one is respond ing in taht channel
<royel> Frogzoo: thats what I thought too.. checked there an found nothing :(
<budgieboy> rush hour was being annoing :D
<elakelainen_> I'd like to start messing around with Beryl...how can I restore my system back if something goes wrong
<Waddledee> Hooray it seems to be working!
<Frogzoo> royel: check the options for your dhcp server - you may need to enable logging/redirect from syslog etc.
<ompaul> tilkz, why not write out the full problem in paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give the url here - with versions of software named and errors and so on - the reason I say this is that I don't think anyone can see your problem over the many screens your typing
<nertil> REALNAME=`grep \`whoami\` /etc/passwd |head -n 1| gawk -F: '{ print $5 }' | gawk -F, '{ print $1 }'`
<afflux> Waddledee: cool. If it starts crashing again try the last three "rm" commands again
<royel> Frogzoo: good idea, thanks
<nertil> this command wont work on my motd script it says gawk command not known
<_Andrew> elakelainen_: I don't believe it will mess up your system that much. You still have the option to turn it on and off even when it is installed
<budgieboy> time to try compile again
<Waddledee> afflux: okay, now, maybe you can solve another problem.
<afflux> Waddledee: maybe :D
<af_> hi I'm trying to install gvim from Ubuntu 7.04 but during the process I'm asked to insert the Ubuntu installation disk ?!?
<tilkz> ok ive never used the paste thingy ompaul
<afflux> nertil: sudo aptitude install gawk
<tilkz> how does it work?
<ompaul> tilkz, well it is a web page so that should be easy
<budgieboy> nooo still the same problem, I'll try fix it myself and ask if I get stuck :D
<tilkz> ok ill check it out
<nertil> No candidate version found for gawk
<Waddledee> afflux: I tried to associate .torrent files with Azureus, and it does start when I double-click on the file... but then it gives me an error.  Specifically, 'file:///home/waddledee/Desktop/%5BOP_HNK%5DKirby_of_the_Stars_1-10_Batch.torrent' could not be opened: Not a File
<Frogzoo> af_: go into synaptic, and in the repos settings, disable the cdrom repo
<HiddenHax> you guys hear about starcraft 2?
<Waddledee> afflux: how do I get .torrent files to work when I click them?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Andrew> af_: System -> Admin -> Software Sources -> untick installable from CD
<budgieboy> AFK
<afflux> Waddledee: uhoh.. have never got these file-associations working
<af_> ok
<Catoptromancy> budgieboy, sudo aptitude install gcc     that might fix the missing gcc libs
<Frogzoo> nertil: sudo apt-get install gawk
<budgieboy> ok
<afflux> Waddledee: still have no idea about them
<budgieboy> ok there an error with that, I'm going to paste link
<afflux> nertil: what release do you use?
<ompaul> Catoptromancy, he should have read the url I gave him:: budgieboy you need to sudo apt-get install build-essential it was on that page you will not understand how to do stuff if you are not willing to learn a little
<Notten> How to install the dialier? my modem is connected to the linux and the light is working, the modem is usb adsl
<afflux> nertil: (dapper, edgy, feisty)
<Knarf> /who
<tilkz> how do i knw when someone answers??
<afflux> ompaul: I think he tried that.. at least I told him to, and he said he did.
<ompaul> tilkz, you give us the url and sit back for 30 or 40 mins
<budgieboy> copy pasta...
<tilkz> kk
<budgieboy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21533/
<tilkz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21532/
<ompaul> afflux, then I guess  he would have a compiler
<nertil> feisty
<budgieboy> heh
<afflux> ompaul: I thought so too...
<tilkz> brb
<tilkz> getting bannana
<trevor> hello
<afflux> nertil: sudo aptitude update
<trevor> can i ask a question?
<afflux> nertil: gawk should be available per default
<budgieboy> when will the errors end :P
<Frogzoo> Notten: if it's dsl, you don't need a dialler - you probably need to run 'sudo pppoeconf'
<afflux> !ask | trevor
<ubotu> trevor: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Waddledee> afflux: well, clicking on .torrent links seems to work, so I'll cope.  Thanks!
<SeenD> ajmorris: i tried installing it... and the driver i used. LSBCMNDS.inf is now installed but when i do a ndiswrapper -l... it says lsbcmnds driver installed and alternate bcm43xx << which it used before
<ompaul> tilkz, please don't be spamming the channel with noise -- read this: http://www.nabble.com/ERROR:Connection-refused-(111)-change-password-t1762007.html
<blackjackel> hello all, I need a recommendation for a program to search through my NTFS partitions for a specific file :)
<afflux> Waddledee: okay. np.
<trevor> how do i install ubuntu 6.06 with acpi off?
<ompaul> !bootoptions | trevor (full instructions onthat page)
<ubotu> trevor (full instructions onthat page): For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Frogzoo> blackjackel: mount the drive, & use the 'find' command
<trevor> ty
<afflux> budgieboy: could it be, that you didn't install gcc via the packagemanagement?
<Waddledee> afflux: another question, since I'm asking you questions.  Can I have Ubunto prompt to confirm deletion of items from the desktop?  Since it's not going into a recycle bin where I can easily pull it out, I'd like a little extra protection.  (^^)
<budgieboy> I dunno :P
<ajmorris_> SeenD, it should be using the windows one then, if it doesn't work, sorry i don't know how to fix it
<budgieboy> I got no clue what I do sometimes
<SeenD> ajmorris: should i do a restart?
<afflux> Waddledee: huh? I'm prompted when i want to delete stuff. And it goes to the bin
<blackjackel> Frogzoo: apparently ubuntu mounts all ntfs partitions by default, but I'll try your suggestion right now. You wouldn't happen to know of a GUI application would you?
<foofoofoo> what is the best minimalist looking torrent program for Ubuntu? I'm used to Torrent in Windows.
<afflux> budgieboy: perfect...
<ajmorris_> SeenD, couldn't hurt
<tilkz> so somone on irc reads my thingy then answers question>?> is that how the paste thigny works
<budgieboy> is the package management the add/remove thing?
<blackdiamond> Hi guys, I'm new from ubuntu. I try to install an .exe file for ubuntu, what have I to do? is it possible without using an emulator?
<afflux> foofoofoo: there is gnome-btdownload, but I believe this is not what you want. It's really only for downloading
<afflux> time for breakfast now
<Frogzoo> blackjackel: soz, I use find for everything
<blackjackel> Frogzoo: what does Soz mean? And I'm reading the man for find now... don't really know the usage yet..
<budgieboy> ok
<Frogzoo> blackjackel: if the drive's been mounted a while, locate may have found it also, much quicker 'locate filename'
<budgieboy> gcc dependencies arent installed
<budgieboy> and they won't install either
<Frogzoo> blackjackel: soz = sorry = my apologies
<blackjackel> Frogzoo: ah :)
<SeenD> what do you die-hards think of feisty fawn? was it too soon released?
<blackdiamond> anyone could help me?
<Frogzoo> SeenD: I think it's awesome
<bonii> I installed mplayer and whenever I try to playing an mp3 file with it it says cannot cannot connect to socket and no no such file or directory and hangs. Can someone help me out??
<budgieboy> do I need gcc dependencies?
<blackjackel> Frogzoo: I'm trying to look for a specific file extension, what is the wildcard in find or locate? would it be *.bwt for finding .bwt files?
<Frogzoo> SeenD: I see ubuntu mostly aiming at the corporate desktop user, and for that it's a solid distro
<Frogzoo> blackjackel: try 'locate filename | grep bwt'
<budgieboy> got some new packages
<budgieboy> try again
<budgieboy> AFK
<foofoofoo> is this the way to get mp3 support in ubuntu? http://www.harecoded.com/2006/02/17/how-to-play-mp3-with-ubuntu
<Frogzoo> blackjackel: or find /path_to/ntfs_drive -name 'filename*bwt'
<blackjackel> Frogzoo: thing is, I don't exactly remember the filename, I just know its one of the only files I have with that extension
<budgieboy> still got an error :(
<budgieboy> the same one
<Frogzoo> blackjackel: or find /path_to/ntfs_drive -name '.bwt'
<tilkz> so, is my problem fixable or is it going to take a full rehaul because that will kind of stink lol
<budgieboy> It's ok
<blackjackel> Frogzoo: can I search multiple ntfs drives all at once?
<budgieboy> I found some things to install
<budgieboy> gawt and stuff
<oldude67> budgieboy: your cracking me up....:D
<blackjackel> Frogzoo: attempting: /media$ find /media -name '.bwt'
<budgieboy> :P
<budgieboy> why?
<blackdiamond> I downloaded the linux console of a bioinfo program but is .exe? I'm in panic..what I have to do to install it?
<haluzak> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<blackdiamond> http://folding.stanford.edu/italian/download.html
<SeenD> ajmorris: when i click view active connection iformation it says driver bcm43xx
<wafflepox> blackdiamond: it may just be a binary file named .exe, try opening a terminal and running
<SeenD> and not the one i installed with ndiswrapper
<wafflepox> chmod +x lala.exe
<wafflepox> ./lala.exe
<budgieboy> gcc.real, Whats that?
<jaylau81> i got a error ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP, anyone able to solve this problem ?
<budgieboy> it's missing apparently
<blackdiamond> ok wafflepox, i try
<blackjackel> Frogzoo: also, Ive installed a few programs but I don't see them in my applications start menu... and would like to add them there,,,, is there a guide on how to do taht somewhere out there?
<budgieboy> Unable to exec gcc.real: No such file or directory
<budgieboy> help?
<hylje> budgieboy: apt-get install build-essential
<budgieboy> ok
<ajmorris_> SeenD, kk, do this sudo ndiswrapper -a eth1 'name of driver you installed'
<budgieboy> already newest verion is said
<SeenD> ajmorris: eth1 is not a valid device id
<cjae> apt-get install build-essential asks me for cdrom
<wafflepox> try eth0
<SeenD> eth0 is my wire... i need my wireless
<cjae> why
<Pinchiukas> how do I stop using the X server and start using xgl?
<budgieboy> oh no!
<wafflepox> oh
<wafflepox> wlan0
<cjae> this contains make and gcc and such right
<wafflepox> ?
<Frogzoo> blackjackel: sys -> prefs -> main menu
<digin4> hi how do i create a pppoe connection in 7.04?
<budgieboy> lol gawk mawk
<cjae> hylje,
<digin4> and is therea channel related to desktop-effects?
<tilkz> good night guys
<Frogzoo> digin4: sudo pppoeconf   - & then pon dsl-provider
<tilkz> ill try question again in morning
<tilkz> see yah
<hylje> cjae: yes
<Pinchiukas> how do I stop using the X server and start using XGL?
<blackjackel> Frogzoo: thanks
<hylje> cjae: your apt is trying to get the packages from CD, instead of the internet
<ferronica> digin4: just type "sudo pppoeconf" in terminal :)
<SeenD> ajmorris: maybe it aint the good driver??
<blackdiamond> No, man..I try to install it from command line but it doesn't work
<cjae> budgieboy,  I not a ****ing monkey I did not gawk and mawk
<ajmorris_> SeenD, hmm, what goes in devid? i thought that was the device id lol. I am pretty sure that it should be eth0 that goes there. Maybe try the other way around
<digin4> thanks :)
<ferronica> digin4: and follow the instructions thats it
<budgieboy> ?
<budgieboy> what? gawk and mawk are something it sais, I dunno :(
<cjae> It merely ****ing reminded me to do something
<budgieboy> You make budgieboy cry :(..........
<SeenD> ajmorris: it says ETH0 is not a valid device ID
<SeenD> ajmorris: wtf??
<Mishaal> is there any diffrence between Intel mobile Graphic and intel graphic ???
<PriceChild> !ohmy | cjae
<ubotu> cjae: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Frogzoo> SeenD: what are you trying to do?
<PriceChild> SeenD, its eth0 not ETH0
<ajmorris_> SeenD, yeah i know, it does on mine too, that musn't be what is supposed to go there, try it with the driver name you installed then eth1
<blackdiamond> this is what I read in the help installation, but I really don't know what to do "To launch: To use this program, make sure that you can execute it (chmod +x FAH5-Linux.exe) and then run it ./FAH5-Linux.exe"
<budgieboy> copy pasta right up!....
<cjae> sorry bot
<budgieboy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21536/
<SeenD> frogzoo: getting my wireless linksys wpc54g to work
<cjae> sorry channel
<blackdiamond> what does that mean?
<ajmorris_> PriceChild, the output capitalises it automatically, that is not what was actually entered. he enter 'eth0'
<Frogzoo> SeenD: iwconfig & look for the name of your wireless device
<PriceChild> ajmorris_, ah ok sorry
<SeenD> iwconfig??
<blackjackel> Frogzoo: I found Beagle, an indexing and search program: http://beagle-project.org/Main_Page
<Pinchiukas> how do I start xgl instead of x?
<ajmorris_> pricechild, np :)
<digin4> I'm facing problems with desktop effects and i'm using nvidia-glx from system > administration > restricted drivers
<Frogzoo> blackjackel: beagle once installed should show in your user menu
<ajmorris_> SeenD, in the terminal, type sudo iwconfig
<jaylau81> i got a error ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP, anyone able to solve this problem ?
<Pinchiukas_> how do I start xgl instead of x?
<blackjackel> Frogzoo: It does :)
<SeenD> iwconfig shows eth1 with something on...
<blackjackel> Frogzoo: I don't think it indexes NTFS partitions though...
<Mishaal> is there any diffrence between Intel mobile Graphic and intel graphic ???   do they support linux well ??
<cjae> hylje, is this to reduce traffic on their servers or is apt-get configured wrong
<budgieboy> how do i install gcc real ???
<SeenD> ajmorris & frogzoo: it shows
<Pinchiukas> how do I start xgl instead of x?
<SeenD> ajmorris & frogzoo: eth1 iee 802.11b/g etc
<ajmorris_> SeenD, yeah, that means it has definitely picked up the card
<Frogzoo> blackjackel: should do, once the ntfs is mounted
<cjae> hylje, plus what if I don't have my disc??
<RAOF> Pinchiukas: You join #ubuntu-effects
<SeenD> ajmorris & frogzoo: hmmm and now....
<Frogzoo> budgieboy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<blackjackel> Frogzoo: We'll see, its supposed to index everything eventually
<blackjackel> Frogzoo: But I dont hear my drives running, so I am assuming it's not
<budgieboy> ok
<ajmorris_> SeenD, i don't know how to make it find the network, and i assume you are in range since you are 2 meters from the router
<SeenD> ajmorris & frogzoo:  but its still using the alternate driver and not the one i installed
<SeenD> ajmorris: the laptop im using this irc stuff on is sitting a computer further and has 98% connection
<Frogzoo> SeenD: did you see a line like "Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point:XX:XX"
<SeenD> frogzoo: it says acces point invalid
<budgieboy> can't use the command, at the moment >.>
<budgieboy> also, Is gcc dependencies needed?
<luke_> do i need anything to network two linux machines? i've got two connected to eachother... but i cannot see one another in 'Network'... however i can see Windows machines?
<Frogzoo> SeenD: well perhaps you don't have a driver for your wifi card installed yet
<hylje> cjae: you might want to point your apt to the internet, but i'm not sure about how you'd go doing that. try /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frogzoo> !samba | luke
<ubotu> luke: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<SeenD> frogzoo: yeah i kinda guess that too... but with ndiswrapper it says installed the inf correctly... the windows inf i got from linksys
<budgieboy> I don't have  4.0 locales, do i need it?
<SeenD> frogzoo: probably the wrong one ...??
<budgieboy> gcc 4.0 locales
<budgieboy> oh it's ok i have 4.1
<cjae> hylje, I have all the repositories enabled
<budgieboy> silly me
<hylje> cjae: hm
<Horscht> hi
<Frogzoo> SeenD: ndiswrapper is a common stumbling block for wifi, I don't use it
<Frogzoo> !ndiswrapper | SeenD
<ubotu> SeenD: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<budgieboy> still don't work AWWWW
<cjae> that why I was asking if it was just these types of packages hylje
<budgieboy> help mehh
<Horscht> I just downloaded the latest automatical upgrades, and now I want to install vmware server
<martii> hi
<martii> I need help with xorg
<luke_> I do not want to network with Windows... I want to network between two linux machines, and they cannot see eachother? do i still need samba to do this?
<budgieboy> oh wait the code lol
<martii> I disabled all power management stuff
<Frogzoo> Horscht: the vmware server's not free, the vmware-player is
<martii> but my screen gets blank after abbout 10 min
<budgieboy> nooo
<Horscht> but I get this error: but it's in the reps
<martii> I want it to be on permanently
<Horscht> Frogzoo, but it's in the reps
<martii> xset s off doesnt help
<Frogzoo> martii: sys -> prefs -> screensaver & check power settings also
<voltagex> hi - I can't get my NVidia Geforce 8500GT going - startx errors out with "Failed to initialise dac HAL"
<Horscht> I get this error when trying to install using add/remove: This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'vmware-server' the conflicting software must be removed first."
<Frogzoo> Horscht: the kernel modules, not hte vmware server
<cjae> luke_, you do not need samba for that samba implements windoze smb and you nfs
<budgieboy> whats this error?
<budgieboy> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<budgieboy> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<xlinux_> voltagex; how did you install the drivers?
<mdkaneda55> hey, got a quick question.... got all these fsck0000.rec, fsck0001.rec files (and so on) on one of my drives, does that mean that a ton of my files are now missing these pieces? a lot of video clips i notice... =\ this could be bad if so...
<voltagex> xlinux_: apt-get install nvidia-glx-new then nvidia-xconfig
<mdkaneda55> fsck ran and errored out once after crash...
<Horscht> so basicaly I can't install vmware server allthough it's in the add/remove section, Frogzoo ?
<tobias> hello i want to install beryl + ati drivers my help is a howto and he said do : sudo rm /usr/src/fglrx-kernel*.deb  what means * the command doesent start
<tobias> thx for help
<xlinux_> voltagex; everytime you startup you get 'failed to initialize HAL'
<Frogzoo> mdkaneda55: yep, those are lost file fragments - moral is don't turn off your comp while the disks are spinning
<CaptSaltyJack> whoa. hmm
<SeenD> frogzoo and ajmorris: thx for the help... i ll return then to the forums...
<Frogzoo> mdkaneda55: better yet, always shut down cleanly
<voltagex> xlinux_: failed to initialize dac HAL - when startx runs
<Frogzoo> SeenD: that's best, gl
<mdkaneda55> frogzoo: um, not really the case, ubuntu crashed on me several times, nothing i could do about it, but thanx...
<ajmorris_> SeenD, i wish you well in finding your answer :)
<tobias> can nobody help me?
<voltagex> mdkaneda55: normally if something goes wrong with a Linux system you don't have to power off/restart
<oldude67> mdkaneda55: check disk for bed sectors...maybe bad
<Frogzoo> mdkaneda55: that's very unlinux type behaviour - I wonder what's going on
<voltagex> xlinux_: so...
<Toma-> voltagex: ha...
<Horscht> I had ubuntu freeze on me several times, too
<xlinux_> have you by chance tried to install at the command prompt with Nvidia drivers from the website?
<Horscht> couldn't even kill X
<voltagex> Toma-: ctrl-alt-backspace or ctrl-alt-f2 will drop you to a console to fix things
<mdkaneda55> voltagex: was having video driver problems or something, screen would totally freeze when a movie was played.. was really irritating me, uninstalled nvidia driver and reinstalled, and things seem ok... but it was really buggin me
<voltagex> xlinux_: same error, exactly.
<xlinux_> youre saying hard power downs destroy the hard drive?
<Toma-> voltagex: nvidia and other kernel drivers commonly cause hardlockups regularly.
<xlinux_> voltagex; gimme a sec
<voltagex> xlinux_: I mean with the .run from the nvidia site
<Frogzoo> xlinux_: not the drive, but the data
<martii> Frogzoo: doesn't help
<xlinux_> voltagex; ive had that too on my previous install, but it went away with a reboot
<martii> Frogzoo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/46575
<martii> Frogzoo: that the bug I experience
<voltagex> xlinux_: :| damn damn damn...
<xlinux_> voltagex; gimme a sec...
<Gorlist> Morning, had to change graphics as my ATI 9800 blew up, stuck a older ATI in, though who can I refresh Xorg.conf to detect it?
<martii> Frogzoo: and I even started machine with apci=off
<martii> Frogzoo: no change
<Gorlist> who - how
<luke_> Ok.... Sorry... But... Is there any reason why i shouldn't be able to see the other linux box i'm connected to? These two linux boxes just dont see eachother... (actually... they CAN ping eachother... so there is a connection... i just cannot see the computer in 'Network')
<voltagex> Gorlist: what kind of ATI card... it may work with the same driver
<luke_> and it wont share the internet
<Frogzoo> !ati | Gorlist
<ubotu> Gorlist: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gorlist> thanks
<Gorlist> its x1300
<budgieboy> anyone help ?
<SeenD> how can i uninstall a driver via ndiswrapper??
<budgieboy> I get error
<budgieboy> error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Gorlist> just im getting small artifacts
<xlinux_> voltagex; found your forum post, haha
<Frogzoo> !samba | luke_ you need to setup samba on both boxes, read the docs
<ubotu> luke_ you need to setup samba on both boxes, read the docs: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sluimers> Can someone help me? I can't burn files on my DVD/CD-writer to my CD-R
<sluimers> It won't recogniz my CD-R
<Frogzoo> sluimers: first try with k3b
<sluimers> I use K3b
<sluimers> ah
<sluimers> Well, that's where I tried
<Frogzoo> sluimers: does the cd drive work ?
<voltagex> xlinux_: can you bump it for me? ;)
<Frogzoo> sluimers: oh, how do you plan to burn files to a CD-R ??
<xlinux_> voltagex; I will
<voltagex> xlinux_: just apt-get --purge removed the package and trying the .run again
<Mishaal> please help !! i mounted the drives but i am not able to view the contents it says
<sluimers> errr... CD-R's can be burned only once right?
<sluimers> it's empty
<yrm0m> hi. im having an odd problem.  i can't give myself write access to my hard drives
<Frogzoo> sluimers: oh right, my bad
<xlinux_> voltagex; do you have any smb network shares running?
<yrm0m> i dont' see anything in this FAQ about it
<Mishaal> please help !! i mounted the drives but i am not able to view the contents it says  (You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "ntfsdrive". ) how do i solve this problem ??
<voltagex> xlinux_: yes!
<voltagex> xlinux_: oh, wait, not on this box
<Frogzoo> sluimers: can you read from both the DVD & CD ?
<yrm0m> when i look at the properties of a folder or drive, all of the access options are grayed out, and it says i can't change them because im not 'owner'
<yrm0m> but i am the only user
<xlinux_> voltagex; just to be sure, open the /etc/fstab and see what drives are mounted at boot
<yrm0m> so im stuck saving all my files to the desktop lol
<sluimers> anyway, k3b says that a buffer underrun occurs. No matter at what speed I try.
<voltagex> xlinux_: what does smb have to do with X?
<sluimers> I can read it yes
<yrm0m> im using ubuntustudio btw
<xlinux_> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/61350-failed-initialize-hal.html
<voltagex> xlinux_: don't have X, can't view, is that my thread?
<Frogzoo> sluimers: how much data are you trying to copy from the dvd to the cd ??
<voltagex> I'm about to switch machine, brb xlinux_
<sluimers> No, it's from the computer to CD
<sluimers> and it's 125 MB
<xlinux_> voltagex; okay
<Frogzoo> sluimers: does it start burning & fail, or immediately fail?
<gonnaeatthat>  /join #FOSSREVOLUTION
<gonnaeatthat> grr
<sluimers> immediately fail
<Frogzoo> sluimers: ls -lL /dev/cdrom & check you're a member of the group
<xlinux_> not to be a dumba**, but hows he using an IRC client with no X? I guess im still a noob..
<voltagex> xlinux_: back, thanks to the goodness of gnu screen
<voltagex> xlinux_: irssi
<xlinux_> nice
<sluimers> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2007-05-19 10:38 /dev/cdrom
<xlinux_> need that link again?
<voltagex> xlinux_: can I /msg you with the list of mounted drives?
<Frogzoo> sluimers: does 'groups' show cdrom ?
<xlinux_> yeah
<sluimers> groups?
<Frogzoo> sluimers: the command
<sluimers> yes
<yrm0m> ok i can't find an answer to my problem in the FAQ or on linuxforums.org
<voltagex> xlinux_: there are a few things to try there.
<Frogzoo> sluimers: check in k3b -> settings -> devices
<SeenD> anybody happen to know a good 54mbps wireless pcmcia card which will work on ubuntu 7.04? and cheap
<xlinux_> at the link I posted?
<yrm0m> when i look at the properties of a folder or drive, all of the access options are grayed out, and it says i can't change them because im not 'owner'
<Frogzoo> !hardware | SeenD
<ubotu> SeenD: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<yrm0m> i can't give myself write access
<yrm0m> i tried changing the permissions with chmod in console as well
<yrm0m> it didn't seem to have any effect
<hmpedersen> Does anyone have experience with vmware server on 7.04?
<xlinux_> yrm0m, is this a drive mounted by ntfs3g?
<sluimers> I'm there
<yrm0m> i don't know  :X   sorry idk what ntfs3g is
<voltagex> xlinux_: can I /msg you?
<xlinux_> voltagex; sure
<sluimers> It shows one writer drive
<Frogzoo> sluimers: so only the dvd shows...
<xlinux_> yrm0m; does it happen when youre trying to write to your windows partition, or does it happen everywhere?
<voltagex> xlinux_: hmm it says you don't exist.
<yrm0m> i have no windows partition
<yrm0m> its everywhere except the desktop
<yrm0m> both hard drives
<xlinux_> voltagex; huh? wtf??
<sluimers> Frogzoo: It's a Philips DVD+-RW SDVD
<Frogzoo> sluimers: I'm guessing from there "add device"
<voltagex> xlinux_: anyways, the similarity with that is I resized the ntfs partition to make way for ubuntu
<sluimers> Frogzoo: It can read and write everything
<Frogzoo> sluimers: the CD-R doesn't show in the devices settings, so you'll need to add it
<yrm0m> ubuntu is the only OS on here so there are no partitions
<xlinux_> yrm0m.. are you logged in as the original user of the system?
<sluimers> Frogzoo: okay, but how?
<yrm0m> im the only user
<xlinux_> voltagex; did you try the stuff listed in that link I posted?
<battlesquid> after updating today (edgy), the firewall is left down due to an error in the update!
<Frogzoo> sluimers: click "add device"
<Frogzoo> bbl
<sluimers> Frogzoo: adding dev/cdrom/ doesn't returns an error
<xlinux_> have you tried opening the file manager as root via the terminal?
<sluimers> Frogzoo: scrap the doesn't in that sentence
<yrm0m> oh crap
<yrm0m> ive got it
<yrm0m> thanks xlinux_ you actually helped me figure it out
<xlinux_> glad to help!
<xlinux_> voltagex; you still there?
<voltagex> xlinux_: I get hal errors on shutdown!
<yrm0m> is there no way at all to change access to NTFS stuff?
<alienseer23> how do I work with bin/cue dvd images in ubuntu??
<yrm0m> or do i have to reformat it
<battlesquid> after updating today (edgy), the firewall is left down due to an error in the update! when manually $ sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter start, i get the following: eth1: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<xlinux_> yrm0m, install ntfs3g and the gui for it
<battlesquid> this is bad, the firewall is down due to an update bug!
<yrm0m> ok ill check that out. thanks again
<xlinux_> voltagex; weird.. once again man.. if your dbus service isnt running, youll get HAL error
<sluimers> Since Frogzoo's gone is there anyone else who wants to help me? I can't seem to burn my CD-R
<LMJ> battlesquid :  type  ifconfig -a  and see if you have your ethernet cards
<sluimers> K3b can't find it
<xlinux_> does this happen running nv drivers?
<xlinux_> yrm0m, no prob
<battlesquid> LMJ, obviously as i am chatting here on the same computer with you
<xlinux_> yrm0m, use the repos for NTFS3g and the gui, very easy
<voltagex> xlinux_: yeah, what process should be running? It isn't disable
<arthanix> hi
<budgieboy> no one helped me :(
<alienseer23> I have an 8 gig bin/cue dvd image, I need to get the dvd data out of the image and into a video ts folder, and onto a 4 gig dvd. Do I just mount the cue (or bin) file?
<LMJ> eth1 is available battlesquid ?
<battlesquid> LMJ, there's just eth0 though
<xlinux_> yeah, if its happening with NV drivers, it isnt the video drivers, its something else
<xlinux_> go to startup services in system-admin
<battlesquid> LMJ, i can't remember for sure, but i think i have a faulty eth0, so there should just be eth1
<steveb> i hope someone can give me a hand with this - i cant get the live cd to start X. there are a load of squashfs errors and X says it cant find the fixed fonts. any idea?
<LMJ> that's your problem battlesquid, the driver is not loaded or so to make your eth1 available battlesquid
<sluimers> anyone?
<gh0zt> hey
<goban> how do i find the PYTHONPATH?
<battlesquid> LMJ, it seems like something decided eth1 should be named eth0 without my consent
<voltagex> xlinux_: ......:( nv drivers work fine - the open source ones right?
<xlinux_> yeah.. dang
<voltagex> xlinux_: so it *is* the Nvidia binary ones with the problem
<morpheus__>  irc.rizon.com
<LMJ> you can specify who is who with the file /etc/iftab battlesquid , for example :    "eth0 mac 00:4f:08:0F:64:59"  man iftab for more info
<xlinux_> well, your system has a problem with them
<xlinux_> give me a few more.. Ive gotta figure out what caused my HAL to fail!!!
<battlesquid> LMJ, both eth0 and eth1 are set, but i don't know which is which
<voltagex> xlinux_: gonna email nvidia with a bug report - my card is fine... it's all of a week old
<LMJ> mii-tool can help you to know what drive use each ethX battlesquid, or check dmesg"
<xlinux_> I know that.. its gotta be something with the OS/Software
<battlesquid> LMJ, how can i configure firestarter so i can defined eth0 in stead?
<xlinux_> doubt its your card or the driver
<gh0zt> secret
<bintut_> how will i set txpower to 13dBm using madwifi driver on my /etc/network/interfaces ?
<xlinux_> in your forum post the error message says the GPU name isnt found
<voltagex> xlinux_: what is dac, exactly/
<November> hey.
<xlinux_> are you sure you ran the nvidia config at the end of the install?
<voltagex> xlinux_: I'm thinking X may not be able to detect the amount of memory in my card
<voltagex> xlinux_: yes!
<LMJ> if there is a mess up with your 2 ethernet card battlesquid, fix it on the system side, after your firewall will work like before
<xlinux_> voltagex; hmmm
<arthanix> I need a recomendation... I'm using gnome window manager, but I feel it's too limited. Are there any reasons not to use XFCE or KDE? wich is better?
<xlinux_> are you on X now? (via Nv drivers)
<battlesquid> LMJ, i see. i tried dmesg and mii-tool. i don't know what to do with them though, what am i looking for, or is there something they should do?
<voltagex> xlinux_: no, but I'm on a machine with working display, via ssh
<Gorlist> Morning
<Gorlist> ive just managed to botch my xorg.conf and im now stuck in command prompt on boot up
<emss> arthanix: try openbox, ion3 and ratpoison
<xlinux_> voltagex; im curious to know what your xorg.conf says.. thats where your problem is
<xlinux_> its gotta be
<voltagex> xlinux_: I don't have any settings for memory in there, isn't dac something to do with ram?
<battlesquid> *help me LMJ you're my only hope*
<voltagex> xlinux_: the "failed to initialise dac HAL" I think dac is the key
<voltagex> xlinux_: hang on, I will attempt to pastebin the config
<arthanix> emss, Thanx
<xlinux_> good point...
<LMJ> I think the best fix for your problem is to define what network card is eth0 and what is eth1. This can be done via /etc/iftab. First, you have to figure out what is the mac address if each network card by the best way you can and then fill /etc/iftab
<SeenD> the ubuntustudio site is down -- anybody know how to install or apt-get the studio stuff?
<voltagex> xlinux_: aha, dac is to do with tv-out
<SeenD> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<catrik> Hi, I want to use 1280x1024, but it's not in the Screen Resolution selector. I have "1280x1024" in xorg.conf. How to fix?
<SeenD> !UbuntuStudio
<voltagex> xlinux_: or not, never mind me
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<battlesquid> LMJ, as there are only two cards and two entries in /etc/iftab i assume i should swap them (as the current assignment is not the right one)
<LMJ> did you change it ?
<voltagex> xlinux_: I have no idea how to tell X that the card has 512mb
<battlesquid> LMJ, i haven't done anything yet
<LMJ> i bet the update won't do that
<xlinux_> voltagex; you shouldnt have too.. youre card has had no problems for others
<LMJ> in that case, it could be a problem somewhere else
<battlesquid> LMJ, but how else could i end up with different assignments?
<LMJ> battlesquid : ok, give a shout
<battlesquid> LMJ, i'll try reassigning now
<Gorlist> when I type in this command to restore my config
<Gorlist> comes up with directory not found?
<voltagex> xlinux_: XFX Geforce 8500GT, seems to think it has 512mb/ram when I only ordered a 256 :P
<Gorlist> sudo cp /etc/X11/backup/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gorlist> im in the command prompt as desktop won't load
<voltagex> xlinux_: also, that means the clock/core/memory speeds of the card are different from normal
<m0u5e> does anyone know if its possible to configure video out on only one desktop, and have like the other (3) for person use?
<m0u5e> so that you can work on other stuff while using one side of the cube for video on like a TV?
<xlinux_> voltagex; try     sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf       and see what it says under "section screen"
<battlesquid> LMJ, i get the same thing when starting firestarter now, but restarting networking went by fine
<Gorlist> anyone? really need some help :(
<xlinux_> voltagex: then well know if the nvidia config has recognized your card..
<LMJ> you have to restart the OS to be sure of your config anyway
<voltagex> xlinux_: http://www.pastebin.ca/496550
<Gorlist> this command comes up with directory not found when trying to restore my xorg.conf
<Gorlist> sudo cp /etc/X11/backup/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<m0u5e> gorlist: why wont it load? did it give you a error?
<m0u5e> gorlist: ah.
<neil_fiesty> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<niekie_> Hrmm.. apparently I'm already online..
* niekie_ checks..
<m0u5e> gorlist: try using a live cd?
<Gorlist> no?
<Frogzoo> niekie_: lies!
<macabro22> Hello
<Gorlist> i only have a 32 bit live cd, my ubuntu install is 64bit (does that matter?)
<niekie> Hrmm.. :o
<Finux> hi everyone
<niekie> Found the PC that had IRC on :D
<Finux> have a quick newbie question
<niekie> Haha.
<fahad>  
<Finux> wondered if any one could help
<Frogzoo> Gorlist: you won't get very far like that
<voltagex> Finux: just ask it
<m0u5e> is there a 64 bit live cd version availabe (should be...)
<Catoptromancy> wow didnt know xchat did arabic
<Finux> cool, how do you turn beagled off perminatly
<Gorlist> I can't burn it anyhow...
<xlinux_> voltagex: the DRIVER isnt recongnizing youre card
<voltagex> xlinux_: no, I think I messed that config up
<Gorlist> well that command should have just worked? how could I browse the filesystem from my user?
<voltagex> xlinux_: forcing the prorgam to make a new one now
<xlinux_> on yours it says "nvidia" for every slot that mentions device
<tarantyl> 
<tarantyl>  
<tarantyl>   
<xlinux_> mine actually lists the MAKE and MODEL of my card...
<xlinux_> we'll see on your new one...
<tarantyl> 
<DfraGG3r> are there any alternative software to amanda? for disaster recovery?
<mudit> hi does anyone know how to find full forms of linux commands like uname etc....
<voltagex> xlinux_: nope, same thing, the driver doesn't recognise the damn card! Help!
<Frogzoo> mudit: ls /usr/bin ?
<voltagex> xlinux_: should I try a beta driver?
<hydan> mudit, have you tried searching for them?
<Duragizer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/19749/comments/74 , anyone know a solution ?
<xlinux_> voltagex... one more sec... thats what im thinking, im on the nvidia website
<xlinux_> 8500 whats your card again?
<voltagex> xlinux_: 8500GT
<yrm0m> hi um, i installed ntfs-g3, opened the config thing and it has 2 checkboxes. one to allow access to internal drives and one for external
<yrm0m> for some reason, the check box for internal drives is grayed out
<yrm0m> :(
<mudit> hydan yes i googled a lot, but even in descriptions nothing is available
<hydan> how can you get hardware information, like what type of processor is on the machine.
<yrm0m> theres nothing about this on the web pages im looking at
<hydan> hmmm.
<voltagex> xlinux_: absolutely wonderful card if you're a windows user...
<xlinux_> yrm0m... youre close....
<xlinux_> voltagex.. its going to be a wonderful linux card when we fix it..
<CheshireViking> hydan, you can try using the lshw command in terminal
<mudit> hydan actually i m asking abt the expanded meaning of commands not thr functions
<SlimeyPete> hydan: lspci will tell you most of what you want to know. "cat /proc/cpuinfo" will tell you the processor.
<xlinux_> yrm0m.. give me 2 secs.. im trying to help voltagex get his x up
<yrm0m> do you know why that option is grayed out xlinux_ ?
<yrm0m> oh ok
<yrm0m> no problem
<yrm0m> say my nick here when you are ready so im notified
<Pinchiukas> how do I twist that cube thing by default on my laptop?
<Gorlist> so no help
<Frogzoo> hydan: lspci & lshw
<Finux> does anyone know a way of turning beagled off on a perminate other than unistalling it?
<hydan> CheshireViking, SlimeyPete, thanks for the help. i need to get back in the rhythm of RTFM. i haven't used linux in years.
<hydan> thanks for your help :)
<CheshireViking> hydan, np
<hydan> Frogzoo, thank you too
<Pinchiukas> eh?
<xlinux_> voltagex: defintely go for the driver on this page and see if your HAL works..
<xlinux_> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.03.html
<mudit> frogzoo: /usr/bin has the binaries but not the unabbreviated forms of commands
<cjae> ok if I have port 34500 is this port udp or tcp or both?? do all ports have both tcp and udp??
<Frogzoo> mudit: I have no idea what you're talking about
<xlinux_> voltagex: you there?
<Finux> thanks for the help guys, i find coming on here really useful - honest
<kayef> how do i make a window stick to a desktop and not be shadowed by the "show desktop" button?
<konstad> setting up a webmail host using courier-imap server. don't know how to set up the server. not sure if it is running. it is in /etc/init.d no there is no process of this name. any help?
<xlinux_> yrm0m
<bluej774> Can anyone tell me if there's a way to play commercial DVDs using totem-gstreamer?
<xlinux_> whats the dealio again?
<mudit> frogzoo: k i mean like pwd stands for print working directory, cd for change directoty.....so similarly how do find meanings of others
<voltagex> xlinux_: am now
<yrm0m> hi
<xlinux_> haha, oh man.. lol
<Frogzoo> mudit: man pwd
<voltagex> xlinux_: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRGH
<yrm0m> oh i installed ntfs g3k or whatever it is. opened up the config but the option to enable writing for internal devices is grayed out
<xlinux_> ok, voltagex, did the BETA driver work?
<voltagex> xlinux_: BETA driver adds support for my card!!!
<xlinux_> thats good voltagex... at least it works.. lol you could have an ATI card
<voltagex> xlinux_: halfway between angry and happy
* bintut_ waves to all.. gtg now..
<xlinux_> yrm0m... did you install the libs or just the gui?
<voltagex> xlinux_: that's one of the reasons I go NVidia, but I wish they'd open source it, they'd blow ATI away
<xlinux_> voltagex... DEFINITELY let nvidia know about this
<fumanju> howdy
<konstad> courier-imap server. anyone using it?
<voltagex> xlinux_: they already know! read http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.03.html
<fumanju> just installed ubuntu desktop, a breeze...
<yrm0m> oh it looks like i was missing one lib
<konstad> fumanju, online or off a cd?
<fumanju> off a cd
<fumanju> installed it on a clean hdd
<yrm0m> libntfs-3g0-dev
<konstad> fumanju, quite basic then.
<xlinux_> yrm0m.. you might need to restartX after installing the lib so the drive will mount
<yrm0m> do i need that one?
<yrm0m> ok
<yrm0m> ill try that real quick
<xlinux_> voltagex: haha, yeah thats a link I posted not realizing you left
<konstad> fumanju, where do get the cd fr?
<xlinux_> voltagex: do you notice any adverse effects using the BETA driver?
<fumanju> wanted to ask, i know there's ubuntu server edition w/ LAMP, but if i want to install web/ftp server, php and mysql...do i just install them separately?
<fumanju> downloaded the ISO
<fumanju> then burned it onto a cd-r
<fumanju> oh, i want to install ^ on ubuntu desktop edition
<voltagex> xlinux_: not installed yet, my connection is only ADSL
<konstad> fumanju, you definitely can instal them separately.
<voltagex> xlinux_: please add me to msn or aim or something?
<xlinux_> is this your aim name?
<mudit> frogzoo: yeah thats fine but in man uname, the description says print system information.......so y did the writer f this utility keep its name as uname....thr has to be some reason....knowing that reason would make it a lot easier for me to remember the command and its function......sorry if i m bugging u out :)
<Ace2016> Hi all
<voltagex> xlinux_: sorry, trancepasta on aim
<micktm> hi all!!
<micktm> How can I change the default network interface chosen during the installation of ubuntu?
<fumanju> also, how safe is ubuntu if i want to DMZ it from my router?
<sacater> can anyone help me with this http://rafb.net/p/abHBD737.html
<yrm0m> xlinux_ : thank you, that did finally work
<xlinux_> yrm0m, awesome
<variant> fumanju: well, presumably being in the dmz it will be firewalled.. so just as safe as any other os behind your dmz
<Ace2016> Can someone help me with this compile error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21539/  the file i'm compiling is http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/splashutils/current/splashutils-1.4.2.tar.bz2
<fumanju> isn't being in DMZ means it's not protected by router?...or do you mean ubuntu firewall?
<variant> fumanju: thats not what DMZ means, probably in your crappy router thats what it means but in networking that is _not_ what it means :)
<fumanju> ah, sorry...
<fumanju> but yea, i was talking about the my router's dmz
<variant> fumanju: dmz is a zone between trusted (no external access) and untrusted (the internet)
<micktm> How can I change the default network interface chosen during the installation of ubuntu?
<fumanju> ok
<variant> fumanju: well, if you enable a software firewall on ubuntu it's fairly safe.. safer than *alternative* operating systems :)
<fumanju> cool, good to know...i'll get started on reading the docs then....thanks...
<variant> fumanju: i would forward whatever ports you need to access to the ubuntu computer and ignore the routers so called dmz, such a feature makes the security features offered by the router worthless (to the rest of the network also)
<fumanju> ok
<fumanju> i'll forward the basic ports for web/ftp server then...
<variant> exactly
<fumanju> um, this may sound silly...but what's the best way to install web/ftp server in ubuntu desktop
<micktm> How can I change the default network interface chosen during the installation of ubuntu?
<variant> fumanju: apt-get install apache gproftpd (gproftpd is a ftp server gui setup program)
<TabooTreez> how does one force a certain resolution? I cant go any high then 1024x768 and I have my graphics driver installed.
<fumanju> ok, and i type this in the terminal right?
<ycmarvin> I have downloaded dvd of new ubuntu, how can I use it to replace my old ubuntu version
<variant> TabooTreez: does your screen support higher resolutions?
<variant> ycmarvin: put it in the drive
<variant> ycmarvin: while using ubuntu
<yrm0m> #lad
<yrm0m> oops
<TabooTreez> variant, on other distros and windows I can go very high
<ycmarvin> variant: I have it in the drive
<kayef> how do i make a window stick to a desktop and not be shadowed by the "show desktop" button?
<variant> ycmarvin: open the update manager
<ycmarvin> variant: everything listed there are from my dvd?
<variant> ycmarvin: not sure, don't have an ubuntu pc handy to check it out
<variant> !update | ycmarvin
<ubotu> ycmarvin: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Rich_li_ny> Xubuntu 6.10  problem:  When I try to use letter wizzard in OpenOffice I get the following:  "OpenOffice.org requires Jaca runtime enviroment (JRE) to perform this task.  Please install JRE and restart OpenOffice.org"    but I allready have java runtime enviroment and java 6 plugin installed.  What should I do next?
<variant> !java | Rich_li_ny
<ubotu> Rich_li_ny: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<fierycleric> is there a forwardport of firefox 1.5 for feisty?
<ycmarvin> variant: ok I tried to click update and my dvd is reading..thanks
<macabro22> hello
<das77> hello!
<macabro22> I am trying to solve my wifi problem
<macabro22> I read somewhere that ubuntu mint does recognize my card
<macabro22> but I dont want install it all over again
<fierycleric> !mint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fierycleric> !info mint
<ubotu> Package mint does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<babo> I need to run a command on system startup everytime.
<zql> hello
<fierycleric> babo what command?
<kayef> can someone pls send me *.png clock skins?
<babo> fierycleric, cd /home/babo/django && python manage.py runserver 8080
<babo> where has chkconfig gone ?
<fumanju> just wondering...xp/vista has the remote desktop thing...does ubuntu have something like that?
<babo> I think runlevel 3 though tdo ...
<fierycleric> babo: the default runlevel is 2
<babo> fierycleric: right, what's the command though ?
<dinio> hi
<macabro22> Is there a way for me to just run mintwifi. Should that solve my wifi problem?
<macabro22> I mean
<dinio> alguien que hable castellano?
<jatt> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<macabro22> Can I just get the driver from the mint repos?
<perlmonkey> hi
<Rich_li_ny> Resinstaled (Third Time) JRE.. and still have following problem:... Xubuntu 6.10 problem: When I try to use letter wizzard in OpenOffice I get the following: "OpenOffice.org requires Jaca runtime enviroment (JRE) to perform this task. Please install JRE and restart OpenOffice.org" but I allready have java runtime enviroment and java 6 plugin installed. What should I do next?
<visik7> hi
<visik7> How can I remove all gksu of asking me password ?
<fierycleric> babo: have a  look at /etc/init.d/README ... and /usr/share/doc/upstart dir ....
<LMJ> visik7 : That's a bad idea anyway... everybody will have a part of the root priviledges... but you should check out /etc/sudoers
<tiddi> gd everyone
<Rich_li_ny> Visik I wouldnt even consider doing that.
<fierycleric> visik7: login as root?
<visik7> LMJ, nobody use my pc I just want to put the password at boot it's safely enought for me
<macabro22> So what do you guys think? Is there a way for me to get the linux-mint wifi compatibility, since its ubuntu-based, without having to install it entirely?
<visik7> fierycleric, no I don't want login as root
<macabro22> Maybe by adding the repository lines to my synaptic manager?
<visik7> fierycleric, I just don't want to put the password every now and then when I do things like upgrade or set the clock
<kenthomson> !sudo | visik7
<ubotu> visik7: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fierycleric> visik7: maybe man sudoers.... dont know if its possible
<kenthomson> visik7: you shall find what you need there
<macabro22> Yeah.. inputting the password all the time is tireing
<kenthomson> macabro22: absolutely
<cjae> why if I have two separate x server sessions (screens) can I not run ff in both at once??
<hylje> cjae: firefox limitation; i believe there is a switch that disables it
<cjae> hylje, like you mean I setting
<cjae> a
<YNWA> is there a way of changing the contrast of a screen display (I have a laptop, so i can't change it manually)
<cjae> hylje, or actual limitation
<hylje> cjae: by default firefox does not want to have several processes of firefox around
<fierycleric> cjae: you can create two profiles ....
<cjae> ??
<qaws> hi, how to install cedega? i found this: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS , but sh WineCVS.sh doesnt work - test: 43: ==: unexpected operator and WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<cjae> So what you hylje fierycleric  are saying is that firefox does not want to have several processes of one profile around
<hylje> cjae: pretty much
<cjae> ic
<cjae> ok if I have port 34500 is this port udp or tcp or both?? do all ports have both tcp and udp??
<fierycleric> cjae: udp ports are different from tcp ports....
<Luke74> hi, i updated from 2.6.17-11-386 to 2.6.20-15-386. No I can't boot anymore, there's a message "failed to start the X server" and "Error: Microcode 'bcm43xx_microcode5.fw' not available or load failed. What should I do (
<Luke74> ?
<YNWA> is there a way of changing the contrast of a screen display (I have a laptop, so i can't change it manually)
<qaws> Luke74: have you backup?
<cjae> fierycleric, but essentially there is not two set 65xxx for ports right
<cjae> sets
<qaws> hi, how to install cedega pls? i found this: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS , but sh WineCVS.sh doesnt work - test: 43: ==: unexpected operator and WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Frogzoo> YNWA: is this an ati vid card?
<Luke74> qaws: no, but I don't need any of the stuff I have on my ubuntu partition. Are you saying I should get a new DVD and reinstall?
<YNWA> frogzoo:nope, intel
<xlinux_> Luke74: does that error remind you of any program you used to run?
<qaws> Luke: it is the easiest way, but someone can help you without reinstall
<gnudles> good morning
<perlmonkey> mornin
<Luke74> xlinux_: no, I'm a total Linux newbie and I haven't run many progs yet...
<Rich_li_ny> GM
<Luke74> qaws: i will reinstall then...
<fierycleric> cjae: two sets?  ... they are different , there are 2^16 udp ports and 2^16 tcp ports they are different
<kenthomson> Luke74: did you do anything except upgrade the kernel?
<kenthomson> Luke74: maybe something with the video drivers or change the graphic card?
<SlimeyPete> qaws: I just took a look at the manpage for "test". There isn't a -a option. That might be the problem?
<cjae> fierycleric, so if I am told to open port 1943 how do I know if that is tcp or udp ??
<Luke74> kenthomson: no, definitely not that (i don't even know how that's done...)
<kenthomson> Luke74: when it says can't start the x-server press ok, and than ctrl-alt-f1, login with your username and password
<gnudles> do you know how to get ubuntu  gusty gibbon?
<gnudles> 7.10
<fierycleric> cjae: you dont :) ... they need to tell you ....
<PriceChild> !gutsy | gnudles
<ubotu> gnudles: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> YNWA: you need someway of tweaking the driver's gamma - not sure how to on intel
<kenthomson> Luke74: you will be in text-mode
<kenthomson> Luke74: What graphic card do you have?
<gnudles> i now they will release it in october
<YNWA> frogzoo: damn, because with the gamma command and the brightness, the contrast is too great
<Toma-> gnudles: gutsy is basically in massive chunks right now. from what i heard
<Frogzoo> very early days for gutsy
<kenthomson> PriceChild: Is there some way we can make Gusty Gibbon --> Gusty Gnudles?
<xlinux_> does anyone know if Phoenix BIOS (it sucks I know) offers ACPI support to Linux?
<cjae> fierycleric, so how do I tell firestarter which protocol to use
<Luke74> kenthomson: i don't even know. some nvidia i think. i will reinstall, that's definitely less hassle.... thanks though.
<qaws> SlimeyPete: where should be this option?
<fierycleric> cjae: sorry ive never used firestarter
<gnudles> thanx
<kenthomson> Luke74: as you wish but as your system is untouched we could make it work if you try
<cjae> fierycleric,  do you manually edit iptables
<SlimeyPete> qaws: dunno. Nowhere. Maybe the problem is that Ubuntu uses Dash rather than Bash.
<fierycleric> cjae: yeah
<SlimeyPete> (when it runs scripts)
<Luke74> kenthomson: i'm way too afraid of command lines... ;-P
<kenthomson> Luke74: nothing to be happy about, but as you wish
<nafis_devlpr> does anyone know how to archive an ubuntu package, so that I can transfer the soft to another PC
<sunny__su> wel
<fierycleric> nafis_devlpr: i think they are already compressed if thats what you mean.....
<qaws> SlimeyPete: so it is not cedega on ubuntu?
<babo> guys, how do I set a command to run on system startup ?
<babo> where has chkconfig gone ?
<cjae> fierycleric, do you know where there is a manual for mentally challenged ??
<SlimeyPete> qaws: I don't understand what you mean
<fierycleric> cjae: :) .... um manual for what? iptables? ....
<nafis_devlpr> i meant I want to transfer a soft to another PC
<qaws> SlimeyPete: can cedega work on ubuntu? is any sollution?
<nafis_devlpr> which has been already downloaded directly using apt-get
<ajmorris_> qaws, cedega works on ubuntu, i use it
<cjae> fierycleric, I have tried to get into one manual but I was like not attending high school and going to harvard
<SlimeyPete> qaws: yes, it can work. The best solution is either to pay for the .deb package (by subscribing to transgaming) or to download it from a torrent site.
<cjae> fierycleric, yes iptables
<kenthomson> nafis_devlpr: the package you download would be as a .deb, if you installed something from synaptic/apt-get look for the .deb @ /var/cache/apt/archives for the corresponding .deb, Take that (copy with sudo i.e. gksudo nautilus and copy-paste) to removable media to the pc you want, and double click that deb package
<daedra> hmm it seems that compiz is still a bit unstable in Feisty
<magfrump> hello
<daedra> after a long session of messing around it always hangs needing cold boot
<kenthomson> babo: the GUI way is System>preferences>session "new" and type the command
<PriceChild> daedra, on the desktop-effects window it states that is an experiemental feature, a technology preview etc. etc.
<qaws> SlimeyPete: thx, i will try
<kenthomson> PriceChild: I have a serious compiz problem would you help?
<daedra> PriceChild: I know, but i'm getting needy like a spoilt child
<ikonia> kenthomson: just ask the question
<daedra> I want stability AND wiggly windows :)
<Heavenquake> daedra: make up your mind: You want a stable system, or an expirimental and not-so stable system
<nafis_devlpr> kenthomson: but what bout dependencies???
<ikonia> daedra: 7.04 is pretty close to that
<kenthomson> ikonia: it's long and tedious and someone might ban me from flooding the channel?
<kenthomson> nafis_devlpr: when you run that *.deb in another system if there are missing dependencies than that package will not install and clearly state the dependencies it needs
<ikonia> kenthomson: don't start with all that ban stuff again, you're on your god knows how many chance, just ask the question if you want help
<fierycleric> cjae: well there is always "man iptables" , but it is quite complicated , there are probably much easier ways of setting up simple firewall rules
<fierycleric> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kenthomson> nafis_devlpr: another idea is to manually run the deb package on your system and look for dependencies and take those *.deb with you
<daedra> ikonia: i can mess around with it safely for about 2 hours
<ikonia> daedra: then what happens
<daedra> ikonia: i'm talking videos on every side of the cube
<nafis_devlpr> kenthomson: is there any way to get the dependencies in the PC where its already installed
<ikonia> daedra: seems reasonable
<daedra> then it just freezes but I can hear the video
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: if its already installed it has the dependencies
<daedra> unable to CTRL+ALT+BKSPACE out
<daedra> or any keybindings
<ikonia> daedra: so the graphics locks but the rest of the box hangs, or just the window manager
<tri3axe> how is the 3d desktop beryl/compiz/nvidia on ubuntu now?
<kenthomson> nafis_devlpr: in the pc that it is already installed look for the dependencies tab in the deb-package window (when you double click it) and note their name and take the corresponding *.debs with you to another pc along with the main .deb
<ikonia> but sound is still playing
<Frogzoo> daedra: ctrl alt f1 to get to terminal ?
<ikonia> tri3axe: much better
<daedra> Frogzoo: useless
<kenthomson> tri3axe: exactly 3d
<PriceChild> tri3axe, experiemental, unstable, will not work on all machines.
<xlinux_> I dont have any probs
<daedra> mpd was running at the time and didn't stop playing my music
<ikonia> daedra: for arguments sake, disable 3d effects and try running for a few hours
<ikonia> daedra: could give you an idea if there is driver issue over a driver ---> compiz issue
<daedra> ikonia: its smooth as a peach without compiz on
<fierycleric> daedra: i've found beryl more stable than compiz ... and you can always switch back to metacity when needed
<tri3axe> i tried to enable "desktop effects" but it said composite extension not available.. i have a 8800gtx
<kenthomson> ikonia: could you come to #kens-world, i would like to paste my problem there.
<ikonia> kenthomson: just use a pastebin
<PriceChild> tri3axe, #ubuntu-effects for composite support
<ikonia> daedra: have some system monitors running and monitor it for a while see if memory or cpu are climing and staying hihg
<ikonia> high
<tri3axe> but is desktop effects better than the compiz/beryl thingy? i really ask whats best to use with nvidia card..heh
<fierycleric> !backport
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<fierycleric> !forwardport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forwardport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fierycleric> dam
<nafis_devlpr> kenthomson: but there is no tab named dependecies
<RainCT> hi
<kenthomson> nafis_devlpr: let me check
<nafis_devlpr> kenthomson: only included files which contains installed files
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: what exactly do you want to know
<kenthomson> nafis_devlpr: i see..one can't check for it through the window but if you were missing some dependencies than i dialog box would tell you upon installing
<kenthomson> ikonia: he wants to carry a .deb to another ubuntu box along with all it's dependencies so that he can install it there (he doesn't know how to manually select all the dependencies)
<ikonia> you can't carry dependencies from one box to another - you re-install them on the new box
<kenthomson> ikonia: what is the new box doesn't have internet
<kenthomson> ikonia: assume it's a offline box
<ikonia> then he'x screwed
<ikonia> he needs to burn them onto a cd
<ikonia> or something along those lines
<babo> I've tried to get gnome to run a command on system startup using the sessions tab. It won't work though...
<ikonia> babo: what command
<nafis_devlpr> bingo now u got it
<babo> can someone tell what ubuntu has done to the chkconfig command ?
<blackjackel> does Ubuntu support the .BWT cd image extension?
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: download the dependencies onto a cd and move hem along
<babo> I never realized getting a program on runlevel 3 would be so difficult ...
<ikonia> babo: chkconfig is nothing to do with ubuntu
<nafis_devlpr> okay here is the scenario
<kenthomson> ikonia: let's say i downloaded a package A from apt-get and it's in my /var/cache/apt/archives, now i want to carry that package A to another box along with all the dependencies on a USB, how would i so it?
<kenthomson> ikonia: *do
<nafis_devlpr> suppose I downloaded emacs
<babo> ikonia: cd /home/babo/django/flowerhour && python manage.py runserver 8080
<nafis_devlpr> using apt-get install
<babo> I want to start django automatically ? There's no man page for 'upstart' ...
<nafis_devlpr> now i want emacs in another ubuntu box which has no inet connection
<babo> ikonia: what does ubuntu use nowadays ?
<kenthomson> !enter | nafis_devlpr
<ubotu> nafis_devlpr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> BoBo: for what ?
<PriceChild> !pm | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<kenthomson> ikonia: my question?
<czester> hello
<kenthomson> PriceChild: i asked it here and thought your expertise could help me more
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: then you download the packages onto a cd or use the ubuntu cd and install them on the other omputer
<ikonia> kenthomson: I told you to ask in the channel
<babo> can someone please tell me how to run a script on startup ?
<kenthomson> PriceChild: ikonia:  I have got a compiz problem I have written it in detail here:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21548/, would you please take a look?
<nafis_devlpr> wait a minute
<gonnaeatthat> hey guys whats the kill command for an application firefox is not responding and need to restart it
<ikonia> babo: gnome can't "cd" gnome is a window manager not a shell
<ikonia> gonnaeatthat: the command is "kill"
<kenthomson> ikonia: i asked a question to you other than this above
<nafis_devlpr> how will i know the which files to copy??
<gonnaeatthat> kill firefox???
<ikonia> kenthomson: the one about moving .debs ?
<Overdose_> Hey, help me howto fail the ubuntu cd at stage 1 so thet i can runt ftp installer
<kenthomson> ikonia: yes
<kenthomson> ikonia: I want to do it via a usb-drive
<ikonia> kenthomson: just copy the debs from the host system, onto the usb drive, then move them to the new pc
<TurtleBoots> anyone know how to find out RAM details on Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> TurtleBoots, top
<ikonia> TurtleBoots: free
<nafis_devlpr> same thing, any portable media will do
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: exactly
<TurtleBoots> i.e. how much ram the system has?
<babo> ikonia: right thanks. That doesn't answer my question though .... I guess I'll just have to write my own startup script ...
<moi> what is the canal for french
<ikonia> babo: what do you want it to do ?
<kenthomson> ikonia: you see i also would like to take the dependencies with it, but in this case i don't know what dependencies this particular package has, so how do i find that out and carry those deb's as well?
<ikonia> !fr >moi
<cjae> how come I only see 503 MB of my physical ram
<ikonia> kenthomson: try dpkg -I $file
<PriceChild> babo, gnome startup or computer startup?
<ikonia> cjae: shared video card taking ram ?
<PriceChild> ikonia, double clicking is a lot easier ;)
<kenthomson> ikonia: is that a "-L"? lower-case?
<cjae> ikonia, nvidia agp
<ikonia> PriceChild: ha ha ha
<ikonia> kenthomson: no capital I
<kenthomson> PriceChild: Are you going to help me with the compiz problem
<babo> PriceChild: either ...
<PriceChild> !startup | babo
<ubotu> babo: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<moi> je ne sais pas me servir de cet outil !
<PriceChild> kenthomson, I don't remember offering.... help in #ubuntu-effects
<ikonia> kenthomson: your compiz problem is either a software bug, or your system is running low on resources
<PriceChild> moi, /join #ubuntu-fr
<babo> PriceChild: I've tried that already. I need a command line startup.
<kenthomson> ikonia: your solution is not helping i want to just know the name of the dependency deb's that are required for installing a Package so that i can copy them also the my usb
<PriceChild> babo, haha ok well not either then :)
<cjae> ikonia, what the command to see or can  I just check /proc to see if gui is lying
<ikonia> kenthomson: does dpkg -I not give you the list of dependencies ?
<ikonia> cjae: the command for what sorry
<moi> pricechild oui mais comment pardon pour le nul que je suis
<enyc> Hrrm this is odd... on Feisty.. with 3c589 (as only network device) the kernel reports it has assigned eth0 (in dmesg) but  actually eth1 is the device that works (dhclient ifconfig etc.)
<TurtleBoots> is there any way of testing the amount of RAM in a syste?
<PriceChild> moi, je ne comprends pas
<cjae> ikonia, to see installed ram
<babo> PriceChild: why is a command line startup not relevant for the system startup ?
<TurtleBoots> in Ubunut
<ikonia> cjae: free
<enyc> TurtleBoots: cat /proc/meminfo
<kenthomson> ikonia: it gives some complex output i don't know how to reduce it to the name of dependency deb's
<Frogzoo> enyc: check /etc/iftab
<ikonia> TurtleBoots: yes the grub boot option for memtest
<PriceChild> babo, you answered "either" when i asked "gnome or system"
<TurtleBoots> ikonia how will that test it?
<SlimeyPete> TurtleBoots: "top" will tell you how much RAM you have
<ikonia> TurtleBoots: a load of mini programs run test
<enyc> Frogzoo: hey wow i didnt know about that ;-)
<ben_underscore> anyone know about apache config?
<ikonia> SlimeyPete: depending on your system top can sometimes lie about that
<PriceChild> babo, erm I'm really not sure of the best way to add it on system startup sorry...
<PriceChild> !anyone | ben_underscore
<ubotu> ben_underscore: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> ben_underscore: whats up
<enyc> Frogzoo: all the same i havent set anything in there
<TurtleBoots> thanks guys !! :-)
<enyc> Frogzoo: ill need to boot that system etc.
<kenthomson> PriceChild: Will you please take a look at my compiz problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21548/.
<Frogzoo> enyc: but if you do, your nics won't swap around
<SlimeyPete> ikonia: how so? I've found it reliable.
<ikonia> kenthomson: your compiz problem is either a software/driver interaction issue or your system is running low on resources
<PriceChild> kenthomson, compositing support in #ubuntu-effects. Someone will help you if they can.
<ikonia> SlimeyPete: sometimes top just randomly lies about ram
<enyc> Frogzoo: thing is ive onlry got one
<ben_underscore> PriceChild:  yeah ok, sorry. i wanted to config apache so i could have a public_html directory in my home dir and run some php in that, but i cannot remember the directives for apache2.conf
<nafis_devlpr> kenthomson: okay there is a list of some files, are those the depedencies??
<mogwai> a2enmod userdir as root
<ikonia> kenthomson: do "dpkg -I $file_name_of_deb" and look at the line that says Depends: x11-common, libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), libfontenc1, libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2), libxau6, libxdmcp6, libxfont1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1)
<enyc> Frogzoo: theres no other pci/usb internal/external it would be seeing as ethernet
<kenthomson> PriceChild: i went there and they were equally clueless, but i saw your tutorial for compiz so i thought you would be in a better position to help, please take a look
<ikonia> for example
<ben_underscore> mogwai: ah!
<PriceChild> ben_underscore, I know this one!!! :P gimme a second to remember :P
<ikonia> kenthomson: look at the Depends line
<kenthomson> ikonia: i did dkpg -l nano and got no depends line
<cjae> ikonia, Mem:        515948
<PriceChild> kenthomson, I'm not going to ask again. support for compositing in #ubuntu-effects. At least wait for an answer
<kenthomson> ikonia: and also tried ktorrent
<mogwai> lucky - I just joined
<ikonia> kenthomson: its not -l - i've told you 2 times, its -I
<enyc> Frogzoo: but I still get eth0 as a "useless device" and eth1 as working ethernet
<enyc> Frogzoo: and eth2/onwards do not exist etc.
<kenthomson> eye or L?
<nafis_devlpr> ikonia: okay this is one solution
<kenthomson> ikonia: eye or L
<kenthomson> nafis_devlpr: i really don't know how
<ikonia> kenthomson: 4th time - "-I" captial i
<PriceChild> ben_underscore, still with you... bear with me please :)
<nafis_devlpr>  kenthomson: use capital i
<cjae> where does the system load monitor gather info from
<fierycleric> i think apt-cache --recurse showpkg <package i want depends for>  ... will show you all the dependencies , then just have to find the file names for those dependencies
<Frogzoo> enyc: well for some reason it thinks something is using eth0, so decided to use eth1 instead
<fierycleric> they might not be in cache tho
<ikonia> cjae: direct kernel interaction, probably through proc
<kenthomson> ikonia: ken@ken-desktop:~$ dkpg -I nano
<kenthomson> bash: dkpg: command not found
<hydan> how can i remove evolution and gaim?
<kenthomson> ikonia: wait sorry
<ikonia> kenthomson: dpkg
<enyc> Frogzoo: yes... hence weird to me ;-)
<cjae> ikonia, it says only 240 of 503 used but free says Mem:        515948     480460      35488          0      14460     236672
<cjae> -/+ buffers/cache:     229328     286620
<nafis_devlpr> ikonia: is there any another way??
<kenthomson> ikonia: dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `nano': No such file or directory
<ikonia> hydan: apt-get remove - but beware they are associated with the gnome-desktop meta package
<xlinux_> hydan.. go to add/remove programs and search for them.. then uncheck the box next to them
<ikonia> kenthomson: you've not put the file name as I told you
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: other way than what ?
<enyc> Frogzoo: however it now makes sense to me that udev may be renaming the interface
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: what options are you looking for
<enyc> Frogzoo: regardless of what kernel says it may be
<nafis_devlpr> ikonia: i want a more ezier way
<enyc> Frogzoo: i.e. i need te experiment with iftabe and read udev logs etc
<nafis_devlpr> ikonia: like a command which will make it a tarball
<PriceChild> ben_underscore, its meant to be in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default but the example of it no longer exists it seems....
<nafis_devlpr> ikonia: or something like that
<fierycleric> cjae: the free column on the +/- buffers/cache row is the amount of free memory (well closest to it)
<kenthomson> ikonia: you mean the $ thing? I though that was an example of name, let me re0read
<ben_underscore> PriceChild: ikonia: yeah i just did "sudo a2enmod userdir"
<hydan> xlinux_, i'm aware they are both linked to some other packages, how do i know which ones?
<enyc> Frogzoo: thankyou for pointing me at that file etc. ;-)
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: don't make a tar ball, it breaks your package managers dependencie tracking
<ben_underscore> PriceChild: ikonia: then i edited /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ikonia> ben_underscore: bare with me, just looking
<PriceChild> ben_underscore, what'd you put there?
<Frogzoo> enyc: does ifconfig -a show both ifs ?
<ben_underscore> <IfModule mod_userdir.c>
<ben_underscore> # user directory stuff
<ben_underscore>    UserDir public_html
<ben_underscore> </IfModule>
<ikonia> ben_underscore: that looks fine
<nafis_devlpr> ikonia: no I meant it will make me a tarball, so that i can untar it and then install
<enyc> Frogzoo: ill need to get the macihen and boot it etc.
<ben_underscore> then  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<xlinux_> i believe if you type sudo apt-get remove programname   it will tell which libraries it will remove
<enyc> Frogzoo: please tell me what i should conclude if i see both with ifconfig -a  ... and if not
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: tar cvf $tar_file $list_of_debs
<ben_underscore> and it works like a treat
<ben_underscore> thanks for your help ikonia and PriceChild
<PriceChild> ben_underscore, have you restart........ oh it works...
<ikonia> ben_underscore: I did nothing, you where already there
<PriceChild> ben_underscore, well done :)
<nafis_devlpr> ikonia: but I have to supply the list of depeds
<kenthomson> ikonia: dpkg -I $filenano.deb, dpkg -I $file nano.deb, dpkg -I $file nano, dpkg -I $file nano. NONE WORK
<enyc> Frogzoo: so I may see lo,eth1 ... or lo,eth0,eth1  therefore
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: so supply the list of dependency names
<enyc> Frogzoo: what do I conclude/check for each case?
<ikonia> kenthomson: remove $file - repalce $file with the package name
<ikonia> kenthomson: are stop using caps
<PriceChild> kenthomson, have you tried double clicking the file?
<ben_underscore> ikonia and PriceChild, I'm learning jquery which is a javascript ajax library, really interesting if you're into that stuff
<kenthomson> PriceChild: yeah
<hydan> the ubuntu desktop will be removed if i uninstall gaim according to apt
<Newone_> please can anybody tell me here how abcde works
<PriceChild> ben_underscore, haha... sounds it.... :P
<bluej774> In the Removable Drives and Media Preferences menu, what are the codes for %d and %m?
<ikonia> ben_underscore: not by bag, not a good java guy
<kenthomson> PriceChild: i just want to know the name of dependency debs not the places where each file is going to be installed
<fierycleric> !abcde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abcde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enyc> !dvorak
<ubotu> dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<ikonia> kenthomson: dpkg -I $debian_file_name works
<Frogzoo> enyc: if you don't see eth0, then it will never be allocated, if you do see eth0, it means something is holding onto it, preventing it being allocated
<kenthomson> ikonia: that means dpkg -I nano or dpkg -I nano.deb none work
<ikonia> kenthomson: yes they do
<ikonia> kenthomson: show me the error
<PriceChild> kenthomson, packages.ubuntu.com will help you find dependencies.
<ben_underscore> PriceChild and ikonia - buy guys. thanks
<enyc> Frogzoo: I see...
<kenthomson> ikonia: ken@ken-desktop:~$ dpkg -I nano
<kenthomson> dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `nano': No such file or directory
<kenthomson> ken@ken-desktop:~$ dpkg -I nano.deb
<kenthomson> dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `nano.deb': No such file or directory
<kenthomson> PriceChild: no way to do it offline?
<ikonia> kenthomson: your not in the directory of the .deb file
<bluej774> Pardon me.  Can someone answer a question about Ubuntu's automounting options menus?
<nafis_devlpr> ikonia: i want a command like dpkg which will get the depends and give me a compact tarball
<PriceChild> kenthomson, offline there's no way to get the packages in the first place.
<Newone_> or how to transform ogg files in mp3 files
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: that command doesn't exist
<PriceChild> bluej774, ask the question and maybe someone can help :)
<enyc> Frogzoo: I ought to pay attention to the interrupt / base address / hwaddr  of the devices and seee fi i can see what is doing it
<bluej774> In the Removable Drives and Media Preferences menu, what are the codes for %d and %m?
<nafis_devlpr> ikonia: hmm :(
<PriceChild> ikonia, actually....
<kenthomson> PriceChild: let's say i downloaded a package A from apt-get and it's in my /var/cache/apt/archives, now i want to carry that package A to another box along with all the dependencies on a USB, how would i so it?
<ikonia> PriceChild: correct me
<kenthomson> ikonia: now you say this?
<enyc> Frogzoo: might be a virtual interface or something (like eth-ieee1394 support) being started for some reason
<PriceChild> ikonia, there is a way to get all packages downloaded but not install
<ikonia> kenthomson: I've said that all along
<fierycleric> !soundconverter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundconverter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> PriceChild: yes, but he doesn't have internet connection
<fierycleric> !info soundconverter
<PriceChild> kenthomson, drag it onto the usb stick usign the gui
<ubotu> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 67 kB, installed size 360 kB
<ikonia> PriceChild: he wants to extract from the system
<PriceChild> ikonia, well then he can't get the packages at all?
<ikonia> PriceChild: exactly
<PriceChild> EOD
<enyc> Frogzoo: anyway I stall experiment... thanyou for comments / really helpfully pointing me at iftab ;-)
<Rich_li_ny> Just reinstalled Open Office writer ... and Its telling me I need to install Jave JRE.  I ave reinstalled Jave JRE 6 twice allread.. and reinstaleld Oen Office once.. does anyone have an answwer.. or should I try the OpenOffice website?
<bluej774> I know that they stand for the paths to the media that was just mounted, but I need to know specifically where they point.
<Frogzoo> enyc: yw, gl
<bluej774> For example, what's the difference between %m and %d?
<PriceChild> bluej774, do you mean in /media ?
<enyc> Frogzoo: yw: no alias found
<Rich_li_ny> << needs more coffee... his typing is terrible this morning
<enyc> Frogzoo: gl: no alias found
<kenthomson> PriceChild: what about the dependency-various.debs?
<ikonia> kenthomson: you get that from dpkg -I on the target .deb file
<bluej774> PriceChild, No.  Take a look at the Removable Drives and Media Preferences dialog and you'll see what I mean.
<PriceChild> bluej774, sorry I don't understand the qu..... hehe which dialogue?
<kenthomson> ikonia: got it thanks
<Newone_> !soundconverter
<Frogzoo> enyc: you don't have any onboard nics btw?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundconverter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluej774> PriceChild, in Gnome, go to System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media
<enyc> Frogzoo: correct
<PriceChild> bluej774, ok gotcha...
<Rich_li_ny> Whoooo hooooooooooooooo  I think I found problem :D.... I have to set the path for JRE in Open Office.. :)
<nafis_devlpr> PriceChild, ikonia: now I know how to get the dependecies
<PriceChild> bluej774, wow never seen that before :)
<fierycleric> !info soundconverter | Newone_
<ubotu> newone_: soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 67 kB, installed size 360 kB
<bluej774> Great...
<Newone_> how can i transform ogg files in mp3 files?
<nafis_devlpr> PriceChild, ikonia: but is there anyway to make it compact tarball
<asaka> anyone tried this patch to ksensors? http://palacsint.hu/progz/ksensors/patch-v3
<bluej774> PriceChild, well thanks anyway.  I'll keep googling.
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: I've told you on two occasions now. No
<PriceChild> bluej774, sorry I can't help.
<cjae> I have two optical drives in my box a dvdrom-cdrw/ and a actual dvd+-rw now what is /dev/cdrom for ??
<cjae> is it ln -s to the cdrw??
<ikonia> cjae: a legacy compatabily devicce node
<Newone_> fierycleric can just transform in wav files :(
<asaka> cjae, look in fstab
<nafis_devlpr> PriceChild, ikonia: any other way to get the dependecies??
<Frogzoo> cjae: ls -l /dev/cdrom
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: I've told you about 5 times now, I don't want to go through it again. You have to get the dependencies from either an cd - alt media or the internet on another machine
<Figaro> hi
<nafis_devlpr> ikonia: sorry didn't get the msg before
<fierycleric> !mp3 | Newone_
<ubotu> Newone_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cjae> can I make of these bad boys for the dvdrw??
<Figaro> i nee some advve for mac os x
<Figaro> advice
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Figaro
<ubotu> Figaro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cjae> it is for the cdrw device
<bluej774> PriceChild, I found the answer through playing around if you'd like to know.
<PriceChild> bluej774, yes definitely...
<claesson92> I'm using Win XP right now and i'm using Visual C++ Express for my programming. Wich C++ IDE should i choose when/if i changes to Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> bluej774, ah i see mc44 told you in -offtopic :)
<bluej774> PriceChild, %d refers to the device, ie /dev/scd0, whereas %m refers to the path, ie /media/cdrom
<cjae> there also is /dev/dvd which point to the cdrw also should there not be one for dvdrw
<fierycleric> claesson92: eclipse has good C/C++ support
<cjae> nevermind
<bluej774> PriceChild, if there are any other variables, I don't know them.
<cjae> /dev/dvdrw
<PriceChild> bluej774, there's always more :)
<bluej774> PriceChile, I wish I could find them... :(
<cjae> sorry no other distro detected it properly before
<fierycleric> claesson92: its also for windows so you can try it before you use it under linux
<claesson92> Ok, thanks.
<bluej774> *PriceChild (sorry)
<PriceChild> bluej774, tab completion for the win ;)
<PriceChild> bluej774, type the first couple of characters then press <tab>
<PriceChild> bluej774, it works in the terminal as well
<bluej774> PriceChild, yeah, I got it now.
<bluej774> PriceChild, I forgot about it.
<kenthomson> PriceChild: I uploaded some screenshots of the incorrectly drawn title-bars for you to see, check them out at #ubuntu-effects
<Figaro> how do i install
<Figaro> ubuntu on my mac
<Figaro> ?
<imase> you need a ppc-version
<PriceChild> imase, no
<PriceChild> Figaro, is it ppc or x86 based?
<ikonia> kenthomson: did you get my message on your compiz issue, I posted it a few times
<imase> oh sry
<Figaro> ppc
<PriceChild> !ppc | Figaro
<ubotu> Figaro: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Figaro> Tack sa mycket
<Figaro> thx a  lot
<Notten> when i write pppoeconf at console it doesnt recognize my usb modem, but the red light at the modem is working,.. how to fix that?
<ikonia> PriceChild: wasn't aware ppc had been dropped from 7.04
<PriceChild> ikonia, community port now
<claesson92> What's most commonly used in ubuntu? NTSF, FAT32 or somethin else?
<kenthomson> ikonia: Sorry i didn't get your answer
<ikonia> yeah, totally missed that happen
<Frogzoo> Notten: sudo pppoeconf
<kenthomson> ikonia: would you like to have a loot at my original question at the pastebin and these screen-shots?
<Notten> Frogzoo thats what i did
<mc44> bluej774: there is also %h "Each appearance of %h in the command will be substituted with the HAL UDI of the newly added device."
<ikonia> kenthomson: your compiz issue is either a lack of system resources being available stopping re-draw and the like, or an interfaction issue between the driver/desktop/compiz-xserver
<Notten> Frogzoo it finds the network card but not the usb modem
<Frogzoo> Notten: does your dsl use pppoe or dhcp ?
<bluej774> mc44, Thanks.  Although that won't help me in this instance, it's good to know.
<Notten> Frogzoo i have no idea
<bluej774> mc44, where did you find that?
<Notten> Frogzoo my model of the usb is access runner
<mc44> bluej774: http://thunar.xfce.org/documentation/C/using-removable-media.html
<scoobydoo28139> how do I get my system to recagnize my new sound card? I took my old one out and now there is no sound.
<kenthomson> ikonia: even if i have just started the system, opened a single terminal window and this thing occurs? I have the system-monitor running and it shows nothing resource intensive
<cjae> icon for nvidia settings in app menu??
<ikonia> kenthomson: that is possible, be interested in seeing your swap resources, also that was only one of the possabilities I posted
<Frogzoo> Notten: does ifconfig show your usb modem?
<bluej774> mc44, thanks a bunch.  Could you give me an example of a HAL UDI?  I'm not sure what they look like.
<Notten> Frogzoo nope
<Notten> Frogzoo but i installed firmware and all that things
<Frogzoo> Notten: unplug the modem, tail -f /var/log/messages, plug it back in - what's the output?
<bluej774> mc44, isn't that just a number?
<Notten> Frogzoo wait 5 mins
<scoobydoo28139> any thoughts on what to do? os is ubuntu
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all! how to remove program that i installed using ./configure - make - make install ????
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: check if you have for example /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp0
<bluej774> mc44, nevermind.  I found what it is.  Thanks anyway.
<PriceChild> cyber_brain_mfkg, if you're lucky they'll have a make uninstall or something
<ikonia> cyber_brain_mfkg: manually rm the files it installed
<mc44> bluej774: lshal :)
<scoobydoo28139> how ikona
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: ls -la /dev/dsp
<steveb> ok. im installing feisty but in console 4 i see that the package manager is asking a question. how do you type Y or N to the installer?
<cypherdelic> make patch kernel
<steveb> is it even possible?
<cypherdelic> WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash.
<scoobydoo28139> in terminal?
<cypherdelic>  << how to fix that?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok thanx!
<kenthomson> ikonia: in the screenshots that i have posted, once can see my swap which is 16% in use, my load average= 0.66, Memory=60% by programs; 30% by cache, Processor=5-% in use, Disk=0-30% in use
<ikonia> kenthomson: %16 swap is quite high for a few install
<fierycleric> !info checkinstall | cyber_brain_mfkg
<ubotu> cyber_brain_mfkg: checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 111 kB, installed size 540 kB
<traubisoda> hi
<ikonia> kenthomson: that should read high for a fresh boot
<cypherdelic> WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash.
<cypherdelic>  << how to fix that?
<traubisoda> how can i reinstall firefox?
<ikonia> traubisoda: why do you want to re-install it
<PriceChild> traubisoda, tell us the real problem
<kenthomson> ikonia: but it's just been 48 hours, besides that draw problem occurs everytime
<ikonia> beat you ;)
<ikonia> kenthomson: stop messing around with debug info, you just told me it was a fresh boot
<traubisoda> problems with the tab function
<ikonia> %16 swap is still a reasonable ammount
<cypherdelic> make patch kernel
<cypherdelic> WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash.
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: it says crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2007-05-19 07:10 /dev/dsp
<fierycleric> s/firefox/googlefox/g
<cypherdelic> please help
<kenthomson> ikonia: i told you it was a fresh install and not a fresh boot, but this occurs in a fresh boot too
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: check for /dev/dsp1 or dsp0
<mc44> steveb: your installing from the alternate cd?
<traubisoda> it opens everything in  a new windows
<PriceChild> cypherdelic, you are trying to patch and so recompile a kernel?
<traubisoda> window*
<steveb> mc44: yep
<PriceChild> traubisoda, edit > preferences
<ikonia> kenthomson: %16 swap is a reasonable ammount though, thats a tad concerning
<PriceChild> traubisoda, its somewhere in there
<cypherdelic> PriceChild: right
<traubisoda> i know
<steveb> mc44: i can see the question in the syslog
<kenthomson> traubisoda: Edite>Preferences>tab select open new windows in new TAB
<steveb> is there any way to send an answer?
<traubisoda> i've already selected it
<traubisoda> but still don't works
<PriceChild> cypherdelic, have you followed the wiki documentation? Please be aware that recompiling the kernel is not supported by Ubuntu. And we can not provide support for machiens with recompiled kernels due to unforseen changes
<kenthomson> traubisoda: close and reload firefox
<mc44> steveb: dunno, it never asked me a question before :) Is it hanging waiting for an answer?
<steveb> yup
<traubisoda> i've already do that
<Brade1> there sure are a lot of people here
<mc44> steveb: which package?
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: bash: /dev/dsp0: No such file or directory
<cypherdelic> PriceChild: i want wlan packet injection, i dont care what im doing okay, dont feel responsible, just help me setting the bash
<beni> All my linux icq clients dont work, is this problem experienced by someone else?
<fierycleric> traubisoda: are you talking about other programs opening new windows?
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: ok, thats cool, thinking
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: and no dsp1
<traubisoda> no:D
<traubisoda> websites of course
<scoobydoo28139> no
<PriceChild> cypherdelic, have you read the wiki documentation?
<steveb> mc44: oh... i see what happened. it failed on the install once, so i did it again and its asking if i want to overwrite the setting file
<hoth676> the 64 bit question: just got myself a new compaq presario. all is fun and rosy, except for the OS (hehe). This comes with AMD Athlon 64. My q: do I need 64-bit builds to run on this, or are old 32-bit ones goona run just as well. If so, that's the advantage of 64-bit? Just bigger addressable  memory? Just a clueless 2-bit...
<steveb> bugger. guess i will have to restart the install
<cypherdelic> PriceChild: nope
<PriceChild> hoth676, my advice is to use 32bit
<PriceChild> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<PriceChild> cypherdelic, please read that ^
<bicky> Hello, I've ubuntu edgy on my pc, and the life cd of feisty. Can I update from this CD ?
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: are you registered?
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: yes, why ?
<cypherdelic> i just want to change the shell to bash
<Notten> a
<PriceChild> hoth676, the performance boosts are very marginal... unless you use huge databases or run a large openssh server for example
<scoobydoo28139> ok can i pm?
<cypherdelic> PriceChild: can you help me switch to bash first?
<PriceChild> hoth676, also many programs don't come in the 64bit flavour
<Notten> what the url of the site that i past there log and it gives me link to the log???
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: I'd rather you didn't, the channel is fine for discussion
<PriceChild> cypherdelic, type bash
<traubisoda> or maybe i should update firefox?
<scoobydoo28139> ok
<cypherdelic> PriceChild: lol
<Notten> Frogzoo what the url of the site that i past there log and it gives me link to the log???
<steveb> PriceChild: i dunno. when i used gentoo, the performance increase of 64 bit seemed quite a lot
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: ok i wan't
<fierycleric> traubisoda: try a new profile
<Frogzoo> !pastebin | Notten
<scoobydoo28139> *won't
<ubotu> Notten: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> steveb, I'm willing to bet a lot of money that the vast majority of that is placebo
<ikonia> steveb: I doubt that unless your doing something like video editing or software development
<cypherdelic> PriceChild: that didnt helped!
<ikonia> steveb: most people see performance increase in their head
<steveb> ikonia: i was doing both...
<bicky> Can somebody tell me how to upgrade from cd ?
<PriceChild> cypherdelic, that gives you a definitely bash shell.
<Frogzoo> Notten: here's a driver for your modem - I can't see anything in the repos: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=47406&package_id=144429
<PriceChild> !Upgrade | bicky
<ubotu> bicky: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ikonia> steveb: then I best shut up ;)
<hoth676> PriceChild: oh, so I do need 64-bit builds of libs, apps,... . Sounds like the old Power-Macs running old apps in emulator mode...
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@HaeckFleisch:~/kernelcompile/wifi/mac80211$ make patch kernel
<cypherdelic> WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash.
<cypherdelic> If you experience build errors, try 'make SHELL=/bin/bash'.
<CheshireViking> !upgrade | bicky
<Notten> Frogzoo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21550/ heres the log
<ikonia> cypherdelic: what are you trying to do
<PriceChild> cypherdelic, have you tried doing as it suggested?
<beni> All my linux icq clients dont work, is this problem experienced by someone else?
<ikonia> beni: no
<beni> login errors
<ikonia> beni: that suggests a network error then
<cjae> how do I tell "find" root path
<cypherdelic> PriceChild: have seen it too the first time, trying it
<traubisoda> i've tried everything
<traubisoda> i just dunno how to reinstall or update it
<PriceChild> cjae, could you rephrase the question please? Tell me what you're trying to do?
<ikonia> cjae: as root echo $PATH
<jakeg> hi all. i've added a bug to launchpad and was wondering if i'd done it all correctly, and if there was anything extra i could add to help people help me fix it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/115579
<fierycleric> cjae: /
<PriceChild> traubisoda, you don't just update it.... even if you did it wouldn't help things. all your configurations are stored in ~
<ikonia> jakeg: seems reasonable
<cjae> fierycleric, you seem to be reading my mind
<cjae> wow I feel silly
<traubisoda> okay than i must reinstall it right?
<cjae> tired
<jakeg> ikonia: thanks
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@HaeckFleisch:~/kernelcompile/wifi/mac80211$ make SHELL=/bin/bashKernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-lowlatency/source/'
<fierycleric> cjae: just glade its not c:\ !!!
<cypherdelic> PriceChild:
<PriceChild> jakeg, make sure you're subscribed to the bug and respond to any triagers that try and help :)
<jakeg> pricechild: okay, will do, ta
<NoEvidenZ> How much space does an average ubuntu server install take?
<cypherdelic> PriceChild: linux-headers-2.6.20-15-lowlatency are installed
<ikonia> NoEvidenZ: just under 2 gig
<cjae> fierycleric, my thoughts exactly ........ its coming slowly but surely this channel helps alot
<PriceChild> you're recompiling a low latency as well?
<cjae> big up to channel
<cypherdelic> only the lowlatency
<ikonia> cypherdelic: why ?
<jakeg> pricechild: looks like it auto subscribesme
<PriceChild> cypherdelic, I really think you should at least read the documentation first please.
<PriceChild> jakeg, coolious
<cypherdelic> uhm
<PriceChild> *coolios
<Notten> Frogzoo how do i install the drivers?
<NoEvidenZ> ikonia: Doesn't the desktop install take up about the same?
<cypherdelic> rtfm-yourself bstd
<ikonia> NoEvidenZ: yeah, roughly
<tom__> Hey everyone - trying to install Automatrix but i am getting the error "E: Unable to lock the download directory
<tom__> " - Any ideas?
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: its real teck on board audio
<fierycleric> jakeg: its a hack but you could try using vbetool in the suspend wake up script
<PriceChild> cypherdelic, please calm down
<NoEvidenZ> ikonia: So what advantages are there of the server?
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: try disabling it in your bios
<jungli> need help with iptables....any one?
<CheshireViking> !automatix | tom__
<ubotu> tom__: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ikonia> NoEvidenZ: there is no advantages, they are different products aimes at different use
<Frogzoo> Notten: unpack them, there'll be a README
<mIgUeL_sAn> how do i uninstall the openssh?
<Pinchiukas> I've done everything that http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnFeisty says and it doesn't work :)
<jakeg> fieryclaric: i haven't tried that because on the page linked to it says for an Acer TM C110 video_post is 'known' to work
<cjae> fierycleric, it sad cause I have read a whole book on linux administration and the slackware essentials but have poor memory
<PriceChild> cypherdelic, You have admitted yourself that you don't really know what you're doing. I don't have the knowledge either. The best place for you to start is with the wiki docs... they'r enot that big
<mIgUeL_sAn> i'm having a trouble with my ssh
<cypherdelic> mIgUeL_sAn: sudo apt-get emove openssh
<jungli> can some one please help me ban websites using iptables?
<tom__> <CheshireViking> Thanks!!
<jakeg> i'll give it a shot though... only every time i do and it doesn't work, i need to reboot and get back to my workspace
<cypherdelic> PriceChild: i recompiled kernels before
<ikonia> jungli: join #netfilter or #iptables
<ikonia> cypherdelic: so whats the problem ?
<fierycleric> cjae: um, look at man man ... get used to using manpages .... it you want to know all the commands
<traubisoda> so can anyone tell me how to replace firefox?
<jungli> can some one please help me ban websites using iptables?
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: then i won't ever have sound
<cypherdelic> some sources are missing, i asked which, you just respond RTFM NOOB, stfu
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: you sound you installed an additional sounce card
<ikonia> sound card
<cypherdelic> some sources are missing, i asked which, you just respond RTFM NOOB, stfu
<cjae> mind =/>sieve
<akaihola> Is there a tool for merging kernel .config files? I'd like to merge vanilla 2.6.20.11, feisty 2.6.20.15 and dapper 2.6.15 configurations in order to build a vanilla 2.6.20.11 + Linux-VServer kernel for Dapper.
<cypherdelic> so i DONT ask you again
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<bicky> upgrading from the life CD is impossible isn't it ?
<jungli> i want to ban youtube...what is the comman i write in terminal?
<jrib> traubisoda: install your own browser and set it as default in system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<ikonia> cypherdelic: I never said RTFM
<PriceChild> ikonia, he's talking about me
<ikonia> fed up with stuff like "wft" and "rtfm"
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: first i had a sound blaster live card, now i am using onboard audio
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: ok
<mIgUeL_sAn> cypherdelic: it says that invalid operation
<Seveas> PriceChild, noob ;)
<cypherdelic> whatever lets stop teasing i go for it myself now, peace
<jungli> i want to ban youtube...what is the comman i write in terminal?
<ikonia> "peave"
<ikonia> "peace" even
<mIgUeL_sAn> anyone pls... how do i uninstall the openssh??
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: when i look at properties it recognizes it. Says its a reltech audio
<ikonia> mIgUeL_sAn: sudo apt-get remove openssh-server
<jungli> i want to ban youtube...what is the comman i write in terminal?
<digital_k> good morning all :)
<traubisoda> lol
<mIgUeL_sAn> thanks ikonia
<PriceChild> !repeat | jungli
<ubotu> jungli: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scoobydoo28139> *preferences
<digital_k> ban youtube? but whyyyyyyyyy?
<digital_k> :/
<fierycleric> jungli: dont we all
<traubisoda> firefox totally crashed
<ikonia> jungli: join #netfilter or #iptables
<badger__> I would like to record music from radio streams in Ubuntu is this possible?
<akaihola> migUeL_sAn: or even: sudo aptitude purge openssh-server
<digital_k> i cant get to gnome-look.org this morning, it seems to be down.
<jrib> badger__: if mplayer can play it, you can use mplayer -dumpstream
<PriceChild> jungli, remember you can't easily block sites... there's a million and one ways to proxy
<jungli> employee watch it at work,,,,boss wants it banned
<hypn0> fierycleric: not me, my only source of free music :-))
<HostilePenguin> or even apt-get --purge remove
<digital_k> jungli do you guys have a router there? you can ban it easily within the router
<mIgUeL_sAn> thanks akaihola
<mIgUeL_sAn> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> no problem
<fierycleric> jungli: sudo echo "127.0.0.1  youtube.com" >> /etc/hosts .... dont know if redirection works with sudo
<jungli> pricechild...how can we do it using iptables?
<Frogzoo> jungli: sudo iptables -A INPUT -s pr0n.com -j DROP
<ikonia> jungli: join #netfilter or #iptables
<jungli> ta firey
<fierycleric> jungli: but use iptables ... thats a hack
<cypherdelic> readinjungli: you cant easily get around blocking sites ;)
<cypherdelic> jungli: you cant easily get around blocking sites ;)
<Braden_> sup ppl
<jinroh_> test
<ikonia> cypherdelic: he doesn't want to get around it, he wants to block it
<fierycleric> hypn0: joking its good
<HostilePenguin> i block site with my router
<jinroh_> what IRC client do you use in ubuntu?
<cjae> man find = headache
<jungli> i want to block youtube....not get around it
<digital_k> i use xchat jinroh
<HostilePenguin> gnome xchat
<cypherdelic> ikonia: but he cant block, couse its easy getting around
<jinroh_> xchat-gnome or xchat normal
<ikonia> cypherdelic: of course he can block it
<digital_k> i use xchat normal
<cypherdelic> ikonia: of course he can block noobs
<ikonia> cypherdelic: ?
<ikonia> cypherdelic: did you just repeat me ?
<jungli> ikonia what do i type in console...pls help?
<nafis_devlpr> hey anyone know how to rescue grub after reinstalling windows??
<ikonia> jungli: someone has given you an example, and I've told you the correct source place 3 times
<mete> usb devices have to be unplugged at boot??? when boot with plugged USB devices, my USB host controller halted... till next restart without any devices plugged in
<igmyzt> hey guys i have a quick question
<jungli> sorry i missed it...pls type again
<mete> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: host system error, PCI problems?
<mc44> !grub | nafis_devlpr
<ubotu> nafis_devlpr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: boot from the ubuntu cd and reinstall it ubotu will send you a link in a minute
<mete> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: host controller halted, very bad!
<jungli> i tries sudo - i command but i can still access youtub
<ikonia> !grub >nagis_devlpr
<cypherdelic> ikonia: i can set up a openssh on port 80 on a home mashine connected via tor through the internet and connect it through any firewall or ken proxy
<mete> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: HC died; cleaning up
<Rich_li_ny> Where do I find the path and and start parameters for a program.  Using Xubuntu 6.10 and need path and parameters for java Runtime Enviroment so that OpenOffice Writer will work properly.  Please help me.
<Slart> if his boss want him to block youtube he'll just block the regular way to get it and the boss will be happy... you can't be 100% effective when blocking.. but often 95% if good enough
<digital_k> igmyzt:just ask :)
<ikonia> cypherdelic: thats in your personal environment, so not relevent to his question
<cypherdelic> ikonia: blocking http doesnt make sense to most networks
<jungli> ikonia i tries sudo iptables -I  command but it didnt block you tube
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: i am testing audio pipeline, but the bar hasn't moved
<ikonia> cypherdelic: he's not blocking http: he's blocking a source site's ip
<ikonia> jungli: join #netfilter or #iptables
<jungli> thanks
<digital_k> cypherdelic:blocking sites that keeps people from doing their job does make sense. :)
<igmyzt> when i installed ubuntu, it never works with my radeon at first because it recognizes my intel integrated, so i turned the autodetect off and set it to only integrated, and now i want it on my radeon/big monitor, but the reconfigure thing puts it on the wrong refresh rate thing by deafult...
<ikonia> jungli: you shouldn't be administrating a firewall for a business with that awareness of the tools
<jungli> i am a windows man...hardly ever use linux...linux admin just left
<fierycleric> lashed
<Slart> jungli: you'll have to dom som studying of iptables and netfilter before you can do this.. or ask the people in #netfilter or #iptables
<saadi> hello
<saadi> i need a little help
<cypherdelic> ikonia: but a user in his network who wants to connect that site, even if a working iptable rule is defined, can easily get around this by connecting through an ssh proxy
<saadi> installing the matlab in my ubuntu feisty
<dedO> hello
<cypherdelic> so its effortless
<fierycleric> jungli: so you want to block all traffic to youtub.com ?
<ikonia> cypherdelic: I'm not going to debate theory with you, but blocking all external ports apart from 80 would work fine
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: is there a way to sort of uninstall? maybe then reinstall
<Frogzoo> jungli: sudo iptables -A INPUT -s pr0n.com -j DROP
<saadi> i cannot find MLM.opt
<Slart> jungli: the answer to your question depends on where you want to do the blocking.. if you have got routers or if you want to block it at the clients etc etc.. there isn't an easy answer that will always work for this
<digital_k> igmyzt: so i m clear, you have a machine with intel integrated graphics that also has an installed radeon card?
<saadi> does anybody around here use matlab?
<cypherdelic> ikonia: thats why my ssh-server listens on port 80 :D
<ycmarvin> my panel has changed...the icons including the dropdown Applications..Places..System are on the right..how do I configure this one
<alexicon> hello. i was wondering if anyone had any issues with feisty/nvidia twinview. sometimes windows open to full vert/horz width, have to be maximised then unmaximised to unlock its full vert/horz length
<Frogzoo> saadi: apt-cache search matlab
<igmyzt> digital_k: correct, and im using the intel, and want to use the radeon
<cypherdelic> ikonia: faking webserver
<ikonia> cypherdelic: I don't care
<cypherdelic> if i wa sin your business
<digital_k> igmyzt: you should go into the BIOS and disable the onboard video I believe
<alexicon> its weird, i cant adjust one axis of the window size until i max/unmax it
<cypherdelic> maybe you do
<ikonia> cypherdelic: the average business user will not go to that legnth
<saadi> thnx Frogzoo
<igmyzt> digital_k: last time i tried the reconfigure, the monitor loaded and only said Incorrect Frequency
<cypherdelic> ikonia: so i will never get a job, anywhere?
<ikonia> cypherdelic: I run my own systems different to the person who asked the question, so it is not relevant
<scoobydoo28139> ubotu: command
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> cypherdelic: you know nothing about me or my employment and thats not important
<igmyzt> digital_k: my bios doesn't allow me to disable it, but that's not what i need to do. i need instructions on how to set the refresh rate /hz right
<cypherdelic> ikonia: it was only hypthetical
<digital_k> sorry, you need to edit the xorg configuration
<digital_k> i misunderstood you
<ikonia> so pointless
<budgieboy> I feel sick :()
<scoobydoo28139> ubotu: help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ProN00b> is there any browser thats more light than firefox ?
<ikonia> ProN00b: lynx ?
<mete> usb devices have to be unplugged at boot??? when boot with plugged USB devices, my USB host controller halted... till next restart without any devices plugged in
<digital_k> ProN00b:i use epiphany
<ycmarvin> please help me with my panel prob..I dunno why it looks like right aligned
<digital_k> its very fast and light
<akaihola> ProN00b: dillo?
<budgieboy> dildo?
<budgieboy> oh dillo
<budgieboy> sorry :(
<akaihola> budgieboy: Freudian...
<igmyzt> digital_k: i thought it would be 75 hz, but my friend said it should be 70....do you know? its a starlogic 19" on a radeon 9250
<scoobydoo28139> pronoob: there is lighter browser, I think it is called opera
<budgieboy> all these whacky Linux name eh :P
<ProN00b> heh, dillo and lynx are too lightweight
<cypherdelic> duing school, i call the director and social engineer him to ask our current teacher for an important meeting, i called through KEN proxy only allowing port 80 with filtering
<digital_k> igmyzt:have you tried the restricted drivers manager? it should install the right driver and set everything right.
<ProN00b> epiphany, hmm thats strange
<ikonia> !offtopic > cypherdelic
<Rich_li_ny> Opera is great for older machines.
<digital_k> ProN00b: lol why?
<digital_k> its a great browser
<Rich_li_ny> Opera takes a while to get used to though but once its tweaked to your taste you will like it.
<igmyzt> digital_k: restricted being the junky ones off ati.com?
<ProN00b> digital_k, dunno, i don't think its the right thing for the gnome project to make its own browser
<mete> Opera so handy lol
<saadi> Frogzoo: nothing happened. i just typed in the terminal apt-cache search matlab'
<digital_k> igmyzt: go to system>amdinistration>restricted drivers manager
<scoobydoo28139> I think Opera is known for being a small file size and a very light browser
<Frogzoo> saadi: you should find scilab
<digital_k> ProN00b: why? Fx is open source and Epiphany is built from the same code.
<digital_k> its gecko based.
<fierycleric> ProN00b: having more than one project is what OSS is all about....
<mIgUeL_sAn> i've already installed a new openshh........... should i configure it again?
<igmyzt> digital_k: it said my hardware doesnt need them...but that's probly because my radeon is disabled from bios
<ikonia> mIgUeL_sAn: if you want to use it, yes
<ProN00b> digital_k, fx ?
<FOAD> When I start my musicplayer (quodlibet) I get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:831:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore" (but sound still works). However when I try to start something else that uses sound (mplayer) when quodlibet is started, it hangs at the start.  Help?
<Rich_li_ny> << using Opera now..  I love Firefox but on this XP box and even most of my Xbuntu boxes..  all have Opera now.
<igmyzt> digital_k: if i enable it, ubuntu will try to load off it and give me a blue x.org/xserver error for no visual input
<digital_k> Well you cant use it igmyzt, if its disabled.
<scoobydoo28139> I still need help with my sound issue: can I uninstall some how in ubuntu?
<Rich_li_ny> If I had lots of ram.. I would prefer FF though.
<digital_k> Fx=firefox
<fierycleric> ProN00b: how about telnet port 80 .... thats light :)
<Slart> scoobydoo28139: what sound issue?
<saadi> ok
<igmyzt> digital_k: ill enable when i know what i need to do, then reboot and do alt+f1, and reconfigure x.org
<ProN00b> scoobydoo28139, apt-get remove package
<saadi> thnx
<ProN00b> fierycleric, heh, nah, i'd rather use dillo then
<saadi> anywayz, i'd like to say BERYL ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Frogzoo> fierycleric: links2 for ascii browsing
<saadi> :- )
<cholera> I have an external hdd that was intially formatted as ntfs and mounted as ntfd-3g. I have since backed up all data and would like to mount as ext3, I'm not very confident in this matter because, dealing with drives and data leaves no room for error, can anyone help
<scoobydoo28139> proNOOb: oh ya! duh me:)
<igmyzt> saadi: vid card?
<cholera> *ntfs-3g
<cjae> find / -name "myfile" -type f -print           what is wrong with this
<saadi> NVidia
<ProN00b> uuh, i am still using fat32 for data exchange with windows ? is there anything better ?
<igmyzt> saadi: model?
<saadi> it didnt giv me any problem
<saadi> GeForce2 MX/MX400
<Slart> ProN00b: nope.. windows is a bit behind when it comes to file systems
<ProN00b> or can i somehow hack fat32 to make bigger files than 2gb ?
<saadi> C ya all. bye for now
<igmyzt> digital_k: still there?
<cjae> find / -name "myfile" -type f -print           what is wrong with this fierycleric
<fierycleric> ProN00b: if your "clusters are big enough" it will do bigger than 2g right :)
<mjr> fat32 does support files up to 4GB-byte, but I don't think the Linux driver does... Thus, you could hack the driver, yes ;] 
<cjae> fierycleric, I surely don't have to run find as root do I
<ProN00b> fierycleric, how do i fix cluster size ?
<Frogzoo> cjae: just use locate, it's faster
<fierycleric> ProN00b: joke... yeah i dont know....
<digital_k> igmyzt:yes, Im here, sorry.
<ProN00b> fierycleric, i'd think cluster size is already at its max so it can allow 2gb files
<cjae> Frogzoo, it did but it takes long to update
<igmyzt> digital_k: can you suggest anything?
<scoobydoo28139> slart: I want to remove my sound and then re-install it how?
<fierycleric> cjae: are you trying to find a file ... but you have no idea where it is?
<cholera> what is a safe way to format and mount an external hdd
<cjae> fierycleric, yes
<fierycleric> cjae: try using locate <filename>
<digital_k> igmyzt: you say you want to use the radeon, however you cannot do that with it disabled in BIOS.
<k1gwb> more of a gnome question than ubuntu but is any way to make the 'window list' buttons only change size when the list is full?  as opposed to 'whever they decide thetime is right?'
<digital_k> you cant configure it then enable it.
<fierycleric> cjae: using find ... find / -name 'myfilename'
<eifzon> What can be wrong my mic? i can hear my friend in skype but he cant hear me, i have unmuted all mic things in alsamixer
<igmyzt> digital_k: yes, i know this. I can't enable it until i know how to install the drivers by reconfiguring x.org
<igmyzt> digital_k: im having a problem with the refresh rate
<digital_k> what is the exact kind of radeon?
<digital_k> is it an X model?
<igmyzt> 9250
<Slart> scoobydoo28139: hmm... if you remove sound support I think you have to remove a lot of software depending on it aswell.. why do you want to reinstall? having problems?
<igmyzt> old
<cjae> fierycleric, thanks I don't have to run it as root just to READ files but I keep getting permission denied
<cjae> fierycleric, find that is
<leninIdebian> loa
<digital_k> igmyzt: here is a thread at ubuntuforums you may be interested in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418252
<fierycleric> cjae: yeah its coz it can read the directories .... coz they are owned by root .... run it with sudo .... sudo find / -name 'myfilename'
<nafis_devlpr> does anyone knows how to install my old avermedia tvcard on ubuntu??
<Pepel81> salut tout le monde !
<Pepel81> hello everybody
<beakmann> hey mates! anyone can send me his /etc/DIR_COLORS or ~/.dir_colors?
<digital_k> igmytz: also see this page https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5281
<digital_k> I hope that helps :)
<jrib> beakmann: run 'dircolors', the command
<igmyzt> digital_k: im looking more for monitor help
<LjL> salut pepel81, si cherches aide en franais tu peux joiner #ubuntu-fr
<beakmann> that is the content of the file jrib?
<fierycleric> beakmann: type dircolors to get the default i think
<digital_k> well thats all the information i have, maybe someone else with more knowledge can be of assistance. :)
<beakmann> thanks!
<cjae> fierycleric, /etc/fstab is owned by root but thunar can read it but not write so why can't find read
<igmyzt> digital_k: when you reconfigure x.org it asks for the monitor model, and it considers this monitor to be generic, and i dont know the refresh rate to use it
<jrib> beakmann: neither of those files exist by default
<Pepel81> LjL ca marche pas quand je veux #ubuntu-fr
<fierycleric> cjae: find looks are directories not files....
<Frogzoo> fierycleric: not so
<fierycleric> ok in most cases
<Frogzoo> fierycleric: find . -name blah
<scoobydoo28139> slart: yes no sound
<jrib> beakmann: if you take a look at the default ~/.bashrc, it calls:  dircolors -b
<sluimers> hey Frogzoo
<beakmann> yes, I looked that
<sluimers> Frogzoo, can you still help me?
<beakmann> but.. I don't know exactly hoy it works jrib
<nafis_devlpr> another q that someone asked before, I missed that
<jrib> beakmann: the output of 'dircolors' is bash commands that bash can execute, that's what your .bashrc is doing
<Slart> scoobydoo28139: have you tried fixing the sound problem? might be easier than reinstalling
<Frogzoo> sluimers: what's your problem?
<nafis_devlpr> I am migrating from WINXP and using Visual C++ for editing, what should be replacement of VC++ in ubuntu??
<kristjan_> !open office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kristjan_> !open_office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open_office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kristjan_> !office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<jrib> !openoffice > kristjan_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<fierycleric> !koffice
<sluimers> Frogzoo, I still can't find my CD-R remember?
<ubotu> Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubuntu packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-16.php (for Dapper) and http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-162.php (for Edgy)
<mon^rch> when I install a non-generic kernel, x stops working... why? and how do I fix it?
<fierycleric> !info abiword
<ubotu> abiword: WYSIWYG word processor based on GTK2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.6-1.1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2572 kB, installed size 7004 kB
<sluimers> Frogzoo, stgill can't burn
<cjae> fierycleric, how come when I pipe it through less it freezes
<beakmann> yes jrib, but, when I open a gnome-terminal, ask me for this file /etc/DIR_COLORS, I create it, but ls still without colors
<kairu0> i have connected an LCD to my laptop and it is working, although the display is TOO BIG for the monitor. it flows off the edges. how can i fix this?
<Frogzoo> sluimers: did you configure the CDR in k3b ?
<sluimers> Frogzoo, last thing you asked me is to go to the settings in K3b and add a device
<Slart> nafis_devlpr: don't think there is a ide of the same caliber for linux... you might check out eclipse... others may have other suggestions
<jrib> beakmann: strange... what shell are you using?  or do you know what exactly is asking you for that and why?
<sluimers> Frogzoo, I can't add it
<fierycleric> cjae: what do you mean it freezes?
<sluimers> Frogzoo, I treid adding /dev/cdrom/ but to no avail
<cjae> stops return or any key doesn't make it continue
<nafis_devlpr> hmm
<hydan> does apt have a pretend installation call like emerge?
<fierycleric> cjae: that means its finished?
<jrib> hydan: -s
<Slart> nafis_devlpr: compilers and such are available.. it's just the IDE part that's hard to find
<hydan> sweet
<beakmann> I'm using gnome-terminal, and did an upgrade from gentoo, I think that I need /etc/DIR_COLORS file, you have it? can you paste me the content?
<cjae> no command prompt fierycleric
<mon^rch> kairu0: try ctrl-alt +/-
<chrisjs169> I just popped in an Intel Ethernet Pro 100 NIC, and it's not working
<cjae> have to crt c??
<Frogzoo> sluimers: try adding the device, not the symlink
<Frogzoo> sluimers: /dev/sd#
<fierycleric> cjae: what file are you trying to find?
<jrib> beakmann: upgrade from gentoo?  you just did a fresh install right?
<cjae> and nvidia icon
<nafis_devlpr> actually im looking for a user friendly debugger embedded IDE
<beakmann> yes, but I conserve my home jrib
<chrisjs169> it keeps saying SIOCSIFFLAGS: Resource temporarily unavailable on /etc/init.d/networking restart or dhclient
<fierycleric> cjae: its going to be in /usr/share .... probably
<BMF> I'm having trouble getting my *crap* USB ADSL modem (CT-350) connection in Feisty Fawn, I followed the tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm but it won't work. Could anyone help?
<cjae> tried that
<beakmann> so, I need this ~./dir_colors (by default) or the /etc/DIR_COLORS
<sluimers> Frogzoo, I tried /dev/sd0 and 1 how do I know which number is correct?
<Frogzoo> sluimers: ls -l /dev/scd*
<igmyzt> does anyone here have a radeon 9250?
<Frogzoo> sluimers: then it's the one that doesn't show up already
<fierycleric> cjae: whats the filename ?
<cjae> ??
<fierycleric> cjae: was it installed by a package?
<kairu0> mon^rch, it does nothing :(
<cjae> matching nvidi
<BMF> I get to the 'pon ueagle' step, and it says 'plugin loaded' but I do not get connected. :/
<cjae> a
<mon^rch> kairu0: I tried :/
<jrib> beakmann: some file you have in your home probably uses it...
<cholera> How do I change the plugin used in ff from vlc to mplayer? I have tried sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer but videos still try to open with VLC and crash ff
<scoobydoo28139> slart: ok i am back, i don't know how to fix sound problem.
<fierycleric> cjae: the locate command doesnt work?
<sluimers> Frogzoo, well I only see one.. scd0 and K3b can't find it
<igmyzt> Anyone here have an ATI Radeon?
<mc44> cholera: you need to remove the vlc plugin too
<cjae> fierycleric, lots and lots of matches
<Frogzoo> sluimers: these are both atapi DVDs ?
<mc44> cholera: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin0vlc
<mc44> cholera: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-vlc
<BMF> igmyzt: I do.
<sluimers> Frogzoo, atapi DVDs?
<Rich_li_ny> cholera: typing firefox:config in the address bar of FF may help you.
<Frogzoo> sluimers: the interface is atapi or sata ?
<igmyzt> BMF: What model?
<fierycleric> cjae: for nvidia ? .... do locate nvidia |grep png ... or |grep jpg ....etc
<Rich_li_ny> or about:config
<sluimers> Frogzoo, eh?
<sluimers> Frogzoo, how would I know?
<scoobydoo28139> all my help left:(
<Frogzoo> sluimers: what are the cables on the back of the drive? are they 2 inches wide or 1/2 an inch wide?
<cjae> nothing I tried that fierycleric
<sluimers> Frogzoo, it's an internal drive
<chrisjs169> heh, googling my problem shows that i had this problem over a year ago too
<mon^rch> which java do i want to install :/
<cjae> would it be anything but png or jpeg
<scoobydoo28139> I need help getting sound in ubuntu
<cjae> png seems to be the standard fierycleric
<Frogzoo> sluimers: you can read from both of the drives ?
<jrib> beakmann: grep dir_colors .*bash*     and see if anything turns up
<webodin> hi do any body know what could be a problem after a clean install mplayer and w32codecs and mozilla-firefox-plugin, i got sound but missing Visual if i trying stream or play mpeg files ?
<fierycleric> cjae: maybe the file is not there
<Frogzoo> sluimers: drop a CD in the drive, insert it/mount it - then 'mount' will tell you the device name
<cjae> fierycleric, guess not thanks anyway gonna just try google
<sluimers> Frogzoo, both? I only want to copy files from my desktop to my CDR
<scoobydoo28139> defecacy are you from maxpc?
<Nuktar> Hello
<BMF> igmyzt: 9550
<mon^rch> which java do i want to install :/
<defecacy> scoobydoo: what's maxpc?
<cholera> mc44: mozilla-plugin0vlc not found and mozilla-plugin-vlc not removed because `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components' is not empty
<defecacy> no i'm not
<igmyzt> BMF: Does it work good with 7.04?
<scoobydoo28139> maximumpc
<scoobydoo28139> magazine
<Nuktar> hello
<mc44> cholera: the first was a typo sorry. Did you try firefox again, I think thats just a warning, it should haev been removed
<BMF> igmyzt: I set 7.04 up a couple of days ago, so far it's working well.
<cholera> mc44: ok let me see
<defecacy> scoobydoo: no i'm not
<fierycleric> webodin: are you talking about the mplayer plugin ? .... check the vo setting in ~/.mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf
<defecacy> what gave you the idea?
<Nuktar> Why does ipv6 suck in Ubuntu 7.04, it's slowing down the internet
<scoobydoo28139> defecacy: ok was just wondering
<webodin> ok
<fierycleric> webodin: vo=x11 should work
<cjae> when I start a file in bittorrent like deluge (sucks) does it allocate room for it before it dl's and subtract this from disc space monitors
<defecacy> no worries
<sluimers> Frogzoo, errr... I can't eject the CD
<Frogzoo> sluimers: reboot
<sluimers> Frogzoo, okay
<cholera> mc44: it works, I'm new to linux and I have battled this for over a week now, who would have guessed it was that simple. thanks
<mc44> cholera: np, ff plugins are not perfect yet
<Matrik> cjae>  yeah, deluge allocates the space
<chrisjs169> so how do i fix the error message?
<Steil> my ubuntu server is for some reason filtering ssh connections from my laptop if I try to connect from my local network; however, if I try to connect to the external IP of the server it allows me to.....any ideas?
<digital_k> cholera: all things being equal, sometimes the simplest answer is usually the best. :)
<webodin> Fierycleric:  i'm lit'l a newbie to compile, can you be more specific
<cjae> Matrik, thanks
<fierycleric> Steil: the server has two ips?
<unimatrix9> what does the rescue part of the ubuntu live cd do?
<Steil> fierycleric: the server has the ip 192.168.0.101, but it also uses my external IP (ssh requests on the external IP get forwarded to the server)
<fierycleric> webodin: when to try to play an mpeg you see the gray box with "mplayer" in it and you hear sound but no video?
<fierycleric> Steil: so it has two ips? or one?
<Steil> it only has one
<taxman> hmm running feisty from livecd. Installed xine, but it tells me there is no input plugin avail to handle dvd:/
<cholera> digital_k: I'm afraid that after yrs of using windows I'm not accustomed to solutions being simple :)
<taxman> is it a livecd issue?
<digital_k> haha
<fierycleric> Steil: ok .... so you have a router that has your external ip?
<digital_k> understood ;)
<unimatrix9> no taxman its an other issue
<Steil> fierycleric: correct
<taxman> I installed xine-plugins
<Frogzoo> taxman: you need libdvdcss2
<PriceChild> !dvd | taxman
<ubotu> taxman: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<fierycleric> Steil: so the router port forwards to the server?
<taxman> have that already too
<Steil> fierycleric: I can connect fine from my windows box using putty using the internal IP, but when I try from my laptop it gives me "Connection closed by 192.168.0.101"
<Steil> fierycleric: correct
<digital_k> taxman:also try installing totem-xine
<Frogzoo> taxman: & w32codecs ?
<digital_k> and also libxine-extra codecs
<taxman> do I need w32codecs? I hadn't read that guide yet, I'll try it
<digital_k> for restricted formats, taxman, yes.
<unimatrix9> taxman try playing an mp3 file and install all that it shows ...
<unimatrix9> then try the dvd
<taxman> I read the restricted formats one, didn't reallize I needed w32
<fierycleric> Steil: but both those computers are on the network with the internal ip....
<taxman> will do
<sluimers> Frogzoo, I'm back
<Steil> fierycleric: correct
<fierycleric> Steil: so its nothing to do with external ip ....?
<Steil> I tried changing the ip of my laptop, but that didn't help anything
<Steil> correct
<Frogzoo> sluimers: so what's the device name? also, check if k3b shows the drive now
<Steil> it's just strange how i can connect from the laptop using the external ip, but not using the internal ip
<digital_k> Steil: it sounds like your router is not autoassigning dhcp
<webodin> Fierycleric: no quite, Mplayer don't mark any errors, i just got blue screen...
<sluimers> Frogzoo, I need to put the cd in and type mount in the terminal to find out.. right?
<Steil> digital_k: what do you mean?
<Frogzoo> sluimers: sure
<digital_k> 198.192.0.101 is an assigned address to a computer, your router's address should be 192.168.1.1
<chrisjs169> how can I get my Ethernet Pro 100 NIC to work?
<sluimers> Frogzoo, this is what mount tells me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21554/
<webodin> hi
<revilodraw> hi! could somebody pls tell me how to open fstab with root priviliges form the restore command line, and save the changes i make?
<Lhademmor> what's the channel about the Ubuntu Wiki?
<Steil> digital_k: My routers address is 192.168.0.1, .101 is assigned to my server
<webodin> i just install VLC
<Steil> theres no problem with my router or its setup
<chrisjs169> revilodraw: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<chrisjs169> ?
<webodin> and got the same problem
<webodin> sound ok visual bluescreen...
<digital_k> Steil: I think i may have misread your issue. :p
<revilodraw> chrisisjs169: thank you!
<digital_k> my apologies
<Steil> not a problem
<rapchee> hi
<Frogzoo> sluimers: I see no cdrom there
<LjL> cjae: mostly, files on Linux are allocated sparsely. i.e. the program thinks it's created a (say) 600meg files, but until something different from zeroes actually gets written to it, the space is not allocated
<Rich_li_ny> How to I find the  path and command to run a program...  ie Java Run Time Enviroment?   I did a whereis java and this was the return usr/bin/jave usr/X11/R6/bin/java usr/bin/X11/java usr/share/java usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz  I have been trying to set up this program since last night at 8:00pm Friday and its now 2:20 pm Saturday here :(
<Rich_li_ny> Please help me~
<sluimers> Frogzoo, well K3b can see it now
<LjL> Lhademmor: i think #ubuntu-doc
<fierycleric> Steil: it could be that it needs to do a reverse DNS lookup for the ip..... maybe ... check the logs for sshd
<Lhademmor> LjL: Thanks
<rapchee> im trying to install ubuntu on a macpro, with soft-raided ubuntu and dual boot, but i cannot set the raided partition to bootable, why can that be?
<Rich_li_ny> I still cant get OO writer to work and have reinstalled everything 4 times!
<revilodraw> could somebody who uses ntfs-config send me the contents of their fstab file?>
<Frogzoo> sluimers: which doesn't fix your problem really, if it's just going to happen again
<digital_k> O.o does not need java to run, it will run without it. What version did you install?
<fierycleric> webodin:  so you sure its using the mplayer plugin.... but no sound
<Steil> fierycleric: already checked the logs, nothings showing up for the "connection closed" attempts, only the successful connects show up in the logs
<cjae> LjL but if  I checked my freespace it would be short the space correct
<taxman> ok I already had everything to play mp3's and followed everything in http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Still same issue
<sluimers> Frogzoo, perhaps it's because I first put the CD in and then installed K3b
<sluimers> Frogzoo, and all the stuff to make it work
<Rich_li_ny> The version thats comes with 6.10  I think its 2.0
<LjL> cjae: nope, not if the files are allocated the way i said
<digital_k> taxman: did you just install anything?
<digital_k> you may need to restart x for the changes to initialize
<Rich_li_ny> But the l;etter wizzard required Jave Runtime Enviroment..
<Rich_li_ny> which I have installed.
<digital_k> yes o.o wizards DO use java.
<taxman> digital_k: ok, will try
<digital_k> why do you need the wizard to write a letter? lol im curious
<fierycleric> Steil: can you access any other services on the server ? web?
<cjae> so would the app be writing dummy info the just to save space or am I missing space I am trying to dl a 3+ gig distro
<cjae> Ljl
<webodin> fierycleric: i install (almost)everything,every plugin for mplayer + just install VLC player, but result are the same SOUND ok , but NO visual
<revilodraw> chrisjs169: how do i save the changes i made in restore mode of fstab?
<digital_k> webodin: are you haveing issues with streaming media?
<webodin> yeah
<fuzzy_logic> hi people
<digital_k> webodin: IMO, totem-xine is a better streaming media player.
<digital_k> ymmv :)
<webodin> now i trying play from DVD same problem
<Frogzoo> sluimers: so what does k3b show as the device names ?
<jad> if you are having problems playing media files, dvds etc
<webodin> SOUND ok NO Visual
<fierycleric> webodin: do about:config ... in the location bar in firefox ... check that mpeg is being handled by mplayer.....
<fuzzy_logic> since i installed the kubuntu packages.. i get the kubuntu boot screen and the kubuntu login screen.. but i don't use kde at all almost.. how can i get the ubuntu login screen back?
<sluimers> Frogzoo, same thing
<sdac> hi,  i want to be able to play videos stored on my ubuntu desktop, from my windows laptop.  Would you recommend using something like remote desktop or would sharing of hard drives on the network be faster for video playback ?
<LjL> cjae, i don't really know what single applications do -- there is possibly some system call that explicitly asks the filesystem to *not* use sparse allocation, maybe your client uses that
<digital_k> fuzzy_logic: on the login screen , select options and change the session back to gnome
<sluimers> Frogzoo, oh, and I can't make it an audio project
<Rich_li_ny> << got disconnected..
<digital_k> then set it to default
<cjae> Ljl ic
<digital_k> you will have to do the same to use the kde session again in the future as well
<Rich_li_ny> Digityal...  I just prefer more functioality..
<cjae> LjL, thanks
<sluimers> Frogzoo, it's for my mom's birthday, I bought some mp3's for her
<oscarmartinez> alguem fala portugues???
<LjL> !pt | oscarmartinez
<ubotu> oscarmartinez: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jad> go to www.videolan.org if you are having problems playing files, or dvds that should handle nearly everything you throw at it
<oscarmartinez> k
<jad> hope that helps someone
<fierycleric> sdac: remote desktop would be too slow to play video.... most likely
<Rich_li_ny> Digital:  how do I find te command for JRE?
<fuzzy_logic> digital_k: that's not what i mean.. i mean that since i have installed the kubuntu packages, i get the kubuntu login screen.. so that screen where you can fill in your usrname and pwd says 'kubuntu' and not 'ubuntu'.. do you understrand what i mean?
<LjL> jad, uhm, how does the VLC site help?
<webodin> but firefox open the Mplayer ok download ok, sound ok, but still no visual
<paul__> ooh
<digital_k> fuzzy_logic: sorry. You will need to reconfigure to use the gdm instead of kdm.
<jad> the vlc site helps, because people can download the player if they have files or dvds they can't view.
<sdac> fierycleric:  my home network is 54 Mbps
<fuzzy_logic> digital_k: how do i do that?
<LjL> jad, err... the VLC player is available from the official repositories.
<jad> btw at a guess to get rid of the kubuntuness
<LjL> !info vlc | jad
<ubotu> jad: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<LjL> jad: there is not a reason to download it in other awkward ways
<skylight> i need to create a zip file, how?
<revilodraw> hi! i have edited stab from recovery mode command line, yet i dont know how to save these changes? when i try i get ' error writing /etc/fstab: read-only file system"
<skylight> it has to be .zip
<fierycleric> sdac: yeah remote desktop is  not good for video .... using filesharing ... to share the files then play them on windows
<LjL> skylight: sudo apt-get install zip, and then use file-roller
<digital_k> fuzzy_logic: while logged in , open terminal and type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<skylight> ok
<sdac> fierycleric:  is it possible then to "securely" share my linux desktop hard disk on my internal home network ?
<digital_k> and make sure to select GDM not kdm
<LjL> !zip > skylight    (skylight, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jad> alright, calm down geez. you don't need to go mad over it
<fuzzy_logic> digital_k: thanks
<fierycleric> sdac: yes
<digital_k> yw :)
<sdac> fierycleric: oh ok thanks ill look at that then
<webodin> maybe is any problems with permisions
<chrisjs169> revilodraw: sorry, i'm not sure
<shimete> i need some help installing wine please
<fierycleric> sdac: good luck .... windows uses smb file sharing which is handled by samba on linux
<flohrian> Hi to everybody.
<digital_k> fuzzy_logic: one more thing, you can remove the kubuntu desktop, and just install kde base, which gives you just the kde environment
<webodin> maybe i should add my user to root
<LjL> jad: i'm not going mad, i was just puzzled seeing some unasked for and mostly wrong advice. we strive here to make people understand they should always use the repositories, and not break their systems by attempting to install stuff at random from the web...
<digital_k> its an option
<skylight> now how do i CREATE A ZIP file
<sdac> fierycleric: one more thing.. why is filesharing faster than remote desktop even though with file sharing i will  still be running the file FROM the desktop... is it cos there is less info to transfer ?
<revilodraw> chrisjs169: what i was to open it as a superuser? or is that what i already did?"
<fuzzy_logic> digital_k: ok
<jad> well, imo i would have thought the developers own site would be the best place for the newest version.
<jrib> skylight: right click > create archive
<skylight> select zip
<LjL> webodin: or maybe not. much more likely. what is the problem?
<jad> btw did anyone say how to get rid of kubuntu login screen?
<jad> to change back to ubuntu?
<digital_k> jad: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm in terminal
<skylight> ok i got it
<skylight> thanks
<digital_k> and select gdm
<jad> thnx
<chrisjs169> revilodraw: sudo is basically 'superuser do', so using sudo [command]  (such as nano /etc/fstab) runs it at root
<LjL> jad: sudo apt-get install gdm; sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<fierycleric> sdac: yeah the video file will be compressed over the network... under remote desktop the compression is much less
<webodin> i install mplayer incl plugin + vlc incl all plugin
<fierycleric> sdac: less datga
<sdac> fierycleric: ok greate ill give that a try.  thanks
<chrisjs169> I'm getting: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Resource temporarily unavailable" when trying to use dhclient on my Ethernet Pro 100 NIC (rev 02) - any suggestions
<fierycleric> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<fierycleric> !samba | sdac
<ubotu> sdac: please see above
<webodin> if i play from DVD or streaming mpeg files i See only bluescreen
<webodin> sound ok
<shimete> following the instructions provided on the winehq website the installation for wine will not work, i type the first thing into terminal and get the following lines: "dex@beebox:~$ wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/wineq.list
<shimete> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/wineq.list: Permission denied"
<rasky> hy
<DinCahill> hi. i somehow managed to forget my ubuntu password. I used the last resort method from the wiki and it logged me in as root. I did passwd <password> and it gave me the ok. However, I assume this changes the root password and not the one for my normal user account as I still can't login on the normal GUI boot. What should I do?
<rasky> pelo are you here?
<chrisjs169> shimete: run it as root
<jrib> DinCahill: passwd USERNAME_HERE
<shimete> i don't have access to root...
<rasky> hey chrisjsl69
<rasky> jrib
<jrib> DinCahill: can you link me to the wiki page?
<fierycleric> shimete: you need sudo first
<DinCahill> jrib: ok
<rasky> www.merlosistem.com
<chrisjs169> rasky: umm...hi?
<rasky> look this site please
<shimete> fierycleric: i think i have that
<jrib> !offtopic | rasky
<ubotu> rasky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DinCahill> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<NiceGuyUK> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abraham> hello
<abraham> !
<NiceGuyUK> bah
<shimete> fierycleric: is there a way to check?
<foofoofoo> Hi. i've just install the "restriced" package in Ubuntu Fiesty, but I'm still unable to play mp3 files. Now i dont get error message when i play them, i just get _no_ sound
<abraham> in which channel can i ask something about modules?
<fierycleric> shimete: sudo wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/wineq.list ..... does this command work?
<DinCahill> jrib: brb i'll try that
<chrisjs169> so how can i fix the problem with my NIC?
<jrib> DinCahill: thanks, it does say "passwd <username>", you must have just missed it.  That should work
<revilodraw> chrisjs169: using sudo it didnt ask for my root password... i think if i can make it ask for my root passowrd it will work
<NiceGuyUK> anyone want to volunteer to beta test my GNOME viewer for NFO files?
<chrisjs169> revilodraw: try 'su' to turn you into root
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: warez NFO files?
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: amongst others, yeah
<shimete> fierycleric: i think it did...
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: yeah where can id download it?
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: http://www.opensourcehacker.com
<DinCahill> jrib: ok thanks that worked
<chrisjs169> ....so how can i fix the problem with my NIC?
<mathmoi> How can I find how many free space there is on my main hard drives without counting the mounted drives ?
<revilodraw> chrisjs169: seems i was already root...hmmmm
<NiceGuyUK> mathmoi: df -h maybe
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: how do i compile...?
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: should be notes on the front page of the link i gave
<revilodraw> does anyopne know how to edit system files via recovery mode command line?
<LjL> NiceGuyUK: i'm missing something, aren't those merely plaintext files?
<LjL> revilodraw: nano filename
<mathmoi> NiceGuyUK: Thank you much.
<NiceGuyUK> LjL: yes, but in codepage 437 - my viewer helps render the ASCII art correctly
<paul__> q
<foofoofoo> is there a shortcut to enter the terminal?
<revilodraw> Ljl: thank you, that is what i did... however when i tried to save my changes i get "error writing /etc/fstab: read only file system"..and yes i did put sud before it
<LjL> NiceGuyUK: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic too (this channel is busy and things scroll fast, and it's a support channel)
<webodin> hi Do anybody have try this: after clean install of VLC or Mplayer with all plugins and codecs still missing Visual, Sound play OK
<NiceGuyUK> LjL: ok, sorry
<scoobydoo28139> why do i now have 4 ubuntu selectoins in grub?
<webodin> problem are the same on streaming or playing DVD
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: different kernels
<scoobydoo28139> jrib how do i get rid of em?
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: _wapi_shm_file_open: shared file [/home/tester/.wapi/shared_data-loki-Linux-i686-308-10-0]  open error: No such file or directory .... dont know anthing about .net/mono ... so i dont know why
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: error when i try to run
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: remove the corresponding linux-image-* package.  Be sure you keep at least one!  And I would recommend keeping the last 2
<scoobydoo28139> jrib: how do i get rid of them?
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: wow, never seen an error like that, not even sure how it relates to mono
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: compiled ok
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: thats a start I suppose
<scoobydoo28139> jrib: can you tell me how?
<SteveC_> for some reason my sound has stopped working, anyone have a clue what could have happened? this is on a dell box and I'm up to date with packages...
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: i am using dapper ... so may be older: Mono JIT compiler version 1.1.13.6
<anindo> huhu
<SeenD> how can I play mp3 files and divx files?   have mplayer and vlc but they arent working
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: ah, could be version related yeah. Bummer :(
<LjL> !mp3 > SeenD    (SeenD, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Notten> how can i install this driver http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=47406&package_id=144429 ??? theres no readme there
<webodin> hi Do anybody have try this: after clean install of VLC or Mplayer with all plugins and codecs still missing Visual, Sound play OK
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: looks like it mentions something about it in release notes of a later version of mono... http://www.go-mono.com/archive/1.1.14/
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: system -> administration -> synaptic or your favorite package manager
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: uname -r   in a terminal will tell you the version that you are currently running by the way
<Notten> how can i install this driver http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=47406&package_id=144429 ??? theres no readme there...
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: ill try it on my feisty box
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: was developed on Feisty
<hmpedersen> I need to ask someone who's got experience with multiboot a question..
<jrib> hmpedersen: best to just ask the channel.  If someone can help, they will answer you
<Notten> Frogozoo theres no readme at this driver http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=47406&package_id=144429 i dont know how to install
<webodin> hi Do anybody have try this: after clean install of VLC or Mplayer with all plugins and codecs still missing Visual, Sound play OK
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: ok it works on my feisty install
<Parmenion> whee
<Notten> Frogzoo theres no readme at this driver http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=47406&package_id=144429 i dont know how to install
<jrib> webodin: what codec does the file use?
<Parmenion> guys, bitchX or irssi?
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: got any test nfos... wait i might have some :)
<hmpedersen> What would be best? A computer setup with XP Pro and Ubuntu installed? Or would the best thing be to build a stronger computer and use vmware to run XP virtually from ubuntu?
<jrib> Parmenion: whatever works best for you
<scoobydoo28139> jrib: tks i didn't think you would get back to me
<webodin> how can i find out that ?
<zigico> how to mount ntfs partition on fedora?
<webodin> how can i find out that ?in terminal
<webodin> how can i find out what codecs i use in VLC that ?in terminal
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: CTRL-I to invert the black and white. SOme NFOs look better one way, others the other way.
<jrib> webodin: right click -> properties -> audio/video (or something like that)   or   mplayer -identify
<jrib> zigico: #fedora
<hmpedersen> jrib, yeah.. It just took some time to type the question.. I had hoped I could copy paste and put the question right after the first line.. But I couldn't paste the question :(
<mwe> Notten: there is probably a readme file if you download and unpack the file
<tashe> hi people
<Notten> mwe i downloaded theres only .c and .h files no readme and im begginer in linux i dont know alot of things
<tashe> can somebody help me with creating an installation disc for UBUNTU 7.04 pls??
<gregshallard> You in windoze atm?
<revilodraw> i screwed fstab and ubuntu wont l;oad...how do i edit it from recovery mode and save those changes? (im having big trouble saving the changes)
<tashe> yes
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: looks the same it does in the terminal .... can you give me some example files?
<gregshallard> Got a burning program that can open .iso files intalled, ie nero?
<tashe> i have it
<tashe> nero 7
<gregshallard> Downloaded the disk image?
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: well atleas it works
<tashe> yes
<gregshallard> Open up the disk image, just double click on it.
<scoobydoo28139> OK, now how do uninstall ubuntu and keep windows, then re install ubuntu
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: try installing the Lucida ConsoleP font from http://www.neuro.gatech.edu/users/cwilson/cygutils/unversioned/bashprompt/
<gregshallard> and a burning menu should come up.
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: why?
<scoobydoo28139> jrib: cause i can't get rid of extra grub
<tashe> dude can we talk in a private shannel cause i cant see you lines
<tashe> ?? pls
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: that links me a 404 .... anyway whats the purpose the viewer .... does it use a DOS codepage? ....
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: did you try what I said?  What went wrong?
<mwe> Notten: it sucks if there are no instructions available as of how to compile the driver
<scoobydoo28139> jrib: yes i did but it is still in grub
<revilodraw> Hi! Im in the LiveCD, how do i edit fstab on my hard drive?
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: yes, codepage 437
<Nowak> # ip route add FD0B:1E9D:A962::/80 via fd0b:1e9d:a962::1 dev tun0
<Nowak> RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<Notten> mwe i found in the forum instuctions .. whats the meaning of "Just install the kernel sources and everything needed to compile"
<Nowak> why it doesnt work ?
<gregshallard> Go for it.
<Notten> ?
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: tell me the result of this command (put it in pastebin): aptitude search '~i~nlinux-image'
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: cd ~/.fonts && wget http://home.online.no/~aageli/luconP.ttf
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: ok my nfos ive got dont use that extended ascii stuff.... just regular ascii
<scoobydoo28139> do i typ it in terminal?
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: yes
<webodin> do any one know how do i configure VLC in command line
<revilodraw> Hi! Im in the LiveCD, how do i edit fstab on my hard drive?
<gregshallard> tashe, you there?
<tashe> yes
<mwe> Notten: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source
<gregshallard> mounted the harddrive?
<gregshallard> tashe, open a window with me.
<tashe> but can we talk in private channel cause io cant see you line
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: ok but what i am trying to test?
<scoobydoo28139> jrib, ok give me minute i am slow typer
<tashe> i did
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: well, it compiled and ran on someone else's machine - thats a milestone for my code!
<gregshallard> hmmm
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: np, just ping me with the url when you're done
<gregshallard> tashe, it isn't coming through my end
<tashe> never mind
<tashe> continue typing here
<tashe> so i opened the image file
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: Awesome ... and it didnt format my hdd :) ... no looks good
<patrick_> how do I setup a static IP address
<tashe> and the nero
<hmpedersen> I guess nobody have an idea which would be best..
<gregshallard> tashe, join this channel, #privatechat
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: what did you use to develop it ?
<revilodraw> Hi! Im in the LiveCD, how do i edit fstab on my hard drive?
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: C# and GTK# under mono (using monodevelop)
<tondar> hey all
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: stetic is the ui designer ? ... any good?
<erUSUL> revilodraw: mount the root partition and you are done
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: sometimes crashes out, so save often, but otherwise ok. Been trying to install a newer version of Monodevelop, but having problems
<erUSUL> revilodraw: mount -t ext3 /dev/xxxx /mnt/
<scoobydoo28139> jrib: no result just blank >
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: that's impossible
<scoobydoo28139> >
<scoobydoo28139> > '~i~nlinux-image'
<scoobydoo28139> >
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: that's not the full command
<chrisjs169> ok, i've got an Intel Ethernet Pro 100 NIC that isn't working - dhclient fails with SIOCSIFFLAGS: Resource temporarily unavailable - any suggestions?
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: tell me the result of this command (put it in pastebin): aptitude search '~i~nlinux-image'
<revilodraw> erusul: what do i type instead of xxxx? my username?
<Kristen> Hey guys. I am wondering if anyone can help me? I want to try linux, so I am trying to install Xubuntu on my very, very old laptop. But for some reason it doesn't like Linux CD's. The original CD gave me multitudes of I/O errors, and after googling I tried the alternate CD, which froze and when left for a while gave an error message:  !! Detect and mount CD-ROM
<Kristen> Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted. This probably means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive. If so you can insert it and try again.
<mwe> chrisjs169: bring down the interface then bring it back up at look at the output of dmesg
<Kristen> Try again to mount the CD-ROM?
<Kristen> Yes/No
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: everything after the ':'
<Kristen> Yes, and same error. Is there no way to install with the files on the HDD? The CD seems kaput, I do not have a usb flash drive large enough for the install files (unless I can use my video ipod), and the lappy does not have a floppy drive. Anyone have any suggestions?
<balbir97> how to completely remove the apache2 and apache2-common (including conf file and all binary file like apachectl)
<erUSUL> revilodraw: no the device corresponding to your root partition it can be sda1 or sda3 or hda1 or hda3 etc...
<chrisjs169> mwe: thanks
<mathewfer> Hi all, is there a way to disable destop GUI with a # comment so that it can be enabled when needed?
<elliotjhug> Kristen: What hardware is this very old laptop running?
<chrisjs169> mwe: bringing it up shows the same error, nothing happens in dmesg
<MenZa> Kristen: if you have Windows installed, there's always Wubi.
<mwe> Kristen: you can use a small flash drive using the netinstall image
<mwe> chrisjs169: so ifconfig ethX down && ifconfig ethX up says that?
<mwe> chrisjs169: using sudo
<chrisjs169> mwe: yeah
<thedarkness> hoi
<Kristen> Mmm... I don't know what Wubi is? This old laptop is pretty bad. Intel Pentium MMX processor at 233 MHz
<Kristen> 128 MB of RAM
<Kristen> 3.81 GB hard drive
<cparker> Why is it that most of the games I install from the Ubuntu repo don't automatically add themselves to the GNOME menu? I'm having trouble finding the games.
<Kristen> The sticker on the laptop says it was design for windows NT and 95
<mwe> chrisjs169: mmm
<Kristen> And what is the netinstall image?
<jrib> cparker: if they don't, it's a bug.  Please file it
<thedarkness> how does my 5.1 sound ?????
<Kristen> my flash drive is 512mb
<chrisjs169> mwe: I also had this problem about a year ago, but I know the NIC works
<scoobydoo28139> pastebin url?
<cparker> jrib, I see. Thank you.
<mwe> chrisjs169: dmesg|grep eth, does your nic show?
<rasky> www.merlosistem.com
<mwe> chrisjs169: maybe the driver for it is not loaded for some reason
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<mwe> chrisjs169: how did you fix it a year ago?
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: looks good ... finally i look at NFO art under linux :)
<mathewfer> Can someone tell me how to disable the desktop GUI temparaly?
<scoobydoo28139> ubotu: pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chrisjs169> mwe: I didn't =/
<mwe> oh
<mwe> chrisjs169: dmesg|grep eth, does your nic show?
<chrisjs169> mwe: it does appear in dmesg
<revilodraw> erusul: ok i have mounted root partition, now what?
<chrisjs169> [   24.435061]  e100: eth1: e100_probe: addr 0xe1204000, irq 10, MAC addr [mac address] 
<elliotjhug> Kristen: Netinstall is a very small installer that downloads most of its files from the net - netinstall.
<tondar> guys my top panel is missed up, i did killall gnome-panel still the same
<tondar> ?
<tondar> what should I do ?
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: you should get a ubuntu package made for it
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: I wanna make it more stable, easier to install and add color support first
<revilodraw> tondar: delete it and ake anotjher one....everything is there
<scoobydoo28139> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21558/
<mwe> chrisjs169: are you sure it's using the correct driver? sometimes, though seldom, a wrong driver gets loaded
<chrisjs169> mwe: i'm not sure if i'm using the correct driver.  what driver do you suggest I use?
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: anything else you want me test about the program?
<mwe> chrisjs169: i don't know the card ;)
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: and how many options do you still have in grub for ubuntu?  You should have 4 or 5 (2 kernels and recovery mode for each as well as memtest)
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: did the invert colors work for you ?
<Kristen> elliotjhug: Do you have a link for it? Like I said, I have a 512 MB USB flash drive. The laptop can connect to my network, and therefore the 'net with a dongle.
<scoobydoo28139> 2k's,2recovery's
<elliotjhug> Kristen: According to ubuntu.com the CDs require 256MB of RAM. Its possible you'd want to use a smaller distro instead. Since 2gb of space is required to actually install it.
<mwe> chrisjs169: lspci | grep Eth
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: you should keep that as it is, those are good to have
<scoobydoo28139> jrib: and one xp dir
<Anthon1> when I try to boot the 7.10 live cd, all I see is corrupted graphics at the point when the desktop is supposed to load
<tim__b> Anyone knows how to change max logins of a user at the same time using OpenSSH ?
<Kristen> elliotjhug: I am installing Xubuntu, which claims to require only 64 MB of RAM...
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: yeah they did, one thing tho when you try to open a file you dont have access to it crashes :)
<elliotjhug> Kristen: Ah, Alright. Give me a mo.
<tondar> revilodraw: delete it? will every thing be there?
<mathewfer> can someone help me with the Ubuntu desktop GUI question?
<chrisjs169> mwe: 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100]  (rev 02)
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: ah, will catch that error tidily then, thanks for the hint
<scoobydoo28139> jrib: can you give me the comand for editing grub so xp is default?
<Kristen> elliotjhug: Sure thing. :) Thank-you, btw. And excuse my lack of IRC abilities. ;)
<tondar> revilodraw: fixed
<tondar> ;)
<revilodraw> tondar: delete the top panel, rigt click on bottom panel, and click new panel...drag it to the top, and add everything you want to it..it is all there, but will frustrate you to find it lol
<Anthon1> when I try to boot the 7.10 live cd, all I see is corrupted graphics at the point when the desktop is supposed to load, does anyone knowwhy this might be?
<elliotjhug> Anyone know where Kristen can find a netinstall for xubuntu?
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: sure, 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'.  In there you will see a line that starts with the word "default" (it may be commented).  After "default", put the number that corresponds to xp's position on the grub list.  Note that the first line counts as line 0, the second as line 1, etc.
<revilodraw> tondar: goood!
<scoobydoo28139> jrib: tks brb
<r_> can anyone help with kNode please
<NiceGuyUK> fierycleric: thanks for your help mate. I gotta go do chores for the Mrs now :-(
<mwe> chrisjs169: gotta go for now, bbl
<revilodraw> Im in live cd and need to open fstab from my hard drive! i have mounted the root partition, now what?
<gregshallard> anthon1, did you check the disk for errors?
<Anthon1> yeah
<Anthon1> and the image
<gregshallard> hmmm
<fierycleric> NiceGuyUK: Ok .... no problem...
<elliotjhug> revilodraw: You mounted it to /mnt/ right? go there and browse to the fstab. Edit it with gedit or something, then you're done.
<revilodraw> thank you elliotjhug
<Sivart0> good morning everybody :D
<Anthon1> I tried downloading the image again and burning it to another disc, and the same thinghappened
<Overdose_> just booted the ubuntu server cd. Can i make it install from an ftp server instead of the cd ?
<elliotjhug> Kristen: I can't find a netinstall for xubuntu, you might want to make sure your CD has been burned properly. Theres a CD check utility on the disk. It should work perfectly on your laptop
<r_> can anyone help with kNode please
<elliotjhug> revilodraw: No probs
<tondar> revilodraw: you know anything about smart folders?
<Kristen> elliotjhug: Heh, "should" being the word here, right? I attempted to install SuSe about a year ago, and recall having the same problems. I'll try the checksum right now, though.
<tondar> revilodraw: this is an option in osx, I want to know if there is a port to gnome for it
<tondar> ?
<elliotjhug> Kristen: Yup, "should" is the word. Though I doubt a year old suse would go on that laptop nicely at all.
<TakeOut{u}> tondar
<TakeOut{u}> i'm not sure
<TakeOut{u}> maybe try beagle
<TakeOut{u}> its a ocntect based search
<TakeOut{u}> *context
<frandavid100> hi guys
* userprime ran away: Gone away for now.
<balbir97> how to create a Makefile, and configure
<TakeOut{u}> balbir97, ./configure make make install
<tondar> TakeOut{u}: yeah
<frandavid100> I'm trying to create an FTP or SSH server, but I know absolutely NOTHING about the issue.
<TakeOut{u}> err, ./configure  && make && make install
<frandavid100> can you point me to a good guide or something?
<TakeOut{u}> well
<TakeOut{u}> the ssh part is easy
<tondar> TakeOut{u}: already tried that, not the thing I want
<IdleOne> !enter | TakeOut{u}
<ubotu> TakeOut{u}: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TakeOut{u}> sorry IdleOne
<IdleOne> no problem
<TakeOut{u}> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06 , that should help Tondar
<balbir97> TakeOut{u}: I have written a small "C" program and want to distribute in the form of tar.gz I guess I need to include configure and Makefile.. how?
<smoke_> #ubuntu-it
<tondar> TakeOut{u}: hmmm, !!!
<Kristen> elliotjhug: mmm.. I'm afraid it's doing it again. It said it was checking for CD hardware, ran a few things, then froze on this blue screen as it did when attempting to install. CD keeps spinning up and down, no HDD activity. Exactly the same... last time it took about 2 hours before it gave me the error.
<balbir97> TakeOut{u}: I have only myprogram.c README and Copyright file
<tondar> TakeOut{u}: come on man
<perlmonkey> balbir97: what does your little C program do?
<TakeOut{u}> i sent you that link, that should work
<webodin> do any one know how do i configure VLC in command line ?
<scoobydoo28139> j where did ya go?
<elliotjhug> Kristen: It might be a corrupt download or something. The CD check should run with no problems, but may be broken with the rest of the disk.
<natali> hi
<perlmonkey> natali: bonjour
<tondar> TakeOut{u}: it has a really cool feature though, it lets you define a keyword for your smart folder, after that every file or document that contains that key will be automatically moved to the folder (smart)
<tondar> TakeOut{u}: so you dont have to worry about placing your documents or files in the right place, it does it for ya
<tondar> cool ha
<tondar> ?
<Kristen> elliotjhug: I doubt it. This is the same kind of thing it did when I tried to install SuSe last year. I suspect the CD drive is just too old. The download should not be corrupt, since I downloaded off a torrent...
<TakeOut{u}> the location doesn't matter so much, you can use search operators to find what you want
<tondar> TakeOut{u}: does the link explain that?
<TakeOut{u}> that link was for frandavid100, i got confused
<balbir97> perlmonkey: it's a small utility written in see, like crating a dynamic URL!
<tondar> TakeOut{u}: yeah but you have all your stuff in the right place, not scattered
<TakeOut{u}> !info beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.16.3-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 883 kB, installed size 3892 kB
<balbir97> perlmonkey: it's a small utility written in C* :)
<tondar> TakeOut{u}: have that and using it already
<frandavid100> thanks TakeOut{u}
<vebbemann> 
<vebbemann> 
<vebbemann> 
<vebbemann> 
<vebbemann> 
<vebbemann> lll
<elliotjhug> Kristen: Ah, well sorry I couldn't help you further. It could be that a better option would be a distro designed for older systems. But they will be nowhere near as user friendly. Or just work (tm). Anywho, I gtg.
<IdleOne> vebbemann, please dont do that
<jrib> !no | vebbemann
<ubotu> vebbemann: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<vebbemann> koffor?
* perlmonkey attempts to install Ubuntu from a smartboot manager floppy and a usb cdrom
<scoobydoo28139> jrib: ok i fixed my boot
<Kristen> elliotjhug: Sure thank you for trying, I appreciate it. :)
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: great
<perlmonkey> i like a challenge :P
<vebbemann> I am new here
<k31th> guys iv added a soundblaster into my ubuntu box
<tondar> vebbemann: welcom
<jrib> vebbemann: welcome, english only here though
<tondar> welcome*
<k31th> how do i config it
<scoobydoo28139> jrib: thanks! if ya feel up  to it maybe you can help me get sound too:)
<kaukx> what means "Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/cdr...atomy!.pdf".? never seen one,and dvd isn corrupted
<k31th> i half expected ubuntu to pick it up
<vebbemann> I come from Norway
<k31th> on boot tbh.
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: best to ask the channel, I don't much about sound
<vebbemann> #hemmis
<vebbemann> fck
<IdleOne> !ohmy | vebbemann
<ubotu> vebbemann: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<scoobydoo28139> channel...I had a sound blaster live card installed, took it out and am using on board REALTEK sound now: but i have no sound,,any sugjestions?
<IdleOne> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kristen> I have found this guide to a net install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<Kristen> However it's a wee bit beyond me. Is there no automatic way to do this? Or someone willing to talk me through it? :)
<gregshallard> How do you write drivers?
<webodin> hi, maybe somebody have a idea for why, after clean install my mplayer or vlc do not show visual,sound is ok
<perlmonkey> good question
<kaukx> what means "Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/cdr...atomy!.pdf".? never seen one,and dvd isn corrupted???
<perlmonkey> how does Ubuntu manage kernel driver modules?
<VSpike> kristen, I have exactly the same problem with an old laptop
<k31th> how do i setup my soundcard in ubuntu its not detecting my soundblaster
<IdleOne> perlmonkey, #ubuntu-dev is a good place to ask
<IdleOne> but be patient
<perlmonkey> I get the impression this channel is for beginners, low-level users?
<Kristen> VSpike: Ah, we're in the same boat then? And you haven't found a fix?
<k31th> perlmonkey: pretty much
<balbir97> how to get to know the status of the service (like "chkconfig httpd status" in RedHat)
<perlmonkey> ok
<IdleOne> perlmonkey, no but dev questions should go to the devs
<VSpike> kristen: I found that older kernels seemed to work OK.  For example, I tried "Damn Small Linux", a very small Live CD distro, and it worked fine...
<perlmonkey> IdleOne: how is that a dev question? installing or loading a driver module is routine in Linux eh
<fuzzyBSc> Has anyone here had experience debugging a pam setup for the thinkfinger fingerprint scanning software? :)
<Kristen> VSpike: M'kay. I'll just have to poke around. :)
<VSpike> Kristen: None of the {X,K}Ubuntu live CD's would work, because not enough RAM....
<IdleOne> perlmonkey, ohh I missunderstood, thought you wanted to know how to write drivers
<gregshallard> I do.
<perlmonkey> IdleOne: oh :)
<VSpike> Kristen: I found that an Edgy alternate CD would install OK though
<gregshallard> I need one for a Creative Audigy 2 ZS Video Editor.
<Kristen> VSpike: Well, Xubuntu is supposed to be designed for older systems, and requires 64mb of ram and recommended at 128 MB
<perlmonkey> do you guys use the normal module-assistant, or does Ubuntu have its own module manager?
<VSpike> Kristen: I've now broken it by upgrading to feisty (over the network in the usual way), and it boots and everything but the CD drive doesn't work.. and worse, the system hangs up every time anything tries to access it
<perlmonkey> Kristen: did you cross over from Debian?
<gregshallard> There has been some isues with upgrading the Fiesty from Edgy?
<VSpike> Kristen: Once installed yes, but the Live CD's always require more RAM to run, because they load the whole OS into a RAM disk
<Anathema> hey guys, does anyone know how i can get back the bottom bar
<VSpike> Kristen: You will definitely need to use the "alternative" install CD's whatever ubuntu distro you go for, I think
<Kristen> perlmonkey: I believe that's another version? I have never successfully installed any Linux distro. My old laptop is running WinXP.
<Anathema> i removed it and now i dunno how to get it back
<perlmonkey> Kristen: oh
<Frogzoo> Anathema: log out & back in ?
<fuzzyBSc> I have added the following line to my pam.d/common_auth file: auth sufficient pam_thinkfinger.so, and added the try_first_pass option to the pam_unix.so line. However, pam does not appear to be asking for a fingerprint.
<Kristen> VSpike: I'm using the Alternate install disk. :)
<Frogzoo> Anathema: otherwise, add a new panel
<fuzzyBSc> What I would really like to know is... Is there anything I need to do to get pam to reload? Alternatively, where would the error messages (if any) be coming out?
<VSpike> Kristen: OK.. does it fail after the first few screens of questions, when it tries to detect and mount the cd drive and install packages?
<fuzzyBSc> I don't see anything obvious in the system logs.
<GrueTamer> Anathema: right click on a panel you do have and click on add new panel
<Anathema> frogzoo, thanks a lot
<Anathema> thanks gruetamer, but i got it =)
<GrueTamer> alright
<GrueTamer> your welcome :)
<VSpike> Kristen: try DSL just for kicks - it's a tiny download.  Also I'd suggest trying an edgy install, and if that is already gone from the mirrors, try 6.06 LTS instead
<Kristen> VSpike: Yes, that's about it. Just after configuring the keyboard layout, it sits at a blue screen, with the CD spinning up and down, no HDD activity, for about 2 hours, before it gives me an error message about not being able to mount the CD-ROM.
<VSpike> Kris
<Zorlin> Good day people! Who needs help?
<VSpike> Kristen: the thing is, the kernel in feisty handles CD support differently from before, using different modules I think
<Kristen> VSpike: What do you mean by DSL?
<chrisjs169> Zorlin: I do =)
<GrueTamer> Kristen: he means damn small linux
<VSpike> Kristen: Damn Small Linuix
<fuzzyBSc> Zorlin: Do you have any experience with pam modules? :)
<VSpike> yeah.. that :)
<Kristen> Ah.. :P
<Zorlin> FuzzyBSC: No, sorry
<Zorlin> Chrisjs169: Whats your problem?
<fuzzyBSc> Ok, thanks Zorlin.
<Trickser> hi, i updated edgy to feisty but i am having problems with my old Nvidia Geforce 440 card.
<VSpike> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<Trickser> It seems to be a conflict in linux-restricted-modules with the new nvidia modules
<gregshallard> Im using pretty much the same card
<Kristen> VSpike: Sooo... Edgy, or 6.06?
<chrisjs169> Zorlin: well, i've got two problems, but i think one will solve the other - how do I change the driver for a NIC?
<Zorlin> fuzzy: you're welcome, sorry i can't help solve your problem
<VSpike> Kristen: pretty sure you canm install on a pen drive too.. no need to even use a blank CD :)
<kazol> Has anyone here installed sensors-applet?
<Zorlin> Chrisjs169: I'm not entirely sure
<gregshallard> You got the restricted drivers enabled?
<arthanix> anyone here has experience getting a highpoint rocketraid 2300 to work on either ubuntu or debian?
<kazol> How do I run sensors-applet?
<Kristen> VSpike: I read about installing with a flash drive, but my flash is only 512mb.
<VSpike> Kristen: well, edgy worked for me .. just that in theory, i has now been replaced by feisty so i don't know for sure you can download it.  6.06 LTS *should* also work, if your problem is like mine
<Trickser> gregshallard: yes, i think so
<Trickser> but i see only a blank screen
<Trickser> but the server starts
<Kristen> VSpike: Alright, well i'm going to go download Edgy if possible, and see if that works. Not to mention get some breakfast, lol. Thanks for the advice! :)
<VSpike> Kristen: no problem.  I'm trying to pursue a solution via the bug list.. maybe it will cover yours too.  Is yours a dell, btw?
<Kristen> VSpike: Yes, it is. An ooollld Dell, but a Dell nonetheless. :)
<Kristen> VSpike: Latitude CP.
<Bitmess> is KDE-Look.org gone?
<Anathema> gnome-look is also down
<Lokkie> Hi.
<GrueTamer> hi Lokkie
<Lokkie> Any server to go with tihs chan?
<VSpike> Kristen: this might be useful.. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<perlmonkey> why does Ubuntu have so many security vunerabilities raised against packages?
<Lokkie> I cant figure out how to use Hamichi!
<Lokkie> D:
<VSpike> Kristen: wow :) snap
<Lokkie> I cant open any servers
<bluefox83> perlmonkey, pardon?
<VSpike> Kristen: this is a CPI D300XT
<Lokkie> I need a server that is fun, And doesnt go down every 30 minutes.
<Lokkie> D:
<San__> Hey Peeps.  Here's a challenge: just upgraded to Feisty from Edgy.  All is well, but I don't get to the login prompt (can login remotely).  Thoughts?  The startup sequence stops right after 'running local boot scripts /etc/rc.local'
<perlmonkey> bluefox83: there's like over 400 security vunerabilities posted on the Ubuntu USN web page
<VSpike> Kristen: you may find a problem with coloured snow appearing on the display .. seems to be a bug in the X driver, and can also cause a freeze... lemme see if I can find the URL with the workaround, you may need it
<bluefox83> perlmonkey, holly crap :O
<Kristen> VSpike: Interesting we are both having a similar problem on an old dell, hey?
<bluefox83> ew bots :X
<VSpike> Kristen: if you get a chance, go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/115505 and register (if not already) and just add a quick "me too with a similar machine"
<Kristen> VSpike: Cool, I will.
<VSpike> Kristen: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/neomagic.4.html
<Lokkie> Hey
<VSpike> Kristen: if you see coloured snow in X and maybe get some hangs too, try that
<Lokkie> Can anyon help me find a good server?
<IndyGunFreak> A good server
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<Lokkie> For Moparscape.
<Kristen> VSpike: Thankee. Assuming I get there. ;)
<VSpike> Kristen: right down the bottom where it talks about MagicGraph 128XD
<Lokkie> All the ones I go on time out every 30 mins
<dazjorz> Hello
<dazjorz> I need to run an application with Java 1.5
<dazjorz> but my `java' is 1.4.2
* userprime|Zzzz is back.
<Anathema> does anyone know if theres a songbird theme for gtk or emerald?
<nelsonuwp_> i'm having a problemwith my wireless, I can only connect to a host when i restart my computer
<dazjorz> I have sun-java5-bin installed, how do I use java5 ?
<Anathema> songbird dove theme?
<sayers> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Frogzoo> dazjorz: sudo update-alternatives java
<IdleOne> !java | dazjorz
<ubotu> dazjorz: please see above
<VSpike> Kristen: Indeed .. good luck!  I know I have better things to do really, especially since the battery in this thing is dead, but it's a really solidly built old laptop and it feels too good to chuck out.. and part of the appeal of linux for me always was the ability to revive old hardware.  Plus, you learn a lot
<sayers> And on that it tells you how to pick which JRE to use
<sayers> :)
<dazjorz> Frogzoo: update-alternatives: unknown argument `java'
<kazol> How do I use hddtemp with sensors-applet?
<Frogzoo> dazjorz: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<kazol> Hddtemp is working fine, but I need a plugin for gkrellm or sensors-applet.
<asaka> kazol, you have sata hdd and running feisty?
<Kristen> VSpike: Definitely. I want to TRY linux, and if it works out well, a friend will be able to use it for work! :) This barebones install guide looks promising, I am gonna try that. Anywho, I have to run now. Thanks for your help! :)
<dazjorz> Frogzoo++ # Thanks!
<asaka> kazol, cause there seems to be a problem with this combination and hddtemp reading smart values off the hdd
<kazol> asaka: I have EIDE on Feisty, I get the temp. running "sudo hddtemp /dev/sda and b"
<San__> Ok, this solved it.. interesting: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5621
<sayers> In Gnome, when I right click the desktop and go to Create Document, there are no templates installed. How do I install them...
<kazol> asaka: Combination of hddtemp and what other program?
<San__> Guess that needs to be added to the upgrade script
<asaka> kazol, then its just configuring problem. gkrellm needs iirc the hddtemp to run in daemon mode and telnets to it to get hdd temp values
<asaka> kazol, you might want to try ksensors also. it has a panel in where it shows all temps/voltages/fans etc, much like old motherboard monitor in windows
<kazol> asaka: I know there is a plugin for it, but I had to compile it! I'll search on google for howto run the daemon.
<webodin> hi
<asaka> kazol, there's no need for plugin, when you install hddtemp, the package found in repositories, it asks you if you want to run it as daemon
<webodin> do any body have a idea for how do i resolve that problem:
<asaka> kazol, try reinstalling
<kazol> asaka: ok, I'll try it, thanks.
<webodin> i install vlc and mplayer incl all codecs and plug in
<keszi> hali
<Paddy_EIRE> webodin, what is the prob
<nullkuhl> hii, can any one help please..
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erUSUL> !anyone | nullkuhl
<ubotu> nullkuhl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<webodin> when i play dvd or steaming mpeg files i hear sound but missing video
<Boje> moin
<asaka> kazol, as for hddtemp and sata hdds, there seems to be a problem with current feisty kernel and hddtemp reading temps off sata hdds. i have such a setup, and though i can get temps using smartmontools, hddtemp always report "hdd is sleeping"
<webodin> what is the problem ?
<kazol> asaka: When I run "sudo hddtemp /dev/sda, b" it displays the correct value.
<chaostya> Help! Can't start VPN when connected by bluetooth (bnep0), but when connected by wire (eth0) all starts normally ...
<nullkuhl> I Have just downloaded latest ubuntu (7.something lol) .. booted with it and choosed to start or install ubuntu,, now it gives me a famous error which is no screens found, my vga drive is ati radeon mobility X1800 ,, can any one helppp
<stefg> !w32codecs | webodin
<ubotu> webodin: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<asaka> kazol, yeah, cause you got ide hdds
<Paddy_EIRE> have you tried switching your video rendering window in prefs of mplayer to Xv
<asaka> kazol, it works for me also on another pc with ide hdds, but not on the ones with sata
<webodin> but i install w32codecs
<chrisjs169> how can i get my NIC to use a different module/driver?
<nullkuhl> -----GUYS PLZZ PLZZZ HELP----------
<nullkuhl>  I Have just downloaded latest ubuntu (7.something lol) .. booted with it and choosed to start or install ubuntu,, now it gives me a famous error which is no screens found, my vga drive is ati radeon mobility X1800 ,, can any one helppp
<webodin> and libdvd...
<webodin> and so on
<kazol> asaka: Ok, so reinstall hddtemp and run as daemon? I know there is also a plugin in gkrellm.
<Paddy_EIRE> webodin, have you tried switching your video rendering window in prefs of mplayer to Xv
<webodin> + libdvdcss2
<webodin> no
<nullkuhl> hello
<webodin> how do i do that
<hokus14> hi folks
<vox754> !repeat > nullkuhl
<asaka> kazol, i tried gkrellm after i have hddtemp installed, it just found hdds and their temp.. if hddtemp works correctly, then just installing gkrellm will work
<hokus14> i have a problem with a edirol fa-101 soundcard
<nullkuhl>  I Have just downloaded latest ubuntu (7.something lol) .. booted with it and choosed to start or install ubuntu,, now it gives me a famous error which is no screens found, my vga drive is ati radeon mobility X1800 ,, can any one helppp
<webodin> what about VLC
<stefg> webodin: then check which video output your mediaplayer use... could it be that for any reason you use a vesa driver for your video card?
<asaka> !repeat | nullkuhl
<ubotu> nullkuhl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<webodin> ok
<asaka> !ati > nullkuhl
<MasseR> Hi. What /dev should usb-drivers use?
<stefg> webodin: what hardware do you have there?
<hokus14> i have a problem with a edirol fa-101 soundcard
<webodin> ATI
<hokus14> how do i install edirol drivers?
<hokus14> how do i install edirol drivers?
<Parmenion> hokus14, no need to spam
<hokus14> sorry
<kbrooks> !REPEAT | hokus14
<ubotu> hokus14: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<thirdalbum> I am pleased to announce the Community Preview edition of Copland. Copland is a Linux distribution designed specifically for Macintoshes and former Mac users. If you are the owner of a Mac and would like to try this distribution, please send me a message and I'll e-mail you a link to it. Thanks for listening, sorry this announcement took up so many lines.
<Parmenion> hokus14, what exactly are edirol drivers ?
<webodin> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Radeon 9000]  (Secondary) (rev 01)
<kazol> asaka: Another problem I have is when I installed the lmsensors package, it freezes on a semiconductor. I bypassed it, but now I only have fan speed instead of temp and voltage.
<MasseR> I am trying to http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-smart_base_mpc190 but I have no idea of the physical address of my printer. Can someone help me?
<hokus14> it's impossible for me to find and "activate" the sound card
<kbrooks> thirdalbum, i don't like that ad :-)
<hokus14> and make it work
<Parmenion> hokus14, enter alsamixer in terminal
<hokus14> i did
<Parmenion> and ?
<nullkuhl> asaka: how can i install the driver if i dont have ubuntu installed or in other words i DONT HAVE an internet connection in the black n white console
<stijn_pol> some help: checking for X... no You need to supply the path to the X headers and libraries...
<Parmenion> nullkuhl, you cant :P
<webodin> ?
<nullkuhl> parmenioN; can u help thenn
<nullkuhl> paramenion :  I Have just downloaded latest ubuntu (7.something lol) .. booted with it and choosed to start or install ubuntu,, now it gives me a famous error which is no screens found, my vga drive is ati radeon mobility X1800 ,, can any one helppp
<nullkuhl> asaka :  I Have just downloaded latest ubuntu (7.something lol) .. booted with it and choosed to start or install ubuntu,, now it gives me a famous error which is no screens found, my vga drive is ati radeon mobility X1800 ,, can any one helppp
<stijn_pol> some help using pbuilder: checking for X... no You need to supply the path to the X headers and libraries..
<Parmenion> nullkuhl, without an internet connection, or even an operating sytem, what use are drivers ?
<Parmenion> nullkuhl, your best bet is to check the forums
<hokus14> the alsamixer says on top CARD:hda NVidida
<Parmenion> someone has definitely come across this issue before
<nullkuhl> paramenion, already tried them but its not dynamic enough,, they always tell to update the driver and so on,, i cant even access the installation cause of this no screens found error
<hokus14> is that correct?
<mIgUeL_sAn> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<stefg> MasseR: what does lsusb tell ?
<Parmenion> hokus14, do you see bars to meddle with ? use m to mute and unmute them
<Parmenion> and try playing some sound
<MasseR> stefg: It finds the devic
<MasseR> e
<MasseR> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04a9:2635 Canon, Inc.
<stefg> so there you have
<asaka> nullkuhl, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in section Device ( where it sets the graphics card ) set driver to "vesa"
<MasseR> stefg: Hum?
<kbrooks> I don't know my monitor model. Where do I get it?
<nullkuhl> asaka, tried that already , doesnt work.. same error
<webodin> stefg :  ?
<MasseR> stefg: But I don't know the /dev ?
<hokus14> i must say that i have sound but only in  my built-in soundcard
<nullkuhl> asaka, it adds a line saying connection lost by peer
<hokus14> i wanna put sound trought my edirol too
<hokus14> everything is unmuted
<asaka> nullkuhl, then check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and check where it hangs exactly
<kbrooks> ok, i6t seems i have a radius monitor. i have a problem with it it looks like
<sdac> hi,  i'm new to linux.  i added the ""backports" repository then some new updates came in the Update Manager..  they are all related to hal Hardware Abstraction Layer... is it safe to update to these backports ?
<zhanghui> anyone install qtopia success?
<pravinconda> can someone help me get my wireless up and running
<Parmenion> hokus14, this edirol thing, it is an external speaker set?
<nullkuhl> asaka, it worked only once but then this error came showing again,, i tried selecting the driver in xorg configuration named vga but it loaded on resolution 320x320 or so
<Parmenion> or an alternative soundcard
<hokus14> its a soundcars
<hokus14> a firewire soundcard
<kbrooks> my radius monitor blanks to white sometimes, and i have to ctrl+alt+f1, log in, restart the computer
<Parmenion> pravinconda, wireless card ?
<Jelte> hi
<nullkuhl> asaka, how to copy the log file of x org ??
<Parmenion> hokus14, not much experience with soundcards .. best bet is to search the forums ... someone must have encountered the problem before
<hokus14> ok thx
<Stormx2> Guys, what font do you use?
<asaka> nullkuhl, you dont copy it.. you view it, eg with less
<pravinconda> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<kbrooks> my radius monitor blanks to white sometimes, and i have to ctrl+alt+f1, log in, restart the computer
<pravinconda> I have follow like 10 tutorial with no luck
<Parmenion> pravinconda, your in luck =) i use the same thing
<kbrooks> what do i do to stop it blanking?
<pravinconda> ndiswrapper doesn't even load properly
<Parmenion> and im using wireless now XD
<pravinconda> and fwcutter load but don't find the internet
<chrisjs169> Yayayayayay!!! =D =D =D
<pravinconda> thanks a bunch parmenion
<chrisjs169> (sorry for the spam)
<asaka> nullkuhl, anyhow run this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , select driver for graphics card vesa and select low res 1024x768 or so, then you can install ati's driver and increase res
<chrisjs169> but I fixed my NIC problem :D
<Parmenion> pravinconda, you need to use the latest ndiswrapper sources
<Stormx2> kbrooks: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace doesn't work?
<vox754> latest stable ndiswrapper is 1.44
<pravinconda> really
<Parmenion> compile them, and use Wicd
<Parmenion> yep
<pravinconda> where did you get the driver
<Parmenion> from compaq website
<kbrooks> Stormx2, no.
<kbrooks> Stormx2, my monitor is ok atm
<pravinconda> when you se Wicd what is that
<Stormx2> kbrooks: is it after periods of inactivity, or just at random?
<Parmenion> its a network manager pravinconda
<kbrooks> Stormx2, i don't know.
<pravinconda> oh okay
<misled> I have java 6 installed on my computer.. how do I Find the command to run it?  I need this to configure OOo.
<pravinconda> parmenion, question
<zhanghui> anyone install qtpoia at ubuntu?
<Parmenion> it gets my card to work, while the bundled network manager doesnt
<Parmenion> yeah, shoot
<Stormx2> misled: 'which java'
<pravinconda> pramenion, i think i have the latest version of ndiswrapper but it don't even load the drivers for me with this method
<misled> Its java6.. when I type java at a system prompt I can see its installed.
<pravinconda> parmenion, i think i have the latest version of ndiswrapper but it don't even load the drivers for me with this method
<Edulix> hi
<kbrooks> Stormx2, it could be both
<misled> I just need to know ehere the JRE is located on my pc.
<Parmenion> pravinconda, you installed from the repos right ?
<kbrooks> Stormx2, one of them, or neither
<pravinconda> nope
<pravinconda> when to the website
<Monk-eLive> The Desktop CD Install fails to create an ext3 partition. It just throws an error and quits and asks me to try it again. How do I fix this?
<Parmenion> the repos version doesnt work with our cards
<pravinconda> picked up ndiswrapper-1.43.tar.gz
<Parmenion> wait, i *know* i had the link somewhere
<kbrooks> Stormx2, gimme help over here
<Parmenion> give me a moment
<Frogzoo> misled: dpkg -L package
<kbrooks> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Stormx2> kbrooks: Hmm... I'm just trying to think what it might be, heh. Xorg has a log I think, have you checked that?
<hmpedersen> Does anyone know a place that compares virtualbox and vmware?
<stefg> Monk-eLive: what error?
<Monk-eLive> stefg, it just says it failed and thats it.
<misled> I have been trying to figure this out for a total of  16 hours now :(
<kbrooks> Stormx2, no, i'll look. where is the xorg log
<Stormx2> Monk-eLive: if you hit "details" it will show the command its running. Try running that in a terminal?
<stefg> Monk-eLive: can you paste a 'sudo fdisk -l' listing to pastebin?
<thirdalbum> sdac, yes the HAL update should be completely safe, and I recommend that you install it.
<Parmenion> pravinconda, i used this tutorial ... just a moment, ill link it to you in a few minutes
<Frogzoo> Monk-eLive: you could try clearing the mbr
<Stormx2> kbrooks: /var/log
<Monk-eLive> Frogzoo, how to do that from the livecd?
<Monk-eLive> stefg, coming up
<kazol> asaka: Ok, it's running as daemon in 127.0.0.1:7634. How do I enter this into gkrellm? I could only find the option for mbmon.
<sdac> hi,  I ran "hdparm -tT /dev/sda"  on my SATA 7200rpm drive (connected through controller on old p3 system) and got the following:
<sdac>  Timing cached reads:   220 MB in  2.02 seconds = 109.10 MB/sec
<sdac>  Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.03 seconds =  57.39 MB/sec
<Frogzoo> Monk-eLive: dd if=/zero of=/dev/### bs=512 count=1    - ALL YOUR PARTITION INFORMATION WILL BE GONE
<Monk-eLive> stefg, firefox takes ages to load on the livecd. In case you wanted to know: the partitions seem to be created after all
<sdac> is that normal reading or is it very slow ?
<Frogzoo> Monk-eLive: only do this if there's no data on any partition you need
<Zorlin> guys
<Monk-eLive> Frogzoo, I do.
<Zorlin> there's a lot of talk about 'zero-ing' your hard drive
<gregshallard> whats an app for player real player files?
<Zorlin> what happens if you use ones instead? :|
<stefg> Monk-eLive: i'm patient
<Monk-eLive> Frogzoo, is there a way to get freedos?
<Monk-eLive> Because fdisk /mbr always fixed it for me nicely.
<Frogzoo> Monk-eLive: one moment
<Edulix> hi
<Zorlin> Monk-eLive: www.freedos.org
<fastfinger> i wanna completly uninstall and reinstall mysql
<fastfinger> i tried apt-get remove
<Monk-eLive> Zorlin, from the livecd. :)
<Edulix> networkmanager stopped working for no apparent reason a time ago. I've madwifi
<fastfinger> but the changes i made were still there
<shroomsky> hello
<fastfinger> can i do something? t orestore all defaults
<kbrooks> <Zorlin> there's a lot of talk about 'zero-ing' your hard drive # yes
<Xyhthyx> fastfinger: apt-get remove --purge
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> how can I put custom themes in Ubuntu?
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> I can't use Beryl
<fastfinger> Xyhthyx: thats :D
<Edulix> what could it be? it doesn't recognice my atheros wifi card, it seems
<kbrooks> <Zorlin> what happens if you use ones instead? :| # meh ...
<ZeroA4> fastfinger, you have to use the purge option i think
<gregshallard> whats an app for playing real player files?
<shroomsky> how do i detect cds? when i click on either a blank, audio or data disk ubuntu says "cannot mount"
<stefg> Monk-eLive: This error could indicate your partition table is messed... then it's not wise to carelessly mess around with it more
<misled> Frogzoo...  thanks.. I will try that now
<nullkuhl> guys, i have a screenshot of the error that appears to me when installing.. can u help plz ?? http://www.freewebs.com/ahmed3d/16082007109.jpg
<Monk-eLive> stefg, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21564/
<stefg> k
<Monk-eLive> The partitions seem to be there.
<kbrooks> Zorlin, you can "shred" ur hard drive
<Floker> hey guys i've got a hardware question: i want to buy a notebook and replace the memory. the notebook ships w/ PC2-400 DDR2 Memory, my store can only deliver the 677 memory, can i put the 677 in as well? thanks for help
<Monk-eLive> stefg, should I reboot into the livecd?
<kbrooks> Zorlin, meaning, run shred over it.
<Zorlin> kbrooks: I know what it is and what it does...
<Monk-eLive> (again)
<Parmenion> pravinconda, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=Broadcom+1390
<Zorlin> kbrooks: I was just wondering if there was a reason we don't use ones instead of zeros.
<nullkuhl>  guys, i have a screenshot of the error that appears to me when installing.. can u help plz ?? http://www.freewebs.com/ahmed3d/16082007109.jpg
<kbrooks> Zorlin, i don't know.
<Krumar> Hi everyone, I'm having a problem with music on my machine, i'm using Totem Movie player, and i get picture, but no sound, i've tried many different formats and still nothing, and no, it is not muted, anybody have any ideas on what i can do?
<kazol> How do I specify a path for a sensor in gkrellm?
<Frogzoo> Monk-eLive: dd if=/zero of=/dev/sda bs=256 count=1   MAKE SURE YOU GET THIS RIGHT/NO TYPOS
<Monk-eLive> Frogzoo, what does this?
<Monk-eLive> do
<Zorlin> kbrooks: Okay, thanks.
<nullkuhl>  guys, i have a screenshot of the error that appears to me when installing.. can u help plz ?? http://www.freewebs.com/ahmed3d/16082007109.jpg
<stefg> Monk-eLive: is this feisty?... normally it should be /dev/sda (libata) unless it's an odd disk.controller
<Frogzoo> Monk-eLive: it wipes the mbr, but leaves the partition table in place
<Daverocks> Frogzoo: "/zero"??
<Monk-eLive> stefg, yes feisty.
<Frogzoo> Monk-eLive: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=256 count=1   MAKE SURE YOU GET THIS RIGHT/NO TYPOS
<Monk-eLive> This computer is a hunk-o-poo
<Daverocks> Frogzoo: better ;)
<Frogzoo> Daverocks: thx
<hmpedersen> How can I get pidgin?
<Daverocks> no probs
<nullkuhl> HELLOOOOOO
<nullkuhl>  guys, i have a screenshot of the error that appears to me when installing.. can u help plz ?? http://www.freewebs.com/ahmed3d/16082007109.jpg
<misled> frogzoo:  This is what I get "Package `java' is not installed.
<misled> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<misled> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents."
<CheshireViking> !pidgin | hmpedersen
<kbrooks> Frogzoo, um, hands five for the WARNINGS IN CAPS
<ubotu> hmpedersen: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Monk-eLive> Frogzoo, can I safely replace /dev/sda with /dev/hda though?
<Xyhthyx> hmpedersen: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=817
<misled> But I know java is istatlled..
<hmpedersen> CheshireViking, I already check with ubotu before asking questions.. Always!
<misled> Is there a wildcard I can use in the search?
<kbrooks> misled, search for java.
<vox754> !repeat > nullkuhl
<nullkuhl>  guys, i have a screenshot of the error that appears to me when installing.. can u help plz ?? http://www.freewebs.com/ahmed3d/16082007109.jpg
<hmpedersen> Xyhthyx, thanks
<vox754> !patience > nullkuhl
<asaka> kazol, if you right-click on gkrellm, you should have some config options, you should see option to check hdd temps
<vox754> !please > nullkuhl
<kbrooks> misled, and check for java in the installation.
<CheshireViking> nullkuhl, not sure how much I can help, but can you give some extra information, eg what graphics card you've got etc
<misled> Can anyone see me in here?
<Frogzoo> Monk-eLive: I believe feisty will see an ide drive as /dev/sda
<Monk-eLive> Frogzoo, it doesn't. :)
<nullkuhl> cheshireviking, ati radeon mobility x1800
<Frogzoo> Monk-eLive: kk, /dev/hda then
<Monk-eLive> Frogzoo, here goes the nothing :D
<kbrooks> Monk-eLive, i dont believe you
<peepsalot> anyone know how to arrange icons on desktop in xfce?
<CheshireViking> hmpedersen, no probs, i thought that had the advice on it on how to install
<Monk-eLive> kbrooks, and?
<kbrooks> Monk-eLive, but it depends on the system.
<nullkuhl> cheshireviking..hello
<Monk-eLive> kbrooks, _why_ would I lie.....
<stefg> Monk-eLive: no... the kernel decides wether it takes libata or not, so leave it as the kernel wants it. What comes to mind, too, is that the installer might be adapted to have an extended partiton.... so /dev/hda5 and 6)
<kbrooks> Monk-eLive, you didn't
<Anathema> hey, can anyone tell me how to use .ico files in gnome?
<Anathema> or how to add them manually
<Monk-eLive> stefg, I am going to run Frogzoo's command, reboot and see if that fixes it ok?
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> can I use Emerald Themer without installing Beryl??
<nullkuhl> cheshireviking helloo
<stefg> Monk-eLive: ok, let's see
* Monk-eLive prays
<Heroin> hallo everyone :) ok can i have 1 ubuntu server and three desktops, and have the home folders located on the server? so i can login on any of the three desktops with any of the logins
<CheshireViking> nullkuhl, i've not got any experience with ati graphics, the only suggestion I can think of is to change the driver to "vesa" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if you can get the window manager up and running
<[Meta] > I can't get UnRar to work.
<[Meta] > It keeps giving me errors.
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Monk-eLive> well, reboot time.
<Anathema> hey, can anyone tell me how to use .ico files in gnome?
<Anathema> !.ico
<Misled> dpkg -L java
<Misled> Package `java?' is not installed.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ico - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anathema> !icons
<kbrooks> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Misled> Is theer a wild card I can use to find java since I dont know the version?
<stefg> [Meta] : password protected rar-files cannot be handled by unrar-free afaik
<Frogzoo> Misled: apt-cache search java
<[Meta] > I don't need a password protected thingy.
<Misled> frog trying it now
<kbrooks> Frogzoo, not enough
<Anathema> hm noone an idea how to use these icons?
<[Meta] > Ah... perhaps it's the spaces in the file name
<ra21vi> hi
<kbrooks> Misled, just a minute.
<kazol> asaka: There are no sensors visible, only a textBox where I can enter the MBmon Daemon Port.
<Goticaa> Hey i get this error whenb i try to open synaptic.. how do i fix it?  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Goticaa> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Goticaa> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Goticaa> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<skidrock> how do i finish up this java installation?            --
<Kunk> Hi. Wondering if anyone knows how to fix the position of any window in 6.10 Gnome?
<Misled> Frogzoo: Wow....  there like a LOT of lines of stuff here. LOL  Ok Now all I have to do is se where it is.
<stefg> Goticaa: do what you're being told? run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ?
<Frogzoo> Misled: it's either sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre
<[Meta] > This isn't helping, guys.
<[Meta] > It STILL won't unrar
<Tom47> ask! > ra21vi:
<[Meta] > unrar x "Filepath/file.rar"
<stefg> [Meta] : afaik unrar-free only works for older rar archives, have you tried the beer-free rar?
<[Meta] > That's what I'm typing, except with my own filepath and name.
<kbrooks> is there a split delimiter command?
<[Meta] > No. Eesh. I just want to open the freaking rar.
<kbrooks> Misled, wait
<Misled> Frogzoo: TY  I should be able to figure it out now.. (hopefully)  ,..  Thanks againg for your help
<kbrooks> Misled, hold on
<Misled> Kbrooks:  OK wiating
<kbrooks> Misled, dpkg -L those packages
<ra21vi> Tom47: yukk, there was other guy on my computer, lol, he said hi and left :|
<Misled> ok
<kbrooks> Misled, that he gave you
<[Meta] > Never mind, I'll use the bloody Windows machine for it.
<Misled> kbrooks: ok
<freezone> where in ubuntu are the fonts arial, times new roman, etc?
<kbrooks> Misled, like, dpkg -L sun-java5-jre sun-java6-jre
<[Meta] > !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Tom47> ra21vi: k just did not want anyone to think tey had been ignored
<[Meta] > !fonts > freezone
<rmd_> is there a program other than VLC that can play FLV files?  VLC is screwing up on some, throwing an error about the wrong codec...
<Goticaa> Thanks for the help
<[Meta] > Totem can play them.
<kbrooks> Misled, if one of the packages is installed, it should output a list of files installed by the package
<[Meta] > I think you need certain codecs for it, though, rmd_
<`tim> hi all.. i have a small appliance that i am wanting to install Ubuntu on. Problem is there is no CD rom. I would like to install from floppy (netboot of some sort) or are there other good options?
<kbrooks> Misled, figure out which one is the installed package, and then do
<freezone> do i have to re-login to be able to use the new fonts in openoffice?
<[Meta] > And I can't remember which ones, I installed them the other day.
<[Meta] > freezone: Probably.
<Tom47> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<kbrooks> Misled, dpkg -L <installed java package> | grep bin
<`tim> Tom47: thanks let me check that out
<kbrooks> Misled, that should help out
<Frogzoo> Misled: if you go in oow's options->java - it automatically picks up the installed java
<boxrocks> can anybody tell me why my client hangs after a while, only when at higher resolutions? (1280x1024=crash, 1024x768=fine)
<elnimr> i cant getr skype to work in ubuntu
<Sivart0> boxrocks: because your hardware/monitor cant handle that resolution?
<Misled> Frogzoo: OK I typed the command.. I can see its installed.  But  OOo doesnt automatically pick it up and I have to manually enter where it is located.
<boxrocks> hummmm, it's a new LCD, running on a ~high-end DevonIT thin-client
<Frogzoo> boxrocks: you need to set horizsync/vertrefresh in xorg.conf to stop the monitor being overdriven
<Frogzoo> Misled: odd, java5 is picked up for me here
<Misled> Its eiter usr/lib/jvm or usr/share/mime or something like that
<stefg> boxrocks: not enough shared vmem assigned to the video?
<mIgUeL_sAn> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Misled> Frogzoo: Mine shows /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/
<Misled> So I will copy and paste that into OOo and see what happens
<foofoofoo> I have no sound on my Thinkpad T60 in Fiesty. i've tried to debug forever, but doesnt work
<Heroin> hallo everyone :) ok can i have 1 ubuntu server and three desktops, and have the home folders located on the server? so i can login on any of the three desktops with any of the logins
<Misled> Misled:  maybe one of my updates updated it?  Who knows.
<boxrocks> re: x crash, thanks for the good suggestions, i'll contact thin-client vendor, they support LTSP, i'm guessing they've seen this before
<Monk-eLive> Frogzoo, well partition information seems to be intact. But the system won't boot into windows automatically anymore. Not that it matters once I have installed grub.
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> how do I install a GTK 2+ theme?
<stefg> boxrocks: network saturation might be an issue if it's thin client... not enough bandwidth to push 1280 rekiably over the network
<Frogzoo> Monk-eLive: yep
<November> hey...anybody install ubuntustudio theme
<Frogzoo> !themes | Mr680x0^Ubuntu
<ubotu> Mr680x0^Ubuntu: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<digital_k> Mr680x0: download the file, and go to system>preferences>theme> drag the file you downloaded and drop it on the window
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> ubotu: I have a theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i have a theme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Heroin: sure, why not
<Monk-eLive> Frogzoo: I just wish this cdrom player was any faster. It even freezes when typing!
<Frogzoo> Mr680x0^Ubuntu: sys -> prefs -> themes
<Heroin> soundray how would i do that and do u have MSN or can i PM u?
<fsckr> is /home/yourname/.thumbnail the directory that holds your wallpaper for gnome?
<soundray> Heroin: you should set up each client to mount /home from the fileserver, ie. via /etc/fstab
<Heroin> fsckr no i believe its /home/name/.gnome
<digital_k> fsckr: you can create a folder in your home folder called wallpaper, then click an image to open it, then set it as wallpaper
<soundray> Heroin: check out the ubotu factoid (pm):
<Heroin> soundray ok and the .wine .gnome etc.. are just profiles for those applications?
<soundray> !fstab > Heroin
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> digital_k: thamks, it worked
<soundray> Heroin: yes
<digital_k> no problem Mr680x0 ;)
<Heroin> soundray i know how fstab kinda works but i just need some more understanding on how it would work from a server
<Misled> Frogzoo:  OOo still tells me the folder I have selected does not contain the Jave run time enviroment .. when I put /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/ as the location.
<Misled> What can I be doing wrong????
<fsckr> thx
<Frogzoo> Misled: maybe it just doesn't like java6? is installing java 5 an option?
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> hmm
<soundray> Heroin: you have to decide on a network filesystem. There are really only two contenders: nfs and smb.
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> the top of the windows stayed the same
<soundray> Heroin: don't fall into the trap of installing samba on the clients. It's not necessary.
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> it's still the glossy one
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> :(
<stefg> Misled: sudo update-alternaives --config java ?
<stefg> *alternatives
<soundray> Heroin: all you need client-side is the smbfs package. samba is for the server.
<soundray> Heroin: nfs is a bit trickier to set up, because you have to set up portmapper as well. But the wiki is quite good:
<soundray> !nfs > Heroin
<soundray> !samba > Heroin
<digital_k> Mr680x0: what was the name of the theme you downloaded? If it was Murrine or something,you will need to download that particular theme engine
<Heroin> soundray atm i have 4 computer in my room, 2 desktop system 1-1ghz system and 1 755Mhz. Iam thinking of converting the 755into a server but not sure which os.. 2k3 or linux. If i decide on using a windows server can i also mount those on my linux boxes as home dirs?
<liquid-punk> is it possible to boot the live-cd with an option to manually configure X?
<\pub\bash0r> I forgot which command lists all "passwd" entries according to the current nsswitch configuration. does someone know or atleast assume what command I mean?
<digital_k> alot of themese are just window borders only
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> oh
<modex2007> I am real new to ubuntu and am having trouble creating a new volume on a new hard drive, I tried mkfs /dev/sdb which came back with "this is the whole device" do you want to continue.I did, and its just not right. I assume, looking at other drives, I need to create a volume first, can someone please let me how I go about this. All thats in the the "Device storage manager" is sdb, nothing under it...please. or is there a page somewhere t
<digital_k> open themes again and click on customize
<Misled> maybe I should delete Jave6 and install Jave5?   Thats might make problems worse.. lol
<gluttony> lately i have been having system memory problems, and i have no idea why. when i first installed ubuntu, i could run beryl and serveral apps with no problem. no i have issues when i try to use multipul tabs in firefox
<digital_k> then check the tabs and see if your theme is selected in each one
<soundray> Heroin: yes. Windows file sharing is typically done with the server message block protocol, recently renamed cifs (not sure what cifs abbreviates).
<stefg> Heroin: possible, but unecessarily painful
<vox754> modex2007, by "volume" you mean partition?
<modex2007> yes
<Frogzoo> modex2007: run qparted and slice/dice the disk into partitions - you can also set the file system to ext3 while you're at it
<tondar> any dock component for ubuntu on vm?
<stefg> Heroin: just go ubuntu for the server (the choice of the champions :-) )
<modex2007> excellent, Ill give it a go, I just call the app from a terminal session, yes
<hmpedersen> I just installed the ati drivers trough "Restricted Drivers Manager".. Now I have no way of booting my feisty..
<Sivart0> ATI fails <_<
<soundray> hmpedersen: how far do you get during boot
<soundray> ?
<gluttony>  guess my question is, what could be causing my memory problem?
<vox754> modex2007, you've been probably following the wrong tutorial because creating partitions is quite easy, you can do it graphically with GParted
<Sivart0> gluttony: have you been hit in the head lately?
<Sivart0> >_> sorry, couldnt resist
<gluttony> lol
<digital_k> gluttony how much memory do you have?
<hmpedersen> soundray, I get so far as whenever gnome starts, my videocard is deactivated.
<digital_k> and how many tabs are open when you notice it?
<AlbertoP> hi
<soundray> hmpedersen: what do you see on the monitor at that point?
<tondar> any dock managers for ubuntu in vmware?
<tondar> ??
<hmpedersen> soundray, "No input"
<Axle> hey people
<soundray> hmpedersen: are using the same machine to chat?
<stefg> !fixres | hmpedersen, the reso needs fixing, see
<ubotu> hmpedersen, the reso needs fixing, see: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<digital_k> gluttony: ?
<modex2007> Hi Frogzoo, where can I find qparted
<hmpedersen> soundray, yes. I just finished booting the live cd..
<ompaul> hmpedersen, booting ubuntu and starting X are two different things - suggest you do CTL ALT F2 and log in then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set to the ordinary ati driver
<gluttony> digital_k: what?
<digital_k> how much memory do you have and how many tabs open when you notice the issue?
<gluttony> digital_k: i have about 256 if i remember right
<hmpedersen> ompaul, my videocard is disabled.. Once X starts, NOTHING is on the screen..
<soundray> hmpedersen: try booting to that point, then switch to a text console with Ctrl-Alt-F1. Then you can follow the advice that stefg pointed out.
<digital_k> hmmm....I was going to suggest increasing swap...but the default is 60
<hmpedersen> soundray, same as I just told ompaul
<digital_k> thats about right for 256
<Axle> anyone have any luck with running Feisty Fawn on a MacBook Pro?
<tondar> any cool dock managers for ubuntu?
<tondar> ubuntu in vmware that is <<
<soundray> hmpedersen: when you hit Ctrl-Alt-F1, you'll have screen input again.
<ompaul> hmpedersen, so mount the hard drive and copy the xorg.conf file from the cd to the hard disk
<hmpedersen> soundray, No. I'll have a black screen.
<hmpedersen> I just spent half an hour trying
<ompaul> hmpedersen, and do yoiu not have a login prompt?
<defjux> azureus uses too much ram. what torrent client should i try next maybe pls???
<Misled> OMG...keep getting discnnected
<gluttony> digital_k: i used to know how to check the amount of memory, but i seem to have forgoten. how do i check?
<hmpedersen> ompaul, well maybe I do.. I just don't have a screen that displays it
<digital_k> gluttony: go to system>administration>system monitor>resources tab
<dountby> after reboot some programs like opera and mozilla-thunderbird seem to have forgotten me (downloads, websitesessions, mail-account, ...) has someone an idea?
<digital_k> how much memory is being used and how much swap?
<ompaul> hmpedersen, so when booting press esc and get into editing the boot line (/msg ubotu bootoptions) and add "single" to the end of the line then do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stefg> !gnome-dock | tondar
<soundray> ompaul: wouldn't be easier to just choose recovery mode?
<ubotu> tondar: gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<ompaul> soundray, I do forget these things yes it would
<Monk-eLive> Frogzoo, stefg: still gives me the same error
<_Johny> !search ln
<ubotu> Found: grip, windows, kopete-icq-aim, vncfix, ln, telnet, gdesklets
<tondar> stefg: could I use it in vm?
<blind> What do the red dots above devices in alsamixergui mean?
<gluttony> digital_k: it says i have 250 mb of memory, but it says i have no swap, and i know i made a swap drive
<Monk-eLive> stefg: and there's not 'details' tab
<Monk-eLive> no*
<Hadron> blind: on or off
<digital_k> gluttony: it says there is no swap or no swap is being used?
<stefg> tondar: that's irrelevant
<Axle> I get it to install fine but then X wont start, tells me that it cant find a monitor :/
<blind> Hadron: oh. ok. thanks.
<soundray> hmpedersen: you can boot recovery mode from the boot menu, then fix your issues with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (no sudo)
<hmpedersen> Thanks..
<tondar> stefg: i mean does it need beryl or compiz?
<orangefly> i am trying to install vmware server but it says "This application conflicts with other installed software"....i removed all the files i could find....
<hmpedersen> I just need to find something to write it down with.. For some strange reason i can't see this chat when I reboot..
<stefg> tondar: have a look :-)
<gluttony> digital_k: it says 0 of 0 is being used
<digital_k> sounds like the swap is off gluttony
<digital_k> try this: open terminal then type sudo swapon -a
<tondar> stefg: metacity with composite enabled
<tondar> :(
<stefg> Monk-eLive: so how about preparing the partition manually and just point the installer to using it as root?
<Hadron> gluttony: lok up mkswap and swapon
<Hadron> look
<franz> [newbie question]  i have a source checked out in my fat32 using my windows svn. then i switch OS ( to linux ) and use its svn to update that same source. ...why is that i'm getting "Skipped '.'" ?
<digital_k> gluttony: now type this in terminal : sysctl -q vm.swappiness
<ionstorm> can I put loopaes on ubuntu?
<digital_k> it will tell you how much swap is taking place
<ionstorm> loop-aes
<gluttony> digital_k: it says  "cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/dd2639df-7999-4f99-9fca-9e492637773a: No such file or directory"
<DinCahill> hi. none of the sound devices i can select in the Sound preferences will output any sound. What should i do?
<irotas> question .. i used dpkg-reconfigure console-setup to fix my keyboard selection .. it worked, but when I reboot, it stopped working again .. how do I make the change permanent?
<digital_k> oh...sounds like you dont have a swap :/
* gcosmin until now my wireless it work, but now, after I start my computer ... not
<soundray> franz: maybe it's relying on filesystem attributes that aren't available in fat32?
* gcosmin some one help me?
<digital_k> try the other command i listed above: sysctl -q vm.swappiness
<digital_k> what does it return?
<ablabla> hello
<gluttony> digital_k: "vm.swappiness = 60"
<reverseblade> Hello, when I connect to internet via wireless at office, everything works perfect. However , when I come home, after a restart, I have to use dhclient command to times before being able to connect to internet. Does anyone know ?
<gluttony> Hadrom: how do i do that?
<tinh> join #fedora
<ablabla> is there anyway to get see the load average for.. let's say the last 24 hours??
<irotas> what configuration file does console-setup modify?
<ablabla> instead of 1, 5 and 15 min?
<digital_k> ok now do this : sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=0
<digital_k> that will disable swap
<reverseblade> I meant two times
<digital_k> better to disable it, because you dont have a swap partition anyway
<pravinconda> Well that didn't work
<pravinconda> can anyone help me configure my wireless
<Xyhthyx> franz: check it out again, they are two seperate svn clients.
<gluttony> digital_k: ok, done
<digital_k> ok you can create a swap file for your ubuntu install with the live cd
<digital_k> id recommend having a swap partition just because you have a low amount of memory
<pravinconda> i can't seem to find the wireless router with ndiswrapper
<tinh> hello everybody
<digital_k> 256 and no swap is gonna bog sooner or later
<rasky> join #linuxubuntu_sicilia
<gluttony> digital_k: i know i created one at set-up, i just dont know what happened to it
<franz> Xyhthyx, the windows svn is at v.1.4 while the linux svn is at v1.4.3 ...is that a significant amount of difference, or is it because one was for windows, while the other for kubuntu?
<reverseblade> Hello, when I connect to internet via wireless at office, everything works perfect. However , when I come home, after a restart, I have to use dhclient command two times before being able to connect to internet. Does anyone know ?
<foofoofoo> How can i get ATI x1400 working in Ubuntu Fiesty?
<Xyhthyx> franz: I do believe it's the diference in platforms and not version numbers.
<digital_k> gluttony: you should boot with the live cd and check the partitions, something has gone wrong apparently.
<digital_k> gparted comes with the live cd
<digital_k> just to make sure you do indeed have a swap and its enabled
<Xyhthyx> franz: I could never get svn to update my linux checked out source in windows.
<franz> Xyhthyx, i see.thanks...it's sad though that i have to do another checkout :(
<gluttony> digital_k: my ive cd is 6.06, and i'm on Studio 7.04
<tarek> hi
<digital_k> doesnt matter gluttony
<digital_k> gparted will work anyway
<franz> Xyhthyx, i see. so you do make another checkout? ..or do you have little trick up your sleeves? :)
<non|linear> my ubuntu firefox shares profile folder with XP.  recently, I changed permissions on the shared drive (i.e. XP Documents and Settings) to umask=000, and now in Ubuntu I can't start firefox as a regular user (get a message saying another instance of firefox is not responding)..   the only way to start firefox is as a su... anyone know what permissions i need on the shared draive???
<gluttony> ok. can i get gparted just as an app?
<tarek> anybody can help? how can i change languagein ubuntu
<digital_k> you need to run gparted from the live cd, i dont think you want to edit a hd in use ;)
<Xyhthyx> franz: No real trick, keep 2 folders for the source on my usb, one for windows one for linux.
<reverseblade> tarek, logout, there may be an option within the login screen
* gcosmin http://www.pastebin.ca/496900
<gcosmin> can some one help me pls!
<reverseblade> tarek, at least it was there 2 years a go
<soundray> tarek: System-Administration-Language Support
<franz> Xyhthyx, i see. thanks :)
<reverseblade> gcosmin, what's up ?
<gluttony> digital_k: ok, thanks man
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> where can I download window borders for Ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> !themes | Mr680x0^Ubuntu
<ubotu> Mr680x0^Ubuntu: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gcosmin> reverseblade my wireless don't work now after reboot... and i don't know why, until now everiting whas ok
<Cerda> anyone plays Regnum online?
<tarek> how i can change between arabic and english inwidows ctrl+shift
<reverseblade> gcosmin, have you tried "sudo dhclient" command ?
<gcosmin> reverseblade no
<reverseblade> then try and see what happens
<unicornx> hello all, how do i get ubuntu to recognise my dvd drive?
<reverseblade> unicornx, it should recognize it default
<gcosmin> reverseblade: wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<Xyhthyx> unicornx: It should be recognized, pop in a cd and find out.
<reverseblade> gcosmin, was it working earlier ?
<gcosmin> reverseblade yes
<reverseblade> gcosmin, what you have done is only a reboot is that so ?
<unicornx>  reverseblade: it won't mount it
<gcosmin> reverseblade yes
<unicornx> it wont even let me open it
<reverseblade> I cannot say anything. Try to diagnose the problem via :
<reverseblade> ! wireless | gcosmin
<ubotu> gcosmin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hmpedersen> I guess this means I have no computer untill I can get my hands on the XP Pro disc on monday
<vorbote> ionstorm: regarding loop-aes, while you certainly can, it is better to use losetup (in fact, that one is deprecated, cryptsetup is the way to go).
<reverseblade> gcosmin, also try to search the error you got ? it seems your card is not recognized, you may try to reinstall it if you can
<gcosmin> ubotu do you tink, I wana do this everi time? ... i just have a restart, and wireless don't work, untile now everiting whas ok after restart
<soundray> reverseblade: re. your wireless problem, I don't know the solution, but as a workaround, you could run dhclient from /etc/rc.local conditional on a failed ping.
<dru> hello
<ionstorm> vorbote, thnx
<dru> i need to get into the firefox tools page where u can edit saved passwords and etc ... can anyone help?
<hmpedersen> soundray, it did nothing but tell me @xserver/xorg is not installed@
<SeenD> how can i open a bin or more precisely what do i do with a bin? its a dedicated server...
<soundray> hmpedersen: try xserver-xorg (not xserver/xorg)
<hmpedersen> soundray, "xserver-org is not installed"
<gcosmin> reverseblade and now after this cmd in console, my eth0 don't work eathr... i will give him a restart again from buton
<soundray> hmpedersen: xserver-xorg (both xs are essential)
<Gabriel-Bs_As> hi,
<dru>  i need to get into the firefox tools page where u can edit saved passwords and etc ... can anyone help?
<unicornx> going back to the fa c u @ the end
<Gabriel-Bs_As> anyone spanish?
<afief> I installed ardour but it is complaining about there being to Jack, so what package do i need to install?
<hmpedersen> soundray, It was completely correctly spelled..
<gcosmin> reverseblade i'm connected now to ubuntu using ssh
<reverseblade> soundray, right, but it is strange that there are no problems at office and it does not connect (it does connect on the network manager but only theoretically)  at home
<tarek> how can i switch between 2 languages?
<aLeSD> hi all
<afief> tarek: both alts at the same time, you can change the option if you wish
<reverseblade> gcosmin, what exactly do you want to do ?
<aLeSD> when Dell will start to sell pc with ubuntu ?
<Gabriel-Bs_As> i need some help... anyone? spanish ?
<Misled> I officially give up on getting java woking in OOo.  I have beat my head against he wall long enough with this one.  Been working on it since last night.. and its dinner time hwre now.  I feel like a complete idiot for spending so much time on tis when I could have been playing with my kids.
<orbin> dru: edit > prefs > security
<hmpedersen> I'm not interested in reinstalling every time I attempt to install a correct driver.. If there is no way to undo something like that, I have to simply wait untill monday to be able to use my computer again.
<reverseblade> ! es | Gabriel-Bs_As
<ubotu> Gabriel-Bs_As: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Neil-> !es
<stefg> SeenD: bin just means binary... so sh ./*.bin should run it, if it's designed to be run (be careful what you run, if you don't know what it does)
<pdlnhrd> [a little offtopic]   does anyone know what would be the best/have a suggestion for a filesystem for an external drive of 500GB  that can be used on win/linux/mac ?
<Gabriel-Bs_As> ubotu thanks!!!! =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks!!!! =) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gcosmin> reverseblade... how come now my eth0 don't work eather?
<soundray> reverseblade: I understand if you want to go down the debugging/problem solving route, but I don't know how to help you with that.
<orbin> hmm, i have a weird problem with totem.  when i increase/decrease/mute volume, the popup leaves a black rectangle when it hides.
<elnimr> my mic doesnt work in ubuntu
<SeenD> stefg ok thx
<soundray> hmpedersen: are you cross with us?
<hmpedersen> soundray, cross?
<reverseblade> gcosmin I dunno, this might work
<gcosmin> reverseblade I wana to know why my wireless has work so many days with restart and witout restart and now it won't work
<soundray> hmpedersen: angry?
<reverseblade> ! network | gcosmin
<ubotu> gcosmin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gcosmin> reverseblade: and after that command my eth0 don't work eather
<linux__alien> i ve been a FC User and ubuntu Feisty Fawn converted me to Ubuntu and now i feel to even think about FC
<reverseblade> gcosmin, try restarting your network
<unnutz> Hello, I would like to know if i put "PermitRootLogin no" to my /etc/ssh/sshd_config will I be able to run sudo?
<reverseblade> gcosmin, have you played with interfacees file ?
<linux__alien> FC6 used to be very slow in my system but Ubuntu is really good
<gcosmin> reverseblade NO
<non|linear> does anyone know why i can only load firefox as a superuser, with a firefox profile shared with xp?  this problem just began when i changed the profile's drive to umask=ooo
<reverseblade> gcosmin, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<stefg> unnutz: yes,if you are in the sudoers filke on the host
<hmpedersen> soundray, no. I'm angry at microsoft! Yesterday my computer worked fine with Vista Ultimate.. Untill suddenly it had to spend 2 hours rebooting, because it refused to give me control untill it had sent error reports and personal information to ms without informing me first.. And my XP Pro disc is at the office where I'm working on unattended installs
<Frogzoo> non|linear: umask=0000
<afief> tarek: both alts at the same time, you can change the option if you wish
<reverseblade> gcosmin, this one restarts networking daemon
<afief> I installed ardour but it is complaining about there being to Jack, so what package do i need to install?
<soundray> non|linear: a umask should normally consist of numbers, not letters.
<reverseblade> gcosmin, check out this file as well ,  /etc/network/interfaces
<gcosmin> reverseblade i give him a restart from buton couse my eth0 don't work and maby now i can conect again using USB
<non|linear> frogzoo: hey again!  yea, i remember you telling me that the other day, but don't midssing numbers default to 0 anyhow?
<dru> afeif: do you know how to get into the firefox tools page where it has saved passwords and etc for firefox?
<unnutz> stefg, thank you :-)
<reverseblade> gcosmin, dunno
<non|linear> soundray:  sorry, i meant 000 heh
<Frogzoo> non|linear: no, they don't
<zedfloyd> do they make a quake4 version for linux??
<dru> frogzoo:do you know how to get into the firefox tools page where it has saved passwords and etc for firefox?
<Frogzoo> dru: I can read, thx
<soundray> hmpedersen: I'm happy to try and help with your ubuntu problem, but please go to another channel if what you need is to release your anger. #ubuntu-offtopic
<dru> frogzoo: is that a yes?
<gcosmin> reverseblade but you know what that command shoud do?
<zedfloyd> do they make a quake4 version for linux??
<orbin> dru: i've already told you
<Frogzoo> dru: when people know the answer, they respond - if the don't respond, they don't know
<Demorde> Hello!
<hmpedersen> soundray, sorry about that. I\m gonna  shut down. I had hoped to be able to better control this anger today.
<Demorde> Can this channel be used for general Ubuntu support?
<soundray> hmpedersen: in any case, hope you can get it all sorted.
<soundray> Demorde: that's its purpose
<zedfloyd> do they make a quake4 version for linux??
<Demorde> Ahh! Good. I have a question. :)
<hmpedersen> soundray, so do I.. Preferably before I have to start this video editing last night..
<silverblade> I'm looking to install lighttpd but its not listed in apt-cache / apt-get. my understanding is it'd be in an "unstable" branch... question is, where do i find out what this is and how to get it?
<soundray> Demorde: on one line and to the point please :)
<sedra> hi all
<dru> orbin: only thing in prefrences is accessibility and fonts
<gcosmin> reverseblade >?>
<soundray> !info lighttpd | silverblade
<ubotu> silverblade: lighttpd: A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.13-9ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 283 kB, installed size 832 kB
<Demorde> With 7.04LiveCD booted I can connect to my wireless network, yet I get 0% on the connection and cannot ping. Any suggestions as to why this is happening?
<sedra> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Demorde> (No protection, everything is open so there shouldn't be any problems at all)
<soundray> silverblade: you need to enable universe. See ubotu's private message:
<soundray> !universe > silverblade
<ZeroA4> zedfloyd, yes. there is Quake 4 for Linux
<non|linear> frogzoo: i changed that drive to umask=0000, umouint and mount, and still firefox won't load unless su.... any other ideas?  do i need to change the group (currently plugdev), although it won't let me change it even as root ;P
<masquerade> Is there a way to have feisty repositories also considered when using apt?
<zedfloyd> ZeroA4, where do i get quake4 for Linux?
<silverblade> soundray: thanks
<masquerade> I'm trying to install a package that hasn't made its way to any gutsy repositories
<soundray> Demorde: the NetworkManager jars with some network drivers. Which wireless chipset are you using?
<masquerade> sorry, should've specified I'm on gutsy in the original question
<EcoBlue> How would I get max resolution on Ubuntu 7.04 with a Intel GMA 950 card?
<Demorde> Its a weird one, AirLink 101 wireless card.
<soundray> masquerade: join #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions. Please read the topic there.
<soundray> Demorde: what chipset?
<Demorde> As in model of the card?
<ZeroA4> zedfloyd, http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<Demorde> (Sorry if I seem a bit bland, just got up. )
<ablabla> is there anyway to get see the load average for.. let's say the last 24 hours??
<orbin> !fixres > EcoBlue (read pm from ubotu)
<u_u> hm....where can i find the image to burn to cd?
<ablabla> or 5 days
<Frogzoo> non|linear: can that user write to the drive?
<soundray> Demorde: no... Airlink 101 is the model name. The chipset can vary, and often different model wireless cards have the same chipset. How is your card connected to the computer?
<u_u> i downloaded ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386
<ZeroA4> u_u, www.ubuntu.com
<u_u> is tat correct?
<sdac> hi i want to use SAMBA to READ data  stored my ubuntu fiesty desktop,  from a windows XP laptop.   i am new to linux and am overwhelmed with all the configuration stuff.  IS there a good simple GUI interface for samba on ubuntu and also none of the guides i found talk about setting up stuff on the windows xp side ?
<Demorde> Its connected to a USB port.
<soundray> u_u: for most computers, it would be
<Demorde> Model number AWLL5025.
<u_u> how do i exactly burn the installation to a cd?
<soundray> Demorde: open a terminal, run 'lsusb' and see if you can identify the line that corresponds to your wifi card.
<defecacy> sdac can't you use LinNeighbourhood?
<ukubuntu> j #gramps
<EcoBlue> orbin, thanks
<soundray> u_u: follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sdac> defecacy:  i dont know what that is ? is it same as samba but easier ?
<non|linear> frogzoo: yea, i can rwx to the drive, but firefox somehow can't load the profile unless i use sudo, and even sometimes i that won't work and i need gksudo... any BTW. these problems began after i resolved my perm issues from the other day ;)
<Frogzoo> u_u: you need the 'burn image to disk' option
<SonsOfAtreus> u_u, when given the options do 'copy image'
<Demorde> I am not on it right now, (since this is my only computer and I need to boot into it -- No net otherwise). I just came in here for general support. (I know, can't be very helpful but its the best I can do.)
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> how do I install an usplash boot screen?
<u_u> soundray: i cant find the image?
<soundray> Demorde: then give me the usb identifier (something like 89ab:cd12)
<DinCahill> hi. how could i go about getting my nVidia nForce 2 onboard sound card working in ubuntu? currently doesnt produce any sound.
<sdac> defecacy: all i want to do is play videos on my XP laptop that are stored on the HD of ubuntu desktop.
<Nekyinboots> hello. anyone having trouble with slune
<SonsOfAtreus> u_u .iso is technically an image file
<u_u> i cant find the image?
<Demorde> Eep. Thank you all for your attempt to help. But I've got to run (Sorry!). Life gets in the way. Woo!
<stijn_pol> Does someone have another good tutorial about packaging/compiling except from the packaging guide on ubuntu.com??
<u_u> where is tat file in the folder?
<soundray> u_u: how did you download? firefox?
<ZeroA4> sdac, if it only for you... ssh + winscp3 is easier than seting up samba
<u_u> i download using IE
<soundray> u_u: it should be on your desktop.
<ZeroA4> u_u, wicth folder?
<SonsOfAtreus> U_U   iso is the file's extension
<u_u> must i check on "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."?
<soundray> u_u: no
<stefg> !sound | DinCahill
<ubotu> DinCahill: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<u_u> oh.
<non|linear> does anyone have expereince with intel 8x0 soundcards?
<u_u> okz
<Frogzoo> non|linear: ah, because fat doesn't understand users, you may need to mount the drive as that user for it to work, also mount with the 'user' option
<u_u> now i understand
<u_u> bcos my winrar open .iso files too
<u_u> so i didnt realise tat the file i download was .iso
<u_u> thx
<non|linear> frogzoo: ok, is there any way i can just add that to the command line in a launch link?
<sdac> ZeroA4:  yes i only want to share in my local home network.  is ssh+winscp3 fast for transfers  ?
<ZeroA4> u_u, yeah... winrar confuses a lot of people
<SonsOfAtreus> u_u, you want the whole file
<DinCahill> non|linear: that's exactly what im trying to get working. my nforce 2 sound card :D
<ZeroA4> sdac, atn a LAN yes... never tested over internet
<Frogzoo> non|linear: adding it to fstab is easiest
<stefg> sdac: it's about the same as samba... ftp is fastest
<non|linear> frogzoo: or, do you know what permissions i should set for the fdrvei in fstab?
<orbin> i have a weird problem with totem.  when i increase/decrease/mute volume, the popup leaves a black rectangle when it hides.  only happens in fullscreen. ideas?
<Frogzoo> non|linear: please direct generic questions to the chan
<non|linear> dincahill: do you have ac97?
<DinCahill> yup
<u_u> thanks alot
<non|linear> dincahill: what is the exact model?
<non|linear> dincahill: acl250 by any chance :)
<SonsOfAtreus> burn all 698 megabytes of Ubuntu*7.04*.iso onto the CD
<DinCahill> non|linear: im not sure. it's just the onboard one on my nForce2
<TOXIC0> just a little question... can someone tell me how do I add a shortcut to a directory in the "Places" of the gnome panel ?
<berent> I have to boot my feisty system twice every time I start it!! because first time the gdm doesnt load. Is feisty testing my patience
<stefg> orbin: check your xorg.conf if the dbe (double  buffer extension) is loaded in section modules
<ZeroA4> winrar should be banned for associate itself with iso! know lots of people that "decompressed" the iso and burned the content to a CD losing the boot sector
<Nekyinboots> Problem with Slune, anyone can help?
<orbin> stefg: it's not.  should i add it in?
<homanj> TOXIC0: right-click on Places and select Add to Panel
<orbin> stefg: i see a vbe.  related?
<berent> Can anyone beleive this !! I have to boot my feisty system twice every time I start it!! because first time the gdm doesnt load. Is feisty testing my patience
<TurtleBoots> anyone know how to update codecs for mplayer?
<soundray> ZeroA4: if only people would consult the help pages before they start...
<TurtleBoots> codecs!
<TurtleBoots> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> orbin: add a 'dbe'-module entry
<ZeroA4> soundray, , yeah... it was funny the first couple of times... but now is just boring... people doing it all the time
<non|linear> dincahill: i have a ac97 also (acl250), the sound worked out of the box, but it sound really really crappy... i tried the realtek-linux-audiopack, which is basically alsa 1.9.x, it removed libasound2 which was not fun.  i just rewrote the realtek scrpti with the new alsa driver, and am going to try that... but i'm not sure if that will improve my soundand caise
<bullgard4> Who can tell me what a 'tokenized' language is?                                                        ACPI Machine Language (AML), is a
<bullgard4> compact, tokenized, abstract type of machine language.
<SonsOfAtreus> berent, try and make a file called forcefsck in the root '/' with a terminal and it will force a file system check on the next reboot ........   sudo nano /forcefsck
<TurtleBoots> anyone know how to update codecs for mplayer?
<sayers> Is there a guide for Setting up my Linux printer to run on another computer in my LAN that runs on windows?
<ZeroA4> !codecs | TurtleBoots,
<eugenio> ciao
<ubotu> TurtleBoots,: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MonsieurBon> hello
<TOXIC0> homanj: no, thats not what i want... bot its ok, i got my solution.. thx
<TurtleBoots> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<berent> SonsOfAterus : why should I check it everytime even if I shutdown properly!!
<soundray> TurtleBoots: they update automatically when new packages become available.
<non|linear> ZeroA4: thnx, i'll check i tout
<homanj> TOXIC0: what did you want to do?
<larsemil> on my laptop i could get beryl to work when using the radeon driver. on my workstation i just activated the ATI driver - not the fglrx - and i cant get beryl to run because no open gl. is this because its only radeon that has it or do i have to do anything to get it to work under the ati driver?
<Moduliz0r> Hi
<soundray> !msgthebot > TurtleBoots, please read the private message from ubotu
<ZeroA4> ?
<MonsieurBon> in windows i have 6 multipicators for my core2duo (6x to 11x) Why can I only set 3 different frequencies in ubuntu?
<orbin> stefg: will try that, cheers.
<python_> hello
<TOXIC0> homanj:  in french its named a "signet"...
<TurtleBoots> soundray - but don't I have to update mplayer myself?
<SonsOfAtreus> berent,  it won't check everytime, juwst the  next time
<SonsOfAtreus> just
<Moduliz0r> How do I format a usb drive in ext3fs so it doesn't give it crap permissions that mean I can't write anything?
<homanj> TOXIC0: ah, sorry. dont know french.
<TurtleBoots> soundray - as in apt-get?
<soundray> TurtleBoots: not if you have installed it from ubotu repositories
<Mr680x0^Ubuntu> how do I install an usplash theme?
<python_> Does anywone know how to remove saved connections in network places
<python_> ?
<nerdly> anyone feel like giving me a hand
<TurtleBoots> soundray - I ahven't
<TurtleBoots> *haven't
<homanj> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<sdac> stefg:  can you please point to me to some guide on how to use ssh+winscp3 to run videos stored on a linux machine hard disk from a windows XP laptop.  I am not familar with this stuff although i've used ssh before.
<nerdly> i have 2 problems i need fixed
<SonsOfAtreus> berent, here I gave you the wrong app handler use gedit with this in a terminal  cd /, sudo gedit forcefsck  and save
<non|linear> larsemil: as a first step, you might want to remove all of the xserver-xore-video-xxxxxx, and then reinstall the correct one for your card.  seems there are diff versions of lib files that muck things up...
<lbawinowns> Hello, anyone know about a high quality hex editor, I'm interested in a compare function, to compare 2 files
<python_> Does anywone know how to remove saved connections in network places
<ZeroA4> larsemil, berys needs XGL or AIGLX... XGL only work with fglrx and AIGLX only with "ati" or "radeon" open xorg drivers... you need to see with driver your card suports
<TOXIC0> homanj: in nautilus, the menu just left to Help.... then add to favorites (i suppose its the name in english...)
<berent> SonsOfAterus : just the next time . what about next to next time . Again same problem!
<DinCahill> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<OhCrap> I know its most likely a daft question, but, is there any way to run adobe photoshop on ubuntu using that emulator software?
<soundray> TurtleBoots: enable multiverse and install it from there
<Moduliz0r> OhCrap: WINE
<ZeroA4> larsemil, the ubuntu wiki and beryl wiki has many totorials abou it
<SonsOfAtreus> berent, it might clear it after the filesystem  check
<caro> hey
<soundray> !multiverse > TurtleBoots
<DinCahill> OhCrap: WINE stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator
<ZeroA4> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SonsOfAtreus> berent, I don't know how damaged if any your system is
<sdac> stefg:  also will i be able to stream the videos with ssh+winscp3 or do i have to download it completely on local drive ?
<homanj> TOXIC0: k, i understand you now.
<caro> question about programs that segfault
<soundray> OhCrap: can you please choose a non-offensive nick
<larsemil> ZeroA4, well i tried them all. would just be nice to get beryl working with the radeon driver
<Moduliz0r> how do I format a usb storage device?
<caro> ubuntu seems to automatically displayes backtraces
<caro> (when a prog seg fault)
<TurtleBoots> soundray - much appreciated!
<ZeroA4> larsemil, depends of you carsd
<caro> and gdb can't display its backtrace
<larsemil> ati radeon x800xt
<TOXIC0> homanj: ;) it was that easy... but I just not used to gnome... ;)
<caro> how can I remove that "feature" of ubuntu,please ?
<ZeroA4> larsemil, the readon driver is not from ATI and only has 3D OpenGL  suport on some cards
<oriez> someone know a good video editing software for ubuntu
<SonsOfAtreus> berent, here read this...  http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2004-January/msg01789.html
<ZeroA4> larsemil, other cards you have to use fglrx
<speyer> hi all
<homanj> oriez: there is ubuntu studio. packages up some applications
<OhCrap> I have no idea how to change my name
<nerdly> with file browser i try to use an enternal hdd, and it tells me i do not have owner rights to change the contents, only view files
<python__> does anyone know how to remove saved connections from Network places?
<ZeroA4> larsemil, i think x800 has to use fglrx
<nerdly> how can i fix this
<OhCrap> but I'llgo have a look at wine.
<speyer> will i be able to write to a ntfs file systems ?
<non|linear> larsemil: can you post your xorg.conf and glxinfio on pastebin
<stefg> sdac: i'd use vlc for all of that.... a
<larsemil> non|linear, ok wait
<Nekyinboots> Anyone know of a good front end for transcode?
<larsemil> will join on my other computer
<Sivart0> python__: I do, but i'm using windows and cant tell you exactly what to do >_<
<non|linear> larsemil: do you have dri
<non|linear> and just fgl not working
<tilkz> hey guys anyhone her/?
<speyer> will i be able to write to a ntfs file systems ?
<homanj> tilkz: tons
<Sivart0> i think system -> administration -> network
<nerdly> hi everyone
<Sivart0> hi nerdly
<nerdly> hi siv
<python__> Sivart0: if you could point me in the correct area, i could probably find out
<oriez> homanj - it's a Music applications launcher
<SonsOfAtreus> berent, or this...  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<python__> any help would be appreciated :)
<larsemil> non|linear, when i install the fglrx driver my system tells me i have tungsten driver installed when running fglrx-info
<Sivart0> as i said befor, "i think system -> administration -> network"
<non|linear> larsemil: can you show me the output? pastebun or pvt/
<Sivart0> pastebun xD
<berent> SonsOfAterus : basically i mount three media on startup hda1 hda2 and external hda3 partitions and I have root at hda4 . Now hda1 has dapper in it. and in menu.lst there is something like hd(0,3) after feisty was installed before it there was hd(0,0). NOw I understand that if i boot with dapper this hda4 was checked and feisty was loaded . Oh god.
<speyer> will i be able to write to a ntfs file systems ?
<nerdly> siv, u feel like helping me solve a problem
<non|linear> larsemil: i'm not an expert, but i've spent a few weeks with various cards :)
<u_u> sorry...
<Sivart0> speyer: i believe you need to install ntfs-3g to write to ntfs
<tilkz> Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost. 111 error does anyone know wht to do to solve this on dovecot
<Sivart0> nerdly: what problem you having?
<u_u> is Ubuntu bootable?
<gluttony> i was in hear a little bit ago, wondering why my system memory is so awaful. now im wondering what could have caused my swap drive to disappear?
<u_u> is Ubuntu bootable? like Window's CD installation
<ZeroA4> u_u, yes
<hylje> u_u: yes
<berent> SonsOfAterus : lets say i create a forcefsck file also. but when it gets removed for the next boot i will be in the same position!!
<u_u> thx
<nerdly> trying to use a ext hdd, it tells me i have no owner rights
<non|linear> is there any way i can get xchat to (temporarily) keep the chan dialogue for longer... it only keeps like 2 minutes
<Sivart0> oooh
<rageagaintthis> how do i kill a package installer if the job doesnt show up in TOP
<Sivart0> all i can think of is logging in as root and changing the permissions
<homanj> non|linear: increase the scrollback length
<nerdly> using file browser
<non|linear> homanj: coo, thnx!
<Frogzoo> rageagaintthis: killing the package installer is not a great idea
<ZeroA4> rageagaintthis, you has to discover it name on ps
<homanj> non|linear: Setting, Preferences, increase scrollback lines
<nerdly> can't login as root, tells me that i can not login as froot from the login screen
<ZeroA4> nerdly, yes
<nerdly> i know root passwords tho
<Sivart0> froot xD
<ZeroA4> nerdly, and is on propose
<ZeroA4> nerdly, just sudo it!
<rageagaintthis> ZeroA4: how do i use ps?
<non|linear> homanj: right on!  i don't read the chan usually and ofetn have to refer to old convo
<ZeroA4> rageagaintthis, on a terminal like top
<nerdly> tried sudo,
<caesar_> hey, I just installed dosemu, and it doesn't work because I don't have dosemu-freedos. Where is the APPROPRIATE place to get dosemu-freedos?
<homanj> non|linear: in busy channels like this, that is hard without increasing scrollback.
<ZeroA4> rageagaintthis, man ps
<SonsOfAtreus> berent, I thought you'd at least reboot the one you were concerned about,  but if you have three maybe it will be more involved than you want to be.
<rageagaintthis> ZeroA4: well i did type in ps, nothing but bash and ps showed up
<Samurai_Dan> to login as rot from login screen you have to go to System >Administration > Login Window and change the option to allow local login of Root
<Samurai_Dan> i do not suggest it though
<Samurai_Dan> sudo is best
<non|linear> homanj: yea, i get the same prom in teminal, and the only way i've figured otu to fix it is to log it, can i change scrollback there too?
<tilkz> Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost. error?
<gluttony> what would cause my swap drive to disapear?
<tilkz> Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost. 111 error srry
<ZeroA4> rageagaintthis, you will want to use options... like " ps aux " or ps " auxf "
<rageagaintthis> ok thanks
<homanj> non|linear: i am not sure how to do that. let me look at it.
<SonsOfAtreus> and I didn't know there were three root drives there, so I guess you're on your own again. sorry for the suggestion
<nerdly> can't (don't know how) access the hdd from sudo
<Sivart0> nerdly: did you mount it?
<nerdly> yes
<homanj> non|linear: in terminal, Edit, Profiles, then edit your profile
<Sivart0> try /media/hdx
<berent> SonsOfAterus :even if it was only one just the next time it would check. what about next to next time . Again same problem!
<homanj> non|linear: look at the scrolling tab
<Pelo> nerdly,   cd /mount/point
<Sivart0> or sdx
<non|linear> homanj: prolie is greyed out?
<nerdly> no such file or directoy
<non|linear> homanj: *change prolie
<Sivart0> by x i mean a/b/c/d
<Sivart0> and i forgot 1
<tury7> hi
<homanj> non|linear: hmm, thats weird. dont know what to say there.
<Sivart0> how many drives do you have?
<Kopec> zdar, nepodarilo se tu nekomu rozbehat sitovku Realtek 8139? Kubuntu j vid, ale nikdy se nepoda sovku podle m ani zapnout (svtlka na switchi nesvtj)
<Kopec> dam
<non|linear> homanj: ok, i got it, edit > current profile > scrolling
<Kopec> damn, the language :-D
<SonsOfAtreus> berent, I guess you know, again pardon me suggesting something with little knowledge of your calamity.
<non|linear> homanj: thnx :P
<homanj> non|linear: yeah, i just saw current profile too.
<homanj> non|linear: np. glad i could help.
<nerdly> nm, i will come back tonight, would help if the drive was connected. lol,  i left it home
<Pelo> nerdly,  do you have access to gui ? find the hdd  right click properties,  find where it is mounted ie the path and in the terminal      cd /path/
<Sivart0> lol
<WeeJeWel> Hey.. anyone got some experience with orinoco?
<Rynoo> Is there a way to connect 2 ubuntu machines with a Cat5E to transfer data between the 2? or is there a whole long process I need to go through?
<SonsOfAtreus> forcefsck doesn't damage the system, but it will make default fixes and post other warnings.
<Sivart0> connecting it is kinda required
<nRkiSt_> I have an upgrade problem please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21227/
<Kopec> has anybody here got working Realtek 8139? My Kubuntu just recognises the adapter, but never get's to making it work... the leds on the switch stay off
<Pelo> WeeJeWel, check the orinoco site for a link to a channel or a forum
<CientificoLoco> anybody know, what is happening with my musica files? I have moved music files from one folder to other one, my player music found the song and reproduce it ... the wrong is when I find the file in the folder I have moved them ... because I can not see them ... but the player music can... AAARRRRGGGH
<matt__> can everyone digg this, please?
<matt__> http://techystuff.info/?p=28
<nerdly> thaks siv and pelo
<WeeJeWel> ok thx
<matt__> its a tutorial for encryting a disk in linux
<berent> SonsOfAterus : calamity?? Is it evil to have them in different partitions!! I dont understand why one is looking the other and why gdm is breaking??
<larsemil_> non|linear, http://www.pastebin.ca/496963
<Pelo> nRkiSt_,  it will be a lot easier for you to back up your /home folder  or move it to a seperate partition and install fiesty from scratch
<Sivart0> hey, does ubuntu have a way of converting ntfs drives to fat32 WITHOUT formatting?
<Sivart0> err partitions
<tilkz> ok when i telent i get this error
<SonsOfAtreus> if it is breaking, can gdm be reinstalled ?
<Rynoo> anyone?
<tilkz> refused connection, im telnet on port 143 so i do telnet localhost 143 , connection refuesd, i bet that is the problem, but how do i change that, how do i allow connection through?
<ZeroA4> Sivart0, i think its not possible to convert a ntfs to fa32
<Pelo> CientificoLoco,  try going in the folder and type  crtl + h
<nRkiSt_> Pelo - are they any known issues with approach that you know of?
<Sivart0> with partition magic it is
<non|linear> larsemil_: is that all youre getting fro glxinfo?
<tilkz> is that a webmail config or is that , an apache, config, squrillamil, when a connection is refused where do you go to allow connections on ports>?
<Sivart0> but i dont have partition magic >_<
<Pelo> Sivart0,  NO
<non|linear> from*
<Sivart0> bleh
<larsemil> non|linear, oh no. fglrxinfo.
<larsemil> gimmie sec
<non|linear> oh, sorry
<berent> SonsOfAterus :how??
<non|linear> larsemil_: what is that bit posted at the very top?
<Pelo> nRkiSt_,  with your approach ?  wel a lot of ppl are very unlucky with the upgrade proceedure and endup having to clean instal anyway ,  I am one of them
<Sivart0> ;-; i shall never be able to dual boot ME and XP
<larsemil_> non|linear, from fglrxinfo. here is glxinfo: http://www.pastebin.ca/496969
<berent> SonsOfAterus : and why sometimes when i start hda1 hda4 boots and vice versa!!
<non|linear> k cool
<CientificoLoco> Pelo: I have tried but the wrong is not with hide files
<Sivart0> or in this case triple boot ME, XP, and Ubuntu
<arthanix> hi.
<unnutz> anyone can suggest good traffic analyzer (with console or web-based interface) where I can see which host to which port was trying to connect?
<hylje> Sivart0: out of curiosity, what do you use ME for?
<nRkiSt_> Pelo - ok.  Sorry to hear that
<mc_dj_lapajne> IMAL KO IZ BOSNE
<mc_dj_lapajne> :d
<royel> unnutz: wireshark?
<SonsOfAtreus> berent, first of all check in either aptitude or synaptic for things broken and try to reinstall, maybe that's all it needs, a file reinserted that was removed inadvertently
<Nekyinboots> unnutz, try firestarter
<Sivart0> i want it for some games
<WeeJeWel> What does "No rule to make target" means?
<Pelo> CientificoLoco,  use the disk use analiser in  applications > accessories, see if there is anything in that folder
<unnutz> royel, thanks I'll try it
<non|linear> larsemil_: i;ve not worked with this card before, but did you intentionally turn off the gloverlay
<unnutz> Nekyinboots, I need console or web-based, but firestarter is written in gtk+ =)
<larsemil_> non|linear, i did not
<Pelo> afk , laundry
<berent> SonsOfAterus : apt-get check returns nothing
<royel> Perhaps someone can tell me, is there a method to install off a USB flash drive, an if so, anyone know a link providing details for it?
<non|linear> maybe try turning that on?  and BTW, can you tell me how this prob started?  are you tryin to install drivers? and then dri stopped?  or has it never worked
<SonsOfAtreus> bernet, in synaptic there is a 'custom filters' button on the bottom,  and on that page click on 'Broken'
<ryan450> hey guys, whats the command to install the usual GCC compiler with everything needed to compile most apps?
<th1> does anyone know, if it is possible to install Windows Vista inside a virtual machine inside Ubuntu and if so, which VM software is good for it? preferably free...
<CientificoLoco> Pelo: how to see if there is anything?
<t94xr> th: Vista Ultimate is the only one that supports virutalisation in the ELUA
<SonsOfAtreus> ryan,  sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<homanj> ryan450: build-essentials might get you everything you need. not sure.
<larsemil> non|linear, never worked in feisty. so i am just trying to get it to work. tried the manager in feisty but it did not help. tried envy but did not help and tried like very guide there is
<th1> t94xr, thats ok I already have a copy of Ultimate since I wont it from a MS developer competition ;)
<Nekyinboots> I am  trying to play the game slune, but it crashes, anyine having the same problem, or know a fix?
<royel> unnutz: not sure there is a console mode for it, almost positive theres no web-driven app.
<SonsOfAtreus> pardon the typo on the nick:   ryan450,  sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<ryan450> sonsofatreus: could not find package :S
<SonsOfAtreus> try  build-essential
<dBgBdWolf> hi. any hints on how to upgrade from debian stable (etch) to ubuntu?
<royel> unnutz: there are a few web-driven tools that I was looking at one time, but for the life of me, I can't think of any of those names, perhaps "google" could help?
<th1> ryan450,  one command that is very handy is "apt-get build-dep XXXXX" where XXXXX is the app you want to build, it will install all dependencies needed to build it!
<larsemil> non|linear, i have to go, but thanks for the help. will try again tonight
<SonsOfAtreus> no s
<ryan450> sonsofatreus: there we go :)
<ryan450> yea that looks like everything.
<unnutz> royel, thanks a lot :-)
<WeeJeWel> argh
<dBgBdWolf> trying again... any ideas on how to upgrade from debian stable (etch) to ubuntu?
<ryan450> anybody know the default mysql path in ubuntu server?
<Luxurious> Heya
<WeeJeWel> Can anyone tell me what "no rule to make target" means?
<non|linear> larsemil: have you tried to install the correct/update driver for this card?  as a first step, i would suggest uninstalling ALL xserver.xorg.video.xxx in synaptic, or just try xserver.xorg.video.all (  think it's called),l then reinstall the correct xserver.xorg.video.YOUR_CARD, and then reboot into recovery model and enter "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg," that will clear any crap off your comp that might me messing thigs up... during
<non|linear>  reconfigre, be sure you enable all of the modules cause it looks like you don't have them all
* gcosmin who can help me to put linux-headers ?
<th1> dBgBdWolf, you can always try adding the ubuntu repository to /etc/apt/sources.list and then do apt-get dist-upgrade but all bets are off you are really better off reinstalling..
<Nekyinboots> WeeJeWel, I think you have to change the text in one of the files in the package
<dBgBdWolf> th1: i found some old articles on migrating form debian old old stable (woody), but that said even sarge to ubuntu wasn't quite so straightforward...
* gcosmin who can help me to put linux-headers ?
<Nekyinboots> you have to enter the path where it will be installed
<Luxurious> [Networking with Gnome]  I'm trying to access an SSH server, and for that I went to Places > Connect to Server...  My problem is, that upon entering the server and the port, I double click it and nothing happens.
<juanmedinpineiro> Hi
<th1> dBgBdWolf, well it is the starting point, you will run into lots of problems that you have to deal with manually during the process
<WeeJeWel> nekyinboots, like what text?
<th1> if you have pretty high confidence in your own "sk1llz" then you should be ok :)
<DinCahill> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<WeeJeWel> afaik everything seems ok
<Gerro> hey I was wondering how to prevent these services from starting during bootup syslogd, xfce4-msc-manager, gnome-keyring-daemon, ssh agent, cron and serveral other. also is it normal to have several processes of xorg and gdm?
<Nekyinboots> I think it will be in the make file
<dBgBdWolf> th1: ouch. i kinda need to do it remotely.  and with no serial access.
* gcosmin who can help me to put linux-headers ?
<Juan_M> I've installed the latest version of ubuntu, but the usb wireless card doesn't work. It seems it's recognized, the driver is loaded but it's unbound. Do you know the command to bind a driver to a card ?
<berent> !menu.lst
<Pelo> gcosmin, try asking in ##linux
<Juan_M> modprobe shows the driver is lodad
<non|linear> larsemil: your prob may be more complicated, but you should clean those libs out before moving on.... different versions of the same library are used for differnt things, which can cause your drivers to be reading the wrong version... if that doesnt work at least we know thats cool and can move on
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu.lst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !grub | berent
<Juan_M> lshw shows the usb wireless card
<Juan_M> But with no driver bound to it
<Pelo> Gerro,  you don't want to kill those services they are needed
<Juan_M> There must be a command to bind it
<WeeJeWel> If i have a 2.6 kernel, and i need a 2.4/2.5.. what should i do?
<larsemil> non|linear, thanks. have to go, already late for barbecueparty
<Pelo> !wifi | Juan_M
<ubotu> Juan_M: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Manyfold> hello i have a problem
<th1> Gerro,  sudo rcconf
<non|linear> larsL have fun!!!
<non|linear> does anyone have expereince with intel 8x0 soundcards?
<berent> Pelo : i have two os on two partitions and i require two boots every time to start! can u believe it?
<Pelo> WeeJeWel, usualy you need 2.4 or greater,  not 2.5 and less are you sure you are reading properly ?
<th1> Gerro, you might need to "sudo apt-get install rcconf" first
<Juan_M> ubotu: I did read it, but they forgot to tell you how to bind the driver..
<Gerro> th1: is cron needed for any laptop functions like power save and controlling the fan?
<NIK> any one familiar with ati - ubuntu confilicT ???
<th1> Gerro, no I don't think so
<WeeJeWel> I think so..
<Gerro> th1: what about anacron and atd?
<Juan_M> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Manyfold> scan from the dvb-utils package expects the dvb device to be located under /dev/dvb but it really is located und /dev/.static/dev/dvb
<Pelo> berent, that's ridiculous,  grub should list all your os and allows you to boot directly to wich ever
<NIK> guys any one familiary with the no screens found error ??
<Manyfold> what can i do?
<Juan_M> ubotu: !wifi ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<th1> Gerro, look in /etc/cron.d and /etc/cron.* to see what is run by anacron and decide based on that
<Juan_M> Pelo: !wifi ?
<Pelo> berent,  does one boot manager boot up the next ? osr someting
<NIK>  guys any one familiary with the no screens found error ??
<NIK>  guys any one familiary with the no screens found error ??
<th1> personally I would not remove cron/anacrn
<Pelo> !wifi > Juan_M   check for a private msg from ubotu
<Gerro> th1: so your saying atd is useless though?
<berent> Pelo : yes absolutely one entry on menu.lst boots other only the secondth time though
<th1> Gerro, atd is only useful if you use the "at" command to schedule jobs to run in the future
<pimuri> hello. I booted a live cd to check some things on the system .. how can I access the harddisks? I tried to mount :>  mount /dev/sda5     doesn't work .. .  mount /dev/sda5   /mnt/somename doesn't work either
<Gerro> th1: ohhh ok, I never use that really
<th1> its a neat feature but hardly essential..
<Pelo> berent,  well you can manualy edit menu.lst with   gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sivart0> pimuri i think you have to sudo to mount
<th1> if you want a stripped down system you are ok to remove at
<Gerro> th1: one more thing do you know where I can go to turn off some of the getty?
<pimuri> yes I did
<berent> Pelo what will i edit it as?
<th1> Gerro, /etc/inittab
<Juan_M> Pelo: thank you, but I already read that docs. That's what helped me out to determine the problem (driver unbound). Now, they don't tell you how to fix it...
<Gerro> th1: nothing there
<pimuri> when I do: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/scsi
<pimuri> mount: mount point /mnt/scsi it says " does not exist
<pimuri> "
<berent> Pelo there are complex UUID's stored!
<pimuri> although . when using sudo fdisk -lu it's shown
<NIK> hi. I booted a live cd to install ubuntu 7.xx but before installation starts an error came saying no screens found, tried reconfiguring the xorg.conf but didnt work can anyone help plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Sivart0> is /mnt/scsi a folder?
<Pelo> berent, maybe you should try asking for help in #grub
<pimuri> "/dev/sda5   *         126      498014      248944+  83  Linux"
<pimuri> nope?
<WeeJeWel> Do there have to be files in /lib/modules/krnl/build ?
<pimuri> do I have to add an entry to fstab?
<pimuri> :>
<Khamael_X> hi all
<th1> gerro it has moved.. I am not sure let me check and see if I can figure it out ;)
<Pelo> NIK,   screen not found may only mean that your screen model is not recognised not that it cannot work
<royel> pimuri: you dont need the fstab entry, just create the "folder"/"mount location"
<Gerro> th1: yeah that's why I was wondering where :)
<pimuri> ah :)
<MasseR> I have a (not so well supported) printer that should work on linux, but it doesn't use the usblp module as it should. So I was thinking whether it was possible to force it to use the proper module.
<pimuri> okay
<th1> Gerro, look in /etc/event.d
<Khamael_X> hey... pls... does someone know how do i put a program at the start up?
<Juan_M> I just need to bind an (already loaded) module to a card.. Do you know how can I do this ?
<LuisGMarine> what exactly is a symbolic link?
<royel> pimuri: you can use an fstab entry for the convenience of not having to mount manualy each boot :)
<NIK> dude itsnot a problem with the screen
<NIK> it with my ati card
<pimuri> :)
<pimuri> thansk
<pimuri> :)
<pimuri> thanks
<NIK> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<berent> Pelo : ok
<pimuri> it now says ..  "disk was already mounted to /mnt/sda5 .. d'oh :)
<Pelo> Khamael_X,  menu > system > prefs > sessions
<pimuri> but thank you .
<Pelo> NIK,  please stop that
<th1> LuisGMarine, it is an entry in the file system that points to another file.. a bit like a windows shortcut but more integrated in the file system
<Sivart0> good to know i'm not the only person who has problems with ati <_<
<Pelo> NIK,   if you are running fiesty,    menu > system > admin > restricted drivers
<CyberMadz> How to install OpenOffice.org and uninstall AbiWord?
<NIK> CANT I GET HELP FROM THE IRC OF UBUNTU SUPPORT<< WHERE ELSE CAN I GET IT ??? since FORUMS DIDNT HELP
<royel> !symlink | LuisGMarine
<ubotu> LuisGMarine: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Khamael_X> pelo: but there isn't a way through command lines?
<Pelo> NIK,   if you are running fiesty,    menu > system > admin > restricted drivers
<th1> CyberMadz, use Synaptics Package Manager..
<LuisGMarine> thl, I'm trying to install doom 3, but I don't want to install it to /usr/local/games I want it on my /home partition, but I don't know where to install the symbolic link
<NIK> pelo: am in a console now,, i didnt install ubuntu yetttttttttttttt
<th1> LuisGMarine, sorry I don't know doom3.. what does it need the symbolic link for?
<Pelo> Khamael_X,  you 'll have to make a desktop files and put it in  /home/user/.config/autostart , look for a file already there , copy and edit it
<NIK> pelo; only a min from ur time,, i tried reconfiguring the xorg to work with my ati, using the driver vesa
<NIK> but it didnt work again
<WeeJeWel> Anyone got a SpeedTouch 120?\
<LuisGMarine> thl, good question, by default its going into /usr/bin/
<Pelo> NIK,  stop it with the carracter repeat you are extremely annoying
<Pelo> !ati |  nick58b
<ubotu> nick58b: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LuisGMarine> thl, /usr/local/bin
<th1> LuisGMarine, it is probably just so you can run "doom3" from the command line. it is not needed if you type the full path to the executable. the reason it wants to link it in there is because /usr/bin is in your path
<Manyfold> no one here to help me?
<Khamael_X> pelo: ahhh, got it :D tahnks :D
<NIK> can i install a driver from a website as its mentioned in the forums using the CONSOLE ?????????
<Znortfl> Hello Ubuntu people. I am using an apache server on my local host (ubuntu desktop) and I'd like to use the curl extension for PHP. Do I have to recompile PHP?
<Pelo> NIK,  you need to install ubuntu first and then install the driver
<th1> NIK, in linux you can do almost anything from the console ;)
<LuisGMarine> thl, ok, I want to run ' doom3' from the command line, but I don't want to install with root because it screwes up all the permissions
<NIK> th1 , how would i connect to the internet then genius..
<th1> NIK, like with ifconfig??
<NIK> pelo.. HOW TO INSTALL UBUNTU IF INSTALLATION FAILS AND COMES WITH THIS ERROR
<Gerro> th1: rcconf doesn't list those proccesses I mentioned
<NIK> pelo.. u didnt get it , installation doest even start
<Pelo> !abuse | NIK
<ubotu> NIK: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LuisGMarine> thl would installing the sym link to my /home/username have the same effect at running ' doom3 ' from commandline?
<Gerro> NIK: what problems you having?
<Pelo> NIK use the alternate install cd , it is text based and it will let you install
<th1> Gerro, try update-rc.d
<Gerro> NIK: no use vesa and frame buffering
<th1> see man update-rc.d might help#
<NIK> pelo. the alternate cd didnt detect the usb cdrom am using to install linux
<NIK> so installation fails again
<WeeJeWel> Could someone please help me installing Orinoco? I'm getting mad in here..
<Gerro> NIK: you can install correct graphics driver through recovery console
<NIK> gerro;; how ?
<tanginamo___wind> how to upgrade my linux version? im running ubuntu breezy, i want to upgrade my linux to ubuntu drapper its latest version.
<th1> LuisGMarine, then you just have to type /home/yourusername/doom3 to start the game
<th1> or ~/doom3 for short
<Gerro> NIK: if you use live cd there is f4 option for vesa pick resolution then there is second option to startup in live mode with frame buffering do that
<th1> LuisGMarine, (all assuming the binary is in fact called doom3 ;)
<NIK> gerro, i tried already re configuring xorg. using console .. used vesa driver and ati driver but both fails.. vesa driver come up with an error saying no modes found and ati say no screens found
<Frogzoo_> tanginamo___wind: dapper's quite old - might be easiest to just to a fresh install of feisty
<Pelo> tanginamo___wind,  the latest is Feisty and it would be easier for your to back up your /home folder and just install it from scratch
<LuisGMarine> th1: are symlinks hidden or will I see it when I type ls in my /home/username?
<th1> yes you will see it
<netwkrtot> Hi all, I'm trying to enable remote login using putty, can anyone tell me what I need to do to set this up (on ubuntu)
<netwkrtot> ?
<LuisGMarine> hmmm
<Gerro> NIK: umm mesa fglrx and radeon drivers try those in xorg.conf
<th1> luisgmarine, if you type ls -l it will even show you where it points to
<NIK> gerro, am using live cd yes, f4 shows only resolutions to start installation in
<Pelo> NIK,   try looking up your issue in the forum,  this is too complicated for the ppl here, you'll have a better chance of finding help there
<tanginamo___wind> i ssee so you mean to say i  need to download ubuntu feisty 7.04?
<Gerro> NIK: pick a resolution that would work with your monitor then do frame buffering option
<NIK> gerro, fglrx arent loaded in the instllation cd ,, its linux feisty 7.04
<LuisGMarine> th1: what about putting it in a hidden folder like the actual install folder which I called it ~/.doom3
<ohtheironing> is there a way to install GLib through the packet manager?
<Pelo> tanginamo___wind, that would be the simpler option
<th1> LuisGMarine, there is no point.. you can always delete the symlink if you don't need it, or move it somewhere else
<Gerro> NIK: install fglrx later then :)
<th1> see "man ln" for more info on how to create symlinks
<NIK> gerro.. all resolutions worked, and tried activating frame buffer with then but didnt work.. again
<NIK> gerroo, HOW can i install drivers from console with no internet connection
<sdac> hi i'm trying to play videos stored on a linux desktop using my windows XP laptop in my internal home network.  I started setting things up so i will ssh into linux from XP and use X11 forwading to see video.   but i read online that it is better to use VNC as it does more compression  is this true ?
<original_madman> Question: trying to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04.. tells me not enough diskspace, I need 159M on /usr. But my /usr is under / and I got 1.2 GIG available.. tried multiple times, common problem?
<NIK> i have an internet connection but is it possible to connect in console // ubuntu aint installed yettt
<sdac> shouldnt vnc be slower since it has to transmit all the desktop as opposed to just a video file bieng streamed ?
<Manyfold> anyone here good with udev?
<gord> original_madman: you need another 159 mb in addition to your 1.2gb you have free now
<th1> sdac, if you are streaming compressed video you are better off running the decoder on the target machine.
<original_madman> gord: hmm sure? it doesn't state it like that... but I guess very possible
<etteyafed__> NIK: apt-get install will install, apt-cache search fglrx will tell you what to install
<original_madman> I'll try and delete some more junk then
<tanginamo___wind> how about burning the ubuntu linux after downloading it? ubuntu feisty is 714 MB aprroximately. . . i have only 700 MB CD-R. . what should i do?
<original_madman> thanks (should be obvious shouldn't it hehe now I feel silly :)
<Pelo> original_madman,  or try uprading from the alternate cd ,  it will save you having to cache the data to your hdd
<Sivart0> tanginamo___wind: it's only 700MB
<NIK> etteyafed__ u mean that apt-get install will use text mode or so ???
<sdac> th1:  yes i only want to remotely play videos stored on linux machine and see them on XP machine... by "target" which machine are you reffering to ?
<Sivart0> tanginamo___wind: where are you getting 714?
<NIK> cause there is a problem between ubuntu and the ati card i have
<etteyafed__> NIK: you may have to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<CyberMadz> th1 use Synaptics Package Manager, is that the way to install openoffice and uninstall AbiWord?
<etteyafed__> NIK: yes
<thug> need help . i get this error when i start up my computer . " An error occured when trying to initialize HAL "
<Pelo> tanginamo___wind,  the iso images are made to fit on the cd ,  the extra is probabaly just burning info
<original_madman> pelo: could be a choice too.. thanks for fast answers guys
<thug> any idea ... how do i start hal ?
<CyberMadz> th1 do i need to download openoffice source?
<th1> sdac, then you most likely just want to create a file share on the linux machine with Samba and then just open the file with Media Player on your windows machine
<Pelo> tanginamo___wind,  make sure you get the cd from the ubuntu site
<CyberMadz> th1 or deb package?
<NIK> OMG.. guys can any one helppppp plzzzz
<th1> CyberMadz, no in synaptic package manager will download the deb files needed automatically
<netwkrtot> Hi all, I'm trying to enable remote login using Putty, can anyone tell me what I need to do to set this up on ubuntu Feisty??
<AFaith> hello people :) some friend of mine is having a nasty problem while trying to install ubuntu feisty fawn ... it keeps reciving this error while trying to enter the live cd mode. here is the error : http://www.pastebin.ca/497013
<AFaith> can anyone help me ?
<berent> how do i know if i have raid or lvm
<unnutz> netwkrtot, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<berent> how do i know if i have raid or lvm
<berent> how do i know if i have raid or lvm
<NIK> CAN ANY one helppp
<thug> any idea ... how do i start hal ?
<NIK> CAN ANY ONE HELPPP
<tanginamo___wind> when i try to download it, it show 714 MB. . . i found it to the main site of ubuntu >>> www.ubuntu.org
<Pelo> NIK  ppl have been trying to help ,  your hardware just doesn'T seem to be supported,   you'll have to find your own way ,  or get a different terminal for the duration of the install , like an old crt or something
<thug> need help . i get this error when i start up my computer . " An error occured when trying to initialize HAL "
<NIK> PELO UBUNTU IS SUCKING FOR ATI ,, the forums are filled with ati errors
<grimboy> !ops NIK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops nik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grimboy> !ops
<Rei-chan> Ok, I'm bored. Does anyone have experience running Adobe Photoshop CS2, Macromedia Dreamweaver, and Quickbooks Premier 2006 in WINE? This PC probably isn't fast enough to do it through VMWare.
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<homanj> NIK: not ubuntu's fault.
<Pelo> tanginamo___wind,   the cd is good donT' be worried,  just download and burn
<sdac> th1:  i tried that someone told me its too complicated also im new to linux.  i just want to view the vids not edit any files so samba is overkill...  so do you think using VNC would be slower than X11 forwarding through SSH since with vnc it is like remote desktop ?  thanks
<NIK> WHOS fault is it
<zaggynl> ATI<-
<AFaith> hey ... no one ?
<Seveas> NIK, behave...
<homanj> NIK: ati
<NIK> when forums doesnt have a solution to ma problem
<AFaith> please
<NIK> neither  u r
<Myrtti> wha?
<AFaith> i'm a bit in a hurry
<Pelo> !ops | NIK
<ubotu> NIK: please see above
<Rei-chan> NIK: ATI's.
<jrib> NIK: you need to relax.  If you are for support, then ask the volunteers nicely
<berent> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<netwkrtot> unnutz: Thanks for responding, hmm, It doesn't have anything to do with Remote Login in System->Administration ?
<Seveas> Pelo, no need to repeat ops call...
<tanginamo___wind> ok thnx gonna try. . .
<thug> can anyone please tell me how do i start hal ?
<zaggynl> Ubuntu is free of charge, if it doesn't work on your hardware, bad luck.
<Pelo> Seveas,  I hadn'T noticed the first one
<thug> how do i start services from command line ?
<NIK> bad luck ?? ati radeon mobilty x1800 ROXXXX ITS ubuntu;s problem if its not supporting new card
<NIK> how will it be supporting even old ones
<bbrazil> thug: /etc/init.d/servicename start
<tanginamo___wind> is ubuntu feisty 7.04 supported the nvidia graphic card?
<Seveas> NIK, last warning. Behave or begone
<zaggynl> NIK, No? If the Linux drivers aren't capable enough, what can Ubuntu do?
<Pelo> thug,  all should start automaticaly at boot, if you get a msg failure to start HAL reboot,  that's the only way I found
<Infinitux> Jesus H. Christ! I just saw a video of Ubuntu with all the desktop effects. I've been using Linux for 8 1/2 years, but that by far, is the craziest most awesome fucking desktop I have EVER seen!
<Seveas> NIK, ati's problems are due to ATI not releasing specs or drivers
<zaggynl> he's gone
<Seveas> !languag | Infinitux
<CyberMadz> th1 so that will waste my internet bandwidth? because i need to install it (openoffice) on some computers.. :(
<Seveas> !language | Infinitux
<unnutz> netwkrtot, sorry, I thought you needed an ssh server. i don't know anything about remote login procedure. sorry.
<thug> bbrazil services... i mean i want to start " system  > Administration > Services > when i click on it it doesnt open .... it might work from command line to open it ..how ?
<Seveas> hmm.. ubotu ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Infinitux: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rei-chan> Also, NIK needs some help if he thinks an ATI Mobility card "ROXXX"
<thug> Pelo hmm looks like it doesnt start here ... any idea what should i do ?
<Infinitux> oops
<bbrazil> thug: I'm not familar with the GUI tools for this
<th1> CyberMadz, ok then you download the files on one machine with synaptic then you can copy the ,deb files from the cache to the other machines or create your own local repository
<tanginamo___wind> is ubuntu feisty 7.04 supported the nvidia graphic card?
<etteyafed__> well his card works just had to; dhclient3 for net, apt-get install <drivers>, gdm
<royel> Infinitux: normally I would ignore you, but if a simple 3D enabled desktop impresses you so much, perhaps you meant to say "your 8.5yrs old"
<Znortfl> Does anybody know how I can configure PHP for libcurl on my Ubuntu PC?
<Pelo> thug,  you need to restart or check in the forum,  it happens to me occasionnaly and I haven,t found an answer for it,   I just reboot,  once it took a couple of tries
<th1> CyberMadz, look here: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-repository-cache-with-apt-cacher
<Pelo> tanginamo___wind,  depends on the card,  the older the model the better chances you have
<thug> bbrazil i didnt asked you to teach me how to click buttons ... you dont have to be fam with gui ... i want the command line to start " System > Administration > Services "
<caesar_> is there a way I can get my pc speaker to work in dosemu?
<original_madman> question: If I want to prune my logs, or just plain wipe them all (system is offline, no old worries) can I just wipe /var/log and the programs will reestablish the logfiles?
<tanginamo___wind> my graphic card is NVIDIA GeForce 5200
<CyberMadz> th1 i think that one is what i want, thanks for the idea :)
<ironcladlou> what is the name of the default gnome/ubuntu icon theme (e.g., Tango)? i am looking for a KDE port
<netwkrtot> unnutz: noo no, you are probably correct, it's just that i'm a bit confused. Hmm.. when I install openssh-server, can I remotely login to my ubuntu machine (using Putty for e.g.) & view files etc.?
<just-this-time> \o
<th1> CyberMadz, you're welcome :)
<unnutz> Znortfl, sudo apt-get install php5-curl
<caesar_> I'm developing in DOS for a programming class of mine, and I need to be able to hear the PC speaker in order to work
<thug> Pelo i think i stop it a while ago ... because now i cannot open System > Administration > Services " anymore ....
<Seveas> caesar_, then you're in the wrong channel :)
<frederic> buntu-fr
<just-this-time> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/ is a nice place for newcomers
<Pelo> tanginamo___wind, look up the model in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.com,  you'll see if ppl have had issues and how they solved it
<just-this-time> but where do I report typos ?
<caesar_> Seveas: where should I go?
<Seveas> caesar_, 1986
<tanginamo___wind> i see geez thnx!
<unnutz> netwkrtot, you will be to connect to remote box via ssh and execute any console programs
<Pelo> frederic,    /join #ubuntu-fr
<just-this-time> customising in https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/  must be customizing
<royel> netwkrtot: as long as port 22 is open, thats possible, an is exactly how I connect to my server
<thug> did anyone manage to write to a ntfs file system ?
<unnutz> netwkrtot, you will be *able =)
<Znortfl> unnutz, ok cool. Thanks. But I still can't call curl_init. Do I have to restart Apache?
<Rei-chan> thug: Several people.
<Seveas> thug, there are 3 implmentations of it
<th1> thug, it works absolutely brilliant with ntfs-3g
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | thug
<ubotu> thug: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<thug> looks like ntfs configuration tools doent work
<Seveas> ah, missed the 'to'
<caesar_> Seveas: ha ha. Seriously, my ASM for x86 assignments have to be done in DOS
<th1> hehe
<AFaith> please ... someone help me... i'm in desperate need for help
<zaggynl> haha
<unnutz> Znortfl, yes /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Seveas> caesar_, that sucks
<th1> ntfs-3g is cool with Feisty, if you are still on Dapper it is better to install from source
<Gerro> th1: any luck so far figuring out /etc/inittab and rcconf?
<Pelo> Seveas,    3g, fuse , what is the other one ?
<Boshi> how do i install cube?
<thug> Pelo doesnt let me select internal devices :(
<ttjl_> Can anyone help with SYNERGY
<original_madman> If I wipe /var/log, will Ubuntu's system and and all programs regenerate new logs or not? Or will something get screwed?
<thug> thl doesnt let me select internal devices :( i think its because hal
<Gerro> Boshi: get beryl, compiz, xgl server, opengl rendering with grapics driver, and emerald
<Seveas> Pelo, ntfs-3g is the fuse driver. There also is an in-kernel read-only implmntation and of course there is MS's implementation
<Gerro> boshi: read a guide on beryl
<unnutz> !mrtg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mrtg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> !yaboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<th1> Gerro, did you look at update-rc.d ?
<caesar_> Seveas: so, got any idea how I could get the PC speaker to work in dosemu? Otherwise, I'm going to have to find a windows box somewhere...
<Pelo> Boshi,   in fiesty it is installed already, must turn on the desktop effect,  and install the gnome-compiz-manager
<ttjl_> anyone know about Synergy!
<ttjl_> ?
<renhe> hi hi
<Znortfl> unnutz, done that. Curl_init still does not seem to exist
<original_madman> or is there a better way to delete all logs?
<Gerro> th1: look at it how?
<julio> Does anyone know if Deluge supports multi-tracker torrents?
<Seveas> caesar_, find a windows machine
<chrisjs169|afk> i'm trying to set up this computer as a router...got everything working except other computers can't connect to the 'net
<th1> gerro man rc-update.d
<thug> no one knows how to start hal ?
<thug> :))
<Boshi> Gerro:  sorry my mistake i meant Cube 3d engine fps game
<gorgus> hello
<renhe> alguien habla espaol
<gorgus> yo
<caesar_> Seveas: *sigh?* and dosemu came SO close, too... Thanks anyway
<Pelo> !es | renhe
<ubotu> renhe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<julio> renhe:#ubuntu-es
<thug> dam hal i have to fresh install it again
<Boshi> Pelo: sorry
<vox754> Seveas, how do I set a bot factoid containing a " | " symbol without causing some strange redirection?
<tanginamo___wind> last question. . . how to set a port forwarding in linux? i want to log in to my pc anywhere i am. . .  using VNC. . because my internet connection is broadband. . .
<unnutz> Znortfl, are you using php5?
<julio> renhe: #ubuntu-es
<Seveas> vox754, you don't
<Gerro> Boshi: I think its an fps engine not game
<Enselic_> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<renhe> no quiero ayuda solo quisiera hablar y compartir ideas
<Boshi> Gerro:  yeah sorry hehe ^^
<just-this-time> rehne si
<oger> sadac: X11 forwarding is also like remote desktop and vnc is told to do the same with lower bandwith
<Pelo> later folks
<th1> Gerro, tbh I am not that well versed in Ubuntu's init structure.. I feel much more confident with old-fashioned init and /etc/inittab ;)
<berent> Is there any way to safely unmount all the filesystems when system is shutdown
<berent> Is there any way to safely unmount all the filesystems when system is shutdown
<Znortfl> unnutz, I'm not sure. 2sec
<berent> Is there any way to safely unmount all the filesystems when system is shutdown
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@122.167.11.25]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Znortfl> unnutz, php4
<vox754> Seveas, I've seen it in another bot and another supybot, then when I tried to edit the comment it just messed up
<Boshi> Gerro:  how do i get it?
<just-this-time> AFaith:  ask!
<AFaith> finally!!
<Seveas> vox754, ubotu is a special bot :)
<AFaith> just-this-time: i've asked
<AFaith> hello people :) some friend of mine is having a nasty problem while trying to install ubuntu feisty fawn ... it keeps reciving this error while trying to enter the live cd mode. here is the error : http://www.pastebin.ca/497013
<Notten> can anyone help me setting up an dialer? heres the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21550/
<th1> AFaith, does he have a keyboard attached
<th1> its the only thing I can think of..
<Andeh> Hello. I setup a lampserver and i can access it through localhost, but my router is harder to fix. Can anyone help?
<Seveas> AFaith, looks like a busted cd
<AFaith> of course
<th1> try running the CD integrity check
<AFaith> Seveas: it's a cd recived from ShipIT
<th1> there is an option from the boot menu if I remmebr it right
<Seveas> AFaith, those can get damaged in transport...
<gnome06> hi all
<Rynoo> I am trying to transfer files between 2 ubuntu machines, I have NIC cards in both, and a single cat5e. I dont have another cable to connect to the router, so is there a way to connect the 2 machines directly to transfer data?
<Andeh> Can anyone help me with a router problem?
<Seveas> Andeh, since routers vary so much: consult it's manual
<vox754> Seveas, isn't there a way of escaping those symbols in factoids?
<Boshi> Gerro:  there?
<gnome06> anyone to help me to install a LAMP server ?
<Andeh> Seveas: I would if it had one
<unnutz> Znortfl, I can't find php4-curl in my repos but there's one at http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/hoary/web/php4-curl
<Seveas> vox754, no
<AFaith> th1 how do i check a cd ?
<th1> Rynoo, if the cat5e is not "crossed over" then only if one or both nic's support soft crossing..
<Seveas> Andeh, look for a manual on the manufacturers website?
<Znortfl> unnutz, I do have php4-curl in my repo :)
<th1> AFaith, I think there is an option to check the cd in the boot menu
<unnutz> Znortfl, firstly try to "sudo apt-get install pgp4-curl". if it will fail go to http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/hoary/web/php4-curl
<Rynoo> th1: they both do
<AFaith> ok, i'll  check that
<AFaith> thanks th1
<unnutz> Znortfl, outstanding, then just sudo apt-get install pgp4-curl
<AFaith> gnome06: !LAMP
<th1> Rynoo, then you just connect the cable and you are on
<thug> no one knows how to start hal ?
<Andeh> Seveas: They don't mention anything about linux lampservers
<Rynoo> alright
<th1> you will need to setup the network on both
<Rynoo> I'm going to try that
<AFaith> !lamp | gnome06
<ubotu> gnome06: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Znortfl> unnutz, done that, restarted te server now. Thanks a bunch :)
<th1> set up DHCP server on one of the boxes
* thug why is this happen to me ? bleah 
<Andeh> Seveas: I already followed the port forwarding guide but it still uses port 80 for the router config, i dont know how to change that
<Equ> I cant start ubuntu server after apt-get install kubunut-desktop. I get only a black screen. Anyone know how to fix this?
<netwkrtot> unnutz: ok.. thanks, it's installed.. only thing now is that I can't happen to find it.. I've looked in the menus & tried to find the man page for 'openssl-server' but nothing so far, tips?
<gnome06> <AFaith> i have already try this page
<AFaith> Equ:  edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vaxwrg> can anyone help me setting up an dialer? heres the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21550/ i use usb adsl modem accessrunner
<sdac> im somewhat confused on iptables vs windows firewalls.  I just installed firestarter so to open a port on my system can i just open it in firestarter or do i also need to give a command like "sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 6881 -j ACCEPT"  ?
<frojnd> why  I can't delete fileis from USB stick. I can only copy from it and paste on usb stick...
<th1> sdac, I would have thought that this is exactly what firestarter will do for you
<AFaith> gnome06: check this out  : google --> perfect server ubuntu lampp howtoforge ... or go to howtoforge.com and see there more about LAMP
<Drel3> i have issue with wine every time i start aplication i get black screen,before one week ago wine was working perfect, any idea
<sdac> frojnd:  do you have premissions to write ?
<unnutz> netwkrtot, not openssl-server but openssh-server
<th1> Drel3, did you install some 3d stuff like Beryl?
<sdac> th1:  ye only things have not very logical after my transition to linux :)
<Drel3> no i dont like that
<gnome06> <AFaith> Thanks i will try but i think that my LAMP is well installed (i have read a lot of web doc)
<th1> sdac, heh its a different mindset :)
<th1> you'll get the hang of it
<gnome06> i think it's a config problem
<unnutz> netwkrtot, run "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" then just open putty on windows box and try to connect to linux box using ssh protocol
<frojnd> sdac: if I can paste in USB stick, wy I couldn't delete it ??
<Equ> <AFaith>Okey, I have edit the xorg.conf. True dpkg-reconfiguer xserver-xorg.
<AFaith> gnome06: tell us your problem :)
<th1> Drel3, if I get a black screen it is usually because of graphics driver trouble.. with my nvidia card..
<AFaith> Equ: still doesn't want to start the xserver ?
<gnome06> nothing appear when I type 127.0.0.1 on my browser
<Lunar_Lamp> gnome06, try "localhost"
<gnome06> same
<Lunar_Lamp> Did you remember to start the apache server?
<AFaith> gnome06: have you started LAMPP ?
<Drel3> but i dont wona start game this is small apiliaction torrent, i think it cant be with graphic card
<unnutz> by the way, is there any good "copy-paste" howto install an mrtg on feisty. i'm too lazy to google it =)
<th1> gnome06, what happens if you type "telnet 127.0.0.1 80"# on the command line?
<ufoeraser> hey guys
<Andeh> How do i find my IP address? I mean the IP that my router sees my by?
<Vaxwrg> can anyone help me setting up an dialer? heres the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21550/ i use usb adsl modem accessrunner
<sparr> my firefox and thunderbird use a different mouse cursor theme than all my other applications.  how can i fix that?
<ufoeraser> if i download a theme from gnome-look
<th1> Andeh, "ip addr"
<sparr> Andeh: http://whatismyip.com
<ufoeraser> how can i install it?
<Frogzoo_> gnome06: is apache running?
<AFaith> Vaxwrg: what kind of modem are you using ?
<gnome06> telnet = unable ton connect
<unnutz> Andeh, http://dnsstuff.com on the top you'll see an IP address
<Andeh> sparr: No, thats my external one, i need the one my router sees
<unnutz> Andeh, ifconfig?
<th1> sparr, he asked for "the ip his router sees him by"
<th1> Andeh, as I said, "ip addr"
<Vaxwrg> AFaith USB modem ADSL connection the version is AccessRunner
<Frogzoo_> gnome06: is apache running???
<Lunar_Lamp> gnome06, try "sudo apache2ctl restart"
<sparr> th1: we interpreted his typo differently.
<Equ> <AFaith>Nope. When I boot the ubuntu kernel. Then I only get a message loading, then i turns black. But when I boot true recovery mode and startx it works.
<th1> sparr, indeed :)
<Andeh> thanks
<AFaith> Equ: the problem might be in the default runlevel configuration ... i don't know what to say
<AFaith> Vaxwrg: i thought you were telling me about speedtouch
<gnome06> sudo apache2ctl restart >>> could not open httpd.conf
<Heroin> how can i install a minimal install of ubuntu?
<AFaith> don't know what to say...
<Mediodormio> hl ayuda en espaol?
<gnome06> thanks for this ! It's help me
<AFaith> gnome06: have you installed apache or LAMPP pack ?
<AFaith> !es | Mediodormio
<ubotu> Mediodormio: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gnome06> I have installer apache + mysql etc via apt-get
<chrisjs169|afk> i'm trying to set up this computer as a router...got everything working except other computers can't connect to the 'net.....how can I get them to connect?
<gnome06> i have follow the process from ubuntu-fr doc
<mrec_> hi, can someone send me the default kernel configuration for ubuntu? (/proc/config.gz)
<th1> mrec_which platform?
<mrec_> (for 2.6.20)
<mrec_> i386
<th1> sorry I only have x86_64
<mrec_> ok :)
<netwkrtot> unnutz: great, it works (i.e. i can login from a windows pc).. but... what if i wanted to disable openssh-server ? I can't find it on ubuntu
<Heroin> netwkrtot just remove it?
<Heroin> netwkrtot or dont forward the ssh port on your firewall/router
<th1> netwkrtot, "apt-get remove ssh-server"?
<unnutz> netwkrtot, you will need to run "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop"
<gnome06> how i start httpd ?
<SinNiji> Hi
<Heroin> gnome06 /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<gnome06> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<unnutz> gnome don't forget to set ServerName variable in httpd.conf
<Heroin> gnome06 sudo nano /etc/hosts
<unnutz> gnome06 don't forget to set ServerName variable in httpd.conf
<chrisjs169|afk> anyone know why this computer isn't forwarding the packets from other computers to my dsl modem?
<th1> gnome06, it has been started though
<ahmed3d> can any one help me please ?
<Heroin> unnutz doesnt it have to do w. /etc/hosts?
<ahmed3d> ?
<netwkrtot> Ah, that guys, I knew I could just uninstall it, but i was looking for more of a temporary solution.. like "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop", i thik that shud work... & "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start" to start it again I assume??
<th1> ahmed3d, to get help please ask a question don't ash if someone can help you :)
<gnome06> ok it's strange : i have no /etc/apache2/httpd.conf !!!
<unnutz> Heroin, i solved it by setting "ServerName", may be your way is better, don't know =)
<th1> gnome06, try dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<chrisjs169|afk> (DSL Modem <-> Computer <-> Windows XP) - 'Computer' can connect to the 'net, but 'Windows XP' can't
<unnutz> netwkrtot, yes, you'e right
<Boshi> Does anyone know how to install cube the game?
<unnutz> netwkrtot, and "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart" will restart it for you
<th1> netwkrtot, you are on the path of enlightenment :)
<chrisjs169|afk> anyone know why computers connecting to 'Computer' in my diagram above don't connect to the 'net, only the lan?
<ahmed3d> guys, my vga (ati) has a problem with ubunty fiesty,, there is lotsa guides in the forums that says i need to install fglrx driver,, but how can install it from the console after instllation fails,, can ubuntu console access the internet ??
<mrec_> th1: do you use linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic?
<netwkrtot> th1, lol, thanks!
<unnutz> Boshi, i remember I installed cube on breezy badger with just running binary from official site
<netwkrtot> I can feel the Force increasing lol
<gnome06> mum : i have /etc/apache/httpd.conf instead of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf !!!
<Heroin> gnome06 ur using the old apache :X
<Boshi> unnutz: aha oki hmm
<ahmed3d>  guys, my vga (ati) has a problem with ubunty fiesty,, there is lotsa guides in the forums that says i need to install fglrx driver,, but how can install it from the console after instllation fails,, can ubuntu console access the internet ??
<gnome06> a problem between apache1 vs apache2 ?
<th1> mrec, yes /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic
<gnome06> how to remove apache1 so ?
<Boshi> unnutz: i dont know how to unpack it i get it from the site
<gnome06> apt-get remove ?.
<Heroin> How can i do a do a minimal install of ubuntu? so no X and stuff?
<unnutz> Boshi, what extension file has?
<icf7> ahmed3d: Sure, installing is available, too, try  sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Heroin> gnome06 apt-get -purge apache
<Heroin> gnome06 but ur not running a production server are u?
<Heroin> gnome06 is also suggest u join #apache
<Boshi> unnutz: i check it now
<gnome06> no prod
<Heroin> gnome06 ur just running something at home?
<ahmed3d> icf7: will how will it access the internet then ?? i have a wirless card and its detected correctly in linux how to join a network using console then
<gnome06> operation "purge not valable
<gnome06> yes i want a personnel LAMP to develop web siote
<Heroin> sudo apt-get remove -purge apache <- :) sorry forgot remove
<chrisjs169|afk> apt-gere remove --purge apache
<Heroin> gnome06 what OS do u normally run?
<Heroin> gnome06 and do u have MSN?
<gnome06> I have MSN
<Boshi> unnutz: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=91993&package_id=97123
<th1> Heroin, no MS advocacy in #ubuntu pls :)
<EnsignRedshirt> Mozilla's updates for Firefox 1.5 will end in "mid-May".  Will Ubuntu continue to support 1.5 in dapper, or will they bite the bullet and upgrade to 2.0?
<gnome06> purge done
<unnutz> Boshi, just a sec..
<Boshi> unnutz: its a package filled with other files, oki
<Heroin> th1 iam just asking
<icf7> ahmed3d you can test if you are connected to the internet with  ping ix.de -c 4
<gnome06> MSN -> jmlafon@msn.com
<th1> Heroin, I know just kiddin ;)
<ahmed3d> well will it connect automaticallY ?? I DUN even need to tell it to connect the the wireless netwoRK ?
<aminstiven> hey
<ahmed3d> ubuntu aint installed yet , its the console after the error from installatio
<aminstiven> somebody speak english here?
<icf7> ahmed3d: oh, sorry - that wont work then
<Boshi> unnutz: i should choose unix.tar.gz right?
<Heroin> th1 u dont happen to know how to do a minimal ubuntu install would u?
<bobstro_> aminstiven: as in?
<th1> Heroin, I would use the server install CD
<aminstiven> uh>
<aminstiven> ??
<chrisjs169|afk> anyone know why computers connecting to 'Computer' in my diagram above don't connect to the 'net, only the lan?
<Heroin> gnome06 check ur PM
<bobstro_> aminstiven: if you've got a question, ask it!
<gnome06> uh ? how to chek pm ?
<mc44> Heroin: you can't send pms unless you are registered
<icf7> ahmed3d: how did the installation fail?
<unnutz> Boshi, yes. Download it and unpack using "tar zxf /path/to/download/file" then change directory to unpacked and find any executable file =)
<PinkFloyd> gnome06: PM on IRC is a seperate window that pops up with the users name that has PM'd you
<icf7> ahmed3d: Could you boot from disk already?
<bullgard4> acpidump output does not contain a string 'ECDT'. May I conclude that my computer does not have an Embedded Controller?
<Boshi> unnutz: it started a program directly after the dowload finished
<Boshi> unnutz: FIle riller
<Boshi> unnutz: FIle roller
<ahmed3d> icf7 i booted. drivers loaded but then it says xserver failed to start
<ahmed3d> then the detailed report
<ahmed3d> at the end of it
<ahmed3d> says no screens found
<ahmed3d> i try reconfiguring the xorg.conf
<gnome06> pff... don't find how to see my PM with xChat
<ahmed3d> and choose vesa driver and a low resolution
<unnutz> Boshi, then unpack the tarball with Fileroller to any place
<Yahooadam> wtf is going on, on my other ubuntu computer Wine has updated to 0.9.37 - but this computer is stuck on 33 and wont find/update to 37
<ahmed3d> and restart x
<th1> ahmed3d, what graphics card do you have?
<ahmed3d> but it fails again saying no screen modes
<unnutz> Boshi, then find an executable file in unpacked folder and run it ;)
<PinkFloyd> Yahooadam: Did you do apt-get upgrade?
<ahmed3d> ati mobility radeon x1800
<IntuitiveNipple> Any advice? I want to dual-boot 32 & 64-bit Feisty, but am having problems at the boot stage for the 32-bit kernel. I have installed Feisty 32-bit followed by 64-bit with separate partitions for root but a shared /boot partition, copied the slightly renamed 32-bit boot images into the /boot partition, and modified /boot/grub/menu.lst to list the 32-bit root partition.
<Yahooadam> adam@adams2:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<Yahooadam> Reading package lists... Done
<Yahooadam> Building dependency tree
<Yahooadam> Reading state information... Done
<Yahooadam> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<th1> ahmed3d, ATI cards suck with linux :( try joining #ati
<mc44> gnome06: it will just appear, but you can't recieve pms from unregistered users so thats probably why you haven't received it
<Heroin> How can i do a do a minimal install of ubuntu feisty? so no X and stuff?
<mc44> Heroin: use the server install
<JammasterJay> what program can i use to open a .bin & .cue file?
<gnome06> ok mc 44
<th1> Heroin, use the server install cd
<Yahooadam> and i have done update too
<Boshi> unnutz: oki will unpack in with file roller now to my folder ;)
<unnutz> Anyone, howto allow in/outcoming SNMP traffic with iptables?
<PinkFloyd> Heroin: Use the server install and dont select either LAMP or DHCP
<icf7> ahmed3d: thats a completly different problem then
<ahmed3d> icf7 plz help then
<Vaxwrg> how to install drivers? i downloaded drivers and theres no readme file, the drivers are for accessrunner usb modem
<Seen1> hi
<unnutz> !iptables snmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptables snmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnome06> in fact I think that the problem came from the fact i have no  file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<PinkFloyd> Yahooadam: I think WINE HQ has the .deb package on their website. Try that?
<icf7> ahmed3d: well, what about trying to install fglrx via  sudo apt-get install fglrx ?
<th1> Vaxwrg, what website did you download the drivers from? if you give the url I will have a look
<Yahooadam> ok ill try that pinkfloyd - but i still dont get why apt-get isnt working
<EnsignRedshirt> Yahooadam: Just checking: Did you update first?
<PinkFloyd> Yahooadam: I'll get the link
<Yahooadam> yeah i did
<JammasterJay> what program can i use to open a .bin &/or .cue file?
<Vaxwrg> th1 http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=47406&package_id=144429
<ahmed3d> icf7.. how can i install fglrx from an offline console,, is it possible i mean fglrx is loaded already in feisty cd ?
<steven_> How do I write codes in Java????
<netwkrtot> ah ok guys, thanks alot unnutz & th1 & Heroin
<netwkrtot> :)
<PinkFloyd> Yahooadam: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<PinkFloyd> actually
<steven_> I mean how do i start writing in Java using Linux
<gnome06> ok I think i can now search by myself !!!
<PinkFloyd> Yahooadam: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<PinkFloyd> Use that one
<Yahooadam> pinkfloyd im following their instructions, maybe i didnt on this computer
<gnome06> thanks a lot to everyone
<PinkFloyd> Use the second link, Yahooadam
<neo2k> Hello
<gnome06> your help was very precious
<Yahooadam> pinkfloyd - their the same
<gnome06> have a nice day !
<PinkFloyd> Yeah I noticed thatn ow
<neo2k> Does the prism54pci module work in monitor mode?
<PinkFloyd> that now*
<Boshi> unnutz: i unpacked it but cant find the executable file
<unnutz> Boshi, well, just a sec
<neo2k> Does the prism54pci module work in monitor mode?
<ahmed3d> icf7 hello
<ahmed3d> icf7.. how can i install fglrx from an offline console,, is it possible i mean fglrx is loaded already in feisty cd ?
<Yahooadam> pinkfloyd - followed their instructions, wine is updating now, i mustve done it on the other computer and not this one - shrug
<steven_> Can someone help me????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<Yahooadam> thanks for the help pinkfloyd :)
<PinkFloyd> Yahooadam: Yeah I went to update WINE also and it wouldnt
<PinkFloyd> Yahooadam: I dont think the new package has been added to the Ubuntu reps
<apokryphos> steven_: please don't do that
<apokryphos> !helpme | steven_
<ubotu> steven_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PinkFloyd> Yahooadam: I had to do the same thing you're doing now
<Lilacor> steven_: download netbeans and knock yourself out
<Yahooadam> yeah i thought the computers were the same, cos i checked the sources file, and their exactly the same, wine must do something funky ;)
<mc44> ahmed3d: you can follow the instructions for edgy fglrx on the wiki
<ompaul> !java | steven_
<ubotu> steven_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<steven_> sorry.    whats netbeans
<mc44> !ati | ahmed3d
<ubotu> ahmed3d: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<solatis> hello, question: is /dev/poll supported under ubuntu ?
<solatis> since i cannot find it to be enabled on my system
<ompaul> steven_, that is a #java question
<ahmed3d> GUYS HOW CAN I INSTALL IT IF AM ON DA CONSOLE AND T..
<SlickMcRunfast> Does anyone know of a good crossplatform voice chat program for the desktop?
<ahmed3d> damn it..
<Lilacor> steven_: go to java.sun.com and download the standardJDK
<apokryphos> !caps | ahmed3d
<ubotu> ahmed3d: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mc44> ahmed3d: Follow the link I gave you
<Vaxwrg> !caps Vaxwrg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps vaxwrg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<th1> Vaxwrg, try this, it is old but it might give you a clue... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10995
<PinkFloyd> SlickMcRunfast: Voice chat? Like Skype and Vent?
<gnome06> It's a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...e2/+bug/104835 :)
<SlickMcRunfast> more like Vent
<gnome06> juste have to do a "touch"
<PinkFloyd> SlickMcRunfast: I think Vent is supported on Linux
<PinkFloyd> SlickMcRunfast: let me check
<th1> Vaxwrg, at least it looks like someone got it to work..
<SlickMcRunfast> PinkFloyd; client?
<gnome06> now i need to conf ServerName :/
<random-baby> i would like to enable DEktop Effects. i get this message : The Composite Extension is not available. can anyone help?
<SlickMcRunfast> PinkFloyd: i dont think the client is out yet
<unnutz> Boshi, couldn't you drop me file list to pm?
<arathinc> have you activated ur graphic card driver?
<PinkFloyd> SlickMcRunfast: yeah still in dev
<unnutz> Boshi, in private message
<Vaxwrg> th1, its too hard to understand for me :/
<PinkFloyd> SlickMcRunfast: Skype has a Linux client
<SlickMcRunfast> I know but you have to make an account
<PinkFloyd> SlickMcRunfast: doesnt take that long
<mc44> random-baby: what graphics card do you have?
<PinkFloyd> SlickMcRunfast: Only takes a few minutes
<darwin> Is there an install DVD that includes all 4 official derivatives?
<aminstiven> hey
<SlickMcRunfast> PinkFloyd: I know I have an account
<aminstiven> us somebody here?>
<aminstiven> im new in irc
<mc44> aminstiven: there are lots of people here
<random-baby> i have ati x1300
<aminstiven> I want to install the latest amsn in my ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger
<random-baby> 3d rendering is enabled
<mc44> random-baby: you need to use XGL to get compiz working
<aminstiven> I want to install the latest amsn in my ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger
<hydan> anybody got a link to configuring the mouse to scroll sideways?
<Bree> ..need to chane my beeps not to include Breezy
<mc44> aminstiven: er... maybe you need to upgrade from breezu
<mc44> *breezy
<random-baby> compiz is the same as dektop effects?
<th1> aminstiven, why don't you upgrade your ubuntu?
<mc44> random-baby: yes, sorry
<Boshi> unnutz: oki
<random-baby> and what is XGLl and how can i get it
<th1> random-baby, comiz is a window manager.. you probably want to use Beryl if you want all the 3d effects and stuff
<SlickMcRunfast> PinkFloyd: I guess thats another thing holding back gaming on Linux. clean Voice Chat
<mc44> !xgl | random-baby
<sdac> small question... is it safe to ssh into my fiesty box using the user name and password of my own account or should i set up a speciall ssh user.. (i am only using ssh within my local home network)   ?
<ubotu> random-baby: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Lilacor> What's the difference between kubuntu alternate and just kubuntu?
<random-baby> I JUST WANT SOME OF THE EFFECTS LIKE SEE THROUG WINDOWS
<mc44> Lilacor: the alternate cd is text mode installer
<random-baby> opps
<mc44> random-baby: please don't shout. Follow the link ubotu gave you
<random-baby> sorry
<random-baby> caps slip
<th1> Lilacor, the alternate CD has the text based installer and is suitable for custom installation jobs where the standard installer doesn't work
<aminstiven> th1, upgrade my ubuntu to which one?
<darwin> Is there an install DVD that includes all 4 official derivatives?
<Lilacor> th1: thanks!
<beni> aminstiven: feisty fawn
<th1> aminstiven, to Feisty of course :)
<Lilacor> mc44: thanks!
<aminstiven> to feisty>? wich version is?
<aminstiven> 6.06??
<th1> 7.1
<hydan> i wonder why the search utility doesn't find my xorg.conf file.
<mc44> aminstiven: feisty is 7.04
<hydan> i know it's on my system somewhere.
<random-baby> do i need XGL for desktop effects to work? will they not work on own
<aminstiven> oh, but,
<mc44> hydan: which search utility?
<aminstiven> how can i upgrade i?
<mc44> hydan: its at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hydan> i've installed beatle
<claesson92> My sound won't work! It works just fine in windows, and it worked when i used Ubuntu before. I reinstalled Ubuntu, and now i wont get any sound. What might be wrong?
<th1> random-baby, it depends on your gfx card
<aminstiven> what should i do?
<mon^rch> anybody give me some hints as to why X won't start if I use anything other that a generic kernel?
<mc44> random-baby: yes you need XGL as I said
<hydan> mc44, thanks, but i still wonder why it wouldn't find it.
<blind> I'm looking for a stand-alone equalizer for *all* sound. My woofer cranks out an obscene amount of bass, even at low volumes, and it bothers my upstairs neighbor.
<mc44> hydan: it may only be searching your home direcetory
<random-baby> i have x1300 ati. it says the composite extension is unavailable when i click
<Lilacor> claesson92: check dmesg and /var/log/messages
<Lilacor> claesson92: also check 'lshw' and 'lspci -vv'
<random-baby> ok i will try the ubotu link thanks for help
<D-Linux> if i want to secure a linux server where to start
<darwin> What is the difference between azureus and azureus-gcj?
<FunnyLookinHat> D-Linux, buy a cheap (slightly) old machine   : )
<adam0509> do someone know how to make always apt ask Y/N for installing package ?
<blind> adam0509: only if it needs to install a package that you didn't specify.
<D-Linux> <FunnyLookinHat> what
<blind> oh, you asked how to make it.
<blind> nevermind.
<frederic47> bon beh pearpc marche pas sous ubuntu
<frederic47> et y a pas de wiki pour cela
<blind> !fr | frederic47
<ubotu> frederic47: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<FunnyLookinHat> D-Linux, you want a Linux server... right?  Well first, you have to buy a computer to turn into a server.
<Lilacor> darwin: I'm going to make a guess and say that azureus uses the SUN JVM while -gcj uses the GNU JVM
<D-Linux> FunnyLookinHat where are u
<Lilacor> D-Linux: first of all remove all unneeded services
<FunnyLookinHat> D-Linux, ????
<adam0509> blind => but how to make apt ask even only when they're is 1 package ?
<blind> adam0509: im not sure. why would you want to?
<Mo0oSaH> why does my notebook run really hot?
<Mo0oSaH> are there any tweaks to make it run cooler?
<Lilacor> Mo0oSaH: not sure...maybe you need to buy a cooling pad
<Lilacor> Mo0oSaH: or maybe you should run 'htop' to see what's sucking all of your CPU time
<Floatie> I have Feisty 7.04 but can't get my Netgear MA 101 to work, I am totally new to Linux, I have configured the Network manually entered the network name and wep password,
<pw> How to contribuate to linux without being a Hacker, but a normal person
<EnsignRedshirt> adam0509: I don't know how to do that, but, thinking along the same lines (I think), I often use the -s option to see what apt-get will do before doing it for real.
<strabes> pw: give people CDs
<darwin> Lilacor: Is there a performance difference?
<hydan> mc44 haha, i meant beagle. i'm working on getting it to index my entire partition atm. thanks for the help.
<Lilacor> darwin: I doubt it.
<Floatie> got hid when running lshw:lshw             resources: ioport:e400-e4ff ioport:e080-e0bf iomemory:ffaff800-ffaff9ff iomemory:ffaff400-ffaff4ff irq:20
<Floatie>   *-network
<Floatie>        description: Wireless interface
<Floatie>        physical id: 1
<Floatie>        logical name: wlan0
<Floatie>        serial: 00:09:5b:31:b2:6e
<Floatie>        capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
<pw> Where I can found CD
<mc44> hydan: yeah, I guessed you meant beagle :)
<Floatie>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=at76_usb driverversion=0.14beta1 firmware=1.101.2-84 wireless=IEEE 802.11b
<blind> !paste Floatie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste floatie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lilacor> Floatie: please don't do that again.
<Floatie> blackbox@blackbox-desktop:~$
<mc44> !patebin > Floatie
<adam0509> blind => making a script for auto-installing some packages
<mc44> !pastebin > Floatie
<Floatie> sorry
<pw> I speak french portuguese and Italian
<darwin> I speak Spanish and German
<pw> I want to get involved
<Notten> the one who writes after me is /\OX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<EnsignRedshirt> adam0509: Ah, a script.. then -s won't help.
<Lilacor> Floatie: so you're trying to get your netgear USB wireless adapter working
<adam0509> yeah...
<Floatie> yes
<Notten> Tbl /\OX HAX
<Lilacor> Floatie: so what chipset is it using first of all
<mc44> pw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<pw> I want to use my Sagem bluetooth headphone with Ubuntu
<Lilacor> blackjackel: lots of ubuntu users in Irvine...
<mbudde> Anyone has a clue how to solve this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21582/ ?
<DBO> Notten, please keep the entirely offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<blackjackel> Lilacor: Huh? I take it you were trying to talk to someone else starting with black before I came in :)
<EnsignRedshirt> adam0509: It looks like aptitude has a --prompt option that does what you want.
<Lilacor> blackjackel: no. I saw your hostname.
<blackjackel> Lilacor:  Well, i'm not in irvine :)
<adam0509> EnsignRedshirt I'm not fan of aptitude... but maybe why not :)
<blackjackel> Lilacor:  I'm in west Los Angeles actually....
<pw> Thanks C44
<Lilacor> blackjackel: I see. it's just your hostname then.
<blackjackel> Lilacor: yes, how do I see my own hostname if I might ask?
<adam0509> most packages need to ask Y/N when installing so I think I'll kept the defaut apt-get thing...
<Lilacor> blackjackel: because it shows up when you connect to IRC
<solatis> no one has any ideas about ubuntu's support for /dev/poll or /dev/epoll ?
<pw> And using Sagem Headphone with UBU
<blackjackel> Lilacor:  I cant look up my own hostname somehow?
<Lilacor> blackjackel: do a /whois on yourself
<mc44> pw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
* KiloHertz Waves ALL
<blackjackel> Lilacor: ah, now I see what you were talking about...
<Lilacor> blackjackel: yah
<blackjackel> I came in here to ask if it was safe at all to enable write support for my NTFS drives....
<blind> blackjackel: no.
<pw> Kind C44
<KiloHertz> no
<Lilacor> blackjackel: yes
<KiloHertz> blackjackel: no
<Lilacor> blackjackel: use ntfs-3g
<KiloHertz> Lilacor don't tell someone that.
<blackjackel> I've got three no's and one yes :/
<Lilacor> KiloHertz: why not? I'm using ntfs-3g and it works like a charm.
<KiloHertz> If he erases the wrong file or add something xp could mess up.
<PinkFloyd> 3-1 odds
<Trickser> Hi, I am using the nvidia modules from linux-restricted-modules but when I recover from hibernation I got distorted colors in X and it is better to restart the server. Any suggestions? Thanks
<screaminjesu1> you could just don't do anything stupid
<blackjackel> I'm only trying to run a game from my NTFS drive, I don't plan on messing with operating system files
<DBO> blackjackel, 100% safe? no... it's about as safe as it is to write to it in windows however if you are using the ntfs-3g driver
<KiloHertz> blackjackel, then just read mount your xp partition
<Lilacor> blackjackel: you should be fine if you use ntfs-3g.
<blackjackel> DBO: thats pretty damn safe to me, if its as safe as windows
<DBO> blackjackel, if you consider windows safe =P
<blackjackel> KiloHertz: Well, I think this game requires write support to run... Warcraft 3 the frozen throne...
<DBO> blackjackel, just make sure you use the ntfs config tool provided with ubuntu and you will be fine =)
<KiloHertz> Oh well for that Blackel. I think you have to modify WORLD of Warcraft files to get it running in XP.
<Lilacor> blackjackel:  hmmmmmmmmmm.....you're trying to run warcraft 3 using wine?
<blackjackel> DBO: cool, I'm looking up a howto on it... They are mounted by default so I don't know what the difference is between ntfs-3g and how they are currently mounted right now (by default)
<cbx33> if i plug in my dlink G650 card
<blackjackel> Lilacor: yep yep yep
<Lilacor> blackjackel: by default NTFS volumes are mounted READ-ONLY
<cbx33> the link light just flashs and nothing is loaded
<cbx33> any ideas?
<blackjackel> KiloHertz: not world of warcraft... warcraft 3... a different game
<KiloHertz> Oh
<DBO> blackjackel, to run Frozen Throne with wine you should run the regular installer with wine
<KiloHertz> okay
<Lilacor> blackjackel: but if you want to mount them rwx then use ntfs-3g
<blackjackel> Lilacor:  using ntfs-3g?
<Lilacor> blackjackel: no
<Lilacor> blackjackel: just using the default system mount
<Lilacor> Lilacor: ntfs-3g isn't in the kernel ...yet
<blackjackel> DBO: I'm trying to do that without running the installer, just running it off the files I have in windows... it worked that way when running it off a different windows install than the one that was originally installed on
<Lilacor> blackjackel: it's still a FUSE system.
<tilkz> hey can anoyne help with my squirrelmail
<KiloHertz> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<fumanju> just wondering, i got 3 partitions on my Hdd, 2 primaries and 1 logical...the logical partition being FAT32 formatted...is it possible to install ubuntu on the 3rd partition?
<tilkz> im getting squirellmail error is anyone good w/ this program,  i cant figure out how to make it work lol
<blackjackel> KiloHertz: thank you, that was most helpful
<KiloHertz> blackjackel, no problem.
<mee1> Can adding a screen resolution directly to the xorg.conf file cause problems?
<blackjackel> Lilacor: and thank you as well Lilacor, I'm going to go do some reading now :)
<Lilacor> fumanju: fdisk that partition to linux and install upon it
<Lilacor> blackjackel: you're welcome.
<KiloHertz> What program tilkz?
<tilkz> ok well , i did telnet localhost 143, and its running, so that is good. Then when i try to connect to my username root and pass, i get this error ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.
<tilkz> squirrelmail
<DBO> blackjackel, you may need to symlink the frozen throne install dir into the wine drive_c/program files folder
<fumanju> ok, it should be linux-formatted then huh?
<Deffy> I just installed Enlightenment, and now anytime I log off of any web browser to switch sessions, I just get a blank screen
<blackjackel> DBO: ah, care to point me on a howto on how to do that?
<KiloHertz> tilkz, suggestion possibly make sure port is right. I haven't much expience but try that.
<mni> hi all
<Lilacor> fumanju: I'm pretty sure FAT32 isn't going to fly for the installation...I *could* be wrong
<Deffy> keyboard still responds but just a blank screen,  I have to do a hard shutdown to do anything
<Deffy> did I break something?
<Deffy> er not web browser
<tilkz> its right in config, its 143
<Deffy> I ment Window Manager
<tilkz> in the squirelmail config its setup right
<Lilacor> has anyone here installed x64 ubuntu on a Dell D820?
<fumanju> ok, this is my setup, i got a desktop running ubuntu desktop edition (vanilla, fresh install, noob, etc)...i also got a laptop...
<blackjackel> Update: I just installed ntfs-config
<DBO> blackjackel, I can help you through it if you would like to step into my office (this room is a bit busy)
<Lilacor> Lilacor: last time I tried I got some whackass graphical artifacts
<fumanju> now, i want to use my laptop to remote login to the desktop
<tilkz> i also have another, completely differentrelated question about a vpn ,im running a PPTP vpn server, when people connect to the vpn they loose all internet connection, what is the problem ,and why are they loosing internet connection. When i connect i still have internet connection>>>.....
<mni> I installed ubuntu 6.06 LTS and i can't connect to internet
<mni> can somebody help?
<blackjackel> dbo: right-o, though I'm not quite sure how to do that... I'm a BRAND new linux user... I'm normally familiar with MIRC on windows.... I'm learning EVERYTHING new :)
<DBO> mni, does ifconfig show any ethernet adapters
<DBO> blackjackel, /j #DBO
<Determinist> hey guys. is there any way to "extract" the ubuntu-alternate installation iso image to a usb flash drive?
<fumanju> hrm...nevermind...i think i just figured out what i was gonna ask...
<mni> yes
<fumanju> hahah
<mni> but i use linksys wireless
<Lilacor> blackjackel: use xchat...it works great
<ZeroA4> Determinist, yes... not really easy... there is a page about in the wiki
<Lilacor> Determinist: yes
<nonZero> hi!  I had nice graphic volume up/down osd with gnome for my multimedia keyboard, but suddenly it disappeared (maybe after i installed he kubuntu pkg) how do i bring it back?
<blackjackel> Lilacor: thats what I'm using right now... I think
<Determinist> could you give me a url please? i've tried finding this and no luck.
<Arnar_> Hi all.. anyone have any experience with LIRC on ubuntu 6.10?
<Lilacor> Determinist: mount it as a ISO image using the loopback device and then copy the files over
<KiloHertz> anyone here had any luck with getting multiple monitors working in ubuntu. Like one card is on nvidia driver the other is vesa. Any help please.
<mni> (dbo) i want to connect to wireless
<Determinist> Lilacor, what would not create a bootable usb drive.
<Lilacor> blackjackel: good, sounds like you're already halfway there
<DBO> mni, what adapter exactly do you have?
<Lilacor> Determinist: that's true but at least you'd have your files on it and then you'd have to figure out how to make your usb drive bootable
<ZeroA4> Determinist, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Determinist> ZeroA4, ty.
<Determinist> Lilacor, ty
<mni> (dbo) linksys wireless adapter
<DBO> mni, model and version please =)
<cbx33> hi all what wireless chipset is best supported nativeley for linux
<KennyTheGeek> what is the default runlevel of Ubuntu?
<cbx33> is it the prism2?
<KiloHertz> at the bottom of this picture is little docki where you can launch programs from. Can someone tell me which one this is. http://www.deletefactory.net/quandar/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/2006-09-01--15-40-21.png
<mni> (dbo) version: wirelessG model: WRT54GL
<cbx33> mni, is that a belkin
<DBO> cbx33, linksys
<Lilacor> blackjackel: just for an example...I'm writing a 30GB+ file to an NTFS  volume from Ubuntu as we speak.
<cbx33> ahh of course
<cbx33> I know I'd seen it somewhere
<Lilacor> blackjackel: so you can be sure that ntfs-3g works great.
<noelferreira> how can i see the amount of video ram of my graphic card?
<Lilacor> noelferreira: maybe with 'lshw?'
<nny> KiloHertz, looks like xfce windowsmanager
<KiloHertz> okay thanks
<noelferreira> Lilacor: what hw stands for?
<webodin> do any body know how to configure VLC
<webodin> in terminal
<MasseR> I have a mpc190 printer http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-smart_base_mpc190 but it doesn't load usblp driver, nor does it understand that it should use it. I think at least. Can someone help me?
<tarek> hi everybody ,ichanged my ubuntu system into arabic but i canot write arabic letters ,it reads only
<webodin> or maybe easy way
<blackjackel> Lilacor:  thats awesome, thanks for the confidence boost :)
<julian2> Hi. I'm trying to figure out how to exchange my current laptop harddrive for a new one without having to reinstall ubuntu. The new hdd is sitting in a external case and is connected.
<KiloHertz> anyone know how to start the xfce window manager from terminal?
<webodin> i install all codecs w32 + libdvdcss2 + plugins
<julian2> I suppose just copying over the files is not an option...
<nny> my system is acting strange. When i restart X it hangs after i login and when i run certain apps it hangs. I sense bad X juju or some permissions BS, anyone gotta way to check?
<webodin> but still can't play video
<webodin> sound is ok
<mni> dbo,i cant access my boot loader when configure the wireless
<Floatie> Think the Netgear MA 101 is using Atmel chipset
<DBO> mni, erm the system wont boot when wireless is configured?
<tarek> hi everybody ,ichanged my ubuntu system into arabic but i canot write arabic letters ,it reads only any clue?
<nny> ok wth
<nny> i cant login to user manager OR services, i get a white screen too
<nny> someone please explain why my ubuntu box is actinglike windows
<Lilacor> noelferreira: "hardware"
<MasseR> Can someone help me with printer and usblp trouble?
<mni> BDO,but when i reinstall the OS it appear again
<Lilacor> Floatie: that took quite a while for you to find out
<Lilacor> Floatie: what does lspci -vv and lshw tell you?
<noelferreira> thanks Lilacor
<strabes> how can I find out the IP address of a windows box on my local network?
<Lilacor> strabes: go over to it and ask
<nny> strabes, um, cmd --> ipconfig?
<strabes> Lilacor: it's up two flights of stairs
<Lilacor> strabes: get some lead out of yer pants
<tuxmaniac> Lilacor, er?
<strabes> i was just wondering if there's a command to list all computers on the network or something
<kbrooks> nny: um
<DBO> mni, please join #DBO
<strabes> i know how to do it in windows...
<kbrooks> nny: turn off desktop effects.
<nny> kbrooks, they are
<Lilacor> strabes: you could probably do a ping scan using nmap
<ZeroA4> strabes, nmap
<sparr> is there a distro between debian and ubuntu?  id like [k] ubuntu's great desktop integration along with debian's rolling release system
<Floatie> looking now
<HeXiLeD> hi guys . i am trying to help a kubuntu user getting an ssl ftp gui client. gftp seems not to have it by default. since i am not  a .deb user  can anyone tip me on this ?
<DBO> kbrooks, you got yours coming =P
<ZeroA4> sparr, no... but you can use KDE on Debian
<sparr> HeXiLeD: konqueror, sftp://user:password@server
<Lilacor> sparr: you can use KDE on debian
<sparr> ZeroA4 and Lilacor: but its much less well executed
<Lilacor> strabes: use 'nmap'
<strabes> Lilacor: ok thanks
<Lilacor> sparr: okay then start with kubuntu and start stripping down yourself
<ZeroA4> sparr, that why people are prasing (k)ubuntu
<nny> kbrooks, this thing was fine yesterday, now wow/ cedega locks when loading, restarting gdm and logging in hanghs, and NONE of my system control apps seem to be loading properly. pretty sure this is an issue with the wm. should i reconfigure ubuntu desktop?
<sparr> Lilacor: stripping down?  huh?
<Lilacor> HeXiLeD: how about using filezilla?
<sparr> ZeroA4: yes, it is.
<xororand> hi, i'm having trouble with installing an InstallAnywhere-based application (java) which ran fine on my gentoo and debian machines, but not on this quite vanilla ubuntu box. i get the following error message: http://paste.unfoog.de/view?id=45
<Lilacor> sparr: stripping the OS down to what you want it to do
<sparr> Lilacor: why would i strip it down at all?
<nny> f it i am gonna try this is annoying brb
<vadersolo> Hi guys
<HeXiLeD> is filezilla available for nix?
<Lilacor> sparr: because it doesn't do what you want it to
<nonZero> hi!  I had nice graphic volume up/down osd with gnome for my multimedia keyboard, but suddenly it disappeared (maybe after i installed he kubuntu pkg) how do i bring it back?
<Lilacor> HeXiLeD: I'm pretty sure it is
<sparr> Lilacor: and how would that help?
<vadersolo> I used to code in unix long ago, now I need a good IDE to get back to work again?
<ZeroA4> xororand, you have java instaled?
<vadersolo> any recommendations?
<Lilacor> vadersolo: EMACS
<sparr> vader: kdevelop is good
<basel226>  
<vadersolo> I used to use anjuta, but it's outdated now
<xororand> ZeroA4: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java (sun-java5-bin)
<tuxmaniac> vadersolo, anjuta is not outdated
<sparr> vadersolo: kdevelop is good.  also eclipse.
<HeXiLeD> Lilacor: humm...
<vadersolo> 1.2 is
<HeXiLeD> can u check ?
<Lilacor> HeXiLeD: it's installed on my box right now
<ZeroA4> xororand, looks like you program is look for it in /tmp/install.dir.7622/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java
<HeXiLeD> with a search
<HeXiLeD> just to list
<Lilacor> HeXiLeD: I think that's pretty rest assured it's available
<HeXiLeD> ok
<Lilacor> xororand: it sounds like you don't have java installed in the right place
<linuxgeekery> strabes: more specifically, try "nmap -sP IP.addre.sses
<Lilacor> xororand: or your application is expecting java in a different directory
<KiloHertz> what is that bar at the bottom of XFCE called?
<hrik001> hi, my network-admin program is broken, i get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)", how can i fix it ? thanls
<deebus> anyone know any tools I can use to disguise my tcp fingerprint?
<KiloHertz> what is that bar at the bottom of XFCE called?
<strabes> linuxgeekery: I don't know the IP, that's what i'm trying to find out!
<deebus> something like morph, but maybe more recent?
<xororand> ZeroA4: the file it complains about, exists and is of file type "ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, [...] ". also it's set to executable but i can't run it manually neither
<Lilacor> deebus: what do you mean your tcp fingerprint?
<kbrooks> deebus, why? and secure also by other methods
<deebus> for fun, really
<deebus> make it look like win2k3 box
<Floatie> under*-network I see logical name wlan0, a serial number and entries following configuration, broadcast =yes driver= at76_usb driverversion=0.14beta1 firmware=1.101.2-84 wireless=IEEE 802.11b
<Lilacor> deebus: sorry... not a clue
<deebus> kbrooks:  I plan to.  this is just one thing I'd like to do
<xororand> Lilacor, ZeroA4: i think that the installanywhere installers bring their own java-vm which is exactly the file about which it complains
<ZeroA4> xororand, who ows it ? who has run, read permissions ?
<kbrooks> deebus, well, i don't know. if you answered for security, i would say hold on
<Anton99> is 4.10 the oldest ubuntu release?
<Arnar_> KiloHertz: the launcher?
<KiloHertz> arnar, yes
<xororand> ZeroA4: 755 and the user who's running the installer has access to it
<Lilacor> xororand: oooh..that sounds like a PITA
<deebus> kbrooks:  yes, security
<deebus> security == fun for me
<Lilacor> Floatie: do you know if at76_usb is supported?
<arnotixe_>  hi all. anyone know how to install a specific version of wine, with synaptic?
<Gprs> hey all
<KiloHertz> arnar, I am wanting to start that from the terminal but I can't figure out what to type to get it to run
<Gprs> can me help some one?
<xororand> Lilacor: i've read about that on some forums, with different applications using InstallAnywhere. haven't found a solution yet
<hrik001> hi, my network-admin program is broken, i get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)", how can i fix this ? thanks
<Gprs> can me help some one?
<kbrooks> deebus, do not secure solely by obscurity. it has failed for microsoft, and it will fail for you.
<Gprs> can me help some one?
<Arnar_> KiloHertz: hold on a minute..
<KiloHertz> arnar: k
<kbrooks> !repeat | Gprs
<ubotu> Gprs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ZeroA4> xororand, can you tell it to use the other java ?
<Lilacor> Gprs: yes you can help whomever you'd like
<deebus> kbrooks:  I know.  this is just a fun exercise
<Anton99>     ???
<xororand> well thanks for your help, Lilacor and ZeroA4, i'll just make a tarball of the installed application on my gentoo box now and copy that over
<Floatie> how do I check that
<kbrooks> !ask | Gprs
<ubotu> Gprs: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lilacor> whoo hoo! cyrlic!
<Anton99> !repeat | Gprs
<xororand> ZeroA4: i don't think so
<Arnar_> KiloHertz: xfce4-panel
<Ali_ix> !ru | Anton99
<ubotu> Anton99:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Anton99> !ask | Gprs
<deebus> kbrooks: not really security, I know.  but it's fun to see what attacks come down the pipe based on the info you're giving out
<KiloHertz> aranar: thx bunches
<Arnar_> KiloHertz: np..
<Gprs> I will install GCC on my RedHat
<Gprs> I will install GCC on my RedHat
<kbrooks> !repeat | Gprs
<ubotu> Gprs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lilacor> Gprs: is there an echo in here?
<Arnar_> KiloHertz: if you need anything else of the sort: http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/userguide/xfce4-components
<hrik001> can anyone help me fix network-admin, it segfaults!
<kbrooks> !patience | gprs
<ubotu> gprs: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lilacor> hrik001: what did you do before it segfaulted?
<Lilacor> hrik001: did you install or change some software?
<hrik001> i was trying to make a local network
<Gprs> kbrooks
<Gprs> kbrooks: can u say me the command of gcc?
<kbrooks> Gprs, talk to the channel, not me
<Lilacor> Gprs: usually 'gcc'
<Gprs> yes
<kurumin> Hello for anybody!
<Gprs> -bash: gcc: command not found
<nny> wow
<Gprs> U see!!
<sid> Gnome doesn't start all the way, after I login to gdm I get only the tan background and some white box on the top left. Everything has worked fine for awhile now, I haven't changed anything I believe. I just did an update-manager update.
<Ali_ix> Gprs: intall buidl-essential package
<Lilacor> Gprs: okay install gcc then
<hrik001> Lilacor, i didnt install anythings, just changed settings in network-admin, but now it wont open anymore, can it be reinstalled ?
<Ali_ix> !info build-essential | Gprs
<sid> Anyone have any idea how to fix gnome? I deleted .gconf* and .gnome* and tried to reboot, that didn't help anyu
<ubotu> gprs: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Lilacor> hrik001: it should be able to be reinstalled but I don't know what it is called
<Lilacor> hrik001: look it up under synaptic
<nny> listen up! anyone wanna know how to make your ubuntu laptop EXACTLY like windows? Just comment out the loopback address in /etc/network/interfaces ... :D
<deebus> sid: can you reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<random-baby> composite extension
<Lilacor> sid: D'oh!
<Ali_ix> Lilacor: it might eb ubuntu-desktop package
<Ali_ix> *be
<sparr> nny: i admit, i don't get the joke
<Lilacor> Ali_ix: hellifiknow
<random-baby> ubotu composite extension
<Brazilian> Someone know the Kurumin distribution?
<kbrooks> nny: the loopback address is necessary.
<hrik001> Lilacor, maybe i can try 'nm-applet' ?
<greg30> hi there, someone here who can help me with getting my ati x1900 running on feisty ?
<Lilacor> hrik001: applet is different
<kbrooks> sparr, dont get the joke either.
<nny> sparr i was setting up a test environment on a /29 yesterday and errantly commented out the lo when trying to disable dhcp on the other interfaces :\
<Gprs> install: cannot stat `buidl-essential`: No such file or directory
<Gprs> install: cannot stat `buidl-essential`: No such file or directory
<richaoj> greg30 have you tried the restricted drivers manager
<nny> kbrooks, oh yeah, this i know
<greg30> i tried every wiki and howto i could found but nothing worked
<nny> kbrooks, see my comment above
<Ali_ix> Gprs: there is a type it is: build-essential
<sid> Is there a known bug about this? I didn't see anything in launchpad
<Lilacor> anyone using x64 ubuntu with a dell latitude d820?
<Ali_ix> !fglrx | greg30
<ubotu> greg30: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MasseR> http://pastebin.ca/497154 for anyone who wants to look at my problem
<Gprs> install: cannot stat `build-essential`: No such file or directory
<nny> sparr nothing was working "quite right".. i imagine a lot of programs use the loopback for various calls and i had made it quite useless. The system worked, but acted VERY buggy. My question earlier was why was my laptop acting buggy like windows. Seems i figure it out. :\
<dru> where do i find themes?
<dru> i know ...gnome-look.org .. but what do i look under
<Ali_ix> Gprs: check this: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-basic-compilers-build-essential
<greg30> thnx guys, i will try your link
<dru> every download i find is wrong file type
<dru> can someone help?
<sid> When I login to failsafe gnome, it does basically the same thing. except there is no white box on the top left. But it doesn't get past the tan background phase
<urko> hello
<nny> KiloHertz, google avanti if you want a dock app. I personally end up installing and disabling them.
<Lilacor> dru: under system ->preferences -> themes
<Erealz> hello everyone I need help my gnome menues when I was messing around with the settings on beryl now they won't come back ?
<dru> i kno how to change it
<Invertigo> hello, I would like to check my libntfs-3g version, how do i do this?
<nny> KiloHertz, er Avant
<Erealz> how can I restart the gnome menues?
<dru> i want to know how to find themes with the right file type
<Poseidon> hello :)
<dru> everything on gnome-look i find is wrog file type
<Lilacor> Erealz: turn off desktop effects
<nny> KiloHertz, see also: Kiba dock
<Invertigo> Im using Feisty server edition :)
<Erealz> I can't
<Erealz> I can't see the bottom or top menues
<Poseidon> can anybody tell me where i can find information to make a network with other computer
<dru> lilacor: do u know what i mean?
<Erealz> that what iv been trying to say
<Ali_ix> dru: go to Preferences > Themes and click cutomise
<nny> dru for what part of ubuntu-desktop?
<dru> i want the whole theme
<Lilacor> Erealz: sure you can
<dru> the controls bar the windows
<nny> dru GTK 2?
<dru> everything
<Erealz> no
<Invertigo> Poseidon -> how are you planning to network? just HD's or more?
<Erealz> I can't
<Lilacor> Erealz: try ctrl+alt+backspace
<dru> i dont know what its called
<dave123123> hi, can anyone please tell me an easy way to copy all the files in a playlist to a usb mp3 player?
<nny> dru one sec
<Erealz> if I do that x will restart
<Erealz> what the point
<dru> im using ubuntu fiesty .. the newest version
<Erealz> iv uninstall beryl and deleted my .beryl dir settings
<Lilacor> Erealz: are you saying you have beryl on by default?
<nny> dru http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100
<Erealz> and still nothing
<Poseidon> inverting I will be something like sevrer
<Invertigo> how to check a lib file version? eg. libntfs-3g <-- would like to know what version i have installed :)
<Erealz> nop
<Erealz> I turn it off
<Erealz> when that iddnt work
<Poseidon> other computer will use internet, windows xp Sp2
<Invertigo> Poseidon -> you can share HD's with samba
<Erealz> I uninstalled it
<Erealz> and still no menues
<nny> you want GTK themes or metacity
<Lilacor> Erealz: ....
<Erealz> I really don't want to have to reinstall
<Poseidon> inverting HD? hard drive you mean :?
<dave123123> Invertigo, system>admin>synaptic then search for it
<Erealz> theirs gota be something I can please....
<nny> dru then go to Preferences --> themes and install as Ali_ix suggested
<moominot> poseidon. you hav to use samba
<Invertigo> synaptic, hmmz :)
<Lilacor> Erealz: go to your CLI ...remote ubuntu-desktop and then install ubuntu-desktop
<dru> i just tryed that
<dru> and it said wrong file type
<Lilacor> Erealz: REMOVE I mean
<Poseidon> moominot im noob ;) its my first time with linux
<Invertigo> dont have system admin though, im using server edition :)
<dru> for http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Neutronium?content=46153
<dru> that
<moominot> in Ubuntu feisty there is something like shared folders
<Erealz> I forgot the keybord shortcut toe bring up the cmdline prompt
<Erealz> what is it] 
<Erealz> cous like I said
<dave123123> try man libntfs.....
<Erealz> I can't get to no menues
<nny> Erealz start gnome in safe mode via the login screen and remove beryl from your sessions config
<Lilacor> Erealz: go back to your login screen
<Ali_ix> Erealz: ctrl+f1-6
<moominot> everyone was newbie
<Invertigo> "no manual entry"
<Poseidon> i know
<zain> hey how do i enable desktop effects without getting a bug?
<Lilacor> Invertigo: try running ntfs-3g and it'll tell you
<nny> zain, close the window
<Erealz> I tryd
<zain> nnu, close the window?
<Invertigo> its running :), but i have some FUSE problems with NTFS3g
<zain> nny*
<dru> nny: still no idea whit sas wrong file type?
<nny> zain, or doyou mean "my desktop breaks when i try to use effects"
<Erealz> it says becouse I was in safemode that it won't delete the sessions
<Erealz> now what...
<Lilacor> Invertigo: I thought you wanted to know the version number
<Invertigo> according to a website its caused by a wrong version of libntfs-3g
<Invertigo> compared to NTFS3G itsself
<Fezzler> When I choose Place>Network, it shows my 3 home computers and Workgroup, and in Workgroup is my 3 computers again.  Something configured wrong?
<Invertigo> yes, I do, i would like to check its version
<Lilacor> Invertigo: are you using EE or FF?
<nny> dru, zain i gotta head out for a sec, client is waiting for me, be back in a few, help more then
<Invertigo> FF
<Ali_ix> Invertigo: try synaptic, search the lib name and see the version displayed
<zain> i want to enable the wobbly windows effect(desktop efects) with out my computer getting a bug or something
<Invertigo> Im using server, i dont have synaptic
<Lilacor> Invertigo: remove ntfs-3g and then reinstall it
<Poseidonnn> :)
<Ali_ix> zain: what is your vga? did you install drivers
<Erealz> ok
<Lilacor> zain: all software has bugs
<Invertigo> Lilacor , didnt work tried it three times
<Erealz> how about restarting gnome can that be done or not?
<dave123123> Invertigo, do "man apt-get" and read that till u find the bit that answers your question
<Lilacor> Invertigo: what does it tell you when you try to remove it?
<zain> but what do i need to use inorder to not have any desktop bugs
<zain> i want to use my desktop effect
<Erealz> how can I restart gnome
<Lilacor> zain: then use desktop effects
<Invertigo> on mount: fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<Invertigo> FUSE mount point creation failed
<tomek_> _____HELLO____ALL___________-
<zain> buti heard that it messes ur pc up
<Lilacor> Erealz: reboot the entire box
<Ali_ix> zain: desktop effects use compiz that is more stable than beryl
<zain> lilacor, i heard you have to enable it through a different way
<Lilacor> Invertigo: sounds like that device is being used by something else
<Fezzler> beryl rocks
<Ali_ix> zain: you can disable it if it is runnung buggy
<tomek_> but Beryl has more optns
<zain> ali_ix
<zain> how do  i enbale it
<Invertigo> Lilacor : this is a weblink to the same prob: http://forum.ntfs-3g.org/viewtopic.php?t=303
<Ali_ix> tomek_: yes, but really unstable :)
<zain> ali_ix, enable desktop effect?
<rambo3> how do i get info about  agp vendors ?
<Invertigo> In there they explain how to solve it, but i dont know how to update just this file
<rambo3> -s
<Fezzler> Zain: /join #ubuntu-effect
<tomek_> Ali-ix : yes..... indeed - but VERY nice also ;)
<zain> freezler, ok
<Ali_ix> zain: try preferences > desktop-effects, it will ask you whether to run it or not
<nuked_omen> how to install the beryl operational sisteem?
<Lilacor> Invertigo: so what happens when you try to remove ntfs-3g?
<Fezzler> zain: make that /join #ubuntu-effects
<Invertigo> Its being removed, thats it :)
<Checkka> How do I install the linux source for ubuntu?
<tomek_> question is: whay do U need - "coolness" or stability ;>
<variant> !beryl | nuked_omen
<Fezzler> any samba gurus on call?
<Lilacor> Invertigo: remove all FUSE-related files
<Ali_ix> zain: you can install "GL-Desktop" package via synaptic which give your more control over compiz
<Poseidonnn> s koe
<tomek_> !
<Lilacor> Invertigo: remove libntfs3g also
<ubotu> nuked_omen: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Lilacor> Invertigo: then reinstall
<tomek_> din'nt know that one - will check
<zain> how do i get GL-Desktop
<Invertigo> Lilacor : This is my 2nd reinstall today, newest packages available
<rshadow> is there anything special I need to do to install Ubuntu on a raid / sata setup?
<Ali_ix> zain: search compiz in synaptic
<Lilacor> rshadow: look up HOWTO RAID for linux
<Lilacor> rshadow: there's plenty of resources on it
<Lilacor> rshadow: also LVM2 is highly useful for RAID bunches
<Invertigo> Im running NTFS3G V. 1.417
<rshadow> Lilacor: thanks
<Lilacor> Invertigo: is that the latest version?
<Invertigo> yupz
<Invertigo> and the newest version of Fuse as well
<tomek_> don't have the "gl-desktop" in my synaptic - but i do have  "compiz-extra" package ?? WILL IT OD ? ;)
<arnotixe_> hi. is there a special channel for synaptic or other package managers? I'd like to force a previous version of wine.
<Lilacor> Invertigo: so when you try to mount a volume you get that error?
<tomek_> don't have the "gl-desktop" in my synaptic - but i do have  "compiz-extra" package ?? WILL IT OD ? ;)
<MasseR> http://pastebin.ca/497154 for anyone who wants to look at my problem :)
<Ali_ix> arnotixe_: you should try APT or dpkg
<ebel> I think my battery went dead while in suspend. Now nautilus won't start, it complains about bonobo-activation-server. However that's no running so I can't kill it/restart it. Any advice?
<Invertigo> Lilacor: Its mounted right now, i can acces and write the NTFS files, Im trying to mount it in samba to allow windows sharing
<Lilacor> MasseR: did you look up your printer model under the forums?
<Invertigo> this worked before on Edgy Eft, but after a full reinstall and upgrade it doesnt work anymore
<MasseR> Lilacor: No luck
<Lilacor> Invertigo: so why the heck are you trying to mount the volume TWICE?!
<Fezzler> smb, samba, networking issues.  Anyone knowledgable?
<Lilacor> Invertigo: I see the problem...I think you're confused about how samba works.
<Invertigo> its NTFS,
<Invertigo> my box has to be able to write to it... but it also needs to be available through the network
<Lilacor> Invertigo: you only need to mount a volume *once*
<Fezzler> Lilacor: knowledgable about samba?
<linux_kid> How do I install packages on a PC with no net connection (dependencies take forever to download individually)
<AaronMT> When I resume from standby I can not connect to my wireless internet again. It attempts to connect and fails immediately. How can I resolve this?
<AaronMT> ^ I am using ndiswrapper
<tomek_> BTW - I'm goin to mount (PHISICALLY ;) - put into my COMP-BOX) a new HDD (500 GB WD) - and I'm thinkin about FS  -   I've read bout 10^5 google texts - so please don't tell me to search again :) :P  - ONEsimple question  -  ReiserFS, EXT3,  OR  something else !?!?
<Lilacor> Fezzler: not a lot but enough to know you're not supposed to try to mount an ntfs-3g volume twice
<Fezzler> I installed samba last night and got it running with my Vista HP and iMacG5.  Now just need to tips to fine tune
<Invertigo> How to I "mount" it in samba then? when i check my ubuntu box from a windows puter it only allows me to access "printers"
<arnotixe_> yep. and in apt-get, how can I show the versions available to choose from?
<Lilacor> tomek_: use XFS
<Erealz> I need help
<dmhouse> Hey, anyone use Gnuplot 4.2? Is there an apt repository for it anywhere?
<tomek_> anyone ?
<Lilacor> tomek_: use XFS
<Ali_ix> linux_kid: check needed packages via synaptic and from menu use Generate package download script
<Black_Mask> how to install windows xp after installing ubuntu?
<tomek_> XFS ?!  -  really  -  was readin bout it but..........
<linux_kid> Ali_ix, thanks
<Lilacor> Black_Mask: install vmware, install winxp on top of that
<orehon> How can I lock the kde session when the laptop is closed?
<Fezzler> Lilacor: Why is my Places>Network showing my 3 computer plus WORKGROUP, and then 3 computers within WORKGROUP?  Seems redundant.
<hannhimhe> I've check google and forums but I'm still lost. Can I, as in Fedora Core 5, get a graphical application to manage lvm's?
<tomek_> <Lilacor>  -  maybe i really will check that XFS
<Lilacor> tomek_: I highly recommend it. NASA uses it, I use it too.
<Lilacor> Fezzler: I'm not sure
<Munchkinguy> Hello.
<Erealz> basicly  I was messing with my beryl setting when the next thing I know the bottom and top menu-es disappeared from the desktop now iv tryd delete the start beryl-manager in sessions manager and deleting my .beryl dir restarted with still no luck of them coming back im running out of idea please if someone can help?
<Lilacor> Fezzler: I wish I knew more about samba.
<Ali_ix> linux_kid: u will get package url list (with dependency list) once you get downloaded them on another pc, you may copy packages to /var/cache/apt/archives and run synaptic again, it will find downloaded packages and install in curerct order
<mo0osah_> how do you share files with virtualbox
<Munchkinguy> Is there any useful software for converting mpeg videos to theora?
<jason0_> I'm running e17 / ubuntu, Is there a way to get hal to automount devices when I'm not in gnome?
<dru> lilacor: how do i find my drive name?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Lilacor: I read some horror stories about XFS,  that you should use it with a UPS or risk losing stuff
<digital_k> isn't beryl still in development officially?
<Lilacor> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: I've never had that issue. *ever*
<sid> On the ubuntu installer, the partitioner won't get past 46%, how can I fix this?
<tomek_> and what bout ReiserFS  (most admins say : "ONLY Ext3")  - i know that Reiser is little faster with smaller files - but when a crash comes (lack of electricity) i could not get up  - how about XFS with that ??
* Erealz basicly  I was messing with my beryl setting when the next thing I know the bottom and top menu-es disappeared from the desktop now iv tryd delete the start beryl-manager in sessions manager and deleting my .beryl dir restarted with still no luck of them coming back im running out of idea please if someone can help?
<AaronMT> When I resume from standby I can not connect to my wireless internet again. It attempts to connect and fails immediately. How can I resolve this? I am using ndiswrapper
<sid> When the partitioner starts up, it doesn't get past 46% and startup
<Ali_ix> !repeat | Erealz
<ubotu> Erealz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lilacor> dru: I'm not sure what you're trying to do
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Lilacor: I guess it's because it does metadata journaling but not data journaling, so the FS is intact after the wrong crash but your data is not
<Lilacor> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: I don't know the gory details. I just know that it WFM.
<tomek_> think i will go on XFS  -  if U recomend it :)
<Erealz> should I just reinstall?
<dru> lilacor: im lookig around on gnome look and i found a splash screen i like ... :) dont know what that is ... but in the description it says Append this to your menu.lst or grub.conf:
<dru> splashimage=(hd1,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm
<dru> be sure to set the "hd1,1" to your drive number with ubuntu installed.
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Black_Mask: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<sid> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Erealz> basicly  I was messing with my beryl setting when the next thing I know the bottom and top menu-es disappeared from the desktop now iv tryd delete the start beryl-manager in sessions manager and deleting my .beryl dir restarted with still no luck of them coming back im running out of idea please if someone can help?
<Lilacor> dru: oh.... welp look at 'fdisk -l' and see the order of your HDDs
<ttjl_> why are movie files jerky when accessed across network-how do i improve?
<orehon> How can I lock the kde session when the laptop is closed?
<baghyay> whoto install Kiba-dock corectely
<dru> lilacor: thank you
<tomek_> ttjl - cause bandwith is too small
<Lilacor> ttjl_: probably your link between the remote computer isn't fast enough
<tomek_> BTW - movies via network ??   - i think You'll need a gigabit NET
<ttjl_> lilacor, is there a way to work around this or improve it
<richaoj> erealz, you could try #ubuntu-effects
<Erealz> ty
<ttjl_> is there a way to work around this?
<Lilacor> ttjl_: yes, buy a gigabit adapter for your computer and the remote computer...plug them into a gigabit switch and you should be fine
<dru> lilacor: /dev/sdc1               1         976      249805+   6  FAT16
<dru>  so sdc would be my driver name?
<Lilacor> dru: Hmmmm??
<Corbin|Tuxing> how do u change ur desktop to kde and not gnome
<ttjl_> ok thanks, think that is really a no.
<ttjl_> bye
<dru> i ran that command in the terminal, and it gave me that
<dru> Disk /dev/sdc: 255 MB, 255852544 bytes
<dru> 16 heads, 32 sectors/track, 976 cylinders
<dru> Units = cylinders of 512 * 512 = 262144 bytes
<dru>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<dru> /dev/sdc1               1         976      249805+   6  FAT16
<Lilacor> dru: run it using sudo
<Lilacor> doh!
<Ali_ix> Corbin|Tuxing: install kubuntu-desktop package
<arnotixe_> ali_ix: Do you know how to list the available packages with apt? Or is it always the newest only, no previous?
<Lilacor> dru: sudo fdisk -l
<dru> just did .. nothing came up
<Corbin|Tuxing> do u know where i can get that for fawn
<Ali_ix> arnotixe_: always newest
<Lilacor> dru: *nothing* came up?
<Corbin|Tuxing> Ali-ix, do u know where i can get that for fawn
<tomek_> for a "normal" (read with pleasure) movie watching via network You'll need bout (depending on movie size and quality) 5MB/s still transfer (100Mb/s standard seem do be ok) but i will recomend a Gb network
<dru> opps .. lol diddnt see the password line sitting thee
<Ali_ix> Corbin|Tuxing: use synaptic
<digital_k> Corbin|Tuxing: available in synaptic, you might also want to consider installing just kde base if you dont want the kde login manager, etc.
<FFForever> how do i mount my ipod to backup the music?
<FFForever> (i use kubuntu 7.04)
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<dru> Disk /dev/sdc: 255 MB, 255852544 bytes
<dru> 16 heads, 32 sectors/track, 976 cylinders
<dru> Units = cylinders of 512 * 512 = 262144 bytes
<dru>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<dru> /dev/sdc1               1         976      249805+   6  FAT16
<dru> that would be is?
<Ali_ix> Corbin|Tuxing: Administation > Synaptic Package Management
<Parmenion> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<erUSUL> !paste | dru
<ubotu> dru: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FFForever> !rockbox
<dru> oh i lost the ink to pastebin .. thanks
<Lilacor> FFForever: what filesystem does your IPOD use?
<tomek_> ok - need to party   -   BYE BYE ALL  - and GOOOOOOOOD LUCK
<FFForever> i have no clue, i just went from windows 2 linux
<dru> lilacor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21592/
<digital_k> its probably using fat32
<Lilacor> FFForever: doh!
<Corbin|Tuxing> i want to be able to pick kde or gnome
<Lilacor> FFForever: what happens when you plug your ipod in and then view it as a volume under 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<Iaze> menu
<digital_k> Corbin:install it via the synaptic manager then you can select it on the login screen, under options
<Corbin|Tuxing> what do i need to type in the package manger to get the kde desktop
<Ali_ix> Corbin|Tuxing: after install, you will have choise in login screen to start session with gnome or kde
<datrigg> hi, how do i set share up to work through linux to vmware windows guest os
<naaronbo> Hi, all
<Corbin|Tuxing> what the name of the program to install it like what do i type
<digital_k> kubuntu-desktop
<Lilacor> datrigg: use 'shared folders' underneath vmware
<digital_k> or kde-base if you only want kde, not the kde login manager
<baghyay> how to save Kiba-dock runing without a terminal
<Lilacor> datrigg: what ver. are you using? or are you just using 'player?'
<eve> alguine que hable espaol
<datrigg> using server 3.x
<MFen> what's the schedule for security updates in ubuntu feisty?
<Apex> Every cd/dvd I burn I get an an a write error trying lower the speed, but it appears the cd burns fine.
<sid> When I click next on step 3 for of the ubiquity install on the livecd, it doesn't get to step 4. It says it's "Starting up the partioner" but it doesn't get past 46% on this step. What can I do?
<MFen> i'm not getting very many.. i don't think i've had any in weeks
<eve> nadie habla espaol
<Apex> Something to fix this?
<MFen> i suppose it's possible that there are just not very many security issues, but i doubt it
<Lilacor> dru: okay so you're trying to figure out what to put in your grub.conf?
<datrigg> what do I type to get share set up?
<Lilacor> datrigg: are you using vmware player?
<dru> lilacor: im just going to forget about the splash page, i need help with ALOT more things ... like setting up my wireless card, and setting up my zune
<FFForever> nothing happens when i plug it in
<naaronbo> i can't see wmv video, anyone help me....
<Parmenion> naaronbo, you need the w32codecs afaik
<unnutz> !restricted
<datrigg> I am using 3.x server
<jura> hi there
<Lilacor> FFForever: plug it in and it should be visible if you run 'sudo fdisk -l' underneath the terminal
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unnutz> !restricted | naaronbo
<ubotu> naaronbo: please see above
<Lilacor> FFForever: terminal is your best friend...you'll learn to use it A LOT!
<jura> can someone help me with xorg.conf file?
<FFForever> oppps plugged it in the wrong way (lol)
<naaronbo> I will install this codecs.... thank you unnutz
<Lilacor> FFForever: ugh.
<erUSUL> !anyone | jura
<ubotu> jura: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jura> OK
<Lilacor> I'm about to install x64 ubuntu but had graphical problems last time... does anyone know about this problem?
<jura> anyone, i can't play videos
<FFForever> is there a way i can start my network devices but tell them not to get the dhcp?
<Erealz> sorry I had to restart
<jura> im getting the bad alloc error
<Erealz> what what that channel again?
<Lilacor> FFForever: use your network manager
<FFForever> i was talking about during start up
<Lilacor> FFForever: use the network manager
<Erealz> I ment what was the channel #name
<mdkaneda55> hey, got a question.... i checked a md5 against an iso, failed, but i burned it anyways and it booted just fine and installed... but now, not sure if the problem is related, but i'm having some serious kernel stability issues, keep crashing bad where nothing responds (not even ctrl+alt+F1 / Backspace or anything of the sort)... could this be a related issue?
<dru> zune = compatable with linux using vmware .. am i right?
<mdkaneda55> (feisty cd was the iso)
<Ali_ix> FFForever: check /etc/network/interfaces for more options
<Lilacor> dru: depends what you're using it for
<FFForever> with nano?
<sid> When I click next on step 3 for of the ubiquity install on the livecd, it doesn't get to step 4. It says it's "Starting up the partioner" but it doesn't get past 46% on this step. What can I do?
<Lilacor> dru: depends for what you're using it
<dru> lilacor: i want to listen to music watch movies and videos
<datrigg> lilacor: I am using 3.x server
<Ali_ix> FFForever: yes
<Erealz> desktop effects problem what rooms please #? beryl
<erUSUL> jura: any player fails?
<dru> my zune is full, i downloaded near 10,000 more songs before i switched to linux
<FFForever> when i use nano i get this........
<FFForever> Error reading /home/chris/.nano_history: Permission denied
<sid> May 19 18:14:54 ubiquity: Watching for question patterns ^partman-auto/.*automatically_partition$, ^partman-auto/select_disk$, ^partman-partitioning/confirm_resize$, ^partman-partitioning/new_size$, ^partman/choose_partition$, ^partman/confirm.*, type:boolean, ERROR, PROGRESS
<jura> Yes
<jura> crashes after starting
<Parmenion> Erealz, #ubuntu-effects ? not sure
<ZaFiL> Hello :)
<ZaFiL> i got a problem under feisty.
<Lilacor> dru: can you copy movies and music to the zune as a volume?
<Hansel> I am looking for good VMWare software to run WinXP within Linux... any good recommendations?  I am using Feisty.  If you have a repository I can add to my sources list it would be appreciated.  (I have a WinXP CD and key I just need good VM software)
<dru> uh normally
<jura> i googled it and found out that the problem is in xorg.conf file
<FFForever> i comment out the iface lines?
<dru> on my windows they had a program that the cd installed
<Lilacor> datrigg: if you have a windows guest OS you should be able to share using samba
<dru> i tryed using wine to install it .. but its not working
<Lilacor> datrigg: I'd use vmware workstation instead though...much easier
<unnutz> Hansel, VMWare Server & VMWare Player are both free
<ZaFiL> this morning, i was under ubuntu 6.10 whithout problem. Then, I decided to go under feisty. No problem, but my touchpad doesn't work (nothing changed during the upgrade) any idea ?
<Hansel> unnutz - can I apt-get them?
<ber1> my mouse spontaneously freezes i'll wave it in circles and once about every 3 seconds it will just stop registering for half a second and then pick back up... i have no idea why. it is wireless, but so is my keyboard and neither have done this sort of thing before. i've checked my connections and moved the receptor to a better spot but its still acting up. anyone have any ideas why?
<unnutz> Hansel, as I remember you can apt-get vmware-server
<Lilacor> FFForever: comment everything out but the loopback stuff and then use network manager to configure your static interface
<dru> im downloading vmware right now
<jura> erursul: tried with totem and vlc
<dru> i just searched vm in synaptic ... downloading everything it found ... lol
<dru> vmware**
<DuckFart> ber1: check that the optic pickup underneath the mouse is clean. even a hair can interfere with tracking
<Lilacor> dru: if you want to use your zune in the same way windows does...I don't think there's any software for that
<Boshi> root@boshi-desktop:~# apt-get autoremove libsdl-mixer1.
<Boshi> Reading package lists... Done
<Boshi> Building dependency tree
<Boshi> Reading state information... Done
<Boshi> E: Couldn't find package libsdl-mixer1.
<Ali_ix> FFForever: you may comment out "auto xxx" line for interfaces
<gokhan_> slm
<Ali_ix> FFForever: check some refrences to get sure
<gokhan_> hi everybody
<FFForever> i want them to start up though
<Ali_ix> !paste | Boshi
<ubotu> Boshi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dru> well i just want my music and shit off the zune and onto my pc .. so i can listen to it
<FFForever> just not get dhcp
<Erealz> hello
<Lilacor> dru:  but if it's a ntfs volume or even a FAT volume, you should be able to just mount it and copy/delete whatever you need to and from the zune as just another HDD
<unnutz> Hansel, by the way, I can recommend you http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto  This way without using apt-get however
<Ali_ix> !interfaces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interfaces - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ber1> duckfart: ha, oddly enough, there was a hair. but i took it out and cleaned the rest of the scanner and its still acting funny but its like a periodic freezing, not just random. any other ideas?
<Lilacor> FFForever: yes so go into network manager and statically configure your interface(s)
<dru> linux doesnt recognize the usb zune
<dru> how would i find it?
<Boshi> Ali_ix:  aah sorry
<Erealz> those anyone know of a way to restart gnome back to it defoults settings like first boot status to illustrate ...
<Lilacor> dru: it'll recognize it
<FFForever> Lilacor, i am on a laptop so there is no static lol
<nikotyna> Erealz: rm -r .gnome*
<dru> it doesnt ....
<sid> When I click next on step 3 for of the ubiquity install on the livecd, it doesn't get to step 4. It says it's "Starting up the partioner" but it doesn't get past 46% on this step. What can I do?
<Erealz> ty
<Lilacor> FFForever: I'm telling you to configure it statically
<Lilacor> dru: what does lsusb tell you?
<DuckFart> ber1: sorry, beyond that i can't help you.
<Lilacor> dru: or lsusb -vv tell you?
<DuckFart> the only problem i ever had was with dust collecting on the optics
<dru> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dru> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03f0:0b0c Hewlett-Packard
<dru> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dru> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dru> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp.
<dru> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dru> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0471:0815 Philips
<Lilacor> dru: you'll see it somewhere in there
<dru> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Lilacor> dru: why do you keep pasting in the channel?
<dru> im sorry
<dru> lol
<Lilacor> dru: try lsusb -vv and check for the device
<dru> how d i find it?
<dru> i mean
<dru> i dont know what its called
<sid> Are there other ways to install ubuntu besides the ubiquity installer?
<Lilacor> sid: go to a console install and use the console partition tool
<Lilacor> dru: do you know what hardware the zune uses?
<dru> nope
<dru> never thought about it
<silverblade> i installed php-cgi, how do i enable mysql support?
<Lilacor> dru: does your zune even POST when it's plugged into the usb port?
<dru> nope
<dru> i just did it
<sid> Lilacor: What is the console partition tool?
<jura> erURSUL: Tried with Totem and VLC, both crashes and i have intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express graphics with 224MB shared memory
<dru> unplugged .. and plugged
<Lilacor> sid: fdisk
<unnutz> !php5-mysql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php5-mysql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unnutz> !php mysql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php mysql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sid> Lilacor: I made a partition, I need Ubuntu on it now.
<naaronbo> Repositories for  w32codes please...
<Lilacor> dru: something is funky with your usb ports or something then
<sid> Lilacor: I already used fdisk, but how do I proceed with the install from here?
<Ali_ix> !info php5-mysql | unnutz
<ubotu> unnutz: php5-mysql: MySQL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 63 kB, installed size 240 kB
<dru> not really
<dru> they worked fine the other day
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know where SoundKonverter saves ripped songs?
<FFForever> why not have ubotu notice them the info?
<dru> and all my other stuff is working .. like wireless mouse and keyboard
<rjg_> hey guys
<wam> hi
<silverblade> ive apt-get'ed php5-mysql, to no avail.
<silverblade> it installed... but thats about all it did
<FFForever> silverblade, you could try xampp :D
<Lilacor> dru: find out what hw is inside of the zune, and then look for it underneath lsusb -vv
<Lilacor> sid: sorry, I'm not sure.
<silverblade> FFForever: whats that?
<dru> then what do i do?
<Lilacor> FFForever: if you're telling me that since you're on a laptop you cannot configure your connection statically, I'm going to have to just say that I'm 100% that your computer is hosed or you're just plain confused.
<FFForever> silverblade, it is apche, mysql, php, etc all in one
<silverblade> FFForever: ah, i thought that was LAMP.
* DuckFart runs around freenode faster than the speed of light, breaks through the fabric of reality only to trip over himself from yesterday, and land face-first into a potted plant
<silverblade> in any case im using lighttpd and have mysql set up but thanks
<FFForever> Lilacor, i am always on the go, do there is no reason to tell it to preset the connection info
<Lilacor> datrigg: I use workstation and I can share files between host and guest OS very easily
<BrianG> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<wile_e8> ever since upgrading to feisty, my computer pauses for a couple minutes on startup after I log in and before it gets all my startup programs going.  Why would this happen?
<sid> Anyone know an alternative to ubiquity for installing Ubuntu from the livecd?
<Lilacor> FFForever: edit your /etc/network/interfaces file and make sure there's nothing in terms of 'eth<x> auto' then
<wam> what do you wanna do exactly sid?
<Lilacor> FFForever: then you'll have to manually bring your interfaces up and down
<silverblade> hmm ok php's cli interface sees that i have mysql, but the cgi version doesnt
<sid> wam: I just want to install Ubuntu. but the ubiquity installer is freezing at step 4
<sid> When I click next on step 3 for of the ubiquity install on the livecd, it doesn't get to step 4. It says it's "Starting up the partioner" but it doesn't get past 46% on this step. What can I do?
<wam> use the alternate CD
<rollerskatejamms> Nobody knows where soundkonverter saves files?'
<Lilacor> sid: use the alternate CD
<sid> "May 19 18:14:54 ubiquity: Watching for question patterns ^partman-auto/.*automatically_partition$, ^partman-auto/select_disk$, ^partman-partitioning/confirm_resize$, ^partman-partitioning/new_size$, ^partman/choose_partition$, ^partman/confirm.*, type:boolean, ERROR, PROGRESS" is what it says in the terminal
<BENN92647> finally
<sid> I don't have the alternative cd.
<Lilacor> sid: burn it and install it
<wam> download it
<root___> hello can someone help me please...once i login in gnome, multiple gnome-screenshot applications start running until the system crashes...plus now that i am using issi.irc, \\\\\\\ these start being written on their own...anyone??
<sid> And I can't download it since I don't have a system. :(
<dru> hey if i run the disc of photoshop
<Lilacor> sid: find a way. we believe in you
<sid> My only system is this livecd.
<wam> don't you have any friends?
<dru> will it install?
<stephy> bonjour
<shirish> guys my port is forwarded on the router but somehow not forwarded on the OS, what should I do? Trying to use ktorrent & getting horrible speeds
<wam> salut
<Lilacor> bonjour
<BENN92647> hello
<stephy> une kestion
<FFForever> Lilacor, there is no way to just tell it to start but not dhcp?
<wam> parle anglais stp
<sid> Isn't there a way to tell ubiquity to skip step 4?
<stephy> i dont' speak english
<root___> anyone????????????????????
<sid> I tried --old-partitioner and --new-partitioner, but they both freeze at 46% when starting up the partitioner on step 4
<DuckFart> root___ : tried a different keyboard? sounds like keys are getting stuck
<BENN92647> can someone please help with ubuntu edgy my sound hardly ever worked, but it worked sometimes.  Now with fiesty I can't get it to work at all
<wam> go to ubuntu@chat.jabberfr.org alors
<Lilacor> FFForever: yes you can set a static IP on it.
<Lilacor> FFForever: and then change it as needed
<root___> DuckFart: it is a laptop  and it does not happen under windows
<regjava> where do i get all the packages for ubuntu?  do i have to download , or dosent those come in the CD
<stephy> ciao
<wam>  tout  l'heure
<dru> lilacor: There is only USB 1.1 support and you need to unload the USB 2.0 kernel module from linux.
<FFForever> ...
<cypher1> shirish, do you forward the correct port that ktorrent listens to in your router ?
<dru> whats that mean
<wam> je suis l bs aussi
<Kyral_Laptop> regjava: The Main repo is on the CD, but about 80% of the packages are on the Net
<regjava> I dont find any good packages on the CD
<stephy> ok
<Lilacor> dru: what are you talking about??
<stephy> je suis sous linux
<BENN92647> can someone please help with ubuntu edgy my sound hardly ever worked, but it worked sometimes.  Now with fiesty I can't get it to work at all
<regjava> Ky
<stephy> comment fait on pour enlever les pop pop
<dru> thats what it says on a zune site im on thats helping me install zune on linux
<Kyral_Laptop> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<regjava> Kyral_Laptop: how do i configure to get it from the net?
<ZeroA4> !fr | stephy,
<Kyral_Laptop> !repos | regjava
<ubotu> stephy,: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubotu> regjava: please see above
<Lilacor> dru: if the zune REQURES you to use usb1.1...that's one messed up usb controller chip it's got there
<stephy> thank you
<regjava> ty Kyral_Laptop
<root___> ok another question as no one can help me...does anyone know why when i go to save something on a usb stick or a floppy, it tells me that it is copied but when i try it is has not been copied???
<DuckFart> root___ : ok. just thought I'd try the simple solution first, There could be an some form of incompatibility with special keys on your laptop,
<BENN92647> can someone please help with ubuntu edgy my sound hardly ever worked, but it worked sometimes.  Now with fiesty I can't get it to work at all..please
<dru> i tought it was saying that it requires 2.0
<sid> Is the alternative cd the same as server edition?
<dru> and i need to install the module from the linux kernal
<root___> DuckFart: this suddently happened yesterday for no reason..until then it was fine
<shirish> cypher1: I have done that but still doesn't show up as green at  http://www.utorrent.com/testport.php?port=x (port no.)
<wam> sid:no
<Lilacor> BENN92647: first look at dmesg, then /var/log/messages, then lshw...then lspci -vv regarding your sound card...find as much info about the chipset as possible and then look further in the forums
<ge2x> hey does ubuntu 7.04 have aiglx enabled by default?
<wam> desktop!=alternate!=server
<root___> DuckFart: i am in no mood to sit an reformat the system...it will take ages to set it up again
<sid> wam: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<sid> I don't see alternative listed.
<regjava> what is kubuntu?
<cypher1> shirish, are you using ipchains or anything similar ?
<Lilacor> regjava: it's ubuntu + KDE
<BENN92647> lilacor:what is dmesg
<strabes> regjava: ubuntu with KDE instead of gnome
<datrigg> regjava: alternative session manager
<shirish> cypher1: what is ipchains?
<DuckFart> root___ : i'm just trying to think what else it could be. It's certainly an odd problem!
<Lilacor> BENN92647: it's your kernel messages
<shirish> cypher1: how can I find out if I'm using ipchains or not?
<strabes> sid: you have to check the box below "start download"
<ge2x> hey does ubuntu 7.04 have aiglx enabled by default?
<BENN92647> lilacor: how do i get it to show
<Lilacor> shirish: it's a networking tool built into the kernel
<sid> I think I have enough RAM to download the cd and keep it in RAM via the livecd, then burn it
<Lilacor> BENN92647: type it in
<strabes> ge2x: no but it and compiz are installed by default
<root___> DuckFart: i will try removing gnome-screensaver completely to see if it will work
<shirish> Lilacor: so what I need to do with this ipchains stuff? Something needs to be done there or what?
<root___> DuckFart: thanx though
<purpzey> I am having trouble adjusting the sensitivity of my touchpad pad using Gnome, it appears to me that it, Gnome is actually changing the settings on the small "scroll bar" side of the touchpad
<regjava> Will ubuntu fiesty fawn automatically configure my adsl connection
<shirish> Lilacor: cypher1: so what I need to do with this ipchains stuff? Something needs to be done there or what?
<wam> sid: check the box at the box "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer." at the botton of the page
<Xyhthyx> I had installed Glade v3.2.0 from the repos, now I compiled and installed Glade v3.2.1, removing the 3.2.0 package I assume will also remove the 3.2.1 binaries I installed, right?
<regjava> during installation
<Lilacor> shirish: oh..you're using bittorrent right?
<DuckFart> root___ : ok, but what would gnome-screensaver have to do with it?
<root___> DuckFart: in relation to why i cannot always write on my usb stick or floppy when it says it has done so??any ideas there?
<Lilacor> shirish: hmmmm....welp. go look up the manual for iptables
<cypher1> shirish, you can check the output of "netstat -an | grep <port>"
<root___> DuckFart: well that is what is running all the time..so it might have a bug or something
<cypher1> shirish, it will give details of its states
<root___> DuckFart: i dont know why \\\\ happens though
<alexIdoia> hi there is there a live cd download please, it looks like my HD is dead
<cypher1> shirish, you can paste it if you want us to have a look
<DuckFart> root___: there's a delay in writing to usb sticks. wait a while before removing it.
<purpzey> alex: ubuntu.com
<shirish> cypher1: ok cool
<root___> DuckFart: ok
<rNIUS> :), hi all!
<purpzey> How do I adjust my touchpad settings? Any adjustment I make through the GUI in Gnome seems to have no effect.
<Lilacor> purpzey: edit your xorg.conf file
<shirish> cypher1: lol, don't know how but that command just opened up that port, now refreshing utorrent port checker shows the port as green
<purpzey> Lilacor: Will the thing to edit be obvious?
<Lilacor> purpzey: maybe not
<dru> lilacor: whats crossover?
<cypher1> shirish, that command does not do anything
<alexIdoia> hi there is there a live cd download please, it looks like my HD is dead
<grogoreo> hi
<Lilacor> dru: I don't know. if you're talking about a crossover cable I could tell you what that is
<purpzey> lilacor: Any idea how I might identify it, or find out what variable it might be?
<unnutz> dru, commercial software which allows running windows software like MS Office and others
<purpzey> alexIdoia: Get it from ubuntu.com All the CDs are LiveCDs.
<dru> CrossOver Office Setup
<dru> by codeweavers
<grogoreo> could someone tell me the extension for firefox which lets you make FF appear to web sites as IE or other browsers?
<shirish> cypher1: I have no idea but now utorrent port checker shows things as green
<dru> supposedly it will install any program on linux
<cypher1> shirish, it just outputs that states of the endpoints..
<cypher1> shirish, ok great.. enjoy then
<shirish> cypher1: also the speeds are cool
<shirish> cypher1: thanks
<DuckFart> root___ : i can't see any particular reason why gnome-screensaver is causing problems with your print-screen and \\\\\\ problem, the only thing I can think of at the moment is to select a different keyboard layout from System -> Preferences and then changing it back. It might reset keyboard problems
<regjava> which is good torrent client for ubuntu?
<wam> transmission
<Lilacor> regjava: azeurus
<IdleOne> !torrent > regjava
<wam> or deluge are goor clients
<melsu> Hello
<FFForever> does ubuntu have scanner support?
<Frogzoo> FFForever: sure, sane
<FFForever> sane?
<IdleOne> !info xsane
<ubotu> xsane: GTK+-based X11 frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component main, is optional. Version 0.99+0.991-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 280 kB, installed size 780 kB
<DuckFart> !sane
<PetarM> tach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sane - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> hi, after doing a hibernation I lost all of my partitions. There is no partition table anymore in my system!! Any help or ideas? That is pretty extreme!
<DuckFart> lol :)
<patrick_> hi
<wam> indeed
<alexIdoia> hi there is there a live cd download please, it looks like my HD is dead
<dru> lilacor: it actually installed any windows program on your linux OS
<patrick_> I want to upgrade edgy 64 to feisty with a cdrom
<IdleOne> !upgrade | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<patrick_> there is no cdromupdate file
<alexIdoia> oops sorry someone answered that but i could not read the answer
<Trickser> which utilities could i use to try to recover lost partitions?
<ismailmf> hi all is there a way to adjust the suspend and resume on my notebook
<ismailmf> the resume doesnt work
<BENN92647> Unable to identify CD-ROM format. would this be a reason for sound not working?
<patrick_> IdleOne: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<patrick_> there is no file cdromupgrade!
<strabes> ismailmf: do you have an ati card?
<wam> ismailmf: use uswsusp
<bruenig> there should be no directory /cdrom
<ismailmf> nop
<ismailmf> using nvidia
<patrick_> bruenig: that is right
<patrick_> bruenig: but where is the script?
<ismailmf> warm: would that fix the resume?
<bruenig> patrick_, did you write that script or what?
<patrick_> is there a script on the 64bit cd
<melsu> The problem is as follows: When im trying to play any video, the player crashes and im getting "Bad alloc" error, im using ubuntu feisty fawn and i have mobile Intel GMA 950 chipset with integrated graphics controller, with shared memory. I googled around and found out, that i must configure the xorg.conf file, but nothing more. any ideas?
<patrick_> bruenig: I want to use the script to upgrade my system
<oldude67> how do i install a tar. file?
<alexIdoia> Supaplex: I am at http://live.debian.net/ I can't find the iso image for the CD
<xerebz> how do i set up a file transfer between an ubuntu comp and a windows xp pro comp?
<bruenig> patrick_, how do you know you have it at all?
<unnutz> patrick_, /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade?
<xerebz> using ethernet cables and whatnot
<wam> ismailmf: it fixed it for me, now, I hibernate typing sudo s2disk
<purpzey> where is xorg.conf located?
<wam> ismailmf: it's just an other way to hiberbate
<bruenig> oldude67, a tar file is simply compressed files. You need to extract it "tar xf whatever.tar.*" and then look for README or INSTALL
<Lilacor> purpzey: /etc/X11/
<unnutz> purpzey, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linux_kid> What pcmcia card works out-of-the-box in Ubuntu 6.06 ???
<wam> what a question...
<ismailmf> thanks wam
<patrick_> ls|grep cdrom
<wam> wireless?
<patrick_> there is no upgrade file
<netwkrtot> Hey, can anyone tell me where is the bitchx configuration file that holds default servers etc?
<linux_kid> wam, yes
<wam> I had a D-Link that worked out of the box
<Frogzoo> !hardware | linux_kid
<ubotu> linux_kid: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<linux_kid> wam, model number
<patrick_> bruenig: and now?
<netwkrtot> I'm assuming that there is a file so if u just run "bitchx" it pulls the default bitchx server from that file
<unnutz> netwkrtot, check out ~/.bitchx directory, may be there
<patrick_> bruenig: I searched two times in the whole cd
<random-baby> how can i tell what arcitecture my pc uses?
<patrick_> there is nowhere any cdromupgrade file
<Frogzoo> random-baby: lshw
<wam> DWL-610
<melsu> Hey!. The problem is as follows: When im trying to play any video, the player crashes and im getting "Bad alloc" error, im using ubuntu feisty fawn and i have mobile Intel GMA 950 chipset with integrated graphics controller, with shared memory. I googled around and found out, that i must configure the xorg.conf file, but there was nothing about GMA 950. Can anyone help me please?
<linux_manju> Hi All
<linux_kid> wam, how much was it?
<random-baby> thanks
<xerebz> how do i set up a file transfer between an ubuntu comp and a windows xp pro comp? aka make a network
<bruenig> patrick_, do sudo updatedb && sudo locate cdrom
<IdleOne> !samba | xerebz
<linux_manju> Why on the earth scp -rp somefile root@ubuntu:/    changes permission to root:root
<ubotu> xerebz: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<unnutz> xerebz, samba?
<linux_manju> instead of preserveing it
<wam> hum, it's an old one now, i don't really remember, probably about 40
<Fyb3r> hey all
<Fyb3r> i need some help
<IdleOne> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<patrick_> bruenig: nothing
<Fyb3r> i have ubuntu 6.06
<mjr> linux_manju, it just does. Use rsync for any serious file transfer needs.
<Fyb3r> trying to install on my new 500gb sata
<linux_kid> wam, thank you
<bruenig> patrick_, sudo find / -iname cdrom
<Fyb3r> keeps freezing up
<bruenig> patrick_, sudo find / -iname *cdrom*
<ismailmf> ok another question i installed ubuntu feisty on my friends notebook he is using an intel graphics card. how do i enable 3d acceleration
<linux_manju> mjr: Well It is NOT supposed to work that way... And it happens in rsync aswell
<Fyb3r> when i choose entire disk or anything for that matter
<wam> google pcmcia wireless linux, you should find more updated informations
<linux_manju> mjr: -rp means recursive and preserve
<linux_manju> mjr: Both are part of the same NIS
<patrick_> bruenig: sorry
<Fyb3r> hello?
<mjr> linux_manju, it is supposed to work that way, ref. man scp. As for rsync, -og, ref. man rsync.
<oldude67> bruenig: is that the same for a bz2 file?
<xerebz> so i just set up a home network on my windows and configure samba on ubuntu?
<patrick_> bruenig: hmm
<netwkrtot> unnutz: I've tried but hm... i'm seeing directories with "." maybe? ... i'm not seeing any files in there
<bruenig> oldude67, yes
<random-baby> how can i check if i have both cores working?
<Fyb3r> did anyone see my message
<linux_manju> mjr: Ah.. Lemme check again
<linux_manju> :P
<patrick_> random-baby: htop
<random-baby> thanks
<Fyb3r> HELLOOOO!!!!!!!
<mjr> (-a implies -og among other things)
<unnutz> netwkrtot, well, I have no linux at the moment, so can't help :-)
<oldude67> ok lets try this different...whats a good way to connect a motorola phone to ubuntu?
<Fyb3r> guys!!!!
<wam> oldude67: bluetooth?
<netwkrtot> Fyb3r: jus to let u kno, i see ur msgs, but can't help? :|
<Fyb3r> i need help i cant get ubuntu to install on my 500gb sata
<Ali_ix> !repeat | Fyb3r
<ubotu> Fyb3r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<oldude67> wam:computer sees phone, phone dont see computer
<Cobra_Fast> hello
<Fyb3r> ugh u guys are worthless
<Cobra_Fast> hello
<ismailmf> ok another question i installed ubuntu feisty on my friends notebook he is using an intel graphics card. how do i enable 3d acceleration
<oldude67> wam: and im a newbie
<Cobra_Fast> i have some very big problem - please query
<linux_manju> mjr: Whew man.. thanks
<linux_manju> mjr: It works great
<Ali_ix> !ask | Cobra_Fast
<ubotu> Cobra_Fast: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<linux_manju> mjr: used -zvprog
<linux_manju> mjr: Thanks alot
<Cobra_Fast> my X doesnt start after a hardware-change. i changed: motherboard, cpu and now using a graphics-card instead of a chipset... what can i do?
<mjr> linux_manju, sure; usually -a will do most of what you want in those situations
<Cobra_Fast> please help
<ismailmf> ow i know that one
<Frogzoo> Cobra_Fast: you'll need to install a driver for the new vid card
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: yo need to reconfig xorg, try dpkg-reconfigure command
<linux_manju> mjr: Ah.. Thanks again.. Need to revisit the man page I guess :P
<Cobra_Fast> apt-get install fglrx does not work
<Cobra_Fast> its a ATI card
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: what is your VGA mark.model?
<iMilad> I am using Ubuntu 7.10 and I have a laptop with Windows XP installed on it. I share files between these two computers using a shared folder with samba in Ubuntu and my wireless connection on my laptop. is there anyway to share my printer too? i mean using the wireless connection
<ismailmf> you have to put sudo first
<Ali_ix> !fglrx | Cobra_Fast
<ubotu> Cobra_Fast: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<random-baby> patrick ive never used htop before and it looks abit complex, could u tell how i would know if both cores are working please
<naaronbo> hi, i have this error playing a movie wmv
<naaronbo> Decodificador video/x-asf-unknown
<naaronbo> Decodificador Windows Media Speech
<Cobra_Fast> well, i cant view this page without any browser
<Ali_ix> !paste naaronbo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste naaronbo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ali_ix> !paste | naaronbo
<ubotu> naaronbo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<naaronbo> I have intaled w32codes...
<ismailmf> there is a way to use the generic video driver
<drivera90> I need a little help with Wine troubleshooting. Can I ask here?
<Strolchi> hallchen zusammen
<larson9999> i don't know what's the deal but it's been a solid month now that ff isn't stable for me on any of my *buntu machines.  i've done everything i've seen on the net that claims to address ff stabilities in ubuntu but nothing helps.  since i watch a lot of flash it's probably flash related.  maybe i'll see how opera does.  maybe that'll tell me if it's flash
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: are you familiar with xorg.conf file?
<ismailmf> to activate the x
<Cobra_Fast> no im not
<zaggynl> drivera90, asking isn't forbidden, for really wine specific issues, try #winehq
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: ismailmf id right, you should set driver to mesa/vesa and startx
<naaronbo> sorry for paste
<Ali_ix> *is
<Cobra_Fast> just have to load/install fglrx, but where can i get it?
<Ali_ix> naaronbo: np
<Figaro> hi
<Cobra_Fast> anybody abled to tell me the package name?
<ismailmf> whats the problem larson9999
<nikotyna> Cobra_Fast: apt-cache serach fglrx
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: you need to edit sources.list file and uncomment universe repository
<Pelo> Cobra_Fast,  do a search in synaptic for fglrx
<purpzey> How can I make sure that the device I want to change the settings on is in fact the device I am changing the settings on....This FAQ reads, "if that doesn't work look for the device..." It is an Alps touchpad...Also, "mouse" is set as "CorePointer" whereas Synaptics is set as "SendCoreEvents" could this be related?
<Figaro> i have just installed ubuntu on my ipod the only problem is i dont know how to boot on it now
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: then do "apt-get update && apt-get install fglrx"
<larson9999> ismailmf: after a time, ff just locks up.  the only way i've been able to shut it down is killing the process
<Cobra_Fast> Ali_ix how can i switch to second virtual-shell in system-terminal mode?
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: CTRL+F1-6
<Pelo> Figaro, check the forum, there is probably something in there on that peculiar problem
<Figaro> oki thx
<ismailmf> thats a common problem with 7.04
<ismailmf> happens to me too
<Cobra_Fast> well doesnt work brb
<Trickser> hi, my partition table was completely damaged after hibernation. There are no partitions visible at all, any suggesteions?
<ismailmf> opera isnt as buggy
<Pelo> Trickser, did you reboot ?
<purpzey> Would changing the parameter on a touchpad from "SendCoreEvents" "True" to "CorePointer" change the affect of GUI settings on that device?
<ismailmf> Trickser do a check disk
<regjava> can we hibernate in ubuntu :-o?
<USMarine> regjava ofc
<larson9999> ismailmf: so i've found out.  happens on xubuntu, kubuntu, and ubuntu. all on different machines.  i've followed about half a dozen forums that say they help but none have.
<regjava> cool
<USMarine> suspend to ram
<Trickser> Pelo: I put the laptop to hibernate, then I turn it on an there was no bootable sector
<Pelo> regjava,  suspend / hibernate in linux is hopefull at best
<ismailmf> regjava i just asked that
<Trickser> Pelo: so, I used a live cd and there are no partitions :-(
<regjava> but hope it dosent mess up my partition table
<Trickser> Pelo: a check disk is not helpful, since I don't have partitions any more
<ismailmf> yes i think they are still finding the problem
<ismailmf> maybe in a week or so
<Pelo> Trickser,  I donT' thnk that problem could be caused by hibernation,  well I doubt it ,
<ismailmf> it was alot worst in beta
<Pelo> Trickser, I'm betting that your hdd is damaged
<Trickser> Pelo: i didn't do anything more
<Trickser> Pelo: the hdd is almost new
<Trickser> Pelo: but how can i check it?
<Pelo> Trickser,  I'm not saying it is your fault,  but I donT think hibernate is the cause,  almost new hdd can have problems,  that's why there are warranties
<larson9999> ismailmf: so is if flash or ff?
<macabro22> brb
<Pelo> Trickser,  I realy donT, know ,  get into the bios and make sure the hdd is found by the bios
<Pelo> Trickser,  and correctly identified
<Trickser> the hdd is found, but there are no partitions
<Trickser> gparted also see the hard disk
<ismailmf> Trickse try e2fsck or badblocks command
<ismailmf> to check your hard disk
<larson9999> hibernate works on 2 of 4 of my machines
<Pelo> Trickser,  I don't know if it is possible to restore the partition table without resetting the partitons,   do you have important data on that computer ?
<dredhammer> hello is there anyway to replace the network manager applet with whatever was used in Edgy? I am connected to a wired network yet every few minutes I experience system slow downs because the applet gives errors
<gluttony> my swap drive is not showing up. and when i ran the live cd to make a new swap, it said i already had a swap. what do i do?
<doodoo> hello
<purpzey> How can I verify that specific device is the one I want to change settings on e.g. /dev/input/mouse0, might be different than mouse1?
<Trickser> well, i think not so important, but important anyway
<vikzx86> I have a python 2.4 dependency error in Automatrix2. Can someone help me?
<KakaRoT-|> gluttony: swapon /dev/swap-partition
<doodoo> what s the best client in order to download on newsgroup??
<Rab22> after you use fdisk to whip away some partitions, does anyone know how to get the kernel to see the new ones?
<Rab22> or do you have to restart?
<dredhammer> doodoo pan newsreader http://pan.rebelbase.com/
<Pelo> gluttony, check all the hdd in your computer , use gparted,  if you have one you'll see it ,  it's usualy a linux-swap partiton,  nested inside an extended partition,  but it may be using another one if a some other suitable partition was available
<ismailmf> lsmod?
<gluttony> Pelo: cannot stat /dev/swap-partition: No such file or directory
<dredhammer> hello is there anyway to replace the network manager applet with whatever was used in Edgy? I am connected to a wired network yet every few minutes I experience system slow downs because the applet gives errors
<KakaRoT-|> purpzey: try with cat /dev/input/mouse-number if the device exists it returns some caracter
<Pelo> gluttony,  are you running gui ?
<doodoo> dredhammer> thank you, i have some problem with klibido...
<monaleilani> Hi, can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<wam> yes
<gluttony> Pelo: yes
<monaleilani> It's making Ubuntu freeze
<monaleilani> and yes, I've googled alot
<ismailmf> dredhammer i dont see why not just replace the scrip
<monaleilani> but I'm at my wit's end
<purpzey> Kakarat-|: Is there any reason to think that where xorg.conf is pointing to the device is necessarily where it is?
<dredhammer> how do you do that ismailmf?
<gluttony> Pelo: im using Ubuntu Feisty with studio repos
<Pelo> gluttony,  sudo apt-get install gparted,   then open gparted in the system admin menu <
<ismailmf> :D this i cant help you with
<ismailmf> :D
<ismailmf> sorry
<ismailmf> i just got the concepts
<gluttony> some one earlier told me not to run gparted as as app, and instead off the live.
<ismailmf> still didnt reach the stage of implementing
<KakaRoT-|> purpzey: i don't know
<gluttony> Pelo: once i run gparted, what do i do?
<dredhammer> well every few minutes the network manager blinks then my whole system freezes for a few seconds
<Cobra_Fast> here i am
<Pelo> gluttony,  you won'T be running it to make modification , just to have a good  , easy look at your hdd
<jinroh> Hello there!!
<ismailmf> gluttony yes thats right. because gparted needs to unmount the drive. it cant do that if its running from the drive
<Cobra_Fast> well i installed fglrx but X.org just responds some errors
<dredhammer> never happened in either Edgy or Dapper so i think theres something wrong with the network manager
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: sorry, it wa CTRL+ALT+F1
<masterloki> um
<artabrahao> hi, the ubuntu that I have installed are in the internet, how Can I acess via terminal? I just configured terminal optinos to accept connections but I doont know what terminal client I use from windows or internet
<masterloki> i cant get my system to autoplay cd's
<Yetiamchosen> ... There are a lot of users in here. o_O
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: you should reconfig xorg
<jinroh> could you recommend me an BITTORRENT client? Azureus randomly crashes at startup. (Was using uTorrent in Windows). Any similiar program? (graphical)
<Pelo> gluttony,   there is a drop down list to the right fo the tool bar, it lets you select your hdd,  check each hdd for your linux-swap partition
<wam> Yetiamchosen: indeed
<masterloki> installed all recommended packages - have xmms/soundjuicer/audacious in
<Cobra_Fast> how can i do that????
<gluttony> yeah, it shows me as having a 500 MiB  swap, but no mount port
* Cobra_Fast is stupid
<dredhammer> jinroh try ktorrent
<masterloki> the cdplayer thing that comes by default does work but is kinda ugly =/
<Pelo> gluttony,  swaps usualy aren't mounted
* Yetiamchosen sits next to wam and curls up in a little ball
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: simple way, using dpkg-reconfigure command
<gluttony> Pelo: ok, but it does say i have one
<Cobra_Fast> thx, brb
<masterloki> anyone know why xmms wouldnt play it? i installed literally anything or w/e it might need
<jinroh> dreamnid, already tried (using it now) but don't know... it's strange (and it's KDE haha) any other alternative?
<masterloki> ;_;
<monaleilani> Can anyone help me with ndiswrapper? I've googled the problem but it hasn't helped
<Pelo> gluttony,  yes you have one, it just isnT' mounted,  it doesn't need to be mounted to be used
<ismailmf> yup its a swap you cant do much with it
<wam> Yetiamchosen: ;-)
<MonsieurBon> can I use kernel 2.6.21 with ubuntu feisty? and if yes, how?
<wam> yes
<Pelo> gluttony,  that may be awrong statement , hold on
<ismailmf> monaleilani how can i help you
<monaleilani> ndiswrapper is making my computer freeze up..
<gluttony> Pelo: ok. but in my system monitor, it says none of it is being used
<xerebz> has anyone used samba to make a network between xp and ubuntu?
<wam> MonsieurBon: download, compile, reboot
<dredhammer> yes i have xerebz
<Pelo> gluttony,  mine isn'T mounted either,
<Yetiamchosen> I'm kind of impressed. This crowd doesn't seem to be as snobbish as the ones in #debian. Even if I can't stand ubuntu. xD
<monaleilani> ismailmf: right now I've uninstalled it, I'm unsure of what I should install, I've read things that say to use the version on the cd, or to download and compile it yourself
<MonsieurBon> wam, that sounds pretty easy! :D Can I use the config from ubuntu?
<xerebz> you just set up a normal xp network then edit smb.conf to match the xp settings?
<Pelo> gluttony, your swap will get used if / when it is needed , it is not something you need to worry about
<wam> Yetiamchosen: I use Debian myself...
<jinroh> any alternative to KTorrent?? (or how can I fix that azureus crashes?)
<wam> MonsieurBon: yes, that's what I usually do
<Yetiamchosen> xerebz, I'm using samba to make a network between debian and windows xp right now... basically the same thing. What do you want to know?
<ismailmf> we are all here to help as much as we can
<gluttony> Pelo: i am worried because my system keeps boggin down alot
<Ali_ix> jinroh: Qbittorrent. deluge
<Pelo> Yetiamchosen, we can turn our collective nose at you if you want ?
<dredhammer> hmmm you could try the original bittorrent client jinroh
<KennyTheGeek> whats ubuntu's standard runlevel?
<dredhammer> for now
<xerebz> i installed samba and edited smb.conf
<Yetiamchosen> Pelo, ehh, I think I'll pass, thanks though. :P
<jinroh> well, but BitTorrent it's not "graphical" (I mean, azureus-like)
<xerebz> now i did the network wizard on xp pro
<Rynoo> Has anyone else had a problem with GnomeBaker after upgrading to 7.04 from 6.10
<MonsieurBon> wam, is there an ubuntu source?
<xerebz> it should be working?
<wam> MonsieurBon: you can have a look at this http://www.cepcasa.info/parted/kernel.html it's in french but the commands are universal
<monaleilani> ismailmf: should I install ndiswrapper from cd or from the internet
<Pelo> gluttony,  how much memory do you have ? what kind of cpu , are you running the desktop effects, or beryl ?
<vikzx86> Can someone send me a demonoid invite?
<jinroh> you mean BitTorrent Experimental and all those programs?? (I tried them years ago in windows, when BT was beggining)
<ismailmf> if it crashes it might be related to another program runing thats using the same lib
<Ali_ix> jinroh: do you need web based one?
<ismailmf> perhaps
<dredhammer> jinroh what was the error via the terminal when azureus crashed?
<Rynoo> GnomeBaker worked great with my Sony 230EE on 6.10..
<wam> MonsieurBon: no, the kernel is universel, download it on kernel.org
<ismailmf> i use bittorrent
<jinroh> Ali_ix, nope, but nice graphical :)
<gluttony> Pelo: i used to run beryl, and it worked fine. i have 256 mb, and a 1.5 ghz processor
<MonsieurBon> wam, ok
<ismailmf> and i use piratebay for search
<Ali_ix> jinroh: deluge and qbittorrent are nice too
<jinroh> dredhammer, don't know, but it's fixed deleting the "logs" file for azureus
<Yetiamchosen> xerebz, may I pm you and help you?
<ompaul> wam, not accurate
<xerebz> please do
<jason0_> Anyone here use ivman?
<jinroh> dredhammer, but of couse, I need to do that every azureus restart...
<ismailmf> there is also an torrent extension for firefox could be a solution
<jinroh> Ali_ix, I'll try :) (are they in repositories?)
<ompaul> MonsieurBon, you have to have access to the source as it is GPLed so what version of ubuntu are you using?
<wam> ompaul: in what way?
<dredhammer> so nobody knows if its possible to replace the troublesome network manager applet that sits in the system tray in fiesty? its locking up my system every few minutes
<Ali_ix> jinroh: yes
<Frogzoo> wam: the kernel is patched for every distro, so it's not really a good idea to be installing custom kernels
<Pelo> gluttony, you don'T have a very fast system, I'm not surprise it gets slow,   I woukldn'T use the candy if i were in your place,  also try an review what ever progs you autoload and if you realy need them or not
<MonsieurBon> ompaul, feisty
<ismailmf> hmmm
<Pelo> dredhammer,  check in hte forum
<artabrahao> hi, the ubuntu that I have installed are in the internet, how Can I acess via terminal? I just configured terminal optinos to accept connections but I doont know what terminal client I use from windows or internet
<wam> ompaul: and what if you use the same config file?
<ompaul> wam, (A) the kernel is not from kernel.org (yet) (B) you can download the source
<monaleilani> I'm just about to go back to windows.
<jinroh> Ali_ix, don't find those programs in repositories
<dredhammer> i don't see a thing for replacing it Pelo
<gluttony> well, before i started using studio, the system worked completly fine. i ran beryl with no problems
<monaleilani> FF is terrible.. Maybe I'll go back to EE, at least it worked
<jinroh> (and yes, I have universe)
<Ali_ix> jinroh: you may need to activate universe repository in synaptic
<Yetiamchosen> Oh god, I just realised... I'm not registered, so my pm's to xerebz won't work.;
<jinroh> (and yes, I have universe) :P
<Pelo> dredhammer,  don'T check for a solution,  check for the problem
<xerebz> it's ok
<Ali_ix> jinroh: google deluge :">
<xerebz> i got the server to work
<xerebz> thanks everyone
<ismailmf> nop try the wiki dredhammer
<Yetiamchosen> Xerebz, join my irc server at irc.alternet.us.
<jinroh> :( hate compiling
<Yetiamchosen> I'll help you set up your network there. :P
<ompaul> MonsieurBon, so I suggest that you open synaptic package manager, and then make sure that you have sources included, then search for the source to whatever program you want
<MonsieurBon> ompaul, I'm using feisty
<Pelo> gluttony,  studio probably has some defaults that donT' agree with you
<Ali_ix> jinroh: no compiling needed, they have .deb packages
<Ali_ix> jinroh: just two click to install
<jinroh> just noticed :p
<Yetiamchosen> My pm's won't go through to you, since I'm not registered with freenode. xD
<MonsieurBon> ompaul, are you sure, I get the sources for kernel 2.6.21 that way?
<gluttony> Pelo: so, in the studio channel, what sort of question do i need to ask them?
<xerebz> yetiamchosen it's ok i got it to work
<wam> ompaul: he looks for the 2.6.21
<Pelo> gluttony,  just start whinning " why is my system so slow "   and wait to get kicked out
<jinroh> Ali_ix, Deluge seems nice :D thx
<ompaul> MonsieurBon, wam sorry I see it now - ehh no you will have to look to kernel.org and I would strongly suggest you don't go there it may break on you in many interesting and unsupported ways
<igmyzt> someone help me with this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2682673
<Ali_ix> jinroh: np ;)
<gluttony> Pelo: damn
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know if there is a good CAD software for linux? just a 2D Drawing software, nothing as advanced as AutoCAD, but something similar for making floorplans for renovations, etc..?
<wam> MonsieurBon: why do you want that newer kernel version?
<MonsieurBon> ompaul, well, I won't try it on a productive system
<gluttony> on a seperate note, what does a triangle with an ! in it mean in GParted?
<Pelo> gluttony,  seriously,   just turn on the system monitor and keep it in view , when your cmp starts t slow down,  have a look to see what is eating up your resources
<ompaul> MonsieurBon, I think it will be very unproductive very very fast
<jinroh> so does anybody play Counter-Strike: Source on Feisty?
<Pelo> gluttony,  where does this appear ?
<gluttony> next to a partition name
<MonsieurBon> wam, I want to use ubuntu on my thinkpad X60. But so far, I just don't get the performance I want. And 2.6.21 is said to have a lot of new features for laptops
<LjL> !equivalents > Tarkus    (Tarkus, see the private message from Ubotu) | a few CADs are listed, some of them available in the repos
<Ali_ix> jinroh: me me :Ld
<Ali_ix> :d
<jinroh> yeah? cedega?
<Ali_ix> jinroh: cs 1.6, with wine
<jinroh> oh 1.6 not source
<ismailmf> monsieurBon there is a version of ubuntu enhanced for lower end notenooks
<MonsieurBon> wam, with win XP I have 6-10 hours of battery power. With ubuntu it's 3-5. Quite a difference
<DuckFart> Tarkus: try QCad
<Pelo> gluttony,  nfts partition ?   the mountpoint gets redirected by fuse so gparted is a bit confused  no worries
<gluttony> ok good
<MonsieurBon> ismailmf, what's that??
<igmyzt> someone help me please
<Trickser> Pelo: with fdisk I am getting this Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)
<Ali_ix> jinroh: just some few problems with sounds:(
<jinroh> Ali_ix, can I play CS:S using the Windows installation?? or do I have to reinstall on Ubuntu? (I don't have space lol)
<gluttony> Pelo: i think that my windows partition anyways
<KennyTheGeek> WHATS THE DEFAULT RUNLEVEL OF UBUNTU???
<Ali_ix> jinroh: i dont know :">
<KennyTheGeek> its the 3rd time im asking
<wam> MonsieurBon: I've the 2.6.21-1, on my laptop and I don't see any difference
<Pelo> Trickser, I don't know enough to advice you on this ,  take your best guess
<jinroh> :_(
<ismailmf> its still feisty but for notebooks with 128mb ram
<gluttony> KennyTheGeek: whats wrong with your keyboard?
<Pelo> KennyTheGeek, please don'T shoot , you are not being ignored, no one here knows the answer that is all
<igmyzt> can someone help me?
<MonsieurBon> ismailmf, that's not my problem! :)
<Pelo> igmyzt, no , we donT' know what is wrong
<Ali_ix> !aks | igmyzt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jinroh> Another thing Ali_ix , i'm using deluge with Spanish ubuntu, but most things in deluge aren't well translated, how can I help translating? (I don't find "Translate this APP" in About)
<adaptr> KennyTheGeek the default "runlevel" is 2, but Ubuntu doesn't really use the SysV levels anymore
<ikonia> igmyzt: whats the problem
<artabrahao> hi, the ubuntu that I have installed are in the internet, how Can I acess via terminal? I just configured terminal optinos to accept connections but I doont know what terminal client I use from windows or internet
<ompaul> KennyTheGeek, if you type runlevel it tells you the default runlevel
<igmyzt> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2682673
<adaptr> KennyTheGeek go read about !upstart if you're interested
<ikonia> adaptr: much to my annoyance
<Tonio_O> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Ali_ix> jinroh: try launchpad.com
<Ali_ix> jinroh: try launchpad.com
<jinroh> .net
<MonsieurBon> ismailmf, i think, i could cal that X60 a high end laptop! :)
<jinroh> oh no
<jinroh> .com
<jinroh> too
<regjava> Is there any way to get remote desktop sharing in ubuntu?
<purpzey> after editing mouse settings in xorg.conf, I just need to save it and do Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to see if my changes worked?
<ikonia> igmyzt: yes the ati card will work and you just need to configure the monitor correctly
<Pelo> artabrahao, try here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<igmyzt> ikonia: how?
<adaptr> regjava it's built-in, forchrissakes
<Ali_ix> jinroh: register, find the project, help translate :d
<melsu> Hello, help me please with following problem: When trying to start video with Totem or VLC the crash right after starting. They both are giving BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) error.
<ompaul> !vnc | regjava
<ikonia> !ati >igmyzt
<ubotu> regjava: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ismailmf> ows
<jinroh> Ali_ix,  ok, I was registered hehe :P will try :)
<newtoubuntu751> /who #ubuntu
<monaleilani> I am so SICK of hard-restarting because of ndiswrapper
<gluttony> which drive is the home folder under?
<igmyzt> ikonia: i tried to install the monitor and all i get is that wrong refresh rate error. how do i know what the rate is?
<Pelo> melsu, search for the error msg in the forum
<ismailmf> heheheh well i'm using a toshiba m50 and ubuntu is running alot faster than window
<ismailmf> s
<ikonia> igmyzt: read the manual of the monitor
<ismailmf> even the wifi is running better
<monaleilani> why does it freeze?..
<monaleilani> there are no answers..
<Pelo> gluttony, depends on your installation,   usualy in /home
<igmyzt> ikonia: dont have one
<ikonia> monaleilani: your using driver wrappers
<ikonia> igmyzt: check the internet
<ompaul> monaleilani, cos your card people don't release the source to work with the linux kernel
<wam> monaleilani: nvidia drivers?
<hannhimhe> I'm trying to get a partition span over more than one (seven to be precise) drive. I've used the Logical Volume Management application in Fedora Core 5 which worked fine. I followed a guide and installed the Fedora application on Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty. It does not work. Are there any other way to do this? GUI och command-line, I don't care.
<Pelo> latere folks
<monaleilani> ...
<monaleilani> I have the driver installed with ndiswrapper
<ikonia> hannhimhe: lvm works fine
<gluttony> can i change which drive home is on?
<wam> monaleilani: ok, wireless
<monaleilani> when the card turns on, my system halts
<ompaul> monaleilani, that is a windows driver
<gluttony> Pelo: thanks for the help
<wam> monaleilani: 64 bits?
<ikonia> monaleilani: ndisdriver is really classed as a work around
<jrib> gluttony: yes, just edit /etc/fstab appropriately
<monaleilani> No, 32b
<Frogzoo> gluttony: you can move home wherever you like
<ismailmf> could be the driver its self
<monaleilani> Well, luckily for me, my wireless card isn't natively supported by Ubuntu
<purpzey> what is the proper command line to edit xorg.conf from terminal? I thought it was sudo edit
<ikonia> monaleilani: nothing we can do about that
<monaleilani> This is really funny because ndiswrapper worked fine when I had EE
<jrib> purpzey: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<x1nux> hi
<wam> monaleilani: ok, because I had it trying to use 32 bits drivers on a 64 bits machine
<Ali_ix> purpzey: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hannhimhe> ikonia. Umm, how? The gui application is the only one I've used before...doesn't seem to work in Ubuntu (I may be very wrong about this).
<x1nux> i have a problem with ubuntu ultimate
<stefg> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<gluttony> jrib: oh, ok, im not cmfortable editing it. how do i find out which of my partitions its on?
<ikonia> hannhimhe: lvm is a command line tool
<x1nux> i don't know the users for login
<wam> monaleilani: what's your card?
<ikonia> x1nux: you set it up at install time
<purpzey> jird: thanks. After I make my changes, I have to restart Gnome, correct?
<monaleilani> D-Link DWL-650M
<x1nux> anybody can helpme ?
<jrib> gluttony: /etc/fstab will tell you
<hannhimhe> ikonia. Oh...back to google again. Thank you.
<monaleilani> Not supported
<ikonia> x1nux: just gave you the answer
<jrib> gluttony: take a look and let me know if it isn't clear
<monaleilani> I think I'll wait and see if it unhangs
<Ali_ix> !ask | x1nux
<ubotu> x1nux: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<artabrahao> <Pelo> thanks, but what is this? I just want access the server via terminal server fron windows
<wam> monaleilani: yes, wait for an other kernel, maybe try an other Distro
<gluttony> jrib: where is /etc/fstab located? im still learning how to do stuff like that
<ikonia> gluttony:  its in /etc
<ismailmf> wait did you install the driver for ee or feisty
<Cobra_Fast> well here i am again
<wam> it's located in /etc/ ^
<Ali_ix> gluttony: /etc/fstab is the exact path
<cables> Is there any way to control the order in which gnome-panel applets are loaded?
<monaleilani> I hate that I have to de-grade
<gluttony> i dont see anything named /etc
<sebas_> hi, what port does vnc use?
<gluttony> nm, found
<ikonia> gluttony: the file system is etc in the root directory so /etc
<monaleilani> aren't they supposed to *improve* the next version?"
<ismailmf> sebas 5900
<cables> sebas_, 5900
<Ali_ix> gluttony: try this in terminal: "ls /"
<Cobra_Fast> Ali_ix: i now reconfigured Xorg, it now starts without any errors but the screen goes to standby mode (black)
<ikonia> monaleilani: what do you want us to do ?
<sebas_> thanks
<x1nux> no the problem is in LIVE Seccion !!!
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: well, it seems you have some trouble with your config
<ikonia> x1nux: whats the problem ?
<monaleilani> beh.. I dunno.. I just wish there was a way to make it stop freezing up
<ikonia> monaleilani: if your drivers/hardware don't work, nothing to do really.
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: run in terminal: "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<x1nux> ikonia,  i don't know de user an password in Ubuntu Ultimate, en the Seccion Live
<gluttony> jrib: i dont see /fstab under etc
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: paste whole file some pastebin
<Ali_ix> !paste | Cobra_Fast
<ubotu> Cobra_Fast: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> x1nux: 1.) Linux Ultimate is not an official ubuntu product 2.) ubuntu logs you in so you don't need to know the password
<iamelite> Can someone name a program to burn video to Dvd video disks?
<jrib> gluttony: just type this in your terminal:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ismailmf> moneleilani i suggest you report it as a bug to the ubuntu team
<Cobra_Fast> Ali_ix: how without any browser?
<stefg> !k3b | iamelite
<x1nux> ummmmm
<Frogzoo> gluttony: df /home will show where /home is mounted
<x1nux> ok
<ubotu> iamelite: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<x1nux> thanks
<gluttony> jrib: ok, i have fstab open.
<Cobra_Fast> Ali_ix: does gedit support console?
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: :} well, just open file with nano and paste the DRIVER related line here
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: no sorry, try nano
<Cobra_Fast> okok
<Cobra_Fast> brb
<ianm_> how do you clean up apt when "apt-get remove XXX"  says "E: The package XXX needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." ?   this happened after a failed dpkg -i of virtualbox
<uplink> i'm having an issue with escaped characters with php and mysql anyone willing to point me in the right direction so mysql will accept an escaped string like: \"foo\"
<Elm> Alright, anyone know why a CD drive will show up on the IDE channels but not as a boot device? ;.;
<iamelite> stefg: Thank you
<jrib> ianm_: install it again
<Lilacor> what a problem I can use to view active I/O and its data transfer rate?
<Lilacor> 'er program
<ikonia> uplink: #mysql on freenode
<Frogzoo> Elm: it'll appear as /dev/sd# in feisty
<Elm> That'd be nice but there is no O/S on the system ;.;
<uplink> ikonia: thank you
<Timmytom> Ok all of a sudden my wireless stopped working, even with the Live-CD! (It has worked before) And it's definitivly an ubuntu-issue, any tips anyone? :)
<Frogzoo> Elm: you've enabled CD boot in the bios?
<gluttony> i need to move home from ym half full drive to another drive
<atselby> hey My gnome bars are not showing up in all of my workspaces. Does anyone have any tips for me?
<Cobra_Fast> sorry Ali_ix forgot the file-path
<jrib> gluttony: paste the line that mentions /home
<ismailmf> Timmytom i used to have the same problem and seemed that there is a problem between the wired and the wireless
<jrib> gluttony: erm, never mind... join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<ismailmf> when you deactivate the wired
<Lilacor> Timmytom: first figure out what chipset you're using and then start searching for that chipset
<ismailmf> the wireless wors
<ismailmf> works
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: dont close current console
<Timmytom> Lilacor: I have, but I can't see why I would want to go through all thatt hassle when it worked on a live cd just a few days ago
<atselby>  My gnome bars are not showing up in all of my workspaces. Does anyone have any tips for me?
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: swith to other consoles with CTRL+ALT+F1-F6
<Timmytom> ismailmf: : How do I deactive the wired?
<Frogzoo> gluttony: best to do that booted in recovery mode as root
<gluttony> jrib: i search, and it say not found
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: path: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cobra_Fast> Ali_ix: but all the other consoles dont work (only blinking cursor)
<ikonia> Timmytom: use the gnome-network config gui and disable it
<jrib> gluttony: yes, I realize that now.  That's why I asked you to join me in #ubuntu-classroom :)
<Elm> Frog: There doesnt appear to be an option to enable/disable CD boot, just USB and PxE.
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: read the Device section
<ismailmf> go to system administration and then network
<Frogzoo> gluttony: or log out, and do it from ctrl alt f1
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: are in live mode? 8}
<igmyzt> i have a question
<gluttony> Frogzoo: to be honest, i haven't been able to figure out how to do that
<ismailmf> you will see the wired and the wireless
<Frogzoo> Elm: maybe your pc doesn't boot cds ?
<ikonia> igmyzt: then ask it
<Cobra_Fast> Ali_ix: im in recovery-mode :S
<ismailmf> just uncheck the wired box
<Frogzoo> Elm: oh if it can boot usb, it can boot cd...
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: :}
<igmyzt> if i select the wrong monitor or something, how would i fix it without being able to see ubuntu (only error on monitor)
<purpzey> I just did Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to restart my X-Console, and I got an error that a change I made to xorg.conf (in the InputDevices) one of the values was not recognized...and it also says "No Screen Found" and has dropped me back out to blackscren
<Timmytom> ikonia: Just one simple uncheck will do?
<Cobra_Fast> the path again SORRY
<ikonia> Timmytom: yup
<Cobra_Fast> plz
<Ali_ix> Cobra_Fast: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lilacor> purpzey: did you make a backup of your old xorg.conf?
<purpzey> No.
<Lilacor> purpzey: oh dear
<purpzey> I know the value that I change
<purpzey> d
<ismailmf> yup
<Cobra_Fast> brb
<ikonia> igmyzt: you can boot into safe/recovery mode
<Elm> The CD shows in IDE menu, in the Boot Priorty only one (1st) priority shows, and theres only one thing you can put in it (Hard Drive)
<Ali_ix> ;)
<Frogzoo> gluttony: log out your user, hit <ctrl><alt>f1 - login, then 'sudo -i' will get you a root account - then 'cp -R /old/home /new/home'
<ismailmf> uncheck
<atselby> Hello, my gnome bars are not showing up in all my workspaces, only workspace one, and I havn't been able to fix it. Does anyone have any suggestions etc.? I'm using Ubuntu Feisty with the default 3D effects, Compiz/GL, thanks
<Lilacor> purpzey: then undo that change and try again
<ismailmf> and restart the system
<hannhimhe> ikonia. This seem to work. (the lvm issue)
<ikonia> hannhimhe: cool
<Timmytom> Hmm, now the network manager shows 0% and the signal icon, instead of the animated "connecting" thinghy
<purpzey> Lilacor: So I need a hard boot?
<Lilacor> purpzey: double check your spelling and format
<Lilacor> purpzey: no
<Frogzoo> gluttony: log out your user, hit <ctrl><alt>f1 - login, then 'sudo -i' will get you a root account - then 'cp -pR /old/home /new/home'
<purpzey> Lilacor: At the moment the last line I have output is "*Running Local boot scripts" and I have merely an underscore, doesn't look like a bash prompt
<Lilacor> thank goodness for expresscards and SATA
<SirronTM> Can anyone help me find the old ATI driver? The new one won't work properly on my laptop
<ismailmf> thats because there is no network available
<Lilacor> purpzey: can't you escape out of that script?
<Ratkid132> Hello everyone! (Omg 1200 people?!)
<Timmytom> iwlist scan finds my route
<atselby> please seomeone? : Hello, my gnome bars are not showing up in all my workspaces, only workspace one, and I havn't been able to fix it. Does anyone have any suggestions etc.? I'm using Ubuntu Feisty with the default 3D effects, Compiz/GL, thanks
<TehRealNexGen> thats normal i think
<TehRealNexGen> i have that too
<Cobra_Fast> how can i upload some directories via FTP in system-terminal?
<ikonia> atselby: the gnome/compiz stuff has had a few issues with nvidia, are you using nvidia drivers
<atselby> ikonia: no I am not. I'm using ATI.
<atselby> ikonia: this just started today. It was fine yesterday.
<Ratkid132> Apparently I need to know more on "need to learn a bit more about how to compile an external kernel module". Could someone help me with this?
<ikonia> atselby: sorry, I don't have any exeperience on that
<atselby> ikonia; okay, thanks
<SirronTM> Anybody know where I can get the old ATI drivers? I mean, the ones from the Edgy repo - are they still they same perhaps?
<ikonia> Ratkid132: who told you that ?
<purpzey> Lilacor: As you can probably tell I am new at all this...I didn't realize that was an option...I am in the process of a reboot, if GUI fails to load again and I run into the same problem, how do I get out the script, and if I can't, then next I reboot how can I reboot into a bash terminal so I can fix this?
<monaleilani> w00t! I found some instructions that did the trick. Now to see if it remains working after I reboot..
<ikonia> Ratkid132: that you need to know more ?
<Ratkid132> ikonia: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3844
<Cobra_Fast> how can i upload some directories via FTP in system-terminal?
<Timmytom> Is the wireless supposed to be in "roaming mode"?
<ikonia> Ratkid132: this channel is for ubuntu support issues, not really for general linux learning
<strabes> purpzey: hit ctrl+alt+f2
<strabes> purpzey: once it crashes
<Lilacor> purpzey: that's fine if you're new. everyone was new at one point
<ismailmf> atselby try killall gnome-panel
* monaleilani prepares for ;_;
<Ratkid132> where should I go ikonia?
<atselby> ismalmf: just did. it worked.
<atselby> thanks
<ikonia> Ratkid132: you could try ##linux ?
* Cobra_Fast does not how to go on
<Cobra_Fast> how can i upload some directories via FTP in system-terminal?
<ikonia> Cobra_Fast: I know how you can stop asking every 10 seconds
<Ratkid132> ok thanks you mean #linux right?
<Lilacor> Cobra_Fast: use ncftp
<ikonia> Ratkid132: I mean ##linux
<strabes> Cobra_Fast: sftp
<Ratkid132> whats the extra hash for ikonia?
<purpzey> Lilacor: Ok, got to the bash terminal, now what command do I need to pull up xorg.conf? sudo ????? /etc/X11/xorg.cong ?
<x1nux> hi
<ikonia> Ratkid132: to get into the right channel
<Waddledee> Can someone suggest a good player to listen to streams with?  Right now, Music Player launches when I click on a stream, and it'll play a stream, but for some reason it doesn't start playing the stream when I click; I have to manually tell it what stream to play.
<ompaul> Ratkid132, it is not official linux so it is unofficial
<HungryBeerBelly>     Nek se ovaj vijek gordi nad svijema vjekovima,
<x1nux> anybody has been intalled Ubuntu Ultimate ?
<HungryBeerBelly>     on e era biti strana ljudskijema koljenima.
<HungryBeerBelly>     U nj se osam blizanacah u jedan mah iznjihae
<HungryBeerBelly>     iz kolevke Belonine, i na zemlji pokazae:
<Ratkid132> ok I'm there thanks guys
<HungryBeerBelly>     Napoleon, Karlo, Bliher, knez Velington i Suvorov.
<Lilacor> purpzey: With what CLI editor are you comfortable?
<HungryBeerBelly>     Karaore, bi tirjanah, i varcenberg i Kutuzov.
<HungryBeerBelly>     Arei je, strava zemna, slavom bojnom njih opio
<HungryBeerBelly>     i zemlju im za poprite, da se bore, naznaio.
<HungryBeerBelly>     Iz grmena velikoga lafu iza trudno nije,
<HungryBeerBelly>     u velikim narodima geniju se gnj'jezdo vije:
<HungryBeerBelly>     ovde mu je pogotovu materijal k slavnom djelu
<ikonia> what lagnauge is that ?
<HungryBeerBelly>     i trijumfa dini v'jenac, da mu krasi glavu smjelu.
<HungryBeerBelly>     Al' heroju topolskome, Karaoru besmrtnome,
<SirronTM> waddledee: amarok is good but you need KDE too
<HungryBeerBelly>     sve prepone na put bjehu, k cilju dospje velikome:
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<HungryBeerBelly>     die narod, krsti zemlju, a varvarske lance srui,
<purpzey> Lilacor: I have no preference -- read: I have no idea the difference.
<HungryBeerBelly>     iz mrtvijeh Srba dozva, dunu ivot srpskoj dui.
<HungryBeerBelly>     Evo tajna besmrtnika: dade Srbu stalne grudi;
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-226-20-184.client.mchsi.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<TehRealNexGen> Waddledee: i use vlc
<Timmytom> But the Live-CD should be the same each time you boot right? Doesn't make any sense that my wireless card would stop working on the live-CD, when it worked two days ago? (and yeah, it is a linux issue)
<ikonia> thanks jrib, didn't see you active
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> ikonia: I wasn't, thanks for the ping
<Ali_ix> wow
<Lilacor> purpzey: okay, do yo know what vi is?
<ikonia> cool
<sf_> For some reason, this samba mount doesn't automatically mount at startup. So I have to do sudo mount -a every time after booting. Also, it doesn't remount automatically. The fstab line is: //zaypc/shareddocs      /media/ZayPC-SharedDocs smbfs   guest,rw,uid=sf 0      0
<purpzey> Lilacor: Not really no...I mean, I am obviously not totally inept with computers, I am just unfamiliar with all of this territory.
<Lilacor> purpzey: do you have 'nano' installed?
<SirronTM> So nobody knows if the ATI driver in the Edgy repo is the same as the one in the feisty repo?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@12-226-20-184.client.mchsi.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Lilacor> purpzey: use 'nano -w xorg.conf'
<Waddledee> SirronTM, TehRealNexGen: thanks for the suggestions.  I'll look into them.
<purpzey> Lilacor: I assume not...The nice thing about dealing with this particular issue is that this is basically a brand new install so if it should become totally messed up I can just reinstall via livecd.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84.54.11.128]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<purpzey> ok nano worked.
<hans> /channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lilacor> okay, edit to your heart's content
<Lilacor> I'd like to say THANKS A LOT to the channel operators that keep this channel running relatively smoothly
<GeekChick|> Has anyone gotten PowerTOP for Intel processors to work? I build the makefile with GCC 4.1 and its telling me that I need CONFIG_TIMER_STATS and CONFIG_NO_HZ to be enabled in the kernel to get any useful statistics.
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: welp, that probably requires a kernel recompilation
<purpzey> Lilacor: Ok. I found the problem...Missing a " ...Fixed...Now to save and reload X-Console?
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: have you tried that?
<HungryBeerBelly>     Nek se ovaj vijek gordi nad svijema vjekovima,
<HungryBeerBelly>     on e era biti strana ljudskijema koljenima.
<iamelite> k3b is a handy little gadget. But it wont let me convert AVI to DvD and burn it. Any suggestions? just drop a name and ill go explore it.
<HungryBeerBelly>     U nj se osam blizanacah u jedan mah iznjihae
<HungryBeerBelly>     iz kolevke Belonine, i na zemlji pokazae:
<CheshireViking> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<HungryBeerBelly>     Napoleon, Karlo, Bliher, knez Velington i Suvorov.
<GeekChick|> Lilacor, no.
<HungryBeerBelly>     Karaore, bi tirjanah, i varcenberg i Kutuzov.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-226-20-184.client.mchsi.com]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<ikonia> GeekChick|: timer stats should be enabled on 7.04 not sure about config_no_hhz
<Lilacor> purpzey: save.. then try 'startx'
<soothsay> GeekChick|: Works for me on Feisty
<GeekChick|> ikonia, i've got feisty fawn installed and its not on
<ikonia> jrib: chatzilla client says it all ;)
<soothsay> GeekChick|: Oops, never mind.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b HungryBeer*!*@*]  by LjL
<Lilacor> soothsay: I don't have that parameter enabled under FF...I get the same error
<GeekChick|> http://pastebin.ca/495990
<ikonia> GeekChick|: have you checked
<GeekChick|> @ soothsay
<Lilacor> soothsay: >:(
<purpzey> Lilacor: Permission denied on save...Did I need a sudo there?
<Lilacor> purpzey: yes you did
<iamelite> lol
<Timmytom> What's the command for manually setting wireless WEP key, instead of using "network manager"
<Lilacor> purpzey: you need sudo
<ikonia> GeekChick|: you'd have to rebuild the ubuntu kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<soothsay> I only get the CONFIG_TIMER_STATS 'error', not the CONFIG_NO_HZ
<Timmytom> aka via connecting via terinal
<Frogzoo> Timmytom: man iwconfig
<sf_> For some reason, this samba mount doesn't automatically mount at startup. So I have to do sudo mount -a every time after booting. Also, it doesn't remount automatically. The fstab line is this, can anyone see what is wrong with it?: //zaypc/shareddocs      /media/ZayPC-SharedDocs smbfs   guest,rw,uid=sf 0      0
<Elm> sudo make me a sandwich ;.;
<GeekChick|> ikonia, ive never done a kernel rebuild before and im not looking forward to it.
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: it's a right of passage for all linux users
<masterloki> anyone know how to make xmms actually play cd's [ie .cda]  i put in the playcd package for xmms but its still being a bear =/ libcdaudo.so/.so.1 are there.... etc mp3's etc play - i can even get sound-juicer to play the cd's when they are already inserted in the drive i even setup a global shortcut to play a cd via soundjuicer but i just want it to work auto and the guides i found in the forums havnt worked... =/
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: you'll enjoy it if you like learning new things
<Seveas> sf_, first of all you need cifs instead of smbfs :)
<masterloki> GeekChick|, its really not that hard :)
<Frogzoo> masterloki: audacious ?
<tim__> list
<GeekChick|> Lilacor, but there is no list of options that is already enabled in ubuntu. the end point would need to be an identical ubuntu install with just those two extra options, and nothing else changed.
<masterloki> Frogzoo, audacious didnt even recognize the cd
<hammedhaaret> Hi... i got feisty on a laptop with bluetooth.... how do i use it? is there a nice ui somewhere that i've missed?!?
<tim__> quit
<jason0_> Anyone here use thunar-volman?
<Cobra_Fast> ftp doesnt work
<jason0_> I can't seem to get it to do anything when I plug in a usb device
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: first save your current kernel and then try to compile a new kernel to use so you have a way to back out of any goofy errors that pop up along the way
<purpzey> Lilacor: The xorg.conf now matches the settings I was trying to apply exactly and I am getting an error related to my synaptics driver (which is what I was trying to adjust)...Also getting "No screens found" These two things probably related?
<Ratkid132> ikonia: No one on ##linux is being very helpful -.-
<Parmenion> hey guys, anyone could recommend me a good GTD app?
<Timmytom> Ok, I try to set it with iwconfig, and I get "device or resource busy"
<Cobra_Fast> is there any way to autoconfigure the X.org?
<ikonia> Ratkid132: I can't help you then
<masterloki> Seveas, out of curiosity are your repos/mirrors containing the same packages as the medubuntu ones?
<ismailmf> question is anyone having problems with audacity in feisty?
<ismailmf> or is it just me
<LjL> masterloki: no but some possibly overlap(ped)
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, nothing useful, no. use "sudo hcitool scan" to find the device, then "sudo hcitool cc|auth|info <BT_ADDRESS> to get various paramaters. and then "sudo hidd --connect <BT_ADDRESS>"
<masterloki> i mean not neccisarally the same versions - you compile your stuff a lot rite? but i noticed its ultra slow
<masterloki> :P ah LjL
<stefg> !fixres | Cobra_Fast
<masterloki>  mmmm
<ikonia> ismailmf: no problems
<purpzey> Lilacor: error "Undefined InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad" referenced by ServerLayout "Default Layout" -- Fatal Server Error: no screens found
<sf_> Seveas: I don't know what cifs is, but my connection is to a windows XP computer, so I have to use whatever it has (I suppose).
<Seveas> masterloki, there is some overlap
<woodchaz> Hello. My DVD burner worked fine in edgy, upgraded to feisty and it's not even recognized. Any ideas?
<ubotu> Cobra_Fast: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Seveas> sf_, smbfs is deprecated and unmaintained. It's been replacd with cifs a long time ago
<ismailmf> the alsa is buggy
<masterloki> Seveas, ah
<ismailmf> doesnt work for audio playback
<masterloki> also Seveas how permenant does a mirror have to be? and can one use say php to rsynch? or do so as a non root user?
<GeekChick|> Lilacor, im sorry. what? lol. how do i save my current kernel configuration, and, also, how do i get a list of everything ubuntu has turned on? so that i can just load that configuration file and add the two extras needed for PowerTOP?
<Cobra_Fast> when i typed "startx" x starts without any problems but the screen goes black (standby-mode)
<Malnilion> Anybody here know why there is a filename length limit in Samba and how I could potentially fix it?
<masterloki> ive got about 9 months on one of my accounts i have hosting with and have 2TB a month bw and its decently fast for north america
<Lilacor> purpzey: most likely they're related since you're mucking with your xorg.conf file
<sf_> Seveas: you're kidding, right? All the docs (that I've found) say to use smbfs. Is cifs basically equivalent? Meaning, will it connect to all the same shares, without doing anything on the other end?
<masterloki> mm mebbie 8 :P
<kbrooks> <Seveas> sf_, smbfs is deprecated and unmaintained. It's been replacd with cifs a long time ago # uh, but do ppl use cifs? never
<Seveas> masterloki, as permanent as possible :)
<kbrooks> </bias?
<kbrooks> s/?/>/
<hammedhaaret> GeekChick| ....so you have to use terminal every single time?!?! maaaaaaaan
<masterloki> but i would probably need to buy a domain to point at it because i get a deal with new accounts which i activate as we go along
<Seveas> sf_, cifs can replace smbfs and can do more
<masterloki> [dreamhost] 
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: I'm not sure.
<purpzey> Lilacor: What is that error trying to tell me...Undefined InputDevice "...." referenced by...That mean I am using the wrong driver, or that I applied the driver to the wrong device...etc?
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: I haven't compiled my own kernel in quite some time
<Seveas> kbrooks, that's because smbfs still mostly works -- it's little known that it actually should not be used
<sf_> Seveas: why do the ubuntu docs say to use smbfs then?
<masterloki> ends up costing 21 bucks for a year lol so i jsut get a new one b/c after that its 9 bucks a month and i'm a cheap bastard
<masterloki> XD
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, no, i added it to the auto connect in /etc/default/bluetooth i think
<Seveas> sf_, see what I just wrote to kbrooks
<kbrooks> Seveas, what is little known?
<Cobra_Fast> is it possible to autoconf Xorg by reinstalling it in dpkg or apt-get?
<Lilacor> purpzey: if you undo all of the changes you made to xorg.conf and try to run 'startx' what happens?
<Seveas> kbrooks, that smbfs actually is deprecated in favour of cifs
<masterloki> <<==== starz@ masterloki's room XD
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: there's a LOT of guides on how to compile your own kernel though
<ikonia> kbrooks: fedora/redhat don't even include smbfs any more
<ompaul> masterloki, very offtopic please cease
<kbrooks> so, how do you mount the new way?
<Llivavin> Mmm
<Waddledee> Okay, I've installed VLC.  Attempting to play a stream produces a really staticy, buzzy result, though.  I'm guessing it's a codec issue, but it plays fine in Movie Player, so I'm not sure how best to make VLC able to play the stream.
<Seveas> kbrooks, s/smbfs/cifs/
<ikonia> kbrooks: cifs file system
<Cobra_Fast> if there is anyone with an idea ... query me
<Seveas> that's basically it
<Llivavin> What Driver should i use for lexmark z1420 printer?
<masterloki> er sorry ompaul
<stefg> GeekChick|: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<kbrooks> Seveas, wow, that easy
<sf_> Seveas: so I can just substitute "cifs" for "smbfs" in my /etc/fstab and it will work? Should it fix my problems?
<Cobra_Fast> let it be
<kbrooks> Seveas, impressive
<woodchaz> Hello. My DVD burner worked fine in edgy, recently upgraded to feisty and now it's not recognized. Any ideas?
<lonran> anybody using thunderbird knows if there's any way to iconify it in the icon tray?
<wheatie> Hello, is there a way to make the "applications", "Paces", and "Systems" menus transparent?
<Seveas> sf_, might happen, but unlikely. It's good to do anyway :)(
<dkkong> Is there a way to get my Lexmark All in one at least printing in ubuntu?
<ikonia> lonran: it doesn't go the system tray, its a task bar app
<ismailmf> wheatie use beryl
<wimdows> Hi folks - how do I restart Samba?
<ikonia> wimdows: restart the init script in /etc/init.d
<Timmytom> link quality 0 :(
<GeekChick|> stefg, i've done something similar in a gentoo install,  but that guide will help, thanks. however, how do i make sure that every option ubuntu already has turend on in the kernel makes it over to the rebuild. is there a configuration file i can copy?
<wheatie> ismailmf, there is no such function from within gnome it's self?
<gnilor> lonran, no, but there are workarounds, i am using kdocker to get it there
<Aeos> I burned the iso to a dvd and when I ran it off the disc and all it did was spew errors
<sf_> Seveas: OK, will try that.
<ismailmf> nop metacity doesnt support it
<Lilacor> wimdows: /etc/init.d/<samba daemon name> restart
<gnilor> lonran, there are similar tools for gnome/... iirc
<dkkong> Scanning or printing for that matter...
<purpzey> Lilacor: YAY! Now I am back where I started....Namely, with a touchpad that I cannot adjust the sensitivity on
<ismailmf> i think kde has it though
<wheatie> thank you
<stefg> GeekChick|: the config for each kernel is always archived in /boot
<dazjorz> Hi Seveas, long time no see.
<lonran> gnilor, u mean like kdocker?
<dazjorz> Seveas, if you still remember me, that is.
<Lilacor> purpzey: better than a black screen, no?
<Seveas> dazjorz, vaguely :)
<hammedhaaret> GeekChick| hmmm why does it say 'command not found' to the connect command thingy
<GeekChick|> stefg, so the current config file is in /boot?
<purpzey>  Lilacor: Unquestionably! Thank you very much...=)
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, which one?
<chrisjs169|afk> ok, I'm trying to use this computer as a router, got everything working except that it the computer connecting to this one isn't able to get on the 'net.  it resolves the domains fine, but I think iptables is blocking it.....ip_forward is set to 1
<wimdows> cheers ikonia and Lilacor - "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" did the trick
<dazjorz> Sevas: oh, well, it must've been years, or at least one
<ikonia> chrisjs169|afk: iptables -L and check the rules
<Lilacor> purpzey: okay, so *step one* MAKE A BACKUP of your xorg.conf file
<dazjorz> Seveas: and in channels like this, people come and go constantly
<Seveas> indeed :)
<ikonia> chrisjs169|afk: you'll neet to use masqurading or a natting setup in iptables
<purpzey> Lilacor: Any particular location or name it needs to have?
<Ratkid132> btw anyone know why upgrading from Dapper to Edgy to Feisty has left the previous kernel in GRUB so I now have 3 OSs to boot from?
<stefg> GeekChick|: yup.... cp /boot/config-2.6.20-15-generic /usr/src/linux will give you the current config as a starting point for your recompile
<Lilacor> purpzey: yes.. in a location and name that you can easily remember so when you have to restore it you can just copy it over
<chrisjs169|afk> ikonia: which one do you suggest I use?
<ikonia> chrisjs169|afk: I prefer masquarding
<dkkong> So no clue on the printer/scanner eh?
<Waddledee> Can someone help me with my getting-VLC-to-play-a-stream-properly problem?
<wimdows> I keep getting Access Denied. Unable to connect. in my printer status in Windows XP
<Seveas> chrisjs169|afk, see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21603/ for an example iptables setup
<ismailmf> because when you upgrade the old kernel remains
<chrisjs169|afk> Seveas: ok, thanks
<hammedhaaret> GeekChick| the cc|auto something... im  trying the connect one... the BT address is the 65:45: an so on right?
<ikonia> Seveas: thats a nice one to pull out of no-where
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, oh, the | character wsa to seperate the different options.
<Seveas> ikonia, :)
<Seveas> chrisjs169|afk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21605/ is even better ;)
<wimdows> ikonia - restarting samba worked, but still don't seem to be able to print to the printer from WIndows XP
<dkkong> Guess it's back to windows until ubuntu can support my printer
<purpzey> Lilacor: It either won't copy or let me paste, not sure which, this something I need to do in terminal using sudo?
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, so it would be "sudo hcitool cc 65:45:<rest of address>"
<ikonia> wimdows: ok
<chrisjs169|afk> Seveas: heh, ok
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, and so on with auth, and then info, rather than cc
<Lilacor> purpzey: what won't let you copy or paste?
<wimdows> ikonia - shall I paste bin my smb.conf?
<hammedhaaret> oh.. riiight (: i just copy+paste from the guys smarter than me... or girl?!?!?
<ikonia> wimdows: no thanks
<wimdows> ikonia - :-( hmm ok
<Yetiamchosen> hahahahahahaha
<purpzey> Lilacor: I go to xorg.conf, right click hit copy and then paste is still greyed out in X11 etc or even root dir
<Yetiamchosen> * xerebz has quit (Remote closed the connection) <--- aaaaand it's a beautiful thing
<Lilacor> hammedhaaret: wth?
<Waddledee> Can someone help me with my getting-VLC-to-play-a-stream-properly problem?
<Lilacor> purpzey: did you try sudo in front of your edit command?
<ompaul> Yetiamchosen, your kinda ot we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chat :)
<Yetiamchosen> Sorry about that. xD My fault. Literally.
<wimdows> ok - does anyone here have their printer setup in Ubuntu and printing to it from a Win XP client?
<MidNightSunRay> where can i find an italian-to-english dictionary server to add it to my panel applet???
<Lilacor> purpzey: *cough*
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, "sudo hcitool scan" will give you the address, name of device, etc... and thats needed to operate the rest of the commands that let you connect to the bluetooth device. once you get that done, you have to add a startup entry for the device in /etc/default/bluetooth i think. i h ave to get into Ubuntu to be sure though.
<Lilacor> wimdows: you probably have to share it under samba
<ompaul> !samba > wimdows (check out the mssage from the bot - ehh no I don't know samba myself)
<purpzey> Lilacor: Yeah...I was just trying to do it the lazy way...e.g. copying and pasting the entire file in the GUI
<wimdows> I love Linux - but sharing network printers etc. and being able to print to them from XP should be easier.
* GeekChick| reboots into Ubuntu.
<wimdows> Lilacor - I have shared it over samba
<Timmytom> iwconfig finds the Access Point and correct frequency, but "link quality: 0" any tips?
<Timmytom> (has worked before)
<wimdows> Lilacor - and I can browse to it from the Windows XP client
<Lilacor> purpzey: all you have to do is get into a root shell, and cp xorg.conf <filename>.back [orwhateveryou'dliketodo] 
<MidNightSunRay> where can i find an italian-to-english dictionary server to add it to my panel applet???
<ismailmf> wimdows alotg of the problem is the drivers thats why the interface isnt that polished
<Lilacor> wimdows: and you have the drivers installed for the printer under the windows client?
<hammedhaaret> Lilacor : never mind.. his/her, i dunno, nick is geek-chick
<wimdows> Lilacor - yep - i picked the correct drivers on the client and added "Use Client Driver = yes" in smb.conf
<hammedhaaret> GeekChick| ok thx... ill try to figure it out
<Lilacor> wimdows: wish I could help you a little bit more.
<wimdows> Lilacor - so do I ;-)
<hagabaka> it would be nice if there was a concise modern English dictionary package...
<bruenig> make one...
<purpzey> Lilacor: Ok, I am just an idiot...I copied to xorgbackup.conf, I presume I need to change the name to xorgbackup.bak or something similar
<Waddledee> Okay, I seem to have answered my own question: VLC allows me to turn the volume up so high everything gets clipped.  Odd.  But fixable.  *turns volume back down*
<ismailmf> there is a dictionary tghat uses the internet lib
<illriginal> Can someone tell me how I can become root?
<Lilacor> purpzey: no
<illriginal> I need to set permissions on my USB Drive
<Yetiamchosen> illriginal, just type "su".
<Yetiamchosen> or "su root".
<purpzey> lilacor: Ok. I am all set with my backup then
<illriginal> woohooo
<Jordan_U> illriginal, sudo
<illriginal> thanks man
<illriginal> su: Authentication failure
<illriginal> Sorry.
<Lilacor> purpzey: now you can start to edit your xorg.conf file using gedit
<Yetiamchosen> Jordan_U, sudo doesn't get you root... nevermind...
<Yetiamchosen> illriginal, you have to have the root password, bro.
<Lilacor> Yetiamchosen: puhahahahahahaha!
<illriginal> i know the root password
<Jordan_U> !sudo | illriginal
<ubotu> illriginal: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<illriginal> i put my password in
<illriginal> and it wont accept it.
<ismailmf> its sudo su
<Jordan_U> illriginal, Use sudo -s
<illriginal> sudo su
<Lilacor> illriginal: try 'sudo -s'
<illriginal> lol
<illriginal> there we go] 
<purpzey> Lilacor: I am pretty sure I know what happened...just not precisely...I am not sure if I was trying to access either a wrong driver or assigning it to the wrong device....I had started out with a cat /dev...and identified the touchpad as mouse2...but, that didn't work out so well, is there some step I missed?
<Ayabara> anyone know of a media library application for ubuntu? one that can scan my music, video and image folders, give me search capabilities and let me launch stuff in my favorite players?
<illriginal> thanks a lot Jordan_U and Lilacor
<gluttony> what partition do my applications install to?
<dkkong> Why doesn't the printers wizard see a USB printer?
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, to auto-connect to a bluetooth device at startup, you want to add the following line to /etc/default/bluetooth for each device you have. "HIDD_OPTIONS="--master --connect <BLUETOOTH_ADDRESS> --server" under the heading section of "############ HIDD"
<bruenig> gluttony, most applications install in /usr so whatever partition /usr is on
<Lilacor> purpzey: welp... first of all, your touchpad is working right now, yes?
<purpzey> Lilacor: Yes, I just can't adjust the sensitivity or anything, at least using the GUI....Although my settings seem to be affecting that small "scroll area" on the righthand side.
<gluttony> bruenig: can that be changed?
<bruenig> gluttony, no
<hannhimhe> What command-line texteditors come with Ubuntu?
<bruenig> gluttony, you can put /usr on a different partition if you like
<the_phoenix_ris1> is there support for widescreen monitors?
<bruenig> hannhimhe, nano vim
<jrib> hannhimhe: nano, vi
<purpzey> Lilacor: I even found a FAQ/Guide that addressed this particular issue...but when I tried to implement those steps...That's when I ran into the problem
<Jordan_U> the_phoenix_ris1, Yes
<GeekChick|> hannhimhe, nano, and vim
<Lilacor> purpzey: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad
<purpzey> Lilacor: That was precisely what I was looking at.
<hannhimhe> GeekChick|. Thank you.
<Jordan_U> the_phoenix_ris1, If you are not getting the correct resolution you likely need to install the drivers for your GFX card, what kind of card do you have?
<hammedhaaret> GeekChick| thx....wont be that necessary though... its a cellphone so its limited how much im gonna use the connecting. but thx anyway.... i just really can't see why there isn't a nice GUI or something... like bluesoleil which unfortunately is only for windows.
<GeekChick|> hannhimhe, jrib  and others answered before me.
<the_phoenix_ris1> jordon_U > nvidia 7600 GS
<blackjackel> hey DBO ?
<ttjl_> Trying to install twonky but get told i dont have permission to create folder-HELP
<ttjl_> 1
<morghot> hi all
<Jordan_U> the_phoenix_ris1, Go to System -> Administration -> Restricted driver manager
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, there are, I know KDE has one, but ive just found them useless entirely for my bluetooth mouse, my bluetooth phone, and other devices.
<bruenig> ttjl_, sudo it
<rainrunner87> Hi all
<purpzey>  Lilacor: Perhaps I missed a step or something, should I just start over from the top?
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, i think there is one called gnome-bluetooth
<ttjl_> bruenig, this may seem dense but how do i sudo it, i do cd desktop then sudo and the full file name but it says invalid command
<bruenig> ttjl_, what are you doing exactly?
<GeekChick|> but its only for file transfers, and doesnt work well in my experience
<wimdows> right - I'm gonna have to get myself a LAN printer server box, as I can't get my XP clients to print to my Ubuntu server
<rainrunner87> Got an interesting problem.  When I lock my screen, or engage the screensaver, sometimes I get logged out
<the_phoenix_ris1> jordan_u done that and i have nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<ttjl_> bruenig, trying to install twonky media server
<rainrunner87> I'm running Feisty with Beryl
<bruenig> ttjl_, do you know how to do that?
<rfcompte> hi
<ttjl_> bruenig, no i dont
<Nick_W> hi, anyone know how to test that shm is working correctly? I have graphics card issues and think that could be the problem...
<bruenig> ttjl_, as in have you read the documentation or whatever else exists that tells you. Is there an INSTALL file or a README
<ttjl_> bruenig, yes it is the install file im trying to execute. The documentation says just double click after making the file executable
<rfcompte> i'm new to linux and i don't know how to be root to upgrade the clamav
<Lilacor> purpzey: frankly, I have a very slow touchpad also so I just bought myself a wireless mouse
<Jordan_U> the_phoenix_ris1, Ok, if that doesn't work try running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hammedhaaret> GeekChick| think i tried that one.... or. i didn't actually cause i dont think i ever got working
<Lilacor> purpzey: the touchpad annoys me
<corunum> hi, somebody has a card ati x800?
<ttjl_> bruenig, but it tells me i dont have permission grr
<artabrahao> what program I use to access remote desktop from windows?
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, yah. well wireless of any sort on linux can be a mess.
<Lilacor> artabrahao: VNC
<Frogzoo> corunum: fglrx for you
<starz> artabrahao, access a windows box from linux or linux box from windows?
<Jordan_U> the_phoenix_ris1, Then restart X after choosing the correct resolutions / refresh rate
<Ruzqarin_oqlu> s.a.
<Ruzqarin_oqlu> bura ne ayak ble
<bruenig> ttjl_, by INSTALL file I mean a text file literally called "INSTALL" but ok, it says to make a particular file executable, what is the name of that file?
<purpzey> Lilacor: Fair enough....One last thing, and again, thanks for everything...really. If I get back into that problem, what is the command to delete the messed up xorg and rename the backup so I can restart?
<Ruzqarin_oqlu> keas la :D
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, i barely got WPA working with my Intel PROSet 3945 ABG wireless card, and its the most used wireless networkign card in the world right now.
<blackjackel> how do I display the user list in Xchat?
<FBSoulMan> I just installed Ubuntu server 7.04 i386 and now I want to install additional packages.  apt-get is asking for the CD.  I'd rather get from internet.  how do I configure that?
<Lilacor> purpzey: you don't have to delete the messed up xorg.conf
<ttjl_> bruenig, twonkymedia-i386-glib-2.2.5.sh
<bruenig> blackjackel, it is sometimes tucked in on the right, pull it out with the mouse
<starz> artabrahao, access a windows box from linux or linux box from windows?
<Lilacor> purpzey: you can just copy over it with your "safe" xorg.conf you saved
<blackjackel> bruenig: ah, there it goes, that hidden bugger
<bruenig> ttjl_, ok cd into the directory with that and do this: chmod +x twonkymedia-i386-glib-2.2.5.sh && ./twonkymedia-i386-glib-2.2.5.sh
<GeekChick|> blackjackel,  settings -> preferences -> userlist
<blackjackel> bruenig: thanks :)
<Frogzoo> !ati | corunum
<ubotu> corunum: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> FBSoulMan, Remove the CD from your sources with System -> Administration -> Software sources or in your sources.list
<artabrahao> <starz> linux server from windows
<purpzey> Lila: so simple copy /etc/X11/xorgbackup.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<hammedhaaret> GeekChick| bollocks... now it says 'Can't get device information: Success'  ....whats with that?!?! hehe.. i didn't have any trouble with my wifi, wierd enough... it worked like a charm from day one
<rainrunner87> GeekChick: If I remember correctly, Intel PROSet cards use Broadcom chipsets, which are widely regarded as evil and have had support trouble for years
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, WPA, or WEP?
<Jin> How gooed is ubuntu amd64? Does it worth the time  installing it? any performance increase ?
<purpzey> Lilacor: Sudo, of course.
<zoidberg> guys i have a problem
<hammedhaaret> GeekChick| when i try the connect command that is.... and i use wpa
<Lilacor> rainrunner87: PROSetcards use Intel chipsets
<Tonio_O> blackjackel: click on the button besides (left) your taxt area
<ttjl_> bruenig, one second
<Lilacor> purpzey: yes
<zoidberg> for some reason since yesterday i dont hear any sounds in ubuntu fesity
<starz> ah
<Lilacor> purpzey: unless you're using a root console
<zoidberg> it was working fine before
<starz> artabrahao, one sec there is a great guide
<rainrunner87> Lilacor: Hmm... I've been wrong before, guess I am again.
<purpzey> Lilacor: Thanks a lot, you have been a great help.
<wam> Jin: yes, as long as you don't rely on proprietary softwares/drivers
<Lilacor> purpzey: you're welcome
<zoidberg> can anybody help me
<zoidberg> ?
<starz> do you want to access an X session that is already running? or run a new one? and yes vnc is what you need.. --- personally i like tightvnc
<Jin> wam, I actually do rely on those software
<Lilacor> zoidberg: what did you change since then?
<zoidberg> Lilacor, nothing
<rainrunner87> Anyone know anything about screenlock under Beryl causing a logout?
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, i dont have any devices to test with right now except my bluetooth mouse, but if it cant connect, not sure.
<zoidberg> Lilacor, really nothing
<fanta8> may
<kendale> hi i need some help with GDM I tried to set up xmdcp and now i cant log in to my system how do i disable xmdcp from the recovery console
<FBSoulMan> Jordan_U: That worked, thx
<wam> Jin: then I think it's worth trying it. installation of flash is a bit different than on 32 bits
<Lilacor> zoidberg: did you try the obvious things first?
<Lilacor> zoidberg: checking the volume....
<starz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11808   /////    http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/+
<bruenig> installation of flash is more than a bit different, you either need to chroot or install the 32 bit firefox manually including necessary 32 libs
<Lilacor> zoidberg: seeing if it's mute or not
<starz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11808   /////    http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<zoidberg> Lilacor, yes i checked volumes in alsa and everything
<purpzey> Is there a particular package I need to install to use emerge?
<zoidberg> Lilacor, when i boot from windows my sound works fine
<kendale> hi i need some help with GDM I tried to set up xmdcp and now i cant log in to my system how do i disable xmdcp from the recovery console
<hammedhaaret> GeekChick| ok.. thx for the help anyway... im gonna blame motorola then...
<Lilacor> zoidberg: things don't just break randomly
<starz> artabrahao, pick one of those guides and follow to the t
<ttjl_> bruenig, get this message: mkdir: cannot create directory '/usr/local/TwonkyVision': Permission denied
<Lilacor> zoidberg: unless you're putting your hw through a lot of rough conditions
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, does it have a bluetooth passkey?
<bruenig> ttjl_, if you copy and pasted that command I gave you, it should not give you that message
<mrmonday> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434771 - can anybody help?
<mrmonday> thanks
<Jordan_U> Jin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<zoidberg> Lilacor, i know but i cant understand why this just happened
<starz> i would recommend the first guide
<twilight__> hello
<hammedhaaret> GeekChick| that could be... yes... i think it does.
<bruenig> !howdy | twilight__
<ubotu> twilight__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, you would need the key then. "sudo hcitool key <blah>"
<ttjl_> bruenig, I used this command: chmod +x twonkymedia-i386-glib-2.2.5.sh && ./twonkymedia-i386-glib-2.2.5.sh
<kendale> hi i need some help with GDM I tried to set up xmdcp and now i cant log in to my system how do i disable xmdcp from the recovery console
<ezE> I'm such a noob
<wam> Jin: sorry, i didn't read your previous post well enough
<ezE> may i have help
<bruenig> ttjl_, woops chmod +x twonkymedia-i386-glib-2.2.5.sh && sudo ./twonkymedia-i386-glib-2.2.5.sh
<purpzey> Is there a specific package I need to run the emerge command?
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, you would need the key then. "sudo hcitool key <your_key> <BT_ADDRESS>"
<wam> Jin, which softwares do you need?
<Jin> I will be running matlab + maple
<Jordan_U> ezE, Ask away :)
<ezE> I installed ubuntu, restarted, went to the bash command line, logged in, now I'm stuck
<ttjl_> bruenig, lol one sec
<ezE> I dont know how to get into the GUI
<purpzey> ezE: startx
<ezE> THANKS ALOT!!!
<twilight__> I was wondering why update manager stopped working properly (the one in system tray) and I have to update my system with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
* ezE bows deeply for purpzey
<wam> Jin: ouch
<hammedhaaret> GeekChick| was the last one a correction there?!? and do i just put the connect command somewhere in between?
<wam> Jin, then, you'd better choose the 32bits version
<ttjl_> bruenig, ok looks like it worked THANKS a bundle, now i just need to establish how i convert .avi to .wmc
<ezE> is STARTX usually not installed automatically?
<ttjl_> ooops wmv
<wam> Jin, unless they sale 64 bits versions of those softwares
<bruenig> ffmpeg can probably do it, take a lot of reading through docs to figure out though
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: you're able to get bluetooth accessories working?
<spider> hi
<wam> Jin, have you tried Scilab?
<Jin> don't think they have 64bit versions
<kendale> hello can some one help me next?
<Jin> wam, can't rely on scilab
<Jordan_U> ezE, No, you should boot right into a graphical login screen
<wam> Jin, ok
<GeekChick|> Lilacor, i use mostly my bluetooth mouse, but generally phones are a pain in the ass on linux.
<spider> alguien habla espaol?
<ezE> maybe my installation is bad
<ezE> ?
<stefg> !es < spider
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es < spider - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kendale> hello can some one help me next?
<artabrahao> <starz> but why vnc? in the ubuntu server there is an option called remote destkop in system preference
<chrisjs169|afk> Seveas: didn't seem to work =/
<stefg> !es |  spider
<twilight__>  '<
<ubotu> spider: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ezE> the disk i burned the ubunti image onto was really scratched, but no instatll errors
<lostnewb> Hi, I'm having problems getting ubuntu to recognize a sigmatel soundcard in my gateway laptop
<twilight__>  8-)
<lostnewb> Any ideas?
<Seveas> chrisjs169|afk, you'll need to edit it to match your situation
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: thank goodness I don't have a bluetooth mouse
<Jordan_U> ezE, If you stop X does this command bring you to a graphical login screen? : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<chrisjs169|afk> Seveas: I did
<GeekChick|> Lilacor, i love the thing. i cant stand trackpads
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: how smooth are bluetooth file transfers?
<dru> *** what do i open rpm files with?
<kendale> hi i need some help with GDM I tried to set up xmdcp and now i cant log in to my system how do i disable xmdcp from the recovery console
<Seveas> dru, with fedora
<GeekChick|> Lilacor, painful beyond belief in linux. i just use windows
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: I meant bluetooth phone ...ugh
<Seveas> ubuntu uses .deb and not .rpm
<stefg> !alien  | dru
<starz> artabrahao, they call it that for recognizability as i understand
<ubotu> dru: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<spider> i know few ingles!!
<ezE> I'm installing x11-common manually
<shirish> guys is there anyway other than 'top' which gives which programs are running, for 'top' isn't showing a program which has hung
<Jordan_U> dru, You first try to find a .deb instead, what program are you trying to install ?
<dru> so i cant open this in ubuntu?
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: you're not encouraging me here.. :(
<starz> vnc is the program that actually forwards the video over ssh / net / or what not
<dru> uh crossover
<wam> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<chrisjs169|afk> Seveas: I changed WAN_IF/IP and LAN_IF/IP as well as the ip address down at the bottom
<Lilacor> shirish: 'htop'
<dru> it is supposedly supposed to install any windows program
<Jordan_U> dru, You *can* but it is better to install with a .deb
<Seveas> chrisjs169|afk, down at the bottom are network subnets, not ip addresses
<dru> and i cant live without photoshop
<starz> i guess just click that one box and have them do your ip
<wam> dru:and gimpshop?
<kendale> hello can some one help me next?
<chrisjs169|afk> Seveas: for source/destination?
<dru> gimp = watered down version of photoshop
<dru> ive tryed it .. i cant use it
<GeekChick|> Lilacor, hammedhaaret, I just found a package on google for this that may help, but i havent tested it. its called "gammu."
<Seveas> yeah
<spider> ubotu: Ok Muchas gracias,
<starz> if its on the same network: " vncviewer 192.168.1.100:0 " for instance without the quotes
<shirish> Lilacor: thanx, D/L & installing as we speak
<starz> remember you must start an X session and leave it running for that method to work i think :)
<wam> spider: no need to thank ubotu, that's a bot!
<dru> jordan_u: how do i start this rpm file?
<kendale> please please please can someone help me :(
<dru> what program do i need?
<Jordan_U> dru, crossover will not let you install *any* windows program, and it is based on the free program "wine" I would try wine first, if that does not work use alien to convert the .rpm to a .deb
<hammedhaaret> GeekChick| should i google it or use synaptic?
<wam> dru: alien
<Lilacor> kendale: I can't help you.  I haven't a clue what's wrong.
<Orborde> Is GParted trustworthy for resizing NTFS partitions?
<kendale> hi i need some help with GDM I tried to set up xmdcp and now i cant log in to my system how do i disable xmdcp from the recovery console
<wam> dru: to convert it into a .deb file
<blackjackel> anyone know how i can access my wine drive in the GUI?
<dru> thanks
<starz> if it was a remote pc - say your at work and accessing your home computer: " vncviewer your.ip.goes.here:0 "
<Lilacor> Orborde: I'd not do that
<Jordan_U> Orborde, Yes
<erUSUL> dru: instaling rpm files is not a good idea if you do not know what are you doing...
<dru> i tryed wine .. diddnt work
<GeekChick|> hammedhaaret, i just found it in apt-get, but id google for it too, because like i said, i just found this 1 minute ago.
<lostnewb> Anyone have any ideas on getting a driver for my sigmatel soundcard?
<dru> what do u mean? ..
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: you've resized ntfs volumes using gparted??
<Jordan_U> Lilacor, Yes
<wam> lostnewb: no, sorry. What does google say about it?
<hammedhaaret> blackjackel : its a hidden folder named .wine in your home folder
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: nifty.. I learned something new today
<blackjackel> hammedhaaret: Yes, I know this, and i know how to cd to it in a terminal, but I have no idea how to get to it using the GUI
<webodin> hi i have problem with VLC player  after a clean install and sudo apt-get install vlc libvlc0 vlc-nox mozilla-plugin-vlc vlc-plugin-alsa vlc-plugin-esd wxvlc +w32codecs + libdvdcss2,and so on ,  i Still can't see video, i hear only sound
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: too bad there's no easy way to resize ntfs partitions inside of a virtual machine
<lostnewb> Well, I can't get the exact model number of my card and all the support guy at Gateway can say is that it is a Sigmatel high definition audio codec
<Lilacor> webodin: how about totem?
<fumanju> how do i uninstall mysql server and client completely
<webodin> try yhat
<starz> make sense artabrahao ?
<lostnewb> I can't find anyone that has the same laptop as me running ubuntu
* style is away: hochzeit
<lostnewb> so, I'm pretty lost
<hammedhaaret> blackjackel : you know that hidden files becomes visible with ctrl+H right??
<dru> hm .. i searched alien and only found games
<webodin> i see only Bluescreen
<Jordan_U> Lilacor, What do you mean?
<dru> is there a command to run in terminal to install it?
<shirish> ok, that doesn't also work, is there anyway one can find out the contents of a .deb package?
<wam> lostnewb: which laptop?
<erUSUL> lostnewb: if it's an hda codec compatible sound card it should work...
<blackjackel> hammedhaaret: I'm quite a newbie, so no :)
<erUSUL> !sound | lostweb
<ubotu> lostweb: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lilacor> blackjackel: first make a mount point for your ntfs drive... then use ntfs-3g to mount it to that mount point
* wimdows cheers, as he's finally got his Win XP clients to anonymously connect and print to Ubuntu shared printer
<Jordan_U> dru, sudo apt-get install alien
<kendale> Lilacor: I need help to fix gdm it wont start
<lostnewb> it doesn't work out of the box
<lostnewb> thats for sure
<blackjackel> hammedhaaret: Woah, soo many hidden files :D
<blackjackel> hammedhaaret: Can i enable display of hidden files by default?
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: I did not know you could alter ntfs partitions with gparted
<lostnewb> you have any modprobe ideas?
<artabrahao> <starz> what does not make sense?
<hammedhaaret> blackjackel : sry the tone.. me too.. only just found out (:
<lostnewb> whatever is loaded now does nothing
<webodin> and is not Bluescreen of death
<dru> thank you jordan
<webodin> hi i have problem with VLC player  after a clean install and sudo apt-get install vlc libvlc0 vlc-nox mozilla-plugin-vlc vlc-plugin-alsa vlc-plugin-esd wxvlc +w32codecs + libdvdcss2,and so on ,  i Still can't see video, i hear only sound
<wam> lostnewb: that's a tough question actually
<Jordan_U> Lilacor, I meant why do you say you cant resize NTFS in a virtual machine?
<webodin> any ideas
<wam> lostnewb: can you run lspci and try to locate you card?
<ezE> whats better? ubuntu or Redhat?
<igmyzt> hey guys, i instaleld beryl with my radeon...wondering how to do the rotating cube view
<lostnewb> maybe
<hammedhaaret> blackjackel ...maybe... try the filehandling... or whatever its called... im on a danish version here so dont know what its called
<lostnewb> never tried
<zoidberg> hey guys
<dru> ctrl atl
<webodin> totem + mplayer all the same bluescreen
<dru> then mouse your mouse
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: There's no simple way to resize NTFS drives inside of a vmware virtual machine
<dru> for the cube
<igmyzt> dru: isnt working for me
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: without partition magic that is...
<zoidberg> in feisty allows me to to mount my windows hard drive by just clikcing on it....how can i get it to mount on startup
<lostnewb> I'm dual booted with windows right now so I can't try till I switch back to the good side of my hd
<webodin> guys ?
<thefirstdude> is there a package to play .divx in firefox?
<webodin> any ideas
<dru> open beryl manager and look under desktop and check what the shortcut is
<dru> for you
<stefg> webodin: tried different files, or just /that/ specific drm-protected .wmv-file?
<the_phoenix_ris1> on xorg which selection do you make to configure a ps/2 mouse
<DuckFart> igmyzt : try ctrl+alt+left mouse and move the mouse
<blackjackel> hammedhaaret: ok, cool, thanks.
<igmyzt> dru: okay i got it, thanks
<Jordan_U> Lilacor, Why not set the CDROM to be an ubuntu liveCD .iso then boot from it?
<Lilacor> zoidberg: edit your fstab
<ezE> whats LIVE CD?
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: huh?
<zoidberg> Lilacor, i know but what do i edit...what do i put
<DuckFart> igmyzt: that was meant to be ctrl+alt+left mouse button. hold all three and move mouse
<dru> jordan_u: i click atl f2 and run alien .. but nothing comes up
<kendale> hi i need some help with GDM I tried to set up xmdcp and now i cant log in to my system how do i disable xmdcp from the recovery console
<wam> !ubotu | wam
<Orborde> Lilacor / Jordan_U : Thanks.
<igmyzt> DuckFart: got it, thank you
<webodin> how do i come ind to config file of VLC ?
<Lilacor> zoidberg: 'man ntfs-3g'
<Jordan_U> ezE, It is a CD that you can boot from and have a fully working version of a linux distribution ( like Ubuntu's "Desktop" CD installer )
<arielprc> wtf
<arielprc> i hate this version of xchat
<dru> lilacor: how do i run alien?
<zoidberg> Lilacor, there is no man entry for ntfs-3g
<ezE> thanks jordan, thougth so
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | zoidberg
<ubotu> zoidberg: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<xerebz> check check
<wam> dru: alien -d file.rpm
<Lilacor> dru: 'alien <x>.deb"
<Checkka> Is there a known bug in ubuntu where switch user and logoff dont work?
<Lilacor> dru: 'er.. what wam said
<dru> thank you both
<zoidberg> Lilacor, but feisty already allows you to do that...i want to use the native feisty application
<wam> Lilacor: ;-)
<Jordan_U> Lilacor, So you have windows installed in a Vmware virtual machine and you want to resize it's NTFS partition, correct?
<Checkka> because after installing feisty, my switch user and logoff dont work
<GeekChick|> Oh, Lilacor, earlier, you didn't tell me how long a kernel compile takes. Is this an hour affair, 6 hours, 10 minutes? I have an Intel Core Duo 2GHz, 1 GB ram, and a 7200rpm hard drive.
<Lilacor> Jordan_U:  yes
<Jordan_U> Lilacor, Are you using Vmware server or player?
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: it doesn't take that long unless you're running some gawd awful slow box
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: workstation
<SlimeyPete> GeekChick|: it'll take twenty minutes, tops (probably a lot less)
<larson999> robert heron is so annoying.... and usually inaccurate for a tech show guy
<Jordan_U> Lilacor, That allows you to boot from a .iso like vmware-server does correct?
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: I'm telling you that partition magic is the only known way to do what I'm talking about.
<GeekChick|> SlimeyPete, Lilacor, do i grab the same kernel version that is my latest config file from kernel.org or do i grab a newer one?
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: yes
<Jordan_U> Lilacor, I am asking why gparted from a liveCD image wouldn't work?
<kevin> has anyone got xfire for linux yet?
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: I'd stick with your current kernel version or things could get very ugly
<wam> GeekChick|: about 1hour to compile
<GeekChick|> Lilacor, so i have to go find it at kernel.org then.
<GeekChick|> k.
<dru> wam: thanks
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: OH!!! -_-; okay, you're right I'm wrong
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: that didn't occur to me. ugh
<Jordan_U> :)
<webodin> hi i have problem with VLC+totem+mplayer  and i try ...player  after a clean install and sudo apt-get install vlc libvlc0 vlc-nox mozilla-plugin-vlc vlc-plugin-alsa vlc-plugin-esd wxvlc +w32codecs + libdvdcss2,and so on ,  i Still can't see video, i hear only sound
<webodin> any ideas
<ezE> which partition option should I select??? I always just did the "use entire disk" one
<kevin> !xfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: so you're saying that if a partition was precreated to be 400GB and you wanted to resize to 500GB, gparted is okay with that?
<webodin> do any one know how to configure VLC
<shatrat> !codec | webodin, sounds like a missing video codec.
<ubotu> webodin, sounds like a missing video codec.: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GeekChick|> Lilacor, i cant find 2.6.20-15 at kernel.org http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/
<Jordan_U> Lilacor, Oh, you want to actually make the vmware virtual drive larger? No, gparted cannot do that
<webodin> k i try
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: you don't need to download it from kernel, you can download the kernel sources from synaptic
<webodin> thanks
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: okay... then I'm still right
<bjoern__> my .bash_profile and my .xsession are not evaluated, what can i do?
<GeekChick|> Lilacor, i was going by this topic, and it says step 2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<wam> GeekChick|: you looks for feisty's kernel source?
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: partition magic is the only software I know that could do that. :-/
<redpill> Lilacor maybe u can enlarge ur hd with vmware tools
<mnemnonic_> #123net
<erUSUL> !kernel | GeekChick|
<ubotu> GeekChick|: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Lilacor> redpill: you can enlarge the HDD but it doesn't expand the existing partitions
<jrib> bjoern__: when do you think they should be?
<Jordan_U> Lilacor, How would partition magic make the virtual drive larger? How would that even be possible from the guest OS ?
<bjoern__> jrib: when logging in by gdm
<redpill> Lilacor ok, but u can make a new partition with gparted and do this (the new partition) ur /home partition
<dru> wam: sorry again ... when i opened this in archive .. it gave me a bunch of files but no install, am i supposed to open it in a certain file?
<GenNMX> gparted can alter partition sizes, but altering partitions is always a gamble.
<erUSUL> GeekChick|: the sources for the ubuntu kernel can not be found in kernel.org see the ubotu msg's (althought you can use vanilla kernel from kernel.org if you wish)
<wam> dru: which archive? the .deb file?
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: hmmmm... I *thought* you could just download the kernel sources using synaptic
<jrib> bjoern__: no, they won't be.  Try ~/.xprofile instead of .xsession
<artabrahao> what it the remote destkop for? How Can I use it?
<Jordan_U> Lilacor, Once you have expanded the *drive* with vmware-tools you can expand the *partition* with gparted
<Lilacor> GeekChick|: maybe I'm just plum wrong
<dru> archive manager
<dru> yes he newly converted deb file
<uberushaximus> I can't get gpg to send my keyfile :/
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: okay, I think I'm making myself confused
<wam> dru: it's not an archive, it's a package, install il with sudo dpkh -i file.deb
<jrib> bjoern__: and .bash_profile is only for login shells
<bjoern__> jrib: in .xprofile i can do source ~/.bashr_profile
<jrib> bjoern__: right
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: okay then you're still right
<wam> dru: sorry: with sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: you can expand the size of the drive using vmware-vdiskmanager and then expand the size of the partition using gparted
<bjoern__> jrib: thank u
<igmyzt_> hello, if i change the beryl theme, will my options still be the same?
<Lilacor> redpill: I don't want to make a new partition
<wam> dru: what's the rpm you try to install? isn't there a deb already available?
<johnsyweb> Hi there. I'm a newbie.
<Frogzoo> what's the best pgp key manager for gnome ?
<dru> uh
<dru> its crossover
<Lilacor> redpill: I just wanted to change the size of my guest OS's primary partition
<dru> i got it as an rpm
<Pupeno> I am getting this error: "W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com ('http://archive.ubuntu.com') feisty-proposed Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key". Am I missing something?
<wam> dru: there should be a .bin proposed
<Pupeno> Frogzoo: seahorse maybe.
<vorbote> Frogzoo: seahorse
<Frogzoo> Pupeno: maybe, thx
<johnsyweb> Wow... this is a busy channel!
<Frogzoo> vorbote: thx 2
<blackjackel> Has anyone here gotten Steam to run under Wine?
<sdf> how can i know capacity of screen card from ubuntu??
<Frogzoo> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<Lilacor> johnsyweb: lots of people need help and like helping others
<redpill> Lilacor so dude, u can move ur home to enlarge ur primary
<wam> dru: did you try the dpkg?did it work?
<Pupeno> I mean, do I have to update the key or something?
<dru> um
<dru> no
<dru> it still named rpm
<Lilacor> redpill: huh?
<dru> but it works in archiver .. unlike the other rpm
<dru> i checked and properties still says its rpm
<johnsyweb> Are there any experts in here who can help me get my wireless card working?
<wam> dru: did alien display an error message?
<igmyzt> someone, will my beryl settings change when i switch themes?
<johnsyweb> It's nearly 7am and I have been trying all night to get my new PC on the network here :-(
<dru> where does it show the new deb file
<dru> because it said the original name of the file
<dru> i renamed it so i could type it better
<Lilacor> johnsyweb: first figure out what chipset you're using...then figure out how to install/activate its driver
<igmyzt> dru: can you answer my question?
<wam> dru: don't you have a .deb file created by alien?
<johnsyweb> Thanks Lilacor.
<Lilacor> redpill: that doesn't make sense...why would I move my home dir?
<dru> ig
<dru> what question?
<johnsyweb> It's a Netgear WG311v3.
<dru> i sent u the command ... what it said in a pm
<dru> wam
<johnsyweb> Which uses a Marvel chipset I beliebe.
<wam> dru: and sudo dpkg -i you_file.deb does it work?
<GeekChick|> erUSUL, http://pastebin.ca/497413, I got an error following the guide Ubotu gave me.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<dru> no
<wam> dru: it sometimes fail
<wam> dru: every package cannot be converted that easilty
<wam> dru: can't you get the .run version?
<dru> dont know
<wam> dru: that would work at least, I've already experienced it once
<dru> did you see that pm? does that mean it made it
<dru> or not
<johnsyweb> I have followed (among others) the instructions here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320111
<erUSUL> GeekChick|: i do not see any error (the gpg one is afaics harmless) it seems that it dl the sources and unpack them 'dpkg-source: unpacking linux-meta_2.6.20.15.14.tar.gz'
<ezE> why is the DESKTOP version bigger than the SERVER version?? is this normal?
<wam> dru: I didn't see any PM, and I don't think you saw mine either
<dru> aim?
<erUSUL> ezE: it comes with gui the server does not ;)
<SlimeyPete> ezE: the desktop version includes the X server (the gui)
<GeekChick|> erUSUL, so i can continue despite the gpg crap?
<wam> dru: hum, no, jabber
<ezE> SON OF A
<erUSUL> GeekChick|: i do think so, yes
<dru> dont have jabber
<ezE> that would explain it
<dru> what is it?
<eifzon> ehh, what can be wrong? i had 2-3 processes on, and my both cpus was on like load 100
<eifzon> so i am lagging as hell :|
<wam> dru: how are you connected here then?
<ezE> I want to use SQL... I cant on the desktop version???
<dru> xchat
<wam> dru: anyway, doesn't matter much
<dru> irc
<purpzey> Lilacor: Just, fyi, because I really felt like a major dolt when I found it....Apparently, there is a package called gynaptic designed to deal with this issue, which totally should be included on the wiki
<wam> dru: ok
<SlimeyPete> wam: erm, you don't need jabber to connect here. This is IRC. There are lots of clients available.
<rami> Hello, I need help with my display, I can't get the maximum out of my LCD screen
<Lilacor> purpzey: thanks! :D
<wam> SlimeyPete: yes, I just realised that
<purpzey> Lilacor: typo...gsynaptic
<GeekChick|> erUSUL, it's now saying I need to go to /debian/config/i386/ to edit the configuration files but /debian does not exist.
<disinterested> i have this webcam and i cant get it working any suggestiuons?
<purpzey> disinterested: what make?
<disinterested> its a ge easycam ho98064
<rami> anybody?
<purpzey> disinterested: Have you checked the forums? B/C When I first installed Ubuntu, I had the same problem and it turned out there was actually a driver already.
<CarlFK> I deleted some dirs from a usb thumb drive - but I don't have more free space.  is there a recycle bin I need to empty?
<viator> whats the command to show errors
<dru> i found the file inside of my TMP folder
<eifzon> how the hell can my amsn take 100% of my cpu
<dru> but its still rpm
<dru> get gaim .. has msn on it
<erUSUL> GeekChick|: use the config you can find in /boot/config-2.6.20-15-generic
<viator> error log
<disinterested> the easycam driver doesnt work on it
<eifzon> dru: its better?
<dru> yes
<disinterested> i have looked a bit though
<wam> dru: I uqe gaim
<dru> u can be on more then1 mn account
<purpzey> disinterested: Then it is beyond my scope of knowledge...=(...Sorry.
<dru> i uqe gaim?
<disinterested> thats ok ty
<GeekChick|> erUSUL, is every config option in the format of NAME=y? For "CONFIG_NO_HZ" it would be "CONFIG_NO_HZ=y" yes?
<viator> whats the command to see the error log
<foso> hey, im a recent linux convert having trouble with wireless on my laptop
<wam> dru: I use gaim, sorry
<dru> lol
<viator> for foso is it broadcom card
<johnsyweb> So... `ndiswrapper -l` lists wg311v3 driver present, hardware present.
<viator> or chipset
<foso> yeah i think so
<dru> what are u all on right now? maybe u can help me better though IM
<viator> foso did you istall the frimware
<anonymeeee> anyone know how to restart a video card...somehow my screen res is outta whack
<viator> try installing bcm43xx-fwcutter
<wam> dru: honnestly, I don't think the alien way will work
<wam> dru: you should look for the .run version
<dru> so how do i convert?
<erUSUL> GeekChick|: yes or 'n' for no and 'm' for build as module
<eifzon> dru: but how could amsn take like 150% of my cpu?
<foso> viator
<Yasuo> hi
<foso> one second thanks
<viator> yes?
<dru> i dont know how it can
<dru> i use gaim .. its alot better
<wam> eifzon: 150% is quite a high value ^^
<Lilacor> use pidgin 2.0
<GeekChick|> erUSUL, so i need to use =y, then?
<eifzon> wam: i got c2d
<eifzon> and my computer lagged
<eifzon> :|
<wam> eifzon: yeah, maybe should try gaim instead
<eifzon> i got it now
<eifzon> but i just wonder
<eifzon> amsn worked fine yesterday
<eifzon> but now :|
<blackjackel> I am now running steam and its downloading a file, but I have no idea where its downloading the file to... how can i find out?
<foso> viator, i ran that command and it lists two inf files
<foso> as installed
<wam> eifzon: maybe try to remove the config files and start it
<erUSUL> GeekChick|: yes, but yyou usually use make menuconfig or make config (needs aditional packages) and do not edit the config directly
<wam> eifzon: mv ~/.amsn ~/.amsn.old
<dru> wam:Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package crossover-pro: postinst preinst prerm
<dru> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<dru>  .... thats what it says when i run alien
<GeekChick|> erUSUL, haha, well i just edited it manually. :(
<johnsyweb> But when I run `modprobe ndiswrapper` I get an error "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument". Can anyone shed any light on this? I'm at my wits' end!
<eifzon> how do i load a theme @ gaim
<viator> foso no
<Bonkers-> anyone know why mplayer would play mp3 files as static? all other formats and all other sound programs work fine
<dru> eifzon: i diddnt know u can upload themese for gaim
<wam> dru: alien is for the rpm convertion what is wine for the windows executables...
<viator> do sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<erUSUL> GeekChick|: use 'make oldconfig' to check the syntax
<foso> viator
<eifzon> dru, just found one
<Rictoo_> How would I make Ubuntu a different language? (eg., Hungarian)
<foso> wast hat last one directed to me?
<dru> wam: im confused
<wam> dru: you're never sure wheter it'll work or not
<wam> dru: in your case, it doesn't seem to work
<dru> wam: id rather try it and fail .. then not try it
<GeekChick|> erUSUL, "make: *** No rule to make target `oldconfig'.  Stop."
<viator> no i just asked if you had installed it
<wam> dru: so forget it and try something else
<CarlFK> Rictoo_: system, admin, Languate - then create a new user
<dru> thank you wam
<wam> dru: that's what we did, we tried alien, and it failed
<stonek> can anyone tell me how to empty the trash using terminal?
<foso> no, should i?
<dru> if i get a .run .... or .deb .... what do i run it with?
<erUSUL> GeekChick|: ouch! i usually build vanilla kernels and thoes do have that target...
<viator> foso lets see what chipset you have
<wam> stonek: rm -R  ~/.Trash
<viator> type  lspci
<viator> and look for network controller
<purpzey> Where is ./icons located?
<erUSUL> GeekChick|: are you in /usr/src/linux.../ ??
<martalli> How can I turn off my synaptics trackpad?  It was easy in kubuntu, but I don't see a synaptics utility in ubuntu
<wam> dru: for the .run ./file.run
<GeekChick|> erUSUL, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild, i'm at the "debian/rules updateconfigs" step. but again, its biased to a /debian/ directory. :(
<martalli> I don't want to permanently diable it, since I don't always use the mouse
<wam> dru: or sudo sh file.run
<foso> broadcom corp bcm4306 b/g
<stonek> wam:thank you
<viator> it should say somthing like Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318
<purpzey> martalli: I just walked through this entire problem
<GeekChick|> erUSUL, no, i am in /boot
<viator> ok cool
<viator> perfect
<purpzey> martalli: There is utility called gsynaptic
<martalli> OK
<viator> now do sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<martalli> purpzey: I can probably take it from there
<purpzey> martalli: sudo aptitude install gysynatpics
<purpzey> martalli: Really easy....You might have to make a quick change in your xorg.conf, but it is just a slight change.
<viator> when its done let me know
<limon_off> ciao
<GAPeach> Hi, I have a quick question. I am trying to do a repair install of Windows XP. I started, but when my computer restarted, instead of continuing on to the Windows XP Install screen, it heads back to GRUB. Is there a way I can bypass GRUB so I can finish repairing Windows XP?
<erUSUL> GeekChick|: you have to copy the config found in /boot to /usr/src/linux (where the sources are) this way 'sudo cp /boot/config-2.6.20-15-generic /usr/src/linux/.config and make all comands from that dir not from /boot
<CarlF1> why does https://wiki.ubuntu.com redirect me to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HiltonGibson ?
<purpzey> GAPeach: Doesn't seem like it....Unless you get something that will boot direct...E.G. a boot disc.
<erUSUL> GeekChick|: sorry but i have to fly (saturday night!!) good luck!!
<johnsyweb> Has anybody in here got a Netgear WG311v3 working with AMD64?
<viator> foso how you doing?
<CarlF1> GeekChick|: you may want to see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<GAPeach> purpzey: Like Super GRUB Disk?
<wam> ok guys, 235 patents, don't you think it's a huge number?
<Elm> Is there any particular reason when doing a BIOS recovery that the monitor would not be working? (Never done one ;.;)
<johnsyweb> This thing has literally kept me up all night. It is daylight out there now!
<purpzey> GAPeach: Honestly, I don't know that much about it, but GRUB installs itself on the MBR...so, unless you bypass it somehow it seems you'll be hitting it
<Lilacor> wam: I think that's a large number of lies
<wam> if we divide by the number of Linux users, how much do we pay each?
<wam> Lilacor: ^^
<CarlF1> stonek: how do you empty the trash any way? (im stuck on this too)
<foso> viator, got it dl'd
<lethu> GAPeach, you can try adding an entry for windows in your grub config
<viator> ok
<lethu> GAPeach, like for a normal dual boot system
<wam> CarlF1: rm -R  ~/.Trash
<foso> the wireless card turns on now
<viator> foso look to your top right see the equivalent of the win xp systray with the network  conectivity icon
<foso> and it works!
<foso> thansk alot
<gluttony> jrib: that didn't help
<viator> left click on there
<CarlF1> wam: thanks
<viator> you should see the wireless newtoek on the list hopefully
<GAPeach> lethu: What if it's already dual boot?
<foso> i had entered the wireless network name already
<foso> will they show up automatically now though?
<wam> foso: hopefully
<viator> it should
<hannhimhe> If I don't have a monitor connected to my machine it stucks at 800x600 resolution. Can I force it to stay at 1600x1200 somehow?
<foso> thanks a lot
<foso> one more question
<wam> foso: have you added broadcom43xx in /etc/modules ?
<foso> i dont think so
<viator> foso is it working now?
<foso> im a noob to command line
<foso> yeah
<viator> if its working you should be all set
<viator> wam i didnt have todo that in fiesty
<viator> in dapper i did
<Xraven92> um...im new to linux and i have a question
<lethu> GAPeach, then I see no reason why it shouldn't continue the installation like if there was only windows on your comp, except if you didn't select windows at boot menu or if the windows entry isn't well set
<wam> viator: ok, I don't use Ubuntu actually
<jason0_> Anyone know why ivman wouldn't mount a device? The same device is mounted if it is plugged in when ivman is started.
<Possum> In feisty... what would cause keys to repeat sporatically?
<foso> thanks a whole lot
<Elm> WHat would cause a CD drive not to show up as a boot device if the Mobo does infact boot from CDs =/
<Xraven92> before i install ubuntu...is there an option the will let me dual boot between windows xp and ubuntu without haveign to re-install widnows?
<foso> also, it started closing my gaim windows and it acts like i clicked a mouse button and selected something when i havent
<Possum> I'm pretty sure this b0x has some hardware issues, but it runs windoze no problem... ubuntu is running slow and sporadically repeating keyprrrresssses
<foso> just randomly, no pattern that i can see
<martalli> purpzey: Do I add the "SHMConfig" "true" in the area of xorg.conf for the synaptics trackpad?  This is what I was thinking I should do: http://pastebin.ca/497457
<wam> Xraven92: this is the default behaviour
<Possum> And   I typetoo fast and accurately to go back and fix the errors al l the time...
<wam> Xraven92: as long as you set up your partitions properly before the install
<levon> where is the trash at? lol i cant find it
<xJulesx> Hello
<Xraven92> so i can dual boot without un-installing windows?
<nich2chien> hi
<wam> levon: ~/.Trash  ?
<Elm> CURSES ABOUND!
<viator> yeah mine does that in fiesty
<purpzey> martalli: Just find the part of xorg.conf where the synaptics pad is....should look something like driver "synaptics" identifer "touchpad"
<levon> wam thanxz
<foso> thats what ive got
<purpzey> martalli: /dev/psaux/
<viator> i filed a bug
<foso> is there a fix?
<xJulesx> anyone know how I can get db1 on ubuntu fiesty?
<foso> ok
<Xraven92> wait...how do i set up my partions?
<viator> its a regression
<wam> Xraven92: of course, but defrag, and then reduce the size of your windows partition first
<viator> i think it might have todo woth wireless
<viator> heheh
<viator> did it just start
<foso> no
<viator> oh its been doing it
<foso> its been doing it for a while
<Xraven92> does the ubuntu installler include a patrioner?
<purpzey> martalli: then add that line....set to SHMConfig "no"
<xJulesx> yes, it's in the system menu
<viator> its really annoying when i am editing pictures with gimp
<igmyzt> i need help installing java on ubuntu
<xJulesx> gnome partition manager I think
<ezE> is it possible to do a network boot?
<wam> Xraven92: yes, but I usually do this using gparted on the liveCD first
<purpzey> Xraven92: Yes.
<foso> yeah, writing papers was a pain too
<xJulesx> I had to manually partition my drive to get it to install propperly
<wam> Xraven92: it's called gparted
<viator> i might go back to dapper
<ezE> er is it possible to install ubuntu from the network?
<foso> im new to this, any idea about how long it will be until it gets fixed?
<Xraven92> ok so when i boot into the live cd...i just partion my hard drive 50/50 and then run the installer?
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> somone here
<ubuntu> i have problem
<xJulesx> Does anyone have experiance with berkeley db and apache?
<martalli> purpzey: Are you shure to set it to "no"?  When I tried to run gsynaptics at first, it came up with an error"GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<martalli> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics"
<Janerikhiim> Need help watching webtv... Absolute Newbie at linux:-)
<Budwaa> DVD playback in VLC and Kaffine doesnt run at a consistent speed, I think it might be a codec problem as it occurs when the scene changes are large. Are there good and bad DVD codecs out there?
<ubuntu> i have problem
<ubuntu> why when i format to ext 3 it give permission denied
<ubuntu> and it don't format it good
<ubuntu> it give error.
<purpzey> martalli: Did you restart xserver?
<xJulesx> ubuntu: yes, you must do it manually
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(aa_/#ubuntu) jrib: and I have no network connection on that box until tomorrow morning
(lethu/#ubuntu) GAPeach, hmm weird, are you sure about your installation CD's integrity?
(ubuntu/#ubuntu) ikonia: i have 500gb and i unpartiton 10gb to save file for ubuntu
(jrib/#ubuntu) aa_: try #xubuntu if no one here knows
(aa_/#ubuntu) jrib: can I use gconf-editor or something?
(ikonia/#ubuntu) ubuntu ok - thats great
(purpzey/#ubuntu) Will a hard boot really upset ubuntu?
(wam/#ubuntu) purpzey: not much
(gordonjcp/#ubuntu) purpzey: why?
(ubuntu/#ubuntu) ikonia: now i can't format it to ext3,it give error when it make it,this is mount and can't make it.
<sebas_> how do I enable remote desktop in Xubuntu?
(wam/#ubuntu) purpzey: but don't do it everytime
(ikonia/#ubuntu) ubuntu what command are you using and what is the error
(purpzey/#ubuntu) gordonjcp: My shutdown button is not there...
<Janerikhiim> When I try to watch http://www1.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/253171 Mplayer starts... And then goes in "Stopped"   Anyone any Idea????
<ubuntu> ikonia: i use gnome partition
<gordonjcp> purpzey: can you open a terminal?
<purpzey> gordonjcp: Yeah.
<ikonia> ubuntu gnome is a partition manager, it does not create file systems
<johnsyweb> It seems that I have an old version of ndiswrapper. Where can I ger the latest binary for AMD? I don't have the tools to build my own nor a network connection to get them!
<aminstiven> hey
<gordonjcp> purpzey: open a terminal, and type "sudo shutdown"
<purpzey> gordonjcp: I didn't log into x-server normally so gnome won't let me shutdown
<ubuntu> ikonia: then what i need to use?
<gordonjcp> purpzey: doesn't matter
<gordonjcp> running halt or shutdown from the command line will shut you down just the same
<wam> Janerikhiim: it doesn't work at all here
<purpzey> gordonjcp: Ok, let me try to logout via terminal and log back in adn see what happens.
<ikonia> ubuntu you need to use mke2fs -j /dev/$device_name_for_partition (eg: /dev/sda2)
<viator> did you install kde?
<xJulesx> exit
<martina> ciao
<ubuntu> ?
<omnius> whats the easiest way to reinstall grub, i install kanotix and its grub is poor indeed
<ezE> do you need the files under the "program" directory to install?
<ubuntu> ikonia:  it don't have name.
<ikonia> !grub >omnius
<omnius> cheers
<aminstiven> hey, i wanna use programs of windows in my ubuntu, what can i do for install them???
<purpzey> gordonjcp: shutdown: time expected ??
<omnius> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GAPeach> lethu: The integrity of Windows XP CD? It seems fine to me, it was only bought a month ago.
<ikonia> omnius: although grub is the same on most distros
<gordonjcp> purpzey: sudo shutdown -t now
<omnius> kanotix is poor
<omnius> it guesses my OS by the partition type
<ikonia> omnius: thats nothing to do with grub
<tim167> aminstiven: install wine winehq.org i beleive...
<bbrazil> purpzey: 'sudo poweroff' much simpler
<ubuntu> ikonia:  this 10gb are unallocated how to see then what sda are?
<zaggynl> Should smbd run as root?
<bbrazil> zaggynl: yes
<viator> purpzey did you install kde?
<frank_> hello
<zaggynl> bbrazil, ...I thought that was a bad thing
<igmyzt> jrib: i'm quite confused by the link
<ezE> whats a good site for learning databases like SQL and C programming?
<bbrazil> zaggynl: it can't become other users without being root
<ikonia> ubuntu the disk you created the parition on is the device name if you created the first partition on the first scsi disk - then its /dev/sda1
<zaggynl> hmm okay
<ikonia> ezE: not this irc channe, thats for sure
<torkel_> How do I get the propretiary ATI drivers to work? Now I've disabled composite and can't find no reference to AIGLX in xorg.conf. I've build the fglrx modules (8.36.5) using module-assistant. The fglrx kernel module seem to work. The kernel module is loaded and xorg.conf is modified to use 'fgrlx' instead of 'ati' or 'radeon'. But fglrxinfo say that I use mesa-gl instead of the propretiary libraries, how do I install them? fglrx-amdcccle xorg-driver-fglrx an
<purpzey> viator: No, I am running gnome as off the LiveCD.
<ubuntu> ikonia:  man see this Create Primary Partition #1 (fat32, 9.76 GiB) on /dev/sda
<jrib> igmyzt: what version of ubuntu?
<viator> oh your running the live cd
<torkel_> i'm using ubuntu feisty 7.04
<igmyzt> jrib: 7.04, need it to work with firefox
<frank_> just a general question...anyone know how to get around the windows media player needyness at cnn.com?  i've heard mplayer works with WMV's but can't find it in the package list.
<purpzey> viator: No no
<ikonia> ubuntu you've created a fat32 file system
<adam0509> petition starcaft II for linux : http://www.petitiononline.com/ibpfl/petition.html
<ubuntu> ikonia: mkdosfs /dev/sda2 conatins mounted file system
<ubuntu> but i didn't mounted it.
<ikonia> ubuntu its already mounted
<purpzey> viator: I just meant, I didn't install anything that wasn't on the liveCD...I only installed on this computer yesterday...I haven't really even added any packages.
<jrib> igmyzt: enable multiverse (system > administration > software sources) and install sun-java6-plugin (sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin)
<rr_lap> who suspends their laptop? does your wifi work after u resume? and im listening ot music via xmms when i suspend notebook and on resume i click play and nothing happens, i even quit xmms and start a new one and it still doesnt work
<viator> ok is the sutdown missing from gdm ?
<ubuntu> ikonia: but when i umount it it say umounted and then again if make the format to ext3 or fat 32 say that is mounted.,
<Janerikhiim> Trying Again:-) I'm new to Ubuntu... When trying to watch web tv: http://www1.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/253171 Mplayer Stoppes without displaying anything... Please help
<purpzey> Yes. But, I did the shutdown via terminal...so I will give you a report as soon as gnome boots back up
<ikonia> ubuntu what command are you using to unmount
<frank_> i'll be right back.
<ubuntu> click on the disk then right click umount
<purpzey> viator: Thing is, I might not care...Normally I just hibernate, but I've been hearing that, that can be chancy with ubuntu
<nomin> Janerikhiim: maybe you need the right codecs.  Did you install them?
<Orborde> Is there a way that I can move a partition towards the beginning of a disk? I resized /dev/hda1 down, leaving free space after it, and now I want to expand /dev/hda2 up to fill that free space, but Gparted won't let me.
<ikonia> ubuntu check its not still mounted with the "mount" command
<viator> so its only missing from gdm purpzey
<viator> ?
<ubuntu> ikonia:  ok
<zaggynl> bbrazil, sorry to bother you, I'm checking my running services, apache2 seems to be running as root as well
<lethu> GAPeach, is it the first time you are using it, also did you experience similar issues before, otherwise can't seem to have any idea on what might be wrong, you might try reinstalling as a last resort
<purpzey> viator: As of now, yes. But like I said, I am booting back up right now and I'll let you know if this restart alleviated the issue
<Janerikhiim> nomin: Like I said... Im really new to Ubuntu:-) I don't know:-)
<ubuntu> ikonia:  after mount,what i need to write?
<viator> ok cool
<ikonia> ubuntu nothing
<nomin> Janerikhiim: I use the mediaplayerconnectivity plugin for firefox which let's you choose which player to open for which types of media.  Sometimes I just have certain file types to open with a different player and it works.
<ubuntu> ikonia:  /dev/sda2 on /media/disk-2 type reiserfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<ikonia> ubuntu ok - so /dev/sda2 is mounted
<Elm> I.O Error reading Boot CD ;.;
<Janerikhiim> nomin: how do I get them???? Thanks for answering
<ikonia> ubuntu what else
<nomin> Janerikhiim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<purpzey> viator: Yeah there it is....It must have been because I logged in manually via bash and restarted X-Server.
<ubuntu> ikonia: and then when i put something to save on this disk it give permission denied?
<viator> yeah also you can goto system administration login window
<purpzey> viator: Which is bizarre anyway...but
<viator> and look in local
<ikonia> ubuntu your not listening, so I don't think I'll use any more time attempting to assist you. Good luck
<viator> and see if show actions menu
<viator> is ticked
<Janerikhiim> nomin: thank you so mutch... I will try that..... Hope it works...
<ubuntu> ikonia: hehe,i'm listening,you don't understand me
<purpzey> viator: That makes sense.....On the flip-side of the coin, is it true that hibernation is an iffy thing to do?
<viator> ive had no probs with it
<haluzak> hi people, i installed nvidia drivers on kubuntu and now i have a little low resolution, how can i bring it back to something higher?
<nomin> Janerikhiim: I can do everything on linux that I can do on windows except newer mainstream games, although some games work.
<viator> maybe save any work before you hybernate
<Elm> Disk error 10, AX =4200, drive EF
<ubuntu> ikonia: Goodluck on you too.And thanks for the help
<Elm> Mean anything to anyone?
<viator> that way nothing is lost
<viator> brb
<ubuntu> i will put the shame for this chat,and the bug in youtube and google video.
<ismailmf> haluzak: go to xorg.config and manually change the settings
<ikonia> ???
<foso> hey, i have a laptop and a desktop running feisty, want to transfer files, how can i do that? can i use a lan cable? if so how do i configure everything?
<Janerikhiim> nomin: that sound great...... this is my first linux distro.... Hope I get it all to work with not many ours configuring
<bbrazil> zaggynl: that doesn't sound right. You should be using suexec these days
<zaggynl> bbrazil, I only installed apache2, the php package and changed the port
<bbrazil> zaggynl: apache should be running as www-data - altough the initial process will run as root so it can bind to ports
<nomin> Janerikhiim: you'll have to spend some time getting used to linux.  I've been using it on and off for about 3 years now and I think it's been improving and getting easier all the time.  But you have to be willing to get used to how things work on it.  If you're willing to do that, it will seem pretty easy after a while.
<nich2chien> foso: with a lan cable, set both ip addresses (192.168.1.2 et 192.168.1.3 for example) and use ssh
<zaggynl> bbrazil, I have a whole bunch of apache2 processes running, all but one are running www-data, the other one is running root
<bbrazil> zaggynl: that sounds correct
<foso> nich, i dont understand all that sorry
<JohnH> When I try to Run hg I get locale.Error: unsupported locale setting what do I need to do to fix that?
<zaggynl> bbrazil, so, that one's for binding ports?
<bbrazil> zaggynl: yes, ports <1024 require root
<striketd__> hi
<ouarza> Smo I love screenlets
<c1|freaky> hi all. i have a question about partitioning: currently there are 3 partitions on my hdd. 1. windows (80GB) 2. linux swap (2GB) 3. Linux (Ubuntu) ... i want to remove windows completely to have more space for my linux partiton. is there any possibilty to merge the 80GB with the linux partition?
<zaggynl> knowledge++; :)
<zaggynl> thanks for the info
<Broccoly_> how can i change the color of the tabs in the application list?
<JohnH> c1|freaky: I think gpart D can delete the Winders pertition and expand the ext partition.
<striketd__> http://www.stdproject.forall.pl/video/std-0.08r0-i386-linux.mpeg (backdoor for windows/linux)
<striketd__> nice design
<Jordan_U> c1|freaky, Yes, with gparted from a LiveCD ( Ubuntu Installer will work ) delete the windows partition, move the swap partition and expand the ext3 partition
<c1|freaky> JohnH: i was trying with qtparted but it doesnt give me any options for that
<foso> where do i run ssh?
<nich2chien> foso: open a terminal (applications->accessories->gnome-terminal) and run "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.X"
<jrib> foso: client or server?
<Jordan_U> c1|freaky, You need to run it from a liveCD
<c1|freaky> Jordan_U: thx :D
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<kermitus> hey, Ubuntu 6.06 used the external drive label casper-rw to label a persistent storage device. Does Ubuntu 7.04 use a differant label for its persistent storage devices?
<kermitus> I want to label a 40gig external IDE HDD, because the drive Ubuntu OS is on, is only 6 gigs, and I want to install programs to the external device, this is a laptop of course. ANY ONE KNOW?
<Janerikhiim> nomin: The guide tells me to install windows codec... Can I do that from Synaptic?? And what do I search for?
<Jordan_U> kermitus, Nope, still casper-rw
<nich2chien> foso: it will set the ip addresses. then in one terminal "run ssh 192.168.1.X" with the address of the 2nd computer to access it
<DJ_Danni> Hey i am trying to Install phpmyAdmin and she say she canot find it. Can anyone help me?
<JohnH> Janerikhiim: avifile-win32-plugin
<macabro22> Hello
<foso> what # do i put instead of x
<DJ_Danni> Hey i am trying to Install phpmyAdmin and she say she canot find it. Can anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> !hi | macabro22
<ubotu> macabro22: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@byv230.internetdsl.tpnet.pl]  by jrib
<foso> i have this one on the network wiored and the other wirelessly
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Smith-ub> sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin
<foso> and two other computers on the network
<JohnH> DJ_Danni: do you have universe enabled?
<Smith-ub> you have to edit the /etc/apt/source.list thos
<Smith-ub> -s
<rr_lap> my sound stops working after i suspend
<DJ_Danni> Not shure
<nomin> Janerikhiim: there are 2 ways to install packaged programs:  through the command line or through synaptic.  They both do the same things buy synaptic is graphical.  Type in the name of each program into synaptic then chech the box.  Do that for each program than click the 'apply' button at the top.
<rr_lap> and resume
<c1|freaky> cool, since feisty you can just press the open/close button of ur cdrom drive and the drive is automatically unmounted :D
<rr_lap> same with wifi
<DJ_Danni> How do i see it JohnH?
<Jordan_U> !repositories | DJ_Danni
<macabro22> I am having trouble getting associated to the AP. Everything else else seems fine. I can see the wireless services but cant connect to them
<ubotu> DJ_Danni: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<macabro22> may someone assist?
<kermitus> Jordan_U: Thanks, so I can have my app install managers point to that device and all my apps can safely be installed to the external drive correct?
<purpzey> I am having a really curious problem with my wireless....Everything appears to be working fine, but Ubuntu won't connect to my network. I can get on top my neighbors insecure network, but I am not getting any connectivity on my own network...I entered the WEP key, and it was working before, now I just did a reboot and I can't get any connectivity.
<tunganet> I just installed this .deb and there were no problem during the installation.  But where do i find this program and run it?
<doctapeppa> please help, when I run sudo apt-get install xfonts-base I get the following error: warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory
<bbrazil> tunganet: dpkg -L packagename
<macabro22> =] 
<macabro22> same here
<bbrazil> tunganet: anything in 'bin' is a good bet
<nich2chien> foso: 2 on one computer and 3 on the second for example
<macabro22> purpzey
<tunganet> bbrazil: ok i'll try
<Elm> Does the boot CD let you format HDDs and all that jazzZ?
<macabro22> I'm have the same issue
<purpzey> yes?
<KnowledgEngineer> mozilla firefox tall that there is not skype protocol
<JohnH> DJ_Danni: in synaptic go to Settings -> Repositories -> check community maintained open source software.
<purpzey> were you able to connect once?
<Elm> o.o
<KnowledgEngineer> how can i install the skype support for mozilla ?
<JohnH> DJ_Danni: close that windows and do a reload.
<macabro22> When I had Eft
<KnowledgEngineer> skype protocol
<Jordan_U> kermitus, If you are running the LiveCD in persistent mode then yes ( you won't need to "point" dpkg at the drive, in persistent mode Ubuntu automatically uses any drive labeled casper-rw )
<wam> skype sucks
<macabro22> yeah, but not anylonger
<DJ_Danni> Wuy?
<sacater> hey, is there anyway for me to overclock my laptop? Or to remove unnecessary processes so everything runs faster
<KnowledgEngineer> !skype
<KnowledgEngineer> ! skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Elm> Hmm maybe I amd oing something wrong, but the first and second Ubuntu boot CDs I made give errors when trying to run.
<necr0mancer> rofl @ my nick
<kermitus> Jorday_U: ok i am now running Ubuntu 7.04 off my laptop harddrive now, I installed from the live cd, so should I use a differant label, now that the OS is on my HDD?
<Jordan_U> sacater, You might try running a light weight window manager, like XFCE ( xubuntu )
<sacater> Jordan_U: I AM
<Jordan_U> sacater, Then fluxbox ;)
<rr_lap> why does my sound stop working on my thinkpad when i resume afte a suspemd?
<zach382> Hello, I am running a relatively new install of Ubuntu 7.04 and i am having problems running the ./configure command/program
<jrib> zach382: what are you trying to install?
<zach382> anything from source
<zach382> pidgin
<Jordan_U> zach382, you need build-essential installed, but you probably don't need to install from source
<jrib> zach382: you realize that most things are packaged right?
<Jordan_U> zach382, There are pre-built packages for pidgin
<zach382> Yes but I want to learn how to use the other methodes
<jrib> !compiling > zach382 (see the private message from ubotu)
<sacater> !fluxbox | sacater
<rr_lap> why does my wifi stop working after i resume my thinkpad from suspend?
<purpzey> I am having a similar problem...I just had ubuntu up and running and connected to my router w/ security and upon reboot it won't connect to my router at all
<purpzey> It will connect to my neighbors router
<Jordan_U> sacater, Fluxbox is a very lightweight but hard to use window manager, it's what damn small linux uses
<zach382> If i install build-essential will that allow me to install from source?
<Jordan_U> zach382, No, you will need all of the build dependencies also
<linuxboy> I instelled starcraft under wine in feisty.  but it is very very very slow.  any ideas ?
<linux_manju> sacater: I would like to go with rat poison
<linux_manju> sacater: It rocks
<lesshaste_> how do you play a flash video full screen that is embedded?  I know this sounds like a dumb question but I can't see it
<zach382> Oh okay thank you
<Jordan_U> sacater, Unless you are a masochist, don't use ratpoison ;)
<rr_lap> why does my wifi and sound stop working on my ibm thinkpad t22 after i resume a suspend?
<purpzey> rr_lap: I don't know what issue you are having, but I just realized mine wasn't connecting b/c my keyring dialogue was popping up and hiding itself.
#ubuntu 2007-05-20
<linux_manju> Jordan_U: I think the same way for other WM users :P
<purpzey> Anyone played with remote desktop at all?
<rr_lap> purpzey: dont use keyring
<linux_manju> purpzey: You mean rdesktop ?
<purpzey> linux_manju: I guess yeah....I mean, I just converted both my computers over to Ubuntu over the course of a few weeks...I used to have a remote desktop w/ XP so that if I was in the living room and I wanted something from my room I would just login to that machine...I read that it is possible to do that using Ubuntu...Just wondering if it works well, and if it's worth it etc
<Broccoly_> how can i change the color of the tabs in the application list? or change how wide the tabs get? it doesnt look right to expand 2 tabs across whole screen
<lesshaste_> what do I have to do to see video/divx videos in firefox?
<linux_manju> purpzey: Well apt-get install rdesktop and then rdesktop -u username ipaddr
<xjkx> I need, to work with pascal, tips?
<Jordan_U> Purple, Yes, it's easy with VNC, ( but IMHO ssh -X is much cooler :)
<rr_lap> purpzey: System -> Prefs -> Remote Desktop
<linux_manju> Jordan_U: I think he wanted to connect to a windows Box?
<rr_lap> click others can use my computer and control
<Jordan_U> linux_manju, He said he converted both his machines to Ubuntu
* linux_manju covers 
<purpzey> Will using accessing one computer via the other, once it is setup, logoff the current session?
<xjkx> Freepascal works fine on windows, what works fine on ubuntu to pascal?
<kestri> Hello
<rr_lap> purpzey: not if you do the way i told you about
<lesshaste_> anyone?
<purpzey> rr_lap: That was the question, yes....Thanks..=
<purpzey> )
<Bonkers-> anyone know why mplayer would play mp3 files as static? all other formats and all other sound programs work fine
<rr_lap> purpzey: u need to open a terminal and typpe vncveiwer  <IP>:0
<kestri> how do I apply themes from "Emerald Theme Manager"???
<kestri> there is no apply button
<wam> lesshaste : totem-mozilla ?
<esfader> hello
<wam> kestri: they should apply directly
<wam> kestri: when you click on it
<kestri> when you click on them?
<kestri> what the hell... my effects are working
<slvmchn> how do i use a filetype .bz2.run ?
<kestri> but the themes aren't
<slvmchn> when i right click it asks me if i want to open it with a text editor
<slvmchn> it should be an installer or an executable though for thsi game
<rr_lap> why does my wifi and sound stop working on my ibm thinkpad t22 after i resume a suspend?
<purpzey> rr_lap: Just IP, or use the command that the remote desktop window gave me?
<rr_lap> ip will always work
<wam> rr_lap: because Linux sucks
<purpzey> Interesting.
<wam> rr_lap: you'll have to wait to a newer version of the kernel
<crabgrass> i have a usb flash drive that isn't mounting... what's the command to list all unmounted drives?
<artabrahao> what it the remote destkop for? How Can I use it?
<slvmchn> ah i just bash it... never mind guys
<rr_lap> not sure about if u put in the host name
<rr_lap> afk sorry
<Ratkid132> Question: Why does Ubuntu have no -686 kernels?
<stefg> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<TheGateKeeper> artabrahao: connecting to a remote computer, & controlling it as if you where sat there using it
<crabgrass> i have a usb flash drive that isn't mounting... what's the command to list all unmounted drives?
<wam> crabgrass: lsusb
<rr_lap> wam shut up
<lesshaste_> how do you play an embedded flash video full screen ?
<skimonsta_> skimonsta>	how does one use NICs selectivley, say for suppose virtualization
<skimonsta_> 	<skimonsta>	I have 4 nics, and want them to resolv differentl
<wam> rr_lap: what's wrong with you?
<crabgrass> wam: disk isn't listed... should i be worried?
<andre> anyone play regnum online here?
<wam> crabgrass: what kind of usb device is it?
<crabgrass> creative muvo mp3 player
<artabrahao> <TheGateKeeper> nice, what client I use to conect to the server?
<rr_lap> wam: whats wrong with me?! you are the one that says linux and ubuntu suck
<lesshaste_> is it obvious?
<wam> rr_lap: lol, forget it, sorry, that's a (not so funny) joke
<wam> rr_lap: sorry for this
<levander> I've got a .desktop file I made myself.  It works when I click on it from the desktop.  How do I add it to the GNOME menus?
<wam> rr_lap: I wouldn't use Linux if I thought it is true
<RobNyc> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gruetamer> levander: systen > preferences > main menu
<gruetamer> there, choose which of the categories you want it to be in, and create a custom launcher
<southafrikanse> WHy when I start typing I get the 2nd letter in CAPS?
<wam> crabgrass: cat /proc/scsi/scsi | grep CREATIVE does it respond anything?
<crabgrass> wam: well, got it mounted, but now when i try to unmount, it says device buisy
<crabgrass> wam: i guess the plugs on the front of my case are dead; ended up using the rear ones... hardware problem
<DinCahill> hi. I want to edit a file in /bin/ to make it executable, but it says i dont have permission to do this. How can i give myself permission to do this?
<esfader> iam from hell
<crabgrass> wam: but i can't figure out how to unmount it... is it doing a delayed write or something?
<levander> gruetamer: Okay, I've got the menu I want to add it to open in the system > preferences > main menu dialog.  Now, how do I add my .desktop file to it?
<wam> crabgrass: maybe, at least it's a good news it's recognized and mounted
<rr_lap> wam stfu
<isabelabadone> hello everyone
<esfader> you is puta
<southafrikanse> I must be a fast typer
<levander> gruetamer: it looks like I have to use that dialog to create a new .desktop?
<gruetamer> highlight the category that you want it to be in and click on new item
<crabgrass> wam: that it is.
<wam> crabgrass: indeed
<crabgrass> wam: is there any way i can check on the progress?
<southafrikanse> THats why I get this problem. I'm faster than Ubuntu lol
<crabgrass> wam: some way to tell how much is being passed over the bus, or something
<wam> crabgrass: if you find it, pleas tell me
<DinCahill> would there be a way of giving a file execute permissions via the terminal?
<ianm> anyone using TrueCrypt in feisty?
<crabgrass> wam: lol okay
<rr_lap> DinCahill: chmod +x FILE
<bbrazil> southafrikanse: your shift key is probably sticking
<artabrahao> <TheGateKeeper> nice, what is the client I use to conect to the remote desktop onthe server?
<gruetamer> DinCahill: chmod
<jopa50> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<DinCahill> what would the chmod number be?
<rr_lap> DinCahill: chmod +x FILE
<gruetamer> what he said
<stefg> DinCahill: sudo chmod <filename> +x
<southafrikanse> bbrazil: I don't use the shift ket
<crabgrass> wam: auactualy, no, this is bad... how do i unmount it now?
<jopa50> il y a des Francais ?
<bbrazil> southafrikanse: caps lock then
<TheGateKeeper> artabrahao: remote desktop in the client :-)
<crabgrass> i mounted it with pmount... what's the opposite of that?
<DinCahill> oh right +x is the actual permission ;)
<stefg> !fr
<wam> crabgrass: isn't it unmounted already?
<rr_lap> wow lots of stupid newbs in here
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<crabgrass> or better yet, anyone know how long 200mb will take to transfer over usb?
<rr_lap> i need to leave before i kill then
<gruetamer> rr_lap: be nice to them
<rr_lap> *them
<rr_lap> DinCahill: not talking about you
<crabgrass> wam: no, umount returns 'device buisy'
<stefg> rr_lap: brilliant idea!
<wam> crabgrass: does your device appear when you type mount ?
<southafrikanse> THen why it doesn't happen on Windows?
<crabgrass> wam: yeah
<omnius> my grub is still not right
<gruetamer> omnius: whats wrong with it?
<bbrazil> southafrikanse: hard to say, should be pretty much the same on both. If you type very slowly does it still happen?
<artabrahao> <TheGateKeeper> My client is a windows OS. Via windows terminal service is not possible, so what client Can I use?
<wam> crabgrass: crap, is there any chance ubuntu could still be writting on it?
<omnius> i followed the recovery howto
<DinCahill> rr_lap: ok thanks that helped
<southafrikanse> bbrazil: No
<crabgrass> wam: i guess so... i did move two 100mb files over to it
<DinCahill> and while i'm here: what irc clients are you all using?
<eternaljoy> what are these reports I have heard that they are planning on installing some fibre optic cable to get faster broadband speeds? I believe I am sitting on copper at the moment but still I get adsl2+ speeds. Will fibre optic increase my speed to be faster than my current 24000Kbps?
<omnius> but i think i did something wrong coz when i restarted i got funny characters instead of grub
<crabgrass> wam: not sure how long that takes to go over usb
<bbrazil> southafrikanse: hmm, if you run 'uptime' what's the output?
<TheGateKeeper> artabrahao: is the server linux?
<stefg> !offtopic | eternaljoy
<ubotu> eternaljoy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eternaljoy> stefg: sorry
<crabgrass> eternaljoy: fiber can go ridiculously fast, look it up on wiki
<omnius> it gave me the option to setup on either (hd0,1) or (hd1,0)
<crabgrass> eternaljoy: it's fairly rare right now, though, unless you live in or near a major city
<omnius> i choose 0,1
<southafrikanse> bbrazil:  23:25:06 up 15 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.36, 0.28, 0.23
<eternaljoy> crabgrass: faster than 24000Kbps im now gertting using copper phone lines?
<gruetamer> omnius: 0,1 is the second partition on the main hard drive, and 1,0 is the mbr of the second hard drive
<gruetamer> where do you want grub to be?
<stefg> omnius: so where is your (hd0,0) in grub-speak?
<crabgrass> eternaljoy: yes, much faster
<omnius> know eye deer
<bbrazil> southafrikanse: not high load slowing things down then. It's a weird one, double check you're hitting the keys in the right order (I keep on having that problem with passwords), or try using the shift key is the best advice I can offer
<idef> i am trying to ssh in to my linux comptuer and have X11 forwarding, but when I ssh in i get this error /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/lalit/.Xauthority how can i fix this?
<omnius> ubuntu is on my hdb1
<crabgrass> eternaljoy: afaik, fiber is what caltech and cern used to get a 6gbps connection going
<omnius> xxp is on hda1
<deadmeat> Which is the latest kernel you can get via apt-get?
<deadmeat> On Edgy
<gruetamer> omnius: where is ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> crabgrass: cheers
<southafrikanse> bbrazil: I'll have to get used to the shift key. It's many keys depending on Caps Lock lol
<omnius> my ide slave drive
<gruetamer> are you on the livecd now, or what?
<omnius> no i had to take steps
<deadmeat> hum
<philbo> heh, take steps! ;o)
<crabgrass> wam: well... doesn't look like it's going to unmount anytime soon, i'm just gonna pull the plug
<omnius> i resized my primary drive and installed 7.04 server on it
<gruetamer> omnius: this process should be done from the livecd, so boot into that
<wam> crabgrass: yeah, do it
<bbrazil> southafrikanse: think of it as a keypress less for every capital letter
<deadmeat> No one knows? :-/
<omnius> i did it original from the livecd
<wam> crabgrass: that's what I would do too
<HOT> is the default shred command enough to make data truly unrecoverable or do  i need to pass more options at the command line?#
<crabgrass> wam:  "in use by one or more programs"
<stefg> idef: simply delete.Xauthotity, will get regenerated. some wrong permeiisions i guess
<gruetamer> are you in windows or linux now?
<crabgrass> wam: weird
<wam> crabgrass: when you unplug it?
<crabgrass> wam: no, when i try to use natulus to unmount it
<omnius> this is funny the way i fixed it but im still not happy with it
<gruetamer> how did you fix it?
<bbrazil> HOT: wipe has more options, physicall shredding the disk, heating it to its fermi level,a big magnet or some explosive might produce better results
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm fixing up an old icon pack with the old naming scheme, what should the desktop icon be called in the new naming scheme?
<wam> crabgrass: it basically displays the same message as the umount command
<southafrikanse> bbrazil: I know
<crabgrass> wam: yeah
<crabgrass> wam: can i unmount with pmount?
<HOT> bbrazil: thanks
<omnius> i resized my primary partition(the one with xxp on it, and installed 7.04 server, then rewrote the menu.lst so it looks kinda normal
<artabrahao> <TheGateKeeper> ther server is a ubuntu and the client is windows
<crabgrass> wam: 'cause that's how i got it there, ratther than using mount, and i think that might be part of it
<omnius> weird huh
<gruetamer> so...whats the slave drive for, data?
<wam> crabgrass: I think it will make no difference
<gruetamer> omnius: and no, thats not really that weird
<gruetamer> wanna hear weird?
<omnius> yep
<crabgrass> wam: alrigght
<gruetamer> i have to delete the root line for my grub entries for them to work properly
<GAPeach> lethu: I don't know if you're still here, but this CD has been used before and it worked fine. By reinstalling Windows, do you mean erasing the partition and installing it again?
<wam> crabgrass: how long are you waiting for your device to beavailable again?
<gruetamer> nobody can explain it, and everybody whos heard me say it says that its impossible
<omnius> lol
<TheGateKeeper> artabrahao: not sure what you are trying to do, Remote Desktop on Windows is used to control other windows pc's, if your server is linux you can use freenx & nxclient from here: http://www.nomachine.com/download.php, or you could just use VNC on both machines
<crabgrass> wam: just now unoplugged it
<gruetamer> but i know why
<crabgrass> wam: it powers on, at least
<gruetamer> i think
<jason__> how i install a bin game file
<kestri> how do I activate the cube in Beryl???
<gruetamer> i think its because i put it on the external hard drive's mbr, and since all the data is on there, it doesnt have to look for it...or, it might work if i make it hd0 since grub thinks that its the main hd, even though its not
<gruetamer> its complicated
<wam> crabgrass: I usually have the same behaviour while connecting my mobile phone
<crabgrass> wam: oh man, and both songs are here.... awesome
<HOT> kestri: at the cli type beryl-manager
<omnius> what would happed if i setup grub with the (hd1,0) option?
<stefg> !effect | kestri
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effect - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !effects | kestri
<ubotu> kestri: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<gruetamer> that would install grub to the master boot record of the ide slave drive
<kestri> cli?
<HOT> command line, terminal
<tim167> how can i send an email from the terminal?
<wam> crabgrass: what I do is load the songs, , then umount WITH NAUTILUS, and wait until the progress bar stops mooving
<crabgrass> wam: yeah, ubuntu and usb do not get along for me... they will mount/unmount just fine for a month or two, then one day something will go wrong in either the mount or unmount, and i cannot get it to work again without doing a full reinstall
<kestri> i already have the beryl-manager running. is there a key shortcut to do it?
<artabrahao> <TheGateKeeper> I dont undestand why user vnc if in ubuntu there is an optin called remote destkop. Can I connect the server remote like in front the computer using remote desktop installed in linux server?
<wam> crabgrass: I think some of the songs maybe actually be O Ko
<stefg> tim167: by installing a program for that... mutt would be a cli-mail program
<wam> crabgrass: you can check it be pugging it again
<crabgrass> wam: both of mine seem alright... but they're 2 hours, so i'll have to listen to the whole thing
<southafrikanse> How do I watch youtube on Kubuntu?
<Elm> Wha does the screen that says nautilus on it mean?
<HOT> kestri: go to the "desktop" top and put a tick in "desktop cube
<HyperDevil> hello guys, is it possible to permanently disable screen blanking on the console?
<crabgrass> wam: nah, not gonna do that, i don't want to risk losing them, lol
<southafrikanse> Is it the same as in Ubuntu?
<tim167> stefg, i tried it before but i couldnt figure it out, is mutt complicated to use ?
<wam> crabgrass: actually, you can do the test, as long as you don't write on it, you'll be able to umount smoothly
<kestri> ok, did that. but how do i activate it?
<crabgrass> southafrikanse: yes, kbuntu is essentialy the same as ubuntu, except that it's using KDE as a window manager instead of Gnome
<kestri> is it alt+tab, or something like that?
<wam> crabgrass: I got exactly the same bhaviour with my mobile phone
<crabgrass> wam: hmm... that hasn't always been my luck.
<HOT> kestri: press ctrl + alt + right
<stefg> tim167: it has it's learning curve... elm or pine are easier, but i don't know if there's ubuntu-packages for them.... this is all stoneage
<crabgrass> wam: thanks for your help, mate
<crabgrass> wam: im on my way out
<wam> crabgrass: next time, unmount using nautilus and wait until it's proceed
<kestri> wow. cool
<wam> crabgrass: ok, bye ;-)
<kestri> is there a way to zoom out and see the whole cube?
<trpr> kestri: try ctrl + alt + leftmouse ... look around
<HOT> kestri: now press ctrl + alt and holding the leftmouse drag around
<tim167> stefg: ok. im in for some reading again then ... thanks
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm fixing up an old icon pack with the old naming scheme, what should the desktop icon be called in the new naming scheme?
<wam> rr_lap: I love you, but I've to go. Bye bro ;-)
<clearzen> how can you view a running process in a terminal remotely? aka I want to watch a make command remotely that is already running.
<kestri> THATS INCREDIBLE!
<kestri> is there a way to zoom out though?
<omnius> stand back
<gruetamer> lol
<Elm> How do you format a HD with ubuntu?
<gruetamer> kestri: i dont run 3d effects, but try the scroll wheel or something
<gruetamer> Elm: you can partition your hard drive in the installer
<stefg> Elm: format a hd, or make a filesystem on a partition ?
<kestri> nope, that doesn't work
<Elm> Grut: Thats the icon that says install on the little dektop thing right?
<Peppery> How do I sync my Ubuntu Server with an external ntp server?
<gruetamer> kestri: well, sorry that didnt work, im only guessing here, but now, i dont know what to tell ya
<omnius> what about qtparted
<gruetamer> omnius: gparted is more fully featured than qtparted
<omnius> cool
<HOT> Peppery: if you right click the time on the taskbar, you can input an ntp server there
<skimonsta> where would be the best forum for network configuration issues?
<tijn> heya ppl
<stefg> !info ntpdate | Peppery
<kestri> thanks guys. i luv beryl :)
<ubotu> peppery: ntpdate: client for setting system time from NTP servers. In component main, is important. Version 1:4.2.2.p4+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 57 kB, installed size 208 kB
<rr_lap> bye wam if ur still here
<tijn> erhm i did a dist upgrade to fiesty, and suddenly my sound lvl is way to low
<tijn> any know issues?
<gruetamer> tijn: in the terminal, type alsamixer
<stefg> tijn: intel HDA sound? welcome to the club!
<tijn> gruetamer: its a 100%
<tijn> stefg: yes
<gruetamer> tijn: all levels?
<yo_noob> Hi ppl, my X server hangs when I do log out. AMD64, 7.04, fglrx Any clues to debug?
<gruetamer> or just regular master
<tijn> master is 0 but cant get any higher
<Mikaeln> I have trouble tunneling my webtraffic through my VPN-tunnel....
<tijn> pcm is a 100
<tijn> master 0
<Elm> Okay...on the Prepare Partitions thing nothing is there ;.;
<gruetamer> is it 3d sound?
<skimonsta> Im trying to selectively connect NIC cards..
<gruetamer> rather, pre 3d or post 3d?
<tijn> no just stereo
<omnius> ok i just got rid of qtparted and installed gparted but where is it?
<stefg> tijn: the bug #1, ermm, #2in feisty. Have fin recompiling alsa
<gruetamer> omnius: system > administration > gnome partition editor
<gruetamer> tijn: mind taking a screenshot of alsamixer for me?
<tijn> sure
<stefg> gruetamer: let loose.... it's a frequent bug, and solved by recompiling alsa
<gruetamer> stefg: im just curious
<tijn> crap my nick isnt regged
<tijn> (forgot the pass) :S
<RavenTux> New to ubuntu - Where do you go to set the mouse up for single click??
<Rictoo> I tried printing something with lpr
<Rictoo> but it didn't exactly work, and after that was done, my printer began printing hundreds of blank pages
<Rictoo> How do I stop it? :\
<stefg> Rictoo: pull the plug ?
<Rictoo> I did
<Rictoo> but when I plug it back in, it continues
<Rictoo> :/
<iShock> Hello. I have installed Windows Vista. If I install Ubuntu after that, will it cause problems?
<isabelabadone> can someone help me (gasp) install a windows partition?
<stefg> iShock: not for Ubuntu :-)
<cycom> iShock: quite frankly, that's how you SHOULD do it.
<omnius> lol
<HOT> Rictoo: "cancel -a"
<peterka> iShock: only for Vista:P
<tijn> gruetamer: http://www.linux-docs.org/media/snapshot1.png
<wir3> can anyone help me with beryl and xgl
<IE> hi... scenario... clean install windows then clean install (k)ubuntu...then clean install mandriva...does not find (k)ubuntu on installing grub..decide to delete mandriva ... question... how do i reinstall grub to pick up windows and (k)ubuntu?
<ianm> seems wireless stopped working with 2.6.20-15-386 and orinoco_cs , anyone seen this?
<iShock> So both Vista and Ubuntu will work??
<cycom> wir3: #ubuntu-effects
<Rictoo> HOT: What does that do?
<gruetamer> tijn: hmm...i think you should recompile alsa, i dont know what to tell you
<eifzon> anyone here that got a domain from mydomain.com ?
<tijn> :) ok
<HOT> Rictoo: it cancels all print jobs
<maxius> i had some problems connecting wap encrypted wireless routers whit kubuntu 6.10, it froze all the time,when i connected, had no problem whit ubuntu though, anyone know if this wireless thing has been betther whit kubuntu 7.04?
<ianm> (with network-manager, the card's light comes on meaning it sees the AP, but network-manager doesn't show the network)
<omnius> IE: i just did the same thing basically with kanotix
<tijn> thnx for the both of you!
<wir3> cycom, thanks
<cycom> wir3: np
<SamWise_TheGreat> does anybody here know how to get cedega or wine to run my windows games with the open source ati driver? because for some reason I can only get it to work with the fglrx driver.
<tijn> btw, if i just apt-get remove alsa* --purge
<grimboy> Anyone got a suggestion for nes emulators on linux with debuggers and aren't name FCEUltra or Mednafen?
<RavenTux> Can the mouse be set up for single click in ubuntu??
<tijn> and re-apt, doenst that work?
<iShock> So both Vista and Ubuntu will work if I install Vista, format HDD, then install Ubuntu?
<gruetamer> SamWise_TheGreat: eh, i use the proprietary drivers because they work better for me, even though i desperately want to get the open source ones to work, but...lets see...
<gruetamer> do they just not work, or are they slow and stuff?
<SamWise_TheGreat> they just don't work
<SamWise_TheGreat> speed isn't a factor
<Crazyisraelie> Ummm  I have a question? I have restalled Ubuntu three times on this old server my sister sent me and everytime GRUB exploded on me
<gruetamer> Crazyisraelie: what do you mean by exploded?
<stefg> iShock: leave around 5 Gigs of space unused (minimum)when you partition for Vista. the ubuntu installer will take them later
<Crazyisraelie> The screen would fill with GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB when I boot it up
<artabrahao> <TheGateKeeper> I dont undestand why user vnc if in ubuntu there is an optin called remote destkop. Can I connect the server remote like in front the computer using remote desktop installed in linux server?
<IE> ANYONE HELP PLEASE...scenario... clean install windows then clean install (k)ubuntu...then clean install mandriva...does not find (k)ubuntu on installing grub..decide to delete mandriva ... question... how do i reinstall grub to pick up windows and (k)ubuntu?
<echosa> hi channel! anyone up for a troubleshooting session? google and the ubuntu forums have not helped....
<Crazyisraelie> I realize that grub is the booter
<trpr> grimboy: here are a dozen http://www.zophar.net/unix/nes.html
<iShock> stefg: I used all my HDD space for Vista. I do, however, have a LiveCD of GParted.
<grimboy> trpr, Thanks.
<omnius> IE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Crazyisraelie> Does anyone have a way to solve my problem?
<gruetamer> IE: in the terminal, type grub-install (hd0,0) to install grub to the mbr
<gruetamer> Crazyisraelie: try reinstalling grub
<iShock> stefg: I used all my HDD space for Vista. I do, however, have a LiveCD of GParted.
<Crazyisraelie> How should I do that?
<mhydronic> hi there. installed ubuntu, my first linux distribution, a couple of days ago so very new. i have a few questions
<sudobash> god why would you install vista?
<yo_noob> trying again,  my X server hangs when I do logout, shutdown is OK. AMD64, 7.04, fglrx Any clues to debug?
<stefg> iShock: use that, or let the installer use gparted for you... but shrinking NTFS isn't too reliable anyway, so make abackup first
<Elm> Oh hell, why would a HD tht was showign fine an hour ago not show up now ;.;
<tijn> gruetamer: recompiling alsa, what packages does that include?
<omnius> grub help  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<gruetamer> tijn: to be honest, i do not know
<Crazyisraelie> Thanks
<iShock> stefg: and Ubuntu will do it?
<sudobash> linux is much more fun than vista
<IE> omniue and gruetamer thankx guyz
<sudobash> :)
<gruetamer> your welcome
<gruetamer> sudobash: i like the name :)
<HOT> unless your a gamer
<BillTheFish> Anyone have experience with Dansguardian? I hate to ask here but i can't seem to find any help anywhere else
<stefg> iShock: yup, the installer uses gparted to make room
<omnius> im still stuck
<mhydronic> i dont really use aim anymore so i dont want gaim installed. but when i try to uninstall it says ubuntu-desktop will be removed too. is this ok?
<gruetamer> HOT: i do all my gaming in linux, im fine
<echosa> hm... it seems people just shout out there questions, so I suppose I will follow suit. xorg crashes when ever I try to play a movie in either mplayer or totem. It worked fine before, but stopped working after I installed the ati drivers adn enabled 3d
<HOT> gruetamer: cool for you, im not
<tijn> stefg : do know what packages alsa includes?
<omnius> if there is a way that i can copy my partition from the slave drive to my primary drive safely then i'd be interested
<tijn> (forgot ur nick) :D
<sudobash> grutamer: do you use Cedega or Wine?
<SamWise_TheGreat> as soon as I get my nvidia card im gonna uninstall windows for good
<sudobash> gruetamer:
<rr_lap> how can i fix my resume from suspend, when I resume my suspended IBM ThinkPad T22 running Ubuntu 7.04 my pcmcia atheros chip NETGEAR card does not work and my sound does not work
<gruetamer> SamWise_TheGreat: ahh, i did that, it feels nice when you take gparted and delete the windows partition, and make ubuntu bigger, its a good feeling
<stefg> tijn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111870
<SamWise_TheGreat> lol
<tijn> thnx m8!
<omnius> i use cedega and play bf1942 1.61 no probs
<isabelabadone> does anyone know anything about running windows in a virtual drive?
<SamWise_TheGreat> gruetamer why won't gparted make me expand my ubuntu partition leftward?
<echosa> isabelabadone: I do that using VirtualBox (free program)
<gruetamer> isabelabadone: yeah, virtualbox is a good program, i recommend it
<gruetamer> SamWise_TheGreat: uh...i should know this...
<isabelabadone> how much memory can i allocate with VirtualBox?
<echosa> isabelabadone: as much as you want
<sudobash> virtualbox would be a good gaming alternative to both wine and cedega
<SamWise_TheGreat> gruetamer it happens with quite a few of my partioning programs but I could of sworn that I had a windows parttioning program that let me do it
<sid> I have this avi file(mp3 + xvid) and the video doesn't show in totem, or in vlc or mplayer. But it shows fine in avidemux program. But avidemux is for editing, not viewing
<sudobash> but how are the FPS?
<isabelabadone> can i use all of my memory for my windows drive to run photoshop cs3
<echosa> sudobash: except that virtualbox requires installing windows, wine and cedega do not
<isabelabadone> i only have 500 MB
<sudobash> true
<sid> Is there a codec/package I'm missing? I have libxvidcore4 installed
<sudobash> easy for any techie though
<echosa> isabelabadone: it might work but you need more memory than that just to run windows well, let alone run CS inside windows inside a virtual machine
<sudobash> now install OpenBSD...
<sudobash> thats a different story
<isabelabadone> echosa: that's what i thought. so i should dual boot?
<HOT> linux is not for gaming, i dealt with that ages ago, i think its cruel to send people on a wild chase with cadega or wine
<echosa> isabelabadone: that choice is yours to make, but either way, I would still install more memory
<omnius> samwise: if there was a partition after it at one stage and you created the current one at the end of the drive then it wont let you go leftwards
<sudobash> OpenBsd in Ubuntu would be useless though... it would be like having a really secure machine in a simi secure machine
<gruetamer> HOT: that depends on what you want to play :P
<jscinoz_> hey guys, i'm fixing up an old icon pack with the old naming scheme, what should the desktop icon be called in the new naming scheme?
<echosa> isabelabadone: cs and windows are both memory hogs
<HOT> altough i did kinda get jagged alliance running
<VuS4nO> algun espaol?
<sudobash> yeah windows is much better for gaming
<skimonsta> dual booting would be a better use way to utilize your hardware...bare metal installs are much more efficient
<sudobash> linux is for hacking
<sudobash> and programming
<ianm> VuS4nO: si
<sudobash> and learning
<VuS4nO> nice :D
<gruetamer> linux is better for opengl gaming than windows is, at least in my experiences
<georgy28> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<echosa> linux is for everything
<VuS4nO> oa D:
<isabelabadone> ok, so how can i create a windows partition?
<VuS4nO> thx
<ianm> sudobash: yeah welcome to 1995
<SamWise_TheGreat> linux is for anything you want it to do windows is for a couple of games and a couple of windows only applications
<gruetamer> and since i play opengl games only, even in windows...im fine
<sudobash> yeah linux is much better for opengl
<echosa> isabelabadone: depends on if you are dual booting or running a VM
<orsonork> opengl is the best
<skimonsta> isabeladone: do you have unalocated space on your hard drive
<isabelabadone> dualboot is the only option
<orsonork> better than microsoft directx
<sudobash> all im saying is that the FPS in linux in gaming sucks
<gruetamer> orsonork: yup
<isabelabadone> skimonsta, no it is all allocated to ubuntu
<gruetamer> sudobash: i get better framerates in ut2k4 in linux in gnome than i did in windows xp
<sudobash> unless you have a super fast machine
<gruetamer> and i have a mediocre machine with dusty fans that i need to clean
<echosa> isabelabadone: then you'll need to use a program like parted to shrink your current partition to make room for a new one
<ianm> sudobash: maybe so re FPS, but if you think ubuntu is for hackers only, open your eyes to what's happening :)
<omnius> anyone had experience using gps mapping progs with realtime positioning on linux?
<HOT> ok
<skimonsta> isabelabadone: you need either another drive or you need to resize your partitioning
<sudobash> Isnt there a linux version of UT maybe a opengl version......
<anonymeeee> how do i restart my video card?
<isabelabadone> ok, thanks guys
<HOT> name me 3 directx9 shader 2.0 games that run in ubuntu starting .... now
<echosa> I'm going to try a fix for my problem, might be back
<hjacob> Ubuntu is for lazy hackers ^^
<echosa> bye room
<orsonork> the problem is that there are not many games for linux
<SamWise_TheGreat> is ut2k7 going to be native to linux?
<gruetamer> sudobash: ut2k4 supports linux out of the box
<Elm>  dont think the HD works anymore...
<gruetamer> its native
<sudobash> ianm ubuntu is user friendly to a degree but it has bugs
<anonymeeee> !video card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ianm> sudobash: right, and vista?
<ianm> sudobash: no bugs there
<sudobash> vista is shit
<orsonork> yes
<sudobash> xp is shit
<orsonork> compiz is good
<gruetamer> vista is a resource hog
<orsonork> very good
<sudobash> 98 is shit
<orsonork> better than aero
<Magus-> is PPC Ubuntu supported as well as x86/etc are?
<orsonork> sucking aero
<gruetamer> xp was actually good
<omnius> 98se isn't bad
<sudobash> XGL and Beryl are better than compiz
<gruetamer> i thought it was good, i just dont use it
<orsonork> xgl too
<sudobash> XP has way to many bugs
<orsonork> haha
<sudobash> openbsd is this best OS
<Magus-> I have both an Intel and PPC Mac Mini and I'd like to put Ubuntu on one of them, but I'm not sure which would be better
<gruetamer> its one of the stabler windows OS's
<tijn> stefg, gruetamer i found it!, i only have to run kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*) ; sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto and it works!!
<orsonork> sp1, sp2, many, many bugs
<sudobash> and FreeBSD and Mac OSX
* Magus- wonders when he stumbled into #oswars instead of #ubuntu...
<rukuartic> Anyone here gone about recompiling the kernel? I just did, and it won't boot... So I'm safely back in my old kernel to see if I can fix it.
<gruetamer> rukuartic: kernel panic'd?
<rukuartic> gruetamer: No it wouldn't even boot =\
<HOT> im not here to flame, just pointing out the totally obvious, windows games dont run on linux, period
<anonymeeee> !video adapter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video adapter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gruetamer> did you change the grub menu.lst file?
<Chousuke> HOT: yes they do. Some of them.
<gruetamer> HOT: thats not true
<Chousuke> HOT: Don't over-generalise :)
<gruetamer> its partially true, but not entirely true
<HOT> im not
<omnius> playstation games dont run on xbox either
<rukuartic> HOT: I'm totally running a old win95 game right now.
<sudobash> if you switch a network card around in different card around on a pci bus, instead of actually deleteing the card and adding the same one in a different location as in linux, windows XP will actually keep adding network cards up till 10 or 11 times......
<gnomefreak> HOT: use wine or cedega
<ianm> omnius: haha
<tijn> ok ppl, iam off watchin a movie (with sound!) bb all!
<ianm> omnius: I'm baffled by that too :(
<Chousuke> Wine works very well nowadays
<gnomefreak> alot of games will play
<stefg> tijn: where did u find that? link?
<gruetamer> sudobash: now, thats amusing :)
<HOT> why do you presume i havnt tried wine or cadega?
<georgy28> anonymeeee  ctrlaltbackspace
<tijn> stefg erhm
<tijn> dunno let me see
<HOT> or right now im not writting a custom bottle to try and get fallout 2 working
<rukuartic> HOT: Because you say, "Win games don't work on linux, period." Which isn't entirely true.
<Chousuke> it's still not easy to use, but it does work, with some effort
<gnomefreak> HOT: because you wouldnt be saying that in that general of a statment
<HOT> fact is, windows games dont work in linux
<tijn> stefg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Magus-> some do HOT, so you're wrong
<Magus-> the end
<georgy28> anonymeeee : ctrl+alt+backspace
<sudobash> just bugs like that keep windows vulnerable and unstable
<HOT> no they dont
<gruetamer> some do
<HOT> prove me wrong
<Magus-> sure they do - people play WoW, EVE, etc
<tijn> explains its all (recompiling etc)
<gnomefreak> HOT: if your gonna continue i ask that you do it elsewhere
<HOT> show me the gold list from wine
<sudobash> its stable if you dont mess with it sometimes and if its in the right environment
<jlmb> Hi, the closing the lid is no longer turning off my display.
<Magus-> STFU until you know what you're talking about
<HOT> that names 100% working games
<gruetamer> ive seen a screenshot of someone playing half life 2 in ubuntu
<HOT> starting
<ianm> HOT: come on give it up man :)  has anyone ever run a windows game in linux?  yes, so...
<HOT> now....
<rukuartic> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stefg> tijn: see if that works after reboot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<HOT> link me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<omnius> bf1942
<tijn> Wow
<tijn> COD
<tijn> ;)
<gruetamer> ut2k4 definitely works
<eric1968> hiya
<sudobash> ianm Counter Strike Source under wine in ubuntu 6.10 was to slow FPS wise
<Chousuke> Last time I tried, Fallout 2 worked just fine :P
<tijn> stefg, i will :) at least its a quick fix
<tijn> :)
<Chousuke> and that was over a year ago
<sudobash> thats my experience
<Magus-> so... ubuntu ppc - worth using, or should I stick to x86? :)
<tijn> iam off now bb all
<gruetamer> sudobash: steam + css = resource hog
<gruetamer> and wine makes it worse
<gruetamer> but the game WORKED, just slowly, if you think about it :)
<Chousuke> So I don't know what HOT was doing, but he was obviously doing it wrong ;)
<sudobash> but there are games that are made with linux thata are awsome
<ianm> Magus-: stick to x86 if you have the option
<sudobash> like quake 2 in the old days
<gruetamer> quake 2...ahh
<gruetamer> good times
<sudobash> linux quake 2
<tijn> nn all
<Magus-> ianm: any particular reason? or just worse in general?
<HOT> when i grow up i want to be an admin so i can stiffle honest debate too
<gnomefreak> sudobash: gruetamer as i asked hot to do please take it elsewhere
<eric1968> when I download an ISO file, do I need to extract it from the RAR file?  It shows up in windows with the icon that looks like a stack of books, and doesn't pass the md5sum test
<Magus-> (I have both an Intel and PPC mac mini available to be used, so I do have the option either way)
<gnomefreak> HOT: this channel is not for debates
<sudobash> what?
<ianm> Magus-: most things will be fine but some closed-source things, such as browser Flash Players, don't have a PPC version
<sudobash> take what else where?
<rukuartic> eric1968: Yes you do need to extract it from the RAR file
<gruetamer> gnomefreak: im done :)
<sudobash> bashing windows?
<Magus-> ianm: this would be server only
<Magus-> no desktop use
<gruetamer> he means the game discussion
<Magus-> no X either
<gnomefreak> sudobash: the whole game debate
<Magus-> :)
<stefg> eric1968: don't unpack. burn the image to disk as is
<ianm> Magus-: ah, that would probably be fine then
<eric1968> ruk when I extract, it doens't give me one iso file, I see a bunch of folders and files show up
<sudobash> so i can bash windows?
<gnomefreak> no
<stefg> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<gruetamer> eric1968: you might need to make it an iso
<rukuartic> eric1968: Does the name of the file end in .iso, or .rar?
<gnomefreak> sudobash: this channel is for nothing but ubuntu support if you can not stick to that topic join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ratkid134> any particlarly good software for mounting CD images?
<Checkka> How do I adjust the order in which my programs start up in 'sessions' in ubuntu?
<eric1968> ok, so I'll have to download the iso again because the cd i made doesn't work, tho it does boot, but the hash of the iso file doesn't work
<eric1968> the file ends in .iso but looks like an rar file
<Magus-> then it isn't a rar file
<rukuartic> eric1968: Oh, then winrar has just taken over the iso extention :P
<Magus-> iso is just associated with winrar
<rukuartic> eric1968: Just burn it right to a CD
<Magus-> don't extract it
<gruetamer> you dont need to extract iso files
<Magus-> ianm: do you happen to know if the installer can resize a mac partition like it can ntfs?
<stefg> eric1968: no... windows-rar just grabs the extension
<isabelabadone> so, I now have gparted to create a new partition, but it won't let me create a new section. it's like i don't have permission or something
<eric1968> ok, I guess I just downloaded a bad ISO
<gnomefreak> eric1968: burn it to cd using burn cd image
<sudobash> ok well here is something interesting... i found out how to burn .mdfs in linux...
<gruetamer> lol
<Chousuke> sudobash: rename them to .isos?
<Chousuke> :P
<ianm> Magus-: no, sorry
<eric1968> the disk I burned will boot, but when I try to do anything it says it can't read the disk
<Rab22> isabelabadone: what error does it give you?
<Chousuke> they're mostly just ISO images with some additional header data anyway
<sudobash> no run magiciso in wine and convert it to iso... it wont let you burn it until you convert
<Magus-> anyone else? can the installer resize a mac partition? :)
<eric1968> I appreciate the help guys
<omnius> is magic iso like ultra iso
<isabelabadone> Rab22, no error. it just doesn't let me create a new partition. the icon to do so is greyed out
<omnius> ?
<sudobash> sorta
<gruetamer> dont you have to pay for magic iso?
<sudobash> i used a free trial
<sudobash> AHHH ESP
<gruetamer> well, that answers my question :)
<rukuartic> Is it a bad thing to get warnings when you're compiling a kernel?
<Rab22> isabelabadone: when you opened up Gparted, it is request root privs?
<isabelabadone> yes
<jlmb> Hi, closing the lid is no longer turning off my display.
<sudobash> rukuartic might be a dependecy problem
<isabelabadone> Rab22: i started it in terminal using sudo to get root. is that right?
<rukuartic> sudobash: Ever built your own kernel?
<sudobash> sudo bash
<eric1968> btw, is there a way to run dual monitors under Ubuntu?
<sudobash> long time ago im not really the guy to ask on thata
<Rab22> isabelabadone: yeah, you can do that -- you may want to use gksu instead; but either way....and it had you enter your root password, correct?
<isabelabadone> yes
<stefg> !xinerama | eric1968
<ubotu> eric1968: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<sudobash> but it sounds like it might be a dependecy problem without getting to deep in it
<sudobash> check the errors and read them
<eric1968> ok, thanks again guys - you all have a great weekend
<jscinoz_> What should the icon for desktop in an icon pack be named?
<iShock> Help! I tried to use the  resize first partition option on install, it's like doing nothing stefg
<sudobash> if it says could not find so and so then it might be a dependecy problem
<Rab22> isabelabadone: have you used Gparted to do anything else? or is this the first thing you are trying?
<sudobash> download what it says it needs to continue
<sudobash> and install it
<isabelabadone> Rab22: it still won't let me click the icons for resizing the partitions. i have used it in the past, but not on this laptop
<sudobash> all
<Rab22> isabelabadone: you can always use the command utility 'fdisk' to perform the same tasks as Gparted to create the partition
<sudobash> are there no OPERATORS in here?
<anonymeeee> !resolution
<iShock> Help! I tried to use the  resize first partition option on install, it's like doing nothing stefg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<isabelabadone> Rab22: yeh, but i'm still not so good with the command line
<rukuartic> sudobash: If you get an error it doesn't compile... warnings do tho'
<stefg> iShock: yeah... gparted might have trouble handling the NFS version which comes with vista... and iShock.... don't repeat, i need time for typing
<sudobash> post an eroor and maybe someone or i can help
<stefg> *NTFS
<Rab22> isabelabadone: I'm sorry, I'm not too sure; I've had problems with Gparted in the past...but those were with it auto-mounting partitions before it tries to format them
<sudobash> im aout to go to a concert but i might help if im still here
<sudobash> about
<Rab22> isabelabadone: how many partitions do you have?
<iShock> Resize /dev/sda1 from 55.89 GiB to 24.41 GiB
<iShock> It failed
<isabelabadone> Rab22: just the linux partition and a swap
<philbo_> sudobash: what are you going to see at the concert?
<sudobash> iShock it sounds like your trying to resize the whole disk
<sudobash> 2 bands
<Rab22> isabelabadone: and you are trying to resize the linux one or are you trying to format unallocated space into a new linux partition?
<philbo_> sudobash: i meant the names of the bands ;o)
<sudobash> Cranksenatra
<sudobash> and Shoosta
<isabelabadone> Rab22: trying to create a new partition on which i will install windows xp
<iShock> sudobash: I installed Vista on to all my space into one partition *Stupid, I know*
<sudobash> hey i was curious
<iShock> stefg: Should I use my LiveCD from GParted?
<sudobash> maybe your mad cause you hate Vista
<stefg> iShock: try if your gparted CD can handle it, otherwise you have to make room by means of a windows partitioning program.
<Rab22> isabelabadone: and you have free/unallocated space to use?
<isabelabadone> Rab22: no, it is all formatted for linux
<iShock> Kay stefg: I know it's the lastest one, I made it last night or two nights ago :O
<Rab22> isabelabadone: okay, so you want to resize the current linux partition?
<omnius> can i move my ubuntu from one drive to another and if so do the partitions have to be the same size?
<Rab22> isabelabadone: are you running on the LiveCD?
<Checkka> Is there a way to setup the startup order of programs in sessions?
<Checkka> Does anyone know of a way in ubuntu?
<sudobash> does anyone know why there are 10 network adapters in vista... i noticed in the ipconfig it show 10... didnt really look into it
<isabelabadone> Rab22: yes and no i am not running on the LiveCD
<Rab22> omnius: yes, you can do that using the 'dd' command -- and yes they do have to be the same size
<omnius> then just resize afterwards
<omnius> ok
<omnius> dd?
<sudobash> is it because of the TCP2?
<Rab22> isabelabadone: well that's probably the reason why; I don't think Gparted will allow you to resize the partition if you are using it =)
<isabelabadone> ahh, ok. so what should i do?
<isabelabadone> use the live cd?
<Stormx2> omnius: I had to do the same thing recently. I created the new partitions, and ran a cp -av
<Rab22> isabelabadone: well if you have the liveCD, all you need to do is boot it up and then run Gparted
<Rab22> just as you would normally
<Rab22> and see if it will then allow you to resize your partition
<Checkka> Does anyone know how to change the startup order of programs in ubuntu?
<isabelabadone> is gparted on the live CD?
<gil> hello does anyone here have a logitech wireless keyboard/mouse setup with feisty?
<Stormx2> isabelabadone: Yeah
<Rab22> Checkka: in Sessions I believe
<philbo_> Checkka: i've been wondering that too, but I never found a way
<isabelabadone> great, thanks everyone
<Rab22> isabelabadone: yes, the LiveCD has Gparted
<dru> hello
<Checkka> Rab22: but theres no way to specify th eorder
<ICFAGS> doo i is new to dis shid
<dru> for some reason when i run beryl .. when a new window pops up, sometimes the screen of the window is black
<Rab22> Checkka: the order number
<Magus-> is this still accurate for resizing HFS+ ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89960
<ICFAGS> help m3s pl3@ase
<stefg> isabelabadone: just to throw in some alternatives: a.) there's gimpshop, which is gimp with a photoshop-like interface. b.) if you have enough ram and diskspace for ubuntu consider using a virtualizer to install windows and run PS in there. Would avoid dual booting
<Checkka> Rab22: in current session, that doesnt seem to have any affect after restart
<isabelabadone> Rab22: thanks for your help
<Rab22> Checkka: hmmmmm, hold on
<Rab22> isabelabadone: no problem -- I hope that helps!
<kazol> How do I setup RAID-1 after installation?
<ICFAGS> anyone know any downt base newbie tuts so i can hit that shit
<isabelabadone> stefg: thanks. unfortunately i just spent three hours trying to use virtualization software and got nowhere
<sudobash> what?
<sudobash> IC WHat?
<ICFAGS> yeash anyone no any newbie tuts so i can hit that shit
<sudobash> uh huh
<sudobash> okay...
<sudobash> let me think
<stefg> isabelabadone: it's as simple as sudo apt-get install vmware-player. what didn't work?
<compilerwriter> !language | compilerwriter
<Rab22> Checkka: GNOME user-guide says that lower numbered values in the Order element will cause them to start first
<sudobash> nope cant think of none....
<isabelabadone> stefg: I don't have enough memory to do so properly. gota run it with a dual boot unfortunately.
<Rab22> Checkka: have you tried using a number like 10 ?
<aspuru> Re all: When I start "Dekstop effects" My windows lose their borders and I can't move them (seems like a Windowmanager absence) any ideas?
<Checkka> Rab22: but after restart the order goes back to 50
* aspuru is in feisty
<stefg> isabelabadone: ok,  i see... not enough ram is a killer condition
<compilerwriter> !language | icfags
<ubotu> icfags: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sudobash> where are you ICFAGS?
<Rab22> Checkka: hmmm, try putting the Style element as "Settings"
<isabelabadone> stefg: i know. if i install windows to another partition, can i run it in ubuntu later when i upgrade my memory?
<sudobash> im the FBI
<SysFail> aspuru, try going to a term and starting emerald by hand
<SysFail> worked for me
<stefg> isabelabadone: not really... possible, but not advisable
<Rab22> Checkka: that's the best I can offer, I really don't know why it would not stay at the value you give it
<isabelabadone> ok, thanks.
<isabelabadone> take care everyone
<Abd> hi ppl
<Abd> can someone tell where I can find a cisco vpn compatible app?
<Checkka> Rab22, thanks anyway
<Rab22> Checkka: sorry, I wish I could offer more help
<Magus-> hmm, no feisty ppc?
<Magus-> or just no isos
<stefg> !PPC
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Checkka> Rab22, i still appreciate it
<aspuru> Sysfail: what is emerald?
<aspuru> Sysfail: the window manager?
<SysFail> the window decorations...just goto a term and type emerald...see if it starts them up
<SysFail> yeah
<Magus-> ok guess that settles that, I'll use the intel mini :)
<omnius> beryl theme
<SysFail> i had the exact problem
<eifzon> Anyone here that got a domain from mydomain.com ?
<stefg> Magus-: no more /official/ ubuntu for ppc...
<sagematt> I can't switch windows with alt-tab. Is there another key combination for it?
<aspuru> emerald depends on ruby
<Rab22> sagematt: have you changed it in your keyboard shortcuts perfs?
<aspuru> sysfail: I want to use compiz
<SysFail> ok aspuru ...emerald works with both
<sagematt> Rab22: I can't find the option for changing that precise function.
<iShock> stefg: I tried. It booted like something called PC-DOS and said A:\ and I was lost from there
<kazol> sudobash: I doubt there are FBI jobs available in Tennesee.
<kazol> How do I setup RAID-1 using mdadm?
<kazol> Not using the liveCD, but after installation.
<sagematt> Rab22: Nevermind, it showed up this time. Thanks for your help.
<alex_mayorga> hi, my notification applets "escape" from the notification panel, why is that?
<sudobash> kazol... nice whois
<irotas> question .. the Services applet lists 'Terminal Multiplexor (screen)' as a service ... I've used 'screen' for years, but can't figure out how it's a service
<elpollodiablo> whois kazol
<Rab22> sagematt: no problem
<irotas> what does the service do that the regular 'screen' application doesn't?
<sudobash> but am i using a proxy? or multiple proxies?
<stefg> !eaid | kazol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eaid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !raid | kazol
<ubotu> kazol: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<aspuru> sysfail: emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<kazol> sudobash: A proxy on a Comcast customer account?
<sudobash> tunnel maybe...
<kazol> I have tried all RAID howto's already!
<Pokit> l00lz
<kazol> I need a way to install RAID-1 after installation.
<SysFail> sorry aspuru ..that worked for me
<sudobash> comcast sucks
<kazol> You could do that in Windows Server 2003.
<kazol> sudobash: Does Comcast limit your monthly bandwidth?
<KevinOman> hello im going to be running a forum on a remote webserver which requires a sql database, do I need to have mysql on my home computer? or just the one which has the forum
<iShock> stefg: I got like PC-DOS and it said A:\ like a command prompt on windows....Help =-
<sudobash> probably but you wont know it unless you know computers :)
<sudobash> yes i believe they do
<stefg> iShock: fried your Vista?
<unikon> Any idea if Pidgin will be on  Gutsy Gibbon or will it only be an OLD version of GAIM
<sudobash> and it is also shared but is the best speed around this area
<kazol> sudobash: I've heard they limit it to 100GB\mnth. I have Verizon and use 150-200GBs a month. What's your upload speed?
<iShock> I don't think so
<KevinOman> unikon im using pidgin
<sudobash> 80-100 KBPS
<sudobash> kbps
<KevinOman> :)
<alex_mayorga> hi, my notification applets "escaped" from the notification panel, how do I stick it back in the notification panel?
<kazol> sudobash: 80-100Kbit\sec?
<sudobash> kilobit
<unikon> Kevin0man are you using the beta or official version
<sudobash> slow
<stefg> iShock: so there's no situation i'm aware of in ubuntu that would issue am A:\ prompt.... what are you running?
<iShock> stefg: I wonder...Would GParted-Clonezilla work maybe?
<iShock> No
<sudobash> not that slow but slower than t3 and fiber
<unikon>  Or is PIDGIN already on synaptic
<iShock> stefg: I got that booting from GParted LiveCD
<kazol> sudobash: I have 768Kbit\sec max, ~83KB avg.
<Pokit> yesh
<sudobash> wait one sec im stoned let me calculate again
<KevinOman> unikon, I downloaded 2.0.0. from their website and compiled it, I think there is a pre-compiled package somewhere though
<gcosmin> apache2: Syntax error on line 186 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 7 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dir.conf: </IfModule> without matching <IfModule> section
<gcosmin>                                                                                                          [fail] 
<kazol> I wonder if Verizon will catch me if I run a server?
<KevinOman> unikon, it works nice
<alex_mayorga> anyone has seen my problem before?
<sudobash> lol
<sudobash> ubuntu servers are nice
* gcosmin can some one help me?
<stefg> iShock: i wouldn't count on the fact that any linux repartitioner can handle a new NTFS flavor that possibly comes with Vista.. get a decent imaging software and make a backup of Vista, and see that you can then restore to a smaller partition
<KevinOman> kazol, I think verizon blocks port 80
<kazol> sudobash: That's what I'm trying to do, but I need RAID to be configured.
<gcosmin> after each command
<gcosmin> he tell me: echo -ne "\033] 0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"
<sudobash> 6.5 meg down
<kazol> KevinOman: Let's say I run an FTP and web server (on 8080). Will they catch me by scanning common ports?
* Mike_F is away: I'm busy
<kazol> sudobash: I have 3Mbits\sec.
<iShock> stefg: Around now, whats your best guess for fastest way to have Vista and Ubuntu both?
* gcosmin can some one help me pls?
<Pelo> gcosmin,  what is the issue ?
<sudobash> down or up?
<sudobash> 3 M Up?
<stefg> iShock: buy a second drive, or buy some windows backup or imaging software
<sudobash> thats insane
<KevinOman> kazol, im not sure but I have been running a webserver on port 420 and they have never done anything :)
<gcosmin> Pelo i have: echo -ne "\033] 0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD/$HOME/~}\007" ..after each command
<alex_mayorga> iShock, I used to have vista/feisty here
<kazol> sudobash: 3Mbit\768Kbit. I wish I had 3Mbit up....My area doesn't have FiOS yet.
<Pelo> gcosmin, which command ?
<gcosmin> Pelo and apache2: Syntax error on line 186 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 7 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dir.conf: </IfModule> without matching <IfModule> section
<stefg> iShock: or flatten the hd, reinstall vista on a smeler partition so the NTFS doesn't need to be resized
<Pokit> whats a good window manager? i dislike metacity. and i can't get beryl/emerald to work
<alex_mayorga> iShock, just install vista first on a partition, then put feisty and let GRUB take care
<Foon> oi
<gcosmin> Pelo if i write any command i recive that message
<sudobash> can you pull any @ strings around here kazol?
<Foon> on my linux machine, the fan starts on boot, but when it gets to "loading up..." or whatever (the kernel kicking in) the fan suddenly stops, does anyone know why?
<Pelo> gcosmin,  for the apache error,   open that file in gedit and see if there isnT' an extra comma or a typo in line 7
<Foon> I just replaced the thermal paste thinking that might be it
<Pelo> gcosmin,  for the command thing,  what kind of command ?
<AngryPunk> Can someone help me please?  Ive gotten the latest version of Ubuntu installed on my laptop and everything seems to be chugging along great, except for the very annoying fact that it seems to be randomly pasting previously selected text all over the place
<nox-Hand> If I wanted to grep a file and then | it to a command that oculd print me the amount of lines it is, how would I do it?
* Mike_F is away: I'm leaving the channel open
<stefg> !synaptics | AngryPunk
<ubotu> AngryPunk: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Pelo> Foon,  do they completely stop or do they just slow down to the point you can'T hear them ?
<jareczek> | wc -l
<Foon> Pelo: complete stop
<AngryPunk> stefg, ubotu, thank you!
<kevin> espaol
<kevin> espaol
<jareczek> grep * | wc -l
<megafauna> Hi, my printer doesn't work with ubuntu. am i SOL?
<kazol> sudobash: @ strings? Email address harvesting?
<kevin> espaol
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kevin> quioen abla espaol
<Pelo> Foon, remove any fancontrol app you might have installed, see what happens
<kevin> quien abla espaol
<kazol> !es | kevin
<ubotu> kevin: please see above
<kevin> quien haqbla espaol
<stefg> kevin STOP
<Foon> Pelo: I can't even boot up the machine
<Foon> well, I mean, without the fan stopping
<gcosmin> Pablo http://pastebin.ca/497619
<kevin> quien habla espaol
<ianm> kevin: vete a #ubuntu-es
<Foon> I don't have any fan control apps, that I know of...
<kevin> y como lo pongao
<Pelo> Foon,  then you have a serious problem , and I dont, think I can do anything for you
<ianm> kevin: pon:    /j #ubuntu-es
<Foon> I'm running Ubuntu Edgy LAMP
<kazol> !es | kevin
<ubotu> kevin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<KevinOman> what is mysql-client for?
<sudobash> kazol
<ianm> kazol: perhaps that message should say *how* as well ?
<Foon> :S
<megafauna> Hi, my HP printer doesn't work with ubuntu. am i SOL?
<cjae_> whats the command to see what optical device you have
<cjae_> ??
<spasticteapot> megafauna; Maybe. Maybe not.
<stefg> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<spasticteapot> Does it show up on lsusb?
<mhydronic> in order to uninstall gaim, it says ubuntu-desktop will be removed also. is this ok?
<kazol> ianm: lol
* Mike_F is away: I'm leaving the channel open
<Pelo> Foon,  do you feel comfident enought to do a little rewireing ?  pull the cpu fan plug out of the mobo,  use a free  dsk drive pllug put some wires between the two so that you feed  power directly into the cpu fan so it doen'T stop when you boot and proceed with booting to find a problem
<darwin> I just tried Automatix and it seems really fishy. I was wondering what kind of problems it has caused for people?
<kazol> sudobash: I don't fully understand. Strings?
<stefg> !away | Mike_F
<ianm> kazol: hm?  no joke, that's what he asked after you sent him that message twice
<ubotu> Mike_F: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<megafauna> spasticteapot: can I request a driver update?
<Pelo> mhydronic, ubuntu desktop is just bogus package for installation, removing it is no problem but gaim is tied into other stuff,  I donT' think you can remove it
<spasticteapot> megafauna: Well, does it?
* Feravolo is away: I'm leaving the channel open
<spasticteapot> It might be you need to download a driver, reconfigure something, et cetera.
<sudobash> yeah like some servers will let you help out bandwidth wise in some things like bots and bot coding for an OP position... what were you thinking? you must not code...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Foon> Pelo: err, where would I plug the fan into?
<Hobbsee> !away | Feravolo
<ubotu> Feravolo: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<spasticteapot> With linux, you have the source code, and can theoretically fix any error yourself. It's ALWAYS your fault when something works.
<megafauna> It doesn't work. There is a driver for the model series, but not for my exact model.
<megafauna> spasticteapot: It doesn't work. There is a driver for the model series, but not for my exact model.
<spasticteapot> Oh.
<spasticteapot> Well, does it show up on LSUSB?
<sudobash> yall are up tight
<spasticteapot> That's the first thing to check.
<Pelo> Foon,  you would be pluggin the fan into a floppy drive power cable or something like that
<werx> I really need help now!! Just installed a fresh XP, then ubuntu, but the grub isnt loading, and windows is booting instantly, (checked grub and the timeout is 10 sek)
<kazol> sudobash: I only know VB.
<Foon> hmm
<sudobash> hah
<sudobash> wow
<Assimilator> what firefox plugin has the highest compatibillity for video stream formats
<sudobash> no scripting?
<mhydronic> Pelo: nautilus-sendto and ubuntu-desktop will be removed as well.. those pkgs ok to remove?
<Pelo> Foon,  you can't plug it in neatly you'ge need to put some small bits of wires to bridge the gap
<sudobash> c or c++ even a litt?
<Hobbsee> xchat had better not have put in automatic away messages....
<Hobbsee> Mike_F: please see !away
<sudobash> i can understand not wanting to know assembly
<kazol> sudobash: Not yet. I'm planning to take a course this summer.
<Pelo> mhydronic, yes for ubuntu-desktop,  the nautilus one I don'T know
<Foon> :| is this something you've done that works, Pelo?
<ax> i'm running dapper, do i have to upgrade to edgy and then to fiesty to upgrade to fiesty?
<delcoyote> werx
<ax> feisty
<georgy28> ax : yes
<ax> okay
<Hobbsee> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hobbsee> ax: ^
<sudobash> im 20 i can program ATMEL AVR's C and A$$embly
<ax> Hobbsee: thanks
<Pelo> Foon, I'm sort of used this technique to put 2 extra case fans in my comp,
<Mike_F> what's !away mean ?
<Foon> heh
* chrisjs169 feels he needs to install LGA
<delcoyote> werx try bootdisk from XP and type in msdos console fixmbr  or fixboot if it doesnt work
<Hobbsee> !away | Mike_F
<ubotu> Mike_F: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<Assimilator> what firefox plugin has the highest compatibillity for video stream formats ?
<Pelo> Foon, if you need a temporary fix to boot your computer, that is a possibility,  I woudn'T run my system like that permanently
<kazol> Foon: Are you trying to connect your fan to the computer?
<stefg> Assimilator: mozilla-mplayer
<Pelo> Foon,  basicaly you'Re just powering yoru fan from a diffrent outlet
<Mike_F> okay how do I setup Xchat not to go here first ?
<werx> delcoyote: Yeah, but then i only restore the windows mbr, i want grubs mbr to load
<Pelo> kazol,  his cpu fan stops after boot
<KevinOman> !sql
<Assimilator> ok got that already and it still does not play everything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !acpi
<kazol> Pelo: How about connecting it to the 12VDC from the PSU?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sudobash> everyone here should listen to Theivery Corporation.... Some of the best music
<ianm> arg, so does feisty not have a linux-source package for anything but the latest??  I need to get the source for the latest kernel that runs for me (2.6.15) so I can compile TrueCrypt (right now I can't get at my files!!)
<KevinOman> !mysql
<Hobbsee> !offtopic | sudobash
<mhydronic> i downloaded a .rpm file, converted it to .deb with alien and installed it. but it doesnt show up in my applications menu. how can i find/run it?
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<georgy28> werx: can you boot you linux ?
<Pelo> kazol, I was offering foon a possiblile fix so he can check the bios ,
<delcoyote> werx did you try that? if grub doesnt work after that i will cut my hand off
<ubotu> sudobash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Foon> Pelo: I'll try the second fan plug I have before I resort to something first, thanks for reminding me it exists though :)
<sudobash> lol
* Foon crosses his fingers and boots
<delcoyote> if it doesnt werx, and i lost my hand try after booting linux cd, and reinstall grub
<Pelo> kasol  I'm not that knowledgable of mobo architecture,  I was just offereing a gerryrig
<stefg> ianm: uhoh... feisty on 2.6.15 kernel is asking for trouble.... don't do it, if you ask me
<sudobash> Hobbsee... finally a proper @
<kazol> Does anyone here know how to install software RAID-1 after I've installed Ubuntu?
<ianm> stefg: anything newer breaks my wireless
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jscinoz_> What should the icon for desktop in an icon pack be named?
<KevinOman> how can I tell if my web server has mysql?
<stefg> ianm: so stick with dapper
<Hobbsee> sudobash: finally?  i've always been..
<ianm> stefg: a bit late for that...
<Beforewisdom> Is it possible to install Ubunut on one partition and /home on another to protect your data, if so how will your apps mount and see /home?
<m1r> hi all
<sudobash> yeah they just all hide nowdays
<Hobbsee> sudobash: for good reason.
<werx> but i have reinstall the grub, but still it doesnt work, i have tryed to fix it with the win cd, but then i just messed up everything (causing me to format and reinstall windows)
<Foon> nope it does that even with the other fan plug :(
<ianm> stefg: but how can I get the kernel source for 2.6.15?
<Foon> I'll try booting into the bios
<Foon> brb
<sudobash> yeah but what if it was the old days and there was a net split
<werx> georgy28: nope i cant
<stefg> ianm: kernel.org
<georgy28> werx : wait a moment
<ianm> stefg: but then it wouldn't have ubuntu patches..?
* Pelo doesn't get why is video player's ( all of them ) brightness and contrast control stop working after a  few videos and a time off 
<stefg> ianm: what a relief :-)
<delcoyote> werx have you got a bootdisk? from winXP
<georgy28> werx, : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<non|linear> i'm sharing mozilla profiles with XP, does anyone know why i have to be superuser everytime i launch firefox or thunderbird?  it's getting quite annoying ;)
<werx> The only thing i havent tried yet (because im afraid of loosing all of my files) is to write the grub mbr to the ata disc (the other ones is sata)
<delcoyote> KevinOman, linux:~$ mysqladmin ping
<delcoyote> mysqld is alive
<delcoyote> linux:~$
<non|linear> *actually, can anyone tell me what mask setting i need on the drive (currently 000)
<werx> delcoyote: yes
<delcoyote> bootdisk or cd?werx?
<werx> georgy28: done that
<werx> still doesnt work
<werx> delcoyote: yes
<werx> delcoyote: CD
<ianm> stefg: so I can't use anything newer than 2.6.15, all my files are in a truecrypt file, there are no truecrypt modules that work with this kernel, so I have to compile it, and the sources aren't available
<delcoyote> werx need a floppy
<stefg> ianm: seriously.... don't. if you have to run 2.6.15 (for whatever reason) stick to dapper. restore a backup, reinstall dapper, whatever. there's libata and upstart in edgy/feisty and this will have consequences when running a to old kernel
<delcoyote> bootdisk = floppy werx
<Foon> Pelo: I'm in the bios now and the fan hasn't stopped yet :| that definitly means it's a linux related issue
<Foon> :(
<Foon> or at least, I figure
<delcoyote> werx :http://www.bootdisk.com/
<alex_mayorga> anyone with an Dell Inspiron 8200 experiencing slowness in Feisty?
<ianm> stefg: it seems to work fine besides that I can't get a truecrypt module loaded.  I really don't have the option to go to dapper.  I have no install media, I have terribly slow internet access
<Pelo> Foon,  you are using a seperate fan plug I beleiv you just said
<werx> delcoyote: aha, but i do have the ultimate boot cd, the probs is that im unsure about the bootloaders in it
<Foon> yeah, I tried the second one
<Foon> it had the same effect as the first plug the first time I tried though
<Pelo> Foon,  well that may just mean the first one is borked,  try booting linux and see what happnes
<Foon> but when booting into bios (which I've just tested for the first time) it remains on
<kazol> Does TrueCrypt pose a large bottleneck on HDs with software RAID-1?
<Pelo> Foon,  do you have any power management apps running in ubuntu ?
<viator> how can i tell if my wirelesscard and my touchpad are using the same resources?
<stefg> ianm: so you have to use pinning, and get the dapper sources in your your sources.list to have access to the dapper kernel sources. this is such a mess, don't do it. if you really want trouble get the !pinning factoid from the bot
<Foon> Pelo: none that I know of, I'm running a basic LAMP server with a few trimmings (SSH, samba)
<delcoyote> werx did you boot with a bootdisk and typed n console fixmbr, or fixboot? and when you restarted didnt boot win?
<Foon> I did open up my port 22 for a night through my firewall though so I could test out external SSH access at work the next day
<Pelo> Foon, it might be a good idea to setup lm-sensors and fancontrol,  see if it helps by kicking in the fan when the cpu gets to hot
<ianm> stefg: do I have any other option?  can I just download a tar.gz of the sources from 2.6.15 ?  I agree changing sources back is ugly
<KevinOman> does anyone know anything about mysql?
<werx> delcoyote: Win does boot, the prob is that i cant launch ubuntu
<The_Belgain> hi there - a quick question: are there any PCI express 802.11n adapters which work well under Ubuntu (Feisty)?
<werx> grub isnt loading
<The_Belgain> at 'n' speeds that is?
<Pelo> KevinOman,   try asking in #mysql
<Foon> next morning my RAM usage was through the roof (more than usual, anyway), so I powered the system off until I could look into it
<Foon> when I went to look into the problem, the fan wouldn't stay on when I booted into ubuntu
<KevinOman> thanks pelo
<delcoyote> winxp 1st HDD and ubuntu 2nd HDD werx?
<Foon> lm-sensors? L or aye?
<werx> win xp 2st hdd (according to the gparted list) and ubuntu 3st
<Pelo> Foon,  ?
<Foon> the l in lm sensors
<stefg> ianm: yup, if you know how to build a kernel the debian/ubuntu-way there's nothing wrong with it... just make sure to use kpkg. BTW i never run the stock-kernel and alway use the kernel.org-sources with my own patch-set
<ianm> Foon: L
<Pelo> LM-sensors
<viator> how can i tell if my wirelesscard and my touchpad are using the same resources?
<Foon> is that an uppercase I or lowercase L?
<Pelo> Foon,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Foon> oh ok
<The_Belgain> or even USB 802.11n adaptors actually?
<ianm> stefg: the debian way, no I've never had to do it.  the pure way yes, a long time ago
<Foon> is there a chance my ubuntu box might have been hacked overnight though?
<werx> delcoyote: win xp 2st hdd (according to the gparted list) and ubuntu 3st
<delcoyote> werx looks like grub is in 2nd HDD boot and not 1st HDD
<ramza3> is sun-java on fiesty now, because I still have gij
<Pelo> Foon,  that links contains proceedure for setting up the sensors and the fancontrol
<ianm> stefg: but I don't think I have to build the kernel, just have the source tree so I can compile truecrypt against it
<delcoyote> werx what is the 1st HDD? or partition?
<Foon> I left my port 22 open with ssh running (with the intention of testing it the next day), I did make sure the pam patch was installed though
<Pelo> Foon, it is not impossible but I 'm just a home user I can't realy help you with that
<delcoyote> is it a hidden partition or restore partition? werx?
<Foon> oh
<jl> hi everyone, i ve a problem with mplayer when i resize the window to 2x or fullscreen the video doesn't resize
<jl> how can i solve this?
<werx> but the 1st hdd is only a file hdd, no OS at all, so the bios should jump over that one (wich it does) and then load grub on disc 2
* Pelo feels bad now,  seems he let foon down 
<jai> hey guys
<Foon> will that work under edgy?
<jai> hello?
<eifzon> :S
<ianm> stefg: do you know how to download a tar.gz of the ubuntu 2.6.15 source?
<jl> hi jai
<Pelo> Foon,  yes,  same proceedures
<werx> Normal? just a normal ntsf drive
* chrisjs169 things to self "Linux Genuine Advantage, here I come :P"
<jai> i cant boot in to windows after installing ubuntu fiesty
<Foon> Pelo: you've done your best, no need to feel bad :)
<jl> any ideas how can i make mplayer resize the video in a correct way?
<jai> how do i set up grub? (linux n00b here)
<Pelo> jai,  sit by the computer while you boot ,  when you get to the boot menu you'll get an option to boot windows
<delcoyote> werx im not sure about that, i deleted my restore partition so i wouldnt have grub issues like that, not sure if there is a workaround that ,now
<jai> it only shows ubuntu
<Pelo> jai,  was the windows hdd plugged in when you installed ubuntu ?
<werx> i will format my ubuntu drive now, and install the new ubuntu installation on the same drive
<werx> see if it works
<jai> yes it was but i made sure it wasnt formatted or touched
<godtvisken> With what program could I record video with my webcam?
<jai> i can still view the files from ubuntu
<Pelo> jai,  ok you probably jsut need to add a menu entry for windows then ,
<jai> oh ok
<jai> how do i do that Pelo
<viator> heres a more apt question how can i tell my touchpad to use different resources
<Pelo> jai, I need a few info to get you going,
<jai> ok how do i get the info u need? lol
<Pelo> jai,  is the windows hdd the first hdd to boot in the bios boot order ?
<Broccoly_> jl: what do you mean correct way?
<stefg> ianm: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/linux-source-2.6.15
<jai> errr not sure
<Pelo> jai,  ok   in the terminal    sudo apt-get install gparted
<Paddy_EIRE> is there any freenode channels that deal specifically with networking/router related issues
<leafw> is there any way to see the processors load from the command line, separately for each processor like in the GUI app System Monitor ?
<jl> Broccoly_: well... when i resize the window to 2x for example the video still i 1x size
<rtyler> houston we have a problem >_<
<leafw> and I don't mean 'top', which gives a combined load
<jai> ok
<Foon> Pelo: the bash script that page you sent me says to create, can I create it under windows and upload it once the system is booted up? (to minimize the amount of time it's running fanless)
<rtyler> something is rendering my ubuntu config almost "fresh" on each reboot, so the motd is gone, and I have to completely reconfigure VMWare as well
<Broccoly_> jl: how do you tun mplayer? from command line?
<Broccoly_> *run
<Pelo> jai,  now please go to  menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor
<jai> installed, Pelo
<rtyler> (this is with feisty as well)
<Pelo> Foon,  probably , I donT, see why not
<What> Is there any way to set an automatic logon?????
<Pelo> jai,  now please go to  menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor
<jl> Broccoly_: no from menu and i'm using x11 video output
<Foon> Pelo: line breaks are different between windows and linux
<Foon> figure it doesn't matter?
<Broccoly_> jl: set -vo to something else, using x11 is the problem
<Pelo> Foon,   you seem to know more about this then I do
<jai> ok im in
<janerik> Still need help on watching web tv.... Tryed for a wild and can't get it to work... Mplayer stoppes..... It's norwegian tv http://www1.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/112089
<Foon> bits here and there, I'm a programmer-analyst
<Foon> but I'm new to linux
<Pelo> jai,  I need you to give me the /dev/sd**   identification of your windows partition
<Broccoly_> jl: from commmand line mplayer -vo help
<isabelabadone> hello, if i use a VirtualBox or VMware, can i do so in full screen?
<jai> ok one second...let me find out
<What> does any one know how to set an automatic logon in dapper??
<rtyler> isabelabadone: yeah, VMWare lets you do that
<Pelo> Foon,  I'm an industrial designer,   if you want a realy cool case I am your man
<Foon> hahahaha
<Foon> cool
<Foon> and Yes Please!
<Foon> ;D
<Pelo> Foon,  but you'll need to buy at least 10 000
<isabelabadone> rtyler: great
<stefg> isabelabadone: yes, if you have enough RAm :-)
<Foon> haha...damn
<godtvisken> With what program could I record video with my webcam?
<Broccoly_> jl: mplayer -vo xv my_movie.avi
<Foon> sure you can't just toss one my way, that fell off the back of a truck? ;)
<isabelabadone> stefg: i'm picking some up tomorrow!
<rtyler> Pelo: how on earth will I sell 998 deathstar minipcs? :P
<jl> Broccoly_: i put it to xv video output but the result is that the videos are some extrawide
<rtyler> anybody know about ye olde configuration cleaning on restart? :(
<ianm> stefg: thanks.  is this the file I need?  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-source-2.6.15_2.6.15.orig.tar.gz
<jai> ok Pelo it is /dev/hda6
<stefg> isabelabadone: but i'd recommend vmware over virtualbox...
<stefg> ianm: looks like it
<What> <godtvisken> why are you asking me
<lasking> share files in vitrualbox often crash  who knows why?
<jl> Broccoly_: maybe because i've a widescreen display?
<Broccoly_> jl: but does it resize now?
<mcrandello> Hi I have xmms installed and it is able to play mp3's locally but does nothing when I try to open a stream
<viator> i think there is an irq problem or somthin
<mcrandello> is there something else I need to get for that to work?
<rtyler> isabelabadone: beware running say, two machines at once, that completely pegged the CPU on my full speced AMD64 dual core box
<Pelo> jai,  are you quite sure ?  that's seems very odd for a windows partition ? it's useualy the first on the drive
<What> does any one know how to set an automatic logon in dapper??
<benkong2> hey all I need help with a dsl connection. Any takers?
<rtyler> What?
<isabelabadone> stefg: ok, but isn't vmware proprietary?
* rtyler chuckles
<jai> yea 100% sure thats the one
<Broccoly_> jl: you need to look through the mplayer config file, if your screen is 16:9 you have to specify it
<rtyler> isabelabadone: yes, but the VMWare player is free
<What> rtyler: to automatically log on to a username
<rtyler> What: that's an option you set in either kdm or gdm
<leninIdebian> virtual box is quiet good and stable
<rtyler> I was making fun of you silly
<Pelo> Foon,   the thing about industrial design is we learn that in order to keep the cost down, we need to spread the cost of tooling , so  ...  we tend to think in bulk,
<viator> everyone who has a broadcom chipset touchpad seems to go nuts
<What> rtyler: in gnome
<viator> and NOTHING has been done about it
<Pelo> jai,  ok
<Foon> scratch that, I know what I'll do, use my editor to save in unicode format. heh
<leninIdebian> i didnt found disatvantages compared to vmware
<benkong2> I have dsl in my home and what they give you is on dsl modem and some filters for other outlets. The filters are supposed to allow one to connect to the internet
<mcrandello> What: in kubuntu control center it's in the options for the "login manager", I think gnome has something very clos4e
<jl> Broccoly_: the resize is ok now but with extrawide result
<Foon> Pelo: ah
<isabelabadone> rtyler: i'm trying to install windows to run dreamweaver CS3. do you think i can do so with 1GB RAM and 1Ghtz CPU?
<Pelo> jai,   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Foon> Pelo: do you design server cases or ATX?
<rtyler> isabelabadone: sure you can, it'll be as fast as Windows can be regardless :P
<benkong2> however it is a phone line to usb converter type of filter and is not recognized by ubuntu. What an I do?
<viator> isabel i had it running in qemu
<jai> done, Pelo
<Pelo> Foon, actualy I designed specialised ladders
* rtyler kicks Foon and Pelo into an #industrialboringness channel
<viator> with 512 mb
<Pelo> jai,  let me catch up
<viator> and it ran fine
<Foon> if you design ATX, PLEASE make your future batches tool-less cases like EEBs
<Broccoly_> jl: then you need to add -monitoraspect 16:9
<What> <mcrandello> its different in plain ubuntu
<isabelabadone> so having ubuntu running as well doesn't bog down your system?
<Foon> er, specialized ladders? wha?
<stefg> isabelabadone: yeah, it's only beer-free, not speech-free. but vmware is quite mature and has a strong community, while virtualbox is slower and still needs some way to go. from the ethical standpoint that would be virtualbox, right... but you're going to install win and PS anyway, so the ethics are busted anyway :-)
<viator> vmware should be fine too
<Foon> you mean the variety you go up..and down?
<Foon> heheh
<Foon> :)
<Pelo> jai,  meet me in private for the next bit ,  so we donT' spam the channel
<isabelabadone> stefg: great point i'm going to get vmware
<jl> Broccoly_: where do i add or modify that? in the ~.mplayer folder?
<isabelabadone> viator: you had cs3 running?
<janerik> Does Ubuntu have something similar to windows like msn when you can ask a friend to help you with something, and they can log into youre mashine and fix proplems for you.... If thats so... Can someone please do that for me and help me with my web tv problems....
<LeventO> hey all, how do i install a windows driver using ndiswrapper if i don't have the .inf file for the driver (just the windows executable)?
<mcrandello> What: perhaps in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Broccoly_> jl: yeah in that folder, the config file which is read and values from it change defaults
<gcosmin> mkdir: cannot create directory `public_html': Permission denied
<viator> no i dont own that
* gcosmin ?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know if there is a "network" specific" irc channel???
<leninIdebian> janerik: ssh
<isabelabadone> viator: what did you have running? just windows?
<viator> the only reason i needed it for is paltalk
<viator> because i couldnt get it going in wine
<leninIdebian> janerik: but thats a remote console
<gcosmin> isabelabadone mkdir: cannot create directory `public_html': Permission denied ?
<ianm> janerik: what problem are you having?
<digin4> is there flash for 7.04 64bit?:)
<rtyler> Paddy_EIRE: network specific for what
<isabelabadone> does wireless networking work with vmware?
<rtyler> digin4: nope :(
<viator> theres no 64bit flash for linux
<rtyler> isabelabadone: yes
<mcrandello> okay if noone knows about xmms not streaming then can someone reccomend a media player that at least looks similar to it? something less clunky looking than rhythmbox
<janerik> leninIdebian: ok.... anything thats can help me.. I'm new to linux and my big confusion now is that I cant't watch web tv:-)
<gcosmin> Pablo are you there?
<digin4> viator: what about java?
<rtyler> isabelabadone: it depends on how you setup vmware
<gordboy> mcrandello: audacious
<rtyler> isabelabadone: you can have it piggy-back off of Ubuntu's network connection, or get it's own LAN ip address
<ianm> janerik: do you mean like YouTube ?
<janerik> ianm: I cant watch this link http://www1.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/112089 Mplayer stops:-(
<jrib> digin4: no flash, but: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/
<jl> Broccoly_: i did it but the mplayer doesn't start now
<What> mcrandello: ty, that worked
* rtyler vomits all over ndiswrapper
* gcosmin can some one help me pls?
<janerik> ianm: no its streaming video
<mcrandello> gordboy: thx apting now :)
<isabelabadone> rtyler: great.
<jrib> digin4: there' java, but no plugin.  You're stuff with blackdown if you want.  Otherwise you can setup a 32bit chroot...
<gcosmin> I'm in /home/user and mkdir: cannot create directory `public_html': Permission denied
<jrib> !restricted > digin4 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Broccoly_> jl: the line making ur monitor 3:4 should already be in there, just change it, dont add a new one
<mcrandello> What: Good, I saw someone else suggested that on the ubuntu forums but had no idea what you'd have to change once you were in there,
<gcosmin> .. can some one tell me shy?
<viator> my mouse wont let me right or left click now its locied up
<viator> wtf
<mcrandello> What: glad it worked :)
<gordboy> mcrandello: you need to enable the mp3 wma etc plugins repos
<digin4> thank you jrib
<rtyler> gcosmin: because that user doesn't apparently have permissions to write to that folder
<rtyler> pretty simple :)
<Paddy_EIRE> rtyler, sry a general networking/router channel
<mcrandello> gordboy: that should already be done I think, the audacious-plugins-extras package?
<Paddy_EIRE> rtyler, so I can ask ppl questions live
<gcosmin> raqamy and how to give him this right ?
<viator> theres 64bit java plugin
<ianm> Paddy_EIRE: there was one, but nobody with appropriate problems could get there
<Paddy_EIRE> ianm, lol
<rtyler> Paddy_EIRE: not that I know of, you can always go ask offtopic questions in #gnu, they're a cheerful bunch
<stefg> ianm: lol... briliant catch ! :-)
<jl> Broccoly_: i can't find something like that... i'm looking at file "gui.conf"
<janerik> ianm: when I go to http://www1.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/112089 mplayer it buffering, connecting... And stops
<Paddy_EIRE> rtyler, nice one, I never new there was a gnu channel
<leninIdebian> janerik: same problem here
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<rtyler> it's usually best to go in and ask when RMS will shave his beard and join microsoft
<rtyler> always lights a fire under their GNU/Underpants
<Broccoly_> jl: ~/.mplayer/config is the file it should go in
<Paddy_EIRE> rtyler, very good lol
<viator> gnunderpants
<Paddy_EIRE> rtyler, poor richard
<viator> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> hey I have a beard
<rtyler> viator: they really like it when you GNU/prepend everything with a GNU/GNU
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<jl> Broccoly_: the only line in that file is this "# Write your default config options here!"
<Paddy_EIRE> i will remember that
<mcrandello> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Broccoly_> jl:  give me a sec i'll look at my config
<rtyler> mcrandello: any ideas on my disappearing configs on reboot issues? :(
<brush01uk> What, have you looked under (system,adminen look under log in window) ou can do it from their
<silverblade> Anyone know the name of an svn server package available in ubuntu? cant find "svnserver" or anything simialr...
<stefg> janerik: you need the w32codecs
<stefg> !w32codecs | janerik
<janerik> leninDebian: on this link I've just watched on a windows machine http://www1.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/247891 that worked... On my Ubuntu I get the flash commersial... But then it stops
<ubotu> janerik: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<janerik> stefg: I think I have the win32 codec.. I can watch downloaded files... All of them
<leninIdebian> janerik: xine does
<godtvisken> How can I capture video from my webcam?
<stefg> janerik: all i can say is: works for me (sad i can't understand norsk)
<Broccoly_> jl: add "monitoraspect=16:9" to the config file, without the quotes
<What> <brush01uk> TY
<brush01uk> ok ,take care
<mcrandello> rtyler: I think I missed that, permissions?
<nomad111> everytime i try to play h264 videos my vlc player crashes
<rtyler> nah
<nomad111> i dont know what package to get to play h264 files
<stefg> janerik: proxy or bandwidth issues?
<jl> Broccoly_: this worked!!! thanks so much!!!
<janerik> stefg: haha... But I understand norwegian... And I'm confused now...... Really want this to work.... I'm sure I'm doing something wrong but it will not work for me:-(
<rtyler> mcrandello: every time I reboot, both my motd, some other config files, and the vmware configuration gets blown away
<brush01uk> what, hope that worked & it works for me in auto login
<rtyler> (all in /etc of course)
<Broccoly_> jl: that will be $5 heh
<mcrandello> rtyler: you could always try setting them to ro
<jl> Broccoly_: douh!
<Broccoly_> jl: insert cash into dvd drive
<stefg> janerik: check mplayers output video-ouput is set to xv
<godtvisken> How can I capture video from my webcam?
<vorbote> nomad111: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg will give totem the ability to play h264
<rtyler> mcrandello: good point, but I did want to find out wtf was going on :P
<janerik> stefg: Ok... And how do I do that... Sorry for my newbie qest:-)
<jl> Broccoly_: i'm on it... but wait if i do that then i will enter this channel again and ask "i have a problem with my dvd player......"
<mcrandello> rtyler: chmod -w the specific ones
<jl> Broccoly_: i really appreciate your help and your time thanks again!
<vorbote> nomad111: or try either xine or mplayer
<stefg> janerik: right click in the mplayer window and choose preferences... go to video-tab, select xv
<leninIdebian> janerik: mplayer -vo x11 mms://straumV.nrk.no/nrk_tv_rogaland_247_mbr
<Broccoly_> jl: then i'll know how to fix the 2nd issue too, heh, no prob
<nomad111> vorbote: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is already installed for me
<mcrandello> rtyler: keep in mind that you'll need to +w to make any changes afterward, and if you forget to -w again they'll be gone.
<nomad111> vorbote: gxine and mplayer also crash
<mcrandello> rtyler: more of a workaround than a fix
<hammedhaaret> Hi..... how do i install Mplayer... i really wanna be able to stream divx
<rtyler> mcrandello: agreed
<vorbote> nomad111: Hmmm... It could be the video file has the wrong fourcc, but that shouldn't be a problem for either xine nor mplayer.
<Newbish> How do I fix broken APT packages?
<vorbote> s/nor/or/ :P
<leninIdebian> Newbish: packages or dependencies
<incorperated> hello
<rukuartic> Man, kernel compiling isn't my thing is it... I'm getting this at boot. "Kernel panic - not synching: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<Newbish> leninIdebian: Dependencies, I think. "sudo apt-get install xorg-dev" prints "E: Broken Packages" at the foot.
<incorperated> can someone help me with something
<mcrandello> incorperated: maybe
<janerik> lenindebian: the command line you wrote... that worked.... But why not in firefox?????
<incorperated> please
<stefg> janerik: BTW you are running 32bit, aren't you?
<incorperated> its a unrar question
<incorperated> i downloaded silent hill 4 how do i unrar it
<incorperated> im a newbie
<janerik> stefg:::: Ehhhhh... Think so:-)
<incorperated> i dont get what to type in the terminal
<stefg> janerik: what does uname -r tell ?
<hammedhaaret> ....anybody? how do i install MPlayer plugin for firefox
<super-6-1> hello my wireless usb adapter cant connect to any thing can you help?
<Raptor45> I have a laptop with a pentium 2 and only 186 MB RAM... would I see a significant improvement with Xubuntu vs Ubuntu? its generally usable but sometimes on the unresponsive side with Ubuntu
<leninIdebian> incorperated: did you install unrar?
<mcrandello> incorperated: first install unrar "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<incorperated> i did that
<janerik> stefg:2.6.20-15-generic
<Holek_> hammedhaaret: sudo aptitude install mozilla-mplayer ?
<mcrandello> incorperated: then it should be pretty much unrar foo.rar
<nbaster_> join #ubuntu-sa/
<leninIdebian> Raptor: definitively xubuntu
<super-6-1> me?
<Newbish> leninIdebian: Dependencies, I think. "sudo apt-get install xorg-dev" prints "E: Broken Packages" at the foot.
<mcrandello> err unrar e foo.rar maybe
<incorperated> what do you mean?
<stefg> janerik: so ok... 'cos w32codecs won't run in feisty 64 for obvious reasons
<super-6-1> nbaster:me?
<Raptor45> leninldebian, I'm slightly worried about mixing distributions as my desktop is ubuntu... not so much that I can't figure it out, I'd just like to have them the same... xubuntu is really worth it?
<hammedhaaret> Holek_ yeah... that one (: that's a pain in the $@ for a newbie like me to find
<mcrandello> you type those commands in the terminal
<incorperated> unrar foo,rar
<incorperated> thats it
<Holek_> hammedhaaret: np ;)
<rukuartic> no, unrar -e foo.rar
<nomad111> vorbote: problem is coming from XVideo
<incorperated> what does foo mean
<Holek_> jees, cannot you use unrar --help? ;)
<mcrandello> foo is a variable
<mcrandello> or just type unrar by itself for the help page
<Foon> Pelo?
<leninIdebian> Newbish: try apt-get install -f
<incorperated> so if i have the game  silent hill 4 the room.rar
<Geek6000> complete noob question but how do I get truetype fonts working in mozilla firefox running in wine ? > thanks in advance
<janerik> stefg: And what does that mean???? I can not watch web tv... I just pasted the command line lenindebian wrote... And then I could see tv in mplayer... But not in firefox??
<incorperated> what would be the command to unrar that
<MarLaw> hello all,  can anyone suggest me a good motherboard for athlon x2 ?
<Pelo> foon ?
<Raptor45> oops, its leninIdebian... did you catch my comment?
<mcrandello> or try double clicking it in nautilis or your file manager, I think file roller will automatically use unrar if it's installed
<Holek_> hammedhaaret: everything is on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Newbish> leninIdebian: It still says it...
<rukuartic> Geek6000: its like, mst core fonts or something, look in repos
<incorperated> not sure what that is
<incorperated> i never done this before
<incorperated> and dont really understand
<leninIdebian> Newbish: apt-get update ?
<incorperated> alittle lost
<leninIdebian> Newbish: here it works
<Geek6000> cheers rukuartic :)
<Newbish> leninIdebian: What works?
<mcrandello> incorperated: can you find the file you downloaded in the file manager?
<stefg> janerik: check in firefox' about:plugins that you have the mplayer plugin installed, if not sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<Foon> I've just put in the sensors script, and tried pwmconfig, it seems my fan can't be controlled?!?
<Foon> :(
<incorperated> what do you mean file manager
<leninIdebian> Newbish: i just installed xorg-dev
<Foon> and if that's the case? wtf? why does it stop?
<Pelo> Foon, is it still plugged in to the second port ?
<Newbish> leninIdebian: I'm trying to install xorg-dev but it doesn't work.
<Foon> aye
<Newbish> leninIdebian: I got the full sources.list from Trevino
<Pelo> Foon,  plug it into the first port
<janerik> stefg: I have the mplayer plugin... The mplayer loads in firefox....Buffering..... Connecting... And... STOPPED
<super-6-1> hello i have a wireless usb adapter, i cant find any in the main set up only in the desktop can you help?
<Pelo> Foon,  since had to remove the fan to put it your new paste is it possible you damanged the wires ?
<kairu0> i've set my X resolution to 1680x1050, but X creates a virtual resolution of 1680x1200. is this an aspect ratio problem? how can i fix this?
<Foon> er, let me rephrase myself, I think it was plugged into the second fan port all along, I've switched it to port Fan 1 and have gotten the same result
<Newbish> kairu0: Is your monitor widescreen?
<stefg> janerik: proxy or bandwidth issues... or another plugin interferes
<DBO> janerik, I had the exact same problem, never did figure it out.  The totem plugin however works fine
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how I can set myself up with a static ip address so I can configure port forwarding from behind 2 routers
<Foon> Pelo: I don't see how, no
<Newbish> Paddy_EIRE: Are you on KDE or GNOME?
<Kenth> is 7.10 server downloadable?
<mcrandello> incorperated: I think nautilis is your file manager, I'm using kde so I'm not sure what the normal ubuntu uses
<janerik> I've tryed the totem plugin... but it's just keep saying straming... And nothing to see
<Paddy_EIRE> Newbish, gnome, but its not the network manager applet that needs configing yet
<mcrandello> incorperated: can you find the icon for the file you downloaded?
<godtvisken> How can I capture video from my webcam?
<Pelo> Foon,  like nicked the cable that's the sensor so that your cmputer can't tell the cpu is getting hot so it turns off the fan maybe
<incorperated> im using fvwm window manager
<incorperated> wait oops
<incorperated> yeah i have it
<Pelo> Foon,  I'm basicaly only guessing here, it's called brainstorming
<incorperated> it says
<incorperated> hold on
<kairu0> Newbish, yes, widescreen
<Foon> Pelo: well, lm-sensors tells me Fan RPM = 0
<Pelo> Foon,  and is the fan turning ?
<Foon> I figure if lm-sensors knows that, the CPU must.. it should know that the fan being off is bad
<incorperated> it says silent hill 4 the room.rar
<Foon> nope
<janerik> stefg: do you have an idea of what to look for that can be the problem??? What to do??? I'm a newbie... sorry:-)
<Newbish> Paddy_EIRE: In the terminal type ifconfig x.x.x.x where x.x.x.x = your prospective IP address.
<Foon> fan isn't turning
<mcrandello> incorperated: okay if you double click on it then what?
<ziggy23> Hi what is the command to get iptables to list what rules are in effect?
<incorperated> ark opens up
<Pelo> Foon,  and what does lm sensor say about the temperature ?
<incorperated> and you can extract or do whatever
<Pelo> Foon,  the cpu temp
<incorperated> put i dont think that works
<leninIdebian> ziggy: use firestarter its a nice frontend
<Foon> last I checked, 33 degrees and had risen to 36 after about 2 minutes
<Foon> C
<Pelo> Foon,  well that isnt, so bad,  but still ,
<Newbish> kairu0: X is probably setting your virtual resolution to adapt to your monitor.
<mcrandello> incorperated: click on action, extract... and then let us know what happens
<Foon> right
<Foon> :|
<Pelo> Foon,  is it very cold where you are ?
<ziggy23> got firestarter, don't see any rules, want to see in command line
<incorperated> ok
<DanaG> My CPU idles at 40, and full load is 63-65 C. Anything not "OMGHOT!!!!" should be fine.
<Foon> well, I'm definitly not sweating
<Foon> heh
<incorperated> i may take some time when i get it going ill let u know what happened
<Foon> but it's not too cold
<rimtech> i dunno... my E6300 overclocked from 1.8Ghz to 3.6Ghz runs at 25 degrees idle :)
<mcrandello> incorperated: if you don't have unrar installed it should have already failed, making the most nerve-grating sound known to man
<ZeroXR> Can anyone help me with a Xubuntu install problem?
<Foon> not cold in general, really
<stefg> janerik: given that we have the same software running, but it works for me, but not for you i'd look at the connection.... so i have ~12Mbit downstream here and I am not proxied...
<Newbish> leninIdebian: How'd you install xorg-dev without broken dependencies?
<incorperated> i have it installed
<janerik> stefg: Or is it a way that one of you guys can log onto my computer if you have the time and check it... Do not know if there are something like that in linux
<mcrandello> that glass-shattering sound in kde makes me grind teeth
<incorperated> i dont know how to use it thats all
<DanaG> By full load, I mean full speed while running 2 instances of F@H.
<Pelo> Foon, I,m just asking because I'm running at 48C right now
<incorperated> i dont really comprehend the man page
<incorperated> im very new and slow
<incorperated> lol
<Foon> oh okay
<DanaG> Glass shattering is even BETTER when you accidentally have your speakers set really loud.
<incorperated> kinda need step by step by nobody is nice enough to help
<janerik> stefg: I have 2 mbit connection... It works on my windows pc
<super-6-1> hello i have a wireless usb adapter, i cant find any in the main set up only in the desktop can you help?
<ZeroXR> Anyone?
<Foon> I'd confirm with my XP box, but I can't remember how to get the CPU temp atm
<Foon> heh
<rimtech> at full load, meaning... prime95x2... i run 44 degrees on an e6300 overclocked to 3.6ghz...
<Pelo> Foon, I'd give some serious consideration to the fan being damaged or the mother board
<mcrandello> incorperated: well if you have unrar and ark the two of them should work together without having to do anything at the command line
<Newbish> I have surround sound speakers so when I hear the glass shattering it sounds like something broke. ha.
<Foon> :S
<incorperated> i tried that before i doesnt really do anything
<Newbish> First time I heard it I thought I broke a glass or something.
<incorperated> cause the game is supposed to make it an iso file
<mcrandello> that sound actually makes me wince, I've almost pulled muscles
<incorperated> so i can burn it to a dvd
<Pelo> Foon,  also try looking up the problem in the forum
<Newbish> leninIdebian: How'd you install xorg-dev without broken dependencies?
<leninIdebian> newbish: send me output of apt as pm
<Newbish> Is there an apt irc channel?
<Foon> link?
<mcrandello> incorperated: when you click "extract..." if you select the desktop to extract it to then you should have the iso right there to work with
<Newbish> leninIdebian: pm-ing on what?
<Pelo> Foon,  www.ubuntuforums.com
<Foon> I doubt someone else will have experienced the same problem though :| but..yea
<Newbish> leninIdebian: I use irssi.
<Newbish> leninIdebian: Do you mean pm-ing through the client?
<incorperated> ok
<eternaljoy> Newbish: hey
<leninIdebian> jep
<incorperated> ill try and let u know what happened
<Pelo> Foon, worth a shot,  google might not be a bad idea either ,  bigger pool to draw from
<Newbish> eternaljoy: sup
* ziggy23 figured out how to get iptables to list all by myself (pats self on back) :)
<Foon> yea
<eternaljoy> Newbish: your blood pressure :)
* Foon pats ziggy too :)
<Newbish> ziggy23: How'd you do that emoting?
<mcrandello> incorperated: then you double click on that and it should open up something to burn it with
<Newbish> * says hi
* Pelo pats  ziggy23  on the back and tells him about man iptables 
<eternaljoy> ziggy23: congratulations! :-)
<incorperated> have you ever done this before
<rimtech> Newbish... type /me action
<Newbish> eternaljoy: lol
<incorperated> with a game
<eternaljoy> Pelo: behave ;)
* Newbish hi
<incorperated> iso file
* Newbish eats some corn
<ziggy23> the only thing is the output is rather verbose
<nibsa1242b> I can't log into my Feisty
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: whats the error?
<Foon> lol Newbish
* Foon Hello World!
* Newbish sits in the "Thinker" position as he wonders how to pm someone over irc...
* Foon discovers a whole new world of actionness!
<ziggy23> re the emoting -- didn't do anything in particular -- happened automatigically in Chatzilla plugin
* Newbish would say "lol" but doesn't want to! Actionness is better!
<zcat[1] > moof
<nibsa1242b> eternaljoy: I can't log into my Feisty, it kicks me out saying disk full. I booted into a 6.10 live cd, and my root partition (20GB) is in fact full. I have other space available.
<mcrandello> incorperated: not really, I'm assuming that whatever you have there was gotten legitimately, since talking of copyright infringement is probably frowned upon around these parts
<incorperated> i got it from bitorrent
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: yeah, not enough room.
<Newbish> How do I pm someone?
<eternaljoy> Newbish: /query
<Pelo> Newbish,  by asking permission first
* leninIdebian wounders when he can get a smoke...
<eternaljoy> Pelo: good point :)
<Newbish> eternaljoy: What do you mean? Like /query user message?
<Tom47> nibsa1242b: happened t me the other day
<eternaljoy> Newbish: /query nickname message
<Foon> leninIdebian: smoking kills ><
<Newbish> eternaljoy: Thanksya
<mcrandello> incorperated: for the purposes of discussion you may not want to advertise such things on an open irc channel :)
<eternaljoy> Newbish: /query nickname
<nibsa1242b> eternaljoy:  I'm worried about what caused it, I can repartition and give it more space, but last I knew (~ week ago) I wasn't even using half of the 20GB root partition. I don't think I've installed that much on my system.
<eternaljoy> Newbish: that opens up the wiondow
<incorperated> lol sorry
* Newbish laughs at leninIdebian's horrible spelling.
<incorperated> i wont
* Foon sends leninIdebian 9 feet outside of #ubuntu's front door
<eternaljoy> Newbish: then you can type
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: maybe.  I always use "df -h" to check that sort of thing
<nibsa1242b> eternaljoy: Tom47: I normally try to keep everything in my /home .
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: been doing any updates and upgrades?
<Pelo> Foon,  are you in quebec ?
<Pelo> lol
<leninIdebian> newbish
<leninIdebian> use pastebin: http://phpfi.com/
* Pelo can tell another canadian from the 9feet rule
<Foon> Oui :)
<Foon> haha
<Tom47> nibsa1242b: as a start you could log in using the safe mode and clear out the apt-get cache
<Newbish> leninIdebin: I just pm-ed you the results.
<nibsa1242b> eternaljoy: Tom47: I grabbed a few minor updates yesterday, but it dled in under 10min.
<janerik> when I right click on mplayer and choose configure.... can it be something there thats wrong????should it be connect to rtsp media over tcp or some others checkboxes that are wrong???
<Newbish> leninIdebian: Get on the pm a'ight?
<mcrandello> incorperated done left?
<leninIdebian> didnt get it
<Wulfrunner> nibsa1242b: you can find out where the space is being used if you cd to / then type "sudo du -H --max-depth=1"
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: thats brought your space to 0
<mcrandello> well crap didn't mean to scare him away
<nibsa1242b> Tom47: how do I log in in safe mode?
<eternaljoy> Wulfrunner: where will he type that?
<digital_funeral> hello all
<mcrandello> just to keep the downloads on the downlow
<Tom47> its one of the options in grub menu when you start up
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: also, I sometimes type "apt-get clean"
<Tom47> nibsa failsafe i think its called
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: that can clear 100's of MB
<Newbish> leninIdebian: http://phpfi.com/235445
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: "sudo apt-get clean" rather
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: and empty trash
<nibsa1242b> eternaljoy: thanks
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: cheers
<digital_funeral> there are a few directories that i see when using the command "ls" but i can't go into, can't delete them, and can't chmod them, and when i try to do any of the above through the graphical interface, it gives me a permissions error
<Newbish> leninIdebian: Got that?
<nibsa1242b> eternaljoy: I go try and see if that helps...
<Wulfrunner> nibsa1242b: "du" is a useful tool
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: best wishes
<eternaljoy> !du
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcrandello> digital_funeral: which directories?
<leninIdebian> newbish: got it
<digital_funeral> its a directory containing samba
<Newbish> leninIdebian: What's the prob?
<leninIdebian> newbish: give me a minute or so
<Newbish> leninIdebian: Kay
<mcrandello> digital_funeral: something like /usr/bin?
<mcrandello> digital_funeral: if so that's by design
<digital_funeral> i tried installing it, then realized that i didn't install make or gcc, so stopped and did that
<janerik> sorry to bother you all... But I really need help with the web tv problem:-)
<digital_funeral> mcrandello: no, /home/username/my documents/samba
<artabrahao> how sintall vnc in ubuntu?
<mcrandello> digital_funeral: can you remove it using sudo?
<digital_funeral> no
<digital_funeral> rm gives me a "no such file or directory" message
<digital_funeral> capitalization is correct
<leninIdebian> newbish: try to install  libxfont-dev libxft-dev and follow the dependency problem
<Wulfrunner> artabrahao: have you searched for "vnc" in synaptic package manager?
<mcrandello> digital_funeral: there's a "my documents" dir under your /home/username?
<nibsa1242b> Wulfrunner: I used du, it says that I have 18GB in /var
<Newbish> leninIdebian: Last dependency problem is...
<eternaljoy> digital_funeral: what digital device died? :)
<mcrandello> digital_funeral: thinking the space might be causing it
<Newbish> leninIdebian: libfreetype6-dev: Depends: libfreetype6 (= 2.2.1-5ubuntu1) but 2.3.1-0mlind1~edgy1 is to be installed
<nibsa1242b> Wulfrunner: or anyone else have any idea why my /var would have 18GB of data in it?
<digital_funeral> mcrandello: how do i get around that? i have tried enclosing the entire thing in quotation marks, to no avail
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: mine has 198MB :P
<mcrandello> try cd /home/username/my  and then hitting the tab key instead of typing the space
<leninIdebian> newbish: try to use the ubuntu version
<digital_funeral> ok
<digital_funeral> i sahll
<mcrandello> it will probably look like my\ documents
<Newbish> leninIdebian: What do you mean?
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: whats in your /var/backup ?
<leninIdebian> newbish: you can do it in synaptic quite easy
<MarLaw> Is it easy to create a vpn from my laptop with ubuntu to my computer at home running on a static public internet ip address running ubuntu too ?
<MarLaw> home LAN
<nibsa1242b> eternaljoy: its my var/log that has 18GB
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: hehe :)
<Wulfrunner> haha
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: how come?
<leninIdebian> newbish: search for package and look in the package tab for force version (or something)
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: my /var/log has 8MB
<digital_funeral> mcrandello: is the proper command "cd" or "ls"
<eternaljoy> Wulfrunner: can we delete evetything in the /var ?
<janerik> still can't make the webtv show.... Anyone can help please:-)
<Wulfrunner> eternaljoy: probably not
<eternaljoy> Wulfrunner: whats safe to delete then?
<Wulfrunner> eternaljoy: it's most likely one log file
<digital_funeral> mcrandello: i know on a dos system it is cd, but i though all *nix systems used "ls"
<mcrandello> digital_funeral: cd is "change directory"
<artabrahao> <Wulfrunner> how Can I do that?
<sdf> how can i make the computer shut dwon after certain time??
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: is it 1 log file that 18Gig?
<mcrandello> digital_funeral: ls is "list stuff"
<RedGlow> sdf: I would use "at"
<Wulfrunner> artabrahao: click on System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<nibsa1242b> eternaljoy: I have a few mutil GB files in /var/log daemon.log, daemon.log0 debug debug.0 kern.log kern.log0 syslog and syslog.0 all the non .0 files are >2GB and all the .0 files are >4GB
<sdf> redglow what do you mean?
<sdf> redglow please help me
<kazol> Has anyone here ever configured mdadm?
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: ask someone if you can delete evetything in /var/logs
<RedGlow> sdf: "at" is a program; the package has the same name
<leninIdebian> xfce with beryl on kenthfield is too fast
<Wulfrunner> nibsa1242b: I'm out of my depth but I think that even if you do delete them they will probably come back
<eternaljoy> is it safe to delete everything in /var/logs  ?  anyone know pls?
<SurfnKid> hell
<SurfnKid> o
<SurfnKid> can anyone tell me if they see my site? plz
<sdf> hehe
<SurfnKid> http://68.206.73.106/
<sdf> redglow thanx
<eternaljoy> SurfnKid: no
<RedGlow> sdf: you're welcome
<SurfnKid> testing apache
<Newbish> leninidebian: What do you mean by 'force version'?
<RedGlow> eternaljoy: well, the system won't suddenly stop, but it's a very bad idea anyway
<artabrahao> <Wulfrunner> how Can I do that? what is the remote desktop located in the server?
<nibsa1242b> eternaljoy: I think I have an idea of what caused it, I have an SD card that was behaving strangely and giving errors that I could see on the console at boot. My SO put the card in the computer's card reader and left it there for ~2 days straight, maybe it kept logging all those errors.
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: ok
<leninIdebian> newbish: i got a german version so i cant say you the english entry
<SurfnKid> thanks for checking it out
<Wulfrunner> artabrahao: how are you accessing the computer you wish to install the program on?
<Newbish> leninIdebian: I searched for xorg-dev and found 4 packages.
<nibsa1242b> RedGlow: I have about 18GB of log files that were created in the past 2 days due to what I believe is a malfunctioning SD card/ card reader issue. b/c of the files my /root is full and I'm considering using rm to get rid of the files
<leninIdebian> newbish: resolve libxfont-dev
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: whats "df -h" report as free?
<Newbish> leninIdebian: libglu1-xorg-dev, xlibs-dev, xorg-dev, and xserver-xorg-dev
<leninIdebian> newbish: resolve and libxft-dev
<KillaB> Um... I don't know if I should be asking this here but could I get some help about installing Ubuntu?
<Newbish> leninIdebian: What do you mean by resolve?
<artabrahao> <Wulfrunner> via console, I'm in front the computer
<nibsa1242b> eternaljoy: 0, says 100% use
<digital_funeral> mcrandello: when hitting the tab key it does nothing but produce a beep
<Wulfrunner> artabrahao: you can search for files in the console using the command "apt-cache search vnc"
<sdf> redglow i foun the package installed but i don t know how can i use it?
<nibsa1242b> eternaljoy: there is 5.39 MiB unused according to GParted
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: yeah, so thats your problen
* Newbish scratches his head and sips on some Mountain Dew
<leninIdebian> newbish: the dependecy prob start with these packets
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: ok
<Newbish> leninIdebian: So how do I resolve it?
<RedGlow> nibsa1242b: so, delete only the bigger and older files in /var/log, not everything. with "older" I mean files ending in .1, .2.gz, .3.gz, and the like.
<mcrandello> digital_funeral:
<artabrahao> <Wulfrunner> But I saw thee is a remote desktop, so I think I can access the server via remote desktop in my windows, is it possible?
<mcrandello> carp
<nibsa1242b> eternaljoy: its these stupid log files... you'd think that'd be a bug, logging so much you fill up the drive
<frenchy> KillaB: whats your problem?
<RedGlow> sdf: obviously, "man at" will tell you everything you need :-)
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: yueah, first time I heard of it
<kbrooks> !ask | KillaB
<janerik> Trying for the last time!!! I really need help with playing webtv.... It's a footballgame I have to watch on the web tomorrow... So it would be to stupid to walk over to windows just for that:-) Hope someone can give me a hand.... Thanks:-)
<ubotu> KillaB: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wulfrunner> artabrahao: i do not know enough to answer your question, sorry!
<user01> is there voice recognition software for ubuntu?
<cafuego> nibsa1242b: This is why we make /var be a separate partition on production servers.
<mcrandello> digital_funeral: type cd then press enter
<nibsa1242b> eternaljoy well maybe once I fix this someone can help me report it as a bug... maybe I should read the log file to figure out what it says.
<leninIdebian> newbish: search for them in synaptic and replace ds: libfreetype6  2.3.1-0mlind1~edgy1
<KillaB> I was trying to install Ubuntu using the text-based installer CD but it wouldn't let me resize the disk partitions
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm trying to install pecl for PHP on Feisty.  It should be in the standard install package I'd think, but locate pecl gives me nothing but some registry links and aptitude search pecl returns nothing.  Anyone know where it could be?
<eternaljoy> cafuego: are you an ubuntu developer?
<cafuego> user01: yes, apparently. My mobile phone runs it. I dunno what is it though or if it's open source.
<digital_funeral> mcrandello that does nothing
<mcrandello> digital_funeral: then ls then enter and look carefully
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: yeah
<mcrandello> *cd by itself puts you in your home directory
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: yuour experience may benefit others in the future
<tapio> What filesystem should I use for my 300GB satadisk? ext3?
<user01> cafuego: ok ill look
<digital_funeral> whoops
<mcrandello> digital_funeral: alright now is it "my documents" or "Documents"?
<digital_funeral> capitalization error
<digital_funeral> My Documents
<mcrandello> interesting
<artabrahao> <Wulfrunner> thks.
<nibsa1242b> cafuego: I never knew why /var was suggested to be a separate directory in the past. Now I know, and I'll set things up that way in the future, all I need to know now is if I can remove the offending log files.
* leninIdebian needs to sleep soon
<mcrandello> anyway try "cd My" then tab
<nibsa1242b> Anyone know if there is a how-to for submitting a bug?
<Raptor45> for whatever reason with the human theme my progress bars don't show...works fine if I change the theme... any ideas?
<digital_funeral> ok, i'm in the My Documents directory
<Newbish> leninIdebian: I got it. How do I change 2.3.1-0mlind1~edgy to 2.2.1-5ubuntu1?
<digital_funeral> how do i delete a folder?
<digital_funeral> rm doesn't work
<sdf> redglow please help i can t understand this i want  the computer shutdown after 2 hours how?
<mcrandello> you say it was samba, you downloaded the source package for it?
<digital_funeral> yes indeed
<digital_funeral> then un-zipped it
<mcrandello> alright then "rm sam" then tab, see if it gets the folder
<digital_funeral> the comp is not connected to the internet, so i couldn't apt-get it
<user01> oh sphinx i think .  .  .
<cafuego> nibsa1242b: You can; but keep in mind that if a file is open, its contents won't actually be deleted until the app that's using the file has quit.
<eternaljoy> nibsa1242b: tell cafuego about it, I believe he is a developer
<digital_funeral> it has a dash in it
<digital_funeral> it gets the folder name until the dash
<Newbish> leninIdebian: I got it. How do I change 2.3.1-0mlind1~edgy to 2.2.1-5ubuntu1?
<cafuego> nibsa1242b: You can tweak how long files are kept in /etc/logrotate.d/*
<mcrandello> there's also the zip file that also has a dash there
<digital_funeral> indeed there is
<cafuego> nibsa1242b: So you can rturn logs over every night and only keep 'em for a week, for instance.
<janerik> Ok.... Thanks anyway..... Installing Vista tonight:-(
<Bef> I have Logitech Z5500 Digital speakers, and want to know what will give me the best sound. A DVD player with Optical Output or a DVD Player with 5.1 (6 Channel) Output. Will a DVD player with Optical Output, but not 5.1 Output give 5.1 surround sound from the speakers?
<KillaB> When I try to resize the disk partitions it has an error and can't do it every time I try, does anyone know what the problem could be?
<mcrandello> digital_funeral: type the next letter after the dash that's in the *folder* and hit tab again
<eternaljoy> janerik: WHAT?
<nibsa1242b> cafuego: I'm running from a live cd, so the files should be closed I believe. I'm thinking I might to look at the log to confirm my suspicion about why it is so long. Thanks for letting me know how to tweak them.
<janerik> eternaljoy: football tomorrow on webtv:-)
<eternaljoy> janerik: I have Vista and Ubuntu installed.  I only use Vista when I want to weatch TV on my laptop
<sdf> RedGlow please?
<eternaljoy> janerik: yeah! i cant get my TV working either on Ubuntu
<mcrandello> digital_funeral: I'm assuming that since you installed make and gcc you're going to try rebuilding it?
<leninIdebian> newbish: using synaptic force version
<digital_funeral> yes, it says that it cannot remove it because it's a directory
<digital_funeral> mcrandello:yes
<mcrandello> ah, I'm dumb
<mcrandello> "rm -r sam" then tab
<mcrandello> the -r is for "recursive"
<Newbish> leninIdebian: Is English your native language? No offense, but you don't seem to be talking in complete sentences.
<digital_funeral> mcrandello: as previously demondtrated, i quite clearly is the less capable one
<RedGlow> sdf: oh, well, ok... as root: "echo halt | at now + 2 hours"
<dope> is there some sort of media server that'll work with the xbox 360 and runs on linux?
<janerik> eternaljoy: its should be easy I gues... bbut I cant't get it working watching web tv on the site I want... mplayer just stops:-(
<Newbish> leninIdebian: I just can't understand what you're trying to say.
<RedGlow> sdf: and, anyway, don't insist. usually it's a good way to make people NOT to help you.
<digital_funeral> mcrandello: it worked like a charm. you are a man among men. or something of the sort :D
<Tom47> !de
<leninIdebian> newbish: its three o clock in the night and dont want to go off before you got it
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: are you present?
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mcrandello> digital_funeral: glad it worked, remember the tab thing, it's very usefull :)
<cafuego> dope: mythtv ought to be fine
<sdf> RedGlow thank you very much
<ryancr> how do remove the shadow from the panels? i assume its in gconf somewhere
<cafuego> dope: I have a few laptops running myth sitting around the house, they tend to have tv out, very nice :-)
<leninIdebian> newbish: so im quite tired
<dope> cafuego: will i be able to stream to an xbox 360?
<Newbish> leninIdebian: I understand. Sorry.
<nibsa1242b> cafuego: I used less to look at the log file. Its as I though, tifm_sd: / tifm_7xx1: / and mmcblk0: messages, Gs of them at the rate of (too many to count estimating) ~100 per second.
<Newbish> leninIdebian: So how would I downgrade a package?
<cafuego> dope: Using the Xbox os? No idea. If the xbox runs Linux, it'll be fine. You run mythfrontend on it and mythbackend whereever...
<AngryPunk> I have a very annoying problem, i have read the info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad but there doesnt seem to say anything about it there (i was directed to that page from somebody here earlier)  My touchpad is causing text to be pasted everytime my hand wrests against it.  How do i turn this feature off?  Thanks!
<digital_funeral> thank you mcrandello, you have indeed saved me hours of reading documentation, I shall be in debt for the next 0.2384 seconds
<cafuego> Newbish: sudo apt-get install package=version_number
<Cobain> i cant seem to get gnome's workspace switcher to work beryl anymore.. its actually changing between gnome's workspaces
<eternaljoy> jansenq: not easy at all
<dope> i guess i'm missing something
<dope> I have a program on my windows machine that'll stream to the xbox with no probs
<eternaljoy> jansenq: ahh you talking about TV websites?  IM talking about TV tuner cards
<cafuego> dope: Oh, I dunno what sort of protocol MS use for that...
<eternaljoy> jansenq: what TV wbesite you watch?
<hammedhaaret> Hi..... if i need to move to files to a folder owned by root... how do i do that?
<dope> unup or something like that
<hammedhaaret> two files*
<Tom47> hammedhaaret: use sudo cp
<nibsa1242b> I need info about how to create a bug report. Is there a faq or something some where?
<hammedhaaret> Tom47 cp.. ok thx
<liquiddoom> I added a new network card after installing feisty server. ifconfig only shows the old one, but lshw shows the new one as "disabled". How do I enable it? Making a new interface and using its hardware address?
<cafuego> nibsa1242b: Just go to launchpad.net and add a bug report to the approproate question
<AngryPunk> I have a very annoying problem, i have read the info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad but there doesnt seem to say anything about it there (i was directed to that page from somebody here earlier)  My touchpad is causing text to be pasted everytime my hand wrests against it.  How do i turn this feature off?  Thanks!
<KillaB> Does anyone know of a reason why anyone would be unable to resize the disk partition they have Windows on? I have McAfee Security Center, could that be the problem? (although I don't think it's running when I boot from a disk)
<mcrandello> nibsa1242b: I think you can just go to http://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<leninIdebian>  newbish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#head-ec06ac55f7b20957887c4b9cfdea6efd07727415
<Pelo> g'night folks
<cafuego> s/question/package/
<nibsa1242b> mcrandello: thanks
<Raptor45> does anyone know of any good programs for syncing files between two ubuntu systems? I've already got samba running fine, just want to keep my documents in order
<Newbish> leninIdebian: I did it! You can go to sleep now.
<mcrandello> cafuego had me beat
<leninIdebian> oleole, night
<cafuego> mcrandello: i'll go off and have a migraine, you continue ;-)
<liquiddoom> Raptor45: rsync?
<hammedhaaret> Tom47 : hmm sudo cp and what... if i just write the path it complains about it
<eternaljoy> how do I convert .flv into mpeg pls?
<liquiddoom> eternaljoy: flvs from youtube?
<Newbish> THANK YOU EVERYONE WHO HELPED ME!!!
<Newbish> SEEYA!
<eternaljoy> liquiddoom: any .flv files!  why you ask?  Does youtube use different flv format?
<hammedhaaret> Tom47 are you there?
<Raptor45> liquiddoom, I'll take a look at that
<liquiddoom> eternaljoy: I don't think so. I play them with vlc. You might be able to use mencoder to re-encode them
<eternaljoy> liquiddoom: so u have no idea?
<AngryPunk> Is there nobody able to help me right now?  My touchpad is causing text to be pasted every time my hand accidently comes into contact with it.  I have read the wiki about synaptics touch pads but coudlnt find any relevant info.
<varka_> eternaljoy: 	ffmpeg -i xyz.flv-ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500  -s 320x240 xyz.mpg
<liquiddoom> eternaljoy: I haven't done it since flashplugin-nonfree worked again so no
<eternaljoy> varka_: cheers!  ill try that now. brb
<tannerld> is it better to install aiglx or xgl on a ati computer?
<hammedhaaret> Right... ill ask again... how do I move 2 files to a folder owned by root?!? im a bit of a newbie so i need it explained
<jrib> hammedhaaret: what exactly are you moving and where?
<varka_> tannerld: xgl, as aiglx is not supported with the fglrx driver, only with the rather slow radeon driver
<liquiddoom> hammedhaaret: The least confusing way (but be careful) would be to run "gksudo nautilus"
<OldSalt> hammedhaaret: typical syntax is cp sourcefile destination. you can do cp --help for more info. if moving to root owned directory, do sudo cp...
<KiloHertz> can someone help me with Dual monitors in ubuntu?
<tannerld> varka_: what would be the best way to install xgl?
<hammedhaaret> jrib: im moving 2 mplayer plugin files to /usr/lib/firefox/plugin
<varka_> !anyone | KiloHertz
<jrib> hammedhaaret: why?  mplayer plugin is packaged as mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> KiloHertz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<liquiddoom> hammedhaaret: sudo cp nameofplugin.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugin/
<KiloHertz> Okay I can't get Dual Monitors working so I need someone to help me with them.
<mr_daniel> do anybody one who this panel is called ? http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/45837-1.jpg
<KillaB> Can someone please help? The Ubuntu Alternate Desktop install CD won't let me resize the disk partitions, and I have no idea why. It just gives some kind of generic error message that doesn't tell me anything.
<mylo__> KiloHertz: i just got mine wokring using http://morgajel.com/xorg.conf to work off of
<hammedhaaret> jrib: read in a forum thread that it will make divx streaming work
<mr_daniel> it looks really cool and i want to try it out on my own machine
<KiloHertz> mylo, I am using two seperate cards.
<jrib> hammedhaaret: did you try using the package instead?
<mylo__> me too
<mylo__> i'll post my conf file
<KiloHertz> okay thx
<TakeOut{u}> mr_daniel, thats just a render sort of thing
<TakeOut{u}> a mockup
<mr_daniel> a mochup ?
<hammedhaaret> jrib: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396569    #6   .....mmh ive tried a lot.... dunno exactly. so far nothing have solved the probmle
<user01> is there perlbox for ubuntu?
<ryancr> how do remove the compiz shadow from the panels? i assume its in gconf somewhere
<jrib> hammedhaaret: well you are basically bypassing the package manager when you don't need to, just install mozilla-mplayer
<KiloHertz> use01: not that I know of.
<KiloHertz> user01: not that I know of.
<mylo__> http://pastebin.ca/497748
<user01> KiloHertz: hmmm there is a debian package on website
<Mo0oSaH> any good download managers that can be integrated into konqueror or firefox?
<eternaljoy> varka_: i typed:  ffmpeg -i get.flv 56 -ar 22050 -b 500  -s 320x240 xyz.mpg   But no xyz.mpg was created!  Any ideas?
<mylo__> KiloHertz: http://pastebin.ca/497748 just in case you didn't see it before
<hammedhaaret> jrib... ive done that... it wont play the darn things... dunno if its because divx have made some weird windows exclusive program
<eternaljoy> varka_: it says: Unable for find a suitable output format for '56'
<eternaljoy> varka_: any ideas?
<jrib> hammedhaaret: link to the page that fails?
<KiloHertz> mylo__: http://pastebin.ca/497750 <-that is mine see if you might see something wrong with it.
<mcrandello> gah audacious still not working with pls streams
<user01> awww they should package perlbox its awesome
<user01> and seems to work
<eternaljoy> how do I convert .flv into mpeg pls?  anyone know?
<ShadyTree> I think use ffmpeg
<ShadyTree> vlc plays flv though
<Kassah-Lappy> is there a way to get apt-get to spit out a list of packages and URLs to download from? I'm unfortunately unable to dial-up via linux... so I want to download all the files in Windows... then copy them to linux for install
<jrib> !offline > Kassah-Lappy (see the private message from ubotu)
<eternaljoy> ShadyTree: focus :)
<eternaljoy> ShadyTree: not asking how to play it, asking how to convert it :)
<yellow_chicken> totem plays flv too
<ShadyTree> thats why I said ffmpeg
<eternaljoy> yellow_chicken: off-topic
<eternaljoy> ShadyTree: what command?
<varka_> eternaljoy: ffmpeg -i "get.flv" -ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500  -s 320x240 whatever.mpg
<yellow_chicken> eternaljoy: <ShadyTree> vlc plays flv though
<varka_> eternaljoy: you forgot the -ab switch
<KiloHertz> mylo__: http://pastebin.ca/497750 <-that is mine see if you might see something wrong with it.(just incase you didn't see my first post)
<chrisjs169|brb> hmm...now to see how to remove LGA
<mcrandello> eternaljoy: http://vixy.net/
<mylo__> KiloHertz: your "ServerLayout" screen statements are different than mine
<Tom47> eternaljoy maybe this will help http://youmakemedia.com/2006/10/13/converting-flv-to-mpeg-in-linux/
<KiloHertz> mylo__: okay let me look at that
<eternaljoy> varka_: its ok! Im using this and it works with good quality and it even makes it bigger wuithout loosing quality:  mencoder -oac lavc -ovc lavc -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd:tsaf   -vf scale=720:576,harddup -srate 48000 -af lavcresample=48000   -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2video:vrc_buf_size=1835:vrc_maxrate=9800:vbitrate=5000:keyint=15:vstrict=0:acodec=ac3:abitrate=192:aspect=16/9 -ofps 25   -o movie.mpg video.flv
<pimuri> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<eternaljoy> mcrandello: its ok I found a solution using mencoder!  cheers anyway
<KiloHertz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mylo__> KiloHertz: i really have no idea wtf i'm doing, i just kind of messed with the file for a couple of hours until it worked
<ShadyTree> if you dont want to lose quality, you just have to use one command
<ShadyTree> origquality or something
<ShadyTree> I forget the name
<eternaljoy> varka_: the -ab swithc doesnt work!  but anyway, mencoder does a great job. ty anyway
<mylo__> KiloHertz: i also had to use LeftOf instead of RightOf.  i don't know if that's because i'm stupid or typo'd something, but i couldn't use RightOf
<mcrandello> eternaljoy: ah okay, as long as I have it in the clipboard there's also http://zamzar.com/ which converts between a whole buttload of formats
<KiloHertz> okay let me try that be back mylo___
<eternaljoy> mcrandello: its ok. thanks anyway.  I love this mencoder command im using.  It makes the file larger and yet keeps its quality :)
<kermitus> kk I have a question. I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop, no longer am I useing the live cd. And I want to add my external usb hard drive to install apps and use it as a backup drive... now normally when I was running the live cd I used the usb drive as a persistant storage device. However now that I have Ubuntu installed to my laptop I need to re lable the HDD, now what do I need to...
<kermitus> ...name the usb device inorder to install apps and stuff to it?
<mcrandello> always good to not have to rely on some website that will go away once the VC dries up
<eternaljoy> mcrandello: write this down and try it:  mencoder -oac lavc -ovc lavc -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd:tsaf   -vf scale=720:576,harddup -srate 48000 -af lavcresample=48000   -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2video:vrc_buf_size=1835:vrc_maxrate=9800:vbitrate=5000:keyint=15:vstrict=0:acodec=ac3:abitrate=192:aspect=16/9 -ofps 25   -o movie.mpg video.flv
<Elm> Has anyone seen Samsung's HHD?
<mcrandello> eternaljoy: I don't have any flv's :) I just happened to have ran across both those links the other day and saved them
<eternaljoy> mcrandello: that command works with anything, even AVI etc
<KiloHertz> mylo__: unfortunately it didn't fix it :(. Thx for trying
<KiloHertz> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<eternaljoy> mcrandello: replace inut file with whatever format you can think of :)
<eternaljoy> inut = input
<mcrandello> eternaljoy: I imagine that's probably half the backend of that zamzar site then right there :)
<eternaljoy> mcrandello: :-)
<dedi> i get " /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lc " while compiling winecvs. but i dont know what lc is :) a google search is difficult with that name :)
<mistone> hey I just ordered a dedicated server... and it doesn't provide a DNS server... Its going to have a static IP and I want to set my domain ... how do I do this ?
<mistone> like make it so when I type in my domain it goes to my IP
<iShocker> Anyone herE?
<mistone> I need to run bind right?
<igmyzt> what happens if you delete all your panels?
<eternaljoy> varka_: btw, i found out why your command didnt work! you made a typo :)
<eternaljoy> varka_: it should be: ffmpeg -i xyz.flv- ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500  -s 320x240 xyz.mpg
<iShocker> HELP
<eternaljoy> iShocker: must we?
<iShocker> I need a fast download Partitioner
<igmyzt> can anyone answer that question?
<iShocker> iShock? Connected still?
<iShocker> WHat the...
* iShocker wonders.
<dedi> so can anyone please say me what lc is? :D
<iShocker> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<igmyzt> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<franz> [svn question] : I have a source checked out with svn 1.4.3, then i tried to update it with "svn update". I got a permission-denied by then so I then did a "sudo svn update". However, by doing so, I am now getting a "Skipped '.'". ...Note that I don't have this problem if I don't forget to grant me permission. ....any ideas why a permission-denied would leave my source inaccessible to svn?
<eternaljoy> iShocker: Gparter
<eternaljoy> iShocker: Gparted
<mcrandello> dedi: I don't think that your ld thing is referring to this but I found a "lc" command in the paketto package
<iShocker> GParted isn't working
<Elm> I think this HDD is faulty, it appears to randomly power up 1 out of 4 or so times whenever I turn the computer on >.>
<Jinchurei> Hi, I have an old compaq laptop I'm trying to install edgy on (its the disc I have handy)  The laptop is OLD, and the CD-ROM on it is going.  So I need to know if there is some way to install ubuntu over the network or via some other process that doesn't use the CD drive?
<eternaljoy> iShocker: if Gparted doesnt work, then nothing will
<varka_> dedi: i dont know, but why do you try to compile wine from cvs instead of using the ubuntu repository from winehq itself
<LuisGMarine> anyone know wishbones or w/e his name is website?
<mcrandello> dedi: paketto - Unusual TCP/IP testing tools  it's in the universe repository
<nato70> hi There...
<dedi> varka_: i want to use a preconfigured config for a tweaked dx9 version of wine, thats the reason :D
<dedi> mcrandello: thanks, i try
<TakeOut{u}> Jinchurei : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<mcrandello> btw this new thing they have in 7.04 where you type a program and it suggests a package if it's not already installed on there is great
<LuisGMarine> Can someone help me get 5.1 on my system?
<iShocker> eternaljoy, is there a support channel for it?
<nato70> I just recompile my kernel... and its generated/created a vmlinux image... but grub can't load it (i am getting the message saying "invalid or unsupported executable format"... someone could help me ?
<igmyzt> anyone know about panels?
<tritium> LuisGMarine: 5.10 isn't supported any more
<Broccoly_> does anyone know what causes web browsers in ubuntu to hog 100% of cpu on certain pages? it seem like it is related to certain image transparencies
<eternaljoy> iShocker: not sure, sorry
<LuisGMarine> tritium 5.1 sorround sound?
<Pelo> Broccoly_,  do you have a page we can test ?
<LuisGMarine> wtf since when?
<tritium> Broccoly_: I that you meant ubuntu's 5.10 release
<iShocker> eternaljoy: I boot into it, I get some weird shit...An A: prompt
<eternaljoy> iShocker: you need to start it
<Elm> Lol Floppy
<hagabaka> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh seems "shady"
<eternaljoy> iShocker: i think from memory you need to type "startx"
<kayde> hi, ho do i enter root in terminal?
<LuisGMarine> no I have Ubuntu Feisty AMD64, and I just want to get 5.1 sound working
<Broccoly_> Pelo: the worst offender is myspace
<eternaljoy> iShocker: read the insuructions
<TakeOut{u}> kayde, try sudo
<iShocker> startx?
<LuisGMarine> opps
<tritium> LuisGMarine: ah, never mind.  Sorry...
<mcrandello> myspace is always the worst offender in all cases
<LuisGMarine> swrong channel, I thought I was in #alsa
<Elm> What are the chances of getting linux on an altair 88...nevermind
<igmyzt> can someone answer me?
<eternaljoy> iShocker: Gparted will boot into CLI, and then you must type something to start it
<nato70> I just recompile my kernel... and its generated/created a vmlinux image... but grub can't load it (i am getting the message saying "invalid or unsupported executable format"... someone could help me ?
<Pelo> Broccoly_,  as a general statement of fact I would agree,  but since I dont, ahve a myspace accont I can'T realy test
<eternaljoy> iShocker: read the insuructions on that page it boots to.
<tritium> Broccoly_: might it be flash, rather than the browser?
<iShocker> No, wait....
<iShocker> IDK, I try it
<igmyzt> someone answer me?
<dedi> mcrandello: hm, it isnt paketto or the problem has to do with "/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/bin/../lib/libc.so when searching for -lc"
<Broccoly_> tritium: nope, i dont even have flash heh, its the same in opera and firefox, it must be some rendering subsystem
<eternaljoy> iShocker: gfrom memory, im rather sure its "startx"
<Jinchurei> TakeOut{u} These instructions require you to have a machine acting as a dhcp server - My network currently has a WRT54G serving DHCP, can i disable the dhcp server there, enable it on this box (I'll have to reboot into edgy) without redoing any of my wiring?
<phoenixbyrd_> argh, how do I kill my other nick so I can use it?
<Elm> Oh well time to put ubuntu on a 6gb HDD
<crdlb> igmyzt: you can't delete all your panels
<Pelo> igmyzt,  when you donT' get an answer please restate your problem this is a busy channel ,  we donT, ignore ppl but sometimes we donTY' see tem and some times we just donT' knwo the answer
<TakeOut{u}> you can after the install
<Parmenion> hey guys, anyone could recommend me a good GTD app?
<RedGlow> phoenixbyrd_: run a /msg NickServ help to discover how
<Brade1> r all u people from around the world?
<igmyzt> crdlb: thanks
<Goetmet> Brade1: yeah
<Parmenion> easily built for ubuntu preferably
<mcrandello>  dedi you have a 64 bit machine?
<guhhh> Brade1: im from Brazil! and ya?
<Goetmet> Brade1: I'm from the very very very south of the world
<Brade1> cool
<guhhh> Goetmet: argentina?
<guhhh> hehe
<Brade1> nice
<Pelo> Brade1,  maybe not all areound at ths particular moment but there are ppl from all over yes
<dedi> mcrandello: yes exactly
<Goetmet> guhhh: argentina's neighboor :)
<Goetmet> Chile
<guhhh> Goetmet: nice! :D
<Brade1> im in aus
<mcrandello> dedi: I found this... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-81732.html
<mcrandello> looks similar to your problem
<EnsignRedshirt> I was eating apples from Chile just the other day.
<Brade1> cool
<Brade1> were they nice?
<phoenixbyrd> thank you RedGlow
<Goetmet> EnsignRedshirt: did they taste good?
<EnsignRedshirt> Sure were... very tasty.
<dedi> mcrandello: thanks, can you tell me your search query? :D
<RedGlow> phoenixbyrd: you're welcome
<mcrandello> dedi: "/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible "libc ubuntu
<Eleaf> hello.
* Pelo ate a mapple treath the other week, supporting his local economy
<Pelo> hello Eleaf
<dedi> mcrandello: thanks, help to learn :)
<Eleaf> Why does pulseaudio take up so much cpu?  jack doesn't even take up near as much as pulseaudio (~7% cpu) and quality is on trivial.
<mcrandello> dedi: I did the part in parenthesis first then added the libc and ubuntu when it came up with all sorts of crap results
<Eleaf> That's pretty ridiculous..
<purpzey> How can I adjust my screen brightness? I thought I had set the power settings to turn down the brightness when I unplugged, but it didn't happen
<KiloHertz> Please help me DUAL MONITORS XINERAMA!!!!
<Brade1> EnsignRedshirt:thats good to hear
<dexomsrc> vsftpd question: I have local_users set to 'NO' in vsftpd.conf (because I want system user logins disabled) and virtual users with different passwrod set up with PAM... how do I configure each virtual user to have its own home directory?
<KiloHertz> Please help me DUAL MONITORS XINERAMA!!!!
<mcrandello> anyone know if there's a magical package I can add which will allow winamp .pls streams to run in xmms or audacious?
<mcrandello> I added all the restricted stuff I could find, it plays mp3's locally no problems
<Pelo> Eleaf, you might want to check the pulseaudio website to see if it is a known issue , and see if they have a channel to help you solve the problme
<tritium> KiloHertz: please don't repeat or use caps.  Oh, and also, "kilo" shouldn't capitalize the "k".
<KiloHertz> mcrandello, .pls will play in XMMS no problem.
<guhhh> dexomsrc: i can try to help you, just a second... :)
<Pelo> KiloHertz,  please don't screem
<mcrandello> KiloHertz: not over here where I'm at ;_;
<Jinchurei> Takeout{u} - assume i'm inexperienced.  I'm installing this to learn the system.  Is this install procedure going to make me cry like a toddler who just dropped their ice-cream?
<bloodytux> whats a program i can use to compile and install .tar.gz and .tar.bz2 packages
<KiloHertz> Should just be able to drag and drop them in xmms mcrandello.
<Pelo> KiloHertz,  what is your native language ?
<KiloHertz> English
<tritium> !b-e > bloodytux
<mcrandello> KiloHertz: pretty much nothing happens when I do that
<Pelo> KiloHertz,  sorry,  your syntax got me confused
<KiloHertz> Odd mcrandello. Works fine on default install here
<bloodytux> thanks
<KiloHertz> Pelo, :) You know anything about dual monitors.
<lfa> hey all. Does anyone know how I can open up a bin file? It keeps telling me that it cannot execute binary file - even after I changed the setting
<Pelo> KiloHertz,  not realy,  check the forums I am sure there is a how to in there somewhere
<Elm> What are the buffer sizes for HDs? Just 8 and 16?
<EnsignRedshirt> !b-e > EnsignRedshirt
<KiloHertz> lfa, chmod +
<Elm> 2 and 8*
<KiloHertz> lfa, sudo chmod +x filename.bin, then ./nameofbin file
<Pelo> ifa you need to change the permission first   sudo chmod 777  /path/files.bin
<franz> [svn question] : I have a source checked out with svn 1.4.3, then i tried to update it with "svn update". I got a permission-denied by then so I then did a "sudo svn update". However, by doing so, I am now getting a "Skipped '.'". ...Note that I don't have this problem if I don't forget to grant me permission. ....any ideas why a permission-denied would leave my source inaccessible to svn?
<emet> hello
<KiloHertz> Pela I already tried that have been for weeks.
<Elm> Hi!
<Brade1> Elm: Hi!
<guhhh> dexomsrc: try it -> user_sub_token $USER
<EnsignRedshirt> franz: You might get an answer here, but you can also try in #svn
<Pelo> KiloHertz, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/ http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<Pelo> KiloHertz,  try those
<Brade1> svn is good
<Brade1> ok
<EnsignRedshirt> franz: They are usually very helpful.
<Brade1> cya
<Brade1> bye
<dexomsrc> guhhh: What does that mean?
<franz> EnsignRedshirt, thanks, i already did :) and I've also asked both mailing list :) ( just in case )
<Brade1> :)
<EnsignRedshirt> franz: Groovy.
<mcrandello> ah well vlc opened it. vlc opens *everything*
<guhhh> dexomsrc: also -> guest_username /home/virtual/$USER
<kayde> hi, ho do i enter root in terminal? what is the text i can edit, and paste?
<kayde> hi, ho do i enter root in terminal? what is the text i can edit, and paste?
<kayde> hi, ho do i enter root in terminal? what is the text i can edit, and paste?
<kayde> im a bit of a windows noob
<mcrandello> kayde: sudo before whatever command you want to run
<Pelo> kayde,  please don'T do that
<Pelo> kayde,   sudo
<dexomsrc> guhhh: user sub token $USER where?
<kayde> i dont understand
<kayde> i have to log in it says
<lfa> still getting the 'can't execute binary' problem
<guhhh> dexomsrc: it means that it will create a folder in the /home/virtual dir with the name of the user that logged in :)
<gryph76> kayde: sudo -i should work
<bloodytux> what do i type to get a c compiler?
<con-man> Hey anyone know of a good opensource cd/dvd burning program for windows? My parents need one for their computer
<guhhh> dexomsrc: /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Pelo> kayde,  like  sudo gedit /whsever/file
<mcrandello> kayde: type in the same password you log in with
<Eleaf> Is anybody knowledgeable about pulseaudio?  I'm wondering about cpu usage, and I'm getting some skips with the lowlatency kernel (didn't happen with normal kernel)
<n2diy_> ! kayde | repeat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kayde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<con-man> !repeat | kayde
<ubotu> kayde: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<n2diy_> ! repeat | kayde
<kayde> thankyou
<kayde> kverymuch
<Pelo> n2diy_,  heed your own advice please
<con-man> lol
<mcrandello> haha
<EnsignRedshirt> kayde: Actually, for gedit, you would use gksudo in front of the command.
<dexomsrc> guhhh: So in vsftpd.conf have the line 'user sub token $USER' exactly and another line 'guest username /ftp/$USER' exactly assuming I want all the virt user home dirs to be in /ftp/?
<con-man> Pelo it was a mistake
<Eleaf> hmm...
<Pelo> Eleaf, you might want to check the pulseaudio website to see if it is a known issue , and see if they have a channel to help you solve the problme
<n2diy_> Pelo:  Sorry I forgot the syntax to call the bot.
<Eleaf> Pelo, nobody is ever in the channel to respond, all idle forever.
<Eleaf> lol
<pak9rabid> I have a quick question for anyone whose willing
<ethereality> sure!
<brylie> don't ask to ask
<bloodytux> ok to install a c compiler i type sudo apt-get ???
<Pelo> Eleaf,  google,  ubuntuforums,  faq pages etc , resources are available
<bloodytux> what next
<guhhh> dexomsrc: yes... dont forget the _ (underline) user_sub_token and guest_username :)
<Eleaf> Pelo, no, there's nothing ;)
<Broccoly_> here is for example a page which loads the CPU at 100%, it is some sort of rending problem in Ubuntu, http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=111826999
<SamWise_TheGreat> im getting really worried now. xorg is using over 10 times more memory than any other program running. its using 122.0mb! im running ubuntu feisty with my fglrx driver. does anybody know what's wrong with it?
<Eleaf> not with pulseaudio, of course not Pelo
<pak9rabid> ok here goes....does anyone know how to force a USB 2.0 device to use the usb 1.1 driver instead?
<Pelo> bloodytux,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pak9rabid> like, maybe a simple value echo'd to a file in /proc or /sys?
<Elm> Lol I think I can hear the disk of this probably 8 year old harddrive hitting together
<bloodytux> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bloodytux> ???
<brylie> pak9rabid, you might also check out synaptic 'sudo synaptic'
<Pelo> Eleaf,  also search for info on  polypaudio
<Eleaf> Pelo, I don't use that
<Broccoly_> Pelo: does that page load up cpu for you?
<Eleaf> oh that's old
<Pelo> Eleaf, it was the old name of pulseaudio,  there might be smoe info in there
<brylie> bloodytux, open up a shell and enter that text with 'sudo' in front of it
<Eleaf> Pelo, this isn't a big problem, it's nowhere.
<digital_funeral> hi, how do i unzip a .tar.gz file?
<pak9rabid> tar zxvf <file>.tar.gz
<Pelo> Broccoly_,  I got a cpu spike on loading it ,  and now I have a cpu spike probably becaue of the java and the sounds
<GigaClon> digital_funeral, right click and choose extract here
<digital_funeral> pak9rabid: what do the zxvf stand for?
<EdsipeR> how can I install 7.04 desktop-version in text-mode ?
<godtvisken> How can I capture video from my webcam?
<zhaoym> how do i know what fonts can i use for urxvt/rxvt?
<digital_funeral> GigaClon: using terminal
<Pelo> Broccoly_,  and I still think  myspace is a waste of tme
<EdsipeR> I would like to avoid to load the X Server
<brylie> zip eXtract Verbose File
<pak9rabid> z = decompress using gzip, x = extract, v = verbose, f = force
<digital_funeral> brylie: ty
<EnsignRedshirt> pak9rabid: no, f=file
<bts3685> hey, anyone feel like making a quick and dirty wallpaper that says  "I'd rather be using linux." ? : ) i'm gonna put it on my work's computers (they're all winxp boxes). preferrably with tux kicking gate$' ass. :P
<pak9rabid> er
<pak9rabid> yea
<pak9rabid> file
<pak9rabid> my bad
<tritium> digital_funeral: you might consider using the gui tools instead
<Broccoly_> Pelo: well its just an example of a page being slow, many others too, its not java and sound, its an image problem
<Talaman72> how do iuse tcl?
<EdsipeR> how can I install 7.04 desktop-version in text-mode ?
<bloodytux> :(
<Pelo> godtvisken,  try looking for a solution in the forums,   but you probably need to use camarama or something
<tritium> EdsipeR: with the alternate CD
<Pelo> Broccoly_,  it wasn't slow , it just ate my cpu
<bloodytux> i try installing gentoo on some random box i had and it aborted install yet still installed grub and screwed up my MBR
<bloodytux> so mad!
<pak9rabid> so, any way to force a usb 2.0 device into usb 1.1 mode?
<digital_funeral> tritium: no thanks, I'd much rather learn this way.
<brylie> F usually means Force
<Pelo> EdsipeR,  get the alternate install cd
<Pelo> !alternate > EdsipeR  check for a private msg from ubotu
<Broccoly_> Pelo: well it just make my dual core 3.0 crawl until the page is closed
<tritium> digital_funeral: good for you, then.
<Pelo> Broccoly_,  I didnt, have any thing like that ,  just a cpu spike
<bts3685> bloodytux: did it install grub or grub2?
<bloodytux> idk
<bloodytux> ...
<brylie> pak9rabid, Synaptic is good to use
<dexomsrc> guhhh: Do you use PAM for authenticating virtual users?
<pak9rabid> synaptic for what
<pak9rabid> thats a package manager
<bloodytux> i don't care. i was goingto throw that box out anyways...
<Broccoly_> Pelo: it happens on all my systems, even fedora, its a linux issue really, just thought someone knew exctly what it was
<brylie> apt frontend
<z07> how can i get video with ekiga by running isight-camera on macbook/feisty?
<pak9rabid> yea
<bloodytux> ok so now i get this while compiling: checking for gail >= 1.1.0... Package gail was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gail.pc' to the PKG_CON
<Pelo> Broccoly_,  try looking it up in the forum
<pak9rabid> hows that supposed to help w/a device switching to usb 1.1 mode though?
<bts3685> bloodytux: get the version number. if it's <1, grub. if it's >1, grub2
<n2diy_> Does Ubuntu have a Banner screen saver? Where you can enter custom text, and that is displayed when the screen saver kicks in?
<bloodytux> bts3685: eh. screw it
<bts3685> n2diy_: it's in the xscreensavers package IIRC
<bts3685> not sure of name of it
<brylie> there might be a usb related library you could use synaptic search or 'apt-cache search'
<n2diy_> bts3685: Is it called Banner?
<Pelo> bloodytux,  that means you need to instal a missing dependency,   open up synatpic and search for it there,  then run  ./configure again until the next dependency is listed and install that ,  and repeat
<pak9rabid> ah ok
<pak9rabid> i gotcha
<harry> is HDCP hardware-based? I want to connect a gfx card that says it is hdcp capable to the DVI/HDMI port on my tv and am wondering if Linux will be able to do that.
<pak9rabid> i'll give it a looksee
<pak9rabid> thanks
<bloodytux> ughhh
<brylie> np
<Pelo> bloodytux,  it's not that bad
<EnsignRedshirt> bloodytux: That's typical when you try to build a program from source. It can take a few iterations to find and install all the dependencies.
<brylie> ubotu usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pak9rabid> yea
<brylie> ubotu usb device
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb device - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tritium> bloodytux: what are you building?
<tritium> brylie: please play with ubotu in a private query so as not to spam the channel
<bloodytux> gnome-applets
<dexomsrc> guhhh: vsftpd doesn't like "user sub token $USER" in the vsftpd.conf
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi ppl, anyone knows a program like Net Stumbler for Linux?
<EnsignRedshirt> bloodytux: If you know the right tricks, you can usually find them pretty quickly.  I typically use either Synaptic or packages.ubuntu.com to search for the appropriate pacakges.  For example, search for "gail" finds libgail-dev
<Pelo> bloodytux,look for it in synaptic first,  it might already be there
<dexomsrc> Am I suppose to replace $USER with the virtual username?
<bts3685> LaNCeloT_RW: nessus?
<ShadyTree> gdesklets
<dexomsrc> guhhh: Is the method you told me different from using PAM?
<bloodytux> yea it says its installed at version 1.8
<bloodytux> it needs only 1.1...
<LaNCeloT_RW> bts3685, hum, let me test if nessus does what I need
<tritium> EnsignRedshirt, bloodytux: don't forget about "apt-cache search <search term>"
<bts3685> LaNCeloT_RW: lol, it has thousands of plugins. you'll find SOMETHING i bet :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> bts3685, 'cause i'm doing an omni antenna, and I need to test the noise and other stuff of wireless signal
<Pelo> bloodytux,  often when you compile from source you need to intall the -dev package of the dependency as well
<pimuri> I know this isn't ubuntu specific, but...   how to start sshd at runlevel 2 without a "keyfile"? or how can I generate one? (I'm using damn small linux live cd)
<EnsignRedshirt> tritium: Right (but it's because I *do* forget that I find Synaptic easier--it has a nice big "Search" button :)
<guhhh> dexomsrc: did u typed "user_sub_token=$USER" exactly was i said?
<bloodytux> :(
<bts3685> LaNCeloT_RW: ooooh! kismet might be a better choice then
<rsaldanar> hola
<LaNCeloT_RW> bts3685, okey! thanks
<dexomsrc> =!
<rsaldanar> alguien habla spanish
<EnsignRedshirt> !es | rsaldanar
<ubotu> rsaldanar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bloodytux> just installing a couple of panel applets and it takes forever. just like the time i spent 5 days installing wine on mepis...
<dexomsrc> user sub token=$USER
<dexomsrc> guest username /ftp/$USER
<dexomsrc> guhhh: Those are my lines
<compilerwriter> ubotu languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compilerwriter> ping
<C_R_B> hi does ubuntu use firefox or iceweasel?
<guhhh> dexomsrc: without the "_" (underlines)?
<Pelo> bloodytux,  a quick trick , always look for a deb package before going for the source code
<tritium> C_R_B: firefox
<compilerwriter> firefox C_R_B
<C_R_B> tritium:  even in the newest one?
<dexomsrc> guhhh: Does this method still use PAM?  I generated a .db file at /etc/vsftpd_login.db
<cowbud> is there any advantage to running 64bit other than memory addresses?
<dexomsrc> guhhh: No double quotes, but no underlines either.
<tritium> C_R_B: yep
<compilerwriter> yes in the newest one c_r_b
<guhhh> dexomsrc: yes, as far as i know, yes it does...
<Pelo> cowbud, there are disadvantages to running  64 bit , no flash for one , and no java I think
<guhhh> dexomsrc: you couldnt start the vsftpd service because of a command line error?
<compilerwriter> !iceweasel
<ubotu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<dexomsrc> guhhh: Okay so I need those two lines in my main .conf, the .db file I generated from a text file with alternating lines of username and password (using db_load), and a file in /etc/pam.d/ too.
<guhhh> dexomsrc: you need the underlines...
<KiloHertz> mylo___: thank you so much I looked at your config file again and I GOT IT WORKING yaya I HAVE DUAL Monitors :)
<killown> hi
<KiloHertz> mylo__: thank you so much I looked at your config file again and I GOT IT WORKING yaya I HAVE DUAL Monitors :)
<killown> how I do to define gateway for ppp0 interface?
<Pelo> congrats KiloHertz  now stop yelling
<cowbud> pelo: and as far as performance?
<KiloHertz> sorry just excited :)
<iShock> OK, listen, when I try to boot GParted, I get a thing saying "Starting PC-DOS..." and then an A:\ prompt. Why? Help please. Should I have written the ISO file to the CD, or a DVD?
<Pelo> cowbud,  the general agreement seems to be that unless you have a specific reason to use 64 bit (like dev ) you are better off with x86
<BlackRayne> Why would Ubuntu HARD reboot after I choose my keyboard layout?
<BlackRayne> On the installer
<killown> please
<iShock> OK, listen, when I try to boot GParted, I get a thing saying "Starting PC-DOS..." and then an A:\ prompt. Why? Help please. Should I have written the ISO file to the CD, or a DVD?
<dexomsrc> guhhh: Okay now it says that the FTP server is "anonymous only" when I try to connect.
* Pelo wants to know why the colour balance stops working in all his video apps after a few videos 
<purpzey> I am looking to add something to my autoload modules, what dir should I be echo-ing to?....The instructions I am reading say /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6...I have no such directory.
<dexomsrc> guhhh: I mentioned that I don't want vsftpd to even look at system usernames so I have local_enable=NO in my .conf.
<cowbud> Pelo: I figured as much, is the main advantage to 64bit is that memory addresses?
<Pelo> dexomsrc,  it's an option you need to set in your ftp client
<dexomsrc> Does local_enable=NO disable virtual user logins as well?
<tritium> purpzey: /etc/modules file is where you want to list it
<cafuego> purpzey: just put the module name in ?etc/modules
<iShock> OK, listen, when I try to boot GParted, I get a thing saying "Starting PC-DOS..." and then an A:\ prompt. Why? Help please. Should I have written the ISO file to the CD, or a DVD?
<Pelo> cowbud,  I couldn'T realy say,  I was just relaying stuff I've seen ppl say in this channel
<shayan> Hey guys, does anyone know how to use THUNAR as the Default file manager in GNOME?
<cowbud> pelo ahh thanks for the info
<guhhh> dexomsrc: did u type: anonymous_enable=NO or just commented out the line?
<KevinOman> how do I set a password on a mysql database
<dfgas> has anyone installed unreal tournament on 7.04? i am having issues
<dexomsrc> guhhh: I want anonymous logins enabled.
<cafuego> KevinOman: 'mysqladmin password'
<dexomsrc> So I have anonymous_enable=YES
<cafuego> KevinOman: You set the password on a specific user with access rights to only that DB.
<cafuego> KevinOman: As mysql root user, 'grant all on database.* to user@hostname identified by 'password'; flush privileges;
<mylo__> KiloHertz: glad that i could help
<iShock> Anyone, please.....
* cafuego bungs the new google earth on the mirror
<iShock> OK, listen, when I try to boot GParted, I get a thing saying "Starting PC-DOS..." and then an A:\ prompt. Why? Help please. Should I have written the ISO file to the CD, or a DVD?
<dexomsrc> guhhh: I want anonymous logins and virtual users enabled.
<dexomsrc> But not system users
<BlackRayne> Why would Ubuntu HARD reboot after I choose my keyboard layout?
<CodeBlueCBH> hi how do i make my chan auto op me
<dexomsrc> guhhh: I also have the line 'anon_root=/ftp/anon/' in my .conf alonside 'guest_username=/ftp/$USER'  they have underlines too
<iShock> CodeBlueCBH: Try #tapthru
<guhhh> dexomsrc: hmmmm...
<guhhh> dexomsrc: did u tried the vsftpd.conf manpage?
<dexomsrc> Yup
<KiloHertz> Question does anyone know what other default driver besides VESA, and NV. That would work with a NVIDIA TNT2 RIVA 64. ?
<Kristen> Does anyone know if it is possible to install Ubuntu from files on the local HDD?
<iShock> OK, listen, when I try to boot GParted, I get a thing saying "Starting PC-DOS..." and then an A:\ prompt. Why? Help please. Should I have written the ISO file to the CD, or a DVD?
<iShock> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<KiloHertz> !repeat | iShock
<ubotu> iShock: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* iShock wonders....
<iShock> KiloHertz, are you an operator in here?
<cafuego> KiloHertz: none. the old proprietary might work, but it's not default.
<KiloHertz> !operator | iShock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about operator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gryph76> iShock: are you using the GParted live cd? or some other method?
<iShock> GParted Live CD
<KiloHertz> cafuego. See I have dual monitors and I have one on the NVIDIA driver and the other I need a driver for it but the nvidia driver is to new to work with that card. So I need a driver that will work with that but still allow me to get 1280x1024 besides vesa and nv.
<cafuego> KiloHertz: nvidia-legacy
<gryph76> and you burned it to CD then booted from the CD into the live fluxbox system? or didn't the cd boot?
<KiloHertz> cafuego, problem if I was to install the nvidia-legacy wouldn't that get rid of my current nvidia driver?
<iShock> IDK if the CD booted or not
<cafuego> KiloHertz: yup
<brylie> !edubuntu
<iShock> I know it's not booting Windows.
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<KiloHertz> See I need both drivers.
<random-baby> i need to free up some space from my ubuntu partition. what prog should i use?
<cafuego> KiloHertz: the joys of propietary software eh
<iShock> gryph76: Should the ISO be burned onto a CD-RW disk or a DVD?
<brylie> fdisk
<iShock> random-baby: If it works for you *Lol* GParted
<KiloHertz> lol yep cafuego, that is why I am trying to find another driver that will work with it. Either default or something.
<m1r_> how to remove splash screen ?
<random-baby> ok, thanks
<iShock> !gparted | random-baby
<ubotu> random-baby: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Foon> gryph76: if it's a CD image, a CD, if it's a DVD image, a DVD
<cafuego> KiloHertz: nvidia, nv, vesa. Those are your choices. Other drivers would require other hardware.
<iShock> Foon
<brylie> random-baby, do you have Ubuntu installed?
<KiloHertz> okay, cafuego thx for your help.
<Foon> ?
<gryph76> iShock: if you got the iso from here: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828 you should be able to burn it to a regular CD
<iShock> (22:27:55) (random-baby) i need to free up some space from my ubuntu partition. what prog should i use?
<KiloHertz> Okay that ubuntu splash at the beginning when you boot up. Does anyone know how to get that to go to text mode?
<dexomsrc> guhhh: Which reminds me... do I have to do anything else to PAM to make it work with vsftpd besides generate the .db file and put a text file in /etc/pam.d/ with the following contents:
<dexomsrc> auth required /lib/security/pam_userdb.so db=/etc/vsftpd_login
<dexomsrc> account required /lib/security/pam_userdb.so db=/etc/vsftpd_login
<cafuego> KiloHertz: Yah. Remove 'splash' from the boot args in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<brylie> iShock, perhaps he wants to create an Ubuntu partition
<KiloHertz> okay thx again :)
<brylie> he/she
<noiesmo> m1r, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.1st and remove quiet splash from kernel line to have no splash
<iShock> brylie: from my ubuntu partition
<cafuego> KiloHertz: if you want kernel log spammager, also remove 'quiet'
<Foon> iShock: oh, I just saw. heh
<jughead> I need help with my computer.  I run Kubuntu 7.04 (Ubuntu then I installed kubuntu-desktop), and the system hangs when I try to shut down or restart.  The kubuntu splash appears and it shows the progress bar, but after that I get a blank screen except for a blinking cursor in the upper left.
<iShock> gryph76, my CD is an HP cd that
<KiloHertz> okay  :)
<dexomsrc> guhhh: the VIRTUAL_USERS readme for vsftpd mentions a pam_service_name needing to correspond with the filename in /etc/pam.d/  like the service name is blah so the file needs to be /etc/pam.d/blah
<dexomsrc> But how do I configure the pam_service_name?
<iShock> gryph76, my CD is an HP cd thats doing odd things....It's a weird CD
<iShock> !iso > iShock
<iShock> That wasn't much
<iShock> Anywho...
<brylie> can Ubotu send messages to other chanels?
<iShock> I do not think so
<guhhh> dexomsrc: is guest_enable=YES ?
<cafuego> brylie: No, that would leave it wide open to spam abuse
<iShock> !burning > #Kxuk
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<brylie> that would be cool.. but Ubotu can private message people right?
<iShock> Yes
<iShock> brylie: !command > NICK
<cafuego> !ubotu > brylie
<guhhh> dexomsrc: also try listen=YES :)
<Plutoprime> hi, is there someway to restore GRUB on a software RAID setup "After" installing windows???  I know how to do it on a non raid linux setup but with linux partitions marked as raid it seems like i can't mount them
<iShock> !grub | Plutoprime
<ubotu> Plutoprime: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<brylie> !ubotu > SurfinKid
<Plutoprime> that guide wont help....
<brylie> !ubotu > SurfnKid
<iShock> Why not?
<SurfnKid> wth
<SurfnKid> oh lol
<Plutoprime> because it doesn't explain restoring grub if linux is installed in software raid
<dexomsrc> guhhh: LISTEN=YES and guest_username wasn't in my .conf so I added it and set it to yes.... now I connect and get this error:
<cafuego> Plutoprime: Boot the installer, assemble the raid array manually, mount it, chroot, install grub.
<dexomsrc> esponse:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'guest_username':/ftp/$USER
* iShock gins.
<cafuego> dexomsrc: Just use guest_username=ftp
<iShock> Wait....*gins*...WTF?
<cafuego> dexomsrc: it wants a *username* not a directory
<Plutoprime> cafuego: you mean run the text install?? what do you exactly mean by "assemble"
<cafuego> Plutoprime: assemble = 'mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1' etc...
<Plutoprime> I have 4 sata drives, sda-sdd
<Plutoprime> sda is windows
<guhhh> dexomsrc: do you want that each user has its own folder? like user "abcd" /home/virtual/abcd ?
<Plutoprime> sdb-c are linux
<dexomsrc> guhhh: Yes
<cafuego> Plutoprime: and they contain raid autostart partitions right?
<Plutoprime> boot is set as raid 1
<Plutoprime> 100 MB
<Plutoprime> and then the rest of the drives is raid 5
<iShock> What the...
<cafuego> Plutoprime: Ok, so you can manually assemble md0 and md1 using mdadm.
<Plutoprime> raid 1 boot partition between sdb1, sdc1, sdd1
<Plutoprime> ok
<cafuego> Plutoprime: once that's done, simply mount, chroot, run grub.
<Plutoprime> thanks
<iShock> SONOFABITCH I WILL NOT delete this partition, create a new one, then install windows, then install grub again...
<Plutoprime> let me give it a shot
<cafuego> !ohmy | iShock
<ubotu> iShock: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<iShock> Excuse my above outburst please.
<guhhh> dexomsrc: try it -> guest_username=$USER and user_sub_token=/home/virtual/$USER
<iShock> This is very irritatiing that GParted is FAILING TO WORK,
<gryph76> iShock: get the latest version of GParted from http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828
<MacLinuxMaster> Hi friends
<La> I need help installing TOR
<La> :/
<cafuego> iShock: Just run it off an ubuntu licvecd
<dexomsrc> guhhh: "Response:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'guest_username':$USER"
<MacLinuxMaster> I having problems with serial ports...
<iShock> cafuego: I tried. I need to resize an NTFS, and it's not working
<cafuego> iShock: Make sure all partitions are UNmounted (including swap)
<iShock> cafuego, how?
<gryph76> iShock: burn it to a cd then boot from that cd  - it should be able to resize ntfs partitions
<regjava> Is there any way to install ubuntu from a iso file?
<atarax> hi, i can't figure out how to change my build architecture...
<cafuego> iShock: If they shows up as volumes on the desktop, right click 'em and unmount 'em.
<iShock> gryph76: I've been saying all dang night...The cs isn't booting right.
<MacLinuxMaster> How can I debug it to find the problem ? My serial ports are very slow after I update to linux 2.6.12 and up
<iShock> cafuego, I shut down computer, insert disk, try and boot it...Shouldn't they be unmounted?
<regjava> does it take a while to begin instzllation in ubuntu?
<iShock> Errrr
<gryph76> iShock: sorry, I thought you said it was a HP cd, not a gparted cd
<atarax> i'm trying to convert a rpm with alien, and it says "current build architecture powerpc does not appear in package's list (ppc64)", but i'm using ppc64.
<MacLinuxMaster> 2.6.10 is all ok
<iShock> gryph76L I burned GParted onto a HP cd
<n2diy_> MacLinuxMaster: check out setserial and minicom
<cafuego> iShock: On the gparted cd? maybe, I've not used it... no idea.
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy_: How ?
<moloto1> when are my scripts in cron.daily run? what time of day?
<gryph76> iShock: my bad, sorry... try re-burning gparted onto some other cd? :o)
<cafuego> moloto1: 6:26 am
<iShock> Oh, crap. I make no sense to myself some times.
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes, im trying to configure kismet, any knows what should i set on source line?
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy_: setserial don't show much output
<guhhh> dexomsrc: well, it seems that you have to specify an user... like "virtual" or something
<LaNCeloT_RW> source=wlan0  ????
<moloto1> thanks cauego
<n2diy_> MacLinuxMaster: open a terminal, and use them as commands.
<iShock> gryph76: I tried erasing my old gparted cd that it won't read, but it says it's not RW
<guhhh> dexomsrc: maybe it will help you http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/openbsd/2005-12/0755.html
<regjava> Is there any way so that i can install ubuntu from windows?
<purpzey> I'm try to ./configure a package and it is returning "gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found" Can someone tell me how i might fix this?
<purpzey> regjava: You can run the livecd.
<PhantasyHawk> Can someone tell me real quick what an unsafe temperature (In Celsius) for a laptop CPU is?
* Pelo wonders why he always needs to beg when he needs help 
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy_: ok, I have a ssh line with antother box over this serial port
<moloto1> cafuego: what log file would i check to ensure they ran correctly? (or would i have to work that into the script itself?)
<cafuego> purpzey: grab the appropriate -dev package.
<Newbish> Can someone help me with an SDL problem? I run my program and it says "SDL_Init Failed: No available video device
<atarax> PhantasyHawk: the temperature at which it turns itself off
<cafuego> moloto1: if they didn't run correctly, root will have received an email.
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy_: But I simply don't find the culpirit
<theatrus> regjava: run them side by side requires something like vmware, ubuntu is a full operating system
<cafuego> moloto1: (which probably got forarded to the first user added to the system)
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy_: For the slowlyness
<regjava> the
<theatrus> PhantasyHawk: probably something like 60-70c
<purpzey> cafuego: I'm moderately new to all this I have almost no idea what that means....I am just trying to get the brightness controls going on my laptop...And need XOSD, so I can the install fsfn
<regjava> theatrus: what abt installing from an iso?
<moloto1> cafuego: thanks
* Newbish says: METHINKS I GOT A PROBLEM
<PhantasyHawk> atarax, theatrus:  Thanks, Ive just been reading about 5 degrees warmer since I dual booted and ive been worried about melting.  I appreciate the help
<cafuego> purpzey: the panel brightness applet doesn't work?
<n2diy_> MacLinuxMaster: can you check the comm port settings with minicom?
<mylo__> regjava:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<theatrus> regjava: burn it to a cd, reboot, tell computer to boot from cd :)
<iShock> cafuego: I insert the UBUNTU LIVECD, shut down my computer totally, then boot off the Live cd for UBUNTU. Shouldn't they be unmounted?
<purpzey> cafuego: Where is this applet?
<iShock> BRB, trying something
<regjava> My Installation from CD is tgaking a while to start, so it looks like the CD is corupted
<cafuego> Newbish: Just hit 'CAPS LOCK' again and the problem is solved.
<theatrus> PhantasyHawk: wouldn't worry too much about it, all modern CPUs throttle when they get too hot
<Pelo> Newbish,  what is the problem you think you are having ?
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy_: I will try, thanks
<cafuego> purpzey: Right click the panel, choose "Add to panel.."
<Newbish> I run my C++/SDL program and it says "SDL_Init Failed: No available video device
<Newbish> Pelo: I run my C++/SDL program and it says "SDL_Init Failed: No available video device
<cafuego> purpzey: There's an lcd brightness thing in there.
<__mikem> !repeat Newbish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat newbish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<__mikem> !repeat | Newbish
<ubotu> Newbish: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<__mikem> stupid bot
<n2diy_> MacLinuxMaster: You may have to install it, my box doesn't have setserial or minicom installed.
<guhhh> dexomsrc: this one surelly will help you, but its quite the same i told you :)
<Newbish> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<guhhh> dexomsrc: http://howto.gumph.org/content/setup-virtual-users-and-directories-in-vsftpd/
<Pelo> Newbish,  check what ever conf files that prog use and check what video device it is looking for,  then figure out what video device you are using and make the appropriate edit
<gryph76> iShock: I'd guess its either a dead cd, or a faulty gparted iso. both just happen sometimes. I'd say get a new cd and re-download the iso then try again - or try getting that Ubuntu Live cd working. Sorry I can't be much help beyond that.
<purpzey> cafuego: That applet doesn't do anything....I mean, the slider works, but beyond that
<cafuego> purpzey: hmm
<MacLinuxMaster> Bye, I will return back in 2 minutes...
<purpzey> cafuego: I found a thread on the forums that deal with this issue....Specifically for this make, I just can't seem to get the packages installed and configured
<guhhh> dexomsrc: you will need to enable the local users, i guess
<cafuego> purpzey: you'll need libgtk2.somethingorother-dev I imagine.
<dexomsrc> guhhh: Erg... so it's not possible with vsftpd to allow ONLY virtual users and anonymous logins?
<purpzey> cafuego: sudo apt get libgtk2. ? Or how can I find out what package I need/
<guhhh> dexomsrc: try enabling local and then make them banned :)
<cafuego> purpzey: 'apt-cache search gtk2' or search in synaptic.
<guhhh> dexomsrc: it seems so :(
<guhhh> dexomsrc: it will help you -> http://howto.gumph.org/content/setup-virtual-users-and-directories-in-vsftpd/
<rolnyzx> does anybody here have problems with flash and firefox?
<n2diy_> rolnyzx: yes!!!
<rolnyzx> i don't know why, but my firefox crashes a lot when I load flash stuff
<Plutoprime> cafuego! I got both raid1 and raid 5 partitions to mount
<purpzey> cafuego: libgtk2.0-dev sound about right?
<Plutoprime> now what did you mean by chroot and grub? are those in the guide?
<Plutoprime> i guess i'll rtfa
<cafuego> purpzey: does indeed
<Plutoprime> rtfm*
<rolnyzx> also, flash overlaps javascript
<rolnyzx> does anybody know a solution for that?
<purpzey> cafuego: so sudo apt-get libgtk2.0-dev ...Then beyond that do I need to compile it or anything?
<jHale> 'ello...
<cafuego> purpzey: No, that will fix the ./configure problem you posted earlier.
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy_: Hi, I'm apt-getting minicom
<purpzey> cafuego
<n2diy_> rolnyzx: The last time I tried installing the plug ins for Dapper, I wiped out my hard drive. I had to do a bare metal recovery, which I wasn't backed up for.
<purpzey> cafuego: great thankd
<purpzey> s
<cafuego> purpzey: For any other ./configure issues, rinse & repeat ;-)
<jHale> anyone have any experience getting vpnc working with firestarter?
<n2diy_> MacLinuxMaster: Cool, that is a better tool then setserial, IIRC.
<jHale> Or a better firewall than firestarter?
<iShock> cafuego: How can I tell if my partitions are UNmounted?
<FurryNemesis> splat?
<Pelo> jHale,   firestarter is not a firewall, it's just a gui frontend for iptables, which is just the userspace for netfilter, the actual firewall
<Plutoprime> cafuego: the guide is not very clear... i see 4 different methods
<johnficca1> how do you open multiple programs in a shell script?
<jHale> I'm aware of that... Just hoping to find some easy method to configure iptables that takes vpnc into consideration...
<Plutoprime> do I do a grub-install to the windows drive mbr?
<Pelo> johnficca1,  just list them one per line
<rolnyzx> $program1 &
<Plutoprime> or to the /boot raid1 array?
<rolnyzx> that opens a program in the background johnficca1
<iShock> How can I tell if my partitions are UNMOUNTED?
<johnficca1> thanks
<Pelo> jHale,   do a search in synaptic for iptables, it should bring up all the frontends available
<andruk> whats the command to add a user to the sudoers group?
<Pelo> iShock,  easy you can'T access them
<purpzey> cafuego: I think I am just being stupid somehow...I am running "sudo apt-get libgtk2.0-dev" and being returned "Invalid Operation libgtk2.0-dev"
<iShock> Pelo
<iShock> I got a Windows partition, I'm on Live CD...I wanna make sure it's unmouted....How?
<jHale> Yah... Good call... I've been there and installed fwbuilder... But that's a little steep at the moment...
<Pelo> purpzey,  you  sudo apt-get install ....
<jHale> I'll check some others out...
<andruk> purpzey: try" sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev"
<purpzey> pelo: thanks...knew I was missing something.
<rolnyzx> if your program is open already <ctrl>+z stops the program. Then you can do a $bg to put it to background of $fg to bring it back to foreground johnficca1
<Pelo> iShock,  open the gnome partition manager   click the partition and unmount
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy: ok now I'm in kernel 2.6.10, so my ports are ok, I will reboot and do some tests with minicom and ssh, see you later
<andruk> anybody know the command to add a user to the sudoers group?
<iShock> It's in Gray
<Pelo> andruk,  man users
<n2diy> MacLinuxMaster: GL
<Pelo> iShock,   if there is an icon on the desktop,  rightclick , unmount
<iShock> The following operation could not be applied to disk:
<iShock> Resize /dev/sda1 from 55.89 GiB to 24.59 GiB
<Pelo> try sudo unmount /dev/sda1
<andruk> Pelo: that didn't help me much...just told me about users.  i know about users, i just cant remember the command to add users to the sudoers group
<iShock> sudo: unmount: command not found
<Pelo> andruk, usualy at the bottom of a manpage you have a list of related manpages
<n2diy> iShock: the command is umount.
<Pelo> andruk,  if you are using gnome ,   system > admin > users
<iShock> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<cafuego> andruk: 'sudo adduser <user> admin'
<Pelo> iShock,  so it is not mounted,   the problem maybe that you are rezising to too small a size,  make it a bit bigger
<iShock> check filesystem on /dev/sda1 for errors and (if possible) fix them
<andruk> cafuego: thanks.  Pelo: im setting up a server, thats why i wanted the command
<DanaG> My system seems really unresponsive sometimes.
<iShock> How much do I need abouts for Ubuntu?
<Pelo> iShock,  boot windows , and scandisk and also defrag a few times
<DanaG> For example, I'll try to run gnome-terminal, and it'll sit around doing nothing before finally opening 1 minute later.
<cafuego> iShock: Maybe I should suggest you use google and seartch for a torrent called hirams ultimate boot cd, which may contain utilities that might be of use to you.
<DanaG> The same is true with login and Nautilus.
<Pelo> iShock,   about  5 gig for / (mine is 2.8)  2 gig for swap , and what ever youwant for /home
<iShock> scandisk and defrag *Barfs* andwho, Pelo: Could it be the NTFS from Vista thats the problem?
<Pelo> iShock,  that could very well be it, vista doesn't play well with others
<DanaG> Or if Beryl crashes and I select to reload it, it sits around doing nothing for 30 seconds or so, and then reloads TWICE because I got impatient and selected "reload" again.
<iShock> DAMN
<iShock> Ignore that :O
<iShock> Anywho, oh, why wouldn't my XP install work :(
<Pelo> iShock,  if there isa partition manager in vista  resize from there
<DanaG> Vista does have a realtime resizer -- even for the system volume.
<DanaG> Right-click "my computer" and select Manage.
<iShock> Pelo: It says you can't resize the one you're using...
<cafuego> iShock: Maybe I should suggest you use google and seartch for a torrent called hirams ultimate boot cd, which may contain utilities that might be of use to you.
<Pelo> iShock, I wouldn't know , I've only seen pictures of vista
<iShock> cafuego: I can't torrent, my internet dies.
<DanaG> There are direct downloads, too.
<cafuego> well piffle
<iShock> DanaG: Would I be able to resize it while I'm using it?
<DanaG> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com
<nibsa1242b_> how do I see my trash?
<FurryNemesis> open the wastebasket
<DanaG> Vista may let you resize NTFS on the fly; I remember seeing that ffeature.  I haven't booted Vista in about a week.
<cafuego> nibsa1242b_: click the trash icon
<Pelo> nibsa1242b,  bottom taskbar, to the fight
<Pelo> right
<nibsa1242b_> cafuego: if I had one, I'd do that. I don't.
<iShock> cafuego: How would that be of use to me?
<Pelo> nibsa1242b,  or browse your way to  /home/user/.Trash
<nibsa1242b_> Pelo: thanks
<cafuego> iShock: It contains a whole array of partition management tools.
<alex_ubuntu> hello ubuntu members
<iShock> Ok
<DanaG> Oh, the odd thing about my slowness: it's NOT an old computer.  Core Duo 1.83GHz, 1GB of RAM.  About the slowest component would be the 5400RPM hard drive.
<iShock> I'll try to fly-resize Ubuntu
<maja> is there any way to stop raid form loading during boot ?
<Pelo> hello alex_ubuntu
<maja> i have tried raid=noautodetect to no joy
<iShock> DanaG: Tell me that link when I come back...I'll be on Vista Home Basic then
<maja> i don't think grub likes that command
<chrisjs169> Wow...been a long time since I've used ircII - i'm trying to get GRUB to select /home, which is /dev/sda2.  should i use (hd0,2) or (hd0,3) to select it?
<gryph76> iShock: this might be of some interest to you - specifically about resizing Vista
<alex_ubuntu> i had a question for wineHQ. Does anybody know it well?
<gryph76> iShock: http://gparted.free.fr/screenshots/VISTA/Howto_move_VISTA.html
<Pelo> maja,  try asking in #grub
<DanaG> Ultimate Boot CD is a different utility.
<chrisjs169> Pelo - guess I should ask in #grub too then :P
<DanaG> For example, if your partition table ever breaks, TestDisk can save you once you figure out the interface.
<nibsa1242b_> Any way I can recover a file I just accidentally del if its not in my .Trash?
<DanaG> Inbound IN=tap0 OUT= MAC= SRC=10.1.1.1 DST=10.1.1.255 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=32773 DPT=137 LEN=58
<DanaG> My dmesg is filled with these messages.
<maja> chrisjs169: i would think 2
<nibsa1242b_> And how to I figure out how to force my trash to keep large files? (at least for a little bit)
<chrisjs169> maja - kinda thought so - thanks
<maja> Pelo:  but what about unloading the module ?
<Pelo> chrisjs169, no I thnk you need to edit your fstab if you are doing what I think you are doing
<Pelo> maja,  I don't know
<n2diy> nibsa1242b: I doubt it, linux is effecient at deleting stuff.
<sledz41> Hey, I've got 2 network cards (Home Lan, the other Internet), I want to run them at the same time instead of switching. Is there a way?
<moloto1> nibsa1242b your best bet is a file recovery app
<Pelo> chrisjs169,  you want your /home folder to be on a seperate partition ?
<maja> chrisjs169: Pelo is more right, home is mounted in fstab not grub
<iShock> DANG
* iShock cries. He can't move it.
* Pelo grabs iShock  and washes his mout out with saop 
<DanaG> Moving seems to be way harder than resizing.
<iShock> DanaG: How did you say to try and resize on the fly?
<DanaG> Mmm, water + electricity.
<iShock> Pelo, why do that?
<chrisjs169> Pelo/maja, /home is on another partition, but I think my cd drive just got killed, and i'm trying to reinstall ubuntu, but the only partition that I can use is /home
<DanaG> Disk Management.
<iShock> Ok
<iShock> LOL Danag
<n2diy> sledz41: Are both cards installed? What does ifconfig tell you?
<maja> chrisjs169: sounds like your having problems
<Electricity> (03:09:17 AM) NickServ: (notice) Password accepted - you are now recognized
<nibsa1242b_> moloto1 care to recommend one? I accidentally hit the delete key twice and lost my Qemu image of a WinXP install, I'd rather not spend 4 hours installing it again, as I rarely use it, but need it for business purposes.
<quio> I am a newb and have been reading up on ndiswrapper.  I am trying to install it but do not know the commands from a terminal to install.  I have the file unzipped.  Can someone guide me to a place where I could get the terminal command line to install this in ubuntu?
<maja> so you want to wipe sda2 and install your os into it ?
<Pelo> chrisjs169,  you'll end up overwriting your home folder if hyou do that
<Pelo> Electricity,  I no longer take pms, please talk to me in channel
<chrisjs169> Pelo, I already wiped /home (i made a backup and uploaded it to another server)
<maja> chrisjs169: might as well redo the  enteir drive
<DanaG> I tried Gutsy for a day, after making a backup; I then decided to go back to the backup after about two days.
<Pelo> chrisjs169, then just install ubuntu and grub till install itself when you install and add the correct partition to boot from
<geokeratz> hello
<Pelo> hello geokeratz
<chrisjs169> Pelo - I'm trying to do a hard drive based install, without a CD, as I (think) I may have killed my CD drive, so I'm just looking for a way to verify that /home is the second partition
<dthomasdigital> Hey all
<mistone> how do I upgrade ubuntu server 6.06 to 7.04 ?
<stiki> hi, I want to try compiz on nvidia and I was trying to follow a howto from the forum but I got stuck.  I seem to not have a System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager or a System->Preferences->Desktop Effects in my menu.  Any ideas whats wrong?
<geokeratz> hi dthomasdigital
<nibsa1242b_> can anyone recommend a good file undel tool?
<n2diy> ! upgrade | mistone
<ubotu> mistone: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Zoffix> Hi, when I try to play a movie in `mplayer` everything works fine EXCEPT when I go into "Fullscreen" mode the movie doesn't resize. Did anybody ever have this before?
<Broccoly_> nibsa1242b: there is no undelete in ext3
<nibsa1242b_> mistone note that you'd have to goto 6.10 first, and then from 6.10 to 7.04
<chrisjs169> Pelo/maja - So basically i'm just looking for a way to confirm that /home is the second parition
* geokeratz is living in Greece and it's 06:15 am here.
<Pelo> chrisjs169, ok this is what I think you need to know then  (hd0,0)  means  hdA,B where A is the hdd and B is the partition,  the numbering starts with 0 ,  so /dev/sdb3) would translate as   hd1,2
<nibsa1242b_> Broccoly_: ok, then any idea how I tell my .Trash to keep large files so I don't loose another large file?
<chrisjs169> Pelo - ok, I think I got it
<Broccoly_> nibsa1242b_:  You mean it deletes files which are too big for trash?
<mistone> nibsa1242b_ thanks... but how do I upgrade the server from 6.06 to 6.10 it just says for desktop
* Pelo wishes he'd have someone like Pelo to help him, he's realy awesome
<DanaG> Any idea where the laggyness would be coming from?
<chrisjs169> Pelo, I think I got it =)  Thanks
<downstairs> how can I compile simple C++ code on Ubuntu? (gcc, g++ ?)
<chrisjs169> downstairs - compile a compiler?
<cafuego> downstairs: install gcc and make
<Pelo> DanaG, no realy way to tell,  disable the candy that would probably help,  check yoursystem monitor to seewhat eats up your resources
<cdubya> downstairs, g++
<cafuego> downstairs: ie: `build-essential'.
<nibsa1242b_> Broccoly_: I think that is what happened. I had a 6GB file (its my Qemu image of WinXP) I accidentally pressed delete twice, and now I can't find the file anywhere. It didn't goto .Trash it just *poof* into thin air.
<DanaG> The odd thing is that it's not my CPU being eaten, either.
<Zoffix> !build > downstairs
<DanaG> It's more like somehow processes are taking ridiculous amounts of time to spawn.
<crimsun> DanaG: perhaps a scheduler quirk.
<crimsun> DanaG: is this reproducible on -386 instead of -generic?
<DanaG> Hmm, my kernel has scheduler set to Anticipatory by default.  I'll try changing it.
<tilkz> hi guys im having a small problem. i cannot connect to my website from any computer in my house.  when i set the website to internal ip  i can then acess but no one else can, why cant i connect to my ip>>???
<n2diy> DanaG: check out the man page for nice
<DanaG> It's actually a custom kernel, so bug reports wouldn't be relevant.
<DanaG> Where in sysfs is the scheduler set?
<Pelo> DanaG, if you bult a custom kernel chances are you know more about linux then 90% of the ppl in this channel
<nibsa1242b_> Broccoly_: that or its putting it in a different Trash and I don't know where that would be. The file was at /media/sda3/
<Broccoly_> nibsa1242b_: well you should not press delete twice on files you want to keep heh
<downstairs> alright thanks guys
<Broccoly_> nibsa1242b_: do a search on the whole file system for the file
<nibsa1242b_> Broccoly_: I know that now. I think its still there bc I tried to unmount, and it asked me if I wanted to empty the Trash. I have no idea where the Trash is for my /media/sda3
<purpzey> I am trying to overwrite my powernowd and power.sh in order to get my laptop to change brightness with AC plugged in, what is the safest way to overwrite the files, but still protecting myself in case something goes wrong?
<rolnyzx> tilkz, you can access your webpage via web. There are some websites that show yours
<Zoffix> Hi, when I try to play a movie in `mplayer` everything works fine EXCEPT when I go into "Fullscreen" mode the movie doesn't resize. Did anybody ever have this before?
<nibsa1242b_> Broccoly_: stupid GUI, from now on I del with rm or rmdir from the command line only, at least that way I can't del the wrong file if I'm typing it out.
<Pelo> Zoffix, it happend to me once it think it's just someting about that particular movie,  or try asking in #mplayer
<tilkz> rolynx: jion this site
<crimsun> DanaG: not the i/o scheduler.
<GomoX> Hey
<GomoX> Here's a question
<tilkz> rolnyx: come to other channel
<Zoffix> Pelo, no, any movie is like that. And thanks, I'll try
<GomoX> Does the regular ubuntu installer also work as a live cd?
<mantice> How do I install drivers for my tv capture card.
<crimsun> DanaG: I recommend you use 2.6.20-15 with systemtap to narrow down the culprit.  The example scripts in /usr/share/doc/systemtap/examples/ will help.
<Broccoly_> nibsa1242b_: try a find still, maybe its sitting somewhere
<Pelo> GomoX,  the regular installer is the live cd
<tilkz> rolnyzx: come to #sma
<tilkz> i mean #sam
<GomoX> great
<cafuego> nibsa1242b_: wanna bet/ ;-)
<n2diy> nibsa1242b: that is a bad assumption, google for rm and aliases
<DanaG> Do I need to install the -debug packages?
<DanaG> I'll first try booting the generic kernel as-is.
<GomoX> 2nd question, does the live cd include tools like mkraid or mdadm so that I can setup a software raid and install to it later?
<cafuego> nibsa1242b_: Enough people have accidentally run 'rm -f /' <heh>
<tilkz> rolnyzx: come to #sam
<mantice> can some one help me tv time says Cannot open capture device, Yet I was using it last night....
<cafuego> GomoX: The installer allows you to configure mdraid, yes.
<cdubya> heh....
<darklard> Okay I've now installed the 32 bit 7.04 version over the 64bit and this solved my video issues however I am still running this laptop a little hotter than normal and I still get no sound any suggestions?
<cafuego> GomoX: You can also bolt on raid later (I did)
<GomoX> cafuego: even the plain one? someone else said that I needed to use the plain vanilla debian-installer included in the alternate installer
<crimsun> DanaG: you will need to install linux-image-debug-2.6.20-15-foo , and you'll need to symlink /boot/vmlinux-2.6.20-15-foo to /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-foo/vmlinux
<nibsa1242b_> cafuego: n2diy: yeah, I know that would probably actually be dumb. I was just expressing my frustration. I just don't understand why I don't know where the file went into trash. I'm sure its some where.
<wir3> does anyone know how to install ksmoothdock?
<Pelo> darklard,  for the heat check the cpufreq bit in here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<cafuego> GomoX: I've not used the plain one (too slow) so I dunno... the `alternate' certainly does.
<DanaG> 'foo' will be 'generic', in my case.
<Pelo> !sound > darklard  and see the msg from ubotu
<mantice> Can any one help me out with my tv capture card ? is there a command to detect all hardware ?
<DanaG> My boot is a separate partition; should  I copy instead?
<n2diy> nibsa1242b: as I mentioned before, linux is effecient at deleting files.
<ircusr> wow
<ircusr> its quiet here
<Pelo> mantice,  your best bet is to look in the forum for instructions
<Pijiu> Anyone got XboxLive working with Ubuntu, would love some help setting it up.
<ircusr> xbox live and ubuntu dont mix
<nibsa1242b_> n2diy I get that, but I know that there has to be something in trash somewhere, because when I went to unmount it, it asked me if I wanted to empty the trash, but I can't see any trash
<mistone> ircusr: on 360 it works for me
<wir3> ps2 and ps3 can mix with ubuntu!
<GomoX> i liked not using a text based installer for a change
<GomoX> i'm switching from debian
<mistone> I just share the connection and it works
<GomoX> but hey i'll just get the alternate image
<tilkz> roylnx i have one more question, d oyou knw anythign about vpn im having a vpn problem too
<mistone> its pretty easy to setup
<GomoX> thanks for the help
<n2diy> nibsa1242b: did you tell it to empty the trash? If you did, it is gone.
<Pelo> nibsa1242b, that particular trash would have been in that device, it might be hidden  crtl_h to see it
<linuxnooblah> can anyone link me to how to install wine+7.04
<iShock> DanaG
<ircusr> is xbox live a pay service where you pay to play games over the internet?
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  enalbe all the repos in synaptic then search for wine and install
<nibsa1242b_> n2diy: nm I found it, it just didn't want to display in Nautilus even with show hidden files on
<KiloHertz> How do I get something so when I close the terminal the program will not close to. Like if I type xmms then close the terminal I want it to stay open.
<solidunit> anyone know how to get rid of xv tearing when using beryl and latest nvidia drivers ?
<n2diy> nibsa1242b: cool, are you familiar with the locate command, that is  a good way to find stuff Nautilus won't.
<linuxnooblah> ugh :S
<iShock> DanaG
<Pelo> KiloHertz, alt f2,
<KiloHertz> what is alt f2 suppose to do?
<Pelo> KiloHertz,  try it
<nibsa1242b_> Pelo: it didn't show with ctrl-h, but I found it with an ls -a
<KevinOman> when setting a password fo mysql, is it setting a password for the database or mysql?
<KiloHertz> 3q
<don_> hiya
<Broccoly_> n2diy: why is locate better than find? :)
<Pelo> nibsa1242b, crtl_h is for nautilus, I didn'T know you were doing cli
<tilkz> anyone good with vpn i need help with a vpn setup
<n2diy> Broccoly_: I don't know, I learned about locate first!? :)
<DanaG> Oh, did somebody beep me?
<nibsa1242b_> n2diy: I've used it before, but I could use my memory refreshed.
<ircleuser> Um, hi room... I think I may have messed up... I tried to add myself to the vboxusers group so that I could use VirtualBox, but in doing so, I took myself out of all other groups, now I can't use sudo or do anythign administrative... how do I fix this?
<Broccoly_> n2diy: well uhh you know locate uses an index right? not actually looks what files are on the drive?:)
<tilkz> ok i have my pptp vpn server setup, i have this windows computer w/ shared folders.  I want people that connect to the vpn to be able to acess this computer and its shared folders.  What do i have to do to set this up in the vpn.  Also some peoeple say they loose all internet connection, what do i do about that. I dont when i use vpn, but other peopel say they do
<nibsa1242b_> Pelo: I was using nautilus, but it wouldn't show it even with show hidden (ctrl-h) on.
<linuxnooblah> pelo: im a nooblah i dont know how to do that
<don_> when i set up the new beta ubuntu  it never asked for a root password   now i can't download an rpm file on the internet because I can't get in a   su
<pimuri> have you ever had homicidal thoughts about a computer of yours? :>
<iShock> DanaG
<n2diy> Broccoly_: I think so, that is why I usually run updatedb before locate?
<nibsa1242b_> pimuri nope I love all my computers
<Pelo> linuxboy,  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager ,  menu  > categories > repositories : check all the boxes in the first tab,  click ok ,  relaod ,  search : wine  , right click install
<mon^rch> don_: try sudo passwd root
<Broccoly_> n2diy: well find isn't difficult "find / -name myfilename.txt
<linuxnooblah> pelo: its that easy?
<mon^rch> don_: it'll give you su
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, do not doubt me
<KiloHertz> Who was asking about TEARING ubuntu beryl?
<pimuri> well I'm losing my love ;)
<pimuri> hehe
<solidunit> KiloHertz: me!
* iShock cries for pimuri
<cinmachina> Hello everyone!
<iShock> DANAG?
<solidunit> KiloHertz: specifically tearing in mplayer. dont care about tearing for anything else
<KiloHertz> okay
<r33ddl3r> hello
<iShock> DanaG: Are you alive?
<DanaG> I'm here now.
<iShock> Oh
<iShock> Figures
<deCon> i'm trying to install a printer via some rpm files...how do i unpack or install them?
<iShock> Well, I wanted to say thanks
<r33ddl3r> anyone here w/LightScribe?
<n2diy> Broccoly_: Roger that, locate does pattern matching, so I don't need to know pathnames, and exstensions, but that can be a PITA too.
<r33ddl3r> deCon, get 'alien'
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, it's even eaiser then that but you would have to have all the repositories enabled first
<DanaG> Oh, did Vista's resizer work?
<r33ddl3r> deCon, 'apt-get update && apt-get install alien'
<echosa> anyone know how I can get myself back into the admin group (and every other default group for that matter)?
<KiloHertz> one sec solidunit k
<solidunit> word
<pimuri> iShock,  thanks :>
<DanaG> It's an "about **** time" thing for Microsoft to have implemented.
<iShock> Well, Since i'm about 60% installed now, I'd say yes :D
<Broccoly_> n2diy: find accepts wild cards too :-)    find / -name *part*
<iShock> LMAO...
<linuxnooblah> pelo: ok i try brb
<pimuri> ok . going to bed. good night .. or morning (oh alread 5:30 am.. hooray)
<Pelo> deCon,   ded or source is always better then rpm for ubuntu
<r33ddl3r> echosa: "/usr/bin/usermod -G secondary,groups,here yourusername"
<Karark|away> i cannot get my radeon 9600se to work right, get a black screen after rebooting with restricted driver
<iShock> Once I get Linux installed, how do I choose which OS to boot?
<deCon> Pelo: they only had rpm
<purpzey> iShock: Grub will give you a choice
<r33ddl3r> anyone here owns HP840 lightscribe dvd burner?
<cinmachina> So there are 1135 users in this channel?
<Pelo> iShock,  you'll get a boot loader,  called grub but it does not play well with vista,  so you may have to do some tweeking
<echosa> r33ddl3r: can you tell me what the feisty fawn default groups are? I looked for a list online, but couldn't find one
<cinmachina> Is that correct?
<rolnyzx> Karark|away, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rolnyzx> Karark|away, with sudo
<Karark|away> rolnyzx, i did
<n2diy> Broccoly_: Roger that, but you don't need to use wildcards with locate, anything that hold the text you enter is displayed. And that is where it can be a real PITA, if something has the in, you get tons of stuff listed.
<Karark|away> rolnyzx, chose fglrx
<KiloHertz> hey solidunit in your Section "Device" for your video card. Add this line in:  Option "VideoOverlay"
<GigaClon> firefox is slow in scroll this text file Im looking at
<r33ddl3r> echosa, no idea.. i get rid of them all and have my own
<Pelo> cinmachina,  yes but most are idle
<Karark|away> rolnyzx, then restart GDM and get a black screen
<iShock> Pelo: What "tweeking"
<linuxnooblah> pelo: i ddi what u said but when i search wine its only an upgrade
<Pelo> tweaking
<rolnyzx> Karark|away, play more with the configuration
<solidunit> KiloHertz: btw, i'm using latest nvidia drivers
<cinmachina> I see
<KiloHertz> okay
<iShock> I knew that..I meant, what I gotta teak?
<solidunit> KiloHertz: dunno if that matters
<Karark|away> rolnyzx, play with what in the config?!
<KiloHertz> did you see what I PUT?
<iShock> tweak*
<Pelo>  linuxnooblah just install it  it will install the rest
<KiloHertz> hey solidunit in your Section "Device" for your video card. Add this line in:  Option "VideoOverlay"
<echosa> ok thanks for the command though ^_^
<cinmachina> Thanks for the reply, Pelo
<harry2> how can i boot in winXP first,and Ubuntu second in grub??
<solidunit> KiloHertz: ok hold on
<echosa> can anyoen tell me what groups the first user is by default (using Ubuntu 7.04)
<linuxnooblah> pelo: it wont let me :S:S
<Pelo> harry2,  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list   move the windows  menu entry lines to the top of the list , carefully
<r33ddl3r> harry2, change the value of 'default'
<mantice> can some one help me get my tv capture card working again, It was working yesterday now the drivers are gone.
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  close synaptic,   open up the terminal  sudo apt-get install wine
<KiloHertz> If I type XMMS in terminal then close terminal XMMS closes. What do I type to make XMMS stay open even after I close terminal?
<r33ddl3r> KiloHertz, "xmms &"
<solidunit> KiloHertz: okay i added it, i'm going to have to restart xorg. you sure about this? i'm using beryl directly with the latest nvidia drivers; no xgl/no aiglx to my knowledge
<Pelo> mantice, check in the forum for instructions , or if you still have the howto perform the installation again
<r33ddl3r> or "screen xmms &"
<harry2> ok thank guys i'll try that
<n2diy> KiloHertz: XMMS &
<KiloHertz> Yes try that solidunit.
<DanaG> and instead of closing, type exit.
<don_> in 7.04  how do i get a root password   there was no way to at setup
<KiloHertz> Come back if it doesn't fix it.
<solidunit> KiloHertz: brb, restarting xorg
<KiloHertz> okay
<linuxnooblah> pelo: said unavailable
<echosa> r33ddl3r: I get "usermod: unable to lock password file"
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, hold on, we'll do it the hard way
<KiloHertz> hey xmms & opens xmms, but if I close terminal it still closes XMMS. So something besides that.
<n2diy> don_: your password is root's password.
<Karark|away> rolnyzx, any tips on what to play with?
<mantice> Pelo: I did :( when I first put in my tv capture card tvtime detect it, now it doesn't. So im guessing I typed a command in yesterday that remove the driver or something
<r33ddl3r> don_, edit /etc/passwd ... replace ! with * for the root' s entry
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  are you running the 64bit version of ubuntu ?
<r33ddl3r> don_ and then set a different password
<linuxnooblah> pelo: i am indeed
<iShock> Pelo: What would I have to change in GRUB to make Vista work?
<r33ddl3r> echosa, you have to be root to do that
<IAmWill> Does anyone know if e17 have been backported to ubuntu?
<r33ddl3r> try sudo /usr/bin/usermod
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, let me check but I think there is no available package for 64
<linuxnooblah> pelo: o sigh
<IAmWill> or, is there some repository link that I need to get it installed?  I saw that e16 was avail, but I would like to run e17 if possible
<don_> thankyou
<echosa> r33ddl3r well that's what I though, but like I said, sudo isn't working since my account got removed from all the gorups, and the root count is disabled by default
<Pelo> iShock, I don'T know you'd have to check in the forum  I just know there were issues when vista came out,  it might just have been if you instaled vista after ubuntu tho
<don_> thank you
<Broccoly_> peoples, is there an encrypted disk creator ala truecrypt?
<iShock> Pelo: I believe it is, because if you install Vista after Ubuntu, Vista overwrites Ubuntus GRUB
<r33ddl3r> echosa, google for how to reset root password on linux box
<geokeratz> hey what can i do if i want to do a format in my PC so as not to loose my settings in the system? Is the backup of my HOME folder enough ???
<deags> hello i was wondering why my wine is not working anymore i have installed a few things using wine the last time i loged in but this time wine is no longer working
<r33ddl3r> echosa, hints: booting in a single user mode
<r33ddl3r> geokeratz, /etc
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  you are in luck  ,  follow these instructions  http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<iShock> I hate this
<linuxnooblah> pelo: o thank u
<iShock> After all of this, I get to upgrade from Edgy Eft to Feisty Fawn
<Piji1> how do I share a network connection
<Pelo> geokeratz, ask in #winehq
<geokeratz> r33ddl3r> so I need to back up /etc only ?
<bulmer> echosa all it means is single user mode does not require password, lest its been enabled on grub
<iShock> I'll be using Ubuntu tomorrow if I'm lucky...
<linuxnooblah> pelo: wouldnt happen to know how to isntall nvidia drivers :S
<Pelo> iShock,  why didn't you just install feisty ?
<deCon> i am trying to install a printer driver, but can't find the appropriate documentation...can someone help me?
<echosa> ok I'll see what I can find/do
<bulmer> Piji1: you share your connection using a router
<iShock> Pelo, I'm installing from a Live CD that, when I got it, Feisty Fawn wasn't out yet
<r33ddl3r> geokeratz, depends what you want to back up :)  .. i back up /etc, /home, and other dirs w/valuable data
<deags> hello i was using wine last login and i configured it and everything but now this time i log in i can no longer use it
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, menu > system > admin > restricted driver  if that doesn't work  type here  /msg ubotu !nvidia and you'll get instrcions in a private msg windows
<Karark|away> any tips on getting 3d with my radeon 9600se?
<linuxnooblah> pelo: ty
<iShock> 99%
<Pelo> iShock, you could have downloaded it , it would have been quicker then upgrading
<Piji1> how do I share my internet connection so I can run my xbox360
<Pelo> iShock,  and much safer
<geokeratz> r33ddl3r> things like firefox plugins and xchat - Evolution settings.
<GigaClon> my computer seems slow, esp firefox, suggestions?
<linuxnooblah> pelo: once i have the list i assume it will be added to the synaptic manager
<geokeratz> r33ddl3r> i want to reinstall feisty
<downstairs> how can I compile simple code with g++ or gcc? "make sampleprog.cpp"? "g++ -c sampleprog.cpp"?
<KiloHertz> GET rid of gnome GIGAclan :)
<KiloHertz> Me hate gnome and KDE :)
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, once you've added the repos it will be in synaptic , also in Add/remove and you will also be able to instal with the apt-get command
<n2diy> KiloHertz: what are you running as a WM?
<KiloHertz> openbox
<r33ddl3r> geokeratz, /etc/ is where all the settings are stored (mostly)... so save that one.. plus your own goodies at /home or some other dirs
<r33ddl3r> .. like.. i dunno.. /pr0n , etc
<GigaClon> but i have never switched from Gnome and it seems slower than usual
<n2diy> KiloHertz: Never heard of that one!
<bulmer> Piji1: you share your connection using a router
<r33ddl3r> KiloHertz, fluxbox!
<KiloHertz> very light weight, but it isn't as fancy as gnome or kde. Just blank background and a right click menu for your programs. But it is fast.
<linuxnooblah> pelo: 7.04 seems so much easier to use
<geokeratz> r33ddl3r> ok thanks
<KiloHertz> fluxbox, not really prefer
<deags> hello i have a problem with my wine ... i use it one login and the next login it doesnt work any ideas??
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, in what way ?
<r33ddl3r> KiloHertz, well.. never used openbox
<Pelo> deags, try asking in #winehq
<echosa> so, no one can tell me the group list that the first user is a part of in Ubuntu?
<downstairs> how can I compile simple code with g++ or gcc? "make sampleprog.cpp"? "g++ -c sampleprog.cpp"?
<KiloHertz> you should try it. I think you would like it better then fluxbox.
<Piji1> bulmer: If you're talking to me, I've never used a router prior to using Ubuntu. I just want to share the internet connection like I did on windows which allowed my xbox360 to connect online via my laptop
<r33ddl3r> deags, tried 'dpkg-reconfigure wine' ?
<linuxnooblah> pelo: previously it seemed to much harder to isntall stuff :S
<solidunit> KiloHertz: i think that helped a little, but i still see some tearing. it only looks perfect when i switch back to metacity. are you using the same nvidia/beryl setup ?
<GigaClon> all my pages in firefox are slow anyone have suggestions
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, it is getting better with each new release
<n2diy> echosa: You found it here.
<linuxnooblah> pelo: yeh
<KiloHertz> solidt unit I am not using BERYL. I don't like beryl.
<jxxxt> my firefox keeps crashing
<deags> r33ddl3r no i have it i will try that thanks
<linuxnooblah> pelo" btw in restricted driver it shows the nvidia drivers will it dl the latest driver ??
<bulmer> Piji1: like you did in windows..which one was acting as the router? your windows? elaborate please..we can assist you after
<seemless> I need some help with figuring out what an error message means
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, it will downlaod one hat works
<Pelo> that
<echosa> n2diy: what do you mean? there's a list of the default groups here?
<linuxnooblah> o
<KiloHertz> solid unit I am not using BERYL. I don't like beryl.
<linuxnooblah> pelo: thanks alot for helping a linux noob
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, if you want the latest you'Re on your own
<mantice> How do I reinstall the bt878 drivers ?
<bulmer> seemless: way too vague, error from where?
<linuxnooblah> pelo: heheh
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, I'm pretty new myself
<deags> r33dl3r i get this
<Piji1> bulmer: Xbox360 connects to laptop, laptop connects to wireless internet... all I did before was share the internet connection and it worked
<deags> r33dler i get this /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<KiloHertz> then type sudo the command deags
<n2diy> echosa: Um, I guess I miss understood the question? Newbies are welcome here. If you want a list of channels, play with your IRC menus?
<seemless> when ever i try to install a program from the add/remove menu i get the message E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<seemless> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<r33ddl3r> deags, you got it right brother
<linuxnooblah> pelo: 2nd time using linux :S:S
<downstairs> how can I compile simple code with g++ or gcc? "make sampleprog.cpp"? "g++ -c sampleprog.cpp"?
<KiloHertz> seemless: type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<deags> i got it right?
<Broccoly_> why is it when i try to use synaptic package manager and say try to remove "mscompress" package it wants to remove "ubuntu-desktop" ?!?!
<seemless> type it where (BTW this is my first linux distro)
<GenNMX> Anyone have experience getting a Radeon 7000 working on x.org w/ S-Video out? I can't seem to get the Vertical Refresh right.
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, I just started last year with dapper,  everyting on my machine worked right out of the box and I never looked back
<bulmer> Piji1: you can do the same with ubuntu..you connect your Xbox to your ubuntu but you need to configure your ubuntu to forward packets..look in the network-manager settings
<KiloHertz> seemless, type that in terminal
<Pelo> GenNMX,  read the label at the back of your monitor
<linuxnooblah> pelo: yeh i wanna make the switch but i need a few things to work well with wine, if it does ill say goodbye ti windows
<n2diy> Broccoly_: I've encountered that here with Dapper, and it is harmless to proceed. BUT, YMMV, do your homework.
<GenNMX> Pelo: S-Video out. Meaning I'm connecting to a TV.
<GigaClon> is there a standard list of processes that run
<echosa> n2diy: no no, I'm very familiar with IRC... I need the list of groups for the first user of Ubuntu (meaning, when you first install ubuntu and login, I need the results of 'groups' for that user, such as admin, sudo, etc)
<mmcji> good evening
<vbabiy> hey guys the 32bit Ubuntu should work fine on a 64bit processor right?
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, I 'm one app away from ditching windows
<vbabiy> Pelo: which one?
<GigaClon> I need to debug whats making my computer run slow
<Broccoly_> n2diy: what do you mean harmless to proceed hehe?!?! it will remove gnome and X and.... i tried it heh
<Pelo> GenNMX, same suggestion for the tv set then
<Pelo> vbabiy, AutoCAD
<linuxnooblah> pelo: what app? i need ventrilo, photoshop, few games and ill make the switch
<levander> GigaClon: what are your system specs?
<vbabiy> o For me is the Adobe Products
<vbabiy> but i use linux 99.9% of the time
<GigaClon> 2.3Mhz 386MB memory
<n2diy> echosa: Ah Ha, click on System-Admin-Users
<vbabiy> hey guys the 32bit Ubuntu should work fine on a 64bit processor right?
<r33ddl3r> echosa: you dont have r00t anyways.. so looking up groups will doyou no good... boot into a single user mode, edit /etc/passwd unlocking the root account.. change the password for r00t... and change your sudo roles then
<Piji1> bulmer: I can't see an option to do that
<GigaClon> but it seems to be running slower than usual esp firefox
<linuxnooblah> vbabiy: yep
<bulmer> vbabiy: why not trying it? and let us know
<levander> GigaClon: if you could get more memory, that'd do the trick.  Look in top or gnome-system-monitor to see how much you're swapping.
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,   try gimp  (with gimpshop if you must) many games work on wine , and I don't knwo what ventrillo is
<r33ddl3r> GigaClon, run 'top' see what's using the resources
<n2diy> Broccoly_: Google it. It did no harm here on Dapper. YMMV
<echosa> n2diy: I know how to get a list of groups, I just don't know which ones the main user are a part of from the start , thanks though
<iShock> Why can't I upgrade to Feisty Fawn now?
<iShock> !upgrade
<mrynit> if i have beryl working fine does that mean i have good working video drivers?
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<OSTENCUS> LETS TALK ABOUT LINUX!!!!!!!
<vbabiy> for some reason i am getting these weird bugs like amarok is messing up and movie player
<Pelo> vbabiy, it is actualy recommended,   64 bit lacks  flash and java
<seemless> i cant find the terminal
<Broccoly_> n2diy: i tried it on dapper and my desktop was gone
<OSTENCUS> Apps, Accessories, terminal
<r33ddl3r> seemless, "Alt+F2" and type xterm
<linuxnooblah> pelo: ive used gimp a little, feels to foreign. as for ventrilo its a voip chat like teamspeak
<Pelo> OSTENCUS, try  ##linux, this is to talk about ubuntu
<seemless> thanks
<OSTENCUS> Oh?
<vbabiy> Pelo for some i am getting some really weird bugs do you think this has any thing to do with it
<LOWER_CASE> Xsane can't recognise my Canoscan N640P scanner. scanimage works for root, but fails for normal users. Under root, scanimage reports:
<LOWER_CASE>     "Options specific to device `canon:parport0':"
<LOWER_CASE> But fails for normal users. I also found that there is no device called: /dev/parport0
<LOWER_CASE> How do I undo this stupid name mangling (`canon:parport0') that seems to have crept into Linux so I can set the permissions on the file or device?  This sort of name-mangling desn't make things clearer: it just puts up barriers that stop people doing what they need.
<n2diy> Broccoly_: Um, ok, then I guess I didn't do it. But I thought I read in the Forums that it was ok to do? Sorry.
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  then install   gimpshop on top of gimp  it is intend to make gimp more familiar to phtoshop users
<GigaClon> yeah im using only 30 some percent memory
<linuxnooblah> pelo: ill give it a try
<echosa> thanks all, i got it figured out :)
<mkquist> anyone know how to get azureus to work in fawn? just closes after opening main window
<Pelo> LOWER_CASE, search for your scanner model in the forum and see if there is a fix
<Broccoly_> n2diy: did it say why it wants to do that? remove ubuntu-desktop that is
<Assimilator> is it possible to install a live CD from command line ?
<CaptainMorgan> I asked this in bash, but no seems to be able to assist. here is the post: http://pastebin.ca/497930 the end of the post contains the errors I receive every time I open a terminal. before the errors are basically a default .bashrc any ideas what causing the errors ?
<mmcji> I recently upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 on a headless server.  my two methods of accessing the server have been ssh and vnc.  after the upgrade I discovered the bug effecting keyboard layout having to do with access 7.04 via vnc.
<linuxnooblah> is there a utorrent liek bittorent client for linux?
<bulmer> Piji1: you may have to load another package to allow you to manage firewall/forwarding, plus a dhcp to allocate an ip address to your xbox..
<GigaClon> it seems that changing the theme did the trick
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  you'll have to dl gimpshop, easiestway is to look it up in wikipedia and go to the website fromtherer
<n2diy> Broccoly_: Yes, it was something about how Dapper was packaged, don't recall the details.
<OSTENCUS> Not really, but you can use wine
<cafuego> linuxnooblah: No, but there is 'rtorrent', which is fast, small and flexible.
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  you can run utorrent on wine ,  I do
<linuxnooblah> pelo: thx
<jesusphreak> I have an AMD 64-bit processor...is it recommended I install 64-but Ubuntu or x86? will I have issues with 64-bit?
<Piji1> bulmer: and which package would that be
<LOWER_CASE> Pelo: the scanner works for root: I just can't find the /dev/xxxxx file to change the permissions.  All I see is canon_pp:parport0, which is not a file name.
<linuxnooblah> pelo: sweet
<crdlb> jesusphreak: for a desktop, go with 32bit
<CaptainMorgan> I thought it was .bash_aliases since that is the only file I added, and as you can see within .bashrc I recommented bash_asliases back out to see if it was cuasing the errors.. but it's still doing it
<cafuego> jesusphreak: for normal desktop sue, stick with 32bit.
<cafuego> jesusphreak: 64bit has issues with video codecs, java and flash.
<mmcji> i did a apt-get install of blackbox, but im not sure how to switch from gnome to blackbox.  commenting out gnome-session & under the .vnc/xstartup and adding blackbox & is not working, any ideas ?
<Pelo> jesusphreak,  64 bit has no flash and no java,  x86 runs well on 64 machines,  and are recommended if you donT' have a specific need for a 64 bit os
<jesusphreak> okay thanks for the help
<Karark|away> anyone able to help with radeon drivers?
<downstairs> After compiling a "hello world" in c++, how can I run it?
<vbabiy>   Pelo even on the x86 version
<linuxnooblah> pelo: i wish i knew about flash and java before i dled the 64bit version
<Pelo> LOWER_CASE,  that was my best advice  I am not familiar with taht kind of prob
<Assimilator> is it possible to install a live CD from command line, the live boot seems to be slow as hell?
<deCon> how do i install adobe reader? ubuntuguide.org doesn't show how...
<bulmer> Piji1: the gui based manager for port forwarding? i dont know the name off hand...the iptables is already installed..so you either learn the iptables command or search for a gui based package
<CaptainMorgan> downstairs, there should be an executable i nthat directory
<downstairs> there is
<downstairs> but how do i run it?
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  you can still dl the x86 and install it
<Karark|away> downstairs, in a terminal
<CaptainMorgan> downstairs, "./<executable>"
<linuxnooblah> pelo: only have 512/128 dsl takes to long lol
<downstairs> k
<Karark|away> anyone able to help with radeon drivers?
<bulmer> downstairs the default executable name is a.out
<jxxxt> !gr |geokeratz
<ubotu> geokeratz: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<downstairs> yes
<mike> is there a way to get a log-file for errors while the system is booting?
<Pelo> linuxboy, jesusphreak actualy I am not sure about the java bit, I know that flash doesn'T work and there have been complains about other things  but I can't garranties it was java,  I think it is but I wodlnT, bet my life on it
<CaptainMorgan> downstairs, then type "./a.out"
<Pelo> maybe cafuego's but not mine
<downstairs> alright!
<mmcji> Karark|away: what do you need help with?
<CaptainMorgan> downstairs, what program did you write?
<bhavik> Hello
<downstairs> as simple as they get
<deags> if i already have flash and i would like to update my flash player to flash 8 how do i go about doing this?
<n2diy> mike: look in /var/logs/dmsg
<downstairs> im just learning c++
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<Karark|away> mmcji, after installing fglrx and rebooting i get a black screen when GDM starts
<Karark|away> mmcji, can only get 'ati' driver to work
<bhavik> I just installed Ubuntu on my computer, and I have a question.
<johnficca1> when writing A shell script that needs to install some packages is there some way to get it to choose Y automatically at the
<johnficca1> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? part ?
<LOWER_CASE> Pelo: I had the scanner working fine under Red Hat 9 (installed parallel port drive, sane, xsane, etc).  Ubuntu already has the parallel port driver and sane definitions.  All I did was uncomment one line in a config file.  The trouble is the _d_e_v_i_c_e_ name.
<Pelo> !flash > deags   check pm for a msg from ubotu
<linuxnooblah> pelo: once wine is isntalled where in the menu will it be displayed?
<Pelo> LOWER_CASE,  I'll make a note
<deCon> i need to print a pdf, but i dont have reader....but i can read pdfs???
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  I am not sure,  the lasttime I installed it had optons all over the place
<bhavik> When I am playing music through Rhythm Music Player and turn down the volume my bass is still pumping out at full volume. How can I turn down my bass?
<gryph76> deCon: you'll probably find the built in pdf reader Evince is letting you view them - should be able to print them too
<jscinoz> hey guys i have a script set to run at boot that clears the contents of /tmp, but it halts my boot until it completes (often takes 3mins+) is there a way to set a script run by rcS to run in the background?
<n2diy> deCon: try image viewer
<linuxnooblah> pelo: i tried running an app nothing happened :S
<kermitus> how difficult is it to install an app to another hard drive other than the main linux drive?
<mmcji> hmm, this might not be of any use to you, but to get radeon drivers to work on my system, i had to change the agp apeture setting my bios from 4x to 1x.  After that it worked...but that was about a year ago.  I have not had a monitor connected to the server since then...
<KevinOman> what is the syntax for connectine via ssh
<deCon> gryph76, for some reason it won't let me
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  you must run the app with   the command   wine /path/to/files.exe
<idefixx> bhavik: -y
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone assist with my bash problem?
<johnficca1> when writing A shell script that needs to install some packages is there some way to get it to choose Y automatically at the Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? part ?
<bhavik> -y?
<Pelo> johnficca1, man apt
<idefixx> bhavik: opp worng person, sry
<bhavik> it's ok
<Karark|away> mmcji, my bios only has apature sizes, not ratios :/
<gryph76> deCon: any chance that the PDF has been secured against printing? I know the latest versions of adobe can do that
<mmcji> ssh -l "username" "ip"
<idefixx> johnficca1: -y
<Pelo> ok , I'm off to bed,  g'night folks
<mmcji> that is what i use anyway
<KevinOman> :)
<deCon> gryph76: its in document viewer, i dont think adobe is installed yet
<deags> ty pelo
<johnficca1> ok thanks
<linuxnooblah> pelo: ty mate got it working
<linuxnooblah> pelo: ta for ya help
<jscinoz> hey guys i have a script set to run at boot that clears the contents of /tmp, but it halts my boot until it completes (often takes 3mins+) is there a way to set a script run by rcS to run in the background?
<deCon> can someone point me to the adobe reader install name?
<cafuego> deCon: acroread; no longer in feisty, i believe
<deCon> cafuego: is there a way to print pdf?
<bhavik> When I am playing music through Rhythm Music Player and turn down the volume my bass is still pumping out at full volume. How can I turn down my bass?
<mkquist> bhavik - have u tried alsamixer?
<cafuego> deCon: double click it, then choose 'print'
<deCon> cafuego: it isn't allowing it
<mmcji> anyone else here had to deal with the keyboard layout bug having to do with VNC on 7.04 ?
<bhavik> kind of, just didn't know what to turn down
<n2diy> cafuego: does feisty have another PDF viewer?
<gryph76> deCon: I you said that the pdf is opening in document viewer? Click File - Properties and see if it has security on the pdf
<mkquist> bhavik - open terminal window and type alsamixer, just try each one a see what happens
<jscinoz> how can i set a process initiated by rcS to run in the background?
<LOWER_CASE> I want to set user-execute permissions for "canon_pp:parport0", but it's not a file name. Will this be linked to a real file?
<n2diy> jscinoz: add a & sign after the command, put as space between the command and the & sign.
<deCon> gryph76: sure doesn't. It allows me to print to file, but when i select the printer i just installed...it doesn't allow the print button
<mmcji> at this point, i do not really want to fix this...since i have heard it is tied in with gnome, i just want to change my working env to blackbox.  From what I have google and seen on the ubuntu forums that should do the trick.
<gryph76> deCon: you could try using xpdf instead
<idefixx> jscinoz: what n2diy said, also take a look at tmpreaper.
<deCon> gryph76: how to install?
<gryph76> deCon: apt-get install xpdf
<deCon> gryph76: thanks
<arpegius> attempting to ssh into my box is very laggy... at least 30 seconds til i'm promted for a password. i'm using an out-of-the-box linksys router while i tinker w/ my main one. could that be chocking the connection?
<gryph76> deCon: have you managed to print anything else to the printer? maybe something like a plain text document? Just to verify that the printer is set up correctly
<mmcji> anyone know how to change your default desktop on 7.04 from gnome to another desktop env FROM the command line ?
<ionstorm> what is the best gui program to copy a vcd to dvd?
<ionstorm> like convert avi to dvd then copy it
<ionstorm> gui preferrably
<idefixx> arpegius: is the ssh session itself also laggy if not its probably the dns lookup. 'UseDNS=no'
<deCon> gryph76: that is the problem, it won't let me print to anything. It will print a test page though...???
<linuxnooblah> when i isntall nvidia drivers using the restricted driver window is it the latest driver or???
<rolnyzx> ionstorm, i think you can do that with k3b
<mmcji> on 4.10, 5.04 6.6 and 6.10 iwas just able to chnage this in .vnc/xstartup, but that is not working in 7.04
<ionstorm> rolnyzx, im in k3b now and cant find an option for that but i'll look
<Jinchurei> On the wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows it describes a netboot that uses breezy - will that process as written work on feisty?
<sleepwalkers> Is there anyone in here who has any experience either Telnetting or DCC chatting to an IRC bot and is willing to give me a hand?
<rolnyzx> ionstorm, need plug-ins
<arpegius> idefixx: where does that string go?
<n2diy> Jinchurei: check the last time it was updated, if it isn't recently, to trust it.
<oldude67> what do i look for in ifconfig to see if my eth0 card is loaded?
<n2diy> to = don't
<idefixx> arpegius: is disables the dns query that the sshd does when opening a session
<Jinchurei> n2diy - 2/4/07
<rolnyzx> ionstorm, but I am not sure, I haven't tried it
<LOWER_CASE> Anyone know how to set permissions something called "xxxxx:yyyyy" ?
<arpegius> idefixx: so run it as part of the command? ssh me@asdf usedns=no?
<idefixx> arpegius: oops its 'UseDNS no' btw. also 'man sshd_config'
<mmcji> you need to see that it is present when you run ifconfig
<n2diy> Jinchurei: That is before 7.04, so I wouldn't use it.
<idefixx> arpegius: no, it goes into the sshd_config the server does that not the client.
<arpegius> idefixx: ahhh... thanks
<oldude67> mmcji: thanks...it figures its not....oh well.....
<mmcji> lol
<mmcji> that is not really a bad question, just so you know
<Jinchurei> n2diy - do you know where i would find up-to-date instructions?  My laptop has no useful cd drive and the network instructions require tearing apart my home network as it stands, so i'd like to leave that as a last option
<oldude67> mmcji: its just a old dell i was just messing around with.....
<mmcji> i would check dmesg and /var/log/messages to see if there were any problems loading the card
<aimes> hello, can anybody direct me to any resources about setting the computer up to be used by two users at the same time - one as a computer terminal
<n2diy> Jinchurei: Google for Ubuntu and XXXX, maybe you'll find something in the forums?
<mmcji> i am using a Dell TrueMobile 1150...best darn wireless card i have ever used....works w/o installing any drivers on linux, freebsd and minix
<mmcji> o and windows
<LOWER_CASE> Can anyone tell me how to set permissions on something called "xxxxx:yyyyy"?  It doesn't exist as a real file.
<mmcji> i mean windozs
<wafflepox> hey broedj1
<wafflepox> you still have that link to the guy who managed the P900 syncing with bluetooth?
<wafflepox> I haven't got logging turned on so I lost the link
<gryph76> deCon: if you can't print to the printer from more than one application (say gedit and Evince Document Viewer both) then I'd say there's something wrong with the printer setup.
<oldude67> mmcji: it says 3com on the dmesg...but wont enable it.....think ill just shove a different one it then....like a realtec or something...got a good suggestion?
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE: So it is a link? Do an ls-al on  the directory, and you should find what it links to.
<deCon> gryph76: i'm at linuxprinting.org, but it doesn't seem to help me, i dont think i have installed correctly...can you help or send me somewhere that can better walk through
<pppoe_dude> hi. how can i connect two laptops via wireless without a router?
<wafflepox> deCon: what printer is it?
<GenNMX> Alright, what is going on here. I've tried two different Radeon 7000 cards using their TV-Out ports, and both give the same result -- obviously incorrect vertical refresh on the TV.
<deCon> wafflepox: canon pixma ip6600d
<downstairs> Help: Firefox's Fireftp won't transfer files.. (I think it's privilleges restrictions.. even though I'm admin/sudo)
<wafflepox> pppoe_dude: google for ad-hoc wireless ubuntu
<LOWER_CASE> <n2diy>, thanks, but it isn't a file.  scanimage reports "canon_pp:parport0", but there is no /dev/parport0 ... how does this name mangling work?
<DanaG> Well, that was odd: the -generic kernel is missing the nvidia_new module.
<Karark|away> anyone experience a black screen with fglrx when GDM starts?
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE: Everything to linux is a file. Set your permissions on the link, and whatever it links to, and you should be good to go.
<DanaG> Oh, wait, I edited the lrm-video file.
<mmcji> lol, i belong to the, "ya really gunna throw that computer in the trash club" so my recommendations are a bit dated, but this dell wireless card and my USR 2410 work great
<mmcji> i use the USR with kismet
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy: chmod a+rw canon_pp:parport0
<LOWER_CASE> chmod: cannot access `canon_pp:parport0': No such file or directory
<keypad> Can some one please help me setup my tv capture card ?
<mmcji> i also have a dlink DWL-G650M that works fine as long as you use a wrapper
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy: like I said, I can't find what "blah:blah" points to.
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE: probably "sudo chmod XXXXX /dev/canon.....
<DavidHKMrPowers> may i know who should use sun solaris?
<oldude67> mmcji:well this one was a door stop till i found some memory to put in it...so guess im in that club too....lmao
<mmcji> lol, good people in this crowd!
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy: root@krusty:/dev# ls c*
<LOWER_CASE> cdrom  console  core
<LOWER_CASE> root@krusty:/dev#
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy: that's it...
<n2diy> DavidHKMrPowers: Sun employees? :)
<joedaddymac> does anyone here know how to use apollon?
<Assimilator> is it normal for the live cd to run like a dog with 256ram?
<mrigns> Assimilator: ya
<kolob>  ,        
<DavidHKMrPowers> n2diy :) but how is solaris better than linux?
<DroNix> lol
<Assimilator> is it possible to install a live CD from command line, the live boot seems to be slow as hell?
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE: what is the : doing in there?
<n2diy> DavidHKMrPowers: Who said it was better? The are both Xunices.
<aimes> would multiseat linux work with ATI integrated graphics card + NVidia PCIe card?
<DanaG> But oddly, when gnome-panel crashed, it took over TWO MINUTES to start again.
<joedaddymac> i cant run apollon!
<hitmanWilly> Assimilator: try the alternate cd, it has a text mode install
<DavidHKMrPowers> n2diy Xunice is what?
<joedaddymac> it doesnt search for files.
<mmcji> DavidHKMrPowers: this distro is better than that distro types of questions never really go anywhere...Solaris is a good system, as is debian/ubuntu as is freebsd...etc...
<Assimilator> doh so another download ?
<hitmanWilly> fraid so
<mmcji> the scheduler on Solaris scales well
<downstairs> how can I view a .chm in Ubuntu?
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy: that's what's got me confused.  scanimage reports
<LOWER_CASE> List of available devices:
<LOWER_CASE>     canon_pp:parport0
<LOWER_CASE> but there is no canon* or parport0 in /dev/
<n2diy> DavidHKMrPowers: Sorry, my bad, Unices, as in plural Unix, the came from the same POSIX standard, so supposedly, they are all compatible?
<joedaddymac> APOLLON.... WHY WONT THOU WORK?
<joedaddymac> :(
<Xenguy> bye
<hitmanWilly> Assimilator: its probably possible, but you'd have to do it manually by hand, take longer than just downloading the alt :)
<oldude67> mmcji:well right now all i have here is a realtec so i think ill shove it in and hope for the best...lol...
<DavidHKMrPowers> mmcji, n2diy thanks :)
<joedaddymac> oh apollon, my apollon...
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE: ? Run lshw in a terminal, and see if that finds a printer, /dev something?
<n2diy> DavidHKMrPowers: GL
<gryph76> deCon: it looks like one or two others have run into the same problems with that printer - closest I've come to finding a solution is here: http://forums.freestandards.org/read.php?25,1671,1671
<deCon> gryph76: thanks, ill check it out
<joedaddymac> I love apollon, so put another dime in the jukebox baby. I love apollon.....
<oldude67> unless anyone knows how to get a 3com card to work????
<techjim> I just set up a ubuntu 7.04 server and I went to install joomla and I ran into the mysql problem, access denied for user, root, which even spoiled by previously working ISPconfig.
<DanaG> That's odd, gnome-system-monitor shows almost everything as "sleeping".
<HiddenHax> why does tremulous crash?
<idefixx> DanaG: thats because most of the stuff is sleeping
<HiddenHax> I dont know how to access logs
<insomniac190> Is there a program for ubuntu feisty that would allow me to perform a complete backup of my harddrive?
<Broccoly_> is there a GUI sftp client?
<oldude67> can anyone send me into the right direction on a 3com nit card?
<n2diy> DanaG: So do something and wake them up!
<artabrahao> How Can I check if the vnc server is running and How Can I configure it?
<DanaG> Also, it's still taking odd amounts of time to do anything.
<wafflepox> artabrahao: "ps -ef | grep vnc" should show it if it's running
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy: ran that (good stuff) but did not show any parallel port info.  To summarise, (1) scanimage works for root, but not for lusers, and (2) scanimage reports the device as "canon_pp:parport0", not a "/dev/xxxxx", so (3) I can't find "canon_pp:parport0" to change its permissions!
<techjim> I just set up a ubuntu 7.04 server and I went to install joomla and I ran into the mysql problem, access denied for user, root, which even spoiled by previously working ISPconfig.
<DanaG> Odd, module-assistant lacks nvidia-new.
<mmcji> insomniac190: i can give you a dd script that will clone your hd to another hd...i use that so if i have a hd crash, i can have my server back up and running right away..i do not have to restore anything, i just power down, pop the bkup hd, in this case scsi drive in and pwoer up...
<wafflepox> DanaG: you talking about nvidia-glx-new?
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE:  Roger that, it is good stuff! Have you run locate, on the printer?
<DanaG> So I can't use nvidia with the -generic kernel, because /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/nvidia is MISSING.
<mmcji> ps aux|grep vnc
<wafflepox> well copy the one from the non-generic across
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE:  Not on "printer" itself, but what device you think it might be?
<wafflepox> it _might_ work :P
<nesteaplunge> Question: I am looking to install Linux on my windows computer. How can I make sure my keyboard and mouse will work?
<wafflepox> nesteaplunge: LOL
<darklard> so... I don't get any sound and when using alsamixer the pcm shows 0.0 and I can't increase it at all...
<wafflepox> nesteaplunge: by plugging them in
<mmcji> this is how i setup my vncserver..............vncserver -geometry 1000x700 -depth 16 -port 1
<mmcji> do NOT do that from root!
<nesteaplunge> I just want to make sure, this is my only computer.
<oldude67> nesteaplunge: make back ups of anything important
<n2diy> nesteaplunge: How did you make sure they would work when Winders was installed? You can't it is a leap of faith. If you suspect they won't work, google for info on them, and check out the lists that list linux compatible devcies.
<idefixx> DanaG: i'd say its a mod-ass issue, 'apt-cache search nvidia' and find you module there. its name is not nvidia-new
<hugo_> ola
<hugo_> algun
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy: don't have a printer (daughter left home & took it), & have just plugged the scanner in (which I gotten working OK under Red Hat 9, after installing *everything* from scratch). lshw doesn't report on anything that resembles lpt*, pp*, par*, etc.
<hugo_> perruano
<nesteaplunge> n2diy: well these are microsoft and compaq products, it wasn't really a leap of faith
<DarthShrine> Can the Feisty installer resize a Vista NTFS partition?
<maja> any one know how to stop raid drives form loading during boot ?
<artabrahao> the result is grep vnc , what it means?
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE:  Ok, have you gone through the basics? Plugged in, power on? Sorry, had to ask.
<Milicent-Bystand> hi
<nesteaplunge> n2diy: but yes good advice, thanks
<oldude67> nesteaplunge: still back up, cause nothings perfect
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy: also there's nothing in /dev/ that looks remotely like a parport0, although there is lp0.
<purpzey> DarthShrine: If a vista partition is no different than an XP partition it should....But partitioning is always risky.
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy: no ask... it's all good :)
<n2diy> nesteaplunge: Keyboards and mice are pretty simple stuff, and I've never had an issue with them, GL.
<Milicent-Bystand> I'm having a strange problem with xubuntu and my old compaq docking station (for my compaq armada m700 laptop), the ps2 ports for mouse and keyboard do not get through...but it used to work fine with gentoo
<DanaG> Vista itself is the best tool to resize Vista.
<nesteaplunge> well it just finished downloading, i'm off to go try
<DanaG> Go to diskmgmt.msc
<DarthShrine> purpzey, I've just heard Vista doesn't like getting its partition resized. I don't mind if it gets broken anyway; I'll just restore. But I'd rather avoid doing that...
<nafis_devlpr> does anyone knows how to add a program to the ubuntu startup??
<artabrahao> when I type vncserver appears command not foung
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy: it scans under root, but not for lusers...
<purpzey> Darth: @DanaG
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE:  What about LPT1, or LPTX?
<Xyhthyx> How would I go about using fwcutter to extract/install the bcm43xx firmware from this site http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/bcm43xx
<DarthShrine> DanaG, Looking into it now, thanks.
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE:  lusers?
<keypad> Can some one help me with my tv capture card please ?
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy: no... haven't needed to so far: it's basically Ubuntu 6.06 out of the box.
<artabrahao> <mmcji> when I type vncserver appears command not foung
<Lilacor> hi folks, how do I get this API mismatched error to go away?
<rob_p> LOWER_CASE: Do, "sudo modprobe ppdev" and you'll have a parport device node under /dev.
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE:  What is a lusers?
<Lilacor> 'er I mean when trying to run xorg
<mmcji> which vnc package did you install ?  vncserver or vnc4server ?
<mmcji> or tightvnc etc..?
<badmacktuck> can someone help me make my soundcard work. ive been going through tutorials and im pretty sure ive just made it worse. its an intel ich7 on a lenovo and im trying to run feisty
<purpzey> Lilacor: This might be unnecessary but, I just wanted to thank you again for all your help earlier....It took 6 hours or so, but I finally got everything (including the touchpad) up and working really smoothly on the laptop.
<vbabiy> Hey guys i am running a x86 version of ubuntu on a 64bit cpu should the codecs work fine?
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy: luser is an old sysadmin term for local user, i.e., not root, pronounced 'loser'
<artabrahao> <mmcji> When I try to install from synapic it appears to me that is installed yet
<Lilacor> purpzey: cool! now I'm stuck in console mode! :O
<mmcji> which one ?
<crimsun> badmacktuck: which lenovo?
<Karark|away> i got my fglrx working, needed to disable DPMS
<Lilacor> purpzey: I reinstalled with x64 kubuntu
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE:  Roger that! Pardon my newbieness, afterr 6 years. :)
<geokeratz> badmacktuck> i don't have sound in my ubuntu too don't worry. I'm in ready for a new Feisty installation this week. :(
<badmacktuck> crimsun, its a lenovo 3000 n100 0689
<digin4> is there a gba emulator for linux?:P
<purpzey> Lilacor: No, Gnome now?
<wir3> need help with setting up a dock
<badmacktuck> geokeratz, i just formatted it today =(
<Lilacor> purpzey: I wanted to try x64 + KDE so I got it...and it ain't working the way I want it to...yet
<artabrahao> <mmcji> 3.3.7.8. ubuntu2
<geokeratz> badmacktuck> haha
<crimsun> badmacktuck: you need alsa-{kernel,driver} hg, then.  Please install 'build-essential', 'autoconf', 'automake1.7', 'mercurial', and 'libtool'.  Then read the instructions at the bottom of the Download page linked from http://www.alsa-project.org
<mmcji> and if you are on 7.04 and are running gnome, don't bother. unless the bug effecting keyboard layout has been fixed...there are some workarounds, but im not much or stopgap work arounds..
<purpzey> Lilacor: Although I can't help you in anyway...since you saw my expertise earlier...I can certainly empathize...But in a sense that's what I like about all this...Forces you to learn new things.
<vbabiy> why does my amarok say no Mp3 support
<Lilacor> purpzey: it's okay, I just think it's funny. :P
<purpzey> vbabiy: Did you install the codecs?
<crimsun> vbabiy: you need to install libxine1-ffmpeg.
<wir3> anyone know where i get an dock?
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy: with modprobe ppdev "/dev/parport0" magically appeared -- shazam!  Will try luser access now...
<DanaG> Here's a lovely line of code:
<DanaG> *(void*)NULL;
<Lilacor> wir3: if you go to the nearest lake they might sell you one
<Checkk1> Even after upgrading and installing Feisty from scratch, I get an error where neither logoff or switch user work, whenever i try to do either of those, the laptop just stops with a blank screen.
<badmacktuck> crimsun, im not sure i understand the first part
<NickGarvey> !mp3 | vbabiy
<ubotu> vbabiy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vbabiy> crimsun: i have installed them
<Lilacor> Checkk1: maybe check your xorg.conf file?
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE:  GL, let me know how it worked out?
<wir3> lilacor, i but i live in chicago
<Lilacor> Checkk1: did you check your /var/log/<xorg-related> log?
<wir3> anyway
<Lilacor> wir3: :D
<Checkk1> let me ceck right now
<crimsun> vbabiy: did you quit and reopen amarok?
<mmcji> i run a headless server so the vnc bug has been a real pain for me...i use my server for several things beyond my webserver, but until the keyboard layout issue resolved im stuck
<wir3> Lilacor, =3
<crimsun> badmacktuck: first, install those packages that I listed.  Then we can address what you need to do.
<Lilacor> argh! I'm trying to get help! I always end up helping a lot of other folks! >_<;
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE:  And I forgot about lsmod, that might have helped?
<mmcji> later
<badmacktuck> thanks crimsun
<cbs> how do I use a .x86.run file?
<Lilacor> cbs: chmod 700 it and then run it
<wir3> anyone know how to setup ksmoothdock?
<artabrahao> <mmcji> why I cant execute vncserver?
<wir3> or kooldock
<Gallius> does anyone know why my title bar disappears when i enable desktop effects?
<vbabiy> nevermind crimsun i got it to work
<DanaG> The other day, I discovered something funny about my amplified stereo microphone jack.
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy: OK, changed perms on /dev/parport0, and scanimage is now running.  To summarise: as root: modprobe ppdev, then chmod a+rw /dev/parport0
<vbabiy> Hey is there a reason why the servers have been really slow lately
<Lilacor> Gallius: it's a well  known issue
<DanaG> If I leave the connector of a particular pair of headphones sticking partly out, I can pick up one single AM radio station.
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE:  So it is working?
<Gallius> ohhh :(
<Lilacor> Gallius: you can fix it
<badmacktuck> okay crimsun i installed those packages, what next
<DanaG> WIth a lot of noise, but clearly audible over the noise.
<Gallius> how do I do that?
<Checkk1> What should I be looking for?  Has anyone else had a buggy logoff or switch user..?
<Lilacor> Gallius: I don't remember but I got it working after a few hours
<rob_p> LOWER_CASE: If you want the parport device node available at bootup, you can add, "ppdev" to /etc/modules
<Lilacor> Gallius: complete with beryl
<deCon> gryph76: fixed it...thank you! i've been trying to get this working for a couple months...now onto samba!
<Lilacor> Checkk1: doesn't your xorg log tell you anything about your screens going bonkers?
<Gallius> when i enable desktop effects am i using compiz or beryl?
<Checkk1> Lilacor, im not sure if its the screen or something with logout
<Lilacor> Checkk1: if your screen goes blank when you try to switch users...that's the first place I'd look
<Checkk1> or switch user
<artabrahao> <mmcji> why I cant execute vncserver?
<Checkk1> where should i look?
<Lilacor> Gallius: no, not that *I* know of but I could be wrong
<Lilacor> Checkk1: check with your system messages or your kernel messages
<n2diy> Gallius: check you /var/logs/dmsg file, and see which one is loading
<Gallius> ok
<Lilacor> Checkk1: check your xorg log file also
<DanaG> My Gnome logoff often hangs.
<keypad> Can some one help me with my tv capture card please ?
<cbs> lilacor: ok did that, worked, thankyou...ffr what exactly is chmod?
<n2diy> DanaG: Why are you logging off?
<keypad> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Xyhthyx> cbs: changes permissions.
<Gallius> I'm wondering if it is beryl loading I may need to install a window theme manager maybe..?
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy & rob_p: yes: many thanks.  BUT I STILL DON"T KNOW how scanimage found "canon_pp:parport0" when there was nothing in /dev/ ! :0
<cbs> ah ok, thats simple enough
<cbs> i was dreading it was some kind of DEB inst conv.
<DanaG> I'm not currently, but sometimes when I go to shut down, Gnome just hangs.
<Lilacor> cbs: very important command to know
<mni> DBO:hi
<Lilacor> cbs: fundamental and basic...learn it and know it well <!!!!>
<keypad> Does any one know how to install drivers for a tv capture card.
<artabrahao> how Can I install vnc server?
<keypad> I think I removed then when I typed rm bttv.
<solidunit> I keep getting the following error when starting compiz 0.5: "decoration: property ignored because version is 20061011 and decoration plugin version is 20070319". I don't have this problem if i start a gnome session as root
<Lilacor> keypad: doh!
<cbs> lilacor: I shall...now I just need to shoot my pet granger and take back my copy of PUIS :P
<rob_p> LOWER_CASE: welcome  :-)
<n2diy> LOWER_CASE:  I don't know either? Could it be hidden somewhere in ,/parport?
<keypad> Lilacor: It was the only way to get my tv capture card working... now when I restarted it cant find it.
<n2diy> ./parport
<crimsun> badmacktuck: please prepend my nick to your statements, else I'll miss them.
<megafauna> Hi, can i request printer drivers anywhere?
<megafauna> Hi, can i request printer drivers anywhere? /probably a really ignorant question....
<crimsun> badmacktuck: now, please follow the Download link from http://www.alsa-project.org
<crimsun> badmacktuck: scroll to the bottom of that page
<cbs> (he ate it)
<deCon> how do i find my domain name? ...for network settings?
<HymnToLife> deCon, do you have one ?
<badmacktuck> crimsun, thanks sorry i suck at irc
<Lilacor> deCon: do you have a static IP on the public IntarWebs?
<m0u5e> ububot how do i configure a 7 button mouse like a microsoft intellimouse 3.0a
<deCon> HymnToLife: i'm not sure, i'm trying to set up samba printing, but the guide i'm using is old
* DanaG uses evdev for his MX700.
<deCon> Lilacor: no
<badmacktuck> crimsun, im at the bottom of the download page, what am i looking for
<m0u5e> lol... the one time i actually ask teh bot a question, it doesn't answer :/
<Lilacor> deCon: then don't worry about it
<HymnToLife> then just leave it blank
<keypad> !tvcapturecard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvcapturecard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> or use localdomain if you really need to put something
<DanaG> I should make a feature request on Launchpad to have multi-button mice be detected to use that.
<techjim> I just set up a ubuntu 7.04 server and I went to install joomla and I ran into the mysql problem, access denied for user, root, which even spoiled by previously working ISPconfig.
<crimsun> badmacktuck: in a Terminal, run this command (just copy & paste): hg clone http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver
<keypad> can some one help me please, I dont want to have to reinstall ubuntu for the 3rd time.
<techjim> keypad: what seems to be the problem.
<cbs> oh i just learned another gem: linux32
<sahil> hey, anyone know how to restore the panel on the top in Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn
<cbs> if only somone had mentioned that sooner!?
<Lilacor> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<keypad> techjim: my tv capture card is not detected any more.
<badmacktuck> crimsun, done
<Lilacor> keypad: what does 'lspci -vv' and 'lshw' tell you?
<techjim> keypad: wish I could help ;/ i would google and check out ubuntu-forums
<crimsun> badmacktuck: now, run this command (just copy & paste): hg clone http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel alsa-kernel
<DanaG> aah, nice: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel/rev/560ab99ff38b
<DanaG> Gateway NX860 (also known as M685)
<cbs> im getting an error on a program install: no write access to defined path, but program is run under sudo
<Xyhthyx> How would I go about using fwcutter to extract/install the bcm43xx firmware from this site http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/bcm43xx
<DanaG> This machine's BIOS sucks sometimes -- suspend is broken even in WinXP, just the same as in Linux.
<keypad> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LOWER_CASE> n2diy: xsane is now finding the device & have just done a scan.  Bye & thanks. Alfredo
<DanaG> Suspend USED to work in Linux, but something broke it.
<sahil> can anyone tell me how to restore the top panel in ubuntu please ?
<cbs> sahil: try right click, new panel?
<badmacktuck> crimsun, done
<DanaG> Oh, and MX6xxx is likely a series.
<Lilacor> DanaG: it's not broken..it just needs to be configured
<techjim> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21648/ -- little help with mysql.
<DanaG> No, with the latest BIOS, even XP freezes on resume.
<sahil> but new panel wont get me the lil ubuntu icon and the Applications and the Places and System and stuff
<mni> can somebody  help me with wireles clue on how to set up ubuntu 6.06LTS
<crimsun> badmacktuck: now, cd alsa-driver && ./hgcompile --with-cards=hda-intel --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-debug=full --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build && make && sudo make install-modules
<cbs> sahil: rightclick panel, Help
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Mark_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Lilacor> How do I ensure that I the X module and the nvidia kernel module's versions match?
<keypad> lilacor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21649/
<sahil> ok im gonna go into the account with the problem and try it
<Lilacor> keypad: I wish I had KDE running. I'm stuck in console mode right now. :-/
<keypad> lilacor: startx ?
<badmacktuck> crimsun, done.
<DanaG> Oh hey, for the ATI HDMI, what chip do they use?  ALC882, or the D?
<mni> i install ubuntu 6.06LTS and i cant browse,can someone help?
<darklard> I'm having sound issues can anyone help ?? http://pastebin.ca/497994
<Lilacor> keypad: yes, that is not working right now because I'm trying to get the x kernel module and the nvidia kernel module to match
<momoru> Anyone else heard of a bug with the Feisty LiveCD installation where udev doesn't create all the necessary device files?
<cbs> momoru: no
<keypad> lilacor: oh... :(
<crimsun> badmacktuck: now, reboot.
<Lilacor> time to go dig....
<momoru> Well that happens every time I try to install it.
<Ozymandias2> so where are the ppc isos at?
<HiddenHax> any idea why tremulous crashes?
<deCon> how do you actually print using samba? after samba server is set up to print, how do you know if other computers will recognize the printer?
<badmacktuck> crimsun, thanks for your help, ill be back in a few
<DanaG> Does that NX860 patch fix input?
<crimsun> DanaG: numerous codecs, but normally Sigmatel and Realtek.
<Ozymandias2> anyone know?
<mni> i installed ubuntu 6.06LTS and i cant browse,can someone help?
<wir3> anyone know where i can find or download kida dock?
<Talaman72> ?
<joedaddymac> how do I install tar.gz files???
<keypad> Any one know a bit about tv capture cards  ?
<crimsun> DanaG: it should.
<TakeOut{u}> !info kiba
<ubotu> Package kiba does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DanaG> Cool, I'll have to give it a try later.
<joedaddymac> Im having a hell of a time to try to figure it out.
<momoru> I install feisty, reboot, it starts to load, sits there for a couple minutes, then drops to busybox with an error that /dev/disk/by-uuid/[whatever uid hda1 is]  doesn't exist.
<Talaman72> untar them joe
<crimsun> darklard: what sort of issues?
<Talaman72> or use archiver
<Ozymandias2> do i have to go to a different website or something? ppcbuntu.org or something?
<joedaddymac> I do that...but then what?
<badmacktuck> crimsun, i have sound now
<Ozymandias2> or does ubuntu's website have a bug or something?
<badmacktuck> crimsun, thank you so so so much
<usser> hey
<usser> hello guys
<wir3> ubotu, do you know where i can get an dock?
<crimsun> badmacktuck: (I know, I made those fixes :-)
<Talaman72> then go to the directory you untar it at and run ./configure
<joedaddymac> whats archiver?
<bruenig> !opsnack | wir3
<Talaman72> oi
<ubotu> wir3: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<badmacktuck> crimsun, well, that makes you friggin hero
<wir3> opsnack is teh name of it?
<crimsun> badmacktuck: nope, no hero.  I drink a lot of coffee, though.
<usser> question im going home for the summer and want to install ubuntu on my home pc there wont be internet though, what repositories are there on the dvd universe etc??
<Ozymandias2> hello?
<badmacktuck> crimsun, are those fixes going to be party of the next stable of ubuntu?
<crimsun> usser: no, neither universe nor multiverse are distributed on the dvd.
<crimsun> badmacktuck: yes.
<badmacktuck> crimsun, awesome, thank you
<crimsun> badmacktuck: np
<Ozymandias2> did ubuntu drop PPC support?
<crimsun> Ozymandias2: as a Canonical-supported $arch, yes.
<usser> crimsun: but can i install stuff from dvd???
<cables> Ozymandias2, officially, yes, but there's an unofficial build.
<momoru> So I boot back into the livecd and mount hda1 and browse to the /dev folder and I find out that there is indeed no /dev/disk folder, nor are there any device files for any of my IDE drives.
<crimsun> Ozymandias2: it remains in ports, where the unofficial $arches reside.
<DanaG> crimsun: http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/dmesg.audigycrash.txt
<usser> crimsun: that makes no sense, so packages are only available through the internet?
<DanaG> from toggling capture on A2ZS Notebook.
<Ozymandias2> not that that would be good info for ont he downloads page or anything
<crimsun> usser: universe and multiverse ones, yes.
<ss_> does any1 know how rum matlab on ubuntu?
<usser> crimsun: so what is on dvd
<darklard> crimsun I have NO sound whatsoever I've tried everything the bot had told me... i think
<ss_> dark: did u try alsa?
<usser> crimsun: only canonical supported software
<Talaman72> joe: when you downloaded the tar.gz file did it give you and option to open it with something?
<crimsun> darklard: right, you need alsa-{kernel,driver} hg.  That's the procedure that badmacktuck just followed.
<crimsun> badmacktuck: do you have time to walk darklard through the procedure that I just walked you through?
<HiddenHax> anyone know why tremulous crashes? all I know is that the screen flickers a LOT
<usser> crap.. ok can i make like a partial mirror of universe repository and burn it to dvd?
<badmacktuck> crimsun, i could but i dont have the steps anymore
<crimsun> usser: I think you'll want to check out the aptoncd project.
<badmacktuck> crimsun, i thought the commands would be in the terminal history, but they arent =(
<usser> crimsun: allright thank you
<mkquist> darlard - whats the prob w/sound? and have you looked here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<darklard> crimsun i need to download / install something?
<ss_> Does any1 know how 2 run matlab on ubuntu?
<wir3> is ubotu a bot
<DARKGuy> hey, what is this "app-install-data-commercial" ?
<crimsun> darklard: Please install 'build-essential', 'autoconf', 'automake1.7', 'mercurial', and 'libtool'.  Then read the instructions at the bottom of the Download page linked from http://www.alsa-project.org
<mkquist> darlard - sorry last post for u
<keypad> Can any one who has a tv capture card help me out before I reformat again... ?
<mkquist> darklard - sorry twice but have u looked here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Talaman72> joedaddymac: archiver = archive manager
<DanaG> Another odd thing: once snd-hda-intel loads, pcspkr is nonfunctional.
<marcus_murky> hi folks.
<joedaddymac> thanxz for the help. I have installed it using synaptic
<darklard> mkquist i don't think that one but i have looked at all the other bot urls
<mkquist> darklard - got ur name wrong twice... lol  but that page always helps me w/sound problems
<DanaG> I guess you could call that a good thing, compared to Dell's issue: on Dell, headphones don't mute speakers.
<crimsun> DanaG: err, on which Dells?
<crimsun> (they all use different codec/s revisions)
<mkquist> darklard - its very detailed and comprehensive
<darklard> crimsun did you notice I had something wrong/missing in http://pastebin.ca/497994 or are you just guessing this is my problem?
<crimsun> darklard: no, I know your problem.  I fixed it already.
<darklard> mkquist I'll check it out thx ^-^
<DanaG> I don't remember the specific model.  Inspiron, Intel graphics, default Broadcom wireless, and 14 or 15 inch.
<mkquist> darklard - g/l
<r4nge> what format are disk quotas in in quota?  like if i put in "50000" as a soft limit, how many megabytes is that
<crimsun> darklard: to get the fixes, you need to follow the instructions for compiling alsa-{kernel,driver} hg.
<DanaG> And that issue HAS been fixed in ALSA, but the real issue is the fact that Dell designed it oddly.
<joedaddymac> bye to all here in the ubuntu! great effort to help guys! its always very much appreciated! : )
<marcus_murky> anyone able to help with an IDE showing up as SD problem?
<cafuego> DanaG: badly, you mean. cheaply. dell-like.
<crimsun> marcus_murky: SD?  meaning SCSI (/dev/sd*)?
* DanaG likes Gateway's design: the old-fashioned hardware speaker cutoff.
<darklard> crimsun okay btw do you know why i have this problem? not compatible out of box on install?
<crimsun> marcus_murky: If so, that's intentional and part of the libata transition.  Why, is there a problem with your controller under libata?
<marcus_murky> Crimson: I have an NTFS Winx XP install on IDE disk, used to show up fine as a "Media" drive. I've installed somethign by mistake (I/m n00b), now the disk shows up as sda.
<Archon> Hi everyone. I need help setting up my bcm43xx driver for wireless.
<crimsun> darklard: the simple reason is that there is far too much hardware that has special-case design.  We weren't able to fix it for 7.04, because it's extremely new hardware.
<crimsun> marcus_murky: you likely have SATA hardware.  That's not a mistake.
<ss_> Anyone experienced with XawTV?
<darklard> badmacktuck what was wrong with your stuff? are you running a toshiba laptop by chance?
<marcus_murky> Crimsun, thanks - in that case, I USED to be able to browse the XP files, but now I can;t, and I am too new to linux to diagnose what I have done to change it.
<darklard> crimsun ooooh good to know -_^
<ss_> Anyone experienced with XawTV?
<pppoe_dude> how can i change contrast/gamma correction on i950?
<keypad> Can some one help me setup my tv capture card ?
* usser wow aptoncd rocks
<livingtm_> keypad, what card
<ss_> exit
<keypad> livingtv_: play tv pro
<Rctmcl> do you need to mess with modelines or anything in xorg.conf if you want to connect a 40" lcd hdtv?
<livingtm_> keypad, not familiar with that one, sorry
<keypad> livingtm_ the guide told me to do rm bttv and rm bt878 how do I reinstall those ?
<Archon> Hi everyone. I need help with my "Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)" wireless card.
<Archon> Can someone help me get it working?
<livingtm_> keypad, ooh, thats a frame grabber card. I had one of those and gave up on it for one with an mpeg encoder built in.
<keypad> livingtm_ it worked yesterday but now it cant detect it. Is there a command that will reinstall / detect drivers ?
<skinnypuppy1334> What would be more responsive? MB with two 2400 athlons pc2100 ram , or a dual core type processor with higher clock speed??
<livingtm_> keypad, i belive you'll have to re install manually... download, compile, etc
<marcus_murky> Can anyone help me find out why I can no longer browse my XP disk?
<melchior> skinnypuppy1334, both are fast enough
<cafuego> skinnypuppy1334: a current dual core cpu would be faster then an athon 2400
<cafuego> skinnypuppy1334: ..or two :-)
<keypad> livingtm_: but it was detected when I first put it in. and I got it working but then I restarted and it couldent detect it.
<cafuego> skinnypuppy1334: in fact, my single core Athlon64 3000+ is way afster then my 2400+ ever was
<zengkhol> <marcus_murky> FAT or NTFS ?
<skinnypuppy1334> what speed is the ram on those dual core machines?
<DanaG> DDR2-667, often.
<cafuego> skinnypuppy1334: Starts at 400MHz low end, going to 833MHz now i think
<livingtm_> keypad, Sounds like maybe you modprobed the kernel module, and it didnt reload when you rebooted
<skinnypuppy1334> is the fsb also at that speed?
<marcus_murky> zeng - NTFS. I used to be able to read it (but not rwrite), but now I can;t seem to mount the disk.
<livingtm_> keypad, do a "lsmod |grep bttv" and see if the module is listed
<cafuego> skinnypuppy1334: Intel c2d tends to be 667 mhz (but they have FSB issues, which AMD does not have)
<keypad> livingtm_: I did do some mob probing.
<cafuego> skinnypuppy1334: AMD has no fsb
<melchior> almost everything you'd buy new is fast enough for ubuntu
<godtvisken> Does anyone know how I can record video from my webcam?
<zengkhol> <marcus_murky> check your /etc/fstab
<Pokit> Question: How can i change my resolution when using fglrx? I tried adding entries under "modes" but it wont show up
<keypad> livingtm_: "lsmod |grep bttv" does nothing
<zengkhol> <marcus_murky> and try installing ntfs-3g or something
<livingtm_> keypad, that indicats that the bttv module isnt loaded. youll need to modprobe it again
<DanaG> Just avoid Celery.  er, on.
<livingtm_> keypad, but modprobe is for testing a module. if you want the module to load on boot youll hve to add it to /etc/modules.
<keypad> livingtm_: WARNING: Error inserting i2c_core (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko): Operation not permitted
<marcus_murky> thanks zheng. I'll have a look, see what I can do.
<livingtm_> keypad, did you sudo?
<keypad> livingtm : no, but I just just sudo and I get - WARNING: Error inserting i2c_core (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Pokit> Question: How can i change my resolution when using fglrx? I tried adding entries under "modes" but it wont show up.
<Pokit> in xorg.conf
<livingtm_> keypad, "sudo modprobe bttv", right? If it fails, it may be that you compiled the driver against a kernel other than the one thats running now
<wir3> has anyone  install or setup kiba-dock
* Pokit waves at wir3
<zengkhol> Pokit, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<keypad> livingtm_: I dont know if this helps but theres bttv in /etc/modules
<livingtm_> keypad, or that something is just plain wrong with your bttv module (or one of its dependencies)
<wir3>  waves at Pokit
<marcus_murky> Zheng - I can see in File Browser the actual device (under Audio Disk, File System etc). But when I bl click it, says I lack the provs to mount it. And I don;t knwo what I did to change the privs, as it worked before.
<livingtm_> keypad, sounds like it tried to load on boot but failed just as it did when you loaded it manually
<darklard> crimsun so i'm just only doing hg clone http://ht-blahblahblah ?
<keypad> so how do I fix it ?
<livingtm_> keypad, i would go back to the bttv instructions and start over from compiling the bttv modules
<wir3> Does anyone have Kiba-dock
<DanaG> What property of physics gives me AM radio from a half-hanging-out headphone connector?
<keypad> livingtm_: if I remove every thing I did will it be back to normal ?
<crimsun> darklard: now, run this command (just copy & paste): hg clone http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel alsa-kernel && hg clone http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver
<keypad> livingtm_: I had to do this get get colour on my tv capture card.
<zengkhol> ok marcus_murky, check /etc/fstab and make sure it has /dev/sda1  /media/hda1 ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1 (example of mine)
<livingtm_> keypad, I wouldnt remove anything. just go back to the instructions where it tells you to compile and install the drivers...
<keypad> livingtm_: I didn't have to compile any thing though?
<darklard> crimsun yeah it's been chewin on it for a bit but this is it? i only ask because when you said read instructions i figured there would be pages of them lol
<crimsun> darklard: there are further instructions beyond the ones I've given you, yes.
<zengkhol> marcus_murky, firsr check with fdisk -l to find out where your win xp partition
<darklard> hg clone http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver  --- is the only thing the bottom of the download page seems to tell me unless I want a full list or the rsync...
<livingtm_> keypad, im not sure where you go tyour bttv module from, but whoever compiled it needed to have the exact same kernel as you are currently running
<Frogzoo> DanaG: I'd imagine there's a resonance of your headphone with the AM station's carrier
<crimsun> darklard: no, follow the directions I've given you.
<DanaG> It only works when the connector is barely touching.  Perhaps that acts as a filter.
<keypad> livingtm_ I think it comes with the linux kernal im using.
<darklard> crimsun yes I installed all those packages then I just ran the code w/ url ...
<zengkhol> marcus_murky> still stuck ? try ubuntuguide.org, there you can find various ways to mount windows partition
<DanaG> Too bad I don't have a real use for a stereo microphone.
<Frogzoo> DanaG: it's interesting - I'd never bothered to consider why this happens
<livingtm_> keypad, did you need to download the driver to use the card initially?
<keypad> livingtm_: No it just worked.
<keypad> livingtm_: With out colour.
<livingtm_> keypad, then what did you do to attempt to get colour
<keypad> livingtm_: http://www.pcquest.com/content/linux/handson/101091501.asp
<godtvisken> Does anyone know how I can record video from my webcam?
<usser> so amd64 version works with intel emt64?
<marcus_murky> zheng - have run fdisk -l, and there is lots stuff mentioned about my 20 gig disk (linux disk), but not a lot about my ntfs disk.
<keypad> livingtm_: also something else I kinda mixed them both up
<ubuntu> elo ludzie mam problem
<ImIvIortaL> hey when im trying to install ubuntu it gives me the next error : http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/9302/probnc9.jpg
<ImIvIortaL> 7.04
<sli_> da sie nagrac cd z dysku fat
<zengkhol> marcus_murky> can u boot from the XP windows ?
<sli_> jak jestem na live cd ?
<marcus_murky> yeah. xp boots fine!
<elguavas> anyone know status of ubuntostudio for amd64?
<crimsun> elguavas: I just answered that.
<marcus_murky> zhengkhol - i pasted my fidks results in proivate message
<Lilacor> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<elguavas> crimsun: thnx got it
<livingtm_> keypad, "uname -r"
<keypad> livingtm_: I use this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153935&highlight=pal+b+bt878 and I used the config from that other link I sent yo
<keypad> livingtm_: "uname -r
<keypad> livingtm_: 2.6.20-15-generic
<darklard> crimsun where can I find the rest of the instructions... sorry to bug and thank you so much for your time helping out here
<keypad> livingtm_: tv capture card was working last night
<Fezzler> /ROOMS
<crimsun> darklard: now, cd alsa-driver && ./hgcompile --with-cards=hda-intel --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-debug=full --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build && make && sudo make install-modules
<Fezzler> /channels
<ImIvIortaL> Fezzler : /list
<ImIvIortaL> hey when im trying to install ubuntu it gives me the next error : http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/9302/probnc9.jpg
<DanaG> Oh hey, would you happen to know what the units of "size_t" under the "stat" struct are?
<DanaG> Blocks, or bytes?
<haluzak> hi, i installed my nvidia drivers on kubuntu and after restarting my resolution is 640x480 and it can't be higher, please how can i change it?
<darklard> crimsun so am I basically just re-compiling the kernel with new sound drivers?
<keypad> livingtm_: Should I just reinstall ubuntu for the 3rd time ?
<darklard> crimsun I just got many permission denied errors
<livingtm_> keypad, no.... im looking into it... patience :-)
<keypad> livingtm_: lol. ok :)
<disinterested> i have this webcam and i cant find drivers to install it any suggestions?
<darklard> crimsun the errors appear to only be linked to an attempt at deleting the alsa-driver/.tmp_versions/   files
<linuxnooblah> ive seen some crazy linux themes with widgets etc where can i start to getting these eg, how to install what packages i need plzpzlpz halp
<crimsun> darklard: make sure you're copying and pasting the commands I gave you.
<brianski> howdy. does anyone know where i can find a list of keyboard shortcuts for the various things compiz can do?
<brianski> i'm used to beryl, but i'm finding thru accidental keystrokes that there is more to compiz than just wobbly windows and the cube
<Lilacor> brianski: probably on compiz's website?
<keypad> livingtm_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21651/
<linuxnooblah> anyone? :S:S
<nesteaplunge> Question: What does it mean when the MD5 checksums are different? I'm trying to install Linux on my Windows computer, and I'm trying to get everything right, as it is the only comp. I have.
<livingtm_> keypad, "sudo modprobe bttv"
<nesteaplunge> Ubuntu
<nesteaplunge> mores specifically
<nesteaplunge> obviously
<livingtm_> keypad, need to have root priv's to insert a module
<kermitus> so can anyone tell me if its worth installing a program in Ubuntu on a separate drive? (like in windows?)
<brianski> Lilacor: you think ubuntu uses the same bindings as default compiz?
<linuxnooblah> anyone know of something i can read to start using widgets and cool themes ??
<keypad> livingtm_: ???
<Lilacor> brianski: I'm not sure. I'm just guessing wildly.
<keypad> livingtm_: oh
<livingtm_> keypad, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r`       those are the tickmarks to the left of the 1 key
<nesteaplunge> Question: I downloaded ubuntu, and after comparing it, the checksum does not compare correctly, does anybody have a reccomended mirror?
<darklard> crimsun I was copying and pasting, is there a next instruction? and I've been doing the whole thing including && correct?
<livingtm_> keypad, that should reinstall the kernel with its modules, hopefully bttv is in there too
<linuxnooblah> nesteaplunge: i had same problem, i used the torrent and it worked
<keypad> livingtm_: ok thanks doing that now
<crimsun> darklard: yes.
<livingtm_> keypad, that should get you back to where its in B/W at least :-)
<michael__> has anyone gotten flash 9 and firefox working?
<crimsun> darklard: please pastebin (http://pastebin.ca) the command and the errors.  All of them.
<fahad> join #ubuntu-sa/
<crimsun> michael__: what does "working" entail?  which cpu?
<nesteaplunge> linuxnooblah: where is the torrent file?
<keypad> livingtm_: Thats cool I know how to get it in colour for a bit :)
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. I need to be able to set my CPU frequency to stay at 1000MHz and not go higher. How can I accomplish that?
<linuxnooblah> nesteaplunge: 1 sec
<michael__> crimsun, actually nevermind, a website says i have 9 installed and working, but the abc.com player says i dont
<michael__> :(
<fahad> join #ubuntu-sa/
<livingtm_> keypad, once the install is done, try to modprobe your bttv module again
<crimsun> michael__: are you using flashplugin-nonfree?
<michael__> i think
<crimsun> michael__: assuming you're not on ppc or amd64, of course
<michael__> i downloaded the tar.gz
<michael__> the flash 9 is workin
<michael__> but the abc.com streamin isnt
<linuxnooblah> nesteaplunge: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<keypad> livingtm_: ok im going to go afk for 15 min and it should be downloaded by then? will you still be here ?
<livingtm_> keypad, Oh, probably. No sense in sleeping now :-)
<keypad> livingtm_: lol
<usser> Shaddox: use bios for that
<vbabiy> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shaddox> usser Well my processor overheats when I go above 1000MHz, I was on Kubuntu for a while and the power module jut let me set my frequency to 'Powersave'
<darklard> crimsun http://pastebin.ca/498101
<usser> Shaddox: slow down your proc through bios
<DanaG> Install powersaved or cpufreqd.
<Shaddox> Uh, okay, i'll try
<usser> Shaddox: is it a desktop
<Shaddox> oh, cpufreqd?
<Shaddox> no, laptop
<nesteaplunge> linuxnooblah: thx, did you just use the first one on the list?
<DanaG> powersaved gets along with kpowersave a lot better.
<linuxnooblah> nesteaplunge: u want this one [   ]  ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent    19-Apr-2007 07:53   27K  Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (BitTorrent download)
<Shaddox> DanaG: Where do i get cpufreqd?
<DanaG> !info cpufreqd
<DanaG> !info powersaved
<ubotu> cpufreqd: fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (feisty), package size 77 kB, installed size 340 kB
<ubotu> powersaved: power management daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.0-6ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 430 kB, installed size 2088 kB
<nesteaplunge> linuxnooblah: thanks for the help
<linuxnooblah> nesteaplunge: nps mate
<DanaG> Powersaved lets you set schemes.  It's a SuSE creation.
<DanaG> er, was originally.
<Shaddox> ok, cpufreqd is installed
<Shaddox> now how do i use it?
<Shaddox> DanaG: cpufreqd installed, how do I use it?
<Lilacor> I've installed nvidia-glx and the nvidia-kernel-source files but when I try to list the module with 'lsmod
<nesteaplunge> linuxnooblah: Did you have problems with the mouse and keyboard drivers?
<Lilacor> I've installed nvidia-glx and the nvidia-kernel-source files but when I try to list the module with 'lsmod | grep nvidia' I come up with nothing. what am I doing wrong?
<wir3> anyone know the command to firefox?
<darklard> crimsun find anything weird?
<linuxnooblah> nesteaplunge: none thus far
<AngryPunk> I'm having some problems with the touch pad on my laptop accidentally  pasting text when my wrists contact it when I'm typing.  Is there a way to disable the paste function of the touch pad?
<crimsun> darklard: I missed the url.
<darklard> crimsun http://pastebin.ca/498101
<Lilacor> wir3: mozilla-firefox
<linuxnooblah> nesteaplunge: i use an intelliexplorer v4 mouse and an MS internet kb
<wir3> Lilacor, thanks
<Frogzoo> AngryPunk: the solution is: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
<crimsun> darklard: you didn't happen to run the hg commands as root, did you?
<AngryPunk> Frogzoo: Thank you
<linuxnooblah> how do i make like a guest account in ubuntu so my families windows based machines and connect to my shares
<nesteaplunge> linuxnooblah: I have MS stuff, I should be fine. Did you recently switch from windows?
<DanaG> Oh, for cpufreqd,
<linuxnooblah> nesteaplunge: i dual boot xp pro and ubuntnu 7.04
<Khellendros|> I need a 64 bit flavor of Linux that can boot off a 1GB thumb drive, any suggestions as to how I'm supposed to do this?
<DanaG> go dig around in /etc/cpufreqd.conf
<Frogzoo> have they turned off submissions to the bot?
<linuxnooblah> 64bit off of thumb drive wtf?
<DanaG> I rename "On Demand {High,Low}" to "Ondemand {High,Low}" for consistency.
<darklard> crimsun.... hmmm terminal doesn't look that far up... but it's possible cause the first time i pasted it it didn't work (because i had text in command line from something else that hadn't been entered) so i thought i did not have permission and ran it sudo... not sure if it was that one or another command u gave me... but that did happen once
<Khellendros|> linuxnooblah: yes.
<linuxnooblah> what u need it for
<crimsun> darklard: yeah, that's why.  Those are because you're attempting to compile as an unprivileged user, but root owns those directories.
<linuxnooblah> and as far as i know ubuntu 7.04 will work
<Frogzoo> how to submit factoids to the bot? it used to be /msg ubotu factoid is blah blah blah
<Khellendros|> linuxnooblah: I'm going to run the latest 64 bit version of Blender on it.
<usser> do ubuntu and kubuntu has the same universe and multiverse repos
<crimsun> darklard: please rm -rf alsa-{driver,kernel} , then redo the hg clone [..]  commands, etc.
<nesteaplunge> linuxnooblah: oh, is it difficult to partition a drive? I'm kind of scared of doing it since I only have one computer.
<jleung> Hello everyone
<linuxnooblah> nesteaplunge: if youve never done it before it can be :S
<Khellendros|> Well, how do I get it on the thumb drive? Do I download a Live CD, and then install it onto the flash drive from there, or what?
<darklard> crimsun perm denied should i run that sudo... ?
<linuxnooblah> nesteaplunge: i suggest watching a google video by alan pope called dual boot
<Ali_ix> Frogzoo: yes, but some operator must accept submitted factoid
<crimsun> darklard: yes.
<linuxnooblah> khellendros|: i think so yes, i looked into doing it on my 2gb thumbdrive
<linuxnooblah> khellendros|: a quick google should help u out
<Khellendros|> k, is there a Live CD for ubuntu 7.0-?
<linuxnooblah> yes
<linuxnooblah> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<Khellendros|> Ah, thanks.
<cafuego> Khellendros|: the instaler is the livecd.
<nesteaplunge> linuxnooblah: K, I'll check it out.
<Khellendros|> got it
<linuxnooblah> nesteaplunge: gl :D
<darklard> crimsun do i need to delete alsa-kernel directory says already exists
<Frogzoo> Khellendros|: I assume the feisty cd runs as a live cd also ie no separate live cd required
<crimsun> darklard: yes, both alsa-kernel and alsa-driver.
<darklard> crimsun okay
<crimsun> darklard: then check them out as your /normal/ user not using sudo.
* DanaG loves the "boolean ? this : that" thingy.
<linuxnooblah> anyone recently installed nvidia drivers mind hepling me :D
<linuxnooblah> anyone :S
<keypad> livingtm_: do I need to restart  ?
<livingtm> keypad,  you need to get that module loaded by either: A) Modprobing, or B) rebooting
<livingtm> keypad, If your a good little Linux user, you modprobe ;-)
<darklard> LOL@concept10
<regjava> I get the max resolution as 800*600
<regjava> but in windows i can go upto 1024*768
<regjava> what should i do to correct it?
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. I need to scale my CPU frequency to about half of it's maximum, and I can't change it in the BIOS. Can someone help me scale it?
<livingtm> regjava, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the default resolution to 1024x768
<cafuego> Shaddox: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets, 'Yes', add the cpu freq scaling applet.
<DanaG> Shaddox: Is it a mobile, or a desktop?
<yomm> Hi ! I'd like to install a lamp server on my edgy box , is there a metapackage for apache , mysql ..etc , or do I need to cherrypick in the apt repos ?
<FFForever> how can i make my own deb from a downloaded tar.gz source tar?
<darklard> crimsun It has finished what next *_*
<Shaddox> cafuego: I did that, and it says it's unsupported.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, cpufreqd itself may be unnecessary -- laptop-mode may actually already do some of the stuff.
<Shaddox> DanaG: It's a laptop.
<crimsun> darklard: even the `sudo make install-modules'?
<DanaG> What CPU?
<Shaddox> AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2GHz
<linuxnooblah> i used the restricted driver tool for my graphics card but i still cant change my res or refresh rate, what should i do?
<Shaddox> I want to scale it to 1GHz cause the heat shield is damaged
<keypad> livingtm_: Hmm, same error messages.
<crimsun> darklard: if so, then reboot.
<Shaddox> And I need to prevent overheats until I can replace the thermal grease
<ep|k> hi
<darklard> crimsun i guess i just copied verbatum...
<livingtm> keypad, welp, try rebooting :-)
<keypad> livingtm_: Its telling me to restart now.
<keypad> livingtm_:  k brb
<cafuego> Shaddox: very peculiar.
<DanaG> Not supported? try modprobe-ing powernow-k8
<ep|k> how change my ip to be like user@me.my.friend-dal.net?
<darklard> crimsun so does && run command after previous is finished? and how is that different from ;    ?
<cafuego> DanaG: powernowd should autoload that at startup
<crdlb> && only runs the next command if the first one is successful
<crimsun> darklard: ; is unconditional whereas && is conditional.
<darklard> crimsun okay cool going to reboot BRB
<Shaddox> DanaG: modprobe powernow-k8 returns nothing.
<khamer> So, on a clean ubuntu install after a little mucking with window managers (though maybe the problem existed before), firefox seems hell-bent against certain types of web/javascript elements like the one on http://customize.org/fluxbox/themes/49134 for example
<khamer> any ideas for why?
<regjava> livingtm: i cant find default resolution in the conf file
<tondar> hello to all
<DanaG> Then it's already loaded.
<DanaG> Try cpufreq-info
<DanaG> Or look around in dmesg.
<Shaddox> It's not installed, DanaG. Let me install.
<livingtm> regjava, in the Section "Screen", you will find "Default Depth 24" or some number other than 24. Go to the "Subsection Display" matching that depth. the default resolution is the first one listed
<regjava> first one is already 1024*768
<livingtm> regjava, is 1024x768 the first one in each "subsection display"?
<regjava> yes
<livingtm> whats the "Device" name?
<regjava> nvidia corporation c51PV
<livingtm> regjava, are other resolutions listed as well?
<regjava> yes
<michael__> WTF
<michael__> i start firefox
<michael__> and after 20 seconds it closes
<michael__> god damn it
<cafuego> !ohmy | michael__
<ubotu> michael__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<michael__> sorry
* michael__ hates things like this
<michael__> actualy its whenever i try to load a page
<livingtm> regjava, Could try putting a # just to the right of "1024x768" on all lines, then save the file and press ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X11
<cafuego> michael__: I think you've got a dodgy extension, then.
<MacLinuxMaster> Hi friends, ,I'm havingig problems in kernels 2.6.12 ... 2.6.20 on Power Mac 6400 Zilog serial ports, I'm going crazy with this, how can I debug it ?
<michael__> extension?
<regjava> u mean this way "1024x768"#?
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy: Hi again
<livingtm> regjava, yes, the # will comment out everything to the right
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy: Still searching the culpirit
<elektronisch>  okay, not sure if this is a question for this channel.  but say i have a system that does not have speakers hooked up to it.  is there a way to run a sound server that i can remotely access from a system that has speakers.  preferably one that can be accessed by windows.  but i'll even go as far as to install vmware to have this capability.
<cafuego> elektronisch: Yes, esd can move sound to a remote location.
<keypad> :'( that didn't fix it.
<cafuego> elektronisch: Or more precisely, accept sound from remote locations.
<variant> elektronisch: or vlc (videoLANclient ((also supports audio streaming)
<variant> elektronisch: or samba
<variant> elektronisch: or icecast
<elektronisch> mm, well i want it to work on most applications
<cafuego> variant: I think he wants normal system sounds
<variant> cafuego: how strange..
<cafuego> elektronisch: esound (gnoem) or arts (kde)
<elektronisch> like mplayer, muine, any sound that is played using ALSA on my ubuntu system i want to be able to remote access
<variant> elektronisch: ah, you want the system beeps etc? thats odd
<[andrewr] > hello
<MacLinuxMaster> Someone here knows how to debug a serial port connection ?
<cafuego> elektronisch: That's how nowmal thin clients setups do it, too
<variant> elektronisch: ok, esd is the way to go thn
<[andrewr] > I got ubuntu edgy to boot in windows using colinux.  I wrote up a guide at http://roth.textdriven.com/other/colinux/
<elektronisch> okay thanks, ill look into esd
<livingtm> keypad, well you have two choices... google for the bttv driver source and compile and install, or reinstall ubuntu again. If your ubuntu install is new anyhow, that might just be faster.. althoguh you "wont learn as much"
<mrynit> is there a site the lists various hardware support with ubuntu? i'm looking for video card support mainly
<cafuego> mrynit: dunno.. what card/chip?
<elektronisch> cafuego, ill be able to access esd through windows?
<mrynit> im looking to buy new stuff buy i want to make sure it will work relly good
<cafuego> elektronisch: i doubt it... but through vmware it'll be fine
<keypad> livingtm: when I installed the kernal again why did it say something about grub ?
<mrynit> * new stuff to buy
<misfitpierce> Everything will pretty much work
<cafuego> mrynit: nvidia it is, then/
<elektronisch> darn, okay guess ill have to do just that
<elektronisch> thanks
<livingtm> keypad, grub needs to know where the new kernel is in order to load it on boot
<cafuego> mrynit: Evertything will work, but the ati drivers still suck.
<misfitpierce> google ubuntu hardware compat issues to find components with issues
<mrynit> yes but one modle ober the other?
<keypad> livingtm: so theres no chance it kept the old one and booted the old one but added the new one on the list ?
<misfitpierce> well look for beat hardware and google ubuntu compat with it
<cafuego> mrynit: The absolute latest may have issues, the models just below it tend to be fine; thing is, the driver is *from* nvidia themselves... so they tend to be fine with support for new stuff.
<livingtm> keypad, well you were really just re-installing the same kernel, but youcan verify with uname -r
<keypad> livingtm: so theres no chance it kept the old one and booted the old one but added the new one on the list ?
<keypad> livingtm: I mean http://tldp.org/HOWTO/BTTV/hw.html
<variant> [andrewr] : not bad, not something i will ever use though
<nonZero> Hi there!  How do i configure php to send mail() through my ISP's SMTP?
<uBurntWho> I'm using xubuntu -- is it safe to perform an upgrade, even though it says upgrade to unbuntu 7.04?
<variant> uBurntWho: yes
<uBurntWho> k, ty
<rikstah> nonZero, using postfix you can set a mail relay
<elektronisch> cafuego, im looking at JACK and it seems like it might do the trick
<darklard> crimsun.... no sound.... /cry *pulls it together* okay another suggestion?
<nonZero> rikstah, thank you!  no shortcuts?  I must install postfix?
<AshyIsMe> are the beryl packages broken for everyone else?
<rikstah> nonZero, im sure there is probably another way...but i dont know any personally
<crimsun> darklard: are you using model=laptop or model=laptop-eapd ?
<regjava> livingtm: I am on windows now , I did put a # after 1024*768 but that now killed my xserver
<regjava> I am unable to start it
<darklard> crimsun uh... where can I check...
<regjava> what should i do to reload the old config
<[andrewr] > variant: how come?
<variant> nonZero: you can use qmail too
<variant> nonZero: might be easyer to set up
<variant> or sendmail
<rikstah> variant, all pretty much the same
<variant> [andrewr] : i don't use windows
<rikstah> postfix is the one that apt recomments
<rikstah> recommends
<[andrewr] > variant: ah :)
<variant> rikstah: postfix is a pita to set up :)
<variant> securly
<livingtm> regjava, aparently your video card or driver really doesnt like 1024x768. you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove the comments
<rikstah> it was easy here, followed a simple howto
<crimsun> darklard: please pastebin your ``amixer''
<rikstah> using mysql virtual users etc
<variant> [andrewr] : why have second best when y ou can just format windows and use free software for everything :)
<livingtm> has anyone ever used VMWARE to run the iPod firmware updater?
<rikstah> livingtm, that sounds scary
<darklard> crimsun http://pastebin.ca/498174
<livingtm> my windows XP VM blue-screens when i try it
<regjava> Hey livingtm : how do i reload the old x server config file after revertiung it back
<Broccoly_> any ideas how to show byte counts for an established tcp session?
<livingtm> regjava, either reboot, or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<crimsun> darklard: amixer set 'IEC958' mute
<regjava> I did try reboot but it still failed
<rikstah> Broccoly_, ngrep might do it
<[andrewr] > variant: true, haha.. I'm actually kinda held up by getting my wireless adapter working in ubuntu :(
<MacLinuxMaster> I'm having problems in kernels 2.6.12 ... 2.6.20 on Power Mac 6400 Zilog serial ports, I'm going crazy with this, how can I debug it ?
<livingtm> rikstah, i dont own a damn windows box anymore :-)
<crimsun> darklard: after running that command, is ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' audible?
<nero678> Hello
<darklard> crimsun i'm not using digital out and I havn't been successful in unmuting it
<nero678> I have a problem
<nero678> abou Ubuntu
<variant> [andrewr] : i wouldn't let that stop me. compatibleones are available on the cheap
<rikstah> livingtm, i havent for like 5 years
<rikstah> :)
<nero678> i can't understand why
<Broccoly_> rikstah: might?
<nero678> i am having somw whiteborders
<nero678> around icon text
<nero678> why
<nero678> ?
<variant> !enter | nonZero
<ubotu> nonZero: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<livingtm> rikstah, My itunes db files got corrupted on my ipod
<nero678> i waant to stop em
<darklard> crimsun no
<keypad> livingtm: so how do I compile this bt module ?
<keypad> livingtm: so how do I compile this bttv module ?
<crimsun> darklard: can you unplug headphones, then plug them back in?
<nonZero> variant, thank you - i am installing postfix....
<nero678> help me pls
<darklard> uh... sure let me grab some headphones crimsun
<[andrewr] > variant: it works under ndiswrapper for no authentication (or really easy wep auth) but with some stronger encryption (wap I think, plus something else, can't remember now) I just couldn't get it working
<rikstah> nonZero, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67397
<nero678> help mee
<variant> [andrewr] : wpa, and with the new network-manager in feisty it should work.
<darklard> k did that didn't hear ne thing when in or out...
<nonZero> rikstah, i am following http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p5
<darklard> crimsun k did that didn't hear ne thing when in or out... -sorry for duplicate
<nero678> HELP ME GUYS
<rikstah> nonZero, even better
<variant> nonZero: ask your question properly and you might get an answer
<darklard> nero678 what's the problem?
<rikstah> nonZero, but that doesnt tell you how to relay to your isp
<[andrewr] > variant: I've read about a network manager / system tray type icon that pops up something like windows does, but I can't seem to get that in my ubuntu.. and it is updated.. (because of colinux)
<livingtm> keypad, well, you'd actually be better off using the module in the kernel package...
<[andrewr] > variant: it's just not there, instead I did ndiswrapper stuff from the command line
<variant> [andrewr] : you have 7.04?
<livingtm> rikstah,  you have anipod video 30g by chance?
<haluzak> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<[andrewr] > hmm I don't know.. it's edgy
<nero678> Darklard
<wir3> how do i use wine to install .exe games?
<rikstah> livingtm, no only new shuffle
<Shaddox> wir3
<Shaddox> wir3: I recommend trying Wine to install windows programs.
<darklard> nero678
<variant> [andrewr] : thats why, in the network preferences (in gnome administration menu) enable roaming mode for your wireless card and then network manager applet should be in the panel
<nero678> i am having
<variant> [andrewr] : upgrade to feisty
<nero678> some borders around icon text
<nero678> in feisty
<nero678> whitebordes
<wir3> yeah windows is exe
<Shaddox> wir3: If there's a problem with wine, try Cedega. Cedega is non-free, but easily pirated, and is designed specifically for gaming.
<variant> nonZero: ask your question ALL on ONE line
<EliasAmaral> wir3, wine nameofprogram.exe, in terminal
<keypad> livingtm: I think this is the command that killed rmmod bttv
<nero678> how to i deactivate them
<nero678> ?
<variant> nonZero: using the enter key as punctuation just annoys people
<variant> keypad: modprobe bttv
<wir3> cedega is easily pirated?
<darklard> hmm sorry i don't know anything about whitebordes....
<[andrewr] > variant: enable roaming mode, eh.. I'll try it.  I do have kubuntu though, should still be there right?
<wir3> eliasamaral: thanks
<EliasAmaral> Shaddox, cedega doesn't need to be pirated. (but the easy gui works only if you pay or pirate it)
<nonZero> rikstah, variant: in window$, you can just set up smtp=my.isp.server
<variant> wir3: that is not an appropriate question for here
<unda> any supperter here?
<keypad> variant: WARNING: Error inserting i2c_core (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<keypad>  along with more error messages.
<rikstah> nonZero, well this ain't windows....
<Shaddox> EliasAmaral: I never knew there was a non-gui version, couldn't find much about it. I just pirated cedega and installed a local package. ^^
<nonZero> rikstah, variant, thank you, I'll install postfix and set up the relay - bye bye!!!!
<Shaddox> Or a free version.
<rikstah> bye
<unda> well ill start to talk >.>
<Magus--> I just installed Ubuntu and rEFIt on my Intel Mac Mini, but when I tell it to boot Ubuntu, I just get a blank screen (and my monitor powers down) - would this indicate a problem with grub?
<unda> well i changed my login screen n now when login loads i stop in blackscreen
<EliasAmaral> Shaddox, hm, yeah. the problem is: recommending pirated software isn't allowed on #ubuntu (well.. erm.. i think. should not be). and, the non-gui version is actually just an cvs snapshot, that is, anyone can grab the cvs tree, but the whole product costs money
<wafflepox> broedj1, you there?
<Shaddox> ah well i dont know much about that kind of thing
<darklard> crimsun headphones didn't change anything...
<unda> i had 2 reinstall
<unda> im usin feisty
<unda> n i tried this time with a diferent lagin screen
<Broccoly_> is there a ubuntu forum?
<unda> n same happened
<nesteaplunge> Question: I am about to install ubuntu on my windows computer. Would my system recovery disk reinstall windows if this fails?(technically, or just don't want)
<dane_> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Magus--> nesteaplunge: yes
<MacLinuxMaster> I'm having problems in kernels 2.6.12 ... 2.6.20 on Power Mac 6400 Zilog serial ports, I'm going crazy with this, how can I debug it ?
<livingtm> keypad, not really sure why the reinstall didnt replace the modules with a fresh copy
<dane_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<keypad> livingtm: if I can remove the module with rmmod bttv there should be a easy way to reinstall it.
<DanaG> Oh, I tried cvscedega.  It didn't even reach the "try to compile" stage.
<DanaG> er, WineCVS, it was.
<livingtm> keypad, its part of the kernel-modules package
<nesteaplunge> Magus: ty, that was my last question.
<Winter> so i just installed ubuntu and am trying to install the latest nvidia drivers... however, whenever i try switching to console and out of X (ie, ctrl+alt+f1) the thing seems to lock up, although ctrl+alt+del still resets...
<Winter> anyone know what that's all about?
<crimsun> darklard: hmm.
<keypad> livingtm: should I see if I can use the recovery ubuntu kernal option ?
<MacLinuxMaster> ok, nobody here knows how to debug a serial line connection, right ?
<unda> well i installed my nvidia drives via automatix
<EliasAmaral> Shaddox, the cvs version of cedega is the lastest development version, but it's not guaranteed to work, :o
<Frogzoo> MacLinuxMaster: does wireshark sniff serial lines?
<esculapius666> I have problems
<unda> cuz whenever i try 2 introduce password on terminal i cant type anything
<esculapius666> yesterday
<esculapius666> I began upgrading to feisty
<unda> im using feisty
<livingtm> keypad, you can try booting to that, then doing the reinstall of the kernel modules package again
<DanaG> Another thing about cvscedega: Steam / Punkbuster may BAN.
<unda> n trying 2 get edgy 2 test it
<esculapius666> when I woke up I found my notebook shut down
<DanaG> I haven't dared to try those games, for that reason.
<esculapius666> when I started it
<esculapius666> and I addressed to the latest kernel
<esculapius666> It didn't work
<esculapius666> neither with recovery mode
<Stik> wtf... removing gaim wants to remove ubuntu-desktop? I thought apt was past this craziness by now :|
<nafis_devlpr> does anyone knows how to add a program at ubuntu startup??
<darklard> crimsun you've been very helpful, thanks... any other thoughts on this?....
<crdlb> !ubuntu-desktop | Stik
<ubotu> Stik: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<esculapius666> after I tried a recovery mode of the previous kernel
<nesteaplunge> Question: Will Ubuntu have any problems recognizing Comcast?
<esculapius666> I entered the terminal
<crimsun> darklard: sec, I need to log in to my git branches.
<keypad> livingtm: whats the command to reinstall the kernel again ?
<Stik> nice
<Stik> Il pass
<MacLinuxMaster> Frogzoo: I really don't know, I need to inspect the port, don't the packets
<purpzey> nesteaplunge: It shouldn't be an issue with your ISP...Only your wifi card, and even that seems rare at this point
<Broccoly_> crdlb: last time i tried removing ubuntu-desktop, my ubuntu desktop was uhhhhhh gone
<Magus--> hurray! i reinstalled grub and all is well :D
<Magus--> my mini server is one step closer to completion :D
<darklard> crimsun okay... sounds uh... don't get caught in the tree....
<esculapius666> finally I tried sudo apt-get update
<crdlb> Broccoly_: did you use aptitude?
<livingtm> keypad, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<crdlb> aptitude is kind of crazy
<crimsun> darklard: right, so you have a Toshiba P100?
<Broccoly_> crdlb: yes i did, gnome was gone
<darklard> yes... i think it's p100...
<Pokit> Ubuntu forces me to open everything as read only unless i use "sudo" from the terminal. how do i fix this
<crdlb> use apt-get next time
<darklard> yes... i think it's p100... crimson -repost
<esculapius666> and it told me of executing dpkg -- something I don't remember
<esculapius666> I did
<crdlb> or watch what aptitude is doing
<purpzey> Pokit: Shouldn't be everything...Just system documents and scripts
<esculapius666> It took a long time
<esculapius666> and actually
<Pokit> everything.  I open a mp3 on my other hard drive, and I can't change the ID3 tag info because of read only
<esculapius666> I'm not sure that everything is ok
<darklard> crimsun it's a P105 series
<regjava> How do i reconfigure my xsystem in ubuntu from the command line?
<nesteaplunge> Purpzey: I don't have wifi, just an ethernet port, is there any settings I should write down, I mean, how is it connecting to the internet after an install.
<crimsun> darklard: please rerun the alsa-info.sh script.
<livingtm> regjava, "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<crimsun> darklard: I'll need to look at it tomorrow (later today), since I'm quite tired.
<purpzey> nestea: Should be totally plug and play if your router is setup for Auto DHCP
<Stik> So Im not sure I get it... if ubuntu-desktop is recommended to not be removed, why the hell is it tied to an app like gaim lol
<regjava> is there any command line irc client for ubuntu?
<nafis_devlpr> does anyone knows how to add a program at ubuntu startup??
<MacLinuxMaster> I'm the only user here that has a PowerPC machine ?
<crdlb> !startup | nafis_devlpr
<ubotu> nafis_devlpr: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<nesteaplunge> Purpzey: I have windows and am looking to switch. I am simply trying to figure out how seamless this will be, and what problems, if any, I should be prepared for.
<crdlb> !info irssi | regjava
<ubotu> regjava: irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
* DanaG ROFLS at his router:
<DanaG> bound to 192.168.0.9 -- renewal in 967838831 seconds.
<DanaG> it's >, not |.  They should fix the bot to take either.
<haluzak> hi, i installed my nvidia drivers and now i have highest resolution only 640x480, how can i fix it to 1024x786?
<DanaG> s/either/both/
<darklard> http://pastebin.ca/498188 crimsun sorry so long
<DanaG> Google says 967 838 831 seconds = 30.6696169 years
<DanaG> Bwahahahahahah, crazy.
<MacLinuxMaster> This was a great way to inspect PowerPC market share
<purpzey> nesteaplunge: I can speak for myself on this issue....I setup my desktop for a dual boot a few weeks ago and had absolutely NO problems...Literally, right out of the install Ubuntu worked...It took a few days for me to get familiar with things, and being able to install themes and learning how to install packages besides that I had no issues...
<Winter> haluzak: have you edited xorg.conf to get the right resolutions?
<purpzey> nesteaplunge: Last night I decided do to my laptop. I ran into a small problem with the touchpad settings...Took me a few hours to get it all sorted out, but now it is up and running very nicely.
<moDumass> hey all, in suse i used to be able to log multiple users in at the same time, on the same machine, so i could essentially leave apps running as this user and then log in another user and start some apps there, is this possible with ubuntu?
<crimsun> darklard: nothing suspicious.  Try: amixer set 'LineIn' mute && amixer set 'Ext Mic' mute && amixer set 'Int Mic' mute
<Frogzoo> nesteaplunge: if you want a glass typewriter, the full office suite works out of the box - if you need to do more powerful things, you have to configure stuff & depending, it can take a while to get up to speed
<moDumass> because whenever I try things go orribly pair shaped
<haluzak> Winter: yes i have there normal resolutions i can paste you: "Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" " but it is just 640x480..
* Winter nods
<Winter> open up a terminal and type xrandr -q
<nesteaplunge> purpzey: Does setting up a dual partition cause performance loss?
<Frogzoo> moDumass: that works out of the box
<darklard> crimsun amixer invalid command ...
<Winter> it should give you a list of legal resolutions
<crdlb> moDumass: if you lock the screen you should have a switch user button on the password prompt
<Frogzoo> moDumass: quite -> switch user
<Frogzoo> moDumass: quit -> switch user
<crimsun> darklard: oh, sorry.
<moDumass> ok, hmm, il give it another try
<haluzak> Winter: heh yes it did...i have there only those low res...can it be i bad monitor setting?
<purpzey> nesteaplunge: I actually set mine up on two separate HDs...I don't see why a partition would affect performance...but I am always hesitant to mess with the partition tables...9/10 it works fine...but, if it doesn't...
<crimsun> darklard: amixer set 'LineIn' nocap && amixer set 'Ext Mic' mute && amixer set 'Int Mic' mute
<Winter> huh, i dunno
<Winter> that might be
<nesteaplunge> pupzey: exactly, and this is my one computer
<haluzak> Winter: hmm thx i'll try to set it :) ... ty
<Winter> np
<darklard> crimsun no sound...
<moDumass> Frogzoo, will i have to recreate all settings, or will beryl work there also?
<crimsun> darklard: are you using headphones or just the internal speaker?
<darklard> crimsun I keep switching between both while it's playing since the first time u mentioned it...
<purpzey> nesteaplunge: I was in the same predicament myself before I decided to clear off one harddrive...Best thing you could do, if you can is just to back up data...and then if the partition fails you can restore XP and not lose the important stuff...
<avis> does the 64 bit of feisty have windows codec restrictions ?
<Frogzoo> moDumass: don't think beryl should make a difference
<Frogzoo> Winter: should xrandr -x   invert my screen ??
<avis> what restrictions opposed to 32 bit feisty does the 64 bit flavor have ?
<blackdiamond> someone of you had joined the ubuntu med project?
<Frogzoo> avis: no flash
<darklard> avis i'm not sure but many things don't work in 64bit  take for instance FLASH in your browser
<Winter> Frogzoo: yes
<avis> oh i see
<avis> ok
<darklard> avis or many drivers like the ones provided by nVidia ... don't remember all the other problems I had with 64bit
<Frogzoo> xrandr -x errors out with "X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)" any ideas what's wrong ?
<Winter> Frogzoo: nope! It does that for me, too
<Winter> ubuntu is probably missing something
<darklard> crimsun I keep switching between both while it's playing since the first time u mentioned it... (sorry i'm keepin' ya up)
<crimsun> draconius: hmm.  The codec still marks them muted.  Can you completely power down your laptop, wait 3 minutes, then power it back up?
<crimsun> draconius: I have the same codec, so we can debug a bit more.
<Frogzoo> Winter: ah, there's a post that xorg.conf needs  Option          "RandRRotation"      "on"  - brb, fingers crossed
<crimsun> draconius: sorry.
<Winter> Frogzoo: ah hah
<crimsun> darklard: those last two were for you
<DanaG> Oh yeah, crimsun, have you ever tried the nonfree OSS audio drivers?
<Winter> good catch
<darklard> crimson OOh
<DanaG> With them, I can set mic-in as output.
<darklard> BRB then
<DanaG> BUt they cause a Panic with the Cardbus Audigy.
<crimsun> DanaG: I don't even look at other source because of potential license issues.
<DanaG> I mean, don't look at the source, but do look at what they can do.
<DanaG> Or is that still an issue?
<crimsun> DanaG: no, I haven't used them in such a fashion.
<DanaG> Their labels of "Green" and "Pink" certainly don't help.
<okeR> hey anyone alive ?
<crimsun> well, certain HDA codecs have autosense.
<crimsun> HDA really is a major advancement over AC'97
<okeR> I've searched google etc, does anyone have a successfull tutorial on getting sound working with a nVidia device in Ubuntu Dapper ?
<keypad> Shit that dident work.
<crdlb> !ohmy | keypad
<ubotu> keypad: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shadowc001> im havin problems with feisty, cant get the rez to change from 800x600
<MrC_> hi there is there any open source developer  in here?
<keypad> word.
<okeR> !ohmy | crdlb
<ubotu> crdlb: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TakeOut{u}> shadowc001, did you just install it ?
<shadowc001> yeah
<okeR> I've searched google etc, does anyone have a successfull tutorial on getting sound working with a nVidia device in Ubuntu Dapper ?
<shadowc001> ive tried all the old tricks...
<TakeOut{u}> it asked you what resolutions you wanted when you installed it
<regjava> How do reconfigure my xserver in ubuntu?
<shadowc001> i know how to edit the xorg.conf file enough to change rez
<keypad> Does any one know how to reinstall kernel modules ?
<purpzey> okeR: Have you read this -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=397671&highlight=dapper+soundcard+nvidia
<MrC_> what do you guys/gals think about Microsoft saying free and open-source software violates 235 of its patents. ?
<okeR> purpzey, thank you.
<DanaG> HD Audio renders Creative obsolete.
<crimsun> MrC_: unfortunately, offtopic.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<regjava> is there any command to reconfigure my xserver, I am unable to get in to the Gnome after a config change
<MrC_> Because i hated MS abd now will hate even more
<shadowc001> nomatter what i change it to it stays at 800x600@50hz
<DanaG> And Vista forces ACPI standards, for once!
<purpzey> regjava: What did you do to it?
<MrC_> ok sorry
<regjava> I commented out some line  , restarted xserver
<purpzey> regjava: do you know what line?
<regjava> and then it was not let \ting me get in to x
<etherclear> regjava: punch in  -dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<regjava> I reverted it back
<etherclear> to reconfigure it
<keypad> can some one help me reinstall the bttv modules ?
<purpzey> regjava: You had a backup and just copied the back up?
<regjava> I reverted the file, now how do i reconfigure it again
<purpzey> @etherclear
<Orfeous> searching for a application for my iPod!
<shadowc001> any ideas on how to change it, i have a 5700U and a dell P780 monitor, all set to correct v/h sync and resolutions in xorg.conf
<esculapius666> I have a serious problem
<shadowc001> is there some other thing that can force it to stay 800x600@50?
<regjava> shadowc001: even i have the nexact problem
<esculapius666> How I disable ATI restricted drivers from terminal?
<Orfeous> i want a feature that make automatic playlist of the directory names.
<esculapius666> pleeeeeeeeease
<Orfeous> like EphPod in windows
<regjava> The resolution is always 800x600
<crdlb> esculapius666: on what card?
<esculapius666> ATI Radeon U1
<crdlb> esculapius666: sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<crdlb> choose "ati"
<modumasser> hey all, this is the modumass, but now in new user space
<shadowc001> this is drivin me nuts
<modumasser> um, quick question, how do i get beryl themes to change to my selection?
<Orfeous> dont use ATI with linuxs ;)
<Orfeous> it just causes problems
<modumasser> since no matter which theme i select in the theme manager it stays in the one i had
<crdlb> s/ATI/fglrx/
<Lilacor> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dexomsrc> vsftpd question: Can I have virtual users + anonymous login enabled, but local system users DISABLED?  It doesn't seem like it in the .config.
<chris__>  jg
<shadowc001> well apparently nVidia is stuck at 800x600
<darklard> crimsun reboot didn't help...
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes, im converting some videos using mencoder... if I do the comand mencoder -options to convert one file && another command to convert other file next is it it right?
<crimsun> darklard: ok, I'll need to read the source for a bit.
<murdock76> is anyone present familiar with mplayer?
<darklard> crimsun http://pastebin.ca/498208 as it is now...
<darklard> crimsun should I just head to bed and hope to catch you tomorrow or can you shoot me an e-mail?
<tondar> hey all
<tovella> murdock76: do you need help w mplayer?
<tondar> how could I add album art to songs in banshee?
<murdock76> yah
<tovella> murdock76: describe.
<murdock76> i can't open news on cnn.com and i heard mplayer works for linux in lieu of media player (windoze)
<crimsun> darklard: please try tomorrow (later today)
<Trickser> hi, yesterday i reported a problem after hibernation. I couldn't see my partitions after recovering, but then I used the utility testdisk and I could recover all the partitions except of the swap partitions. I had to recover the boot sector as well, using grub. Now I am monitoring my hard disk with smartmontools but it seems there are no problems in there. Is it possible that the hibernation could produce this?
<murdock76> i try to install the package and it can't seem to.
<MrC_> does anyone knows how to the change the splashscreen  ubuntustudio
<MrC_> ?
<tondar> how could I add album art to songs in banshee?
<tovella> murdock76: let me do some checking.
<MSTK> does anyone know if there's a way I can keep my SSH server running without full power usage?  such as when leaving the box on standby?
<murdock76> there are some unmet dependencies, and yet when i try to load the dependancies, it tells me they are installed ><
<crimsun> tondar: do you mean local art or online?
<murdock76> ok
<crimsun> tondar: did you enable the plugin?
<tondar> crimsun: local
<tondar> crimsun: hm, lemme check
<darklard> crimsun I saw an error on my screen when booting tell me if it's related, just noticed it, it said...
<tondar> crimsun: what is the name of the plugin?
<crimsun> tondar: that's only relevant if you want album art retrieved over the 'net
<tondar> crimsun: how about local art?
<crimsun> tondar: are they named .folder.jpg ?
<darklard> crimsun [   23.384909]  PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@d0000000 for 0000:01:00.0
<tondar> crimsun: what they have to be named that way?
<crimsun> tondar: e.g., ./Tori Amos - To Venus and Back/.folder.jpg
<shadowc001> so no one knows how to fix the 7.04 800x600 bug?
<tondar> crimsun: I have to make a folder for each song and name the art that?
<crimsun> tondar: that's one way.
<darklard> shadowc001 did you reconfigure your Xserver stuff?
<shadowc001> yes
<crimsun> tondar: it may also support dragging n' dropping; it has been some time since I used Banshee.
<tovella> murdock76: just as i thought - i use mplayer, but not for cnn.com...
<Karark|away> i have an ATI card but my glx module is nvidia?!  so i can't get 3D to work with my ATI card
<murdock76> oh
<tondar> crimsun: so I should manage all same album songs in a folder and put the correct image inside keeping the name convention??
<crimsun> darklard: doesn't seem relevant.
<Karark|away> any tips on how to remove the nvidia module?
<darklard> shadowc001 are you running 64bit ? - that was my problem
<shadowc001> darklard: i even got rid of the lower rez's in hopes of forcing it to 1600x1200
<shadowc001> 32
<crimsun> tondar: try drag n' drop first.
<murdock76> well i'm just looking for something that will play media like WMV
<purpzey> murdock76: You've got me curious now...I have mplayer installed aswell and mine isn't working on those sorts of sites either.
<tondar> crimsun: drag drop art?
<darklard> crimsun okay
<crimsun> tondar: right.
<crdlb> Karark|away: ati what?
<tondar> crimsun: drag to where? on song?
<Karark|away> crdlb, radeon 9600se
<tovella> what worked for me was to install ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<murdock76> damn.  the website said it can do WMV
<yussef> any know about how large an ubuntu install is?
<crdlb> Karark|away: did you install fglrx?
<murdock76> can anything work on cnn.com?
<shadowc001> i just tried the Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false" and it diddnt work
<Karark|away> crdlb, yes
<crdlb> you should use the free "ati" driver on that card
<darklard> shadowc001 well... that was the only thing i had worth something... i had same problem but switching over to 32bit fixed it for me...
<yussef> I'm wondering if I can install on a 1gb cf card
<murdock76> and the other videos that always tell me "get windows media player"?
<Karark|away> crdlb, ive been having a hell of a time getting 3D to work on this
<DanaG> Isn't "radeon" better to use?
<shadowc001> its on an older p4 so its only a 32 bit proc
<crdlb> Karark|away: did you check to see if it was working out of the box?
<crdlb> DanaG: no
<crdlb> they're the same
<keypad> can some one tell me whats in /etc/modules.conf by default
<crdlb> ati is a wrapper
<Karark|away> crdlb, what do you mean?
<darklard> shadowc001 yeah... sorry i'm not much help -_-
<Karark|away> crdlb, the card works with the 'ati' driver, im on that now
<darklard> GoodNight all!!
<crimsun> tondar: it uses cover.jpg.
<darklard> crimsun when are you planning on being on next?
<crimsun> tondar: see http://banshee-project.org/Guide/See
<crdlb> Karark|away: ok: glxinfo|grep client
<tovella> murdock76: if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras, it should get you on track to use the gstreamer-plugins.
<Karark|away> crdlb, and i got it working with fglrx but fglrx was loading the nvidia glx module
<murdock76> ooh :)
<modumasser> hey all, a while ago i filled up my user space and couldnt log in because i had to delete some stuff, is there a way i can set it up so that that will not happen again
<tondar> crimsun: thanks
<murdock76> kpackage would grab that right?
<purpzey> tovella: what is the command line to install those packages?
<keypad> can some one go to /etc/modules.conf and tell me whats in there I just deleted mine :( :(
<modumasser> not allow users to dload to non network drives possibly
<crimsun> darklard: I'll be online for a bit longer, but I'm busy and heading to bed eventually.  Probably be online in 11 hrs.
<shadowc001> its all good, i just figured other ppl had this problem
<murdock76> apt-get probably purpzey, but i use kpackage cause it does the same.
<tovella> purpzey: "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Karark|away> crdlb, i do not have glx working
<darklard> okay i'll check back then crimsun I've gotta get some sleep, thanks for all your help!
<DanaG> aah: ati  is  an  Xorg  wrapper  driver for ATI video cards.  It autodetects whether your hardware has a Radeon, Rage  128,  or  Mach64  or  earlier class  of  chipset,  and  loads  the  radeon(4), r128(4), or atimisc(4) driver as appropriate.
<crdlb> Karark|away: come to #ubuntu-effects
<DanaG> Oh, is there a way to have gnome-terminal trim line breaks on copy?
<crdlb> it's quieter
<purpzey> tovella: Do I need an x-server restart to see if they work properly?
<yussef> any idea if ubuntu can install on a 1gb partition?
<DanaG> Is there 3D with radeon on a 9800?
<crimsun> yussef: not a complete Ubuntu install.
<crdlb> DanaG: yes
<tovella> murdock76: that way, the next time you try to play a multimedia format for which you do not have plugins installed, it will start a package manager, & show you some options to install some appropriate plugins.
<keypad> can some one please browse to /etc/modules.conf and paste theirs ?
<crimsun> yussef: you certainly can install a base (aka minimal or command line) system, though.
<shadowc001> where is the xorg.conf on the install cd?
<DanaG> man pages for radeon need updating, then:
<DanaG> R350        Radeon 9800PRO/9800SE/9800, FireGL X2 (2D only)
<murdock76> nice :)
<tovella> purpzey: no x-server restart required.
<murdock76> thanks tovella.
<DanaG> or is that 2D-only on FireGL only?
<yussef> crimsun: does the gui installer give me the option to have a minimal install?
<tovella> murdock76: no problem.
<crdlb> DanaG: it's basically new to feisty
<crimsun> yussef: no; use the alternate installer.
<murdock76> what is the command line again?
<keypad> never mind....
<yussef> crimsun: ah thanks
<tovella> murdock76: "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<murdock76> ok thx it's going now.
<murdock76> i don't sudo, i sudo -s -H and go direct to root.
<rikstah> or sudo su -
<shadowc001> ok why in nvidia-settings is my model "@@@"?
<shadowc001> and it says the resolution is "auto" and i cant change it
<murdock76> tovella: ok it's in.  so now i just go to cnn, and try to play a video, and something will help me get the right plugins?
<tovella> murdock76: exactly.
<murdock76> tovella: ok testing now :)
<purpzey> murdock76: I just did it. I found that it won't play embedded
<shadowc001> i find it kinda hard to believe that im the only one with this problem...
<purpzey> murdock76: But, if you right click, open in mplayer, mplayer looks for codecs, installs, and then you are good to go, you'd just have to view it that way...b/c I still can't get them to go embedded but they stream right into mplayer.
<murdock76> i can't get mplayer though.
<murdock76> my biggest problem.
<murdock76> i gotta restart...brb.
<MSTK> is there any way to keep my SSH server running while on Standby?
<shadowc001> sigh, i hate broken stuff... guess ima have to go back to windows :D
<ompaul> MSTK, wake on lan?
<Bogaurd> i'm trying to use smartmontools on my drives... since i upgraded to feisty, all my drives are now called /dev/sdx, and smartctl says they dont support smart...
<MSTK> ompaul - how would I set that up?
<ompaul> MSTK, well as far as I know it is more to do with bios but lets research it
<DanaG> oh, smartctl -d ata
<[Neurotic] > Hi, I have VMWare installed, and it seems to run a series of services on bootup/login. How can I go about turning them off? I can't see them in the Session Manager / Service List.
<michael__> whats the command to find a gpg key for a source in apt-get?
<ompaul> MSTK, perhaps this works - don't know cos I never get into that position http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234588
<MSTK> thanks, I'll look into it
<digital_k> hello all:)
<Parmenion> anyone has positive experiences with Linux offline GTD apps ?
<shadowc001> what is edid for?
<phaethon> what's the package name for OpenAL libs and dev?
<murdock76> i'm back.  no luck.
<murdock76> still asked me to go get media player. ><
<digital_k> i just edited my sources list , i am attempting to upgrade from feisty to gutsy. *fingers crossed*
<Parmenion> and, guys, where can i find amarok without KDE ?
<Parmenion> digital_k, good luck =)
<Bogaurd> DanaG: sweet, thanks. will that work on SATA drives also? or not?
<Parmenion> but is it wise to do so now?
<digital_k> Parmenion:thanks
<Parmenion> its barely been a month since feisty's been out
<digital_k> I know but I am a fool for the latest and greatest.
<digital_k> lol
<murdock76> tovella: any other ideas?
<tovella> murdock76: can you give the specific url?
<MSTK> ompaul - WakeonLan seems to be what I'm looking for.  The instructions say to go to BIOS and turn on WoL...how would I access BIOS exactly?
<murdock76> www.cnn.com
<murdock76> then i just click on one of the videos.
<Parmenion> digital_k, what's so new in gutsy that your risking your install?
<murdock76> and it directs me to get the media player
<tovella> murdock76: i've looked at a few of them now.
<murdock76> which i can't cause of course, no windows. :S
<digital_k> well I just want to test drive it ya know, see where it is development wise.
<DanaG> Oh, I tried Gutsy.
<murdock76> there is something for WMV i think i need to get before it functions properly.
<DanaG> Oh hey, FIRST, back up your system before Gutsy.
<ompaul> MSTK, that is a machine by machine thing - as your machine boots it will say "F2 for setup" or some such - you will have to work that one out for yourself
<MSTK> ah, thanks
<DanaG> or you may regret it later on.
<digital_k> DanaG: thats a done deal ! ;)
<MSTK> wait, apparently WoL only works on computers from the same network
<[Neurotic] > Is there a way to see what startup scripts run, that don't show up on the Services list, or the Session startup list?
<Parmenion> I dont think id want to risk my current system right now :P much too in love with it :P
<ompaul> digital_k, go to #ubuntu+1 and see what they say is broken today
<MSTK> is there any way to simply leave SSH on during a Standby? (to save power)
<Parmenion> DanaG, whats so new about gutsy ?
<xcs> hello ppl !!
<ompaul> MSTK, the machine will have to wake and then it should restore services including ssh server
<digital_k> ompaul: thanks, will keep that in mind for later
<ompaul> digital_k, heh you should keep it in mind now :)
<digital_k> lol
<tovella> murdock76: did you get a window with a couple of buttons to choose from (one of which may have said 'play anyway'?).
<deepbluegene> hi. i recently updated ubuntu 6.10 by using automatic update feature.but now i m unable to login. when i enter username and password i can see gnome starting but instead of logging it take me back to login screen.i then tried to login in failsafe mode but same thing happened agaian but this time i was able to read a message(partialy)"i have detected another...now  i am unable to login.what...
<deepbluegene> ...should i do
<MSTK> ompaul - but WoL will only work from computers on the same network, if I read correctly.
<DanaG> New versions of things, mostly.
<murdock76> no
<murdock76> not at all
<ompaul> MSTK, so when you ssh into your lan it will come from a router, and this perhaps is enough
<Gerro> deepbluegene: remember that warning it gave about having to know what you are doing and reading the forum... should have listened. Most likely try reinstall with latest version, might want to backup your files.
<tovella> i got something like that the first time, but never since.
<MSTK> okay, I'll try that
<nesteaplunge> Question: Any suggestions as to why my ubuntu disc is not installing? I'm trying to switch from windows, I've gotten all my questions answered, checked the checksum, the disc is ok, optical drive boots first, but now when I try to install, I just get this long cmd prompt looking thing. Any help???
<xcs> guys I have a question : how do I automaticaly open my PPPoE conection at boot ? and how do I keep it online (it disconects at a time) :(
<Parmenion> nesteaplunge, does the thing actually stall?
<Gerro> nesteaplunge: are you at the live cd mode?
<Parmenion> if not, just give it awhile to load, and it depends wheter your doing an alternate or desktop cd install
<digital_k> nesteaplunge: have you just waited to let it do its thing?
<digital_k> sometimes it takes a bit to load
<nesteaplunge> Parmenion: What do you mean?
<digital_k> the alternate installer has a text based installer, nesteaplunge
<digital_k> the live cd has a graphical interface
<Parmenion> yep
<tovella> murdock76: are you using firefox or konqueror?
<nesteaplunge> Gerro: I'm not entirely sure, I click install, and a long list of commands appears. It goes for about 30 seconds and stays there. I waited 15 minutes, nothing. Twice
<Parmenion> nesteaplunge, so you got into the live cd then?
<Gerro> nesteaplunge: long list of commands? what are you trying to install exactly?
<deepbluegene> Gerro:can i upgrade to ubuntu7.04 from ubuntu 6.10 without deleteing my previous installation
<murdock76> i'm back.
<tovella> murdock76: are you using firefox or konqueror?
<Mishaal> i mounted the hard drives. but it says You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "ntfsdrive". how do i solve this problem ???
<murdock76> i froze up.
<Parmenion> deepbluegene, yes
<nesteaplunge> Gerro:Ubuntu
<murdock76> firefox
<xcs> Mishaal : use the ntfs 3g
<murdock76> tovella: i'm using firefox.
<deepbluegene> Parmenion: Thanx
<Gerro> deepbluegene: most likely not, I don't why not because it should be soooo simple to implement but developers don't usually spend time on that
<murdock76> i never tried konquerer
<nesteaplunge> Perminion: I'm like 99% sure, yes
<tovella> murdock76: lets see what plugins you have installed...   type "about:plugins" in your browser's address bar.
<prethalayam> Azureus gives me failed to create parent directory error in ubuntu
<digital_k> i must say the gutsy servers are pretty swift , I am already at 70% of download
<digital_k> total of 400 mbs, give or take
<prethalayam> How do i fix it
<Mishaal> in terminal xcs ??
<Gerro> nesteaplunge: ubuntu is not enough, for what processor, what flavor of ubuntu, and which version?
<cox377> prethalayam: is it a rights issue on the folder?
<prethalayam> yes
<prethalayam> But i have started Azureus as root
<shadowc001> ok there is obviously some other place that it is getting my resolution settings, any ideas on that?
<nesteaplunge> Gerro: 7.0.4, celeron 2.93 ghz
<tovella> murdock76: you should see Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0-b105, Shockwave Flash, Totem Web Browser Plugin 2.18.1, Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible; Totem), DivX Web Player, and QuickTime Plug-in 7.1.3
<digital_k> azureus does not need to run as root.
<murdock76> tovella: in firefox i check this right?
<tovella> murdock76: exactly.
<Gerro> nesteaplunge: nice processor but do you meet the minimal ram requirements for live cd install?
<nesteaplunge> Gerro: 1 GB so I'm sure I do
<pihus> What would be the best way to view MP4 videos?
<prethalayam> I am always getting Failed to create parent directory error where ever i give the download location
<Gerro> nesteaplunge: what are the "commands" it is listing called? can you give me a screenshot?
<murdock76> tovella: VLC, shockwave, java, and totem.
<shadowc001> if i delete my xorg.conf file it still has one somewhere and i can now select a lower resloution
<nesteaplunge> Gerro: I'll try, give me a minute
<shadowc001> where is this file?
<murdock76> tovella: i wonder if i have to activate them in settings.
<Gerro> shadowc001: perhaps the xorg.conf.backup? or its creating a default one
<tovella> murdock76: i would start by purging mozilla-plugin-vlc.
<Fri13> prethalayam: Have you already made that directory where you are trying to make download directory? And where are you trying to make it?
<Gerro> shadowc001: maybe it doesn't use config file and tries to generate one
<moDumass> hey all, um, the problem i have is if i swap users and swap back, i cant see anything, its a black screen and a cursor
<shadowc001> it says "useing built in configuration"
<shadowc001> "55 lines"
<Gerro> moDumass: try ctrl alt f7
<moDumass> even alt-ctrl-del or alt-ctrl-backspace does nothing
<murdock76> tovella: shouldn't they be loading the WMV though?
<moDumass> hmm, cool
<moDumass> will give it a go
<moDumass> thanks
<Gerro> moDumass: that is option I use to switch from terminal to graphics mode without restarting
<chdragonfly> i just installed ubunta, now it doesn't boot windows, can anyone help?
<sHoOcK> $server
<prethalayam> i can save the files only in my home directory
<tovella> murdock76: im concerned that vlc may be trying to take over where totem-gstreamer can do it, just fine.
<murdock76> oh ok.
<murdock76> so how would i get rid of the vlc plugin?
<Fri13> prethalayam: yes, default is you only save your files in your home directory. Security reasons...
<prethalayam> ok
<Fri13> + user control reasons.
<shadowc001> so its built in, then why can i now go lower res?
<tovella> murdock76: "aptitude purge mozilla-plugin-vlc".
<erwin> palembang
<prethalayam> but what if i start azurues as root, shud it not allow me to save in any location?
<murdock76> ok
<erwin> hai] 
<erwin> halo
<erwin> haiiiiiii
<Fri13> prethalayam: But if you like to have downloads go to other directories (other harddrives or removable drives) you can allow there permissions, if those are non-system partitions...
<Gerro> erwin: haaiiii
<digital_k> alright guys my download is at 96 %, Im gonna go and let it do its thing....be back in a bit. :)
<Fri13> prethalayam: if you start programm as root, it has full controll over your system. Then like if you start IRC programm as root and there is unknow exploit what someone use against you, it affects to whole system. If you run it as normal user, it only affects to your user count and everything where your user has permissions to write.
<murdock76> tovella: purging now.
<luca____> hello :)
<chdragonfly> hi
<murdock76> tovella: ok it's removed.
<murdock76> tovella: still asking for media player.
<tovella> murdock76: ok, so try another video stream from cnn.com
<Fri13> prethalayam: And root on linux is sometimes called "allmighty" or "god" because what ever you do as root, system dont give you any alarm because it beleaves you know what you are doing. Thats why there isn't any warnings or limitations for doing things if it is possible.
<murdock76> tovella: is there something i have to do in firefox menu to enable the plugin?
<tovella> murdock76: i don't think so.
<murdock76> tovella: wierd. :S
<Frogzoo> murdock76: well a restart at least
<Gerro> Fril3: it still shows debug output though
<tovella> murdock76: no, a restart should not be required... this is not windows.
<murdock76> the vlc plugin is out...i checked before attempting a stream.
<Frogzoo> murdock76: then enter as url: "about:plugins" & should show it
<murdock76> it only shows totem now.
<Gerro> tovella: restart of firefox IS required
<murdock76> i did that.
<tovella> firefox, perhaps, not the PC.
<tovella> murdock76: the others are still there, right (java, etc.)?
<Gerro> tovella: and as for your windows box try spamming shutdown -a from run when it does that :P
<bigmichi> good morning =) i need in the bash an array in an array?
<jrod> howdy
<Enselic_> How do I list what files are included in a package, e.g. bootchart?
<nir_ai_> hi, how do I modify the nautilus "Open With" list manually (via a config file?)
<jrod> does anyone know of a linux equivalent to alcohol 120?
<Tuxfighter> hi all
<murdock76> tovella: actually java isn't there...installing it now.
<Gerro> nir_ai_: don't know, I use thunar myself
<murdock76> tovella: i just noticed that it java isn't there at all. :S
<ompaul> jrod, gnomebaker or k3b
<tovella> Gerro: i don't do windows, anymore.
<nesteaplunge> Gerro: no luck
<Fri13> jrod: k3b
<moDumass> hey there all, yeh alt-ctrl-f7 did nothing
<bigmichi> how put i an array in an array on the bash? =(
<Gerro> nir_ai_: if your on kubuntu think it uses konqueror
<jrod> how do i mount an iso virtually with k3b?
<moDumass> still blackscreen with cursor
<murdock76> tovella: i'm updating it though.
<Gerro> nesteaplunge: any screenshot though?
<chdragonfly> i have blackscreen when i boot into windows T_T
<revilodraw> hi! im running xp in vmware, and have winscp installed... i have installed ssh in ubuntu... how do i send files from ubuntu to xp and vice-versa
<nesteaplunge> gerro: no, it didn't copy it
<nir_ai_> Gerro, I am on ubuntu, and the "Open With" list got messed up. I need to fix it.
<shadowc001> ok there has got to be a way to get rid of 800x600
<tovella> murdock76: yeah at one point, you were installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, then you were rebooting.  perhaps something didn't quite finish.
<nesteaplunge> gerro: i guess I'd have to use a camera, should have thought of that earlier
<Fri13> jrod: and if you want to mount images to system, "man mount" on console helps and there -loop. And if you want mdf files to be converted to other formats, you can find it with that search name from package manager.
<murdock76> tovella: hmmm...
<Enselic_> bigmichi: bigjbcan't you just assing an array to an array?
<Enselic_> ...
<revilodraw> shadowc001; have u tried 'system', 'preferences' 'screen resolution'?
<shadowc001> yes
<Gerro> revilodraw: umm I ran into lot of problems with that think its like pscp user@ip \home\user\file\ C:\
<jrod> i was really looking for a graphical way to mount iso's
<shadowc001> yes
<tovella> murdock76: i would reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras...also, be sure to accept the DLJ license agreement for java.
<revilodraw> gerro; thanks ill try it
<murdock76> ok
<ompaul> jrod, they mount automagically
<Gerro> revilodraw: if doesn't work try pressing spacebar and sticking a period at end of command.. no clue why but had to use that for something
<murdock76> java first?
<jrod> lol
<jrod> how do i mount them with k3b thou?
<tovella> murdock76: ...java will be installed during the installation of ubuntu-restricted-extras.'
<Fri13> revilodraw: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#SSH_Server
<ompaul> you don't k3b is disk - > cd
<revilodraw> fri13; thank you!!
<shadowc001> my system will recognize that my monitor can do 1600x1200 but xorg will only show 800x600, i have deleted xorg.conf and it will let me go lower, but not higher
<tovella> murdock76: you could use aptitude reinstall ubuntu-restricted.....
<ompaul> jrod, this is an alternative not a replacement - little changes big benefits
<Gerro> jrod: create a short perl script to spawn a window and grab input for mount command? like what sort of gui could you possibly make?
<Fri13> revilodraw: you can use ftps to get graphical too...
<ompaul> jrod, if your trying to dupe disks it is a click in the program
<Lilacor> wow I feel much better now
<Fri13> because SSH support FTPS
<jrod> im not trying to dupe them
<shadowc001> ah, i remember when i wanted graphical things like windows...
<Gerro> Fril3: how could you use ftp securely though and in reverse not needing it installed on both?
<Lilacor> shadowc001: what video card?
<jrod> im looking for a way to have a virtual cdrom drive then execute files from the iso
<shadowc001> 5700Ultra
<jrod> like it was in a physical cdrom
<Lilacor> jrod: mount the images using the loopback device
<Fri13> shadowc001: what does your xorg.conf say about resolutions?
<jrod> how do i do that?
<Fri13> is there only 800x600 and not any higher?
<ompaul> jrod, do you mean mount .iso on your drive then as Lilacor said
<shadowc001> the odd thing is when i run nvidia-settings i only get "auto" as the resolution options and "@@@" is my display device
<Lilacor> jrod: do a search under google and then you'll find the answer quickly
<shadowc001> i have 1600x1200, 1280x1024, etc,etc
<revilodraw> "Fri13: revilodraw: you can use ftps to get graphical too..." i dont really understand
<Frogzoo> how to quote ' to the shell?
<Gerro> Fril3: I think a better solution would be to setup ssh for localhost connections to be excluded from encryption, if that doesn't create an insecurity with ssh
<shadowc001> my monitor is set right also
<Lilacor> Frogzoo: I think you're looking for the escape sequence "\"
<jrod> koo found a guide thnx
<tovella> jrod: search for "mount -o loop" (in quotes).
<ompaul> Frogzoo, \' or do you want in the middle of a line cd /home/`whoami`/some_constant
<Fri13> revilodraw: you can connect to SSH server (like from gnome to windows XP) with FTP client what supports SSH (SFTP) (sorry SFTP and not FTPS) and just give there IP address and username and password.
<Fri13> Then you can move easily files in graphic.
<shadowc001> im so lost
<shadowc001> i have done this before but i usually have to set my vert/horiz sync and it works
<shadowc001> nothing is working now
<Fri13> shadowc001: paste your xorg.conf to somekind pastebin system and give here address so others can help you.
<Frogzoo> ompaul: I'm trying to get a ' to appear in an alias, and if you try echo '\'' you don't get ' - I'm missing something
<jrod> thnx for the quik help fellas
<Lilacor> oh crap
<ompaul> jrod, this is a way for one type  mount /tmp/fdimage /mnt -o loop=/dev/loop
<Fri13> shadowc001: http://rafb.net/paste
<Gerro> revilodraw: just use ssh with localhost set to not use encryption and create a separate limited user account for use with it while disabling logins to root or your users you actually use. Then if windows gets compromised your linux box isn't and you don't need ftp on windows
<variant> nice, gettin 2.3MB/s feisty download speed with bittorrent :)
<murdock76> tovella: reinstalling.
<ompaul> Frogzoo, don't know what your trying to do but this works for me - but I don't know what you are trying to do echo \'
<murdock76> tovella: reinstalled.
<tovella> murdock76: ok so check to see what plugins are registered... about:plugins.
<Lilacor> is anyone using x64 vmware workstation?
<jrod> ompaul: that worked great
<anathematic> what program shoudl i use for music on my ubuntu? =)
<jrod> amarok
<shadowc001> http://www.geocities.com/mzxman2/xorg.txt
<Lilacor> I only see one version of linux workstation.. no x86 vs. x64 :(
<dv_> hm
<shadowc001> thats what i have now
<dv_> amarok is too complicated for me
<murdock76> tovella: flash and totem.
<shadowc001> i swear i have remade it like 5x
<ompaul> jrod, as I said alternative so you may have to explain slightly differntly
<dv_> I just want a stupid player that can handle a simple playlist
<shadowc001> that is the latest desperation
<Lilacor> shadowc001: you're using nvidia?
<shadowc001> yes
<dv_> one that can hold over 2000 songs
<jrod> ompaul, i found a great guide
<ompaul> dv_, we only have clever ones - xmms
<Lilacor> shadowc001: have you used nvidia-settings?
<blackjackel> I need quick help, I'm trying to install something via steam on my NTFS filesystem, and instead its installing it in the fake steam C drive...
<dv_> xmms crashes
<shadowc001> it says "auto" as the resolution
<shadowc001> and "off" is grayed out
<tovella> murdock76: did you get the box asking you to agree to the DLJ license for java?
<murdock76> tovella: no.
<dv_> audacious takes AGES to add .ogg files to the playlist
<Lilacor> shadowc001: are you using the right driver?
<tovella> murdock76: install it manually.
<ompaul> dv_, not for me, strange that
<shadowc001> the nvidia logo pops up
<shadowc001> i did the "enable restriced drivers" install of it
<_Xar_> Hi everyone, I have a pc that does not boot from CD rom and want to use ubuntu live. Is it possible to use a boot floppy?
<zaggynl> Anyone has a clue on what this means? 'Zdravo tino, ovde je sve dobro. Ja mislim svaki dan na tebe, ja sam ti kupila rukavica 2oo komada. Puno te volim'
<nir_ai_> where (in what file) does nautilus keep the "open with" settings?
<anathematic> music player for ubuntuuuuuu :<
<anathematic> ?
<chdragonfly> if i uninstall ubuntu..will everything on windows be like before installation?
<anathematic> or a codec pack for ubuntu so the current stuff works?
<murdock76> all i can find is lousy bin files for the java. :S
<Fri13> anathematic: you need musicplayer for gnome?
<tovella> murdock76: aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<moDumass> hey all, cant swap users back without black screen
<anathematic> Fri13: yesum
<moDumass> any ideas? ive tried alt-ctrl-f7
<Fri13> anathematic: try banshee
<dv_> also, if xmms crashes,
<anathematic> Fri13: thanks, does that come with mp3 codecs by the way? I've noticed gnome doesn't come with it so aeyh
<dv_> the xmms.m3u playlist gets deleted
<Fri13> moDumass: ctrl+alt+F7 is first graphical login and F8 is for second etc etc.
<dv_> which is VERY BAD
<moDumass> nothing fixes it, i could prb alt-ctrl-f1 and then alt-ctrl-del to restart x,
<shadowc001> there has to be another config file in feisty that is blocking me
<moDumass> Fril3 neither work after swapping back.
<nir_ai_> anyone knows where (in what file) does nautilus keep the "open with" settings?
<moDumass> Fri13 im using feisyfawn
<Fri13> moDumass: if ctrl+alt+backspace dont work, it looks like your keyboard input has gone dead. Do you have 3D accelerate enable in Xorg?
<Lilacor> shadowc001: did you run nvidia-glx-config enable
<Lilacor> shadowc001: and nvidia-xserver ?
<Lilacor> shadowc001: and nvidia-xconfig
<murdock76> tovella: done.
<dv_> oh man, rhythmbox refuses to simply play stuff, it wants to import it to its custom directory
<tovella> murdock76: ok, so check again - about:plugins.
<shadowc001> no, ill try that
<shadowc001> i assumed something like that was auto done on the "enable restriced driver" thingy
<cox377_> i'm trying to completely uninstall something? is the command sudo apt-get remove --purge <package name>
<Fri13> anathematic: if you want get legal MP3 support, there is package there, just now i dont remember what it was. But if you dont live in USA or any other country what dont allow use exa: libdvdcss, then you can install win32codecs and libxine and you get all codecs to your system.
<moDumass> Fri13 I do indeed
<anathematic> Fri13:  okay thanks i'll google
<Fri13> moDumass: ctrl+alt+del is for reboot system, ctrl+alt+backspace is for restarting X
<moDumass> Fri13 but i do still have an active cursor
<moDumass> Fri13 neither work when im at blackscreen though
<murdock76> tovella: wierd.
<murdock76> tovella: doesn't list the jre.
<cox377_> how do i completely and utterly remove a package?
<Fri13> moDumass: keyboard and mouse have somehow separeted I/O and if xorg.conf is configured badly keyboard can be lost, but if you move to other virtual consoles you can restart GDM from there (GDM is Gnome's login manager).
<shadowc001> lilacor: nvidia-xserver?
<ompaul> cox377_,  sudo apt-get remove --purge [packagename]   << then remove the stuff in your home dir most likely .packagename
<cox377_> ompaul: nice one
<Fri13> cox377_: from console type "sudo apt-get remove <package name>" (without quotes).
<murdock76> tovella: wierdness.
<tovella> murdock76: try this command "aptitude search sun-java6"... look for the first charicters (i, or p) for some indication as to the status of the package  - intalled, or not.
<murdock76> ok
<Lilacor> shadowc001: and nvidia-xconfig
<Fri13> moDumass: If you change from user A to user B and back to user A it gets blank screen with workin mouse? Can you change back with ctrl+alt+F8 ?
<graveson> is it possible to use gparted to format a disk using ntfs and is it recommended
<murdock76> tovella: isn't finding it. :S
<tovella> you are running feisty, right?
<murdock76> no
<murdock76> i'm running dapper.
<blackjackel> I need help with installing a program on my NTFS partition using WINE.... its only installing it in the fake wine C drive that its made, I can't seem to get it installed on my NTFS drive...
<murdock76> this all doesn't work for dapper does it? :S
<tovella> murdock76: nope.
<murdock76> ack
<ompaul> !java | murdock76
<ubotu> murdock76: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<cox377_> ompaul: java version "1.4.2-02, that;s not the latest versiuon of java is it?
<murdock76> shoulda mentioned...
<ompaul> cox377_, no interest in java so no idea
<nicholaspaul> when I try running irssi in terminal, I type '/connect irc.freenode.net' and it says 'nick erroneous nickname' after trying to connect - whats that about??
<cox377_> ompaul: lol fair play
<murdock76> i use dapper ubotu
<shadowc001> lilacor: yeah, its all "working"
<cox377_> anyone else
<nich2chien> blackjackel: do you use ntfs-3g ?
<shadowc001> i have 3d its just stuck at one rez
<ompaul> cox377_, so ehh latest may not be the best idea security patched is much better
<blackjackel> nich2chien: Yep
<tovella> murdock76: why still with Dapper?
<PrimoTurbo> Whats the command to allow xchat to minimize to system tray on close?
<ompaul> tovella, it will be supported on the desktop beyond fiesty
<murdock76> tovella: it's still supported.
<nicholaspaul> anyone here familiar with irssi ?
<murdock76> tovella: didn't find a need to go any further since i have a thinkpad x11 i'm running this on.
<Ohzie> Hi. I can see the partitions on /dev/hda in fdisk, but I cannot mount them, or boot to my linux partition. I installed windows, and then linux, like I thought you were supposed to for dual-booting, so that you could boot to grub, and then grub could boot you to windows or linux, but instead when I installed linux it hosed windows completely. Now I'm back to working windows, and a windows MBR, but I can't get into linux. Now gparted tells 
<blackjackel> Anyone know the game with the BEST graphix that runs natively on Linux?
<murdock76> tovella: so i want java5 then.
<shadowc001> quake 4 :D
<RainCT> Hi, networking isn't working and if I restart samba it says start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 6145: No such process. What can that be?
<nicholaspaul> my IRSSI is broked :(
<tovella> murdock76: the desktop enhancements like easier installation of multimedia plugins are one of many that made me take the plunge.
<tovella> murdock76: sure, go for java5
<murdock76> tovella: ok.
<moDumass> Fri13, no i cant, sorry about the delayed response, my gf is making me cook
<murdock76> tovella: i wish mplayer would go in...then my probs will be over.
<moDumass> but i can got to f1 - f4 i think
<moDumass> Fri13, i cant go to alt-ctrl-f7 or f8, but i can to f1 - f4
<chdragonfly> hi, i installed ubuntu, now when i restart and select boot into windows, it just shows a black screen. I
<tovella> murdock76: i think mplayer will go "go in", but i don't think you problems would be over.
<murdock76> oh
<murdock76> damn
<shadowc001> ok apparently its only the nvidia driver
<murdock76> i can watch youtube ok.
<shadowc001> nv works fine now
<murdock76> if i get quicktime i might be able to watch news vids at yahoo instead of cnn.
<tovella> murdock76: youtube uses flashplayer.
<chdragonfly> anyone know whether if its fixable or am i just doomed?
<blackjackel> shadowc001: I can't run quake4 with ATI?
<shadowc001> blackjackel: im sorry :(
<shadowc001> blackjackel: my friend does just fine, unless u were asking if u could, then yes
<murdock76> if they all stuck with flash, we'd have less headaches. :S
<Fri13> moDumass: then problem is in your X configuration on /etc/X11/xorg.conf. You have updated drivers?
<tovella> murdock76: totem-gstreamer offers support for quicktime, too.
<revilodraw> hi! im running xp in vmware, and have winscp installed... i have installed ssh in ubuntu... how do i send files from ubuntu to xp and vice-versa using winscp
<murdock76> tovella: good news.  i just got the license agreement.
<shadowc001> ok, BIG QUESTION, how do i get the nvidia website drivers to work from a fresh install of feisty
<moDumass> as in new ones, um, id think so, no more than 2 months old
<tovella> murdock76: lots of problems with flash - adobe doesn't want to play nice - closed source, so they won't let anyone else fix it.
<graveson> is it possible to use gparted to format a disk using ntfs and is it recommended
<Fri13> chdragonfly: you can fix it, first you need to find what is your windows partition, you can use there gparted partition software. If it's not installed then install it first by "sudo apt-get install gparted" on gnome-terminal. Then you need to check is /boot/grub/menu.lst correct. Ubuntuguide helps here.
<moDumass> Fri13, is it possible to update drivers from within gui or do i have to go console
<lun> good morning ;-)
<moDumass> Fri13, i dont like breaking xorg.conf, which i am good at doing
<jxxxt> blackjackel: try another native linux game tremulus
<murdock76> tovella: what's my next move?
<tovella> murdock76: check again - about:plugins
<revilodraw> hi! im running xp in vmware, and have winscp installed... i have installed ssh in ubuntu... how do i send files from ubuntu to xp and vice-versa
<murdock76> i did.  java is in there now. ;)
<Fri13> moDumass: when updating nvidia drivers you need go to init3 level (non-graphical because Xorg cant be running) and install it from there.
<Fri13> moDumass: you can always take backup from your xorg.conf file ;-)
<murdock76> tovella: java is on the list.
<Lilacor> revilodraw: vmware...player... workstation...server?
<Fri13> like cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup1
<revilodraw> lilacor: vmware player
<moDumass> Fri13, how would i be able to tell which version of drivers im using?
<tovella> ok, let me get some more stuff for you.
<variant> Fri13: no you don't
<variant> Fri13: use the restricted driver manager to install nvidia/ati drivers
<pai> elo. help me pls re making my ubuntu laptop a dualboot with xp...
<murdock76> ok
<shadowc001> it says i need libc header files
<Fri13> variant: drivers what nvidia offers are better ones, yes i know user can just use package manager but he need to use 3rd party drivers etc etc.
<shadowc001> the restricted driver is broken
<murdock76> tovella: is there any way to fix the dependencies to get mplayer installed?
<Fri13> And still restart X and sometimes even reboot to get them work.
<tovella> murdock76: not sure.
<variant> Fri13: the third party drivers ARE the drivers available with the drivermanager and there is zero performance difference
<murdock76> tovella: oh
<jxxxt> how do i change from full screen to desktop??
<shadowc001> what do i need to install for the libc headers so the nvidia drivers will install?
<variant> shadowc001: just use the restricted driver manager
<shadowc001> variant: its broken for me
<tovella> murdock76: copy & paste this:
<tovella> aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<variant> shadowc001: how?
<shadowc001> variant: stuck at 800x600
<variant> shadowc001: run nvidia-settings
<Fri13> variant: zero performance yes, but there can be problems. I have fixed _many_ PC what have used SAME version by installing nvidia owns.
<shadowc001> variant: it says "auto" thats it... dude, trust me ive been at this for 4 hrs now
<Fri13> And that's one reason why i moved away from restricted *buntu to other distros.
<tovella> murdock76: you may have to substitute 0.08 for 0.10, cause i'm using feisty.
<variant> shadowc001: lol ok
<shadowc001> now what do i need to install for libc header files :D
<shadowc001> got it, nm
<ompaul> !compile > shadowc001 (please check out the info from the bot)
<shadowc001> we have bots?
<shadowc001> <- obvious chan noob :D
<tom-ubu-> hi when i go myplaces then i go to my home directory then i can not do much it just hangs
<murdock76> tovella: 0,10 worked.
<murdock76> tovella: what did i just do?
<tovella> ok, good - all of them installed?
<murdock76> tovella: i believe so.
<shadowc001> smexy
<shadowc001> new drivers work like a charm
<shadowc001> omfg, why did i not try that earlier?
<shadowc001> you win again linux!
<tovella> murdock76: you just installed the plugins that allow gstreamer to use a lot of different multimedia codecs.
<tom-ubu-> hi when i go myplaces then i go to my home directory then i can not do much it just hangs i close the window it opens again ?
<murdock76> oh
<tovella> murdock76: now lets check to see which totem you have installed...  "aptitude search totem".
<murdock76> tovella: ok.
<shadowc001> OK now comes the real big question that ill bet no one here knows, where do i copy the new file from
<murdock76> tovella: gstreamer and xine.
<tovella> murdock76:  you should see totem-gstreamer, totem-xine, totem-mozilla...  which ones have the letter "i" at just before the file names?
<shadowc001> when i reboot the drivers are in the wrong place and it makes a "wrong version" error
<shadowc001> i have to reinstall as it is now
<shadowc001> every boot
<LadyNikon> argh
<LadyNikon> this is killing me.
<murdock76> xine has the i in front of it.
<murdock76> gstreamer doesn't.
<murdock76> and totem-mozilla isn't there yet.
<moDumass> Fri13, hmm, if i switch window manager to metasticy then it works no probs
<shadowc001> any ideas anyone?
<Fri13> moDumass: you have beryl/compiz?
<tovella> murdock76: ok, install the other one... "aptitude install totem-gstreamer"
<Tarkus> anyone know how to apply a new splash screen?
<tom-ubu-> hi when i go myplaces then i go to my home directory then i can not do much it just hangs i close the window it opens again ?anyone who can assist me
<PuNcHLiNe> i do
<tovella> murdock76: it should tell you that there's a conflict with totem-xine, and prompt you to remove it (they cannot co-exist).   all we just did requires gstreamer.
<murdock76> it is removing xine
<murdock76> tovella: removing xine.  gstreamer is better yes?
<prethalayam> How can i disable upnp in azurues?
<revilodraw> i just realised that, apart from the printer, there is no need for me to have xp in a virtual machine...how do i delete the virtual machine i made, and would it be safer for me to uninstall ssh?
<anathematic> if i installed vlc player would that installpretty much all my codecs for other programs as well?
<tovella> murdock76: arguable, but it's what the gnome and ubuntu developers have chosen.
<revilodraw> anathematic; vlc is brilliant
<fuzzy_logic> hello people.. i have a ubuntu computer and a mandriva server.. what is the best tool to periodically back all my data up on that server??
<murdock76> tovella: ahh.
<kraut> moin
<tovella> murdock76: now check again - about-plugins
<murdock76> it's still installing gstreamer
<tovella> murdock76: ok.
<tom-ubu-> hi when i go myplaces then i go to my home directory then i can not do much it just hangs i close the window it opens again ?anyone who can assist me
<moDumass> Fri13, i do intdeed, beryl, and compiz, metasticy
<murdock76> tovella: now totem seems to be gone. :S
<fuzzy_logic> can anyone help me plz!?
<jakeg> wondering if anyone could help me with this wireless bug after a suspend/resume cycle - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/115743
<tovella> murdock76: search for it - "aptitude search totem"
<revilodraw> jakeg; me too!!!!
<Tarkus> anyone know how to apply a new splash screen?
<jakeg> revilodraw: eh?
<tovella> murdock76: does totem-mozilla show up with the letter "i" just preceeding it?
<jakeg> revilodraw: you have the same problem?
<nanda> I have windows 2000 in a vmware, but I can't access the internet through it
<nanda> it worked before, now stopped working
<nanda> :(
<murdock76> tovella no just totem-gstreamer
<tovella> murdock76: you see totem-mozilla in the list, though, right?
<murdock76> tovella: there was one on the list totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin.
<murdock76> tovella: installing that one now.
<tovella> murdock76: good call.
<murdock76> tovella: thanks.
<Lilacor> crap it's already 2am
<prethalayam> How do i set a static IP in ubuntu?
<jakeg> anyone here know how to make it so i don't see all these 'x has joined' 'y has left' messages?
<Lilacor> prethalayam: use network manager
<murdock76> tovella: now to check the plugins.
<revilodraw> how do i delete the virtual xp machine i made?
<jxxxt> prethalayam; there is a gui network that you can use
<tovella> murdock76: you got it.
<Lilacor> revilodraw: under vmware workstation?
<murdock76> tovella: and it's back. :)
<prethalayam> Yeah found that , but do i require a reboot after changing it
<Fri13> moDumass: your problem is related to beryl/compiz and Nvidia. Do you have both installed (Beryl & Compiz)?
<revilodraw> lilacor; under vmware player
<murdock76> tovella: and cnn still does jack. :S
<tovella> murdock76: now, cross you fingers and restart you browser.  go to cnn.com and click on one of those camera icons.
<jxxxt> prethalayam; No just change and go
<murdock76> i did.
<murdock76> nothing happened.
<yosumiru> whats #ubuntu-unregged?
<Lilacor> revilodraw: do you know where the vm is located?
<jxxxt> !ubuntu-unregged
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-unregged - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<revilodraw> umm yes... on the desktop
<tovella> murdock76: then i'm afraid it may be another reason to move up to feisty.
<murdock76> ack.
<murdock76> i don't need the vids that badly...
<tovella> murdock76: what's up with mplayer?  i had it installed on dapper.
<Lilacor> revilodraw: then just delete it
<murdock76> tovella: something about dependency trees.
<Lilacor> revilodraw: delete it with all of its associated failes
<Lilacor> files
<revilodraw> lilacor; ok... thank you.. how does a virtual machine work lol? how can u get a huge xp install in 1.6gb
<tovella> murdock76: sounds like you may have added some third party repositories, that don't mix will with ubuntu's.  am i close?
<murdock76> i did add universe.
<Pijiu> My Xbox360 connects to my laptop (wired) and my laptop then connects to my Uni's wireless internet, how do I share the internet connection so the Xbox360 can connect to XboxLive. All I had to do on windows XP was share the internet connection via properties.
<tovella> murdock76: that one's probably OK.
<murdock76> tovella: aptitude is doing something where apt-get did not. :O
<Lilacor> revilodraw: I don't kinow
<murdock76> tovella: i might get mplayer after all.
<jxxxt> prethalayam: Did you fix??
<Lilacor> Pijiu: you'll probably have to use iptables to redirect all of your xbox's traffic towards your local gateway
<Lilacor> Pijiu: this is my initial guess
<Pijiu> Lilacor: is there a guide to using iptables, I'm very new to linux and have no idea really what I'm doing lol
<murdock76> tovella: oh well.  i'm gonna retire for now.
<murdock76> tovella: if i want news that badly i can go on my other laptop.
<tovella> murdock76: same, here.  goonight.
<murdock76> or use the fiesty livecd mayhaps.
<Lilacor> Pijiu: there's a lot of information on iptables... look up a 'howto IPtables" and you should find a lot of information
<murdock76> tovella: night.
<fuzzy_logic> i have a ubuntu computer and a mandriva server.. what is the best tool to periodically back all my data up on that server??
<tribblies> im trying to understand how to get my monitor to work with ubuntu so it can display my native resoution but when i reconfigure xserver it just messes it up
<Pijiu> Lilacor: Is iptables configured through a GUI or do I have to use terminal
<fuzzy_logic> tribblies: did you install the right drivers for your graphic carD?
<lizili> a joke: Newton was sitting under a tree when a apple felling one his head and he discoveried gravity ,Is't that wonderful ?
<tom-ubu-> hi when i go myplaces then i go to my home directory then i can not do much it just hangs i close the window it opens again ?anyone who can assist me
<Lilacor> Pijiu: I think there's both
<Xoebun> u can do it both
<prethalayam_> I try to set the same static IP which i use in windows , but ubuntu dosent take it
<tribblies> i don't know how to install the nvidia drivers or in fact install anything
<Lilacor> Pijiu: iptables is more useful if you know what the CLI however
<lizili> student:yes sir .if he had been sitting in class looking at books like us, he wouldn't have discovered anything."
<Pijiu> Lilacor: CLI ?
<Lilacor> command line interface
<Lilacor> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<fuzzy_logic> !nvidia > tribblies
<Lilacor> tribblies: learn how to use aptitude or synaptic
<fuzzy_logic> tribblies: look at the private message
<shadowc001> gahhh, why did anyone not sugguest "nvidia-glx-new"? :D
<jxxxt> some one please tell me how I can get to other menus temporary if there is a full screen game up
<Lilacor> shadowc001: probably because a lot of us are using just nvidia-glx
<jakeg> argh.... there must be a way to ignore all these 'has joined' and 'has quite' messages in IRC. Anyone???
<jakeg> has quit*
<Cavallek> hi
<schilling> jakeg
<schilling> which client?
<Lilacor> Konversation here
<jakeg> xchat
<Cavallek> I have shared one folder. How I can now access it from other computer ? I have NFS sharing
<jakeg> schilling: no options in preferences for it
<schilling> i think that it's possible in mirc ;)
<jakeg> schilling: thought it may be an IRC command to ignore them, but couldn't find one
<Lilacor> it's also possible using Konversation
<schilling> i don't think it's a specific irc command
<jakeg> thanks
<levon> anyone know where i can look for a great icon theme set
<levon> i want something tripped out
<pai> elo. help me pls re making my ubuntu laptop a dualboot with xp...
<varka> levon: gnome? kde? ...?
<albert> hi, is there a way of changing the refresh rate in the gfx-grub menu?
<Jinchurei> Hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, which has an intermittently useful cdrom.  I tried using the feisty livecd and it crashes every time i try to install.  So, i followed these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows - grldr doesnt boot, tells me its compressed.  I burned a knoppix disk and tried everything i could find to mount the drive and fix my boot.ini, but all i get is an error message,
<levon> like really science fiction but looks nice i varka its Gnome
<levon> :)
<varka> levon: www.gnome-look.org
<levon> aww thank you varka
<Jinchurei> "The NTFS partition is hibernated."  I googled the error and tried everything i could find and i'm still screwed.  Anyone have an idea?
<Fri13> pai: paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst to http://rafb.net/paste and give address here. And check what is your windows partition with gparted (/dev/hd*), if gparted is not installed, install it by typing console "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<Lilacor> Jinchurei: you've booted up that drive with win32 platforms also?
<mbudde> jakeg, right click the channel tab i xchat -> Show join/part messages
<prethalayam_> Do i have a better bit torrent client than azurues for ubuntu?
<Jinchurei> Lilacor - currently it has xp installed on it, worked great till i broke the boot.ini
<Lilacor> prethalayam_: ktorrent is very nice
<prethalayam_> It is giving me all sorts of errors ( Null pointer exception etc)
<prethalayam_> but will it work with gnome
<dojo>  prethalayam: freeloader
<prethalayam_> is there something like utorrent a small one
<albert> prethalayam_, of course, even though you drag half of the kde library into your memory ;)
<Lilacor> Jinchurei: boot up BartPE and fix boot.ini then
<jakeg> mbudde: i don't get that option
<Lilacor> prethalayam_: I'm enjoying kubuntu more than ubuntu to be honest.
<yohanes_chin> hi all, I'm currently using dualboot...winxp and ubuntu...can i add edubuntu also so it'll be tripple boot? what will be the default boot? currently is ubuntu.
<fourcheeze> btdownloadcurses ?
<Lilacor> plus I'm using x64
<Cavallek> I have shared one folder. How I can now access it from other computer ? I have NFS sharing
<mbudde> jakeg, your not using xhat-gnome are you?
<sacater> hey, how do I stop X from starting when I load up, so I am only presented with consoles
<mbudde> you're*
<sacater> and i start things from there
<Lilacor> yohanes_chin: that's your choice to make <x> the defaul
<Lilacor> t
<SlimeyPete> yohanes_chin: yes you can add edubuntu. I should imagine that it will set edubuntu to be the default, but you can change this once it's installed by editing your grub settings.
<jakeg> mbudde: xchat-gnome 0.16
<gorski> how to mount linux partitions on Ubuntu Live CD?
<albert> gorski, mount /dev/hdwhatever
<gorski> ok, tnx
<albert> or something quite similar
<maop> hello ppl. Does someone know how to configure X like installation script does? I mean i need 3d redering with mesa, but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't do it...
<Lilacor> sacater: you should probably remove xserver from your startup configuration
<yohanes_chin> thank you Lilacor, and SlimeyPete: how to edit my grub settings?
<Jinchurei> lilacor - will that work with a burned SP2 xp disc?  i think the lappy is only running sp1 if that matters
<mbudde> jakeg, oh yes - xhat-gnome removes some of options :/
<crdlb> maop: what card?
<jakeg> mbudde: grrrr!!!
<Lilacor> Jinchurei: I'm not sure. I keep bartPE around just for emergencies
<sacater> Lilacor: how would I go about doing that
<prethalayam_> The download speeds in ubuntu is way too low compared to the ones i get in windows
<maop> crdlb: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<Jinchurei> Lilacor - this counts, i think.  I've been screwing around on this machine all day, and the fact is the error message is the most hopeful thing i've seen - a different glitch.
<crdlb> maop: there's no (good) 3d support for that card
<crdlb> mesa isn't any use for direct rendering by itself
<albert> hi, is there a way of changing the refresh rate in the gfx-grub menu?
<yohanes_chin> Lilacor: how or where to edit my grub settings for default boot?
<maop> crdlb: it will ok if i had just mesa
<albert> yohanes_chin, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lizili> everybody,should I install  a secure software for linux ?
<Pijiu> man I don't get any of this iptables stuff lol ;/
<crdlb> maop: mesa isn't a driver
<yohanes_chin> albert: thanks for the info.
<carlesoriol> CatalanTeam is doing an InstallParty. You can see it at: mplayer http://videoserver.ac.upc.es:920 and http://videoserver.ac.upc.es:921
<Lilacor> Pijiu: I'm not positive that my answer will give you your desired results
<lizili> fireware .etc
<prethalayam_> How do i install wine using apt-get command line?
<crdlb> maop: you have to set it to either sis or vesa
<Pijiu> I'm not used to using terminal
<albert> prethalayam_, sudo aptitude/apt-get install wine
<albert> quite probably
<prethalayam_> But i am not getting any files with that
<jakeg> mbudde, thanks, 'aptitute install xchat' and i'm back!
<maop> crdlb: 2d graphics  are ok, but 'glxgears' or 'glxinfo' will restart the xserver suddenly
<Lilacor> sacater: are you not satisfied with dropping into the console with ctrl+alt+f6?
<mbudde> jakeg, you're welcome :)
<prethalayam_> it says package missing
<lizili> everybody,should I install  a secure software to protect my linux ?
<crdlb> maop: exactly, there's no good 3d driver for sis cards
<albert> prethalayam_, do a aptitude update
<Lilacor> lizili: that depends if you need it or not
<albert> prethalayam_, then do aptitude search wine
<albert> it should be there
<Lilacor> Jinchurei: find a friend with winxp, get BartPE and then fix your boot.ini
<Lilacor> Jinchurei: at LEAST chkdsk /f on your ntfs volume
<albert> prethalayam_, did you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<maop> crdlb: but i have seen this machine rendering 3d with mesa (slow but its ok for me), i need to configure the card again for that
<Jinchurei> lilacor - i'm building the iso now
<prethalayam_> No
<tribblies> i've installed the nvidia driver but it still won't detect my native resolution
<prethalayam_> how do i do a apt update?
<crdlb> maop: then put the livecd in and see what it does differently
<Jinchurei> lilacor - Also, I plan to wipe the drive as soon as i can.  there have just been certain technical difficultied this far
<albert> prethalayam_, do:   sudo aptitude update
<maop> maop: i'll try, thanks
<Orfeous> how can i access HFS filesystems? is it supported in latest generic kernel in feisty?
<Lilacor> Jinchurei: I see
<Lilacor> Orfeous: HFS+ or just hfs?
<Orfeous> Lilacor: dont know.. MAc formatted iPod
<lizili> I don't know ,I have one for XP, I surf internet only on linux
<Lilacor> Orfeous: you should be able to mount it like any volume
<Lilacor> Orfeous: I am able to mount an hfs+ volume without issue
<JammasterJay> How do  i convert an iso file into a exe file?
<prethalayam_> is libwine same as wine?
<Lilacor> JammasterJay: you don't.
<albert> JammasterJay, why would you want to do that?
<Orfeous> Lilacor: ok, hmm.. when i insert my ipod it recognize it but i cant access the filetable
<SlimeyPete> isos and exes do different things
<lizili> Lilacor:I don't know ,I have one for XP, I surf internet and play games only on linux
<Orfeous> partitiontable i mean
<megas> #blinkenshell
<JammasterJay> I downloaded a program, which was in bin & cue file formates
<Lilacor> JammasterJay: you mount the iso file as a cdrom drive using the loopback device
<SlimeyPete> you could put the iso in a self-extracting exe archive, I guess. Not sure how you do that under Linux though.
<JammasterJay> I want to run it under wine
<JammasterJay> (quickbooks)
<SlimeyPete> JammasterJay: you need to mount the iso as a disk, or burn it to a cd/dvd then put the disc in the drive.
<Lilacor> lizili: if you highly value your linux box, then secure it with something then
<prethalayam_> albert: I still cant find wine
<albert> JammasterJay, you have to mount it, not to install it, it's a virtual cd-rom, in some way
<Lilacor> Jinchurei: I see
<Orfeous> Lilacor: so what to do?
<SlimeyPete> JammasterJay: a bin/cue or an iso is a "disk image" - it's a copy of a complete disc, in one handy file
<albert> prethalayam_, go to console and type:   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<JammasterJay> So how do i open it in wine?
<Orfeous> i want to convert the hfs/hfs+ to fat32 so ubuntu can read it
<Lilacor> Orfeous: if you type in mkfs.<TAB> what happens? do you see mkfs.hfs there?
<JammasterJay> be it bin/cue or iso?
<Orfeous> Lilacor: i see nothing then :D
<SlimeyPete> JammasterJay: mount it using loopback, as mentioned earlier, or burn it to a disc using your favourite cd writing program (this will give you a disk with all the individual files on it, including the .exe)
<sacater> Lilacor: no, i need to start with X
<shadowc001> OK
<Cavallek> I have shared one folder. How I can now access it from other computer ? I have NFS sharing
<shadowc001> i have a new problem, and this i believe will fix it all
<JammasterJay> ok SlimeyPete, thx
<Frogzoo> JammasterJay: you might have to use mdf2iso to convert it to iso, & then you can mount it with a loopback
<prethalayam_> albert: should i uncomment something in that file
<Lilacor> sacater: you can then remove the symlinks from your rc files
<Lilacor> sacater: you can then remove the symlinks from your rc directories
<shadowc001> i got the new drivers installed, and now everytime i reboot it says "nvidia kernel drivers not found" but i can reinstall it and it works till next reboot
<Lilacor> sacater: read about the linux boot process and then the answer should be obvious to you
<albert> prethalayam_, ye, maybe, i don't really know for sure, there should be two adress lines commented with a # infront, delete that do  alt + x and press y to save
<Lilacor> sacater: or at least clearer
<lizili> Lilacor: oh ,I see, thanks
<tribblies> does anyone know how to get feistyfawn to recognise the native resolution of a samsung 205BW?
<albert> prethalayam_, ctrl + x, ofcourse
<Lilacor> shadowc001: maybe you need to have 'nvidia' listed under /etc/modules?
<Frogzoo> fixres | tribblies
<Lilacor> Orfeous: that's probably a good reason why you don't see anything
<Orfeous> Lilacor: ok.. how to fix that? :)
<albert> prethalayam_, you should read the info first, in case you don't want to use software of this repositorie
<shadowc001> trying and rebooting
<prethalayam_> albert: is libwine same as wine?
<michel_> hello
<ikonia> prethalayam_: not, its a wine library
<chdragonfly> does ubuntu come with chinese characters? on the system preference keybaord layouts, i see japanese, korean but no chinese T_T
<tribblies> frogzoo: i pretty new to this so what command do i enter into the terminal
<prethalayam_> I dont find wine any where
<theguy77> hey, booting the feisty cd for the first time on this laptop, i just get a sscreen full of buffer i/o errors, but te harddrive seems to be functional within windows? what am i missing?
<ikonia> chdragonfly: I /think/ its on the alternate cd only
<chdragonfly> ok, thanks ikonia
<ikonia> chdragonfly: but I'm not certain of that
<Lilacor> Orfeous: install hfstools or anything related with hfs on your system
<prethalayam_> will synaptic package manager contain wine?
<Orfeous> Lilacor: i have
<michel_> Have a Problem with installing a packet. It told me that the package needs (Python (<= 2.4.99) and on my System is 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3. Any tips?
<albert> prethalayam_, if you can download this, you can probably download wine too
<albert> prethalayam_, may, you just should go to the wine homepage and read a manual about the whole wine-thing
<albert> prethalayam_, seems to me you're not quite prepared
<theguy77> ive tried defragging and scanning my drive
<ikonia> theguy77: maybe the drivers for the chipset do not exist on your ubuntu install
<Orfeous> hfsutils and hfsplus
<ikonia> prethalayam_: ignore that albert said
<albert> well
<ikonia> !wine >prethalaym_
<Orfeous> reboot, brb
<Lilacor> Orfeous: did you try to manually mount the volume?
<prethalayam_> I did install programms like , azurues,xchat etc
<jxxxt> albert: is apt-get  and aptitude  the same thing exactly??
<ikonia> prethalayam_: read the message from ubot about the ubuntu info on wine
<albert> jxxxt, no
<ikonia> jxxxt: aptitude is just another front end for dpkg - just as apt-get is
<Frogzoo> tribblies: read the pm from the bot
<Frogzoo> !fixres > tribblies
<albert> ikonia, i'm just trying to help :(
<ikonia> albert: I didn't say you wheren't
<iarwain_> jxxxt: aptitude handles dependancies better when you remove stuff (meta-packages come to mind ^^ )
<albert> ikonia, and whine isn't just "install and go"
<ikonia> albert: I know its not
<ikonia> iarwain_: aptitude and apt-get are both just interfaces to dpkg - they both do the same thing
<Frogzoo> wine's pretty good for what it does
<iarwain_> ikonia: i thought that aptitude install recommended packages aswell? (could be wrong though)
<jxxxt> albert: I always apt-get things so is this correct or do I need to aptitude them?
<ikonia> iarwain_: no
<ikonia> jxxxt: they both do the same thing
<jatt> (there is nothing wrong in using apt-get for updates)
<ikonia> I know this
<jxxxt> ikonia: That is what I was asking
<claesson92> My sound won't work! It works just fine in windows, and it worked when i used Ubuntu before. I reinstalled Ubuntu, and now i wont get any sound. What might be wrong? (I know i asked this before, but i has scrollback lines at 300, sp i don't know what you guys answered.)
<mbudde> Apt-get vs. Aptitude: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<ikonia> jxxxt: I've said 3 times, aptitude and apt-get are different tools that both do the same thing to interface with dpkg which is the package manager
<jxxxt> ikonia: Sorry to be a bit slow :-((
<ikonia> jxxxt: its not a problem
<Frogzoo> claesson92: check in prefs -> sound -> volume control for mutes
<jxxxt> ikonia: Cool
<Pijiu> anyone got an xbox360 working on xboxlive via a wired connection to an ubuntu box
<ikonia> Pijiu: it won't be a problem if you have the network routing/proxying/forwarding setup correctly
<Pijiu> ikonia: I have no idea where to begin
<Frogzoo> Pijiu: there's linux howtos on the net
<claesson92> Frogzoo: Microphone is the only one that's muted.
<ikonia> Pijiu: tldp.org for a basic introduction to iptables and the ubuntu wiki has some examples of how to impliment them into an ubuntu box
<fongo> bijour a tous
<Frogzoo> fongo: en anglais ici svp
<mIgUeL_sAn> i want to install the kde in my ubuntu, how would i do it?
<ikonia> mIgUeL_sAn: install the kde-desktop meta package through the package manager
<jxxxt> Pijui: Yes.. wlug.org.nz search the wiki for more info
<fongo> escuse me i am a noob
<claesson92> mIgUeL_sAn: Search for KDE in Synaptic. (I think)
<Frogzoo> !fr | fongo
<ubotu> fongo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pai> hi. my laptop has built-in bluetooth. how do i check and use it in feisty?
<Frogzoo> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<shadowc001> lilacor: ok its loaded, but its 1/2 the size in lsmod and doesnt work on a reboot
<shadowc001> in other words it will load it after reboot, but its wrong, something isnt right
<claesson92> Frogzoo: What might be wrong with my sound?
<LeventO> hello all can someone tell me why iwpriv doesn't let me set my EncrypType=WPA, it gives me:
<shadowc001> i have to reinstall for it to work
<LeventO> Interface doesn't accept private ioctl...
<LeventO> set (8BE2): Invalid argument
<ikonia> LeventO: sounds like encyption isn't working/supported
<ikonia> LeventO: or you may need specific user permssions
<Frogzoo> !sound | claesson92
<ubotu> claesson92: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mIgUeL_sAn> thanks guys
<shadowc001> anyone else had problems with updating nvidia drivers?
<ikonia> shadowc001: just use the ones in the ubuntu repos's its not great to get the ones direct from the nvidia site
<Shaddox> Hello everyone. I need help setting up my cpufreqd, for some reason it isn't working.
<shadowc001> ikonia: i am now...
<ikonia> shadowc001: you are what ?
<ikonia> Shaddox: does your chip support it ?
<shadowc001> ikonia: useing the ones for ubuntu
<shadowc001> er from
<LeventO> hello all, can someone tell me why iwpriv does not allow me to set  EncrypType=WPA, it give me:
<LeventO> Interface doesn't accept private ioctl...
<LeventO> set (8BE2): Invalid argument
<ikonia> shadowc001: great, then you should have no cause ot update
<ikonia> LeventO: I've told you 2 possabilities
<Shaddox> ikonia: It always could be set dynamically when I was on Kubuntu/KDE.
<chdragonfly> Im totally new to linux and just installed ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04 today and everything on the ubuntu side works. when i tried to boot into windows, it just shows a blank screen and does nothing. Is this fixable and how? The system recovery works.
<shadowc001> ikonia: the standard ones wont go higher than 800x600 so im useing the nvidia-glx-new
<ikonia> Shaddox: ok, thats reasonable to assume
<MarcoPau> hello everybody, I just installed ubuntu on this machine and I don't really understand what the problem is with the audio... but it's mute
<ikonia> shadowc001: what video card do you have ?
<Shaddox> ikonia: I have a problem with my heat shield, if my processor goes full-speed, it overheats and shuts itself down.
<Frogzoo> shadowc001: what doesn't work?
<shadowc001> 5700 Ultra
<LeventO> ikonia, sorry, which two?
<ikonia> LeventO: scoll up
<MarcoPau> from XMMS, I see the alsa plugin, the correct device, the volumes are up, but no sound
<Frogzoo> Shaddox: what doesn't work (soz shadowc001 )
<SlimeyPete> chdragonfly: I don't know the exact answer, but many Windows boot problems have something to do with the contents of boot.ini on the Windows drive - you might want to google around a bit and check that the contents of your boot.ini look OK
<ikonia> shadowc001: its possible that card is now classed as "legacy", I'm not sure, try the ubuntu-legacy package ?
<crdlb> ikonia: it's not
<shadowc001> frogzoo: ok, recap :D when i use the standard nvidia driver i cannot (i was here for 4 hrs trying to) change my resolution higher than 800x600
<crdlb> the fx series is supported by nvidia-glx-new
<mIgUeL_sAn> ikonia: how would i find the kde desktop in terminal using apt??
<LeventO> ikonia, i got disconnected before, i didn't get it, could you please repeat it for me
<ikonia> crdlb: thank you I wasn't sure
<ikonia> mIgUeL_sAn: I told you the exact package name to search for, "kde-desktop"
<mIgUeL_sAn> ikonia: i mean the package to install
<shadowc001> frogzoo: so i tried the "new" drivers and now i have to reinstall em every reboot for it to work cause the kernel driver isnt right
<Frogzoo> !fixres > shadowc001
<chdragonfly> is boo.ini the thing you get when typing in gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> chdragonfly: boot.ini is a windows files system file
<crdlb> shadowc001: what do you mean the kernel driver isn't right?
<Shaddox> ikonia: I installed cpufreqd and modified my cpufreqd.conf but it still says 1.99GHz
<SlimeyPete> chdragonfly: boot.ini is in the root of your c:\ drive in windows.
<ikonia> shadowc001: how have you tried to change teh resolution
<Frogzoo> Shaddox: do you want to manually set your mhz ?
<SlimeyPete> chdragonfly: it's purely a windows thing. Windows uses it as a guide when booting (after grub has told windows to boot
<shadowc001> ok im gonna /wrists now
<SlimeyPete> )
<shadowc001> frogzoo: i said i was HERE for 4 hrs cause i have tried everything
<Shaddox> Frogzoo: Yes, at 1000MHz.
<ikonia> shadowc001: instead of wasting time with "/wrists" answer the questions to get better support
<close2__> hello, i would just need a few ideas, how to debug the following problem
<SlimeyPete> chdragonfly: sometimes grub and boot.ini sorta... disagree ... about the locations of partitions etc and this can cause problems for Windows
<close2__> my live-cd works, but booting from my hd, takes ~10 minutes
<shadowc001> i have read that website over 100x
<mohkohn> Hello I have installed Feisty on an iMac. Finally got the wireless working with ndiswrapper but have sound trouble
<Frogzoo> Shaddox: sudo chmod +s cpufreq-selector    (I take no responsibility if this results in your box being hacked)
<mohkohn> There is sound but it is very faint
<Toma-> !install
<Bogaurd> I'm playing with smartmontools - what does the 'automatic offline testing' option do? does this mean the drive needs to be unmounted or something?
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<close2__> i removed splash and quiet from grub and the system hangs twice
<Shaddox> Huh? What do you mean?
<ikonia> shadowc001: answer the questions instead of moaning about how long you've been searching, people here can help
<shadowc001> ikonia: what question?
<mohkohn> I have all the volume controls fully up
<LeventO> ikonia, sorry could you repeat the 2 possibilities, i can't see them because my irc client stuffed up and i had to restart it
<ikonia> shadowc001: what methods have you used to try to set the resolution, what is the error message in your xorg log file to show why its sticking on 800x600
<Shaddox> Frogzoo: What do you mean? :/
<close2__> once at "reading files needed to boot"
<ikonia> LeventO: encyption on your card isn't supported through the driver, or you need a higher user level permisson to set it
<shadowc001> ikonia: there is no error msg at all, and under the nvidia-settings it just says "auto" and a greyd out "off" for resolution settings
<close2__> and a second time 2 lines later "preparing restricted drivers" (or something similar)
<shadowc001> and my monitor is labled as "@@@"
<chdragonfly> SlimeyPete: i don't see the boot.ini file, im running linux right now since i can't get on windows T_T
<mohkohn> I note in alsa mixer there is no green '00' like in the other settingstings
<mohkohn> under PCM
<ikonia> shadowc001: right so you've not actually done much 1.) try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 2.) view the log for the supported resolutions to see why its sticking on 800x600
<close2__> imo dmesg looks fine
<Frogzoo> shadowc001: to change your cpu mhz, you need root permission, the chmod +s command will give the cpufreq app permission to change frequency
<Shaddox> Frogzoo, i mean about the being hacked?
<LeventO> ikonia, i use sudo for the commands, i assusme that give super user permissions, and i know my card supports it because i can use it with WPA encryption on a windows computer, could there be a problem with the drivers?
<SlimeyPete> chdragonfly: it should be in c:\ on your windows drive. If it isn't there, then that's probably your problem ;) (unless you're running Vista... am not sure whether boot.ini exists in vista)
<ikonia> LeventO: just because something works under windows, does not mean its supported under linux
<mohkohn> Card is HDA Intel Chip is Realtek ALC885
<shadowc001> ikonia: mabye i just diddnt have a person who knew how to help :D
<mohkohn>  View: [Playback]  Capture  All
<LeventO> ikonia, thanks, i'll try setting my router to a different encryption method and see if that works
<ikonia> shadowc001: try what I've said
<Pijiu> is there a way to edit iptables via a gui
<mohkohn>  Item: Front [dB gain=0.00, 0.00] 
<ikonia> shadowc001: also read this message from ubotu
<ikonia> !fixres >shadowc001
<al> hola
<shadowc001> ikonia: i have read that over and over
<ikonia> Pijiu: nothing is as accurate as the command line
<mohkohn> Is that normal for nothing to be there under PCM?
<ikonia> shadowc001: then how have you not done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<ikonia> !fixres >ikonia
<Frogzoo> shadowc001: suid permission is a security weakness, which is why ubuntu doesn't ship with the +s permission
<al> alguien me puede echar una mano para un principiante de ubuntu
<Shaddox> Frogzoo: Is there a way to make it secure?
<ikonia> shadowc001: if you have read that page over and over again, why have you not done some of the things it says ?
<shadowc001> ikonia: i have
<ikonia> shadowc001: youve done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<shadowc001> ikonia: then it was sugguested to me to try the nvidia-xconfig
<ikonia> shadowc001: youve done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<shadowc001> ikonia: but no one told me to check the log about the res, i forgot about it doing the ww thing
<ikonia> shadowc001: youve done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<shadowc001> ikonia: yes
<LeventO> al, no puedo ayudarte, proque no se much de ubuntu, i pienso que no hay mucha gente aqui que pueden hablar espanol, va a #ubuntu-es
<gorski_> My ubuntu do not recoqnise 4 speaker system. Help?
<ikonia> view the logs then
<shadowc001> ikonia: i am in the process of removing the new drivers and reinstalling the old ones the "enable restricted driver" way
<ikonia> shadowc001: you said you where using the ubuntu ones
<Frogzoo> Shaddox: sure, don't enable suid
<shadowc001> ikonia: yes, but u came in right after that, they wernt working after a reboot so i tried the nvidia ones from the website, and i had to reinstall it every reboot but they worked fine
<Shaddox> Frogzoo: Says it can't find cpufreq-selector.
<mohkohn> Punk sounds terrible quiet! I want my sound loud! :)
<mrec_> "make-kpkg --revision=2.6.20-linuxtv-15.27.1 kernel_image" is this all I have to do for building an ubuntu/debian kernelimage?
<mIgUeL_sAn> how would i know what are the running daemon in my ubuntu?
<shadowc001> ikonia: ok now its saying the kernal version is 7xxx and the glx is 96xx so its a mismatch
<crdlb> shadowc001: that's fixable
<aliask> I'm looking at changing ubuntu's behaviour with selecting text with the control-shift-back/forward key combo - I want it to break when it reaches a special character, not just a space. Is this possible?
<crdlb> shadowc001: first install nvidia-glx-new
<crdlb> that's the newest driver you can use
<variant> aliask: yes, it's free software. that feature is probably hard coded so it's possible if you can program
<mIgUeL_sAn> ikonia:  how would i know what are the running daemon task in my ubuntu?
<crdlb> shadowc001: then set in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common, DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia_legacy nvidia"
<shadowc001> crdlb: that is probably the line i have been searching for all night :D
<chdragonfly> i seriously can't find boot.ini, in the \c; windows, i see desktop.ini and bootstat.dat
<thingy> mIgUeL_sAn, "ps ax" give you a list of running processes...if you are after a list of apps listening for connetions than netstat -pan. Install a programm called htop which is a nicer version of the top program which will give you a good idea on what is running on your system
<aliask> variant: So it's hard coded? Do you know what module, and how easy it'll be to replace?
<rebegin> hey,
<Carroarmato0> Hi, I'd like to install the SMP enabled kernel to use the hyperthreading functions of my intel processor.... but the kernel names in Synaptic confuse me... got any help?
<SlimeyPete> Carroarmato0: what are you running? feisty?
<close2__> is there something similiar to init-status, or something like this?  showing all init.d scripts and there states?
<Carroarmato0> SlimeyPete, yes I do run Feisty
<SlimeyPete> Carroarmato0: then you're already running SMP. It's installed by default.
<zaphands> Hello. How do I stop sound juicier from showing up? It interrupts the burning process when I try to burn an audio cd.
<Carroarmato0> SlimeyPete, how can I be sure....  I looked at the /proc/cpuinfo  file  and it list indeed  2 processors with "siblings 2" and "cpu core 1"
<ikonia> mIgUeL_sAn: what do you mean
<Ratkid132> hey guys :)
<Dante24> Hello
<SlimeyPete> Carroarmato0: that's correct. As far as I remember, HT processors appear as one core, two siblings
<Carroarmato0> SlimeyPete, so I basically don't need to change anything?
<SlimeyPete> Carroarmato0: indeed
<mIgUeL_sAn> ikonia: what are the available daemon running in my system
<ikonia> mIgUeL_sAn: for what ?
<Carroarmato0> SlimeyPete, cool! ^^
<Ratkid132> I'm trying to copy some files from one dir to a dir higher in the same tree, it has to be done as root, could someone help me?
<mIgUeL_sAn> i mean that is currently running in my system
<shadowc001> crdlb: i am now bowing down to u :D
<ikonia> Ratkid132: higher in the same tree ?
<ikonia> mIgUeL_sAn: ps -ef
<shadowc001> crdlb: thanks man that was what i was looking for
<Carroarmato0> SlimeyPete, thx for the help!
<SlimeyPete> ratkid: use "sudo mv <filename> <destination>" in a terminal
<tribblies> hey I need help i just added native resolution support for my monitor by reconfiguring xorg but now half the windows don't show up like terminal and the close-bars with the x buttons dont either
<SlimeyPete> Carroarmato0: no problem
<Orfeous> Lilacor: back again
<Ratkid132> ikonia: from .wine/dosdevices/e:/bf2minicd to .wine/dosdevices/e:
<shadowc001> ikonia: and thanks for ur help too, i appreaciate it
<ikonia> Ratkid132: thats the same path
<chdragonfly> SlimeyPete: i found the boot.ini file, what should i do?
<mIgUeL_sAn> thanks ikonia
<Ratkid132> is the destination relative to where you are in terminal SlimeyPete or is it from home?
<ikonia> shadowc001: not a problem, please crdlb fixed it
<Ratkid132> couldn't get my words out ikonia
<ikonia> Ratkid132: relative to what you are
<ikonia> where
<SlimeyPete> Ratkid132: it's relative, unless you give a full path (eg /usr/local/bin/mydirectory or something - the first "/" indicates the beginning of the filesystem)
<Ratkid132> i want to move multiple files, can I say move everything in a dir or do I have to do it one at a time
<ikonia> Ratkid132: /*
<ikonia> moves everything under /
<Ratkid132> thanks
<ikonia> for example
<Ratkid132> should've thought of that
<ikonia> Ratkid132: you need cp -R to include directories
<Ratkid132> bbs see if it works
<SlimeyPete> chdragonfly: I'm afraid I can't give you details but you'll want to concentrate mainly on the partition numbers.... google around a bit and see if you can find some info on whether they're correct or not
<lizili> the icon of firestarter Is appear on the taskdiagram when it is working ?
<prethalayam_> How do i uninstall a program in ubuntu?
<Misled> In Openoffice how do I sent the "sendto" to use Opera?  Or when I click an email  link in a document . it doesnt open Opera mail..
<ikonia>  prethalayam_use the package manager to remove it
<xushi> hi all
<sdac> this is probably an obvious thing...but i can't find anything on google about where are the icons for programs stored ?  Where can i find the image for the firefox icon and other such software so i can create shortcuts for them ?
<xushi> how can i get my ubuntu to permanently take an ip address and connect to my wireless without editing it through the GUI witn every reboot ?
<ikonia> sdac: they are kept within the themes they are part of
<ikonia> xushi: disable dhcp and set a static ip
<sdac> ikonia:  "the themes they are part of"  ?   im not sure what you mean there
<sdac> i am using xubuntu fiesty
<ikonia> sdac: /usr/share/themes for example
<PrimoTurbo> what exactly is a symbolic link? I'm installing Q3, I wanted it to be installed in the home directory under Games folder now the installer is asking me where to put the symbolic link...
<Ratkid132> hmmm problem ikonia, its not actually in that dir, the dir is a link to another folder
<wafflepox> PrimoTurbo: a symbolic link is a file that acts as a pointer to another file
<ikonia> Ratkid132: it should follow symlinks
<Slart> PrimoTurbo: it's like a shortcut in windows
<Ratkid132> hmmm
<xushi> ikonia: any documentation or tutorial on how to do that ?
<wafflepox> any operation performed on a symlink is performed on the file it points to
<Slart> a shortcut on steroids then =)
<PrimoTurbo> where is a good place to put it?
<ikonia> xushi: documentation on what ?
<Ratkid132> I'll try again
<bbrazil> wafflepox: not so. What about unlink()?
<PrimoTurbo> it's asking /usr/local/bin/
<wafflepox> bbrazil: caught out XD
<xushi> ikonia: on how to disable dhcp and add it staticly on ubuntu
<mIgUeL_sAn> ikonia: how can i view all the daemon that is currently running?
<wafflepox>  /usr/local/bin is good
<ikonia> xushi: I'm sure there is advice on the wiki
<ikonia> mIgUeL_sAn: I've told you 3 times now
<wafflepox> broedje: you there?
<Slart> PrimoTurbo: sounds like a good idea.. so you can run it from the command line without changing directory
<bbrazil> wafflepox: there's a few syscalls that take an option to affect the symlink too
<xushi> thanks
<PrimoTurbo> I see
<ikonia> mIgUeL_sAn: you even thanked me for telling you
<izaq> hello :)
<broedje> yea
<broedje> wafflepox:
<wafflepox> hey broedje
<wafflepox> you helped me yesterday with my p900
<wafflepox> any chance you still have that link you gave me?
<wafflepox> i don't have logging turned on and I lost it XD
<izaq> this firest time to enter here :$
<mIgUeL_sAn> ikonia: waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ikonia i'm sorry, i was really really busy and kind of tired
<comfortably__num> Hi, I'd like to know if there is any chance to get DRI working with open source drivers for my ati x1100 card (based on x200m chipset), given that when I boot with a feisty livecd I get no DRI
<ikonia> mIgUeL_sAn: ?
<mIgUeL_sAn> ikonia: thanks a lot
<Ratkid132> ikonia: this is what it gave me. matt@matt-desktop:~/.wine/dosdevices/e:/bf2minicd$ sudo cp /* /.wine/dosdevices/e:/
<Ratkid132> cp: target `/.wine/dosdevices/e:/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<crdlb> comfortably__num: no
<ikonia> Ratkid132: its because you've got e:
<ikonia> Ratkid132: its because you've got e:\
<Slart> Ratkid132: or because there is a /wine in there
<ikonia> you need to esacpe or quote the "\" char
<comfortably__num> crdlb: thanks anyway
<ikonia> oops
<Ratkid132> so I need an \ at the end?
<ikonia> Ratkid132: ignore what I just said
<ikonia> I see the problem
<Orfeous> Lilacor: are you there?
<ikonia> Ratkid132: where is .wine located  ?
<Orfeous> Lilacor: seems like it is HFS+
<Ratkid132> in the place where cd $HOME takes you (Home?)
<dappis> ikonia: all user settings are located in users home-directory
<gorski> My Ubuntu does not recoqnise 4 speaker sound system. Help?
<dappis> /home/user/.wine/
<PrimoTurbo> I want to chmod a directory and all the files in it so I can read/write what the exact command?
<ikonia> Ratkid132: yup, and you've done /.wine not /home/$user/.wine
<Ratkid132> what dappis said
<ikonia> dappis: I know this
<Ratkid132> ah ok
<dappis> you could try "locate .wine"
<mIgUeL_sAn> ikonia: i've heard a lot of good things about linux that's why i'm kinda busy finding out what's good of it
<ikonia> Ratkid132: so its complaining because the file doesn't exist in /.wine
<ikonia> dappis: we know where it is, the location is not a problem
<dappis> ok
<close2__> PrimoTurbo: chmod -R      (see man chmod)
<mIgUeL_sAn> ikonia: sorry dude i forgot to thank you earlier
<ikonia> mIgUeL_sAn: you've thanked me 10 times, its fine
<Ratkid132> seems to have done it
<mIgUeL_sAn> :)
<DarthShrine> gnome-power-manager has managed to detach itself from the notification area. How can I get it back in?
<close2__> how do i find out, why my boot-process hangs
<dappis> logout and login, usualle does the trick
<Ratkid132> oh man
<PrimoTurbo> I have a better question how do I make it so a root owned directory becomes a user based directory
<Ratkid132> it didn't work: /* copies everything in the file system -.-
<Frogzoo> close2__: remove the 'quiet & splash" options from the grub line - hit e from grub prompt to edit, hit b to boot edited line
<Ratkid132> should've just been *
<close2__> Frogzoo: done
<Frogzoo> PrimoTurbo: sudo chown user:user /path/to/folder
<shadowc001> hrm, i have another question... this ones not so hard :D
<close2__> it hangs twice, once while "Reading files needed to boot" and then 2 lines further "Preparing restricted drivers"? (not sure, running livecd at the moment)
<shadowc001> i have an old shuttle xpc nforce2, but it has the soundstorm dolby digital live out, does that work in ubuntu the same as it does in windows?
<PrimoTurbo> Frogzoo: that worked but how about doing not only to the directory but all the files in the directory
<PrimoTurbo> and folders
<Frogzoo> close2__: you also can boot in recovery mode, & run the init scripts by hand
<ikonia> shadowc001: check the hardware compatability list
<close2__> PrimoTurbo: -R (or -r see manpage)
<shadowc001> basically, in windows i can set it to have stereo outputs use the dolby digital live to tell my reciever to replicate the channels to all left/right channels
<Frogzoo> PrimoTurbo: sudo chown -R user:user /path/to/folder
<broedje> wafflepox:
<broedje> letz go
<Ratkid132> gah its being a pain
<PrimoTurbo> Thanks that worked :)
<Ratkid132> what im TRYING to do: mount an .mdf file in mnt/bf2minicd then link that to WINEs e: drive so BF2 can actually run. Whats happening: the e: drive is mounting the folder, not the contents of the folder. so its e:/bf2minicd/
<rebegin> i got kernel panic randomly, i checked system log, but nothing has found, where else should i check? i use feisty, on a fujits-siemens a7640 laptop, there wasn't any problem with previous kubuntu versions. any suggestions?
<Mavvie> let's see the FAQ first before I ask how to enable services at startup :-)
<Frogzoo> rebegin: #1 culprit is vid cards, #2 usb hal/nonsense
<rebegin> Frogzoo: could you tell me more please what are you asking? i've got sis video card, no compiz/beryl
<Frogzoo> Mavvie: sys -> admin -> service
<rebegin> Frogzoo: what about that hal stuff? :D
<Mavvie> Frogzoo_away: I only have a command line :-)
<DevilChaos> hello
<Mavvie> aha, it's a apt-system.
<ikonia> Ratkid132: you mount a filesystem not a folder or file (unless its an iso image)
<DevilChaos> just installed ubuntu and need a little assistance please how do i config root and password install only let me conf normal user
<DevilChaos> ?
<ikonia> !sudo >devilchaos
<Ratkid132> its an .mdf image which is basically an iso image
<ikonia> !root >devilchaos
<ikonia> Ratkid132: and what command are you using to mount it
<DevilChaos> no need for root user then?
<m0u5e> does anyone know how to have my desktop resolution switch to * whenever i am running a game with * resolution
<ikonia> DevilChaos: correct
<Ratkid132> matt@matt-desktop:~$ sudo mount -r -t udf -o loop blh-bf2.mdf  /mnt/bf2minicd/
<ikonia> Ratkid132: thats correct, its mounting that image as a file system on /mnt/b2fminicd
<Ratkid132> ok well I want it to do it on cdrom0 i think (thats where e: is linked to in .wine dir)
<Ratkid132> is it possible to do that?
<graveson> what can i use to tage video files ?
<ikonia> Ratkid132: cdrom0 is a device file
<DevilChaos> that good in a way but makes my life more difficult having to learn it when id just type in the password then away id go
<graveson> *tag
<Ratkid132> I take it that means i can't link to it then ikonia
<ikonia> Ratkid132: not really
<OuZo> how do i trans code a avi to burn a video dvd? thanks
<DevilChaos> so what would i enter if i wanted deselect to run as root or sudo as it were?
<Ratkid132> ok but I can make a new folder in dosdevices and link THAT to the bf2 cd...
<ikonia> Ratkid132: well, thats not true - you can link to cdrom0 - but you can't mount on it as its a block device
<Ratkid132> excuse me a moment
<ikonia> DevilChaos: pardon ?
<Mavvie> what is the apt- command to search for a string in the available packages?
<DevilChaos> sudo deselect
<DevilChaos> ?
<ikonia> Mavvie: apt-cache
<ikonia> DevilChaos: deselect what ?
<Ratkid132> ikonia: It won't let me choose make link on the bf2minicd folder. I think it's because it's mounted?
<Mavvie> ikonia: aha, got it.
<ikonia> Ratkid132: what command are you trying to do
<DevilChaos> then it asks for a password i dont have root password just user password
<Mavvie> ikonia: was confused because "apt-cache search bacula" didn't show anything.
<ikonia> Ratkid132: keep in mind that you've just mounted an image
<py__> hello
<ikonia> DevilChaos: enter the user password, thats how sudo works
<graveson> what can i use to tag video files ?
<DevilChaos> what installer do you use for ubuntu aptitude ?
<Ratkid132> rather than linking it, can I just mount it in the wine folder?
<nox-Hand> Why does the Ubuntu 7.04 LiveCD not want to detect my MX Revolution USB mouse? I have no mouse
<jrib> nox-Hand: "lsusb" turns up nothing?
<py__> I've got a laptop with a 802.11a/b/g/n board integrated. I installed it through ndiswrapper, and I can see it running iwconfig. However, it seems to be in 802.11a mode, and I want to get it to work in 802.11b/g mode. How can I do that?
<Ratkid132> nox-Hand: I'm amazed you navigated this far without a mouse :O
<ikonia> DevilChaos: aptitude is a package manager, it installs packages for you
<ikonia> Ratkid132: have you read the wine howto on the ubuntu wiki?
<Ratkid132> nope - I really should shouldn't I
<ikonia> !wine >ratkid132
<Ratkid132> in the meantime, a couple of other questions
<ikonia> Ratkid132: you're just making it hard and a bi of a mess, just read that howto and it walks you through it
<Ratkid132> cool
<Ratkid132> other questions: Is there a way of auto-mounting partitions when i boot linux? atm I have to remount all my NTFS partitions every time I start the PC
<Ratkid132> anyone?
<ikonia> Ratkid132: use your /etc/fstab
<nox-Hand> Ratkid132: there is a handicap keyboard mouse thing, but I just used another laptop ;) You can do ANYthing without a mouse ;)
<graveson> what can i use to tag video files ?
<juan> hola
<broedje> wafflepox!!
<lupusbeta> on ubuntu release 5.10 i want to install tightvncviewer 1.3.9 it says "vncviewer: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by vncviewer)
<lupusbeta> "
<nox-Hand> jrib: No, lsusb gives nothing. I have tried putting it in another USB port and still gives off nothing - I also tried the mouse in another PC where it works fine. It has worked perfectly before, so I know not what is wrong.
<lupusbeta> is there a way ? maybe Java version?
<ikonia> lupusbeta: how did you try to install vncviewer
<lupusbeta> ikonia, i used alien on a 1.3.9.rpm for Fedora6
<jrib> nox-Hand: indeed mine works as soon as I plug it in as well.  Any dmesg output when you plug it in?
<SlimeyPete> lupusbeta: you need a different version of glibc. But don't install one - it'll probably break most of your system.
<Ratkid132> ikonia: there is nothing in my etc folder called fstab (maybe I missunderstood you?
<ikonia> lupusbeta: there you go, SOOOooooo many problems. 1.) redhat uses different package versions / dependencies 2.) you're not using the package manager so it may not be aware of all the dependencies 3.) bottom line is glibc is not the same on your system as it expects
<nox-Hand> jrib: sec
<ikonia> Ratkid132: show me "ls -la /etc/fstab"
<py__> how can I change my wifi card from 802.11a to 802.11b/g mode? It supports both, but is in 802.11a mode atm.
<wwwerty> How can i remove all the drives on the desktop to a diffrent location
<lupusbeta> ikonia, alien on sourcecode directly?
<nox-Hand> jrib: nope, might just be another 7.04 liveCD flaw - found a few of em :P
<Ratkid132> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 491 2007-05-19 09:55 /etc/fstab
<ikonia> lupusbeta: both
<ikonia> Ratkid132: right - so there it is
<ikonia> Ratkid132: next time look properly
<nox-Hand> jrib: will try another USB mouse and then I will get a PS2 mouse
<jrib> nox-Hand: maybe, are you planning on installing or just using the live cd?
<d2812> Can somebody who is running feisty, go into Software Sources and under Authentication tell me what keys they have listed? I have 437D05B5, and FBB75451.
<ikonia> d2812: the keys are in the root of the repo's just look there
<Ratkid132> ikonia: I'm telling you it's not there I'm looking in /etc/ and theres plenty of folders but fstab isn't there, I even turned on show hidden folders
<nox-Hand> jrib: installing, so can probably fix later
<ikonia> Ratkid132: you've just done ls -la /etc/fstab - and its there
<ikonia> Ratkid132: how are you looking
<jrib> nox-Hand: does other usb stuff work?
<forngren> How can I use screen 1 as primary in xorg.conf?
<Ratkid132> how? in GNOMEs file browser
<Ratkid132> Nautilus
<ikonia> Ratkid132: well, its there, you've just proved it
<afief> Ratkid132, it's a file
<nox-Hand> jrib: There is no other ;)
<nox-Hand> jrib: will just install with a PS/2 for now :-D
<afief> Ratkid132, not a folder
<nox-Hand> THen fix later
<Ratkid132> *facepalm*
<jrib> nox-Hand: k
<Ratkid132> yeah got it lol
<jrib> nox-Hand: might be a good idea to check bugs.ubuntu.com and file a bug with hardware info if there isn't one already
<Misled> I get this message from time to time and have installed a program but dependancies couldnt be download... Here is the problem : "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch"
<Misled> How do I fix that?
<dspstv> if the mem test reports errors is there anything one can do?
<wwwerty> how do i remove the mounted drives on the desktop?
<ikonia> dspstv: buy new ram
<d2812> ikonia: do you have alink, i'm being a bit blind and cant see them.
<ikonia> wwwerty: tell them to mount anwhere else
<dspstv> ikonia, just that ha?
<ikonia> d2812:  no
<juan> tengo que comprar un wireles para conectar wifi de un ruter cual me recomendaiel amper que tengo de telefonica no me funciona
<juan>  uso un cable, pero son 25 metros la tirada :P
<ikonia> dspstv: yup
<dspstv> k
<ikonia> !es >juan
<wwwerty> its mounted in media , but still i find it on the destop
<Frogzoo_away> Misled: "sudo apt-get clean" may help
<jrib> dspstv: make sure voltage and bios settings are correct (contact manufacturer) otherwise you need new ram as ikonia said
<ikonia> wwwerty: thats gnome doing that
<wwwerty> Do i have to look else where other than the fstab file?
<dspstv> ikonia, the chip says lifetime warranty
<ikonia> dspstv: so rma it
<wwwerty> ikonia: can i remove those
<dspstv> sure
<dspstv> i have no receipt
<Misled> Frog_zoo:  Ok doing that now
<dspstv> :(
<juan> ikonia que modelo me recomiendas
<ikonia> wwwerty: as I recall there is a gnome setting in gconf that says to not display on desktop
<ikonia> !es > juan
<ikonia> dspstv: thats not my issue
<jrib> !icons > wwwerty (see the private message from ubotu)
<dspstv> ikonia, ok ok chill
<dspstv> :)
<ikonia> I am
<vlab> Hello
<d2812> synaptic is saying that packages i'm about to install can't be authenticated. google seems to confirm that i have the right key, and its from the universe repo. anyone got any ideas?
<Misled> Frog_zoo: What exaclty does the apt-get clean do?
<vlab> Quick question, is it possible to install ubuntu from an local iso image? (having a boot floopy, boot cd)
<Misled> I did it but sill get this: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Misled> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Misled> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Frogzoo_away> Misled: so do what it says 'sudo apt-get update'
<wwwerty> when i open utorrent with wine and minimise and then maximize it, the window becomes transparent
<graveson> what can i use to tag video files ?
<YamiTenshi> I have a problem: Linux won't boot normally. When I try to boot it, it just gives me a black screen saying "Starting up...", and then does nothing. Recovery mode works fine, but that won't do me any good since I have no clue what the problem is or how I can find out. (Currently running Ubuntu using the live cd, btw. My Linux distibution is Ubuntu
<Misled> Frogzoo_away: I did.. and I still get that message... so I'm at a loss.  Is the prob on my end or the ubuntu ftp file end of things?
<Frogzoo_away> Misled: might be a bad package
<YamiTenshi> could anybody help me determine the problem? Or does any of you have any idea what it might be?
<vlab> Yami: Im no expert, could it be that your computer cant handle the "vesa" grapichs mode when booting? (you have installed it right..)
<YamiTenshi> it booted just fine yesterday
<Hadron> vlab: vesa needs no such install. It is a default.
<YamiTenshi> X wouldn't boot, but that was fixed by disabling the NVidia glx driver
<jrib> YamiTenshi: get rid of "quiet" and "splash" from /boot/grub/menu.lst and try booting again, that might give you more information about where it fails
<vlab> hadron, as for handling the framebuffer?
<lbawinowns> Hello, I got a couple of files that are 0 B wand they are completely unremoveable, and i must remove them, it's on a NTFS
<YamiTenshi> did that already =\
<Misled> Frog_zoo" Ok.. I'll just wait it out.. I was afraid there was something wrong on my end and am a little fanatical about keeping everything perfect on my pc.  LOL
<Misled> Now I can sleep better :)
<Hadron> vlab: you are complicating things needlessly. What does accessing the framebuffer have to do with it?
<msingh> will ubuntu use nvidia (corp) drivers or free ones?
<Hadron> vlab: vesa is a default fallback.
<YamiTenshi> the nvidia drivers only give trouble for me, I didn't bother to install them again :P
<jrib> msingh: free ones unless you enable the nvidia ones
<vlab> Hadron: ok.. :D
<Hadron> msingh: both. 7.04 gives you the choice to usee the restricted drivers (NVidia latest ones)
<msingh> jrib, when you say enable, what do you mean?
<msingh> ok so out of the box i will have the choice?
<jrib> msingh: you are running feisty?
<wam> msingh: and unless nvidia creates free drivers
<Hadron> msingh: with Feisty 7.04 yes
<Hadron> msingh: I strongly recommened the NVidia ones. They work great.
<msingh> jrib, nah im using debian but considering whether to change to another distro .. ive got terrible video performance so i'd like to use company drivers
<jrib> msingh: system -> administration -> restricted driver manager  will let you enable them after you install.  But I'm sure you can install nvidia drivers on debian as well...
<YamiTenshi> any other ideas on what my problem might be? or how I can find out?
<Hadron> jrib: I doubt if its easy. It hwas hard enough in Last Ubuntu releases - all sorts of kernel version issues.
<wam> msingh: btw, they just released new drivers, my laptop stopped freezing (nvidia 7600)
<msingh> jrib, nah i couldnt. i installed a bunch of packages but it was all fucked up due to one incompatibility after another
<JohnnyBe1> hey guys does anybody knows a linux application that can modify pdfs (i.e. underlying text while reading, an acro pro equivalent)?
<jrib> YamiTenshi: so what was the last thing it said before it crashed?
<Hadron> YamiTenshi: so your driver is set to vesa now?
<JohnnyBe1> sorry! i did not mean to interrupt...
<jrib> msingh: I see, well it's managed by the gui in ubuntu now, you just check a box
<YamiTenshi> the last thing it said was "Starting up...", and how can I find out wether or not the driver is set to vesa?
<msingh> jrib, ok sweet. well when i get my cds i will give ubuntu a shot. cheers.
<YamiTenshi> (driver in xorg.conf is set to nv, is that it?)
<Hadron> YamiTenshi: boot to recovers mode ad loko at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hadron> "and look"
<|thunder> whats that good vector app for linux ?
<jrib> |thunder: inkscape
<YamiTenshi> xorg.conf says "nv" at driver
<|thunder> thaks
<Hadron> change that to vesa
<kblog> can anyone tell me whats the difference of a "local group" and "domain group" for openSSH is?
<YamiTenshi> hadron: ok :)
<msingh> so ubuntu isnt stupid about licences, is it? will i be able to install /vlc/ /win32 drivers/ /opera/ etc?
<YamiTenshi> thanks for the help, I'll try, but now I have to go :)
<jrib> msingh: w32codecs and opera aren't packaged.  vlc is in "multiverse" (where unfree stuff goes).  medibuntu repos have w32codecs.  opera you just install a deb I think
<jrib> !multiverse > msingh (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !medibuntu > msingh (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !opera > msingh (see the private message from ubotu)
<msingh> ah ok, that's bad
<Hadron> !multiverse > Hadron
<Sjimmie> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<lbawinowns> Hello, I can't write to a file, I dunno why, it's on a ntfs
<jrib> lbawinowns: are you using ntfs-3g?
<Hadron> lbawinowns: because its a read only FS by default.
<lbawinowns> jrib, yes, and the file is 0 bytes
<ckintner> ckintn3r
<Sjimmie> lbawinowns: is it mounted using CIFS?
<lbawinowns> hadron , I can write to everything else files
<Hadron> aha
<lbawinowns> sjimmie , what is CIFS?
<Hadron> so you can create and edit other files on this NTFS or what?
<Sjimmie> mount.cifs - mount using the Common Internet File System (CIFS)
<travis> ~
<lbawinowns> hadron , Yep, I can
<Hadron> can you remove the file?
<lbawinowns> Hadron , nope
<Hadron> copy the file?
<kayef> i have music files with chinese title.....how do i display them in ubuntu 7.04?i'm using Rythm Box as a player
<EoLink> wow, first time here, nice to meet you all. seems like a pretty nice channel.
<lbawinowns> Hadron, but I can remove the other files in the same foler :-/, the file was created by lazarus, it crashed and then created the file with 0 byte :-/
<Hadron> it sounds like it might be in use.
<lbawinowns> hadron, nope, i cant copy it
<lbawinowns> Im doing it with the GUI, and when I drag and drop nothing happens, no message comes even.
<Ratkid132> in text files with a command does a hash # at the start mean ignore this line?
<lbawinowns> should I try  to remove the folder?
<Hadron> lbawinowns: try the ubuntu forums.
<nox-Hand>  I am having serious harddisk trouble  :-| Can't mount properly and I sometimes get superblock errors. I need to mount to know which partitions are what for when I am installing for I need to keep a few partitions.
<nox-Hand> I have a pastebin here if anyone wants to help me? http://pastebin.ca/498393
<Hadron> Can anyone help me massage the following into a URL which I can play the commentary on a Linux media player please? http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/cricket/england/6673779.stm
<orbin> Ratkid132: yes.  it makes it a comment and therefore ignored
<PrimoTurbo> Whats the command to have glxgears show fps
<Boje> moin
<PrimoTurbo> moin?
<lbawinowns> Hadron :), yay I could removed the file. I copied folder, then deleted the original and put my copy back, annoying file is gone :). (though bad news lazarus did remove my code :-( )
<jrib> PrimoTurbo: on feisty?
<PrimoTurbo> yes
<jrib> PrimoTurbo: just run "glxgears" and wait
<Edengrave> @afaiktoit-new
<JC_Denton_> How can I remove the labels from my laptop k/b?
<JC_Denton_> (its a ubuntu laptop incase your thinking its unrelated)
<kayef> how can i display chines character in ubuntu?
<mo0osah> any way to make all the windows translucent
<nathanj> anyone had a problem when booting up the install cd "/bin/sh" error initfsram?
<afief> mo0osah, install beryl/compiz
<mo0osah> I already have beryl, i was wondering if i could do it in kwin
<nathanj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292533&highlight=initramfs
<nathanj> nvm
<Shaffox> what do i need to install for Real Player?
<afief> mo0osah, dunno, I use metacity
<eifzon> Anyone here with a HDA Intel soundcard that got problems to fix the Microphone?
<ompaul> !realplayer | Shaffox
<ubotu> Shaffox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slavko> help Virtual Box
<Misled> softphones... Has anyone here found a good working voip softphone (sip) that uses non free codecs ie: G.729, G.723, GSM?
<Shaffox> yeah, it says i have the newest, but the site says i haven't :s FF let me update real player 10.5
<eifzon> Anyone here with a HDA Intel soundcard that got problems to fix the Microphone?
<Misled> eifzon I havethe same problem..
<nathanj> when i put the livecd in to boot up I get following error. /bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off    - any ideas?
<eifzon> Misled: ok
<JaySomnium> Hello ! How can in change the language of the Login Window under Feisty Fawn ?
<Dodo> change you locale
<Dodo> local
<JaySomnium> DoDo : How ?
<Hadron> Dodo: you mean "your". locale is right.
<Hadron> JaySomnium: system/admin/language support for a start
<Dodo> I have forgotten yet
<Dodo> search in google
<kayef> can anyone tell me why i cant display the content on this page?I can only get the frame but not the contents which are live soccer scores, i'm using ubuntu 7.04 and firefox....the page is http://www2.spbo.com/live.htm
<Ratkid132> I've just installed 7zip but its not in my applications, how do I run it? 7zip didn't work in Terminal
<Hadron> Dodo: are you trying to win an award?
<wam> kayef: doesn't it say ie5, ie6 and flashplayer all over the page?
<Dodo> what?
<lupusbeta> kayef, because it's in chinese?
<kayef> wam: so there is no way i can display it in firefox?
<wam> i've found a "english" button in the middle of all those signs
<Hadron> Dodo: if you dont know then dont answer. if everyone said "I dont know" this channel would be swamped.
<kayef> wam: i don understand chinese so i cant read wat it requires but i wanna view the score of soccer teams
<EoLink> guys, anyone here know if using < classpath > in build.xml for Ant 1.6.5 should work? i got an error, dunno if i should upgrade to 1.7 or else
<Dodo> I am Chinese :)
<kayef> lupusbeta: i can view chinese site without probs so that should not be a prob
<wam> kayef: sorry, I don't know how to fix this. Have you tried ie4linux?
<Hadron> EoLink: I think you are better off asking in a development channel.
<EoLink> oh
<EoLink> ty
<Dodo> You can change the code to GB2312 if you wanna to see Chinese
<kayef> wam: i know it loads in opera and a few other browsers but i was thinking to make it load in firefox so tat i only need to keep 1 browser
<Misled> kayef:  i sec let me try to remember something
<Ratkid132> no one? :(
<kayef> Misled: u have a solution?
<Dodo> anybody know if there are some better Maths tool  in linux?
<Dodo> for graph
<wam> Dodo: than what
<wam> ?
<wam> Dodo: like Matlab? or simple plots?
<Dodo> I have kplot, but it's too simple
<wam> Dodo: scilab?
<Dodo> does matlab has linux version?
<wam> Dodo: Scilab yes
<jrib> Dodo: yes, it's on the cd
<Dodo> thanks
<acrimo> does anyone happen to know where i might find the PHP source directory on ubuntu-server 7.* ?
<jrib> Dodo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<wam> Dodo: sorry, scilab is a matlab like
<jrib> acrimo: you want the source code for php right?
<Dodo> php source is under var/www/html
<Misled> kayef:  here is a user agent switcher for firefox.  This may help you:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<driverx> v
<Dodo> default path
<acrimo> can't find it there Dodo, that's my http accessible folder
<Dodo> you can use command: locate
<Dodo> locate *.php
<kayef> Misled: i have to install an add-on?
<Misled> Kayef: that plug in will allow you to let firfox appear as other browsers to websites.
<acrimo> i'm trying to enable XSLT support in PHP, i need to modify the "configure lin" which i apparently have to be in the "PHP source directory" to do: http://php.mirrors.ilisys.com.au/manual/en/configure.php
<acrimo> *configure line
<Dodo> locate command is a  powerful tool to find what you want,try
<iShock> Excuse me. I just installed eggdrop. I tried to run it, it says this: [08:05]  * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<iShock> Any reason why?
<kayef> Misled: ok...thanks, will try it out
<Misled> kayef: No I havent but I have had sites not dosplay saying I needs IE and changed my opera settings to show opera as IE and the pages displayed.
<jrib> acrimo: you need php -dev packages.  But, I bet xslt is probably already packaged in the repos
<LjL> iShock: i'm a firm believer that if you can't configure an eggdrop, you shouldn't be using one. strive your way through the documentation please.
<Misled> keyef : good luck :)
<acrimo> Dodo, i'm not after *.php files, i'm after the "Php source directory" as referenced in this manual entry: Dodo, i'm not after *.php files, i'm after the "Php source directory" as referenced in this manual entry:
<_tilman> Hi - I installed apache2 witdh libmod-apache2-php5 - phpinfo() says, all fine. But after I installed php5-mysql, still no mysql-functions are available (Yes, I restarted everything already)
<dormant> hey there. I just set up Ubuntu 7.04 and tried to compile binutils 2.17. Console says however that gcc isn't working... what can I do? Are there any binaries of gcc for Ubuntu 7.04?
<iShock> LjL: Thats the problem...I dunno where to go to configure it...
<acrimo> jrib: i hear it comes with PHP5, but to enable it i need to add something to the "configure line"... that's where i'm stuck at the moment
<LjL> iShock: to list all the files contained in a package, type  dpkg -L <packagename> 
<jrib> !info php5-xsl | acrimo
<ubotu> acrimo: php5-xsl: XSL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Dodo> ye, locate php.conf or php.ini..........
<jrib> acrimo: is that what you want?
<acrimo> i think so
<Dodo> the default config path of php installed is under etc/php4, etc/php5
<acrimo> ok, i'ev apt-get install php5-xsl
<dormant> sorry, I might repeat again. I just set up Ubuntu 7.04 and tried to compile binutils 2.17. Console says however that gcc isn't working... what can I do? Are there any binaries of gcc for Ubuntu 7.04?
<phake> hello, i got one problem mit my radeon x1950, this is my xorg.conf: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/10905/ but my it runs only as MESA. i the Xorg.0.log i saw this: (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:1) found  does any body have some ideas?
<jrib> dormant: why would you compile binutils?
<iShock> ROAR...
<iShock> Ok, i found the config file, but it won't let me paste it
<LjL> iShock: it won't let you paste?
<dormant> well. i downloaded binutils 2.17 from GNU.
<Dodo> by default, gcc is not installed on 7.04
<jrib> dormant: are you familiar with APT?
<iShock> No
<LjL> !info binutils feisty | dormant, 2.17, see
<ubotu> dormant, 2.17, see: binutils: The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.17.20070103cvs-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1543 kB, installed size 7392 kB
<dormant> jrib: no. but i have it installed.
<LjL> iShock: i'm not sure what you mean with that though
<Riot777> I got lil problem why first login attempt always fail for me ? it has something to do with numlock ? anybody got similar problem ? when I first time type my login on GDM first letter I typed is always missing like the first keyboard event would be not pass or something, how can I fix this?
<iShock> LjL: I right clicked the example conf file, went to /usr/lib/eggdrop and tried to paste. I couldn't select Paste.
<jrib> dormant: when you install things on ubuntu, you want to use a frontend to APT like apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, or add/remove.  Just do "sudo aptitude install binutils" and you'll get binutils.  Even better, you probably just want to do "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<jintxo> has anyone seen this problem before? I can write CD-RW disks fine and  regular CD-R's fail with  Errno: 0 (Success), write_g1 scsi sendcmd:no error (yes DMA is enabled) :-(
<jrib> !apt > dormant (see the private message from ubotu)
<dormant> ubotu: thanks. but then I still need gcc in that case. I need to compile various SDK's and libs
<phake> hello, i got one problem mit my radeon x1950, this is my xorg.conf: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/10905/ but my it runs only as MESA. i the Xorg.0.log i saw this: (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:1) found  does any body have some ideas?
<jrib> dormant: you don't need to compile things in general, you just use APT and it takes care of things.  build-essential gives you binutils as well as gcc
<LjL> iShock: err ok, you meant copying the file. when i think "paste", i usually think of copying and pasting selections of text.
<LjL> iShock: it won't let you copy it there, of course, because /usr is owned by root, and you can't (and shouldn't) write to it as a user.
<iShock> How am I supposed to do it then?
<LjL> iShock: since your eggdrop bot will be your user's, anyway, you want to have a user-specific configuration file, which means you want it to be put in your /home directory.
<Dodo> HOW to use scilab's graph function?
<dormant> jrib: thanks hehe. ok I'll try. I'll throw back in, if I don't manage
<iShock> LjL: So it doesn't really matter where the conf file is, it'll work anywhere?
<phake> hello, i got one problem with my radeon x1950, this is my xorg.conf: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/10905/ but my it runs only as MESA. in the Xorg.0.log i saw this: (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:1) found  does any body have some ideas?
<LjL> iShock: well, you have to start the bot with appropriate parameters.
<jrib> dormant: sure, just remeber 'apt-cache search lib name_of_lib' and then review the results, and install the one you want.  You private message from ubotu should have more details
<JaySomnium> Hadron : Thank you !
<LjL> iShock: "man <commandname>" tells you all about command parameters. i also seriously suggest you learn what root is and why most directories are only writable by it. that means Unix permissions, and the Unix security model in general. you won't want to run something as potentially compromising as an IRC bot without knowing what you should not do in order for people not to break into your machine.
<phake> hello?? kann anybody help me?
<phake> i got one problem with my radeon x1950, this is my xorg.conf: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/10905/ but my it runs only as MESA. in the Xorg.0.log i saw this: (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:1) found  does any body have some ideas?
<iShock> LjL: I know what root is, I'd kinda figured out it was because I couldn't right to it as a user, and I still can't figure out the trigger....So I'll use the readme on this one :O
<S0me1> hi all
<spi> hi there, does anyone know some tool to monitoring cpu temperature?
<iShock> LjL: You know much about configuring Eggdrop?
<dappis> are you using gnome?
<stefg> phake: please stop repaeting and read http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Troubleshooting instead.
<jrib> spi: lm-sensors
<LjL> iShock: i know that everything one needs to configure is carefully explained in the sample config file
<ppd> it.org
<iShock> LjL: I'm just wondering: Do I get a bind IP and stuff if I got an IP 64.255.118.*
<spi> jrib: tx you very much
<iShock> #set my-hostname "virtual.host.com"
<iShock> #set my-ip "99.99.0.0" I set those...But how do I know my hostname?
<iShock> Wait, nevermind...
<iShock> IP OR Hostmask ;O
<dormant> jrib: ok. up to now, everything worked. But yet another question: I need libusb, so I downloaded libusb-0.1.12.tar.gz. It says that I have to compile the package. with gcc? Or can I install the lib with aptitude too?
<LjL> iShock: "If you're using virtual hosting (your machine has more than 1 IP)" suggests that you may want to leave that all alone, if you don't.
<S0me1> Who is tried install ubuntu on iBOOK Mak ? is everthing working fine?
<jrib> dormant: you don't need to compile libusb, just search for it with aptitude or apt-cache.  I'm guessing you want to do development with libusb, so you'll want the libusb-dev package.  I sed this command to find it: apt-cache search -n lib usb dev
<stefg> S0me1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<dormant> jrib: K. thanks alot, Its quite a bunch easier as I thought. I'm glad that people are eager to help! thanks
<martalli> Hello - I installed ubuntu on my computer (prev kubuntu), but there is no desktop search that I can find.  Maybe this is because I didn't change my /home partition
<martalli> What is the CLI command for ubuntu's default desktop search?
<kanzie> Im having problems running WoW using wine, is anyone familiar with this?
<stefg> kanzie: rather ask in #winehq
<kanzie> stefg: ok
<yobrien> martalli: beagle-query
<martalli> kanzie: If you google - you will find that there is an extensive forum post abut WoW, wine, and ubuntu in one of the ubuntu forums
<martalli> yobrien: Thanks
<martalli> yobrien: Hmm, for some reason it wasn't installed.  Is it not installed by default?
<yobrien> martalli: what do you mean by "desktop search"? ....
<martalli> yobrien: I meant beagle
<kbrooks> what is an ideal partition layout if you want /home on another partition?
<ryan2_> Im trying to upgrade to ubuntu studio with the repo but I dont get all the packages
<yobrien> martalli: i dont think is installed by default....
<yobrien> it is
<kbrooks> ryan2_: #ubuntustudio
<ryan2_> k
<martalli> yobrien: It isn't installed on my relatively fresh install of ubuntu.  I looked in synaptic and saw bealge and also something called doodle for desktop search
<variant> aliask: no idea
<spiderfire> hi i how can i get libgtkglextmm into ubuntu
<yobrien> martalli: i dont know if its default or not ... but beagle is fairly integrated into the desktop
<variant> spiderfire: search for it and install the correctly named package
<spiderfire> variant: its not in the repo though right?
<spi> jrib I installed lm-sensors,but I can't find executable files to it, where I have to see?
<variant> spiderfire: might be named something else
<nuu> kbrooks: generally you can go with /, /home, swap. optionally, /usr
<variant> spiderfire: apt-cache search gtkgle
<martalli> yobrien: It was installed with every other feisty install I had made.  Hmm, well its installed now =)
<spiderfire> variant tired
<spiderfire> tried
<kbrooks> nuu: swap 256 mb, what about the rest?
<yobrien> martalli: if you use the deskbar applet you can get a spotlight (for mac os x) like search thing
<nuu> kbrooks: depends really on how much space you have on your disk :)
<jrib> spi: you get "sensors-detect" and "sensors".  You run sensors-detect first
<kbrooks> nuu: 20 gb
<spiderfire> variant: i dont think its in the feisty repo
<spi> jrib: Ok tx you
<variant> kbrooks: /usr doesn't need to be on a seperate partition. it has benefits for those that would have special situations or wanted it on a seperate drive. for a standard desktop i would have / 6GB /swap 512mb /home all the rest
<nuu> i'd say give /home most space. but don't forget packages get installed under /usr (/usr/share), so bear in mind that'll be space taken from /, or from /usr if you decide to give it a separate partition.
<jrib> spi: there are some gui frontends too, but i don't about them.  xsensors and ksensors
<joe4444> my ipod database has been "corrupted" in that it now shows only 1 album even though all the files are actually still there, and somehow Rhythmbox has the full database... how can i wipe the ipod clean in order to restore all my music manually?
<iShock> Ok, I'm dual-booting with Feisty Fawn and Vista: How do I make it so I can keep Ubuntu up, use Vista, then just switch back and forth?
<spi> jrib ok I'm looking about them, tx
<RivaeAerya> Can anybody help me? Web videos don't play, i just get a black screen. The codecs are alright, and if i download em i can play em, but i can't see them from thebrowser plugin. It's totem-xine-firefox-plugin by the way. Can anybody please help me?
<LjL> jrib: for KDE, just ksysguard alone can read the sensors (ksensors is a bit eccentric). perhaps some standard tools in gnome can do the same? gnome-system-monitor or whatever?
<kbrooks> variant: 6 gb fits me anyway, because i don't think i will download too much  as an average user / average developer
<jrib> LjL: no idea, sensors doesn't work on my mobo
<RivaeAerya> Anybody?
<Cyber_Stalker> hey
<variant> kbrooks: how much ram yu got?
<ProN00b> is there any easy way to turn ipv6 off ?
<jrib> !ipv6 > ProN00b (see the private message from ubotu)
<variant> spiderfire: yes, seems a few people have this issue. i don't have an answer for you though unfortunatly
<kbrooks> variant: 256
<dappis> RivaeAerya: movies and videos on linux are still hard to conf, but you could try mplayer and mozilla-mplayer
<Cyber_Stalker> quick question, im typing "make" to try and compile source as directed by a read me, but when i type make i get the error "make - command not found"
<Cyber_Stalker> any reason for this?
<jrib> Cyber_Stalker: what are you compiling?
<dappis> just uninstall previous plugins to avoid conflicts
<RivaeAerya> dappis: that player isn't supposed to work? oO
<Cyber_Stalker> an app called airfart
<mwe> Cyber_Stalker: install build-essential
<variant> kbrooks: well you might want 3/4/500 mb swap, if your compiling software then it might actualy get used
<dappis> mplayer works for me :)
<Cyber_Stalker> hah build essention
<jrib> !compiling > Cyber_Stalker (see the private message from ubotu)
<Cyber_Stalker> knew i was missing some thing like that couldnt remember the dam package name :D
<variant> !compile | Cyber_Stalker
<ubotu> Cyber_Stalker: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<iShock> Ok, I'm dual-booting with Feisty Fawn and Vista: How do I make it so I can keep Ubuntu up, use Vista, then just switch back and forth?
<variant> iShock: you don't
<LjL> jrib: well it's not a big issue, when you see fire you know it's overheating, couldn't get a more effective interface
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks alot mwe
<Cyber_Stalker> :D
<variant> iShock: unless you use a virtual machine
<jrib> LjL: exactly
<iShock> Virtual Machine?
<Cyber_Stalker> and thanks to everyone else aswell :D
<kbrooks> iShock: a computer in your computer
<kbrooks> iShock: essentially
<dappis> I think there are way too much different videoplayers in linux: vlc, mplayer, totem(xine/gstreamer), ogle, gxine and what not
<variant> iShock: yes, a program that pretends to be a computer that runs on top of the installed operating system. it allows you to run other operating systems in a window.. heard of vmware?
<jrib> dappis: choice is good
<dappis> but it's bad when there's too many options
<variant> dappis: why? use what you prefer who cares if there are others
<tom_> hey guys what so i do with a .jar file
<variant> dappis: rubbish
<kbrooks> dappis: you can apply that to too much linux distributions.
<dappis> I'd like 1-3 GOOD programs which would just work
<tom_> run it from the cli?
<Frogzoo> dappis: development effort maps somewhat losely to user base, so it's not such an issue
<mwe> dappis: and in windows there are a gazillion players
<variant> tom_: run it with java
<variant> tom_: "java filename.jar"
<xipietotec> how do you change the font color of gnome-panel?
<dappis> mwe: that's also true
<Gerro> Anyone know how to play a .rmvb file in totem?
<kbrooks> variant: you mean java -jar filename.jar
<variant> dappis: maybe it should be illegal to develp more software... as long as 2 - 3 options exist then further development should be illegal...
<variant> kbrooks: yes, indeed
<Frogzoo> xipietotec: right click - properties
<kbrooks> variant: no, it should not be illegal.
<Frogzoo> variant: good call - I'm for it
<Gerro> xipietotect: check in your home directory using ls -a for any hidden gnome directories then look for config file
<xipietotec> Frogzoo, I did, there's no option to change *font* color.
<ProN00b> wait, there are nics that do no support ipv6 ??
<variant> kbrooks: of course not.. see !sarchasm
<dappis> variant: don't heat up :)
<Frogzoo> xipietotec: how right you are - hmmm, maybe there's an x resource for it
<Gerro> ProN00b: ipv6 isn't even in support now its still and has always been experimental and just recently came out, it is a sick joke that firefox includes dns support for it on by default
<Gerro> ProN00b: oh and they found out how its possible to do massive scale ddos attack with ipv6 on scales never even heard of before
<variant> Gerro: many networks now support ipv6 and that will only increase until the eventual switchover
<Gerro> variant: I fear the time that comes...
<lonran> hi everybody
<lonran> a good and light program to create an image from a dvd?
<leninIdebian> lonran: k9copy
<variant> Gerro: and that is something that will be a total non-issue in the 2 or 3 years when it is more wide spread. and at the momment it is only a matter of not enabling a small feature to make that insecurity void
<stefg> lonran: dd :-)
<variant> Gerro: anyway, this is !offtopic
<leninIdebian> variant: i heared this 2 or 3 years before
<Gerro> variant: no reason ipv4 cant have a +2 added to it, all this extra jizz on the protocol is a waste, its perfectly on topic he was asking about linux support of ipv6
<variant> lol
<iShock> /server irc.swiftirc.net
<ProN00b> Gerro, thats bullshit, ipv6 hasn't been deployed enough to allow anything on "massive scale", implementations are already fixing that flaw, which even if it had anything to it would need quite some technical expertise to pull
<iShock> Err....
<Gerro> ProN00b: yes but once it is deployed it will, on private networks it has been tested and has huge flaws
<Gerro> ProN00b: soon as I see maybe least one non ipv6 fanatic then I might think about it but so far just bunch of DL freaks hoping for some more speed
<variant> !offtopic ProN00b, Gerro, we should discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic as it is no longer an ubuntu support issue
<phake> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Troubleshooting didn't helped me :((
<spi> jrib: hmm I tried to start sensors-detect and sensors but seem that I need to mount additional modules....
<variant> !offtopic | ProN00b, Gerro, we should discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic as it is no longer an ubuntu support issue
<ubotu> ProN00b, Gerro, we should discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic as it is no longer an ubuntu support issue: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> spi: yeah, sensors-detect should tell you what you need and print it out
<spi> jrib: I have to mount these modules with modprobe?
<spi> jrib
<jrib> spi: yeah, this time.  In the future you just add it to the file it tells you to
<phake> hello, can somebody help me? my radeon x1950 will only run in MESA-Mode. troubleshooting was already done. this is my xorg.conf: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/10905/
<spi> jrib Ok, It shows me which modules has to be installed but named with long description.... and no with its real module name
<spi> jrib I can look them on internet? what about this?
<leninIdebian> phake: best help is to buy a nvidia device
<cnez0red> Is there a ppc version of feisty?
<phake> leninIdebian: but ati must also run under ubuntu ...
<ciem> hello
<SpectralDesign> if I use gtkpod, can I point it at the iTunes folder from my WinXP install, or would it cause corruption or other problems? (I'm using fuse to mount said partition RW)
<dappis> cnez0red: at least you cannot download one
<ciem> can I have a question, eh?
<jrib> spi: the last thing the sensors-detect script should output is some stuff to add to /etc/modules.  That should contain the name of the modules
<theDtTvB2> Hello, I see that my WLAN device doesn't show in the network-admin anymore. Can anyone help me?
<cnez0red> dappis you mean there is one, but I can't have it?
<jrib> !ask | ciem
<ubotu> ciem: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stefg> !ppc | cnez0red
<ubotu> cnez0red: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ciem> first question and I've been doomed already
<ciem> :-P
<dappis> cnez0red: you cannot download a PPC iso-image and burn it
<rasky> oi
<jrib> ciem: :)
<phake> leninIdebian: it seems that nobody knows how to set up ati devices?
<dappis> you could download earlier version of ubuntu and try to upgrade manually
<jrib> spi: maybe this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<cornell> Can anybody help with a wifi problem?  I've a fresh install of feisty, on a thinkpad with a belkin F5D070 usb wifi (revision 1, Broadcom, I think).  When it first started up, it recognized the belkin and reported the SSID, so I've received  something.  I mucked about a bit, and eventually the gnome network (with exlamation point) icon turned into a bars icon.  Still show 0 signal (it's 5 feet from the ap).   I've changed the access po
<spi> jrib ok
<ciem> nvm, I wanted to know which wifi router will be the best for ubuntu? I mean, which router wouldn't make any problems,  you know..
<leninIdebian> phake: me not, i got an ati device in my lap, but switched to radeon driver because fglrx took to much time
<dappis> it's better to stick with a ppc-version of dapper because it's supported longer than edgy
<cnez0red> thanks.
<phake> leninIdebian: so you think to install radeon driver is much faster and easier?
<Xpcontact> Hello
<stefg> phake: i gave you a link on a troubleshooting howto. But it's a known fact that ATI neither opensources their driver, nor are able to provide a really working one
<Xpcontact> got problem while installing ruby on rail in ubunutu
<leninIdebian> phake: its easier, but you can't do the fancy beryl 3d stuff
<mwe> leninIdebian: doesn't it suck not having any 3d accelleration, though?
<leninIdebian> mwe: why? I dont play games!
<phake> stefg: yes thanks for that link but it didnt help me ... i have donw this troubleshooting but there are still the same problems
<rambo3> better then having atis 3d that slows down computer
<mwe> leninIdebian: well if you don't need it I see the point ;)
<Xpcontact> anyone could help me about to install ruby on rail ?
<leninIdebian> phake: if fglrx is not going imediatly you are going to spend really lots of time for troubleshooting
<jrib> Xpcontact: "rails" is packaged in universe
<Xpcontact> jrib i am new user of linux
<phake> it was working ... but after reboot it only runs with MESA
<Xpcontact> so i do not understand what  that means +
<phake> i dont know why
<LjL> !software > Xpcontact    (Xpcontact, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> Xpcontact: do you know about APT?
<Xpcontact> apt-get ?
<ciem> jrib: nvm, I wanted to know which wifi router will be the best for ubuntu? I mean, which router wouldn't make any problems,  you know..
<LjL> Xpcontact: APT is the Ubuntu packaging system, apt-get is just a frontend for it - but yes
<jrib> ciem: I see.  I don't know though
<Xpcontact> so what I do ?
<leninIdebian> ciem: http://toh.openwrt.org/
<jrib> Xpcontact: have you enabled the universe repository?
<LjL> Xpcontact: enable Universe, and then install that "rails" package using Synaptic, apt-get or your preferred front-end
<ciem> oh, thanks jrib
<Xpcontact> because I always get error ;
<Xpcontact> ~$ sudo ruby setup.r
<Xpcontact> sudo: ruby: command not found
<LjL> Xpcontact: that would be unsurprising if you don't have ruby installed. also, why in the world are you running a ruby script as root...?
<LjL> ciem: try asking the bot about "wifi" and/or "hardware", should have lists of stuff that work
<Xpcontact> :D
<Frogzoo> it seems the default environment disables core dumps (ulimit -c = 0) where is this set ?
<Xpcontact> LjL, this is my second time in life touching ubuntu :D
<Frogzoo> !docs | Xpcontact read all about it
<ubotu> Xpcontact read all about it: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Xpcontact> so how can I fix that or what i have to do ?
<LjL> Xpcontact: well, if you don't want to have to install it a third, a fourth and a fifth time, please keep very well in mind that you should *never* do *anything* as root unless you know perfectly what you're doing - except for calling the package manger. let the package manager handle things.
<Xpcontact> Ubotu, I wish my eyes could stand and read all those documents :D
<LjL> Xpcontact, we told you. enable Universe first. the link from the bot explains how
<Xpcontact> ok wait I will read that
<Tushar> what application available to convert my vinyl tape to CD
<LjL> Xpcontact, System / Administration / Software Source if i'm not very mistaken (i don't use GNOME). it isn't that hard.
<Pelo> Xpcontact, start whith this one then for installing stuff  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<jrib> Frogzoo: I think /etc/security/limits.conf
<Pelo> LjL, system > admin > synaptic pakcage manager actualy
<zLinux> wow
<Tushar> Pelo: what application available to convert my vinyl tape to CD
<orbin> vinyl ... tape?
<zLinux> hi
<stefg> Tushar: that's quite a complex task, look at ubuntustudio for remastering audio
<zLinux> how to update packages in ubuntu?
<SpectralDesign> have you considered Audacity, Tushar?
<Frogzoo> jrib: cheering, thanks mate
<zLinux> what's the Most Official way to update packages in ubuntu?
<LjL> Tushar: "vinyl tape"? :)
<mwe> what the heck is vinyl tape? ;)
<xipietotec> okay, I found a fix for the panel....how do I change the color of the background of the little popup "hover" panels and notification daemon popups?
<Pelo> Tushar, I would guess you coiuld do it by pluggin the tape deck in to the MIC port of your sound card and use the sound recorder in the default app,  and thenn use sound converter to comvert to a decent format
<LjL> Pelo: mic?!
<Pelo> Tushar, but I make no promisses , I've nemver done this
<ZeroA4> zLinux, sudo apt-get upgrade or via system - update manager
<Pelo> microphone
<LjL> you connect that stuff to line-in
<LjL> not to mic
* stefg thinks vinyl tape is actually duct-tape :-)
<Tushar> Pelo: i have creative sound card
<Pelo> LjL,  I said it was a guess
<boubbin> how to mount a .nrg ?
<Tushar> Pelo: can i record them to my HDD
<LjL> Tushar, is this tapes, or is this vinyls?
<zLinux> ZeroA4, which one is best?
<SpectralDesign> Tushar, if you have a semi-pro mixing board, you can use a card like the Echo Mia with Ubuntu to do high quality recording
<Xpcontact> LjL if ruby is installed how can I call it ? or how to excute it ?
<Pelo> Tushar,  you'll be recording to a file
<LjL> Pelo: careful, it could ruin your soundcard to use mic like that (unlikely, admittedly)
<zLinux> ZeroA4, and more guaranteed to work well?
<LjL> Xpcontact: "ruby" will not give you a "command not found" error. try just typing "ruby".
<Xpcontact> ok
<Tushar> Pelo: i have vinyl cassette
<Xpcontact> LjL in the terminal or  where ?
<LjL> Tushar, i haven't the slightest idea what a vinyl cassette would be. discs are made of vinyl, cassettes are magnetic, to the very best of my knowledge
<Tushar> Pelo: i wanna save all songs from there to my HDD
<LjL> Xpcontact: in the terminal
<Pelo> Tushar,   vinyl or cassette, they are different tyings,    vynils are flat platic disks
<Xpcontact> LjL look : $ ruby
<Xpcontact> bash: ruby: command not found
<LjL> and the two should be treated quite differently when recording
<LjL> Xpcontact: then you still don't have it installed (are you running Feisty, by the way? i wouldn't think so)
<Xpcontact> Feisty :D I don't know
<LjL> Xpcontact: have you enabled Universe yet?
<Gerro> anyone know how to play rmvb files? I think it has something to do with real player codecs
<LjL> Xpcontact: type  lsb_release -a  and paste the output
<LjL> Xpcontact: actually, i meant pastebin
<LjL> !pastebin > Xpcontact    (Xpcontact, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Tushar> Pelo:yes yes  cassettes  (magnetic)
<Pelo> Tushar,  plug your tape recorder in the line in port of your sound card,  star the sound recorderapp in ubuntu applications audio/video,  start the playback,  then edit the recording into single songs,
<Xpcontact> LjL look: lsb_release -a
<Xpcontact> LSB Version:    n/a
<Xpcontact> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Xpcontact> Description:    Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<Xpcontact> Release:        5.10
<Xpcontact> Codename:       breezy
<Tushar> Pelo: can i save them to mp3
<Pelo> Tushar,  you can convert them to mp3 after you have recorded them
<lathiat_> Xpcontact: sheesh tahts a bit old ;p
<ZeroA4> zLinux, both are garanted... only the first is text mode and the second graphical
<Tushar> Pelo: ok, firstly i have to save them to my HDD
<AlbertoP> hi
<Pelo> Tushar, yes
<spi> jrib Ok well done, I'm watching my device temperatures!! thanks you!
<LjL> Tushar: ok then just connect the cassette deck to your soundcard's line input, and either use a generic audio editor, like Audacity, to record, or use some more specialized software like gramofile, or use the two together
<jrib> spi: great
<LjL> !info audacity > thushar | this is a quite good audio recorder/editor
<LjL> !info gramofile > thushar | this is for recording from vinyls, so make sure you UNselect vinyl-related options, but it allows you to automatically split tracks (which can certainly come handy)
<Xpcontact> lathiat_ what I have to  do ?
<Tushar> Pelo: okay thanx for your kind help  :)
<ompaul> Xpcontact, breezy is no longer supported
<Pelo> Tushar,  say thnks to ljl to
<LjL> !info wavsplit > tushar | and this is a separate splitter for wav files, that can work with any sound recorder if you saved as .wav
<dappis> Xpcontact: you could upgrade to dapper, I'm sure the web has plenty of upgrade instructions
<Tushar> LjL: thanx :)
<Xpcontact> ompaul , ok what I do  then to fix the situation ? I am ready to re install ubunutu if need :D
<MindOfChaos> So
<ouarza> je suis sous xchat
<ompaul> Xpcontact, download fiesty or dapper and start there
<LjL> Tushar: when when you have the .wavs, you can use any standard CD burner to make an audio CD, or rip to Ogg
<zLinux> Update Manager VS. CLI APT-GET to update packages?
<LjL> !fr | ouarza
<ubotu> ouarza: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<MindOfChaos> when are they going to add select boxes to screensaver selection in Ubuntu?
<zLinux> which one is more reliable?
<MindOfChaos> It would be simple to do
<jrib> zLinux: same thing
<MindOfChaos> But they havn't done it
<Xpcontact> ompaul any link that I do not take something wrong ?
<LjL> zLinux: update manager
<MindOfChaos> so you are not stuck with one or random screensavers
<cornell> Can anybody recommend a wifi divice for ubuntu feisty that works out of the box?  USB preferred, but PCMCIA ok?
<Tushar> LjL: do you have any idea hows the sound quality
<dappis> 1. make a backup of your /etc/apt/sources.list 2. change all breezy > dapper 3. sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ompaul> Xpcontact, www.ubuntu.com will allow you download either disk and from there you can progress, just given the additional hardware support I would look at feisty
<mwe> cornell: prism based cards I think
<cholera> what dir should I use when compiling software,or does it matter?
<rlj> i had hibernation working wonderfully here before in feisty. however, my swap partition recently got some bad clusters so i recreated it (still hda6) and it's clean now, but it has a new uuid of course and now hibernation won't work anymore. i updated /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume with the new uuid for the partition and did update-initramfs -u and a restart, but it won't help. the computer does hibernate but fails to resume from the partition afterwards.
<rlj> ideas?
<jrib> zLinux: if you upgrade between releases, then update-manager is preferred.  For daily updates I don't think it really matters
<LjL> Tushar, it all depends on the quality of your sound card. certainly it won't improve from the cassette quality, which is not very good at all to start with ;)
<cornell> mwe: how about orinoco gold?
<mwe> cornell: I don't know. I'd check the hardware compatiblity list
<Pelo> Tushar,  you can select the quality to record with in most programs  but the easiest will be for you to record as a .wav file I beleive wich is exact, then you can select the quality when you convert
<Tushar> LjL: okay
<tommy_> play OGG
<cornell> mwe, where's the hardware list?  Wiki, search hardware list?
<nailbiter> cornell: The best place to check for hardware support would probably be Jean Tourrilhes' list
<ompaul> Xpcontact, after that you can install ruby but first upgrade
<nailbiter> cornell: I think it's at http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux
<Pelo> tommy_,  with all thelove I have for OGG it is not playable on every device yes
<mwe> someone point cornell to the hardware compatibility list, please
* Pelo would love to find a new portable audio player that handles ogg, for under 70$ cdn
<mwe> !hardware | cornell
<ubotu> cornell: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pelo> mwe,  is there such a list ?   try asking in #hardware
<Rafolins> hello
<Pelo> he
<nailbiter> Xpcontact: You can also perform an in-place upgrade without re-installing, but it's not guaranteed to work.
<saud> Ubuntu <---- the best
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, you dont sleep much do you:)
<tommy_> yes - but maybe in future i will be able to put an OGG cd/dvd into my player and it WILL run ;)   <<BTW HATE DRM>>
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, I got my 8 hrs,  , I just keep an eye on the channel while doing other computer related, stuff
<Xpcontact> mmm I am trying to find my way in all those page :( but people here you should think for new user that they do not understand everything what is written there
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, the 8hrs thing is a myth
<nailbiter> Xpcontact: Well, here are the instructions for a 6.10 -> 7.04 upgrade: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Xpcontact> ok that s good one and easy :D
<nailbiter> Xpcontact: For 6.06 -> 7.04, it's a bit trickier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion
<Xpcontact> thank you
<jintxo> has anyone seen this problem before? I can write CD-RW disks fine and  regular CD-R's fail with  Errno: 0 (Success), write_g1 scsi sendcmd:no error (yes DMA is enabled) :-(
<dappis> Xpcontact: here's a simple way 1. make a backup of your /etc/apt/sources.list 2. change all breezy > dapper 3. sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Xpcontact> nailbiter thank you it start to download
<Xpcontact> but last night when I wanted to upgrade it , while restarting i lost the graphical screen
<Xpcontact> so i had to re install ubuntu
<Xpcontact> i am afraid that will happen again
<nailbiter> jintxo: What software do you use to record discs? The "cdrecord" command-line tool?
<Gerro> nailbiter: I use xfburn
<Pelo> Xpcontact, that happens to me to,  upgrade is not 100% relaiible yes,  thats'swhy I keep my /home folder on a seperate partitions, so I can resinstall at will and not worry about my data
<jintxo> nailbiter, doesn't matter. right now I'm using cdrecord to burn an ISO, yes. same command burining to a cd-rw has worked OK so I'm not sure where the problem could lie
<Gerro> nailbiter: seems most use k3b
<Xpcontact> so I risk to get the same problem today ?
<dappis> Xpcontact: if you don't have valuable data it's best to repartition (reformat and resize partitions) and make a clean install with dapper of feisty
<Gerro> jintxo: if that app doesn't work I used isorecorder to burn all my stuff
<nailbiter> Xpcontact: There are some simple recovery steps you can try if the GUI doesn't appear. But for now, good luck on your upgrade. :)
<Xpcontact> I did format my computer and now I start again
<dappis> dapper (long-term support) or feisty (newest, shiniest and best hardware-support)
<Xpcontact> i have no valuable data so far :D as I do not trust that I can manage in ubuntu
<jintxo> Gerro, thanks I'll give it a go some time :-) I don't want more coasters for the time being, lol
<nailbiter> jintxo: I'm not sure, either. :-/ I've only seen this happen on really old CD recorders, and even then they just refused to record any disc
<Xpcontact> nailbiter could you please give me link how to recover the GUI ? because if i happen I wont be able to get help from here
<nailbiter> jintxo: By the way, you can always use the "-dummy" switch to do a dry run (with the write laser turned off)
<dappis> keep in mind that dapper is still supported for over 2 years (ending summer '09), while feisty is supported only until october '08
<Pelo> Xpcontact, you can boot the live cd and install xchat on it that will let you contact us at will
<jintxo> nailbiter, yeah it is kind of odd. I burn dvd's OK with the thing too, so maybe it's just the media, but I really doubt that. I'll see about dummy. cheers.
<dappis> and dapper server-version has still >4 years of support
<OuZo> how do i check my CPU current clock speed in the terminal? thanks
<nailbiter> Xpcontact: You can try running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" at the command line as a first step
<Xpcontact> good i write it down
<yahoo9020> hello at all
<nailbiter> Xpcontact: Oops, make that "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg".
<haru> how do i mount an ext3 partition with write access to users?
<Xpcontact> nailbiter ok :)
<jrib> haru: you set permissions using chmod/chgrp just like any other part of /
<jrib> !permissions > haru (see the private message from ubotu)
<haru> jrib, i used chmod 777 but it still dint make the mount writable
<jrib> haru: you did that after it was mounted?
<haru> yeah
<jrib> haru: ls -ld /path/to/the/mounted/partition      what is the output?
<imon9> heloo..good day everyoen, is there anyone free and willing to guide me on simple thing as setting up my usplash screen? i am getting either plain text or the progress bar with "usplash-theme-ubuntu" ..i actually wanted something like this https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/book/book/ubuntubook-ch6-html/6-1.png (default of the liveCD)
<_plume0> haru: check /etc/fstab
<haru> drwxrwxrwx 3 777 root 4096 2007-05-20 15:16 /media/StoraG3/
<ph8>  is it possible to use google talk with gaim anyone?
<cholera> if I sudo echo "0x7fffffff">/proc/sys/kernel/shmmax I get  /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax: Permission denied Is there something I did wrong?
<haru> ph8, yeah theres a tut on the gtalk site
<jrib> haru: touch /media/StoraG3/some_random_file_name_that_does_not_exist_there
<imon9> ph8: goodgle toalk , i think can but with jabber support (no voice though)
<boguh> what do i have to install to use a gl desktop?
<jrib> cholera: the redirection is done by the shell, which only has user permissions.  use tee instead:  echo "0x7fffffff" | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax
<nailbiter> imon9: The splash screen is actually embedded in the initrd (a ramdisk that's loaded at boot time to kickstart the system).  So you should make sure 'usplash' and the usplash theme are installed, then regenerate the initrd with: "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<imon9> is there anyone to guide me on setting up my usplash screen? i am getting either plain text or the progress bar with "usplash-theme-ubuntu" ..i actually wanted something like this https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/book/book/ubuntubook-ch6-html/6-1.png (default of the liveCD)
<haru> jrib, this is weird.. i can make files using console.. however the paste option wont turn up in nautilus
<dfgas> ok when my girlfriend sign into ubuntu, how do i get it to load up some file shares without having to put password in for sudo?
<gnubie> OuZo,  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jrib> haru: press "reload"
<jrib> !effects > boguh (see the private message from ubotu)
<haru> jrib, thanks.. i feel stupid
<jrib> haru: well I consider that a bug...
<cholera> jrib: thanks, that worked
<nox-Hand> Anyone want to help me with big hard disk troubles?
<OuZo> gnubie: thanks
<Pelo> dfgas,  you mean you want to give her access so some of your folders ?
<imon9> nailbiter: okay,, i run the command and it says updating my kernel
<Pelo> dfgas, within ubuntu ?
<imon9> nailbiter: so is that all? i can restart and see it now?
<nailbiter> imon9: Yes. Try restarting
<Pelo> nox-Hand, we need specifics
<imon9> cool...thanks...i will restart and see if it works
<kbrooks> need help
<Pelo> kbrooks,  need info
<nox-Hand> Pelo: Basically, I think I have major superblock troubles and I cannot mount any of then for some odd reason. I have a pastebin here with fdisk partition table print and attempts at mounting: http://pastebin.ca/498393
<kbrooks> ubuntu livecd freezes on 15%
<kbrooks> of detecting partitions
<kbrooks> 7.04 livecd
<kbrooks> did integrity check, OK
<dfgas> Pelo, well from my machine using samba
<Pelo> nox-Hand, I'm not gonna be the one to help you with this but stating your problem like that periodicaly will give you a better chance of getting the help you need
<dfgas> ubuntu to ubuntu
<nox-Hand> Pelo: I have asked three times posting complete info witin last four hours ;)
<Pelo> dfgas,  try asking in #samba, I think it's just a matter of using a keyring or someting like that I'm not big on networking    you could check in here   http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<erUSUL> nox-Hand: mount -t ext3 etc
<quantum_bit> Hi Folks, what is the channel for the translators team?
<Ace2016> Hi all, how do i stop modules being loaded, and how do i get some to autoload, i tried editing the initrd file and editing   /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   but it had no effect, also modifying   /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6   had no effect in what modules where autoloaded, can someone help me???
<nailbiter> kbrooks: Try hitting Alt-F2 (or Alt-F3) to see a log of kernel messages as the LiveCD boots
<Pelo> nox-Hand,  the ppl in this channel are volunteers,  users like you with different skillsets, some one probably knows you just hve to catch him/her at the right time  , you can also try in ##linux
<nox-Hand> Indeed, thanks Pelo
<Gerro> Ace2016: what driver are you trying to install? by modules do you mean services or drivers?
<dfgas> Pelo, is there a file on start that you can put commands to do on boot up
<tidrion_> I'm liking feisty fawn but the network manager keeps disconnecting from my wireless at random and it will never recover, I have to reboot
<Pelo> kbrooks,   step back to the desktop,  prepare your partitions manualy using  menu >system > admin > gnome partition edtor,  then ,in the install, when you get to the partitioning part  use manual and assign the partitions yourself
<yukari> /connect irc.hanirc.org
<Gerro> dfgas: you mean do commands as root during bootup? try rc.local
<berent> nox-Hand : Pelo atleast talks with some sense . There are some like seveas here who are completely uncivilised!
<Ace2016> Gerro: well i'm trying to stop sis_agp from being loaded on boot and for nvidia_agp to be loaded, i modified the initrd file and included nvidia_ago in it, i do not know how to stop sis_agp being loaded and for nvidia_agp to be loaded instead
<Pelo> dfgas,  yes I think it's the keyring thinging but I donT know about stuff like that,  try aking in #samba maybe they can better help
<nailbiter> Ace2016: You need to add a line like "blacklist sis_agp" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. "sis_agp" by itself won't work
<Ace2016> i also included nvidia.ko in the initrd file
<kbrooks> (01:35:32 PM) nailbiter: kbrooks: Try hitting Alt-F2 (or Alt-F3) to see a log of kernel messages as the LiveCD boots # confused. i meant installing from livecd to hd
<minsu> hi~
<nailbiter> Ace2016: "/etc/modules" is the traditional place to list modules that should be loaded at boot
<Pelo> berent,  that is not what I said at all,  do not put words in my mount
<ezE> is there an SQL / C channel????
<imon9> nailbiter: no good, the usplash does apper to be this: (http://blog.yumdap.net/uploads/techie/usplash_normal.png) only plain text
<Vaio__> hey someone here that could give me a hand with grub?
<nox-Hand> berent: rofl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@122.167.11.228]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> ezE,  would  #mysql help ?
<hotti> eze: #sdl?
<Gerro> Ace2016: yeah use blacklist file that should stop it
<hotti> uh, i misread it :D
<Pelo> Vaio__,  what do you need
<imon9> vaio_ wat is that u need with grub?
<ezE> thanks guys
<feiy> somebody use the ubuntu gutsy?
<Pelo> Seveas, thanks for not prooving my point
<graynder> Hello there :)
<kbrooks> Seveas: so, he avoided a ban. OK. wow.
<haluzak> hi people, i already installed beryl and when i try to load some theme nothing happens...does anyone know how to fix it?
<Vaio__> i installed ubuntu studio b ut i cant boot the system,i need to pop the install cd in and choose "boot from hard disk" otherwise and without the disk i get the error message "no operating system found"
<Pelo> feiy,   try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Ace2016> Gerro:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21685/  << this is my /etc/modprobe.d/blackist within the initrd file
<feiy> thanks to Pelo
<Seveas> kbrooks, look at the bantracker. He's rather abusive
<modulus> hi hi. any clues why ubuntu might not be detecting usb peripherals automagically on the front usb ports of a computer but on the back it does?
<Ace2016> Gerro:  i also added the cpufreq stuff because this is an athlon xp which i don't think supports it
<joe4444> is it possible to automate iPod playlist creation with Rhythmbox?
<imon9> anyone can tell me where to get the usplash like LiveCD? http://blog.yumdap.net/uploads/techie/usplash_normal.png
<_plume0> modulus: (don't laugh) they may not be connected
<Xpcontact> when I installed the update do i have to restart the computer  ?
<modulus> _plume0: they are connected, they work on windows.
<Vaio__> Pelo, u read my question?
<Seveas> imon9, that's a really old one (pre-edgy)
<kristjan_> how to create shared folders with virtualbox?
<Ace2016> Xpcontact: sometimes. for stuff like xorg and gnome/kde u might have to but for something like inkscape you don't
<Pelo> Vaio__, was it adressed to me ?
<Seveas> imon9, the usplash theme used there would need to be ported to the newer usplash
<_plume0> modulus: hmm.. they might be usb 1.1, and the rest usb 2.0..
<Xpcontact> so now back to installing ruby proble
<Ace2016> so can anyone help me with the blacklisting of modules?
<Vaio__> no i didnt highlight u.want me to ask again?
<Vaio__> Pelo, i installed ubuntu studio b ut i cant boot the system,i need to pop the install cd in and choose "boot from hard disk" otherwise and without the disk i get the error message "no operating system found"
<imon9> seveas: but i like this one since it shows the textline is more beautiful than plain text and more informative than just simple prograss bar
<Pelo> !grub | Vaio__  reinstalling grub
<ubotu> Vaio__  reinstalling grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<imon9> seveas: do u know how i can install that particular usplash? it is used in LiveCD anyway :)
<mbutUbuntu01> hello folks
<modulus> _plume0: say that they are usb 1.1. Does this mean autodetection won't work with them?
<mbutUbuntu01> i have a very very important question
<kbrooks> I would like to copy the Ubuntu live cd to hard drive instead of using install directly, because install freezes the entire system up at 15 percent
<kbrooks> mbutUbuntu01: ask
<mbutUbuntu01> why ubuntu doesn't have /etc/inittab ???
<Seveas> imon9, ah, if you just want the text, remove the word quiet from the kernel command line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kbrooks> mbutUbuntu01: because it has a new init system, iirc
<kbrooks> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_plume0> modulus: not if the device requires usb 2.0
<kbrooks> drat
<mbutUbuntu01> where is the conffile that decide the runlevel??
<imon9> ok..but if i want the artwork as well?
<stillocean> ?list
<Seveas> mbutUbuntu01, runlevels are an obsolete idea
<modulus> the devices in question are usb flash drives, should work with 1.1, right?
<Seveas> mbutUbuntu01, Ubuntu never really used them anyway
<modulus> nonetheless they don't bring up the new folder automatically.
<kbrooks> Everyone, what channel is best equipped to answer my question of the livecd?
<Pelo> kbrooks,  we are
<kbrooks> Install freezes the system up at 15 percent.
<kbrooks> no mouse
<mbutUbuntu01> Seveas, why ubuntu ha rc.X ???
<kbrooks> no keyboard
<mbutUbuntu01> they are runlevels!!!!!
<Seveas> mbutUbuntu01, because the new init is not completely finished
<mbutUbuntu01> Seveas, so??
<Seveas> it now runs in 'sysvinit compatibility mode'
<Ace2016> Anyone know how i can blacklist modules???
<kbrooks> grrr.
<mbutUbuntu01> Seveas, if I want to modify my runlevel, what must I do??
<OuZo> how can i browse my phones memory card over blue tooth? thanks
<Seveas> mbutUbuntu01, rethink what you really want to achive and do it the proper way
<kbrooks> I want to reinstall my Ububuntu, but it freezes up at 15 percent, okay? So what do I do?
<mbutUbuntu01> Seveas, may I tell you in private??
<Pelo> kbrooks,   I told you to prepare your partition ahead of time before procceding with the instal,  that usualy helps,   otherwise try the alternate install cd , it is text base usualy runs a lot smoother
<Seveas> Ace2016, add 'blacklist foo' (without quotes, replace foo with the module name) to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-personal
<Seveas> mbutUbuntu01, sure
<feiy> somebody have readed the bug report:https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/115403
<imon9> nevermine, thank anyway, i found it at gnome-look.org
<modulus> noone else can help with the disimilar treatment of USB ports?
<kbrooks> pelo: I don't have any blank cds with me at all. Also, I'm in the live cd right now, and downloading the alt install cd in the live cd would be stupid
<Ace2016> Seveas: i tried adding blacklist sis_agp to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but it did not work, do you know why, it was added to the modproble file in the initrd image, i wanted it blacklisted right at the start since the initrd contains the sis_agp.ko file
<modulus> kbrooks: copying the Live CD isn't a good answer.
<Pelo> kbrooks,  then   prepare your partitons before proceeding with the install
<kbrooks> pelo: ?
<skurlat> #ubuntu-fr
<joe4444> anyone use Rhythmbox with iPod?  it's displaying incorrect Year info...but only for songs on the iPod
<kbrooks> pelo: I'm not sure what you mean.
<joe4444> i checked the ID3 tags and they are unaltered, so it seems to be a problem with Rhythmbox incorrectly building the iPod's database
<Gerro> joe4444: set your ipods time?
<kbrooks> pelo: once again, i am in the live cd right now. do you completely understand?
<joe4444> Gerro, yes
<Pelo> kbrooks,   are you in the live cd desktop right now ?
<Gerro> kbrooks: use fdisk command on your hard drive
<kbrooks> pelo: i told you that i am
<Pelo> kbrooks,   menu > system > admin > gnome partiton editor , assuming you are in the ubuntu live cd and not the kubuntu one
* modulus will try the web
<kbrooks> pelo: iirc i already prepped them, unsure but ill check
<Pelo> kbrooks,  let  me know when you have the gnome partition editor opened
<kbrooks> pelo: ok.
<kbrooks> pelo: everything seems prepped
<Pelo> kbrooks,  clear all thespace you want to use for ubuntu  (execpt for the aprtitons for the home folder if you made a seperate one )
<kbrooks> Pelo: what about swap?
<Pelo> kbrooks,  we''ll be making a new one
<joe4444> Gerro, it seems to be assigning random numbers to specific dates... 2005 = 11051, 2003 = 10320, 1967 = 62707, 1968 = 63072
<mphill> I am trying to create a banner for a graduation, are there any open source applications that exist for something like this?
<MrC_> #ubuntustudio
<Pelo> kbrooks,  now you'll want the partitons so look something like this
<Pelo> kbrooks, accept the file
<annimar> can anyone please tell me the correct procedure to propose Banshee as the standard music player in Gutsy?
<joe4444> also, is it possible for Rhythmbox (or any linux app) to build iPod playlists automatically?  i want to get Artist - Album playlists built on the fly based on the mp3 tag info when i copy music to the iPod
<MrC_> hi there does any knows any good mp3 to ogg converter?
<LjL> MrC_, it's a bad idea to do that
<strabes_> joe4444: you mean like smart playlists?
<MrC_> why?LjL
<joe4444> strabes, i suppose
<DavidHKMrPowers> is it easy to run linux on two computers as clustering?
<modulus> transcoding is bad, but you could use audacity, or pipe lame and oggenc.
<LjL> MrC_: rip to Ogg directly if you can, or keep your MP3 files otherwise. lossy-to-lossy conversion results in very perceivable quality loss in general.
<albert> "Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path" which package provides this library?
<strabes_> joe4444: don't know about rhythmbox but amarok has those built in. You can copy them onto your ipod too.
<Seveas> DavidHKMrPowers, depends on your definition of easy :)
<MrC_> ok thx LjL
<Pelo> mphill,  I guess ir realydepends on what you want the banner to be and how you want to go about it ,   gimp will let you create gaphics of any size ,  and you can probably have some tipe fo tiled printing in it
<Seveas> and on your definition of clustering
<joe4444> strabes, in windows i used a program called Anapod which would generate playlists based on folder patterns such as \Artist\Album\ == "Artist - Album"
<Frogzoo> DavidHKMrPowers: it's easier than some other solutions
<Pelo> kbrooks,   accept the file I am sending you
<DavidHKMrPowers> Seveas want one computer to run as primary pc and the other one running as sec but replace the primary transparently if it handed
<Seveas> DavidHKMrPowers, using things like MPICH is easy. Loadbalancing is not that hard either, using keepalived for instance
<joe4444> strabes_, is amarok only for KDE?
<Seveas> DavidHKMrPowers, that's too vague, could you be a bit more precise?
<Frogzoo> joe4444: runs great on gnome
<siloko> hi guys i'm having cron issues . . .
<DavidHKMrPowers> Frogzoo easy?
<DavidHKMrPowers> Seveas does it need any external hardward components?
<Pelo> siloko,  I have learned some cron things recently, what is your issue ?
<siloko> i have a cron job set up  to run a script as root which mounts an external usb drive and mirrors my current live system to it
<Frogzoo> DavidHKMrPowers: easy enough, depending on your app
<strabes_> joe4444: you can install kde apps in gnome but you'll have to download some KDE libs and amarok will take longer to start up. IMO it's the best music app on linux right now.
<siloko> so it is mounting the drive but doesn't seem to be running the rsync commands
<siloko> even though they are listed in auth.log . . .
<Pelo> siloko,  ok that is way over my head
<Seveas> DavidHKMrPowers, making an entire OS transparently take over is hard if not impossible. What exactly do you want to achive? Better uptime for websites?
<strabes> joe4444: just run "sudo aptitude install amarok"
<MrC_> Do you know how to install Songbird on Ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> DavidHKMrPowers: the difficulty is if you have to track any state during failover
<siloko> Pelo: ok :)
<Pelo> siloko,  it might jsut be a matter of giving it the right command format, try withthe full path
<joe4444> strabes, Add/Remove did the trick :)
<siloko> Pelo: full path given in the command - it is obviously runing the shell script but failing on the rsync commands, but i don't know why . . .
<Pelo> siloko,  or try working fromthis,  I need to add a command like this to run a simple kill  0 1     * * *   kill $(pgrep -f gdesklets)
<DavidHKMrPowers> Seveas yes, better uptime :) 100% uptime
<Pelo> siloko,  and like this to run a graphical app   0 1     * * *   kill $(pgrep -f gdesklets)
<Frogzoo> DavidHKMrPowers: is this for a web server or a database or what?
<Chameleon22> I just installed ubuntu 6.06 LTS on an intel based server (which I inherited, hence don't know the exact hardware) with SCSII and RAID...  Install completes successfully but on boot I get "Grub disk error" - from reading forums i assume its do with grub thinking that raid controller is the a disk... But non of the solution work. Any ideas about how I can boot the damn thing without using the rescue disk?
<Pelo> siloko,  I mean like this  export DISPLAY=:0 && gdesklets
<DavidHKMrPowers> Frogzoo this is for an email server
<haru> whats the best way to message linux/windows systems from linux
<Seveas> DavidHKMrPowers, simply have a backup MX and you're done
<Pelo> siloko,  also consider putting your cmmand inside small bash script and triggering that instead
<Seveas> mailservers don't need 100% uptime
<Frogzoo> Chameleon22: if you've got a hardware raid as your boot disk, you'll need to use lilo afaik
<siloko> Pelo: thats what I do :)
<Pelo> siloko,  and the script works on it's own ?
<Chameleon22> Frogzoo,  hardware raid?
<siloko> Pelo: the shell script is several mount/rsyns/unmount commands, which have been tested thoroughly
<DavidHKMrPowers> Seveas backup mx is for mail server only?
<Chameleon22> Frogzoo, bah, i meant to ask - how come I can't get it going with grub?
<Frogzoo> DavidHKMrPowers: pretty easy - cluster for nfs for redundant storage & a bunch of mail server front ends - very straightforward
<Seveas> DavidHKMrPowers, correct
<Pelo> siloko, might be a question of enviromement ,  with that export command in the second exemple,  try searching the forum for "running a batch script in cron"
<DavidHKMrPowers> there is a web interface for web mail, so 100% is better...
<siloko> Pelo: ok thanks
<Frogzoo> Chameleon22: I don't think grub's up to it - all the raid howtos say lilo for hardware raid
<Seveas> DavidHKMrPowers, for that you can use heartbeat/keepalived as failover mechanism
<Chameleon22> Frogzoo, ok, will give it a try - nothing to loose anyway. Thanks. Next question: Do I just apt-get lilo and purge grub or is there a particular sequence of things that I need to do?
<DavidHKMrPowers> Frogzoo so, i need two a clustering for the frontend to make it 100% up?
<Ayabara> Should connecting a kubuntu laptop to an lcd tv via vga be plug n' play?
<Pelo> siloko, this is a totaly unedducated guess  but try this   : export SHELL=:0 && /path/script.bin
<DavidHKMrPowers> Seveas can give me some terms which i can search in wikipedia?
<Seveas> DavidHKMrPowers, keepalived, heartbeat, virtual ip
<Frogzoo> DavidHKMrPowers: you can do it with 2 boxes, but easier if you separate disk from the email services
<joe4444> strabes, i don't see the type of smart playlist i want...
<Frogzoo> DavidHKMrPowers: for one thing, you don't have to distinguish between local & remote disk
<nox-Hand> how would I ls all files in a folder AND subfolder?
<um8> When i play games and listen to music with Amarok my game gets extreamly huge fpsdrops durring every single song change, is it possible to fix it somehow ? thx in advance
<joe4444> ls -R
<nox-Hand> thanks joe4444
<cy_`> hello
<dfgas> in the screensavers, there is pictures folder, where is that supposed to be exactly?
<ferronica> Pelo: i am using ADSL connection , i have changed my MOBO now ubuntu showing e two Lan card etho and eth1
<Chameleon22> Frogzoo, Do I just apt-get lilo and purge grub or is there a particular sequence of things that I need to do?
<ferronica> Pelo: how can i remove my previous etho?
<Pelo> ferronica,  and the question is ?
<haru> whats the best way to message linux/windows systems from linux
<DavidHKMrPowers> Seveas, frogzoo thanks :)
<Pelo> ferronica,  I have no idea,
<ferronica> Pelo: okay
<tommy_> /// OMG 1247 users
<Pelo> ferronica,  check the forum for instructions on removing old harware drivers
<ferronica> Pelo: and how to make my default settings
<haru> ferronica, if u want to remove eth0 u will have to remove the card
<ferronica> Pelo: in ADSL
<Buggz> I can't get Ubuntu to use my Soundblaster PCI card instead of the crap onboard one.
<pimuri> hello folks
<cy_`> i am trying to do an unattended-install-cd for ubuntu.. now i have several different xorg.conf files which get dropped in pleace depending on the VGA card and stuff.. now. i know that my script works flawless, because after the install for example the driver "fglrx" is in place.. but.. when i start ubuntu for the first time.. ubuntu seems to "fix" that issue by modifing the XkbLayout, Driver and Resolution part of my xorg.conf .. how can i disable that ?
<cy_`> .....
<Pelo> ferronica,   when you run  pppoe.conf  it should ask you which card to use
<haru> Buggz, tried preferences->sound
<Buggz> yes
<ferronica> Pelo: it showing me eth1 found
<haru> does it list your current sound card?
<Aurorius> hi.. quick question here.. why is my ubuntu asking for my user password, not my root password everytime I want to do admin tasks ?
<Buggz> in Default Mixer Tracks, yes.  In sound playback , no
<vox754> Aurorius, that is the way Ubuntu works, it is a feature not a bug.
<ferronica> Pelo: but somewhere etho is residing in my computer
<Pelo> ferronica, that's the one then,   eth0 is probably just the left over from the old one and eth1 is the new one it currently sees,  use that as a default
<CHINASKI> hi room
<Aurorius> vox754: i thought it is supposed to ask for my root password ?
<Pelo> ferronica,  the eth0 adress exists because it use to refer to something,
<vox754> !root > Aurorius
<ferronica> Pelo: will it creat any problem
<um8> !!!(plz i really need help :P)When i play games and listen to music with Amarok my game gets extreamly huge fpsdrops durring every single song change, is it possible to fix it somehow ? thx in advance
<Pelo> ferronica,  I shoudnT' think so
<ferronica> Pelo: then okay
<Aurorius> vox754: err.. I don't understand what you are saying
<CHINASKI> i want to know about rooms in spanish, who help me ?tks
<Pelo> um8, check in the forum
<qwertzpoiu> I have still problems with my ubuntu installation (Error 17)  here some stuff I read out with a live cd : http://pastebin.ca/498519   ... I tried to changed the entries in menu.lst   to   hd0,0   hd1,0   hd2,0    hd3,0  hd4,0   hd5,0  and even 8,1 (because somwehere it said that drive is 8,1 .. .   if somebody knows what else I could try ..  tell me :)  ...  I also tried to repair the mbr with supergrub .. didn't help . . always ge
<qwertzpoiu> t error 17 when booting up. :(
<ezE> whats a good O/S boot loader where i can choose between Win XP and UBUNTU?
<Pelo> !es | CHINASKI
<ferronica> Pelo: one more thing
<ubotu> CHINASKI: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mohkohn> Hello still stuck on the sound thing. I just installed Fiesty to the hardrive of my intel imac
<Seveas> !es  | CHINASKI
<Seveas> ezE, grub
<Nooked> G'day everyone
<Pelo> ezE,   grub is installed automaticaly with ubuntu
<um8> Pelo could u gimme any link so i know exactly what should i read coz there are MANY thread about Amarok etc
<ezE> thnx
<um8> plz;p
<vox754> Aurorius, read the private message form ubotu. It explains that using your own password avoids remembering another password and also accessing the root account for simple tasks.
<qwertzpoiu> (I have a old computer with asus p2b motherboard, scsi controller where the boot-harddisk is connected to ,  two promise controllers with 3 harddisks connected (yes I know . .one isn't shown in fdisk -lu)
<Pelo> um8,  search for that fstdrop instead
<mohkohn> I have sound but it is so soft as to be useless. I can barely hear with headphones on and cannot hear at all when I take them out.
<Pelo> ferronica,  what is your last question ?
<mohkohn> the sound I mean
<ferronica> Pelo: if i turn off my ADSL modem and switch it ON again , to use internet again i have to reboot my PC
<CHINASKI> tks,  a final question ( it my 1st time in xchat) how change  channels?
<um8> ye,,, whatever
<mohkohn> On the same imac the sound works fine under parallels with dapper
<Seveas> CHINASKI, type this: /join #ubuntu-es
<Nooked> chinaski: type /j <>
<Pelo> mohkohn, dbl click the sound icon in the top bar and make sure all the sliders are to the top
<CHINASKI> tks again
<Pelo> CHINASKI,  /join #ubuntu-ex
<Pelo> es
<kml> hi everybody
<kml> i need help
<Aurorius> vox754: sounds like windows where user can access admin task without knowing admin password.. I guess, I'll find a way to customize it, thanks for your info
<sub> Hi all, anybody here who can help me with a x1900 Mobility install problem?
<mohkohn> Pelo, thanks. done that
<Pelo> ferronica,  I donT think so but you might have
<ferronica> Pelo: Is there any way to restart it again without rebooting my PC?
<Buggz> I found out my soundblaster is listed as card2, how do I set it as card0/default?
<Pelo> !sound > mohkohn check pm windows for instructions from ubotu
<Pelo> ferronica,  I do not know
<nelsonuwp> what's the best gmail program?
<Nooked> I'm running ubuntu 6.10 - I'm trying to figure out why when I view anything, when It scrolls it takes a moment to redraw
<ferronica> Pelo: okay
<kml> i installed ubuntu but i cannot set my computer to Hibernation mode, do some one know what to do?
<nelsonuwp> or desklet or widget type thing
<Nooked> video card drivers seem to be installed correctly
<CHINASKI> wenas...
<Nooked> 6.06 didn't seem to have this issue
<Pelo> nelsonuwp, you can setup gmal in evolution and thunderbird with no  problems juse enable retreaval from the gmail site and use ssl encription in the client
<Buggz> I found out my soundblaster is listed as card2, how do I set it as card0 or default?
<ferronica> Pelo: what is the use of Evolution Mail???
<vox754> Aurorius, not really, in Windows you normally were the root user the whole time. In XP and Vista that has improved, but it is very different from Linux, where you naturally can set up different accounts with different privileges.
<kbrooks> pelo: ping
<mohkohn> in alsamixer I note that in PCM there is no green '00' like all the other items.
<Pelo> nelsonuwp,  if you want a email notifier you can try gnubiff
<Pelo> kbrooks,  hold on
<kbrooks> pelo: i deleted all partitions
<rambo3> Buggz, asoundconf -h
<kbrooks> pelo: resend me screenshot
<Pelo> ferronica,  I'm not in the mood for existential quesions right now
<mohkohn> Thanks Pelo and ubotu I am looking at links.
<ferronica> Pelo: okay sorry
<kbrooks> pelo: i had to reboot b/c of  swap thrash
<pepie34> can't package the last ati driver with:
<pepie34> bash ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty
<pm2> I installed the vmware player on kubuntu feisty.  For networking to work, I had to manually modprobe vmnet and vmmon, and run vmnet-bridge.  On the guest OS (win2k), I'm able to access the internet, but I cannot access my host os.  Any ideas?
<pepie34> it gives me
<pepie34> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21695/
<pm2> If, in IE, I type in the IP for my host os (which is running a lighttpd server) it says "website found", but never connects to it.... ping says request timed out...
<Aurorius> vox754: but in ubuntu's default, it's the same since the user itself can run root tasks, lol, i thought my installation went wrong or something
<Pelo> kbrooks,  that's ok,   what I realy want you to see on that screen shot is how  the linux-swap is nested inside an extended partition
<pepie34> any idea
<vox754> !thanks > mohkohn
<rambo3> pm2 use virtualbox
<kbrooks> pelo: ok, so i set things up like that?
<um8> Pelo: seriously plz man help me with that Amarok xD im too lame even to find this on forum :p
<nelsonuwp> pelo: under server is it gmail.com or pop.gmail.com
<Ace2016> hi all
<pm2> rambo3, what's virtualbox?
<Ace2016> how do i make a backup of whatever "sudo sysv-rc-conf" edits, i don't want to mess this system up
<Ace2016> (again)
<bhavik> Hello, I'm trying to extract .rar files in Linux. How would I go about doing so.
<rambo3> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Pelo> kbrooks,  and dusing install the installer will want to reformat the / partitons   but you donT, have to let it reformat the swap or the /home so that will cut down on the work load
<dv_> bhavik, there is rar for linux
<nelsonuwp> pelo, nevrmind i found it
<CheshireViking> !rar | bhavik
<ubotu> bhavik: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bhavik> ty
<Pelo> kbrooks,  you don'T need to make it exactly like mine, but it is a good exemple,    in order those partistions are   /    /swap  and /home
<vox754> Aurorius, well, the "first" user needs to have administrative privileges in order to set up things. And even then, you are not root the whole time. If you are worried you can create a second user without those privileges, and log in to the first user when you want to do other stuff.
<sub> trying to install 7.04 on a FSC xi1554 with a x1900 Mobility card, need help, anyone?
* Pelo will return after this short,  nature required interruption 
<Aurorius> vox754: ok, got it, again, thanks :)
<kisandro> putz
<vox754> !away > Pelo
<pm2> rambo3, I'd rather stick with vmware
<Lhademmor> What the hell happened to the front page? It's all GNU here...
<Pelo> vox754, I'm helping 3 ppl right now, I just didn'T want them to panick if I didn'T answer back right away
<kbrooks> Pelo: so far, a minor hiccup, but partitioning is going along great
<kbrooks> Lhademmor: what front page?
<Pelo> kbrooks,  donT' forget to apply the changes ,  and you are allowed to apply each changes individualy if you want
<Lhademmor> www.ubuntu.com seems unusually white to me..?
<vox754> Pelo, do you have screenshots? I want to see the partitions.
<Pelo> Lhademmor,  don't be a racist
<Lhademmor> Pelo: Nothing wrong in being white :P
<babbleback> color
<Pelo> VoX,  it's just my own hdd,  it's nice and clean and easy to understand
* Pelo has seens some truly weird setups recently 
<babbleback> can i get someone's suggestion as to what irc client to use
<Pelo> babbleback,  xchat
<Pelo> babbleback,  not xchat-gnome
<Lhademmor> babbleback, ChatZilla
<[cc] smart> Hi. I'd like to file a bug in a script inside initrd. What package should that be ?
<MrC_> has anyone succeeded in install RealPlayer on feisty fawn?
<varka> babbleback: irssi
<Lhademmor> Pelo, what's wrong with xchat-gnome?
<Pelo> MrC_,  it's easy enought all automated
<sivik> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pelo> !realplayer | MrC_
<ubotu> MrC_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> Lhademmor, a lot of real irc users donT' realy like it,
<babbleback> Pelo, thanks
<dappis> babbleback: this "best-irc-client" falls into the category of personal preference/opinion
<dappis> I use xchat-gnome which lacks some features but is easy to use
<Pelo> Lhademmor, and by real I just mean ppl who cut their teeth on mirc pirch and the likes
<babbleback> dappis, just looking for suggestions is all
<Biohazard_> hi
* Pelo misses pirch so much 
* Pelo steps away from Biohazard_ 
<babbleback> is there some sort of color support to make it easier to read?
<Pelo> babbleback, in settings preferences
<albert> how to search for a file with console?
<babbleback> albert, whereis
<Pelo> vox754,  and what is your estimation of my hdd partitionning ?
<jrib> albert: locate, find, whereis
<albert> thnx
<babbleback> quit
<paroxysm> when i shut down/restart/hibernate, there's no splash screen, and i get all of the details of what's happening while my computer's shutting down. it was like that when i used the 7.04 livecd, but i didn't change any settings
<vox754> Pelo, woo! took forever to find that screenshot! Why would xchat download it to its hidden folder?!
<Pelo> vox754,  defaults, you can change it in the prefs  I dl everthing to my desktop , makes it easier
<dannou> ya des fr ?
<DShepherd> you know what would be nice.. if synaptic (or equivalent) would have screenshots of some of the applications.. or course where applicable.. that would be supremely useful...
<Pelo> !fr | danou
<ubotu> danou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vox754> Pelo, you are using the extended partition to hold swap?!    Bad idea, anyone?   The extended partition should go last as to use it dynamically. Let me try to get some shots.
<DaveTarmac> I've got a fresh dual-boot ubuntu (7.04)/vista working nicely. ubuntu will see my WPA network but will only display WEP encryption options. wpasupplicant is installed. any ideas?
<Pelo> vox754,  that is the way the ubuntu installer sets it up
<DaveTarmac> btw - i'm in Vista now, any changes will require me to restart in to it
<Pelo> vox754, but I will keep that in mind for my next install
<pepie34> bash ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty is not workinf
<pepie34> got the followings error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21695/
<Pelo> DaveTarmac, you're not the first to mentionn it, check in the forum it is probably coverd
<pepie34> any idea?
<DaveTarmac> ok, cheers
<Pelo> pepie34,  give us the short version
<vox754> Pelo, yeah, I never liked the default partitioning.   What is Gio? I know it is the same as Gigabyte, but what is it in french?
<kbrooks> pelo: the intent of Lhademmor's statement was ti show his shock that ubuntu.com is unusually whitwe to him, not to be a racist
<kbrooks> pelo:  i cannot see why anyone could possibly discriminate against anyone else here, especially given that no one on here, with a few exceptions, actually know each other
<Pelo> vox754, yes in french,  bytes is Octets
<pepie34> pelo i want to package the last ati driver
<kbrooks> pelo: btw, gparted is done partitioning, bbut firefox loading is stealing its time
<kbrooks> pelo: ok, gparted says "0 operations pending" now at its status bar
<Nooked> any idea why screendraw would be noticable?  It wasn't so in 6.06, and is now in 6.10?
<simon_> I have an issue with picasa: I have installed both linux version and windows ersion through wine simultaneously and each one alone. With the native version only the media detector starts. In the windows version the startup logo hangs... until it crashes. Pls. help
<babbleback> pelo, thanks this xchat program is nicer than ircii... I didn't expect it to be an X11 (?) program.. i'm running Xming on my windows machine and secure shelled into my linux box..
<Pelo> !ati > pepie34  check pm for instructions
<Pelo> kbrooks,   the white thing was a joke ,  ligthen up
<who_cares> is it bad if HAL can't start?
<who_cares> I got that error when I logged in
<pepie34> what is pm?
<stevec_> private message
<babbleback> what does ("Ex-Chat") mean when someone leaves a channel
<elnimr> i cant get the mic to work in ubuntu
<pepie34> Pelo no you don't understand
<hocmin> I've got the 64 bit of Ubuntu running on my system and I want to get Flash to work with Firefox.  Is there a way to install the 32-bit version of firefox through Ubuntu's package manager
<pepie34> it is not the unbuntu binary driver
<pepie34> but i want to installl the last one from ATI
<vox754> !flash64 | hocmin
<ubotu> hocmin: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Pelo> kbrooks,  ok  proceed with the installation,  when asked to select where to install plck the manual option,  you'll be given a gparted like window,  just skip over to a dialog with  drop down list whre you can  specify which partitioon will be used for what ,  only the / partition needs to be reformated,  the others dont, so check the box next to taht one , and proceed, it shoud have ligten the load and the installation shoud proceed smoothly
<noobdude> hey i have a question!
<Pelo> pepie34,   ati does not provide  linux drivers
<noobdude> i have a file that ends in .rar   - how do i uncompress it?
<dondanielo> ask!
<simon_> i run feisty, latest wine, latest picasa versions. Graphic card is intel 815...pc i acer tm2420. pls. help
<dondanielo> !ask
<pepie34> Pelo yes
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matt__> noobdude: unrar
<pepie34> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-99489608eb537a1a0346cdd3ad34209d7887714a
<Pelo> noobdude,  install unrar in synaptic
<pepie34> the second command is not working
<Buggz> what do I do to set up another display (a TV hooked up by s-video)?
<noobdude> ok
<Dimasik> Greetings!
<pepie34> i have yest use the same things for dapper and edgy
<matt__> !rar : noobdude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rar : noobdude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> pepie34,  I donT' know anyting bout ATI drivers I cannot hlep you
<pepie34> Pelo?
<noobdude>  sudo apt-get install unrar
<noobdude> whoops, wrong window
<hocmin> vox754: thanks for your help.  I'll give that page a shot
<Dimasik> Does anybody succeeded with Ubuntu on RoverBook laptop ? Im stuck!
<noobdude> that was easy
<Pelo> kbrooks,  why do you have part 4 and 5 nested like that ?
<Pelo> sorry
<vox754> hocmin, just so you know, I have amd64 but use 32 bit distribution instead. I haven't followed those guides.
<noobdude> hey, did i mention Ubuntu kicks ass?
<dondanielo> noobdude ; sure
<babbleback> anyone know how to turn off the notifications of users joining and leaving the channel?
<Pelo> vox754,   why do you have part 4 and 5 nested like that ?
<elnimr> i wannna be able to record using the mic in ubuntu
<Pelo> babbleback,  check in the prefs
<elnimr> can any body help me
<simon_> nobody here who can help with picasa trouble?
<hocmin> vox754, thanks for the info.  It looks like I'm still installingthe 32bit firefox anyways, which is just what I wanted
<simon_> allready stated my question.
<babbleback> pelo, i did.. saw how to set messages when leaving a channel but not to turn off the notification
<dondanielo> simon_ : did you download the ubuntu package?
<Pelo> elnimr,  it should be easy enought plugg the mic in , make sure it is working , use the sound recorder in the audio /video menu
<simon_> yes
<Pelo> babbleback, hold on
<elnimr> Pelo: i tried
<simon_> debian/ubuntu package
<dondanielo> followed the instruction on http://picasa.google.com/linux/thanks-deb.html ?
<elnimr> Pelo: i am still not able to record
<ezE> can i break up the live cd to fit onto 2 cd-RWs? cd-RWs only hold 650MB instead of 700MB
<babbleback> pelo, are your messages in red because you prefixed your message in babbleback?
<noobdude> thanks for the unrar help people
<Pelo> babbleback, yes
<vox754> Pelo, that is a generic partitioning example I made to show others. It means nothing really. But, what do you mean with "nested"?   The extended partition is used to hold more partitions so instead of one I created two but you could create as many as 16, I think. It depends on your needs.
<simon_> yes. no problem while installing. Won't run. I suspect it has something to do with graphic card or driver. But, it has worked before. very stable, until one day it crashed and stopped working
<elnimr> any help regarding getting the mic to work will be appreciated
<dondanielo> simon_ : start picasa with terminal, then give us the output with
<dondanielo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<olimpico> Is there a command in the console to rename many amounts of file, something that is more powerful than rename or mv
<Pelo> I just can'T remember where rigfth now , look around,,  check the xchat site ,  you'll find it eventualy
<jrib> olimpico: what do you want to do that you can't do with "rename"?
<olimpico> I used this command once, it started with mv??, does someone know this?
<babbleback> olimpico, bash script or perl scripts
<Pelo> vox754,  that is what I mean by nested, one inside another
<Pelo> olimpico, in the terminal probably not but in gui you can install thunar it has a batch renaming applet which is very usefull and nice
<elnimr> any help regarding getting the mic to work will be appreciated
<olimpico> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I found it, is mmv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<olimpico> mmv rules!!!!
<wwwerty> How do i remove the Drives from my desktop
<jrib> !icons > wwwerty (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> elnimr,  check in the forum and have a look in  alsamixer
<Pelo> wwwerty, don'T mount them to  /media , or gconf-editor   /app/nautilus/desktop/  uncheck the volume one
<danny3793> i am trying to compile a sample from CEGUI with Anjuta, and it for some reason is making a .o file and not an executable, what is wrong?
<hocmin> vox754: the guide worked perfectly.  Thanks again
<AzMoo> Hey, is there a way to install opera through the repos?
<bernie_> how can i remove my cd drive to replace with dvd drive,on my toshiba satpro 4600?
<simon_> Here is teh terminal output when i start the wine windows version http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21704/
<simon_> I don't get any output when i start the native one
<noobdude> hey, what is a good cd-rom burning program that comes included in Ubuntu?
<simon_> obviously nothing wrong exept that only the mediadetector starts
<AzMoo> noobdude, gnomebaker
<noobdude> is gnomebaker  in the gui somewhere?
<vox754> Pelo, suppose you create a big extended partition, like 100 GB. Then you could create like 5 or more partitions in that space, and leave the other primary partitions alone. You could resize and recreate those without affecting the others.    Nested? Partitions 4 and 5 are not nested within each other, they are just contained within the extended partition.
<wwwerty> I changed in the gconf editor but still it is visible
<reldor> you have to install gnomebaker first...
<noobdude> ok
<TOoSmOotH> k3g > gnomebaker
<TOoSmOotH> err k3b > Gnome baker
<jrib> wwwerty: does it show up when you do:  ls ~/Desktop
<Pelo> vox754, they are nested in partition 3 is what I meant
<dondanielo> simon_ : icon in the panel?
<vox754> hocmin, feel free to document your success and come here to spread the word about it.
<noobdude> sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<simon_> what?
<simon_> yes
<Pelo> vox754, and I understand how extended and logical partitions work
<AzMoo> noobdude, yes. Go to applications>add Remove Programs... It'll be in there. Or you can find it in synaptic.
<Pelo> more or less, I was just wondering why you did it in this particular instance
<simon_> and sometimes it searches for pics
<wwwerty> jrib: it dosent show
<illriginal> Guys I'm trying to open a windows file (.EXE) and Wine will not even start up... I'm getting NO response from the double clicking.
<wwwerty> Now it is gone :)
<Pelo> illriginal,  you need to make a launche with the followign command line        wine /patth/file.exe
<danny3793> anyone know why anjuta is making .o files instead of executables?
<illriginal> sweet ok hold on
<soundray> How can I enable DRI with the opensource ati driver? I'm loading the radeon and radeonfb modules & tried lots of other stuff, but can't get it to work so far.
<ionstorm> yo what is the fastest and best way to copy a divx avi to dvdformat to disk in ubuntu
<Arwin> hallo
<Pelo> ionstorm,  devede first ,  then   gnomebaker fo burn the iso
<Pelo> Arwin, hello
<ionstorm> Pelo, devede works for divx?
<vox754> Pelo, well, my real hard drive has like ten partitions, and like seven are nested in the extended partition. I set / and /boot at the beginning and the more volatile ones like /home at last, so I could recreate them many times depending on my needs.   But yeah, I totally got excited about this!
<illriginal> illriginal@illriginal:~$ wine /home/illriginal/Desktop/codemajic/cbfiles.zip_FILES/CodeMajic_Manager.exe
<illriginal> install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<illriginal> Mono?
<Pelo> ionstorm,  if you have the codecs installed devede will work with anything
<vox754> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<LjL> the windows version it says, though, so go google
<dr_willis> I had mono once.. :)
<illriginal> yeah I'm gonna have to check this out
<Pelo> dr_willis,  you say that with tinth of regret ?
<dr_willis> illriginal,  i also have a game tghat needs mono/.net to run right. so far not been able to figure it out.
<dr_willis> Pelo,  makes me wonder why they picked That name for the project.
<vox754> LjL, hey there. By the way, are you setting up a new bot? Metabot?
<_Alessandro> ! kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Pelo> dr_willis,  oh, ok I get it   LOL
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, I just performed a dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty. I am having problems with Samba - I can browse other boxen on the network using Samba. But I can't browse the samba shares on this feisty box from other computers.
<LjL> vox754: it's been there for a while already
<Captain_Haddock> Any ideas why?
<Pelo> Captain_Haddock,  redo your samba setting or whatever
<Azrael---> Hey guys.
<dr_willis> Captain_Haddock,  can you access them locally.. it may be a firewall rule.. i recall hearing others with some samba issues also.
<mohkohn> Still having trouble with this sound. Most of the trouble shooting assumes no sound.
<vox754> LjL, oh, first time I noticed because it was logging in and out like mad.
<dr_willis> or the samba config got trashed.
<Azrael---> My edgy => feisty installation has broken the X server.
<mohkohn> I have very soft/quiet sound.
<illriginal> yeah I gotta get this thing running in order to cheat socom 3 online :D
<Captain_Haddock> dr_willis: as in smb://localhost ?
<Dragnslcr> When I connect an SATA drive, what do I have to do to get the system to detect it?
<dr_willis> Captain_Haddock,  thats one way. I tend to use smb4k
<Pelo> mohkohn,  try looking for an answer in the forums
<mohkohn> I put a .png of my Alsamixer output here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2688782#post2688782
<Captain_Haddock> dr_willis: lemme give that a shot - sec
<mohkohn> I have been for several hours.
<Azrael---> Anybody here got experience with ATI cards & X Server?
<JammasterJay> I have file name ABC.exe on my cdrom drive, what command do i use to open ABC.exe using terminal?
<Pelo> Dragnslcr, it probably is detected just not mounted,    you'll need to add a line in fstab
<mohkohn> That guy seems to be the closest to the sound problem I have.
<Azrael---> JammasterJay: If it's a linux file, just go to the CD drive's folder, and type in ./ABC.exe
<Captain_Haddock> JammasterJay: For a windows file you probably need to use wine.
<Agent87> Hey everyone
<Dragnslcr> Pelo- I tried checking /dev for sdb (my primary disk is sda), and I didn't see anything
<Pelo> gotta go , later folks
<JammasterJay> Going to be using wine...dont know how to 'get' to cdrom
<Azrael---> bubi pelo.
<mohkohn> Is it normal for the PCM to be blank like that?
<Azrael---> JammasterJay: It's /media/cdrom on my comp.
<Pelo> Dragnslcr,  install gparted and use that to look for your hdd's /dev/  it will make it eaiser  nice gui andall that
<JammasterJay> ok
<vox754> Dragnslcr, "sudo fdisk -l"  shows everything detected, usb also
<illriginal> I can't find Windows version of Mono for ubuntu ><
<simon_> any ideas on my picasa problem?
<dr_willis> illriginal,  i was thinking that with wine, one would use the linux mono and wine would some how see/use it.
<vox754> simon_, no
<Azrael---> So then, anybody here willing to help me with my X server problem?
<illriginal> nah I tried to open the file from the command line and I get the same error
<simon_> well then...
<illriginal> to install windows version of mono
<dr_willis> illriginal,  not install the windows version of mono with wine. (but i just researched the problem a little bit) its very much a work in progress
<illriginal> in order to open the file
<Captain_Haddock> Azrael---: I have enough problems with my Ex as it is .. :P
<Azrael---> :D
<Dragnslcr> vox754- only lists sda
<illriginal> oh man ><
<illriginal> ugh i dont want to install windows just for this lol
<Azrael---> I'm IRCing from irssi at the moment, because my x server won't start up at all :(
<mohkohn> Azrael---, best just to state the facts of your problem then ask your question.
<Azrael---> mohkohn, I have.
<_Alessandro> Hi, i running Ubuntu how i can configure ubuntu ( i can't edit in patition NTFS ) how i can configure for modify in this pertition?
<Azrael---> My edgy => feisty installation has broken the X server.
<_Alessandro> ! ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Azrael---> brb.
<_Alessandro> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mohkohn> If someone knows they will get to you.
<albert> Is anybody in here experienced in compiling the "wmCalendar" ?
<imocanu> GKJ
<dr_willis> albert,  isent that in the repos? why you need to compile it?
<albert> dr_willis, well........ let me just cry for a sec
<dr_willis> _Alessandro,  the installer can resize ntfs i belive. BUT it must be 'defragged' and 'scandisked' first. to be safe.
<albert> i just banged my head against a wall for about 1 hour
<Agent87> oh albert, relax, linux is supposed to be fun!
<Dragnslcr> vox754- probably just easiest to reboot? I think my primary drive is actually plugged in to SATA5 on my motherboard, so I may want to rearrange anyway
<albert> well, sometimes its very stressfull
<dr_willis> albert,  what? you dident realize it was in the repos?
<albert> dr_willis, no, not at all, can you tell me the name of the package?
<Agent87> albert: i know close to nothing about it so its a nightmare for me!
<vox754> Dragnslcr, yes, probably. Also you need to plug the power cables and check the bios if it is detected there.
<wwwerty> When i set the static IP which i use with windows for ubuntu , ubuntu never gets connected
<dr_willis> albert,  use the package manager and search for 'windowmaker' or 'wm' or similer. I wish there was a windowmaker metapackage to install all the windowmaker related tools :)
<magic_ninja> man i need to clean up my computer some
<albert> Agent87, it gets exciting with every day and soon enough you wouldn't want to miss it, but you loathe it at times
<dr_willis> !find wmcalander
<magic_ninja> i got 30 gigs for linux and i use a backup partition to store data, and my disk is full
<dr_willis> if i can spell right, :)
<Dragnslcr> vox754- yeah, I know the power is plugged in. I heard the drive spin up
<ubotu> Package/file wmcalander does not exist in feisty
<dr_willis> !find wmcalender
<_Alessandro> dr_willis :) only for add music in partition NTFS and remove folder ! i need install ntfs-3g
<ubotu> Package/file wmcalender does not exist in feisty
<Agent87> albert, yeah sounds reasonable
<arcticchill360> howdy
<arcticchill360> whats up?
<albert> dr_willis, thnks ;)
<Azrael---> OK,I'm back.
<magic_ninja> are there any good utilities that assist you in cleaning up your hard drive
<Azrael---> magic_ninja: Like, the delete key?
<magic_ninja> asside from format and chkdisk
<Agent87> A message for all: if you want to take a break from troubleshooting or compiling or whatever it is you are doing, on google video look up "revolution os" its a great movie on open source and they bash windows good
<gav616> what is the default, and how do you change the 'max half open connections' in buntu 7.04 (2.6.20.15)
<Azrael---> magic_ninja: 'cd /; sudo rm -rf *' - most effective hard disk cleaning command there is.
<Captain_Haddock> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<magic_ninja> lol no
<vox754> Agent87, that is actually !offtopic, but I'll give myself a break
<Azrael---> :D
<magic_ninja> dont wanna do that
<joe4444> is the upgrade to 7.04 option in the update manager a bad idea?  should i format with a livecd instead?
<wepeel> Is there an appropriate channel in which I can ask questions about divx to dvd transfer in Ubuntu?
<Azrael---> I've upgraded, and now my X server's broken, joe4444
<joe4444> Azrael---, that's what i was afraid of... so it's not very smooth?
<Captain_Haddock> joe4444: it worked ok for me.
<Azrael---> But that's because I've got a stupid ATI card.
<joe4444> oh
<saidkasim> how to install network speedtouch modem ?
<Captain_Haddock> one step at a time.
<Azrael---> A word of advice: If you do upgrade, and it crashing while installing, type 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to continue it from the console.
<joe4444> Captain_Haddock, do you have Beryl?
<Captain_Haddock> joe4444: No, I find it a waste of time :P
<Azrael---> Beryl is fun =)
<Azrael---> It doesn't work on my ATI card, though :(
<gav616> what is the default, and how do you change the 'max half open connections' in buntu 7.04 (2.6.20.15)
<vox754> Azrael---, joe4444 I think you always need to recompile reinstall your drivers ATI/nVidia  whenever you change kernels, that maybe a reason for a broken X.
<babbleback> azreal, yea it is
<abarbaccia> hello all - im having problems with feisty, grub and mdadm - grub won't start booting because mdadm says "no devices found in conf file"
<Captain_Haddock> I do have it installed on another box.. I use it to convert windows users :P
<joe4444> Azrael---, yeah everything was much easier once i got an nVidia card :)
<Azrael---> vox: I've tried using the official FGLRX drivers, and the ATI and Radeon drivers.
<albert> dr_willis, the wmcalendar doesn't seem to be in the repos :(
<joe4444> vox754, would using Envy do the trick?  ...or is that not available for Feisty?
<soundray> Azrael---: how does your X fail?
<ahmed> hi
<ahmed> can any one help pls
<racquad> Hi there, I have a little question on ubuntu server mounting a external HD USB
<magic_ninja> how do you clear the temporary files
<ahmed> i have just installed ubuntu, can i remove gnome and install kde instead ,.. how can i ??
<Azrael---> once the startup loading screen shows ( the very first graphical thing ) it freezes.
<Azrael---> Then it reverts to the terminal.
<racquad> I want to fixate that the external HD will always be /dev/sdb or something like it.
<soundray> ahmed: you don't have to remove gnome. Just run
<Azrael---> My ATI card registers as two PCI addresses, one for each output.
<ahmed> soundray run.. ??
<soundray> ahmed: you don't have to remove gnome. Just install kubuntu-desktop and choose kde at the login screen.
<vox754> Azrael---, joe4444 just so you know, I don't have Ati or nVidia, I'm just talking about what I've read from countless users here... Try everything you can.
<Azrael---> Which ever output I select, X always complains about the other one.
<ahmed> yea i know but cant i install it
<magic_ninja> ahmed: first start up ubuntu, press ctrl + alt + f1 to enter a console and type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then remove gnome
<gav616> what is the default, and how do you change the 'max half open connections' in buntu 7.04 (2.6.20.15)
<Azrael---> I've tried adding a Device section for both of them, but it still complains.
<SamWise_TheGreat> what is faster out of an nvidia 6200 gt with the latest nvidia driver or an ati radeon x550 with the latest fglrx driver?
<soundray> ahmed: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<ahmed> how TO remove gnomee ??/
<traherom> ahmed: just to sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Azrael---> It's not really a question of speed, SamWise_TheGreat: ATI cards work like crap under Linux.
<soundray> ahmed: you don't have to remove gnome. I recommend that you don't even try.
<traherom> but make sure that you have installed kubuntu-desktop before that...
<ahmed> okay..
<ahmed> now 1 more thing
<traherom> otherwise you won't have a gui :)
<Azrael---> traherom: I don't have a GUI.
<soundray> ahmed, traherom: that command won't remove gnome
<fawaz> what # has support for beryl?
<ahmed> i have a realtek alc880 audio card... and i can her no sound on ubuntu
<Azrael---> I wish I did though :(
<YamiTenshi> hey, I have this problem: my system won't boot, except in recovery mode
<traherom> ah, you're right
<SamWise_TheGreat> Azrael--- so basically my ati card dosent work and if I get an nvidia card then my graphics will work?
<traherom> my bad
<YamiTenshi> any way to see what the problem might be?
<soundray> ahmed: installing kde won't fix your sound
<Azrael---> It's not certain that an ATI card won't work under Linux.
<elnimr> I can hear sounds but i cant record
<elnimr> ?
<ahmed> i know
<soundray> YamiTenshi: how does it fail?
<hetfield_> ahmed, did you try alsamixer?
<joe4444> is there a known sound issue with Edgy?  sometimes my sound gets really distorted but eventually "fixes itself"
<ubuntu> i had my x300 workin at one time
<ahmed> but do u have any solution to realtek alc880 no sound problem
<Azrael---> But ATI's Linux driverrs are crap.
<ahmed> wat to do with alsa mixer ?
<magic_ninja> there is just no way i should be using 20 gigs just for the os
<ubuntu> but is a pain
<gav616> what is the default, and how do you change the 'max half open connections' in buntu 7.04 (2.6.20.15)
<YamiTenshi> soundray: It just says "Starting up..." and stays like that forever
<joe4444> i haven't noticed any kind of pattern... it'll just happen sometimes
<fawaz> can i get help here for beryl?
<joe4444> fawaz, try #ubuntu-effects ...i think
<hetfield_> type alsamixer in terminal and make sure that no channels are muted
<Azrael---> I've got sound problems too, but those are bearable.
<fawaz> joe4444: thanks
<Azrael---> I'm gonna go find the official X server support channel, unless anybody knows it off by heart.
<djmccormick> is there a way to take two partitions from two different drives and mount them (merged) as one mount point?
<soundray> YamiTenshi: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst in recovery mode. Remove all instances of "quiet splash". You will get a more verbose boot next time you try booting normally.
<SamWise_TheGreat> djmccormick im trying to acomplish the same thing
<Azrael---> bubi.
<Azrael---> see you all soon.
<YamiTenshi> soundray: not the problem - done that already
<soundray> YamiTenshi: ubuntu normally doesn't say "Starting up..." at any point if quiet splash are disabled.
<soundray> YamiTenshi: are you sure your changes have been effective?
<brennus390> is there a way to convert wave layer 3 to wave layer 2?
<YamiTenshi> soundray: maybe I did the wrong thing then... lemme check
<SamWise_TheGreat> anybody know of a guide to installing a new bootsplash theme and grub theme?
<soundray> !usplash > SamWise_TheGreat, please read ubotu's private message
<jfree> i got a ? when i boot the pc it says it cant start , /bin/sh :cant access tty; job control turned off i was wondering hoew to turn job control back on
<YamiTenshi> soundray: ah, I mistook what you said for deleting the "quiet" option, not the "quiet splash" option xD
<jfree> sny takers
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by BearPerson
<jfree> any*
<BearPerson> (just to be careful)
<SamWise_TheGreat> soundray that link uboto gave me only tells me how to do it with edgy and dapper im using feisty
<jfree> i got a ? when i boot the pc it says it cant start , /bin/sh :cant access tty; job control turned off i was wondering hoew to turn job control back on
<User19> how to enable tv-out (or its in i dont know well) at nvidia geforce fx 5200? im using ubuntu it was working in windows before
<YamiTenshi> ok, changes made, rebooting now
<soundray> SamWise_TheGreat: have you tried the edgy instructions? Feisty shouldn't be any different.
<SamWise_TheGreat> soundray ok thanks ill give it a try
<elnimr> i did run alsmaixer and make sure nothing is muted
<ahmed> guys which is better , kde, gnome,xfce, xpde ?????
<elnimr> still i cant record and hear my voiec
<elnimr> e
<ompaul> ahmed, depends on machine
<soundray> !best | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<gav616> what is the default, and how do you change the 'max half open connections' in buntu 7.04 (2.6.20.15)
<ahmed> u meann specs ?
<SamWise_TheGreat> ahmed depends on your personal preferance and machine hardware
<SamWise_TheGreat> ahmed kde needs a fast machine and fluxbox needs any machine
<brennus390> jfree: is job control the at daemon?
<ahmed> well core2duo 2 gb 4mb cache,, 240gb hdd sata raid,,, 1gb ram,, vga ati 256mb.. ..now which wud suit this
<babbleback> i'd like to be able to ssh to my machines at home from anywhere on the internet, but I'm not sure how vulnerable I'd be to attacks
<gav616> buntu server and fluxbox owns
<ompaul> ahmed, all would, on that ~I would run gnome but others would choose kde it would not have a problem with any of them - you choose :)
<jfree> its at start up
<jfree> it wont boot at all
<ahmed> which has a better gui  ?
<brennus390> babbleback: try changing the default ssh port
<jfree> it tries and gets to that and wants a command
<SamWise_TheGreat> ahmed most people prefer kde
<brennus390> jfree: are you dual booting?
<soundray> babbleback: not very. You can disable password access and use ssh keys to login. That's very secure.
<techjim> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21648/ -- little help with mysql.
<jfree> brennus390 what do you mean
<z07> which video-conference-hardware (cam, micro ...) is advisable for feisty!?
<babbleback> soundray, would that mean that only particular machines would be able to access?
<brennus390> jfree: is ubuntu the only OS your running on the pc?
<jfree> brennus390 well no i have many kernels and an old xp install on there too
<SamWise_TheGreat> how do I get earwax out of my ear that is so far down that I can't get to it and when I try to I only push it further down?
<soundray> babbleback: yes, only accounts which have their public keys listed in your ~/.ssh/known_hosts would be able to log in.
<jintxo> hot salty water
<unimatrix9> use a water hose!
<brennus390> babbleback: i used to get hack attempts all the time, changed the default ssh port to above 1024 and now no hack attempts
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<User19> ???
<djmccormick> SamWise_TheGreat: doctor can irrigate
<djmccormick> lol
<babbleback> brennus390, i had planned on that but I thought people could still look for open ports and decipher what service it was
<babbleback> brennus390, how did you know that you were getting hack attempts
<gav616> buntu server and fluxbox owns
<brennus390> jfree: does it look like grub is finding the stage2 loader?  or is grub hangning?
<YamiTenshi> soundray: I don't know what difference it really makes, but deleting the "quiet splash" thing worked, thanks a lot :D
<SamWise_TheGreat> ubuntu isn't so great as a server its more of a desktop os
<jfree> brennus390 grub is hanging
<unimatrix9> centos is great for server
<soundray> YamiTenshi: strange, I didn't expect it to fix the problem, only to give you more clues...
<brennus390> babbleback: they can, but most people do a search for open ports on well known ports...if you use an unknown port the scan will miss it
<babbleback> soundray, i would like to do it from any machine as i might not be at a machine that i knew i'd be at
<soundray> YamiTenshi: not complaining, of course ;)
<unimatrix9> but the new ubuntu server is great too
<SamWise_TheGreat> freebsd is the best for servers
<jfree> brennus390 takes long time to do nothing
<Crane> hello everyone
<unimatrix9> depends on how you configure it..
<YamiTenshi> soundray: oh well, I don't really care wether or not is't strage, it worked ^^
<soundray> babbleback: you could take a public key with you on a USB stick.
<ompaul> SamWise_TheGreat, how is that a ubuntu support question?
<ahmed> guys,, on ubuntu firefox used to work greatly now i try opening it , it shows down in the taskbar starting firefox but then closes with out even showing its window plzzz help
<Crane> How do I disable dhcp on server
<z07> which video-conference-hardware do you use under feisty?
<brennus390> jfree: sounds like your grub configuration isn't pointing to the correct OS loader
<soundray> babbleback: note also the option to change the default ssh port
<elnimr> still i cant record and hear my voiec
<elnimr> e
<Crane> the network is set to use dhcp and I want to set a static ip
<ahmed> guys,, on ubuntu firefox used to work greatly now i try opening it , it shows down in the taskbar starting firefox but then closes with out even showing its window plzzz help
<jfree> brennus390 can i fix that without installind again
<YamiTenshi> ahmed: you sure you're waiting long enough? not too many other processes running?
<ahmed> yes..
<limpc> whats the name of the task manager ubuntu uses?
<ahmed> no other process running
<brennus390> jfree: yes...when grub starts running there is a command to interupt the loading process...this will allow you to pick your stage2 img loader...can't remember the command though
<hetfield_> elnimr, have you tried configuring the jacks in alsamixer? set the 'rear jack' to 'mixer output'(worked for me)
<YamiTenshi> ahmed: ok, then I can't help you... sorry
<ahmed> i tried uninstalling then instaling again
<ahmed> but no hope
<Toma-> limpc: umm gnome?
<hetfield_> and so on
<mar77i> morning
<hetfield_> experiment
<traherom> limpc: gnome-system-monitor
<ahmed> omg,, shall i reinstal ubuntu for this ?
<soundray> ahmed: try starting from a terminal with 'firefox -safe-mode'. If it works, your problem is with an extension
<limpc> hrm
<jfree> brennus390 any fourms or links you know that will help
<limpc> k thanks
<traherom> np
<babbleback> soundray, definatly gonna change the port, where is a good place to read about the public key
<ahmed> nothign happens
<soundray> babbleback: search web for 'ssh pkeck hurly'
<brennus390> jfree: googling 'configure grub' as we speak :)
<elnimr> hetfiled: i will try that
<Crane> no man page for DHCP
<soundray> ahmed: does it say anything in the terminal?
<ahmed> no
<ahmed> nothing
<mar77i> trying to get cmedia 8738MX to work on ubuntu... keep failing. anyone?
<elnimr> hetfiled: what is "rear jack" ? i cant find it
<brennus390> jfree: "http://www.linuxmigration.com/quickref/kernel/grub.html" this looks like a good start
<Crane> mar77i, is that a camera or software?
<erUSUL> !sound | mar77i
<ubotu> mar77i: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by BearPerson
<Crane> oh lol I read that wrong
<Azrael----> grr :(
<brennus390> anyone know how to convert wav layer 3 files to wav layer 2?
<mar77i> thx so far I'm looking. not hearing anything, so options are poor
<soundray> ahmed: do this: 'killall firefox-bin ; sleep 2 ; killall firefox-bin'; then 'mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla-backup', then try again.
<Crane> any good links to network how-to?
<babbleback> soundray, what if i don't disable password access.. how risky is it then?
<hetfield_> elnimr: once you enter alsamixer, navigate with the arrow keys right to the end(to the right); it should be there; if it's not, try and find something similar
<dr_willis> Crane,  thats a rather broad topic. :) any specific task you trying to do?
<Azrael----> Anybody here know where my iPod would be showing up on my comp?
<userbn_> hi...........
<erUSUL> !ipod | Azrael----
<ubotu> Azrael----: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<soundray> babbleback: you'd be vulnerable to bruteforce password attacks. A password of "shrek" is very insecure, one of ",kjlasdf)(*()**^%23424###~~" is very secure ;)
<aNhDeNtU-gIaCmO> hjhj
<aNhDeNtU-gIaCmO> Hello !!
<brennus390> mar77i: is the sound card module loaded?
<Crane> dr_willis, disable DHCP on server and set static IP
<elnimr> hetfiled: what is "rear jack" ? i cant find it
<Crane> Setting the IP is not problem
<Azrael----> I thought it was /media/ipod/, but it's not showing up in the terminal.
<User19_> how to make tv-out working? i have geforce 5200fx and the tvout worked when i had windows
<babbleback> soundray, how would i check the last attempt to log in or many attempts
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<userbn_> woiiii
<soundray> babbleback: install a firewall and enable logging
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<babbleback> soundray, there isn't any logging by default in linux?
<mar77i> ok. gnome-sound-properties returns following: unable to open output device for output
<soundray> ahmed: is it working now?
<hetfield_> elnimr: once you enter alsamixer, navigate with the arrow keys right to the end(to the right); it should be there; if it's not, try and find something similar; make sure you have the "playback" tab selected (use TAB on the keyboard)
<wikignom> howdy. i updated from 2.6.17-11-386 to 2.6.20-15-386 and now i'm getting the following error messages: "failed to start the X server" and "Error: Microcode 'bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not available or load failed". I was told that the solution ist rather complex, so i tried to reinstall. i encountered problems similar problems there, so here i am again. (ATI Mobility Radeon X700)
<ompaul> babbleback, type "last"
<User19_> :/
<ompaul> babbleback, /var/log/
<Toma-> Whats the smallest web browser with CSS support and javascript?
<SlimeyPete> Toma-: opera, probably.
<Toma-> SlimeyPete: damn it :(
<SlimeyPete> I'm not aware of any really small ones which support css and js
<sdac> hi,  i have fiesty with firestarter installed... in my local home network i can ping this fiesty machine from an XP laptop... however i cannot ping FROM fiesty to XP.  which side is the problem on ?  and do i somehow need to enable ping sending in linux ?
<Azrael----> Do Dillo or Epiphany support JS?
<Toma-> dillo, links2 and amaya are all terrible
<Azrael----> amaya is the worst.
<hylje> sdac: your xp box probably blocks pings
<SlimeyPete> Azrael----: Dillo barely supports HTML ;)
<erUSUL> wikignom: maybe you have to reinstall the ati drivers? and install again the microcode of broadcom
<babbleback> ompaul, i guess cat auth.log would be the one to check?
<hetfield_> elnir: found it?
<Azrael----> hehe pete
<wikignom> erUSUL: could you say the same phrase again, only pretend your talking with your granny...
<brennus390> babbleback: look in the "/var/log/auth.log" for ssh attempts
<grndslm> is it possible to add ide & sata drives without restarting
<grndslm> ?
<ompaul> babbleback, no wtmp auth is successful execution of user 0
<Pimp1984> Anyone use ndiswrapper?
<nko> hi to all... i have a problem with my feisty and microphone
<babbleback> ompaul, what would indicate failed login attmpts
<SlimeyPete> grndslm: no, not unless you have a system which supports hot-swap (this is popular on servers but nearly unheard-of in desktops)
<iShock> Can someone help me set up VMware?
<vic_> I notice the xserver-xorg-video-ati package is a cvs version - how do I determine the date it was pulled from cvs?
<ompaul> babbleback, I would look in the records of syslog for failures there may be other places
<grndslm> SlimeyPete:  hot-swap as in just the drive bays?
<Pimp1984> Anyone use ndiswrapper?
<grndslm> or is this software?
<_plume0> iShock: see if this helps: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<SlimeyPete> grndslm: drive bays and motherboard chipset support
* usser omg retarded why kde4 is in universe repo?
<ompaul> !repeat | Pimp1984
<erUSUL> wikignom: if you installed the driver for your ati videocard you may need to do it again the same goes for the firmware for the wifi card
<ubotu> Pimp1984: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Toma-> Pimp1984: did you see my response in +1?
<elnimr> oh F** i think i got finally to work
<Pimp1984> Toma- Yeah
<sdac> hylje:  i only have XP SP2 firewall... i cannot disable it for some reason.. is there a specific port that ping uses that i can just open in the SP2 firewall ?
<hetfield_> how?
<elnimr> it turns out in alsamixer there is a section that was hidden to the right
<tonsofpcs> has anyone gotten winex [cedega-cvs]  to build on feisty?
<hetfield_> elnimr:told you
<tonsofpcs> I do their 'setup.sh', then ./configure, and I get an error that the X devels aren't found, when I try to make, it fails because the X devels aren't found, but I installed the X devels
<elnimr> i had to go all the way to the right and change the source to mic instead of some other shit that was there
<nko> someone can help me for microphone^
<wikignom> erUSUL: did I install a driver? if so, I wasn't aware of that. wifi card? are there problems as well?
<nko> ?
<brennus390> mar77i: have you tried "asoundconf list"?
<Pimp1984> Toma - I tried using sudo in front of each command and although the permission denied message wasn't there, it still didn't install.
<misfitpierce> bcm43xx_microcode is a wifi driver fail problem
<mar77i> brennus390: sound is integrated in kernel. hal-device-manager does not show any hardware that has to do with audio drives.
<guycook> I installed feisty x64, can't figure out how to detect my USB ports?
<misfitpierce> need to get bcm43xx-fwcutter and extract firmware with it
<Toma-> Pimp1984: and why on earth are you compiling it anyway?
<xbox> alguien habla espaol aqu???
<emet> is it possible to virtualize Windows on a side of a Beryl/Compiz cube, and still be able to rotate the cube while in the virtual machine?
<ompaul> !es | xbox
<aliasrush> what is the name of the project combining compiz and beryl?
<ubotu> xbox: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soundray> guycook: they should be autodetected
<Pimp1984> Toma - I typed ndiswrapper in the terminal and it said the command wasn't present.
<brennus390> mar77i: ah, figured asoundconf would still show available sound cards...not sure though
<misfitpierce> emet: yes if your video card can handle that lol
<mar77i> brennus390:asoundconf lists empty
<Toma-> Pimp1984: did you install ndiswrapper-utils ?
<digital_k> hello all :)
<Pimp1984> Is that on the CD?
<Toma-> Pimp1984: yep
<Pimp1984> Didn't know that
<guycook> soundray, thanks that's what I thought too, trying to setup a xp pro VM just now and not seeing them, I'll keep googling, thanks
<brennus390> mar77i: i assume you checked dmesg?
<erUSUL> wikignom: i asumed that you instaled the flgrx driver using envy or following one of the guides on the net. If that's not the case i don't know what the problem is with your X install
<Pimp1984> What do I need to do to install that then?
<ablyss> is it normal for CUPs printing to be slow when pringing graphics ?
<soundray> guycook: try a 'lsusb' to confirm that vmware emulates root hubs for you.
<Toma-> Pimp1984: run 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils'
<erUSUL> wikignom: you can try to reconfigure the X server with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Pimp1984> In which directory?
<babbleback> has anyone done the linux from scratch book?
<guycook> soundray,lsusb at the prompt of ubutu?
<Toma-> Pimp1984: any directory
<soundray> guycook: yes
<Toma-> babbleback: thats not a support question...
<guycook> soundray, Right that shows the device, Bus 002  Device 004, thanks!
<wikignom> erUSUL: and how do i do that? i can't even boot...
<guycook> soundray, now I can 'tell' vmware what to use...
<digital_k> well my upgrade from feisty to gutsy didnt go so well... :/
<mar77i> brennus390: aplay -l returns that no sound cards are found. what do I have to look for in entries returned by dmesg?
<pppoe_dude> hi,  how can i adjust the contrast or gamma correction on an intel i950 graphics card?
<Frogzoo> wikignom: sys -> admin -> restricted drivers manager - check for your fglrx driver
<soundray> guycook: can't help you on the vmware side of it, sorry
<guycook> soundray, too late you already have <grin>  thanks much I am new to ubuntu totally,
<Toma-> pppoe_dude: xgamma?
<brennus390> mar77i: not sure, but maybe pci if it's a pci card...give me a sec...see if i can find something for you
<Bogaurd> how can i have iptables perform reflective nat/port forwarding, allowing internal hosts to access port 80 on the external IP (of my linux router) and have their packets forwarded to another internal host?
<wikignom> frogzoo: i need somebody to take me by the hand, that's all gibberish to me, sorry
<Frogzoo> digital_k: gutsy is in pieces atm, as you've discovered
<guycook> soundray, VM settings sez that USB Controller is present .... I"m closer.
<digital_k> Frogzoo: lol yeah pretty much...
<artabrahao> hi, how can I install vnc server?
<pppoe_dude> Toma-, ah, ill check this out. any way for the contrast tho?
<digital_k> was a learning experience
<Toma-> pppoe_dude: hmm. not sure
<mar77i> brennus390: it's onboard a cmedia 8738MX on a msi kt4 ultra mainboard
<Frogzoo> digital_k: gutsy is not released - it's alpha, whereas feisty is released & stable
<emotion> hello, can somebody help me with my desktop effects... i used to have them working fine and had beryl running perfectly, then i messed with my xorg file and everything got screwed up and now i can't even enable my desktop effects anymore
<digital_k> Frogzoo: I know, I wanted to see for myself ...I decided to wait a while after reinstalling Feisty.. ;)
<Toma-> pppoe_dude: i used to simply have xgamma -gamma 1.2 as a gnome startup command on my dieing screen :)
<Frogzoo> digital_k: heh
<Pimp1984> Toma - it said I couldn't install ndiswrapper-utils, but I could install ndiswrapper-common. I've done that, typed 'ndiswrapper' as a test in the terminal and it says that no versions of ndiswrapper are found.
<erUSUL> wikignom: have you tried recovery mode?
<OuZo> how can i browse files on my cell phone, through blue tooth? thanks
<pppoe_dude> Toma-, ah yes. i wanna use it to enhance the colours on my _new_ screen tho :)
<emotion> hello, can somebody help me with my desktop effects?
<wikignom> erUSUL: I have. And I tried to boot with the old version.
<pppoe_dude> Toma-, windows had a little driver applet thing to adjust contrast and gamma...
<digital_k> emotion: explain your problem, someone will help :)
<Toma-> Pimp1984: ahh sorry. might be 'ndiswrapper-utils-1.9' ?
<emotion> i used to have them working fine and had beryl running perfectly, then i messed with my xorg file and everything got screwed up and now i can't even enable my desktop effects anymore
<emotion> them being my desktop effects
<pppoe_dude> Toma-, i figured out the gamma now, time to look for a solution to the contrast :)
<Memories> hello everyone
<digital_k> hi Memories
<Memories> im tring to find a way to sync my windows based mobile with EDGY
<Memories> digital_k hello
<Toma-> pppoe_dude: right. theres probably an X tool for it
<erUSUL> wikignom: !!?? and did you get any other error msgs on boot? aprt from the one about X or broadcom
<pppoe_dude> Toma-, :)
<wikignom> erUSUL: I think I got the same error msgs.
<Memories> is there an activesync software for EDGY?
<wikignom> erUSUL: can that be? if not, I'll look again
<Toma-> pppoe_dude: is it a laptop?
<pppoe_dude> Toma-, yes
<Toma-> no contrast function buttons?
<soundray> Memories: read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936 -- bring some patience.
<pppoe_dude> Toma-, no
<mrpinc> #ubuntustudio
<Toma-> laptop model?
<Memories> soundray ok thank you
<pppoe_dude> Toma-, acer aspire
<soundray> Memories: I found it a pain to set up, but ymmv.
<emotion> i used to have my desktop effects working fine and had beryl running perfectly, then i messed with my xorg file and everything got screwed up and now i can't even enable my desktop effects anymore, can someone help?
<Memories> soundray ill give it a try, thank you
<MrStein> Anyone know of an fdisk clone that understands LDM ?
<digital_k> emotion: have you tried reconfiguring xorg?
<kandrews> Hi, how can I stop the 5 network manager applets from starting up every time I log in?
<Toma-> pppoe_dude: model number?
<nko> problem microphone with intel  82801DB ich4
<pppoe_dude> Toma-, 5580 :P
<sdac> sdac
<erUSUL> wikignom: well X or some random driver are not the kind ogf failure that makes a machine unbootable you need a panic or Can not mount root file system or something alike
<artabrahao> hi, how can I install vnc server?
<mrpinc> Anyone have a problem with Audio Clipping on an Audigy 2 when listening to music
<emotion> digital_k: i think i did, but i didn't know how to answer the questions it was asking me... it was asking me about my video card driver and stuff and my video card wasn't listed
<Azrael----> emotion: what card do you have?
<emotion> digital_k:it shouldn't have mattered tho, all that i changed was the screen resolutions listed
<digital_k> emotion: did you let it pick the defaults?
<nko> someone had resolved the problem of microphone with intel  82801DB ich4
<wikignom> erUSUL: I don't understand a single word of that... I'll go and try some other things... thanks, though!
<emotion> azrael - Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900 GM
<praxx>  guys I really  need some help here. Please be patient with me. My xubuntu is not working and i need it badly. My sessions start up with a bunch of apps running like gdesklets, awn, cairo clock, liferea and ff all at once resulting in a crash. My networkmanager is not starting and I have no internet
<digital_k> emotion: you may beed to take those out.
<emotion> digitalk: i'm not sure what i was doing... how do i reconfigure the xorg file
<praxx> how do i default xubuntu into a default mode with nothing running but the standard startup
<praxx> :'(
<emotion> digitalk: and what do you mean take those out
<Hadron> praxx which display manager are you using? With gdm, you can select a failsafe session.
<digital_k> emotion: in terminal type :sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nko> my microphone doesn't function...can someone help me?
<praxx> Hadron, yes gdm
<digital_k> emotion: the resolutions you added.
<Hadron> prax: there you go then.
<praxx> shud i change it to something else? @ Hadron
<emotion> digital k: yeah, fixed that
<Hadron> praxx: no. Just select failsafe from the options.
<emotion> digital k: but that didn't help with desktop effects
<praxx> Hadron, .. lemme try,, brb
<pppoe_dude> Toma-, gottta go now but thanks for the help
<Hadron> ps gome desklets suck. They are buggy and unreliable IMO - especially the network manager one.
<Toma-> pppoe_dude: np. sorry i wasnt much help :(
<geox> hi there
<soundray> praxx: go to a failsafe session as Hadron suggests. Then find out the name of your xfce config directory (I think it's .xfce). Then do a 'mv .xfce xfce-config-backup'. Log out, and login again normally.
<emotion> digital k: ok yeah i have tried reconfiguring it before... its asking me for my x server driver, but i have no idea which one it is
<dr_willis> i find most desktop-desklet-things to be lacking.
<geox> what desktop recommend me :)
<geox> xfce kde or gnome
<sileni> my computer has a label that states "AMD athlon xp-m mobile" does this mean i download the ubuntu version 4bit AMB and Intel computers
<dr_willis> geox,  install all 3 and try them out.
<Tantalus> does democracyplayer work well with Ubuntu?
<sileni> 64 bit
<Rprp>   alainix Flash Freduardo LogSmurf rattler rinus|barbeque Roconda Roeland Rprp Rprp` RuntimeE1ror-SERVER RuntimeError theBlackDragon Thor|eten\afk torsten X3
<brennus390> mar77i: can't find anything specifically mentioning sound in dmesg...but i have an onboard sound card an it's loaded via module by default
<Memories> soundray thank you it worked like a charm
<qwertzpoiu> is it possible to install only a small grub menu on a harddrive (where no os should be installed .. but because of problems when trying to boot directly from scsi)  which then will ubuntu from a scsi disk? how to do that?
<Frogzoo> geox: start with gnome if  you have at least 256 meg ram
<Pimp1984> Toma - ndiswrapper is installed and I installed the wireless driver, but it won't detect the wifi network.
<brennus390> mar77i: also, if your is onboard, what's the chance it is disabled in the bios?
<dr_willis> sileni,  you do NOT need the 64bit disrto  in most cases. 64bit cpus can run the 32bit versions just fine.
<Memories> im facing another problem though! my edgy isnt identifying my canon printer!
<soundray> Memories: you've clearly got talent ;)
<Pelo> geox,   xfce is better for older computer because it is ligther,   gnome is generaly thought easier by new users,  advance users like kde better because it lets you configure everything
<praxx> there is no failsafe xfce.. there is gnome but no xfce-failsafe
<soundray> Memories: what model is it?
<james> just a stupid question here, how can I get the black window theme that ubuntu studio has?
<geox> fast cpu
<Toma-> Pimp1984: run 'ndiswrapper again and make sure 'hardware and software' is present?
<sileni> dr_willis so just download the pc version of ubuntu?
<Memories> soundray , canon i320
<geox> oh so the best desktop is KDE ?
<Desmaano> Hey guys, can someone explain why i get a Cycle Redundancy Check (crc) error when i move files to my home server??
<dr_willis> sileni,  the normal 32bit version will do you fine.
<floriakir> hey guys... i was just wondering if u recommend GNOME 4 my crappy computer. currently using xubunu (hence XFCE). i've got a Pentium 4, 2.4ghz, just 256mb ram and a 60gb hard drive. as u can guess, it is already quite slow using XFCE sometimes. so would u recommend me to make the switch?
<digital_k> i got disconnected :/
<sileni> dr_willis: thank you
<dr_willis> Desmaano,  could be the hd is going out.
<Desmaano> dr_willis: nope there brand new
<dr_willis> Desmaano,  that dosent PROVE they are good. :)
<soundray> Memories: feisty has more drivers for PIXMA printers than edgy. It may just be a matter of upgrading.
<traherom> james: add deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty non-free to your /etc/apt/sources.list and install...
<traherom> (looking it up :>)
<Desmaano> dr_willis: so both my hdd's (raid1) are broken ?
<james> thank you traherom
<mar77i> brennus390: good idea, didn't consider this. but I don't consider me that n00by. brb...
<emotion> digital k: how do i know what so select for my x server driver
<Pelo> floriakir,  you technicaly have enough machien to use gnome,  but it might be slow with some apps
<dr_willis> Desmaano,  in fact theres a bit of a higher death rate in newer drives. untill they run a bit.
<Memories> soundray , i always hear tht feisty has lots of problems conflicting with evertyhing.. so i guess ill wait it out for a while
<Memories> anyway soundray , thanks for helping out :)
<traherom> james: ubuntustudio-theme
<emotion> i have a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900 GM graphics card
<Pelo> floriakir, it's just you memory that is lacking
<Hadron> dr_willis: stop scare mongering.
<dr_willis> Desmaano,  its possible your raid is set up wrongly.
<brennus390> mar77i: you don't sound like a n00b...just throwing out ideas...
<Desmaano> dr_willis: ....
<digital_k> Memories:that hasnt been my experience, for what its worth.
<digital_k> Feisty is pretty solid.
<dr_willis> Hadron,  had to return a 500gb drive just the other day dead on ariavle. :(
<floriakir> Pelo, would u recommend me 2 get some more ram?
<Hadron> it happens. so is life.
<soundray> Memories: check the forums for messages related to your printer. http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting is useful, too.
<traherom> james: oh, you might need to add the "free" component on to that
<sileni> dr_willis: wow 500 gb thats a lot
<Memories> thank you
<dr_willis> sileni,  1tb drives due  out soon. :)
<sileni> WOW!
<Desmaano> dr_willis: there are just a few .ISO and .Rar files causes the crc error
<emotion> can somebody help me reconfigure my xorg file?
<sileni> dr_willis:what will someone do with that...thats alot of porn
* dr_willis wonders where this CRC error is being displayed at.
<Pelo> floriakir,  it is never a bad idea,  I also have a 2.4 cpu but with 1gig of a have no problem, in fact I hardly ever seem to use more then 512meg
<digital_k> 500 gbs is alot of space, for sure.
<Desmaano> explain
<auridius> Hi, is it possible to customizemy desktop like those seen in the movies, or like in CSI miami. I just don't find anything on the web about it.
<dr_willis> Desmaano,  fsck the filesystems. could be somthing  that will fix.
<digital_k> auridius:how do you mean?
<Pimp1984> Toma - not sure what you meant there, but I typed 'lspci' and it's listed the 'Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)'
<Memories> soundray once again thanks for helpign out :) ill b leaving now
<Memories> thank you
<Frogzoo> Memories: my experience is all the things that were annonying in edgy have been fixed in feisty
<dr_willis> 500gb drives are just breaking the $100 price point. :)
<james> traherom: Just refresh synaptic, right?
<traherom> yep
<Pelo> auridius,  csi miamy uses  HollywoodOS ,  it's a very special os,    give www.gnome-look.org a look
<digital_k> auridius: most if not all of the interfaces you see on tv exist only on tv...lol
<digital_k> except LCARS, now gnome can do LCARS
<Pelo> floriakir, I donT' take /msg from ppl I donT' know talk to me in the channel
<Toma-> Pimp1984: when you run 'ndiswrapper' in the command line, you should get some feedback saying 'hardware present' and 'software present'
<traherom> james: just to clarify, the correct line is actually "deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free"
<floriakir> sry
<auridius> digital_k: A complete makeover. I recently saw the desktop in the CSI miami, it's really cool, but what desktop environment do they run?
<emotion> digital k, how am i supposed to know which x server driver to select
<sileni> Pimp1984: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689 follow that guide it works perfectly for me
<Pelo> digital_k, check wikipedia for hollywood os , you'll have a good laugh
<digital_k> traherom: hes gonna need a key for that right?
<sileni> and to see if you have the driver present type ndiswrapper -l
<james> traherom: it's okay actually...synaptic lists the packages just fine
<traherom> doesn't have to, but I'll see if I have one for myself
<auridius> Pelo: HollywoodOS, that's a good one :-)
<digital_k> emotion: Im not sure what you mean, there is only one.
<Pelo> auridius,  not realy a joke   not in that way anyhow
<traherom> I don't have the key, but I think there is one if you care... just search on Google
<digital_k> emotion: sorry, I understand now.
<emotion> digital_k, it's giving me a list to choose from
<floriakir> Pelo: so what's the least ram u'd recommend some1 2 have in order 2 use GNOME smoothly?
<guycook> in feisty 7.04 how do I detect my microphone for things I want to record?
<digital_k> emotion: what graphics card do you have?
<Pelo> auridius,  digital_k  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollywood_os
<emotion> digital_k, i have an "Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900 GM"
<slavko> slavko
<james> traherom: key's not needed...it's grabbing the packages just fine
<digital_k> select intel
<slavko>  /join #LinEspa
<Pelo> floriakir, at least  512 meg would do
<auridius> Pelo: I think it's more of a game they code to act like a desktop, with those funky sound when searching data
<traherom> good
<assasukasse> i have a small problem, i have another disk just formatted in jfs that i added to my ubuntu, i can copy stuff into it tru nautilus, but i can't copy and paste..why?
<emotion> digital_k: there is no intel
<assasukasse> the folder is /media/storage and permission is 777
<slavko> #LinEspa
<digital_k> emotion: no intel option at all?
<emotion> there's i128, 1740, and i810, that's the closest thing to intel
<james> btw, if anyone knows, does a D-Link DWL-G630 work OOTB?
<Pelo> auridius,  that is the point , if you want to customise your desktop try looking in gnome look,  try also kxdockers, gdesklets,  screenlets,  beryl  etc
<digital_k> emotion: scroll down and select vesa then
<sileni> i hate windows, it keeps crashing on me randomly, ubuntu never did that to me
<digital_k> and go thru all the steps
<pjman> Hi Everyone. I'm looking for help with a USB hard drive getting I/O errors on a fresh Feisty install. The hard drive works fine while using the Live CD on the same computer. Any help is appreciated - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435070
<digital_k> you may need to use the restricted driver manager
<digital_k> when you are done
<emotion> digital_k, ok, i'll try that... what's the restricted drivers manager
<Desmaano> dr_willis: how i use fsck ??
<digital_k> Pelo: thats a good write up, thanks.
<Frogzoo> guycook: sys -> sound -> volume control -> options
<ikonia> Desmaano: man fsck
<mc__> can i tell bash someone to ignore meta-characters? i mean,if i give "foo" as an argument to a programm,bash only gives foo. May i somehow disable that?
<pngwen> vmware is badly broken.  It uncofigures itself every reboot, and I have to do an aptitue reinstall to make it work again.  This time though, it won't reinstall, nor will it remove
<pngwen> How can I fix it?
<digital_k> emotion: one thing at a time :) when you are finished configuring xorg I will tell you the rest.
<techjim> I just set up a ubuntu 7.04 server and I went to install joomla and I ran into the mysql problem, access denied for user, root, which even spoiled by previously working ISPconfig.
<artabrahao> hi, how can I install vnc server?
<auridius> Pelo: Thx for the link, i thought it was a joke... My desktop is already looking good, but i'm getting a little bit bored of it
<ikonia> artabrahao: get it out of the package manager
* DrFrankenstein takes a crowd bath
<soundray> mc__: escape the characters. Example: echo \"foo\"
<james> does iTunes work in WINE?
<emotion> digital_k: thanks a bunch... i'm on it
<pngwen> how can I force a removal of the bad package so I can reinstall it
<Frogzoo> !appdb | james
<ubotu> james: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<ikonia> james: try it, people report yes
<Pelo> james,  try gtkpod or amorak as an itune alternative
<mc__> soundray: escaping is no option
<ikonia> mc__: why not ?
<mc__> soundray: the output is generated by a programm and piped to another
<dr_willis> Desmaano,  i normally boot a live cd, or use the recovery mode. and use fsck from the shell. BUT with a raid setup - not sure the proper way to do it.
<digital_k> emotion: when you go thru the steps of reconfiguring, go to system>administration>and select the restricted drivers manager
<james> pelo, i would except amarok crashes randomly on me
<rambo3> pjman, i am guessing the problem is usb2 port  or driver in Linux for it . I 'v had had that problem with slow cpu and usb2
<digital_k> it will tell you if it has a driver to use or not, or if you need to install something else to get it to work.
<Spee_Der> !garlic
<Desmaano> how do i unmount a drive so i can run fsck ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about garlic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pngwen> has anyone done anything to make vmware work?
<pjman> rambo3: Everything works fine using the Live CD
<floriakir> james, if you just want the iTunes interface, try Rhythmbox
<soundray> mc__: you can still escape or quote
<ikonia> Desmaano: man umount
<pngwen> it worked in every other release, why has ubuntu decided I shouldn't have it?
<dr_willis> Desmaano,  in theory - the system should fsck the filesystems if they are detected as being unclean
<Pelo> Desmaano,   sudo umount  /mount/point/
<jun> hey
<Misled> Xubuntu 6.10 when I cl;ick on a 'sendto" link in open office writer it does not open my opera mail client.   In OOo writer under Tools>>Internet>Email is says "sendsible-ooomua".  What do I have put in there for it to point to Opera mail?
<pjman> Rambo3: after installing Ubuntu the USB drive has issues
<Frogzoo> !vmware | pngwen
<ubotu> pngwen: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Tinned_Tuna> heya, I have a mounted file system (mounted it by hand) how can I make it so that all users can read/write this dir?
<Tinned_Tuna> all users can already read it
<ikonia> Tinned_Tuna: chmod it
<Tinned_Tuna> but only root can write to it
<sileni> how big of a HD do i need for a server ?
<DrFrankenstein> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<idkaname> Does any one know how to set permissions on a folder so that they are applied to all documents and folders within that folder?
<pngwen> Frogzoo: useless info.  I cannot make it uninstall, and it has blorched itself
* DrFrankenstein looks for VMware alternatives...
<Frogzoo> Tinned_Tuna: chmod 777 /path/to/dir
<mc__> soundray: how should thath be possible?
<ikonia> sileni: depends what you want to do
<digital_k> virtualbox works great, Im testing it out now.
<pngwen> Frogzoo: How can I force the uninstallation of  apackage that has corrupted itself?
<sileni> ikonia: i just want to learn
<shinao1> hey is there any command line guide to setting up printers in cups on Edgy Eft?
<Tinned_Tuna> Thanks, but I've already tried that
<Pelo> !permission > Tinned_Tuna   check pm for msg from ubotu
<artabrahao> <ikonia> packeage manager? you mean synapic package?
<sileni> like how servers are
<ikonia> sileni: 2 gig then
<shinao1> the webconfig of cups just dont work
<ikonia> artabrahao: yes, thats a package manager
<DrFrankenstein> digital_k > I'll probably check it out one of these days
<Desmaano> how to exit man pages?
<Tinned_Tuna> it doesn't work, the dir seems to be stuck at 755
<sileni> hmm i have a pc just lieing around with 20 gb i can make that into  a ubuntu server and play with it ?
<Frogzoo> pngwen: run vmware-config.pl - then run try to uninstall again
<Pelo> Desmaano,  Q
<soundray> mc__: you make program1 issue the escape or quote characters, just like you're making it issue foo.
<jun> qq parle francais?
<ikonia> sileni: they are the same as the desktop, but with out a window manager
<floriakir> Desmaano, press Q
<ikonia> !fr >jun
<defatist> #ubuntu-se
<Pelo> !fr | jun
<ubotu> jun: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<idkaname> How do you set permissions on a folder so that they are applied to all documents and folders within that folder???
<Frogzoo> !fr | jun
<Pelo> ikonia,  it needs a space after  >
<ikonia> idkaname: chmod -R
<Desmaano> Pelo: floriakir: thx
<guycook> Is there a GUI for the audio mixer alsa in feisty?
<mc__> soundray:what do you mean bu "issue"?
<Tinned_Tuna> idkane: chmod -R I think
<guycook> ubuntu
<ikonia> Pelo: no it doesn't
<soundray> mc__: output
<digital_k> DrFrankenstein: all I had problems with in VirtualBox was when I tried to install seperate drivers. VB has its own utilities for the sound and video drivers, remember that and its smooth sailing.
<The_Belgain> quick question - how can i get an ubuntu machine to respond to rdate requests from remote machines?
<rambo3> pjman, i dont know try some other kernel ? maby older one
<guycook> 'sees' the sound card, but alas no mic
<guycook> no mic = no skype
<mc__> soundray: i cant change that programm
<idkaname> <ikonia> Thanks, I guess there is no graphical way...
<Misled> Frogzoo: Wow... you spend a LOT of time in here.. lol
<The_Belgain> i've tried editing /etc/inetd.conf, but that doesn't seem to be working...
<Tinned_Tuna> anyone ?
<Pelo> guycook,  check the forum ther eis a fix in there somewhere
<Misled> I thought I spent a lot of time online .
<pngwen> Frogzoo, is it possible to get vmware-player working with ubuntu so that it doesn't unconfigure itself after every run?
<soundray> mc__: can you describe the problem in more detail
<Pelo> !permission | Tinned_Tuna
<ubotu> Tinned_Tuna: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<guycook> Pelo, thanks, will do
<pngwen> Frogzoo: I only ask because I am definitely considering ditching Feisty and going back to edgy
<Tinned_Tuna> I know about the filesystem structure of Linux & it's perms :p
<Frogzoo> pngwen: I should hope so - you just need to follow the standard docs
<artabrahao> <ikonia> via this option appears vnccommon and vnc viewer, but not vnc server. This first 2 options are already installed.
<dr_willis> Hmm im using vmware server under feisty. running good.
<Tinned_Tuna> it seems that this directory is stuck at 755
<mc__> soundray: can i tell bash someone to ignore meta-characters? i mean,if i give "foo" as an argument to a programm,bash only gives foo. May i somehow disable that?
<D1S4ST3R> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Desmaano> how can i see which drives and where they are mounted
<ikonia> Desmaano: moun
<ikonia> mount
<Pelo> Tinned_Tuna, sudo chmod  777  /path/
<mc__> soundray: valdyn: alright, i got a programm which pipes some output  to another program. The output is code with lots of "",\ and so on in it. now if there is something like printf("foo"); in the code,the second programm only sees printf(foo);
<dr_willis> mc__,  what are you expecting it to 'get' ?   you want "foo" with quotes?
<Frogzoo> Desmaano: 'mount'
<Tinned_Tuna> Pelo: I've tried that, but it stays at 755, it seems to refuse to change
<mc__> dr_willis: exactly
<james> wow, this theme is nice
<james> very dark
<james> looks good
<mc__> dr_willis: i do not want the text do be altered in anyway
<Pimp1984> Toma - I typed 'ndiswrapper' and all I get is instructions on how to use it. I type 'iwconfig' and the wifi card is listed as 'eth1'. Should it be listed as wlan0?
<Pelo> Tinned_Tuna,  do you have permission to make the change ?
<cables> Everyone says that Firefox is more secure than IE because it doesn't have ActiveX. I use Firefox (and am very happy with it) but insn't XPInstall pretty much the same as ActiveX?
<Deffy|Laptop> hello
<DrFrankenstein> ok guys, the point of my presence here is that I'm trying to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, and that the normal installer doesn't seem to take into account that my previous install exists, so... how do I do that upgrade?
<Tinned_Tuna> yup, the drive is /dev/sdb1 mounted on /media/usb
<Desmaano> ikonia,Frogzoo: thx
<digital_k> cables:no.
<sileni> Pimp1984: you did not comment out the files properly
<digital_k> not at all.
<ikonia> Tinned_Tuna: a.) what flie system is it b.) what are your mount options c.) what is the exact error
<cables> digital_k, XPInstall can't run executables?
<Pelo> Tinned_Tuna,  gksu nautilus,   browse to the folder and try changing the permission with the porperties dialog
<sileni> Pimp1984: did you comment out eth1 instances before installing ndiswrapper?
<digital_k> think of it like this: firefox is a browser, everything that happens within it, happens in firefox only.
<Frogzoo> Tinned_Tuna: sudo chmod 777 /media/usb
<Toma-> Pimp1984: yeh probably. i think there was a bug reported about that. tried rebooting?
<digital_k> ie is system wide, like a big garage door left open.
<Tinned_Tuna> a) it's VFAT
<digital_k> see the difference?
<cables> digital_k, I've had extensions save files to my desktop.
<ikonia> Tinned_Tuna: vfat doesn't hold permissions
<Frogzoo> Tinned_Tuna: oh that's different
<idkaname> <ikonia> I'm not exactly sure to work chmod, how do i set the mode?
<digital_k> extensions only work in firefox.
<Tinned_Tuna> b) I jsut used a standard mount: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<digital_k> am i wrong?
<ikonia> idkaname: man chmod
<soundray> mc__: make it concrete. What program is piping to what other program?
<Tinned_Tuna> no error messages, it simply doesn't allow me to write to the directory
<idkaname> <ikonia> ok
<dr_willis> mc__,  could put another layer of quotes around it . its the shell thats strippiong off the quotes then sending it to the program. single quotes may also be usefull.
<Tinned_Tuna> ahh, I'm being summoned away, I'll be afk for 2- 3 mins
<ikonia> Tinned_Tuna: what is the error when you chmod it
<blackjackel> I would like to make a program start at boot, does anyone know how to do this?
<soundray> blackjackel: call it from /etc/rc.local
<cables> digital_k, I had one that started a Java executable to take a screenshot of my screen, and save it to my HD.
<Toma-> blackjackel: CLI or GUI?
<Pelo> blackjackel,   menu > system > prefs > sessions
<cables> blackjackel, at boot, or when you log in?
<blackjackel> Toma: GUI
<digital_k> cables:active is convenient in the way it handles media, but its a huge security risk for volatile code.
<DrFrankenstein> blackjackel: system menu/prefs/sessions
<Frogzoo> ikonia: you need to convince hal to mount with appropriate fat flags, I's not sure how
<digital_k> active x*
<Toma-> blackjackel: follow Pelo's instructions :)
<AlexC_> good morning
<ikonia> Frogzoo: exactly
<AlexC_> howdo I extract a tar.bz2 file via CLI
<ikonia> AlexC_: hello, not seen you for a while
<Enverex> Does anyone know of a read/write filesystem for Linux that allows on the fly compression of drive contents?
<blackjackel> cables: I have no idea, I want it to run right after i type my username and password in and see the desktop...
<ikonia> tar jxvf $file
<mc__> soundray: alright,my ruby programm is using echo to pipe code to enscript(a programm which generates syntax highlighted html)
<ikonia> AlexC_: tar jxvf $file
<AlexC_> ikonia: hehe yeah, this place got to busy for me!
<cables> blackjackel, ok, go to System>Preferences>Sessions
<digital_k> cables: did it do it on its own tho? Did you not initiate the screen shot?
<shinao1> hey is there any command line guide to setting up printers in cups on Edgy Eft?
<AlexC_> ikonia: thanks!
<shinao1> the webconfig of cups just dont work
<slavko> #linuxespanol
<blackjackel> cables, Pelo: Thanks, doing that now
<Tinned_Tuna> ok, I'm back
<Tinned_Tuna> chmod doesn't throw an error
<ikonia> shinao1: there is one on the community wiki
<slavko> join #linuxespanol
<cables> digital_k, I had to initiate the screenshot, but from within FF. I think it could probably initiate itself.
<soundray> mc__: and you can't change your ruby program?
<digital_k> probably not.
<Frogzoo> Tinned_Tuna: you need to convince hal to mount with appropriate fat flags, I's not sure how
<shinao1> point me the right way ikonia
<shinao1> please
<ikonia> shinao1: https://help.ubuntu.com
<Tinned_Tuna> hrm :/
<mc__> soundray: so that it escapes the characters? well that would be a lot of work i think
<shinao1> thanks ikonia
<danny3793> im having a problem with Anjuta compiling a C++ app into a .o, and not an executable file..anyone wanna help me?
<pngwen> Frogzoo: it appears that there isn't a way to.  The "standard docs" are exactly what I did
<dr_willis> Enverex,  i belive theres some FUSE modules that allow such a thing with fuse.
<digital_k> cables: about the only annoyance I have had with Fx is the stray popup window here or there. but never anything that would compromise my system
<ikonia> danny3793: this is ubuntu support - not software building 101
<soundray> mc__: you only have to modify the echo calls to output a ' before and a ' after the variable.
<Enverex> dr_willis, That doesn't sound like it would work cross machine too well
<DrFrankenstein> so guys, does anyone know how to upgrade using the Ubuntu CD-ROM without clean-installing it?
<danny3793> ikonia: thanks for pointing out the obvious, seeing as your mr.obvious would you like to point me to software building 101?
<AlexC_> DrFrankenstein: you need the alternate CD afaik
<jrib> !upgrade > DrFrankenstein (see the private message from ubotu)
<pngwen> DrFrankenstein: you need the alternate install CD
<cables> digital_k, I've never had any spyware problems with FF, but I'm just wondering what the differences are between XPInstall and ActiveX, they seem to be pretty similar.
<DaveTarmac`> I've been trawling the forums about my WPA not showing up in feisty, but to no avail. Anyone here know anything about getting it working?
<ikonia> danny3793: the application group that maintain the software your using
<pjman> Rambo3: I'll give that a try
<pngwen> DrFrankenstein: just put it in to an existing ubuntu system and it should take off.
<digital_k> XPI is not Active X they dont even function in the same manner.
<DrFrankenstein> pngwen: you think the installer should see it?
<danny3793> ikonia: nope :)
<ikonia> danny3793: what do you mean nope ? who makes the software your trying to build ?
<DrFrankenstein> AlexC_: can I order that disc or I need to download it?
<AlexC_> DrFrankenstein: both if you want =D
<danny3793> ikonia: theres a difference between the program i am trying to compile, and the "application group that maintain the software i am using" to compile with..
<pngwen> DrFrankenstein: on the alternate install cd, there is a script that it executes to begin the upgrade
<JakReloaded_> Hey everyone - trying to get my NDISwrapper to work - how do i add the network card under network?
<digital_k> cables: here is a good info source on XPI http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XPI
<mc__> soundray: yeah that worked! thank you a lot
<pngwen> DrFrankenstein: That CD will become your primary apt-get source for the install.
<soundray> mc__: yw
<ikonia> danny3793: speak to the people who wrote the software
<DrFrankenstein> because my internet connection sure is not good enough
<ikonia> danny3793: is that clear and none-subjective enough
<blackjackel> That seems to have worked, thanks all...
<digital_k> cables: one for active x also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ActiveX_control
<danny3793> ikonia: i believe it isnt, but thanks for trying :)
<cox377> can anyone recommend an app to join avi files?
<jrib> cox377: avicat
<ikonia> danny3793: what is the software your trying to build ?
<danny3793> ikonia: i also believe you meant "non-subjective" not "none-subjective" :)
<DrFrankenstein> so all I can do with the normal live/install CD is a clean install?
<mar77i> brennus390: funny. it actually was deactivated. now its on, recognized with lspci but not with esd.
<ikonia> danny3793: thanks for picking up on spelling mistakes, thats great
<JakReloaded_> Hey everyone - Trying to get NDISWrapper to work - but how do i add the network card under ubuntu? (i have always done it through yast so a little lost!)
<digital_k> DrFrankenstein: pretty much. I found that out the hard way with my first LiveCD. :/
<brennus390> mar77i: well, at least it's a step in the right direction
<Frogzoo> !ndiswrapper | JakReloaded_
<ubotu> JakReloaded_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mar77i> XD sorry
<soundray> ikonia: you mean "that's great". It's so rewarding sometimes to help people in here... ;)
<cox377> jrib: i cant seem to find it on the repos mate
<cox377> any ideaS?
<sileni> JakkReloaded: look at this tutorial http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso, even if it does not apply to you, you can figure out the answer to your question
<DrFrankenstein> ok.... with a 40 Gb hard disk, no way to backup on another partition.... I'll clean-install it when I get my external HD, thanks anyway
<ikonia> soundray: ha ha ha ha ha
<cox377> !avicat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avicat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> soundray: best reply of the night
<sileni> bah
<jrib> cox377: it's in the avifile-utils package in universe
<gumpish> =/ When I'm connected in full screen mode using tsclient is there a way to get out of full screen mode or at least switch to another virtual desktop without having to disconnect?
<JakReloaded_> Frogzoo: Thanks A bunch!! Shall start reading now =D
<brennus390> mar77i: did you upgrade this to a new version of ubuntu or was it a clean install?
<sileni> Jakk sorry the wrong url
<sileni> one second
<Frogzoo> JakReloaded_: cheers, gl
<noobdude> i could only install Ubuntu with the command line install
<noobdude> it was easy
<mar77i> clean install of the actual ver. updated packages ever since.
<james> does Ubuntu have an error log like OS X?
<noobdude> i couldn't get the live CD going
<soundray> james: /var/log/syslog
<dr_willis> james,  theres a lot of logging in /var/log
<james> thanks
<digital_k> OS what? ;)
<dr_willis> OS XXX for all your porn needs.
<Pimp1984> Toma - Restarting hasn't worked. It's still listed as eth1.
<digital_k> lol
<soundray> digital_k: it's an outdated closed-source OS by a company that should focus on fruit again ;)
<Toma-> Pimp1984: how bizarre.
<Pimp1984> sileni - I didn't know you had to erase instances of eth1
<digital_k> oh you mean the ipod people?
<digital_k> haha
<UbuntuMonk> Hello! I have a question regarding CPU usage in Ubuntu. I don't exactly know how to phrase this but i noticed xmms uses 10%+ of my CPU while playing mp3. It is an Athlon 2800+. I know that is to much. What can be wrong?
<dr_willis> 'when marketing trumps innovation!'
<DaveTarmac`> I've got a dualboot of vista/feisty on my system, everything works nicely until Itry to connect to my network. I get WEP options, but no WPA. I'm using a D-Link G520+ (atheros) card. I've looked on the forums, but can't seem to find a solution. Can anyone assist?
<dr_willis> UbuntuMonk,  for a start. could try somthing other then xmms its a bit out dated. :0
<digital_k> UbuntuMonk:cpu usage for any media playback is normal I would think.
<brennus390> mar77i: cause i've seen issues with upgrading to feisty and esd not seeing things...or something like that
<james> DaveTarmac, you could try the latest atheros build of madwifi
<soundray> UbuntuMonk: it isn't too much. MP3 decoding is very CPU-intensive, unless you have a specialized chip.
<OlliK> Hi, all!
<AlexC_> hi
<digital_k> hi OlliK
<digital_k> and AlexC_
<DaveTarmac`> james: doesn't feisty have it built in? wpa is also loaded on to my ubuntu install
<cox377> i've installed java 6, however when i do java -version i still get 1.4.x.x something, how do i change that?
<OlliK> I have a small problem. I installed this ejabberd jabber-server a while ago, now I'm not using it and the service is not on autostart. However, whenever I try to shut down / restart the computer it jams when it is "shutting down jabber server ejabberd", and only way to turn off PC is to force it of by power button
<jeduan> sudo update-java-alternatives
<Tinned_Tuna> DaveTarmac: Last time I had a linux desktop, I had to install the package 'wpa-supplicant' for all my WPA needs... is this still necessary?
<jeduan> and then select java-6-sun
<OlliK> I wanted to get rid of this ejabberd since I'm not even using it, so I tried to sudo apt-get remove it, but when I try to remove it starts to shut down the server and jams there
<UbuntuMonk> Yes i know. But with xorg up, the computer still uses 10%, just idling.
<CheshireViking> DaveTarmac`, wpa seems to depend on which wireless card you're using, I've got an RT2500 based pcmcia card & wpa has to be manually configured through command line, while another machine with built in intel wireless has it configurable via network manager
<OlliK> So I seem to have no way to uninstall / get rid of it, any suggestions?
<DaveTarmac`> Tinned_Tuna: wpasupplicant is installed by default
<digital_k> OlliK: in terminal, do a : sudo apt-get -f install
<digital_k> then try to uninstall it again
<OlliK> digital_k: what does the -f do ?
<digital_k> OlliK: you can also search for it in synaptic and remove it that way.
<DaveTarmac`> CheshireViking: Are there any device specific drivers? Or would the latest madwifi take care of them all?
<digital_k> that means fix
<Erratum5_James> brb, everyone.  I'm going to try something out with my wireless card
<OlliK> It might be that system thinks that the ejabberd server is on even though it is not, and that's why it's jamming when it tries to uninstall. Is there some file that it creates somewhere when it is on?
<JohnM> hi all, i'm wondering if yous could help me get my sound working on my laptop, the sound chip is an intel 945PM express
<JohnM> thanks in advance
<soundray> OlliK: just do what digital_k suggests
<Pelo> !sound | JohnM  start with this
<ubotu> JohnM  start with this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Erratum5_James> !mp3
<Laney> np: Oasis - Live Forever
<digital_k> JohnM: system>administration>restricted drivers
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tinned_Tuna> DaveTarmac: ok then :) just giving what I know about desktop linux :p
<Pimp1984> sileni - I didn't know you had to erase instances of eth1
<DaveTarmac`> Tinned_Tuna: No worries. I'm open to any and all suggestions
<JohnM> thanks i'll try those suggestions :)
<artabrahao> <ikonia> via this option appears vnccommon and vnc viewer, but not vnc server. This first 2 options are already installed.
<CheshireViking> DaveTarmac`, i'm not sure, I'm still looking at it for myself, the rt2500 card I can get working with wpa, while the intel one I can't yet, both different drivers though, the rt2500 comes up as ra0, but the intel one shows up as ath0, i think i need to manually configure the ath0 as well
<OlliK> digital_k: ok I typed sudo apt-get -f install, and it stops there, this is what it says in the end:
<JakReloaded_> frogzoo: Thanks for the guide - i have run the lspci command but my card outputs "Belkin Unknown device 700f (rev 20)" any ideas how else i can find out?
<ikonia> artabrahao: what do you want me to do ?
<OlliK> You already have /etc/ejabberd/ejabberd.pem
<OlliK> Starting jabber server: ejabberd
<digital_k> ok
<OlliK> and nothing happens
<mar77i> I think now it's just parse_card that gets '' (empty string) card information. what is next here?
<digital_k> that means its not broken, thats a good thing OlliK
<OlliK> I probablyo have to ctrl+c it
<digital_k> open synaptic and search for it
<mar77i> it is, as u say esd not recognizing the card
<ahmed> hi,guys i have just installed ubuntu , and i was wondering how will i install my adsl usb modem driver on it ? can any one help plz
<jose> alguien habla espaol?
<blackjackel> I'm trying to set up a new menu item in my main menu but I need a few commands to get it running, and it only has one line, so what is the character for new command? I remember it was something like \n or something....
<OlliK> digital_k: the sudo apt-get install -f is still in process, it is trying to start ejabbed server
<OlliK> digital_k: can I just ctrl+c it?
<AlexC_> blackjackel: separate with ;
<digital_k> let it run
<blackjackel> AlexC_, trying that...
<brennus390> mar77i: so lsmod lists the card now?
<ahmed_> hi,guys i have just installed ubuntu , and i was wondering how will i install my adsl usb modem driver on it ? can any one help plz
<rambo3> kill ejabbed
<OlliK> ejabberd is not in the process list
<techjim> I just set up a ubuntu 7.04 server and I went to install joomla and I ran into the mysql problem, access denied for user, root, which even spoiled by previously working ISPconfig.
<OlliK> it just jams there, as before
<BeatsMe2> hi! how do i add user to CUPS
<DaveTarmac`> CheshireViking: Darn. Ok. It's going to be hard to fix this as I keep needing to boot back in to Windows to get any files/communicate with anyone
<ahmed_> hi,guys i have just installed ubuntu , and i was wondering how will i install my adsl usb modem driver on it ? can any one help plz
<Willbert> ahmed: what make and model is the modem?
<digital_k> ahmed_: the brand of modem would be helpful. :)
<JakReloaded_> Anyone: Trying to get my wireless card up and running - following this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29) but when running the LSPCI command i get the following output "02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Belkin Unknown device 700f (rev 20)" Any Ideas?
<OlliK> digital_k: ok it went forward automatically now, this is what it said:
<OlliK> You already have /etc/ejabberd/ejabberd.pem
<DShepherd> what command launches add/remove?
<iShock> How do I install VMware?
<CheshireViking> DaveTarmac`, good luck anyway
<OlliK> wrong paste
<OlliK> :
<jeduan> ahmed: it will be easier if you get an ethernet modem, usb modems are really hard to install on anything other than windows
<DaveTarmac`> CheshireViking: I'll try the latest MadWifi and let you know the outcome
<OlliK> Starting jabber server: ejabberdKernel pid terminated (application_controller) ({application_start_failure,kernel,{shutdown,{kernel,start,[normal,[] ] }}})
<ahmed> adsl usb star modem um1040
<BeatsMe2> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<kblog> i just cant get a ssh-tunnel for vnc :(
<ahmed> jeduan: ??
<CheshireViking> DaveTarmac`, thanks
<digital_k> OlliK: hmmm something is definitely getting crossed.
<nix> modprobe usbnet works for me on my usb router
<xbox> cual es el server en espaol????
<BeatsMe2> !useradd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useradd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blackjackel> AlexC_: That worked in a terminal window, but it dosen't seem to be working in a main menu entry...
<digital_k> OlliK: search for it in synaptic, and see if it shows as installed there, and completely remove it.
<sebrock> is it possible to mount a DVD-RW (burner) over say NFS and actually use it?
<AlexC_> blackjackel: try & ... or was it &&
<digital_k> !espanol
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<brennus390> good thing this isn't a busy channel :)
<blackjackel> AlexC_, I get the error "failed to execute the child process cd"
<OlliK> digital_k: I'm guessing that synaptic is a packange manager for ubuntu? In my case (kubuntu), I'll start Adept Manager, I'll try to remove it from there
<digital_k> yes adept...
<ahmed> hi,guys i have just installed ubuntu , and i was wondering how will i install my adsl usb modem driver on it ? can any one help plz... adsl usb star modem um1040
<Wicks> anyone know of an app that i can use my midi keyboard with?
<JakReloaded_> Anyone: Trying to get my wireless card up and running - following this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29) but when running the LSPCI command i get the following output "02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Belkin Unknown device 700f (rev 20)" Any Ideas?
<blackjackel> cd /home/blackjackel/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ III/; wine Warcraft_III.exe -opengl  <----- is what I have under Command
<jinroh> !espaol
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Erratum5_James> this is weird
<mar77i> don't see it in that list.
<ahmed> hi,guys i have just installed ubuntu , and i was wondering how will i install my adsl usb modem driver on it ? can any one help plz... adsl usb star modem um1040
<Erratum5_James> i'm on IRC, and using synaptic, yet I can't ping or use firefox
<Erratum5_James> what is that?
<hydan> ubuntu doesn't come installed with kio does it?
<blackjackel> could someoen help me get a main menu command working right?
<jinroh> is anyone using "Deluge BitTorrent"?
<djmccormick> is there a way to take two partitions from two different drives and mount them (merged) as one mount point?
<mudit> hi can anyone tell about reassigning irq numbers?
<kblog> i tried to tunnel a vnc-connection to a winXP (host) but it always fails... i dont know why
<TheOnlyEnglishRo> Please read the following topic : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449559
<hydan> i did apt-get install k3b, but found out i didn't need to. so i did apt-get remove k3b, and my guess is that kio came with k3b
<slavko> #ubuntu-es
<babbleback> if i have a 64 bit chip should i be running the x86_64 version of ubuntu?
<TheOnlyEnglishRo> yes
<babbleback> is it faster?
<Erratum5_James> babbleback, doesn't really matter all that much, IMO
<traherom> it's up to you
<traherom> not really
<traherom> and somethings like flash are hard to get working
<babbleback> no flash player and something else last time I tried
<brennus390> hmm...to get the sound card module loaded...you did a generic kernel correct?
<slavko> #ubuntu-es
<traherom> personally I'm still using 32 bit
<SlimeyPete> babbleback: I'd use 32-bit if I were you.
<Erratum5_James> i'm using 32 bit and it runs great
<jinroh> babbleback: You'd better not try it, I have x64 and use 32...
<slavko> #ubuntu-es
<jinroh> too many problems with 32
<tls_81> do any of you guys use debian?
<jinroh> slavko:  why do you repeat #ubuntu-es?
<SlimeyPete> tls_81: I did until fairly recently
<Erratum5_James> ubuntu is debian
<OlliK> digital_k: It seems to do exactly same as what it did when I tried to remove it with apt-get, it jams in the process, Adept has now been trying to remove it for 5 minutes
<tls_81> pete: why leave?
<pngwen> tls_81 I have a few debian servers
<ahmed> guys does ubuntu have the pnp function ?? plug nd play// i mean if i connected a hard ware will it detect it automatically once its plugeD ??
<SlimeyPete> tls_81: 'cos Ubuntu's essentially Debian with a nicer installer...
<blackjackel> This is behaving rather oddly... I'm trying to get warcraft 3 running from my main menu.... Running the command "wine /home/blackjackel/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ III/Warcraft_III.exe -opengl" in terminal runs it fine, but when I attempt to add it as a "command" for a main menu item, warcraft 3 runs but asks for a cd, even though there is always the cd in the drive either way.... this is driving me crazy....
<pngwen> tls_81 what do you need to know?
<Traveler8> i have ubuntu on a ibm t30
<tls_81> pete: do you use the installer all the time?
<mudit> ahmed: no i think it doesnt
<OlliK> digital_k: in apt-get it jammed while saying "shutting down jabber server, ejabberd"
<OlliK> digital_k: Although I didn't have it started
<mar77i> looked on it once more - doesn't show up
<brainiac8008> hi.  when i start up ubuntu sometimes, this comes up: "/dev/hda3 has been mounted 30 times without being checked, check forced."  What is this operation doing exactly?
<tls_81> just curious how many ubuntu users have actually used debian....
<Thomas_Grainger> hi, I am having a problem with the ubuntu 64bit CD
<Traveler8> when mozilla hangs the whole system hangs
<mudit> ahmed: i have been also having a prob with a network card
<ahmed> how to do the device refresh then..
<pngwen> tls_81 I used debian from the days of potato on
<Traveler8> must reboot
<brennus390> tls_81: ubuntu at work ... freebsd at home :)
<Traveler8> can not even kill X
<mar77i> looked *at* it... ;-)
<Erratum5_James> isn't freebsd butt ugly, though?
<SlimeyPete> tls_81: nope. I didn't specifically ditch Debian, though - it's just that I got hold of new hardware / bought new hard disks so I needed to reinstall anyway
<tls_81> ah...
<Lectus> Hello! I installed beryl and now X won't start. it hangs on the screen with NVIDIA logo. Any idea?
<Thomas_Grainger> I cannot install, and I have a 64bit Intel processor
<Traveler8> t30?
<tls_81> am using debian since the beginign of my linux expereince, i did use breazy badger for a while but still went back to debian...
<tls_81> was curious if there was many ex debian users...
<tls_81> here
<rambo3> not ex still using it
<nero678> hello
<OlliK> digital_k: Adept seems to have crashed.. it doesn't respond anymore, removing ejabberd 50%
<Traveler8> firefox hangs entire system
<nero678> which is better
<tls_81> rambo:  you also use ubuntu?
<nero678> gnome or kde
<nero678> ?
<SlimeyPete> now there's a flamewar in the making ;)
<OlliK> Does anyone know how to remove a process that is not actually started but system thinks it has been started and jams while trying to shut it down?
<SlimeyPete> nero678: try both, and decide for yourself
<tls_81> No ways slimey just curiosity....
<mar77i> thx for help, brennus. think this will do it.
<tls_81> lol
<rambo3> tls_81, ot for this channel . yes i use debian(for older machine) and ubuntu
<JinRoh> What "Music Player" do you use? I don't like XMMS :P
<tls_81> xmms rocks
<mzfckr> user amarok then
<brennus390> mar77i: you could try manually loading the modules
<mistone> I like totem
<rambo3> banshee
<cox377> I'm trying to run azureus swing which runs on java, it allows u to view your torrents via firefox. however i'm getting the msg 'Loading Java applet Failed', if i put the log in paste bin would someone mind having a look?
<brennus390> mar77i: no problem...sorry you didn't get it up and running but i think your close...have a good one
<initial-a> I cant boot my kubuntu 6.06 LTS. what should I do? the cd drive is the old one.
<tls_81> my drink tastes good..*passes the bottle round
<cox377> http://pastebin.ca/498704
<hydan> does kio come preinstalled in 7.04?
<tls_81> who likes eels?
<brennus390> they smell like rubber ducks
<SlimeyPete> jellied?
<JakReloaded_> Anyone: Trying to get my wireless card up and running - following this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29) but when running the LSPCI command i get the following output "02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Belkin Unknown device 700f (rev 20)" Any Ideas?
<tls_81> lmao@rubberducks!
<eifzon> anyone using (crossover) here?
<tls_81> this is an active channel!! not like debian
<tls_81> lol
<tls_81> see you guys...
<tls_81> peace
<brennus390> tls_81: later
<bbby[0] > hi,  i upgraded edgy to feisty, and now I can't ping|ssh other computers on the lan (not wireless). funny thing is http://{that_ip} works.
<mar77i> think compiling alsa with the fitting drivers will make it work. tried that enough already...
<brennus390> bbby[0] : are you pinging ip addresses
<bbby[0] > yes
<artabrahao> <ikonia> I think that you did not know that and know another way to install vnc
<ikonia> artabrahao: what ?
<brennus390> bbby[0] : and no go?  weird you can access an http://<ip_address> but not ping one
<ikonia> artabrahao: vncserver - Virtual network computing server software
<idkaname> In dapper, i can only set my resolution to 1280 by 768, but i should be able to use 1280 by 800, how do i fix that????
<ikonia> artabrahao: vnc4server - Virtual network computing server software
<eifzon> anyone using (crossover) here?
<ikonia> artabrahao: tons of packages
<JinRoh> how can I move a menu item from "Other" to "games"???
<bbby[0] > exactly. "host unreachable" with anything command line
<Pimp1984> sileni - are you there?
<kblog> anybody who knows ssh well here? :(
<brennus390> bbby[0] : does this work? "http://216.109.112.135/"
<JinRoh> how can I move a menu item from "Other" to "games"???
<idkaname> In dapper, I can only set my resolution to 1280 by 768, but i should be able to use 1280 by 800. Does any one know how to fix that?
<brennus390> bbby[0] : also try pinging that ip...i know it's ping-able
<bbby[0] > brennus390, yahoo 404 i see
<brennus390> bbby[0] : some ip's have echo requests turned off for security
<Fezzler> What's the grep command to look for a file across all dir and folders?  Looking for smb log file.
<ahmed> guys does kubuntu have java runtime enviroment installed ?
<artabrahao> <ikonia> I know what vnc server means, I did not understant what you want with this
<ikonia> grep -R
<bbby[0] > i don't remember setting that, but don't know where to check
<blackjackel> Ok the problem I have is different, apparently when I cd to /home/blackjackel/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ III/ then type "wine Warcraft_III.exe" the game runs fine, but when I type: "wine /home/blackjackel/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ III/Warcraft_III.exe -opengl" which SHOULD do the same thing, instead it runs the game then asks for a CD, even though the CD is always in the drive.... what should i do?
<vox754> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ikonia> artabrahao: you get the package from the package manager - and install it
<ahmed> does any one know a good java ide on linux then ??
<bbby[0] > brennus390, your ip pings ok
<hylje> blackjackel: wine is confused when you give full linux paths to it
<JinRoh> how can I move a menu item from "Other" to "games"???
<blackjackel> hybrid: How can i get around this problem?
<hylje> blackjackel: use "c:\path\to\wc3.exe" to work around it
<brennus390> bbby[0] : ok...so now does "ping yahoo.com" work?
<svu_> gpg errors on apt-get update - is it a known problem?
<hylje> blackjackel: where "c:\" is your .wine/drive_c
<blackjackel> hybrid: sorry about that, meant to talk to someone else
<bbby[0] > brennus390, champion
<idkaname> When i go to change my resolution, the highest is1 280 by 768, but It should be 1280 by 800. Does any one know how to fix that?
<blackjackel> hylje: alright, trying that
<bbby[0] > so does that of the router's ip
<brennus390> bbby[0] : ok...not sure what the problem is then...you having problems with pinging an internal computer?
<lsalminen> a
<ahmed> guys does any one know a good java ide that run on ubuntu ???
<vox754> ahmed, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6762
<blackjackel> hylje: wine C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Warcraft_III.exe
<blackjackel>  ?
<brennus390> bbby[0] : did you check "/etc/resolv.conf" to make sure you have the local nameservers listed?
<hylje> blackjackel: use quotes to wrap the path
<bbby[0] > yeah,  192.*.*.100 and 192.*.*.101  both have apache and http is fine,  but they can't ping each other
<brennus390> bbby[0] : had to look back at your original problem statement
<blackjackel> hylje: that way also asks for a CD...
<hylje> blackjackel: then i don't know. i run wc3 that way
<Fezzler> To fine log.smb is it "sudo grep -r log.smb" ?
<fargiolas> hi where could i find a ubuntu complete package list including gutsy packages?
<brussel> Do I want to install the vmware server or player in order to run w2k and freebsd under ubuntu?
<mar77i> just had another linux question
<Enverex> brennus390, Then winecfg isn't set up properly and you need to make sure it's got D: as your drive and set to CD Rom
<brennus390> bbby[0] : the *.* is the same for both servers correct?  say 192.168.1.100 and 192.168.1.101
<mar77i> concerning bash. how do you configure bash for a specified user?
<bbby[0] > yeah, was being lazy, srry
<ikonia> mar77i: .bash_profile in each users home dir
<brennus390> Enverex: huh?
<mar77i> and .bash_profile is written in .sh?
<Enverex> brennus390, What part of that didn't you get...?
<Fezzler> no grep Q takers?
<rosdeebala> help me pleas !!! Can I play msn on Ubanto ?
<brennus390> Enverex: i'm not having any problems with wine ... don't use it ...so wondering what your talking about
<rosdeebala> help me pleas !!! Can I play msn on Ubanto ?
<Enverex> brennus390, Erm, 1 sec
<Enverex> brennus390, Sorry, mixed you and blackjackel up
<Enverex> blackjackel, , Then winecfg isn't set up properly and you need to make sure it's got D: as your drive and set to CD Rom
<brennus390> mar77i: do you mean to customize bash for a particular user?
<blackjackel> Enverex, then how come it runs fine when I cd to the path first then run warcraft 3?
<brennus390> Enverex: no worries :)
<nero2150> hi every1
<Smokey> when trying to sync my system clock I get: "The configuration could not be loaded" "You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<Enverex> blackjackel, eerie
<mar77i> yeah. ikonia just gave me an answer, but what is the difference 'tween .bashrc and .bash_profile
<blackjackel> Enverex, now you know my troubles :X
<JinRoh> how can I move a menu item from "Other" to "games"???
<Enverex> blackjackel, Make a bash script and use that to run the game instead
<rosdeebala> help me pleas !!! Can I play msn on Ubanto ?
<JinRoh> ubanto?
<Fezzler> I don't understand IRC how a room can have 96 people in it but no conversation going on.
<Enverex> "play msn"?
<ikonia> mar77i: bashrc is called at init of the shell, that then calls bash_profile to set the environment
<JinRoh> :p
<brennus390> mar77i: not sure there is much difference...i do know that on some unix's .bashrc doesn't work well...so you have to use .bash_profile
<rosdeebala> help me pleas !!! Can I play msn on Ubantu ?
<blackjackel> Enverex, don't know how to create bash scripts :X
<Enverex> That sentence is just made of "Engrish" and "win" :P
<JinRoh> play reversi
<nero2150> I m getting a problem with quake 4 when playing the graphic texture are all low no matter change in option
<ikonia> brennus390: thats incorrect
<nero2150> I m getting a problem with quake 4 when playing the graphic texture are all low no matter change in option can any1 help
<JinRoh> rosdeebala:  search for aMSN or GAIM in Add/Remove aps
<nero2150> plz
<JinRoh> apps
<brennus390> ikonia: ha...see, even the n00bs get it right every now and again :)
<Enverex> blackjackel, Make a plain text file then litterally put each terminal command on a new line
<mistone> hey if I upgrade 6.06 to 7.04 I have to upgrade to 6.10 then to 7.04.... do I have to reboot twice after I upgrade to 6.10 can I continue to upgrade to 7.04 without rebooting ?
<ikonia> brennus390: pardon ? I said your statement was incorrect
<brennus390> ikonia: oops...missed the 'in' part :(
<JinRoh> rosdeebala:  was that what you wanted?
<rosdeebala> JINrOH : THANK YOU
<JinRoh> rosdeebala:  No problem, also try "Kopete" if you want
<brennus390> yeah, i'm smokin' some serious crack
<blackjackel> Enverex, then how do I run the script?
<Enverex> blackjackel, Double click :P
<brennus390> ikonia: i do know that freebsd doesn't initialize the .bashrc correctly so i have to put all my customizations in the .bash_profile
<JinRoh> how can I modify a menu item?
<JinRoh> change categories etc
<dappis> mistone: it is recommended to reboot after you install a newer kernel
<ikonia> brennus390: thats nothing to do with freebsd thats how the port was put together
<piedoggie> was pyro for dapper built single or multithreaded?
<dappis> and if it isn't necessary, it won't hurt either
<blackjackel> Enverex, that works in GUI, how do i run it in terminal? ./scriptname?
<brennus390> ikonia: ah ...
<FabienD_> hi all
<Enverex> blackjackel, sh scriptname
<mistone> dappis: but do I have to? I would rather not I am doing this on a server
<FabienD_> some is using second-life here ?
<Enverex> blackjackel, Although ./scriptname works if you've set it as executable
<nero2150> I m getting a problem with quake 4 when playing the graphic texture are all low no matter change in option can any1 help plz
<idjmccormck> i have removed my old optical drive and put in a new. how can i install this drive?
<slackgen> If I want to install ubuntu studio but I have no dvd burner will installing feisty and installing all of the studio packages with apt work?
<brennus390> ikonia: this explains it ... "http://joshstaiger.org/archives/2005/07/bash_profile_vs.html" ... i's smokin' so much crack ... thanks for the heads up
<guycook> well, today I won't have a mic working, (not alone per the search of the forums) another quest for the new install that I'll have to figure out.  thanks everyone for suggestions.
<MortarMan> will be there ubuntu install package for gtkradiant?if yes , when ? (im noob-.-)
<dappis> I don't know any other way to switch to a newer kernel, maybe it's possible to change kernel on-the-fly but it's just easier to reboot
<slackgen> MortarMan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188250
<blackjackel> Enverex, ok... running it via doubleclicking works, running it via sh /home/blackjackel/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ III/Run\ Warcraft works... but when I add that to "command" in a main menu entry, I see the splash screen for the game, then it crashes
<blackjackel> Enverex, nevermind, I had it set to application in terminal, when I set it back to normal it ran just fine
<JinRoh> How can I edit a Menu item?
<nero2150> I m getting a problem with quake 4 when playing the graphic texture are all low no matter change in option can any1 help plz
<inacio_> I recive a msg say my sound card arent occuped, but i dont using..
<lungan> Hello, having some trouble my ntfs disk only mounts in read only, so i cant change anything in it? any solution?
<slackgen> JinRoh: alacarte
<blackjackel> Enverex, thanks a lot, another problem solved :)
<slavko> #fedora-es
<JinRoh> slackgen:  non-repository?
<brennus390> bbby[0] : did you get it working yet?
<slavko> #fedora-es
<slavko> #fedora-es
<qos> hey guys ... when i am coping files via smbfs i get only 4,5 MB/s ... it there a possibility to increase that?
<slackgen> JinRoh: I believe its in universe. "sudo apt-get install alacarte"
<carl> What's the best way to upgrade 6.06 to 7.04?
<mar77i> just a detail, but gnome-terminal doesn't seem to process .bash_profile?
<carl> Online or CD... or??
<bbrazil> mar77i: could be right, it isn't exactly a login shell
<kiv> hi, I have installed ubuntu on  a 40gb drive, and i have an 80gb drive also, I have formatted this to ext3 but its no longer in "my computer" any help ?
<lungan> Hello, having some trouble my ntfs disk only mounts in read only, so i cant change anything in it? any solution?
<bbrazil> mar77i: try .bashrc
<Pelo> kiv, you'll probably need to edit fstab
<bbrazil> qos: that's about right. SMB is a stop-start protocol, so not very efficent
<bbrazil> qos: try rsync or ftp for more speed
<kiv> thanks pelo .. here is my fstab atm
<kiv> Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40037760000 bytes
<kiv> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4867 cylinders
<kiv> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<kiv>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kiv> /dev/hda1   *           1        4662    37447483+  83  Linux
<kiv> /dev/hda2            4663        4867     1646662+   5  Extended
<kiv> /dev/hda5            4663        4867     1646631   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<kiv> Disk /dev/hdb: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes
<bbrazil> !paste | kiv
<ubotu> kiv: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Enverex> kiv, Don't spam the channel...
<kiv> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders
<dappis> carl: I think upgrading with an alternate CD might be safe
<kiv> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<kiv>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kiv> /dev/hdb1               1        9964    80035798+  83  Linux
<mar77i> u said "login shell" - like what?
<kiv> sorry
<brennus390> wow
<kiv> im new to irc
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g > bbrazil  chck pm for instructtions
<carl> dappis: "alternate cd"?
<bbrazil> mar77i: I'd suggest 'man bash', the INVOCATION section
<Pelo> kiv,  which one is the 80 gig drive ?
<HostilePenguin> b
<bbrazil> Pelo: you got the wrong guy
<emes> if I have an IDE drive and SATA drive, which will grub use as hd0?
<dappis> ubuntu has an alternate-cd, which can be used to install ubuntu in text-mode
<Vande> Wat.. i not speak ingles!
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g > lungan  chck pm for instructtions
<qos> bbrazil, if i am using a orginal windows client (eg. xp) it about full speed... itsn't there a way to get the full throughput?
<kiv> pelo, the 80gb is the one i cannot find
<dappis> that way you can install normal desktop-installation, server installation, commandline or upgrade existing version
<kiv> it was ntfs .. but i had permission problems with it
<rollerskatejamms> sup guys
<Pelo> !pr | Vande
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kiv> so i formatted to ext3
<Pelo> !pt ! Vande
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt ! vande - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lungan> Pelo , thank you
<Pelo> !pt | Vande
<ubotu> Vande: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Vande> I use Biglinux, no ubuntu; more laike ubuntu!
<Frogzoo> emes: check the groot definition in /boot/grub/menu.lst & /boot/grub/device.map
<Pelo> kiv  hold on I'm checkign it
<kiv> thanks pelo
<bbrazil> qos: ah, that might be the newer version of the protocl, that's smarter. There's a few arcane settings in smb.conf you can play with to do with tc settings and nagle's algorithm
<kiv> pelo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21722/
<bbrazil> qos: *tcp
<emes> Frogzoo: I'm on the install cd
<kiv> if thats any easier
<Vande> Alguem fala portugues por a
<dru> can someone tell me why watching flash movies on youtube .. etc, crashes my firefox in ubuntu only
<dru> my friend is having the same problem
<qos> bbrazil, do u mean the smb.conf on the server?
<bbrazil> qos: server and client
<pepie34> can't package ATi driver
<pepie34> using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-99489608eb537a1a0346cdd3ad34209d7887714a
<Vande> client
<Frogzoo> emes: I believe it will the bios will pick up the ide as the first device, if there's an os, that will boot, otherwise, it will  move on to the sata
<pepie34> it gaves me
<Pelo> kiv, meet me in pm
<pepie34> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21721/
<kiv> ok
<pepie34> any idea?
<Vande> no is biglinux
<bbrazil> qos: but there's a lot of variables involved, and you're not gaurenteed to get any major gains
<HostilePenguin> what does logs say about flash and firefox?
<qos> bbrazil, thanks any regards?
<geles> holA
<Vande> able!
<fargiolas> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<idkaname> HOW do i stop xserver from automatically starting?
<fargiolas> !autosync
<Vande> Hable geles!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autosync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bbrazil> fargiolas: what's your question?
<brennus390> ah ubotu is a bot ... makes sense
<HostilePenguin> i pretty sure there are boot order options to boot sata or ide drive first
<HostilePenguin> what ever boots first is where mbr is
<fargiolas> bbrazil: i was looking for a link or something else do understand how does the autosync works
<fargiolas> *work
<bbrazil> fargiolas: what's autosync?
<Vande>  sorry, I not speak ingles!!! Bye bye!
<dappis> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/ "The alternate install CD allows you to perform certain specialist installations of Ubuntu. It provides for the following situations: -upgrading from older installations without network access"
<bbrazil> fargiolas: ah, palm sync software
<idkaname> How do you stop xserver from automatically starting?
<cinismortyr> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<idkaname> anyone
<fargiolas> bbrazil: no i think it's an automated procedure to import debian packages in ubuntu repos
<bbrazil> fargiolas: you'll want to look into launchpad then
<gil> hello
<richao2> hey, what's up. has anyone here had problems with oobase?
<Pelo> richao2, ask in #openoffice.org
<nox-Hand> How would I check what CPU I have?
<bbrazil> nox-Hand: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<asdf> nox-Hand: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<richao2> i would, but there's no one there
<Pelo> nox-Hand,  cpuinfo I think
<Frogzoo> richao2: I had problems in edgy, went away with feisty upgrade
<newan> hello
<newan> give it a german support irc?
<nox-Hand> thanks bbrazil asdf Pelo
<jughead> Is there a way to setup remote desktop through CLI?  I have ubuntu 6.10 running as a server (no keyboard, mouse, or monitor) and I'd like to access it from my Kubuntu 7.04 laptop
<gil> I need help setting up an external monitor here in feisty.
<Pana-AwaY> scusate
<Pana-AwaY> uzz
<Pelo> gil, if no one currently here can help try lookin the forum
<dappis> newan: /join #ubuntu-de
<gil> By default i can only get my laptop to clone my LCD
<brennus390> idkaname: stop gdm or change the runlevel
<gil> i want the desktop to extend from one monitor to the next
<richao2> i have problems with forms . . . can anyone relate
<HostilePenguin> sunday is terrible
<albert> hi, i got a working dualboot with gfx-grub. no i want to install ubuntu-studio too. Will that delete the Grub ?
<jughead> gil, what GPU do you have?
<idkaname> <brennus390> Sorry, Im new, what's a runlevel and how do i change it
<Pelo> albert,  it should make a new one
<bbrazil> albert: ask in #ubuntustudio, I'd guess it'll all work out though
<albert> Pelo, will it recognize the ubuntu-server and windows install?
<albert> ah, thx
<gil> jughead:i just have a standard i915 on board card
<brennus390> idkaname: one sec
<gil> i tried the xinerama instructions on the forum
<gil> but i cant get it to work
<gil> anyone?
<brennus390> idkaname: uncheck the graphical login manager under 'system -> administration -> services settings' ... i'll for a command line useage
<gil> all this xorg editing is driving me up the wall. there must be a simpler way to get easy implementaition of dual screen extended desktop
<JinRoh> What is Beryl's skydrome?
<JinRoh> >.<
<Frogzoo> is there any way to get seahorse to remember passwords, or a decent app that integrates with seahorse to do it?
<idkaname> <brennus390> would i then be able to start it by "/etc/init.d/x11-common start"?
<killown> I dont get remove debconf program debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<kemik> hi! i need to see the upgrade path from 5.10 to latest ubuntu...
<kemik> ~upgrade
<gil> so no one here has experience with dual monitors and xinerama?
<killown> hi
<killown> help me
<killown> please
<cox377> does anyone here use the azureus swing plugin?
<killown> debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<killown> I dont get install nothing
<rosdeebala> I con not see data on hard disk
<rosdeebala> I con not see data on hard disk
<rosdeebala> I con not see data on hard disk
<rosdeebala> I con not see data on hard disk
<jrib> rosdeebala: one time is enough please
<FruitieX> Hello everyone
<idkaname> ?
<FruitieX> what should i do to install GtkRadiant onto my Ubuntu Feisty 64-bit system?
<dru> I NEED AN ANSWER .. why my firefox freezes from watching flash videos
<brennus390> idkaname: probably use 'startx' or '/etc/init.d/gdm start' ... not sure...ubuntu does things differently...you probably want to find out which config files are need before using the graphic tools
<killown> debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<killown> help me
<Frogzoo> dru: please refrain from using caps
<FruitieX> I have tried downloading to source from SVN, but when doing scons SETUP=0 it stops with this message: scons: building terminated because of errors.
<FruitieX> ups, not "to source"
<fuoco> hi. i got a problem. somehow when i removed old kernel packages i was left with a system that has no kernel at all - only to find that i couldn't boot anymore. i used a cd to chroot into the system and used dpkg to install a kernel package that worked before. and still i can't boot
<fuoco> any ideas?
<FruitieX> tried aptitude for that?
<FruitieX> but i guess its the same :)
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, I need some help with installing samba (I was attempting to reinstall it because of an issue and appear to have broken it further) :(
<Captain_Haddock> Installing it gives me the error: invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<Captain_Haddock> and
<Captain_Haddock> dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):
<Captain_Haddock>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Captain_Haddock> I have _purged_ it completely and smbfs as well.. to no avail
<arkanabar> this is doubtless trivial, but I'd like to change the font color for desktop icons in gnome.
<Captain_Haddock> I have also tried deleting all the samba links from rc*.d
<radix64> hi anyone knows how to install the i2c drivers for ubuntu in a intel centrino core2duo ?
<ffm>  Is there anyway to capture a digital vidoe that is playing in WMP on the web? THere is no way for me to download it directly from the site.
<rollerskatejamms> Will using compression with rsync save time or increase it?
<PriceChild> ffm, I think something like mencoder/mplayer could do that...
<PriceChild> rollerskatejamms, increase time, decrease bandwidth
<rollerskatejamms> PriceChild, Its a local transfer to an external hd
<ffm> PriceChild, It uses an activex control to disply it.
<PriceChild> ffm, have you got the location of the stream?
<dru> frogzoo: i tryed without and nobody listened .. now that i did u listened? see how that worked
<ffm> PriceChild, the url of the page it is embeedded on, yes
<PriceChild> ffm, well then you might want to try reading its source to track down the originating media.
<ffm> PriceChild, http://www.pe.com/video/index.html?nvid=145357&shu=1
<Captain_Haddock> Actually, I have the same problem as this chap: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2245430&postcount=7
<PriceChild> ffm, I haven't got the time to myself. I'm afraid you'll just have to read the source to hunt it down if you really want to.
<ffm> thanks, PriceChild
<capt_logic> I'm having a problem with my monitor resolution, I've tried a few things I found on google, but no luck.  Is this the right place for more help?
<AgentFresh> Greetings...I'm a total unbuntu newbie and I'm trying to try kubuntu on an old Gateway Solo 9100 laptop. Having trouble getting a Dapper Drake Desktop Disk to boot from the CDROM even though I told the Bios to boot from the CDROM.
<pepie34> does someoen reach to package the last ATI driver on feisty?
<dru> frogzoo: exactly, noone listens
<FruitieX> capt_logic: what resolutions do you have in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<kiv> hi, i need help in changing the owner of a drive
<mar77i> AgentFresh: have u burned it as boot CD?
<kiv> its currently set to "root" and i cannot write to it
<CptHowdy> is ubunto a good server??
<AgentFresh> Mar77i: I followed the instructions on the kubuntu sight for burning it from an ISO.
<kazol> I need help partitioning a HD for a server.
<pepie34> kiv is the group owner cdrom?
<CptHowdy> *ubuntu
<capt_logic> FruitleX, I added a line for the new resolution, check it now
<ffm> CptHowdy, I would reccomend Debian or FreeBSD .
<kazol> I have 2x10GB HDs that I want to install Ubuntu onto for a webserver.
<AgentFresh> Mar77: It's the version that can be run "LIVE" or installed.
<ffm> kazol, Then read the docs!
<ffm> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<mar77i> AgentFresh: have u the possibility to try if the cd is ok - on another pc?
<kazol> I also am plannign on setting up software RAID-1, what size should I partition?
<AgentFresh> mar77
<AgentFresh> :I haven't, actually.
<mar77i> [got] ... excuse my funny dialect
<ffm> kazol, partition for what?
<rjg_> hello
<kazol> ffm: I read the docs, but I was confused how much space to partition / and /home
<AgentFresh> Which is stupid.
<kiv> pepie34 the owner & group is "root"
<AgentFresh> :)
<rjg_> does anyone have a compy of Calabri I could have?
<elpargo> hi is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ down or it's a local DNS problem here?
<kazol> ffm: I need as much HD space as possible for webpages in apache.
<ffm> kazol, just let it autopartition for you.
<AgentFresh> Mar77: The Browswer opened up from ME.
<leo2007> Does anyone notice that flash play consumes a lot of cpu?
<kazol> ffm: But I need to configure RAID.
<CptHowdy> right now im using win svr '03 . . . it serves i'net for network. . . and a seen on the site that ubuntu has a server dist
<elpargo> leo2007, it does
<AgentFresh> Mar77: So, I assumed the disk was OK.
<CheshireViking> elpargo, just checked, its down for me as well
<ffm> kazol, apache pages reside in /var/www/
<shapk> after some time ubuntu 7.04 freeze in my laptop asus. does anyone know why?
<mikkael> i need help to get twinview enabled by default when i start my computer. nvidia-settings creates a xorg.conf that doesnt start x, but i can enable twinview "on the fly", need to push "apply what's possible" though ..
<elpargo> CheshireViking, ahh that sucks :(
<AgentFresh> Mar77: I'll go give it a shot.
<kazol> ffm: So is /var/www /? what is /home for then?
<mar77i> ok. no prob. what laptop are you trying with?
<leo2007> elpargo: any workaround?
<AgentFresh> mar77: A Gateway Solo 9100.
<shapk> Laptop Asus A9RP
<capt_logic> fruitex- I added this line DisplaySize 338 203 # 1280x768 96dpi
<elpargo> leo2007, make a real flash implementation over linux
<ffm> ffm, /home is your home directory, where "users" store their data. Webservers do NOT, for the most part, store their data there, unless you do shared hosting. How
<AgentFresh> mar77: It's running ME and is missing some appliacations, so I wanted to reformat, but I don't have an ME disk (and I've been wanting to run ubuntu on someting for sometime)
<ffm> kazol,  /home is your home directory, where "users" store their data. Webservers do NOT, for the most part, store their data there, unless you do shared hosting. How
<inacio> my sound card are busy or not instaled anobody ca help me?
<kazol> ffm: Thanks. I'll maximize / then.
<kiv> I need help changing the owner of a drive. its a secondary hdd and it currently has an owner and group of "root"; i cannot write to the drive
<kiv> its formatted in ext3
<ffm> kazol, glad to be oh help.
<kiv> and is mounted
<clever> im having trouble setting the resolution on my laptop 'xrandr -s' doesnt have an effect
<RivaeAerya_> Hey. I am wondering about a TV episode of some show, but i can't find on google if i describe what I remember. I remember they were in a school and they had to get to an eye doctor, the eye doctor hypnotized them. Also, there was a magic glasses and if you put them on you get strange hints from texts, like they morph into other text. The text was on a chocolate
<RivaeAerya_> Does anybody know what I am describing?
<RivaeAerya_> It actually gave me fear of the eye doctor long ago :P
<ffm> kiv, you can gksudo nautilus /path/to/drive
<anuragmishra> how to increase resolution?
<stefg> !offtopic | RivaeAerya_
<ffm> RivaeAerya_, that is not on topic. see below.
<ubotu> RivaeAerya_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Smith-ub> edit the xorg.conf file
<anuragmishra> I hav put 1280x1024 in x.conf file still not able to set higher resolution
<Smith-ub> simply add the ressolution you want
<RivaeAerya_> oops
<anuragmishra> i did Smith-ub
<RivaeAerya_> i thought this was the offtopic channel
<Smith-ub> then restart x
<anuragmishra> done
<anuragmishra> restarted ubuntu as well
<ale152> ouh
<X-vind> I don't seem to able to run VCD's in ubuntu. Does anyone have any ideas here
<Anathema> hey, does anyone know how i can fix that german keyboard issue
<RivaeAerya_> stefg, ffm: sorry, thought this was the offtopic channel
<ale152> how many pepole!
<Smith-ub> if you done it correct you should be able to select it then
<Anathema> some keys dont work. liek at and so one
<capt_logic> anuragmishra - I'm having the same problem, added a line to xorg.conf, but resolution is still not available
<Smith-ub> if not, you did not to it correctly
<Elmyra> raaah.
<X-vind> VCD's are not getting mounted. The data CD's and DVD's are though.
<anuragmishra> no the resolution simply doesn't appear in menu list
<clever> i have the resolution available in xrandr -q but switching has no effect
<Smith-ub> its not A line its multiple once
<anuragmishra> capt_logic : using G965?
<anuragmishra> smith-ub: wrote in all color depth sectiions
<capt_logic> anuragmishra - g965?
<Smith-ub> oh ok
<anuragmishra> capt_logic: onboard graphics this side :)
<Anathema> hey, does anyone know how i can fix that german keyboard issue
<Smith-ub> your using a nvidia-card ?
<Anathema> some keys dont work. liek at and so one
<anuragmishra> no im not Smith-ub
<anuragmishra> Intel onboard one
<capt_logic> I'm using geforce 5700 with nvidia restricted drivers
<Smith-ub> ah ok, well that should work just fint
<FabienD_> someone use second life ?
<anuragmishra> smith-ub: well then ?
<chrisjs169|afk> on the Kubuntu Alternate CD, what's the difference between the regular and OEM mode? (can't remember exact name)
<Smith-ub> i really dont know
<FabienD_> someone run second life in (k)ubuntu ? I can't have the browser opened from within sl :(
<anuragmishra> ok lemme google for that again
<anuragmishra> smith-yb: thanks for help
<benoitc> morning'
<buckeroo> tainchalet.dynserv.org
<Anathema> hey, does anyone know how i can fix that german keyboard issue
<Anathema> some keys dont work. liek at and so one
<Smith-ub> no problem, sorry i couldnt be of more assistent
<rockstar_> Anyone know how I can get the id of a hard drive to install grub to in the form of  (hd0) or the like?  I'm trying to install Ubuntu to a USB Hard Drive that I can take to work, and I need to install grub to it.
<rockstar_> If I leave it at (hd0), it'll install to my already existing ubuntu install on my internal harddrive.
<rambo3> !usb-install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockstar_> rambo3, Yea, I've scoured the net.  I just need to get the id for the drive.
<X-vind> I don't seem to able to run VCD's in ubuntu. Does anyone have any ideas here
<reverseblade> X-vind, try installing VLC
<Don> install the codecs
<stefg> rockstar_: you can run 'grub' from a terminal : find (boot/grub/menu.lst will output a list of drives on wgich exists a menu.lst
<reverseblade> VLC should do it wiithout the codecs
<X-vind> VCD's don't mount but other data CD's do
<rambo3> rockstar_, i am guessing (hd1)
<KennyTheGeek> cd #e
<KennyTheGeek> woops xDDD
<reverseblade> X-vind, non standard burner
<Jack3> hey, i rebooted and now my wireless card is gone
<X-vind> I have got all the codecs through automatix
<Jack3> but my ethernet is still there
<stefg> *find /boot/grub/menu.lst , that is , rockstar_
<Jack3> anyone know what?
<X-vind> reverseblade, not a non standard burner, A Lite-on DVD Burner
<Don> try with automatix only you must have  internet
<ahmed> guys help plz. i have just installed kde on ubuntu , when i open the start menu some of the application icons doesnt show up....
<reverseblade> X-vind, then it does not burn in standard way
<stefg> ahmed: #kubuntu would know that
<Jack3> anyone know?
<reverseblade> ahmed, #kubuntu ?
<rockstar_> stefg, I'm installing ubuntu, so technically, there is no existing /boot/grub/menu.lst yet on this drive.  I need to know the id for the live install to target the grub installation.
<WaxyFresh> my bios dosent support booting from a cd,is there any other way to install ubuntu by useing the cd?the computer has win95/98? on it and no internet accsess
<edistar> hey
<X-vind> Reverseblade, I don't seem to have any problems with burning CD/DVD's
<Don> syslinux
<edistar> can someone help me set up a xfce environment on ttyl9 and run a gnome on ttyl7 at the same time?
<siloko> in case anyone was on earlier with my cron problem - i fixed it!!
<reverseblade> X-vind, then why can't you mount the CD ?
<Don> try with syslinux
<stefg> rockstar_: find <tab> <tab> gives a list
<stefg> rockstar_: on the grub prompt
<siloko> i had an exclude from file in my rsync command - which I had only put a relative path to in my shell script
<X-vind> I can mount data CD's and DVD's but not VCD's
<stefg> !grub | rockstar_
<ubotu> rockstar_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xaith2Ri> @rockstar: usb drives are typically scsi, so it will probably be a sd* drive. check what you already have in /dev, start the usb drive, and look for what's new.
<siloko> so anyone else running cron jobs to process rsync commands - be careful of your paths!!
<cypher1> is there any way to make the sound from firefox to go to a USB headphone ?
<killown> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<killown>     what I do to fix it?
<rockstar_> stefg, Ah, there's grub PROMPT.
<reverseblade> X-vind, and tose Data cd's and VCD's burned with the same burner ?
<stefg> rockstar_: grub is indeed a micro OS
<reverseblade> X-vind, technically a VCD is a data cd , so what you are saying is conflicting
<X-vind> Reverseblade: Nope those are the ones from different sources. viz mag's etc
<edistar> noone has an idea?
<gluttony> jrib: hey, still know how to help me?
<reverseblade> X-vind, all I can say, a VCD is a data CD, it is indifferent
<killown> invoke-rc.d: initscript amavis, action "start" failed.
<killown> help me
<stefg> edistar: i don't know but I'd look at xnest
<FruitieX> edistar: I haven't managed to do that without creating an additional account to log in to the other session with
<balader> what?
<cypher1> killown, you can look at rc logs to understand more
<X-vind> Reverseblade: I too agree but this problem seems unique
<killown> ok
<rollerskatejamms> God I love rsync.
<cypher1> killown, syslog and messages also for any deamon messages
<X-vind> Reverseblade: VCD's are not automounted and trying to mount it manually gives a message "No medium found"
<AnXa> huh?
<WaxyFresh> if my computer wont boot frommy cdrom drive,is a ubuntu install cd pointless?
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<stefg> WaxyFresh: got a floppy? Try sbm !
<reverseblade> X-vind, I dunno, but I don't want to believe this is a special treatment for VCD's and not data cds
<stefg> WaxyFresh: but keep in mind you'll need 256 MB for the Live CD to run. Computers with such an old CD-rom tend to not have enough RAM
<WaxyFresh> !sbm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sbm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> WaxyFresh: sbm... smart boot manager
<stefg> look at ubotu's message
<X-vind> reverseblade: I on your suggestion I checked out my VCD on my Dell Laptop with ubuntu
<WaxyFresh> stefg: thanks ill check it out
<blackjackel> How can I tell which video driver I have installed? I
<X-vind> reverseblade: There the VCD is detected. I guess your theory about a non standard DVD drive is right
<Buggz> Is there an equivalent of Task Manager in Ubuntu? There is a program that won't respond.
<blackjackel> I am looking in the DEVICE manager but I can't see where it says what driver I have installed...
<magic_ninja> open a terminal and type sudo xkill then click on the window
<magic_ninja> Buggz:
<hydan> how do you the available free space on your system?
<hydan> how do you see*** the available free space on your system? ****
<stefg> hydan: df -h && free -m
<hydan> thanks
<X-vind> Reverseblade: I am still not clear about the non standard part. Can you please elaborate
<Buggz> thanks, magic_ninja
<magic_ninja> Buggz: np
<hydan> is there a way to repartition the drives so that i can grab more space for ubuntu to use?
<pppoe_dude> any way to connect two computers via ethernet with a straight-through cable (as opposed to a crossover one) directly?
<Ian_> hello
<hydan> pppoe_dude, your question so kicks mine's
<ardya> pppoe_dude: no, thats the purpose of the crossover
<hydan> :P
<Mallan> hi, i'm having problems getting my sound to work on my laptop, the chipset is an intel 82801G ICH7, i tried doing what this link says but i get the same error as them, http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1488
<balader> hello!!
<Ian_> sorry to bother you, but i was trying to install ubuntu (i have installed a few OS's before, but never have i seen one so odd (in the live disk, KISS). My main problem is how do i ensure that ubuntu does not overwrite the MBR - i wouldnt find an option anywhere...?
<balader> there is any f for msn?
<rambo3> Mallan, try : sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudmo modprobe  snd-hda-intel  model=3stack
<ardya> Ian_: use the alternate iso
<wimdows> hi guys - what modifications do I need to make to my smb.conf file to be able to have write access from a Windows XP client
<wimdows> ?
* ili needs help w/ installing linux
<flodine> can someone tell me why the desktop effect dont work in ubuntu
<ili> i've used windows for 4ever
<ili> and i am thinking of switching to ubuntu
<Jack3> is there a key shortcut to open a console?
<Xaith2Ri> ubuntu never overwrites the MBR, if you have windows installed it automatically adds a boot option for your alternative operating system to the boot loader.
<ardya> Xaith2Ri: of course it does.
<Frogzoo> Jack3: define one in - sys -> prefs -> shortcuts
<ardya> overwrites the mbr, and adds windows to grub.
<DaveG|> hey can anyone help me trying to get perl working with a ubuntu lamp install?
<blackjackel> Anyone know how I can find out what video driver I have installed? What version etc?
<pppoe_dude> hydan, what kinds of partitions do you have?
<Frogzoo> DaveG|: sudo apt-get install perl
<Ian_> so i will automatically keep my windows boot loader in the MBR will I?
<ardya> Ian_: use the alternate iso
<DaveG|> Frogzoo already installed
<BobbyBi> hi, how do i switch from xubuntu to gnome with having to reinstall with cd?
<Frogzoo> DaveG|: and the apache perl  module?
<hydan> pppoe_dude, /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2
<Ian_> ardya: so, without an alternative ISO, there is no way to not overwrite the MBR?
<DaveG|> Frogzoo i believe so
<Enverex> BobbyBi, aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !traffic
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<DaveG|> Frogzoo but the main problem is that i wanna get it so it runs perl scripts anywhere
<DaveG|> so it may be already working
<BobbyBi> thats it, i dont have to uninstall xfce
<pppoe_dude> hydan, and both are ext3?
<ianubuntu> ardya: so, without an alternative ISO, there is no way to not overwrite the MBR?
<hydan> hda1 is ntfs
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<hydan> pppoe_dude, hda1 is ntfs
<bbrazil> ianubuntu: you could take a copy of the MBR and put it back after the install
<pppoe_dude> hydan, ah ok, well, not much you can do about the ntfs partitions, but you can try resizing and moving partitions using gparted
<hydan> pppoe_dude, will do.
<hydan> pppoe_dude, thank you.
<FruitieX> what should i do to install GtkRadiant onto my Ubuntu Feisty 64-bit system?  I have tried downloading the source from SVN, but when doing scons SETUP=0 it stops with this message: scons: building terminated because of errors.
<ianubuntu> bbrazil: i would much rather leave it alone in the first place. i haven't met another OS which wont let me do that, ubuntu used to let me do that even!
<ianubuntu> why drop the support?
<pppoe_dude> hydan, can't remember if it does ntfs, but in any case you will need to use livecd
<ardya> hence the alternate ISO
<BobbyBi> to install gnome and remove "xubuntu" i just write in ---->   aptitude install ubuntu-desktop  ?
<ianubuntu> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download - where do i get this alternative ISO then
<qwertzpoiu> when making a lvm ..  do I need to have partitions on the logical device like /dev/hde1  .. or can I delete all partitions on /dev/hde and use it?
<ianubuntu> ah - at the bottom
<pppoe_dude> bobby123, that will only install ubuntu-desktop and it's packages, but won't remove xubuntu
<ardya> qwertzpoiu: make partitions
<pppoe_dude> BobbyBi, *
<Don> what the firts vertion of ubuntu, i need for a old pc
<ardya> tag them as lvm
<BobbyBi> how do i remove
<ianubuntu> ardta: so this alternative iso will allow me to leave the MBR intact will it? which isn't possible using the live disk?
<ardya> read the lvm howto
<qwertzpoiu> ok ..  yes with cfdisk
<ianubuntu> ardya: so this alternative iso will allow me to leave the MBR intact will it? which isn't possible using the live disk?
<dappis> alt-f2 opens the run program dialog
<BobbyBi> the x desktopp
<qwertzpoiu> yes I'm using a howto.. but it gave me some problems
<pppoe_dude> bobby123, you will need to manually remove any dependencies installed by xubuntu-desktop that are not needed anymore
<BobbyBi> how do i remove the x desktop
<AlexC_> there they are all!
<pppoe_dude> BobbyBi, *
<dappis> apparently the lost ones came back
<pppoe_dude> darn tab
<BobbyBi> :D
<ahmed> guys i have just installed beryl ,, but wheni try running it ,, it shows in the task bar but then closes,, plzz helpp
<ardya> ian: no idea about the live disk, the alternate wont overwrite mbr however. but you'll need the cd to boot linux until you add linux to ntldr
<stefg> !effects | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<squidly> how do I recover/reset my user account in ubuntu?
<BobbyBi> apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop
<BobbyBi> ??
<mzanfardino> I've recently installed Feisty and I can't seem to playback a DVD.  I've tried VLC, Xine, Mplayer and Kaffeine but they all fail to play back.  Any suggestions?
<dappis> also aptitude purge package
<ianubuntu> ardya: question stands. my connection dropped (again :|)
<ardya> ianubuntu: no idea about the live disk, the alternate wont overwrite mbr however. but you'll need the cd to boot linux until you add linux to ntldr
<pngwen> ok, so now I have gotten vmware to uninstall and reinstall, but now it is not extracting and installing its /etc/init.d scripts
<BobbyBi> package as in package
<stefg> squidly: recover /or/ reset ?
<dappis> mzanfardino: install w32codecs, libdvdread and libdvdcss
<homanj> BobbyBi: what does the purge flag do?
<pngwen> is there, perhaps, an "aptitude install --work-correctly" flag?
<ianubuntu> ardya: thanks
<pppoe_dude> BobbyBi,  xubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, which means it is a pseudo package that depends on al the packages required to run an xfce desktop
<ianubuntu> have a nice day people!
<EdBoy> oh dear god
<wimdows> ok - any easy way to have anonymous win XP clients write to a Samba share?
<AlexC_> pngwen: as a matter of fact, there is
<squidly> reset
<EdBoy> 1000 people came back
<AlexC_> pngwen: except it is  sudo apt-get install brains
<stefg> pngwen: apt-get do-what-I'm-thinking is in alpha still, takes another 2 years of development time
<squidly> stefg: reset. I dont have anytoher account on that box (and I have not used it for a while)
<pngwen> lol
<bbrazil> wimdows: guest=yes, writable=yes
<Don> some one know a ubuntu christian edition
<pngwen> ok, what would cause a package to not install one of its files, yet still declare success?
<Don> i have a problem with my gdesklet
<stefg> squidly: just add a new user, delete the old one
<pngwen> I've never had a package give me this much trouble and I've been on debian based systems for years.
<bbrazil> pngwen: an, conf files are special
<BobbyBi> !ce-ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ce-ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dappis> Don: it's basically Ubuntu with added packages
<BobbyBi> !ubuntu-ce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Don> sorry
<bbrazil> pngwen: either purge it an reinstall, or there's a dpkg option re. missing conf files
<squidly> stefg: I cant get in to the box at all
<Don> Sorry
<travisb> how can I install php-pecl-fileinfo
<wimdows> bbrazil - thanks, could it be "guest ok" same as for printers?
<BobbyBi> www.distrowatch.?
<stefg> squidly: so you have forgotten the password and cant log in?
<squidly> yes
<BobbyBi> don ^^
<dappis> Ubuntu CE comes with bible-reading software and other stuff, directed for christians
<bbrazil> wimdows: my recollection of samba is that there should be an = in there, but it has been a few years
<squidly> the only account on the box I lost the password to
<Frogzoo> mzanfardino: you've install w32codecs & libdvdcss2 ?
<wimdows> bbrazil - yes, was talking about just the key, so the full line may then be "guest ok = yes"
<claudio> hi guys  did anyone have  winex  allready compiled ???
<mzanfardino> dappis: I'm trying to install the listed packages, but I'm getting an error from apt-get: Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Frogzoo> claudio: use wine
<wimdows> bbrazil - thanks mate, I'll give it a try
<stefg> squidly: boot in recovery mode, you'll be root. run 'passwd <username>' to give a new password
<dappis> mzanfardino: you must enable/add medibuntu repositories
<pngwen> I think whoever it is that maintains the vmware packages need to apt-get install brains.  This package isn't done well!
<squidly> stefg: ok thanks
<dappis> a quick "google" with keywords "ubuntu medibuntu repo feisty" could do the trick :)
<mzanfardino> dappis: I have uncommented all repositories from sourcse.list.  How do I add medibuntu?
<pngwen> of course that's in the multiverse, so it's not really ubuntu that's doing it.
<bbrazil> pngwen: have you tried my suggestions?
<dappis> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<claudio> i have  wine allready  but   y  read  on some place that wineX suport all activeX  from  Windows
<pngwen> bbrazil: doing that now.
<mzanfardino> dappis: nm. found site
<claudio> i try crossover  but  runs soo bad
<dappis> ok good
<pngwen> btw, that didn't really purge the config files
<stefg> claudio: wineX is deprecated and turned into cedega
<pngwen> one still remains
<mjr> claudio, incorrect, though some things that wine yet doesn't yes
<bbrazil> pngwen: hmm, is it part of the package or created by the postinstall?
<wimdows> bbrazil - I did make the changes, and restarted samba, but no luck - any other suggestions?
<bbrazil> wimdows: security=shared
<pngwen> bbrazil: it's created during the package setup script.
<wimdows> bbrazil - cheers will add that ;-)
<claudio> so  i read in cedega that i dan dounload the source CVS and compiled to run it  for  free
<claudio> did you  knoe  how to do  that ?
<bbrazil> wimdows: if that doesn't do it, I'm not sure what will. you'd want to read the docs on what that does
<Frogzoo> anyone like to recommend a password manager ?
<pngwen> bbrazil so the author was just too lazy to list it
<bbrazil> pngwen: that's likely a bug in the packaging then
<kestrel> Rebooted one of my machines and goes through grub fine then hangs mount / - the output of fdisk -L = "Disk /dev/hda doesn't contain a valid partition table". Any suggestions?
<wimdows> bbrazil - actually, it already says: security = share at the top of the smb.conf
<pngwen> bbrazil I know.
<bbrazil> pngwen: no, there's reasons you don't want a config file to be actually in the package
<qwertzpoiu> I made partitions, marked them as lvm (8E in cfdisk ) and then made pvcreate for each one ... no errors ..  now when I want to vgcreate space1 /dev/hde1 /dev/hdg1 /dev/hdi1
<qwertzpoiu>    it says    /dev/hde1 not identified as an existing physical volume,     Unable to add physical volume '/dev/hde1' to volume group 'space1'.  ... huh?
<bbrazil> pngwen: it's relatively rare, but it happens
<pngwen> bbrazil: right, but when you build a pacakge, you typically want to make sure that it uninstalls completely.
<BobbyBi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<claudio> so at the end  what is  better   ceossover  or  wine ?
<bbrazil> pngwen: typically, not always
<wimdows> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mzanfardino> claudio: I use wine quite successfully
<bbrazil> wimdows: have you tried connecting with smbclient?
<NBrepresent> is there a way to check which kind of memory I have from within ubuntu?
<rollerskatejamms> Is it possible to run the ubuntu livecd completely out of ram like you can with knoppix?
<Frogzoo> claudio: it's much the same thing, only crossover is supported
<claudio> yes, wine works nice, but i want to get the best from my pc in games..
<rollerskatejamms> NBrepresent, what model pc do you have
<bbrazil> NBrepresent: lshw possibly
<NBrepresent> it's a dell
<rollerskatejamms> NBrepresent, A dell what?
<wimdows> bbrazil - smbclient? No...do I install that on Win XP I guess...
<NBrepresent> dell dimension 3000, sorry
<rollerskatejamms> NBrepresent, I can tell you what you have hold on
<bbrazil> wimdows: try it from the server running samba
<mzanfardino> claudio: I only use wine to play wow and It is comperable to when I play it booted to windows.  I can't speak for other games.
<n2diy> rollerskatejamms: yes, just boot from the CD
<BobbyBi> pppoe_dude  must i install also gnome-desktop ?
<wimdows> bbrazil - ah ok
<NBrepresent> oh, well if you're just searching online then i can do that
<claudio> oh
<bbrazil> wimdows: if it works, that'd mean it's a windows or firewall issue
<rollerskatejamms> n2diy, no, that runs apps off the disk
<claudio> I try W3 in Wine.. and it works fine
<rollerskatejamms> n2diy, I want to copy the whole disk to ram like you can with knoppix
<rollerskatejamms> n2diy, knoppix's live cd has a toram boot flag
<wimdows> bbrazil - so just browsing using smb:// you mean?
<claudio> But, I cant wait for see how it runs in cedega :D
<Enverex> claudio, Isn't that a waste of money?
<rollerskatejamms> NBrepresent, you have ddr pc 3200
<rollerskatejamms> NBrepresent, im not just searching. use crucial.com it will always tell you exactley what you have
<claudio> yes, cause that i hadn't buy it..
<n2diy> rollerskatejamms: Ok, wasn't familiar with that option, haven't played with Knoppix since 3.6
<NBrepresent> thanks, rollerskatejamms
<Fivetwentysix> I have a levelone wireless lan card in my PC and I can't get it working in ubuntu. It detects the router's in my home but when I connect to them nothing happens.
<wimdows> bbrazil - apt-get installing smbclient now ;)
<bbrazil> wimdows: that might do the trick, but smbclient is more 'raw' and likely to provide better errors and control
<DinCahill> is there a command i can do to check if i have a certian package installed?
<Fivetwentysix> What do I do?
<bbrazil> DinCahill: dpkg -l packagename
<claudio> anyone can run CS2 in Wine?
<Fezzler> Right now I have Ubuntu on the main hard drive of my computer.  If I add a second drive to the computer, what would the path statement for command-line actions look like?
<Enverex> Fezzler, Depends on if it's SATA, IDE or SCSI, also depends on how many partitions it has
<dappis> also sudo aptitude search package
<Enverex> Fezzler, and if it's before or after the other drive
<Fezzler> For example, I can create a new directory by mkdir etc/new
<Fezzler> IDE
<kermitus> what no #ubuntu-seattle channel... that stinks...
<DinCahill> bbrazil: i just downloaded gtklib-2.0.7, ran "./configure" and "make". how can i actually install it?
<Enverex> claudio, Check the AppDB
<recon> I'm trying to mount this USB drive of mine as a r/w. It doesn't. Does anybody know how?
<wimdows> bbrazil - interesting, I don't have perms with the current user over smb:// either - so looks like a chmod 755 would sort it out?
<Fezzler> Actually box says ATA.IDE
<compengi> DinCahill, make install DEST=/your/directory/here/
<claudio> AppDB whats that ?
<DinCahill> compengi, does it matter where i stick it?
* Neil- tries not to chuckle
<compengi> DinCahill, if you want to install it in a specific directory you should do that command
<tannerld> When I start up Nautilus I get thsi message now: GConf error: Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<bbrazil> DinCahill: don't do that. Use the packages ubuntu provides
<DinCahill> bbrazil: something else i'm trying to compile demands i have glib
<bbrazil> wimdows: you'll need it writable by the 'guest user' settings
<bbrazil> wimdows: 777 will work, usual warning apply
<Fezzler> Let's start at the beginning.  I open my computer, install new hard drive as slave, boot Ubuntu.  What happens?  Does it find it and automatically format it, etc.?
<claudio> Wine cant reproduce any Video from games?
<hylje> claudio: some, not all
<bbrazil> DinCahill: then install glib-dev
<hylje> claudio: for instance world of warcraft cinematics work
<DinCahill> bbrazil: will do
<claudio> oh
<dbernar1> where is the default xroot color set?
* Chetwin is installing WoW as we speak
<wimdows> bbrazil - ok , will try
<claudio> Ok,,, maybe the MPQ, wine doesnt read
<claudio> like blizzard games have MPQ videos format...
<grurf> Hmmm... The ubuntu kernel seems to think my IDE harddrives are SCSI devices... Any ideas?
<pepie34> est)ce que quelq'un qui possde une ati voudrait bien m'aider svp?
<DinCahill> bbrazil: should that be on the official list? i cant find it there.
<pepie34> excuse me worng channel
<claudio> ok. pll thanks to all
<feistyman> I can't get my dvd player to work. I have totem movie player and mplayer. Anyone have a suggestion?
<claudio> cya's
<bbrazil> DinCahill: it mightn't be the exact name of the package
<stefg> !uuid | grurf: ubuntu now uses libata, see
<ubotu> grurf: ubuntu now uses libata, see: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dbernar1> !fr | pepie34
<ubotu> pepie34: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<compengi> !fr | pepie34
<Fezzler> What will happen when I install new 2nd drive
<pepie34> dbernarl i know
<bbrazil> DinCahill: but I know it's there somewhere, I don't have an ubuntu system to hand to check
<dbernar1> pepie34: sorry, I scrolled up, and did not notice.
<grurf> stefg: ok, will have a look
<pepie34> i said "excuse me worng channel"
<dbernar1> pepie34: right, my mistake.
<DinCahill> bbrazil: there aren't any packages with glib in them. i'll check the 6.10 repository
<dappis> it's "excuse me wrong channel"
<stefg> Fezzler: you will have more space :-)
<bbrazil> DinCahill: that's not right
<Daverto> I need some help: I am trying to start up the ubuntu 7.04 disc that I ordered, and I reciece the following message: "[  191.728087]  ata2: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0xd8)" and "[  192.048007]  ata2.01: revalidation failed (errno=-5)". This happens in BusyBox. Can anyone help me?
<bbrazil> DinCahill: try libglib...
<pepie34> does someone with an ati card can help me?
<godtvisken> Does anyone know how I can record video from my webcam?
<pepie34> ( can someone try this tuto? )
<Fezzler> stefg: Good one!
<pepie34> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-99489608eb537a1a0346cdd3ad34209d7887714a
<bbrazil> Daverto: sounds like your had disk controller is having problems
<bbrazil> Daverto: *hard disk
<stefg> !boot | Daverto
<ubotu> Daverto: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bbrazil> Daverto: try rebooting, both from powered off and powered on
<feistyman> I can't get my dvd player to work. I have totem movie player and mplayer. Anyone have a suggestion?
<WonderWal> hi there, i do "reboot" and ubuntu hangs on "Restarting system"
<WonderWal> ?????????????????????
<DinCahill> bbrazil: ok thanks that sorted it
<Fezzler> ubotu: When I install 2nd hard drive and boot Ubuntu, will I be able to configure it etc. within GUI?
<wimdows> bbrazil - yeah chmod 776 worked, not sure why just guest ok = yes and writable = yes didn't work on their own
<DinCahill> bbrazil: i now need four other packages. time to go hunting again
<PriceChild> WonderWal, it shouldn't do anything without a sudo
<pepie34> Fezzler ubotu is a bot: not a human behind
<WonderWal> PriceChild, I am root.
<PriceChild> WonderWal, naughty :)
<bbrazil> wimdows: normal unix premissions still apply
<PriceChild> I don't know sorry
<WonderWal> PriceChild, whatever.
<Fezzler> ubotu: I have samba up and running and configured so now I'm setting up my Ubuntu <> Windows file server and media server
<aoliax> hi i have automatix2 for feisty, and the update manager keeps wanting me to update to a newer version, but for edgy, any suggestions?
<WonderWal> how do i remove acpi and apmd and alsa please?
<PriceChild> Fezzler, ubotu is a robot
<bbrazil> wimdows: 776 is an odd permission, that's the same as 770
<stefg> Fezzler: you will need to partition and format it. gparted can help you with that
<PriceChild> !automatix | aoliax
<ubotu> aoliax: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<recon> My USB drive seems to be full... however, it keeps saying "not enough space". df says that it's 100%, but the files in it doesn't add up to that much space.
<tondar> hello all
<grurf> stefg: I read the wiki page and now understand why the disks are seen as SCSI, but that doesn't solve my problem. The problem seems to be that the kernel is unable to read from the disks, i.e. it cannot read the partition table and thus cannot mount anything... :(
<Checkka> Does anyone know the name of the package in synaptic that allows me to man linux libraries?
<aoliax> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<AlexC_> recon: I had that problem, confused me to! clear the trash =)
<nuked_omen> aoliax: automatix and ubuntu devs don't seem to get along
<nuked_omen> aoliax: each one is flaming the other
<pepie34> can i do thinks like !boot| pepie34
<stefg> grurf: what error / misbehaviour do you get?
<PriceChild> nuked_omen, I'm not an ubuntu dev
<aoliax> nuked_omen and PriceChild, thanks
<hetfield> does anybody know of a good alternative for Visual C++?(that works with gnome, of course)
<nuked_omen> PriceChild: who said i was talking about you?
<grurf> stefg: BRB, I'll have a look (I'm having to walk between two pc's :))
<Fezzler> stefg: What will the ending file structure be on the new drive?
<recon> AlexC_: unfortunaly, didn't work.
<Fezzler> Stefg: By that I mean default directory structure
<stefg> pepie34: try boot > pepie34  (will get you pm taht dosn't scroll by)
<Checkka> Does anyone know the name of the package in synaptic that allows me to man linux libraries?
<pepie34> boot > pepie34
<stefg> Fezzler: ??? what are do want to do?
<stefg> Fezzler: ??? what do you want to do?
<recon> AlexC_: eh, i'll try it on my dad's gang-raped windows computer
<Fezzler> stefg: and if my conf files are on $C with the paths then be $D/etc/home...
<bbrazil> Checkka: manpages-dev ?
<Checkka> thanks
<pepie34> ok nevermind
<stefg> !fhs | Fezzler
<anyo> does anyone know how to install ubuntu from a USB flash stick ?
<ubotu> Fezzler: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<bbrazil> Checkka: that's all the syscalls and devices
<puzzle> hi guys
<pepie34> I'got problem with the ATI binary driver
<pepie34> where can i ask for help
<pepie34> ?
<stefg> Fezzler: no drive letters in unix/linux ...
<aoliax> thanks, bye all
<pepie34> (which unbuntu chan)
<hetfield> does anybody know of a good alternative for Visual C++?(that works with gnome, of course)
<Fezzler> stefg: I have Ubuntu running on a 20 gig hd with samba configured.  Now I want to install 2nd HD, 200gig, and have it serve as the file server
<anyo> does anyone know how to install ubuntu from a USB flash stick ?
<wimdows> bbrazil - found out 776 isn't good, though the write would work without the x...but doesn't seem to, so had to go for 777 in the end :-(
<pepie34> hetfield? eclipse?
<nuked_omen> hetfield: if no one answers, either no one knows or no one is free to answer you.. repeating the question won't do any good
<hetfield> going to check it out; thanks
<grurf> stefg: Something like " unknown partition table" and "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<a lot of characters> does not exist! Dropping to a shell!"
<hetfield> sorry
<stefg> Fezzler: so just mount it , say, in /srv and adapt your smb.conf / use the gui-tool to share it over the net
<Fezzler> Stefg: So I have to A) install drive; B) Boot Ubuntu; C) Setup new drive; and D) redirect my smb.conf setup to the new drive
<Daverto> bbrazil: I looked, and I sill get the error, an error that I get earlier thar that is "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" This is still in busy box.
<bbrazil> wimdows: look into the 'guest account' setting
<_Alexandru> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<feistyman> I can't seem to play dvd's. Can anyone help?
<gumpish> Anyone know how to use a password with spaces when connecting using lftp?
<stefg> grurf: Hmmm, bad,.... was there anything important on that disk, of which you don't have a backup ? :-\
<_Alexandru> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<grurf> stefg: =)
<bbrazil> Daverto: that error isn't an issue. You likely have faulty hardware
<grurf> stefg: I think testdisk will be able to fix it anyway
<grurf> stefg: And otherwise... I guess I'll be fine
<stefg> grurf: that would have been my next comment
<Fezzler> stefg: last Q.  Are the tools I need to format the 2nd drive available in GNOME or will I need to do it from command line?  Will I need root access?
<grurf> stefg: I will try some other ways to access it, from other distro's and such
<mbudde> What is the name of the font used in the Ubuntu logo?
<Daverto> bbrazil: I have Fedora Core running on the HD.
<wimdows> bbrazil - ok - will do, rather have that working properly than simply chmodding 777 everywhere
<ax> how do people do "realtime" with fiesty? realtime-lsm or is there some better way now?
<nix> Hello everybody...
<bbrazil> Daverto: does that boot okay?
<Tantalus> Considering using Krusader & Quanta Plus in Gnome. Intend to install KDE-desktop, but will never access KDE. Even so, programs like Krusader should work with 100% functionality in Gnome. Am I correct?
<Daverto> bbrazil: yes.
<stefg> Fezzler: you can do it very easy from the command line, but if you need gui handholding you can use gparted.
<nix> Tantalus: yes
<stefg> !root | Fezzler
<ubotu> Fezzler: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Fezzler> Thanks.
<mocha> Hello.  Anyone know if the Twinhan 1022a DVB card works in Ubuntu?
<Tantalus> Thanks!
<nix> Tantalus: I think installing something like lib-kde should work
<dasboot> could someone recommend a digital photo manager? it would need to be comatible with Flickr, and should be able to handle 2000+ pictures
<Tantalus> cool
<bbrazil> Daverto: sounds like either kernel differences, or you don't use this device from fedora
<Rage__> Hi, how the heck does ubuntu know that one of the dirs on a mounted samba share is a symlink and how do I tell it to stop treating it like so?
<nix> Tantalus: try install Krusader and install the relavant dependancies as well
<Aidenn> hello
<nix> Aidenn: Hello there..
<Rage__> Or how do I stop the ubuntu server telling everyone that it is a symlink...?
<Daverto> bbrazil: is there any way I'm going to be able to get ubuntu running with this?
<bbrazil> Rage__: it's the unix extensions
<Tantalus> nix: Thanks, I am doing it now
<Aidenn> is there a way to enable direct rendering on second x screen? e.g. in user-switch.
<nuked_omen> unmatched
<tri3axe> Heyas guys! so what are good games for ubuntu native..? is there any good 3d games?  in win i allways liked C&C and fps's like games
<Rage__> bbrazil: how do I turn them off?
<nix> Tantalus: sure thing. good luck
<faemir> tri3axe: unreal tournament and half life 2 both work in linux
<SlimeyPete> tri3axe: Enemy Territory, Tremulous
<bbrazil> Daverto: not with that cd by the looks of it. Have you tried a dapper cd?
<nuked_omen> almost all FPS games work on linux
<SlimeyPete> Return to Castle Wolfenstein, and the Quake games also run
<faemir> anyone know how to transfer an AVI movie onto an ipod? I have the AVI files ready but I don't think amarok can transfer them
<nuked_omen> Doom also runs
<Daverto> bbrazil: no I havent. Let me download it though, I do not have one on hand,
<bbrazil> Rage__: unix extensions = no
<tri3axe> nice
<nuked_omen> nexuiz
<Rage__> bbrazil: client or server?
<faemir> alien shooter 2007
<bbrazil> Rage__: either
<Rage__> bbrazil: thanks :)
<bbrazil> Daverto: if you have a bootable cd from any other distro it might be worth trying
<Daverto> bbrazil: 6.06 is drapper right?
<bbrazil> Daverto: yip
<nix> right
<Daverto> bbrazil: I will try it.
<ahmed> guys wat to join for beryl n stuff
<nix> i think #ubuntu-effects
<badkitty> I think its #beryl
<erUSUL> !beryl
<badkitty> its #beryl
<Jinchurei> I've been following the xp subset of these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows  I'm at the part where you reboot with grldr, and i get the error: "GRLDR is compressed".  How do i solve that problem?
<nuked_omen> no, it's #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ironcladlou> i have a friend whose grub entries are botched. he gets 'error 21: selected disk does not exist' on boot. here are his fs tables: http://pastebin.ca/498905 . what does he need to do from grub (as far as the root and setup commands) to get the linux partition on sdb booting?
<Answer> How to reload the applications in the menu?
<erUSUL> badkitty: no, is #ubuntu-effects (there is a #beryl channel probably)
<Sean_F> Does anyone know if theres plan for xifi fatal1ty support or if theres a way to get it working?
<badkitty> ok... well #beryl has more than twice the people... so he should go there
<Answer> ironcladlou, can you post the grub menu.lst ?
<ironcladlou> Answer: one moment
<arcticchill360> hey whats up?
<badkitty> Has anyone tried Ubuntu studio?
<nuked_omen> how can i modify the screen saver?
<nuked_omen> badkitty: i'm still downloading it
<arcticchill360> how to run wine
<Answer> !wine | arcticchill360
<ubotu> arcticchill360: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Sean_F> i take it know one knows?
<ironcladlou> Answer: i don't think he can see it from his livecd boot
<Eidolos> I just got a Linksys ethernet->usb adapter for my laptop and I'm having trouble getting it working. Seems to be detected just fine, except the OS doesn't know how to interact with it. Any tips?
<Jinchurei> I've been following the xp subset of these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows  I'm at the part where you reboot with grldr, and i get the error: "GRLDR is compressed".  How do i solve that problem?
<Frogzoo> !rss-glx | nuked_omen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss-glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Answer> ironcladlou, it is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Aljoscha> #darkerradio
<ironcladlou> Answer: i don't think it's visible there since he's currently booting from a livecd (as in, not booting from his actual hdd installation)
<Frogzoo> nuked_omen: try rss-glx you might like it
<ironcladlou> Answer: i'm seeing if he can get into the drive through nautilus
<Answer> ironcladlou, the livecd should detect and mount your hd.  otherwise, you should be able to mount it manually
<KalleDK_Lap> Hey any here good at grep? I need to search a lot of txt files for a word.. and show me which files contain these words (terminal)
<stefg> ironcladlou: he needs to update-grub from a live CD. he needs his /boot/grub/menu.lst corrected, then get a grub prompt at boot. the sequnce is lik 'find /boot/grub/menu.lst/' it will probably turn up 'hd(1,2)' , then ' root hd(1,2)' , 'setup (hd0)
<Answer> ironcladlou, mkdir /media/mydrive;  mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb3 /dev/mydrive
<Linuturk> how do I burn uif files in Ubuntu?
<Answer> KalleDK_Lap, grep word *.txt
<ScarFreewill2> any1 know where can i find a deb-src pakage for openssl?
<KalleDK_Lap> Answer will this show the files containing the words ?
<Answer> ScarFreewill2, apt-get install openssh and openssh-server
<Rage__> bbrazil: not work setting it on the serves then restarting smb demons and remounting :(
<Linuturk> !uif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uif - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Answer> KalleDK_Lap, try it and find out
<KalleDK_Lap> Answer thx
<Answer> !burncds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burncds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Answer> !cdburning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdburning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Answer> :/
<tyler2435> cdrecord
<Linuturk> :/
<tyler2435> or recordcd
<tyler2435> or something
<KalleDK_Lap> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Jinchurei> !grldr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grldr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tyler2435> thats what you use as far as at the command line
<Jinchurei> !grub4dos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub4dos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noobdude> gnomebaker is the one i use to burn cds
<Don> <ubotu> deje que la gente sea libre preguntando
<Linuturk> right, but I can't seem to find support for uif files
<Answer> !grub | Jinchurei
<ubotu> Jinchurei: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ironcladlou> Answer: i have to run, but he'll be here in a sec when he installs x-chat. thanks!
<Jinchurei> Answer - I've been following the xp subset of these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows  I'm at the part where you reboot with grldr, and i get the error: "GRLDR is compressed".  How do i solve that problem?
<Don> <ubotu> let the people asks
<ScarFreewill2> !info openssh
<ubotu> Package openssh does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Answer> Jinchurei, no idea.   is it gzipped?   gunzip it
<ompaul> !info openssh-server
<Seveas> ScarFreewill2, you're looking for openssh-client or openssh-server :)
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<badkitty> Scar: are you trying to install it, or just download the packages?
<Answer> !ubuntu-es | don
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Answer> Don, try #ubuntu-es
<_Alexandru> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Don> don't bother the people, the people is free for quiestions
<Answer> !spanish | Don
<ubotu> Don: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jinchurei> Answer - I unzipped it from a larger zip, as directed by the how to
<ScarFreewill2> Seveas: i'm looking for openssl-dev/src pakage
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.65.17.164!#ubuntu-es]  by Seveas
<Answer> Jinchurei, what is the extension of the filename?  .gz ?
<Seveas> ScarFreewill2, ah, thats openssl-dev iirc
<Seveas> hang on
<Seveas> !info libssl-dev | ScarFreewill2
<ubotu> scarfreewill2: libssl-dev: SSL development libraries, header files and documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8c-4build1 (feisty), package size 2019 kB, installed size 5644 kB
<wastedfluid> Hello guys.  I was wondering; I was installing gtkpod, but had to install libgpod first.. but when I went to make  gtkpod, i received this error: struct _Itdb_Track has no member named unk208
<wastedfluid> file.c:854: error: st                       - any ideas?
<KalleDK_Lap> Answer though it didnt showed the file name i could guess witch file it was thx again :)
<ScarFreewill2> Thanks a lot Seveas :D
<grurf> stefg: Is there any way to turn off that SCSI emulation driver thing? Can I pass a certain option to the kernel in GRUB?
<Aidenn> does anyone know a way to enable direct rendering on a second x.org display?
<Jinchurei> answer - grldr has no extension.  The file it came from is .zip
<Answer> Jinchurei, sorry I don't know
<Answer> Jinchurei, you could try unzipping the file again
<aeiko> I was removing stuff in synaptic and I'm taking it that I removed something I shouldn't have and now it won't start x
<aeiko> Any suggestions?
<stefg> grurf: no, that's a built in the kernel, afaik. Maybe you can tinker with the initramfs-tools to build a customized initrd
<Jinchurei> answer - this is after the second time i tried that :)
<Answer> aeiko, you might as well reinstall now... you must have removed a lot of stuff
<stefg> grurf: does the Live-CD boot?
<aeiko> What I was trying to do was remove KDE from my system. Now I get an error about the fonts, though I don't see how fonts would prevent me from starting X
<digital_k> hello again all :)
<pravinconda> can someone please help me set up my wireless
<grurf> stefg: I think the problem is that the libata driver is not as tolerant about errors as the normal ide drivers, because there have been DriveReady SeekComplete errors in the dma_intr for over a year now, but the disk is still working perfectly, and the other distro's I have used simply report the errors and then go on booting happily
<pravinconda> i am been reading all these tutorials and nothing is working
<andrea> i <3 ubuntu
<reverseblade> !wireless | pravinconda
<ubotu> pravinconda: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<russe11> I have a computer with an Nvidia Gforce 8800 GTS. I know I won't be able to run anything graphical without the right driver. How should I go about installing? Should I use the "alternate" install CD?
<pravinconda> i can't even see my wireless
<pravinconda> i read all those
<Answer> pravinconda, iwconfig and ifconfig are your friends
<pravinconda> it a bug that involves irq
<pravinconda> something is blocked
<reverseblade> pravinconda, run "sudo dhclient" on the command line
<bee667> @aeiko: what do you mean, "it won't start x". Any error messages?
<pravinconda> i get renewal
<russe11> How can I install Ubuntu if my graphics card is so new the Live CD won't even run X ?
<pravinconda> but my wireless
<pravinconda> is not detected
<noobdude> i didn't like the live cd
<pravinconda> even ndiswrapper works properly when I type ndiswrapper -l
<aeiko> bee667: Only error message I get is something about the fonts.
<stefg> grurf: i see, so you seem to know pretty much what's going on. For my part i have a somewhat problematic DVD-Drive and have to use my own kernel anyway.... so it points in teh direction of kernel recompile
<Answer> russe11, do you have feisty cd?
<pravinconda> i see the driver and the card
<noobdude> i used the command line one to install
<russe11> Answer: Yes.
<noobdude> that worked
<pravinconda> but i can't see the wireless in the network
<pravinconda> when i type iwconfig
<aeiko> bee667: I could restart and give you the exact message if needed.
<cosmodad> is there a way to make mplayer overwrite GNOME's screensaver setting somehow? It happens to blank my screen while watching movies
<pravinconda> i get no wireless connections
<Answer> pravinconda, iwconfig [iface]  essid [yourssidhere] 
<reverseblade> pravinconda, do you get an IP ?
<pravinconda> well no i don't even see a wireless
<Daverto> pravinconda: I had the same problem, If you know the ESSID, then that should work.
<Answer> pravinconda, ifconfig [iface]  up
<pravinconda> i only see no wireless extensions
<pppoe_dude> any ideas why my speakers don't mute when i plug in my headphones to my laptop? i am using intel hda realtek 883 chipset, and i explored the HDAIntelSoundHowto in the forums
<reverseblade> pravinconda, sudo ifconfig what do you see as card nick names
<stefg> grurf: but see yourself which boot options you have: just give !boot to trigger the factoid from the bot
<pravinconda> eth0
<pravinconda> and lo
<Answer> pravinconda, "ifconfig -a"
<pravinconda> eth0 and lo but both don't have wireless
<fumanju> hi, just wondering, is connecting to a remote ubuntu machine via SSH the same as using Terminal on that machine (in person)?
<bee667> aeiko: if you are at the machine, you could try to see at /var/log/Xorg*.log ... see if you find one which matches the time when you started the machine
<Answer> pravinconda, your wireless card is not recognized as a device.
<pravinconda> no it is
<stefg> fumanju: pretty much
<pppoe_dude> fumanju, not exactly, but pretty much
<pravinconda> because i did ndiswrapper -l and i see the driver and the card
<Answer> pravinconda, if it doesn't show up in "ifconfig -a" then it is not added as an ethernet device
<fumanju> ok, my box is behind a router, what port is the default port for OpenSSH?
<Answer> fumanju, 22
<pravinconda> but in ndiswrapper it seems to work perfectly
<fumanju> cool, thanks
<pravinconda> how do i make it show up in the ethernet device
<grurf> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pravinconda> is there anyway to add ndiswrapper
<aeiko> I'm going to check that out, brb
<fumanju> i'm gonna give it a try...
<aeiko> quit
<fumanju> thanks
<aeiko> oops
<Answer> !ndiswrapper | pravinconda
<ubotu> pravinconda: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pppoe_dude> fumanju, it is better to forward a different port and use ssh -p <port> tho
<pravinconda> i did everything in like few tutorials
<pravinconda> !nidswrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nidswrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Answer> !hardware | pravinconda
<ubotu> pravinconda: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<blah> i enabled 3d acceleration on my unbuntu feisty and now as it boots up i lose my monitor due to it being out of frequency. How do I recover?
<Answer> I suggest buying a supported wireless card
<atlas95> is this computer compatible linux please ? ASUSTeK A8Js-4S014C
<Answer> I've never had success with ndiswrapper - ever
<Answer> !hardware | atlas95
<ubotu> atlas95: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<stefg> !fixres | blah
<ubotu> blah: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ipstacks> what is /etc/apt/sources.list.d ??
<Tuxieman> Is there anyone who knows how to remove annoying info bubbles when u started the pc?
<stefg> !apt | ipstacks
<ubotu> ipstacks: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Answer> ipstacks, that is the list of repositories apt and synaptic will use
<PurpZeY> Tuxieman: What info bubbles?
<DanaG> !alsa-hg > DanaG
<blah> stefg, ubotu: At what point do I break out of the bootup process so I can see what I'm typing?
<Tuxieman> those popups that inform you that ure connected and so on
<DanaG> ubotu is a bot.
<Answer> !ubotu | blah
<pravinconda> i am pretty sure my hardware is supported because i did dmesg and i saw that wireless card name and then looked it up only and i followed it verbatim but nothing happens once i follow it
<urchin> hi
<ipstacks> okay I know what you are saying.  /etc/apt/sources.list is where I have put sources, but not /etc/apt/sources.list.d  its a directory
<dazjorz> !ubotu | me
<dazjorz> it doesn't understand 'me' ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> blah: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> me: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dazjorz> :o
<dazjorz> whoa, lagg
<Answer> !ubotu > dazjorz
<PriceChild> !botabuse > dazjorz
<dazjorz> -_-
<stefg> blah: ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a text-console
<stefg> blah: or boot in recovery-mode and 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' from there
<dazjorz> yes, and suddenly it's botabuse
<Pelo> I have a gdesklets I removed all the skining to but I am still left with a thin black line around the frame,  anyone care to help me get rid of it  ?
<PriceChild> !anything > dazjorz
<PriceChild> :P
<ipstacks> I guess I am wondering what the difference is between /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<MaDiNfO_> HI
<dazjorz> !stfu > PriceChild
<dazjorz> :P
<MaDiNfO_> is fiesty goint to have kaffeine 0.8.4 ?
<dazjorz> "rtfm" isn't even welcome in here?
<Answer> ipstacks, do you actually ahve anything in that directory
<dn_> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5771298210255313600&hl=en < anyone know what media player that guy is using?
<Answer> !CoC | dazjorz
<ubotu> dazjorz: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<rami> hello, I just bought a logitech keyboard, most buttons work, however some don't. How could one configure them? Also, the media buttons work only on the default player, but doesn't work on Amarok?? thanks in advance
<dn_> it looks a lot like winamp, but looks too nice to be XMMS
<ipstacks> no, cause I don't know what it is.  It is empty by default I guess
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<Answer> !acpi | rami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpaceBass> has anyone installed mythtv on feisty>?
<Pelo> ok let's play nice in the sandbox children
<dazjorz> then how do you tell n00bs to read the documents?
<stefg> !keytouch | rami
<ubotu> rami: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<dazjorz> documentations
<Answer> rami, search for acpi events and hotkeys
<Pelo> dazjorz,  we do it nicely
<PurpZeY> How can I find a program that I installed using add/remove that is now not in my applications menu, I'd like to add it to the apps menu or make a button on it for panel, but I can't locate it at all.
<dazjorz> Pelo: how many times a day ?
<Pelo> PurpZeY,  it is probably there but sometimes the menues take a while to get updated ,
<nom_> Is photoshop compad with Ubuntu
<Answer> PurpZeY, that was my question... there has to be osme way to reload the menu but I forget.  something like gnome-panel reload
<dazjorz> /dev/sda2              15G   15G     0 100% / # I can only say... *crap*
<rami> guys I know about the gnome keyboard shortcuts, but some are not there, for example the back and forward buttons for the browser
<Pelo> PurpZeY,  you can use the menu editor in system prefs in you donT' want to weight
<stefg> !keytouch | rami
<ubotu> rami: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Pelo> dazjorz,  as many times as it needs
<nom_> Is adobe compatible with Linux??
<stefg> !info keytouch | rami
<ubotu> rami: keytouch: A program to configure the extra function keys of the keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.99+2.3.0beta4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 419 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<nom_> Adobe Photoship
<PriceChild> nom_, adobe what?
<aeiko> Is there a way to undo synaptic changes?
<Pelo> nom_,  techicaly no but some apps will run on wine
<nom_> Shop*
<PriceChild> aeiko, what changes?
<nom_> wine doesn't work good
<PriceChild> nom_, tried gimp?
<aeiko> PriceChild: I removed some stuff :P
<Answer> rami, you might have to trap the acpi events and link them to the options.
<PriceChild> aeiko, then reinstall it?
<Talaman72> hello :ScarFreewill!n=sff@41.207.228.195
<ipstacks> gaim sucks as an IRC client
<ScarFreewill> !info svn
<nom_> Yeah but It doesn't have enough features
<ubotu> Package svn does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Pelo> nom_,  learn to use gimp ,  you can also instal gimpshp to make gimp more photoshop like
<Talaman72> hello :tweako!n=mike@ool-457b6e14.dyn.optonline.net
<Talaman72> hello :ankur!n=ankur@59.184.37.156
<aeiko> PriceChild: Kinda hard when I can't start X
<ipstacks> I can't turn off room messages
<faemir> anyone know a good AVI to mov / mp4 convertor?
<Answer> ipstacks, use xchat
<ipstacks> I am
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@66-215-57-61.dhcp.gvrb.ca.charter.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ipstacks> brb
<nom_> gimpshp?
<dazjorz> Pelo: too bad n00bs don't have a shared brain, eh :)
<PurpZeY> Pelo: How do I find the program though?
<dazjorz> Pelo: so you'd only have to tell one of them and the others would remember
<pravinconda> does anyone know how to find the mac address of all my wireless cards
<Pelo> nom_, look it up in wikipedia
<pravinconda> internet cards
<rami> Answer and Ubotu: thankx installing now :)
<fumanju> is there a way i can use Ubuntu Desktop LiveCD to log into a remote ubuntu machine via XDMCP
<Answer> pravinconda, ifconfig -a
<pravinconda> there is a file like that
<PurpZeY> Pelo: Also that menu editor doesn't seem to let me add or take away things, just move the listing of already existing programs
<PriceChild> !noob > dazjorz
<ScarFreewill> is there a svn deb pkg?
<Answer> How to reload gnome panel applications ?
<Answer> !svn | ScarFreewill
<ubotu> ScarFreewill: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<pravinconda> no, it not that. it is a editable file with the name "eth0  mac address"
<nuked_omen> gaim sucks as an IRC client.. find me another client that allows me to connect to IRC, yahoo, and msn at the same time
<ScarFreewill> !info svn | Answer
<Answer> pravinconda, "ifconfig -a" will show you the mac addresses of all ethernet devices.
<aeiko> quit
<nuked_omen> duh!!!!!!!!!
<dazjorz> PriceChild: a channel where the words "noob", "stfu" and "rtfm" are not allowed isn't an irc channel.
<ubotu> answer: Package svn does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Pelo> dazjorz,  the trick to support is personnal attention, make the noob feels you are taking the time to help him/her and that he will acheive his/her result in the end , it takes time and patience and a gentle touch
<DinCahill> hi. following instructions from the ubuntu forums on compiling cairo-dock, i need to extract an archive to /opt. i apparently dont have the permissions to do so. how can i do this?
<nom_> Where could I go for assistance in installation of a linux theme?
<pravinconda> but according to you my wireless is not getting detected
<PriceChild> !guidelines > dazjorz (please read them and abide by them)
<dazjorz> ScarFreewill: it's called 'subversion'
<PurpZeY> nom_: Just drag the tarball into the theme manager. That simple.
<ScarFreewill> thx dazjorz
<Answer> pravinconda, yes ,I believe that your wireless card is not installed as an ethernet device, as it does not appear in ifconfig -a
<dazjorz> Pelo: Or a macro. :)
<Pelo> DinCahill, using sudo tar  ...
<dazjorz> /noobmessage
<nom_> tarball
<nom_> ?
<dazjorz> <dazjorz> Please read the docs carefully, for your answer is answered in them.
<stefg> !themes | nom_
<ubotu> nom_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<PurpZeY> nom_: Download the theme to your desktop,  then drag it into the theme manager
<nom_> I found my theme
<Pelo> I have a gdesklets I removed all the skining to but I am still left with a thin black line around the frame,  anyone care to help me get rid of it  ?
<DinCahill> Pelo: no easy way to do it through the gui?
<nom_> ok
<dazjorz> /noobmessage2 # <dazjorz> Please search google, your answer is probably already answered... etc :)
<Answer> !behave | dazjorz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about behave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !ubotu > ubotu
<SrEstroncio> Hello people
<Pelo> DinCahill, extract to you desktop then gksu nautilus  and drag drop
<DanaG> hah.
<dazjorz> oh my god
<DanaG> !ubotu > ubotu
<PriceChild> !offtopic > dazjorz
<dazjorz> really, this channel is quite sick
<Answer> leave.
<dazjorz> throwing factoids around like madness
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> sigh ....
<digital_k> nom_: it should be noted that some themes will not install that way because they are multipart, you have to extract them then install them. usually the authors will say if thats the case, just a heads up :)
<stefg> dazjorz, Pelo take the l33t talk to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
* Pelo wll need to beg for help again, apparently 
<Answer> Seveas, I know you know... it is gnome-panel reload ?
<nom_> How would I install them
<nom_> Mine is in a tar.gz file
<fumanju> how do i change the default port for openssh?
<DinCahill> Pelo: thanks!
<PurpZeY> Pelo: I still can't see how to add this program to the menu manually, and I cannot even find it, to select it....I know it's there, add-remove says I added it....
<Answer> PurpZeY, try "locate program" from the command line
<chdragonfly> how do i change boot.ini on linux, since boot.ini is in the windows partition, it tells me its read-only T_T
<Answer> !ntfs | chdragonfly
<ubotu> chdragonfly: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<nom_> How would I install it, it's in a .tar.gz file and it says its invalid file type
<Answer> !fuse | chdragonfly
<ubotu> chdragonfly: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<digital_k> nom_:right click select extract here
<Pelo> PurpZeY,  open the terminal and type the name of the program in it , that,s enough to open an app in linux,    you donT, need to all the whole path like in windows
<digital_k> then you will have another folder
<nom_> and then
<chdragonfly> thanks for all the help and advice :)
<nom_> yeah
<aeiko> what is the path to Xorg.conf?
<digital_k> go to your home folder, in the menu, select show hidden folders, then find the .themes folder
<digital_k> just move them there
<digital_k> thats it
<pravinconda> is there anyway to see the output of ndiswrapper
<Pelo> aeiko,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Answer> aeiko, /etc/X11/xorg.conf    or try "locate xorg.conf"
<ipstacks_> Okay.  WHat is the difference between /etc/apt/sources.list.d (a directory) and /etc/apt/sources.list
<Steve^> Hey, I need to open a port for uTorrent (through wine), how might I do thaT?
<aeiko> Thanks :D
<ipstacks_> I know what /etc/apt/sources.list does
<PurpZeY> Pelo: Ah. Excellent. So, now that I have opened it...Can I assume on an x-restart that it will be in my applications? and if not how do I add it?
<ax> i installed the lowlatency kernel, i want that one to boot by default, how do i set it up so that when i upgrade grub will keep that as the default?
<ipstacks_> XCHAT is hard to read
<Answer> ipstacks_, the directory is empty on my machine
<digital_k> steve^:in your router.
<Pelo> Steve^,  you donT' need to ,  just turn off the upnp,  it takes a while but it works
<digital_k> id imagine
<ax> i guess i could remove the generic kernel.. but do i have to?
<ipstacks_> mine
<ipstacks_> too
<ipstacks_> I guess I wonder what its purpose is
<Answer> ax, edit /boot/grub/menu.list for the default to lowlatency
<stefg> Steve^: that's done at your router... you probably need port forwarding ans a static IP for your ubuntu box
<nom_> Digital K
<ipstacks_> I am running ubuntu on my MacBook and this kicks!!!!!!!!!!
<frodo> hello.. i have a proble with my ubuntu feisty.. it got frozen so i had to restart it, when booting, it hangs and display and error that says "Soft lockup detected on CPU#0!"
<digital_k> nom_:yes?
<frodo> what can i do to fix this??
<Steve^> hmm, ok
<Answer> frodo, power off
<Steve^> I'll have a look
<nom_> I open the .themes folder and do what?
<BoBo> how do i get dvd's to play?
<Answer> !dvd | BoBo
<ubotu> BoBo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ax> Answer: so when kerenel versions are upgraded that will stay the default?
<pravinconda> guys i think the reason my card is not getting fixed is because of a irq problem
<digital_k> put the folders from the extracted files in there
<ipstacks_> frodo: will a live CD boot?
<frodo> Answer, i've done that like 4 times.. and i get the same error
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(Pelo/#ubuntu) rasky,  ok and you ?
(rasky/#ubuntu) pelo fine tnx
(joe4444/#ubuntu) ipstacks_, you can disable join/leave messages for a specific channel by right-clicking on its tab
(ipstacks_/#ubuntu) james: you don't have the kernel sources installed
(rasky/#ubuntu) i have problem with amsn and gaim in ubuntu 7.04 why?
(PriceChild/#ubuntu) rasky, what problem?
(digital_k/#ubuntu) nom_:it also says you need the pixbuf theme engine. I am not sure if feisty has that already, I am checking now.
(james/#ubuntu) ipstacks: can i get those from the standard repos?
(HarleyQuine/#ubuntu) wow tis very busy here. Could someone talk me through how to get my synaptics touchpad working properly? Instructions online are too confuffling for my poor brain
(nom_/#ubuntu) ok
(rasky/#ubuntu) pricechild no connect
(Answer/#ubuntu) !touchpad | HarleyQuine
(PriceChild/#ubuntu) rasky, neither of them?
(ubotu/#ubuntu) Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
(james/#ubuntu) !kernelsources
(ubotu/#ubuntu) Sorry, I don't know anything about kernelsources - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
(PurpZeY/#ubuntu) HarleyQuine: I can help!
<Pelo> !synaptics > HarleyQuine check in your pm wndows
<james> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<digital_k> ok pixbuf IS in feisty, nom_
<HarleyQuine> that'd be great
<Answer> HarleyQuine, I remember seeing a good tutorial for synaptics touchpad... did you search on the wiki
<rasky> pricechild yes
<nom_> ok
<PurpZeY> HarleyQuine: I had a major problem with this yesterday....Is your touchpad working at all?
<PriceChild> rasky, are you behind some sort of firewall?
<james> ipstacks_: can i get those from the standard repos?
<nom_> where is the Gnome-pANEL folder
<ipstacks_> james: yes
<PriceChild> rasky, have you tried the "http method" in their configurations?
<Answer> nom_, locate gnome-panel
<ipstacks_> search for kernel
<HarleyQuine> yes the touchpad bit, the buttons aren't though
<rasky> pricehild how remove firewall
<Steve^> thanks stefg, worked perfectly
<Answer> !firewall | rasky
<ubotu> rasky: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<PurpZeY> HarleyQuine: There is a package called gysnaptics I'd try with that first
<nom_> Answer, I don't know where to look
<ipstacks_> just make sure your versions match: do uname -a to find your kernel version
<james> ipstacks_: it comes up with quite a list
<hd420> my system is asking for the root password for maintenance, because I need to run fsck manually. what would this be? websearch claims that it's off by default
<Answer> nom_, on the command line, type in "locate gnome-panel"
<digital_k> nom_: delete everything in there EXCEPT gtk2 and metacity
<PurpZeY> HarleyQuine: I went through so many different steps editting xorg....etc..This worked perfectly.
<PriceChild> rasky, no. are you behind one?
<HereWeGoAgain> can i use this script to install beryl to 6.06.1 ?
<ipstacks_> go by the version number
<HereWeGoAgain> # cd /usr/local/bin
<HereWeGoAgain> # wget http://distfiles.gentoo-xeffects.org/beryl-setup
<HereWeGoAgain> # chmod 755 beryl-setup
<HereWeGoAgain> # beryl-setup --setup
<Answer> hd420, try your password
<HarleyQuine> I did give that a go but it said it couldn't find the synaptics driver. I checked my xorg file thing and it only had setup for normal mouse
<nom_> digital_k, in the skin files?
<rasky> uboto tnx and 4example with amule i receive one low id
<hd420> Answer: I did
<Answer> !beryl | HereWeGoAgain
<ubotu> HereWeGoAgain: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rasky> ever
<chdragonfly> im using diskmounter, and im not sure if there's anything specific i have to do or something, im follwoing from the online guide, but my boot.ini still cannot be changed
<digital_k> nom_: open the gtk folder
<james> *sigh* screw it, i can't take the time to just fix this...might as well reinstall it
<HereWeGoAgain> :D
<rasky> uboto what the solution?
<digital_k> then go to system>prefs>theme
<james> does ubuntu studio come with kernel sources?
<PurpZeY> rasky: uboto == a bot.
<nom_> Digital
<nom_> WHERE
<rasky> ah ok
<digital_k> drag the cobra.tar.gz to the theme window
<rasky> :-)
<digital_k> it should install
<Answer> nom_, on the command line, type in "locate gnome-panel"
<hydan> how do you stop your jobs?
<nom_> ok
<nom_> ONE THING AT A TIME
<Answer> hydan, kill %jobnumber
<hydan> i mean.. how do you close stopped jobs
<hydan> oh
<nuked_omen> gaim is beta since 2005
<digital_k> they are all in subdirectories....i dont like that personally, nom_
<nuked_omen> it's beta 6 now
<hd420> no, my password isn't the right one
<nom_> digital
<Answer> hd420, send me a msg in private
<rasky> pelo what this problem with gaim and amsn and how  set firewall?
<nuked_omen> damn, how many more motherfuckin betas do they need anyways
<nom_> Ok, drag the file inside the gtk folder in the theme manager.?
<chdragonfly> im using diskmounter, and im not sure if there's anything specific i have to do or something, im follwoing from the online guide, but my boot.ini still cannot be changed. can someone help?
<digital_k> nom_yes
<Pelo> rasky,  I don't know  check in the forum
<Answer> !language | nuked_omen
<ubotu> nuked_omen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<digital_k> it should install
<HarleyQuine> it seems that the link the bot gave me looks like just what I was looking for, clever bot thingy ;)
<nom_> It said Gnome theme Cobra already installed
<nom_> Its not in the list
<nom_> Now what
<rasky> ok tnx
<HarleyQuine> thanks anyhoo
<digital_k> ok go the metacity folder
<PurpZeY> HarleyQuine: Check out gsynaptics
<james> ipstacks_: I haven't a clue what to install here
<digital_k> and drag both of those files to the theme window
<digital_k> one at a time
<rasky> pelo tnx broth
<ipstacks_> James I am trying to PM you
<digital_k> nom_:you should see cobra osx and cobra vista
<digital_k> those files
<HarleyQuine> will do although it says can't find package now.. ack
<ipstacks_> do you see thee? private messag
* hd420 is annoyed with ubuntu
<Answer> HarleyQuine, you have enabled the repositiories?
<faemir> anyone know an AVI to MOV or MP4 convertor?
<nom_> no
<PurpZeY> HarleyQuine: Search the repositories
<Answer> hd420, I gave you instructions in private cmon
<nom_> It just switches to custom theme
<james> nope, don't see it
<ipstacks_> LOL my trackpad is screwing up
<HarleyQuine> yep, tis ok, I found qsynaptics
<hd420> no, you didn't answer
<digital_k> nom_: back the folder that you extracted.
<digital_k> in the metacity folder.
<thug> hi all
<nom_> Ok
<nom_> In the metacity folder
<Pelo> rasky, talk to me in the channel I donT' take /msg anymore
<digital_k> yes
<ipstacks_> JAMES do you see the PM?
<nom_> yes I put those into the theme manager
<PurpZeY> HarleyQuine: It may not solve all your problems, but seriously, I spent 2 hours doing this yesterday and I found that package and it was like....bam...it worked
<thug> what would you guys recommend win4lin or vmware ?
<digital_k> yes
<nom_> and installed them both
<nom_> it switched to custom theme
<Answer> hd420, you see my reply now?
<digital_k> ok now to get the theme, click on customize
<james> ipstacks_: no I don't
<hd420> no, I don't, Answer
<Answer> !vmware | thug
<ubotu> thug: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ipstacks_> james PM me
<HarleyQuine> alrighty :) I'm using dapper so it didn't recognise it properly, gonna go play with xorg thingy now
<hd420> wait.... brb
<james> ipstacks_: I tried
<HarleyQuine> thankyeee
<digital_k> for controls, select a cobra theme, then go to window border and select a cobra theme
<nom_> and what now
<digital_k> that should do it
<Answer> hd420, I sent you instructions you need in private go look
<ipstacks_> go to #cisco
<nom_> digital_k, cobra theme isn't in controsl
<thug> Answer not the vmware player ... VMWare Server or Workstation to install windows applications or win4lin what would you choice ?
<thug> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<tabman> how did they do this: http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/mac_os_x_and_windows_xp_on_ubuntu this is awesome stuff ?
<PurpZeY> Can anyone recommend a good first-time use Wine FAQ or Guide?
<tecta> in picasa can you zoom in on a picture and save it as zoomed in?
<Answer> !wine | PurpZeY
<ubotu> PurpZeY: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nom_> digital_k, cobra theme isn't in controsl
<jjido> Hi, I am trying to boot my MacBook in Ubuntu, grub fails to install!
<Answer> thug, I would chose vmware bc more people use it
<tecta> anyone know?
<Pelo> tabman,  probabaly running osx and xp in vmware + beryl
<Chris> ws 27
<JeevesMoss> does anone know of another channel for OpenWRT?
<digital_k> nom_:i just installed it myself and cobra does show up under controls.
<Pelo> tecta,  ask in a picassa channel
<jjido> Also the Live CD ignores my keystrokes in the boot menu
<nom_> can you tell me what to do again
<Pelo> JeevesMoss,  find the openwrt site and see if there is info for one there
<tecta> Pelo, what's the picasa channel?
<Pelo> tecta, check the picassa website
<nom_> i got the window border set fine
<nom_> but i can't see controls
<rynek> part
<hd420> ok, Answer, send me your solution again, please?
<rynek> ups
<thug> Answer ok
<jjido> Can anyone help me booting a MacBook in Ubuntu (installed on the drive)?
<hd420> or just say it in public
<Answer> hd420, I sent to you three times ok
<hd420> Answer: I didn't receive it
<SpaceBass> jjido, did you read up on EFI ?
<hd420> you clearly can't send messages
<Answer> hd420, /join #answer-chat
<jjido> SpaceBass: what is that?
<ikonia> Answer: just get help in here
<SpaceBass> jjido, the reason you cannot boot :)
<ikonia> Answer: then people can all learn
<SpaceBass> jjido, macbooks dont have BIOS, but its easy to deal with
<PurpZeY> ikonia: he doesn't want to flood the channel
<jjido> SpaceBass: is there a workaround?
<blah> stefg: At what point do I break out of the bootup process so I can see what I'm typing? (Sorry to ask again, I didn't have logging on, i just set this up and thought by default it logged.)
<SpaceBass> google ubuntu macbook     or    ubuntu efi
<thug> Pelo you think that this here http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/mac_os_x_and_windows_xp_on_ubuntu   its vmware with windows and mac and beryl ?
<ikonia> PurpZeY: then use a pastebin for large posts
<jeduan> has anyone here got openbravo to setup correctly?
<Answer> ikonia, I am going to tell hd420 to do some potentially dangerous stuff that is not appropriate for everyone here
<XaBaRaS> hi all
<jjido> SpaceBass: ok thanks I will look it up\
<bedazzled> hi
<pppoe_dude> is there a program (gui) that helps in configuring extra mouse buttons?
<SpaceBass> jjido, btw its not that I know and I'm not telling you...I dont know the exact answer, but I do know thats the stuff you need to research :)
<blah> ubotu out of frequency
<bedazzled> i've added the feisty commercial repo, but aptitude can't find opera. any ideas?
<stefg> blah: you don't break out of the boot process. either <ctrl-alt-F1> to go to a text-console, or boot in recovery mode (which won't start X).
<tecta> is there any program where u can zoom then save?
<Pelo> thug,  looks like that to me
<__mikem> Hey, is it possible to duel boot vista?
<bedazzled> anyone?
<blah> hmmm, ok, i'll try the ctrl-alt-f1 since i'm not sure how to boot in recovery mode. yet
<thug> Answer does vmware let me share between the Ubuntu host and the Windows guest ?
<DShepherd> i see a number of password managers for gnome.. which would you recommend?
<__mikem> thug yes it does
<Pelo> thug maybe virtualbox but befinately beryl , with the other os running insite a virtual machine
<Answer> thug, if you configure it correctly :)
<__mikem> Answer, is it posible to duel boot with vista
<alleluia> i need ophcrack under ubuntu and i ve that under config.log  /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<Jinchurei> To manually modify my menu.lst for grub, how do i determine x for (hdx,x)?
<thug> __mikem is it easy to do it ?
<alleluia> what should i do
<PriceChild> __mikem, it "should" be possible...
<ardya> 0,0 is hda1
<bedazzled> ...
<ardya> 0,1 is hda2
<blah> stefg: ok, ctl-alt-f1 worked and i logged in. how do i reset the screen resolution so i no longer have out of frequency on my display?
<PriceChild> ardya, hd(0,0)
<__mikem> PriceChild, okay, hold on
<Azrael----> hey guys
<stefg> blah: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jinchurei> ok, I have several partitions, and i only have access to windows on the machine - how do i determine hd number there?
<Le_Pauvre> Bonsoir
<Azrael----> i've fixed my problem, but I've now got no hardware acceleration support :(
<thug> __mikem VMWare Workstation or VMWare Server ?
<Pelo> !fr | Le_Pauvre
<__mikem> PriceChild, is it possible to duel boot 32bit vista with 64bit ubuntu?
<ubotu> Le_Pauvre: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<__mikem> thug, both will work, but vmware server is very slow
<PriceChild> __mikem, same no difference between that and same archs.
<ardya> lin: Windows is typically on hda1
<PriceChild> __mikem, as long as you have a 64bit proc :)
<thug> __mikem and The free server doesn't allow for a "passthrough" share between the Ubuntu host and the Windows guest
<Answer> How to reload the applications in the menu?
<bedazzled> opera anyone ???
<PriceChild> Answer, "should" be done automatically when you install packages.
<Pelo> Answer, try  gnome-panel restart
<Azrael----> what about Opera?
<PurpZeY> bedazzled: Can't just add it via add/remove?
<bedazzled> PurpZeY, i've the feisty repo in sources.list !
<Answer> PriceChild, I installed with synaptic and it did not update.  I restarted x and it did not update
<PriceChild> Answer, sure it even has a menu entry?
<PriceChild> Answer, what package?
<Answer> PriceChild, a whole list of packages
<Le_Pauvre> dite j'ai un bug curieu a moin que l'erreur viennent de moi xD
<Le_Pauvre> si je fait un apt-get remove --purge software
<Le_Pauvre> et qu'ensuite je fait un apt-cache search software
<Le_Pauvre> a ne donne uacun rsultat
<Le_Pauvre>  software et un nom gnrique pour dsign nimport quel logiciel
<nom_> How can I put the running tasks in the bar with the running programs
<bedazzled> PurpZeY, aptitude finds nothing... i've done aptitude update with sudo
<Answer> PriceChild, like Ataxx game - it has menu in 2.6.17
<PriceChild> !fr | Le_Pauvre
<ubotu> Le_Pauvre: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Le_Pauvre> sorry ;)
<PriceChild> Answer, checked alacarte to see if they're hidden?
<zelnok> I am having a problem with rsync 2.6.9 on feisty.  It works fine in most situations but I have one massive backup (copying local backups to a usb harddrive to take offsite) that actually freezes the system.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Answer> Le_Pauvre, allez au #ubuntu-fr   pas de francias ici
<nom_> Rephrase, How can I put the task icons, on the same bar as the program bars.
<PriceChild> Le_Pauvre, bon chance
<Answer> PriceChild, alacarte?
<PriceChild> Answer, system > preferences > menu layout
<PriceChild> Answer, or main menu or something like that...
<vox754> Anybody has noticed that sometimes some windows scroll down on their own, like if the X server sent events randomly. This happens to me, although is not a real problem. I wonder if this is because I use a wireless mouse.
<stefg> vox754: this means... battery reload time :-)
<Li0nfir3> uit
<blah> What's the file that holds the configuration for monitors?
<NickGarvey> zelnok: does it give any errors or anything along those lines?
<Answer> blah, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blah> thanks
<PurpZeY> blah: BACK IT UP FIRST!
<zelnok> no errors at all (but then the terminal just freezes)
<zelnok> when I ran it with strace I don't get any errors in the final entries before the crash.  They look like lstat64("/file/being/looked/at", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=22111, ...}) = 0
<zelnok> write(1, " 1894900 files...\r", 18
<ipstacks_> okay if anyone has a question please PM me.  this room is getting nuts
<nom_> How can I move the icons on the bar, to the other side of it
<John_Marg> I have a problem with Ubuntu 7.04, I have two external usb HD and they are often automatically disconnected
<henaro> Hello~
* digital_k is away: Busy at the moment..I shall return.
<nom_> How can I move the icons on the bar (dock) at the bottom, to the left
<blah> purpzeya little too late for that i think since i enabled the 3d graphics on it and then rebooted
<NickGarvey> zelnok: hm, and it hangs up completely on you?
<pppoe_dude> i have a built in bluetooth adapter in my laptop, i followed the wiki at !bluetooth, but i don't think ubuntu detected my adapter
<vox754> stefg, do you have a wireless set?  Any problems?
<John_Marg> Could anyone help to solve the automate disconnection of my external HD?
<ipstacks_> answer I am trying to test my PM, did you get it?
<vox754> !away > digital_k
<Answer> ipstacks_, nope
<pppoe_dude> my user manual specifications page only mentions that it's "Bluetooth 2.0 EDR"
<Answer> ipstacks_, /msg Answer yourmessagehere
<stefg> nom_: please don't flood the channel with questions that you can quite easily find out yourself, if you would just try... there's enough traffic in here
<zelnok> can't kill it with C-c or anything.  although the source and the destination are on the same machine I am sshed into the box.  I suppose it could be just fouling up the network
<stefg> vox754: yeah, if the battery gets weak this is what happens
<thug> does anyone know what would be the best way to install beryl for intel 915 chipset ?
<Answer> !beryl | thug
<ubotu> thug: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<zelnok> I always have to do a hard reset
<nom_> HOW CAN I MOVE THE ICONS ON TE PROGRAMS DOCK TO THE OTHER SIDE OF THE RUNNING PROGRAMS
<DOZ> erm a little help plx?
<Answer> !patience | nom_
<ubotu> nom_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thug> Answer thanks
<nom_> Sorry
<kitche> !caps | nom_
<ubotu> nom_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DOZ> help me please
<nom_> Sorry
<DOZ> how do i play runescape?
<DOZ> :s
<DilfATX> How can i get the divx to play in the firfox browser..I used synaptec to install the firefox vlc plugin and the mplayer plugin but still can't get a divx video to work from website using firefox..can somebody help plz
<PurpZeY> DOZ: Did you install flash?
<ipstacks_> Okay I think it is great the room is so busy, but I am having trouble keeping up
<vox754> !please > DOZ
<HOT> nom_: right click the thing you wish to move then select "move" whilst dragging the direction you wish it to me in
<robert98374> Hello Everyone
<Answer> !restricted | DilfATX
<ubotu> DilfATX: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nom_> Hot,
<jshriver> greetings
<nom_> All that does to mine is make all the running programs smaller
<greenman> Can someone help me with samba?  I can't figure out how to make a windows computer put things on the ubuntu machine.
<jshriver> anyone know how to setup a USB wifi card under Ubuntu?
<robert98374> Does anyone know if you can safely run Nautilus on XFCE instead of Thorn?
<Answer> !samba | greenman
<ubotu> greenman: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<greenman> They can recieve jsut not put
<jshriver> ubuntu detects it, but I dont see any tools to configure it
<HOT> nom_: sorry i dont know then, its how it works on mine
<stefg> !samba | greenman
<PriceChild> jshriver, system > admin > networing
<Answer> stefg, beat you again :)
<PriceChild> jshriver, or with the network manager in the notification area
<DShepherd> i see a number of password managers ... which would you recommend?
<ipstacks_> I don't think the PM thing is working for me
<Fezzler> Can Ubuntu/Linux handle an IDE hard drive bigger than 137 gig?  I just installed a slave 200 gig 2nd HD and before I format it I'm thinking through best approach.
<aeiko> I'm having trouble starting X. I get an error which states: could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc How can I go about fixing this?
<stefg> Answer: unfair conditions, i lag terribly
<DShepherd> robert98374, yes you can
<ipstacks_> Fezzler yes it can
<jshriver> PriceChild, tried that... shows wlan0, but the configure button is greyed out
<HOT> Fezzler: yes, the only limit is your bios (if it has one)
<ipstacks_> fezzler but your hardware has to also
<DShepherd> robert98374, you meant thunar right?
<Fezzler> ips: How do I tell if my Bios has limitations?
<robert98374> DSheperd yes
<HOT> Fezzler: how old is your motherboard ?
<DShepherd> robert98374, ok..  yes you can run nautilus..
<bugsbang> d
<BelaBartok> ! does anyone know why street lights in the distance at night seem to flicker?
<aeiko> anyone?
<robert98374> DSheperd so do i install nautilus then uninstall thunar?
<Fezzler> ips: I belive Ubuntu already recognized drive in Preferences>Hardware Information
<bedazzled> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419473&highlight=opera
<DOZ> EXCUSE ME, I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO, I JUST INSTALLED AND DID WHAT THE SITE SAID, NOW HOW DO I PLAY RUNESCAPE? :s
<bedazzled> is opera supported in feisty repo or not? ???
<eifzon> Anyone that got the program: Crossover?
<stefg> !caps | doz
<aeiko> I'm having trouble starting X. I get an error which states: could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc How can I go about fixing this?
<ubotu> doz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<JerryP> Hi there, I'm having trouble printing via cups since the upgrade to Feisty. The print jobs just switch to status "held". I've enabled debug log output and am getting these lines:
<JerryP> D [20/May/2007:21:44:16 +0200]  [Job 177]  KID3 exited with status 0
<JerryP> D [20/May/2007:21:44:16 +0200]  [Job 177]  KID4 exited with status 9
<JerryP> D [20/May/2007:21:44:16 +0200]  [Job 177]  Renderer exit stat: 9
<JerryP> D [20/May/2007:21:44:16 +0200]  [Job 177]  Process dying with "error closing *main::STDOUT", exit stat: 9
<JerryP> D [20/May/2007:21:44:16 +0200]  [Job 177]  error: Broken pipe (32)
<JerryP> D [20/May/2007:21:44:16 +0200]  [Job 177]  error closing *main::STDOUT
<JerryP> D [20/May/2007:21:44:16 +0200]  [Job 177]  KID3 finished
<vox754> !ops
<JerryP> D [20/May/2007:21:44:16 +0200]  [Job 177]  Renderer process finished
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<JerryP> D [20/May/2007:21:44:16 +0200]  [Job 177]  Killing process 8112 (KID3)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ip200.59.reserved.ish.de]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !paste > JerryP    (JerryP, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Enverex> PriceChild, How the hell do you do that so fast?
<greenman> can you do a write list = all?
<zoidberg> hey guys
<jshriver> I can go to Network and see wlan0, and I can click properties...
<Fezzler> ips: I think 2001ish.  It is a Gateway SE 1200CS with a 1.2 Athlon that I got from Goodwill to learn Ubuntu/Linux.  Plan to create file server too for home network using samba.
<zoidberg> how do you get rhythmbox to play .m4a files
<jshriver> is there anything like in Windows where you can see a list of SSID's to connect to?
* bedazzled so long and thanks for all the fish...
<HOT> Fezzler: there should be no bios problem on a board from 01
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ip200.59.reserved.ish.de]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<vox754> Enverex, they are half bot half amazing... and there are scripts
<greenman> In samba can I do a "write list = all"
<greenman> ?
<digital_k> zoixberg:m4a is itunes drm'd files, correct?
<digital_k> you need authorization for those i think
<jrib> zoidberg: tried double clicking on it in nautilus?
* jc87 http://www.correiomanha.pt/noticia.asp?id=242765&idselect=21&idCanal=21&p=200 lollololololol
<Fezzler> ips: If it means anything, BIOS recognized new drive on first boot.
<mar77i> hi. got a problem with the last.fm player. I have installed alsa drivers now and they work. but don't get a tune from the last.fm player
<HOT> Fezzler: i am sure you will have no problems
<PriceChild> Enverex, right place right time
<kitche> jshriver: couple wifi radar or just even using iwconfig tools themselves
<pppoe_dude> hmm it doesn't seem that the bluetooth on key on the laptop is detected anyway, coz dmesg says it's unrecognised
<BelaBartok> ! why do street lights seem to flicker at night from a great distance???
<ipstacks_> mar77i use Amarok!!
<HOT> Fezzler: your only consideration now is filesystem
<jrib> !offtopic | BelaBartok
<ubotu> BelaBartok: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<digital_k> BelaBartok: its magic.
<digital_k> ;)
<PriceChild> Enverex, I saw the paste, and was waiting to see whether flooding would continue after first batch with a mute already typed up
<BelaBartok> ay ... magic ... thought so
<dkkong> I just downloaded VMWare Workstation for Linux and untarred it, but whenever I try to run sudo vmware-install.pl, I get a command not found. HELP!
<m1r0> software for TV for Brooktree Corporation Bt878
<mar77i> ipstacks_: this is gnome...
<Enverex> PriceChild, Ah, I thought you were afk till someone shouted for ops, heh.
<Fezzler> HOT: ips: Yes, file system and is it desirable to have one big 200gig drive vs formating as two 100 gig
<PriceChild> nope :)
<PriceChild> Enverex, operators see eeevvverrryyythhhiiinnngg...
<BelaBartok> you see, this is CRUCIALY related to ubuntu as well...
<jshriver> kitche, thanks checking now
<Raiders32> dkkong:  try ./vmware-install.pl
<usser> dkkong: sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<digital_k> BelaBartok: Im all eyes...go on.......
<rtyler> bloody hell, my Ubuntu Feisty box keeps blowing away any changes made in /etc/
<rtyler> (on reboot)
<mar77i> what is wrong with kicking some may-it-be-so-bad player's ass to make it work?
<rtyler> any ideas? >_<
<greenman> Can you do a write list = all?
<PriceChild> BelaBartok, if its even half offtopic please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> greenman: what do you mean?
<Fezzler> HOT:  ips: ANy thoughts?  Again, use, file backup/server, media server, Ubuntu toy, on WORKGROUP with Vista HP and iMacG5 boxes.
<HOT> Fezzler: partitions on your disk have very little gain on *nix filesystems, with the exception of a few specialised situations, therefore one drive formatted with Ext3 should do you fine
<rtyler> greenman: you talking to me?
<dkkong> That's what I needed. Thanks a ton guys!
<spinull> how do i setup surround sound
<spinull> in feisty
<m1r0> application for watching TV ?
<BelaBartok> well... how can you properly install almost any linux kerneled system under a flickering light ?
<m1r0> !TV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !info tvtime | m1r0
<ubotu> m1r0: tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 678 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<dkkong> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<m1r0> ty price
<spinull> MythTV can be a pain in the @$$
<Fezzler> HOT: Your last post was too technical for me to understand.
<stefg> m1r0: even vlc can doit
<greenman> jrib: for samba.  I'm trying to get it to work with windows, I was reading the thing someone pointed me to, and that's the only way I see to get this thing to work...
<digital_k> BelaBartok: Im not sure I understand what you mean.
<spinull> i want to know how to setup surround sound!
<m1r0> ty stefg
<ikurus> hmm, can anyone help me with my chroot
<Fezzler> Stefg: Hey, new HD is in!
<HOT> Fezzler: in a nutshell, format your drive using "ext3" and tell the formatting tool to use the whole drive
<PriceChild> !anyone | ikurus
<ubotu> ikurus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<spinull> !surround sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround sound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zelnok> Fezzler: unless you're using the drive to put ubuntu on it's probably not worth it.  If you are, still might not be.
<ikurus> :P
<jshriver> wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported
<stefg> greenman: you need a corresponding account to your win-machine on the samba-server...
<Fezzler> HOT: Ubuntu is on a 20 gig boot HD
<jshriver> should I try using the ng thing using windows drivers or linux native ones?
<dkkong> Yeah.. mythtv can be a bit of a pain, but if you get it working right, it's wonderful
<BelaBartok> digital_k: ok ... im a baboon, but i need to find out why, cause ill prolly wont sleep at night
<Fezzler> HOT: The slave 200 gig is all for server storage
<BelaBartok> thanks anyway ... seeya
<Crane> Why will the terminal not open when I change hostname?
<HOT> Fezzler: that seems fine to me
<Answer> Crane, fix /etc/hosts
<ikurus> Well, I'm trying to get cedgea to work, and opengl and sound arnt working, so I thought I would try and install nvidia drivers and stuff, and hopefully that would fix it. but I'm getting this error:
<Fezzler> Zelnok: ?  What is not worth what?
<digital_k> BelaBartok: lol ok  , i think #ubuntu-offtopic is just the place for you.
<stefg> Fezzler: so is it already partitioned and formatted?
<ikurus> Setting up linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 (2.6.10-34.7) ...
<ikurus> /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: Cannot determine root device
<ikurus> Failed to create initrd image.
<zoidberg> guys how can you play .m4a files with ryhtymbox...i can play them with Totem but i want to use ryhtmbox
<Crane> Answer, no I need to change it to match as well
<Fezzler> stefg: No, getting formating and partitioning advice now
<Answer> Crane, yeah you need to change it to match
<JerryP> Ok, 2nd try. I'm having problems printing via cups since the update to feisty. When I enable debug logging, I get a couple of errors that I've pasted to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21738/ . Anyone care to take a look and give me a hint?
<Crane> Answer, Thanks
<BelaBartok> ah its those damned particles in continuum we learned to call air... put it into the ubuntu FAQ.
<zoidberg> nevermine
<zoidberg> i'm good
<Fezzler> HOT: is EXT something I use via GNOME?
<stefg> ikurus: man initramfs-tools
<HOT> Fezzq
<HOT> Fezzler: Ext3 is a filesystem , like FAT32 or NTFS in windows
<ronin_> hi
<ronin_> to all
<spinull> anyone know about surround sound?
<techjim> Fezzler:  Wikipedia works miracles
<spinull> anyone know about surround sound?
<ikurus> no man page, and I could't install it via apt-get
<ikurus> i'm guessing I need that package
<Crane> Nope no good, still not starting
<Fezzler> HOT: so the Ext3 will play well with the iMacG5 and Vista HP files that will go to the Ubuntu server via samba?
<Answer> Crane, how did you change your hostname
<dkkong> Okay.. now I'm lost. Vmware won't install because there's previous installation of VMWare software detected. I used synaptic to completely remove vmware player and it's modules.
<spinull> yes
<qwertzpoiu> hey .. I wanted to add a user with adduser .. and it says : adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<nom_> Is there any sort of Disk Cleanup feature, that I can make run every so often?
<Fezzler> techjim: My apologies, are the level of questions I'm asking inappropriate?
<qwertzpoiu> :-O can't I make more users than root and another user??
<Crane> Answer, sudo /bin/hostname newhostname
<digital_k> nom_: sudo apt-get autoremove and sudo apt-get autoclean work for me.
<HOT> Fezzler: i cannot coment on macs, but on windows and linux samba automagically allows you to read and write to ext3 is the best explanation i can give without getting too technical
<techjim> Fezzler: Press on, it's not annoying i'm just abdicating acronym explanation via Wikipedia.
<Answer> Crane, ok do you still have localhost in /etc/hosts
<Fezzler> techjim: I've not formatted a 200 gig hd with Ubuntu before
<qwertzpoiu> ah .. it needs a name as parameter
<Crane> Answer, yes
<jinroh> Hello, how can I make XMMS not to be so Tiny?? It's to small in 1280x1024 =)
<qwertzpoiu> sorry.. ouch
<Answer> techjim, Fezzler,  acronymfinder.com
<putridp> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<techjim> Answer: I use that one often as well
<digital_k> 1280x1024? wow
<stefg> Fezzler: use ext3, as it is the native linux-fs. other OS's won#t have to deal with that, it's abstracted by samba
<Answer> Crane, maybe you have to reboot for changes to take effect.  I have seen that happen when hostname does not match /etc/hosts
<Fezzler> techjim: fair enough sir, I stand advised.
<blah> i lost my screen when I turened on hardware acceleration and rebooted. Is it possible to revert by turning off hardware graphics acceleration?
<blah> and if so how do i do that?
<jinroh> digital_k:  what?
<greenman> I got it
<greenman> thanks
<digital_k> thats a very high resolution is all.
<Answer> blah, how did you enable acceleration
<Crane> hmmm, OK I will rebbot shortly and see
<jinroh> I know :( But it's my native TFT 19"
<jinroh> Resolution... actually I use 1024x768 in windows...
<HOT> Fezzler: sambas job is to act as a "buffer" between filesystems, its not worth knowing the details (unless you want too) its better to just understand that it will work
<jinroh> but I don't know..
<bmj> I'm having some problems with my soundcard. Could someone help me 1 on 1?
<jinroh> I see all very small :/
<blah> Answer, through the GUI under system something
<Answer> jinroh, rythmbox seems to be bigger
<nom_> digital_k, sudo apt-get autoclean, and the other, how to run them?
<digital_k> jinroh:thats what i use on anything.
<Crane> Do I cut off DHCP in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Answer> blah, can you reboot in recovery mode
<digital_k> in terminal nom_
<jinroh> but in 1024 it's too big
<stefg> !sound | dmj
<Fezzler> stefg: HOT: Ok, Ext3 it is.  Is this something I can do from the GNOME GUI or best advised to format drive visa sudo command line?
<ubotu> dmj: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jinroh> digital_k:  what's your screen size? 19? 17?
<stefg> !sound | bmj
<ubotu> bmj: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<digital_k> 17 inch lcd, laptop
<blah> oh, ok, will it be obvious on how to reboot in recovery mode when i reboot?
<nom_> digital_k, I know that. Ok, that will run the actual program, or just get it.
<jinroh> hmm, but it's recommender 1280 for 17" and 19"
<Answer> blah,  in the grub boot menu there is an option for recovery mode
<blah> ok, thanks, off to look at that
<digital_k> nom_: its a command line, the only way to run it is in terminal.
<digital_k> :)
<Fezzler> stefg: HOT: I comfortable with either
<jshriver> anyone have experience using windows drivers for wifi cards?
<jshriver> or recommend a tutorial
<HOT> Fezzler: i am correct in saying the new drive is IDE not SATA?
<bmj> I've read all that, but I still can't get it to work.
<Answer> !wireless | jshriver
<ubotu> jshriver: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jshriver> thanks
<nom_> Digital_k, Im aware. Does that command run the program?
<Crane> heh now firefox just shut down
<Fezzler> HOT: Brand new Maxtor that can be ATA or IDE
<stefg> Fezzler: let's do it like real men, get a terminal and enter 'sudo fdisk -l' to know what device the new disk is
<spinull> surround sound
<Crane> I guess I will have to restart
<spinull> surround sound
<spinull> ?
<eifzon> How do i fix so steam is using ALSA in Crossover?
<Answer> !repeat | spinull
<ubotu> spinull: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<digital_k> nom_: lol the commands tell the computer to get rid of junk, thats what they do. there is no graphical program, no.
<HOT> Fezzler: chances are the new drive is HDB (hard disk B) so fdisk should show it as that
<spinull> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<spinull> :)
<HOT> Fezzler: stefg is way ahead of me, follow his directions
<Fezzler> stefg: You and me dude
<sin2gen2> anyone using fglrx (amd drivers 8.35.6, i think) with beryl-xgl in feisty?  mine freezes after the gnome splash as of today...
<stefg> Fezzler: so waht does sudo fdisk -l tell about a new drive?
<westyvw> my firend is having the wierdest problem after upgrading from dapper to fiesty
<Fezzler> stefg: Disk /dev/hdb: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes
<westyvw> there are lines all over the screen
<blah> Answer, ok, i booted from a recovery mode. It has left me in text mode. How do I go back to gnome? Or perhaps I need to turn off hardware accelleration before going to gnome?
<westyvw> they arent there at first but then they appear
<Fezzler> stefg: 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders
<westyvw> its a sis card
<stefg> Fezzler: ok, now 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb'
<jinroh> What Commander do you use in Ubuntu? I use (and own) Total Commander in Windows, but Gnome Commander and Krusader aren't just the same :p
<Fezzler> stefg: Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Fezzler> stefg: I was surprised what fdisk -l told me about drive 1
<unikon> Anyone know what the next release date is
<mbb> is there an archive site for planet.ubuntu? lots of good stuff there, goes away too fast some weeks...
<go1> unikon: 7/10
<Fezzler> stefg: may I IM hd 1 info?
<digital_k> go1: seriously? lol
<Waddledee> Hey there.  Can someone help me with my printing problem?  I want to reverse the order of printed pages for all applications...
<stefg> Fezzler: cfdisk will allow you to mak a partition on the new drive /dev/hdb... use pastebin instaed of PM .. see /topic or /paste
<unikon> go1 isnt there a webpage explaining the current status of the release
<Fezzler> /paste
<go1> I don't know.
<stefg> !paste | Fezzler
<jinroh> What Commander do you use in Ubuntu? I use (and own) Total Commander in Windows, but Gnome Commander and Krusader aren't just the same :p
<ubotu> Fezzler: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linxeh> go1: see topic in #ubuntu+1
<eifzon> How do i fix so steam is using ALSA in Crossover?
<linxeh> jinroh: I always thought people were joking when they said they used "commanders" still :o
<digital_k> jinroh: I use what comes with gnome desktop, its plenty for me. ;)
<Waddledee> Hey there.  Can someone help me with my printing problem?  I want to reverse the order of printed pages for all applications...
<jinroh> linxeh:  commanders r00lz :)
<putridp> ubotu's help for opera seems to be out of date for Feisty? I don't think it's installable via 'Add/Remove...' in the Application menu
<jinroh> digital_k:  so you mean Nautilus?
<digital_k> ya
<jinroh> :/
<jinroh> Don't get used to
<stefg> linxeh: the universe would not be worth to live in without 'mc' :-)
<digital_k> i like simple.
<UbuntuNoob> Is Grub used in ubuntu?
<digital_k> lol
<jinroh> I have been using Total Commander for 7 years (and I am 17 :) )
<ardya> UbuntuNoob: yes.
<Fezzler> stefg: do I paste the paste url here?
<serenity> hi
<stefg> Fezzler: yes, please
<unikon> go1 i found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<compengi> how to check through "ls" file size?
<Fezzler> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21740/
<VSpike> putridp: I think you're right
<chdragonfly> what does mount mean?
<serenity> i am looking for a software for streaming my desktop live into the internet. A kind of live-screencast. Is there any?
<Fezzler> stepf: Is the boot hd 20 gig formated into 3 drives?
<stefg> Fezzler: lokks good and sane
<go1> unikon : cool
<digital_k> jinroh: search synaptic for file manager or similar, I am sure there are many alternatives there waiting to be discovered. :)
<Waddledee> Um, since no one's addressed my question: I did a Google search which suggested I could solve the problem by editing /etc/cups/ppd/(Myprinter).ppd.  Is this the best approach to take?  If so, how do I successfully edit it?
<linxeh> ;-)
<stefg> Fezzler: one primary, one extended (which just holds the logical) and one swap... all fine
<Crane> Cool Thanks Answer I just needed to log out and back in
<ardya> jinroh: xfe is VERY Win Explorer-like
<putridp> It might be better if !opera pointed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<digital_k> Waddledee: if someone knows the solution, they will speak up usually. You arent being ignored. :)
<linxeh> jinroh: I used to use norton commander, but that was like 15-20 years ago :o
<Crane> Now how do I keep the /etc/resolv.conf from being over written
<stefg> Fezzler: so now cfdisk /dev/hdb
<Fezzler> stefg: Will the swap size be challenged if I add a 200 gig for storage behind the 20 gig boot disk?
<jinroh> digital_k:  will try :)
<LjL> putridp: err, it does...?
<jinroh> ardya:  win explorer?? I want total commander like :P
<serenity> noone an idea?
<VSpike> jinroh: I was always an XTree Gold fan (for DOS.. the windows version sucked)
<linxeh> xtree! :)
<linxeh> w00t
<linxeh> hehe
<linxeh> this is getting offtopic though :(
<stefg> Fezzler: swap is related to ram, not to diskspace
<jinroh> so noone use commanders anymore?
<chdragonfly> srry to ask this again, but im trying to change the boot.ini from linux, how do i do that again? Im completely new to linux/ubuntu.
<ardya> jinroh: no idea what "total commander like" is
<jinroh> I am getting old?
<Fezzler> stefg: before I "sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb" what does that do and what should I expect to see, because formating 200gig may take a while, right?
<Fezzler> stefg: Class act!
<digital_k> chdragonfly: why do you need to edit the boot.ini for windows from within linux?
<LjL> !info krusader | ardya, jinroh, maybe like this
<VSpike> jinroh: what about midnight commander? never used it but..
<ubotu> ardya, jinroh, maybe like this: krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.80.0~beta1-1 (feisty), package size 2982 kB, installed size 8324 kB
<UbuntuNoob> I'm trying to switch to Ubuntu from XP, but i am getting errors. Could someone message me so i could ask a few questions?
<chdragonfly> digital_k: my windows won't boot, and someone suggested to change the boot.ini file
<stefg> Fezzler: so just make one big partition type 83
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Waddledee> digital_k: I didn't think I was being ignored, but I thought I might have been lost in the noise.  At any rate, can you advise me on the, um, advisability of doing what http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263820 suggests?
<digital_k> UbuntuNoob: ask in here, someone will know.
<jinroh> VSpike:  I tried it I thing, it's too "command line"
<jinroh> *think
<UbuntuNoob> The install succeeds, but on first boot i get Grub error 18
<ardya> thats what terminals are for, file management :)
<UbuntuNoob> I researched the error, and it says something about my bios unable to access some boot stuff
<VSpike> jinroh: oh you want a gui one :)  And there was me thinking you were really old skool
<jinroh> VSpike:   not really :P
<Fezzler> stefg: so "sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb" is the command line instruction that will find the slave drive a partition/format it?
<putridp> LjL: Ahem. I think there's a cosy hole just here for me to crawl in...
<jinroh> Just one a functional (and nice graphical) commander :)
<zoidberg> hey guys whats a good torrent client for feisty
<zoidberg> \?
<jinroh> Like Total Commander :D
<__mikem> PriceChild, I need help, for some reason, my computer refuses to load ubuntu off of the live CD.
<digital_k> chdragonfly: did you install ubuntu on a dual boot or so you thought?
<stefg> Fezzler: yes, it will partition , but not format. making a filesystem is a second step
<digital_k> if so, grub should be installed
<Fezzler> stefg: Cause I'm ready to go!
<chdragonfly> digital_k: i think i installed it on dualboot...
<PriceChild> __mikem, I'm not availiable atm
<PriceChild> sorry
<Fezzler> stefg: Here I go!
<__mikem> okay
<Fezzler> stefg: brb
<digital_k> chdragonfly: there is no option at boot to select windows xp
<omnius> how do I access my hdd when im running the Live CD?
<rigar> c://irc.dslextreme.com/techguy
<zoidberg> anyone know of a good torent client for ubuntu?
<digital_k> if not , then there is no windows xp i am afraid
<stefg> Fezzler: wait, no reboot needed so far
<VSpike> jinroh: I'd be interested too... I tend to use konqueror, dolphin or command line, depending but always interested to try new software
<chdragonfly> digital_k: there is the option to select winXP, but when i click it, it just turns to a black screen and nothing happnes
<__mikem> Does anyone know why my live cd won't run (it boots, but then it freezes when trying to load ubuntu) on my new HP Pavilion
<UbuntuNoob> zoidberg: i love azureus :)
<Waddledee> zoidberg: I like Azureus, but the version that ships with ubuntu is glitchy.  It's fixable, though.
<zoidberg> Waddledee, how is it fixable
<ardya> apt-cache search torrent. pick one.
<jughead> I just use Ktorrent
<unikon> __mikem may be a bad burn
<zoidberg> Waddledee, i used to use azureus on ubuntu but it always ackted funny
<jinroh> VSpike:  the most "nice" commander I found  so far is Krusader (oh noes it's KDE :P)
<Fezzler> stefg: command brought up a utility.  Wait!  After I execute?  Don't do that to me.  My heart.  :)
<jinroh> maybe I'd need to use wine and get a real TC :)
<unikon> __ mikem i know for a fact that hp machines love to run linux
<__mikem> unikon, no, I am using the cd's from shipit, and both the 64 bit verion (which I would like to use) and the 32 bit version won't run
<digital_k> unikon: i have never had an issue with mine.
<stefg> Fezzler: so make one big partititon, write the partition table to disk, the quit cfdsik
<digital_k> hp=very linux friendly usually.
<omnius> I need to fix my grub but i cant see my partitions
<VSpike> jinroh: yeah it looks good, just not had time to familiarize with it yet
<unikon> __mikem look in your bios and see if the cd-rom is set to first boot device
<zoidberg> Waddledee, do u know how to make the fixes on azureus so it works right?
<CheshireViking> __mikem, what graphics card does the HP use?
<__mikem> nvidia
<hydan> what's the really slick osx like bar with physics?
<Geekosaur> ktorrent is a great idea IF you run KDE as your desktop.
<__mikem> unikon it boots the cd, but when it tries to run gdm, the screen gets lines accross it and it just sits there and does nothing
<n00b> can someone help me?
<Fezzler> stefg: First step, select New?
<QuixoticJ> zoidberg does your azureus just crash when you run it?
<stefg> Fezzler: right
<zoidberg> Waddledee, u there
<n00b> how do i install ndiswrapper?
<CheshireViking> __mikem, that throws my thought that it might have been the same problem I had on laptop, but that was ati xpress that caused my problem
<jughead> n00b, it depends; which ubuntu are you using?
<QuixoticJ> I don't know what that is n00b but have you tried sudo apt-get install packagename?
<Fezzler> stefg: Primary or Logical?
<eifzon> How do i fix so steam is using ALSA in Crossover?
<digital_k> _mikem: did you select the safe graphics mode?
<jinroh> VSpike:  oh I downloaded "bsc" and it looks more like TC :)
<n00b> feisty
<stefg> Fezzler: primary
<jinroh> (But a bit ugly)
<__mikem> digital_k, yes first thing I tried
<Waddledee> zoidberg: yeah, I'm here, sorry.  Working on other stuff.
<__mikem> the same thing happened
<Fezzler> stefg: Just accept the size it auto detected?  (Entire drive?)
<digital_k> you may need to download the alternate install cd if you cant get it to work, it uses a text based installer
<stefg> Fezzler: yes
<__mikem> it really is annoying because vista and all its eyecandy loads fine
<Geekosaur> mikem-it is probably a hardware problem.  Try booting it with another bootable CD.
<unikon> __mikem well at least your not using the HUGE black and silver gateway case those things wont even boot anything unless its a windows ACTUAL cd
<zoidberg> Waddledee, you think you could help me out with azureus
<hydan> what's the menu bar that has physics? it's name begins with a k. that's all i remember.
<Waddledee> And the fix is to replace the .jar file of Azureus with the newest one from the official site.  How exactly to do that I forget-- someone else walked me through it-- but I can probably figure it out if no one else can help.
<omnius> my grub is stuffed, I'm pretty sure i know how to change my menu.lst and fstab files but i dont know how to get to them when i use the Live CD?
<johnnybuoy> hi all!
<__mikem> Geekos
<jughead> y hallo thar johnnybuoy
<__mikem> oops
<__mikem> sorry
<__mikem> wroung button
<ardya> omnius: type the commands in grub
<johnnybuoy> this is not strictly ubuntu-related, but has anyone heard of a mailbox file viewer
<__mikem> I am not used to this keyboard
<DanaG> Hmm, with the -generic kernel, suspend now works again.
<Daverto> bbrazil: I downloaded dapper and It stops at Mounting Root File System.
<Willbert> Happenin people?
<Fezzler> stefg:  Bootable   Delete   Help   Maximize   Print  Type Quit  Units  Write   ???
<johnnybuoy> I do not need a full mail application, just to reat my mails I have lying around from old-old stuff
<digital_k> mbox you mean, johnnybuoy?
<Willbert> Everyting aighttttttttttttttt?
<johnnybuoy> yep
<stefg> Fezzler: write
<miles> Im a newbie, but is restart/crash common when modifying or using files from an NTFS external hard drive?
<johnnybuoy> mbox
<Slart> johnnybuoy: I always forget which is which.. but isn't mailbox in clear text?
<Waddledee> zoidberg: okay, I found the info.  You ready?
<johnnybuoy> digital_k, mbox is the type that stores every mail in one file, right?
<kemik> anyone care to help me out? tried upgrading from dapper->edgy and i'm getting this error: http://pastebin.se/16505
<omnius> ok so press esc when grub starts, then do I press 'e' or 'o'?
<kemik> i've also tried to remove the package, hold it back etc.
<chdragonfly> I installed ubuntu on dual boot with xp. When i start up compute, i can the 5 options, and choose the windows xp and then it just takes me to a black screen and does nothing. Anyone know how to fix that? or can someone tell me how to change the boot.ini file from linux?
<Fezzler> stefg: "writing partition table to disk"
<johnnybuoy> yes, but it's a friggin' 1.1 gig file, so opening it in a texteditor doesn't work
<CheshireViking> __mikem, another option would be to download & use the alternate cd, that was the only way I could get ubuntu installed on a laptop, the livecd kept freezing during startup
<stefg> Fezzler: that#s what we wanted
<__mikem> let me see what the bios settings are
<miles> Im a newbie, but is restart/crash common when modifying or using files from an NTFS external hard drive?
<AFaith> hello people
<Fezzler> stefg: Now just confirming that this disk will not be bootable
<HOT> miles: no it isnt
<AFaith> ive got a really nasty problem
<PurpZeY> miles: I've never had that problem
<Waddledee> zoidberg: *pokes*
<AFaith> ive  mistipped
<Slart> johnnybuoy: ahh.. and some filtering magic wont get you what you want? grep and friends?
<miles> Thank you. Ill make a post on the forums then! :)
<stefg> Fezzler: it's your storage as i understand, so you will not boot from it
<omnius> ardya: is it possible to edit menu.lst and fstab in grub?
<AFaith> i've misstiped and i've created a symlink instead of /etc/rc.d
<Slart> kemik: I would uninstall both python packages and then only reinstall one.. they might fix it later but for now that's a quick solution
<Fezzler> stefg: Correct.  It is a 200g slave for server storage.  I have a 20g master as the boot disk
<ardya> omnius: after you've booted yes
<AFaith> now i'm afraid of restarting my pc
<tommy_> i heard there is gonna be ubu 7.10   - why  ?? what will be the difference ??
<stefg> Fezzler: so if everything went well quit cfdisk now
<Geekosaur> mikem-I know of two excellent East Indian philosophers called Bin Dar and Dun Dat.  I am using a brand new Logitech keyboard right now.
<Fezzler> stefg: Back to:  Bootable   Delete   Help   Maximize   Print  Type Quit  Units  Write   ???
<omnius> ok i'll give it a try
<omnius> brb
<ardya> tommy_: +0.06
<kemik> Slart: i'm trying to kill the python2.4-clearsilver , but which is the otehr package??
<stefg> Fezzler: quit
<Slart> kemik: hold on.. I'll do some searching..
<digital_k> tommy_:just little things here and there, when its ready for mass release, as with all releases.
<johnnybuoy> Slart, it would be fine if I would be the target, but I'm not
<AFaith> please, can you help me ?
<AFaith> or give me and advice ?
<AFaith> please, i'm desperate
<bulmer> what you need help on?
<stefg> Fezzler: sudo fdisk -l once more to verify that you have a big partition on /dev/hdb/  now
<johnnybuoy> a total computer illiterate don't know grep and friends ;)
<Fezzler> stefg:  Will do, but message says: Quit program without writing partition table....didn't we just partition?
<AFaith> bulmer: i've told you the problem...
<Fezzler> stefg: haven't quit yet
<digital_k> johnnybuoy: you cant be completely illiterate, you found your way here. ;)
<bulmer> AFaith: i did not read.previous posting, i just got in
<AFaith> oh...
<stefg> Fezzler: then you didn't write... do that
<AFaith> ok .. let me tell you the problem again
<Fezzler> stefg: I did, I'll do it again, okay?
<Slart> johnnybuoy: oh.. well.. then... no, I don't have any easier solutions.. oh.. wait.. can't you just import the messagebox into some kind of mail client? (after all, it is "some kind of messagebox viewer" =)
<bulmer> also learn to prefix a nick so it would not be missed
<stefg> Fezzler: won't hurt
<Fezzler> stefg: select write again
<Digital_Dream> I need some help real quick
<AFaith> i've misstyped and i've created a symlink and i've replaced /etc/rc.d  with a symlink to /opt/lampp/lampp
<stefg> Fezzler: and press enter :-)
<The_PHP_Jedi> hey, any news on Rhythmbox equalizer?
<AFaith> bulmer: how do i do that ?
<Skyward> Are we allowed to ask nooby questions in here?
<miles> yes
<The_PHP_Jedi> yes skyward, lol
<Digital_Dream> Welcome Nanu! You have achieved a new peak of 1261 users for #ubuntu!
<Skyward> sweet
<bulmer> AFaith: do which? put a nick on the front of your message?
<zoidberg> Waddledee, i'm ready
<Digital_Dream> Welcome GMWeezel! You have achieved a new peak of 1262 users for #ubuntu!
<The_PHP_Jedi> yay, new peaks :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<AFaith> oh :P i will ...
<Digital_Dream> Sorry
<bulmer> AFaith: symlinks can be erased
<Fezzler> stefg: After write, I get: " No primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this.
<Fezzler>                  Toggle bootable flag of the current partition
<bedazzled> ok, i installed opera (the shared version) and the widgets seem awkward. k3b looks fine. what should i tweak?
<Waddledee> zoidberg: okay, first download the latest .jar file for Azureus from the official site.
<Digital_Dream> It's a plugin
<chdragonfly> what do i need to do to change a file on the windows partition?
<PriceChild> Digital_Dream, please turn it off now. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<GMWeezel> Does anyone know of a program I could use to upload videos to Linux via command line?
<Fezzler> stefg: what do I do at this point.  Before, I Quit
<GMWeezel> *videos to youtube
<stefg> Fezzler: just a warning... ignore that
<AFaith> bulmer: but if i'm erasing /etc/rc.d symlink it will remain a directory ?
<PriceChild> GMWeezel, youtube does it?
<AFaith> the original directory ?
<bedazzled> ?
<tidrion_> hey, unless I tell the computer to go to sleep the wireless network disconnects and can't reconnect until I reboot, any idea
<GMWeezel> PriceChilld:"via command line?"
<Fezzler> stefg: So, select Quit?
<Skyward> Well then, I have a small problem.  I'm trying to enable desktop effects, but it keeps returning an error: "The composite extension is not available".  I have an ati x1600 card and installed drivers via the Envy script.
<Waddledee> zoidberg: second, install Azureus through the Add/Remove menu, if you haven't already.  Let me know when you've done both.
<Slart> hmm.. is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ down? or is it just me it hates?
<bedazzled> i have the windows native skin
<sven_> hello, how can I uninstall totem-gstreamer without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop? I want to install totem-xine
<bulmer> AFaith: its easy to recreate a directory, for one, if you created a symlink using an existing name, it will not be created anyways
<bedazzled> ...
<stefg> Fezzler: so if the partition table is now written to disk, yes, then quit
<PriceChild> GMWeezel, I'm sure that they wouldn't like that from the T&C... and I don't think one exists sorry
<zoidberg> Waddledee, i downloaded azureus through apt-get in the terminal....now you want me to download the .jar file from the azureus website?
<Slart> kemik: I think one package is python-clearsilver 0.9.13-3.2ubuntu1 the other one is python2.4-clearsilver
<AFaith> bulmer: are you telling me that i cannot restore /etc/rc.d ? and if so, if i reboot my pc, it will have problems or just boot normally ?
<dmatysiak> so, i disabled speedstep in bios, and i still get some weird ass scaling in ubuntu. and despite being 2.4GHz cores, it only hits 900, even when i use cpufreq-selector with 2400000. what is the problem?
<Skyward> Is there something I am doing wrong?
<stefg> Fezzler: now sudo fdisk -l again and verify there's a /dev/hdb1
<Waddledee> zoidberg: yes.  You're going to replace the .jar file from Ubuntu's installation with the latest one from Azureus.
<chdragonfly> can someone plz plz help me?
<chdragonfly> or is my problem unsolvable
<Digital_Dream> Can someone help me to get my wireless working in Ubuntu?
<bulmer> AFaith: i dont think /etc/rc.d is as important as /etc/init.d  but hang on..let me compare to my Dapper
<Waddledee> chdragonfly: what's your problem?
<jinroh> Hello, I have downloaded and instaled "ubuntustudio-theme" and all that, how can I select it for use?
<dmatysiak> everything online is about getting speedstep working. i want *NO SCALING* just full throttle.
<AFaith> ok ...
<chdragonfly> waddledee: my windows won't boot on a dual boot with linux T_T, it just takes me to a black screen
<defcon> how do I irc on ipv6 in ubuntu
<defcon> any documentation on that
<bulmer> AFaith: /etc/rc.d does not even exist on mine..only /etc/init.d
<spinull> i want to know how to use my surround sound with ubuntu
<Slart> defcon: your isp supports ipv6?
<Waddledee> chdragonfly: oh.  Sorry, but I know very little about linux, so I can't solve your problem.  Hopefully someone else can, though.
<Slart> defcon: and the irc-server?
<defcon> Slart, yet
<defcon> yes
<Answer> bulmer, AFaith /etc/rcS.d/
<Crane> Hello yet again
<Fezzler> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21741/
<Geekosaur> mikem-how are you making out?
<Answer> jinroh, #ubuntu-studio
<Crane> Can anyone tell me how to keep my resolv.conf from being over written
<jinroh> Answer:   I don't use ubuntu-studio
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(blackjackel/#ubuntu) vendor string SGI...
(LjL/#ubuntu) lnxkde: you cannot just use the packaged drivers?
(stefg/#ubuntu) Fezzler: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21745/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
(lnxkde/#ubuntu) also that happends when startx but the installation of the nvidia driver went ok (./nvidiadriver blah blah
(blackjackel/#ubuntu) kitche, vendo string SGI, is that it?
<mobutu> which graphical bittorrent client consumes the least memory/processor ?
(lnxkde/#ubuntu) LjL: no I have a recompiled kernel for my hardware
(blackjackel/#ubuntu) kitche, another verndor string says ATI
(Fezzler/#ubuntu) stefg: After re-boot  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21747/
(Memme/#ubuntu) Sons ...can u help me?
(stefg/#ubuntu) Fezzler: do you see the disk on the desktop already
(Rocito/#ubuntu) mobutu, i'm gonna say just use the terminal version, its graphical enough ;)
<kitche> blackjackel: your most likely using the open source drivers
<gubluntu> i have installed ubuntu fresh on a machine with a 15 inch elo touchscreen (serial interface).. appreantly ubuntu has recogized it because i see it has installed the input elo xorg driver automagically.. i just have no idea how to get it working now.....
<Decepticon> hello theres this company (i forgot the website) that you pay money and they set up a full install ubuntu media center with dvr and all kinds of goodies, any idea who it is? or what the website is?
<frederic> #ubuntu-fr
<Dabian> PriceChild:  Here is what I plan to write .. is it good enough? "I had the same problem and found the same fix on the net." [NEWLINE]  "The fix works for me.  The file to change is /usr/lib/tinyerp-server/netsvc.py" [NEWLINE]  I'm running Ubuntu Feisty Fawn .
<stefg> Fezzler: do you see the disk on the desktop already?
<Fezzler> stefg:  I use a clean desktop
<kayde> Heya, REALLY URGENT! that i am able to format this ipod so i can re-install software... how can i reformat it? is there a commmand?
<PriceChild> Dabian, sounds great :)
<blackjackel> kitche, thats what Im trying to find out, but my restricted drivers manager says im using restricted drivers
<Fezzler> stefg:  Look in System or Places?
<stefg> Fezzler: yes, look in computer
<kitche> blackjackel: oh you might be using the ati drivers but not fully
<Dabian> PriceChild: OK .. bug 113954 in Ubuntu is now confirmed. :)
<blackjackel> kitche, how can I use them fully? I'm having serious framerate issues with games...
* PriceChild highfives Dabian 
<Rocito> Mobutu, just start a btlaunchmanycurses in any folder and keep it running, then put torrents you want downloaded into that folder and it starts them automatically. --max_upload_rate for max upload per download, --max_download_rate also works.
<Memme> ....
<Fezzler> stefg:  Yup, reports in as 183.3 GB Volume
<kitche> !ati | blackjackel follow this since I don't like ATI drivers soI can't fix problems with them when people have them
<ubotu> blackjackel follow this since I don't like ATI drivers soI can't fix problems with them when people have them: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Fezzler> stefg: that good?
<ward_> how can i install something from source to a directory i choose myself?
<stefg> Fezzler: i think taht disk didn't get a UUID during format, but that's fine
<kayde> HOW do i format a mountable drive?!!!!
<blackjackel> kitche, thanks, will do
<PriceChild> kayde, delete all the files off of it?
<Fezzler> stefg: What does that mean and will samba or smb or all that network stuff need a UUID?
<kayde> PriceChild: that works?
<ward_> kayde, depends :p
<ward_> what u wanna achieve
<Fylk> Hey guys, how do I sync evolution and Google Calendar?
<PriceChild> kayde, no point really in doing anything else...
<Rocito> ward_ you do that automatically by configure, make, make installing it without copying it to /usr/bin or w/e afaik.. at least i hope so! or my box is .. doomed.
<PriceChild> kayde, unless you want to remove "evidence"
<SonsOfAtreus> keyde, a lesson on 'format':    http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdln_format.htm
<lnxkde> Do I need to build a resticted modules packges for my running kernel, to get the nvidia driver from nviodia.com working?
<lnxkde> when I do modprobe nvidia I get a error that says FATAL : could not lounch nvidia install script
<lnxkde> also that happends when startx but the installation of the nvidia driver went ok (./nvidiadriver blah blah
<kayde> ward_: i have a software-screwd ipod, and only linux finds it, so i need to format it
<stefg> Fezzler: so far so good... we need to enter the info into /etc/fstab now to make the disk usable for samba. Ansd, no, samba doesn't need a UUID, that's just ubuntu weirdness. we're going to mount it by /dev/ name... works as well
<jrib> Rocito: make install  usually puts stuff in /usr/local/ by default
<Memme> I try to re-ask you the big question....
<Memme> Is possible to remove the "default" emblems in Nautilus????
<ward_> kayde, then its not enough to delete the files
<SonsOfAtreus> kayde, a lesson on 'format':    http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdln_format.htm
<ward_> (but u can allways try)
<Rocito> jrib ouch.
<jrib> ward_: you can usually change the prefix at the ./configure stage with:  ./configure --prefix /my/special/prefix
<ward_> jrib, yeah
<shawn34> im using pscal to calibrate my gamepad. but everytime i reboot... i have to calibrate again. any ideas?
<Fezzler> stefg: I'm ready
<Rocito> fylk http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/18/sync-evolution-calendar-with-google-calendar/
<ward_> lol crap, jrab, i just did ./configure allready :p
<jrib> ward_: so run it again :)
<Fylk> Rocito: I was looking at that just now.
<Fezzler> will I be sudo gedit ing the fstab file?
<ward_> jrib, i know lol, but it takes forever
<stefg> Fezzler: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21748/
<kayde> SonsOfAtreus: im sorry, i dont have a clue what that is saying... im 2days experianced with linux
<Rocito> its how I do it fylk
<Dabian> PriceChild: THanks for your help!  If we all use "Ubuntu" [african meaning] , we'll end up with a better system. ;)
<Fezzler> stefg: got it.  Just copy and past into fstab?
<Icehag> what the root password  for 6.10 edgy eft
<kayde> SonsOfAtreus: any simple ways that you know of?
<jrib> !root > Icehag (see the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> Fezzler: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab .... add the /dev/hdb1 line
<Dabian> Icehag: There is none.
<Dabian> Icehag: You don't need it.
<Rocito> wll
<Rocito> you can always sudo passwd
<Icehag> asks me for password when doing sudo
<shawn34> im using pscal to calibrate my gamepad. but everytime i reboot... i have to calibrate again. any ideas?
<Memme> ...ok, it's not my time,,, I'll come back soon...
<Dabian> Icehag: Thats just your userpassword.
<Rocito> icehag just use your own password
<Icehag> ok
<Fezzler> stefg: Done
<stefg> Fezzler: sudo mount -a
<stefg> Fezzler: save the fstab first, of course
<Fezzler> stefg: gksudo important over sudo...I've been using sudo
<stefg> Fezzler: no... don't  mond
<stefg> mind
<Fezzler> stefg: DONE sudo mount -a
<Geek6000> hi all - im having a problem running xwinwrap to run a sreensaver as desktop background however it returs the errr unsuported depth 0. Any ideas what i can do.....thanks
<toti> #palug
<Fezzler> stefg: Interesting: New drive no longer visible in Places>Computer???
<__mikem> Okay, I need to know, is the NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 supported by linux?
<stefg> Fezzler: so you should have your shiny new drive now mounted in /srv. verify by just issuing 'mount'
<Fezzler> stefg: just type mount at the command line prompt?
<stefg> Fezzler: that's correct. it doesn#t show no more in computer if it's mounted outside of medo
<stefg> Fezzler: yes
<shawn34> __mikem, linux supports whatever nvidia linux drivers support
<jc> anyone help me? i'm trying to work out how to get my machine to boot up at a specific time
<Dabian> jc: BIOS
<jc> that the only way?
<shawn34> im using pscal to calibrate my gamepad. but everytime i reboot... i have to calibrate again. any ideas?
<Dabian> jc: Well .. that depends ..
<__mikem> sbawn34, no I mean my brother says the reason my computer refuses to load the live ubuntu cd is because the video card is not supported, and I want to know if thats true or if its just a copout
<dreameen> im gettin fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f7e0,0x00000000), stub!
<dreameen> <dreameen> when trying to launch Command&Conquer 3 under wine
<dreameen> <dreameen> any ideas?
<oldude67> hey whats a good linux version to put on an old dell,with like little memory?
<Fezzler> stefg: Is this what we were after: /dev/hdb1 on /srv type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<erUSUL> dreameen: are you sure wine supports the game?
<stefg> Fezzler: bingo!
<dreameen> yup
<Cisyouc> olddude67: How little memory?
<Fezzler> stefg: Thanks! You da man.
<Crane> hmmm, seem's the resolv.conf is working but still having issues wiht network
<jc> Dabian: depends on what?
<__mikem> shawn34, no I mean my brother says the reason my computer refuses to load the live ubuntu cd is because the video card is not supported, and I want to know if thats true or if its just a copout
<oldude67> Cisyouc: like only about 80 meg
<Cisyouc> oldude67: CPU?
<WonderWal> is feisty stable right now?
<stefg> Fezzler: 2 things to do... 1.) there's 5% reserved for root (stupid in case of data-drives) 2.) make it available on the net
<Fezzler> One last question.  As I config samba and smb.conf how do I point to that HD path?
<oldude67> Cisyouc:p3 550
<shawn34> __mikem, i have a on board nvidia 440go and live works well with any distro
<Cisyouc> oldude67: You might be able to do xubuntu if you use the alternative CD to install.
<Fezzler> stefg: didn't understand last instruction,  too techie for me
<Dabian> jc: Loads of stuff ... basicly how much work you're prepared to do ..
<jrib> WonderWal: yes, was released as stable in april
<oldude67> Cisyouc: well its running slack 11 but its like real slow.
<Cisyouc> oldude67: I'm not sure how great it will run though. I used to run Gnome/Debian on a p3 450 but it had more RAM. It'd probably work OK I guess.
<__mikem> shawn34 then why won't this POS comptuer load the live cd
<Cisyouc> oldude67: What Desktop Environment? KDE? Gnome? XFCE? *Box?
<ward_> how can i convert windows text files into linux?
<SonsOfAtreus> Where'd she go???  I finally found something for kayde....  'Using an iPod in Linux'    http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8160
<stefg> Fezzler: sudo umount /srv && sudo tune2fs -m 0  /dev/hdb1  && sudo mount -a
<oldude67> Cisyouc: kde
<kazol> ffm: Thanks. I'll maximize / then.
<Fezzler> stefg: I'm confused.  If I don't see second drive, how am I accessing it, creating directories on it, etc.
<PaaC> Hi there. I've got an issue with Fiesty x86. When I boot from the CD the X window server fails to start. I have successfully installed it on VMware with the same CD. My hardware is a MacBook Pro C2D. Any suggestions?
<Cisyouc> oldude67: Yeah, that's probably why. KDE is pretty intense. Try Xubuntu with the Alternate Install CD. It'll likely work smoother.
<mEck0> I want to start coding for QT, is libqt4-dev the only package I need?
<Fezzler> stefg: Done
<stefg> Fezzler: first run the line i gave you above to get the drives full capacity
<Fezzler> stefg: Done
<oldude67> Cisyouc: thanks....ill check into it
<ward_> how can i convert windows text files into linux?
<chdragonfly> how can i change the boot.ini file from linux?
<kazol> what's the difference between primary and logical partitions?
<jrib> ward_: dos2unixin the "tofrodos" package
<stefg> Fezzler: so it's now mounted in /srv again... there it is. so have you installed samba already ?
<jrib> ward_: dos2unix in the "tofrodos" package
<ward_> jrib, will see thanx
<Fezzler> stefg: Samba is installed can configure simply
<boxgamex> DCC SEND "THINNING_TEH_HEARD" 0 0 0
* roadboy is sleeping..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@198.23.33.65.cfl.res.rr.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b carl*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* carl was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b carl!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Vegabondux_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Vegabondux_ was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<Fezzler> stefg: Again, I'm confused, is it configured to be transparent?  How come I don't see the new drive in Places>Computer
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Yasumoto*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<stefg> Fezzler: the whole drive now appears in /srv . navigate to 7srv and you'll fin it's got 180+ GB free there
<stefg> boooahhh ... lag
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hkjgn*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<LjL> PriceChild: sigh. i just did yasumoto too.. :P
<James_> can anybody help me get my ZyXEL USB Wireless adapter working in Ubuntu 7.04?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Gallius!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Gallius was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* HKJGN_ was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<stefg> Fezzler: the whole drive now appears in /srv . navigate to /srv and you'll fin it's got 180+ GB free there
* mode/#ubuntu [+b qophresh!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* qophresh was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b dml!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* dml was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (jrib)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ytoox> I need help with ekiga, can anybody help? I registered but my account doesn't get registered when I try ekiga
* PriceChild just let LjL finish as was easiest :)
<Fezzler> stefg:  Hold on. I'm getting my mind around this.  I think I understand'
<James_> Is it possible to get the ZyXEL G-202 working in Ubuntu, I can see it in Device Manager but it wont work :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<majd> hey, the sound from my speakers is really crappy
<BigToe> How come I can
<stefg> Fezzler: that is what mountpoint are about. Abstarct physical drives from the filesystem
<BigToe> er
<ward_> lol wtf is happening?
<chdragonfly> how can i change a file that's in the windows partition?
<BigToe> How come I can't SSH into my Ubuntu Server any more? I type in my server's domain name, connect but the connection times out.
<James_> BigToe: Were u talking to me?
<BigToe> no James_ :S
<James_> :(
<Fezzler> stefg: what is the ls command option to show the 183 gig.  Right now it just returns lost and found
<James_> lol
<James_> I really want this working
<ward_> chdragonfly, i'm not sure but i think its only possible to write to FAT32, not NTFS, but i'm not sure at all
<SlimG> What is required of the ssh server to allow a client to setup a reversed ssh tunnel to the server?
<stefg> Fezzler: that's correct. lost+found is a system dir required for ext3
<BigToe> I can't currently connect via 192.168.1.*** because my router isn't working 100% correctly :S
<Fezzler> stefg: but I get it.  Very cool.  For my server purposes, the entire drive is simply the /srv folder
<stefg> Fezzler: welcome to the wonderful wold of unix/linux :-)
<BigToe> Oh wait
<Fezzler> stefg: I'm learning.  Very cool.  Should speed my configuring of samba
<BigToe> I can connect via 192.* because it's just changed from 100 to 102 :S
<apol> where can I find xvidcap?
<BigToe> ok
<Fezzler> stefg: Again.  For my own peace of mind, is there a command line or GUI way to see /srv has 183 gig associated with it?
<Icehag> yay i setup my Zydas USB Wifi without help ,shows me i am learning okay :)
<BigToe> how do I exit out of screen without it closing the programs?
<PriceChild> BigToe, ctrl+a d
<BigToe> thanks
<stefg> Fezzler: df -h
<stefg> ping
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: You can write to NTFS using NTFS-3G
<Fezzler> stefg: don't understand results of "sudo df -h"
<SlimG> What is required of the ssh server to allow a client to setup a reversed ssh tunnel to the server?
<SonsOfAtreus> apoi, you owe me,  http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/
<Fezzler> stefg: Oh, I see.../dev/hdb1             184G  188M  184G   1% /srv
<Fezzler> stefg: cool
<Lilacor> Fezzler: it tells you the mount points of volumes as well as their stats
<Lilacor> SlimG: care to explain what a "reversed ssh tunnel" is?
* stefg got disconnected again
<Fezzler> stefg: First, I can't thank you enough and know I truly appreciate your expertise, kindness and patience.
<chdragonfly> Lilacor: im trying that, the ntfs-g3 thing, but i don't know if i did something wrong or what, it still doesn't give me access to write it
<SlimG> Lilacor: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10879-5779944.html?tag=nl.e011
<imbecile> hey guys, where are my icons located?
<ikonia> imbecile: in the themes
<stefg> Fezzler: that's unix-love :-)
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: waht does it say when you try to mount the drive using ntfs-3g?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@198.23.33.65.cfl.res.rr.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<imbecile> ikonia:  Im looking for xchat icon.. is that in themes?
<ikonia> imbecile: depends if its included in the themes icon set
<Fezzler> stefg: Lastly, any words of wisdom as I configure smb.conf or file structure advice for /srv ? It's me, wife, three kids, music, photos, docs ...
<johnficca2> does anyone know how to connect a jabra headset with bluetooth and then use it for skype?
<Fezzler> stefg: from the Ubuntu box, Vista HP, iMacG5 and maybe iMacG3 if I can get AppleSHare to work on a G3.
<imbecile> ikonia:  Im just looking for the basic icoms
<johnficca2> does bluetooth work with ubuntu?
<Fezzler> stefg: so far, my biggest trouble in configuring smb.conf is the permissions.
<Lilacor> SlimG: interesting
<ikonia> imbecile: then I suspect it will be in the theme file
<ikonia> files
<chdragonfly> lilacor: i was following the guide on here... http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=675 it doesn't really say anything, just that when i try to save the boot.ini file, it just says its a read only file
#ubuntu 2008-05-12
<ubuntunovice> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
<ubuntunovice> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ubuntunovice> Disk identifier: 0xcee9a3c3
<FloodBot2> ubuntunovice: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntunovice>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubuntunovice> /dev/sda1   *           1        4820    38716618+  83  Linux
<randal> gilan: doesent work
<thingy> Computer|Nerd: You might have the mozilla-plugin-gnash package installed...which is an alternantive flash plugin. Try apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-gnash
<randal> Starnestommy:  im tring to change the menu bar
<evilgnome> sparr__: I don't know what to tell you. I don't know what packages you would be losing (or why). for me, full-upgrade doesn't want to remove anything.
<phoenix5002> I need to back up my video driver, because I want to try updating and I've had trouble with this in the past
 * thingy needs to remember to tell them to priv msg stuff or use the pastebin! :-/
<Starnestommy> randal: the icon in it or the menus in it?
<gilan> randal: first: add  a Main Menu applet to panel
<fallenangel> What is the best IDE for C++?
<ubuntunovice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11530/
<randal> ill show you the pic of it
<wirechief_intel> phoenix5002: which driver ati ?
<xborgy> could someone tell me how do i get rid of a folder thats stuck and i cant remove it from my Trash?
<WelshDragon> Hey having a bit of trouble. Ubuntu is able to pick up my one sata drive. (The one it's installed on.) But it's unable to pick up any other drives i plug in, IDE or Sata. Any suggestions on what i could try?
<phoenix5002> wirechief_intel: yes "RADEON IGP 345M"
<gilan> randal: follow tutorial send to you
<Computer|Nerd> thingy ok, I did that; now what?
<randal> Starnestommy: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=44570&file1=44570-1.jpg&file2=44570-2.png&file3=&name=LiNsta+3+(Linux+is+Not+Vista)
<dmsuperman> A lot of text in firefox looks really hard to read, but only in firefox. The default font is Times New Roman, size 16, so I'm not sure what's wrong. It looks really pixelated, I guess is a good term for it.
<gilan> randal: object_8 >menu-object
<randal> gilan: i did it wont let me change the address for the pic its faded and wont let me change it
<thingy> Computer|Nerd: Did it uninstall that package?
<Starnestommy> randal: I'm not sure how to do it
<randal> gilan:  i got no object_8
<wirechief_intel> phoenix5002: are you using fglrx ?
<Computer|Nerd> thingy no, it went through a process, but then it said 0 installed 0 removed and so on
<Computer|Nerd> thingy, but I could've sworn that or something like that is what I have installed
<phoenix5002> wirechief_intel: no I'm using the open source driver.  The one Ubuntu gave me when I installed.
<dmhouse> Hey all. I've just upgraded to 8.04, and now my laptop won't play any music files -- I've tried playing MP3s and Ogg files with both Movie Player and Rhythmbox. Both just sit there, thinking that they're playing the file, but no sound comes out and the time elapsed through the track does't change. Any suggestions?
<gilan> randal: are you add "Main Menu" applet to panel
<thingy> Computer|Nerd: can you copy and paste into pastebin the contents of your mozilla's about:plugins page?
<randal> no i didint
<randal> i will
<randal> 1 sec
<thingy> Computer|Nerd: doh...i meant about : plugins page <-- turned it into a smiley
<gilan> randal:ok, then restart gconf-editor
<Computer|Nerd> thingy, yes, hold on
<D3RGPS31> Do any of you have experience with grub?
<wirechief_intel> phoenix5002: what do you get with cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<randal> ok
<laeg> i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when vlc is paused in the background i don't get sound in other apps - how can i fix this?
<CaptainMorgan> is the performance in 64-bit Ubuntu noticeable versus the 32-bit version ? I'm not asking an architectural question per se, but an *ubuntu* question....
<gilan> randal: apps > panel > object
<edemkrimea> hi out there.can i upgrade from ubuntu studio 7.10 to standart ubuntu .04 when i insert the disk it asks me if i wish to upgrade
<phoenix5002> wirechief_intel:     	Driver		"kbd"
<phoenix5002> 	Driver		"mouse"
<phoenix5002> 	Driver		"synaptics"
<RyanPrior> xborgy: You could probably empty your trash completely by typing "sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* ~/.local/share/Trash/info/*"
<gilan> randal: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/cristal+start+buttons?content=57477
<mgolisch> wirechief_intel: uuoc
<Lynet> ubuntunovice: Those looks like fairly normal partitions. What was your question/problem again?
<xborgy> Ryan: ty i will give that a god.
<dmsuperman> A lot of text in firefox looks really hard to read, but only in firefox. The default font is Times New Roman, size 16, so I'm not sure what's wrong. It looks really pixelated, I guess is a good term for it.
<xborgy> god*go
<Computer|Nerd> thingy, http://pastebin.com/m6de68300 (I won't respond for a while because I have to leave for about 10 min but I will be back... please don't leave!)
<randal> gil ya i got a start button but now what
<thingy> Computer|Nerd: Priv msg me when you get back
<szx0> How do you remove a MD when configuring partitions for RAID?
<CaptainMorgan> dmsuperman, it's beta- I assume? problems are abundant
<gilan> randal: did you see menu-object
<randal> gilan:  i now see a new thing object_3 it has it now what
<gilan> randal: ok
<wirechief_intel> phoenix5002: hmm, sounds like that driver is on the livecd (but am not sure)
<randal> gilan:  now what do i clic
<CaptainMorgan> dmsuperman, why they decided to ship an LTS version with beta I don't know...
<gilan> randal: thats it
<Starnestommy> I think most of the beta stuff will be upgraded to the final versions once they're out
<dmsuperman> CaptainMorgan, Still gutsy, still 2.0.0.14
<randal> gilan: where do i tell it to use a differnt picture
<gilan> randal: use_custom_icon  (right panel)
<CaptainMorgan> dmsuperman, did you update your system?
<dmsuperman> it's got all the latest updates
<RyanPrior> xborgy: In fact, it looks like you can just do "sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash" and it'll be fine.
<gilan> randal: and custom_icon (right panel)
<CaptainMorgan> dmsuperman, I imagine then the latest updates have done something to it... but I'm not certain
<gilan> randal: did you see its
<phoenix5002> wirechief_intel: well I've tried upgrading it before and I have problems with the fglrx and the ones on the ati website.  and I have trouble getting back to the driver I have now, but I did a fresh install of Hardy so I want to back up this driver before I try upgrading it with envy
<szx0> How do you remove a MD when configuring partitions for RAID? When I try to "Delete MD device", I see the two MD's that I created but no longer want (md1_raid0 , md2_raid0) I receive the error: "There was an error deleting the multidisk device. It may be in use." The only way I was able to recover from this previous was perform a low-level format (turn all bits to 0... I really don't want to do that again)
<dmsuperman> CaptainMorgan, I think it's the times new roman font, it seems to somehow have been damaged.
<xborgy> RyanPrior: nice thanks alot brother!
<CaptainMorgan> dmsuperman, try a different font? what happens?
<macd> szx0, next time try unmounting it.
<randal> gilan: ? right click it?
<szx0> macd, how do I go about do that?
<gilan> randal: no left click
<macd> szx0, "man umount"
<gilan> randal: value
<wirechief_> phoenix5002: ok well, i would of thought you were using a vesa driver but its not coming up that way
<macd> szx0, additionally, "man mdadm"
<randal> gilan: i got it to work thank you
<gilan> randal: really??
<CaptainMorgan> is the performance in 64-bit Ubuntu noticeable versus the 32-bit version ? I'm not asking an architectural question per se, but an *ubuntu* question....
<dmsuperman> CaptainMorgan, DejaVuSans looks better, but still really weak somehow
<wirechief_> phoenix5002: i have fglrx installed (had problems too ) and fell back it come up with vesa
<macd> CaptainMorgan, on the desktop, no.
<randal> gilan: when you click it it doesn nothing
<gilan> randal: 1 sec.
<szx0> macd, I know how to use unmount. But that seems very irrelevant during the Ubuntu Installation procedure... I don't  have access to any command prompt. I don't even have proper partitions?
<yell0w> hey guys does anyone know how to reduce ntop's resource consumption ?
<randal> gilan: nvm its working
<CaptainMorgan> macd, I've got my memory maxed at 4gbs... I'd like to address that last GB that isn't addressed in 32-bit OSs... or is ubuntu not affected by this addressing ?
<macd> szx0, you have right click in gparted to unmount then.
<wirechief_> phoenix5002: i just changd macines here
<macd> CaptainMorgan, thats a good enough reason to use 64bit
<yell0w> hey guys does anyone know how to reduce ntop's resource consumption ?
<szx0> macd, there is no right-click in the text-based installation
<macd> yell0w, dont use it
<randal> gilan: but it doesent show places or system settings and stuff
<wirechief_> phoenix5002: when i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i ended up with vesa
<yell0w> macd: do you know something similar to it but not such a resource hog ?
<macd> szx0, on a text based install you'd want to not use the guided partitioning, and use advanced.
<filthpig> hi, I was by here earlier today about a problem with apt claiming my drive was full allthough I installed ubuntu from scratch last week and my root partition is ~10 gb. apt-get clean fixed that, but upon further inspection I find that my root partition actually IS full, but I can't understand what's taking up so much space since my /home is a separate partition and I never use root partition actively.. any ideas what might be causing this?
<macd> yell0w, not really, its just a hog
<wirechief_> phoenix5002: when i have a ati1300
<szx0> macd, I am not using the guided partition. I don't even think the guided partition can be used for RAID. I am configuring my partitions manually.
<macd> yell0w, for on the fly I use "bmon" but its no where near as good as ntop
<gilan> randal: http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/3731/screenshotconfigurationez8.png
<RyanPrior> filthpig: There's a utility to find out what's hogging your disk space.
<portokaosol> I must be asking impossible questions today, barely anyone knows to answer.. but, can somebody help me set up my graphics card on my laptop? is there a easy way at least for me to try, before going nuts?
<filthpig> RyanPrior, which is? ;)
<RyanPrior> filthpig: Applications -> Accessories -> Disk usage analyzer
<tyler> I installed samba from the respitories...where is the documentation for it...?
<wirechief_> phoenix5002: when i have a ati1300 and default is vesa unless i decided to install my fglrx driver
<Fogel1497> When I hit the media buttons on my keyboard such as play, pause, next track, volume up volume down, nothing happens. For things like volume up/down and mute i see the correct corresponding gfx on my screen indicating the action is taking place, however the actual audio output is unchanged. For buttons like play/pause i see nothing on screen and nothing happens. Any ideas how i can get my keyboard media buttons functioning?
<gilan> randal: my conf
<macd> szx0, after you found your raid devices unable to be deleted from that disk partitioner, you should have gone to a alternate tty and used mdadm to delete the raid devices
<Calvin87> Hello all
<Calvin87> How do I automatically mount in NTFS drive in HH ?
<phoenix5002> wirechief_: well is there a general way to backup any video driver, or is it different for different drivers?
<macd> szx0, its assumed if your messing with softraid you know your way around the utilities that manage it
 * macd food calls
<Calvin87> I know you edit /etc/fstab -- but what file system type do you use?
<Starnestommy> Calvin87: I think it's ntfs
<xborgy> RyanPrior: it all worked fantasticly,i dont why or how something got stuck in the Trash in teh first place?
<wirechief_> phoenix5002: i just backup the xorg.conf
<gilan> randal: ok??
<Jonty> why does apt keep packages back?
<RyanPrior> xborgy: It is indeed strange, but it might have been caused by using sudo nautilus.
<openuser> Why any of flash player (flash-player nonfree, gnash and swfdec) are not working???
<Starnestommy> Jonty: which packages?
<RyanPrior> xborgy: If you use Nautilus as root, make sure you use gksudo.
<phoenix5002> wirechief_: I tried that and it doesn't work because the driver on ati's website has the same name I think so it overwrites the one I currently have, or something like that
<wirechief_> phoenix5002: i just backup the xorg.conf   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<xborgy> im so new i dont know what Nautilus is
<Starnestommy> xborgy: it's the file manager or file browser
<Boohbah> xborgy: gnome graphical file manager
<Jonty> Starnestommy: well, I did apt-get upgrade amarok and it's keeping back amarok
<xborgy> ahh yes ok
<phoenix5002> wirechief_: basically the xorg.conf file looks exactly the same after I upgrade as it does now, but the driver is different, I have no "direct rendering" with the proprietary driver
<Starnestommy> Jonty: does it say anything else?
<filthpig> RyanPrior, oh, thanks! Found the problem almost instantly :D My first attemt in making a backup started putting the backup on root instead of external drive :D
<Jonty> Starnestommy: 5 not fully installed or removed
<ryanakca> Why does a GPG key id start with 0x ?
<Starnestommy> Jonty: could you please pastebin the whole output?
<Jonty> Starnestommy: but that didn't stop it with a bunch of other packages
<Calvin87> Starnestommy: Hrm... aren't they supposed to automatically mount?
<RyanPrior> filthpig: It's a neat little app, isn't it? :-)
<Calvin87> For some reason it didnt
<wirechief_> phoenix5002: try backing up this /usr/src/ati-driver-installer-8-4-x86.x86_64.run
<Starnestommy> ryanakca: GPG keys are hexidecimal, and hex numbers are usually indicated by prefixing them with 0x
<filthpig> RyanPrior, very neat indeed!
<Jonty> Starnestommy: http://pastebin.com/m3816ec31
<wirechief_> phoenix5002: thats what is used to make the driver
<SniZ> which edition of ubuntu you can suggest for home media center? amd x2 64
<Flip2405> herrook you here
<Starnestommy> Calvin87: I think you'll need the auto option
<D3RGPS31> grub question - how do i remove the text and boarder of grub, so it only shows my splash image and the OS choices?
<phoenix5002> wirechief_: I don't have that file
<Starnestommy> Jonty: what about just sudo apt-get upgrade?
<pulseezar> is there a way for me to force the screen resolution when I'm in safe graphics mode?
<ryanakca> Starnestommy: ah, thanks
<Jonty> Starnestommy: still keeps them back
<NorthLioness> halp.. I get: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<NorthLioness> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<nxusr> on reboot i have to use "hwclock --hctosys" to get the clock right -- how do i fix wrong clock reboot
<Starnestommy> NorthLioness: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hou5ton> anyone know where I can find the instructions on getting dual monitors working on my laptop ... using 8.04
<NorthLioness> I press alt-f2 and enter that line but nothing happens
<Flip2405> Okay guys Can some one help me with this i am starting an is Ircd and my ssl keeps failing for some reason so i checked the compile log it say ld dose not support ssl ?? any way to fix this
<xborgy> RyanPrior: Hey yesterday i installed Enlightenment Desktop and i like it alot only thing is i could not for the life of me find where to change the Resolution,its way way too small cant read a thing.Do you happen to know Enlightenment?
<NorthLioness> sudo?
<wirechief_> phoenix5002: do updatedb  then do locate ati-driver
<Starnestommy> Flip2405: do you have libssl0.9.8 and libssl-dev installed?
<wirechief_> phoenix5002: do sudo updatedb  then do sudo locate ati-driver
<s0|> hello, I am having some problems installing VMware Tools onto a 8.04 (desktop). says there is a previous install and it can't remove the old one becuase it was unable to find the answer LIBDIR in the installer database
<Flip2405> starnestommy idk 1 sec ill check
<dmsuperman> What's the command for the theme manager?
<tyler> can someone help me with a network share
<RyanPrior> xborgy: I've never used E for more than a few minutes at a time, sorry.
<RyanPrior> xborgy: There's probably an IRC room or mailing list that would be able to give you a tip though.
<Mirro> i got a connect to the mirror of Ubuntu on my university's server (http://ubuntu.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/ubuntu/)
<Mirro> how can i ugprade my ubuntu or get packages using this server?
<[Aaron]> the locate command is horrible compared to the find command.. IMO
<nxusr> on reboot i have to use "hwclock --hctosys" to get the clock right -- how do i fix wrong clock on reboot
<dmsuperman> Or rather, what is the command for the gnome theme manager?
<pulseezar> ﻿is there a way for me to force the screen resolution when I'm in safe graphics mode?
<xborgy> RyanPrior: Ah n/p man thanks though for all of your quick respones and answers you rock man.
<wirechief_> pulseezar: try using xrandr -s 1024x768
<phoenix5002> wirechief_: ok I did that, and I got no output from either command...  I used "sudo updatedb"
<D3RGPS31> dmsuperman: gnome-appearance-properties (i think(
<pulseezar> wirechief: thanks
<Flip2405> starnestommy no i didnt thatnk you much
<Mirro> Excuse me, Igot a question: i have a connection to the mirror of Ubuntu on my university's server (http://ubuntu.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/ubuntu/)
<Mirro> how can i ugprade my ubuntu or get packages using this server?
<Starnestommy> Flip2405: which ircd is it?
<nxusr> on reboot i have to use "hwclock --hctosys" to get the clock right -- how do i fix wrong clock on reboot?
<Flip2405> starnestommy Unreal3.2.7
<wirechief_> phoenix5002: well that locate should of found it. guess we are out of tricks here, sorry.
<pulseezar> argh it says 1024*786 is not available in modes
<usser> Mirro, just add it to the repos. add a line to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<phoenix5002> wirechief_: np, thanks for your help
<tyler> Can someone help me share files!!!!!!
<FrankiBoi> I apply today's updates as suggested by the update manager and after rebooting I found that the users list in the Login Window had disappeared. How can I make the users appear in the GDM list again?
<usser> Mirro, it would look exactly the same as the ones already there, u can even copy one and just change address
<wirechief_> pulseezar: what about xrandr   does it give different resolutions ?
<cylux> Hey guys, I editted my ~/.Xdefaults, but for some reason the changes only show up if I run the command xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults
<pulseezar> says the max is 800x600
<cylux> Hey guys, I editted my ~/.Xdefaults, but for some reason the changes only show up if I run the command xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults and if I log out and log back in again, I have to re-run that command to get the changes.
<kindofabuzz> tyler: if nfs, http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<wirechief_> pulseezar: what about xrandr   does it give different resolutions ? use what it shows you can use
<pulseezar> which on a 17inch screen is totally gash
<RyanPrior> How can you collapse a node without using the mouse in the GTK tree view?
<tyler> kindofabuzz: all my partitions are ntfs thanks for link byw
<Flip2405> Starnestommy i am useing Unreal3.2.7 i didnt know if you got the last one or not
<benpicco> Hi, I resized the swapfile using a LiveCD (from 5.7GiB to 2GiB) and enlarged my data partition - now I get "mounted filesystem with ordered data mode" on every boot and swap partition stais unused
<wirechief_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<FrankiBoi> Can anyone tell me how I can make the GDM (Login Window) users appear again? They're gone.
<pulseezar> yeah, the prob is i'm using ubuntu on a lappy with a screwed graphics card. I can only get the display working in safe graphics mode but this restricts the resolution a lot, sort of making using it highly annoying
<kindofabuzz> tyler: ntfs partitions shoudl already been seen by ubuntu, it's default
<Starnestommy> Flip2405: I saw, but I haven't used unreal since about a year ago
<cylux> Hey guys, I editted my ~/.Xdefaults, but for some reason the changes only show up if I run the command xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults and if I log out and log back in again, I have to re-run that command to get the changes, how do I remedy this?
<kindofabuzz> FrankiBoi: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<wirechief_> pulseezar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11536/  check that out
<Flip2405> Starnestommy im makeing it now to see if it works
<zelrikriando> If anybody wonders how to change his theme : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=jmA0VMd0w1E
<FrankiBoi> should i run this in a terminal? ﻿sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<SeaPhor> RyanPrior, can you tab to it? and use arrow keys to expand/collapse? or spacebar?
<FrankiBoi> will these make the user list appear?
<pulseezar> thanks again
<matt___> i remember seeing a movie where they insert a usb device into a slot on a keyboard. This seems really neat, but do they really make keyboards like this? Sorry for asking this here, I just didn't know where else to ask it.
<zelrikriando> Let me know if you like the vid or not
<kindofabuzz> FrankiBoi: oh a list? i dunno
<Starnestommy> FrankiBoi: try sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<ghindo> I was wondering if someone could help me - my sound stopped working properly after upgrading to 8.04.
<RyanPrior> SeaPhor: I've tried that stuff. I can tab to it, but arrow keys and spacebar do nothing.
<wirechief_> pulseezar: welll what happens can you set your res to something else ?
<FrankiBoi> ﻿sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<kindofabuzz> that will make gdm appear, don't know about a user list, look in your login preferances
<FrankiBoi> that?
<usser> matt___, sure take mac keyboards for example
<matt___> usser: ahhh...mac keyboards...
<RyanPrior> SeaPhor: I got an answer in ##linux though: + and - open and close the nodes, respectively.
<pulseezar> only things less than 800x600 i suppose
<SeaPhor> RyanPrior,  The "+" and "-" keys ( not on the keypad)
<D-Unit> i have cinelerra installed but wen i go in the ubuntu menu to run it or click on the shhortcut on my taskbar it doesnt run at all ive even reinstalled the program and restarted ubuntu several times and still, it doesnt run
<D-Unit> help plz
<matt___> usser: lettme take a look at that...however...if i were to get one of those nice keyboards, would it work on my pc with linux installed?
<pulseezar> which is of course only going to make things worse!
<bam_> Hi guys. I am trying to remove a lot of folders with the same name inside another folder with a lot of under folders. Is there any way I can get rm to run through the whole folder and remove any sign of any folder with that name?
<SeaPhor> RyanPrior,  lol, was hitin you with it same time
<usser> matt___, yes its layout is a little weird though, im sure theres lots of pc keyboards with usb
<RyanPrior> SeaPhor: I would prefer that the keyboard toggle them though.
<cylux> For some reason I cannot increase the resolution of my screen passed 1024x768, why is that?
<wirechief_> pulseezar:  you might be able to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and get better but backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<matt___> usser: i figured logitech would have one, but i can't find any
<ndee> hey there, does anyone have Evolution and Google Calendar running? I can't save meetings or events to my Google Calendar.
<D-Unit> cylux, u can add resolutions with a command (doesnt work with hardy anymore) or u can use envy to get the proprietary driver for ur video card so that all resolutions r detected
<wirechief_> pulseezar: just use default answers
<ghindo> cylux:  What sort of computer are you using?  Have you checked to see if restricted drivers help?
<FrankiBoi> That didn't work
<cylux> ghindo: I have the restricted drivers now and basically I have every resolution available UP TO 1024x768
<sparda> Am I assuming that rt73 drivers are broken in 8.04
<FrankiBoi> The users do not appear in the Login Window face browser
<RyanPrior> ndee: I don't think anybody actually uses Evolution. They just pretend to, while actually using their web browsers or Thunderbird or Alpine or similar.
<sparda> ?
<ghindo> cylux:  Huh.  What resolution is it SUPPOSED to be at, and what sort of graphics card are you running?
<FrankiBoi> How can I make them re-appear
<llll> Hi! is it me or firefox is particularly buggy with flash in Ubuntu 8.04?
<pulseezar> cheers again!
<matt___> usser: so how would you google search for them? anything with usb and keyboard comes up with usb keyboards...
<RyanPrior> llll: Certianly not just you! It's a major known bug.
<wirechief_> cylux you can see what is available using xrandr    and xrandr -s 1024x768  whatever
<D-Unit> llll, go to synaptic remove firefox-3.0beta5 and install firefox-2
<usser> matt___, keyboard with usb port
<matt___> usser: hmmm..i'll try. thanks
<SeaPhor> I use Evolution for 4 email accts, and am quite happy with it
<cylux> ghindo: I want it at something greater than 1024x768, I have a 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)
<RyanPrior> D-Unit: installing Firefox 2 fixes the Flash bug?
<usser> matt___, bam first link http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1649623&Sku=E261-1038&SRCCODE=NEXTAG&CMP=EMC-NEXTAG
<ndee> RyanPrior: hm, okay
<FrankiBoi> ﻿The users do not appear in the Login Window face browser... how can I make them reappear?
<Starnestommy> it may or may not fix it
<D-Unit> RyanPrior, lol im not sure but its the latest stable release
<Gin> hardy 64bit works like a charm, sound out of the box, wireless works out of the box too. :-)
<matt___> usser: yep, but i doubt they make wireless ones...:(
<emma> That's wonderful to hear Gin
<kingair_six> hey everybody, any wifi geek round by any chance? I got some serious issue with my belkin PCMCIA card
<ghindo> cylux:  Not sure what to do next.  Have you checked the forums or Googled the problem?
<RyanPrior> D-Unit: If you're not sure, please don't suggest that as a course of action. I haven't heard from anybody else that it fixes the problem.
<livingdaylight> hello
<david__--> can someone help me install amsn plugins please?
<FrankiBoi> ﻿﻿The users do not appear in the Login Window face browser... how can I make them reappear?
<cylux> ghindo: Haha thanks anyway
<usser> matt___, hm... i dunno... keep looking they just might :P
<RyanPrior> !hi | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Starnestommy> FrankiBoi: when did they stop appearing?
<ghindo> I was wondering if someone could help me - my sound stopped working properly after upgrading to 8.04.
<livingdaylight> ﻿so, when i attach an external usb hard drive and play either audio or video xubuntu crashes
<D3RGPS31> grub question - how do i remove the text and boarder of grub, so it only shows my splash image and the OS choices? >.>
<matt___> usser: thanks though
<FrankiBoi> After an update today
<FrankiBoi> they disappeated
<RyanPrior> david__--: What problems are you having? What have you tried already?
<PCDJ> i installed chatzilla and it doesn't show anywhere lol
<Starnestommy> FrankiBoi: update of what?
<FrankiBoi> Update manager
<wirechief_> ghindo try #alsa they can help you with sound
<D-Unit> RyanPrior, well if it doesnt u can easily put the beta of firefox 3 back..
<inertial> so with the new screen resolution tool in preferences, it's supposed to show two monitors if you have two plugged in?
<Starnestommy> FrankiBoi: you might need to change the GDM theme
<FrankiBoi> it updated lots of things --evolution, etc.
<matt___> usser: but once i did see in a business a monitor with two ports built in, sorta mimicking the imacs, that was NEAT
<FrankiBoi> I changed it and the problem remains
<Gin> emma: maybe it is just my feeling but ff3 beta 5 works much smoother on a fresh install than the upgrade from gutsy to hardy. :\
<RyanPrior> D-Unit: that doesn't make it a desirable piece of advice to give, IMO.
<PCDJ> my 1st day with ubuntu
<ghindo> wirechief thanks
<david__--> Ryanprior:well,im a bit new to linux still so im sure the problem lies with me...im trying to copy extracted files to the amsn plugin folder but it isnt working out for me
<Gin> congratulation PCDJ
<D-Unit> RyanPrior, ok im sry :(
<pulseezar> ﻿wirechief_: seems like reconfiguring xorg only affects the keyboard?
<PCDJ> :)
<RyanPrior> Gin: There are some known bottlenecks to FF3 performance, some of which are exacerbated by having existing FF2 data. Those are being worked on.
<PCDJ> i am gonna try to slowly ween myself off XP lol
<RyanPrior> Gin: Sometimes you can get a huge speedup by deleting all your browser history.
<livingdaylight> any help for xubuntu available here?
<wirechief_> pulseezar: ok then try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<livingdaylight> #xubuntu is dead
<FrankiBoi> ﻿﻿The users do not appear in the Login Window face browser... how can I make them reappear?
<charlie> Has anyone tested the integrity of ubuntu-8.04 on their disk?
<Mirro> usser: thank you!
<SeaPhor> PCDJ, Congrats!, I am almost completely free of MS, 1 more step and i'll be done with all things MS
<Starnestommy> livingdaylight: this channel supports all versions of ubuntu
<PCDJ> i think i have that one lol
<RyanPrior> charlie: Yes, people have done so. Why do you ask?
<emma> I'm still ambiguous about FF3, I did a fresh install of Hardy and it might just be me but FF3 is feeling kind of slow.
<PCDJ> ty
<PCDJ> i will get rid of gates lol
<wirechief_> charlie yes you can if you burned the disk DAO  use md5sum /dev/cdrom check the result with the actual md5
<livingdaylight> Starnestommy: so maybe you can tell me why xubuntu crashes, when i try to play any media from an external hard drive?
<mrfeetio> i am having video playback problems
<RyanPrior> david__--: Are you getting an error? How is it "not working"?
<cylux> Hey guys, now I can get a 1280x1024 resolution to show up as an option, but when I select it, there is no change.
<Starnestommy> livingdaylight: could you please pastebin the output of dmesg?
<charlie> I downloaded from three mirrors and three cd's with the same three errors found
<benpicco> How can I (a shell script) find out what's the default window manager if compiz is unavaliable (but running)?
<wirechief_> cylux use xrandr -s 1280x1024
<RyanPrior> charlie: Perhaps your CD burner is faulty?
<heridanus> hey guys im from brazil can you help me with gimp ?
<david__--> Ryanprior:says missing file destination after my folder that has the plugin extract,yet im copying the file locations exact
<emma> heridanus, you might want to try #gimp for that.
<mgolisch> benpicco: compiz is unavailible but running?
<FrankiBoi> ﻿﻿The users do not appear in the Login Window face browser... how can I make them reappear?
<mgolisch> howdoes that work?
<RyanPrior> heridanus: Would you prefer help in Portuguese? #ubuntu-br is available for that.
<cylux> wirechief_: Can't open display
<Kirce> dose anyone know how i can migrate my current install to my new 200g drive?
<SeaPhor> PCDJ, theres tons of resorces out there for new ppl, I am a n00b myself so I've been logging the resorces i've found on my website
<wirechief_> cylux use sudo in front of that but also check sudo xrandr
<FrankiBoi> ﻿﻿The users in the Login Window face browser are gone How can I get them back?
<mgolisch> Kirce: rsync maybe
<PCDJ> i cant find a printer driver but i will not give up lol
<benpicco> mgolisch, no, what window manager would be started if compiz wouldn't be supported by the hardware
<cylux> wirechief_: Sais can't open display, no matter what I do
<charlie_> is it possible to burn it with the DVD burner
<wirechief_> PCDJ hang in there.
<livingdaylight> Starnestommy: http://pastebin.com/m7b023230
<heridanus> RyanPrior thank you very much but in ubuntu-br they dont help me its why i am here
<Kirce> dont have any dvds lol, what about an image and then just move it to the hard drive?
<wirechief_> cylux which graphic card and driver are you using ?
<heridanus> but in gimp someone answer me now
<SeaPhor> PCDJ, it may already be there, have you gone to System>Administration>Printers and add a printer?
<heridanus> thanks
<cylux> wirechief_: I was using the nvidia one, but I switched back so I could get a bigger resolution. Now i'm on generic that came with install
<RyanPrior> heridanus: Okay. Can you describe what sort of problem you're having with Gimp?
<mgolisch> benpicco: hm maybe default to whatever ships with *-desktop meta package
<charlie_> RyanPrior: is it possible to burn it with the DVD burner
<heridanus> its how i use the brushes
<Kirce> mgolisch: what about somtyhing like ghost image  my current drive and installing it on the other drive?
<RyanPrior> charlie_: I'm not sure. Can you burn other CDs without problem? Can you burn an older Ubuntu distro without a problem?
<wirechief_> cylux did you use dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to get back the default ?
<Starnestommy> livingdaylight: now try to access something on that drive, then run dmesg again and pastebin what it says
<FrankiBoi> ﻿﻿﻿The users in the Login Window face browser are gone How can I get them back?
<heridanus> i have a extensive colection of them
<cylux> wirechief_: No, I just used the GUI.
<SeaPhor> PCDJ, correction: it may already be there, have you gone to System>Administration>Printing and new printer?
<mgolisch> Kirce: i dont know of such a tool, you could use trueimage or ghost mostlikel if you have that
<heridanus> but they are black and white
<charlie_> idunno
<dabaR> gaintsura: I'll tell you here
<heridanus> in the site there always a sample colorized
<wirechief_> cylux try that but backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf first so you can get back if you have to use livecd
<RyanPrior> heridanus: When you put your text on many lines, it's difficult for me to follow what you are saying. Can you put your questions and responses on one long line please?
<Starnestommy> FrankiBoi: check System > Administration > Login Window, go to the Local tab, select Style, then select "Themed with face browser" from the dropdown
<FrankiBoi> ﻿﻿﻿The users in the Login Window face browser are gone How can I get them back?
<Kirce> but it is possible to make an image of my drive and install it on another drive and it would be completly usable like my current one
<livingdaylight> Starnestommy: if i try to access something the whole screen goes funny and everything freezes. Wont even let me do cntr+alt+backspace
<heridanus> oh forgive me
<randal> how do you install new icons
<Kirce> ?
<PCDJ> it has a close in number i have a 465 it shows a 400
<RyanPrior> heridanus: Forgiven. :-)   Are you having trouble using brushes in color?
<mgolisch> Kirce: yeah using trueimage or ghost
<livingdaylight> Starnestommy: obliged to override and hold the on  button down until it shuts down before i can reboot
<SeaPhor> PCDJ, ? under same brand type/model?
<kingair_six> does anybody have any idea on what to do with a recognized wlan pcmcia card, that according to network manager does not recognize anything? drivers are updated, b43 from linuxwireless.org or so, chipset is broadcom, belkin 7010 PC card
<Kirce> mgolisch: ok cool thanx ill look into it
<mevsthevoices> randal: find the new icon pack then install it using preferences -> appearences -> install
<kingair_six> any thoughts? please?
<Starnestommy> livingdaylight: I'm not sure what's causing it
<RyanPrior> !helpme | kingair_six
<ubottu> kingair_six: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<heridanus> how i colorize then?
<m_tadeu2> hi everyone
<FrankiBoi> I found the bug for my problem... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/229208         does anyone know of any workaround??
<hou5ton> regarding getting dual monitors working on my laptop, "Detect Displays" apparantly isn't working.  Any ideas?
<pulseezar> ﻿wirechief_: all I get is xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<pulseezar>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080512003720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229208 in gdm "gdm shows empty face browser (dup-of: 228931)" [Low,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228931 in bash "/bin/bash not in /etc/shells, causing login window/fast user switch applet hilarity" [High,In progress]
<PCDJ> it is a brother mfc465cn it shows a brother mfc400cn
<dabaR> gaintsura: sudo pecl install mailparse
<pulseezar> pretty gash
<gaintsura> yeah, I got it, thanks dabaR.. just lookin for the others now
<cylux> Hey guys, now I can get a 1280x1024 resolution to show up as an option, but when I select it, there is no change.
<SeaPhor> PCDJ, whats the next one after that?
<mysterioso> hey folks!  is the 8.04 upgrade reliable yet?  and should I just click the upgrade button in the update manager?  or is there a better way to upgrade?
<m_tadeu2> how can  I make a network share to the internet? something like a ftp but with nfs or something like that?
<PCDJ> dont remember i think it was way off though
<FrankiBoi> NO DONT UPGRADE
<FrankiBoi> Look at me
<mgolisch> m_tadeu2: you dont want to
<fallenangel> If a program stops responding and will not close how do I end the program?
<FrankiBoi> im suffering
<RyanPrior> mysterioso: I've been suggesting that people wait until 8.04.1 unless there is some feature in Hardy that they really want. There are a few bugs which are, while not major, frequently annoying.
<mgolisch> fallenangel: kill -9 PID
<FrankiBoi> ﻿I found the bug for my problem... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/229208         does anyone know of any workaround??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229208 in gdm "gdm shows empty face browser (dup-of: 228931)" [Low,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228931 in bash "/bin/bash not in /etc/shells, causing login window/fast user switch applet hilarity" [High,In progress]
<SeaPhor> PCDJ, ok, try the 400cn, if it doesnt work, go to brother's website then ...
<wirechief_> pulseezar: well i usually backup using cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak then  you can run, that is the normal comment, it wil be over writing your xorg.conf thats what the warning is all about
<RyanPrior> mysterioso: It is pretty reliable, but if you do upgrade, please make sure you back up any really important data.
<m_tadeu2> mgolisch: oh yes I do :)
<mgolisch> m_tadeu2: no you dont
<[Lowkey]> Hey guys.. everytime I plug in my laptop, my mouse starts acting all crazy and starts clicking randomly.. can someone help me?
<PCDJ> trying now
<SeaPhor> PCDJ, search on their site for linux drivers
<mgolisch> you dont want to use nfs over the internet
<m_tadeu2> mgolisch: don't have to be nfs....but something
<Kirce> mgolisch: trueimage is for windows do you or anyone know of an app like trueimage taht is linux based?
<RyanPrior> heridanus: Does the color applet on the main window not work
<SeaPhor> PCDJ, yes, try the 400cn first, will prolly work
<RyanPrior> heridanus: I just click the top square and select a color, and my brush becomes colorized.
<inertial> how do i do an automatic reconfiguration of xorg?
<randal> when ever i change the icons my folders dont change why
<mgolisch> Kirce: thatswhat i said if you have that its ok
<inertial> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mgolisch> it can buikd a bootable disk
<mysterioso> thanks guys!  Im glad I asked first.
<inertial> but it just put default in everything
<heridanus> i'll try it
<wirechief_> Kirce the DD command can do it but you have to be very carefull and learn how it is used properly.
<cylux> Hey guys, now I can get a 1280x1024 resolution to show up as an option in the resolution selection menu, but when I select it, there is no change, my desktop resolution does not change.
<mgolisch> but dd cant expand the new partitions and stuff
<mgolisch> thats sucky
<Kirce> wirechief: were can i found info on it?
<christinia120> Hello - Can't play DVD movie have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed - any ideas?
<mgolisch> id just create the partitions on the new drive and copy stuff using cp /rsync or tar
<Kirce> i have a partition on the 200g drive already all i need to do is copy my current ubuntu completly and move it to my 200 g
<emma> cylux - you went to System > Preferences > Screen Resolution ?
<m_tadeu2> so...what would be the best way to share a directory over the internet?
<RyanPrior> christinia120: If you live in a jurisdiction where de-CSS is legal, you can install the decss library to play encrypted DVDs.
<jack-desktop> should i choose 8.04 AMD or 8.04 x86?
<wirechief_> Kirce the DD command use google, i have done it but there are lots of user bewares with it. it copys every bit on the hd you need a same size hd to copy to
<SeaPhor> PCDJ, helpful hint, in this channel, type the name of the person you are talking to so they see it distinctly (also: just type the first few letters then hit "Tab" key till their name is there)
<heridanus> i think i m using they in the wrong way they are open like a image and no installed they dont colorize
<RyanPrior> !css | christinia120
<ubottu> christinia120: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Y-Town> christinia120: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833&highlight=codecs
<cylux> emma: Yes
<christinia120> RyanPrior: Will try that - thanks might just be the ticket.
<Kirce> wirechief_:so atleast the same size or an exact same size b/c my current install is on an 80 and im moving it to a 200
<christinia120> Y-Town: Thanks for the link.
<linkmaster03> how can I make a man entry for a command?
<pulseezar> wirechief_: I've backed up, but still cant get the reconfigure xserver -phigh command to work
<wirechief_> Kirce you can also use
<wirechief_> to copy disk to disk , boot livecd noswap
<wirechief_> cp /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<RyanPrior> linkmaster03: man man
<inertial> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg only puts default options in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.. is that what it's supposed to do?
<mgolisch> he said he has partitoons on the new disk allready
<mgolisch> thats gone kill them
<emma> cylux - Here are some tips and tricks for correcting screen resolutions -- http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20070903#feature
<wirechief_> Kirce: but you need to know what partition name you have that is just a example
<Kirce> thats ok there isnt anything there
<tyler> is there any way to set up nfs in a gui interface vs doing it in terminal or whatever with all these damn commands
<linkmaster03> RyanPrior: wow tricky
<portokaosol> ﻿does anyone know how can I see what hardware drivers I am using, or how can I access the devices manager in Xubuntu?
<wirechief_> inertial yes
<mgolisch> nfs exorts can be managed using shares-admin
<NumlF> Hola, Ubuntu fiends
<pulseezar> hola
<pulseezar> !
<RobbieRob> Howdy, I have Windows installed on my computer aswell as Ubuntu. I want to use a program to access my windows on another harddrive. What would be the best way to do this.
<tyler> mgolisch: whats shares-admin im a noob
<SeaPhor> inertial, try without the -phigh
<NumlF> ﻿I just tried to transfer pictures from my camera to Ubuntu with no success
<NumlF> On pushing the camera dock button, Ubuntu said it found a camera and wanted to know if I wanted to transfer the pictures to my album
<Kirce> teh search tool on the forums sucks imo
<NumlF> I clicked yes, and... nothing happened?
<RyanPrior> RobbieRob: your windows, lower case, or your Windows, upper case?
<mysterioso> what is a good site to download gdm's?
<mgolisch> tyler:  a command what else
<RobbieRob> Windows (microsoft)
<RyanPrior> mysterioso: What are GDMs? Gnome Display Managers?
<linkmaster03> Where can I get the ELF command as this shows bash:  ELF   : command not found
<mysterioso> ryanprior  yes
<Starnestommy> mysterioso: are you talking about GDM themes?
<RyanPrior> RobbieRob: So, you want to set up a utility in Ubuntu to allow a remote machine to access your Windows filesystem?
<gaintsura> having problems installing crack extension for PHP5, as well as SSH2 extension for PHP... crack gives me a long error, SSH2 throws warnings then exits
<mysterioso> gdm = gnome display manager
<RyanPrior> mysterioso: As far as I know, the GDM installed by default in Ubuntu is the best one available.
<portokaosol>  how can I access the devices manager in Xubuntu?
<RobbieRob> Correct, So I can access iTunes and burn my music to a CD to import them back to mp3's.
<kumar> hello
<mysterioso> i just want a new picture and stuff
<wirechief_> RobbieRob:  just mount it after you mkdir /mnt/sda1  (if windows is sda1)  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<linkmaster03> Where can I get the ELF command as this shows "bash:  ELF   : command not found"
<kumar> this is businer then the one on freenode
<RyanPrior> RobbieRob: As far as I know, iTunes does not work well on Ubuntu.
<kumar> is there a bot in here?
<kumar> like in freenode
<Starnestommy> kumar: this is on freenode
<RyanPrior> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<kumar> oops
<kumar> i knew that
<RyanPrior> kumar: This is freenode. Welcome. :-)
<kumar> wait how
<mysterioso> I used to know a good site, but i have a new computer.  soooo, anyone know any good ones?
<RobbieRob> @wirecheif_ How do I find out what windows is. Cause I dont htink its sda1
<kumar> i thought its on ubuntu server
<NumlF> So anyone have a tip for getting these pictures off my camera?
<kumar> i have been here before in that case:-D
<fallenangel> ﻿portokaosol:  how can I access the devices manager in Xubuntu? system->administrator->system monitor
<Starnestommy> kumar: irc.ubuntu.com is just a pointer to irc.freenode.net
<phillip> Could someone help me troubleshoot why my built-in microphone for my HP Pavilion dv9000 won't work on Ubuntu 8.04?
<kumar> ah
<kumar> i see
<RyanPrior> kumar: Nope. It's operated by the Ubuntu community, but Freenode is nice enough to host the servers for us.
<biouser> hello all, just had a successful upgrade 6.06->8.04; just wondering how I might mount my other hdd
<jack-desktop> should i choose 8.04 AMD or 8.04 x86 when downloading virtualbox
<Gin> would be nice if Gnome can start a bit faster :\
<RyanPrior> biouser: mount command oughta work.
<biouser> I am running on a SCSI and have a SATA that I backed up all my stuff in before upgrading
<RyanPrior> Gin: patches welcome.
<phillip> Also, does anyone have a could recommendation for a very easy to use software for video editting?
<Starnestommy> jack-desktop: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<jack-desktop> Starnestommy, 8.04
<pulseezar> you guys are all sweet. thanks for the help!
<biouser> the HD is not in /dev/
<NumlF> F-Spot Photo Manager doesn't start. =\
<wirechief_> RobbieRob: you can you can use fdisk -l
<Gin> RyanPrior: I'm not a programmer :\
<RobbieRob> Ok
<Starnestommy> jack-desktop: what's the output of "uname -m"?
<biouser> and not sure what I need to put in fstab.. anyone got a good resource?
<RyanPrior> Gin: sounds like it's time to learn.
<Nathan> Hello  :p
<phillip> Anyone able to help me? I am really pulling my hair out here.
<RyanPrior> !hi | Nathan
<ubottu> Nathan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jack-desktop> Stahlmensch, i686
<Kikkoman> I have this really weird cord.. It looks to have a headphone jack on one end, which splits into two wires that have little LED-type things on them
<Kikkoman> And I have no idea what it is, let alone if it is compatible with Ubuntu :p
<Starnestommy> jack-desktop: use the x86 version of virtualbox
<RyanPrior> !helpme | phillip
<ubottu> phillip: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Nathan> Speak in Portuguese???
<Starnestommy> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<RobbieRob> Ok Warcheif
<heridanus> RyanPrior thank you i will try install they and colorize it
<RyanPrior> heridanus: Good luck, hope it goes well.
<mysterioso> what do you type to portray what you are doing, thinking etc.  i.e.  mysterioso patiently awaits execution
<Berengal> I need some help installing X-Fi drivers
<Marceloca> tipokipah
<wirechief_> RobbieRob: once mounted just changed to  cd /mnt/sda1  and ls -l  for files
<RyanPrior> mysterioso: /me
<mysterioso> ryanprior thanks
<Kikkoman> I think the cable guy said it was for a DVR? It's just a cord I found laying around the house.. Still bundled up >_>
 * RyanPrior shares wisdom with mysterioso.
<mgolisch> Berengal: whats X-fi?
<RyanPrior> mysterioso: However, since this is not a social channel, we discourage use of /me.
 * mysterioso humbly accepts ryanpriors awesome knowledge
<Berengal> mgolisch: Sound card
<D3RGPS31> grub question - how do i remove the text and boarder of grub, so it only shows my splash image and the OS choices? (everyone in #grub are away)
<wirechief_> !grub
<Berengal> I got the beta drivers, but when I try to run the installer, it fails
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pixeltime> Anyone know if Lightroom runs under WINE ?
<pavlizz> helo there
<IndyGunFreak> !appdb | Pixeltime
<ubottu> Pixeltime: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<phillip> What would I use to find out information about my built-in microphone?
<wirechief_> D3RGPS31: upon closer inspection of your request that might not help much  oh well
<D3RGPS31> wirechief: =P
<RyanPrior> phillip: How user friendly are we talking? There's the Open Video Editor (http://www.openmovieeditor.org/) but it's not foolproof.
<mgolisch> Berengal: i think you need to download the driver from creative
<pavlizz> Can anyone help me I have some problems with software RAID and installation of ubuntu server
<USN1520> any major issues with kde4 I should know about before installing on top of ubuntu
<Berengal> mgolisch: I did
<bluefox83> !gnome-voice-control
<wirechief_> phillip: go to #alsa they can give you a script for that
<ubottu> bluefox83: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<image_q> hey how do I check to see how many bits I am running on and how do I change from 32 to 64?
<Berengal> That's the one that doesn't work
<Starnestommy> image_q: uname -m
<phillip> RyanPrior: I mean basically a timeline/storyboard system with drag and drop effects.
<jrib> image_q: uname -m; reinstall
<phillip> Something that will be as simple as apt-get install X
<mgolisch> Berengal: and compile it, afaik it only works on 64bit systems and needs a gcc older than 4.0 to compile
<NumlF> I've toyed with the camera a bit some more, folks, and still have had no luck. Does anyone have any advice?
<image_q> it says i686
<Starnestommy> image_q: that's 32-bt
<RyanPrior> phillip: Cinellera, Open Video Editor, Avidemux... give those a try, see if they are any good.
<wirechief_> image_q:  you need to download and burn the 64bit version of Ubuntu
<Starnestommy> *-bit
<Berengal> mgolisch: OLDER that 4.0?
<image_q> can it be installed on a core2 quad?
<Starnestommy> image_q: uname -m shows x86_64 on 64-bit
<Starnestommy> image_q: I think so
<image_q> thanks
<NumlF> F-Spot Photo Manager just doesn't load at all.
<mgolisch> yeah, it doesnt compile with gcc 4.0 and newer
<gaintsura> anyone seen any problems with random windows locking up until right clicking on them? ubuntu 8.04/ Toshiba Satellite A215
<joecurlee> I have been running ubuntu 8.04... i just installed windows XP on my second partition... now everytime I reboot the computer goes strait in to windows
<linkmaster03> I keep getting "bash: ELF: command not found" when I run a certain file, what's wrong?
<joecurlee> how do i get a menu to choose which system to boot in to?
<phillip> Cinelerra is too complex. Any better suggestions?
<Berengal> mgolisch: The website says it supports gcc 4
<jrib> !grub > joecurlee (read the private message from ubottu)
<phillip> Thanks :]
<mgolisch> Berengal: maybe they updated it
<jrib> phillip: kino, pitivi
<phillip> I am looking into them but I would love more!
<USN1520> joecurlee need to install grub on the mbr
<phillip> I tried kino, let me take a look at pitivi
<biouser> I have no hdd in media....
<jack-desktop> whats the command to reset the panels
<mgolisch> Berengal: whats the problem with it? what doesnt work?
<gaintsura> or you install windows first THEN linux
<gaintsura> ^^ easiest
<biouser> not sure what to put in fstab
<phillip> Is there something that is the equivalent of Windows Movie Maker.
<joecurlee> USN1520: should I use the ubuntu live cd?
<NumlF> Anyone? =\
<Berengal> mgolisch: Make fails
<linkmaster03> How do I run a file in Hardy, ./filenamehere doesnt work -.-
<USN1520> joecurlee, not sure but windows resets the mbr can you reinstall ubuntu now
<NumlF> I'll ask again later x__x
<Starnestommy> linkmaster03: chmod +x ./filename, then ./finename
<joecurlee> USN1520: I don't really want to reinstall ubuntu... I would rather keep the install i had before
<Berengal> mgolisch: /var/log/creative-installer.log is full of errors
<Starnestommy> linkmaster03: the chmod is only needed once
<linkmaster03> thanks Starnestommy
<mgolisch> Berengal: paste that on some nopaste service
<USN1520> joecurlee, not sure hot to reinstall grub though
<mgolisch> Berengal: also have a look at the prerequisites, did you install al dependencies?
<RyanPrior> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Stall> Excuse me... is this the place I can get some help with Ubuntu?
<pavlizz> Can anyone help me ?
<RyanPrior> Stall: You're in the right place. :-)
<Starnestommy> Stall: it is
<RyanPrior> !anyone | pavlizz
<ubottu> pavlizz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<USN1520> joecurlee, question is how do you fix the mbr without reinstalling
<Stall> Okay...
<Stall> So, I installed Hydrogen (a drum machine) just a couple of minutes ago.
<biouser> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<biouser> that is a good fstab howto
<Barnabas_> stall yes
<Stall> I was fooling around with it
<Starnestommy> pavlizz: what kind of RAID problems?
<joecurlee> USN1520: looks like this might be the answer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<RyanPrior> biouser: search Google, I've seen some decent documentation.
<Stall> When I noticed that it started to get really quite
<Flip2405> Starnestommy that worked thank you vary mutch
<RyanPrior> !punctuation | Stall
<ubottu> Stall: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Stall> I am sorry.
<USN1520> joecurlee, great job we will both learn
<Stall> Not use to IRC haha.
<Barnabas_> stall msg me
<D-Unit> wat's Xorg?
<Starnestommy> D-Unit: the think that displays your desktop
<pavlizz> I have create 3 raid arrays 1 raid 1 for my /boot dir  2 raid 5 for me / dir and anoher raid 5 for my swap the system is not booting after the installation
<Kirce> wirechief_: ok got a question my partiotion for the 200g is /dev/hda1 and what is it for the actual filesystem of ubuntu?
<D-Unit> Starnestommy, so ending that process wouldnt be a good idea then, right? lol
<RyanPrior> Stall: You'll pick it up quickly enough.
<Starnestommy> D-Unit: probably not
<VerY> yes
<Dex-Freudii> E17 freezes as soon as I try to run an application right after a suspend/hibernate resume... while gnome will work perfectly... any ideas?
<joecurlee> USN1520: even better: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/rescue.html
<nassty> hello there, I'm having troubles with a bcm4318 card, any ideas?
<mylogic> Can someone tell me how to get the freaking key or whatever I need to allow me to use launchpad.net in my repos $W#%#$%$#
<Stall> So... after messing around in Hydrogen, I noticed my sound got quieter and quieter, until it no longer made any sound at all. I then tested other programs and saw that my entire system no longer has sound. No start up sound upon restart, nor any sound on any programs. I think I messed up one of my sound drivers... how do I restart it?
<RyanPrior> nassty: Get a new non-Broadcom card. Those things are terrible.
<Dex-Freudii> nassty: http://www.ubuntu1501.com
<USN1520> joecurlee, thanks
<Berengal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11558/ << output from installer. getting log file in a min
<elsteo> hi guys, what is the difference between /dev/sda and /dev/hda. I do not have any /dev/hda partitions, just sda
<USN1520> elsteo, one is scsi the other ide
<nassty> RyanPrior, haha, this is my last chance
<RyanPrior> Stall: That is really strange. Does the LiveCD have any sound?
<cracba1> I need to add the drivers for SiI3132 SATA Host Controller to Unbuntu 8.05 and wanted to know the exact kernel I should use to add these drivers? Thanks!
<Starnestommy> elsteo: it used to be that sd* was scsi/sata and hd* was ide, but now they;re all sd*
<Dex-Freudii> nassty: http://www.ubuntu1501.com
<Stall> No, I have not attempted to put in a liveCD. Ought I try to, and then report back?
<mysterioso> how do i get to the slacker channel?
<RyanPrior> Stall: It would help us know whether it is a software problem, or a hardware one.
<USN1520> mysterioso how about /join @slacker
<emma> When Myrtti takes ops someone must really be doing something bad.
<RyanPrior> Stall: If the LiveCD does not get any sound, perhaps it is a problem with a cable or with your speakers or so on.
<Starnestommy> mysterioso: /j #slacker
<Starnestommy> er, /join
<Frustation> re my friend !
<Stall> Right... I will be back assuming it is a software problem. Brb
<Berengal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11559/ << /var/log/creative-installer.log
<nassty> Dex-Freudii, i'm using ndiswrapper, but the scan doesn't show anything
<langleyo> Just a line to say thanks to all the folks who work hard here helping folks....it sure is appreciated :)
<Frustation> i want to install Regnum but i have this problem There are three possible causes for this error:
<Frustation> 1. Your video card is too old
<Frustation> 2. You haven't installed the latest available drivers
<Frustation> 3. You haven't installed the latest DirectX version
<FloodBot2> Frustation: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dex-Freudii> nassty: which ubuntu do you use?
<emma> !pastebin | Frustation
<ubottu> Frustation: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Myrtti> emma: just a foul quit message that was already noticed last night :-<
<elsteo> ok, cos im trying to run my kernel in qemu and it says sda: unknown partition table. Followed by cannot open root device sda6
<nassty> Dex-Freudii, hardy
 * emma nods at Myrtti
<Dex-Freudii> I use the propietary driver and works acceptably fine
<SeaPhor> RyanPrior, any chance you know of a wireless card (PCI or USB) that just works, out of the box???
<gaintsura> is it possible to access profile information from an ntfs drive (Vista) in ubuntu?
<pavlizz> I have create 3 raid arrays 1 raid 1 for my /boot dir  2 raid 5 for me / dir and anoher raid 5 for my swap the system is not booting after the installation
<phillip> Any suggestions for video editting software thats pretty easy to use? The ones listed above aren't exactly what I am looking for and I am just looking for some good input :]
<Dex-Freudii> but the led won't turn on
<Frustation> I have this problem to Regnum the Great MMORPG http://paste.ubuntu.com/11560/
<IndyGunFreak> !hardware | SeaPhor
<ubottu> SeaPhor: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<wirechief_> Kirce try sudo df , your current working partition is listed first , i can paste mine   one moment, its dev/sda8
<Dex-Freudii> I need some help
<Dex-Freudii> E17 freezes as soon as I try to run an application right after a suspend/hibernate resume... while gnome will work perfectly... any ideas?
<wirechief_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RyanPrior> SeaPhor: in Germany, I used a little USB dongle and it worked just fine. I forget who it was made by though.
<Frustation> i need some help to Regnum !
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, been there, done that,, been here for 5 months trying
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: well, what wireless device do you have?
<langleyo> Can anyone talk me thru setting up the monitor on my toshiba laptop pls? I want to use it with my projector
<nassty> Dex-Freudii, random aplication ?
<Berengal> So, anyone looking at those pastes of mine? Need help with this
<wirechief_> Kirce http://paste.ubuntu.com/11563/
<Dex-Freudii> nassty: yep
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: do you have a wireless device now?...
<nassty> Dex-Freudii, I had some troubles with power management in my laptop in blackbox before
<Dex-Freudii> langleyo: I didn't need any special setting up with my DELL... have you tried it already?
<Dex-Freudii> nassty: any work around?
<c-ron> hi, my mime types are borked using firefox... when i click a file to download, like a .torrent, nothing is listed in the Open With: drop down list, even tho I have transmission and deluge
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, i have tried a linksys wusb54gcs, a netgear wpn111, a rtl8185, and another rtl in the beginning,,, hadthe rtl8185 working for about an hour and then no more,,,
<nassty> Dex-Freudii, touching AC parameters in the bios
<pavlizz> disk error 01,AX =0201, drive 80 what is that ?
<c-ron> this is on a fresh install
<RyanPrior> c-ron: You might want to ask in #firefox or on irc.mozilla.org/firefox
<Dex-Freudii> nassty: but suspend works
<Dex-Freudii> the thing is only with E17 after resuming
<wirechief_> pavlizz: try using that error with google
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: wow.
<gaintsura> how do I make a softlink to a location?
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, yes, not working, i have a CAT5 strung thru in-law's housw
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: well, basic rule of thumb is to stick w/ intel chipsets, they typically work out of the box, some atheros do...
<Dex-Freudii> gaintsura: ln -s source destination
<gaintsura> thanks Dex-Freudii
<mgolisch> Berengal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571656&page=54
<langleyo> yes......it doesnt set up easily.....theres a key combo i think that got it outputting but it was a totally random guess i took to get it workin...i need to know how to do it properly
<Berengal> mgolisch: Thanks
<Masashi> Whenever I attempt to boot into Ubuntu, it goes into a screen with white text, Called the BusyBox. Anyone know why it does this?
<mgolisch> Berengal: maybe that helps
<chrisjs169> are there any usb sniffing programs for ubuntu?
<gaintsura> good stuff ^_^
<gaintsura> afk
<phillip> Masashi: Hmm, is it installed or liveCD?
<phillip> Also, which version?
<Dex-Freudii> langleyo: 'Fn'+F5???
<Masashi> phillip: Installed and version 8.04
<Winkie_> is there some way i've missed to get forward and back buttons on a mouse working correctly in firefox and nautilus?
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, is Airlink USB in that, someone else here mentioned but not which chipset, i will buy right now if i know for sure, i have CC out and a bookmarked site to buy one
<RyanPrior> SeaPhor: according to ubuntu forums, Trendnet TEW229UB works out of the box.
<wirechief_> Masashi: it could be you need to use a boot cheat like noapic  just ediit your grub and try it,
<Winkie_> because as far as i can see they use different keys for this, and i don't know how to remap them
<langleyo> dex: yeah it was somethig like that..
<phillip> Does it eventually go to GNOME?
<throe> i really need some answers, why doesnt roaming mode work at all in Hardy
<langleyo> dex: sorry i'm vague.....i did a demo 2 weeks ago
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: did you check the hardware page.. it has lists of wireless devices and what level they function at.
<Masashi> phillip: No, it just stays in the BusyBox
<Dex-Freudii> langleyo: I think it does not need ant special setting up
<phillip> One sec, I will do some research.
<decay> how can i download install firefox2
<Masashi> phillip: Ok, thanks!
<Blaenk> hopla353: what's up
<hopla353> hey
<phillip> Masashi: Did you upgrade or fresh install?
<wirechief_intel> decay sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<toresn> i
<neil_d> when creating a new user where does ubunutu get the template from ?
<phillip> Like from 7.10 to 8.04 or format then install?
<hopla353> Blaenk, sup
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, i have tracked my progress here   http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=63
<Blaenk> hopla353: nothing much
<Masashi> phillip: Fresh install. First time Ubuntu has been installed on this computer.
<decay> wirechief_intel: i did but i tseems to start firefox 3
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAirlink101
<langleyo> dex: ok...though last time it screwed up during bootup cos of somethign i altered to do with screenn resolution
<wirechief_intel> decay you have to uninstall firefox 3
<cylux> Hey guys, for some reason I cannot change the screen resolution to anything greater than 1024x768. Even if I change it manually in the xorg.conf, there is no effect. How do I remedy this?
<wirechief_intel> decay apt-get remove --purge firefox-3
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, and i have checked here http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<phillip> Masashi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4872355#post4872355
<langleyo> dex: just trying to avoid future probs the same
<zeno_> hi this applet: http://denisfeldmann.fr/zo148.htm just displays grey, but when i hit refresh i see it just for a second, what to try?
<phillip> Check to see if that thread is any help.
<throe> i really need some answers, why doesnt roaming mode work at all in Hardy
<Masashi> phillip: Ok, thanks a lot!
<phillip> No problem.
<phillip> Let me know if you have any luck.
<Kirce> wirechief_intel check your wirechief_ pms :)
<zeno_> also a spearate issue my sound just stopped working.   i didnt change settings and mute is off and vol is max
<toresn> i'm experiencing some minor problems with mplayer ... i.e. when i fast forward it's not smooth like it was on my previous laptop ... what could be the reason for this?
<langleyo> throe: roaming works fine on my toshiba laptop
<emma> toresn - Maybe pulseaudio.
<Masashi> Ok
<throe> langleyo: so you can choose networks when you just click on nm-applet?
<langleyo> throe: mebbe its a problem specific to your config
<decay> wirechief_intel: didnt work. firefox 3b still opens up
<RobbieRob> I am getting an error when I am trying to complie that says... Linux kernel headers not found at /usr/src/linux. Any ideas?
<langleyo> throe: after initial config (password entering) i just roam around without any other intervention
<toresn> emma: ok, well, i was using gutsy on my old laptop, and heron on the new one ... so that may be
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, thanks for that last link,,, altho says mine works  but with kernel panic?? i am still a n00b and not sure how to do that
<toresn> emma: how come it
<o0Chris0o> how do I change konversations time format to 12 hour and am/pm?
<toresn> isn't smooth with pulseaudio?
<emma> toresn, I don't know. Just maybe a place to look. I have no insight into this one.
<throe> But i remember on gutsy you could choose Enable wireless
<throe> cant do that anymore
<langleyo> throe: if u mean icon on bar on screen, yes
<mylogic> Is anyone here using launchpad.net in their current repo? if so, how in the world can I get it to work for me...
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: what is your device?
<RobbieRob> ﻿I am getting an error when I am trying to complie that says... Linux kernel headers not found at /usr/src/linux. Any ideas?
<throe> so how would i go about changing the config:P
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, the chipset is rtl8185
<langleyo> throe: it might take a bit of massaging to sort it...its nothing serious i think
<emma> zeno` are you the zeno on Efnet?
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: did you read through the link there?
<metr0> #ceviz.ne
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, looking now
<IndyGunFreak> ok, brb
<zeno`> emma: ya
<cylux> Hey guys, for some reason I cannot change the screen resolution to anything greater than 1024x768. Even if I change it manually in the xorg.conf, there is no effect. How do I remedy this?
<RobbieRob> ﻿I am getting an error when I am trying to complie that says... Linux kernel headers not found at /usr/src/linux. Any ideas?
<mgolisch> cylux: have a look at the logfile
<Gin> how do you know if your pc has blue tooth or not?
<mgolisch> it will mostlikely tell why it didnt use that res
<cylux> mgolisch: No errors show up or warnings
<dbenc> i need to mount a LVM partition off of a raid1 disk, for data recovery, does anyone know how?
<langleyo> throe: what can u see when u open the netowrk icon on your (top?) bar
<mgolisch> i think thing those lines have the (WW) thing
<Blaenk> hey guys I'm getting a broken packages error when trying to install xchat-systray, what command fixes that again?
<mgolisch> +dont
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, getting a little lost but is that not the same as part 4 from here?   http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=63
<throe> I see Manual configuration
<langleyo> throe: what if you right-click it?
<throe> Enable networking
<langleyo> throe: what happens when u enable it?
<throe> it is already enabled
<langleyo> kkk...
<styles> Who here has read the catcher in the rye?
<langleyo> throe: no other stuff there?
<mysterioso> i asked where to get a gdm awhile ago.  I think the best site is www.gnome-look.org
<throe> edit wireless networks, about
<throe> usual stuff
<ihcus> hi ppl can anyone help me with a prob? i have no restart or shutdown buttons on my quit menu!!! please
<Kikkoman> Styles: I have
<Blaenk> can someone help me? I'm getting a broken packages error with apt-get
<Fogel1497> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<styles> Kikkoman: can you help me with the book? I need like two more things Holden enjoys.
<langleyo> throe: connect info?
<timandtom> What program would I use to rip a cd image? Preferably to .iso
<CaptainMorgan> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<throe> yes, but its grey, so i cant be clicked
<styles> Kikkoman: Cigarette, drink, sex, allie, phoebe, Brother, Jane, sally, antolini, museum, red hunting hat, carrousel
<langleyo> throe: are you using a laptop or pc?
<throe> laptop
<langleyo> what model?
<cylux> Heya, when I log into Gnome, the resolution is the proper resolution, but when I go back into fluxbox, I am getting the wrong resolution.
<ihcus> hello ppl ....please help me ! i am forced to shutdown
<throe> fujitsu siemens amilo
<ihcus> please help me !
<ihcus> i am unable to restart or shutdown my system
<zvacet> Blaenk paste it and somebody will help you
<Broken-arrow> ihcus.... whats the issue with x11?
<throe> fujitsu siemens amilo m7440g
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, and the strange thing is,,, it worked between 30 min. and 2 hours  after first following the inst on the link i gave you, then never again, 3 times- 1 on an upgrade to 8.04, and twice on fresh installs of 8.04
<langleyo> throe: what im getting at is on mine i have a switch i must enable to make wireless work
<throe> but i use a external wireless card
<Blaenk> zvacet: http://paste.blaenkdenum.com/348
<fallenangel> Can anyone help me with Wireshark
<ihcus> hello everybody! please help me out guys i cannot shutdown or restart
<matt___> after setting up the vsftpd server, i can download files after connecting, i just can't upload files to it. i do i give the vsftpd server the permission to upload things?
<mysterioso> why does my computer stop loading the gdm, and go to a full screen terminal and say that the Hard disk has been mounted a certain amount of times without scanning and I have to do a manual scan with a bunch of specific attibutes?  How do I stop it?
<Pusselge1erator> ihcus: Tried opening terminal and typing; sudo shutdown -h now?
<timandtom> What program would I use to rip a cd image? Preferably to .iso
<Kikkoman> ihcus: sudo restart?
<codecaine> sudo restart in terminal
<langleyo> throe: ugh...what sort of external? usb?
<Starnestommy> ihcus: does "sudo shutdown -h now" work?
<throe> no
<cylux> Hey guys, for some reason when I use Gnome, I get my correct screen resolution but when I go into Fluxbox, I get one that is wayyyy smaller. Any idea why that is?
<zvacet> Blaenk : sudo apt-get install xchat
<langleyo> pcmcia?
<codecaine> sudo reboot I mean
<Blaenk> zvacet: I already have xchat, and not xchat-gnome either
<throe> you know the ones u plug into the side, that are about the size of a credit card only thicker
<Broken-arrow> throe> ctrl + alt + backspace
<throe> a cisco systems
<Broken-arrow> sorry
<langleyo> uhuh...sounds like PCMCOA#
<throe> prob
<langleyo> er PCMCIA slot job
<langleyo> throe: what speed and type of net card is it?
<Pie-rate> ﻿I have g15daemon installed via the ubuntu 8.04 repositories but the extra keys don't work. nothing's happening when i press them in xev. i tried restarting the daemon and made sure uinput was loaded, no dice. any suggestions?
<throe> how do i check that without disconnecting the card?
<langleyo> throe: dunno...if you can use the connection info button, i'm not sure
<gaintsura> anyone know what key on a keyboard 0xae is?
<langleyo> i meant cant
<beoba> hi, the "network settings" wizard no longer works with connecting to my WPA network via an iwl4965 card
<beoba> what can i do to restart it?
<throe> but roaming mode has worked on this card in guts
<beoba> iwconfig shows the desired router, but i am "not associated" with it
<ihcus> ﻿Kikkoman:hi
<ihcus> how do i restart
<ihcus> is it a command
<langleyo> throe: i had a similar problem...
<throe> w8 ill check ardware info
<zvacet> Blaenk : but the mwssage say you need to install it and you aressaying that iti s allready there
<langleyo> throe: all i did was play around with my settings in there manually till something worked
<Starnestommy> ihcus: if the applet won't work, use sudo reboot or sudo shutdown -r now
<ihcus> ﻿Kikkoman:it is saying bad command or filename
<throe> ok ill try
<throe> brb
<Blaenk> zvacet: exactly why I'm asking for help in the first place, besides if it were working fine and I didn't have xchat, it would automatically install it since it's a dependancy
<langleyo> throe: just take note of what you alter
<nassty> somebody using the b43 driver working ?
<langleyo> and try not to alter too much at once
<cylux> I want to use ~/.xinitrc to take advantage of startx instead of using GDM, how do I do that?
<ihcus> but why it is not there in the applet
<dmsuperman> In firefox, a lot of the fonts look really pixelated. I have  full type hinting enabled, and msttcorefonts is installed, but it's still really pixelated. Showing the page in Konquerer side by side shows a major difference
<ihcus> anyway a gud alternative
<Starnestommy> ihcus: it could be a bug in the applet
<zvacet> Blaenk : sudo apt-get install --reinstall xchat or ttry to fix broken packages in synaptic
<Blaenk> will do
<Pie-rate> ﻿I have g15daemon installed via the ubuntu 8.04 repositories but the extra keys don't work. nothing's happening when i press them in xev. i tried restarting the daemon and made sure uinput was loaded, no dice. any suggestions?
<throe> i cant enable wireless networking
<RyanPrior> !broadcom | nassty
<ubottu> nassty: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<kklimonda> hey, i've hot a question - is it just me or does adobe flash player in Ubuntu is crashing way too often? I was just watching some movies on youtube and every 3-4 of them Firefox died..
<throe> didnt work
<RyanPrior> kklimonda: Not just you. Flash support is very spotty right now.
<ihcus> do i need to reinstall the applet
<throe> sure
<beoba> im finding the "network settings" wizard to be like one of those hello world apps where you click buttons but they dont really do anything
<mgolisch> never had problems here
<Starnestommy> ihcus: try doing that
<ihcus> but how do i ?
<throe> i have two options
<RyanPrior> beoba: Perhaps it is incorrectly installed? Try reinstalling the package.
<cylux> I want to use ~/.xinitrc to take advantage of startx instead of using GDM, how do I do that?
<kklimonda> RyanPrior: thanks
<ihcus>  i am a newbie and i donno please elaborate
<fallenangel> Can someone help me with wireshark, I can not get wireshark to detect a network card on the interface selection menu. I looked in the interface option setting for an option to show hidden interfaces.  Is there something I have to configure to have wireshark detect the eth1,eth2?
<langleyo> throe: can you go into manual config?
<throe> enable networking (set) and enable wireless (unable to set)
<throe> yes
<beoba> RyanPrior: it worked fine, but something burped a couple hours ago and now it does nothing
<throe> I have three wireless connecions and one wired
<throe> as the alternatives
<langleyo> throe: click on wireless option
<Starnestommy> ihcus: sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-power-manager
<throe> yes
<langleyo> throe: whats it say?
<throe> network name, pass etc.
<steph_> hey i keep getting eeror going into the synic pagege manger  and it tells me to run a script but when i run it say i need super prvlege im the only one on ??
<Taba> d
<ihcus> thanks a lot starnestommy
<langleyo> greyed out?
<mysterioso> why does my computer stop loading the gdm, and go to a full screen terminal and say that the Hard disk has been mounted a certain amount of times without scanning and I have to do a manual scan with a bunch of specific attibutes?  How do I stop it?
<ihcus> i ll be right back after i do it
<Taba> hi
<ihcus> thanks a lot
<steph_> staep
<throe> no i can choose whatever i want
<throe> if i click roaming mode it becomes greyed out, of course
<throe> but the again it doesnt work
<langleyo> kkk....
<obnibolongo> hey guys, how do I find out if a specific mirror is wacko and not properly mirroring updates? I changed mirrors and now I have 74MB of updates while on the old one I had 0!!
<langleyo> throe: dont worry bout that at the mo..
<selocol> Could someone tell me the name of the Add/Remove program? I'm using a WM without the applications menu, so I want to know how to run the Add/Remove program from terminal... Thanks.
<throe> i was wondering if it could be done by terminal
<throe> since the gui's often fail
<langleyo> throe: its more a case of can you enter all youre details that you know will work to get it on your network
<Pants> hi folks
<throe> sure i can
<obnibolongo> selocol, gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic will be close enough
<throe> im talking to you aint i
<langleyo> lol yeah
<obnibolongo> selocol, actually, gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic will be close enough
<kitagua> Hi everybody. Can someone help me with my hardy ubuntu-server running a xen3.2 server? Networking does not work...
<dmsuperman> Does firefox use the GTK interface in linux?
<selocol> obnibolongo: i'm wondering about the Add/Remove interface, not synaptic
<selocol> trying to do some browsing
<obnibolongo> selocol, that's why i said close enough, but ok, then can't help ya
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, I just ordered the AWLH4130 with atheros chipset, thanks for the help, and you too RyanPrior
<langleyo> throe: so...you enter all relevant info into wireless and its still not doing anything? try coming out ofit and refreshing it by clicking on another wireless network if you can see one
<dmsuperman> Whenever I select "BitStream Vera Sans" as my application font in ubuntu/gnome it changes for some reason to Arial Bold. Why is this?
<selocol> obnibolongo: alright thanks
<RyanPrior> SeaPhor: good luck.
<obnibolongo> selocol, my mistake, i can help
<obnibolongo> selocol, /usr/bin/gnome-app-install ?
<throe> no, it does work perfectly fine
<throe> i just cant enable roaming mode instead of manual
<RyanPrior> dmsuperman: Firefox does use a GTK interface.
<throe> well i can enable it, but it doesnt work
<selocol> obnibolongo: that's it, thanks!
<kklimonda> dmsuperman: i think that firefox3 is just themed to look like "native" gtk+ application as it uses XUL to create interface.
<obnibolongo> selocol, :)
<Pants> 1
<throe> if i enable roaming mode, all the fields are greyed out so i cant type in anything
<s0|> I have created a VPN connection via the gui for OpenVPN, I am trying to figure out how to use said configured connection options in the command line, help
<RyanPrior> kklimonda: It isn't just an XUL theme - try changing your GTK theme and watch Firefox change as well.
<langleyo> i think mebbe you may only have access to that when you come into range of a new net then
<mattgyver83> I want to open rom files store on another computer on my network but my emulator does not support this, is there a way to create a link to this folder and its files in ubuntu so this is possible?
<RyanPrior> kklimonda: Think of it as a GTK front-end to XUL.
<langleyo> when u select a network, itll ask you relevant setup info
<Ashfire> Can Mac 10 apps run nativly on linux?
<RyanPrior> Ashfire: no.
<crdlb> firefox still does not use GTK, but it does a much better job faking it now
<mgolisch> mattgyver83: whats that computer running?
<throe> doesnt make sense, since i  was prefectly able to do it on gutsy
<mattgyver83> ubuntu 8.04
<datakid> hey what's the easiest way to find where my usb is plugged in (but unmounted)...ie, I want to know where in /dev/ it is?
<SeaPhor> RyanPrior, thanks, if i can get the cat5 out of in-law's house, then there's only one thing left that i have anu use for windows, and thats SplinterCell, chaos theory and double agent!
<Ashfire> RyanPrior, what about emulation? if there is any, is it better than windows emulation?
<datakid> is it /dev/sdb1
<langleyo> throe: sorry cant help more....it works on mine fine now
<mgolisch> mattgyver83: maybe try sshfs
<RyanPrior> SeaPhor: those don't work under Wine?
<dmsuperman> Whenever I select "BitStream Vera Sans" as my application font in ubuntu/gnome it changes for some reason to Arial Bold. Why is this?
<mattgyver83> Okay, i will look into that, thanks for the tip.
<mgolisch> mattgyver83: you could also use samba
<mgolisch> to share the directory
<mgolisch> or nfs
<mgolisch> :)
<throe> ok, thanks for your time and interest
<SeaPhor> RyanPrior, nope, i pay for both Crossover and Cedega (and am very happy to do so) but cant get splinterCell to work on either
<sgtmattbaker> I have a question.  If I have been using VLC player and Avidemux to edit and transcode non-copyrighted videos (MPG, MP4 and associated codecs; not encrypted DVD movie MPG) could I get in trouble?  I live in the US.  I am serious, I am fairly worried.
<langleyo> persevere with it...i feel sure the solution is close at hand though
<RyanPrior> Ashfire: There is no good OSX emulator, as far as I know.
<RyanPrior> Ashfire: Usually, people outside the Apple world aren't interested in running Apple apps. We have pretty good replacements for most of them in Linux.
<Pants> hi everyone, i have a quick question if someone can help
<Pants> i get the following when i do an sudo apt-get install -f
<Pants> Errors were encountered while processing: moblock-ipq
<Pants> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kklimonda> Ashfire: if you are still on PPC there is a way of running whole OSX inside Linux without big penatly. But if you are on Intel then not much can be done except violating the license and launching it in Virtual Machine.
<Pants> what does this mean?
<kklimonda> Pants: there is nothing more?
<SeaPhor> RyanPrior, and hey, as long as my City of Heroes works , I really dont need windows even for SplinterCell, i can play that on XBox
<datakid> Pants looks like it's an error
<datakid> have you tried using synaptic instead?
<Pants> there's nothing more, no
<mattgyver83> Pants, what is -f?
<dmsuperman> Whenever I select a BitStream font in my appearence window, it changes to Arial instead. Why is that?
<D3RGPS31> GRUB question - is there a way to remove grub's text and white boarder, but keep the OS choices and splashscreen?
<mattgyver83> oh n/m
<Pants> mattgyver83: err, I'm not sure, actually :P  someone just told me to do that
<Pants> I'm trying to remove moblock
<mattgyver83> Pants, i think it forces an install even with errors
<mgolisch> it forces to resolve conflicts
<Pants> and I can't seem to do it
<Pants> ah, okay
<dbenc> does anyone know how to mount LVM partitions? :(
<RyanPrior> !grub | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mattgyver83> Pants, what are you actually trying to install?
<mgolisch> it will mostlikely just remove all packages that are conflicting in anyways
<D3RGPS31> Ryan: that doesn't answer my question
<Pants> mattgyver83: I'm trying to remove moblock
<langleyo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192559&page=97 for pants
<RyanPrior> D3RGPS31: Okay.
<datakid> how do I find the /dev port that a usb stick is plugged into?
<Pants> I do a sudo apt-get remove moblock
<Pants> and it gives me:
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all! i have iBook G4 and i cannot get more then 1h when it runs on battery!i remember i've installed something in 7.10 once but cannot remember what :(!now i've tried everything i found(ACPI APM<powernow,cpudyn,pommed,pmud,laptop-mode tools,powertop....but no luck!!!any help? :(
<SeaPhor> RyanPrior, do you know where i can find a reference to what all the "switches" are,,, like options on a command,,, like  the  "-r" and "-R" -f etc and so on?
<RyanPrior> datakid: I haven't been able to find that out myself. Howver, lsusb can be useful.
<mattgyver83> I think remove is rm, i might be wrong though
<Pants> Starting MoBlockinvoke-rc.d: initscript moblock-ipq, action "start" failed.
<Pants> dpkg: error processing moblock-ipq (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 170
<Pants> Errors were encountered while processing: moblock-ipq
<AndrewB> cyber_brain_mfkg: how long under osx?
<Pants> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot2> Pants: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pants> 
<Pants> 
<Lunar_Lamp> SeaPhor: "man" is what you want.
<RyanPrior> SeaPhor: usually you can run the command with the --help command to get it to print out a basic list, or you can use man to read a more in-depth description.
<corless> Is there a way to reset my gutsy gibbon installation? My laptop crashed during the upgrade to hardy heron and can now only be booted in recovery mode.
<Paddy_EIRE> mattgyver83, "rm --help"
<mattgyver83> Just search in synaptic for 'moblock' and then uncheck the package, click and apply and it will remove it.
<SeaPhor> RyanPrior, Thanks, and u2 Lunar_Lamp
<cyber_brain_mfkg> AndrewB, I don't have OSX installed at all but when it was it lasted for an 3-4 hours!
<Pants> mattgyver83: is that a gtk app?  i'm just using a command line
<Pants> sorry.. i'm a newbie :)
<Roey> hi
<Roey> anyone here having trouble with wacom tablets??
<evilbug> how can i set Exaile as my default media player?
<codecaine> whats a good program to record your desktop for presentation?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> is it posible that i must recompile kernel to get longer life for my battery?
<AndrewB> cyber_brain_mfkg: maybe http://www.berthon.eu/ice_and_fire/?p=84 will help
<AndrewB> oh cyber_brain_mfkg wrong link
<D3RGPS31> anyone good with GRUB >.>
<kitagua_> I need a ubuntu-server xen expert. Anyone available?
<kklimonda> cyber_brain_mfkg: no but it is posible that linux is just draining battery faster than windows. that's what my experience says.
<RyanPrior> D3RGPS31: ask in #grub perhaps?
<D3RGPS31> RyanPrior: i have, no responce for 4 hours
<mgolisch> kklimonda: yeah thats very likely
<RyanPrior> kitagua_: What sort of expertise do you need?
<lowlux> how o i start up AppArmor?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> kklimonda, yes but it was ok with last linux installation wich i had to delete for some reasons!!!
<RyanPrior> lowlux: sudo invoke-rc.d apparmor start
<mgolisch> for example the grafics drivers support powersave modes on windows, ati and nvidia atleast
<AndrewB> lowlux: open a terminal then type apparmor
<mgolisch> the linux ones doi not afaik
<dbenc> hi, I'm trying to mount an LVM partition but I haven't had any luck .. I've tried a bunch of guides but none have worked :S
<kitagua_> xen3.2 networking is not working. I already read about this being a bug but im not so familiar to be able to fix it using the supplied patch, another kernel or whatever
<paito> hi, i need to install an epson cx5600 scanner, can somebody help me?
<AndrewB> dbenc: tried this one? http://www.linux-sxs.org/storage/fedora2ubuntu.html
<lowlux> now how do i get the profile part going?
<kitagua_> networking in domus does not work.
<wirechief_> paito use the webrowser and localhost 631
<RyanPrior> kitagua_: It might be worth looking into support from Canonical on that. They tend to focus on supporting servers and so on. No problem with continuing to ask in here, but you may not find a lot of expertise.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> AndrewB, any luck finding it??? :S
<wirechief_> paito use the webrowser and localhost:631
<cylux> Hey guys, my resolution in my xorg.conf is set to 1280x1024, I start fluxbox via startx (~/.xinitrc) but for some reason the resolution remains at 1024x768, why is that?
<paito> wirechief_: i beg your pardon?
<kitagua_> yeah but its worth a try :-)
<AndrewB> cyber_brain_mfkg: nope sorry still googling about, maybe better asking ong the ubuntu forum
<Darth_Gimp> RyanPrior: thanks for the help the other day. I am still having an issue though with playing AVI files and Movie Player for example... the screen saver is killing me. How do I get this working as it did in 7.10?
<paito> wirechief_: wow
<dbenc> AndrewB, vgscan says No volume groups found
<dmsuperman> Can anybody help me figure out my font issues? For one, whenever I select a BitStream font (or several others) it instead chooses Arial (in any font selector). Also, all of the text in firefox period looks terrible.
<RyanPrior> Darth_Gimp: Did you determine that it wasn't a graphics card problem?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> AndrewB, i've just posted! ;) hope someone will answered it
<wirechief_> paito use the webrowser http://localhost:631/
<berengal> Okay, so this is bad: I tried compiling the X-Fi drivers using some help from the forums. After fixing two error, it actually started compiling. However, after 30 seconds, my entire computer froze, and I was forced to reboot. Now my kernel segfaults on boot
<RyanPrior> Darth_Gimp: My graphics card got borked a few months ago and I couldn't watch any videos.
<paito> wirechief_: ok, but i dont find any scanner option.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> AndrewB, Are using Mac?
<AndrewB> cyber_brain_mfkg: yes
<Darth_Gimp> RyanPrior: I have on board graphics.. yet it was working smoothly in 7.10
<cyber_brain_mfkg> AndrewB, where can i find osx for download?
<AndrewB> dbenc: Did you write over it by accident at some point or anything? Otherwise i dunno
<RyanPrior> cyber_brain_mfkg: You can buy OSX from apple.com I think.
<AndrewB> cyber_brain_mfkg: you pop over to apple.com and buy it.
<wirechief_> paito well you should go to your vendors webssite check support and see if they support linux with scanner also try googleing
<dbenc> well i was running it off of a RAID1 partition
<berengal> So, anyone here who can help my ailing kernel?
<RyanPrior> cyber_brain_mfkg: We do not support Apple software here, though.
<paito> wirechief_: i tried google, but the driver package is in rpm and i need it in .deb
<dbenc> but shouldnt the partition table be the same on both drives?
<modoc> is there a converse to basename that will return the extension of a file?
<ApOgEE-> does anyone know where to get sopcast webplayer for ubuntu?
<Darth_Gimp> RyanPrior: I get this ﻿"The playback of this movie requires a video/x-avi-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed." but I am not sure which driver...
<matt____> does anyone know about bluetooth adapters and linux? I'm looking for advice to buy a bluetooth usb adapter that works on linux. I'm planning on using it with my phone, and also my bluetooth headset. Suggestions for an adapter please
<decay> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<paito> wirechief_: i tried to converti it with alien, but it looks like it doesn't work in 64bits
<cyber_brain_mfkg> AndrewB, it is easy to say when u live in US!in my country e banking is not so well suported :(...and also i wont waste my money for OSs! :D
<wirechief_> paito hmm well you might be able to use alien and convert to .deb dunno, if so use the -s option with alien
<AndrewB> paito: could try http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/Convert-rpm2deb-11999.shtml
<FSA> help with the instalation of ubuntu
<AndrewB> cyber_brain_mfkg: I am not in the US
<ApOgEE-> i need sopcast webplayer for ubuntu...
<Doobe08> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wirechief_> paito that is probably so. 64bit operating systems dont have much support for stuff
<dmsuperman> Can anybody help me figure out my font issues? For one, whenever I select a BitStream font (or several others) it instead chooses Arial (in any font selector). Also, all of the text in firefox period looks terrible.
<paito> AndrewB: ok, i will look into it
<cyber_brain_mfkg> AndrewB, whatever...i live in...how you sayin...3th world country :)
<berengal> Need help with broken kernel
<wirechief_> paito use 32bit
<FSA> where should i configure the root when downloading
<FSA> ?
<billenium> Whats a good IRCd for ubuntu?
<matt____> does anyone know about bluetooth adapters and linux? I'm looking for advice to buy a bluetooth usb adapter that works on linux. I'm planning on using it with my phone, and also my bluetooth headset. Suggestions for an adapter please
<RyanPrior> Darth_Gimp: If you're in a jurisdiction where use of the AVI codecs is legal, you can probably intall ubuntu-restricted-extras and get playback working.
<paito> wirechief_: yeah right, let me return my 64bits laptop xD
<^Tech-Help^> billenium im happy with Unrealircd
<wirechief_> paito no, you miss understand, use the 32bit version of ubuntu
<Starnestommy> billenium: hybrid, unreal, or inspircd
<corless> gutsy crashed while i was updating to hardy now i can only boot in recovery mode. how can i restore graphical mode?
<Guillaume3> greets gents
<Guillaume3> fine line bwtween seagull and duckworth ey
<FSA> any1 knows where i should configure the root in the installation process
<ApOgEE-> i wanna be able to view this TV channel. it need sopcast webplayer. I've installed sopcast for linux but i still can't get it to play coz it need sopcast webplayer
<FSA> ?
<ApOgEE-> any ideas?
<Darth_Gimp> RyanPrior: I have those installed already
<cyber_brain_mfkg> AndrewB, can you tell me which power menagement software are you useing?
<paito> wirechief_: using 32bits for a 64bits architecture? =/
<david_> Can someone give me some advice about using my built in broadcom wireless card
<AndrewB> cyber_brain_mfkg: my mac stays plugged in so none sorry to say
<wirechief_> paito that is what i am doing right now
<HyTeX> sal all
<wirechief_> paito not much gain with 64bit at this point in time
<Guillaume3> sal
<berengal> My kernel segfaults on boot. Need help recovering it
<paito> wirechief_: pros & cons?
<Darth_Gimp> RyanPrior: just checking something one sec
<cyber_brain_mfkg> AndrewB, thank you anyway!sorry for bother!peace man!
<amenado> is mkinitrd replaced with another command? what would be the replacement?
<marsj2009> 有高手知道ubuntu下怎么使用QQ阿？
<matt____> RyanPrior: you konw, i'm waiting for the day that microsoft, or someone of the like, starts to stir up trouble for people that download the codecs "illegally", thus trying to hurt linux. Talk about really hurting the cause.
<wirechief_> paito basically compatibilty, but if you are doing a server they say its a good thing but i have used 32bit for both, i just had too many bugs with 64bit
<Starnestommy> amenado: it might be mkinitramfs
<AndrewB> matt____: there has been many instances over the years
<HyTeX> cinei roman pls prv me
<kindofabuzz> i need a good .chm to .pdf solution
<matt____> AndrewB: really? How were the cases started?
<wirechief_> paito  and printer drivers is one of the issues
<paito> wirechief_: ok... iĺl keep looking
<RyanPrior> matt___: All they can do is prosecute individuals. Ubuntu does not provide those packages by default - only to those who decide to install them.
<amenado> Starnestommy-> i tried that, but it didnt seem to work, i cant create the initrd.gz file, says something about a udev missing .
<matt____> AndrewB: hmm...I was talking mainly about lawsuits.
<eclectic> Since upgrading to Hardy my system freezes up solid when I try to copy contents of a dvd to hd.  Full description at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4929720#post4929720  .   Any suggestions?
<kindofabuzz> using xchm but it can only print to pdf one page at a time
<billenium> I tried hybrid, but it would never restart properly, thus not allowing me to edit the .conf well... Also, is there any guide to help me install unrealircd on ubuntu?
<matt____> RyanPrior: oh, exactly what i meant. People know that if they can't legally install the codecs in linux, thus being a big turnaway factor IF people start getting prosected on a large scale.
<AndrewB> matt____: yeah there was a big law case about it like 2 years ago, i can't remember the details, just that like every FOSS site out there had 'Support us!'
<wirechief_> eclectic: i use dd to copy my .iso to the hard drive you can probably do it with it
<RyanPrior> matt___: I think that if people start getting prosecuted on a large scale, we may see a profitable business  in licensing codecs, and/or more adoption of free formats.
<matt____> AndrewB: what do you mean by "support us"?
<AndrewB> support the codec creators and stuffs  i honestly have forgoten about it all though
<berengal> My kernel segfaults on boot. How do I fix it? Help!
<RyanPrior> matt____: the big companies are wise not to sue people on a large scale, as it keeps people locked into their non-free formats and hurts adoption of free ones.
<mgolisch> licensing?
<mgolisch> why that
<kindofabuzz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, do you know if i can make a #server-name and keep it permanent?
<mgolisch> unless its something driven by win32codecs there not much to fear
<mgolisch> software patents are not valid in most countrys other than US
<dmsuperman> Can anybody tell me why it is that no matter what I try to use, it automatically overrides my decision with a font from the microsoft font package? I can only get Arial, Arial Bold, Courier New, or similar fonts. Everything else I choose just changes to those fonts
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: no, i'mnot sure on that, sorry
<matt____> RyanPrior: right...i heard something like microsoft not doing much about PEOPLE that steal their OS's, simply because of bad publicity. Microsoft sues the family of 4 because 12yo Johny downed XP from the bt site hurts pr a lot a guess.
<wirechief_> eclectic: you may have to change the coding a bit for the names but it would be interesting to see if it worked
<wirechief_>  umount /mnt/cdrom
<wirechief_> Create CD-ROM ISO image with dd command:
<wirechief_> # dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/cdimg1.iso do this for cdrom images
<FloodBot2> wirechief_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matt____> RyanPrior: same thing, sorta.
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, thanks for the reply neway! :-))
<RyanPrior> matt____: Also, if Microsoft did anything to hurt Windows adoption, it would be helping Linux. They want to keep people locked in.
<billenium> ^Tech-Help^ : Is there any installation guide for unrealircd?
<s0|> does anyone know how to call a vpn I created in a GUI via the command line
<matt____> RyanPrior: yep, but gotta go. but right on :)
<RyanPrior> matt____: Microsoft doesn't even go after major software pirates in third-world countries, because they want people to get hooked.
<eclectic> wirechief: I'll try that as a work-around.  But still I wonder if this is a bug that can be diagnosed and fixed
<Starnestommy> billenium: there's one in the readme or install files in the tarball that it comes in
<dopefish7590> Out of curiostiy, is there anything that a standard Ubuntu terminal can do that the Mac OSX terminal cannot?
<billenium> I can only find the download for the windows unrealircd... Can you link me to the linux one?
<Starnestommy> billenium: it's the source version
<billenium> ah
<wirechief_> eclectic: not many do what you are trying, i doubt it but could be wrong.
<doopy> dopefish7590: Can the MacOSX terminal do essentially everything?
<dopefish7590> Yea...
<hawkeyex> my computer is crashing now.. what should I look for in a system log?
<jimcooncat> static ip not working on my Gutsy. OK on my Feisty at work. Should I uninstall network-manager?
<dopefish7590> I am using 10.4.11 with GCC V4.2
<billenium> How do i extract again?
<dopefish7590> As my compiler...
<mgolisch> night
<mgolisch> time for bed
<dopefish7590> Cya!
<mgolisch> :)
<wirechief_> eclectic:if you try that use a name like music  and drop the .iso
<dopefish7590> ...
<berengal> So, my broken kernel...
<hawkeyex> my computer is crashing now.. what should I look for in a system log?
<wirechief_> hawkeyex: try dmesg |grep error
<eclectic> wirechief_: ok I'm trying to get the idea clear then try it :)
<berengal> My kernel segfaults on boot. How do I best replace it?
<fallenangel> I am looking for a cool looking temp monitor with a graphical display for the desktop, anyone have an suggestions?
<^Tech-Help^> billenium you should be able to right click the file, choose open, then archiver should open it, from there you can extract it witha a GUI
<rodolf0> Hi folks!
<wirechief_> berengal:  give me a pm i will give you a suggestion
<decay> how do i run a little cpp script from terminal?
<jsoftw> Anyone familiar with webmin? I want to have a user called boss, homedir of /home/boss, and I want to let the user boss add a few more accounts that get stored in /home/boss/homes/foo
<jsoftw> or such like.
 * s0| still looking for how to call a VPN connection I created in a GUI at the command line........ pls help
<^Tech-Help^> !webmin | jsoftw
<ubottu> jsoftw: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Juanjo-sfe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11586/
<Juanjo-sfe> I am getting that error
<[Aaron]> fallenangel, I think gtkrellm and conky can do temp and they look cool.
<Juanjo-sfe> when trying to run thunderbird
<hawkeyex> wirechief_: http://www.pastebin.org/35348
<Juanjo-sfe> could you help me?
<NighTi^> hey! anybody found a way to re-enable wifi after unticking it via the network icon in panel?
<SeaPhor> jsoftw, i use ftp server for that sort of thing, if i'm following your question right
<jsoftw> SeaPhor: ftp server?
<s0|> nobody knows how to call a VPN connection that was created in the network manager GUI via the command line?
<rodolf0> hey! does anybody know how to clear a resume image? I can't boot by laptop after hibernation
<TaRDy> hello, whats the best way to have a command run at every startup?  (sudo modprobe ndiswrapper)
<SeaPhor> jsoftw, like i said, i may not be following what you asked but i have files in this box that certain ppl can access thru ftp, for upload and download
<wirechief_> berengal: only thing that i can thiink of is reinstall from livecd or do a trick with a different kernel either way your gonna lose your install.
<binarymutant> TaRDy: cron
<rodolf0> TaRDy: add 'ndiswrapper' in a blank line to /etc/modules
<berengal> wirechief_: Can't I just replace the kernel? I've got the source
<wirechief_> berengal although the trick might work
<TaRDy> thank you binarymutant and rodolf0
<wirechief_> berengal well then maybe you could just recompile it but thats over my head at the moment, i use a precompiled kernel from another distro and it probably would not work here.
<wsjunior> Hi guys, I´d like gnome to always open new windows in the middle of the screen, is it possible?
<berengal> wirechief_: Assuming I've got two kernels, how do I select which one to boot?
<jrib> wsjunior: maybe with devilspie
<wabash> Hi, all. I'm running into a problem mounting a drive writeable. I mount it as root, but I want other users to be able to write to it. Any suggestions? How do I do this?
<jrib> !devilspie > wsjunior (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> wabash: what filesystem?
<wirechief_> berengal it might be something i would try once im all done with testing
<wsjunior> Let's see
<wabash> jrib: Ext3
<jrib> !permissions > wabash (read the private message from ubottu)
<wirechief_> berengal: it will show up in the grub
<jrib> wabash: use chmod/chown as usual
<berengal> wirechief_: It won't add itself automagically, will it?
<wabash> jrib: Thank you. I'll read through this. I'll ask you if I still can't get it.
<jrib> wabash: sure
<wirechief_> berengal: when i replace my kerenl in kanotix i do a wget -N nameofthekernel  and do a install script that comes with it, it is a ubuntu kernel
<SeaPhor> how do I make link or add to applications menu a program that i can start in terminal?
<Dr_willis> wabash,  ext3 has its own permissions for each file/dir. If youw ant to allow a single user full access to files/dirs in the filesystem you will hve to mess with chown, and chmod to give the files/dirs the proper permissions
<berengal> wirechief_: Well, I have no install script, just make
<RyanPrior> SeaPhor: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<wabash> jrib: Thank you. I understand permissions well, actually. It's the mounting that I'm getting tripped up on.
<wabash> Dr_willis: Thank you too.
<wabash> Same thing though...
<wabash> Is it just a matter of changing permissions/group of the mount point?
<wirechief_> berengal: you have me curious if i could install one of those on kubuntu
<jrib> wabash: mounting and setting permissions are independent
<jrib> wabash: yes
<Dr_willis> wabash,  for a externalusb drive. I normally make a SingleDir for my user (i call it UserStorage) and chown That dir to be owned by the user. I do NOT change the permissions of the mountpoint.
<wirechief_> berengal: i havent done that . but have used other scripts from that distro to install ATI drivers
<jrib> wabash: change the permissions after you mount is what I mean
<wabash> jrib: Ok,, so then, would I do this: 1) mount the partition, 2) change group/permissions?    Or would I 1) change permissions on the mount point, 2) mount the partition ?
<wabash> jrib: Sorry, type at the same time!
<mgolisch> hm one last question
<wirechief_> berengal: and the ATI drivers are compiled in kubuntu
<berengal> Okay, so it's linking now. Where are the bootable kernel's stored?
<Dr_willis> wabash,  changing permissions of the mount point befor you mount will have no affect. its permissions are ignored  when somthingis mounted over it.
<mgolisch> does hardy ship with something to play h264 encoded videos in matroska video containers?
<wirechief_> i think in /src
<wabash> Dr_willis: Thank you for your input. That arrangement may not work for me though, the drive has to be accessible by all users.
<mgolisch> bioth totem and mplayer seem to be unable to play that
<andresj> hello. I have lots of packages from my gutsy intallation, and I dont wanna download them again. is there a way to tell APT to also look for packages there? (along with /var/cache/apt/archive/)
<wabash> jrib: Dr_willis: I'll give this a try.
<Dr_willis> wabash,  thats  what 'groups' are for. or you could use the nasty chmod 777 on the files/dirs.
<Guillaume3> i need some good image editing software
<wirechief_> berengal: i think in /src
<wsjunior> jrib: kinda complicated for a simple task, but thank you anyways.
<jrib> Guillaume3: gimp
<Guillaume3> something to the likes of the adobe suite
<wabash> Dr_willis: Maybe then I misunderstood you.
<Ecclesiastes> I have bad news about the Gutsy alternate install .iso. The lib6-i686 package is screwed up and the base install fails.
<Guillaume3> that can maybe spit me out sliced up images in html
<wabash> Dr_willis: What is a typical group for this kind of stuff?
<jrib> wsjunior: it's not really complicated, just take a few minutes to learn the syntax
<wirechief_> berengal: but i dont think i have answer for what you are wanting, it just spurred some what ifs in my head.
<berengal> wirechief_: You mean /usr/src?
<Dr_willis> wabash,  i rarely mess with groups. I would imagine you could make a usersgroup or somthing.
<wirechief_> berengal: yes i think thats it
<wabash> Dr_willis: Cool, thanks. So you don't know about plugdev group?
<wsjunior> jrib: complicated comparing with kde that do it with a simple click, but i'm already reading some tutorials to learn the syntax. thanks.
<Dr_willis> wabash,  thats a special group for the hardware devices automounting subsystem I belive
<berengal> wirechief_: I've got nothing but the kernel headers there
<wabash> jrib: Awesome. Thank you very much for your help.
<wabash> Dr_willis: Thank you too.
<Ecclesiastes> Except for that, it appears to be be able to do a rollback from Hardy to Gutsy.
<wabash> jrib: now, my mounted drive has permissions 770, and the group is set to a group that users are part of. Is this what you were thinking?
<Ashfire908> What is the point of roaming mode? (In network-manager)
<SeaPhor> RyanPrior, ok, wasn't quite that simple but that put me in the right direction, i figured out what command to tell it to do, THANKS! Again! :-))
<wirechief_> berengal can you read scripts ?
<wabash> jrib: Also, any suggestions on which group to use?
<berengal> wirechief_: Yeah, sort of
<jrib> wabash: anything you want, I don't know of a typical one for you to use
<wirechief_> berengal i could paste one and you could see if you could use it in some fashion to do what your trying to do.
<fde> Ashfire908: Easily switching WAPs
<wabash> jrib: Ok, thank you. You have solved all of my problems, and I appreciate your help. Dr_willis, thank you too.
<berengal> wirechief_: THin
<Dr_willis> Groups to the rescue! :)
<berengal> oops
<jsoftw> SeaPhor: yeah I just want a way for a sub-admin to be able to create a few accounts.
<eeboy> How can I examine the return value from a command in a script? I run a rsync command in my script and want to take a different action if the command was anything but successful.
<Ashfire908> fde, but for wired networks?
<berengal> wirechief_: Thing is, I'm running in recovery mode. No internet (on my lappy right now)
<jrib> eeboy: might want to try #bash
<Dr_willis> wabash,  i just found this tutorial on the topic  http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialManagingGroups.html
<fde> Ashfire908: I don't think it'll do much with wired...
<berengal> wirechief_: unless it's a really short script, it would be tiresom to rewrite
<fde> Ashfire908: Same would apply if it does though... maybe you have static IPs set up in different places, just click that network for access...
<wirechief_intel> berengal: true but you might get some insight on how its done.
<AfterDea1h> hm, my touchpad is having some weird issues
<AfterDea1h> it seems to see every click as being a double-click
<wirechief_intel> berengal: only problem i have to go looking for it maybe a few minutes
<wabash> Dr_willis: Thank you. I may create my own group for this, like "storage"
<wirechief_intel> its in another partition ;)
<berengal> Okay, I'll try poking around in the meantime
<thingy> eeboy: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-10.html <-- see te Getting return value of a program bit
<SeaPhor> jsoftw, ok, sorry, i am learning all i can so i will know the answer shortly but as for now I am still a n00b with Linux, sounds like you want a remote desktop/terminal services with user/group restrictions tho, right?
<Ninjavidual> Need help live cd screwed up dads pc
<mgolisch> Ninjavidual: what happened?
<mgolisch> the livecd doesnt do anything usualy
<eclectic> wirechief_: tried the dd command and system locked up same as with any other method-- 237mb out of 3g and now nothing works
<Ninjavidual> in live cd licked shutdown, but a black screen came up with infinite loop of some sort of error. after several minutes i just presed to restart button on my computer
<wirechief_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pie-rate> ﻿I have g15daemon installed via the ubuntu 8.04 repositories but the extra keys don't work. nothing's happening when i press them in xev. i tried restarting the daemon and made sure uinput was loaded, no dice. any suggestions?
<mgolisch> Ninjavidual: and now? what doesnt work?
<rexy_> are there any recent experimental packages for the ati driver? still experiencing random X freezes(no system crash) with a radeon M6 (aka 7000 aka rv100)
<Ninjavidual> now the pc wont show anything except black on the screen when i boot up
<Pie-rate> ﻿by extra keys i mean g1, g2, g3, etc
<cached> okay. this is somewhat urgent. how do i allow ftp access onto my ubuntu box? (apache is set up if you need it)
<wirechief_> berengal here goes, lots of stuff going on when you replace a kernelhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/11590/
<wirechief_> berengal here goes, lots of stuff going on when you replace a kernel http://paste.ubuntu.com/11590/
<rexy_> cached, install an ftp daemon?
<fde> cached: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<mgolisch> Ninjavidual: sounds funny
<rexy_> cached, if you're connected directly to the internet best not to leave it running permanently though unless you know what you are doing
<berengal> wirechief_: Okay, thanks
<mgolisch> Ninjavidual: so no picture at all?
<cached> thanks
<berengal> I'm trying to just copy the new compiled kernel, and updating /boot/grub/menu.lst now...
<oxxtm> hi
<fde> cached: That's actually for an older version, but it should all be applicable.
<Ninjavidual> mgolisch: very funny. its not my computer and i dont know what to do. i cant even access the bios. the monito is black, just power light on the monitor is orange. yes, everything is connected up properly
<thingy> Ninjavidual: Is the pc in standby mode by any chance? try holding the power button down for 4 secs after its powered up and when it powers down, start up as normal...also...can you confirm if there are any hard disk activity lights when the machine is powered up? Does the keyboard's capslock key for example light up when you hit it?
<rexy_> berengal, you can move the kernel and optional initrd to your boot directory and add them to /boot/grub/menu.lst. But are you really sure you need a mannually compiled kernel? it potentially breaks a lot of stuff
<Ninjavidual> thingy: ill find out
<mgolisch> Ninjavidual: when the powerlighht is orange, it usualy means it has no signal, that would indicate a problem of zthe grafics card
<wirechief_> berengal as you can see you will need to reinstall drivers after a new kernel  those other scripts are available they are opensource too
<fde> Ninjavidual: If the issue is there before Ubuntu or GRUB starts, then it's not an Ubuntu issue.
<Ninjavidual> mgolisch: thats what i thought
<wirechief_> berengal and i use the ATI scripts here on  ubuntu and it works fine
<eeboy> Thingy: Thanks!
<thingy> Ninjavidual: ensure there are no usb devices plugged in like hdd/flash keys etc and no cd int he cdrom drive as well
<mgolisch> id try unpluging the power cord, pressing the power button a few times so its realy powerless, then plug it in again and start
<Ninjavidual> fde: every thing worked before i tried using the live cd i just downloaded of 8.04
<fde> Ninjavidual: The LiveCD doesn't touch anything on your computer by design.
<mgolisch> Ninjavidual: and maybe try to put in another grafics card
<mgolisch> or take it out of the pci slot and back or to another
<Ninjavidual> thingy: ok ill check everything mentioned and try again. if it dont work maybee i will have to try that with the grapphics card
<fde> Ninjavidual: Maybe it's booting to the CD, and you have an unsupported Nvidia/ATI card? Did you take out the CD?
<billenium> I just ./Configd and maked and made the .conf files for unrealircd... What do i do now?
<mgolisch> anyone can play h264 encoded matroska video files?
<mgolisch> none of my player seem to play them
<kindofabuzz> try vlc
<mgolisch> nothing
<rexy_> mgolisch, vlc or mplayer should be able to
<thingy> mgolisch: I thought mplayer and vlc can play those
<berengal> Meh, new kernel doesn't work
<koyo001> hi everyone
<berengal> Probably messed up grub
<rexy_> berengal, why are you installing a new kernel?
<fde> billenium: This is an Ubuntu support channel, not a <random-software-off-the-internet> support channel... try #linux or something.
<mgolisch> mplayer just doesnt display anything but cpu goes up
<koyo001> have a problem with my video player
<billenium> ohkay
<xborgy> Hi,i have 2 60 gig RAID NTFS drives and Promise fast track boots them but when i try to mount them i get ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sda/pdc_eeaahffdh': Not a directory
<Pelo> koyo001, state the problem
<berengal> rexy_: Because my old one segfaults
<koyo001> once i play too many videos at some point it just crashes
<rexy_> berengal, a stock ubuntu kernel?
<Ninjavidual> fde: i booted up for the first time on the live cd i just burnt of 8.04. everything worked fine. i did not install anything, just looked around at everything in the new ubuntu and then clicked shut down from within ubuntu. afterwards i took out the cd and tried to boot the pc. nothing, just black screen with the monitor light orange.
<Pelo> mgolisch, check the prefs make sure that your video driver thingy is set to x11
<berengal> rexy_: Yes
<Dwxreaper3> Isn't unreal a package
<xborgy> is there a good RAID NTFS app to recover the files on it?
<Pelo> koyo001, which player ?
<fde> billenium: also... 'apt-cache search dancer' is a popular IRC server.
<koyo001> gxine
<xborgy> i have to get these files back.I can not lose them.
<berengal> rexy_: I tried installing the X-Fi sound drivers, but my computer froze while compiling. When I tried restarting the kernel segfaults
<rexy_> berengal, which kernel on what processor?
<koyo001> and vlc
<^Tech-Help^> billenium  try ./unreal start
<Pelo> koyo001, how do totem and xine-ui do ?
<rexy_> berengal, so it worked before, but when compiling it crashed and now it segfaults?
<berengal> rexy_: 2.6.24.16 generic, on amd X2 4200+
<koyo001> same problem
<Pelo> koyo001, no idea sorry
<babolat> koyo001: try to delete .xine from your Home folder
<xborgy> the drives have not been formatter they still have all the files on them the only thing i have to do is rebuild the RAID Stripe can i?
<NighTi^> could anyone help me with madwifi? is there any potential problems that could arise from making the recommended changes to kernel config in http://madwifi.org/wiki/Requirements ?
<berengal> rexy_: Yeah. Those X-Fi drivers have been nothing but trouble
<fde> koyo001: Do you get the same issue without Compiz enabled?
<rexy_> berengal, does it segfault when you have those x-fi drivers loaded?
<berengal> But I do want sound
<rexy_> or also without?
<cached> fde: 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root 500 OOPS: child died
<kindofabuzz> i need a solution to not being able to browse a dir that a mounted nfs is in when the nfs server is down
<koyo001> fde what is compiz
<koyo001> the graphic enhencer??
<berengal> rexy_: I'm guessing it's the drivers segfaulting. Sort of looks like it, but I can't be too sure
<fde> koyo001: System > Appearance > Visual Effects ... set it to 'none' and see if it behaves better.
<Pelo> koyo001, the desktop effects , the eyecandy, the wobbly windows and animated menus and such
<babolat> koyo001: compiz is for desktop effects. deleting ~.xine folder from Home while your media player is closed may help
<rexy_> cached, it refuses to run an ftp daemon that lets anonymous access to your root file system, you probably want to set some more conservative configurations
<Ninjavidual> when i tried to shut down from within ubuntu an infinite amount of one error message (i cant remember what they said) came down the screen in black and white. so i pressed the power button on the computer to turn in off. Now the computer wont show anything except black when booting.
<fde> cached: Try accessing via a user on the system... or allowing anonymous, but not accessing with root?
<berengal> rexy_: At least it segfaults during a modprobe, so it's a module that does it
<Ninjavidual> ill try removing graphics card and putting it back in
<xborgy> i tryed deleting the stripe in Promise Fast Track and creating new RAID and it did make them to where they say Functional instead of Ofline now
<rexy_> berengal, ah, so it's the drivers then
<fde> cached: also ensure the FTP port is open.
<usser> cached, whats the problem?
<koyo001> will try all of these
<fde> usser: setting up vsftpd
<xborgy> and the Promise does tell me the drives and there is 2 of them 60 gig's
<rexy_> berengal, did you look on the forums on how other people might've gotten it working?
<gothicd3vil> hi
<FFForever> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<mgolisch> why use that crappy card at all?
<koyo001> question is how do i reset the visual players
<usser> fde, seen that one, must have writable permissions for "/" vsftpd doesnt allow that
<mgolisch> even using those drivers its not better than a cheapo soundcard for 5 usd or so
<gothicd3vil> hey can somebody explain me how i can make my computer to accept torrents?
<xborgy> dmraid -tay only shows now pdc_eeaahffdh: 0 240206080 striped 2 128 /dev/sda 0 /dev/sdb 0
<berengal> rexy_: Yeah, I did that. At first I couldn't get the drivers to compile, but after looking at the forums, and trying some of what they suggested, I got it to start compiling. That's when the whole thing froze
<fde> koro: please try what I said and see if the issue goes away... compiz and video's both will try to use the GPU, I suspect your GPU can't handle it.
<babolat> gothicd3vil: what seems to be the problem?
<rexy_> berengal, well if it froze during compiling that indicates an other problem with your computer. if it froze when the module got inserted then the module itself is the problem
<xborgy> and dmraid -r shows /dev/sdb: pdc, "pdc_eeaahffdh", stripe, ok, 120103040 sectors, data@ 0   and /dev/sda: pdc, "pdc_eeaahffdh", stripe, ok, 120103040 sectors, data@ 0
<gothicd3vil> babolat everytime i download a torrent and i try to open it with azureus or transmition it said error ip
<fde> koyo001:  please try what I said and see if the issue goes away... compiz and video's both will try to use the GPU, I suspect your GPU can't handle it.
<berengal> rexy_: Not too sure about that. I wasn't paying much attention, so I don't know if it finished compiling
<usser> cached, where is your ftp root, ie folder to which users get in upon logging in?
<fde> koro: sorry
<babolat> gothicd3vil: could you shoot me the prompt you get?
<gothicd3vil> sure
<gothicd3vil> let me open it
<mgolisch> berengal: why use that thing at all? the driver is crap anyways, it doesnt offer anything your wouldnt get with a properly supported cheapo soundcard
<rexy_> berengal, well i'd try again and see if you can just get it to compile, just build as a normal user, then it cant try to insert stuff into the kernel
<dmsuperman> I have reinstalled and reinstalled, and tried different configurations, and different sub-pixel rendering solutions, but no matter what I do, the msttcorefonts fonts render really pixelated. How can I fix this? I recently installed FreeType 2.3.5, but I'm not sure the version that comes with Gutsy so I can restore that version.
<mgolisch> just get some cheap soudncard with asupported chipset
<eclectic> ﻿ wirechief_: tried the dd command and system locked up same as with any other method-- 237mb out of 3g and now nothing works
<berengal> rexy_: It won't even try to run the script if it isn't sudoed
<ricardo__> someone can help me to install a atheros wireless card on hardy heron__
<ricardo__> ??
<berengal> mgolisch: I don't have a cheapo sound card :( I tried using the on-board one, but it's not working at all
<wirechief_intel> eclectic: sounds like the disk is corrupted.
<rexy_> berengal, ah, then i dont know. you could try compiling something randomly else, but if you havent had any other weird crashes or hangups it's probably the driver causing it
<hockeymachine> has anyone used ddclient much? i was wondering if after installing it always ran in background or what
<babolat> !wireless | ricardo__
<ubottu> ricardo__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<berengal> mgolisch: Not even in windows, where I know it used to work
<fde> ricardo__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<koyo001> i tried the compiz
<xborgy> the only thing i did was when the Promise fast Buil Utility boots up i deleted the raids and created them again and linux can not mount them anymore.Can someone please help.
<koyo001> still crashes
<gothicd3vil> babolat in tracker status it said error but in download still on 0
<berengal> rexy_: I just finished compiling the linux kernel, so at least that worked
<ricardo__> tanks
<ricardo__> an another think
<xborgy> i had to do that to them because they were telling me Offline before
<coldopm> Hello
<koyo001> i need to erase the memory or something
<berengal> rexy_: And, well, I am writing code most of the time, and didn't have any problems...
<fde> koyo001: are these video's flash?
<rexy_> berengal, yeah guess it's not the machine then. But dont use a custom kernel unless you really know what you are doing, ubuntu does a lot of stuff with it behind the screens
<xborgy> but now its telling me Functional
<babolat> gothicd3vil: and you are definitet that the torrent isn't poisoned or what?
<ricardo__> em, maybe where i canf find the steps too enable my aceleration card driver???
<koyo001> no any type
<ricardo__> is for an nvidia 700
<ricardo__> 7000
<gothicd3vil> let me try with another one
<berengal> rexy_: Yeah, I was just trying to get to a state where I could use the internet and get some proper installer to patch the kernel for me. Recovery didn't allow that
<koyo001> because if i reboot then i am good with the players for a long while
<berengal> rexy_: Anyway, if I use unetbootin to reinstall, will that wipe my whole previous install, or can it use old partitions?
<eclectic> ﻿wirechief_intel: do you mean the dvd disk?  I explained in my forum post I tried many things.  several disks do the same, but not on another machine, etc.
<fde> !nvidia | ricardo__
<ubottu> ricardo__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coldopm> I have browsed the web for days to get my BCM 4310 working in Hardy. Now it FINALLY works, however, I can see all wireless networks in range, but cannot connect to my own. Can anyone help me please???
<SeaPhor> ricardo__, both of those issues should be in your System>Administration> Hardware Drivers> restricted drivers
<wirechief_intel> eclectic: ok well maybe not the disk but the cdrom is funked
<rexy_> berengal, you can use old partitions and install over them, just do manual partitioning, though it's probably a good idea to clean out the / and just keep the data in your home directory and maybe some in var or etc
<ricardo__> thanks
<tyler> is the hostname just the name of the computer?
<ricardo__> excuse i-m just a begginer
<rexy_> tyler, yup
<fde> coldopm: Does it connect without WPA enabled?
<babolat> tyler: are you on desktop or server?
<koyo001> can anyone help me manage the memory the the players use
<dmsuperman> I have reinstalled and reinstalled, and tried different configurations, and different sub-pixel rendering solutions, but no matter what I do, the msttcorefonts fonts render really pixelated. How can I fix this? I recently installed FreeType 2.3.5, but I'm not sure the version that comes with Gutsy so I can restore that version.
<eclectic> the drive works fine in my other machine and the drive from that machine does the same thing in problem machine
<berengal> rexy_: I was hoping it could just make a new kernel, but okay. I can live with that.
<fde> coldopm: or, alternatively, have you told it your WPA password?
<gothicd3vil> babolat was the torrent, thanks
<coldopm> fde: To be honest I don't know how to login to my router. 192.168.0.1 does not work...
<babolat> gothicd3vil: thought so ;)
<SeaPhor> ricardo__, no worries, we all were at one time (i'm still there :-))
<tyler> babolat: desktop
<rexy_> berengal, it's not impossible that the drivers need something not in the ubuntu kernel, but that seems unlikely
<iRelinquish> coldopm, try 192.168.1.1
<fde> coldopm: 192.168.1.1 perhaps
<tyler> babolat: but i wanna set up file sharing so i can access the files on my vista computer
<coldopm> fde: Yes I input password from network manager and it just wont connect. No pass error or anything..
<iRelinquish> lol fde
<xborgy> please someone how do i recover my RAID?
<berengal> rexy_: They should've told me in that case... stupid drivers :P Going to try the reinstall now
<babolat> then your hostname is your pc's name
<fde> coldopm: your password will be in the docs for the wireless
<koyo001> problems with video players
<rexy_> berengal, you can just reinstall the kernel
<fde> coldopm: then you can define a password that NetworkManager will need to use.
<coldopm> fde: I know my pass, and it prompts for it when I try to connect
<rexy_> if you get it booting through the rescue console at least
<tyler> babolat: thanks
<koyo001> if someone knows something about this
<SeaPhor> coldopm,  do a ifconfig and the default gateway is usually your router's addy
<koyo001> would love to solve this
<coldopm> seaphor: ty
<nikitis> Question:  Anyone who uses VLC know how you can make it so that only 1 instance of it is running?
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | koyo001
<ubottu> koyo001: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fde> Anyone know where NetworkManager keeps its logs?
<usser> koyo001, whats the problem?
<rexy_> fde, err messages or syslog
<berengal> rexy_: How do I reinstall the kernel from the rescue console?
<fde> rexy_: Nothing dedicated by default?
<SeaPhor> coldopm,  np, let me know if i can help further
<coldopm> fde: However I know my pass, my network manager simply will not connect, to my network or any of the 3 unsecured networks in my building...
<rexy_> fde, not to my knowledge
<nikitis> anyone?
<tyler> babolat: do i share with nfs or smb????
<rexy_> berengal, actually if you can get to the rescue prompt that means your kernel is fine
<xborgy> shall i delete the RAID in Promise fast Build Utility then i can rebuild it in Linux?
<koyo001> usser: they keep crashing after a while of using them then i need to reboot to get them operating normally again
<fde> coldopm: Does 'dmesg | tail -n15' tell why at all ?
<rexy_> berengal, well most likely unless it has overwritten certain files
<babolat> tyler: apples to oranges i guess
<berengal> rexy_: Okay, then how do I make it not load the X-Fi drivers
<metanil> hello, how to mount my other hard disk through console?? i can do it using mount command but uses 'sudo' which leads to root permission to new disk.. any solution?.. (In Gnome, we can simply double click the disk from Places Menu)..
<]5[> ...eh?
<usser> koyo001, is compiz on? do you have intel video card?
<babolat> tyler:I know NFS has some security problems in the design. Since the security is IP based, IP spoofing could be a problem. Also a hacker might be able to access files with a special  program, and guessing file handle numbers.
<tyler> babolat: WHAT does that mean
<eclectic> ﻿ ﻿wirechief_intel: the drive works fine in my other machine and the drive from that machine does the same thing in problem machine
<koyo001> intel videocard pretty sure i do
<Chipsa964> im having a problem with my video drivers...after i boot and log in, my screen turns black and says out of range
<rexy_> berengal, not sure , if you can boot the rescue console look in /etc/modprobe.d if the drivers are listed there somewhere
<tyler> babolat: I dont care that much....ill be behind my own router so im not that concerned
<coldopm> fde: not at this time cuz I am hardwired with my only rj45
<fde> tyler: NFS is faster, SMB makes it easier to deal with Windows... both accomplish the same thing.
<tyler> isnt smb just for dos or something....
<usser> koyo001, what about compiz? is it running when you watch videos?
<babolat> tyler: it simply means whichever works for you. if something breaks or performs poorly then we fix it.
<wirechief_intel> eclectic:dam sounds like the cable or controller card is in trouble.
<carlf> hi
<dmsuperman> I have reinstalled and reinstalled, and tried different configurations, and different sub-pixel rendering solutions, but no matter what I do, the msttcorefonts fonts render really pixelated. How can I fix this? I recently installed FreeType 2.3.5, but I'm not sure the version that comes with Gutsy so I can restore that version.
<]5[> so i should install both fglrx and radeon? how would i do this? just put them both on there?
<wirechief_intel> eclectic: check the cable
<fde> coldopm: ok... that's why I chose 15... because it'll go back a fair amount of messages.
<]5[> (along with vga and vesa i wouldent doubt...)
<rexy_> ]5[, those are two different drivers, mutually exclusive as well
<koyo001> usser: i just turned it off (compiz)
<babolat> tyler: if you're really interested, here's a conversation worth listening into -->http://www.kalamazoolinux.org/mailarchive/9911/msg00282.html
<rexy_> !ati ]5[
<ubottu> Factoid ati ]5[ not found
<nikitis> Anyone know how to make it so that only one instance of VLC is running at a time and not 2
<wirechief_intel> eclectic: check the cable make sure it is seated on both ends
<]5[> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tyler> so if im sharing to vista i should do smb over nfs?
<fde> coldopm: you can try dmesg alone to see further back....
<]5[> errrrr...wrong chatroom... >_<
<]5[> meant to be in the gentoo, lol oops
<rexy_> ]5[, which one of the two, ati or fglrx you want depends on your type. so best look on the wiki which one you want
<fde> tyler: probably...
<tyler> ill also be sharing ubuntu to ubuntu
<babolat> tyler: yes
<usser> koyo001, i remember having this problem with compiz and intel. what u can do is turn off compiz or change the video driver in the player settings?
<coldopm> fde: I have read that Hardy network manager has some issues, just wondering if maybe I should reset my rotuers defaults and leave it unsecure for now till I get it working. PS any idea how I can check to ensure my essid is not hidden?
<usser> err ?=.
<devilsadvocate> can someone tell me how i can force my X to use the intel driver instead of the vesa driver?
<usser> koyo001, what player do u use?
<fde> tyler: SMB/CIFS is the default in Windows for file sharing, they hate common standards  :/
<berengal> rexy_: No, can't see anything, really...
<]5[> (and i was talking about in make.conf...not in the xorg.conf, so im not entirely a rtard...i know not to put them both in xorg.conf atleast!)
<tyler> fde: ok ill give it a try
<Guillaume3> i have one
<eclectic> ﻿wirechief_intel: right-- mount drive with on other ide with new cable, that's good.  will try it tomorrow. thanks, wirechief* :)
<tyler> thanks
<]5[> welp, off to #gentoo!
<xborgy> Hi,i have 2 60 gig RAID NTFS drives and Promise fast track boots them but when i try to mount them i get ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sda/pdc_eeaahffdh': Not a directory
<wirechief_intel> eclectic: no problem, good luck hope it works
<rexy_> berengal, then i cant quite tell you where to look to avoid loading the x-fi drivers, sorry
<xborgy> is there a good RAID NTFS app to recover the files on it?
<fde> coldopm: I'm not sure what you mean.
<scribawf> How do I save passwords for Wen sites (I DO NOT) see the option under Preferences Security - EXCEPT for Remember Passwords for Sites - What am I missing?
<berengal> rexy_: Off to run the installer then...
<rexy_> berengal, good luck
<scribawf> sp mean web sites
<xborgy> the drives have not been formatted they still have all the files on them the only thing i have to do is rebuild the RAID Stripe can i?
<koyo001> usser: xgine and vlc mostly
<fde> coldopm: I haven't had issues with NetworkManager... although I haven't used the one in Hardy, only previous versions, and Fedora's
<babolat> koyo001: deleting ~.xine from Home did not work?
<xborgy> i tryed deleting the stripe in Promise Fast Build Utility and creating new RAID and it did make them to where they say Functional instead of Ofline now
<coldopm> fde: well I am not too advanced with Ubuntu, so I dont even know where to start took me 3 days to get my network manager to even pickup wireless signals. BCM4310. It was a driver issue. I just don't know where to start
<koyo001> babolat: no did not work
<metanil> how to mount my other hard disk through console?? i can do it using mount command but uses 'sudo' which leads to root permission to new disk.. any solution?.. (In Gnome, we can simply double click the disk from Places Menu)..
<babolat> koyo001: was vlc or any other player working/running when you deleted the folder?
<xborgy> metanil: place your mount command inside of /etc/fstab
<usser> koyo001, hang on
<Ninjavidual> (New to IRC) Major problem need help: ubuntu 8.04 live cd screwed up my dad’s pc. I booted fine off the live cd into ubuntu and looked around without installing anything. Afterwards I clicked shutdown, but at the end of the sequence an error message kept trailing down a black screen in white (I can’t remember what it said). Having no choice, I pressed the power button on the case to turn it off. I took out the cd, and tried 
<fde> coldopm: right click the computer monitors in the panel > "Edit Wireless Networks" and configure your connection correctly.
<usser> koyo001, right in vlc go to settings->preferences->video->output modules and change default to X11, thats the only one that worked for me with intel and compiz
<koyo001> babolat: no nothing was running
<metanil> ﻿xborgy: how will gnome do it without having that entry in fstab..?
<Computer|Nerd> Could someone help me with my flash in FireFox
<coldopm> fde: no wireless networks appear when I open the edit screen
<babolat> Computer|Nerd: ff3b5?
<^Tech-Help^> a live cd is not going to "screw" up your pc Ninjavidual, thats the beauty of LiveCDs
<babolat> koyo001: oh ok. no more ideas from here.
<Computer|Nerd> babolat ff3b5??
<xborgy> metanil: well gnome automaticly finds my SATA Windows Drive when i boot into it but you still have to mount it and you have to type in your password for admin
<rexy_> firefox3 beta 5
<Computer|Nerd> oh, yes
<babolat> Computer|Nerd: firefox 3 beta 5. is that what you are using?
<dmsuperman> I have reinstalled and reinstalled, and tried different configurations, and different sub-pixel rendering solutions, but no matter what I do, the msttcorefonts fonts render really pixelated. How can I fix this? I recently installed FreeType 2.3.5, but I'm not sure the version that comes with Gutsy so I can restore that version.
<Computer|Nerd> babolat yes
<babolat> Computer|Nerd: which flashplugin do you have?
<fde> coldopm: Strange... it doesn't appear to have an "Add" here either  >:|
<Computer|Nerd> Shockwave Flash
<Computer|Nerd> babolat Shockwave Flash
<babolat> Computer|Nerd: flashplugin-nonfree?
<Ninjavidual> ^Tech-Help^: that what i thought. only other possibility is that the grafifics card happened to die at the exact same moment that the live cd tried to shut down. very unlikley.
<coldopm> fde: yes
<SeaPhor> fde, he has the BCM43xx, cant remember the link... but theres a how-to
<fde> coldopm: it's setup in System > Administration > Network correctly?
<metanil> ﻿xborgy: but the owner won't be root in that case, isn't it?
<coldopm> fde: on;ly remove
<xborgy> metanil: but gnome does not find the two 60 gig RAID NTFS drives at all untill you manually mount them and (or) place the command in /etc/fstab
<Computer|Nerd> babolat How do I tell? This is my about: plugins http://pastebin.com/d3d0413a4
<^Tech-Help^> Ninjavidual  its probably more a CD-ROM issue
<coldopm> fde: set to roaming mode.
<fde> SeaPhor: He said he already did all that stuff, and got it to scan for networks, but it won't connect to any.
<kelvin911> hi why changing the mouse pointer in appearance doesnt apply the new mouse icon?
<Ninjavidual> ^Tech-Help^: like what?
<babolat> Computer|Nerd: you can check for sure via Synaptic Package Manager. flashplugin-nonfree works best as many would claim
<xborgy> metanil: when i installed Ubuntu Studio i made my user as a admin as well so
<^Tech-Help^> Ninjavidual its really hard to say with cd-roms
<metanil> ﻿xborgy: oh
<thiebaude> computer nerd:or visit a web site that requires flash
<coldopm> fde: I know I can edit settings in there if I turn off roaming tho
<kelvin911> i have to edit it manually in /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme  and restart X ??
<croddy> i want to add another OS to my system. is there any way to resize a LUKS encrypted partition (to a smaller size?) or should i just back up the data and repartition from scratch?
<fde> coldopm: then do that... heh... see if that works.
<Ninjavidual> ^Tech-Help^: a faulty cd rom drive should not stop a pc from showing a bios screen at least, on boot up.
<coldopm> fde: yeah I think I am going to give that a try. Thank you for your time and help!
<thechris> anyone here familiar with ubuntu's boot process?
<rexy_> just ask theaber
<fde> !anyone | thechris
<ubottu> thechris: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<coldopm> fde: bye for now
<Computer|Nerd> babolat yes, I have flashplugin-nonfree, but it greys everything that is flash and puts a little play button in a circle that I click to play the flash. Also, it works with sites like YouTube, but it doesn't work with others like games or Ustream.tv
<fde> coldopm: alright, I need to set it up here, then I'd be more helpful, heh
<xborgy> croddy: i had Ubuntu Studio installed on one 120 gig drive today and i wanted another OS to dual boot on that and all you do is boot up that cd for the new OS and it will allow you to create the partitions and it leaves your other OS intact and nothing gets harmed also it places dual boot options automaticly in GRUB
<levi_> who here has wow running?
<fde> levi_: #winehq
<croddy> xborgy, i am aware of that tool but i was wondering whether it would work for a LUKS-encrypted root filesystem.
<babolat> Computer|Nerd: your problem seems to be the problem of almost every other ff3b5 user. firefox [i think] is simply in testing mode and still has some flaws. FYI, a separate installation of firefox-2 works on Hardy ;)
<levi_> thx
<levi_> #winehq
<shimanoid> Hi, anyone knows about the mouse wheel, scrolling through the Desktop applet in the Gnome panel, which doesn't work anymore? The ctrl-alt-arrows shortcuts work.
<fde> levi_: /j #winehq ... heh, sorry
<shimanoid> Ubuntu-8.04 beta2
<Computer|Nerd> babolat, ok, I will
<xborgy> i dont know anything about LUKS but it should work
<koyo001> usser: seems to have worked
<SeaPhor> levi_, or #cedega, or #crossover
<rexy_> croddy, you're better of looking in the LUKS documentation, if i had to guess i'd say encrypted filesytems dont cope very well with being resized
<Ninjavidual> ^Tech-Help^: so what can i try now?
<Flannel> shimanoid: Update completely, see if its fixed in the final
<shimanoid> Flannel: ty
<shimanoid> Flannel: do you think I could recompile Gnome by myself?
<dmsuperman> I have reinstalled and reinstalled, and tried different configurations, and different sub-pixel rendering solutions, but no matter what I do, the msttcorefonts fonts render really pixelated. How can I fix this? I recently installed FreeType 2.3.5, but I'm not sure the version that comes with Gutsy so I can restore that version.
<koyo001> usser: for vlc is there a similar option with the rest of the players as well???
<usser> koyo001, right but theres limitations to that renderer, full screen doesnt work properly
<thechris> Without posting !install, can anyone help me with an install from linux issue?
<hockeymachine> i was wondering how you can allow remote desktop connections into your virtualbox pc (im running xp on my virtualbox pc)
<Flannel> shimanoid: you shouldn't be compiling anything
<absnt> So... when I open the run window and type ~/blah/blah it doesn't work lol but in a term the command works.. any reason why that is?
<shimanoid> Flannel, instead of reinstalling the whole OS
<usser> koyo001, yea almost all of players have an option to choose the renderer
<inertial> how can i stop gdm from starting? i have screwed up the config and i can't use the alt-f-keys to get to a console once i'm in
<Flannel> shimanoid: you don't need to reinstall, who said anything about reinstalling?
<usser> koyo001, do u use Ubuntu gutsy btw?
<fde> shimanoid: just run sudo aptitude dist-upgrade  :/
<usser> koyo001, cause that problem is somehow magically solved for me in hardy
<shimanoid> ahah, there you go :)
<rexy_> inertial, boot the rescue console
<shimanoid> thanks a lot
<inertial> rexy_: how?
<koshari> hockymachine  have you tried to share our virtual disc image and access it using virtual box from a remote
<rexy_> when grub start press escape and select the option that says rescue
<koyo001> usser: just upgraded to 8.04 not sure what its called now
<inertial> rexy_: i'm using an encrypted root partition though.. i don't think that decrypts it
<Azur3> Hardy Heron
<rexy_> inertial, it should
<usser> koyo001, thats hardy, strange i dont have that problem anymore
<koyo001> usser: just tried full screen everything A and  OK
<rexy_> inertial, it just boots like normal, just a bit more limited
<fde> inertial: Shouldn't matter, it doesn't need to decrypt to shrink it... it's not reading anything.
<Azur3> I'm upgrading right now, about 1 hour and a few mins to go
<Computer|Nerd> babolat can you help me install it? I'm not used to Ubuntu yet!
<usser> koyo001, well as long as it stays that way
<koyo001> usser: i just changed the setting like you said and no more problems
<shimanoid> Flannel: none to update, I'll give a look in Gnome surroundings ^^
<inertial> ok i'm using the recovery boot
<koyo001> usser: at least with vlc
<inertial> ah it's working now
<inertial> cheers
<littlepinkdot> For tftpd, what kind of image do I need to set as the background image for the PXE environment?
<inertial> has anyone got multiseat x working propperly?
<koyo001> usser: will look for this setting in other players but thanks alot man at least i know where to look now
<Chipsa964> im having a problem with my video drivers...after i boot and log in, my screen turns black and says out of range.  what can i do to fix it?
<mrpockets> something for use with an Ipod ?
<Computer|Nerd> can someone help me install Firefox 2?
<fde> mrpockets: lots of stuff... Applications > Sound & Video > Rhythmbox for instance.
<usser> koyo001, no problem
<Chipsa964> Computer|Nerd, i think you can install it from synaptic
<mrpockets> god
<fde> Computer|Nerd: sudo aptitude install firefox-2
<mrpockets> all these programs see the ipod, and its library
<mrpockets> but ever since i opened it in GTK pod, the ipod doesn't say it has music on it
<koyo001> does anyone use serrato on linux???
<fde> Computer|Nerd: or like Chipsa964 said, search for firefox-2 in synaptic
<fooks> has anyone here tried "Flock" web brower?
<dibz> Hello from Jerklib Jerklib[testing]
<fooks> what did you think of it?
<Computer|Nerd> yes, thanks Chipsa964 and fde!
<fde> fooks: Sure
<inertial> noone has tried multi seat x
<randal> My firefox stoped working it always freezed so i want to uninstall it a then reinstall but it wont let me uninstall what do i do
<inertial> with Xephyr or something else?
<fooks> fde, did you like it?
<Ring> Hello does anyone here work for a web development company that doesn't mind me asking them a few questions?
<fde> inertial: Depends what you mean... same Xserver multiple computers or what?
<fde> fooks: No, I prefer real Firefox.
<Navop> can someone help me out, can't seem to connect to ubuntu using putty (ssh), installed ssh server, changed network interface to static, I can ping the address np but can't use putty says network error:Connection refused
<AfterDea1h> well, poo. Looks like the nvidia drivers don't work right on ubuntu :/
<zelrikriando> I use epiphany
<dibz> Hello from Jerklib Jerklib[testing]
<zelrikriando> for most things
<inertial> fde: other way around, one computer with multiple nested x servers
<zelrikriando> faster than ff
<randal>  My firefox stoped working it always freezed so i want to uninstall it a then reinstall but it wont let me uninstall what do i do
<Flannel> Navop: can you connect from localhost?  can you connect through the internal IP?
<AfterDea1h> Is there a GUI for SELinux configuration?
<fde> zelrikriando: Epiphany is always built against old gecko seems like, and has a limited plugin set... also usually feels slower, and webpages don't support it (at least with Firefox, you can pretend it's IE on XP etc)
<randal>  My firefox stoped working it always freezed so i want to uninstall it a then reinstall but it wont let me uninstall what do i do
<koyo001> serrato for linux anyone know if it works??
<fde> inertial: so you want help installing xnest?
<mysterioso> does anyone know the slacker ware chatroom?
<Navop> Flannel: How can i check, new to this?
<zelrikriando> fde: it s much faster not slower...and I use FF when I really need it
<fde> mysterioso: umm... #slackware
<mysterioso> fde thanks
<fde> zelrikriando: ime it's not... but ok
<inertial> fde: i think i've had enought for today... but apparently xephyr is better than xnest?
<wirechief_intel> randal which version of firefox ?
<Jay-> does http://happyhappybirthday.org/db/ use ubuntu?
<heartsblood> how can you verify somebody is using hardy and not gutsy?
<Computer|Nerd> babolat it didn't work! It still grays things out!
<randal> 3
<randal> wirechief_ 3
<fde> inertial: yes... xephyr is nice... it's basically xnest-ng ... but xnest is far simpler.
<AfterDea1h> heartsblood: locally?
<wirechief_intel> try in a terminal to uninstall using apt-get remove --purge firefox-3
<randal> wirechief_ it seems to work now but some reson i have no sound now
<fde> or aptitude purge ... cuz it's less typing  :)
<AfterDea1h> heartsblood: "cat /etc/lsb-release" in a terminal
<wirechief_intel> randal the sound might be a seperate issue
<berengal> Oh what joy. Grub is now failing as well. Error 15
<inertial> fde: have you had it working with a dual head graphics card before?
<wirechief_intel> randal for sound problems I would go to #alsa for help
<randal> wirechief_ so what should i do it used to work and all asuddon its stoped working
<zelrikriando> hardy heron half broke my sound
<fde> inertial: Sure... it's entirely irrelevant to xephyr/xnest ... that's xinerama/xrandr's problem
<ihcus> hi ppl
<randal> wirechief_ the sound on my computer works but not on internet
<ihcus> anyone help me with a headphone problem ?
<wirechief_intel> randal why dont you install firefox 2 ?
<Navop> can someone help me out, can't seem to connect to ubuntu using putty (ssh), installed ssh server, changed network interface to static, I can ping the address np but can't use putty says network error:Connection refused
<fde> berengal: That means you pointed it to the wrong vmlinuz
<berengal> fde: I didn't point it at anything. It fails to start
<coldop1> fde: well I got it working wih no encryption. No can do in WPA :(
<Computer|Nerd> Will someone help me with my flash in Firefox? A gray box with a play button in it comes up in place of all flash items and it doesn't work with some sites (games and ustream.tv)
<randal> wirechief_why
<randal> wirechief_this used to work perfect i just need to reinstall
<ihcus> wirechief_inter: hi dude
<w33d5> /join #Linux
<wirechief_intel> randal ok well then you just apt-get install firefox-3 then
<fde> berengal: what is your current kernel line? (press esc when it says "Starting os... 3... 2... 1" or whatever... and write it down or something.
<w33d5> /part
<randal> does that reinstall
<randal> ?
<wirechief_intel> randal yes
<berengal> fde: It doesn't get that far
<hockeymachine> i was wondering how you can allow remote desktop connections into your virtualbox pc (im running xp on my virtualbox pc)
<Dwxreaper3> Ssh daemon isn't setup right sounds like its not bound to port 22
<berengal> fde: It just says "Loading GRUB...\nError 15"
<fde> Computer|Nerd: 'sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport'
<randal> wirechief_ apt-get install firefox-3
<berengal> (Except \n is newline)
<randal> wirechief_ randal@Randal-desktop:~$ apt-get install firefox-3
<randal> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<randal> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<wirechief_intel> randal yes
<fde> berengal: got the LiveCD handy?
<berengal> No...
<randal> wirechief_randal@Randal-desktop:~$ apt-get install firefox-3
<randal> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<randal> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<wirechief_intel> randal make that sudo apt-get install firefox-3
<fde> berengal: Why?
<berengal> I'm using unetbootin
<ihcus> hello ppl please help me ...my headphone jack i s not recognising
<Computer|Nerd> fde what does that do?
<fde> berengal: then I can't help you...
<berengal> I think I've got a couple of ubuntu 5 cds somewhere...
<rexy_> ihcus, open your sound settings, make sure it's unmuted
<fde> Computer|Nerd: installs flash and pulse support for flash.
<randal> randal@Randal-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox-3
<randal> [sudo] password for randal:
<randal> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<randal> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBot2> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randal> wirechief_randal@Randal-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox-3
<randal> [sudo] password for randal:
<randal> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<randal> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBot2> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fde> randal: because synaptic is running or similar.
<taurusivy> how can i install gtk >= 2.10 headers on dapper?
<Computer|Nerd> fde it still didn't fix the issue though!
<randal> what do i do
<randal> it wont reinstall
<kindofabuzz> randal: you have synaptic open somewhere
<wirechief_intel> randal shutdown your synaptic
<fde> taurusivy: sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-0-dev
<randal> whats that
<fde> Computer|Nerd: Restart Firefox.
<Computer|Nerd> fde did
<randal> what is synaptic
<fde> Computer|Nerd: Did you install gnash?
<taurusivy> fde: the version installed from apt is just 2.8.20, while i need 2.10
<wirechief_intel> randal thats the gui version of apt you only use one
<randal> opps
<fde> randal: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Computer|Nerd> fde I think I may have, but it doesn't show up in about: plugins
<randal> ya im installing games
<randal> 1 sec
<randal> E: Couldn't find package firefox-3
<taurusivy> fde: do i have to download and compile from scratch?
<randal> what do i do in  the synapptic manager
<fde> taurusivy: add a deb-src line for hardy and 'sudo apt-get -b source libgtk2.0-0'
<randal> fde:  what do i do in  the synapptic manager
<wirechief_intel> randal you may need to enable the multiuniverse source
<randal> wha
<randal> what
<ihcus> rexy: nope buddy its not muted
<fde> taurusivy: That will have it build for you from the hardy version, so you don't have to start from scratch.
<ihcus> and thanks for replying
<randal> What
<fde> randal: idk... what are you trying to do?
<randal> tell me in noob form
<randal> to reinstall firefox it wont work
<wirechief_intel> randal in the synaptic you need to set the multi-universe
<berengal> Well what do you know. A debian 3.0 install cd...
<Johnny_Bits> hello, was the tasklist feature removed from the clock applet in the panel?
<fde> wirechief_intel: Why? Firefox is in main.
<heartsblood> whats the easiest way to determine somebodies gfx chip?  They're using an onboard gfx chip on an intel 915 board but I'm not getting much information about the chip itself from intels site
<rexy_> heartsblood, lspci
<randal> wirechief_how
<fde> berengal: mmm... 4 year old software.
<wirechief_intel> fde he needs to set his snaptic sources
<Computer|Nerd> fde, it doesn't show up in synaptic package manager
<heartsblood> ty
<fde> berengal: That's Debian Woody, released in 2003
<berengal> fde: Yeah. Now to get it to boot windows again, so I can launch unetbootin
<randal> wirechief_ how do i set it to multi-universe
<wirechief_intel> fde ok well not sure why he is not getting it.
<tyler> ok so i added my smb shares for windows....should i also add nfs so i can share with another linux computer?
<fde> wirechief_intel: He just doesn't know how to use synaptic...
<tyler> in addition to the sms
<tyler> smb
<taurusivy> fde: thanks for that, do i have to comment the dapper deb-src meanwhile?
<fde> randal: Settings > Repositories ... make sure the top 4 check boxes are checked.
<randal> they are
<Computer|Nerd> fde do you get that?
<fde> taurusivy: no, but they will be ignored cuz the hardy version is newer.
<fde> Computer|Nerd: what doesnt?
<wirechief_intel> randal make that sudo apt-get install firefox-3
<Computer|Nerd> fde, gnash
<fde> taurusivy: when it's done, comment the hard source.
<taurusivy> fde: that will make it much easier,..
<dmsuperman> I have reinstalled and reinstalled, and tried different configurations, and different sub-pixel rendering solutions, but no matter what I do, the msttcorefonts fonts render really pixelated. How can I fix this? I recently installed FreeType 2.3.5, but I'm not sure the version that comes with Gutsy so I can restore that version.
<fde> Computer|Nerd: Search > "Gnash" returns nothing?
<fde> taurusivy: hardy*
<randal> wirechief_ randal@Randal-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox-3
<randal> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<randal> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Computer|Nerd> no, it just returns as not installed
<fde> randal: Close synaptic before using apt-get
<heartsblood> I know with nvidia cards you still have to use the closed source drivers to get any sort of 3d working.  Is that the same for intel and if so what are the intel gfx driver packages?
<fde> Computer|Nerd: ok... does about:plugins work?
<fde> Computer|Nerd: ie, does it show flash being set up?
<ihcus> rexy_: i have no headphones section under the sound options buddy ...can u suggest me another method
<taurusivy> fde: got it
<j1solutions> hello all
<rexy_> ihcus, err maybe it's called differently, most volume controls you can find in there somewhere
<randal> fde: ???
<fde> taurusivy: k... remember 'sudo apt-get -b source libgtk2.0-0' ... -b is build, and source is download the source...
<fde> randal: If you have synaptic open, close it and run the command again.
<randal> fde:  what do i do
<Computer|Nerd> fde it shows shockwave flash as working, and when I disable it the gray boxes stop and it is just blank where there would usually be that box
<ihcus> rexy_: i have no headphones sections under volume control tooo
<taurusivy> fde: ok, i kinda know this:)
<randal> fde:  randal@Randal-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox-3
<randal> Reading package lists... Done
<randal> Building dependency tree
<randal> Reading state information... Done
<randal> E: Couldn't find package firefox-3
<wirechief_intel> randal maybe you need to reboot and then do this , that will close everything
<FloodBot2> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bex> how do i change the default from kde to gnome?
<fde> Computer|Nerd: Do you have adblock or noscripts or flashblock extensions installed?
<randal> wirechief_ i rebooted 3 times
<will00> is there a good partition copier out there for gtk?
<rexy_> ihcus, maybe it's called line out or something
<Computer|Nerd> fde no
<wirechief_intel> randal do sudo apt-get update then do the sudo apt-get install firefox-3
<fde> Computer|Nerd: does clicking on the grey area do anything?
<taurusivy> fde: actually, what i wanna about libgtk2.10 or above version is for some dependency required by something else.
<fde> wirechief_intel: That will give the same issue.
<berengal> ... debian just isn't going to help me. It can't find my sata drives, and want a floppy to remedy this...
<ihcus> rexy_: no buddy there is no such thing
<wirechief_intel> fde unless he changed something.
<taurusivy> fde: so, i guess the only thing needed is gtk headers
<berengal> Guess I'll have to go hunting for more bootable cds
<randal> wirechief_ randal@Randal-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox-3
<randal> Reading package lists... Done
<randal> Building dependency tree
<randal> Reading state information... Done
<randal> E: Couldn't find package firefox-3
<FloodBot2> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Computer|Nerd> fde yes on many sites it loads the flash content YouTube) but on others it will just reveal whatever is below the flash object (Ustream.tv)
<fde> taurusivy: that doesn't make sense at all... but then you need to apt-get -s build libgtk2.0-0 ... I'm having you set up a deb-src for hardy because that's the version that has gtk 2.10.
<astro76> randal: it's firefox-3.0
<fde> taurusivy: libgtk2.0-0-dev even
<wirechief_intel> randal try changeing it to 3.0
<fde> Computer|Nerd: Then flash is working... no idea why those other sites aren't working... you have _something_ installed that is screwing with flash though.
<Chipsa964> HAHAHAHAHHAHA
<Chipsa964> oops
<Chipsa964> my mistake
<blind> Why doesn't nm-applet see my wireless device? or even my wired... the only option it gives me is "Manual Configuration"
<FloodBot2> Chipsa964: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fde> Chipsa964: drugs are bad.
<Computer|Nerd> fde i haven't installed anythin since i installed ubuntu
<Chipsa964> fde, oh really?
<Chipsa964> floodbot2, relax
<devilsadvocate> hi. can someone tell me which config file holds the video driver information? I seem to be running vesa but i want to intel driver.
<Chipsa964> :-p
<berengal> Oh yeah. Ubuntu 6.0 live-cd!
<randal> wirechief_ randal@Randal-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<randal> Reading package lists... Done
<randal> Building dependency tree
<randal> Reading state information... Done
<randal> firefox-3.0 is already the newest version.
<FloodBot2> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randal> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<blind> devilsadvocate: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fde> Computer|Nerd: It never popped up something saying how to setup flash when you went to such a site... and you didn't pick swfdec or something? Cuz that's not a normal setup.
<Chipsa964> see floodbot, that was a good ban
<wirechief_intel> randal sounds like you have it installed
<devilsadvocate> blind, xorg.conf doesnt have any driver info for me..
<Chipsa964> actually, fde, can i ask you a question
<heartsblood> theres a command to detect a monitors refresh rate isn't there?
<blind> but i wouldn't play around with that too much, devilsadvocate, unless you know what you're doing. use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a console
<fde> Chipsa964: Sure.
<fde> heartsblood: no
<blind> wait... what driver info are you looking for?
<zizica> Hi, how to install ubuntu 8.04 in vmware 6.5? it's stuck in loading screen
<Chipsa964> would you know how to fix a video driver so that my screen doesnt show "out of range"
<fde> heartsblood: It should be on the back of your monitor though.
<randal> wirechief_ i know im trying to reinstall because its f up
<Radit> is it wise to upgrade to hardy at the moment?
<Computer|Nerd> fde I think that I what I did, when it said "install missing plugins" I think I installed the wrong one and don't know how to fix it
<devilsadvocate> blind, dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg also doesnt ask any graphics related questions (except one about using the framebuffer)
<hardy_hardly> Is this the right place to ask questions about Filezilla? On windows I can set the private key for an SFTP server but I do not see that option in Ubuntu version. Anyone has any suggestions?
<fde> zizica: Not an Ubuntu question, it's not in Ubuntu.
<randal> wirechief_ its not working propaly sound doesent work nothing works
<randal> wirechief_so i want to reinstall it
<blind> devilsadvocate: it doesn't give you the option for which slot to read and what driver to use?
<devilsadvocate> blind, nope
<Chipsa964> because i activated my driver from the restricted drivers menu, and after it restarts, i can log in, but after that, the monitor turns black
<fde> Chipsa964: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg'
<zizica> fde, -_____- ok, any vmware channel in this network?
<fde> Chipsa964: It helps to follow you if you state my nick when addressing me.
<devilsadvocate> blind, this in ubuntu 8.04 (xorg7.3)
<wirechief_intel> randal well maybe we didnt use the right syntax to remove it, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox 3.0
<will00> is there a good partition copier out there?
<Chipsa964> fde, oh ok, sorry
<fde> Computer|Nerd: search Synaptic for 'swfdec' and ensure it's not installed please.
<fde> zizica: probably #vmware
<Radit> will00: driveimage xml, but its for win only..
<j1solutions> will00: I've used partimage with success
<randal> randal@Randal-desktop:~$ apt-get autoremove
<randal> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<randal> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<randal> randal@Randal-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox 3.0
<randal> Reading package lists... Done
<FloodBot2> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randal> Building dependency tree
<taurusivy> fde: sorry for the trouble, how can i compile some tool which needs gtk-2.10?
<astro76> zizica: that's a perfectly valid question for this channel, actually
<Computer|Nerd> fde it is
<astro76> randal: stop flooding please!
<fde> zizica: You should try virtualbox-ose though... just as fast, and open source.
<taurusivy> fde: since dapper only have 2.8.20
<danbhfive> !paste > randal
<will00> radit, 1solutions, im looking for something graphical for gnome if possible
<astro76> !paste | randal
<ubottu> randal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fde> taurusivy: you're not listening... 2.0-0 IS 2.10 in hardy
<wirechief_intel> randal use sudo to prefix the command
<Chipsa964> !paste | randal
<slvmchn> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<astro76> !ops | slvmchn
<ubottu> slvmchn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<wirechief_intel> !pastebin | randal
<ubottu> randal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fde> taurusivy: I thought you had an app that you were compiling that required it?
<StephenF> Any ideas why an ubuntu 8.04 desktop CD would freeze on the loading bar?
<taurusivy> i guess the compiling only needs headers right? but how can i make sure that the 2.10 headers are used by the compiling?
<fde> taurusivy: With that build done, it'll just work
<zizica> fde, virtualbox is poor, very poor, I already tried, I hate this software. Sorry, just personal opinion. bye.
<danbhfive> omg, stop spamming with ubotu!!
<marco> Hi. How do I change the resolution of the gdm to 1024*768@85Hz ?
<heartsblood> fde: there is a command to see what the 'available' refresh rates are, and knowing whats on the back of the monitor does me little good when i'm not even in the same state
<almafudge> stephen it's usually video
<fde> taurusivy: libgtk2.0-0-dev IS headers.
<StephenF> I selected install ubuntu, and then the logo and loading bar showed. The loading bar then stops moving and sits there
<almafudge> go low res
<taurusivy> fde: yeah, the dependency problem
<Computer|Nerd> fde i got rid of it and it works now!
<StephenF> almafudge ahh, ok what is the command for that?
<zizica> astro76, any idea how to install?
<almafudge> or...
<fde> heartsblood: Then can't assist you, sorry.
<almafudge> alternative cd
<StephenF> ok I will try those
<fde> taurusivy: What dep issue?
<randal> wirechief_ how do i unistall it
<almafudge> quick question: anybody here got quickcam communicate working in ubuntu 8.04
<almafudge> ?
<wirechief_intel> randal sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox 3.0
<fde> almafudge: yes
<Chipsa964> fde, what do you want me to do after sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<fde> almafudge: it works out of the box... just use it via Ekiga or aMSN... remember it's v4l 1 not 2 though.
<almafudge> cool
<fde> Chipsa964: set it up correctly... or hit enter if you don't know the answer.
<almafudge> why doesn't it show up as usb?
<fde> almafudge: It does...
<randal> wirechief_ DO YOU know why it wasent working you spelt the code rong
<almafudge> oh
<Chipsa964> fde, i just basically set everything as autodetect
<almafudge> then i think i killed the cam when i dropped it.
<fde> almafudge: plug it in and type 'lsusb'
<almafudge> ok
<Deepthought> StephenF: not enough memory could do it; if there's 512 MB RAM or more than you have no worries
<almafudge> let me try right now.
<fde> Chipsa964: ok... did it fix your issue?
<Chipsa964> yes, i can get back to my screens, but my resolution sucks
<marco> I installed fglrx and now the initial display ( kdm) has a worng resolution. How do change it?
<fde> almafudge: also, when it's plugged in, type 'lsmod | grep gspca' ... that's your cam driver.
<Chipsa964> err, i can get past the login, but resolution is still bad
<wirechief_intel> randal ok, so when you reinstall use the sudo apt-get install firefox 3.0
<raket> hey folks, I have 2 xubuntu machines that i would like to network. how should I do that?
<Morph3us> hi.. this new evolution (in hardy) can sync with google cal bidirectionally?
<berengal> I need some help restoring my mbr
<fde> Chipsa964: You should have set that in the command I said.
<randal> wirechief_ the reinstall fixed the sound problem
<fde> Chipsa964: To force it, only pick the resolution you want... if it doesn't work then, it's not supported.
<randal> wirechief_ thank you
<berengal> How do I reinstall grub?
<taurusivy> fde: so, i'm not sure how to pass the headers path to the configure
<fde> berengal: install-grub /dev/hda (probably)
<danbhfive> !fixmbr > berengal
<fde> taurusivy: It'll find it
<wirechief_intel> randal great sorry it took so many key strokes but i dont use the firefox 3 anymore and each has its own syntax
<berengal> thanks
<taurusivy> fde: do i have to put the 2.10 headers to /usr/include to replace the old version?
<sq1usa> i hear a lot of people have been having problems with 8.04 that they havent had with 7.10.... im not going to upgrade, people are comparing it to Microsofts blunders, Windows ME and Vista.... anyone here agree?
<Chipsa964> fde, it never asks me for a resolution
<usser> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fde> taurusivy: they should already be there... the configure script knows where to look though...
<Chipsa964> it asks me a bunch of stuff about my keyboard
<fde> Chipsa964: It should... don't have it auto-detect anything.
<yell0w> macd: btw, as far as ntop-equivalent goes, try darkstat or vnstat :)
<Chipsa964> ok
<Chipsa964> let me try that
<fde> Chipsa964: just hit enter if you don't know the right answer.
<berengal> Okay, the thing is, I'm running a 6.0 live-cd with no X
<berengal> apparantly it doesn't have install-grub
<fde> berengal: ok... then you need to mount the partitions, and set up a chroot ... then run grub-install inside that chroot.
<Chipsa964> fde, the only thing that asks me about video is the first one
<fde> berengal: Do you know how to set up a chroot?
<Chipsa964> the rest are about my keyboard
<Morph3us> hi.. there are an #gnome or #evolution channel ?
<berengal> My on-board linux is shot to pieces. I'd have to install one to chroot
<taurusivy> fde: what if i wanna leave the old version in my dapper?
<Radit> what's the best partition scheme: using different partitions for "/", "/boot", "/var", "/usr", "/tmp" or just a linux partition and a swap partition?
<Taba_> exit
<fde> Morph3us: /newserver irc.gimp.org ... #gnome
<danbhfive> berengal: there are instructions in the pm ubottu sent you
<taurusivy> fde: the use of 2.10 headers is temporary
<Morph3us> thanks fde
<MrObvious> Radit: A /, /home, and swap.
<Madpilot> Radit, three is generally easiest: /, /swap, /home
<berengal> danbhfive: Yeah, I'm looking at them now
<Byron1> Radit depends on what you want
<berengal> I really just need to be able to boot windows. I can reinstall hardy from there
<fde> taurusivy: it'll be replacing the old GTK... not like it'll break compiles or new software to keep it though  :/
<berengal> Unless there's some command I can run to do that from here, which there probably is
<gNewPower> A neighbor of mine is using Windoze XP.  He forgot his admin password.  I tried re-setting it with a Ubuntu live-CD using the "chntpw" application only to find out that it was not more in the Ubuntu repos.  What application in the latest version of Ubuntu can I use to reset this WXP password?
<MrObvious> Madpilot: Ha I beat you and I did it from home too. lol
<fde> berengal: I told you, you need to install grub again...
<ltracy_> is there something new about terminal processes stopping when they go out of focus?
<MrObvious> gNewPower: I don't know if Ubuntu has this but there are resources on Google.
<schnauzer> gnewpower: Did you try downloading an OPHVrack Live CD? You can unencrypt the password that way.
<schnauzer> *OPHcrack
<Radit> I have 30 gigs of hd space.. i'm using gutsy right now and i'm going to wipe out my entire hd and use 30gb to install hardy..
<fde> gNewPower: Restart the XP box into Recovery Mode, and it'll let you log into Administrator, rather than simply an admin account... then just change it or whatever
<ltracy_> I lost like 9 hours worth of simulation time today because a simulation just stopped until I click on the window
<gNewPower> schnauzer:  OPHVrack Live CD?  is that Ubuntu based?
<fde> gNewPower: Not an #ubuntu question though.
<yaris12346789> is it possible to use wget and save to desktop not the server i am running wget on ?
<schnauzer> No, it is a Live CD mainly used for the purpose of recovering Windows passwords, nothing else.
<Madpilot> Radit, with only 30GB, I´d recommend 8GB or 10 of /, the rest /home with a gig or two of /swap
<kitche> yaris12346789: umm no you will have to run wget on the desktop to have the file saved
<MrObvious> yaris12346789: Set up NFS and cd to the Desktop and wget that way.
<MrObvious> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Chipsa964> fde, even when i say no to autodetect, its only asking me stuff about my keyboard layout
<schnauzer> It's pretty easy to use, though.
<yaris12346789> okay
<yaris12346789> thank you
<gNewPower> schnauzer: thanks. I will get that!
<heartsblood> does anybody here use on board intel gfx cards?
<kitche> heartsblood: I sorta do
<Pie-rate> ﻿I have g15daemon installed via the ubuntu 8.04 repositories but the extra keys don't work (g1, g2, g3, etc.) nothing's happening when i press them in xev. i tried restarting the daemon and made sure uinput was loaded, no dice. any suggestions?
<MrObvious> Yw yaris12346789
<gNewPower> fde: thanks, that is a very helpful pointer
<schnauzer> no problem ;)
<thechris> any ideas as to why the installer loses /dev/ram?
<heartsblood> Kitche: do you have glx enabled?
<yaris12346789> MrObvious: if i use wget on this server, is it possible to use proxy ?
<kitche> heartsblood: yes
<fde> Chipsa964: ugh, looks like Ubuntu changed it... you can add a Modes line to Xorg...
<Xabriel> How do I set up a static IP on Hardy Heron? I've tried a couple guides, but so far all it seems to do is disable the system's connectivity. I think it probably has to do with my router.
<sc006> anyone know where pidgin stores it's passwords
<MrObvious> yaris12346789: If you explain your situation better I could tell you.
<fde> gNewPower: Most XP machines don't actually show the admin account, and there is no password set at all... it's rather humorous.
<Radit> Madilot: i will be making a separate partition for /home from the 30gb i'm going to allocate just for linux.. so 30gb will be exclusively for linux.. is using  seperate partitions for /, /boot, /var, /usr, /tmp a good idea?
<heartsblood> kitche: I'm having trouble getting an 82915 to work, did you have to edit your xorg.conf manually to get glx?
<kindofabuzz> Xabriel: just set your router to give it a static ip
<Chipsa964> fde, can you tell me how to do that?
<heartsblood> kitche, and what gfx driver are you using, kernel level or extra pacakge?
<rexy_> Radit, for a desktop system it's not really usefull doing tha
<Madpilot> Radit, you can, but it´s a lot of extra setup. One partition for / should be OK
<MrObvious> Radit: Honestly no.
<yaris12346789> MrObvious: i need to transfer specific files from a file storage, onto the current server i am working with. but if I connect too many times it will block  my ip
<kitche> heartsblood: well it's there it just might be commented out I use the i810 driver myself when I use the intel onboard
<MrObvious> yaris12346789: Across the Internet?
<yaris12346789> yea
<jason_1> yo guys, i had sound in gnome, i log out, and log  into kde, and everything says sound device is busy. what's up with that?
<heartsblood> i810 driver?
<gNewPower> fde: I dunno.  I have not used Windoze since 2000.  But my neighbor is stuck and I would like to help him out.  Ubuntu used to have chntpwd and I suppose that there is a more recent application which works the same way
<Xabriel> kindofabuzz, once I finally figgure out how, do I need to change any settings on the system itself?
<pclynch> my update manager freezes after i click on install updates... whats wrong? :(
<sc006> Hello , anyone know where pidgin stores it's passwords
<Byron1> Radit you have to give so much to /
<rexy_> jason, the sound daemon from gnome probably still has the device open, or the pulseaudio server and kde might not be setup to use that
<heartsblood> kitche: ok thanks
<jason_1> your WRONG rexy_
<jason_1> it was muted, my bad :P
<MrObvious> yaris12346789: Can you ZIP everything or make a tarball and just transfer that?
<jason_1> haha, sorry man
<kindofabuzz> Xabriel: no, not if your router gives a static, your system is still dhcp
<jason_1> rexy_, no offense, honestly.
<yaris12346789> MrObvious: no i do not have root over the file storage
<raket> hey folks, I have 2 xubuntu machines that i would like to network. how should I do that?
<Xabriel> kindofabuzz, ok, thanks
<rexy_> jason_1, it's ok
<fde> Chipsa964: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11598/
<Radit> hmm.. how about if later i decide to switch back to gutsy and i've already downloaded and installed alot of programs, if i just use a single partition for linux, wouldn't it be troublesome to do so?
<kindofabuzz> Xabriel: but if you wanna do it on your system: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<Byron1> raket do you mean network the two machines together?
<rexy_> Radit, you cannot downgrade a distribution.
<fde> Chipsa964: You'll see the Screen section already, don't change anything, just make it look like that paste.
<MrObvious> yaris12346789: Hmm that is a tough problem man. I don't know mn.
<MrObvious> *man
<Radit> rexy_: what a about reinstalling a distribution?
<rexy_> Radit, yeah that works
<fde> gNewPower: I still see chntpw ?
<raket> Byron1: I wanted to share a folder on each machine, that will be visible
<pclynch> my update manager isn't working please help! :(
<danbhfive> Radit if you reinstall, the only thing you can keep is /home
<danbhfive> pclynch: wana try the command line?
<Xabriel> kindofabuzz; tried that. But afterward I have no connectivity.
<raket> Byron1: I already configured a little with the "shared folders" option
<gNewPower> fde: I don't. if you do 'which chntpw' what do you get?
<Radit> danbhfive: so partitioning /var, /usr and the others in a separate directory is useless?
<Chipsa964> fde, im really sorry for asking petty questions, but how do i get to editing Xorg?
<kindofabuzz> Xabriel: you got something wrong then
<fde> gNewPower: It's not installed here, so I'd get nothing.
<shigutso> hi, can someone help me to create an Ad-Hoc connection in my wireless card in Ubuntu?
<fde> gNewPower: You have universe enabled?
<MrObvious> yaris12346789: Well if you can't make a tarball even then you will be out of luck doing anythin else. Maybe someone can access the other end for you.
<yaris12346789> mrobvious is it possible to use proxy
<kindofabuzz> Xabriel: what address do you want your system to have and what is your routers address?
<yaris12346789> with wget
<fde> Chipsa964: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scribawf_> Can I reinstall Firefox 3 beta 5 as my password save does not appear!?
<gNewPower> fde: so why did you say that it was this there? yes, I have universe
<sc006> .0
<fde> gNewPower: because it _IS_ there... doesn't mean I installed it, I have no need for it.
<danbhfive> Radit: yes, there is an exception, for when you are custom installing non-free software, BUT, Ive only heard about that, and if you were really doing that, you wouldn't be asking this room what to do  :P
<yaris12346789> does anyone know anonmyous proxies i can use
<Chipsa964> fde, thanks
<raket> Byron1, any ideas?
<kitche> scribawf_: yes but see if the option for the password manager is unchecked in the options first
<MrObvious> yaris12346789: I honestly don't know. It depends how strict the proxy is. If you want you can try TOR.
<sc006> Hello , anyone know where pidgin stores it's passwords....etc/shadow ??
<gNewPower> fde: of course. can you see it in apt-cache search?
<MrObvious> *Tor
<Xabriel> kindofabuzz; I don't have a particular address in mind, I'm just trying to get samba working. And I'm not entirely sure what my router's address is
<yaris12346789> what is Tor ?
<fde> gNewPower: no, I'm just telling you its there to make fun of you  :/
<yaris12346789> what is the ip ?
<danbhfive> Radit: again, most only do swap / and /home
<Starnestommy> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<heartsblood> Kitche: the key was the i810 driver, ty!
<scribawf_> kitche; yes I have done that and am sure it is checked
<kindofabuzz> Xabriel: well there's the problem, you probably had the broadcast wrong and all that
<MrObvious> Starnestommy: Thanks lol
<fde> gNewPower: note it's 'chntpw' no d
<gNewPower> fde: thanks. very funny indeed.
<kindofabuzz> Xabriel: put 192.168.1.1 into your browser, do you get your router?
<danbhfive> pclynch: que pasa?
<Starnestommy> sc006: /home/<username>/.purple/accounts.xml
<kindofabuzz> Xabriel: or 192.168.10.1
<ghindo> After upgrading to 8.04 Hardy, my sound has been broken - does anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?
<Byron1> rakit try http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<fde> gNewPower: That was just me sarcastically telling you yes apt-cache show chntpw works
<Deepthought> How can I start an extra x-session on a different monitor on second (PCI-) vga card (in same machine of course) ?   It's meant to be a workaround to triple screen wich won't go; other card is nvidia with two screens twinview)
<gNewPower> fde: thanks. that is really witty.  you're a pro.
<shigutso> hi, can someone help me to create an Ad-Hoc connection in my wireless card in Ubuntu??
<Radit> danbhive: i have 30gigs of space, how about: 28 gigs for / 2gigs fro swap?
<Xabriel> kindofabuzz; I have a 2wire router/modem, I have to use http://gateway.2wire.net/ to get to my router
<sc006> Starnestommy,  thank you very much
<fde> gNewPower: *bows*
<MrObvious> ghindo: We could help if you say how it doesn't work and what chipset you have.
<jason_1> anyone running some custom themes for kde? some wild different, but acceptable look?
<Radit> danbhive: or 30 gbs - ( 100mb "/boot" + 3gb "/" + 6gb "/var" + 10gb "/usr" + 1gb "/tmp" + 2gb "swap")
<Xabriel> kindofabuzz; which is partly the reason I don't know my router's IP
<danbhfive> Radit how about 20g for /home 8g for / and 2g for swap
<kindofabuzz> Xabriel: never heard of that, hmm, well go to that router page and look for a psection to set static ip's by MAC
<Byron1> danbhive I would save something for /home
<MrObvious> Xabriel: 192.168.1.1 works on my 2Wire at home.
<kindofabuzz> there ya go
<Bugfire> Is there any way to "force permissions"? If I edit a file in a directory it defaults back to normal permissions, I want to to alway stay chmod 777
<Madpilot> Radit, for home use, you really don´t need a huge pile of partitions like that...
<ghindo> MrObvious:  I have an Intel chipset (not sure which) and I get no sound whatsoever.  Not only that, but when I try to play songs in Rhythmbox, they don't even begin to play
<mm_202> Hey guys, Im a bit confused about something important.  Can Ubuntu (lilo or grub) boot to a software RAID5 drive? --I know that the boot loader cant read the data if its more than RAID1, so I created a separate partition with /boot as RAID1 ...
<ubuntujunkie107> hello?
<Xabriel> MrObvious, no dice :/
<MrObvious> Hi ubuntujunkie107
<MrObvious> Xabriel: Try 0.1
<Radit> danbhfive: im currenty on gutsy, and i set up 8gb for / and i only have about 300mb of free space..
<ubuntujunkie107> can somebody help me with my wubi install problem?
<babolat> !ask | ubuntujunkie107
<ubottu> ubuntujunkie107: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fde> ubuntujunkie107: depends, what is the issue?
<MrObvious> !ask| ubuntujunkie107
<Radit> danbhfive: im currenty on gutsy, and i set up 8gb for / and i only have about 300mb of free space left..
<Xabriel> MrObvious, that didn't work either
<Byron1> When you set up / don't all your programs go into /usr
<ubuntujunkie107> here i will copy the text
<kindofabuzz> Xabriel: try 100.1
<danbhfive> Radit I don't know whats going on, what happened to 30g?
<babolat> !paste | ubuntujunkie107
<ubottu> ubuntujunkie107: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kindofabuzz> 192.168.100.1
<fde> Radit: sudo apt-get clean free up any more?
<Chipsa964> fde, ok, i changed those lines in xorg
<Chipsa964> now what should i do?
<MrObvious> Xabriel: I tried. Do a ping to gateway.2wire.com and see what the IP is.
<fde> Chipsa964: log out and back in and see if it took...
<fde> Chipsa964: wait
<fde> Chipsa964: Please pastebin that section for me to check first  :)
<Chipsa964> ok
<Radit> fde: no.. i just have alot of programs installed..
<ubuntujunkie107> babolat thanks for the tip
<MrObvious> Xabriel: Or look at ifconfig at your default gateway if you don't have another router.
<MrObvious> Bye everyone.
<fde> Radit: It won't remove any... it'll just clean your apt cache...
<Chipsa964> hhmmm this is strange
<fde> Chipsa964: what is?
<kindofabuzz> Xabriel: try 192.168.1.254
<pclynch> anyone willing to help with update manager problems? i really need to update and it won't. I need fixes for 8.04 :( please help
<Chipsa964> after i save it, and i try to get back into it again, that section changed back
<alma> camera worked but no audio?
<mm_202> Does anyone know if LILO / GRUB will boot with a RAID1 /boot partition and a RAID5 / partition?  (all software raid..)
<fde> pclynch: please pastebin the error
<Chipsa964> back to what it originally was
<fde> !paste | pclynch
<ubottu> pclynch: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kitche> pclynch: well can you actually state what is wrong since you haven't gave us any information to even help you
<danbhfive> Radit oh, i get it, is /home part of that? and how big is /home?   7.5g of programs is ALLOT!!!
<Radit> danbhfive: currently my gutsy install is 8gb for the / partition, i'm planning on swiping my hd and doing a clean hardy install; i'm going to allocate 30gb just for linux..
<ubuntujunkie107> here is my pastebin url    :   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11599/
<alma> oops
<Byron1> Radit most all your personal settings go into /home. It also is set so that you have full access to it.  Where as everything else goes into /
<andresj> #I just cre
<alma> hey i got the webcam logitech to work... but no audio...
<danbhfive> Radit how big is your current /home
<andresj> aaa! stupid irc. too used to bash :)
<ubuntujunkie107> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11599/
<fde> Chipsa964: heh... try again, and ensure you do 'sudo gedit'
<kindofabuzz> me ~, su ~
<pclynch> ﻿fde: there is no "error" the manager simply "crashes" after hitting install updates. I think it crashes when it tries to bring up authorization
<babolat> one moment, ubuntujunkie107
<Byron1> Radit this is a simplex discription
<ubuntujunkie107> okay thanks
<Bugfire> Is there any way to "force permissions"? If I edit a file in a directory it defaults back to normal permissions, I want to to alway stay chmod 777
<o0Chris0o> hey guys
<ubuntujunkie107> sorry its so long
<Chipsa964> weird, but anyway, it stayed changed this time :-p
<Radit> danbhfive: only 3.7mbs
<o0Chris0o> whats the command to kill a hidden adept manager?
<Xabriel> kindofabuzz, MrObvious, 192.168.1.254 worked
<pclynch> ﻿kitche:﻿the manager simply "crashes" after hitting install updates. I think it crashes when it tries to bring up authorization
<o0Chris0o> wont let me start it up
<Xabriel> :D
<kindofabuzz> Xabriel: cool, google is your friend
<ubuntujunkie107> brb
<alma> i have a pc ubuntu problem... when i leave it on for too long... it freezes on me.
<fde> pclynch: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade  <-- return any errors?
<alma> ati video card
<alma> turned off all powermanagement.
<Starnestommy> pclynch: start "update-manager" in a terminal and see what happens
<Xabriel> kindofabuzz, MrObvious, thanks for the help guys :)
<Ecclesiastes> I have bad news about the Gutsy alternate install .iso. The lib6-i686 package is screwed up and the base install fails.
<danbhfive> Radit no way,   what do you have installed?  thats a huge install.  I have a regular install, plus webserver stuff, and Im at like 3.5g, but my /home is like 20g
<ghindo> Has anyone else had audio problems in Hardy?
<alma> ghindo - yea with my usb cam...
<Ecclesiastes> Except for that, it appears to be be able to do a rollback from Hardy to Gutsy.
<Radit> danbhfive: how do you get the size your /home?
<ubuntujunkie107> babolat u still there?
<alma> does anybody have that freeze problem too?
<babolat> ubuntujunkie107:
<node357> ghindo, yeah... much... sound card won't work at all
<ghindo> node357 have you been able to fix it?
<Radit> danbhfive: just right click on the folder and see what size it is right?
<alma> so, anybody's pc freezing when you leave it on for hours?
<Byron1> radit, danhive you guys want to discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic with me?
<danbhfive> Radit there is a disk usage analyzer program.  Im not sure how to do it by CLI
<Chipsa964> fde, httP://paste.ubuntu.com/11600
<node357> ghindo, no I haven't... there are drivers around but they won't compile on Hardy
<alma> hey fde... did you get audio from the logitech?
<babolat> ubuntujunkie107: you may just want to uninstall Wubi and try installing it again. Of course, you'll want to remove those MBR rewrite programs you installed first
<fde> Chipsa964: no... you were supposed to change the values inside <> 's
<sparr> are there any tricks to make aptitude start faster?  takes 5-10 seconds for me
<Xabriel> kindofabuzz; knowing that; how should my setup from http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html look?
<kindofabuzz> oh no 5 seconds!!
<lwizardl> anyone know how to make custom ubuntu boot screens?
<babolat> sparr: hardly a problem that is
<Chipsa964> fde, haha i guess I took what you said to literally
<ghindo> node357:  Unfortunate :(
<fde> alma: nope... never cared to really, I just use a regular mic...
<Chipsa964> *too
<alma> oh
<ubuntujunkie107> ok then i'll just backup my drivers and settings to my sandisk babolat thanks
<babolat> lwizardl: www.gnome-art.org
<alma> ok
<mm_202> Anyone? :/    [22:19:47] <mm_202> Does anyone know if LILO / GRUB will boot with a RAID1 /boot partition and a RAID5 / partition?  (all software raid..)
<alma> i'll get one.. thanks fde
<Radit> danbhfive: do you mind going to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<sparr> babolat: maybe for you.  i might start it a dozen times in one day
<alma> so, anybody's pc freeze with ubuntu after screensaver stays on for too long?
<lwizardl> babolat, thanks
<kitche> mm_202: hmm well I do know most like /boot to not be part of a raid system
<ubuntujunkie107> mm_202 try using vista bootloader its way more compatible with linux
<pclynch> hello?
<ubuntujunkie107> i've heard grub is glitchy
<o0Chris0o> wont let me start it up
<o0Chris0o> whats the command to kill a hidden adept manager?
<fde> Chipsa964: I stated there was already a Section "Screen"  ... you're not going to change much of those values... you're going to add the SubSection that includes Modes
<babolat> ubuntuwhere'd you hear that??
<mm_202> ubuntujunkie107: ugh? Vista boot loader??
<mm_202> huh*
<babolat> ubuntujunkie107: where'd you hear that??
<Chipsa964> ah i see
<Starnestommy> o0Chris0o: sudo killall adept_manager
<Ecclesiastes> mm_202: even if it were possible, and I suspect it is, I can't see that it would be a good idea.
<Bray> I'm having problems getting any graphics card drivers to work. ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro
<o0Chris0o> that doesnt work, there is a nother way
<alma> anybody's pc freeze after screen saver is on for too long?
<ubuntujunkie107> never mind its just that ubuntu's grub is glitchy
<o0Chris0o> I can't seem to find it when I am google
<mm_202> Ecclesiastes: really?  Man I ask wh?
<mm_202> why*
<babolat> sparr: no offense meant. aptitude simply *is*...
<ghindo> ubuntukunkie107: how is it glitchy?
<node357> alma, I've always had that problem. I disable screenssavers
<mm_202> geeze.  May* I ask why* ?
<alma> all or just 3d?
<alma> node357?
<node357> alma, any one
<image_q> is it possible to run a 64bit linux on a pentium D?
<alma> ok - so how do we save the screen from burn in>
<Ecclesiastes> mm_202: ok, specifically RAID 5, can you see trying to do a boot while one of the partitions is failing?
 * fde always considered software raid a nasty avoidable hack.
<node357> alma, turn off monitor when not in use
<node357> make a habit of it
<fde> Use Hardware RAID if you require RAID...
<alma> wow... back in the dark ages... what's next ... floppies?
<alma> lol
<node357> lol
<Bray> Damn straight
<node357> with some things alma, nothing has changed
<mm_202> Ecclesiastes: the boot partition is RAID1 across 4 drives.  So whats wrong with that?
<Bray> Some of those 5" bad boys.
<alma> ubuntu 8.04... the next generation of floppy networks...
<node357> I had system freeze with GNOME screensavers years ago and they still happen
<node357> hah yeah
<alma> sneaker net 2.0
<babolat> alma: it's either an X Window flaw, or one with compiz. why care for a screensaver when you have power management options?
<fde> alma: He is offering a workaround... mine is: turn off compiz and/or don't use 3D screensavers...
<alma> i don't use compiz... fails on wide screen dual monitor...
<node357> oh right.. doesn't X blank the screen after a while anyway?
<ubuntujunkie107> so babolat how would I go about uninstalling grub and vista loader...i had some bootloader  files left over from Feisty and they show up when booting to vista
<mm_202> fde: Yes, I know.  I would of but my dumb friend ordered a $350 3Com (?) RAID Controller but for PCI-X, not PCI nor PCI-E...
<alma> i thought maybe powermanagement was the problem...
<babolat> ubuntujunkie107: reinstall grub via LiveCD
<alma> i'll use that instead of screensaver then...
<o0Chris0o> whats the command to kill a hidden adept manager? I can't remember the code
<fde> alma: Normal screensavers won't negatively effect anything... just the 3D ones if your graphics card can't handle it.
<Chipsa964> fde, i cant seem to remember what the "Device" is...
<alma> ok
<MIDIval> hello, i m using ubuntu 8.04 and i cant seem to get to the computers on the network, and i cant share files...help psl :}
<ubuntujunkie107> grub will override vista loader?
<fde> Chipsa964: what is the card?
<zelrikriando> o0Chris0o: I guess ps -elf gives you all the current processes
<Ecclesiastes> mm_202: and how are you going to handle the swap space?
<mm_202> Ecclesiastes: well I guess I'll find out in about an hour... [=========>...........]  recovery = 46.9% (146606720/312311552) finish=54.4min speed=50688K/sec
<babolat> ubuntujunkie107: or if you wish to remove unused or undesired entries from grub, do sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alma> i'll try none 3d first.. .if that dont work - then powermanagement... then if that don't work... turn off by hand.
<alma> thanks.
<Chipsa964> nvidia
<fde> Chipsa964: that is the driver
<mm_202> Ecclesiastes: using LVM on the RAID5 partition.
<fde> Chipsa964: thus the Device
<ubuntujunkie107> okay thanks
<fde> Chipsa964: Actually, did you install the proprietary drivers? Else it'll be nv
<ubuntujunkie107> im going to try reinstalling hardy
<fde> mm_202: His BIOS should support it, else he should take it back.
<charles|64> hey guys how do i move AWN to my secondary monitor?
<Chipsa964> that seems to be the problem...when i install them and restart, my monitor goes black
<babolat> !awn | charles|64
<ubottu> charles|64: Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<Bray> Alright, I've got a nasty problem that I'd like to get resolved. If anyone can help, that would be awesome. Every time I install ATI drivers from anywhere that *claim* to work with my series of cards, I get a blank screen when I restart after the splash screen. Halp plox?
<fde> Chipsa964: Lets try with 'nv' for Device for now.
<MIDIval> hello, i m using ubuntu 8.04 and i cant seem to get to the computers on the network, and i cant share files...help psl :}
<ghindo> babolat: removing the item off of the grub menu will get rid of the kernel, as well?
<Chipsa964> ok
<babolat> ghindo: no. it just makes grub turn a blind eye
<charles|64> thanks babolat
<mm_202> fde: nothing to do with the BIOS, its a completely different BUS architecture, and he ordered from some dude online.  Anyone need a high-end server hw RAID controller?
<Chipsa964> fde, httP://paste.ubuntu.com/11601
<Ecclesiastes> mm_202: if it's a big success, like with real results, I am easily swayed with facts. Best of luck, really.
<ghindo> babolat: then what's the point of removing it form the GRUB menu?
<ubuntujunkie107> can someone plz tell me how the hell you change text color in Xchat for windows
<babolat> Bray: give out your ATI card specs so the room can see better you issue
<kindofabuzz> ubuntujunkie107: preferances?
<mm_202> Ecclesiastes: Thank you.  Since Ive been messing with this for 2 days (large drives), I might actually write a small tutorial about it...
<fde> Chipsa964: strange layout, but that _should_ get X started with that resolution... try logging out and back in now.
<Bray> ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro AGP
<Chipsa964> ok
<ubuntujunkie107> i know it doesn't say text color anywhere
<ross`> how long has 8.04 been out and whats better abouit  it then 7.10
<babolat> ghindo: because sometimes removing a particular OS does not edit the grub menu. it leaves crumbs. so manually removing them from grub is necessary
<ubuntujunkie107> local colors?
<kindofabuzz> xchat sux, kvirc ftw! =)
<fde> ross`: it's about 6 months more up to date...
<|ns|nR8> when i enabled nvidia propriety driver i get blank screen after splash at next boot...any ideas...its a laptop with geforce fx 5200go
<Bray> 256MB
<babolat> ross`: it's been out since 24th.. look for Hardy Releasenotes
<ubuntujunkie107> well i have dial-up so i chose xchat because of its small file size
<ghindo> ross` It's only been out about a month and it has more up-to-date drivers, more available software, etc.
<fde> ross`: FOSS moves _quickly_ ... but if Gutsy works for you, it's still supported for a year.
<ross`> ubuntujunkie107: use irssi
<ross`> how long was gutsy the new version for
<fde> ross`: irssi for a n00b? great advice
<fde> ross`: 6 months
<Chipsa964> fde, should i install the proprietary drivers too?
<ubuntujunkie107> ross: 6 months a new release is made
<ross`> that what i thought
<babolat> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<ross`> ubuntujunkie107: i really uggest irssi
<yaris12346789> if i have a text file containing long list of files i want to download...is there a program that will read this and dl it one by one ?
<ross`> itss not hard and it runs in shell
<ross`> which makes it simple
<ross`> and awesome
<ubuntujunkie107> okay okay i will try it later
<fde> Chipsa964: Lets get this out the way first.... if you want faster graphics then we can after
<V_invisible> can some one tell me how to set up file sharing on ubuntu hardy
<fde> ross`: shell is intimidating for most coming from another OS
<ross`> fde: are yuo kidding
<ross`> fde: i prefer shell then a gui..
<fde> ross`: No. Hang out in here for a while and you'll see.
<ross`> shell is simple, effective and precise. with no ditraction
<ghindo> ross` generally noobs prefer a gui...
<astro76> yaris12346789: wget -i filename
<Bray> babolat: Any ideas?
<astro76> yaris12346789: filename containing urls you want to download
<Chipsa964> fde, its still at 800x600
<yaris12346789> yes
<yaris12346789> ok
<ross`> i couldnt live without shell, in fact me and a friend are making out own
<fde> V_invisible: right click a folder you want to share... and choose "Sharing <whatever>" ... when that's done, come back.
<babolat> Bray: one moment. see what i can do
<ubuntujunkie107>  ubuntu has a pretty frustrating learning curve though
<Bray> kk
<ross`> well
<Ecclesiastes>  I have bad news about the Gutsy alternate install .iso. The lib6-i686 package is screwed up and the base install fails.
<ross`> i started on debian
<fde> Chipsa964: then the resolution you want isn't supported  :(   maybe try System > Preferences > Screen Resolution... what is listed there?
<kitche> ubuntujunkie107: about as much of a learning curve as windows
<yaris12346789> astro76: will it attempt to dl it all at once
<ross`> linux is way simpler then windows
<yaris12346789> astro76: also is it possible to use a proxy...
<Chipsa964> only 800x600 and 600x480
<SeaPhor> ross`, fde is right, shell scares or confuses all n00bs coming from windows
<fde> ross`: Great, most are coming to Ubuntu from Windows out of curiosity.
<Ecclesiastes> Except for that, it appears to be be able to do a rollback from Hardy to Gutsy.
<ubuntujunkie107> i was talking about the terminal and sh*tty driver support
<ross`> mmm
<babolat> !language | ubuntujunkie107
<ubottu> ubuntujunkie107: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntujunkie107> i guess you woudnt call that a learning curve
 * fde came from 6 years of Debian almost exclusively.
<V_invisible> fde, yep done that
<ubuntujunkie107> lol
<ubuntujunkie107> brb afk
<jerknextdoor> chipsa964:  sorry if this isn't your problem, but have you edited your xorg.conf?
<fde> V_invisible: It installed Samba for you?
<ross`> well i have only been using ubuntu for.. actually i cant remmeber when i started using it.. but less then 6 months and the point is its much easier to use then windows.. even the frst week i was using it
<ross`> windows is jsut so.. windows ><
<Chipsa964> jerknextdoor, yeah, fde and i have worked on it
<babolat> Bray, listen in on this conversation -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546756 it might help
<V_invisible> fde, i have samba installed already but dont know how to work it
<Bray> Windows makes me want to cry, that's why I hate that I have to use it at the moment.
<fde> V_invisible: You should have gotten an error at this point so far though... once you've seen the error about no permissions, then tell me again  :)
<ghindo> It's really variable from person to person - if you've used Windows for a long time, then it's harder to switch.  If you're familiar with other OSes, it's not too hard
<ross`> the only thing i use windows for is some gaming
<Bray> Hooray for growing up on DOS!
<ross`> but ubuntu has simproved alot in that area
<V_invisible> lol
<jerknextdoor> chipsa964:  sorry just caught the tail end of your problem when i joined.
<btfielder> ubuntu is awesome...just wish i could play call of duty 4 on it
<Chipsa964> thats cool man
<fde> V_invisible: ok... sudo gedit /etc/group ... there is a group 'sambashare' ... add your username after the last : in that line
<ross`> btfielder: have you looked at wine?>
<Chipsa964> jerknextdoor, i cant seem to find a resolution thats supported
<btfielder> not really
<ross`> lol
<ghindo> btfielder:  you should be able to play CoD4 on Wine...
<ross`> btfielder: ou can play it on wine
<fde> V_invisible: then save and log out and back in... then try the share again... now it should work  :)
<btfielder> ill give it a shot
<Chipsa964> 1280x1024 ran in windows, but i cant find one that is supported here
<ross`> apt-get install wine
<btfielder> is it gpl?
<ross`> btfielder: yes
<btfielder> guess so
<kindofabuzz> doesn't cod4 use the new directx10?
<babolat> ross`, btfielder: COD4 isn't exactly playing nice with Wine
<kindofabuzz> or is that even out yet, i dunno
<V_invisible> fde, its already there :/
<ghindo> I'm sure it has a DX9 mode too
<ross`> i really should download x9
<fde> V_invisible: that's all I did, and it's working for me.....
<jerknextdoor> chipsa964:  i've had the problem with every install i had on my old comp and editing my xorg.conf just fixed it.  so if you've tried that, i dont know that i'll be much help.
<kindofabuzz> well that's what i'm saying, in wine you gotta use opengl don't ya/
<fde> V_invisible: You logged out and back in since installing samba?
<Bray> DX 10.1 is "technically" available, so yes, that would me DX10 is out, not to mention it's used in Crysis
<Ecclesiastes> OK, I described the screwed up Gutsy install .ISO on the channel 3 times. I'm not doing a bug report.
<Bray> mean*
<V_invisible> fde, yeah i ve done that before...still the same :(
<ross`> wait
<ross`> whats 8.04 called again?
<btfielder> 55mb for wine not bad
<babolat> Hardym ross`
<V_invisible> ross`, hardy lol
<ghindo> ross`:  Hardy Heron
<kitche> Ecclesiastes: then the problem will never be fixed
<babolat> Hardy ross`
<kindofabuzz> even if i had windows, my computer couldn't play these newer games, i know vanguard didn't work when i got it, my card couldn't play it
<ross`> Ah
<fde> V_invisible: I have no idea why something would work here, but not for you... using the exact same setup and exact same package versions.
<ghindo> Ecclesiastes:  Have you heard of anyone else having similar problems?
<kiosk> surabaya
<kindofabuzz> anyways, back to learning perl =)
<ross`> i need to get a new video card, just enough for starcraft II
<ross`> then im good
<rexy_> wait wut
<rexy_> starcraft II?
<Chipsa964> jerknextdoor, yeah, i dunno whats up...i guess maybe trial and error for supported resolutions? haha
<btfielder> when is that coming out?
<ross`> no releae date yet
<btfielder> ahh
<ross`> idk im a hardcore blizz fan
<ross`> been since i was 5 years old
<ross`> i have played all their games but wow
<ross`> i hate wow
<babolat> Does Wubi still require downloads when used from the LiveCD?
<ross`> anyway goodnight all
<fde> babolat: Wubi won't work from the LiveCD
<Chipsa964> fde, so any more ideas? haha
<fde> Chipsa964: sorry
<babolat> i meant from inserting the Desktop CD aka LiveCD fde
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to install Hardy, but both the Live and Alternate install CDs aren't picking up my current partition table. I have 2 SATA hard drives, one 400GB with a single ntfs partition, and the other with 4 partitions (ntfs, ext3, swap, ntfs) and it won't pick up the other drive
<babolat> dmsuperman: ntfs is not natively supported by Ubuntu
<fde> babolat: I've been told it's not on the LiveCD... I'd imagine it wouldn't require any downloading on the LiveCD though, no... considering everything it needs is on the CD...
<fde> babolat: Yes it is
<dmsuperman> babolat, I'm not trying to install to NTFS, I'm trying to install to that first ext3 partition
<selocol> Hi, my friend's monitor's brightness changes when the power mode is switched (AC to battery or vice versa). How can he prevent the brightness value from changing to default whenever the power mode is switched? Thanks.
<babolat> fde: i thought you still needed ntfs-3g?
<kindofabuzz> i just realized my volume control doesn't work at all,i can't even mute, known problem?
<fde> babolat: That is native.
<kindofabuzz> oh probably because it's the alsa mixer? and it's using pulse?
<babolat> fde: wrong term.. _out_of_the_box_ might suit your diction better? ;)
<fde> babolat: It just uses fuse... so it doesn't crash the kernel, or need to be approved by the kernel guys
<ghindo> selocol:  Go to Preferences -> Power Management
<fde> babolat: It's installed by default last I checked too
<kindofabuzz> is there a pulse audio mixer?
<selocol> ghindo: Dimming is unchecked
<babolat> fde: last i tried it wasnt
<dmsuperman> babolat, fde, I don't need NTFS at all, it's my second hard drive's partition table I'm having issues with (I just need to install over an existing ext3 partition
<selocol> ghindo: I already unchecked "Reduce backlight brightness" and "Dim display when idle"
<babolat> sorry, dosen't concern you dmsuperman
<fde> babolat: It is in hardy...
<selocol> ghindo: Also unchecked "Dim display when idle" in the AC Power tab
<Ecclesiastes> kitche: No, I wouldn't expect that it would get fixed, bug report or not. Ubuntu is all about moving forward.
<V_invisible> fde, well it used to work before i upgraded to hardy...and i cant connect to the windows work group computers either...even if i cant share my own files
<babolat> fde: you need to apt-get install it dont you? or from Synaptic
<fde> dmsuperman: I would have addressed you about the issue if I had an idea what was going on... I'm not sure why it's not picking up the second disk
<fde> babolat: no
<babolat> fde: yes
<Ecclesiastes> ghindo: from talking with the support people on this channel, I'm the only person to attempt it.
<fde> babolat: I never installed it, and it's installed here.
 * SeaPhor ponders a new nick,,, how about "format_C:\~install_Ubuntu"
<ghindo> selocol:  I'm not exactly sure about this, but I think Ubuntu "remembers" what the brightness was when it is on battery power and ac power and switches to that when it's switched from battery to ac or vice-versa
<babolat> !ot | babolat, fde: i have HAD to intall it. used gparted the first time a few back, and i had to install it.
<ubottu> babolat, fde: i have HAD to intall it. used gparted the first time a few back, and i had to install it.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fde> babolat: ubuntu-standard depends it.
<fde> babolat: in hardy
<ghindo> Ecclesiastes:  What's the exact problem, again?
<dmsuperman> fde, sorry, babolat said something to me about ntfs and then you said something to him, so i assumed you were both talking about my situation
<selocol> ghindo: Ok, thanks
<ghindo> selocol:  Hoped that answered your question, sorry I couldn't be more certain
<selocol> ghindo: :D
<fde> dmsuperman: I was pointing out that he was wrong because it is bad support to misinform...
<Lucroth> hi
<Lucroth> how do I find out which version of ubuntu I have
<Starnestommy> Lucroth: lsb_release -a
<Lucroth> awesome thanks man
<ghindo> Lucroth:  Go to Administration -> System Monitor -> System
<robbie> #virtualbox
<Lucroth> wow 2 responses instatly, I've got it now, thanks for the help
<V_invisible> fde, er sorry man...but i gotta ask again...how can i access other windows network computers on my network
<arvind>  Will there be a huge difference in using 2 x 512 ddr2 ram and 1x 1gb ddr2 ram?
<btfielder> anyone know where i can get good nvidia drivers?
<ttmontoya>  what is the command to install build essentials
<Daisuke_Ido> arvind: only if it's dual channel, and then probably not a huge difference, no
<Lucroth> Nvidia sucks, get an ATI
<doolph> hello
<ghindo> arvind:  There shouldn't be a significant difference
<doolph> how can I install apache/php/mysql???
<fde> V_invisible: Places > Network > Windows Network > Should list computers or your local network
<Daisuke_Ido> ttmontoya: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<SeaPhor> btfielder, use the restricted drivers
<arvind> its dual channel
<ttmontoya> thanks
<doolph> I have ubuntu 8.04 ltd desktop
<Ecclesiastes> I tried to use the 7.10 alternate install .ISO, taking advantage of the "K"eep partition option. ON two disks which verified, and after the installer verified the package before and after extraction, the lib6-i686 package failed and thus the base system install failed.
<Akuma> hello, I need some help: I've been trying to get my wireless working on my laptop (hp pavilion tx1000 - bcm43xx), but have been encountering problems
<ghindo> doolph:  The Ubuntu Server install CD can install the LAMP stack automatically.  Have you tried that?
<Akuma> basically I don't get any device recognized
<V_invisible> fde, thats the thing...theres nothing when i enter the windows network
<lightspeedbiker> Question;  Firefox is locking up at launch, I reinstalled,  still hanging startup,  Fix?
<Ecclesiastes> ghindo: I tried to use the 7.10 alternate install .ISO, taking advantage of the "K"eep partition option. ON two disks which verified, and after the installer verified the package before and after extraction, the lib6-i686 package failed and thus the base system install failed.
<Akuma> whether I use ndiswrapper or the basica bcm43xx module
<Akuma> I don't get an interface at all
<ghindo> doolph:  Does that answer your question?
<fde> V_invisible: Mine shows at least my box... because it's turned on...
<Akuma> even though the hardware appears (on ndiswrapper and lspci)
<doolph> ghindo I have the server cd
<arvind>  Will there be a huge difference in using 2 x 512 ddr2 ram and 1x 1gb ddr2 ram?
<SeaPhor> and Lucroth , thats your opinion and not necessary in a support channel
<fde> arvind: no
<Ecclesiastes> ghindo: I am faced with a partition wipe to reinstall Gutsy.
<doolph> but all I want is to test some scripts
<doolph> that's why I want a apache server locally
<gerimis> dara
<V_invisible> fde, i know for sure theres atleast one other windows box turned on right now...but doesnt show...and i setup the network on it myself...it worked before, but its not there anymore. It appears when i enter the network from another windows computer. :((
<tawd> is there any link where we could download vista to run in vmware?
<arvind> if i want to use dual channel, then the ram should be in slot 1 and 2 or 1 and 3?
<fde> V_invisible: you can try going through /etc/samba/smb.conf ... or read man smb.conf ... it should be working via the GUI though  :/
<Daisuke_Ido> !piracy | tawd, you've got to be kidding, right?
<ubottu> tawd, you've got to be kidding, right?: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<V_invisible> lol
<tawd> Daisuke_Ido  lol  for a game
<Daisuke_Ido> lol it's still illegal.
<tawd> Daisuke_Ido , or i could just use wine
<tawd> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, wine would be a better option.
<ghindo> Ecclesiastes: I'm not really sure what to say about your problem.  I don't think I have the technical skills to help you out.  I assume you've checked the forums and Google for an answer already, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> asking where to download windows here is probably not going to make many friends.
<selocol> Is there a way to move an existing process into a screen session?
<selocol> I forgot to run it in screen, but I want to move it into screen
<gerimis> hello
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'apt-pinning' as in http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html: "Apt-Pinning for Beginners."?
<gerimis> oooo
<gerimis> kkkkk
<gerimis> iiii
<gerimis> oooouuii
<gerimis> iiiii
<gerimis> iii
<fde> V_invisible: ahhh... here, if I change it to a workgroup other than "WORKGROUP" it breaks stuff it seems...
<ghindo> !guidelines | germis
<ubottu> germis: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dibz> Hello from Jerklib Jerklib[testing]
<Zaiden> How do you change the Direct X level in wine?
<AngryBacon> Zaiden: I'm fairly sure it would be on a per-app basis
<ubuntulover> HELLO
<V_invisible> fde, i ll try that thanks for trying mate :)
<AngryBacon> Is it possible to do volume encryption after install?
<arvind> if i want to use dual channel, then the ram should be in slot 1 and 2 or 1 and 3?
<Ecclesiastes> ghindo: to overcome the problem isn't technically hard, it's just physically hard. I would have to reset the parameters of a half dozen checksums after getting a good lib6-i686 package. I'll just backup and wipe the partition.
<AngryBacon> arvind: depends on the mobo, check the docs
<SeaPhor> arvind, depends on MB mfg but usually 1&3
<AngryBacon> SeaPhor: arvind: mine is 1&2
<arvind> i have intel 915gv mobo
<Chipsa964> fde, i got it
<Zaiden> Anyone here familiar with wine? Having an issue running TF2
<raket> ﻿hello everyone! I succesfully managed to create samba shares on both of my Xubuntu machines, now I only need to know how can I access them. can somebody help me, please?
<V_invisible> :)
<AngryBacon> Zaiden: try passing -dxlevel 80 in the options in steam
<RudyValencia> Hi, my Ubuntu server is displaying "BUG: soft-lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [kacpi_notify:45]" repeatedly; what does it mean?
<ghindo> Ecclesiastes:  Sorry I couldn't be of more help
<SeaPhor> AngryBacon, as i said, depends on MB mfg, i've built alot of boxes with diff MBs, and most were 1&3!
<ubuntu> fdisk has no problem picking up my partition table, but the hardy installer (both the live installer, and the alternate installer) , what may be the problem?
<ubuntu> fdisk has no problem picking up my partition table, but the hardy installer (both the live installer, and the alternate installer) can't see it, what may be the problem?
<AngryBacon> SeaPhor: I'm more trying to stress the importance of checking the mobo docs in this situation
<AngryBacon> ubuntu: you have a hp?
<SeaPhor> AngryBacon, Very True
<ubuntu> AngryBacon: no, I built my own PC. It's got dual SATA drives
<Ecclesiastes> ghindo: I'm sorry I couldn't report success to the other people having problems with the Hardy upgrade like I have.
<AngryBacon> ubuntu: RAID?
<Zaiden> AngryBacon: Where's that option? It's not in the options menu in steam
<ubuntu> AngryBacon: nope, just dual individual drives
<Nikunj93> text size is small in firefox 2 ctrl plus + works but increasing font size from contents doesnt
<AngryBacon> Zaiden: right click TF2, and there should be something about advanced options, and type in -dxlevel 80
<AngryBacon> Zaiden: might be 2 dashes
<Sir-Taco> hey, i got a question about 8.04, just put it on today.  I set the partition to cut out 20gb for ext3 part and a 1gb swap, but now ive got a 40gb ext3 part.  My comp did restart the installation, could that have done it?
<Nikunj93> ﻿ text size is small in firefox 2 ctrl plus + works but increasing font size from contents doesnt
<justintime24> hi
<justintime24> can someone help me with a driver question
<justintime24> i need to install a video driver
<Sir-Taco> for ati?
<justintime24> no
<goodtimes_> what command would I do to copy a linux partition to another partition and keep all of the permissions and everything
<justintime24> i have it on a cd
<ubuntu> So nobody knows how I can install Hardy to my drive? fdisk -l picks it up from the install disk, but the installer (both gui and alternative) don't pick it up
<Sir-Taco> no linux drivers for it
<Sir-Taco> my bad that was a question
<Zaiden> AngryBacon: TF2 works now : D
 * AngryBacon bows
<PF> Man, Ubuntu 8.04 LTS is very efficient
<fallenangel> Is there any cool program on ubuntu you guys would share with a newbie?
<NeotonicUbuntu3> I love Ubuntu
<Sir-Taco> well, for gaming, nexuiz
<Sir-Taco> it looks fairly nice
<NeotonicUbuntu3> It took me about 2 years to learn how to install it lol, and many hard drive crashes
<mkrueger> Does anobody know what to put in the preseed file to suppress the low memory warning in a custom dapper install CD?
<NeotonicUbuntu3> no
<NeotonicUbuntu3> ...
<justintime24> i have linux video drivers on a cd , can someone tell me how to install them
<Starnestommy> justintime24: what are the drivers for?
<NeotonicUbuntu3> Why does my computer beep if i hold Backspace?
<justintime24> onboard video
<Nikunj93> ﻿Starnestommy: Hi
<Sir-Taco> intel onboard?
<justintime24> im stuck in 640 x 480
<justintime24> on asus
<Nikunj93> ﻿Starnestommy: my headphone is giving very low sound output as compared to windows :(
<Wannabe> NeotonicUbuntu3,  cause its telling yu to stop  pressing the abckspace button
<kitche> justintime24: what video onboard do you have?
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: I'm not very goog with audio-related problems, sorry.
<Starnestommy> *good
<NeotonicUbuntu3> oh, but its not intension and it creeps me out
<NeotonicUbuntu3> lol
<justintime24> asus motherboard
<Wannabe> NeotonicUbuntu3, Lol.
<Nikunj93> my headphone is giving very low sound output as compared to windows :(
<patifa> fallenangel: Pidgin, GIMP, Ekiga Softphone
<justintime24> p4v8xmx
<halcyonCorsair> can someone help me figure out why ssh-agent isn't getting started?
<NeotonicUbuntu3> Wannabe, Also my window splashes its weird then a wave of water apears lol
<NeotonicUbuntu3> it has to do with Compiz...its oddly cool
<Wannabe> NeotonicUbuntu3, yeah thats compiz
<NeotonicUbuntu3> lol
<Nikunj93> my headphone is giving very low sound output as compared to windows :(
<Wannabe> NeotonicUbuntu3, you can change it if you want
<Sir-Taco> maybe use the sudo apt-get command if you can find the linux name of the driver
<NeotonicUbuntu3> Wannabe, is there a way to turn off the stupid computer beeping?
<Wannabe> NeotonicUbuntu3,  i tihnk so
<NeotonicUbuntu3> ok
<patifa> NeotonicUbuntu3: Preferences > Sound > System Beep
<Wannabe> patifa, thanks
<Nikunj93> ﻿my headphone is giving very low sound output as compared to windows :(
<patifa> NeotonicUbuntu3: You should also pick up "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings"
<NeotonicUbuntu3> i want to install Ubuntu on my Dell but, i accidently gave away my Dell Keyboard and my Dell has issues with my current keyboard on boot-up lol, my keyboard doesnt work till windows boots up lol
<NeotonicUbuntu3> I Dual booted on my laptop cuz it was easy to get to the boot menu
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here know how to fix startup when it hang during boot splash bar?
<patifa> NeotonicUbuntu3: yeah, you have a lousy keyboard which doesn't work in the BIOS.
<kitche> mysticdarkhack: hard to say without finding where it freezes at
<mysticdarkhack> I think it has to do with the kernel in hardy
<patifa> Nikunj93: Have you tried turning up the headphone sound output?
<xomp> can anyone tell me how to remove kde4 from my system? completely?
<Nikunj93> ﻿patifa: yes
<tehk> Is it possible to get 1920x1200 with the nv drivers instead of nvidia?
<mysticdarkhack> <kitche>I think it the kernel because I upgrade from gutsy
<NeotonicUbuntu3> Wannabe, Do you know how to shut off the Computer beep when i hold down the backspace?
<Wannabe> NeotonicUbuntu3: Preferences > Sound > System Beep patifa said this
<Nikunj93> ﻿﻿patifa: u dere?
<patifa> yes
<Ryuho> holy shit... google gave me a server error
<jcedwards9177> how do i config my resolution on my monitor?
<goodtimes_> what command would I do to copy a linux partition to another partition and keep all of the permissions and everything
<kitche> !language | Ryuho even if it's late it might not be late in other parts of the world :)
<ubottu> Ryuho even if it's late it might not be late in other parts of the world :): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mysticdarkhack> I think the new kernel for hardy seem to maybe have some problem
<Wannabe> jcedwards9177,  what video card
<NeotonicUbuntu3> Wannabe, its unchecked and it still beeps?
<McRib> xomp: I believe you could just sudo apt-get purge *kde4*
<patifa> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jcedwards9177> nvid6200
<thingfish> jcedwards9177: System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<Wannabe> NeotonicUbuntu3, hmm
<kitche> mysticdarkhack: probably on some systems it will
<jcedwards9177> doesnt work i wanna make it 1280x1024
<Berengal> I've tried just about everything now, but I can't get grub to install
<Wannabe> jcedwards9177,  or sudo nvidia-settings
<Berengal> I'm left with a busted mbr :(
<patifa> mysticdarkhack can you check that link ubottu just posted.  I need you to remove the 'splash' and 'quiet' options from the Ubuntu startup and figure out where it's freezing.
<dougsko> goodtimes_: tar, and when you untar, use the -p option
<Nikunj93> ﻿﻿patifa: please reply
<Nikunj93> my headphone is giving very low sound output
<jcedwards9177> doesnt work
<patifa> Nikunj93: I dunno :S
<NeotonicUbuntu3> damn system beep :(
<patifa> Nikunj93: Do you have master really low and speaker output really high or something?
<Nikunj93> damn
<Wannabe> jcedwards9177,  did you install the drive?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'apt-pinning' as in http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html: "Apt-Pinning for Beginners."?
<thingfish> jcedwards9177: are you limited to low resolutions?  nvidia graphics card?
<Wannabe> jcedwards9177,  did you install the driver *?
<goodtimes_> dougsko: tar with what options? how do I select the whole partition?
<jcedwards9177> yes
<Nikunj93> ﻿﻿patifa: my speaker is ok and master is also full but headphone voice is lower than windows
<Berengal> How do I restore a borked mbr?
<Wannabe> jcedwards9177,  are you using the restrickted driver?
<thingfish> jcedwards9177: hardy?
<mysticdarkhack> checking it now
<jcedwards9177> but its really high res
<jcedwards9177> yes its hardy
<Wannabe> jcedwards9177,  did you download and install the driver yourself/?
<jcedwards9177> yes its restricted. never had a prob before
<jcedwards9177> yes i did
<astro76> bullgard4: it can prevent a certain package from being updated, keeping it at a certain version
<NeotonicUbuntu3> bye everyone
<Akuma> hello, I'm trying to compile something, I'm getting the following error: "Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS". Not sure what that means
<Wannabe> jcedwards9177, from nvidia.com?
<randal> some reson my music play wont play music it just sits there?
<jcedwards9177> no
<Berengal> Akuma: X-Fi drivers?
<jcedwards9177> do they have an ubuntu install?
<Akuma> X-Fi?
<Wannabe> jcedwards9177,  i suggest downloading it, and intalling it. gives you more room
<Berengal> Akuma: Never mind then....
<Wannabe> jcedwards9177, the driver supports every distro
<thingfish> jcedwards9177: only thing that worked getting my nvidia card working in hardy was to copy over the xorg.conf from my previous gutsy install.
<Akuma> I'm trying to compile bcm43xx standalone drivers
<randal> rythmetic music box wont play music just sits there it was working 5 min ago
<Akuma> that's the message I get when I do make
<bullgard4> astro76: Thank you very much for your information.  -- A happy Whitsun to you.
<dougsko> goodtimes_: use it like this (dont copy/paste, just use it to understand) -> tar cpf - /mountpoint | (cd /dir-to-cp-to && tar xvpBf -)
<patifa> Akuma: No specifics here, but CFLAGS refer to compiler flags/options.
<Berengal> Akuma: I got the same message as a part the process of me trying compile X-Fi drivers. It has left me with a broken mbr at the moment, and it won't fix iktself
<goodtimes_> dougsko: thx
<Berengal> Don't worry though, it doesn't have anything to do with that spesific message
<Nikunj93> ﻿my headphone is giving very low sound output
<Berengal> I still need someone to help me restore my poor mbr though
<popnbrown> boo
<dougsko> goodtimes_: also, google "copy with tar" or something similar for more examples
<popnbrown> quick question
<popnbrown> how the hell do i gain access into my damn usb
<popnbrown> its FAT32 format
<randal> ythmetic music box wont play music just sits there it was working 5 min ago
<popnbrown> how the hell do i gain access into my damn usb
<popnbrown> an1
<jcedwards9177> there is an action in the terminal to config your setting. i just forgot it
<popnbrown> lol
<popnbrown> nice
<Wannabe> jcedwards9177,  what are you doing witht he driver
<dougsko> popnbrown: check dmesg when you plug it in to see what device it is. then mount it with (assuming its at /dev/sde), 'mount /dev/sde /place/to/mount'
<popnbrown> i had to format my usbdrive
<thingfish> jcedwards9177: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?  Doesn't work in hardy.
<jcedwards9177> sudo dpkg xorg-    xserver
<popnbrown> kk
<popnbrown> ty
<jcedwards9177> or something like that
<thingfish> doesn't work in hardy
<thingfish> skips video configuration
<SeaPhor> Berengal, if all else fails, look on bootdisk.com
<jcedwards9177> how do i make it 1024x1280?
<MacMatt> Hello Hello!
<tasmanian> yeach
<btfielder> direct x problems from wine when trying to run call of duty 4. any suggestions?
<popnbrown> i got an error mess
<popnbrown> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<popnbrown>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<popnbrown>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<popnbrown>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Wannabe> jcedwards9177,  did you isntall the nvidia driver from its site
<FloodBot3> popnbrown: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MacMatt> anyone here know ubuntu server?
<Chipsa964> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Chipsa964> !paste | popnbrown
<ubottu> popnbrown: please see above
<tasmanian> hello
<btfielder> direct x problems from wine when trying to run call of duty 4. any suggestions?
<popnbrown> yeee
<popnbrown> sry
<thingfish> well first of all, it's 1280x1024, and like I said, the only way I got it working was by installing gutsy, installing the ubuntu-provided restricted drivers, then copying the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf to some other location.  Then I installed hardy and copied my saved xorg.conf over my new one.
<Wannabe> btfielder, i've had it working with low fps, but i gotta fix mine
<kitche> MacMatt: what about ubuntu server not much difference really between that and desktop just the kernel and some under the hood stuff really
<floating> popnbrown: maybe mount with mount -t fat32
<dibz> Hello from Jerklib Jerklib[testing]
<Wannabe> thingfish, If you sue the driver from nvidia it's self, it gives you a control panel and it wokrs well, i got a 7600 GT
<popnbrown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11606/plain/
<patifa> popnbrown: Damanged FAT32 partition it sounds like
<popnbrown> there
<popnbrown> rite
<popnbrown> sooo
<pyrak> do i want to enable the backdoor and proposed repos?
<thingfish> Wannabe: didn't try that
<btfielder> is there any package for nvidia cards?
<Chipsa964> thingfish, what was your issue?
<dougsko> popnbrown: did syslog say anything?
<popnbrown> reformat and try again?
<popnbrown> new to linux
<popnbrown> gotta bem more specific
<popnbrown> sry
<thingfish> Chipsa964: resolution limited to 800x600 using the nv driver, 640x480 using the nvidia one.
<Chipsa964> i had that same issue
<pyrak> do i want to enable the backdoor and proposed repos?  i just reinstalled and can't recall whether or not i had them on before...
<Chipsa964> i just resolved it actually
<kitche> thingfish: probably your xorg.conf needs edited for the highr resolutions
<Wannabe> thingfish, nvidia.com, get the driver for you and i can tell you how to isntall it
<thingfish> Wannabe: I know how to install it, thanks.
<patifa> popnbrown: System > Administration > System Log
<dougsko> popnbrown: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-format-usb-pen-drive/
<patifa> popnbrown: Pick the syslog and see if there's some useful errors about the USB drive
<Wannabe> thingfish,  alright, nvidia-settings to open the cp
<patifa> (before you resort to re-formatting)
<thingfish> Wannabe: nvidia-settings is useless at 640x480
<Wannabe> thingfish, lol? with waht driver
<thingfish> nvidia
<Chipsa964> thingfish, do you want me to pastebin my xorg, cuz i had the same exact problem about 10 minutes ago
<SeaPhor> btfielder, i do a lot of gaming but i have never used wine, but this may help,,, http://games.cedega.com/gamesdb/
<thingfish> no, I'm fixed, Chipsa964
<Chipsa964> oh ok good then
<Wannabe> thingfish,  i installed ubuntu, got the driver form the site, installed it, and i got 1280-1024. np.
<Chipsa964> so what was the problem :-p
<btfielder> thx
<Bridger> Does anyone know a solution to this problem?  Any flash files with audio in Firefox seem to be conflicting with other music players that play local music files.  Can anything be done to correct this?
<Chipsa964> bridger, does your rhythmbox not play music?
<Bridger> It plays music perfectly, until I open up YouTube.
<Chipsa964> then what
<pyrak> do i want to enable the backdoor and proposed repos?  i just reinstalled and can't recall whether or not i had them on before...
<Bridger> The same holds true for Amarok, Totem, Songbird, and VLC.
<patifa> pulseaudio I think is causing Chipsa964 problems
<e> i think he means that everything has sound except embeded stuff in firefox
<e> i'm having the same problem
<Chipsa964> patifa, i have that problem too
<Chipsa964> rhythmbox stops playing music
<patifa> err
<patifa> sorry Chipsa964
<patifa> Bridger sounds like pulseaudio issues
<Wannabe> did you guys try switcheing to alsa sound for sound and video in sound settings
<Chipsa964> haha well i have that same problem too
<e> ever since i did my dist upgrade i have had nothing but problems
<e> with i would have stayed with 7.10
<tasmanian> oh yeach
<Bridger> If, for example, I am playing a file in Rhythmbox, and I open up Youtube to play a flash file, the sound on that Youtube video won't work.  And if I open up Youtube first, Rhythmbox will refuse to play anything, and stay on 0:00 for every song.
<Chipsa964> bridger, same exact problem i have :(
<Bridger> And if it's playing music already, and I open up Youtube, it will get screwy, sometimes stopping half way through a song.  And then I don't have sound for either.
<patifa> yeah, Bridger, open up Sound in System > Preferences.  Change everything to ALSA.  You may want to write down what you had before and try it occassionally at the original settings in case they fix more sound issues in the future.
<patifa> err, that's ALSA, not ALSA
<Bridger> patifa >   Hold on.
<popnbrown> can linux use fat32 file types?
<patifa> bah, it's obvious.  I'm totally butchering the acronymn.
<kitche> popnbrown: yes
<popnbrown> hmm....
<patifa> popnbrown: I don't think you can use it for the linux operating system itself, though.
<Bridger> Okay, I've changed everything to ALSA.  Let me test it.
<Chipsa964> patifa, youre having some typing issues :-p
<Wannabe> patifa, do you know how i could play a game (Enemy-territory) and listen to music? i know my ET plays on OSS and my music player plays on ALSA, but i don't get both of them at the same time
<kitche> popnbrown: called vfat
<patifa> yeah :(
<Chipsa964> Bridger, i just tested it, it seems to work fine now
<popnbrown> well
<popnbrown> if the drive is formated into a fat32 system
<popnbrown> can i upload files to the drive
<m0u5e> i'm getting weird errors with my audacity, can anyone help?
<popnbrown> on windows
<Bridger> ***  Woot!  ***
<popnbrown> and then dl them on linux?
<Bridger> I think we've just solved quite a few people's problems.
<kitche> popnbrown: yes
<popnbrown> ok
<Chipsa964> it was getting kind of annoying
<Chipsa964> i wanted to listen to my songs and i couldnt
<Bridger> System > Preferences > Sound   ...  Change everything to ALSA.
<m0u5e> popnbrown: ubuntu can read and write to fat32 partitions
<Bridger> It works!
<Bridger> I can hear "Revolution" by the Beatles, and the "White and Nerdy" music video!
<m0u5e> Bridger: are you referring to my audacity problem? cause everything is already configured to alsa -_- (thats the default for hardy anyways)
<Bridger> Your audacity problem?
<patifa> :)
<m0u5e> i'm actually running into a "error while opening sound device. Please check the output/device settings and the project sample" problem
<Wannabe> patifa, do you know how i could play a game (Enemy-territory) and listen to music? i know my ET plays on OSS and my music player plays on ALSA, but i don't get both of them at the same time
<Bridger> And for my installation of Hardy, that was not the default.  Maybe it varies for different hardware.
<patifa> Wannabe: Sorry, I do not know.
<Wannabe> patifa...dam
<patifa> I'm just a random person from the internet, sorry Wannabe. :(
<popnbrown> ok
<Wannabe> i want to game and have music lol
<popnbrown> wat does
<popnbrown> vfat do?
<tyler> how do i change the name of a drive?
<Wannabe> patifa, np
<dudus> tyler: do you mean a thumb drive?
<popnbrown> tyler: from what ive seen use e2label
<tyler> no just a ntfs mounted drive
<tyler> liek how do i change the name from TV to Television
<patifa> popnbrown: 'vfat' is a FAT-compatible linux file system with long file name support.
<popnbrown> o
<popnbrown> rite
<m0u5e> I also get this error: Expression 'ret' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 1034
<m0u5e> Expression 'AlsaOpen( hostApi, parameters, streamDir, &pcm )' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 1066
<m0u5e> "
<popnbrown> so
<popnbrown> patifa: if i use vfat on my drive
<popnbrown> patifa: would i be able to use it?
<patifa> Likely
<popnbrown> lok
<popnbrown> trying now
<patifa> VFAT is old, very old.
<popnbrown> ok
<popnbrown> sooo
<popnbrown> wats ur suggesstion
<popnbrown> to use the drive on linux and windows
<patifa> How big is the drive?
<popnbrown> 2GB
<popnbrown> i used it as a liveUSB for ubuntu
<popnbrown> now i need to put all the stuff back
<dudus> tyler: you probably just want to change the mount point from /etc/fstab
<kitche> Wannabe: need something that uses alsa instead of OSS there is a way to make ET play sound though ALSA though guides all over on the net for that
<Bridger> Wow, maybe people could help me with another problem:  My abysmal connection speed when using a wireless connection.
<patifa> popnbrown: Trying to remember/figure out if VFAT works on 2 GB drives or if you need FAT32.
<popnbrown> well
<popnbrown> currently
<popnbrown> it says its under FAT32
<popnbrown> i formatted it in windows
<popnbrown> itself
<kitche> patifa: umm vfat can work on 40 gig drives
<Berengal> I have no mouse. How do I open combo boxes with the keyboard?
<ttmontoya> my resolution is too big how do i fix it
<popnbrown> patifa and kitche: does it matter that i formatted the drive in windows?
<Bridger> Berengal  >  Try tabbing over to them  (I think...)
<patifa> kitche: Isn't vfat FAT16 though, I was thinking that was a 2 GiB limit.
<yaris12346789> how can i run wget in background? so that i can close ssh connection and it will still execute ?
<yaris12346789> i am now using proxy to wget files....its working awesome
<Berengal> Bridger: That selects them. The problem is it's editable as well, but I don't want to edit. I want to choose
<popnbrown> FAT16 is 4 isnt it?
<dudus> Bridger: also get bad connection speed, and if I try to use maximum capacity, by sending a very big file, it disconnects and I have to restart NetworkManager, never reported though, I think the new kernel wifi stack is still buggy, or maybe it's due bad drivers for my intel wifi card
<kitche> patifa: umm vfat is fat16 fat32 it's just a generic driver really
<Y-Town> ttmontoya: system/preference/screen resolution
<McRib> Berengal: Just tab to them and press the down arrow.
<Bridger> Wait... what are these combo boxes in?
<Bridger> I would think that McRib's advice would work.
<Berengal> McRib: That switches focus to the combo box below...
<Nikunj93> can numlock be on itslef on boot?
<patifa> kitche: Ahh, ok, generic for all the FAT variants.
<Berengal> Alternatively someone could tell me where swap is mounted so I can tell the installer I want the drive to be the swap drive
<patifa> popnbrown: vfat ought to work in any case, as would specifically 'FAT32'
<popnbrown> ok
<popnbrown> heres the thing
<Nikunj93> ﻿can numlock be on itslef on boot?
<popnbrown> i typed in fdisk -l
<tyler> guys my ntfs drives dont automount when i start ubuntu...do i just need to add them to fstab?
<Berengal> nm, I got it
<astro76> tyler: yes
<kitche> Nikunj93: it can you have to do some "hacking" really if you want it to turn on at boot there is many guides online on how to do it
<Odd-rationale> !numlock | Nikunj93
<ubottu> Nikunj93: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<popnbrown> and  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11607/plain/
<bazhang> dudus, this is 3945?
<patifa> Nikunj93: I think I remember a package named 'numlockx' that forced on the numlock.
<ttmontoya> Y-Town: it only gives me 800x600 and 640x480 is there a way to make it smaller
<patifa> popnbrown: Ok....  Looks like it's referring to Windows 95's FAT32.
<popnbrown> o
<popnbrown> ha
<popnbrown> rite rite
<popnbrown> sooo
<popnbrown> any other suggesstions
<popnbrown> wait
<SeaPhor> popnbrown, how about learn to spell or at least make alias's ,,, wat=what, wats=what is, and type all in a paragraph, not in individual sentences separated by Enter! man you make it hard for a person to follow you much less help you
<patifa> What's wrong then, popnbrown?
<Y-Town> ttmontoya: sounds like maybe yopur not running the proper driver for your video card
<popnbrown> umm
<popnbrown> does it matter if it is 95
<patifa> no
<bazhang> !enter | popnbrown
<ubottu> popnbrown: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kujer> hallo
<Nikunj93> ﻿ubottu: the link which u gave says to install a software
<Nikunj93> is there anything else that i have to do?
<astro76> Nikunj93: the link also tells you the second step
<Nikunj93> its written in gutsy
<astro76> Nikunj93: still applies
<Nikunj93> ok
<popnbrown> pafita: i just ran vfat on the drive
<popnbrown> i still cant mount it
<ttmontoya> Y-Town: how do i get the right one for ati rage 3 its a laptop dell c600 an antique
<Chipsa964> revolution is a good song, Bridger
<MacMatt> UBUNTU SERVER, what hardware do you need?
<popnbrown> patifa: I just ran vfat on the drive but i still cant mount it
<Bridger> Chipsa964 >   Agreed.
<astro76> MacMatt: not much ;)
<Nikunj93> ﻿astro76:  did it thanks
<patifa> Uhhhhhhh, I'm not sure popnbrown.  What's the mount error?
<Chipsa964> did you see across the universe
<Nikunj93> hot to do port forwarding for torrents
<Chipsa964> cuz they did a good job with that song
<nvquang> y have to use commant like this
<Y-Town> ttmontoya: check the repos for ati
<MacMatt> Can UBUNTU Server LAN boot?
<bazhang> Chipsa964, please stay on topic thanks
<Chipsa964> we were talking about our music player problems :(
<Nikunj93> ﻿how to do port forwarding for torrents
<Y-Town> ttmontoya: do you see a icon in your menu that says your using proprietery drivers?
<patifa> Nikunj93: You mean port forwarding on your router?
<ttmontoya> Y-Town: how do i add an ATI repo
<justAsset_> hello everybody
<popnbrown> patifa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11608/plain/
<justAsset_> i want to connect to remote ubuntu desktop. how can i do it without loosing quality if i'm using local network?
<popnbrown> hey
<Nikunj93> ﻿patifa: yes
<justAsset_> hello everybody
<justAsset_> i want to connect to remote ubuntu desktop. how can i do it without loosing quality if i'm using local network?
<Nikunj93> ﻿﻿patifa: also i think there is some setup in the OS too
<astro76> justAsset_: the built in... yes I saw the first time
<bazhang> www.portforward.com Nikunj93
<MacMatt> Can you setup LAN boot system with UBUNTU SERVER?
<astro76> justAsset_: the built in vnc server will work fine, system > prefs > remote desktop to enable it
<ttmontoya> Y- Town I found one that says hardware drivers
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: i went there but it gives guide for XP
<justAsset_> ok
<Jordan_U> MacMatt, Yes, I've never done it though so don's ask me how :)
<bazhang> Nikunj93, it is on your router first
<nvquang> mount //resource folder  /folder in your computer -t smbvfat -o username =your user
<Relegated> oiajsd
<justAsset_> astro76, i've got two problems with it
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: how to do it?
<nvquang> after that press password
<bazhang> Relegated, english please
<Y-Town> ttmontoya: yea... click on it and then see that its enabled with a checkbox... thats what you need
<justAsset_> astro76, quality is not so good, it doesn't lock the screen on the server
<bazhang> Nikunj93, open a browser (firefox eg) then connect via ethernet to router and set it there
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: ??
<patifa> popnbrown: I'm afraid I'm out of helpful tips for you.  I'm really sorry.
<justAsset_> astro76, know how to overcome these problems?
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: how to set i am not getting u
<Relegated> Sorry
<popnbrown> patifa: haha...its ok, ill keep researching and see whatit is
<Relegated> I just upgraded to Hardy and when I run compiz my drop down menus do not work
<Y-Town> anyone know if theres an update yet to prevent adobe flash from crashing firefox?
<popnbrown> patifa: thank you though
<Relegated> Anyone have this issue or know of a fix
<justAsset_> astro76, i need vnc to lock the screen cuz i dont want someone to see what i'm doing remotely
<bazhang> Nikunj93, check the router settings; you need to actually try first
<Nikunj93> i have checked it what settings to make?
<patifa> popnbrown: for giggles, have you tried just going to /dev/sdb1 to see if anything's there?
<bazhang> Nikunj93, you in router settings now?
<yaris12346789> btw how do i make wget skip all existing files
<astro76> justAsset_: you could either use a standard vnc server, or to overcome your quality issues you might try XDMCP
<Jordan_U> yaris12346789, wget -c
<ttmontoya> Y- Town: I says that no proprietary drivers are being used on this sys
<Nikunj93> yes
<yaris12346789> ty Jordan_U
<mintsoup> has anybody noticed that the current banner on ubuntu.com is incredibly lame?  "now with easy uninstall?" wth is that supposed to even mean?
<justAsset_> astro76, XDMPC?
<bazhang> mintsoup, wubi
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: yes im in my router settings
<patifa> yaris12346789: -nc is 'no clobber'  Don't write to files that exist.  '-c' appends existing files to continue a partial download
<justAsset_> astro76, ok
<qijie> ok
<Jordan_U> yaris12346789, np, that will also continue downloads if needed BTW
<mintsoup> oh
<yaris12346789> oh
<yaris12346789> okay
<ttmontoya> Y- Town: how do I set up the repo
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: u dere?
<bazhang> Nikunj93, sorry cant understand you
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: i  am in my router settings
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: what settings to make over there?
<bazhang> Nikunj93, set a port then
<Pie-rate> ﻿﻿I have g15daemon installed via the ubuntu 8.04 repositories but the extra keys don't work (g1, g2, g3, etc.) nothing's happening when i press them in xev. i tried restarting the daemon and made sure uinput was loaded, no dice. any suggestions?
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: the thing is how to do that i dont know
<bazhang> Nikunj93, you read the info on the link I gave you carefully?
<Rat409> Nikunj93: try enabling upnp ?
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: that link is for windows only
<Nikunj93> i have enabled upnp
<justAsset_> astro76, what does this error mean? No matching security types
<gina> hello guys, can someone help me :(
<ghindo> gina what is the problem?
<astro76> Nikunj93: the point of portforward.com is it has guides for routers, not windows http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
<yaris12346789> if i have a list of proxy, is it possible for wget to switch them every interval ?
<Rat409> Nikunj93: check ufw,firesatrter or whatever is used in ubuntu?
<Pigeon`> Hey, i've just upgraded to Gusty, but i can't have any video to work on Totem Player, yeah i have the sound but no image... any idea? i've try the codecs etc..
<gina> i try to change the resolution of my desktop and i dont know what the heck i did that now i cant see my wireless connections
<Nikunj93> ﻿Rat409: firesatrter?
<kindofabuzz> Pigeon`: VLC player
<Pigeon`> yeah Vlc work
<kindofabuzz> well, there ya go
<Pigeon`> well...
<ghindo> gina: What did you do to change the resolution?
<Pigeon`> i want totem :P
<chris65536> I was configuring my firewall to not allow all outbound connections by default.  I had to bring down my network interface and then back up again.  And my firewall reported blocking NTP connections to some IP address owned by Canonical.  Does anybody know why bringing my network interface up would cause an outbound connection to Canonical?
<ghindo> gina:  Have you tried restarting X?
<kindofabuzz> why?
<kindofabuzz> totem may not be able tyo play it
<kindofabuzz> to*
<Pigeon`> Because when i listen to HD VLC is gay...
<Rat409> Nikunj93: whatever firewall app or script if you use one
<kindofabuzz> vlc is all you need =)
<gina> yes i restart already a lot of times
<Nikunj93> http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Huawei/Smartax-MT-841/Smartax-MT-841index.htm here deluge is not present
<kindofabuzz> well when you listen to HD use totem
<popnbrown> patifa: thats strange, it says its not a directory
<astro76> Nikunj93: don't worrry about firestarter there is no firewalling by default in Ubuntu
<popnbrown> but
<popnbrown> when i take it out and run the fdisk -l
<popnbrown> command it does not show sdb1
<Pigeon`> well Totem worked fine on Festy and not VLC
<popnbrown> i put it back in and its there
<FloodBot3> popnbrown: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> http://www.portforward.com/english/applications/port_forwarding/BitTorrent/BitTorrentindex.htm Nikunj93 if you read the link you would see it is not windows only; read this one for more info
<Rat409> Nikunj93: if not check your bittorrent client settings
<gina> before i was able to see all the routers.. with right click.. now  i just see enable networking option
<gina> not the wireless option
<Pigeon`> well Totem don't work now kindofabuzz :P
<chris65536> maybe it has to do with the automatic updates, I'm thniking.
<Nikunj93> now?
<bazhang> popnbrown, dont use enter key as punctuation
<zero88> Please can anyone explain to me what they mean when they say "The latest Ubuntu release brings the best of open source together on a platform that is here to stay with 3 years of free updates" ??????!!!!!!
<RancidKraut> I started installing the MythTV package with Adept but then stopped midway.  Now when I try to install on the command line, I get the following error: "dpkg: error while cleaning up: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1" and "Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.0.51a-3ubuntu5_i386.deb"
<bazhang> !lts | zero88
<ubottu> zero88: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<zero88> here http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/
<tyler> /dev/sda1       /media/Music ntfs-3g  defaults  0   0
<tyler> /dev/sdb1       /media/Television ntfs-3g  defaults  0   0
<tyler> /dev/sdd1       /media/720p ntfs-3g  defaults  0   0
<tyler> /dev/sde1       /media/1080p ntfs-3g  defaults  0   0
<tyler> /dev/sdf1      /media/Applications ntfs-3g  defaults  0   0
<chris65536> Oh yeah, that's what it must be.
<tyler> /dev/sdg1      /media/Random ntfs-3g  defaults  0   0
<FloodBot3> tyler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SeaPhor> Nikunj93, listen to bazhang , its config for a router that doesn't care what you use (win,linux,mac,dos) it only understands protocols by ios
<bazhang> !paste | tyler
<chris65536> O.k. I just answered my own question.
<ubottu> tyler: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<St-Lemur> I'm running Gnome under Gutsy with esd my default sound driver. Some media codec or other keeps making my sound conk out. Restarting X with ctrl-alt-backspace fixes it, but is there a way to restart sound without restarting X?
<Nikunj93> http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Huawei/Smartax-MT-841/Smartax-MT-841index.htm                  here i have to select a client and i use DELUGE which isnt present here
<zero88> bazhang yes but do they plain on charging for it one day?
<Pigeon`> I don't know how to say that kindofabuzz but with VLC, in HD the image like refresh each second... so its not really funny to listen, Totem worked fine on Festy, but now with Gusty, i don't have any image on Totem, even with normal video
<tyler> if i put that in fstab will that auto change the name of the drive to what i put there and will this make these drives automount when i start the pc?
<bazhang> zero88, no and offtopic here
<RudyValencia> Hi, is there a way to setup UnrealIRCd and Anope services to start when my server starts up?
<gina> before i was able to see all the routers.. with right click.. now  i just see enable networking option
<gina>  not the wireless optio
<zero88> bazhang Ok thank's.And yes it is.
<tyler> ^^^^^^
<gina> i use to see all my routers with just a right click now i just see an option of "enable networking"..
<gina> where did the wireless option go?
<gina> i dont know what the heck i did
<gina> please hlep
<gina> help
<bazhang> gina how many routers do you have
<popnbrown> #evolution
<Y-Town> anyone know if adobe has corrected the problem of crashing firefox yet?
<popnbrown> umm
<popnbrown> how do i switch out
<RancidKraut> I started installing the MythTV package with Adept but then stopped midway.  Now when I try to install on the command line, I get the following error: "dpkg: error while cleaning up: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1" and "Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.0.51a-3ubuntu5_i386.deb"
<tyler> can someone help me with fstab
<gina> i only have one what i mean with routers is that i was able to see a lot of routers.. even does that are not mine
<RoAkSoAx> !ask | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gina>  but i only have on
<ghindo> gina:  Are you sure that wireless is turned on?
<tyler> I did but nobody answered me
<bazhang> RancidKraut, the error stopped it? try again
<St-Lemur> Also, why do I have all these copies of gksu running for 40+ hours? Can I kill them safely?
<gina> of course is on
<gina> what you mean with on?
<ttmontoya> how do I set up the an ati repo
<gina> im using a macbook pro.. there is no option to turn on the wireless
<gina> is always on
<McRib> tyler: Yes.  Your fstab controls how and where devices are mounted when you start your computer.
<bazhang> ubuntu on there gina?
<gina> yes
<bazhang> what chipset of your card gina
<gina> i mean... i pretty sure i move something.. there was this option
<gina> and when i try to  change resolution and other stuff
<gina> it just disapears my wireless option
<gina> i dont know.. my brother install everything to me
<gina> the wireless was working perfectly
<gina> but i did something wrong
<gina> i dont know how to recover my wireless option
<bazhang> gina then put him online-->we need a lot more info
<gina> he does not live with me
<gina> thats why
<gina> im here
<bazhang> gina then there is no way to help if you do not a)answer with clear info b)stop using the enter key so much c)answer the questions that are asked of you
<popnbrown> I tried opening up evolution mail
<popnbrown> but its not even opening up
<gina> i give you all the info.. listen... i use to go to my wireless with right click on the 2 lil black monitors on the right top!... now when i try right click there is only 1 option.. it is "enable networking" there is more option for wireless.. and this happens after i did a lot of stupid moves on my laptop
<gina> what more info do you need? omg
<bazhang> !attitude | gina
<ubottu> gina: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Rat409> gina: try lspci | grep Network
<St-Lemur> How do I tell what's using the soundcard?
<jim_beam> what packages allow a remote connectio to another computer
<Rat409> St-Lemur: ps aux or top
<scotiobade2> Is anyone skilled with ipod touch syncing on linux cause i need help.
<chris65536> What kind of connection, jim_beam?
<RancidKraut> What is the purpose of this file "/var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.0.51a-3ubuntu5_i386.deb" ?
<jim_beam> ui would like to connect to a win2k server
<gina> rat.. do you mean to type it on the terminal?
<gina> ok
<gina> please hold down a sec
<yaris12346789> what is cluster cron job ? is it different from the regular cron job ?
<tritium> RancidKraut: when it was downloaded, it was stored there before unpacking
<chris65536> Do you just need to transfer file from the Win2K server?
<RancidKraut> tritium: Can I delete it?
<gina> rat.. i type it and the problem persist
<tritium> RancidKraut: yes
<RancidKraut> tritium: Thanks
<tritium> RancidKraut: you can do it manually, or sudo apt-get clean
<St-Lemur> Rat409: I'm not seeing anything in the list that looks like it would be using the sound card, though. I don't have sound but it was working until I played a video file in gxine.
<RancidKraut> Aha, great. :)
<Rat409> gina did it show what the wireless is?
<gina> huh
<gina> 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5418 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Drakoi> How do I access my firewall settings?
<gina> this?
<bazhang> Drakoi, firestarter ufw or iptables
<St-Lemur> Killing and restarting esd didn't help.
<Rat409> gina: yes
<HermanChess> my DVD drive is not mounting the media, why could this be ?? it mounted perfectly yesterday
<gina> ok
<Drakoi> Bazhang: Thanks
<gina> now what :)
<gina> :)
<Rat409> 1 sec
<gina> ok hun
<Ronald> so, we get pulseaudio. Very novel idea, but for now it makes sure flash doesn't give audio, so its a pain in the arse... how do people solve this ?
<ttmontoya> jj
<bazhang> libflashsupport install ronald may help
<scotiobade2> Does anyone know how to get linux to work with an ipod touch?
<bazhang> Ronald, and it is adobe bug not ubuntu problem
<yaris12346789> kill wget && export http_proxy="72.55.160.183:80" && wget -c -i load.txt
<chris65536> Good luck with that scotiobade2.  I don't.
<bazhang> scotiobade2, what have you tried
<scotiobade2> ive already followed the wiki article
<Rat409> gina: its probly ath0 as the interface name but if all you have running is wireless you can sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart for the network daemon or restart your gnome-panel net-monitor applet. not quite sure what you're trying to do
<scotiobade2> so far i have been able to take music off of the ipod touch and copy it to the computer
<scotiobade2> but my problem is that i can't put anything on it.
<patifa> rat409: Looks like Atheros needs a restricted driver to work.
<Ronald> bazhang: i consider it an ubuntu problem. An End user doesn't care who makes the bug, pulse or adobe. he just wants ti to work
<St-Lemur> Hm...audio1 seems not to be appearing in my /dev anymore
<bazhang> Ronald, what ever you consider it; it is an adobe bug
<Rat409> patifa: it was running earlier i thought,some use madwifi also
<King_anarky> ^chan #redball
<ttmontoya> how do I configure a wireless connection
<patifa> rat409: Yeah, an ubuntuforums.org thread on it is referring to mad wifi too
<gina> rat.. i just want my wireless net back :(
<gina> so i type sudo /etc/init.d/networking
<gina> ?
<trollboy_> Howdy, I just did a format and re-install of ubuntu, I disconnected my fileserver drives for safety and wiped my system disk.  I just re-attached my drives physically and vol_id can't read the disks
<trollboy_> error opening volume
<bazhang> !enter | gina
<ubottu> gina: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<trollboy_> any way around this?
<Rat409> gina you can try it
<patifa> gina: The word restart after it
<gina> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<RancidKraut> Every time I try to install a package now, apt-get keeps trying to get the mysql-server-5.0 package even though I didn't specify it.  It's a dependency from a botched package install a while ago.
<gina> this is correct?
<gina> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<HermanChess> my DVD drive is not mounting the media, why could this be ?? it mounted perfectly yesterday
<Rat409> gina yes
<trollboy_> any thoughts on my problem?
<bazhang> RancidKraut, go into synaptic and check for broken packages then try to repair them
<Rat409> RancidKraut: try apt-get autoremove
<bazhang> he left
<Pigeon`> damn why the hell only VLC work and every other video player just don't work...
<bazhang> !language | Pigeon`
<ubottu> Pigeon`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gina> after this
<gina> i restart my laptop?
<chris65536> trollboy, were those external drives?
<trollboy_> Pigeon`, as a rule vlc works, others ymmv
<trollboy_> chris65536, internal ATA100's
<Rat409> gina: no need
<Pigeon`> oh "d*mn" is not a good word in english, right.. sorry lol
<ubuntugoon14> is anyone willing to msg me and help me with this fstab file for a few min
<ttmontoya> I already setup my wireless usb adapter and its been detected by the sys but I cant get it connected
<chris65536> Did you set them up in fstab, trollboy?
<trollboy_> chris that's what I need the uuid's for
<Pigeon`> yeah well VLC works but not the way i want...
<chris65536> I think you can use "blkid".
<dudus> Pigeon`: its probably a codec issue..... install gstreammer-good, bad and ugly or maybe ubuntu-restricted-extras to a package with all codecs you'll ever need, probably
<Akuma> Hello, I'm trying to get my wireless working through ndiswrapper, but I don't get any wireless interface shown after I've modprob'd ndiswrapper...
<Akuma> ndiswrapper -l does show that the device has been detected
<Pigeon`> yeah dudus i must of install all possible codecs of ubuntu today :P
<chris65536> "sudo blkid" because it requires root
<Rat409> Akuma: what chipset? interface names vary by card/chips
<trollboy_> chris65536, what's blkid?
<ubuntugoon14> whats the boot flag mean in gparted when im looking at a ntfs partition?
<Akuma> it's a bcm43xx
<chris65536> It gives the UIDs for you block devices
<trollboy_> chris I don't see my drives
<Rat409> Akuma: wlan0
<Akuma> I've been looking all over ubuntuforums, and followed the instructions
<chris65536> Run it with root or sudo
<Akuma> I don't have any wlan0
<trollboy_> I only see my sata drive on that
<dudus> Pigeon`: ubuntu-restricted-extras install java wich is useless, but also it makes sure you have all codecs
<trollboy_> none of the hd partitions
<Akuma> I just have lo0 and eth0
<ghindo> Could anyone tell me where Firefox bookmarks and settings are stored?
<trollboy_> lemme check cables and reboot
<trollboy_> brb
<Akuma> *lo
<Rat409> Akuma: tru iwlist scanning if the driver's loaded
<Akuma> didn't work
<Pigeon`> yeah dudus
<hotmonkeyluv> how do I change volume levels via the cli?
<chris65536> O.k., I'm wondering if there more to it.
<Akuma> "Interface doesn't support scanning" for every interface
<Akuma> iwconfig says
<Akuma> "no wireless extensions"
<Akuma> for every interface
<Rat409> Akuma: when you intalled ndiswrapper after inserting windows .inf should have ndiswrapper -m
<trollboy_> ok bios saw the drives on boot
<dudus> ghindo: ~/.mozilla/
<fon_rithirong> hi, i just updated to ubuntu 8.04 from the 7.10 and my login screen is way bigger than the original screen. how can i fix this?
<ubuntugoon14> can someone please help me with this fstab file...and what text i need to add to it so it will automount this ntfs drive on boot....
<Rat409> Akuma: it creates an alias in /etc/networking/interfaces iirc
<Akuma> ok, so after I run ndiswrapper -m
<ghindo> dudus:  So if I back up /home, I will be able to save my bookmarks and settings?
<Akuma> should I do modprobe ndiswrapper?
<chris65536> And it still won't show up? What about "fdisk -l"
<dudus> ghindo: yeah
<McRib> Does anyone know if the U.S. repositories are working again at full speed?
<Rat409> Akuma: it worked for me
<ghindo> dudus:  Thanks
<Akuma> Ok, just did ndiswrapper -m
<Akuma> then modprobe ndiswrapper
<Akuma> then I typed iwconfig
<Akuma> and I have the same result as before
<Akuma> "no wireless extensions"
<trollboy_> wtf
<trollboy_> this is insane
<trollboy_> ok it is seeing the drives
<trollboy_> but they're wrong
<Akuma> when I do lsmod ndiswrapper is present
<bazhang> trollboy_, please, easy on the enter key
<trollboy_> showing /dev/hdc1 as /dev/sda
<trollboy_> sorry bazhang didn't mean to offend
<chris65536> that's o.k. trollboy.
<trollboy_> fair enough
<trollboy_> I'll reset up my fstab now I guess
<ubuntugoon14> am i muted or something ...why doesnt anyone wanna help me
<jmazaredo> is there a way to make automatic change of gateway on failure?
<bazhang> trollboy_, that is the new naming convention
<chris65536> sometimes they show as /sd* instead of /hd*
<chris65536> If you have an older PC, like a 486, they might still say /hd*
<Rat409> yes in /etc/network/interface i have this  iface waln0 inet dhcp in my case
<ubuntugoon14> ping
<ubuntugoon14> pong
<ubuntugoon14> can anyone hear me
<StevenX> Is there a channel I can go to to help me out with commands in linux? Or can I ask here? It is not only Unix related.
<bluefox83> is packages.ubuntu.com down or something?
<ubuntugoon14> do i exist?
<bluefox83> it's not loading for me >.>
<legend2440> ubuntugoon14: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<ubuntugoon14> I DO EXIEST!!! woot
<bazhang> StevenX, what commands
<bluefox83> nevermind
<legend2440> ubuntugoon14: do any of us REALLY exist?
<fragged> Hey guys, I'm installing xubuntu 7.10 on a virtual PC for an assignment and its 'retrieving libconsole' with little CD/hard disk utilization, is it downloading this stuff off the net and if so how big will the download be?
<bazhang> haha
<ubuntugoon14> lol
<StevenX> bazhang, I want to tell linux to list all the files in a directory and in subdirectories, and to make a file of the output of that command.
<fragged> like the downloading bit is not part of the assignment, I'm just on a really slow connection :(
<Rat409> Akuma: try sudo modprobe -ma
<clusty> in which file can I find the messages generated when i try to hibernate PC?
<bazhang> fragged, how slow
<ttmontoya> I install my wireless usb adapter driver and its been detected netwg11t : driver installed	device (1385:4251) present how do i set up the connection
<RyanPrior> StevenX: find [thedirectory] > [the file]
<ihasn> anyone know why in 8.04 that a headphone jack would play sound for a split second when its first plugged in...then cut out and not play sound anymore?
<fragged> 64kbit atm,
<chris65536> ls -R > fileWithListOfFiles
<Akuma> Rat409: invalid option -- m
<Rat409> clusty: try dmesg or /var/log/kernel.log /var/log/mesages etc.
<Jordan_U> With fglrx I can't suspend, without it I can't get 3D acceleration. Any suggestions on how to get both?
<RyanPrior> chris65536: Yeah, ls -R would work as well.
<StevenX> RyanPrior, Thank you.
<Rat409> Akuma: -ma
<StevenX> chris65536, thank you.
<clusty> Rat409: and for previous ones .0?
<StevenX> are there any classes that you guys can recommend so that i can learn about unix's shell?
<StevenX> such as the command i just asked about.
<clusty> since i cant see the message itself as my pc freezes
<bazhang> StevenX, hang out in #bash :)
<Rat409> clusty: kernel logs and syslogs probly
<RyanPrior> StevenX: I suggest reading RUTE.
<Ronald> Jordan_U: Radion HD project may help you, depending on the age of your card.
<Akuma> Rat409: I type 'sudo modprobe -ma' I get "modprobe: invalid option -- m"
<fragged> StevenX, there are some really nice tutorials out there, check out tldp.org and such, there are also the CBT Bash video tutorials (found everwhere online)
<StevenX> thanks all.
<trollboy_> rebooting now
<trollboy_> lets see if this works shall we?
<Rat409> Akuma: try sudo modprobe -l see if its setup
<StevenX> what about in terms of a class that I can take? (I learn better that way). Like some kind of certification or something?>
<bluefox83> has anyone managed to get gnome-voice-control working? i can't seem to get it installed and working properly
<StevenX> I find that things in linux are extremely easy if you know what commands to use. The problem, of course, is the commands to use. lol.
<RancidKraut> Is there a way to search for and fix broken packages in Adept?  If not, can I do it on the command line with apt-get?
<Akuma> Rat409: I just got a bunch of lines, what am I looking for?
<Rat409> Akuma: or iwconfig wlan0 if its loaded
<Rat409> Akuma: just to see if its using windows driver
<fragged> StevenX, then I'd recommend the CBT Linux BASH video tutorial, its like a class except you cant talk back, the teacher even treats you like an idiot
<neil_d> I have just plugged in a netcomm am5066 rave III usb pstn modem.  I need to get it to work can anyone help ?
<Rat409> i used bcmwl5.inf works fine led's and all
<chris65536> I learned a little bit about Unix in college working towards a CS degree, but most I learned was be searching the web.
<StevenX> fragged, lol! thanks man. that made me laugh. i'll check it out.
<Akuma> Rat409: modprobe -l just showed me all the paths to the used modules
<Akuma> Rat409: iwconfig wlan0 says "wlan0 no such device"
<diver> hey guys
<Rat409> Akuma: duh on me sorry meant ndiswrapper -l early here almost 2am sorry
<Akuma> Oh
<diver> holy crap 1266 users!
<chris65536> There are so many resources on the web for learning Linux it's unbelievable.
<Akuma> np, I appreciate the help!
<diver> hey can anyone help me on making a partion for vista? Im on ubuntu 8.04
<diver> *i need to know how to do it from ubuntu
<Rat409> Akuma: there is a bug tho,forgot that i found a forum script for a workaround
<Akuma> Rat409: ndiswrapper -l : bcmwl5 : driver installed\n device(14E4:4311) present (alternative driver bcm43xx)
<bazhang> diver you can use gparted
<diver> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/?
<Rat409> Akuma: lemme find the page,it has instructions
<bazhang> diver, in ubuntu
<Akuma> Rat409: thanks
<McRib> diver: You do realize that the Vista installation will offer you that opportunity, right?  Besides, after installing Vista, you're going to reconfigure your boot loader to see Ubuntu anyway.
<diver> ive been using it for about 15 days..
<diver> Mcrib(i love those tasty things): when i try to install it, it says it needs to be ?ntaf?
<diver> i forget what format it says
<tyler> dev/sda1       /media/Music ntfs-3g  defaults  0   0   is this the right text to add to fstab to make my ntfs automount on startup?
<chris65536> It's unbelievable to me how much work has been put into providing Linux stuff for free that is available on the Internet.
<bazhang> diver ntfs
<diver> But its so nice chris :D
<darkcrab> do any of you guys know how to install a tar.bz2 file?
<fragged> so apparently my xubuntu 7.10 install in a virtual PC has locked up or something on 'installing the base system - 6% retrieving libconsole'
<darkcrab> or can you point me to a link online or on the forums?
<Gokee2> Whats up with .ssh/known_hosts in ubuntu hardy?  I don`t see any ip`s...  Just a bunch of unreadable stuff
<McRib> diver: Ah..  So when you installed Ubuntu, you used the whole drive?
<diver> Dark i will pm
<fragged> Gokee2, there the handshake keys
<haelen> Hi. Found a couple of recent problems: Files take about 30 secs
<haelen> to open or save.
<Ronald> Gokee2: HashKnownHosts is enabled by default
<diver> Mcrib yea :/
<Gokee2> Ronald, *Great*  Why?
<tyler> bazhang diver ntfs?
<Rat409> Akuma: i did this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/197558/comments/14
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197558 in linux "ssb module breaks BCM4328 with ndiswrapper (regression from 2.6.24-10)" [Medium,Fix released]
<Ronald> Gokee2: "security"
<diver> tyler: ?/
<tyler> dev/sda1       /media/Music ntfs-3g  defaults  0   0   is this the right text to add to fstab to make my ntfs automount on startup?
<Ronald> Gokee2: throw HashKnownHosts no in .ssh/config or systemwide ssh_config
<diver> tyler: or he was telling me something
<Gokee2> Ronald, Any way to undo this?  Any if I can`t read them how can I remove the one I want?
<diver> oh**
<Rat409>  Akuma sorry i get braindead bout this time,should have remebered
<McRib> diver: Then yeah... you're going to need to use GParted and most likely reinstall Vista.
<Gokee2> Ronald, ok thanks
<Akuma> Rat409: Thanks a lot man, I'll try that out and get back to you
<diver> mc:Ok, can i keep my ubuntu the same without having to *mess with it
<legend2440> darkcrab: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Gokee2> Ronald, O how do I make the already hashed hosts readable?
<Ronald> Gokee2: never investigated about a conversion. removing lines you dislike, and then re-accepting them when you ssh into the host will fix
<chris65536> Tyler, did it work?
<mojoe430> can anyone help me with kismet?
<Gokee2> Ronald, Ya I don`t know what host is what though...  I guess I could just get rid of the whole thing
<mojoe430> do you guys have themes on your ubuntu installs?
<bluefox83> i need help getting voice recognition software "Gnome-Voice-Control" with sphinx to work...it's not launching correctly as an applet and i have no idea how to launch it otherwise
<diver> Hey guys i have another question
<bazhang> mojoe430, is that your real question?
<diver> Whats the best IMclient to use for webcam (yahoo specifically)
<Rat409> diver: for an app GyachI
<mojoe430> idk.. i have seen some sweet pics of ubuntu installs jw what you guys use
<bluefox83> it's the only one that has webcam support for yahoo
<bazhang> mojoe430, you need some links?
<mojoe430> if you have some sure..thanks
<bazhang> !themes | mojoe430  here are some links
<ubottu> mojoe430  here are some links: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<june__> 강분도 / Repo 추가하고 설치 제대로 됐어요
<diver> Rat:I am a pretty big noob with ubuntu and the wiki.ubuntu install didnt help me on compiling sources
<diver> any tips?
<bazhang> june__, english please
<darkcrab> compiling is really easy diver
<diver> not for i :(
<Rat409> diver: one sec
<june__> I'm so sorry
<bluefox83> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_VoiceControlApplet"   <---anyone know how to fix that?
<diver> ok thanks :D
<Akuma> Rat409: Dude, you are the shit! You made it work Thanks a lot!!
<darkcrab> you need to read the documentation that came with your software package and install all the pre-requisates that the package requires before you do a ./configure
<darkcrab> if you dont, it will fail
<diver> i typed that in and it gave me some message
<bazhang> !ko | june__
<ubottu> june__: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<diver> one sec
<darkcrab> plus, you need to have all the compiling tools installed
<mojoe430> hey bazhang do you use kismet?
<bazhang> mojoe430, waht is it
<mojoe430> kismet?
<neil_d> I have just plugged in a netcomm am5066 rave III usb pstn modem.  I need to get it to work can anyone help ?
<Peddy> can someone please help me? title bar etc for windows have disappeared.
<diver> WTF. i opened notpad and then it asked to force quit. Then it took away both my little start bar thingys
<bazhang> mojoe430, aye what is kismet
<WanderingKnight> Peddy: Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Rat409> diver http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=158490 some debs for the extra plugins i installed alien used rpms to debs via alien
<june__> ubottu / Ok, thanks~!
<ubottu> Factoid ok, thanks~! not found
<WanderingKnight> if Ubuntu: open up a console and type: metacity --replace &
<tyler> im trying to save my fstab after editing it and its telling me i dont have permission necessary to save it...what do i do?
<WanderingKnight> if Kubuntu: open up a console and type: kwin &
<diver> rat:i didnt understand anything after some.
<Myrtti> !bot | june__
<ubottu> june__: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<diver> but my bars are gone is there a shortcut to console?
<Rat409> tyler edit via sudo gedit
<bazhang> !info kismet
<diver> like a default?
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2007-10-R1-2build1 (hardy), package size 946 kB, installed size 2480 kB
<diver> lol kismet
<rafaqat> test
<diver> someone trying to get a wep?
<bazhang> he left diver
<diver> o
<diver> :/
<Rat409> diver: alien converts rpms to .debs sudo apt-get install alien; alien --help
<chris65536> Don't use wep.
<coolAbis> komputerx.blogspot.com having funnnnnnnnnnn chit chat
<diver> but i just said both my start bars just lost
<Rat409> diver: its that or compile sources
<diver> they like disapperered
<diver> so i cant open console or anyhting
<ArthurArchnix> What should the permissions on /tmp be on hardy?
<tyler> rat409: how do i open fstab with terminal?
<WanderingKnight> tyler: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<legend2440> ArthurArchnix: /tmp is root
<DanaG> Odd.... once totem finishes playing a media file...... PulseAudio begins eating CPU like crazy.
<ArthurArchnix> Can someone on hardy do in a terminal: cd / && ls -l | grep tmp
<Gestapospank> whats the kernel boot command to create a log file of the install on ubuntu?
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: how about ls -ld /tmp  ;)
<ArthurArchnix> legend2440: That's owner. Ok. What about permissions?
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: it needs the setuid bit set, chmod u+s
<WanderingKnight> drwxrwxrwt 11 root root
<Rat409> the files under /tmp vary somewhat
<HermanChess> my DVD drive is not mounting the media, why could this be ?? it mounted perfectly yesterday
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: or chmod 1777 /tmp
<legend2440> ArthurArchnix: /tmp is drwxrwxrwt
<tyler> wanderingknight: nothing happens when i type in that command in terminal
<ArthurArchnix> I had trouble logging in after installing another os which shares the tmp partition, so I had to chmod 777 the partition to log into gnome. Ok, thanks astro76 ... that one, I've never seen that in chmod commands before
<Rat409> Gestapospank: should be default
<RyanPrior> HermanChess: what changed?
<ArthurArchnix> legend2440: Cheers, thanks much
<chris65536> what
<Rat409> tyler: nano mcedit vi vim etc.
<lmosher> What's the easiest way to remove all files in a particular folder ever 10 minutes or so?
<diver> rat: i extracted gyachi-1.1.26-1.fc8.i386.rpm now what?
<GoogleSucks> or even emacs or Jed(If you like them)
<chris65536> Or you can use ed
<RyanPrior> Gedit?
<ArthurArchnix> Ok... all fixed up. thanks legend2440 , astro76
<diver> Rat: it made a usr file if you didnt know
<astro76> !cron | lmosher
<ubottu> lmosher: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<GoogleSucks>  usable
<chris65536> Use emacs.
<lmosher> Astro, Ok, does it chew up any resources to set up a cron job? Or is it not something to be concerned about?
<diver> Rat:do you have aim or something?
<RyanPrior> lmosher: Very very little resources.
<Rat409> diver: if alien is installed sudo alien -d name.rpm if not cd'd into same folder use full path to .rpm
<astro76> lmosher: not really, you already have cron running ;)
<lmosher> hah good point
<lmosher> ok, I'll try that method. Thanks! :)
<chris65536> I've heard of joe but never tried it.
<Rat409> diver then gdebi bla.deb
<diver> rat: i told you that my start bar thingies just like hide from me is there a default short cut to the console?
<HermanChess> RyanPrior: Nothing I think
<Rat409> sudo gdebi bla.deb
<an0nymous_> hello
<Gestapospank> well at the boot command I am looking to do sometype of log=/fd0/bootlog.txt
<RyanPrior> HermanChess: Hardware doesn't usually spontaneously stop working, unless it breaks.
<Rat409> diver: ctrl+alt+f2
<HermanChess> RyanPrior: Oh well I remember I edited the partition table or something to change the label in my windows partition and my disc drive ... I guess that can be it
<Gestapospank> but I can't seem to find any type of kernel command to allow me to write the log. This is on ubuntu install, I can't get the thing loaded
<chris65536> Supposedly vi is the best if you are proficient enough with it.
<Rat409> Gestapospank: try looking here as super-user   /var/log/installer/
<snowolf> chris65536: be careful, proably you will be soon hunted by Gnu adepts with large hammers for saying that
<Myrtti> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Gestapospank> This is on install, there are no partitions and the the install is locking up
<chris65536> Thanks for the warning snowolf.  I should have known better.
<Myrtti> snowolf, chris65536: as an emacs fangirl I'll just settle to tickle you with an ostrich feather
<Myrtti> anyway, offtopic
<Rat409> Gestapospank: try dmesg
<Gestapospank> I'm hoping to create an install log to a text file so I can send it to a guy at work to tell me why I've spent a week trying to get ubuntu to install
<spanther> Myrtti,  meanie xD
<Gestapospank> like dmesg=/dev/fd0/bootlog.txt ?
<Myrtti> Gestapospank: like dmesg > /media/floppy/bootlog.txt
<Gestapospank> ahh Thank you
<chris65536> Thanks for not slapping me with a trout.
<aldrick> hello! how can i find out what my current window manager is?
<mevsthevoices> Yes
<tyler> I type in sudo gedit /ect/fstab and a blank text document opens vs all the code i saw earlier
<babolat> what Ubuntu are you on, aldrick ?
<mevsthevoices> If you haven't changed it, then its gnome or metacity
<jaffarkelshac> anyone able to use usb in virtualbox?, i enabled it but the device does not show up,
<legend2440> tyler: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<aldrick> xubuntu
<mevsthevoices> **metacity
<Myrtti> tyler: a) don't use sudo with gedit b) /etc, not /ect
<bazhang> xfce
<Rat409> no copy/paste from live-cd output of dmesg after installer hangs or look in /var/log also
<neil_d> I have just plugged in a netcomm am5066 rave III usb pstn modem.  I need to get it to work can anyone help ?  I can't seem to get anything from it!
<babolat> !who | aldrick
<ubottu> aldrick: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<babolat> aldrick, you have XFACE
<aldrick> i get this though when i try to manage windows These settings cannot work with your current window manager (unknown)
<aldrick> oo ok sorry
<babolat> !wireless | neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<neil_d> babolat: it isn't wireless its USB
<babolat> oh sorry neil_d
<Rat409> neil_d: try wvdial
<tyler> Myrtti: a blank document still opens when i type in the command u said...does it have to do with not being logged in as root or something...and if it does how do i do that
<ttmontoya> I install my wireless usb adapter driver and its been detected netwg11t : driver installed	device (1385:4251) present how do i set up the connection
<Myrtti> tyler: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab?
<legend2440> tyler: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab cut and paste this in terminal
<neil_d> Rat409: wvdial -- "Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory''
<Rat409> neil_d: lsusb see what device id is google for driver
<neil_d> Rat409: wvdialconf -- "no modems detected"
<tyler> oh it worked this time
<tyler> im a noob sorry guys thanks for help
<Myrtti> tyler: np
<aldrick> i get this though when i try to manage windows These settings cannot work with your current window manager (unknown)
<neil_d> Rat409: would that be "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0572:1300 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc."
<LSD|Ninja> WinModem :/
<jaffarkelshac> anyone able to use usb in virtualbox?, i enabled it but the device does not show up,
<Rat409> neil_d: indeed linuant.com either hcf or hsf softmodem limited speed driver free max is 15 dollars iirc
<chris65536> I hated those WinModems.
<yaris12346789> okay i ran a wget as a cron job...how can i check how much its downloading at what speed ?
<lmosher> something that wasn't clear. I made a cron job in a cron.txt and executed 'crontab cron.txt' to load it. It's working. However, is it only loaded in cron's ram, or will it execute this cron after reboots? If so, where is it stored?
<Rat409> neil_d: linuxant,com sorry
<LSD|Ninja> WinModems have/had their place, but getting onto dial-up under !windows isn't it :/
<chris65536> I would like to dump all the AOL CDs in the yard of the person who came up with the WinModem.
<tyler> guys, i still cant get these ntfs files to automount on startup...i have seriously been trying to do this for 3-4 hours now...tried following steps in 2 different links and they didnt work
<fulat2k> hi folks, acpi's having problem detecting my 2nd cpu core in my c2d machine after resuming from suspend.  any ideas?
<LSD|Ninja> WinModems made internet access affordable. I don't hate them for that. They're the first thing that has to go if you intend on running something other than Windows though.
<Rat409> /cl/cl
<bazhang> fulat2k, you have 386 or generic kernel
<Rat409> sorry typo
<fulat2k> bazhang: generic kernel
<bazhang> fulat2k, you have apci=off in the boot params?
<chris65536> Maybe you are right LSD|Ninja.  But for a few bucks more, you could have gotten a decent modem.
<fulat2k> bazhang: nope.
<chris65536> tyler, can you mount them not auto?
<kelvin911> anyone uses skype?
<kelvin911> skype webcam window behave strangely after recent upgrade
<tyler> chris65536: yes i can...I cant share them over the network until there mounted right...its a pain in the but to do that everytime i restart....can i copy and paste this file and someone tell me what im doing wrong
<tyler> the tutorial i followed was for like ubuntu 6. something given to me by legend
<lmosher> When I execute: "crontab cron.txt" does my crontab job survive forever (i.e. between reboots)?
<e> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<e> /192.168.0.194/drive2 /media/drive2 cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<e> //192.168.0.194/drive2 /media/drive2 cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<e> second one
<e> tyler that was for you btw
<chris65536> Tyler, So you are really talking about mounting over the network rather than local?
<patrick_> Why isn't there a wheel group?
<astro76> patrick_: ubuntu uses admin group
<jaffarkelshac> i need help using scp when sshed in the host
<xaphoo> is the hardy-proposed repo safe to use?
<icogens> Soooo.. any chance someone might have to time to help me with Broadcom wireless issues? I know you all love those.
<LSD|Ninja> chris65536: hardware modems sell for 3x the price of a WinModem here
<e> xaphoo you should ask if hardyis safe to use period
<patrick_> Well I'm trying to use libtomcrypt
<patifa> xaphoo: Technically, no.
<e> imo it should still be beta
<xaphoo> well, on my comp Hardy (without the proposed repos) is doing great
<patrick_> but when i do make install it fails since it appears to rely on the wheel group existing
<e> i upgraded my dist
<e> and i really wish i hadn't
<e> its crippled my pc
<e> not entirely
<e> but its crippled about 50% of what i do on here
<bazhang> !enter | e
<ubottu> e: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LSD|Ninja> icogens: I replaced the Broadcom in my sisters Lenovo with an Intel 3945abg. Was quite surprised when it came up first time in xubuntu of all things.
<King_anarky> ill be...
<King_anarky> ^quit
<tyler> e: whats wrong with this /dev/sda1       /media/Music ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<icogens> I'm sort of stuck with the linksys card I bought, it worked fine in 7.10 with ndiswrapper, but once I upgraded to 8.04 it worked whenever it felt like it, and now not so much at all.
<King_anarky> that took care of _redBall_ :P
<King_anarky> im out
<zimnyx> Can I limit bandwidth for ubuntu update manager?
<zimnyx> I'll try triclkle
<chris65536> LSD|Ninja, do they still sell WinModems where you are?  Where are you?  I guess if you can't afford an all-hardware modem, a WinModem is you're only alternative.
<zimnyx> *trickle
<Lokii-> UUID=547C7E957C7E719A /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Bjbbop> shish kabab
<Bjbbop> ya habibi
<Bjbbop> :P
<bazhang> !ot | Bjbbop
<ubottu> Bjbbop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<icogens> It's basically a Broadcom BCM43XG with a Linksys label on it. None of the tutorials I've found for using b43-fwcutter have worked, and I can't even really find any info on the BCM43XG at all. It's killin me.
<sa125> quit
<LSD|Ninja> chris65536: I haven't checked recently but last time I did check, a basic PCI WinModem was <AUD$20 whjile you were looking at AUD$60+ for an external modem.
<chris65536> I bought a WinModem, and it was a second-hand OEM WinModem.  It as a POS.  I'm cheap.
<Lokii-> people buy modems in australia still ?
<computer-3> hi all
<tyler> lokii: was that for me?
<Lokii-> here broadband is as cheap or cheaper then dialup
<chris65536> LSD|Ninja, sorry, what is AUD$?
<Lokii-> australia dollar
<chris65536> I see.
<patrick_> Ok so I have a program that assumes there is going to be a wheel group
<chris65536> Make a wheel group, patrick.
<patrick_> um
<patrick_> ok
<tyler> chris: no im talking about mounting locally so i can access the files from my windows computer
<tyler> but everytime i restart i have to manually mount them
<kelvin911> anyone uses skype?
<Lokii-> tyler are they usb drives or anything like that or internal drives?
<lmosher> Anyone know a way to force firefox to reload all pages from a command line?
 * DracoZA is installing 8.04 on his old HP laptop...and holding thumbs...
<tyler> no huge drives formated in ntfs
<tyler> anyone wanna look at my fstab file
<tyler> or can i paste the code
<chris65536> Tyler, do you mean you are dual booting Windows and Linux?
<lmosher> You'll have to buy me a drink first.
<tyler> linux
<tyler> im in 8.04 right now
<tyler> yes i can read that im not registered though
<Lokii-> tyler is your nick regged to nickserv here?
<Lokii-> register so you can chat back to
<tyler> link me to reg real fast
<Lokii-> i'll help ya out
<tyler> sorry
<gordonjcp> !pastebin | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tyler> thanks man i really appreciate it
<Lokii-> /msg nickserv help register
<xaphoo> Does anyone recommend using the hardy-proposed packages?  Or should I stay away from them...
<xaphoo> ah well, I'm going for it
<Halleck> I have an odd setup in my mind and was wondering if someone had any ideas on how I would implement it. Basically I have 2 computers and 2 monitors, I want to be able to switch between dual monitor for one computer and a monitor for each computer in an easy manner. Got any ideas?
<Halleck> The keyboard/mouse usage should be able to be handled correctly by synergy
<kelvin911> anyone uses skype?
<bazhang> Halleck, this sounds like a hardware question
<fde> xaphoo: hardy-proposed is for updates that haven't been tested yet, if you use it, you should expect bugs
<xaphoo> ok... any way to revert out of proposed?
<fde> kelvin911: Skype doesn't abide by any standards, try OpenWengo or Gizmo or something that doesn't suck.
<kelvin911> why all of the suddent, the webcam window in skype is all screw up?
<kelvin911> it was fine before
<fde> xaphoo: all -proposed updates eventually go into -updates after testing, so just unselect it and let it go.
<xaphoo> ok...
<fde> kelvin911: Who knows, ask Skype, we can't support it and they're not a partner of Canonical so we don't have to try  :P
<chris65536> See ya
<jbuncher> xaphoo:  If you want to go back to an earlier version, look up the package in synaptic, there you should be able to force install a particular package version
<kelvin911> i think it may have something to do with the new update
<fips> hello?
<fde> jbuncher: you can't downgrade using any apt based tool.
<RyanPrior> !hi | fips
<ubottu> fips: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fips> so um.. is there a "root" on ubuntu
<ghindo> fips:  absolutely
<fde> fips: use sudo
<RyanPrior> !sudo | fips
<ubottu> fips: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<jbuncher> fde:  I thought you could, if multiple versions of the package was on the server?
<fips> or is it what like the name you chose earlier
<fde> jbuncher: no
<xaphoo> I have to say, Hardy is the smoothest, best looking, fastest desktop I've ever run
<RyanPrior> fips: It's sort of like both. You never log in as root, but you can gain root powers temporarily by using sudo.
<fips> so like, you know the user swithcer?
<jbuncher> fde:  Hmm. ok.  How is the force version option useful then?
<fde> fips: Ubuntu thinks its more user friendly to only have to remember 1 password... so yes.
<fips> what is sudo exactly?
<RyanPrior> xaphoo: It's really enjoyable to use, sans the few bugs we're still working out. :-)
<ghindo> fips:  sudo grants root privelages for a short period of time
<xaphoo> the only bad thing is how flash overloads my CPU and makes it overheat... pretty bad, but it's adobe's fault
<fde> jbuncher: If you're using multiple sources?
<fips> and i should never log in as root?
<fde> xaphoo: yup, nothing you can really do about it...
<bazhang> fips on irc?
<RyanPrior> fips: sudo is a privilege elevation framework. It lets you provide fine-tuned control to what users can elevate to what privilege levels.
<RyanPrior> fips: Not only should you not log in as root, you cannot log in as root on Ubuntu.
<jerknextdoor> fips:  no.
<fips> and why didn't i create a root password during the install?
<ghindo> fips:  It's generally recommended that you don't log in as root
<fips> pj
<RyanPrior> fips: Because there is no root password, and no way to log in as root.
<ghindo> fips:  It's automatically assumed that the main user will be the root user, too
<HSNews> how to create partition on non empty disk without loosing information?
<HSNews> it's real?
<jbuncher> fde:  so you're saying the force version option only lets you select what version to upgrade to, and not one to downgrade to?
<Y-Town> fips: your user password is the root password
<fips> so there is no root
<robert__> sudo su -
<LSD|Ninja> If you feel as though you need to be able to log in as the actual root user for something then you're doing it wrong
<robert__> passwd
<fips> ok, thank you
<RyanPrior> fips: No, root is still there - you just have to use sudo to access root's capabilities.
<RyanPrior> robert__: Do not use sudo su -
<fde> fips: you can do things like 'echo "foo" | sudo tee -a' rather than echo foo >> somefile ... so it's not needed... or just 'sudo -i' for a root terminal.
<RyanPrior> robert__: if you want a root terminal, use sudo -i
<fde> jbuncher: pretty much, yes.
<HSNews> how to create partition on non empty disk without losing information?
<fips> thanks for the help
<jbuncher> RyanPrior, there is a "root password", it's just locked.
<ghindo> RyanPrior:  Why shouldn't you use sudo su?
<RyanPrior> HSNews: you'll need to shrink an existing partition.
<jaffarkelshac> you want to resize the disk? HSNews
<fde> jbuncher: there is /var/cache/apt/archive ... you can manually install an old version if it's still there, then hold that version or something...
<jbuncher> fde:  hmm.....couldn't you just uninstall the app that you want to downgrade from, and install the one you want to downgrade to?
<RyanPrior> jbuncher: Hypothetically, there is a root password, but it's random and it would take a large amount of time to brute force it.
<fips> oh yes, how do i open up like a shell or something to type in sudo -i
<fde> jbuncher: You don't have to uninstall it, just install the old version via dpkg itself...
<jerknextdoor> fips:  applications - accessories - terminal
<jussi01> fips: applications, accessories - terminal
<fde> RyanPrior: no... the root account is disabled... hence the '!'
<RyanPrior> ghindo: There is a system of environment variables and such that are not set correctly when sudo su is used. sudo -i does special environment switching to make sure weird things don't happen.
<fde> RyanPrior: in /etc/shadow
<HSNews> I have 250gb disk, with two partition: C(50gb - windowsxp) and D(200gb - work files). And i want to install Ubuntu to 200gb disk. Resize it to 150(work files) and 50(for ubuntu)
<HSNews> it is real?
<jbuncher> fde:  so if there are multiple versions of a package in the repositories (such as one in -proposed and one main), how is using the force version to downgrade from proposed to main any different than just installing a old deb from /var/apt/archive?
<Flannel> !pinning | jbuncher
<ubottu> jbuncher: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<fips> why does ubuntu automatically deny me full power over the system
<Flannel> jbuncher: oh, different question. nevermind
<Flannel> fips: What?
<jerknextdoor> fips: it doesnt.  it saves you from breaking it.
<RyanPrior> fips: There is no denial of power. It's a security decision.
<jaffarkelshac> what os are you usning HSNews
<RyanPrior> fips: You still have full power to administer, fix, break, and do everything root can do on your system.
<HSNews> jaffarkelshac, winxp and ubuntu804
<fde> jbuncher: /var/cache/apt/archive ... it tells it what version to install... but it'll be overridden if you don't hold the package.
<RyanPrior> fips: Run sudo -i and you'll get a root prompt, just like on any system.
<Flannel> but there's hardly any reason to use sudo -i anyway
<jaffarkelshac> i thought you wanted to format to install ubuntu HSNews
<fips> ahh
<DracoZA> whats -i for ?
<fips> thanks
<RyanPrior> fips: However, for security reasons, Ubuntu is designed so that you very rarely have to use a generic root terminal, and the opportunities to screw up your system are minimized.
<jbuncher> fde:  I must not be getting my question across, nm.
<fips> i just wanted to be able to you know?
<jaffarkelshac> Flannel: if you have to enter a series of commands, and want to avoid sudo everytime
<bluefox83> calibrating and teaching gnome-voice-control is HARD!
<fde> jbuncher: unless you hold the package, apt-get upgrade will always upgrade to the newest version of the package, you can't then say 'apt-get install older_version' because apt will tell you it's already installed.
<HSNews> I want to resize exists partition without losing information
<RyanPrior> fips: I know the "no root terminal" thing strikes a lot of people coming to Ubuntu as strange, but having used Ubuntu for a couple years now, I never use the root terminal anymore.
<fips> one last question
<HSNews> and create new empty partition for ubuntu
<Flannel> jaffarkelshac: there's very few times when you'd need to do that, or at least, when the number of separate commands would deem a root prompt necessary.
<RyanPrior> HSNews: what type of partition do you have currently?
<fips> i already like it better than any other distro ive used
<fde> jbuncher: I don't even see the --force-version option in man apt-get...
<fips> and windows
<jbuncher> fde:  right, but forgetting about pinning the package so that apt-get upgrade will "keep" the right version, if I've got a later version of a package, and multiple versions are in the repositories, I should be able to force-version an older package, yes?
<HSNews> two NTFS partitions
<jbuncher> fde: hmm......I thought it was there
<jbuncher> fde:  nm then
<fde> jbuncher: dpkg --force-help ... it's part of dpkg
<fips> i just installed 7.10, should i upgrade to the newest one like 8.?.?
<gs-d876> hsnews: do you have a spare hard drive you can use to temporarily hold stuff?
<RyanPrior> fips: Since you probably don't have any valuable data to lose, this is as good a time as any to upgrade.
<LSD|Ninja> fips: wait for 8.10
<jaffarkelshac> if you are using ubuntu right now, the program that allows partition resizing is gparted HSNews
<bazhang> fips wait until there is sound in flash
<Vegombrei> greetings freinds
<jbuncher> fde:  I guess it's not an option on apt, but you can do apt-get install package=version# according to man page
<jerknextdoor> bazhang:  you dont have sound in flash?  i'm not having any problems
<jaffarkelshac> ofcourse you need to be extra careful before applying final changes HSNews
<RyanPrior> fips: There are a few bugs we're wrestling with, such as sound in Adobe Flash, but I suspect those will be fixed within months if not weeks.
<fips> ubuntu almost makes everything too easy =)
<fde> jbuncher: that's not the same as downgrading though.
<Vegombrei> last night my computer updated distribution or something and now everything seems a bit different
<xaphoo> is the latest kernel upgrade in hardy-proposed worth getting?
<HSNews> gs-d876, I have only one 250gb HDD (((
<shadowxp> I am trying to compile php... where are the MySQL client libraries located?
<LSD|Ninja> fips: I'm getting the distinct impression LTS means "released something horribly broken because we have 3 years to get it right" :/
<jbuncher> fde:  what is the difference?
<HSNews> Okey, thanks! I'll try
<Flannel> xaphoo: no.  -proposed are more or less untested
<RyanPrior> LSD|Ninja: That's actually pretty close. Howver, on the whole, Hardy is awesomely solid.
<bazhang> xaphoo, how good are at fixing breakage from the command line (ie no gui)?
<fde> jbuncher: one, you're installing a certain version, the archive will only have the version you have, or newer... the other is installing a lower version.
<xaphoo> ok I'm unchecking the proposed repos... I just upgraded a bunch of stuff (one reboot with proposed), but the second reboot proposes these kernel upgrades I dont want to deal with
<xaphoo> bazhang: not good at all
<RyanPrior> LSD|Ninja: I do lots of C++ development, web development, graphics work, and so on -- all those work 100% on Hardy. It's just web browsing that gets me, pretty much.
<Zaiden> How do I disable Pulse?
<bazhang> xaphoo, then steer clear
<RyanPrior> Zaiden: Why do you want to do that?
<Vegombrei> does anyone know what happens when it updates distribution ?
<gs-d876> hsnews: maybe try wubi?
<fde> xaphoo: I thought I told you you shouldn't enable hardy-proposed ?
<fips> i got a book Linux Programming in 24 hours, i might start in on it tomorrow
<o88o> my printer hp 1018 laserjet dosn't work with 8.04 .. every thing is ok until processing ??
<jbuncher> fde:  Understood, the version you want has to be in the repos, but if you're downgrading from a -proposed package (say one that broke something) to the main repo package, that should work, right?
<LSD|Ninja> RyanPrior: I'm still more than a little annoyed that a handful of things that worked in Gutsy were dropped, moved or just plain broken in Hardy. Not cool for a long term releases.
<RyanPrior> Vegombrei: A bunch of new packages are installed, old ones are removed, and the rest are upgraded.
<fde> Vegombrei: it... um.... updates release version?
<RyanPrior> LSD|Ninja: we put the new packages in because we know we will get them working. We're putting you through a little hardship right now because, in LTS, we've got our eye on the long run.
<xaphoo> um, well you advised caution, so the brave soul that I am I went ahead... all that it upgraded was some gtk stuff and evolution and nvidia (which still works well)
<fips> does xchat gnome do multiple servers?
<fde> jbuncher: I don't think so, but it might... I've never tried it though in the 8 years of using Debian.
<Flannel> jbuncher: yes, probably a good idea to remove -proposed while you're at it
<Vegombrei> RyanPrior: ,fde but everything seems different now
<xaphoo> and everything works fine still
<RyanPrior> Vegombrei: different how/
<bazhang> xaphoo, for now.
<fde> Vegombrei: Yes, because you upgraded release version... so everything is at least 6 months newer... FOSS moves fast.
<DracoZA> fips, yes it does
<LSD|Ninja> RyanPrior: It's nothing that I personally couldn't fix if it became a problem I don't think it's reasonable to put the market you actively pitch to through that nonsense
<jbuncher> fde,Flannel: ok, thanks.  It wasn't something I needed to do, was just curious.
<xaphoo> ok, so I've unchecked proposed...
<fips> how?
<Zaiden> RyanPrior: I was told that disabling Pulse would make voice chat work in second life.
<RudyValencia> Ubuntu offers several IRCd's but not UnrealIRCd, why?
<DracoZA> fips, oops u asked gnome lemme check
<fde> RudyValencia: use dancer-ircd
<RudyValencia> then I'd have to become a freenode server
<fips> i want to get on dalnet too
<fde> RudyValencia: It's not in the repo because no one cared enough to package it.
<RyanPrior> LSD|Ninja: There's absolutely no pressure on anybody to upgrade, the bug tracker is public, and I don't know about others, but when somebody comes in here asking whether they should wait, I always tell them yes, unless there's some feature in Hardy they're dying for.
<RudyValencia> freenode uses dancer
<Vegombrei> hmmm so everyones computers get updated automatically while you're asleep ?
<fde> RudyValencia: No you wouldn't.
<HSNews> gs-d876, I'll try, thanks! :)
<jason_1> when i fire up an xfce session it just hangs with the background, no icons, bars, etc. need to do a ctrl+alt+bksp to get out
<RyanPrior> LSD|Ninja: Unlike with Windows Vista, we're not doing anything to pressure Gutsy users to jump to Hardy.
<RudyValencia> If I knew how to package unrealIRCd I would
<DracoZA> fips yes gnome does, u just connect to as many as you want
<fips> what is Hardy?
<LSD|Ninja> RyanPrior: You may not pressure, but you encourage
<jbuncher> RyanPrior:  At least, not for another 12 months :P
<fips> yeah but how?
<LSD|Ninja> fips: Ubuntu 8.04
<fde> RudyValencia: Well, until then, or until you get someone to package it for you, it won't be in the archive.
<RyanPrior> Zaiden: I think a better question would be, how do you get Second Life to use PulseAudio?
<Flannel> RudyValencia: #ubuntu-motu if you're interested
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RyanPrior> LSD|Ninja: I think Hardy is a great upgrade for any power-user or enthusiast, but people who aren't those tend to stay behind for awhile, which is a good thing.
<fde> RudyValencia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<BonezAU> Hi, im using network-manager-gnome to connect to my Wi-Fi at home. I have got it set up in a fairly manual fashion. I need to specify my DNS servers and default gateway for it to work. Since i've had it set up like this, I can  no longer connect to my work VPN connection (I could in the past). Basically since I disabled 'wireless roaming mode' and put in the details manually, my VPN will not connect. Anyone got any advice? Thanks
<bazhang> ubuntu has zero vendor lock-in; it is offtopic at any rate
<xaphoo> I have to say that my first couple days with hardy were tough though since for some reason powernowd wasn't throtting my CPU correctly
<Zaiden> "Update: Second Life voice support appears to be incompatible with PulseAudio as shipped by default on Ubuntu systems starting with 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon). Workaround is to install esound as a replacement for PulseAudio, as described in the comments below. "
<RyanPrior> BonezAU: I ran into that problem awhile ago as well - could never figure it out.
<xaphoo> and it was overheating
<Zaiden> esound?
<BonezAU> RyanPrior, yeah its very strange. Almost like a bug I guess?
<leif_> any one know if a creative live sound card work on ubunto
<ibleed> xaphoo, what did you find out ?  my temps have been 10 degrees higher
<RyanPrior> BonezAU: If it isn't a bug in the program, it's at least a usability bug.
<ikonia> leif_: depends on the model
<BonezAU> RyanPrior, absolutely. I might head off to launchpad and see if any others have reported it yet.
<leif_> ok
<negge^> leif_: I have a creative soundblaster live 5.1 and it works out-of-the-box
<negge^> haven't tried surround mode though
<Buyyde1> Has anyone of you ever heard of a desktop applet which you can put at the side of your way too wide widescreen and then shows a little picture of the other workspaces? I.e. like you can watch several TV channels in split screen mode, just with workspaces :) I always lose programs somewhere on some mysterious workspace...
<xaphoo> ibleed: I reinstalled powernowd, and set it for low-aggression mode (not sure the command, look it up on the forums)
<leif_> strge
<leif_> strage
<leif_> maybe a alsaconf
<xaphoo> still though, if I am doing a long CPU intensive task like updating my music library, or if I am watching flash, my CPU heats to 100 degrees
<BonezAU> RyanPrior, I have this other problem, every time I go to use my laptop the battery is flat... oops, PEBCAK :)
<RyanPrior> xaphoo: Sounds like you need better CPU cooling.
<xaphoo> Ryan: yeah but I've never had any problem with Vista or with old ubuntus (I used to run edgy)
<kasra> Buyyde1: it's not applet , but there's something in compiz-fusion
<LSD|Ninja> RyanPrior: Power Users and enthusiasts don't typically run Ubuntu though and that's the issue here. I'd let the issues I've had slide if this were any other distro but I hold Ubuntu toa higher standard because you actively pitch to a market that shouldn't have to put up with this BS.
<xaphoo> it is possible that it got all dusted up though
<leif_> i got a live 5.1 inside version
<xaphoo> I should get one of those cans of compressed air
<icogens> By chance, has anyone happened to get a Linksys WMP300N wireless pci card to work in 8.04?
<Flannel> LSD|Ninja, RyanPrior, mind taking it to #ubuntu-offtopic?  thanks
<bazhang> LSD|Ninja, please stay ontopic
<ibleed> RyanPrior, my cpu temps rose 10 degrees from gutsy to hardy.
<fde> !anyone | LSD|Ninja
<ubottu> LSD|Ninja: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Buyyde1> kasra: Do you remeber the name of the feature? That would speed up the research :)
<LSD|Ninja> fde: ?
<RyanPrior> LSD|Ninja: It's unfortunate that we can't bust 100% of the bugs, but we came pretty close in Hardy.
<RyanPrior> LSD|Ninja: I would prefer to continue the discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like. :-)
<LSD|Ninja> You can't bust 100% of the bugs because you don't make an effort
<fde> !anyone | icogens
<ubottu> icogens: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> RyanPrior, LSD|Ninja  take this to offtopic please
<fde> LSD|Ninja: sorry
<negge^> :D
<DracoZA> has anyone used vmware server with 7.10 successfully ?
<fde> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fde> grrrr hit enter too fast... DracoZA ^^
<kasra> Buyyde1: sorry , try looking in ccsm , I have it with Super+E , or I have somthing simillar with F10
<Buyyde1> kasra: ccsm?
<kasra> Buyyde1: compiz config settings manager
<bluefoxx> is it just me or is packages.ubuntu.com down? and a lot of ubuntu [network]services seem to be failing[from all my computers]...connections dropping out left and right
<fde> Buyyde1: Recommend installing 'simple-ccsm' ....
<Buyyde1> I'll give it try, thanks.
<jbuncher> DracoZA:  Yes, I have.  What is your specific question?
<Flannel> bluefoxx: p.u.c works for me
<kasra> Buyyde1: cheers
<fde> !repomirror | They are rather slow for everyone due to recent release:
<ubottu> They are rather slow for everyone due to recent release:: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<icogens> Fair enough. I have a Linksys WMP300N card in my box. It worked alright in 7.10 using ndiswrapper, but I can't get the thing to do much in 8.04. I've tried pretty much every How-to I could find, and still no luck. What uh, what should I do?
<jbuncher> DracoZA:  Actually, let me ask a clarifying question.  When you say  "use with 7.10", do you mean 7.10 is the host, or the guest (virtualized) os?
<DracoZA> jbuncher, Ive had a nightmare of an issue where a full installation works perfectly, I take the entire pc and plug it in on another network and vmware just refuses to work at all
<fde> icogens: lspci | grep -i wireless return anything?
<bluefoxx> Flannel: its failed to load a simple search page for "camstream" for the past hour...finally decided it doesnt exist or timed out :\
<DracoZA> jbuncher, 7.10 is the host
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya, since i upgraded to heron my dialog boxes (e.g. password dialog for thunderbird) always open up maximised - any ideas why?
<icogens> fde: Nothing
<urlwolf>  I use it as a login shell, and it doesn't seem to be reading the /.config/fish/config.fish file...
<urlwolf> any idea why
<urlwolf> ?
<fde> icogens: ok... can you paste your lspci to paste.ubuntu.com for me?
<crdlb> pvh_sa|wrk: do all windows do that? are you using compiz?
<jbuncher> DracoZA:  Can you clarify "refuses to work at all?"
<Flannel> bluefoxx: ah... search is much slower.  Perhaps its stored on a different host.  And yeah, I get a timeout too.  You doing it for a different version as your own?
<pvh_sa|wrk> crdlb, yes, using compiz. no, my terminal windows don't open like that (gnome-terminal)
<bluefoxx> Flannel: im doing the search from firefox 3.0 in hardy heron...
<crdlb> pvh_sa|wrk: check ccsm > Window Placement > Placement Mode
<urlwolf> Sorry,  I use fish as a login shell, and it doesn't seem to be reading the /.config/fish/config.fish file...
<Flannel> bluefoxx:  no no, I meant, you're on hardy looking for stuff on hardy?
<crdlb> pvh_sa|wrk: make sure it's not on "Maximized"
<icogens> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11618/
<fde> icogens: This is a clean install?
<DracoZA> jbuncher, it pretty much misbehaves with a few errors, but the two most common ones are to simply tell me that vmware is not installed when I connect to local host or secondly to tell me that the bridged adapter is down
<icogens> fde: no, I upgraded from 7.10 using the online upgrade
<jbuncher> DracoZA:  Did you set your networking up as bridged?
<DracoZA> jbuncher, I googled the bridged adapter issue and found a few instances but no resolutions
<bluefoxx> Flannel: i cant connect to the server to install camstreams to test if i fixed my webcam OK[perhaphs i should set up a local mirror on my LAN...for the packages i install ofton like ubuntu updates and such. i do reinstall on one of my machines about once a week and re-updating every third day on a 30KB/s connection is a PITA]
<fde> icogens: sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutters please
<DracoZA> jbuncher, originally as bridged but I then tried as nat to avoid the problem but as soon as the machine gets plugged into a new network nothing works
<Flannel> bluefoxx: That's not what I asked.  You're using p.u.c to search for hardy software, on a hardy box, yes?
<keith_> \join
<bluefoxx> Flannel: yus
<Y-Town> when I goto logout and select "shut down" my system goes to a black screen and hangs until I "ctrl-alt-delete"  any ideas or where can I maybe find an error report for this?
<Flannel> bluefoxx: you can use (and I prefer) apt-cache search [terms]
<DracoZA> jbuncher, I have run the network config to scan for new unused networks etc with no success
<urlwolf> anyone using the fish shell here?
<Flannel> bluefoxx: it even allows you to use more than one word!
<fde> icogens: When that's done, please log out and back in, and tell me whether right clicking on the 2computers icon in your panel says "Enable Wireless"
<Halleck> What happens when you have a dual monitor setup and you unplug one monitor? Does it revert to a single monitor display?
<fde> icogens: via the right click menu....
<icogens> fde: I've already installed it, however, I switched from NM to WIDC. Should I switch back to NM?
<Buyyde1> kasra, fde: I had ccsm installed already and used it too (it's the 'advanced appearance settings' in the menu ^^) but I didn't find anything there. It's a shame the features aren't explained properly in most of the cases, it mainly just repeats the name. Would you mind having a look where the feature is in your case?
<Flannel> bluefoxx: that o course won't help you with the download from the mirror, but at least you can verify whether packages exist
<fde> Halleck: yes via hotplug
<bluefoxx> Flannel: cool! i shall try that[tab-completeion of aptitude install cam<tab tab> failed to show anything :0 ]
<jbuncher> DracoZA:  Ok.  I don't think I know how to really go about solving this.  I don't have any issues on my install (installed from repos) and it uses the NAT networking just fine, both at home and on campus (two different networks, both wireless)
<fde> icogens: NetworkManager is superior imo... so I'd suggest yes.
<Flannel> bluefoxx: If you're using firefox.... you have gnome, you can use synaptic too.  Its got search et al built in
<leif_> now i found out it is a x-fi sound blaster that proberly not work
<fde> icogens: We're going to get it working via NetworkManager, ndiswrapper doesn't work with NetworkManager, hence having to use WIDC
<ghindo> Why is it that when I press Ctrl + Alt + an F button, it brings up a terminal-like screen?
<kelvin911> any skype user here?
<antonsky> what do i need to install for playing ape with rhythmbox
<Buyyde1> kelvin911: yes
<antonsky> hi
<bluefoxx> Flannel: eh, i like to install from terminal, less drain on CPU resources [only on a crappy little P4@2.4]
<Flannel> ghindo: because you've switched to a tty.  your GUI exists on ctrl-alt-f7, 1-6 are separate logins
<icogens> fde: Okay, I just reinstalled NM, WIDC is gone.
<fde> kelvin911: try #skype or something.
<kelvin911> Buyyde1: do u  use webcam?
<Buyyde1> kelvin911: no
<Flannel> bluefoxx: fair enough.  Just making sure you know all your options
<fde> icogens: Did the icon show up again in the System Tray?
<ghindo> Flannel:  What's a tty and why are they installed?
<icogens> fde: I just loaded nm-applet, yes.
<fde> icogens: ok... right click ... does it say "Enable Wireless"?
<DracoZA> jbuncher, very odd problem indeed it makes no sense to me to take a working machine plug it into another network with exactly the same settings and then nothing works, I am installing 8.04 now and then going to try the whole installation again, I hope vmware and 8.04 are happy
<kindofabuzz> what's that movie called about linux? or maybe it's just about open source.
<kelvin911> please look http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotzw8.png
<icogens> fde: No. There isn't a wireless option in Network Settings, either.
<DistroJockey> bluefoxx, you could use:   sudo apt-cache search cam
<Flannel> ghindo: tty stans for TeleTYpe, basically its a terminal (like what you'd get if you didn't have a GUI)... they're "installed" because theyre required, they're running because they're configured to by default
<jbuncher> DracoZA:  gl
<bluefoxx> Flannel: i rabidly read man pages for anything new im using XD[i go so far as to steal a screen from another box to read it there and work un-inturrupted on a terminal in my main monitor >D]
<DracoZA> rabidly hehe
<fde> icogens: lsmod | grep b43 return anything?
<ghindo> Flannel:  Thanks for the explanations!
<fragged> mhm virtualbox hangs on 'Installing the base system (6%) Retrieving libconsole' on xubuntu 7.10 is there any workaround as this is only a temporary system for an assignment (where I have to make a directory in my home directory and mount a floppy drive) and downloading a 8.04 release would take longer on my connection than the rest of the assignment :E
 * fde is starting to wish Ubuntu had waiting for 2.6.25 kernel... added a bunch of broadcom drivers.
<icogens> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11619/
<fde> icogens: I asked whether it returned anything... that's yes or no  :)
<bluefoxx> DistroJockey: tried it, got nothing T_T looks like my old favourite program for viewing my webcam is gone.... allways VLC though>) and it can stream to another computer on the network[but can stream to general network :(]
<fragged> fde, waiting for a kernel would be silly, because you'd always be waiting for the next release... do it like the rest of us, if you need an upgraded kernel do it yourself ;)
<DracoZA> fragged, ive had installations sit on 6% for several minutes before just FYI
<Flannel> ghindo: if you'd like, you can reduce the number that start by default (but you shouldn't remove all of them for safety reasons), but they don't use a whole lot, so its probably not worth it
<icogens> fde: Er, yes then ;)
<DistroJockey> bluefoxx, ahh *nods*
<fragged> DracoZA, I just went out for about and hour, and its still hanging, hitting enter / space did some disk i/o and read the CD image breifly but nothing changed
<kindofabuzz> want broadcom wireless?  hook your box up to your router via ethernet, enable b43, let it do it's downloading, voila, wireless
<kelvin911> anyone uses skype webcam here?
 * bluefoxx forgot how versatile VLC has show itself to be
<DracoZA> fragged, ok ive never had it that long :)
<ghindo> Flannel:  Why are there so many in the first place?  What are they supposed to be used for?
<icogens> kindofabuzz: I am hooked up to a router via ethernet, but how do I enable b43?
<fragged> DracoZA, how familiar are you with Ubuntu? Does it attempt to download stuff while installing? (Native gentoo user here)
<fde> icogens: can you restart your computer with NetworkManager enabled please... remove ndiswrapper, or throw 'blacklist ndiswrapper' into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist before doing so though.
<kindofabuzz> icogens: system > admin > hardware drivers
<fde> kindofabuzz: It's all setup fine, no need for that.
<Flannel> ghindo: They're just different places for you to login to.  I'm not familiar with the historic reasons as to why the GUI is on 7 or whatnot, but say, you needed to log in as a numbre of users (or one user multiple times), you'd use the different ttys
<fde> kindofabuzz: Something is conflicting though, so I want him to get to a point I'm familiar with.
<kindofabuzz> oh i missed all that
<icogens> fde: Okay, blacklisted and going to restart.
<fde> icogens: please do what I said, and don't mind kindofabuzz ... he's kind of buzzed  :P
<Y-Town> when I goto logout and select "shut down" my system goes to a black screen and hangs until I "ctrl-alt-delete"  any ideas or where can I maybe find an error report for this?
<kindofabuzz> fde, have you tried what i said though? won't hurt
<icogens> kindofabuzz: Only thing in my hardware drivers is my Nvidia card, so that's not an option for me at the moment =
<fde> kindofabuzz: will do when he comes back from restart if it's necessary.
<kindofabuzz> icogens: no do try what i said
<icogens> fde: Back in just a minute.
<fde> kindofabuzz: that's for proprietary stuff... this is an open source driver.
<ghindo> Flannel:  Cool, thanks
<kindofabuzz> fde: i'm sure he don't give a damn, as long as he has wireless
<o88o> hp 1018 laserjet dosen't work on 8.04 why ??
<fde> kindofabuzz: yeah... but I'm saying... it wouldn't get him any further.
<kindofabuzz> and b43 is proprietary?
<fde> kindofabuzz: no
<kindofabuzz> it would if it worked!
<kindofabuzz> start simple man
<pvh_sa|wrk> crdlb, on Maximised where? sorry, closed xchat since each time i switch windows it seems to refuse keyboard focus :P
<fde> kindofabuzz: jockey-gtk isn't for this kind of stuff.
<DracoZA> fragged, yes I think you can select additional packages during the installation but I dont think it does so without your input and network configuration
<fde> kindofabuzz: Why would I take him through stuff I _know_ won't help?
<bazhang> I admire your tenacity kindofabuzz
<bazhang> but let the man do his work first :)
<kindofabuzz> fde: how do you know it won't work?
<kindofabuzz> it does work
<U09526> earthquake...
<bazhang> please ease up kindofabuzz
<DracoZA> openarena!
<o88o> every thing is ok but still processing without printing
<icogens> fde: I have returned
<kindofabuzz> eaze up? huh?
<fde> kindofabuzz: eh... it added "and various wireless drivers" ... but it'd just install the firmware I already asked him whether is installed.
<kindofabuzz> i'm just saying the easiest way to get broadcom wireless to work
<dabbill> where do i extract the files for custom mouse pointers?
<soundray> kindofabuzz: just hold back for now, will you?
<fde> icogens: ok... is there "Enable Wireless" in the right click menu now?
<icogens> fde: Negative
<kindofabuzz> have you all gone crazy? hole up? eaze up? lol
<soundray> kindofabuzz: no need to barge in at this point.
<fde> icogens: then kindofabuzz will be showing you how to get it enabled....
<kindofabuzz> soundray: why are you barging in on us then? you hold up bro
<icogens> fde: Thanks for the help :)
<soundray> kindofabuzz: see? You get your turn.
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, yes we are crazy; but you get second shot if his fix does not work--promise :)
<kindofabuzz> rm -Rf /
<icogens> kindofabuzz: Okay! :p
<soundray> !ops | kindofabuzz bad advice
<kindofabuzz> lol
<ubottu> kindofabuzz bad advice: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<fde> jockey-gtk will just install b43-fwcutter ... which is already installed... so I don't think it'll help, but if it does, I apologize.
<Amaranth> !command
<ubottu> Factoid command not found
<soundray> Not the kind of joke that goes down well in a place that is usually full of beginners.
<dabbill> where do i extract the files for custom mouse pointers?
<icogens> Huh, well. At least I knew not to do that ;)
<robert__> I just installed 8.04 on my new lenovo t61p, every seems to work but I can't get my wireless get to work
<Amaranth> Don't run the command kindofabuzz said
<Amaranth> It _will_ break your computer
<crdlb> pvh_sa|wrk: oh, are you sure you have a window manager running at all?
<o88o> we need another channel for beginners
<ghindo> o88o:  Why?
<fde> icogens: Well, since he's gone... System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ... see if you can add the module there please
<pvh_sa|wrk> crdlb, lol, yeah, compiz is running, and I can see its settings
<Y-Town> when I goto logout and select "shut down" my system goes to a black screen and hangs until I "ctrl-alt-delete"  any ideas or where can I maybe find an error report for this?
<clusty> any good HTML editor in ubuntu?
<AimLXJ> Hello I need help, apparantly my video card is not being detected.
<soundray> !html | clusty
<ubottu> clusty: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Gin> clusty: gedit
<crdlb> pvh_sa|wrk: you see fade effects when you click on menus?
<pvh_sa|wrk> crdlb, nope
<crdlb> pvh_sa|wrk: does windows key + E do anything?
<fde> icogens: Actually, there's no "add", and you said it's not there... so I don't see how that would have helped... but then it's not working my way either, and I don't have a broadcom... just got wireless working 2 seconds ago though with WEP etc... using prism2_usb
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<pvh_sa|wrk> crdlb, no, but that might be because i've remapped the windows key with xmodmap
<icogens> fde: The only think in the menu is my NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver under Device driver
<crdlb> pvh_sa|wrk: you have titlebars on your windows?
<Amaranth> bazhang: Your slip is showing
<o88o>  1300 users ... too much ..
<fde> icogens: yeah, so what kindofbuzz was yapping about was utterly useless
<pvh_sa|wrk> crdlb, yes. seriously, i'm running compiz. ps ax |grep compiz shows that
<fde> icogens: Unfortunately I don't know how to proceed from here either  :(
<clusty> soundray: thanks
<prodigel> HI all . I'm using ubuntu 8.04 with gnome and I noticed that my .Trash folder is missing(probably I erased it). I was wondering where do my deleted files go if anywhere when not deleting them permanently.
<clusty> Amaranth: hey, remember me :D?
<AimLXJ> Can someone help me? My video card is not being detected
<crdlb> pvh_sa|wrk: lol just making sure; windows not getting keyboard focus almost always means there's no WM running :)
<clusty> Amaranth: were you the one with a sony laptop?
<icogens> fde: Yeah, that's what it seems like. I've tried the b43-fwcutter tutorials, but there seems to be a point where magic happens and wireless suddenly appears, but I'm magic..less.
<fde> icogens: It SHOULD be working, you SHOULD at least have an entry in System > Administration > Network now... but you don't
<ghindo> prodigel:  Your trash is in .local, I believe
<Amaranth> clusty: Nope
<crdlb> pvh_sa|wrk: the setting I wanted you to check was Place Windows > Placement Mode
<crdlb> or something close to that
<Amaranth> clusty: I have an HP laptop, you must be thinking of someone else
<prodigel> ghindo: no trash folder there either
<DistroJockey> pvh_sa|wrk, does it do the same thing for a newly created user?
<clusty> Amaranth: probably. some guy helped me out a lot with hibernation
<AimLXJ> Can someone help me?
<pvh_sa|wrk> crdlb, actually its worse than that. from time to time when i switch desktops the windows are actually frozen in some way - then when i minimize and maximise again suddenly everything works (and i see all the chat on #ubuntu)
<prodigel> AimLXJ: try setting it first with vesa or something generic
<perlmonkey> mornin guys
<ghindo> prodigel:  It should be under .local -> share -> Trash -> files
<mnemo> good morning perlmonkey
<pvh_sa|wrk> crdlb, placement mode: smart ?
<Amaranth> clusty: Oh, that was me then. My hack happened to work on your machine too
<AimLXJ> prodigel: It's using vesa right now and it's stuck at 800 x 600 resolution
<crdlb> pvh_sa|wrk: ahh, are you using any unofficial plugins? that's usually caused by buggy plugins that don't damage windows enough
<prodigel> ghindo: I see it now :D. Since when the change?
<icogens> fde: Do I have to modprobe b43.. or something?
<clusty> Amaranth: the thing with telling the ACPI that it aint linux?
<prodigel> AimLXJ: using gnome or kde?
<dabbill> How do i install custom mouse pointer themes?
<AimLXJ> prodigel: kde
<pvh_sa|wrk> DistroJockey, haven't checked. guess i could make a new user and see - when i upgraded to heron i had issues (which turned out to be esd related) so i removed all gnome settings
<fde> icogens: It's already loaded! Remember I had you check that and you pasted even though I didn't ask that  :)
<Gin> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * War2 is listening to [Seether] - [FMLYHM]
<DistroJockey> pvh_sa|wrk, worth a look if you can
<soundray> prodigel: see if you have a folder $HOME/.local/share/Trash
<pvh_sa|wrk> crdlb, just the normal plugins and the compiz-fusion-plugins
<ghindo> prodigel:  I guess just since 8.04.  I'm not sure why, but that's how it is
<perlmonkey> got a slight problem.. I'm trying to install Ubuntu (latest) from CDROM onto a Dell Optiplex SX270..I'm not sure if the cd or cd drive is crappo, but its slow as f**k... like 5 hrs and still not installed.. blank screen on puter and constant cd drive action... however, I was able to copy the cd contents onto the hdd in an existing Debian Linux (bootable) partition.. is there a way to install without CD? also, the machine 
<prodigel> AimLXJ: if using display setting apps can you see higher  resolutions?
<Amaranth> clusty: Yeah. Although it does that by default now in the kernel hardy has
<fde> icogens: The fact that it's being loaded tells me it at least thinks it's supported... but I don't know the magic words I guess... heh
<soundray> oops, late
<perlmonkey> mornin mnemo
<fde> icogens: for kicks... what does 'ifup wlan0' say?
<AimLXJ> prodigel: I'm not sure since I'm not using any display applications
<Amaranth> clusty: They claim to be Windows, iirc. They are aiming for bug for bug compatibility with that code path since it is the only one the BIOS writers test
<prodigel> soundray: thanks. got it solved.
<crdlb> pvh_sa|wrk: hmm, it might be one of them then, but it's unlikely
<AimLXJ> prodigel: All I did was enable hardware drivers.
<icogens> fde: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<clusty> Amaranth: soo frustrating not getting hibernation running
<DistroJockey> !install | perlmonkey Check out the first link >
<Amaranth> clusty: hibernation is a huge hack right now :)
<perlmonkey> i got nothing :-(
<pvh_sa|wrk> crdlb, thanks though - i'll try and pin down exactly when this happens
<DistroJockey> hmm
<DistroJockey> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<perlmonkey> thanks
<prodigel> AimLXJ: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. have you tried this/
<clusty> Amaranth: well i think threy are going way to fast releasing new stuff
<Amaranth> clusty: Please join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<AimLXJ> prodigel: Yes but no option about configuring the display came up, just mouse and keyboard.
<fde> icogens: Alright, well I hate to say this, because I'd rather you use native drivers, but it looks like you're going to have to go with ndiswrapper again... blacklist b43 and remove ndiswrapper from that file.
<clusty> Amaranth: :D
 * clusty joins #ubuntu-whine
<clusty> :D
<fde> icogens: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist if you forgot
<pvh_sa|wrk> crdlb, i wonder if its something grabbing focus. like k3b - which has been acting odd for me
<soundray> fde: gksudo
<DistroJockey> perlmonkey, ahh, sill me put a greater than sign on the end. Doh!
<Amaranth> clusty: I was serious. If you want to talk about this I'm more than happy to do so in there
<amirman84> hi everyone, i want to maximize the eyecandy factor of gnome, i have the compizfusion and metacity windows managers (the defaults) on 8.04 what kinds of themes should i be looking for to get the maximum alpha blended sexiness going on?
<icogens> fde: Gots it.
<fde> soundray: irrelevant... it has issues with things like Firefox according to the justification I've seen... and who runs Firefox with sudo?
<prodigel> AimLXJ: you could edit xorf.conf by hand
<cwillu> can anybody suggest a diff utility that's functional for english text (as opposed to code)?  diff seems to be useless for changes within a paragraph :/
<ghindo> amirman84:  Emerald and Emerald themes?
<DracoZA> aargh crap ok help :) I have tried twice to install 8.04 from a new install, during the "select and install" phase I get the error "Installation step failed" and it exits, I have written a new cd from the image just in case there was something wrong with the CD
<AimLXJ> prodigel: Okay but I don't know what to type down.
<RudyValencia> hehe, "Intrepid Ibex"?
<fde> cwillu: diff -a
<soundray> fde: please, it's a much easier rule to stick to: graphical programs with gksudo, command-line with sudo. Just recommending -- I know it's your choice.
<amirman84> ghindo: do emerald themes install normally through the theme manager?
<prodigel> AimLXJ: are you acustomed with console?
<RudyValencia> That's what they're calling v8.10?
<RudyValencia> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<AimLXJ> prodigel: No
<prodigel> AimLXJ: use your preferred editor to open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ghindo> amirman84:  Nah, you use another program - can't remember which at the moment.  Check Synaptic
<amirman84> ghindo: will those themes play nice within compiz-fusion and metacity?
<leif_> is a bz2 a compresed format
<cwillu> fde, that's just normal diff
<amirman84> will emerald themes work with compiz-fusion and metacity?
<apavlov> hey. Seemingly after a recent update, my FUSA has started showing only users who have logged in since the last boot (and probably logged out after their login). Any ideas folks?
<cwillu> fde, I need something that can diff based on word boundaries, basically
<fde> cwillu: -a is "treat everything as text"
<AimLXJ> prodigel: Okay what do I type down?
<cwillu> fde, yes, but the files are already text
<cwillu> fde, diff doc1 doc2 == diff -a doc1 doc2
<jun> hyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<amirman84> everyone: do emeral themes work within compiz-fusion and metacity?
<amirman84> emerald
<soundray> cwillu: diff based on word boundaries -- can you elaborate?
<amirman84> eye crie nowe
<JPSman> what command do I run to tell what wireless card I  have?
<cwillu> soundray, as opposed to line-based  (i.e., showing me in a sensible way where the changed word is)
<fde> JPSman: is it USB or PCI?
<ghindo> amirman84:  I think Emerald replaces Metacity, if I remember correctly
<leif_> any one can help me run a .sh file
<cwillu> soundray, I'm just about to write a filter to convert the docs to 80 char, but that's still going to give alot of garbage output
<JPSman> fde: uh....internal?  its  a laptop
<perlmonkey> thanks guys
<perlmonkey> I think the best option is to make a new partition, download the alternate desktop iso image, and install like that
<gnyffel> Is there any reason my Xubuntu install is not running PulseAudio even though it's listed in the 8.04 release notes? It's a fresh install, not dist-upgrade.
<fde> JPSman: Lets see if that means PCI... lspci | grep -i wireless return anything?
<JPSman> lemmme try
<icogens> fde: Thanks for the help in anycase, I'll try to get ndiswrapper workin again, although it was having problems with randomly not connecting to anything.
<perlmonkey> phew, been a while since i installed linux
<soundray> bazhang: can I pm you?
<DistroJockey> perlmonkey, yeah, probably the way to go. Assuming nothing in that second link helped :)
<fde> icogens: It was likely conflicting with b43, which isn't working... so I had you blacklist it.
<perlmonkey> :)
<bazhang> soundray, sure
<DistroJockey> !install | perlmonk
<ubottu> perlmonk: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<leif_> newb q how do i run a .sh file
<GibbaTheHutt> ./file.sh
<perlmonkey> cool
<DistroJockey> perlmonkey, sorry, forgot to tab out your name ;)
<JPSman> fde: nonothing
<GibbaTheHutt> may need to change permissions with chmod
<fde> JPSman: lets expand that then... type 'lspci' and look closely for something about your wireless card...
<icogens> fde: Ah, was b43 standard with 8.04 installation? And would ssb also conflict?
<JPSman> fde: k doing that
<fde> JPSman: Probably broadcom or atheros
<fde> icogens: ssb was a dependency of b43 ... so if you blacklist b43, it won't load ssb
<fde> icogens: See, there was a good reason to paste it after all  :)
<Agnostic> 342
<pvh_sa|wrk> can i search my menu to find out where something is? for instance brasero - its installed, not seeing it in the menu, but i might be looking in the wrong place
<icogens> fde: Excellent. I just found and grabbed the exe that contains my driver inf, how would I go about extracting it?
<fde> icogens: you can try seeing what wine makes of it?
<DistroJockey> pvh_sa|wrk, It's usually in Applications - Sound & Video
<fde> icogens: wine whatever.exe ... you might have to install it though...
<pvh_sa|wrk> DistroJockey, what an odd place to put it. but can i search my menu somehow?
<icogens> fde: If anyone asks, don't tell them that it was a self extracting file and I didn't think to check that before asking *cough*
<DistroJockey> reply yeah, is an odd place. Not that I know of.
<JPSman> fde: holy hell I did lsusb and I get 1 Realtek Semiconductor Corp
<JPSman> fde: so would that be an internal USB wireless?
<fde> pvh_sa|wrk: That menu really ought to be "Multimedia" to be more accurate.
 * perlmonkey has splashed out on new hardware this week, replaced that old CRT with a 19" TFT and upgraded my aging systems 256mb with 1GB ram :D
<DistroJockey> pvh_sa|wrk, oops, reply hehe. I'd think Accessories is a better place
<pvh_sa|wrk> DistroJockey, yeah. or system tools or something. since i'm using this to write a DVD full of data :P
<perlmonkey> FINALLY managed to get my webcam working under Linux..woohoo
<DistroJockey> pvh_sa|wrk, fde : better yet Utilities :)
<panesar_sandeep> can any1 tell me any gud sources to learn java.
<ghostlines> what's the linux alternative to ms's domain controller?
<fde> JPSman: I have no idea what module that would use, and google isn't being particularly enlightening  :(
<leif_> maybe i should change my bios to run on onboard sound card
<fde> DistroJockey: nah... cuz it generally contains Media related things... not random utilities.
<pvh_sa|wrk> DistroJockey, indeed. but it would be nice to be able to search the menu
<panesar_sandeep> can any1 tell me any gud sources to learn java?
<laeg> i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when vlc is paused in the background i don't get sound in other apps - how can i fix this?
<DistroJockey> fde, I mean for the placement of burning software
<DracoZA> panesar_sandeep, google is a good resource
<DistroJockey> fde, I never burn sound/video
<fde> DistroJockey: Ubuntu tries to avoid "System Tools"... so maybe Accessories... idk
<Flip2405> Hello i was trying to get into linux development and i was wondering what language the .c exetension
<ActionParsnip> panesar_sandeep: http://www.javacoffeebreak.com/tutorials/gettingstarted/index.html
<ActionParsnip> Flip2405: that C, you may need to install gcc
<DistroJockey> fde, :) hence my suggestion of Accessories or a new menu called Utilities
<panesar_sandeep> DracoZA, no i didn't meant about info, but sum buk or ebuk that may be helpful for learning java coding/programming.
<Flip2405> ActuionParsnip No no i have that i know im not getting any errors just wondering what language the .c extension is wrote in
 * DistroJockey has gone oftopic and apologises
 * DistroJockey can't spell either
<magnetron> DistroJockey: i'm in #ubuntu-offtopic , join us
<soundray> cwillu: you could pipe through tr -s ' ' '\n' (well maybe not)
<bahr> Isn't it possible to make comments in pdf files, with the default Document Viewer, if not, is there another reader I could use, or can I get some plugin for Document Viewer, to make comments? Thanks.
<fips> hey um.. how do i become get a root terminal screen again?
<Flip2405> fips su
<fips> er... you know what i mean
<fde> fips: you probably don't need one... what are you trying to do?
<panesar_sandeep> <actionparsnip>  Thnx :)
<fips> i was just curious
<Flip2405> Not recommended
<Flip2405> How ever you can use sudo command
<cwillu> fips, man sudo
<cwillu> soundray, oooo!  docdiff!
<cwillu> !info docdiff
<ubottu> docdiff (source: docdiff): Compares two files word by word / char by char. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (hardy), package size 120 kB, installed size 680 kB
<ActionParsnip> fips: just use sudo for cli commands and gksudo for gui apps. never use sudo gedit <some text file>
<DracoZA> ok so I have tried the text install and proper install for 8.04 and both wont work :(
<perlmonkey> getting 250KB/s download on iso from my OWN ISP's server on 1.5MB cable, wtf? why do ISP's LIE about bandwidth
<Flip2405> Hello i was trying to get into linux development and i was wondering what language the .c exetension
<fde> fips: sudo -i will give you a root terminal ... or you can do things like echo "foo" | sudo tee -a some.file to avoid the interactive terminal.
<cwillu> !info wdiff
<ubottu> wdiff (source: wdiff): Compares two files word by word. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-17build1 (hardy), package size 32 kB, installed size 120 kB
<cwillu> Thanks ubottu!
<sjoerd> Flip2405: C
<AimLXJ> Can someone help me?
<pvh_sa|wrk> Flip2405, its C
<HendriXXX> Hello! When I login to Hardy Heron, I receive an error that the permissions are wrong for the file .dmrc. and that the session cannot be saved because of this. I just check my permissions and those are just 644 and i am owner of that file. Any ideas?
<fde> !ask AimLXJ
<ubottu> Factoid ask aimlxj not found
<fde> !ask | AimLXJ
<ubottu> AimLXJ: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fips> why am i getting an authentication error?
<fde> HendriXXX: It wants to be 600
<AimLXJ> I have a problem, my video isn't being detected.
<test_> ubuntu
<Flip2405> Okay Thats what i thought was not forsure because i tryed to type some misc c commands and compile it and it would'nt compile maybe the c syntax different in linux then windows
<Flip2405> ?
<cancer> hey guys cld u please suggest me a good download manager for ubuntu... kget sucks
<fde> cancer: you can try gwget
<HendriXXX> fde: no, it says that it should be 644. i tried also with 600 permission and still same error
<fips> dude its not accepting my password anymore
<fde> HendriXXX: Mine is 600 and there is no error... idk why yours wouldn't like it.
<fde> fips: was there an error?
<cancer> fde:  is tat gui?
<fde> cancer: yes... it is a gtk based front end for wget
<fips> authentication erorr
<fips> er.. failure
<Flannel> HendriXXX: it should be 644, not 600
<fde> fips: full error please.
<fips> su: Authentication failure Sorry.
<Flannel> fips: sudo, not su.
<HendriXXX> fde: if I put 777 or 755 then it just works, but I think that's not a good idea.
<AimLXJ> Can someone help me? My video card isn't being detected
<fips> i want a root terminal
<Flannel> HendriXXX: no, it shouldnt work.  It'll give you an error
<fips> and its not accepting my password anymore
<ActionParsnip> AimLXJ: what graphics card do you have?
<Flannel> fips: sudo -i
<icogens> fde: Well, I'm now connected through my wireless, but I found something weird while looking through my modprobe -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11624/
<AimLXJ> ActionParsnip: Nvidia 7300GS
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | AimLXJ
<ubottu> AimLXJ: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<perlmonkey> nice strong cup of tea to kickstart the day
<HendriXXX> hmm
<perlmonkey> AimLXJ: do lspci and see what you got
<fde> icogens: Did you restart after blacklisting? Doesn't matter though if it's working now...
<fips> omg thank you
<soundray> HendriXXX: you could mv or rm the file and have it recreated
<fde> fips: you were told that about 10 times... hah
<perlmonkey> AimLXJ: make sure its Linux supported in kernel, do a search if it is not you may need drivers
<AimLXJ> perlmonkey: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1)
<fips> i know but i kept doing su -i
<fips> im high
<perlmonkey> should be supported in kernel
<fips> how do i chang the name of my computer
<HendriXXX> soundray: can i keep my setting if i remove that file?
<icogens> fde: Yes, I did restart just now. Also, my rc.local has an rmmod ndiswrapper, and rmmod ssb, then a modprobe ndiswrapper, which seems a bit silly.
<AimLXJ> perlmonkey: It is, this problem started happening after upgrading to version 8.10
<Flannel> !hostname | fips
<ubottu> fips: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<perlmonkey> fips: edit /etc/hostname
<AimLXJ> perlmonkey: I mean 8.04
<soundray> HendriXXX: it'll be recreated for you. You will of course lose whatever is in it now.
<perlmonkey> AimLXJ: oh
<fde> fips: System > Accessories > Network ... in the "General" tab...
<fde> fips: I don't recommend trying to change it manually, you can break sudo if you do it wrong.
<livingdaylight> Hallo maedels...
<perlmonkey> AimLXJ: maybe just need to reconfigure xorg?
<livingdaylight> why is md5sum not clearly listed on download page?
<fde> fips: hit 'unlock' else you won't be able to do anything though...
<HendriXXX> soundray: ok, I will try that
<AimLXJ> perlmonkey: I tried that but there was no option about configuring those came uo, jsut keyboard and mouse
<fips> unlock?
<perlmonkey> hmm
<fde> fips: You'll see...
<livingdaylight> 8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f  ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<livingdaylight> is that correct?
<livingdaylight> can someone confirm : 8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f  ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<fips> -bash: unlock: command not found
 * delcoyote hi
<fde> !md5 | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<perlmonkey> AimLXJ: it may be reading existing config, perhaps you could try mv existing config file in /etc/X11 to .bak and run reconfig again
<redspike> Hi all, Anyone get Solaris 10 U5 to work with KVM ?
<livingdaylight> fde: thanks fella
<cancer> fde:  im getting an error like this when i tried to configure gwget "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<cancer> "
<redspike> the isntall goes fine bur when its going to boot up its rebooting after grub, i have tryd to send kernel/unix to grub but its makes no diffrent.
<fde> cancer: sudo aptitude install gwget
<GibbaTheHutt> cancer, try apt-get install build-essential
<fde> GibbaTheHutt: he doesn't need to compile anything.
<icogens> fde: In any case, thanks for the help.
<perlmonkey> AimLXJ: also, suggestion..you could try manually editing your X config file, and you will probably find the backup version of config in that folder /etc/X11, that maybe quicker
<GibbaTheHutt> he's getting a compile error tho
<GibbaTheHutt> which is odd
<livingdaylight> fde: you misunderstand me... i know how to check it... but i don't have the correct md5sum to compare it to. That seems elusive and i wonder why it is not clearly marked on the download page... or i'm just getting older
<Flannel> GibbaTheHutt: Thats normal
<fde> GibbaTheHutt: For something that is already packaged...
<GibbaTheHutt> ah i see, he's compiling rather than apt
<fde> livingdaylight: it is on the cd.
<AimLXJ> perlmonkey: There's no backup and how do I rename a file with root access?
<fde> AimLXJ: sudo mv foo bar
<perlmonkey> ya
<perlmonkey> should always be a backup of old X11 config file if you upgraded, thats odd
<administrator> hello
<fde> AimLXJ: in terminals, you move to the new name, rather than rename
<livingdaylight> fde: i don't follow?
<barlrol> what codec pack do i need to get for vlc media player to be able to play .mkv files
<administrator> are you ok ?
<fips> now i cant even open a terminal
<fde> livingdaylight: the md5 sum is on the CD... you check it against that.
<fips> since i renamed the hostname
<livingdaylight> i have downloaded an iso and this is the md5sum i get: 8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f  ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<fips> do i have to reboot?
<livingdaylight> fde: what makes you think i have a cd?
<administrator> so
<fde> fips: You changed it in System > Administration > Network?
<fips> yes
<fde> livingdaylight: ok... at this point it's in the iso  ;)
<AimLXJ> perlmonkey: mv: missing destination file operand after `/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<livingdaylight> can someone confirm i gotz the right sum?
<fips> now it wont even let me open that
<livingdaylight> fde: dude??
<fde> fips: and what is sudo telling you?
<adam7> livingdaylight: it looks right to me from memory, cdimage.ubuntu.com should have the list of md5s
<perlmonkey> AimLXJ: did you type the backup name?
<pvh_sa|wrk> does anyone know a password manager that a) will allow me to access the passwords remotely (e.g. has a text-mode option for when i ssh in) and b) will let me print out a list of passwords ?
<fips> i cant get to sudo because i cant open a terminal
<fde> livingdaylight: Please check the guide ubottu told you.
<perlmonkey> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<soundray> livingdaylight: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS
<fde> !md5 | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 (14e4:4320) wireless card doesn't work... I can see all networks in NetworkManager, but when I try to connect to them, the icon spins for about 30 seconds, before the icon switch to the orange-triangle "No network connection" icon
<livingdaylight> adam7: thank you... but how is a noob  supposed to know where to search for that? should be clearly on the download page imo
<cwillu> Dvyjones, upgrade from gutsy, or fresh install?
<AimLXJ> perlmonkey: Okay it's a .bak, now what?
<leif> is it dangerus to use the test packs
<Dvyjones> cwillu: Fresh install
<adam7> livingdaylight: its also in the link ubottu gave you
<soundray> livingdaylight: it is. Have a look at the download page again.
<fde> livingdaylight: no one here is going to check through that string and ensure it's perfect for you.
<perlmonkey> now run dpkg-reconfigure on X
<cwillu> Dvyjones, from synaptic (on a wired link), install b43-fwcutter, follow the prompts, and then reboot and try it again
<livingdaylight> adam7: no, it aint.
<adam7> !md5 | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<laeg> cwillu: do you remember i installed nvidia-settings?
<JPSman> ok, I am trying to load up a WUBI and I only get to a initramfs - what do I do?
<leif> ok so i can use the test packesed
<fips> fde: why cant i open a terminal or the network gui
<Dvyjones> cwillu: I tried that, but it didn't work, besides, I can't do a wired link, since I don't have access to the router :(
<fde> fips: I dunno, you didn't tell me what the error is yet.
<livingdaylight> soundray: i'm staring at the download page
<AimLXJ> perlmonkey: Samething happens :\
<adam7> livingdaylight: sorry, you're right -- but it should be wherever you got the iso from
<perlmonkey> :(
<fde> perlmonkey: what's wrong?
<fips> fde: it says starting then just closes
<firestorm> Hi. Where does update-manager place all of its downloaded .deb files?
<Bert_2> hi, I'm running amarok and kopete in the gnome based ubuntu and they keep on taking sound away from eachother and sometimes they even crash eachother, can someone know why they do that and how to fix it ?
<fde> fips: via cli...
<livingdaylight> adam7: that is a how to for how to verify , but doesn't gibve me the actual correct page
<soundray> livingdaylight: do you know how to scroll?
<livingdaylight> adam7: thank you...
<livingdaylight> soundray: yup..
<fips> yes
<perlmonkey> fde: AimLXJ has upgraded to 8.04 and his graphics card is no longer detected in X
<JPSman> ok, I am trying to load up a WUBI and I only get to a initramfs - what do I do?
<cwillu> Dvyjones, then you're probably out of luck for the time being;  anything you need to do on the laptop is going to require some sort of download
<cwillu> laeg, yep?
<soundray> livingdaylight: then you will eventually find where it says MD5SUMS
<fips> i changed the hostname to the user name
<livingdaylight> adam7: so you can tell fde to stop giving people the howtocheckmd5sum when people ask for the number...
<Dvyjones> cwillu: I have a laptop (this one) with wireless network working, and a dsktop computer with it non-working
<fips> is that bad
<perlmonkey> Dvyjones: what you doing?
<fips> ?
<perlmonkey> Dvyjones you're in the same situation as me!
<Dvyjones> perlmonkey: Tring to get my wireless to work
<fde> perlmonkey: make sure he has linux-restricted-modules-generic ... and that version matches linux-image-generic (and depends in both cases) ... then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...
<livingdaylight> soundray: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<perlmonkey> Dvyjones I have wifi working on laptop tho
<Dvyjones> perlmonkey: Tell me if you find a solution
<livingdaylight> soundray: i don't see it
<fips> fde: i changed the hostname to the user name
<fips> should i not have done that?
<soundray> livingdaylight: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<laeg> cwillu: i need to confirm something with a restart before i talk to you about it brb!
<fde> fips: what does 'sudo -i' say?
<perlmonkey> fde: thanks
<cwillu> laeg, I'm going to bed right away though :p
<fips> fde: i cant get to sudo
<fragged> -.- installer now hanging on 'configuring apt (60%) scanning the mirror' inside virtualbox (ubuntu 7.10)
<perlmonkey> AimLXJ: did you see that?
<fde> fips: WHY?!
<laeg> cwillu: ok wait
<fde> fips: The error might not mean much to you, but it does to many.
<fips> fde: how do i
<adam7> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
 * perlmonkey at 71% on iso download
<AimLXJ> perlmonkey: Yes but how do I know if I have it?
<cwillu> fips, ctrl+alt+f1 (same+f7 to get back), log in, and you'll be at a terminal
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 (14e4:4320) wireless card doesn't work... I can see all networks in NetworkManager, but when I try to connect to them, the icon spins for about 30 seconds, before the icon switch to the orange-triangle "No network connection" icon. In syslog, I get the message "Old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change" many times
<laeg> cwillu: i changed my res to 1280x1024 @ 75hz with sudo nvidia-settings and wrote it to the xorg.conf through the program but when i restart it's 800x600/auto @75hz
<perlmonkey> AimLXJ: try and install it?
<livingdaylight> soundray: ok, but that is not the download page one is directed to from ubuntu homepage when clicking 'download' or is it 'get ubuntu now'
<livingdaylight> the page i showed you
<fde> Dvyjones: Does the wireless router have WPA or WEP security?
<perlmonkey> Dvyjones wifi in Linux can be a nightmare! I remember the problems I had, if you're lucky to have a chipset thats well supported it can be ok
<Dvyjones> fde: No, it has none for now, just to test
<livingdaylight> soundray: my point remains it could be more easily available and visible
<Dvyjones> fde: But I am going to enable WPA
<gordonjcp> perlmonkey: s/in Linux //g
<Dvyjones> fde: If its possible
<gordonjcp> perlmonkey: there, fixed that for you
<Moncky> Im geting "grep:memory exhausted" when running $tail -f <file> | grep <txt-string> Ive never seen this before is there a limit or somthing causing this?
<fde> Dvyjones: Hmm... did you actually click one of the networks to get it going? (seems weird, but I think I had to first time too)
<Dvyjones> fde: Yes
<AimLXJ> perlmonkey: Yea I have both of them and their updated
<cwillu>  Moncky what's txt-string?
<laeg> cwillu: re: my problem above this is the xorg - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11629/
<soundray> livingdaylight: your support issue has been solved, though. If you feel Ubuntu needs improving, file a bug.
<Moncky> cwillu: a sting containing text only
<perlmonkey> gordonjcp: thanks
<gordonjcp> perlmonkey: actually Linux is the second-easisest OS to get wifi working in
<fde> Dvyjones: You're in roaming mode? Can you go to Manually Configure Wireless or something similar and make sure it's right? (Should be in the same place, below...)
<livingdaylight> soundray: after half an hour of being given the wrong links and being patronized for good measure along the way
<perlmonkey> gordonjcp: i would not make such a statement
<cwillu> laeg, looks like you're going into recovery x instead of the regular x;  not sure why though
<firestorm> ﻿Where does update-manager place all of its downloaded .deb files?
<cwillu> firestorm, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<soundray> livingdaylight: now you're *really* going offtopic. Please stop.
<fde> livingdaylight: I wasn't patronizing you at all... I was directing you to the _correct_ way of checking on it...
<gordonjcp> perlmonkey: I would, and indeed I just did ;-)
<perlmonkey> its irrelevant
<livingdaylight> fde: no, soundray was patronizing me, asking me whether i can 'scroll' You were simply giving me the wrong links over and over
<cancer> fde: if i try to configure gwget using sudo im getting error like cannot get lock
<cancer> wat shd i do now
<Dvyjones> fde: Tried that, but it doesn't seem to work, atleast the "Network status" applet (the one with the bar on the side) whows im not connected)
<laeg> cwillu: it doesn't feel like recovery
<livingdaylight> fde: adam7 gave me the same link you did but at least could see and admit that it did not give me what i was needing and asking for
<soundray> livingdaylight: you referred to yourself as a noob. How should I know whether you know what scrolling is, let alone how to do it?
<laeg> cwillu: is there anyway i can confirm this? i don't get a recovery message at startup
<fde> livingdaylight: I gave you no incorrect links either... I gave you the links that explain how to _correctly_ check the md5sum... why do things manually that software can do automatically?
<cwillu> laeg, probably not then, dunno
<AimLXJ> perlmonkey: Are you still there?
 * cwillu seriously needs to go to bed :)
<laeg> cwillu: ty :)
<livingdaylight> soundray: ok, so delete patronizing.... i appreciate you were trying to help
<laeg> cwillu: bed is for quitters!
<livingdaylight> fde: that page did not give me the checksum to verfy against.
<fde> Dvyjones: I was getting that when I was trying to connect but got the wrong authentication... you're sure you turned off security on the wireless, and are allowing that MAC to access the router?
<fde> livingdaylight: no, but I told you how to get the checksum to check against on the CD... and so did the link...
<perlmonkey> AimLXJ yes
<Dvyjones> fde: I did a hard-reset on the router, all other comps in the house (bout 8) shows no secure, and mac adress filtering is off
<fips> fde: i guess it just needed rebooted
<Dvyjones> fde: I cant select No authentication in Manual configuration though
<livingdaylight> fde: i can tell you just wanna be right... i think we both have better things to do
<fde> Dvyjones: Can you see in the router settings whether that machine connected (have to know the mac address)
<Dvyjones> fde: So I just left the password field blank
<adam7> livingdaylight: just for you, I've added links to the md5s to the wiki page
 * soundray laughs at livingdaylight's lack of self-awareness
<Dvyjones> fde: Nope, its not showing up
 * perlmonkey eats a banana
<livingdaylight> adam7 thank you... :) I think it will be usefull for a lot of other people too
<fde> livingdaylight: I am trying to ensure you that no one was giving you the wrong answer, or being impolite at all... because you aren't aware of how things are done, doesn't make them wrong when someone tries to teach you.
 * Dvyjones snatches the banana from perlmonkey and eats it himself :P
<perlmonkey> :P
<joshuag> hey anyone know what cause 8.04 to stop after login screen its not a lock up but i have background with nothing. Fresh Install.
 * Dvyjones love bananas
 * perlmonkey gets another banana and turns his back to the room
<laeg> joshuag: is it white?
 * soundray shares his banana with poor perlmonkey
<perlmonkey> soundray so kind
<AimLXJ>  :|
<livingdaylight> fde: that page did not serve me... full stop. Either you can see that or you can't. adam7 recognized that the page didn't give me what i needed and has now gone and added the checksum number to the page i was referring to. Thank you again
<joshuag> no its like the standard background i gather
<laeg> sorry i don't know what it is
<perlmonkey> AimLXJ: I dont know what else to suggest sorry
<fde> Dvyjones: On my router, I have to explicitly define MAC's that can access it... your symtoms seem to match a case where authentication is failing... else it'd return to the computers, rather than the bars.
<joshuag> like a soft yellowy grey
 * Dvyjones thinks Dvyjones was bad to snatch bananas, and give perlmonkey ten bananas back
 * soundray holds out his hand
 * perlmonkey shares his 10 bananas with selected friends
<AimLXJ> perlmonkey: Well not sure if this helps but when I delete the xorg.config file everything goes back to normal but I won't have any drivers for 3D stuff.
<veliouras> hello
<Dvyjones> Dvyjones: Not the icon which you click to connect to a network, that one is returning to the computer, the other one with orange/green bars
<veliouras> i'd like to add my contacts in vcard format in Kontact but it does not recognise greek characters
<veliouras> any suggestions?
<perlmonkey> AimLXJ its always best to keep a backup of a good/working xorg config and then you can always refer to it and tailor your config how you need it
<AimLXJ> perlmonkey: Apparantly there was no backup at all after the upgrade :O
<perlmonkey> strange
<soundray> veliouras: when you run 'cat yourfile.vcf' in a terminal, do the greek characters display correctly?
<Dvyjones> fde: Now it shows the blue bars, but no blue bars are there :S
<perlmonkey> usually they have long extensions like a date or something isnt it?
 * fde thinks his brain needs a rest
<AimLXJ> perlmonkey: Well atleast now I know that I shouldn't upgrade this way and do a fresh install
<kPanic_> has anyone tried to run (some form of) Ubuntu on a Playstation 2 ?
<perlmonkey> yes
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 (14e4:4320) wireless card doesn't work... I can see all networks in NetworkManager, but when I try to connect to them, the icon spins for about 30 seconds, before the icon switch to the orange-triangle "No network connection" icon. In syslog, I get the message "Old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change" many times
<kPanic_> (and succeeded) ?
<AimLXJ> kPanic_: Not that i know of
<soundray> fde: I recommend hacking the kernel with a binary editor for relaxation
<fde> kPanic_: No... Black Rhino (if it's still around) was a Debian port to the PS2
<rutgermasi> Dvyjones: i've the same problem here on 8.04
<laeg> i'm on ubuntu 8.04 and i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when vlc is paused in the background i don't get sound in other apps - how can i fix this?
<fde> soundray: mmm... hah, I said a rest though, that'd just make it numb  :P
 * perlmonkey has a long standing problem with laptop requiring manual ifdown/ifup before wifi will work after booting
<soundray> fde :)
<kPanic_> i think I need the original Linuxdisc from Sony to install blackrhino.. unfort. sony stopped selling those discs
<soundray> perlmonkey: Ralink chipset?
<tobago> the useradd -G vboxusers tobago seems not work right now... id togago => lot of groups but no vboxusers. is it recommended to add the group to tobago in passwd by vi?
<AimLXJ> kPanic_: You can still eBay but prices for those are way too much  :p
<fde> tabris|away: you must log out and back in for groups to take effect.
<soundray> veliouras: still here?
<kPanic_> that's exactly why I don;t wanna buy ;) .. those eggheads at sony are selling stuff that's supposed to be free :s
<tobago> fde, mean me?
<perlmonkey> soundray: that's a Netgear WG511T Atheros chipset
<fde> tobago: yeah sorry
<livingdaylight> laeg: all i know is i got the same problem... I'd love to hear the solution
<tobago> fde, i tried it, but tobago was not added to vboxusers. dunno why. sounds crazy.
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 (14e4:4320) wireless card doesn't work... I can see all networks in NetworkManager, but when I try to connect to them, the icon spins for about 30 seconds, before the icon switch to the orange-triangle "No network connection" icon. In syslog, I get the message "Old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change" many times. I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LT
<fde> tobago: just edit /etc/group then  :)
<tobago> fde, o.k.
<bonaldo2000> How do I view the CPU utilization on my two cores ? I looked at top but it only displays an overall as far as I can see?
<nico8481> hello
<laeg> livingdaylight: did you do as i did following the ubuntu guide to disable it? i spoke with someone else who did the exact same thing and has resolved the issue
<DistroJockey> bonaldo2000, press the number 1 in top
<fde> bonaldo2000: System > Administration > System Monitor
<tobago> fde, wait. /etc/group? no. i meant /etc/passwd
 * perlmonkey iso download complete, cd burn commencing
<bonaldo2000> DistroJockey: thanks alot! That was easy!
<kPanic_> I guess I'll try to compile a Gentoo distro for MIPS.. maybe I can get it to work on a PS2.. thanks!
<livingdaylight> laeg: i wasn't aware of any 'guide' I went to system/preference/sound and switched from 'autodetect' to Alsa
<fde> tobago: you're adding the user to a group... /etc/group ... /etc/passwd changes shell and home folder etc.
<DistroJockey> bonaldo2000, :) no problem
<jburd> kPanic_: Don't your Debian available?/
<fde> tobago: also default group is there, but not subsequent groups.
<laeg> livingdaylight: that was the guide :)
<livingdaylight> laeg: i was watching a movie on vlc put it on pause to see something on tv , half hour later when i resumed there was no sound
<soundray> tobago: try 'adduser tobago vboxusers' or go via System-Administration-Users and groups
<laeg> livingdaylight: do you watch tv on your pc? tvpc?
<livingdaylight> laeg: oh, ok then... well, it fixed nothing over here
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<soundray> tobago: err, sudo of course
<DistroJockey> bonaldo2000, htop  is a nice tool also
<livingdaylight> laeg: no, that was tv separate from pc
<kPanic_> jburd: i'd rather use a source-distro for compiling al the stuff I need.. I came from Gentoo to Ubuntu couple of years ago
<nico8481> since i upgraded my macbook to ubuntu 8.04 i don't get any sound when i plug external speaker to it (the laptop internal speakers work though), any idea? (the ext. speakers are turned on and plugged in a wall outlet (oh yeah, and their volume isn't set to 0 :P))
<leif> is it dangerus to use the test deb
<jburd> kPanic_: Sure you can, but don't you think you'd end up wasting too much time? :-)
<rutgermasi> leif: What do u mean?
<livingdaylight> laeg: and no one seems to know what to do? :/
<tobago> fde, in /etc/group is for the groups isn't it? and to add tobago to group vboxusers, i have to edit /etc/passwd and ad the groupnumber of vboxusers to tobago
<laeg> livingdaylight: did you open something else in ubuntu that was using sound? i'm sure my issue is the driver isn't sharing sound across multiple applications - pulseaudio blows
<fde> tobago: you just add the username to the line containing vboxdrv after the last :
<Dvyjones> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<laeg> Dvyjones: that is not a solution
<kPanic_> jburd; prolly will, but that's better than buying an Xbox360  :p
<Dvyjones> laeg: That was for myself :P
<livingdaylight> laeg: certainly not initially. I just went back to vlc and hit resume
<fde> tobago: no, that would make that users primary group vboxusers ... that's not what you want.
<laeg> Dvyjones:  :P
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 (14e4:4320) wireless card doesn't work... I can see all networks in NetworkManager, but when I try to connect to them, the icon spins for about 30 seconds, before the icon switch to the orange-triangle "No network connection" icon. In syslog, I get the message "Old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change" many times. I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LT
<leif> there is a tab in unbunto updater that is named test builds  is those dangerus to use
<laeg> livingdaylight: i'm always here so lets keep each other up to date with any progress
<mysticdarkhack> boy, it now been two years now that I use linux
<soundray> !pm | veliouras
<ubottu> veliouras: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<mysticdarkhack> woohoo
<livingdaylight> laeg: i then put a different hard disc into laptop with xp on it... and via wubi installed xubuntu... but xubuntu would crash everytime i tried to access external hard drive and play a movie or any media
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<tobago> fde, yeah. sorry i mixed smthing up. now i udnerstood.
<tobago> understod
<tobago> stood
<rutgermasi> leif: Normal users should not enable the test repositories
<laeg> livingdaylight: breakfast
<leif> ok thanx
<veliouras> soundray sorry for the delay
<veliouras> i am here
<soundray> veliouras: when you run 'cat yourfile.vcf' in a terminal, do the greek characters display correctly?
<veliouras> hold on
<fips> fde: should i close those ports?
<PodMan99a> ok... i have a plantronics USB headset and wish to use it ... with generic kernel it works..... however virtualbox does not... so i use the server kernel and virtualbox works but USB headset doesnt...?? any ideas?
<livingdaylight> laeg: ok... well, i've just burned a new Hardy on disc . My previous install was an upgrade from Gutsy... i presume the sound issues to have totalled my install and just gonna do a fresh install and take it from there
<fde> tobago: It's ok, I wasn't clear enough first time I tried to explain... it's MUCH faster to manage users if you understand /etc/passwd and /etc/group though... just have to remember to give them a password and create their home folder after.
<rcahilig> please help Ubuntu Hardy resolution stuck at 640x480
<laeg> livingdaylight: don't be so hasty
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 (14e4:4320) wireless card doesn't work... I can see all networks in NetworkManager, but when I try to connect to them, the icon spins for about 30 seconds, before the icon switch to the orange-triangle "No network connection" icon. In syslog, I get the message "Old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change" many times. I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LT
<veliouras> soundray i get "No such file or directory" response
<fde> !attitude | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<livingdaylight> fde: huh?
<laeg> :O
<ipkaf> hi
<perlmonkey> 60 seconds to burn iso image woooo
<ipkaf> hi
<laeg> fde: he hasn't got a bad attitude
<soundray> veliouras: by 'yourfile.vcf', I meant the name and location of your vcard file
<livingdaylight> fde: are you referring to our previous conversation or ??
<Dvyjones> perlmonkey: First-time burn, or did you have some issues on other burns?
<laeg> oh, i didn't catch any previous conversation
<nico8481> Dvyjones, it was set to HDA Intel (Alsa mixer). I changed it to ALSA PCM via PMA (PulseAudio) but still no sound :-/
<max__> max
<veliouras> ok hold on again
<fde> livingdaylight: I just saw what laeg said, wasn't following really... apologies.
<ipkaf> what kind of file is this systeme xxx.o on ubuntu ???
<laeg> nico8481: pulseaudio is buggy
<livingdaylight> fde: ok
<perlmonkey> Dvyjones: my 1st burn took 11 mins at 4x, and that cd had issues I think, although it checked ok for errors
<ipkaf> what kind of file is this file  xxx.o on ubuntu ???
<PodMan99a> ok... i have a plantronics USB headset and wish to use it ... with generic kernel it works..... however virtualbox does not... so i use the server kernel and virtualbox works but USB headset doesnt...?? any ideas?
<akatsuki> hi
<akatsuki> one question
<perlmonkey> Dvyjones; that was my 2nd burn, at 52x
<mohamed_> hello all, how to install virtual cdrom ?
<akatsuki> does gnome uses metacity?
<fde> ipkaf: object file...
<kPanic_> maybe a long shot: does anyone here by any change have a HP Compaq NX-series laptop with the latest ubuntu running on it?
<laeg> akatsuki: it can but as standard ubuntu uses compiz
<soundray> !mountiso | mohamed_
<ubottu> mohamed_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<fde> akatsuki: Default Windows Manager for Gnome is Metacity, yes.
<ipkaf> which mean firmware file ??? fde
<nico8481> laeg, yeah but i don't have any ALSA entry in there besides the one that mentions PulseAudio (and the one I was using: HDA Intel (Alsa mixer) )
<mohamed_> thx soundray
<fde> ipkaf: yeah... it's a kernel object.
<Dvyjones> perlmonkey: Woot I burned Ubuntu Live CD 8.04 on DVD in 2 minutes on 4x :O
<kPanic_> I wonder if sleep/hibernate works on the latest kernel
<akatsuki> laeg.. de uninstall all compiz so
<veliouras> soundray: no, i get ???? instead of greek characters
<akatsuki> i guess im using metacity?
<perlmonkey> kPanic_ no but I have a vintage Compaq Lite (8086) running Dos 3.2
<livingdaylight> fde: i was about to presume you wanted to resume hostilities :) Look i know and appreciate that you and no one here is getting paid and its volutary... AND i really appreciate it. I want you to know that.
<ipkaf> i can use this file for any linux system
<perlmonkey> Dvyjones: :D
<ipkaf> ???
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 (14e4:4320) wireless card doesn't work... I can see all networks in NetworkManager, but when I try to connect to them, the icon spins for about 30 seconds, before the icon switch to the orange-triangle "No network connection" icon. In syslog, I get the message "Old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change" many times. I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LT
<livingdaylight> laeg: what do you mean not so hasty?
<fde> akatsuki: Ubuntu will default you to Compiz if your graphics card is half way decent.
<kPanic_> perlmonkey: LOL
<laeg> akatsuki: for an easy and quick way to swap back and fourth install compiz-fusion-icon (tray icon)
<ipkaf> ok thx  fde
<veliouras> soundray: i have transfered all the data from microsoft outlook using outport
<kPanic_> perlmonkey : I guess that hardware isn't really like ehmm. .. compatible?
<akatsuki> i see
<laeg> nico8481: i am having issues with pulseaudio myself that have as yet been unresolved
<rutgermasi> Dvyjones: ive tried a lot to get bcm worked again, ill send a bug report this week
<perlmonkey> KPanic_ that could run Linux easily, but not X
<laeg> akatsuki: no
<akatsuki> i mean i try compiz for a while.. but my laptop use to get super hot after a while
<soundray> veliouras: the encoding of your file is something other than UTF-8 -- probably ISO8859 or some Windows encoding. You will need something to convert the encoding.
<akatsuki> thats why i uninstall everything of compiz and im using none visual effects
<Deags> hello everyone i am having a problem with bluetooth and was curious if any of you know why my bluetooth headset from plantronics is showing up but my lg vx8600 phone is not any ideas what to check for or any workarounds
<fde> livingdaylight: I don't hold a grudge... I'm incapable of it, requires too much energy... I just recalled how you were previously, and thought "don't be hasty" meant you were acting in a similar way. It puts off many, I just try to explain in a mature manner where I think the issue is coming from...
<perlmonkey> KPanic_ it was a very early "notebook" way ahead of its time when most laptops of that era were "luggables" has a small 10" LCD mono
<laeg> livingdaylight: i mean don't rush a reinstall - you may still find a solution and it will be twice as frustrating if you reinstall and it happens again
<akatsuki> with everything i mean everything... i type compiz on the synaptic.. and everything that was installed.. i uninstall
<veliouras> soundray: "something" means something extra in ubuntu or in windows?
<jsoftw> How do I get ubuntu to auto-mount a flash drive?
<jsoftw> It used to in 7.10 or whatever, but in 8.04 it does not
<akatsuki> im using zero visual effects and non compiz
<livingdaylight> laeg: i'd love it if there was a solution
<akatsuki> im sure about that
<kPanic_> perlmonkey: I have a 2 year old NX-8220, runs Ubuntu beautifully (with AIGLX), but because of the SLAB-allocator (and ATI-prop. drivers) the sleep/hibernate doesn;t work
<jsoftw> how do I do it manually? I just done it and could not get it to be writeable by a normal user.
<fde> livingdaylight: No need to believe I have prior motives or now dislike you because we disagreed once... I'm not like that  :D
<laeg> livingdaylight: let me know if you find one
<kPanic_> I'm wondering if SLAB was changed it SLUB in 8
<soundray> veliouras: I'm just looking for a Ubuntu tool that would do it. There is a package called libunicode-map-perl
<fde> livingdaylight: What is the issue?
<laeg> akatsuki: do as i said to confirm
<perlmonkey> kPanic_: ahh, its a common prob with laptops running Linux eh, I have the same prob with my Toshiba Tecra and many other makes/models
<laeg> akatsuki: i have to go now
<livingdaylight> fde: i hold no grudge either. we got our nickers in a twist for nothing. I just wanted someone to verify my checksums on my iso seeing as there was none given on the downoad page
<veliouras> soundray please send me a line on this
<rutgermasi> Dvyjones: I think this is your problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4798063, its also mine
<livingdaylight> fde: oh, its sound
<laeg> lets polarize and have a fight about it!
<akatsuki> laeg but you ask me to install compiz
<akatsuki> why?
<soundray> !info libunicode-map-perl | veliouras
<akatsuki> i dont need it
<ubottu> veliouras: libunicode-map-perl (source: libunicode-map-perl): Perl module for mapping charsets from and to UTF16 Unicode. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.112-10 (hardy), package size 468 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<laeg> akatsuki: i didn't ask you to install compiz
<fde> livingdaylight: yuck... what sound card?
<Deags> hello everyone i am having a problem with bluetooth and was curious if any of you know why my bluetooth headset from plantronics is showing up but my lg vx8600 phone is not any ideas what to check for or any workarounds
<akatsuki> my laptop gets super hot
<leif> is there a mmo in a deb format
<laeg> akatsuki: read what i said again.
<akatsuki> so what you mean.. sorry
<kPanic_> perlmonkey: ah.. ok.. it's a bigger problem, not only HP laptops.. okay..
<perlmonkey> akatsuki: what is the make and what cpu spec?
<akatsuki> you say to install compiz-fisoin icon
<laeg> it's a tray icon that lets you switch back and foruth from compiz to metacity very easily
<soundray> veliouras: I don't think that's the best solution though, having to write a Perl script
<laeg> yes
<veliouras> ok thanks
<livingdaylight> fde: i was watching a movie with vlc when i put it on pause to do something else. when i came back sound was dead. I went to system/preference/sound and switched everything from autodetect to alsa but with no success. I was told it has something to do with puseaudio being buggy
<akatsuki> hp laptop and cpu amd turion
<rutgermasi> akatsuki: it's the package 'fusion-icon'
<akatsuki> whats that
<DistroJockey> jsoftw, so you did get the USB device to mount automatically but can't write to it?
<akatsuki> for what i need that?
<veliouras> soundray do we have an easier solution? i am not an experienced user
<akatsuki> im just asking if im using metacity
<akatsuki> thats all
<jsoftw> DistroJockey: no I had to mount it manually, and cant write to it.
<PodMan99a> ok... i have a plantronics USB headset and wish to use it ... with generic kernel it works..... however virtualbox does not... so i use the server kernel and virtualbox works but USB headset doesnt...?? any ideas?
<jsoftw> (as a normal user)
<laeg> livingdaylight: i didn't tell you that pulse audio was your problem, you told me that ;)
<perlmonkey> I had a HP omnibook laptop once (late 1990s), it looked something like an Apple Powerbook
<akatsuki> whichi windows manager i am using thats all i want to know
<akatsuki> but im sure im not using compiz
<akatsuki> thats for sure
<fde> livingdaylight: hardy is using pulseaudio ... likely something played a sound for some alert, and vlc wasn't using pulse.
<laeg> akatsuki: i've told you a solution to that.
<DistroJockey> jsoftw, normally it would automount. Must be a deeper issue
<rutgermasi> akatsuki: You can control which window manager youre running by installing fusion-icon
<PodMan99a> im guessing that the kernel does not have USB audio and virtualization... whats best ?? building my own?
<fde> livingdaylight: Is sound still working elsewhere?
<kPanic_> perlmonkey: whow.. that's old.. is it still working like it's supposed to?
<livingdaylight> fde: no, not even after rebooting
<jsoftw> DistroJockey: *shrug* it used to
<DistroJockey> jsoftw, just a flash drive?
<perlmonkey> kPanic_ my toshiba is weird.. sometimes it will sleep and resume fine, and other times it wont wake up, its like random :D
<jsoftw> yeah
<livingdaylight> fde: what is the command lmpcia?
<akatsuki> ook
<akatsuki> i understand rutgermasi
<akatsuki> thanks
<livingdaylight> to detect my hardware?
<perlmonkey> kPanic_ in the end I just disabled suspend/sleep function
<fde> livingdaylight: lspci | grep -i audio
<Deags> ﻿hello everyone i am having a problem with bluetooth and was curious if any of you know why my bluetooth headset from plantronics is showing up but my lg vx8600 phone is not any ideas what to check for or any workarounds
<DistroJockey> jsoftw, can you check if the user you are using can mount external devices?
<kPanic_> perlmonkey: me too, but that really sux coz it takes ages to boot :s
<perlmonkey> yeah its a real pain
<soundray> veliouras: you said you used outport -- is this Windows software?
<fde> livingdaylight: list pci devices ... only return things that match audio, but don't care about case
<rutgermasi> livingdaylight: maybe you mean lspci?
<veliouras> soundray yes
<kPanic_> perlmonkey: you're toshiba; does it have ATI-video>
<livingdaylight> fde: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<barlrol> hay if my drives dont show on desktop after startup does that mean they are not mounted?
<jsoftw> DistroJockey: I was mounting it as root... I was unaware you could mount stuff as a normal user...
<radoen> hellop
<livingdaylight> rutgermasi: that was it, thank you :)
<livingdaylight> its been a while
<fde> livingdaylight: snd-hda-intel ... lots of people have issues with that, but it _was_ working...
<akatsuki> does metacity is the manager that uses less memory?
<jsoftw> DistroJockey: fixed now, used a different umask..
<akatsuki> or which is the one?
<radoen> what i've to do to use TOR on FF 3.0 ?
<akatsuki> i dont need design.. i hate design
<barlrol> hay if my drives dont show on desktop after startup does that mean they are not mounted?
<akatsuki> i just want a cold laptop
<DistroJockey> jsoftw, normally you will need to be root to mount
<perlmonkey> kPanic_ has S3 SuperSavage, 16mb vdram
<livingdaylight> fde: i agree, it was working. Suddenly stopped and haven't got as much as a beep out of my system since
<fde> livingdaylight: does cat /dev/urandom | /dev/dsp work after entering 'sudo -i' ? (ctrl + c to stop the noise if it works)
<DistroJockey> jsoftw, ahh, good  to hear :)
<perlmonkey> kPanic_ not too shabby a card, had better luck in Linux with it (and as a mythtv client) than other graphics cards in past
<fde> livingdaylight: uhh > not | sorry
<kakoonia> Hi.. im trying to figure out why my wireless card isnt detecting any wireless networks.. im on ubuntu 8.04 and my wireless card is a : Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG and i think its set on wlan0... Help?
<akatsuki> btw i cant found.. fusion-icon
<akatsuki> :?(
<Deags> hello everyone i am having a problem with bluetooth and was curious if any of you know why my bluetooth headset from plantronics is showing up but my lg vx8600 phone is not any ideas what to check for or any workarounds
<fde> livingdaylight: trying to see if it's just that user that has no rights, or if there is a deeper issue.
<livingdaylight> fde: i'm in a different hard drive now
<kPanic_> perlmonkey: ah.ok.. that's why it prolly sometimes works; using ATI-cards suspend2ram and hibernate just never works... system locks up completely
<kakoonia> btw.. i have lots of wireless networks in the area including my own..
<perlmonkey> :(
<kakoonia> akatsuki : 8.04?
<kPanic_> I guess I have to get a new laptop.. was planning that anyway
<Deags> any bluetooth experts at all?
<DistroJockey> barlrol, type  mount  in a terminal to see what is mounted
<perlmonkey> kPanic_ are you going to stay with Compaq/HP or try something else?
<radoen> none can help me?
<irc> Hello. I am seeking for an application that would do automatically backups of certain folders for me. Can anyone point me to one?
<fde> kPanic_: Try to stick to Intel stuff if at all possible... intel graphics etc etc...
<soundray> veliouras: do you get a help message when you type      iconv -?
<Vegombrei> what is a .chm file and how do i view it ?
<livingdaylight> fde: coz laeg mentioned having an issue with it, i mentioned having the same problem. I'm currently in a differnt hard drive running xp and installed xubuntu with wubi. But i'm not happy with xubuntu either
<veliouras> iconv-
<perlmonkey> I recommend Toshiba a lot for laptops, very durable machines and quite well supported in Linux, toshutils etc
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 (14e4:4320) wireless card doesn't work... I can see all networks in NetworkManager, but when I try to connect to them, the icon spins for about 30 seconds, before the icon switch to the orange-triangle "No network connection" icon. In syslog, I get the message "Old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change" many times. I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LT
<soundray> veliouras: please enter the - hyphen and the ? question mark as well
<fde> kPanic_: they have _very_ good support for Linux... Nvidia and ATI don't even release their specs, let alone provide open source drivers.
<kakoonia> Deags: what are you trying to connect?
<DistroJockey> Vegombrei, it's a compressed html file used in Windows
<akatsuki> no 8.04
<veliouras> you mean in a terminal window or here?
<akatsuki> 7.10
<kPanic_> perlmonkey: not sure yet.. I love HP coz of their service, but they use ATI (except when you have the laptop built by specs, expensive)
<Vegombrei> DistroJockey: how do i view it thru ubuntu ?
<Deags> my vx8600 phone its an lg phone my plantronics headset connects but my phone wont any ideas?
<livingdaylight> fde: i was just gonna burn and do a fresh install of Hardy on the other drive as it had been an uprade from Gutsy and upgrades can be problematic, when laeg mentioned to to be hasty
<soundray> veliouras: terminal window
<perlmonkey> kPanic_ aye, i like HP as a company too, but i dislike ATI i must say
<fde> livingdaylight: I'm not a fan of XFce at all. I think you should either use a DE, or use a straight WM... XFce fails at both if you ask me.
<akatsuki> how can i install fusion-icon?
<akatsuki> anyone?
<veliouras> soundray i get "command not found"
<DistroJockey> Vegombrei, may not be compressed. You could try just opening it with gedit.(will be alot of weird stuff though)
<kakoonia> Deags: does it detect your phone ?
<rio> hi, with hardy my thinkpad gets stuck when i pull out the dvd-drive, this was working well with gutsy :(
<rutgermasi> akatsuki: synaptic package manager?
<kPanic_> I'm actually thinking of getting a MacBook
<Deags> nah and im not sure why i read on the internet that it works just fine
<perlmonkey> I run XFCE on my laptop cuz it runs way faster on my hardware challenged lappy
<DistroJockey> veliouras, terminal
<akatsuki> yes i try
<kakoonia> akatsuki: which distro..
<fde> livingdaylight: If it's a fresh upgrade, and you have backed up things you want to keep, go for it... saves time in most cases if you can do without the data lost.
<soundray> veliouras: which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<akatsuki> ubuntu
<rutgermasi> Vegombrei: I dont think you have the right program (its probably the windows version)
<kPanic_> sweet hardware, NVidia graphics, lot's of battery-time..
<veliouras> soundray 8.04
<rutgermasi> this is #ubuntu ..
<Vegombrei> DistroJockey: its a ubuntu for dummies doccument .. why would someone compress it thru windows ?
<DistroJockey> veliouras, miss, sorry
<|Dreams|> akatsuki: sudo apt-get fusion-icon
<livingdaylight> fde: yea, i think so too. Doens't seem like there is a straightforward solution. I just wish i knew what went wrong so it doen'st happen again
<Vegombrei> rutgermasi: its a ubuntu for dummies doccument .. why would someone compress it thru windows ?
<perlmonkey> I have a dual battery setup on my laptop, i can squeeze 5-6 hrs out of it usually
<|Dreams|> sorry sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<DistroJockey> Vegombrei, lol, no idea. You have a link to it?
<kakoonia> Deags: well.. if its not ditected, did you check the bluetooth is powered on your phone? (lowest level question)
<rutgermasi> Vegombrei: where did you download it?
<Lokii-> can someone remind me where the login themes are stored
<livingdaylight> fde: are people being recommended to go to 'sound' and switch everyting to Alsa?
<soundray> veliouras: did you enter it exactly as I said?  "iconv -?" -- everything between the " quotes
<veliouras> yes
<akatsuki> dreams.. didnt work
<Vegombrei> DistroJockey: nah .. downloaded it from mininova the torrent site ... hey can i send it to you .. mebbe you can figure out hor to view it and tell me how
<Deags> i was reading how to do it here and i sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez-gnome gnome-vfs-obexftp like it told me and then scanned by using hcitool scan and yes its powered on and put into the discovery mode it only gives me 1 min so i have to work fast everytime
<|Dreams|> do you have extra repos enabled?
<akatsuki> akatsuki@akatsuki-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get fusion-icon
<akatsuki> E: Invalid operation fusion-icon
<kPanic_> perlmonkey: that's a lot! Regular usage of high processor-usage?
<akatsuki> akatsuki@akatsuki-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get fusion-icon
<akatsuki> E: Invalid operation fusion-icon
<perlmonkey> I dont know about other laptops, but Toshiba make batteries that fit into the cd/floppy disk bay, secondary battery packs
<fde> livingdaylight: for kicks... try hitting ESC when prompted (QUICKLY, you only get 3 secs) and go to "Rescue mode" ... there is apparently some magic "fixall" option or something... it's magic, but it fixes so many strange issues.
<kakoonia> akatsuki: add install after the apt-get
<|Dreams|> sudo apt-get install fusion-icon i know it works i just installed it
<veliouras> soundray sorry
<leif> what does irc mean when i need to be idendified
<veliouras> i missed the space
<moDumassest> evening all, um, some issues with update manager "W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<soundray> veliouras: that's important too
<moDumassest> very and over again
<fde> livingdaylight: no, certainly not... that makes the situation worse actually... because Ubuntu doesn't use dmix.
<Lokii-> perlmunkey , :) sup :) hey you know where the files for the login screens are stored ?
<perlmonkey> KPanic_ it is indeed, my laptop only has a P3-933 which does not get so hot as the more modern CPUs, but its sufficient for my needs really
<Vegombrei> DistroJockey: how doi send you a file thru irssi ?
<DistroJockey> Vegombrei, sure. sec
<soundray> veliouras: are you getting a help message this time?
<veliouras> soundray i get a list of options. now what?
<livingdaylight> fde: ok, cheers
<akatsuki> kakoonia.. i get this... E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<akatsuki> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rutgermasi> Vegombrei: http://www.linux.com/feature/122171
<soundray> veliouras: what's the name of the file you want to import into kontact?
<fde> livingdaylight: dmix is the default alsa sound server... pulseaudio is lower latency, but the implementation in Ubuntu is poor currently honestly.
<|Dreams|> do u have a package manager open?
<kakoonia> akatsuki: you got any apt synaptics runnning?
<|Dreams|> synaptic
<joaopinto> moDumassest, you are using a local proxy which is diying
<kPanic_> perlmonkey: lol.. i was just complaining in a dutch chatroom bout the high temp the processor : 85 c :s
<veliouras> soundray it's a list of vcf files
<perlmonkey> phew!
<moDumassest> joaopinto, im not though
<soundray> veliouras: how many?
<veliouras> 250+
<moDumassest> joaopinto, using a local proxy i mean
<Deags> kakoonia: ﻿i was reading how to do it here and i sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez-gnome gnome-vfs-obexftp like it told me and then scanned by using hcitool scan and yes its powered on and put into the discovery mode it only gives me 1 min so i have to work fast everytime
<DistroJockey> Vegombrei, join me in #.chm
<joaopinto> moDumassest, so, your entries on sources.list are poiting to localhost:4001 ?
<leif> how do i get a indenditet on irc
<akatsuki> no
<akatsuki> now i got this
<akatsuki> Reading package lists... Done
<akatsuki> Building dependency tree
<akatsuki> Reading state information... Done
<akatsuki> E: Couldn't find package fusion-icon
<FloodBot3> akatsuki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lokii-> perlmonkey, are you the same guy i know from EFnet ?
<kPanic_> it's compiling stuff, and I have compiz running.. the proc and video are connected ; hence the temp.
<perlmonkey> in the future people will look back and laugh about how hot laptops got
<moDumassest> joaopinto, gimme a sec and il checkit
<osh_> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<perlmonkey> but now tis no joke, they get very hot, all that heat is wasted energy
<|Dreams|> enable extra repos akatsuki
<rutgermasi> akatsuki: enable common repos using system->administration->software sources
<kakoonia> Deags: sorry budd im not sure then.. i installed only the obex-ftp.. and it worked out for me.. try to scan it through the bluetooth manager icon you probobly got on... "browse device" and try connecting.. through it ...
<perlmonkey> Likii: no thats an imposter :P
<rutgermasi> !fusion-icon
<ubottu> Factoid fusion-icon not found
<soundray> veliouras: let's try this: cd to the directory where they are located. Then run "for i in *.vcf ; do iconv --from-code=ISO-8859-7 --to-code=UTF-8 $i ; done >>kontact.vcf "
<osh_> No vmware-server in hardy yet? Anyone know if/when it'll show up?
<kPanic_> perlmonkey : yup, but mine has to be cleaned too .. tabacco + cathear = HOT
<kakoonia> akatsuki: Which ubuntu you running?
<perlmonkey> haha
<Deags> kakoonia: i did no dice i wonder why other people can see theres and i do the same thing and nothing
<kPanic_> I guess I have to call HP again
<soundray> veliouras: this should create a single file called kontact.vcf which you should import into kontact.
<akatsuki> gutsy
<perlmonkey> HP make lovely printers and workstations
<veliouras> soundray thanks. hold on please
<perlmonkey> I have them :P
<moDumassest> joaopinto, i did install tor though
<moDumassest> joaopinto, me sources.list http://pastebin.org/35395
<soundray> veliouras: do you know how to copy and paste? Easier than typing
<perlmonkey> does anyone remember what HP's Unix OS was called?
<osh_> perlmonkey: I've had good experience with their servers too actually...
<kPanic_> HPUX
<GibbaTheHutt> hp-ux
<perlmonkey> oh yes
<veliouras> soundray :P
<joaopinto> perron, it's HP-UX
<perlmonkey> is that still going/supported?
<joaopinto> yes
<kPanic_> dunno..
<akatsuki> im still getting
<akatsuki> E: Couldn't find package fusion-icon
<osh_> joaopinto: and the "-" is a substitute for "S" I'm told. ;-)
<Deags> kakoonia: u think if i wined the cd that came with the blutooth usb drive it would work?
<kPanic_> why use HPUX when you can get FreeBSD
<IMD> hello, can someone help me?
<akatsuki> is there any other way to know which window manager I am using?
<leif> any one can help me whit getting a idendifi on irc
<IMD> I installed ubuntu, and it was working fine
<joaopinto> osh_, you are misinformed
<akatsuki> im pretty sure is metacity.. if im not using compiz then is metacity i guess
<akatsuki> ?
<IMD> then I installed a bunch of updates and now my network connection won't work
<kakoonia> akatsuki: well fusion isnt on the repositories for gutsy.. sec.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3163821&postcount=8
<perlmonkey> grrr i hate my neighbours
<perlmonkey> hows a monkey to code with all these noise distractions
<joaopinto> moDumassest, from the error message, you must have a proxy configuration , eventually pointing to the tor service (that localhost 4001)
<kPanic_> my neighbours hate me ( i'm DnB dj :))
<IMD> I think it's because of the local loopback interface
<perlmonkey> :D
<IMD> how do I remove it?
<joaopinto> moDumassest, check /etc/apt/apt.conf and /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*
<veliouras> soundray i get "iconv: illegal input sequence at position 31"
<soundray> IMD: don't
<moDumassest> joaopinto, im googling a solution, thanks
<soundray> veliouras: okay
<kakoonia> Deags: i dunno, didnt try it..
<soundray> IMD: that won't solve it
<osh_> joaopinto: I've worked with it. Both HPsUX, Slowaris and all other old dragons. They all had their quirks that made them annoying in some ways, good in others.
<fde> kPanic_: Why use FreeBSD when you have Linux? Same question.
<kPanic_> coz it's a lot safer ?
<fde> kPanic_: How so?
<kPanic_> jails!
<fde> kPanic_: chroot
<kPanic_> i'd rather use a jail
<moDumassest> joaopinto, i have no apt.conf, but i do have a apt.conf.d
<veliouras> soundray now what? is it ready?
<perlmonkey> Linux is not Unix eh
<kPanic_> but that's only for servers
<akatsuki> is there anyway to know which window manager i am using?
<kPanic_> my daytoday-laptop is ubuntu
<fde> kPanic_: I'd rather an OS with RBAC/MAC implementations that don't suck
<IMD> all right what should I do then?
<soundray> veliouras: I assumed that the encoding of your .vcfs was iso8859-7, as this is a standard Greek encoding. Apparently it's something different, though
<akatsuki> another one that is not fusion-icon
<hal> perlmonkey: not unix?
<kakoonia> akatsuki: didnt you try the link i gave you?
<Deags> fde: are you good with bluetooth by chance u seem like a pretty smart cookie lol?
<perlmonkey> hal: we were discussing Unix OS's
<osh_> fde: , kPanic_: When you're done debating Linux/xBSD perhaps you could tell us if Emacs or Vi is better... >;-)
<veliouras> soundray a new file is created though. should i try to import this?
<fde> Deags: I have no bluetooth devices, so no experience really... System > Administration > Bluetooth is where I'd start though.
<kPanic_> LOL..
<perlmonkey> osh_ its personal choice? I prefer vi myself its quick and easy
<kakoonia> damn.. i forgot i needed some help too...
<which123> 999
<akatsuki> kakoonia I did
<perlmonkey> its what you're used to I guess
<kakoonia> Hi.. im trying to figure out why my wireless card isnt detecting any wireless networks.. im on ubuntu 8.04 and my wireless card is a : Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG and i think its set on wlan0... Help?
<soundray> veliouras: it's worth trying
<akatsuki> but im not an user
<akatsuki> there
<kPanic_> osh_ : im lazy; pico ;)
<akatsuki> so i cant take the file
<perlmonkey> kakooia: did you enter the correct wifi station settings? name, channel etc
<fde> osh_: Linux/BSD is arguable in a sane fashion... emacs vs vi is all personal choice, nothing particularly technical to comparisons.
<veliouras> ok hold on
<osh_> perlmonkey: depends on the task at hand for me. emacs for scripting, vi for quick edits.
<nico8481> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kakoonia> akatsuki: ahh.. damn.. you can register though.. but sec..
<Deags> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<akatsuki> thx
<perlmonkey> fde: well put
<veliouras> soundray u did it!
<soundray> !yay | veliouras
<ubottu> veliouras: Glad you made it! :-)
<veliouras> u r my hero!
<IMD> so what do I do?
<IMD> it was working fine and a software update borked it
<soundray> veliouras: para kalo
<rutgermasi> !repeat | IMD
<ubottu> IMD: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<veliouras> thanks for everything! i guess i'll be promoted to a "copy-paste magician"
<which123> When I press the reboot in the menu,password input box appeared .How can I reboot without input password?
<kPanic_> actually; for me Vi is enough; it's on every base-system.. .. concering linux vs xbsd; i'm used to using FreeBSD, but Ubuntu is just plain easy.. no hassle
<perlmonkey> isnt there a new "improved" version of vi which has an interface a bit like emacs? I have tried it once I think, but prefer the good old simple version
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: ye.. i tried that.. didnt work, but im mostly intersted that it will find available wireless networks.. like it needs to wake up or something.. i dunno.. when i tried to feed it with my wireless networks essid+wep key nothing happened (all info was correct)
<leif> hmm why does irc say i need to be identified when i conect to a new forum
<Martiini> Someone please help me with creating a wiki page  @ wiki.ubuntu.com/
<soundray> veliouras: it's worth remembering iconv, in case you need to convert other Windows files to Ubuntu's encoding
<fde> perlmonkey: weird cuz if you've typed 'vi' in Ubuntu, you're using vim ... which is vi improved.
<perlmonkey> kaoonia: oh that sounds like a driver issue.. did you try and bring it up manually? ifdown x and ifup x  (where x is the name of the device)
<soundray> veliouras: it's documented in 'man iconv'
<rutgermasi> Martiini: What page would you create?
<veliouras> soundray u r right. but i don't remeber how to do it!
<fde> perlmonkey: vi itself is a pain to use.
<veliouras> ok thanks again!
<perlmonkey> kacoonia: may also be config issue, make sure you're using the right device name, a common error with wifi setup
<osh_> fde: again I'd say it depends on the task at hand. linux does some things great, bsd shines in other areas. if either was missing we'll all be missing somethings.
<Martiini> rutgermasi:  comprehensive and complete list of linux backup solutions/applications
<perlmonkey> fde: ahh yes thats it, vim
<kPanic_> fde : only if y're not used to it .. (as is anything else)
<krim_> I think I've found a bug, place your mouse pointer on one of the lines under a word at http://www.ekuriren.se/hermes/article/EK-20050124-06_1.html and it should start rapidly changing between arrow and hand, right?
<rutgermasi> Martiini: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide
<smmagic> krim_, Trying now o_o
 * osh_ needs to get some lunch.
<leif> this is strange i cant concet to a irc sever
<krim_> smmagic: Has to be exactly on the line
<fde> kPanic_: very true... I shouldn't have stated that line at all... sorry.
<Martiini> rutgermasi: yea, I have read that and registered .. if you read that page , you can see there is no way to start a page
<rutgermasi> leif: you are connected to freenode ;)
<smmagic> Can't get it to work krim_
<leif> yeah when i want to conect to #blender on free node i cant
<kakoonia> perlmonkey : hehehe!! i was looking for that command up/down, i tried iwconfig wlan0 power up.. i remembered something about it.. and how do i check which driver is loaded?
<kPanic_> fde: sorry for what? Having an opinion? ;)
<soundray> krim_: it's a feature :)
<smmagic> oops
<leif> on a 2 client
<smmagic> Just did,, krim_
<krim_> Hm, are you using Firefox 3? Hardy?
<rutgermasi> Martiini: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide/PageCreation , To create a page go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pagename
<croddy> i need to do some maintenance on my system using a live CD -- i know the standard *installer* does not support installing to a luks filesystem, but does anyone know offhand whether cryptsetup is on it?
<smmagic> firefox 3, hardy. krim_
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: lsmod will show all drivers loaded
<croddy> (if not, i'll have to go get knoppix or something)
<krim_> smmagic: And it worked now?
<smmagic> yeah, I was doing the wrong thing, heh
<veliouras> !iconv
<ubottu> Factoid iconv not found
<kPanic_> !kernel panic
<ubottu> Factoid kernel panic not found
<rutgermasi> croddy: You can install cryptsetup with the live cd
<kPanic_> bummer
<paulcros> Is swiftfox a lot faster than firefox?
<Lokii-> croddy apt-get install cryptsetup
<croddy> no paulcros it is not
<krim_> smmagic: Ah good, I guess I'll find somewhere to report it
<Dnz> hi all can anyone tell me how to install XMMS player?
<fde> croddy: It's not, try the alternate installer if you want encrypted fs's
 * kPanic_ thinks it's time for SIESTA :D
<Dnz> on ubuntu
<fde> paulcros: SwiftFox just sets some configs in Firefox.
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: if you unplug the card and plug back in, and then do dmesg, you will see what driver its trying to use
<smmagic> krim_, before you do, perhaps install opera and try?
<croddy> fde, i don't need an installer that supports it, i need a livecd environment that supports it
<joaopinto> dngr, XMMS is no longer available on the repositories, you should use one of the existing media players instead
<croddy> thanks Lokii- and rutgermasi i forgot about installing stuff from APT on the liveCD
<Lokii-> Dnz or you can recompile the kernel and add encryption if its not already in it
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: will also give status/any errors, might be helpful
<Lokii-> and install the cryptsetup package
<paulcros> croddy, oh thank you. so thats to say I no need to install the swiftfox after firefox.
<Lokii-> and your ready to go
<fde> paulcros: Everything SwiftFox does, other than that thing on the bottom of the window, you can do with Firefox manually, if you know what you're doing.
<Dnz> can you tell me any of good media players for Ubuntu
<croddy> Dnz, it's gone, try audacious
<soundray> krim_: the dotted line changes to a continuous line on mouseover. This removes it from under the pointer, which causes it to be changed back. This causes it to cycle. That's not a bug -- it's expected behaviour ( smmagic)
<rutgermasi> Dnz: VLC is a good mediaplayer
<soundray> !player | Dnz
<ubottu> Dnz: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: well plugit out physically is too messy..
<croddy> if you want an XMMS clone, that is, if you have a large library perhaps rhythmbox or amarok
<fde> croddy: ok then what rutgermasi said
<Dnz> !player
<soundray> Dnz: if you liked XMMS, you will like audacious
<kakoonia> akatsuki: did you manage to downloadd the file?
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: its only of those internal tiny cards?
<perlmonkey> *one
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: Yup.
<fde> Dnz: What kinda player do you usually like?
<[1]IMD> problem fixed
<paulcros> fde, Oh I see. I always thought swiftfox did some tweak by CPU.
<[1]IMD> pebcak
<Dnz> Thanx ALL
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: ahh ok, just do a grep on dmesg for the device or something related
<Dnz> Winamp:P lol
<Dnz>  thanx all
<[1]IMD> but the issue was rather :psyduck:
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: Ye.. im gonna go and try everything from the starts..
<perlmonkey> :)
<Swtty> hello, i have problems with the package management. it warns me about an inconsistent package that i tried to install. there is no way to reinstall the .deb. what can i do?
<zimnyx> I'm running feisty on my box. It is server box, so I really don't need X there, so I want to upgrade from desktop feisty to server edgy. Is it possible with do-release-upgrade would do it?
<Lokii-> Dnz XMMS is next to the same as winamp but give amarok a try i can guarantee you will fall in love
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: Thanks for the help bro..
<perlmonkey> np
<fde> paulcros: Nope... it mostly does things like making multiple connections to each website... most sites throttle to like 10kb/s
<[1]IMD> I had the cat5 from the cable modem plugged into one of the switch ports instead of the wan port
<Dnz> loki where to get?
<[1]IMD> the confusing thing is it's been like that for a good month and it was working fine
<Lokii-> Dnz sudo apt-get install amarok
<fde> paulcros: Swift just doesn't let you go high enough that you get IP banned by some sites  :P
<perlmonkey> me goes back to cutting PCB's with a hacksaw while chewing on dried banana chips
<paulcros> fde, :)
<leif_> why does my irc say i need to get a indentified on a freenode sever channel
<fde> Lokii-: Looks like audacious will be better for him.
<Dnz> loki one problem
<Dnz> E: Couldn't find package amaro
<soundray> Swtty: please run 'sudo apt-get -f install' twice. Paste the output of the second run on http://paste.ubuntu.com and let me have the URL.
<krim_> soundray: well it's still weird behaviour, the solid line should detect the area that the dotted line is in or something so it doesn't act weird like that
<fde> Dnz: amarok
<Lokii-> ^^
<akatsuki> kakoonia i dont
<akatsuki> i was waiting for you lol
<Dnz> okej
<Dnz> working
<Dnz> thanx
<Dnz> man
<akatsuki> so i guess i have to registrer
<fde> Dnz: If you like Winamp, Amarok will be overkill though.
<soundray> krim_: maybe. Feel free to report it on launchpad.
<soundray> !bugs | krim_
<ubottu> krim_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<fde> Dnz: Go with Audacious... it can even use WinAmp skins.
<Dnz> i download amarok
<veliouras> soundray thanks again!
<veliouras> bye
<leif_> how do i identifie me self om a free node  sever chat
<Lokii-> /msg nickserv identify password
<leif_> ahh thanx
<gordonjcp> Lokii-: that's not a very good password ;-)
<Lokii-> ;-)
<DarkRainbow> I got an bot for a game, an .exe application. No installation. How do i use it in Linux/Ubuntu?
<DarkRainbow> It needs .Net Framework
<gordonjcp> DarkRainbow: you could try running it in wine
 * soundray tries maniacally to hack into Lokii-'s account
<rutgermasi> !wine | DarkRainbow
<ubottu> DarkRainbow: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<joaopinto> DarkRainbow, your only option is to try it with wine
<DarkRainbow> I tried Wine
<DarkRainbow> Wine says it needs .NET Framework 2
<GibbaTheHutt> try xp in a virtual environment if not maybe
<fde> Lokii-: Also, in XChat ... XChat > Network List > click Ubuntu Servers then Edit on the right... then Nickserv Password
<joaopinto> your next option, is virtualization
<DarkRainbow> And that is?
<fde> DarkRainbow: mono
<rutgermasi> DarkRainbow: go to microsoft.com and download .NET Framework 2 and execute it with wine
<soundray> Swtty: are you doing that?
<GibbaTheHutt> I use virtualbox to run xp stuff
<joaopinto> !virtualization | DarkRainbow
<ubottu> DarkRainbow: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<fde> DarkRainbow: You don't want Wine, you want Mono...
<Deags> !bluez
<ubottu> Factoid bluez not found
<Lokii-> fde, i don't need the help thanks my stuff is all completely automated
<DarkRainbow> @fde: I did not understand how to intsall mono
<fde> leif_: everything I just said to Lokii- was for you.
<joaopinto> it is very unlikey that mono will help him to run a full featured windows app
<joaopinto> unlikely
<DarkRainbow> Is virtualbox difficult?
<talntid> no
<DarkRainbow> But got to reboot into Ubuntu to try .NET Framework
<GibbaTheHutt> about as easy as it gets tbh
<akatsuki> kakoonia
<DarkRainbow> I will get at IRC in Linux
<fde> DarkRainbow: Should already be installed... 'mono whatever.exe'
<Lokii-> LoL
<Lokii-> people are funny
<kelvin911> mono?
<akatsuki> kakoonia: never mind, thanks a lot, i already know im using metacity cuase i install a metacity them and it did work
<akatsuki> so this means im using meatcity:)
<Swtty> soundray: thanks, i was tranlating the output
<akatsuki> easier way:)
<fde> kelvin911: www.mono-develop.org
<Swtty> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11635/
<laeg> i'm on ubuntu 8.04 and i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when vlc is paused in the background i don't get sound in other apps - how can i fix this?
<kelvin911> ??
<Dnz> tell me any good browser for ubuntu?
<laeg> Dnz: firefox...
<Dnz> i hawe firefox
<Dnz> any better?
<Dnz> or firefox is better than all?
<fde> Dnz: There is no better browser on any platform.
<magnetron> Dnz: i prefer epiphany
<jaffarkelshac> epiphany and firefox are very similar
<joaopinto> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Lokii-> Dnz for the most part if its not IE its upto your personal preference
<magnetron> Dnz: some like the new Midori browser
<soundray> Swtty: please paste the output of 'sudo apt-get -f install' (don't use the packagename)
<jaffarkelshac> anyone able to use usb in sun's virtualbox?
<fde> Lokii-: That seems to insinuate IE is decent?
<Lokii-> no
<Swtty> soundray: ok, one second
<Lokii-> it means anything but IE is good
<Dnz> okay thanx mods
<fde> Lokii-: Ok, then I read it wrong  :P
<Lokii-> no kidding lmfao
<Lokii-> ...
<rabi> Hello everybody.
<magnetron> Lokii-: roflmao! roflmao!
<Swtty> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11636/  it returns exactly the same. note that the package is  not in te repos
<rabspd> hi everybody
<soundray> Swtty: do you need this package?
<Deags> wow i just realized how much i hate bluetooth
<magnetron> rabspd: hi.
<Dnz> i have installed my Ubuntu with Wubi on particion D: and now i cant se D: when i log on with Ubuntu ??
<magnetron> !hate | Deags
<Swtty> soundray:  yes, it is the printer cups driver
<ubottu> Deags: hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<Lokii-> !hi | rabspd
<ubottu> rabspd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> Swtty: where did you get it originally?
<Swtty> soundray: can we try to purge it?
<rabspd> ubottu: Thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Swtty> soundray: in the brother support web
<fde> Swtty: dpkg -P <it>
<fde> Swtty: sudo that
<Deags> mag since u dun want me to waste my energy on hate would u mind helping me ? phone wont show up on my bluetooth even though i followed specicific directions for my specific phone ( lg vx8600 )
<soundray> Swtty: try sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq dcp130ccupswrapper
<rabspd> ha ha
<Psy> hey all
<DarkRainbow> I tried opening .NET framework installation with Wine
<rabspd> hay Psy
<Psy> just got ubuntu HH a few days ago... my first linux distro
<DarkRainbow> Error in installation
<Psy> as a windows convert i'm pretty sure i'm addicted for life
<magnetron> Deags: i don't understand your question
<DarkRainbow> How do i use that simulatorz?
<fde> DarkRainbow: mono whatever.exe
<jaffarkelshac> Dnz: if you are logged onto ubuntu which is on D why would you see it, you are using the partition
<rabspd> Psy: It's very nice.
<Psy> apt-get is crack
<DarkRainbow> fde: How do i get mono?
<magnetron> Deags: i use bluetooth daily, works nice
<fde> DarkRainbow: Type that, don't think  :P
<DarkRainbow> Where?
<DarkRainbow> Terminal window?
<fde> DarkRainbow: Terminal
<rutgermasi> DarkRainbow: take a look at http://appdb.winehq.com/
<Swtty> soundray: no way, error 1
<fde> Psy: real men use aptitude  :P
<DarkRainbow> mads@mads-laptop:~$ mono toxLM.exe
<DarkRainbow> Cannot open assembly toxLM.exe.
<Psy> i'm not familiar, i just type sudo apt-get install
<DarkRainbow> fde?
<Psy> and then guess a few times at the name of what i want
<rabspd> psy: apt-get is used to install packages.
<Psy> for example i needed to open a rar file
<DarkRainbow> How do i make a virualtsizon or what u called it?
<Psy> so i just typed things like
<leif_> god da   it still dont work
<fde> DarkRainbow: type 'apt-cache show mono-'[tabkey] ... see if those look enlightening for that contents...
<rabspd> psy: simply you can open from gui.
<Psy> rar openrar unrar
<magnetron> !enter | Psy DarkRainbow
<ubottu> Psy DarkRainbow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<leif_> lol it did
<rabspd> psy: first install package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Psy> heh, sorry.
<fde> DarkRainbow: .NET is supposed to be cross platform, so there is no reason it won't work really unless it requires something very specific to Windows.
<soundray> Swtty: sorry, I don't know how to fix this. Have you seen this (not sure how relevant): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=486675
<Psy> ...?
<rabspd> psy: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DarkRainbow> W: Klarer ikke å finne pakken mono-
<DarkRainbow> E: Fant ingen pakker
<DarkRainbow>  In norwegian that means "Cant find the package mono. Found no packages.
<Psy> whoa. that's a lot of things. what am i installing, exactly?
<fde> DarkRainbow: I didn't say hit enter, I said hit tab
<magnetron> DarkRainbow: you added a -
<Psy> looks like... quicktime stuff, java stuff, a bunch of resources?
<Swtty> soundray: thanks a lot, really.... i'll try that web
<DarkRainbow> but grg
<dfad> Hi, does anybody installed DNS service in ubuntu?
<fde> Psy: That will install all codecs you'll want... flash... java... etc
<magnetron> dfad: yes.
<Psy> ah excellent, thank you very much
<rabspd> psy: these are restricted fromats, you need it to unrar any compressed file. as rar is propritery.
<jaffarkelshac> i am having a problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780358 i wanted to know if anyone could help. the lines in videos causes when using effects
<rabspd> psy: you need it to play mp3, videos etc.
<Psy> got it
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 (14e4:4320) wireless card doesn't work... I can see all networks in NetworkManager, but when I try to connect to them, the icon spins for about 30 seconds, before the icon switch to the orange-triangle "No network connection" icon. In syslog, I get the message "Old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change" many times. I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. Bug #229495 in network-manager
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229495 in network-manager "Bcm4306 won't connect to networks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229495
<dfad> magnetron, do you know a easy way, howto or something?
<Psy> you don't know how i can connect to my wifi network, do you? i have a jack in my room for wired but i'd like to roam around my house a bit
<Deags> magnetron: ok installed ubuntu 8.04 and i got a bluetooth dongle from walmart brand iogear model# GBU221-321 and i plugged it in and of course my lil bluetooth icon poped up it detects my headset plantronics just fine but my phone the vx8600 from lg does not work doesnt even show up on the list ( its in discovery mode and bluetooth is on ) so i google instructions on my specific phone on ubuntu and they say do these steps 1. sudo apt-get insta
<Psy> there is an option to do so, but the dialog is confusing
<fde> Psy: when it's done... 'sudo aptitude purge icedtea-gcjwebplugin && sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin' though, else java won't actually work for sites like games.yahoo.com  :(
<debian-boy> .
<rabspd> I don't know.
<rabspd> psy: it must work everywhere.
<DarkRainbow> back
<magnetron> dfad: everyone uses BIND IIRC
<rabspd> psy: or you can get java from java.com, it's proprietary.
<Psy> indeed. how do i get onto my wireless network, though? there's an option on my gnome panel, "Connect to an 802.11x Wireless Network" or something like that. but the dialog that leads to is kind of confusing
<DarkRainbow> ah
<fde> DarkRainbow: If Wine won't run the file, and mono won't... you're probably not going to get it working unless you have the source and can port it to use mono...
<magnetron> rabspd: java is in the repositories, use that instead
<DarkRainbow> ok now i typed the command and presses tab, and got a lot of text lines.
<rabspd> magnetron: yah.
<fde> Psy: It should be in "roaming mode" ... just pick one of the networks it should be listing.
<DarkRainbow> fde: now what, i did what u said?
<Psy> okay
<Psy> it's... not listing any
<rabspd> psy: I have not experience on it.
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 (14e4:4320) wireless card doesn't work... I can see all networks in NetworkManager, but when I try to connect to them, the icon spins for about 30 seconds, before the icon switch to the orange-triangle "No network connection" icon. In syslog, I get the message "Old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change" many times. I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. Bug #229495 in network-manager
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229495 in network-manager "Bcm4306 won't connect to networks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229495
<DracoZA> how do I get the mac address of my wireless adapter ?
<fde> DarkRainbow: Do any of those look like they'll be needed?
<magnetron> Deags: maybe you could post me the ling to those instructions?
<fde> DracoZA: ifconfig -a
<magnetron> Deags: link*
<Deags> will do
<DarkRainbow> fde: How do i know?
<DracoZA> thanks fde!
<soundray> DracoZA: 'ifconfig -a' -- it's called HWaddr in the output
<Deags> magnetron : http://devinrkennedy.com/?p=10
<fde> DarkRainbow: Yeah... that's why I said the next comment...
<fde> DarkRainbow: If Wine won't run the file, and mono won't... you're probably not going to get it working unless you have the source and can port it to use mono...
<DracoZA> tx soundray too
<DarkRainbow> Ok
<nacka> hello, is vmware working fine with ubuntu 8.04?
<DarkRainbow> fde: What about virtualtization?
<soundray> nacka: guest or host?
<magnetron> Deags: what do you mean when you say that "your phone doesn't show up in bluetooth"?
<fde> !virtualization | DarkRainbow
<ubottu> DarkRainbow: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Deags> when i browse devices
<Deags> just my headset
<shivanand> i have a problem in installing java in ubuntu
<nacka> soundray: i have ubuntu installed and i would like to launch windows inside vmware
<fde> shivanand: what's the issue?
<DarkRainbow> !Qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<rabspd> shivanand: what happened?
<shivanand> the packages r not getting downloaded
<DarkRainbow> Do i need a windows installation CD to use Quemu?
<kelvin911> how to check which QT version i have installed in my system?
<fde> DarkRainbow: you want kqemu if you like qemu ... kernel acceloration
<DarkRainbow> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rabspd> shivanand: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<magnetron> DarkRainbow: you need windows to run windows.
<fde> DarkRainbow: you need a Windows CD for all virtualization alternatives.
<rabspd> shivanand: it must install java.
<DarkRainbow> Ah
<DarkRainbow> Au
<soundray> nacka: I hear that it works, but I have no personal experience
<shivanand> thnk u radspd will try now
<DarkRainbow> But i do got a windows installed on my Computer already?
<fde> shivanand: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<Psy> is there a reason why, during my install, ubuntu refused to resize my ntfs partition?
<soundray> !vmware | nacka, get it from the repositories
<ubottu> nacka, get it from the repositories: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<fde> DarkRainbow: doesn't matter, can't use that, need install CD's, sorry...
<Psy> instead, i chose to backup files and format the HD
<robert__> Why are some fonts so big in ubuntu 8.04?
<shivanand> dear fed am getting error for that only
<soundray> nacka: oops, just feisty and edgy, sorry
<fde> robert__: System > Preferences > Appearence "fonts" tab
<DarkRainbow> Ok
<ArthurArchnix> DarkRainbow: That's not entirely true. There are guides out there that will convert your existing windows install into an image usable by some virtualization programs.
<DarkRainbow> ArthurArchnix: Too advanced for me
<kelvin911> robert__: i have your problem b4
<laeg> i'm on ubuntu 8.04 and i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when vlc is paused in the background i don't get sound in other apps - how can i fix this?
<robert__> fde, not all fonts are big, just some of them
<kelvin911> the font in appearance wont fix all of them
<fde> robert__: Can you name the apps they're big in?
<shivanand> rabspd:how to run the .java files after that
<DarkRainbow> But i dont see why its so difficult for linux to open a .exe file, just a little Perl script
<me_aguilera> join #deb-id
<kelvin911> fde: all
<me_aguilera> :D
<fde> DarkRainbow: perl whatever.exe ... should could have said that.
<nacka> soundray: thanks  a lot, i just need visio ....
<robert__> gnome help and firefox, bug again just some parts of websites
<kelvin911> fde: i got the same problem before after upgrade to hardy
<fde> kelvin911: Ok, then check what I said please.
<rabspd> shivanand. it must run automatically.
<pvh_sa|wrk> DarkRainbow, because an exe file is a windows app?? and a perl script is not an exe file
<kelvin911> fde: sans fonts are fat and ugly
<PadreJohn> hey
<rabspd> by double click.
<kelvin911> fde: i change the font in appearance to dejavu sans
<fde> kelvin911: there are lots of other fonts, that's just default.
<soundray> nacka: consider virtualbox, too. It has more community support, as more of it is open source
<zetheroo> how do I change the icon for a certain filetype?
<PadreJohn> need help with sound on p5w dh deluxe - someone can help me?
<shivanand> i have a project in java. how should i run it on ubuntu
<kelvin911> but the sans in gutsy is so much better than the sans in hardy
<rutgermasi> shivanand: In terminal "java projectfile"
<nacka> soundray: is it fast? easy to install and use?
<fde> PadreJohn: What does 'lspci | grep -i audio' return in a terminal?
<rutgermasi> nacka: Yes it is
<kelvin911> then i have to install kcontrol and change the fonts there so that opera, k3b, terminals font look thinner again
<shivanand> wat is java projectfile
<Damie> Lazarus is listed in the repositories but FreePascal which Lazarus needs is not listed in the repositories, why this ?
<nacka> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<fde> kelvin911: yup
<soundray> shivanand: you enter that in a terminal commandline
<kelvin911> fde: i cant fix my skype problem
<rutgermasi> shivanand: Im not familiar with java, but its probably a file that ends on .java
<Deags> magnetron : find anything wierd about those instructions why they would work for him and not me?
<PadreJohn> @fde - qry=
<soundray> shivanand: replace projectfile with the real name of your project
<fde> PadreJohn: huh?
<shivanand> soundray: will see now
<zetheroo> anyone?
<magnetron> Deags: you still haven't answered my question what isn't working for you.
<PadreJohn> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 (14e4:4320) wireless card doesn't work... I can see all networks in NetworkManager, but when I try to connect to them, the icon spins for about 30 seconds, before the icon switch to the orange-triangle "No network connection" icon. In syslog, I get the message "Old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change" many times. I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. Bug #229495 in network-manager
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229495 in network-manager "Bcm4306 won't connect to networks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229495
<fde> PadreJohn: snd-hda-intel again  :S
<shivanand> soundray where should i store my java file
<Deags> magnetron: o i did i must have spelled ur name wrong so it didnt show up lol it doesnt show up in the browse  devices
<fde> PadreJohn: does 'lsmod | grep hda_intel' return anything? (yes or no)
<soundray> shivanand: make a folder on your desktop
<PodMan99a> can i install audio devices on the server kernel?
<Smegzor> I need to compare two folder and all subdirectories.  Can anyone recommend a program?  I looked at md5sum but I don't think that does recursion and I don't have time to write a script.
<magnetron> Deags: try to send a file from the phone to the pc
<shivanand> soundray: ok
<rabspd> how to configure a modem?
<shivanand> soundray: thank u
<fde> rabspd: Dialup or DSL?
<soundray> !modem | rabspd
<franzrebs> hey everyone, how do i move my files using terminal?
<ubottu> rabspd: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<rabspd> fde: Dialup
<Deags> magnetron: i cannot my phone doesnt see my pc either
<PadreJohn> yep
<soundray> franzrebs: mv source destination
<fde> !ppp | rabspd
<ubottu> rabspd: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<soundray> !cli | franzrebs
<ubottu> franzrebs: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<franzrebs> what's !cli?
<soundray> franzrebs: it made ubottu tell you what it just told you
<rabspd> fde: what ppp?
<PadreJohn> yes it does
<franzrebs> oh okay
<franzrebs> will mv source destination know what files to move?
<fde> rabspd: it is the protocol dialup uses... please read the link ubottu told you.
<magnetron> Deags: since it's working for your headset, and PC, it has to be a problem with the phone.
<nacka> rutgermasi: the help page doesn't say 8.04 is supported
<soundray> franzrebs: no. Don't take it literally. source and destination are placeholders that you need to substitute appropriately
<soundray> franzrebs: please do read the link that ubottu gave you
<rayen> Hello I was just wondering how I could switch to another workspace on Ubuntu 8.04 with Gnome? (Clicking in the taskbar on another workspace, doesn't seem to do the job)
<soundray> franzrebs: moving files is not without its risks -- you can end up deleting them instead
<Kohlrak> anyone have any idea how to extract from a zip file when it's over the size limit (ubuntu made it too big, now certain files won't extract)?
<PodMan99a> where are availiable modules listed on my machine?
<robert__> fde, can you look at my big font problem? http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/2024/screenshot3wb1.png
<Kohlrak> rayen, you clicking the one beside the trash can?
<PadreJohn> fde - what now? it gives me back some stuff about modes and modules for the soundcard
<rayen> Kohlrak: Yes..
<laeg> i'm on ubuntu 8.04 and i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when vlc is paused in the background i don't get sound in other apps - how can i fix this?
<soundray> PodMan99a: they are in a folder hierarchy under /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/
<smmagic> laeg, sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<fde> robert__: Those are related to gecko... try in firefox: edit > preferences > contents > Fonts and Colors ... set it appropriately.
<PodMan99a> thanks soundray
<Kohlrak> Overly large zips, anyone know how to extract from them?
<Deags> magnetron: could it be the channel are there channels in bluetooth like wireless internet?
<magnetron> Deags: no.
<fde> Kohlrak: I didn't even know they had a size limit?
<PodMan99a> ok all got the location of the availible modules however there are no sound modules there.... how can i install some im using *-server kernel
<fde> Kohlrak: How big is the file?
<Kohlrak> fde, well this thing's over 4 gigs and i think i remember hearing before that they have a limit.
<franzrebs> will it work for folders too?
<Deags> magnetron i dont get it at all then could it be because its linux should i try wine installing the cd that came with it?
<smmagic> laeg, After its installed, run a terminal and type vlc oss for example
<Kohlrak> i figured  the limit was no more since it made the zip just fine
<magnetron> Deags: no. your bluetooth and ubuntu works just fine, since you can find and connect to the headset. make sure to read your phone manual on how to activate bluetooth.
<s0enke> hi dudes. can i put an event handler script somewhere that is triggered if an usb device (in my case an ext. hdd) is plugged in?
<Deags> i did im doing it correct
<PadreJohn> ?
<toon> irc://irc.recycled-irc.net/Chronos-team
<rayen> Kohlrak, any idea's? Maybe there is a keyboard combination to switch to another workspace?
<mingers> hi everyone... any suggestions for a good book for learning ubuntu system administration/web server administration?
<soundray> PodMan99a: there are sound modules in the server kernel
<franzrebs> will mv file folder work for moving whole folders if i replace 'file' with the folder name?
<Kohlrak> none that i know of. maybe yu have compiz enabled and it's glitching up on you
<mingers> i'm running ubuntu 8.04 server and i've installed the desktop too
<soundray> PodMan99a: e.g. /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-server/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 (14e4:4320) wireless card doesn't work... I can see all networks in NetworkManager, but when I try to connect to them, the icon spins for about 30 seconds, before the icon switch to the orange-triangle "No network connection" icon. In syslog, I get the message "Old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change" many times. I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. Bug #229495 in network-manager
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229495 in network-manager "Bcm4306 won't connect to networks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229495
<PodMan99a> ok soundray how can i install that i would assume insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-server/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko
<Deags> magnetron: i apreciate your attempt at helping me can i throw one more problem your way that may or maynot be linked?
<soundray> PodMan99a: no
<soundray> PodMan99a: what sound hardware do you have?
<franzrebs> will mv file folder work for moving whole folders if i replace 'file' with the folder name?
<PodMan99a> plantronics 510 usb headset... works on generic kernel but need it work work on server kernel
<soundray> franzrebs: yes
<magnetron> Deags: ask your questions to the channel, the ones who knows the answer will answer.
<franzrebs> okay thank you :)
<laeg> smmagic: Unable to open 'oss'
<rayen> Kohlrak, I've been playing around with Compiz. How can I disable it?
<Balachmar> are there some guys here that know anything about mythbuntu?
<laeg> smmagic: i should be able to open everything with alsa
<soundray> PodMan99a: is it plugged in at the moment?
<laeg> i'm on ubuntu 8.04 and i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when vlc is paused in the background i don't get sound in other apps - how can i fix this?
<Smegzor> Whats the most noob friendly tool to compare 2 folders recursively?  I'm looking for changed files in a website that has been hacked (looking at diff atm).  I need to know if any files have been altered.  Restoring from backup is not an option in this case.
<smmagic> laeg, You put oss second, its like vlc oss
<PodMan99a> yes
<Balachmar> Because the mythbuntu channel is awfully quiet
<PodMan99a> soundray, yes
<laeg> smmagic: yes i did put it second
<Stroganoff> Smegzor: kdiff
<Smegzor> thanks
<smmagic> and you installed it?
<Balachmar> And I cannot seem to get it installed
<Deags> hello everyone ,  i installed ventrilo ( obviously through wine) i have linked my bluetooth headset on my bluetooth dongle and i cannot talk or hear on it through ventrilo any ideas how to get that working?
<Kohlrak> in your appearances, put it in the top bullet in the last tab
<laeg> smmagic: i did the sudo apt you listed
<Kohlrak> that was to reyen
<soundray> PodMan99a: do you get any output from 'lsmod | grep snd' (don't paste)
<PodMan99a> soundray, cant paste ne way... no output
<smmagic> laeg, hm, one moment
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 (14e4:4320) wireless card doesn't work... I can see all networks in NetworkManager, but when I try to connect to them, the icon spins for about 30 seconds, before the icon switch to the orange-triangle "No network connection" icon. In syslog, I get the message "Old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change" many times. I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. Bug #229495 in network-manager
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229495 in network-manager "Bcm4306 won't connect to networks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229495
<magnetron> !repeat | Dvyjones
<ubottu> Dvyjones: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<PodMan99a> soundray, its not even found internal sound card either
<soundray> PodMan99a: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', then unplug and plug your headset. Look through the messages generated: any errors?
<rayen> Kohlrak,  Thanks it works ! :-)
<laeg> smmagic: if you're working towards my using oss for one app and alsa for another that is not a solution. i should be able to use alsa for everything with pulseaudio disabled but i have not managed to achieve this
<PodMan99a> soundray, no but it has not discovered it is audio just that its usbhid
<rabspd> Does modem driver provided by dell work for non-Dell PCs?
<smmagic> laeg, aoss /path-to-program/program-executable try running that
<PodMan99a> soundray, when i do lsusb i see Bus 005 Device 004: ID 047f:c001 Plantronics, Inc.
<laeg> smmagic: my first program or second program? or does it not matter?
<smmagic> Shouldn't matter
<smmagic> :X I gotta go
<laeg> is the program exe the script in /bin?
<smmagic> Good luck :S
<laeg> *applaud*
<leif_> is it posible to run dual screen on linux
<laeg> leif_: yes
<soundray> PodMan99a: try a 'sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio' while you look at the tail -f output still
<laeg> smmagic: if you're working towards my using oss for one app and alsa for another that is not a solution. i should be able to use alsa for everything with pulseaudio disabled but i have not managed to achieve this
<laeg> whoops.
<PodMan99a> soundray, FATAL: Module snd_usb_audio not found.
<soundray> PodMan99a: what do you get from 'uname -a'?
<PodMan99a> soundray, Linux keith-desktop 2.6.24-16-server #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:58:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<[The]Xero> Hello, can anyone help me?
<[The]Xero> My menus keep freezing in Hardy.
<soundray> PodMan99a: can you do a 'sudo depmod -a' and try again
<[The]Xero> I can't even get into terminal.
<PodMan99a> soundray, still the fatal
<Bya> \join #ubuntu-fr
<soundray> PodMan99a: it's strange. Normally, the server kernel has the same sound support as the generic one. Is this a fresh installation?
<[The]Xero> Hmm, well anyone got any tips?
<magnetron> !enter | [The]Xero
<ubottu> [The]Xero: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> !elaborate | [The]Xero
<ubottu> [The]Xero: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<PodMan99a> old upgrade from 7.10 to beta 8.04 to live 8.40
<PodMan99a> *.04
<[The]Xero> Yeah, I was about to type it up, lol
<PadreJohn> fde?
<PodMan99a> soundray, old upgrade from 7.10 to beta 8.04 to live 8.04
<PodMan99a> soundray, im guessing a reboot to ensure that its got correct kernel and stuff sorted... ?? then reinstall server kernel??
<soundray> PodMan99a: I guess reinstalling the system would be a pain...
<soundray> PodMan99a: the kernel seems to be the right one, judging from uname -a
<[The]Xero> Okay so I was using the computer as normal and I had to reboot to windows to get something done. I did not install anything prior to that. I did not force quit anything. It was all a very normal restart. When I booted back into Ubuntu the menus would work for a short period of time, sometimes a little longer than others, and then they would freeze. By menus I mean both the top and bottom menu bars. They would end up being unusable.
<PodMan99a> soundray, ... not massive as only really use e-mail and a few files.... but not really desierible
<hooer> i have some vsftpd issues :/ i tried in vain to get a simple ability to write to my directories with my user, then i uncommented out some line and now vsftpd isnt starting even tho it claims it is
<[The]Xero> And that's about it.
<soundray> PodMan99a: but reinstalling the server modules would have been my next suggestion: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-server'
<fde> PadreJohn: I totally missed your reply, sorry... I'm sure soundray will be able to assist you though... I think I need to get to bed, good luck!
<PadreJohn> thx
<PadreJohn> soundray?
<[The]Xero> I'm guessing that in order to fix it, reinstalling what manages the menu bars would help. So does anyone know how I would reinstall what manages the menubars?
<PodMan99a> soundray, YOU RULE!!!
<leif_> any one know if eve online runs well on linux whit linux client
<soundray> PadreJohn: hello
<PadreJohn> hey
<kgx> does anyone know how long it'll be before we get an ubuntu repository with vmware?
<PadreJohn> got problems with sound and p5w dh deluxe
<soundray> PodMan99a: working?
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: you here dude?
<PodMan99a> soundray, yes on my voip now!! ... lol
<mingers> is the www-data user no longer being used in 8.04?
<soundray> [The]Xero: before trying to reinstall -- create a new user and see if it happens there, too.
<perlmonkey> kakoonia im here
<DracoZA> kgx isnt it ?
<[The]Xero> Soundray, I tried, it did the same thing.
<mingers> is it safe for apache to be running as root?
<[The]Xero> Except the menus failed the work a bit later.
<perlmonkey> mingers. its required
<[The]Xero> I'd hate to have to clean install again... that would make it the second time in 2 weeks.
<mingers> perlmonkey: but www-data no longer exists now?
<rutgermasi> kgx: What do u mean?
<kgx> DracoZA: not on hardy. there's a manual way, but i'd prefer it through a repository
<soundray> [The]Xero: if you think the program files are at fault, 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-panel gnome-panel-data'
<hooer> Anyone help me with my VSFTPD problem?? :/
<perlmonkey> mingers, it will manage permissions and processes for you safely, but the main prog has to be started by root
<kakoonia> perlmonkey : i got some Error messages.. i fetched with grep on dmesg... i want to paste it.. where can i paste it for you to see?
<soundray> PadreJohn: sorry, I'm not great with sound problems
<esom> hi there
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: about wireless card..
<DracoZA> kgx, hard = 7.10 yes ? (im a relative newb) I'm just asking because I installed my vmware via synaptic
<PadreJohn> omg
<esom> no sound with my thinkpad t61
<PadreJohn> fde told me to ask you
<perlmonkey> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kgx> rutgermasi: ubuntu 7.10 had it in the repository. hardy doesnt. although its possible to do a manual instal, i'd prefer it through a repo
<soundray> PadreJohn: please give some detail about your problem to the channel
<[The]Xero> Alright, thanks soundray, I'll try it when I get to a wired connection.
<kgx> DracoZA: hardy = 8.10
<esom> someone help me
<rabspd> yah esom
<DracoZA> kgx, k thanks see I said I was relative newb :)
<soundray> [The]Xero: you can do it without a connection if the package files are cached.
<rabspd> esom: tell the problem.
<esom> no sound with my thinkpad
<[The]Xero> Alright, I'll try it now. I'll be back later.
<rutgermasi> kgx: you could install it from 7.xx repos, there is a way, but i dont know how
<PadreJohn> i have just installed 8.04 and have no sound at all with my mainboard asus p5w dh deluxe
<hooer> vsftpd?? :(
<esom> rabspd, 2.6.25.3 kernel
<Rabby> connect #playonlinux
<rutgermasi> !sound " PadreJohn
<ubottu> rutgermasi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kgx> DracoZA: dont worry, we all get confused with the names
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: i pasted it..
<rutgermasi> !sound | PadreJohn
<ubottu> PadreJohn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: whats the url?
<Balachmar> Does anyone know how I can make the mythbuntu installer be aware of the sata disk I have got in my system?
<Ven]n^> anyone know of a calender program for syncing with a mobile phone? bitpim not workie..
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11640/
<perlmonkey> ta
<Balachmar> The sata disk doesn't show up in fdisk -l therefor I cannot partition them with the installer
<esom> someone help me
<hooer> Can someone please tell me why vsftpd suddenly stopped working?
<DracoZA> ok I have a pretty bizarre problem here trying to do a clean install of hardy on my laptop, I have tried 3 different installs, original DVD, text install DVD and Alternate install CD and all FAIL, however I can do a complete install of 7.10 !!??
<kgx> DracoZA: btw, i meant 8.04. not 8.10
<Tidus> DracoZA: you can install 7.10 and then use update-manager to move up to 8.04
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: is that error repeatable, like when u bring if down and up?
 * bomma says hi and wonders if anybody can help with his sound bugs on 8.04
<DracoZA> kxg yup that one comes out in onctober :)
<PadreJohn> i will look at that links thanks
<kelvin911> what is skype static build?
<Nikunj93> anyone here knows how to correct Dubbing errors in movie?
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: I cant see the wireless interface even loaded.. i mixed up with wlan0.. :/
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: "dubbing errors"?
<mr_boo> hi
<DracoZA> Tidus, I dont really like updated when I can do a clean install
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp:
<perlmonkey> kakoonia oh
<mr_boo> seems like nvidia settings allows you to globally configure anisotropic filtering and anti alias
<Tidus> DracoZA: i understand this, but if all 3 cds are failing, then that might be your only option
<mr_boo> that is very good
<DracoZA> Tidus, and besides that the problem makes no sense because I have used different disks and different images
<bomma> can anybody help me with getting my sound on my dell after installing 8.04
<hooer> c'mon someone must be able to help me with VSFTPD
<mr_boo> but what about triple buffering and threaded optimizations?
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp: i downlaod movies in which there is error in dubbing i mean to say people move there lips but volume comes after and vice cersa
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: that wifi chipset is supported in Linux, u need the ipw3945 driver package
<bomma> i have the autogenerated bug fiele with me
<bomma> if anybody care to take a look
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp: ??
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: it should be in the latest kernel I think, but check you have it loaded
<Tidus> DracoZA: it might be your only option though.  my older dell laptop has that problem on 8.04
<mr_boo> does anyone here use nvidia settings for configuring the performance and operations of the nvidia card?
<esom> someone help me please ~~
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: ah, right
<b12> anyone know how to install a conky script?
<b12> !conky
<ubottu> Factoid conky not found
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp: so u got it?
<Tidus> all the cds / dvds will fail out, but 7.10 will install and update just fine
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp: any way out?
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: you can adjust the audio delay in mplayer
<b12> !concky
<ubottu> Factoid concky not found
<DracoZA> Tidus, ok i'll give it a bash otherwise just go back to xp
<Nikunj93> how can u say please ﻿gordonjcp:
<alastor666> hello all ;)
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: you may also be able to split the audio and video with mencoder, and recombine them with the right timing
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: it's extremely difficult to do
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: modprobe ipw3945
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: the actual commands are easy enough but getting the timing right is hard
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp: can u tell me how because its a real trouble
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: i got iwl3945 loaded instead.. just found a bug thread about it.. BAHH ..
<perlmonkey> ahh :(
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: have a look at the documentation for mencoder and mplayer
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/INSTALL dunno if that is useful to ya
<cRyPt0E> has anyone got a tutorial on how to set up horde3 + chora2 on ubuntu for Subversion/
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: should i just load it with modeprob? or should i disable iwl first?
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp: any link?
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: google
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: you can try yes
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: or the other way is you can send me the video and about £250 per hour
<iDN> hey everyone!
<mr_boo> does anyone use nvidia settings to configure the operation and performance of an nvidia card?
<perlmonkey> you can unload modules with rmmod
<Nikunj93> ﻿£250?
<Nikunj93> ?
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: Ok.. ill try, but first ill read.. looks a bit useful that link... ;) ty.
<mr_boo> sorry for stepping right in and make this messy channel even messier
<perlmonkey> two hundred and fifty quid
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: that's cheap because you're an Ubuntu user ;-)
<shivanand> is there any problem with sun java. y the java is not getting installed in my sys
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp: can u tell me how to do? i cant pay ;)
<cRyPt0E> has anyone got a tutorial on how to set up horde3 + chora2 on ubuntu for Subversion?
<mrichman> Why does this fail? sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient5-dev
<iDN> Recently I installed Vista. During the days I try it out, I used its Storage Management utility to merge three partitions in one of my two hard drive. This hard drive now contains only one partition. Unfortunately, now I can't access this partition with any previously used tools available for me from the Ubuntu Add/Remove. How can I access this partition?
<Bya> Hi everybody
<yao_ziyuan> does ubuntu/kubuntu use SELinux?
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp:?
<[The]Xero> soundray - the command you gave me "sudo apt-get --reinstall gnome-panel gnome-panel-data" returned "invalid operation "gnome-panel" . I am still not fully used to terminal commands, I have only been using ubuntu for two weeks now.
<shivanand> anybody help me to install java in ubuntu
<shivanand> ?
<Bya> Can somebody help me? I'm french but they can't help me on ubuntu-fr
<Bya> It is about encoding an avi, i used WinFF but it tells me "Error : Unknown codec "aac"
<[The]Xero> Oh soundray isn't here anymore.
<magnetron> !windows | Bya
<ubottu> Bya: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<clusty> is there a major difference between the hardy and feisty mysql versions?
<Bya> It is ot windows
<Bya> It's a soft
<yao_ziyuan> it seems ubuntu does not use selinux
<Bya> Wich encode videos to psp format
<clusty> i am having shitloads of trouble running the mysql admin from hardy onto a 7.10 server
<bazhang> !language | clusty
<ubottu> clusty: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> !info selinux
<ubottu> selinux (source: selinux): Security-Enhanced Linux runtime support. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB
<bazhang> see above yao_ziyuan
<mr_boo> basically what i want is to globally force triple buffering for all applications in ubuntu
<mr_boo> the nvidia tool in win xp allows this
<mr_boo> so why shouldn't ubuntu
<magnetron> mr_boo: ask nvidia
<Bya> does anyone can help me
<iDN> Recently I installed Vista. During the days I try it out, I used its Storage Management utility to merge three partitions in one of my two hard drives. This hard drive now contains only one partition. Unfortunately, now I can't access this partition with any previously used tools available for me from the Ubuntu Add/Remove. How can I access this partition?
<magnetron> Bya: we don't provide windows support here. you're in the wrong channel.
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: you need to use something like mencoder to split the sound and video, and then recombine them with the timing for the sound adjusted
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: The only thing im concerned about with using that link is that i dont wanna mess up the kernel updates.. with installing an externally driver...
<Bya> I told you it is not about windows !! è_é
<mr_boo> in my opinion performance sucks even on a good card if you can't enable triple buffring
<Bya> It is just a soft called winff
<mr_boo> that's my opinion
<Bya> but it is not about windows
<bazhang> mr_boo, add it to brainstorm thanks
<magnetron> Bya: is it an ubuntu software?
<Bya> Yes !
<bazhang> !info winff
<ubottu> Package winff does not exist in hardy
<Nikunj93> anyone know how to solve dubbing errors?
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: I already told you
<bazhang> bya where is winff
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: ya, I was going to say...dont be installing any drivers or anything manually at this stage, just use that link as a reference, I think everything you need should already be installed or available as ubuntu packages
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp: but i did not get u u need money
<Nikunj93> :(
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: I told you what to use and how to do it
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: I also told you that it's quite difficult to get right
<Bya> http://planet.ubuntu-fr.org/tag/winFF
<Bya> Look
<haelen> Hi. I've noticed that it takes about 30 seconds to open or save a file.
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp: can u please tell it again i couldnt understand
<popey> bazhang: http://www.biggmatt.com/winff/
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: the main thing you need to do first is make sure you have the driver module loading properly, and that you can bring if up and down, and you need to know the right device name to do that of course
<bazhang> thanks popey
<haelen> Anyone any ideas about this pls? It's only occurred over the last few days.
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: bear in mind it's taken me a long time to be able to do it properly
<Bya> It is french, cause i'm french, but we don't mind, it is just to show you that is an ubuntu soft
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp: NP i will learn u can tell me the application please
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: if you dont know the name of the device/if, look in /etc/network/interfaces
<gordonjcp> Nikunj93: I use mencoder
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: k.. Thanks's!!
<tobago> after reinstalling virtualbox, there was no link created for starting. what is the command for starting virtualbox?
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp: where to get mencoder
<Bya> So?
<gordonjcp> !mencoder
<ubottu> Factoid mencoder not found
<magnetron> Bya: winFF is not included in ubuntu. i would recommend using ffmpeg instead. ffmpeg is included in ubuntu. only the version from medibuntu will support aac and mpeg4.
<holyguyver_> what terminal cammand can I use to clean out my temp internet files & temp files?
<gordonjcp> !info mencoder
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 (hardy), package size 3603 kB, installed size 8356 kB
<genius> How to display on panel time for different timezones?
<prodigel> Hi all. anybody using cgmail? I've just installed it and it seems it loses all defined accounts once the service is started. Is there a 'special' way of configuring it?
<Bya> But ffmpeg don't work neither
<Bya> =/
<bazhang> bya have you read the documentation carefully?
<Bya> Yes I did
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp:  i downloaded it
<bazhang> so what is your question bya
<magnetron> Bya: i said use the version from medibuntu,
<magnetron> Bya: didi you use the version from medibuntu?
<Bya> I reinstalled ffmpeg with mediubuntu, cause it told somewhere on the web that it would solve issues
<Wips> I'm trying to dualboot Windows XP and Ubuntu.. I had ubuntu on a partition.. and I installed windows on another.. after I installed Windows the dual-boot menu has dissapeared.. it just runs straight into Windows.. How do I reinstall the ubuntu dual-boot?
<iDN> Recently I installed Vista. During the days I try it out, I used its Storage Management utility to merge three partitions in one of my two hard drives. This hard drive now contains only one partition. Unfortunately, now I can't access this partition with any previously used tools available for me from the Ubuntu Add/Remove. How can I access this partition?
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp:  its installed where to open it?
<Bya> But it doesent do anysthing
<Bya> Yes i did
<bazhang> wips you need to fix grub
<andy__> ^}^
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: i looked at the interface file.. there are two short lines.. nothing informative about them..
<Wips> bazhang: Ok.. >.>
<hwilde> !fuse | iDN
<ubottu> iDN: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp:  ??
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: do you want to pastebin it?
<magnetron> Bya: ffmpeg does a lot of things when i use it on my computer. are you sure you are using the correct command?
<kakoonia> k
<Wips> bazhang: how?
<kelvin911> do i need to install QT4-config if i want to change the font in skype?
<bazhang> Wips, let me get some links for you
<iDN> Thanks hwilde. I'll try it. :)
<Bya> Well my question is simple why does it still tell me that it doesn't recognize aac codecs while i changed to mediubuntu version
<Bya> I guess i did
<kelvin911> QT3-config or QT4-config?
<Nikunj93> ﻿gordonjcp:  where is mencoder in ubuntu installed?
<bazhang> !grub | Wips
<ubottu> Wips: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hwilde> iDN, yep or try
<sergiu> hello
<hwilde> !ntfs | iDN
<ubottu> iDN: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11642/
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: wifi device is not in there :-(
<iDN> Thanks again, hwilde.
<luxores> hi
<kakoonia> perlmonkey: ye.. i know. bahhh how can i check for kernel updates?
<Bya> Damn, i give up
<Bya> Fed up with ubuntu
<luxores> i get irregular a segfault and the firefox close itself
<Bya> Cee ya people
<IMD> I don't see the hardware information thing in system -> preferences
<Nikunj93> anyone knows how to remove dubbing errors?
<IMD> is that normal?
<Bya> See*
<luxores> lukas@lukas-desktop:~$ firefox
<luxores> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<luxores> lukas@lukas-desktop:~$
<luxores> how can i solve this problem?
<Nikunj93> anyone knows how to remove dubbing errors?
<luxores> i have uninstall themes, plugins and addons
<luxores> nothing helps
<perlmonkey> kakoonia: just do apt-get install linux-image for latest kernel images
<^root^> okay, really old and stupid question starts. #1 how do I check which modem I have on my system
<bazzieb> how do i re discover my VGA card in 7.10?
<chazco> Hi.. anyone using Softmaker Office with the msttcorefonts who has managed to get them to work properly?
<bazhang> chazco, is that a version of open office
<chazco> Nope, its payware for Linux/Win/PocketPC etc
<bazhang> chazco, do they have forums?
<Surge_> Where can I find the source for debmirror in tar format? I want to install it on a Slackware server but all I can find is the ubuntu packages.
<^root^> my open office doest catch spelling mistakes :(, it does have autocorrect :(
<kelvin911> finally i fix the font problem
<chazco> Yep, not got any help there though... either only i have the issue or no one has fixed it... (bazhang)
<iDN> hwilde, it appears that nothing can recognize this resized partition. :(
<kelvin911> need to install qt4-qtconfig to change the font in non gnome app
<bazzieb> how do i rediscover my VGA in 7.10?
<leif_> is there any native linux mmo
<hwilde> iDN,  microsoft must have done something terrible to the partition table.  ubuntu can read most any filesystem
<bazhang> !games | leif_
<ubottu> leif_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<leif_> !games
<hwilde> iDN, did it actually merge the partitions in the partition table, or did it create some type of LVM and "virtually" merge them?
<Nikunj93> ﻿anyone can tell how to restrict upload speed per torrent?
<iDN> hwilde, I would put the blame on me, more than on MS, but it doesn't matter. If this wouldn't be fixed soon, it'll mean that data of ten years is lost. :(
<dg1138> #jme @ freenode
<Nikunj93> ??
<hwilde> iDN, pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"  and "sudo df -ha" and "cat /etc/mtab" please
<bazhang> Nikunj93, in the client itself
<hwilde> Nikunj93, click around in the menu
<bazzieb> can any1 help me with vga problem pls?
<hwilde> !fixres | bazzieb
<iDN> hwilde, when I looked at it in the Storage Manager in Vista, it looked like there's a border line, separating the three merged partitions. So yeah, I would say it's possible it's some sort of virtual partition.
<surd21> hey just woundering with fluxbox how do i make the layer of programs in the background so firefox etc can maximse ovaer them
<ubottu> bazzieb: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Nikunj93> ﻿hwilde where?
<bazhang> bazzieb, what is the precise issue
<hwilde> Nikunj93, in the torrent menu, probably under options or preferences.
<iDN> RIght away, hwilde
<Nikunj93> ﻿hwilde: around?
<Nikunj93> i cant find anythin
<bazzieb> lost my vga settings and says it is using generic screencard
<hwilde> bazzieb,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<^root^> #1 my Open Office Presentation doesn't check for spelling mistakes, it does have autocorrect though. #2 how can I check which modem my system has? I have HP Compaq 6720s.
<laeg> i'm on ubuntu 8.04 and i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when vlc is paused in the background i don't get sound in other apps - how can i fix this?
<bazhang> bazzieb, need tons more info than that
<bazzieb> i will get more
<sylverfox> hi all
<hwilde> !alsa | laeg
<Nikunj93> ﻿hwilde: I want different U/L speeds for diff torrents not same for all
<ubottu> laeg: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hwilde> Nikunj93, I think it is just an application setting, not per torrent.
<zombiebox> do ubuntu understands microsoft own variant/replacement of raid? you know that stuip thing where multiple harddisk act like one ntfs-partition?
<laeg> hwilde: that only tells me to disable pulse audio as i have already.
<sylverfox> i have a problem using Ubuntu 8.04 on DELL Inspiron 1501 laptop
<Nikunj93> ﻿﻿hwilde: any way to do it per torrent?
<iDN> There you go, hwilde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11643/ . Thanks for helping.
<laeg> or as i have attempted as per the instructions
<hwilde> zombiebox, that's the same thing iDN is asking about... can you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l"  "sudo df -ha"  and "cat /etc/mtab"
<sylverfox> i could not use 2 things
<sylverfox> card reader
<sylverfox> and video out
<bazhang> nikjun93 no
<hwilde> iDN, i'm assuming that /dev/sdb1  160G is what you want to read ?  it is showing up as one partition
<hwilde> !enter | silverblade
<ubottu> silverblade: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hwilde> !enter | sylverfox
<ubottu> sylverfox: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<^root^> anyone?
<hwilde> silverblade, nvrmind darn autocomplete
<void^> laeg: if you are already using alsa in vlc, your soundcard isn't capable of hardware mixing and you should use a sound server like pulseaudio. vlc does have a pulseaudio output module by the way :)
<iDN> hwilde, just think it's worth mentioning, I did used my XP installation after doing this merging process, and it seemed to not cause any visible problems.
<hwilde> Nikunj93, see if you can open each torrent in its own window
<leif_> nice nwn runs on linux nice
<iDN> hwilde, yes, it is what I want to read,
<Nikunj93> no i cant :(
<laeg> void^: yes it does but pulseaudio is bugged and doesn't work with wine, skype and other programs
<sylverfox> hwilde ok, i give then another try
<hwilde> iDN, ok try this      sudo mkdir /windows     sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1  /windows
<jtravnick> is there any good home design software for linux?
<hwilde> iDN, then cd /windows and see if your data is there
<hwilde> zombiebox, did you try mounting it as ntfs
<sylverfox> so my problem is, that on my Dell Inspiron 1501  laptop, i can't use the card reader and the video out
<zombiebox> hwilde: aha ok
<hwilde> !ntfs | zombiebox
<ubottu> zombiebox: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<void^> laeg: well, closed souce programs like skype and flash are always troublesome. have to use padsp or alsaoss wrappers for those. at least there's libflashsupport now but i hear it's a little unstable.
<laeg> void^: i get the impression pulseaudio is still running and alsa is not running completely because i was told i would be unable to change the volume of sound in individual programs and i am still able to do this with alsa
<Nikunj93> ﻿﻿hwilde: GOT it
<iDN> "The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS. Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?"
<Nikunj93> SOLVED
<laeg> void^: libflashsupport worked great for me with flash and vlc
<hwilde> sylverfox, the only way I got my laptop video out is to boot into windows and hit ctrl+f5 or whatever, then reboot into ubuntu
<hwilde> Nikunj93, how's that?
<roo1> ﻿#1 my Open Office Presentation doesn't check for spelling mistakes, it does have autocorrect though. #2 how can I check which modem my system has? I have HP Compaq 6720s.
<Nikunj93> ﻿﻿hwilde: there is a plugin for it speed limit
<Nikunj93> i enabled it ﻿﻿hwilde:
<void^> laeg: well, it's trivial to check if pulseaudio is running just 'ps aux | grep pulse'
<Nikunj93> ﻿﻿hwilde: ;)
<laeg> void^: not trivial to me
<Nikunj93> ﻿﻿hwilde: u know how to power on PC automatically?
<mrichman> Why does this fail? sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient5-dev ?
<void^> laeg: same as looking at gnome-system-monitor i suppose
<iDN> hwilde: "The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS. Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?"
<hwilde> Nikunj93,  in the bios
<laeg> void^: i have output from that command
<cRyPt0E> has anyone got a tutorial on how to set up horde3 + chora2 on ubuntu for Subversion?
<Nikunj93> ﻿﻿hwilde: how?
<zombiebox> hwilde: oh I haven't but I think a friend have, and just wondering if I will get any problems shrinking it to install ubuntu there
<void^> laeg: if it's more than just the grep process itself you still have it running.
<laeg> void^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11644/
<Nikunj93> ﻿﻿hwilde: ??
<hwilde> Nikunj93, look in the bios mannnnn
<roo1> anyone? is there anyone here who will help me?
<laeg> void^: i have gone into system > prefs > sound and selected alsa for every option _as per the ubuntu website guide_ - what more do i need to do?
<Nikunj93> ﻿﻿hwilde: Well i dont know how to work with bios any application for it? i know it for windows
<laeg> void^: i have spoken with others who did exactly the same and resolved the issue
<hwilde> Nikunj93, reboot your computer, and hit DEL or F1 or F12 or whatever it says for settings.  then look for the option "wake on power restore" or whatever
<void^> laeg: for now, 'kill 6540 6543'. if it's started when you log in you probably have to untick a box in preferences->sessions
<Nikunj93> ﻿﻿hwilde: ok thanks
<hwilde> iDN, zombiebox,   I don't see anyone with an answer.  you should post to the forums asking for help mounting the SFS and explain what you did in windows to merge them, and the pastebin info
<DistroJockey> mrichman, because you forgot the 1 before the 5
<zombiebox> ok
<GibbaTheHutt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629973 anyone ever come accross this problem before I'm having. Basically ubuntu 64bit will install, 32bit wont, seems related to the mobo, but there are no options that seem to relate to anything that woild made any difference "kernal panic, bad eip value"
<apathetic> DOes anbody know which apt-pack that the c-bidnings for mysql is? i can only find the c++ bindings
<hwilde> iDN, zombiebox,   and umm don't let windows touch your partitions :/
<laeg> void^: 'pulse audio session management' is in sessions - i will uncheck and kill those processes and restart
<laeg> brb
<Nikunj93> anyone know how to remove dubbing errors?
<lopin> I'm having a problem with video playback.  Every thirty seconds or so apt-cache appears to be starting up, and it's interfering with video playback.  It's been getting worse exponentially, and it's making the video skip really badly...
<DistroJockey> mrichman, the following is probably what you need:   sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient15-dev
<Nikunj93> ﻿anyone know how to remove dubbing errors?
<Nikunj93> bazhang dun reply
<hwilde> apathetic, what makes you think there are c libs for mysql and not just c++ ?
<Nikunj93> ;(
<apathetic> hwilde: because then it would suck? + i used it before?
<bazhang> Nikunj93, what is it? sorry was away
<iDN> OK, hwilde. Thanks for you help!
<RobbieRob> Hello Everyone, I am having a ALSA Sound issue. Can anyone help me diagnose and troubleshoot my problem?
<hwilde> iDN, hold on a minute
<hwilde> !alsa | RobbieRob
<ubottu> RobbieRob: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bullgard4> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ does not find xkb.  Was there in the past a Linux program 'xkb'? Has it been succeeded with another program?
<hwilde> iDN, sudo vol_id --type /dev/sdb1
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang:  i got that mecoder from terminal but cant find it in my apps
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang:  where is it?
<RobbieRob> @hwilde Hey, my computer play's MP3's on totem and other media files but it has trouble when I use JAC.
<RobbieRob> JACK*
<iDN> hwilde, "/dev/sdb1: unknown volume type"
<bazhang> Nikunj93, it is not a gui app
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang:  oh shit u know any GUI app?
<bazhang> language please Nikunj93
<hwilde> iDN, obviously that is a problem...
<bullgard4> Nikunj93: language!
<kelvin911> do i need to install both qt3-qtconfig and qt4-qtconfig to change the theme of those kde app?
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang:  ??
<hagane> can someone tell me which standard burning rom package  has "burn image" option ?
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang:  sorry
<bazhang> dont say bad word in here please Nikunj93
<hwilde> hagane, just right click on the iso and tell it write to cd.
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang:  really sorry
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang:  it slipped
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang:  so u know any GUI?
<hagane> hwilde, thanks :]
<iDN> hwilde, umm, actually, i think it's not. You see, SDB1 is of an unknown whereas SDB2, which is the one originally offered to me for mounting by the NTFS utility output's is "ntfs".
<mtrierscheid> hagane: brasero
<bazhang> Nikunj93, what exactly do you want to do-->please explain clearly
<iDN> hwilde, does it make any sense to you?
<hwilde> iDN, no because your pastebin doesn't show sdb2.   can you mount that one and read the data?
<hagane> mtrierscheid> thanks
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang:  like i have a movie in which the people move there lips but audio comes after a while or vice versa and i want to sync there lips with the audio
<bazhang> Nikunj93, this is a movie you made or one that you got elsewhere
<bazzieb> hey hwilde thanks for help
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: its downlaoded via torrents
<bazzieb> vga working now
<iDN> hwilde, should I just type "mount /dev/sdb2?
<bazhang> !piracy | Nikunj93  dont talk about that here
<ubottu> Nikunj93  dont talk about that here: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<IdleOne> how do I get wubi to use a local .iso instead of downloading it?
<hwilde> iDN,   /mount  /src  /dest
<bullgard4> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ does not find xkb.  Was there in the past a Linux program 'xkb'? Has it been succeeded with another program?
<iDN> hwilde, "mount: can't find sdb2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<hwilde> iDN, mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb2 /windows
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: Well if i said i bought the DVD and there is error in it
<gaokai> where can I find the gcc's header files
<bazhang> Nikunj93, but you did not say that; piracy is not supported here sorry
<bazzieb> does anyone here have a ubuntu raid howto for me pls?
<bazhang> !raid | bazzieb
<skywalker> have aproblema with my ubuntu 8.04
<ubottu> bazzieb: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<skywalker> any help?????
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: please help man!
<Pici> Nikunj93: vlc has key bindings for syncing audio forward or back, I think its ctrl k and ctrl l by default.
<bazzieb> thanks
<skywalker> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????//
<jussi01> !ask | SkywaIker
<mtrierscheid> I've got some display lightness issues on my fujitsu-siemens notebook. There's a kernel module which can handle it: fujitsu-laptop. But when I set the brightness via console (echo 1 > /sys/class/backlight/fujitsu-laptop/brightness) the lightness doesn't change.
<ubottu> SkywaIker: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> Nikunj93, that is against channel rules; please dont ask again or you may be removed thanks
<skywalker> no sound from my ubuntu 8.04
<Nikunj93> ﻿Pici: u mean VLC for windows?
<iDN> hwilde, first, it looks like the output is the help string. Second, no files are shown under /windows.
<Dnz> !Player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Pici> Nikunj93: Huh? VLC is for both Windows and Linux
<hwilde> IdleOne, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide    scroll down to "How can I use a manually downloaded ISO?"
<Dr_willis> Nikunj93,  most media players have audio delay settings. I even have issues with dvd videos.
<skywalker> no sound at linux ubuntu 8.04
<Nikunj93> ﻿Dr_willis: does Ubuntu default player has that?
<skywalker> any help?
<Dnz> where can i get Counter Strike 1.6 For ubuntu ?
<Cromag> use wine, or steam4linux
<Dr_willis> Nikunj93,  look in its settings/docs and see. I use gmplayer mainly
<talntid> CS 1.6 works perfectly in Ubuntu under Wine
<Nikunj93> ﻿Dr_willis: settings/docs of what?
<hwilde> iDN, sorry... i'm afraid you should not have let windows mess with your partitions
<skywalker> -jussi01:no sound at linux ubuntu 8.04
<laeg> void^: that did not work after a restart and my disabling of PulseAudio Session Management in sessions by unchecking it but i did not remove it from the list. ps aux | grep pulse returns pulseaudio --log-target=syslog and gconf-helper are still running
<skywalker> help?
<mtrierscheid> I've got some display brightness issues on my fujitsu-siemens notebook. There's a kernel module which can handle it: fujitsu-laptop. But when I set the brightness via console (echo 1 > /sys/class/backlight/fujitsu-laptop/brightness) the brightness doesn't change.
<R2r> help needed
<Pici> !ask | R2r
<ubottu> R2r: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<iDN> hwilde, yeah, I think that too. :(
<Dr_willis> Nikunj93,  of whatever media player you are happening to be using.   Logical eh?
<jussi01> !sound > SkywaIker
<hwilde> !alsa | SkywaIker
<ubottu> SkywaIker: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Nikunj93> ﻿Dr_willis: i downloaded VLC from terminal but cant find it in apps
<jussi01> hwilde: the > sends it by pm :)
<Dr_willis> Nikunj93,  logout/back in, or run 'vlc' from a terminal
<iDN> Well, thank you for your help so far, hwilde. I appreciate it. :)
<iDN> Goodbye!
<R2r> i need to know whick ubuntu version should i run on my notebook its 256mb ram and 1.4ghz cpu
<Nikunj93> VLC media player 0.8.6e Janus
<Nikunj93> Remote control interface initialized. Type `help' for help.
<Nikunj93> this is the output Dr wilis
<Dnz> any browser for Ubuntu like a I Explorer?
<Pici> Nikunj93: wxvlc is the front end.
<hwilde> iDN, post on the forums.  many other people are going to ask
<Pici> Dnz: Uh. FireFox
<Dr_willis> Nikunj93,  i dont normally use vlc. I use gmplayer gnome-mplayer pacakge
<Dnz> noo others?
<iDN> hwilde, OK. I will. Thanks again! Bye!
<Cromag> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Pici> Dnz: ^
<mtrierscheid> I've got some display lightness issues on my fujitsu-siemens notebook. There's a kernel module which can handle it: fujitsu-laptop. But when I set the brightness via console (echo 1 > /sys/class/backlight/fujitsu-laptop/brightness) the lightness doesn't change.
<Dr_willis> Nikunj93,   you could use 'vlc /path/to/videofile.avi'   - it may be you dident install the proper vlc pacakges
<mtrierscheid> I mean brightness, not lightness :)
<talntid> !google > Dnz
<hwilde> mtrierscheid, you probably have to reboot for soemthing like that to take effect
<Pici> talntid: Please don't do that, this channel is for asking questions.
<Pici> mtrierscheid: Are you doing that command with root privleges?
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<mtrierscheid> hwilde: well, I hoped that I could somehow use the keys to control the brightness but if I have to reboot every time.. :(
<doktoreas> can I reinstall the system keeping the home safe?
<bullgard4> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ does not find xkb.  Was there in the past a Linux program 'xkb'? Has it been succeeded with another program?
<hwilde> !keytouch | mtrierscheid
<ubottu> mtrierscheid: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<mtrierscheid> Pici: yes, the value has changed if I type "cat /sys/class/backlight/fujitsu-laptop/actual_brightness"
<hwilde> bullgard4, what does xkb do
<poopuser> hi guyz using synaptic i just installed 'awesome' wm but the question is how do i run it now?
<mtrierscheid> ubottu, hwilde: thanks, I'll try
<ubottu> mtrierscheid: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hwilde> poopuser, log out and hit the "sessions" button then choose awesome
<Dr_willis> poopuser,  tthe gdm/kdm login screen has a menu for sessions
<HSNews> how i can to know which filename of my current wallpaper?
<HSNews> in gnome
<thingy> bullgard: is it the xkb-utils package you are after? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/x11-xkb-utils
<Nikunj93> Dr wilis u here?
<poopuser> oh thx for tips.p.s. and what if i want to be hardcore : P and do it in bash?
<Gin> how do you run a 32 bit program on Hardy 64 bit?
<laeg> hardy pulseaudio >>> i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when i have any program using sound in the background i don't get sound in any other apps. i have also disabled PulseAudio Session Management on startup in system > prefs > by unchecking but not completely removing from the list but still when i log in grep aux | pulse reports pulseaudio
<Nikunj93> DR wilis?
<Nikunj93> Dr_willis
<leif_> hmm how do i configure my flash player in firefox
<Nikunj93> ?
<rutgermasi> leif_: I think you cant, what do u want to adjust?
<oc^> click click install :)
<laeg> leif_: log onto a website using flash and it will prompt you to install it. for settings right click a flash window
<Nikunj93> how to delay audio in gmplayer?
<leif_> yeah but in dofus it need to be a trustet site or something
<HSNews> oh sorry stupid question)) need to hold cursor over thumb
<Dr_willis> Nikunj93,  look at the gmplayer docs/help files. or try reading 'man mplayer'
<master_> My desktop including the toolbar on the top went missing... :)
<master_> Can anybody HELP?!
<jrib> HSNews: gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename
<msnbot> my nVidia driver didn't isntalled
<Dr_willis> Nikunj93,  or try hitting some keys  and seeing.
<msnbot> its installed but kdm not starting
<Nikunj93> ﻿Dr_willis: dont u know?
<Nikunj93> any?
<msnbot> then I use envy
<hwilde> !nvidia | msnbot
<ubottu> msnbot: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<msnbot> didn't work agian
<Pici> !enter | msnbot
<ubottu> msnbot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nikunj93> ﻿Dr_willis:??
<master_> it works in safe gnome, but in my normal logon... I only get the background image and awn at the bottom...
<msnbot> I installed nvidia dirver, my kdm stopped and never run when I boot, it just stopped at the prompt.
<Dr_willis> Nikunj93,  not off hand. Or i would of said so.   The options is setable in the mplayer configs, so my settings are very tweaked.
<master_> it has probably something to do with X scripts at logon...
<Nikunj93> [ and ]
<Nikunj93>                    Decrease/increase current playback speed by 10%.
<Nikunj93> how to use this?
<Dr_willis> Nikunj93,  hit the keys the do that.. and it speeds up/down the playback.
<laeg> hardy pulseaudio >>> i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when i have any program using sound in the background i don't get sound in any other apps. i have also disabled PulseAudio Session Management on startup in system > prefs > by unchecking but not completely removing from the list but still when i log in grep aux | pulse reports pulseaudio
<sb73542> hi there, I have a problem getting gridlines to display on the Ubuntu 8.04 build of Openoffice
<sb73542> any here feel like trying this file to see if it works for you?  http://www.2shared.com/file/3275228/ed5f964d/nogrids.html
<master_> What do I do to make my default gnome sesseion work like the safe does?
<master_> scuse my typing
<praveer_cool> is it the right place to ask a question about ubuntu images and animation?
<Aprilis> I'm having trouble loading my 2nd generation iPod shuffle... I can't get my computer (or Banshee) to recognize it... at all.
<DracoZA> sb73542, yes it works
<hwilde> !ipod | Aprilis
<ubottu> Aprilis: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<sb73542> thanks,
<Aprilis> Like, I plug it in to the USB thing and it... nothing.
<hwilde> Aprilis, try in gtkpod
<Aprilis> hwilde:  I just got it, nothing.
<erys> hello
<sb73542> ﻿DracoZA: you see the gridlines in the colored cells?
<praveer_cool> ok, where do I get a good animated gif of ubuntu hardy so as to advertise it on a public group?
<bullgard4> thingy: No. I am after xkb.
<hwilde> Aprilis, 2nd gen is the white on with silver back, 20G ?
<sahasra> I managed to install ubuntu 8.04, but am having serious performance problem because of DMA.
<Aprilis> hwilde:  Uh, maybe not.  I have a bright pink one... but it's short and stubby, unlike the long one.  It's a shuffle.
<DracoZA> sb73542, yes
<sb73542> huh, you using Ubuntu 8.04?
<tras2> hey, what is a good player for mms streams?
<sahasra> I'm getting this error: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted when I'm trying to enable DBA through hdparm
<sahasra> looking for help
<Aprilis> hwilde:  http://davidreport.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/ipod-shuffle-five.jpg  It looks like that.
<ko> can someone tell me or point me to some url where explains how to limit backgroudn process disk quota etc.. on different users
<hwilde> Aprilis, did you try gnupod
<sb73542> ﻿DracoZA: this is the way it displays on my system: ﻿DracoZA
<sb73542> oops,
<sb73542> http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotzx3.png
<praveer_cool> tras2: mplayer and vlc
<hwilde> Aprilis, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717626
<laeg> hardy pulseaudio >>> i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when i have any program using sound in the background i don't get sound in any other apps. i have also disabled PulseAudio Session Management on startup in system > prefs > by unchecking but not completely removing from the list but still when i log in grep aux | pulse reports pulseaudio
<_PupUser_> hey, I have a 300 gb harddisk, I would like to know how to partion it for linux. I have a large collection of mp3 music, windows programs, and .iso images! Any help?
<tras2> praveer_cool: ok those work partly.. cant say its my sources fault, but its the only place i have these problems.
<DracoZA> sb73542, I get grids, 7.10
<Aprilis> hwilde:  I really don't think that's the problem.  My computer, period, won't recognize it.  Like, when I plug my iPod in with the USB cable, etc. isn't something supposed to show up on my computer showing that it recognizes it?  But it doesn't.  I get nothing.
<sb73542> ah, 7.10.  that's why
<sb73542> It's a bug then.
<praveer_cool> tras2: whats the source streaming container like asp, mp4 or what?
<Pici> _PupUser_: How much ram do you have?
<_PupUser_> 2 gb
<praveer_cool> laeg: can try on openoffice.org irc channel
<hwilde> Aprilis, disconnect and reconnect and type "dmesg" and see if it's at the bottom
<hwilde> Aprilis, this link explains how to do it  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717626
<praveer_cool> laeg: oops not you
<laeg> !
<tras2> the mms streams look like this mms://wms.dr.dk/nas01/auto/cms/Resources/dr.dk/NETTV/2008/05/20eada8e-a2de-4a9b-947e-89fcb3d949b5/Store%20N_RD200805060500.wmv it might also be their lack of dicipline in the naming
<Pici> _PupUser_: And are you planning on hibernating on that computer?
<ko> hi all, can someone tell me or point me to some url where explains how to limit backgroudn process disk quota etc.. on a user
<sb73542> ok, thanks!
<_PupUser_> ﻿Pici: ﻿hibernating?
<laeg> hibertron.
<Aprilis> hwilde:  I'm still not sure... I can't understand what they're writing about.  Where am I typing "dmesg" into?  A terminal?
<Pici> _PupUser_: Like sleep mode, but turns your computer off and puts everything in RAM on the disk
<laeg> _PupUser_: you have to gather nuts first
<erys> wwwwwweell
<_PupUser_> ﻿Pici: No
<_PupUser_> ﻿laeg: lol
<Pici> _PupUser_: Okay: 2gb swap, 15 gb / , the rest for /home
<laeg> :P
<praveer_cool> tras2: looks like the source's fault
<prodigel> Hi all. I'm looking for a mail notification app that can monitor multiple accounts(some of them gmail accounts). For some reason mail-notification doesn't read from one of my google accounts, otherwise would be perfect
<_PupUser_> ﻿Pici: someone said I should have extra for /usr, /var, /boot, /tmp?
<Dr_willis> prodigel,  dosent read from ONE but it does the other gmail account?
<laeg> hardy pulseaudio >>> i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when i have any program using sound in the background i don't get sound in any other apps. i have also disabled PulseAudio Session Management on startup in system > prefs > by unchecking but not completely removing from the list but still when i log in grep aux | pulse reports pulseaudio
<prodigel> Dr_willis: strangely yes
<Pici> _PupUser_: I've never found that useful.
<_PupUser_> why?
<prodigel> Dr_willis: or at least that's what I've observed
<tras2> praveer_cool: lol so much for national television..
<Dr_willis> prodigel,  weird. Does the gmail accounts require you to enable the pop3 or whatever option?
<Aprilis> hwilde:  No, it is not showing up under the "dmesg"
<prodigel> Dr_willis: it is enabled
<_PupUser_> ﻿Pici: what are the pro's and con's?
<Aprilis> I don't think my computer is detecting it, period.
<Dr_willis> prodigel,  weird. :)
<prodigel> Dr_willis: I read them with thunderbird usually, and it works, thus mail-notification should work also
<Pici> _PupUser_: If you're going to put everything on one disk, theres really no point in separating out each of those directories.  Actually you could be facing issues if you don't size them properly.
<Andycas> How to check if amd powernow is enabled on my cpu?
<Andycas> They say its automatically enabled by kernel, but id like to be sure
<rutgermasi> Andycas: just check on amd.com
<_PupUser_> ﻿Pici: he siad that if one of the programs started giving errors it would fill my entire harddisk?
<Andycas> rutgermasi: why? If its already working... i just want to know if it is working...
<hwilde> Aprilis, I concur if dmesg doesn't show anything.  are you sure the cable is good and the usb port etc
<hwilde> Andycas, what would it do if it were working
<Andycas> hwilde: it would save my laptops battery
<Aprilis> hwilde:  I know the port is fine, because my mouse works in it.  The iPod works.  I don't know if the cable is fine.  Is there a way to check?
<rutgermasi> hwilde: Acoording to wikipedia: "PowerNow! is speed throttling and power saving technology of AMD's processors used in laptops."
<_PupUser_> and what about /var, he said this is a must?
<_PupUser_> ﻿Pici: ﻿and what about /var, he said this is a must?
<rutgermasi> Andycas: you will need to configure your battery/energy settings (in top bar click on battery icon and select dynamic)
<hwilde> Andycas, well, go on battery, and see how long it lasts.  but it's going to slow down your cpu to save power you know
<laeg> hardy pulseaudio >>> i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when i have any program using sound in the background i don't get sound in any other apps. i have also disabled PulseAudio Session Management on startup in system > prefs > by unchecking but not completely removing from the list but still when i log in grep aux | pulse reports pulseaudio
<hwilde> Aprilis, did you follow that link yet ?
<hwilde> Aprilis, this link explains how to do it  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717626
<Lokii-> yes power now is refered to the variable multiplier on the cpu itself
<Pici> _PupUser_: If you want to listen to him, thats fine. But neither I nor many of the other helpers in this channel advocate partitioning beyond just doing / and /home
<rutgermasi> Anydas: there is a monitor program that shows you the speed of your cpu's
<Aprilis> hwilde:  I am having a lot of trouble understanding what the link is asking of me.  I am pretty retarded and probably should not be using Ubuntu.
<AngryElf> hey folks -- I installed network-manager-pptp, but I don't have the VPN option when i click on network manager -- I've also restarted nm-applet and rebooted...what gives?
<master_> How can I purge the x scripts running at the startup on my regular gnome settings to get it working... as it does in safe gnome?
<RobbieRob> Howdy Everyone, I tried hwilde's suggestions on going to certain websites to figure out my problems with my sound card but it didnt work. I am having trouble getting IDJC to read my sound card in JACK. Anyone help me?
<_PupUser_> ﻿Pici: ok thanx
<master_> How can I purge the x scripts running at the startup on my regular gnome settings to get it working... as it does in safe gnome?
<Aprilis> hwilde:  I clicked on all the links that the link provided, but I don't understand any of it.
<Andycas> hwilde: it (powernow) is simply cpu freq scaling, if i need more from my cpu it increases the clock & volts
<Andycas> rutgermasi: i dont have that dynamic option there
<_PupUser_> ﻿Pici: I will take ur advice, I dont like partitioning anyway?
<master_> How can I purge the x scripts running at the startup on my regular gnome settings to get it working... as it does in safe gnome?
<Przemek1910> zapraszam na www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<prodigel> Dr_willis: I'm the stupid here :). I was testing from one account that was taken as spam by default, had to 'unspam' it first. work ok.
<RobbieRob> Does anyone know how to trouble shoot sound problems? I can play music in totem and firefox but when it comes to other applications I can not play.
<Dr_willis> prodigel,  thje whole account was flagged as spam? :) thats a lot of spam
<laeg> RobbieRob: you have to close all other applications and then run them
<laeg> hardy pulseaudio >>> i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when i have any program using sound in the background i don't get sound in any other apps. i have also disabled PulseAudio Session Management on startup in system > prefs > by unchecking but not completely removing from the list but still when i log in grep aux | pulse reports pulseaudio
<akitcita> I have some troubles with my Gnome ... can anybody help me?!
<Andy80> one question: why the function "Places->Connect to Server" doesn't save the connection in a persistent way? I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and it worked fine in 7.10
<prodigel> Dr_willis: sending from a@b.c to x@gmail.com: all mails from a@b.c was considered spam
<bazhang> akitcita, please specify with plentu of info thanks
<prodigel> Dr_willis: anyway, false alarm
<doktoreas> wich is the best way for recovering an ubuntu system keeping the home folder safe?
<RobbieRob> @laeg All other apps are closed.
<AngryElf> hey folks -- I installed network-manager-pptp, but I don't have the VPN option when i click on network manager -- I've also restarted nm-applet and rebooted...what gives?
<danbhfive> doktoreas: have /home on a separate partition
<doktoreas> danbhfive, the default installation do this?
<xoob> hi, I have a bunch of text files on my ubuntu needed to be converted to windows format, is there an easy way to do this?
<Gin> hi, I ran in-desktop:/tmp/install.dir.21653/Linux/resource/jre/bin$ ./java
<danbhfive> doktoreas: no
<doktoreas> danbhfive, :( any other solution?
<Gin> but it says no such file or directory. but I clearly see the file is there. system is Hardy 64 bit
<doktoreas> I thought about copying the whole home folder and reinstall the system
<doktoreas> and then copy it back
<danbhfive> doktoreas: I still like my solution
<_PupUser_> ﻿Pici: on the #linux they said if I wanted serveral linux distro's then I must have a /boot, is this fact, or just opinion?
<Gin> how do you run a 32bit bin on hardy x64?
<doktoreas> danbhfive, I know yours is the best slution, but now the machine haven't that set up
<doktoreas> and need to keep the files safe
<Skiessi> any program that does hq2x filtering on linux?
<Dr_willis> _PupUser_,  not really true.  But it can mak things handier..  - you WILL want to know grub in and out.
<_PupUser_> ﻿Gin: I am going to install ubuntu 32 on my 64!
<akitcita> I'm using the Ubuntu 8.04 my safe gnome works fine... and my normal gnome session boots up without anything accept the bg image and awn bar on the bottom.. I don't even get nothing by rigtclicking the desktop... or ctrl+alt+del... only thing I can do is restart X ctrl+alt+Backspace... and then I can have the same thing with the normal session and the ok thing with safe gnome... GRRRRR
<_PupUser_> ﻿Dr_willis: ok thanx
<danbhfive> doktoreas: yeah, but you can use the livecd to set it up now.  There is nothing stopping you, as long as you have extra disk space
<bazhang> akitcita, sounds like a driver issue; this may take some time to fix so you need to be patient
<doktoreas> danbhfive, I haven't thought about it tanks :D
<Dr_willis> _PupUser_,  i have puppylinux, and geexbox both booting off the same partition. but  the ubuntu install is the one handling the booting. so i have 2 different /boot dirs.
<RobbieRob> I am trying to get my sound working with internet DJ console but it isnt work. Is there anyone that can help me troubleshoot my sound card issues?
<akitcita> bazhang, ok... thanks
<doktoreas> so you mean to use the extraspace for creating a new partition, and move the files inside it?
<_PupUser_> ﻿Dr_willis: ﻿i have puppylinux to!
<bazhang> akitcita, which video card do you have; what drivers have you installed; how did you install them
<Dr_willis> _PupUser_,  so i guessed from the nick. :)
<akitcita> bazhang, if it helps I have had some fusion-icon anomalyes
<_PupUser_> ﻿Dr_willis: what is ur partition setup?
<danbhfive> doktoreas: if you do setup a separate partition, come back, and ask for help on moving your /home to that partition, or use this website: http://drupal.openleadership.org/?q=node/39
<mgolisch> you cant do anything, mostlikely compiz has some problems
<akitcita> bazhang, I have the Ati x1500 with the restricted drivers... and it was working fine
<Dr_willis> _PupUser_,  100mb for sda1 for puppy/geexbox,  512mb swap partition, sda2, and  rest for / for ubuntu in sda3
<akitcita> bazhang, up until an hour ago...
<mgolisch> tried to run with metacity instead?
<akitcita> bazhang, :)
<bazhang> akitcita, how about removing fusion-icon for the time being
<hwilde> akitcita, did you try making another user and logging in with that profile ?
<akitcita> bazhang, aptitude?
<akitcita> nope
<Gin> _PupUser_: if you're going to install hardy, make sure you install the package ia32-libs after installation if you want to run 32bit software.
<bazhang> akitcita, yes lets try hwilde's option first
<_PupUser_> ﻿Dr_willis: do u use puppy just from livecd or installed to harddisk?
<laeg> hardy pulseaudio >>> i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when i have any program using sound in the background i don't get sound in any other apps. i have also disabled PulseAudio Session Management on startup in system > prefs > by unchecking but not completely removing from the list but still when i log in grep aux | pulse reports pulseaudio
<_PupUser_> ﻿Gin: hardy is buggy, so I am not going to use it.
<akitcita> bazhang, ok.. I'll try doing that now...
<sanguisdex> so sound does not work coming out of susspend is there a way that I can just restart my sound drivers w/o rebooting?
<Gin> _PupUser_: have youtried it already?
<_PupUser_> ﻿Gin: yes
<jtravnick> looking for a home design software that will run in linux
<hadrien> i just accidentally deleted important files on a fat32 partition... is there an easy way to recover those deleted files ?
<hwilde> sanguisdex, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Dr_willis> _PupUser_,  its installed alongside the geexbox install.
<bazhang> laeg, how about completely uninstalling pulseaudio? does that have some effect?
<babolat> jtravnick, bluefish works
<Nikunj93> auto power on anyone knows?
<Dr_willis> _PupUser_,  just had to copy the files over from a USB thumbdrive install, and edit the grub menus
<bazhang> Nikunj93, you need to provide more details than that
<_PupUser_> ﻿Dr_willis: do u think it is better on the harddisk?
<mgolisch> laeg: why you want to remove pulse? the std alsa in hardy doesnt come with dmix, you dont have software mixing, which means you cant play sound from multiple sources without pulseaudio or some other sound server
<laeg> bazhang: i haven't tried because i don't want to be stuck with no sound
<hwilde> Nikunj93,  it's in the bios, I already told you this.
<jtravnick> babolat,  for designing a home?
<akitcita> bazhang, I gave the new user all the privileges OK?
<Dr_willis> _PupUser_,  i dont need a cd.. :) and its faster.  so yes
<bazhang> akitcita, hwilde does that sound right?
<laeg> mgolisch: i can't play sound from multiple source atm.
<laeg> mgolisch: except firefox and vlc with libflashsupport
<Nikunj93> ﻿hwilde: well i couldnt find that in my BIOS so i again came here
<hwilde> akitcita, yeah whatever I just want to see if it's a user profile setting
<Pici> jtravnick: I've found that there is a significant lack of any user friendly CAD programs on Linux, I ended up using Inkscape the last time I needed something like that.
<laeg> it is documented on the ubuntu website that pulse has trouble with wine, skype and other programs
<mgolisch> laeg: mostlikely those apps you use are not configure to use pulse
<_PupUser_> ﻿faster? it should be the same speed, because it louds into the ram if it is on ram or the harddisk.
<hwilde> Nikunj93, it's a bios setting.  there's nothing in the OS that can do that
<akitcita> hwilde, ok... I'll relog now
<hwilde> jtravnick, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-206732.html
<bazhang> laeg, pulse seems to be trouble all around at the moment
<rutgermasi> !repeat | Nikunj93
<ubottu> Nikunj93: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<laeg> bazhang: yes :)
<laeg> mgolisch: wine won't use it because it's trouble
<Dr_willis> _PupUser_,  it boots faster -  plus you dont need to slurp down all the ram ifyou dont want to.. PLUS it can use the swap partition on the hd..
<sanguisdex> ﻿hwilde: I ran the restart and it shutdown alsa and restarted it but I am still getting "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application." when I try and test a sound
<bazhang> laeg you get sound with firefox and flash?
<Gin> _PupUser_: feel sorry for you. I have hardy x64, works great
<hwilde> sanguisdex, ew that is not good.  something has locked onto your sound.  you would have to modprobe -r the sound module then modprobe it
<laeg> bazhang: yes i instaleld a fix libflashsupport - but before this there was no sound
<c00l2sv> anyone can help me with dkim-filter?
<mgolisch> laeg: who cares for wine?
<mgolisch> laeg: play on a game console
<rutgermasi> Gin: u had 2gb ram right?
<mgolisch> :)
<_PupUser_> ﻿Gin: it worked, but I had to hack at it!
<Gin> only pulseaudio is disappointing
<Nikunj93> well in my BIOS i go to Power management and then i find over there alarm is it that?
<Gin> rutgermasi: yea
<rutgermasi> Gin: I said, it has less performance then 32bit
<bazhang> thanks laeg; will try it myself (currently no sound with ff and flash)
<laeg> mgolisch: that is not a solution.
<_PupUser_> ﻿Dr_willis: the livecd uses the swap as well!
<laeg> bazhang: cool :)
<Dr_willis> _PupUser_,  then use the live cd. :) i dont care.
<RobbieRob> I need help to diagnose and troubleshoot my ALSA sound card issues. I have already gone to the suggested websites with no help.
<Gin> rutgermasi: not here. here it works better
<rutgermasi> Gin: but its slower
<Pici> Nikunj93: This isn't really an Ubuntu issue, have you tried asking in ##hardware ?
<laeg> bazhang: wait - no sound at all or just when another sound program us open?
<bazhang> mgolisch, not helpful; please refrain from giving nonsense advice thanks
<Gin> rutgermasi: it is not slower. :\
<bazhang> laeg none in ff and flash (youtube)
<_PupUser_> ﻿Dr_willis: I now u dont :)
<_PupUser_> know
<Gin> rutgermasi: programs I use on ubuntu has full 64 bit support :-)
<rutgermasi> Gin, you can now install 32bit version again, maybe not after a month
<laeg> bazhang: my problem was only when i had something open in the background but the file is a fix for flash so maybe it will help you. let me know please
<Nikunj93> ok so i move to another problem i cant open system>adminstarion>logn window
<rutgermasi> Gin: yes, but if you havent 4gb ram, its not recommended
<akitcita> hwilde, The new user is blessed with a desktop... unlike me... :)
<bazhang> thanks laeg will do so asap :)
<visik7> anyone using sshfs ?
<anders__> So.. How's firefox and flash running in hardy ? Decent ? I
<Dr_willis> visik7,  i have in the past.
<_PupUser_> ﻿Gin: at the moment u should install 32 vers, there is no advantage to using the 64.
<Dr_willis> visik7,  it was coredumping onme in the beta testing for some reason.. I hope its fixed now.
<Gin> rutgermasi: it is not about ram really, but it can do more calculation per second by using 64bit I asume
<visik7> Dr_willis: do you know how to local forwarding a port while using sshfs  ? ?
<hwilde> akitcita, bazhang ok so then you know it's something in your user profile, not the system itself that is borked
<laeg> mgolisc/bazhang: apparently pulseaudio provided a suspect alsa layer which is why wine refuse to use it
<rutgermasi> Gin: just run a benchmark ;)
<laeg> anders__: yes if you install livflashsupport
<akitcita> hwilde, bazhang yep... I suposed it was something like that
<Dr_willis> visik7,  i thought ssh tunneling/port forwarding  was a totally  different thing then sshfs.  I never use port forwared/tunnles. sorry.
<bazhang> laeg launching ff now.. :)
<_PupUser_> ﻿rutgermasi: i'v run the ﻿benchmark, no big difference
<akitcita> hwilde, bazhang I just lack the linux knowledge for the timesake to fix it on my own
<Gin> rutgermasi: benchmark on what?
<visik7> Dr_willis: I would use both with a single ssh connection
<rutgermasi> _PupUser_, so dont use 64bit if you have less than 4gb ram
<Gin> rutgermasi: again, 64bit is not only about RAM
<anders__> laeg, cheers. I'm considering upgrading to hardy as we speak.
<Gin> is it?
<rutgermasi> Gin: you said cpu and ram?
<_PupUser_> ﻿rutgermasi: thats wat I said :)
<Lokii-> anders dont
<Dr_willis> visik7,  Not sure if thats doable.  the sshfs website/docs are rather.... minimal. :)
<Gin> rutgermasi: if you have software that take advantage of 64bit, why not use it?
<_PupUser_> ﻿Gin: at the moment it is, only about the ram
<Nikunj93> in windows i could power on through an application isnt it possible here?
<babolat> I'm connecting to my webhost's server with Ubuntu's Places > Connect to Server via FTP. I'd like to learn how to sync a locally available folder with a folder in that server.
<Gin> youdon't need 4GB ram to take advantage of 64 bit. do you?
<rutgermasi> !rsync | babolat
<ubottu> Factoid rsync not found
<rutgermasi> !sync | babolat
<ubottu> Factoid sync not found
<Gin> _PupUser_: again, not for me, I asume Matlab x64 does the calculation much faster using 64 bit
<doktoreas> danbhfive, thx I'll check it out
<rutgermasi> !syndication
<ubottu> Factoid syndication not found
<babolat> rutgermasi: are you refering to a commandline?
<andrew___> visik7: Why not use a second connection?
<rutgermasi> babolat: Yes, search on ubuntu forums to 'rsync'
<babolat> i am
<DistroJockey> !rsync
<ubottu> Factoid rsync not found
<_PupUser_> ﻿Gin: there are no programs made to take advantage of he 64, only 32 bit convertions to work on 64, therefore the performance in the same on 32 as on 64, but there is more support for 32 at the moment!
<DistroJockey> :(
<Dr_willis> visik7,  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/SshfsFaq has some neat info. but not sure if its what you want.
<Gin> _PupUser_: no progrmas? any proof?
<HSnews> people, how to disable PC speaker beep?
<HSnews> in ubuntu
<_PupUser_> ﻿Gin: they work on 64, but are converted fron there 32 bit versions.
<mgolisch> HSnews: you could just remove the pcspkr module
<akitcita> hwilde, bazhang What can I do now?
<laeg> anders__: go for it
<mgolisch> or disable it in your terminal @ HSnews
<andrew___> HSnews: a physical speakerectomy is a fairly trivial procedure, if you don't mind opening the box.
<laeg> babolat: rawr!
<babolat> laeg ?
<akitcita> hwilde, bazhang Use new user or... something to clear this mess up?
<Nikunj93> anyone please reply
<Dr_willis> HSnews,  depends on whats beeping also. 'xset b 0 0 0 ' or 'xset b off' disables it for most apps.
<_PupUser_> ﻿Gin: maybe if you compile it for ur pc, you could take advantage of the 64!
<laeg> babolat: sorry wrong person
<Gin> _PupUser_: “The MathWorks support of AMD64 technology allows their user base in the engineering and scientific community to leverage the performance and large data set handling benefits of 64-bit computing,” said Pat Patla, director
<laeg> bazhang: rawr!
<babolat> rutgermasi: i'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync. is this the right thing?
<bazhang> laeg it worked! thanks :)
<Gin> _PupUser_: so, no, it's not just a conversion.
<DistroJockey> Nikunj93, please rephrase your question?
<_PupUser_> ﻿Gin: well do use that program, if not then there is no advantage in using the 64.
<HSnews> Dr_willis: thank you
<laeg> bazhang: :P
<Gin> _PupUser_: if it can cut about 0.5 of the calculation time, I will be very happy
<Gin> :)
<rutgermasi> babolat: take a look at http://howtoforge.com/mirroring_with_rsync
<babolat> rutgermasi: i doubt that this works with FTP
<mgolisch> laeg: did you try to configure wine to use the esd driver? and install the pulseaudio esd compatibility package?
<akitcita> bazhang, What can I do with the user settings ?
<mgolisch> laeg: maybe that would work out
<bazhang> akitcita, the new user works?
<akitcita> bazhang, yep
<akitcita> bazhang, only my old user is on strike
<rutgermasi> babolat: It uses ssh
<_PupUser_> ﻿Gin: whats the point, for that 0.5 speed improvement you will spent hrs at the terminal trying to make some driver compatable for 64! :)
<DistroJockey> Nikunj93, do you refer to to setting a timed power on for your hardware via software?
<Gin> _PupUser_: actually all my hwardware works out of the box. :P
<bazhang> akitcita, well its really up to you--clearly you did something (old user) that borked things; you can go back and try to figure it out, or use this one and (hopefully) not bork it too :)
<_PupUser_> when the 64 is become more suppurted than the 32, then I will swap!
<babolat> rutgermasi: does using ssh mean being able to do it via FTP?
<Dr_willis> then we will have 128bit distros!
<bazhang> !ot | _PupUser_
<ubottu> _PupUser_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gin> _PupUser_: up to you. I am not trying to convince you to use 64bit. it works for me and I am looking forward for a better peformance
<akitcita> bazhang, OK... and can I just copy my old home folder to the new one or what?
<incorrect> is there a way with grub to do a one time boot on a kernel, if it fails try automatically revert to an older kernel?
<rutgermasi> babolat: No, why do u want ftp, ssh is fine and securer
<_PupUser_> ok
<bazhang> akitcita, that would seem unwise at this point--unless you can pinpoint what you did wrong you will bring over the old borken-ness
<babolat> rutgermasi: it'd be what i were using now if i can. for reasons too many to say, all I have right now is FTP..
<Dr_willis> incorrect,  that would be a neat idea.. but never seen it done.. Normally its not the kernel caseing the issues. :)
<incorrect> Dr_willis, it will be if i screw up my kernel build :D
<bazhang> incorrect, you can boot on any one you have
<akitcita> bazhang, thats right... I'll use the new one for the work and try to fix the old one as practise
<marquo> hi what is a good channel for webdev?
<Dr_willis> incorrect,  thats why one always keeps a backup kernel entry in the  menus. :)
<rutgermasi> babolat: other possibility is subversion
<bazhang> akitcita, good idea and thanks hwilde
<incorrect> i am building a custom kernel, however i am worried if i screw up i won't be able to recover the machine
<ikonia> incorrect: thats a reasonable concern
<babolat> that i have never tried rutgermasi
<incorrect> Dr_willis, yeah but that need remote hands ;)
<bazhang> incorrect, you *do* know that is not supported here right?
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, incorrect : but you can modify the grub lines in the grub boot
<akitcita> bazhang, hwilde, Thanks a lot... I'm still quite new to linux so I still think in the windows way... (LIMITED) :)
<rutgermasi> babolat, will this help u: http://howtoforge.com/ftp-backups-with-duplicity-ftplicity-debian-etch
<incorrect> bazhang, grub isn't supported here?
<gatestone> Where do you specify, if Firestarter is started on machine startup or not?
<ubuntulover> HELLEO
<bazhang> incorrect, the custom kernel
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey, what part is incorrect?  How can a ystem even tell if the last kernel failed to load properly?
<ikonia> incorrect: custom kernels, a certain level of experience is assumed for building custom kernels
<Lr5> gatestone: could be System - admin - services
<incorrect> bazhang, i am not asking about that, i am asking about grub,
<gatestone> besides manually hunting for the scripts in /etc/rc?.d
<bazhang> incorrect though please feel free to do what you wish :)
<ikonia> incorrect: what's up with grub
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  heh i miss read what you said. :)
<ubuntulover> i can't install ubuntu with wubiu
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, hehe, was using his name, nothing incorrect about your statement
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, :)
<gatestone> Lr5, it is not
<laeg> mgolisch: arts and esd haven't been supported for a very long time
<incorrect> the question i asked.. was is there a way to do a one time default boot option
<Lr5> gatestone: k
<ikonia> incorrect: no, but the "fallback" option may suit your needs
<Dr_willis> Its always fun when you compile a kernel and forget to put in IDE or EXT2 support...
<ihancioglu> Hello All, I would like to install ubuntu 8.04 and also want to play windows games. I have ATI graphic card. What is the best version of the ati drivers for wine? Many thanks in advance..
<incorrect> ikonia, thank you
<ubuntulover> Error:can't not access the cd
<laeg> !graphics | ihancioglu
<bazhang> ihancioglu, #winehq can best answer that
<ubottu> Factoid graphics not found
<ubuntulover> please tell me why
<ikonia> ihancioglu: always best to try the ubuntu-restricted-drivers as a first call, as they are supported
<laeg> !ati | ihancioglu
<ubottu> ihancioglu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|DuReX|> how can I make my console prints some chars correctly, like ü etc :)
<jberg> hey i've just installed ubuntu on a dell latitude d531 laptop and it worked great except it didn't load my wireless network card. said i needed b43/something. does anyone know what i need to do?
<|DuReX|> some are printed weird :)
<babolat> rutgermasi: it will, eventually. thanks. but i'm looking tor sync tools to improve Web design workflow. so i could migrate the whole design process into Ubuntu purely. my company is currently using Adobe ColdFusion. I was wondering if I could have that same functionality in Ubuntu
<ihancioglu> OK guys many thanks.
<bazhang> !broadcom | |DuReX|
<ubottu> |DuReX|: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<|DuReX|> bazhang ? broadcom ? :)
<bazhang> |DuReX|, b43 is broadcom yes
<Xanatos> maybe that was aimed at jberg
<bazhang> oops sorry |DuReX|
<|DuReX|> ;)
<bazhang> jberg, that was for you
<jberg> ah thanks bazhang
<babolat> rutgermasi: u still in here?
<bullgard4> How to escape a space character?
<Pici> bullgard4: \
<mgolisch> laeg: did you try to use the esound sound plugin in wine? if that doesnt work just start wine using padsp which will create a virtual oss device that talks to pulseaudio
<Dr_willis> foo\ bar
<Dr_willis> or 'foo bar'
<Jokka> ayone that knows any good torrent prog?
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: Thank you.
<babolat> I would like to know if there's something in Ubuntu that resembles even distantly what Adobe Version Cue does
<|DuReX|> geïnstalleerd
<Simjazz> utorrent
<mgolisch> laeg: iam quite sure one of the two options will work out to get wine play nice with pulse
<bazhang> !torrent | Jokka
<ubottu> Jokka: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<askand> Hello, I am not able to reach the settings for the loginscreen, is that a known bug?
<Jokka> thx all
<DistroJockey> askand, what have you tried?
<zenit> Anyone using an ATI hd3870 card with fglrx in hardy? It seems a bit unstable on my system. Sometimes crashing to the console, and gives med black screens on all consoles if I try to restart gdm.
<zenit> -d
<askand> ﻿DistroJockey: running it from menu and from terminal with gdmsetup..my harddrive is getting very busy but nothing happens
<Pici> babolat: It would help if you described what Version Cue Does
<mgolisch> hm
<Jokka> does anyone know how to reach a folder with cd and then open it as a new window?
<mgolisch> Jokka: open as a new window?
<Pici> askand: What are you running to get to those settings and do you get an error when you trY?
<DistroJockey> askand, tried   gksudo gdmsetup    ?
<askand> ﻿DistroJockey:  yep tried that
<askand> ﻿ Pici: gksudo gdmsetup, no error messages
<DistroJockey> askand, same here now I try it
<Dr_willis> Jokka,  try 'nautilus .'  perhaps that will open the file manager to the current dir.
<Jokka> mgolisch> yeah, to have it up in a separate window. like when ur not using the terminal but clicking with mouse it comes like a window
<babolat> Version Cue is basically a synchronization platform between local and remote files using an assortment of connection types (FTP, SSH, etc). It's basically used for distant collaboration efforts in Web designing
<askand> ﻿ Pici: ﻿﻿DistroJockey:  It showed up now, about 4 minutes after I issued the command...what could be the cause of this harddrivebusyness?
<nikin> hy. is there any program that can resize a V4L devices resolution and make it available on an other device ... i used vloopback but it is not actively maintained, and my webcam crops the image massively when using in smaller resolution.
<rutgermasi> babolat: Im still here, but as a company i should use subversion
<DistroJockey> askand, Pici : mine is thrashing away also
<Jokka> <Dr_willis> worked perfect. cheers ate
<DistroJockey> askand, Pici : no idea atm
<khkhk> How do i specify proxy settings for Transmission?
<babolat> rutgermasi: noted. i'm looking into it right now. thanks
<askand> ﻿DistroJockey: ok try to wait and see if yours too will show up
<Dr_willis> Jokka,  actually nautilus by itself may open the current dir.
<DistroJockey> askand, have seen that before with something. Tis not right though
<mgolisch> Jokka: write some shellscript which accepts the directory as argument, then write some function you execute after the cd, which starts a new terminal and give it the script to execute and provide the output of pwd as the arguemtn
<Pici> babolat: Any VCS (version control system) or D(Distributed)VCS would emulate that behavior well.
<rutgermasi> babolat: u need a subversion server, just search on ubuntu forums ;)
<zengen> How can I add a path to Gnome-do?  It's not following .bashrc or .gnomerc.
<RichEd> Can anyone help with a quick modem setup ? ICH6 intel under dapper
<DistroJockey> askand, it isn't CPU intensive
<khkhk> How do i specify proxy settings for Transmission?
<babolat> ssh, subversion, VCS and DVCS. properly noted. thank you Pici and rutgermasi
<RichEd> tried myself ... getting nowhere :( ... need some guidance please
<DistroJockey> askand, yup, just poped up
<DistroJockey> popped even
<Pici> DistroJockey: askand: take a look at top or gnome-system-monitor while you're waiting for it to open, see whats using up CPU/reads/writes
<joaopinto> khkhk, I am not sure transmission supports a proxy at all, it is not very common to use a proxy for bittorrent
<babolat> rutgermasi: turns out subversion has a room on this very channel, #svn.. checking out
<DistroJockey> Pici, askand : closed it and reopened and it comes up straight away
<askand> ﻿DistroJockey: for me to......
<askand> ﻿DistroJockey:strange
<rutgermasi> babolat: what do u want to say with #svn?
<DistroJockey> Pici, nothing in top seemed related
<Pici> DistroJockey: Is swap full or not mounted?
<babolat> rutgermasi: ask,that's all. http://subversion.tigris.org/ is their website right?
<DistroJockey> askand, Pici : can only think it's an indexing thing
<askand> ﻿DistroJockey: Was this the first time you opened this since you installed the system?
<DistroJockey> Pici, nope, have swap and not full
<DistroJockey> askand, yes
<askand> ﻿DistroJockey: aha me too
<RoZzA`Away> [AmSg]I'm now away:Bed. Logging:ON Script:ON, I left at 22:53:12, On 12/05/2008
<Pici> !away > RoZzA`Away (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<DistroJockey> askand, must be indexing then
<atlef> can i install 64bit hardy over my 32bit hardy?
<rutgermasi> atlef: what do u want to replace, everything but /home?
<LogiTech> Could anyone tell me how can i play online games with "linux ubuntu" ? :D
<khkhk> joaopinto,  my network uses a proxy and i can use utorrent on windows by telling utorrent about my proxy settings
<Dr_willis> LogiTech,  install game... play game...
<DistroJockey> askand, if it does the same after a boot then it's not too good, but if it is ok, then it won't get better
<LogiTech> installed, dont work
<Pici> LogiTech: What game?
<LogiTech> poker
<Dr_willis> LogiTech,  :)  gee... guess that means all games dont work then.. or do ya want to give a LITTLE MORE info?
<atlef> rutgermasi: no, i wonder if i can install over my current install or if i need to do a complete reinstall
<Jokka> lol, problem. i force guitted an app and now all i got in terminal is "<" what to do to get it back to normal?
<zChris> How is the geforce drivers in linux compared to windows?
<ggarlic> JOIN #ubuntu-cn
<Jokka> ctrl +z/x doesnt work
<Dr_willis> Poker? Is that a quake mod? :)
<Pici> !gq | LogiTech
<ubottu> LogiTech: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Dr_willis> Jokka,  try ctrl \ or ctrl-c or just enter,
<DistroJockey> askand, well, it may get better, but it's not critical if it's one run only :)
<Wobbo> i don't get it why is h264 codec a unsupported codec? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11654/
<LogiTech> even game like "mu online" dont work :/ getting some error that " the dynamic link library could not found"
<Jokka> Dr_willis, ctrl + c worked fine. cheers man=)
<askand> '﻿DistroJockey: agree I can live with that
<Dr_willis> Jokka,  you may of entered a single quote that was waiting for a finishing quote
 * DistroJockey nods at askand and smiles.
<Jokka> Dr_willis, how do you mean?
<Dr_willis> Jokka,  try a command like   cd '
<Jokka> Dr_willis, i kinda exidently pressed alot of ottons:P
<Dr_willis> instead of cd 'foo bar'
<kuja> Why does one of our Ubuntu servers (dedicated) resolve any host as its own IP address frequently?
<Dr_willis> Jokka,  the other > ya saw is the 'continuation bash prompt' where its letting you enter more data for the earlier line.
<ikonia> kuja: what tool are you doing to check it's host
<kuja> `/etc/init.d/networking restart` seems to fix the issue temporarily.
<Dr_willis> Jokka,  check out the various bash docs/guides for more info. :)
<kuja> ikonia: I've used resolveip.
<Jokka> Dr_willis, oh, ok, kinda explains why its not that good to press to much bottons lol. thx for ctrl+c :)
<kuja> ikonia: Other programs, apt-get, svn, *anything* seem to act the same way.
<ikonia> kuja: when it goes "funny" trying pining it, nslookup and dig, see if the results change
<kuja> This seems very low-level.
<Dr_willis> Jokka,  if you have never used ctrl-c befor. :) you REALLY should spend an hr reading some bash/shell tutorials.
<andreaaaaa> hey ,, wanted to know how to make totem play any region dvd
<ikonia> andreaaaaa: thats hardware lockin on your drive
<kuja> resolveip google.com
<kuja> IP address of google.com is 218.54.139.105
<kuja> 218.54.139.105 is the IP of that machine.
<Dr_willis> gee.. what if ya dd the dvd to a iso file, then played it. :)
<ikonia> kuja: what address does it come back with for "ping google.com"
<kuja> ping google.com
<kuja> PING ariworks.co.kr (218.54.139.105) 56(84) bytes of data
<ng0n> interesting.. there's always about the same number of people on this channel.
<ikonia> kuja: and then a networking restart fixes that
<andreaaaaa> i have installed ubuntu within windows vista - although the dvd plays in vista and doesnt in ubuntu ..! pls help
<Dr_willis> ng0n,  i recall seeing 3000+ on release days.
<GhostFish2> Anyone else have vmware running withe Kernel 2.6.24-17 ????
<LogiTech> okei sorry that i didnt "formed" my question " right"/"correctly" but i got solution for my problem,i got it work
<ikonia> andreaaaaa: it's hardware lock-in on your drive
<rutgermasi> kuja: google has a network cluster, so it has different when u look up google.com
<ikonia> rutgermasi: the address is HIS address
<ng0n> Dr.Willis: ahhh. right !
<Gin> w00t got maple 11 working on Hardy 64bit :-)
<Dr_willis> andreaaaaa,  i follow the 2 commands at ---> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Linux_101_Enable_DVD_Playback_in_Ubuntu_in_Two_Commands
<kuja> ikonia: http://rafb.net/p/GEgve657.html
<andreaaaaa> ikonia: but vista plays it
<ikonia> andreaaaaa: vista uses different DVD playback software
<Dr_willis> andreaaaaa,  you must enable special packages to play back dvd videos.
<Jokka> <Dr_willis>, tbh i havent read almost anythin about ubuntu. i figured out java,msn and graphic installs and now im just learning as i go, i kinda prefer that before reading xD
<ikonia> kuja: thats very odd
<kuja> I really want to pinpoint this issue.
<kuja> Could it have anything to do with bind9?
<Dr_willis> Jokka,  the bash shell! read up on it.. 'your patience will be rewarded' "_
<kuja> Maybe bind is screwing things up?
<Dr_willis> Jokka,  :)
<ikonia> kuja: I don't see how as your either using it as a caching name server or a local reolver, either shouldn't effect it
<ikonia> kuja: plus a init.d/networking restart doesn't change bind
<andreaaaaa> Dr_willis: can u help me with these packages?
<Jokka> Dr_willis, im still kunda bothered writing "sudo apt-get install" insted of just yum lol. yeayh, i suppose i have to read that.. some day ;)
 * Jokka walks away to get some food
<Dr_willis> andreaaaaa,  that url gave 2 commands you just cut/paste to the terminal...
<ikonia> kuja: maybe worth stracing the ping google.com or the resolvip google.com
<kuja> ikonia: Right.  I wonder why restarting networking helps, and why it reverts back to being unable to resolve domains correctly.
<Dr_willis> Jokka,  reading up on the apt-get docs/guides/tutorials should also be on your todo list.
<Dr_willis> Jokka,  its on my todo list also.
<lys> hi@all. i just tried to install the b43 driver on ubuntu 8.04. followed all the instructions, but after rebooting my 4311rev2 is still not listed in iwconfig. do i have to activate the driver or sth like that?
<andreaaaaa> Dr_willis: thanks.
<lys> oh by the way, im trying to install my broadcom wireless card
<TonWibier> G'day!
<lys> can someon help me pls`
<TonWibier> Anyone in from Holland?
<HymnToLife> lys: you mean bcm43xx ?
<HymnToLife> or with ndiswrapper ?
<Pici> !nl | TonWibier
<ubottu> TonWibier: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<lys> HymnToLife: i used the one from linuxwireless.org, not ndiswrapper (because i need monitor mode)
<kuja> ikonia: http://rafb.net/p/wB407s13.html
<indianyellow> hello
<kuja> ikonia: However, resolving the IP again, it seems to return the correct one.
<HymnToLife> lys: then do a   ndiswrapper -l
<HymnToLife> and see if the driver is correct
<ikonia> kuja: reading
<kuja> ikonia: Also, when it REALLY just *always* fails and needs a networking restart, e.g. sometimes when I try to install stuff through apt-get and it thinks the ubuntu servers are itself.. installing with the `-f' flag seems to make it work.
<TonWibier> Ok, Pici en ubottu. Thanks.
<lys> that means i have to install ndiswrapper first? didnt yet do it (fresh install)
<HymnToLife> oh
<HymnToLife> NOT ndiswrapper
<LogiTech> i just tryed game which needs 300 MHZ of processor and i got 3Giga...and the game lags ...?? is this because i have linux ubuntu ? :/
<HymnToLife> sorry :p
<lys> ^^
<HymnToLife> then make sure the module is loaded :   lsmod | grep bcm
<atlef> can i install 64bit hardy over my 32bit hardy as an "repair" install?
<Akuma> hello, I am running unbuntu 8.4LTS on a laptop with the nvidia-new drivers. On bootup the screen works fine, but as soon as it goes on standby or I open/close the screen, the display gets all messed up (I think the reslolution changes)
<ikonia> atlef: no
<atlef> ikonia: thanks
<gordonjcp> LogiTech: what's the game?
<Akuma> If I disable the nvidia-new drivers it works fine after I reboot
<Pici> LogiTech: A native game?  A game through Wine? 3d accelerated? Are you running compiz?
<LogiTech> " Mu online"
<steindani> Hi all!
<steindani> I've got ASUS F3Jc, and under Hardy, alsamixer brakes, and I can't controll the volume.
<steindani> $ alsamixer
<steindani> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<steindani> Can someone help me?
<FloodBot2> steindani: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Akuma> Is there any way for me to solve this without having to sacrifice the nvidia driver?
<HymnToLife> Akuma: not much we can do, send complaints to nvidia ;)
<lys> HymnToLife: it doesnt list anything, not even an error
<HymnToLife> lys: then load the module :    sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Akuma> lys: I had the same problem last night
<Pici> LogiTech: I don't know what that is.
<lys> okay, did that. not lsmod  lists  bcm43xx               127720  0
<lys> ieee80211softmac       30976  1 bcm43xx
<lys> ieee80211              35528  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac
<LogiTech> A game trough Wine afcourse.... every game is installed trough Wine or there is other way to install "EXE" games? no...
<Akuma> lys: somebody managed to successfully help me
<HymnToLife> good
<HymnToLife> does it appear in iwconfig now ?
<Akuma> lys: I'll give you the link that was provided to me
<lys> nope, not yet
<lys> thanks Akuma
<kuja> ikonia: I don't know if this is any helpful either, but the server is also a nameserver which points to itself.
<HymnToLife> lys: then  dmesg | tail
<wirechief_intel> Akuma: check this out http://meraki.com/oursolution/hardware/antennaPanel/
<kuja> ikonia: (had our DC handle that for us)
<Pici> !attitude | LogiTech
<ubottu> LogiTech: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<HymnToLife> and see if it complains about missing firmware
<kuja> ikonia: e.g.  try an dig on ariworks.co.kr
<wirechief_intel> Akuma: oops wrong bookmark moment
<andreaaaaa> hi i have windows xp installed on another partition .. can i run it like parallels desktop or vm ware thru ubuntu ?
<ikonia> kuja: that really 'shouldn't' matter
<lys> there is the bcm43xx listed ,but i see no errors
<kuja> ikonia: My resolve.conf also has 218.54.139.105 listed as a nameserver as well, if that helps.
<Akuma> lys: gimme a sec, I need to reboot the laptop where I bookmarked the link
<kuja> resolv.conf, even.
<HymnToLife> lys: could you pastebin it ?
<lys> okay Akuma thanks
<lys> sure
<lys> lys@AERO:~$  dmesg | tail
<lys> [   37.532790]   groups: 02 01
<lys> [   44.845943] e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX
<lys> [   44.845954] e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO
<lys> [   44.850355] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
<FloodBot2> lys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lys> [   45.168535] NET: Registered protocol family 17
<ikonia> kuja: again, it really shouldn't matter, plus once it resolves, it should resolve the same all the way
<HymnToLife> !pastebin | lys
<ubottu> lys: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kunwon1> How do I figure out what type of RAM I have without opening my box?
<wirechief_intel> Akuma: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<andreaaaaa> hi i have windows xp installed on another partition .. can i run it like parallels desktop or vm ware thru ubuntu ?
<lys> oh sry, give me a sec ;)
<Akuma> lys: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/197558/comments/14
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197558 in linux "ssb module breaks BCM4328 with ndiswrapper (regression from 2.6.24-10)" [Medium,Fix released]
<kuja> ikonia: rebooting the machine didn't help either.
<v0lksman> "sticky" in Compiz -> Window Rules is to make the window available on all viewports?
<Akuma> lys: This is a workaround for a bug in ndiswrapper
<DistroJockey> andreaaaaa, you probably be better off just multibooting
<wirechief_intel> andreaaaaa: yes it can be but lots of caveats see the manuals for each vm
<lys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11655/ this is the paste
<kuja> ikonia: Just trying to provide you with as much information as possible :)
<ikonia> kuja: appriciated
<HymnToLife> Akuma: he/sge has a 4311, not a 4328
<andreaaaaa> but is it possible ?
<HymnToLife> she*
<Akuma> lys: I had done all the steps to get it activated through ndiswrapper as stated in the forums and no luck and this did it for me
<lys> Akuma: but i dont use ndiswrapper
<Akuma> I have a 4311
<kuja> ikonia: It's been driving me *nuts*, especially since this is a production server.
<Akuma> as well
<lys> ndiswrapper did in fact work
<ikonia> kuja: thats exceptionally odd
<Akuma> Oh
<DistroJockey> andreaaaaa, anything is possible :)
<Akuma> my bad!
<HymnToLife> lys: is that all you have ?
<Akuma> lol
<ikonia> kuja: when it goes "odd" how does nslookup respond (as your - your own name server)
<lys> that was all dmesg said
<lys> hm, now there are other things, ill make a new paste
<kuja> ikonia: http://rafb.net/p/alh6EV28.html -- Here is an nslookup of various machines that are clearly not belonging to me -- all of which claim the "server" is 218.54.139.105
<lys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11657/ it says sth about a disabled irq
<ikonia> jku_: thats resolving correctly
<kuja> ikonia: The non-authorative sections though, are interesting.
<tsangpo> I just pressed some button and my ssceen zommed
<tsangpo> help
<ikonia> kuja: no, thats %100 correct
<ikonia> kuja: that looks like it's working %100
<lys> HymnToLife: does that say more?
<kuja> So, it's weird how frequently it doesn't work.
<tsangpo> cntrl_ald_bakscpace ;(
<bazhang> tsangpo, what key
<atlef> tsangpo: try windowsbutton and the mousewheel
<robert__> I'm still having problems with too big fonts in my loginwindow, gnome help, openoffice and some parts of websites in firefox, can anyone help me?
<ikonia> kuja: so, nslookup responds %100 fine, it resolves the correct ip's to the correct hosts
<HymnToLife> lys: we need more output, do   dmesg | tail -n 100
<ikonia> kuja: can you show me /etc/nsswitch.conf in a pastebin please.
<kuja> ikonia: http://rafb.net/p/DQmQoX69.html
<lys> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11658/
<ikonia> kuja: looks fine, you may want to try (this is just a test) removing "files" from the line "hosts:"
<DistroJockey> robert__, does it do that with a new user also?
<kuja> ikonia: Should I restart anything?
<andreaaaaa> :)
<andreaaaaa> gotta go
<HymnToLife> lys: hmm, it says try booting with irqpoll, I guess you could try it
<poopuser> hai! where can i get pangocario?
<lys> and how do i do that exactly? ^^
<Nelson_Apart> I reinstalled my windows yesterday, and after that the windows boot loader over rided the Grub for ubuntu. how can i fix this?
<HymnToLife> lys: in GRUB, press e twice to edit the kernel boot command
<HymnToLife> and add irqpoll at the end
<danbhfive> !fixgrub > Nelson_Apart
<atlef> !grub | Nelson_Apart:
<kuja> Nelson_Apart: Reinstall GRUB.
<ubottu> Nelson_Apart:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> !grub | Nelson_Apart
<ubottu> Nelson_Apart: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lys> irqpoll, okay i'll try
<bazhang> heh
<lys> be right back
<DistroJockey> :)
<babolat> problem installing a package. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11659/
<Nelson_Apart> oh see
<Nelson_Apart> thansk :D
<poopuser> p a n g o c a r i o ; ( where r u?
<DistroJockey> babolat, close synaptic
<bazhang> poopuser, what is it
<babolat> thanks DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> babolat, no problem
<poopuser> a lib of some kind i guess.awesom wm requires it  ; /
<bazhang> poopuser, check packages.ubuntu.com
<lys> HymnToLife: after reboot and modprobe bcm43xx still no device in iwconfig =(
<poopuser> ﻿packages.ubuntu.com is't it same as synaptic?
<HymnToLife> lys: still those message in the dmesg ?
<zChris> what does the command in /etc/cron.d/anacron do ?
<HymnToLife> poopuser: not exactly
<HymnToLife> they're different ways of downloading packages
<joaopinto> zChris, that is not a command, that is a config file
<HymnToLife> but indeed, they have the same packages
<bazhang> poopuser, no, it is a website; you need to actually check it
<poopuser> so i better go there thx
<lys> what did i have to type again exactly?
<zChris> joaopinto: yeah but it is an entry inside it
<HymnToLife> lys: dmesg | tail
<lys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11660/ still this on the short one
<HymnToLife> damn, I _hate_ Windows' command-line...
<HymnToLife> make it a pain just to copy/pate :p
<HymnToLife> makes*
<bazzieb> does any1 here have a good fstab howto but it must not have anything to do with mounting windows partitions as well?
<joaopinto> bazhang, man fstab
<joaopinto> erm, bazzieb
<HymnToLife> lys: wait a bit and see if you have the same messages as before appearing
<fhd> hi. I'm wondering: is the MAKEOPTS environment variable used by ubuntu's make?
<bazhang> joaopinto, wrong baz :)
<bazzieb> lol
<chrissy_> Question, If i run the auto update from 7.10 to 8.4 it wont screw around with my windows partition will it?
<joaopinto> fhd, ubuntu does not use any special version of "make" :) make is a generic build ulity
<lys> okay i'll wait. kind of odd, the card worked with ndiswrapper but not with the specific drivers ^^
<bazhang> chrissy_, no should not
<chrissy_> kay' thankies
<joaopinto> fhd, man make
<ikonia> kuja: no, shouldn't have to
<kuja> ikonia: still the same =(
<HymnToLife> lys: not really a wonde, Broadcom won't give out the specs of the hardware, so those drives are reverse-engineered
<HymnToLife> and include a bit of guesswork as to how the device operates, I guess
<DistroJockey> chrissy_, have a backup anyway
<ikonia> kuja: so if you nslookup google.com, the address all look correct still
<lys> hm right, read that on the page where i got them from
<HymnToLife> drivers*
<chrissy_> i intend to dj
<DistroJockey> chrissy_, as it may break your 7.10 :)
<DistroJockey> chrissy, all the best
<lys> dmesg | tail just says the same. did i edit the command right by adding the extra prompt with a simple space?
<lys> at grub i mean
<fhd> joaopinto: nothing about MAKEOPTS
<kuja> ikonia: Yeah.. but I just discovered something weird.  If I nslookup a host that I haven't resolveip'd before, I get ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached" -- however after running resolveip on the host and trying another nslookup, it works.
<ikonia> kuja: ok, so for example, can you paste the following for me
<ikonia> kuja: 1.) nslookup on it's own, you should get a > prompt
<joaopinto> fhd, you can sepcify make options on the command line
<ikonia> kuja: 2.) lookup a domain you've never looked up before
<ikonia> kuja: 3.) try the same domain again
<ikonia> kuja: please paste the output of that please.
<ikonia> kuja: only type "nslookup" once though, do the rest from the > prompt
<Myrtti> !paste | kuja
<ubottu> kuja: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fhd> joaopinto: yeah, I was just wondering if I could set this once and for all... but it doesn't seem to be part of make, so... I'll use the cmd :)
<fhd> thanks
<HymnToLife> lys: yes, that should be right
<^Migs^> is there a mirror I can download Ubuntu through FTP?  Everything has been HTTP, and when I actually find one that's FTP, it just has shortcuts to ISOs that don't go anywhere
<joaopinto> ^Migs^, a lot of the available Ubuntu mirrors support both http and ftp
<DistroJockey> heyya Myrtti :)
<^Migs^> right
<Gin> ^Migs^: what's the problem with http?
<^Migs^> yet the FTP doesn't have anything
<lys> HymnToLife: does that mean i'll have to use ndiswrapper again?
<^Migs^> I don't know, but it keeps timing out on my computer.  Might just be the network
<yit41> just a quikie: how to install new software? i downloaded a tar.gz package
<^Migs^> Never mind, I'll just torrent them
<ikonia> yit41: what software do you want to install
<Gin> ^Migs^: you can resume with http too , u know?
<^Migs^> yeah, but it times out every minute or so
<m1r> hello
<andreaaaa> hi how do i make scan snap s510 work with ubuntu
<kuja> ikonia: http://rafb.net/p/2NWfPK19.html
<joaopinto> yit41, did you search for that software on the repositories ?
<yit41> ikonia: i downloaded adobe reader tar.gz package
<mgolisch> yit41: id look if its availiable via the ubuntu repos first, before trying to install using some tgz archive
<Gin> ^Migs^: oh, you can also order your free ubuntu cd ;)
<joaopinto> !compile | yit41
<ubottu> yit41: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<HymnToLife> lys: I guess so, or gat another wifi adapter made by a nicer company
<HymnToLife> like Ralink or Atheros
<ikonia> yit41: there are pdf readers in the ubuntu repo's
<ikonia> yit41: you dont need to install that
<ikonia> !pdf | yit41
<ubottu> yit41: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<andreaaaa> hi how do i make scan snap s510 work with ubuntu
<ikonia> yit41: you can use synaptic to install the xpdf package
<yit41> ikonia: i know but i just like adobe reader better
<AngelaMuller> o just installed xampp @ my ubuntu, now I have to set chmod +rw to every new folder or file I create inside the htdocs .. how do I chmod that folder so ALL the folders/files created inside it get the read/write permissions instantly?
<ikonia> yit41: then extract the tar file and read the install instructions
<lys> thats what i'm going to do anyway next month. i'll just take the cisco card from my wifes notebook till then ^^ but thanks a lot for helping me!
<m1r> what are requirmements to roll your own ubuntu based distro ? any info appriciated
<ikonia> yit41: be aware this may do damage to your system
<yit41> ikonia: but still, can i install from tar.gz package?
<ikonia> kuja: very interesting, it looks like your own DNS server is not responding
<joaopinto> AngelaMuller, nman umask
<bazhang> !uck | m1r
<ubottu> m1r: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<joaopinto> erm, man
<Gin> m1r: there is a howto on the forum for that, see the tutorials section on the forum.
<ikonia> yit41: you sure can, extract it, and read the install instructions
<vasilisa> Okay does anyone here use PCSX?
<eross> ok for some reason, anim8or doesn't work under wine in the new release of ubuntu (8.04).. is it due to the 24-bit colors it recognizes from my video card?
<yit41> what is .rpm file?
<vasilisa> because i dont know how they got away with making a PSX emulator with no disc swapping, and i must know what im missing here.
<eross> X Error of failed request:  BadColor (invalid Colormap parameter)  telling me it doesn't like the 24-bits
<m1r> bazhang: , Gin , tnx m8's
<ikonia> yit41: a package file intended for redhat based distros
<sysRPL> cansomeone help me with ubuntu here? i am trying to acess my digital camera under hardy as a readable/writeable drive ... when i plug the camera in all i get is a picture import wizrad, and no mount point to write to the camera
<mgolisch> eross: whats wrong with 24bit? you cant have more usualy
<eross> anim8or worked fine on my older install though
<andreaaaa> hi i have a device that works on windows but doenst on ubuntu?
<kuja> ikonia: Not responding?  Weird :S
<HymnToLife> andreaaaa: details, please
<andreaaaa> fugitsu scan snap s510
<mgolisch> eross: did you look at the appdb entry for that? if one exists
<vasilisa> anyone  ? :P i dunno where else to ask. google is useles.s
<ikonia> kuja: your using your own host as a dns server, so the first time you try to connect to the dns server with "nslookup" it says "no servers available" eg: I can't talk to your dns server
<m1r> bazhang: UCK is only for live cd ?
<kuja> ikonia: Should I have an alternative DNS?
<yit41> so everything from synaptic is truly compatible with ubuntu?
<bazhang> m1r, you needed something different?
<vasilisa> yit41: should be yes
<ikonia> kuja: you should have (if possible) 2 dns servers, on different networks
<joaopinto> yit41, yes, it was built by Ubuntu people, for Ubuntu
<HymnToLife> andreaaaa: it's usb, right?
<robert__> DistroJockey, The fonts are the same for a different user
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: what happens when you cancel out of the picture import wizard?
<m1r> bazhang: for alternate cd build so i can easy install over PXE server
<andreaaaa> yes
<kuja> ikonia: Would I simply add this to the nameservers list in /etc/resolv.conf and hope it works?
<ikonia> kuja: yes,
<sysRPL> i didn't canel ... i went into fspot
<andreaaaa> HymnToLife: yes
<HymnToLife> andreaaaa: then do a lsusb and pastebin what you get
<ikonia> kuja: thats dynamic so should pickup your changes
<DistroJockey> robert__, :(
<HymnToLife> !pastebin | andreaaaa
<ubottu> andreaaaa: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<m1r> bazhang: my laptops ussualy not more then 256mb ram 900mhz that i will install to, so they cant really run good livecd editions
<sysRPL> should i unplug the camera and plug it in again then cancel the wizrd?
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: close fspot and have a look in the "Places" menu
<sysRPL> k
<bazhang> m1r, that link seems to indicate it is for live cd's yes
<adac> does whois on the command line automagically choose the right whois server?
<m1r> bazhang: yes
<apt_get> Why i receive this message when try to run fbi image ?  'can handle only  packed pixel frame buffers'
<sysRPL> i don't see anything different in places
<TonWibier> Hi everyone!
<TonWibier> I've got a problem with the installation of VMWare under Ubuntu 7.10.
<TonWibier> Maybe some of you can help me. When installing, I receive the next message:
<TonWibier> make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/common/task.o] Error 1
<TonWibier> make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only] Error 2
<TonWibier> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'
<FloodBot2> TonWibier: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kuja> ikonia: But the DNS on the external network won't have all the same records my server has..
<DistroJockey> robert__, sorry, best ask again with as much info as you have
<ikonia> kuja: it should have EVERY record as a caching name server
<robert__> DistroJockey, here's a screenshot: http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/3850/screenshot1np6.png
<DistroJockey> robert__, looking
<ikonia> kuja: the only records it won't have are ones that your dns server are SOA for
<mgolisch> TonWibier: mostlikely you didnt apply the required anyany patch
<robert__> DistroJockey, my DPI in appearance is at 145 and all the font-sizes are at 6
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: i dont see the camera in places
<mgolisch> TonWibier: the std vmwareserver distribution doesnt usualy compile against that new kernels ubuntu uses
<andreaaaa> HymnToLife: thanks
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: what *do* you see?
<DistroJockey> robert__, looks to be application specific
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: any disks that weren't there before?
<andreaaaa> ubotto ; thanks a lot  will get back to url later
<apt_get> Why i receive this message when try to run fbi image ?  'can handle only  packed pixel frame buffers'
<robert__> DistroJockey, well look at the google page in the screenshot and the launchpad page, some text is normal sized, and some is huge
<TonWibier> mgolisch, I uses vmware-any-any-update 115. That should do the trick, I think?
<DistroJockey> robert__, yeah, that would be a html rendering issue I guess
<sysRPL> no, it's the same as before i had plugged the camera in ... al the standard items ... home, computer, documents, music, pictures, network eect
<kuja> ikonia: Should the external be listed as a primary or secondary?
<ikonia> kuja: there is no primary or secondary
<ikonia> kuja: they are both equal
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: but i don't see the camera in there
<m1r> bazhang: i found reconstructor for my purpose,will check it now. tnx m8
<mgolisch> TonWibier: please post the complete error on a pastebin service like paste.ubuntu.com
<Titanium> hello ! i have a problem during the install of Regnum ! Can you help me ? plz ?
<mgolisch> TonWibier: and you did install the required kernel headers package did you?
<ikonia> Titanium: what's up
<DistroJockey> robert__, looks normal to me, not saying it's right
<TonWibier> Ok mgolisch. On e moment.....
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: this is a canon sd650 if that helps
<bazhang> Titanium, that is a game? native or wine
<Titanium> ikonia: i have a Ati Cards...
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: if you click on "Computer" do you see anything new on the left-hand side?
<Titanium> Native
<ikonia> Titanium: ahh, that is a problem ;)
<Titanium> ikonia: and when i want log me
<TonWibier> Ok mgolisch. I've pasted it.
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: yes, there is a tree ... but i've looked through it and the camera isn't under there
<mgolisch> TonWibier: give the url then
<mgolisch> :)
<robert__> DistroJockey, hmm ok tnx. The openoffice font is big, but that's because of the DPI setting I think. Well I think I have to live with it :P tnx anyway
<Toznoshio> Dual-boot question: How can I check for rootkits in the other partition (the WinXP one) in Ubuntu?
<TonWibier> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11664/
<ikonia> Toznoshio: you can't
<ikonia> Toznoshio: it checks the ubuntu partition
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: it might not have a "sensible" name
<kuja> ikonia: $ ping google.com
<kuja> ping: unknown host google.com
<mgolisch> TonWibier: the complete thing
<kuja> :(
<ikonia> Toznoshio: you'll need windows tools to check your windows partition
<Titanium> i can't i see a problem
<sysRPL> how would i find it?
<DistroJockey> robert__, I tend to see a 96dpi setting
<TonWibier> Ok....
<ikonia> kuja: your dns server arn't responding
<Titanium> ikonia: you play Regnum ?
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: for instance my Fuji S602 appears as "Sandisk 4G" because that's the volume name of the card
<ikonia> Titanium: I'm sorry, I don't
<sysRPL> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera -t vfat -o umask=000
<robert__> DistroJockey, well the xorg DPI setting is at 147x145 because I've got a 15inch notebook with a 1920x1200 resolution
<sysRPL> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/camera busy
<DistroJockey> robert__, 15" at that res! are you crazy?!
<robert__> i'm used to it
<TonWibier> mgolisch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11665/
<robert__> my previous notebook was a 12inch @ 1280x1024
<Toznoshio> ikonia: But you would need to boot into WIndows to use those rootkit detection tools, the point being you can't trust what Windows tells you anymore, anyway, thanks for trying to answer my question
<mgolisch> TonWibier: you may need a newer version of any any patch: http://uruz.org/files/vmware-any-any-update-116.tgz
<DistroJockey> robert__, well, i'm sure that ain't it's native res
<kuja> ikonia: You're right.. it just hangs there trying to ping (from my local machine)
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: is your camera /dev/sda1 ?
<kuja> ikonia: Are you able to reach either 211.47.66.90 or 121.125.78.245?
<ikonia> Toznoshio: thats how it works
<robert__> DistroJockey, 1920x1200 at my 15.4" notebook not native? yes it is
<kuja> If not, I'm going to call their 24hour tech support and see what's up.
<mgolisch> TonWibier: but it looks more like you are missing something in your compiler toolchain, did you install the build-essential package?
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: no
<ikonia> kuja: those servers don't respond for me
<DistroJockey> robert__, ok, I ain't had one
<kuja> ikonia: Weird, that's what's listed on their website as primary and secondary nameservers.
<TonWibier> mgolisch: Hmmm, I'm not sure. Has this to do with the synaptic manager?
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: disconnect and reconnect the camera, and cancel the dialogue box that pops up
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: that folder does not exist
<sysRPL> k
<DistroJockey> robert__, upgrade?
<ikonia> kuja: I may not be able to resolve on them as most name servers are locked down to the fact that you have to be on their network to use them, and I'm not on their network
<mgolisch> TonWibier: yeah in synaptic make sure you installed the build-essential package
<TonWibier> Ok, I will do that now. One moment, please....
<robert__> DistroJockey, http://www5.pc.ibm.com/nl/products.nsf/$wwwPartNumLookup/_NH3D8ND?open&OpenDocument&epi=web_express
<kuja> ikonia: Oh well.. so much for calling them either.  I forgot today was a holiday.
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: i get the wizard with igonore or import photos ... i will click ignore
<DistroJockey> robert__, fair enough :)
<ere4si> DistroJockey: you're up late :) howdy!
<DistroJockey> heyya ere4si  :)
<TonWibier> mgolisch: What command to use? apt-get install ...... ?
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: yup
<ikonia> kuja: sort it tommorow
<DistroJockey> ere4si, ohh, yeah, time got away from me :)
<mgolisch> TonWibier: or synaptic whatever pleases you more
<mgolisch> :)
<kuja> ikonia: Do you know much about using Postfix and using it to send mail so that Hotmail doesn't refuse it? ;)
<DistroJockey> ere4si, how be you?
<ere4si> DistroJockey: hehe same here - all be fine here
<DistroJockey> ere4si, :)
<ikonia> kuja: thats nothing to do with postfix, thats probably because your on a dhcp / DSL line
<m1r> ubuntu 8.04 amd64 - kde applications keep crashing on startup mentioning somthing about DCOP server.
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: i didn't see any changes to my filesystem?
<rutgermasi> kuja: for example you must have valid spf records (not for sure), reverse dns, not on a blacklist, ..
<bennyf11> does any1 know where the java home is located in ubuntu??
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: that\'s odd
<kuja> ikonia: Not on DSL, and not using DHCP.  The server's IP is static and has been preconfigured.
<EXP2> is it possible to combine two hd´s into one partion in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> ^ bah, using MySQL too much today
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: thanks for trying to help
<ikonia> kuja: what is the IP of the server
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: hang on
<kuja> ikonia: 218.54.139.109
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: it's much appreciated
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: okay
<joaopinto> EXP2, using LVM, yes
<kuja> err..
<kuja> ikonia: 218.54.139.105
<TonWibier> mgolisch: Sorry for being so ignorant, but where can I find the build-essential package?
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: pop open a terminal and type "ls /media"
<gordonjcp> TonWibier: apt-get  install build-essential
<TonWibier> Ok, thanks gordonjcp
<jkp_> anyone know what password cups may be requiring of me to do admin ops?  I'm using my normal password for the system and I'm an admin but it is rejected
<mgolisch> TonWibier: install it using apt-get install build-essential or by searching for build-essential in synaptic
<sysRPL> cdrom  cdrom0
<vagothcpp> Is there a difference between Ubuntu Server & Debian list on the web somewhere?
<kuja> rutgermasi: I've got a reverse DNS for 218.54.139.105 -> ariworks.co.kr, but our MX record is mail.ariworks.co.kr -- do you think that could be an issue?
<Andycas> how to edit places?
<ikonia> kuja: your IP addresses are blacklisted
<kuja> ikonia: Where?
<ikonia> kuja: loads of mail blacklists
<lacostej> Hei. I've reported an issue in Hardy about a month ago, kernel related. See #216927. I just noticed that the launchpad page starts with "Bug #216927 is not in Ubuntu". Why would launchpad states the the bug is not in Ubuntu ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216927 in linux "i8042 mouse & keyboard often becomes completely unresponsive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216927
<DistroJockey> robert__, not really my area, can only suggest remaking your xorg.conf
<mgolisch> mostlikely your are running an open relay
<kuja> ikonia: I checked on a CBL somewhere and realized that our IP was blacklisted because it sent out invalid EHLO responses, but I fixed that part.
<ikonia> kuja: zen, servicenet, fivetensrc, cbl, etc etc, there are on tons
<robert__> DistroJockey, ok I might give it a try
<christoforever> Does anyone have this problem or know how ti fix it: im using compiz in 8.04 along with an ati graphics card, when I log in the screen goes black for about 2 seconds and then loads the rest of the background. Its just quite irritating
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: do you have any other ideas?
<kuja> mgolisch: No, our server is not an open relay.
<DistroJockey> robert__, best of luck
<kuja> mgolisch: Our SMTPd requires authentication.
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: 2 secs
<bennyf11> oes anyone know where the Java home is located on ubuntu 8.04
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp:okay
<ikonia> bennyf11: should be /usr/bin
<cylux> Hey guys, I'm on hardy-heron and I was taking a look through my xorg.conf and it's alarmingly empty... Missing a lot of key elements, however, everything functions correctly. WHere are the missing elements of it?
<mgolisch> bennyf11: tried echo $JAVA_HOME ?
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: silly question, but is your camera set to be a USB disk as opposed to being a USB camera?
<christoforever> hey benny open a terminal and type "whereis java"
<joaopinto> cylux, with the new Xorg versin most of the settings are auto-detected
<joaopinto> version
<kuja> ikonia: five-ten-sg.com doesn't seem to care about the IP.  It just blocks everything from Korea.
<simcop2387-lap> is there any easy way to watch what programs are reading/writing to the disk and how much/how often?
<bennyf11> mgolisch: i dont see anything
<cylux> cylux: Say I want to override the resolution, how do I do that?
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: i have no idea ... i don't think there is an option for that on the camera
<mgolisch> bennyf11: but you did install a java runtime environment right?
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: ok, what make and model of camera is it?
<mgolisch> like gcj or the sun jre
<cylux> joaopinto: Say I want to override the resolution, how do I do that?
<joaopinto> cylux, you use the screen resolution config app ?
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: it is a canon sd600
<bennyf11> mgolisch: i need to install a JDK
<cylux> joaopinto: I'm in fluxbox and I start xorg-x11 through ~/.xinitrc
<drew_chicago> anyone know of a fix for the firefox 3 beta 5 work offline bug?
<tritonx> Hi there, can anyone help me finishing my LVM Raid1 setup? I followed the following tutorial, http://www.howtoforge.com/set-up-raid1-on-a-running-lvm-system-debian-etch-p2 , I'm stuck at step 5, Moving Our Data To The RAID Arrays plz help
<luke_>  i hate to sound like a fool but i just installed ubuntu and im trying to sort out a bunch of stuff. can i set it so that i dont need to enter a password ever? im the only person who ever uses the comp so it seems a waste of time and a pain
<as84> Hello all, I just got ubuntu installed
<joaopinto> !sudoroot | luke_
<ubottu> Factoid sudoroot not found
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: give me a sec, I'm at work and I need to actually do some things for a minute or two
<joaopinto> !root | luke_
<ubottu> luke_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<melter> does anyone know why ubuntu sometimes automounts an external hard drive, and sometimes it doesn't?
<as84> but I am finding the windows border lagging a bit when switching from windows to windows
<praet> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<as84> anyone knows how to speed this up ?
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: no problem ... i appreciate the help
<cylux> How do I override screen resolution using the xorg.conf?
<mgolisch> i guess as usualy
<tritonx> so, no Raid guru in here ?
<mgolisch> by providing the required section forthat
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: is your camera plugged directly into the PC, not through a hub?
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: it's plugged directly into the pc
<as84> can anyone help me with metacity being slow ?
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: have a look at the output of dmesg
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: see if you can see anything that looks like it might be the camera
<tritonx> as84: have you installed the manufacturers driver for your video card ?
<corky> what is ubuntu's image viewer?
<as84> yes
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: it might help if you disconnect and reconnect the camera just before you type "dmesg" - you'll get lots and lots of output
<as84> tritonx, yes nvidia
<corky> g*something* a gnome tool.. but what is it name?.. (PS: can't check now.. i am on debian
<as84> when i tab between windows, the border kind of lags
<corky> gThumb got it
<tritonx> as84: hmmm, have your tried with all effects disabled? is it suposed to be a fast system ?
<as84> yes
<as84> 2Gb ram amd 64 1.8Ghz
<as84> yeah effects are disabled
<bennyf11> hey how do u install a java development Kit via synaptic?
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: you're looking for something like "usb-storage: device scan complete" / "scsi 2:0:0:0 <name of device>" and then some lines like "sd 2:0:0:0 [sdb] <lots of> sectors, <disk size>"
<tritonx> as84: I have a similar system, what do you describe as slow?
<joaopinto> bennyf11, search for "jdk"
<Pici> bennyf11: sun-java6-jdk  or java5
<as84> it isn't slow
<cylux>  http://pastebin.com/f4d95843f <--- That is my xorg.conf, for some reason x11 won't use the resolution I give it. Why is that?
<as84> but when i tab between system
<as84> i see the black border lags a bit
<tritonx> between system ?
<sysRPL> http://pastebin.com/m1f9f0a3
<tritonx> as84: this might be a bug in Gnome or Nvidia drivers, submit a bug report,
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: that is the output of that command
<as84> i will see
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: 2 secs
<as84> btw the kernel shipped with ubuntu is generic
<as84> wouldi need to compile it to optimize it for amd athlon x2 processor
<tritonx> shouldn't have to, but I'm not sure, did you installed the AMD64 version ?
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: it doesn't look like it's being recognised as a usb storage device
<cylux>  http://pastebin.com/f4d95843f <--- That is my xorg.conf, for some reason x11 won't use the resolution I give it. Why is that?
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: check whether or not you can set it to be a USB disk
<as84> no i installed the 32 bits version
<tritonx> ohh
<marco> Hi. Fonts in Firefox are too small (almost unreadable). Are there more fonts that I can install?
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: on the camera? okay i'll check
<tritonx> Not sure for the X2, but I think I've read somewhere teh generic kernel autoadjust to the cpu
<ZeroA4> marco, you can change font size in the firefox options... there is even a minimum size option
<tritonx> Anyone here knows a good tutorial to setup Raid1 ?
<[GSF]Martin> marco: edit/preferences/content ->> increase size
<marco> thank you
<atheist> i love ubuntu
<[GSF]Martin> and if you mean font size of a website, hold down control+scroll
<[GSF]Martin> on mouse
<void^> cylux: it won't use modes that your monitor doesn't agree to, unless you manually specify its refresh rates (VertRefresh, HorizSync). and take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Andycas> How to edit places shortcuts?
<TonWibier> mgolisch and gordonjcp: Thank you both for your help. I finally got it to work. If I didn't have you two and the frontdoor, I'd go round the back! ;)
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: i don'tt see an option like that on the camera .. if it helps ... when on windows i can see the camera file system
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: hm, no idea then
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: thanks
<gordonjcp> sysRPL: sorry
<morficus> #debian
<[GSF]Martin> could anybody tell me how to get the network monitor/connections icon back into the tray? -_- i have no idea where it's gone
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: no problem
<sysRPL> ﻿gordonjcp: i appreciate the attemptto help
<noodles12> Is there a good equivalent to dreamweaver for linux?
<tritonx> Martin : right click on the bar then add applet or something like that
<fraggle_laptop> noodles12, vim or emacs ;-)
<as84> bluefish ?
<gordonjcp> [GSF]Martin: right-click, Add To Panel?
<[GSF]Martin> it's not there
<gordonjcp> [GSF]Martin: what isn't?
<noodles12> fraggle_laptop: i don't like those =P
<Andycas> How to edit places shortcuts?
<adam7> fraggle_laptop: I'm not sure I see the resemblance ;)
<[GSF]Martin> ithere is "network monitor", but it's not the one that was there, where i could click and select the wireless network etc
<gordonjcp> [GSF]Martin: ah, don't know then
<gordonjcp> noodles12: what aspect of dreamweaver do you want?
<marco> xmms
<adam7> [GSF]Martin: try running nm-applet (press alt+f2 and type nm-applet in the box)
<noodles12> gordonjcp: well I wanted to start learning to how make webpages, And i guess i should've asked what's a good program to use for learning html/javascript? that would display the page rather than have me save and open in browser everytime?
<adam7> noodles12: you're best off just opening it in the browser to get the best representation, but bluefish can do that
<gordonjcp> noodles12: I basically just use gedit
<[GSF]Martin> noodles12: according to ps -A nm-applet is running
<zChris> Is there any performanceloss when running apps from NTFS partitions?
<adam7> zChris: probably not a large one, but I have to ask: Why?
<adam7> :P
<noodles12> adam7: thanks i'll try bluefish or gedit like gordon said
<gordonjcp> noodles12: alike adam7 said, using the browser is the best way to view anyway - you can use ies4linux to install ie6 and ie7
<cylux> For some reason x11 won't use the resolution I set forit. Why is that? here is my xorg.conf http://infectious.cc/ss.png
<zChris> adam7: becouse i cant move the stuff i got on the NTFS :<
<gordonjcp> noodles12: to be brutally honest, if you're not coding the HTML by hand you're just messing about
<erUSUL> zChris: ntfs-3g is a userspace filesystem driver so it will be slower that an in kernel solution )not only for running apps)
<adam7> noodles12: gedit is just a text editor :)
<noodles12> gordonjcp: i was planning to learn using the www.w3schools.com website, you have any suggetions?
<zChris> erUSUL: much slower?
<adam7> zChris: you probably won't see much loss unless your doing a *lot* of file usage
<gordonjcp> noodles12: yeah, it seems quite good - I use it as a reference sometimes
<erUSUL> zChris: i haven't benchmarked
<zChris> alrighty
<gordonjcp> noodles12: at work we use Macs, but there we just use TextMate ;-)
<Andycas> how to clear terminal history?
<tritonx> Anyone knows about LVM and Raid1?
<adam7> zChris: google ntfs3g benchmarks, there are some interesting results
<noodles12> gordonjcp: is the order to learn things html > javascript ? my friend said , and i quote " it's a waste of time to learn html and to start at javascript"
<fraggle_laptop> Andycas, bash history or just terminal output ?
<adam7> noodles12: you probably should learn HTML before JavaScript, seeing as how JavaScript needs HTML knowledge to use ;)
<Andycas> fraggle_laptop: bash history
<adam7> zChris: specifically, this one : http://www.ntfs-3g.org/performance.html
<mgolisch> maybe just delete the hostroy file
<Andycas> fraggle_laptop: Actually, both...
<fraggle_laptop> Andycas, echo -n > ~/.bash_history
<zChris> adam7: ty :)
<fraggle_laptop> and clear
<adam7> Andycas: assuming you're using bash, you'll find a .bash_history file in your home directory, just delete it (but remember, the act of deleting is recorded in the .bash_history if you use rm .bash_history :)
<mgolisch> to get rid of the backbuffer just type reset
<adam7> zChris: it looks to be about on par with ext3 in terms of performance
<Banditul> how can i find the date my system was installed ?
<zChris> adam7: yeah i saw that, swell :)
<mgolisch> adam7: ntfs3g?
<adam7> mgolisch: ntfs3g provides ntfs read/write support in Ubuntu
<adam7> !ntfs > mgolisch
<mgolisch> yeah i know that
<[GSF]Martin> so if nm-applet is running, what reason could there be for the icon to not be in the tray?
<mgolisch> just wondered what you where talking about
<mgolisch> it hogs quite much cputime here atleast
<adam7> mgolisch: how fast it is
<Andycas> fraggle_laptop: deleting .bash_history didnt seem to have effect...
<gordonjcp> noodles12: not quite
<farfadet> speak french?????
<adam7> Andycas: rm .bash_history, log out, and back in, and it should be gone
<gordonjcp> noodles12: but it's much more important now to have a good grasp of javascript than even a couple of years ago
<adam7> !fr | farfadet
<ubottu> farfadet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<gordonjcp> !fr | farfadet
<farfadet> ok
<Andycas> adam7: It worked in VM
<adam7> Andycas: but it doesn't work now?
<adam7> Andycas: if you have a desktop, you can just use the filemanager to delete .bash_history after exiting all the termainls that are open too
<zChris> Is there a command i can use to see what BPP i use in X atm ?
<Banditul> ﻿is there any command to find out the date my system was installed ?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Hi all, I have an i830 graphics card. On the live cd compiz works ok. On the installed system it says
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<FloodBot2> Le-Chuck_IT1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> hmm
<mgolisch> it might use a different driver on the livecd
<mgolisch> Le-Chuck_IT1: did you install a proper driver?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> mgolisch: I checked, it uses "intel" and I copied the configuration file, it uses "intel" also on the installed system (I checked xorg log). Seems like DRI is missing on kernel side...
<JohnMM> Banditul, uname -a
<thiebaude> le-chuck it1:go into screens and graphics to see if your graphics card is there.
<Banditul> thank you johnmm
<JohnMM> np Banditul
<panerai_go> tifiy 1234
<[GSF]Martin> anybody know if nm-applet is running, what reason could there be for the icon to not be in the tray?
<bennyf11> hey im having an issue installing tomcat, can anyone provide help on this??
<mgolisch> [GSF]Martin: no notification area is added to your panel
<Banditul> JohnMM it';s the date of the build of kernel
<[GSF]Martin> only "network manager" is available in the list, and it's not the nm-applet one
<xargon> hey i just installed ubuntu, and my speakers are acting weird, they work but the volume is really low, but its turned up on the volume bar
<JohnMM> Banditul, yeah ...it's only accurate if you compiled your own kernel the day you installed
<glacialfury> What does the parameter --sm-disable do in a script?
<mgolisch> [GSF]Martin: what list?
<[GSF]Martin> add to panel
<mgolisch> [GSF]Martin: the nm-applet thing should be started using gnome-session
<mgolisch> isiaöy
<mgolisch> usualy
<[GSF]Martin> mgolisch: it is
<[GSF]Martin> it's running on startup, but no icon
<mgolisch> [GSF]Martin: mostlikely your panel doesnt have notification area
<mgolisch> or do other notification icons apear?
<[GSF]Martin> mgolisch: thanks :P
<Shihan> hi guys... just a quick question.. if your after a specific file, is there a way to find out what package would provide it?
<mgolisch> Shihan: yeah packages.ubuntu.com or install apt-file
<[GSF]Martin> other icons appeared yes, but notification area seems to have the nm-applet icon in
<Shihan> ahhh, kewl, thanks mgolish
<Pici> Shihan: or dpkg -S /path/to/file if you have the file already on your system
<miwachiru> Hi everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu and having a problem with my sound.
<spideyman> how to i add to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable?
<ere4si> !sound | miwachiru
<ubottu> miwachiru: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Shihan> im just too used to "yum provides" ;)
<spideyman> how to i add to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable? when installing from source
<joaopinto> spideyman, that is something not usually required, you need to install the required development package instead
<bennyf11> hey where to i find the directory for tomcat 5.5 on ubuntu 8.04
<Le-Chuck_IT1> thiebaude: where in screen and graphics ?
<joaopinto> it refers to PKG_CONFIG_PATH, when PKG is not available
<ere4si> !info tomcat
<ubottu> Package tomcat does not exist in hardy
<miwachiru> I'm having one more problem. I'm trying to install Limewire, and the package installer keeps telling me that only one software management tool can be open at a time.
<spideyman> joaopinto,  how do i find out what it needs
<joaopinto> spideyman, apt-cache search libgtk2 dev
<Riddell> nalioth: selis is spamming
<rutgermasi> !info tomcat5.5
<ubottu> tomcat5.5 (source: tomcat5.5): Servlet and JSP engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.25-5ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 59 kB, installed size 368 kB
<joaopinto> spideyman, it needs the libgtk2 dev package
<spideyman> joaopinto,  thanks
<bennyf11> rutgermasi: have installed it, i want to know where the install folder is
<rutgermasi> bennyf11, just search in synaptic packet manager for your package, right click on it and select options or so, then select tab 'installed files'
<miwachiru> Can anyone tell me why I keep getting the message "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" When I'm installing Limewire? I don't have any other installers open.
<rutgermasi> bennyf11, or use whereis tomcat5.5 or whereis tomcat
<joaopinto> !aptlock | miwachiru
<ubottu> miwachiru: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<iamtim> Is there a fix for the firefox 3 freezes in hardy?
<miwachiru> Thanks! That worked
<joaopinto> iamtim, you can install firefox-2 in case you have issues with ff3
<Shihan> ok, something i'm having trouble understanding, i want the standard c headers (i.e. stdio.h, etc).. which appears to be libc6-dev (in 8.04) yet it says it untrusted.. am i looking at the wrong package?
<Gin> how do I know if my pc can receive bloue tooth signals or not?
<Gin> blue*
<bennyf11> hey im getting there with this tomcat install, it says i now need to set JAVA_HOME variable... I have installed JDK from synaptic, can anyone provide help??
<mgolisch> bennyf11: set it to the install directory of the jdk then
<joaopinto> Shihan, libc6-dev is the proper package for stdio.h and friends
<joaopinto> the unstrusted warning is about the gpg keys for the repository
<[GSF]Martin> how much space should a standard gutsy install be taking up?
<joaopinto> [gquit]bombadil_, around 2GB
<joaopinto> ops, was [GSF]Martin
<spideyman> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<[GSF]Martin> my 3.6gb drive has 14kb free after installing some packages, and eclipse won't open
<Titanium> hello i have a problem when i want ton install REgnum a MMORPG i have this problem --> http://pastebin.com/m28e27f0a
<Shihan> i think i understand...
<bennyf11> ﻿mgolisch: well how do i do this??
<Titanium> who can help me ? :(
<joaopinto> !who | Titanium
<ubottu> Titanium: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bogey-> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<joaopinto> !anyone | Titanium
<ubottu> Titanium: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bogey-> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mgolisch> bennyf11: look at what dir it got installed,isnt that obvious?
<spideyman> cant install from source here are the output errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/11676/
<luke_> when im using the gui of ubuntu how can i avoid all passwords altogether?
<vbabiy-laptop> Repos still having issues?
<Fritzel> is there an application to view my incoming and outgoing bandwidth?
<bogey-> !nagios
<ubottu> Factoid nagios not found
<bennyf11> ﻿mgolisch: i am getting this message when starting the tomcat server
<bogey-> ::(
<Titanium> hoo :(
<mgolisch> bennyf11: use dpkg -L packagename to get the list of installed files
<joaopinto> spideyman, apt-cache searc libpng dev
<bennyf11> ﻿mgolisch: i do not have a place to put it
<Vlet> Titanium: the chances of someone knowing what is wrong in this channel are slim; perhaps seeking out people who know the game better would help
<joaopinto> spideyman, and first make sure the software you are trying to build is not already available on the repositories
<spideyman> joaopinto,   thanks again ill try that
<vbabiy-laptop> Fritzel: there is a applet for the gnome panel
<Titanium> Vlet: oké :(
<joaopinto> ops, searc = search
<spideyman> joaopinto,   no its a dreamcast emulator
<joaopinto> ok :)
<Vlet> Titanium: have you checked to see if you meet the system requirements?
<bennyf11> ﻿mgolisch: the tomcat server wants the JAVA_HOME variable to be defined. I KNOW where it is, i dont know how to tell tomcat where it is
<Fritzel> vbabiy-laptop, ahh ok I'll look at that, but I'm still interested in a full blown application, command line or xwindows is fine
<mgolisch> bennyf11: have a look at the initscript
<joaopinto> BenC, export JAVA_HOME=where_it_is
<luke_> as im the only person using my computer it makes no sense to have to use passwords all the time and its such a pain
<joaopinto> luke_, it's a pain to type the password 1/day :) ?
<erUSUL> luke_: it is the pain you pay for a secure virus free stable system ;P
<bennyf11> mgolisch: i have no idea where to look for that file
<luke_> jaopinto i must be doing it wrong then... su then password?
<bogey-> ruh roh
<vbabiy-laptop> Fritzel: also system monitor has one
<joaopinto> !root | luke_
<ubottu> luke_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bogey-> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mgolisch> bennyf11: /etc/init.d/tomcat i guess
<Titanium> Vlet: Yes it's good for my computer i have a Ati Card 9200 http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/index.php?l=1&sec=13
<mgolisch> it may be set in the initscript directly
<Vlet> luke_: http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/man/sudoers.html#nopasswd_and_passwd
<Titanium> Vlet: It's my error http://pastebin.com/m28e27f0a
<Fritzel> vbabiy-laptop, that'll work thank you, though by any chance do you know of one that might tell me which of my applications is pushing way too much data?
<luke_> cheers guys does that work with using file browsers as well? i can edit some files
<bogey-> luke_: you do a sudo passwd root and change it then su root.
<Pici> !noroot | luke_ bogey-
<ubottu> luke_ bogey-: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Vlet> Titanium: do you have the ati restricted drivers installed in ubuntu?
<tim`-> well i always feel like a disabled person without beeing root / admin like in windows
<minander> hello
<mgolisch> just start a root shell if you have o do multiple commands that need root priv
<bogey-> No problems Pici, im here most of the day
<luke_> ubottu ok
<ubottu> Factoid ok not found
<tim`-> while in windows installing, working and installation is one thing
<mgolisch> like sudo -s
<tim`-> its different in ubuntu - either you work OR u install
<Vlet> tim`-: if you like running with scissors, then be careful
<Titanium> Vlet: I don't know i have the default drivers installed with Ubuntu. I haven't install a ATI Radeon 9200 drivers
<tim`-> sure i'm not logged in as root
<Vlet> !ati | Titanium
<ubottu> Titanium: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tim`-> therefore for 'real work' i need windows
<tim`-> where i can easily safe and install what i want were i want
<Titanium> ubottu: oki ^^
<bogey-> !foo
<ubottu> Factoid oki ^^ not found
<t1> I have added myself to a group via sudo vi /etc/group, but when I type group it doesn't reflect the change if I log out, and login it will. Is thier a way to refresh my groups w/o logging out?
<ubottu> bar
<Vlet> tim`-: oh, you can't do that in ubuntu?
<Pici> ubottu is a bot.
<ubottu> Factoid is a bot. not found
<bogey-> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1 (hardy), package size 42 kB, installed size 100 kB
<tim`-> sure i can Vlet
<tim`-> but installing a program without using linux very long
<tim`-> is sometimes difficult
<minander> I am unable to use wireless card in hardy heron. I have installed it on my acer laptop. and the card is intel 3945.
<Vlet> !visudo | t1
<ubottu> Factoid visudo not found
<ikonia> tim`-: without using linux ?
<tim`-> doubleclicking on a .exe seems more easy :D
<spideyman> joaopinto,   the install still cant find it even though its installed
<Fritzel> tim`-, yeah you lost me on that comment too
<joaopinto> spideyman, pastebin again plase
<Vlet> t1: you need to use the command 'visudo' to edit the file
<tim`-> how u mean?
<Titanium> ubottu: i'm on Ubuntu 8.10 it's not important to install the driver ?
<ubottu> Titanium: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fritzel> tim`-, well you could always download the deb  and double click it if it makes you feel better
<spideyman> joaopinto,   k
<tim`-> oh ok
<bennyf11>  mogolisch It refers me to a $DEFAULT file. is there anyone who is able to help with this?
<t1> Vlet it's edited though..
<tim`-> i didn't worked with ubuntu so much
<Fritzel> tim`-, I've always thought that to be a waste of time though since its done automatically with the package maanger
<Titanium> Vlet: i have Ubuntu 8.10 it's not important for the driver Ati Install ?
<no7up4u2> hi all
<Jokka> force quit ftw!;)
<Vlet> t1: if you edit it directly, the changes don't take effect immediatly
<mgolisch> bennyf11: /etc/default/tomcat maybe
<t1> ahh..
<spideyman> joaopinto,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11677/
<Nem3s1s_Nf0rc3r> how can i do a reconfig boot?  I installed virtual box and my audio and network devices disapeared..  I removed it and they are still gone
<bennyf11> mgolisch: I have tried
<tim`-> mhm and some smaller things which you need to configure with linux
<tim`-> for example
<Vlet> Titanium: Just like windows, you need to install a 'real' driver that will give you 3D acceleration support
<Fritzel> tim`-, by linux you mean a console?
<tim`-> when i start my laptop, i have always to get out the w-lancard and get it back it
<tim`-> otherwise my internet wont work
<tim`-> no i mean simple ubuntu ^
<ikonia> tim`-: this is a bit offtopic for an ubuntu support channel, looks a good conversation, so maybe take it to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel ?
<joaopinto> spyd3r, did you apt-get install the proper libpng -dev lib ?
<bennyf11> mgolisch: its like i need the JDK location to read as $JAVA_HOME
<bogey-> !atroll | tim`
<ubottu> tim`: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Vlet> t1: check out 'man visudo'
<spideyman> joaopinto,  i used addept
<tim`-> well bogey- i know that tolling is and im sorry for
<tim`-> will go to offtopic chan ;D
<bogey-> :)
<joaopinto> spideyman, whatever, as long you installed the the -dev package for it
<mgolisch> bennyf11: is JAVA_HOME set in that /etc/default/tomcat file? yes/no?
<ikonia> tim`-: thanks, thats helpful
<joaopinto> else you will need to check the config.log for the error message
<tim`-> oh but something which is more like a topic for a support chan
<tim`-> i got lostirc and i cant click the links
<tim`-> so therefore is need to copy & paste them
<Titanium> Vlet: oké :( you can't help me fort this problem :(
<bogey-> @chuck
<tim`-> anybody know how to get that work or a better irc client for ubuntu?
<Fritzel> tim`-, Xchat is good
<tim`-> oh will try
<Titanium> Vlet: in this web site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI you can say me what i must to do for have a good drivers to ATI ?
<Vlet> Titanium: no, because the directions have already been written down so I don't have to :)
<no7up4u2> tim Xchat ftw
<tim`-> kk i got it xchat ^
<tim`-> ^^
<no7up4u2> hey tin did we mention Xchat as a good client? hehe
<IshinoSan> chatzilla :p
<tim`-> btw <3 the application installer
<tim`-> its like windows update for nerds
<Fritzel> tim`-, it's actually quite a bit better than windows update as it handles everything
<tim`-> thats what i mean
<bennyf11> mgolisch: no
<tim`-> but my machine is too old, cant get work glest, ET and so one
<twobitwork> how do I get rid of the korny loading screen when booting the cd so I can see what it's really doing?
<Fritzel> !glest | Fritzel
<tim`-> !glest | tim`-
<tim`-> :/
<Fritzel> tim`-, I forget what that is
<no7up4u2> twobitwork, just edit the grub to boot in text mode without splash i do believe
<tim`-> well glest is like wc3 but a open-source game ;D
<Pici> !msgthebot | Fritzel tim`-
<ubottu> Fritzel tim`-: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Fritzel> tim`-, ahh that's where I have seen it
<Aalvarez> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Fritzel> tim`-, I knew I recognized it but I couldn't recall if it was a component of opengl or what
<tim`-> ^^
<Gin> :S I should have allocated more space for Hardy :( now I only have 1.6Gb left
<minander> can't connect to wireless network in ubuntu 8.04. wireless card is intel 3945
<luke_> ok im trying to save a file but it says i dont have the permission
<luke_> i cant get my head around it
<steph291> how do I modify parameters for some module/device ?
<Aalvarez> I am looking to edit files created in Adobe Illustrator CS2. Is Inkscape likely my best developed/mature package for attempting this?
<no7up4u2> minander, is ur netwrok manager see the AP at all
<Pici> Aalvarez: Yep :)
<Vlet> Gin: If you boot off the live CD and hit ctrl-F2 and run "gksu gparted" you can resize it
<Vlet> luke_: where are you trying to save it to?
<minander> ﻿no7up4u2: what exactly is AP ?
<Gin> Vlet: too risky :\
<no7up4u2> minander, hu ... the access point ..
<luke_> vlet: /etc/apt its the source list
<minander> ﻿no7up4u2 : No
<steph291> yo ! how do I modify parameters for some module/device ?
<no7up4u2> is the driver load? i do believe they change from ipw3945 to ipwl3945 in hardy
<no7up4u2> or something like that
<Fritzel> what's the difference between universe and multiverse? I think I read somewhere that it has something to do with licensing, but what is the actual simplified difference
<minander> ﻿no7up4u2: It even doesn't detect any wireless network
<brunno> Alguem me ajuda como eu faço pro meu mouse funcionar aki com esse sistema operacional ????
<Pici> !br | brunno
<ubottu> brunno: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Vlet> luke_: well, you need to edit the files as root. you do this by running your editor using sudo. what editor are you using? gedit?
<no7up4u2> getting anything with iwconfig?
<calc> Fritzel: universe is free software that isn't officially supported, multiverse is non-free redistributable
<bennyf11> Hi howdy, can ANYONE please help me with configuring a tomcat server to locate the JDK, all installed via synaptic on 8.04
<luke_> vlet yeah cheers!
<brunno> #ubuntu-br
<brunno> omggg
<julien88220> bonjour
<mgolisch> bennyf11: why dont you google for some guide?
<brunno> who i join a new chat ????
<minander> ﻿no7up4u2:iwconfig provides the wlan0 information with blank ssid
<djay-il> hello
<Fritzel> calc ahh alright thanks
<no7up4u2> allo julien88220
<Pici> brunno: escribe:/j #ubuntu-br
<Vlet> luke_: unless you change the privileges on a particular file, you'll need to use sudo to edit anything outside of your /home/yourusername directory
<julien88220> where is the name of the ubuntu french chat ?
<minander> ﻿no7up4u2:even the led indicator doesn't blink
<julien88220> what is
<julien88220> sorry
<slestak> anyone know how to suppress gnome connections to servers from creating icons on teh desktop?
<Vlet> julien88220: #ubuntu-fr
<julien88220> thanks
<no7up4u2> set it manually sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid ::whatever sudo iwconfig wlan0 key ::whatever::
<slestak> i am using bookmarks in Nautilus to remember freq servers, and dont need the clutter
<calc> Fritzel: there is probably a better description on the wiki somewhere but that is roughly how it breaks down
<Vlet> slestak: hmm... right click on them and say 'disconnect'?
<slestak> will that remove the bookmark?
<minander> ﻿no7up4u2: hmm! let me try
<slestak> i'll try it
<Fritzel> is there an application that will let me view the amount of bandwidth used, both in and out on an application level as opposed to a system level found in system monitor? I want to track down which program is pushing too much information 1.9gb up 1.0gb down seems a bit extreme
<Fritzel> calc that's alright that's what I was looking for ^^
<no7up4u2> minander, once ur done dont forget to bring the interface up sudo ifconfig <interface> up
<slestak> Vlet: that was too easy, sorry.
<minander> ﻿no7up4u2:ok
<Vlet> slestak: =D
<slestak> Vlet: question is still valid though.  if i have a valid bookmark, dont need the icon. reappears every time I use the bookmark
<CShadowRun> Anyone know a VNC client that has a web interface for connecting?
<Vlet> slestak: yeah... dunoh :)
<CShadowRun> VNC server, rather.
<ata> hi
<CShadowRun> VNC Server that has a web interface so i can connect to my pc at home while i'm wandering about using ugly windows pcs?
<Vlet> Fritzel: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<joegyRepMag> hey
<joegyRepMag> somebody here, who knows assembler?
<Pici> joegyRepMag: try ##programming
<Fritzel> vlet ahh thank you very much
<Dr_willis> CShadowRun,  using vnc over the internet - could be considered insecure.   - most of the vncservers have the web feature you can install.
<no7up4u2> joegyRepMag,  u mean assembly languange try whaat pici said
<Dr_willis> !find vnc4server
<ubottu> Found: vnc4server
<CShadowRun> Dr_willis yea i found out x11vnc has a java thingy
<CShadowRun> and it's cool, i've been using VNC on windows for years.
<Dr_willis> CShadowRun,  the java stuff may need to be 'enabled' in the configs for some of hte vncservers.  most of them have the feature I recall.
<Dr_willis> CShadowRun,  i tend to use vnc4server
<CShadowRun> ok :)
<Dr_willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Exteris> CShadowRun: 8.04 has a vnc server included i thought
<Exteris> !freeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Dr_willis> CShadowRun,   for security that vnc over ssh. may be worth looking into
<CShadowRun> yea, i think i'm sorted now :)
<Dr_willis> Gnome and kde have theor own vnc/shared desktop thing. then theres the stand alone vncservers
<R2r> need help
<Pici> R2r: Whats the question?
<kael_> hi all
<kael_> does somebody knows how to assign a sound to a special key?
<R2r> need help
<R2r> emergency
<Pici> R2r: You need to ask a question before we can help you.
<Vlet> R2r: ask a question
<R2r> server is down down due to grub probleb
<no7up4u2> dont ask to ask , just ask
<R2r> iam getting a bash command line
<dragon64> whats going on R2
<R2r> iam getting a bash command line interface
<dragon64> ok when you boot
<dragon64> select the
<dragon64> line you normally boot from and hit the letter e for edit
<Pici> !enter | dragon64
<ubottu> dragon64: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<minander> ﻿no7up4u2:while configuring key it says Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : and invalid key argument
<Riddell> nalioth: arzu883 is spamming
<dragon64> check the boot line you can make changes and boot from there
<no7up4u2> minander, did u leave a space in between
<R2r> no no there is no options at all
<Riddell> nalioth: (in /msg)
<Vlet> kael_: you could install mpg123 then use the keybindings control panel to run it with a specific wav or whatever as a parameter
<no7up4u2> sudo iwconfig wlan0 key 1234567890blah blah blah
<R1ck77> hi guys: i have run into a strange hardy+emacs related problems: when i try to use emacs in a terminal, the cursor behaves strangely and highlights (randomly?) the spaces at the start of the line: did anybody encountered the same problem?
<kael_> i've got some quick launch keys on my laptop, and woud like to get some "bip" when pressing these ones... somebody would know how to do this? ooked on google but didnt find anything ...
<minander> ﻿ no7up4u2: hmm
<joe_nix> I'm getting the error message ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<joe_nix> ALSA snd_pcm_open error: Device or resource busy when I try to use aplay or play in the terminal whilst listening to music on rhythmbox, does anyone know how to sort out this conflict? Also i have tried play and sox in the terminal aswell as aplay.
<R2r> dragon64:i need help ugently
<thebishop> are the default Ubuntu drivers for an Intel 915GM video card (laptop) the best available?
<Chipsa964> is there a way i can run IE in 8.04?  there is a site i need to get to that doesnt support firefox
<farfadet> speak french?
<no7up4u2> R2r, whats the issues ?
<dragon64> best thing i can tell you is to edit the grub boot line
<Vlet> farfadet: #ubuntu-fr
<no7up4u2> farfadet, #ubuntu-fr
<Vlet> R2r: boot off the cd and fix your grub config.... how did you break it?
<Kibbey> [Chipsa964]....try konquerer
<dragon64> if you cant get to it, try running the live install disk and editing the ?HD from the cd
<Chipsa964> kibbey, doesnt work
<no7up4u2> Vlet, beat me to it
<DjViper> !fr | farfadet
<ubottu> farfadet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Kibbey> You could also try Netscape
<no7up4u2> hehe
<Vlet> no7up4u2: ;)
<R2r> some network client took it off
<dragon64> then rebooting instead of installing
<Chipsa964> Kibbey, it only supports IE
<minander> no7up4u2: yes I didn't leave any spaces and typed exactly as you had specified only replacing blah blah with my key code
<Kibbey> Thats to bad, they would be that narrow monded
<Kibbey> minded*
<no7up4u2> minander, srry i was assuming u knew that part, my bad
<no7up4u2> dont hert me
<no7up4u2> im fragile
<no7up4u2> hehe
<FloodBot2> no7up4u2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_Don> Hey guys, I was just wondering if you guys knew a way to run an existing windows partition inside ubuntu?
<no7up4u2> damn
<Chipsa964> Kibbey, i know, and its a site i need to use too
<dragon64> Don, try vmware
<usuario_> hello
<minander> ﻿no7up4u2:well it's still giving the same error
<dragon64> has setting for using exsisting install
<usuario_> hay alguien por ahí?
<The_Don> I was actually wanting to use VirtualBox, but vmware doesn't let you run an existing partition
<Kibbey> I wuold recomend, finding somewhere else to grab i.e. for linux, as it is a windows browser
<usuario_> spain?
<usuario_> xD
<no7up4u2> minander can u past ur dmesg somewhere so i can take a peek under the hood?
<R1ck77> The_Don: what about qemu? works as well, be careful not to screw your window installation
<dragon64> it used to don
<Pici> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<usuario_> thanks
<minander> okey
<The_Don> It doesn't as far as I can tell, you can download one of theirs
<The_Don> What do you mean Rick?
<fevel> hello
<The_Don> Hi! ^)^
<The_Don> ^_^*
<Milos_SD> What is the best app for recording TV?
<The_Don> MythTV
<The_Don> Hands down
<The_Don> With the right card
<Achoth> What file defines the highest/lowest volume possible in alsamixer?
<livingdaylight> Greetings
<Dr_willis> MythTV is a recording 'system' not just an app. :)
<Milos_SD> I can't get mythtv to work... is there other app for that?
<Dr_willis> Its an amazing tool.
<Chipsa964> Kibbey, there is ie4linux
<The_Don> Yes, but it has to run under an OS, which I consider an app... ^_^
<Chipsa964> but it doesnt work all that well
<fevel> Is it possile to alter the tim me ittakes to boot on the grub screen? to bootup imediatly without user interaction?
<livingdaylight> fde: hi
<Dr_willis> Mythbuntu - makes gettting mythtv going not too hard.
<Kibbey> Yeah, as you know, i.e. is for windows, and is a closed source browser
<minander> no7up4u2:http://dpaste.com/49479/
<joaopinto> fevel, yes it , install the "statup manager" app
<Dr_willis> #1 thing i like about MythTv = it can record and zap comercials. :) heh heh
<no7up4u2> minander, looking
<Chipsa964> yeah
<The_Don> You should check out the show Systm at revision3.com and look at the second episode I believe, they talk about MythTV to a get it running detail
<Kibbey> therefore, I'm almost 100% positive, that ubuntu, does not support it.
<The_Don> Do you guys knew a way to run an existing windows partition inside ubuntu?
<fevel> joaopinto:  I cant really install other packages because the amins have pretty strict rule, I can however change it by editing grub.conf correct?
<The_Don> Without VMWare, cause it doesn't work for me
<The_Don> I'd prefer VirtualBox
<joe_nix> The_Don: Wine possibly?
<joaopinto> fevel, no, you need to edit the menu.lst
<Vlet> !IEs4Linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Milos_SD> Well... MythTV is working, but I only get sound ... I have Winfast 2000/XP Expert TV card
<joaopinto> from grub
<Chipsa964> well i mean there is a release of ie called ie4linux
<The_Don> Well, that just runs applications, and I need a whole OS to run
<The_Don> ^_^
<Pici> !ies4linux | Kibbey
<ubottu> Kibbey: please see above
<Pici> oops
<Chipsa964> right
<fbn> hi, is there a way to get Gnome global menu [1] to work with hardy? [1]: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/global_menu
<joe_nix> The_Don: Why don't you just setup 2 different partitions of nix and windows on one HDD then use grub to load the two? Thats what i do
<Chipsa964> but it sucks :-p
<Achoth> Is there any way to increase the volume using other means than alsamixer?
<The_Don> I want to do everything I need to in Ubuntu, but use windows if I absolutely have to (i.e. College work
<The_Don> Why would you want to Achoth
<R2r> need help
<R2r> emg
<Kibbey> Does, ubuntu, support i.e. for linux?
<no7up4u2> minander, dont know what this mean exactly but i think thats ur problem rigght here ::Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.::
<Vlet> R2r: don't tell us that; just ask your question.
<R2r> i have my server booted with a rescue cd
<Achoth> The_Don: Because max in alsamixer is way too low
<Pici> Kibbey: What do you mean by support?
<The_Don> Oh.
<R2r> but still my system is behaving in a strange manner
<Pici> !enter | R2r
<ubottu> R2r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joe_nix> The_Don: Well, there are lots of open source alternatives to Word, Excel etc.. Openoffice.org is a pack of those sorts of programs, and they are compatible with .doc Word formats etc.. Can't you just use those?
<Pici> R2r: Define strange, whats happening?
<gordonjcp> Kibbey: look for ies4linux
<R2r> its like a windows virus
<gordonjcp> !ies4linux
<minander> no7up4u2:how do I turn off the kill switch
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Vlet> R2r: you claimed that a 'network client' altered your grub conf?
<Achoth> joe_nix: AbiWord is supposed to be good too =)
<Kibbey> Well, there is a another user here, who wants to install i.e. for linux, on Ubuntu 8.04
<no7up4u2> minander, if i knew i would tell you
<R2r> yes
<joe_nix> Achoth: I'll have to try that =)
<no7up4u2> sounds like something u may want to ask google personally
<R2r> vlet may i talk to you only
<The_Don> But nobody knows how to run an existing Windows installation inside of Ubuntu/*Name a Distro* using VirtualBox?
<Vlet> R2r: can you elaborate?
<Vlet> R2r: no
<Kibbey> Personally, I'm not concerned with it.
<bullgard1> [Tracker] How can I search for a search term containg a whitespace?
<gordonjcp> The_Don: you can install a new install of Windows and run that
<R2r> because this logging seems irritating
<joe_nix> The_Don: Also you could run word through wine or something for college work? could defeat the obstacle?
<The_Don> I don't want that\
<The_Don> I want to use an existing installation
<minander> no7up4u2: though my interface is wlan0 but why logical name is displayed as wmaster0 in lshw -C network command.
<Pici> Kibbey: Its IE running in Wine, we suggest it if you *need* ie, but if it doesnt work there really isnt much we can do.
<gordonjcp> The_Don: if you try to run an existing install it will entirely spack out because it will see completely different hardware
<Pixeltime> is the KDE config program gone in KDE 4, the help file is gone also
<gordonjcp> Kibbey: ies4linux works and works well
<Vlet> R2r: I don't necessarily know how to fix your problem. Speak in the channel so everyone can have a chance to propose solutions.
<Kleggen> I get "CRON[2961]: User account has expired" in the log when disable root using "passwd -l root". I want to disable root, but want the jobs to run. Anyone having an idea?
<Pici> Pixeltime: Try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<Kibbey> Thats what U have been saying. Ubuntu, doesn't support i.e. for linux.
<R2r> ok i boot from my cd and my network usage goes up without any reason and all windows clients have a adware window pop up
<The_Don> Does anybody know of an IRC channel for virtualization/VirtualBox?
<Pici> The_Don: #vbox
<Kibbey> U=I
<gordonjcp> Kibbey: what do you mean "doesn't support"?
<neil_d> with gfax why doesn't a 'printer' show in any of the print dialogs ?
<Kibbey> What I'm saying is, Ubuntu, is open source, I.E. is not
<gordonjcp> Kibbey: <shrug>
<gordonjcp> Kibbey: what difference does that make?
<Pici> Kibbey: We can't fix IE if theres a bug in IE itself, but that doesnt mean that we dont suggest using ies4linux if IE is needed.
<gordonjcp> Kibbey: have you even looked at ies4linux?
<Chris12349> I've got a server that was upgraded from dapper all the way to  hardy.  I've been having an issue with SSH where it will take up to 20 attempts to connect,  on each failed connect it will say "connection refused" but eventually it will connect.  Has anyone seen this before?
<Kibbey> The difference, is, I think that Ubuntu, as a whole does not support using I.E.
<no7up4u2> minander, Fn-F2is the kill swicthc command
<gordonjcp> Kibbey: what do you mean, "doesn't support"?
<no7up4u2> fn key should be beside the Window key
<gordonjcp> Kibbey: IE works perfectly in Ubuntu under Wine
<no7up4u2> if that doesnt work ull have to turn it off manually in bios
<Vlet> R2r: you mean to say that when you boot off the live-cd, windows computers on your network go crazy?
<joe_nix> I'm having problems using sox/play/aplay whilst running rhythm box, I get the error ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<joe_nix> ALSA snd_pcm_open error: Device or resource busy Could anyone possibly help me stop this conflict?
<R2r> yes
<Pici> Kibbey: You haven't told me what you mean by support either.
<R2r> that it
<Kibbey> Ok, let me make myself clearer, I'm sure I.E. works on Ubuntu, however, I'm sure canonical, prefers using firefox-vs-i.e.
<neil_d> how do I get the gfax virtual printer to show ?
<Vlet> R2r: sorry, but that doesn't make much sense. It sounds like your windows systems are screwed up or something.
<gordonjcp> Kibbey: that's irrelevant to this discussion
<umer> hey guys, I was on here yesterday with this problem, hope someone can help me out. I've got black specks/dashes on my top menu bar, I don't know how to get rid of them. Could someone help me get rid of those? Heres a picture: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=790731
<R2r> they try to contact my server and i need to know how to diable my network server
<R2r> they just bring the server down
<gordonjcp> R2r: what kind of server?
<Some_Person> Are the US repos going to be fixed any time soon?
<Kibbey> Pici, i just clearly explained what i meant
<R2r> dhcp , dns , pop3 , ftp
<luis> irc://irc.explosionirc.net/reloaded
<rutgermasi> R2r: sounds like ddos
<Kibbey> Firefox and Konquerer are supported by linux
<gordonjcp> umer: can you post a pic somewhere?
<umer> yea, theres a picture on the forum post I mad http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=790731
<umer> made*
<R2r> yes how to switch off my network
<Achoth> Kibbey: Are Konqueror open source?
<rutgermasi> R2r: consider taking a network cluster
<R2r> ok
<Pici> Kibbey: A lot of things are unsupported in Linux, but there are ways of making them work.
<gordonjcp> umer: can you post it somewhere that I don't need to log into yet another forum?
<Kibbey> Yes, as far a i know it is
<rutgermasi> R2r: /etc/init.d/networking stop
<Vlet> R2r: unplug the wires?
<umer> lol, give me a second
<no7up4u2> Kibbey, pici is right, ducktape fix all
<R2r> ok ill do it
<Raheem> umer .. did u try with a different theme ?
<gordonjcp> Kibbey: what exactly is your point?
<umer> http://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blackspotszn4.jpg
<rutgermasi> R2r: is it a home server?
<R2r> the windows clients are stable again
<Kibbey> Sure, I didn't say i.e. didn't work for linux
<umer> Raheem: yes, I tried it with a different theme, doesnt go away
<umer> gordonjcp: http://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blackspotszn4.jpg here you go
<Vlet> umer: do the spots show up always in the menu bar even when you move the window?
<Lynet> gordonjcp: Seems he has none, he just wants to argue semantics.
<R2r> they seem to be stable but i think there trying to access the internet
<gordonjcp> Lynet: possibly
<gordonjcp> I may end up leaving this channel again, for much the same reason I left last time
<umer> Vlet: when I moved the menu bar to the right or left, they didnt show, only when they are uptop, the spots dont show when i F11 firefox
<no7up4u2> umer sound like something u may have enble in apperance in custom visual effect
<gordonjcp> dealing with some of the deeply deranged people makes me sad :-/
<wootis> hmm
<Kibbey> Let me throw an example, I'm using mIRC on linux, although I can use it on linux, does not mean linux supports it.
<rutgermasi> !elaborate | R2r
<ubottu> R2r: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<gordonjcp> Kibbey: clearly linux *does* support it, since it works
<Lynet> Kibbey: #define support.
<Vlet> umer: what about other applications, or is it only FF?
<Pici> Kibbey: gordonjcp: Lynet: This conversation is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic than for here.
<umer> no7up4u2: I didn't enable anything in visual effects
<gordonjcp> umer: hm, looks like funny driver problems possibly?  What kind of graphics card are you using?
<gordonjcp> Pici: I'm giving up on it anyway, the guy is clearly mentally ill or on drugs
<umer> Vlet: its happening on the top screen, http://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blackspotszn4.jpg, not on the firefox window
<Pici> gordonjcp: be nice.
<lacostej> any kernel hacker around ? I would like to know if someone has a hint on how to solve or find a usable work-around to bug #216927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216927 in linux "i8042 mouse & keyboard often becomes completely unresponsive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216927
<minander> ﻿no7up4u2: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801 what does this mean ?
<no7up4u2> umer right click ur task bar a go properties
<gordonjcp> Pici: it's too hot and too close to hometime to be nice
<R2r> ok the windows clients are now stable but they seem to access the internet and they are trying to look up my server. is my server infected !! or the windows clients
<umer> gordonjcp: I've got an nvidia 8400m gs, using the nvidia driver
<umer> no7up42: ok, then?
<no7up4u2> minander, wmaster0 is like a virtual interface kinda thing
<gordonjcp> umer: hmm, I'd expect problems if you were using the non-NVidia driver
<Kibbey> Pici, I was replying to you.
<Vlet> R2r: if you're booted off the live-cd, then it's your windows clients. Perhaps you should install ubuntu on them as well :p
<no7up4u2> umer than try changing the b/g
<R2r> the cleints dont know a thing about linux
<no7up4u2> it may work
<gordonjcp> R2r: what do you mean by "look up my server"?
<umer> gordonjcp: they stay there, even when i turn off visual effects
<gordonjcp> umer: what about with a different theme?
<Vlet> R2r: well, sounds like your windows systems are screwed up. Sorry mate.
<gordonjcp> umer: maybe googling for "nvidia 8400 corruption" would help?
<R2r> they try to contact "http://intern.server.com/clupdate.htm"
<gordonjcp> R2r: sounds like they're broken then
<umer> no7up4w: gordonjcp: i changed to a different theme, i also gave the bar a different color, problem persists
<no7up4u2> minander, ur best bet is to go in BIOS and desable wireless hotkey after that u should be golden
<umer> gordonjcp: ive been using these same drivers for a while, and this problem just started yesterday
<gordonjcp> umer: ok, can you think of anything that happened yesterday that could have caused it?
<umer> hmmm
<no7up4u2> umer did u do any update yesterday
<R2r> so what do you say format and install linux on them?? if i can install microsoft powerpoint on linux then it will be graet
<Vlet> R2r: you can install openoffice
<R2r> is that similar to ms office
<neil_d> I have installed gfax, but I don't get the virtual printer, what am I doing wrong ?
<no7up4u2> R2r, yes it is
<Vlet> !openoffice | R2r
<ubottu> R2r: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<R2r> so can i get to install on many clinets simultaniously or is it one by one
<Vlet> !install | R2r
<ubottu> R2r: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<umer> gordonjcp: no7up4u2: I didn't do an update yesterday, but i DID follow this guide http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=79631
<gordonjcp> umer: daft question, but does it happen for all users?
<R2r> can i install it using the nfs server and having iso's on my server via "http" "ftp" or "nfs"
<umer> gordonjcp: its a laptop, so im the only user
<gordonjcp> umer: add another user and see what happens
<hurin> hello everybody
 * no7up4u2 agree with gordonjcp 
<gordonjcp> umer: the ide being that this should give you a clean .gnome directory without possibly b0rked settings
<stewy> im  a newbie   how  do  i  install  kde    4.0
<gordonjcp> idea
<darius12> what is the system-settings daemon network-manager tries to call?  Is it documented anywhere?
<biagidp> my number pad has somehow been mapped to move my mouse cursor, how do I fix that?
<gordonjcp> stewy: you probably don't want to do that ;-)
<gordonjcp> biagidp: aha, I had that
<olskolirc> hi hi guys im back :-)
<R2r> ill brb iam paged
<hurin> has anyone tried ubuntu customization kit (UCK)?
<amikrop> Greetings. How can I create a .deb file?
<gordonjcp> biagidp: it's something to do with accessabililty settings
<umer> gordonjcp: just added a user, should I just ctrl+alt+backspace and go into the new user?
<gordonjcp> umer: yup
<Shadu> Anyone: my usb hdd transfer speed is slow.. i found using google its coz of the sync option. but where can i disable that?
<amikrop> !packaging
<stewy> why  is  that
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<umer> grodonjcp: kk, brb
<olskolirc> i just reinstalled and I got Gutsy.  where can i gt those extra compiz-fusion plugins again please?
<olskolirc> who wants a lap dance
<Vlet> amikrop: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-debpkg.html
<darius12> amikrop: if you already have a source package you can use dpkg-buildpackage. you can google it for more
<Pici> olskolirc: Thats not appropriate
<no7up4u2> olskolirc, nobody
<neil_d> hurin: I did a quick try, it seemed to work ok.
<amikrop> Vlet, darius12: OK. Thanks, guys.
<olskolirc> Pici must be a female too
<olskolirc> only a fag would say that
<biagidp> gordonjcp: thanks, I'll look into that
<gordonjcp> biagidp: System->Prefs->Assistive Technology->Keyboard->Mouse Keys
<gordonjcp> biagidp: or something like that anyway
<no7up4u2> olskolirc, feel free to leave its ok
<Shadu> ﻿my usb hdd transfer speed is slow.. i found using google its coz of the sync option. but where can i disable that?
<EvilFiek> Hi! I was just wondering, why I can't upgrade to 6.10 from 6.06. Because I followed the steps (Opening terminal, typing in gksu "update-manager -c" but when it opens the Software Update window it says that my system is up to date and the new distribution isn't listed anywhere
<umer> gordonjcp, went into the new test user I created, and no problem there
<gordonjcp> umer: so chances are it's something odd in your gnome settings
<stewy> i removed  the  firefox  beta   and  installed  firefox    2
<hurin> has neone tried UCK?
<umer> hmmm, alright
<biagidp> gordonjcp: awesome that was it
<hurin> ubuntu customization kit
<olskolirc> not funny
<no7up4u2> hehe made me lol
<hurin> yo yo
<Pici> !guidelines | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gordonjcp> umer: now you've got the laborious task of digging through the old and new gnome directories to figure out what's changed ;-)
<bullgard4> [Tracker] How can I search for a search term containing a whitespace?
<Pici> !etiquette > olskolirc (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<bazhang> olskolirc, you need to behave or leave the channel
<bhsx> anyone having issues with java plugin?  i've un/reinstalled icedtead and sun-java6 AND openjava twice, and still wont display the test applet at java.com...
<olskolirc> its not that important
<olskolirc> i just need plugins
<umer> gordonjcp: woah...i just realised, the problems solved in this account now too...weird
<Shadu> ﻿my usb hdd transfer speed is slow.. i found using google its coz of the sync option. but where can i disable that?
<bhsx> i haven't had issues with it before this install...
<R2r> same topic
<gordonjcp> umer: oooh-kay
<gordonjcp> umer: that's a bit odd, but hey, if it works don't fix it
<no7up4u2> umer, nice
<olskolirc> my plugins aren't activating it ccsm says
<umer> gordonjcp, lol, I dont know why that happened, lol, yea, it is odd, and thanks for your help
<no7up4u2> all ail gordonjcp woot
<olskolirc> my ~/.compiz folder is empty
<hurin> what do you think is better? remastersys or UCK?
<umer> no7up4u2, gordonjcp I guess the problem mysteriously vanished as mysteriously as it appeared, haha
<ihtspam> Hi. I want to use DHCP to get the nameservers given by my ISP, but I want to set the IP of my machine to 192.168.1.xx is there any way of doing this? TIA
<gordonjcp> umer: well that's computers for you
<netgear> anyone's gdm hangs after updating to latest updates?
<bazhang> hurin, for livecds uck
<Shadu> ﻿my usb hdd transfer speed is slow.. i found using google its coz of the sync option. but where can i disable that?
<hurin> What I want is to save the tons of updates
<no7up4u2> umer sound like u had a win)S ghost on ur drive, they do that so ppls leave nix and go back to Dose but thk for sticking it to the man
<no7up4u2> lol
<R2r> ill give you there configuration  it is 256mb 1.4ghz which version of ubuntu to run
<olskolirc> im not new to the channel
<bazhang> hurin you can uck for a dvd too
<gordonjcp> Shadu: possibly in /etc/fstab
<umer> no7up4u2, gordonjcp thanks for your guys' help
<hurin> Baz, UCK stores the updates downloaded also?
<no7up4u2> np
<gordonjcp> olskolirc: perhaps you could pm the bot?
<olskolirc> nobody else ever complaines about my lap dance when they help me :-(
<gordonjcp> olskolirc: probably something about !compiz
<treble54> I can't seem to get the gDesklet GoodWeather working
<darius12> is there an irc channel for networkmanager?
<bazhang> olskolirc, there are rules in this channel; if you refuse to abide by them then you will be banned
<olskolirc> I just upgraded to Gutsy after reinstalling feisty and i can't get compiz to work
<olskolirc> bazhang you really need to get out more.  it was no biggie
<Shadu> gordonjcp: my usb drive aint in that file
<rsc> hey guys.
<no7up4u2> whats with the lap dance thing this morning .... are u that lonelly , buy a dog or smthng geez
<Aalvarez> if I am looking to test my CPU/Heatink for overheating, is there a command or program I can run that will push my CPU to 100% and keep it there?
<gordonjcp> Aalvarez: anything that uses java ;-)
<Aalvarez> I'm more interested in something I can run from a terminal window, that will put my CPU to 100% and leave it there until I cancel it.
<no7up4u2> if we were in a +v channel i'd say -v him but lol
<rsc> I'm trying to fix a hosed NTFS partition. where can I find help on IRC about this?
<gordonjcp> Aalvarez: more seriously there's a package called "stress" in the repos
<Aalvarez> sounds perfect =) Thanks gordonjcp
<thefish> anyone know if ubuntu/pulseaudio has some kind of amplify function - sound is ridiculously faint (alsamixer all maxed)
<no7up4u2> hehe MidgetSpy great nick lol
<freenotfree> how can i raise the max # of tcp connections?
<bazhang> no7up4u2, please stay on topic thanks
<R2r> i need elp
<no7up4u2> uh?
<freenotfree> ?
<R2r> thanks anyway
<Shadu> My usb hd's got slow transferspeeds (about 1MB/s max) anyone know how to fix that?
<dasdajs> hi, how do I enable so I can upload and add printers in cups web admin?
<steppenwolf> hallo
<RobbieRob> ﻿Howdy, I need to know about Ubuntu Hardy's pulseaudio and jack integration.
<Alex_Gaynor> I'm having a problem where nvidia-settings won't let me set my monitor to a resolution higher than 640*480, however it can handle up to 1280*1024, I have 2 monitors and the main one is fine, I'm running TwinView
<EvilFiek> Are there any other means of upgrading your distribution besides typing gksu "update-manager -c" in the terminal window. Because that doesn't work for me. And downloading an ISO wouldn't be that good, either, because I am out of blank discs
<bazhang> EvilFiek, gutsy to hardy?
<EvilFiek> no, dapper drake to
<EvilFiek> whatever 6.10 is called
<RobbieRob> ﻿Howdy, I need to know about Ubuntu Hardy's pulseaudio and jack integration.
<MRH2> hi anyone manage to get ubuntu 8.04 to run off a usb flash pen  drive
<Jupp> Alex_Gaynor, have you tried editing xorg.conf by hand?
<genii> You should be able to go 6.06 -> 8.04 (LTS to LTS)
<Pici> EvilFiek: 6.10 is no longer supported, sorry.
<bazhang> sudo do-release-upgrade should take you to hardy EvilFiek
<MRH2> i get past login then a blank screen with a mouse pointer
<Alex_Gaynor> Jupp: No, I don't know enough about it, I looked at it and in my second Monitor Entry it appears to be more or less blank, wI'm guessing I need to readd some resolutions(this all started after I disabled that monitor for a while)
<MRH2> xterm session works ok
<Shadu> ﻿ My usb hd's got slow transferspeeds (about 1MB/s max) anyone know how to fix that?
<dk_> hi
<EvilFiek> it says command not found for me
<bazhang> EvilFiek, what about update-manager -d
<Alex_Gaynor> Jupp: Hrm, it actually looks like it got mangled at some point, it's very bland now: http://dpaste.com/49489/
<EvilFiek> oh that did the trick
<EvilFiek> thank you
<Jupp> Alex_Gaynor, here's what I have for the metamode:
<Jupp> Alex_Gaynor,     Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1024x768 +1280+0, DFP: 1280x1024 +0+0; CRT: NULL, DFP: 1280x1024 +0+0"
<genii> EvilFiek: For the do-release-upgrade command to work, you need package update-manager-core installed
<Jupp> Alex_Gaynor, sorry let me paste the whole thing, give me sec and I'll give you the link
<bazhang> thanks genii :)
<X4D> Hello, can someone tell me where the location of the trash is in ubuntu ? shouldn't it be in ~/.trash ? My problem is I'm trying to empty the trash and there's some permission issue with a file that will not delete itself. In Nautilus in the location I only get trash:/// ?
<Shadu> My usb hd's get mounted and i can open/read them but they wont show up in fstab.. how comes ?
<bazhang> hardy X4D ?
<X4D> yep
<no7up4u2> X4D, botton right corner of ur scren
<bazhang> !trash | X4D
<ubottu> X4D: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<olskolirc> can someone give me the link to extra plugins with install directions please :-( I'll be good
<Jupp> Alex_Gaynor, http://dpaste.com/49492/
<X4D> ubottu: thanks a bunch
<ubottu> Factoid thanks a bunch not found
<geek> i'm wondering, is there any tool that would allow me to monitor the temperature of a system? I'm running KDE but i'd be ok with a gnome based option as well
<alfonso> Hola, algun canal de Hardware en el que hablen de pendrivers????
<Jupp> Alex_Gaynor, look at the "metamodes" see how I assign the respective resolution to each monitor?
<bazhang> !es | alfonso
<ubottu> alfonso: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<X4D> thanks
<bazhang> #hardware alfonso
<Jupp> Alex_Gaynor, instead of the "nvidia-auto-select" just write the desired resolution
<Alex_Gaynor> Jupp: Ok, saving and restarting X now
<initd> hi
<Shadu> ﻿ ﻿ My usb hd's got slow transferspeeds (about 1MB/s max) anyone know how to fix that?
<olskolirc> can someone give me the link to extra plugins with install directions please :-( I'll be good
<dasdajs> how do I add a new printer in cups?
<initd> When I use xmms , then it blocks the sound device and I cant hear anything from vlc or any other program/game that produces sound. any ideas?
<slestak> Shadu: was it this way with gutsy?  when did the prob first start occuring?
<Alex_Gaynor> Jupp: Hrm, after restarting X the second monitor is disabled
<jsteezey> xmms did that in gutsy
<Shadu> slestak: im running hardy, and its been there from the start as far as i can remember
<EvilFiek> oh btw. as I am already here...I got a small problem with one of my hard drives. It's an old hard drive I used while I was still running windows and I used it to store files like music etc. Is there any way to access it from ubuntu? Because whenever I try to access it it says that I don't have the necessary permissions and when in the properties of the hard drive I can't change the permissions, it's all greyed out
<Achoth> Is there any way to increase volume except alsamixer? Even with it on max it is too low.
<Jupp> Alex_Gaynor, it got disabled by adding the resolution by hand?
<Alex_Gaynor> Jupp: I guess, I didn't change anything else
<Intangir> ok... i cant find a working repository at all now
<Intangir> ubuntu.com died
<Intangir> ubuntu-rocks is dead..
<sbox> hello all, i've just swapped out ubuntu server 804 out of an old p2 400 into a Socket 7 500 amd.. ubuntu doesn't like it on boot.. says wrong kernal.. is it possible load the correct kernal?
<Intangir> whats a working one..
<Jupp> Alex_Gaynor, the only thing that comes to mind is that the monitor can't handle that resolution. are both the same make/model?
<Alex_Gaynor> Jupp: No, one is a 21" Widescreen LCD and the other is a 17" CRT
<ccooke> Intangir: ... ubuntu.com appears to be working from here. Are you sure it's not a local issue?
<Intangir> oh nevermind.. tsocks doesnt work with sudo..
<geek> EvilFiek: know what's the mountpoint? try sudo chmod 777 (mountpoint) , donno if its permanant but should make it readable for now
<Jaymac> anyone know a fix for the trash can disappearing from the panel bug?
<Jaymac> if I right click RIGHT in the corner of my panel I still get the trash can options... but I can't see it.. it doesn't reappear on reboot either
<no7up4u2> is the panel wider than the screen itself jaybe
<heartsblood> Does anybody know if it's possible to force an app that uses oss to use pulse instead?
<no7up4u2> Jaymac,
<Jupp> Alex_Gaynor, double check that the monitor can handle the resolution you're trying to give it. that's the only thing I can think of right now
<sbox> changing the kernal anyone?
<Shadu> ﻿My usb hd's got slow transferspeeds (about 1MB/s max, and it has usb2.0) anyone know how to fix that?
<heartsblood> I found a online tutorial that said it would do that but I dont see the extra programs being loaded in the pulseaudio manager
<Jaymac> no7up4u2: no, i dragged the panel vertical and it doesn't appear
<no7up4u2> weird
<soundray> sbox: yes, I'm about to do that, too. What's the problem you're trying to solve?
<no7up4u2> donno than srry
<Alex_Gaynor> Jupp: It deffinately can, is there any tool I'm missing for autodetecting the monitor(I remember doing that when I originally set it up under gutsy)?
<LogiTech> could anyone tell some good Virus/Spyware defecter for "linux ubuntu" ?
<ccooke> shadu: hmm. is it plugged in now?
<Aalvarez> Can anyone suggest a Temperature Monitor (PC components, not the weather) that I can install that will put my temp stats up in my panel?
<soundray> !virus | LogiTech
<ubottu> LogiTech: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<bazhang> LogiTech, dont need it; clamav if you are hosting a windows mailserver
<no7up4u2> LogiTech, dont think ther's a virus for linux yet
<no7up4u2> so i wouldnt worry aboutit
<_PupUser_> hey guys, what are ur views on installing on primmary as apose to extended, and logical as apose to ﻿﻿﻿extended? on the hardisks i mean?
<sbox> soundray: i've just changed the hdd out of an old pentium 400 to an AMD socket 7, upon boot it states it doesnn;'t like the kernal as parimiters are missing
<no7up4u2> lots of exploits but no virus for say
<sbox> soundray: is there anyway to get it to boot the correct kernal?
<Jupp> Alex_Gaynor, do you mind pasting your xorg.conf again?
<teknoprep> which file in ubuntu allows me to set which login manager i use... like gdm or kdm ?
<soundray> sbox: what system is installed on that HDD?
<LogiTech> but if i dl EXE files which is meant for windows and if it have virus and i open it with "linux ubuntu" so i dont get cirus or what? :/
<Shadu> ccooke: yeah i've got 2 usb hd's plugged in atm and both are slow
<sbox> soundray: ubuntu server 804
<LogiTech> virus*
<bazhang> LogiTech, no
<Alex_Gaynor> Jupp: http://dpaste.com/49494/
<juannicolas> Hi, I'm having some problems with Synaptics: Could not download all repository indexes
<LogiTech> ok
<ccooke> Shadu: are they plugged in directly?
<no7up4u2> the idea is a virus in exe format would be meant for win os so the virus wouldnt understand the linux languange so dont worry about it
<ccooke> Or via a USB hub?
<Shadu> ccooke: yep both directly into my laptop
<soundray> sbox: the server kernel should support either CPU. Can you be a bit more explicit about the error message. Use the pastebin if necessary
<soundray> !pastebin | sbox
<ubottu> sbox: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<EvilFiek> @ŋeek: I did that and it changed the permissions to read only...but I still can't access it. Still getting the same error
<sbox> soundray: shall do, are you going to be around for a few minutes?
<ccooke> Shadu: okay. Could you open a terminal, please?
<soundray> sbox: yes, I'll ask my question in the meantime
<ccooke> Hmm. The text Ubotu links to on viruses is... Not well thought out.
<Shadu> ccooke: i've read on the inet that it was a known error with usb 2.0 and that disabling the sync option would solve it.. but i got no clue about where to do that
<sbox> soundray: Cool
<Shadu> ccooke: kk opening it now
<bazhang> ccooke, suggest something better then
<ccooke> Shadu: well, you can try that
<_PupUser_> ﻿hey guys, what are ur views on installing on primmary as apose to extended, and logical as apose to ﻿﻿﻿extended? on the hardisks i mean?
<ccooke> bazhang: Will do.
<LogiTech> does anyone know some place where to get themes some "safe" place ...themes for "windows xp" i use ubuntu so i dont know :/ she dont have virus detecter :(
<bazhang> _PupUser_, primary if you have to ask
<bazhang> !themes | LogiTech
<ubottu> LogiTech: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Shadu> ccooke: terminal is running, btw my usb drive wont show up in the fstab file.. maybe that has to do something with it
<_PupUser_> ﻿﻿bazhang:  and logical as apose to ﻿﻿﻿extended?
<ccooke> bazhang: Everything it states is broadly correct, but it misses a few points :-)
<no7up4u2> LogiTech, if ur worry about virus in dose get AVG its free
<ccooke> Shadu: no, that's normal
<Jupp> Alex_Gaynor, I might be steering you into the wrong direction (doing everything by hand vs. an autodetect tool), but I would add "Modes" to each monitor (look at my xorg.conf and see how I declared the "modes" that my monitors can handle).
<ccooke> Shadu: fstab is used for devices that are always expected to be installed
<bazhang> _PupUser_, that is a bit offtopic here; this is more for supporting people with issues with their ubuntu installations-->you might do a bit of reading up on it
<LogiTech> read what i write....  i asked " themes for windows xp " and AVG takes PC speed down...its not some "bullshit" it really do...Thank you
<Shadu> ccooke: ah okay, where should my drives be in then? (what file)
<ccooke> Shadu: first, could you type 'mount' and put the output in a pastebin?
<soundray> I have a problem with a laptop recently upgraded to hardy. It will only run with acpi=off and freeze randomly without. The gutsy kernel is still there and seems to be fine wrt. to ACPI & doesn't freeze -- but X (NVidia) won't run anymore with it. What should I do? Is there a straightforward way to make hardy work properly with the gutsy kernel?
<bazhang> LogiTech, please watch your language thanks
<_PupUser_> ﻿bazhang: just wanted a quit answer.
<LogiTech> ok
<asizemore> I need help with my server, when I log in I get this: http://clarjon1.pastebin.com/f4a7fb0ff
<bazhang> _PupUser_, you might try in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<_PupUser_> ok
<Shadu> ccooke: got a site where i can put the data? :P
<ccooke> Shadu: USB disks and the like are automatically mounted when detected.
<ccooke> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Shadu> ccooke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11693/ that one ?
<Aalvarez> Can anyone suggest a Temperature Monitor (PC components, not the weather) that I can install that will put my temp stats up in my panel?
<bazhang> ccooke, you know how to add stuff to ubottu? it is !no xyz is blah blah blah
<wy> hello. What's a convenient way to install fonts in hardy?
<bazhang> !fonts | wy
<ubottu> wy: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ccooke> Shadu: the bottom three lines of that are your USB devices, I presume
<Shadu> ccooke: the LaCie is one usb hd, and the Lacie + PORSCHE is a hd drive, if you mean those yeah
<initd> When I use xmms , then it blocks the sound device and I cant hear anything from vlc or any other program/game that produces sound. any ideas?
<bazhang> initd, what ubuntu version
<ccooke> Shadu: Okay. They don't appear to be mounted with the sync option, so it's not that problem.
<juannicolas> Please I need some help: http://pastebin.com/d449e3dc6
<initd> mm 7.10 I think
<Shadu> ccooke: k, now to figure out whats wrong then :P
<bazhang> lsb_release -a will say for sure initd
<ccooke> Shadu: would you please unmount and unplug all of them?
<initd> 7.10 gutsy
<asizemore> I need help with my server, when I log in I get this: http://clarjon1.pastebin.com/f4a7fb0ff
<bazhang> initd, what about audacious? it is the successor to the discontinued xmms
<Shadu> ccooke: k, done that
<ccooke> Shadu: right. Now, get a second terminal open...
<Shadu> ccooke: running :)
<asizemore> I'll be right back, restarting
<ccooke> Shadu: in that terminal, please type 'tail -f /var/log/kern.log'
<initd> bazhang, the problem is, even if use another app which requires sound, it blocks the device
<soundray> initd: I've heard that the solution to this problem is the dmix plugin. See the factoid below. (I have no experience of my own with this)
<initd> for example, if I visit a webpage with sound, firefox blocks the device and I cant hear music from xmms
<soundray> !sound | initd
<ubottu> initd: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Shadu> ccooke: c/p that info ?
<initd> Thank you
<ccooke> Shadu: nope, not yet
<ccooke> Shadu: hit enter a few times to create a nice gap
<ccooke> Shadu: (If I hadn't missed the key, the command would have said 'tail -0f ...' :-)
<soundray> initd: could you let me know whether this works for you please
<juannicolas> is there something wrong with apt- source?
<soundray> juannicolas: can you elaborate on that question?
<elro> I have a remote box running an old version of ubuntu, but it's been hacked and I need to do a clean install on a new partition. Is it possibly to install ubuntu remotely?
<juannicolas> Please I need some help: http://pastebin.com/d449e3dc6
<juannicolas> soundray
<Shadu> ccooke: i seem to be getting a error all the time:  set_rtc_mmss: can't update from 59 to 7
<juannicolas> soundray im having problems installing softwares.
<MRH2> got it gnome keyring crashing... grrr
<ccooke> Shadu: okay. Once you've got a clear break between new log messages and old ones, please plug in one of the USB disks - whichever you'd expect to be fastest.
<Shadu> ccooke: (it wants to update to 9 by now :P)
<ccooke> Shadu: Hmm. Seen that recently.
<soundray> juannicolas: this could be a packaging bug or a problem with the mirror. Try a different mirror (change in System-Admin-Software Sources)
<BinaryFu> Howdy all.
<soundray> juannicolas: oops, I take it back
<Shadu> ccooke: just a sec gonna unmount them again.. messed something up
<juannicolas> :S
<juannicolas> soundray I tried like 10 of them and still having the same issue
<soundray> juannicolas: there aren't any mirrors for security if I remember correctly
<initd> soundray, I will inform you
<BinaryFu> Quick question if anyone here happens to know much about OGG, I'm trying to archive some CDs into OGG format, but it keeps setting them as 112kbit. Is there a way to set them to 128kbit or higher in OGG format?
<soundray> initd: only if it doesn't take a special effort please
<ccooke> Shadu: only plug in *one* of the disks - and hit enter a few times in the terminal with the log messages. I only want the log messages from you plugging the drive in, okay?
<gorbierd> how do i get free disk space within terminal?
<genii> gorbierd: df -h
<juannicolas> soundray could you tell me what to do?
<juannicolas> or where do I need to start checking
<loufoque> I'm having a fairly serious issue with my freshly made ubuntu install, vista won't boot. When I select the grub entry the computer just restarts after a few seconds
<soundray> juannicolas: hold on, I'm just looking something up for you
<Shadu> ccooke: k got the unplugging part and plugging in part
<bazhang> !grub | loufoque
<ubottu> loufoque: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<juannicolas> thx
<ccooke> Shadu: okay. could you pastebin that?
<gorbierd> genii thanks a lot-)
<ccooke> Shadu: you have only one drive plugged in right now?
<loufoque> bazhang: my grub works fine
<Becker_11> any advice guys on installing neverwinter nights in U8.04?
<genii> gorbierd: You're welcome
<Shadu> ccooke: yep.. well its the one with 2 partitions
<ccooke> Shadu: Could you test the speed of it, however you've been testing alread?
<soundray> gorbierd: df -h
<bazhang> loufoque, vista issue then?
<loufoque> bazhang: the grub entry for vista seems correct
<soundray> juannicolas: will it download the package when you enter 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird/thunderbird_2.0.0.14+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1_i386.deb'?
<loufoque> it may be that vista didn't like me changing the layout of the partition table or something
<soundray> juannicolas: sorry
<Shadu> ccooke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11694/
<bazhang> loufoque, no idea about vista sorry
<gorbierd> soundray!
<soundray> juannicolas: will it download the package when you enter 'wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird/thunderbird_2.0.0.14+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1_i386.deb'?
<soundray> gorbierd: much too slow, I know
<BinaryFu> Anyone familiar with oggenc?
<alastair_> If I press numpad 0 with num lock on it behaves as though I've got the left mouse button held down
<soundray> BinaryFu: please ask the actual question
<alastair_> However, xev thinks I pressed numpad 0
<Mastacheata> Hello, anyone here willing to help with xen kernel on ubuntu 8.04 problems? (Especially where to search for the cause of a specific problem, details follow)
<Shadu> ccooke: still going at the same speed
<Shadu> ccooke: 967KB/sec atm
<askand> There is an update to the fglrx driver in hardy-propesed...anyone knows what it updates to?
<juannicolas> soundray still the same
<ccooke> Shadu: what are you using to test the speed?
<juannicolas> soundray I tried apt-get update --fix-missing
<juannicolas> and nothing
<soundray> juannicolas: please answer my question: did it download the package with wget?
<BinaryFu> Does anyone know how to set oggenc to do a bitrate higher than 112kbit? I've used the quality option (default was set to .5) and set it as high as 10, with no change in the bitrate.
<Shadu> ccooke: copying my music collection to my local HD
<juannicolas> no
<olivier> hi
<soundray> juannicolas: was there an error?
<Shadu> ccooke: it shows the transfer rate in the progression window
<sbox> soundray: you about mate?
<amenado> Mastacheata-> i just started fiddling with it myself, where did you get the initrd.gz file for Xen ?
<soundray> sbox: seems so
<juannicolas> Connecting to 172.18.102.1:80... connected.
<juannicolas> Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<juannicolas> rebo123:47:49 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<juannicolas> FINISHED --12:47:49--
<juannicolas> Downloaded: 0 bytes in 0 files
<FloodBot2> juannicolas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ccooke> Shadu: hmm. Let's try a simpler test
<genii> BinaryFu I think switch of      -b 128
<ccooke> Shadu: how much memory do you have?
<juannicolas> oops
<imagetic> i'm having an issue with ubuntu working with wireless.  it's not giving me the option of WPA encryption.  anyone know a fix for this?
<juannicolas> sorrt
<BinaryFu> I'll give that a shot genii
<Shadu> ccooke: 2gb
<juannicolas> soundray : Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<juannicolas> rebo123:48:50 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<sbox> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11695/
<amenado> Mastacheata-> i just started fiddling with it myself, where did you get the initrd.gz file for Xen ?or where did you get your kernel from?
<soundray> juannicolas: you've been told not to paste. Why do it again?
<Shadu> imagetic: try installing wicd.. fixed my wireless probs completely
<ccooke> Shadu: okay. Do you have 2G of disk space free both on the drive and on your local disk?
<juannicolas> this time only 2 lines
<Mastacheata> amenado - I followed a tutorial on howtoforge
<Shadu> ccooke: yep
<ccooke> Shadu: okay, good
<imagetic> Shadu: thanks i'll try that\
<BinaryFu> genii: Nope, still ripping at 112kbit
<peppych> Hi all,
<peppych> I have a problem with firefox 3 beta 5 in Hardy Heron. Change from one tab to an other and scrolling is very slow. Does anybody know how to fix this???
<cylux> Hey, I have a problem. Just installed Hardy Heron. I use a screen session with MPD, irssi, ncmpc and rtorrent. For some reason (this happens everytime), my screen session will bug out, I cant' type anything, I can't connect to it and I can't kill it. I can't start any new applications and I end up having to reboot.
<soundray> juannicolas: just don't paste anything here, unless someone specifically asks you to
<askand> ﻿There is an update to the fglrx driver in hardy-propesed...anyone knows what it updates to? Is it an update to get me the latest drivers from ati or it does not work that way?
<juannicolas> got it
<ccooke> Shadu: Please run this: 'time { dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/test_file bs=1G count=2 ; sync ; }' in the currently-unused terminal
<tushyd> peppych: do you have compiz running? when I run compiz, firefox is slow as hell
<genii> BinaryFu: Probably original is 112
<ccooke> Shadu: it should take a minute or two
<BinaryFu> genii: The original is a CD.
<BinaryFu> >.>
<peppych> tushyd: yes but it's also slow if y unable it
<Mastacheata> amenado,  installed ubuntu-xen-server package and patched with some bugfixes from a japanese guy
<soundray> sbox: I can't claim I understand this error, but if your CPU is an AMD Athlon XP, I don't see why the hardy server kernel wouldn't boot
<imagetic> Shadu: which repos is that in?
<rso> what is the fucking channel for ps3
<soundray> sbox: so can you make sure it is that one you are trying to boot pls
<soundray> !ops | rso swearing
<ubottu> rso swearing: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<sbox> soundray: its a socket 7 500mhz
<Pici> rso: Watch your language, this is a family friendly channel.
<nalioth> rso: /msg chanserv list *ps3*    (and please watch your language)
<geek> i'm wondering, is there any tool that would allow me to monitor the temperature of a system? I'm running KDE but i'd be ok with a gnome based option as well
<soundray> juannicolas: you seem to have an http proxy set. Is that intentional?
<juannicolas> no
<Shadu> imagetic: gotta check it up gimme a sec
<Finnish> Conky says it cannot find sensors, how to install those?
<Shadu> ccooke: dang its making my laptop slow :P
<soundray> juannicolas: in a terminal, enter 'env | grep -i proxy'. Does this return anything?
<genii> BinaryFu: Try forcing min bitrate with -m 128
<ccooke> Shadu: *grin*
<Shadu> ccooke: k its done
<juannicolas> soundray yes
<juannicolas> it does
<soundray> juannicolas: how many lines?
<juannicolas> 2
<initd> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * War2 is listening to [Chantal Kreviazuk] - [Feels Like Home]
<Shadu> ccooke: done in 1m33.752s ha not 2 mins! :P
<amenado> Mastacheata-> you responded?
<ccooke> Shadu: right, then :-)
<soundray> juannicolas: please paste them into one IRC line
<w-mute> Hi, folks. CPU frequency scaling is broken in hardy on my iBook G4. Against which package do I have to file the bug?
<Johannes750> guten abend
<juannicolas> http_proxy=http://172.18.102.1:80/ o_proxy=localhost,127.0.0.0/8,*.local
<soundray> !de | Johannes750
<ubottu> Johannes750: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Shadu> imagetic: "deb http://apt.wicd.net gutsy extras" add that one and you should be able to find it
<ccooke> Shadu: right, then
<juannicolas> an N is missing :P
<Mastacheata> amenado - i installed ubuntu-xen-server package and patched the kernel with bugfixes from a japanese guy
<Johannes750> deutschsprachige hier?
<Shadu> ccooke: whats up now? :P
<soundray> Johannes750: siehe oben (ubottu)
<ccooke> Shadu: could you use 'mount' to find the mountpoint of your disk?
<ccooke> Shadu: I got distracted by people leaving the office is what was up :-)
<UBUNTUJAY123> how do i get frostwire to work in 8.04
<amenado> Mastacheata-> where did you get your server package from? is it from the repositories? did it came with initrd.gz file?
<Shadu> ccooke: you mean the /dev/sdb1 ?
<soundray> juannicolas: try unsetting the proxy with export http_proxy=''
<LogiTech> Could anyone help me abit? ... http://browse.deviantart.com/?catpath=customization/skins/windows/visualstyle/&order=5&offset=48 how to "install" themes from that link ?
<ccooke> Shadu: yes. It'll be something under /media
<soundray> juannicolas: enter the quotes with that, then run sudo apt-get install thunderbird again
<juannicolas> got it
<LogiTech> those are windows xp themes but my sister dont know how to install those themes...
<Shadu> ccooke: oh you mean the /media/Lacie ?
<ccooke> Shadu: yes.
<Johannes689> ich hab ein großes Problem mit der inbetriebname eines Wlan sticks
<ccooke> Shadu: okay, so your disk is mounted at /media/Lacie
<juannicolas> soundray THX is working, now Im wondering why a proxy is set up
<Johannes689> könnte mir da evtl jemand helfen?
<soundray> Johannes689: hier nur Englisch bitte
<Mastacheata> amenado - got it from official mirror and got initrd image with it
<ccooke> Shadu: what sort of filesystem is it?
<Shadu> ccooke: ntfs
<w-mute> Johannes689: Das hier ist ein englischer Channel.
<jtaylor13> group: how do i set up the compz so when i move the mouse to top right or left corner of desktop it stacks all the open windows like he mac.i had it working on one of the other live cd versions
<Mastacheata> Johannes689, -> #ubuntu-de
<Johannes689> oh, sry
<ccooke> Shadu: ah. So this might actually be an ntfs write speed problem. We'll have to check :-)
<soundray> juannicolas: I don't know, it seems to happen sometimes. Look if the setting is made in /etc/environment and remove it from there, if so.
<evilbug> is there any way to delete EVERYTHING related to wine without manual delete?
<amenado> Mastacheata-> oh okay, i downloaded mine from the xen.org site and the tar file didnt come with initrd.gz file
<ccooke> Shadu: okay, please type: 'rsync -P /tmp/test_file /media/Lacie'
<juannicolas> soundray I think it was when configuring the pidgeon I set up the proxy for conection
<Shadu> ccooke: the usb hd has 2 partitions btw: one called "Lacie" and is ntfs and mounted under /media/Lacie and the other is called "PORSCHE" and is fat32 and is mounted under /media/PORSCHE
<ccooke> Shadu: and tell me the speed it reports
<jtaylor13> group: any help
<soundray> juannicolas: ah, that's good to know. Do you mean pidgin?
<peppych> jtaylor13: you need to enable scale and then set the tob left edge corner in the iniciale window picker
<Weaseal> Hey I need to add cyrillic character support to my ubuntu install... does anyone know how?
<ccooke> Shadu: (type and press enter, of course)
<juannicolas> soundray  yes, that one :P
<juannicolas> thx for the help
<soundray> sbox: can you boot a live CD on that system?
<EvilFiek> I can't access my old drive I used while I was still running windows (It's not the drive windows was installed on, just the drive I saved all my stuff on like documents, music etc.). It says I got no permission to access it, which seems a bit weird considering that I am the admin on this PC. It is also located in the /tmp/ directory, if that makes any difference
<ccooke> Shadu: it'll tell you the speed it's writing at during the process
<Shadu> ccooke: says: bash: resync: command not found,     the command i typed is: resync -p /tmp/test_file /media/Lacie
<soundray> Shadu: rsync
<ccooke> Shadu: rsync, not resync
<Shadu> ccooke: lol xD sorry misread
<dasdajs> Hi, How do I add a printer to Cups in console?
<Shadu> ccooke: k seems to be doing something.. i think
<jtaylor13> peppych:It worked.thanks.
<ber1> help! after upgrading to heron, any website with flash on it (like youtube) will not work while i have rhythmbox up. it will freeze firefox AND rhythmbox and cause me to have to manually xkill both windows. does anyone know how i can fix this? it didn't happen until i upgraded
<askand> ﻿﻿There is an update to the fglrx driver in hardy-propesed...anyone knows what it updates to? Is it an update to get me the latest drivers from ati or it does not work that way?
<ccooke> Shadu: it'll output one line that constantly changes. One of the values in that line will say something like "<number><letters>/s"
<ccooke> Shadu: could you tell me what that says?
<Shadu> ccooke: im getting no output :/
<nickace> is there anyone willing to help me with some resolution setting with ubuntu 7.04 on a G3 iBook?
<ccooke> Shadu: oh!
<ccooke> Shadu: looking at the command you typed - capital P, not lowercase
<peppych> jtaylor13: In the CompizConfig Settings Manager you need to enable scale under window management. then click on scale move to the bindings tab and set the left top edge for the "Initiate Window Picker" the one with the monitor icon. Tell me if it works ??
<peppych> t
<Shadu> ccooke: ah there we go
<soundray> askand: have you enabled the proposed repository? If so, you can work out exactly what this update is with 'apt-cache policy packagename ; apt-cache show packagename'
<nightgno> hi, i have three ntfs partitions automounted, but i "HEAR" ubuntu is constantly accessing them, how can i determine what does this? file indexing is disabled
<ccooke> Shadu: ctrl-C the running one, then 'rm /media/Lacie/test_file'
<yacc> Any hints how to figure out the open file descriptors of some process? lsof just prints "socket", which is not THAT informative.
<Shadu> ccooke:  62717952   2%  966.34kB/s    0:35:57   that line ?
<ccooke> Shadu: that's it
<w-mute> nickace: I can't help you but I can give you one piece of advice: no matter how tempting it might be: don't upgrade to hardy. It is really broken.
<ccooke> Shadu: okay, so you can write at 1M/s
<w-mute> nickace: at least, on a G4 iBook.
<nightgno> hi, i have three ntfs partitions automounted, but i "HEAR" ubuntu is constantly accessing them, how can i determine what does this? file indexing is disabled
<Shadu> ccooke: yeah but on a vista laptop here it goes with about 20MB/s so something is wrong
<ccooke> Shadu: is it holding steady at just under a meg?
<Shadu> ccooke: yep hanging around 966KB/s
<soundray> w-mute: that is a really bad statement to make, and your follow-up hardly makes it any better
<ccooke> Shadu: Okay. Ctrl-C that
<w-mute> soundray: well, I'm having all sorts of problems with hardy so it might be bad but utterly true.
<Shadu> ccooke: you mean cancel or copy ?
<nightgno> hi, i have three ntfs partitions automounted, but i "HEAR" ubuntu is constantly accessing them, how can i determine what does this? file indexing is disabled
<ccooke> Shadu: Ctrl-C is cancel in the terminal
<Shadu> ccooke ah k, i used ctrl + z for doing that.. dunno whats different between them tho
<soundray> w-mute: the fact that you are having problems does not justify claiming that it's "broken" if plenty of people have upgraded or installed it successfully
<nightgno> now and when i restart ubuntu, this disappears
<jtaylor13> peppych:it is working.
<w-mute> soundray: I really doubt they successfully upgraded on an iBook.
<soundray> w-mute: that kind of thing is called FUD and is not welcome here
<nightgno> but sometimes when i start it up, it does this constant reading of my ntfs partitions, WHY?
<ccooke> Shadu: ah. Ctrl-Z puts the running process into the background
<askand> ﻿soundray: does not seem to help..am I supposed to get some kind of changelog?
<ccooke> Shadu: type 'jobs'
<kurzweil> hello ppl, how I do to install the HSP56 Micromodem drive in the ubuntu 7.04?
<Shadu> ccooke: the job is stopped it says
<w-mute> soundray: I've been using Ubuntu since 5.10 and Hardy is the worst I ever ran.
<ccooke> Shadu: you'll see one or more still-running rsyncs
<soundray> askand: no, but version numbers
<sbox> soundray: just tried an old smoothwall in it and it worked fine
<sbox> :s
<nickace> I have installed ubuntu 7.04 on an Apple G3 iBook with the alternate installer cd.  install went ok, but i can't get ubuntu to use the whole screen.  the only resolution options i have are 640x480 and 800x600 and the screen will do 1024x768. in the xorg.conf file it only lists 1024x768 as the available modes. any ideas?
<ccooke> Shadu: yes - it's stopped, but the process is still running.
<danbhfive> Shadu: bg will restart the job in the background, fg will restart it in the foreground
<Shadu> ccooke: so you can resume it when you want i guess ?
<soundray> w-mute: extrapolating your personal bad experience and saying that it's broken is FUD and does not belong here.
<Shadu> ccooke: anyhow lets continue :) whats the next step ?
<w-mute> soundray: but maybe you can tell me why my CPU is constantly on 100% freq even though it is totally idle and everything has been working until the second I upgraded.
<kurzweil> hello ppl, how I do to install the HSP56 Micromodem driver in the ubuntu 7.04?
<askand> ﻿soundray: aah I see, the problem is that it does not show if the version of fglrx is upgraded
<ccooke> Shadu: (you could tell something to carry on running at this point by typing 'bg %<number>')
<askand> ﻿soundray: e.g the ati driver
<soundray> w-mute: I have my own share of problems with hardy. Do I go around and scare people because of it? No, because that is utterly unreasonable behaviour.
<ccooke> Shadu: (or resume one of them with 'fg %>number>')
<w-mute> soundray: sleep and hibernate are broken and there are active bugs in launchpad about this.
<ccooke> Shadu: well, first we kill those...
<soundray> w-mute: any software has bugs. Any major upgrade will contain regressions.
<w-mute> soundray: it would be much more unnreasonable to tell him to upgrade.
<kurzweil> someone can help me please?
<danbhfive> soundray: w-mute: you guys should take it to offtopic
<w-mute> soundray: this is called an LTS release.
<bullgard4> [Tracker] How can I search for a search term containing a whitespace?
<Shadu> ccooke: by doing..
<soundray> w-mute: then say so. But don't say that hardy is broken, when for plenty of people it clearly isn't.
<Ergo^> evening
<ccooke> Shadu: 'kill %<number>'. So, if there's only one, 'kill %1'
<Ergo^> did anyone encountered a problem in ubuntu 8 that full screen apps, games etc. come out of full screen ?
<ccooke> Shadu: if there are two, 'kill %1 %2'
<soundray> danbhfive: no, this discussion arises from a bad support attempt. The issue needs to be clarified here.
<ccooke> Shadu: etc :-)
<w-mute> soundray:whatever. I talked to a fellow iBook user that I'd think would have the same problems I'm experiencing.
<bhsx> i just went through a fresh install on a different pc and am having the same java problem... the test applet at java.com doesn't run...   i installed the icedtea-java7-plugin/gcjwebplugin/  i'm unintalling them now to install the sun-java6-plugin
<Shadu> ccooke: is it normal that it gives a rsync error ? and that when i do "jobs" it gives the same proccess but then with "exit" infront of it ?
<w-mute> soundray: and I'm not here to complain. All I wanted to know is which component is responsible for frequency scaling in hardy so I can file a bug. pbbuttonsd doesn't seem to do it anymore.
<soundray> w-mute: okay. I can see that you are reasonable and have the best intentions. Please be careful with your wording, though.
<ccooke> Shadu: yes
<danbhfive> bhsx: link?
<Shadu> ccooke: k
<ccooke> Shadu: that's the processes dying. If you run jobs now, you should see none
<Shadu> ccooke: then its killed i guess
<Shadu> ccooke: Wow you're right ^^
<bhsx> link to? the java applet?
<soundray> w-mute: I have previously filed a freq scaling related bug against the kernel, and it was processed there, so it should be fine if you do the same.
<as84> hey guys, just a random wondering question, when hosting companies says "you got 60Gb bandwidht a month", is that the bandwidth served to show the pages right ?
<w-mute> soundray: OK. I'll do that, then. Thanks.
<danbhfive> bhsx: hey, you are right
<bhsx> it's at java.com and the middle link to "do i have java"
<ccooke> Shadu: okay. Now we're all cleaned up... Please run 'rsync -P /tmp/test_file /media/PORSCHE/'
<danbhfive> bhsx: that really should work
<bhsx> danbhfive: have you had problems with other sites?
<bhsx> or is it just that that's the like ONE java site that doesn't work?   lol, java works except for java.com :)
<danbhfive> bhsx: I dunno, I don't think I use any java sites
<nickace> anyone know a good generic 'display' section of the xorg.conf file to test some resolution issues.
<as84> ﻿hey guys, just a random wondering question, when hosting companies says "you got 60Gb bandwidht a month", is that the bandwidth served to show the pages right ?
<bhsx> i had it working on my last install of hardy... but now it seems broken
<bhsx> dunno
<Shadu> ccooke: hmm weird that one seems to be going with 2.1MB/s
<ccooke> Shadu: ah ha
<yacc> What do I do if firefox refuses to start?
<ccooke> Shadu: NTFS speed is the main issue
<Shadu> ccooke: yep but still it's not going on full speed
<mnemo> yacc: start firefox with "-P" and create a new profile (or start it in safe mode, it's also parameter)
<ccooke> Shadu: yeah
<Shadu> ccooke: weird.. now it suddenly dropped down to 1MB/s
<bhsx> then again, they just changed the layout of the java.com site... maybe sun busted the applet...
<ccooke> Shadu: hmm. Caching of some sort :-/
<Shadu> ccooke: speed is really jumping from 1.2MB/s to about 700KB/s
<BruceLozz> Hi, any success with Toshiba webcams?
<ccooke> Shadu: doh!
<ccooke> Shadu: it's connecting as USB 1.1, not USB 2
<DirtyHarry> na bravo
<bhsx> i just installed the "sun-java6-plugin" after uninstalling the rest, and it now works
<Shadu> ccooke: the problem with the sync options i thought.. from reading the web atleast :P
<yacc> mnemo: I haven't installed any new addons if that's your idea, but let's try that.
<ccooke> Shadu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11694/ - first line of this? where it says 'full speed' ?
<bhsx> so, well, i guess that means the icedtead plugins are currently broken?
<neunon> Hmm. I just started encountering a new problem. No changes since the previous boot, but it now hangs after the "v2.6:USB HID core driver" line during the kernel boot. Suggestions?
<bhsx> or at leasted bugged on some systems
<BinaryFu> Oy, I found the issue with oggvorbis...it was actually a PEBKAC issue. I was mistaking 1.0 for 10 and so it kept defaulting to .5 since my numbered choice was not between .0 and 1.0. LoL
<Shadu> ccooke: yeah whats with that line?
<mnemo> yacc: it can also be that the startup page triggers a crash, and a new profile will help in that case
<Andycas> How to get firebug working with ff3?
<ccooke> Shadu: Full Speed means it's a USB1.1 device, connecting at 12Mbit/s - or around 1MB/s after overhead
<ccooke> Shadu: USB2 is *High* speed
<Shadu> ccooke: its a usb2 device tho
<neunon> Er, nevermind. Didn't give it long enough. My hackish "defragment" script changed the volume UUID.
<yacc> mnemo: I have no startup page. Plus strace reveals this time that it's hanging connecting esd?
<Shadu> ccooke: and when i right click the mounted drive and select properties and go to the drive tab the connection shows "USB 2.0 at 12Mbps"
<yacc> mnemo: That leaves the question how to restart esd and/or any other sound handling stuff?
<ccooke> Shadu: yes.
<mnemo> yacc: not sure, maybe reboot ;(
<ccooke> Shadu: high speed usb2 is 480Mbps :-)
<fyrfry> I'm using 8.04 and am having trouble with Skype.  People can't hear me unless I yell through my mic.  Anyone help?
<danbhfive> bhsx: did changing to sun java fix it?
<Shadu> ccooke: yeah but it says "USB2.0"
<yacc> mnemo: rebooting is not really an option => I would loose all kinds of ssh sessions, long running processes and stuff.
<dmacnutt> fyrfry: mic boost
<Shadu> ccooke: not "USB1.1"
<fyrfry> dmacnutt done it already through alsamixer
<dmacnutt> fyrfry: you can change the recording levels as well
<ccooke> Shadu: the port is USB2 capable.
<ccooke> Shadu: hmm. Try this:
<fyrfry> dmacnutt should I make everything in alsamixer maxed?
<dmacnutt> no
<ccooke> Shadu: Unplug the disk again...
<fyrfry> dmacnutt then what parts?
<dmacnutt> microphone and maybe microphone capture
<nightgno> hi, i have three ntfs partitions automounted, but i "HEAR" ubuntu is constantly accessing them, how can i determine what does this? file indexing is disabled
<dmacnutt> you'll have to go into properties and make sure all the needed sliders are being shhown
<fyrfry> dmacnutt where's mic capture?
<Jokka> hmm.. does anyone know any simple music making prog? or perhaps some fun design or somethin? (need some time-killing things to do)
<dmacnutt> by default it turns off a lot because most people don't need it
<Shadu> ccooke: something is preventing my porsche disk to unmount gimme a sec and i'll fix it :P
<dmacnutt> open up volume control and hit properties
<ccooke> Shadu: kill the rsync
<dmacnutt> edit-preferences
<fyrfry> dmacnutt there are no properties
<fyrfry> oh, k
<Shadu> ccooke: nothing to show when i do "jobs"
<fyrfry> then what?
<dmacnutt> then find the ones that have to do with microphone and click on them then screw with the levels
<Shadu> ccooke: shall i just plug the drive out ?
<SperMite> wow
<fyrfry> dmacnutt ok, I got crazy feedback for a second but then lowered that one
<fyrfry> dmacnutt you have skype? mind if I call you to see if it works?
<ccooke> Shadu: try unmounting it again now
<dmacnutt> fyrfry: you can use the test call feature in skype
<ccooke> Shadu: (and close any windows on it and any programs accessing it)
<fyrfry> dmacnutt but I won't be able to tell if they can hear me
<image_q> will I be able to use a 64 bit linux on a pentium D?
<fyrfry> dmacnutt that's the problem, they can't hear me
<Shadu> ccooke: still the same error
<Shadu> ccooke: closed all but IRC, firefox and virtualbox
<dmacnutt> fyrfry: the test call will play back what ou say
<ccooke> Shadu: okay. Physically unmount it, then
<image_q> ore can pentium D only supporty a 32 bit?
<harris> yeahhhhhhhh
<fyrfry> dmacnutt ok
<harris> HELLO guys!
<Shadu> ccooke: (starting the virtualbox to check something in vista)
<twobitwork> has anyone had problems booting the ubuntu CD in qemu?
<Shadu> ccooke: unplug it you mean?
<twobitwork> it seems to be unreasonably slow... almost to the point that it seems frozen
<bhsx> ok, so, in case anyone comes across this again... i had a fresh install and installed the icedtea packages for java.. they failed to launch the test applet at java.com... i uninstalled and installed the sun-java6-plugin and it worked great... THEN i unstalled ubuntu-restricted-extras, which uninstalls sun and installs icedtea!!
<ccooke> Shadu: does the virtualbox access anything on the Lacie/PORCHE?
<twobitwork> far slower than other OS's/distros I've installed in qemu
<fyrfry> dmacnutt still doesn't work
<ccooke> Shadu: if so (or if you're unsure), close it
<bhsx> so i had to RE-uninstall icedtea and RE-install sun-java6-plugin and all is working again
<dmacnutt> is your mic junk? :)
<Shadu> ccooke: nah and started it after i tried to unmount it
<fyrfry> dmacnutt I have tried two different ones, so I doubt it
<ccooke> Shadu: in which case, unplug
<image_q> anyone?
<Shadu> ccooke: k unplugged it
<ccooke> Shadu: Right
 * Dialog some give psybnc or freeshell to me? please :S
<ccooke> Shadu: try this:
<Shadu> ccooke: it remains on my desktop tho
<Nasra> I have a newbie question....how come when I download files/program they go to the desktop, new to Ubuntu?
<Sindacious> would anyone know how I would install named/bind?
<[GSF]Martin> Nasra: just a firefox setting
<ccooke> Shadu: 'sudo rmmod ehci_usb'
<Nasra> Martin: I need to send it C: drive as in home...
<Shadu> ccooke: hmm ubuntu still thinks the drive is mounted :/
<Shadu> ccooke: kk gonna try now
<Shadu> ccooke: did "sudo rmmod ehci_usb"  and i get "ERROR: Module ehci_usb does not exist in /proc/modules"
<[GSF]Martin> Nasra: ah windows
<[GSF]Martin> tools/options/select downlaod location
<ccooke> Shadu: damn, things have changed. Sec.
<[GSF]Martin> what's wrong with the desktop? why save things to C:\?
<Nasra> [GSF] Martin: you accept pming?
<twobitwork> no one has tried installing ubuntu in qemu?
<Shadu> ccooke: im running hardy btw if that makes a different
<Shadu> ccooke: difference*
<[GSF]Martin> if it lets me yes?
<[GSF]Martin> but i think i just answered your question
<twobitwork> ok, new question... can ubuntu be debootstrapped onto a system?
<Nasra> ok
<biagidp> Nasra: in Firefox you can go to Edit-> preferences and on the main tab you can either tell it where to download stuff every time or tell it to prompt you each time
<leif_> any one know if there is a irc for the game dofus
<ccooke> Shadu: ah, yes. 'sudo rmmod ehci_hcd'
<Nasra> biagidp: thanks alot
<slestak> in hardy, ive lost the ability to copy and paste with xterm.
<[GSF]Martin> [18:31] <[GSF]Martin> tools/options/select downlaod location
<[GSF]Martin> :P
<[GSF]Martin> seeing as it's windows
<Nasra> thanks Martin
<Shadu> ccooke: k didnt error this time, but didnt get any output either.. dunno if thats okay
<fyrfry> dmacnutt well, I tweaked some stuff and got it working.  Now I'm wondering if you know anythig about Skype screwing up in Hardy b/c I use other sound programs
<ccooke> Shadu: it's fine.
<ccooke> Shadu: 'sudo modprobe ehci_hcd'
<slestak> i use xterm for a system here at work, and no, gnome-terminal cant be substituted.  Its a remote access setup for my salesreps, and I wanted the lowest mem footprint possible
<Shadu> ccooke: kk it accepted that
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fyrfry, yes skype does that
<ccooke> Shadu: right. Now, hit enter a few times in that log window...
<umer> anyone know how to get rid of the joins and quit messages on x-chat?
<dmacnutt> fyrfry: not sure what you mean
<richcollins> I need to recompile php5 with additional options.  How can I go about doing that from the package source?
<dasdajs> People! is Jailtool and Jailkit the same?
<kathy> can anyone give me an opinion on this computer http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115472
<Shadu> ccooke: you mean that tail -f thingy window ?
<Boohbah> slestak: check out gpm
<ccooke> Shadu: yes
<[GSF]Martin> kathy: what are you using it for?
<Shadu> ccooke: closed that when the drive didnt want to unmount :/
<Hohlraum> new 8.04 install.  any quick things to check to get browsing windows shares to work?
<fyrfry> [hardy]tutuxg when's it gonna stop doing that?
<ccooke> Shadu: okay - open a new terminal
<bullgard4> What program does the file /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/drivers/cpufreq/Kconfig  configure?
<kathy> school mostly, notes in class and browsing but I like messing with ubuntu alot, desktop effects all that stuff
<ccooke> Shadu: is the drive still 'mounted'?
<[GSF]Martin> it's a little old
<Shadu> ccooke: yep
<[GSF]Martin> but it's cheap enough for a student
<Boohbah> bullgard4: the kernel
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fyrfry, when skype devs decide add pulseaudio support to it
<ccooke> Shadu: try unmounting it again, now the drive is unplugged?
<kathy> ya thats what i figured
<[GSF]Martin> it'll handle notes fine
<soundf_> what is the difference about GNOME2 and GTK2?
<fyrfry> [hardy]tutuxg haha, any idea when that'll be?
<[GSF]Martin> won't be a gaming beast
<bullgard4> Boohbah: hehe
<kathy> im not big on gaming anyway
<Achoth> For no reason at all (I was afk and did nothing) rtorrent, audicous and probably some other applications crashed. Now I can't start any of them, and audio doesn't work at all? What can I do that doesn't include "roboot"?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fyrfry, no idea
<soundf_> i ask this because i want to download a python editor and there're 2 options
<Shadu> ccooke: wont do a thing, it stays in the /media/ folder aswell and the mount command still shows it
<Boohbah> soundf_: gtk is a toolkit, gnome is a desktop environment
<slestak> Boohbah: think gpm install will require restartign X?
<kathy> vista would go immediately for ubuntu with xp in a vm hopefullyy
<fyrfry> [Hardy]TuTUXG well that sux.  There's nothing I can do about it at all?  Do I have to restart my cpu to get it to work, or just signout/in
<ccooke> Shadu: 'sudo umount /media/Lacie /media/PORSCHE'
<Boohbah> bullgard4: what?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fyrfry, skype's not open source, so i can't tell the roadmap of it
<Andycas> Courier font under ubuntu is really weird, is there a way to replace it with windows looking courier?
<[GSF]Martin> kathy: you can buy without an os to save money if you shop around
<soundf_> so what does this means? "Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI "
<Boohbah> slestak: no, it controls the mouse in console mode
<kathy> do you know where though?
<soundf_> there's also "Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI"
<bullgard4> Boohbah: I expect a resonable answer.
<Boohbah> people in ubuntu i've noticed are reboot-happy
<kathy> i can never find a site that isnt too shady
<Shadu> ccooke: kk seems to be finaly gone
<Boohbah> bullgard4: what is wrong with my answer? that's a kernel  config
<ccooke> Shadu: right.
<[GSF]Martin> kathy: keep in mind one of the main issues with student laptops = is it portable + will the battery last
<[GSF]Martin> everything else is secondary :
<ccooke> Shadu: in that terminal, 'tail -0f /var/log/kern.log'
<ccooke> Shadu: and once you've done that, plug the drive back in
<kathy> idc about the battery, the table/desks have outlets right on top for laptops
<fyrfry> [Hardy]TuTUXG one last question about Skype.  I've gone to my skype account and edited it so that people can see my # on their caller ID, but it still shows up as zeros.  Why?
<Nasra> [GSF]Martin: just bought a network printer is it hard to set it up ...or is it just plug and play like in windows...?
<Nasra> thanks
<[GSF]Martin> maybe you were the first person to ever sign up to skype
<Shadu> ccooke: k done those 2 steps
<[GSF]Martin> Nasra: if you have the drivers it'll be alright
<kathy> it also says "Other port  	 CIR (consumer infrared) " does that i mean i could buy a remote for it?
<ccooke> Shadu: could you pastebin the output of the tail command, please?
<[GSF]Martin> Nasra: go to the manufacturer's website if it doesn't work by plug and play and get the driver
<[GSF]Martin> kathy: looks like it
<fyrfry>  I've gone to my skype account and edited it so that people can see my # on their caller ID, but it still shows up as zeros.  Why?
<bullgard4> Boohbah: I knew that before when you told me: "that's a kernel config." I have asked for a specific program.
<kathy> ok
<Shadu> ccooke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11704/
<kathy> so do you have any suggestions on where to look for laptop without an os?
<Nasra> [GSF] Martin: I have a cd with it...that comes with it......should I just intallit?
<[GSF]Martin> Nasra: the cd likely won't have linux drivers but you can try
<ccooke> Shadu: Nope, that's not done it.
<Nasra> I am new to Ubuntu
<[GSF]Martin> Nasra: plug the printer in and see if it works first :P
<Nasra> okay
<ccooke> Shadu: unmount and unplug...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fyrfry, i really wanna help u, but as i said, there maybe bugs with skype and not a lot ppl know how to solve them since it's not open
<Nasra> okay
<slestak> Boohbah: no joy with gpm.
<Boohbah> bullgard4: the kernel is a specific program
<fyrfry> [Hardy]TuTUXG Well, I don't think this is a bug I suspect I haven't done something right.  But anyway, thanks for your help and I'll keep trying to figure it out
<kathy> does anyone know how durable acers are?
<Nasra> [GSF] Martin: get back to you with results
<Vlet> kathy: somewhat rather
<Boohbah> bullgard4: maybe you are looking for a particular kernel subsystem? i'm sort of confused about what you are looking for
<[GSF]Martin> Nasra: afk a bit :P
<Shadu> ccooke: k done that
<kathy> thanks Vlet , i take it you have one?
<yacc> Ok, what do I do when a program hangs connecting /tmp/.esd-1000/socket ?
<Vlet> kathy: nope - just making that up
<Boohbah> slestak: are you serving up xterms over an ssh tunnel?
<kathy> ..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fyrfry, no problem, and when the audio not working well, close all the programs with audio like firefox and music players and restart skype, then it should work
<ccooke> Shadu: try 'rmmod uhci_hcd', then replugging the drive
<bullgard4> Boohbah: If you do not know more than that then you cannot help me. Not the kernel as an entity will call and use this configuration file but a specific program.
<Boohbah> kathy: they're kind of flimsy
<ccooke> Shadu: 'sudo rmmod uhci_hcd', that should be
<Boohbah> kathy: get a toshiba or hp
<kathy> i refuse to get hp or compaq
<slestak> Boohbah: close, xterms over nomachine from rhel5.  with gutsy or xp as a client i have no copy and paste issues, new issue with hardy.
<eracc> kathy, I have a friend who has had an Acer laptop for about three years. He doesn't abuse it so it is still working.
<NetTroller> which torrent client is preferred for ubuntu ?
<eracc> kathy, you're not planning on whacking tennis balls with your laptop are you? :)
<kathy> lol no
<Shadu> ccooke: somehow my bluetooth stopped working when i entered that command :s
<kathy> i take care of my things, its my roommate im worried will be throwing the tennis balls around
<ccooke> Shadu: indeed. That's removed support for usb1/usb1.1 devices...
<eracc> kathy, then most of them are "durable". Just take care of them and don't abuse them, they mostly last.
<giggsey> If I upgraded my mobo/cpu/ram/gfx, would I need to reinstall Ubuntu?
<ccooke> Shadu: ehci is usb2, uhci is 1.1/1
<Shadu> ccooke: ah k good thing i got that touchpad mouse on my laptop :P (i use a bluetooth mouse)
<ccooke> Shadu: ahh
<ccooke> Shadu: you said 'laptop' so I assumed it was safe - sorry
<Shadu> ccooke: heh np :)
<ccooke> Shadu: okay - can you pastebin everything that's been added to the log?
<ccooke> Shadu: (after you plugged in the drive again)
<Choicefresh> Resize operation failure
<Vlet> kathy: this is fairly #ubuntu-offtopic but I've always heard IBM a.k.a. Levono's are pretty rugged
<Choicefresh> An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.
<eracc> kathy, if you truly want a *new* laptop with no operating system installed you will need a "bare bones" or "white box" laptop. Those are not easy to find.
<Choicefresh> The resize operation has been aborted.
<legend2440> kathy: http://www.thelaptopauthority.com/
<tyranos> my laptop battery last twice as long in vista what could be the problem
<Shadu> ccooke: kk will take a sec tho (not used to with working with this mouse :P)
<Choicefresh> help?
<kathy> ok thanks for all your help
<eracc> kathy, are you ok with Dell?
<Achoth> tyranos: If it's Vista OEM the producers could have done alot of configuring for the battry to last
<vrwttnmtu> I'm trying to run Ubuntu in a Linux VServer VPS, but it doesn't boot/shutdown/reboot properly
<Choicefresh> Could someone please help me with the error message I am getting when I try to partition?
<vrwttnmtu> Anyone have any knowledge about this?
<kathy> eracc ive never tried dell but i would give them a try
<eracc> kathy, IIRC they are preloading laptops with Ubuntu.
<Vlet> tyranos: perhaps this may help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-change-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu.html
<Shadu> ccooke: hmm seems the drives arent mounted eventho its pluged in ?
<kthakore>  hi, I have a purchased domain name from godaddy.com and I am not using it right now, how do I use this domain name on my home linux server?
<tyranos> Achoth, u re right , i m gonna look at that
<ccooke> Shadu: Hmm
<eracc> kathy, let me see if I can find that URL from Dell.
<Achoth> tyranos: just from a quick googling; http://www.totalnetsolutions.net/2007/08/13/how-to-increase-battery-life-in-ubuntu-or-debian-linux/
<kathy> ok thanks
<ccooke> Shadu: so, the drive is only offering usb1.1 speeds
<casper_> hey
<kthakore> I have a apache2 server
<slestak> Boohbah: appears that is is working in some cpacity.  Select then middle click works, but Shift-Insert no longer works works, and selected text doesnt register as copied.  i.e. go to Edit menu, Paste is not avaialble.
<Shadu> ccooke: seems so
<Shadu> ccooke: shall i try the other drive ?
<Vlet> kthakore: poke around in the godaddy controls - there's probably a way to set the IP to which it points
<ccooke> Shadu: I'm afraid at this point, I'd have to suggest you try submitting a bug report
<ccooke> Shadu: yes, go ahead
<kthakore> thx Vlet
<harrizz> yeah Python Rocks!
<harrizz> do u know any GUI python tutorial guys
<Shadu> ccooke: hmm nop nothing popping up or anything
<dasdajs> Perl ftw :)
<Vlet> harrizz: ask google :p
<Shadu> ccooke: how can i re-enable my bluetooth and stuff? :P
<Choicefresh> Could someone please help me with the error message I am getting when I try to partition?
<harrizz> Vlet: hehehehehehe...... I'll try yahoo
<Vlet> !anyone | Choicefresh
<ubottu> Choicefresh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<harrizz> hey GOOGLE
<ccooke> Shadu: 'sudo modprobe uhci_hcd'
<Choicefresh> ubottu: what do you mean?
<ubottu> Choicefresh: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danbhfive> Vlet: he already asked the question
<Shadu> ccooke: sweet my mouse is working again :P
<Shadu> ccooke: and hd's are starting up again
<Choicefresh> i posted the error message up there ^
<jtaylor13> ubuntu 8.04 and now today when i click kopete messenger is doesn't start,nor does my google messenger.it has no errors.
<lineagle> Choicefresh: repaste your error message.
<Choicefresh> one sec
<ccooke> Shadu: mind doing a reboot? I've found something that might help
<Boohbah> Choicefresh: what type of partition are you trying to resize? perhaps it's not supported
<tyranos> thx Achoth
<ccooke> Shadu: you'll need to edit a file before rebooting, mind :-)
<Shadu> ccooke: nah i dont mind.. just lemme close my virtual machine tho :P
<lineagle> Choicefresh: you are resizing a windows partition I assume?
<Choicefresh> Resize operation failure: An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted.
<simplexio> jtaylor13: try start from terminal..
<Choicefresh> i'm trying to install ubuntu
<lineagle> dual boot with windows right?
<simplexio> jtaylor13: then you probably see error
<Choicefresh> i did the default partition
<Choicefresh> windows xp pro
<Choicefresh> on an intel core2 do
<Choicefresh> *duo
<Choicefresh> installing from liveCD
<eracc> kathy, I was wrong. They are not preloading Ubuntu. They are selling the laptops with a bare drive and FreeDOS (to satisfy the M$ contracts). So, you basically get a "white box" laptop.
<kathy> how much do they start at?
<Shadu> ccooke: btw.. maybe something you know: is there someway to program and compile and stuff .exe files on ubuntu? (using the virtual box for that atm..)
<eracc> kathy, http://www.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/nseries_nb?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd
<Vlet> Choicefresh: perhaps you need to defragment the XP partition first
<Hagane> can you advice some good boot manager ?
<Choicefresh> i did a couple of weeks ago
<Choicefresh> do i need to again?
<Shadu> ccooke: kk virtualmachine is shutdown :)
<Vlet> Choicefresh: perhaps
<ccooke> Shadu: Ubuntu (and linux in general) doesn't use .exe files
<jtaylor13> simplexio: n of the computer and come back but it no  idea what command to type.also when i change compz the shade and exit out it doesnt save changes.
<ccooke> Shadu: are you building windows applications?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> with wine it could :P
<Shadu> ccooke: yeah i know but maybe there was some program that would allow you to do that, guess im stuck with my virtualmachine
<Vlet> Choicefresh: also, maybe you were trying to resize it smaller than it can be (like, maybe you have 10 gigs of data and you were trying to resize it to 5 gigs)
<Shadu> ccooke: i got to at school yeah
<Boohbah> Shadu: wine
<legend2440> Hagane: bum in synaptic
<Choicefresh> *sigh* this is going to be devastating...i have to change the boot settings back, defrag windows, reboot, change the boot settings back, start up ubuntu, change the settings back, rejoin, and then install
<Choicefresh> i did the default...guided resize
<Boohbah> Choicefresh: where's the devastation
<lineagle> Choicefresh: how large is the windows partition?
<lineagle> and how large of a partition did you set it to be?
<Hagane> legend2440: does it work for linux only ?
<Shadu> ccooke: anyhow.. about the file editing, tell me :)
<Vlet> Choicefresh: why do you need to change the boot settings? Do you have no grub menu?
<legend2440> Hagane: and startupmanager yes both only for linux
<lineagle> Vlet: I think he was doing a first install of ubuntu...
<vrwttnmtu> Anyone any idea why I get this error message? # initctl list
<vrwttnmtu> initctl: Unable to handle message: Message from illegal source
<eracc> kathy, for the record, I would probably get one of these Dell "open-source n Series laptops" if I were buying new today.
<Choicefresh> Vlet: from liveCFD
<ccooke> Shadu: Okay, I'd like you to 'sudo gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules'
<Choicefresh> *liveCD
<Choicefresh> what the...
<lineagle> Choicefresh: you probably won't have to change the boot settings, just remove the CD
<hsdpa> ook.. So is there anyone in here with some experience with 'Option GlobeTrotter hsdpa' 3g modem and installing it on HH 8.04? :) I'm not having great success, even the google results hurt my eyes
<Choicefresh> the install manager is being weird
<kathy> ok thanks ill consider one of thos eracc
<Vlet> Choicefresh: no need to change boot settings; just take out the CD
<jaki> hello
<Vlet> Choicefresh: are you using the alternate CD?
<Shadu> ccooke: k got the file open
<Hagane> legend2440: oh, okay, thanks :]
<Choicefresh> no, i burned the .iso to a music cd-rom
<ccooke> Shadu: Please add to the end of it 'ehci-hcd' and 'uhci-hcd', each on a line by themselves
<Choicefresh> and then started up from that but i had to change bios settings to load from cd
<ccooke> Shadu: (and in that order)
<jaki> what i should do ? http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00760yv0.jpg and http://img161.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00763tq3.jpg
<teknoprep> is there a good application for internet TV for ubuntu or linux ?
<GhostFish2> Anyone have Compiz running with an ATI x1950 PRo ????
<Choicefresh> now it's not even offering to resize...
<Shadu> ccooke: done that
<teknoprep> GhostFish2, that GPU should be amazing with Compiz
<Choicefresh> it's asking if i want to use entire disk, largest continuous free space, or manual
<ccooke> Shadu: okay. Save and exit...
<GhostFish2> Yeah if it worked...
<ccooke> Shadu: Then type 'sudo update-initramfs -u -k all'
<teknoprep> GhostFish2, is opengl redering properly ?
<Boohbah> Choicefresh: did you defrag yet?
<Choicefresh> no
<Boohbah> why does the bot ban mibbit.com?
<GhostFish2> teknoprep : keeps says can't start desktop effects ...
<Shadu> ccooke: k thats done
<Choicefresh> fine, i'll reboot into windows...and then redo all my changes in ubuntu
<jtaylor13> group:how do i run kopete from command line terminal
<ccooke> Shadu: Now, try rebooting :-)
<Choicefresh> i can't save changes to disk or something?
<paulr> is wiki offline?
<Boohbah> jtaylor13: you type 'kopete' in the terminal
<leif_> any one gotten a xfi creative card to work
<Shadu> ccooke: k lets hope i will be back soon :P (laptop sometimes wont turn on coz of something.. dunno what :P)
<ccooke> Shadu: (If this doesn't work, I'm afaid I'll have to leave - they're closing my office :-)
<harrizz> Python or C ?  which is simpler ?
<ccooke> Shadu: good luck :-)
<Boohbah> leif_: didn't they have some controversy over drivers recently?
<jtaylor13> group:please help.here is my copy...james@ubuntu:~$ kopete
<jtaylor13> Only one line in dcopserver file !:
<jtaylor13> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL
<jtaylor13> Only one line in dcopserver file !:
<jtaylor13> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL
<FloodBot2> jtaylor13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtaylor13> DCOPServer self-test failed.
<WongBater> teknoprep the only tv i know is sopcast. but im not really happy with it... tell me if you know of anything else
<Shadu> ccooke: hehe thx, and thx a lot for helping :)
<leif_> yeah think they have
<giorgian> hi. i installed the legacy nvidia drivers using the script from the nvidia site; it works, but doesn't save the configuration: when i reboot, X will not start. the modules that get loaded seem to be the same, what can i check to know what the nvidia script does?
<Shadu> ccooke: gonna reboot now! :)
<ccooke> Shadu: Do submit a but report, as well :-)
<leif_> just would like some sound on my comp
<Shadu> ccooke: will do
<gltar> hello... im having problems with gdm and user switch... can some one help me?
<leif_> maybe i can turn on my onboard sound card
<crackerjack> quick question to all out there.  I just loaded the new kubuntu 8.04 onto my laptop and pc. I love it!!  however on my laptop i lost the application bar on the top and bottom and i dont know how or why and aswell when i shut down the laptop it all shuts down except the kubuntu screen stays on. any pointers??
<Boohbah> leif_: did you check here? http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<Boohbah> leif_: and that's a good idea, you onboard card is probably supported
<gltar> when i close sesion with one user for some reason it doesnt go back to gdm, it asks the password of the other user
<teknoprep> WongBater, i am looking at miro right now
<gltar> how can i solve this?
<leif_> well the beta driver and not a deb
<WongBater> teknoprep miro is democracy player now... and it downloads videos to your harddrive
<gltar> no one?
<Pici> WongBater: Other way around iirc.
<GhostFish2> teknoprep : HOW CAN i CHECK THE opENgl ?
<WongBater> pici... k thnx
<GhostFish2> CRAP damn caps
<leif_> is it in bios i turn on my onboard sound card or
<Boohbah> leif_: wget http://us.creative.com/support/downloads/download2.asp?MainCategory=&Product=&dlcentric=10530&filename=XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18.tar.gz
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, it does that automaticly
<gltar> ubuntu blocks the screen instead of going back to the gdm login screen, please help
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, use switch_user
<gltar> thats the problem
<Boohbah> leif_: tar xzvf XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18.tar.gz; cd XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18; ./configure; make; sudo make install
<gltar> i dont want to use that
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> y?
<gltar> i want ubuntu to go to gdm and ask for the user name and password when i switch users
<ChaosTheory^> I'm having some problems installing bitlbee.
<ChaosTheory^> Can anyone help?
<Boohbah> gltar: maybe you should log out instead
<gltar> if 2 users are login and one closes the sesion, it blocks the screen instead of going back to gdm and ask for user and password... do u understand?
<hsdpa> anyone had any experience with "Option GlobeTrotter HSDPA" modem? it's a USB 3g modem
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, that happens becuz u used switch user at the first place
<jtaylor13> group:my kopete is not opening.
<gltar> thats the point, what if that user that logoff want to login again... he wont be able because ubuntu ask the password of the first user
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, if u completely log out the first user before u log in with the second one, it wont happen
<christoz> hello,how can i mount my motorola razr v3i into my gutsy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> that's y u should use switch user
<gltar> so there is no other way??
<LukyLuka> hello everybody
<ChaosTheory^> Warning: Unable to read configuration file `/etc/bitlbee/bitlbee.conf'.
<ChaosTheory^> :localhost.localdomain NOTICE AUTH :BitlBee-IRCd initialized, please go on
<ChaosTheory^> ERROR :Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to `/var/lib/bitlbee/'.
<LukyLuka> excuse me
<gltar> in that case the computer is all block
<ChaosTheory^> That's the error I get when I try to run bitlbee.
<LukyLuka> i'm a newbie
<jtaylor13> group:here is wwhat i get from running in termnial...james@ubuntu:~$ kopete
<jtaylor13> Only one line in dcopserver file !:
<jtaylor13> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL
<jtaylor13> Only one line in dcopserver file !:
<jtaylor13> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL
<FloodBot2> jtaylor13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtaylor13> DCOPServer self-test failed.
<Lynet> !ask | LukyLuka
<ubottu> LukyLuka: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fdfs> s hallo
<LukyLuka> hy lynet
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, how come it's all blocked?
<fdfs> iam from bulgarian  and have one question
<fdfs> ?
<LukyLuka> can u help me?
<LukyLuka> i have to instal
<fdfs> yes
<LukyLuka> a pinnacle
<fdfs> what ?
<fdfs>  and /?
<LukyLuka> pctv rave
<LukyLuka> pci
<Shadu> ccooke: nop didnt work :(
<LukyLuka> i saw that it 's autodetected
<Febreze> hey fellas, I have alot of folders on my desktop with a little lock icon above them, what does it mean and how do i unlock it?
<gltar> see.... i dont have switch user disable in all users, and the screensaver is disable too
<LukyLuka> but i have to install the headers for the kernell
<gltar> sorry
<Lynet> LukyLuka: All on lone line, PLEASE. This is a busy channel.
<ccooke> Shadu: Damn. sorry.
<gltar> i have switch user disable
<LukyLuka> pvt?
<jburd> When I insert my 4 Gig SecureDigital Digital Camera storage card, I no longer get asked to "Import Photos".
<gltar> when one user login, and then a second user login
<Shadu> ccooke: laptop wouldnt power on either xD
<jburd> Why is this and why has that been removed?
<ChaosTheory^> Warning: Unable to read configuration file `/etc/bitlbee/bitlbee.conf'.
<ChaosTheory^> :localhost.localdomain NOTICE AUTH :BitlBee-IRCd initialized, please go on
<ChaosTheory^> ERROR :Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to `/var/lib/bitlbee/'.
<ChaosTheory^> That's the error I get when I try to run bitlbee.
<ccooke> Shadu: I'm afraid I have to go now - sorry I couldn't help
<ChaosTheory^> Anyone have any ideas?
<FloodBot2> ChaosTheory^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gltar> if they siwtch user without closin the sesion they can user the computer as they want
<Shadu> ccooke: np :)
<gltar> but if the second user logoff, ubuntu ask the password of the first user instead of goin back to gdm
<gltar> so the second user that has just logoff cant login again cause he doesnt know the pass of the first
<gltar> am i clear?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, ok i c what u r talkin about
<gltar> so thats why i say the computer is blocked
<gltar> i google some answer and didnt find anything
<Andycas> Sigh, i accidently removed some major packages - ubuntu-desktop alacarte apport-gtk ubufox apturl gnome-orca python-pyatspi etc.... Am I ok if i just do "sudo apt-get install" them?
<Amaranth> wow
<Amaranth> Andycas: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should get them all back
<gltar> the only way the second user can login again is by restarting the computer and closin the sesion of the first user
<fuzzy_logic> hello
<selig5> gitar: try ctrl-alt-f1 to go to command line to login on your user
<babo> I'm trying to combine pdf documents with pdftk but all i get is ...
<babo> Error: Failed to open PDF file:
<babo> I've checked the permissions
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, ok i just tried that
<MacGyver88> hi
<WongBater> amaranth what if i accidentally removed all the gnome panels how do i get that back
<fuzzy_logic> i want to remove a package without removing the dependencies.. can anyone help me with that?
<Febreze> ﻿hey fellas, I have alot of folders on my desktop with a little lock icon above them, what does it mean and how do i unlock it?
<gltar> any ideas howto solve it??
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, i switched user1 to user2, then logout user2
<Amaranth> WongBater: gnome-panel does not allow you to remove all the panels
<WongBater> amaranth o rly i didnt know that
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, and then it ask me to enter the password for user1
<babo> maybe this has something to do with it ?
<gltar> <[Hardy]TuTUXG> yes
<WongBater> dur
<babo> bar0.pdf: PostScript document text conforming at level 3.0
<WongBater> i see know
<WongBater> now
<gltar> <[Hardy]TuTUXG> how can i stop that?
<babo> I've saved the document as pdf but it seems to be PostScript
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, but there is a button for switch user
<babo> how do i go from postscript to pdf ?
<fiyawerx> is there an easy way to set gnome-panel back to default?
<MacGyver88> hi ppl, i have a problem: i live in europe and i use A4 paper, but my printer (HP LaserJet4) always says insert Letter paper...
<MacGyver88> now...on all settings i found i settet A4, but nothing to do...with winxp it worked fine.. any idea?
<gltar> <[Hardy]TuTUXG> i cant hit it its like freezed
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, just press that button and u r back to gdm
<Ali_ix> babo: setup a PDF printer and print documents as pdf
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, really? ok a sec
<WongBater> apt-get o shit undo this mess
<Ali_ix> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Achoth> For some reason I get no sound at all, and I've already restarted Ubuntu. What can be causing this silent annoyance?
<babo> Ali_ix, that's what I've done. I've chosen to print to file and then selected CUPS/Pdf ...
<jimdb> does anyone know how ubuntu 8.04 manages the places menu for the secondary drives?  I see it lists my drives, such as my extra storage but I don't see how to set it so that I can force it to use the name I choose.  Any ideas on this?
<SperMite> http://www.pandora.com/ nice free internet radio
<gltar> <[Hardy]TuTUXG> is any possibility to just remove that screen blocker thing?
<Ali_ix> babo: so it usually should make a PDF file
<babo> Ali_ix, bar0.pdf: PostScript document text conforming at level 3.0
<MacGyver88> hi ppl, i have a problem: i live in europe and i use A4 paper, but my printer (HP LaserJet4) always says insert Letter paper...now...on all settings i found i settet A4, but nothing to do...with winxp it worked fine.. any idea?
<babo> Ali_ix, right. but it says it's a PS doc ...
<bullgard4> [Tracker] How can I search for a search term containing a space character?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, it works here
<leif_> think i need to recomplie the kernel or something to get the driver working
<gltar> <[Hardy]TuTUXG> is any possibility to just remove that screen blocker thing?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, i guess so, but i really don't know how
<Ali_ix> babo: no problem here, recheck your steps
<jburd> Bleh.  F-Spot is a nuisance.
<crabgrass> hey guys, i have css and libdvdread3 and all that installed, and i can watch dvds in vlc and mplayer, but i can't copy them in k3b... why is that?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, u proably should take a look at the logout script
<gltar> <[Hardy]TuTUXG>if u speak enlgish try to explain someone here! i dont speak that well english!! :P
<jimdb> does anyone know how ubuntu 8.04 manages the places menu for the secondary drives?  I see it lists my drives, such as my extra storage but I don't see how to set it so that I can force it to use the name I choose.  Any ideas on this?
<babo> Ali_ix, Print -> CUPS/PDF -> Print to File -> Name File: bar1.pdf
<jburd> What use is including f-spot with ubuntu when it doesn't even open?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, na.. english is not my first language neither
<crabgrass> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<babo> Ali_ix, not sure where i could possibly be going wrong there ...
<DSpair> Hi gang... What's the "preferred" method for specifying persistent routes so that they are loaded on start-up?
<gltar> <[Hardy]TuTUXG>español?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, i will try
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, na, chinese
<leif_> lol it is dam hard to install that driver
<gltar> <[Hardy]TuTUXG>haha thanks man, i apresiate it
<Febreze> ﻿hey fellas, I have alot of folders on my desktop with a little lock icon above them, what does it mean and how do i unlock it?
<LogiTech> If i play games through "WINE" then games lagg...why? i got enough good pc to play those kind games ...pls help!
<babo> why won't my browser print to pdf ?
<Ali_ix> babo: in firefox, i use print > pdf-priner and then there is a file in ~/PDF/ directory
<gltar> explico el problema en castellano haber si alguien sabe como solucionarlo...
<gianfrix> Hi! Can someone help me solving the fglrx logout freeze problem?
<jburd> And there goes F-Spot with a SIGSEGV.
<DRebellion> LogiTech, this is normal. There is an obvious overhead in emulating the windows enviroment...
<gltar> entran 2 usuarios, al cerrar la sesion del usuario 2 pide la pass del usuario 1 en vez de ir al login de gdm... alguien sabe como sacar esto??
<jburd> Please remove this nonsensical package from Ubuntu.
<Pici> !es | gltar
<ubottu> gltar: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<babo> Ali_ix, I don't have any pdf -> pdf-printer option
<Ali_ix> babo: dont select/check "Print to file" thing! just select pdf-printer (or cups-pdf)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> so anyone knows how to go back to gdm screen directly when u have multiple users logged in and log out one of them?
<gltar> THANKSSS
<leif_> lol this is a bit crap  any one know how i activate my onboard sound card instead for my crative
<hsdpa> tags: Nozomi drivers, 3g, not loading devices (no ttyUSB's) .. any ideas? :)
<ChaosTheory^> Can someone please help with bitlbee?
<Ali_ix> babo: even installed "cups-pdf" package? did you setup (add) printer then?
<sandra_> hi..i am running ubuntu on vmware and I am having some issues with a new video card
<eth01> leif_: which one? thats a good question.
<Ali_ix> babo: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<babo> Ali_ix, alright thanks
<leif_> got the new xfi driver from creative and i cant installe it
<sandra_> I put the card in..updated the drivers in windows however now everything is dragging..like when I open a window
<sandra_> i know its not a RAM issue..but I am at a loss
<sandra_> does anyone know how or if I need to update drivers in ubuntu through my virtual machine
<ChaosTheory^> Can someone please help with bitlbee?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sandra_, i dont think u need to do that
<Ali_ix> !ask | ChaosTheory^
<ubottu> ChaosTheory^: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DRebellion> sandra_, doesn't vmware set up a "virtual" graphics card?
<babo> Ali_ix, OK thanks. it was printing to ~/PDF ... :-)
<ChaosTheory^> ERROR :Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to `/var/lib/bitlbee/'.
<Ali_ix> babo: :)
<gltar> no one help me over there either...
<ChaosTheory^> That's what I get when I do "bitlbee."
<leif_> well that is crap driver it cant install
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sandra_, so everything is dragging only when u open vmware?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, hum..
<sandra_> right..when I open up a browser for example it is sooo slow and I don't know exactly what I need to do
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gltar, i think the switch user button should work
<sandra_> i didn't have the problem until i put the new video card in
<jimdb> does anyone in pidgin know how to keep guifications turned on but to keep all these joins and part messages from popping up?
<Sinnerman> hello hello people, is it normal that nautilus is taking 516MB of memory on gutsy?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sandra_, so it's not really relate to ubuntu
<leif_> this is anoying no sound
<twobitwork> is there a way to run the ubuntu installer in text mode?
<sandra_> see i'm not sure..i checked for more current drivers in windows and it said that I had the best ones
<jimdb> twobitwork:  download the alternative iso
<Ali_ix> Sinnerman: no, unless you it is crashed or you are browsing a directory full of images/videos and it is creating thumbnails
<sandra_> and it runs great in windows
<twobitwork> jimdb: ugh... ok, thanks
<sandra_> but when I start my virtual machine everything opens slowly
<bullgard4> [Tracker] How can I search for a search term containing a space character?
<Sinnerman> Ali_ix: ah that would be it then - it is creating thumbnails; however, when i close the said directory, it does not seem to relinquish that memory, is that expected?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sandra_, i suggest u to look for the right driver if u r using vista, cuz some drivers for vista doesnt work well
<jimdb> does anyone in pidgin know how to keep guifications turned on but to keep all these joins and part messages from popping up?
<leif_> any one know how i turn of my creative sound card
<sandra_> i'm not on vista..xp
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sandra_, reinstall vmware?
<Ali_ix> Sinnerman: thumbnails will be created once until you change the file, so if you let it cream all thubmnails, then there might be no extra memory usage
<SliM1> hello
<sandra_> i have not done that..i was hoping that was last resort type of thing..but i may be there
<SliM1> i have a problem with sound in flashplayer with hardy
<apavlov> hey all, my fast user switching applet started showing only logged-in users in the user list about a week ago. Any ideas?
<Ali_ix> Sinnerman: also you can check top (in terminal) or system monitor in gnome to see which apps beside nautilus are eating memory
<Sinnerman> Ali_ix: yes, i've noticed the thumbnails seem to be stored with their md5 as filenames or such; but i was just wondering when exactly it would release that memory. short of killing it :D.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sandra_, keep ur ubuntu image, just reinstall the vmware player
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sandra_, u dont need to reinstall ubuntu
<Lynet> sandra: Changing physical graphics card should, in theory, not have any effect on virtual machines.
<Sinnerman> Ali_ix: i've got nautilus in system monitor right now :D. it's the top of the pile for memory hog.
<Austin`> Having a problem with 8.04 - just installed it and when I try to boot it, it never loads the login screen. It just stays on the light orange screen with the cursor doing a loading animation.
<sandra_> ok..well..i guess I will double check my drivers first and make sure I have the ones I need
<Ali_ix> Austin`: can you boot up in recovery mood?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Austin`, click alt + f1 to see what kind error u got
<sandra_> then maybe reinstall..thanks guys..i may be back
<Austin`> yes
<jimdb> does anyone in pidgin know how to keep guifications turned on but to keep all these joins and part messages from popping up?
<Ali_ix> Austin`: no errors? you end up in a root shell?
<Austin`> Ali_ix: It gives me the option to boot normally or root shell
<luca> lll
<Austin`> And if I pick boot normally its the same problem
<DShepherd> jimdb, you can ask in #pidgin
<Ali_ix> Austin`: there might be some vga problems, may be wrong driver or bad config
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Austin`, do what i said, find out the error messages
<LogiTech> DRebellion are u trying to tell me that "linux ubuntu" is not for Games? i cannot play games with ubuntu normaly? :D haha
<Austin`> [Hardy]TuTUXG: ok, brb
<cfn> Hi newbe needs help...
<Goldfisch> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> hello, bill
<LordMorgoth> hey guys, i have a bash question. i have a big folder containing several other sub folders containing many different file types. i want to copy only the .mp3 files to another location without having to go through that manually. is there a bash command to do that like cp ?
<LogiTech> So i cannot play games with linux ubuntu ????
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what game?
<Flannel> LogiTech: Of course you can
<Goldfisch> LordMorgoth: find . -name '*.mp3' -exec cp {} /your/path \; -print
<Ali_ix> LordMorgoth: try find + command exec parametrs
<cfn> ok I really screwed up. I have dual boot pc xp and old ubuntu 7.10. tried to upgrade and now the partiions are lost. can still se my xp drives when i am in "ubuntu" mode.
<Goldfisch> LordMorgoth: Substitute your root path where I put in "."
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> LordMorgoth, u can write a script to do that
<Ali_ix> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Goldfisch already did it as one-liner:)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<LordMorgoth> eheh
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> im noob
<LogiTech> Flannel ... i just got answer that i cannot play online games without lagg
<Goldfisch> LordMorgoth: My usage of find will flatten everything. If you want to preserve the folder structure, it will take a little more.
<Ali_ix> [Hardy]TuTUXG: mee too, glad to meet you :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i was thinking cp */*.mp3 /path
<Flannel> LogiTech: Then whoever gave you said answer wasn't correct
<LordMorgoth> thanks guys let me try waht Goldfisch n Ali_ix suggested :)
<cfn> when i try guided install i see only two options manual or guided i dont longer see my xp partitions but i can mount them
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> LordMorgoth, will mine work?
<Ali_ix> [Hardy]TuTUXG: no
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> :(
<hydrogen> Goldfisch: better to use -exec cp {} + rather than \;
<LordMorgoth> [Hardy]TuTUXG:  i tried urs before going in to ask :P
<Ali_ix> [Hardy]TuTUXG: the * wild card doesnt work that way
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Ali_ix, y?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mind to give me a lesson?
<Some_Person> Is there a quick and easy way to hide all KDE apps from the GNOME menus?
<LogiTech> i installed game called "MU Online-its rpg  trhough "wine" and i went to game but it lagged as hell...that game need like only 300 MHz processor and i have 3000 :D lol...why it lagg to me?
<Goldfisch> hydrogen: Huh? I use find all the time, especially when the file list I need to delete exceeds the command buffer.
<leif_> wee that worked now i got sound
<Goldfisch> TuTUXG: Your idea may work if everything were at one level. find works recursively, so you can easily search a tree of files.
<Flannel> LogiTech: you might have more luck in #winehq, they may be able to answer specifics about that game, and/or help you with it
<Sinnerman> is there a way to find out what files are being written to? for example in windows i'd use something like filemon from sysinternals.
<hydrogen> Goldfisch: I didn't say anything against that
<hydrogen> Goldfisch: I said its better to use -exec blah {} + than blah {} \;
<slestak> Sinnerman: lsof i think will help
<LogiTech> ok i try... thank you Flannel
<nat2610> I'm trying to make ssh accepting my pub key for authentification. I copied my id_rsa.pub of my desktop in the authorized_keys of my server but when I ssh to it it is still asking me the password
<nat2610> what can I check ?
<Sinnerman> slestak: thanks. i'm looking into it.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Goldfisch, so u mean if there are sub folders of sub folders, my line will fail?
<Goldfisch> hydrogen: Okay. Do you know if that is linux-specific, or POSIX-wide? (At work, they have solaris servers everywhere; at home I have linux on everything.)
<Goldfisch> TuTUXG: Yup.
<hydrogen> Goldfisch: nope
<kichimi> Sup
<Ali_ix> nat2610: did you enabled key logins in ssh daemon?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Goldfisch, great, thx
<hydrogen> I think it is posix wide though
<hsdpa> anyone in here with some experience with 'Option GlobeTrotter hsdpa' 3g USB modem and installing it on HH 8.04? :) I'm not having great success, even the google results hurt my eyes
<Goldfisch> TuTXG: foobar */*.mp3 translates to <every folder at my current level>/<every file ending with>.mp3.
<kichimi> Anyone in here have any idea on why /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesnt exist?
<kichimi> well. on my pc :/
<nat2610> Ali_ix: where is it ?
<slestak> kichimi: i have not seen that before.  you have X running?
<Ali_ix> nat2610: usally in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Goldfisch, k, gotta
<Goldfisch> TuTXG: Actually, to be specific, using "*" in your command path gets expanded by the shell, before the actual command is run. In your case, before /bin/cp is called.
<kichimi> slestak: Well i think so lol, if i wasnt i dont think id be able to see anything
<Goldfisch> TuTUXG: no prob.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Goldfisch, ok about ur last sentence
<kichimi> slestak, im trying to install drivers for my ATI card in the hope ill be able to use compiz, but i keep needing to edit that file for every tut i look at
<Ali_ix> nat2610: you should uncomment some lines about RSA and key authentications
<Austin`> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I did alt+f1 and nothing happened but I did see that it said that it was overwritting a possible modified xorg-server config file
<Ali_ix> nat2610: for more help check #ubuntu-server
<slestak> kichimi: well, i thought you coulda been in console with irssi :)  maybe check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if it sourced another file.
<Zaiden> I found a workaround to fixing a linux problem, but I'm told to make a script with some code provided. What program do I use ti make a script?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Goldfisch, did u mean that the cp will only run once?
<slestak> kichimi: dont some x setup tools put a "temp" xorg.conf in the cwd?  maybe check /root
<praet>  Zaiden, gedit or any text editor
<Ali_ix> Zaiden: simply, a text editor,
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Austin`, so there's something wrong with ur xorg.conf file
<Austin`> should i do reconfigure?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Austin`, can u boot up the livecd?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Austin`, graphic card?
<kichimi> slestak, well if i put the failsafe one in its place, it loads from that one and it loads in failsafe mode
<dubby> hey anyone, is there a way to get my evolution memos as a desklet or in that nice menu on the top right ?
<praet> !gedit > Zaiden
<frawfraw> on 7.10 how do I configure my OS to stroke_jock slowly instead of aggressively?  I keep getting a chafe(1) error??
<jgb> I accidentally removed myself from all groups except "usbusers", so now I cant sudo or even open a terminal.  Can I fix this without rebooting?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jgb, login as root and add yourself back
<Ali_ix> jgb: boot up in recovery mood, you will have access to root shell, then add your self to groups
<kichimi> well it doesnt seem to say
<[GSF]Martin> didn't somebody say ubuntu doesn't have a root password?
<kichimi> slestak, im confused >.<
<jgb> pretty much!
<dare> whats best file sistem for partition whre will be my home folder?
<praet> !nice > frawfraw
<kichimi> slestak, I gotta grab some dinner, could you try and think of resons why it doesnt exist? thanks :)
<Ali_ix> [GSF]Martin: doesnt have and shouldnt have! :d
<evil_tech> ext3
<Ali_ix> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<un2him> one step closer to ditching windows.  Now running XP only as virtual machine...
<frawfraw> i keep getting this chafe(1) error when I run stroke_jokk like 10 times in a row????
<bullgard4> [Tracker] How can I search for a search term containing a space character?
<soundray> jgb: you have to boot to recovery mode to fix that
<[GSF]Martin> Ali_ix: then how can he log in as root? :P
<soundray> frawfraw: thanks, that's enough now
<[GSF]Martin> ah that was [Hardy]TuTUXG
<dare> ﻿evil_tech, ok
<Ali_ix> [GSF]Martin: you can su to root in terminal using "sudo su" command, never login az root in graphic mode :)
<Myrtti> what on earth
<frawfraw> i also am having an error related to system cleanup when i run the "blow_nuts" command
<soundray> Ali_ix: please don't recomment sudo su
<Ali_ix> [GSF]Martin: you can also bootup in recovery (single user) mode, you will endup in a root terminal there
<Goldfisch> TuTUXG: Yeah. When you type "cp somepath/*.mp3 /path", it gets expanded to "cp somepath/1.mp3 somepath/2.mp3.... /path" before cp is actually run. It is up to the command itself to determine how it responds to variable arguments.
<taco> fucker you
<Ali_ix> soundray: ok
<frawfraw> i think i'm running out of beachtowel in my system reg when I run the blow_nuts command and try a system cleanup
<soundray> Myrtti: can you do something about frawfraw trying to be funny please
<Myrtti> !language | taco
<ubottu> taco: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ali_ix> !language | taco
<genius> how to set partitions order in LVM (when installing Ubuntu) - for example i want to set SWAP first but it sets at the end...
<Goldfisch> TuTUXG: Some commands can't handle that at all, others are very intuitive.
<soundray> !rootshell | Ali_ix
<ubottu> Ali_ix: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<Intrepid> Meh, as soon as I start dual booting Ubuntu, I start taking a class about using Windows XP... Freaking pre-reqs. ='(
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> [GSF]Martin, boot with single user mode?
<Ali_ix> soundray: what si difference between 'sudo su' and 'sudo -i' ?
<frawfraw> i am also having trouble with the pinch_the_head_of_my_jock command... it seems to deflate the whole erection_registry
<Vlet> Ali_ix: 'man sudo' to see
<soundray> Ali_ix: the environment variables are different. sudo -i is closer to a proper root shell.
<Myrtti> frawfraw: if you're trying to be funny, please do it someplace else, this channel is for support
<frawfraw> how is this funny?
<node357a> it isn't. join #ubuntu-offtopic
<node357a> :P
<Goldfisch> Ali_ix: According to "man sudo", ...The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in the passwd(5) entry of the user...
<Ali_ix> soundray: thanks
<frawfraw> i dont understand...
<mohi> hi :)
<evil_tech> where did the OEM Install option go on the alternate install?
<frawfraw> i just need help maintaining my erection_registry and then updating my beachtowel registry supply when I complete chafage
<Vlet> frawfraw: do you have a question about ubuntu, or are you just bored?
<Zaiden> what's the filetype a scipt uses?
<Flannel> evil_tech: hit f4 for options
<frawfraw> also, on my girlfriends PC, she is getting the butthole_stretch(1) error when I try to network thru her backdoor
<mohi> the progress bar when booting the system does not moves! what should I do?
<Ali_ix> Zaiden: plain text
<danbhfive> !ops | frawfraw
<ubottu> frawfraw: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
 * [GSF]Martin sets mode -v frawfraw
<Vlet> Zaiden: Can you be more specific?
<Myrtti> A Finn...
<evil_tech> thanks Flannel
<Ali_ix> Zaiden: it is just about permissions (execute permission)
<Zaiden> Like, if you used html in gedit, you'd save it as a .html file
<Amaranth> Myrtti: Morons are everywhere
<Ali_ix> !shellscript | Zaiden
<ubottu> Factoid shellscript not found
<NukeSkyjumper> what's a good console ftp client?
<Vlet> Zaiden: oh, perhaps you're thinking of .sh
<soundray> NukeSkyjumper: I like ncftp
<praet> NukeSkyjumper: i like wget :)
<mob> hey guys, I'm having trouble with this weird butthole_stretch(1) error...  it keeps happening when I try to network with a loopback on localhost
<praet> !ops |mob
<ubottu> mob: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<un2him> just an fyi, linux mint 5.0 beta 1 is out
<NukeSkyjumper> i've always used ncftp, but if there's something with a more graphical interface that'd be best
<Vlet> mob: if you're that bored, go read: http://everything2.com/
<Ali_ix> praet: yopu are in trouble :| you called channel ops!
<mohi> the progress bar when booting the system does not move! what should I do?
<hydrogen> mohi: get out a crayon and help it out
<soundray> Ali_ix: with good reason
<praet> mohi: could be a problem reading you hard drives
<mohi> hydrogen: oh! tanx ;) :P
<mohi> :s
<soundray> Pici: why remove
<soundray> ?
<Pici> soundray: klined.
<crabgrass> hey guys, i have css and libdvdread3 and all that installed, and i can watch dvds in vlc and mplayer, but i can't copy them in k3b... why is that?
<soundray> Pici: ah, thanks
<praet> mohi: there is a way to boot with logging displayed
<soundray> mohi: see if you can switch consoles -- Alt-F8 should show boot errors
<Vlet> crabgrass: I don't think that topic is legally suitable for this channel
<Loqqamid> Hi!
<mohi> aha.. I'll try it... yu :)
<Loqqamid> Does any one here have any experience of relakks services?
<UBUNTUJAY123> ok i got a 40 gig HD and after installin 8.04 it say i have an 80 gig HD
<UBUNTUJAY123> why
<Loqqamid> you got upgraded hehe
<Alehbye> nice upgrade
<Choicefresh> epic failure
<Alehbye> wish my install would have done that
<yacc> Hmm, Hardy is quite trivial to kill, it seems to be extremely bad at handling out-of-memory situations :(
<Loqqamid> hehe
<Choicefresh> if i can't get ubuntu to work by the end of this week, i give up
<Choicefresh> it seems ubuntu doesn't like dual core
<soundray> UBUNTUJAY123: a miracle :)
<mgolisch> Choicefresh: why that?
<Loqqamid> install the 32 bit variant
<crabgrass> vlet: i understand the copyright issues, but... still. I legally purchased this dvd, and i am merely trying to make a personal backup copy. honest.
<mgolisch> works well here
<Alehbye> don't give up, the alternative is much worse
<praet> mohi: also, you can edit the boot option and change splash to nosplash
<Vlet> Choicefresh: I've had no troubles with mine.
<UBUNTUJAY123> so i can use it as a 80 gig hd now
<Choicefresh> defragging didn't make a difference
<bullgard4> [Tracker] How can I search for a search term containing a space character?
<yacc> crabgrass: What's your problem?
<Choicefresh> i still get an error when partitioning
<UBUNTUJAY123> or is it viewing the hd wrong
<Loqqamid> what filesystem do you use?
<crabgrass> yacc:  i have css and libdvdread3 and all that installed, and i can watch dvds in vlc and mplayer, but i can't copy them in k3b... why is that?
<Choicefresh> and wubi epically failed, too bcuz of my BIOS
<mohi> hhmmm.. but like it ;)
<Pici> Choicefresh: I don't see why thats a dual-core issue
<Vlet> crabgrass: I'm not judging the situation, I'm just saying that I don't think that such a gray-area issue is suitable for this channel.
<Choicefresh> *shrug*
<yacc> crabgrass: because it's basically illegal in the US and the EU to do it.
<praet> mohi: just boot it temporarily :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> crabgrass, if it's a movie, why dont u just rip it?
<crabgrass> Vlet: alright, could you point me in the right direction?
<soundray> UBUNTUJAY123: look at the part of dmesg output relating to HD detection. Does it really say 80GB?
<Vlet> crabgrass: *shrug*
<Choicefresh> help?
<mohi> aha.. ok! I'll try it.  ty praet :)
<UBUNTUJAY123> where i look at it at
<crabgrass> [Hardy]TuTUXG: because i'd like to be able to watch it on my TV without plugging my machine in and using the tv as another monitor
<mgolisch> UBUNTUJAY123: what does sudo fdisk -l show?
<Vlet> Choicefresh: you've defragmented, yes? How must free space is on your drive, and how large is the drive?
<UBUNTUJAY123> the disk usage analyzer say i have an 80gig
<soundray> UBUNTUJAY123: in the terminal, run 'dmesg | grep sda'
<^RuNNeR^BOT> 7part
<Choicefresh> total?
<legend2440> bullgard4: does enclosing search term in quotes help?
<Vlet> Choicefresh: when you're in windows, how much free drive space does it say you have, and what size of a drive is it?
<Choicefresh> not sure...a lot
<Choicefresh> i'd have to reboot into windows
<Choicefresh> 9.9
<Choicefresh> not again
<Choicefresh> i think i had about 65 gigs of space
<Choicefresh> or something around that
<Choicefresh> and then 1 gig of ram
<Choicefresh> 4 gigs capacity
<FloodBot2> Choicefresh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jsn0327> how do you unmount and unassociate a partition that is associated with 4 devices?
<christoz> i've justt inserted me motorola v3i razr ...what file from /dev/ should be mount?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> crabgrass, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Backup_a_DVD
<asizemore> how do I launch the mount manager?
<bullgard4> legend2440: I enclosed it in single quotes but Tracker returned also documents where there were the two components very far away from each other.
<crabgrass> [Hardy]TuTUXG: thanks, looking into it
<ricka> how do you change servers to sorcery.net?
<Vlet> Choicefresh: no need. Just be aware that you can't resize a partition to be smaller than the ammount of data that is on it. Are you trying to resize using gparted, or the installer?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> christoz, it is not auto mounted?
<Choicefresh> the installer default
<n00dle> Is anyone using IPv6 successfully with ubuntu?
<simplexio> me
<n00dle> simplexio, what version?
<mgolisch> wow that allways scared me
<yacc> crabgrass: what do you need the copy for?
<mgolisch> i mean resizing ntfs partitions
<Choicefresh> ubuntu is driving me insane...wubi gives an error, livecd install gives an error...
<christoz> nope hardy
<simplexio> n00dle: modprobe ipv6 works for me
<UBUNTUJAY123> it say 80 gig in that terminal thing to
<kenan__> How do I find the private port number for my computer?
<Choicefresh> and it seems it's something to do with my bios
<crabgrass> yacc: in case i lose the original or misplace it or something along those lines
<Choicefresh> winxp pro on intel core2 duo
<crabgrass> yacc: i do the same with my audio cds, and it does come in handy
<simplexio> n00dle: has been that way since 2002, and yes i have native ipv6 support in my lan
<Vlet> Choicefresh: it sounds like something is funky with YOUR hardware, not the software you're trying to install.
<UBUNTUJAY123> why it say i have a 80 gig hd for and i dont
<Alehbye> Choicefresh: have you tried the alternate cd?
<soundray> !enter | Choicefresh
<ubottu> Choicefresh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> Choicefresh: Are you asking a specific question? I'm having trouble following
<TuxPWNZ> Guys, the Art Manager doesn't start with me, can anybody help?
<Choicefresh> Pici: yes
<Choicefresh> Pici: i'm getting an error when partitioning
<eisenhower> whats the equiv of this in debian/ubuntu? darcs get http://common-lisp.net/project/clbuild/clbuild
<Vlet> Choicefresh: are you using gparted to do the resize, or the installer?
<Choicefresh> Vlet: *shrug*
<Pici> Choicefresh: What error?
<Choicefresh> Vlet: installer
<Choicefresh> brb, phone
<HermanChess> is fedora 9 more stable than ubuntu?
<UBUNTUJAY123> brb
<soundray> UBUNTUJAY123: run what mgolisch suggested: 'sudo fdisk -l'. Copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Pici> HermanChess: You aren't going to find an unbias answer in this channel, try ##linux
<TuTUXG_> lol
<n00dle> simplexio, I get all that working, but for some reason IP6 won't route through. (Neighbor solicits seem to fall on the floor) [7.10 on the laptop, RedHat9 on the home end of the tunnel]
<Choicefresh> i already posted the error quite a few times
<Choicefresh> can anyone recall it from the log?
<rafha> Holas
<soundray> Choicefresh: are you looking for help? If so, then have the decency to answer the questions, rather than burdening your potential helpers with extra work
<Choicefresh> soundray: i don't remember the exact error message
<Choicefresh> if you want, i can try to install once again
<Choicefresh> it pretty much said it cannot write the changes to disk
<Choicefresh> i don't know if screenshots work the same way in ubuntu
<Pici> Choicefresh: How big is the harddrive?
<Choicefresh> 65, 75 gigs
<simplexio> n00dle: dont think thats is problem in ubuntu
<simplexio> n00dle: execp that are you sure its on right eth interface
<kenan__> I am trying to allow Pidgin access my computer through my D-link router. It asks for Public Port and Private Port. I put public as 6559 but where do I get the private port number?
<Choicefresh> should i just try using the largest coninuous free space?
<Choicefresh> g2g
<UBUNTUJAY123> how do i defrag in ubuntu
<node357> kenan__, usually it's the same number
<Pici> UBUNTUJAY123: You dont need to.
<n00dle> simplexio, Yep. All of my configs are explicit and manual. (I work at an ISP as the network engineer, but IP6 is a bit new to me)
<soundray> UBUNTUJAY123: you don't
<mgolisch> kenan__: unless you configured pidgin otherwise use the same
<UBUNTUJAY123> well it show i have 80 gig hd but i dont
<kenan__> ok thanks
<UBUNTUJAY123> i need to do something
<soundray> UBUNTUJAY123: run what mgolisch suggested: 'sudo fdisk -l'. Copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and let us have the URL
<Pulpie> whats the version of Xorg used in ubuntu 8.04
<soundray> Pulpie: 7.3
<Oberon> Hi, i am running ubuntu 8.04 on a dell inspiron 6000 and my system bell is not working. What can I do to fix this?
<Vlet> Choicefresh: are you trying to make room to the "left" of the windows partition?
<Pulpie> soundray: and what about the version of Xorg used in 7.10?
<TuTUXG_> 7.2
<Pici> Vlet: good question
<mgolisch> Pulpie: X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90 thats what Xorg -version tells me
<Choicefresh> Vlet: no
<soundray> Pulpie: 7.2 (but with some backported developments from 7.3)
<Alehbye> Oberon: what are you using to test it?
<Choicefresh> to the right
<Pulpie> mgolisch: thats wrong
<Choicefresh> i think
<Choicefresh> w/e, i have to go
<Vlet> Choicefresh: do you have hibernation turned on in windows?
<UBUNTUJAY123> it said 40 gig there
<blakie> WHITE PEOPLE LOG THE FUCK OFF.  UBUNTU IS FOR BLACKS ONLY.
<Oberon> Alehbye, The terminal Bell on tab completion. Is that right or is there a better way to test it?
<TuTUXG_> ...
 * Vlet logs off
<UBUNTUJAY123> but when is disk anylizer saying 80
<Alehbye> Oberon: I open a terminal and just backspace, when it gets to the beginning should beep
<Pulpie> Well it seems that xorg 7.2 wont crash with an ati radeon x1650 with the drivers installed and on 7.3 I do the same thing and with the drivers installed, on the next reboot I get a black screen, cant go to tty1 or anything just a black screen, yes the computer boots and it gets into the OS and doesn't show the screen at all after xorg is running
<tbielawa> wow
<Choicefresh> yes i have hibernation on
<Oberon> Alehbye, No there is no beep.
<tbielawa> interesting people in here today
<Choicefresh> stop beeping me, i g2g
<Choicefresh> should i turn hibernation off?
<Choicefresh> well, goodbye
<Alehbye> Oberon: do you have any sound at all?
<Vlet> Choicefresh: So I have read
<Pulpie> Choicefresh: wait no
<Oberon> Alehbye, No sound at all.
<Pulpie> Choicefresh: you shouldn't
<Oberon> As in my speakers are working
<Choicefresh> okay
<Gin> is 57C too hot for a cpu?
<Choicefresh> goodbye
<TuTUXG_> no
<danbhfive> Gin: its getting close i think
<d0xda> hi
<n00dle> simplexio, Also, my other RH9 box is running in 6 just fine.
<Pulpie> anyone else have this problem with a radeon x1650
<Oberon> Alehbye, My laptop speakers are working but no sound from the terminal. Music plays fine.
<soundray> Gin: probably not, but to be sure, you should consult the spec sheet. You'll find it on the manufacturer's page
<mgolisch>  Thermal 1: ok, 64.0 degrees C
<bullgard1> Gin: Usually not.
<d0xda> i have a booting problem with wubi
<mgolisch> my nb seems to run fine with that high temperature
<simplexio> n00dle: strange problem. while i dont know much about congiuring ipv6 (because it just works) i havent have anyproblems with it
<Gin> today I had 2 lockups with Ubuntu when encoding a video. :(
<Alehbye> Oberon: go to System > Preferences > Sound, what is the sound playback set to?
<Gin> what could have caused the lockups?
<n00dle> simplexio, Thanks... still hunting IPv6 Gurus. :D
<soundray> Gin: first thing to check there is RAM. Use the memtes86 boot option from the grub menu
<Oberon> Alehbye, Autodetect
<kael_> hi all
<mgolisch> Gin: id have a look at the cooler first, had simmilar problems on my brothers pc, there was big film of dust between the cooler and the fan
<sudobash> GIN ubuntu live cd is freezing or install?
<Gin> soundray: don't think it is RAM,
<Alehbye> Oberon: try changing it to ALSA and testing again.
<Gin> sudobash: nope, installation went fine
<Austin`> Still having same problem - when I try to boot it freezes right before the login screen and loads forever. Just upgraded to 8.04, recovery mode root shell works fine
<Gin> now it is 60C :\
<kael_> is there somebody who knows how to assign sound to some keys on my laptop? i mean not using xbindkeys but just add a sound when launching apps with some keys
<soundray> Gin: no need to think, given that it's so easy to check. mgolisch's suggestion is good, too
<sudobash> Gin so when you are booting it freezes... what Proc and MB?
<tanner> anyone know why i would get a "The CD-ROM does not seem to contain a valid 'Release' file" error on a ISO?
<Gin> I recall that there is no thermal paste between the heatsink and the cpu. :\
<Oberon> Alehbye, Nothing :(
<Gin> could that have caused the overheating?
<sudobash> thats your problems
<soundray> Gin: yes
<simplexio> Gin: probably
<TuTUXG_> my gf's macbook's t7400 is consistently running on 64c
<leif_> any one know a good dvd player
<sudobash> definetly
<simplexio> Gin: that is bad idea
<sudobash> Leif software?
<sudobash> Gin what processor?
<Gin> how bad is it?
<leif_> yeah need to play my eu dvd
<Alehbye> Oberon: I'm useless then. Sorry. Maybe someone else with more experience can tell you where to start.
<sudobash> not goo
<sudobash> d
<Gin> sudobash: amd 64 3700+
<soundray> Gin: it's bad obviously, if you get crashes
<sudobash> yeah you need thermal it should be around 40 C
<sudobash> what type MB?
<MasseR> A friend of mine is trying to install xubuntu from the alternate cd. She got to the part where you put your hostname, and next it should start the partition manager. However it seems to have stopped while checking hardware
<Gin> I don't know what MB it is any more
<sudobash> not its just overheating is all
<MasseR> Says it only displays blue with gray stripe
<Oberon> Thanks alot Alehbye
<Gin> oh, it is an Asrock MB
<sudobash> but you need to enable MB Temp Threshold
<soundray> MasseR: how much RAM does she have?
<sudobash> and update your MB BIOS
<Alehbye> Oberon: np
<Gin> sudobash: what does temp threshold do?
<MasseR> soundray: I'll check
<mgolisch> MasseR: try changing to the log terminal alt+f4 usualy
<sudobash> turn of the pc if the temp gets to a certain degree
<Oberon> Alehbye, I used to have windows and ran a VM with ubuntu, i remember that had the terminal bell active.
<sudobash> but i have an AMD Atlon 64 X2 and it read 60 C before BIOS UPGrade and 40 C afterward
<Oberon> Alehbye, Could it be something to do with drivers?
<sudobash> so if you do have thermal gel on it and it is still overheating try BIOS upgrade
<Alehbye> Oberon: I wouldn't think so for the system bell.
<soundray> sudobash: the update probably introduced a correction factor for the temperature ;)
<virtuald> how do i create a dos boot disk (preferably virtual, i.e. a file that grub can boot)?
<sudobash> yeap
<djm62> googling hasn't helped - since I upgraded to 8.04, networkmanager has asked me for the VPN passwds I need to connect to the internet.  I go to keyring manager and cut and paste them.  I'm using libpam-keyring.  what's wrong and how do I fix it
<leif_> strange the ubuntu player wont play my dvd
<Gin> sudobash: encoding stopped, and the temp dropped to 45C. I'll get the thermal pste on it
<Alehbye> I changed my drivers around just for testing with you and my bell worked no matter what
<Gin> paste*
<sudobash> but it was overheating and shutting off for no reason
<ke5lst> hello can somone help me , i need to download the deb pkg for bcm43 fw cutter for hardy and put it on a disk and then run it from the laptop im setting up to get it online. what is the http: address for this .deb file so i can just wget it ?
<Oberon> Alehbye, I have tried all the options on the list for the sound and none work with the bell.
<mgolisch> leif_: what dvd?
<sudobash> yeah thats a good idea that is a sure sign that the heat isnt going anywhere fast
<soundray> sudobash: ah, then they must have fixed a bug
<mgolisch> leif_: if its content scrambled youd need to install libdvdcss
<Gin> I was on my way to install Hardy 32bit :\
<leif_> ahh thanx
<Gin> thought it was driver issue with Hardy x64
<MasseR> soundray: Apparently she has 64 megabytes of ram. (at least the result of cat /proc/meminfo)
<sudobash> Gin use a thin layer of even gel
<ipkaf> hi
<soundray> MasseR: I'm afraid that's not enough for a regular Xubuntu installation.
<sudobash> thin evey layer*
<Gin> sudobash: would toothpaste do?
<sudobash> even ** arghhh
<Gin> :D
<sudobash> lmao
<luka> Anyone connect xbox 360 to Hardy?, mine fails to connect to eth0 device?
<ipkaf> what is the soft like activesync for ubuntu ???
<MasseR> soundray: Yep. Figured that out.
<kbrooks> i'm on hardy and I want to know how I can automatically resize windows with compiz fusion.
<Austin`> Is there anyway to roll back 8.04 to my previous version (7.something)
<Pici> Austin`: No.
<MasseR> soundray: I'll try to figure out some other linux distro for her :)
<sudobash> lika are you going through a router/switch or using a crossover?
<kbrooks> Austin`: No, you have to reinstall.
<sudobash> or straight 360 to PC NIC?
<Oberon> Thanks anyway Alehbye
<soundray> MasseR: consider DSL or Puppy Linux. It may be best to add some RAM, though
<Gin> cpu is still hot now even pc is "almost" idling
<ipkaf> hello
<MasseR> soundray: Yep
<ipkaf> is there anyone here me ?
<Gin> 40C
<ipkaf> what is the soft like activesync for ubuntu ???
<sudobash> yeah Gin 40 is normal for AMD 64
<sudobash> on stock cooling
<freejack> hi all
<Alehbye> Oberon: yeah, I'm still looking, but not finding anything useful.
<soundray> ipkaf: multisync
<sudobash> mine is 45... AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
<Loqqamid> Is there some knowed bugg in ubuntu for wireless cards? My wireless disconnects sometimes, random, without no reason, the computer have connection all the time but nothing works... must disconnect wireless in meny and reconnect and then it works? Anyone know why?
<ipkaf> thx soundray
<Gin> sudobash: I thin I had it at 35 before
<Loqqamid> Is there some knowed bugg in ubuntu for wireless cards? My wireless disconnects sometimes, random, without no reason, the computer have connection all the time but nothing works... must disconnect wireless in meny and reconnect and then it works? Anyone know why?
<sahak> When I listen to WKNC preset radio station in rhythmbox it stops playing when a new song is about to start. Can anybody please try to reproduce this bug?
<Oberon> Alehbye, sudo modprobe pcspkr useful?
<sudobash> i think 60 is threshold for AMD 64... i know 65C is mine
<sudobash> and it freezes/shuts off if threshold is set
<soundray> ipkaf: there is one for KDE as well, I can't remember the name
<ipkaf> i m in gnome
<sudobash> Loqqamid... why type adapter?
<leif_> hmm dont seem to get it working my dvd
<Gin> sudobash: it would be nice if tehre is a service in Ubuntu that alarms me about the cpu temperature.
<sudobash> it is normal for wireless to cut out on windows and linux both
<mgolisch> leif_: did you install the css thing?
<sudobash> if you are using anything below G or you are far from source
<leif_> yeah do i need to reboot
<Alehbye> Oberon: according to the Ubuntu forums, that will get the terminal bell back
<mgolisch> leif_: no usualy not
<soundray> ipkaf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936
<sudobash> unless you are using router in your house or something
<leif_> maybe i should use a vidows player
<mgolisch> leif_: tried using another player? like mplayer or vlc?
<sudobash> VLC is awesome
<Teknoenie> anyone here able to help me out with an Ubuntu preseed partitioning question?
<ipkaf> thx a lot soundray
<pottytheshitter> how big should / be?
<leif_> vlc i cant get to open my dvd
<Oberon> Aha, that worked. Wonder why it was disabled. thanks Alehbye
<Pici> pottytheshitter: Can you please change your name to something more family friendly, thank you.
<pottytheshitter> yeah 1 sec
<soundray> Oberon: 'echo pcspkr | sudo tee -a /etc/modules' to make this permanent
<Pici> potty: thanks
<potty> happy now?
<mgolisch> :)
<Pici> Very
<potty> ok
<potty> =)
<Alehbye> Oberon: something in the kernel, but apparently doesn't affect everyone. Glad you got it working though.
<sergiu> hello, anyone know, how to disable music playing when place cursor overs mp3 files..
<soundray> potty: 3GB roughly. The more, the better
<sudobash> pottythepotsmoker
<sudobash> is friendly
<soundray> sergiu: it's configured in Nautilus Preferences on the Preview tab
<marto> having problems configuring a inksys WPC54GS on a HP Laptop, I see it in the 'Network Settings' and I can see the connction on the router, but I can't get internet access from the laptop
<Oberon> Thanks a lot Alehbye
<mgolisch> marto: so you have a connection?
<Teknoenie> i need to have preseed delete only linux partitions for dual boot? is this possible?
<leif_> maybe i works though a windows player
<mgolisch> marto: you can ping the router and stuff like that?
<marto> no, I can't
<mgolisch> leif_: what dvd is that?
<Teknoenie> a reference to a preseed document outlining this would be sufficient
<TuTUXG__> which key is the "control device 1" on keyboard?
<leif_> a disney bear brothers
<busta5000> hi guys
<mgolisch> marto: what did you do to establish a connection?
<hsdpa> anyone in here with some experience with 'Option GlobeTrotter hsdpa' 3g USB modem and installing it on HH 8.04? :) I'm not having great success, even the google results hurt my eyes
<busta5000> I receantly uninstalled ubuntu becouse I had some errors
<busta5000> so guys can u tell me how to install it properly in xp
<sergiu> soundray , thx
<mgolisch> in xp?
<marto> this is 8.04 I am running
<soundray> !wubi | busta5000
<ubottu> busta5000: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mgolisch> marto: yeah but what exactly did you do?
<sahak> When I listen to WKNC preset radio station in rhythmbox it stops playing when a new song is about to start. Can anybody please try to reproduce this bug?
<leif_> any one got a idea of why i can play my dvd eu
<soundray> !dvd | leif_
<ubottu> leif_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DShepherd> leif_, why you can or why you cant?
<Alehbye> Any PCMCIA wireless card gurus around?
<marto> I followed these instructions http://devangelist.blogspot.com/2008/03/ubuntu-804-beta-hardy.html
<user1_> hello
<rodolfo> guys, which tool can i use to view and edit .XML Files?
<rodolfo> FIREFOX doesn't do it >.<
<benkong2> hello all
<mgolisch> marto: yeah but how did you configure it after that?
<napster> i m using ubuntu 8.04. i downloaded a GDM theme from gnome-look.org. when i try to install it in theme manager, it gives error that "xyz" does not appear to be a valid theme. plz help
<DShepherd> rodolfo, any normal text editor. gedit maybe?
<sc> ﻿Hi! ﻿On Ubuntu 8.04 compiz at somebody works? Radeon 9600
<Alehbye> Cisco Aironet 802.11 a/b/g card worked great under Gutsy, doesn't work under Hardy.
<rodolfo> DSheperd, let me see
<benkong2> is there a reason why archive manager will not open tar.gz files?
<rodolfo> DShepherd, let me see*
<dimiro> re
<mgolisch> benkong2: you dont have tar and or gzip installed?
<napster> ﻿ i m using ubuntu 8.04. i downloaded a GDM theme from gnome-look.org. when i try to install it in theme manager, it gives error that "xyz" does not appear to be a valid theme. plz help
<busta5000> I installed wubi but many files were missing
<Nergar> hello, I installed apache2 in hardy but i cant find the .conf file
<benkong2> mgolisch: ummm I think so let me check
<mgolisch> benkong2: to be sure use the file command on that file and look what it says
<rodolfo> DShepherd, GEdit and OOo works well, but I can't make the XML file to work
<DShepherd> benkong2, permissions problem maybe? or the archive is corrupt?
<sahak> When I listen to WKNC preset radio station in rhythmbox it stops playing when a new song is about to start. Can anybody please try to confirm this bug?
<benkong2> checking.....
<DShepherd> rodolfo, oh.. well that i cant help you with. sorry
<madrazr> Hi all I have a DLINK GLB-502T router/modem, I am not able to set it up in bridge mode, some one help me
<busta5000> like ndiswrapper & ndisgtk & the button in prefrences (missing)advance ...
<marto> mgolisch yeah, I configured it from 'network settings; and I can see the connection on the routers webinterface ( when heking from a wired PC) but no internet on the laptop
<user1_> can i hide the name of group in the pidgin 2.4.1?
<busta5000> so it had lots of errors& missing files
<busta5000> can u tell me what to do
<rodolfo> DShepherd, that's weird because on winxp FF3 opens it but on ubuntu it doesnt.
<mgolisch> marto: network settings? whats that?
<semnome> server irc.lleida.net
<MIFI> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<RuiXordo> olá
<napster>  i downloaded a GDM theme from gnome-look.org. when i try to install it in theme manager, it gives error that "xyz" does not appear to be a valid theme. plz help
<anomoly> sahak:  confirmed
<L0stm4n> I am installing onto a raid 1 array but the drive detection shows 2 disks in the partition tool. Is this correct?
<_ido_> no
<mgolisch> L0stm4n: its not a real raid then
<sahak> anomoly: I filed it as a bug, but it got closed as "Invalid" because the bug triager could not confirm it.
<L0stm4n> mgolisch: yes it is
<_ido_> bad raid driver
<sahak> anomoly: Could you add a comment to the bug stating, that you were able to confirm this bug?
<mgolisch> L0stm4n: mostlikely some fake raid that does the raid stuff in the device driver
<L0stm4n> crap
<gorbierd> can i "cd" to some samba network place in terminal?
<rodolfo> is there any channel available to talk to FF3dev guys?
<L0stm4n> guess I can do software raid then
<DShepherd> rodolfo, you can drag and drop the xml file in firefox though. it should open it too
<_ido_> forget about sata bios raid's
<napster> ﻿ i m using ubuntu 8.04. i downloaded a GDM theme from gnome-look.org. when i try to install it in theme manager, it gives error that "xyz" does not appear to be a valid theme. plz help
<Vlet> napster: perhaps it's a tar.gz file that needs to be extracted before you can import it
<DShepherd> rodolfo, i think it opens in firefox because firefox is set to be the default application that opens xml files
<napster> Vlet: i hve extracted it n hten installed
<mgolisch> napster: maybe thats the problem?
<madrazr> ﻿Hi all I have a DLINK GLB-502T router/modem, I am not able to set it up in bridge mode, some one help me
<marto> mgolish, any suggestions?
<Tux2K8> FloodBot2 : whats up dude?
<rodolfo> DShepherd, I agree. but FF3 tells me that there was an XML processing error on the '<?xml-stylesheet type='text/xsl' href='MessageLog.xsl'?>'
<Medved> I have 4 gigs of RAM, dual 1.5 processors on a dell m1330 xps.  Should I upgrade to a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<gorbierd> is anybody knows answer, nautilus just show smb://somepath, that doesn't work in terminal
<busta5000> so can u help me
<fyrfry> With Skype, when I place the test call and record myself, I sound like a scratchy robot with a delayed voice.  Can anyone help?
<napster> mgolisch: so any suggestion what i shud do????
<Vlet> napster: find another theme?
<miwachiru> Can anyone possibly help me
<alapidas> hey all - i can't seem to play any media files in a ny other player other than mplayer.  I want to use VLC as well as other players (amarok, rhythmbox, etc.)  any ideas?
<DShepherd> rodolfo, ok. again. I am not knowledgeable about that part. try google?
<Vlet> !ask | miwachiru
<ubottu> miwachiru: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<miwachiru> I'm playing an online game called Second Life, not sure if anyone here is familiar with it. Anyways, everytime I click my mouse, the screen flickers black.
<napster> Vlet: well i tried many. not working
<nox-Hand> Hey
<fyrfry> With Skype, when I place the test call and record myself, I sound like a scratchy robot with a delayed voice.  Can anyone help?
<Vlet> napster: can you post a link to an example of one that you've tried?
<DShepherd> alapidas, go to system-prefs-sound
<mgolisch> alapidas: rhytmbox used gstreamer i guess, youd have to install the availiable gstreamer plzugins
<rodolfo> DShepherd, TY
<DShepherd> alapidas, try setting stuff to alsa
<nox-Hand> Are there any statistics available on how many people use Ubuntu? Required for a Ubuntu poster for the artwork team
<mgolisch> alapidas: vlc and mplayer can use libavcodec from ffmpeg for many formats, make sure that is installed
<DShepherd> alapidas, i had a similar problem. I hope my suggestion works for you
<napster> Vlet: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Korn?content=79215
<fyrfry>  With Skype, when I place the test call and record myself, I sound like a scratchy robot with a delayed voice.  Can anyone help?
<KrimZon> hi, my asus a8sc's webcam isn't working in hardy - camorama just says could not connect to video device /dev/video0
<miwachiru> What is a good program to download torrents with on Linux?
<mgolisch> KrimZon: did you install v4l?
<madrazr> ﻿ I have a DLINK GLB-502T router/modem, I am not able to set it up in bridge mode, some one help me please. When I run sudo pppoeconf it says it cannot detect Access Concentrator, please help me
<KrimZon> i have v4l-conf installed
<mgolisch> miwachiru: isnst the default transmission ok for you?
<DShepherd> miwachiru, i like deluge but they are others too
<DShepherd> !torrent | miwachiru
<ubottu> miwachiru: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<KrimZon> i cant find any available package just called v4l
<mgolisch> DShepherd: yeahg deluge ownz, the 0.6 version atleast, as its server/client based
 * rso laterz
<imagetic> i'm still having trouble getting wireless to work with ubuntu.  i've installed wicd and it picks up the network but will not connect.  any ideas?
<alapidas> DShepard, thanks, nor rhythmbox works but VLC still does not work and ffmpeg is installed
<sc> спс
<Medved>  I have 4 gigs of RAM, dual 1.5 processors on a dell m1330 xps.  Should I upgrade to a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<mgolisch> imagetic: does it work using iwconfig/wpa_supplicant?
<KrimZon> mgolisch: how do i know if v4l is installed?
<fyrfry>  With Skype, when I place the test call and record myself, I sound like a scratchy robot with a delayed voice.  Can anyone help?
<askand> Is it possible to count how many times a certain word appears in a document with openoffice?
<imagetic> mgolisch: it's an open network
<alapidas> DShepherd, thanks, nor rhythmbox works but VLC still does not work and ffmpeg is installed
<spideyman> where would i post a guide to burning dreamcast cdi images in linux?
<DShepherd> alapidas, did my suggestion work for you?
<mgolisch> imagetic: at which stage does it hang/fail?
<alapidas> DShepherd, that made rhythmbox work but VLC still does not work
<coldopm> I have removed WINE from my system, with SPM and the shortcut is still in my Applications menu. Can anyone tell me how to remove it??
<coldopm> Hardy..
<napster_> How to use GMD themes on ubuntu????
<mgolisch> coldopm: ~/.local/ somewhere in there it is
<imagetic> mgolisch: i get the "connecting" bar and it hangs there indefinitely
<mgolisch> imagetic: but it works using iwconfig?
<Some_Person> In ubuntu, can I turn off the thing where when you click the middle button on the left-hand edge of the screen it hide the window?
<imagetic> mgolisch: what is iwconfig?\
<spideyman> coldopm, i know in gutsy its just right click on the menu then edit
<D3RGPS31> Privilege Error - I can't open my CDrom, i get the error "you are not privileged to unmount the volume"
<napster_> How to use GDM themes on ubuntu????
<dr3abee6_> linuxac
<mgolisch> imagetic: its the tool that configures wlan interfaces
<coldopm> Spideyman: Tyvm!
<spideyman> coldopm, ?
<imagetic> mgolisch: i believe synaptic removes that when you install wicd
<mgolisch> no
<mgolisch> its a cmdline utility
<spideyman> coldopm, nevermind i got it
<kitche> imagetic: iwconfig is like ifconfig but for wireless devices only it's a Linux only command really
<imagetic> mgolisch: i'm not familiar with it
<spideyman> little slow
<spideyman> its the thc
<mgolisch> lol
<alapidas> DShepherd, i got it working, it was a preference in VLC
<jellydonut> anyone having luck with sox-14.0.0
<alapidas> DShepherd, tyvm!
<frojnd> hello there I wannt to use gmail on kopete. Any good how to for this ?
<DShepherd> alapidas, ok
<DShepherd> alapidas, so what about rhythmbox? works now? does totem work for you?
<mgolisch> frojnd: what doesnt work? iam not a kde user but it worked flawlessly using the description from the googlemail page on howto setup gmail in an imap capable mail client
<Some_Person> !kubuntu | frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Nickname_> Does anyone know of any web browsers that can be configured to run with just the keyboard?
<leif_> can i make a chmod 777 on my dvd drive
<Nickname_> i.e., links format?
<DShepherd> frojnd, you can ask in #kubuntu
<mgolisch> leif_: why that?
<mgolisch> leif_: you dont need that usualy
<spideyman> leif why 777
<leprasmurf> hello all, I'm trying to use twinkle, but I'm having a problem opening the sound device.  "Cannot access the Speaker (ALSA: default)"
<Some_Person> In ubuntu, can I turn off the thing where when you click the middle button on the left-hand edge of the screen it hide the window?
<leif_> to get to se my dvd
<kitche> ChaosTheory^: umm links
<spideyman> leif 775 should do
<ChaosTheory_> kitche: With flash?
<DShepherd> ChaosTheory_, firefox?
<alapidas> DShepherd, yes, both rhythmbox and totem work
<DShepherd> alapidas, ok. have fun then!
<spideyman> leif sounds like you need to mount it
<Some_Person> In ubuntu, can I turn off the thing where when you click the middle button on the left-hand edge of the screen it hide the window? I have compiz turned off.
<alapidas> DShepherd, thanks again
<kitche> ChaosTheory^: well you can use firefox and stuff but links is the thing that I know of let me check up real quick
<DShepherd> alapidas, your welcome again
<ChaosTheory_> kitche: Yes, I use elinks.
<leif_> strange i can hear musik from the drive so it is the player/codex
<fyrfry>  With Skype, when I place the test call and record myself, I sound like a scratchy robot with a delayed voice.  Can anyone help?
<mgolisch> usualy not, mplayer access the drive directly i think
<spideyman> leif  777 means read write execute
<ChaosTheory_> kitche: Now I want a similar numbered-links format for a flash browser.
<ChaosTheory_> kitche: I'm thinking about Konqueror.
<D3RGPS31> Privilege Error - I can't eject CDrom, i get the error "you are not privileged to unmount the volume" >.>
<leif_> it is the codex/player that is wrong
<mgolisch> D3RGPS31: how do you try to unmount it?
<kitche> ChaosTheory^: well that will bring in some of kde as well just so you know
<mgolisch> D3RGPS31: and how did you mount it in first place?
<D3RGPS31> click the eject button on the side of the drive
<imagetic> mgolisch: what's the default GUI wireless network manager?  i was having more success before i installed wicd
<ChaosTheory_> kitche: Right.
<cylux> Heya, if I want a theme for gnome, a green one, where should I look?
<spideyman> mgolisch,  try sudo -s then umount
<D3RGPS31> mgolisch: placed a disc in and shut it xD
<ChaosTheory_> Anyone know if Konqueror can be configured to use numbered links?
<DShepherd> cylux, gnome-looks.org?
<cylux> DShepherd: Okay, am I looking for a gtk theme then?
<Some_Person> In ubuntu, can I turn off the thing where when you click the middle button on the left-hand edge of the screen it hide the window? I have compiz turned off.
<mgolisch> D3RGPS31: tried to unmount it first? using that the drivemount applet?
<askand> ﻿ Is it possible to count how many times a certain word appears in a document with openoffice?
<mgolisch> or something else
<DShepherd> cylux, if your using gnome. yes
<camokat> hello
<DShepherd> ChaosTheory^, you can ask in #kubuntu. those guys really know kde
<cylux> DShepherd: Cool, thanks. And what is murrina?
<leif_> strange i can use the drive for musik but not dvd
<D3RGPS31> mgolisch: never heard of that
<camokat> I have Ubuntu and Windows dual boot on my machine. I need to reinstall Windows, when I do, how do I reinstall GRUB?
<spideyman> leif  sounds like you need codecs
<Flannel> !grub | camokat
<ubottu> camokat: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DShepherd> cylux, i think its an italian word :-)
<mgolisch> D3RGPS31: if the drive is mounted, using the eject button on the drive usualy doesnt work
<cylux> DShepherd: Yeah btu what is the murrina engine?
<phoenix5002> how can I make sure that my system always responds to shortcuts?  For example, I have a bug with cube2 where it sometimes starts and doesn't recognize my keyboard or something, so I can look around with mouse and shoot and it appears to be running ok, but I can't move, and I can't exit the game because I can't press escape, so it's basically the same thing as my computer freezing.  The only shortcut that works in that case is ctrl+bac
<jellydonut> any takers on sox?
<DShepherd> cylux, http://www.cimitan.com/murrine/
<gaby> alguien habla español
<cylux> DShepherd: Thanks =D
<Some_Person> In ubuntu, can I turn off the thing where when you click the middle button on the left-hand edge of the screen it hide the window? I have compiz turned off.
<leif_> any one got a idea of why i cant see original dvd when i can hear musik
<DShepherd> cylux, next time try asking google too
<DShepherd> cylux, :-)
<gaby> alguien habla español
<Some_Person> leif_: using totem?
<leif_> totem vcl
<camokat> ubottu, thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fyrfry> My sound capture is ALSA but when I try to do a test sound it plays nothing
<camokat> haha, nice
<mgolisch> leif_: and it doesnt work? how do you open it?
<Sufixx> hello, did anyone notice strange behaviour of firefox 3.0 b4? It uses 100% of cpu and hard disk every 15-30 seconds for another 20 seconds :/ And it freezes then.
<mgolisch> leif_: if i recall right vlc has some open dvd option
<mgolisch> did you use that?
<DShepherd> fyrfry, i dont think it should make any sound..
<Some_Person> leif_: i know totem-xine can do it
<leif_> just play the disk
<fyrfry> oh, it shouldn't?
<fyrfry> ok
<Vlet> Sufixx: I've heard several claims of that; I'd suggest installing firefox 2
<Lunar_Lamp> Sufixx: well, you might want to upgrade. The current versions in the repositories is ff3b5.
<leif_> i got all deb files for xine-totem
<Some_Person> Sufixx: there is a solution
<DShepherd> fyrfry, unless someone else in here has another view i dont think it should make any sound
<Some_Person> Sufixx: go to edit --> preferences --> security
<aaroncampbell> I seem to have a grub problem: I can't seem to boot without editing the command.  I have to press 'e' to edit, then 'e' again to edit the firs line, then change "root (hd1,0)" to "root (hd0,0)"  'Enter' to save, and 'b' to boot...then it boots fine.  Any idea how I could fix this problem so I don't have to make this change on every reboot?
<fyrfry> dshepherd idk, maybe it's not supposed to.  I'm having trouble with Skype and am trying to do anyting to fix it
<Some_Person> Sufixx: uncheck both of the "Tell me if the site..."
<Lunar_Lamp> aaroncampbell: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file :-)
<djm62> ﻿since I upgraded to 8.04, networkmanager has asked me for the VPN passwds I need to connect to the internet.  I go to keyring manager and cut and paste them.  I'm using libpam-keyring.  what's wrong and how do I fix it?
<Lunar_Lamp> aaroncampbell: the filename might not be EXACTLY that, but it's pretty close to it :-)
<DShepherd> fyrfry, oh.. well good luck :-)
<yell0w_> hey does anyone know of an equivalent to netselect-apt ?
<D3RGPS31> mgolisch: are you still able to help me?
<olskolirc> hey guys I don't have /dev/video and I can't open up my tvtuner card.  how do I get /dev/video0 back please?
<aaroncampbell> Lunar_Lamp: what about when I get a new kernel, won't it just overwrite it?
<Flannel> aaroncampbell: Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, but be sure to edit it in the comments at the top, not the grub lines themselves.  there's a groot line.  After doing that, sudo update-grub, and then verify that the entries have been made correctly
<Lunar_Lamp> aaroncampbell: it shouldn't do, no, as the root is separate from the individual kernel boot options iirc
<mgolisch> D3RGPS31: unmount the dvd first, either using sudo umount /mnt/cdrom or by adding the diskmount applet to your panel and use that
<blippe> i changed my screens settings to something it can't show, anybody know how to change it back (in gnome-display-config)
<fyrfry> Anyone here know anything about Skype?  Especially skype configuration
<mgolisch> D3RGPS31: sry /media/cdrom
<Some_Person> Sufixx: then go to terminal and type "rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/urlclassifier*.sqlite"
<D3RGPS31> mgolisch: thank you xD
<kbrooks> um, is there a way to auto resize (unmaximize and resize windows automatically) windows?
<Some_Person> Sufixx: then restart firefox, and it should work fine
<iMatter> Im Having problems with Java.
<mgolisch> iMatter: whats the problem?
<yell0w_> hey does anyone know of an equivalent to netselect-apt ?
<phoenixz>  If I would like to change the user name "root" for something else, I only have to change the name "root" in the /etc/passwd? could changning the user name "root" to something else cause certain problems?
<iMatter> mgolisch,I usually play java games offen if i let then sit for like 30mins they freeze
<aaroncampbell> Flannel: so I uncomment and change groot?
<Sufixx> Some_Person: thanks very much!
<filthpig> hi, I was by here yesterday or the day before with a problem with my root partition being full, but that was solved when I found out that my backup program tried to but my /home backup into the much smaller root partition. I fixed that, but now I have another problem: My system is suddenly seeing my root partition as 2,4 gb when in in reality is ~10 gb. Under System Monitor - Filesystems i see "Device: gvfs-fuse-daemon, Mount point ~/.gvfs"
<filthpig> being the exact same size as my root partition.. Because the SysMon sees my root correctly.. But the Disc Usage Analyzer does not.. o_O
<mgolisch> iMatter: in browser? or what?
<Flannel> aaroncampbell: no, don't uncomment, just change the numbers
<Some_Person> Sufixx: you're welcome
<iMatter> mgolisch, or ill be playing and then it suddenly freezes and i have to restart the browser disable java/javascript two times then try and do it
<aaroncampbell> Flannel: that worked.  Thanks
<Flannel> aaroncampbell: the commented stuff at the tpo is what update-grub uses to regenerate the menu.lst (the uncommented stuff), which is what GRUB reads each boot
<iMatter> mgolisch, if that doesnt work i have to use epiphany it does the same thing their too
<alapidas> Does anyone have any experience with streaming from a sound card from VLC to an xbox, or any other device for that matter?  I am trying, but the stream coming out is VERY soft.
<olskolirc> hey guys I don't have /dev/video and I can't open up my tvtuner card.  how do I get /dev/video0 back please?
<iMatter> mgolisch, so im in a rut of restart and on/off and game play isnt quiet as fun always having to do that
<mgolisch> iMatter: hm what java vm did you install?
<aaroncampbell> Flannel: I wonder why it ended up wrong in the beginning... I installed three times on this system trying to figure out the problem before I found a solution on google and used that manual edit on boot
<kbrooks> filthpig: um, the .gvfs mount point is managed by a userspace filesystem handler that has to fake space available.
<mgolisch> the gcj one or the java jre? @ iMatter
<gnomefreak> Pelin_ankara: please dont pm me with spam
<iMatter> mgolisch, java jre
<mgolisch> iMatter: sun jre i mean
<Flannel> aaroncampbell: Did you modify your drives after installation?
<iMatter> mgolisch, I beileave so let me check.
<pilz> hey, need help at mounting my mybookworld, can sb help me with that?
<aaroncampbell> Flannel: nope.  I had a drive that I let it completely format and use for /, and another drive that had my previous /home that I had it mount at /home, but I did all that during install.
<Vlet> aaroncampbell: specific questions are more suitable for IRC
<aaroncampbell> Flannel: I assumed it was a problem with the /home driver, so on the second install, I used just one drive ...same thing
<amos> hello!
<Flannel> aaroncampbell: odd indeed.
<spideyman> aaroncampbell,  try using qtparted to see what the partitions are
<filthpig> kbrooks, this is really odd.. It seems the disk usage analyzer thinks my ext. HDD is a part of my root partition.. And thus claims that root is full Oo
<Vlet> aaroncampbell: oops, wrong person :)
<pilz> can sb say me why i don get an replay anywhere :(
<mgolisch> pilz: to what qeustion?
<Vlet> pilz: specific questions are more likely to be answered
<ikonia> pilz: what is "sb" ?
<cylux> Heya, how do I install a murrina theme?
<Vlet> ikonia: I assume 'somebody'
<ikonia> ah
<aaroncampbell> pilz: and people prefer to have English that can be read, as opposed to abbreviations they have to decipher
<iMatter> mgolisch, I have sun-java6-bin sun-java6-demo sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<mgolisch> iMatter: strange, and it worked before using whatever ubuntu release you had installed before?
<kbrooks> filthpig: well, open a terminal and pastebin the output of the command "df -h", including the line on which you typed that
<aaroncampbell> Flannel: well, now that it's solved, I'll log that into the recesses of my mind for use in another two years when I decide to re-install rather than upgrade :)
<aaroncampbell> Flannel: Thanks again
<iMatter> mgolisch, well i never used java too much until now that i started playing a game i used to in windows alot.
<phoenix5002> ﻿how can I make sure that my system always responds to shortcuts?  For example, I have a bug with cube2 where it sometimes starts and doesn't recognize my keyboard or something, so I can look around with mouse and shoot and it appears to be running ok, but I can't move, and I can't exit the game because I can't press escape, so it's basically the same thing as my computer freezing.  The only shortcut that works in that case is ctrl+
<iMatter> mgolisch, before the game only java i used was Frostwire/Limewire
<iMatter> mgolisch, those sometimes mess up too :/
<mgolisch> iMatter: never played java games in browser
<iMatter> mgolisch, what java packages do you have?
<tim> How do I change the charset? Umlauts aren't displayed properly here.
<mgolisch> iMatter: i have the sunjre one too
<mgolisch> but i dont play browser games
<iMatter> mgolisch, maybe i just have the wrong ones?
<phoenix5002> tim: are you using pidgin?
<iMatter> mgolisch, what version some people say get java 5 instead of 6
<iMatter> mgolisch, i know im just asking because if you have a diffrent combo maybe thats it.
<spideyman> where would i post a guide to burning dreamcast cdi images in linux?
<bullgard4> [Tracker] How can I search for a search term containing a space character?
<tim> phoenix5002: No, I'm using WeeChat.
<cylux> Heya, how do I install a murrina theme?
<tim> phoenix5002: Pidgin is very buggy.
<redspike> Hi, icant get Solaris 10 x86 to work in kvm, anyone have it running?
<phoenix5002> tim: I have no idea then
<iMatter> In firefox usually java applets turn up gray and i have to reload
<iMatter> or turn java on/off
<Vlet> redspike: #solaris?
<danbhfive> iMatter: uninstall icedtea and install the sun-java6-plugin
<spideyman> iMatter,  thats not right cause i have sun java jre 6 in firefox and it works great
<imcool> HI
<iMatter> danbhfive, i never used icedtea.
<spideyman> imcool,  hey
<filthpig> kbrooks, http://pastebin.com/m119c77b8
<danbhfive> iMatter: do it anyway?
<iMatter> spideyman, can you tell me the exact java packages you have installed?
<iMatter> danbhfive, i dont think its installed is what im saying.
<spideyman> iMatter,  one sec
<tim> phoenix5002: It's because of my locales-setup. Someone in #debian told me how to fix it: dpkg-reconfigure locales. Thanks anyway.
<danbhfive> iMatter: ok, so uninstalling it wont hurt then  :p   o well, if you dont want to listen to me, whatever
<Some_Person> In ubuntu, can I turn off the thing where when you click the middle button on the left-hand edge of the screen it hide the window? I have compiz turned off.
<zenit> Anyone experienced that restarting gdm just results in black screen on all consoles? This is with the fglrx driver for xorg.
<spideyman> iMatter, shows as sun java 6 in application menu
<kbrooks> filthpig: please retype what you said before, all on one line, so i can help more effectively
<iMatter> danbhfive, im listening but im saying Icedtea isnt installed at all
<iMatter> Cant uninstall something thats not installed in first place.
<danbhfive> iMatter: ok, if you checked, and its not installed, then its not installed
<spideyman> iMatter, try sudo apt-get install sun-java jresun java6
<iMatter> danbhfive, i have the sun-java packages installed.
<joacim_> hello. i'm trying to extract my splitted tar-archive, but receive "This does not look like a tar archive\n Skipping to next header". done: tar -cp /home |split -b 2000000000 - /media/disk/backup.tar.; cat /media/disk/backup.tar.a*|tar -xf -
<iMatter> okay.
<spideyman> iMatter, try sudo apt-get install sun-java-jresun-java6
<iMatter> spideyman, Okay.
<mgolisch> johnnybug: are the files in the right order?
<mgolisch> aehm joacim_ i mean
<mgolisch> :)
<iMatter> spideyman, E: Couldn't find package sun-java-jresun-java6
<johnnybug> ;)
<kbrooks> filthpig: it looks like your / is completely full. your  /home and your external drive is OK. you need to free up disk space on /.
<danbhfive> iMatter: sudo apt-get remove icedtea-gcjwebplugin && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<jitendra> hi how can i know if a package with specific version is compatible with distro version or not
<iMatter> danbhfive, not installed so not removed and also says newest version
<kbrooks> filthpig: are you there?
<filthpig> kbrooks, yeah but I'm on the phone
<joacim_> mgolisch: don't cat list them to the pipe ordered by the name aa ab ac etc.?
<spideyman> iMatter, try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre is the one
<spideyman> sorry
<kbrooks> filthpig: say my nickname when you're done
<filthpig> kbrooks, sure
<Some_Person> In ubuntu, can I turn off the thing where when you click the middle button on the left-hand edge of the screen it hide the window? I have compiz turned off.
<mgolisch> joacim_: no idea, id just check if thats not the problem
<iMatter> spideyman, its installed.
<spideyman> iMatter, once install starts make sure you page down to accept
<mads> I pasted a new xorg.conf to get dual monitor working. Now i cant use higher resolution than 800x600. How do i fix again? Anyone got a copy of their file?
<spideyman> iMatter, must be somethin else then
<iMatter> Spidey maybe because i had jdk and demo installed too
<iMatter> spideyman, ill try removing them/
<joacim_> mgolisch: that was my first thought since this prob. is the "seam" connecting the data in the diff. tar-archives. but i did a ls backup.tar.a* and they were nicely ordered so i guessed cat did the same. hmm..
<Vlet> Some_Person: maybe not; is that a big problem?
<spideyman> mads try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mgolisch> joacim_: ls might sort on its own
<mgolisch> joacim_: try echo instead iam sure that doesnt do it
<joacim_> mgolisch: I'll check...
<Some_Person> Vlet: I accidently do it all the fricking time
<jitendra> can anyone help me with package-versioning
<xborgy> when i do a dmraid -tay all i get for 2 60 gig ide raid using Promise Fast Track is pdc_gdbhgiddi: 0 240206080 striped 2 128 /dev/sda 0 /dev/sdb 0 how do i mount it?
<evilbug> how can i have Wine showing under Applications in ubuntu 8.04?
<jitendra> i need to know if a package with specific version is suitable for distro-version or not
<xborgy> or how can i recover the data on the drives?
<mgolisch> evilbug: what sense would that have? wine doesnt have a gui
<spideyman> evilbug, have you tried rebooting
<mads> spideyman: What do do when i typed that?
<iMatter> spideyman, mgolisch, Thank you for your help ill see if this fix works ill be back if it doesn't.
<tarkus> would you guys say that linux (ubuntu in this case) is any less suitable for photography and web development, than say.. a mac?
<joacim_> mgolisch: You've right! echo lists like this: backup.tar.ab backup.tar.ac -> backup.tar.af backup.tar.aa     !!!
<evilbug> spideyman- yes,it isn't there.
<evilbug> mgolisch- well wine is supposed to appear in the Applications menu after it's installed.it doesn't for me.
<spideyman> mads did you type in konsole
<Vlet> Some_Person: you may need to look around in the gconfeditor
<mads> Yes
<xborgy> could someone please direct me on how to recover a RAID 0 Stripe Promise Fast Build Utility?
<adamt> Hi
<joacim_> mgolish: thanks.
<xborgy> i can not lose the information on these drives.
<spideyman> mads it should start a reconfigure script
<mads> spideyman: brb reboot
<filthpig> kbrooks, yes, I know my / looks full, but it's not. There seems to be some bug or something somewhere, because Disk Usage Analyzer claims my / is only 2,4 gb.. oO Last time my / appeared full it was because my backup prog tried to backup my /home into /usr/something (lol), but I deleted that. Now the problem seems to be different.. (I'm still on the phone but I'll try to keep two conversations at once ;)
<adamt> which packages does the "file" utility belong to? i seem to be stranded on a very sparse setup :P
<mgolisch> evilbug: yeah if you install an application using wine there should be a wine entry in the menu for that application
<evilbug> mgolisch- i don't have anything wine-related under Applications.
<xtremejuice> im trying to keep people on only one website in hardy, anyone have any ideas?
<mads> mads@mads-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mads> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<bjwebb_> what is the process that draws the ubuntu desktop
<xborgy> on dmraid -r i get /dev/sdb: pdc, "pdc_gdbhgiddi", stripe, ok, 120103040 sectors, data@ 0 and /dev/sda: pdc, "pdc_gdbhgiddi", stripe, ok, 120103040 sectors, data@ 0
<Starnestommy> bjwebb_: I think nautilus does it
<bjwebb_> rite
<bjwebb_> so, if i have no desktop, how do i start it?
<xtremejuice> sorry dropped out
<Starnestommy> bjwebb_: alt+F2, then enter "nautilus"
<bjwebb_> Starnestommy: doesn't give me my desktop
<mgolisch> it should
<bjwebb_> so, presumeably something is broke
<arooni> ok problem:  how can i remember all the passwords i have on different boxes (different mysql, username/password logins)?  i can't keep track of these in my head!!! suggestions?
<nico8481> hi
<Virtue> what's the name of 3d desktop settings menu ?
<Starnestommy> bjwebb_: try logging out then back in
<bjwebb_> yeah
<filthpig> Virtue, compizconfig-settings-manager, you mean?
<kmanro2> Q: how do i set Evolution mail so it doesnt THREAD the emails as they come in.. i'm missing new emails because they get sent far back and i dont see them.
<kenan__> Hi, how do I disable snapping windows in Metacity
<Virtue> filthpig, maybe ^^
<tag> Okay
<Virtue> filthpig, thanks :]
<bjwebb> Starnestommy: hmmm works now
<kbrooks> filthpig: I don't think that there is any bug.
<bjwebb> weird
<filthpig> Virtue, if you want to manage the different effects on your desktop, that's the one.
<xborgy> when i do sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/pdc_gdbhgiddi /media/raid i get ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb1/pdc_gdbhgiddi': No such file or directory Please type '/sbin/mount.ntfs-3g --help' for more information.
<nico8481> anyone know a tool/plugin/whatever that can track rss feeds to find all articles containing certain keywords?
<tag> So I recently updated hardy (yesterday) and now if I start gnome with compiz, all windows seem to be stomped out by nautilus or something, I get no panels, and even if I throw xterm into nautilus scripts and try to start an xterm I don't see it...
<filthpig> kbrooks, but somethin gIS very wrong ;)
<Achoth> Hello. I've noticed that video played in Ubuntu (VLC/Totem) has much lower quality than in Windows (VLC/WMP). Does Linux suck for multimedia or is this just some settings?
<xborgy> how do i recover RAID 0 Stripe NTFS in linux?
<tag> gnome-settings-daemon: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :1.0.
<tarkus> would you guys say that linux (ubuntu in this case) is any less suitable for photography and web development, than say.. a mac?
<tag> any know what the heck is going on with that?
<ApoorvKhatreja> Achoth: you sure you have all the codecs?
<ApoorvKhatreja> tag: yes it is
<chazco> Hi.. anyone know how to convert fonts from .ttf to .pfb on Ubuntu?
<xborgy> help on recover raid 0 stripe NTFS please?
<ApoorvKhatreja> tag: but that is a subjective answer
<ApoorvKhatreja> xborgy: no idea
<kmanro2> tarkus: yes i'd say its definitely less suitable unless you're a Linux-expert.
<mgolisch> i didnt know linux supports windows dynamic disks(software raid) stuff at all
<xborgy> ApoorvKhatreja: thanks for the reply at atleast.
<Achoth> tarkus: I read "pornography" ^^ and that depends on if you're going to use applications not available to Ubuntu, but to Mac
<Achoth> ApoorvKhatreja: Yes I do
<Virtue> anyone knows how can I undo beeping from my system block ? I dunno why, but instead of beeb from columns, my system block beeps on highlights or when I press left key in terminal (and there's no place to move for cursor) ??
<ApoorvKhatreja> tag: macs are definitely better than a linux box for multimedia
<gordonjcp> tarkus: running Photoshop etc would be more difficult on Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> tarkus: GIMP may or may not suit your photo processing needs
<ApoorvKhatreja> Achoth: no idea then, try fiddling with the video settings, aspect ratio, decoders etc.
<kenan__> How do I disable snapping windows in Metacity?
<xborgy> i can run adobe cs 8 through wine but its not stable
<ApoorvKhatreja> Achoth: use kaffeine, more user friendly
<Achoth> ApoorvKhatreja: I'll try it out, thanks
<tag> ApoorvKhatreja: can you stop addressing incoherent statements to me?  k.thx.
<ApoorvKhatreja> xborgy: anything is highly unlikely to be stable in wine
<Kohlrak> Anyone know how to get files out of a zip that's larger than 4 gigs? Ubuntu allows you to make them over 4 gigs, but there doesn't seem to be 64bit decompression.
<xborgy> ApoorvKhatreja: thats not true
<mgolisch> Kohlrak: the program to decompress needs to be compiled with largefilesupport
<ApoorvKhatreja> xborgy: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<mgolisch> Kohlrak: usualy the unzip program isnt
<xborgy> ApoorvKhatreja: yeah yeah yeah i know all about wine
<mgolisch> atleast on our redhat boxen i wasntz able to unzip 6gb zip files
<Kohlrak> mgolisch, got any that can?
<ApoorvKhatreja> xborgy: here is a comprehensive list of apps that would work fine on WINE
<xborgy> thats ok
<Some_Person> mgolisch: try using the unzip program in a terminal
<xborgy> i dont need that info thanks anyways
<mgolisch> Kohlrak: i installed the 7za comandline archiver tool from 7zip it supports large files
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<evilbug> is there any way to run "locate <file name>" and also have it delete what it locates?
<mgolisch> atleast the redhat version was build with large file support
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here know anything about kernel?
<Kohlrak> Thanks, mgolisch, i'll try that. If not i'll let you know.
<xborgy> evilbug: yeah with pipes
<evilbug> xborgy- fill me in,i have no clue what that is.
<xborgy> do locate blah | rm
<LaneLimited> Has anyone used Yahoo message with WINE software and was able to chat on the mic??? How can i connect to yahoo it asked me to use a proxy when trying to connect.... please help! OR what should I use to chat with others on the mic when THEY are using Windows / vista....?
<kenan__> How do I disable snapping windows in Metacity?
<xborgy> rm = the remove cmd
<ApoorvKhatreja> mysticdarkhack: yes, it's a the name of an evil godess :P
<mysticdarkhack> I was able to compile new kernel and all is working but when I boot to the login screen is black
<evilbug> xborgy- right,didn't know what "pipes" was.thanks!
<xborgy> pipes is | to string long cmd's together
<mysticdarkhack> any fix to this?
<filthpig> kbrooks, this is the thing that puzzles me: gvfs-fuse-daemon      9,3G  9,2G     0 100% /home/carl/.gvfs which is similar to /dev/sda1             9,3G  9,2G     0 100% /
<evilbug> xborgy- so if i wanted to delete every wine-related file/dir i would do "locate wine | rm"?
<mysticdarkhack> <ApoorvKhatreja>well then I was able to compile a new kernel and so when booting to login screen, it when black
<mysticdarkhack> <ApoorvKhatreja>know any fix?
<xborgy> evilbug: nope
<ApoorvKhatreja> mysticdarkhack: well could you be more specific, any error messages?
<ApoorvKhatreja> mysticdarkhack: or did you monitor go off as if it doesn't support the current resolution
<mysticdarkhack> <ApoorvKhatreja>I could find any error message and just the login screen is black although when do you think the error log be?
<xborgy> evilbug: are you saying you just want to remove wine all together or the programs you installed inside of wine?
<evil_tech> ubuntu wont let me share a folder
<greg_universe> is compwiz necessary?
<ApoorvKhatreja> mysticdarkhack: most probably looks like you broke your xorg.conf
<evil_tech> only if you want pretty desktop effects
<mgolisch> evil_tech: why? any error messaged?
<ApoorvKhatreja> mysticdarkhack: replace it with the xorg.conf.backup in the same folder
<ApoorvKhatreja> mysticdarkhack: then try
<mysticdarkhack> <ApoorvKhatreja>not sure, but what the solution to see of this?
<Flannel> evilbug: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine and then rm -rf ~/.wine
<evilbug> Flannel- and that deletes everything and everything of wine?
<evil_tech> mgolisch: it tells me it is going to make changes to the perrmissions and then fails saying it cant make the necesary changes
<Flannel> evilbug: Except what other users have installed, yes.
<mysticdarkhack> <ApoorvKhatreja>you would mine guiding me through this?
<evilbug> Flannel, xborgy- thanks.
<Flannel> evilbug: they'd have to also rm -rf ~/.wine
<mgolisch> evil_tech: how do you do that?
<ApoorvKhatreja> mysticdarkhack: can you reach a shell?
<xborgy> evilbug: yeah so if you wanted to just uninstall apps inside of wine just type in a terminal uninstaller
<mysticdarkhack> <ApoorvKhatreja>still learning more about linux and now I'm getting into kernel
<mgolisch> evil_tech: do you use shares-admin? its the tool called when you select the share folder option in nautilus
<evil_tech> mgolisch: browsed the file system to the folder, right clicked properties and the share tab
<ApoorvKhatreja> mysticdarkhack: can you get a bash shell from somewhere - a live CD perhaps?
<Concker> Hellow there, im new to linux just got it install, and i got an laptop li1718. and i found out to get my wireless working i need to to get this madwifi thigi, then change some codes, can any 1 plz help me whit this ?
<evilbug> Flannel- i ran a "locate wine" after that and there are still a bunch of files/dirs showing up.
<ApoorvKhatreja> mysticdarkhack: a system using which you can modify things on your linux partition
<Flannel> evilbug: where were they?  did you compile wine?
<evilbug> Flannel- i installed it via "apt-get install wine"
<fraer> macedonia
<Flannel> evilbug: then the remove --purge got rid of all the files the package installed
<sequethin> has anyone managed to get evolution to work with MS exchange 2007?:)
<mgolisch> evil_tech: i see same here, it says it doesnt have permission in some path
<evilbug> Flannel- and there were a couple of apps that would just not delete.
<mysticdarkhack> <ApoorvKhatreja>well I'm using the old kernel so I can boot normally and so you think I can work the shell through there?
<fraer> imali nekoj za muabet
<evilbug> Flannel- or uninstall.
<fraer> na kanal
<sequethin> it seems to think that it's an exchange 5.5 server, which is just wrong
<mgolisch> evil_tech: have some minutes? ill try to figure out how it works
<Flannel> evilbug: What?  just remove your ~/.wine folder
<eL_PuaS> .
<Concker> ﻿Hellow there, im new to linux just got it install, and i got an laptop li1718. and i found out to get my wireless working i need to to get this madwifi thigi, then change some codes, can any 1 plz help me whit this ?
<evil_tech> yeah
<gegema> I am trying to create an .htaccess file for www.example.com/awstats/awtsats.pl but am not sure where to create the file, in /etc/awsatats/?
<evil_tech> mgolisch: i have time at work
<tarkus> Achoth, gordonjcp: im using gimp/inkscape right now, and its alright, i never really used photoshop or anything.. i've been on linux for 2 years and using this toolset. which works fine for me. but i cant help but wonder if i would gain anything from using mac and prop software..
<evilbug> Flannel- they were still showing up as installed.
<evilbug> and they would run when clicked.
<xborgy> evilbug: I also recomend you to delete unneded pathlinks in /etc/ld.so.conf /usr/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib32 /lib32
<kbrooks> filthpig: yes, .gvfs is not a real filesystem. it is a custom filesystem. when you query for space, it will say that because it is impossible and impractical to find out the *actual amount of space* from the filesystem code.
<mysticdarkhack> <ApoorvKhatreja>oh and the latest kernel I compile and install is 2.6.25.3
<xborgy> they are no longer needed now you uninstalled WINE, this makes your Ubuntubox more secure or so..
<Flannel> evilbug: You've done something else then.
<kbrooks> filthpig: the "total" part is too hard to find anyway, so it uses /
<evilbug> Flannel- nope,nothing other than install them.
<tarkus> Achoth, gordonjcp: like.. would i get better resulting quality? less grain with photoshop? i dont see what the big deal is with photoshop. aperture is alright because the UI is great. but i mean for photo processing, gimp is fine at this point, no?
<mysticdarkhack> <ApoorvKhatreja>sorry if I'm not giving you any right anser
<Flannel> evilbug: alright, pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy wine`
<simplexio> mysticdarkhack: nvidia card ?
<Flannel> evilbug: and while youre at it, in the sameone, the output of your locate for wine stuffs
<Genius314> The version of Nautilus in Ubuntu 7.10 let me find a folder easily just by typing the first few letters in the browser window, and it would automatically scroll down to the file or folder. Is there a way to do this in the 8.04 Nautilus, or has it been removed?
<LaneLimited> Has anyone used Yahoo message with WINE software and was able to chat on the mic??? How can i connect to yahoo it asked me to use a proxy when trying to connect.... please help! OR what should I use to chat with others on the mic when THEY are using Windows / vista....? I would like to get yahoo to work, who knows a proxy or what i should connect to to sign in... www.yahoo.com and proxy with no firewall does NOT work! =( LoL
<tarkus> because im about to invest in an entry level DSLR Canon or Nikon.. and i dont want my opensource toolset to hold me back from getting better image quality..
<mysticdarkhack> <simplexio>no intergraded intel x3300 or 3100
<simplexio> mysticdarkhack: i didnt get nvidia 169.12 driver compile with 25.3
<tarkus> Achoth, gordonjcp: ^^
<evilbug> Flannel- it's saying wine is not even installed.
<batataxpto69> hi
<MacGuges> hello, I'd like to do something a little different with my grub installation for ubuntu.  rather than loading it into the beginning of the first hd, as in setup (hd0), I'd like to set it up on its own partition & chainload it from another grub menu.  But I'm getting error 17.  Has anyone used grub to load a second grub?
<batataxpto69> I've some problems
<batataxpto69> can someone help me please?
<Flannel> evilbug: right, pastebin the output of your locate of wine.  Also, are you sure the programs you're running successfully are wine programs?
<filthpig> kbrooks, so when I ask for the size of my / I actually get the numbers from gvfs? Or do I misunderstand something now?
<sequethin> batataxpto69: what's the problem?
<simplexio> mysticdarkhack: hmm then no idea
<asizemore> hello
<xborgy> evilbug: try sudo apt-get autoremove wine
<mysticdarkhack> <simplexio>though so lol
<batataxpto69> I've some resolutions trobles and I can't install the printer
<simplexio> mysticdarkhack: and use: username: when you talk someone, dosent hilight else
<homecable> whats a good webserver to run ?
<bluefox83> homecable, apache?
<simplexio> mysticdarkhack: much easier read if irc client hilights messages to me
<ompaul> homecable, apache2
<sequethin> homecable: apache2, lighttpd?
<kbrooks> filthpig: reversed, gvfs gets the numbers from /
<mgolisch> evil_tech: you can start nautilus using gksu or you can edit your smb.conf and add/change the line "usershare owner only = False"
<homecable> witch one is fast
<ompaul> sequethin, check out boa for light stuff ;-)
<asizemore> hey, I'd like to have a drive auto-mounted to be used as a continuation of my main harddrive on my server
<sequethin> boa you say? interesting.  :)
<asizemore> homecable: apache
<ompaul> homecable, they all are depends on what you want to serve on how much hardware
<homecable> anyone good with servers
<simplexio> mysticdarkhack: but my best quess is that your xorg.conf isnt right
<asizemore> homecable: absolutely the best there is
<homecable> msg me
<filthpig> kbrooks, alright, but why? :P I've never seen (or at least noticed) it before on other, earlier installs..?
<evil_tech> mgolisch: so i can run gksu nautilus and that should let me do it?
<asizemore> homecable: when you absolutely have to host for every motherfucker in the room, accept no substitute
<asizemore> *language*
<asizemore> *it's a quote*
<kbrooks> filthpig: it = unionfs?
<batataxpto69> someone knows why ubuntu does not apply the right resolution on gdm window, pdf docs, help windows
<mgolisch> evil_tech: yeah
<mgolisch> atleast that seems to work for me
<kbrooks> filthpig: er, it = gvfs?
<evil_tech> mgolisch: yay it worked.
<evil_tech> mgolisch: thanks
<filthpig> kbrooks, yes
<greg_universe> does gstreamer work with rythumbox?
<kbrooks> filthpig: gvfs is a new feature in ubuntu hardy
<mysticdarkhack> <simplexio>then how can I fix my xorg.conf with the new kernel?
<filthpig> kbrooks, and I also don't get why Disk Usage Analyzer claims my / to be 2,4 gb :s
<RoAkSoAx> greg_universe, yes.. when you try to play an unsupported file, it will ask you to isntall gstreamer codecs...
<mgolisch> evil_tech: acording to the information on launchpad it should work when your user is part of the sambashare group, mine is but i still get that error, but using gksu it works
<greg__> hello all.  i recently upgraded to from gusty to hardy. now i dont have sound on my laptop. i had it before i upgraded. any suggestions on hoe to fix it?
<filthpig> kbrooks, ah, that explains it ;) but what's the use of it (gvfs)?
<asizemore> hey, I'd like to have a drive auto-mounted to be used as a continuation of my main harddrive on my server
<rogue_trader> how do I play realmedia files?
<xborgy> when i do a dmraid -tay all i get for 2 60 gig ide raid using Promise Fast Track is pdc_gdbhgiddi: 0 240206080 striped 2 128 /dev/sda 0 /dev/sdb 0 how do i mount it?
<greg_universe> k
<evilbug> Flannel- nevermind,i had them all deleted.
<xborgy> or how can i recover the data on the drives?
<psyxac> wht is mount in linux??
<Concker> Can somebody plz help me ? im new to linux and how i get this to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4552403#post4552403
<RoAkSoAx> filthpig, gvfs allows you to browse your files...
<asizemore> hey, I'd like to have a drive auto-mounted to be used as a continuation of my main harddrive on my server, how would I go about doing this? it's a 20gb harddrive that I want to add to a 40gb main harddrive with ubuntu 8.04
<evilbug> Flannel- i also re-installed wine but now there's a problem.it's not showing up in the Applications menu.
<evil_tech> mgolish: well i only needed to set up the one share, and im much more comfortable gksu-ing an app than playing around with .conf files
<xborgy> could someone please direct me on how to recover a RAID 0 Stripe Promise Fast Build Utility?
<mgolisch> evil_tech: hehe
<mgolisch> :)
<newTruth> Hi Guys, I lost Compiz (in gnome) after upgrading to Hardy but for so reason it still works when I switch to KDE, any ideas ??
<asizemore> god damnit
<asizemore> no flood
<asizemore> no flooodd!
<xborgy> on dmraid -r i get /dev/sdb: pdc, "pdc_gdbhgiddi", stripe, ok, 120103040 sectors, data@ 0 and /dev/sda: pdc, "pdc_gdbhgiddi", stripe, ok, 120103040 sectors, data@ 0
<newTruth> ﻿Hi Guys, I lost Compiz (in gnome) after upgrading to Hardy but for so reason it still works when I switch to KDE, any ideas ??
<xborgy> when i do sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/pdc_gdbhgiddi /media/raid i get ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb/pdc_gdbhgiddi': No such file or directory Please type '/sbin/mount.ntfs-3g --help' for more information.
<dirtydago> anyone know anything about likewise-open?
<xborgy> help on recover raid 0 stripe NTFS please?
<asizemore> hey, I'd like to have a drive auto-mounted to be used as a continuation of my main harddrive on my server, how would I go about doing this? it's a 20gb harddrive that I want to add to a 40gb main harddrive with ubuntu 8.04
<Rat409> xborgy: try mount -t ntfs?
<asizemore> xborgy I wish I could
<dirtydago> was wondering if anyone knew how to enable a windows domain user to become an admin in the admin group
<batataxpto69> someone knows how to fix resolution problems?
<dirtydago> using likewise-open
<xborgy> Rat409: nah thats not it but thanks though
<xborgy> asizemore: thanks though
<asizemore> dirtydago is that a windows question?
<dirtydago> not so much a windows question but a linux auth question
<dirtydago> i'm using likewise-open to authenticate to AD
<dirtydago> which works
<xborgy> there has got to be a linux raid 0 restore something man!
<newTruth> ﻿Hi Guys, I lost Compiz (in gnome) after upgrading to Hardy but for so reason it still works when I switch to KDE, any ideas ??
<KrimZon> i've installed linux-uvc, realized it was already installed anyway, but luvcview still says that it can't open /dev/video0
<mgolisch> i think he wants windows domain users to be part of the local admin group
<mgolisch> so they can use sudo
<KrimZon> oh, and linux-uvc supports my webcam, and it shows up in lsusb
<dirtydago> although i would like to enable those users that authenticate against the AD be able to sudo
<dirtydago> essentially add them to the "admin" group in /etc/group
<dirtydago> yes
<greg__> hello all. i just upgraded from gusty to hardy and i dont have sound anymore. any ideas?
<dirtydago> i've tried the syntax domain\user although that doesn't work
<bIackboy> irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.Uni
<tumer> irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.
<deadd> irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.
<esmeray> irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniB
<kaIpazan> irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.Uni
<heyyy> irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.
<amirman84> wow
<tumer> irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.
<oguzhan> irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniB
<xborgy> greg__: that was a bad idea i always came accros bad things when doing upgrade to hardy i just dl the full ubuntu studio hardy and installed it fresh
<amirman84> what is going on?
<simplexio> newer quite got idea of that spamming
<filthpig> !ops
<simplexio> like someone would go there
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<msnbot> can anyone tell me any good php editro in (K)ubuntu??
<Concker> ﻿Can somebody plz help me ? im new to linux and how i get this to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4552403#post4552403
<simplexio> other giving nice ddos
<batataxpto69> annoying
<Wanderer> hmm, I just rebooted my machine after upgrading to Hardy.  I get kdm login and then a black screen
<KrimZon> ./ignore !@*.brutele.be ALL
<batataxpto69> anyone knows how to fix resolution problems on ubuntu?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Wanderer> I tried to run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but it doesn't actually reconfig xorg anymore, just keyboard
<KrimZon> ./ignore *!*@*.brutele.be ALL
<RoAkSoAx> Wanderer, try dpkg-reconfigur -phigh xserver-xorg
<KrimZon> oops... meant to actually do that, not . it
<Y-Town> is there a configuration app for a web camera?
<xborgy> Y-Town: i like cheese
<filthpig> Y-Town, you have Camorama for instance..
<KrimZon> cheese was the only thing that's worked for me
<Y-Town> cheese uhh
<KrimZon> it worked yesterday and then stopped
<evilbug> how can i get the original wine menu under Applications
<Y-Town> I will go look for it
<Rat409> KrimZon: cheese works w/my uvc webcam
<xborgy> Camorama only grabs pics
<KrimZon> i get a test pattern in cheese now
<Wanderer> RoAkSoAx: hmm, that looks to have just overwritten my config
<H__> hi all
<KrimZon> iirc all i'd done between it working and not was to play oblivion in wine
<xborgy> i also used gstreamer-properties command to tell it what the default video out and in is
<KrimZon> and browse the web
<Y-Town> filthpig: camorama, does that help configure?
<xborgy> Y-Town: i also used gstreamer-properties command to tell it what the default video out and in is
<For> AfeRaTa system got hacked
<For> ;]
<asizemore> how can I apt-get apache?
<gordonjcp> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xborgy> Y-Town: try gstreamer-properties in terminal
<asizemore> lamp
<asizemore> ah
<mohbana> hi can anyone help me setup a belkin 802.11g-125 HSM wireless usb modem, please. Thanks in advance
<asizemore> thank you, gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> asizemore: follow the link ;-)
<Y-Town> xborgy: my video works in skype, but thats it so far... trying to configure system to use the camera
<KrimZon> xborgy: that tool for me says "Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Device '/dev/video0' cannot capture at 2046x2046"
<filthpig> Y-Town, maybe not, I've hardly ever used it. But it's not any harder than to install it and see, unless you're on dialup..
<Y-Town> filthpig: no dialup  :o)... just cant seem to do what I want   :o)
<xborgy> Y-Town: your cam can not capture that high
<Concker> ﻿Can somebody plz help me ? im new to linux and how i get this to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4552403#post4552403 plz answer me in PM
<setner> Hi everyone! I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and was trying to install GTA San Andreas under wine. everything went fine but when I tried to load the game a black screen appeared saying "out of scale" . I have a LG L192WS 1440x900 52Hz. Any ideas on how to configure xorg.conf or what to do to put the game running? I've also tried to run Warsow and the same display appears
<Y-Town> xborgy: what do you mean that high?
<xborgy> capture at 2046x2046
<amirman85> does anyone know the key macro to minimize a window, also will this work on a game in fullscreen mode?
<nemesis> sllt
<kerin> I'm running Heron (fully updated) and my NTFS partition is available, but it doesn't mount until i access the partition through the Places menu or mount it in console.
<xborgy> your cam cannot
<KrimZon> xborgy: why is it trying to?
<Y-Town> ahh
<xborgy> i have no idea
<Y-Town> xborgy: I just want it to work  :o)
<msnbot> can anyone tell me any good php editro in (K)ubuntu??
<kerin> the partition's in my fstab, but i dunno if the settings are correct.
<kerin> does anyone know how to make it mount at startup?
<xborgy> i have the Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000 it only captures max 640 x 480 so..
<erUSUL> kerin: if it is on the fstab it should mount on startup
<cereal_> kerin: man fstab
<H__> kerin : can you rephrase that ? you have something in fstab that does not automount ?
<xborgy> now unless you do some trickery gstreamer pipes (which ive tryed) i can get it to record to 800x600
<kerin> H__: that sounds about right.
<msnbot> kerin: you have to use /etc/fstab file
<cereal_> i dont think he has it in fstab at all
<H__> kerin : does the line have 'noauto' in the options ?
<mohbana> hi can anyone help me setup a belkin 802.11g-125 HSM wireless usb modem, please. Thanks in advance
<xborgy> Y-Town: when you type lsusb whats the cam name?
<Wanderer> ok, how do you hide the panel in kde4, blah
<kerin> hrk.  let me play around with this for a moment.
<_Net> Is it possible to connect Audacious mp3 player to my ipod?
<Y-Town> xborgy: hang on
<xborgy> Y-Town: k
<dainanaki> hey does anyone have any experience dealing with java issues?
<setner> If anyone has a  clue on how to correctly set this monitor in xorg.conf to play some games please tell me. thanks in advance
<Y-Town> xborgy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11735
<asizemore> where's the file that allows me to set the IP to a static one?
<shadowjack> any *box users here?
<H__> asizemore : what ? can you rephrase that ?
<xborgy> Y-Town: wow which one is the cam? hehe
<mgolisch> asizemore: what ip?
<setner> asizemore: do you mean /etc/network/interfaces?
<mgolisch> asizemore: network interfaces are configured using the /etc/network/interfaces file
<asizemore> H__ I need to find the configuration to set my eth0 card to be 192.168.*.*
<asizemore> yeah
<asizemore> that one
<Kohlrak> Anyone know the command line for timidity to play RIFF midi files?
<mgolisch> all interfaces configured there wont be picked up by networkmanager
<Y-Town> xborgy: I think it was the 710
<Ovidiu> hi
<Y-Town> xborgy: the cam is a logitech 9000 pro
<mgolisch> asizemore: man interfaces gives a description of the options you can use there
<xborgy> Y-Town: that says Logitech, Inc. LX710 Cordless Desktop Laser
<Ovidiu> Could you help please?
<xborgy> thats not a cam
<Ovidiu> I've just installed xmms2 on Ubuntu 8.04
<mgolisch> Ovidiu: and?
<Y-Town> xborgy: yes
<xborgy> Y-Town: yes?
<Ovidiu> but I cannot find it in Applications ->Sound@Video.
<mgolisch> Ovidiu: maybe it doesnt have starter
<Virtue> can anyone tell me if it's possible to mount apt program package install directoriy from default (/home/user/) to other specified ?
<mgolisch> it may not be one of the most used/prefered apps
<Ovidiu> as you see, I am VERY new in this world :(
<milos_> Ovidiu, try in console xmms2
<Ovidiu> where can I find it ?
<shadowjack> Ovidiu, user the menu editor and add it. the command is probably xmms2
<greg_universe> i lost my cd drive :-/
<mgolisch> greg_universe: realy?
<Explo> greg_universe:did you check under the couch?
<shadowjack> Ovidiu, but i wouldn't recommend using it if you're new to linux. use something that comes with ubuntu stock, like rhthymbox
<milos_> Ovidiu, Applications/Accessories/Terminal
<mohbana> hi can anyone help me setup a belkin 802.11g-125 HSM wireless usb modem, please. Thanks in advance
<greg_universe> for some reason when i boot up its tehre then after i put in a cd and take it out its gone
<xborgy> Y-Town: does everything look ok with lsmod | grep videodev ?
<evilbug> Ovidiu- romanian?
<Ovidiu> da
<greg_universe> spam is so lame
<mohbana> oh my god!
<mohbana> it worked
<mohbana> how do i find out what is the name the wireless card in use?
<Ovidiu> and ?
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Ovidiu> milos
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Explo> ok... i'm new to IRC. WTH was that?
<kerin> thanks for the help, guys.  i may be able to figure out what's going on.  ;p
<evilbug> Ovidiu- scrie> sudo apt-get install xmms
<Flannel> Explo: spam, don't worry about it
<Y-Town> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11737
<Explo> Flannel: so, when one person spams, it takes down a major IRC server for half a minute?
<Ovidiu> evilbug
<embkas> when was edubuntu 8.04 released?
<Y-Town> xborgy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11737/
<xborgy> Y-Town: cool ok
<evilbug> Ovidiu- si sa accepti cand te intreaba daca vrei sa instalezi.
<Ovidiu> I've just installed it
<Flannel> Explo: No, we weren't taken down.  If you couldn't talk, its because the bots are a bit sluggish with their recoil, they made it so only registered people could talk during the attack
<Explo> Flannel: Ah, i see
<evilbug> Ovidiu- i don't like xmms much.i use Exaile and VLC
<mgolisch> if you want a xmms like thing id suggest audacious
<julio_neto> Hello everyone!
<evilbug> Ovidiu- either way,they all do the same thing.
<Y-Town> xborgy: brb...dont forget me  :o)
<julio_neto> My FF3b5 is closing always. Work for 1 minuto or 2 and close in next! What can I do to resolve it?
<filthpig> kbrooks, haha, I thought I permanently deleted the backup that had wound up in my root partition, but I had only moved it to trash :P So now / is free again. But Disk Usage Analyzer still claims it to be 2,4 gb oO
<xborgy> Y-Town: dl this http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/x11/luvcview and do lsudo dpkg -i uvcview_20070512-3_i386.deb
<xborgy> then run it with luvcview -s 960x720
<homecable> whats an easy webserver to install ?
<jsoftw> How do I get ubuntu 8's firefox 3 to stop bitching about invalid security certs? Why cant it pop up with a 'invalid cert. proceed anyway?' type box?
<jsoftw> Right now its a long winded pain in the ass :(
<seanx821> can someone help me install firmware for broadcom
<Flannel> homecable: apache is easy, just install the package and go
<homecable> how do i find the package
<Flannel> homecable: of course, thats more or less how most software is in Ubuntu, so other webservers would be similar
<homecable> or is lighthttd good ?
<Flannel> homecable: Open up synaptic and search
<danbhfive> !lame > homecable
<Flannel> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<christinia120> Hi - Anyone know how I can have bookmarks show in left panel in FF3 ?
<Flannel> is what he meant, that wiki page has instructions if you want a full LAMP stack
<shadowjack> any *box users here?
<mgolisch> jsoftw: hehe  no idea, di you realy have that much oages with self signed certs?
 * danbhfive goes oops
<TheBestOfcol> hello!
<prettyricky> How can I get my pen to work on my tablet toshiba satellite? It was working on 7.10 but upgraded to 8.04
<jsoftw> mgolisch: yes I do.
<TheBestOfcol> i'm brazilian and need help!
<TheBestOfcol> someone to help?
<Flannel> TheBestOfcol: you want help in english? or would you prefer portuguese?
<shadowjack> prettyricky, i know nothing about tablet pcs but i use a wacom and usually, something gets changed in the xorg.conf file. i always back them up once i get them setup correctly
<poty> how can i insert a prefix in ALL the lines of a text format file ¿?, any idea ¿?
<mgolisch> TheBestOfcol: dont ask to ask, dont ask if someone can help, just ask your question. if someone can he will answer
<TheBestOfcol> %%+Flannel+%%: se alguem souber portugues
<shadowjack> prettyricky, though i never upgrade. i do clean installs
<TheBestOfcol> melhor
<Flannel> !br | TheBestOfcol
<ubottu> TheBestOfcol: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<evilbug> what's an iTunes or Winamp type media player | except for XMMS,Exaile,Vlc,Mplayer.| ?
<poty> how can i insert a prefix in ALL the lines of a text format file ¿?, any idea ¿?
<prettyricky> I know I had to change the xorg.conf file, but I can remember what it was and I can't get it to work again
<TheBestOfcol> owwwww
<TheBestOfcol> best help!
<TheBestOfcol> niceee
<julio_neto> TheBestOfcol: opa
<KrimZon> xborgy: when i try luvcview it says "Unable to set format: 16."
<shadowjack> evil_tech, lol, you pretty much tossed them all out. however, there are other. rhthymbox for example then there are the various mpd clients but that can be difficult to set up
<julio_neto> TheBestOfcol: What's the problem? (qual a treta?)
<jaffarkelshac> how do i find the optimum vertical and horizontal refresh rates to specify in xorg, the current one gives me lines in video when i have effects enabled
<milos_> evilbug, audacious
<iclebyte> jaffarkelshac, look up your monitor on the maufacturers website
<X-plo> Does anyone know how to show my opened windows when I'm running a game on wine? Actually with alt-tab but it show me my windows for a while and return to the game... any ideas?
<spdf> jaffarkelshac: Google your monitor, you should be able to find a spec sheet on it
<homecable> anyone good with webservers ?
<osman> irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEP
<bIackboy> irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.
<iclebyte> homecable, just ask the question..
<gaffar> irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg
<seIenay> irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniB
<gIad> irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.o
<serpiI> irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.Un
<mgolisch> jaffarkelshac: that may be due to runing compiz
<iclebyte> what a goon..
<homecable> yeah
<mgolisch> :)
<evil_tech> shadowjack: what did I do?
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<X-plo> mgolisch, that was for me?
<xborgy> just a sec guys on the phone
<evilbug> milos_- and is the EQ good in it?
<jaffarkelshac> running compiz causes the problem, someone specificied i change the vert and horiz values mgolisch
<sandraaaaa> i cant hear any sound in my laptop, i fixed the problem once bu adding a sentence in a text file any idea how to do that again
<X-plo> Does anyone know how to show my opened windows when I'm running a game on wine? Actually with alt-tab but it show me my windows for a while and return to the game... any ideas?
<shadowjack> evil_tech, hm?
<evil_tech> shadowjack: you said> evil_tech, lol, you pretty much tossed them all out.  however, there are other. rhthymbox for example then there  are the various mpd clients but that can be difficult to  set up
<jaffarkelshac> spdf: iclebyte my monitor is a tv/monitor and the box does not specify that info
<X-plo> Does anyone know how to show my opened windows when I'm running a game on wine? Actually with alt-tab but it show me my windows for a while and return to the game... any ideas?
<mgolisch> X-plo: that might not be possible
<milos_> evilbug, it's kind of xmms but based on gtk. Much better than xmms. I am not sure about EQ.
<evil_tech> shadowjack: i'm assuming you were talking to evilbug
<mgolisch> as the wine fullscreen stuff isnt handled by the window manager
<kelvin911> X-plo: ctrl+alt+left click
<jtaylor13> eed help.for some reason now everytime i click the red square in top right of the  desktop to shutdown.it hides my bar up top.
<homecable> i'm in need of of a admin i offer webhosting / bgs procs msg me
<doktorNO> irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB irc.
<shadowjack> X-plo, try vwm. as long as the game has no keybindings that conflict
<evilbug> evil_tech- :)
<prettyricky> How can I get my pen to work on my tablet toshiba satellite? It was working on 7.10 but upgraded to 8.04
<mgolisch> damn that suxx
<shadowjack> evil_tech, yes, i was talking to evilbug, sorry :)
<evilbug> milos_- and are hotkeys functional?
<X-plo> ok I will try
<xborgy> ok back
<jtaylor13> group: i have 2 problems.#1. eed help.for some reason now everytime i click the red square in top right of the  desktop to shutdown.it hides my bar up top.#2. i got erro about something called bonob.when starting up.
<mgolisch> prettyricky: mostlikely there where preconfigured inputdevice sections for that on 7.10
<evilbug> shadowjack- what did you say to me?
<milos_> evilbug, didn't test it too much but I think there are. Just try it and see does it fit your needs
<ervis> hello all
<shadowjack> evilbug, i was suggesting some other players. bmpx, rhythmbox
<ervis> whats up ?!!
<Ovidiu> evilbug how can I enter the #ubuntu-ro channel?
<evilbug> milos_- thanks.
<ompaul> !offtopic | ervis
<ubottu> ervis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xborgy> KrimZon: did you do luvcview -s 960x720 ?
<evilbug> Ovidiu- scrie aici in linia de chat> /join #ubuntu-ro
<KrimZon> xborgy: yep
<evilbug> Ovidiu- there are only about 10 people on there (including me).
<KrimZon> i tried 320x200, 320x240 and 640x480 with it too
<evilbug> shadowjack- thanks.i tried rythmbox and i don't like it. much.
<Ovidiu> ok sar'mana :P
<ervis> any fast way to install Dreamweaver CS3 in ubuntu 8.04
<evilbug> shadowjack- i'm going to go ahead and try audacious,from the screenshots it looks a lot like winamp.
<Kohlrak> anyone know the command line for RMI files in timidity?
<kelvin911> evilbug: try vlc
<shadowjack> evilbug, audacious has no library
<xborgy> KrimZon: have you tryed kopete?
<mgolisch> theres banshee too @ evilbug
<mgolisch> but it requires mono
<asizemore> H__ I still can't connect through ssh to my server, the ifconfig is showing no ip
<ervis> any fast way to install Dreamweaver CS3 in ubuntu 8.04
<ervis> ?
<iclebyte> asizemore, then give it an ip?
<shadowjack> evil_tech, im not a fan of any of the players available for gnome/gtk. they all have some major annoyances
<mgolisch> asizemore: but you configured it properly using /etc/network/interfaces?
<sipher> I'm getting a VERY strange error. its saying there is an error in my /etc/profile on line 4.
<yit41> is there any like advanced power management tool for ubuntu? it's similar to Acer ePower Management where you can control the speed, brightness etc
<sipher> I have not edited it.
<KrimZon> xborgy: i'll try it now
<sipher> This just popped up
<mgolisch> asizemore: and did sudo /etc/networking restart after that?
<H__> asizemore : I cannot help further, I know various unixes, but am new to Ubuntu myself
<sipher> syntax error on line 4
<sipher> I can't execute bash =/
<sipher> and it uses up MAD ressources
<evilbug> mgolisch- banshee looks cute :D
<DellGuy> do any of you guys have a shuttle pc ?
<mgolisch> evilbug: yeah it is
<evil_tech> shadowjack: wrong evil again
<ompaul> DellGuy, yeas
<shadowjack> evil_tech, sorry lol
<sipher> even via login
<evil_tech> lol
<evilbug> evil_tech- :)
<sipher> alt+f1 +f2 .. I can't login =/
<DellGuy> ompaul, do you know if an 8800 gts would fit in it ?
<evil_tech> urg my fileshare isnt working the way I want
<shadowjack> evilbug,  im not a fan of any of the players available for gnome/gtk. they all have some major annoyances
<H__> sipher : try "sh -n /etc/profile"
<ScorpKing> i'm busy remastering the lovecd. i installed hal and thoggen but i get "Failed to open connection to system message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/systei'm busy remastering the lovecd. i installed hal and thoggen but i get "Failed to open connection to system message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/systei'm busy remastering the livecd. i installed hal and thoggen but i get "Failed to open connection to
<evilbug> shadowjack- they all look "fat",the entire interface does.
<ScorpKing> system message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory" and some other errors. is there a way to get those packages to configure?m_bus_socket: No such file or directory" and some other errors. is there a way to get those packages to configure?m_bus_socket: No such file or directory" and some other errors. is there a way to get those packages to configure?
<asizemore> I need help with my etc/network/interfaces file
<ScorpKing> oops
<nLame> let the bodies hit the floor
<tarkus> hello snagle bears, would you like a bag of oats today? maybe some poonskoots and skeet pappies?
<mgolisch> asizemore: why?
<yit41> is there any like advanced power management tool for ubuntu? it's similar to Acer ePower Management where you can control the speed, brightness etc
<con-man> !pastebin | ScorpKing
<ubottu> ScorpKing: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ompaul> DellGuy, it looks like it can take any standard card
<jimdb> is there a way to convert a file system from ext2 to ext3 without having for format it?
<jaffarkelshac> anyone using hardy been able to get multiple wallpaper whilst maintaning icons
<Pici> DellGuy: Try asking in ##hardware, they might have a better idea of the dimenstions of the 8800
<asizemore> mgolisch I can't get my network card to acquire a static ip address
<shadowjack> evilbug, if you're feeling adventurous, you could try mpd and one of the various clients it can interface with
<ScorpKing> con-man: sorry, it's my stupid mouse
<X-plo> shadowjack, can i try with fvwm? is that the same?
<con-man> DellGuy: whats up? I worked for dell, Im DCSE certified
<mgolisch> asizemore: how does your current file look? please paste the contents to paste.ubuntu.com
<shadowjack> evilbug, but its a bit of a pita to set up
<evilbug> shadowjack- why "adventurous".
<con-man> DellGuy: whats your problem
<nalioth> jimdb: the difference between ext2 and ext3 is just journaling
<jimdb> nalioth:  correct
<sipher> this sucks =/
<DellGuy> con-man, just wondering if a 8800 gts would fit inside of a shuttlepc
<sipher> no bash...wtf.
<asizemore> mgolisch mind if I use a non-ubuntu pastebin?
<evilbug> shadowjack- ah...i just want something simple and easy with a good eq,library,and hotkeys.if it can swing that,then we're in business.
<mgolisch> asizemore: i dont care
<nalioth> jimdb: it's just a switch ( no formattting necessary ) from the command line
<con-man> DellGuy: it will not fit in a smallformfactor or ultrasmallformfactor
<Gin> I am getting noises even when movind windows around, or resizing windows. why?
<KrimZon> xborgy: i get a green rectangle thing
<DellGuy> con-man, not even barely ?
<Xecuter> Gin, what noises?
<Gin> and how do you set Hardy to use esound instead of pulseaudio?
<diego> hello, when i go in original shell (ctrl+alt+F1) or into gdm i got the screen flickering
<shadowjack> X-plo, no, fvwm is a window manager. i was suggesting you use a "virtual window manager" to flip to different desktops
<con-man> DellGuy: if you can get it to fit you are on your own Dell won't support it if you break your mobo in the process
<diego> anybody knows solutions?
<DellGuy> con-man, i dont have a dell
<Gin> Xecuter: it is like the harddisk drive noise
<asizemore> mgolisch http://pastebin.ca/1016289
<Pici> DellGuy, con-man: Please take this discussion to ##hardware, it is not related to Ubuntu support, thank you.
<Gin> but I can only hear it when moving windows around, and it goes completely off if I turn off the speakers.
<Xecuter> Gin, then i would say your harddisk is about to go poff! :P
<con-man> DellGuy: ok...
<shadowjack> evilbug, thats all i want too. good luck finding one. they all have some serious annoyances. unfortunately. no one seems to be able to get it right
<Xecuter> Gin, hmm strange
<Kohlrak> anyone know how to play USF (n64 seaquenced) and ADP (GCN ADPCM files) in hardy?
<mgolisch> asizemore: looks good to me, did you do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart? to apply the new settings?
<evilbug> shadowjack- thanks!
<xborgy> KrimZon: werid
<evilbug> hey nalioth :) good to see you around here.
<asizemore> mgolisch I straight up restarted the server :P
<Gin> how do you set Hardy to use esound instead of pulseaudio?
<diego> no one knows?
<xborgy> KrimZon: and even cheese dont work for you?
<tarkus> quick question.. im investing in a DSLR camera, and i use linux. if i need to do some color grading and levels/adjustments in gimp, will it be just as good quality as aperture/photoshop?
<mgolisch> asizemore: and ifconfig still doesnt show the ip?
<nalioth> !offtopic
<asizemore> huh
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<asizemore> I got an error, woot
<Gin> Xecuter: I can even hear it when scrolling a webpage. :S
<jsoftw> tarkus: only if you upgrade to the 5 year support contract
<KrimZon> xborgy: that's the only thing that did, but now even that shows the test pattern
<mgolisch> asizemore: what error?
<asizemore> don't seem to be have all the variables for eth0/inet
<Pici> tarkus: Will you be shooting to jpegs or RAWs?
<asizemore> *verbatim*
<Gin> pulseaudio was really a a mistake :(
<Gin> they should have used esound instead
<DigitalisAkujin> Should I be using amd64 or i386 for a quad core intel (Q6600) ?
<xborgy> KrimZon: thats a good start hehe
<asizemore> mgolisch don't seem to be have all the variables for eth0/inet
<Pici> jsoftw: Thats not helpful.
<Kohlrak> DigitalisAkujin, sonds like amd64 to me =p
<DigitalisAkujin> Why do they call it amd64 if it's for all 64bit cpus?
<Kohlrak> simple
<TheBestOfcol> must be found to dvds iso via Web server somewhere, someone knows how to help me?
<shadowjack> tarkus, gimp can only do 8 bit image depth atm. if you want higher color depth support, you may want to investigate cinepaint. or invest in a pro app
<mgolisch> asizemore: maybe you need to provide the gateway address too
<Pici> tarkus: If you're shooting in RAW format you may want to bring them into rawstudio first.
<Flannel> DigitalisAkujin: the same way they call it i386, even though its for non-intels as well.  Those are the architectures
<Kohlrak> AMD pioneered the 64bit stuff for the architecture that intel uses
<mgolisch> so it can build a proper routing table @ asizemore
<KrimZon> xborgy: i don't know what to do now
<xborgy> KrimZon: see alot of the cam apps dont work for me either but when i run gstreamer-properties and go to the Video Tab and hit test on video in section it brings up a really big window showing what my camera shows
<xborgy> but cheese works for me fine
<evil_tech> what do i need to set up in samba to make it so anyone can access my fileshare
<Flannel> TheBestOfcol: you want the Ubuntu DVD iso?
<insomninja> is anyone other than me experiencing firefox 100% cpu claim and not responding or repainting?
<TheBestOfcol> -=[Flannel]=-: nops gnomon isos...
<Kohlrak> Flannel, DVD? it seems to fit fine on a cheap cd
<mgolisch> evil_tech: without passwd? in the share tab check the checkbox that reads something with guest access
<julio_neto> TheBestOfcol: pexe, vai lá no #ubuntu-br
<asizemore> mgolisch I...don't understand what that meant
<Flannel> Kohlrak: theres also a DVD version
<xborgy> cheese works for me but when i try to record an avi it locks up
<julio_neto> ﻿my Firefox 3 is closing all time, in ubuntu 8.04. How can I fix it?
<mgolisch> asizemore: you need to provide the gateway/router address
<shadowjack> evil_tech, on windows you just right-click on a folder and share it. its in the advance properties if i remember right
<agx> Hello, i've a tablet PC with some strange videodriver; i think its a VIA openchrome but its not working properly (it only works at 800x600 with vesa driver). Any suggestion?
<evil_tech> moglisch: tried that but only my windows xp computer with the same username and password can access it
<evil_tech> shadowjack: the file share is on the ubuntu box
<Kohlrak> Julio_neto, run it in terminal, then use pastebin to give us teh error information
<julio_neto> humm nice!
<mgolisch> it should work using that guest access thing
<jsoftw> Pici: oh noes
<mgolisch> i think
<mgolisch> :)
<shadowjack> dont seem to be any box users here so good night :)
<evil_tech> let me double check i checked the box
<erUSUL> agx: use the "via" driver ??
<homecable> can anyone help me with seting up webhosting i want to host free hosting for projects
<insomninja> It has been sucking 100% for a few minutes now
<mgolisch> homecable: hm, for your own projects?
<evil_tech> guest access is checked
<mgolisch> hm
<homecable> any projects
<agx> erUSUL, same result, i get a blank screen ... i suppose its not detecting the exact screen modes. Its a 9" widescreen tablet PC
<Kohlrak> Anyone know how to play USF files on ubuntu?
<mgolisch> homecable: why would someone want to host stuff there? if the one that hosting it doesnt have a clue?
<mgolisch> :)
<homecable> needing a admin
<homecable> :P
<erUSUL> agx: maybe you have to writte your own modelines ... maybe you can google around to find how to create de modelines (never done that myself)
<KrimZon> xborgy: oh well, i'll stop trying to fix it for now
<xborgy> k
<Simonft> I need help with a broadcom, and have tried !broadcom
<pedervl> I installed Ubuntu 8.04 on an aspire 7520g, which has an atheros card. I've installed the restricted drivers for it but I can't seem to find anywhere to setup a wireless connection. Cabled works.
<Simonft> pedervl: do you have a broadcom wireless card?
<mgolisch> evil_tech: hm maybe just remove that usershare crap and create proper entries for the share in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<erUSUL> agx: which is the native resolution of the display?
<pedervl> Simonft - I wrote atheros.
<Simonft> wow, the irc seems really slow today
<Simonft> pedervl: oh, sorry, did not see that.
<evil_tech> mgolisch: there a good how to on doing that anywhere?
<mgolisch> brb going to shit
<erUSUL> agx: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Modeline_Database
<_adriaan> evil_tech: sorry, just hopped in, how did you mount your samba share exactly?
<Flannel> !away > nico_|gone
<Simonft> pedervl: http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=2e2394e862132d877cc1f176082b9ba1&t=545401 read through this thread
<evil_tech> _adriaan: the share is a 120gb drive mounted in /tnfs
<tarkus> jsoftw: what do you mean support contract? for gimp?
<_adriaan> evil_tech: and you don't get proper permissions?
<evil_tech> _adriaan: i had to gksu nautilus and then set share permissions through the properties
<Simonft> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<evil_tech> _adriaan: the share shows up on the network but only my windows computer with the same username can access it
<tarkus> Pici: hmm, well, ultimately they will be web-safe image sizes, and compressed.
<jtaylor13> terminal command to reset my bar up top?
<X-plo> kelvin911, hi , i tried control alt and left and nothing happened, It's doing the same, only show me the window and get back to the game :S I've been trying with control+alt+escape and alt-tab and nothing :S
<_adriaan> evil_tech: sorry, bit tired, this might take a while ^^. So all in all you cant access your mount?
<jtaylor13> group: what is  terminal command to reset my bar up top?
<agx> i found the problem... the device sux.. its just support 800x480 :)))
<X-plo> kelvin911, I;m playing Counter strike
<Starnestommy> jtaylor13: gnome-panel?
<Davidium> uhm
<_adriaan> jtaylor13: what do you mean by reset?
<Davidium> can someone help me edit my grubsettings?
<evil_tech> _adriaan: not from any computer other than my windows box
<iclebyte> Davidium, can try..
<Davidium> it's somehow refering to hd2.5
<jtaylor13> starnestommy the desktop bar on top were you have the exit button
 * iclebyte thinks grub is a **** design
<Davidium> but it should be refering to 0.5
<Deags> ok im in need of a lil advice i play a game called ultima online works fine under wine but it lags pretty bad any idea how i can tone down the lag in the game pretty old game takes small processor and barely any ram to play i currently am running a radeon 9600 which is more then sufficient for the game any ideas?
<_adriaan> evil_tech: did you mount manually or through fstab (with smbfs)
<agx> i've installed read-edid, so the display does not supports DDC1 and DDC2 transfer; is there a website that has modelines for those 7" 800x480 display?
<iclebyte> grub> root(hd0,5) | grub> setup(hd0)
<evil_tech> _adriaan: i set up the drive during installation so it is mounted automagically at boot
<_adriaan> evil_tech: except it's not, apparently :)
<Davidium> thanks
<Davidium> seems too easy for it not to work :)
<evil_tech> _adriaan: not in a way that is usable to the network anyways
<_adriaan> evil_tech: do you have smbfs installed?
<iclebyte> Davidium, probably is =)
<prettyricky> How can I get my pen to work on my tablet toshiba satellite? It was working on 7.10 but upgraded to 8.04
<Starnestommy> jtaylor13: oh... Is the entire top panel gone?
<evil_tech> _adriaan: it is now
<jtaylor13> group: my next problem is now everytime i click the exit button it makes the entire bar disappers.
<Davidium> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<jtaylor13> starnestommy yes
<Starnestommy> jtaylor13: try running "killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel & disown"
<mgolisch> Davidium: i only knew that kind of stuff if you feed bash shell scripts to dash or something
<_adriaan> evil_tech: got my query?
<Ten98> ubuntu is gay
<mgolisch> Davidium: or if you try to run foreign arch binary files
<jtaylor13> starnestommy:will that reset the bar
<MrObvious> Ten98: Troll much eh?
<Fishscene> Ten, none of that please
<Starnestommy> jtaylor13: it should
<iclebyte> Davidium, you need to type 'grub' into the command line to get the 'grub>' terminal
<Ten98> what
<Ten98> it is gay
<genii> Ten98: Don't use it then and go elsewhere
<Ten98> Windwos XP is better
<Fishscene> last time Ten
<Kohlrak> anyone know how to get USF files to play in hardy?
<MrObvious> Ten98: Either be constructive or get out of here.
<_adriaan> jtaylor13: what do you mean by reset? change back to how it looks on fresh install?
<Vlet> Ten98: okay then. do you have a question?
<Starnestommy> Ten98: this channel is for ubutnu _support_, not trolling
<Deags> ten98 !respect
<Ten98> ok I have a question
<TooFly> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kohlrak> Don't feed the trolls =p
<cn23> My computer doesn't resume from standby or hibernation, got any ideas?
<TooFly> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ten98> why bother with shitty linux, just download a pirate copy of windows if you want a free os?
<Fishscene> ﻿!ops | Ten98
<MrObvious> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<iclebyte> ahaha
<War2> iTunes 7.6.1.9 stopped
<evil_tech> what is with all the nasty people in here lately
<Kohlrak> !Players | Myself
<MrObvious> Ten98: Because Linux isn't crappy, and pirating is illegal.
<ubottu> Myself: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<PriceChild> Ten98: Because that would be illegal and bad. Its also offtopic here.
<gnomefreak> ?
<iclebyte> Ten98, windows is a far superior design.
<MrObvious> Ten98: And you will get in trouble.
<jtaylor13> starnestommy:no go
<Ten98> so is child porn, doens't stop you downloading it
<gnomefreak> oh nvm see it
<Charitwo> ten has been striking all sorts of channels
<Vlet> Ten98: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<_adriaan> just ignore him ...
<iclebyte> =)
<Fishscene> Thanks!
<Sindacious> -Alchy|Telnet- VERSION Microsoft Telnet, bu t don't tell anyone :P
<_adriaan> evil_tech: did you get my query or shall we move to separate channel?
 * iclebyte had to work on a windows box today and hated it.
<julio_neto> Kohlrak: (the problem about FIrefox) happen it >> ﻿Falha de segmentação
<MrObvious> _adriaan: Sorry I have to state the obvious. :p
<Deags> lawl ten get a life sum of us actually need linux help instead of counseling
<julio_neto> Kohlrak: in english is something like >> Fail of segmatation.
<iclebyte> heh
<Starnestommy> jtaylor13: try restarting the desktop display with ctrl+alt+backspace
<evil_tech> _adriaan: i installed smbfs and restarted the samba service. no go
<julio_neto> Kohlrak: or Segmatation error.
 * mgolisch has to work on them every workday and he hates it the most
<pedervl> Thanks Simonft
<_adriaan> evil_tech: join me in channel #evil_tech?
<Starnestommy> julio_neto: segmentation fault
<mgolisch> pain in the arse to work as admin in a windows network
<mgolisch> :)
<cn23> does anyone know how to fix issues with stand by on 8.04???????
<Kohlrak> Julio_neto, you may have to re-install it =p
<jtaylor13> starnestommy:no go.I had a guy tell me before a command to reset.I lost it
<iclebyte> mgolisch, the windows admin at my old work couldn't see the advantages of linux he thought that it just made everything 'harder' ..
<pedervl> In a fresh install with Ubuntu 8.04, where do I find compiz? I know it's installed since I saw the name when updating packages.
<Deags> can i use a diff video driver other then hardware on wine would that make my games run faster?
<mgolisch> iclebyte: i love linux, iam using linux since i was 13 or so
<julio_neto> Kohlrak: what's the best form to do it? (ps: I know how to use ubuntu, just say what to do)
<Fishscene> iclebyte, as an admin, I'm still wrestling with that. Although I am giving Ubuntu a heck of a try
<Vlet> pedervl: appearance control panel
<erUSUL> pedervl: System<Preferences>Appearance
<cn23> anyone know how to make 8.04's standby work???
<erUSUL> pedervl: last tab
<Kohlrak> Uninstall completely in synaptics and reinstall
<mgolisch> cn23: nvidia?
<prettyricky> How can I get my pen to work on my tablet toshiba satellite? It was working on 7.10 but upgraded to 8.04
<cn23> yes
<[Lowkey]> I'm having a lot of trouble getting my built in microphone on my webcam to work.. The webcam is installed and works but the microphone doesn't.. I tried changing my audio input to USB camera and making sure nothing was muted but it still doesn't work.. Can anyone help me? :(
<iclebyte> mgolisch, me too, RedHat 6.2 then FreeBSD, then Slackware, then Gentoo, then finally the holy grail - Ubuntu - a productive workstation OS
<mgolisch> i remember you had to do some setting
<pedervl> Vlet and erUSUL - Ok I will check, thanks.
<mgolisch> iclebyte: i have been using suse, then debian, then gentoo, now ubuntu
<Kohlrak> Lowkey, what's your sound card?
<cn23> do you remember what?
<tarkus> quick question.. im investing in a DSLR camera, if i need to do some color grading and levels/adjustments in gimp, will it be just as good quality as aperture/photoshop?
<[Lowkey]> Kohlrak: It's a mobo integrated one on my laptop
<[Lowkey]> Kohlrak: I think it's an open source intel one
<Deags> hello everyone does anyone have any tips for making games run smoother in under wine
<julio_neto> Kohlrak: OK! Thank you!
<Kohlrak> then it should work... Can you get a regular mike to work?
<iclebyte> Fishscene, stick with it. it'll only get better. I setup an LDAP server using Ubuntu a couple of weeks ago, it was a bit of a nightmare but then the beauty of it is you can script the adding of accounts etc so you could keep logs for the auditors =)
<Vlet> Deags: might be better to ask in #winehq
<jtaylor13> Starnestommy:i give up there is so many b.s. things in linux,such as this i will just use my windows.Maybe i will try linux when they get it more user friendly.Command lines are fun and all but gee whiz what a pain to get the simpliest thing to work.Is there a more user friendly linux out?
<Deags> o ok ty viet
<Myxb> hi! i defined a hotkey in kde, how do i assign a root-script to it? (i can choose the script but it is not executed)
<[Lowkey]> Kohlrak: I don't have a regular mic or I wouldn't be bothering with this.. but my audio in general works fine
<iclebyte> mgolisch, I like gentoo, although portage should not have been written in python..
<mgolisch> cn23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend maybe that helps, but it doesnt seem to have been updated for hardy
<Bodsda> jtaylor13, what are you having problems with?
<Starnestommy> jtaylor13: I've heard that fedora and suse are easy to use, but I've never tried them
<mgolisch> iclebyte: yeah portage is cool, its so flexible
<mgolisch> :)
<jsoftw> fedora is horrible, I know that.
<bbeattie> I'm looking to add some files that appear on the desktop of a custom live CD.  I don't see a /home/ubuntu/Desktop (or /home/ for that matter even).  I've build some live cd's, I just don't see how the ubuntu user and Desktop structure is created or where it exists. Any general "look at this script/file" is all I need to get going.
<mgolisch> i hate all rom distris somehow
<jsoftw> Its a beta distro
<mgolisch> rpm
<jtaylor13> #1. the desktop bar exit button disapperars when i click it to exit.i need the command to reset it back to the factory.
<jsoftw> Yeah, its a horrible package system
<Kohlrak> LowKey, i think i've seen this before, but i forget what was done
<mgolisch> we use redhat at work, i hate it
<iclebyte> mgolisch, i'm using gentoo for my final year project in an embedded device - looked into GNAP but i couldn't be bothered to learn it indepth enough to make the changes i needed on my timescale
<jsoftw> yep :(
<Kohlrak> if you wait, you should see more stuff on it eventualy
<[Lowkey]> Kohlrak: Think! PLEASE!! lol its been bothering me for weeks
<mgolisch> atleast the rom frontends in the distris i tested yet have been horribly slow compared to apt-get
<dasdajs> Hi, where is the pure-ftp config in ubuntu??
<mgolisch> rpm
<Kohlrak> Lowkey, i'll do my best but i also have issues of my own to work on, have you tried searching the forums yet?
<[Lowkey]> yeah..
<Vlet> dasdajs: probably in /etc/
<miwachiru> Stupid question unrelated to Ubuntu, but how do I register my nickname?
<dasdajs> Vlet, it's not :S
<Kohlrak> Lowkey, no results or not working?
<jsoftw> miwachiru: /msg nickserv help
<Starnestommy> miwachiru: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup stpes 1 and 2
<[Lowkey]> no results relaly
<[Lowkey]> i tried every result I got
<Kohlrak> !register | miwachiru
<ubottu> miwachiru: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Davidium> iclebyte: ok then what
<MrObvious> My laptop (Dell Vostro 1700) has media buttons that have Play/Pause, Previous, Next, and Stop buttons. I can get them to work with Rhythmbox, but I don't like the interface as much. How can I make it so those buttons work with other musical players such as Amarok?
<TangentCollision> my ip tables are screwed up or something, because I can't access the internet
<Kohlrak> Lowkey, did they have the same sound card/usb device?
<[Lowkey]> no
<pedervl> TangentCollision - Maybe you can configure it.
<Vlet> dasdajs: you have no 'pure-ftpd' directory in /etc?
<[Lowkey]> well same usb device
<Davidium> iclebyte: root (hd0,5) gives "unrecognized comman"
<dmsuperman> Can anybody tell me why it is that all the fonts from the msttcorefonts package look damaged? The only thing I can think of that I changed recently is installing Freetype 2.3.5, and for the past 3 days (I installed it 6 days ago) all fonts from the msttcorefonts package (Times New Roman, Arial, etc.) look terribly pixelated, to the point where I can't read them at fullsize (18px fonts even).
<iclebyte> rpm's are aweful
<iclebyte> Davidium, 1sec
<dasdajs> Vlet, yes I do, but no pure-ftpd.conf.
<Kohlrak> Lowkey, try to check if your sound card supports mic input (should be an incompatability list), but i don't know if that'd make a difference or not, but it should.
<TangentCollision> pedervl yeah, I need help with that
<[Lowkey]> okay
<[Lowkey]> actually
<pedervl> TangentCollision - You can read the iptables documentation or read the source to understand the processes.
<[Lowkey]> Kohlrak: when I have windows installed it works fine
<iclebyte> Davidium, how did you decide it should be on 0,5 ?..
<Davidium> iclebyte: because it works
<Kohlrak> Lowkey, doesn't matter in windows. Windows has its own drivers, linux has its own
<Davidium> partition number 5 on the first hd
<thorny_sun> how can I disable sudo?
<ogt> hi there, face browser is not showing screen names anymore, any suggestions????
<[Lowkey]> okay where would I find the compatibility list?
<Kohlrak> probably on the hardware forum of the ubuntu forums
<MrObvious> thorny_sun: You need root access somehow!
<Kohlrak> thorny_sun, why?
<Starnestommy> thorny_sun: why would you want to disable it?
<iclebyte> you get the grub terminal up then "root (hd0,5)" (with the space) then "setup (hd0)"
<[Lowkey]> ok
<mneptok> thorny_sun: do not disable sudo.
<KrimZon> thorny_sun: as in create a user that can't sudo?
<orudie_> orudie
<[Lowkey]> Kohlrak: Any idea why my mouse would stop working when I charge my laptop?
<ogt> hi there, face browser is not showing screen names anymore, any suggestions????
<ogt> using hardy
<mgolisch> ogt: thats some bug
<Vlet> dasdajs: perhaps this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<thorny_sun> Kohlrak: Starnestommy: because I'm the only one who uses this laptop, and if I've already logged in then there's no need for me to be typing in passwords constantly-- I can shut lid and force login again if I ever want
<Kohlrak> Lowkey, nope, mine works just fine. Could be a setting in there some where
<dasdajs> Vlet ty
<[Lowkey]> it doesnt STOP working
<mattywarr> hi - i'm having problems with random freezups - i've read on the forum that one way to fix it is to compile kernel 2.6.25 - but i'm a bit of a linux n00b - how would I go about this?
<[Lowkey]> it just spazzes out
<ogt> mgolisch, is there any kind of patch that needs to be applied???
<[Lowkey]> and clicks randomly
<mneptok> thorny_sun: disabling sudo is not the answer
<Kohlrak> Lowkey, that sounds like a loose wire XD
<thorny_sun> mneptok: what is then?  how to stop annoying password queries?
<[Lowkey]> where?
<mneptok> thorny_sun: sudo -i
<cn23> here goes noting
<cn23> nothing*
<ogt> I mean, I happened all of a sudden, no more usernames showing up
<Kohlrak> Lowkey, havn't a clue... XD
<[Lowkey]> lol
<[Lowkey]> it only happens
<[Lowkey]> after i plug it in
<[Lowkey]> its so weird
<Starnestommy> thorny_sun: there's an option for /etc/sudoers that's documented somewhere in its manual page
<FloodBot2> [Lowkey]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[Lowkey]> im about to switch back to windows :(
<prettyricky> Does anyone here know how to get the pen on a tablet toshiba laptop to work???
<ogt> i've got them properly setup though
<MrObvious> !enter | [Lowkey]
<ubottu> [Lowkey]: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mneptok> !enter | [Lowkey]
<mneptok> hahah
<Kohlrak> Lowkey, i have both OSes, i am so close to getting rid of windows though. =p
<MrObvious> [Lowkey]: Hmm that's odd. Try ubuntuforums.com
<[Lowkey]> okay
<MrObvious> [Lowkey]: I find that the forums are very helpful especially if others have had the same issue.
<MrObvious> [Lowkey]: Do a search first.
<MrObvious> Is there a way to split a WAV file?
<Kohlrak> MrObvious, yulp.........
<MrObvious> Kohlrak: How?
<xim> i just formatted gutsy and installed hardy, i cant figure out how to get compiz back.  I have my restricted drivers enabled, and when i got to appearance >visual effects and set it to extras it doesnt enable it like i expected it to..... and theres no advanced desktop settings under perferences....but compiz is installed in synaptic
<Kohlrak> MrObvious, look up the wave format, you'll notice it's pretty much raw data. never did it myself, but if you can program it shouldn't be too difficult
<jbuncher_> xim:  install compizconfig-settings-manager to get the Advanced Settings app back
<xim> ah ok thx
<Wanderer> hmm, since they put in the patch a few weeks ago to stop requiring extended maintenance, we've had more extended mainteance tues
<MrObvious> Kohlrak: Ahh nevermind, found something on Google.
<selocol> Can someone teach me how to install a xchat script?
<xim> mrobvious you can always install ubuntu studio audio in synaptic im sure theres stuff in there that will do it
<dmsuperman> Can anybody tell me why it is that all the fonts from the msttcorefonts package look damaged? The only thing I can think of that I changed recently is installing Freetype 2.3.5, and for the past 3 days (I installed it 6 days ago) all fonts from the msttcorefonts package (Times New Roman, Arial, etc.) look terribly pixelated, to the point where I can't read them at fullsize (18px fonts even).
<iclebyte> ubuntu-studio has a wikid ghome theme =)
<t0nto> Hello all!
<MrObvious> :\
<belorix23112> hey, i just reinstalled Ubuntu 8.04, my nvidia driver isnt working please help
<stroyan> selocol:  Put the script file in ~/.xchat2/ ?
<c00l2sv> hi, did somebody succeed in configuring postfix with dkim-filter ? can that one help me too?
<MrObvious> belorix23112: Just go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and install it from there.
<selocol> stroyan: thanks
<MrObvious> dmsuperman: Try ubuntuforums.com if no one helps here.
<MrObvious> Err .org
<Kohlrak> Anyone know how to play RMI files on ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> MrObvious, alright, thanks for the tip
<MrObvious> YW
<belorix23112> MrObvious: ive already done that, i know from before there a command you have to use
<iclebyte> Kohlrak, real media?
<MrObvious> belorix23112: Which part are you on?
<bn> i have a hp pavilion N5415 and ubuntu screen does not fist the laptop sceen, i put info at http://pastebin.com/m4a83ab5c
<iclebyte> Kohlrak, VLC has pretty good support for most things, but i've never heard of RMI - except in Java..
<MrObvious> belorix23112: What exactly are you having problems on?
<bn> and my name is bill nix
<sCOTTo> hey guys my mouse keeps moving elsewhere on my screen when I close a window or minimise it - anyone got any ideas? I Am running latest with gnome - std ubuntu desktop edition on Dell notebook - im sure its a setting but cant seem to find it!
<belorix23112> MrObvious; the driver for nvidia isnt working
<Kohlrak> iclebyte: no, riff midi. timidity says it supports it but it doesn't seem to play the custom instruments (the whole point of RMI)
<sCOTTo> its driving me crazy
<[Lowkey]> scotto: does it only happen when its plugged in?
<iclebyte> oh..
<ironfoot_495> Hello people I'm having a problem with cups. I get the error => recoverable: Network host 'localhost' is busy. I've looked at a lot of different forums and still can't find the cure.
<sCOTTo> [Lowkey]: nah its a touchpad
<Kohlrak> iclebye: so no idea and try the forums which typically tells me nothing?
<[Lowkey]> scotto: yeah but does it happen when its not plugged in?
<dmsuperman> MrObvious, just so I don't waste mine (and others) time in the wrong place, do you have a suggestion for which category such a thread might go in?
<sCOTTo> [Lowkey]: nah its a touchpad - it is built into the notebook... it doesnt plug in...
<MrObvious> dmsuperman: No. I closed Firefox and am shutting down.
<MrObvious> belorix23112: That's descriptive. I g2g sorry.
<bbeattie> Anyone know how to auto launch an application on a custom ubuntu live CD?
<Dante123> hi all.  Having problems getting wifi to work under 8.04 with a Dell Inspiron 1300 with a Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver (rev 02)  Any suggestions?
<belorix23112> Ive just reinstalled Ubuntu and the Nvidia driver isnt working any suggestions
<dmsuperman> MrObvious, alright, thanks anyway
<rhizmoe> Dante123: care to tell us what the problem is?
<Kohlrak> Dante123, assuming you want wireless. try NDIS =p
<[Lowkey]> Scotto: I mean when the notebook is plugged in
<[GSF]Martin> belorix23112: have you got the correct driver?
<Soulwarp> !nvidia | belorix23112
<ubottu> belorix23112: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<prettyricky> Does anyone here know how to get the pen on a tablet toshiba laptop to work???
<sCOTTo> [Lowkey]: plugged in to WHAT ?
<t0nto> Hello all
<jcox> Hey I need some help. need video codex for the totem movie player. Thanks
<t0nto> need some help
<Dante123> Well, first it wouldn't connect.  Then is would show my wifi network, but the signal was at 0%.  So I disabled it under hardware drivers....then rebooted....then reenabled.  Now I don't even get the wireless showing up at all
<erUSUL> !codecs | jcox
<ubottu> jcox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[Lowkey]> scotto: When the laptop is plugged into the wall (:/
<sCOTTo> power///??????
<[Lowkey]> yes
<jcox> ok Thanks
<sCOTTo> no
<[Lowkey]> next time it does it: unplug it from the wall and see if it stops
<[Lowkey]> if it does
<Dante123> ﻿Kohlrak exactly what do you mean?  NDIS=p ?
<[Lowkey]> theres no known fix yet
<sCOTTo> it is perm.
<erUSUL> !w32codecs | jcox
<ubottu> jcox: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sCOTTo> [Lowkey]: nah its permenant
<[Lowkey]> hmmm
<[Lowkey]> couldn't tell you then
<[Lowkey]> sorry
<slidge> does anyone know how to get moyre than 8 loopback devices?
<sCOTTo> i wish i knew what teh setting is!
<iclebyte> Kohlrak, http://www.linuxsampler.org/about.html ?
<sCOTTo> its starting to make me agro...
<marreco> hello anybody can help-me to get dual monitor with intel gma900 ! almost there
<sCOTTo> marreco: what video card
<belorix23112> How do install the Nvidia Driver, the restricted driver in Hardware Drivers isnt working. The ubuntu how to isnbt helping
<sCOTTo> what version of linux
<Dante123> ﻿rhizmoe basically, only wired connections showing up right now.....no "Enable Wireless" at all on the tray icon when right click
<marreco> sCOTTo: intel gma900 with ubuntu 8.04
<sCOTTo> !nvidia | belorix23112
<ubottu> belorix23112: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marreco> sCOTTo: im using displayconfig-get
<laeg> are cleartype fonts better in hardy for an lcd?
<sCOTTo> marreco: is it a normal driver or an restricted one?
<belorix23112> sCOTTo: that doesnt help
<sCOTTo> ok sorry
<sCOTTo>  :)
<Nith> can anyone tell me why my keyboard (full usb keyboard) which worked fine in gutsy seems to ignore the numlock?
<marreco> sCOTTo: i get dual monitor on test but when i click on keep setings on test screen he dosent keep the setings
 * sCOTTo is using ATI with dual monitors
<Gin> belorix23112: did you try to restart your pc and then try again? that worked for some how
<belorix23112> Gin: yes i have
<erUSUL> slidge: http://www.slax.org/documentation_loop_mount.php
<Dante123> When I had 7.10 on this beast, I enabled restricted driver and then it took me to a page where I clicked on the firmware....but doesn't seem to do that under Hardy (or did it once)
<Soulwarp> belorix23112 try running gnome-display-properties
<marreco> sCOTTo: did u know what can be?
<sCOTTo> marreco: yeah it doesnt seem to KEEP the settings after a reboot... its annoying. - on the other hand - it doesnt detect when you have unplugges the second monitor either :)
<sCOTTo> marreco: nah i gave up :)
<sCOTTo> hehe
<marreco> no after reboot
<J-Unit> i have a slow internet connection and ive been trying to update to hardy but dont want to anymore, the upgrade process dint pass the point were it had to fetch files...how do i undo all the changes it has made?
<belorix23112> Soulwarp: max res is 800x600
<marreco> just after the test
<marreco> i see dualscreen on test but after no more
<marreco> just a clone
<Dante123> should I try to completely remove b43-fwcutter and then redo the enable under hardware drivers??
<brocebeats> anyone know how to connect to a subversion server though a socks5 proxy
<Dante123> Anyone?
<marreco> sCOTTo: ?
<sCOTTo> marreco: nah i gave up :)
<stroyan> brocebeats:  How about a tsocks wrapper command.
<marreco> :(
<Kohlrak> Dante, worth a shot
<marreco> so anyone ?
<howapt> Trying to use GParted to shrink my vista partition and use the space for Ubuntu, only problem is... regardless if I sudo in, or su to root, when the program loads it shows keyrings next to the drives, and I cant edit anything
<brocebeats> i am not familiar with that command stroyan
<marreco> i just need to know how to use the config of displayconfig-gtk on xorg
<msnbot> c/lear
 * sCOTTo needs to go :)
<belorix23112> I use nvidia for graphics, and the restricted driver isnt working and needs to be reinstalled help please and !nvidia doesnt help
<Nith> ok, I fixed it
<_adriaan> laeg: what do you mean by 'better'?
<stroyan> brocebeats:  Use the 'tsocks' package to get the 'tsocks' command. You configure a proxy with /etc/tsocks.conf file. You run a command transparently using a proxy with 'tsocks command'.
<jbuncher_> howapt:  Is that because the drives are mounted?
<brocebeats> thats nifty
<_oOMOo_> Cron question - I want to back up some files daily to another machine using scp - are the scripts run as root in cron.daily?
<brocebeats> but i need subversion to actually connect via the socks5 not just checkout
<evilbug> am i just blind,or banshee doesn't have and eq?
<iclebyte> _oOMOo_, you can use sudo <username> script.sh to run them as whoever you want
<howapt> jbuncher_: Well, when I unmount the Vista drive, I get an error symbol, instead of a keyring symbol, and on the info it says that the data cannot be read... all of the drives are still uneditable
<t0nto> how so i find out what module is my wireless card is? its a intel 3945ABG but when i run "sudo modprobe -r ipw3945" i get an error can find that module
<jbuncher_> howapt:  try installing ntfsprogs
<howapt> jbuncher_: includes a partitioner?
<belorix23112> My Restricted Nvidia Driver is enabled but says its not in use plEASE HELP
<_oOMOo_> iclebyte I actually want them to run as me not root, cos I have passwordless login set up for my username
<jbuncher_> howapt:  I think Gparted will use ntfsprogs to play nicely with ntfs file systems
<jbuncher_> howapt:  I don't know if gparted uses the ntfs-3g stuff
<howapt> jbuncher_: will give it a try
<iclebyte> then use 'sudo _oOMOo_ scriptname.sh' in cron
<erUSUL> t0nto: iwl3945
<iclebyte> _oOMOo_, read up on /etc/sudoers you can do it with no password
<t0nto> so its not iwp3945
<stroyan> brocebeats:  I don't understand the distinction you make between 'connect' vs. 'checkout'.
<belorix23112> ﻿My Restricted Nvidia Driver is enabled but says its not in use plEASE HELP
<howapt> jbuncher_: not in the repositories
<jbuncher_> howapt:  They're in mine....
<Flannel> _oOMOo_: stuff in crontab is run as the user
<belorix23112> ﻿My Restricted Nvidia Driver is enabled but says its not in use plEASE HELP
<arooni> i accidentally typed control + s in a ubuntu ssh terminal... how do i recover?  and who the **** created a command that can freeze up stuff?
<jbuncher_> howapt:  ntfsprogs is in main
<Flannel> arooni: you mean in screen, yes?
<arooni> Flannel, yes
<_oOMOo_> thanks iclebyte - Flannel do I need to specify the username in crontab - if the script runs as anything but me then my backup machine will ask for a password
<t0nto> so how do i find that?
<Flannel> arooni: Everything is still running, you just can't see it.  ctrl-Q (or reconnecting) will make it all visible again
<Arky44> hello all. I've done something horibly catastrophic to my ubuntu laptop -- reset the filesystem permissions. Is there a way to get them back to their defaults? Right now I can barely hang on to a tty as root, much less gdm as myself :P
<marreco> anyone can help to keep the displayconfig-gtk settings??
<arooni> eipc fail to whomever implemented control + s
<Flannel> arooni: xoff xon
<_oOMOo_> Flannel at least I guess it will as the ssh keys are in my $home/.ssh directory
<Flannel> _oOMOo_: crontab is run by the user, and is a per-user file.
<howapt> jbuncher_: found it, bit of a nublet, been installing programs through the console and as "apt-get install ntfsprogs" wasnt running I presumed the worse
<laeg> are cleartype fonts better in hardy for an lcd?
<jbuncher_> ah
<Tetris> hey guys
<laeg> _adriaan: i don't know they were described as being better for lcd
<howapt> lol
<Tetris> can i ask a non ubuntu question
<laeg> !offtopic | tetris
<ubottu> tetris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_oOMOo_> Flannel ok I get you, thanks.
<Dante124> Kohlrak it worked!  Typing on wireless now.
<Dante124> thanks
<Arky44> hello all. I've done something horibly catastrophic to my ubuntu laptop -- reset the filesystem permissions. Is there a way to get them back to their defaults? Right now I can barely hang on to a tty as root, much less gdm as myself :P
<jrib> Arky44: what did you execute exactly?
<Arky44> jrib: it wasn;t terminal, just graphical. i changed them all to root.
<Wanderer> Anyone ahving problems with wow+wine+hardy?
<howapt> jbuncher_: no change, still the keyrings
<jrib> Arky44: recursively?
<NekoKun> how to edit a vps DNS zone?
<stroyan> Arky44:  There seems to be a sad lack of utilities to fix file permissions and ownership for the dpkg based distros like ubuntu.  If you have a good system to model after you could use chmod and chown with the --reference option to set file permissions like the good system.  Perhaps mounting your / from a liveCD boot.
<Arky44> stroyan: i've tried the live cd...unfortunately i only have one with an outdated kernel :(
<TaRDy> not sure if this is the right place, is there a good free hard disk cloning tool?
<jrib> TaRDy: dd? partimage?
<beli> Arky44: you messed with file permissions/ownership?
<jbuncher_> howapt:  unmount it
<got^root> hello, need sme help with icons
<Arky44> beli: yup
<howapt> jbuncher_: genius
<stroyan> Arky44:  An outdated kernel won't have too much affect on the files present in the system part of the filesystem.
<howapt> jbuncher_: well, thanks, I mean lol
<TaRDy> jrib, are those ones to look up? I just got a new laptop and want to image the factory install
<jbuncher_> howapt:  no problem
<Arky44> stroyan: i know, but the CD wouldn't load
<Arky44> the kernel
<Choicefresh> hey so what should i do about the partitioning error?
<heatxsink> what is the lastest version?
<jrib> TaRDy: yeah
<beli> i am new to ubuntu, but isnt there a manifest file?
<jrib> heatxsink: 8.04
<heatxsink> what is the name?
<heatxsink> so I can upgrade i'm on gutsy atm
<howapt> jbuncher_: if I can pick your brain one last time, how will I go about increasing the linux partition, surely unmounting linux will kill my session? (I say surely, I know nothing)
<got^root> well, m just gonna throw this
<got^root> i tried installing mac4lin icon theme 0.4 on 8.04
<heatxsink> hardy
<arooni> how do i run:  sudo locale-gen en_GB.UTF-8 ... i'm getting:  'locale-gen command not found'
<stroyan> Arky44:  If your box will boot from the liveCD then you should be able to mount the hard disk file system and fix it from there.  If it won't boot from the liveCD, then you certainly need a different one.
<homecable> whats the name of the pack to install that has gcc
<homecable> etc
<Arky44> stroyan: here's the error i get when i log in:
<got^root> now i get this error after applying it "Network manager applet could not find some required resources"
<ompaul> homecable, build-essential
<jbuncher_> howapt:  As long as there is space available to the right of the partition (in the little picture in gparted), you can grow an ext3 partition.  You do need to unmount the file system though.  You can do this (for example) running from a live cd.  Just install gparted.
<homecable> yeah
<howapt> jbuncher_: ok, thanks again
<jbuncher_> howapt:  no problem
<ompaul> beli, not as such, look in system administration synaptic package manager
<Egghead2> got problems with my raid 5 array, wount mount now, ran xfs_repai -n, and got "entry "clockwork orange.iso" at block 0 offset 1144 in directory inode 2013266226 references non-existent inode 51034395" any one know what this means, and if i let xfs_repair fix it will i loose that file?
<beli> ompaul: i just asked because Arky44 needs to fix file perms
<beli> ompaul: with a manifest file he might be able to use find with xargs and some little awk/sed to fix them up
<ompaul> beli, yuk not a hope that I am aware of
<badjoker> is there any iranian here ?
<raul> hola como puedo poner mi carpeta de favoritos de ie en firefox???
<arooni> how do i run:  sudo locale-gen en_GB.UTF-8 ... i'm getting:  'locale-gen command not found' .... what should i do (ubuntu hardy)
<arooni> is there a separate chan for unbuntu server?
<stroyan> beli:  It is odd.  There are some md5sum checker packages for debian based systems.  But packages to not have a manifest with file permissions and ownership.
<ompaul> beli, time to do that / reinstall and reconfigure = more than 1
<ompaul> arooni, yes #ubuntu-server
<Flannel> arooni: This is an appropriate channel as well
<cathartia> I'm having trouble getting my wifi settings to "stick" with 8.04.  Everytime I reboot I have to go back in and manually configure them.
<NekoKun> Hi all... Please, I have a Ubuntu VPS and I want to look and learn about DNS Zone... unfortunelly all I find in google is DNS servers for browsing ... Which file hosts the dns information?
<ompaul> NekoKun, check out named
<Arky44> stroyan: /etc/gdm/Xsession : Beginning session setup... (*newline) Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_US. (*newline*) Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default. (*newline*) mkdtemp
<cathartia> Is there a known issue with the wifi config tool?
<got^root> how to pm on this channel
<Flannel> !ir | badjoker
<ubottu> badjoker: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<marreco> anyone can help to keep the displayconfig-gtk settings??
<Starnestommy> got^root: /msg
<Nith> thats crazy
<Nith> my terminal actually displayed those chars
<NekoKun> ompaul: thanks
<arooni> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<arooni> Can't exec "locale": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16. .... how should i fix?
<arooni> how should i set the locale on my ubuntu? ;p
<badjoker> Flannel: i know ;)
<Vixus> Right, banshee has suddenly started scrolling through all the songs at high speed instead of playing the one I want it to..
<data_user> 1321 user - thats a wow
<beli> Arky44: what are you trying to do atm?
<Arky44> change the file permissions back to where they were, and somwhow fix the above error
<cathartia> I'm having trouble getting my wifi settings to "stick" with 8.04.  Everytime I reboot I have to go back in and manually configure them.
<cathartia> Is there a known issue with the wifi config tool?
<arooni> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<cathartia> I did not have this prblem with Xubuntu 6.06
<ko> hi all
<ToxicSoul2> Im having an issue with grub and ubuntu. I have two IDE drives, and just added a SATA drive today. When I reboot with the sata drive in I get a grub error of "Error 15", if I dont have the SATA drive in, it works.. any ideas?
<data_user> ko : hi
<beli> Arky44: why not reinstall your packages?
<Flannel> ToxicSoul2: your GRUB stage 1 is looking for the wrong drive to find /boot,
<Flannel> !grub | ToxicSoul2
<ubottu> ToxicSoul2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ko> can anyone point some url or explain how to setup ipv6 to make a vhost on irc?
<Flannel> ToxicSoul2: first link there will help (do it with the other drive in)
#ubuntu 2008-05-13
<belorix23112> Everytime i start up Ubuntu i have to run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper is there anyway i can make it so i dont have to
<node357> ko, maybe try #ipv6
<ko> ok ty
<wirechief_intel> arooni maybe something here, use google dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Flannel> ToxicSoul2: the problem is your BIOS apparently lists SATA before your IDE, so your first IDE was 0, and is now 1 (with your SATA being 0).
<cathartia> Is there a known issue with the network-admin for wifi stuff?
<cathartia> I'm having trouble getting my wifi settings to "stick" with 8.04.  Everytime I reboot I have to go back in and manually configure them.
<Flannel> !repeat | cathartia
<ubottu> cathartia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<shawnb> new ubuntu user here ... looking for programming editor suggestions
<arooni> VIM!
<ToxicSoul2> Flannel: yeah and there is no option to change it in the bios, I've tried installing grub over just it hasn't worked yet =p
<shawnb> looking for an editor that will keep a list of my scripts functions down the side
<cathartia> what is ndiswrapper?
<TaRDy> shawnb, i like jeditor, and you can split the windows
<Arky44> beli: how?
<wirechief_intel> cartharitia search google but this is one http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=2&url=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F192845&ei=VcwoSKOwM4SmpwSknry0Cw&usg=AFQjCNGBH6Ws4Vf-3ax8Z5fVHqZ7wcH02w&sig2=eNYvQNMBXiGIcHmZM5kiJw
<shawnb> sort of like an object inspector
<belorix23112> cathartia, its a program that can be used to run unsupported wireless cards and stuff but i can run anything other than jsut wireless
<Flannel> shawnb: Perhaps eclipse or anjuta??  You're looking for a full blown IDE
<beli> shawnb: a developing editor? use eclipse, anjuta or codeblocks
<Starnestommy> cathartia: it's a tool that lets linux use most windows networking drivers
<nickellery_> cathartia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<shawnb> was a big fan of Notepad++ for windows ...
<Dante124> hey, I want to run smartctl -a on my hd.....but not sure what the syntax should be.....I have to point it to the HD.....what should be after the smartctl -a?
<jesus_christoffe> hi gods and jesuses
<wirechief_intel> Dante124: try man smartctl
<Cinni> I thought the plural form was 'Jesi'.
<schnauzer> shawnb: try running notepad++ in WINE.
<Flannel> shawnb: Notepad++ gave you a list of that stuff?    Notepad++ is based on SCintilla, you may like SCiTe.
<Arky44> shawnb: you can also use gedit ("Text Editor"). You can set it to highlight all the key workds and such
<shawnb> not looking for a full blown IDE, just a syntax highlighting text editor with a few extras
<Dante124> ﻿wirechief_intel  ERROR: smartctl requires a device name as the final command-line argument.
<beli> shawnb: or gvim and folding options
<ko> node357 everyone afk there, could u help me out?
<Flannel> shawnb: Check SCiTE out, it uses the same engine as Notepad++, so you'll feel right at home.
<Arky44> beli: how should I reinstall my packages
<wirechief_intel> Dante124: well maybe smartctrl -a /dev/sdX  where x is your hd
<nassty> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ko> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<shawnb> Is there a way for get SCiTe to list my scripts functions ?
<cathartia> I know my wifi card works: when I configure the network settings in network-admin I can connect.  But when I reboot the settings are gone.  When I type them in again I can connect though.
<beli> Arky44: i am searching for a solution.....i use slackware mostly...new to ubuntu.....but there was a trick with dpkg....i cant remember atm....be patient
<YEAEZUZ> hello
<shawnb> thanks for these suggestions (everyone), I'm googling them as you offer them
<YEAEZUZ> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Arky44> beli: sorry :)
<wirechief_intel> Dante124: do fdisk -l to see what your device names are probably sda
<Dante124> that was it...thanks ﻿wirechief_intel
<nassty> hello everybody, bcm4318 in hardy
<Flannel> shawnb: I dont know
<Cinni> I'm inexperienced, trying to install WinXP as a subordinate operating system, but of course the accursed thing refuses to install properly.  And in the process of installing, it seems to have taken out the startup management utility, I think its name is GRUB, but I've been wrong before.  I'm booting off my Ubuntu 64 bit install disc, how can I fix GRUB so that I can get into my Ubuntu install?
<beli> Arky44: basically you can do a list of all installed packages...then clear the installed package list...and use a script to reinstall them
<Flannel> !grub | Cinni
<ubottu> Cinni: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<YEAEZUZ>  
<beli> Arky44: or lets better say...to install over old ones
<Cinni> Frank you, Ubottu.  Frank you very much.
<Choicefresh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4944784
<cathartia> right now I'm having this problem with Xubuntu 8.04 but I also had it with Ubuntu
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: maybe your missing /etc/resolv.conf with your dns settings
<nassty> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<HummaKavula> hi all
<johnrush> !it8212
<ubottu> Factoid it8212 not found
<cathartia> I don't see how /etc/resolv.conf has anthing to do with my wifi network settings.
<HummaKavula> is anyone alive?
<nassty> I'm pretty alive
<cathartia> my dns server is persisting across reboots
<howapt> is there a way of configuring Keyring? oft. I will have to load a program twice because the Keyring prompt and the program decide not to load
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: well if they are missing it wont work well.
<howapt> ( ? )
<HummaKavula> thank gods.. so irc isn't dead?
<nassty> I don't think so
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: easy to find them cat /etc/resolv.conf
<cathartia> wireschief: the dns settings persist fine - it is the network settings like network name and auth info that gets whiped out
<HummaKavula> last time i used irc was about 10 year ago
<nassty> I love ir
<nassty> irc*
<ringer> what is it better to do, an upgrade or clean install if i want to move from 7.10 to 8.04
<howapt> HummaKavula: Same here! Only came back on thanks to Ubuntu (god Im turning into a fanboy)
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: do you have a /etc/network/interfaces  file ?
<HummaKavula> i needed it so badly
<SeaPhor> not with 1,315 people in this one channel alone (counting bots, droids, gnomes and moles)
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: does the /et/network/interfaces file disappear ?
<howapt> SeaPhor: please dont bring attention to my mole
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: does the /etc/network/interfaces file disappear ?
<cathartia> wirechief:I'm not with the machine right now.  Is /etc/network/interfaces modified by network-admin?
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: yes i would think it is.
<Intangir> in nautilus, when i backspace to goto the parent directory. its beeping at me! even though i have system beep turned off in gnome preference
<_oOMOo_> ringer IMHO if it's not too much hassle I'd do a clean install.
<Intangir> its really annoying
<Intangir> it didnt do this before upgrading to 8.04
<cathartia> wirechief: what is that?  I do have an ubuntu machine with me - a different one
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: yes i would think it is. you can see when it was created with ls -l /etc/network/interfaces
<beli> hmm
<laeg> Intangir: clearly you have angered the kernel!
<Fishscene> LOL
<cathartia> wirechief:  what kind of info is in there?  wireless net name and auth info?
<_Petrov_> someone a tutorial, how can i install Pinnacle PCTV Pro e330 on ubuntu?
<Intangir> laeg: how do i unanger it
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: unforntunately my lappy uses a different distro but (i cant test to see the contents for you)
<beli> to fix permissions...wouldnt it help to make a list of all installed apps with dpkg -l.....and then force-install them again?
<Intangir> laeg: btw werehamster was looking for you in pulseaudio
<SeaPhor> is there a channel for um, ,,, channels? like how to make one and permanent?
<[GSF]Martin> /cs register help?
<belorix23112> ﻿Everytime i start up Ubuntu i have to run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper is there anyway i can make it so i dont have to
<RyanPrior> I have a full tarred, gzipped Linux filesystem that I want to try and boot in VirtualBox. How can I turn that filesystem into a virtualbox disk?
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: maybe it is a setting or bug but google Hardy interfaces bug
<laeg> Intangir: i am afraid i don't know but ty
<cathartia> wirechief:  I'm looking at the interfaces file on a machine that has only an ethernet card (no wifi) it shows some stuff that I think I entered using the network-admin
<wirechief_intel> cathartia:  or bug  Hardy wifi interfaces
<mneptok> Intangir: turn off desktop effects
<beli> RyanPrior: you mean you've got a gzipped tarball of that partition?
<ringer> _o0M0o_ am i able to basically overwrite 7.10? or do i have to partition space around 7.10 to make room for 8.04?
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: yes they all do.
<cathartia> is Hardy the name given to 8.04?
<RyanPrior> beli: I've got a gzipped tarball with a /boot, a /usr, and so on.
<Starnestommy> cathartia: hardy heron
<Fishscene> Cathartia, yes
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: but the lappy might be little diff, i can paste this one for comparison
<cathartia> chief:  the thing is - I observed this bug on v6.06 too
<wirechief_intel> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RyanPrior> beli: It's part of my filesystem and I want to boot it as a VirtualBox filesystem.
<ringer> when i do a clean install of 8.04, will the install automatically get rid of my 7.10 for me? or do i manually have to get rid of it myself?
<camonz> hi, i've been seeing some articles on improved font rendering for feisty, and was wondering how to configure that for hardy
<cathartia> chief:  am I supposed to be looking at paste-bin right now?  I don't know how that owkrs
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11755/   not much there.
<ToxicSoul2> Flannel, followed the link but it didn't help =\
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: thats whats in mine.
<_oOMOo_> ringer you can use the same partition and the installation process will format it for you.
<User70> hi
<greg_universe> tonight xp goes away
<User70> hi
<User70> how do i play?
<beli> RyanPrior:never used virtualbox....but you can mount the tarballs with the loopback feature
<Acglaphotis> User70: Hi, play what?
<User70> i jsut came upon this on  google
<User70> the game
<ringer> okay, thank you _o0M0o_
<User70> zombie game
<SeaPhor> greg_universe, Congrats!
<^Tech-Help^> !yay | greg_universe
<ubottu> greg_universe: Glad you made it! :-)
<hello_> Hello! How do I make it so a new partition automatically mounts?
<ringer> i will do that right now, wish me luck!
<cathartia> wirechief: can you see mine? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11756/plain/
<RyanPrior> beli: That's neat, but could you then use something like QEMU to boot from that?
<tmapj> could anyone tell me if its possible to install ubuntu from a thumbdrive?
<iclebyte> when i do 'whereis java' it lists /opt/java/bin/java but when i type 'java' on the commandline it says the program 'java cannot be found'
<User70> how do u play the zombie game???????????????????????????
<Acglaphotis> User70: Which zombie game exactly?
<mneptok> User70: you don't wrong channel. please drive through.
<RyanPrior> hello_: You edit your fstab.
<_oOMOo_> ringer you probably need to choose manual partitioner during the installation process to make sure this happens and only that one partition is formatted. Remember to back up $home! Esp if it's on that partition! Good luck
<User70> zday game
<cathartia> wirechief: ok, so I can at least confirm that those files are getting written properly by network-admin
<faisal_> السلام عليكم
<User70> z day age,
<User70> game
<cathartia> wirechief: you must not be using network-admin?
<Acglaphotis> User70: Do you have flash installed?
<User70> yes
<ToxicSoul2> Im having an issue with Grub and Ubuntu. I have two IDE drives and recently added a SATA drive.. my mobo sees the SATA first and I can't change that.. I've tried booting via a live cd and a few different grub installs but nothing has worked so far: http://rafb.net/p/Bpdy7I69.html
<hello_> RyanPrior: How?
<tmapj> could anyone tell me if its possible to install ubuntu from a thumbdrive?
<Pici> User70: This is the Ubuntu support channel, please move along.
<RyanPrior> iclebyte: how about "which java" ?
<highsaccharose> appropriate name faisal
<mneptok> Acglaphotis: stop.
<howapt> How do I quit IRC with a message?
<RyanPrior> hello_: You can find some documentation on Google, I'm sure.
<Starnestommy> howapt: /quit message goes here
<User70> fuck you bitch
<Pici> howapt: /quit message!
<beli> RyanPrior: never tried...i use XEN for virtual stuff
<RyanPrior> howapt: /quit (message)
<tmapj> howapt what IRC client do you have?
<marreco> ok .. anyone if i set my video driver i810 intel i can get dual monitor but i lose the compiz and if i use the intel experimental modseting i get compiz but lose the dual monitor
<Acglaphotis> mneptok: sorry i thought it was a firefox problem he was having
<tmapj> could anyone tell me if its possible to install ubuntu from a thumbdrive?
<RyanPrior> beli: Sure. Suppose you have a tgz'd filesystem and you want to boot it using Xen. What would you do?
<marreco> anyone can help me
<marreco> ?
<RyanPrior> !helpme | marreco
<ubottu> marreco: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ToxicSoul2> Im having an issue with Grub and Ubuntu. I have two IDE drives and recently added a SATA drive.. my mobo sees the SATA first and I can't change that.. I've tried booting via a live cd and a few different grub installs but nothing has worked so far: http://rafb.net/p/Bpdy7I69.html
<Thorney> Hi, I'm trying ﻿to get MythTV going on Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64... can anyone help?
<tom540> Hi.  I'm trying to configure a new version of tilda... it wants "lex" - but i can't find anything like that.  tried google, tried repos... tried getdeb.net.  Anyone have any ideas?
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: maybe here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/81473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81473 in gnome-system-tools "Feisty: Network Settings does not save configuration" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Bodsda> bazhang, u alive m8???
<tmapj> could anyone tell me if its possible to install ubuntu from a thumbdrive?
<Pici> !usb | tmapj
<iclebyte> RyanPrior, shows nothing..
<beli> RyanPrior: enable xen in the kernel first.....make image files out of the tarballs....and read the xen docu howto use them :)
<^Tech-Help^> !repeat | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<marreco> ok .. anyone if i set my video driver i810 intel i can get dual monitor but i lose the compiz and if i use the intel experimental modseting i get compiz but lose the dual monitor ... anyone?
<ubottu> tmapj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<iclebyte> RyanPrior, I installed the JDK manually from the .bin file on suns site
<bursi> ciao belli
<Brent^> Is it possible to set a different background for each side of the compiz cube?
<tom540> Hi.  I'm trying to configure a new version of tilda... it wants "lex" - but i can't find anything like that.  tried google, tried repos... tried getdeb.net.  Anyone have any ideas?
<stroyan> marreco:  Have you seen what xrandr says about dual-monitor connections with modesetting?  It likes xrandr for configuration.
<Cinni> Skulls for the Skull Throne!  time to see if this works.  Thanks, lads and lizards!
<beli> tom540: install flex
<marreco> i have downloaded and make a test but i dont know how to use xrandr
<cathartia> wirechief: exactly
<cathartia> ubottu: exactly
<ubottu> Factoid exactly not found
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: more https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/82803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 82803 in gnome-system-tools "[network-admin] breaks /etc/network/interfaces (dup-of: 80622)" [Medium,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 80622 in system-tools-backends "[Feisty] network-admin forgets static in interfaces" [High,Fix released]
<marreco> stroyan: i have downloaded and make a test but i dont know how to use xrandr
<wirechief_intel> cathartia: good luck
<Thorney> mythTV anyone?
<marreco> stroyan: can u help me?
<stroyan> marreco:  Start with "man xrandr".  It lets you list outputs and set modes for each output.
<mneptok> Thorney: nope. PS3 here. ;)
<Thorney> ps3 = expen$ive!
<wirechief_intel> marreco simple use of xrandr is  xrandr in terminal, you can then set resolutions xrandr -x 1024x768 or whatever is supported that you wanna use.
<mneptok> Thorney: so are computers for an HTPC. and they won;t play Blu-Ray or games. ;)
<marreco> stroyan: im seen the man right now but i dont understand so much about this! example .. how can i get the XID for the --output
<marreco> ?
<wirechief_intel> marreco  xrandr -s 1024x768 or whatever is supported that you wanna use.
<bluefoxx> whears the magical hidden trash folder gone to now? uit used to be /home/<user>/.trash but its changed locations and now i cant delete corrupted items from the command line[sudo rm -R /home/bluefoxx/.trash/*] as my computer decided to freeze while i was moving a folder between disk drives
<zash> gnome-panel froze and it wont die
<wirechief_intel> marreco  xrandr -x is wrong
<bluefoxx> speaking of which, my computer has been completely freezing a lot lately
<stroyan> marreco:  plain 'xrandr' will list the possible output IDs and their possible modes.
<bluefoxx> when im doing not much on it[only burning a disk or browsing the web/files]
<marreco> stroyan: i do this but i cant find where is the XID
<bluefoxx> even reisub stops working
<beli> bluefoxx: check your ram
<wirechief_intel> bluefoxx: what grapics card and driver are you useing ?
<bluefoxx> beli: i did that all night >. >
<caram> Hello :D
<mneptok> bluefoxx: /home/$USERNAME/.local/share/Trash/files
<caram> /mode $me +x
<D-Unit> i installed ubuntu inside windows on my other comp and restarted comp but were do i go to actually run ubuntu inside windows [xp pro]?
<caram> bleh
<zash> ah, now it died, nm
<bluefoxx> wirechief_: PCI nvidia 6200 OC and nvidia-glx-new
<stroyan> marreco:  --output wants names like "VGA"
<bluefoxx> mneptok: tyvm ^^ [now i can go back to working a little more efficiently]
<caram> D-Unit, what do you mean?
<marreco> thanks
<caram> Do you mean in something like VMWare?
<bluefoxx> beli: it came up with nothing <. <
<marreco> stroyan: thanks i will try now
<wirechief_intel> bluefoxx check for buggy driver, use google search: Nvidia hangs Gutsy or so
<Zaiden> How do I get to the ALSA config panel?
<D-Unit> caram, i installed ubuntu inside windows but in all programs i cant find it
<bluefoxx> wirechief_: usin hardy here...
<caram> What do you mean inside windows?
<caram> :X
<caram> how did you install it?
<[Lowkey]> LOL
<Starnestommy> D-Unit: that's not how ubuntu works, unless you're using Wubi
<[Lowkey]> LOLLLLLLLL
<beli> bluefoxx: increase your debug level and make a sync mounted partition and put your log files there
<stroyan> marreco:  There are notes and examples at http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<Brent^> D-Unit: LOOK OR SOMETHING CALLED WUBI
<Brent^> oops caps
<caram> I'm guessing he's using Wubi
<caram> :|
<Brent^> for*
<caram> You can't "install" ubuntu in windows
<Brent^> yes, you can
<caram> Ubuntu is an operating system like Mac or Windows
<Brent^> look up wubi
<wirechief_intel> bluefoxx see also http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<caram> Yes
<caram> Wubi
<mneptok> caram: no, it's not, thankfully.
<Pici> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<HummaKavula> of course you can :)
<Sergeant_Pony> has there been no updates in the last couple of days?
<bluefoxx> wirechief_: kk
<caram> I know what wubi is :|
<wirechief_intel> bluefoxx well just change that to what you use when you google
<Pici> Then stop arguing semantics
<HummaKavula> eventually you may use virtual machine :)
<ringer> when i upgrade and do a clean install, deleting all linux partitions, do i delete the swap and extended partitions too?
<caram> I dont think it's necessary ringer
<wirechief_intel> ringer no ,not necessary to do all that just the root partition
<bluefoxx> beli: hows that?[for a first time, that was a little over my head]
<sixforty> I can only run dosemu suid root, otherwise LOWRAM mmap: Invalid argument / Segmentation fault. Don't know whether it's a dosemu problem, or specific to hardy.
<ringer> ok, so when in hardy, run gparted, then delete my root partition, then run the install?
<wirechief_intel> ringer just format the partition you want to use, that will take care of it.
<bluefoxx> i thought my system hangups were due to my CPU for a while, so i switched to standard clock speeds[didnt fix it] then switched to a different CPU
<chris2020> Hi - Exaile does not show new music folder I added - Someone know best way to update this?
<wirechief_intel> ringer you can do that with gparted or within the installer
<beli> bluefoxx: well....i do that to see what is the last thing that has been logged via syslog daemon before failure happens....in common you use async mounted partitions....and async logging. means that syslogd writes data to disc when some buffer has been filled. if you use sync mounting and sync logging.....it MAY log the thing that caused your crash...
<bsd> I've got a really biiig problem, my pendrive doesn't work
<Brent^> how do I restart compiz?
<anomoly> what are the benefits of installing ubuntu inside windows as apposed to creating a dedicated partition?
<wirechief_intel> bluefoxx: there have been reports of the nvidia driver causing hangs, you just downgrade to vesa for test
<bluefoxx> beli: so which files/folders do i look at?
<Brent^> anomoly: you can uninstall it via add or remove programs
<bsd> when i connect it to the usb the pendrive just flashes once an then it turns off
<wirechief_intel> bluefoxx: just make a backup before you do.
<bsd> what can i doo?
<ringer> wirechief, which is easier? i have never used gparted brfore
<schnauzer> !msg ubottu repomirror
<ubottu> schnauzer: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wirechief_intel> bluefoxx: just make a backup before you do. of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<caram> ringer, they are both rather easy to use.
<schnauzer> !msg ubottu etiquette
<ubottu> schnauzer: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bluefoxx> wirechief_intel: my travan didnt agree with linux >. > i wound up tossing it into my 98 box
<caram> just use the more popular one(I think it's gparted)
<beli> bluefoxx: man syslogd.conf
<wirechief_intel> ringer not sure easier is relative, use the manual partitioner in the installer. but gparted will work from a livecd too.
<bluefoxx> beli: ty ^^
<wirechief_intel> bluefoxx: lol
<mneptok> wirechief_intel: in my family, relatives never make anything easier. :/
<beli> bluefoxx: and read howto mount a partition sync
<ringer> caram, and wirechief, thanks for your help.
<ringer> wish me luck, here i go
<caram> np
<caram> gl :D
<beli> bluefoxx: man mount, cat /etc/fstab
<wirechief_intel> ringer np
<caram> lol fstab
<bluefoxx> wirechief_: ok, thats easy enough[i tried backing up my core system to old TR-1 tapes with no luck]
<beli> caram?
<caram> hmm?
<caram> I read as facestab
<mneptok> ugh, ringer uses Bell. reformatting his partitions is the least of his problems
<bluefoxx> beli: i have no trouble mounting drives XP i run three extra hards plus a raid5 array for music files ^^
<beli> bluefoxx: yeah, but you should read about sync/async mounts
<caram> mneptok, is there something wrong with Bell?
<bluefoxx> beli: ok, i will learn the difference : \
<bluefoxx> beli: thanks
<mneptok> caram: more than what's right with them.
<beli> np
<caram> oh
<AnswerGuy> I have a pretty obscure question to ask ... so I'm not sure if someone would prefer to take it into PM with me.  I'm trying to create a customized initrd for Hardy (netbooting it) such that I can tickle an internal web server with the busybox wget script (with a ReSTful query like: ?req=register&mac=00-AA-11-BB-22-CC-33&ip=123.45.67.89
<mneptok> AnswerGuy: this is *so* the wrong channel for you :)
<mneptok> AnswerGuy: try a dev ML
 * spass is away: ( while [ $away -eq true ]; do sleep 1s; done )
<bluefoxx> beli: going by name, im deducing so far though, that a sync mount writes the data ASAP while a asinc waits to be unmounted, for the buffer to fill or some other event to happen right/
<AnswerGuy> I boot with break=mount and this drops me into the initrd/Busybox shell --- and I can configure the net address, and find the mac and IP addresses (munging them into the right form)
<AnswerGuy> The only problem I'm having is getting any sort of name resolution to work! :(
<Pici> !away > spass (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<Catkingdom> I can't get my linux to recognise my sound card's existance, even though it worked under Windows and is a fairly standard card, circa 1999.
<mneptok> Catkingdom: ISA?
<AnswerGuy> Would #ubuntu+1 have any developers in it?
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: is it an ISA card?
<Catkingdom> mneptok: No, Sound Blaster
<wirechief_intel> AnswerGuy there is a bug with booting into a busybox with Gutsy is that your problem ?
<mneptok> Catkingdom: SB can be ISA, AFAIK
<anomoly> has anyone here done the ubuntu install within windows? If so, is the performance reduction worth it?
<beli> bluefoxx: thats it...and thats why there is the sync command. and guess what happens if your box crashes? it does not write tha buffered data to log files ;)
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: sudo modprobe snd-sb[hit tab, tab to list more]
<AnswerGuy> No, wirechief_intel, this is Hardy and I'm able to get to the BB shell with break=mount without any problem.
<bluefoxx> beli: ahh...i see. so how do i find out which my drives are using?
<beli> bluefoxx: in common async mode is better, because of the i/o load...but in debug case...
<AnswerGuy> the only problem I'm having is getting DNS resolution.
<wirechief_intel> Answer ok
<beli> bluefoxx: it has nothing todo with your drives, but with how you mount them... --> fstab
<Catkingdom> bluefoxx: "FATAL: Module snd_sb not found."
<wirechief_intel> AnswerGuy: well that takes place with the /etc/resolv.conf file
<AnswerGuy> Tried creating that.
<AnswerGuy> No go
<RyanPrior> I have a full tarred, gzipped Linux filesystem that I want to try and boot in VirtualBox. How can I turn that filesystem into a virtualbox disk?
<mneptok> Catkingdom: is it an ISA card?
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: get it to list more sound blaster modules by hitting tab key twice
<AnswerGuy> I suspect that I don't have libnss_dns.so files
<mneptok> Catkingdom: no one cares about the model name. we want the interface type. :)
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: then choose the one from there and type in the rest
<AnswerGuy> but something on the system must be able to do it because my nfsroot mount options are by hostname, not by IP addr (I think ... let me check)
<Catkingdom> mneptok & bluefoxx: The command returns "FATAL: Module snd_sb not found."
<Starnestommy> .back
<kanuha> need help with getting an external monitor working on laptop. Display wonturks during post, but not in Ubu
<wirechief_intel> AnswerGuy:  nameserver 4.2.2.1 or something like that in the file
<Starnestommy> whoops
<AnswerGuy> Ooops --- that bites!  I did have to use IP addr for the nfsroot= argurment!
<linkmaster03> how can I see the wireless settings being used through terminal?
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: thats cause thats just the family of coundblaster cards, not a specific module for them
<Starnestommy> linkmaster03: iwconfig
<[GSF]Martin> ifconfig can set the settings
<beli> linkmaster03: iwconfig
<[GSF]Martin> *w
<alexander_> hello
<wirechief_intel> linkmaster03: maybe sudo ifconfig
<AnswerGuy> wirechief_intell: no offense but I can create valid resolv.conf files in my sleep.  I've been doing Linux systems administration for 16 years and occasionally teaching it for about 10.
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: you need to find the model of your card. EG a soundblaster AWE series is snd-sbawe
<linkmaster03> Thank you guys
<Catkingdom>  mneptok & bluefoxx: what does "ISA" mean anyway, the type of physical connection that it goes into? (the type of BUS socket)?
<alexander_> Is there an app that lets me use and login to windows external desktops?
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: yes
<_Net> Hi I got a problem. No one is able to connect to my computer. I mean I can't remote desktop, I can use lampp only in localhost, no one use gobby (multiplayer text editor), basically anything that involves me running from my computer doesn't work.
<wirechief_intel> AnswerGuy: sounds like you have all the self-help you need then ;)
<mneptok> Catkingdom: correct, ISA pre-dates PCI
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: ISA is older, common in pre-/00 machines
<Catkingdom>  mneptok & bluefoxx: K, its the really old black-kind of socket, not the white one or the brown one.
<AnswerGuy> It's not a resolv.conf problem; it's more of a library issue (like not having any libnss_dns --- and not having the code linked statically into anything in the initrd image.
<_Net> I dont know why, before I can go to http://<myip> and it would show me lampp now i can only do it via http://localhost
<mneptok> Catkingdom: that's ISA, and it will not work.
<[GSF]Martin> _Net: firewall?
<Catkingdom>  mneptok & bluefoxx: why not?
<beli> AnswerGuy: its more a design problem....
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: yes. the white is PCI[current] and brown is AGP[replaced by PCI-E]
<Imaginal> In the shell, how to you cd to a directory with a space in the name?
<_Net> I doubt it. Ubuntu even has a firewall?
<kanuha>  need help with getting an external monitor working on laptop. Display works during post, but not in Ubuntu
<_Net> It was working Wonderful 2 days ago
<_Net> And I didnt change anything
<bluefoxx> mneptok: i got a ISA card working in my other machine
<mneptok> Catkingdom: for the same reason your new Toyota won't react well to shoving coal in the gas tank. times change. :)
<[GSF]Martin> _Net: router?
<AnswerGuy> beli: what design problem?
<beli> Imaginal: you need to escape special chars
<mneptok> Catkingdom: you in the US?
<bluefoxx> mneptok: no reason he cant, provided he can find the correct module
<_Net> I have the ports forwarded too.
<beli> Imaginal: use cd foo\ bar
<Catkingdom>  mneptok & bluefoxx: no, UK.
<btfielder> can anyone help with reading dvds in ubuntu 8?
<greg_universe> lol
<beli> Imaginal: or try cd "foo bar"        ...it has to do with your shell expansion
<[GSF]Martin> btfielder: you'll need the restricted drivers
<mneptok> bluefoxx: feel free to help do that. i'll cut my losses and recommend a 2 quid PCI sound card ;)
<j2k> has anyone got the boot freespace error when upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04?  I'm not sure if i have to resize it or if i can delete files
<btfielder> ive got them
<Imaginal> beli: Thank you much *_*
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: which model of soundblaster is it?
 * AnswerGuy thinks I'll have to add yet another cmd argument passed by the pxelinux.cfg/* file to give me the registration server address.
<beli> AnswerGuy: that you need to use ip
<btfielder> trying to read data dvds
<btfielder> cant mount them
<Catkingdom>  mneptok & bluefoxx: I'll have to pull it out to find out: I'll go find a screwdriver.
<[GSF]Martin> oh
<bluefoxx> mneptok: i find that the awe64pro i had from my first computer runs very nicely so far :)
<AnswerGuy> beli: well it is an nfsboot configuration after all.  And NFS is generally done over IP
<mneptok> bluefoxx: cool, my AWE64 refused due to BIOS oddness.
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: you can allways boot he windows and look in the device manager
<mneptok> bluefoxx: but hey, maybe this guy has your BIOS. ;)
<Veinor|away> I can't get wireless to work on my HP dv9235nr.
<mneptok> bluefoxx: 2 quid soundcard = waaaaaaaay easier
<bluefoxx> mneptok: ouch:( you tried PnP?
<Veinor|away> with hardy heron.
<mneptok> bluefoxx: oh yes.
<j2k> Do i need to resize my boot to upgrade to hardy or can i delete files?
<AnswerGuy> (I guess there's some new experimental NFS over RDMA that's being toyed with recently --- but that's not relevant to this)
<bluefoxx> mneptok: cheap PCI== fired my mobo T_T
<Veinor|away> I have an Intel 3945ABG
<beli> AnswerGuy: right, thats what i guessed.....design problem of nfs
<Catkingdom>  mneptok & bluefoxx: I've probably got a PCI sound card in the attic, Its just I don't really want to go into thr attic :P. The linux doesn't have windows on it.
<beli> nfs is really old...like ftp *shrug* but both still used widely
<iclebyte> grrr!! ubuntu puts 127.0.1.1 <hostname> into /etc/hosts and it breaks java's RMI registry!
<kanuha> how can I get my laptop to see my external monitor?
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: ah. i though i saw you say you had it booting windows and linux, my bad :\
<iclebyte> kanuha, it should work straight away
<kanuha> iclebyte: it did during post, but not once Ubuntu starting booting
<j2k> are there any files I can delete from my boot in order to upgrade to 8.04? or do i have to resize?
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: so you figure out what kind it is? the creative card usually boast they're model name on them somewear
<iclebyte> kanuha, if it doesnt then make sure you have the right driver for your laptops video card and look in System -> administration -> screens and graphics
<caram> kanuha, I know that some laptops, such as a thinkpad require you to press the fn key + then the f7 key
<AnswerGuy> Well, my plan is to add dropbear (SSH) support into the initrd --- and make it so I can have machines boot into the initrd and dynamically select their NFS server, register their MAC/IP address, have a server generate a pxelinux.cfg/xx-yy-zz-aa-bb-cc configuration file, and wait for a callback to reboot into that new configuration
<Brent^> kanuha: try hitting fn + f4
<iclebyte> kanuha, unless you have an nvidia card in which case use the nvidia control panel
<caram> or that
<Catkingdom>  mneptok & bluefoxx: Sound Blaster Model CT4180, Circa 1997, Chipset ViBRA 16C.
<caram> what kind of laptop are you using, kanuha?
 * iclebyte just wasted 3 hours because of this host entry
<Brent^> iclebyte: I feel your pain : /
<iclebyte> thanks
<kanuha> fn f4 worked
<andreas007> Does anybody has a clue why with KDE4 Remix on Hardy 8.04 changing screen resolution is not possible. I have a notebook with a intel 915 and an extrenal TFT. Resolution is always identical to the notebooks internal 1024x768.
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: one sec there
<kanuha> thx all
<Brent^> yw kahuna
<kanuha> the display lookes wierd on the external though
<Catkingdom>  mneptok & bluefoxx: Fairly dusty too, though that shouldn't stop it working :P
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: so long as its not choked by dust, it works
<Brent^> its funny how many problems are caused either by a) bad default settings or b) people overlook something simple (i.e. volume is all the way down)
<beli> AnswerGuy: evil stuff :) how many boxes do you need this for?
<caram> try going to system, screen resolution kanuha
<caram> and see if that helps
<kanuha> I have a nvidia video card, should I install the nvidia settings
<Brent^> brent113: is your birthday january 13th?
<rcsheets> huh
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: try "sudo modprobe snd-sb-common" , then in alsamixer[from command line] check if it sees a sound card
<rcsheets> i wasn't expecting to be auto-connected here
<beli> AnswerGuy: wow dropbear is really small....
<miwachiru> Is anyone here familiar with Second Life?
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: any luck
<Catkingdom> bluefoxx: sudo modprobe snd-sb-common returned nothing, so presumably it worked. Whats an alsamixer?
<cottontop> hello
<iclebyte> Catkingdom, alsamixer is a commandline program for setting your volume levels
<Veinor|away> I can't get wireless to work on Hardy with my Intel PRO 3945ABG, any advice?
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: alsamixer is a program for adjusting sound levels from a terminal
<iclebyte> Veinor|away, which version?
<Brent^> Veinor|away: is that a laptop card?
<Veinor|away> Which version of what?
<iclebyte> ubuntu
<Veinor|away> Hardy.
<Veinor|away> Yes it is.
<iclebyte> my card worked out the box no problems
<iclebyte> i have the same chip in my viao
<Veinor|away> No driver's showing up in the driver manager, despite the fact that one did in Gutsy
<Catkingdom> bluefoxx: Great. How do I use it?
<iclebyte> check out the 'restricted drivers'
<evil_tech> Veinor|away: my card worked out of the box as well
<rcsheets`> oh, haha. i didn't know what network i was on.
<rcsheets`> that was funny
<Veinor|away> I did. Nothing at all is snowhing up there iclebyte. I mean the video card is, but no wireless.
<Brent^> Veinor|away: I had to restart Ubuntu twice before my laptops card showed up
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: run it from the terminal and if it correctly sees the sound card, then hit escape and type in "sudo gedit /etc/modules", and add a new line to the end of that document, then type in the "snd-sb-common"
<iclebyte> do you have the wireless switch turned on on the laptop?
<iclebyte> =)
<Veinor|away> Yeah :P
<iclebyte> do 'iwconfig' on the commandline
<Veinor|away> I can find networks but I can't connect.
<ether_c> Hi, has anyone else had problems with Brasero "creating checksum" indefinitely rather than burning stuff?
<sparky01> Anyone see this?  http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS6736055367.html
<Veinor|away> iwconfig works fine
<sparky01> And now on Linux - Adware
<Sergeant_Pony> flannel you here?
<cottontop> is there a "visual C ++" or C++ software that I can run on linux?
<sparky01> wtf!
<Catkingdom> bluefoxx: I really have no idea how to use alsamixer, just give me the exact command.
<Chris_Were> does anyone know how to install 8.04 off the command line?
<Veinor|away> it says it's using e1000 drivers
<Veinor|away> are these the ones it should be using?
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: that is the command. run it, when it opens if it sees the sound card[should say the name of the sound card] then exit it with escape key and then add the "snd-sb-common" to /etc/modules
<beli> good night folks, need some sleep
<evil_tech> any one here handy with samba?
<Veinor|away> or should I get new ones?
<ttmontoya> Hi Im having trouble with my resolution i have an ati rage m3 card how do I configure it.
<Chris_Were> i need to knoe hoe i can start a command line install on 8.04
<Brent^> cottontop: its called g++ you compile C++ files via the command line
<iclebyte> Veinor|away, it should be using the ipw3945d
<Catkingdom> bluefoxx: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<ether_c> Hi, has anyone else had problems with Brasero "creating checksum" indefinitely rather than burning stuff?
<evil_tech> Chris_Were: alternate cd
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: then the module isnt the right one...
<iclebyte> see if ipw3945d exists in /etc/init.d/
<cottontop> thx brent.  where do i access g++?  I am running 8.04 ubuntu
<jtaylor13> set my tool bar on the top of my desktop.can someone tell me the terminal command.
<evil_tech> Chris_Were: select your language and then press F4
<sparky01> Anyone running Nexuiz server?
<iclebyte> what exactly is the 'alternate cd' ? whats the difference?
<Brent^> cottontop: just type g++ in terminal
<Veinor|away> iclebyte: nope
<Chris_Were> english
<evil_tech> alternate cd is text based
<sparky01> iclebyte, its light installer
<evil_tech> no GUI
<Brent^> cottontop: followed by the program file you want compiled
<ttmontoya> How do I set up my repos to get the right drivers for my video card from ATI
<Veinor|away> how do I get ipw3945d?
<Pixeltime> and more install options
<sparky01> much nicer and faster
<Catkingdom> iclebyte: Alternate CD has a simple installer, instead of the live CD, for computers with > 192mb of RAM
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: did the sound card say anything else on it[i probabally have one of it but its burried somewear amongst a pile of parts]
<dmsuperman> Can anybody help me figure out why fonts from msttcorefonts are terribly pixelated? I have tried all combinations, with/without full hinting, with/without subpixel smoothing, reinstalling msttcorefonts, etc. Nothing works, all fonts from that package, in any interface, are extremely pixelated, and this started a few days ago
<Veinor|away> that's odd. it's under /etc/modprobe.d
<iclebyte> Veinor|away, do 'sudo modprobe ipw3945'
<Chris_Were> how do i select my language
<cottontop> great!  Also, is there a wait to set vim as my editor in the terminal?  I am not sure where the configuration files like vimrc exrc
<Chris_Were> oh right i got it cheers
<iclebyte> right then do an 'lsmod | grep ipw3945' and see if its listed
<arrrghhh> i'm using kubuntu and no one seems to be able to answer my question.  has anyone been able to setup external bluetooth speakers?  i'd be willing to give gnome a shot, but kde is usually easier with stuf flike this.
<Veinor|away> FATAL: Module ipw3945 not found
<Chris_Were> is that on the alternative or normal cd?
<sgillespie> how do i disable a module (pcspkr) permanently?
<evil_tech> alternate
<arrrghhh> kbluetooth connected to the device, but now i don't get what i need to do to get it working...
<Chris_Were> thanx alot i owe u one
<Veinor|away> so how do I install it?
<evil_tech> select it from the menu and follow the prompts
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: ok, did it say "CT" on it?
<Catkingdom> bluefoxx: It says, "Sound Blaster Model CT4280", Circa 1997, Made in singapore, Chipset ViBRA 16C (Circa 1995), and on the back it says its tested to comply with FCC standards, and theres two serial numbers
<evil_tech> anyone using guest access with samba?
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: then it would be a soundblaster ct...one sec
<Veinor|away> i heard it's iwlwifi now
<cottontop> is there a better chat room for me to be in to learn more about developing on the linux OS when I have been programming in Windows environment?
<cottontop> using C++/g++
<evil_tech> Veinor|away:it is i think backtrack's wiki has some stuff on the Intel 3945 cards
<evil_tech> ill see if i cant find it again
<neil_d> I have a printer connected to my ubuntu computer, I want to share this with another ubuntu computer, can I do this via Linux or do I need to use samba ?
<jtaylor13> set my tool bar on the top of my desktop.can someone tell me the terminal command.
<TaRDy> how do i make it so i can write to a mounted drive?
<jrib> TaRDy: what filesystem?
<Veinor|away> jtaylor13: gnome-terminal ?
<TaRDy> jrib, ntfs
<jrib> !ntfs > TaRDy (read the private message from ubottu)
<TaRDy> thank you
<jrib> jtaylor13: can't you just drag it with your mouse?
<Catkingdom> bluefoxx: any luck?
<alexander_> what cheap laptop should i buy that works well with ubuntu? both wireless and sound should work. also graphics acceleration have to work...
<jrib> alexander_: eee pc?
<jtaylor13> veinor:sorry i add panel bar on the top of my desktop.I want to reset it to factory.The problem i am having today is everytime i click the red exit button the entire bar disappears and i have to hold down the power button to exit.
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: ok, so these are the sound blaster modules, try the same thing with each of them until alsamixer shows something >snd-sb16       snd-sb16-dsp      snd-sb8-dsp    snd-sb-common       snd-sb16-csp       snd-sb8        snd-sbawe
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: one should work...
<alexander_> jrib: Does it support graphic effects in ubuntu?
<Simonft> ﻿can someone help me with a broadcom? i have tried !broadcom
<ubernoobie> I am dual booting ubuntu with windows xp and would like to know how big the swap,boot should be.
<jrib> !laptop > alexander_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> alexander_: I believe so.  ubottu has sent you a more complete list
<evil_tech> ill see if i cant find it again
<nickellery> <ubernoobie> generally a swap twice the size of your RAM works
<nickellery> <ubernoobie> Boot should be a minimum of 5gb
<evil_tech> anyone know if the guest samba account works?
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: a useful pair of tricks in the terminal are <tab key> after typing the first part of a command and <tab tab> to list more commands[or options]
<sten_> alexander_: maybe one of these? http://system76.com/index.php?cPath=28
<ubernoobie> okay so since my ram is 2gb should it be set as 512mb
<Simonft> ﻿can someone help me with a broadcom? i have tried !broadcom
<HummaKavula> ubernoobie: it is simple - your swap should be something between 0.5 - 10 GB
<jtaylor13> group:here is my problem   i add panel bar on the top of my desktop.I want to reset it to factory.The problem i am having today is everytime i click the red exit button the entire bar disappears and i have to hold down the power button to exit.
<mneptok> ubernoobie: laptop or desktop?
<ubernoobie> its a desktop
<arthur> i have a question? how do i determine a prossess id to kill. from termanal ?? bash: kill: motion: arguments must be process or job IDs
<nickellery> <ubernoobie> sorry, the other way around.  But since you have 2gb of ram, a 2-3gb swap partition should be fine
<mneptok> ubernoobie: with 2GB of RAM yuor swap can be quite small.
<evil_tech> probably will be overkill
<Jburrke> hey everyone :D
<nickellery> ubernoobie, note that when you install Ubuntu, it automatically generates a SWAP partition
<Starnestommy> arthur: "ps aux" will tell you the names and PID numbers of all runing programs
<arrrghhh> no BT gurus?
<HummaKavula> ubernoobie:  just set it to 2xRAM
<bluefoxx> !tab | Catkingdom
<ubottu> Catkingdom: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<iclebyte> arrrghhh, whats your question?
<binvij> hi, can someone help me for configuring sound card on lenovo Y410 on ubuntu 8.02
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: a better explaination of what i was trying to say ><
<mneptok> arrrghhh: what's the question?
<sten_> ok getting some weird results from my cups print-server:  from my laptop, all ports appear to be closed, while from my file-server, all ports that should be open are open.  It does not seem to be a hosts.deny problem.  Also, there isn't a firewall between the print-server and my laptop.  Any ideas?
<arthur> ty
<userlol> does anyone here know if photoshop cs3 works well with wine?
<HummaKavula> ubernoobie: if you want to save disk space it can be smaller... lets say 1xRAM
<ubernoobie> okay alright then I will set my swap for 1024
<Catkingdom> bluefoxx: They all didn't work on Alsamixer, 'cept snd-sb8, who's sudo modprobe failed with the error "FATAL: Error inserting snd_sb8 (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/isa/sb/snd-sb8.ko): no such device"
<mneptok> ubernoobie: more than enough.
<ubernoobie> too much is overkill
<Simonft> does anybody know how to reset my wireless settings?
<SeaPhor> ubernoobie, thats plenty
<nickellery> ubernoobie, sounds good
<mneptok> ubernoobie: agreed. 1024MB is fine. and not wasteful.
<ubernoobie> thanks all
<evil_tech> blarg!!
<HummaKavula> in a matter of fact in my entire life i didn't use swap space for standard desktop activities
<Sindacious> Has anyone been having issues with watching vidoes on the internet? I can't even seem to watch videos on sites such as, http://www.ustream.tv/channel/jcink-show (Hardy)
<jrib> ubernoobie: if you want to use suspend, then swap should be the same size as your ram
<mneptok> evil_tech: nack.
<Syco54645> php
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: hmm....search google for your sound card with the words "linux" or "ubuntu" attatched on the end...if your lucky something may come up...else you have to switch to a newer PCI card like mneptok said...
<codecaine> whats a good program to record your linux desktop for tutorials?
<Catkingdom> Bluefoxx: OK, thanks for trying. It is appreciated.
<HummaKavula> codecaine let me check this
<evil_tech> samba hates me
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards  and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCardsCreativeLabs   have more info too
<codecaine> why evil_tech?
<mneptok> Catkingdom: where do you shop online for compu-stuff in the UK?
<dmsuperman> Can anybody help me figure out why fonts from msttcorefonts are terribly pixelated? I have tried all combinations, with/without full hinting, with/without subpixel smoothing, reinstalling msttcorefonts, etc. Nothing works, all fonts from that package, in any interface, are extremely pixelated, and this started a few days ago
<binvij> sound not working in ubuntu 8.05 lenovo y410
<Catkingdom> Bluefoxx: Thanks
<evil_tech> coecaine: refuses to work
<binvij> pls hel[
<bluefoxx> Catkingdom: no problem, allways glad to help[gives me a excuse to learn more randoly useless info about linux :)]
<HummaKavula> codecaine: ffmpeg should fit your needs
<jtaylor13> group:a little  i add panel bar on the top of my desktop.I want to reset it to factory.The problem i am having today is everytime i click the red exit button the entire bar disappears and i have to hold down the power button to exit.
<bluefoxx> is it just me or did ubottu's name get an extra "t" in it?
<jtaylor13>  group: it did it again...i add panel bar on the top of my desktop.I want to reset it to factory.The problem i am having today is everytime i click the red exit button the entire bar disappears and i have to hold down the power button to exit.
<cottontop> please what chat room should I be in to learn more about g++ on linux?
<mneptok> bluefoxx: the extra T is for "try not to notice." kthxbai.
<mneptok> ;)
<codecaine> HummaKavula ffmpeg is just a editor
<Starnestommy> cottontop: maybe ##c++
<bluefoxx> mneptok: lol
<jtaylor13> Group;were can i get help?
<cottontop> starnestommy thx!
<codecaine> cottontop c++ or gcc
<codecaine> rooms
<bluefoxx> mneptok: i probably wouldnt of noticed had i used tab-completeion for it >. >
<Simonft> does anyone know how to reset network setting to default
<evil_tech> anyone played with the guest account for samba
<codecaine> naw evil_tech what you tryign to do?
<evil_tech> share a folder to the whole network without having user accounts
<mneptok> codecaine: sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop recordmydesktop
<jobless8888888> guys i am having trouble getting workspace switcher in hardy to work..
<codecaine> it compresses videos pretty good mneptok?
<codecaine> when it records
<Carbonflux> has anyone had problems using KDE news ticker in gnome?
<Agrajag-> g'day, flash on my hardy box is causing ff3b5 to crash all the time. when i'm browsing youtube, i can always play one video fine, then trying to play the 2nd causes a segfault. i'm using the nonfree flash player. i have another hardy box where this doesn't seem to happen though. i tried creating a core dump but it wasn't useful at all. what else can i do to figure this out?
<Simonft> evil_tech: this help?
<mneptok> codecaine: no idea. i don;t recordmydesktop. :)
<Simonft> evil_tech: http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum40/349.htm
<Simonft> ﻿Carbonflux: ask on either #kubuntu or #kde
<mneptok> codecaine: but compression is a function of the library. not the front-end tool.
<codecaine> yea I can do that afters thanks
<Agrajag-> hmm i just found the bug on launchpad, nevermind
<Carbonflux> Simonft, I am using it in Ubuntu
<codecaine> mneptok ill check its quailty of recording
<k20a> do i have to do anything special to burn a .wmv to a cd-r for it to work on a compatable dvd player or just burn it on there in k3b?
<Carbonflux> thats why I used the word Gnome ;)
<mneptok> codecaine: rawk on, Socrates.
<Flynsarmy> Hi. i downloaded the latest checkgmail off the checkgmail site. it's a bz2 file. how do i install it?
<codecaine> ?
<Simonft> Carbonflux: should not matter, but try this: http://www.debuntu.org/guest-file-sharing-with-samba
<Starnestommy> Flynsarmy: open it, then read the readme or install files in it
<jobless8888888> i screwed up my working workspace switcher on my ubuntu machine .. now it does not switch workspaces anymore, can anybody help?
<jobless8888888> I think the problem is with using compiz somehow ..
<Simonft> annyone know how to reset wireless settings?
<Carbonflux> Gnome does not have a good news ticker, so far I have been do lazy to write one, normally in Ubuntu I just run kdenewsticker, in 8.04 every so often it seems like KDE News ticker runs dd and tries to eat my drive or something, I have to do several full power cycles to get the drive to reset, its just about the weirdist thing I have seen, scary really
<Carbonflux> thanks Simonft
<Imaginal> I have several parts of a rar file. When I open the first, it just displays the first chunk of contents. How can I open them all as one?
<arbir> is back
<arbir> hello everyone
<mneptok> rar? *snort*
<Fishscene> lol
<Simonft> lol
<mneptok> the rar format exists solely to make 12 year old warez kiddies feel like they know something.
<mneptok> </rant>
<Simonft> mneptok: got anything better for windows?
<Imaginal> mneptok: original dos collection on windows. Now using dosbox. I have to work with what I have
<Bodsda> bazhang, u alive yet?
<mneptok> Imaginal: oh, i know. i'm picking on the people that painted you into this corner, not you.
<mneptok> Simonft: open compression formats, used where they make sense?
<DigitalisAkujin> Anyway to add support for a 9600GT on the live CD 8.04 ?
<[Lowkey]> Does anybody own an Ipod shuffle? I need help putting music on it.
<jobless8888888> ok guys .. i found the solution .. resetting the advanced appearance settings to default did the trick .. so workspace switcher problems when screwing with compiz and emerald means reset to default and it works ..! :)
<evil_tech> simonft:tried that its not working
<Bodsda> [Lowkey], i dont but i geuss it would be -- mount drive, copy songs umount
<[Lowkey]> Thats it?
<userlol> does anyone here know if photoshop cs3 works well with wine?
<arbir> anybody has cofigured samba ?
<Bodsda> [Lowkey], yep
<[Lowkey]> i'll try, thank you
<Simonft> mneptok: yea, well, most people are more confortable with .rar on windows, so if you download something windows usere will also downlaod, it will be rar
<Bodsda> userlol, ask in #winehq
<Simonft> evil_tech: kinda forgot your problem
<Veinor|away> Nothing that I've tried works to get my wireless working :/
<evil_tech> arbir: what are you trying to do
<arbir> when i see my share from a windows machine, i see a homes and uid dir
<Charbucks> userlol: not likely http://wiki.winehq.org/AdobePhotoshop
<Simonft> ﻿does anybody know how to reset wireless settings?
<ttmontoya> how do I config my video card
<evil_tech> simonft: samba guest account isnt working
<Simonft> evil_tech: hold on
<jtaylor13> group: were can i get help?
<Bodsda> here
<evil_tech> though im starting to suspect its a windows problem
<arbir> evil_tech: in my previous experience, when i define a homes section, then i only see homes.. now i see homes and the dir of the same name as the user.. but both are the same share
<Veinor|away> iwl3945 is there, it's just not working.
<Simonft> evil_tech: found movies :) http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/SAMBA_Filesharing
<ttmontoya> how do I config my video card
<arbir> Simonft: i am configuring a ubuntu server
<Simonft> !video card
<ubottu> Factoid video card not found
<arbir> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<evil_tech> now that is awesome
<arbir> evil_tech: did you get my problem ?
<jtaylor13> group: starting today everytime i try to log off the RED log off icon and panel bar  disappears and i can not shutdown.
<[Lowkey]> Anybody ever ran itunes in WINE?
<ttmontoya> how do I get the ATI drivers
<jrib> !ati > ttmontoya (read the private message from ubottu)
<ttmontoya> how do I get the ATI drivers for a rage m3
<jtaylor13> group:what is the command to reset the top panel to factory?
<Cinni> GRUB question!  When I do that thing in which I inform Grub of which drive it should be looking at, does it just add to the list, or replace the list?  Because I've got some old installs form previous hardware configs on here, and I really don't know how to tell which drive is what in the terminal.  Yes, I'm new at this.  :)
<evil_tech> urg it is definietly a windows problem. stupid windows
<Imaginal> Rar-hatred asside, did my question make sense? Multiple rars. I want them to be opened as one in archive manager?
<arbir> evil_tech: no its not..... because
<coldopm> OK, NewB question. How can I restore my panels to default? (Hardy)
<jrib> Imaginal: open the first in the series
<Argo> Hello... I have what is hopefully a simple question. I downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 and am tryign to run it from the CD and right now it's prompting me for a user name and pass and isnt loggin in with anything ive tried, does anyone know what to use?
<MTecknology> Anybody know much about setting up RAID/LVM ?
<arbir> evil_tech: why should my server show me two shares, with different names, both pointing to the same share directory
<ttmontoya> Thanks
<Imaginal> jrib: strange, but it is just opening that piece. :S
<evil_tech> arbir: no i meant my samba problem is windows fault, as for yours its because they have two different names i imagine
<arbir> Argo: try root
<jrib> Argo: verify the cd is burned correctly (option when you boot the cd).  That is not normal behavior
<evil_tech> arbir: i currently have 3 different samba shares pointing at the same place
<jrib> Imaginal: you installed the 'unrar' package?
<arbir> evil_tech: i see two shares , one is called "Home" and another is of the same name as the username with which i logged in....
<Argo> nods, humm root didnt work but if that's not normal behavior ill dbl check the cd with that option
<Charbucks> Can anyone tell me how to force a module to stay loaded?  Every time my bluetooth mouse goes to sleep (to save battery, presumably) evdev is unloaded and I need to restart X to get the mouse functional again
<Imaginal> jrib: yep
<Simonft> MTecknology: http://www.excalibur-partners.com/archives/18
<dabaR> Argo: did you just start, and got a login screen, or it was working for a while, and then started showing this login screen?
<jrib> Imaginal: did you try extracting it?  It should automatically use the other archives as needed
<Cinni> I need a hand with GRUB, to make it see the right kernels as I try to make it recover from my, perhaps misguided and certainly ineffective attempt to get an XP install working.
<coldopm> Can anyone tell me how to set panels to defaults? (Hardy)
<mauler5858> hey all
<Imaginal> jrib: I would rather not extract it. there are 8000 files in about 150 rar files. I would like to just search for one of them
<Argo> I loaded it in the comp selected english went to try ubuntu withough changing... and it loaded and was aksing for user name and password
<Argo> (just started)
<evil_tech> urg this is so frustrating
<MTecknology> I created a RAID array, /dev/md1 that spans /dev/hda1 and /dev/hde1. On that partition, I used fdisk to create an LVM partition(8e). I try to fdisk this partition, but I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. I want to create 3 partitions on it
<MTecknology> Simonft, ^^ or so I need to install some tools before I can do that
<sk8erjs> ?
<MTecknology> ?
<hvgotcodes> why does viewing certain web pages with firefox cause high cpu usage?
<MTecknology> hvgotcodes, are you using noscript by chance?
<mauler5858> jre or flash content on those pages?
<mavez> cause it probably has some l33t flash movies on it
<Argo> Mmmkay I just did the error check option and that said everything is good.... hummm\
<mavez> that use like 100000% cpu
<hvgotcodes> MTechnology: i don't know what the is...I haven't modified firefox in any way
<mavez> lol
<le-dong> Which castle was destroyed by smoke?Roy
<Argo> I wonder if it does not like the hardware on that computer ro something?
<randal> i have a problem all my music players dont work and all my movie players dont work i had them working yesterday but all asuddon any music play i try doesent work plz help
<hvgotcodes> mauler5858: engadget.com and espn.com
<hvgotcodes> espn is particularly bad
<ttmontoya> How do I get the right open source drivers for my video card
<MTecknology> hvgotcodes, it's an extension to blog scripts / flash / java content. Try it out. It basically stops irritating sites that try to take over your system / cpu
<randal> i have a problem all my music players dont work and all my movie players dont work i had them working yesterday but all a suddon any music players i try doesent work plz help
<randal> i have a problem all my music players dont work and all my movie players dont work i had them working yesterday but all a suddon any music players i try doesent work plz help
<mavez> yeh we heard u the first time
<hvgotcodes> MTechnology: but don't I want scripts for most sites?
<xenocampanoli> Apparently apache2 "Action" directive is missing on Ubuntu?
<xenocampanoli> I am trying to configure eruby on apache the way it works for me on CentOS, and it won't work.
<xenocampanoli> Backwards from what I usually experience, which is usually Centos is the harder to configure.
<jambooda> Has anyone gotten extended desktop to work with the intel graphics card.  Here's an excerpt from lspci:  00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<jambooda> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Magillacutty> All of a sudden my "add/remove programs " under applications is gone. When i go to add it, or anything to the menu using "main menu" , i select it and it unselects it self.    so i cant add it back, also the program is installed and current. Any ideas?
<jambooda> i've tried xrandr and for some reason my laptop screen goes white each time
<xenocampanoli> is there a time of day when people are alive on ubuntu-server?
<ackstorm> rtfm 2 all
<pac1> ackstorm, nack.
<mavez> lol floodbot pwnz
<le-dong> Went to a Muslim strip club last week, where all the blokes  were chanting 'show us ya face'.
<pac1> What is a good free linux game to give a video card a good workout?
<hvgotcodes> does no scripts only try to block scripts it considers dangerous?
<DigitalisAkujin> Can someone recommend a light weight player similar to MPC for windows ?
<hvgotcodes> I installed and things like gmail work fine
<coldopm> Hmmm Can anyone help me reset my panel defaults please? (hardy)
<fde> pac1: Nexuiz or AlienArena.
<mavez> tux racer!
<evil_tech> super tux
<Starnestommy> hvgotcodes: all scripts except from sites that you allow
<mavez> tux racer was da bomb
<ackstorm> glxgears pwnz all
<hvgotcodes> Starnestommy: gmail worked without me having to allow it....
<jtaylor13> group:does anyone  know the command to run to rest the top desk top panel???
<mavez> glxgears 4 teh nubs
<wakka-wakka> hello everybody, i was wondering if anybody knew how to dl codecs for rhythym box?
<jong> I think the pacman screensaver rocks
 * fde has TuxRacer too... but he said "to give graphics card a workout"...
<Veinor|away> ok, one last time before i go
<pac1> mavez, is tux racer available in ubuntu?
<Codenut> knowing that 256 MB of ram is the minimum system requirement, what speed of PC and what processor do you need to run Ubuntu?
<mavez> lol ofcourse
<ackstorm> wakka-wakka, all codecs should work same in all media players
<le-dong> Sir Paul McCartney was asked how much he was going to give his wife Heather in their divorce settlement. He replied 'I'm going to give her my plane'. 'Is that all?' asked the journalist. 'No, I'm going to give her a razor for the other leg too'.
<fde> pac1: Everything mentioned is available in Ubuntu.
<Veinor|away> I can see wireless network on my Hardy Heron install with an Intel 3945ABGS card, but I can't connect to them.
<Starnestommy> hvgotcodes: is it working in HTML-only mode?
<Veinor|away> Even if they're unencrypted.
<hvgotcodes> Starnestommy: no its just working
<coldopm> Wakka Wakka: Use add/remove and search for it in there, there is a couple gstreamer ones..
<Starnestommy> hvgotcodes: also, I think that google's sites may be allowed by default
<axplus> how can i log with user root on Ubuntu 8.04
<Veinor|away> I can connect to one I was able to connect before upgrading, but not anymore.
<wakka-wakka> ackstorm: ok but how do i dl them
<mavez> hmmmm
<Starnestommy> !root | axplus
<ubottu> axplus: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Simonft> jambooda: i have tried everything
<ttmontoya> ubottu: how do I get the right open source drivers for my card
<ubottu> ttmontoya: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ackstorm> gstreamer plugins
<wakka-wakka> coldopm: i'll check it out right now
<hvgotcodes> starnestommy: yeah I just looked at the little noscripts icon, its definitely preventing stuff...
<Veinor|away> er, I mean I can still connect ot the one I was connecting before upgrading, but not to a new one.
<mojoe430> anyone here know how to compile php from source?
<mavez> i used to do it all the time on slackware
<coldopm> Hmmm Can anyone help me reset my panel defaults please? (hardy)
<Starnestommy> mojoe430: someone in ##php might
<pac1> ttmontoya, you didn't tell ubottu which card you have.
<user__> how can i send Rhythmbox taskbar button to top-right of the screen?
<MTecknology> I created a RAID array, /dev/md1 that spans /dev/hda1 and /dev/hde1. On that partition, I used fdisk to create an LVM partition(8e). I try to fdisk this partition, but I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. I want to create 3 partitions on it
<Veinor|away> The driver isn't showing up under restricted drivers
<ackstorm> mojoe430, ./configure;make;make install;?
<coldopm> user_: use the plugins or seting under prefrences
<ttmontoya> pacl: ATI rage m3
<Simonft> mojohttp://eightpence.com/running-multi-threaded-apache-with-php-on-ubuntu/
<fde> mojoe430: sudo apt-get build-dep php && sudo aptitude install build-essential && /wherever/its/located/configure && make && make checkinstall
<hvgotcodes> while im here, i tried installing the artwiz fonts but they don't appear in my font options.  Has anyone seen this?
<Simonft> ** mojoe43 0http://eightpence.com/running-multi-threaded-apache-with-php-on-ubuntu/
<user__> coldopm, what's the name of top-right icons part?
<wakka-wakka> coldopm: i checked in add/remove under the applications, and nothing for codecs came up
<Simonft> anybody know how to reset wireless configuration?
<Starnestommy> user__: notification area?
<fde> hvgotcodes: dpkg -L <artwiz_fonts_package> ... where did it put them?
<coldopm> user_: usually reffered to in prefs as system tray
<user__> Starnestommy, yes
<evil_tech> !@$$#@! samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ttmontoya> pacl: are you intelligent, because ubottu just said its not
<user__> thank you
<pac1> ttmontoya, tried r128?
<Simonft> evil_tech: lol
<le-dong> What is the difference between Essex Man and Essex Woman?Essex Woman has a higher sperm count.
<pac1> ttmotoya, believe it.
<wakka-wakka> coldopm: never mind, i went to dl through movie player
<coldopm> Wakka Wakka: try to search under xvid and make sure it is set to all appz and not supported
<ttmontoya> how do I Do that
<STSX> In KDE 3.5, how do you change the system clock on the panel to 12 hour time instead of 24 hour time?
<ttmontoya> Where do I get it
<coldopm> user_: np
<fde> STSX: right click > Clock Preferences
<pac1> ttmontoya, you probably already have it.
<hvgotcodes> fde: /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc
<alecs> hi
<mavez> hai2u
<Simonft> !hi | alecs
<ubottu> alecs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<evil_tech> urg i can get 1 and only one computer to access my samba share
<alecs> if i want to tar.z just some files in a dir ... can i make tar czf /path/to/archive.tar.gz /path/of/files* (where files can be "files", "files-1", "files.txt" etc) ?
<mavez> oh hai thar
<greg_universe> how do you turn off compwiz?
<pac1> ttmontoya, have you tried putting r128 in for the driver in X?
<coldopm> So anyone have any idea how to reload panel defaults by any chance??
<mavez> compwiz haha
<le-dong> coldopm, Yes! I agree, you're awesome!
<ttmontoya> pacl: how?
<Simonft> ﻿alecs: do you need to to it from command prompt?
<pac1> uh oh.
<STSX> fde: I right-click it, go to "configure clock" and I don't see anywhere, under any tab, how to change it to 12 hour time.
<axplus> I do not want a password root , I want to activate the expense of root (Ubuntu 8.04)
<alecs> yeah ... actually bash script
<le-dong> alecs, You are awesome!
<Zaiden> Is it possible to undo the removal of packages from the synaptic package manager? :<
<ttmontoya> pacl: how do i access x
<alecs> le-dong: why ?!
<fde> hvgotcodes: That should be fine... try 'sudo update-fonts-dir' and see if they show up.
<mavez> tinker lol!
<le-dong> One day two boys were walking through the woods when they saw some rabbit turds. One of the boys said, ''What is that?''''They're smart pills,'' said the other boy. ''Eat them and they'll make you smarter.'So he ate them and said, ''These taste like shit.''''See,'' said the other boy, ''you're getting smarter already.''
<pac1> ttmontoya, It's usually pretty automatic in ubuntu.
<Simonft> ﻿Zaiden: just install them again?
<hvgotcodes> fde: i assume on that dir that i posted earlier?
<Simonft> le-dong: please stop
<fde> STSX: It should be there... I'm not in KDE though... it's Configure Date/Time though... you want 'pH' rather than 'HH'
<fde> hvgotcodes: just run it.
<wakka-wakka> coldopm: i just had a panel problem, what's yours?
<fde> hvgotcodes: no arguments necessary.
<hvgotcodes> its says i need to specify a dir
<ttmontoya> pacl: is there a command for that
<fde> hvgotcodes: hmm, ok then yes... my bad
<Zaiden> Simonft: I only remember a few of the packages, and I barely have any programs left. I lost the terminal even :o
<fde> !ot | le-dong
<ubottu> le-dong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hvgotcodes> fde: a warning about an absolute path and no other output
<coldopm> wakka wakka: I started messing around with it, lol I just want to restore defaults cuz now all I have on panel is icons for everything...
<le-dong> I told my wife to get her coat on last night. She got all excited and asked 'oooh,  are we going somewhere nice?'I replied 'No, I'm turning the fucking heating off'
<Simonft> Zaiden: look at the default packadges in ubuntu. quick google should turn that up.
<tinker> Hi.  I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 with the k3b installed.  I dowloaded an Ubuntu 8.04 iso for a friend.  How can I burn it to a CD so that it is bootable?  I tried just doing "burn image" in k3b, but it doesn't boot.  Thanks
<mavez> lol
<mavez> fo shoa
<alecs> Simonft:  yeah ... actually bash script  (@ your question :  ﻿alecs: do you need to to it from command prompt?)
<fde> hvgotcodes: did you use '/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc' expicitely?
<fde> explicitly even
<ryo> re
<coldopm> tinker: do you run WINE?
<hvgotcodes> fde: affirmative
<axplus> I want to Active Root User on Ubuntu 8.04
<wakka-wakka> coldopm: ahh i don't know how to restore to defaults, but if you had a problem i just had i would've told you how to troubleshoot
<tinker> coldopm:  no wine
<fde> hvgotcodes: Hmm, ok, then lets see if they're showing up... they should be there now....
<fde> hvgotcodes: If not, log out and back in, and they'll be there I'd bet
<evil_tech> there a way to map all incoming usernames for my samba share to one user?
<hvgotcodes> fde: negative, at least from the appearance gnome dealy
<evil_tech> since the guest account doesnt work
<fde> evil_tech: no
<coldopm> tinker: I had the same issue with the base install of vista. I could not burn the .iso without nero. Not to versed with ubu burn software tho sorry
<STSX> fde: OK, I found it under "Adjust Date & Time", thanks. But how am I supposed to know that pH is 12 hour and HH is 24 hour? Totally counter-intuitive to me, but I'm not a programmer either.
<evil_tech> bollocks
<tinker> coldopm: thanks
<pac1> ttmontoya, what do you know about configuring an X server?
<fde> STSX: I forget where I found that out... I think it is defined if you hit "Help" or something.
<Shpook> Isn't there a way to use the Ubuntu(or maybe another distro) installation CD to recover a damaged windows HDD? If so, does anyone know where I can find the documentation?
<tinker> I think it laughable that I can't make an Ubuntu cd for a friend with ubuntu
<axplus> I want to Active Root User on Ubuntu 8.04
<hvgotcodes> fde: Ill ask my other questions before trying the logout: 1) I have 1.7 ghz machine and it takes ~6 seconds for the gnome file browser to fire up.  Is that normal? 2)  Is it safe to go to HH from GG yet?
<tinker> I've been searching for docs and cant't find a thing
<dobled> holas
<Starnestommy> axplus: you don't need to
<Starnestommy> axplus: just use sudo
<evil_tech> ive never had much luck with k3b in ubuntu
<coldopm> tinker: lol...nod
<alecs> axplus: with sudo su -
<tinker> let me try usenet
<axplus> i know
<coldopm> Anyone know how to reset panel defaults?
<fde> hvgotcodes: That upgrade will probably fix the slow startup ... I'm not sure how safe it is but there have been many updates already (around 50 or so?)
<axplus> but i have root user
<ackstorm> sudo >= root
<hvgotcodes> fde: 50 updates from 7.10 to 8.04?!!??
<newbie_> hello, does anyone in here knows about any application that would help me tune a piano. I need to detect the frequencies at which the keys are, so I can correct them. Any suggestion?
<axplus> i know
<fde> hvgotcodes: nah... since 8.04 was released... from 7.10 -> 8.04 there will be like 500
<davy> hi folks
 * ackstorm has been programming too much, and not socializing enough
<davy> can somebody help me installing compiz? :s
<doofy_> I'm trying to get SSH working on my box, but im getting connection refused. Im assuming the port is blocked, is there a gui tool to unblock it?
<fde> newbie_: See if there is a channel for Ubuntu Studio, they are the guys that specialize in such things.
<hvgotcodes> fde: only 500 people have upgrade to hardy?  I would have thought 1000x that
<doofy_> i cant even ssh in from my local network
<fde> newbie_: Probably #ubuntustudio
<axplus> I know (sudo or Su = root) but i wont log with root user
<newbie_> fde, thanks
<sCOTTo> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<davy> su doesn't work for me anymore :s
<fde> hvgotcodes: No... that is # of packages upgraded....
<sCOTTo> can anyone tell me what the best program is in Linux to CREATE PDF docs?
<ttmontoya> pacl: I know Nothing, can you help me
<tinker> Oy!  Why aren't there directions for makingt the Ubuntu ISO into a bootable CD?   Maybe on the page to download them? :)
<hvgotcodes> fde: oooohhhhh
<hvgotcodes> ok
<anabolix> is there any other chat programs that are similar to pidgin but better?
<Simonft> ﻿anabolix: what is wrong with pidgin?
<MTecknology> wow.... Linux really does rock. I don't want to try to imagine building partitions on top of RAID in a Windows environment.
<ackstorm> anabolix, what exactly are you looking for?
<punzada> pidgin is probably the best you're going to see for everything cept irc, in which I would reccommend xchat
<punzada> ;x
<HardHatPat> how do i set one of my network cards at 1/2 duplex 10mb?
<Starnestommy> anabolix: maybe kopete
<Simonft> punzada: im in pidgin for irc now, works fine
<dmsuperman> punzada, unless you want video/audio chat, but most of us don't need that
<fde> sCOTTo: Applications > Office > OpenOffice.org Word Processor has a PDF export... also any application can print to PDF file.
<anabolix> simonft: nothing specif... just looking around for something new and better if there is such a replacement
<Simonft> nope ;)
<dmsuperman> and pidgin handles IRC decent, but XChat is waaay better
<axplus> I know (sudo or Su = root) but i wont log with root user
<coldopm> Gnome Panel. Anyone have any idea how to restore defaults??
<pac1> ttmontoya, reply to the direct chat.  I can talk you through it if you want.
<dmsuperman> but for the average user, getting in IRC only to get support, pidgin handlesi t just fine
<sCOTTo> anabolix: yes but what about OPENING PDF, EDITING and saving ?
<MTecknology> punzada, I was going to try to remake pidgin until I realized they had a CLI version of it. That's precisely what I wanted to make. :P
<punzada> Simonft, , it does, but it's not pretty when you're on as many networks as I am :)
<Simonft> punzada: ah :)
<astro76> axplus: man sudo_root will answer all your questions
<punzada> and, yeah, the purple base is amazing MTecknology
<punzada> :)
<mklebel> anybody install 8.04 with raid0?
<yosyp> Has anyone installed 8.04 on usb with persistent?
<taquitos> hi, can pm somebody about installing vmware server in ubuntu 8.04
<MTecknology> punzada, I do wish it had about 4 more years development on it though
<anabolix> scotto: not sure i know what you mean?
<MTecknology> taquitos, I just did it today
<pac1> newbie_, try lingot. Lingot is a musical instrument tuner. It's accurate, easy to use, and highly configurable. Originally conceived to tune electric guitars,t can now be used to tune any instrument.
<MTecknology> go for it
<arrrghhh> can someone help me with bluetooth?  i use kubuntu and i can connect to my speakers, but i can't figure out how to switch the audio to the external speakers.  i'd be willing to try gnome if it works better...
<HardHatPat> no one knows how to set a network card at 1/2 duplex?
<fde> coldopm: there is "Menu Bar" "Notification Area" "Volume Control" "Clock" across the top... then "Show Desktop" "Window List" "Workspace Switcher" and "Trash" across the bottom...
<arrrghhh> HardHatPat, ifconfig can do it.  just read the man page.
<sCOTTo> anabolix: -- Use it to open the PDF file, then EDIT the pdf file and save changes as the original...
<fde> coldopm: Just right click the panel and "Add to panel" and choose those from the list...
<user__> can i run 32bit vmware on my 64bit ubuntu?
 * sCOTTo found pdfedit
<ackstorm> user1_, you mean a 32 bit server, or 32 bit os?
<pac1> ttmontoya, what are you connecting with?  are you on linux?
<user__> ackstorm, i'm on ubuntu 8.04 (64bit) and i want to install vmware but i've vmware(32bit) version. can i install and use it on this 64bit ubuntu?
<StevenX> how do i turn of the beeps in ubuntu? For example, when I hit backspace and there is "no more room" to go.
<ttmontoya> Im using Ububtu
<MTecknology> taquitos, you going to pm me?
<Starnestommy> user__: I think so
<ttmontoya> pac1:Im using Ububtu
<taquitos> i did... :(
<fde> StevenX: System > Preferences > Sound ... "System Beep" tab.
<StevenX> fde, thank you.
<MTecknology> taquitos, you need to be registered to services
<ttmontoya> pac1: why
<Starnestommy> MTecknology, taquitos: PMs from unregistered users are blocked by default
<taquitos> argh
<taquitos> k, hold on
<MTecknology> Starnestommy, I allowed them once, but not for long :P
<amenado> HardHatPat-> look into using miitool
<shawnb> went with SciTE!
<arrrghhh> kbluetooth connects to my speakers no problem, and keeps the connection.  now how do i transfer the audio to the external speakers?
<jsoftw> arrrghhh: audio cable
<dmsuperman> I'm in ##pfsense, but it appears to be empty, and this could possibly be a linux issue. I'm trying to get a samba share between 2 interfaces in a pfSense box. I have one PC (actually a PDA) with a debian based OS on it, and I've got my Ubuntu desktop. They're connected to different interfaces on my pfSense Router. Whenever I try to connect to network shares from the PDA to the desktop, it says it fails to mount (i'm using mount
<dmsuperman> -t //MYPC /mnt/test)
<ipodman715> just trying out the live cd, pretty neat
<jsoftw> ipodman715: super
<ipodman715> :)
<taquitos> mtkecknology pm sent
<arrrghhh> jsoftw, you're retarded.  the whole point of using BT is so i don't need a cable.  if i wanted to use an audio cable, i would.
<amenado> whose got Xen working? which version do you have running as I can not create initrd.img with 2.6.16
<jsoftw> arrrghhh: awww, you hurt my feelings.
<amenado> arrrghhh-> be nice, no one owes you anything
<arrrghhh> amenado, of course not.  but i asked for help and he gave me a very rude answer, so i responded with the same respect he gave me.
<Shpook> How easy is it to use the Ubuntu install CD to recover information off of a windows HDD? Would I have to compile a special kernel or some type of magic?
<ttmontoya> pac1: are you still here
<AnswerGuy> arrrghhh So his "rude" answer is a good reason to escalate things into an even more hostile more obviously rude level?  That'll help. NOT
<arrrghhh> Shpook, it's actually pretty easy.  i think ntfs-3g is even installed by default so you just need to mount the drive
<ipodman715> yeah
<pac1> ttmontoya, yes.
<pac1> ttmontoya, do you know how to do a dcc chat?
<ipodman715> I want to try to recover a drive as well
<ttmontoya> pac1: no
<ttmontoya> pac1: sorry man
<Shpook> arrrghhh: Sounds good to me....that's if the drive will allow me. From past experience, I would say clicking hard drives aren't a good thing. Thanks :-D
<arrrghhh> AnswerGuy, eh.  you have to give respect to get it.  he gave me no such thing.  what do you care anyways?  you encourage his arrogance?
<pac1> ttmontoya, which chat client are you using?
<arrrghhh> Shpook, yea... probably busted.
<ttmontoya> X chat Gnome
<haisam> helllo guys
<ipodman715> hmm I found this in the help:  While other file systems (such as NTFS and HFS+) are usable, they may require additional steps to allow you to use them with Ubuntu. If possible, try to use the FAT format for your removable disk.
<darkcrab> the command to install emerald is sudo emerald -- replace right?
<ipodman715> but ntfs should work just fine
<fde> !attitude | arrrghhh
<ubottu> arrrghhh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Starnestommy> darkcrab: that's just to start it
<hsdpa> um.. ok, so I have setup my 3g modem now.. connected to the net et all.. how do I make ubuntu use that as default for the time being, and how do I switch back to wifi as default when I want to stop using it? :) say the 3g modem is hso0 device, and wifi is wlan0 ..
<pac1> ok. find my name over on the left and right click on it select open dialog window.
<arrrghhh> fde, if you don't have an answer... simply don't answer.  why would you answer with something like "use an audio cable"... sheesh everyone encourages arrogance here.  i just asked for some help with BT.
<darkcrab> I already have it installed, I am just trying to replace metacity with emerald
<pac1> then select offer dcc chat.
<ttmontoya> pac1: was that what you were asking
<arrrghhh> darkcrab, i believe you're very close... "sudo emerald --replace" is it - make sure there's no space between the -- and replace.
<pac1> ttmontoya, yeah.  two topics at once... x window server and xchat
<bullgard4> What does 'peer-based' mean in the sentence: "Gnutella is a peer-based file-sharing protocol that allows a user running a Gnutella client to search for and download files from other Gnutella users"?
<pac1> ttmontoya, can ya handle it?
<ttmontoya> x server
<DarrenCT> anybody know how to install "Dapper system sounds" in Hardy??.. I heard that you "should" install them to give the classic feel.
<ttmontoya> lets see
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: it means that instead of connecting to a server, it connects to other users' PCs to share things
<Shpook> bullgard4: It means that the files are hosted on all the client computers
<fde> arrrghhh: They were attempting to assist you, everyone here is a volunteer, your attitude ensures you won't be getting help form those more knowledgeable... if you'd like to pay us, we'd be far more prompt in answering your questions, until then, please do not be hostile with those attempting to assist you.
<bullgard4> Starnestommy, Shpook: Thank you very much for explaining.
<slidge> i'm trying to add a loopback device loop8, but ubuntu doesnt want to accept the fact its there
<slidge> im using mknod to create the device
<SeaPhor> amen fde
<arrrghhh> fde, that was NOT an attempt to assist me, but belittle me.  i don't see how you say that was helpful.
<slidge> when i sudo losetup /dev/loop8 /xen-images/internal/disk_image.img it says "/dev/loop8: no such device or address"
<fde> arrrghhh: That's not the point.
<arrrghhh> and maybe someone would pay you if you were actually helpful.
<bod_> bazhang, you about m8?
<Jburrke> does anyone here have any experience in using a graphics tablet with ubuntu?
<pac1> ttmontoya, the more information you give us, the better.  Try to describe your situation:  hardware, what you're running on now, what you're trying to do etc.
<bazhang> hey bod_
<arrrghhh> fde, whatever.  i really don't care.  i just wanted some help and was greeted with arrogance and stupidity.  that doesn't help anyone.  just keep your mouth shut if you don't have anything helpful to say.
<bod_> bazhang, hey dude, il just check if bodhi_zazen is around
<fde> arrrghhh: I could have assisted you, but you have created a bad environment in the channel, so you won't be getting help from me.
<bod_> bazhang, no he's not -- but il give u a shout if he comes in ;~)
<slidge> i cant believe how difficult it is to get more than 8 loopback devices, has anyone ever done anything like this before in ubuntu?
<ipodman715> pwned
<grockit> Hello, I'm running 8.04 on a Mac Pro, and the VNC and NX servers bog down the machine. X11 takes alot of the processor.
<arrrghhh> fde, ok, thanks.
<babolat> in subversion, i get 'PROPFIND request failed' http://paste.ubuntu.com/11765/
<grockit> Its funny because the machine performs worse that a core 2 duo laptop and an iMac running Ubuntu.
<STSX> What's the best way to disable "Dansguardian" from loading on startup without uninstalling it? It's set to load in the /etc/rc.d/init.d/ directory.
<ttmontoya> pac1: ok all I want is to fix the resolution which is 800x600 its too bog i hate it
<Starnestommy> STSX: sudo update-rc.d -f dansguardian remove
<ttmontoya> pac1: ok all I want is to fix the resolution which is 800x600 its too big i hate it, sorry
<amenado> STSX initctl list dansguardian?
<bazhang> arrrghhh, please refrain from name calling
<arrrghhh> bazhang, where did that come from?
<pac1> arrrghh, keep the questions and comments technical and you'll be ok. Comment on character flaws and us techies ignore you.  We know we have character flaws...
<fde> ttmontoya: Are there any more resolutions available in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution?
<^Tech-Help^> lol
<ian_liu88> Which is better? 64 bits processor or 32?
<ian_liu88> for Ubuntu
<bazhang> !coc | arrrghhh
<ubottu> arrrghhh: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Jburrke> does anyone know how to set up a graphics tablet in ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> pac1, didn't realize i was.
<ttmontoya> pac1: only the 640x?
<pac1> fde, ttmontoya, that 's the first thing to check.
<Starnestommy> ian_liu88: a 64-bit processor is usually better
<ttmontoya> I did
<fde> pac1: Hence my first reply to him  :P
<babolat> ian_liu88: aside from being able to hold idiotic amounts of ram, they're basically the same
<pac1> ttmontoya,  I had the same problem yesterday.
<ian_liu88> Starnestommy: But, isn't it known to have more bugs?
<grockit> Why would Xorg be really slow when running VNC?
<STSX> Starnestommy, amenado: Thanks much, and is there by chance a way to do it from the GUI?
<Starnestommy> ian_liu88: but the 32-bit version of Ubuntu, which works on 64-bit processors, has less bugs
<ttmontoya> I have only two options
<ikaruga2091> hi all, what's the correct way to invoke an xterm from udev rules?
<arrrghhh> i'm glad everyone defends arrogance.  that's the linux way!
<ttmontoya> did you fix it
<bazhang> arrrghhh, please stop
<fde> ttmontoya: Unfortunately experience tells me that the new Xserver doesn't like manual configuration.
<pac1> ttmontoya,  you need to do a bit of figuring out how x is configured on your laptop.  You may be able to increase the resolution without changing the driver.
<jsoftw> What are you so wired up about arrrghhh
<fde> bazhang: Could you please +b him for 10 mins so he can relax?
<arrrghhh> bazhang, i'm done
<Veinor> For some reason, my sounds sounds like crap now.
<arrrghhh> jsoftw, it's not even worth it.
<b0x> google.com
<ttmontoya> HOW?
<Jburrke> can anyone help me set up my graphics tablet on ubuntu? D:
<ikaruga2091> does anyone know the correct way to invoke a terminal from udev rules?
<ubuntu_> #ubuntu-es
<zChris> well it was a pretty stupid answer :)
<babolat> !ask | Jburrke
<ubottu> Jburrke: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pac1> ttmontoya, ah... you may need to go poking about in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> grockit,  vnc is a bit slow - in how its done. Theres a few tweaks you can do to speed it up dependong on exactly which vncserver you are using.
<Jburrke> ><
<Jburrke> chats going so fast, figured it may have been over looked
<Veinor> Weirdly, it only does it when stuff like music is playing. Pure tones sound fine.
<jairo> my video driver as ATI
<pac1> ttmontoya, its easy to mess things up, but if you have a backup of that file as it is right now, you can always get back to where you want it.
<grockit> ﻿Dr_willis: Both VNC and NX really bog the machine down
<Jburrke> usually if someone doesnt know they would say so >__>
<babolat> i know this is a repetition.. but please, have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11765/ it's a difficulty im having with SVN
<jairo> and run the glest straategy game]
<grockit> ﻿Dr_willis: Its like I'm working remotely
<fde> Jburrke: Many here are used to it, and all you need to worry about is text that is highlighted like this  :)
<pac1> ttmontoya, use the cp command to copy the file to your home directory
<grockit> ﻿Dr_willis: What sort of tweaks do you usually do with Ubuntu's standard vnc server?
<Jburrke> not highlited.. using pidgin to get here XD
<Dr_willis> grockit,  try a much lighter desktopp/window manager.  I guess. check to be sure only  the vnc process you want to run are running. I normally DONT share the 'current/visible' desktop - that can bog things down. I dont use the gnome 'share desktop' feature.
<Jburrke> but, i hear you
<docgnome> how do I make X not start by default?
<jairo> and when i click to mouse close the window, do you undertand my problem ???
<Dr_willis> grockit,  reducing the # of colors, res can help
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: Is there a difference between a 'peer-based' protocol and a 'peer-to-peer' protocol? (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peer-to-peer)
<Veinor> This seems to happen  no matter what sound driver I use :/
<Jburrke> newish question
<grockit> ﻿Dr_willis: Thanks
<Jburrke> if i link to a page that has directions on how to install my devices drivers, could one of you help me through it?
<babolat> oh well.. thanks anyway :)
<Jburrke> like i said, the terminal makes no sense to me XD
<alexvd> i have to run gutsy and it has the older version of lirc 0.8.2, if i do a upgrade will that allow me to get the newest version of lirc 0.8.3?
<arrrghhh> grockit, i've heard x11vnc is much more efficient if your connection is slow.
<darkcrab> i keep putting emerald --replace in the terminal, and it starts emerald, but when I reset the computer, I am back to metacity, any ideas?
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: they're pretty much the same
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: ok.
<fde> Jburrke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom might be of some assistance... what does 'lspci | grep -i graphics' return though?
<fde> Jburrke: Tablets are just a different input method, graphics aren't part of that  ;)
<grockit> arrrghhh: Thanks. I actually have a T1 connection. Its processing the screen thats slow for me.
<iXneonXi> help, can anyone tell me if you can overlay a Clock while a screensaver is active?
<Dr_willis> grockit,  normally when i vnc into a machine i use vnc4server and have it run as minimal of a desktop as i can in a 'virtual vnc only' desktop. Ive heard that FreeNX is much faster. but ive not iused freenx.
<Jburrke> fde: nah, i know.. they're just called a "graphics tablet" usually..
<Jburrke> fde: do you want me to just run that code through a terminal?
<Invisionfree> Im using Konqueror, and about:plugins says there's a java plugin, but java doesn't work .. Why?
<fde> grockit: Many report FreeNX to have good performance, of course X11 will take up a lot of resources, it's the parent of every GUI on the system.
<fde> Jburrke: yes please.
<Scunizi> What ever you do don't use Remote Desktop Viewer to view your own desktop.. you'll play havoc trying to get out.  It's like looking into a mirror that has a mirror behind you.. interesting actually
<Jburrke> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Jburrke> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Jburrke> what i got >__>
<pac1> ttmontoya, and you get logged out like i just did.  Don't panic it's just a logout and log back in.   Should happen in a few seconds.
<fde> Jburrke: What issues are you having with that card?
<Jburrke> not sure of any issues Oo
<grockit> fde: Its weird that NX is *much* slower on a 8-core than a 2-core.
<fde> Jburrke: It _should_ be one of the best supported cards.
<redkimdk> <darkcrab> put emerald --replace where it says "command" in the window decoration section of compiz settings
<fde> Jburrke: Then what did you need assistance with with it?
<Jburrke> i'm simply trying to get my tablet to work.. it's recognized when i plug it in but i cant move the mouse and a click = "backspace" on firefox
<ttmontoya> pac1: ok
<Lincooled> hi everybody :)
<pac1> ttmontoya, if you've made changes to your xorg.conf, the server may not like them.  It will crash on startup.  You'll be left with a terminal window.  Again... don't panic.  You have your backup file right in your home directory so you can copy it back and try again.
<Invisionfree> Im using Konqueror, and about:plugins says there's a java plugin, but java doesn't work .. Why? Anyone? Highlight me please!
<Jburrke> fde: http://www.geniusnet.com/geniusOnline/online.portal?_nfpb=true&productPortlet_actionOverride=%2Fportlets%2FproductArea%2Fcategory%2FqueryPro&_windowLabel=productPortlet&productPortletproductId=341204&_pageLabel=productPage&test=portlet-action
<Jburrke> that's my tablet
<Veinor> The sound on my hardy box is coming out heavily, heavily distorted.
<fde> Jburrke: Great... but what isn't working that you need assistance with?
<fde> Jburrke: From what you've said, it should just work by default?
<arrrghhh> Veinor, have you tried turning the volume on the input side down?
<pac1> ttmontoya, it helps if you have another computer you can log in and get to xchat with, in case you muck up something bad and need help getting things straightened out.
<Jburrke> fde: it's not though.. i plug it in and all that works is the click button which is read by the computer as "backspace" on firefox
<DarrenCT> anyone hear of installing dapper system sounds?
<Sergeant_Pony> Flannel you here?
<pac1> ttmontoya,  you'll also probably have to do some rtfm'ing
<Jburrke> i cant move the mouse at all.. so i cant test to see if pressure/tilt even work
<Veinor> oh, fixed it!
<arrrghhh> your welcome lol
<pac1> I'd suggest looking at a wikipedia article on the x server for starters, then try reading about the various options for ati drivers.
<DarrenCT> FreshUbuntu anyone???
<fde> Jburrke: try installing wacom-tools ?
<ttmontoya> pac1: rtfm'ing what is this
<martin_> Hi i just installed 8.04 and im wondering is there a way to run dual monitor?
<ringer> to manage my drives, i need to be using gparted from the livecd correct?
<Jburrke> okay.. is there a guide to walk me through that?
<pac1> rtfm stands for "read the fine manual"
<Jburrke> like i said, ultimate linux nabb
<Lincooled> someone know a guide in C/C++ for an open source project for a beginner ?
<fde> Jburrke: via 'sudo aptitude install wacom-tools' ... it recommends something vital  :)
<Jburrke> pac1: lol fine
<jairo> o
<pac1> s/fine/ f word of your choice/
<Jburrke> pac1: XD
<Jburrke> fde: thanks, it's installing..
<pac1> XD?
<STSX> I have to download about 180 MB worth of stuff in Synaptic, and I'm wondering if I can start it now, quit in a while, and continue with it tomorrow? Is this possible?
<slidge> in case anyone was curious, you have to put this in /etc/modprobe.d/loop.local:
<slidge> options loop max_loop=255
<WIDESPREADpanic> what should i use to edit css website in ubuntu?
<slidge> then rmmod and modprobe loop
<Jburrke> fde: when it's done shal i just plug it in and see if it works, or is there a bit of configuring i should do?
<Jburrke> pac1: it's a smiley.. like :) but a bit of a laughing one.. XD
<Jburrke> pac1: :P
<fde> Jburrke: That is a tool to configure things... but it might "Just Work(tm)" when that's installed, we'll see
<wobblywu> I'm trying to make my multimedia keys (so, XF86AudioRaiseVolume) to control PCM volume instead of Master... don't even know where to start, though
<wobblywu> minus 'to'
<Jburrke> fde: nope.. same effect
<iXneonXi> anyone in here know how to get a clock that displays inside a screensaver
<pac1> ttmontoya, another thing to do is simply print out the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and take a look at it.  You can also find samples of it on the web.  Maybe even one that can be used with your particular laptop.
<D-Unit> any1 here have folding@home running properly?
<fde> Jburrke: Is there a new entry in System > Preferences or System > Administration now?
<Lincooled> WIDESPREADpanic: did you try bluefish editor?
<andresj> I know this is not #svn, but I was told it was not possible. I probably asked the wrong way though :)... How do I convert a SVN snapshot (say, a tarball with no .svn dirs) to a SVN checkout so that I can update it?
<sCOTTo> pdfedit is rubbish
<Jburrke> fde: not sure
<fde> andresj: Ubuntu directly forked SVN for Bazaar, so you're really asking the wrong place  ;)
<Jburrke> fde: do you have any idea what it would be named?
<pac1> ttmontoya, when I'm struggling with something, I'm never afraid of breaking anything.  (its mine, I get to keep the pieces and put them back together anyway)
<fde> Jburrke: Something about Tablets I'd assume
<Dr_willis> iXneonXi,  check the package manager for other screensavers. I recall one or 2 with clocks in there.
<Jburrke> fde: nope, dont see anything =/
<fidelio> hi.  Have problems with printer setup.  CUPS recognize printer and test page is ok. CAnnot print with any program
<D-Unit> does hardy use more system ressources than gutsy cuz on package of hardy it says 386mb ram and on gutsy and below it says 256mb
<iXneonXi> Dr_willis: i'm looking for something that works with all screensavers - I enjoy my Flurry, I just wish I could have a clock somewhere
<Dr_willis> iXneonXi,  all screensavers? Never noticed a tool that can put a clock on top of EVERY screensaver. There are clock-screensavers however.
<prakriti> Does anybody use dia?  Can it export to pdf?
<fde> Jburrke: dpkg -L wacom-tools | grep bin ?
<Jburrke> fde: i have no idea what you just said.. you want me to run that? Oo
<fde> prakriti: Every application that can print can export to PDF.
<arrrghhh> D-Unit, 384 is 'recommended' for live-cd usage.  even on gutsy (as i recall)
 * sCOTTo just needs a proper pdf editing tool!
<fde> Jburrke: yup
<iXneonXi> Dr_willis: I'll try looking at the Flurry source and I'll post a question on the mailing list or forum
<Dr_willis> iXneonXi,  never heard of flurry.
<Jburrke> /usr/bin
<Jburrke> /usr/bin/wacdump
<Jburrke> /usr/bin/xidump
<Jburrke> /usr/bin/xsetwacom
<FloodBot2> Jburrke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jburrke> fde: what i got
<iXneonXi> Dr_willis: ah, it's the default OS X screensaver ported to Linux
<TokenBad> hey folks...I went out and got an old computer to put ubuntu on...but everytime try to load the live cd...when it gets to loading the gui it says signal out of range..anyone know how to fix this?
<iXneonXi> Dr_willis: quite beautiful I find
<fde> prakriti: Print as usual... but pick the PDF export from the list of printers.
<fde> Jburrke: try running xsetwacom
<STSX> If nobody knows how to interrupt then continue a download in Synaptic, is it possible with apt-get or something similar? Or if I could get a direct link to the files I'm downloading, I could use a download manager.
<Jburrke> fde: got a lot of junk
<bazhang> TokenBad, boot in safe mode; then down the screen res/fix the drivers
<Dr_willis> iXneonXi,  there is flury for linux at the flury home page i just googled. :)
<rod0009> does anyone have the intel 950GMA video card?
<Dr_willis> iXneonXi,  Tobias Sargeant has produced a version of Flurry for all you GNU/Linux fans (as part of the xscreensaver distribution). Get it  here.
<gnomer> good evening
<fde> Jburrke: pastebin it for me please
<ttmontoya> pacl: it says that i cant, You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file.
<fde> !paste | Jburrke
<ubottu> Jburrke: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jburrke> fde: is this the collaboration tool? Oo
<TokenBad> bazhang I tried in safe mode..did same thing
<pac1> ttmontoya, You might also try installing the ATI drivers and see if that does anything for you.
<rod0009> ﻿(21:51:19) rod0009: does anyone have the intel 950GMA video card?
<Jburrke> Usage: xsetwacom [options] [command [arguments...]]
<Jburrke> Options:
<Jburrke>  -h, --help                 - usage
<Jburrke>  -v, --verbose              - verbose output
<Jburrke>  -V, --version              - version info
<FloodBot2> Jburrke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jburrke>  -d, --display disp_name    - override default display
<rod0009> ﻿(21:51:19) rod0009: does anyone have the intel 950GMA video card?
<rod0009> ﻿(21:51:19) rod0009: does anyone have the intel 950GMA video card?
<FloodBot2> rod0009: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fidelio> hi.  Have problems with printer setup.  CUPS recognize printer and test page is ok. CAnnot print with any program
<pac1> ttmontoya, info on ati can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bazhang> Jburrke, pastebin it please
<fiyawerx> does anyone actually have a working weather applet? none of the ones i find actually connect and get the weather
<iXneonXi> Dr_willis: yah, but I don't think his version has a clock. I may email him to see if it's an easy mod
<fde> Jburrke: Do not paste in channel... I didn't specify that explicitly, apologies... I said to use pastebin though...
<tinker> I'm on Ubuntu 8.04.  I want to test a live Ubuntu CD.  My systems doesn't seem to be booting from a CD.  How do I get into my bios or is there another way?
<pac1> ttmontoya, is this of any help?
<poty> can anyone tell me how to install emesene themes ¿?
<bazhang> tinker, get into bios and choose boot from cd
<arrrghhh> tinker, every bios is different, on boot the bios tells you how
<fde> Jburrke: You can talk again now.
<Jburrke> eh..
<niriven> server irc.freenode.net
<tinker> okay I will reboot and watch for messages
<rootyrooty> Hi,
<Jburrke> what's pastebin? ><
<rootyrooty> Hi, how do I delete a mysql databaseÉ
<Jburrke> i think i did it >__>
<fde> !paste | Jburrke please use the link this provides to paste what xsetwacom said:
<ubottu> Jburrke please use the link this provides to paste what xsetwacom said:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ttmontoya> pacl: yes
<Jburrke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11769/
<rod0009> ﻿(21:51:19) rod0009: does anyone have the intel 950GMA video card?
<TokenBad> bazhang I tried in safe mode..did same thing
<MTecknology> taquitos, you around?
<lopin> Anyone know how to stream shoutcast in linux?  I have the server running on the computer downstairs, but no way to get music to it...
<Jburrke> sorry bout that =/
<ttmontoya> pacl: You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. how do I get permission
<cathartia> hello - I hope you can help me
<bazhang> Jburrke, please dont do it again
<poty> can anyone tell me how to install emesene themes ¿?
<pac1> ttmontoya, sorry I can't be more specific, Its been a few years since used the r128 driver.
<Jburrke> bazhang: i wont, was an accident.. sorry
<cathartia> I'm having a strange issue with my wireless configuration.
<armadill0> Hi I am trying to install do the alternate encrypted kubuntu intstall, and I'm having some trouble with the partitioner.  It will let me set a partition as 'encrypted disk' but won't let me mount / on it.  How can I set this HD up with encrypted kubuntu?
<fde> Jburrke: I'd recommend 'xsetwacom -x' probably, as I don't think the rest will be enlightening to you... ensure the tablet is connected to the machine though...
<martin_> hi could anyone tell me how to setup dual monitors with an nvidia 8800gts gpu
<pac1> ttmontoya,  Aha!  the permissions problem.  I ran into that on Saturday when I was getting my xorg.conf up to speed.  Here's what you do...
<Jburrke> fde: i think the problem is that i do not have a wacom tablet.. take a look at this link
<Dr_willis> martin_,  install and run the 2 not installed by default nvidia config tools.
<ttmontoya> pacl: ok you told me to modified the xorg.conf file but it dont let me , do I have to login in root
<Jburrke> fde: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<billenium> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jordan_U> ttmontoya, No, use sudo
<cathartia> all of the parameters look correct in /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_willis> martin_,  theres one that does NOT have a X in the name. it has a gui to set up the monitors/layout. , the othe is what i use to enable twinview support in the xorg.conf file.
<WIDESPREADpanic> what should i use to edit css website in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ttmontoya, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pac1> ttmontoya, First go read about file permissions on linux if you haven't already.  You want to be able to set the permissions on the xorg.conf files and on the directory above them so you can do what you want from your login, without using sudo all the time.
<martin_> dr_willis install what and how, ive got about 1hr experience on this OS
<cathartia> but ifup ath0 fails unless I do an "iwconfig ath0 essid networkname" 1st
<fde> Jburrke: Do you see your device in that list?
<jrib> WIDESPREADpanic: your favorite text editor?
<docgnome> WIDESPREADpanic: emacs or vim :-p
<Jburrke> fde: yes
<arrrghhh> WIDESPREADpanic, a text editor, yes.
<cathartia> this means that the cmputer won't boot and joing the network on its own - which is exactly what I want
<fde> Jburrke: Ok, then follow the guide there, and tell me whether it gets it working  :)
<pac1> ttmontoya,  but first note what the permissions are before you start.  Be sure to reset them that way when you're done.  Leaving config files with open permissions is not such a good thing.
<Jburrke> fde: but i dont understand that guide =/
<sunexplodes> quick question: Hardy by default sets the inactive window decorations to be transparent, which I don't like, but I can't find the option to disable it in the Compiz Settings Manager... anyone know where I can find it?
<Dr_willis> martin_,   one of the commands to do is lilke ' sudo nvidia-config --twinview'  (that may not be the right command name),,  then restart the X server that should make both moniotrs start working. then run the OTHER tool to  tweak the monitors.
<tinker> Okay, I rebooted my computer looking for directions in how to get into my bios.  There weren't any, just "ESC" to get out of grub.
<Dr_willis> martin_,  not on a Linux box - so i cant verify the proper commands.
<fde> Jburrke: everything in the boxes is stuff to type, and requires no thinking... everything explains what you're doing at that point.
<fidelio> HALLO -- Have problems with printer setup.  CUPS recognizes printer and test page is ok but cannot print with any program
<martin_> dr_willis sorry you really lost me, and how do i do that
<pac1> martin_, the gotcha in this is if you have a kvm...
<Jburrke> fde: i'll give it a shot.. where it says "general info" though i dont have any of those ubuntu versions
<amenado> cathartia-> paste in pastebin your interfaces file
<jrib> ttmontoya, pac1: that's not the proper way to edit system-wide config files really.  You want to use sudo
<Jburrke> i've got 8.04 or whatever
<fiyawerx> where do you set the number of desktops?
<fde> Jburrke: It looks complicated, but I promise it's really not, just follow that guide please.
<Dr_willis> martin_,  from the shell. If you are lost in shell  ussage.  You may want to spend an hr reading a few shell/bash tutorials.
<Odd-rationale> cathartia: you could consider putting the lines you want in the /etc/rc.local file
<rootyrooty> Hi, how do I delete a mysql databaseÉ
<Dr_willis> !twinview | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Jordan_U> tinker, Usually you have to hit something like the delete key *before* you see GRUB
<cathartia> What I mean to say is: /etc/network/interfaces correctly specifies the network name - but it doesn't get used unless I manually use iwconfig
<fde> Jburrke: The guide needs to be updated is all...
<Jburrke> fde: sure, but what about my ubuntu version.. ><
<Jburrke> fde: so just follow it to the letter?
<tinker> Jordan_U: which key should I hit?
<rycole> if i have a python app that tries to mount a filesystem, and i do 'sudo python', and manually call the function, would this be enough to mount the fs? it doesn't appear to be mounting anything.
<fde> Jburrke: yup
<martin_> ok, thx guys ill check that out
<cathartia> what is /etc/rc.local   ?
<Nalidixic> good evening everyone. question about apt-get.. if there are programs I want to get but don't know the name of the package, is there a place to search?
<amenado> cathartia-> paste in pastebin your interfaces file..lets see if anything we can spot
<Jburrke> fde: okay, give me a minute and i'll be back.. thanks :D
<pac1> jrib, ttmontoya, jrib is right, but I always break the rules.  As long as everyting is set back to the right permissions, would you be ok with it jrib?
<Jordan_U> tinker, Depends on your BIOS unfortunately
<arrrghhh> tinker, try a bunch - f2, del, any of the f keys.
<cathartia> amenado:  what is paste-bin  ?
<tinker> ugh
<Odd-rationale> cathartia: it is a file that runs on boot
<jrib> !apt > Nalidixic (read the private message from ubottu)
<amenado> !paste | cathartia
<ubottu> cathartia: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jordan_U> tinker, It will usually flash quickly across the screen when you boot
<jrib> Nalidixic: use Synaptic or Add/Remove if you want a gui
<arrrghhh> tinker, that's why i said look for the message.  they almost always say *something* like "hit del to enter setup"
<fiyawerx> tinker, hold down any key, then when you get the key stuck message it should say like f2 to enter setup
<cathartia> odd:  so I can just do an iwconfig in there - problem solved
<obijywk> Nalidixic, packages.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> Nalidixic, packages.ubuntu.com or apt-cache search keyword
<Odd-rationale> cathartia: you could try...
<jrib> pac1: no, I don't really see the point to be honest
<tinker> fiyawerx:  okay I will try that
<Nalidixic> ty
<fiyawerx> tinker, what kind ofm achine?
<fiyawerx> he could have just googled :-\
<cathartia> amenado:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11771/
<fiyawerx> dells are usually like f12
<pac1> jrib, maybe I'm making this too hard... I just hate typing my password over and over.
<jrib> pac1: you would need to sudo to change permissions anyway and the likelihood you mess something up increases
<fiyawerx> anyone know how to set extra desktops?
<cathartia> odd:  I need the command to be SUDOd
<pac1> jrib, ttmontoya,  listen to jrib.
<bazhang> fiyawerx, in ubuntu or compiz for cube
<Odd-rationale> cathartia: that is ok. rc.local runs as root on boot up
<jrib> pac1: you shouldn't be editing files that often that it becomes a burden.  In any case, you can get a root shell with 'sudo -i' for those special occasions
<fiyawerx> bazhang, both, actually, i only have 2
<cathartia> odd:  that sounds like a good hack for this
<cathartia> amenado:  do you see anything wrong with my interfaces file?
<fiyawerx> bazhang, might actually switch over to kde soon tho, gnome is gettign on my nerves again
<pac1> jrib, thanks.  I didn't know that.
<rickJames> I am trying to run the 8.04 live cd and once i get past hte options i get "out of range" on my monitor. after attempting to change the vga settigns manually, i've come to ask for suggestions
<Jburrke> fde: i'm at the part where it says to note the product of the tablet
<fiyawerx> i really like how gvfs handles remote locations but eh
<cathartia> like I said - it has the network name in there but when I do an iwconfig after an ifup the network name is blank until I manually set it with iwconfig
<amenado> cathartia-> you are using static, am not sure even with auth ath0 would initiate an association to AP
<cathartia> then all is well
<taquitos> ﻿MTecknology : still there?
<bazhang> fiyawerx, cube is in general virtual horizontal desktops set to 4 (in ccsm) in ubuntu right click on workplace switcher and up the number
<Jburrke> fde: mine's the exact same as his.. so do those commands just go into the same terminal?
<user__> is there an application like netlimiter for linux?
<MTecknology> taquitos, you're back now?
<thingfish> rickJames: what all have you done?
<taquitos> yes
<MTecknology> taquitos, I PM'd you
<cathartia> amenado:  I don't understand - please explain
<TokenBad> when at command prompt in live cd..how you start gui?
<taquitos> hmm
<rickJames> thingfish, other than the vga (f4) option nothing. i'm at a loss
<Gestapospank> Whats the kernel boot command to disable sda from probing the CD-ROM in ubuntu?
<Jburrke> fde: are you there?
<bazhang> TokenBad, startx
<cathartia> amenado:  I don't know what you mean
<pac1> jrib, ttmontoya,  I dont' normally go around changing config files.  In this case it was a brand new box with an old xorg.conf on it from the box i ripped the disk drive from.  A certain amount of tinkering was needed to go from 640x480 on one screen to 1280x1024 on two screens with a kvm thrown in for more fun.
<taquitos> i just pm'ed you
<arrrghhh> so does anyone know how to transfer audio to bluetooth connected speakers?
<amenado> cathartia-> having you set it as static, i dont believe it will initiate a process to associate with your AP
<pac1> pac1, jrib, that's exactly what ttmontoya wants to do.
<Odd-rationale> cathartia: put the commands that you usually execute to start your network in teh rc.local file... reboot and see if it worked.
<MTecknology> taquitos, register to services
<cathartia> amenado:  what do you mean by "associate"
<bluefoxx> how can i combine two boot disk ISOs? i want to combine a sisela boot disk with a super grub disk[to save CDs]
<cathartia> amenado:  what do you mean by "AP"
<pac1> ttmontoya, jrib, gotta go.  bedtime for bonzo.
<taquitos> argh
<jrib> pac1: night
<TokenBad> bazhang, thanks...did that and get an error saying server is already active for display 0...and to remove /tmp/.xo-lock and start again
<bluefoxx> command line is prefered...
<fips> whats the command to get root again?
<Odd-rationale> cathartia: ap == access point
<cathartia> amenado:  what do you mean by "it"
<arrrghhh> i have the speakers connected, but now i don't know how to transfer the audio from the computer to the speakers
<jrib> !sudo > fips (read the private message from ubottu)
<bazhang> TokenBad, try ctrl alt f7
<m_tadeu> hi eveyone
<fips> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<pac1> ttmontoya, good luck with this.  I hang out here sometimes, look me up and let me know how you make out.
<Odd-rationale> cathartia: gtg, good luck!
<bluefoxx> fips: sudo is single command, su is log into root
<cathartia> amenado:  I want to use static IPs - do you think it will work with dhcp?
<Sunx> anybody ever get his error when trying access screen resolution under preferences with 8.04 "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<TokenBad> bazhang get signal out of range
<cathartia> odd: thanks for the idea
<m_tadeu> how can I run a script when I insert a usb disk?
<jrib> m_tadeu: research udev
<MTecknology> bluefoxx, no - su is switch user
<amenado> cathartia may i suggest you read up on some tutorials on wireless networking
<absnt> Im trying to use vlc as my media player in firefox and when I try to view a steaming quicktime video the link to it says "no video" and I can't even click on it..
<bazhang> TokenBad, what res you have it set to
<bluefoxx> MTecknology: but it also lets you log on as root if you use it alone
<TokenBad> 800x600 60hz
<TokenBad> but had to reset in the xorg stuff..so like need to restart it with those settings
<cathartia> amenado:  I've read some already.  The problem seems to be the network name not getting set right.
<porpoise> how do i disable automount?
<Jburrke> fde: you there? ><
<bazhang> TokenBad, that is out of range? what card and drivers and how installed
<arrrghhh> porpoise, edit /etc/fstab
<thingfish> rickJames: 8.04 doesn't make it easy on us.  They took away our prime tool for configuring display.
<sCOTTo> anyone with a clue about PDF editing programs?
<cathartia> amenado:  As I said, as soon as I manually set it with iwconfig - all is well
<TokenBad> bazhang its an old hp..just bought it today..has a Intel 82865G card in it..and used vesa driver
<toxguy25> hi, can somebody help me with sound problem? i updated my ubuntu 8.04 and i have no sound output but headphones are still detected
<Sunx> set what with iwconfig
<paulcross> sCOTTo, pdfeditor
<rickJames> thingfish : it appears tokenbad (who i was helping too) has found some one who is working on it with him. thank you for your time :)
<cathartia> amenado:  And when I run "ifup atho -va" I see the correct network name in the output.
<amenado> catharia, then be happy with it, its not such an issue
<arrrghhh> sCOTTo, there aren't really any that are *good*.
<MTecknology> gosh I loved shared keys
<sparky01> you mean displayconfig-gtk
<bazhang> TokenBad, what res do you want to get with that
<porpoise> is it dangerous that ubuntu keeps automount my drive while I resize it with gparted?
<thingfish> rickJames: what tools are available, require a gui.  Which of course you don't have. :)
<sparky01> where did that go?
<MTecknology> so... can anybody explain to me how to set up IPsec?
<TokenBad> bazhang whatever it allows...
<sCOTTo> arrrghhh: yeah tell me about it - I found pdfedit in ubuntu - but it didnt DO anything really... i need one for an end user :(
<Jburrke> arrrghhh
<cathartia> amenado:  It is a show stopper for me because I want to run this computer headless in the garage - it must be able to join the network at boot time
<bazhang> TokenBad, that is something you need to fiddle with then--is this hardy or gutsy
<sCOTTo> !pdfeditor
<ubottu> Factoid pdfeditor not found
<TokenBad> bazhang but once get it set..how restart x with those settings
<sCOTTo> paulcross: do you mean pdfedit or pdfeditor ?
<arrrghhh> sCOTTo, there's not any good windows solutions either unless you want to pay for adobe reader pro
<cathartia> amenado:  I can't login to the machine to do iwconfig if the machine won't join the net
<Caram> hey, how can I see what's running a specific port?
<TokenBad> bazhang its 7.04 to be honest..thats the disk I have
<bluefoxx> how can i combine two boot disk ISOs? i want to combine a sisela boot disk with a super grub disk[to save CDs] command line is easier for me[though if i need programs i can do that /sigh]
<sCOTTo> arrrghhh: i wonder why...
<Cyrus__> #irc.overthewire.org
<Caram> running on*
<cathartia> amenado:  If this were a laptop - there would be no issue
<arrrghhh> sCOTTo, it's a proprietary format...
<sCOTTo> ahhh
<cathartia> amenado:  But it is a Desktop running headless
<arrrghhh> Caram, netstat
<absnt> Im trying to use vlc as my media player in firefox and when I try to view a steaming quicktime video the link to it says "no video" and I can't even click on it.. sometimes firefox will crash
<Caram> thanks
<fiyawerx> sCOTTo, what about foxit?
<paulcross> sCOTTo, same thing. the package called pdfedit. but the programe named pdfeditor.
<sCOTTo> fiyawerx: whats that like?
<amenado> cathartia-> you can try dhcp
<porpoise> Does ubuntu have anything similar to partimage?
<Caram> arrrghhh, is there a way for me to look at a specific port?
<fiyawerx> sCOTTo, never tried their editor, but i always use it for just pdf reading, very nice, lightweight too
<cathartia> amenado:  I'll give that a go
<arrrghhh> Caram, look at the man page for netstat, there may be.
<cathartia> amenado:  thanks
<sCOTTo> fiyawerx: is it for linux?
<fidelio> HALLO -- Have problems with printer setup.  CUPS recognizes printer and test page is ok but cannot print with any program
<fiyawerx> sCOTTo, might have to use the editor in wine tho, i see they do offer 6 month free licenses, worth a shot
<Caram> kk
<jrib> porpoise: how about partimage?
<amenado> cathartia-> you're welcome
<sCOTTo> yeah thought so
<bluefoxx> noone knows how to combine bootable ISO disks?
<fiyawerx> sCOTTo, they have reader for linux, editor prob. won't be too long in coming linux side
<cathartia> amenado:  I do need the IPs to be unchanging though
<paulcross> I need an python IDE with code auto completing feature? Is there an one?
<porpoise> jrib: i don't think it's in ubuntu's repositories
<bazhang> bluefoxx, cannot be done
<jrib> !info partimage | porpoise
<arrrghhh> sCOTTo, what i do is take a screenshot of the pdf and edit what i want to lol  then print to pdf.
<ubottu> porpoise: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<fde> porpoise: it is... in universe probably.
<cathartia> amenado:  I guess if I were to set the lease time to infinite that would be almost static
<rickJames> bluefoxx, you could burn both to one cd and make your own bootloader script to load one or hte other, but you would need to know where on the disk the second bootscript is
<fiyawerx> arrrghhh, can just use imagemagick for that, convert foo.pdf foo.jpg
<sCOTTo> lol
<amenado> cathartia-> again, may I suggest reading tutorials on networking, and dhcp please..
<Jburrke> fde: i got to the colibration part
<cathartia> amenado:  I'm pretty knowledgeable already - I'm a proffessional
<fiyawerx> sCOTTo, do you need to actually change pdf forms? or just like fill in forms that are pdf?
<arrrghhh> fiyawerx, eh either way it's not a *good* way to do it.
<amenado> cathartia-> based on mac address..you can have the dhcp assign...
<Jburrke> fde: got to where it says "make" and it said
<sCOTTo> fiyawerx: my customer wants to open a pdf, edit it and save it... i guess they are STUCK with Adobe huh...
<Jburrke> fde: "nothing to be done for 'build'."
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh, I have never done it but I can suggest some things to try
<bluefoxx> rickJames: any how-tos on that?[@bazhang i know it's do-able cause i saw someone do this with ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu cds and the alt installers on a dvd once]
<fde> Jburrke: Can you provide the output in full to paste.ubuntu.com please?
<sCOTTo> i wonder if there is a util to IMPORT PDF to openoffice
<Jburrke> fde: which output?
<Hossam> hello i am currently in vista (hd0) i want to boot up ubuntu 8.04 in vmware (hd1), i can get to grub bootloader, but then i am notified by vmware bios that Error 21: Slected disk does not exit, what should i do?
<cathartia> amenado:  my network has few machines on it so I really want to assign static IPs
<bazhang> bluefoxx, then why ask if you know
<rickJames> fiyawerx, i use open office
<RB2> Can I have the ff2 package installed alongside the ff3 package?
<fde> Jburrke: Everything that make said.
<cathartia> amenado:  I try to avoid DHCP whenever possible
<arrrghhh> sCOTTo, i think the good folks at sun are working on one for OOo 3.
<Jburrke> fde: all it said was "make: Nothing to be done for 'build'."
<amenado> cathartia once more, read up a liltle bit more about dhcp, and mac address..
<Bodsda> RB2, yes
<mshade> Hossam, unless your setup is unique, tell grub to use hd0
<RB2> Bodsda, thanks
<sCOTTo> arrrghhh: good stuff
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh, Worst. Lag. Ever ( that was a response to your question about bluetooth speakers )
<Bodsda> RB2, no probs
<mshade> Hossam, it sees ubuntu's disk image as its own primary drive
<bluefoxx> bazhang: because i dont know how to, but i figured someone in here might[i trolled  the internet the past hour for this, to no avail :(]
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, ok?
<bazhang> bluefoxx, try uck
<cathartia> amenado:  ok - thanks again
<bluefoxx> bazhang: uck?
<cathartia> amenado:  gtg
<Hossam> mshade: i am trying to run off a physical disk hd1
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh, Do you see the bluetooth icon in the top left panel?
<bazhang> !uck | bluefoxx or remastersys/reconstructor
<ubottu> bluefoxx or remastersys/reconstructor: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<amenado> cathartia-> and as suggested by the other gentleman, you can put a script in init.d but i would rather do it in if--pre-up.d
<bluefoxx> bazhang: ah, interesting...i will look into that one, thanks
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, the speakers are connected currently.
<Hossam> mshade: vista is on hd0, and ubuntu hd1, i instructed the vmware vmdk that is should use hd1 (full disk access), grub starts in vmware but i get the error 21: slected disk does not exist
<billenium> I some how lost my top and bottom bars... Is there a way to get them back besides restarting?
<wobblywu> how would I go about getting the keycode of the multimedia keys on my laptop if xev doesn't display them?
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, paired, whatever you want to call it.
<Starnestommy> billenium: maybe ctrl+alt+backspace
<Bodsda> bluefoxx, theoretically -- u could use sgd's menu to boot the sisela when choosen
<bazhang> !resetpanels | billenium
<ubottu> billenium: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mshade> Hossam, so you have two physical drives and you are giving vmware full access to one of them
<hotmonkeyluv> what is the lightest windowmanager that also has compositing?
<billenium> Thats evil Starnestommy...
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh, Is the audio service running?
<fde> Jburrke: See where it says "Calibrate output (If calibrate for some reason doesn't work for you) below there? try skipping to that bit...
<bluefoxx> Bodsda: O.o? any clue how?
<mshade> Hossam, correct?
<Bodsda> bluefoxx, erm,.,. no
<Starnestommy> billenium: or enter "gnome-panel" in the Alt+F2 dialog
<Hossam> mshade: think i understand you now about hd0
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, well this is a laptop and sound works out of the internal speakers.  i just want to transfer the audio output to the bluetooth speakers.
<Starnestommy> hotmonkeyluv: I think it's xfce
<Bodsda> bluefoxx, but in theory its doable
<Hossam> mshade: that is correct
<Jburrke> fde: do i paste everything from my tablet into there? Oo
<billenium> Starnestommy : i dot know if i want to take suggestions from you anymore...
<hotmonkeyluv> Starnestommy: thanks
<wobblywu> nevermind
<bluefoxx> Bodsda: ah, well thanks for telling me :) i will do some more research into GRUB then[bout time i did anyways :\]
<caexo> :(  my monitor is dying.... just as i get everything working great (software wise)
<Bodsda> bluefoxx, i suppose youd have to find ut what code is used to boot the disk, then duplicate that code into a menu item that gets redirected to a section on the disk
<mshade> Hossam, the traiditional way is to create a hd image file on your main OS's drive and use that.  since you're giving vmware its own disk, there is an extra step i think
<billenium> don´t*
<DigitalisAkujin> I'm working in the ubuntu live CD playing around with my 9600GT. I have the drivers installed and now I'm trying to configure dual screen.
<RB2> By any chance, can I kill wineserver if I'm not running any apps? IE for linux was running before (for testing) and now it's developed a wicked memory leak
<mshade> Hossam, did it install fine? is this the first time you're booting the ubuntu guest?
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh, I think that if you enable the audio service that you will see a new sink in padevchooser ( pulseaudio ) which you can re-rout any ( or all ) applications you want too
<Bodsda> RB2, yes
<bluefoxx> Bodsda: simple enough, in theory at least >. >
<Hossam> mshade: i edited the grub boot option to boot from (hd0,0) instead of hd(1.0) still same error
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh, If you are using Hardy that is
<DigitalisAkujin> I have successfully setup my 24inch at 1920x1200 and my 20.1 inch at 1600x1200 in dualview mode and in seperate X servers mode but neither is satisfactory.
<Hossam> mshade: i installed both of these operating systems without the use of vmware, now im just trying to run each in vmware through full physical disk access
<DigitalisAkujin> I'd like to be able to drag between X servers but if I run something in full screen I want it to go into full screen on only that one monitor.
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, i am... but kubuntu.  i'd be willing to give gnome a shot but i really have grown fond of kde.  and kbluetooth is connected to the speakers.
<Bodsda> bluefoxx, lol, or ,.,.just thinkin on my feet here,.,. somehow partition a cd into two partitions then grub could detect and run each one
<RB2> Bodsda, thanks again! It decided that it wanted 1.5GB all to itself and growing hehe
<SeaPhor> DigitalisAkujin, ok, you're just braggin'
<DigitalisAkujin> If I run in dualview it treets both monitors as one.
<mshade> Hossam, ahhhh
<fde> Jburrke: You said there was nothing returned? You can copy and paste the section that is applicable to your tablet though from the section I pointed out, yes
<DigitalisAkujin> lol no i'm trying to figure shit out XD
<Hossam> mshade: yes this is the first time im booting ubuntu as a guest within vista, but not the first time booting vanilla
<Bodsda> RB2, yeah, those things need to be killed -- you can kill any process, just may need a reboot to fix it
<bazhang> language DigitalisAkujin
<SeaPhor> DigitalisAkujin, j/k thats a sweet setup
<eisenhower> is network manager with ubuntu the same thing as wpa_suppicant?
<Bodsda> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mshade> Hossam, OK -- it's still going to be hd0,0 as to ubuntu, that is the only disk it has
<Jburrke> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11773/
<mshade> Hossam, but we might need to add a kernel option or something... is the ubuntu drive all a single partition?
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, i am using hardy tho.
<Jburrke> fde: that's what i got back for pasting all the info under my tablet..
<Hossam> mshade: ill try to edit grub again
<bazhang> eisenhower, no
<fde> Jburrke: No... into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DigitalisAkujin> here's a picture, http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/4163/P1010006.JPG
<m_tadeu> can someone help me out finding what is the udev rule for usb memory sticks?
<DigitalisAkujin> but seriously, any solutions?
<Jburrke> fde: explain that.. i have no idea what you just said lol
<Hossam> mshade: i selected guided use the whole disk when i installed ubuntu 8.04
<eisenhower> bazhang: alright well i need help connecting to m y universitys wireless internet
<billenium> How do i rename a folder from a terminal?
<eisenhower> can you help me out?
<RB2> Bodsda, usually I don't hesitate to kill a process if need be, but wine is a finicky thing I try to stay away from as much as possible.
<Bodsda> DigitalisAkujin, talk to the #compiz-fusion guys, they might know
<PaRruDoO> hey... someone knows if the integrated vga from intel x3100 is now compatible with compiz fusion in ubuntu 804!?!?
<fde> Jburrke: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf <-- type that, then paste it at the bottom.
<ubottu> PaRruDoO: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 382, column 84
<Bodsda> RB2, yeah,. its fine to kill it though,.,.;~)
<bazhang> eisenhower, ask your question (with plenty of info) and if someone knows they will answer thanks
<Jburrke> fde: okay, do i type that then press enter, then paste the other info?
<RB2> Bodsda, it's a pleasure actually. :)
<Bodsda> ;~)
<bazhang> PaRruDoO, best to ask that in #compiz-fusion
<Hossam> mshade: i dont have to change the uuid of the disk or anything do i?
<bluefoxx> Bodsda: still wont be that easy >. >
<fde> Jburrke: It will bring up a text editor where you will paste what you just pasted to terminal!
<ttmontoya> Jordan  u: Can you wriet me the command you gave me for the permissions problem sudo ???
<PaRruDoO> bazhang ok thanks
<Bodsda> PaRruDoO, id ask the #compiz-fusion guys if i were you
<Jburrke> fde: i see..
<mshade> Hossam, you might need to get rid of the uuid all together
<Bodsda> bluefoxx, nope ;~) thats half the fun
<Jburrke> fde: so i type the info off of that page into the text editor? Oo
<mshade> Hossam, but UUID is something i'm really not fluent with.
<Bodsda> ttmontoya, sudo chmod ??
<mshade> Hossam, i can see that being the issue though
<Hossam> mshade:  ok, perhaps i should boot with livecd under vmware and reinstall grub through sudo grub?
<fde> Jburrke: Yes... because it'll open an important text file that knows what to do with that info  :)
<bluefoxx> Bodsda: >D
<Bodsda> ;~)
<mshade> Hossam, you can probably regen it, yes
<Jburrke> fde: okay.. there are two tabs on that text editor, one named "xorg.confSection" & one named "InputDevice"
<mshade> Hossam, give that a shot -- but then it may not boot natively!
<Jburrke> fde: i paste it into the confsection one, right?
<Ububegin> Can anyone guide me on how to install JAI in ubuntu.. thanks
<jepler> PaRruDoO: My Dell D830 said in the marketing information that it was X3100.  lspci calls it Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller.  It works with compiz, but compiz + opengl apps don't work well together.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/96991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 96991 in xorg-server "3D stuff breaks with Compiz:  Redirected Direct Rendering is needed in DRI" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Hossam> mshade: i think i will try that, then force my pc's bios to boot off of the vista hdd (hd0) which also has a grub bootloader!
<mshade> Hossam, i think removing use of UUID might be the final course of action needed.  try doing grub-install from liveCD within ubuntu though
<fde> mshade: Nothing to be fluid about... ls -l /etc/device/by-uuid ... they are symlinks to regular devices via hash tables...
<Hossam> mshade: ok ill try both, thanks for your help
<Hossam> mshade: this project is becoming a pain d=]...
<bullgard4> How to obtain the sourcecode of Tracker?
<fde> Jburrke: Just paste it to the bottom of the file please.
<mshade> Hossam, it's a pain to be able to boot VM and native for sure :)
<Bodsda> bullgard4, if its in repo's      sudo apt-get source tracker
<mshade> Hossam, you probably won't be able to get windows to do it.  perhaps with some funky hardware profile thing, but iv'e never been succesful being able to bop back and forth
<Jburrke> fde: okay, moving on to "setting up X"
<twistage> Is there a way to get Active X plug-ins working under Firefox?
<mshade> fde, thanks -- i was unaware that's how it worked
<Hossam> mshade: gargh, ill see if i have luck thanks!
<mshade> fde, i need to read an article or something.  UUIDs have always thrown me off.  i don't see the point :)
<Starnestommy> twistage: I think you might need IE in wine to use ActiveX
<mshade> fde, coming from slackware anyway ;)
<prettyricky> Does anyone here know how to get the pen on a tablet toshiba laptop to work???
<fde> mshade: It adds security as it's harder to locate a hash table than a simple '/dev/sda1'
<twistage> Starnestommy: Eh, thats what I thought. Real flaky. Thanks.
<fde> mshade: Slackers are notoriously bad at adjusting to new technology, it's ok  :)
<eisenhower> alright here is the universities set up page. But everyone says to connect using wpa_supplicant. can someone help me do this? http://www.utdallas.edu/ir/cats/network/wlan/8021x/linux.html
<fde> mshade: New technology generally makes things easier, less work for you... this is simply a bad example... nothing wrong with knowing the old ways though  :)
<Pelo> how do I reduce the timout in sudo ?
<mshade> fde, i agree about slack being behind the curve of course :)  where is the hash table located, how do i find those symlinks
<Jordan_U> twistage, What do you need that requires active X? Is it really worth that dirty feeling? :)
<Bodsda> Pelo, you can reset with   sudo -k      maybe  man sudo has answers
<hotmonkeyluv> what does "nice" mean on a process?
<MTecknology> !pastebin > taquitos
 * Pelo agrees with fde  , he'll have none of those new fangled electric shaving things
<Pelo> Bodsda, man sudo was a nightmare,  that's why I was asking
<bazhang> eisenhower, better to tell us what card chipset you have, what you have tried and what errors you have gotten-->network is presumably wpa/wpa2
<fde> mshade: I told you where you find the symlinks ... I'm not entirely sure what you mean by where the hash table is located... it's generated automatically...
<twistage> Jordan_U: Heh, yeah. Unfortunately one of my economics classes online components requires Active X, it half-way works under Wine, but it's pretty bunk
<fidelio> HALLO -- Have problems with printer setup.  CUPS recognizes printer and test page is ok but cannot print with any program
<Pelo> fidelio, is the printer selected as your default printer ?
<Jordan_U> twistage, I assume you used IE4linux?
<mshade> fde, i gotcha -- /etc/device/by-uuid ... i misspoke in reference to the hash table
<eisenhower> bazhang: alright well i've simply right clicked the network manager(icon thats out of the box in the panel) and did wpa2 enterprise then plugged in all the settings. this isn't wpa_supplicant .. but thats what someone else once told me to do
<bullgard1> Bodsda: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/213095/ In what directory will I now find the Tracker source code on my computer?
<osxdude|laptop> Hi, all
<Jburrke> fde: what is the "ServerLayout" section?
<osxdude|laptop> uh
<osxdude|laptop> How do I install a screensaver into XScreensaver?
<fidelio> pelo: yes
<osxdude|laptop> I cannot find it in Synaptic, btw
<eisenhower> Outcome:  never connnected to the wireless
<fde> Jburrke: it's labeled "Section "ServerLayout" ... it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf again.
<Jordan_U> osxdude, What screensaver?
<Pelo> osxdude|laptop, try just drag dropping the tar.gz file in the screensaver dialog box
<Jburrke> fde: i found it, thanks :D
<osxdude|laptop> Jordan_U, it's called "bsod"
<twistage> Jordan_U: Nah, actually I used Crossover. I just came across that IEs4Linux though, you have any idea how stable that is?
<osxdude|laptop> Pelo, the page didn't have a download link.
<Pelo> fidelio, try selecting printe from the menu
<Hossam> mshade: VICTORY! it was the root(hd1,0) reference in grub, i thought i changed it, but it didnt apply my changes the last time
<osxdude|laptop> twistage, pretty stable.
<babolat> are there known / popular (i could already hear the !poll messages) bidirectional FTP Sync tools for Ubuntu that has GUI ?
<Jordan_U> osxdude, It was available in the repos ( last time I tried it was in breezy though :)
<fde> twistage: It's as stable as it is on Windows....
<Bodsda> bullgard1, ./tracker        or whatever directory you where in when you downloaded it
<fidelio> pelo:CUPS?
<Pelo> osxdude|laptop, you need to dl something to your compI'm afraid
<twistage> Sweet
<osxdude|laptop> Jordan_U, it isn't. :P
<Pelo> fidelio,  no from your applicateon
<osxdude|laptop> fine, pelo.
<mshade> Hossam, nice!  hd0,0 correct?
<fde> twistage: With the added caveat that any virii only effects things within ~/.wine/drive_c  :)
<Hossam> mshade: that is correct
<twistage> Haha, wonderful
<osxdude|laptop> time to go hunting the nets
<|404NoTFounD|> what kernel headers do i need if i have 2.6.24.6-grsec?
<barlrol> hey how do i change the name of a hard drive....like its mounted as /media/applications but when it shows up on the desktop it just says 203.9 GB Media
<mshade> Hossam, excellent
<Pelo> !theme | osxdude|laptop try those
<ubottu> osxdude|laptop try those: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mshade> Hossam, i'm sure getting vista up in vmware from ubuntu will be another beast entirely
<Hossam> mshade: anyway to get vmware to believe its @ (hd1,0)? so i dont need two grub entries?
<Hossam> mshade: true, true
<Pelo> later folks
<osxdude|laptop> hmmmmmmmm
<fidelio> pelo: it does not work
<Jordan_U> osxdude|laptop, You sure it's not in xscreensaver-data-extra ?
<osxdude|laptop> Jordan_U, I didn't get that package.
<Hossam> mshade: perhaps add another hdd in vmware on the virtual machine?
<barlrol> hey how do i change the name of a hard drive....like its mounted as /media/applications but when it shows up on the desktop it just says 203.9 GB Media
<osxdude|laptop> I'll look into it.
<Jburrke> fde: okay, i got done with the whole first section.. it says on the guide "you should be able to restart X and have the tablet working as a mouse."
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 eisenhower here is a cli guideto try; nm is sometimes unreliable
<Jburrke> fde: what does he mean by restart X? just, restart my computer?
 * osxdude|laptop jumps up and down
<osxdude|laptop> !info xscreensaver-data-extra
<ubottu> xscreensaver-data-extra (source: xscreensaver): data files to be shared among screensaver frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.04-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2937 kB, installed size 7612 kB
<osxdude|laptop> !info xscreensaver-data
<ubottu> xscreensaver-data (source: xscreensaver): data files to be shared among screensaver frontends. In component main, is optional. Version 5.04-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 469 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<fde> Jburrke: No... simply System > Quit > Logout will restart X...
<twistage> Anyone have an indication when DRI2 will be released?
<rootyrooty> My screen is slightly off centre since I installed restricted drivers - anyhow to fix pls?
<Jburrke> fde: okay, i'll be right back.. wish me luck!!
<babolat> rootyrooty: your monitor's adjustment buttons ?
<user__> hi
<billenium> The System Monitor says one of my 4 cores is running at 100 percent... the rest at around 5 percent. IS this incorrect or should i be worried?
<fde> rootyrooty: Adjust the physical monitor
<osxdude|laptop> lol babolat
<user__> i enabled compiz fusion but it rotate only 2 desktop
<Bodsda> babolat, that only works untill you reboot (i have same issue)
<mshade> billenium, depends on what you are running at the time
<user__> how can i add other desktops to rotate effect ?
<rootyrooty> fde babolat: alright, I thought there was a more gracefull way, a settings way I suppose.
<osxdude|laptop> billenium, uh, i don't know,  I would think it's bad.
<WongBater> no not troll.....golem
<crdlb> user__: please join #compiz-fuison
<billenium> umm Firefox, irssi and unrealircd
<Bodsda> user__, ccsm--> General plugin--> 2nd tab--> desktops=4
<mshade> billenium, switch to the processes tab and sort by CPU
<babolat> user__: u need to add more desktops in the General Options in Advance Desktop Effects Settings
<|404NoTFounD|> what kernel headers do i need if i have 2.6.24.6-grsec?
<rootyrooty> fde babolat: bug squashed: gosh I feel dumb
<Jburrke> fde: it doesnt work D:
<Bodsda> user__, 3rd tab sorry
<mshade> billenium, that will tell you what's taking up 100% of one core
<babolat> rootyrooty: many had had that question too
<billenium> nothing is!
<billenium> I am going to restart my machine...
<osxdude|laptop> Jordan_U, It worked. It was in xscreensaver-data-extra. :)
<parkbench> hello! having some major issues :( i knwo this is kind of a free-for-all so...
<crdlb> user__: "Horizontal Virtual Size" is the setting name
<mshade> billenium, it could be disk I/O
<billenium> My machine is getting a little hot.
<parkbench> well basically ive got a geforce 7800 gt and ive been using vesa for awhile because none of the drivers worked
<Bodsda> billenium, give it some ice
<mshade> billenium, but it really should show up in the system monitor -- or top
<billenium> lol?
<fde> Jburrke: please paste 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | tail -n10' and your xorg.conf for me onto paste.ubuntu.com, thanks.
<Cyntek> Seaphor:
<parkbench> today i got the bright idea to fuck around in the console and even try nvidia-glx-new and such and now...
<billenium> BRB turning off computer.....
<user__> thank you :)
<Bodsda> parkbench, restricted drivers??
<thingfish> parkbench: that's thanks to the new and improved xorg
<prettyricky> Does anyone here know how to get the pen on a tablet toshiba laptop to work???
<babolat> ﻿are there known / popular (i could already hear the !poll messages) bidirectional FTP Sync tools for Ubuntu that has GUI ?
<|404NoTFounD|> irc://irc.freenode.net/Nicholas,isnick
<|404NoTFounD|> what kernel headers do i need if i have 2.6.24.6-grsec?
 * Cyntek slaps SeaPhor around a bit with a large trout
<fde> !language | parkbench
<bazhang> language parkbench
<ubottu> parkbench: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SeaPhor> Cyntek, ? yes
<parkbench> well nwo when i boot into ubuntu i just get a garbled unintelligible screen. i tried the livecd and the livecd gets tot he desktop but no further and its similarly garbled
<parkbench> im in some shell right now pre-login on ubuntu
 * SeaPhor ok
<parkbench> that happens to be there because i was getting i/o errors before i logged in before
<Cyntek> Hey the install went okay, but it did not boot into ubuntu
<Cyntek> It booted straight into windows.
<parkbench> basically i cant get into my install now...
<babolat> !grub | Cyntek
<ubottu> Cyntek: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SeaPhor> Cyntek, ?this uber? join #SeaPhor
<fallenangel> How do you open a .htm file using fire fox to display the file. I am trying to use the terminal window to navigate and launch fire fox to open the file
<parkbench> thingfish: yah well im in this thing that says root@multivac and i cant seem to run any command really
<Bodsda> fallenangel, right click on file --> properties --> open with -- ff
<parkbench> my brother was telling me to try dpkg xorg but its not recognising like any commands
<Bodsda> parkbench, is it a busybox shell?
<parkbench> whats that?
<fallenangel> So is there no way to do this from the terminal?
<thingfish> parkbench: sorry, you're having a different issue than the one I thought you were having.
<fde> fallenangel: 'firefox some.htm' ....
<Bodsda> fallenangel, firefox /path/to/htm/file
<thingfish> parkbench: well wait, maybe not
<thingfish> parkbench: did he mean dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Bodsda> parkbench, does it say busybox at the top?
<parkbench> i mean i just want to at the very least revert back to vesa
<|404NoTFounD|> what kernel headers do i need if i have 2.6.24.6-grsec?
<parkbench> thingfish: yeah.
<Jburrke> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11780/
<parkbench> bodsda: i cant see a 'top'
<parkbench> i tried a bunch of commands
<parkbench> so it scrolled
<fallenangel> Thanks
<MythologicalTV> Wanted to see if anyone could help with some funkyness with mythtv installed and LIRC misbehaving on PVR 350 - docs are minimally helpful
<bazhang> |404NoTFounD|, there is no grsec there is generic
<Bodsda> parkbench, dw -- try the       dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<parkbench> it's the thing where it asks you to ctrl-d to boot
<thingfish> parkbench: good news: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg totally skips video configuration in 8.04.
<thingfish> :/
<|404NoTFounD|> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-headers-2.6.24.6generic
<thingfish> Bodsda: it doesn't work in hardy.
<bazhang> MythologicalTV, you may ask in #ubuntu-mythtv if you wish
<parkbench> thingfish: yeah but it doesnt recc the command
<MythologicalTV> bazhang, Thanks
<parkbench> it doesnt rec anything really
<hotmonkeyluv> What should I install when firefox prompts for it: 1: Adobe Flash Player (installer) 2: Swfdec player for Adobe/Macromedia flash, or 3: gnash SWF player
<user__> is there a way to change a process's workspace on console? with a command..
<Bodsda> thingfish, oh yeah i remember -- have they made it reconfigurable somehow else?
<bazhang> |404NoTFounD|, apt-cache search generic
<thingfish> parkbench: sounds like you're having other issues
<fde> Jburrke: can you try pasting 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep wizard' instead please, that doesn't tell me what I'd like to know
<user__> i've two extra workspace now and i cannot reach them :(
<thingfish> Bodsda: not that I ever found.
<parkbench> :o well imean this is the only area im able to be inside of my distro righ tnow
<Bodsda> #ubuntu-devs
<Bodsda> bah
<parkbench> and this happened immediately after i tried nvidia-glx
<|404NoTFounD|> its -generic
<parkbench> normally id press ctrl d now
<|404NoTFounD|> not generic
<parkbench> and itd boot in
<|404NoTFounD|> ><
<babolat> i promise this is the LAST TIMEi ask this: ﻿are there known / popular (i could already hear the !poll messages) bidirectional FTP Sync tools for Ubuntu that has GUI ?
<parkbench> but now it boots into graphical mumbo jumbo as i said
<Jordan_U> hotmonkeyluv, Adobe Flash Player ( for now at least it's the best option )
<eisenhower> how can i create a folder in /etc/ ?
<thingfish> Bodsda: sometimes you see "Use nvidia-settings."  However it's a little hard to use nvidia-settings when you're limited to 640x480.
<prettyricky> Does anyone here know how to get the pen on a tablet toshiba laptop to work???
<Jburrke> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11781/
<bazhang> |404NoTFounD|, then you did not try
<Bodsda> thingfish, yeah, im gonna ask devs now (just asking to be shouted at)
<jsoftw> prettyricky: sounds like the tablet its self is not working
<parkbench> wait i can try login shell...thats a recced command
<parkbench> but whats the password! haha
<jsoftw> prettyricky: should be able to use any old object
<StevenX> can someone tell me how to apply themes from gnome-look.org? I don't understand it.
<parkbench> okay wait...lets see
 * jsoftw enjoys watching the list of blacklisted ssh bruteforce attempts grow :)
<|404NoTFounD|> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-headers-2.6.24.6-generic"
<parkbench> aha!
<parkbench> i think i got it.
<barlrol> hey how do i change the name of a hard drive....like its mounted as /media/applications but when it shows up on the desktop it just says 203.9 GB Media
<Bridger> Quick question for anyone who can answer it:  How do I change the size of the scrollbar on my touchpad?
<fde> Jburrke: what does 'sudo modprobe wizardpen-drv' say?
<etheredge> Bah!!!
<eisenhower> anyone?
<bazhang> |404NoTFounD|, apt-cache search generic as I said
<tmapj> hey could someone please help me? every time i shutdown  computer it says "me-laptop login:" and just hangs there for like 50-60 seconds. (my username is "me" btw)
<|404NoTFounD|> i did
<etheredge> playing dvds in ubuntu is a nightmare for an ignorant man...
<thingfish> Bodsda: I worked on it for a long time - finally what did it was, I wiped out hardy, installed gutsy, configured all my display stuff with the accelerated drivers, copied off the xorg.conf file, installed hardy, installed the restricted drivers, and copied the xorg.conf from gutsy over my hardy xorg.conf.
<tmapj> hey could someone please help me? every time i shutdown my computer it says "me-laptop login:" and just hangs there for like 50-60 seconds. (my username is "me" btw)
<Jburrke> fde: "FATAL: Module wizardpen_drv not found."
<liveoutloud2day> |404NotFounD|: apt-cache search linux-headers | grep generic
<fde> Jburrke: Also, does /dev/tablet-event actually exist?
<eisenhower> whats the command to bring up super user ? or nautilus or w/e it is?
<prettyricky> tablet works, it stopped working after I upgraded to 8.04
<etheredge> is there anyone that could help me with dvds?
<Kohlrak> gksu nautilus
<Jburrke> fde: not sure.. how could i check? Oo
<thingfish> Bodsda: crappy way to fix things, but when you take away the MAIN display configuration tool, what do you expect...
<eisenhower> thanks kohlrak
<Bodsda> thingfish, yeah but -- well thats just insane !! ;~)
<Kohlrak> night
<fde> Jburrke: ahh... can you please try the Downloading and installing the driver section again please.
<thingfish> Bodsda: not at all
<hotmonkeyluv> Jordan_U: thanks!
<fde> Jburrke: It won't be there if the module doesn't exist...
<Jburrke> fde: LOL back to the beginning, sure XD
<etheredge> hmmm
<thingfish> Bodsda: what's insane is wrecking dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<user__> i cannot open Workspaces on second column
<|404NoTFounD|> liveoutloud2day: gottim
<barlrol> can somebody help me with an easy task
<barlrol> hey how do i change the name of a hard drive....like its mounted as /media/applications but when it shows up on the desktop it just says 203.9 GB Media
<user__> what should i do :(
<neon> is cnr ok to use with ubuntu?
<fde> Jburrke: Well, you did everything in xorg.conf correctly if it's any consolation... you just didn't put the module in the right place.
<Bridger> etheredge >  What is your problem with DVDs?
<etheredge> was wondering how to get a dvd to play and stop saying its encrypted
<bazhang> neon not needed nor recommended
<thingfish> or being so foolish as to hold the position that you can abandon tried-and-true tools because xorg is "so much better now".
<Bridger> Encrypted...  I'm not quite sure.  Hold on a moment.
<Bodsda> thingfish, yeah it was a great command when coupled with -phigh
<etheredge> ive been googling this for a good while and well ive only got a few hints and about five or six different "fixes"
<etheredge> frankly im lost
<Jburrke> fde: lol sorry ><
<parkbench> so okay.
<bazhang> !dvd | etheredge
<ubottu> etheredge: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Bridger> Have you installed libdvdcss2?
<parkbench> im in a reall shell now...how would i go about reverting back to vesa?
<parkbench> and removing nvidia-glx totally?
<kdc1956> you want to play dvd?
<fde> Jburrke: are you getting it via: wget http://www.dallerweb.dk/ubuntu/wp/i386/wizardpen_drv.so ...btw?
<Jburrke> fde: okay, done.. did all of the downloading & installing the driver section
<Bridger> Aha, I was just about to paste the link that Ubottu just gave you. ^_^
<Bridger> Does anyone know how to change the size of a touchpad scrollbar?  I know it has something to do with the "xorg.conf" file, but I can't seem to find it.
<Jburrke> fde: i guess.. i'm just copy & pasting everything that he has written, lol
<fde> Jburrke: so the file is now correctly in /usr/lib/xorg/modules and /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input ?
<etheredge> hrmm ive tried installing the libdvdccs2 a few times but i must be doin something wrong
<Jburrke> fde: i'm not sure.. how can i check?
<fde> Jburrke: ls those directories.
<jason> whats a good dock bar for gnome i dont like taskbars any ideas?
<kdc1956> getting dvds to play on ubuntu 8.04 is easy
<Bridger> etheredge  >    That's odd, let me check something.  I can't remember if "libdvdcss2" is included in the Ubuntu Extras package.
<h1d> hello. how can i specify a smtp server to use with 'sendmail' or 'mail' command?
<fde> Jburrke: So you're not reading anything that explains what is going on?
<Lunks> hey, is there netselect-apt for ubuntu?
<Lunks> it's there on the repos, but it search for debian's.
<Bridger> etheredge,  try Applications > Add/Remove Applications, and look for "Ubuntu Restricted Extras"
<Jburrke> fde: I'm reading everything that he's saying
<Jburrke> fde: but i'm not understanding half of it XD
<lwizardl> how do I enable write access to hfs+ in 8.04? i had it working on 7.10
<fde> Lunks: yes
<Jburrke> fde: so you want me to cd to those directories and then ls them to see if there are things in them?
<Lunks> fde: where to get it? =P
<fde> h1d: Umm, Sendmail IS a SMTP server...
<h1d> i mean, from the command line
<fde> Lunks: it's in universe dist... sudo apt-get install netselect-apt
<h1d> i want to send a mail from it and specify some smtp host of choice to pass it over
<user__> another style question.. is there a shortkey or a command  to see a specific desktop/workspace number?
<Lunks> fde: it's there, but it's looking for debian repos instead of ubuntu's
<barlrol> guys whats the name of the hard drive called...like what it shows on the desktop...I'm trying to google this to find my answer but i dont even know what its called....I need to change the "name" of the hard drive from 202 GB to Applications...im sure this is a simple task
<fde> Jburrke: or just 'ls <those directories>' either or.
<fde> Lunks: It doesn't be
<|404NoTFounD|> anyone want to help me compile a kernel?
<parkbench> xorg keeps ending midway, saying: "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.20080512225131"
<fde> |404NoTFounD|: no
<etheredge> h/o its taking a few seconds to open add remove
<kelvin911> why ubuntu uses /media instead of /mnt ??
<|404NoTFounD|> fde: >:(
<Scunizi> kelvin911: it is what it is.. just different
<fde> kelvin911: FHS ... /media is for removable devices, /mnt is for internal devices.
<etheredge> im not seeing a restricted area
<Lunks> fde: it's downloading www.debian.org/mirros/fullmirrors
<kelvin911> why not following standard?
<Jburrke> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11782/
<Jburrke> that's what's in those directories
<Scunizi> kelvin911: actually /dev/<drive> mounted to /media/<drive>
<fde> Lunks: Then edit your sources.list and remove the Debian stuff.
<kelvin911> my internal hd also named under /media?
<Bridger> etheredge:  Make sure that you're viewing "All Available Applications"
<barlrol> help ^^^^^ plz! :)
<etheredge> alright thats set
<Scunizi> fde: then why do internal hd's show up in /media after a clean install?
<fde> Jburrke: Then it SHOULD be working... last resort: restart X?
<Jburrke> :(
<Jburrke> *crosses fingers*
<Jburrke> XD brb
<Lunks> fde: I want to use netselect-apt so it finds the best mirror for Ubuntu, but it's downloading for debian
<Bridger> Okay, now in the search bar, type in "Restricted Extras"
<|404NoTFounD|> How do i reinstall a kernel?
<|404NoTFounD|> How do i uninstall a Pached kernel?
<etheredge> alright what do i search for in all available?
<etheredge> if you told me earlier i think i got lost....
<fde> h1d: btw... take a look at 'ssmtp' (double s on purpose) ... it is an MTA that forwards to your e-mail account automatically from system tools.
<Jburrke> fde: not working :'(
<etheredge> nvm
<etheredge> figured out what your sayin
<h1d> yes, fde, i know that one, but right now, i only have sendmail/mail command out of postfix package
<nullboy> Jburrke: are from california or did you go to school in Ca?
<Bridger> etheredge:   It's no problem.  Just search for "Restricted Extras" among All Available Applications
<h1d> was wondering if there's any easy way to specify a relay smtp host from command lnie
<h1d> line*
<fde> Jburrke: Restarting the computer isn't working? (oh, I meant computer not X, sorry)
<Jburrke> nullboy: neither, why?
<|404NoTFounD|> How do i uninstall a Patched kernel?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jburrke> fde: i did the log out and log back in thing.. that what you meant?
<nullboy> Jburrke: just curious, there was a bully named John Burrke i went to school with ;)
<etheredge> heh thanks for puttin up with my dumb questions
<Jburrke> nullboy: yep thats me :D
<nullboy> lol
<etheredge> im bound and determined to use linux from now on
<etheredge> only thing is...... ive had to kick my wow addiction :(
<Bridger> etheredge:   *grins*  It's a cleche, but "there's no such thing as a dumb question".
<Bridger> It's quite true.
<fde> h1d: Ok, postfix is not supposed to forward to anything else, it is your own smtp server... do you have your own website etc?
<docgnome> etheredge: wow runs under wine
<StevenX> can someone help me figure out how to install themes downloaded from gnome-look.org??
<bazhang> etheredge, wow works fine with !wine
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone know where I can find a list of freakin Atlantic servers (the Monopoly game for Linux)?
<r00tintheb0x> clear
<lwizardl> etheredge, I'm glad to read that! i did the same thing (minus the wow addiction)
<r00tintheb0x> oops
<etheredge> heh
<fde> Jburrke: no... System > Quit > Restart
<Bridger> etheredge:  Yes, I've also heard that WOW can work under Wine.
<etheredge> well ive tried it
<h1d> website? im just trying to send a mail on a server at the command line
<r00tintheb0x> Or where to find out information on how to set up a server... or where to download the tarball.
<Jburrke> fde: ohhh
<r00tintheb0x> Or something! :'(
<Jburrke> fde: *phew* theres still hope
<Jburrke> fde: XD
<etheredge> got all the way through the loading screens then caput
<Jburrke> fde: brb..
<etheredge> only saw the mouse and nothin else
<parkbench> xorg keeps ending midway, saying: "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.20080512225131"
<etheredge> posted a few forums didnt really get a response so alas i gave up
<kdc1956> nite al
<fde> parkbench: That means it's done... and wrote to xorg.conf
<r00tintheb0x> Nevermind
<r00tintheb0x> I was spelling it with a C
<parkbench> fde: but i never got to choose the vid tytpe
<etheredge> but if any of you all might know what the issue is i would love to start playing again :)
<fde> parkbench: I dunno, Ubuntu seems to have taken out a bunch of the options from that command.
<Bridger> etheredge:  Were you able to find the restricted extras?
<etheredge> yes ive dowloaded them
<Bridger> Okay, are they still installing?
<Zaiden> What program opens .tar.bz2 files?
<etheredge> they have just finished
<nullboy> Zaiden: tar xjvf file.tar.bz2
<Jburrke> fde: still no luck :'(
<kelvin911> Zaiden: file roller
<Zaiden> Thank you!
<nullboy> tar works fine though
<Bridger> etheredge:   Awesome.  Now, all you have to do is test your dvd
<kelvin911> file roller able to see whats inside before unzip
<etheredge> i just did on totem and the same encrpytion error
<nullboy> oh lawd
<matthias_N> hi anyone know how to configure moblock ????
<Jburrke> *sigh* guess its back to shitty xp/vista
<Jburrke> :'(
<Bodsda> thingfish, heres the instructions m8 --  If you want to fix a broken X config do the reboot to the recover option and pick the fix X choice.
<bazhang> !language | Jburrke
<ubottu> Jburrke: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nullboy> lmao
<etheredge> even with xine its not working
<Jburrke> ...lol
<nullboy> now that is hilarious
<userer> hi. what's ctrl+alt+f5 doing? i pressed all of them together and it opened a new screen. i lost my old screen
<bazhang> nullboy chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Bridger> etheredge:  That is very odd.  Have you tried VLC Media Player?
<etheredge> hrm let me try that
<fde> nullboy: tar -xjf
<Bridger> Even without the codecs, it can successfully play many DVDs.
<Jburrke> this stinks.. i need to talk to that guy XD
<etheredge> all my players do the same thing, get through the warnings then nothin
<matthias_N> nobody works on moblock ?
<fde> Jburrke: Unfortunately I have no idea at this point why it's not working  :(
<Jburrke> fde: it's fine..
<matthias_N> i can not access hotmqail woth mobolck on ...
<matthias_N> hotmail ...
<Bridger> etheredge:  What DVD is it?  Or rather, who is the publisher?
<Jburrke> fde: you think you can help me with one last question?
<nullboy> fde: 'v' will display the files being processed verbose mode
<etheredge> h/o
<fde> Jburrke: Perhaps, shoot  :)
<Bridger> Does anyone know how to set up a printer for sharing on a Windows network?
<Bodsda> bang!
<Jburrke> fde: well i've got ubuntu booting off of an external hdd..
<fde> nullboy: yup...
<etheredge> live free or die harder  from fox i suppose
<Jburrke> fde: did it with hopes that i could just restart w/out the hdd plugged in and boot windows back up
<nullboy> fde: ﻿2008-05-12 20:01:23) nullboy: Zaiden: tar xjvf file.tar.bz2
<Bodsda> !enter | Jburrke
<ubottu> Jburrke: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> etheredge, is this blu-ray or hd-dvd
<joanki> does anyone know how i can change my password on irc?
<nullboy> joanki: /msg nickserv help
<Jburrke> fde: how do i access my internal hdd from this os, on my external?
<Jburrke> this place is so tight on their rules, jeeze..
<Bridger> bazhang/etheredge:   Very good quesiton.
<fiXXXerMet> Need some help with the vmware-server package.  Installed it on my server box, and I am unable to remotely connect with vmware server console from another machine that is on the network.
<joanki> nullboy, i don't see change password there
<Bodsda> Jburrke, its tight on rules because we have almost 1300 people in here
<fde> Jburrke: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<etheredge> not blu ray and i dont think its hd
<nullboy> joanki: ﻿/msg nickserv help set
<joanki> does anyone else know how i can change my password on irc?
<fde> Jburrke: uhh... sudo that
<bazhang> etheredge, please double check
<sinether> anybody know how to scroll up the window in ircii? ^^
<Jburrke> fde: sudo mount /dev/hda1/mnt
<Jburrke> fde: type that?
<Starnestommy> joanki: nickserv password?
<etheredge> cant see it on the box as lame as that sounds
<fde> Jburrke: space between 1 and /
<nullboy> joanki: stop asking the same question i told you how to do it
<Bodsda> nullboy, calm down
<Zaiden> Turns out Realtek makes audio drivers for linux
<joanki> thanks
<bazhang> nullboy, please be civil
<Jburrke> fde: "mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist"
<Bridger> etheredge:  There should be a logo somewhere.  Ether the classic DVD logo, or one of the new HDDVD/Blu-Ray logos.
<joanki> it worked
<fde> Jburrke: doh... sda1 sorry
<nullboy> Bodsda: but they are repeating after help, that's not against your rules?
<Jburrke> nullboy: lmao
<Bodsda> Jburrke, do     sudo fdisk -l   to make sure its /dev/sda1 you want
<bazhang> nullboy, some are very new here
<nullboy> Bodsda bazhang: how about one of you picks on me instead of both mm k?
<etheredge> regular dvd
<Bodsda> nullboy, the problem was the way you said it not what you said
<Bodsda> nullboy, continue discussion in  ##discussion plz
<sudobash> lmao
<sinether> so.. anybody have any idea on how to recover grub's boot paramters after a hardy upgrade gone awry?
<bazhang> etheredge, you have libdvdread3 installed?
<Bodsda> if you want to continue it
<Jburrke> bodsda: okay, but what am i looking at Oo
<Bridger> etheredge:  Then I'm not sure why it wouldn't be playing the dvd.  I had the same problem before I installed the libdvdcss2 package, but afterwards, everything worked fine.  This would be a good question for the forums.
<etheredge> The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss
<Bodsda> Jburrke, it should give u a list of all your drives, find the one you want to mount and find the corresponding /dev/???
<fde> Bodsda: It's Windows, which generally only uses one partition, so I'm guessing it's /dev/sda1 .
<etheredge> perhaps i could find just that package
<Finnish> Hi
<etheredge> i thought i already had it installed
<Jburrke> how do i tell which is which? Oo
<bazhang> etheredge, make sure that you correctly installed libdvdcss2 then-->check in synaptic
<Jburrke> er.. sorry
<Bodsda> fde, if its his primary hdd yes
<fde> Jburrke: did you type 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt' yet?
<Jburrke> bodsda: hwo do i tell whcich is which
<Finnish> How can I sync my Nokia N73 and Evolution calendar
<Bodsda> Jburrke, pastebin it   and tell me what size the drive is
<etheredge> shows nothing
<fde> Bodsda: Apparently it's his only... as he's got Ubuntu on an external, which won't be sdx#
<etheredge> ....
<Jburrke> fde: yes, it said "mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist"
<etheredge> argh
<jsoftw> evolution :/
<fde> Bodsda: (mass USB storage)
<jsoftw> Anyone else find that crashes all the time?
<etheredge> alright how do i get that then....
<fde> Jburrke: sda1 not hda1
<bazhang> etheredge, that would be the problem then
<ringer> can anyone help me with a partitioning problem?
<etheredge> argh sorry i thought i had it
<Nikunj93> HI all
<Bodsda> fde, ok, so why its a *special* drive and why it wont mount is a new problem ;~)
<etheredge> perhaps i instlaled livedvdread3
<Jburrke> fde: oh, duh.. what was the command again?
<Bodsda> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fde> Bodsda: No, the internal should be sda1... external is fine, he's booted to it to run Ubuntu.
<etheredge> neither of those are shoring up
<etheredge> showing*
<fde> Jburrke: 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<Nikunj93> anyone knows how to power on PC via any application
<Bodsda> fde, ok, i still need to see fdisk to be sure ;~) otherwise the mount shoud have worked
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org etheredge and follow the instructions carefully
<Jburrke> fde: okay, i did it but nothing happened lol
<fde> Bodsda: nah, I told him hda1 by mistake...
<nullboy> Nikunj93: you can use a magic packet tool if your NIC supports WOL (wake on lan)
<Bodsda> fde, so whats his problem?
<fde> Jburrke: cd /mnt & ls ... stuff there?
<bazhang> Nikunj93, that is not possible unless it is sleeping
<fde> Bodsda: None now.
<nullboy> Nikunj93: or the bios of your system night support a wake up time
<Bodsda> fde, oh, il shut up then ;~)
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: i can make it sleep
<nullboy> bazhang: it certainly is possible with wake on lan
<Jburrke> fde: yes.. a few things
<gpled> anyone good with iptables?
<Nikunj93> ﻿nullboy: i checked my bios power managment system what option to choose there
<Nikunj93> ?
<fde> gpled: try #iptables or man ufw
<bazhang> Nikunj93, the follow nullboy 's instructions
<MTecknology> gpled, no - but I'm experienced and bored
<Jburrke> fde: i'll be right back.. have to wash the dishes
<StevenX> guys, how do i bring up usplash-switcher? I don't see in applications menu.
<Jburrke> fde: thanks for all the help, if you're not here when i get back..
<Jburrke> fde: brb :)
<bravekn1ght> hi room! has any1 here experienced the "ata1.01: qc timeout" error that causes the desktop to freeze for a few seconds?
<gpled> http://pastebin.com/dda1b6df
<nullboy> Nikunj93: if the bios supports it, it will be listed somewhere as "automatic power on" or "scheduled power on" (something to that effect)
<gpled> not sure if that is correct
<ringer> i messed up my partitioning big time, can anyone help me sort it out?
<Nikunj93> bazhang: how to check whether my lan card support WOL
<bullgard4> Bodsda: Why did you recommend '_sudo_ apt-get source tracker'?
<nullboy> Nikunj93: but if your NIC supports wake on lan you can enable that in the bios or the NIC's bios and use a magic packet tool to turn the system on
<nullboy> Nikunj93: look up the NIC specs
<Nikunj93> ﻿nullboy: my bios has something like alarm is it the thing?
<cute_bettong> does ubuntu have a built in firewall or do i need to get one?
<bazhang> has one cute_bettong
<fde> Bodsda: When he gets back, do me a favor and ensure it looks like a Windows partition? (just have him paste ls /mnt or something, and see if it looks right) ... he's not particularly technical, so I'm trying to do the thinking for him  :)
<nullboy> Nikunj93: it may be, but look up the motherboard manual and or nic specs to be sure
<MTecknology> gpled, way beyond me
<MTecknology> sorry
<fde> Bodsda: I'm going in search of food.
<Bodsda> bullgard1, dunno ,. lol,. i use sudo for all apt things -- but you would need it if you were in /
<MTecknology> but I'm provoked to learnign more about iptables
<Finnish> How to check, in terminal, what hardware I have
<Nikunj93> ﻿nullboy: i dunno what motherboard or NIC i have so how to check the specs?
<Bodsda> fde, kk, no probs
<Starnestommy> Finnish: sudo lshw
<nullboy> Nikunj93: you start by figuring out which hardware you have ;)
<StevenX> fde, I installed starup-manager, but I don't know how to bring it up.
<cute_bettong> bazhang: well one of my roomates is screwing around with the house network and is port scanning my computer and yakking that one of the ports responds 3127 on udp how do i make my computer not respond to pings so he will shut the heck up?
<bravekn1ght> hi room! has any1 here experienced the "ata1.01: qc timeout" error that causes the desktop to freeze for a few seconds?
<Nikunj93> nullboy: actually i dont know all the model numbersw
<homecable> http://208.88.171.46/pub/linux/
<gpled> MTecknology: np. i think it is right, just want someone more experience to look it over
<homecable> does that work ?
<bazhang> !firestarter | cute_bettong
<ubottu> cute_bettong: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ringer> is it possible for someone to help me out with partitioning?
<fde> StevenX: dpkg -L startup-manager | grep bin ... one of those  :P  I'm leaving for a bit though.
<Nikunj93> ﻿nullboy: is it PME power wake up?
<RaWkuSs> Howdy, is there a 7zip application for ubuntu?
<Bodsda> gnu zip
<Bodsda> tar
<StevenX> fde, thanks.
<Bodsda> RaWkuSs, ^^^
<RaWkuSs> O Rly
<RaWkuSs> ty
<bullgard4> Bodsda: Ok. In my case I followed your advice uncritically and got a lot of trouble as I tried to correct it and made an error during this procedure.
<Bodsda> RaWkuSs, their there by default and just work
<wh0> hey guys, I've got a question about 8.04 server edition
<bravekn1ght> hi room! has any1 here experienced the "ata1.01: qc timeout" error that causes the desktop to freeze for a few seconds
<Finnish> Keyboard in my laptop is somehow messed this morning, how to cinfigure it right?
<Bodsda> bullgard1, what were you doing downloading source???      cd ~/Desktop && sudo apt-get source tracker
<Nikunj93> ﻿nullboy: i have an application in windows which power on the pc at a time if i hibernate the pc
<wh0> I'm trying to install VMware
<RaWkuSs> i see
<wh0> and it wants to know where make is
<wh0> but I can't find it
<wh0> and apt-get install make
<Starnestommy> RaWkuSs: there's also Applications > Accessories > Archive Manager
<wh0> says make doesnt exist ; (
<bazhang> !enter | wh0
<ubottu> wh0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Starnestommy> wh0: does /usr/bin/make exist?
<Starnestommy> wh0: also, is build-essential installed?
<Nikunj93> ﻿nullboy
<Nikunj93> reply pleasew
<techno_freak> wh0, apt-get install build-essential
<wh0> no, it does not
<PPKuma> hi, im trying to mount an iso image and i keep getting an "wrong fs type" error, can somebody help me?
<techno_freak> wh0, make is a tool which comes as a part of build-essential
<Bodsda> Nikunj93, please remember these people are volunteers, he does not have to reply.
<wh0> I tried that as well This is what I get
<wh0> root@virtumundo:~# apt-get install build-essential
<wh0> Reading package lists... Done
<wh0> Building dependency tree
<wh0> Reading state information... Done
<bravekn1ght> i consitently see this error on my logs "ata1.01: qc timeout". it causes the desktop to freeze for a few seconds. i've read some forums complaining of the same problem too.. does any1 know a fix?
<wh0> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<FloodBot2> wh0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ringer> Partition problem, can anyone help me?
<Starnestommy> wh0: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<linkinxp> hello how can i Upgrade my OpenOffice to the beta ???? 3.0????
<Bodsda> !ask | ringer
<ubottu> ringer: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flip2405> Hello can i get some help with my webcam?
<Bodsda> linkinxp, download from there website
<linkinxp> Bodsda,  RPM or DEB?
<Bodsda> !ask | Flip2405
<ubottu> Flip2405: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bodsda> linkinxp, deb
<Starnestommy> linkinxp: deb
<linkinxp> Bodsda,  ok :)
<linkinxp> thanks Starnestommy
<Bodsda> linkinxp, rpm is for red hat and other distro's
<Flip2405> Umm bodsda its not installed
<linkinxp> i see
<linkinxp> cool
<Nikunj93> ﻿Bodsda: i know he does not have to but i am requesting him cant u see the please?
<bazhang> wh0, why are you running as root
<etheredge> alright.....
<etheredge> annoyed a bit heh
<Bodsda> Flip2405, plz ask the channel, with your whole problem ,.,. what have you tried andis there errors
<Flip2405> okay
<bravekn1ght> i consitently see this error on my logs "ata1.01: qc timeout". it causes the desktop to freeze for a few seconds. i've read some forums complaining of the same problem too.. does any1 know a fix?
<linkinxp> Bodsda,  Starnestommy  is there any wait to just use the package manager and make an update???
<linkinxp> way*
<rick59y> Hi. Can anyone point me to a good tutorial on how to set up Transmission? I am a noobie and have never used a torrent app.
<shortcircuit> Alright...First, I'm not running a desktop environment.  Second, what's the name of the applet or program to let me manage Samba shares?  I'm not Samba-savvy enough to do it with SWAT.
<Jburrke> fde: back
<Bodsda> linkinxp, not if the beta isnt in the repo's
<wh0> I'm not sure how to copy all of the data from the file
<linkinxp> Bodsda,  ok :) ty
<Flip2405> I need help installing my webcam i havent installed it because idk witch webcam or how to do it im kinda new to linux i got an aceraspire 4520
<Jburrke> fde: okay, just ran the ls of mount
<fglrx804help> hi
<bazhang> !sudo | wh0
<ubottu> wh0: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Bodsda> wh0,   cp /path/to/file/* /where/you/want/them/
<wh0> I mean the text in the file
<fglrx804help> i have 8.04 ubuntu and how can i do ati x1900xt drivers of fglrx?
<shortcircuit> Flip2405: Is it built-in, or is it a USB device?
<Jburrke> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11787/
<Bodsda> wh0, ctrl+c ctrl+v ???
<fglrx804help> !ati
<Starnestommy> wh0: do you have a GUI text editor available?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fglrx804help> !fglrx
<fglrx804help> ok
<Flip2405> shortcircuit, internal (built in)
<bazhang> !fishing | fglrx804help
<ubottu> fglrx804help: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<techno_freak> wh0, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bravekn1ght> i consitently see this error on my logs "ata1.01: qc timeout". it causes the desktop to freeze for a few seconds. i've read some forums complaining of the same problem too.. does any1 know a fix?
<Bodsda> bazhang, wow, fishing is easier to type then msgthebot (as i have no g button)
<shortcircuit> Flip2405: Not sure, then.  All I can say is you'll need to play around with Video for Linux (v4l2)
<fglrx804help> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto <-- not mentioning of 8.04 of ubuntu
<Flip2405> zzzz
<RaWkuSs> Oh why did i 7zip my pics :(
<RaWkuSs> Could not open "July_08_Vacation.7z"  Archive type not supported.
<Starnestommy> RaWkuSs: try p7zip
<Bodsda> Flip2405, this is a busy channel,. was that really necessary?
<RaWkuSs> ty
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | fglrx804help try this
<ubottu> fglrx804help try this: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Jburrke> fde: you still around? =/
<rick59y> #ubuntu-us-fl
<Starnestommy> fglrx804help: I think the section for 7.04 and above also applies to 8.04
<Bodsda> Jburrke, hey, fde asked me to help you
<rick59y> Sorry. Trying to change channel.
<fglrx804help> bazhang: ok
<wh0> I uncommented everything in the sources.list file but it still says it cannot find make
<Jburrke> bodsda: cool.. :D
<Bodsda> rick59y, /j #channel
<Lunks> I'v having some trouble using jabberd server on Ubuntu, it's not adding transports
<Starnestommy> wh0: did you also run "sudo apt-get update" ?
<fglrx804help> n Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron use the Hardware Drivers Manager from K Menu -> System.
<Bodsda> Jburrke, he'll be back but -- what is the prob?
<wh0> yes
<fde> Jburrke: That looks like C:\ ... so it mounted fine... I don't see Documents and Settings though, did you use something like TweakUI to move that to another drive?
<techno_freak> wh0, can you show us your sources.list?
<fglrx804help> pefrect
<rick59y> Thanks, Bodsda
<PPKuma> hi, im trying to mount an iso image and i keep getting an "wrong fs type" error, can somebody help me?
<fglrx804help> thankk
<Bodsda> rick59y, no prob
<bazhang> wh0, you need build-essential; sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wh0> I get some errors when I run it though..
<Starnestommy> wh0: try changing the servers
<Starnestommy> wh0: what errors?
<Jburrke> fde: i didnt touch it.. honestly i think i screwed up the install of ubuntu..
<wh0> when I try to get build-essential I get the same errors as when I try to get make
<bazhang> pastebin the errors wh0 (not here in channel)
<bazhang> wh0, and get out of root
<Lunks> For some reason, jabber init.d script is not picking up transports I installed.
<Jburrke> fde: i was trying to have ubuntu installed only on the external hdd, so if i wanted to go back to windows i would just boot without the external hdd plugged in
<fde> Bodsda: Jburrke: That is C: ... so the mount was successful, however I'm not sure what is meant by "screwed up the install of Ubuntu, that needs to be looked into... but my food is ready, so I'm going to go for a bit... good luck
<fglrx804help> so the restricted friver manaher install the latest catalyst 8.4 driver?
<wh0> Sorry I'm really new to IRC what do you mean by pastebin?
<Jburrke> fde: damn.. thanks for all your help anyways :)
<fde> !paste | wh0
<ubottu> wh0: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lunks> !paste | wh0
<Jburrke> bodsda: you there?
<Bodsda> Jburrke, sure am
<Lunks> For some reason, jabber init.d script is not picking up transports I installed. Little help here? =)
<techno_freak> wh0, go to the url and paste the contents of your sources.list and/or the error you see there and when you submit it, you will get a link, give the link here
<Navop> Question in the perfect server setup they install ProFTPD, do you really need a ftp
<Starnestommy> Navop: only if you want to host files with ftp
<Gnarkill> hello. How do I sign onto a server/channel when I open the app?
<wh0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11789/
<Gnarkill> I want it to sign on automatically when I sign on
<bazhang> in the irc client server setting Gnarkill
<bazhang> wh0 also get out of root please
<astro76> Navop: normal system users should just use ssh/sftp/scp
<wh0> im not in root anymore
<Starnestommy> wh0: try changeing the servers to something other than us.archive.ubuntu.com
<wh0> Although the server I was on isnt' online
<wh0> which should I change it to?
<sortudo_78> ubuntu 8.4 installed but no network connection! ps: while the installation setup, the network worked!
<Jburrke> Bodsda: cool.. okay, when i installed ubuntu i went through the complete regular installation, but when i got to step two or three i clicked something and clicked my external hdd
<Starnestommy> wh0: ubuntu.media.mit.edu is working for me
<bazhang> wh0, try sudo apt-get update then search for build-essential with apt-cache search build-essential
<etheredge> wow
<sortudo_78> please! What should i try ?
<etheredge> i got it to work
<etheredge> i got it to work!
<etheredge> this is why i love linux
<Jburrke> Bodsda: so i think i screwed the install up somehow, because when i try to boot from my internal hdd (i think i'm doing it right) i get an ubuntu error.. windows doesnt bood D:
<ackstorm> sortudo_78, check and make sure your driver isnt' in the restricted driver manager
<Bodsda> Jburrke, ok go on (all in one post)
<lkthomas> I hate linux :)
<etheredge> the shear satisfaction of figuring something out
<arrrghhh> so does anyone know how to transfer audio to external bluetooth speakers?  i have paired the device successfully and i have a solid connection, but i have no idea what to do now.
<Bodsda> Jburrke, what error?
<o0Chris0o> !ohmy | lkthomas
<ubottu> lkthomas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> !ot | lkthomas
<ubottu> lkthomas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rahul_kumar> sor:it will show as working but not work..try to disable network in live cd
<tempest130> hi everbody
<Gnarkill> bazhang..sent you a pm
<Jburrke> Bodsda: anyways, i'm looking to be able to boot windows from my internal hdd, and be able to access that internal drive while i'm booted into ubuntu from my external.. (sorry bout not having it all in one post)
<bazhang> Gnarkill, you need to registered
<Jburrke> Bodsda: not sure of the error.. something couldnt be found (the drive i'm guessing)
<Gnarkill> ok
<Bodsda> Jburrke, whats the error (windows on internel, ubuntu on externel?
<Bodsda> Jburrke, was it a grub error?
<linkinxp> Bodsda, hey man i have a folder full of .deb i have to click in each one of them????
<Jburrke> Bodsda: can we move to a pm? easier to see when you're talking to me.. especially if i miss one of your posts =/
<Gnarkill> how?
<j> group:here is my question i have a 250 gig drive...i have vista on most of my drive. i got ubuntu on a 5.8 gig partitain.QUESTION how to get more space from vista side to add to ubuntu.withOUT reinstalling either
<Bodsda> linkinxp, no, did you download this?
<bazhang> !register | Gnarkill
<ubottu> Gnarkill: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<linkinxp> Bodsda,  and a file named Update but i click in RUN and nothing happens
<sortudo_78> please, how do i connect on network with ubuntu 8.4 ?
<linkinxp> Bodsda,  yes from openoffice.org
<Bodsda> Jburrke, yeah sure u identified with nickserv?
<Gnarkill> !register | Gnarkill
<rahul_kumar> <j>:try partition manager
<Starnestommy> sortudo_78: what kind of networking card to you have?
<Rageon> hi can someone tell me a video player that can like open many copies of itself? trying to run 4movies on each virtual desktop
<Jburrke> Bodsda: no ><
<bazhang> Gnarkill, you need to read that link
<Lunks> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<arrrghhh> Rageon, VLC
<Gnarkill> ok
<linkinxp> rage,  VLC
<Dmole> Rageon: VLC?
<Rageon> cheers guys
<rahul_kumar> Rageon: why you need it
<Bodsda> Jburrke, type    /msg nickserv identify <put your password here without the <>;~)>
<j> rahul_kumar:will it shrink the vista an space created?empty d allow linux to absorbe the
<wh0> should I change all the lines that say us.ubuntu.... to the mit site?
<Starnestommy> wh0: yes
<Finnish> What is the best way to installa OpenSync on Hardy?
<rahul_kumar> j:ya it will
<wh0> does vim have a find and replace ?
<Bodsda> !compile | linkinxp
<ubottu> linkinxp: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Starnestommy> wh0: :%s/thing/new thing/g
<Flip2405> Can some one please help me installing this webcam  i have done nothing simply because i dont know how
<linkinxp> Bodsda,  but i has already .deb and from openoffice.org i got the Deb one
<linkinxp> have*
<j> rahul_kumar: is gpartian ok to use.
<Dmole> how Do I get a "recursive directory listing with a full path for each file"?     ("ls -alR" is not what I'm looking for)
<Bodsda> linkinxp, can u ask the channel plz,.,. im a little busy sorry
<linkinxp> Bodsda,  ok ty
<Rageon> how do i get movies to open in VLC by default instead of totem?
<rahul_kumar> j:i have not used it..
<Bodsda> linkinxp, ;~)
<MTecknology> hrm - I just killed iptables for myself
<Rageon> brb
<Bodsda> Rageon, right click the file, properties, open with tab
<arrrghhh> Rageon, you can right click on the file, go to properties and configure it to open with vlc.
<astro76> Dmole: how about tree -f
<j> rahul_kumar: should i shrink the vista and format the empty space to the linux format in use and then extend the linux parttian?
<Flip2405> Can some one please help me installing this webcam  i have done nothing simply because i dont know how
<arrrghhh> Rageon, you just have to do that with each filetype you want to open vlc by default.
<jsoftw> Flip2405: plugged it in?
<Dmole> Rageon: propertys open with ...... or remove totem
<bazhang> !webcams | Flip2405 see here first
<ubottu> Flip2405 see here first: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kelvin911> Rageon: right click the movie file, property | open with.  tick VLC
<Gnarkill> umm..
<Sergeant_Pony> I'm having a problem with my login screen.. the section that has the users window is blank, I have to type my name in manually... it used to work.. anyone know how to fix this?
<Bodsda> Flip2405, you tried pluggin it in?
<Gnarkill> did I do it right?
<rahul_kumar> j:yup do that it will work..but it is not very relaible..70% chance you will not loose any dta
<Flip2405> It is internal not external
<Gnarkill> sorry...I'm a noob
<Dmole> astro76: installing ...
<wh0> I'm still getting the same errors : (
<Starnestommy> Gnarkill: doesn't look like it
<bazhang> Gnarkill, no; you need to register and identify
<Starnestommy> wh0: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<RaWkuSs> omg, ubuntu would be perfect if it had an application thats almost exactly like photoshop
<Gnarkill> ok. I read the faq's but I don't really understand it
<RaWkuSs> thats the last thing on my list
<rahul_kumar> Gnarkill:see help how to register in your irc client
<Dmole> astro76: Thanks astro76 that perfect :)
<fluffman> omg, RaWkuSs...try GIMP
<damian__> Does anyone use ubuntu studio?
<RaWkuSs> i did, its not so omg
<fluffman> I can follow PS tutorials in GIMP
<bazhang> offtopic RaWkuSs
<userer> hi
<wh0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11793/
<^Tech-Help^> !gimpshop
<RaWkuSs> Oh really
<ubottu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<RaWkuSs> :O
<userer> can someone tell the solution in this page. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32794  .. everybody thanks to cloudfx but i couldn't see the solution already
<RaWkuSs> why was i not informed of this before ! :P
<userer> :(
<Nasra> just installed a brother printer and ubuntu does not recognize it....
<fluffman> also, PS CS and CS2 work in WINE
<rahul_kumar> ;)
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic RaWkuSs thanks
<RaWkuSs> must have gimpshop
<j> rahul_kumar: it is enternal.When i shrink vista i can use the built in program.that will keep the vista side ok,so my only risk is adding the space to ubuntu.last question i had my vista partion showning on ubuntu desktop.know it is not.and if i click on it under places it is not mounted
<RaWkuSs> Oh, sorry, its my happy nature
<Starnestommy> wh0: same error with sudo apt-get update?
<kelvin911> i wonder if ps work in wine
<wh0> yes
<damian__> I had problems with getting wine to work with window games.
<kelvin911> anyone know a software that acts 100% like ACDsee 2.4?
<Gnodab> hi I need to be able to create a file for configuring my sound card under the /etc directory, but can't do so through the regular Gnome text editor. I assume there is a console command so that I can create the file? i.e. Sudo...<something...>?
<rahul_kumar> j:try to log as root user in ubuntu...root is locked in ubuntu go to user and manaj unlok root and from there mount..
<x1250> userer: lol, thats a funny solution
<arrrghhh> kelvin911, they're working towards v1.0 of wine and one of the goals is ps cs2
 * Gnarkill pulls his hair out
<astro76> Gnodab: if you want to use that editor, gksudo gedit
<Bodsda> bazhang, is there a factoid for not feeding the troll?
<damian__> I was wondering if vmware was better?
<Gnarkill> I can't find anything
<Gnodab> Thanks astro
<kelvin911> i can install acdsee in wine but the problem is when the filename is using unicode, acdsee cant open it
<j> rahul_kumar:that went over my head.i vista savey.new to linux
<damian__> gotcha
<rahul_kumar> j:ok i explain
<damian__> I know that vmware works great with mac.
<^Tech-Help^> !feedthetroll | bodhi_zazen
<ubottu> bodhi_zazen: The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<^Tech-Help^> :D
<astro76> rahul_kumar: it is not necessary to recommend unlocking root, use sudo
<kelvin911> what is the newest version of ps?
<kelvin911> is it cs3?
<rahul_kumar> j:go in adminstration tab>user and group>click on root...give some password..log out and log in as root..then try
<linkinxp> voice recognition in ubuntu???
<arrrghhh> kelvin911, yes cs3, with cs4 on the way.
<astro76> !noroot | rahul_kumar
<ubottu> rahul_kumar: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<kelvin911> why they use cs?
<Gnarkill> it says this:      /msg nickserv register <your-password>  to resister. What do I put and where?
<rahul_kumar> astro76:he is vista savy and diff in using cmd line..
<kelvin911> it reminds me of counterstrike
<damian__> does ubuntu support voice req?
<arrrghhh> kelvin911, dunno, ask the bastages at adobe.
<wh0> any ideas?
<Giskard_Reventlo> Hi. Just downloaded ubuntu hardy iso and burnt it into a cd for installation. However, the installer doesn;t start after boot. Instead, I'm dropped to a initramfs/busybox shell.
<astro76> rahul_kumar: so by all means make it easy for him to screw up in cmd line using root :S
<Rageon> how do i get VLC to repeat please?
<Thanatos___> Hi, I installed ubuntu 8.04 lts to an external usb hard drive, not intending to modify my internal windows hard drive
<arrrghhh> Rageon, open the playlist window, there's icons there for shuffle, repeat one, repeat all.
<rahul_kumar> astro76:ok you explain him...sudo method..
<bodhi_zazen> LOL ^Tech-Help^
<kelvin911> bastage = ?
<kelvin911> bastard ?
<damian__> yeah
<arrrghhh> kelvin911,
<Rageon> mmm k thx
<kelvin911> nice
<arrrghhh> kelvin911, you're foreign huh.  sorry.
<Thanatos___> ubuntu seems to have overwritten the boot partition on my internal xp drive, and it won't book from grub, says the device does not exist, anyone know what to do?
<homecable> http://208.88.171.46/pub/linux/
<homecable> for the iso
<homecable> thanks me for hosting it
<homecable> :P
<damian__> nice
<arrrghhh> Thanatos___, grub is probably pointed to the wrong drive... it happens on mine all the time (every kernel upgrade)
<homecable> what speed u geting :P
<rahul_kumar> Gnarkill: /msg nickserv register <your-password> , you write it in the free node tab..
<bazhang> !md5 | Giskard_Reventlo try this
<ubottu> Giskard_Reventlo try this: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<homecable> http://joey.ath.cx/pub/linux/
<homecable> too
<Navop> how do you d/l in console mode, trying to d/l ispconfig2?
<homecable> if u need to remmberi t for later use
<Thanatos___> Thankyou for your idea arrrghhh, I tried all the hard drives and partitions available, and i do get different messages, but none work
<bazhang> Navop, what ispconfig2
<Giskard_Reventlo> ubottu:Thanks. I already did that. Downloaded the iso 3 times. Same problem...
<ubottu> Giskard_Reventlo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arrrghhh> Thanatos___, you're sure?  you tried every possible combination in the /dev folder? lol
<fluffman> Thanatos___: insert your windows recovery CD, and when asked what to do, choose R for recovery
<Lunks> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Lunks> lol not what i intended
<Jburrke> Bodsda = duh mayuuunn
<Gnarkill> ok...how do I get to the free nood tab? lol
<Navop> bazhang: ISPConfig, for server, not sure how to d/l in console mode
<fluffman> Thanatos___: then choose your current Windows install (probably 1: C:\Windows) and enter your admin password (probably blank, so just press ENTER)
<rahul_kumar> Gnarkill:which irc client u r using
<Gnarkill> xchat
<damian__> Are u guys going to Ubuntu Live?
<MaicroDrop> Anyone else have an error with a green tinted GUI after hardy livecd boot?
<fluffman> Thanatos___: then, at the prompt, type "fixmbr" (no quotes) and follow the prompts...when finished, type exit
<homecable> http://joey.ath.cx/pub/linux/ubuntu-8.04-server-i386.iso tell me what my upload is sending at
<arrrghhh> Thanatos___, that will fix your windows but break your grub.  be warned.
<damian__> In portland, or
<homecable> testing :P
<Thanatos___> fluffman, sounds like a good thing to try, thank you very much for your assistance
<chetnick> hi, i have bind server running on LAN, i added that dns server on my ubuntu host, i cant get name resolution to work for local hosts (www.tux.local, www.dba.local) al the other queries www.google.com, www.yahoo.com are resolved over that DNS server whitouth problem. Everything is ok on the server side because all other hosts on LAN can resolve local hostnames (www.tux.local, www.dba.local).
<Thanatos___> What would be a good forum to post this at? So that others can learn?
<rahul_kumar> Gnarkill:see..on the left hand side free node is written click on that..then write in the space which appears..like you are typing now..
<chetnick> Any ideas?
<arrrghhh> Thanatos___, it's already on ubuntuforums.org
<Nikunj93> what is PME event wake up in BIOS?
<Thanatos___> Thank you
<fluffman> Thanatos___: next time, install Ubuntu to an internal drive
<fluffman> shoot....missed him
<okaasan> Hay
<rahul_kumar> chetnik:what is the real prob?
<okaasan> after upgrading to 8.04LTS, my camera no longer mounts
<homecable> anyone have a 100mb inet ?
<chetnick> rahul_kumar: like i said when i ping www.tux.local from ubuntu host it does not resolve to IP address.
<bazhang> homecable, how is this related to ubuntu support
<arrrghhh> homecable, uh... why?
<homecable> its not just want to test my servers upload speed
<RaWkuSs> Is there a on screen keyboard for ubuntu?
<chetnick> rahul_kumar: it works fine on all other hosts.
<kelvin911> anyone here uses skype?
<arrrghhh> i have access to an oc48, but that doesn't mean it's mine lol
<homecable> http://joey.ath.cx/pub/linux/ubuntu-8.04-server-i386.iso tell me what my upload is sending at
<kelvin911> any skype user here?
<damian__> kelvin911 : I used too.
<okaasan> Like I plug it in and nothing shows up in dmesg, there's nothing for it in /dev/ or anything
<kelvin911> damian__: do u use webcam?
<damian__> Now I use magic jack.
<arrrghhh> homecable, i'm not at the head-end... i'm in a hotel room.  and again, i don't see how this is related to ubuntu support.
<damian__> yes
<kelvin911> what magic jack?
<bigboss> hai guys heres the newbie in town
<homecable> :P
<bigboss> anybody would like to hand a helping hand??
<bazhang> !ot | homecable no chit chat thanks
<ubottu> homecable no chit chat thanks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<okaasan> bigboss: what's the problem
<damian__> Its like vonage.  but with a usb instead
<bigboss> well its like this
<damian__> of a router.
<bigboss> got hardy from  a friend
<bigboss> installed it and no sound or wifi
<kelvin911> damian__: i want to be able to webcam with my girl and she is using windows
<bigboss> compag presario v3000 laptop
<VentiMocha> Vonage can work off USB too... depends on form of FXO port you get
<kelvin911> damian__: the only software i can think of is skype and msn
<rahul_kumar> chetnick:i think you can work with external host without config a dns server..and are you sure you configured your dns correctly..
<khaotik> can anyone help me get neverwinternights installed ???
<kelvin911> damian__: but msn is really bad in quality
<damian__> yes.
<kelvin911> damian__: and skype recently it is acting very strange
<damian__> true
<bigboss> have browsed quite a bit for information.... nothing really for me ...
<VentiMocha> have you tried eyeballchat in wine?
<damian__> yes because of ebay problems
<kelvin911> damian__: what ebay?
<damian__> the strike,
<kelvin911> damian__: ??
<damian__> they tried to merge the skype with the service
<bigboss> Hello okaasan nice of u to ask
<ZoiX> Somebody use Leopard on VirtualBox or VMWare?
<rahul_kumar> chetnick:i do not have dns server on my pc..but i can ping external host because they have to config dns server there ..
<chetnick> rahul_kumar: this is dns cache server as well, the dns is configured correctly, other 5 hosts resolve hostnames just fine, i just have problem with ubuntu host. The external host names are resolved from ubuntu whitohout problems, it just the local host names.
<kelvin911> damian__: i wonder if i have just update the qt4 package causing the webcam session in skype acting stragne
<khaotik> can anyone help me get neverwinternights installed ???
<kelvin911> damian__: what service?
<cvd-pr> Llegue!!
<jgoo> hey people - I am running ubuntustudio theme, and inside filezilla, and a few other places, the text it lightgrey on white. The ubuntustudio theme is great for a dark and dingy office and long hours... so this is antithetical to the theme.
<tgelter> I'd like to get the ubuntu boot messages to look like gentoo's or suse's...they are pretty (I'm talking the text boot). Does anyone have experience with doing anything similar?
<Dmole> kelvin911: I find skype works well
<damian__> The skype service thats attached to the ebay service agreement.
<jgoo> anyway I can tweak that colour? I've tried in filzezilla, and in appearances, but those components aren't styled from there... I changed all settings I could find.
<khaotik> can anyone help me get neverwinternights installed ???
<kelvin911> Dmole: so u uses the webcam?
<Dmole> I do
<kelvin911> Dmole: are u using hardy with latest update?
<damian__> Because of the recent strike money loss cause cutbacks in support
<umer> hey guys, I was having problems with my top menu bar showing black specks, and some folks tried to help me out, the problem seemed to go away, however it came back...here is a picture of what is wrong http://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blackspotszn4.jpg can someone please help me out?
<Dmole> It just *worked*
<Nikunj93> how to use BIOS alarm? i have set the time but the pc doesnt power on do i have to shutdown pc or hibernate?
<jgoo> Also skype webcam works on OSX :))
<Dmole> no 8.07 gave me sound problems so i'm using 7.10
<danhs> hello.....how do I get this bug confirmed?
<danhs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vsftpd/+bug/229115
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229115 in vsftpd "Login is not possible" [Undecided,New]
<danhs> or at least move it forward?
<dontpanic> Hi, I'm haveing some trouble, I need to install sendmail but first I need to remove some exim4 packages, but they seem to be screwed up.  When I try to apt-get remove exim4-daemon-light, it says: "warning: failed to kill 5856: No such process".  Then after it can't kill the process that isnt running, it decides to give up all together.  Is there anyway I can override the error and have it uninstall anyway?  Or any other solutions?
<kelvin911> Dmole: in 7.10 everything wroks
<danhs> it's an insane bug.....I downlaoded the upgrade a few days ago and vsftpd no longer works!
<damian__> kelvin911: was the clear
<bigboss> well i thought i might get some help waaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh
<jgoo> umer, google 'bubonic'
<jgoo> :(
<kelvin911> after upgrade to 8.04, something breaks almost everyday
<damian__> was that clear
<Navop> how to d/l and install ISPConfig2.2.23
<Giskard_Reventlo> Hi. Just downloaded ubuntu hardy iso and burnt it into a cd for installation. However, the installer doesn;t start after boot. Instead, I'm dropped to a initramfs/busybox shell.
<chubaca_> does anyone know of a  script to convert sound files in amarok?
<kelvin911> hardy just like win98
<Nikunj93> ﻿ how to use BIOS alarm? i have set the time but the pc doesnt power on do i have to shutdown pc or hibernate?
<VentiMocha> dontpanick have you tried apt-get autoremove ?
<arrrghhh> kelvin911, i haven't found that true at all.
<kelvin911> arrrghhh: what do u use in hardy?
<kelvin911> arrrghhh: just internet?
<lartza_> morning all
<arrrghhh> kelvin911,
<chubaca_> does anyone know of a  script to convert sound files in amarok? I need to convert a flac file to mp3
<arrrghhh> kelvin911, i use wine, virtualbox, ff nightlies, xchat, pidgin, krdc, amarok, OOo, thunderbird, kPPP
<dontpanic> VentiMocha: I just tried that but it didn't help :(
<kelvin911> arrrghhh: the only thing that hardy is good is that suddently after the last update 3 days ago, the screen tearing when playing back movie is gone
<Dmole> kelvin911: yep I tried 3 different(repo levels) 8.07's and they all work less than 7.10 but that's just my exp I hear it works nice for many people
<damian__> <chubaca_>audacity
<umer> jgoo, lol, yea, thats not what it is
<jgoo> :) umer , I'
<arrrghhh> kelvin911, i watch movies on my desktop, tv shows, i do a lot.
<jgoo> :) umer , I'd say it is probably a driver issue... check if you are using the right / latest / greatest and then try disabling compiz if you are using it to see if it is present in 2d accelerated graphics
<chubaca_> damian__: is it a script?
<kelvin911> and after i upgrade to hardy, doom3 no longer playable
<jgoo> umer, low chance that your DPI could be setup wrong. that is all I can think of as routes of investigation
<damian__> <chubaca_> no audacity is a program
<Dmole> no doom 3   ahahaha we all doomed
<kelvin911> i try reinstalling doom3, but blank screen everytime i try to run doom3
<damian__> <chubaca_> you can use it to convert the files after you import them.
<chubaca_> damian__: oh thanks a lot, i will try it out
<chubaca_> damian__:  do you know if it supports flac files?
<damian__> kelvin911: what kind of system are you running?
<kelvin911> damian__: what do u mean?
<umer> jgoo, i am using the nvidia driver from the restricted driver manager, i removed that, and went back to the vesa driver, and the black specks werent there, however, it looked like there was a black text cursor/blinker thing, like from the terminal, on the top left hand of the bar, so i reinstalled the nvidia, and the specks came back and the cursor thing disappeared, and it makes no difference if i turn compiz off or on
<VentiMocha> dontpanic: aptitude -f remove package_name
<kelvin911> damian__: my computer spec?
<SeaPhor> holy crap, i just received error message, " you've reached the end of the web. press continue to start over or cancel to end your session, and there is a checkbox next to kill all processes and destroy pc,,, what should i do?
<damian__> Kelvin911: for doom.  duo core, amd , etc
<atul> /usr/include/libxml2/libxml/parser.h:1057: error: expected ‘,’ or ‘...’ before string constant Facing this Error ?
<damian__> <chubaca_> I believe so.
<chetnick> This guys had exactly same problem that i have,  issue not resolved. Can anyone take a look at this, maybe somebody here knows how to solve the problem . Thank you.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-699852.html
<SeaPhor> sorry i have terrets-type syndrome
<RaWkuSs> SeaPhor, u are a troubled individual. Google "Jesus"
<kelvin911> damian__: p4 dual 3.2 GHz, 1GB ram, geforce 7600 GT 256MB
<kelvin911> damian__: mobo is ASUS i forgot the model, its nForce chip set SLI
<damian__> kelvin911: nice your still in the game
<damian__> chubaca_: Try this http://flac.sourceforge.net/download.html
<khaotik> could anyone help me get neverwinter nights installed on my computer???
<Bodsda> khaotik, there are alot of tuto's for that on the forums
<damian__> kelvin911: you may need to overclock if gonna keep up with the onliners.
<kelvin911> overclock what?
<damian__> the p4
<chubaca_> damian__:  thank you!
<Marfi> i'm looking for some software for editing music. I'm looking to start remixing songs. any ideas on some decent software?
<damian__> np
<kelvin911> damian__: why what for?
<SeaPhor> RaWkuSs, sorry bro, just that last issue, pushed me, lol, I'm ok now, hope you forgive me
<damian__> speed, man
<_kavOOr_> hi, How do I know the default usb device in hardy ? .. /dev/ ?
<Navop> can someone tell me how to d/l ispconfig2.2.23, using console command
<kelvin911> damian__: 3.6 GHz not enough?
<damian__> no
<kelvin911> damian__: give me example?
<the> hai.
<khaotik> yea i am following one and the install wizard says i dont have permission to create the file/folder. i am the only user on the computer. i do not understand
<tgelter> I'd like to get the ubuntu boot messages to look like gentoo's or suse's...they are pretty (I'm talking the text boot). Does anyone have experience with doing anything similar?
<kelvin911> damian__: i bought this system for $300 months ago
<the> #j semarang
<damian__> I have duo core @ 3.8ghz,  well then that was a steal
<kelvin911> damian__: 3.6 3.8 not much different
<damian__> Ok, I have no complaints.
<jtisme> _kavOOr_, should be /dev/sdb if you have one hard drive
<kelvin911> damian__: i dont see what is the advantage if u have faster cpu
<damian__> I'm able to overclock mines to 6.2Ghz
<khaotik> [: 64: ==: unexpected operator
<khaotik> -e Possible write error
<khaotik> -e Please try a different folder or change permissions on /home/khaotik/neverwinter
<kelvin911> damian__: what?
<damian__> yes
<_kavOOr_> jtisme: thank you
<kelvin911> damian__: from 3.8 to 6.2 ?
<damian__> duo core, can handle overclocking better.
<khaotik> it doesnt let me change permissions in the properties menu
<jtisme> _kavOOr_, when you insert a USB device  run  tail  /var/log/messages is should show you what device it found
<kelvin911> damian__: do u see any duiffeerent?
<kelvin911> different
<damian__> http://www.overclockers.com/
<damian__> A great site for tips
<kelvin911> damian__: do u really need to oc from 3.8 to 6.2?
<kelvin911> damian__: see any big wow improvement?
<kelvin911> damian__: what about the cpu temp?
<damian__> yes, with the video.  temp 62f with cooler
<_kavOOr_> jtisme: Can I follow this tutorial to make  usb bootable ? http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive
<MikeCulver> Anyone know how to solve audio not working in flash?
<kelvin911> 62 degrees is hot
<Marfi> i'm looking for some software for editing music. I'm looking to start remixing songs. any ideas on some decent software?
<kelvin911> mine is about 30
<MikeCulver> Marfi: Audacity?
<SeaPhor> RaWkuSs, no forgiveness? maybe you should do the google as well
<damian__> Not for a desktop
<Marfi> MikeCulver, looking for something more powerful
<MikeCulver> Marfi: How so?
<Marfi> MikeCulver, audacity always seemed not to have many features
<ed__Mcfly> hola, alguien que hable español que pueda ayudarme con el sonido
<kelvin911> damian__: 62 degrees is hot
<damian__> kelvin911: my laptop ran at 82f before cooling
<legend2440> Navop: wget  wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.23.tar.gz?download
<kelvin911> damian__: only my laptop can get that hiot
<damian__> Then you won't like a macbook pro
<ed__Mcfly> nadie que hable español?
<MikeCulver> Marfi: True.  It has the basics though.  I don't know about other multi-channel editors.  You should probably ask in Ubuntu-offtopic though.
<kelvin911> damian__: u mean celcius right?
<MikeCulver> I can't get sound to play in flash.  It works fine everywhere else.
<Marfi> MikeCulver, kk, ty  =)
<damian__> when overlocking the processors heatup depending on your bios
<chetnick> i found out what it is, finally after 3 days , if anyone is interested https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/80900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 80900 in avahi "problems resolving fully qualified domain names on Kubuntu feisty" [Medium,Confirmed]
<damian__> kelvin911: no my friend fahrenheit
<chetnick> rahul_kumar: i found out what it is, its a conflict with avahi-daemon https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/80900
<kelvin911> damian__: u must be american
<rahul_kumar> chetnick:thanks..sorry for conf u
<damian__> Quarter pound burgers
<kelvin911> damian__: only dumb american uses fuhrenheit or miles
<MikeCulver> damian__: most BIOS's report temp in C.  Even American releases
<a_> in America most people use C for computer temps :-)
<SeaPhor> kelvin911, ok bro, you're up
<damian__> I use conversion
<damian__> sue me
<MikeCulver> 62f is very cool
<MikeCulver> and actually, 62f is abnormally cool
<kelvin911> why cant u uses standard so everybody know what u r talking about?
<MikeCulver> average room temp is 70-75f
<damian__> MikeCulver:  thks mike
<MikeCulver> kelvin911: he can do conversions, and so can you :)
<SeaPhor> kelvin911 says <kelvin911> damian__: only dumb american uses fuhrenheit or miles
<pen> why is swiftweasel slow on scrolling in some sites? It is happening the same thing in firefox too. I'm using hardy, what should I do to fix this?
<TaRDy> is having a separate home partition from the root easy toconfigure?
<peepsalot> whenever I run a sudo command, I get the message "sudo: unable to resolve host ninja"  ninja is the hostname of this computer
<TaRDy> and can it be done from an already made partition?
<peepsalot> the command seems to run fine however
<MikeCulver> damian__: no prob.  I get the feeling that if your temp reads 62f then you are getting a bad reading or a reading from something that isn't under thermal load.
<MikeCulver> damian__: where is this reading coming from?
<damian__> MikeCulver: you may be right, overclocking is experimental for me.
<J-_> peepsalot: what type of command are you trying to do?
<moobyseviltwin> liquid cool couldnt get that cold?
<kelvin911> what is 62f?
<MikeCulver> moobyseviltwin: unless you're refridgerating the liquid, no.
<kelvin911> i know 100f = 37 degrees
<peepsalot> J-_, any command that involves sudo.  i usually use it for apt-get/aptitude commands, but it happens for any sudo command
<MikeCulver> 62f... i have a graphing calc that can do it..
<MikeCulver> just a sec
<kelvin911> so 62f = 24 degrees?
<bazhang> kelvin911, how is this relevant to ubuntu
<jtisme> peepsalot, probably because you dont have an entry in /etc/hosts like this    127.0.0.1    ninja
<kelvin911> qalculator can also do conversion but i am too lazy to do it
<MikeCulver> 62f = 16.667c
<jtisme> peepsalot, use a tab after  127.0.0.1
<damian__> MikeCulver:  That's right, we started about the systems we were running
<kelvin911> bazhang: we were talking about overclocking the ubuntu
<bazhang> MikeCulver, kelvin911 please take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<kelvin911> what about 0f ?
<kelvin911> is 0f = 0 degrees?
<MikeCulver> kelvin911: that's not part of the issue
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: 32f
<damian__> Kelvin911: we were taking about gaming
<peepsalot> jtisme, ok, i will try that.  I wonder why it wasn't a problem in gutsy
<MikeCulver> damian__: what is the problem we're trying to address?
<J-_> peepsalot: okay. I can't really help you then, sorry. =) I was figuring you were trying to sudo a program with a GTK/QT interface. In other words, you'd have to gksu the program. :)
<kelvin911> we were tallking about doom3 not working in hardy
<kelvin911> it runs fine in gutsy
<damian__> MikeCulver:  it was small talk, nothing more
<jtisme> peepsalot, may need to  be  127.0.1.1   ninja  I have both 127.0.0.1 localhost  and   127.0.1.1  mynodename
<damian__> Not to offend anyone
<MikeCulver> damian__: oh.. sorry if i blew it out of perportion.  i thought it was part of the problem.
<kelvin911> actually everything almost everything breaks in hardy thats what i am talking about
<eboyjr> How can I turn off compiz without running GDM (logging in)?
<eboyjr> How can I turn off compiz without running GDM (logging in)?
<peepsalot> jtisme, 127.0.0.1 worked
<eboyjr> sorry :S
<Sindacious> what would be the command line command to see your hard drives?
<FloodBot2> eboyjr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtisme> peepsalot, good
<MikeCulver> kelvin911: speaking of stuff breaking in hardy, I can't get sound to work in flash
<eboyjr> hehm... problems everywhere
<kelvin911> MikeCulver: did u have an app using the sound at the same time?
<MikeCulver> kelvin911: strangely enough, I can't even get the windows standalone flash player to play audio under wine
<pen> eboyjr, don't be so in hurry, just use one of the consoles then you can turn off compiz without logging with gdm
<MikeCulver> kelvin911: no..
<So_anyway> ?/server irc.icq.com 6666?
<kelvin911> MikeCulver: i find that when i am playing music in rhymbox, i cant play audio in flash
<kelvin911> MikeCulver: or vice versa
<pen> I still have the problem with slow scrolling in swiftweasel (firefox), anyone know how to solve this?
<legend2440> MikeCulver: have you tried installing libflashsupport?
<kelvin911> MikeCulver: when i am playing a movie in mplayer, the movie in vlc has no sound
<damian__> MikeCulver: Are you trying to get flash to work in your browser or the program?
<pen> legend2440, is the one in repo the fixed one?
<kelvin911> very strange
<MikeCulver> legend2440: it's not a matter of lack of playback support
<eboyjr> pen: Consoles? Like Ctrl+Alt+F[1-6] ?
<pen> eboyjr, yes
<fragged> Hey guys, does GTK have an applications similar to Microsoft Picture and Fax Viewer and mspaint?
<pen> eboyjr, you can do that in the logging screen
<MikeCulver> damian__: I tried the linux flash player in firefox, as well as the standalone windows flash player under wine.  same result
<kelvin911> i thnk it didnt happen in gutsy
<pen> or even boot up screen I think
<MikeCulver> but I can play audio in totem..
<Catcheeto_away> I am having a similar/same issue with sound. I can't get things like youtube to play
<kelvin911> Catcheeto_away: which browser u use?
<MikeCulver> fragged: do you mean Gnome?
<amenado> whose got Xen working? which version do you have running as I can not even create initrd.img with 2.6.16
<damian__> MikeCulver:  You need to download mp3, and flash updates in ubuntu thru the apps
<kelvin911> Catcheeto_away: i am using opera9.27, flash sucks
<eboyjr> pen: So, I run... "DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &" .. arent compiz settings for each user?
<cyntek> seaphor: you there/
<MikeCulver> fragged: there is a picture viewer in gnome, yes.
<cyntek> ?
<Catcheeto> I am using FF
<eboyjr> i LOVE firefox
<SeaPhor> ok thats it,,, i ve seen alot here that i didnt agree with based on my own ignorance and the fact that the mods are here to mod, but this is too much, and all bazhang has to say is whats goin on !!! kelvin911 step up and be recognized
<fragged> MikeCulver, yeah, well I thought Gnome was the Window Manager / DE whereas GTK was what most applications were called (ie gtk based mplayer frontend)
<kelvin911> i LOVE opera
<eboyjr> lol
<damian__> MikeCulver: under add/remove
<bazhang> SeaPhor, what is the issue
<Catcheeto> I had similar issue with Gutsy, ran through 6-7 sites to try a fix and never did. Now updated to Hardy and same issue. I am using USB headset though, so not sure where that might add extra issues
<eboyjr> GTK stands for GIMP Toolkit
<MikeCulver> fragged: mostly correct.  but yes, the apps bundled with gnome was what I was refering to.  there's also f-spot photo manager.
<bennna> I accidentally moved my /home/ben/Desktop to /home/ben/Desktop.bak but when I try to change it back it always regenerates as Desktop.bak, so then I have both Desktop and Desktop.bak
<damian__> MikeCulver: type in plugin, or flash then search
<SeaPhor> bazhang, <kelvin911> damian__: only dumb american uses fuhrenheit or miles
<pen> eboyjr, I am not sure. I am the only user on my laptop. I don't know much about compiz settings effects to users
<bennna> Desktop.bak is always the actual desktop
<kelvin911> SeaPhor: what?
<MikeCulver> damian__: I have flashplayer-nonfree already
<pen> why is swiftweasel slow on scrolling in some sites? It is happening the same thing in firefox too. I'm using hardy, what should I do to fix this?
<crdlb> eboyjr: what exactly are you trying to do?
<eboyjr> pen: Okay, thanks for your help :)
<fragged> MikeCulver, what about a tool for cropping images / basic modifications etc? GIMP is too complex for the basic things I want to do
<bazhang> SeaPhor, thanks did not see that; kelvin911 refrain from name calling in channel please
<kelvin911> what?
<MikeCulver> f-spot does cropping
<pen> eboyjr, np
<jtisme> seaphor has someone on this channel insulted you?
<bazhang> !coc | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<eboyjr> crdlb: I am trying to shut off compiz for a user when I log in to that user... before I log in
<kelvin911> what i am saying is the fact
<jtisme> !conduct
<kelvin911> why uses fahrenheit?
<pen> eboyjr, however, if you are tired of this, why don't you install fusion icon? you can switch WM there easily
<eboyjr> crdlb: That was worded horribly :S
<jtisme> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> kelvin911, that is not allowed here; there is a code of conduct please stick to it thanks
<pen> kelvin911, ha, we should all use K
<crdlb> eboyjr: if you disable compiz via visual effects preferences, it will be remembered for that user
<kelvin911> i mean everyone is using celcius
<bennna> where is the setting that tells nautilus what my desktop is
<MikeCulver> fragged: F-spot does do basic manipulation.
<bazhang> !ot | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SeaPhor> jtisme, not me personally, america and americans in general
<jtisme> everyone does not use celcius
<eboyjr> crdlb: How do I turn off compiz for a user without logging in?
<bennna> it keeps thinking it's Desktop.bak because I accidentally changed it once
<crdlb> eboyjr: some key in gconf in /desktop/gnome
<jtisme> SeaPhor, and you are from what country?
<crdlb> why?
<eboyjr> crdlb: Thanks... I'll look for one
<cyntek> Country: USA
<bazhang> jtisme, please stay on topic thanks
<kelvin911> come on if u go to the mall and ask what is the body temp, i bet that 99% will say 37 degrees
<pen> is there no solution to the question I have?
<TaRDy> is having a separate home partition from the root easy toconfigure?
<jtisme> bazhang, i was talking to seaphor and his topic
<rignes> Hello.  Can someone tell me what the default links are in the rc#.d directories for rc.local?  I was messing with mine, changed a couple of things, and didn't write the default down and I'd like to put it back if possible.
<MikeCulver> TaRDy: yes.  Just do it in the installation dialog when setting up partitions.  Easy as cake for me :)
<tgelter> I'd like to get the ubuntu boot messages to look like gentoo's or suse's...they are pretty (I'm talking the text boot). Does anyone have experience with doing anything similar?
<SeaPhor> jtisme, i am from Houston, Texas USA
<Zaiden> I have an onboard soundcard (Realtek ALC888) and I can't figure out how to get it working properly with a certain program. When it works, the sound lags for a secound. When it doesn't, the sound doesnt lag, but the sound is choppy and static like. ANyone know what I could do?
<Catcheeto> Zaiden: what program?
<rignes> I think it was linked in runlevels 2,3,4,5 at priority 99 (run last) but don't remember the K and S of the links. :(
<kelvin911> do people in US really uses fehrenheuit?
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: yes
<jtisme> SeaPhor, i doubt that, end of conversation!!!
<bennna> tgelter remove quiet and splash from your kernel boot line in /boot/grub/menu.list
<Zaiden> Second Life.
<TaRDy> MikeCulver, would i do one partion mounted at / and the other /home/tardy (for usr tardy)
<Drakoi> Greetz all!
<Catcheeto> Kelvin911: Most people do
<bennna> that will show all text -- same as hitting ctrl-alt-f1 during boot
<MikeCulver> TaRDy: When I did it, the most complex I got was assigning a separate /home.  I believe that would be the /home for all users.
<tgelter> bennna: yeah, I've done that, I'm wanting to make the text boot colorful
<MikeCulver> TaRDy: but of course each user had a folder inside that
<SeaPhor> jtisme, i am in a suburb, called Richmond
<bennna> does anyone know how to set what dir nautilus thinks is $HOME/Desktop?
<bennna> tgelter -- can
<MikeCulver> TaRDy: so yes, you would end up with /home/tardy or what have you.
<bennna> 'cant help you there sry
<tgelter> bennna: huh?
<eboyjr> Hoe do I set something with a command like gconf?
<eboyjr> How*
<TaRDy> MikeCulver, Thank you, I am hoping to salvage my current 7.10 installed user but upgrade to 8.04
<eboyjr> :)
<bennna> gconf-tool2
<Zaiden> I can't use esound because nothing works when it's running, and pulseaudio doesn't fix it, so I'm not sure what I should do or what sound device to use
<pen> why is swiftweasel slow on scrolling in some sites? It is happening the same thing in firefox too. I'm using hardy, what should I do to fix this?
<eboyjr> bennna: How do I set it?
<Catcheeto> Zaiden: I know I had issues with SL audio. I found several people had as well. Not sure of any details sadly as the graphic card in this PC is crappy and can't keep up
<beterraba> does somebody have the code to create 2d (mathematic) graphics, like plot, in c++?
<MikeCulver> TaRDy: good luck there.  I upgraded my 7.10 to 8.04.  it had a similar config.  no problems so far.
<bennna> man gconftool gives the options, I forget exactly
<eboyjr> bennna: Thanks
<SeaPhor> jtisme, on the border of rosenberg,,, i assure you, i grew up in Ft. Worth and have lived everywhere between there and her, but always in the USA, and except for military time, in Texas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rignes> Hello.  Can someone tell me what the default links are in the rc#.d directories for rc.local?  I was messing with mine, changed a couple of things, and didn't write the default down and I'd like to put it back if possible.
<NightMare> Kamikaze o/
<Zaiden> Catcheeto: Think a PCI soundcard might fix it?
<Kamikaze> NightMare o/~
<bazhang> SeaPhor, and jtisme chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<cyntek> lol
<kelvin911> dill ni no mo
<kelvin911> if u understand what i am saying
<hroi> hello, I have an issue that I dont find so clear from ubuntu
<jtisme> bazhang, i know the rules and i wasnt chit chatting i was responding to a previous message and i ended the conversation several minutes ago
<hroi> I want a new kernel from kernel.org for my ubuntu
<Catcheeto> Zaiden: I know several people did that to get it working, depends on how much you want to beat your head against a wall vs install a card, lol
<bazhang> kelvin911, yes I do; and if you wish to remain in this channel you will refrain from language like that
<hroi> however the ubuntu docs seem to suggest I should get some special source with apt-get
<hroi> is that really necessary?
<SeaPhor> bazhang, are you blind?
<Zaiden> Catcheeto: At this point, I'm happy to buy  a card if it'll fix the problem
<SeaPhor> nvm, you made your choice
<Catcheeto> Zaiden: I would check around a bit first to make sure you grab a card someone has gotten working. I am sure most would fix, but would be your luck to grab the one that didn't and be back at square one
<beterraba> does somebody have the code to create 2d (mathematic) graphics, like plot, in c or c++?
<devilsadvocate> beterraba, wrong channel
<jtisme> beterraba, you would probably have better luck in  #c++
<kelvin911> beterraba: maple
<beterraba> jtisme i'm trying as well, thanks :P
<LinuxTryer> Hello, can anyone offer some insight into a missing /xinted ? (following some instructions for VNC)
<jtisme> LinuxTryer, did you load xinetd  package
<rignes> Hey there, trying not to spam here, but if someone can run "ls /etc/rc?.d/*rc.local" on a default hardy install and let me know the output I'd greatly appreciate it.
<hroi> anybody here familiar with optimising their Ubuntu Kernels?
<LinuxTryer> jtisme: No, I tried apt-get install xinetd but it couldn't find a package of that name.
<hroi> i just came over from Slackware
<hroi> and always had easy time with kernel.org pure kernels
<CT|Paranoid> Does anyone have any idea how to get Hardy running on a Dell Inspiron 1420 Laptop? :s
<jtisme> LinuxTryer, let me check doesnt seem like that is the real name
<gurukis> hi all. help plz. just install hardy on laptop. install is OK but can not login, cause the screen is blank. what should i change in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hroi> somebody told me Ubuntu and Suse and other ... are corrupted kernel source... and they need to be from them...
<hroi> not the pure kernels
<hroi> that seem really stupid to me... but I think it might be correct ... anyone?
<J-_> !xorg | gurukis
<ubottu> gurukis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CT|Paranoid> I used to have Dapper Drake running on my old Laptop, but haven't managed to be able to get Hardy working on my new one, and have similar probs with Dapper Drake. And I am stuck :|
<jtisme> LinuxTryer,  apt-get install  xinetd
<friedtofu_> hroi: i believe they patch the kernel for more features and drivers and stuff... so it wouldnt be a plain vanilla kernel from kernel.org.... (but i'm pretty ignorant so meh)
<szx0> Hello, I'm sorry but I really can't find this option. How can I add more "Desks" to my Ubuntu Gnome setup? By default there are 2 desks... I want 4 ;-
<hroi> friedtofu_,  yes, I bet they might use some patches... however are they necessary...  Linux is Linux right??
<bazhang> szx0, right click workspace switcher and choose more
<MikeCulver> hroi: I have tried to compile a kernel with HDAPS support for my thinkpad... it was pretty easy.  I don't know precisely what you mean by optimizing.. do you mean removing excess modules?
<gurukis> thx J-_
<J-_> szx0: right click on the workspaces, and go to preferences. you'll see columns and rows
<CT|Paranoid> :<
<LinuxTryer> jtisme: /sigh, thank you for your help. scrolling into history I mistyped it.
<hroi> MikeCulver,   yup, thats what I meant
<SeaPhor> jtisme, kelvin911 's mama, whats your problem and why do you think you need to deal wit me?
<hroi> MikeCulver, did you download the kernel source directly from kernel.org?
<szx0> bazhang, thx
<szx0> J-_, thx
<friedtofu_> MikeCulver: huh - so how would you do that, because i would like to do the same
<MikeCulver> hroi: I'm a real noob with this.. but aren't lsmod and rmmod pretty much the swiss army knife for that sort of thing?
<kelvin911> SeaPhor: what is your problem?
<MikeCulver> friedtofu_: Well, I got so far as to compile it into the kernel, but from there I couldn't get it to actually work and park the disc
<hroi> MikeCulver,   ehhh thats just for kernel modules
<etheredge> quick question with k9copy for mpeg-4 file creation
<hroi> MikeCulver,  to load and list them... not compiling a new kernel itself
<MikeCulver> hroi: where a module ends and the kernel begins is still confusing to me.  sorry.
<MikeCulver> hroi: I understand the concepts completely, but I don't know enough about the tools
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<etheredge> every time i try to create a mpeg4 file to a folder it closes out k9copy any help?
<bazhang> SeaPhor, kelvin911 please take this elsewhere
<TaRDy> will my ubuntu recognize a zfs partition?
<hroi> MikeCulver, ok,... well you can have a module inside your kernel or loaded as you need it... however sound to me like you didnt download a new kernel like a newer version so..
<holdtk> I made a post here with details to my problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792171 anyone care to help?
<bazhang> TaRDy, not likely
<hroi> MikeCulver, I love Ubuntu because they have done so much work on all the drivers, and my laptop is a mess when getting drivers to work
<etheredge> any ideas?
<TaRDy> bazhang, thanks, I am considering seeing if a triple boot could occure
<csd> 1,265 members?!
<MikeCulver> hroi: What I did was download the kernel headers.. and module source for HDAPSD
<hroi> MikeCulver, but I love the purity and speed of Slackware...
<bazhang> TaRDy, with solaris?
<hroi> MikeCulver, yup... I think I know what you did, so you compiled a new kearnel with a patch for this driver
<TaRDy> bazhang, correct, ubuntu 8.04, opensolaris 2008.05 and vista
<MikeCulver> hroi: then I compiled it all together following some arcade web recipe.. and I ended up with a new kernel.. and the kernel logs on boot talking about HDAPS and inital reading and the like.
<TaRDy> bazhang, if triple booting even is possible
<MikeCulver> hroi: yes.. that sounds about like what the instructions said.
<bazhang> TaRDy, grub might do it; not sure if you could mount zfs though
<nalioth> any posix file system should be mountable
<devilsadvocate> TaRDy, you can have as many operating systems as you want
<bazhang> TaRDy, sure it is possible to triple or even higher boot (someone had a hundred)
<soetedjo> #tegal
<LinuxTryer> JTISME: thanks again. that solved it :)
<kelvin911> hundred boot?
<etheredge> argh anyone help me out with k9copy?
<devilsadvocate> TaRDy, OpenSolaris uses ggrub on their live dvd too
<jtisme> LinuxTryer, great
<jtisme> LinuxTryer, what ubuntu release are you running
<crweb> does anyone know why suddenly Deluge is broken in 8.04 x64?
<TaRDy> bazhang, devilsadvocate thanks I will try it out then
<Gestapospank> What is the boot command to disable any loading of scsi drivers?
<etheredge> bah every time i try to copy a dvd to mp4 it closes out k9copy
<devilsadvocate> TaRDy, worst case you will have to have 2 grubs, one which launches everything except opensolaris and can launch the second grub, which in turn can launch open solaris
<nalioth> etheredge: tried handbrake?
<TaRDy> devilsadvocate, ok, i will install opensolaris 2nd of the 3 to ensure ubuntu's grub has final say
<etheredge> handbrake?
<adred> where can i access ubuntu's control center? sorry for the stupid question..:)
<etheredge> where can i get handbrake from?
<devilsadvocate> adred, what control centre?
<etheredge> and why wont the MPEG-4 creator work?
<nalioth> etheredge: google can tell you  ( i know nothing about k9copy but use handbrake all the time )
<etheredge> heh alright ill try it
<ArrowLance> hello
<adred> devilsadvocate, like the mint's and pclos' control center? does unbuntu have one?
<theLichKing> how can i optimize the startup of ubuntu to make it start faster?
<bazhang> adred, not the same; it is broken down into several components
<devilsadvocate> adred, i dont know about those ones, but from what i know kde has a control centre. gnome doesnt (not in the same way atleast
<Thanatos___> I'm a noob. I installed ubuntu 8.04 to my thinkpad's harddrive. When it goes to grub and I choose ubuntu, it gives me "error 21: device not found" I edit the command line and have it choose hd0, and not hd1, and it boots. How do I make this change permanent?
<ackstorm> Thanatos___, you have to adjust it in the /boot/grub/grub.conf file
<P_Kable> I just notices something weird... I cannot change my password !
<ArrowLance> im having a problem keeping ubuntu working, i had it set up to dual boot (twice) with XP, but if i let my computer idle on ubuntu over night, i wake up to a black screen, and ubuntu will no longer load
<etheredge> is handbrake for ubuntu?
<devilsadvocate> adred, if you want the same interface you had on kde, you should try kubuntu
<P_Kable> the command just gets stuck
<MikeCulver>  adred there is a control center app you can get.. but things are all accessible from the system admin (for global settings) and system preferences (for per-user settings)
<kelvin911> when u r playing mp3, can u watch youtube with sound?
<devilsadvocate> MikeCulver, gconfeditor?
<LinuxTryer> jtisme: 7.10, I went to 8.10 but it totally broke Sun Java (I'm on a VM machine, so I rolled back to 7.10)
<MikeCulver> kelvin911: i can, yes.. pulseaudio seems to solve things
<nalioth> etheredge: #handbrake may be of more help
<MikeCulver> devilsadvocate: no.. another one..
<stevemcc> anyone know where the config file is for gnome-main-menu is located under gnome 2.22? was previously in .icons
<ackstorm> kelvin911, is that a question or a comment?
<ArrowLance> I installed 8.04
<adred> devilsadvocate: linuxmint has and it uses gnome. bazhang says ubuntu doesnt have.. thanks! :)
<kelvin911> question
<MikeCulver> devilsadvocate: I think it's was just called control center.. I'll hunt in synaptic for it
<LinuxTryer> jtisme: speciffically, it broke JAVA_HOME
<kelvin911> because i cant
<ackstorm> oh, yea
<J-_> adred: gnome-control-center in terminal
<jtisme> LinuxTryer, ok just wondered thanks
<ackstorm> and you can adjust the volume on the youtube applet too
<cvd-pr> Hwy the hell the eject button od the dvdrom dont work i always has to unmount?
<Thanatos___> Thanks ackstorm, I think i'm almost all the way to resolving this issue. What is the default text editor program, similar to edit in DOS? I think I will need to change permissions, so use sudo?
<bazhang> adred, you can add the mint one or something similar if you wish but it is not recommended nor supported
<kelvin911> ackstorm: when i am playng sound in some other app, youtube has no sound and vice versa
<etheredge> hrm no way to get k9copy to work huh
<MikeCulver> cvd-pr: because sudden disconnection of a mounted filesystem can cause problems.  unmounting is safer.
<ackstorm> Thanatos___, nano is a simple editor, but when you want be really l33t learn vi
<legend2440> Thanatos___: gksudo gedit /bbot/grub/menu.lst
<DoubleB> hey how do delete /etc/network/interfaces and make a new one via terminal?
<cvd-pr> a dvdrom is a filesystem?
<legend2440> Thanatos___: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stevemcc> anyone know where the config file is for gnome-main-menu is located under gnome 2.22? was previously in .icons
<ackstorm> kelvin911, working for me, I'm not sure why your sound wouldn't be mixing.. are you using kde or gnome?
<kelvin911> gnome
<adred> bazhang, devilsadvocate & and all: alright..thanks for the tip.:)
<MikeCulver> cvd-pr: an data storage device usually has a filesystem on it.  and a dvd is such a type of media which has a filesystem on it.
<Thanatos___> thanks legend, i'm trying that now
<kelvin911> after upgrading to hardy i cant have more than 1 app using the sound
<J-_> !filesystem | cvd-pr
<ubottu> cvd-pr: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<MikeCulver> kelvin911: try pulseaudio
<kelvin911> i used to webcaming and watch youtube and even playing mp3 at the same time in gutsy
<stevemcc> kelvin, some people have fixed that by turning off integrated sound inside their bios
<ackstorm> ehh, if you like the graphical way out
<stevemcc> i dont think that is the right solution tho
<MikeCulver> stevemcc: how does that fix the matter?  then we'd have no sound unless we have a separate device.
<kelvin911> what is pulseaudio?
<kelvin911> do i need tio install that?
<SNIa> Hello, I'm trying to redirect kernel output from tty1 to tty7. I set in grub to have console=tty7 and it's working, but there are still two lines that show up on tty1 on boot. the
<SeaPhor> <kelvin911> damian__: only dumb american uses fuhrenheit or miles
<ackstorm> kelvin911, it should be installed already
<SNIa> [sda] assuming drive cache: write through part
<MikeCulver> kelvin911: pulseaudio is selectable in the sound preferences... it's pre-installed for me.
<ArrowLance> im having a problem keeping ubuntu(8.04) working, i had it set up to dual boot (twice) with XP, but if i let my computer idle on ubuntu over night, i wake up to a black screen, and ubuntu will no longer load
<SNIa> and piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3: Host SMBus Controller not enabled part
<stevemcc> mike: thats exactly why i said i figured its the wrong fix. with some the card can be detected anyway
<Bridger> How would I go about sharing an HP Deskjet 1455 on a Windows Network?
<SNIa> otherwise all other parts show up on tt7
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: what state is the system left in?
<kelvin911> dont know why the mp3 song is skipping now
<SNIa> Anyone know how to redirect those 2 last kernel messages to another tty?
<ackstorm> ArrowLance, try hitting Alt-s
<ArrowLance> a black screen
<Thanatos___> askstorm, i've been trying to edit the file specified, but it seems to be empty, or doesn't exist
<ArrowLance> im guessing my file issues has to do with me havting to turn off hard
<P_Kable> I can't change my passwd, any idea why ?
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: I meant, what things was the system doing when you left it functioning properly?
<ArrowLance> nothing
<ArrowLance> just idleing
<ArrowLance> i fell asleep
<Gestapospank> I have a server with two 2 ide devices (harddrive, atapi cdrom). Ubuntu 8.04 and 7.10 both have locked up when installing the scsi driver over the attached CD-Rom device. Any boot command to ignore this device?
<Thanatos___> legend2440, i copied and pasted your command and gedit stopped responding and had to be force quit
<ackstorm> Thanatos___, it might be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: are you saying the system won't boot up again when powered-on?  or has the system gone into suspend but won't come out?
<ArrowLance> when i select ubuntu, i get error 15 stating the menu.lst can't be found. When i check on the files in windows, they are no longer there
<SNIa> Anyone know how to redirect kernel messages to another tty?
<WoDaN> Gestapospank: found out if the scsi device is builtin or not, if it's a moduleyou can blacklist it
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: wow... that isn't normal at all.  Are Windows and Ubuntu on the same hard drive?
<WoDaN> Gestapospank: s/scsi device/scsi driver/
<ArrowLance> yes
<kelvin911> why no more than 1 application can play the sound?
<legend2440> Thanatos___: you could try  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst if gedit isn't working
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: how are you getting it to boot into windows?
<kelvin911> is it hardy bugs?
<Gestapospank> This is on install, I don't have ubuntu installed yet to blacklist the driver
<WoDaN> kelvin911: by default only one app can access an OSS sound device
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, is this the first time you rebooted?
<ArrowLance> im dual booting, i just have to select which OS to use when i boot up
<ArrowLance> no
<WoDaN> kelvin911: afaik if you use alsa for sound more can be done
<Thanatos___> in nano, do I save by "writeout"?
<WoDaN> kelvin911: but then you have to enable software mixing
<kelvin911> i use alsa
<WoDaN> kelvin911: or your soundcard should support it in hw
<legend2440> Thanatos___: yes
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: if menu.lst isn't found, then I'm kinda confused...
<kelvin911> in gutsy i can have more than 1 app uses the sound
<ackstorm> kelvin911, make sure mixer kernel module is loaded
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, so it comes till the grub menu, lets you pick, and you get error 15 when you select ubuntu?
<MikeCulver> devilsadvocate: is it possible he has two grubs?
<ArrowLance> yes
<WoDaN> kelvin911: this is th reason most desktop environments use an audio manager (pulse, artsd, ...)
<kelvin911> ackstorm: how?
<ArrowLance> actually, im checking and none of the ubuntu file are there
<ackstorm> kelvin911, pm my copy of lsmod
<kelvin911> but it works in gutsy b4
<Thanatos___> thanks to both legend2440 and ackstorm!
<devilsadvocate> MikeCulver, ArrowLance , im not entirely certain but it definitely sounds that way
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, you wont be able to see the ubuntu files from windows unless you have etx2fs
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: it sounds like you might have two copies of grub installed..  probably from both attempts at install
<ArrowLance> ah ok, but i checked once and it said the ubuntu file was 6 gb
<ArrowLance> now its like 1.5
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: that's possible.  You could just be seeing the swap or maybe just the home
<ArrowLance> well the same problem happened last time i installed
<kelvin911> http://www.pastebin.ca/1016642
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: Windows isn't very good at seeing filesystems it doesn't know how to read.
<devilsadvocate> umm, ArrowLance , where are you seeing this 1.5 gb and 5 gb? how did you install ubuntu
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, wubi?
<ArrowLance> i used wubi
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: Part of the boot process for Ubuntu involves a UUID for root being sent to the kernel..  That UUID being sent may be the wrong one if you have two grubs
<LaneLimited> Please help me... I put a DVD into my DVD rom and it trys to play the movie in Totem movie player and it tells me .. An error has occured...  You might not have permission to open the file.... What should I do or what program should I use to play a DVD? Thank  you
<Vegombrei> hi .. how do i register a nickname on irc ?
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, ah
<ArrowLance> if i reinstall it will work again
<ArrowLance> vego
<Starnestommy> !register | Vegombrei
<ubottu> Vegombrei: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ArrowLance> nvm
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, the ubuntu file shrunk from 6 gb to 1.5 gb?
<friedtofu_> Vegombrei: /msg nickserv register (pass) (email)
<ackstorm> ArrowLance, try installing from the boot CD for best resules
<ArrowLance> yes, after the problem
<Starnestommy> friedtofu_: the email isn't part of it
<J-_> !dvd | LaneLimited
<ubottu> LaneLimited: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Mimi> Question: If I lock my session, will the thing Im downloading via WGET keep downloading all night? Or will it not download because I "Locked" the session?
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, then there is a good chance youve lost data. i dont know how it could have happened though
<friedtofu_> Stamestommy: oh. meh - it is on some servers
<ArrowLance> ok, its annoy because now i have to go hook up to a hard wired internet to reinstall my wireless drivers
<ackstorm> Mimi, not unless it suspends or hibernates
<ArrowLance> well i did have to poweroff in an unorderly fashion devil
<MikeCulver> devilsadvocate: how should he clean out his other grubs?  or will the install handle that?
<Mimi> ackstorm,  cool, thanks a lot =)
<Mimi> Good night!
<kelvin911> ackstorm: http://www.pastebin.ca/1016642
<devilsadvocate> MikeCulver, it might not be different grubs. imnot entirely familiar with the wubi way of things
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: devilsadvocate:  It's also possible that an EISA partition and BIOS masking of such would cause problems with loading GRUB
<ArrowLance> would me using a cd image work better?
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: significantly
<Vegombrei> friedtofu_: how do i know when its done ?
<cyntek> bazhang: why did you boot Seaphor as why he got booted but not somone who insulted an Entire Country?
<ArrowLance> i read somwhere on the forums that it has problems with handling poweroffs like i did, might that be the problem?
<devilsadvocate> MikeCulver, ArrowLance i think what happened is that th main grub points to some sort of grub inside the ubuntu ´partitiion´ which is basically a file on windows partition that is loopmounted. ArrowLance i _think_ reinstalling should fix the problem. i would suggest you also ask on a wibu support channel (is there a #wubi?)
<bazhang> cyntek, you may PM me if you wish
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, its possible
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: I have encountered one power-off problem with Ubuntu, but it's never caused a problem like that.
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: that's not to say it's impossible, just highly unlikely
<friedtofu_> Vegombrei: all the information you need should be in your status window - the one with the server and such... afterwards you just do "/msg nickserv identify (password)" or you can set it up in your IRC client to do it automatically
<jim_beam> is this a dual boot issue y'all are discussing
<ArrowLance> well, eitherway, both times i installed the same problem occured
<devilsadvocate> MikeCulver, he does not have a traditional ubuntu install
<MikeCulver> jim_beam: yes sit
<MikeCulver> *sir
<ArrowLance> so i dont think it is an issue with grub
<jim_beam> yes sir
<MikeCulver> :)
<Neo_The_User> I thought I was banned
<friedtofu_> Vegombrei: well. if "/msg nickserv ..." doesnt work try "/nickserv ..."
<ArrowLance> ot try /ns
<ArrowLance>  usually /ns works too
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, you could reinstall, but if its happened twice it will happen again
<cyntek> how do i pm?
<ArrowLance> thats why im hesitant to do so
<bazhang> click on my name cyntek
<cyntek> i did
<J-_> Wubi is used to dualboot? I thought it was used to install Ubuntu on top of Windows. Or, provide a simple installation/ transition between both.
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: just don't use wubi this time.  try it pure from CD
<ArrowLance> id like to figure out the problem and avoid it if possible before i reinstall
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: alternate if you're really paranoid
<cyntek> your not there
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, if youve got an empty partition lying around i suggest a normal ubuntu install
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, that is probably much more tolerant to unclean shutdowns and stuff
<MikeCulver> devilsadvocate: and gparted can resize an NTFS part for you.  just remember to cross all your fingers and toes
<friedtofu_> J-_ apparently wubi installs Ubuntu as an Image file on the Windows partition and sets up the boot menu for the comptuer to boot into linux (but this is just from reading articles)
<jim_beam> would anyone know where shutdown errors are stored
<devilsadvocate> MikeCulver, :)
<ArrowLance> how can i set up another partition, if i can
<bazhang> cyntek, check for a PM
<anomoly> if you set up a crontab command to  > toThisFile, where would it drop the file?
<J-_> !dualboot | ArrowLance
<ubottu> ArrowLance: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<J-_> ArrowLance: might be easier just to do it without wubi no?
<ArrowLance> ya
<Vegombrei> ArrowLance: hi
<cyntek> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<saundesj> ﻿I'm trying to find an app to display keystrokes in my screencasts. Something similar to KeyCastr on OS X. I found Key Status Monitor but couldn't get it running on Hardy. Can anyone recommend alternatives?
<anomoly> if you set up a crontab command to  > toThisFile, where would it drop the file?
<Vegombrei> hi ..how do i set irssi to auto connect to this server with my nick as default ?
<ackstorm> ArrowLance, isn't that what I said? no? =P
<ArrowLance> lol
<kelvin911> how do i know if i am using alsa or pulseaudio?
<ArrowLance> i dont think i have any black cds
<ackstorm> kelvin911, pulseaudio should work with alsa
<ArrowLance> blank
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, the general overview is to first defrag the partition you want to resize, then reboot using the live cd, use gparted to resize the partiotion (i suggest atleast 10 gb, but ive used 6gb without any problem before) and then install as usual
<friedtofu_> kelvin911: i believe you'll be using pulseaudio if you're in 8.04, in 7.10 it should be alsa
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: do you have a spare computer on your network?
<ArrowLance> yes
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, well, if you are feeling brave you dont need a blank cd.
<kelvin911> but when i am playing mp3, i cant have sound in other applications
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: you could set up a server to do RPL or PXE and load the setup that way
<friedtofu_> probably pulseaudio? :/
<J-_> I've never used wubi before. And, I can say that dualbooting following the correct tutorial. It went pretty well when I first started using Ubuntu, ArrowLance. I don't dualboot now though.
<kelvin911> how to switch back to gutsy setting?
<ackstorm> kelvin911, what client are you using?
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, get the alternate install cd and use that. its much easier
<friedtofu_> J-_ meh too. i triple boot. haha.
<kelvin911> and the mp3 playback has poping sound now
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: listen to devilsadvocate..
<kelvin911> ackstorm: what do u mean what client?
<ackstorm> what music player
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows : CD ISO approach
<kelvin911> vlc or rhythmbox
<J-_> heh
<Vegombrei> hi ..how do i set irssi to auto connect to this server with my nick as default ?
<ackstorm> nither work? hmm
<kelvin911> in vlc, the mp3 song is skipping and poping
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: there's also install from a flash drive
<kelvin911> in rhythmbox the sound is nice
<novato_br> what are they newest for ubuntu ?
<J-_> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<khero> Did ubuntu fix the DSL Alcatel modem problem?
<devilsadvocate> ArrowLance, just make sure you defrag the partition you are going to resize first. itĺl make the resizing later signifincalty safer
<kelvin911> but when i am playing mp3 in either player, i cant have sound in youtube or in games
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to build virtualbox from source, after running configure, I sourced the env.sh file, and ran kmk...do I still need to make and make install after kmk, or does that perform some of those steps?
<Imaginal> What is the right way to get audio working in DosBox in hardy?
<kelvin911> or if i am watch youtube, the player doesnt have sound
<MikeCulver> ArrowLance: repeated defragging can help and my be necessary.  but free up as much space as you can before defrag
<legend2440> kelvin911: system>preferences>sound>music and movies select alsa
<anomoly> if you set up a crontab command to  > toThisFile, where would it drop the file? I've even tired specifying a full path but it doesn't seem to be outputting the file
<kelvin911> i close vlc but the mp3 still keep plauying
<kelvin911> hwo to stop that?
<J-_> kelvin911: killall vlc possibly. I've never used vlc before though.
<kelvin911> vlc is killed
<Neo_The_User> i love vlc. be nice to it!
<kelvin911> wait
<kelvin911> so in sound i dont use auto detect?
<kelvin911> pick alsa?
 * friedtofu_ likes mplayer best
<Neo_The_User> Im using Ubuntu 8.04 on the ps3. would anybody know how to help me if I asked a general basic question?
<diver> hey again guys
<Neo_The_User> My playstation 3 keeps crashing when I try switching kernels.
<diver> ps3 ftw!
<friedtofu_> Neo_The_User: hm. cool - so how has that been working out for you?
<Neo_The_User> pretty good only on the -16 generic kernel
<kelvin911> after i choose alsa, do i need to restart X?
<diver> Neo:i love ubuntu but i heard its pretty buggy on ps3. People said that yellow dog worked well
<kelvin911> or computer?
<kelvin911> because this didnt solve my sound problem
<MikeCulver> Neo_The_User: I would guess it's something specific necessary to support the system that's missing.
<Neo_The_User> I am a buntu fan boy
<diver> then learn to spell it!! JK :D
<friedtofu_> Neo_The_User: videos play decently? even the 1280x720 resolutions? :)
<diver> Has anyone installed steam on wine?
<diver> *through
<Neo_The_User> buntu = all types of linux that end with buntu
<diver> note the jk...
<AtomicSpark> diver, yes
<diver> Atomic, Howd you get it to run the msi?
<friedtofu_> how about *buntu?
<diver> when i right click and open with wine it doesnt do anything
 * yowshi wishes he could use vlc to watch his movies
<Neo_The_User> diver, I have been hacking wine for weeks trying to get battlefield 2142 to work. any ideas?
<diver> my cpu doesnt chang at all either
<AtomicSpark> diver, msiexec -i <filename> for msi exe's
<Neo_The_User> Does anybody know how to get battlefield 2142 working very well under wine?
<diver> one sec neo
<AtomicSpark> Neo doesn't hack
<Neo_The_User> yes i do
<diver> atomic do i need to go into the dir. at all or what?
<stefan_> hi there
<diver> or do i choose other app. and command line
<diver> Neo: im a hacker too :D just mostly on windows...
<kelvin911> so i need to sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset to solve the sound problem?
<diver> started using ubuntu around a week or 2 ago
<Zaiden> I think I messed something up in Ubuntu, when I log in, it's very fast compared to yesterday
<Neo_The_User> does that include DirectX diver?
<elpargo> diver, that's an interesting statement
<diver> lol
<Neo_The_User> diver we love you! lol
<diver> i know how people think of windows and hackers...like mac users and non hybrids
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<diver> <333333333
<Neo_The_User> ubottu shut up
<ubottu> Factoid shut up not found
<diver> lol
<diver> hahaha
<kelvin911> i have same problem like this guy here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/31186
<kelvin911> anyone has a fix?
<diver> atomic, you said to use msiexec -i <filename>. i saved the msi on my desktop. Do i need to specify the location?
<diver> NVM solved :D thanks again guys
<Neo_The_User> sorry Tm_T
<diver> now to find my steam account...
<Neo_The_User> diver, do you have the source code for DirectX 9.0c?
<diver> i can get it if you need it?
<Tm_T> diver: Neo_The_User: stop offtopic chat
<diver> sorry
<ubottu_> Tm_T are you mad?
<tech> hello
<diver> hi
<ubottu_> MIDIval hows it hang essay?
<ubottu_> Don64 hows it hang essay?
<jussi01> ubottu: you have been asked, please stop
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MIDIval> guys my ubuntu is not longer functioning like it should  after i upgraded to hardy
<bazhang> !ot | ubottu_
<jussi01> ubottu_: you have been asked, please stop
<ubottu> ubottu_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<diver> woah
<MIDIval> hehe
<MIDIval> my network not functioning properly neither is my graphic card working now
<tech_> who can help me
<diver> headache
<diver> thanks guys bbl :p
<MIDIval> bazhang, are u free for support
<bazhang> MIDIval, what is the issue?
<ArrowLance> oh boy this download is slow
<MikeCulver> tech_: what problem are you having?
<MIDIval> bazhang, since i upgraded to hardy nothing seems to be working ...eg. cant excess network neither is my graphic card working now
<MIDIval> :(
<bazhang> MIDIval, what card do you have (video) and how did you install the driver (one step at a time)
<ArrowLance> just a bad mirror
<phantomcircuit> wow
<phantomcircuit> 8.04 is completly unstable
<phantomcircuit> this is ridiculous
<kelvin911> phantomcircuit: i agree
<kelvin911> phantomcircuit: it is ridiculus
<Devis> hello anyone have virtualbox running perfect?
<phantomcircuit> I just started to use this and firefox won't open now
<phantomcircuit> :(
<phantomcircuit> im going back
<kelvin911> how to make sound works on more than one application?
<Raheem> as with any new release .. lot of work needed .. here & there .. that's all ;)
<MIDIval> i think i m lagged
<Devis> if so please i need help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=787005    im incadudeF by the way
<MIDIval> bazhang, i m lagged...tis I MIDIval  :D
<bazhang> MIDIval, did you see my last question?
<LoneShadow> Hi, I am having problem booting into my fake-raid with the latest kernel 2.6.24-16
<MIDIval> bazhang, <bazhang> MIDIval, what card do you have (video) and how did you install the driver (one step at a time)???
<LoneShadow> boots fine with the old kernel 2.6.22.14 of gutsy, any  suggestions to fix this ?
<bazhang> MIDIval, aye
<MIDIval> <MIDIval> bazhang, i had it installed...nvidia 6200 is my driver, now when i manually select the driver and put it on test it doesnt work. And at startup it says no card found.
<MIDIval> <MIDIval> bazhang, wen i installed 7.10 it automatically detected the drivers and installed it self since the upgrade its been giving problems
<bazhang> MIDIval, try envyng-gtk this is gnome right?
<arooni> hey folks!  when i do sudo crontab -e ... i'm not editing with vim.  how can i fix this?
<MIDIval> bazhang, yes gnome ubuntu hardy ... er how to try envy..-gtk?
<bazhang> MIDIval, sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<kadko> Hello i have a problem whit my wifi at ubuntu 8.04 any one can help me?
<TropLock> no, piss off and die
<MIDIval> kadko, dont ask about asking...just ask away :D
<Bodsda> how can i change the apps,places,system Icon?? (the one displayedto the left of thethree word) ive tried changing the picture in my icon file in ~/.icons to no avail -- any thoughts?
<o0Chris0o> hello guys, how do I become a member of ubuntu and help out?
<jussi01> !attitude | TropLock
<ubottu> TropLock: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Bodsda> !ohmy | TropLock
<ubottu> TropLock: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MIDIval> lol
<jussi01> kadko: please state your problem
<jussi01> !member > o0Chris0o
<zcat[1]> Bodsda: gconf-editor
<MIDIval> bazhang, ok its been installed...do i have to restart X?
<Bodsda> zcat[1], bit more info plz
<zcat[1]> Bodsda: can't remember exactly where.. hang on..
<jgoo> Hey guys - I haven't setup a process as a service yet, but I want to remote ssh into a server, run a command, and have that session remain active, even if I loose access from this other machine... this is attaching and detaching sessions right?
<bazhang> MIDIval, you need to run it first; then reboot
<kadko> Sorry :P, My problem is the restricted wifi driver of my HP dv6815nr does not work, and in the drivers it say "Atheros comiunication Wifi" when my laptop have a BroadCom hardware what can i do ?
<Bodsda> zcat[1], cheers dude ;~)
<MIDIval> bazhang, running it, where do i run it from?
<Bodsda> terminal
<patifa> jgoo: while, yes, the effect is attaching and deteachig sessions, you want to look up everything to do with the terminal program 'screen'
<patifa> *detaching
<ilul> hai
<bazhang> MIDIval, from the applications system tools
<o0Chris0o> jussi01: hi, thanks!
<jussi01> :)
<egeste> can someone please help me with this syntax: sudo -p -u root VirtualBox
<egeste> hai2u
<jgoo> http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/screen.html << that is what I was reading.. .so I am on the right track, right?
<jgoo> @ patifa
<Bodsda> egeste, sudo -pu VirtualBox
<patifa> jgoo: Yeah, though I'd have expected more of a useful page out of the GNU project.
<egeste> Bodsda: sudo: please use single character options
<zcat[1]> apps > panel > objects > default_setup > objects > menu_bar
<jgoo> patifa, also, googling 'screen' ubuntu, attach... detach... comes up with 'my screen is blank!!!1111sin(x)/f(n)x_O
<lukman> alow
<Bodsda> egeste, why are you using sudo options?? sudo VirtualBox     will work
<patifa> jgoo: try "screen linux"
<lukman> aliow
<lukman> alow
<patifa> It's a more general linux tool than an Ubuntu specific one
<zcat[1]> the options you want are custom_icon (a path and filename) and use_custom_icon (checkbox)..
<userlol> hi, is it possible to get wireless working with a ThinkPad T61 laptop?
<userlol> with hardy that is
<Bodsda> zcat[1], and whereabouts in gconf are these settins?
<egeste> I want to launch it without the terminal staying open, and I want it to prompt me for a password in teh same fashion that other root-level utilities do
<zcat[1]> apps > panel > objects > default_setup > objects > menu_bar
<zak2> anyone know what's going on with monodevelop-java and monodevelop-boo in hardy?
<fde> Bodsda: you have to run it manually... or add it back, as it's not set by default to display
<Bodsda> egeste, sudo nohup VirtualBox            (nohup=no hangup)
<Bodsda> fde, what isnt?
<fde> nm
<zcat[1]> If you've replaced the default menubar, it'll be in one of the unnamed "object_n" entries instead
<Bodsda> cheers zcat[1]
<fde> Bodsda: gconf-editor ....
<Bodsda> zcat[1], im using a custom theme called SlicknesS and an icon theme called Black and white 2
 * zcat[1] wonders who in gnome decided the windows registry was a good model to copy...
<egeste> thanks
<arooni> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) ... how to fix?  ubuntu hardy server
<userlol> hi, is it possible to get wireless working with a ThinkPad T61 laptop? doesnt work out of the box
<Bodsda> egeste, your welcome
<fde> zcat[1]: It really is though considering the mess that moving those out of gconf would have resulted in...
<devilsadvocate> userlol, check if it needs restricted drivers
<zcat[1]> perhaps ... I'm not entirely convinced :)
<fde> zcat[1]: the windows registry is more like /etc though... give /etc an XML interface, and a GUI, you got you a registry... gconf is just for advanced gnome settings.
<kadko> I have a problem whit my wifi, I install the restricted drivers but dont work so what can i do?
<Bodsda> zcat[1], i dont have a default_setup  in that file path
<zcat[1]> Bodsda: I kinda got lost, you might have to search around a bit, it's in there somewhere :)
<jgoo> patifa, helpfully, screen was already installed (it was only an apt-get away in any case), I will try the amazing ctrl-a now :)
<patifa> jgoo: Just make sure you read up on all the key combinations first, screwing them up can get you quite lost in screen.
<fde> Bodsda: Same settings in /apps/panel/objects/menu_bar_screen
<Bodsda> zcat[1], lol, i dont like gconf-editor,. the weird thing is ,. ive deleted the png being displayed and replaced with one of my own
<fde> Bodsda: Same settings in /apps/panel/objects/menu_bar_screen0
<Bodsda> fde, ty dude
<jgoo> patifa, yep, reading up now, thanks!
<kadko> quit
<fde> Bodsda: heh... yeah, that's the hackish way to do it  ;)
<Bodsda> zcat[1], fde, what value should the custom_icon be?
<Bodsda> file path?
<zcat[1]> yep, full path ..
<fde> Bodsda: yeah
<Bodsda> ty
<fde> Bodsda: btw, what happened with that dude earlier?
<Bodsda> fde, fixed it -- it was da2 -- sda1 was a boot partition --
<Bodsda> sda2*
<fde> Bodsda: ahh
<arooni> how can i get mysql server and apache server to come back online immediately after reboot on ubuntu hardy server?  i installed both apps with sudo apt-get install ..
<xen_> sorry i got cut off
<Bodsda> fde, lol,. and he still cant boot into windows cause he had to sleep b4 i could fix
<fde> I asked him whether he'd customized with TweakUI or something, he said no... oh well.
<xen_> anyone here managed to get wireless working with hard on a ThinkPad T61?
<xen_> laptop that is
<jgoo> I know this will sound non-important but... I am using ubuntu studio theme, and fileopen dialogs and filezilla main area are near unreadable because of light grey on white... I've tried changing prefs and prefs appearance... non fix it...
<devilsadvocate> arooni, they should do that already
<Bodsda> fde, i dont think he did it -- he wasnt tech savy
<jgoo> I use ctrl-n to negate it and it heeelps a little
<arooni> devilsadvocate, how can i check if apache server is running
<konbon> Is there a keyboard short cut for terminal ?
<devilsadvocate> arooni, maybe a ps aux |grep apache
<fde> xen_: Computer make/model does little good, and holds little relevance... can you please type 'lspci | grep -i wireless' does it return anything?
<ScreaminIk1> i uhm... lost my "screens and graphics" launcher. it's just gone. from all my menues. how do i get it back?
<Bodsda> arooni, top
<devilsadvocate> arooni, or if you have nmap, then nmap localhost
<ScreaminIk1> also, i lost the "games" folder. now, it's part of the "other" folder
<fde> ScreaminIk1: Did you upgrade to Hardy recently?
<ScreaminIk1> any way to change that?
<arooni> looks like apache2 is activated....
<ScreaminIk1> uhm... i've been on it since alpha
<Bodsda> konbon, you can make one in System-->Pref-->Keyboard shortcuts
<konbon> Thanks
<bpat1434> How can I manually set which desktop is brought up after my screen goes to sleep?  Right now, I have to hit ctrl+alt+F7 to change to the default desktop
<ScreaminIk1> and i lost the games folder about a year ago. on 7.04
<fde> ScreaminIk1: Screens and Graphics changed to Screen Resolution in Preferences.
<shaft0> Is there a way to restore Ubuntu to only what was installed initially, like a wipe all preferences and programs without having to reset the whole hard drive?
<bazhang> alt f2 gnome-terminal konbon
<shaft0> if that makes sense
<bazhang> shaft0, make a new user
<xen_> fde yes it returns "Intel corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network connection"
<shaft0> good idea
<xen_> how do i activate this?
<Bodsda> bazhang, hey;~) wantmeto seeif bodhi_zazen is awake?
<shaft0> lol
<Bodsda> activate what xen_
<ScreaminIk1> that's awesome. ok. new problems.
<ScreaminIk1> :)
<devilsadvocate> shaft0, well, if you want to wipe all the user preferences you need to delete all the stuff in your home folder. system and services preferences are much more complicated
<xen_> Bodsda wireless
<xen_> on a ThinkPad T61
<xen_> i typed in ifconfig and iwconfig
<xen_> and it doesnt see the connection
<MikeCulver> xen_: did you check intel's site for a driver package for this?
<ScreaminIk1> i have TWO monitors. my secondary monitor works fine until x launches... then it just goes blank. fix?
<Bodsda> xen_, wifi not my forte im afraid
<arooni> anyone know how to get the mysql server to load on ubuntu hardy server?  i run it:  but it gives me the error of  [ERROR] Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address; 080513  2:08:54 [ERROR] Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ;   tried stopping it & running netstat -plon | grep 3306 with no results.   ... ideaz?
<fde> xen_: I hate advising ndiswrapper, but this is all I find: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty
<xen_> MikeCulver no i have enough trouble navigating around intels site as it is
<tmapj> could someone tell me how to run a program at startup?
<devilsadvocate> arooni, what port are you trying to run it on?
<konbon> bazhang, Thanks, this one is much better since there is no actual terminal wiindow. Nice.
<konbon> window*
<arooni> devilsadvocate, i didnt even know it had a port until i saw that error message
<MikeCulver> xen_ I'm looking...
<devilsadvocate> arooni, hm, ok
<fde> xen_: Follow that guide, it should be up in a few mins... hopefully in the next release, it'll work out of the box, as Intel is pushing to open such things.
<xen_> oh ok thanks heaps guys :)
<devilsadvocate> arooni, run ¨sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld stop¨
<MikeCulver> xen_: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2753&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go!
<ScreaminIk1> repost: i have TWO monitors. my secondary monitor works fine until x launches... then it just goes blank. fix?
<tmapj> could someone tell me how to run a program at startup?
<ganjaman> i got question
<konbon> i tried asking in the xchat channel, but i got no response for this question, so here it goes again
<ScreaminIk1> also, i know that graphics are everyone's LEAST favorite bugs to troubleshoot.
<konbon> I have ubuntu with xchat installed, and using it now, i downloaded some dark theme for it but i have no idea where to place the files. Any help please?
<ScreaminIk1> ask it, ganjaman
<arooni> devilsadvocate, stop works ok funnily enough
<ganjaman> i try to convert my archive using a 5TB Raid
<tmapj> could someone tell me how to run a program at startup?
<ganjaman> i go from ext3 to xfs
<devilsadvocate> arooni, then it was already running earlier
<dabbill> I am getting permission denied when tryin to remove some files from my Trash, any way around to delete these?
<Bodsda> tmapj, System-->Pref-->Sessions
<devilsadvocate> arooni, so the same thing with start
 * ScreaminIk1 opts out of RAID discussions because he's never used RAID.
<fde> xen_: actually, first please try: http://kuscsik.blogspot.com/2007/06/how-to-install-intel-4965-wireless.html  *if* that doesn't work, then try what I said before please.
<ganjaman> i bought some 10 new 1tb drives for this , to temporary convert the archive
<Bodsda> dabbill, do it from terminal with sudo
<arooni> devilsadvocate, but when i run sudo /etc/inti.d/mysql start ... it fails
<dabbill> Bodsda, is it just .trash in home folder?
<devilsadvocate> arooni, even now?
<ganjaman> can i just copy the data back from the ext3 formated system to the xfs system, just change the bootloader?
<ScreaminIk1> ok. i'll deal with not having a second monitor... still... i'd like to have my games folder seperate from other. any idea how to get it back?
<fde> xen_: If modprobe works... just throw it into /etc/modules and you should be all set.
<Bodsda> dabbill, dont think so i think its now somewhere else,. 1 sec
<fde> xen_: (just the module on a new line...)
<arooni> devilsadvocate, even now :(
<ganjaman> maybe i format the new array to xfs and build the os new
<bazhang> konbon, open up appearancse and then install themes and go to where you save them
<gavi> ok im trying to download a software and its asking me to put the cd in, so i put it in, ubuntu sees the cd it even makes a shortcut on my desktop "ubuntu 7.10 i386" but when i press ok that the cd is inserted it doesnt do anything.. whats wrong?
<devilsadvocate> arooni, pastebin the error
<fde> xen_: Once loaded, you should be able to configure it via NetworkManager in the panel.
<MikeCulver> xen_: here's the site for you: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/
<bazhang> gavi remove cd from software sources then reload refresh
<arooni> devilsadvocate, where do i go to get more detailed log info other than [fail]   from /etc/inti.d/mysql start
<ganjaman> only 10tb space is crap with ext3
<fde> MikeCulver: The guide I point to says that's no longer relevant.
<devilsadvocate> arooni, i guess somewhere in /var/logs. not sure where exaclty. usually it gives some kind of error right there ...
<ScreaminIk1> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=15yj4nt&s=3 << my unfortunate menuing issue
<Bodsda> dabbill, i think its now here -- /home/bod/.local/share/Trash
<Gestapospank> If you have a kernel crashing on install, whats the boot command to have dmesg write to a floppy?
<fde> MikeCulver: (it's in the kernel already)
<arooni> devilsadvocate, theres nothing in /var/log/mysql
<ganjaman> how can i put the kernel in the 2nd level cache?
<gavi> bazhang, thanks, theres a few tabs in there, what am i removing exactly?
<xen_> fde unfortuantly the sudo modprobe on the first line didnt show any wireless device after i tried ifconfig or iwconfig
<Zaiden> How do I give myself access to put a folder in /usr/share/themes ?
<dabbill> Bodsda, thanks :)
<xen_> ill take a look at that site MikeCulver, thanks btw
<ScreaminIk1> chmod 666 /usr/share/themes/[folder]
<fde> xen_: does it show up in lsmod | grep iwl ?
<ScreaminIk1> or mess with groups
<ScreaminIk1> but that's messy
<ganjaman> the kernel is watching tv whatever....
<bazhang> gavi just go to the themes tab and select install; then choose from the folder where you put the tar.gz files
<Bodsda> dabbill, no probs
<devilsadvocate> arooni, hm. very strange.
<ScreaminIk1> CHMOD IS NOT A TOY, Zaiden. remember that.
<xen_> fde about 2 different "iwl" descriptions came up
<gavi> bazhang, themes tab? im in software sources. using ubuntu 7.10 gutsy theres no themes tab am i missing something?
<xen_> fde and another one called cfg80211
<ScreaminIk1> i have destroyed systems with it.
<arooni> devilsadvocate, errors: http://pastie.caboo.se/195925
<n-iCe> question, install vmware on ubuntu 7.10 is free?
<fde> xen_: Ok... check System > Administration > Network ... is it there now? Should be set to Roaming.
<bazhang> gavi, sorry got you confused with konbon; in software sources uncheck cd
<ScreaminIk1> ... anyone understand gnome menuing?
<Romanian> Hiya all
<fde> ScreaminIk1: What do you need to know?
<Romanian> How would I run scandisk?
<fde> Romanian: fsck
<gavi> ok i uncheked it hit ok refreshed
<xen_> fde nope doesnt show up
<konbon> heh
<gavi> no i went back in and put the check back and refreshed
<beterraba> help plz!! i got a library for C++ (named PLPLOT), but i can't install it.
<Zaiden> Er, how do I log on as root?
<ScreaminIk1> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=15yj4nt&s=3 << my unfortunate menuing issue
<fde> Zaiden: sudo -i
<ScreaminIk1> how do i get my games folder back?
<MikeCulver> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<gavi> lets see if itll work
<gavi> still no :-(
<Romanian> How would I use fsck on an external HDDD?
<konbon> bazhang, i dont see "appearancse"
<devilsadvocate> arooni, can you do an aptitude install nmap and then run an nmap localhost
<bazhang> gavi, you need to update first
<n-iCe> question, install vmware on ubuntu 7.10 is free?
<gavi> ahhh.. but was i supose to put the check back in?
<konbon> did yo mean appearances ?
<Bodsda> VirtualBox is
<ganjaman> fscrck /dev/hdaoutside
<bazhang> konbon, system--prefs--appearances
<fde> xen_: I dunno why it wouldn't ... perhaps there is some firmware you need that I'm not aware of?
<konbon> Oh :D
<Romanian> Thanks.
<gavi> bazhang,  before i update do i put the check back and refresh?
<konbon> but, this is for ubuntu appearance, not for xchat? or and i wrong?
<devilsadvocate> arooni, in the meanwhile, also run a ¨ps aux|grep sql¨
<bazhang> gavi, dont re-check just refresh
<n-iCe> Bodsda was that for me?
<gavi> ok dood ill give it a try
<Bodsda> n-iCe, indeed ;~)
<arooni> devilsadvocate, 1000      2848  0.0  0.1   1704   600 pts/1    S+   02:29   0:00 grep sql
<n-iCe> Bodsda then vmware is not? are you sure?
<Bodsda> n-iCe, not sure entirely
<Bodsda> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Syntux> how to enable JRE in openoffice ?
<ganjaman> !qemoo
<ubottu> Factoid qemoo not found
<n-iCe> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<fde> Syntux: Uhh... OpenOffice uses JRE to even run.
<ganjaman> !aircrack
<ubottu> Factoid aircrack not found
<ScreaminIk1> fde: any idea?
<fde> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<Syntux> fde, I need to locate it so I can install add-ons check options -> oo.org -> java
<Bodsda> n-iCe, if its in repo's its free ;~)
<b\6> installing ubuntu to a flash drive, grub just tells me "GRUB " on boot. any idea?
<n-iCe> Bodsda soo vmware is indeed free :D
<Bodsda> n-iCe, yes
<Drakoi> I have a question about installing Ubuntu -
<bazhang> n-iCe, but not open source free
<TropLock> How many people here actually have lifes?
<n-iCe> Bodsda cool, can I install windows on ubuntu, then?
<Bodsda> !ask | Drakoi
<ubottu> Drakoi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ScreaminIk1> i just dropped off my g/f, TropLock
<Raheem> n-iCe vmware player & server .. both are free
<bazhang> !ot | TropLock
<ubottu> TropLock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bodsda> n-iCe, dunno why you'd wanttobut yes
<n-iCe> Bodsda hehe wondering
<fde> TropLock: Define "having a life"?
<ScreaminIk1> lets take this to offtopic
<Drakoi> When I am installing ubuntu and I get two choices concerning installing ubuntu on partions (the two guided choices), which is better if I want to dedicate my machine to ubuntu?
<Bodsda> !atroll| TropLock
<ubottu> TropLock: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<MikeCulver> Drakoi: Guided - Use entire disk
<pwnguin> which alternatives target is the firefox java applet?
<TropLock> !atroll| Bodsda
<ubottu> Bodsda: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Drakoi> Mikeculver: Thanks, that's what I've been doing. I was just making sure. =)
<Bodsda> TropLock, youve been warned twice already at least -- considerthis your last warning
<tmapj> could anyone tell me what visual assistance is?
<Drakoi> The best way to deal with trolls is just to ignore them. =)
<TropLock> no
<TropLock> bye wankers
<Bodsda> bye
 * tw2113 scratches his troll button
<bazhang> TropLock, please stop
<devilsadvocate> arooni, any luck?
<Drakoi> Goodbye - God bless!
<fde> tmapj: Assistance that is visualized? Heh... wrt what?
<billy12> Ram bench marking tools?
<arooni> devilsadvocate, no but i think its my iptables
<tmapj> fde what are you trying to communicate to me?
<MikeCulver> billy12: memtest isn't bad to start.
<devilsadvocate> arooni, ah. very likely. it must be holding 3306 closed
<fde> <tmapj> could anyone tell me what visual assistance is?  <-- answering this
<tmapj> what does wrt mean:?
<Drakoi> I am curious about executing a command on start-up to restart my network interface file. Any suggestions? I know the command, now I just need to know how to launch it on start-up.
<pwnguin> tmapj: "with respect to"
<fde> wrt = with relation to
<bazhang> tmapj, with regards to
<tmapj> oh ok
<gavi> bazhang, worked beautifly
<gavi> thanks
<bazhang> gavi well done :)
<tmapj> its in the sessions preferences menu
<jussi01> !bum | Drakoi
<ubottu> Drakoi: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Bodsda> Drakoi, you write a script and put it into System-->pref->sessions
<Drakoi> Pwnguin: Not to go off-topic, but that's an awesome name.
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> i know
<Drakoi> Jussi01 Bodsda: Thanks guys
<Bodsda> no probs
<jussi01> :)
<TropLock> You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You...
<TropLock> ...suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck...
<TropLock> ...You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You...
<TropLock> ...suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck You suck...
<FloodBot2> TropLock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elpargo> and kick
<Bodsda> goodbye
<patifa> Figured he'd turn bad sooner or later.
<Drakoi> lol
<tmapj> lol
<MikeCulver> tmapj: visual assistance...
<franzrebs> hello everyone, newbie here. um, can anyone teach me how to transfer files from my ubuntu partition to my windows partition (ntfs)?
<ScreaminIk1> troplock can has ban?
<Phanto1> Hello
<tmapj> yes MikeCulver '?
<Bodsda> franzrebs, is your windows drive mounted?
<b\6> installing ubuntu to a flash drive, grub just tells me "GRUB " on boot. any idea?
<MikeCulver> tmapj: either braille displays or high contrast/large font themes
<pwnguin> since i'm so awesome, how do i set my firefox plugin to sun java 6?
<franzrebs> no, how do i mount my windows drive?
<zcat[1]> invisible troplock!
<ScreaminIk1> fde: did you have time to look into my menuing issue?
<tmapj> braille displays? wtf
<Bodsda> franzrebs, can u please pastebin the output of this command          sudo fdisk -l
<MikeCulver> tmapj: for blind users
<Bodsda> !paste | franzrebs
<ubottu> franzrebs: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zcat[1]> braille displays are expensive..
<tmapj> so it makes little bumps on the screen?
<fde> pwnguin: Did you already install ubuntu-restricted-extras? If so, remove icedtea-gcjwebplugin first... then sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin.
<tmapj> lol
<Drakoi> Thanks again all - later!
<Bodsda> bye
<fde> ScreaminIk1: sure... via screenshots or what?
<Phanto1> Interesting...I log on for help and the place is being spammed
<MikeCulver> braille displays are a kind of board with dots that are mechanically raised or lowered.. making it possible for a windowing system to be represented to a blind person.
<zcat[1]> Basically like a matrix of wired that can be pushed up and down.. really low-res though and usually just one line
<fde> Phanto1: Ask your question please, rather than adding to the noise  :)
<MikeCulver> zcat[1]: newer ones can represent a full screen
<pwnguin> fde, already did that, but this install dates back quite a long ways
<tmapj> i know that mike but how the heck would you make braille on a regular computer?
<pwnguin> fde: i was wondering what the alternatives name was for it
<zcat[1]> yikes.. that would cost...
<arooni> looks like my locale isn't being set properly:  http://pastie.caboo.se/195926 ... on ubuntu hardy... any ideas on how to fix?
<MikeCulver> tmapj: uhm.. it's just another language is all
<ScreaminIk1> uhm... my games menu is just GONE. http://i31.tinypic.com/2ikcp34.png how i can has it back?
<Romanian> Funny you're talking about this, 'cause my highschool invention team was producing a graphing calculator for the blind
<ScreaminIk1> i accept shell commands ;)
<MikeCulver> tmapj: you need special hardware for it..
<tmapj> ok
<zcat[1]> I was thinking about fitting a small braille display into a mouse and making a 'virtual fullscreen' display... never got too far with it though
<franzrebs> give me a moment please
<pwnguin> ScreaminIk1: does it still exist for a new user?
<ScreaminIk1> new users get it
<ScreaminIk1> just not me
<pradalvr> anyone here that can help me with a boot issue i am having
<zcat[1]> 'cos with a fullscreen display, the only part that matters is what's under a fingertip at any point in time..
<MikeCulver> tmapj: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refreshable_Braille_display
<franzrebs> bodsda, can i jsut paste here the output?
<fde> pwnguin: xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so currently.
<Bodsda> franzrebs, no a pastebin
<pwnguin> ah of course
<Bodsda> !paste | franzrebs
<ubottu> franzrebs: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pwnguin> fde: something id never guess in a million years
<tmapj> oh thats cook
<MikeCulver> zcat[1]: that would be difficult to interpret.. especially if the mouse tracked in the slightest way poorly
<tmapj> cool
<fde> pwnguin: Currently, all plugins go into /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins rather than /usr/lib/firefox like they always did.
<Phanto1> I am having trouble in two different ares and was wondering if I could get assistance.  First, I can not get ubuntu to connect to our router.
<napster> i am not able to make avant window navigator to stay behind the open window. plz help......
<franzrebs> okay, im just having trouble loading the page.. seems like there's somethign wrong with my internet connection
<bmoll8> guys, I'm trying to compile some latex code using vim. Have installed tetex; however, vim won't compile my code. No errors, nothing; just doesn't do anything when i run make. What is goin on?
<zcat[1]> MikeCulver: might work better with a tablet perhaps..
<tw2113> what version of FF does hardy have?
<arooni> looks like my locale isn't being set properly:  http://pastie.caboo.se/195926 ... on ubuntu hardy... any ideas on how to fix?
<fde> pwnguin: haha, seriously... I just dpkg -L sun-java6-plugin though, because it put the plugin there  ;)
<pradalvr> when i try loading Ubuntu i get grub loading and it never does or i get  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Phanto1> It keep asking me over and over for the WEP key, and I keep entering it exactly as it shows on the router's configuration page
<tmapj> can anyone tell me what the beagle search daemon is?
<Bodsda> ScreaminIk1, sudo apt-get install gnome-games
<Phanto1> keeps*
<napster> ﻿ i am not able to make avant window navigator to stay behind the open window. plz help......
<ScreaminIk1> gnome-games is already the newest version.
<hylinux> hi, all. how can i debug the CGI?
<zcat[1]> but anyhow.. verne doesn't know braille so wasn't really interested :)
<Bodsda> franzrebs, search google for 'pastebin' andusea different site
<beworld> Hi...!
<fde> pwnguin: Most things on a Linux box aren't entirely intuitive... I'd be lost if I didn't know the package tools so well  :)
<matrix> hello
<napster> ﻿ i am not able to make avant window navigator to stay behind the open window. plz help......
<franzrebs> okay
<Bodsda> ScreaminIk1, synaptic search 'games' makesurethetwo either side of gnome-gamesare installed
<matrix> how can i disable directory index  in apache on ubuntu ?
<pwnguin> fde: im not exactly a novice, but i cant say i know all the dpkg options
<napster> ﻿ i am not able to make avant window navigator to stay behind the open window. plz help......
<jgoo__> ok, screen - I just pressed ctrl-a but I didn't want to... how do I cancel 'ctrl-a mode?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me what the beagle search daemon is?
<Phanto1> It connects to our neighbor's router just fine, but the difference between ours and theirs is that theirs is not secure >_<
<franzrebs> the page has loaded. what should i choose as syntax, just plain text?
<Bodsda> yeah
<Raheem> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<serif> napster u checked all options n preferences section?
<jgoo__> anyone use screen to attach detach sessions? I am treading three doscs but non say how to cancel ctrl-a mode if you hut by accident
<tw2113> isn't pulseaudio in hardy?
<Bodsda> yes
<fde> tmapj: http://beagle-project.org/Main_Page  although why it's installed on your box is beyond me if you didn't install it first.
<Invisionfree> Seveas around?
<pwnguin> jgoo__: screen -d -r
<jgoo__> WHY did they choose ctrl-a when ctrl-a is used ALL THE TIME
<serif> might be an option box for that issue.napster
<napster> serif: yes i have. but they r not working as desired
<jgoo__> pwnguin, ok... I am in ctrl-a mode... do I just type that? screen -d -r?
<pwnguin> what?
<Bodsda> ares=napster but better
<Bodsda> and free'er
<pwnguin> jgoo__: you arne't detached yet then
<jgoo> pwnguin, I hit ctrl-a... I don't want to detach...
<franzrebs> Bodsda here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/11808/
<serif> sudo apt-get install awn awn-manager n other needed dependencies
<pwnguin> jgoo: so hit escape
<jgoo> Aaaaah :))
<serif> re install with command
<jgoo> thanks
<pwnguin> jgoo: or control-a ?
<crdlb> jgoo__: I usually just press it three more times so that it toggles to the previous screen, then back
<Phanto1> This is my mom's laptop, and I am trying to get it all set up for her, and this is keeping me from getting it configured right
<jgoo> pwnguin, gah! now it is in copy mode... fffffff
<crdlb> Escape doesn't work; it enters copy mode
<tmapj> could anyone tell me what PulseAudio session management is?
<Bodsda> franzrebs, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<jgoo> crdlb, ok, how to get out of copy mode? :p damn pwnguin - I trusted you! ;-)
<fde> serif: it's avant-window-navigator , not awn... awn-manager works though.
<pwnguin> shoot
<crdlb> jgoo: just hit escape again
<Phanto1> we do not want to be connecting to the neighbor's connection
<pwnguin> i know enough of screen to change screens and start new ones ;)
<Invisionfree> What happened to ubuntu-nl.org
<Phanto1> so, what should I do?
<serif> fde ,awn i think its abbrev
<fde> serif: If you install awn-manager ... it depends avant-window-navigator, probably easier to remember just one  :)
<franzrebs> okay, done. what next?
<serif> Avant Window Nav
<Invisionfree> What happened to ubuntu-nl.org??????????
<friedtofu_> Phanto1: maybe you could try another network manager - like wicd
<Phanto1> wicd
<napster> serif: i already have awn manager
<Bodsda> franzrebs, nothing -- go to /mnt innautilus andcopy filesover
<pwnguin> was ubuntu-nl run by the ubotu guy?
<fde> Invisionfree: It's probably just down for maintanence....
<jgoo__> ok averted disaster. thanks crdlb and pwnguin . Question: I just apt-get iptables... and then added a route... surely I need to restart or something for this to work?
<tmapj> could anyone tell me what PulseAudio session management is?
<serif> yes napster checked its optons
<Invisionfree> Whatever happened to Seveas?
<Phanto1> i'm quite new to linux...
<fde> tmapj: It is the sound server ... you want to keep it.
<pwnguin> jgoo__: if you added the route, it's there. in fact, rebooting will probably delete it
<franzrebs> oh okay, thank you! so much :)
<tmapj> thnx again fde
<jgoo__> also, to anyone, how can I dinstinguish between all 4 of my screens? I'd like a different color bar or something...
<bazhang> Invisionfree, offtopic here
<franzrebs> how do i unmount?
<jgoo__> pwnguin, iptables is too cool
<pwnguin> jgoo__: its a bit confusing
<Invisionfree> What happened to Seveas??
<fde> franzrebs: umount /where/you/put/it ... or umount /dev/whatever ... both work
<b\6> cool?
<tmapj> fde: how about tracker and tracker applet?
<franzrebs> okay thanks
<fde> !repeat Invisionfree
<ubottu> fde: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Invisionfree, please join #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<jgoo> LOL I opened two xchats because I am such a multiscreen newb
<fde> !repeat | Invisionfree
<ubottu> Invisionfree: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kelvin911> does anyone having problem with the sound in hardy?
<friedtofu_> Phanto1: dont know about ubuntu - but try "sudo apt-get install wicd"
<Raheem> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<friedtofu_> Phanto1: maybe you could also get better help if you knew what your wireless card was "lspci"
<fde> kelvin911: wrt what? flash? install libflashsupport
<BoltClock> hi, is there a way i can connect my iPod without having rhythmbox launching?
<napster> serif: i hve checked its option, but i is autohide, that is it stay on for some time over the active window until i dont use it for some time. i want it to go behind as soon as i open a window
<Phanto1> also, I cannot install anything from the add/remove applications dialog
 * Phanto1 sneezes
<tmapj> fde: how about tracker and tracker applet?
<fde> tmapj: Similar to beagle ... what are you doing exactly?
<tmapj> im cleaning up my sessions preferences list
<Invisionfree> Is jussi01 still floating?
<tmapj> should i delete it then?
<jussi01> yes, im here
<Invisionfree> jussi01: Yay! PM please?
<fde> tmapj: Tracker was created because Beagle is written in C# ... it is C, and thus fits better with Gnome.
<jussi01> Invisionfree: sure
<zash> can someone who knows more than i do about gpg tell me why i have two keys
<jgoo__> ... I cannot believe how easy that was. /me hugs whole channel. zomg. screen and jetty and iptables oh my.
<tmapj> so i can delete it
<fde> tmapj: If you don't use it, you can get rid of it, sure.
<BoltClock> ﻿is there a way i can connect my iPod without having rhythmbox launching?
<zash> Can someone who knows more than i do about GPG tell me why i have two keys?
<serif_> elo
<pwnguin> BoltClock: check system->preferences->removable media and discs
<Phanto1> ok, what on earth did i just do?  the screen just zoomed in and i can't get it zoomed back out
<fde> BoltClock: I imagine turning off the iPod plugin in Rhythmbox would stop it from doing that.
<kelvin911> fde: when one application is using the sound, other application cannot have sound
<pwnguin> huh, they got rid of it
<fde> pwnguin: It doesn't have a setting for iPods in there, that was where I checked first too  :P
<pwnguin> it used to
<kelvin911> like when i play mp3 in vlc then youtube has no sound
<Phanto1> i typed winkey+r
<BoltClock> pwnguin: well this is hardy :P
<Raheem> Phanto1 - Ctrl + ALT + -
<BoltClock> fde: hold on
<Phanto1> i'm so used to windoze
<crdlb> Phanto1: super+mousewheel
<kelvin911> or when i play youtube, then vlc has no sound
<fde> kelvin911: Shouldn't be the case... make sure all apps are using PulseAudio or ESD (same thing on Ubuntu)
<kelvin911> fde: or when i play movie in vlc then movie in mplayer has no sound
<fde> kelvin911: With YouTube (flash) ... install libflashsupport like I said.
<zash> BoltClock: in 7.10: http://pic.zash.se/screenshot1-3.png
<fde> kelvin911: Because netierh of those use Pulse by default.
<fde> neither too
<Phanto1> k, it's not getting me out
<kelvin911> fde: it works in gutsy but not now
<pwnguin> zash: /me shakes fist
<BoltClock> lol
<kelvin911> fde:  how come in gutsy everything works?
<zash> pwnguin: wut?
<crdlb> Phanto1: if you don't have a mouse wheel, you can use super + 1
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> found it
<pwnguin> check "preferred applications"
<fde> kelvin911: Make sure libflashsupport is installed... and make sure everything is using PulseAudio please.
<fde> kelvin911: They replaced dmix with pulseaudio.
<kelvin911> how to make et using pulseaudio?
<napster> how can i show my current music track when looged into google in pidgin??????
<BoltClock> zash: but theres no Multimedia tab anymore lol
<b\6> installing ubuntu to a flash drive, grub just tells me "GRUB " on boot. any idea?
<crdlb> (super is the windows key by the way)
<Phanto1> oh now i'm out
<zash> BoltClock: :(
<zash> Can someone who knows more than i do about GPG tell me why i have two keys?
<BoltClock> zash: yeah i know
<kelvin911> in vlc i cant choose pulseaudio
<Phanto1> but i inverted the colorws on some of the windows :/
<crdlb> Phanto1: super+M
<fde> napster: sudo aptitude install pidgin-musictracker
<pwnguin> Azzmodan: you should have a private and public key?
<crdlb> and or super+N
<napster> ﻿how can i show my current music track when looged into google in pidgin??????
<Phanto1> ah, thankies
<pwnguin> zash: private + public key?
<napster> ﻿how can i show my current music track when looged into google in pidgin??????
<fde> napster: then go to Tools > Plugins > MusicTracker in pidgin... enable it and configure it from there.
<fde> !repeat napster
<ubottu> Factoid repeat napster not found
<fde> !repeat | napster
<ubottu> napster: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<crdlb> Phanto1: the zoom was caused by the Enhanced Zoom Desktop plugin, and the color inversion by the Negative plugin (for compiz)
<zash> pwnguin: but both --list-public-keys and --list-secret-keys lists my name twice
<Phanto1> ah, okay
<fde> zash: You probably thought you messed up once, so created another key.
<fragged> ugh can somebody recommend a good (basic) image manipulation tool with a Gnome frontend? kolourpaint is what I want but I prefer to stay purely GTK based; and GIMP is too extreme for what I mostly want to do (Such as cropping, shapes etc)
<fde> fragged: gpaint
<Phanto1> i know that the wireless card in this laptop is an intel one
<zash> fde: dont think so
<BoltClock> fde: disabling the plugin doesnt work
<kelvin911> fde: in preference | sound , Do i change everything to pulseaudio instead of autodetect?
<pwnguin> fragged: f-spot?
<fde> BoltClock: huh?
<BoltClock> fde: rhythmbox still pops up when i connect my iPod
<fde> kelvin911: You can yes... but note that mplayer and vlc won't obey that setting.
<napster> fde: well i m not havin musictracker in the plugin list
<zash> fragged: gnu paint?
<Phanto1> i can't install the adblock extension for firefox, every time i try to check the box, it tells me to reload
<fde> BoltClock: Then I'm not sure... check System > Preferences > Removable Drives & Media if you're using a version prior to Hardy.
<BoltClock> fde: nope, im on hardy
<fde> napster: Did you install it?
<visik7> does ubuntu works with 4gb of ram without pae support ?
<konbon> Thanks for all the help guys. Adios.
<fde> BoltClock: I don't even see it in gconf-editor anywhere, sorry.
<napster> fde: how to install it? using sudo apt-get install ............. then wats the application name????
<fde> napster: I told you while you were repeating your question 10 times in a row... sudo aptitude install pidgin-musictracker
<kelvin911> fde: how to make enemy territory using pulseaudio??
<kelvin911> fde: now i cant play mp3 and play games
<fde> kelvin911: libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio  <-- install that
<Phanto1> actually,
<pwnguin> visik7: 64bit processor?
<Phanto1> i can't install anything
<visik7> pwnguin: no 32
<kelvin911> fde: how?
<fde> Phanto1: Do you get an error?
<kelvin911> fde: in synaptic?
<LiniX> Hi, Have one use php with ibm db2 ?
<fde> kelvin911: yes
<Phanto1> <application> cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<napster> fde: thanx
<fde> Phanto1: What arch do you run?
<Phanto1> arch?
<LiniX> i use php on ubuntu-server 8.04 and i want connect db2 database on AS/400 .
<fde> Phanto1: uname -m
<kelvin911> fde: it is asking me to remove libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<kelvin911> fde: is it ok?
<fde> kelvin911: yes
<bpat1434> How can I manually set which desktop is brought up after my screen goes to sleep?  Right now, I have to hit ctrl+alt+F7 to change to the default desktop
<Phanto1> uname -m
<BoltClock> anyone else know of a way i can connect my iPod without having rhythmbox launching automatically?
<Phanto1> ?
<fde> Phanto1: in a terminal ... or type /exec -o uname -m here
<kelvin911> fde: now what?
<kelvin911> fde: do i restart computer?
<fde> kelvin911: now play the game again.
<pwnguin> visik7: well, im reasonably sure you cant use all 4 in usespace
<Bodsda> fde, iprefer uname -a (but whatver ;~))
<fde> Bodsda: I want to know arch... not everything... -m is machine type/arch
<fde> Bodsda: just like kernel version is uname -r ... revision...
<Bodsda> fde, fair,play,.,.;~)
<Invisionfree> If you apt-get install supybot, where is the conf file for it?
<kelvin911> fde: oh no, my game has no sound now
<Phanto1> i686
<kelvin911> fde: even i stop the mp3, ET has no sound now
<fde> Phanto1: And what arch is this software for?
<Invisionfree> kelvin911: Close everything, then open just the game and try
<kelvin911> i did
<kelvin911> has no sound now
<Phanto1> what is an arch?
<fde> kelvin911: then your game doesn't want to play nice...
<Invisionfree> You exited everything, quit everything, turned volume up, etc?
<kelvin911> it works b4
<fde> Phanto1: architecture ...
<Invisionfree> !info supybot
<ubottu> supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.3-1 (hardy), package size 495 kB, installed size 2968 kB
<lewwy> guys i just bought a HP p1005 printer and no matter what I do i cant get it to print
<BoltClock> anyone else know of a way i can connect my iPod without having rhythmbox launching automatically?
<kelvin911> after installing pulseaudio now has no sound
<kelvin911> can i install back alsa?
<fde> kelvin911: alsa is installed.
<Bodsda> kelvin911, yeah it sucks see if          killall pulseaudio    sorts things
<fde> Bodsda: That will make the situation more predictable, but much less desirable...
<kelvin911> fde: but libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio is removed ...
<Bodsda> fde, pulseaudio=problems      what does pulseaudio do better? apart from screw up
<lewwy> any idea on how to get a HP P1005 printer to print properly?  It won't work with the default drivers, and HPLIP manages to get one page out before hitting an error.  Any ideas?
<kelvin911> so what can i do?
<Bodsda> lewwy, tell us what the error is
<fde> SDL = OpenGL and OpenAL amongst other things... there is no reason using a Pulse plugin for SDL wouldn't work with such a game... (that I know uses SDL)
<zash> Can someone who knows more than I do about GPG tell me why both gpg --list-{public,secret}-keys say I have two keys?
<lewwy> Bodsda, it gets stuck on processing, and then nothing
<fde> Bodsda: Lets more than one process access /dev/dsp ?
<kelvin911> fde: can i install back libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio ?
<kelvin911> sorry
<fde> kelvin911: install it.
<kelvin911> fde: libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<pwnguin> what?
<pwnguin> sdl!=opengl
<fde> kelvin911: Remove that, and install the pulseaudio one.
<Bodsda> fde, i suppose but its a pain to get working probperly,.,. i dont think it should be introduced untill it "works" so to speak
<kelvin911> fde: but with libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio ET has no sound
<kelvin911> fde: and also pulseaudio didnt solve my problem here
<fde> pwnguin: Umm, then just OpenAL... but I could have sworn it was both.
<kelvin911> fde: i still got no sound when playing mp3 and youtube togehter
<fde> Bodsda: It's just a horrible implementation by default.
<Phanto1> i'm not even gonna think about dualbooting my xp laptop with ubuntu anymore if it is this grouchy
<fde> kelvin911: I told you how to fix that... install libflashsupport!!!
<pwnguin> fde: im not even sure its openal
<Bodsda> fde, too true -- intrepid should only include it if its is integrated better
<fde> pwnguin: I am 100% sure it is OpenAL.
<fde> Bodsda: It will include it, and they better integrate it better.
<Bodsda> ;~)amen
<aRMX_> hi
<Bodsda> anyway ,. school calls -- c u guys in a few hours
<fde> Phanto1: Who is grouchy?
<aRMX_> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Bodsda> aRMX, dont worry bout that
<fde> aRMX_: What archive?
<aRMX_> everytime i try to install something the folloing error comes out
<Bodsda> oh
<Bodsda> worry bout that
<aRMX_> every single application give the same message.
<aRMX_> owh ok..
<aRMX_> but what's that means?
<lewwy> any takers on my p1005 issue?
<kelvin911> fde: thanks
<fde> aRMX_: Please answer me, what archive? If you can tell me, I can fix it for you.
<Bodsda> aRMX, means you dont have the certificate i think
<Bodsda> fde, he did answer you -- all of them
<kelvin911> fde: but how to make the sound work if i want to play mp3 and play games?
<aRMX_> apt-get dist-upgrade give the error messages
<fde> aRMX_: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-keyring
<aRMX_> and every i try to apt-get something
<fde> kelvin911: It should be working with libsdl1.2-debian-pulseaudio ...
<fde> aRMX_: We understand the issue, check to see if ubuntu-keyring is installed please.
<kelvin911> its enemy territory
<Phanto1> i'm on ubuntu 7.10
<fde> kelvin911: Yes... you said that.
<kelvin911> if i install pulseaudio et has no sound
<aRMX_> ok
<Bodsda> Phanto1, 7.10 is better then 8.04 imho
<kelvin911> but in gutsy i can play mp3 and play et together
<Phanto1> actually, i'm beginning to consider just slapping winxp back on this laptop right now
<fde> Phanto1: Why do you keep threatening that?
<fde> Phanto1: You want us to bed you to keep Ubuntu on it or something?
<fde> beg*
<kelvin911> 7.10 is definitely better than 8.04
<Bodsda> kelvin911, there are plus sides to both
<kelvin911> hardy is like win ME
<Phanto1> one thing stopping me though
<ganjaman> 98% fragmented
<aRMX_> yes that's rite, depend on our need
<ganjaman> takes a month to defrag
<kelvin911> where is the plus?
<Phanto1> we didn't get the xpmc install disc with this thing
<fde> ganjaman: Linux performs better when it's fragmented.
<Bodsda> kelvin911, that cant be true if 7.10 is better then 8.04 because win me = better then xp
<kelvin911> win me better than xp ??
<fde> Phanto1: Are you having a particular issue? If not, please moan in #ubuntu-offtopic
<o0Chris0o> This message is for everyone: if anyone has any artwork requests please message me :) (ubuntu Related --All Flavors)
<kelvin911> are you crazy?
<Bodsda> no
<aRMX_> ehehehe
<Bodsda> im off
<Bodsda>  bye
<bazhang> !ot | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kelvin911> why hardy takes 30 seconds longer to load then gutsy?
<kelvin911> am i missing some lib?
<ganjaman> because hardy is already stiffy
<fde> !enter | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Phanto1> this hard drive was so infected i just up and low-level formatted it and put ubuntu on it
<ganjaman> low level format
<ganjaman> lol
<fde> !ot | Phanto1
<ubottu> Phanto1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Phanto1> hmm...
<ganjaman> low level format is not just format C: or whateer
<ganjaman> you need tools from hd manufacturer
<fde> ganjaman: It's certainly not a support question either.
<bazhang> ganjaman, please stay ontopic thanks
<ganjaman> yeah i stay ontopig
<hardon> does anyone know the command to view what pkg u have installed?
<bazhang> dpkg -l hardon
<Rastem> hey all, quick question on a problem I'm having with hardy
<hardon> ok
<Phanto1> i can't get the thing to connect to our router and i also can't install anything for my mom
<hardon> that easy
<bazhang> Phanto1, this is wired or wireless
<Rastem> ran it from cd, and had wired network hooked up. ubuntu found my host computer running windows, but couldn't 'see' anything in it
<Phanto1> what does an arch have to to with installing things?
<Phanto1> wireless
<bazhang> Phanto1, what chipset
<Phanto1> intel pro/set
<fde> hardon: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | less
<bazhang> does ifconfig show three entries or two Phanto1
<Rastem> anyone have this problem / know why it couldn't see anything shared on the windows network?
<fde> hardon: It'll structure the output a little better, and run it through less so it doesn't fly by
<KenSentMe> How do i know if my updated desktop pc (gutsy->hardy) actually uses pulseaudio or alsa?
<fde> Rastem: Apparently hardy only wants to view/share via samba if you're in the workgroup "WORKGROUP"...
<Phanto1> it shows three
<ytjohn> I had Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 with full disk encryption and did the update manager upgrade to Gutsy
<bazhang> Phanto1, what is the encryption
<Rastem> fde: hmm, but doesn't hardy come with samba set up?
<aRMX_> which one is better between virtualbox and qemu?
<Rastem> last version I toyed with was 7.04
<Phanto1> 128-bit WEP (darn nintendo ds)
<Rastem> and that worked ok
<fde> Rastem: no... it comes with smbclient ... samba is required to share anything yourself.
<ytjohn> now my grub menu has the 8.04 kernel entries and they kernl panic
<bazhang> Phanto1, wep is worthless; best to use wpa/mac filering
<kelvin911> fde: how to make skype sound working if i am playing mp3?
<bazhang> Phanto1, please set to open for test
<ganjaman> ah
 * fde wonders why simple passwords is better than encryption?
<ganjaman> you need to smoke a skygar
<aRMX_> because it's simple :)
<Phanto1> k brb
<Phanto1> lemme go grab other laptop and do that
 * fde uses 128bit WEP+MAC filtering
<ariqs> i just went to try to play isketch www.isketch.net and it said I needed a plugin, but when I clicked ot install it, it said no suitable plugin was found
<ariqs> what do I need to do to get isketch working?
<ytjohn> so i guess i'm looking for some grub foo to get the system booting
<fde> ariqs: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport <-- copy and paste that into a terminal
<ariqs> thanks, fde
<Rastem> fde: what do you recommend to let the laptop see the windows shared folders
<ariqs> I am assuming there is a fundamental amount of knowledge you need to learn and then all of this becomes obvious. What book do I need to read to get to that point?
<Phanto1> oh crap
<ganjaman> i search a pplayer to play .HSC files
<Phanto1> i can't do this tonight
<bazhang> Phanto1, okay, well come back when you can
<Phanto1> i just realized that it is 1:23 AM
<ariqs> fde: I pated exactly what you said into a terminal
<bazhang> ariqs, just idle in this channel; no books needed :)
<fde> Rastem: right click a folder > "Sharing Options" ... make sure your user is in sambausers group
<fde> ariqs: did you hit enter?
<ariqs> fde: and I'm still getting a plugin required message
<ariqs> yes
<fde> ariqs: restart Firefox
<ariqs> I did
<Phanto1> and i have have a meeting at work at 8:00 am
<fde> ariqs: remove swfdec and/or gnash via synaptic ... then restart firefox and try again.
<Phanto1> well, it's to take place between 8 and noon, so i gotta be there early
<Rastem> fde: many thanks for the help. Seems a little clunky, wonder why it doesn't work right off...
<fde> Phanto1: Please stay on topic or /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Phanto1> darn meetings...
<kelvin911> fde: i am using libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio now but the game in wine dont have sound if i am playing mp3
<ariqs> dfe: I don't have either installed
<ariqs> fde: I don't have either installed
<Phanto1> well, thank you anyway, i'll come back when i have plenty of time to work with this laptop
<Phanto1> bye
<fde> ariqs: then it should be working.
<kelvin911> fde: actually games in wine dont have sound with libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio installed
<neil_d> I have installed hylafax, the howto says to use 'faxsetup' to configure it, but this doesn't seem to be installed :( what do I do ?
<alusia> join ubuntu-pl
<jaffarkelshac> i am trying to make some cron schedules, i put in 36 9 * * * /usr/bin/firefox to test if firefox will run at 9:36am but it does not, what am i doing wrong
<ariqs> fde: he first flash screen works. It's when I click on "play now" that it gives me a plugins thing.. and now firefox just crashed on me at the login screen
<Rastem> tc all thanks again
<fde> kelvin911: run 'winecfg' ... go to 'audio' tab ... hit "Test Sound" ... do you hear anything?
<arooni> i have a concern that my gmail/google password has been intercepted over wireless... currently my network is unencrypted and mac filtered... even though gmail is https:// ... could someone have sniffed my password?
<kelvin911> fde: actually because i have dosbox running ...
<blippe> arooni: your password isn encrypted with ssl when gmail uses https
<jaffarkelshac> i am trying to make some cron schedules, i put in 36 9 * * * /usr/bin/firefox to test if firefox will run at 9:36am but it does not, what am i doing wrong
<kelvin911> fde: the problem of one app using the sound the other app cant have sound
<bazhang> ariqs, you need shockwave for that site
<blippe> where do gnome save it "per user" screen resolution?
<kelvin911> problem still not solved by installing libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<hardon> what are the commands to view a file
<hardon> ?
<simplexio> jaffarkelshac: thats because cron dosent know about your X enviroment
<blippe> hardon: depends... you want to see a textfile: less {file}
<simplexio> jaffarkelshac: cron is meant to be used with commandline programs
<ariqs> bazhang: is there a shockwave library I need to get?
<hardon> well no I no about nano
<fde> kelvin911: Click on 'EsounD Driver' and hit Test Sound in wine please.
<iesmila> hello?
<bazhang> ariqs, no shockwave for linux
<fde> !hi iesmila
<ubottu> Factoid hi iesmila not found
<fde> !hi ! iesmila
<ubottu> Factoid hi ! iesmila not found
<ariqs> meh
<fde> !hi | iesmila
<ubottu> iesmila: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jaffarkelshac> so it cant launch any gui apps? simplexio but can it launch a script that launches a gui app?
<hardon> say if I have a .html file could I view it threw terminal
 * fde needs to go to bed soon
<hardon> or threw ssh
<simplexio> jaffarkelshac: try with mplayer or mpg123 to play mp3 and it should work
<kelvin911> fde: yes it has sound
<ariqs> how can linux not have something so commonly used?
<blippe> jaffarkelshac: you need to pass the "DISPLAY" to it, and it works in cron
<BoltClock> anyone else know of a way i can connect my iPod without having rhythmbox launching automatically?
<fde> kelvin911: Then there is no reason your game doesn't.
<simplexio> jaffarkelshac: far as i know you cant do that easily, there is work around for it probably
<kelvin911> the sound doesnt have problem until i have other program using it fisrt
<simplexio> jaffarkelshac: but no gui apps which require that gui is started
<blippe> BoltClock: yes, we know, wait a sec
<kelvin911> for example if i am running quake1 in dosbox then wine dotn have sound
<kelvin911> and vice versa
<bazhang> ariqs, shockwave is not commonly used
<fde> kelvin911: If you make it use esound, it should be able to have other apps playing sound just fine.
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know how I can fix my logon screen? It doesn't show the users that have access to the system.
<kelvin911> fde: let me try that now
<fde> Sergeant_Pony: That is currently broken in hardy.
<jaffarkelshac> ok simplexio
<gordonjcp> there's a bug in the gstreamer-extra plugins
<hardon> whats a good pkg for ftp?
<simplexio> jaffarkelshac: and what blippe sayd about DISPLAY.. that could work
<Sergeant_Pony> fde ahh, ok, did it have to do with some updates? I ask because it worked til a few day's ago
<fde> Sergeant_Pony: If you're not using hardy... go to System > Administration > Login Window
<gordonjcp> or the thing that installs them, I don't know which
<blippe> BoltClock: check the settings for nautilus (that is the filebrowser) it has a tab called media, change it there
<fde> Sergeant_Pony: Yup, sorry
<gordonjcp> does anyone know where the bit that causes the "restricted plugins" dialogue to pop up when you add the gstreamer-extra plugins to Totem is?
<Sergeant_Pony> fde: ok, no problem.. that would explain the black box next to the login window
<kelvin911> fde: but the sound's timing is off
<fde> Sergeant_Pony: Someone reported it first a few days ago... should be fixed soon.
<gordonjcp> because, it pops up to warn me that it's trying to install restricted codecs when it isn't
<Sergeant_Pony> fde: ok, cool and thanks for the heads up.
 * delcoyote hi
<kelvin911> fde: maybe i restart my computer to see
<kelvin911> fde: because the sound in mplayer is also off by like 1 or 2 sec
<BoltClock> blippe: ah found it and it works. did they move that from System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media? heard the settings used to be there before hardy
<rasimu> Hi, Since I installed ubuntu hardy I can't run my firebug extension , either on ff3 or ff2, any suggestions?
<ganjaman> is wine 1.0 now capable to do DDE?
<gordonjcp> ganjaman: DDE?
<ganjaman> or drag&drop?
<bazhang> ask in #winehq ganjaman
<ganjaman> dynamic data exchange
<gordonjcp> ganjaman: <shrug>
<AimLXJ> Hi can someone help me? Apparantly I installed XGL and Compiz on  xfce 4.4.2 and now my windows border are gone.  So I went and uninstall XGL and Compiz but how do I get my windows border back?
<gordonjcp> as bazhang says, maybe #winehq would be better
<gordonjcp> ganjaman: is have you tried installing DDE?
<gordonjcp> s/is //
<ganjaman> i have dcombulator installed
<ganjaman> dcom native
<o0Chris0o> AimLXJ have you tried restarting x?
<o0Chris0o> ctrl+alt+backspace
<ganjaman> press alt+f4 to continue
<fde> AimLXJ: xfwm --replace ... then compiz --replace  (might be fvwm4 I forget)
<o0Chris0o> This message is for everyone: if anyone has any artwork requests please message me :)
<o0Chris0o> oops wrong message
<o0Chris0o> was gonna say fde, he got disconnected :(
<neil_d> how do I setup a hylafax server ? there doesn't appear to be the 'faxsetup' program
<ganjaman> is this keyboard compatible to linux?
<blippe> ganjaman: ?
<fde> o0Chris0o: Cuz of what you told him probably... that is a dirty way to do things... should only be used if X locks up.
<fde> ganjaman: no
<ganjaman> http://blogs.pcworld.com/tipsandtweaks/archives/new-keyboard.jpg
<blippe> ganjaman: yes, i use it quite often, it doesn't do anything, but it "works"
<gordonjcp> ganjaman: should be, but not very useful
<ganjaman> it has being sold with voice regconiton
<AimLXJ> o0Chris0o: Yes, I have restarted X about 5 times already
<haile> hello can someone help me with a corrupted source.list
<o0Chris0o> you didn't just do it right?
<fde> AimLXJ: xfwm --replace ... then compiz --replace  (might be fvwm4 I forget)  <-- try this
<o0Chris0o>  :)
<rasimu> Hi, Since I installed ubuntu hardy I can't run my firebug extension , either on ff3 or ff2, any suggestions?
<fde> AimLXJ: If the compiz part makes the borders go away again... do the xfwm --replace again...
<o0Chris0o> apparenly I am a dirty person, so I go with what fde says, I am new
<haile> its not corrupted but i messed it up
<AimLXJ> fde: Is there a button to bring up the terminal since tit's being covered up by Opera and I can't move it
<fde> o0Chris0o: I didn't say you're a dirty person... heh... just that that is a dirty way to restart X... should never be needed... either log out and back in, or restart the process itself...
<kelvin911> after installing that esound in wine, the game's sound is off timing
<fde> AimLXJ: heh... alt+f2 ... although I forget what terminal xfce uses
<haile> hello i screwed up my  source.list for hardy and i cant install updates
<fde> AimLXJ: maybe xfterminal?
<fde> !repomirror | haile
<ubottu> haile: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<fde> Choose a different mirror, and it should fix itself automatically.
<AimLXJ> fde: Okay I'm trying to type on the terminal but no text is coming up
<o0Chris0o> fde :) I know just j/k isnt restarting x the same way as loging out and loging back in, since thats what it is doing basicly
<oystein_> Where can i ask questions about gdesklets?
<haile> ok thankyou i'll try it out
<neil_d> join #hylafax
<fde> AimLXJ: maybe xterm instead?
<AimLXJ> 019949d3
<AimLXJ> 019949d3
<ariqs> what? I can't even play java games?!?!?!
<AimLXJ> fde: Sorry everytime I type it comes through here
<fde> ariqs: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<ganjaman> hmm
<fde> AimLXJ: /exec xfce --replace ?
<oystein_> How can I remove my gdesklets addons from my bottom bar?
<fde> AimLXJ: actually ... /exec xfwm --replace &
<fde> oystein_: Right click > Remove from panel?
<AimLXJ> fde: Nothing happened
<fde> AimLXJ: /exec xfwm4 --replace &
<ariqs> thanks fde, people in here told me before that it came with java. I was lied to!
<AimLXJ> fde: Nope :(
<fde> ariqs: It does... just not by default...
<fde> AimLXJ: close everything but the terminal ... then try that command
<kelvin911> fde: how to make hardy using alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<fde> AimLXJ: or just go to ctrl+alt+f1 and rm -r ~/.xfce4 and restart X
<oystein_> fde: Nope. Then I just can close the program. I want them running just not showing at the bottom bar.
<fde> !sound | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fde> oystein_: no idea then
<oystein_> fde: ok. thax
<fde> oystein_: I don't mess with gdesklets anymore... screenlets are much nicer
<fde> (apt-cache show screenlets)
<neil_d> I need help!  I can't figure out how to configure hylafax :( what do I do ?
<barata> I cannot type!! what the heck is this?
<barata> in this xchat for instance ... I must click on the 'Input Method' then 'Default' first
<barata> else, I cannot type!
<barata> what's wrong?
<oystein_> fde: I have used screenlets, but most my addons wont stay on the play I want when they restart. I have saved the desktop, but still they move during reboot...
<bazhang> neil_d, hylafax? what is this for please explain
<kelvin911> fde: what was that package using alsa?
<kelvin911> i want to swtch back now
<bazhang> barata, you have skim/scim installed?
<kelvin911> fde: is it libxxxx2.something.alsa?
<neil_d> bazhang: receive/send fax via a modem
<barata> yes baza
<barata> bazhang,
<AimLXJ> fde: Still doesn't work
<barata> where the problem is?
<bazhang> neil_d, you got any links for me or other help? :)
<bazhang> barata, set scim/skim to english, or click in xchat window for input method
<haile> i upgraded from gusty to hardy and all the gusty repos are still in my source.list so my updater just crashes when i try to update. Is there a way i can change the repos in the source.list to the hardy repos ?
<barata> I did as I said ... but now this thing goes global
<SkinnYPup> anyone know what I can issue at bootup for hardy to get it to skip looking for sata drives? I got no sata and it cycles up through sdaz on boot probing
<barata> like with easytag it's the same too
<kelvin911> was it libsdl1.2debian-alsa??
<bazhang> haile, sure open them gskudo gedit
<neil_d> bazhang: here is something "http://www.hylafax.org/content/Documentation", but I am having trouble at the moment
<bazhang> neil_d, which bit has you stumped?
<WS> hi all, im trying to change the character encoding on my gnome-terminal and inorder to do it permanently i need to change my locales. i found an forum post that sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales should give me an option to change my locales but it only generates the locales and nothing more. i found that others have similar problem and my output looks almost like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4279316&postcount=4 when
<bazhang> barata, you did the scim global setup?
<haile> right but i dont know the hardy repo urls to paste in
<fde> AimLXJ: You removed the ~/.xfce4 dir?
<barata> yes bazhang
<bazhang> haile, just replace gutsy with hardy unless third party
<fde> haile: I told you what to do...
<AimLXJ> fde: Yep
<fde> !repomirror | haile
<ubottu> haile: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<haile> i tryed it and the updater just crashed
<fde> AimLXJ: sudo aptitude install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<SkinnYPup> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<barata> ok bazhang ... I just disabled the "Complex language support" in scim
<barata> I'm done
<bazhang> SkinnYPup, how long does it cycle?
<barata> 再见
<neil_d> bazhang: all the howto's I have read say to use a program called 'faxsetup' to do some of the config, but it hasn't been installed, and I dont know what to do now.
<SkinnYPup> it takes about 30 minutes for it to probe from sdaa to sddz I belive it is
<Balachmar_> Hi, I get the message: "You have mail in /home/username"
<Balachmar_> How can I read this mail?
<haile> i tryed what you said to do and my updater just crashed.
<bazhang> neil_d, you done apt-cache search fax for that yet
<fde> WS: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup I believe is what you want.
<WS> fde: okey ill try that out :)
<AimLXJ> fde: "This apititude does not have Super Cow powers"
<neil_d> bazhang: no.
<fde> AimLXJ: The heck? You typed sudo in front right?
<SkinnYPup> I've run 5.10 through gutsy but hardy keeps looking for sata drives on startup
<AimLXJ> fde: Yea
<bazhang> neil_d, could you give me a pointer on what errors you are getting?
<SkinnYPup> then won't install....
<dare> how to add internal partition /dev/sda4 to automount on startup and external disk to not be mounted on startup
<haile> is there a way i can replace my gusty source.list with a hardy source.list
<fde> dare: Comment out that line in /etc/fstab ... (stick a # in front of the line)
<bazhang> SkinnYPup, this is a fresh install or not installed yet
<neil_d> bazhang: none, I haven't set anything up yet.
<AimLXJ> fde: Well if we can't fix it, let's try putting gnome, how do I do that?
<nophis> what "link-pruning" means?
<fde> AimLXJ: ahh... cuz that's an apt-get command... my bad...
<fde> AimLXJ: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg .... try that  :)
<AimLXJ> fde: Okay
<fde> aptitude has just 'reinstall' also
<dare> ﻿fde, ok, i will try out, but any way to do it by gui
<Fath[0]m> « /msg ubottu etiquette »
<bazhang> neil_d, okay; best to try something first-->you checked the forums yet? what does ubuntu hardy hylafax return for you
<SkinnYPup> bazhang: would be fresh install. Whether from cd or inside a vmware it keeps scaning for sata's and then the install icon doesn't launch
<fde> dare: Currently no, I hear they are going to create such a tool for Gnome 2.24 though
<AimLXJ> fde: Okay it's done, do I restart X?
<bazhang> SkinnYPup, this dual boot or no
<dare> ﻿fde, ok thanks
<TimothyP> Hi, I'm supposed to install the ia32-libs package but I can't find it in any of the repositories for 7.10 ? Does anybody have any idea (need to install VMWare server on Xeon X3210 cpu)
<SkinnYPup> I have several ubuntu versions on here
<fde> dare: you can 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab ... that's sort of a GUI  :)
<alusia> #join ubuntu-pl
<SkinnYPup> 6.06 fiesty and gutsy
<fde> AimLXJ: Yup...
<alusia> #join ubuntu.pl
<bazhang> SkinnYPup, any non-ubuntu?
<dare> ﻿fde, yeah I know :)
<Fath[0]m> Would anyone mind answering a few questions about a dual boot install?
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, ask away
<SkinnYPup> was messin with debian but needed some hdd space back :o)
<fde> Fath[0]m: Would you mind asking them?  :P
<Fath[0]m> Ok well its kinda complicated
<Fath[0]m> I have 127 gb hard drive with XP
<bazhang> SkinnYPup, you might try the minimal installer or unetbootin
<Fath[0]m> I have 60 gb of unused HD space
<Fath[0]m> I partitioned the drive when I first installed XP
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, no worries; the ubuntu installer will it for you
<dare> ﻿fde, but everythime I do something not by gui Im afraid to mess something, cus only one misstake in letters might be catastropfic, I had bad expiriance with it :D
<fde> bazhang: what is unetbootin btw... lots of people make reference to it... got a link?
<Fath[0]m> Right but I have been reading that you need Grub or something
<bazhang> silent 'do'
<Fath[0]m> to make sure it will boot both ubuntu and Xp
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, it will do that too
<fde> dare: mv file file.backup ... no need to fear anymore  :)
<Fath[0]m> And this will keep my original XP partition safe?
<SkinnYPup> thanks for the tips , I didn't poke at it much , wondered if it was common for ata only systems to scan through sata on boot
<fde> dare: if you mess up... you just do the opposite ... mv file.backup file and you're back where you started  :)
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, yes :)
<Fath[0]m> and also hwo do I make a swap partition
<dare> ﻿fde, in beggining I didnt knew it, now every week I backup whole my sistem drive with g4l
<Fath[0]m> since that seems to be needed
<Fath[0]m> in all the tutorials I read
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, it will do it for you or you can do yourself
<Vegombrei> hi i have a strange problem .. its a lot to explain ..  is anyone free to help me
<Fath[0]m> How will it know what to partition?
<AimLXJ> fde: No luck :(
<fde> Fath[0]m: It's all in the installer ... choose 'custom' and don't overwrite your existing XP partition.
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, it is magic :)
<fde> AimLXJ: sudo aptitude reinstall xfwm4
<Fath[0]m> So would I just use the swap partition before I install on the 60 gb partition
<Fath[0]m> woudl I make the swap partition I mean
<laeg> it's a kinda magic magic magic.
<AimLXJ> fde: Aptitude or apt-get? :P
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, best to let the installer do it for you
<Fath[0]m> So it willmake a swap automatically?
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, aye
<fde> Fath[0]m: No... you make the swap partition during install for the installed Linux system... I think you're over thinking things... docs are more confusing when you're not going along with them.
<fde> AimLXJ: aptitude ... heh...
<bazhang> AimLXJ, apt-get :)
<AimLXJ> :O
<Fath[0]m> "aye" and a "no" lol
<bazhang> Vegombrei, please ask away
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, dont listen to that f-de guy :)
<fde> Fath[0]m: I recommend choosing 'custom' partitioning... and making a / of 5120 mb (5 gigs) ... and a swap of 2048mb (2gigs) ... then whatever is left for /home ... you'll see "mount point" where you set swap or /home or / ... it's pretty simple really.
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, that works too :)
<fde> bazhang: >:(
<bazhang> fde just kidding :)
<Fath[0]m> whats /
<Vegombrei> i have windows xp on another partition , i thought i'd have it around since i am new to unix and ubuntu .. anyways i hear there's a way to make xp run virtually thru ubuntu , could you help me sort this out ?
<bazhang> root Fath[0]m
<AimLXJ> fde: Nope :(
<fde> bazhang: I don't recommend doing the 'guided' partitioning... it sets up everything on / which is a pain... if you don't do guided, it won't do it automatically.
<jaffarkelshac> simplexio: after digging around i found it, export Display=:0
<bazhang> fde what is the keystroke with the up arrow
<simplexio> jaffarkelshac: yeah. something like that
<fde> AimLXJ: I have no idea what you did then... you messed something up bad... we've reset XFce to defaults... we've reinstalled Xorg, and we've reinstalled the correct Window manager... I dunno what else there is to try...
<bazhang> Vegombrei, you want a virtual machine for that or using wubi
<simplexio> jaffarkelshac: if you dont have several user logged in X
<fde> bazhang: ^ you mean?
<AimLXJ> fde: All I did was install XGL and Compiz :\
<bazhang> fde aye
<fde> bazhang: here it's just ctrl+6
<bazhang> thanks fde
<Fath[0]m> I am completely noob to the whole / thing. I will make a 5120 partition and then swap partition of 4 gigs (double my ram) and then another partition /home?
<FREDDY18> HOLA
<fde> AimLXJ: XGL is evil and dead... maybe 'sudo aptitude purge xserver-xgl' as last thing?
<bazhang> !es | FREDDY18
<ubottu> FREDDY18: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Fath[0]m> I am confused
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, that is best; that way if anything screws up /home will be protected
<AimLXJ> fde: Oh wow didn't know that, ill give that command a try
<Vegombrei> bazhang: how do i set up a virtual machine ?? ive been reading up on software like vmware and parallels desktop .. do they have that for ubuntu ?
<fde> Fath[0]m: It is just what you pick from "Mount Point" options in the installer... it is the root partition... like C:\ in Windows.
<bazhang> Vegombrei, sure do; there is also virtualbox; you got gutsy or hardy
<Vegombrei> bazhang: im not sure .. how do i check what i have ?>
<bazhang> lsb_release -a Vegombrei
<fde> AimLXJ: XGL was a nasty hack for a proof of concept of XGLX - a full replacement Xserver - however it was a nasty hack on top of Xorg, and is no longer supported... Xorg uses AIGLX to accomplish the same thing, and this is enabled in Ubuntu by default.
<Fath[0]m> Ok so why woudl i want to make / only 5 gigs?
<bazhang> fde she is gone
<Vegombrei> hardy
<Vegombrei> bazhang: i got hardy
<fde> doh
<Fath[0]m> instead of the full 60 gb?
<lopin> I know no one will probably be able to help me with this, but I'm having some problems with a shoutcast server...
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, more is better of course
<fde> bazhang: I don't see how you follow this channel with join/parts on... heh
<bazhang> fde no choice :(
<fde> Fath[0]m: I'd recommend using most for /home as that's where your files will be...
<lopin> It keeps not accepting my passwords, even though I know they're right...
<AimLXJ> fde: Doesn't work but hey I do remember that when XGL was installed, it says that it would take over something and it will automaticly start when I login
<bazhang> Vegombrei, sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<fde> AimLXJ: Removing it should have taken it out of such scripts though.
<fde> bazhang: XChat?
<bazhang> fde aye
<Balachmar_> How can I read the mail when I get a message you'got mail in /home/username?
<AimLXJ> fde: Well incase it doesn't, where is the XGL folder located?
<fde> bazhang: Right click the channel name > Uncheck "Show Join/Part Messages" ... voila  :)
<bazhang> Balachmar_, what app gives this message
<BUGabundo_work> hi guys and galls
<bazhang> fde nay, have to watch for the troublemakers :)
<BUGabundo_work> need help with soft button on an intel wifi card 4965
<fde> AimLXJ: Did I have you purge or remove xserver-xgl
<Fath[0]m> Oh goodness, I am going to try and install
<Fath[0]m> wish me luck
<AimLXJ> fde: Purge
<BUGabundo_work> it is stuck on kill switch on
<fde> bazhang: Floodbot takes care of that?
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, come back if you have troubles
<fde> AimLXJ: then the conf files are gone.
<AimLXJ> fde: :\, okay then how do I install gnome? :D
<fde> AimLXJ: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Fath[0]m> Would it be better for me to install ubuntu in its own partition or install it inside windows?
<fde> (technically gnome-desktop-environment but this is #ubuntu  :P )
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, its own
<espham> I've installed a desktop environment, but how do I chance it from how it looks now?
<bazhang> BUGabundo_work, well set kill swtich off
<fde> espham: Install a new theme? Which desktop manager?
<achiL> aþlfkladfkadfl ..
<redondos> what's the cleanest way to create an ubuntu cd with some more packages installed? not remastersys, right?
<bazhang> !themes | espham
<ubottu> espham: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
 * spass is back (gone 08:46:26)
<achiL> Sýkýldým yahu ..
<bazhang> !uck | redondos
<ubottu> redondos: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<espham> fde: I used the synaptic package manager
<gradin> anybody know how i can install a vncserver remotely to take over the local session?
<redondos> bazhang: thank you
<espham> bazhang: it isn't in themes
<bazhang> english please achiL
<ActionParsnip> gradin: ssh to the system
<fde> espham: Ok... what desktop did you install?
<ActionParsnip> gradin: you'll need to turn on sshd first mind
<achiL> bazhang nema problema ..
<espham> fde: fvwm-crystal
<gradin> scratch that let me rephrase, i need to tell the login window to honor remote logins
<gradin> i've got ssh access
<tehk> Is it possible to somehow install ubuntu on another drive while running ubuntu?
<espham> fde: I'm trying to install a new theme:P
<ActionParsnip> gradin: with ssh all keypresses are as if you are at the remote system
<TooFly> Hi, does anyone know how to get rid of the "beeping" noise from the system speaker?
<bazhang> tehk, well you want to boot through livecd or what
<ActionParsnip> gradin: so you can install vncserver via repos, then configure it using nano etc
<gradin> but i can't figure out how to enable vnc to login to the local session
<espham> TooFly, check BIOS
<TooFly> really? it's not a ubuntu option?
<xs142> Hey there, I'm trying to share files on the network so a XP computer can download it from me but Nautilus just says "Could not change permissions" what's up?
<gradin> in other words i can connect to <servername>:1 but no <servername>:0
<tehk> bazzieb: No I would like to do something like install from a vm to a real partition and be able to boot natively
<bazhang> TooFly, sure disable system sounds in sound prefs
<fde> espham: I know little to nothing about fvwm ... which is disappointing, because the guy that helped me most when I first used Linux was a FVWM developer...
<bazhang> tehk, wrong baz :)
<espham> TooFly, sometimes you must go into BIOS in order to turn them off. that's at least what I must do on my thinkpad
<TooFly> bazhang: Thanks, I found the option.
<espham> fde: too bad, because I know nothing about it:P
<gradin> ActionParsnip: i've got vncinstalled i just can't figure out hot to make it connect to the local session
<bazhang> tehk, you can do that though in vmware-server at lest
<TooFly> thanks for the help too espham
<Vegombrei> bazhang: done .. i downloaded and installed virtualbox
<KenSentMe> How do i know if my updated desktop pc (gutsy->hardy) actually uses pulseaudio or alsa?
<tehk> bazhang: Ah good idea I forgot vmware server had the real partition thing
<fde> espham: try #fvwm or #fvwm-themes ... awol is really helpful   :)
<xs142> How do I force folder sharing? Nautilius just whines ..
<bazhang> Vegombrei, no get an iso or cd and open vbox
<espham> ok, thanks for the help fde :)
<Vegombrei> bazhang: i dont have any iso or cd bro ... i have windows xp on another partition .. can i not run that thru virtualbox ?
<bazhang> Vegombrei, what about xp install disk?
<xs142> Anyone?:(
<bazhang> xs142, just whines? please clarify
<gradin> ...
<fde> xs142: Your user must be in sambausers group.
<Vegombrei> bazhang: i do have one but its not the same version as the one currently installed on the other partition
<fde> xs142: also, you have to have samba installed ...
<bazhang> Vegombrei, makes no difference
<dare> when I enter mount /dev/sda4 terminal prints error ﻿mount /dev/sda4
<dare> mount: can't find /dev/sda4 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<fde> dare: You have to define where to mount it to...
<bazhang> dare is that ntfs or what
<xs142> Right click folder -> Sharing Options -> "Share this folder" --> Create Share -> Add these permissions Automatically --> ""Could not change the permission of folder "xx" ..
<dare> oh yes
<dare> reiserfs
<Vegombrei> bazhang: cool .. ok lemme find the cd .. brb
<fde> dare: We took it out of fstab ... so you have to say something like 'mount /dev/sda4 /mnt'
<xs142> bazhang, fde, I do this: Right click folder -> Sharing Options -> "Share this folder" --> Create Share -> Add these permissions Automatically --> ""Could not change the permission of folder "xx" ..
<dare> ﻿fde, yes yes... i totaly forgot
<fde> xs142: As I said, install samba and add yourself to the sambausers group.
<xs142> fde Bue samba installed when I first opened the sharing options
<hchufeng> opera中的输入法有问题应当如何解决
<Fath[0]m> ok so I see 66gb free space in the manual install "prepare" partitions step. I want to create a new partition right?
<Fath[0]m> or do I want to click forward?
<bazhang> !cn | hchufeng
<ubottu> hchufeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fde> xs142: Ok... then add your user to the sambausers group......
<xs142> fde, how?
<TooFly> Can anyone recommend a daily planner program in linux
<TooFly> Like.. organizer of sorts
<fde> xs142: gksudo gedit /etc/group ... add your user to the line that starts 'sambausers' after the last : without spaces.
<bazhang> TooFly, l;ike ical?
<PauloRicardo> My Applications > Internet menu it's unordered. How I can sort them automagically?
<Vegombrei> bazhang: ok dude i inserted the xp cd ..
<TooFly> bazhang: Yessir, something along those lines.
<ddalton> how do I install ubuntu to a certain partition?
<Vegombrei> bazhang: it says cannot mount volume as my system doesnt support it '
<fde> TooFly: Click the date and double click a specific date...
<fde> TooFly: That thing support iCal
<hchufeng> the input method can't use in opera ,how I can do ?
<bazhang> TooFly, evolution?
<lonely_girl> ^irene^
<xs142> fde, you mean sambashare?
<Vegombrei> bazhang: isnt there a way that i could give virtualbox a path to find windows xp already installed and running on a different partition ?
<bazhang> hchufeng, you got scim installed?
<fde> xs142: yeah... sorry
<hchufeng> yes
<TooFly> bazhang: Ah, yes exactly what I was looking for.
<xs142> fde, it's there
<hchufeng> scim
<TooFly> fde: Thanks.
<fde> xs142: Then it should work fine.
<xs142> fde, it doesn't
<hchufeng> in eva ,pidgin and firefox is right
<Fath[0]m> I am at the install screen, I have "free space" with 66gb. should I click "forward" or "new partition"
<fde> xs142: What is it not doing?
<xs142> fde: Right click folder -> Sharing Options -> "Share this folder" --> Create Share -> Add these permissions Automatically --> ""Could not change the permission of folder "xx" ..
<bazhang> hchufeng, not sure about opera; it is outside of ubuntu so you might to check opera forums
<fde> Fath[0]m: new partition... you should end up with 4 partitions created.
<hchufeng> ok ,thank you very much
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, guided or manual
<Fath[0]m> ok do I want primary or logical?
<bazhang> hchufeng, also check ubuntuforums
<Fath[0]m> I am in manual bazhang
<fde> xs142: I don't even have that option... hardy?
<xs142> fde, ofc
<fde> Fath[0]m: go with logical, that's fine.
<xs142> fde, it just says it can't :P My guess is the usual "oh you're not root, sod off then" thing that's going on?
<fde> Fath[0]m: It actually doesn't matter... you can have 4 primaries.
<Fath[0]m> are you sure because the default setting is primary
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, either will do really
<Assargadon> Is there any GUI ODBC manager for Ubuntu?
<fde> xs142: You're in the group that has permission to do that...  what is 'ofc' though?
<xs142> fde, "ofcourse" sorry :P
<bazhang> Assargadon, oracle db?
<fde> Fath[0]m: Remember, you're creating a 5 gig partition mounted on / ... a 2 gig mounted as swap ... and the rest that you want for your files mounted on /home
<Vegombrei> bazhang: ok dude i inserted the xp cd ..
<Vegombrei> bazhang: it says cannot mount volume as my system doesnt support it '
<Assargadon> bazhang, no, MySQL
<Vegombrei> bazhang: isnt there a way that i could give virtualbox a path to find windows xp already installed and running on a different partition ?
<Fath[0]m> ok so all as primary
<Fath[0]m> and teh ext3 journaling
<skipe> Qual irc usam :
<Fath[0]m> and begginning?
<fuqang> haha
<fde> xs142: Then I'm not sure where you're getting that option... I see "allow others to write to share" as the closest option to yours....
<bazhang> brasil skipe?
<yacc> Any suggestions for a commandline tool to cut mpeg files?
<bazhang> Vegombrei, you want the cd and the already installed xp?
<martinjh99> Morning all - Where in Compiz Config Manager is the options for Window Drop Shadows?  I have a pink dropshadow and want to get rid of it...?
<meowludo> what is the command to download a 'rar' program for ubuntu? is it like sudo get-app ?rar-something?
<bazhang> meowludo, unrar or rar
<meowludo> unrar
<martinjh99> neowludo > appt-get install rar unrar
<fde> !medibuntu | yacc mencoder is in medibuntu:
<ubottu> yacc mencoder is in medibuntu:: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> !unrar | meowludo
<ubottu> meowludo: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<o0Chris0o> hey guys, eww non free
<o0Chris0o> heh
<meowludo> thanks guys!
<Fath[0]m> Ok so I have right now type= primary, size=5120, location=beginning,use as=ext3journaling file system,mount point = /      correct?
<fde> o0Chris0o: Ubuntu is so popular because they aren't rigidly against non-free things as a whole...
<yacc> fde: mencoder with copy mode I guess?
<ByorderEurope> guys i got a nice article for ya... and i have exact the same experiences... so the guy is 100% right in what he says
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, aye
<fde> o0Chris0o: infact there is restricted and multiverse explicitly for non-free things.
<ByorderEurope> http://skyos.org/?q=node/637
<bazhang> ByorderEurope, dont post here please
<Vegombrei> bazhang: i already have windows xp on another partition .. the primary partition .. how do i run that thru ubuntu and virtual box instead of boot loader
<ByorderEurope> so... maybe a next release :-)
<o0Chris0o> fde true, I can't wait till go buntu comes out, Id like to test it :)
<ByorderEurope> bazhang what ?
<bazhang> ByorderEurope, not the place to post that thanks
<fde> yacc: I don't recall the exact args... but you can say cut it every x secs ... or from this point to this point etc... been a while though.
<ByorderEurope> bazhang are you sure ? It is about ubuntu in the first place right ?
<ByorderEurope> i have the same experiences as that guy
<fde> o0Chris0o: It was released at the same time as Ubuntu... it's just Ubuntu without restricted or multiverse enabled.
<Fath[0]m> how do I mount something as swap?
<bazhang> ByorderEurope, this is ubuntu support not ubuntu chat read the /topic
<hchufeng> how can I connect to an chinese irc
<martinjh99> Which chan is ubuntu chat?
<fde> Fath[0]m: You just create the partition, and choose Mount as: "Swap" from the list
<ByorderEurope> bazhang well in that case... fix it ?
<bazhang> hchufeng, /j #ubuntu-cn
<Fath[0]m> I dont have a mount as
<Fath[0]m> I have mount piont and use as
<o0Chris0o> I see
<fde> Fath[0]m: Its the bottom option when you click "New partition".
<o0Chris0o> well its not out officially yet :)
<o0Chris0o> fde ^
<fde> Fath[0]m: My wording might be off as I'm not looking at the installer currently, and have only installed hardy twice so far.
<fde> o0Chris0o: yes it is.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic martinjh99
<tony_> hi guys
<Fath[0]m> 8.04 is hardy?
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, aye
<Fath[0]m> k
<fde> Fath[0]m: yes
<o0Chris0o> so I can go to gobuntu.org can download it freely :)
<martinjh99> ta!
<yacc> fde: Hmm, it looks like outputing an avidemux job file is comparable in pain ;)
<Fath[0]m> would it be under "use as:swap area" ?
<Fath[0]m> instead of ext3 journaling file system
<fde> yacc: heh... you're the one that wanted a cli tool  ;)
<fde> yacc: There are some things that a GUI make easier...
<uncontrol> hey, does anyone know if all DDR RAM are DIMM?
<fde> yacc: Cinelerra would be easier...
<redondos> is uck the official way ubuntu cds are created? -- I doubt it, that's why I'm asking
<Fath[0]m> I have "use as:" set to swap area which then grayed out the "mount point:" is this correct?
<manoff> what is the command to see how much free space i have in my hard drives?
<void^> Fath[0]m: yes
<fde> Fath[0]m: yup
<yacc> Cinelerra: Well, I already know the frames that I want removed from the video, ...
<redondos> manoff: `df -h' is one
<void^> manoff: df
<manoff> thank you!
<yacc> fde: I already know the frames that need to go ;)
<Fath[0]m> So I am good with primary 4k size swap area right?
<fde> yacc: Then it's a case of finding the right switches... I can't really help there though as I said.
<fde> Fath[0]m: 4k ?
<Fath[0]m> 4000 MBs
<Fath[0]m> I have 2 gigs of ram
<fde> Fath[0]m: That is 4megs... more than enough.
<Fath[0]m> I thought you wre supposed to double it
<yacc> fde: yeah, no problem :)
<fde> Fath[0]m: I have 2 gigs of ram... and barely touch swap.
<Fath[0]m> so how much should I put it
<fde> Fath[0]m: Such rules are only really applicable if you're going to use it as a server.
<fde> Fath[0]m: I use 2gb
<Vegombrei> bazhang: ?
<redondos> Fath[0]m: I wouldn't use more than 768MB
<fde> I actually saw it use 64mb earlier... it was amazing.
<redondos> Fath[0]m: but that's just me...
<bazhang> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ Vegombrei yes it is possible the guys in #vbox tell me you need to read that
<HSnews> how to get Compiz configuration panel?
<HSnews> where i can find it?
<fde> made my hd spin like crazy... and annoyed the crap out of me, but it actually used swap... </rant>
<o0Chris0o> !ccsm
<bazhang> !ccsm | HSnews
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ubottu> HSnews: please see above
<manoff> okay well, i need to mount a part of windows filesystem which is inside a laptop computer to my linux system. can you point me into the right direction?
<Vegombrei> bazhang: cool .. thanks ill read that and get back to ya
<fde> HSnews: either install simple-ccsm or ccsm ... former is cleaner.
<bazhang> Vegombrei, also /j #vbox :)
<HSnews> bazhang: I haven't Compiz tab in Appearance :( I have only `Effects` at all)
<k1dugar> HSnews: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<fde> k1dugar: no
<HSnews> but compiz work ok
<manoff> i need this because i have lot of files to which i need to do some complex operation and would like to use linux tools, but i cant copy these files into my linux box due to hard disk constraints
<bazhang> ccsm is what you need HSnews
<fde> HSnews: sudo aptitude simple-ccsm ... you'll be able to set it up more to your liking instead of defaults.
<HSnews> thanks
<manoff> so can you point me into the right direction of how to mount this windows filesys of my laptop into my linux box, ty
<fde> sudo aptitude install simple-ccsm ...
<Fath[0]m> ok so my last partition is type=primary,size=59378,location=beginning,use as=ext3 journaling system,mount point=/home correct?
<redondos> manoff: linux box != laptop?
<fde> Fath[0]m: If you want to use that much room for your files, yes.
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, aye
<manoff> redondos: no in this laptop i have windows xp and in my linux server i have ubuntu
<fde> Fath[0]m: remember you can add, but it's harder to take away....
<Fath[0]m> ok so would you suggest smaller?
<manoff> redondos: i would like to use the hard drives of my laptop from my linux server
<fde> Fath[0]m: Depends on your needs.
<manoff> redondos: is this possible?
<redondos> manoff: how about "sharing" your windows drive (via cifs/smb, which is native in windows) and mounting it on the ubuntu system?
<bazhang> brb
<manoff> redondos: okay i will seek into that thank you
<Fath[0]m> so maybe go with 20k to start?
<redondos> manoff: that's quite simple, just `mount -t smbfs //laptop/share /mnt/laptop'
<manoff> redondos: aha
<Fath[0]m> This is really just so I can learn Linux and mess around, my windows HD is my main one
<Fath[0]m> err windows partition
<fde> Fath[0]m: 20480 ... sure... that's a good number... you can use /home on all distros... so that leaves you like 40gigs to play with other stuff in...
<ibleed> redondos, what ports need to be open on the ubuntu computer for samba to work ?
<HSnews> where I can disable window shadows?
<maek> HSnews, why would you want to disable window shadows ... they look really nice
<maek> and they make your windows stand out more on top of other windows
<redondos> ibleed: none. you're sharing on the windows one. there port 445 tcp shall be opened automatically.
<Fath[0]m> so /home is where everything you add to the HD goes ?
<HSnews> maek,  my shadow is red color ))
<HSnews> above window border
<maek> HSnews, are you running Emerald ??
<gaten> im trying to share a folder in hardy using the "guest" option (so i dont have to enter a password), but from windows it asks for a username and passwd still. any ideas?
<Fath[0]m> Ok so now I have my 4 partitions I click forward right?
<ibleed> redondos, it wasn't me with the windows / samba problem i was wondering out of curiosity if i share things from my ubuntu computer with my home network what might ports need to be open (so the other way around)
<HSnews> maek, I don't know ) I install ubuntu 8.04 at all
<fde> Fath[0]m: No, that is all your files... apps go into /usr which is part of the / partition.
<fde> Fath[0]m: Yup
<PauloRicardo> My Applications > Internet menu it's unordered. How I can sort them automagically?
<crash91> Could anyone link me to a FAQ about sharing files between windows and ubuntu
<redondos> ibleed: open 445 tcp and udp and you'll be fine. I wonder why you have a firewall against your LAN, though.
<adam7> !samba | crash91 : not sure if this will help, but worth a try :)
<ubottu> crash91 : not sure if this will help, but worth a try :): Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<fde> !samba | crash91
<ubottu> crash91: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<terminal_Dude> hey people...
<terminal_Dude> can anybody help me clear up few things..
<manoff> redondos: ok just one question; how do i make the laptop visible into my linux so that i can access it with //laptop/foo ?
<fde> terminal_Dude: we can try if you ask...
<fde> !samba | manoff
<ubottu> manoff: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DracoZA> I have a new hardy installation and I am able to see computers on the network but I can not see any shares ?
<ibleed> thank you redondos.  firewall against my lan ?  i dont have a firewall on my internal lan but a nat router so i assume i still have to open ports when its on my internal network.  i'll google for more info if i ever decide to do that
<redondos> manoff: just "share" one drive. this is really a windows question...
<manoff> aha ok...
<redondos> ibleed: nope, you shouldn't have to do anything. the firewall is for the wan not the lan.
<crash91> adam7, fde: thanks
<redondos> ehm, ok, work to do.
<DracoZA> Question: I have a new hardy installation and I am able to see computers on the network but I can not see any shares ?
<maek> HSnews, are you running compiz ??
<blackv1> so I just screwed something up pretty badly here. I installed virtualbox and it asked for me to install virtualbox-ose-modules so I did and when I rebooted my computer was fried as in low screen res and my gfx card not working?
<XB23> guys if i add a user to sudo .. they cant lock the root administrator out the box can they by changing there password?
<Fath[0]m> Its asking me if I want to migrate documents and settings from XP should I?
<HSnews> maek, I find that :) Windows Decoration section
<maek> HSnews, did you download any themes ??
<m1r> hi
<terminal_Dude> i had just looked at lshw and noticed how my cpu width is 64 bits and i have cpu flag x86-64 dose this means  that i have 64 bit processor
<terminal_Dude> ?
<crash91> terminal_Dude: which processor do you have?
<adam7> XB23: yeah, they can change the root password, depending on what sudo permissions you give them (for instance, sudo passwd root)
<terminal_Dude> intel
<achadwick> terminal_Dude:    cat /proc/cpuinfo    should give you more info
<DracoZA> is virtual box preferred over vmare ? I notice vmware is no longer in the repositories
<HSnews> maek, Alright!)
<crash91> terminal_Dude: intel is not specific enough, they have made lodas of processors, which model?
<XB23> guys if i add a user to sudo .. they cant lock the root administrator out the box can they by changing there password?
<erUSUL> DracoZA: VB is free software
<terminal_Dude> Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.40GHz
<DracoZA> erUSUL, so is vware
<skurakai> Hi. I try MovieFly but need "python stringtemplate". Do you know where i can find it?
<erUSUL> DracoZA: not true check its license
<adam7> terminal_Dude: looks like you do
<maek> HSnews, glad you got it sorted out
<terminal_Dude> lol i have been runnign 32 bit ubuntu stupid me
<adam7> erUSUL: vmware is free in the sense you can download it, not free in the sense you can hack up the code
<HSnews> thanks :)
<HSnews> what is Button1?
<Dvyjones> What is the meta-button in ubuntu on windows keyboard?
<DracoZA> thanks adam7 thats what I wanted to say
<erUSUL> adam7: i know is DracoZA who seems confused
<HSnews> ))
<maek> HSnews, the first button on your mouse
<HSnews> thanks!
<adam7> Dvyjones: probably the windows key
<terminal_Dude> so to get full jkuice out perfomance i need to run 64bit Ubuntu correct ?
<Dvyjones> adam7: That is the super keyy on my computer :S
<erUSUL> Dvyjones: windows key probably
<adam7> Dvyjones: you probably don't have one then
<crash91> terminal_Dude: if you run 64bit you will not see a major improvement, but maybe something like 10-15%
<karex> hi, how to burn in el torito format in Brasero?
<manoff> what is the command to list all available samba shares?
<adam7> erUSUL: "free software" is ambiguous; since we're in #ubuntu, it most likely refers to OSS, but think s/he was using it to mean free to download
<adam7> crash91: not even that much, probably
<jatt> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<adam7> unless you do some seroius video encoding
<slayer_> Уррлллаааа!
<adam7> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erUSUL> adam7: yep i should have used my native tongue and say software libre XD
<crash91> adam7: yeah, its mainly for the 3.5GB+ ram that people use it
<terminal_Dude> crash91, really.. so is there any reason why I should not go for 64 bit , any problems with software kernels etc. ?
<adam7> crash91: I use it and I only have 2gb, but there isn't a huge (any) speed advantage
<DracoZA> erUSUL, Ok license issues aside as that wasnt my question, is virtual box preferred over vmware using an Ubuntu host ?
<ThreeFingerPete> i'm trying to set up smb/samba for my ubuntu machine. in the general tab of network i have my computer name, but i have no idea what to put for domain name. i am unclear what to put in it
<Dvyjones> How do i make a buttton the meta key then?
<adam7> terminal_Dude: no crashes, a little trouble with Java and Flash, and some propietary stuff (graphics drivers work fine)
<crash91> terminal_Dude: not really except afaik the only problem i have is not being able to install the java plugin for 64-bit, just use openJDK for that
<adam7> Dvyjones: if you really want one, you might be able to map one of the ctrl keys or hte caps key to it
<adam7> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<erUSUL> DracoZA: well as you found out VB is in the repos and is easier to install and more imprtant keep u to date with new kernel revisions
<jatt> The META key is Alt
<crash91> adam7: me too, but i cant say because i used fedora before
<adam7> !shortcuts > Dvyjones
<terminal_Dude> hmmm. now I'm kinda put off!
<adam7> IMO, Ubuntu has Flash working fine, and java seems to work fine too if you install the openjdk thingy in Firefox
<terminal_Dude> #so what would you say for  advantage side of it ?
<HSnews> where I can find docklets as in macosx?
<HSnews> at bottom of screen
<adam7> so for me at least, no disadvantage, a slight speed increase
<erUSUL> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<DracoZA> erUSUL, vmware was in the repositories un 7.10, I'm gonna give VB a bash anyways for comparison
<slayer_> ду ю спик рашен? анибари?
<crash91> terminal_Dude: a little pickup in speed, and allows you to have more than 3.5 GB of RAM
<adam7> HSnews: cairo dock, and the AWN (see up)
<HSnews> анибади ду
<adam7> !ru | slayer_
<ubottu> slayer_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<HSnews> adam7: thank you!
<DistroJockey> !ua | slayer_
<ubottu> Factoid ua not found
<DistroJockey> hmm :(
<adam7> ua?
<terminal_Dude> crash91, i will give it try hopefully wont be a painfully experience!
 * DistroJockey shrugs
<kelvin911> is there a way to remove pulseaudio in hardy?
<adam7> kelvin911: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<slayer_> ууууаааа
<adam7> terminal_Dude: if this is your first time with Ubuntu, try the 32 bit version, its a bit easier to setup
<crash91> terminal_Dude: if you have customised you install much, then just stick with 32 bit
<erland> HELP! I'm trying to rescue data from a HDD and have followed steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery but got stuck trying to mount it...
<crash91> terminal_Dude: your*
<ubuntunoob> mmk, soooo, first time on ubuntu
<ubuntunoob> woot
<ubuntunoob> question
<terminal_Dude> thanks dude! guyz! :D.. thank you fro you help.. Open Source! Community RULEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<adam7> ask away, ubuntunoob
<terminal_Dude> for*
<ubuntunoob> how in the world do I get the on/off switch on my HP laptop to work
<adam7> erland: bad drive, corrupted filesystem, bad hardware?
<adam7> ubuntunoob: the power switch?
<ubuntunoob> oh well, before that, how do i get ubuntu to detect my wireless card?
<crash91> ubuntunoob: which wireless card do you have?
<neil_d> bazhang: I found the problem.   I seem to have things setup now, but I can't test yet.
<adam7> ubuntunoob: Go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<ubuntunoob> Broadcom 802.11g
<ubuntunoob> it doesn't even detect that it exists, I went to hardware drivers
<erland> adam7: damaged superblock I think, but before I try to fix it, I want to backup, which I did with gddrescue. Now I want to know how to mount the generated image as a filesystem...? Thanks!
<neil_d> I have setup gfax but no virtual printer is showing :( what is wrong ?
<crash91> ubuntunoob: Maybe this could be of help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<adam7> erland: sure -- what was the mount error? if you want to mount the file with the filesystem in it, then you'll need to use -o loop when you run mount
<askand> When I have check for updates daily enabled, what time does it check?
<maek> whats the channel for chatting about ubuntu ??
<askand> ﻿maek:  this is the one
<kelvin911> adam7: if i remove it will all my app has no sound?
<adam7> maek: if you have a question, here, otherwise, #ubuntu-offtopic
<adam7> kelvin911: probably, unless you install alsa or something
<adam7> kelvin911: is it giving you trouble?
<maek> thats it adam7
<microwaver> Got me a problem mounting a HDD. I can't mount the darned disk, not even with the mount -t -o option
<MartinCz> Hi, how do I force mcedit to write TAB instead of spaces when I press tab key?
<kelvin911> adam7: how to install the one gutsy uses?
<erUSUL> erland: use loopback "mount -t fstyp -o loop image-file /mount/point/" ??
<adam7> kelvin911: that's alsa, so it should be in the package manager
<ikonia> erUSUL: you don't need -t for a loop device
<kelvin911> adam7: in gutsy i can play mp3 and play games at the same time but in hardy i cant
<adam7> kelvin911: ah, try alsa then
<adam7> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kelvin911> i cant even play mp3 and using webcam
<MartinCz> I found it, is is simply placed in settings of mc.
<erUSUL> ikonia: most times mount can figure out the fstype but not allways
<sortudo_78> Hello! I am a Ubuntu 8.4 beginner, I just intalled that but having some probles with network connection, i tested my router and his DHCP server, the UTP RJ-45 cable, and my network interface card Realtek 8139 is perferct driver installed and working, the bug is in other place, Please! someone could help me ???
<ubuntunoob> Question:  is this still relevant if ubuntu does not even recognize my wireless card?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<blackv1> ﻿so I installed virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-386 and now my comp is all jacked up so I removed it but I'm still stuck at low res? how can I fix this? thanks in advance for any life saving help.
<derfritz> !Players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<erUSUL> erland: worked ?
<adam7> ubuntunoob: that guide is a bit old, let me find you a more recent one that I had luck with
<gordonjcp> ubuntunoob: that's pretty old now, it talks about Ubuntu Dapper
<adam7> ubuntunoob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<manoff> i tried to access the windows share with smbclient and it worked! however, when i try to mount it with 'mount -t smbfs //laptop/foo /mnt/laptop' i get the following error 'mount error: could not find target server. TCP name laptop/Code not found. No ip address specified and hostname not found.' any idea?
<derfritz> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kelvin911> adam7: i dont get it
<gordonjcp> manoff: instead of "//laptop/" try "//<ip of laptop>/"
<adam7> manoff: if you can, substitute the ip for //laptop
<manoff> will do
<Fath[0]m> ok so thanks everyone who helped me install, so far so good, I am running off of it now! (especially FDE and bhazang)!
<adam7> manoff: see gordonjcp's message :)
<erUSUL> blackv1: 2.6.24-16-386 ?? why not for the -generic one? probably you switched to the "bad" 386 kernel and loosed the graphic drivers make sure you use the gneric kernel
<kelvin911> adam7: is there a more detail instruction how to use the old sound system in gutsy?
<bazhang> neil_d, sorry was away for a bit; what is the setup issue?
<ubuntunoob> thanks!  I'm trying to break free of HP BS, I've learned that everyone's hp presario laptop has a wireless issue within the first 6-10 months
<manoff> 'smbclient //laptop/foo' worked fine
<manoff> why=
<manoff> ?
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... i'm running Edubuntu 8.04 on a machine with an Intel 82G33/G31 graphics controller. is there any way to adjust the gamma on this thing?
<ubuntunoob> and I don't think it's a hardware issue
<Asken> join #ubuntu
<Fath[0]m> With a fresh install, shoudl I approve the 61 or so addons that the update manager gives me?
<slayer_> ааагууу!
<adam7> Fath[0]m: yep
<erland> ﻿erUSUL: what should I substitute for "/mount/point" ?
<ubuntunoob> HP shipped the laptop with 512 MB RAM,  with VISTA!  I made them 'downgrade' me to XP
<askand> ﻿When I have check for updates daily enabled, what time does it check?
<Asken> having problems setting up port forwarding using webmin.
<ubuntunoob> They failed to mention that XP did not have a high precision event timer system driver!!!
<ubuntunoob> needless to say
<manoff> it works! thank you
<manoff> it works by using ip addr
<kelvin911> Originally Posted by Fred_E _krugar
<kelvin911> An easy way to disable PulseAudio is to go into the system monitor and turn off PulseAudio Server. Alsa will then take over. You will have to turn it off each time you boot unless some one knows how to make a script to turn it off during boot. If so please post the script or IM me with it.
<kelvin911> can someone explain how to kill it?
<erUSUL> erland: /mnt/ or a subdirectory within previously created (e.g. sudo mkdir /mnt/recovered/)
<ubuntunoob> HP decided that registry hacks were a good way to control I/O for a wireless on/off switch!!!
<kelvin911> I did this so I could play CSS and talk on Ventrilo and to also listen to music at the same time.
<kelvin911> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771108&page=3
<erUSUL> kelvin911: sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove
<adam7> kelvin911: well, I'd start with seeing if switching off Pulse by the directions provided there helps, and if it does, then worry about removing it
<ubuntunoob> needless to say, upon power failure, the current state of the registry was not saved, thus turning off my wireless card, seemingly permanently!
<erUSUL> !webmin | Asken
<ubottu> Asken: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<blackv1> so how do I switch back??
<kelvin911> so sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove?
<manoff> thanks to you all, you helped me a lot :))))
<blackv1> cause yeah is booting the 386 kernel
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, what about an xp restore disk
<kelvin911> i see that there is a pulseaudio manager server in preference | sessions
<kelvin911> should i delete it?
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, reset it there then get into ubuntu
<Asken> great!!! thx!
<erUSUL> !who | blackv1
<ubottu> blackv1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubuntunoob> bazhang - when you say it, what do you mean?
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, you have what chipset for that wireless
<erUSUL> blackv1: make sure you have the linux-image package installed and the kernel in /boot/ reboot and in the grub menu choose the right kernel
<blackv1> ﻿erUSUL:How do I switch back from 386
<ubuntunoob> broadcom 802.11g?
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, and the fwcutter does not do it?
<erUSUL> blackv1: see above
<ubuntunoob> bazhang, explain fwcutter?
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, what does lspci show in the terminal for that card
<kelvin911> so will this sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove wiorks?
<Fath[0]m> whats the best flash player plugin to use?
<ubuntunoob> bazhang, i'm sorry, hate to sound like a tard, but lscpci?
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, the nonfree one
<Fath[0]m> : (
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, open a terminal and type that-->alt f2 gnome-terminal (type)lspci
<slayer_> инндебегинити
<Fath[0]m> If I had to pick a free flash plugin
<blackv1> ﻿erUSUL: ok so just straight up linux-image right? no 2.16 blah blah blah?
<Fath[0]m> which should I pick
<bazhang> !ru | slayer_
<ubottu> slayer_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sortudo_78> Hello! I am a Ubuntu 8.4 beginner, I just intalled that but having some probles with network connection, i tested my router and his DHCP server, the UTP RJ-45 cable, and my network interface card Realtek 8139 is perferct driver installed and working, the bug is in other place, Please! someone could help me ???
<erUSUL> !info linux-image | blackv1
<bazhang> flashplugin -nonfree Fath[0]m
<ubottu> blackv1: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.16.18 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<erUSUL> blackv1: linux-image is a package that depends on the last kernel aviable
<adam7> ubuntunoob: did you check out the link I gave you (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560)?
<ubuntunoob> bazhang, BY GOD that is a nifty tool
<Fath[0]m> what does that mean bhazang?
<ubuntunoob> bazhang, give me one moment to look through this list
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, that is the flash plugin you want
<erUSUL> bazhang: we have  !ru slayer_ many times now ( /lastlog slayer_ )
<bazhang> oops sorry erUSUL was afk
<Fath[0]m> how do I find it?
<ubuntunoob> bazhang, I'm not used to such a busy chat room, can we talk in private?
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, install from synaptic
<erUSUL> bazhang: just FYI nothing to be sorry about
<bazhang> erUSUL, thanks :)
<vegombrei> hey how do i search the irc list with specific keywords instead of getting the entire list in my face ?
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, you forget all the other folks who are watching and can benefit :)
<ubuntunoob> oh
<ubuntunoob> good point
<ubuntunoob> bazhang,  I'll learn to keep up then :D
<kelvin911> i end pulseaudio in system moniter now eveything workls
<ubuntunoob> bazhang, in lspci, what am I looking for?  The wireless device?  If so, it does not show up.
<kelvin911> anyone know how to stop pulseaudio auto run when reboot?
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, what about lsusb
<Fath[0]m> tjhanks again bazhang
<adam7> kelvin911: someone gave youthe command up above, I think
<adam7> kelvin911: update-rc.d, I think
<ubuntunoob> bazhang, if my intuition is correct, that brings up an ls(list) of usb(usb), and the wireless card is not a USB device, but I'll give it a whirl
<kelvin911> adam7 u sure that wont break alsa driver?
<bazhang> kelvin911, you removed pulse for alsa; now you want it back?
<adam7> kelvin911: it's working now, right? you can undo that command too if you want
<Fath[0]m> I am getting a "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and it says to enable my graphics driver should I do this?
<kelvin911> bazhang: i dont want pulseaudio to autorun
<Fath[0]m> it says status "not in use"
<sortudo_78> Please, someone help me ???
<adam7> bazhang: no, he was testing alsa without pulse, and now he wants to get rid of pulse
<kelvin911> so i delete it in sessions?
<ubuntunoob> bazhang, that brings this up:  Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ubuntunoob> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<bazhang> adam7, now yes; but about three hours ago it was the reverse :)
<adam7> bazhang: ah, I wasn't here three hours ago, sorry :)
<erUSUL> !ask | sortudo_78
<ubottu> sortudo_78: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, how did you learn it was broadcom?
<blackvd> erUSUL: So I installed linux-image and rebooted, selected linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic from grub but still my screen res is jacked. video card seems to be working cause compiz is?
<kelvin911> 3 hrs ago a guy tell me to use pulseaudio to solve my problem
<kelvin911> actually pulseaudio is the problem
<erUSUL> kelvin911: as i told you earlier sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove
<Fath[0]m> I am getting a "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and it says to enable my graphics driver should I do this?
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, what card do you have
<kelvin911> what about the PulseAudio Session Manager in Sessions?
<kelvin911> do i need to remove it?
<Fath[0]m> Nvidia 7800 I blieve
<Travis> Question ... Running Hardy here: Totem plays certain videos (not all), especially of .wmv | .avi formats at a rate of about one frame per second. Anybody have the solution?
<ubuntunoob> bazhang, originally on my xp system, the wireless card was working fine, in the device manager it came up as "Broadcom 802.11g Wireless Adapter"
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, are the drives installed?
<erUSUL> blackvd: «gksudo displayconfig-gtk» and set up resolution again ??
<Fath[0]m> I have no idea, I think they were on my XP partition
<bazhang> Travis, you tried vlc?
<Fath[0]m> but I dont know how I would check that in linux
<vegombrei> anyone know how to search the icr channel list thru irssi ?? but with specific keywords
<erUSUL> !w32codecs | Travis
<ubottu> Travis: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Travis> yeah. vlc works. but i don't like it as much as totem.
<kelvin911> please llook http://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2sp2.png
<R2r>  need help in finding the best ubuntu version and style for a client with 256mb 1.4ghz 64mb-vram usage will be only for the internet , openoffice
<blackvd> ﻿erUSUL:won't go above 640x480
<ubuntunoob> bazhang.  the wireless card (or so it seemed), crapped out after a power failure
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, you might wish to try envyng-gtk to install drivers; sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<erUSUL> blackvd: o.0! try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<ubuntunoob> bazhang, this was on an XP downgraded HP presario laptop
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, have you read the broadcom link?
<Fath[0]m> where do I type in that sudo part?
<Travis> well, i guess it would help to have the w32codecs installed, huh? i'm trying that now.
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, alt-f2 gnome-terminal
<Travis> sweet. solved my problem. thanks erUSUL.
<DracoZA> Ok so I just installed virtual box, rebooted and my system is all screwy, gnome is working on minimal display and restricted nvidia drivers have disappeared :((((
<erUSUL> Travis: no problem ;)
<bazhang> !broadcom | ubuntunoob  you seen this
<ubottu> ubuntunoob  you seen this: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Fath[0]m> How do I check my disk space?
<ubuntunoob> let me read that a bit
<guillaume__> join #nautilus
<blackvd> erUSUL: hm no good but my xorg is definitely messed up. what about running X -configure from the shell?
<Fath[0]m> Bazhang: I just installed that what do I do now?
<R2r> need help in finding the best ubuntu version and style for a client with 256mb 1.4ghz 64mb-vram usage will be only for the internet , openoffice
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a way to reload inetd.conf file and the services file?
<R2r> #flood need help in finding the best ubuntu version and style for a client with 256mb 1.4ghz 64mb-vram usage will be only for the internet , openoffice
<R2r> need help in finding the best ubuntu version and style for a client with 256mb 1.4ghz 64mb-vram usage will be only for the internet , openoffice
<R2r> need help in finding the best ubuntu version and style for a client with 256mb 1.4ghz 64mb-vram usage will be only for the internet , openoffice
<R2r> need help in finding the best ubuntu version and style for a client with 256mb 1.4ghz 64mb-vram usage will be only for the internet , openoffice
<FloodBot2> R2r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, run it from applications --system tools
<erUSUL> blackvd: that's what i said 11:43 < erUSUL> blackvd: o.0! try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<R2r> need help in finding the best ubuntu version and style for a client with 256mb 1.4ghz 64mb-vram usage will be only for the internet , openoffice
<Myrtti> !repeat | R2r
<ubuntunoob> bazhang,  after reading the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx I determined that it is not relevant to my situation:  The device is not found with lspci or ubuntu period
<ubottu> R2r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ArmyMan007> hello
<R2r> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ArmyMan007> i want to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a virtual PC
<ArmyMan007> and when i get to start it up
<ArmyMan007> it gives me an unrecoverable error
<kakoonia> Hey... I need some help with MY wireless card and Ethernet card.. The wireless card doesnt detect any wireless network connection its an Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection, i understood its a problem with the iwl3945 driver in the new kernel comes with ubuntu 8.04, instead of ipw3945 that was loaded in lower distros... + My ethernet card isnt configurable it uses lo (loopback as my network device) and cannot load eth0 n
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, wow that is bad; seems like you need to get into xp and set to dont power down that nic then reboot into ubuntu
<R2r> this is basic question please answer need help in finding the best ubuntu version and style for a client with 256mb 1.4ghz 64mb-vram usage will be only for the internet , openoffice
<ArmyMan007> I want to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a virtual PC, and when i get to start it up, it gives me an unrecoverable error. What do I do?
<bazhang> !attitude | R2r
<ubottu> R2r: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubuntunoob> bazhang,  the problem is, the Broadcom wireless doesn't even show up in XP on the devmgr!!!
<Myrtti> ArmyMan007: *a* virtual pc
<Myrtti> ArmyMan007: elaborate
<ArmyMan007> Myrtti -> correct
<blackvd> erUSUL: awesome that fixed it after a x restart! thanks a bunch! Should I remove the 386 kernel?
<Myrtti> !elaborate | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<R2r> please say yes if know my answer
<kelvin911> hi pulseaudio is still there
<kelvin911> i reboot pulseaudio is back
<erUSUL> blackvd: if you do not use it yes ;P
<kelvin911> how to completely removei t?
<ArmyMan007> Myrtti -> virtual PC 2007 is an emulation for old microsoft's OS's, and is able also to put Linux systems
<bazhang> fluxbuntu r2r
<fde> ArmyMan007: You're using VirtualPC? Have you tried VMware instead? It has a free version also.
<ArmyMan007> Myrtti -> (such as Ubuntu)
<jaffarkelshac> how do i edit my vidoes captured with recordmydesktop, its in ogg and i cant find any editor that works with this format
<erUSUL> kelvin911: have you done as i told you twice now " sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove "
<R2r> thankyou very much
<ArmyMan007> fde -> any diffrence between the two?
<joaopinto> jaffarkelshac, have you tried avidemux or lives ?
<fde> ArmyMan007: Other than better performance, and wider support? Nothing at all.
<erUSUL> ArmyMan007: one is free the other is not
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, what about in lshw
<kelvin911> i did sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove
<Myrtti> ArmyMan007: there's also virtualbox, qemu (with or without frontends) ...
<jaffarkelshac> i have tried avidemux, but not lives
<fde> erUSUL: Nah, both are free beer... neither is free speech.
<ArmyMan007> erUSUL -> the microsoft's one is free
<ArmyMan007> erUSUL -> the vmware is not
<kelvin911> i did sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove
<erUSUL> fde: VB is libre <> free speech
<jaffarkelshac> joaopinto: lives in not in the repos is it?
<fde> ArmyMan007: VMware has a free version.
<metalfan_> hi
<joaopinto> ArmyMan007, the vmware is also free
<ArmyMan007> so? i ask you: any diffrence?
<metalfan_> im new to ubuntu, how do i start ms office
<Myrtti> the VMWare _PLAYER_ is free
<metalfan_> ?
<joaopinto> jaffarkelshac, no, but you can grab it from getdeb
<bazhang> ArmyMan007, virtual pc is sadly lacking
<Myrtti> as in gratis
<joaopinto> the server is also free
<ArmyMan007> try VMware insted?
<ubuntunoob> bazhang, looking, but somehow I think the problem is deeper than the card itself
<kelvin911> erUSUL: do i need to remove pulseaudio in sessions too?
<fde> ArmyMan007: Performance and support... like I said.
<kelvin911> i see pulseaudio session manager in sessions
<erUSUL> kelvin911: wouldn't hurt
<ArmyMan007> suppport and performance better on VMware?
<fde> ArmyMan007: VMware is vastly superior.
<ArmyMan007> will try
<ArmyMan007> if i get an error i'll be back
<ArmyMan007> thanks y'all
<ArmyMan007> :-)
<Fath[0]m> Bazhang I am using those restricted drivers but its still giving me a warning message about using them, will it always do this?
<bazhang> Fath[0]m, only that one time
<Fath[0]m> ok
<kelvin911> erUSUL: let me reboot and see
<fde> VirtualBox is nice also... but doesn't have as good support for things like USB devices in the vm ... etc
<kakoonia> any1 got my message?
<ikonia> kakoonia: your message was posted to the channel
<BuRn_sLuG> Does anyone know how to set Conky transparency?
<kakoonia> ikonia: Yup.
<kakoonia> Hey... I need some help with MY wireless card and Ethernet card.. The wireless card doesnt detect any wireless network connection its an Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection, i understood its a problem with the iwl3945 driver in the new kernel comes with ubuntu 8.04, instead of ipw3945 that was loaded in lower distros... + My ethernet card isnt configurable it uses lo (loopback as my network device) and cannot load eth0 n
<fde> kakoonia: Someone with the same question was here earlier... no resolution to his issue I'm afraid.
<erUSUL> kakoonia: can you paste the output of "lspci | grep -i net"
<Fath[0]m> How do you stop pinging an ip?
<jussi01> ctrl +c
<erUSUL> Fath[0]m: crtl + c
<kakoonia> fde: earlier as today?
<rebecca> hey all, flash is causing my computer to totally freeze. im using heron, firefox2 or 3 and non-free adobe flash. i have tried the nswrapper 'fix' but it doesn't help
<fde> kakoonia: Yup.
<xim> does hardy not come with any games by default? or is something funny with my install?
<ubuntunoob> bazhang,  no broadcom detected with lshw
<kelvin911> pulseaudio is still there
<kakoonia> k
<kelvin911> do i have to manually end task pulseaudio everytime i reboot my computer?
<kakoonia> erUSUL: sec..
<ubuntunoob> bazhang, I know what you -want- to tell me, my wireless card is fried, but I would have to fight you to th e grave on that one
<fde> rebecca: It won't it'll just cause Firefox to not crash when Flash crashes... there is no fix really, Flash on linux just is poor.
<vallhalla81> ﻿xim: i had some games on my defualt install
<kakoonia> erUSUL: ima paste it here.. not too long.
<kakoonia> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<kakoonia> 05:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<xim> uuugh i wonder what that means
<fde> rebecca: Hopefully that'll improve when Gnash or SwfDec mature more... but for now, we're stuck.
<vallhalla81> ﻿xim: did you check the disk before installing?
<fde> vallhalla81: Kubuntu doesn't include games by default... did you install Kubuntu?
<erUSUL> kakoonia: "lsmod | grep 8139" please use a pastebin
<maek> adobe released the flash specification recently
<rebecca> fde: yeah, i know what it's supposed to do.. but it still completely freezes it(?). i have flash working fine on gibbon which confuses me..
<xim> check it for what, you mean the cd not my HD right?
<DracoZA> Any help ? I just installed virtual box and my display/sound are no longer working please ?
<vallhalla81> ﻿fde: ﻿xim: has the problem i am just helping but thank you
<kakoonia> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11818/
<vallhalla81> ﻿xim: yes you need to check the cd for erors
<xim> fde: no its regular ubuntu hardy
<rebecca> fde: oops, i meant feisty. flash works fine on my feisty laptop.
<xim> like with chkdisk
<erUSUL> kakoonia: the drivers are loaded  and still you do not get eth0 ??
<fde> rebecca: It hasn't gotten any better/worse for me since warty... since flash 9 was first released for Linux, it has been poor.
<rebecca> fde: is it possible to roll back the flash version to fix the problem?
<ubuntunoob> bazhang?
<kakoonia> erusul: sec.. im gonna pastebin soething more informative..
<vallhalla81> ﻿xim: i believe when you start from the disk one of the start options is to check the disk
<fde> If Adobe really released the specs, then hopefully Gnash/SwfDec will replace Adobe's Flash and the issue will not be applicable anymore.
<erUSUL> rebecca: no; flashplugin-nonfree just dl whatever is aviable at adobe site
<fde> rebecca: It's not the flash version.
<xim> vallhalla81: ah i see, ill try that
<rebecca> fde: do you know of any work arounds?
<ubuntunoob> Problem:  Broadcom wireless card is not detected under Windows XP,  Possible lead:  XP does not have a functioning high precision event timer, and ubuntu doesn't detect that system device!!!
<fde> rebecca: No, other than don't use flash more than you have to.
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob winsows needs your cards drivers to use it properly
<rebecca> fde: hehe. okay
<fde> rebecca: 90% of Flash on the internet is used for ads anyways...
 * emma *smiles*
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420,  I most definitely have reinstalled drivers upon drivers trying to get this thing to work
<DracoZA> how do I get the restricted drivers back in the list for my nvidia card, it's no longer displayed there and my graphics are screwy ?
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420, with some unknown chain of events including driver uninstall/reinstalls and resetting the CMOS I can get it to turn on periodically on XP
<fde> rebecca: Recommend adblock and noscript for such sites... then allow sites like youtube that you actually want to use, and bare with the bad performance...
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob plus my sis had a laptop with XP and a wireless card and it worked I think maybe because it's a linksys
<rebecca> fde: yeah, those are what usually cause the freezes.. oh well, i might give the FOSS alternatives a try.
 * fde pinches emma's cheeks
<emma> :)
<napsy_> Is it possible to upgrade an existing 32-but ubuntu installation to a 64-bit one?
<Ahronzombi> hello mates. i need help getting regular automated backups to a external usb drive goin. time vault fails because it writes to /media/disk before it mounts it and flyback fails because he dosent delete old backups when my drive is full even if i tell it to do so. any suggestions on getting these solutions to work, or new ideas ?
<fde> rebecca: They certainly work for YouTube.
<fde> napsy_: nope
<rebecca> fde: ok
<napsy_> ok
<BuRn_sLuG> Does anyone
<fde> Depending on the scope of the specs recently released, they should be getting _much_ better soon too.
<kakoonia> erusul : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11819/
<fde> BuRn_sLuG: does anyone what?
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob maybe checkout broadcoms website to get support on xp's side and ubuntu I am not sure
<BuRn_sLuG> *Does anyone know how to change the background transparency in Conky?
<beli> moin
<MrGreen> trying to get ssh working but can only log into my own machine?
<kakoonia> and anyone else also is invited to watch this.. and try to help with this problem wireless/ethernet..
<Shadow420> napsy_ no I don't think so
<beli> MrGreen: what are you trying to do?
<MrGreen> link laptop to desktop
<MrGreen> via ssh
<MrGreen> atm linking to itself
<Myrtti> MrGreen: and not from the outside?
<MrGreen> ;-(
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420,  I believe the issue pertains to the fact that the Broadcom 802.11g is not ACPI compatible
<MrGreen> no local
<MrGreen> following wiki
<Myrtti> !who | MrGreen
<ubottu> MrGreen: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubuntunoob> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<z3rum> Hi guys, trying to install Hardy(server) on a Dell Poweredge Server using a USB HD, it boots fine, but cant mount cd, any ideas?
<beli> MrGreen: so you need a functional networking (IP config and ROUTING)
<xim> anyone know where the settings for the terminal are saved?
<MrGreen> beli well yes
<beli> MrGreen: as ssh works over tcp/ip this must work. is that functional?
<fde> !enter | MrGreen
<ubottu> MrGreen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MrGreen> beli yes
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob that is very possible did you check the manuel to see if it has ACPI compatabiliys
<beli> MrGreen: so you can ping both machines vice versa?
<Ahronzombi> if anyone can help me setup automatic backups to a external usb drive please let me know
<fde> z3rum: What is the error? What kind of CD device is it?
<MrGreen> beli let me just check
<z3rum> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<MrGreen> beli yes its ok
<z3rum> fde, its a maxtor USB HD
<kelvin911> how to completely REMOVE PULSEAUDIO ?
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420,  I didn't check a manual, but I know that when the wireless card was working,  in the XP device manager, with view by connection:  The wireless card was not under ACPI Multiprocessor CPU
<beli> MrGreen: ok...so....you want to have access von box a to box b and from b to box a? or just one way?
<MrGreen> beli ahhhh
<beli> s/von/from/
<kelvin911> how to completely REMOVE PULSEAUDIO in ubuntu 8.04 (is it possible?)
<MrGreen> beli the laptop pings desktop but not other way round
<beli> MrGreen: so fix your basic networking ;)
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob how old is the card
<MrGreen> beli thanks dude :-)
<beli> MrGreen: its like with building a house...you dont start with the roof....
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420, 6-8 months
<kakoonia> erUSUL: You got the pastebin?
<MrGreen> beli well yeah.... lol
<Ahronzombi> does anyone know where i can go that i might find someone to help me setup incremental backups to a external usb drive?
<z3rum> fde> Maxtor Onetouch USB HD, it works fine and just used the method for installing on my desktop
<adam7> ubuntunoob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<z3rum> fde> but when trying the server it says it cant mount the cd device
<MrGreen> beli thanks again :-)
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob hmm it's possible the card when bad and check adam7 link
<z3rum> fde> after boot, before installation
<fde> z3rum: Apologies, phone... I have to go  :(
<z3rum> fde> ok np :)
<Shadow420> z3rum was is the problem?
<tyrion> hi, is there ANY way to get PKCS Personal Certificates to work under Ubuntu ? Doesn't Matter which browser
<rebecca> fde: ummm.. gnash isn't working for youtube for me.. only some simple flash ads
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420,  According to HP forums (where i got the laptop),  this issue occurs in a LARGE amount of HP laptops,  replacing the motherboard has been their main solution when faced with this problem
<z3rum> Can anyone help? I'm trying to install Hardy Server on a Dell Poweredge using a USB Maxtor Onetouch HD as install medium, it boots fine, and loads the installation, but then it cant mount the cd
<adam7> z3rum: there's a wiki page with instructions on how to do that, I think
<adam7> !install > z3rum
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420, I refuse to believe this is a problem any deeper than HP stupidity
<fde> rebecca: you have to install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad at least... although I only have experience with swfdec - gnash is said to use gstreamer also...
<fde> rebecca: I'm on the phone though, so I can't assist further...
<adam7> one does not usually replace the motherboard because of a software error
<rebecca> fde: okay, thanks for your help :)
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob I don't like HP laptops because of these problems but thier printer wonderful to have
<Shadow420> ubuntus I meant to say thier combo printers I am going to be getting and all in one
<kakoonia> Ohh!@!@
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob I meant to say thier combo printers I am going to be getting and all in one
<DracoZA> Last attempt before I have to do a whole new installation, I installed virtual box via the repositories and now my hardy setup is a mess, can anyone help >
<fermes> my synaptic can not install  package until 100%
<Shadow420> DracoZA get into the tty1 and run sudo apt-get remove virtualbox
<kelvin911> how to stop pulseaudio to load in startup?
<tyrion> i really need to get PKCS12 Certificats to work under Ubuntu ... can anyone help ?
<DracoZA> k Shadow420 , trying
<Shadow420> !PKC
<ubottu> Factoid pkc not found
<rinovan> my synaptic can not download & install package untill 100%
<Rakan> Hello, Ubuntu recognized RT2500 Ralink wireless usb dougle but the driver is unstable and it keeps disconnecting me of the network
<ubuntunoob> adam7, when I run those 3 lines of code at the beginning of the link you set me, I type y and hit enter, it says Abort.  and doesn't do anything???
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob did you use sudo?
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420, forgive my noob ways, sudo?
<babolat> Friends keep sending me *.tar.gz files. I know they're installers of some kind. How do I use them?
<babolat> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Rakan> Hello, Ubuntu recognized RT2500 Ralink wireless usb dougle but the driver is unstable and it keeps disconnecting me of the network
<neil_d> how do I get the gfax printer to show ?  it isn't appearing in any of the print dialogs :(
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob >  !sudo
<ubuntunoob> shadow420, ty
<ubuntunoob> !sudo
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420, this is what I entered:  echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ubuntunoob> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<ubuntunoob> mkdir ~/bcm43xx; cd ~/bcm43xx
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob it helps keep other people from installing stuff without your password
<emma> babolat, you type tar -xvvf nameoftarfile.tar.gz
<Servarium> zxvf
<DracoZA> Shadow420, virtual box removed, gnome still 800x600 and restricted drivers for nvidia not shown under hardware
<babolat> i have to cd to the file's directory right emma?
<emma> babolat, if it is an extracted source directory then you cd sourcedirectory and you ./configure to begin an installation from source.
<jk_> can the locations that appear under places on the app bar be edited?
<Shadow420> DracoZA reinstall the Nvidia Drivers and vix your setings the way u had them before virtualbox messed them up
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420, this is what I entered:  echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<babolat> emma: I'm using the boss's irc nick. so maybe u're mistaking this noob for someone else. how to do that?
<Shadow420> ubuntnoob ok
<aRMX> which one is better between virtualbox and qemu?
<chazco> I'm trying to force an application to use the system version of Freetype. Running "env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so textmaker" (the same method used for OO) gives the following error: "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so: undefined symbol: FreeTypeRegisterFontFileFunctions". Any ideas?
<emma> babolat - Here is some good information on installing in Ubuntu -- http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420, it asks me y/n to continue, i enter y....  Abort????
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob I don't much about wireless cards under linux
<DracoZA> aRMX, I dunno I just installed vbox and it screwed up my brand new 8.4 installation
<babolat> thank you emma
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob y
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420, it Aborts :\
<emma> babolat, you are quite welcome. :)
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob hmm
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420, would this have anything to do, at startup when I get console text, I see the words Bios bug flash
<eth01> emma: you should be recommending the official ubuntu installation guide.
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob hmm I am not sure
<emma> eth01 sorry that is what I found when I did a google search.
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420,  I'm near positive that my wireless card is still good,  but somehow I can't take control away from whatever has it turned off
<Shadow420> DracoZA give qeum a try if you can use it use VMware
<z3rum> how do i add boot parameters to installation cd, ie. linux pci=off?
<Shadow420> DracoZA > !vmware
<aRMX> DracoZA: i think you need reconfigure your xorg
<Shadow420> DracoZA run sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob man I use bazhang was on
<Shadow420> ubuntunoox=b wish**
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob wish**
<aRMX> i'm new with ubuntu dunno whether xorgconfig or xorfconf working or not, but that the best way to configure your xorg
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420, he was on and was troubleshooting with me, but left randomly
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420, got as far as establishing that ubuntu did not detect the card at all
<Shadow420> DracoZA then run the connman thats in the xorg.conf file
<Shadow420> DracoZA command*
<Shadow420> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<emma> eth01, this is the closest I could find on the forums -- http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=768148
<aRMX> if you have a good luck /etc/X11/xorg.conf has been backup in the dir, maybe you can revert back to previous setting if it's there
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob > !broadcom
<emma> eth01 but by the time I found that the person might be gone.
<eth01> emma: huh? read the wiki. sigh.
<ubuntunoob> Shadow420, I'm currently working with this link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<kap0w>  /server irc.dal.net
<kap0w> wtf!
<emma> eth01, what wiki are you referring to?
<z3rum> I need help adding bootparameters before i install, on Hardy Heron, such as "linux pci=off"
<Shadow420> ubuntunoob use the link I gave you it may assist you better
<Shadow420> z3rum why do you need special boot parameters
<z3rum> Shadow> im trying to install hardy heron on my server, with a usb hd, but it cant find the cd, another forum suggested adding linux pci=off to the bootparam
<theom3ga> hi there
<jatt> hello
<z3rum> im not having trouble creating the usb hd for installation, that works fine, but it cant get past the mounting cd part
<aRMX> what is the default xmms package in ubuntu hardy if i want to install it?
<aRMX> find a lot of xmms in apt-cache list, dunno which one is the correct
<emma> eth01, is this the wiki you are talking about -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<AstralliS> does anyone know how to get a dock?
<Shadow420> !find xmms |  aRMX
<ubottu> armx: Found: gkrellxmms2, gxmms2, libaudio-xmmsclient-perl, libxmmsclient++-dev, libxmmsclient++-glib-dev (and 71 others)
<erUSUL> aRMX: there is no xmms on hardy use audacious or bmp
<aRMX> i see..
<erUSUL> aRMX: xmms2 is a client server based player (it has no gui by default)
<creeed> how can I find out if to the CLASSPATH an added java library is really in the CLASSPATH?
<Shadow420> well later I am falling asleep
<neil_d> oh where do I find out how to get gfax to setup a virtual fax printer, there it isn't done at install time ?
<creeed> is there any tool witche can look for a jar-file, if is it in the classpath?
<aRMX> erm.. audacious is interesting option we have here, just saw the screenshoot at their site
<Nevern> Hello, I have installed a new NVidai card. I need to edit the inittab file which ought to be in /etc - but I can't find it. Using Ubuntu 8.?
<ubuntunoob> Problem:  Neither XP or Ubuntu are detecting my wireless card, the wireless radio switch shows a red light for off, the switch does not respond to, well switching.
<fatbrain> A gedit question, is there a way I can view-whitespaces?
<reidman> when I do "sudo chroot /media/disk" i can't do anything with my network (ping, apt-get, wget, etc) -- is it possible to restore network traffic in that session?
<beli> Nevern: ubuntu does not use common inits
<ArrowLance> hello
<ubuntunoob> Problem:  Neither XP or Ubuntu are detecting my wireless card, the wireless radio switch shows a red light for off, the switch does not respond to, well switching.
<ArrowLance> when i try to install using the method listed at the bottom of this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<simplexio> ubuntunoob: best quess is that you need to go into bios and enable it
<remoteCTRL> can anyone pls tell me hot to use that format options of the date command?
<ArrowLance> i get an error saying hal.dll is corrupt or missing
<beli> Nevern: ubuntu is using upstart for the init levels....but iirc upstart is still parsing /etc/inittab file.....give it a try and create your own
<ubuntunoob> simplexio.  the bios for my HP laptop is INCREDIBLY limited,  I notice the words "Bios Bug" flash when I load the live session.
<Nevern> So if Ubuntu does not use common inits how do I set the service level at startup?
<jrib> remoteCTRL: man date  tells you what they do.  date '+%d' for example
<klasik> s.a
<klasik> çıt
<jrib> Nevern: why do you need to edit inittab because you have an nvidia card?
<remoteCTRL> jrib: yeah that "+" was what i was missing, noone tells you in the manpages gg
<jrib> remoteCTRL: it does, in the second line :)
<simplexio> ubuntunoob: what dmesg says about your wireless
<ArrowLance> never mind, i may have figured it out
<ledeppelin> ребят объясните пжлст нубу: по apt-get install установил на убунту xchat,mc,centerim и xmms. иксчат сразу появился в меню, а остальных прог не видно. искал также в /usr/bin, там есть папки, но они не открываются
<simplexio> ubuntunoob: in terminal type dmesg .. or dmesg | grep <something>
<ubuntunoob> simplexio,  dmesg?
<jrib> !ru | ledeppelin
<ubottu> ledeppelin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<simplexio> ubuntunoob: dmesg shows kernel messages
<beli> Nevern: read the upstart docu
<Kohlrak> anyone know why some windows (probably dialog boxes) close?
<remoteCTRL> jrib: gosh! i completely overlooked that, thanks a lot!
<Kohlrak> for example, you can't save as from gedit?
<simplexio> ubuntunoob: so it should be able see if kernel did report somereason why wireless isnt working or if it dosent even notice that there is wireless
<beli> Nevern: upstart.ubuntu.com
<Nevern> jrib: because the NVidia drivers will not install without service levels being set to exclude X windows system running.
<Randocal_> Installing something like Amarok gives me a pile of dependencies, becuase it's a KDE app, and i'm running gnome, does that hurt my system performance much? or is it pretty trivial generally?
<ubuntunoob> simplexio, is there a way to search through the terminal for specific terms/phrases?
<Kohlrak> anyone know why gedit won't allow a save as dialog without crashing?
<simplexio> ubuntunoob: dmesg | grep net
<jrib> Nevern: sure they will, you should be using System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers  to install them.  In any case, all the runlevels (2-5) in ubuntu/debian are identical by default and 2 is the default runlevel
<reidman> when I do "sudo chroot /media/disk" i can't do anything with my network (ping, apt-get, wget, etc) -- how can i restore network traffic?
<gatestone> I have a simple prgram that test overflowing memory with gets(). Looks like there is something by default that catches and warns about stack smashing. What is this? What arre the memory overflow mechanism at use by default in Hardy?
<simplexio> ubuntunoob: means dmesg output is forwarded to grep which search line which matches ti its input in example "net"
<jrib> !nvidia > Nevern (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubuntunoob> simplexio, WOW....
<HSnews> why my weather don't show at tray? ((
<ubuntunoob> [   52.498191] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
<ubuntunoob> [   56.844106] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.6
<HSnews> in Preferences weather is enabled
<simplexio> ubuntunoob: in linux, there is allways some way to do stuff in terminal effeciently
<Kohlrak> you may have deleted it HSnews, just re add it by right clicking the bar.
<beli> Nevern: you can switch runlevels easily using init!
<beli> Nevern: switch to single user mode and do the install from there
<ubuntunoob> simplexio, help me interpret what im seeing here
<maxb> Are there any particular reasons to choose between foomatic or openprinting PPDs for the same printer?
<HSnews> oh sorry, I just add location and it's work
<beli> simplexio: right :)
<simplexio> Nevern: nvidia driver probem ? change to vt alt+f1 and login in type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and install nvidia drivers
<simplexio> ubuntunoob: give me link into pastebin
<ubuntunoob> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kohlrak> why gedit crash when i go to "save as"?
<Nomad> i'm sorry to disturb, but i would like to know how i could move some files by batch let say of 100 to another dir (as far i as could think of it 's :  for i in $(ls ./ | head -n10);do mv $i /dir;done  but if my files have space name it's return file not found
<beli> Kohlrak: use strace to find out what happens
<smax> what I do wrong? sudo echo "deb ....." >> /etc/apt/sources.list it said permission denied?
<ubuntunoob> simplexio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826/
<simplexio> Nomad: do mv "$i" /dir ;done
<jrib> Nomad: mv file1 file2 ... /path/to/some/place/to/move/them   works fine
<beli> smax: the >> happens to be executed in YOUR actual scope...not the sudo scope
<smax> beli how fix it?
<Nomad> jrib: i have more than 2k photos to works with^^  ( and it's aint porn )
<smax> do with `` ?
<simplexio> ubuntunoob: you did get it wrong... grep net was exxample, do like grep wireless or grep somethign you try yo look
<jrib> smax: pipe to sudo tee -a instead
<Nomad> simplexio:  same, it would split files name
<Kohlrak> beli, oddly enough it's a segmentation fault... I noticed this is a problem with other programs too, like firefox.....
<simplexio> ubuntunoob: and paste whole dmesg into there
<beli> sudo bash -e "echo ...."  for example
<creeed> I added a jar-file to my CLASSPATH, I wanna find out if this library really exist on the path, any tool or option makes such thing?
<Finiras> how do i make compiz start automatically? every time I reboot I have to enter the compiz --replace & command
<microwaver> Got me a problem mounting a HDD. I can't mount the darned disk, not even with the mount -t -o option
<simplexio> Nomad: hmm what does  ' ' do
<beli> Kohlrak: ok....so strace is really nice to see what is happening...it shows up syscalls and stuff
<jrib> Nomad: so?  are they all in the same directory?  Just glob them.  mv dir1/* dir2
<microwaver> Finiras, did you ty enabling extra visual options?
<Nomad> mv: cannot stat `$i': No such file or directory
<Finiras> is that the same as compiz?
<smax> beli sudo -e doesn't help
<simplexio> Nomad: ' ' is different ` ` and ` '
<Kohlrak> oh really, i'm new to linux64 dev so it'd be nice to use that, thanks. But i think there's a bug with hardy, 'cause i don't see why a default build of gedit would crash and i can't think of anything that would break it's save as....
<quannh> Hi all
<beli> smax: -e isnt correct....need to check manual
<chazco> I'm trying to force an application to use the system version of Freetype. Running "env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so textmaker" (the same method used for OO) gives the following error: "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so: undefined symbol: FreeTypeRegisterFontFileFunctions". Any ideas?
<Nomad> (( for i in $(ls ./ | head -n1);do mv '$i' /dir;done
<Nomad> mv: cannot stat `$i': No such file or directory ))
<jrib> smax: echo "deb ..." | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<smax> jrib <jrib> smax: pipe to sudo tee -a instead>> could you explaine me
<smax> jrib thanks
<Nomad> and that's why i'm kinda stuck^^
<jrib> Nomad: did you read what I said?
<Nomad> jrib:  yes,
<beli> Nomad: what shell? replace '$i' with $i
<jrib> Nomad: so why are you still doing it this way?
<Nomad> jrib: i'm putting '' if you read
<jrib> Nomad: but that's nothing like what I said...
<ubuntunoob> simplexio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827/
<Finiras> microwaver, extra visual options is not compiz
<Finiras> oh crap
<ubuntunoob> simplexio, it's weird, I see a few disabled things on the pci bridge
<Nomad> <simplexio> Nomad: ' ' is different ` ` and ` '  : when i do the '$i' it would return cannot stat `$i'
<Finiras> so how do i make compiz start every time ubuntu starts?
<beli> smax: do it like this:  sudo "echo foo >> bar"
<jackchet> hello
<jackchet> nobody here?
<smax> beli thank you it's work
<Nomad>  and for the glbo i want to split that huge dir into different subdur
<Nomad> subdir
<reidman> plenty of people here, jackchet ;)
<jrib> Finiras: system -> preferences -> appearance -> effects
<jackchet> i got noob question
<jackchet> i wanna install ubuntu 8
<simplexio> Nomad:  for i in *.sql  ; do cp "$i"  /tmp/test ; done
<jrib> !enter | jackchet
<ubottu> jackchet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<beli> smax: you just mixed up scope of your acutal environment and the environment sudo is using.....sudo basically exectues another shell with privileges and executes your command then
<jackchet> but should i get x64 or x86? i have got a core 2 duo cpu so i know x64 would work however i am not sure if they are equally as compatible with programs
<jrib> Nomad: you need to be more precise about what you are doing.  Give an example or something
<ubuntunoob> simplexio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827/
<jrib> jackchet: go for 32bit if you aren't sure
<Finiras> jrib, you mean the extra visual effects? but that doesn't do the same as compiz... for example when i put that on i can't use the cube and stuff like that
<jrib> Finiras: install 'simple-ccsm', then choose "custom effects"
<jackchet> so i mean compared to 32 and 64 would programs would work equally as well with one or the other?
<jrib> jackchet: some programs, like sun's java plugin, are not available on 64bit
<jackchet> ok thanks
<beli> Nomad: "$i" is ok for escaping special chars....'$i' will take the string '$i'⇧ and `ls` works like $(ls)  ...all with bash
<jrib> !away > letubenaiah (read the private message from ubottu)
<reidman> when I do "sudo chroot /media/disk" i can't do anything with my network (ping, apt-get, wget, etc) -- how can i restore network traffic?
<vlt> Hello. How are regression bugs handled by ubuntu-updates. When a feature worked in the previous LTS version that is now broken, will it be fixed in the current release soon?
<jrib> !chroot > reidman (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> reidman: those docs might (or might not) help
<tritonx> Does anyone knows where to find a good tutorial to setup a raid1 ?
<reidman> thanks jrib. i checked those out but i'll look over them a bit more carefully
<beli> reidman: simply exit the changeroot....
<jrib> vlt: depends on the bug, usually only security bugs or big bugs are going to get fixed
<vlt> tritonx: mdadm's man page is quite good.
<jrib> !raid > tritonx (read the private message from ubottu)
<tritonx> vlt: :/ really, :/
<Nomad> thanks beli, got it:)
<L2L> hmph jrib that is cool
<L2L> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<reidman> beli: i realize that, but i need to use it inside the chroot to do an 'apt-get install' on an external USB drive
<ubuntunoob> Can anyone explain to me what this means in dmesg?
<ubuntunoob> [   51.675018] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0
<ubuntunoob> [   51.675020]   IO window: disabled.
<ubuntunoob> [   51.675023]   MEM window: disabled.
<ubuntunoob> [   51.675026]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
<FloodBot2> ubuntunoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laeg> windows i have minimized are not showing in my window list. i have already removed and readded the window list applet to no success. how can i resolve this please?
<beli> reidman: the problem is that if you chroot somewhere your binaries, libs....arent in the chroot
<beli> reidman: so you cannot run them....
<ubuntunoob> Help me understand what I'm reading in dmesg,  device 10 I think is my wireless adapter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828/
<beli> reidman: you might better MOUNT that device and do the install OR boot from a live cd and use sth. like:  linux root=/dev/media    on the boot prompt
<tritonx> ubottu: I don't think I want a FakeRaid, I'd rather have a much safer software raid(I've read software raid was much simpler to setup)
<ubottu> tritonx: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beli> reidman: just works if you have a working linux install on /dev/media
<tritonx> Anyone has experience with setting a Raid1 on 8.04 ?
<reidman> beli: that's great, you read my question before i asked it. i'll look that up and give it a shot
<reidman> (for the record, i'm trying to set up an external usb hard drive to boot ubuntu on my apple tv: http://code.google.com/p/atv-bootloader/wiki/InstallUbuntuGutsy )
<ubuntunoob> Please help me understand what I'm reading in dmesg,  device 10 I think is my wireless adapter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828/
<vlt> jrib: Hmmm, how easy is it to get the source of an ubuntu package and then rebuild that pkg (after fixing the bug, which is of course not part of my question ;-)
<jrib> !source > vlt (read the private message from ubottu)
<erland> Hi, can someone help me recover files from a broken tar.gz please?
<jrib> vlt: erm, hold on
<jrib> vlt: you got the apt link, not the link to supybot right?
<beli> ubuntunoob: use lspci -vvv to get more information
<ubuntunoob> beli, would you mind helping me interpret what I see here?
<L2L> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<erland> ﻿Hi, can someone help me recover files from a broken tar.gz please?
<vlt> jrib: I got a link to the Debian doc using `apt-get -b source <pkg>`
<ralph> I need some help, I had setup an app to autostart in Xfce and it worked, but then I changed the display from the one connected to vga to a dvi display, and now it doesn't work anymore, how can i fix that?
<beli> ubuntunoob: i didnt follow your problem...i just wanted to tell you that lspci -vvv might give you some more information about cards & stuff using pci
<jrib> vlt: yeah, that's what you want
<microtux> i want to install a tftp server on my debian box, everything seems to be OK; but i can't load an image via tftp; any help ?
<vlt> jrib: "-b" only to instantly build it ... I'll read that, thanks.
<ubuntunoob> beli, that gave me ALOT of information!!!
<ubuntunoob> beli,  misc control Capabilities = access denied!!!!
<beli> ubuntunoob: use lspci -vvv |less  or lspci -vvv|grep -i somesearchstringhere
<beli> ubuntunoob: try as root...use sudo
<ubuntunoob> beli, lol thats more like it ty :d
<jrib> vlt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing#head-b205c74e27fe15e79e10c9e7f14d3cdfb359d81d may be more useful if you actually want to help with bugs
<beli> ;)#
<erland> Help please? Recover files from a broken tar.gz
<ubuntunoob> beli, I misinterpreted access denied as the hp proprietary bios pwning me and not allowing my card to turn on
<NeT_DeMoN> can anyone tell me how to get me wireless working with an atheros drive using the madwifi version from synaptic
<Fbthpg> good morning everybody.
<armadill0> Good morning Fbthpg
<ubuntunoob> Can anyone explain to me the control and status fields when I go lspci -vvv?
<Fbthpg> thanks.
<HSnews> how to disable lags?
<HSnews> at window, in firefox
<HSnews> and other
<HSnews> I have little lags... ((
<HSnews> oops =))
<ubuntunoob> What does [subtractive decode] mean???
<vlt> jrib: The relevant package is part of "main", not {un,mult}iverse.
<vlt> jrib: What's a reccommended way to manage both security updates from ubuntu and my own patch to a package? Will updates still be announced by `aptitude update`, for example?
<jrib> vlt: procedure for patching would be the same
<erland> ﻿Help please? Recover files from a broken tar.gz ?
<Prefix> How do I start another X session on F8?
<Fbthpg> so, i am having problems getting my wireless to work correctly
<ubuntunoob> Question:  If a kernel message says that i/o and memory and prefetchable memory is disabled on pci bridge 10, why would this happen?
<laeg> how can i test my ping over 5 minutes?
<Fbthpg> and am having a hard time finding an ndiswrapper for 8.10
<jrib> vlt: I just use 'dch -i' to increment the version.  There may be a better way to ensure that the security repository's version is preferred in case the increment the version in a different way.  Not sure how though
<Fbthpg> srry8.04
<Prefix> Fbthpg: What card you got?
<Fbthpg> [prefix] broadcom
<ubuntunoob> Fbthpg: is it on an hp presario by any chance?
<Fbthpg> yes it is
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: you can also use 'lspci' to check out your pci hardware. basically all im trying to determmine now is whether or not your computer is even reading your card at all
<ubuntunoob> join the club@@
<ubuntunoob> WOOOOT!!!
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: it is a pci card, right?
<Prefix> Fbthpg: Is it on this list? http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: http://pastebin.org/35632 is what ifconfig -a shows me
<ubuntunoob> fbthpg,  let me guess, your wireless card crapped out on you at about 6-10 months?
<ubuntunoob> Fbthpg: Am I wrong?
<NeT_DeMoN> and 0e:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) is what lspci says
<NeT_DeMoN> so yes
<NeT_DeMoN> pci
<Fbthpg> no actually...
<Fbthpg> its been working beautifully for about a year
<Prefix> Fbthpg: Did upgrading to Hardy stop it from working?
<ubuntunoob> Fbthpg: okay, get this, in the terminal, type in sudo lspci -vvv | grep bridge
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: ok, well that confirms your chipset (which is always good to do) and confirms that at least your mobo and the kernel can see it
<erland> Please help! Can someone tell me how to recover files from a broken .tar.gz ?
<Fbthpg> hardy was actually my first install of ubuntu, unless you count kubuntu
<NeT_DeMoN> alright
<Prefix> Fbthpg: Ok, was it in windows that it was working?
<Fbthpg> yes, and im actually in windows right now.. :-(
<Prefix> Fbthpg: Ok, try this HOWTO http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734003
<ubuntunoob> Fbthpg: Do you have a wireless switch that shows red on your laptop?
<Prefix> Fbthpg: Its for doing ndiswrapper in Hardy, although the topic may be outdated, try it :P
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: next, we'll check that the driver modules are actually loaded. pastebin the output of this command, 'modprobe -l|grep mad'
<Fbthpg> okay
<Fbthpg> and i have a blue/off switch
<ubuntunoob> Prefix:  Could you help me understand something lspci -vvv |grep bridge is telling me?
<erland> HELP! Lost my home dir backup in a broken .tar.gz
<ubuntunoob> Fbthpg: lucky dog you, my wireless turned off about a month ago, won't turn back on, trying to solve the issue
<Prefix> Fbthpg: Wait, that links going to be of no use to you - it assumes you had it working in the older version of Ubuntu :/
<Sarah> can anyone recommend me a good program for watching tv from my hdtv card?
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: http://pastebin.org/35634
<Fbthpg> your right
<ubuntunoob> Prefix:  Could you help me understand what dmesg | grep bridge is telling me?
<erland> ﻿HELP! Lost my home dir backup in a broken .tar.gz
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: i think i found your problem. give me a minute or two
<erland> How do I recover the files?
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: alright
<Prefix> ubuntunoob: No Idea, I guess its telling you about your PCI bridges
<razel> hi is there an application in ubuntu for burning dvd movies?
<te> I am using Ubuntu 8.04/Hardy Heron, when I mount a volume under places it mounts but the permissions don't let me write to it how can I fix this?
<Prefix> razel: Quite a few
<Prefix> razel: DeVeDe for excample
<ubuntunoob> Prefix: sorry to be um, vague, but look at this pleeeease: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828/
<Prefix> razel: Just type DVD burn into synaptic
<razel> Prefix: what do u use?
<erland> Please help: can you tell me how to recover files from a broken tar.gz?
<razel> ill download it and install it so i can make dvd movies
<te> razel do you know about the add/remove button, or synaptics?
<Prefix> razel: Im on a new fresh install, so as of now I havnt got a program for burning DVDs :P
<Prefix> razel: DeVeDe was just an excample - Im sure there are better ones with menu features etc
<ubuntunoob> Prefix: what exactly is the "IO window" and, "Mem window", and "Prefetch window"
<Fbthpg> i will bbl...
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: try this: 'sudo modprobe ath_pci' . then do 'modprobe -l|grep mad' again, and paste the results
<razel> te: ah im quite new in linux but ill try to figure it out and tell you...
<Prefix> ubuntunoob: I'm also a ubuntu noob ;)
<ubuntunoob> Prefix: darn, I'm having an issue with my wireless card won't turn on, the switch on the outside of the laptop doesn't work :\
<razel> ok maybe ill try Devede. thanks a lot Prefix
<Prefix> razel: Go System > Administration  > Synaptic Package Manager, from what I remember DeVeDe isn't that good, there are far better programs
<razel> te: synaptics i think is for adding and removing applications in your system
<Prefix> ubuntunoob: Try googling your laptop model, folled by Ubuntu and wireless
<te> you may want to apt-get install gnome-app-install, its like synaptic but the software in their seems to be more recommended (i.e. you don't get all the results that synaptics gives)..
<razel> Prefix: well ok.. ill search for forums what are the better ones...
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: http://pastebin.org/35636
<te> razel yes..
<ArrowLance> well i went and got myself into a tough spot
<ArrowLance> my laptop is totally out of commision
<te> ﻿I am using Ubuntu 8.04/Hardy Heron, when I mount a volume under places it mounts but the permissions don't let me write to it how can I fix this?
<razel> te: i recomment use apt-get install thats the best i think for me.. in adding /installing applications
<agnaldo> alguem poderia me dizer se existe drives para camera de video
<ArrowLance> ~could anyone help me, i need a way to boot my computer and change 2 files
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: hmmm....see if this finds anything: 'find /lib/modules -name "*ath_pci.ko"
<te> razel, yeah i love apt-get too, but actually its not the best anymore, its turning into dpkg sort of speak. i.e. to apt-get dist-upgrade your better off with update-manager -c || -d
<ArrowLance> but right now i have no way to get any OS up
<agnaldo> ALGUEM FALA PORTUGUES     BRAZIL
<osfameron> !br | agnaldo
<ubottu> agnaldo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ArrowLance> help would be much appreciated
<nenad> Enter text here...
<agnaldo> OBRIGADO
<razel> te: so what is the best for you right now?
<askand> ﻿ArrowLance: what do you need help with?
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: and also see if this says anything: 'modprobe -l ath_pci'
<ArrowLance> askand, i need a way to boot my comptuer and change a .dll file
<askand> ﻿ ArrowLance: why cant you boot? what happens?
<ArrowLance> specificall hal.dll
<Prefix> razel: Just use synaptic to search for  package, I found one thatlooks kinda promising for you - its called tovid
<te> razel, I use synaptics/add-remove button, and update-manager for upgrades. But, I still use apt-get when I am on the console..
<Freesanya> Vsem Salam
<razel> te: ok thanks
<ArrowLance> i get a message saying i need to contact tech support, but i know it is hal.dll
<razel> Prefix: tovid? yes ill check that
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: http://pastebin.org/35642
<te> i.e. if your playing with apache/php it shouldn't matter, if your playing with gnome-applet-X you may want to do it in X, think along the lines what would the developer who put the package into the system do, ubuntu is very X orientated.
<te> by playing around i mean installing.
<razel> Prefix: ill check Tovid's website
<askand> ﻿ArrowLance:  aha we are talking windows xp?
<ArrowLance> yes, i was trying to install and set up a partition for ubuntu
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: ok, thats good
<askand> ﻿﻿ArrowLance:  perhaps this can help: http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_haldll_missing.htm
<MrMist> I've got a strange problem. When ever I push a button on my numeric keypad, X restarts
<ArrowLance> and hal.dll got messed up in the process, now i can't boot
<MrMist> Anyone want to help me ?
<razel> Prefix: tovids look nice...
<laeg> !ask | MrMist
<ubottu> MrMist: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<askand> ﻿ArrowLance: this looks simplier http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/restorehaldll.htm :)
<te> do I look like your psycologist?
<MrMist> laeg: I did ask the question on one line
<jgoo_> :)) so, I run emacs -nw - and this has a totally different / non existent .emacs to mine (esc-x query-replace instead of exc-q) - now how do I quit emacs ^^
<sergiu> hello
<agnaldo> O UBUNTU EM PORTUGUES O SERVIDOR ESTA COM QUAL NOME
<sergiu> i have installed the kubuntu-kde4-desktop            - Kubuntu desktop system, how to remove this ?
<ArrowLance> i dont have a cd
<sergiu> when i use sudo aptitude remove, it only remove this package kubuntu-kde4-desktop but not the whole programs installed with this package..
<Sarah> is xmms still the popular mp3 player in linux?
<ArrowLance> all i have is a usb
<ubuntunoob> Can anyone give me reasons why my PCI Bridge has disabled IO MEM and PREFETCH windows?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828/
<microtux> any help about tftp server on ubuntu feisty ??
<jgoo_> ok I ctrl-z'd it for now (background process)
<laeg> MrMist: repeat it
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: try this, 'sudo modprobe wlan_scan_sta' . then do a 'iwconfig' and see if it shows anything
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: thats kind of a stretch though. how did you start all this? like did you delete the ubuntu madwifi drivers, and then get a snapshot of your own, or what?
<NeT_DeMoN> lo        no wireless extensions.
<askand> ﻿ ArrowLance: I see.. could you perhaps boot with an ubuntu live cd, acess the windowspartition from there, download the hal.dll from http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?hal and copy it to c:\windows\system32\ ?
<dougsko> ok
<NeT_DeMoN> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: the update did it :S
<ubuntunoob> Can anyone give me reasons that would cause my PCI Bridge to have disabled IO MEM and PREFETCH windows?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828/
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: what do you mean?
<emma> I'll be back to try to help out after work. :)
<ArrowLance> j
<mark[oz]> I have changed my keyboard layout, how come some apps see the old qwerty style while others see dvorak?
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: it was working fine until i did the updates
<sjoerd> it ?
<NeT_DeMoN> about two weeks ago
<askand> ﻿ Sarah: xmms is dead I think
<sjoerd> woops wrong channel
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: did you upgrade kernels?
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: i dont know, i just did everything that popped up
<MrMist> ﻿When ever I push a button on my numeric keypad, X restarts. This has been a problem since my last update. I don't know how to fix it. Does anyone here know?
<NeT_DeMoN> in the upgrade manager
<Sarah> askand, oh... lol
<sortudo_78> Please, Help, my ubuntu did not connect to internet :(
<kripz> is network manager a frontend for wpa_supplicant?
<ubuntunoob> Can anyone give me reasons that would cause my PCI Bridge to have disabled IO MEM and PREFETCH windows?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828/
<NeT_DeMoN> sortudo_78: wireless or hardwire?
<KrimZon> apparently my webcam is already in use all the time, which could be the problem
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: look up the restricted drivers package in syanaptic and make sure the kernel number that its for matches the kernel youre running
<askand> ﻿Sarah: but I think xmms2 is the new thing..if you dont like rhythmbox and such
<ArrowLance> all i need to do is change the file extension of a file
<KrimZon> is there any way i can see what processes are using a particular usb device?
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: alright
<Sarah> oh ok thanks askand i'll check it out
<ArrowLance> but i cant boot :(
<Prefix> Sarah: If your looking for an alternative to rythmbox try Banshee
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: you can find out what youre running with, 'uname -r'
<usuario6> reinaldo
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: ill be back in like 10 btw
<usuario6> 6
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: alright
<usuario6> reinaldo6
<usuario6> 6
<ArrowLance> ugh, if only i could find a disk
<usuario6> usuario6
<Pici> usuario6: Can we help you?
<usuario6> 6
<te> Does anyone know why Hal isn't letting me write to my volumes?
<ubuntunoob> Can anyone give me reasons that would cause my PCI Bridge to have disabled IO MEM and PREFETCH windows?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828/
<KrimZon> aha, motion is using i!
<KrimZon> it
<EmPeRoR> selam
<mark[oz]> I have changed my keyboard layout, how come some apps see the old qwerty style while others see dvorak? anyone had this happen?
<sortudo_78> my ubuntu did not connect to the internet, i checked may router, the cable, and the network card driver realtek 8139, what more could i test ?
<joaopinto> ubuntulog, do you understand the meaning of those options ?
<Sarah> Prefix, ok thanks
<olskolirc> hey guys.  how do i fix my /dev/video0 its missing from /dev please
<kripz> does network manager use wpa_supplicant?
<ubuntunoob> Can anyone give me reasons that would cause my PCI Bridge to have disabled IO MEM and PREFETCH windows?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828/
<rahul_kumar_> exit
<Prefix> joaopinto: If you can help do, he as been asking for hours
<linkmaster03> how do I find my laptops MAC address through terminal?
<EmPeRoR> hi  all guys
<EasyScript6627> s
<joaopinto> ubuntunoob, what is your problem ? You shouldn't be concerned with those options unless you understand their purpose
<Fu-cking> :D
<Fu-cking> Fuck you all motherfuckers
<Fu-cking> Fuck you all motherfuckers
<Fu-cking> Fuck you all motherfuckers
<FloodBot2> Fu-cking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fu-cking> Fuck you all motherfuckers
<Fu-cking> Fuck you all motherfuckers
<Fu-cking> Fuck you all motherfuckers
<Fu-cking> Fuck you all motherfuckers
<Fu-cking> Fuck you all motherfuckers
<Fu-cking> Fuck you all motherfuckers
<linkmaster03> wow...
<tyrion> Hi, i want to have the Places Menu as a Tree menu also showing the subfolders.. is this possible ?
<EmPeRoR> lol
<abramson> i use a macbook 1st generation white bottom model and extra ram + external hdd
<Prefix> rofl how random
<abramson> how do i fix my wifi?
<EmPeRoR> yeah
<ubuntunoob> joaopinto: well,  i know in XP when my wireless card actually turns on and is detected, it's device 10, same as in the paste, and in linux it shows a bunch of things disabled, so naturally it concerns me i think
<Bridger> Tyrion:   I second this... I'm curious.
<olskolirc> hey guys.  how do i fix my /dev/video0 its missing from /dev please
<linkmaster03> how do I find my laptops MAC address through terminal?
<olskolirc> linkmaster03, : ifcinfig
<olskolirc> oops no
<olskolirc> ifconfig
<EmPeRoR> i'm brb 3 minutes
<linkmaster03> is it HWaddr
<markvandenborre> I'm trying to get sound input to work on ubuntu 8.04
<rio> can i get single packages of hardy-proposed?
<Pici> tyrion: The places menu parses Nautilus's bookmarks, you could try putting some folders with subfolders in there in its possible.
<EmPeRoR> smokein
<EmPeRoR> :D
<abramson>  i use a macbook 1st generation white bottom model and extra ram + external hdd   how do i fix the wifi problem evry1 is having with the macbook?
<olskolirc> linkmaster03, its ifconfig
<linkmaster03> olskolirc: i know
<ubuntunoob> joaopinto: there is a wireless switch on my laptop that will not turn on, it has a red LED and is stuck there
<abramson> any1?
<markvandenborre> I have quite a bit of linux knowledge, but I know very little about pulseaudio
<linkmaster03> but theres a lot of info that shows, wihch is my laptops MAC
<markvandenborre> and the way it interferes with alsa
<olskolirc> hey guys.  how do i fix my /dev/video0 its missing from /dev please
<tyrion> hmm but i want to have this dynamically ... is this possible with KDE or some replacment packages ?
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<linkmaster03> WOW
<Pici> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Bridger> Wow.  Whoever's banning these people is very efficient.
<linkmaster03> it's a bot
<ubuntunoob> joaopinto: any ideas there?
<Bridger> Well, that explains it. ^^
<linkmaster03> :P
<joaopinto> no :|
<ubuntunoob> joaopinto: are you familiar with lspci?
<joaopinto> yes
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: ok, im back
<Blinny> What's the preferred method of setting up an /etc/skel for your users ? I made a dummy account, made all changes, then copied over /etc/skel but one thing is missing - The 'Places' menu doesn't show my Documents/Videos/Pictures folders; I think because the address references the dummy user's path to these folders.
<ubuntunoob> joaopinto: would you mind taking a look at my paste?  it is lspci -vvv | grep bridge
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: my kernals not upgraded, should i?
<Fallen[oqp]> hi ! since i upgraded from gutsy to hardy i can't manage to get my network ethernet controller work (dhcp does not work at least)
<Fallen[oqp]> what can i do ?
<Blinny> I'm looking into Sabayon and user profiles but I've tried it every year for a few years and it's never worked correctly.
<Fallen[oqp]> i tried to install from scratch with an ISO cd hardy but still the same
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: nah not yet. did you have the correct restriced drivers module installed?
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: i have 2.6.24-17-generic
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: ok, does 'uname -r' give you the same kernel version?
<dougsko> as in 2.6.24-17?
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: thats what it gave me
<linkmaster03> Is there a way to see what another Linux box is doing through SSH on my box?
<bazhang> Fallen[oqp], what does ifconfig show
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: and is that the version of restricted drivers package that you have installed?
<dodoman> hello
<dodoman> ca va
<dodoman> tu bouf
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: i dont know, where do i look?
<Pici> !en | dodoman
<ubottu> dodoman: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> Fallen[oqp], what is the chipset of that nic
<Fallen[oqp]> bazhang < it shoes my 2 ethernet controllers
<Fallen[oqp]> shows
<dodoman> ok sorry
<bazhang> !fr | dodoman
<ubottu> dodoman: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Fallen[oqp]> bazhang <  NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: synaptic. search for 'restricted drivers'
<Fallen[oqp]> it is mother board embedded ethernet controller
<bazhang> Fallen[oqp], neither works via sudo dhclient eth0?
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: 0.33.1 is what it says
<Fallen[oqp]> no bazhang
<Fallen[oqp]> it does not find any IP
<olskolirc> hey guys.  how do i fix my /dev/video0 its missing from /dev please
<ubuntunoob> bazhang: I was wondering if you could look at this paste and tell me if anything looks odd? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11836/
<epscylonb> is there an easy way to see what distro a box is running from the command line ?
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: and you might have said this already, but did you compile and install the drivers from the madwifi website?
<Fallen[oqp]> i tried with my laptop (under hardy too) on the same ethernet cable/socket and it does work
<bazhang> Fallen[oqp], this is directly to adsl modem or to router first
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: yeah but i also have the one from synaptics
<NeT_DeMoN> synatpic^
<Fallen[oqp]> <bazhang> Fallen[oqp], this is directly to adsl modem or to router first < what ?
<Blinny> epscylonb: lsbrelease or uname -a
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: thats not the right version number. there should be a restricted modules package for each kernel
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> Failed
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: and that could also be a big problem. i totally borked my drivers once by installing two versions of madwifi on top of each other
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: :S
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, what is that a paste of?
<epscylonb> uname -a gives me this 2.6.17-11-server
<Fallen[oqp]> i didn't understand what you said bazhang
<straakaatt9> A Mazda B2600 Pickup truck headlights are on in the parking lot.
<epscylonb> which distro is that ?
<kelvin911> how to make ps1 gamepad working in ubuntu?
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: when you installed the madwifi version, did you remove the ubuntu version of the drivers first?
<bazhang> Fallen[oqp], ethernet cable (yours) connected to your computer-->router?
<ubuntunoob> bazhang: lspci -vvv | grep bridge, something is wrong with my pci bridge
<linkmaster03> what was the name for 7.10
<jberg> hei i installed the latest ubuntu yesterday and everything worked fine except it didnt install firmware/drivers for my wireless network card. so i downloaded some but couldn't build them so i think i need build-essentials. but apt-get says it cant find build-essential?
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: no, i installed the ubuntu version over the website one
<Pici> linkmaster03: Gutsy Gibbon
<jberg> i've checked source-list and they look fine i think
<jberg> what could be wrong?
<linkmaster03> Pici: thank you
<sortudo_78> Please! here is my ifconfig am lspci, i cant get internet connection, what should i do? http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/4701
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, is that a hardware issue then?
<Fallen[oqp]> bazhang < i'm in a university room so i don"t know very well the network but i can assure you i changed nothing i just upgraded the software on my computer :) and it does work under windows XP
<Fallen[oqp]> and it works with my laptop
<Fallen[oqp]> so it's not linked to the routeur or adsl modem configuration
<Fallen[oqp]> it's just a linux issue
<Fallen[oqp]> i'm sure of that
<ubuntunoob> bazhang: im hoping it's not, does something on there look broken or out of place?
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h274/bob5929/Screenshot-2.png is a screenshot of my synaptic though
<bazhang> Fallen[oqp], you seem to have things well in hand then since you know what it is and what is not. cheers :)
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: oh man...here's what i suggest: read this, http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo, and pay close attention to the part where it shows you how to uninstall any madwifi that you already have. do what it says to uninstall what you have, then reinstall the restricted kernel modules package for your kernel through synaptic
<ubuntunoob> bazhang: my wireless card won't turn on, the wireless switch is set to off and it won't respond
<Fallen[oqp]> bazhang < but i don't understand at all my situation
<kelvin911> after i remove pulseaudio i dont have any system sound.  how to solve the problem??  do i need to sudo apt-get install esound??  i am using hardy
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: alright
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: those are the wrong packages
<Fallen[oqp]> why is it not working ? =)
<Fallen[oqp]> what i wanna do is simple and worked very well under gutsy
<Fallen[oqp]> just wanna get ip via dhcp
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: search for 'restricted' and look for ones that are called something like, "restricted-kernel-modules'
<NeT_DeMoN> alright
<bazhang> sortudo_78, that site wont open for me-->could you paste on paste.ubuntu.com please? obrigado :)
<kripz> does network manager use wpa_supplicant?
<olskolirc> is heron any good guys or is it buggy?
<R2r> how to use your bot??
<Fallen[oqp]> is there any network driver issue on hardy ??
<Pici> R2r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<R2r> ok
<Finiras> what is a good video editing program for ubuntu?
<kelvin911> olskolirc: hardy is buggy dont try it
<sortudo_78> bazhamg: ok
<Finiras> hardy is buggy?
<kelvin911> yes
<Fallen[oqp]> i think so :o
<Finiras> I haven't had any problems
<dougsko> NeT_DeMoN: the packages im talking about are actually called, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.xxx. the number on the end should match the number that 'uname -r' gave you
<Finiras> you mean ubuntu 8.04 with hardy rigth?
<kelvin911> yes 8.04
<NeT_DeMoN> dougsko: alright, thanks
<Finiras> whats so buggy about it
<kelvin911> fonts are fat
<kelvin911> longer to load
<kelvin911> sound is fcuked up
<kelvin911> doom3 no longer working
<Finiras> it takes like 20 seconds to load for me, and sound is al right
<Pici> kelvin911: Watch the language please.
<sortudo_78> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11838/
<kelvin911> is 20 second counted from after u put in your password?
<Finiras> from turning on my pc to password screen
<kelvin911> what about password to desktop?
<Finiras> about..... instantly? lol
<Triffid_Hunter> hi, what's the easiest way of installing i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc instead of i486 so I can use my ubuntu machines in my distcc cluster?
<zeno__> i want my extrnal drive to mount with -o sync (anything else i should want?) what do i replace defaults with in the /etc/fstab?
<Sarah> where are those 4 default wallpapers kept in ubuntu? i want to add a bunch of new desktop images to the same dir they are in, i like to keep everything organised like that
<kelvin911> used to be instantly but after i upgrade from gutsy now it takes like 15 seconds to load the desktop
<RickX> does anyone know if there is a GUI to edit video settings... which card driver, screen resolution, and sych?
<EmPeRoR> i coming  :D
<jberg> does anyone know why apt-get says it cant find build-essential?
<Finiras> so even if it takes 15 secs for you, wow, that sounds like a real pain ><
<mgolisch> jberg: you may not have enabled the required repositories
<mgolisch> jberg: maybe the cd is still the only repo, i bet its not on there
<nikitis> What's some good Audio Editing software.  e.g. to like cut songs in half and such?
<jberg> mgolisch:  http://rafb.net/p/WDp0eP40.html
<kelvin911> it used to take about 15 sec to start from turning on the computer to working desktop, but now it takes like 1 minute or longer
<mgolisch> jberg: and you did apt-get update?
<RickX> bbl ..
<zeno__> Sarah: find / -type f -iname "a_wallpaper_name"
<markvandenborre> nikitis: audacity?
<kelvin911> and sometimes when i click restart computer it just freezes
<jberg> mgolisch: hm no. maybe i should
<lobi> i have a problem with DRI
<mgolisch> jberg: yeah that refreshs the package lists
<sortudo_78> bazhang: did you see, it all right? inst is?
<lobi> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
<lobi> 531 drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
<lobi> 532 drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
<sortudo_78> isnt is?
<lobi> can anybody help me
<Sarah> zeno__, oh thanks, i couldnt see the name but i just found the path comes up when the mouse hovers over it anyway
<Sarah> and the name comes up as well lol
<zeno__> ah cool :)
<Orbulon> Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could give me pointers as to how to easily increase my resolution please
<Orbulon> (as in, more so then the defaults)
<Sarah> have you looked in system - preferences - screen resolution, thats where i increased mine
<Orbulon> yeah
<Andycas> Is there a way to have different icons on different workspaces
<Orbulon> as i said
<Orbulon> id like it to be larger then the default settings
<shadowjack> Orbulon, if you're using nvidia proprietary drivers you can use the nvidia configuration tool to tweak the resolution
<Orbulon> thanks shadowjack
<Orbulon> is that under hardware?
<shadowjack> Orbulon, if you have an nvidia card that is
<jberg> thanks that worked mgolisch
<Orbulon> i do fortunately
<mgolisch> is it true that the new nvidia drivers do not implement the randr stuff?
<tyrion_> ok, my problem seems not to be solvable with Gnome ... can i install KDE parallel to Gnome so that i can switch easily between them ?
<shadowjack> Orbulon, i think it's not in the menu by default. ill look just a sec
<jberg> but does anyone know how to get my wireless network card to work? its a broadcom b43 or something
<jussi01> tyrion: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Orbulon> thanks man
<epifanio> hi
<shadowjack> Orbulon, its in my "Preferences"  but im not using stock ubuntu, im using Linux Mint and their slab style menu
<tyrion_> and how do i switch between them ?
<mgolisch> jberg: not realy but iam sure there might be hints on the wiki
<mgolisch> only have intel wlan here
<Orbulon> eep
<Orbulon> heh
<mgolisch> that worked out of the box
<Orbulon> shadowjack, thanks
<shadowjack> Orbulon, if you dont see it anywhere, just open a terminal or alt*f2 and type nvidia-settings
<shadowjack> Orbulon, alt+f2
<Orbulon> oh dear
<epifanio> i'm tring to install libapache2-mod-mono  on ubuntu8.04,  but tring to install it, i need to remove some packages that i need for other things (php5 mapserver etc ...)
<Orbulon> shadowjack, that application does not exist for me :S
<v0lksman> Hello all!  Does anyone know how to completely disable the back/forward mouse buttons in FF3?
<sortudo_78> bazhang: did you see, it all right? inst is?
<epifanio> see : http://rafb.net/p/6iLl5j45.html
<Teo-> i am installing ubuntu on windows and when i restart the computer to kubuntu the installation falls down on 66% it says scanning the mirror and freezes ??
<sortudo_78> my ubuntu did not connect to the internet, i checked may router, the cable, and the network card driver realtek 8139, what more could i test ?
<sortudo_78> Hello! I am a Ubuntu 8.4 beginner, I just intalled that but having some probles with network connection, i tested my router and his DHCP server, the UTP RJ-45 cable, and my network interface card Realtek 8139 is perferct driver installed and working, the bug is in other place, Please! someone could help me ???
<shadowjack> Orbulon, if you are using nvidia 3d accelration drivers, you should have it
<Orbulon> shadowjack, apparently not :S
<shadowjack> Orbulon, then you need to enable the restricted drivers
<shadowjack> Orbulon, look for "Restricted Drivers Manager"
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: what does networkmanager show?
<gentlyninja> is there a open source alternative to create flash files?
<Orbulon> shadowjack, thanks working now, i could have sworn i had them turned on, thanks heaps
<Teo-> i am installing ubuntu 8.04 on windows and when i restart the computer to ubuntu the installation falls down on 66% it says scanning the mirror and freezes ??
<shadowjack> Orbulon, prego :)
<Orbulon> peace all seeya
<sortudo_78> mgolish: wired conection and dial up conection.
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: does it show up as connected?
<sortudo_78> poit to poit connection
<sortudo_78> no
<Vlavv> Hi.
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: usualy it should connect on its own if the cable is pluged in
<Holyhandgrenade> hey people .... how can i start a dist upgrade via cd rom?
<sortudo_78> it says roaming mode enebled
<mgolisch> sure you are looking in networkmanager?
<heymr> linux = kernal
<mgolisch> that sounds like the network properties in the system menu
<heymr> right?
<mgolisch> heymr: yeah
<sortudo_78> i am not shure
<sortudo_78> i did, system > managemet < network
<RickX> does ctrl-alt-f2 not take you to a text login in Ubuntu?
<shadowjack> Holyhandgrenade, ive only done a linux upgrade once in all the years ive been using it and it was such a disaster i always do a fresh install.
<barlrol> hey fellaz
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: there should be a litle icon the notification area
<sortudo_78> mgolisch: with comanda teste dhcp ?
<sortudo_78> with command testes dhcp?
<Holyhandgrenade> are there any other options to the disastrous effect of dist upgrade without having to swip clean my installation?
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: you can manualy aquire a dhcp address using sudo dhclient networkinterfacename
<barlrol> is there a better video player than vlc player to play x264 mkv files...in windows i use ffdshow decoder and it plays perfectly but in vlc ints all choppy
<tyrion_> how can i switch between KDE and Gnome when i have both installed ?
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: for example sudo dhclient eth0 if thats your wired network interface
<Holyhandgrenade> tyron you cant
<shadowjack> Holyhandgrenade, yes, create a home partition and do a fresh install on a seperate partition
<mgolisch> barlrol: i used mplayer, it worked very well
<shadowjack> Holyhandgrenade, and there is a good tutorial for that, just a sec
<mgolisch> barlrol: and i think in totem it worked too
<axplus> I'm new in linux/Ubuntu8.04 , how can i do ping in terminal  (ex in win : ping -t google.com)
<gordonjcp> tyrion_: you get an option to pick which one you want to use when you log in
<mgolisch> but i may be wrong
<sortudo_78> dhcpdiscover
<Holyhandgrenade> tyron you can have both cores installed , in that case you can use apps from other deb based dists as well
<gordonjcp> axplus: the same
<Catcheeto> Where does VMware store the HD files?
<mntzn> For some reason my cpu is only used at 800 mhz, when i start firefox or simmilar it jumps to 2.20 and again to 800, how can i disable this?
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: do you get an ip?
<tyrion_> gordonjcp thx
<gordonjcp> axplus: -t sets ttl, so it takes a parameter
<sortudo_78> no working leases in persisten database - sleeping
<barlrol> mgolish: ok did u have to download some codecs or libraries or anything...i have a 3.0 ghz amd dual core...it shouldnt be choppy
<gordonjcp> tyrion_: it's one of the menus at the bottom on the login screen
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: did you run the command i told you?
<ljsoftnet> What does this mean, "For pre wine-0.9.47 versions only"?
<sortudo_78> tes
<shadowjack> Holyhandgrenade, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<v0lksman> Does anyone know how to completely disable the back/forward mouse button gestures in FF3?
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: looks like it cant reach your dhcp server
<gordonjcp> ljsoftnet: just what it says, it's intended for versions of wine before 0.9.47
<Holyhandgrenade> shadowjack i never managed to correctly own the home partition after the new inst
<sortudo_78> i got a ip
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: is eth0 your wired interface?
<newbie204> For some unknown reason i am unable to use update manager and synaptic. When I try to start synaptic i see starting administrative application tab which disappears in a few seconds and nothing happens
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: oh ok
<mgolisch> :)
<ljsoftnet> gordonjcp ok
<shadowjack> Holyhandgrenade, ubuntu should have a seperate home partition by default, i dont know why they dont
<vegombrei> is there a skype for ubuntu ?
<axplus> if i wort ping -t google.com in terminal i get Usage: ping [-LRUbdfnqrvVaA] [-c count] [-i interval] [-w deadline]
<axplus>             [-p pattern] [-s packetsize] [-t ttl] [-I interface or address]
<axplus>             [-M mtu discovery hint] [-S sndbuf]
<axplus>             [ -T timestamp option ] [ -Q tos ] [hop1 ...] destination
<FloodBot2> axplus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Anacranom, you messaged me?
<newbie204> when i click on update manager it starts but i am unable to download any updates
<gordonjcp> axplus: -t needs a parameter
<sortudo_78> mgolisch: please take a look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11838/
<gordonjcp> axplus: What exactly are you trying to do?
<DracoZA> what do I need to enable/install to be able read smb shares ?
<Holyhandgrenade> newbie204: maybe you should try running apt get from the terminal to see apts output
<barlrol> mgolish: ok did u have to download some codecs or libraries or anything...i have a 3.0 ghz amd dual core...it shouldnt be choppy
<shadowjack> Holyhandgrenade, its easy actually. sudo into the users control thingy and change the permissions
<white_eagle> hello, I connected another monitor to my laptop, but I don't know how to activate it
<v0lksman> DracoZA: smbfs
<white_eagle> in gutsy there was screens and graphics I think
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: looks good, the question is why didnt networkmanager do that on its own
<white_eagle> I don't know how can I configure it with hardy and the ati driver
<shadowjack> Holyhandgrenade, but yeah, its a hassle. thats why i do fresh installs :)
<DracoZA> tx v0lksman
<sortudo_78> i got an ip but cat ping my gateway :(
<mgolisch> network manager is installed by default right?
<Catcheeto> vegombrei: Yeah, you can get skype from apt-get, sudo apt-get install skype
<newbie204> Holyhandgrenade,  it says unable to resolve nom which is my computers hostname
<sortudo_78> 192.168.0.1
<mgolisch> it seemed to be for me atleast
<white_eagle> any tips?
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: what does it say?
<mntzn> How can i make ubuntu use my cpu @ 100% ?
<sortudo_78> unrriachable
<sortudo_78> unrriechabe
<gordonjcp> mntzn: "stress"
<gordonjcp> mntzn: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Triffid_Hunter> mntzn: I often use transcode for that, or gcc
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: maybe your routing table is screwed
<shadowjack> Holyhandgrenade, its also why i usually wait 3 months or more before i upgrade after a new release. once i skipped an upgrade entirely just so i wouldnt have to deal with the mess
<Triffid_Hunter> mntzn: while true; do echo; done works, but only uses a couple parts of your cpu, whereas transcode tends to use most of it
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: but usualy you should be able to reach computers in the same subnet
<newbie204> resolved
<tyrion_> is there a way to configure libnotify so that the boxes are opening at the left bottom in a horizontal order ?
<Holyhandgrenade> newbie204: can you try running :sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade: in your terminal please
<sortudo_78> ping 192.168.0.1 > Destination Host Unrreachable
<gordonjcp> axplus: did you solve your ping problem?
<mntzn> gordonjcp: well it's only used @ 36%
<mntzn> somekind of powersave i think
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: and 192.168.0.1 is definetly right?
<gordonjcp> mntzn: uhm
<newbie204> Holyhandgrenade,  no need i think its resolved i needed to left the hostname field blank in my network settings
<sortudo_78> yes
<gordonjcp> mntzn: it's not meant to be at 100% all the time
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: was that the ip the dhcp response came from?
<newbie204> Holyhandgrenade,  thank you
<axplus> in need to get time out from my site
<mntzn> even if set cpufreq -g performance it goes to lowest in 10 secs
<sortudo_78> 192.168.0.1 is my router, i have dual boot, o windows is everything all right
<gordonjcp> axplus: what does ping -t do in Windows?
<newbie204> Holyhandgrenade,  by the way i am disliking 8.04 each day. First of all i dont like firefox beta 3 which freezes often
<vegombrei> Catcheeto: doesn't work :(
<white_eagle> how can I configure the other monitor using the ati drivers on my laptop (hardy system)?
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: and ifconfig list that you have an ip in the same subnet?
<axplus> axplus@axplus-desktop:~$ ping -t
<axplus> ping: option requires an argument -- t
<axplus> Usage: ping [-LRUbdfnqrvVaA] [-c count] [-i interval] [-w deadline]
<axplus>             [-p pattern] [-s packetsize] [-t ttl] [-I interface or address]
<axplus>             [-M mtu discovery hint] [-S sndbuf]
<FloodBot2> axplus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<axplus>             [ -T timestamp option ] [ -Q tos ] [hop1 ...] destination
<Fallenou> here is my problem : http://pastebin.com/m38a16b1c
<white_eagle> I remember 'screens and graphics' in gutsy, but I can't see anything like that in hardy
<shadowjack> newbie204, from what ive seen of ubuntu, new releases are like star trek movies, every other release sucks
<newbie204> Holyhandgrenade, i tried to download firefox 2 and even with firefox two i am unable to install google browser sync plugin
<Fallenou> i tried killing nm-applet it  does not work
<gordonjcp> axplus: hello, are you listening to me?
<v0lksman> white_eagle: check out urandr....
<axplus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11839/
<mgolisch> axplus: -t needs an argument, didnt we tell you that?
<sortudo_78> mgolisch: it is not a fisical foult, becaose i got ip and dns configuration atomatcaly
<newbie204> shadowjack,  but its a lts it had to be better
 * gordonjcp stabs axplus with a rolled-up man page
<v0lksman> white_eagle: but with an ATI it will be very hit or miss
<Catcheeto> vegombrei: What version are you running?
<white_eagle> v0lksman: ??
<newbie204> shadowjack,  i am thinking about going back to 7.10 which was quite stable and bug free atleast for me
<sortudo_78> i am sure it is not a fisical problem
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: yeah but something must be wrong
<white_eagle> v0lksman: I can't run urandr from terminal
<ir1> ohyeah, 7.04 was also stable
<v0lksman> white_eagle: you aren't in X at all?
<ir1> firefox 3 suckz ATM
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: type sudo route -n
<sortudo_78> not in layer 1
<white_eagle> v0lksman: ??
<white_eagle> v0lksman: I am in gnome
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: and paste the output on a nopaste service
<shadowjack> newbie204, im still on 7.10 and dont plan on updating anytime soon
<white_eagle> vorian: currently
<Holyhandgrenade> newbie204: i use kubuntu so i think we may face different problems.
<v0lksman> white_eagle: right...so download and install the urandr package and run it
<gordonjcp> axplus: I'm trying to help you solve your problem but you appear to be ignoring me.  Have you solved your problem?
<sortudo_78> my ifconfig has changed
<sortudo_78> i will rebbot
<v0lksman> white_eagle: http://albertomilone.com/urandr.html
<axplus> no
<shadowjack> newbie204, and the last lts release was awful for me
<axplus> but i wont
<msshams> ﻿i want run a script every hour only one time. is this true? ﻿0 * * * * sh /root/ref-ip-ban.sh
<mgolisch> axplus: if you use -t why dont you give it the required arguemtn as shown in the help message?
<gordonjcp> axplus: ok, right, what exactly does -t do in Windows?
<legend2440> white_eagle: screens and graphics is under Other in menu but you have to open menu editor and click it for it to show
<barlrol> mgolish: in mplayer it says to many packets in buffer when i try to play this movie
<gordonjcp> axplus: you said you were trying to get the same result as 'ping -t' in Windows, but I don't know what that does
<v0lksman> legend2440: thx....didn't know that!  cooL!
<white_eagle> legend2440: oh, thanks
<mgolisch> gordonjcp: it sends pings forever
<gordonjcp> mgolisch: ah
<rutgermasi> !repeat | white_eagle
<ubottu> white_eagle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mgolisch> gordonjcp: until ctrl+c
<white_eagle> ??
<white_eagle> rutgermasi: what?
<axplus> it's give me time out for server
<rutgermasi> What was your question?
<Catcheeto> gordonjcp: ping -t in windows just keeps pinging till you hit ctrl+c
<barlrol> mgolish: in mplayer it says to many packets in buffer when i try to play this movie
<white_eagle> rutgermasi: I already solved it ;)
<mgolisch> barlrol: is that movie finished?
<barlrol> now just starts
<mgolisch> barlrol: i had the same with a movie that was still torrenting
<barlrol> no
<barlrol> its a 1080p file though
<rutgermasi> white_eagle: Ok ;), but there is an alternative to Screen&Graphics in menu: 'nvidia-settings'
<mgolisch> ther emight be too much missing
<v0lksman> rutgermasi: he's using ATI
<mgolisch> watched a h264 mkv with 1280x800 or something yesterday
<mgolisch> it worked flawlessly
<white_eagle> rutgermasi: I am an ati user
<Andycas> why doesnt rythmbox want to play networked content?
<joeKr> When I install the restricted Nvidia driver, I "must manually configure", but I can't find any settings that work, it doesn't pass "X test" on nVidia, nv, or VESA.  And the only resolutions are 640x480 or 800x600.  What's wrong?
<spindle> Hello all
<derspankster> Andycas, The only program that I've found that will play media over my network is movie player.
<shadowjack> Andycas, you may need restriced codes
<polvancamp> hi, I'm having gnome-volume-control segfaulting on me here
<sortudo_78> mgolish, i rebboted, now the routes is ok it is correct
<polvancamp> not too amusing
<shadowjack> Andycas, restricted codecs
<mgolisch> sortudo_78: ok
<polvancamp> where can I best report this?
<Prefix> joeKr: Set your monitor in displayconfig-gtk
<kripz> does network manager use wpa_supplicant?
<Prefix> joeKr: run displayconfig-gtk as root and set up your screen
<mgolisch> kripz: yeah iam quite sure it does
<rutgermasi> white_eagle: That's why i asked to repeat your question ;)
<mgolisch> kripz: i dont know of any other supplicant thats availiable
<mgolisch> for linux/unix
<Mikeg> hi
 * spass is away: idzie w teeworlds mieszać \o/
<Mikeg> everyone, how to move the mysql data directory to difference directory?
<spindle> Hi Mikeg
<Mikeg> spindle: hi
<XB23> why would you need to mikeg?
<Mikeg> spindle: any idea?
<mgolisch> i think its one setting in the conf only
<XB23> i guess reinstall mysql with --prefix==
<mgolisch> datadir or so
<shadowjack> Andycas, also, most gtk gnome media players have major show stoppers. i dont know why but no one can get them right. i suggest trying Amarok
<Mikeg> not really.
<Mikeg> I had changed the configuration file.
<axplus> ?
<Mikeg> in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<white_eagle> bye
<sortudo_78> i think i will have to change tu suse :(((
<Sarah> hmm so rythmbox said i needed some codec, and it searched and found gstreamer, now the files it wants to install are named libsidplay1 and gstreamer0.10-plugin-ugly ... that -ugly bit isnt very reassuring, is that an ok thing to download?
<adrien> bonjour
<black971> hello
<joeKr> Prefix: OK, I'll try it.  BRB...
<kripz> this is my working wpa_supplicant.conf: http://pastebin.com/m5f502f85, can i use network manager instead? if so, which settings do i choose?
<shadowjack> Sarah, yes, its ok. i dont know why they name them like that
<adrien> il y a des fr ici ?
<shadowjack> Sarah, it scares new users but its ok
<Sarah> lol thanks
<spindle> Nope, sorry. Thinking of a similar problem, but installed xine player and codecs and worked itself out.
<_adriaan> Sarah: yeah, it's something with the nonfree part
<Mikeg> no one know this issue in ubuntu8?
<black971> i have a problem with unreal ircd. plz help me
<mgolisch> Mikeg: whats wrong?
<derspankster> Andycas, Actually, I misspoke, I can get rythymbox to play network mp3
<mgolisch> Mikeg: isnt there those basedir and datadir settings?
<Mikeg> mguolisch: I can't move my mysql datadir to difference directory.
<DracoZA> I need to copy a file from my desktop to a usr/share folder however I cant do it via the gui as it says I dont have permissions, whats the copy command from console ?
<mgolisch> what happens if you do? @ Mikeg
<Mikeg> mgolisch: I had changed the configuration file.
<Mikeg> say:May 13 19:54:54 ghw kernel: [ 2017.285441] audit(1210679694.777:33): type=1503 operation="inode_create" requested_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" name="/home/mysql/ghw.lower-test" pid=9583 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" namespace="default"
<rutgermasi> Mikeg: Why should you not use mysqldump?
<Moya> hi
<_adriaan> DracoZA: sudo cp mydir /usr/share/mycopieddir
<Mikeg> rutgermasi: use mysqldump?
<Mikeg> no
<sortudo_78> moglisch: what else could i try ?
<DracoZA> thankx _adriaan
<Moya> no french  ?
<Mikeg> I need mysqld work on difference datadir.
<Mikeg> if I use /var/lib/msyql, it is ok.
<Mikeg> it can work, I can start mysqld.
<gordonjcp> axplus: so it pings forever and tells you how long the ping took?
<rutgermasi> Mikeg: edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<spindle> Is there anyone here that knows about a problem with the HD thrashing constantly on a desktop, even in the logon screen?...
<mgolisch> Mikeg: did you alter the permissions on the new dir?
<Mikeg> but I move the datadir to difference place, it can't work.
<Andycas> derspankster: how?
<kling0n> lol: http://xkcd.com/416/ b sure to read the alt text :)
<Mikeg> mgolisch, yeah, let me check.
<mgolisch> Mikeg: like that the mysql user has write permission to that stuff?
<adrien> french ?
<rutgermasi> Mikeg: what says mysql in his error log or terminal?
<Pici> !fr | adrien
<ubottu> adrien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Pici> !ot | kling0n
<ubottu> kling0n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kling0n> got it :)
<Mikeg> drwxr-xr-x  3 mysql mysql  4096 2008-05-13 19:53 mysql
<gordonjcp> kling0n: heh
<Mikeg> I think it is ok.
<adrien> ha merci c'est ce que je voulais
<Mikeg> the permission is ok.
<gordonjcp> kling0n: I thought about writing a patch for Network Manager to automatically wave aircrack-ng at WEP and WPA/PSK connections ;-)
<mgolisch> Mikeg: what error message do you get?
<rutgermasi> Mikeg: what says mysql in his error log or terminal?
<Andycas> derspankster: nvm, amarok is playing it fine
<Mikeg> where can i pasted the error message?
<Mikeg> Can I pasted them in here?
<rutgermasi> !pastebin | Mikeg
<ubottu> Mikeg: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<derspankster> Andycas, build a playlist by browsing to the file location on your server.
<derspankster> Andycas, I just added everything I have on my server
<Mikeg> I had pasted, why can not see it here?
<Mikeg> strange.
<DracoZA> whats the command line to rename a file ?
<derspankster> Andycas, amarok and rythymbox are about the same
<kling0n> gordonjcp: gould be a plugin to network manager
<gordonjcp> kling0n: yeah
<barlrol> is there a task manager built into ubuntu...there is a movie playing and i closed vlc but i still hear audio
<gordonjcp> kling0n: could be tricky, some net drivers need to be patched to allow injection
<BUGabundo_work> can some one please test run seahorse from a shell?
<BUGabundo_work> sorry
<kling0n> barlrol: alt-f2 then "killall -9 vlc"
<BUGabundo_work> sshfs
<BUGabundo_work> I just get a buch of "dump" messages
<DracoZA> can someone tell me the command to rename a file, I thought it was rn but not
<barlrol> klingOn: thanks is there a gui interface task manager?
<BUGabundo_work> DracoZA: mv
<DracoZA> tx BUGabundo_work
<kling0n> gordonjcp: but could be made to work for supported drivers first :)
<BUGabundo_work> DracoZA: no prob
<BUGabundo_work> DracoZA: can you repay back by testing sshfs?
<kling0n> barlrol: gnome-system-monitor
<BUGabundo_work> to see if it is just me, or if it is a bug?
<kling0n> barlrol: you can add it to your gnome panel as an applet
<kripz> this is my working wpa_supplicant.conf: http://pastebin.com/m5f502f85, can i use network manager instead? if so, which settings do i choose?
<DracoZA> BUGabundo_work, you tell me how and sure
<vegombrei> hi is there a terminal based web browser ?
<gordonjcp> vegombrei: links, or lynx
<gordonjcp> vegombrei: or even elinks
<BUGabundo_work> DracoZA: sudo apt-get install sshfs (if you don't have it yet)
<vegombrei> gordonjcp: thanks :)
<derspankster> can't get a rise from anyone on #awn but is anyone using awn having trouble with the weather applet not updating?
<BUGabundo_work> DracoZA: then just run it from a shell
<kling0n> kripz: it should be able to.... try shutting down the wpa_supplicant and connecting through the network manager
<DracoZA> BUGabundo_work, k where do you want me to connect to ?
<vegombrei> gordonjcp: none of them are installed .. isnt there one with a w2 something ?
<kripz> kling0n, im not sure what settings to use, i chose wpa enterprise, ttls, but couldnt find md5 anywhere?
<BUGabundo_work> DracoZA: no need to connect nowhere
<BUGabundo_work> just test it
<gordonjcp> vegombrei: possibly
<kling0n> kripz: it doesn't autodetect ?
<kling0n> kripz: should be able to be negotiable
<BUGabundo_work> DracoZA: if it fails, as it does with me, you get a lot of lines with dump
<DracoZA> BUGabundo_work, it runs : "missing host" is the response
<BUGabundo_work> so it is on my side
<BUGabundo_work> thanks, DracoZA
<kripz> kling0n, for phase2 type there is no md5
<DracoZA> :)
<BUGabundo_work> DracoZA: one more thing
<BUGabundo_work> 32 or 64 bits
<FooAtari> if I mount a second hard drive to a folder inside my home folder, and then formatted my primary hard drive containing that home folder would it format the second hard drive as it was mounted there?
<wirechief_> anyone have a idea why it takes 10 minutes for a Sony Laptop to boot a Ubunto 8.04 livecd ?
<mgolisch> Mikeg: you need to  paste there, then copy and paste the url in here
<alexi5> what is the RFC number for the http protocol
<mgolisch> alexi5: ask google
<BUGabundo_work> DracoZA: one more thing: 32 or 64 bits?
<TimothyP> Hi, I have configured software raid on ubuntu server, I have /dev/md0 which seems to be 0GB , then /dev/md2 and /dev/md3 (which is mounted / ) and the server is working. but array-info says md2 and m3 are not clean, but contain no errors, I get the same at start up
<TimothyP> what does it mean
<leif_> does steam games run fine in wine
<FooAtari> some do leif_
<bazhang> !appdb | leif_ check here
<leif_> ok nice
<ubottu> leif_ check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ubnoob> Hi, I was wondering what people suggest for a swap partition for the latest Ubuntu download?
<Mikeg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11845/
<Redfoxy> hi all
<TimothyP> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<BUGabundo_work> ubnoob: 2xRAM as usual
<gordonjcp> ubnoob: typically people say twice as much swap as RAM
<Redfoxy> boys, i've a toshiba l30-114 and iv'e troubles with my audio card, it look like recognized but i cannot hear nothing... and i cannot change the volume in the mixer
<BUGabundo_work> mine is 8.4GiBs
<Redfoxy> any info?
<BUGabundo_work> I have 4GiBs of RAM
<gordonjcp> ubnoob: this is kind of "received wisdom" though, which made sense 20 years ago
<Mikeg> mgolisch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11845/
<Mikeg> it is here.
<ubnoob> Wow, well, I'm sporting 4 gigs of RAM on this laptop...That's a lot of space for memory, hmm?
<Mikeg> pls help me.
<Hote1> anyone here able to help me out with minicom?
<gordonjcp> Hote1: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Hote1> I just installed a fresh 8.04, ran setup with a USB to Serial device /dev/ttyUSB0
<gordonjcp> ubnoob: incidentally with 2GB of RAM I basically can't see a difference between swap being on and swap being off
<Hote1> and I get this when starting up
<Hote1> minicom: ../iconv/loop.c:430: internal_utf8_loop_single: Assertion `inptr - bytebuf > (state->__count & 7)' failed.
<Hote1>                                                                                                                    Aborted
<gordonjcp> Hote1: pastebin
<gordonjcp> ah, it's only one line
<gordonjcp> Hote1: weird
<Hote1> yeah, that is what I thought
<GhostFish2_> HELP Please I keep getting " Desktop effects could not be enabled " when I try and run compiz.. But if I do a compiz --replace it gives me an error about my screen being too big.. 2560 X 1024 . If I shrink it . and run compiz --replace I get the white screen of DEATH!!! help please...
<gordonjcp> iconv is to do with utf8 conversion
<ubnoob> gordonjcp, so do you suggest skipping this step all together? I'm planning on using Ubuntu almost exclusively for college and work, so I wont NEED a lot of ram, but there was a deal on the dell website *Shrug* I figured, the more the merrier.
<Hote1> it was working for a while on my 7.10 upgrade to 8.04, I screwed something up royally and decided to re-install yesterday when I noticed this message on that system
<harris> heyyyy guyss,, how can I delete a program?
<laeg> harris: applications > add/remove
<bazhang> harris how installed
<LadyNikon> harris: go into synaptic.. select the package for deletion
<zephyr> harris, sudo apt-get remove <program>
<Mikeg> look like the audit some limited.
<gordonjcp> ubnoob: set it up anyway, it can't hurt
<Tm_T> ubnoob: have swap, a bit more than you have ram
<Tm_T> ubnoob: you would love swap if you like to use suspend or hibernate
<zephyr> if cups does not autodetect my printer, how do I install the necessary driver?
<gordonjcp> Hote1: try googling for just the bit about "internal_utf8_loop_single"
<Hote1> gordonjcp, do you think I might be missing some sort of package?
<gordonjcp> Hote1: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=423017
<ubottu> Debian bug 423017 in minicom "internal_utf8_loop_single: Assertion" [Normal,Open]
<ubnoob> Tm_T, oh! Is that it's main purpose? I'm a huge fan of hibernates and suspends on Windows
<Mikeg> mgolisch?
<gordonjcp> Hote1: also http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=413934
<Mikeg> are you here now?
<ubottu> Debian bug 413934 in minicom "minicom crashes if LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 is set - with LANG=POSIX it works fine" [Normal,Open]
<ubnoob> So much easier than worrying about wasting battery power between classes, shutting down and starting up each time
<Tm_T> ubnoob: no, but it is used to that too
<khamael> after I upgraded to hardy, sound won`t work with zsnes. I have tried all the "zsnes -ad" commands
<Tm_T> ubnoob: swap is "extend" to your ram
<Hote1> gordonjcp, so it is a sit and wait situation?
<ubnoob> Tm_T, alright, thanks, and just allocate the rest to the root mount point? Or are there any other linux "kernals" of wisdom (Pun-tastic) I should know about partitioning?
<kiosk> bona
<skyowner> hi
<skyowner> is anyone here have an Inspiron 1525 ?
<skyowner> ???
<Mikeg> mgolisch: seem to I got it.
<gordonjcp> Hote1: the second link I posted suggested something
<Mikeg> may be the selinux-policy-default issue
<Jack_Sparrow> skyowner yes.. in many parts....
<ubnoob> Skyowner, I do :)
<ubnoob> Currently installing Ubuntu on her right now :)
<gordonjcp> ubnoob: it's probably a good idea to make /home a separate partition, so when you need to reinstall you don't need to blow away your existing data
<Redfoxy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11847/ <-- what lsmod, lspci and aplay tell about my audio card
<ubnoob> gordonjcp, so how much room should I use for root, do you think?
<gordonjcp> !partitions
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jack_Sparrow> Redfoxy Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<gordonjcp> hm, not quite what I was looking for
<dj_shoo> hi all. got a question. i've got an Ubuntu 8.04, Gnome, configured autologon and hibernate. after resume from hibernate system asks for a password. how can i resume directly to desktop, without prompting for password?
<GhostFish2_> HELP Please I keep getting " Desktop effects could not be enabled " when I try and run compiz.. But if I do a compiz --replace it gives me an error about my screen being too big.. 2560 X 1024 . If I shrink it . and run compiz --replace I get the white screen of DEATH!!! help please... I'm runnign a ATI X1950 card
<Tm_T> ubnoob: you perhaps like to have /home in separate partition
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<msnbot> my ubuntu hardy doesn't append mshome.net dns suffix that is served from a winxp sp3 pro ICS. the hostname of ubuntu is Kubuntu. so I need whole network should recognise it by Kubuntu.mshome.net. how can I achieve that?
<Tm_T> ubnoob: / needs 20 G at top (usually much less is way enough)
<Redfoxy> thanky jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<xinu1> Hi, I am using hardy and since official release date, when I go into 'update manager' i see no updates. it this ok?
<ubnoob> Tm_T, eep...Really? I don't have that much space, I only left about 30 gigs for Linux out of the 120 gig hard drive, because I wasn't putting anything heavy duty into it
<Andycas> how to add "sudo conky" to be launched at startup?
<ikonia> xinu1: depends if the packages you have installed have updates available
<Jack_Sparrow> GhostFish2_ PLease drop the help-me text and /join #Compiz
<Andycas> And do i need to enter password each time?
<gordonjcp> Andycas: What exactly are you trying to do?
<ikonia> xinu1: there have not been many updates since stble
<Tm_T> ubnoob: oh, then, just rest for the system, it's still enough
<jussi01> !bum | Andycas
<ubottu> Andycas: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xinu1> ikonia: thnx
<Andycas> gordonjcp: i need to launch conky with sudo, else it wont read data from hddtemp.
<ubnoob> Tm_T, Well, I know Vista uses around 7 gigs of hard drive space off the CD, at least ultimate does...Assuming Linux is lighter weight, do you think 5 or 8 could handle root?
<Tm_T> ubnoob: heh, prolly even 4 is enough
<Tm_T> ubnoob: but put just one partition, with that small space you might lose flexibility
<genii> Min somewhere like 2.6
<Jack_Sparrow> ubnoob I have run as little as 4
<gordonjcp> Andycas: hm, you might be looking for something like suid
<ubnoob> Tm_T, great :) Thank you, and you too Gordonjcp, for your help! :)
<gordonjcp> Andycas: maybe googling for something like "run conky as root"
<gordonjcp> ubnoob: good luck ;-)
<Tm_T> ubnoob: FYI, my / uses only ~4 G and I have "huge" install, sorta, getting bigger soon actually :-P
<greg__> salve a tutti
<msnbot> my ubuntu hardy doesn't append mshome.net dns suffix. how can I make it append? and the full host address will be Kubuntu.mshome.net
<bazhang> !it | greg__
<ubottu> greg__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubnoob> Tm_T, wow, ok :) I was going to customize the look a little bit, since from what I hear that's one of the most awesome things about Linux
<ubnoob> Hope that wont take up too much space hehe
<Tm_T> ubnoob: meet us in #ubuntu-offtopic and we'll talk more
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes | ubnoob
<ubottu> ubnoob: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubnoob> Ah thank you Jack :)
<ubnoob> Ubotu still a fan of the botsnacks?
<ubnoob> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. also look at videos on youtube for ideas on what you can make compiz do to be cute
<ubnoob> hehe
<laeg> ubnoob: there are compiz-fusion official release videos on their site
<Jack_Sparrow> ubnoob I have 3d windows that float off the cube and fishies swimming inside the cube etc..
<ubnoob> That sounds cool!
<mgolisch> wow my comp allways dies when activating compiz
<Sarah> how do you get the fish Jack_Sparrow ?
<laeg> wouldn't it be cool if we could have multiple OS running on one screen with compiz cube
<mgolisch> that old geforce fx 5200go with 32mb ram has a hard time rendering all that stuff
<mgolisch> :)
<laeg> i don't mean a virtual machine
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarah it is an addone that I had to compile...  I can probably find the link if you like
<Sarah> oh
<kripz> does ntwork manager support phase2 md5?
<Sarah> nah thats ok, thanks though
<Jack_Sparrow> any time
<Sarah> i really should cut back on the unnecessary effects
<Sarah> lol
<Andycas> whats the "users settings" terminal command?
<cq_> hi... i just installed the system, time and date settings won't update automatically (I can't select the checkbox) even though I have ntp and ntpdate installed... any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarah ok.. start by removing gdm..  :)  Just kidding people..
<Sarah> lol
<skyowner> i don't understabnd why after installing backports modules for my Dell Inspiron to enable Front microphone
<skyowner> (what does'nt work)
<skyowner> but after boot i did not have net anymor ei needed to do a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Jack_Sparrow> skyowner /join #Alsa
<STSX> I'm trying to stop "dansguardian" from loading on startup w/o uninstalling it. I ran update-rc.d to remove it from the startup scripts, and it seemed to work since I don't see any reference to dansguardian in any of the /etc/rcX.d folders, but it still ends up somehow being loaded. What am I missing?
<ghaith> hey, is there a way i can install only selected apps in ubuntu, i need for example to install just mysql, a C compiler and libpcap, probably additional stuff, but not the selection from ubuntu's main cd, and i dont' want to download the full ubuntu server cd for just these
<hostf4cekilla> ghaith: look for netinstall mini.iso
<ghaith> hostf4cekilla, thx
<simNIX> i just did a fresh 8.04 install - I would like to add filezilla - when I type it at the command line I dont get what to type to install it (like it do get with for instance mc) - I gave enabled all repositories by default in synaptic
<m00se> ync
<vegombrei> hi how do i set up an ftp so my friends can connect to my computer and download movies and stuff
<simNIX> do I need to add a repository ?
<m00se> sorry, my connection was reset
<rutgermasi> simNIX: 'sudo apt-get install filezilla' I think
<Jack_Sparrow> !filezilla
<ubottu> Factoid filezilla not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !find filezilla
<ubottu> Found: filezilla, filezilla-common, filezilla-locales
<Byan> can anyone tell me off hand what ubuntu's kernel was at, at the launch of the last release?
<codecain1> how can I tell what type of memory hardware is installed in bash?
<mgolisch> ghaith: maybe install using debootstrap or look if the install cd has a minimal installation option
<simNIX> tnx
<rutgermasi> Byan: 8.04 (hardy) has: uname -r
<rutgermasi> 2.6.24-16-generic
<KRF> codecain, lshw
<Jack_Sparrow> simNIX rutgermasi has it right
<KRF> vegombrei, there are so many howtos for that
<simNIX> I thought since when I typed mc it sayd do apt-get install mc that it would for every program
<mgolisch> codecain1: lshw maybe
<rutgermasi> codecain1: try the package 'hwinfo'
<lartza_> What's the best lightweight MEDIA player and audio player? Not most lightweight, just some of the top.
<codecain1> ty
<rsk> lartza_: MPlayer
<spass> lartza_, aplay :P
<rsk> or XMMS
<Byan> rutgermasi: I would've done that but i'm not running it atm >_>
<mgolisch> mplayer allmost plays everything
<lartza_> xmms is not mediaplayer and it sucks
<mgolisch> what would you want more?
<lartza_> is mplayer lightweight then?
<rsk> why does xmms suck
<simNIX> vlc is IMHO also nice
<gaokai> could anybody tell me how to install tar1.13 on ubuntu8.04?i have to install cadence.
<ghaith> mgolisch, as far as i know the default cd has only a standard installation, but what's debootstrap? let's google
<lartza_> it just sucks rsk, it's ancient
<joaopinto> Mikeg, Ubuntu Hardy ships with apparmor, I am not sure there is a mysql profile for it
<rsk> lartza_: chekl the cvs it's still developed = not ancient.
<Mikeg> joaopinto:
<Mikeg> thanks
<Mikeg> I got it now.
<joaopinto> if there is that could be blocking the accessed on an unpexected dir
<Jack_Sparrow> lartza_ please tone down your comments, this is a support room, we dont do polls or best applications.
<joaopinto> it's a security profile
<lartza_> simNIX, VLC's playlist management sucks
<rsk> lartza_: and there was a recent realse.
<lartza_> Jack_Sparrow: I'm finding good lightweight mediaplayer
<Mikeg> /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.msyqld
<lartza_> Cant find any
<joaopinto> Mikeg, ok, you foound it, nice :)
<mgolisch> mplayer
<mgolisch> :)
<erUSUL> gaokai: what's wrong with the version of tar that ships wit ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> lartza_ we dont do polls, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mikeg> joaopinto:;)
<lartza_> Jack_Sparrow: Not poll
<lartza_> Ok, just any lightweight media player
<Jack_Sparrow> !best | lartza_
<ubottu> lartza_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lartza_> I'm not asking best now
<lartza_> just some lightweight mediaplayer, audacious wont play videos and vlc has bad playlist, i'm trying mplayer, GUI?
<lartza_> and how ot install in ubuntu
<gaokai> the software i want to install can only uncompress under tar1.13
<joaopinto> lartza_, install it from the repositories, there is also the gnome mplayer front end
<shane2peru> does anyone know what would cause my swap to be used, when really nothing is running?  1.5GB of my 3GB swap is being used!
<STSX> I'm trying to stop "dansguardian" from loading on startup w/o uninstalling it. I ran update-rc.d to remove it from the startup scripts, and it seemed to work since I don't see any reference to dansguardian in any of the /etc/rcX.d folders, but dansguardian still ends up somehow being loaded on startup. What am I missing?
<lartza_> gmplayer?
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to dump what is in swap?
<shadowjack> lartza_, try Audacious. use synaptic to install
<mgolisch> lartza_: yeah
<lartza_> shadowjack: Audacious wont play videos...
<lartza_> MEDIA player
<mgolisch> but gmplayers playlist thing sucks
<mgolisch> its a pain in the ass
<mgolisch> thats why i dont use gmplayer
<lartza_> :(
<shadowjack> lartza_, being a jerk wont get you anywhere
<Jack_Sparrow> mgolisch Watch the language.. thanks
<Jakoo> hello may I ask a question? what's the comand to open the writer?
<lartza_> so no good media players in ubuntu or linux
<mgolisch> i use some shellscripts instead which start mplayer in fulscreen mdoe in a loop over the given files
<lartza_> shadowjack: How am I a jerk?
<gaokai> i know how to upgrade tar,but don't know how to downgrade it
<quentusrex> Does anyone know if it is possible to use finger print scanner for all password control?
<ben_underscore> Jakoo: oowriter
<shane2peru> does anyone know about swap???
<Jakoo> ty
<quentusrex> I want to be able to login, and send e-mails with evolution(I have the DSA signature in the keyring) all with just a touch of my finger?
<jberg-> if i want to use ndiswrapper for my wireless network card on a dell latitude d531, does anyone know which inf-file i need?
<ben_underscore> shane2peru: what do you want to know?
<kripz> my network supports many encryption types, how do i create multiple profiles for wpa_supplicant.conf?
<shane2peru> ben_underscore, why 1.5GB of swap is being used when nothing is running.
<STSX> jberg: Do you know the chipset your wireless card uses?
<shane2peru> ben_underscore, I have 3GB of swap and 1.5GB or ram
<Tonren> Is there a changelog of some sort for 8.04?
<shane2peru> ben_underscore, nothing running and half of swap used.
<genii> jberg-: Why not download the 2000 or XP driver from Dell for your model and use the inf file in there?
<Jakoo> ben_underscore it's ok but indeed gives me this :javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!
<shane2peru> ben_underscore, I think something got stuck in swap, is there a way to dump swap?  without restarting?
<ben_underscore> Jakoo: hmm...what does the system monitor say? it sounds like you have a process in the background chewing up ram
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, ever since I installed Gutsy about 6 weeks ago, I've never had so much trouble with my disk partitions. (1) after the initial install, the disks were all changed from /dev/hdAN to /dev/sdAN, but after any boot-up, they can be *anywhere*. (2) But what is upsetting me hourly, is that USB memory-stick mounts are totally inconsistent: various wrong permissions, various wrong mount points, or just not mounting.  What changed? Why is
<LOWER_CASE> it so screwed up? Can anybody help with a URL or HOWTO to fix this mess?
<Jakoo> all sleeping
<mgolisch> LOWER_CASE: with gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid | LOWER_CASE
<ubottu> LOWER_CASE: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mgolisch> LOWER_CASE: why do you care about the devicenames for your drives?
<mgolisch> use uuid
<bazhang> lartza_, miro plays videos, what did you need specifically?
<shane2peru> LOWER_CASE, is there any reason you didn't install Hardy?
<shadowjack> LOWER_CASE, each computer setup has so many variables, its hard to tell. if youre not finding anyting in a google search you may have a rare problem
<shane2peru> mgolisch, it is nice to have devices named, for consistency, I use mslables for my usb stick and disk
<Jakoo> ben_underscore : it may be the awn
<ben_underscore> Jakoo: it could be anything. try installing atop and then run it on the command line, then type m to see the memory usage. that is quite good
<genii> LOWER_CASE: Use UUIDs in the files instead of dev names, if you put USB stick A in first one day it's sdc or so, if you ut USB stick B in by itself next day, it becomes sdc instead, even if totally different size or filesystem. UUIDs make sure you have that specific device.
<ben_underscore> Jakoo: and if they're sleeping that is only cpu, they would be still in ram
<Jack_Sparrow> LOWER_CASE try this.. it may help us..    sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<shane2peru> LOWER_CASE, the usb things can be named so that they are always consistent, let me find the link on setting that up
<Jakoo> yes true
<Jack_Sparrow> shane2peru !uuid
<spine55> does anyone have this error in their xorg log file?  I've commented it out but was wondering if there is a way to fix it  (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
<ben_underscore> jakoo: do you run avant window nav?
<Jakoo> yes
<Jakoo> awn
<Jakoo> thats the problem then
<shane2peru> Jack_Sparrow, is that a uuid issue?  I always hate uuid, and delete them, and switch to device names. :)  in my fstab and menu.lst at least
<LOWER_CASE> Yes, with Gutsy. After all users could no longer long on (because /home had moved from /hdAN to /sdAN and fstab was not updated by the upgrade) I got a bit disillusioned, and do not want to go to later releases just to get burnt again.
<LOWER_CASE> Sorry, "After all users could no longer log on".
<Jack_Sparrow> shane2peru if he locks down the devices with uuid then he wont have a problem.  in some cases a dd copy will cause problems with uuid.
<ben_underscore> Jakoo: best of luck, i have to split
<shadowjack> awn is flaky
<Jakoo> thank you ben
<shane2peru> Jack_Sparrow, ahh, I know uuid has it's uses, but for me, it is just more of a headache. :)
<mgolisch> shane2peru: why?
<mgolisch> its easy
<Jack_Sparrow> shane2peru agreed, but it is nice for usb devices
<mgolisch> you can rearange the disks and stuff
<mgolisch> it wouldnt matter
<shane2peru> mgolisch, mostly because of backing up and restoring, then restoring grub, and the uuid's don't line up, won't boot, etc!  My system works great with /dev/sda#
<facilitador> hello friends!!!
<facilitador> hello bazhang
<genii> shane2peru: Also the method for changing volume name for a drive varies greatly depending on the filesystem, etc
<bazhang> facilitador, hi :)
<facilitador> how are you?
<shane2peru> mgolisch, I just swapped everything over to a bigger hdd, and then changed the booting order, and presto, worked like a charm, it is probably because of my ignorance to uuid. :)
<Pelo> you guys know about dslreport.com , does anyone know an ap or a script that I could run for 24hrs that would give me the same kind of results,  testing my connection speed every 30 min or so and putting out a log or a graph ?
<napster> how can i make awn run at startup??????
<Sarah> hmm is there a setting somewhere that lets me play audio in firefox while its playing somewhere else, even when i pause my mp3 player, firefox wont play audio... if that makes sense
<STSX> Can anyone help me? I can't figure out how "dansguardian" still gets loaded on startup, even though I removed it's startup scripts via update-rc.d (or at least I think it worked--there's no reference to dansguardian in any of my /etc/rcX.d folders). I could uninstall it as a last resort, but I want to just disable it for now. Any ideas?
<shane2peru> genii, correct, but it isn't too hard in ubuntu now. :)  Granted in M$ it is still a bit easier, I'll live with the hardships for a better OS
<napster> ﻿how can i make awn run at startup??????
<facilitador> visual basic need for ubuntu, or something similar
<rutgermasi> napster: go to system->prefs->sessions and add AWN
<facilitador> visual basic need for ubuntu, or something similar
<Pelo> Sarah, it's related to pulseaudio I beleive,  there is a libsupportmozilla or someting like that but it cause flash to crash FF3,
<rutgermasi> napster: I thought you must add an startup item with some name (eg AWN) and command avant-window-navigator
<bazhang> facilitador, that is c or c++
<shane2peru> does anyone know why half of my 3GB swap space is used, when nothing is running?
<facilitador> c++
<bazhang> !info anjuta
<ubottu> anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.4.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1777 kB, installed size 4540 kB
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to dump what is in swap space?
<bazhang> see above facilitador
<Sarah> Pelo, oh ok thanks
<Pelo> napster, open everytning you want to run on start up  close everything you don'T ,  goto menu > system> prefs  > sessions,   3rd tab ,  save session
<shane2peru> I'm haveing XP HomeED flash backs of my OS not handling it's memory properly.
<skyowner> am i alone to have problems with Hardy on networking
<skyowner> i tried tor euse my network/interfaces file to connect to Internet
<Pelo> shane2peru, more details
<TaeZ> hello everybody
<skyowner> but i don't know why it was not possible on Hardy
<napster> ﻿﻿rutgermasi:thanx
<TaeZ> i said hello
<shane2peru> Pelo, 1.5GB of my 3GB swap is being used when nothing is running
<rutgermasi> napster: you could also use Pelo's solution, to test it just p[res ctrl+alt+backspace
<STSX> bazhang: Any chance you could help me out? I can't disable dansguardian from loading on startup.
<FlashWolf> hey guys :)
<Spzatt> Why does my brothers laptop overheat with ubuntu 8.04 all the time ?
<Pelo> shane2peru, the report is not relaible,  is your system actualy slowing down ?
<facilitador> I need visual programming in Ubuntu
<FlashWolf> i'm with a prob here
<shadowjack> skyowner, gutsy has networking issues as well. i work around is to use OpenDNS
<bazhang> STSX, where is it set? in the dansguardian settings or in startup session
<FlashWolf> i have to install vista on a pc that has ubuntu
<shane2peru> Pelo, right, but when I run:  free I get the same results, no the system is running fine.
<Spzatt> Why does my brothers laptop overheat with ubuntu 8.04 all the time ?
<rutgermasi> FlashWolf: just a sec, ill look for a howto
<mgolisch> facilitador: what are you aiming at?
<napster> well thanx evry1, i did it by adding
<shane2peru> Pelo, just bothers me to see the swap graph half full. :)
<FlashWolf> i have 4 partitions, ubuntu, swap, files and a new partition for windows
<shane2peru> Pelo, on system monitor that is.
<mgolisch> facilitador: there are interface desigenrs for both gtk and qt
<Spzatt> Why does my brothers laptop overheat with ubuntu 8.04 all the time ?
<shadowjack> skyowner, unfortunately there is no indications that the networking issues will be resolved as these bugs are supposed to be "features"
<facilitador> yes
<rutgermasi> FlashWolf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652&highlight=restore+grub
<Pelo> shane2peru, I beleive the swap just doesn'T get updated unless new room is needed,  don'T worry about it to much , I get more or less the same
<STSX> bazhang: I believe it's set to load via the /etc/init.d folder, but I used "update-rc.d" to remove it; still loads on startup tho.
<napster> is it possible to mount a drive at startup????
<lartza_> FlashWolf: I give you link
<shane2peru> Pelo, ok, that is what I was wondering.  thanks!
<spass> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pelo> shane2peru, not in actual usage , just in stuff not going away aftetr the app stops
<Spzatt> Why does my brothers laptop overheat with ubuntu 8.04 all the time ?
<napster> ﻿is it possible to mount a drive at startup????
<bazhang> STSX, does it have some kind of settings or gui? never used it before
<rutgermasi> FlashWolf: just resize your ubuntu ext3 partition and install windows on a new partition (resize your current partition using ubuntu live cd!)
<FlashWolf> i began to install windows in the 4th partition, but when it restarts to resume the installation, the pc doenst boot
<shane2peru> Pelo, ahh, because it is swap space, it just stays written there until overwritten?
<bazhang> Spzatt, need more info than that to help
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: ya, i already did that
<napster> ﻿is it possible to mount a drive at startup????
<lartza_> FlashWolf: I saw one sitea about this someday
<Pelo> shane2peru, something like that
<rutgermasi> !mtab
<ubottu> Factoid mtab not found
<shane2peru> Pelo, makes sense, thanks
<slavik> anyone ever successfully beam files from ubuntu to a pocket pc?
<spass> napster, fstab
<rutgermasi> !mstab
<ubottu> Factoid mstab not found
<heymr> napster: hal does that
<STSX> bazhang: No GUI, just a big config file.
<facilitador> which allows me a qt and gtk
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: the prob now is about boot
<clusty> i am trying to get suspend to ram work with my laptop. most of the time it fails to fall asleep (maybe video card?) any clues, or to start from?
<bazhang> napster sure
<rutgermasi> !fstab
<FlashWolf> i tried to reinstall grub and setup a windows line, but nothing happens...
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<prayforwind_> g'day: how does one add networkmanager to new user's gnome-panel pls? (ubuntu 8.04)
<slavik> clusty: what video card driver are you using?
<facilitador> sorry my english is not good
<skyowner> shadowjack why features ????
<shane2peru> FlashWolf, did you follow a guide?
<FlashWolf> neither windows detects a init error
<Jack_Sparrow> clusty You are on the right track. video drivers seem to be the number one culprit
<Pelo> shane2peru, you can expect that if swap was being treated the same way as memory the write/erase would probably ware the hdd down
<facilitador> I speak spanish
<skyowner> shadowjack can u explain to me
<facilitador> :-D
<FlashWolf> shane2peru: np
<STSX> bazhang: If it is not listed in /etc/rc.local, or any of the /etc/rcX.d/ folders, where else would I look to figure out how it is loading?
<rutgermasi> FlashWolf: insert your vista dvd and press recover and recover mbr of windows
<shane2peru> Pelo, very true.
<heymr> facilitador: q tal tio
<clusty> Jack_Sparrow, well laptop has 2 cards nvidia 7400GS and intel 950
<Pelo> !sp | FlashWolf
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<Spzatt> Why does my brothers laptop overheat with ubuntu 8.04 all the time ?
<neil_d> can anyone tell me why the gfax virtual printer doesn't show up?  in any print dialogs
<facilitador> hola heymr
<shane2peru> FlashWolf, ?  did you follow a guide?
<mgolisch> facilitador: as i sayd there are grafical interface designers for both gtk and qt, so youll just have to set on an ide that works well for your programming language, whaever it is
<slavik> anyone ever successfully beam files from ubuntu to a pocket pc?
<mgolisch> :)
<Pelo> later folks
<clusty> slavik,  well laptop has 2 cards nvidia 7400GS and intel 950. both fail similarilly
<FlashWolf> thx for attention, rutgermasi, lartza_, shane2peru
<bazhang> Spzatt, you need to provide more info
<shadowjack> skyowner, no i cant because im not a developer. all i know is that networking works like ass with certain routers7modems and isps
<Spzatt> What more info?
<clusty> Jack_Sparrow, in 7.10 it was workingm uch better
<Spzatt> It just overheats and shuts down.
<rutgermasi> Spzatt: it is probably your laptop, it cant be ubuntu
<Spzatt> The fan runs constantly and the CPU goes to around 70 degrees celcius.
<Spzatt> Nope, 7.10 worked smoothly.
<Jack_Sparrow> Spzatt there are soultions.. I need to leave but google will find it...
<bazhang> Spzatt, just repeating that same question with nothing else will not net you much in the help department
<heymr> !acpi
<ubottu> Factoid acpi not found
<facilitador> in this case which can serve?
<rutgermasi> Spzatt: look on the website of your manufacturer
<FlashWolf> i can reinstall grub and make ubuntu work normally, but windows doenst start to resume the installation
<facilitador> apart from Glade
<rutgermasi> FlashWolf: as I said before, insert vista dvd and press recover
<Spzatt> Rutger. it cant by much of the PC, ubuntu 7.10 worked smoothly, when we upgraded to 8.04 it just overheats.
<heymr> FlashWolf: edit your menu.lst file?
<heymr> ah
<FlashWolf> heymr: ye
<lartza_> FlashWolf: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htmhttp://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm
<sloopy> i am trying to mount a freebsd partition (UFS) and it keeps telling me 'wrong fs, bad option etc' but the kernel has the bsd config options in it any ideas what else i need?
<heymr> FlashWolf: yea, recover vista with your OS disc
<ikonia> lartza_: thats not a good guide
<ikonia> !dualboot | FlashWolf
<ubottu> FlashWolf: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: i tried, windows says that there's not a problem with starting
<ikonia> FlashWolf: please see that guide
<heymr> oh
<skyowner> why the net doesn't work with ubuntu 8.04 ?
<rutgermasi> FLashWolf: what did your pc say w=hen ot boots up?
<clusty> slavik, so am I doomed? anything to try/do?
<lartza_> ikonia: How not good?
<skyowner> when we reuse interfaces file
<skyowner> is it because of NetworkManager ?
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: the windows' recover console doesnt detect any prob
<lartza_> Well pretty complicated
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: simply nothing
<facilitador> apart from Glade, there are others for programming?
<ikonia> lartza_: it's a generic PC guide, the official ubuntu documentation is better for support
<FlashWolf> it stays flashing somthing like a text cursor
<lartza_> FlashWolf: Follow what ikonia send.
<Sarah> i get a bunch of dbus errors whenever i shutdown/restart
<amenado> skyowner-> what exactly is the problem? can you clarify?
<bazhang> lartza_, the official docs are usually the best choice if possible
<FlashWolf> thx, ikonia, i'll try
<freak_> hey does somebody know some kind of desktop ruler? so i can check how much pixel something on my desktop needs
<FlashWolf> ok, lartza_
<slavik> clusty: use open source driver
<DanielRM> Hello, I need help writing a binary string to disk as a file and I can't remember the dd parameters I need to use. The man page is confusing me.
<clusty> slavik, for nvidia?
<Spzatt> Why does my brothers laptop overheat with ubuntu 8.04 all the time ? The fan runs constantly, 7.10 worked, no problems there, but when we upgraded to 8.04 it just overheats, How come?
<bazhang> freak_, a ruler? as in physical ruler?
<rutgermasi> FlashWolf: try to reinstall vista, it should set the necessary boot flags on your hdd
<majikins> hi - i have a problem with trying to do an update via a proxy
<shadowjack> freak_, screenlets. if you can find a working repository. its no longer available in ubuntu repositories for some reason
<clusty> Spzatt, is ACPI working as it should?
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: hehe... i did it 3 times
<slavik> clusty, yes
<FlashWolf> xD
<FlashWolf> i have never see somthing like that
<majikins> I have done the export  and can surf via browser but apt-get update says proxy refuse
<slavik> that is your only hope
<majikins> the addresses are http
<clusty> slavik, i thought open shource thing has no GLX
<sloopy> DanielRM, dd if=/filefrom of=/fileto -bs=blocksize -bc=bytecount
<jhaig> My panel has frozen (in Hardy).  Can anyone help?  The window manager itself appears to be ok but I cannot, for example, access the gnome menus.
<Spzatt> Clusty : We're not sure.
<facilitador> hola HEYMR
<ripplepay> How do I adjust screen brightness? (Hardy heron)
<DanielRM> sloopy: how do I determine the last two?
<rutgermasi> jhaig: press ctrl+alt+backspace but everything will be lost
<FlashWolf> i'm seriously thinking about delete ubuntu's partition and install vista on its place
<shadowjack> freak_, i find its easier and more precise to take a screenshot and measure with a selection in the gimp
<facilitador> necesito un lenguaje de programacion visual para linux ubuntu
<clusty> Spzatt, do you have /proc/acpi/thermal ?
<FlashWolf> and after reinstall ubuntu =\
<rutgermasi> FlashWolf: why vista :P?
<clusty> Spzatt, or sorts
<jhaig> rutgermasi: I know that, but I would prefer not to have to restart X.  It appears to be only the panel that is broken.
<joaopinto> !es | facilitador
<ubottu> facilitador: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: my client
<sloopy> DanielRM, block size isnt really need but usually 512 and size is how big you want it
<majikins> hi can someone help me with a proxy problem please?
<clusty> Spzatt, you should have there temp sensors
<facilitador> ok
<facilitador> muchs gracias
<richardrblc> anyone else having problem with art manager not launching
<sloopy> DanielRM, and its block count not byte count sorry
<shadowjack> freak_, kde4 has a ruler - if you dont mind having that mess on your install
<facilitador> thanks
<LOWER_CASE> Jack_Sparrow: you can see for example that the USB stick is in three places in fstab! http://paste.stgraber.org/3639
<clusty> Spzatt, also what laptop? CPU
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: i have reinstalled grub
<FlashWolf> and tried to install vista again
<Spzatt> i'll be back laters.
<neuron> Anyone know off hand the update to have a Dell Inspiron 1525's wireless card function under Ubuntu?
<mgolisch> LOWER_CASE: why do you mount the usb stick using fstab? why not use the automount stuff instead?
<bazhang> neuron, what chipset
<mgolisch> LOWER_CASE: like adding that drive mount applet to your pannel
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: that fstab is a mess, it's hard to see what's what
<mgolisch> usb sticks are removeable media, why have them in fstab?
<FlashWolf> then grub dies and windows installation doesnt resume when it restarts
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: it also makes no sense that /dev/sdb is listed as a cdrom, yet there is also partitions in /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2
<FlashWolf> it's driving me crazy
<lartza_> How ot send private messages? Using xchat
<neuron> bazhang, not sure offhand, can you give me the terminal command to show a read out of that?
<bazhang> lartza_, /msg nick hi
<mgolisch> lartza_:  /msg person message
<ikonia> lartza_: clikc on the username
<ikonia> lartza_: you can get xchat help in #xchat
<lartza_> Like this?
<lartza_> no...
<bazhang> neuron, just enter the terminal and type lspci and look for broadcom atheros intel etc
<ripplepay> My screen is really dim. I went to System -> Preferences -> Power manager and unclicked "dim display while idle" for both ac power and battery. Still dim.
<neuron> bazhang, 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<mgolisch> ripplepay: dont you have buttons to set that?
<ripplepay> don't think so.
<bazhang> neuron, does hardware drivers list them
<ripplepay> I'm on a toshiba satellite
<lartza_> Can I send to multiple responders?
<mgolisch> ripplepay: maybe have a look at /proc/acpi there might be stuff to control that
<LOWER_CASE> mgolisch: I *DON'T* want to mount the stick using fstab, but like I said, under Gutsy, Gutsy either mounts it with wrong permissions, (e.g. I can edit files but cannot "touch" them!), or various places, or does not mount it at all.  Also, my camera's SD stick is often labelled ALFREDO_2GB.
<bazhang> lartza_, bad idea
<win--> I used Wubi to install kubuntu (kubuntu-kde4-8.04-desktop-i386.iso). It did install successfully after rebooting but when it tries to boot, it says it can't find the kerne file (error 15)
<neuron> bazhang, either it's loading, or the Hardware Drivers window is quite literally empty O_O
<dontpanic> How do I set up my FQDN?
<mgolisch> LOWER_CASE: mostlike the volume has that label
<ripplepay> mgolish: like edit this?
<ripplepay> thartman@thartman-laptop:~>cat /proc/acpi/toshiba/lcd
<ripplepay> brightness:              0
<ripplepay> brightness_levels:       8
<FlashWolf> ikonia: i'm reading that guide
<neuron> bazhang, it says "No Proprietary Drivers are in use on this system" at the top, if that means anything to you?
<FlashWolf> but it doesnt talk about installing ubuntu then windows
<ray_> hi any dell fixes for ubuntu 7.10 i need  wireless would not work with my wireless
<bazhang> neuron, that might be in linux-restricted-modules; do an apt-cache search 4965
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia, when it went from Feisty to Gutsy, all my users "/home" directoies disappeared.  This was a quick fix to get "/home" and "/home/dosc" working again.
<mgolisch> ripplepay: try echo "brightness: 8" |sudo tee /proc/acpi/toshiba/lcd
<mgolisch> or something
<juice> Hello World
<ray_> ?
<frytek> ray_ use  ndiswrapper
<ray_> frytek im on ubuntu 7.10
<neuron> bazhang, assuming that's a terminal command, it's just kicked me back to bash
<ray_> installed the driver like a charm
<ray_> frytek do i need  any fixed for my dell laptop?
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: how does that have any relevance to what I said ?
<frytek> i was figting 3 days with mine, there is program that allow use of winxp NT drivers in linux called ndiswrapper
<ray_> frytek see my q?
<bazhang> neuron, yeah I got that too; could either be not drivers needed or in linux-restricted-modules--what does ifconfig show two entries or three
<shadowjack> LOWER_CASE, did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<neuron> bazhang, 4, it looks like.
<rrittenhouse> Is there a way to use an Ubuntu CD to get to a command-line only system? (low ram machine)
<bazhang> wlan0 and wmaster0 neuron ?
<rrittenhouse> *ubuntu live cd
<sgtd> What's the word on http://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2008/msg00152.html   ?
<frytek> ray_I do not exactly uderstand your q, i am only telling you there is option to install windows drivers for linux if linux ones are not working for you
<neuron> bazhang, yes, those two are at the bottom
<bazhang> rrittenhouse, sure do the minimal install (9mb iso)
<rexy_> sgtd, someone pointed me to here https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/cve/2008-0166
<ray_> frytek how i do this?
<bazhang> neuron, you got an open wifi spot to test on?
<ray_> i never did it
<rrittenhouse> bazhang, I just need to analyze a drive
<neuron> bazhang, I'm in range of my home network
<rexy_> sgtd, but havent seen anything yet
<bazhang> rrittenhouse, then a rescue cd
<rrittenhouse> hmm ok
<ray_> would dl the drivers fdrom dell before i upgrated
<rexy_> sgtd, also http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1
<bazhang> rrittenhouse, like backtrack, knoppix, or similar for real analyzing and other things
<sgtd> rexy_: heh @ https://edge.launchpad.net/....
<ray_> frytek how i do install of windows driver i never did it
<sgtd> httpS <--
<ray_> ?
<bazhang> neuron, does iwconfig show the essid
<neil_d> can anyone tell me why the gfax virtual printer doesn't show up?  in any print dialogs!
<neuron> bazhang, Nope :( Just two quotes.
<rexy_> sgtd,  :)
<ripplepay> How do I edit files under /proc/acpi? ..... echo "brightness: 8" |sudo tee /proc/acpi/toshiba/lcd
<ripplepay> brightness: 8
<ripplepay> tee: /proc/acpi/toshiba/lcd: Invalid argument
<ripplepay> I'm trying to get my laptop display brighter.
<neuron> bazhang: wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  Nickname:""
<simon> ciao
<|chiz|> Does anyone know of a replacement for the standard gnome app menu?
<bazhang> neuron, you know the cli at all? I got a how to guide if you want
<rexy_> sgtd, seems judging from the usn that an update has been released, so either check the main mirror or wait for the patches to propagate i suppose
<simon> !lista
<LOWER_CASE> shadowjack: upgrade from Feisty.
<ubottu> Factoid lista not found
<ripplepay> when I try to edit via sudo emacs I get this weird behavior where it keeps trying to revert the buffer
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia: I'm not sure: I fixed:   /dev/sda2 to /boot    /dev/sda7 to /home     /dev/sda1 to /home/dosc
<LOWER_CASE> I don't know why there are three /media/ALFREDO_2GB in there, or why CD is where it is.  I *did* fix the permissions on the very last ALFREDO_2GB in http://paste.stgraber.org/3639 because I couldn't set timestamps.
<FlashWolf> i think i found the prob
<mgolisch> ripplepay: editing what?
<neuron> bazhang, I have no idea what a CLI is lol, so No :(
<mikez0r> How can I find out what my default root password is?
<mgolisch> ripplepay: you cant edit the stuff in /proc
<shadowjack> LOWER_CASE, upgrades are messy. its much better to do clean installs
<ripplepay> mgolisch: /proc/acpi/toshiba/lcd
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: again, totally nothing to do with what I said to you
<mgolisch> ripplepay: why didnt you do what i told you to?
<sgtd> rexy_: thanks.
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: i think the prob is a partition that has data
<ripplepay> I did, and pasted the error message.
<bazhang> neuron, the terminal where you typed ifconfig etc
<FlashWolf> i have 4: ubuntu's, swap, some data and a a partition to windows
<ray_> flash in ubuntu 8 how i install the win dows driver never did it going to once dl them on 7.10
<ray_> ?
<frytek> ray_ i am afraid you have to check ndiswrapper documentation for more details
<neuron> bazhang, yes, what about it? (Sorry, I'm a total Ubuntu noob here) O_O
<ripplepay> mgolisch: "Invalid argument" if I do what you suggested with tee.
<ray_> frytek o ok how i get this
<STSX> In KDE 3.5, when I add a program to the bottom panel, how can I change it's icon? I right-click it, choose "configure <app> button" and I don't see that option anywhere. Any ideas?
<ray_> frytek is it easy in ubuntu 8]
<ray_> ?
<ringer> i partitioned my hard drive wrong, and i dont know what to do to fix it. can someone help me with it?
<bazhang> neuron, that is the cli (command line interface) the gui is the shiny buttons we click :)
<mgolisch> ripplepay: oh maybe i had a typo in that
<mgolisch> ripplepay: do cat on it again to see what that value actualy is named
<neuron> bazhang, OH! LOL I know a few basic commands, sudo, apt, etc etc
<|chiz|> ringer: what do you do wrong?
<bazhang> neuron, let me get you the link-->is the network open?
<ripplepay> root@thartman-laptop:/proc/acpi/toshiba>cat lcd
<ripplepay> brightness:              0
<ripplepay> brightness_levels:       8
<ripplepay> maybe it's a whitespace thing?
<ray_> mgo how i install the windows driver in 8 once upgrade to it
<ray_> i never did it
<ray_> dont want to mess it up and lost what i have
<codecain1> anybody know where I can get of the newest nvidia card that will work on linux?
<mgolisch> ripplepay: yeah try that or only try echo 8
<ripplepay> now that I know what to google on I found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=748641
<frytek> i am almost fresh in linux & ubuntu so it took me a while,  read ndiswrapper docs for more details. and google your wireless card and check how other ppl dealt with the problem
<ringer> |chiz| i tried to upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10 and i was told to delete 7.10 with the manual partitioner on install, and when i tried to create new partitions i did it all wrong.  i have the wrong sizes for the wrong parts, also i tried to resize them loading the livecd but i cannot since i have my /home inside my extended
<rutgermasi> codecain: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<neuron> bazhang, yes it is :)
<bazhang> neuron, try sudo dhclient wlan0 in the terminal
<mikez0r> Is the administrative password different from the root password?
<blubb> after updating I can't insert png images in an openoffice document any longer. It says the the filter is missing
<bazhang> mikez0r, no root use sudo
<mgolisch> mikez0r: root doesnt have a password in ubuntu, the root account is locked
<rexy_> mikearr, it's the same as your password, by default there is no root password
<rutgermasi> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<mikez0r> sigh
<mikez0r> ok
<neuron> bazhang, if this is relevant, at the beginning it said: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<rexy_> you can set one if you like
<platinum> i have a question about stopping and starting services
<|chiz|> ringer: can you just delete the new partitions and then try it again? rather than tring to resize?
<bazhang> neuron, yeah no worries-->any dhcpoffers?
<Vlet> !ask | platinum
<ubottu> platinum: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<platinum> why does can i not /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Vlet> platinum: you need to use sudo
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia: you said: (1) LOWER_CASE: that fstab is a mess, it's hard to see what's what (2) it also makes no sense that /dev/sdb is listed as a cdrom, yet there is also partitions in /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2
<neuron> bazhang: No DHCPOFFERS received :(
<ringer> |chiz| you mean completely reformat and do it a clean install again?
<no7up4u2> sup all
<platinum> ubottu:  10/4
<ubottu> Factoid 10/4 not found
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia: (1) Yes, it's hard to see what's what: it's just gotten worse in the last few weeks. (2) *I* didn't put the CDROM in there.
<ringer> |chiz| you should know i am dual booting xp
<LOWER_CASE> Here's a question: Where can I find what the installer does when installing to a new, clean system? Then I can copy this to fstab, and touch-wood, I'll be saved from going mad(der).
<bazhang> neuron, you need to set the essid either in network manager or via the command line--try in network manager first
<platinum> vlet:   thanks,  that make's sense
<Andycas> I cant get sudoers to work: I added this to my file  - "andy ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/hddtemp". And when i do "/usr/sbin/hddtemp /dev/sda" it gives me permission denied??
<ripplepay> mgo: the echo stuff ain't working, but the ubuntu forum thread looks promising. Shifting to that. Thanks for your help.
<mgolisch> LOWER_CASE: the install puts the partitons you told him about into the fstab file+the cdrom drive
<Devistator> hello
<Devistator> hi
<Devistator> I'
<Vlet> Andycas: did you use visudo to edit the file?
<no7up4u2> bazhang, isnt there a wireless.opt that can be set also?
<|chiz|> ringer: well you said that you made some new ones when you upgraded or tried to upgrade
<bazhang> !enter | Devistator
<mgolisch> Andycas: did you type sudo before that?
<ubottu> Devistator: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frytek> i have a q, how do i autostart efficiently software in ubuntu like skype, messenger and other, i am sure there is many ways to do that but i am looking for the best one ;p
<codecain1> anybody know a good video card for hardy? thats nvidia I want to upgrade
<neuron> bazhang, ok, under network settings, wireless, you want me to put the ID in there?
<plutonas> hello, i have installed ubuntu to the laptop of a friend, and he loves it except two things, the first one is that wireless is not working. I suspect that the card is not supported, because that dropdown menu on gnome that i can activate wireless in my computer, on his just sais wired. How can be assured? his laptop model is HP G7000
<LOWER_CASE> mgolisch: but I didn't do an *install* ----- I did an *upgrade*
<mgolisch> frytek: use the session management of gnome
<Andycas> mgolisch: yeah, then it prompts for pswd
<bazhang> the router name (essid) yes whatever you named it
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: to a tidy up, clear out as much as possibly, then work forward
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: "do" a tidy up that should read
<rexy_> plutonas, you have to check what card it is and then see how you have to configure it
<mgolisch> Andycas: maybe the line you have there is invalid
<Devistator> :-)
<platinum> vlet:  it still dos not wor
<ringer> |chiz| can i show you what my partitions look like on a private chat thing?
<platinum> k
<rexy_> !wireless | plutonas
<ubottu> plutonas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vlet> Andycas: did you use visudo to edit the file?
<Andycas> mgolisch: ill try rebooting
<bazhang> neuron, so if the name is homewifi that would be your essid
<LOWER_CASE> The Gutsy *upgrade* changed things from /dev/hdAN to /dev/sdAN, and that was just the start of my disk problems.
<plutonas> rexy_: its broadcom i think
<Devistator> dooftart? lol
<mgolisch> LOWER_CASE: use uuid
<Andycas> Vlet: no, i couldnt understand how it worked. It actually corrupted my file, i just used nano
<rexy_> plutonas, they are notorious, think the wiki deals with installing those though
<mgolisch> LOWER_CASE: thats been said multiple times
<|chiz|> ringer: sure or you could pastebin them
<bazhang> Devistator, this is ubuntu support do you have a support question
<lartza_> How to send pm like ubotu messages for someone?
<neuron> bazhang, yeah, I've entered it, now what? :)
<sdx> what does logwatch do if invoked without arguments?
<bazhang> neuron, try the sudo dhclient wlan0 again
<no7up4u2> anyone was able to patch rt73 wireless driver in hardy ?
<Vlet> Andycas: did you use visudo to edit the file?
<mgolisch> sdx: try it!
<Andycas> Vlet: no
<Andycas> Vlet: i used nano
<Vlet> Andycas: you have to@
<shadowjack> LOWER_CASE, in a perfect world, linux upgrades would work fine. but they dont. back up your important files and do a clean install. it will be faster than and cheaper than the hair club for men after you tear all your hair out
<sdx> mgolisch, i tried. i can't figure out
<Devistator> hey
<mgolisch> sdx: what does happen?
<sdfgdf> penis
<Devistator> l
<Devistator> l
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: someway windows recorded boot file in the 3rd partition
<Devistator> l
<FloodBot2> Devistator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Andycas> Vlet: But it doesnt display characters correct, also i cant use arrows to move......
<bazhang> sdfgdf, not here please
<Devistator> soory
<FlashWolf> and then copied the install files to the 4th
<sdx> mgolisch, i just get back to the shell
<FlashWolf> i cant understand
<moon_> I wanna donwnload free cedega
<Devistator> muted?
<PriceChild> moon_: it is not free
<rexy_> moon_, it's commerical software
<bazhang> moon_, it is not free
<Devistator> fdghd
<ringer> |chiz| i think i will just reload and delete my existing partitions, thanks for your help sir
<lartza_> there is "free" cedega too
<|chiz|> ringer: ok
<lartza_> i think?
<lartza_> i have cedega source
<neuron> bazhang, same, no offers :(
<bazhang> wine lartza_
<rexy_> lartza_, there is wine
<lartza_> cedega cvs
<moon_> There is no way to use free ??
<mgolisch> sdx: i guess it will read its config file
<rexy_> lartza_, yeah transgaming makes a cvs tree availeable
<isaac> uhm, trying to get my iSight working here, but ift-extract complains about the firmware not having the right length
<rexy_> lartza_, but that also has certain features missing
<bazhang> !piracy | moon_
<ubottu> moon_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Vlet> Andycas: execute this first: export EDITOR=nano
<isaac> anyone else has had this problem with iSight?
<Devistator> What are some cool hacks I can do easily?
<rexy_> bazhang, it's a legit question, but offtopic for ubunti. but there is a somewhat freely licensed cvs version availeable
<bazhang> neuron, what does iwconfig show for essid
<sdfgdf> penis
<Vlet> Devistator: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<moon_> okey
<moon_> tnx all
<mad_max02> ^^^ lol
<FlashWolf> lartza_, ikonia, rutgermasi: i'm trying to install vista in the 3rd partition, now with the 4th deleted
<THE_PIGS> node.net
<bazhang> rexy_, yeah, but he seemed to be in the piracy category
<neuron> bazhang, that shows the correct name for the network! \o/
<Andycas> Vlet: what does it do?
<bazhang> neuron, try the command again then--sometimes takes a couple
<no7up4u2> neuron and other thing u can do is set ur network manager in roaming mode and select ur network from the drop down menu
<Vlet> Andycas: it changes the editor that visudo uses to nano (a more 'normal' editor)
<platinum> why would I get a "-bash: bind9: command not found" when trying to stop the service.  it is in the dir tough????
<platinum> though
<Vlet> Andycas: if you don't use visudo, the changes you make don't take effect until you restart
<rexy_> platinum, prefix with ./
<rexy_> platinum,  and make sure it's executeable
<Andycas> Vlet: Well when i use visudo after that command, it still looks the same...
<FlashWolf> platinum: sudo chmod +x [file]
<Vlet> Andycas: okay fine, save it and NOW it will take effect
<rexy_> platinum, if a directory is not in the search path you have to specify the full path or the path relative to your current location, so if you're in the dir that's ./, if you are in the root thats /dir/to/binary/bind9
<FlashWolf> platinum: and then ./[file]
<weix> I've been having troubles with my audio playback and capture since hardy is this something thats been coming up alot lately would someone be able to give me an idea as to why its happening?
<Vlet> Andycas: visudo is a script that launches the editor, but THEN updates the system after you close the editor
<bazhang> this guy is back?
<moon_> any body have book about wine
<platinum> flashwolf:rexy_:  awesome,   thanks
<bazhang> #winehq can help moon_
<FlashWolf> np
<Vlet> moon_: http://winehq.org/site/howto
<brunods> Hey I need some suggestions: Im buying a new laptop and I need to transfer a Massive load of data into it, (from backup files). What's the easier way to do it?
<bazhang> !appdb | moon_
<ubottu> moon_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<moon_> tnx
<bazhang> brunods, what fs to what fs
<moon_> bazhang
<brunods> ext3 to ext3, hardy to hardy
<Andycas> Vlet: apparently i dont know how to save in visudo??
<Vlet> Andycas: ctrl-o
<bazhang> !nfs | brunods
<ubottu> brunods: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<weix> is there a way to mic boost more than +20dB in the alsa volume control or otherwise?
<Vlet> Andycas: O for Output
<Andycas> Vlet: doesnt seem to have any effect? No prompts
<weix> because my skype cannot hear me.
<FlashWolf> ikonia, lartza_, rutgermasi: YEEAAHH!!! I GOT IT!!!
<rutgermasi> FlashWolf: what was ur solution?
<weix> well it can barely hear me and its something rather consistant across all my nux platforms
<brunods> ubottu, tnx!
<ubottu> Factoid tnx! not found
<bazhang> !yay | FlashWolf
<ubottu> FlashWolf: Glad you made it! :-)
<Andycas> Vlet: I must use ctrl+c - then i can enter some commands....
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: remember i told that i have 4 partitions? ubuntu, swap, files and win?
<Elvanor> Hello, I was wondering if it was possible / ethically correct to register a project on launchpad.net for translations
<FlashWolf> i had to delete the 3rd
<Elvanor> My project is *not* open source
<Vlet> Andycas: that means you're still using vi as your editor, not nano
<rutgermasi> FlashWolf, ok :)
<Vlet> Andycas: did you "export EDITOR=nano"?
<bazhang> Elvanor, not OSS? seems doubtful and ot here
<m1r> ubuntu 8.04 : is there a way to find out how many tabs are open in one FF window?
<boris> hello. ive got a problem. ubuntu cant control sound with software
<rutgermasi> FlashWolf, but now is your files-partition gone?
<Elvanor> It's rather a proprietary website, but I need to find some OSS translation tools
<ivaynberg_> i got what may be a stupid question...how do i allow my user access to bind port 80?
<ivaynberg_> i understand that only root users can normally bind ports <1000
<Elvanor> bazhang: yes, although underneath my whole software stack is OSS
<Andycas> Vlet: Yes
<Vlet> m1r: maybe there's an addons.mozilla.org
<rexy_> ivaynberg_, only root can
<Elvanor> bazhang: and I only use OSS software
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: cuz windows was recording boot data in the 3rd and installation files in the 4th
<ivaynberg_> rexy_, there is absolutely no way around it?
<m1r> Vlet: tnx , i recheck
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: yah, i had to delete it...
<Hote1> gordonjcp, Hotei again
<laeg> has anyone installed the  _alsa pulse_ plugin?
<vahid> i install wine and now i want configure wine and in audio tab i have error
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: but i made a backup to the first partition
<bazhang> Elvanor, you can use OSS if you abide by GPL; again best go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that as this is strictly ubuntu OS support thanks
<FlashWolf> :)
<rexy_> ivaynberg_, if there is it's a kernel option, i dont know, but it seems unlikely
<rutgermasi> ;)
<vahid> what i must to do?
<ivaynberg_> rexy_, thanks
<boris> hello. ive got a problem. ubuntu cant control sound with software
<Hote1> Say, I tried setting the LANG=posix for minicom to get past the UTF-8 bug and I am not seeing the desired results
<FlashWolf> bazhang: thk :P
<Hote1> Mini�}m2.3-r�Minicoi .3-pc��E+k���x15;/-rc1�Min!ם[&hjRU0���x1;�!��x15;�T�U������Min�om2.3-�D`�Mini�׵�.3-r�Minix3;�t2.3-p��Minic��3.3-rc���������
<rexy_> ivaynberg_, if it's about apache, it drops privelidges after it's started
<rutgermasi> !pastebin | Hotel
<ubottu> Hotel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<plutonas`> can't find out what kind of wifi card it has, internet doesn't help
<white_eagle> I get this message when I log in to my username: "Users $HOME/.drmc file's being ignored. This prevents the default session and language to be saved. File should be owned by user and not writable by others. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users."
<bazhang> Hote1, adjust your fonts
<Elvanor> bazhang: I abide by GPL, that's not the problem; is there a more specific channel for help or information on launchpad?
<white_eagle> What should I do so it won't appear???
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: i'll write a guide, someday :P
<plutonas`> it's either some kind of intel, or some kind of broadcom
<bazhang> !irc | Elvanor  check here at the end
<ubottu> Elvanor  check here at the end: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<FlashWolf> rutgermasi: thx for tha help
<rexy_> plutonas`, what does lspci give?
<rutgermasi> FlashWolf, nice, post it @ ubuntu wiki, no problem
<mgolisch> white_eagle: correct the permissions on your homedirectory?
<white_eagle> mgolisch: how
<Elvanor> bazhang: ha, there is a #launchpad, I'll go there. Thanks
<vahid> no body can help me?
<white_eagle> mgolisch: chmod +x 644 .drmc ??
<rutgermasi> !repeat | vahid
<ubottu> vahid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Vlet> Andycas: well, I don't know why your visudo keeps using vi, but I can tell you that: 1) you need to use visudo unless you want to restart. 2) you need to either figure out how to get visudo to use an editor you can use or you need to figure out how to use vi
<plutonas`> hm, rexy_ it's not my laptop, will go to his room and check
<bballplaya344> hello all
<laeg> what command lets me check if something is installed?
<no7up4u2> hi bballplaya344
<rutgermasi> !welcome | bballplaya344
<ubottu> bballplaya344: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<laeg> i know i can use synaptic package manager but surely there's a way in terminal?
<_adriaan> white_eagle: first of all, type "ls -l /home" in your terminal
<Hote1> before launching minicom $LANG=posix
<bazhang> vahid /join #winehq thanks
<Hote1> minicom
<phoenix5002> how do I change the screen brightness?  I am using Ubuntu 8.04.
<rexy_> laeg, apt-cache policy <packagename>
<mgolisch> laeg: dpkg -l|grep searchstring
<Hote1> and i get the above garbage
<Hote1> any ideas?
<rutgermasi> laeg: Yes there is, sudo apt-get install <package>
<white_eagle> _adriaan: I have 3 folders there (3 users)
<bazhang> Hote1, yes, pastebin next time :)
<white_eagle> _adriaan: I am the user 'whiteeagle'
<rutgermasi> laeg, sorry, didnt read your last messages
<laeg> rutgermasi: nps ty
<laeg> rexy_, mgolisch: ty guys
<Hote1> ok, so you want me to put it to the paste bin
<rexy_> phoenix5002, do your laptop brightness keys work?
<laeg> i have to start writing these things down on a cheat sheet :)
<Hote1> I got that, sorry second time I have been in the channel
<rutgermasi> laeg: use solution rexy gave u
<_adriaan> white_eagle: okay, the line should start with something like drwxr-xr-x
<Devistator> can I talk now?
<no7up4u2> yup
<Devistator> cool
<bazhang> Devistator, if you are on topic
<mgolisch> laeg: you ll get used to if you use debian based distros for a while
<bballplaya344> I was wondering if anybody had any insight concerning progress with Realtek wireless drivers; specificially for a Realtek card in a Toshiba A215
<wisp> ds
<_adriaan> white_eagle: what does it say for your folder?
<phoenix5002> rexy_: no.  it used to use the "Fn" key when I had windows but now that key combination doesn't do anything.
<Devistator> oh, got it
<lartza_> !msg laeg you will learn when you use it enough
<ubottu> lartza_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<white_eagle> _adriaan: it starts with drwxrwxrwx
<_adriaan> okay
<Devistator> what is the topic?
<laeg> lartza_: ty :)
<Myrtti> /topic
<Andycas> Vlet: But how to change editor to nano then? export command doesnt seem to work
<k20a> how do i burn .wmv to cd-r so that it will play in a cd-r compatable dvd player?
<bazhang> ubuntu support Devistator
<_adriaan> type the command: sudo go-w /home/whiteeagle
<Andycas> Vlet: Doesnt give any output in my terminal atleast..
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic Devistator
<Roshan> hey all, I am trying to setup key authentication for ssh on ubuntu...and I am getting "server refused our key"...can someone help
<Adylas>  Hello ! I m trying to get a Matrox "Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G400/G450 (rev 85)" working on xorg 7.3 with dual-screen. The man page of the driver seems to be outdated. Is this working with randr ? Do I need the binary lib of Maxtrox (HALLib) ??
<no7up4u2> k20a, burn it as vcd
<rexy_> phoenix5002, did you check if the laptop is supported? google for the name in the ubuntu wiki
<laeg> rexy_, mgolisch, rutgermasi: i prefer dpkg 0l|grep string than apt-cache policy because the latter doesn't seem to allow me to use a string and wants the entire package name
<_adriaan> white_eagle: because you should be the only user with write access to your home directory
<Vlet> Andycas: I don't know, so either you google for it, or you wait for me to do it for you
<rexy_> laeg, yeah that way is easier
<laeg> :D
<white_eagle> _adriaan: I get sudo: go-w: command not found
<_adriaan> oh
<_adriaan> -_-
<my_user> _adriaan: Error: "_-" is not a valid command.
<rexy_> laeg, or quicker at least to check if it's installed
<Andycas> Vlet: ill wait :)
<_adriaan> white_eagle: sudo chmod go-w /home/whiteeagle
<_adriaan> sorry
<Vlet> Andycas: no, you'll learn to find your own info
<phoenix5002> rexy_: should I also include the model number in my search?  or is "sony vaio laptop" good enough?
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia, mgolisch, shadowjack: thanks: I will try the tools described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks. Next time, a big red label would be nice: "Warning: Your /dev/hd** disks will be subjugated and now be called /dev/sd**." Thanks for putting up with my newbie questions. BFN
<daniXxX> ahoy all
<rexy_> laeg, dpkg -l | grep name | xargs apt-cache policy :P?
<white_eagle> _adriaan: should it be ok now?
<k20a> no7up4u2 i can't seem to find a way to do that in k3b what app do i use to make a vcd?
<white_eagle> _adriaan: or should I do something else
<_adriaan> white_eagle: I would think so...
<Vlet> Andycas: hint: run "man sudo"
<narothepharoh> #Xubuntu
<white_eagle> _adriaan: ok, I will restart the x server now
<white_eagle> bye
<adam7> Is there a rule against unauthorized bots in this channel?
<rexy_> phoenix5002, no you need to include especially the model number
<Navop> Followed the Perfect Server Setup to a tee, and when I try to install ISPConfig, I get the following error ---> http://pastebin.com/db8f0350 can someone help me out plz
<_adriaan> white_eagle: at least your permission are set up correctly now
<rexy_> phoenix5002, they make a lot of laptops ;)
<no7up4u2> k20a, never done one in ubuntu yet but im sure google can help u on that
<Hote1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11856/
<k20a> yeah thanks for vcd atleast :)
<Hobbsee> adam7: effectively, yes.  if they speak, or make any noise at all, both the bot and bot owner will be removed from the channel.
<no7up4u2> k20a, yeah thats all i got for you srrry
<bballplaya344> Anybody have any good news about Realtek wireless driver progress being made for linux??
<phoenix5002> rexy_: ok I did both, and my model isn't in there.  but there is one model number that is close.  mine is "PCG-K45" and there is an entry for "PCG-K23"
<Roshan> does anyone has a good doc on sshd...I generate a key using putty-keygen
<djohngo> I just switched over from Fedora.  How do I get apt to fetch and install all packages that have been updated?
<Roshan> import it and it not working
<Hote1> I just pasted the problem, what I have found, what I did and what my output was to http://paste.ubuntu.com/11856/.  Anyone help me out with this?
<rutgermasi> djohngo: apt-get update and apt-get upgrade will do it i think
<laeg> rexy_: RAWR! :)
<bazhang> djohngo, either synaptic add/remove or apt-get
<rexy_> phoenix5002, im not really up to speed on how backlights work, but if you have an ati card you can also set the brightness through atitool or aticonfig something
<Vlet> Hote1: sure you don't want to set $LANG=en_US.UTF-8 or something like that?
<no7up4u2> Is there a way to make a restore dvd in ubuntu?
<vahid> how i use ESD?
<bazhang> !uck | no7
<ubottu> no7: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Hote1> the problem is that there is a bug in minicom and it pukes on UTF settings
<djohngo> bazhang: thx!
<amenado> Roshan-> do not forget that windows have extra chars on an ascii file, compare to an ascii text generated from linux
<rexy_> vahid, the sound daemon?
<no7up4u2> thk
<Vlet> Hote1: so then how about $LANG=en_US
<bazhang> oops no7up4u2 that was for you
<Trae> is there a way I can run nautilus as Root so I can set up a share on a file?  Right now I'm getting permission denied.
<akibono> help me, im noob
<amenado> akibono-> google is your friend
<vahid> i want use esd
<Trae> and I'd rather not exit X  (and root has no passwd by default iirc)
<no7up4u2> bazhang, I figured god bless nick completion hehe
<bazhang> akibono, what is your question
<phoenix5002> rexy_: I do have ati, but I don't use their proprietary driver because I have problems with it, so I don't think aticonfig works
<rutgermasi> Trae: I dont recommend it but run in terminal: 'sudo nautilus'
<Hote1> I will try that
<Vlet> Trae: alt-F2 and type: gksu nautilus
<rexy_> phoenix5002, there's also another tool that works with the opensource drivers
<Myrtti> rutgermasi: gksudo
<joaopinto> Trae, gksudo nautilus
<STSX> When I'm using normal Ubuntu 7.10 w/ Gnome, I can "suspend" my computer fine using the special suspend key on my keyboard. When I use my KDE 3.5 environment, the button doesn't do anything. Any ideas how to get it working?
<rexy_> phoenix5002, named something similarly
<Hote1> so the next question is, where is the lock file for /dev/ttyUSB0?
<akibono> I need to open a .lit file
<lartza_> How to see what xorg is in use?
<laeg> can somebody tell me what the default settings for system > prefs > sound are?
<rutgermasi> gksudo isnt necessary
<Hote1> locked me out
<phoenix5002> rexy_: would it be installed already or do I have to manually get it?
<rexy_> STSX, did you install kubuntu-desktop or just some kde packages?
<rutgermasi> laeg: These are all automatic and I think its different for each hardware configuration
<Trae> tx guys!
<Trae>  #ubuntu++
<rexy_> phoenix5002, dont think it comes installed by default, but it's in the repo i think
<vahid> how i can  disable pulseaudio
<akibono> I've the program but it requires something called libtommath and I don't know how to install that :G
<vahid> ?
<aninhumer> I have a problem with hardy heron, sometimes applications, maybe just x apps, stop loading. Notably gnome-terminal, firefox and most importantly, the shutdown dialouge. Applications which were already running seem to work okay, but nothing new will load.
<codecain1> anybody know if this wil fun on hardy? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130286
<Hote1> so I set the variable to LANG=en_US and I get the same garbage I did with POSIX
<bazhang> !sound | vahid
<ubottu> vahid: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Hote1> I have been working from http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=413934 provided by gordonjcp
<rexy_> vahid, in the sound settings you can select what sound subsystem to use. it is probably currently set to pulseaudio, you can change it to esd there and reboot, then it should use esd
<ubottu> Debian bug 413934 in minicom "minicom crashes if LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 is set - with LANG=POSIX it works fine" [Normal,Open]
<Danish989> hi all
<Hote1> and this is a fresh install
<phoenix5002> rexy_: well how does brightness changing normally work... I don't see a shortcut for it in the "keyboard shortcuts" for my system.
<rinaldi_> hi, are there any apps like Adobe Dreamweaver that will be able to open the same files?
<no7up4u2> When u upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 is ther a way to keep ur previous config intact (exemple: previously patch driver for wireless)?
<k20a> codecain yes it will but you might want to get ati instead of nvidia because of the open source ati
<Roshan> amenado -> I did a compare and the keys are the same
<Danish989> I'm getting busybox at bootup, and they're mount errors .. I was being assisted by someone at UbuntuForums but it's been a week and I haven't gotten a reply, can someone please see my thread and help me out?
<codecain1> nvidia always been better open source then ati
<laeg> rutgermasi: nps i am reinstalling later anyway ty
<codecain1> from the past ati its up there now?
<amenado> Roshan-> are you sure? no extra carriage return?
<Roshan> yep
<rexy_> phoenix5002, it's a system function iirc, which is why it's not bound to normal keys. I dont think you can bind to FN-keys either
<k20a> codecain ati has open source...nvidia is not
<Roshan> I even gen a local key
<Roshan> and same
<Chousuke> no7up4u2: the driver probably won't survive a kernel upgrade, so you'll have to recompile it anyway
<codecain1> can you recommend a card that wil work with hdtv
<Andycas> Vlet: I cant seem to change the editor, every site gives the same editor=nano command
<aninhumer> Does anyone know why gnome apps would suddenly stop loading?
<amenado> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Chousuke> no7up4u2: unless it's provided by an ubuntu package, in which case it will probably be upgraded properly like everything else.
<laeg> vahid: allegedly you just have to go into system > prefs > sound and select alsa from the list rather than pulse audio but that didn't work for me so i am now pursuing a different avenue
<no7up4u2> Chousuke, yeah last time i tryed to updgrade my rt73 driver coulndt be patch in 8.04 same with ipwraw
<Chousuke> no7up4u2: your settings won't be touched though.
<no7up4u2> so i downgraded back to 7.10
<k20a> codecain1 there is a motherboard with hdmi output its a biostar ta690g
<Chousuke> no7up4u2: that's probably because the kernel is new.
<k20a> i have 6 of them
<Chousuke> no7up4u2: you need a new version of the driver too
<codecain1> I don't want to replace my motherboard though :/
<codecain1> just upgraded my video card
<k20a> well i dunno
<phoenix5002> rexy_: well is there any way to change screen brightness without using the keyboard?  it seems like there should be a way, because if my laptop switches to battery power the screen dims the brightness, so it is capable, I think.
<Hote1> ﻿ubottu yes I have seen that, maybe I am not setting the language correctly.  Before launching minicom, I am just entering LANG=POSIX on command line, then running minicom and I get the garbage posted to http://paste.ubuntu.com/11856/
<Hote1> what is the correct way to set the language for minicom?
<|chiz|> codecain1: I'd look into nvidia stuff, then ati but I have a feeling nvidia will have better support for hdmi, at the moment anyways
<rexy_> phoenix5002, well at least that is working, the dimming is performed by the gnome-power-manager, you can fiddle with that by right clicking on the battery icon in the taskbar
<codecain1> I was thinking that to chiz
<Vlet> Andycas: does anything show up if you execute: echo $VISUAL
<rexy_> or the power cord, depending if you're plugged in or not
<codecain1> I want a nvidia card with hdtv support
<Roshan> amenado -> do you have a doc, I want to make sure I did not miss anything
<Danish989> I'm getting busybox at bootup, and they're mount errors .. I was being assisted by someone at UbuntuForums but it's been a week and I haven't gotten a reply, can someone please see my thread and help me out?
<Roshan> amenado -> I am using SSH2-RSA
<Andycas> Vlet: no
<KaragandineOFF> :)
<|chiz|> Danish989: can you link us?
<phoenix5002> rexy_: under gutsy that's how I used to change the brightness, but it seems in hardy that they removed the brightness slider..  :(
<Vlet> Andycas: well, I dunoh man - time to learn vi :)
<Danish989> [chiz] : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784592&page=2
<STSX> rexy: I installed all the KDE packages I thought I needed, but obviously not. :) So do I need anything else other than kubuntu-desktop?
<rexy_> phoenix5002, well you can disable the dimming
<phoenix5002> rexy_: true, I guess that will have to do.  Thank you for your help
<rexy_> phoenix5002, but other then adjusting it through the console tool i have no idea to how to get the fn keys working
<jdehlin_> 'ssh user@server' works with ssh keys but 'sudo ssh user@server' asks for a non-exsistant password for user.. is there any way around this?
<rexy_> jdavies, sudo asks for your password
<rexy_> jdavies, but ssh'ing somewhere as root is generally a bad idea
<Vlet> jdehlin_: why would you run ssh through sudo?
<rexy_> jdavies, also when you sudo you run as root, so you would have to setup keys for root to autologon
<jdehlin_> yes it asks for my password for the user on the machine but it should be asking for the password of the user I'm sshing in as
<Andycas> Vlet: I dont understand, i must be doing something wrong then?
<amenado> Roshan-> sorry i have to attend to a task right now
<STSX> rexy: Is the kubuntu-desktop compatible with KDE 3.5, or only 4.0?
<ErickGhint> ok, i may catch hell for this... but i'm in the process of switching from windows to linux. i've been trying my damnedest to install a game for my wife, and we can't figure out what we're doing wrong. there is no entry in the package mngr, and the terminal ends up giving me a segmentation fault. i would really appreciate any help.
<newair> Which is more popular with Ubuntu, wired or wireless stuff?
<rexy_> STSX, dunno, think hardy by default does not use kde4.0
<jdehlin_> Thats not the goal.. just a demonstration of whats not working.. I need to get apt sources using ssh so my keys can be used
<Vlet> Andycas: what does "export | grep SHELL" print out?
<jdehlin_> you can't sudo apt-get update without sudo
<Danish989> I'm getting busybox at bootup, and they're mount errors .. I was being assisted by someone at UbuntuForums but it's been a week and I haven't gotten a reply, can someone please see my thread and help me out?    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784592&page=2
<Roshan> msg amenado thans
<rexy_> jdavies, if you want to sudo to another user then root you have to specify the user with -u user, is that what you mean?
<laeg> why is the drop down box in system > prefs > sound > not large enough to list the options? the text runs outside of the box and i cannot discern what each one is
<Vlet> jdehlin_: if you run anything with 'sudo' at the beginning, it's going to ask for your password, so if you run "sudo ssh user@host.com" it's going to first ask for YOUR username to get past 'sudo' then for the password of 'user' on the machine 'host.com'
<rexy_> laeg, on 800x600 resolution?
<laeg> rexy_: 1280x1024
<grindhold> so close no matter how far oO.. does anyone know when a new hal-update is being released_
<rexy_> odd should be big enough
<laeg> i will take a screenie for your viewing pleasure!
<facilitador> hello
<Danish989> is there a Wubi channel ?
<Andycas> Vlet: declare -x SHELL="/bin/bash"
<FlashWolf> cya
<Niklas_E> is there any bug that ubuntu can't exec the cdroms (hda and hdb)?
<facilitador> hello bazhang
<jdehlin_> Vlet, it asks for the first one for the local user which is fine.. the second user (the one I'm sshing in as) should be handled with ssh keys though
<bazhang> facilitador, hi ")
<facilitador> I found the language he needed
<rexy_> jdehlin, hmm maybe paths arent set correctly so it cant find the keys perhaps?
<bazhang> nice going facilitador :)
<facilitador> for visual programming  is "gambas"
<facilitador> thanks for you help
<Vlet> jdehlin_: no, if you're using sudo to run the command then it's no longer using the keys your set up - it's likely looking in /root/.ssh/ for keys instead of /home/you/.ssh/
<jdehlin_> rexy_, the keys work fine if I do 'ssh user@server'.. logs in without password prompt
<newair> Any wireless nic users here?
<jdehlin_> Vlet, ohhh.. genius
<no7up4u2> i am newair
<Vlet> jdehlin_: :) ... why run ssh as sudo anyway?
<laeg> rexy_: http://i27.tinypic.com/2yno2mp.jpg - it wouldn't allow me to take the screenie with the drop down box open
<bazhang> newair, please ask
<no7up4u2> must be a big question hehe
<Danish989> is there a Wubi channel ?
<no7up4u2> :)
<newair> no7,  Is it just me or is there just a handful of compatible nics for ubuntu?
<Vlet> jdehlin_: if you want to 'be root' on the server into which you are ssh-ing, you need to wait for the connection, then run sudo ON the server, not beforehand
<jdehlin_> Vlet, it's not ssh that I need to run as sudo.. I changed my sources.list sources to use ssh://user@mirror instead of http.. so when I run 'sudo apt-get update' it doesn't use my keys as it does when I just 'ssh user@mirror'
<no7up4u2> nah most of them are compatiple at some extend
<Vlet> jdehlin_: ahh :)
<stbain> Danish989: best wubi info I found was on the web
<stbain> !wubi | Danish989
<ubottu> Danish989: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Andycas> Vlet: declare -x SHELL="/bin/bash"
<Shadu> How can i connect to a wireless 802.1x connection? (the connection uses wep or wpa)
<jdehlin_> Vlet, I was just using ssh as an example of how it wasn't working.. just showing that when throwing sudo in the keys don't work.. I think your suggestion should help me out a lot though.. thanks
<Vlet> Andycas: yep, same as mine. Not sure why it's not working. Just use vi
<no7up4u2> shadu theres a way but not so legal so i wont say
<Ollie> Hi, Just a quick question. I'm running 8.04 on a laptop, and when I tell i to shutdown - after it's finished doing all it's stuff and it would /normally/ power off the machine, the screen goes bright white, and starts to fade in random patterns. Also it doesn't power off afterwards.
<Vlet> jdehlin_: yeah, I see... perhaps: sudo ln -s /home/you/.ssh /root/.ssh would solve the problem :)
<Shadu> no7up4u2: lol just tell me, i need it for my school.. or i gotta boot vista :(
<newair> What brands have been known to work wireless nics?
<eugman> I've got a commandline comp, how do I upgrade it?
<weix> ubottu, !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<laeg> Ollie: pyschadelic - i had a similar problem but only with 7.04 - which version are you running?
<majikins> hi everyone - I'm having a problem with php files - my browser is deciding to tryin and open with rather than process the file
<Ollie> 8.04
<no7up4u2> shadu ::cough::boycottwep.org:: may help but i do not think its right to invade some's wireless network
<makkbe> majikins: on several websites?
<rexy_> majikins, you have to tell apache to process php files probably
<majikins> local
<Ollie> laeg: it doesn't even look like something the screen would normally be capable of displaying... I'm not even sure what I'm seeing... I hope it doesn't damage the LCD?
<Vlet> majikins: that's not a problemw with php. it's a problem with your apache config not treating .php files as scripts
<DShepherd> Danish989, no. if you need assistance with wubi ask in here
<majikins> yes - it was kinda working before
<eugman> majikins, yeah you probably need to edit your .htacces file
<makkbe> majikins: then you probably don't have php installed in apache
<shane2peru> another web browser???  Firefox 3 beta probably shouldn't have been the main Hardy browser
<Shadu> no7up4u2: lol its your site :P
<majikins> where do I find that?
<no7up4u2> newair, i use wusb54gc and wg511t and the build in centrino and all work smoothly
<[T]an2> could anyone recommend a good pptp client for gnome?
<Danish989> DShepherd:  I'm getting busybox at bootup, and they're mount errors .. I was being assisted by someone at UbuntuForums but it's been a week and I haven't gotten a reply, can someone please see my thread and help me out?    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784592&page=2
<shane2peru> any recommendations for web browsers?
<bartoslaff> yess
<shane2peru> oh, on 64bit. :)
<makkbe> majikins: sudo apt-get install php5
<Vlet> shane2peru: firefox.... 2?
<bartoslaff> on 64bit?
<majikins> I have installed php5 apache2 libapche2-mod-php5
<bartoslaff> Ephiany?
<majikins> purged and reinstalled again
<Shadu> ﻿no7up4u2: but isn't there a legal way to connect to it? as i gotta connect to the wireless network (which gives a new certificate) then i gotta login and think i then get the key for the wep
<mgolisch> shane2peru: hm the devs told me its because mozilla will stop development of ff2, so they would ship their long time support product with a software component thats not supported by the upstream developers anymore
<shane2peru> Vlet, hmmm, other than FF
<mgolisch> shane2peru: that makes sense somehow
<makkbe> majikins: weird, it should work then
<fprimex> I'm trying to pxe boot the ubuntu 8.04 live CD and not having much luck. I've followed the directions here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot) but can only get as far as the splash screen. I have PXE and tftpd-hpa set up and working correctly on centos 5.1. appreciate any help
<Gnine> epiphany
<laeg> Ollie: i'm going to have to recommend you repeat your question so someone else can help you because i could only have helped if it was on 7.04 and by help i mean tell you to upgrade
<majikins> all installed properly
<makkbe> what does your /var/log/apache2 log say?
<no7up4u2> shadu ask the amin for the key, if they want u in they'll give it to you
<no7up4u2> admin*
<vampisk> hi
<Vlet> majikins: try: sudo a2enmod php5
<laeg> can somebody tell me what i should select in the last drop down box? http://i27.tinypic.com/2yno2mp.jpg
<DShepherd> Danish989, i dont know much about wubi. have you checked here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide?
<shane2peru> mgolisch, seems like they would have waited till it was out of beta, shipped with ff2, and then when it was complete updated. :)
<Vlet> shane2peru: ask synaptic
<majikins> but now I notice that /etc/apache2/mods-enabled don't show php.load and php.conf
<shane2peru> Vlet, will do, thanks
<weix> I've been having trouble setting up samba shares in my smb.conf my samba server shows up in windows network browsing but the shares do not.  my /etc/samba/smb.conf file's contents http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871/
<Shadu> ﻿no7up4u2: yeah but to get the key they made some weird login thingy.. but i guess i can go to the IT service and ask them how to do it
<newair> no7, I think I have seen that for linksys
<Ollie> laeg: I used to get similar problems while trying to install fedora core - I would have to install in text mode. After installation, it would run OK.
<Ollie> Hi, Just a quick question. I'm running 8.04 on a laptop, and when I tell i to shutdown - after it's finished doing all it's stuff and it would /normally/ power off the machine, the screen goes bright white, and starts to fade in random patterns. Also it doesn't power off afterwards.
<no7up4u2> shadu that would be the right thing to do
<vahid> i need wine IRC
<shane2peru> mgolisch, I guess I'm too simple minded, ff2, has memory problems, and ff3 just stops responding and I have to give it a few minutes to catch up with me, just minor annoyances. :)
<Vlet> weix: #samba maybe?
<Shadu> ﻿no7up4u2: kk will do that then, however im gonna check your way :P
<Vlet> shane2peru: lynx
<weix> Vlet, ill look into it thanks
<majikins> vlet: weird - I did that and says could not find any package "libapache2-mod-php5 sud"
<vampisk> hello, what is logwatch?
<no7up4u2> shadu i wouldnt know what u talking about , my my i the legal way....
<shane2peru> Vlet, is opera any good?  What is lynx?
<no7up4u2> my way is *
<majikins> why 'sud' at the end?
<shane2peru> Vlet, I'm a long time Mozilla user, even since my M$ days.
<Vlet> majikins: "libapache2-mod-php5 sud"? why is there a "sud" at the end there? what was the command you ran?
<Shadu> no7up4u2: i mean that site of yours :)
<no7up4u2> newair, u can get that wusb54gc for like 25$ it wark right off the box
<Vlet> shane2peru: never had any problems with FF, so I don't know. lynx is awesome!
<shane2peru> Vlet, ok, I will give that a try, and see how I like it, thanks.
 * Vlet giggles
<majikins> vlet: ok don't know what happened there but it says module is already enabled when I run again
<einPaule> does anyone know why my videoplayback could be so much more ugly and pixelated than in windows?
<shane2peru> Vlet, FF, just gives me minor annoyance lately, slowdowns, not really lockups, FF3 is about the same, I will give lynx a try, thanks.
<einPaule> I'm using Hoarz
<Vlet> majikins: maybe you made a type-o the first time
<majikins> firefox is still asking the open the php file
<vahid> please WINE irc?
<slashzul> ok
<Ollie> shane2peru: I think lynx is a text-only browser for the terminal?
<rexy_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<dmacnutt> openssl vulnerablity
<Vlet> majikins: sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<rexy_> doh, #winehq vahid
<CShadowRun> Anyone know of a good text editor for linux, similar to editpad pro on windows. I want a GUI (So if you say VIM i'll stab you in the face.) i also want syntax highlighting, themes and regex searching/folding.
<Vlet> Ollie: yep =D
<vahid> tanks rexy
<rexy_> CShadowRun, gedit ?
<shane2peru> Ollie, ahh, now that you mention that, I think you are right!  I have used it before!  ahh
<rexy_> or kate
<majikins> still doing it
<majikins> aaaaaahhhhhh
<rexy_> not sure if they do all that though
<majikins> been struggling with this the whole day
<CShadowRun> rexy_ doesn't have regex or themes
<dmacnutt> thank you DSA !!
<Vlet> majikins: well, #apache or #php are better places for support for this
<|neko|> majikins, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<einPaule> emacs CShadowRun
<shane2peru> Vlet you are bad. :)
<DShepherd> Danish989, http://josephmclaughlin.wordpress.com/2008/05/11/wubi-error-busybox-and-initramfs/ -- this may help
<majikins> can't get on - server too busy
<grindhold> does anyone know when a new hal-update is being released_
<majikins> for php
<dmacnutt> openssl security alert http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1
<CShadowRun> einPaule looks cool :p
<hcoal> If I install Ubuntu using an encrypted file system, can I reinstall ubuntu later down the line or will I have to wipe the encrypted partitions and start over?
<STSX> If I'm adding KDE windows manager to my Ubuntu 7.10, and it's asking if I want to make "gdm" or "kdm" my default display manager, should I say gdm to keep gnome as my default windows system? Or when I'm in KDE will it try to use gdm?
<rexy_> it uses one or the other STSX
<Scientus> what command do i use to see what process is binded to a resource
<Vlet> majikins: I think you have to register with nickserv to get into #php
<STSX> rexy_: OK, so why is it asking for the default?
<Pici> STSX: KDM/GDM is only for the initial graphical login, not the desktop environment loaded afterwards.
<dmacnutt> stsx: because it is asking you which one you want to use
<Scientus> what command do i use to see what process is binded to a resource
<Pici> Scientus: lsof
<Scientus> thx
<STSX> Pici: OK, that makes much more sense now. Thanks for clarifying that. :)
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone encrypt folders with seahorse, it always makes an archive and encrypted archive, there are toomany duplicated of files, anyway to just have the encrypted?
 * spass is away: przeto jeść cuś trzeba
<rexy_> STSX, you have to choose one
<STSX> rexy_: Yes, I understand now that Pici pointed out it is the graphical login, not my desktop environment.
<Pici> !away > spass (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<fprimex> I removed the quiet and splash options and it appears to be hanging at the decompression/sending of the filesystem.squashfs
<Gnine> !session > Gnine
<vahid> how make sure your video drivers are installed correctly???
<majikins> vlet: I'm in thanks
<Scientus> this man page is huge-- how do i just put the string of the file name into lsof
<hcoal> vahid: try glxinfo
<vemion-arc> hi everyone
<Scientus> im getting permission denied on lsof when im root
<Scientus> wtf
<demon> quit
<demon> lol
<Scientus> i mean seriously
<Scientus> thats the end of the road
<Vlet> Scientus: that shouldn't be
<vahid> hcoal, i run it but how i know work correctly?
<Vlet> Scientus: I can run it as not-root
<Scientus> lsof: status erros on .gvfs: Permission denied
<aninhumer> Does anyone know why gnome apps would suddenly stop loading?
<Scientus> and some fuse errors
<hostf4cekilla> emacs launched from command line (not terminal emulator) does not map Alt to Meta. What gives?
<raddy> Hi
<gantellus> hello people
<demon> sup
<raddy> I have recently installed the Hardy version
<demon> ya
<vemion-arc> heck yeah... a wutang enthusiat
<Scientus> fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/blah/.gvfs
<Scientus> can't stat()
<hcoal> vahid: after running the command, does it say Direct rendering: yes?
<raddy> My BIOS is configured for for turning on the system when i press a key
<vemion-arc> hostf4ce, what have you tried so far?
<demon> lol that cool
<vahid> direct rendering: Yes
<hostf4cekilla> tried keyboard preferences in Gnome, ...nothing
<raddy> But when i turn off from Gnome, it is not turning ON when i press a key
<hostf4cekilla> vemion-arc:
<demon> how about when opeing laptop ?
<hcoal> and does it show the vendor as the card you're using?
<demon> *opening
<ShadowBelmolve> hello, anyone can say a video player to open a video with 18gb? Totem and MPlayer is not capable =/
<Scientus> the ultimate error, running stat() is Thatnsport endpoint is not connected
<vemion-arc> let me try it
<vahid> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<Scientus> eseems like a mount, but i cant umount it
<Scientus> or deleate it
<hostf4cekilla> vemion-arc: cool
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone encrypt folders with seahorse, it always makes an archive and encrypted archive, there are toomany duplicated of files, anyway to just have the encrypted?
<hcoal> vahid: that sounds good to me, unless you're having problems then I'd say you've set everything up correctly
<Vlet> ShadowBelmolve: 18gb? never heard of it
<gantellus> I've read a lot of topics on ubuntuforums.. but still no solution. My MB p5b plus built-in soundcard does not work. Ubuntu Hardy. :)
<ShadowBelmolve> Vlet, a video with 1 hour and 30 min, quality DV =/
<Scientus> so how can i get rid of a wierd mysterious non-connected 'transport' that lsof and stat cant get anything on
<u007> hi, if my bluetooth hang, is there a way to restart it?
<Vlet> ShadowBelmolve: are you sure that's the codec name? 18GB?
<u007> the restart of the service seems to hang also :(
<Lunar_Lamp> !ssl
<ubottu> Factoid ssl not found
<Shadu> gantellus: did you try the mixer and enabled all thingies ? that worked for me atleast :P (dunno if you found that forum xD)
<vemion-arc> what layout are you using for your keyboard?
<MitchM> how can i fix my Magnifier in 8.04 ? I hit Windows key + R and i get stuck
<vemion-arc> hostf4ce
<hostf4cekilla> vemion-arc: us
<[T]an2> i am trying to install a pptp client following these instructions: http://happylinuxthoughts.blogspot.com/2007/10/connecting-to-windows-vpn-server-with.html
<[T]an2> The install looks like it worked, but I do not have any option of configuring any vpn... anyone know how to get this working?
<greg_universe> in VLC are you able to download other visualizations?
<gantellus> Shadu: the mixer does not start... Ubuntu does not recognize the card.. Says that no devices found
<ShadowBelmolve> Vlet, yeah, i have other videos, but it's size is 15gb, the totem can open but he only read the first 9 minutos, but the video with 18gb he cannot read >.<
<hostf4cekilla> u007: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart or similar
<u007> hostf4cekilla - nope, it stop at stopping service
<Vlet> ShadowBelmolve: ooooh, it's an 18 gig movie... try VLC
<Scientus> well now i guess i have a tale to tell: lsof permission denied as root...
<coopery> hello
<ShadowBelmolve> Vlet, VLC?
<Vlet> ShadowBelmolve: yes
<kelvin911> is it okay if i dont have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Vlet> kelvin911: we won't tell
<u007> hostf4cekilla, when this happen, my ubuntu cannot restart or shutdown
<kelvin911> what do u mean?
<ShadowBelmolve> Vlet, ok, i will test it
<bazhang> kelvin911, its fine
<Vlet> kelvin911: well, is it okay? like, will we get mad and tell on you? define "okay".
<hostf4cekilla> u007: kill the offending process via top
<MitchM> anyone running 8.04 know how to get their X desktop out of "zoom mode" ? SuperKey + R ?
<kelvin911> okay mean everything runs fine
<bazhang> kelvin911, it is just a metapackage
<kelvin911> what is the purpose of ubuntu-desktop package?
<Vlet> kelvin911: yep, that's fine, assuming you know your shell commands.
<Shadu> gantellus: k, was just a guess :P, think its a unsupported device then
<stefg> !msg ubottu metapackage
<ubottu> stefg: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<devilsadvocate> kelvin911, ubuntu-desktop is a met package which has all the other stuff as dependancies. it by itself doesnt do anything
<hostf4cekilla> kelvin911: pseudo meta-package, brings in a bunch of crap via dependencies
<kelvin911> what shell command?
<gantellus> MitchM: try hitting the zoom button until the desktop reaches the normal size
<u007> hostf4cekilla, how do i know which is offending? is it with status uninterruptable?
<personalcomputer> hello.i have a problem upgrading ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04: when it's fetching files and arrive to the 48th file in "setting new software channels"  it tells me "Error during update
<personalcomputer> A problem occurred during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry"  can somebody help me ?
<stefg> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Vlet> kelvin911: oh, I'm sorry, I mis-understood your questions.
<Vlet> !repomirror | personalcomputer
<ubottu> personalcomputer: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<gantellus> Shadu: 7.04 and 7.10 worked fine :) Guess it's simply a bug
<MitchM> gantellus, definetly got movement - did a zoom in / out real quick, any specific movement (of my mouse) i need to make?
<hostf4cekilla> u007: it's probably running under your username or root and of questionable status, zombie, etc...
<u007> ok
<MitchM> gantellus, got it, just had to time my scroll / release of zoom button right.
<kelvin911> how to get the system sound working again?
<[T]an2> trying pptpconfig... getting this error. how do i correct it?
<[T]an2> pptpconfig:
<[T]an2>  Depends: php-gtk-pcntl but it is not going to be installed
<kelvin911> so i install esound?
<MitchM> gantellus, thank you :)
<gantellus> MitchM: you're welcome :)
<Scientus> what's going on if you cang ping a computer but the traceroute goes in an ionfinate loop, with no ips showing up besides the gateway?
<[T]an2> tried it in synaptic and using apt-get and get the same error
<Scientus> is there a better channel for networking problems
<jdehlin_> Vlet, Just to let you know the solution in to use 'sudo -E' which carries over the environment
<Vlet> jdehlin_: oh cool - thanks :)
<jdehlin_> Vlet, this is a change in sudo since feisty
<sdx> how can i see the space a dir takes up?
<Vlet> sdx: df -h
<Znuff> sdx, du -hs /dir
<Vlet> sdx: oh, a dir.... use du
<ShadowBelmolve> Vlet, OMG, the VLC cannot open de video >.<, OMFG, exist another program?
<u007> hostf4cekilla, i can't kill the process
<u007> its still there
<u007> its  wammu hang
<Vlet> ShadowBelmolve: frankly, if VLC can't open it, I doubt anything can. I would almost guess that the file may be corrupt. VLC is like the jacknife of all media players
<sdx> Znuff, thanks
<Vlet> ShadowBelmolve: what error did VLC give you if any?
<Karagandinec> Salam
<ShadowBelmolve> Vlet, Unrecognized format for '/media/e/hein.avi', but in windows he open normaly >.<
<sparr_> My home LAN uses the 192.168.1.* subnet.  A VPN I am connecting to uses the same.  How can I re-map one of them locally?
<Znuff> ShadowBelmolve, try this in a console, file /media/e/hein.avi
<Vlet> Znuff: about to say the same :)
<ShadowBelmolve> Znuff, /media/e/hein.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 0 x 0, ~30 fps,
<Znuff> ShadowBelmolve, what's the size of the file?
<Karagandinec> gandon
<Znuff> ShadowBelmolve, ls -l /media/e/hein.avi
<Vlet> Znuff: he said ~18G
<Znuff> uh
<Znuff> ShadowBelmolve, what filesystem?
<ShadowBelmolve> Znuff, -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 20281354752 2008-05-10 18:29 /media/e/hein.avi   NTFS =/
<Znuff> ShadowBelmolve, it could be a problem with the NTFS driver and 4gb file limit :-/
<ShadowBelmolve> Znuff, but with another video with 15gb he open normaly =/
<Znuff> ShadowBelmolve, on the same partition?
<hostf4cekilla> u007: you should be able to kill ANYthing as root with a signal 9
<slavik> I have a usb-irda dongle, but when I try to use ussp-push to send files, it does some kind of a handshake and does not transfer the file ...
<ShadowBelmolve> Znuff, yeah
<hostf4cekilla> u007: I've killed disk drivers that way
<Znuff> ShadowBelmolve, try dd if=/media/e/hein.avi of=/dev/null
<u007> hostf4cekilla, i can't
<u007> even with sudo -s
<ShadowBelmolve> Znuff, slow...... >.<
<Roshan> what am I getting "No identities found" when I try to copy an ssh-id
<[T]an2> anyone have any ideas on my pptp predicament?
<Znuff> ShadowBelmolve, no error yet?
<ShadowBelmolve> Znuff, not, is processing... =/
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> I have resized my ubuntu partition for installing windows
<Znuff> ShadowBelmolve, ok, ctrl+c it, install the ffmpeg package, and try to run: ffplay /media/e/hein.avi
<Znuff> doktoreas, and now it doesn't work, right?
<doktoreas> now my problem is to know if it will overwrite the boot sector
<Znuff> Yup, windows will overwrite
<doktoreas> hi Znuff
<Roshan> does anyone know why I am getting  "No identities found" when I try to copy an ssh-id?
<doktoreas> Znuff, should I log with livecd to create it?
<laeg> what is the purpose of pulseaudio on linux?
<laeg> s/linux/ubunut
<Andycas> How to manually install fonts?
<ShadowBelmolve> Znuff, he's open ^^, but no have the bar to jump for a % of video =/
<Znuff> ShadowBelmolve, well, that's not a player :)
<mgolisch> laeg: i guess its the replacement for esd
<sahak> nautilus does not work for me anymore after today's updates. Ubuntu 8.04
<ShadowBelmolve> Znuff, lol
<Znuff> ShadowBelmolve, it's just a rudimentary player :)
<Znuff> ShadowBelmolve, sort of... "proof of concept"
<Enselic> I don't get it, what is this PulseAudio thing? It sounds cool but is it?
<Znuff> ShadowBelmolve, install xine or mplayer and use it to play your files. It will work.
<Evilyn> So, I'm having this little problem trying to install Ubuntu, in that the installer will never finish loading.  It boots up just enough to show the BG, and then hangs there forever (or at least overnight, which is forever-enough).  Anybody have an idea what the problem might be?
<ShadowBelmolve> Znuff, but he's open the video, and the player not xD
<Znuff> laeg, http://www.pulseaudio.org/
<Znuff> ShadowBelmolve, like I said, try with mplayer or xine :)
<Maxito> hola a todos
<Znuff> doktoreas, yup
<mgolisch> yeah mplayer ftw.
<Maxito> alguien habla español
<SaschaRed> can you guys please upgrade to the latest version of pidgin-plugin-pack
<SaschaRed> we are two versions back
<Znuff> doktoreas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<algyz> !es | Maxito | la puta madre ;)
<ubottu> Maxito | la puta madre ;): Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Znuff> SaschaRed, so?
<mgolisch> and?
<Benalex> Hello folks, I just did an upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy, and I always remove quite parameter from the kernel line in Grub, and I see sever fails in red during boot... isn't these messages stored in some log file some where?
<ShadowBelmolve> Znuff, mplayer not open =/, xine cannot install with apt-get ^^, but with ffplay i can see the end of video, its all i need ;D
<mgolisch> if the enw plugins require another pidgin evrsion thats not gona happen i guess
<mgolisch> its unlikely to change the evrsion of some software during the lifecycle of the release
<Znuff> Benalex, "dmesg"
<SaschaRed> Znuff: the latest version is 2.3.0
<Andycas> How to manually install fonts?
<mgolisch> anyways, time to head home
<mgolisch> have fun ppl.
<Maxito> ninguna de esas salas existe en mi lista
<Maxito> sabes de alguna  otra
<SaschaRed> ubuntu hardy has 2.0.0-1
<benanzo> Why does trackerd still run and consume 7.8MB of memory even though I've explicitely disabled it in System -> Preferences -> Sessions and disabled both indexing and watching in System -> Preferences -> Search and Indexing.  I've restarted my session and rebooted but it still starts
<tikka> Hi, I have a question relating to the differences between 7.10 and 8.04.. The specific question I have is, what has changed between versions which would affect how the keyboard functions?
<Znuff> SaschaRed, like someone said above, the versions of the packages will NOT change during the lifecycle of the distribution.
<Benalex> Znuff: can I show this file in gedit?
<osfameron> dammit, upgrading libssl has broken openssh-server upgrade
<sahak> nautilus does not work for me anymore after today's updates. Ubuntu 8.04
<osfameron> running apt-get install -f it's complainging about " Template #4 in /tmp/openssh-server.template.124950 has a duplicate field "template" with new value "ssh/vulnerable_host_keys". Probably two templates are not properly separated by a lone newline"
<Znuff> SaschaRed, and as an extra, latest version is gutsy, not hardy -_-
<SaschaRed> Znuff: can we please put it in the repo
<Znuff> Benalex, probably, but it's also a command and log file.
<jeremy_> i'm getting that same problem on my server upgrade via commandline
<Znuff> SaschaRed, no.
<Znuff> SaschaRed, package versions won't EVER change during the distribution
<Znuff> SaschaRed, if you really need the latest stuff, just compile it yourself
<Pici> !newpackage | SaschaRed
<ubottu> SaschaRed: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<squirrelpimp> anyone already knowing, why that obscure dowkd.pl utility keeps reporting "no suitable blacklist"?
<benanzo> Do I have to remove tracker in order to get trackerd to stop starting?  I've already disabled it via the normal preferences menus
<Benalex> Znuff: I don't think this is the one I am referring two, fails messages are displayed in red under Ubuntu splash image
<Benalex> *to
<makkbe> benanzo: have you disabled it in preferences --> sessions
<serengeti> Evilyn, try checking the cd for defects
<benanzo> yes
<benanzo> and preferences -> search and indexing
<Evilyn> I have.  This is actually a long, ongoing problem that happened with 7.x too
<Evilyn> And multiple CDs
<osfameron> is the openssh-server package broken, or is this likely to be a problem on my setup?
<benanzo> I've disabled watching and indexing, and I've disabled it from starting as part of my session in the Sessions app
<Evilyn> Multiple CDs burned on multiple other machines :)
<makkbe> osfameron: no issues with openssh-server afaik
<benanzo> it runs anyway everytime I log in and consumes 0% CPU but about 7-8MB memory
<Evilyn> I'm imagining it's a hardware problem somewhere, but...
<benanzo> it has all its cache files open
<Bodsda> benanzo, if you dont need it, why not remove it? apt
<iddo> i also disabled tracker in session and indexing prefs, and it's still starting
<Vlet> benanzo: check your session startup programs perhaps
<osfameron> makkbe: ah... it's giving errors about templates in /tmp/openssh-server.template.* so maybe I should delete those
<benanzo> because it's depended on by ubuntu-desktop -- I'd like to keep a sane system but just disable it
<osfameron> nope they're clean
<benanzo> Vlet: yes I've done that
<serengeti> Evilyn, I had a similar problem with an old K6-2, but I guess you have something more modern ;)
<Bodsda> osfameron, please be specific as to which errors -- pastebin if needed
<Norrisl^College> Hi
<Bodsda> hi
<Norrisl> i need help
<osfameron> Bodsda: it's one long line
<Evilyn> serengeti: Sadly, some random piece of junk Dell desktop, since it's a work system
<osfameron> Bodsda: openssh-server Template parse error: Template #4 in /tmp/openssh-server.template.127120 has a duplicate field "template" with new value "ssh/vulnerable_host_keys". Probably two templates are not properly separated by a lone newline.
<Bodsda> !ask | Norrisl
<ubottu> Norrisl: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Vlet> !ask | Norrisl
<osfameron> well, there's more that I can pasty if required
<Andycas> How to manually install fonts?
<Evilyn> But it's a fairly modern system, yes
<kauer> HI. I'm trying to use apt-get upgrade to install the very recent ssh security fixes. It installs them all except openssh-server and openssh-client, these are "held back"? How can I get these installed? I beliebe apt-get dist-upgrade might work, but I don't want to try it if there is any risk that it will actually try to upgrade my distro from feisty!
<Bodsda> osfameron, so chek the file for this 'duplicate  field'
<benanzo> I've guess I have to resort to killing it via a script at login.  That's kind of lame
 * Evilyn will try the alternate installer...
<dury> hi there channel :)
<rsk> kauer: most likely not mirror fully updated try apt-get update again
<roberto_> salve scusate
<roberto_> mi serve una mano x cortesia
<serengeti> Evilyn, that's a good idea
<benanzo> Off to LP to file a bug
<osfameron> Bodsda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11876/ for full details - but there's nothing in /tmp/openss* after the failed install
<Bodsda> kauer, dist upgrade will upgrade your distro
<serengeti> I think ;)
<Norrisl> iv just installed a new copy of ubuntu when i go to boot from it it wont boot i get this back screen with normal mode etc.. demo mode. i clicked normal mode but it says a file is missing Please help me
<dury> sudo apt-get install -f what is it for?
<k0p> hi all
<iddo> benanzo: what if you rename or delete /usr/bin/trackerd ?
<Bodsda> osfameron, im not sure what im doing here so ask the channel but you should probably pastebin this file -- /tmp/openssh-server.template.127120
<Vlet> dury: if you run this, you can find out: man apt-get
<jeremy_> osfameron: I'm having the exact same problem, when i attempt sudo-apt get dist-upgrade it's saying my openssh-client is .03 when it should be .02
<Bodsda> Norrisl, does it say which file?
<osfameron> Bodsda: as I said, it doesn't exist when the apt session finishes
<k0p> I'm making a package for ubuntu about python project. what's way to discover path like : /usr/lib/python$VERSION/site-packages? or there are way to run setup.py?
<Norrisl> well i would need to reboot
<Norrisl> hold on one second
<dury> the system it's trying to update
<Bodsda> osfameron, oh, im not sure im afraid
<osfameron> I'll delete the cached .debs
<dury> or upgrade
<osfameron> jeremy_: I haven't had that error specifically
<Bodsda> k0p, you can run thet as it is -- if your talking about in a bash shell
<linduxed> hello
<Bodsda> hi
<jackal> hello
<dury> can't install or remove software
<suliman> hi how to configure MySql server
<Bodsda> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<makkbe> suliman: in what aspect?
<serengeti> k0p, for the site-packages try python -c "from distutils.sysconfig import get_python_lib; print get_python_lib()"
<k0p> Bodsda, yeah I'm talking about rules
 * Bodsda *shrugs*
<Vlet> suliman: sudo nano /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<k0p> serengeti, thanks
<kauer> rsk: thanks...
<linduxed> guys, do you know what to do when youve got a hdd that is breaking but you insist on installing on it?
<te> anyone know enough about hal so that I can specify a uid for ext3 systems?
<dury> never had this problem to update and now problems come
<Bodsda> linduxed, define 'breaking'
<k0p> serengeti, yeah works ! :D
<linduxed> is there any cool way to omit broken sectors?
<Bodsda> !enter | dury
<ubottu> dury: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<serengeti> k0p, I found it in Django docs ;)
<benanzo> iddo: that's not a good solution
<Vlet> linduxed: YOU insist on installing on it?
<dury> sudo apt-get install -f
<k0p> serengeti, great ! :D
<Vlet> dury: type out your question in one line.
<linduxed> Bodsda: basically ubunutu installation gives an error during "copying files" and i know it has had problems before like data dissappearing
<suliman> vlet: thank you
<dury> can't put my system in english how can I do that
<Bodsda> linduxed, are you installing with alternate cd or live?
 * osfameron works around by uninstalling openssh-server (suboptimal)
<kauer> dury: You said "sudo apt-get install -f what is it for?" What do you mean? Do you mean that -f will cause the held-back packages to install?
<linduxed> Vlet: yeah, currently ive got XP on the main drive (not my main computer, mind you :-P
<dury> kauer: yeah can't install packages
<kauer> Basically I want to know what that message actually *means* "The following packages have been kept back"
<Norrisl> im back
<linduxed> Vlet: and i wanted to get ubuntu on, however ive only got this semi-broken drive
<Norrisl> it says
<Bodsda> linduxed, why do you 'insist' on installing on a duff drive?
<linduxed> Bodsda: live-cd
<Norrisl> Kernel Normal Mode
<Vlet> linduxed: well, there's little advise we can give other than to cross your fingers
<Bodsda> ;~)
<dury> kauer: it's trying to update to 8.04
<linduxed> Bodsda: check my answers to vlet
<Norrisl> Error 1: filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<dury> and the databs
<dury> sorry
<Norrisl> Press any key to contine
<kauer> dury: You mean they are held back until my distro catches up?
<Bodsda> linduxed, install on xp drive not an option?
<Bodsda> !enter | Norrisl
<ubottu> Norrisl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Norrisl> k
<linduxed> Bodsda: hmmmm, might work...XP left 22 gig over for some odd reason
<Norrisl> sorry
<Bodsda> np ;~)
<tikka> you did it again ;p
<Norrisl> can you help me
<linduxed> but i was most interested in actually omitting the bad sectors in some way
<Tau> J / #ubuntu-de
<Norrisl> i get this error
<Norrisl> Error 1: filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<Norrisl> <dury> and the databs
<Bodsda> linduxed, reinstall and choose xp drive & use largest amount of continous free space
<osfameron> Bodsda, jeremy_: apparently this is a gutsy problem that's known about, new version being pushed out shortly
<linduxed> "smoothing the surface out" so to say
<tikka> linduxed i have fixed bad sectors using hddreg / hdd regenerator.. its quite cool
<dury> kauer: the database it's broken or something can't install packages, what's wrong
<Norrisl> will anyone help me?
<Norrisl> !enter | Norrisl
<Norrisl> lol
<Bodsda> !msgthebot | Norrisl
<ubottu> Norrisl: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<linduxed> tikka: procedure on live-cd?
<jaffarkelshac> Norrisl: what are you trying to do when you get the errors, i read  up and you did not specify
<Norrisl> I have a problem when i go to boot from my drive i get this error: Error 1: filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<Norrisl> jaffar
<Norrisl> I click normal mode
<Norrisl> or any mode
<Norrisl> and i get that error
<jaffarkelshac> this is from the grub menu?
<Bodsda> !enter | Norrisl :please,you've been told before:
<ubottu> Norrisl :please,you've been told before:: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Norrisl> from a menu when u boot up
<Norrisl> a black background and white text
<Bodsda> yeah, grub
<benanzo> when I look at my memory consumption in gnome-system-monitor it says I'm using 324MB of 1996MB total, but when I run 'free -m' it shows I'm using 1503MB of 1996MB total -- I suppose gnome-system-monitor only shows memory consumed by my processes, but even then if I add the memory reported per process in the processes view it doesn't add up
<Norrisl> w/e
<benanzo> why the major difference?
<jeremy_> osfameron: ah thanks, i guess i'm wasting my time uninstalling openssh-client and server and reinstalling them then lol
<djhash> !welcome | djhash
<beli> benanzo: memory is a greedy matching word for stuff ;)
<Vlet> Norrisl: You seem to have modified your /boot/grub/menu.lst file and have made a syntax error in doing so.
<benanzo> I don't know what that means
<jaffarkelshac> can you paste the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin.ubuntu.com to look at maybe someone can help
<Norrisl> i have done no such thing
<beli> benanzo: maybe the one tool includes swap memory...the other not...for example
<Bodsda> benanzo, it means its just stuff,. nothing to worry about unless its beeing seriously spammed by a single process
<benanzo> both report zero swap usage
<kauer> dury: Sorry, I don't understand you. Are you making a statement or asking me a question? I would like to know exactly what the "held back" message means. That is, under what conditions does apt-get issue that message?
<no7up4u2> anyone seen that today http://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2008/msg00152.html
<Vlet> Norrisl: well, what did you do before this happened? What linux distro are you running?
<beli> benanzo: use top  or top -i for stats...or use gkrellm2 for graphical stuff
<osfameron> jeremy_: yeah, people suggested 30 mins
<Norrisl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11882/
<benanzo> top reports the same as 'free -m' ~1500MB used
<aubrac12> Anyone else having problems installing openssh-server_1%3a4.6p1-5ubuntu0.3_amd64.deb? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11881/
<colonelqubit> I'm trying to upgrade openssh-client & open-ssh-server and I'm getting a "template parse error: Template #4 in /tmp/openssh-server.template.282110 has a duplicate field "template".
<benanzo> even if I run gnome-system-monitor with sudo it still reports only 324MB used
<laeg> mgolisch: ya but i don't understand what it was supposed to be doing for me. my sound works now that it's totally been removed and i can still do everything i could before
<Bodsda> benanzo, is that actually a problem or a statement?
<beli> benanzo: so you need to read the documentation.....or trust the rudimentary system tools :)
<colonelqubit> aubrac12: I'm having issues installing openssh-client/openssh-server
<aubrac12> Sounds like colonelqubit and i have the same problem.
<colonelqubit> I'm not on a 64bit system, though
<rpj8> colonelqubit: What's the problem
<beli> benanzo: what is your problem? just the interpretation? or does something else make you feel sick? ;)
<Vlet> Norrisl: what is that, that you posted?
<joaopinto> it's a known problem, is being worked
<aubrac12> Are you running gutsy for amd64?
<Norrisl> Guys
<Norrisl> i need help this is the menu.lst
<Norrisl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11882/
<Bodsda> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<colonelqubit> rpj8: dpkg is reporting issues when I'm trying to upgrade openssh- client and server.
<Vlet> Norrisl: that's the menu.lst from the live CD
<rpj8> colonelqubit: Ok. Continue
<Norrisl> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<benanzo> well it's somewhat of a problem if the tool reports erroneous results, or doesn't consider all processes taking up memory to be actually taking up memory
<colonelqubit> rpj8: the error continues with "Probably two templates are not properly separated by a lone newline."
<colonelqubit> but it looks like that file is temporary -- generated by apt or dpkg during the install process
<Bodsda> !msgthebot > please read pm from ubottu
<Kl4m> openssh-blacklist : is that a new package to correct the last openssl vuln?
<Fishscene> Do I need to isntall some kind of Samba filesharing to browse Windows computers on my network?
<rpj8> colonelqubit: Well what command are you using to install the openssh ?
<Bodsda> Fishscene, only to host file sharing server
<colonelqubit> rpj8: sudo apt-get upgrade
<colonelqubit> that held back openssh-client and openssh-server
<zChris> Bodsda: what do you need to browse windows comps shares?
<colonelqubit> so I tried installing openssh-client, but then it b0rked out
<Fishscene> Bodsda, I can't browse any of my servers (they don't show up) and I can't connect to my printers despite my manually pointing directly to the printshare
<Fishscene> But Thanks anyway
<Bodsda> zChris, samaba i believe
<Kl4m> If you get told that openssh-client and server have been held back, apt-get install openssh-client openssh-server
<Bodsda> Fishscene, then you prob need samba
<Bodsda> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<v0lksman> anyone get the latest openssh-server installed?  I get a template error when I try to upgrade teh package
<zChris> Bodsda: does Ubuntu come with samba preinstalled?
<colonelqubit> rpj8: (so I ran 'apt-get install openssh-client', which seemed to work, but openssh-server failed
<Fishscene> Thanks guys
<Kl4m> !bug 230003
<Bodsda> v0lksman, so do most the people in here-- we have no fix as of yet
<beli> colonelqubit: locally or remote?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230003 in openssh "openssh-server: regression: won't install due to debconf error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230003
<colonelqubit> v0lksman: yeah, I'm getting that problem too
<Bodsda> zChris, nope
<colonelqubit> beli: it's a remote server
<v0lksman> Bodsda: thx...will wait patiently... ;)
<Norrisl> fine
<TheCompWiz> does anyone know why I can't have an alias interface with no ip address?  keeps complaining with "Cannot assign requested address"
<Norrisl> dont help me
<zChris> Bodsda: :<
<colonelqubit> low priority, though, so I can shut it down
<Bodsda> v0lksman, cheers ;~)
<Vlet> Norrisl: I'm trying, but you're giving almost nothing to work on
<beli> colonelqubit: if i work on remote servers...i always enable telnetd or some own statically linked sshd on a different port
<k0p> serengeti, how I can attribute it for a bash variable? u know?
<jaffarkelshac> Vlet: have you looked at his grub there is nothing there i am nt sure how to assist you Norrisl
<colonelqubit> Oh, I still have an ssh connection, and I can go to the server
<Vlet> Norrisl: that file you posted appears to be off the live cd
<serengeti> k0p, use the fancy quotes like this `python -c .....`
<TheBestOfcol> what's irc channel brazilian about Ubuntu?
<beli> colonelqubit: ok, so enable telnetd, just to be on the save side....then go on with your package problems
<colonelqubit> isn't telnetd....rather insecure?
<zChris> Bodsda: whats that program called you use to browse in gnome? Nautilius?
<Vlet> Norrisl: if you want help, you need to respond
<k0p> serengeti, don't works :\
<serengeti> k0p, it turns the command's output into a string
<Norrisl> When i start up my Computer i get 2 options Windows Vista or Ubuntu, choose Ununtu i then get a message please w8 3 seconds so i do then it comes up with a list Normal Mode something else etc.. then when i click b i get this message:
<Bodsda> zChris, nautilus
<TheBestOfcol> what's irc channel brazilian about Ubuntu?
<k0p> /bin/sh tmp not found ...
<Bodsda> TheBestOfcol, dunno,go there and find out
<Norrisl> error 1: filename must be either an absolute pathway or blocklist
<k0p> serengeti, tmp is name variable
<jaffarkelshac> Norrisl: pastebin the menu.lst from the harddrive you try to boot off not the livecd you are using right now
<Norrisl> Please press anykey to contine
<beli> k0p: what are you  trying to do?
<serengeti> k0p, it should work like this tmp=`python -c ......`
<Norrisl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11882/
<k0p> beli, make a ubuntu package of a python project
<giloth> Has anyone else had issues with the proprietary ATI driver in 8.04? When I try enabling it and restart my computer goes into abstract art mode. (You'd understand if I sent you the screenshot I took of it) :(
<k0p> serengeti, yeah you're right.. it's spaces. thanks :D
<beli> k0p: ok, but you have problems with vars as i can see....
<jaffarkelshac> its the same one from before, this is from the live cd, Norrisl
<k0p> beli, yeah it's spaces :)
<k0p> I think that now is solved.
<Vlet> Norrisl: Are you running through wubi or something? o_O
<Norrisl> what do you mean?
<serengeti> k0p, no worries ;) my second guess was that you were forgetting the $ sign afterwards
<Vlet> Norrisl: how did you install ubuntu?
<Norrisl> through window xp
<k0p> But I suspect that there is a way nice to make package for python project using setup.py
<beli> k0p: using bash i recommend to use tmp=$(ls -alsF)    so you dont need to care about spaces or sh¹t
<Vlet> Norrisl: oh, so you are running through wubi
<jaffarkelshac> using wubi Norrisl
<Norrisl> yes
<colonelqubit> beli: it seems that apt/dpkg are telling me that openssh-server blah-0.3 depends on openssh-client blah-0.2.  Is there a way to downgrade my openssh-client package to blah-0.2?
<k0p> beli, yeah I try.. but the trouble is something like that: tmp = $(ls -alsF)
<k0p> :)
<Bodsda> beli, although nicely covered up,still not necessarry
<k0p> I was thinking wrong
<giloth> Could anyone who's been through the ATI driver nightmare be able to lend a hand? I have a Radeon 5500 and the automated Proprietary Driver messes up the display something awful. Would like to know if there is a manual how-to on the issue.
<colonelqubit> beli: and should I even worry about it -- should I just wait for the package maintainers to fix the apt repository?
<jaffarkelshac> do you know how to mount the .disk in wubi Vlet
<beli> Bodsda: i like to take ppl out of trouble...sure, there are other methods ;)
<Puma> join #slicehost
<Bodsda> beli, ??? i dont understand
<Bodsda> Puma, or not
<Puma> lol
<Puma> shutup
<serengeti> giloth, radeon 5500?
<Norrisl> Guys
<Norrisl> is this the one u mean
<Norrisl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11886/
<giloth> 9550 i meant :P
<serengeti> :P
<Bodsda> !coc | Puma
<ubottu> Puma: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<beli> colonelqubit: sorry, i am new to ubuntu
<beli> Bodsda: never mind :)
<colonelqubit> beli: no problem
<Bodsda> beli, looll, ok ;~)
<Puma> Bodsda, I apologize for my rudness
<serengeti> giloth, I have an HD2600 and I think I had to make a new xorg.conf after installing ati's driver
<LogiTech> Does anyone know why my Screen Resolution goes from normal 1024X768 to 1280X960 ??? Please help anyone....most of the time i Switch pc on then screen reso is messed up.
<jeremy_> colonelqubit: are you running gutsy? apparently it's a known issue with gusty and the fix should be out about 30 mins from what i've heard
<Bodsda> Puma, thankyou ;~)
<Vlet> Norrisl: http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&safe=off&q=%22filename+must+be+either+an+absolute+pathname+or+blocklist%22+grub4dos&btnG=Search
<colonelqubit> jeremy_: yes, I'm running gutsy.  Thanks for the heads-up.
<Bodsda> LogiTech, reboot, at grub choose recovery mode,then pick the fix x option
<art_> hi all
<colonelqubit> jeremy_: is there a good way for me to know about these things without hopping on IRC?
<jaffarkelshac> Norrisl: if you installed using wubi then you have to mount the .disk that wubi makes, dont copy anything from filesystem coz that is just the live cd.
<Bodsda> !launchpad | colonelqubit
<ubottu> colonelqubit: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<LogiTech> recovery mode? how i choose that when i reboot?
<serengeti> giloth, i don't remember exactly what I did but it involved running the aticonfig tool from the console
<Bodsda> LogiTech, you should see a grub screen, and you have a few boot options ,. the seciond one down is recovery
<Norrisl> what
<jeremy_> colonelqubit: not that i know of osfameron told me about it, he was getting same problem
<Norrisl> what do you mean .disk?
<LogiTech> okei thank you Bodsda i will try
<jaffarkelshac> hold on Norrisl
<Bodsda> LogiTech, your welcome
<Norrisl> iv installed Wubi on to my d drive
<Norrisl> not my c drive
<colonelqubit> jeremy_: yeah, that's what I figured -- I mean, it would be great if launchpad or the packages.ubuntu.com page for a given package were to have a warning on it if the package ever were to get b0rked, but that might be a little difficult to implement
<Vlet> Norrisl: is it a pre-release version of ubuntu that you installed?
<Bodsda> colonelqubit, if its borked it s not in repos
<Norrisl> its the one off this site
<beli> Bodsda: hopefully ;)
<Technoviking> how do I display my xorg setting on the command line
<Norrisl> http://wubi-installer.org
<Vlet> Norrisl: yeah, but was it the pre-release or not?
<colonelqubit> bosda: then where was it borked?
<Norrisl> dunno
<Bodsda> beli, yeah,most of the time lol
<rpj8> Technoviking: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dury> kauer: iare you there
<colonelqubit> or did the new versions of the packages just not play properly together?
 * Norrisl slaps Norrisl around a bit with a large trout
<Bodsda> colonelqubit, what borked?
<Vlet> Norrisl: it seems there was a bug in the menu that the pre-release installed, and I can't seem to find any info on how to fix it
<Vlet> Norrisl: other than to simply reinstall
<jaffarkelshac> Norrisl: can you access your d drive?
<Norrisl> do u just uninstall
<Norrisl> yes
<colonelqubit> bosda: when I tried to install openssh-client, openssh-server wouldn't install afterwards
 * beli detex: oh...this trout slapping still exists ;)
<linduxed> is there a hdd regenerator for ubuntu?
<Technoviking> rpj8: thought there was a command to see what X is realy doing
<Norrisl> jaffarkelshac yes
<rpj8> Technoviking: 'doing'?
<colonelqubit> bosda: openssh-server: Depends: openssh-client (= 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.2) but 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.3 is installed
<Bodsda> colonelqubit, its not borked 'perse' just temporerily broken
<Vlet> linduxed: regenerator?
<Norrisl> should i uninstall
<jaffarkelshac> look through the folders there should be ubuntu folder or wubi folder with root.disk swap.disk...
<Norrisl> and install on my c drive?
<linduxed> Vlet: yes
<Technoviking> rpj8: sorry yes
<Vlet> linduxed: what is that?
<rpj8> Technoviking: Not too sure what you mean by 'doing'. X is just a program that'll draw on your screen basically.
<colonelqubit> bosda: there's a difference?  I mean, I'm not running debian unstable here... I'm running Ubuntu Gutsy.
<rpj8> Technoviking: kernel > command line > X > Gnome
<linduxed> Vlet: there is such an app for xp
<jaffarkelshac> when you install using wubi, it installed ubuntu on virtual disk, and normally does not appear under live cd, so you need to mount the virtual disk to access the menu.lst in them Norrisl
<Bodsda> colonelqubit, if its borked its the packages problem and wont be fixed -- if its broken it could be anyones fault and will probably be fixed
<linduxed> Vlet: repairs physicaly bad sectords
<Bodsda> colonelqubit, if you were a deb you could fix it for everyone else ;~)
<Technoviking> rpj8: got it xvidtune -show
<colonelqubit> bosda: oh, I wish...  man, my life is so busy
<dury> can't launch Synaptic Package Management
<abhinay_> I installed hardy in my MacBook, I am not getting audio, i followed this wiki : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook , my volume controller is working , even the alsa has been started successfully, but i am not getting audio.. any suggestions ?
<Bodsda> colonelqubit, hahah,. the life story of almost everyone here -- except me i have lots of free time
<beli> repair physically bad sectors?!
 * Bodsda hands colonelqubit some free time
<rpj8> Technoviking: Oh oh. alright.
<colonelqubit> bosda: danke.
<beli> if i have some bad sectors i took the harddrive and give it a kick into the rubbish
<Norrisl> Installing onto the c drive
<Bodsda> np ;~)
<Norrisl> not d drive
<dury> dpkg sinaptic reconfigure is it right
<XDS2010> !seen frogscott
<ubottu> Factoid seen frogscott not found
<Pici> !seen | XDS2010
<ubottu> XDS2010: The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<LogiTech> Could anyone tell me why games trhough "wine" lagg????... can i change some kind of "wine" option to get rid off that lagg ???
<XDS2010> ahh
<Bodsda> dury, why not work out why synaptic wont run
<XDS2010> :P ty pici
<andrew___> beli: after securely destroying any data on the drive, of course :p
<Bodsda> LogiTech, #winehq
<Pici> LogiTech: Have you asked in #winehq ?
<LogiTech> ok ill try
<colonelqubit> bosda: thanks for the info -- hopefully after I grab some lunch things will be fixed.
<Nostahl> does linux use .ico   or png or svg for icon format?
<Stargazers> Hi. Anyone knows if SSH package is broken?
<Znuff> Nostahl, png/svg/xpm
<dury> Bodsda: I want to update the system
<ray_> how i get my lap top on 8 my light for wireless dont work how i get the windows ini
<Stargazers> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884/
<Bodsda> colonelqubit, hopefully (i wouldnt count on it though)sorry
<ray_> i need?
<Stargazers> I get this kind of problem.
<algyz> dury:  sudo aptitude upgrade
<ray_> how i get my wireless ini i need from windows
<Stargazers> I have tried to apt-get clean etc.
<Bodsda> dury, im aware but we cant help yoou unless you give us sufficient information
<ray_> i looked in driver and nothing is there
<dury> algyz: thanks
<ray_> im in ubuntu 8
<ray_> \?
<Bodsda> !enter | ray_
<ubottu> ray_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ray_> :(
<WarMX> hi there
<Bodsda> hi
<WarMX> what's up?
<Bodsda> fixin things
<WarMX> what?
<WarMX> what are u fixin
<Bodsda> everything
<WarMX> ahha
<WarMX> gosh :-P
<Myrtti> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Stargazers> Jack_Sparrow: Tried that, but still same problem,
<Bodsda> Myrtti, sorry, but the channel was stale
<Stargazers> Jack_Sparrow: Tried that, but still same problem.
<WarMX> in fact
<Stargazers> Uh, sorry two times.
<Jack_Sparrow> Stargazers what does your source list look like?
<Stargazers> Let me see..
<Andre1> Hey guys, can someone help me with skinning the Ubuntu panel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stargazers sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Bodsda> !ask | Andre1
<ubottu> Andre1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Prefix> Andre1: What are you trying todo?
<fyrfry> How do I permanently delete both panels from my desktop?
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, thats a nice cheeky way to save them time ;~)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Stargazers> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11889/
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Andre1> I'm trying to make it look like the Mac panel, following the mac4lin theme.
<WarMX> fyrfry: why do you want to delete both panels?
<Stargazers> SOrry! Not all lines wasn't on that paste :S
<jaffarkelshac> right click them and select delete panel fyrfry
<fyrfry> warmx I'm using AWN and want a clean desktop
<jeremy_> fyrfry, right click the panel select delete panel would't that do it
<Bodsda> jaffarkelshac, will only remove for session
<fyrfry> jaffarkelshac that works until I have only one left, then it won't let me delete it
<fyrfry> jeremy_ not when there's only one left, it doesn't have the option
<Jack_Sparrow> Stargazers and what is this ...  deb http://debian.o-hand.com gutsy/
<nubunt2> anyone know how to fix the browsing of windows shared folders?  i can connect to some shares but not all. when i go to the computer with the shared folder..it comes up blank. does not prompt for pw
<WarMX> fyrfry: of course clean desktop but think if compiz craches...
<jaffarkelshac> i see, i neer tried deleting mine so i guess i dont know
<WarMX> fyrfry you won't have anything
<fyrfry> warmx I'll use the terminal to reboot the panels
<livingdaylight> Hola Ubunteros!
<Vlet> Jack_Sparrow: see the comment; it's clutter :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Stargazers please provide link to your original ssh iisue.. not my thing really but I will look.
<Kabarakh> WarMX, alt+f1 always works
<WarMX> fyrfry of course
<fyrfry> warmx my terminal is set to alt+t so I'll never be screwed
<Stargazers> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884/
<Stargazers> That was the problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlet looks like a repo, that may be causing his problem
<WarMX> fyrfry cool
<v0lksman> fyrfry: I don't think you can delete all the panels in gnome...try xfce on for size...
<jaffarkelshac> what about removing gnome-panel fyrfry
<Vlet> Jack_Sparrow: yes, the clutter repo =D
<noodles12> i'm just learning html, i just finished the tutorial in w3schools, should i go on to learn xhtml ? or learn css?
<fyrfry> jaffarkelshac I've thought about that, but was wanting a different method
<WarMX> jaffarkeshac quite dangerous
<Vlet> noodles12: ask in #web
<fyrfry> warmx I could just killall gnome-panel
<fyrfry> warmx but I'd have to do that everytime I boot, no?
<jaffarkelshac> it restarts fyrfry
<fyrfry> oh well, I'll just leave the little stump of a panel there just in case
<WarMX> fyrfry no you can manage it in session manager
<fyrfry> thanks for the suggestions anyways
<seb962> Hey there guys, how can I setup a mounted drive to be writable? It's read only right now and windows won't let me change it.
<jaffarkelshac> or just hide them
<Stargazers> noodles12: Imho you should learn PHP + Extjs/jQuery + AJAX
<majikins> hello - how do I create a file on my desktop with a specific link location?
<tikka> anyone know of any streaming applications, like shoutcast that have an intuitive way to configure the sound properties?
<Vlet> seb962: is it NTFS?
<WarMX> no you can do pkill gnome-panel
<Myrtti> seb962: windows?
<Andre1> How do I make my panel at the top look like this: http://images.howtoforge.com/images/mac4lin/Mac4Lin%20Documentation_html_m2ad3b0cf.jpg
<WarMX> majikins you mean linke in windows?
<majikins> ie when I click on the file it opens a specfic file and in a specific location
<majikins> nope ubuntu
<seb962> The file system appears to be Vfat
<windmill> Is anyone having trouble with a recent update to openssh-server packeage??
<Pici> windmill: What sort of trouble?
<seb962> But It should be Nfts, it's my linux / windows swap drive.
<WarMX> majikins... maybe a launcher
<Stargazers> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884/
<Stargazers> That kind of... :P
<majikins> ah
<Stargazers> At least I have that kind of problem.
<Vlet> Andre1: here's how: http://howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<windmill> Pici, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  on gutsy
<no7up4u2> greeting all
<nubunt2> can anyone help with accessing windows shares?
<majikins> but is there a way to do this via command line?
<windmill> Pici, apt tells me about broken package
<Andre1> Vlet: I have followed that guide and got everything working except theres no instructions on how to change the panel.
<jaffarkelshac> smb://ip works for me nubunt2
<noelferreira> its already possible to undelete from a shift+delete in the ext3?
<nubunt2> let me try
<WarMX> majikins answer in private chat
<majikins> warmx: getting error of private message
<Stargazers> windmill: You mean that openssh-server is broken package?
<xtreme__> Ubuntu r0cks...
<Stargazers> And it is not problem only for me?
<WarMX> majikins ok
<WarMX> majikins
<WarMX> majikins however
<windmill> Stargazers, yes
<nubunt2> no workie
<WarMX> majikins right click your desktop, the click create launcher
<Stargazers> Oh, great. Well, actually, not great, but I just thoght that I'm just too stupid to make it work somehow :D
<Stargazers> *thought
<majikins> its xubuntu
<windmill> Stargazers, Pici the update manager tells me software index is broken now
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> i can't get googleearth to start on kubuntu 8.04 amd64. no matter the version or how it installed, it segfaults
<jeremy_> Stargazers, i have that exact problem, in hardy the upgrade works just fine  tho
<Andre1> Well can someone tell me how to get Avant Window Manager to launch on startup?
<majikins> and I can't - only get a set menu!
<noelferreira> its already possible to undelete from a shift+delete in the ext3 file format?
<windmill> Stargazers, Pici  :   It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<Stargazers> windmill: Didn't help.
<jaffarkelshac> you entered that in nautilus not in terminal right? nubunt2
<Stargazers> Surely, it let me install other softwares.
<seb962> (I'll rephrase the question) I'm running a dual boot computer, with 1 partition for linux, other for windows, and a common ntfs partition which I use to store files from both instalations. However, when trying to access this partition from windows, it comes up as " read only " and I can't disable it. Any thoughts?
<Stargazers> But not that package I need (openssh-server
<trez> not here either
<WarMX> seb962 try formatting the partition
<Pici> Stargazers: windmill : Are you both on Gutsy?
<Stargazers> And I don't want upgrade this computer to hardy because it's wlan it much worser than hardy in same usb-stick :S
<Stargazers> Pici: At least I am.
<windmill> Pici, yes
<iMoleskin1> does anyone else has a serious problem with 2d-things with an ati hd3850 or higher with the proprietary drivers? Or does anyone know a solution? I'm on 8.04.. Desktop effects are superfast, but if theres just a progress bar or a firefox window or whatever it'S really really slow. Suggestions?
<Andre1> Can someone help with launching Avant Window Manager  on startup?
<jaffarkelshac> nubunt2: what do you get when you do enter smb://ip-address in the address bar
<Charbucks> Andre1: go to System->Preferences->Sessions
<mgolisch> Andre1: just add it to your session
<beli> andrew___: you own a HILTI too? ;)
<Stargazers> So, it seems that I can't fix that package problem anyway?
<majikins> ok this sucks - I'm trying to open a file via a specific location in firefox
<AmishNinja> Does anyone know of an FTP client that works well with Ubuntu that also supports editing files directly over the FTP connection with an editor of choice?
<Pici> Stargazers: windmill: Looks like its a known issue and the devs are working to resolve it, I dont have any other information than that.
<majikins> file only opens if it has http://localhost and path to file
<Stargazers> Ok...
<windmill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11891/
<Charbucks> Andre1: then click "add", and in the "command" field just type in avant-window-navigator
<Stargazers> Well, then I thinkj that I just have to upgrade to hardy and wish best that it won't crash my wlan working...
<andrew___> beli: no, but now I want one :)
<majikins> when I add the full path to laucher, it says file does not exist
<WarMX> Andre1 follow the guide in private message
<Stargazers> :S
<Andre1> Thanks.
<beli> andrew___: very nice tool :)
<WarMX> ;-) andre1
<Pici> Stargazers: windmill: let me see if I can get a link to the bug report so you two can see when its fixed
<konbon> Is there a way i can change the ubuntu log in screen?
<Stargazers> Well, I think I just upgrade to hardy because I have to make this computer work today :P
<majikins> is there a way to create a link that puts in the http://localhost/path in firefox?
<Stargazers> But thanks for the help!
<Pici> Stargazers: Its working fine in Hardy :)
<Stargazers> Goid to know that it is global problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> konbon gdm themes
<Andre1> Does anyone know how to skin the panel of Ubuntu to look like OSx'x one. The Mac4lin guide doesn't.
<konbon> Thanks
<aurel42> Any hardware/kernel geeks out there? I seem to have some problem with CPU frequency scaling. According to dmesg, the CPU is 4 core, 2.5GHz, 8 throttling states, yet according to cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies, it only supports 2.0 and 2.3 GHz. Any ideas?
<jaffarkelshac> ofcourse konbon system administrator login windows
<seb962> Vlet: Any thoughts?
<knewt> i just tried to install the updated openssh-server onto a gutsy system, but i'm getting an error about template parse error. anyone got any ideas?
<JediMaster> anyone else having problems upgrading to the latest openssh-server? I'm getting errors about a template from dpkg
<gumpish> so, the package 4.6p1-5ubuntu0.3_all.deb is broken, yes?
<konbon> Oh, very nice. Thanks. (ububtu #1)
<jaffarkelshac> konbon: its under local tab in the login window
<gumpish> JediMaster: yep
<trez> jibel: same here
<windmill> knewt, on gutsy? I'm having the same issue
<JediMaster> gumpish: good, not just me then
<jeremy_> JediMaster: seems alot of people on gusty are
<knewt> gumpish: 4.6p1-5ubuntu0.3_amd64.deb here
<Jack_Sparrow> JediMaster that was just covered, it is a known problem and they are now working on it
<Charbucks> does anyone know if there's a way I can stop evdev from unloading when my BT mouse goes to sleep?
<JediMaster> Jack_Sparrow: ta, just panicing a bit that if I log out I won't get my ssh session back (and the connection tends to drop the ssh session)
<iMoleskin1> so really noone else with a nonworking hd3850? Well, 2d problems.
<AmishNinja> Does anyone know of an FTP client that works well with Ubuntu that also supports editing files directly over the FTP connection with an editor of choice?
<beli> aurel42: iirc some machines have settings for native throtteling in the bios....maybe you can expand the ranges there..just a guess
<Jack_Sparrow> JediMaster ok
<unlink> when upgrading openssh-server on gutsy, i get the error message; Template #4 in /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/templates has a duplicate field "template" with new value "ssh/vulnerable_host_keys". Probably two templates are not properly separated by a lone newline.
<Charbucks> AmishNinja: if you go Places->Connect to Server, you can browse an FTP share just like it's a folder on your desktop
<JediMaster> jeremy_: is it gutsy only? this machine could do with upgrading to hardy anyhow
 * knewt thinks someone should put the openssh-server template problem into the /topic *g*
<jeremy_> JediMaster: my server is upgrading to hardy right now, my desktop which is gutsy got the upgrade just fine
<Jack_Sparrow> We need ssh factoid
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubottu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Gutsy openssh-server upgrade is broken, see https://launchpad.net/bugs/230003
<jeremy_> JediMaster: i meant hardy
<Kl4m> Amish, either the client uses gvfs, or a workaround to edit files "directly"
<SomeGuy> does anyone know when the OpenSSH vulnerability is going to be added to the updates in the main repositories?
<knewt> jeremy_: are you running ssh-server on the desktop, or just the client?
<JediMaster> jeremy_: ta, just trying it on a hardy box now
<SomeGuy> I would think that would be a pretty big priority
<Pici> SomeGuy: Its already there
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici well done
<Kl4m> Someguy, it is, are you using a mirror?
<knewt> SomeGuy: already done, although there's a problem with the gutsy openssh-server
<SomeGuy> hmm, maybe it didn't push to all mirrors yet
<SomeGuy> yeah I am
<AmishNinja> By "directly" I just mean being able to edit the file on the server using my own programs...
<jeremy_> knewt:  srry meant the desktop is hardy and upgraded just fine
<SwedeMike> SomeGuy: wait a few hours if you're on 7.10
<knewt> jeremy_: ah
<SomeGuy> I'm on 8.04
<LimCore> perhaps info about ubuntu being ownable should be in /topic so ppl will update?
<SomeGuy> 8.04 is fine?
<JediMaster> jeremy_: yeah, openssh-server installs fine on hardy
<LimCore> there is fixed version for 8.04 amd64 yet?
<Kl4m> The packages are being held back, and nobody wonders why?
<Charbucks> AmishNinja: yep, the files on the FTP share will show up just like they're on your hard drive, and then you can use whatever program you want (gedit, etc)
<AmishNinja> gotcha. thanks!
<aurel42> beli, I don't remember seeing anything in the BIOS, but I'm planning a BIOS update as soon as I can get hold of a FLOPPY DISK. Damn, this is SO 20th century.
<SwedeMike> Kl4m: I thought the held-back was due to it being a new version with new functionality, not because it was "stopped"
<SomeGuy> oh well, I'll worry about it more when I get home
<SomeGuy> thanks guys
<knewt> Kl4m: for a moment, sure. but the strength of the security problem overrides that
<beli> aurel42 :) biosupgrades should be done by flash devices nowadays ;)
<mirwod> hello
<aurel42> beli: I don't follow?
<JediMaster> other than changing sources.list to hardy, and apt-get dist-upgrading, is there anything else I should do before a gutsy=>hardy upgrade, or any other way (no gui, running on a remote server)
<mgolisch> beli: the problem is that dos doesnt support that proly
<Kl4m> !upgrade
<beli> aurel42: floppy is sooooooo outdated
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> JediMaster: Thats not the proper way to upgrade, use sudo do-release upgrade instead.
<JediMaster> Kl4m: ta
<beli> mgolisch: does isnt needed.....you just need a bios that supports it
<mgolisch> its ok for that, and you can get bios updates on cd too, dos should boot fine from cd
<beli> s/does/DOS/
<eth01> biosflash is better imo
<aurel42> beli: indeed, but I'm not sure if there's another way. Perhaps a bootable USB stick or a DOS partition, but both is non-trivial to set up.
<drewby> Hello, I already have a working bootloader, but I have no CD-ROM drive and I want to install ubuntu to a given partition.
<aurel42> Apparently, ASUS will nowadays allow you to flash the BIOS directly from Windows. That would be easy, I actually have a Wintendo partition on the machine.
<beli> aurel42: or buy a EEPROM burning toolkit and do it right from your shell :)
<aurel42> BUT... it's not an ASUS board. :)
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubottu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Gutsy openssh-server upgrade is fixed, but may take a while to mirror
<livingdaylight> ﻿is skype 2.0.0.68-1 the latest version for ubuntu?
<mgolisch> drewby: i think you can boot iso images directly
<drewby> mgolisch: so just dump the iso into the second drive and reboot?
<Pici> JediMaster, windmill, knewt /topic :)
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone encrypt folders with seahorse, it always makes an archive and encrypted archive, there are toomany duplicated of files, anyway to just have the encrypted?
<knewt> Pici: heh, good. although not that obvious of course, being at the very end
<Pici> knewt: looks like there still may be an issue with one of the packages, but the rest should work
<knewt> cool, it's reached my mirror
<mgolisch> drewby: so you have grub running allready?
<mgolisch> drewby: no idea about other bootloaders
<JediMaster> Pici: damn, I was using it as an excuse for to my boss to upgrade the machine to gutsy =), which is the main mirror it's available on now?
<JediMaster> er hardy
<mrpockets> yo
<az1> salut
<drewby> mgolisch: yeah, i've got grub running without problems
<Pici> JediMaster: archive.ubuntu.com is the main one
<JediMaster> duh, yeah, thanks
<knewt> it's already reached de.archive
<knewt> oh, wait, it'll be coming from security.ubuntu, won't it?
<matias> Hi... how do i kill and view processes ?
<Hide0> hi
<JediMaster> yay, it works =)
<quentusrex> Does anyone know why on gutsy the package openssh-server is broke???
<sarthor> i have amd computer, msi m/board, how can i install skype and mymoney, Its giving me the error of i386, i am using hardy.
<quentusrex> there is a template error
<JediMaster> knewt: yes, it's from security
<jaffarkelshac> matias: top in terminal
<JediMaster> quentusrex: it's fixed
<knewt> quentusrex: rerun update and then upgrade again, is fixed now
<JediMaster> quentusrex: apt-get update again and it'll work
<jeremy_> quentusrex: it should be fixed now
<dare> how to recevie data from phone via bluetooth, I can send to phone but when i try to recevive something from phone, phone popups error message: Unable To Conect
<quentusrex> JediMaster, I just did....
<patifa> quentusrex: fall out from the gigantic debian screwup. :\
<JediMaster> quentusrex: it was fixed like 2 min ago
<j00bar> is ubuntu going to release the openssh-blacklist package for dapper as well? we still need to check authorized keys.
<Pici> quentusrex: it may have not reached your mirror yet.
<matias> jaffarkelshac: ???
<Norrisl> Hello
<JediMaster> quentusrex: it's coming from security.ubuntu.com
<Norrisl> How do i remove Ubuntu  from my system
<jaffarkelshac> you wanted to kill and view process, open terminal and type top
<quentusrex> ok, that worked.
<quentusrex> thanks
<Norrisl> i used the wubi installer
<matias> jaffarkelshac, ok thanks
<jaffarkelshac> Norrisl: you are back, did you not reinstall?
<Norrisl> i did
<Norrisl> it worked fine
<quentusrex> I updated apt-get again, and now it works. Thanks.
<sarthor> i have amd computer, msi m/board, how can i install skype and mymoney, Its giving me the error of i386, i am using hardy.
<Norrisl> now how do i remove it
<Norrisl> it was just a test thingy
<msnbot> Pressing "Administrator Mode" doens't prompt password in "network settings - System settings"
<Norrisl> i wanted to test out
<FloodBot1> Norrisl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Norrisl> o
<tom_> tomvasi
<matias> exit
<Andre1> Hi, how do I get my Canon MX310 set up to print in Ubuntu?
<jaffarkelshac> if you installed with wubi, but into vista and click the wubi uninstall on the partition you installed Norrisl
<msnbot> how to fix my problem ??
<Pici> sarthor: Is this an upgrade from Gutsy?
<Broncosaurio> hi
<Broncosaurio> kjkljhk
 * JediMaster runs do-release-upgrade from gutsy and drools at the 11Mbytes/sec =)
<Charbucks> Andre1: Canon has notoriously poor linux support for its printers... but try choosing the Pixma MP150 driver when you add the printer (System->Admin->Printing)
<habit> Is it possible to install ubuntu on usb storage, and changing settings _after_ installing?
<Andre1> Thanks Charbuck, will try
<slackpipe> habit: it is possible, and actually quit easy.  I had it on my watch for a bit.  let me see if i can find the url
<mgolisch> habit: what do you mean by changing settings?
<drewby> habit: google pendrivelinux
<drewby> it should be exactly what you're looking for
<Charbucks> Andre1: I just found that suggestion from a forum posting, but it's worth a shot
<slackpipe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<msnbot> can anyone tell me how to fix it ?
<tom_vasi> kalispera
<Charbucks> can anyone help me force a module to stay loaded?
<Pici> msnbot: What problem?
<habit> mgolisch, I mean I read somewhere about installing linux on usb, and there was written about you cannot change nothing on usb later.
<Andre1> Charbucks: Works fine! Thanks!
<habit> Like settings and packages.
<kapq> hi, i cant connect my k750i to ubuntu, im noob :(
<Charbucks> Andre1: awesome, good to hear
<slackpipe> habit: try this wiki. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<slackpipe> habit: it's what i used for my drive.  worked pretty well
<Andre1> How do I skin my Ubuntu panel to look like mac's one, with the apple logo and everything?
<sdfd> Gutsy openssh-server upgrade is fixed, but may take a while to mirror
<jbroome__> buy a mac
<sdfd> ah
<habit> slackpipe, so I will be able to install|remove software after installing?
<kexp903_> Hi I'm having problem with apt-get update for wine GPG error NO_PUBKEY  NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<Vlet> msnbot: do you see an 'unlock' button on the window
<sdfd> just here for this shit
<Pici> sdfd: Please watch the language
<Vlet> kexp903_: on the winehq page that told you the repo info to add, there should have also been a command to add their key
<Pici> Andre1: Have you read this? http://howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<slackpipe> habit: yep.  runs just like it's on an hd.  and it also has a live mode you can boot into for doing installs
<kexp903_> vlet: did that
<msnbot> Vlet: No there is no unlock button
<habit> slackpipe, thanks a lot!
<slackpipe> habit: no prob =)
<Vlet> kexp903_: well, you might not have done it right
<Andre1> Pici: Yes, it looks fine in the picture they have, but when you are finished following their guide, the panel still looks thae same.
<msnbot> Vlet:  Only "help" "Administrator Mode... " buttton. others are disabled
<Vlet> msnbot: so, click administrator mode
<askb_> list
<msnbot> Vlet: I click it. Then It  just get refreshed. But no prompt appears from password. and the buttons and other controls are still disabled
<sarthor> Pici, No, its fresh and newly installed
<Vlet> msnbot: what version are you using?
<Pici> sarthor: Are you using the -generic kernel or the -i386 one?
<shafire> hi
<msnbot> Vlet:  Hardy
<mrpockets> oh hai
<shafire> which theme is that => http://blog.chip.de/chip-linux-blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/news_gr.jpg ?
<askb_> hi every body
<msnbot> Vlet:  It worked some hours ago
<spiderfire> hello
<slackpipe> askb_: hi, dr. nick!
<sarthor> Pici, i am using the kernel for amd, how to check it.
<Pici> sarthor: uname -r
<Vlet> msnbot: if you're using hardy, there should be an 'unlock' button
<kexp903_> vlet: it worked thanks
<sarthor> Pici, 2.6.24-16-generic
<kklimonda> shafire: Isn't it some kind of mockup?
<Pici> sarthor: Hrm, thats odd.
<msnbot> Vlet: Its Kubuntu
<askb_> uh oh whats happwning?
<evil_tech> how do i check to see if i am using the SMP kernel?
<shafire> kklimonda, do you know, which mockup it is?
<sarthor> odd? suld i have to reinstall the computer again with some other kernel??
<msnbot> Vlet: wow, I got something,
<Pici> evil_tech: The -generic kernel supports smp, so if you are using that you are fine.  uname -r to check
<evil_tech> ok thanks
<msnbot> Vlet: When I enter "kdesu kate" in terminal, it says 'sudo: unable to resolve host shiplu-laptop'
<nenorbot> I have a pgsql script which does something like the following:
<nenorbot> for row in cursor loop
<nenorbot> insert into...
<nenorbot> if counter = x
<nenorbot> commit;
<nenorbot> counter = 0;
<FloodBot1> nenorbot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<msnbot> Vlet:  It think its the problem wiht kdesu
<Vlet> msnbot: when you change your hostname, you need to restart
<nenorbot> however, the commit fails
<msnbot> Vlet: I have restarted it many times.
<nenorbot> Sorry for the flood
<kreib> is it possible to shutoff the laptop screen, and use only another lcd connected o nthe vga port?
<nenorbot> any ideas why it can't commit?
<fbc> What would be the best webpage creator for someone familiar with Dreamweaver?
<yaroslav> security notice sucks. anyone got erroneous keys up to date?
<Pici> nenorbot: This channel is for Ubuntu support, you'd be better off asking that in a channel for your specific dbms
<yaroslav> fbc: nvu
<nenorbot> errr sorry :l lol
<gilead> I'm trying to get Intel 3945ABG WiFi controller to work on 8.04. It's detected properly in syslog but when I try to ifup eth1 (wlan0 has been renamed to eth1) I get "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1". All controls for eth1 and wmaster0 devices in Network Tools are also disabled. It seems the driver is there but something is not working. Any hints?
<kklimonda> shafire: it is just a vision of an artist. I have no idea how it's called or who's the author.
<Vlet> msnbot: what does your /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts files look like? paste them into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Prefix> fbc: Get dreamweaver CS2 and run it in wine. At least thats what I did. Although there are some other intresting programs such as bluefish
<ibleed> when i install hardy why is my /etc/network/interfaces file missing?
<hirumatto> anybody notice that updating openssh-server 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.3 on gutsy fails?
<fbc> yaroslav, are you polish? I used to work with someone by that name in Miami.
<Kl4m> hirumatto: read MOTD
<yaroslav> fbc: there are a lot of russian, urkainian and polish guys with Yaroslav first name
<sarthor> Pici, Any idea?
<fbc> yaroslav, oh.. k thanks
<Pici> sarthor: I can't think of a reason, sorry
<fbc> Prefix, how interesting is bluefish??
<sarthor> Pici, Ok.
<Prefix> ibleed: Its probably there but empty
<k0p> people
<babolat> Pici: were you the one I asked about bi-directional FTP synch about 24 hours ago?
<ibleed> Prefix, why might it be empty?
<macsim> hi,  I got two harddrive how's mount as "Media {SIZE}" on desktop, FS is reiserfs, I umounted the disk, add a label like this $sudo reiserfstune -l public /dev/sdc1, mount the disk but the name still "Media {SIZE}" on desktop, any idea ?
<k0p> I'm only install python2.5 but pyversions -r returns python2.4 python2.5. any ideia?
<Pici> babolat: If I had suggested using a vcs system, then yes.
<Prefix> fbc: Its a HTML code editor, but if you want the design interface, I dont know of any programs
<hirumatto> K14m: Thanks, I didn't check the message.
<Pici> babolat: in fact, I wrote a factoid about what VCS systems are available for Ubuntu.
<fbc> Prefix, thanks
<kapq> kto zna twoja stara?
<Prefix> ibleed: No idea, just type /etc/network/interfaces in terminal and see if it sees the file
<Pici> kapq: #ubuntu-pl please.
<slackpipe> prefix: have you tried geany?  it's what i've been using.  It was actually the first one i tried and i just liked it.  was wondering how it compared to bluefish
<chx> hello if perl dowkd.pl user came back empty handed then I am OK? regenerating my ssh key and redeploying is probably days of work for me.
<babolat> Pici: confirm. turns out almost every vcs system does not have FTP overhead competent enough for my needs. i just went and bought CrossFTP Pro. just an FYI ;)
<kapq> Pici: skad you know ze ja z poland?
<Prefix> slackpipe: No I havn't Ill take alook at it now, thanks.
<Pici> kapq: no.
<Pici> babolat: Sorry to hear that, but at least you found a solution.
<slackpipe> prefix: it doesn't do wysiwig, but frontpage ruined me on those systems when i was but a wee lad
<ibleed> why would hardy fail to fill out my /etc/network/interfaces file?  i have to sudo cp interfaces /etc/network/ in order to get networking running
<sdfd> root@zero:~# ssh-vulnkey -a
<sdfd> Not blacklisted: 2048 f4:fb:08:be:c6
<sdfd> is a key good or a key bad?
<babolat> Pici: thanks. a hodgepodge of sorts but a start. I'm begging the gods from 5 floors up to give me SSH. hope they listen so that I could start using subversion or at least unison. thanks for last night
<Bodsda> hey guys, does anyone remember the sudo problem with the hostname resolve thing a week ago? what was the fix?
<msnbot> Vlet: /etc/hostname contains kubuntu
<Pici> ibleed: I believe it wants you to use Network-Manager, which doesnt need to use /etc/network/interfaces
<babolat> Bodsda: renaming your localhost or something.. i'll look it up
<Bodsda> babolat, cheers dude
<acxty> hey guys, How can I have 2 monitors at the same time. laptop + monitor, but instead of showing the a same image on both, to show two different desktops to drag things between them?
<mgolisch> acxty: you can extend your desktop
<msnbot> Vlet: and /etc/hosts contains "127.0.0.1 localhost" other entries are IPv6 type
<mgolisch> so it would be one big desktop over both screens
<Vlet> msnbot: well, I don't know why it does, but in your case, /etc/hostname should contain shiplu-laptop
<babolat> Bodsda: is this it? -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6875
<ibleed> Pici, i can't seem to get any internet connection at all with gnomes network manager until i copy the old interfaces file over.  very strange.  i wish it would just auto create and auto work
<acxty> mgolisch, how can I do that?
<shafire> hey how to make a own theme for gnome?
<mgolisch> using xinerama or whatever extension your grafics card driver supply for that
<cathartia> I'm closing in on a problem that, it looks like, a lot of folks are having.  I hope you can help me.
<Vlet> shafire: ask in #gnome
<shafire> okay
<Bodsda> babolat, no, it was    sudo -- password = ***** ; unable to resolve host
<Pici> !hostname | Bodsda
<ubottu> Bodsda: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<cathartia> Hello Ubuntu helpers.
<acxty> thanks
<Bodsda> Pici, is that the fix for the 'cannot resolve host' problem?
<cathartia> My wireless network card won't connect to my wireless network at boot time.
<Pici> Bodsda: Its a cause/fix for it
<cathartia> As soon as I ifdown the interface and then ifup it - it works great.
<babolat> Bodsda: this is it then -->ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723361
<mgolisch> cathartia: is it configured using /etc/network/interfaces?
<mgolisch> hm
<Bodsda> Pici, babolat, cheers guys
<mgolisch> cathartia: did you set the interface to auto?
<sdfd> ok man solved
<sdfd> np
<mgolisch> cathartia: otherwise it will only be switched on when using ifup
<cathartia> mgolisch:  well - I don't change those settings to get it working - I just ifdown and then ifup
<msnbot> Vlet: Oops! /etc/hostname contains shiplu-laptop actually
<Splendero> 123
<cathartia> mgolisch:  yes, it is set to auto in /etc/network/interfaces
<biouser> hello all!  I am looking to parse some html and get a few floating point values out of here: http://www.xe.com/ does anyone have a resource that can walk me through the process?
<cathartia> I found some interesting things with dmesg
<mgolisch> cathartia: what does it say?
<cathartia> at boot time it looks like a different interface is setup: wifi0
<cathartia> the one that works is called ath0
<InvisiblePinkUni> Ok, I am on ubuntu 7.10 and am having problems with updates: especially openSSH. Here is the message: The following packages have unmet dependencies: openssh-server: Depends: openssh-client (= 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.2) but 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.3 is installed
<cathartia> wifi0 is not mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces
<biouser> if someone wants to write the HTML parser or send some sample code I will gladly pass along my little app for making serious $$ (hehe)
<mgolisch> cathartia: do you load drivers using the rc.local file or something?
<biouser> oops, this is not #python, my bad
<SecurityHoles> OPENSSL is haxored!   Updgrade quickly!
<babolat> InvisiblePinkUni: have you tried fising them with synaptic pack man?
<mgolisch> SecurityHoles: ??
<cathartia> mgolisch:  rc.local is unchanged
<InvisiblePinkUni> babolat: Ok, will check that.
<SecurityHoles> Everyone upgrade openSSL and regen all your keys or you'll die!!!
<mgolisch> SecurityHoles: proof?
<cathartia> one more thing about the dmesg output
<Andre1> Can someone help me to skin my panel to look like osx?
<SecurityHoles> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2008-May/000705.html
<Devyll> has anybody seen this error in pureftp log ? Timeout - try typing a little faster next time
<mgolisch> Andre1: use awn it looks kinda like the osx panel thing
<cathartia> ath0 is mentioned - but it fails with a msg saying, "no IPv6 routers present"
<SecurityHoles> proof: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2008-May/000705.html
<erwin> Hey guys. How does the vulnerability affect authorized_keys? Should I force all users with detected weak keys to re-generated and wipe them from authorized_eksy?
<Vlet> Andre1: that isn't really relevant here I don't think
<babolat> Andre1: www.digg.com/linux_unix/best_guide_to_make_Ubuntu_look_like_Mac_OS_X but i believe Ubuntu Human Theme is loads more handsome than Leopard
<cathartia> Where does the name "ath0" come from?
<mgolisch> cathartia: thats not bad unless you use ipv6
<Pici> cathartia: Atheros is the name of the chipset that the wifi card uses
<Devyll> nobody ? (Timeout - try typing a little faster next time)
<puma> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<cathartia> Pici: yes, I see this with dmesg: [   75.843149] wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xfdff0000, irq=9
<DjViper> how do I change the calendar in ubuntu so that the week starts on monday and not sunday, which only 2% of the world uses..
<Vlet> Devyll: tyy increasing your servers' timeout
<cathartia> so, ath0, is an alias for wifi0 - or something?
<cathartia> I think this is where the problem is.
<dada__> your problem is ubuntu
<babolat> dada__: that is not a very nice thing to say
<dada__> ok sorry
<dada__> :(
<dada__> Ubuntu FUcking sucks
<cathartia> at boot time - wifi0 is failing to start - what I need is for ath0 to start
<DJones> !ops | dada__
<ubottu> dada__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<cathartia> does this make sense?
<DJones> too slow
<lyzium> im trying to install 7.10 on an old laptop... could i just boot live with it and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade instead?
<Pici> DJones: thanks anyway ;)
<dada__> why was I kicked?
<babolat> lyzium: care to share why you won't use 8.04 livecd instead?
<Pici> dada__: This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<cathartia> I've searched online a lot about this and I am not the only one.  No one has found a solution.
<mgolisch> cathartia: i think its normal to have those too
<Kl4m> dada__: wrong capitalization?
<lyzium> babolat, i dont have one
<Pici> !coc | dada__
<ubottu> dada__: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<babolat> !language | dada__
<ubottu> dada__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mgolisch> cathartia: wifi0 the master device and ath0 is the thing your tools like iwconfig and so on actualy interfer with
<dada__> Pici: I know I want to help them poor souls and give them a real distro
<DjViper> how do I change the calendar in ubuntu so that the week starts on monday and not sunday, which only 2% of the world uses..
<babolat> lyzium: well, you'll be able to get one fast enough through torrents
<dreamfire> I have updated from gutsy to hardy. Now in the Run-Dialog (ALT-F2) the shortcut ~/ to open nautilus with the home directory is gone. How can I get it again?
<cathartia> This problem is a show stopper for me because I want to deploy the machine headless, so, I need it to join the network at boot up.
<Pici> dada__: We're all in here by choice, if you have nothing constructive to add to the channel then you can either not say anything or leave.
<mgolisch> cathartia: but you configured the stuff in /etc/network/interfaces for ath0 right?
<[GSF]Martin> dreamfire: can't you type "nautilus"?
<Vlet> DjViper: what locale are you using?
<InvisiblePinkUni> babolat: Great, it's fixed after I upgraded with Synaptic. Thanks :-)
<cathartia> Why does it work when I manually ifdown and then ifup but not automatically at boot time?
<InvisiblePinkUni> w00t w00t w00t
<dreamfire> [GSF]Martin: yes, but it is much longer :)
<dada__> Pici: thats not nice
<DjViper> Vlet: dunno, how do I check?
<cathartia> mgolisch:  yes - that stuff is in there
<InvisiblePinkUni> Ubuntu rules...
<babolat> InvisiblePinkUni:  ;)
<dreamfire> [GSF]Martin: and it worked in gutsy!
<TheCompWiz> does anyone know why I can't have an active interface unless an IP is assigned to it?
<mgolisch> cathartia: and you didnt do something wifi0 there right?
<Vlet> DjViper: echo $LANG
<cathartia> mgolisch:  let me ask you - that file is used when I manually ifdown and then ifup, correct?
<babolat> !torrent | lyzium
<Vlet> DjViper: ^ in a terminal
<ubottu> lyzium: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<dada__> InvisiblePinkUni: ubuntu stinks like your cunt
<cathartia> mgolisch:  correct, there is no mention of wifi0 in there
<lyzium> babolat, thanks for helping out
<DjViper> Vlet: hmm that didn't return anything
<babolat> ﻿!torrents | lyzium sorry wrong factoid
<InvisiblePinkUni> dada__: Since I don't have a c*nt, It doesn't stink.
<Pici> InvisiblePinkUni: hes gone, ignore it
<mgolisch> cathartia: i never used used madwifi, but it seems like that ath0 thing is somekind of frontend to the real device wifi0
<gilead> I'm trying to get Intel 3945ABG WiFi controller to work on 8.04. It's detected properly in syslog but when I try to ifup eth1 (wlan0 has been renamed to eth1) I get "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1". 'Properties' buttons for eth1 and wmaster0 devices in Network Tools are disabled. NM applet shows 'Enable wireless' option (it's on), but 'Edit Wireless Networks' tool shows no networks. 'iwconfig' detects eth1 as 802.11g but I still can't se
<gilead> e any networks. It seems that everything is fine except it's not :( Any hints?
<lyzium> babolat, no worries i have the local mirror adress for my country :)
<InvisiblePinkUni> Pici: Yeah, stupid troll.
<termitor> hello
<cathartia> mgolisch:  that file contains my wpa auth info - so it must be used at all times to connect
<DjViper> Vlet: no wait, en_US.UTF-8
<babolat> lyzium: figures ;)
<SebNaitsabes> got a few issues with Ubuntu now,  but  i'll start off with the kernel issues.   right so yes this is Ubuntu Hardy Heron, but it seems I am running  2.6.22-14-generic  which is I guess an old kernel from Gutsy Gibbon.  hence also I am assuming why I am having such issues regarding the virtualbox kernel modules installation.  also  my Grub menu.lst has a load of stuff listed. ,but the actsaul Grub menu it self only has
<SebNaitsabes> stuff for one kernel and memtest and  the thing for Vista.  any suggestions?
<cathartia> mgolisch:  I'm not using madwifi this is the default
<Danniknik> eu atualizei meu ubuntu gorinha, agora a imagem do meu monitor fica torta
 * InvisiblePinkUni urges all Ubuntu lovers to try out Gobuntu and GNewSense as well.
<mgolisch> cathartia: you could do something bad like starting ifdown && ifup on rc.local but that not a real solution
<Danniknik> alguem consegue me ajudar?
<termitor> i'm have some probleme on usb and hardy , it's dont detect atache device, lsusb is reduce chjpset is nvidia 6100
<rutgermasi> !english | Danniknik
<ubottu> Danniknik: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sarthor> Help, Some fonts are missing in my ubutnut here, how to view this website    http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/
<Vlet> DjViper: ahh, well in the US, Sunday is the beginning of the week. If you were to change locales (which I can't recall how to do) it would change to whatever is relevant to that locale
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 card stopped working. Its a Belkin F5D7001. Syslog and lshw -C network output can be found in bug 229495 on launchpad. The problem is that it won't connect to any networks
<CITguy08> does anybody know why Hardy mounts drives to sda, sdb instead of hda, hdb?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229495 in network-manager "Bcm4306 won't connect to networks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229495
<wakka-wakka> would anyone happen to know why my ubuntu won't shut down after it's finished shutting down?
<DjViper> Vlet: okay
<SebNaitsabes> InvisiblePinkUni:  Goubuntu by what I read about it is probably to difficult for many Ubuntu userse to install.  and gnewsense tryed the dapper one in a VM.  it's alright yeah
<Dvyjones> !es | Danniknik
<cathartia> mgolisch:  wpa-driver wext
<ubottu> Danniknik: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Danniknik> sorry
<mgolisch> cathartia: or write some cronjob that fires every 5 mins or so that checks the connection and does the ifdown && ifup if its not connected
<ibleed> cathartia, maybe as a work around, even though this is not solving the problem at all, see if you can make a bash script to ifup ath0, when gnome loads up.  i know its not getting to the heart of the matter though
<Vlet> DjViper: if you want to customize yours, look for 'first_weekday' in the file /usr/share/i18m/locales/en_US
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: did you use normal shutdown procedure or "shutdown" command?
<magnetron> wakka-wakka: is ACPI support enabled in BIOS?
<Danniknik> I will join in ubuntu-br
<rutgermasi> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gilead> brb
<cathartia> ibleed & mgolisch:  good hacks
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: i hit the red button on top
<Andycas> What is the default font for terminal??
<magnetron> wakka-wakka: is ACPI support enabled in BIOS?
<InvisiblePinkUni> SebNaitsabes: I want to let users taste "more" and "more" FREEDOM. :-)
<cathartia> ibleed: I don't want to use gnome at all
<wakka-wakka> magnetron: i'm not too sure.. it always shut down before, just stopped last night
<cathartia> ibleed: I don't want to hav to login
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Is it laptop or desktop?
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: desktop
<SebNaitsabes> InvisiblePinkUni: I think to be honest with you,  that many Ubuntu users don't really care,  they just want good software that isn't meant to be paid for
<tgelter> I can't get the nvidia beta driver working under hardy amd64. GDM logs say that the glx module can't be loaded because it doesn't exist. I've tried commenting out/deleting  the load modules section, yet X still attempts to load the module. Any ideas?
<ibleed> i dont know what to tell you cathartia i'm limited in my wireless experience
<KomiaPoika> tgelter: don't use packages
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Try "sudo shutdown -h now" in the terminal. It's a command line way of shutting down.
<sarthor> Help, Some fonts are missing in my ubutnut here, how to view this website    http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/
<wakka-wakka> it'll unload everything (the orange bar goes down to nothing) then it stops and just doesn't turn off. nothing is running, just won't turn off, i have to hit the button
<tgelter> KomiaPoika: I am not using nvidia-glx-new or any other nvidia packages
<InvisiblePinkUni> SebNaitsabes: Yes, I agree. That's why I want them to taste "more" freedom.
<SebNaitsabes> well Debian
<tgelter> KomiaPoika: I installed via the NVIDIA-setup* script
<cathartia> I don't see why it would work manually but not at boot time.
<SebNaitsabes> Debian is a pure free and open source software distro??????
<babolat> !fonts | sarthor, try these first
<ubottu> sarthor, try these first: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<termitor> someelse for hardy detect usb bug ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> SebNaitsabes: Even shuttleworth wants the non-free parts in Ubuntu to be shrunk as much as possible.
<Andycas> I have a same problem like he did: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383468 My characters are squeezed in terminal... How to fix that??
<tgelter> KomiaPoika: err, NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64*.run script
<linkslice> anyone know yet if ubuntu picked up the missing randomness vuld from debian?  I've seen conflicting statements about this
<InvisiblePinkUni> SebNaitsabes: Debian is not as free as gnewsense.
<patifa> linkslice: yes
<SebNaitsabes> of course not
<SebNaitsabes> since Debian has open source
<cathartia> any other ideas?
<SebNaitsabes> where as gnewsense is free software only I think yeah
<SebNaitsabes> well yeah
<dury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11900/
<patifa> linkslice: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2008-May/000705.html
<linkslice> patifa, *sigh* ok thanks!
<KindOne> sarthor, is that arabic ?
<pen> is it possible to use custom resolution for usplash?
<InvisiblePinkUni> SebNaitsabes: I heard a lecture by RMS(stallman) and realised how important Free Software is.
<Pici> InvisiblePinkUni: SebNaitsabes: Neither Debian nor Gnewsense are related to Ubuntu support, can you please take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere?
<SebNaitsabes> loads of great articles by him on the gnu.org site
<InvisiblePinkUni> Ooops, sorry Pici.
<sarthor> KindOne, Its urdu, but urdu and arbic have same fonts
<SebNaitsabes> indeed  Pici
<linkslice> gnewsense is for commies
<babolat> sarthor: have you been to the basic howto?
<KomiaPoika> tgelter: try http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/anyone-got-nvidia-3d-acceleration-working-on-lenny-634622/page2.html
<SebNaitsabes> linkslice the troll
<SebNaitsabes> !troll
<ubottu> Factoid troll not found
<linkslice> d'oh sorry for the troll
<KindOne> I can see it fine on my Ubuntu
<InvisiblePinkUni> Man, jesus quit :-)
<tgelter> KomiaPoika: checking now, thanks
<Vlet> KindOne: you don't see some characters as blocks?
<dury> what's wrong in my ubuntu system http://paste.ubuntu.com/11900/
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka, any luck?
<KomiaPoika> tgelter: without the cc 4.1 part, if you're not using current
<SebNaitsabes> right so I guess this channel is uselss at the moment for my kernel issues
<KindOne> nope
<Pici> dury: Do you have another package manager open?
<wakka-wakka> did not work =/
<babolat> sarthor: in a terminal, do:  $ sudo apt-get install ttf-arabeyes xfonts-intl-arabic ttf-kacst
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: What happened? did it not shutdown?
<Vlet> dury: do you have synaptic or something like it open?
<wakka-wakka> after the progress bar turns black it just stays there.. all i have to do is touch the power off button, but other then that
<wakka-wakka> it weont go itself
<pen> or is it possible to have custom resolution for framebuffer?
<sarthor> babolat, Ok.
<Vlet> KindOne: interesting - untouched hardy install, and I do
<Pici> !fb | pen
<ubottu> pen: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<tgelter> KomiaPoika: I'm not done reading yet,  but I don't think this is relevant to my issue. I can install the driver just fine, the nvidia kernel module gets loaded just fine, just X won't load and it complains that the glx module can't  be found
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Do you have a live CD?
<Andycas> I have a same problem like he did: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383468 My characters are squeezed in terminal... How to fix that??
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: you can try using live CD and test if it shuts down properly.
<wy> Hi, I have a XP and Ubuntu dual boot and have the time zone problem. I tried to set RealTimeIsUniversal in XP to 1. But that doesn't seem to work. I checked that my BIOS is storing time in UTC, but windows seem not to adjust time according to my timezone. It displays UTC directly
<patifa> dury: Another package manager program is open somewhere.
<pen> Pici, I have a widescreen, I want a different resolution than 1024x768 or 1280x1024
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Then we can see if its BIOS settings problem.
<walkie_> i installed gnunet-gtk but it is not runs - it shows in console no libgnunetutil.so.1 it is of cause unmet but missing dependancy it should be reported but how can i fount using apt- which packet contain this librurary if any?
<dury> Pici, Viet: I 've closed
<pen> Pici, like 1280x800
<Pici> !aptfix | dury
<ubottu> dury: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Are you on 8.04?
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: i will try with the live cd..
<sarthor> babolat, Its done, Thank you.
<babolat> wy: try to search System > Help and Support for "ntpdate". It shold turn up a few basic solutions that might work for you
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: i went from 7.0 to 8.04 now back to 7.1
<babolat> sarthor: ;)
<slackpipe> pen: did you check the widescreen box in the section for selecting your monitor?
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Oh ok.
<KindOne> Vlet, I got Ubuntu 7.10
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Wait,
<Vlet> KindOne: ahh
<rahsputin> hello, i wish to remove cupsys totally from my computer, how can i do so ?
<pen> slackpipe,  I think so
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: waiting
<Pici> pen: I'm not sure if that is possible, but that page might put you in the right direction, perhaps fbset ?
<wakka-wakka> hello randall
<R4ND4ll> What I can't say that ubuntu stinks like a cunt?
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Do complete update with synaptic, to make sure everything is OK first.
<wy> babolat, No match found
<babolat> wy: one moment. i've done this before
<pen> Pici, but does it provide the function to use widescreen resolution?
<wy> babolat: thanks. you have dual boot?
<slackpipe> pen: that was the problem i had, tried everything in the world, then went to change the resolution back and found the widescreen option.  gave me all the correct resolution choices after that
<InvisiblePinkUni> R4ND4ll: Why do you want to troll?
<Pici> pen: I don't know
<babolat> wy: yes i do
<dury> Pici, Viet: and now http://paste.ubuntu.com/11902/
<wy> babolat: thanks
<pen> slackpipe, where is that place? Are you sure that's for fb?
<pen> Pici, ok
<InvisiblePinkUni> dholbert_afk: Are you a mozilla employee?
<Pici> dury: Do a sudo aptitude update first
<jaffarkelshac> fretsonfire keeps messing with my resolution and now i cant move my mouse,
<KindOne> why does that aribic go backward compared to English ?
<dury> right
<patifa> KindOne: uhhhhhhh, it just does?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Pici: Is there a difference b/w doing aptitude update or apt-get update?
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: messages
<Pici> InvisiblePinkUni: nope
<InvisiblePinkUni> Pici: Cool.
<patifa> Arabic is read right to left
<babolat> wy: if you really can't find it in Help and Support, look here instead -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4710
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: What messages?
<slackpipe> jaffarkelshac: do you have compiz running?
<jaffarkelshac> i do
<ariqs> it's because they're on the other side of the world and so they're upside down. It's forwards on their side
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: i believe i sent you a private message..
<jaffarkelshac> i do slackpipe
<Pici> !register | wakka-wakka
<ubottu> wakka-wakka: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<KindOne> patifa: rofl that arabic is chicken scratch to me
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: I didn't get any.
<wakka-wakka> gotcha pici
<slackpipe> jaffarkelshac: i had lots of problems with FoF til i disabled compiz
<babolat> gosh. System > Help and Support needs work :-/
<InvisiblePinkUni> Okily dokily.
<jaffarkelshac> i dont want to disable compiz,
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: i asked "dumb question but how do i update through synaptic" i just updated through the update manager
<Andycas> how to see which disk has /dev/sda* ?
<jaffarkelshac> how do i logoff from terminal
<InvisiblePinkUni> babolat: I agree. It's good, but could be made better.
<dury> Pici: it's doing something,  done it, and now
<slackpipe> jaffarkelshac: try disabling it just to see if it fixes the problems you are having, and then turn it back on.  then you know where to focus your attention
<wy> babolat: It doesn't give much info. I think it's not a ntp problem
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Go to synaptic, click on "mark all upgrades" and then "apply"
<jaffarkelshac> i cant move my mouse slackpipe
<Slart> Anyone knows how ubuntu/nautilus comes up with the names for your hard drives in the "places, removable media" menu.. All I get are the sizes as names.. I want something a bit more useful.. especially since the drives aren't really removable.. it's regular hard drives
<wy> babolat: I can do it manually. But the timezone is still not respected
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: We all ask lots of dumb questions, thats how we learn. I keep asking dumb questions all the time. dont worry :-)
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: word ty =].. i marked them all, it said they marked, but the apply is still darkened
<babolat> wy: why do you think it's not ntp? My timezone doesn't change. It just increments itself every after shutdown (by 3 hours each time i think)
<helvete> hey guys, i'm trying to setup so that i can share internet(eth1) over my wifi, i followed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335465 but when i type "sudo ifdown ath0 (name of card)" it tells me that "interface ath0 is not configured"
<helvete> what do i need to do?
<jaffarkelshac> how do i logoff with terminal, i cant move my mouse
<Slart> Andycas: you can get some info by running "sudo blkid" in a terminal.. or "cat /etc/mtab"
<slackpipe> jaffarkelshac: that's a problem.  is FoF still running?
<jaffarkelshac> no
<mgolisch> helvete: is ath0 configured using /etc/network/interfaces?
<dreamfire> I have updated from gutsy to hardy. Now in the Run-Dialog (ALT-F2) the shortcut ~/ to open nautilus with the home directory is gone. How can I get it again?
<richcollins> The php5 package is missing cdb support.  How can I get a php5 binary compiled for ubuntu with cdb support?
<slackpipe> jaffarkelshac: have you tried ctrl-backspace to restart x?
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Then they are all updated.
<jaffarkelshac> i guess that will have to work
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Try out the live cd now.
<dury> Pici: I did sudo aptitude update success
<bullium> where did the hardware information application go in 8.04?
<wy> babolat: I might not have an internet connection to adjust the time
<helvete> mgolisch, i'm not sure, how would i tell?
<shafire> how can i create a own widget for ubuntu/gnome??
<wobblywu> quick question only semi-related to Ubuntu, is there any obvious way of making wget perform a command upon completing a download i'm missing?
<dury> Pici: and now?
<wy> babolat: I want the time to be correct even if I don't have network
<Pici> dury: sudo aptitude  upgrade
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: there are some in there that have little ubuntu symbols to the left of the file name, i'm assuming that's just ubuntu only files?
<Andycas> Slart: thanks!
<mgolisch> helvete: do you use networkmanager? then it isnt
<dury> Pici: rifgt
<babolat> wy: it should be right even after loss of Internet connection. Perhaps your CMOS battery needs replacement
<dury> Pici: sorry  I mean .. right
<Slart> wobblywu: you can always put in at the end of your terminal command line.. wget bla bla bla bla ; echo Finished
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: In synaptic? I think they mean they are "officially" supported by ubuntu.
<helvete> mgolisch, i know networkmanager is installed, i just cant find it in my system> administration
<Slart> Andycas: you're welcome
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: yes, alright.. i'm gonna shut down now, see if that works, if not i'm gonna try the live cd. brb
<jtsigma> anyone understand why vmstat shows io as very little (most of the time 0 for bi and bo) but iostat shows that two of my disks are at 100%
<wy> babolat: No. I checked the BIOS time and it's correct UTC time
<Slart> Anyone knows how ubuntu/nautilus comes up with the names for your hard drives in the "places, removable media" menu.. All I get are the sizes as names.. I want something a bit more useful.. especially since the drives aren't really removable.. they are regular hard drives
<babolat> wy: with that off the list, i dunno what to say but ntpdate worked for me. sorry ;)
<wobblywu> Slart, I was hoping to do it through wget, but I suppose that will suffice.. thanks :)
<Soopa> hi gang
<InvisiblePinkUni> Slart: You can rename some of them.
<amikrop> It is `./configure && make && checkinstall` or `./configure && checkinstall`?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Slart: You can bookmark a few folders which then appear in the Places. Then you can rename them.
<wy> babolat: Oh... This stupid OS can't even get the time right
<Soopa> i'm trying to telnet to an address, but can't connect
<Slart> wobblywu: well.. it's a workaround.. but I think it works.. there might be some wget voodoo you can do to make wget do it for you.. that program has so many switches and parameters it scares me =)
<Soopa> all other addresses work fine
<Vlet> wy: I think it's the other way around
<Soopa> what could be the reason for this?
<Pici> amikrop: Follow the INSTALL directions and replace make install with check install
<wy> Vlet: What's that?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: May be it doesn't have telnet.
<mgolisch> helvete: how did you setup the connecten then?
<ciro> hi all
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: well, it's a MUD, and I can get to it on my windows machine
<Soopa> but not linux
<Slart> InvisiblePinkUni: I can't rename my drives.. I've tried that.. I guess I can bookmark them but then I'd still have all the drives AND my own bookmarks..
<babolat> wy: it's not an Ubuntu problem exactly. a component simply failed to respond in a timely fashion
<Soopa> both machines are behind the same router
<helvete> mgolisch, i just followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335465
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: Does it ping.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Slart: Oh yeah, I understand what you mean.
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: on the windows machine, yes, on ubuntu, no
<amikrop> Pici: OK. Thanks.
<dury> Pici: openssh-client it's giving a problem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11907/
<helvete> mgolisch, but i believe its configured as i can type 'sudo iwlist ath0' and it will scan
<ciro> i can write on my hds with root only .. who can help me please? this is my ls -l /media http://pastebin.com/m84cdb64 ... hds are sda1 sda5 sdb1
<mgolisch> helvete: you adjusted the stuff in /etc/network/interfaces right? like instead of wlan0 you put ath0 there
<tgelter> I can't get the nvidia beta driver working under hardy amd64. GDM logs say that the glx module can't be loaded because it doesn't exist. I've tried commenting out/deleting  the load modules section, yet X still attempts to load the module. Any ideas?
<wy> babolat: It's a windows problem
<helvete> mgolisch, yes i did
<babolat> exactly, wy
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: First let's try to get it respond to pings.
<wy> babolat: They don't really know about UTC
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: okie doke
<mgolisch> helvete: then ifdown ath0 should work usualy
<dury> Pici: what you suggest http://paste.ubuntu.com/11907/
<Pici> dury: try sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: So you want to ping Machine A, from ubuntu.
<TheCompWiz> AAAAAAAAAAA! this is driving me nuts.   Can ANYONE bring up a network alias without assigning an IP to it?
<Slart> ciro: you can mount them as user readable by changing the line in /etc/fstab.. I don't know the syntax by heart.. do a "man mount" or "man fstab".. or you can change the drive permissions when it's mounted using chmod -R and chown -R
<TheCompWiz> i.e. ifconfig eth0:0 up
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: yes
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: Where are machine A and ubuntu located?
<dury> Pici: ok suddenly
<tgelter> http://pastebin.com/m674d19dd
<mgolisch> helvete: maybe its because ath0 is not up, try what happens if you do sudo ifup ath0
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: Within your internal network or anywhere else on internet?
<helvete> mgolisch, ill check now
<jaffarkelshac> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<babolat> wy:  If you change UTC=yes to UTC=no in /etc/default/rcS, Dapper will use local time instead.
<babolat> That might do the trick.
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: A is aardmud.org, 66.162.28.88
<Soopa> internet
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: Ok cool.
<wy> babolat: hmm... so I will go backwards with windows
<Soopa> my ubuntu is 192.168.0.100 behind my router
<niadh> I have a screen resolution of 640 when it should be at least 1024, how do i fix this?
<Slart> niadh: graphics card?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: Is A behind a router? or directly connected to internet?
<niadh> Slart: Nvidia 6600
<babolat> wy: but that will be prone to change once the CMOS dies.. it's a temporary fix 'till we spank windows back to a semblance of submission
<Slart> niadh: laptop? or a regular desktop?
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: I think it's directly connected to the internet
<frojnd> hey guys. Where can I download ubuntu server but via torrent ?
<niadh> Slart: Regular desktop
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: but I can't be sure since it's not my machine
<Slart> niadh: have you got the restricted nvidia drivers installed?
<babolat> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<sahil> i have a machine which for some reason changed the name of the network interface to eth3 from eth0 (how did this happen)? also it is able to ping google.com but in the browser i cannot actually bring up the page
<dury> Pici: done it
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: it's an online MUD that you telnet to in order to play
<|chiz|> Does anyone know how to have it so that windows opened by gnome-do come to the front?
<niadh> Slart: Tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and this did not give me any screen resultion optiosn
<dury> Pici: after that what you suggest, now
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: Are you able to telnet to it from windows?
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: yes
<frojnd> babolat: I don't see any server 368
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: and the windows box is behind my router too
<konbon> Is it possible to download the dvd version of ubuntu for amd x2 64 bit cpu's vai torrents?
<Pici> dury: did that work?
<wy> babolat: I guess I can change my timezone to be something else in XP. Just to get the time right
<niadh> Slart: Looking to see if i have the restricted packages installed now
<konbon> via*
<Slart> niadh: ok, click system, administration, hardware drivers.. see if there is a nvidia driver there
<NeT_DeMoN> anyone know how to get madwifi from synaptic to work?
<dury> Pici: yeah
<Pici> !torrents | konbon
<ubottu> konbon: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<konbon> nice nice
<dury> Pici: success
<babolat> frojnd: click on the third link
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: Ok, first ping to aardmud.org from ubuntu
<Pici> dury: great
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: [~] ping aardmud.org
<Soopa> PING aardmud.org (66.162.28.88) 56(84) bytes of data.
<babolat> wy: but as you said, XP doesn't understand UTC
<konbon> Thanks pici
<niadh> Slart: Yeah it's how I installed the driver in the first place, I thought you meant if I had ubuntu-restricted-packages or w/e installed
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: that's all i get.. it just hangs from there
<niadh> Slart: The driver is working as I have desktop compositing just on a tiny tiny screen.
<wy> babolat: but changing the timezone can really change the time displayed
<evolution_> Hello Filefragg.
<Slart> niadh: hmm.. is the frequencies for your monitor correct?
<niadh> Slart: I may have a theory as to WHY it's small but not how to fix it.
<dury> Pici: really appreciate your support and help, believe me :)
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: ping from your windows machine.
<Lynet> frojnd: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-server-i386.iso.torrent
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: Pinging aardmud.org [66.162.28.88] with 32 bytes of data:
<Soopa> Reply from 66.162.28.88: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=53
<Soopa> Reply from 66.162.28.88: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=53
<Soopa> Reply from 66.162.28.88: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=53
<Soopa> Reply from 66.162.28.88: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=53
<rrittenhouse> Is it possible for me to run (in hardy 64bit) firefox 2 alongside firefox 3 beta 5?
<FloodBot1> Soopa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: I was getting proper pings to aardmud.org from my machine. :o
<wy> babolat: That's weird...
<fluffman> niadh: try adjusting your bits of color
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: weird, huh...
<Slart> niadh: usually the graphics card gets those from the monitor using some kind of plug & play thingy... it doesn't always work and then it uses some very very very safe values from some 80's computer... ie 640x480 =)
<dury> Pici: thanks so much - good supporter 10 points for you
<niadh> Slart: Would starting the installer in safe graphics mode do this? Because I just get the crazy lines thing if I don't use safe graphics
<Chipsa964> !paste | soopa
<ubottu> soopa: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fluffman> drop it from say 24bit color to 16bit color
<babolat> wy: that's what I'm saying. Setting your Ubuntu System clock to *not* depend on anything
<Pici> dury: woo, 10 points.  Thanks :)
<wy> babolat: If I change my timezone to GMT. The time goes forward 5 hours
<Filefragg> Hi evolution_
<rrittenhouse> Is it possible for me to run (in hardy 64bit) firefox 2 alongside firefox 3 beta 5?
<hotmonkeyluv> what is the difference between libglib1.2ldbl and libglib1.2?
<Slart> niadh: ah.. yes.. that might be the problem
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: ping google.com from ubuntu.
<amikrop> How can I check what libcpp version do I have?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: Yes, strange.
<Soopa> PING google.com (64.233.167.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Soopa> 64 bytes from py-in-f99.google.com (64.233.167.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=22.7 ms
<fluffman> rrittenhouse: yes
<jaffarkelshac> how do i play network game of glchess
<babolat> wy: when you change your XP clock to GMT?
<niadh> Slart: I thought it might be, it's never happened before, but I just had a hunch.
<fluffman> firefox 2 is in the repos
<rrittenhouse> fluffman, I installed firefox-2 and when I launch it, it just launches firefox3. I'm assuming theres something I need to change
<wy> babolat: yes
<SNIa> Hello, I'm trying to redirect kernel output from tty1 to tty7. I set in grub to have console=tty7 and it's working, but there are still two lines that show up on tty1 on boot. the
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: it seems to only be that one address that i can't ping
<thiebaude> rittenhouse:you can have ff2 and ff3
<dury> Pici: the comunity need good and reliable supporters like you, believe me :)
<Slart> niadh: do me a favour.. pastebin the file /etc/X11/xorg.0.log ... it contains the log from the last startup of X
<walkie_> how to using apt to find to which unninstalled package belongs some file?
<Slart> !pastebin | niadh
<ubottu> niadh: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<babolat> wy: one moment
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: The DNS is happening, but not going any further.
<hotmonkeyluv> !libglib1.2ldbl
<ubottu> Factoid libglib1.2ldbl not found
<wy> babbe: It's weird that I spent more than an hour to this!!
<hotmonkeyluv> !libglib1.2
<ubottu> Factoid libglib1.2 not found
<fluffman> rrittenhouse: try pressing alt-f2 and typing firefox-2
<tuxx> Hi ppl. Faith will I cannot find BlackdownJava (the only one for us with 64bit afaik).. can someone help me so I can get my java in Firefox working?
<Meyvn> is there a way to upgrade kernel 8.04 from 7.10?
<hotmonkeyluv> !libglib
<ubottu> Factoid libglib not found
<Slart> niadh: bah.. sorry.. my bad
<SNIa> I believe console=tty7 that I have in grub works for stderr
<Pici> !msgthebot | hotmonkeyluv
<ubottu> hotmonkeyluv: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<SNIa> but the last 3 kernel messages that are showing up on tty1 are stderr
<rrittenhouse> fluffman, OH its because I had an instance of FF3 open still. DOH thanks
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: And if they blocked your address, you shouldn't be able to login through windows as well.
<Slart> niadh: the file is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: yep... weird
<fluffman> haha glad you got it!
<niadh> Slart: Right ok, will do.
<wy> babolat: Maybe I shouldn't use time.windows.com as ntp server?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: If its ok, can you try on a live cd?
<walkie_> !libgnunetutil.so.1
<ubottu> walkie_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SNIa> I mean console=tty7 in grub is stdout
<dury> Pici: how do I know if I'm under 8.04 release
<SNIa> I think i'm still getting stderr kernel messages on boot to tty1
<Slart> dury: I think there is an about box in the system menu
<SNIa> any ideas?
<nathan_> I have an error with Ubuntu i think, or maybe its just my laptop. When i click 'sleep' or 'hybernate' when it comes back on, the screen has split into 4 seperate screens and i cant get them off unless i shut down.
<Pici> dury: lsb_release -a will also tellyou
<Virtue> can someone help ? I installed WinXP, then ubuntu. then Ubuntu screwed and I reinstalled it - windows doesn't boot anymore
<niadh> Slart: http://pastebin.com/m58330db
<Orestija> Buenos noches!
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: you know what, i think i know what's happening
<imterro> mgolisch, this is helvete, seems one of the commands i did disconencted me
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: Whats happening?
<imterro> so just thanking you for your help
<Meyvn> 8.04 is driving me crazy, wireless doesn't work, X fails, now I'm back on 7.10. Supposedly some bugs are fixed in a new kernel release, but I can't update since I don't have a wired connection here. Any ideas?
<thename> virtue it windows should be listed in your gru
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: i have an ip blocker here
<Slart> niadh: looking.. be back in a minute or so
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: on the ubuntu machine
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: Ooooh ok,
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: just dawned on me
<mgolisch> imterro: hehe
<Virtue> I edited menu.lst with boot (hd0,0) and makeactive chainboot +1 - and still nothign
<Virtue> when I choose WinXP on boot (after pressing esc to enter menu) it just loads same "press escape to enter menu" and then boots ubuntu...
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: :-)
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: same with the live cd.. it shuts down, it just won't shut off.
<thename> windows should be listed in your grub
<farfadet> speack frecnh?
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: i'll add it to the whitelist and see what happens :)
<Slart> !fr | farfadet
<ubottu> farfadet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Ok, then it's something with BIOS settings I guess.
<amikrop> How can I check what libcpp version do I have?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: Great. Let me know what happens.
<Virtue> thename, no it doesn't list there... when I installed ubuntu 2nd time it didn't appear in boot menu :/
<nathan_> If you think you have a suggestion to my problem, join #urgent prob
<jerzyk86> hi, i just install eclipse from repositories ubunt 8.04, but i see to choose only java project, i need php
<InvisiblePinkUni> amikrop: One way is in synaptic.
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: anything to look for specifically? and would it start to happen out of the blue? i've been running ubuntu for a while, just recently i upgraded then downgraded
<dury> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11912/
<XT8086> ciao a tutti
<Pici> dury: thats Gutsy, the not the most recent release.
<ubuntu_> is arhclinux faster than ubuntu?
<|chiz|> How do I make it so that new windows are brought to the front when they are launched?
<Pici> !upgrade | dury
<ubottu> dury: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nathan_> Please can somebody help, im worried about ubuntu and my laptop, join #urgent if you can help
<Pici> !it | XT8086
<ubottu> XT8086: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Buttercup> I'm running the Ubuntu live CD, downloaded it a few days ago. It's not working quite right. FIrefox hung on something, so I tried to close it, but it didn't close completely, so I ﻿kept clicking the System Monitor trying to end/kill the Firefox process, which eventually caused the system monitor to hang. I managed to close the system monitor, did the same thing again, and the System Monitor and whole computer froze.
<Buttercup> I rebooted, so far Firefox is working ok, but I tired opening the system monitor to take a look at it, and in the task bar it says it's opening, but then it just disappears.
<XT8086> okù
<thename> sorry im a noob
<NemesisD> hi all. I have an eee and out of nowhere today it started failing to start X and I can't use the keyboard at all, using hardy. any ideas where I would check? is mouse usage X11 territory?
<NemesisD> i think its failing to load drivers or something
<thename> do anyone know how to install the hal.dll file from ubuntu to windows
<mgolisch> Buttercup: start from a terminal, it will mostlikely display an error message
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Not particularly sure myself, but I am pretty sure its something to do with BIOS, since liveCD also gives same result.
<NemesisD> thename, why would you do that?
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Probably must escalate from me :-)
<Slart> niadh: ok.. at line 388  (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1  .... that's the plug & play thingy I mentioned.. edid information contains the freqs for your monitor.. it happens for me to.. don't know why
<amikrop> InvisiblePinkUni: OK. Thanks.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Pici: Do you know why desktop's wont shutdown? wakka-wakka needs some help with it.
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: thank you thank you =D
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: :-)
<wakka-wakka> Pici: it shuts down, it just won't turn off
<Slart> niadh: lets take a look at your configuration file for X.. can you pastebin the file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<niadh> Slart: Ok, so what do I do to fix it? Want me to post /etc/X11/xorg.conf in pastebin now?
<niadh> Slart: Yes, then ;)
<imterro> mgolisch, i wouldnt be able to impose on you again to get you to help me get my net shared over a w/less network?
<Pici> wakka-wakka: does it turn off if you use halt?
<thename> NemesisD when i reboot my computer and from the grub click on windows it says something about hal.dll file missing and that i need to reinstall it
<Meyvn> 8.04 is driving me crazy, wireless doesn't work, X fails, now I'm back on 7.10. Supposedly some bugs are fixed in a new kernel release, but I can't update since I don't have a wired connection here. Any ideas?
<Slart> niadh: you've been here before I see =)
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: that worked :)
<mgolisch> imterro: doesnt it work?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: Great :-)
<Soopa> InvisiblePinkUni: thanks for helping and being patient :)
<imterro> hmm it doesnt seem to
<NemesisD> thename, thats often times not really related to hal.dll but something about the boot loader not being able to find the right partition
<mgolisch> imterro: if your network interface comes up and is connected the wlan part should be done usualy
<wakka-wakka> Pici: some background, i was running 7.1 for a while, upgrade to 8.04, loved it, then something went bad (turned out i could've fixed it) so i went back to 7.1 and since i did that it won'tturn off after shutting down.
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: did you use the "-h" option with shutdown?
<niadh> Slart: Just not a total noob is all. Know roughly where things are stored, just not how to fix things yet.
<wakka-wakka> Pici: i'm not too sure
<imterro> mgolisch, well, my wireless card doesnt even seem to have an ip
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: yup, when i tried the sudo -h now
<InvisiblePinkUni> Soopa: YW. It's a pleasure to keep helping.
<imterro> according to ifconfig
<mgolisch> imterro: ok can you post that link again?
<Buttercup> mgolisch: OK. I clicked on Terminal, and it did the "starting terminal" thing in the taskbar, but then disappeared.
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: ok.
<Pici> wakka-wakka: How did you go back to 7.1? reinstall?
<imterro> mgolisch, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335465
<mgolisch> Buttercup: hm theres something wrong then, try alt+f2 then type xterm
<wakka-wakka> Pici: yeah i put the live cd in, formatted 8.04 out and reinstalled in same partition
<mgolisch> Buttercup: does the xterm terminal open?
<thename> NemesisD i would no where to start
<niadh> Slart: http://pastebin.com/m6f6fbb13 Being no expert but it looks kinda sparse.
<Slart> niadh: will have a look.. I'm no expert neither.. but if we're lucky I can fix this =)
<thename> NemesisD ok lets say i got linux install 2wice How do i delete 1 of them completely
<Buttercup> ﻿mgolisch: Ok. Yeah, a little window pops up.
<mgolisch> imterro: what does ifconfig show?
<niadh> Slart: It's also worth pointing out it DOES use the nvidia driver, not vesa like it says, I appear to have two xorg files.
<imterro> mgolisch, i'll pm it to you
<Slart> niadh: hmm.. you're really sure this is the file you're using? it says VESA??
<mgolisch> Buttercup: type in there   gnome-system-monitor
<niadh> Slart: Just posted the wrong one, it appears to be the same otherwise
<NemesisD> thename, delete what? a grub entry or a linux partition?
<mgolisch> Buttercup: does it display an error message?
<Dalrain> Hi all, could someone tell me the "EZ" way to regenerate my SSH server keys after applying the latest openssl/openssh patches?
<Soopaman> hello, is there a way to read the solution for http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884/
<niadh> Slart: Here is the corrected one.
<thename> Nemesis both
<niadh> Slart: http://pastebin.com/m65486462
<k20a> everytime i restart i lose my resolution in displayconfig-gtk even if i edit out the ones i don't want from xorg
<wakka-wakka> Pici: i lose you =D
<wakka-wakka> ?
<Buttercup> ﻿mgolisch: I typed it, then hit enter, but all it did is put my cursor on the next line.
<skinkiller> здоровья всем!
<Slart> niadh: what kind of monitor are you using?
<NemesisD> thename, you can comment out lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pici> !ru | skinkiller
<ubottu> skinkiller: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Slart> !ru | skinkiller
<NemesisD> thename, and delete partitions with gparted, but BE CAREFUL ;)
<loren> I have an interesting question.... I'm a long time member of North Orange County Computer Club (I think we're currently the oldest US computer club still in existance) in Orange, CA... I've been asked to present on Linux at the next meeting. As the audience is mostly end-users, I think presenting on Ubuntu is the obvious choice, but my personal expertice is honestly server-side web-development... Would Ubuntu want to send a represe
<skinkiller> ok)))
<jaffarkelshac> niadh: use gksu displayconfig-gtk to select the appropriate monitor and resolution, logoff and then on
<thename> NemesisD that the only thing im afraid of that i might delete the wrong thing
<niadh> Slart: Actually, I dunno xorg.conf is the one with Vesa, how is it I have desktop compositing then if the xorg.conf file uses Vesa? Monitor is 17" CRT can do 1200x1024 but i usually leave it at 1024x768
<ganesh> hai
<mgolisch> Buttercup: strange
<paddax> Does anyone know why I'm getting the error LHNET_OpenSocket_Connectionless: Permission Denied, What permissions do I need to do this.
<ganesh> am first time using this
<Slart> niadh: do you know what frequencies it can use? or do you have a model name serial number?
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/104868
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 104868 in linux-source-2.6.20 "PC does not power down after shutdown or hibernate" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<niadh> runs happily at 61Hz
<k20a>  everytime i restart i lose my resolution in displayconfig-gtk even if i edit out the ones i don't want from xorg
<shafire> hey, does Hardy Heron look already like this?: http://blog.chip.de/chip-linux-blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/news_gr.jpg
<niadh> LEast that's what 7.10 said
<NemesisD> thename, i would suggest not deleting the wrong thing
<Slart> niadh: and horizontal freq?
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Reading that, i think add acpi=force and vga=normal to bootline options
<kasra> I have problem with emerald after upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy ,  emerald theme is not active anymore , and when I try "emerald --replace" I lose window borders :( any help ?
<thename> LOL of course
<acuster> so how do we regenerate all our keys? And in passing, how do I fix a keychain password that no longer works?
<tehdave> I've set my ~/Movies, ~/Pictures etc. folders to a secondary hard drive using mount --bind. Is there a way to make the bindings permanent?
<k20a> shafire it could if you use kubuntu and find out which applets they are using
<niadh> Slart: Uhm... dunno, 7.10 just said it was running at 61Hz
<Pici> loren: A good place to start would be #ubuntu-locoteams and/or #ubuntu-marketing
<Slart> niadh: ok.. hang on..
<shafire> k20a, is this kubuntu?
<loren> Pici... cool.. thanks :)
<niadh> Slart: I accepted defaults and I'm looking at the GTK monitor thing jaffarkelshac pointed me at
<k20a> shafire no this is ubuntu chat but that screenshot was using kde
<tuxx> Hi ppl. Faith will I cannot find BlackdownJava (the only one for us with 64bit afaik).. can someone help me so I can get my java in Firefox working?
<Threepwood> hi, is there anybody running a 8800GS with Ubuntu 8.04? dont get the driver working properly.
<k20a> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Slart> niadh: I've never actually had to use the configuration thingy for the monitor.. it just worked when I installed
<fluffman> tuxx: Java works fine for me.  I just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras from add/remove
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: just checked that link out, think i should try the one near the bottom?
<Slart> niadh: here's a modeline you can try Modeline "1280x1024"   108   1280 1328 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066  +hsync +vsync
<tehdave> Is there a way to keep the bindings I set with "mount --bind" across a restart?
<LimCore> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<LimCore> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<tehdave> The bindings reset when I reboot the machine.
<niadh> Slart: And place it where?
<blake_> who
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: just read your second one, how would i go about adding those?
<blake_> 'who
<bullium> what happened to the hardware information application in 8.04?
<Buttercup> ﻿mgolisch: What I don't understand is why it would act like this straight from the CD. I ran the thing that checks the CD and it gave no errors.
<Slart> niadh: and here's one for 1024x768   ....   Modeline "1024x768"   65   1024 1048 1184 1344   768 771 777 806  -hsync -vsync
<Slart> niadh: those go into your xorg.conf.. in the monitor section I believe
<tuxx> fluffman: they don't work here with Sun's. I have of course all repos added. Nevertheless I read on a ubuntu forum that BlackDown was the only one working with Firefox as plugin on 64bit. Now.. where do I get BlackDown? :)
<Slart> niadh: normally these values are autodetected.. the edid thing
<kasra> I have problem with emerald after upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy ,  emerald theme is not active anymore , and when I try "emerald --replace" I lose window borders :( any help ?
<niadh> Slart: There not a way to force auto-detection?
<fluffman> sorry, tuxx, can't help you there
<acuster> !openssl
<ubottu> Factoid openssl not found
<Dalrain> Hey all: For key regeneration, just use aptitude for your security patching, it'll automatically regenerate the server key.  (apt-get update / upgrade doesn't seem to do it?)
<acuster> !openssh
<ubottu> Factoid openssh not found
<niadh> kasra: emerald --replace
<LimCore> is there java 64 bit - for firefox 64 bit?
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Not sure myself.
<kasra> niadh: "﻿and when I try "emerald --replace" I lose window borders"
<Slart> niadh: ubuntu tried.. I have no idea why it didn't work..
<jjaramillo> hello hello
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: probably editing the GRUB. but be careful
<Slart> niadh: that's what that line in the log was about..
<acuster> Dalrain, no, apt-get doesn't do much --- just installs the packages
<niadh> kasra: That's odd.
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: Ask someone else who knows how to do it.
<dury> thank you channel :)
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: or search in ubuntu forums.
<niadh> Slart: And re-forcing it to try won't work?
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: think i should try this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/104868/comments/14
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 104868 in linux-source-2.6.20 "PC does not power down after shutdown or hibernate" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<acuster> LimCore, yes but it has issues; try it and see
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: let me read it.
<thename> im new to every damn thing
<Slart> niadh: it isn't disabled.. it tried.. but failed.. forcing it won't make it work.. at least I don't think it will
<niadh> Slart: So where do I put these lines then?
<thename> can you have like a buddylist with in irc
<niadh> Slart: Monitor section, I presume?
<tehdave> Anyone have experience with forcing "mount --bind" to be permanent after a system reboot?
<zytar77> tehdave: you'll need to add the entry to fstab i believe
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: That's all "dangerous" stuff to do, if you don't understand it.
<Slart> niadh: yes.. just after the "identifier "Configured monitor"" line
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: If you dont understand that I strongly suggest you not do it.
<SebNaitsabes> thename:   yes you can if ou got a client that can do it, but IRC is not really for that since it's not an instant messenger
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: i like living on the edge.
<cbx33> how do we regenerate the system ssh key used to ssh logins?
<zytar77> tehdave: easiest way is to copy the line from /etc/mtab to /etc/fstab
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: If the machine is only for fun, go for it.
<fluffman> tuxx:  I just confirmed that installing Java from the repos does indeed work with Java programs embedded in Firefox
<tehdave> zytar77, mtab? h/o a sec
<niadh> Slart: Before I do that, I might have made the gtk configuration method work. Would you suggest just adding the lines or attempt the GTK way?
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: But if you do daily work, etc, i dont suggest it.
<fluffman> the official Sun java
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: :-)
<djhash> Hey there.. Anyone around here knows a good resource to learn about fstabs and whatever other things related to it?
<LimCore> acuster: I dont see up to date howto for that java64 in ubuntu64
<erwin> cbx33: your client keys can be recreated using ssh-keygen
<fluffman> on 64but Hardy Heron, Firefox 3beta5
<LimCore> *in firefox64
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: I hope you understand that I say that only for your safetly.
<thename> cool
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: it is, and worse comes to worse i'll just reinstall.. i'm thinking of throwing 8.04 on it... while i have you, is there a way i could start 8.04 with my windows drive mounted like in 7.1
<Slart> niadh: try the gtk way first if you want.. if that fails you can always try this one later
<InvisiblePinkUni> djhash: tldp.org has good resources on almost all things linux.
<tehdave> zytar77, so the mtab file resets itself?
<niadh> Slart: Right ok then, I'll apply these, restart X11 and see where we are after that.
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: haha nah, i hear you.. this is a play toy, only thing i'll lose is music
<djhash> InvisiblePinkUni: Thanks
<UbuntuNuub> hey people
<zytar77> tehdave, yeah mtab lists your currently mounted mounts
<italo-esbox>  /server irc.embedded.ufcg.edu.br 6667
<nikin> hy
<UbuntuNuub> Is this where I can get some help regarding driver installation or ubuntu?
<InvisiblePinkUni> djhash: :-) if you dont find on tldp.org, goto wikipedia, then google :-)
<UbuntuNuub>  *for rather
<Slart> nikin: do that.. good luck
<suppressingfire> anyone seeing a Template parse error when upgrading openssh-server ?
<tuxx> fluffman: So did I - not working - confirmed by Ubuntu also. What Java do you have installed and do you run pure 64bt?
<niadh> Slart: Better, 800x600, not the 1024 I asked for, but I have significatly more screen real estate
<tehdave> zytar77, # comments a line out in linux config files, right?
<Soopaman> suppressingfire, i am also
<Soopaman> is there a fix for it?
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: you want to mount windows drive after booting into Ubuntu 8.04?
<UbuntuNuub> Noob here in dire need of some basic help ><
<laeg> i have downloaded a 'linux executable' dynamips-0.2.7-x86.bin - how do i correctly install it? there are no instructions
<suppressingfire> soopaman: dunno just came in here to find out
<suppressingfire> I upgraded half a dozen machines, and only one had this problem
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: What do you want N00b. :-)
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: yeah, when i boot into 7.10 hda1 pops up.. however it doesn't when i boot into 8.04.. it's nothing crazy, just would like to save a button
<niadh> Slart: Trying a few other options in the configuration window
<tehdave> # comments a line out in linux config files, right?
<Fishscene> correct
<UbuntuNuub> lol im having trouble installing a driver for my network card on my laptop
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: I think it can be done, but need to look around.
<fluffman> tuxx: I just remembered that I tried to compile a java program for class, and installed some of the recommended programs after running javac something.java
<zytar77> tehdave, yes
<tuxx> fluffman: ok :)
<tehdave> zytar77, Thanks :3
<suppressingfire> soopaman: are you using a mirror for security updates?
<wakka-wakka> InvisiblePinkUni: k thank you for the help.. i'll probably revert back to 8.04 again.. wipe out my whole hd this time haha
<tuxx> Does anyone know where to obtain BlackDown? I've seached google but with no luck :-( seems to have been discontinued
<wakka-wakka> c ya
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: :-)
<suppressingfire> blackdown... damn that's oldschool
<InvisiblePinkUni> wakka-wakka: YW.
<shadowjack> i have gmrun set to autostart in openbox - the problem is the the dialog for entering commands pops up immediately on login. is there anyway to get it to not do that?
<wakka-wakka> ty
<tuxx> suppressingfire: I am oldschool.. haha
<djahandarie> All ur ssl are belong 2 us
<UbuntuNuub> Uni, are you getting my messages..?
<UbuntuNuub> i'm noob at IRC too.. >_<
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: yes
<Prefix> Ok, how do I group windows?
<djahandarie> Christ, there are a whole lot of people in here.
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: Are you /msg'ing me?
<mocamoca> hello
<mocamoca> I need some help for something really easy...
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: I dont get any private msg's
<thename> ok Im in my Ubuntu terminal wanting to open a file so i type cd /boot/grub; ls and when it list the files i type ./menu.lst and it says permission denied
<UbuntuNuub> well...i clicked your nameand got a separate window aaah
<Slart> mocamoca: just ask
<djahandarie> My irssi can't handle this many people. >.<
<UbuntuNuub> i see.
<Anveo> Anyone here run multiple versions of firefox?
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: you need to be registered to send msg's
<laeg> i have downloaded a 'linux executable' dynamips-0.2.7-x86.bin - how do i correctly install it? there are no instructions
<Prefix> InvisiblePinkUni: He probs isnt regged with nick, so pms dont go through
<UbuntuNuub> oh, i see
<mocamoca> Without intention I've deleted the folder "Documents" from my home directory
<InvisiblePinkUni> Prefix: Yes, most probably.
<suppressingfire> soopaman: I guess you should probably make sure you're using security.ubuntu.com for *-security repos
<Mathman> theaber: that would be you trying to run menu.lst.  which is not what you do with that file.  edit it instead.
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: Just ask here.
<Anveo> I downloaded the binary, but when I run it, it says it can't find libmosjs.so, but it is in the current directory, and /usr/lib
<UbuntuNuub> okii
<niadh> Slart: It's only partially worked, I've had to move my xorg.conf file in order to get a useable desktop again
<nikin> thename.. you cant run menu.lst .. to edit it type..:    sudo nano ./menu.lst
<suppressingfire> soopaman: the bug we were seeing was in 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.3 as far as I can tell, and the very latest is 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.4
<Slart> laeg: make it executable first.. then just double click it.. or "./dynamips-0.2... etc"
<mocamoca> the problem is that it's in the Trash but Ubuntu doesn't allow me neither delete it forever nor move the folder, just copy
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: someone else might have had the same problem, or they might have solved it. More chance of getting it solved :-)
<UbuntuNuub> Well, Ive been wanting ubuntu on my Gateway mx6960 for the longest
<Slart> niadh: move it? that sounds weird
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: ok.
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: Did you install ubuntu?
<the_corona> hey guys, pls somebody help me get firefox back running! it cant create a new profile but under sudo it runs fine?
<UbuntuNuub> but I always get driver issues, like now, I'm having difiulty installing a network driver for it., yeah its installed on top of XP.
<Jack_Sparrow> laeg INstalling a bin file from someone you dont know and with no instructions is probably not a good idea
<laeg> Slart: how do i make it an executable please/
<laeg> Jack_Sparrow: it's safe
<SkinnYPup> What can I do at startup on 8.04 live cd to get it to NOT scan for sata drives? It cycles from sda to sdzz looking for sata drives, I only have ata
<niadh> Slart: The graphical application messed something up, and I could not use the desktop to any degree to undo it, so I moved to a console and moved the file and allowed X11 to create a barebones one so I could bring the desktop back
<laeg> Jack_Sparrow: cisco engineers everywhere use it
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: Did you use Wubi to install?
<UbuntuNuub> yah
<Slart> laeg: right click the file.. check the permissions-tab
<suppressingfire> the_corona: try killing all firefox: "killall firefox" or "killall firefox-bin"
<nassty> hello everybody, does anybody know if there's any complication with the wireless card pcchips a530?
<laeg> Slart: should i place it somewhere?
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: Ok.
<rutgermasi> laeg: (sudo?) chmod +x file.bin
<Jack_Sparrow> laeg then if that many people are using it there must be plenty of documentation on how to install it
<the_corona> thnx....tells me: firefox-bin: Kein Prozess beendet
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: So you are unable to use the network card now.
<Slart> niadh: ah.. so you're back with the almost empty xorg?
<mocamoca> What I shall need is to open Trash as root, but I tried to do that and I failed... Because I couldn't find the Trash folder with nautilus
<the_corona> means no process was ended
<niadh> Slart: Yeah
<thename> thanks nikin
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: are you chatting from windows now?
<the_corona> i get error
<laeg> Jack_Sparrow: see for yourself http://www.ipflow.utc.fr/index.php/Cisco_7200_Simulator#Download
<UbuntuNuub> directions say i have to log into root to unpack and install my driver, im using my macbook for IRC
<earthling> i lost my ubuntu 7.10 installation cd. but have it installed on my machine. Would like to recreate the cd from the installed cd.
<the_corona> Component returned failure code: 0x80004005
<the_corona> when try to create new profile
<laeg> rutgermasi: ty i'm writing that down
<UbuntuNuub> my gateways right next to me in ubuntu
<Slart> niadh: and the dpkg-reconfigure bla bla bla  command doesn't work for you?
<typhoon07> hey question for you all, every time I try ./configure and it calls gcc I get error message C compiler cannot create executables - anyideas why
<laeg> Slart: where is a logical place to locate it?
<Pici> typhoon07: Install the build-essential package
<niadh> Slart: Can try running it now
<Slart> laeg: well.. you saved it somewhere when you downloaded it.. or?
<typhoon07> that in the repos
<the_corona> Profile couldn't be created. Probably the chosen folder isn't writable.
<the_corona> [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIToolkitProfileService.createProfile]"  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://mozapps/content/profile/createProfileWizard.js :: onFinish :: line 233"  data: no]
<typhoon07> ?
<fci_bodo> i just installed ubuntu8.04 now and i can't read windows i've opened grub.conf and added the lines of windows but not working
<Slart> typhoon07: what are you trying to compile?
<Pici> typhoon07: Yes
<laeg> Slart: ya but that's just a dir i use for all downloads and is supposed to be temporary
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: For root, in ubuntu you can do sudo.
<laeg> Slart: where are other executables installed?
<IkariShinji> When anyone has a second, I was wondering if anyone has had issues with HTTP transfers after upgrading to Ubuntu 8.04 LTS.  I currently cannot get any of my browsers (Firefox 3 Beta 5/Epiphany/Lynx) to load any web pages, but I can connect to IRC and other types of protocols.
<rutgermasi> fci_bobo: you cant read your windows partition with ubuntu?
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: Can you give me the link for the directions?
<Slart> laeg: it will probably install itself somewhere else
<thorny_sun> ubuntu-ers!  what procedure should I use to get latest eclipse version (synaptic is giving older version)?
<nikin> does someone know any vloopback replacement?
<UbuntuNuub> its a txt that came with my driver
<Slart> laeg: if this isn't the case.. put it in /opt or something
<UbuntuNuub> lemme see if its viewable onlne
<rutgermasi> IkariShinju: wget www.ubuntu.com works or lynx ubuntu.com?
<IkariShinji> Neither do.
<InvisiblePinkUni> thorny_sun: mark all upgrades in synaptic and apply them.
<earthling>  Would like to recreate the .iso image from the installed OS on my PC.
<fci_bodo> ﻿rutgermasi you cant read your windows partition with ubuntu? no i mean that i can't login
<mocamoca> ﻿Without intention I've deleted the folder "Documents" from my home directory. The problem is that it's in the Trash but Ubuntu doesn't allow me neither delete it forever nor move the folder, just copy. ﻿What I shall need is to open Trash as root, but I tried to do that and I failed... Because I couldn't find the Trash folder with nautilus, someone could help me...?
<Slart> IkariShinji: no problems here.. clean hardy install
<laeg> Slart: when i try to run it it says there is no application installed for this file type
<RyanTM> is there a way to make ssh not wait around for child processes to finish, that is make something like echo 'sleep 5 &' | ssh localhost exit immediately?
<IkariShinji> Well, wget works.
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: Otherwise post them in pastebin.com and give me a link.
<Pici> !trash | mocamoca
<ubottu> mocamoca: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<IkariShinji> Hrm.
<IkariShinji> I upgraded from Feisty.
<nassty> anybody? pcchips a530 in ubuntu? works?
<rutgermasi> fci_bodo: you can, but what does windows say
<laeg> Slart: i think it can only be used to open os images - i'll look into it - for now i will place it in opt - ty
<UbuntuNuub> okay
<SkinnYPup> What can I do at startup on 8.04 live cd to get it to NOT scan for sata drives? It cycles from sda to sdzz looking for sata drives, I only have ata. After 30 mins of scanning drives , the install icon doesn't launch.
<nixnoob> does anyone kno if i can get a voice synth to read me a block of text like in M$Office?
<IkariShinji> But I've been browsing for a few days, and this just happened today.
<UbuntuNuub> just a moment, and i appreciate your patience in all this.
<thorny_sun> InvisiblePinkUni: the problem is that synaptic is showing older version-- won't let me install latest version from eclipse
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: No problemo.
<Slart> laeg: it is an executable file.. binary.. right?
<earthling> any one
<the_corona> if i run sudo firefox it starts normally
<earthling> ??
<Slart> laeg: what happens if you open a terminal and run it from there?
<InvisiblePinkUni> thorny_sun: Oh ok. probably ubuntu repositories don't support new version yet.
<ringer> i am running live cd right now and want to delete my old 7.10 partitions to install 8.04, how do i do this
<degrit> 'ullo
<fci_bodo> ﻿rutgermasi nothin but starting up and nothin happen you know i added rootnoverify and chain loader with the wright partition and nothin happen
<InvisiblePinkUni> ringer: Don't you want anything from your old 7.10?
<thorny_sun> InvisiblePinkUni: so in that case-- what is the best way to pull in a version that ubuntu doesn't support yet?  seems like there are several ways-- just wondering which is best
<niadh> Slart: Right gotten xorg.conf reconfigured changed vesa for nvidia so I'll fling those lines into the monitor section and hope, if you have them again?
<cbx33> hey peeps anyone use NX here?
<Slart> niadh: sure.. hang on
<cbx33> how do we regnerate a compormised ssh key from NX?
<ringer> InvisiblePinkUni no i dont need anything from that.
<Slart> niadh: and here's one for 1024x768   ....   Modeline "1024x768"   65   1024 1048 1184 1344   768 771 777 806  -hsync -vsync
<InvisiblePinkUni> thorny_sun: Not sure myself, this happened for firefox in previous versions.
<SkinnYPup> Anyone successfully running 8.04 on a ATA only no sata machine?
<Slart> niadh: here's a modeline you can try Modeline "1280x1024"   108   1280 1328 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066  +hsync +vsync
<rutgermasi> thorny_sun, its not the best i think, but i get that test packages from http://packages.debian.org or from vendor itself (compile it by myself)
<ariqs> do i have to enable java in my broswer somehow before I can use it?
<slackpipe> skinnypup: i am
<InvisiblePinkUni> thorny_sun: check out wiki.ubuntu.com and search for eclipse page.
<thename> should i delete title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (on /dev/sda3)
<thename> root		(hd0,2)
<thename> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=2c4e2e4d-975a-40f7-90cc-cf963835e8ca ro quiet splash
<thename> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<thename> savedefault
<FloodBot1> thename: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thename> boot
<dholbert_afk> InvisiblePinkUni: Yup i am
<thorny_sun> InvisiblePinkUni: yeah-- already looked there -- it doesn't say
<ibleed> does going from 2gb to 4gb of memory cause the preload application to speed things up?  like does the extra 2gb make a difference?
<InvisiblePinkUni> ringer: Then after you boot in the livecd, go to the partition editor, and you can delete the partition.
<rutgermasi> fci_bodo, sorry i have to go, please repeat your question here
<SkinnYPup> slackpipe: were you haveing problems with it scanning for sata drives sda -sdzz on bootup of the install cd?
<InvisiblePinkUni> thorny_sun: Oh ok.
<InvisiblePinkUni> dholbert: Cool.
<dholbert> InvisiblePinkUni: yup :)
<UbuntuNuub> Uni: the plot just thickend
<ringer> InvisiblePinkUni: i am trying, but my swap and extended partitions are locked or something and cannot be deleted
<ariqs> I have java installed, I have it enabled. Why can't I play yahoo games?
<UbuntuNuub> Sort of
<InvisiblePinkUni> ringer: Or reformat it to ext3 again.
<slackpipe> skinnYPup: nope.  picked them up fine, but it recognizes them as sda and sdb
<stefg> ibleed: not noticable... you get more buffers and cache, and some lost ram on a 32 bit machine with 4 gb
<niadh> Slart: This is my xorg.conf file now: http://pastebin.com/m7551fe0c
<InvisiblePinkUni> ringer: dont touch swap and extended partitions.
<earthling_> anyone use remastersys here?
<SkinnYPup> slackpipe: thanks
<vegombrei> hi i need help making my pc an ftp
<InvisiblePinkUni> ringer: Why do you want to delete the whole thing and install fresh?
<fci_bodo> i added the lines of windows in grub.conf but i can't login windows he just say starting up and hang on
<InvisiblePinkUni> dholbert: What language do you program in?
<UbuntuNuub> I'm using an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<ariqs> I have java installed, I have it enabled. Why can't I play yahoo games?
<Slart> niadh: looks right.. give it a try.. if it doesn't work, pastebin that log file again.. /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dholbert> InvisiblePinkUni: C++ mostly
<UbuntuNuub> -and I don't see a linux folder for that driver for that card.
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: ok, what happened.
<niadh> Slart: Okies, here goes nothing.... again.
<ringer> InvisiblePinkUni: because i was having sound problems and figured this was the best way to solve it.  i was running 8.04 last night and it worked perfectly, i just messed up all my partitions and now i dont know what i am doing.
<InvisiblePinkUni> dholbert_lunch: great work.
<cb160> hello, how do i set an environment variable so that it's picked up by applications started under gnome? Thanks.
<UbuntuNuub> Well, in a nutshell, where an I get a driver that will support that card, and how would I go about installing it?
<slackpipe> skinnYPup: what exactly does yours say when it's doing that?
<ringer> InvisiblePinkUni: so i would like to just reinstall and correct all of my partitions.
<UbuntuNuub> The other was just the ethernet card, and thats trivial.
<InvisiblePinkUni> ringer: Normally, you do all the partition stuff first and then install ubuntu.
<niadh> Slart: Nope, am back down to 640 again now. :(
<Slart> niadh: and the log file?
<ariqs> I have java installed, I have it enabled. Why can't I play yahoo games?
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: Normally ubuntu supports Network cards out of the box.
<mocamoca> ubottu: thanks a lot! it worked ;)
<ubottu> mocamoca: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vegombrei> hello .. how do i configure my machine to be an ftp place so i can share files online
<earthling_> HOW TO create a .iso image  of your installed linux distro?
<ringer> InvisiblePinkUni: yeah i know, i was actually doing it manually with the partition editor while installing, but i messed it up through there
<Slart> !clone | earthling_: perhaps there is something here...
<ubottu> earthling_: perhaps there is something here...: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<UbuntuNuub> InsiviblePinkUni: I've ran into this problem before, it doesn't seem to recognize this one, and its a popular one for Gateway laptops..
<InvisiblePinkUni> ringer: If you use liveCD you should be able to delete all partitions.
<niadh> Slart: Log file is here: http://pastebin.com/m7cd5074f
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: Oh ok.
<aiduciukas> hey, how can I remove prompting of sudo password? hardy
<patifa> aiduciukas: That's a really bad idea.
<aiduciukas> maybe
<IkariShinji> Why would you want to remove prompting for the password?
<fluffman> UbuntuNuub: try connecting to a wired network.  You should be notified of new drivers that can be automatically installed
<SkinnYPup> slackpipe: rejecting I/O to offline device 6 times in a row, then Asking for cache datafailed, Assuming the drive cache: write through. I could deal with that on boot but the install script not runing ... same on U X and K 8.04
<aiduciukas> but whatever, how?
<UbuntuNuub> Ah, ok, lemme try that now.
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: Is it wireless?
<UbuntuNuub> Aye, it is.
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: ok.
<Jburrke> hey what's the name of the beginners channel?
<niadh> aiduciukas: I don't know how, but I know if you removed it it's not likely you'd be able to achieve the tasks you set out to perform
<SkinnYPup> slackpipe: it repeates those three messages for sda-sdzz every drive designation
<UbuntuNuub> I'll connect with a cat5 to my router now, to see if it will work.
<patifa> aiduciukas: A better idea might be to just extend the sudo expire time, so it prompts less often.
<Pici> Jburrke: We answer all types of questions here.
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705266
<aiduciukas> patifa, how?
<Soopaman> supp, i check, and I am usng the appropriate security repos, but i'm still unable to fix the ssh on that machine
<InvisiblePinkUni> UbuntuNuub: There's a link that might help.
<ringer> InvisiblePinkUni: i have my xp partition and an extended and swap partitions, what should i do during installation
<Jburrke> Pici: i know, but i assumed that one may be a bit less packed so i could actually read my answers XD
<masterblaster> hi
<mkquist> is there a command to rebuild fstab automatically?
<Jburrke> Pici: this ones so full it's just hard to read XD
<slackpipe> skinnYPup: I had a similiar issue installing to a laptop a while back with fiesty.  IIRC, it was because there was an SD card in the card reader.
<Pici> Jburrke: Theres always the forums ;)
<masterblaster> can anyone prefer me a distubution?
<UbuntuNuub> Uni: thanks for all your help, ill look into it from here, see if I can update with a hardline, can I come back to you if I get stuck again?
<Jburrke> Pici: replies take forever D:
<Soopaman> is anyone else having ubuntu SSH issues?
<patifa> aiduciukas: Changing the timestamp_timeout in /etc/sudoers will extend the time frame at which all sudo commands remember that you entered a password before.
<Pici> Soopaman: When was the last time you did an aptitude update?
<earthling_> Slart: I  dont want to clone the installation, but want to get back the original cd from which i actually installed the system
<Soopaman> today
<Jburrke> can anyone help me install a .tar.gz?
<SkinnYPup> slackpipe: Desktop 2.4 amd with 1G nothing special nor extra . Have 6.06 fiesty and gutsy partitions. Would hate not to get hardy going.
<Jburrke> i've got no idea what to do with it.. ><
<InvisiblePinkUni> ringer: Do you want to keep your XP?
<vegombrei> hi .. i need help installing an ftp client
<ringer> InvisiblePinkUni: yes, for a little while longer anyways
<ariqs> I have java installed, I have it enabled. Why can't I play yahoo games?
<Pici> Soopaman: Try it again, there was a patch released today due to a vulnerability.
<masterblaster> which Linux Distrubution you prefer?
<patifa> vegombrei: A specific one, or do you just want an FTP client?
<tolonuga> hi. I updated my server with xen from 7.10 to 8.04 (and xen 3.1 to 3.2). I see packets from internet via xen0 going into the vif for the xenU, but ifconfig on xenU shows no packets being received. maybe anyone saw a problem like this before?
<slackpipe> skinnypup: you've already got fiesty and gutsy running on it?
<Pici> Soopaman: Rather, the first patch release was a little flawed.
<masterblaster> HEY????
<Pici> masterblaster: If you expect any answer other than Ubuntu, try asking in ##linux
<masterblaster> ah ok thaks
<masterblaster> n
<Jburrke> Pici: could you help me out?
<Pici> Jburrke: What are you trying to install?
<SkinnYPup> slackpipe: sure do ... not really a noob
<vegombrei> patifa: i wanna make my pc an ftp place where my friends can connect and download stuff from it directly instead of me burning dvds for em
<Soopaman> Pici, would yo mind walking me through the fix?
<Jburrke> Pici: er.. bittorrent xD
<InvisiblePinkUni> ringer: Ok, boot liveCD, go to partition editor, delete extended and swap (hoping you dont need them). Then reformat available space as ext3, and then 2*RAM size as swap.
<patifa> oh, you want an FTP server.
<Pici> Jburrke: There are many bittorent clients already in the Package repositories.
<Jburrke> Pici: i see a .tar.gz & a .deb.. which would be better to install?
 * Soopaman is walking over to the server as we speak
<Pici> Soopaman: Sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get full-upgrade
<cheeseboy> there a ubuntu installer for servers?
<Mathman> vegombrei: I'd recommend making it a web server as opposed to ftp server
<patifa> Jburrke: .deb .deb .deb .deb ;)
<InvisiblePinkUni> ringer: After that is done, then proceed to installing ubuntu.
<Jburrke> Pici: oh, i guess i should have looked there first
<Pici> Jburrke: Preferable from the repos, if not a .deb
<Soopaman> Pici, will that upgrade my dist?
<Scunizi> cheeseboy: yes.. check out the link at www.ubuntu.com
<Jburrke> Pici: let me take a look.. thanks :D
<vegombrei> Mathman: how do i make it a web server ?
<Pici> Soopaman: No
<InvisiblePinkUni> Jburrke: Use synaptic and install.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Jburrke: If in doubt use synaptic package manager.
<InvisiblePinkUni> :-)
<Pici> !torrent | Jburrke
<ubottu> Jburrke: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Mathman> vegombrei: same way youd turn it into an ftp server basically.  install a web server and configure it
<Jburrke> InvisiblePinkUni: synaptic = the add/remove thing under applications? Oo
<Andre1> How do I install a font into openoffice?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Jburrke: System->Administration->Synaptic
<vegombrei> Mathman: i'm new to linux and ubuntu dude .. could you walk me thru it ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Add remove thing, under applications is confusing.
<Jburrke> InvisiblePinkUni: what's the difference between this and the add/remove thing?
<Slart> niadh: hmm.. I was kind of hoping for something in the log file about "rejecting mode bla bla bla.. because of bla bla bla".. it seems it doesn't really even try those modelines you inserted.. strange
<patifa> In reference to vegombrei issue: Do we have anything simplier than apache for making a simple web server?
<Soopaman> Pici, sudo apt-get full-upgrade wasn't recognized
<niadh> Slart: Uhm.... ok.
<Mathman> vegombrei: not I.  it's not really a simple little thing.  but it would be something along the lines of: apt-get install apache; vi /etc/httpd/httpd.conf; cp some_junk /var/www/html/
<Soopaman> patifa, php's nanoweb?
<ringer> <InvisiblePinkUni: it wont let me delete the extened and swap and i am in the live cd
<SkinnYPup> slackpipe: It is the same with live cd , or VMware creating vm from .iso. I've  also noticed the newest debian and fedora are the same on boot, but their install scripts do run.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Jburrke: I think they are related, Both of them use apt, but Add/Remove is supposed to be Friendlier to use for Windoze users.
<ariqs> I have java installed, I have it enabled. Why can't I play yahoo games?
<acuster> Soopaman dist-upgrade ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> ringer: Is the swap size ok now? like is it double your RAM?
<Jburrke> InvisiblePinkUni: lmfao windoze.. synaptic is confusing.. there are so many things here
<Soopaman> i don't want to upgrade my distribution
<Pici> Soopaman: dist-upgrade should work
<Andre1> Anyone know how to install fonts in openoffice?
<patifa> Soopaman: vegombrei's looking for a simple way to share files to his friends and apache's a full blown web server with all the trimmings.
<SebNaitsabes> ariqs:  sun java 6 plugin instaleld that?
<Soopaman> i just want to fix the ssh issues
<ringer> <InvisiblePinkUni> its a little smaller but not by much
<InvisiblePinkUni> ringer: If it is, then just leave it as it is.
<vegombrei> patifa: so should i just apt get apache for starters and then take it from there what say mathman
<orangepeelbeef> hey guys, i'm having a problem trying to install mythvideo and i'm getting unresolvable package dependencies  http://pastebin.com/m65a9befd
<InvisiblePinkUni> ringer: just reformat extended. delete it and make it ext3
<logyati> hello!
<ariqs> yes
<IkariShinji> Configuring apache is a bit more work than you'd want for something so simple.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Jburrke: :-)
<InvisiblePinkUni> Jburrke: Synaptic is the best in my opinion.
<Soopaman> Pici, but i don't want to upgrade my distribution, i just want to fix the openssh issues
<InvisiblePinkUni> Jburrke: I don't use it much, but its very easy to use.
<Pici> Soopaman: An apt-get upgrade might do it.
<Jburrke> InvisiblePinkUni: lol, but i have no idea what to do from here XD.. there are so many results under bittorrent ><
<InvisiblePinkUni> Jburrke: I use apt-get a lot.
<Soopaman> Pici, k trying now
<InvisiblePinkUni> Jburrke: Just click on the one you like and install.
<patifa> vegombrei: I may have a found a simple web server, 'boa' is in the World Wide Web (universe) repository section in synaptic, and it's website is http://www.boa.org
<Mathman> IkariShinji: I dunno.  redhat for instance has some pretty sane defaults.  there's not a whole lot to configure as far as apache goes if you just want to share files.  ubuntu...couldn't tell you about that.
<Soopaman> thank goodness
<Jburrke> InvisiblePinkUni: okay ><
<Soopaman> that worked
<Soopaman> much appreciated
<ariqs> SebNaitsabes, other java applets work fine for me, but I can't get on yahoo games
<SebNaitsabes> I don't know
<LimCore> what to install to have java in my firefox64 (amd64 ubuntu 8.04)
<vegombrei> patifa: thanks im checking it out now
<zytar77> go to java.com and check your java version
<ringer> <InvisiblePinkUni> i am seeing two keys next to my extended and swap and i cannot change anything. i cant delete resize move or format
<jagggy> hey, any good mindmapping progie?
<SebNaitsabes> LimCore:  is there a 64bit Java for Linux?
<niadh> Slart: So what further can be done?
<SebNaitsabes> LimCore:  for example there is no 64bit Flash
<SebNaitsabes> for any OS
<LimCore> SebNaitsabes: I think I use 64 bit flash
<Jburrke> InvisiblePinkUni: where did it install.. i dont see it under apps
<LimCore> I have normal firefox,  and flash runs in it
<SebNaitsabes> there is no 64bit Flash for any OS
<SebNaitsabes> can run the 32bit version though in a 32bit browser
<Slart> niadh: have you checked the forums? perhaps search for "nvidia 6600" ... or ask the room again.. there must be someone better than me here =)
<LimCore> strange.. so perhaps default  firefox in 8.04 amd64 is 32 bit?
<niadh> Can't easily navigate forums atm :P
<SebNaitsabes> yeah maybe
<orangepeelbeef> anyone know what i can do to resolve these errors with libxml-libxml-perl and libxml-sax-expat-perl ?    http://pastebin.com/m65a9befd
<niadh> Anyone any good with X11 I have a resolution stuck on 640 using the nvidia driver on a 6600?
<SalishSea> I am having nautilus or gnome problem. Basically have crippled system. Is this the best IRC channel
<jagggy> hey, any good mindmapping program?
<logyati> im trying to use apt-build to install applications... i tried for example apt-build install gftp. Everything seems to work fine, the package is created after the compilation, but seems that apt is downloading gftp from repositories instead of using the one apt-build created... look this paste of the last lines of apt-build install gftp -> http://www.paste2.org/p/27652  Im using Ubuntu 8.04
<SebNaitsabes> SalishSea: what's the problem
<Bert_2> hi, I'm running kopete 0.12.7 with kdelibs 3.5.9 on an ubuntu gnome installation and I can't receive or send webcam, why and is there a fix ?
<vegombrei> patifa: downloading and installing boa .. would you please walk me thru the config ?
<Intangir> how do i turn off the pc speaker beeping sound in nautilus when i backspace (to parent directory)
<logyati> please help
<Jburrke> InvisiblePinkUni: you there? D:
<SebNaitsabes> SalishSea:  you have to be exact about your problems or people carn't help you.  by the way are you a girl?
<LimCore>  /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5/firefox: ELF 64-bit LSB executable,   and yet  flash works in that.  how? O_o  amd64 8.04
<Bert_2> Intangir: do you want to put it off entirely or just when you are packspacing ?
<Intangir> Bert_2: both
<orangepeelbeef> limcore: doesn't mean flash is 64bit
<LimCore> anyway... how to use java in that
<SalishSea> I have lost taskbar, cant raise launcher from desktop, so largely hooped. Currently in terminal mode...
<jagggy> Any good mindmapping program?
<SalishSea> Looks like it is related to nautilus or gnome
<SebNaitsabes> Intangir:  I can get cheap thrills of those beeps at time :D
<logyati> hello!!!!!!!
<SebNaitsabes> times
<logyati> please help me
<SalishSea> have tried to delete .gnome folders, restarted, etc without success
<Bert_2> intangir: open a terminal screen and type alsamixer, then put down the beep meter (don't know the GUI way)
<SebNaitsabes> what is exactly going wrong Sea?
<logyati> im trying to use apt-build to install applications... i tried for example apt-build install gftp. Everything seems to work fine, the package is created after the compilation, but seems that apt is downloading gftp from repositories instead of using the one apt-build created... look this paste of the last lines of apt-build install gftp -> http://www.paste2.org/p/27652  Im using Ubuntu 8.04
<Jburrke> ><
<wy> Is there an applet that can show thumbnails of windows in workspaces? I work in one workspace, but I want to get some notification if things happen in other workspaces.
<Jburrke> anyone know where synaptic installs bittorrent?
<Jburrke> i cant find it under any application setting
<ringer> why cant i delete my old extended and swap partitions
<jagggy> Any good mindmapping program?
<wy> jagggy: freemind seems to be ok
<orangepeelbeef> jburrke: can't you do dpkg -L bittorrent
<jagggy> ty wy
<SalishSea> dmesg
<SebNaitsabes> jburrke: some where but if you open up the termianl and type in bittorrent and then enter it should open
<SalishSea> dmesg
<Jburrke> orangepeelbeef: i have no idea XD
<vegombrei> patifa: i installed Boa from synaptic .. but it wont run
<wy> jagggy: not very convenient to my idea, but at least you can use it
<orangepeelbeef> jburrke: dpkg -L packagename  will show you where all the files are
<Intangir> Bert_2: its all the way down, and muted
<Intangir> and its still playing
<jagggy> wy, will do, ty :)
<Jburrke> SebNaitsabes: i typed it and nothing happened
<patifa> Dunno vegombrei, it was just a suggestion, I have no idea how to use it without experimenting with it myself.
<Jburrke> orangepeelbeef: i see but wtf do i do with this.. how do i open it XD
<SebNaitsabes> jburrke: also as a torrents program I would recommend Ktorrent or Azurues
<Bert_2> Intangir: try putting down the front thing
<orangepeelbeef> jburrke: i dunno, i use torrentflux :)
<Jburrke> SebNaitsabes: why :P
<SebNaitsabes> ,because they are both rather good
<logyati> USE TRANSMISSION
<Bert_2> Intangir: one of those controls the beep, but keep in mind that that also controls all the other audio
<SebNaitsabes> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<imterro> mgolisch, i was right, it dc'd me :p
 * Jburrke installs ktorrent
<mgolisch> imterro: ok
<thename> lol
<thename> ok
<thename> ive deleted the right grub
<thename> and im still here
<InvisiblePinkUni> Jburrke: are you on kubuntu?
<Jburrke> ubuntu? yes
<Intangir> damn i just cant turn this bugger off
<SebNaitsabes> he can run KDE apps in Ubuntu
<thename> is there a way to see whats on each partition be fore i delete them or can i just back them up?
<Intangir> i muted PC Beep and Speaker
<Intangir> still get beep
<Jburrke> wewt ktorrent was under internet XD
<InvisiblePinkUni> Jburrke: you can press "Alt + f2" and type in application name.
<AstralSin> anyone know how to make my mic stop echoing to my speakers?
<Bert_2> Intangir: keep on muting, one of those options is the key for as far as I know
<Mathman> theaber: mount it and browse it.  works for me
<InvisiblePinkUni> buh bye all.
<Jburrke> InvisiblePinkUni: wow thanks for that XD
<mkquist> is there a command to rebuild the fstab?
<slackpipe> AstralSin: i just mute it.  even muted it still works in teamspeak and skype
<AstralSin> slackpipe: it was muted but it wouldn't accept input, lemme try that again
<ringer> i want to get rid of all my 7.10 partitions including extended and swap, how do i do this so that i can do a guided partiton in 8.04
<AstralSin> uhhhh or not... now the mic isn't listed in volume control
<SebNaitsabes> ringer:  Ubuntu only on the computer?
<mkquist> ringer use partition editor?
<AstralSin> nm
<SpookyET> hi
<orangepeelbeef> mkquist: your favorite editor :)
<ringer> <SebNaitsabes> i am dualbooting with xp
<thename> how do you know whats on a partition
<SebNaitsabes> mkquist:  he carn't delete  the Ubuntu partition that is being used when running Ubuntu from his computer.  he can delete it from the Live CD though of course
<mkquist> orangepeelbeef: ?
<ringer> <mkquist> partition editor wont let me delete swap and extendded
<mkquist> SebNaitsabes: of course
<SpookyET> Does anyone know of a vim colour scheme that looks like the terminal on the right  http://www.studioindustryllc.com/user/spookyet/xterm-vim_vs_screen-vim.png
<SebNaitsabes> ringer: boot up the Live CD open up Gparted and delete the Ubuntu partitions
<steve_j> evening all - i've got a user (ftpbod) that i created to run vsftpd, but I've just spotted that ftpbod is logged in on pts/2 (and hasbeen since November) and I can't log 'him' out. any tips?
<mkquist> ringer: check last line by SebNaitsabes
<Mathman> thename: you see my previous comment?  it was meant for you
<orangepeelbeef> mkquist: saying you need to text edit the fstab and fix it
<thename> i know
<steve_j> can anyone help?
<ringer> <SebNaitsabes> it wont let me. i cannot delete the swap or extended for some reason.  there are a set of keys next to them
<thename> do you have one for me
<mkquist> orangepeelbeef: oh ic, thought i remembered a command the would rebuild it .. no?  if not i'll just text editor it
<SebNaitsabes> !partition
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jburrke> oh i got another questions
<ubuntunovice> !gparted
<ubottu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<ariqs> I have java installed, I have it enabled. Why can't I play yahoo games?
<Silivrenion> Hey folks, what is the default GUI interface for Ubuntu? Gnome or KDE?
<SebNaitsabes> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<mkquist> ringer: youll have to boot from a live cd to do it
<ubuntunovice> I use cfdisk for patitioning.. is this also good?!
<Jburrke> when i started up ubuntu for the first time, my sound worked fine.. but it just seems so quiet coming out of my computer speakers..
 * SebNaitsabes Ubuntu uses Gnome
<orangepeelbeef> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jburrke> it's loud out of headphones
<Jburrke> anyone know why?
<ringer> <mkquist> i am currently using the liveCD
<ubuntunovice> !hotsex
<ubottu> Factoid hotsex not found
<ariqs> i already did that, SebNaitsabes
<ubuntunovice> :)
<orangepeelbeef> anyone have any idea with this libxml-perl crap?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11919/
<mkquist> ringer: open gparted and it won't let you? do you have the drives mounted?
<SebNaitsabes> !botabuse  ubuntunovice
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SebNaitsabes> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<laeg> slackpipe: sorry i was having dinner. the link calls it 'Executable for Linux/x86' dynamips-0.2.7-x86.bin. terminal tells me bash: dynamips-0.2.7-x86.bin: command not found
<laeg> slart even
<ringer> mkquist: when i right click them it doesnt give me an option to mount or unmount so i am not completely sure.
<SebNaitsabes> ringer:  are you on the LIve CD now?
<mkquist> ringer: do they show up on ur desktop?
<orangepeelbeef> laeg: what are the permissions on that file?  seems like it's not +x
<Chillance> anyone here that got Stepmania installed in ubuntu 8.04?
<thename> ok i didnt delete it but i did shrink /dev/sda
<ringer> mkquist: no, on my desktop is Examples, and Install
<mkquist> SebNaitsabes: he says he is
<fde> orangepeelbeef: 'touch /usr/share/perl5/XML/SAX.pm' ... then try again.
<thename> im bout to reboot and see if everythings ends well
<ariqs> everything is an issue with linux! argh
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: yes im on the live CD right now
<Jburrke> fde: hey :D
<SebNaitsabes> ringer:  just unmount them in Gparted and delete simple
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: 8.04
<fde> Jburrke: hey!
<tmapj> is there anyone who can tell me how to open a .chm file?
<Jburrke> fde: you think you could help me with another question? :)
<fde> Jburrke: If you ask it  ;)
<laeg> orangepeelbeef: is there a way to get the permissions in text form from term instead of communicating what i see under properties in the gui?
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: i dont have an option to unmount
<niadh> Anyone an expert in Xorg?
<Starnestommy> laeg: ls -l
<orangepeelbeef> ls -al
<episparh> rver irc.lirex.net 6667
<mkquist> ringer: and it wont let you delete the partitions?
<Jburrke> fde: XD.. well when i first started up ubuntu my speakers worked fine, they were just super quiet.. they play loud out of headphones but from the computer speakers they're so much quieter then they were on windows.. any idea why? Oo
<SebNaitsabes> ringer:  you can also try QTParted open the terminal and sudo apt-get install qtparted
<rathel> hmm... I did aptitude install kubuntu-desktop and I want to remove kubuntu so I did aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop, but the only file it removed was kubuntu-desktop everything KDE is still there. What do I do now? lol
<fde> !anyone | niadh
<ubottu> niadh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<x018523> what should i delete in order to save space? (cant install a new program due to lack of space)
<ringer> nope.  are you talking about the 8.04 livecd or the gparted livecd
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: i will try that
<SebNaitsabes> ringer:  yes the Ubuntu Live CD
<laeg> Starnestommy: ty
<tmapj> is there anyone who can tell me how to open a .chm file?
<orangepeelbeef> fde: that file exists, that's the weird part
<ipela> hello
<Pici> !info gnochm | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: gnochm (source: gnochm): CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 139 kB, installed size 756 kB
<fde> Jburrke: Everything is turned up in Volume Control Applet > Open Volume Control  (especially PCM)
<CalrCox> what should i delete in order to save space? (cant install a new program due to lack of space)
<Chillance> 00:00.384: WARNING: Error opening "/sys/block/sr0/device/../idProduct": No such file or directory
<Invisionfree> Is anyone on a sorta fresh install of Hardy?
<laeg> orangepeelbeef: -rwxr-xr-x 1 laeg laeg 917608 2008-05-13 19:21 dynamips-0.2.7-x86.bin - i've found it in synaptic
<Chillance> huh?
<niadh> Can someone help me fix a broken resolution in Xorg, it's stuck at 640 and should be at 1024.
<vegombrei> hi can someone help me set up Boa ?
<Jburrke> fde: how do i access that?
<laeg> orangepeelbeef: i really didn't think it would be there because it's a very specialised piece of software
<SebNaitsabes> CalrCox: any unwated programs and data
<fde> orangepeelbeef: does /etc/perl/XML/SAX/ParserDetails.d/XML::LibXML::SAX::Parser: exist? Looks strange for a file name though...
<fde> Jburrke: The speaker looking thing in the panel.
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: i tried to launch qtparted and get this error "Failed to execute child process "qtparted-root" (No such file or directory)"
<orangepeelbeef> laeg: so you are running it as ./dynamips-0.2.7-x86.bin
<Invisionfree> Can someone pastebin an unedited /etc/apt/sources.list for me please?
<fde> Jburrke: Right click on it.
<CalrCox> SebNaitsabes should i use synaptik manager?
<frojnd> hello there. I have 2 disks. What will happen if I choose during the installation at partitioning part, if I choos for borh disks mount oint /home? would  be be better if I choose for one disk /home and for other /home2 maybe *
<SebNaitsabes> ringer: ah right yeah  sudo apt-get install qtparted and to open qtparted  in the terminal:  sudo qtparted
<orangepeelbeef> fde: no
<fde> frojnd: Bad idea to mount 2 things at the same location.
<orangepeelbeef> fde: there is no ParserDetails.d
<fde> frojnd: maybe /home and /home/<user>/Music or something instead?
<frojnd> fde: so One home1 and one home2 for example ?
<Invisionfree> Can someone pastebin an unedited /etc/apt/sources.list for me please?
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: okay it is open
<laeg> orangepeelbeef: no i just type dynamips-0.2.7-x86.bin to try run it
<Shadu> can anyone help me with getting hellanzb working? (its installed if im right, and i installed lottanzb but when i add a nzb file the file goes away and no files are added)
<fde> orangepeelbeef: Try making that dir at least, then try again... then touch that mumbo jumbo if it still complains.
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: now i should delete everything except my xp drive? the ntfs one?
<Vlet> Invisionfree: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11920/
<SebNaitsabes> yes
<Jburrke> fde: thanks a lot :D
<fde> frojnd: That can work yes.
<orangepeelbeef> laeg: you have to preface with ./  if you are running a command from the current directory
<SebNaitsabes> detelete all the Ubuntu stuff
<tmapj> thanks ubottu
<SebNaitsabes> you did back up anything you wanted to keep first?
<frojnd> oh guys can I install ubuntu server via LAN ?
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Vlet> Invisionfree: that IS however using the MIT mirror, but it works well
<fde> tmapj: ubottu isn't a person.
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: then when i run the 8.04 install i can just use the guided partition?
<hypn0> do I need to install libflashsupport?
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: i dont really want to back anything  up
<Shadu> ﻿can anyone help me with getting hellanzb working? (its installed if im right, and i installed lottanzb but when i add a nzb file the file goes away and no files are added)
<orangepeelbeef> fde: woohoo that did it =)  thanks
<fde> hypn0: yes
<ericvw> In a pure terminal window, is there a way to scroll back and view the console buffer?
<laeg> orangepeelbeef: cool ty
<tmapj> ubottu where do you live?
<SebNaitsabes> ringer:  yeah then you can do the guided thing
<ubottu> tmapj: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tmapj> lol
<SebNaitsabes> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<fde> orangepeelbeef: dpkg is good about telling you what's wrong  :D
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: okay, so just format then delete and i am good to go?
<frojnd> Is it possible to install ubuntu  server without monitor keyboard somehow via LAN ?
<SebNaitsabes> ringer: well yeah basicalely
<saji> hi
<SebNaitsabes> ringer:  just get rid of everything, but Windows
<orangepeelbeef> fde: well i thought it was complaining about the SAX.pm and couldn't figure that out
<saji> cb lvlssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<tmapj> tthanks to whoever summoned ubottu for me
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: okay, ill try now
<hypn0> fde: even if I don't seem to have problems?
<saji> hi
<Vlet> frojnd: that would be tricky
<saji> hi
<saji> hi
<saji> hi
<FloodBot1> saji: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orangepeelbeef> fde: but now that i look at it, it makes sense
<SebNaitsabes> !ubotu tmapjismyhero
<Vlet> saji: we hear you
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fde> hypn0: Try playing a flash movie on youtube, for instance... then play something in a local player.
<UbuntuNuub> Hey Uni
<saji> hi
<saji> hi
<saji> hi
<FloodBot1> saji: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fde> hypn0: You'll see why you need libflashsupport  :)
<frojnd> Vlet: maybe but extremely useful
<UbuntuNuub> Pink you still there?
<rathel> hmm... I did aptitude install kubuntu-desktop and I want to remove kubuntu so I did aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop, but the only file it removed was kubuntu-desktop everything KDE is still there. What do I do now? lol
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: seems like it is taking a while, it has said 100% on the progress bar for over a minute
<saji> hi
<saji> hi
<ariqs> SebNaitsabes: I have to remove all files with gcj in them from synaptic package manager. Just for future reference for you
<niadh> Does anyone have a xorg.conf file that uses the nvidia driver and has resolutions of at least 1024x768 they can pastebin for me?
<Shadu> ﻿can anyone help me with getting hellanzb working? (its installed if im right, and i installed lottanzb but when i add a nzb file the file goes away and no files are added)
<orangepeelbeef> rathel: did you try apt-get autoremove
<UbuntuNuub> InvisiblePinkUni:  Thanks so much, I got the wireless working on my OS!!
<fde> rathel: Ahh... it should have removed it due to nothing being wanted from there anymore... you can try 'sudo apt-get autoremove' see if it knows you don't want that stuff...
<SebNaitsabes> rathel: yeah it's just a container package like  ubuntu-desktop
<fde> orangepeelbeef: beat me to it
<Vegombrei> sorry i had to reboot
<hypn0> fde: I don't have time to do that, will just install it, If have problems will blame you :-))
<Vegombrei> how do i install a web server boa ?
<rathel> fde, autoremove didn't do anything, remove 0 packages.
<orangepeelbeef> anyone have a good source for hardy freenx-server  i keep getting unresolvable depends
<fde> SebNaitsabes: Aptitude ought to know that the other stuff weren't explicitly installed though, and know that if you remove kubuntu-desktop it'll remove everything else... that's how it's _supposed_ to work.
<orangepeelbeef> rathel: then apt-get remove kde
<orangepeelbeef> rathel: seb is prolly right, it's just a container package
<Vegombrei> how do i install a web server boa ?
<scriptkidd-e> So, i've just installed Microsoft Hardy Heron.
<rathel> orangepeelbeef, remove kde also removed 0 packages.
<SebNaitsabes> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SebNaitsabes> !apache
<fde> rathel: sudo aptitude purge kdelib*
<steve_j> stew: ps aux is here -> http://pastie.caboo.se/196335
<SebNaitsabes> !webserver
<xjkx> can you make your mouse click by a command on terminal ? always wanted to do that :p
<ubottu> Factoid webserver not found
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: sudo apt-get install boa
<SebNaitsabes> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<IkariShinji> And I'm back :(
<SebNaitsabes> Apache = web server
<Shadu> ﻿can anyone help me with getting hellanzb working? (its installed if im right, and i installed lottanzb but when i add a nzb file the file goes away and no files are added)
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: i think it froze.  its sitting at 100% on the progress bar and not doing anything, i cant quit either
<scriptkidd-e> EVA00 won't fly?
<newuserr> i am here with the live cd i have installed ubuntu 8.04 with the aternate cd everything worked but i cannot access gnome what have i done wrong??
<SebNaitsabes> how much RAM?
<IkariShinji> Anyone have any idea as to why I am unable to get any website to load in any web browser?  (On the computer I am currently connected to IRC with)
<rathel> fde, lol again 0 packages removed, I know it' still installed.
<scriptkidd-e> newuserr: Instaling ubuntu in the first place.
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: i use hellanzb but i don't use lottanzb   is hellanzb running daemonized
<Vegombrei> Starnestommy: says ive already got the newest version but it wont show in applications
<IkariShinji> I even just installed Firefox2, to see if that would work.
<orangepeelbeef> rathel:  dpkg -l | grep kde
<scriptkidd-e> IkariShinji: What's your issue?
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: it's a command-line service, not an application
<SebNaitsabes> ringer:  re boot
<orangepeelbeef> rathel: does that return items?
<rathel> orangepeelbeef, alotta stuff pops up want me to pastebin it? or no need?
<newuserr> i need which command to access gnome??
<Vegombrei> Starnestommy: oh ok .. so i just type BOa ?
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: into the live cd then try again?
<SebNaitsabes> ringer: will have to install qtparted again if you do that
<orangepeelbeef> rathel: try apt-get remove kdebase-bin
<IkariShinji> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, and I can't get any webpage to load in Firefox (3 or 2), Epiphany, or Lynx.  I have tried rebooting, reinstalling firefox, and even multiple networks.
<fde> rathel: ahh aptitude doesn't wanna take wildcards... sudo aptitude purge kdelibs4c2a
<IkariShinji> But other protocols such as IRC and IM work just fine.
<IkariShinji> And I can download through aptitude and such.
<SebNaitsabes> ringer: since your running from a Live CD and the stuff only goes into your RAM
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: probably just "boa", but it may have been launched automatically when it was installed
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: how can i check that?
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: ok
<orangepeelbeef> rathel: but you can just pick one of those and start whackin em, they should all come out from deps
<scriptkidd-e> IkariShinji: It's just a browser failure?
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: ps -aux | grep hellanzb
<IkariShinji> This issue just appeared today, and I have no idea what it could be.
<newuserr> i am here with the live cd i have installed ubuntu 8.04 with the aternate cd everything worked but i cannot access gnome what have i done wrong??
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: (i've got no clue about how hellanzb works, just wanted to download with usenet again :P)
<newuserr> i need which command to access gnome??
<IkariShinji> Not sure really.  All the browsers do the same thing.  Attempt to load, and then load nothing.
<windmill> Did anyone resolve the openssh-server problem from earlier?
<SebNaitsabes> ringer: re boot whole computer and back on the live CD.  turn it off and on again even to save time.
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: hella works by monitoring a directory for .nzb files
<Starnestommy> newuserr: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<scriptkidd-e> IkariShinji: I mean, any other connection works?
<IkariShinji> As far as I've tried.
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: but make sure you have hellanzb -D running somewhere otherwise no go
<newuserr> THANKS
<ringer> SebNaitsabes: okay, ill be back then
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: if i run that command i get somekind of a error :/
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: you are using a pipe right ?   |
<rathel> orangepeelbeef, Okay, I'll just browse through synaptic picking them off one by one, thanks, I thought there was an easier way. lol
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: yeah a |
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: what error are you getting
<fde> rathel: we can go lower if you want to get rid of everything related to kde in any way: aptitude remove libqt3c-mt
<IkariShinji> Okay, scratch that.  It seems like my connection to AIM/ICQ/MSN/Yahoo don't work either.
<landor> hi, I don't know where to ask this question.  I have gnome-terminal using the font "Monospace 10".  how do I figure out the font string name for that font suitable for passing to xterm or rxvt?
<scriptkidd-e> IkariShinji
<IkariShinji> But IRC and a MUD I play do.  (The MUD uses port 4000)
<ronny> yo
<windmill> my openssh-server package is still broken
<fde> rathel: I'm not sure the base package for qt4 though... it's more modular...
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef:  bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<scriptkidd-e> IkariShinji: do you have any other operative system?
<Vegombrei> Starnestommy: im new to linux .. could you help me set it up ?
<IkariShinji> Not on this computer.
<fde> rathel: nm... throw libqt4-core on the end of the last command too  :)
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: but now i also get a line with "douye     1427  0.0  0.0   3004   748 pts/1    R+   22:10   0:00 grep hellanzb"
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: I don't know anything about boa
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: but that's all you get?
<scriptkidd-e> IkariShinji: It the other computer in a nat/lan?
<IkariShinji> I've been running Ubuntu for a year, and I've never encountered this problem.
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: ok it's not runnign then
<IkariShinji> Yeah it is.
<ronny> anyone knows how to put a ubuntu installer on a usb stick, google didnt really help
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: try typing /usr/bin/hellanzb -D
<scriptkidd-e> IkariShinji: If its the same as that pc, do the other has connectivity?
<IkariShinji> Yes it does.
<IkariShinji> Complete connectivity.
<rathel> fde, Okay thanks.
<scriptkidd-e> IkariShinji
<SebNaitsabes> ronny:  Ubuntu dosan't really run on a USB stick  unless it's big enough, but there are other distros that will
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef:  Cannot continue program, required executable not found: 'unrar' :/
<scriptkidd-e> You should first discard wire issues
<SebNaitsabes> ronny: how big is your USB stick?
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: interestingly enough, hellanzb doesn't have a startup script
<evil_tech> i run ubuntu off a 4gig memory stick
<Vegombrei> Starnestommy: you think there's a #boa ?
<evil_tech> runs just fine
<markotitel> Hi, has someone working VirtualBox seamless mode xp guest Hardy host, without overlaping taskbar issues ?
<SebNaitsabes> ok you help him then
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: apt-get install unrar
<Starnestommy> ccooke: yes
<ronny> SebNaitsabes: about 1 gb
<Starnestommy> er, whoops
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: yes
<SebNaitsabes> ronny:  evil_tech can help you
<scriptkidd-e> IkariShinji: Is your bed over the wires?
<ignoramus> anybody know a good liveCD for ghosting partitions between computers?
<IkariShinji> It's wireless.
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: now i should try the command again ?
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: yes
<SebNaitsabes> ignoramus:  Norton Ghost maybe
<Vegombrei> Starnestommy: nah theres no #boa
<shaft0> my custom error page for dansguardian doesn't display images in the HTML, is there a special way i'm supposed to call them?
<SebNaitsabes> or does that not copy Linux paritiosn hummm
<scriptkidd-e> IkariShinji: It's most possible that you have a router problem then.
<ignoramus> SebNaitsabes: FOSS, please
<evil_tech> ronny: how big a usb key you have?
<tat> ignoramus: ubuntu + dd and nc :)
<ignoramus> SebNaitsabes: and it needs to copy an ntfs filesystem
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: hellanzb v0.13 (config = /etc/hellanzb.conf, daemonized)
<Jburrke> fde: you still around?
<IkariShinji> Even if this problem occurs on different wireless networks?  With different routers?
<ddgoose> ronny : try penbuntu maybe?
<scriptkidd-e> IkariShinji: Of course, not.
<orangepeelbeef> shaft0: they have to be fully resolvable i believe
<ignoramus> tat: anything that won' t copy the blank space on the drive?
<IkariShinji> Well it does :
<IkariShinji> :\
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: ok it's running now =)
<scriptkidd-e> IkariShinji
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: it exists, but I think it's abandoned
<scriptkidd-e> Please, tell the whole problem
<fde> Jburrke: yeah
<tat> ignoramus: you could just transfer the files then
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: k, will it auto start with ubuntu now?
<Jburrke> fde
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: nope
<maw_> for ubuntu server, when the LAMP option is enabled during install how can a user modify the PHP compiled in options, example adding SNMP support?
<evil_tech> ronny: and what exactly are you doing with ubuntu on the usb key?
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: what i did was add that line to the end of /etc/rc.local
<Jburrke> fde: cool.. can i pm you real quick? this channel is crazy XD
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: ah
<fde> Jburrke: Sure.
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: make sure you put it before the exit 0  of course :)
<Starnestommy> maw_: try running "sudo apt-get install php5-snmp" to install the snmp module
<yakuzi> i've a problem concerning getting bluetooth to work on a toshiba qosmio G4010z the adapter doens't show on hwinfo
<Vegombrei> Starnestommy: how do i configure BOA .. do you know anyone who would ?
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: huh? you mean i gotta exit hellaznb when im gonna shut down ?
<Jburrke> fde: did you get it? not sure if it worked because i'm not registered on this channel ><
<paraplegicpanda> Okay, I need help... I'm using XChat Gnome and I can't figure out how to add a server...
<maw_> Starnestommy: oh and ubuntu does all the magic to update config files etc?
<evil_tech> Sebaitsabes: sorry i didnt mean to be rude about what you said
<scriptkidd-e> IkariShinji: If you need help, just ask
<fde> !register | Jburrke
<ubottu> Jburrke: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ronny> evil_tech: i want to put a installer on it for a laptop thats lacking a bootable cdrom drive
<Starnestommy> maw_: it usually does
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: no i mean in your /etc/rc.local the last line is exit 0
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: at least mine is
<IkariShinji> I'm working on it, but I just am not sure where to go at this point.  The problem doesn't make any sense to me.
<ignoramus> SebNaitsabes, tat: thanks
<maw_> Starnestommy: I see... that is good :), I didn't think it would be that easy
<maw_> Starnestommy: thanks I will try
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: kk gonna check
<evil_tech> ronny: does the computer support booting from USB?
<scriptkidd-e> IkariShinji: Do you have a removable wireless card?
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: I might be able to find an online tutorial somewhere, but I don't know anything about boa
<IkariShinji> Nope.
<Vegombrei> !ubottu Boa
<ubottu> Factoid boa not found
<scriptkidd-e> IkariShinji: Do you have any other wireless card?
<drewby> Alright so I'm trying to install ubuntu without the use of the cdrom drive and I keep getting stuck.  I have the .iso's decompresed to a partition and grub is set to boot those partitions and they load find at first, but the install session wants to use the CDROM and I can't figure out how to tell it to read off the drive.
<SebNaitsabes> ignoramus:  for what?
<IkariShinji> Not for a laptop, hrm.
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: the only thing in that file is "exit 0"
<ignoramus> SebNaitsabes: help
<yakuzi> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<scriptkidd-e> The first thing i'll try, it to use a live cd
<shaft0> orangepeelbeef: im calling the images from an external http server, that i know works
<Chapai> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: (lottanzb is working now tho :P)
<scriptkidd-e> And check if connectivity is available
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: here's what mine looks like  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11926/
<orangepeelbeef> shaft0: with the full path?  http://blablabla/image.jpg ?
<Hokar> i want to allow one user to access /dev/input/event0. how can i do that?
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: and.. that file makes it autoboot or.. ?
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: yes, that makes it start on bootup
<shaft0> orangepeelbeef: yep, here's what it should look like: http://www.bigbrownbox.net/wg/
<SebNaitsabes> ignoramus:  I didn't suggest a program that you would use though
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: ah kk thx a lot :P time to add it then
<shaft0> orangepeelbeef: but the file i'm using has full path names, the online version doesn't.
<ronny> evil_tech: yeah
<frojnd> can someone explain me why is better if I made all partitions by themself for /dev for /tmp and so on ? why shouldn't I made just one partition for / ?
<erkanea>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: there added it :)
<cathartia> Hi all.  I got that problem with my wireless card fixed with a hack in rc.local.  Thanks for all of your help figuring this one out.  Too bad it can't be more elegant.
<orangepeelbeef> shaft0: what i always did was use the redirect one and pass the info through the url
<evil_tech> ronny: what size USB stick?
<joeamined> hi
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: try http://www.boa.org/documentation
<cathartia> Now I have a NEW question.
<SebNaitsabes> frojnd:  you don't need /dev and /tmp partitons
<ignoramus> SebNaitsabes: you helped me clarify my question
<SebNaitsabes> frojnd:  you need / yes
<ronny> evil_tech: 1gb
<cathartia> another wifi question
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: now i just need to figure out how to get my usb hd back to full usb 2.0 speed :P (seems to stick with the max usb 1.1speed.. tried to fix it with some guy last night but didnt work :( )
<pickett> can you run dx9 games in vmware from ubuntu?
<Vegombrei> Starnestommy: already did .. cant understand its too complicated for me
<soilworker> pickett: yes.
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: I'll see if there's anything simpler out there
<pickett> fully supported dx9?
<UbuntuNuub> WOOT I got my wireless card to work!!
<joeamined> i installed gfxboot in ubuntu hardy but it didn't want to work. what should i do please ?
<soilworker> pickett: if you tell me what game, i'll tell.
<cathartia> Right now, I have a wireless router and a wireless card in my ubuntu box.  The card joins the net just fine.  I'm wondering if it would be possile, not to just join the net, but to also extend the radio signal.
<Vegombrei> Starnestommy: thanks :)
<SebNaitsabes> UbuntuNuub:  well done since they can be a right problem in Linux depending on the device and lack of Linux hardware manufacture suppourt
<lartza_> Is there any program or a ned for program like CCleaner in ubuntu?
<jagggy> any good firewalls for ubuntu?
<evil_tech> ronny: do you have a cdrom at all? or another computer to perform this task on. cause i know of no way to do it without a cd rom
<rsk> lartza_: no
<zephyr> jagggy, iptables
<zephyr> :)
<pickett> supreme commander forged alliance
<cathartia> Can my wireless card in my Ubuntu box be used to extend the wireless net instead of just join it?
<jagggy> ok zephyr  :)
<gforster> jaggy: hardy heron has a firewall
<Starnestommy> jagggy: iptables is installed by default, but I think ufw and firestarter are good frontends to it
<soilworker> pickett: let me check
<frojnd> is 7gb for / enough space for server ?
<Draggin> Good evening - is there a specific channel where I can ask questions about web design on Linux?
<Starnestommy> Draggin: maybe #web
<erkanea> firestarter is easy to use gui for firewall
<pickett> you have a link or 2?
<SebNaitsabes> frojnd:  for a server that is more than enough I expect depending on what server it is
<soilworker> pickett: you can.
<Draggin> Starnestommy - would that be specifically Linux web though?
<lartza_> I would like to spped up ubuntu boot by removing the login so it automatically logs me in. How to do that?
<maw_> after issueing "sudo apt-get update", what is the apt command to apply all upgrades?
<Nicke> maw_: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Starnestommy> Draggin: it would be more general, but I don't think there are any specific to linux
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: does hellanzb also auto repair and unzip the files btw ?
<Draggin> Starnestommy - thanks
<ronny> evil_tech: the usb stick just broke
<he11_knight> hi
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: yep
<maw_> Nicke: cheers... (as I found that in man apt-get) :P
<Nicke> maw_: hehe
<erkanea> is there any rules that i need to read as a first time user here note that i m about computers for like 10 years but never used irc :)
<ronny> evil_tech: aint there any cdrom-free way ?
<DanielRM> I don't suppose anyone knows why my entire hard drive with ten partitions is now showing up in Gparted as 100% unallocated space?
<he11_knight> can someone help me with vpnc?
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: k great :D
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: check your /etc/hellanzb.conf file to figure out where everything is going.  I think the default is your home directory
<evil_tech> ronny: if there is I dont know about it
<DanielRM> Despite my being able to boot fine and despite fdisk seeing them?
<_sourcemaker> I have the problem... that the wlan card (Realtek) is not detected with the current installation of hardy (without the last updates installed)...  are this problem solved after I have installed all the lastest available updates?
<evil_tech> ronny: not unless you have a linux computer
<joeamined> how to get gfxboot work in hardy ?
<Jburrke> fde: :)
<shane2peru> ddclient doesn't work with hardy!
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: yeah i know that file, used it to add my server
<ronny> evil_tech: i have another linux computer
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: the Hellanzb.DEST_DIR  is the one that is whhere the files end up
<he11_knight> when i connect to vpn my other net apps just stop working .. how to repair it?
<Jburrke> fde: sorry, i'll be right back.. just have to grab some food
<shane2peru> I have installed ddclient, and re-installed it and I can run it once, it works, then after that nothing, any ideas???
<pickett> what vmware version do i need for dx9?
<Jburrke> fde: two minutes :D
<evil_tech> ronny: you can do it from there then i think
<evil_tech> let me check
<soilworker> pickett: 1.1 fussion
<shane2peru> does anyone know about ddclient???
<joeamined> i installed gfxboot but i get the classic grub when i reboot
<jepler> lartza_: it's under administration > login window, or something like that
<frojnd> SebNaitsabes: so 6g is enough for apache ampache php maybe someday will serve as router to...
<frojnd> too*
<jepler> lartza_: unfortunately I'm not at my ubuntu machine so I can't check the exact name of the option
<jepler> lartza_: (to automatically log in a specific user at boot time)
<SebNaitsabes> frojnd: yeah 6GB should be fine.  ,but you can run Apahce on a normal computer
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: I couldn't find anything other than the official documentation page.
<evil_tech> ronny:http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/
<SebNaitsabes> frojnd:  you don't need a special server computer for Apache
<maw_> with the openssl patch it is recommended to regenerate ssh_host keys. Typically just deleting the keys and rebooting will cause new ones to be generated, how can it be done without restarting?
<evil_tech> ronny: just follow that and you should be good
<frojnd> SebNaitsabes: I know that only that on this comp I have all my music , movies... pages...
<masterloki> I haveing a problem with my mp3 player in harty could someone help me
<soilworker> IkariShinji: Have you tried disabling ipv6
<SebNaitsabes> frojnd: so  they can only access the server
<Vegombrei> Starnestommy: how about apache ? is that easy to configure ?
<niadh> Slart: I have fixed most of the issue now. Somehow, I need a quick bit of advise if you can, the only thing that's not working now is GDM, it's TOO big, everything else is at a decent enough resolution, it's just scaling GDM back down.
<SebNaitsabes> frojnd: if your firewall is good enough
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: it
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: er, it's a bit hard, but there are several tutorials and guides for it on the internet
<masterloki> I installed the latest updates and now I can't get my mp3 player to mount what could be the problem
<jepler> maw_: remove keys and restart openssl-server?
<frojnd> SebNaitsabes: I own the firewall... it's good to have enetrtainent on one server
<gforster> I am having struggles installing a network printer in hardy. I know the ipp address, but it is not connecting. Can someone point me to a resource?
<masterloki> but most of the update was for ssh
<jepler> lartza_: don't ask in private.
<Vegombrei> hmm ..so there's no ftp or web server i could easily install ?
<IkariShinji> soilworker: No.  I shall try that.
<evil_tech> ronny: you'll have to mount the Ubuntu iso in loop and as such some of the directories you need to pull from will be different but it should work
<Vegombrei> thing is im new to unix i dont understand
<lartza_> How do I remove login? No autologin cause it still loads the rpocess.
<ferbyboy> hey can someone help me out here.... ever since i upgraded to hardy heron my gdm login screens have been real blown out..i can only see a portion of my gdm login and i cant see what im inputitn for usernmae and password when i sign in..is there anyway i can fix this or change the resolution im looking in login windows preferences but i see no option to change size
<Vegombrei> and even the doccumentation doesnt make sense heheheh
<jepler> lartza_: there may be a way to do what you want, but you would have to do it yourself.  there's not a facility built into ubuntu to automatically log into X without starting gdm.
<masterloki> what can I do to get my mp3 player to mount it was work fine before I did any updates
<Slart> niadh: gdm? you mean the login window?
<evil_tech> ronny: alternativley you could turn your linux box into a boot and install server and install over the network
<ferbyboy> slart: yes i mean my login window
<niadh> Slart: Yeah, is that not GDM?
<igcek> hello, ive got a problem with evolution... i cant click at the receive/send button in my evolution! could it be because i use thunderbird too?
<IkariShinji> soilworker: Where would I find the setting to disable IPv6?  Or is there a way I can do it through the terminal/
<med0za> hi all, is there an open source equivalent to adobe illustrator than runs on ubuntu?
<ferbyboy> niadh: thats gdm as well
<tortho> Does the cloning thing work from an old to a new laptop with different hardware? -Just want the apps, not the hardware specific things..
<frojnd> Is there any commandline burning tool ? that supports DVD/CD data, DVD/CD iso ?
<Slart> niadh: indeed it is.. just checking.. hmm.. I kind of thought that gdm used the same settings as X...
<frojnd> so I won't have to install any fluxbox or so..
<soilworker> IkariShinji: in firefox
<niadh> Slart: It would have been my assumption too.
<IkariShinji> Ah!
<fde> frojnd: wodim
<habit> What is difference between this ftp://anonymous@archive.ubuntu.com//ubuntu/ and this  ftp://anonymous@security.ubuntu.com//ubuntu/ mirrors?
<menijo> hi! how can i get sound workin on flash videos, like youtube. My sounds work exept the flash! Im using hardyheron
<fde> frojnd: wodim --data some.iso for instance will burn an ISO
<voidmage> do i need to regenerate my apache ssl certificates?
<masterloki> ok then can someone tell me how I can go back to the prevuse updates
<Slart> niadh: the only settings for gdm that I know of are in the system, administration, login dialog.. but there's nothing there about graphics mode..
<fde> habit: Once is security updates, the other is regular packages?
<fde> One*
<habit> menijo, try to switch off all of other sound applications.
<habit> fde, look here plz http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11929/
<fde> habit: They keep them separate and no one mirrors security...
<soilworker> IkariShinji: So?
<ffm> Does the OpenSSL vulnerability weaken my GPG keys?
<IkariShinji> I don't even see any IPv6 settings anywhere in Firefox.
<lucia_> italiani?
<habit> fde, why?
<Pici> !it | lucia_
<IkariShinji> Unless I'm blind.
<ubottu> lucia_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<soilworker> IkariShinji: follow me
<Slart> niadh: take a look at this.. might be something worth trying here.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/223613
<menijo> hot to get sound working on youtube in ubuntu 8.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223613 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "Wrong GDM resolution at boot on  hardy" [Undecided,Invalid]
<fde> habit: Umm... where are you getting that from?
<soilworker> IkariShinji: type about:config in the browser
<juan__> hi, anybody can help, te live cd  not detect mi sata disk, my only hd.
<voidmage> will i need to regenerate my apache ssl certificates?
<habit> fde, our mirror maintainer asks that question @ our forum. I am just re-asking it here because of I am curious.
<IkariShinji> k
<soilworker> IkariShinji: You know should see the Filter Bar
<patholio> hmm, updating from 7.10 to 8.04 broke samba, synergy2 and b0rks the boot process, other than that it went  well :)
<IkariShinji> soilworker: network.dns.disable.IPv6?
<soilworker> ding!
<IkariShinji> change it to true?
<niadh> Slart: That sounds JUST like the issue.
<soilworker> yes
<fde> habit: Presumably it would only access files from security.ubuntu.com for the -security dists
<orangepeelbeef> man i wish the freenx-server package for hardy wasn't broken.. anyone have a good repo?
<juan__> please, i need install the system now
<menijo> sound in flash wont work. what to do in hardyheron
<fde> habit: Like file pointers etc, as the Packages.gz points to actual location of such things.
<IkariShinji> Hm.
<IkariShinji> Doesn't seem to have helped though.
<soilworker> Still no connection?
<habit> fde, thanks for info.
<TheCompWiz> can someone tell me the *correct* way of setting up a network alias?  (don't want to assign it a static address either)
<IkariShinji> Correct :\
<juan__> why hardy not detect sata disks?
<frojnd> I choose for hostname forjnd. What sohhould I choose for my domain name ?
<soilworker> IkariShinji: I must say it seems like a failure in your wireless card
<Kohlrak> TheCompWiz, you mean like the windows host file?
<IkariShinji> Fudge.
<ompaul> juan__, it does for me on servers and desktops - I have tried it on that and laptops already
<TheCompWiz> Kohlrak: no.  like... the I want eth0:0 to work.
<livingdaylight> anyone recommend cGmail?
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: seems it doesnt unpack :/
<Kohlrak> What's wrong with eth0:0?
<livingdaylight> what is the best Gmail notifier out dere?
<joaopinto> TheCompWiz, you configure it  the sameway you do with a regular eth device, but using :instance for the device name
<fde> TheCompWiz: DHCP assignments by MAC addresses...
<ompaul> !best | liveoutloud2day
<ubottu> liveoutloud2day: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<IkariShinji> oh!
<IkariShinji> ding
<livingdaylight> preferably multi gmail accounts
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: mine does... check your logs   or maybe you got a non-finished release
<soilworker> what?
<IkariShinji> It works now :D
<ompaul> !best | livingdaylight
<soilworker> so i see.
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Simonft> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<IkariShinji> Thanks :)
<TheCompWiz> fde:  god I hope so.
<soilworker> I was almost dissapointed at me.
<IkariShinji> hehe
<ompaul> liveoutloud2day, bad tab in previous case
<IkariShinji> good job :)
<Kohlrak> Anyone know why i can't use save as in gedit without it closing? Same thing happens on other programs too.
<soilworker> IkariShinji: what about the other services?
<IkariShinji> Seems AIM connected fine
<IkariShinji> Very nice.
<livingdaylight> ompaul: i knew someone was gonna do that. But actually sometimes there really are better ones that everyon eagrees on
<fde> TheCompWiz: It's a pain, but without static IP's, that's your only choice really  :/
<Jburrke> fde: wow, i'm really sorry.. wasnt trying to be disrespectful at all.. thanks for everything anyways =/
<Nissan_350Z> I Need help with Hardy Heron, dealing with graphics please
<fde> TheCompWiz: Unless joaopinto is correct and I am getting the wrong definition for network alias...
<TheCompWiz> fde: ... why can't I setup an interface alias like every other linux distrobution?
<soilworker> Nissan_350Z: What's the issue?
<Kohlrak> Nissan,  give us more info as in what doesn't work and what card you have.
<Jburrke> fde: roomates parents showed up with groceries, and i had to help unload them.. my apologies =/
<fde> TheCompWiz: You said computer alias... not interface alias... sorry.
<TheCompWiz> fde: ... aka... my interface is eth0... I should be able to define eth0:0 & change the mac.
<soilworker> IkariShinji: Good luck, if you have any more questions, just ask.
<TheCompWiz> nope... said network alias every time... "(4:13:15 PM) TheCompWiz: can someone tell me the *correct* way of setting up a network alias?  (don't want to assign it a static address either)"
<buffed> Is there an exploit, to test whether my OpenSSH installation is really secure?
<TheCompWiz> guess I shoulda said "interface" alias.
<fde> TheCompWiz: joaopinto is on the right track... I haven't slept since like 3pm yesterday.
<TheCompWiz> LOL no prob fde
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: where is that log located? (google gives a few locations :P)
<maw_> jepler: I figured it out
<soilworker> buffed: give us you openssh data and we could try.
<orangepeelbeef> shadu: check your /etc/hellanzb.conf file
<livingdaylight> ompaul: there are like 7 gmail notifiers in synaptic but most of them have proved not so good
<gforster> woohoo! I got my printer working!
<tag> Ever since I upgraded to hardy, evolution no longer shows meeting invites as meeting invites (it shows them in text, instead of searching my calendar...)
<fde> TheCompWiz: man interfaces btw ... it's really easy on a debian machine.
<maw_> jepler: delete the keys, then sudo ssh-keygen -t dsa/rsa -b 1024 -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa/rsa_key -N ''
<Kohlrak> Anyone know why gedit crashes on "save as" and extraction from archive viewer crashes?
<soilworker> gforster: What's the first thing you'll print?
<Jburrke> can anyone help me with a few boot problems i'm having?
<maw_> you have to run it twice if you want ssh1 and ssh2 support (rsa and dsa)
<Nissan_350Z> Well, when i started it today it froze, but the whole screen was blocky.. It does that anytime i play a game or do anything dealingwith graphics.. I dont know what to do, someone said i need a better graphics driver? But it goes all blocky and usually i have to pull the plug.. Today i had to go under the guest account and then to go my name.. But i am using a bigger screen resolution.. But i cant see anything on the defaul screen resolution.
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: it says "Hellanzb.LOG_FILE = os.path.expanduser('~') + '/.hellanzb/log'" ?
<ompaul> livingdaylight be aware that if you get into a discussion with someone here you will be told you are off topic - with predictable results so please don't do that polling
<TheCompWiz> joaopinto: the problem is... I can't ifconfig eth0:0 up ... for some strange reason ubuntu complains...
<Shadu> orangepeelbeef: but if i go to /.hellanzb/log the folder doesnt exist
<soilworker> Nissan_350Z: What's the card brand and model?
<fde> TheCompWiz: Care to provide the error?
<gforster> now, my other question - I'm looking for a bluetooth keyboard to work my ubuntu laptop (HP dv6000) - do you have any thoughts on apple's keyboard or another recommendation
<buffed> soilworker: Thanks but I think this channel is being logged. That's too dangerous. I cannot private message you since I haven't signed up an account here on freenode
<Chris_Were> does anyone know the apt-get package name for the restricted drivers manager in 8.04?
<Nissan_350Z> soilworker: i have no clue :/
<livingdaylight> ompaul: huh?
<Nissan_350Z> soilworker: its built in to the computer
<TheCompWiz> fde: exact error "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address"    for the command "ifconfig eth0:0 up"
<soilworker> Nissan_350Z: We can't help you if you don't know that.
<ompaul> livingdaylight, it is offtopic to debate what application is best
<Nissan_350Z> soilworker: It wortked perfectly with Windows Vista
<tag> this is massively annoying
<masterloki> my mp3 player will not mount after I installed the most resent update can anyone help me out
<Nissan_350Z> soilworker: How can i find out?
<buffed> soilworker: Can you tell me how you'd check it? There are several servers that need to be checked. Some of them are only internal ones.
<soilworker> buffed: we can't deliver exploits, that the issue.
<buffed> soilworker: Okay.
<soilworker> Nissan_350Z: you could make it simple and take a look at the mobo
<Nissan_350Z> huh?
<livingdaylight> ompaul: not looking to debate... i was after a recomendation
<jepler> Chris_Were: maybe it's jockey-gtk - GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management
<buffed> soilworker: I've re-generated the keys. Is it sufficient?
<soilworker> buffed: yes
<ompaul> !offtopic | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Nissan_350Z> im sorry, im new to ubuntu :/
<soilworker> Nissan_350Z: Just open the case, and look for big shiny numbers and letters
<Nissan_350Z> k
<sharp> hey. thoggen doesn't work
<Chris_Were> ts looking good
<soilworker> rtfm
<livingdaylight> ompaul: just leave me alone please
<buffed> soilworker: Ok, great. So thank you very much. People often try to break in my server. That's why I was a bit unsure. They use bruteforce attacks or something.
<Kohlrak> anyone know what's wrong with some save dailogs in some default programs with ubuntu?
<ompaul> !rtfm | soilworker you give the full answer in here we don't suggest rtfm find the manual page ;-)
<ubottu> soilworker you give the full answer in here we don't suggest rtfm find the manual page ;-): Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<sharp> thoggen gets to the part where its supposed to encode
<cylux> Hey guys, I just got out of screensaver mode and now my sound doesn't work. All I hear are clicks. I even restarted alsa
<sharp> then all there is is a blue screen with an empty progress bar
<soilworker> ubottu: if someone says, it doesn't work, what should i answer?
<ubottu> soilworker: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soilworker> Nissan_350Z: Any news?
<Nissan_350Z> its butilt in ad says: MAC address
<soilworker> so i see.
<Kohlrak> Can anyone tell me why gedit causes a segmentation fault?
<thename> should i delete dev/sda3 ?
<TheCompWiz> so... did I scare everyone off with a legit bug?
<fde> TheCompWiz: Stupid question... did you do /etc/init.d/networking ?
<fde> TheCompWiz: Stupid question... did you do /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<soilworker> Nissan_350Z: http://ezix.org/project/wiki/HardwareLiSter
<anabolix> can anyone help me with removing a program? i just want to make sure im doing the right thing
<soilworker> That should get you started.
<TheCompWiz> fde:  after changes made to /etc/network/interfaces ... yes... same results...
<Nissan_350Z> soilworker: okay, thanks
<TheCompWiz> fde: even trying to manually implement changes... I get that error.
<soilworker> Nissan_350Z: When you have the info, please, ask again.
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix: which program?
<Nissan_350Z> okay i will :D
<thename> sudo apt-get remove yourprogram
 * SebNaitsabes sudo apt-get purge yourprogram
<fde> TheCompWiz: Is what javaroast says here acceptable to you? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/trouble-with-alias-ip-on-debian-4-613990/
<thename> anabolix try sudo apt-get remove yourprogram
<SebNaitsabes> that will remove the program and config files
<soilworker> niice.
<thename> in the terminal that is
<SebNaitsabes> also might be something left behind to do with it as a hidden folder in home
<anabolix> sebnaitsabes: im un-installing transmission (torrent client), but when i run sudo apt-get autoremove transmission   .... its says its not installed and therefore not un-installed.... which is funny cause i have a directory with all its files... and i can run the program without any problems
<masterloki> my mp3 player will not mount after I installed the most resent update can anyone help me out
<masterloki> my mp3 player will not mount after I installed the most resent update can anyone help me out
<masterloki> my mp3 player will not mount after I installed the most resent update can anyone help me out
<masterloki> my mp3 player will not mount after I installed the most resent update can anyone help me out
<FloodBot1> masterloki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheCompWiz> fde: only works with static IPs.
<IndyGunFreak> moron
<TheCompWiz> fde:  I did read that one already tho.
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix:  sudo apt-get purge yourprogram
<anabolix> sebnaitsabes: should i just manually delete all its files and remove its directory? is that dangerous?
<soilworker> anabolix: just use appzapper
<sudobash> wow almost 1500 today
<masterloki> my mp3 player will not mount after I installed the most resent update can anyone help me out
<thename> anytime you delete its dangerouse if you dont have a backupfile
<Chris_Were> whats the command for letting things show up in your system tray?
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix: did you get the program from the network yes?
<anabolix> sebnaitsabes: whats the different between sudo apt-get purge program , compared to: sudo apt-get autoremove program?
<soilworker> anabolix: http://www.appzapper.com/
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix: if you purge the program it will get rid of some config file stuff as well that you don't want anymore
<ompaul> soilworker, you asked the bot a question earlier I will forward you the command you need ;-)
<fde> TheCompWiz: then you saw this too? note it's all within /etc/network/interfaces
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix: also if there is anything to do with the program after removing as a hidden .folder in the home folder remove that as well
<anabolix> sebnaitsabes: so i should always use purge instead of autoremove
<fde> TheCompWiz: Although you said you don't want static  >:|
<thename> www.google.com
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix:  well if you don't purge there may be some files left behind that were to do with that program,  that you may as well also have deleted
<TheCompWiz> fde:  I don't.... hence the problem with that doc.   Even if I define it in /etc/network/interfaces same result.
<acxty> Hi guys. I have a 945GM Intell graphic card. I want to expand the desktop, to a lcd monitor and the laptos monitor. may someone help me with that?
<menijo> help no sound in flash videos. im using hardy and my other sounds work fine! What to do?
<TheCompWiz> fde: if I define static IPs... or even manually run ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.1.1 up    <--- works.
<fde> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2005-07/4039.html <-- TheCompWiz sorry, I forgot to paste heh
<SebNaitsabes> menjo:  the non free Adobe flash player yes? from the network?
<TheCompWiz> but if I specify NO ip... or 0.0.0.0 I get the same error
<soilworker> menijo: What browser do you use?
<anabolix> sebnaitsabes: im just getting facts straight so i dont have to ask again... basically purge does what autoremove does... but also gets rid off all unwanted config files etc... while sometimes the hidden file might still be left behind.. in which case i manually remove?
<rpj8> Is there anyway to start an X session if you're logged into a computer via ssh and they already have an x sessioni running?
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix: quite a lot of programs will leave user data in the home folder as a hidden folder
<fde> TheCompWiz: Ugh... I don't think you're going to get DHCP working on IP aliases... why can't you use static anyways?
<Simonft> when i do sudo ./bcm43xx-fwcutter-006/bcm43xx-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o, i get this messege: sudo: ./bcm43xx-fwcutter-006/bcm43xx-fwcutter: command not found. does anybody know why? i am tying to do this: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-bcm43xx
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix:  it's best to always purge the program and then view hidden files and folders of the home folder and look for any . folder that has anything to do with it and delete that as well if there is one
<TheCompWiz> fde:  because it's going to be a listen-only interface... having an IP would cause other problems.
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix: well that's for  ordindary programs like the one you mentioend and stuff like Firefox
<menijo> <SebNaitsabes> just macromedia flash player not shure whats the differense. I use firefox 3 beta 5
<paddax> Does anyone know why I'm getting the error LHNET_OpenSocket_Connectionless: Permission Denied, when running nexuiz
<fde> TheCompWiz: Then good luck
<anabolix> sebnaitsabes: well i just used the command on transmission.... and it didnt work... says its not installed therefore cant remove it
<SebNaitsabes> menijo: there is a free software  Flash player, but you don't want that
<anabolix> sebnatsabes: and i used purge
<saelynh> nuit ..
<menijo> ok what do I want then
<SebNaitsabes> where is transmission?  you said you could open it
<SebNaitsabes> does the package maanger say it's installed?
<TheCompWiz> fde: ... still... this is a definate bug... I should be able to bring any interface up without defining an IP.
<SebNaitsabes> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<soilworker> menijo: install http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13470096/nspluginwrapper_0.9.91.5-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<anabolix> sebnaitsabes: its in my applications tab.. under internet.... i can also see its hidden file in my home directory
<soilworker> then sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<fde> TheCompWiz: ip aliases have worked on other distros with dhcp? it's never even occured to me to try  :S
<soilworker> menijo; then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<soilworker> that should make it.
<TheCompWiz> fde:  works in almost every distro... except ubuntu.  (8.04, 7.10 etc...)
<soilworker> if you already have the plugin, you should of course purge it
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix: delete the hidden files from the home directory to do with it and then try and open the program again
<fde> TheCompWiz: have you checked Launchpad for an applicable bug? does it work in other debian derivs?
<anabolix> sebnaitsabes: is this dangerous in anyways?
<Falling-Inferno> Can someone help me setup a working apache server?
<fde> !apache | Falling-Inferno
<ubottu> Falling-Inferno: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<evilbug> how can i change the panel font color?
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix: not for tranmission no
<TheCompWiz> I've seen several reported bugs in launchpad... none fixed... every 'work around' is to set a static IP on the interface.... but NONE have been fixed.
<Nissan_350Z> okay, soilworker, its downloaded, what do i do, like how to run it, lol
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix: what torrents program you using now then?
<Kohlrak> i think it should be pointed out that gedit now needs sudo to keep from crashing =p
<[chr0n0s]> hi, can anyone help me with installing my webcam in gutsy?
<Nissan_350Z> is soilworker still here?
<SebNaitsabes> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<menijo> <soilworker>  still no sound, did what you told
<soilworker> Nissan_350Z: read the howto in the website, please.
<SebNaitsabes> why Gutsy not hardy?
<soilworker> menijo: please, follow me again.
<menijo> ok
<Nissan_350Z> okay, soilworker, its downloaded, what do i do, like how to run it, lol
<anabolix> sebnaitsabes: im using azureus
<fde> TheCompWiz: That's not what I asked... have you gotten it working on any other Debian deriv?
<marek_> hi
<wojtek> hi
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix: delete the transmission stuff from home and try and opne the program again to see if it will open or not
<TheCompWiz> fde: ... I don't use any other deb derivitaves
<Chris_Were> whats the package name for the network manager used in gnome to configure your wireless connection?
<soilworker> menijo: have you installed the package?
<marek_> need hepl with nvidia 8800gt tvout
<menijo> yes
<anabolix> sebnaitsabes: btw i completely removed all transmissions files and directories... but its still on my internet applications list... and i can still run the program? do i have to do something as root to make this work?
<soilworker> sudo apt-get install libflashsuppor
<fde> TheCompWiz: Out of curiosity, what distro have you gotten ip aliases to work with dhcp?
<soilworker> get that in your terminal
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix: and synaptec package manager says it isan't even installed?
<_Net> How can I chown a folder and everything inside it.
<GibbaTheHutt> TheCompWiz, what settings are you using and which launchpad bug ?
<TheCompWiz> fde:  RH, fedora, slackware, ... mostly all RHEL stuff.
<_Net> I did chown <user> folder/*
<_Net> That chowns everything inside folder/* but other folders thats inside that folder
<fde> TheCompWiz: Slack use sysconfig these days?
<Starnestommy> _Net: chown -R user folder
<fde> (/etc/sysconfig)
<_Net> Ok Thanks.
<soilworker> menijo: Ask again when you have time to.
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix: you can manually find out where the transmission files are and delete them with root/sudo or whatever, but that will be a right pain.  also  the Gnome menu can be edited, but it's not as easy as say editing the Windows start menu
<evilbug> does anyone know a good tutorial to create Splash Screens and Log Ins?
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix: if it says it's not installed you could try to just install it and then purge remove it
<_Net> Starnestommy:  Okay worked thanks.
<RyanPrior> !google | evilbug
<ubottu> evilbug: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<_Net> Starnestommy:  How can I chown it so both my user and my root account has access to it.
<SebNaitsabes> anabolix: and make sure the transmission stuff is gone from home
<Starnestommy> _Net: I think root has access to everyhitng including things that it does not own
<soilworker> Starnestommy: yes.
<anabolix> sebnaitsabes: ok i just did a sudo apt-get update and i got 2 messages ive never seen before.... i dont know if its related to what i just did... i would think so cause i didnt edit my repo list recently
<menijo> soilworker: it did not find the backage libflashsuppor
<evilbug> RyanPrior- i have and i'm getting results for them,not on how-to's.
<RyanPrior> Starnestommy: correct, Root is the "super user".
<_Net> Starnestommy: Thank you. :)
<ddumanis> help! I borked my sound--it's all muffled with only bass and no treble, and all I did was plus in a USB headphone set for a minute.
<Simonft> what does -w doe in command propt
<soilworker> menijo: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport , sorry
<anabolix> sebnaitsabes: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<anabolix> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ddumanis> Now the regular analog output jack sounds all bassy and like it's coming thru a tin can
<menijo> oh sorry i should have got it. thanks
<SebNaitsabes> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Starnestommy> Simonft: it depends on which command is using the -w
<ddumanis> Any way to reconfigure the sound output back to the way it was?
<RyanPrior> evilbug: http://www.google.com/search?q=usplash+how-to
<Bl4cKCrOw> hi all
<Bl4cKCrOw> :)
<zaputr> please? help me? how can i see all daemons in my system
<zaputr> ?
<SebNaitsabes> !daemons
<ubottu> Factoid daemons not found
<evilbug> RyanPrior- thanks.
<RyanPrior> zaputr: ps
<Simonft> Starnestommy: ./bcm43xx-fwcutter.1 -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<menijo> soilworked: and whats next?
<RyanPrior> evilbug: Thank Google. :o)
<soilworker> menijo: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfre
<soilworker> menijo: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<raheem> pas aux will show all running/sleeping daemons
<Starnestommy> Simonft: I'm not sure what the -w does in that command
<soilworker> damn.
<raheem> ps aux that is
<soilworker> menijo after the purge, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Simonft> Starnestommy: im trying this - http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-bcm43xx and the last commmand is not working
<raheem> Simonft .. please check the path of the command .. it could be different in your system .. have a look
<Nissan_350Z> Anyone know how to run that program soilworker gave me?
<Simonft> raheem: the path of which part?
<TheCompWiz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/123773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123773 in ifupdown "'SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address' when setting up ip alias" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Nissan_350Z> :/
<Nissan_350Z> Soildworker you there?|
<RyanPrior> Nissan_350Z: you can probably chmod it +x and then just run it.
<Nissan_350Z> huh
<menijo> soilworker: isntall done, whats next?
<jason_1> any reason why xfce hang when i log in? i need to do a ctl+alt+bksp to retsart ecverything.
<freenotfree> hi - how can i kill a process when "kill [pid]" doesnt work?
<Nissan_350Z> This is dealing with that program that tells me what graphics card i have.
<grobertson> Hi - I'm trying to update openssl to deal with the key entropy vulnerability, but apt-get upgrade doesn't do anything - do I have to download a file and use dpkg?
<Falling-Inferno> When LAMP Was installing it crashed and i tryed restarting the download in terminal and i get tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<zaputr> ps view only ps and bash
<RyanPrior> grobertson: If apt-get update doesn't do anything, perhaps you need to apt-get update.
<maro> Hello everybody!
<RyanPrior> grobertson: If you update and then upgrade and it doesn't do anything, then you're already fully up to date.
<STSX> Anybody know how I can map my keyboard to recognize my "suspend" key? I know suspend works by running /etc/acpi/sleep.sh, but my suspend key does not work. I can use "xev" to prove that Ubuntu does indeed see it being pressed, but it is obviously not mapped to anything. Any ideas?
<raheem> freenotfree .. killall programname
<frojnd> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<menijo> soilworker: install done, whats next? lots of traffic here.
<TheCompWiz> fde:  and for what it's worth... removing wireless tools does not fix the problem as the last poster says.
<RyanPrior> zaputr: use "man ps" to figure out how to use it correctly.
<patifa> jason_1: Have you checked the system logs for any indications?
<frojnd> !mail server
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<RyanPrior> !botabuse | frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<soilworker> menijo: restart your browser
<maro> I am having a sound problem with my Laptop ... Toshiba Satellite L30-134 ... Have no sound on the laptops speakers!!?? Anyone who can help?
<freenotfree> raheem: its a python script, and i have other ones running that i dont want to kill
<jason_1> patifa, where does xfce log to?
<RyanPrior> maro: Have you had sound before?
<soilworker> Nissan_350Z: there are bigger problems that affects users, you should just read the howto on the website i gave you
<jason_1> patifa, there's no /var/log/xfce.log file.
<Nissan_350Z> theres a howto site?
<logyati> RyanPrior, please help me
<Nissan_350Z> sorry :/
<raheem> doesn't ps tell u exactly the pid ?
<[11touche]> Hi guys. I am desperately trying to dual-monitor with an ATI card on Hardy but Xrandr won't even see my second monitor, which is well plugged. I was able under Feisty, without any problems. Someone?
<logyati> ryanprior, im trying to use apt-build to install applications... i tried for example apt-build install gftp. Everything seems to work fine, the package is created after the compilation, but seems that apt is downloading gftp from repositories instead of using the one apt-build created... look this paste of the last lines of apt-build install gftp -> http://www.paste2.org/p/27652  Im using Ubuntu 8.04
<RyanPrior> !helpme | logyati
<ubottu> logyati: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<logyati> i did cos no one is answering
<maro> I had on the speakers but not on the Headphone jack.... after updateing to 8.04 it is the other way around!!!
<[chr0n0s]> hi, can anyone help me with installing my webcam in gutsy on my laptop?, easycam isn't helping, and i don
<raheem> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<SebNaitsabes> !webcam
<bmk789> how do i find out why my HD is under HEAVY activity for the past hour?  its slowed my system to a crawl and almost nothing iss running
<[chr0n0s]> that isn't helping
<menijo> soilworker: still no sound in flash videos :(
<[chr0n0s]> i need to know first what command to use to find out my camera model first
<logyati> raheem: are u familiar to my problem?
<soilworker> menijo, let's get to it, do you have any other browser?
<logyati> RyanPrior: and u?
<menijo> no i dont
<RyanPrior> [11touche]: Did you change your driver, perhaps? Is the proprietary one still installed?
<soilworker> menijo, please download one.
<menijo> ok, what would you succest?
<RyanPrior> !patience | logyati
<ubottu> logyati: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<soilworker> menijo: Epiphany uses the same motor as Firefox
<soilworker> You should check it.
<menijo> soilworker: ok that it shall be then
<bmk789> epiphany is switching to webkit
<maro> RyanPrior: I had sound on the laptop speakers with Ubuntu 7.04 but after updating to 8.04 I lost the sound on the speakers and now I can have sound only via the headphone jack!!!
<[11touche]> RyanPrior, I did try the proprietary one, but I removed it completely, because when I played a video, the resolution was crappy as hell. Of course, it worked as dual head, but never as great as Feisty was doing
<soilworker> menijo: sudo aptitude install epiphany-browser
<olskolirc> testing
<RyanPrior> maro: Is it strange that you have headphones but not speakers. Do you have the proprietary Atheros HAL driver installed?
<jason_1> kde4 in the repos?
<X4D> hello
<rigolo_> hi folks
<maro> :RyanPrior How can I see that?
<rigolo_> I have to install ubuntu on a d630
<RyanPrior> [11touche]: Perhaps the proprietary driver will work better now? I use the proprietary ATI driver on a Satellite myself and videos play well. I don't use Zaphod mode, though.
<[chr0n0s]> how do i find out which camera model i have on my laptop ??
<olskolirc> can someone say my name please?
<[chr0n0s]> olskolirc,
<Simonft> I need hlep. i am told to do sudo ./bcm43xx-fwcutter-006/bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o, and the files are in /home/simon/bcm43xx-fwcutter-006, and i am in simon@simon-laptop:~$  and it gives me sudo: ./bcm43xx-fwcutter-006/bcm43xx-fwcutter: command not found
<olskolirc> thanks
<RyanPrior> maro: Sytem -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<X4D> Does Rythmbox save track rating into the id3 tag? can this be done with any player ?
<[11touche]> RyanPrior : since yesterday ?
<menijo> soilworker: sudo wont work, does it matter if i install it graphically? gecko version?
<rigolo_> on the d630 there is a fat16 partition of 115 Mo at start of the disk, do you know what this is ?
<soilworker> menijo: It's the same thing right now
<jason_1> kde4 in the repos?
<maro> RyanPrior: The Atheros HAL driver is there and ticked!
<STSX> Simonft: Look in your bcm43xx-fwcutter-006 folder and make sure the script/program "bcm43xx-fwcutter" exists.
<soilworker> maro: Do you have a live cd?
<Nissan_350Z> :/
<Simonft> STSX: there is kinda, but it is called bcm43xx-fwcutter.1
<maro> soilworker: Yes I do have it.....
<soilworker> maro: Not a Hardy Heron Live cd..
<MrBill> Can anyone recommend a program I could install that would put my CPU temp in my panel so I can monitor it when my system is under heavy load?
<STSX> Simonft: Anything else there? Is that a script? Do "file bcm43xx-fwcutter.1"
<menijo> soilworker: done isntalling epiphany
<maro> soilworker: I initialy installed the 7.04 and then I have upgrded into 8.04 via the internet!
<olskolirc> I just upgraded to Gutsy and I lost my /dev/video0 how do I get that back please?
<rigolo_> on the d630 there is a fat16 partition of 115 Mo at start of the disk, do you know what this is ? is it safe to remove it ?
<raheem> MrBill conky can say it
<evilbug> how can i stop the sounds that play when the log-in window comes up and the desktop loads?
<soilworker> menijo: what about the sounds?
<frojnd> what do u suggest for mail server configuration: 1) Internet site, 2) Internet with smarhost, 3) Satellite system 4) Local only.    I wanna to access from anywhere to this server and to mail.
<menijo> soilworker: they dont work
<Simonft> STSX: bcm43xx-fwcutter.1: troff or preprocessor input text
<soilworker> menijo: Uninstall libflashsupport, nspluginwrapper, y flashplugin-nonfree with Synaptic please.
<rexy_> frojnd, depends, probably satellite since most isp wont let you run your own smtp server
<HermanChess> anyone noticed fedora 9 more stable than hardy?
<soilworker> HermanChess: All fedora fans.
<raheem> !stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<orangepeelbeef> whats the ubuntu command to add things to startup, its not service its something like that tho
<maw_> HermanChess: what do you base that on?
<soilworker> The ubuntu ircforums?
<Fallenou> hi i posted a bug about NVIDIA nForce driver on Hardy which can't see when i plug an ethernet wire ... if someone can do something : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/230099
<Fallenou> :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230099 in ubuntu "nForce nvidia network driver can't link up when plugin wire" [Undecided,New]
<HermanChess> maw_:  Im just asking, considering installing it
<JamesG> I'm doing an apt-get upgrade, and it's telling me that openssh-client and openssh-server are being held back, but doesn't tell me why. What's going on?
<orangepeelbeef> jamesg: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntuisloved> Hi i just installed the latest greatest ubuntu has anyone experienced a crash with firefox 3 beta 5 preinstalled?
<soilworker> menijo: please let me know when you're finished
<magnetron> MrBill: the package is named sensors-applet
<DanielRM> Hello. My partition table prints fine using fdisk -l /dev/sda and fdisk /dev/sda and then p, but doing a v command instead shows that all my sectors are unallocated. Gparted reports the same thing. And yet everything functions fine.
<STSX> Simonft: Sounds fishy--that doesn't sound like a bash script/executable program, so you probably can't run it. How did you get it in the first place?
<JamesG> orangepeelbeef: That's a thoroughly useless suggestion. I don't want to do a dist-upgrade.
<navetz> do you guys know if its possible to dualscreen (extended) and use compiz at the same time?
<orangepeelbeef> jamesg: ok then they will be held back =)
<darkone1687> Could anyone help me with a problem I'm having with my sound
<DanielRM> I don't suppose anyone knows what could be causing it?
<napster> whenever i am using sudo apt-get, it says that dpkg is iterrupted, u must use dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem. but wen i type it, it says i have to be a super user. plz help
<Simonft> STSX: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-bcm43xx
<wax_> irri bug in kvirc :p als ik minimize naar tray ben ik m volledig kwijt ^^
<darkone1687> I just installed the new Ubuntu release and my sound quality is HORRIBLE
<JamesG> orangepeelbeef: BS. A critical security flaw like this is backported to every version back to the previous LTS version (6.04). There's absolutely no reason to do a dist upgrade.
<DanielRM> napster: don't forget to put sudo in front of the dpkg command.
<orangepeelbeef> napster: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<maro> darkone1687: What is the problem?
<_Net> How can I check wether my computer is 32bit or 64bit in ubuntu
<soilworker> ..
<magnetron> napster: add a "sudo" in front of that dpkg command
<Starnestommy> _Net: the computer or the OS installed?
<soilworker> _Net open the case.
<menijo> soilworker: i dont find those to unisntall
<orangepeelbeef> _Net: uname -a
<[11touche]> I'm still stuck with a basic problem I think : xrandr won't even detect my second monitor, which is plugged.
<_Net> Ok.
<STSX> Simonft: When you ran "make" in that directory, did it give any errors?
<_Net> I got: Linux Navid-Linux-Desktop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<_Net> Thats 64bit right
<ringer> dereck: hello good fellow
<dereck> hey rigner lol
<napster> thanx
<Starnestommy> _Net: i686 is a 32-bit OS
<maro> darkone1687: So it's the quality... not that you have NO SOUND.. right?
<Starnestommy> er, architecture
<soilworker> _net: x32
<MrBill> thank you magnetron
<_Net> Oh okay. Thanks.
<spicemint> hi ppl :)
<magnetron> _Net: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name in a terminal to learn about your hardware (not the software)
<menijo> soilworker: should i find Uninstall for libflashsupport, nspluginwrapper, y flashplugin-nonfree with Synaptic please.
<Simonft> ﻿STSX: huge number, but i assumed that was fine. maybe that was the problem
<soilworker> menijo, you need to purge those packages
<orangepeelbeef> magnetron: pretty sure he wanted to know if he was running 32 or 64 bit ubuntu
<spicemint> can someone help me ? i got a asus p5gc with a nic on board but it does not work properly, i have ubuntu hardy 64bit, i followed this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711133 but it does not work
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<napster> well how can i change the bootscreen, i changed it once with edubuntu theme but now it wont go back to the original default screen. i need the default bootscreen.
<spicemint> can someone help me out ehre?
<spicemint> here please :)
<STSX> Simonft: Yes, maybe. :) Seriously, it didn't build correctly if you got lots of errors. Is there a "configure" file?
<Vlet> !ask | spicemint
<ubottu> spicemint: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<magnetron> !helpme | spicemint
<menijo> soilworker: is there any possibilyt you could guide me to purge those?
<ubottu> spicemint: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<_Net> magnetron: Oh okay thanks.
<napster> ﻿well how can i change the bootscreen, i changed it once with edubuntu theme but now it wont go back to the original default screen. i need the default bootscreen.
<spicemint> i just corected my typo...
<raheem> Simonft .. isn't it in the  repos? why don't u try from repos
<spicemint> anyhow sorry if i bothered someone, wasn't my intention :)
<soilworker> menijo: i think the problem is you're not following me.
<napster> ﻿well how can i change the bootscreen, i changed it once with edubuntu theme but now it wont go back to the original default screen. i need the default bootscreen.
<Simonft> ﻿raheem: what command would i run?
<darkone1687> Why is my sound quality shit with the new ubuntu? I acutally have sound with media but the test sounds for the OS don't make any sound... any ideas?
<menijo> soilworker: sorry im trying
<soilworker> menijo: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13470096/nspluginwrapper_0.9.91.5-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Simonft> ﻿STSX: no configure
<soilworker> Have you installed that?
<prinnc82> does any one know how to set up the serial port for ubuntu 8.04??
<Vlet> !usplash | napster
<ubottu> napster: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<frojnd> aaa, I've start ubuntu server and all I get: 142.45334 usb 2-3: can't read configurations, error -84
<MrBill> I have installed Sensors-Applet, but it appears only to give me the temps of my video card, not CPU or anything else, is there additional components that are required?
<raheem> be b43cutter is in the repos .. use the synaptic package manager
<raheem> easier for you, may be
<frojnd> aaa, I've start ubuntu server and all I get: 142.45334 usb 2-3: unable to read config index 0 descripor/all
<menijo> soilworker yeas i have
<RyanPrior> !repeat | frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<patifa> MrBill: actually, yes
<Jburrke> what's a good linux media player?
<patifa> MrBill: Hold up while I remember what I did.
<Falling-Inferno> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Falling-Inferno> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Vlet> Jburrke: there are many - take a look at your 'add/remove programs' tool
<raheem> Jburrke .. vlc should work for you
<maro> VLC and MPlayer are good Linux Players
<soilworker> menijo: Wait, please.
<Jburrke> vlc is boring XD
<darkone1687> VLC is the best
<STSX> Simonft: Just go into your Synaptic package manager, search for "fwcutter" and it will pop up. Just install it from there.
<theom3ga> Hi, I have a problem with my printer
<DanielRM> Any help for my earlier question would be appreciated...
<Jburrke> i just want a nice one that hides away in the task bar
<napster> well where is usplash in the system, it says i already have the newest version installed
<Jburrke> notifies me of a song when it changes, maybe has an easy way to skip songs
<Vlet> Jburrke: there are many - take a look at your 'add/remove programs' tool
<RyanPrior> Vlet: no need to repeat.
<theom3ga> when I first installed it, it worked fine. But these days it's not working. Ubuntu detects it (it appears in lsusb) and the printer is not broken (it works on windows XP). What can I do? I've tried reinstalling it from ubuntu and from cups, but nothing
<adamb> is there an equivilent to rc.local on ubuntu?
<MrBill> sure thing patifa - any help is appreciated.
<RyanPrior> Jburrke: Rhythmbox and Banshee both satisfy those requests.
<harm> I cant seem to play some video files on my laptop but i can whatch them on my Desktop? both ubuntu 8.04 need help :D
<napster> ﻿well where is usplash in the system, it says i already have the newest version installed
<prinnc82> anyone know how to set up the serial port on ubuntu 8.04 plz pm me!!!!
<RyanPrior> Jburrke: I have used them both and they are very nice.
<patifa> MrBill: Install lm-sensors then run 'sudo sensors-detect' from the terminal.
<Jburrke> Vlet: thanks :)
<soilworker> menijo: have you checked the folders permission in ~/.macromedia?
<jarleih> hi, can anybody tell me how to find out, which module is loaded to activate my network card?
<napster> ﻿well where is usplash in the system, it says i already have the newest version installed
<harm> jarleih: try ifconfig in terminal not sure though :)
<patifa> MrBill: and uhh, lm-sensors may not be named *exactly* that, I'm trying to figure out the package name.
<Kl4m> Is the gutsy openssh problem fixed now?
<darkone1687> OMG PLEASE HELP ME WITH MY SOUND QUALITY PROBLEM i AM GOING TO THROW UP FROM THIS SOUND
<harm> I cant seem to play some video files on my laptop but i can whatch them on my Desktop? both ubuntu 8.04 need help :D
<napster> ﻿well where is usplash in the system, it says i already have the newest version installed
<darkone1687> Harm use VLC
<harm> darkone1687: tried with multiple players didnt work
<menijo_> Soilworker: I just had a major crash
<Itaku> how do i get xm radio working on ubuntu?
<Vlet> napster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Kl4m> $locate usplash
<patifa> MrBill: Yes, I think it is called 'lm-sensors'
<soilworker> menijo_: i saw
<menijo_> yes
<MrBill> patifa, yes it is, I just installed it. Going to do a detect right now.
<jarleih> harm: no, that's not it
<Itaku> !xm
<ubottu> Factoid xm not found
<Itaku> !xmradio
<ubottu> Factoid xmradio not found
<Itaku> !radio
<ubottu> Factoid radio not found
<menijo_> so where were we
<soilworker> menijo_: re boot
<harm> jarleih: then i dont know sorry
<jarleih> nevermind
<jessica_> how can i get the cubes on the desktop
<menijo_> soilworker: i had to reboot allready
<Kl4m> Itaku: test ubotty with private messages
<soilworker> menijo_: right now?
<menijo_> just did
<ringer> jessica: you must have compiz
<patifa> MrBill: The default options in lm-sensors should be plenty good for you.  Be aware that it may find duplicate entries. After it finishes you may, unfortunately, have to restart your computer to get the proper sensors interfacing kernel drivers to load.
<soilworker> menijo_ great
<temagic> hi all. I have a quick question... How can I remove the "Sabayon user" from the log-in screen? All help appriciated...
<orudie> orudie
<MrBill> sensors-detect is asking me if it should load 'i2c-i801' and it says to say no if it's built into my kernel. How do I know if that is in my kernel or not?
<yjlee> Hello, after updating software through update manager, my 8.04 system becomes non-bootable.
<D3RGPS31> Security Question - when running UFW (any command) i'm told i need to be rood, but when i use root it gives me error "ERROR: / is world writable!". What can I do?
<_Net> Anyone here tried ZendStudio on ubuntu?
<soilworker> menijo_: there's a drastic solution that came to my mind
<yjlee> Anyone having this problem?
<patifa> MrBill: What's the default option?
<menijo_> soilworker: ok please tell?
<gronne> I use my old xbox with xbmc all the time to stream video content from my pc, but for some reason I just cannot get the network to work. My xbox cannot enter my pc's hdd.
<frank23> running firefox 3 b4 from gutsy-backports. how do I install flash? the integrated install in firefox doesn't work.
<MrBill> patifa - default appears to be yes.
<litlebuda> yjlee, change the setings in grub
<ringer> jessica_: you must have compiz installed and enabled
<Vlet> temagic: look in your 'login screen' admin control panel on the 'users' tab
<ben> hi - i have a freshly built pc with nothing on it, and my old laptop. Is there a way of seeing what's going on in a live cd install from the laptop?
<theom3ga> how can I completely delete my printer to reinstall it?
<patifa> MrBill: hmm
<Simonft> ﻿raheem: i cant find it.
<yjlee> litlebuda: Could you please tell me how?
<temagic> Vlet: thanks, I'll have a look
<jessica_> ok
<Simonft> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jburrke> there are so many media players in the add/remove application
<jessica_> how can i get it in to the cube things
<Jburrke> which is the best ><
<lcc77> my switch user doesn't works fine : I only see the current user
<soilworker> menijo_: you could rename the /home/you to anything else, and start from scratch
<_Net> If anyone can take a look at this screenshot: http://myfiles.teslanova.com//files/1/Pics/ZendStudio.png   It was never like this before, now it just shows a blank dialog..need some help.
<patifa> MrBill: Try it without it first.
<MrBill> patifa - i just ran with the default (yes) the whole way through. It seems to have completed without any smoke or fires. my /etc/modules has been updated. I'll restart and see what I get.
<ringer> jessica_: you have to go System>Administration>Synaptic PAckage MAnager
<litlebuda> yjlee, you get an error on grub ? right ?
<lcc77> is it possible to set it ?
<menijo_> wont that basicly mes up everything i have done allready
<ringer> jessica_: then search for compiz manager
<soilworker> menijo_: yes.
<temagic> Vlet: Can't see "Sabayon user" there. Tried to add it to "exclude"but it didn't work...
<harm> I cant seem to play some video files on my laptop but i can whatch them on my Desktop? both ubuntu 8.04 need help :D
<yjlee> No, the update manger told me to reboot. When I did, I got blank screen.
<jessica_> ok thanks
<soilworker> menijo_: you could copy the important things to this new folder
<litlebuda> yjlee, :(
<patifa> MrBill: ok, I seem to remember doing default answers the whole way through as well.  That thing should find a few sensors on your computer.
<gronne> does anyone understand why my network fails to work all of a sudden?
<litlebuda> yjlee, dosent grub show ?
<menijo_> soilworker: is there anything else we could try
<CodddEr> 8.04 is the lataest right ?
<soilworker> menijo_: Yes, im onto it
<yjlee> Yes, I saw a couple of kernels.
<ms1989> yep
<Vlet> temagic: what about it didn't work? did it give you an error of some sort?
<prinnc> anyone know how to fix serial port on a desktop so i can use it ... plz pm me!!!
<litlebuda> ok
<patifa> MrBill: Once it does, possibly after a restart, the sensors applet should have a ton of stuff.
<CodddEr> change the topic : )
<prinnc82> anyone know how to fix serial port on a desktop so i can use it ... plz pm me!!!
<menijo_> soilworker: its weird that it plays mp3 files fine and flash video just fine. There is just no sound.
<temagic> Vlet: Yes, it says user "Sabayon user" does not exist.
<litlebuda> yjlee, then when you see grub startind it escape to enter the grub menu
<soilworker> wait.
<mike> i took an old hard drive with linux installed on it and decided to use it as an external storage drive. when i plug it in as an external drive (via usb) it says i dont have permissions to delete the files on the drive.  how can i bypass?
<soilworker> Do you have sound in mp3?
<mike> and i have the password
<menijo_> yes
<menijo_> ofcourse
<soilworker> oh, ok ok
<yjlee> Did you mean hit "ESC"? Then what I should do next?
<Kl4m> how can I see the update notes for a package out of the update manager?
<MrBill> thanks for the help patifa
<Slart> menijo_: have you tried killing the pulseaudio sound server? that made flash sound work for me (pkill pulse)
<D3RGPS31> mike: gksudo nautilus >.>
<mike> ?
<Vlet> temagic: ahh, you need to enter the username of the user, not the 'display name'... to find out what it is, open the 'users and groups' admin control panel, and you'll see the login name of 'saybon user'
<ms1989> I have a question, can I reach files that are on my desktop if my ubuntu is installed with wubi
<litlebuda> yjlee, and there change the (hd0,0) to (hd1,0) tthat should do it .
<menijo_> slart: i could try that, i read about it
<ompaul> mike, ownership issues sudo chown your-username:your-username /mount/point where your-username and mount point are specific to your machine
<Slart> menijo_: of course, you should try and fix it as a first solution.. but perhaps it will lead you to what is wrong
<olskolirc> how do i do an ivtv-tune channel scan yall?
<Kl4m> ms1989: unlikely
<temagic> Vlet: ahhh.... sabayon-admin....I'll try to add that to the exclude list, thanks
<ompaul> mike, you need to -R that betwen chown and the rest
<litlebuda> yjlee, if that does not work try with diferent numbers
<menijo_> slart: ok thanks i will do that if we dont find solution.
<D3RGPS31> mike: in terminal type gksudo nautilus in a terminal then locate your drive
<yjlee> I don't understand how I can choose the (hd0, 0) to (hd1,0). Can I type it?
<menijo_> slart: sorry i have to ask to be shure. How to do that?
<temagic> Vlet: it worked, thanks!
<joacim_> I've trouble "porting" my S99sshfs_start script from Ubuntu 6.10 to 8.04, seems the network is not up and running by the time my script start sshfs and try to contact the remote host. Any suggestions for where I can place my script without using the session/gui in gnome, or is this the only way?
<darkone1687> can anyone help me with my sound quality problem with ubuntu I am having horrible sound quality listening to perfect quality songs the bass is horrrrrrrible
<Itaku> how do i get xm radio to work on ubuntu???
<Vlet> temagic: =D
<Slart> menijo_: open a terminal, type pkill pulse
<Lunks> elkbuntu: #ubuntu-br needed help
<Slart> menijo_: or sudo pkill pulse
<D3RGPS31> when running UFW (any command) in terminal, i'm told i need to be root, but when i use root it gives me error "ERROR: / is world writable!". What can I do?
<litlebuda> yjlee, if you hit escape key when grub is starting it will show you all the boot options , ( kernel x.y.z          kernel x.y.z rescue mode           etc )
<deadsoul> hi
<deadsoul> i have another problem.. i've installed the ZDE (Zend Studio) its software for developing the php language.. anyway.. it runs but the software doesn't show the boxs and menus it doesn show anything.. i beleive its because the java(tm) does anyone familiar with zend and java and how it works?
<frank23> running firefox 3 b4 from gutsy-backports. how do I install flash? the integrated install in firefox doesn't work.
<Daisuke_Ido> !root | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<litlebuda> yjlee, select the first one and hit the e key
<D3RGPS31> Daisuke_Ido: how is that valid?
<yjlee> Thanks, litlebuda, I will try that.
<makkbe> deadsoul: i might have a solution for you... just let me google for a sec
<litlebuda> your welcome yjlee
<Vlet> !java | deadsoul
<ubottu> deadsoul: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Daisuke_Ido> D3RGPS31: in other words, use sudo instead of root, and the / world writable thing is expected because, as root, / IS world writable.
<litlebuda> yjlee, wait just a second
<deadsoul> <makkbe> thanks a lot bro
<D3RGPS31> Daisuke_Ido: that's what i did
<mike> ompual, ok that let me delete some stuff but not all
<menijo_> slart: pkill pulse wont work
<D3RGPS31> Daisuke_Ido: i can't get USF to work with root, which is what it asks for
<Daisuke_Ido> not sure...  not even sure what USF is
<Slart> menijo_: then pulseaudio actually likes you.. wow.. that's like winning the lottery =)
<D3RGPS31> UFW*
<menijo_> soilworker: think there is anythin to be done anymore
<makkbe> deadsoul: try export AWT_Toolkit=MToolkit before opening Zend
<gnuskool> g' day
<Daisuke_Ido> don't know what UFW is either :)
<soilworker> menijo_: pulseaudio -k
<theom3ga> damn I can't solve this problem with the printer
<harm> Hey Mplayer wont open some videos on my laptop but it opens them on my desktop, how to fix my laptop?
<menijo_> slart: :D
<mike> D3RGPS31: Thanks! that worked perfect
<chuy_max> haven't you people found firefox 3 somewhat slow?, I don't find it light anymore. and flash seems to crash every now and then
<deadsoul> <makkbe> how can i export AWT_Toolkit=MToolkit ?
<D3RGPS31> mike: yay, i finally helped someone!
<dondon> my home folder says its using 30 more gb than what i've put there? is this normal for linux (its a 570gb partition).
<gnuskool> harm: some videos or all videos
<theom3ga> all the time saying "maybe it's unplugged"
<makkbe> deadsoul: just execute it in a terminal
<Slart> chuy_max: it's fast when it comes to starting.. not so sure about the rest of the experience
<menijo_> soilworker: I didnt quite understand
<Daisuke_Ido> uncomplicated firewall...  stick to firestarter
<mike> DERGPS31: does that just bypass permissions or just allow you to delete?
<bloodrock> frank23 go to a site that you known is flash  then it should show you a icon to download flash
<Vlet> dondon: what are you using to check this?
<D3RGPS31> Daisuke_Ido: =/ i don't want a firewall period
<frank23> bloodrock: doesn't work for firefox3 in gutsy-bakcports
<gnuskool> frank23, go to 2advanced.com
<justme_hates_wla> hi all
<NerdyRyuki> I want to fix the wireless issues
<trumpetmic-linux> hi
<harm> gnuskool: well it wont open some .mkv files i downloaded. It works fine on my Desktop which is also running 8.04
<deadsoul> i'm new to linux.. can you tell me how to execute it in a terminal?
<dondon> Viet: Konquerer (is there some terminal command i can run? my home folder has it's own partition)
<zaputr> Please? help? i have a problem with nmbd, how can i run it correctly?
<justme_hates_wla> i got some problems
<D3RGPS31> mike: permissions
<justme_hates_wla> following
<makkbe> deadsoul: open up a terminal
<trumpetmic-linux> is there an easy way to get ubuntu to recognize the second hard drive?
<makkbe> press alt+f2 and type gnome-terminal
<mike> DERGPS31: now, how can i format that drive...its still not letting me do that :(
<justme_hates_wla> I have ubuntu 8.04 installed and my WLAN Chip is 3945 abg
<m_tadeu2> hi...does anyone know what is the udev rule that mounts a usb memory stick?
<justme_hates_wla> i just got WLAN to work
<justme_hates_wla> but it keeps disconnecting me
<justme_hates_wla> without any reason
<justme_hates_wla> and keeps reconnecting
<gnuskool> harm, thought it might have been a codec issue, maybe not
<FloodBot1> justme_hates_wla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<makkbe> deadsoul: enter the text export AWT_Toolkit=MToolkit and press enter
<makkbe> deadsoul: then launch Zend
<harm> gnuskool: i have a feeling it codec related.. it wont open in any of my players
<trumpetmic-linux> ubuntu + another hard drive = me confused
<jhb1608> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=793256
<Fishscene> How do I browse Windows shares?
<D3RGPS31> mike: type in terminal: apt-get install gparted
<frank23> bloodrock: gnuskool, I installed flash using the tar.gz from adobe
<deadsoul> ok i will try it now
<menijo_> soilworker: so what do you think i should try. start to feel kinda bad to be bothering so much. Sorry for that
<harm> trumpetmic-linux: ok.. did u attach the harddrive to computer?
<D3RGPS31> mike: sudo apt-get install gparted* sorry
<trumpetmic-linux> harm: yes
<jhb1608> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=793256 Read this issue I described
<trumpetmic-linux> harm: it's in there
<soilworker> menijo, do you have pulseaudio?
<soilworker> on
<harm> trumpetmic-linux: did you mount it?
<mike> D3RGPS31: already have it, but it shows a couple keys next to the drive...i believe its locked. and it doesnt give me the option do delete
<menijo_> how to find out?
<trumpetmic-linux> harm: iit was working in another distro... I tried mounting it but didn't see what I expected
<D3RGPS31> try running gparted as root
<soilworker> i was thinking in what slart said
<Vlet> dondon: sorry, didn't see your reply (I'm Vlet, not Viet :p ) .. you can try out installing kdirstat
<harm> trumpetmic-linux: try looking at your syslog
<jhb1608> anybody can help me?
<santor> #mesa
<Fishscene> I'm sitting on a Windows Domain network- I would like to browse shares, and connect to printers, but I can't browse any computers and it refuses to connect to printers. =\
<harm> trumpetmic-linux: there is a very good wikipage about mounting on wiki.ubuntu.com
<trumpetmic-linux> harm: i usually just say "mkdr /mnt/seconddrive" and then "mount /dev/hdb /mnt/seconddrive"
<deadsoul> i typed export AWT_Toolkit=MToolkit in terminal then enter.. nothing happened.. then launch zend.. same problem...
<menijo_> soilworker: yes that was posted on many forums what slart said, so it could really help
<spicemint> how can i make a change to modules permanent in hardy?
<kleido> wow
<trumpetmic-linux> also... it sems like there would be a aguii for ths
<harm> trumpetmic-linux: read the wiki it explains it a bit better.. but that does sound right. What is the file system? NTFS? EXT3? FAT32?
<spicemint> hardy keeps loading the wrong driver for my network card
<soilworker> menijo_ you need to kill pulseaudio
<bloodrock> frank23 when you ran the install you got from adobe did oyu have firefox running or closed?
<harm> trumpetmic-linux: you could also try to add it to your fstab and then mount -a
<menijo_> soilworker: ok how sudo pkill pulse?
<jhb1608> I have the issues on my wireless on Ubuntu 5.10
<trumpetmic-linux> harm: it's some sort off linux parrtitioin... probably ext something
<soilworker> wait, my girlfriend showed up
<soilworker> yes
<Vlet> !blacklist | spicemint
<ubottu> spicemint: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<frank23> bloodrock: I closed it before installing as it said. flash works now
<xikomur2> hola
<mike> nevermind i figured it out
<mike>  :D
<jhb1608> wireless issues
<D3RGPS31> =D
<spicemint> ubottu: tried that /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename>
<spicemint> doesn't work
<soilworker> xikomur2: This channel is for english speaking users.
<sansa> hello
<harm> trumpetmic-linux: ok try reading your syslog and see if it says anything about your harddrive :)
<lantern> koolio peeps
<menijo_> soilworker: sudo pkill pulse wont do anything
<trumpetmic-linux> harm, where's that?
<Vlet> spicemint: that's how it's done. perhaps you didn't have the syntax right; you should read up on blacklisting modules in ubuntu
<greg_univers1> :-)
<jhb1608> I am in ubuntuforums and waitong for someone to help me
<jhb1608> waiting*
<soilworker> menijo_: it's pulseaudio --kill
<harm> trumpetmic-linux: /var/log/syslog if iam right :)
<spicemint> Vlet: i followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711133 only difference is i have hardy
<gnuskool> jhb1608: have you searched the ubuntuforums?
<menijo_> so i write sudo pulseaudio --kill
<menijo_> ?
<jhb1608> yes.
<jhb1608> It is only for 7.10
<jhb1608> not for 5.10
<kitche> jhb1608: actually state what is wrong since you just said Can anyone help me then just wireless issues not a lot of information really
<trumpetmic-linux> harm: nthing interesting in the syslog
<frostburn> has there been any forward progress with connecting to smb shares with ads?
<menijo_> soilworker: it says on red failed to kill daemon
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm trying to get perl running with apache2. I've installed the perl package for apache2 and have followed some forum posts on perl and apache2 and have not gotten anything. Every time I try and test a perl script, it gives an internal server error or directory does not exist error. Why is this?
<trumpetmic-linux> harm: I visited your link... not seeing anything about hd stuff... did a searc htoo
<jhb1608> I have IOGEAR Wireless G USB 2.0 USB Flex adapter, the ID code is: ID 124a:4025 AirVast.
<jhb1608> I tried to install ndiswrapper.
<Simonft> im running http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-bcm43xx and get a ton of errors with make
<WhoNeedszzz> Has anyone gotten perl running on apache2 successfully?
<soilworker> menijo_: is there a chance you can post the error so i can give you a direct answer?
<Vlet> Simonft: what kind of errors?
<menijo_> soilworker: now it did something. Should i post it here on the main chat?
<soilworker> no
<Simonft> Vlet: this is one line out of MANY ﻿fwcutter.c:852: error: ‘const struct file’ has no member named ‘iv_map’
<ubuntuisloved> anyone notice crashes in firefox 3 beta 5 default install with 8.04
<bloodrock> soilworker have him do a pastebin
<mike> so im trying to format my external hard drive (that i just erased a previous linux distro from) and when i try to format it it gives me an error saying "/dev/ssd1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!"
<WhoNeedszzz> no one?
<Vlet> Simonft: did you install build-essential?
<WhoNeedszzz> nobody here has gotten perl running on apache2?
<Simonft> ﻿Vlet: no, do i need to?
<Vlet> Simonft: definitely
<Simonft> Vlet: link did not say that, but ok
<Simonft> Vlet: Thanks
<makkbe> deadsoul: ok, then i don't really know what to do...
<makkbe> that line has solved many issues for me with java applications
<makkbe> let me see if i can find anything else
<bloodrock> ubuntuisloved i have seen in here people having firefox crash
<adamski84> how do i install ubuntu 4.10,i have downloaded and burnt the iso
<WhoNeedszzz> I need help here with perl and apache2
<Simonft> Vlet: thanks, that worked
<adamski84> do i just boot from cd
<harm> back
<ubuntuisloved> bloodrock, anyone say what was causing it? i mean it seems weird and random
<menijo_> soilworker: so where do i paste it? :)
<makkbe> deadsoul: what java version do you have installed?
<soilworker> menijo_ do you know how to use pastebin?
<menijo_> sorry no i dont
<Vlet> Simonft: they tutorial probably assumed that the distro you were using had development tools installed by default
<Simonft> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Simonft> Vlet:ok, thanks, ill restart and see if it worked
<makkbe> deadsoul: execute this in a terminal: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<makkbe> and pastebin the result :)
<bloodrock> ubuntuisloved i recall them saying same as you
<WhoNeedszzz> I need help here with perl and apache2
<theom3ga> damn, cups says "Unable to open device: permission denied"
<soilworker> menijo_: just do as told by the bot
<matt___> i remember seeing a program that would allow you to "record" a series of clicks, keys, etc. Then you could replay them. Anyone know the name of it?
<ubuntuisloved> bloodrock, ok so they just didnt say flash causing or addon's plugins etc doing it?
<menijo_> soilworker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11940/
<WhoNeedszzz> I need help here with perl and apache2
<soilworker> let's see
<menijo_> hopefully thats something
<chetnick> i have audigy 2 ZS sound card, i cant get my sound to work in wine (trying to play CS), under winecfg - audio, alsa driver si checked. Can i please get some help setting up sound in wine ...
<theom3ga> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bloodrock> ubuntuisloved think 1 had said it was possible it was a addom causing prob did you recently add any addons
<trumpetmic-linux> ah
<WhoNeedszzz> chetnick, go into the wine config
<ariqs> i installed a game, crossfire, and I can't figure out how to run it. It was a synaptic package
<trumpetmic-linux> sda, not hdaa
<calimansi> why does virtualbox run so much faster than vmware?
<trumpetmic-linux> *hda
<WhoNeedszzz> chetnick, under sound
<chetnick> WhoNeedszzz: i am listening
<ariqs> it's not in the pulldown bars and running crossfire in terminal doesn't work
<adamski84> HOW DO I INSTALL UBINTU $>!)
<trumpetmic-linux> oh, but still... it's showing my sda, but not sdb!
<adamski84> ubuntu 4.10
<ubuntuisloved> bloodrock, well ive added the day i installed 8.04 ubuntu so unsure which one but now im going to disable the addons and try it
<trumpetmic-linux> hmmm
<trumpetmic-linux> anyone know why sdb wouldn't be available to a mount command?
<matt___> i remember seeing a program that would allow you to "record" a series of clicks, keys, etc. Then you could replay them. Anyone know the name of it?
<chetnick> WhoNeedszzz: waht should i do under sound?
<WhoNeedszzz> chetnick, which one is currently enabled?
<chetnick> WhoNeedszzz: alsa
<anabolix> can someone tell me what this means?::    W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<anabolix> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<trumpetmic-linux> why can't I su?
<gnuskool> adamski84: burn the iso , put it in your cd tray, reboot
<trumpetmic-linux> is it impossible to su?
<bloodrock> adamski84, i would image that ubuntu 4.10 would be a install cd not a livecd so yu would reboot and install?
<WhoNeedszzz> and does Test Sound work?
<soilworker> menijo_: try this sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin
<menijo_> soilworker: please tell if i can give you more information, to make some kind result.
<chetnick> WhoNeedszzz: nope
<WhoNeedszzz> hmm
<menijo_> ok
<Kl4m> trumpetmic-linux: you can't su because you're not root, and there is no root.
<WhoNeedszzz> chetnick, try oss
<chetnick> WhoNeedszzz: thats what i said :)
<Kl4m> trumpetmic-linux: try sudo su
<trumpetmic-linux> there is no root?
<chetnick> WhoNeedszzz: will try it now .
<trumpetmic-linux> oho
<trumpetmic-linux> sudo su
<WhoNeedszzz> chetnick ok
<trumpetmic-linux> that worked
<trumpetmic-linux> wierd
<FloodBot1> trumpetmic-linux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trumpetmic-linux> very weird
<Vlet> !enter | trumpetmic-linux
<ubottu> trumpetmic-linux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frank23> trumpetmic-linux: actually the root password is randomly generated I think
<ariqs> so how do I figure out how to run a package that doesn't put itself in the applications pulldown bar?
<menijo_> soilworker: done. next?
<WhoNeedszzz> Has anyone here had success running perl in apache2?
<chetnick> WhoNeedszzz: should i uncheck ALSA?
<ariqs> i mean, where does it even put this junk?
<soilworker> menijo_: check
<WhoNeedszzz> chetnick, that would be best
<gnuskool> ariqs: type ts name in the run box
<Vlet> WhoNeedszzz: you may want to ask in #apache if you can't get an answer in here
<krt> hi, sorry for not reading the etiquette (privmsg is restricted for non-registered users), but i have a problem with texmaker and teamspeak running ubuntu 8.04. their guis seems to be messed up and is mosly black (see: http://www.imagenetz.de/img.php?file=aa0430284a.png ) any ideaswhat is causing this?
<WhoNeedszzz> Vlet, ah thanks
<gnuskool> ariqs: or in terminal :D
<ariqs> it doesn't work, tried that already, gnuskool
<Kl4m> krt: first, try to turn off desktop effects
<frank23> ariqs: I use synaptic to find out what files were installed by the package
<krt> Kl4m: i am not running effects :/
<deadsoul> its java-6-sun
<frank23> ariqs: the executable is usually in /usr/bin
<chetnick> WhoNeedszzz: nope, test sound still nowt working with OSS checked
<ariqs> thanks
<gnuskool> ariqs: ok, search for the app, it may have a different name to what youre expecting
<WhoNeedszzz> chetnick, and u aren't having any problems with sound normally?
<speedhunt3r> is it possible to force architecture install a .deb package?
<menijo_> soilworker: still nothing :( wow this is one weir problem
<menijo_> weird
<pretender> Can anyone help me with running koverartist in ubuntu gutsy?
<deadsoul> *+        1    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<deadsoul>           2    /usr/bin/gij-4.2
<trumpetmic-linux> do I somehow need to create sdb in order to see my disk?  it's a disk I've been using but I just installed a neww ubuntu and now it'sgone
<makkbe> deadsoul: ok, then it's not that problem either...
<soilworker> menijo_: uninstall pulseaudio from synaptic
<ldiamond> Where is the running kernel in Ubuntu?
<chetnick> WhoNeedszzz: thats a good question, i dont think i heard sound on this new box since i installed ubuntu. let me try to play something
<zeeeee> hi, i have been reading about this openssl keygen vulnerability today.  i did install some ubuntu updates today, but i'm not sure if those included a newer openssl.  is there some way for me to check?
<harm> in System > Prefernces  i have TWO Screensaver options? what the hell... howto resolve this?
<WhoNeedszzz> chetnick, ha that could be the problem :)
<soilworker> harm: choose the same.
<harm> zeeeee:  yah been updated :P
<harm> soilworker: ? huh
<menijo_> soilworker: there seems to be no such thing installed
<menijo_> thats weird
<zeeeee> harm, ok, but in general, is there a log of what has been installed?
<theom3ga> HOW can I change cups permissions?
<thiebaude> harm:edit your menu to see if you can get rid of one of them
<soilworker> menijo_ ¬¬
<frank23> zeeeee: in synaptic click openssh package and  read the changelog
<deadsoul> well, i'm trying the explaination whih mentioned here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java and installing the the openkde runtime and will see what will happen next...
<zeeeee> harm, i mean, how would i check on my own?
<deadsoul> anyway thanks a lot makkbe
<Jburrke> hmm
<harm> zeeeee: i read somewhere there has been an update about it already.. check changelog of the generator?
<Kl4m> zeeeee: (hardy only) apt-cache show openssh-server, check if you have version 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1
<menijo_> soilworker: I quite don get it, i just installed all and did everything as you told.
<ldiamond> Where is the running kernel in Ubuntu????
<chetnick> WhoNeedszzz: tanks for help, i got it working :)
<WhoNeedszzz> chetnick, no problem
<Jburrke> i'm getting some wierd errors in rhythmbox.. it says "couldnt stop playback. unknown playback error"
<Kl4m> ldiamond: where, as in its image file?
<soilworker> menijo_ there's something quite disturbing about your installation
<Jburrke> when i try to play a song D:
<ldiamond> I need config.gz
<prodigel> wine
<menijo_> im starting to believe it too
<zeeeee> frank23, i can't find any changelog
<Fishscene> This is truly madening. Ubuntu refuses to talk to any of my Windows machines. Is there further configuration needed? or should Ubuntu 8 be able to browse Windows shares out-of-the-box?
<ldiamond> Instead of /proc/config.gz
<deadsoul> lol, i mean openjdk java runtime
<menijo_> soilworker: if we try one time and then call it a day?
<soilworker> from the top?
<frank23> zeeeee: package-> Download changelog
<makkbe> deadsoul: ok, good luck
<Scunizi> Since I've upgraded printing to my network laser printer creates pages that have drastically enlarged text. One page will take from 2 to 4 pages.  I've changed the ppd file from the propriatory one to foomatic version with worse results. Am I unique? how do I go about diagnosing the solution?
<soilworker> menijo_: I don't mind wasting time, the thing is you can solve your issue
<frojnd> I'm trying to access with sftp and I get error: http://pastebin.ca/1017348
<zeeeee> frank23, thanks
<zeeeee> Kl4m, thanks
<frojnd> I've tryed to add key to ~/.ssh/known_hosts but it's the same error
<menijo_> soilworker: ok
<frank23> zeeeee: np
<soilworker> menijo_: let's get back
<soilworker> menijo: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<Myrtti> frojnd: try to connect to it with plain ssh
<menijo_> soilworker: there was errors during the installation today, when i did upgrade from gutsy
<prodigel> Hi all. Anybody good with wine? I'm trying to run a game with no success and the messages I get don't say much to me
<soilworker> errors?
<Myrtti> frojnd: ssh gives an error message that says which line in the known_host-file you have to *delete*
<jrib> frojnd: verify you don't have a wrong key in there as well
<makkbe> prodigel: what game is it?
<prodigel> makkbe: Risk II
<menijo_> Soilworker: it didnt manage to install éverything.
<frojnd> Myrtti: the esame error
<macdunbar> does anyone know an alternative to system-config-samba?
<Simonft> how do i open the network manager in ubuntu? it crashed
<soilworker> menijo_: could you be more specific?
<Vlet> frojnd: perhaps you have to remove the old entry for that server
<Fishscene> I can ping my Windows File-sharing server, I can connect to it via RDP. Windows clients can connect to the fileserver just fine. I can connect to the server by manually typing in the information for a SPECIFIC share. But I can't browse. Does anyone know how to browse?
<leachim6> I want to run the updater manually
<leachim6> the gui one
<leachim6> how do I do that
<deadsoul> 1    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<deadsoul>           2    /usr/bin/gij-4.2
<deadsoul> *+        3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<leachim6> what's the bin name
<FloodBot1> leachim6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> frojnd: frojnd it doesnt say that the line X on the file needs to be changd?
<leachim6> I didn't flood ...
<Vlet> !enter | leachim6
<ubottu> leachim6: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<leachim6> sorry ....
<deadsoul> how can i run the 3rd one.. i mean what command should i write in the terminal to run it
<Kl4m> just... stop...
<jhb1608> ubottu, can you help me?
<ubottu> jhb1608: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jhb1608> ...
<ldiamond> Where is the running kernel in Ubuntu? where config.gz is
<leachim6> fine , what the name name of the ubuntu gui update notifier binary
<Simonft> leachim6:  lol
<frojnd> Myrtti: yep apperantly I must delete keys, I've reinstall...
<menijo_> soilworker: errors occured in the end of the upgrade. Thats all i can remember and i just klicked ok dont instal.
<makkbe> prodigel: risk II does not seem to work according to the wine appdb
<Simonft> how do i open the network manager in ubuntu? it crashed
<leachim6> lol : command not found
<macdunbar> leachim6: system - admin - update manager
<Vlet> leachim6: sudo update-manager
<krt> Kl4m: any other ideas what might cause this gui-screwup?
<Kl4m> ldiamond: you probably want the kernel source for the kernel config
<soilworker> menijo_: there's a lack of information that i need to help you
<menijo_> yes i understand.
<soilworker> theres a zillion ways things could be wrong
<Kl4m> krt: absolutely no idea sorry
<gordonjcp> has anything significant changed between gutsy and hardy with the parallel port driver/
<jhb1608> Ok, I have to activate sit0, how do I do that?
<krt> k, thnx anyways
<makkbe> deadsoul: no success?
<Joes> dz
<Vlet> krt: yes, the teamspeak client doesn't use GTK... I'm no expert, so I can't recognize the toolkit it uses.
<deadsoul> no its not
<prodigel> makkbe: this means it's useless to try?
<macdunbar> does anyone know a good samba gui config?
<menijo_> soilworker: this problem was on gutsy too, i did not have sound on flash back then eighter.
<gordonjcp> I can't get wine apps (specifically EPROM programmer software) to talk to the parallel port in Hardy, although it worked in Gutsy
<makkbe> deadsoul: ok, well i've read some more about it, and afaik it has to do with the AWT_TOOLKIT variable that i mentioned eariler
<soilworker> Oh.
<Vlet> krt: whatever toolkit they used to program the client for linux must keep some graphical settings somewhere that for some reason are screwey on your system
<Myrtti> frojnd: I updated my ssh, redid the keys, my ssh client said the line #3 doesnt' match in known_hosts,, I deleted it, tried to login again, success.
<makkbe> prodigel: probably, yes
<jescis> Hello all
<Fishscene> Does Ubuntu NOT automatically browse Windows-domain computers?
<ldiamond> Kl4m: Where is the kernel image?
<NighTi^> how can i make the Gnome Terminal default to Nordic character encoding?
<menijo_> soilworker: those erros i think were about my radeon 9800 drivers
<Myrtti> NighTi^: luit might be one solution
<soilworker> menijo: are you in a desktop pc?
<Kl4m> ldiamond: /boot/vmlinuz-(whatever)
<jaffarkelshac> can i edit the location on the app bar under places?
<jhb1608> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4952014#post4952014 <-- I know it have lack of information.
<menijo_> soilworker: yes
<jhb1608> But I am trying to get the wireless work by activating sit0, but it won't work
<makkbe> deadsoul: try this then, in a terminal AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit /path/to/zend
<deadsoul> makkbe thanks a lot bro.. i really do apreciate it :)
<jescis> will gentoo be recognized if I installed ubuntu on the first disk drive? I can't get the grub for gentoo to work with windows(was hoping ubuntu could help :/)
<NighTi^> Myrtti: ok, i'll look into that. thanks
<makkbe> in one line, and replace /path/to/zend with wherever your zend executable is located
<menijo_> soilworker:and i have soundblaster live 5.1 soundcard
<soilworker> menijo_: let's tray with alsa
<Myrtti> NighTi^: welcome to #ubuntu-fi aswell
<menijo_> ok lets
<deadsoul> ok
<soilworker> menijo_: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<krt> Vlet: looking at the dependencies it just uses xlibs... or uses a hardcoded tk..
<Fishscene> Has anyone here succesfully browsed Windows shares on a Windows Domain?
<deadsoul> ok, i will try it now
<Vlet> krt: yeah, I tried the same. it's obviously not gtk though
<Kl4m> ldiamond: and ... I see I also have a config-2.6.24-16-generic file in /boot
<Vlet> krt: it looks fine on my system though
<menijo_> soilworker: ok done
<soilworker> menijo_ now get to firefox file
<negge> why does the latest set of updates require a restart?
<soilworker> in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<negge> that's not normal right
<soilworker> search for this line : FIREFOX_DSP="none"
<fugitivo> hello
<menijo_> firefox file is where?
<makkbe> negge: it's very normal
<jhb1608> I have issues on wireless
<Vlet> negge: it depends on what's being updated
<negge> makkbe never happened to be before
<jhb1608> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4952014#post4952014
<makkbe> negge: some updates requires a restart
<Kl4m> negge: it's an openssl update. I don't know exactly why but those need an update
<soilworker> menijo_: in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Fishscene> Is anyone here?
<frojnd> I've just installed rtorrent via apt. How can I check what version it is ?
<negge> Vlat I got updates for ssh/ssl and nfs
<negge> guess that's why
<soilworker> menijo_: change FIREFOX_DSP="none" for FIREFOX_DSP="esd"
<ARKANIAD> i am so disappointed!
<fugitivo> any ideas about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<negge> frojnd open synaptic, search for rtorrent and see what the current version is
<mgolisch> is it normal that make oldconfig && make prepare fails on the kernel source?
<frojnd> negge: I am on server.. only command line
<prodigel> makkbe: how did you see risk isn't supported? Is it a blacklist somewhere?
<mgolisch> the nvidia installer wants me to do that
<soilworker> jaja
<Kl4m> frojnd: apt-cache show packagename
<makkbe> negge: http://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2008/msg00152.html
<ARKANIAD> Guys! I AM SO UPSET! i got the new 8.04 and the highest resolution on cd is 800.600
<makkbe> prodigel: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1729&iTestingId=18464
<soilworker> ARKANIAD: Don't be a fool.
<ARKANIAD> what
<soilworker> Plain answer.
<Fishscene> This is a test. test 1 ... 2 Anyone see this text?
<Vlet> frojnd: sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions; apt-show-versions | grep rtorrent
<soilworker> Fishscene: no.
<j1solutions> yes i see that text
<Kl4m> Fishscene: indeed, over 1300 people see it
<Fishscene> Finally. Thanks Soilworker
<menijo_> soilworker: it wont let me to change it to esd
<rexy_> ARKANIAD, it probably defaulted to the standard vesa driver for your video
<Vlet> Kl4m: oh yeah, suppose that's simpler :)
<Kohlrak> i686? What's the 6th pentium?
<zChris> When i mount a nfs share from the server on my client, it mounts as root and libuuid, whats wrong ?
<gronne> I need help please..I've got network issues..
<negge> makkbe you know why I get this when trying to update again:
<negge> The following packages have been kept back:
<negge>   openssh-client openssh-server
<deadsoul> makkbe THAAAAAAAAAAAANKS A LOT BROOOO it works... it does... finally
<ARKANIAD> soilworker: Nvidia 7600 can only go to 800.600? shame.
<Vlet> Kohlrak: wikipedia.org/wiki/i686
<makkbe> deadsoul: glad to help :)
<deadsoul> makkbe i really do apreciate it bro.. thanks again :D
<fugitivo> anyone with a Hauppauge PVR 150?
<soilworker> arkaniad: You need to install the drivers.
<Finiras> can somebody explain to me how to get my scroll wheel on my mouse working with firefox?
<Kl4m> negge: are you on gutsy? if so, don't upgrade
<Fath[0]m> How do I turn off Desktop dimming, so that when I am watching a movie or something on my computer it doesnt go black?
<polpak> ARKANIAD: did you install the nvidia drivers?
<soilworker> ARKANIAD: punk
<jescis> soilworker: Do you think gentoo would be recognized if I installed ubuntu on the first disk drive? I can't get the grub for gentoo to work with windows(was hoping ubuntu could help :/)
<ARKANIAD> soilworker: the whole point was to use the live cd to see if any better than my gutsy.
<makkbe> deadsoul: now you can add this line: export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit to the bottom of your .bashrc file
<menijo_> soilworker: so what do i have to do to change it. it says stop because i dont have enough privilidges
<makkbe> and you won't have to do the same thing every time
<Kl4m> Nvidia series 7 and 8 work fine on the hardy liveCD
<ARKANIAD> hmm
<Kl4m> My screen was 1920x1200 right from the start
<ARKANIAD> but my monitor is screwed. 800.600 is skewed offf screen.
<M1DLG> hello all
<ARKANIAD> and no higher res in the monirot
<soilworker> ARKANIAD: You can do it eitherway just installing the drivers.
<gnuskool> how is performance on intel 855 on hardy?
<jeriath> any preference as to what to format a drive to in linux?
<Finiras> can somebody explain to me how to get my scroll wheel on my mouse working with firefox?
<soilworker> ARKANIAD: Is Gutsy comfortable to you?
<Vlet> ARKANIAD: blame NVidia and ATI's lawyers
<M1DLG> how do I restore my taskbar thing on the bottom of my desktop?
<gnuskool> jeriath: ext2
<gnuskool> jeriath: ext3 is the default, but ext2 is faster
<ABC> i am trying 2 set up a "share" folder on my network, when i try i get this error http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotfilemanagerzi0.png
<soilworker> jeriath: There are greater tools than grub
<Finiras> can anybody help me plz... its very irritating taht i can't use my scroll wheel
<Kl4m> gnuskool: with minimal desktop effects it's ok (if you're talking about the video card)
<krt> Vlet: is your  ~/teamspeak2/TeamSpeak.Conf a human readable ascii file or stores it binary values?
<jeriath> huh soilworker?
<Fath[0]m> How do I turn off Desktop dimming, so that when I am watching a movie or something on my computer it doesnt go black?
<soilworker> jeriath: Mind me, just wrong tabbing.
<menijo_> soilworker: so why cant i change that to esd
<makkbe> negge: do a apt-cache policy openssh-client openssh-server and you will see why
<jeriath> second question....why does it say there is 1.55 GB being used after the format?
<gnuskool> Kl4m: i have turned off compiz and all that but its very slow, slower than when i boot xp
<jeriath> now i cant copy my stuff over :/
<jeriath> from one identical drive to another
<Vlet> krt: binary junk. maybe the packaged is hosed
<soilworker> menijo_: what's the error that shows up?
<Finiras> can somebody explain to me how to get my scroll wheel on my mouse working with firefox?
<jeriath> its extremely full :P
<pretender> Has anyone got koverartist running in ubuntu gutsy.  I cant select case why?
<soilworker> menijo_: Is firefox closed right?
<menijo_> soilworker: its in finnish
<soilworker> what?
<Vlet> krt: perhaps you could uninstall the ubuntu package for it, and try downloading whatever the teamspeak folks offer on their site
<negge> makkbe okay
<kiru> hello
<menijo_> my ubuntu is in finnish
<kiru> i just upgraded to ubuntu 8.04
<krt> Vlet: yap, will try that. thx
<soilworker> menijo_: Do you speak soumi?
<menijo_> soilworker: jes
<menijo_> dont say your finnish
<Fishscene> Would anyone know why I am unable to browse Windows domain computers?
<soilworker> Im not.
<jeriath> anyone know why ext3 uses 1.55 gigs of my free space?
<soilworker> Im just well educated.
<soilworker> So, past me the error
<menijo_> he
<kiru> everything is jerking while trying the 3d desktop effects
<menijo_> :D
<negge> makkbe can you take a look at it if I paste it to pastebin?
<kiru> i have an ati-card
<ABC> i am trying 2 set up a "share" folder on my network, when i try i get this error http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotfilemanagerzi0.png how do i give my self permission
<kiru> maybe this is the problem...?
<makkbe> negge: sure
<negge> makkbe http://pastebin.com/d6ff91fb8
<kiru> after selecting 3d desktop effects, it downloaded the fglrx ati drivers
<menijo_> soilworker: so what can i do when firefox wont allowe me to change this to esd
<gronne> could someone please help me with my network issues?
<kiru> i restarted but nothing is working
<janey> hi
<kiru> could anyone help me pls?
<soilworker> menijo_ i cant understand why cant you change it
<Simonft> !enter | kiru
<ubottu> kiru: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cameron> Somehow I "deleted" my desktop folder. It sits in my trash can. If I open the folder, its another folder called Desktop, I open that, another folder called desktop. It does this, from what I see, 506 times. Nothing in any of these folders other than another folder. I empty trash and it wont go away. Can I sudo empty the trash or something?
<makkbe> negge: basically, it has to do with the priorities of the packages
<kiru> Simonft: thx for advertisement
<negge> okay
<menijo_> soilworker: it shows me international forbidden sing. red sing that has white stripe
<makkbe> negge: what you can do is install both packages manually
<Vlet> jeriath: google for "Reserved block count" to find out why
<makkbe> negge: with sudo apt-get install openssh-client openssh-server
<menijo_> and says that i cannot make the change becouse i dont have rights to do so
<negge> makkbe I'll try that
<kiru> nice help... really...
<kiru> pointing on some behavioural stuff
<negge> I'll see if the GUI updater works (I always update from terminal), if it doesn't I'll do what you said
<Vlet> kiru: do you have a question?
<con-man> finally
<kiru> Vlet: yes
<con-man> Patch 2.4.2 came out
<menijo_> soilworker: wait i said it wrong
<con-man> I wont have to listen to that messed up power word shield sound again
<menijo_> it wont allowe me to save the altered file
<soilworker> oh
<Vlet> kiru: ahh, I see. what type of video card do you have?
<frojnd> I'm trying to run rotrrent and I get: rtorrent: Could not lock session directory: "/muska/mp3s/wildchild/", held by "umbrella:+22462".
<kiru> vlet: ati radeon
<menijo_> soilworker: so it wont let me save the file with esd
<negge> makkbe it worked when I used the GUI:)
<makkbe> negge: ok, goodie
<jeriath> Vlet: what about reiserfs, only uses a few hundred MB
<Vlet> kiru: more specifically, what version?
<kiru> ati radeon 9800 pro
<deadsoul> makkbe: is there anyway to let the ubuntu launch some programs automaticlly when i start the ubuntu... like the startup in windows?
<makkbe> deadsoul: yes, under preferences --> sessions
<soilworker> minejo_ you have all your music and video software off, right?
<techwhosaysnee> Does anyone know why flash games are so laggy in firefox? I can access them fine from Windows. This is happening on both the firefox-2 and firefox-3 installs, and I'm using Adobe's flash plugin.
<Vlet> jeriath: well, ext3 uses 5% by default; if it's your system partition then leave it alone. if it's just a data drive, then you can use tunefs to make it smaller
<deadsoul> for example each time i start the ubuntu i have to type in terminal /opt/lampp/lampp start is there anyway to let ubuntu start it by default once i start ubuntu
<menijo_> soilworker: yes i think so. i havent turned anything on to preserve the soun channel
<jeriath> its a data drive
<deadsoul> ok thank you
<Starnestommy> deadsoul: maybe cron or an init script
<soilworker> try changing the same file in /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc
<kiru> Vlet: ati radeon 9800 pro
<Vlet> jeriath: yeah, I've adjusted mine to be 0% on my data drives
<ABC> i am having troubler with "share" folders can ne one help
<jeriath> Vlet: what is tunefs?   it is a data drive, but that format isnt listed on gparted
<deadsoul> ok thank you bro :)
<jarleih> deadsoul: system - cofiguration - sessions
<jeriath> how?
<Vlet> jeriath: google my friend :)
<M1DLG> how do I restore my taskbar thing on the bottom of my desktop? does anyone know how i fudged it?
<Vlet> jeriath: http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&safe=off&q=%22Reserved+block+count%22+tunefs+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<Fade2Blac> hey do anyone know of a tftp server that will run in ubuntu
<echazan> does the ubuntu update manager 'just work'?
<makkbe> echazan: yes
<makkbe> Fade2Blac: gftpd
<Choicefresh> how do i use the gparted cd again?
<derspankster> M1DLG, do you have a panel at top?
<M1DLG> yes
<jescis> can no one help me out? :(
<Bakefy> Anyone feel like helping out a nice guy with installing a scanner?
<Choicefresh> oh yeah, lemme check the forum
<Choicefresh> once sec
<menijo_> /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc doesent exist
<Finiras> can somebody explain to me how to get my scroll wheel on my mouse working with firefox?
<echazan> Choice, the gparted disk is bootable.
<Fade2Blac> is that ftp server or a tftp server makkbe its 2 different protocalls
<derspankster> M1DLG, then left click on that panel and click add panel
<soilworker> menijo, lets try with nano
<soilworker> sudo nano /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<menijo_> soilworker: ok. i have no idea what that is
<Choicefresh> yay sudp
<Choicefresh> *sudo
<derspankster> M1DLG, sorry, I meant RIGHT click
<makkbe> Fade2Blac: ftp, sorry
<derspankster> M1DLG, then add new panel
<menijo_> ok im there
<Fade2Blac> ok
<Vlet> Finiras: what version of ubunt?
<menijo_> soilworker: what to do
<M1DLG> ok done, it's not the same as the original panel
<soilworker> check if you can change
<M1DLG> just blank
<makkbe> Fade2Blac: have you tried apt-cache search tftp?
<soilworker> FIREFOX_DSP="none" to FIREFOX_DSP="esd"
<derspankster> M1DLG, you'll need to add what you want to the new bottom panel
<menijo_> esd it was?
<soilworker> yes
<mike> Anyone know why flash games are so slow in Firefox? I'm using Ubuntu 8.04, and it happens with both firefox-2 and firefox-3
<Jburrk1> can anyone tell me how to access my internal hdd?
<M1DLG> ok
<M1DLG> ta
<soilworker> te
<Caram> Hello :D
<soilworker> Jburrk1: Screwdriver and quite a big ammount of curiosity
<M1DLG> i'll ave to add the minimise all to desktop button and the trash and the windows/desktops button
<M1DLG> thanks
<Jburrk1> soilworker: what?
<Vlet> mike: you likely don't have the right video card driver installed
<kitche> Jburrk1: do you mean mount the hdd or something else?
<soilworker> Jburrke: Im a funny person
<Vlet> !resolution | mike
<ubottu> mike: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jburrke> soilworker: lol
<soilworker> Jburrke: if you ask the right question, i might even could help you
<derspankster> M1DLG, you're welcome
<mike> Is it a windows drive you're trying to access, JB?
<soilworker> lol
<Jburrke> soilworker: lol.. well my internal has windows installed
<soilworker> So..
<Jburrke> external has ubuntu
<Jburrke> how can i access my internal from ubuntu
<Jburrke> ^^
<Caram> When I ran qtparted I got "Error: File system was not cleanly unmounted!  You should run e2fsck.  Modifying an unclean file system could cause severe corruption.
<Caram> Error: The file system is bigger than its volume!
<Caram> "
<menijo_> soilworker: is it saved to file if i just shut the terminal
<Caram> should I be worried?
<M1DLG> FIXED thank you m8
<Caram> >_>
<FloodBot1> Caram: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vlet> Jburrke: look in your 'places' menu - you should see it in there.
<Invisionfree> jussi01?
<soilworker> menijo_ check it
<menijo_> ho in earth
<soilworker> Jburrke: by access you mean modify, view, play
<menijo_> ou you mean browser
<Jburrke> Vlet: it's not.. last night i was able to access it with some help with people by doing a few strings of terminal commands
<soilworker> check if changes
<soilworker> were made
<Caram> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11943/
<frojnd> Anyone has an idea why I can't run as a normal user rotrrent? I get following error: rtorrent: Could not lock session directory: "/muska/mp3s/wildchild/", held by "umbrella:+22462". Ive seaerch for any rtorrent if there would be any other instalnce with ps aux | grep rtorrent but there was nothing
<Caram> can I get help on this?
<Jburrke> it had something to do with mounting a drive, or something
<kitche> Jburrke: well if it's not automounted it usually is already you need to mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<place of hard drive{sd1, hda1} /media/windows
<Vlet> Jburrke: you should have written it down then
<Jburrke> i did ><
<soilworker> jaja
<Jburrke> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/jburrke
<Jburrke> that's the string i was told to copy
<kitche> Jburrke: I haven't checked which way ubuntu calls the drives that's why I did sda1 or hda1
<menijo_> Soilworker: changes were made, but not saved at least i think. it wont let me leave from the file without ignoring the chnage
<Caram> >_<
<kitche> Jburrke: and then cd to /mnt/jburrke and it should be mounted :)
<Jburrke> well
<soilworker> menijo_ just reopen it
<Caram> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11943/ <--- Do I have a problem?
<Jburrke> when i type that string that i just posted i get "fuse: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/jburrke: no such file or directory"
<menijo_> no it did not change it
<kitche> Jburrke: is the directory made?
<soilworker> menijo_: so try again
<Jburrke> kitche: i'm not sure ><
<Jburrke> kitche: how can i check?
 * Caram pounds his head into the wall
<kitche> Jburrke: ls -l /mnt/jburrke
<makkbe> Caram: easy...
<Jburrke> kitche: no it's not
<makkbe> i am thinking
<zChris> When i mount a nfs share from the server on my client, it mounts as root and libuuid, whats wrong ?
<soilworker> you.
<kitche> Jburrke: well you need to make it first with sudo /mnt/jburrke
<menijo_> soilworker: i have a problem, i would need to kinda save this change in terminal, but how. It advises to type^x to quit
<Caram> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11943/ What does it mean by "The file system is larger than it's volume"?
<menijo_> but nothing happens
<Jburrke> kitche: can you tell me the whole command?
<zChris> soilworker: helpfull...
<Simonf1> can someone help me with my broadcom?
<soilworker> zChris: laughing is great for trouble.
<menijo_> soilworker: I need key kombo for the noob, please :)
<soilworker> menijo_ so you cant modify it with nano?
<Caram> Argh.
<menijo_> yes I can
<Jburrke> is it sudo mount /mnt/jburrke?
<soilworker> so?
<zChris> soilworker: if you dont know, dont reply, easy as that :)
<menijo_> dont know how to save it
<soilworker> zChris: I knew.
<vincenzo> Can I ask here about SSL-bug?
<soilworker> zChris: I just hate people with 0 humour.
<soilworker> Good luck with your issue.
<rcarcamo> lol
<kitche> Jburrke: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/jburrke
<zChris> soilworker: I also hate ppl with 0 humour
<Simonf1> I need help with a broadcom
<vincenzo> How do I fix aothorized_keys?
<con-man> I need to run a .net executable in wine any suggestions?
<soilworker> menijo_: so..
<Jburrke> kitche: mount: can't find /dev/sda2/mnt/jburrke in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Simonf1> !wine | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<menijo_> soilworker: so should i type ^x and enter to exit and savve? or what?
<cheeseboy> can anyone help me with wubi?
<soilworker> yes
<Simonf1> cheeseboy: ask a question
<makkbe> con-man: that is not possible i am afraid
<soilworker> that's pure magic
<con-man> Simonf1: Im using wine, its not working
<Caram> I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/11943/ when I ran QTparted. What's wrong?
<darkone1687> I was having problems with my sound quality so I uninstalled alsamixer and reinstalled it and now it says I don't have a sound card installed
<makkbe> con-man: the .net framework is not a part of wine
<menijo_> or is it done when its done like in unix?
<con-man> makkbe: QQ
<zChris> When i mount a nfs share from the server on my client, it mounts as root and libuuid, whats wrong ?
<soilworker> menijo_ it's done
<Caram> I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/11943/ when I ran QTparted. Any ideas on what's going on?
<menijo_> soilworker: ok
<makkbe> Caram: what were you trying to do with qtparted?
<fiyawerx> Anyone else having problems with firefox just randomly crashing when using gmail?
<makkbe> Caram: if you try with gparted instead, what happens?
<soilworker> fiyawerx: Nothing is random
<crf> fiyawerx yeah, using various websites
<Choicefresh> makno
<Caram> I just opened it
<phixxor> hey guys, I need to do a backup of my mac, and I have enough space on my ubuntu computer to do so. can I just drag and drop the contents of / to a folder on my ubuntu computer?
<Choicefresh> makkbe: no
<fiyawerx> soilworker, it just seemed to start happening for me today
<crf> just disable some of the plugins fiyawerx
<Caram> with GParted it wont let me resize my ntfs partition
<friel> Got a Dual Montior Issue, Main monitor is no longer working on an extended desktop. anyone got any experience with this?
<menijo_> soilworker: it made an file named firefoxrc.save
<Slart> phixxor: you should ask some macintosh people that question
<Caram> It also shows my ntfs partition as "active"
<soilworker> menijo_ delete, rename
<kitche> Jburrke: space between /dev/sda2 and /mnt/jburrke
<Slart> phixxor: I don't think it would work on a linux system though.. copying the /proc structure might not be in your best interest
<makkbe> Choicefresh: no to what? :)
<soilworker> fiyawerx: It's JUST in Gmail site?
<phixxor> slart: ok. I was wondering if any ubuntu people would have any insights,
<Choicefresh> no, i don't have problems with gmail in firefox
<fiyawerx> soilworker, that i've noticed, it crashes when i click sign out
<Choicefresh> not since a while ago
<Choicefresh> try leaving a bug at bugzilla.mozilla.org, but try ff3b5 first
<makkbe> Caram: unmount it
<Jburrke> kitche: fuse: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/jburrke: No such file or directory
<fiyawerx> nod using ff3b5, will try to narrow it down more
<menijo_> soilworker: hah no permission to delete the file
<DShepherd> fiyawerx, maybe its some addon you have installed?
<makkbe> Choicefresh: i think it was fiyawerx who asked that question, not me :)
<cheeseboy> anyone help with wubi?
<menijo_> im starting konsidder fully re-install.
<UneSourisVerte> Hello
<Caram> makkbe, it's still showing it as "active"
<kitche> Jburrke: did you sudo mkdir /mnt/jburrke like I said?
<Caram> while my ext3 isn't shown as active.
<Choicefresh> makkbe: oh
<nassty> hello there, anybody checked out the Eusso usb wireless adapters ?
<makkbe> Caram: weird
<crf> Is there an archive program that shows permissions of files within an archive?
<soilworker> fiyawerx: What happens if you click on another button
<soilworker> menijo_: I'll advise that
<nassty> !essuo
<ubottu> Factoid essuo not found
<nassty> !eusso
<ubottu> Factoid eusso not found
<Caram> There's an option to make unactive
<soilworker> fiyawerx: let's say in Compose
<Jburrke> kitche: sorry, forgot.. okay, it returned a blank entry box thing
<Jburrke> now i put that string i pasted earlier, right?
<Caram> I just dont want to screw up windows.
<Slart> phixxor: I don't know how much the macintosh people have changed the basic linux system... but as I said.. I don't think a plain old, drag and drop copy would work.. you've got permissions to worry about.. and stuff you might not want to copy
<Caram> Apart from how it comes screwed up out of the box
<Caram> :P
<newair> Do proprietary DVD drives normally get rejected from Ubuntu?  Like one from an old HP computer? VLC rejects my DVD movies and also MoviePlayer Totem rejects my stuff.
<menijo_> soilworker: allthough same problem would be there, because it was there when i did my first ubuntu install
<makkbe> Caram: can you still boot into windows?
<Caram> yeah
<makkbe> if so, try doing a chkdisk in windows
<soilworker> menijo_: there's one more thing to try
<Slart> newair: installed the libdvdcss thingy?
<Caram> okay
<soilworker> today, tomorrow i'll dream like 25 more
<Caram> Ill be back in an hour :P
<phixxor> slart: yeah, I was wondering if I could use rsync
<RickX> my windows seem to have lost the top bar with the window controls in them. Can anyone tell me how to get them back?
<menijo_> soilworker: one more? what could there be
<kitche> Jburrke: yes
<makkbe> RickX: are you using compiz?
<UneSourisVerte> See you later !
<soilworker> menijo_: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla arts
<Caram> ...
<Jburrke> kitche: awesome.. thanks, a lot
<RickX> makkbe, I don't think I am.
<RickX> I should have 4 vitrtual desktops, too, and I don't.
<soilworker> rickX, you'll need like 3 pairs of extra eys
<Slart> phixxor: that's just an alternative to the copying problem... you'll still have to select what you want to copy
<makkbe> RickX: when the windows decoration dissapears it is usually due to compiz
<makkbe> the desktop effects that is
<menijo_> soilworker: it wont find it
<RickX> makkbe, how do I turn it off?
<newair> The libdvdcss was attempted with apt get.  I got a message that it was a dependent program. Not able to get or install.
<D3RGPS31> how do i refresh iptables so the ports i opened are opened?
<makkbe> RickX: preferences --> appearence --> desktop effects
<makkbe> or something
<friel> Sorry to ask again, But i'm having an issue with dual monitor support, My main monitor refuses to work, Ati Cataylst center is reporting both as DVI connectors, Should it be reporting one as VGA ?
<Slart> D3RGPS31: iptables doesn't need refreshing.. if you changed something it's changed when the command returns
<soilworker> menijo_ http://developer.songbirdnest.com/nightly/builds/linux/i686/Songbird_0.6pre_20080501_linux-i686.tar.gz
<RickX> rats, I think I just turned them on.
<D3RGPS31> Slart: the changes i've made haven't been put into effect, the commands were valid and showed up on status as working
<D3RGPS31> Slart: but they don't work when i have a client test them
<menijo_> ok how to isntall that?
<setner> hi everyone
<Slart> D3RGPS31: are you working directly on the iptables then? not using some other firewall software?
<RickX> makkbe, there is no button to turn them off, just enable.
<soilworker> it's a tar.gz
<D3RGPS31> Slart: yes, just iptables
<zChris> When i mount a nfs share from the server on my client, it mounts as root and libuuid, whats wrong ?
<makkbe> RickX: there should be a "no effects" button or the like
<menijo_> yes. it seems to open in a window
<brentc4m> can someone explain why an apt-get upgrade would hold back openssh-server and openssh-client? trying to clean up after the vuln
<phixxor> does anyone know if gparted works on intel macs?
<phixxor> the gparted cd
<chetnick> anybody plays CS on ubuntu (wine)? How can i set resolution? It cant do it trough options-video in CS. ?
<Slart> D3RGPS31: what kind of commands have you tried?
<kitche> zChris: well it will mount as root not sure what the group is though
<RickX> when I try to goto system-preferences-windows, I get an error window manager unknow.
<soilworker> menijo_ it's already downloaded?
<zChris> kitche: for me it mounts as libuuid, and for a friend of mine it mounts as his user
<menijo_> soilworker: yes
<Slart> chetnick: have you checked the application database? might be some hints there
<RickX> how can I kill whatever manager is running, and restart metacity?
<makkbe> RickX: hum...
<D3RGPS31> Slart: http://pastebin.com/d61c0b8bc
<menijo_> and it opens library and lots of different files
<chetnick> Slart: i am looking at it right now ... :)
<andresj> hello. my sound is not working. not flash, not kde4 nor aplay produce anything in my speakers. I don't know what could've caused it, but it was working fine yesterday...
<soilworker> menijo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<makkbe> RickX: metacity --replace
<Slart> D3RGPS31: looks correct.. but I haven't messed with iptables for a long time.. you're running this on a computer directly connect to the internet?
<Eighth> Hi i was just wondering if im using a usb mouse and keyboard i dont need the psmouse module right? :)
<RickX> makkbe, metacity is back...
<D3RGPS31> Slart: no, through a router with firewall disabled
<RickX> will it stay as the default?
<makkbe> andresj: try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<andresj> makkbe: I already tried it :(
<Slart> D3RGPS31: setting up port forwarding for something? are you sure the ports are forwarded properly?
<makkbe> RickX: try restarting your X server with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace and you will find out
<menijo_> soilworker: ok now its installed, should i try if sites work or is there more?
<D3RGPS31> Slart: port forwarding isn't needed in the router, the firewall is disabled
<soilworker> just go!
<andresj> makkbe: and I jsut did it again, too. but aplay still does not work
<soilworker> jaja
<compy> could someone point me in the right direction to do this:  Have my ubuntu box have all my music and then over the network beable to connect to it and stream/play the music from my ubuntu box?  Should i use xbmc or mythtv or what?
<menijo_> hooray for the sausage party. no sound what so ever :( saddly
<soilworker> well.
<soilworker> This has a good finale at least.
<soilworker> Your issues are with alsa
<newair> Slart: so DVD players normally work with Ubuntu?
<Slart> D3RGPS31: well.. as I said.. afaik iptables works instantly.. no need to "activate" the rules or "refresh" anything..
<FooAtari> what are you streaming to compy?  kind of lost me a bit
<RickX> makkbe, no, metacity didn't stay.
<soilworker> menijo_ backup your info, and format your hd
<Slart> D3RGPS31: but iptables are messy to work with.. hundreds of ways of making a mistake =)
<Finiras> how do i see whether i have the x86 or x64 version of ubuntu installed?
<makario> newair: http://lifehacker.com/350015/enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-two-commands But only if it's legal in your country.
<soilworker> i wouldn advise installing hardy heron
<Slart> Finiras: lsb_release -a
<Starnestommy> Finiras: uname -m
<menijo_> soilworker: thats it, thank you wery wery much for you patience and help. At least I learned alot about ubuntu. I will re isntall. Thank you for all the help. cheers
<crackerjackz> im using gentoo any idea why emerge vDNu dbus | wgetpaste is pasting the wrong thing
<soilworker> I see you more comfortable with gutsy
<crackerjackz> i asked in #gentoo but they seem to be ignoring me
<Slart> newair: well.. it's always worked for me.. I'm not sure I've tried using a .. ahem.. regular.. commercial dvd
<menijo_> It was a long day :D
<Starnestommy> crackerjackz: this channel is for ubuntu support, not gentoo
<jeriath> so i set the reserved block count to 0 and i still have 1.55 GB being used on my ext2 drives :/
<makario> My hard drive is currently partitioned so that I can not add an extra partition for swap. Is swap still recommended?
<soilworker> jaja, it was
<andresj> aaahhhh! it was on mute! sorry ;)
<Finiras> ah.. so x86_64 means that I have the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<crackerjackz> i understand that Starnestommy but my distros channel is not helping me
<Slart> Finiras: yes
<soilworker> what time is in Suomi?
<Finiras> ty
<crackerjackz> if some one here has the answer it would be greatly appreciated
<compy> anyone ^^
<joe_> ola
<FooAtari> yeah makario
<menijo_> its 2.30 am
<makkbe> andresj: lol
<FooAtari> compy, what are you streaming to?
<makario> FooAtari: Okay. I'm guessing swap files are the way to go?
<soilworker> menijo_ go sleep and dream about alsa
<menijo_> night and im going to work at the morning :D
<soilworker> here's just 08
<compy> FooAtari: so have my music on my ubuntu box and steam it to my mac
<FooAtari> It's not the best idea to go without one. you might be ok if you have a lot of ram...
<menijo_> yes I will do that. thanks again and bye :D
<linkmaster03> I cannot use "java" as a command in my terminal, even though I have JRE installed... Java applets in Firefox work fine, what's wrong?
<compy> over network
<RickX> makario, OK... metacity --replace restarted metacity, and my previous settings. Saving the sessions made things permanent.
<Nith> makario: swap files  are always recomended unless you've got a massive amount of ram
<Nith> linkmaster03: prolly your path, check if the binarys are in your path
<newair> Slart: Thank you.  I guess I will just live with it for now. Got to go
<dopievoli> I've installed some metacity themes yet it does not show, is there a fix?
<menijo_> its so hard to part after this long stucle :D ok il go il go :D
<crackerjackz> can some one here help me with wgetpaste
<Slart> newair: bye
<soilworker> harder.better.faster.stronger
<FooAtari> hmmm.  I just setup a share when I was accessing music from my windows PC.  Other than that I use mediatomb to stream to my PS3
<RickX> is there any utility that applies gtk themes to KDE apps in Gnome?
<Lancej> Anyone know why fdisk -l would list /dev/sda1 as a partition but it wouldn't actually show up in ls /dev and couldn't be mounted? (/dev/sda should have a NTFS partition on it)
<ArthurArchnix> Well, I've just reinstalled and it hasn't fixed my problem of random lockups/freezes/x-restarts. I'm on all intel hardware that's been really well supported since feisty. Anyone come across something similar?
<vlt> Hello. There are various ways to install Ubuntu. I'm ssh connected to a netbooted Debian with an empty hard disk and the install dvd iso mounted. Any chance to run the installer from the dvd (w/o sitting in front of the machine)?
<lusepuster> Goodmorning! Since a few days ago, I get the error message at login that it fails to initialize HAL. Sucks, because it means that my power management on my lappy doesn't work. Tried googling but can't seem to find anything newer than Dapper. Does anyone know what might be up?
#ubuntu 2008-05-14
<Nith> ArthurArchnix: As soon as I turned off compiz, all my problems went away
<linkmaster03> Nith: i found the binary, but the link is broken. where should it go to?
<ArthurArchnix> Nith: Yup. I've uninstalled compiz and use metacity without compositing.
<kenan__> Hi, I have an ATI 1100 and the problem that happens in Ubuntu is that randomly, the screen turns white and I can't get back to my desktop and am forced to restart my computer. I have looked all around the forums and can't find a fix and it doesn't seem many people have this problem. How can I fix this, it makes Ubuntu unpractical for me because the white screen can come up at any time and there is no cursor, panels
<kenan__> , etc.
<Nith> linkmaster03: mine is linked to /etc/alternatives/java
<zChris> kenan__: try fedora
<linkmaster03> Nith: same here :( what should I change and how?
<FooAtari> tried installing drivers using the driver manager kenan__ ?
<makkbe> RickX: if you open up cgonf-editor and go to /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default, what does it say?
<Nith> linkmaster03: which java package did you install?
<ArthurArchnix> The kicker is that when I say it locks up.. I mean solid. A hard-reboot is required and there is no information in any logs. Messages.. xlog...dmesg... based on the inability to find any record of an error, I have to think that I'm seeing kernel panics?
<ottothecow> is there a quick way to regenerate all of my keys?
<kenan__> FooAtari: ive tried installing drivers every possible way with no luck
<bassgoon> I have xp x64 and it is installed on an extended partition, if I install ubuntu 8.04 64 bit will it leave xp bootable?
<makkbe> RickX: or just execute gconftool --get /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default
<pteague> what's the package updater for gnome?
<linkmaster03> Nith: i have icedtea and jre6
<Nith> ArthurArchnix: this happened in feisty, gutsy and hardy? thats rough
<mgolisch> hm
<FooAtari> got compiz enabled kenan__ ?
<ArthurArchnix> Nith: No.. Feisty and Gutsy ran like champs. Small problems, but all easily fixable. Sound stuff. Sleep stuff. This is new.
<linkmaster03> Nith: java worked before upgrading gutsy 7.10 to hardy
<kenan__> FooAtari: yes but when im on metacity, it still happens, just not as often
<lusepuster> bump...  Since a few days ago, I get the error message at login that it fails to initialize HAL. Sucks, because it means that my power management on my lappy doesn't work. Tried googling but can't seem to find anything newer than Dapper. Does anyone know what might be up?
<kenan__> FooAtari: and for some odd reason it usually happens when im on firefox
<Nith> ArthurArchnix: what graphics card do you have?
<yeast> anyone here can help me with ubuntu on the mac?
<FooAtari> yeah bassgoon
<Nith> linkmaster03: if you did an upgrade, might wanna try just purge and reinstall
<Nith> linkmaster03: might be faster than searching
<FooAtari> does it happen when using flash or java kenan__ ?
<ArthurArchnix> Nith: intel 945 GM. I've tried setting the driver manually in xorg.conf. i810.. intel... i810 with nodri option, intel with that option, ... nothing.
<Xorothal> hey guys, how can i get grub to load an existing, different menu.lst from an existing, different partition as an option in the boot menu?
<linkmaster03> Nith: which should I use, the official JRE or IcedTea?
<ArthurArchnix> Still randomly locks up.
<kenan__> FooAtari: it happens at random
<RickX> makkbe, it says metacity now. I think it change back when I saved my sessions and logged out/back in
<FooAtari> not sure im afraid kenan__ tried looking through the logs to see if you see anything useful there?
<kenan__> FooAtari: where are the logs?
<Nith> linkmaster03: sorry, I'm a coder so I always install the sun bins
<Nith> linkmaster03: I've never tried icedtea
<linkmaster03> Nith: ok thanks, I found the problem btw. How do I change a symbolic link?
<FooAtari> Erm, I'm running Kubuntu at the moment. In the system menu somewhere.  Perhaps someone else can tell you where there are kenan__ .  Anyone?
<makkbe> RickX: then the problem is solved?
<Nith> unlink <brokenlink>
<RickX> makkbe, yep... thanks.
<Xorothal> how can i get grub to load an existing, different menu.lst from an existing, different partition as an option in the boot menu?
<FooAtari> icedtea works ok for me so far linkmaster03 installed it a couple of days ago
<Nith> then ln -s /your/proper/path/here /usr/bin/java
<kenan__> FooAtari: ah found it
<patifa> Xorothal: I bet chainload will do it
<linkmaster03> Nith: thanks
<Nith> linkmaster03: np, you'll have to sudo that too
<linkmaster03> ok
<Xorothal> patifa: no, i mean get grub to load a menu.conf from another partition
<Nith> ArthurArchnix: I'm sorry, your prob's beyond me
<lorenzo_> hi, my webcam is working but the image quality is quite low. any chance i can get better quality? I am on gutsy, video card intel 945, cam is an old logitech quickcam
<Kohlrak> Some of my folders left teh places menu, any idea how to control that thing to get them back on there?
<Xorothal> patifa: chailnoad doesn't do that
<FooAtari> this might not be much help kenan__ but the most laptop friendly distro I have used was Linux Mint.  I had endless hadware compatibility issues with various distro, but Mint worked from the off.
<nich01> Hey all, Question: I have an issue with a hard drive that I am not able to boot to, but I am able to mount it from a live disk to recover my files, but I am getting error messages telling me that I don't have permission. How can I login using my old credentials to get my files?
<Nith> ArthurArchnix: freezing w/out any logging happened when I had the gfx card restricted drivers installed
<lorenzo_> sorry i meant i am on hardy, 64
<ArthurArchnix> Yeah... I appreciate you chiming up nith ... I'm not alone in having hard hardy problems with x. But the lack of error messages makes it almost impossible to diagnose and solve.
<Finiras> how do I make compiz fusion start by default every time I start ubuntu? right now I have to do the "compiz --replace &" command every time I start ubuntu.
<Xorothal> Finiras: version?
<Finiras> of ubuntu?
<Finiras> 8.04
<linkmaster03> Nith: when using ln -s what's the first path to?
<Xorothal> Finiras: mine does automatically
<linkmaster03> Nith: that you called the proper path?
<Nith> linkmaster03: the target of the link
<Nith> linkmaster03: you said you found your java binary rite?
<linkmaster03> Nith: and the second path is what? /usr/bin/java no matter what?
<linkmaster03> Nith: yes
<Nith> its that
<linkmaster03> ill try it
<Xorothal> Finiras: try installing the tray icon (i forget the package name)
<VentiMocha> exit
<Finiras> ok.. is there any file that I can put a command in that ubuntu runs every time it starts?
<Nith> linkmaster03: the first path should be to the location of the java bin
<Xorothal> Finiras: try installing the tray icon (i forget the package name)
<makkbe> Finiras: if you just go into preferences --> appearance --> desktop effects and enable it from there, does that work?
<linkmaster03> Nith: thanks for your time bro, got it working :)
<zChris> soilworker: if you knew what the solution was you can give me one word to prove it. Only one is needed.. becouse i solved it baby! In your face you elitist!
<Nith> cool
<hollerith> got a problem with gl screensavers and xwinwrap on 8.04 - sound familiar?
<lorenzo_> hi, my webcam is working but the image quality is quite low. any chance i can get better quality? I am on hardy amd64, video card intel 945, cam is an old logitech quickcam
<patifa> Xorothal: I think I figured it out
<Finiras> makkbe, desktop effects isn't compiz fusion
<Xorothal> kk
<makkbe> Finiras: yes it is
<Finiras> at least, if i do it, many of the effects don't work anymore
<makkbe> Finiras: you can choose what level of effects you want in there
<patifa> Xorothal: 'configfile file' to load a conf file, even from another drive.
<makkbe> Finiras: or install compizconfig-settings-manager and control it fully
<Xorothal> patifa: yeah just found that (thx 2 #damnsmalllinux)
<nich01> Would anyone be able to tell me what I need to get access to my password-protected files on a mounted hdd. I know the password, I just need a way to give the info.
<patifa> ahh, ok Xorothal, but at least I learned something new about GRUB while I was at it :)
<makkbe> nich01: in what way are they protected?
<Xorothal> lol
<nich01> makkbe: When I try to cp or mv them I am getting an error that Operation not Permitted (running livecd)
<ottothecow> titties! gnight
<porpoise> HI, is there some command I need to use after plugging in a usb hard drive to make ubuntu detect the drive?
<makkbe> nich01: are they on a ntfs partition?
<legend2440> Finiras: compiz is not listed in System>preferences>Sessions>current session? is metacity listed?
<nich01> makkbe: The files I'm trying to get are on an Ubuntu Partition ext3 /home/use
<nich01> r
<Wolvenhaven> ok, on 7.10 there was an option to run wireshark as root, i cant find it for 8.04, can someone please show me where it is?
<paulcross> nich01, I think thats because you are running on a livecd instead of harddisk.
<phixxor> hey guys I am about to do rsync for some serious backup purposes across a network. Does anyone know how? Does it matter that one computer's rsync is 2.6.3 and the other one is 2.6.4?
<mistopher_> does anybody know projectM?
<cirkit> Hi, can anyone confirm if this is a known issue / reported bug? Whenever my computer goes into sleep / hibernation mode, when my laptop wakes up from these modes again, my sound is completely dead. Alsamixer still loads and all levels are UN-muted still ... lsmod still shows my sound modules (snd_hda_intel) loaded .. all sources can play anything with sound but nothing comes out .... any suggestions?
<Xorothal> Wolvenhaven: they seem to have broken wireshark on hardy
<Wolvenhaven> thanks xorothal
<makkbe> phixxor: that should not matter, no
<mistopher_> I'm having trouble with compiling projectM-libvisual
<phixxor> makkbe: excellent.
<Wolvenhaven> also, how do i add firestarter to my bootup sequence?
<mistopher_> the current release
<mistopher_> with cmake
<mistopher_> on feisty
<jstritar> Ever since upgrading to 8.04, certain applications (Firefox 2, Eclipse) have no network connection? What's causing this?
<nich01> paulcross: I can't book to Harddisk because of a bad IDE cable (replaced). I have a feeling that it corrupted a little
<yeast> anyone here had problems installing ubuntu on a g4 ibook? i can't get the video card to initialize.
<yeast> i'm using 8.04 and the release that says it is for g4s
<yeast> i don't know much about yaboot but is there at least a boot option for going command-line only mode? i used the alternate installer and that worked fine so i am assuming it is just x trying to start that fails. the livecd does the same thing
<porpoise> if the usb hard drive wasn't connected when I booted, there's no /dev/sdb. Do I need to create it manually or is there some hotplug program for ubuntu?
<frojnd> guys. I bought an UPS which is supported by linux. What package should I install so I can see how much time do I have before electricity goes off ?
<andrew___> nich01: if the cable physically frayed, that can be bad.  Do you have a spare hard disk of equal or larger size?
<chetnick> anybody plays CS on ubuntu (wine)? How can i set resolution? It cant do it trough options-video in CS. Is anybody able to set resolution in options - video ? ?
<makkbe> frojnd: have you tried nut?
<nich01> andrew___: It had exposed copper, I swapped out the cable, but unfortunately it had both HDDs on it so both started having the same issues at the same time. I am about to see the file system ATM, but I can't get in to the files because the were in my home folwer.
<nich01> *folder
<frojnd> makkbe: I didn't try it.. I don't know what exists and what not
<phixxor> hey can anyone tell me what options I want to use with rsync to make a simple backup?
<frojnd> makkbe: nut is command line yes ?
<makkbe> frojnd: do an apt-cache show nut and read about it :)
<frojnd> makkbe: I will, thanx
<yeast> anyone have yaboot experience?
<litago> i have a problem with samba, anyone who can help me?
<makkbe> yeast: a little from running Debian on System i, yes
<Fishscene> litago, what's the issue?
<litago> i can found the folder on the other machine with nautilus and network, but i cant mount them
<andrew___> nich01: On the command line, could you do `cat some_file_you_would_like_to_copy > /dev/null ; dmesg | tail`, and paste the results into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/?
<Fishscene> litago, do you get an error message?
<litago> i get an promp screen with username, domain and password
<yeast> makkbe, i guess i should learn about it, but how would i boot to command line only using yaboot loader?
<sidelil> in hardy is it possible to display the name of the mount point of a drive on the desktop instead of the label of the partiton, as it was in gutsy?
<andrew___> nich01: That will try to read (and throw away) some_file_you_would_like_to_copy, then print any errors that Linux sees.
<mollusk> Hey guys has anyone had any success with debcreator?
<makkbe> yeast: there should be a flag...
<Fishscene> litago, you need to enter the username of a user onyour Windows computer, the Domain (or workgroup name) and of course, the password to the user-account
<Lancej> Anyone, I'm trying to mount a NTFS partition, the disk is /dev/sda and fdisk -l shows the partition as /dev/sda1 but /dev/sda1 doesn't actually exist and when I try to mount it it says not found.  Any ideas?
<yeast> makkbe, i better go play with it some more. at first i just wanted to know if anyone else has had a similar video problem with an ibook g4, which is the real issue
<phixxor> has anyone here used rsync to do a backup
<litago> Fishscene: i do, but it just promps again
<hollerith> phixxor:I do rdiff-backup --exclude /dev .... / /dest
<makkbe> yeast: never tried running linux on macs, so no
<andrew___> phixxor: yeah, but you might want to look at rsnapshot if you're doing regular backups.
<hollerith> phixxor: the dots is a long list of excluded dirs
<sidelil> Lancej, what happens if you type ls /dev/sda1
<litago> Fishscene: the computer i'm trying to connect to is an ubuntu 7.10 with samba share
<yeast> phixxor i used to use a mirror command in debian to do backups over ftp, it was easy
<mollusk> I need help guys please help
<Fishscene> litago, are you entering the workgroup of the Windows computer?
<FenderStrat> Lancej what is the exact command you are typing to mount that drive?
<Fishscene> oh nvm
<mollusk> anyone help me
<Lancej> sidelil: ls: cannot access /dev/sda1: No such file or directory
<cirkit> Hi ... does anyone know if lid.sh is related to the laptop lid closing / opening when putting it in sleep / hibernation?
<shane2peru> anyone ever have any luck setting up a TV card on Linux?
<nich01> andrew___: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11953/
<frojnd> makkbe: how is that man nut doesn't exist :( do u know where can I get any info how to configure or use nunt ?
<sidelil> Lancej, and ls /dev/hda1 ?
<frojnd> nut
<shane2peru> Kworld is the version, I would really like to get it working with Ubuntu
<phixxor> hollerith, andrew__, yeast, I'm doing it from a mac, which I know has rsync, so I don't want to install any other programs. also this is just a one time thing probably
<Fishscene> litago, are you sure that you have permission to read/write to that share?
<hou5ton> someone know where some up-to-date instructions are to get dual monitors working on my laptop?
<Lancej> sidelil, same thing.
<shane2peru> anyone have any ideas, or can point me to some guides worth looking at?
<sidelil> Lancej, have you got gparted installed?
<Lancej> sidelil, yeah.
<makkbe> yeast: try adding video=ofonly to the /etc/yaboot.conf
<hollerith> phixxor: I think rsync is same
<litago> Fishscene: I'm not sure about anything now :P i followed this guide http://howtoforge.com/ubuntu-home-fileserver-p3
 * milia akuei thn urania musikh tu zalman anemisthra tu
<yeast> makkbe i tried that as it was an example of a flag on the livecd, it didn't help
<Fishscene> litago, are you using Ubuntu 7 or 8?
<sidelil> Lancej, try having a look at what it says about your partitions. Is it the same as fdisk?
<litago> Fishscene: 8.04
<litago> and the "server" is 7
<hollerith> rdiff-backup uses rsync
<makkbe> yeast: ok, then i don't know...
<Lancej> sidelil, yeah it shows the NTFS partition as /dev/sda1
<yeast> makkbe, i mean i tried that at the boot prompt. i cannot get into the system to edit etc/yaboot.conf
<mollusk> So has anyone had luck with debcreator?
<Finiras> are there any alternatives to gimp, maybe with more features?
<makkbe> yeast: if you press ctrl+f1 after boot, you should get a console
<legend2440> Lancej: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<hellues> hey
<Fishscene> litago, that looks complicated. For me, I just created a folder, right-clicked > Sharing options. Enabled it and installed the needed packages. Then restarted my computer.
<litago> Fishscene: maybe i should restart it, hmm... trying it now
<sidelil> Lancej, does it find any error on that partition? If you doble click it, it might say something
<andrew___> nich01: Eek... that goes over my head a bit, but it looks to me like either your hard disk, or your motherboard, or both, have been damaged.
<hellues> i ask a quenstion is there a channel about how to prepare system requirement spesification ?
<Fishscene> :P
<Lancej> legend2440, I've done the stuff there, it's not working
<hollerith> has xwinwrap glmatrix and 8.04?
<hollerith> anybody
<yeast> makkbe, no console. must be locking up completely
<Fishscene> litago, yea, restarting the computer was a necessary step to enable samba filesharing.
<Lancej> sidelil, it says "Unable to read the contents of this filesystem!"
<phixxor> how does this command look? rsync -aNHAXx --protect-args --fileflags --force-change / root@remote_address:/Volumes/Backup/MyClient
<litago> Fishscene: i've restarted samba deamon
<nich01> andrew___: Well, I thank you for your time. *glare at IDE cable.* I'll get the hammer and the fdisk. :)
<sidelil> Lancej, is there a windows installation inside?
<hellues> is there a channel for preparing system requirement spesification
<andrew___> nich01: hang on, I'm not quite done :)
<Lancej> sidelil, yes and I can boot into it so I know it works.
<nich01> andrew___: *puts down the hammer*
 * milia sorry for what I 'amed' before. Wrong server :X
<andrew___> nich01: leave your computer off and unplugged from the wall overnight, then try the live CD again.  I've had that work before, but it's unlikely.
<sidelil> Lancej, did you close windows properly? Did you maybe hibernate it?
<mollusk> can I ask a question?
<Fishscene> !ask | mollusk
<ubottu> mollusk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Lancej> sidelil, I shut it down and it finished.
<andrew___> nich01: After that, if you've got another computer you can use, try putting the disks in it and seeing if they work.  If so, it's the motherboard you want to take the hammer to.  If not, it's the disks.
<nich01> andrew___: When I worked for Earthlink, we used to tell people to do to that too. *sigh* lost cause. :)
<hollerith> phixxor:that looks okay but I'd have to check the man pages
<mollusk> Fishscene, I was wondering if anyone could help me using debcreator
<nich01> andrew___: I'll try the latter first. Thank you for the suggestions.
<Fishscene> mollusk, I have no idea what that is. sorry =\
<hollerith> phixxor:I must admit I started using rdiff-backup because I set up rsyncs and they didn't lways run
<sidelil> Lancej, try to boot windows and come back to ubuntu, if it still doesnt work, go back to win and try to type in a command promt chkdsk /f C:
<legend2440> Finiras: did you get compiz problem fixed?
<cameron> Somehow I have 506 folders called "desktop" inside one another in my trash can. If I empty the trash, it will not remove it. How would I get rid of this?
<phixxor> hollerith: eh, that's not that good :/
<Lancej> sidelil, okay, BRB
<mollusk> Fishscene, debcreator allows a person to compile archives into .deb package files
<andrew___> nich01: it's rare, but I really have seen powering off work.  If you know what you're doing, you're probably right about doing the latter first though :)
<orangepeelbeef> how do i configure auto login in kdm
<hollerith> phixxor: not a bug - my own fault not understanding when it would supercede files
<Fishscene> ah
<hollerith> worked a treat the first time...
<nich01> andrew___: It's always fun being new to an OS and having something go wrong that's TOTALLY unrelated to the OS> :) THanks again!
<andrew___> nich01: no problem - good luck! :)
<marshall> anybody here ever played with freebsd?
<j1solutions> marshal: me
<gpled> i have noticed that i can ssh into my box, faster, over the internet, then on my lan. any idea why?  their is a long delay before i get asked for the password
<marshall> wnat do u think about it?
<manzon> Hi
<phixxor> hollerith: yeah, I completely understand -- moving to a clearer program is good when you're able to but I don't really want to mess with it :)
<orangepeelbeef> gpled: dns
<j1solutions> marshall: i like linux better
<andrew___> phixxor: quick sanity check - you're running over a trusted network, right?  Your home LAN or something?  Preferably not wireless?
<phixxor> yes home lan
<orangepeelbeef> gpled: when you ssh it tries to do a lookup on the ip address you are coming from
<phixxor> unfortunately part of it is wireless
<phixxor> but it uses WPA
<marshall> because of the tools that it offers or administration utilities?
<andrew___> If the wireless is doing the backup, you might want to plug it in while copying - wired tends to be faster.
<hollerith> phixxor:just saying careful not switch, rsync is great if you can grok it
<manzon> I'm trying to find someone to help me restore my window manager, I've ended up with an X server with nothing but my background on it .. I'm in terminal using ircII now .. trying to get my desktop back
<manzon> I was switcing over to avant-window-manager and AWK
<gpled> orangepeelbeef: does this show up in a log somewhere?
<orangepeelbeef> gpled: ya somewhere.. try auth.log
<hollerith> manzon:sounds like failsafe mode - try ctrl-alt-break to get back to the login manager
<[GSF]Martin> manzon: restart x?
<gpled> orangepeelbeef: also, is their a way to tell sshd not to worry about dns on lan?
<manzon> hollerith : I have the login .. no problem
<manzon> GFSMartin: X is running fine
<orangepeelbeef> gpled: you can just put a host entry for your machine
<manzon> there's just no window manager
<manzon> or panels
<phixxor> andrew__, hollerith, yeast, this is the command I'm going with, do these look like the right options for a backup? rsync -aHx / phix@192.168.1.44:/home/phix/macbackup
<manzon> or icons
<Dangermouse> manzon: You changed some config file as to watch to launch when you log in right?
<phixxor> Oh I forgot sudo
<orangepeelbeef> gpled: or configure your dns to know that machine ;)
<manzon> it's completely blank ..
<Dangermouse> what*
<[JF]> Hello
<manzon> dangermouse right
<manzon> just that
<Itaku> how do i connect to an apple talk server on ubuntu?
<j1solutions> bsd is a good choice for file server, not a desktop IMO
<manzon> last I did .. was to remove the gnome-panel from the sessions .. and add AWK
<hollerith> manzon: you mean console then startx or graphical login
<[JF]> Is this the help channel for Ubuntu?
<manzon> hollerith: X starts fine by itself .. gives me login screen. I login .. and get my desktop .. but there's nothing ther
<manzon> no panels, no windows nothing.
<Dangermouse> manzon: I cant for the life of me remember what file it is. Something "." in your home dir. You just to launch gnome session or something
<manzon> Dangermouse . but how
<sn00zer> My gnome is crashing on login, what is the text file to manage startup programs?
<manzon> I can't start any .. ahh
<Dangermouse> manzon: try running "gnome-session"
<gpled> orangepeelbeef: hmmm, kind of tricky. im using dhcp to get my ip
<manzon> Dangermouse: the session don't resond to anything
<Dangermouse> manzon: .. whilst thinking about the importance of backing up config files :p
<andrew___> phixxor: Have you started the rsync server on 192.168.1.44?
<manzon> can I launch things INTO the x-session from another tty in terminal
<legend2440> manzon: its gnome-session-properties
<manzon> legend the file?
<phixxor> andrew__ no
<legend2440> manzon: no to start the sessions gui
<gpled> orangepeelbeef: thanks for the help
<manzon> legend : you don't understand
<andrew___> phixxor: I always use SSH instead of an rsync daemon, so I'm not sure how you'd start one.
<phixxor> andrew__ so far it prompted me for my password, 192.168.1.44's password, and hasn't said anything since
<manzon> I cant access terminal from that login !
<[JF]> Excuse my english
<legend2440> manzon: oh ok
<orangepeelbeef> gpled: no prob man
<manzon> I opend a new tty to be able to go find help
<andrew___> phixxor: if it's just sitting there staring at you, it's probably trying to connect to the rsync server that isn't there.
<manzon> and MAN is ircII something else
<phixxor> oh...
<[JF]> I have a question
<phixxor> andrew__ what's the start command?
<manzon> I'm thinking .. that I need to find the FILE that tells x what window manger to use
<[JF]> How do write text in color with XChat?
<legend2440> manzon: what file are you looking for?
<manzon> but I don't know where?
<[JF]> How do I*
<manzon> legend that's what I don't know
<andrew___> phixxor: For the rsync server?  I dunno.  Setting up ssh is generally a better plan, TBH.
<jason_1> is kde4 in the ubuntu  repositories?
<bazhang> jf you dont
<phixxor> andrew__ ssh and then scp? I think rsync uses ssh
<corpsegrinder> yap...
<andrew___> phixxor: it can, if you tell it to.  It doesn't by default.
<bazhang> jason_1, yes install kubuntu-kde4-desktop in hardy
<sn00zer> how do i get gnome to stop crashing on login?
<manzon> I've ran FreeBSD for server for some 10 years tho
<[JF]> ok. thanks
<phixxor> andrew__ oh, maybe I should cancel this command and try again
<jason_1> bazhang, you the MAN, lets hug.
<manzon> How do I start a program in a x-session from terminal in another session ? :(
<jason_1> btw, should i remove kde3 stuff first?
<manzon> if that's possible ..
 * manzon sobbs
<bazhang> jason_1, only if you want to
<andrew___> phixxor: do you have an SSH server running on your Linux machine?
<[JF]> In wich Client could I write text in color?
<phixxor> andrew___: I think so. I'm sshing into it right now
<bazhang> jf in irc the channel controls that outside of your name being highlighted
<andrew___> phixxor: then yes :)
<jason_1> k thx
<sidelil> in hardy is it possible to display the name of the mount point of a drive on the desktop instead of the label of the partiton, as it was on gutsy?
<orangepeelbeef> where is the kdm config
<[GSF]Martin> <-- mIRC
<manzon> legend : do you know if I can use apt-get to remove the whole shabang .. incl. the settings files .. and then readd it again ? with a clean "out of the box" config
<bazhang> orangepeelbeef, tp config what
<jayde_drag0n> hey room.. particularly dumb q.. i'm trying to login to my router.. i did ifconfig and got 192.168.1.102 as the inet addr.. so i assumed thats my router.. but all i get is a page that says "it works!" instead of my login page... have i missed a command to get my routers addy right.. cuz i tried -a.. and didn't get anythign extra to try
<surial> Weird. We just updated our home server's ubuntu, and when I try to mount one of the harddrives (it is in fstab), I get: (loosely translated to english, this version is localized): /dev/sdd1 is already mounted, or /the/directory/im/mounting/on is busy
<orangepeelbeef> bazhang: auto login
<andrew___> phixxor: You should be able to just add "--rsh=ssh" to the command-line (I think).
<phixxor> andrew___ alrigt I'll give it a try, thanks
<surial> But it is not mounted (according to mount with no params) and that dir is just empty.
<bazhang> jayde_drag0n, should be 1.1
<manzon> anyone?
<bazhang> orangepeelbeef, you might want to ask in #kubuntu
<orangepeelbeef> good call thx
<hollerith> phixxor:on the other box you need to do rsync --daemon
<jayde_drag0n> bazhang: guh.. i'm retarded.. thank you
<PCDJ> i am lost with this program lol
<phixxor> hollerith: alright
<PCDJ> how do you install a file that you downloaded?
<bazhang> PCDJ, what file
<PCDJ> sdclone 2.0
<manzon> PCDJ depends on what file that is really
<hollerith> anyone has xwinwrap?
<PCDJ> it is not part of add/remove
<bazhang> PCDJ, is it a deb or tar.gz
<alien697> hello all
<manzon> PCDJ: no I ment .. is it a tar.gz or .dep ?
<[GSF]Martin> PCDJ: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<PCDJ> let me check
<andrew___> phixxor: to be precise, you need to do `rsync --daemon` on the Linux box, or `--rsh=ssh` on the Mac.  Doesn't matter which.
<PCDJ> there is a install.sh
<alien697> i have a question for you guys
<[GSF]Martin> PCDJ: read the link above, it's very useful
<cylux> alien697: Ask =D
<phixxor> andrew____: alright. what if I do both?
<[GSF]Martin> picrures and everything
<[GSF]Martin> *t
<manzon> [GSF]Martin: do you know what file I should look in, to change the window-manager loaded with X ?
<PCDJ> which link?
<[GSF]Martin> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<frogmeat> Hi all, I updated to 8.04 and have the same issue since, my sound card seems to conflict between two programs.  I cannot run game with firefox,  I need ot run the game wiht no sound.  Do I add -nosound to the run command?
<[GSF]Martin> i can take a browse if you want
<[GSF]Martin> do you have alternate window managers installed?
<manzon> Maring me or PCDJ ?
<manzon> martin I ment
<andrew___> phixxor: it'll use SSH rather than the rsync daemon.  Nothing wrong with that, so long as you kill the rsync daemon some time.
<[GSF]Martin> manzon: booting now
<alien697> im just an end user, and was wondering how do you delete files in open office, becouse i dont see a delete command or send to trash.
<alien697> ???
<toktok_> hello - I tried to install the nvidia beta drivers from the nvidia site, and failed - how do i tell ubuntu to completely revert back to its own set of restricted drivers/modules?
<cylux> alien697: What do you mean in-openoffice?
<manzon> Hmm ... I suppose I should install lynx and go on a solution hunt ;)
<polpak> alien697: you don't delete files in openoffice.
<manzon> Martin: thank's
<[GSF]Martin> alien697: delete open office files in open office? afaik you can't do that in word either
<polpak> alien697: you can use your filesystem browser for deleting them
<hollerith> manzon:its somewhere in XSession.d isn't it? /etc/X11
<manzon> hollerith: I don't know :/
<bazhang> alien697, saved where? to desktop or other places use nautilus or just right click on file
<cylux> In your gnome menu, at the top-left of the screen, click on "Places" and then open up one of the folders.
<[GSF]Martin> manzon: i assume you want to change back to metacity?
<manzon> I've only used a GUI based *nix for 3 weeks
<RyanPrior> Can anybody think of a reason my computer might be swapping like crazy when only 35% of my 1GB of RAM is in use?
<Broadcom> !nvidia | Toktok_
<ubottu> Toktok_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<manzon> Martin any will do right now
<bazhang> RyanPrior, what does top say
<hollerith> manzon:you must have just changed it so go huntng with ls -latr?
<alien697> open office word processor
<frogmeat> So I turn computer on, I watch a movie on google, I close browser go to open a game, computer hangs after a few seconds, need reboot.  I think it is sound conflict, should I use -nosound on the launcher?
<tinin> is anyone able to watch their *.3gp cellphone videos with sound?
<bazhang> alien697, but the file is saved where
<manzon> hollerith: what will that help if I don't know what term to serch for
<tinin> !3gp
<ubottu> Factoid 3gp not found
<hollerith> manzon:the last file changed will be at the bottom of the list.
<tinin> !3pg
<ubottu> Factoid 3pg not found
<manzon> hollerith : but yes .. last night
<hollerith> just a hunch
<RyanPrior> bazhang: Top claims that most of my memory is in use, but the System Monitor claims that only 35% is in use.,
<manzon> I insalled ircII after that .. but nothing more
<bazhang> RyanPrior, I would trust top more
<RyanPrior> bazhang: Mem:    969008k total,   950696k used,    18312k free
<manzon> hollerith : can you show me the ls parms again please
<manzon> I can't scroll up in this client
<alien697> where ever it goes when you save
<PCDJ> i can't find a terminal lol
<manzon> PCDJ : it's right besides the any key ;)
<bazhang> alien697, then go to the place you chose to save it and delete that file
<PCDJ> lol
<Mizfar> Hi
<PCDJ> it says run install in a terminal and i am looking for the icon lol
<Broadcom> PCDJ: APPS, accesories
<manzon> PCDJ hit alt+F2
<Mizfar> Umm.. Anyone know how to install the SpeedTouch 330 on Ubuntu 8.04 Server edition. :S
<manzon> write gnome-terminal
<DonnyOsmond> i have a dell e1505 installed 7.10 ndiswrapped the wireless upgraded to 8.04 now wireless doesnt work
<PCDJ> hey i found the anykey!!! wooohooo lol
<alien697> what if i didnt choose a place and it just automatically saved it some where
<Broadcom> DonnyOsmond, is it a broadcom wireless card?
<DonnyOsmond> yeah
<andrew___> RyanPrior: Use < and > in top to change the column that lines are sorted by.  For me, hitting > once sorts by the memory column.  When you're sorting by memory, what are the top 3 processes?
<RyanPrior> bazhang: Top's output still makes no sense though. It lists Firefox as my most memory-using program, yet Firefox is using only 11% of my RAM.
<Broadcom> oh, yea
<eboyjr> How do I delete everything inside of a folder? Like TRUNCATE in MySQL?
<Broadcom> !broadcom > DonnyOsmond
<bazhang> alien697, what the file name, search for it by name
<bo__bo> q
<DonnyOsmond> how do i get wireless back
<alien697> ok 1 sec
<andrew___> RyanPrior: when you close FF, does it stop swapping?
<RyanPrior> andrew___: How do I tell which column top is sorting by?
<manzon> Hey .. isn't BitchX a terminal application ?
<[GSF]Martin> manzon: you have a terminal? does metacity --replace do anything?
<Mizfar> Umm.. Anyone know how to install the SpeedTouch 330 on Ubuntu 8.04 Server edition? I can get it to work on Desktop Editions because of the GUI but am a bit confused with Server.
<manzon> I kind of dislike this ircII
<bazhang> DonnyOsmond, go through the same process or try fwcutter
<manzon> Martin
<manzon> no
<Broadcom> DonnyOsmond, sorry
<legend2440> manzon: do you have a terminal you can enter commands into?
<manzon> Martin: I can't do anything at all from the tty whit the X session
<DonnyOsmond> went through the same process
<phixxor> andrew___ alright, I added -v this time, and it says building file list. so far so good I guess
<DonnyOsmond> to no luck
<manzon> I had to start another tty to get to a terminal
<Broadcom> DonnyOsmond, did you get the private messege from ubuttu?
<Broadcom> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<j1solutions> <-- another successful gutsy to hardy upgrade (that makes 3)
<andrew___> RyanPrior: there's no marker, so far as I know.  Just check which row looks sorted.  Should be fairly obvious.
<manzon> you know ctrl+alt+shit +F%n
<notjohnf> does anyone know how to fix a windows partition
<manzon> err .. minus the shift
<yaman> hi every one
<DonnyOsmond> can i use the card without ndiswrapper
<RyanPrior> andrew___: Okay. My top memory-users are Firefox, Xorg, and Xorg, with 11.7, 7.7, and 7.7 per cent memory usage, respectively.
<DonnyOsmond> that would be easier
<bazhang> !ohmy | manzon
<ubottu> manzon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<manzon> what did I say ?
<bazhang> DonnyOsmond, read that link first
<yaman> any one knows if any problem will happen if i install the ubuntu with xp and vista same time ?
<RyanPrior> andrew___: No way 99% of my memory is in use according to this thing...
<Broadcom> DonnyOsmond, i think you can, put the responce to lspci in pastebin
<j1solutions> manzon: you said SH&T
<manzon> OH Sorry
<bazhang> yaman, install ubuntu last
<manzon> i ment shift
<bintrue|work> Ever since upgrading this morning, I've been unable to telnet into a server and run an application. Did something change that would break this?
<manzon> geez
<andrew___> phixxor: It'll stay on that line for quite a while, if you're copying your whole filesystem over.  Copying everything will probably take many hours, but you'll start getting more interesting messages after a while.
<hollerith> manzon:never mind dumb bot
<manzon> hollerith :(
<j1solutions> manzon: i guess the bot doesn't know what you mean : )
<manzon> :)
<manzon> man my fingers today
<DonnyOsmond> k
<Broadcom> yaman, yea, install ubuntu last,i learned that the hard way
<notjohnf> is it possible to fix a formatted windows partition
<Broadcom> notjohnf, nope
<manzon> j1solutions: they seem to like "hello" on the first date tho
<notjohnf> that was reformatted accidentally
<notjohnf> u serious
<notjohnf> man
<hollerith> manzon:scratch that idea I had - btw can't find my own
<ralos> greetings, i have a question, how do you overide the usb check?  my usb card is fried and it is not letting me boot past the error screen that says usb read error
<notjohnf> no way at all
<Broadcom> notjohnf, been there, done that, but nope
<alien697> oh I see i had to go to home/username/documents   to find it so i can delete it
<bazhang> notjohnf, fix? completely reformatted? then no
<manzon> hollerith : quite A mess I got myself into huh
<yaman> bazhang,yaman, i do have the vista and the xp now installed do you thing its safe to install the ubuntu now ?
<andrew___> RyanPrior: What happens if you close Firefox?
<alien697> thanks man
<[GSF]Martin> alien697: just like in windows ;D
<Broadcom> notjohnf: it sucks
<notjohnf> -Broadcom so i formatted it by accident and i cant get it back
<bazhang> yaman, yes
<manzon> hollerith : I have an idea to a different approach ..
<RyanPrior> andrew___: I can't close Firefox because I use Chatzilla for IRC.
<yaman> bazhang: thanx :D
<alien697> thanks man
<Jack_Sparrow> notjohnf there are some tools you can get to fix that
<jrib> notjohnf: restore from your backups.  If you don't have any than take it as a learning experience
<notjohnf> broadcom: i was trying to format my flashdrive
<Scunizi> notjohnf: might be a better question for ##windows
<blaker> only retards use chatzilla
<Broadcom> notjohnf, nope, but if you dont mind me asking how do you refpormat it by accident
<manzon> hollerith : would it be possible to use apt to completely remove the desktop .. X and all ..
<manzon> and then install it again
<wabiD> is it bad if acpi -V returns 89C
<bazhang> blaker, no name calling please
<notjohnf> i was formatting my flash drive in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> blaker Please keep it friendly
<manzon> It would have to trash the config files too though
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi bazhang
<hollerith> manzon: is it gdm?
<bazhang> hi Jack_Sparrow  :)
<notjohnf> and i was looking at an online thing that had the commands to use
<alice> manzon does X actually run but have nothing starting?
<blaker> Jack_Sparrow: did you get your moniker from a disney film?
<legend2440> manzon: have you tried metacity --replace command?
<blaker> very cool indeed
<Broadcom> notjohnf, http://www.techspot.com/vb/all/windows/t-34639-Recovering-files-after-reformatting.html
<manzon> hollerith : now you made me look stupid .. :( what is gdm ?
<alien697> im used to have the delete button always on the file tab.  Silly me.  = )
<manzon> alice yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | blaker
<ubottu> blaker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hollerith> manzo:opps it would but it would be drastic when its just a little thing away
<bazhang> blaker, be careful
<notjohnf> and i did that and then tried to reboot to see if it worked and it wasnt there
<manzon> it runs but ONLY display my background pic
<manzon> I managed to remove ALL panels
<manzon> all icons
<manzon> and window managers
<jrib> !enter | manzon
<ubottu> manzon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<notjohnf> i go to boot xp and get an error that says unknown format or something
<hollerith> manzon:sorry its gnome you need yep?
<manzon> jrib ?
<jrib> manzon: read what ubottu said
<manzon> hollerith: yes indeed
<bazhang> easy on the enter key manzon
<manzon> jrib: I'm in ircII hard to keep up
<alien697> i have another question is it really true that linux cant get viruses
<alien697> ???
<manzon> and I cant scroll
<andrew___> RyanPrior: Ah, hmm.  Are you sure that it's memory-related, not disk access for some other reason?
<j1solutions> Miklós Vajna has announced the availability of the first preview release of Frugalware Linux 0.9:
<hollerith> manzon:never mind dumb bot
<jrib> manzon: so stop pressing enter so much...
<j1solutions> Vajna?
<bazhang> alien697, pretty much yea
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus | alien697
<ubottu> alien697: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<wabiD> is it bad if acpi -V returns 89C
<manzon> ahh darn it
<manzon> bot again
<alien697> awsome!!!!
<Broadcom> alien697, yes it is true, no one makes them for somthing 1% of people use
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | j1solutions
<ubottu> j1solutions: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> hollerith: no, the bot is directed by humans, so please stop telling people to ignore him
<RyanPrior> andrew___: Well, it could be something else, but the user interface tends to lock up when my disk light is flashing.
<hollerith> manzon:its /etc/gdm/Xession I think
<RyanPrior> andrew___: That makes me think it's swapping.
<hollerith> manzon:its /etc/gdm/Xsession I think again
<ralos> is there a way to bypass the usb check? my card is fried and it will not boot it just gives an error about it not accepting adress
<PCDJ> ty for help :) hopefully i can learn ubuntu enough to be able to be useful to help others
<manzon> Channel : going to leave this terminal for a sec. please don't .. back in a moment ..
<RyanPrior> PCDJ: we hope you do. :-)
<manzon> hollerith I'll check that out now
<manzon> hang on
<alien697> but is it possible for people to get your private info through linux os
<Broadcom> PCDJ: all you have to do is learn to use google
<bazhang> alien697, if you are not careful sure
<hollerith> manzon:have you got ~/.xsession-errors?
<alien697> mmm
<pen> I have a serious problem now, after I done thissudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, now I can't boot with high resolution
<pen> help
<alien697> you guys are COOL!!!!
<bazhang> alien697, linux does not make users more wise
<Jack_Sparrow> alien697 this is the support room, your questions are more suitable for #Ubuntu-offtopic
<alien697> lol
<klepto> does anyone run ubuntu on their macbook pro?
<klepto> how's the experience?
<andrew___> RyanPrior: Yes, that makes sense.  The only other thing I know to do is to start killing processes until the program goes away.  That could destabilise your system enough to require you to reboot, but nothing more so long as you steer clear of sudo.
<bazhang> chit chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus alien697
<Broadcom> klepto, im on a powerbook
<ralos> hey, how do i continue to boot, it stopps at a ub error?
<alien697> ok
<Broadcom> klepto, if you want more info, google macbook ubuntu
<klepto> Broadcom, Im downloading Ubuntu right now
<andrew___> RyanPrior: how do you feel about that plan?
<klepto> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro Im on this page, its informative
<cylux> Hey guys, what's the best audio player in your opinion? I want ease of use and simplicity. I am on rhythmbox now.
<klepto> Just asking hows the experience, wireless especially
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ari_stress> morning all
<Broadcom> klepto, good are you downlaoding the ppc version?
<klepto> no, Intel.
<notjohnf> -Broadcom have you tried this method of recovery
<alien697> Thanks your all a big help. bye now = )
<Jack_Sparrow> klepto It helps to have a hardwire connection for the initial updates and broadcom driver setup
<ralos> does anybody know how to continue to boot after a usb error?
<PCDJ> i am feeling stupid here lol how do you load a script in xchat once it is installed?
<Broadcom> notjohnf, nope
<Jack_Sparrow> ralos have you tried to disable usb in the bios so it isnt seen on boot
<klepto> I can do both, but I prefer wireless, good tip thanks
<b0xx> ./load -rs scriptname
<b0xx> ?
<PCDJ> ahh ok ty
<ralos> i will try that, thanks
<klepto> I miss gnome and I want to try compiz
<Broadcom> klepto, bradcom is really hard to set up sometimes, just warning you
<m_tadeu2> how can I beep from the shell?
<klepto> I think I'll manage, I've been using slackware for years =P
<pen> I have a serious problem now, after I done this sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, now I can't boot with high resolution
<Broadcom> klepto, are you sure that the macbook is intel based?
<Jack_Sparrow> klepto /join #Compiz
<klepto> lol yes
<[GSF]Martin> m_tadeu2 man beep
<notjohnf> broadcom, thanks for that site
<klepto> 2.2 intel dual core
<notjohnf> broadcom, thanks a million
<hollerith> pen:its changed your xorg.conf to safe settings
<Broadcom> klepto, ok, just making sure
<darrend> so which debian maintainer is running to the hills tonight after his SSL/SSH/VPN fiasco was discovered I wonder.
<pen> hollerith, how to change it back?
 * darrend grumbles about the amount of key management work to do
<[GSF]Martin> pen: sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf iirc
<hollerith> pen:you have to manually edit the file to add the higher modes
<[GSF]Martin> add your resolution back in
<pen> hollerith, btw, I did check xorg.conf, nothing actually changed by that consol-setup
<Jack_Sparrow> [GSF]Martin Please suggest gksudo for gui apps.. it is important
<j1solutions> darrend, tell us about the fiasco?
<pen> [GSF]Martin, iirc?
<[GSF]Martin> "if i recall correctly"
<hollerith> pen:if they don't work you have watch it hang
<Jack_Sparrow> [GSF]Martin Please note  it is X11 not x11
<ajonat_> does anyone know when then fixes for openssl/etc. are going to be available for download? apt-get update && apt-get upgrade gives me nothing :(
<klepto> downloading ubuntu at half a MB per second, not bad
<darrend> j1solutions: security announcements
<[GSF]Martin> Jack_Sparrow: right
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<pen> hollerith, something is wrong with initramfs
<darrend> j1solutions: USN-612-1 USN-612-2 USN-612-3
<notjohnf> broadcom, would you sugguest trying to go to a professional if possible or trying myself
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | j1solutions
<ubottu> j1solutions: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pen> hollerith, because the command I use reconfigure that thing
<hollerith> pen:it din't change anything?  Is the right /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> j1solutions, please take chit chat elsewhere thanks
<pen> hollerith, it didn't change xorg.conf
<pen> hollerith, it only change initramfs
<Jack_Sparrow> ajonat_ they are done, just waiting for the mirrors to update
<Zefir> Could someone help me? I wonder what is it that the guy is using in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPecBxM2f6c&feature=related It's on the top of the screen, he's doing some pretty neat things with it at the end.
<Broadcom> notjohnf: cant make the recomendation myself, try on #ubuntu-offtopic
<hollerith> pen:its meant to.
<andrew___> j1solutions: see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2 for discussion and how to fix the problem.
<ajonat_> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> notjohnf google up hirens cd
<pen> hollerith, is there a way to revert back to the origianl initramfs?
<Jack_Sparrow> ajonat_ np
<pen> hollerith, I hope this would solve my problem
<hollerith> pen:it doesn't change initramfs
<pen> hollerith, how do you know
<Mizfar> Could someone help me to install the SpeedTouch 330 on Ubuntu 8.04 Server edition, please? I can get it to work on Desktop Editions because of the GUI but am a bit confused with Server.
<pen> hollerith, because after I finish the configuration, it calls update-initramfs
<hollerith> pen:post that dpkg-configure again I must hav missed something
<Manzon> I managed to get it up in Xfce now
<Manzon> :)
<halycon> does anyone have any experience configuring a ATI Radeon AIW 8500, it keeps losing the display settings everyonce in a while when i reboot, it will say im running in a low resolution mode and I cant get the ATI drivers installed and I have no idea what drivers it is using or what drivers to use for my card
<hollerith> manzon:you ran start-xfce from the console?
<SpeakerMania> Hello all, is there a small, light-weight, efficient and simple-to-use video capture program?
<bazhang> Zefir, you want compiz fusion; that is beryl and not around anymore
<pen> hollerith, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Manzon> hollerith: no .. it was one of those solutions so close you can't see them
<marpstar> halycon: have you tried ENVY?
<Zefir> bazhang: I have compiz-fusion, but I don't have the neato taskbar on the top...
<Manzon> hollerith: from the login screen
<Broadcom> SpeakerMania: use google, probobly better than the irc
<pen> hollerith, I was trying to change the font, but it obviously break something
<SpeakerMania> halycon: Ditch ATI and get a nVidia chipset.
<halycon> marpstar: no what is ENVY?
<PCDJ> i got the program installed with terminal it said it made directory xchat/sdclone i know /load -rs but do not know how to find directory or what file ext to use with /load
<Manzon> hollerith: just click sessions and I changed it there
<Manzon> I spend hours on this ... doh
<bazhang> awn most likely Zefir
<halycon> SpeakerMania, I will the next comp i get
<marpstar> halycon: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<hollerith> manzon:you have a gnome sessino to try check the xsession-errors in /home/you
<halycon> hardy heron
<Fishscene> Zefir, that person in the video seems to have a lot more effects than are available to Ubuntu by default
<SpeakerMania> Broadcom: I have; there are so many to choose from. I was hoping someone here has experience in this case.
<Manzon> well .. thank's for you help guys ... my third week on Ubuntu, and very happy with it :)
<Manzon> hollerith:  ok
<nohelphere> im running ubuntu-serve ron top of kubuntu but its a general question about getting qemu to have a different IP than the host
<pen> hollerith, is there a way to revert back the changes it made to initramfs?
<SpeakerMania> halycon: Smart move. And sorry. I have no experience with ATI cards.
<marpstar> halycon: envy is a program that will automate your driver install:  http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<Zefir> Fishscene, I can see that. I just wondered if any of you knew that taskbar, 'cause it really got me intrigued...
<mklebel> has anybody setup a fake raid0 with 8.04?
<Manzon> hollerith: can I start up a gnome session in another tty ?
<Manzon> or what do you mean?
<nohelphere> is im running ubuntu-serve ron top of kubuntu but its a general question about getting qemu to have a different
<nohelphere> there a way to acomplish that goal/
<halycon> oh awesome ill see if that works
<hollerith> manzon:you have a couple of session on your chooser to try, xfce, gnome failsafe-gnome
<hcid> Hola
<hollerith> pen:try sudo dpkg --configure -a let me know
<Fishscene> ﻿Zefir, you mean the dock at the top? No, I don't know how he got that :S
<Broadcom> SpeakerMania, i use dvcapture on my pc, not sure if it works for ubuntu
<hollerith> pen: just 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' okay
<pen> hollerith, what does that do?
<hollerith> shows diags
<SpeakerMania> Hello all, is there a small, light-weight, efficient and simple-to-use video capture program? I am running 8.04 64-bit.
<Manzon> hollerith:  that's what I did .. I'm in xfce now
<evil_tech> how do i add things to the places menu
<SpeakerMania> Broadcom: I'll look into it. Thanks.
<hollerith> manzon:you picked the xfce one
<hcid> necesito bajar CEDEGA
<Jack_Sparrow> Zefir He has added several effects that are not standard like 3d windows and things that need to be compiled yourself..   /join #Compiz for details.
<jrib> !es | hcid
<ubottu> hcid: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Manzon> with konversation as client .. I guess I need to find out how to recover the gnome now
<Manzon> hollerith: yes .. I chose xfce from the sessions choser at login promt .. it's all good .
<hollerith> manzon:try the gnome one from the chooser - relay contents onf ~/xsession-errors here
<Jack_Sparrow> Zefir I think the doc at the top is AWM   avant..  I use cairo dock.. with the mac osx theme
<Manzon> ok
<Manzon> back in 2
<halycon> oh no it said this
<halycon> sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<marpstar> halycon: what's wrong with that?
<halycon> marpstar, it said my card was detected as a Radeon 8500
<zeeeee> help, i believe i have an updated openssh-server (1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1), but for some reason, dowkd.pl still says the keys i'm generating are weak
<pen> hollerith, ok, i run it
<toktok_> i installed the proprietary nvidia drivers from nvidia's site, then tried to reinstall ubuntu's over them, and now i get a "Caught signal 4" when trying to start X
<pen> hollerith, what now?
<halycon> and then it said your card is supported by the legacy driver
<marpstar> halycon: that should be OK
<hollerith> pen:see any bad things?
<pen> hollerith, nothing
<halycon> and then it said Envysomething error ATIs legacy driver does not support your operating system
<hcid> necesito bajar CEDEGA... alguién me dice de donde bajarlo?
<pen> hollerith, there is nothing apprated
<hollerith> pen:whats the initramfs error?
<Manzon> hollerith: 2 secs ... finding the error file now
<pen> hollerith, there is no initramfs error but xorg, but it didn't change xorg
<pen> hollerith, it did change initramfs
<pen> hollerith, I assume
<evil_tech> how do i add things to the places menu
<PCDJ> why is xchat telling me i need to load python or perl when i have python on this thing?
<jrib> evil_tech: add a bookmark in nautilus
<hcid> hi, i need cedega...
<polpak> hcid: are you sure?
<Manzon> hollerith:  I don't see any such file
<hcid> or other program similar
<evil_tech> wow that was ridiculously easy i feel like a tard :|
<jrib> hcid: http://www.transgaming.com/
<hollerith> pen:is the res you expect in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<polpak> hcid: what game are you trying to play?
<pen> hollerith, yes
<hcid> PES6
<yoshway> i have a quick q abou tinstalling ubuntu.. anybody?
<hollerith> pen:when you adjust screen resolution from the gui it is n o good?
<pen> hollerith, only 800x600
<hollerith> pen:it only offers 800x600?
<pen> hollerith, and 640 soemthing
<hollerith> peh:uhoh
<Manzon> hmm .. doesn't Xfce have a gui search utility?
<surial> After running dist update, mount is completely borked. According to umount, /dev/hdd1 is not mounted, but when I try to mount /dev/hdd1, it IS mounted. It used to work fine. What happend? Where do I find the real error?
<Broadcom> <yoshwau: just ask
<PCDJ> should i already give up on this ubuntu?
<surial> s/hdd1/sdd1
<hollerith> manzon:/home/manzon/xsession-errors
<Broadcom> PCDJ: what is the problem?
<hcid> do you think cedega is good to play PES6 ???
<PCDJ> i install a script into xchat and /load -rs tells me i need perl or python plugin
<Manzon> hollerith: thank's - looking
<jrib> hcid: check cedega's website, they list compatibility with games
<Jack_Sparrow> PCDJ How are you trying to install xchat, and which version..from where are you trying to install
<Broadcom> you have them both installed?
<i_own_the_circle> is it possible to access the windows folder from ubuntu like the way we do in the windows command \\ipaddress:d$
<Manzon> hollerith:  not there
<PCDJ> xchat i got from add/remove i used terminal to load sdclone into it now i cant start it
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow, i think he is trying to install a plugin, not x-chat
<hollerith> pen:I don't know - maybe you initramfs is pared down - you have no older one still in grub?
<TelnetManta> Anyone know an alternative web browser to FireFox for Ubuntu thats in the repos? My 3.0 beta 5 sucks!
<jrib> hollerith, Manzon: ~/.xsession-errors  don't forget the '.'
<Starnestommy> PCDJ: was it regular xchat or xchat-gnome?
<PCDJ> regular
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom Ok. what version of xchat is he using and where did he get it
<hollerith> manzon:good - did gnome still not work?
<yoshway> i have an external hard drive split in thirds. the first third is formated for mac os journaled, the other two fat. when i go to install ubuntu from the live cd on a pc, i'm not getting an option to install to only one of these partitions (wants to format the whole thing) so i am choosing manual, but now don't know what i'm looking at...
<PCDJ> i have both
<Manzon> hollerith:  nope
<pen> hollerith, I have one older initramfs but thats for different version
<Manzon> hollerith: it does the same thing
<ryancr> is there any way for 'wine' application to browse samba shares, I thought this was something that gvfs was going to bring??
<patifa> i_own_the_circle: Yes, smb://ADDRESS/share/folder-in-share
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow, I dunno
<Starnestommy> PCDJ: someone in #xchat might know how to fix it
<pen> hollerith, do you mean I can use that ?
<Manzon> ahhh here we go
<PCDJ> will try  ty
<Manzon> file
<wirechief> TelenetManta why not just use ff2
<hollerith> pen:couldn't hurt to try the older one
<Kyle__> whats so special about the livedvd?
<pen> hollerith, alright, brb
<hollerith> pen:not a solution though
<Manzon> god I dislike logfiles that dont prefix entries with date:time
<jrib> Kyle__: it contains all of the main repository, so you don't need to download packages from there when you install programs from main
<evil_tech> kyle__:has both the alternate install and the live cd and a couple other features
<Jack_Sparrow> Kyle__ the additional files that are included, the live installer the alt installer and more
<hollerith> pen:maybe try console -setup agin in case it just got corrupt
<Kyle__> oh okay
<Shadow420> Kyle__  hey Jack_Sparrow
<hollerith> sorry got to go guys zzzzzzzz
<Shadow420>  hey Jack_Sparrow long time no see
<RickX> does anyone know where displayconfig-gtk shows inthe menus?
<Manzon> Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<Broadcom> RickX: google is your friend ;)
<Siph0n> hey, if my xwindows restarts for unknown reasons, which log file can I check to see why it restarted?
<hcid> thanks
<mgolisch> night
<mgolisch> and sleep tight
<mgolisch> :)
<RickX> Broadcom, the information I found from Google doesn't seem to be correct.
<jairo> hello, I`m install how many games for ubuntu, when I click with the mouse into game close the gnome window, what is possible this problem ???
<Broadcom> RickX: go to terminal and try displayconfig-gt
<Broadcom> RickX: sorry, forgot the k
<evil_tech> any samba gurus in here?
<Broadcom> evil_tech, just ask a question about it
<SkinnYPup> I can't get 8.04 to recognize my Hdd , it keeps looking for sda -sdzz on startup then doesn't list any drives to partition if install was chosen. I run 6.06 fiesty and gutsy on this machine successfully . Take a look please, http://imagebin.org/18011
<astro76> Siph0n: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RickX> Broadcom, I've already done that, I'm looking for the menu entry.
<ihcus> hi ppl how do i install kubuntu on ubunut 8.04
<SkinnYPup> I have a single ATA drive
<jrib> !kde > ihcus (read the private message from ubottu)
<evil_tech> ive been trying to get the guest share to work for 2 days and have thus far been unsuccessful to get any computers to access
<ihcus> jrib: can u explain me in detail
<evil_tech> it save one and the only reason it can is because the username is the same as the username on this computer
<ihcus> i am a newbie
<jrib> ihcus: ubottu sent you a private message, do you see it?
<Broadcom> RickX: it is probobly not there, edit the menus and put it ther
<ihcus> i heard kde 4.0.4 is the new onw
<Broadcom> SkinnYPup, what computer?
<SkinnYPup> Scratch built, amd 2.4 with a gig of ram
<Broadcom> ihcus, "sudo aptitude install kubuntu desktop" but it is not very stable
<j1solutions> ihcus: hello and welcome
<j1solutions> ihcus: i'd stick with hardy/Gnome for your first venture into Linux
<spicemint> hi there :) is anyone using teh vnc client vinagre in ubuntu hardy? i can connect to my windows machine, but there is no mouse pointer i can see, though i can move the invisible pointer, is that normal?
<SkinnYPup> Broadcom: vt82c586 via IDE controller
<PCDJ> this is great no one in xchat answers anyone
<Broadcom> ihcus: if you want more info, try #kubuntu
<lopin> Anybody know why I can't press the server-connect button in Internet DJ console?
<j1solutions> PCDJ: what was your question?
<j1solutions> PCDJ:xchat is just an IRC client
<PCDJ> i can't figure out the command to load sdclone
<halycon> Does anyone else have experience getting a ATI Radeon 8500 AIW working with a Samsung Syncmaster 216BW monitor im sitting at a 800x600 screen here
<Starnestommy> PCDJ: it should be /load filename
<Broadcom> SkinnYPup, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-727072.html, seems someone had the same problem i with gutsy
<PCDJ> the filename is what i am stumped and it says i need python or perl plugin
<jason_1> it a bug in kde4 or just the way it is, i cant like 'drag' and select a bunch of desktop icons, it like just does nothing but drag a outline and release....never hilights what i drag it around...??
<PCDJ> lopin do you have the right address to connect to for the dj radio?
<lopin> PCDJ: Yeah...  The button is greyed out
<spicemint> PCDJ: http://www.geocities.com/dccserv/install.html
<Broadcom> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<PCDJ> cp ~/.xchat/sdclone/sdclone-x.x.pl ~/.xchat doesn't do anything but say i am not in a channel
<PCDJ> i know i am dumb with linux but i have to learn it
<evil_tech> anyone know why my samba will only let one computer access my share even though the guest account is active?
<Daisuke_Ido> well that was fairly unpleasant
<Shadow420> PCDJ try sudo cp ~/.xchat/sdclone/sdclone-x.x.pl ~/.xchat in terminal
<Broadcom> evil_tech, try a google, i know other people have been having the same problems
<Shadow420> PCDJ try sudo cp ~/.xchat/sdclone/sdclone-x.x.pl ~/.xchat in terminal and replace the x with the version u have
<astro76> PCDJ: probably the x.x in sdclone-x.x.pl should be actual version numbers
<evil_tech> spicemint: i set permissions through nautilus
<astro76> PCDJ: once you get right before the first x, press tab, it should autocomplete the file name
<evil_tech> google has thus far been unsuccessful, just keep finding things i have already donw
<Shadow420> evil_tech I normally use chmod in terminal
<spicemint> evil_tech: hm never tried that, usually edit the smb.conf direclty or do it through webmin
<Monobi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Monobi> Hmm, any easy way to install wine on Hardy?
<astro76> Monobi: sudo apt-get install wine
<Shadow420> Monobi sudo apt-get install wine
<Blind32> hey
<Daisuke_Ido> just had my system do a hard freeze
<spicemint> PCDJ: yes those x are version number u have to use the ones you have
<Peng> Wait, the OpenSSL thing doesn't affect GnuPG, right?
<wuxia> that ubuntu libssl scare ... are my ssh private keys in danger?
<Shadow420> Peng yes
<astro76> Peng: correct
<lopin> Definitely need some help with IDJC
<Peng> astro76 / Shadow420: By "yes", you mean GPG is safe?
<PCDJ> no such file
<Shadow420> Peng yeah
<Peng> Shadow420: Ok, thank you.
<spicemint> PCDJ: what's the exact filename?
<Shadow420> wuxia libssl is a library for the Secure Socket Layer
<slashjamiec> Hey :)
<PCDJ> cp ~/.xchat/sdclone/sdclone-2.0.pl ~/.xchat
<b1rd> i forget how to get ubuntu to not boot into X at startup...
<wuxia> Shadow420: so ssh wouldn't use it, now would it?
<wuxia> Shadow420: for it's random # generation
<lopin> Heyhey!  It only blanks out the button when I select shoutcast!
<PCDJ> if i can find the folder i can be sure
<Starnestommy> b1rd: if you're using gnome, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Peng> wuxia: Upgrade ssh and run sudo ssh-vulnkey -a.
<Shadow420> !ssl
<b1rd> ahh yer
<ubottu> Factoid ssl not found
<b1rd> thats the one
<b1rd> cheers
<spicemint> PCDJ: do ls -al
<Shadow420> !SSL
<evil_tech> spicemint: tried adding the guest account by adding it directly to smb.conf  but only the one computer can access it still
<evil_tech> and i cant figure out how to access swat
<wuxia> Peng: how do I upgrade ssh?
<Blind32> If someone could help me i would appreciate it.  My problems is that i tried to install ubuntu on a usb drive from a live cd, and now I recieve error 21 from grub disk not found when i try to boot the computer.  I can post links of my menu.lst and drive.map files.  I am running ubuntu 8 on live cd now.99999
<b1rd> im quite pleased with the Power PC port
<spicemint> evil_tech: have u restartet sambe?
<z1pher> Hi. Is it hard to install Ubuntu on a MacBook dualcore? I've heard the wifi is a pain in the *** to install.... thx
<Peng> wuxia: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<b1rd> freebsd havent gotten around to making their PPC version work properly yet
<b1rd> debian wasnt working too well either
<lopin> Anyone know why IDJC isn't working with shoutcast?
<PCDJ> do what?
<Blind32> If someone could help me i would appreciate it.  My problems is that i tried to install ubuntu on a usb drive from a live cd, and now I recieve error 21 from grub disk not found when i try to boot the computer.  I can post links of my menu.lst and drive.map files.  I am running ubuntu 8 on live cd now.
<spicemint> evil_tech: try webmin get it from webmin.com download the debian package and do a sudo dpkg -i webminxxx.deb and then sudo apt-get -f install
<Shadow420> wuxia no it wil not use it ssl is used manly for security for handling very important data
<spicemint> and configure it from there, much easier
<lopin> PCDJ: It's greying out the server-connect button when I tell it to use shoutcast
<kitche> spicemint: why not suggest ebox instead?
<lopin> PCDJ: And I can't compile from source.  It's complaining about jack not existing when I just installed it...
<PCDJ> lopin you have to be sure to have right PLS and right password and right port
<PMantis> What's the correct way to update when apt-get keeps telling me "The following packages have been kept back:". I didn't ASK it to keep them back!
<spicemint> kitche: don't know it, if u think it's better, then evil=tech should use it ;)
<amlink> !find virtual hardy heron
<ubottu> Found: gij, gij-4.2, java-gcj-compat, java-gcj-compat-headless, linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-virtual (and 52 others)
<carlosqueso> Pmantis: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<PCDJ> i had mine working on shoutcaszt i dont think i even have the JACK on it
<Shadow420> wuxia like when you goto a site that u can buy stuff from and you go to order the stuff and you see a lock in firefox for linux or IE for XP that means the site is using SSL
<PMantis> carlosqueso: I'm already at 8.04, what will that do?
<amlink> quit
<amlink> exit
<kitche> spicemint: webadmin is not really suggested anymore really for debian based systems
<amlink> ?
<Starnestommy> amlink: /quit
<spicemint> kitche: how come?
<halycon> are there any guys that know a lot of stuff about configuring an ATI Radeon 8500 AIW, I cannot figure out how to install anything and get it to work
<astro76> !webmin | spicemint
<ubottu> spicemint: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<carlosqueso> PMantis: it upgrades even if it has to remove packages or install new ones...it's not really a distribution upgrade
<Shadow420> !ATI | halycon
<ubottu> halycon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<carlosqueso> PMantis: apt-get upgrade only upgrades, it won't install new packages or remove conflicting ones
<spicemint> ah ok, well it's mainly some file location issues, but good to know :) thx
<halycon> I read that already
<halycon> and the open source one and I am not able to get it to work
<spicemint> anyone using teh vnc client vinagre in ubuntu hardy? i can connect to my windows machine, but there is no mouse pointer i can see, though i can move the invisible pointer, is that normal?
<PMantis> IMO, I shouldn't have to run "apt-get install" on each package I want to update.
<z1pher> has anyone here ever tried to install ubuntu on a macbook?? thx
<marpstar> Blind32: does your computer support booting from USB?
<spicemint> PMantis: u don't
<Broadcom> halycon, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-handheld-25/cant-get-x-to-start-thinkpad-r51-w-ati-radeon-mobility-7500-476551/ does thie help?
<carlosqueso> PMantis: you shouldn't have to....just try the apt-get dist-upgrade, and it should work
<Broadcom> zlpher: im on a powerbook
<halycon> Broadcom, Ill give it a shot a roo
<carlosqueso> it'll upgrade all packages that there are new ones for (pardon the bad grammar)
<z1pher> Broadcom>> Did you have a hard time getting the wifi card to work?
<dave11> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<astro76> spicemint: does your windows version not have remote desktop server?
<spicemint> no i prefer using realvnc on them
<Broadcom> zlpher: it was hell, but i should be able to walk you though it. are you having trouble with it?
<Kyle__> hey if I have a LVM volume group, will the livecd figure that out or will i have to wrassle a little?
<spicemint> is that the cause of the problem?
<zrex> hi, SCREEN and PREFERENCES menu is missing from 8.04 ... Anyone know the command line to bring this UP
<astro76> spicemint: well, remote desktop protocol works so much better for windows than vnc
<xim> anyone know where the settings for the gnome terminal emulator are located?
<z1pher> Broadcom>> well, I haven't tried yet, but I was thinking about installing ubuntu on my macbook dualcore
<jepler> z1pher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#head-e4a1f2cde8ad66bc01c97bfdadc85996ad80f688 may help, or if it doesn't help it may require improvement.
<z1pher> jepler>> Thanks
<spicemint> ok, so is it the problem ?
<jrib> xim: right click -> edit current profile
<SkinnYPup> Broadcom: thanks for the suggestions earlier
<spicemint> any way to configure vinagre?
<Shadow420> Kyle__ you can use one livecd or livedvd to install ubuntu on many machines as u want
<halycon> Broadcom, I have tried doing that reconfigure step
<PCDJ> this is annoying i can not make this work
<lopin> PCDJ: I definitely have the correct information.  When I select Icecast, or Icecast2, the button is fine.  When I select Shoutcast, the button greys out...
<halycon> and it drops out after the keyboard part
<Kyle__> haha
<spicemint> on feisty xvncviewer used to work
<Immersion> So, I'm trying to decide on a Linux distro for a desktop computer I'm building.
<xim> jrib: yeah but i dont want to have to redo all my settings i'm trying to restore from a backup
<PCDJ> should be a lot easier to load a simple script or to even locate where it is installed ti
<PCDJ> to
<jrib> xim: I would guess they are saved in gconf
<spicemint> PCDJ: are you in your home directory in a terminal?
<xim> jrib: and there is no ~/.terminal directory
<PCDJ> both
<zrex> Can CLONING and EXTENDING a laptop display to another display possible at the same time in ubuntu?
<Broadcom> halycon, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/xserver-xfree86-xserver-could-not-start-on-my-ati-radeon-video-card-464593/ this maybe?
<spicemint> have you typed 'ls -al'
<l3jj> With the openssl issue, do we need to regen the host key, or just keys we have placed in a ~/.ssh
<PCDJ> in search?
<xim> jrib: is gconf a folder somehwere or a file?
<spicemint> no in the terminal
<spicemint> the console
<xim> ah found it thankx
<PCDJ> lopin give me a sec i will load mine again in shoutcat make sure the server is not down
<ihcus> hey can u guys tell me if the kde 4.0.4 is stable?
<jrib> xim: ~/.gconf for your user stuff
<astro76> l3jj: I believe the host key is regenerated when you upgrade the package
<i_own_the_circle> if i will update from ubuntu 7.10 to hardy heron will it work
<yksittainen> I deleted my trash can (removed from panel). How do I get it back?
<PMantis> carlosqueso: Hmmm, I thought it was a dist(ribution)-upgrade
<halycon> and guys i have a really big hd that is on if i unmount it can i unplug it
<halycon> it is constantly running in linux
<jrib> yksittainen: right click on the panel -> add to panel
<lopin> Server is running just fine.  The console based streamer from Shoutcast.com is working fine...
<carlosqueso> PMantis: it may have once been intended as such...but no...it's much more now
<lopin> I just don't want to use the console to stream...
<yksittainen> jrib: THANK YOU! Omg I was going insane.
<mulvane> ASSRAPE!!!!
<mulvane> Nah..
<jrib> !language | mulvane
<ubottu> mulvane: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<carlosqueso> PMantis: did you upgrade from Gutsy?
<mulvane> Really
<mulvane> I have a question..
<Broadcom> mulvane: Please ask it
<mulvane> Does anyone in here use openssl?
<PMantis> carlosqueso: No, this was a fresh install a week or so ago.
<yksittainen> mulvane: Don't ask to ask a question, please. =)
<jrib> mulvane: ask your next question...
<halycon> Broadcom, that is not the same model as my one
<PCDJ> terminal wont find it and i can not locate the stupid xchat folder
<halycon> ill just try reinstall the ATI drivers
<Broadcom> halycon, oops, ok, sorry
<halycon> in the package thing
<PCDJ> i found the xchat gnome no problem
<halycon> thanks for your help Broadcom
<lopin> Well, my battery is dying, so forget you guys...
<carlosqueso> PMantis: k, then that SHOULD solve it, unless you added all kinds of strange repos
<i_own_the_circle> I have ubuntu and kubuntu on my laptop but if i will upgrade from ubuntu 7.10 to ubuntu hardy heorn and it didnt boot then will i be able to access the kubuntu
<carlosqueso> i_own:did you install on seperate partitions, or did you apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<i_own_the_circle> carlosqueso, i did the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<carlosqueso> i_own: then no, they'll both be upgraded to hardy
<PMantis> carlosqueso: LOL, I'm also confused... I was SSH'd to another box. It's not 8.04 yet. Apparently, openssh-blacklist needed to be installed.
<InGunsWeTrust> Who should I report bugs in Amarok too?
<astro76> !bugs | InGunsWeTrust
<ubottu> InGunsWeTrust: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<yksittainen> !bum | yksittainen
<PCDJ> i would say there is a bug you have to go to college for 8 years to install a script
<i_own_the_circle> carlosqueso, ok but is it good to upgrade or ?
<yksittainen> What's the command for boot up commands?
<carlosqueso> PMantis: don't you hate when that happens?  Did the dist-upgrade take care of it?
<yksittainen> !bum, right?
<InGunsWeTrust> well it isnt really a bug in ubuntu persay wouldnt amarok have some other thing like launchpad?
<ubottu> Factoid bum, right? not found
<yksittainen> !bum|yksittainen
<carlosqueso> i_own: It really depends on your hardware, software, etc, but I've had good luck with hardy
<tds5016> is the online upgrade to 8.10 stable? or will it make my system catch on fire, and eat my first born?
<tds5016> er 8/04*
<tds5016> 8.04**
<xim> hmm does the gnome terminal even allow you to use pictures as your background or was I using a different terminal emulator?  i just restored my settings and not only did it not bring back my image but i cant even find a place in the settings that would allow me to set one
<j1solutions> tds5016: I'm 3 for three on upgrades from 7.10
<PMantis> carlosqueso: So, the dist-upgrade fixed it, thank you. Sorry for being hard headed ... :dist-upgrade" just meant something different to me, and didn't seem like the "right" way to do it, but rather a hack to get around the right way.
<tds5016> sounds good. I've done online upgrades before and had them go well...
<xim> wait haha there it is
<tds5016> j1solutions, meaning success or failure?
<j1solutions> try that with an MS product : )
<carlosqueso> PMantis: apt is a bit strange until you get used to it....we've all had to learn, glad I could help
<j1solutions> tds5016: success
<tds5016> and... is it just the standard update manager? or is there another preferred way?
<tds5016> j1solutions, anything other than the new distro release available, download now?
<wirechief> yksittainen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<j1solutions> i ran upgrades from the button shown in the update manager
<consolehacker> openssh
<PMantis> carlosqueso: I hate doing things other than the "right way", so when I upgraded my laptop, I did a fresh install - since my dm-crypt was not done the "Ubuntu" way... I did it by hand before the installer supported it.
<tds5016> bawlin'.
<PCDJ> i would love to get rid of XP for ubuntu but that nifty my computer and simple /load -rs command has me hooked
<Shadow420> tds5016 > !intrepid
<tds5016> Shadow420, ?
<blaker> what kinds of tools do shell providers implements? just chroot jails?
<carlosqueso> PMantis: good call....doing things in a hacky manner can totally hose your system...take it from someone who learned the hard way
<zChris> PCDJ: /load -rs ?
<PMantis> heh
<polpak> blaker: depends on the provider
<PCDJ> yeah in XP  for irc script you type /load -rs to load it
<j1solutions> PCDJ: XP is just 'OK' but 3 months with Vista put me over the edge toward linux (thankfully)
<PCDJ> lol
<Shadow420> tds5016 thats th new ubuntu os thats going to be released
<PCDJ> ubuntu is awesome
<zChris> PCDJ: uhm, you mean mIRC ?
<PCDJ> but for over an hour i have been trying to load ONE script
<xim> is there anyway to get a tree navigator in nautilis? like in explorer?
<PCDJ> mirc yes
<zChris> PCDJ: well if you really like mirc you can use wine to use it under linux :P
<shane2peru_> arrgh, seems as though the forums are down, anyone else having that problem???
<PCDJ> drink wine or download it?
<jrib> xim: on the left, where it says "Places", click on it and select "Tree"
<carlosqueso> PCDJ:Both!
<tds5016> anyone able to tell me the easy way to use the cd to updatE?
<PCDJ> lol
<PMantis> carlosqueso: It was for that reason that I avoided an upgrade for a year... but had to keep my laptop safe since it has some client data on it. Now that it's installed the "Ubuntu" way, 8.10 should be an easy upgrade.
<PCDJ> where do i get wine besides the package store?
<kitche> tds5016: do you have the alternate cd?
<xim> ah ok thx
<zChris> PCDJ: wine is in the repo why use another way ?
<tds5016> nope. the standard one.
<j1solutions> PCDJ, you from MA?
<carlosqueso> PMantis: yup...also, another good idea is to have a seperate partition for you /home
<consolehacker> openssl :)
<PCDJ> i am from CT
<zChris> PMantis: LOTS of ppl have had problem with upgrading to 8.10 from 7.1
<carlosqueso> PMantis: that way you can upgrade without nuking your data
<tds5016> gar... I really don't want a new version of open office. haha, it nukes my resume for some reason :-/.
<Gnarkill> Hey. Whenever I try to load fspot photo manager, it's says starting at the bottom task bar, then it disappears. I am trying transfer pics from my digital camera.
<PCDJ> if i can get this script to load i will keep xchat
<PMantis> zChris: 8.10 isnt' out yet. ;-)
<zChris> PMantis: they you certainly will have problems :D
<ihcus> ﻿ j1solutions: hi
<PCDJ> ubuntu is set up for everything i need for audio and one script is keeping me back
<ihcus> how to improve my knowledge in ubuntu
<tds5016> zChris, if you're trying to make fun of my typo, you've obviously missed my correction on the next line.
<ralos> how do i bypass a usb error in the boot?
<polpak> ihcus: use it
<zChris> tds5016: huh? :<
<ihcus> but i need to know the commands
<PMantis> carlosqueso: Yeah, true. I just used a 750GB firewire drive to back things up on, wiped it (don't forget dm-crypt) and re-did it all.
<Gnarkill> Hey. Whenever I try to load fspot photo manager, it's says starting at the bottom task bar, then it disappears. I am trying transfer pics from my digital camera.
<PCDJ> how am i going to get sdclone 2.0 to load here?
<carlosqueso> PMantis....wish I had a 750GB firewire drive....
<zChris> PCDJ: isit for windows ?
<PCDJ> it is for linux
<tds5016> zChris, apparently you weren't. haha.
<PMantis> carlosqueso: There's a cure for that wish! :)
<zChris> tds5016: :)
<zrex> anyone know the shortcut to SCREEN and PREFERENCES .. please right click and let me know the name
<PCDJ> i got the install.sh to load it into xchat/sdclone
<civixier> Hi everybody! I just installed Ubuntu 64 to my hp 6715b, but it doesnt seem to find my wlan card, when I typ iwconfig in a terminal it says that anyways. Any ideas?
<zChris> PCDJ: gimme link and ill take a look
<carlosqueso> PMantis: yup...more money than a poor grad student like me has
<matthias_N> anyone know how to discover bluetooth headset
<zChris> civixier: figured out what driver it needs and see if linux support the chip
<PCDJ> http://www.geocities.com/dccserv/install.html
<matthias_N> o what program is needed ...
<Nalidixic> civixier is your wlan supported?
<Broadcom> PCDJ http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?p=10864&sid=da5c8158532a428dccbad0b4ab96ef49
<zChris> PCDJ: well it got the instructions right there :D
<carlosqueso> ihcus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73885
<LaserLine> If I'm in a full windowed game and it hangs how to I close it without hitting ctrl-alt-backspace to restart gnome?
<carlosqueso> that'll get you started
<PCDJ> the answer it has does not work
<xim> what is the location of the directory of C header files that matches my running kernel (hardy)  vmware-config.pl is trying to find it in /usr/src/linux/include but says it is not an existing directory
<PCDJ> when i put the line it says xchat tells me i am not in a channel
<highsaccharose> i love ubuntu
<PCDJ> me too SOMETIMES lol
<litlebuda> PCDJ, the script is wrong
<Broadcom> highsaccharose, do you ahve a question?
<carlosqueso> LaserLine: you can try ctrl-alt-f1, logging into a terminal, typing ps aux | grep <gamename> and then kill the process
<matthias_N> nobody have an working bluetooth headset ?
<PCDJ> wrong for ubuntu?
<litlebuda> its loking for ~/.xchat/
<Broadcom> !username | PCDJ
<ubottu> PCDJ: Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<litlebuda> but you have
<highsaccharose> i was wondering how i can get all of compiz fusion effects in ubuntu, i seem to have only gotten wobbly windows to work
<LaserLine> carloseso: so there's no equivelant to alt-f4 or anything?
<litlebuda> its loking for ~/.xchat2/
<halycon> hey gyys
<halycon> guys
<j1solutions> oh my
<halycon> guess what my display is back to normal
<PCDJ> prefix?
<halycon> i reinstall the ATI stuff
<yuki> hello
<j1solutions> yuki: hello
<halycon> and i ran that dpky reconfigure with phigh
<halycon> and rebooted and it worked
<Broadcom> PCDJ: put the nick name first so we know who you are talking to. thanks
<halycon> but my xorg is weird now
<PCDJ> ok
<litlebuda> PCDJ, just edit the script and change ~/.xchat/   by ~/.xchat2/
<PCDJ> PCDJ like this then?
<Broadcom> PCDJ: the person you are talking to
<PMantis> PCDJ: In other words do this:  "nickname: hey nickname, this message is for you" - enter the nick you want the attention of
<PMantis> PCDJ: if I type PC<tab>, your nick autofills in.
<j1solutions> PMantis: nice tip, thanks
<halycon> ok guys
<halycon> i love you all thanks
<PMantis> PCDJ: So you can type:  "pm<tab>hi there!" It'll get my attention.
 * halycon waves
<PCDJ> PCDJ, i tried now it says i need pearl or python plugin
<PMantis> j1solutions: You're welcome. Some of the IRC old-timers take that for granted.
<matthias_N> my bluetooth headset is not discouvered with hcitool scan but registered ...
<zChris> PCDJ: not your own name mate hehe
<PMantis> lol
<litlebuda> PCDJ, wait a second
<PCDJ> this is confusing enough now without trying to figure out how to get attention lol
<zChris> PCDJ: its easy, if you want to talk to someone, you say their name and then the msg, PMantis explained it perfectly clear :P
<PCDJ> pmantis like this?
 * Dr_willis totally missed the Xchat original problem.
<PCDJ> ok can i just type?
<PMantis> PCDJ: Perfect, my ICR client beeped to tell me you were directing that msg to me.
<Dr_willis> PCDJ,  put their nick at the start of every line. is the normal wya.
<PCDJ> lol
<PMantis> s/ICR/IRC
<ErickGhint> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<PCDJ> PMantis, now how do i get the script to load?
<ErickGhint> wow... it's been a while since i've used IRC
<PMantis> ﻿PCDJ: It just helps conversations to flow better... since there's 1296 people in this channel, your message can easily scroll off without your intended recipient even noticing.
<PMantis> PCDJ: With all this IRC talk, I have no idea what you need help with. :)
<PCDJ> PMantis, i am too new to this ubuntu
<PMantis> PCDJ: What script?
<PCDJ> PMantis, sdclone
<litlebuda> PCDJ, wait a sec
<Dr_willis> I would think any scriopt thats  looking for .xchat and not .xchat2 - is rather old.. or not well done. .xchat2 i think has been the default directoryf or xchat. for ages.
<litlebuda> PCDJ, have you instaled xchat with apt ?
<PMantis> Oh,an xchat script....
<PCDJ> litlebuda, i used add/remove
<carlosqueso> LaserLine: not that i know of...but it doesn't mean there isn't
<litlebuda> PMantis, yes thats the big problem :)
 * PMantis politely bows out of helping PCDJ with xchat.
<PCDJ> PMantis, lol you can help too
<Dr_willis> I shall politely pointout - that xchat.org has a great many docs. :)
<litlebuda> PCDJ, do you have synaptic installed ?
<Simonft1> PCDJ: why is this so important
<cmatheson> i have an epson 1660 perfection scanner that has always worked out of the box in ubuntu before, but it doesn't work in hardy--is there something i need to install to get that going?
<PCDJ> litlebuda, i don't know
<wabiD> is it bad if acpi -V returns 92C
<carlosqueso> that's hot
<PCDJ> litlebuda, it is needed to transfer my mixdowns for karaoke and homemade cdg's
<carlosqueso> really hot
<wabiD> yea thought so
<swheatley> any long time ubuntu users know how often they add new kernel versions?
<litlebuda> PCDJ, open a terminal and wright  sudo sinaptyc
<PMantis> wabiD: Put a fan on it!
<Simonft1> cmatheson, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<o0Chris0o> hey guys, how do I figure out whcih sound system I am using...my sounds is kinda scratchy and overlaps
<PMantis> wabiD: or turn it off, that's almost the boiling point. Wow
<afrol> hello. I have a new xubuntu install on a new hard drive. I have mounted an old fat32 partition on an old drive. filenames with international characters get '?' instead of international characters, which are there in 'dows and old ubuntu. Is there a special way to mount for that, or a known issue?
<cmatheson> Simonft1: hmm, it says it works out of the box, but it doesn't (last update was edgy--it did work in edgy)
<PCDJ> litlebuda, command not found
<swheatley> still trying to get my HVR-950 working and from what I've read it seems to work best with 2.6.25
<litlebuda> PCDJ, wait a second
<wabiD> surprisingly it still runs fine
<PMantis> afrol: System->Preferences->Sound
<wabiD> its been this hot for a long time
<carlosqueso> wabid: WTF are you doing to that poor machine?
<Dr_willis> wabiD,  could the sensors are reporting the temp incorrectly.
<PMantis> afrol: Oops, that was meant for o0Chris0o
<afrol> PMantis: I'm pretty sure that was meant for o0Chris0o
<wabiD> no certain members of my body can tell too
<Simonft1> cmatheson, file a bug
<PMantis> afrol: Yeah, sound won't help international characters. :)
<EdgEy> is there a simple way to install ubuntu via usb ?
<o0Chris0o> heh
<wabiD> oh and i am in gnome failsafe with compiz disabled
<afrol> PMantis: any idea?
<Simonft1> PCDJ, he spelled it wrong
<Simonft1> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<PMantis> afrol: No, I'm a USA user, don't speak anything but English... so no experience.
<litlebuda> PCDJ, open a terminal and wright  sudo synaptic
<litlebuda> PCDJ, i wrote it wrong sorry
<user__> hi. i want to download and install ubuntu 7.10 but i've 700mb cd and 7.10's image is 730mb. is there a way to delete some files from that image on ubuntu 8.04?
<PCDJ> litlebuda, it opened
<wabiD> there is no way its 730
<pen> can anyone give me their original consol-setup config folder?
<pen> console-setup
<litlebuda> ok make a search for xchat
<pen> Mine is messed up
<litlebuda> PCDJ,  make a search for xchat
<linxeh> user__: on a linux machine, mount the iso and delete some files ;-) (seriously, burn it to a DVD if it wont fit)
<ErickGhint> Hey, guys. I really hate doing this, but I'm at my wits end with this. I've very recently switched over to Linux, and I'm trying to install a game. The PM has no entry for it, and the installer that I downloaded doesn't work. I'm sure there's something small that I'm overlooking, but I'm not sure where I should even start. I've tried on the forums, but they seem to be a bit vague. Can anyone help, please?
<Simonft1> user__ use the alternetive installer
<PCDJ> litlebuda, it found a few
<Simonft1> ErickGhint, what game
<andrew___> user__: how about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ?
<ErickGhint> regnum online
<wabiD> 7.10 desktop should come in at 696 i think not 730
<EdgEy> probably 730 "metric" MB
<andrew___> user__: (I haven't used it myself, I can't vouch for it)
<EdgEy> as in not MiB
<Simonft1> andrew__ that what it is called, was going to recomend it, but forgot the name
<Simonft1> !alternetive
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<litlebuda> PCDJ, install or reinstall xchat xchat-common and xchat-xsys
<linxeh> user__: what CD did you download? 7.10 desktop i386 ?
<doubledew> how do I view my network shares (i.e. folders on my ubuntu desktop installation computer) on my home network (i.e. from another computer with ubuntu server installed)?
<linxeh> user__: if so, I make that 693mb
<user__> linxeh, 7.10 desktop x64
<linxeh> user__: ok, 696.8 mb then
<user__> it seems 730 when i'm downloading it via wget
<xim> what is the location of the directory of C header files that matches my running kernel (hardy)  vmware-config.pl is trying to find it in /usr/src/linux/include but says it is not an existing directory
<linxeh> user__: and how many bytes in a mb ?
<Blind32> If someone could help me i would appreciate it.  My problems is that i tried to install ubuntu on a usb drive from a live cd, and now I recieve error 21 from grub disk not found when i try to boot the computer.  I can post links of my menu.lst and drive.map files.  I am running ubuntu 8 on live cd now. i have win2k3 server, xp pro, and ubuntu 7 installed on my /dev/sda/
<user__> hmm
<PCDJ> litlebuda, telling me i need restart of system brb
<linxeh> user__: 1024 * 1024 .... :)
<user__> its byte.. thank you. that's ok
<bryan> my printer seems to not be working, theres some error
<user__> :):)
<Dr_willis> doubledew,  for a linux to linux - system - NFS will be faster then using samba, or sshfs, or similer may be easier. Samba can work. If you set up sares corectly. the gnome file manager and kde file manager has samba browsing features, or you might want to check out the FuseSmb tool.
<EdgEy> is there a way to boot the 8.04 installer from usb?
<user__> linxeh,  when i installed 8.04, i can use all of my devices. all drivers are ok. ubuntu use same drivers on 7.10 too?
<patifa> Indeed, NFS is super zippy
<Dr_willis> doubledew,  if ysing samba a lot - you should install the samba-doc package and read up on the included books the package has.
<bryan> the printing section under administration in ubuntu hardy says it sees the printer and named it the same name as it is on the printer all automatically but it wont print
<Dr_willis> doubledew,  if just doing a few transfers, sshfs is very easy to get going.
<PMantis> EdgEy: I've never done it, but the alternate CD can help with that.
<cyris|> how do i go about getting the ssh-vulnkey tool ?
<yowshi> is there a way to make mount do a disk check manually without rebooting?
<PCDJ> honey i'm home
<Dr_willis> cyris|,  you mean  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/13/openssh-openssh-vulnerabilities-confirm-fix-instructions/
<alterimperson> EdgEy: there is a way, but it doesn't work well quite yet.  I've seen it done with 7.04 and 7.10
<PMantis> yowshi: It's not mount that does it, but fsck. do: man fsck
<EdgEy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<cmatheson> Simonft1: looks like all scanners were broken out of the box in hardy (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/205496)--seems to have been fixed in the latest update to HAL (gonna reboot to check now)
<carlosqueso> bryan: are you shure that the printer isn't having any problems that it's just not conveying to you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205496 in sane-backends "[Hardy]Xsane needs root to operate scanner" [High,Fix released]
<EdgEy> doesn't say whether it works with 8.04
<doubledew> Dr_willis: so i understand how to connect to a network drive with my ubuntu desktop, but how would i do that command line from my ubuntu server?
<jason_1> it a bug in kde4 or just the way it is, i cant like 'drag' and select a bunch of desktop icons, it like just does nothing but drag a outline and release....never hilights what i drag it around...??
<cyris|> Dr_willis, thanks
<sarthor> Hi, how can i install gyachi messenger to my hardy (AMD)
<yowshi> PMantis: thanks
<bazhang> jason_1, best ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<litlebuda> PCDJ, try to load it now
<yowshi> i hate manuals dry buggers written for people other then the layman
<Dr_willis> doubledew,  samba share, you can create a fstab entry for it. Or use the fusesmb tool.
<PCDJ> itlebuda, it is all loaded
<PCDJ> ok
<PCDJ> what command?
<PCDJ> itlebuda, what command?
<Dr_willis> yowshi,  ive noticed the more the developers dumb things down.. the dumber the common user gets.. :(
<John_S> I'm trying to find info for one of the "add to panel" programs I added to my top panel--any idea where these programs are stored?
<doubledew> Dr_willis: alright, i don't konw what that means so Ill read up on it, i was just thinking there'd be a quick way sort of like mounting a drive
<litlebuda> PCDJ, to do what ?
<PCDJ> itlebuda, load sdclone
<astro76> ls -lh /etc/ssh/
<Dr_willis> doubledew,  its exactly the same as mounting a drive. :) you just use a different filesystem/options
<litlebuda> PCDJ, did you install it ?
<yowshi> Dr_willis: ummm i'm the common user and i DONT know the techno jargon and whats wrong with the average layman using linux or any OS without knowing what an iso9000 is
<jason_1> j
<PCDJ> itlebuda, sdclone no but the 2 you told me to yes
<sarthor> Hi, how can i install gyachi messenger to my hardy (AMD)
<Dr_willis> yowshi,  ive also noticed that (at least in here) a totally beginner user, will want to try to do some really weird things that they wouldent even attempt in windows. :)  but computers are tools.. and it takes skills to learn to use tools.
<yowshi> Dr_willis: i aint dumb just uneducated in the techno jargon and wording used in the linux man pages and i am VERY insulted that you think just cause i dont know those terms that i am some drooling moron
<PCDJ> litlebuda, sdclone no but the 2 you told me to yes
<litlebuda> PCDJ, then in synaptic install perl and phyton
<PCDJ> litlebuda, ok
<Dr_willis> yowshi,  you are entirely too sensitive and i dident  mean you specifically. So i guess i will leave you to be  overley sensitive. Good luck.
<hcid> hi, i have a problem when choice option extra in "Appearance Preferences" the error is: Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Fritzel> was there some update recently that might have messed with my oudn?
<Fritzel> sound
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773802 sarthor
<bazhang> !attitude | yowshi
<yowshi> Dr_willis: not over sensitive just tired of being expected to know things i had no clue existed a year ago before i got into linux
<ubottu> yowshi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PCDJ> litlebuda, lol which python there are 100's
<litlebuda> PCDJ, wait a sec
<EdgEy> tired of being expected to know what?
<carlosqueso> hey...does anyone know where the compiz-config-manager went in hardy?
<bazhang> !ccsm | carlosqueso
<ubottu> carlosqueso: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<PMantis> carlosqueso: Maybe compiz-fusion-something ?
<yowshi> Dr_willis: and then people look down on you or some shit when you dont know stuff and cant read the man pages they so clearly can
<ari_stress> hi all, when we create a custom chain in iptables, should we specifically add a rule in that custom chain to 'jump back' to the original  chain?
<Lake> I've installed ubuntu 8.04 and it doesn't seem to come with ndiswrapper. I have a second partition with Mint on it that does have ndiswrapper... any way I can use the package from Mint ?
<acp_> Hi I plan to install  gyachi_1.1.0-1_i386_gutsy.deb in hardy do you thing this would work properly?, I know its better to install from source but that would be my last option
<Dr_willis> yowshi,  Yep. with linux it pays to learn the Fundamentals./ This is why i reccoend these books to people who ask, that have a lot of 'text' and not a lot of pictures about how to use gnome and kde. Books/Info on the shell and the core of the OS are worth reading to learn the fundamentals. Linux is all about layers. It pays to learn how the layers work.
<StevenX> hello. i am having trouble playing some video files. can someone tell me how to download a codec pack?
<bazhang> yowshi please stop now
<PCDJ> windows is so much easier to run but ubuntu runs better if that makes sense
<doubledew> Dr_willis: so its the same filesystem...how would i mount over the network...thats what i don't know how to do, how do I correctly point to it?
<litlebuda> PCDJ, the first one it just says python
<Jayson> hello
<PCDJ> litlebuda, ok
<Dr_willis> doubledew,  samba has its own 'filesystem' optuon to the mount commands.
<zChris> carlosqueso: perhaps you mean compizconfig-settings-manager
<bazhang> yowshi, there are rules in this channel, if you refuse to abide by them you are welcome to go elsewhere thanks
<John_S> The applets/programs that can be added to the panel--which directory are they stored in?
<carlosqueso> bazhang, ZChris: Thanks!  It changed names from gutsy, and I couldn't find it
<PCDJ> litlebuda, it is installed
<ErickGhint> Can anyone help me out with the Regnum Online install? I've been at this for a while, and no matter what I do, it either refuses to run or I get a segfault before I get anywhere. I've tried MALLOC_CHECK_=0 and MALLOC_CHECK_=1 and neither seem to work.
<Dr_willis> Hmm   <doubledew> left befor i could point him to the samba docs.. :(
<Fritzel> was there some update recently that might have messed with my sound?
<Jayson> I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem, if you would be so kind?
<litlebuda> PCDJ, and did you isntall perl ?
<dben1> hello, I need someone really good with RAID volumes and LVM? I think I may have lost the superblock for the disks ... :(
<PMantis> !ohmy | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zChris> Jayson: state the question and hope the best
<zChris> hope for the best* :)
<Scunizi> !ask | Jayson
<ubottu> Jayson: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<PCDJ> litlebuda, it is installed already
<StevenX> how do i download windows media player codecs?
<hcid> hi, i have a problem when choice option extra in "Appearance Preferences" the error is: Desktop effects could not be enabled
<yowshi> bazhang: i am sorry i got carried away i will shut up now
<astro76> John_S: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=gnome-applets
<litlebuda> PCDJ, than try to install the script
<sarthor> bazhang: gyachi pakage giving me the error, Wrong architecher 'I386'
<PCDJ> litlebuda, how? lol
<alterimperson> hcid you may need to enable restricted drivers
<bazhang> sarthor, you got the deb?
<sarthor> bazhang: Yes.
<litlebuda> PCDJ, http://www.geocities.com/dccserv/install.html
<Fritzel> hcid, the most likely culprit is your don't have video drivers correctly installed, I recommend the application envyng to install those drivers it should be available from within synaptic
<sarthor> bazhang: gyachi_1.1.31-1_i386.deb
<dben1> is anyone here good with LVM volumes on raid? :(
<Jayson> Okay.  Well, I installed Hardy Heron from the LiveCD (the LiveCD worked fine).  Anyways, when I load up Ubuntu my monitor loses signal even though I can hear Ubuntu starting.  I can type my username and password and hit enter and I can hear the Ubuntu bootup theme.  I just can't see anything.
<PCDJ> i type that line and it says i am not in a channel
<litlebuda> PCDJ, just remenber tho change xchat to xchat2 on the script
<sarthor> bazhang: i am using amd pc.
<Dr_willis> yowshi,  next tiem you are at the book stores, check out the bargin bin tables, Thats how ive managed to collect a rather large archive of VERY good linux referance books at very cheap prices.   Even if they are a year or so out of date. The core of the info is still valid. 'linux in a nutshell' is proberly one of the best referance books out.
<PCDJ> litlebuda, i type that line it shows and it says i am not in a channel i type cp ~/.xchat/sdclone/sdclone-x.x.pl ~/.xchat
<John_S> astro76: I'm sorry I don't think I was clear--I mean once I have the applets installed, which directory/directories on my HD are they located in?
<litlebuda> PCDJ, you mut do that in a terminal
<Jordan_U> !w32codecs | StevenX
<ubottu> StevenX: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sarthor> bazhang: and hard for 64bit is installed, its not i386
<PCDJ> ok
<PCDJ> trying now lol
<shree_> hi all, i was able to watch a streaming mms video on my hardy. i reinstalled but am not able to watch it now. I tried installing all kinds of plugins. I have n oidea. Can anyone help me???
<jason_1> everyone is dead in kubuntu=kde4
<Fritzel> have there been any updates to ALSA in the last 2 weeks that may have affected my sound? I am not using pulse
<ralos> hey, how do i bypass the usb check error? my usb card is bad but it still tries to mount it
<astro76> John_S: those are the packages that make up the gnome applets, if you click the one for your ubuntu version, you can find a file list
<Yasteck> Hola necesito ayuda...
<PCDJ> litlebuda, no such file or directory
<Jordan_U> !es | Yasteck
<ubottu> Yasteck: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<litlebuda> PCDJ, just remenber tho change xchat to xchat2 on the script
<carlosqueso> !es | Yasteck
<carlosqueso> blast, too slow
<Yasteck> thanks
<PCDJ> litlebuda, i did that
<PCDJ> litlebuda, changed x's to version
<shree_> hi all, i was able to watch a streaming mms video on my hardy. i reinstalled but am not able to watch it now. I tried installing all kinds of plugins. I have n oidea. Can anyone help me???
<litlebuda> PCDJ, you changed all xchat to xchat2 ?
<PCDJ> litlebuda, yes
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769590&page=4 you have to compile yourself then sarthor
<xim> wow how does ubottu recognize when someone has a bad attitude??
<litlebuda> PCDJ, wait a sec
<Jordan_U> shree_, What happesn when you try to open the stream in totem?
<carlosqueso> xim: somebody tells it !attitude
<xim> and how can i get a list of triggers for ubottu?
<xim> ic
<carlosqueso> !factoids
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<shree_> Jordan_U: hey how can i get the complete mms link. i know it is mms bcoz i  have seen that when viewing it earlier
<bazhang> !fishing | xim try here
<ubottu> xim try here: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<sarthor> bazhang: getlibs command not fouund
<Jordan_U> shree_, Are you viewing it in Firefox?
<shree_> Jordan_U: yes
<bazhang> sarthor, you compiled before?
<Jayson> My Nvidia 8600GT only has DVI output (no VGA)  When I load Ubuntu, my monitor loses signal.  Any idea how I can fix this until I can install the nVidia drivers?
<Jordan_U> shree_, Right click on it and "open in totem"
<shree_> Jordan_U: sorry didnt mention that
<Blind32> Can someone help me with a Grub Error 21?
<sarthor> bazhang: no, How?
<bazhang> !compile | sarthor  read this
<ubottu> sarthor  read this: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<shree_> Jordan_U: well it shows a rectangle with the text 'no video' and i cant right click
<shree_> Jordan_U: as in there is no resposne for a right click
<John_S> astro76: OK, I get it, but one of the applets I'm after is "force quit"--do you know which package it is in? And better yet--how do I figure that out?
<TooFly> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, and I can't get my wireless to work. I type in the SSID of the network, and the WPA but it won't connect
<xim> bazhang i still dont get it, ubottu ignores me in pms, how do people discover triggers and factoids?
<John_S> astro76: "force quit" is not in the "gnome-applets" package that I can find.
<Feron0110> I just created my first software raid (5) with mdadm and now I see /dev/md0p1.. is this my raid point and should I grow it to fill the unallocated space?
<litlebuda> PCDJ, just write in a terminal mkdir ~/.xchat2/sdclone/ and then try to install
<acp_> sorry might miss the post here, but i would like to ask this question,any one have installed gyachi in hardy? can some one direct me to the correct pkg i only see pkg for gutsy in this url http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=158490&package_id=177556&release_id=551575 thanks!
<bazhang> xim you need to /msg ubottu keyword (eg ati) and he will give you links info etc
<Jordan_U> xim, You may need to be registered for ubottu to get your pm's, also try ubot3
<dben1> helloo i hate to keep asking but can someone help me mount an lvm volume? vgscan doesnt detect it :( ive tried several guides already ...
<shree_> Jordan_U: hey, did you miss my reply
<xim> i see
<PCDJ> litlebuda, lmao can not make directory
<j1solutions> anyone LPI certified in here?
<bazhang> !ot | j1
<ubottu> j1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<anonymous_a_> hi, how do I regenerate boot files after formatting /boot partition?
<jepler> acp_: I can confirm that there does not seem to be a gyachi package in ubuntu hardy in the main or universe repositories.
<litlebuda> PCDJ, jus hopen a terminal in your home folder and write mkdir ~/.xchat2/sdclone/
<Jordan_U> shree_, No, can you give a link to the video you are trying to watch?
<ralos> how do i bypass the usb error i get because my usb card is bad?
<bazhang> j1solutions, please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<j1solutions> ok
<shree_> Jordan_U: http://www.ibnlive.com/videos/video_streaming.php
<bazhang> jepler, there is a 32bit deb though
<TooFly> Does wireless on a laptop work out of the box with ubuntu?
<acp_> jepler: so I gust I have to compile the src, what if i installed gutsy pkg? I know this is a stupid question = )
<carlosqueso> TooFly: depends on your laptop
<Dr_willis> TooFly,  TOTALLY depends on the chipset in the laptop
<EdgEy> TooFly a bit too generic
<bazhang> acp_, you got 32bit? there is a deb for gyachi
<TooFly> Oh, I see. I have an HP Pavilion. It's not working for me, and I'm not sure how to go about fixing it.
<ihcus> hi guys can anybody tell me whether my graphic card is suited for compiz effects ?
<Feron0110> well anyhow, I started to generate a raid 5 array out of 4 500gb disks, mdadm was successful in creating the container, but gparted shows two items on /dev/md0 - /dev/md0p1 at 465gb and unallocated at 931gb and I can't resize md0p1 to the full extent...anyone know what I am doing wrong here?
<astro76> John_S: I'm not sure where that is.. why do you need to know out of curiosity?
<jepler> acp_: I've never done an upgrade (always work from scratch when going to a new version of ubuntu) so I can't speak to that.
<acp_> bazhang: yes
<ihcus> i have an intel 965 x3100 gma
<ralos> it gives an error and then just sits there, can i bypass it and continue to boot?
<Jordan_U> shree_, You can get the full link by going to tools -> Page info -> Media
<miwachiru> Can anyone help me fix this? I get this error when I open synaptic package manager : E: Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<miwachiru> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<miwachiru> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<miwachiru> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot1> miwachiru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ihcus> how can i increase my desktops to more than 1
<ralos> ihcus: cntrl+alt right or left
<John_S> astro76: For one thing I'm looking for its icon, which if I have to I can search manually for thru all the icon directories, but I would also like to see its script if possible.
<anonymous_a_> how can I regenerate the stuff in the boot partition?
<thechris> !ramdisk
<miwachiru> I get this when I open synaptic, someone please help! http://paste.ubuntu.com/11962/
<ubottu> Factoid ramdisk not found
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773802 acp_
<thechris> !ram
<xim> what is the location of the directory of C header files that matches my running kernel (hardy)  vmware-config.pl is trying to find it in /usr/src/linux/include but says it is not an existing directory
<ubottu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<shree_> Jordan_U: awesome. i could play it in MPlayer
<Blind32> Can anyone help me fix Grub and my MBR to point to /dev/sda5
<Blind32> Error 21
<fbthpg> i am having problems with my wireless card/ndiswrapper
<PCDJ> litlebuda, i made the xchat2 and put a sdclone folder withing and put the pl file into that folder and STILL no go
<ralos> did you ever have it working?
<jepler> xim: install a linux-headers package, e.g., linux-headers-generic
<dianguctrangian2> dianguctrangian2050
<acp_> bazhang: where did you got that pkg, is every thing working fine especially the webcam? you could view yahoo usr?
<jepler> xim: then it will appear in /usr/src
<thechris> anyone here know how the install CD loads and creates /dev/ram?
<xim> ah ok
<xim> thx
<litlebuda> PCDJ, did you try to load the script ?
<bazhang> acp_, I dont use gyachi
<sortudo_78> please, i cant get internet connection on ubuntu 8.4, i installed it many times, it is not a fisical problem, i need you help !!!
<PCDJ> litlebuda, i put the line in terminal and it didnt work
<alterimperson> sortudo, what device are you trying to connect from?
<bazhang> sortudo_78, pastebin the error on paste.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> sortudo_78, Can you pastebin the output of "sudo ifconfig eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0" ( if this is wired that is )
<miwachiru> Can anyone please help me fix this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11962/  Get it when I open Synaptic
<jepler> ralos: you could blacklist the usb modules in /etc/modprobe.d but that will disable all usb devices.  also, not sure how to do that if you can't get a shell at all, and not sure if the initrd will already load them ..
<fbthpg> i need help installing windows drivers in ndiswrapper... can anyone help
<litlebuda> PCDJ, just write in xchat /load (plugin name).pl
<pen> help, I cant enable nvidia driver in xorg or gdm can't boot
<bazhang> miwachiru, pastebin your sources.list
<xim> jepler: will it it was already installed, but looking under properties in synaptic it put the files in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic/  will this unexpected directory cause me any problems later?
<miwachiru> bazhang: I'm a complete newbie, where do I find that?
<anonymous_a_> how can I remake /boot (including GRUB)?
<bazhang> miwachiru, can you install stuff?
<jepler> xim: no, that's the standard ubuntu location (so that you can have headers installed for several different kernel versions or flavours)
<miwachiru>  bazhang, yes
<bazhang> miwachiru, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<shree_> Jordan_U: any problem??
<pen> help, I can't enable nvidia driver in xorg or gdm can't boot
<miwachiru> i get that same error
<bazhang> pen sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk then run it
<Jordan_U> shree_, No, why?
<pen> bazhang, envy?
<bazhang> miwachiru, okay can you open websites?
<PCDJ_> litlebuda, it restarted xchat
<shree_> Jordan_U: :) i didnt come across a reply
<miwachiru> bazhang, yes
<xim> jepler: i see thankx
<pen> bazhang, the problem started after I ran this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<pen> bazhang, if I install envy, how could it solve my problem?
<df00z> I'm on ubuntu 8.04...i don't see the nvidia driver in the repository...is it still there somewhere?
<pen> bazhang, I have heard from others that envy is not good
<pen> bazhang, or did they changed that?
<bazhang> miwachiru, go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list to that site then tell us the url
<litlebuda> PCDJ, than probably there is something worng with that script , its too old anyway :(
<Feron0110> ok, more basic question... 4 500gb disks in raid 5 should equal roughly 1.5tb, right?
<df00z> ?
<bazhang> pen as I am recommending it, yes it is has changed--this is envyng not envy
<PCDJ_> where can i get a WORKING server script?
<miwachiru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11964/
<Jordan_U> pen, envy is now "envy-ng", and it must be somewhat trustable given that it's available in Ubuntu's repositories
<PCDJ_> litlebuda, where can i get a working server script?
<pen> I see
<pen> bazhang, ok, what do i do after i run it?
<java> hey quick linux question... how can i have my usb stick always mount to the same place?
<bazhang> miwachiru, what does sudo apt-get update return
<pen> bazhang, just install?
<jason_1> how can i remove all kde packages, without removeing them one at a time?
<fbthpg> okay... i have everything i need ( i think) to get my wireless card set up, but its still not working
<bazhang> !puregnome | jason_1  read this
<miwachiru>  E: Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<ubottu> jason_1  read this: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<java> sometimes its /media/disk, sometimes media/disk-1 depending on whether or not another usb drive is already in
<litlebuda> PCDJ, try http://www.egghelp.org/tcl.htm
<jepler> miwachiru: did you place the file medibuntu.list in that location?  It should have something else in it, similar to deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<bazhang> miwachiru, get rid of that sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<fbthpg> anyone?? anywhere?
<bazhang> !helpme | fbthpg
<ubottu> fbthpg: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<miwachiru> Do I just delete it?
<litlebuda> PCDJ, try http://xchat.org/cgi-bin/script_list.pl/
<ToddEDM> ﻿ hey guys, quick question... can grub have a gui, i would like have a nice graphic to select my OS
<o0Chris0o> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<miwachiru> It's telling me permission denied when I try to delete it
<o0Chris0o> thought it was there, guess not o.0
<ToddEDM> np
<dobblego> does usermod add users to a group
<dobblego> ?
<BIOSboiler> hey can i iunstall cpanel on ubuntu server?
<xim> where is the config file where you enable colors in bash?
<pac1> Is there an easy way to take the temperature of a core2 duo cpu?
<jason_1> i want xfce and gnome
<jason_1> not a pure gnome system
<shree_> Jordan_U: i enabled only mplayer-plug-in and it displays a blank area as opposed to the black box with a (no video) text earlier
<PCDJ> litlebuda, i give up for today i will get back at it tomorrow ty for all the help
<BIOSboiler> help i upgraded my ubuntu and now it doesnt recognize my video card, what do i do?
<litlebuda> PCDJ, no problem
<astro76> xim: the most common way is to alias ls to ls --color=auto, you can uncomment just such a line in your ~/.bashrc ;)
<musashi> i thought i installed 64bit hardy but when trying to install codecs I get " package architecture (amd64) does not match system (i386)" how can i verify?
<thechris> Has anyone here installed 8.04 from a non-windows, non-*buntu OS.  eg, not CD?
<jason_1> jesus, that a big command...i'm not going to loose all my libraries i had to install for compling misc stuff,?
<yeast> for the record. i just tried installing ubuntu and xubuntu 8.04 on an ibook g4 and they both would not work (the alternate installer worked but the installed system would not boot, the livecd would not boot) but 6.10 worked fine.
<bazhang> thechris, sure; unetbootin
<selocol> Do I need to do anything other than upgrading Ubuntu to fix the OpenSSH security issue?
<xim> astro76: thx
<fbthpg> ﻿okay... i have everything i need ( i think) to get my wireless card set up, but its still not working.. can anybody help me?
<pen> bazhang, envyng doesn't fix the problem
<java> hey quick linux question... how can i have my usb stick always mount to the same place?
<bazhang> pen you restarted?
<BIOSboiler> hey can i iunstall cpanel on ubuntu server?
<pen> bazhang, I did
<yeast> the questions raised in this channel are fascinating. cool to hear the things people are trying to do with computers.
<pen> bazhang, same error saying x server can't start
<miwachiru> bazhang, I can't remove that medibuntu
<astro76> java: one easy way is to set a disk Label
<gregbrady> Is there a really active open office base channel out there?
<andrew___> selocol: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2 is the main source for advice for about the OpenSSH vulnerability.
<selocol> andrew___: thanks
<Dmadman> I'm having a problem.  When I load up Firefox on Hardy Heron, Ubuntu logs out my user and makes me login again.  This happens everytime.  Any suggestions?
<java> astro: i did that, and set it in my fstab, but even though i added the user option it says i can't mount it whenever i stick it in
<etheredge> ????
<DefineKThyne> i just rebooted my Gutsy installation after installing updates with Synaptic and i can't get to the login screen, can someone help me?
<selocol> 啊
<bazhang> miwachiru, go to software sources and choose another set of mirrors to dl from; that should reset your sources.list, then refresh and try again
<etheredge> how do i format an external hd on ubuntu?
<bazhang> etheredge, with gparted
<polpak> etheredge: same way you format an internal one
<etheredge> how would that be?
<etheredge> there is no right click option in ubuntu heh
<andrew___> selocol: as I understand it, you should upgrade to the new versions of openssh-client and openssh-server, then create new keys (including ~/.ssh/id_?sa keys) unless you can _prove_ you don't need to.
<astro76> java: no fstab entry, with just the Label set it is supposed to mount to /media/Label
<selocol> andrew___: ok thank you
<thechris> where can i get unetbootin?
<shree_> Jordan_U: do you mind me logging in later and receiving your reply?
<bazhang> thechris, sourceforge.net
<Jordan_U> shree_, I doubt I will have one :)
<fbthpg> Problems installing a broadcom "BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PC" driver in ndiswrapper
<thechris> bazhang: down.  any other places?
<java> hmmm.... let me reboot and see if it works...
<shree_> Jordan_U: hehehe. tell me, what is thde plugin you are using?
<bazhang> thechris, let me check hang on a sec
<Jordan_U> shree_, totem
<shree_> Jordan_U: the name i meant, as in firefox-addons
<jason_1> bazhang, i think i'm going to regret that command, i see alot of software being removed that i use...
<Dmadman> is there another browser for Gnome besides Firefox and Opera?
<shree_> Jordan_U: the name you ifnd in firefox add-ons
<HellxWeaver> Dmadman, google is your friend ;)
<o0Chris0o> Nautilus Dmadman
<pen> bazhang, do you have any thing to say?
<bazhang> jason_1, you can add them back (with some kdelibs) later if you wish
<Dmadman> Yes, Google is my friend, but right now Firefox isn't.  Everytime I load FF it logs my user out of GNOME.  =P
<HellxWeaver> there are probably thousands, if not millions of web browsers
<bazhang> pen about what
<pen> bazhang, my problem. Initramfs with xorg
<Jordan_U> shree_, totem-mozilla is the name of the package
<bazhang> pen you never mentioned intramfs until this moment
<pen> bazhang, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup changes initramfs
<pen> bazhang, I did told you about that command I ran
<pen> bazhang, I thought you know it changes initramfs
<bazhang> pen you mentioned gdm and x nothing about that command
<civixier> Okay, I have shared stuff on my windows computer. How do I find them with my linux computer? I can find the Network Group (called YADDA) but no computers inside.
<pen> bazhang, I did mention about that command. ok nvm, maybe I didn't make it clear.
<DefineKThyne> When i try to login to my Gutsy install, i get to the creamy background screen, and then stuck in a loop between boot and login. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Dmadman, Are you using gnash by any chance, and do 3D accelerated applications crash X ( causing you to be logged out of gnome ) ?
<java> actually i found a way to do it with udev
<pen> bazhang, so what should i do to fix it
<tom_> Hi.  I just recently reformatted my USB external to fat32, I changed the fstab (because it uses vfat, not ntfs) - "/dev/sdb1 /home/fluid/library  vfat rw,auto,user 0 0" - however, when I go to /home/fluid, "library" is locked, and I can't write files.  Anyone know anything?
<jason_1> dpkg-divert: error checking `/usr/share/apps/dolphin/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop': No such file or directory
<bazhang> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198821&package_id=256965 thechris
<jason_1> is that bad? apt-get crashes all the time now.
<tje2> Can anyone give me a little more information on this recent libssl update?
<tje2> Does that affect the pubkey I generated w/ GnuPG?
<jason_1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jason_1>  kio-umountwrapper
<jason_1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<Egeste> Would someone please point me in the right direction to add a launcher from my desktop into the Applications list?
<blakex> what kinds of security measures are in place for shell providers? just chroot jails?
<bazhang> fixes an ssl vulnerability tje2
<jason_1> kio-umounwrapper kde related by any chance?
<bazhang> jason_1, aye
<grezer34> good evening everyone
<shree_> Jordan_U: could you tell me the minimum plugins that you will need to enable and still make sure that the video is displayed after a firefox rebot
<Egeste> Would someone please point me in the right direction to add a launcher from my desktop into the Applications list?
<tje2> bazhang .. yeah, caught that much from the advisory, that it makes for a better PRNG.   Does anyone have any solid info on exactly HOW guessable these keys might be?
<pen> bazhang, is there a way to revert or regenerate a working initramfs ?
<jason_1> so i need a kde app to run apt-get update?
<jason_1> doesn't sound correct.
<bazhang> tje2, the security update is already out
<xim> is there a setting that puts your prompt into a default multicolored look?  I know the way i had it before it had different colors in my prompt but i didnt set them manually
<grezer34> quick question, I just setup 8.04 server, and I need to get the GUI loaded, what is the command for that ?
<Kohlrak> egesty, try right clicking
<bazhang> jason_1, no, but the error with kio is kde related
<tje2> bazhang .. yeah, I read it.  It's sparse on details.   I'm wondering if that affects my pubkey generated w/ GnuPG since it links to libssl.   I'd assume so, so I'm wondering exactly HOW guessable these keys may be.   I hate generating a revoke key, etc.
<lkthomas> does anyone run tomcat on ubuntu ?
<jason_1> hmm.
<Jordan_U> shree_, I don't know, that video does not display for me ( sorry I can't be of more help )
<tje2> grezer34 .. you can likely do something like "apt-get install x-window-system"
<shree_> Jordan_U: thanks for your co-op
<Scunizi> lkthomas: Apache?
<jason_1> so i nkio-umountwrapper to update with apt?
<bazhang> tje2, gnupg is NOT affected
<jason_1> need*
<tje2> bazhang .. thanks.
<ToddEDM> ﻿ hey guys, quick question... can grub have a gui, i would like have a nice graphic to select my OS ...... anyone?
<lkthomas> Scunizi, my question is that why tomcat need to run with apache
<tje2> ToddEDM .. yeah, grub will do a splash screen.   I know next to nothing about grub (still using lilo here), but I know it's in the docs.   Try "man grub"
<pen> bazhang, is there a solution to taht?
<tom_> Hi.  I just recently reformatted my USB external to fat32, I changed the fstab (because it uses vfat, not ntfs) - "/dev/sdb1 /home/fluid/library  vfat rw,auto,user 0 0" - however, when I go to /home/fluid, "library" is locked, and I can't write files.  Anyone know anything?
<ToddEDM> thx tje2
<jason_1> can i use dpkg to fix kio-umountwrapper installation status?
<fbthpg> is there an Ubuntu program that will run windows .exe 's?
<bazhang> pen best to address the channel; if someone knows they will answer--the more info you give (all at the same time btw) the better the chance you have of getting a response
<Scunizi> lkthomas: tomcat is apache http://tomcat.apache.org/
<tje2> ToddEDM .. when you look at the manpage, search for "splash", I think that will find you what you're looking for.
<jason_1> fbthpg, wine
<astro76> !wine | fbthpg
<ubottu> fbthpg: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Jordan_U> fbthpg, wine will run *some* windows exe's
<fbthpg> where can i find a dl for Wine?
<lkthomas> so tomcat = java + apache ?
<bazhang> fbthpg, ubuntu, no; there is a linux one though
<Scunizi> lkthomas: sorry.. I"m wrong.. there's tomcat and apache tomcat..
<pen> bazhang, I did provide you the information. I only un the command and then xorg starts to complain
<Jordan_U> bazhang, same thing right ;)
<lkthomas> hmm
 * Jordan_U ducks
<Scunizi> lkthomas: actually apache and apache tomcat.. fingers are fat.. mistakes.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, :)
<lkthomas> haha :)
<pen> bazhang, I thought maybe reinstall nvidia driver would work, but I was wrong
<Scunizi> lkthomas: either way apache is in there.
<lkthomas> ok, hmm
<bazhang> pen have you checked launchpad? sounds like that might be a pretty serious bug
<pen> bazhang, it is a bug for console-setup. I did search google for that
<jason_1> apt-get insists kio-umountwrapper is still installed, but it's not, so it keeps crashing when trying to apt-get upgrade, and i blam bazhang
<pen> bazhang, but it seems like no one has that problem yet
<bazhang> jason_1, you blame me? :)
<Scunizi> lkthomas: ah.. tomcat is the implmentation of the Java Servlet and JavaServer packages..
<pen> bazhang, they say to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pen> bazhang, I run it and it removes nvidia driver from xorg
<pen> bazhang, then the resolution comes back
<Scunizi> lkthomas: so tomcat is just Java on Apache
<WindowSmasher> I'm not getting any help in the vbox room.  Virtual box will not load my guest os.  I'm getting an error to install guest modules so I did, but still no go
<jason_1> bazhang, yea, that awesome remove all kde broke aptget.
<pen> bazhang, but if I want to add nvidia to the device section the same problem happens again
<lkthomas> hmm
<randomwalker> my mail-notification applet used to open gmail, but now it opens evolution. i didn't change any settings.. how do i fix this?
<colin_> is easycrypt broken in 8.04 too?
<lkthomas> Scunizi, I feel jsp slow as hell
<sortudo_78> pease, some one help me to connect tu the internet ?
<lkthomas> Scunizi, did you notice that ?
<jason_1> for soem reason it's getting a script to copoy some non-existant files over
<pen> bazhang, so I have no clue what should i do next. that's all the information I know
<jason_1> Removing `diversion of /usr/share/apps/dolphin/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop to /usr/share/apps/dolphin/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop.distrib by kio-umountwrapper'
<tom_> Agh.  My USB external is being mounted "locked" - in nautilus, it shows a "lock" beside it.  "/dev/sdb1 /home/fluid/library  vfat user,rw 0 0" is my fstab.  Any ideas?
<Scunizi> lkthomas: jsp?  java script?  sometimes.. slower than xhtml?  maybe
<bazhang> jason_1, sounds like you removed some mounted usb or other unsafely
<bazhang> pen hang on a sec
<lkthomas> hmm
<WindowSmasher> Anyone?
<jason_1> bazhang, i own no such hot removable devices.
<bazhang> jason_1, you want to pass blame or fix the issue?
<Derander> has anyone had this problem with flashplugin-nonfree: I go to a site such as youtube, video starts playing and stops after two seconds.  Will not start again.  This behavior is exhibited with all flash.
<Scunizi> pen: ask bazhang if "xrandr -s 1280x1024" (or whatever resolution you need) will work
<gregbrady> I have a problem booting my computer.  I boot the first time and it says that my hard drive is FAT formatted and to try again.  I press ctl-alt-del and it boots just fine!  Anything I can do about this?
<pen> Scunizi, it doesn't work me it says can't find the resolution mode
<bazhang> pen you may have found someone who knows something --->points to S-cunizi
<Wolvenhaven> is easycrypt broken in 8.04 or is it just me?
<pen> bazhang, ok
<jake2point0> how do i reinstall my sound card drivers in ubuntu
<victamower> I have a laptop with an ATI mobility X1400, how painful is it to get Desktop Effects with Hardy?
<victamower> I've only booted the live CD, which wouldn't let me enable them
<Wolvenhaven> like 4 button clicks victamower
<Scunizi> bazhang: pen .. well.. just my latest experience.. I had another HD so decided to install Hardy fresh.. rez. was all screwy.  Someone suggested xrandr -s (resolution) however after enabling the restricted drivers it wasn't neccessary.. just my 2 cents worth.
<jason_1> bazhang, i think i got it, dunno where it's reading the script to move these files over, so i just quick made the directories and touched the file it wanted
<jason_1> going to delete them and see if it still complains
<pen> Scunizi, do you know anything about initramfs?
<bazhang> jason_1, we try to help folks in here; getting upset when something is not fixed right away wont make it happen faster; *you* chose to remove the kde, so blaming others will not resolve or make others more likely to want to help you
<Scunizi> pen: no.. sorry
<Wolvenhaven> victamower: enable restricted drivers, reboot, install desktop effects, then turn on the effects you want
<pen> Scunizi, ok
<pen> Scunizi, thx for the suggestion anyways
<jake2point0> how do i reinstall my sound card drivers .  is there something like to reconfigure it?
<degrit> I have a mouse with 5 buttons + wheel (the wheel is the middle button too), but only 2 buttons + wheel as wheel are working and there's no relevant options in Preferences - any clues ?
<victamower> Wolven: the ATI drivers are using AIGLX instead of xgl now right?
<pen> bazhang, so I'm back to you...:)
<Scunizi> pen: np..  without xorg being implemented.. it's very different for most of us.
<jason_1> it was supposed to be a joke? sense of humor a bit low? apologize if you found it offensive.
<Jordan_U> victamower, Yes
<pen> Scunizi, ok
<jason_1> i*
<Wolvenhaven> victamower: yes
<bazhang> jason_1, you were just kidding then? ah okay
<dben1> can i get some help mounting an lvm volume? vgscan wont detect it
<victamower> I've had problems with video playback with AIGLX in the past
<Wolvenhaven> degrit: what mouse is it? my 5 button is working fine
<degrit> Logitech MX310
<jason_1> lol, why would i blame you for something someone else wrote?
<raistlinmaje7> can I ask for egrep help here?
<bazhang> jason_1, okay-->never know in here :)
<gregbrady> Ok, I assume that nobody else has that same problem as mine at the moment.  I'll try again at a later date.
<degrit> actually it has an additional button on the top which in windows operates like alt+tab
<jason_1> well, honestly, it was aj oke.
<Wolvenhaven> degrit: lol thats the mouse i have, weird that its not working
<chris_420> yooo i have a question... ok i have a system monitor screenlet based on conky running on my desktop and it seems every time the cpu usage changes it makes a clicking noise out the speakers...
<thechris> bazhang: so, unetbootin does?  it seems to be a shell script that doens't do anything.
<degrit> I am using feisty if that helps
<jason_1> bazhang, ubt i think i got it, just faked some directories and the file it was in search for.
<bazhang> thechris, what distro you got?
<Wolvenhaven> that extra button pisses me off, i hit it while switching sensitivity and it dumps me out of games, i dont know though, cause mine is working
<degrit> no I mean gutsy
<bazhang> jason_1, nicely done
<raistlinmaje7> christel: by screenlet do you mean applet?
<Wolvenhaven> wait, do you have 7.10 or 8.04?
<thechris> bazhang: i'm attempting to use it to install xubuntu.
<degrit> 7.10 is gutsy right ? how do I make sure ?
<bazhang> thechris, from what other linux distro if I may ask
<bazhang> lsb_release -a degrit
<thechris> bazhang: gentoo
<chris_420> raist i guess you can call it that.... im running screenlet manager it allows you to grab the ones off like gnome-look.org and put them to use
<Wolvenhaven> gusty is 7.10, yea the buttons dont work in 7.10, they work in 8.04 though
<chris_420> but yeah i guess you could say that raistlinmaje7
<degrit> yup it's 7.10 all right
<melter> is there a way to narrow down all the dependencies that are installed with a package?
<bazhang> thechris, then the .sh file I guess
<degrit> I remember I'd managed to make it work in 7.04 though P:
<Wolvenhaven> yea, sorry about that, it didnt work for me in 7.10, but they work in 8.04
<Jordan_U> melter, apt-cache show <package>
<raistlinmaje7> huh, that's odd, it doesn't happen for me
<Baatti> someone please help me, I'm really upset...  I just downloaded and burned the Ubuntu 8.04 .ISO...I'm trying to install it inside windows...it goes through the checksums and then starts creating an image, it gets to about 711MB out of 733MB or something, then it stops and says "Cannot access CD, it may be being used by another program."  Which as far as I know, it ain't!  Any ideas?
<chris_420> ive also recently got my desktop cube through fusion going as well lol so the spu is pretty active in comparison to earlier today haha
<degrit> is there any cons in pressing that "Update Release" button in my update manager ?
<raistlinmaje7> does the problem go away when you disable the monitor?
<Wolvenhaven> baatii which vm are you using?
<thechris> bazhang: but what does it do?  it seems to want only the mode of install, and not an iso file or such
<raistlinmaje7> degrit: no
<chris_420> CPU*
<raistlinmaje7> not that I know of
<Baatti> also, I can't get it to load as a live CD...it get's to about 3% of the kernel, then it says, Cannot access Boot disc
<Kohlrak> thechris, i don't think he's using one
<degrit> I mean, does any app stop working or something like that usually
<chris_420> let me check
<bazhang> thechris, it dl's from the net the rest
<Jack_Sparrow> Baatti Check the wubi site for help with that.
<chris_420> nope
<Wolvenhaven> baatii: what speed did you burn it at?
<chris_420> still got it hahaaaa
<Baatti> Wolvenhaven: none, it says I didn't need to partition or anything
<Kohlrak> baatti, try "check cd for errors" when trying to boot from it
<chris_420> let me see what happens if i play a song
<raistlinmaje7> degrit: I mean its a crap-shoot, usually nothing gets too broken
<Baatti> Wolvenhaven: using InfraRecorder, at Maximum speed
<degrit> :)
<Baatti> Kohlrak: how do I check a CD for errors?
<Wolvenhaven> it could be broken then
<soldats> Baatti: you should burn at the lowest speed
<Wolvenhaven> try reburning at 4x
<Baatti> ok, I'll try that
<Kohlrak> Menu item, Baatti
<bazhang> Baatti, the cd integrity check
<thechris> bazhang: hmm, it that case it doesn't seem to work.  i guess it fails silently
<cylux> Baatti: You can check if the .iso is corrupt. Did you check the md5sum ?
<raistlinmaje7> I always burn a live CD just to make sure it boots properly and what not, but that's just me
<chris_420> holy hairballs you can hear it over the music ....
<soldats> Baatti: also i think you meant the cd wouldnt boot but you can check it by running as a livecd and click the check cd for errors button
<thechris> i wish you could still copy the livecd to a partition and install like back in 6.06
<thechris> but thats been broke for a while.
<cylux> thechris: You still can.
<Wolvenhaven> ok guys i feel stupid, where did the partition editor run off to, its not in system-admin anymore
<Baatti> ok, let me try reburning it at a slower speed, then I'll check for errors at reboot
<bazhang> thechris, one user here does that with gutsy
<Baatti> thanks guys
<Baatti> I'll probably be back soon
<chris_420> yay for squash tools
<Baatti> peace
<degrit> Wolvenhaven, so in 8.04 that mouse just works, no workarounds needed ?
<melter> Jordan_U, are none of the dependencies optional, for example, if i install imagemagick to manipulate postscript and png images only, i still need to install x11 libs?
<soldats> Baatti: good luck
<Baatti> thanks
<raistlinmaje7> chris_420: are you sure its the system monitor?
<Wolvenhaven> yes degrit
<degrit> yay
<degrit> well, I'm off to try
<chris_420> yeah im thinking not so much now lol...
<raistlinmaje7> good luck degrit
<Wolvenhaven> 8.04 is kinda buggy though
<thechris> cylux: gusty didn't work that way with amd64.  current just doesn't work (no /dev/ram)
<degrit> I hope it doesn't mess up compiz and eve online which I just managed to set up right
<Wolvenhaven> hehe
<raistlinmaje7> is anyone here a regex wizard?
<cylux> thechris: That can be remedied.
<JustAFigment> Strange problem: network drop (from rebooting router, unplug/plug cable, etc...) causes ANY action that requires elevated privileges to hang such as SUDO, SHUTDOWN, viewing network applet, etc. Using HARDY
<IndyGunFreak> hardy isn't that bad, but i'm a bit disappointed w/ the few bugs it has.
<degrit> thx for the help
<Wolvenhaven> i really like it
<Wolvenhaven> its just i want wireshark and easycrypt to work
<Jordan_U> Wolvenhaven, Applications -> System Tools
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, and I want FF3 to not be a pain in the ass
<qman__> hey guys
<Kohlrak> FF3 hasn't given me any troubles
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak Watch the language
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<qman__> I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, and now I can't burn audio CDs from flac files
<thechris> cylux: how?  there seems to be no solutions posted online
<Wolvenhaven> oh shit, i just accidentally removed applications from te panel
<Kohlrak> i've had more trouble with an interface item with ff3, but it's a problem wit hardy not ff3
<qman__> I tried serpentine and brasero, both fail to convert the audio
<chris_420> raist  ummm i do have the volume on the volume applet turned all the way up...  i shouldn't still be able to hear it should i?
<cylux> thechris: SOmething involving symbolic links, i'm sure.
<raistlinmaje7> chris_420: it being?
<bazhang> qman__, what about gnomebaker
<Baatti> hey again..another question...which write method should I use? Session-At-Once?
<qman__> I don't have gnomebaker installed, but serpentine worked before the upgrade
<Scunizi> pen: did you try xrandr -s <screen resolution> ?
<chris_420> the click from what appears to be cpu action....
<pen> Scunizi, I did
<thechris> cylux: and then how do you continue install?
<Scunizi> pen and did it do anything?
<thechris> cylux: because it waits about 5 minutes then drops you to a shell...
<raistlinmaje7> chris_420: have you tried disabling it?
<pen> Scunizi, it says can't find the resolution
<sn00zer> gnome crashes on me during startup, how do i fix it?
<soldats> Baatti: write the cd as a RAW/DAO and at the lowest speed as a single session i believe
<Wolvenhaven> guys, i just removed apps, places, and system from my panel by accident, how do i fix it?
<Scunizi> pen: what resoltion were you plugging in?
<chris_420> hmmm ... whats it? the applet is close as well as the other applet i had and the manager its self...
<bazhang> !resetpanels | Wolvenhaven
<ubottu> Wolvenhaven: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Jack_Sparrow> sn00zer Start by explaining what changes you have made, unsupported repos you may have added etc.
<JustAFigment> can anyone help with a network restart hanging all authentication actions until hard reboot?
<cylux> thechris: I haven't done it in a while, but I know it can be done.
<pen> Scunizi, 1200x800
<cylux> And to say there is no answer online is a bit presumptious.
<Scunizi> pen and what rez do you think you're at now?
<Wolvenhaven> lol, how do i get to terminal without the menu bar?
<pen> Scunizi, 800x600
<sn00zer> Jack_Sparrow: i changed the monitor, i tried reconfiguring with dpkg but that didn't fix it
<Baatti> I have the following options: SAO, TAO, TAO with no pregap, raw96r and raw16
<bazhang> alt f2 gnome-terminal Wolvenhaven
<Nalidixic> Does anyone know where on the web I can find a tutorial that takes a real life programming project from start to finish that you can follow along with? Preferably a linux project?
<cappicard> hrmm.. i can't build the qc-usb driver... I keep getting /usr/src/modules/qc-usb-source/qc-driver.c:3009: error: unknown field  ‘hardware’ specified in initializer
<raistlinmaje7> Wolvenhaven: alt-f2 <terminal-of your-choice>
<cylux> I'm off for now.
<cappicard> this is 64-bit 2.6.25.3
<cylux> Be seeing you
<Jack_Sparrow> sn00zer That was after the problem...  what about before.
<thechris> cylux: hmm, i guess.  if it always screws up the same way and actually does make a valid /dev/ramXX entry, i guess i could change the kernel line to point to that
<Scunizi> pen, type xrandr -q and it will give you the different resolutions that it thinks it can reproduce using the current setup.
<stunatra> Where's the directory for Window decorations located?
<sn00zer> Jack_Sparrow: it worked fine until I changed monitors
<raistlinmaje7> chris_420: if the manager is closed, and the applet closed, then your problem is probably not with the applet
<pen> Scunizi, there are only two
<thechris> all the ramXX entries were small, but i guess thats just the files in /dev/ and not the actual size.
<Scunizi> pen: what are they?
<pen> Scunizi, 800x600, 640x480
<chris_420> interesting..... raistlinmaje7: i disabled the custom special effects under appearnce  and it seems to have gone away...
<Jack_Sparrow> snowolf k.. sounds like a manual gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Scunizi> pen.. arg.. have you enabled the restricted drivers for your vid card? and what kind of card do you have?
<pen> Scunizi, nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> sn00zer gotta run...  good luck with that.
<pen> Scunizi, I did enable the driver
<Wolvenhaven> bazhang: it didnt work, it reloaded the panels, it didnt reload the menu stuff
<pen> Scunizi, I thought you know the situation
<raistlinmaje7> chris_420: I dunno what to tell you, maybe someone else can help
<Baatti> soldats:  I have the following options: SAO, TAO, TAO with no pregap, raw96r and raw16
<Scunizi> pen, no.. sorry.. came into it late.
<pen> Scunizi, it's something about initramfs
<chris_420> aight well now....  wait a little while till i can get a little better PC before i mess with  desktop cubing again i guess
<bazhang> Wolvenhaven, add them back right click add to panel
<pen> Scunizi, I suspect it messed up my xorg and nvidia
<chris_420> haha i can live with that...
<pen> Scunizi, I ran this sudo dpkg-reconfigure cnosole-setup
<pen> console-setup
<hroi> hello
<pen> Scunizi, then after reboot xorg can't start
<qman__> gnomebaker can't burn either, fails with error: Could not decode stream.gstflacdec.c(800): gst_flac_dec_error_callback (): /gnomebaker-convert-to-wav-pipeline/decoder/flacdec11:
<qman__> bad header (1)
<soldats> Baatti: i think you need the raw16 most likely not to sure though. what app are you using
<pen> Scunizi, it falls back to failsafe mdoe
<Baatti> soldats: InfraRecorder
<pen> Scunizi, thats why I'm in 800x600
<Scunizi> pen, xorg doesn't have much to do with the video in hardy.. have you tried disabling the restricted driver.. rebooting .. then re-enabling?
<chris_420> okay im outty... ty raistlinmaje7 you have a good night/day
<chris_420> ttyl
<soldats> Baatti: 1 sec
<Baatti> kk
<hroi> I'm new to ubuntu, but not to linux, used slackware redhat fedora suse before
<hroi> where is the alsaconfig?
<pen> Scunizi, no, but do you think this will solve it?
<hroi> so strange
<pen> Scunizi, it was working before until that console-setup
<raistlinmaje7> hroi: the command-line version?
<Scunizi> pen.. I'm just looking for different options
<bazhang> hardy hroi ? what about sound prefs
<pen> Scunizi, and console-setup only changes the fonts used in console
<pen> Scunizi, it did changes initramfs
<JustAFigment> hroi: are you looking for asoundconf
<hroi> yup, the command line alsaconfig ncurses one
<Scunizi> pen, I think there's another tool.. hang on I'm looking.
<soldats> Baatti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto this should have the correct method. it sounded like you did it fine but this gives you examples to check it for errors
<dmsuperman> I want to install Hardy Heron. There is a bug (already been reported) where in some cases (mine) the installer (both live and alternative) doesn't detect my partition table. My plan is to do a fresh 7.10 install (which does work) then update to 8.04 from there. My question is, how much different will my resulting install be from a fresh 8.04 install?
<hroi> justafigmen, perhaps never heard of asoundconf before
<grimlock838> Wired Network connection and mouse wont work in normal starup
<bazhang> displayconfig-gtk
<JustAFigment> hori: asoundconf is it i believe try the man pages
<Nalidixic> Does anyone know where on the web I can find a tutorial that takes a real life programming project from start to finish that you can follow along with? Preferably a linux project?
<Baatti> soldats: thanks
<raistlinmaje7> damnit, I'm trying to use egrep
<grimlock838>  What install log do I need to look at to narrow down whatever did this?
<hroi> JustAFigment,  why they have to mess up a perfectly good alsa distro
<nickellery> what file format are themes for ubuntu?
<hroi> I mean mess around with what is the norm for so long
<raistlinmaje7> but whenever I enclose a regular expression in parantheses bash complains at me, any idea what's wrong?
<Scunizi> pen, displayconfig-gtk might give you something if you haven't tried it yet.
<pen> Scunizi, what is that?
<rhizmoe> raistlinmaje7: are you using single quotes?
<JustAFigment> hroi: I have never used either. I just ran apropos alsa to find something related
<Scunizi> pen, it has to do with Ubuntu's Bullet Proof X.. failsafe system.. it should pull a gui settings menu up.
<raistlinmaje7> I need to enclose it in quotation marks?
<pen> Scunizi, I have that installed already
 * raistlinmaje7 feels really stupid now
<rhizmoe> i do, with grep -e
<soldats> raistlinmaje7: what is the regex your trying
<Scunizi> pen: and you ran it?
<raistlinmaje7> (^ii)[:space;]{2}
<pen> Scunizi, same thing
<grimlock838> I dont understand what happend or how to fix it
<raistlinmaje7> that should be a ":" not a ";"
<pen> Scunizi, I can't choose resolution beyond 800x600
<astro76> dmsuperman: it should be identical... if you want to be sure you see any cool new desktop stuff, create a new user after you upgrade
<Scunizi> pen: ah.. was this an upgrade or fresh install?
<Yatas> hey guys
<hroi> ubuntu, is starting to seem like an unusual linux, if they didnt go with the complete alsapackage, they must have trimmed out the alsaconf
<astro76> dmsuperman: probably not necessary though
<evilbug> how can i stop the login sound?
<Nikunj93> dragging the mouse along wiht ctrl and alt doesnt move the cube
<pen> Scunizi, upgrade from fresh 7.1
<grimlock838> I mean I guess it could be that i installed the HP devvice mamanger for my photsmart printer
<JustAFigment> hroi: asoundconf did not help? I am not really familar with it
<raistlinmaje7> evilbug: all of them? or the login prompt?
<astro76> hroi: well, starting with hardy, ubuntu is changing to pulseaudio, so that might have something to do with it
<Yatas> when i try to log on my yahoo with pidgin it says invalid screename ? but  i have checked and everything is allright ??
<Yatas> why ?
<Rikard> How do I set a program (In this case, Pidgin) to start up when Ubuntu boots?
<evilbug> raistlinmaje7- just the login prompt for now.
<IndyGunFreak> evilbug: system/pref/sounds/sounds tab.. should be self explanatory from there
<grimlock838> But HOw do i uninstall this damned hp device manager?
<pen> Scunizi, hm. displayconfig-gtk restart x
<ghosTM55> Rikard: if u use gnome , in the "preference -> session"
<astro76> !startup | Rikard
<ubottu> Rikard: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Rikard> Thanks
<Scunizi> pen: I still have issues on my production machine (this one) .. it's an upgrade and won't shutdown properly.. I have to hit the button. so I did a fresh install and WAM fixed.. If you have a separate /home partition you might consider 40 minutes to reinstall vs. days trying to figure out the solution.
<hroi> JustAFigment, thanks, looks like asoundconf might get me somewhere, but Im a bit boggled by this... I have alsa installed but very very unusual
<pen> Scunizi, when I press the test button
<pen> Scunizi, but it still doesn't work
<ghosTM55> Rikard: u'r welcome
<pen> Scunizi, maybe
<raistlinmaje7> evilbug: System->Administration -> Login Window -> Accessibility
<raistlinmaje7> you should see the checkmark there
<pen> Scunizi, I'm only worried about the settings and the programs I install
<pen> Scunizi, how do I move everything I need working to the new instalaltion?
<Rikard> Thanks guys.
<Yatas> my pidgin keeps giving me errors ? it says that my yahoo account is invalid ?
<rhizmoe> raistlinmaje7: the shell is going to parse the args before they get to egrep, so you have to use single quotes to prevent that.
<pen> Scunizi, or do you mean I have to do everything again?
<IndyGunFreak> raistlinmaje7: i thought he wanted to change the log in tune.. the africans humming
<JustAFigment> hroi: glad i MIGHT have been some help :-)
<pen> Scunizi, omg
<evilbug> IndyGunFreak, raistlinmaje7- thanks.
<raistlinmaje7> rhizmoe: single? not double?
<grimlock838> How do I uninstalll HP device manager for my HP printer?
<Ashfire908> I get this error/warning during startup on my system (it's non-fatal, it contiunes to boot) "piix4_smbus 0000:00:f.0: SMB base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr"
<Scunizi> pen.. if you have a separate /home partition all you have to do is name it as the /home for the new install BUT DON'T FORMAT IT.. and it'll all be there. Couple of things you might have to reinstall but the configuration will remain as before and data too.
<pen> Scunizi, ok, I mean config in system folders
<pen> Scunizi, I know all the settings would be in home
<Yatas> my pidgin messenger keeps given me errors ?
<Yatas> can anyone help ?
<Scunizi> pen.. can you be more specific about configurations in system folders?
<grimlock838> How do I uninstall HP printerdevice manager
<rhizmoe> raistlinmaje7: single, yeah. doubles will still get parsed.
<bazhang> grimlock838, how installed
<arbir> hello
<arbir> anybody uses the Listen Media Player ?
<pen> Scunizi, like grub, nvidia, firefox, swiftweasel...etc
<Ashfire908> Nevermind, found a fix
<pstangcjd> grimlock838: dpkg -r hplip
<pen> Scunizi, I can't rememebr all of them
<cappicard> damn... anyone use a quickcam web under 2.6.25?
<eboyjr> I switched to my second workspace called "Special" with no programs in that workspace and left for a minute... When I came back, It logged me out. (I had to log in again)... I also have a message saying "System restart required", but that shouldnt log me out like that.
<qman__> ok, my burning problem is getting weirder by the minute
<arbir> Listen media player wont show my ipod
<pen> Scunizi, besides that there are menu icons the custom icons too....
<pen> Scunizi, this will be my nightmare
<qman__> I copied the files to the local drive to eliminate the nfs share as a problem
<Scunizi> pen: shouldn't effect grub, firefox stuff is actually in /home in a hidden directory, same with swiftweasel. and nvidia you're trying to fix.
<raistlinmaje7> okay, well, I want to match the beginning of a line, two i's, two spaces, and then anything that's not a space
<qman__> still didn't work
<gleyve> My gaim is not starting...segmentation error (core dumped)
<qman__> tried them in gnomebaker, still didn't work
<pen> Scunizi, no, about the compiz shadow bug
<eboyjr> Use pidgin instead of gaim
<qman__> I moved the first track to the bottom of the list, and it worked
<pen> Scunizi, that's something diff
<raistlinmaje7> cappicard: have you tried cheese?
<Scunizi> pen: don't know what that is.
<qman__> so then I moved the first track back to the top of the list, and it worked again
<Yatas> how do i upgrade my pidgin ?
<arbir> eboyjr: hi.. do you use Listen Media player ?
<pen> Scunizi, and the firefox and swiftweaswel is not about /home is about the flash link
<loga1> hi
<Yatas> why does it keep givien me errors ?
<qman__> I'm really confused as to why it's working now and wasn't before
<cappicard> cheese?
<pen> Scunizi, they are all involved system folder
<eboyjr> arbir: No, I don't.
<Yatas> CAN ANYONE HELP ME!
<eboyjr> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<grimlock838> I installed it by sh command line and after download ing it from sourceforge
<raistlinmaje7> cappicard: its the webcam program I use
<eboyjr> arbir: Why?
<bazhang> !helpme | Yatas
<ubottu> Yatas: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<grimlock838> and it ran a scrpit
<Scunizi> pen: ah.. well. you might have some tweeking to do but .. your resolution will probably be correct.. Disclaimer "but maybe not"
<Yatas> damn
<eboyjr> lol
<cappicard> hmm... it's worth a try.
<Yatas> then how havn't i gotten any response ?
<pen> Scunizi, alright, maybe I will just give it another try then I will consider reinstall
<raistlinmaje7> Yatas: because people are busy
<bazhang> !attitude | Yatas
<rhizmoe> raistlinmaje7: try '^ii {2}[^ ]'
<ubottu> Yatas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Yatas> people are busy ?
<pen> Scunizi, thx for the suggestion
<loga1> what do you think is the best chatting software? (is for my girlfriend)
<rhizmoe> Yatas: email IRC for a complete refund
<pen> loga1, IRC!! :)
<Scunizi> pen: sorry I"m out of ideas at this point.. Keep copious notes on how you accomplish the rez correction and write a How-To for the forums.. many could use it.
<Yatas> all you guys do is talk about off-topic topics
<cappicard> but cheese just picked up my tv tuner...
<bazhang> !coc | Yatas
<pen> Scunizi, k
<ubottu> Yatas: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Lincooled> loga1, my girlfriend like amsn
<cappicard> trying to build the driver for my quickcam web and qc-usb is failing to build
<raistlinmaje7> hm, cappicard, do you know the manufacturer?
<cappicard> Logitech QuickCam Web
<JustAFigment> anyone have ideas why a network reboot would cause a lot of apps to hang until a reboot?
<grimlock838> Could that be why my mouse wont work @ normal starup
<cappicard> it was working with the default drivers in 26.24
<raistlinmaje7> if you do, you can try lspci or lsusb and find the identifying XXXX:XXXX and google it
<cappicard> er-2.6.24
<loga1> my girl likes msn and yahoo i am teaching her pidgin is there soemthingbeter
<grimlock838> brooke@booknavel:~$ sudo dpkg -r hplip
<grimlock838> [sudo] password for brooke:
<grimlock838> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of hplip:
<grimlock838>  hpijs depends on hplip (>= 2.8.2-0ubuntu8).
<grimlock838> dpkg: error processing hplip (--remove):
<grimlock838>  dependency problems - not removing
<FloodBot1> grimlock838: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amrik> Hi. I am having a problem changing the max number of file descriptors for a user. Despite what I put into /etc/security/limits.conf, it is not increasing it from 1024  to 8192. Am I doing something wrong?
<Kohlrak> JustAFigment, change in IP and no rebounding to IP.
<grimlock838> sorry
<grimlock838> I havent used IRC
<JustAFigment> kohl: I am not sure what tha meens
<grimlock838> I will just do one line at a time
<raistlinmaje7> rhizmoe: using the -o option for egrep still only outputs "ii  "
<bazhang> !paste | grimlock838
<ubottu> grimlock838: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ghosTM55> grimlock838: look : " Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com "
<JustAFigment> Kohlrak, you still there?
<Kohlrak> yulp
<Kohlrak> long message
<JustAFigment> I am not sure what your statment means
<Kohlrak> give me time, it takes time to explain
<JustAFigment> Kholrak:sorry :-)
<grimlock838> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11967/plain/
<grimlock838> word that is much more efficient
<Yatas> how do i get the latest version of pidgin ?
<Kohlrak> ﻿﻿JustAFragment, internet on linux, windows, and other x86 computers use "sockets." A socket has to be "bound" to an "ip address." Basically, what it tries to be. If you change the IPs of the outside or things inside the network, it continues to try to be the same IP address, even when it should be something else. You may not need to reboot the computer, but just the programs
<rhizmoe> raistlinmaje7: oops, try putting an asterisk after, like [^ ]*
<raistlinmaje7> no luck
<rhizmoe> dang this channel scrolls fast
<raistlinmaje7> I tried it with a + too
<ttmontoya> how do I install AT-SPI
<nicktgd> ndiswrapper - should this only be installed on an Ubuntu system if a Windows partition exists on the same computer?
<grimlock838> yatas: go to synaptic and go to search and type in pidgin
<CLEARviewF> hi everybody....
<raistlinmaje7> Yatas: you might have to compile from source
<rhizmoe> raistlinmaje7: same output?
<raistlinmaje7> rhizmoe: yeah...
<pstangcjd> nicktgd: nope
<doseryder> hi
<CLEARviewF> i need help with Amarok and Compiz bug...
<CLEARviewF> ﻿the place where Amarok show text about "now playing" or "the track was sent to LAST.FM" fills with tons of text one over the other while the Amarok window is in another WorkSpace, when i go back to that WorkSpace i can see a lot of text like a mass of black tint all together.
<JustAFigment> Kholrak: I never get a new address. All processes that require auth will hang when run such as sudo, shutdown, many system applets etc...
<doseryder> I'm about to install ubuntu on my laptop
<cappicard> damn it... none of the drivers on http://www.informatik.uni-oldenburg.de/~delwi/quickcam/ will build with 2.6.25!
<Kohlrak> JustAFragment, that doesn't sound right at all... give me some examples
<raistlinmaje7> cappicard: the obvious solution is to boot back to the previous kernel version if you don't have a compelling reason to stick with 2.6.25
<rhizmoe> raistlinmaje7: i know i'm forgetting something dumb. can you msg me a test fragment? one with, one without
<raistlinmaje7> test fragment?
<doseryder> apparently, I'm UNABLE to get wireless internet access (i.e. I cannot logon to my wireless network)  I'm sure i've typed in the correct passphrase for the Wireless Security mesure
<doseryder> can someone PLEASE help me out
<cappicard> hmm... i may have to.
<cappicard> and build that kernel with opteron and not mess with preemptive
<doseryder> i'm running on LiveCD btw.
<evilbug> how can i have my ubuntu look like ubuntu-studio as far as interface is concerned?
<raistlinmaje7> cappicard: one time when I upgraded my kernel version my soundcard stopped working, but I just changed the default grub entry to a previous kernel version and was back in business
<astro76> evilbug: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<el-rev3lde> HOLA SOretes, ustedes son unos vendidos
<evilbug> astro76- thanks!
<el-rev3lde> MIERDA SON MIERDA
<rhizmoe> raistlinmaje7: yeah, one line with the late space and one without
<cappicard> yeah. i think i will reboot into my previous kernel
<DG19075> evilbug: sudo -apt get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<rhizmoe> i guess i could make one myself. sec.
<raistlinmaje7> okay, sorry, I'm not sure what you mean...
<grimlock838> So if I delete the folder in the dir of where I installed hplip-2.8.5 it will uninstall it?
<Yatas> at my synaptic , the pidgin box is green
<ralos> does ubuntu have webcam support?
<raistlinmaje7> Yatas: build from source
<grimlock838> that means you have it
<Yatas> but hopw di i know their any knew version ?
<grimlock838> yatas
<JustAFigment> Kohlrak: EXAMPLE: everything works fine. I am configuring ports on the router for asterisk and then reboot the router. After this I can not get online anymore, try to check neetwork ping to google and revieve network not available. try sudo /etc/init.d/netwrok restart and terminal hangs. switch to different TTy and type in my login and it hangs never asking for my password. try to open net applet and it hangs. try to reboot and the d
<grimlock838> already installed on your system,
<rhizmoe> something like "ii  abc123" and "ii  abc 23" should be fine, right?
<doseryder> Hi, I'm about to install Ubuntu on my laptop.  I booted my LIVECD but apparently, I failed to connect to my wireless network.  It asked for my Passphrase and I'm sure I've entered the correct key but it failed to connect
<will00> how do i convert files from .vob to .avi?
<doseryder> can someon please help me out
<raistlinmaje7> rhizmoe: yeah
<ralos> doseryder: are you dual booting?
<astro76> !wireless | doseryder
<ubottu> doseryder: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<raistlinmaje7> will00: there are programs that will handle going from DVD to .avi for you
<grimlock838> dose there is an optionin that box to allow you to see what you type in the pass field
<JustAFigment> Kohlrak: this started yesterday after compiling zaptel driver ztdummy since the deb package one is broken
<Mannequin> hi, is there anyway to reset the clipboard? it's acting weird
<Mannequin> whatever I copy, it becomes this:
<Mannequin> ŸŸ
<Kohlrak> JustAFigment, try doing it without rebooting the router to see if that causes the same trouble. I noticed there has been a bit of permission base prolems in hardy lately (i for one have seen programs crahs with segment fault from premissions)
<Kohlrak> maybe it's the new driver
<will00> raistlinmaje7, im using dvd::rip now and its saving it as a .vob even though i set it to .avi
<evilbug> is there a way to change the panel font color?
<CLEARviewF> ﻿the place where Amarok show text about "now playing" or "the track was sent to LAST.FM" fills with tons of text one over the other while the Amarok window is in another WorkSpace, when i go back to that WorkSpace i can see a lot of text like a mass of black tint all together.
<will00> raistlinmaje7, is ther just a package that will convert it?
<doseryder> ralos: i'm using the LIVDCD.  The wireless card seems to be working b/c it detected all the wirelesss networks around me but when i tried to connect to my wireless network its not accepting the passphrase.  Im 100% sure i've correctly entered the passhrase
<raistlinmaje7> CLEARviewF: try typing xrefresh into your console?
<JustAFigment> kohlrak: it may be but todays kernel update to 2.6.24-17 caused it to disapear (ztdummy that is). It is no longer loaded and there are no errors any any log that i can find
<Jesus_Quintana>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<doseryder> grimlock838, yep.  and i've correctly entered the right passphrase
<CLEARviewF> raistlinmaje7: is that a permament solution or just a test?
<grimlock838> OH I know ... make sure it is in roam mode
<Kohlrak> JustAFigment, try not to update anything unless you have to. I think many of us learned that just now with Hardy
<kdc1956> how do I edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grimlock838> does when you go into maunel config
<Kohlrak> kdc, try sudo gedit =p
<raistlinmaje7> CLEARviewF: try it, if it doesn't work, then we know its probably not a problem with X
<kdc1956> ok
<astro76> kdc1956: gksudo gedit
<astro76> kdc1956: or sudoedit
<grimlock838> dose ...
<grimlock838> go to maunel config ...
<doseryder> grimlock838 hang on one sec.   i managed to see sometihng different, its asking me to create a "Default Keyring" what ever that means
<Yatas> guys it maybe the pidgin's proxy settings
<Yatas> its probsbly
<Yatas> not right
<grimlock838> yeah ... that is so that iit will remmebr your pass word
<doseryder> grimlock838 btw, did i thank you for your attention to my question :>
<grimlock838> nope ... but no prob.
<JustAFigment> Kohlrak: lol, i was hoping to resolve the problem with an update since zap was the only update/build has have done for some time. I did screw when I compiled ztdummy and may have recompiled other things in the process. Is there a make world or rebuild everything that I can do?
<grimlock838> I know how it feesl
<raistlinmaje7> Yatas: do you need a proxy?
<CLEARviewF> raistlinmaje7: it doesn't work, so, it is not X
<CLEARviewF> raistlinmaje7: i think it is Compiz
<Yatas> raistlinmaje7
<Yatas> not really
<raistlinmaje7> could be, try going back to metacity and see if the problem still persists
<Yatas> but i need ur help ?
<Kohlrak> JustAFigment, if you want to destroy all, you can reformat. If you want to just recompile, just do that and overwrite. Chances are, if they do nothign for a while then magically start doing something, they might not know what they're doing.
<Kohlrak> 'could be a new development team
<raistlinmaje7> what's your current version of pidgin?
<JustAFigment> kohlrak: can you point me to a guide to recompile and overwrite? The Ubuntu team discourages this greatly and the info is hard to find.
<grimlock838> Dose is it working?
<Yatas> raist , its 2.2.1
<neunon> Hi folks. I've been having a very annoying problem on one of my machines. If I hold down a key (an arrow key, for instance), I can't move my USB mouse (internal touchpad isn't affected) until a second after the key I am holding is released. Ideas? :\
<grimlock838> Did you recently install somehting from outside of synaptic?
<grimlock838> neuon
<raistlinmaje7> okay, that's what I have, describe your problem and the type of network you're on
<neunon> grimlock838, Nope, and this problem has occurred across two installs on the same machine. The other machine I have running Ubuntu isn't affected.
<doseryder> grimlock838 as corny/noobie as it sounds, i'm actually making notes right now.  I like to document these things
<Kohlrak> well, if you compiled it in the first place, just compile it again, and that's recompiling. I don't know exactly what you're doing, but over writing is as simple as copying new files to the same place as old files, which would cause one to have to get rid of the other, usually the older one goes.
<Yatas> when i try to long on yahoo , it says invalid screenname ?
<neunon> grimlock838,  I thought it might be a problem with APIC, but doing 'noapic' on the kernel parameter list doesn't help anything.
<Yatas> my msn works fine on pidgin
<neunon> grimlock838, Even stranger yet, the LiveCD doesn't behave this way.
<JustAFigment> kohlrak: I wish to rebuild the kernel, modules and all dependencies not just the last package.
<grimlock838> thats weird
<raistlinmaje7> Yatas: did you muck around in the advanced tab when you created your account?
<neunon> grimlock838, Tell me about it. Tried an ubuntu forum post too, and nobody could help.
<Yatas> no
<Yatas>  i never did
<grimlock838> is one a desktop and the other (problem one) is a laptop
<Yatas> what are ur settings ?
<Kohlrak> JustAFigment, you my as well reformat at that point then =p
<Yatas> yahoo Options
<raistlinmaje7> I don't use yahoo, so I don't have any
<neunon> grimlock838, Both are laptops. One's a MacBook Pro (the one with the issue), and the other is a Sony Vaio.
<raistlinmaje7> someone else here might
<Yatas> raist
<Yatas> it doesn't mater
<sortudo_78> I got an Ip address, domain and DNS configuration, but could not ping my gateway, IT says Destination Host Ubrreachable, Ehat could be wrong ?
<Yatas> the ports and everything are set
<Yatas> in ur pidgin
<Yatas> so just tell me what they are
<Zaiden> How do I install 32 bit binaries?
<JustAFigment> kohlrak: I have considered that, if possible though I need to rebuild the kernel so that I can tweak some settings to boost performance of asterisk.
<raistlinmaje7> there are different advanced settings for different protocols
<Kohlrak> JustAFigment, then just deletion the ubuntu partition and rebuild on windows =p
<Kohlrak> Zaiden, why?
<kittykitty> I am having difficulties with a tf card, when i delete files from it, the space isn't freed and now its "full" (1gb) with only 165 mb of files on it....
<raistlinmaje7> however, you can try, under Proxy Options, to set it to Use Gnome Proxy settings
<JustAFigment> LOL, thanks for your help
<Nostahl> where do i find rc.local   so i can add something to start on bootup?
<kittykitty> i've tried fsck on it, and it doesn't report any errors
<Kohlrak> tf card?
<astro76> Nostahl: locate rc.local
<ravi_master> hey, looking for a live screencasting tool for ubuntu
<Yatas> the settings is at use gnome proxy
<neunon> grimlock838, any suggestions? :|
<grimlock838> I am thinking
<neunon> grimlock838, Okay.
<kittykitty> its a mini shdc thing
<JustAFigment> one last question for all. Is there a major difference between the server and desktop versions of ubuntu, from a daily users point of view?
<Yatas> raist , what is ur "port" for yahoo / at advanced
<Zaiden> Kohlrak: I was told to install them if I'm running the 64 bit version of second life
<grimlock838> is it just have ubuntu or is it a dual boot
<astro76> JustAFigment: server has no gui
<Kohlrak> kittykitty, try unmounting it then remounting it
<kittykitty> i did
<neunon> grimlock838, Dual boot with OS X.
<JustAFigment> that would be one heck of a difference :-)
<grimlock838> 10.5.2?
<raistlinmaje7> Yatas: I don't have a yahoo account
<neunon> grimlock838, Yep.
<raistlinmaje7> so I can't tell you that
<kittykitty> i unmounted it several times, ejected it, re-inserted it, ran fsck when the disk wasn't mounted, basically screwed with it every way possible
<Kohlrak> Zaiden, that's for java and flash, which should be fixed in version 8.04
<grimlock838> what about your viao is that dual boot?
<Yatas> it doesn't matter raistlinmaje7
<kittykitty> i'm about .5 seconds from formatting it
<JustAFigment> Zaiden: I have installed SecondLife on an AMD64, let me see if I can find the tutorial I used...
<cappicard> ok.. i'm back in 2.6.24-16 :)
<Kohlrak> kittykitty, may have to. I've always had trouble with removable drives and ubuntu
<neunon> grimlock838, No, it's got Ubuntu only. Windows is just horridly slow on it, so I decided it would be my Linux-only box.
<Yatas> raist , just go on pidgin go add/edit select add -> select yahoo and check advanced
<kittykitty> i've popped it into my windows computer and its  having the same results with xp and thier disk checker
 * Yatas pets kittykitty
<Kohlrak> kittykitty, might be the device itself then
<Kohlrak> ROFLMAO
<sortudo_78> I got an Ip address, domain and DNS configuration, but could not ping my gateway, IT says Destination Host Ubrreachable, Ehat could be wrong ?
 * kittykitty purrs
<grimlock838> I see ... wells all i can think of is that when I dual booted ubuntu or any other linux distro with xp tablet edition it did weird things that would come and go
<kittykitty> sortudo_78 is the interface up?
<trumpetmic> what do you call the latest version of ubuntu?
<doseryder> grimlock838 it is asking me to create a password for the keyring, should that be my network key to my wireless network?  What exactly is a keyring?
<grimlock838> Hardy Heron
<sortudo_78> What could be wrong ?
<Zaiden> Er, should I have installed the 64 bit version of ubutnu if I'm  running a AMD 64 X2 dual core?
<Yatas> yes Zaiden
<Zaiden> ubuntu*
<Yatas> the 64 bit
<trumpetmic> how do I get good ol' hardy heron to be part of my windows workgroup?
<kittykitty> edit your smbd config
<Kohlrak> trumpetmic, what do you mean?
<grimlock838> A keyring basically stores all your various passwords so that you can use it with just one
<byonix> hi, i'm trying to delete some files, could not succeed, i got the message "Error removing file: Permission denied", how do i resolve it?
<cappicard> now I'm building the ubuntu kernel for opteron along with the modules.
 * kittykitty finds big hammer to format tf card with
<neunon> grimlock838, Hm. Well, I'm pretty certain this is some sort of interrupt conflict, though I haven't been able to figure out how the liveCD handles interrupts any differently than my current install. /proc/interrupts is the same.
<Kohlrak> kittykitty, can't you format it in ubuntu?
<raistlinmaje7> alright, here are the settings, pager server: scs.msg.yahoo.com, pager port: 5050; file transfer server: filetransfer.msg.yahoo.com; file transfer port: 80; chat room locale: us; encoding: ISO-8859-1
<trumpetmic> Kohlrak: well, with previous versions of ubuntu, I was able to use a simple GUI to specify the name of the workgroup I wanted to join
<kittykitty> hammer will format it better
<grimlock838> Well the live cd only runs off your ram.
<Kohlrak> trumpetmic, should still be the same program
<Yatas> thank raist
<JustAFigment> Zaiden: It is not required though.
<byonix> hi, i'm trying to delete some files, could not succeed, i got the message "Error removing file: Permission denied", how do i resolve it?
<trumpetmic> Kohlrak: i'm having a hard time finding it
<raistlinmaje7> byonix: are you root?
<neunon> grimlock838, yes.
<JustAFigment> sudo rm filesnames
<Zaiden> What's the advantages of the 64bit?
<MikeCulver> How do I change what text mode a terminal is in?
<trumpetmic> i think it used to be under System
<neunon> grimlock838, but it should still interface with the mouse and keyboard the same way.
<Nostahl> what do i do to auto start a program on bootup
<Kohlrak> trumpetnic, do you remember the name? there's a search command (which i and many others keep forgetting is in ubuntu)
<raistlinmaje7> Nostahl: go to System->Preferences->Sessions
<amenado> Nostahl-> man update-rc.d or  man invoke-rc.d
<Kohlrak> Zaiden, bigger registers
<raistlinmaje7> well, update-rc.d if you want to fool about with init scripts
<grimlock838> byonix
<Zaiden> May as well try it
<grimlock838> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/10/02/how-to-open-files-as-root-via-a-right-click/
<JustAFigment> Byonix: if you use nautilus (file browser) open a terminal and type sudo nautilus which then it will let you clobber anything you like
<sortudo_78> Nostahl: try to use /etc/rd.d/rc.local
<asizemore> I need quick help with samba shared
<asizemore> samba shares
<nuvem> Quick question with regards to xorg.conf: I've tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it immediately starts at the framebuffer question, and always produces a conf with "Configured Video Device" and "Configured Monitor"
<Nostahl> ty
<Yatas> this plan suck
<doseryder> grimlock838 okay, i guess the password its asking me to create is a password for the keyring, so with that password, i have access to all the passwords associated with other wireless networks (or passwords to access various programs too, perhaps??)
<kittykitty> locate is the search command
<kittykitty> if you wanted to locate your smbd config, you could just locate samba
<nuvem> anyone know what might be up with that?
<grimlock838> Yes.
<Kohlrak> Zaiden: Also function args are sent over registers instead of call stack which means more speed for any program made specifically for 64 instead of 32
<Yatas> unless there is omething about my screenname that is illegal / to ubuntu ?
<sortudo_78> : /etc/rc.d/rc/local
<asizemore> it tells me that I can't access the  share, permission denied
<doseryder> cool
<Zaiden> How can I tell what version I'm running?
<raistlinmaje7> rhizmoe: success
<asizemore> it tells me that I can't access the  share, permission denied
<Yatas> Zaiden ? version of what ?
<Kohlrak> Zaiden, you mean 64 vs 32 or hardy vs gutsy?
<Zaiden> 64 vs 32
<MikeCulver> How do I change text-mode resolution?
<grimlock838> Is your wireless connection working dose?
<Kohlrak> Zaiden, try to run a 64 bit program. If it works it's 64 bit, if it doesn't it complains.
<hockeymachine> does anyone know why i cant visit some website with ubuntu firefox (i am at a hotel and it wont open the website for the SSL certificate to get on the free wifi) but in win xp it brings up the certificate and lets me accept the terms of agreeement (any ideas?)
<mota> uname -a
<byonix> JustAFigment:where do i find my  trash bin, i only find root trash bin, and it's empty
<Yatas> kittykitty , join ubuntu-ps3
<mike_> so ive got a dead icon for an external drive that is nolonger plugged in and i cant figure out how to delete it.  any help?
<JustAFigment> the one at the lower right of your desktop should be you trash
<sortudo_78> I got an Ip address, domain and DNS configuration, but could not ping my gateway, IT says Destination Host Ubrreachable, Ehat could be wrong ?
<grimlock838> byonix Right click on your bottom panel and add to panel
<sortudo_78> What could be wrong ?
<pstangcjd> sortudo_78: unless you want to post those IP adresses I don't think anyone can help
<grimlock838> Then find trash toward bottom of list
<byonix> grimlock838:what to add?
<grimlock838> Trash
<sortudo_78> 192.168.0.1
<mike_> and its on my desktop btw
<Gand> I upgraded to Hardy and my sound doesn't work.  Is there some sort of magic bullet fix for this?
<sortudo_78> i will make a paste
<JustAFigment> mike_: can you drag it to the trash?
<Zaiden> Meh, I'll just reinstall anyways :/
<bobsomebody> hey guys/gals/bots, I want to do a dual head ubuntu box, what video card would be best to do this?
<byonix> grimlock838:still the message "Error removing file: Permission denied"
<doseryder> grimlock838 Yay, it worked i have internet.  Man.. i have so much to do tonight.  I'll prolly need to stay up all night.  Install it on my laptop shouldn't take long.  I still gotta install ubuntu on my desktop.  The sh*tty part is, gutsy doesn't support my wireless network usb adapter, I think that'll take me sometime to figure out
<mike_> no
<bobsomebody> (pci-e bus)
<snowveil> hello all
<MikeCulver> Gand: .50 cal aspirin.. also ALSA seems to work better than pulseaudio for me
<grimlock838> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/10/02/how-to-open-files-as-root-via-a-right-click/
<mysticdarkhack> hardy or the new kernel doesn't like my machine
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<amenado> sortudo_78-> your route table is incomplete or pointing to wrong gateway...paste in pastebin your sudo route -n   results
<whuut> Can somebody help me? I've just installed ubuntu and going to install restricted drivers to enable nvidia gpu, how do i do this?
<snowveil> Sergeant_Pony, where's Topato?
<grimlock838> follow those directions byonix and then right click on that folder
<Yatas> you guys know the weird,creepy ,nerd name Ikonia ?
<MikeCulver> Gand: go into system > prefs > sound and try out ALSA for your output needs.  See if it works better
<Kohlrak> bobsomebody, go to newegg.com and restrict search to pcie and look for the most expensive thing
<Gand> MikeCulver: no kidding.... i changed to alsa in gstream-properties, is that all?
<mike_> JustAFigment: when i drag it to the trash it says "operation not supported by backend"
<grimlock838> and open as root .... but becareful
<hockeymachine> does anyone know why i cant visit some website with ubuntu firefox (i am at a hotel and it wont open the website for the SSL certificate to get on the free wifi) but in win xp it brings up the certificate and lets me accept the terms of agreeement (any ideas?)
<Sergeant_Pony> I dunno?
<JustAFigment> byonix: oops, sorry. navigate to you home directory. using the sudo nautilus then in nautilus click on view > show hidden files then look in .trash i think
<MikeCulver> Gand: I didn't even think to change gstreamer separately... that must be why totem hijacks my audio
<Gand> MikeCulver: in my tinkering it appears I've already set it to ALSA
<whuut> ﻿Can somebody help me? I've just installed ubuntu and going to install restricted drivers to enable nvidia gpu, how do i do this?
<grimlock838> ﻿doseryder I would jst use hardy ...
<doseryder> grimlock838 anyways, i got internet now on my laptop thats a good start.  thx dude.  may need your help with my desktop later if you still around
<raistlinmaje7> alright, problem solved, night all
<Yatas> running ubuntu on ppc just suck! period
<Kohlrak> whuut: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<MikeCulver> Gand: Well, my problem is still that Totem will either not play anything because I have other apps running sound... or if Totem is playing, nothing else can.
<grimlock838> it recognized my 2wire PCIMA card right away
<bobsomebody> kohlrak, im @ tigerdirect right now, i was looking at http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3324267&CatId=28
<doseryder> grimlock838 i'm installing gutsy right now, is hardy another ubuntu release?
<snowveil> can anyone recommend a decent Bit Torrent client with a small footprint?
<whuut> test
<byonix> JustAFigment:no find .Trash in my home directory
<MikeCulver> doseryder: yes.  it';s the current release
<Gand> I don't have the hours to mess with fixing my sound.  This is really dissappointing :(
<grimlock838> email is grimlock838@gmail.com dose
<MikeCulver> Gand: kill any app that may be using sound.. then try again
<Kohlrak> doesn't look too bad for the price bobsomebody
<grimlock838> ﻿snowvei: ktorrent
<MikeCulver> Gand: if sound still won't play, I would suggest filing a bug
<whuut> Can somebody help me? I've just installed ubuntu and going to install restricted drivers to enable nvidia gpu, how the f*** do i do this?
<amenado> Gand-> i dont know how to fix sound, but try running  speakertest and if you get any ..
<Flip2405> Hello i was wondering if some one could help me get my webcam working i got it to where it works on msn but when i try to get it to work on anything else it says failed to load /dev/video0
<ToddED1> hey guys how can i get all my things from my laptop to the new PC i just built?
<doseryder> grimlock838 do u (and can I) want me to add you on instant messenger or something?
<grimlock838> Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron
<amenado> Gand rather speaker-test
<Kohlrak> bobsomebody, but if you're willing to go off of tiger, you have a bigger selection
<donak> whuut, System menu, Administration, Hardware Drivers
<Gand> MikeCulver: am I just guessing if it's using sound?
<whuut> test
<Gand> amenado: nothing
<Yatas> so how many of you plays the latest microsoft's games on ur ubuntu ?
<grimlock838> sure ... do you have yahoo messager?
<Flip2405> Me
<legend2440> whuut: go to system>administration>hardware drivers check box next to enabled
<Flip2405> ?
<thename> cal.pl
<bobsomebody> Kohlrak, yeah im putting together an order for enough parts to build two pc's
<amenado> Gand rather speaker-test <-- notice the dash
<bobsomebody> i only need one to go dual though
<whuut> thanks....
<thename> do you know the command to view the source of the file
<doseryder> MikeCulver: man... i've been sitting under a rock. dang
<ToddED1> legend2440:  what if there is nothing in there?
<Gand> amenado: yeah running it
<Yatas> is it possible to install directx on ubuntu using wine ?
<Kohlrak> bobsomebody, i always thought tiger was a little empty selection wise.
<sortudo_78> please, send me a paste site ?
<mike_> sudo nautilus has to be the best command of all time
<Flip2405> Hello i was wondering if some one could help me get my webcam working i got it to where it works on msn but when i try to get it to work on anything else it says failed to load /dev/video0
<bobsomebody> Kohlrak, yeah but they got a killer deal on these parts
<pstangcjd> !paste | sortudo_78
<ubottu> sortudo_78: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<legend2440> ToddED1: what video card you have?
<thename> thename
<Kohlrak> bobsomebody, just remember to keep ati with amd and nvidia with intel, sort of speed gain they say, but never been able to confirm it
<amenado> Gand-> are you getting any sound coming out of speaker aftet that test?
<Flip2405> grimlocak838 there is a lunix version of yahoo messanger
<ToddED1> 9800GT
<Gand> amenado: nothing
<Jordan_U> Yatas, Many DirectX features are supported through wine, I don't think you could use any windows installers to 'install' more though, I think you just have to wait fro the wine devs to reverse-engineer it ( but I may be wrong )
<ToddED1> oops 9600GT
<mgsArch> It's a pleasure to join everyone in the Ubuntu Community! Consider this MacOS/Solaris user converted.   ^ ^
<bobsomebody> Kohlrak, ive never noticed that either
<amenado> Gand-> oh well, i dont know then..
<legend2440> ToddED1: thers nothing at all in hardware drivers?
<asizemore> h
<JustAFigment> byonix: sorry this is taking so long. I am look for the location
<bobsomebody> i used to build pc's in a shop and they always clocked out the same
<asizemore> how do I change the settings for the users?
<ToddED1> legend2440:  nothing listed
<bobsomebody> Kohlrak, so you think that vid card would work for 2 CRT's?
<HappyHater> I've got a window that won't close, is there like a task manager in ubuntu where I can force it to close?
<bobsomebody> (i havent gotten the LCD's yet)
<Flip2405> grimlocak838 there is a lunix version of yahoo messanger
<Kohlrak> bobsomebody, not so much the clock as similar architecture. ATI and AMD especially go well because ati cards use amd processors as the microprocessor
<bobsomebody> upgrading this mess will take forever, http://x.jaywebdesigns.com/i_win.avi (sorry its so small)
<Yatas> Jordan / using direct X 10 ?
<mgsArch> Is anyone else using a Mac Pro and might be able to give me a hand switching from the proprietary drivers to the xorg-radeonhd drivers? I'm having a bit of trouble in finding the right way to go about it.
<pstangcjd> HappyHater: you can use xkill
<grimlock838> I dont thikn so but there is a a yahoo messager you can use inside of firefox
<asizemore> how do I change the settings for the users?
<mgsArch> propietary ATI drivers I meant
<mike_> asizemore: system>administration>users and groups
<neunon> Anyone else have any idea why my Ubuntu install will ignore USB mouse input while a key is held down and for about a second after (but only in an installation, not on a livecd)? Note that my touchpad isn't affected by this, just any USB mice I plug in.
<bobsomebody> Kohlrak, im sure the preformance loss will be minimal at best
<Flip2405> Hello i was wondering if some one could help me get my webcam working i got it to where it works on msn but when i try to get it to work on anything else it says failed to load /dev/video0
<asizemore> mike_: text based
<MikeCulver> How do I change text mode resolution?
<legend2440> ToddED1: to install the nvidia proprietary drivers you could try EnvyNG its in synaptic
<bobsomebody> besides, im going more for dual screen even with 2d only
<bobsomebody> i just need something without all the configurations of trying to build openchrome to work with ati
<Yatas> Jordan_U / how are ur direct X games  on ubuntu ? slow ?
<bobsomebody> dosent ubuntu have issues with ati also?
<doseryder> grimlock838 in that case, i might as well download hardy heron.  are you on msn?
<bobsomebody> or beryl/compitz (one of the two)
<grimlock838> flip http://webmessenger.yahoo.com/
<asizemore> mike_: console only
<amenado> MikeCulver-> try consolechars, i have not used it before,  man consolechars for additional info
<Kohlrak> bobsomebody, many with ATI because ATI neglects linux for some reason
<mgsArch> bob: I've heard that the latest xorg-radeonhd drivers are working great
<Kohlrak> bobsomebody: check the drivers site, not drivers for everything
<MikeCulver> bobsomebody: new FGLRX seems to behave nice with my thinkpad's FireGL
<Qrawl> Hello.  is anyone having weird graphics issues?
<mgsArch> Kohlr: that should change with the new open drivers though??
<mike_> asizemore: just a sec.  i always access that thru gui, and im the only user :D
<byonix> JustAFigment:ok, my the files are 10Gb
<amenado> MikeCulver-> if that dont work try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Jordan_U> Yatas, I don't game but direct X is almost inevitably going to be slower in wine than in windows
<grimlock838> no ... the only m$ thing i am on is xboxlive
<Kohlrak> mgsArch, when did they make them open? I heard that was a while ago, and my card is still treated like XPress 200 instead of 1150 =(
<MikeCulver> will try, amenado
<grimlock838> gotta bounce ...
<doseryder> grimlock838 I got this usb wireless adapter by TP-LINK.  I hope Hardy supports it
<Flip2405> ??
<Qrawl> I need to know if anyone is having major graphics issues, or is it my computer
<neunon> Sorry to re-post this, but I am getting desperate here... Anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu install will ignore USB mouse input while a key is held down and for about a second after (but only in an installation, not on a livecd)? Note that my touchpad isn't affected by this, just any USB mice I plug in.
<grimlock838> flip you can use yahoo messager on its own tab inside of any browser
<grimlock838> http://webmessenger.yahoo.com/
<mamaya> hi , i use ubuntu hardy , all works fine but when i watch some video (no via firefox)  ir looks purple or with other colors
<bobsomebody> hmm i think ill order one good ati and one good nvidia
<grimlock838> ﻿doseryder It will!!!
<bobsomebody> might as well have something to dual up windows with after all
<Flip2405> Well some one should dev a yahoo messanger
<sortudo_78> Please, take a look in my configurations and help me to connect on network !>>>>>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11974/
<asizemore> :P
<Qrawl> Its as if my video memory is low all of a sudden
<Yatas> guess there is no point getting ubuntu for PC then
<bobsomebody> synergy ftw!
<asizemore> what file doth I eeedit
<doseryder> grimlock838 u gotsta bounce?  aight dude, thx so much for your help.  Can i add you on msn (grimlock838@gmail.com)??
<Yatas> linux are better off on ppc
<Qrawl> I have to run the mouse over menus for them to appear
<grimlock838> yes.
<Qrawl> Help please
<bobsomebody> alrighty ubuntu, im out, qwerty on!
<luisjose> i need to convert some movies to ipod format
<Flip2405> Grimlock838 can you help me with my webcam
<doseryder> Qrawl hi, what do youneed help with?
<doseryder> grimlock838 thx.  easy budd
<grimlock838> No Prob! Ubuntu is the SHIT!
<Qrawl> doseryder, all of a sudden, Im having weird grapdics issues.  things dont show up unless I run my pointer over them, etc
<mgsArch> for anyone interested http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd
<halycon> hey everyone does anyone have any experience configuring LIRC with a ATI Remote Wonder? Its unable to load the lird daemon and it says "Unable to load LIRC kernel modules"
<mamaya> somebody help pleas
<JustAFigment> boynix: you still there?
<mike_> asizemore: lol sorry man have to pass this one, i dont really mess around with the user acct settings but im sure there are some geniuses in here that can answer your query
<doseryder> Qrawl: are you in console mode or are you in X?
<sortudo_78> mamaya: make your question !
<Qrawl> doseryder, when I click the start menu, for example, its all jaggedy lines, and I have to run my mouse over them for them to appear
<Qrawl> doseryder, X
<mike_> asizemore: i couldnt find anything in the ubuntu forums either, but i will keep looking for a bit
<Flip2405> Grimlock838, Check your pm
<mamaya> i use 8.04 when i watch a movi or video in totem,xine,kafeine etc
<mamaya> works but the color was blue or purple
<neunon> (sorry again for the repeat) Anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu install will ignore USB mouse input while a key is held down and for about a second after (but only in an installation, not on a livecd)? Note that my touchpad isn't affected by this, just any USB mice I plug in.
<Qrawl> doseryder, if nobody is having this issue, it must be my computer dying
<JustAFigment> Byonix: user trash under Hardy is located at /home/username/.local/share/Trash/files
<matthias_N> hi anyone have usaed gbtsco
<Flip2405> Hello i was wondering if some one could help me get my webcam working i got it to where it works on msn but when i try to get it to work on anything else it says failed to load /dev/video0
<mamaya> youtube works fine
<hiro1000> hello if anyone could help me figure out why one of my harddrives is not being detected
<geekinhiding> need more info hiro
<mossimokim> I just did fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 AM64 installation. Added gdesklet from add/remove applications, but it won't start. Any suggestion?
<hiro1000> the hard drive can be seen through the terminal under /dev/sba
<hotmonkeyluv> how do I get the msft core font set?
<hiro1000> but i can't mount it
<sortudo_78> I got an Ip address, domain and DNS configuration, but could not ping my gateway, IT says Destination Host Ubrreachable, Ehat could be wrong ?
<pawan> hi
<Qrawl> hotmonkeyluv, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<sortudo_78> Please, take a look in my configurations and help me to connect on network !>>>>>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11974/
<hotmonkeyluv> thansk!
<pawan> unable to install nvidia 5200 drivers
<cisco80211> is there a way to restart VNC...i  keep losing it with reboots
<Zaiden> OS Version: Linux 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 <- Is this 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu?
<hiro1000> and i've tried mounting it but ubuntu can't "find" it
<Qrawl> doseryder, no idea then?
<dmsuperman> Which mode is it that I want enabled so I have dual monitor, only I can 1: Drag apps between screens, and 2: Apps maximize to only one screen
<geekinhiding> how are you connecting?  is it already formatted?
<doseryder> Qrawl: one of the things you could try running displayconfig-gtk and try changing to a diff resolution to see if the problem persists
<hiro1000> already formatted
<hiro1000> is a normal data hard drive
<hiro1000> ntfs
<Flip2405> Hello i was wondering if some one could help me get my webcam working i got it to where it works on msn but when i try to get it to work on anything else it says failed to load /dev/video0
<hiro1000> i have my main hd, and then this HD
<neunon> (sorry again for the repeat) Anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu install will ignore USB mouse input while a key is held down and for about a second after (but only in an installation, not on a livecd)? Note that my touchpad isn't affected by this, just any USB mice I plug in.
<hiro1000> i try to mount it via
<hiro1000> "mount /dev/sda
<sortudo_78> How do i install PCMCIA moldules on ubuntu 8.4 ?
<Qrawl> doseryder, ok ty
<Flynsarmy> Linux kernel archives says the latest stable kernel is 2.6.25.3 but i'm currently using 2.6.24-16. Does update manager update kernel aswell? (newbie here)
<mossimokim> anyone else having trouble with gdesklet on 8.04 64bit installation?
<matthias_N> anyone have used bluetooth
<jetsaredim> ﻿was there anything openvpn-related recently released?
<hiro1000> but it gives me "mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<hiro1000> "
<jetsaredim> my tun0 setup seems to be gone
<legend2440> hiro1000: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<halycon> Does anyone know how to set Amarok to be the default media player for music files I changed it to be Amarok in the Preferred Applications window but it keeps loading totem
<halycon> ?
<hiro1000> "*-disk:0
<hiro1000>        description: ATA Disk
<hiro1000>        product: DIAMOND  080G 2F
<hiro1000>        physical id: 0
<hiro1000>        bus info: scsi@4:0.0.0
<hiro1000>        logical name: /dev/sda
<FloodBot1> hiro1000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> hiro1000: you would try to mount a partition of device sda like sda1 for instance. But likely that drive is already mounted as your root filesystem. To see whats mounted under what directories do: mount
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: you can not mount a whole drive, you must mount a partition. Try mount /dev/sda1
<geekinhiding> yeah; what they said hiro
<neunon> (sorry again for the repeat. I hate spamming, but I have been working on this problem for days now.) Anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu install will ignore USB mouse input while a key is held down and for about a second after (but only in an installation, not on a livecd)? Note that my touchpad isn't affected by this, just any USB mice I plug in.
<interzone> can anyone help me get US working?
<hiro1000> it doesn't appear under mount
<JustAFigment> neunon: run lsusb and make sure there are no device conflicts
<hiro1000> and i try to mount sda1
<hiro1000> but it says the same thing
<interzone> I'm running Gutsy and installed ubuntu studio in add remove
<interzone> but it doesnt work
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: what filesystem is on the drive/
<tritium> interzone: you need to be a lot more specific
<hiro1000> ntfs
<hiro1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11975/
<interzone> tritium: what do you need to know?
<doseryder> Qrawl: did you try  changing to a different resolution and does the problem persists?
<hiro1000> its the diamond hd
<tritium> interzone: "it doesn't work" doesn't tell us anything.  Which applcation, first of all?
<Flip2405> Hello i was wondering if some one could help me get my webcam working i got it to where it works on msn but when i try to get it to work on anything else it says failed to load /dev/video0
<neunon> JustAFigment, Aha, I tweaked my google search a bit. Apparently 'mouseemu' is the guilty party!
<genii> hiro1000: Firstly, just:  mount/dev/sda1 will do nothing. You need to tell it a place to make it available (a directory)   so something like: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1     (if you have made the directory of sda1 inside the directory of /mnt)
<Qrawl> doseryder, it happened all of a sudden, something is wroing with my computer
<neunon> JustAFigment, And apparently it's been on the Ubuntu bugs list since May of 2007.
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: if you run mount -l does it show any /dev/sda* devices already mounted?
<interzone> Is ubuntu studio a whole new distro? It said somthing about jack not being detected
<hiro1000> justafigment: it doesn't show up at all
<genii> JustAFigment: If he installed with defaults I'm pretty sure his sda1 is /
<Flynsarmy> Are there any plans to get ctrl+tab implimented into gedit? its so annoying not being able to do it
<hiro1000> and to genii
<JustAFigment> neunon: you mouse is not shown as a usb device? what kind is it?
<hiro1000> i get this response trying to mount it to a directory
<hiro1000> "mount: only root can do that"
<Flip2405> No one can help me????????????????????????????????????
<Flynsarmy> hiro1000 use sudo
<etheredge> trying to get dual monitors to work any help?
<genii> hiro1000: Also if the drive is not native linux filesystem you will need to tell mount command what to try like ntfsor such with -t filesystemnamehere
<JustAFigment> neunon: BTW, it may not have a name shown in lsusb. all lines describe a device though. look at the numbers then unplug the mouse and run lsmod again to see what is missing
<genii> hiro1000: Use sudo in front of mount command then and put your usual pasword when asked
<neunon> JustAFigment, where'd you get that idea? my mouse wasn't responsive while keys were down, and 'mouseemu' caused it.
<neunon> JustAFigment, I didn't say it wasn't in lsusb. :)
<Smegzor> I have a problem with the clock in my gnome panel (the default clock).  In its preferences I can select my location, a major city in New Zealand, but my city (Dunedin) does not exist.  How do I add it?
<etheredge> anyone help me with dual monitors?
<Smegzor> There was a bug filed about this in 2006
<sortudo_78> Please, someone help me???? How do i install PCMCIA moldules ?
<interzone> etheredge: have you graphics card ready to go?
<neunon> JustAFigment, If interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/113344
<tritium> sortudo_78: you don't have to do anything
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 113344 in mouseemu "[Feisty[mouseemu]Freeze of usb mouse while using keyboard" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hiro1000> genii, how do i specify a filesystem
<etheredge> hrm?
<Flip2405> hiro1000 what you mena
<JustAFigment> genii: this is not true if the device is a SATA device. My drives are hard mapped from SATA1 to sdax etc... If i plug a drive in to my 4th sata port only I only have a sddx devices
<LimCore> pages render incorrectly in firefox3.  Is there easy way to use firefox 2? or best, have both installed
<hiro1000> i get this
<hiro1000> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Files
<hiro1000> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<etheredge> well its hooked up the same as i had it with vista when it worked
<etheredge> basically sending it out of my laptop to the tv
<interzone> etheredge: you need to set up your graphics card to run two monitors
<sortudo_78> tritiun, i have a pcmcia CDMA modem, but it is not ligthed :(
<Flynsarmy> LimCore: sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<etheredge> how do i do that
<interzone> etheredge:  ah rite
<sortudo_78> it is off !!!!
<asizemore> does anyone know how to change a user directory
<genii> hiro1000: eg:   sudo mount -t somefilesystemname /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1                for instance and put for "somefilesystemname" something like ntfs or what it should be
<tritium> sortudo_78: it's a problem with your modem, not pcmcia modules.  The modules are already built and installed.
<sortudo_78> it is turned off :(((((((((
<Flip2405> Some one help me
<genii> hiro1000: In that example the directory sda1 must exist as I said earlier elsewhere
<JustAFigment> hiro1000 type sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/media
<hiro1000> i did
<sortudo_78> tritium, on debian linux it works, and in windows too !!!!
<xim> how do you get your bash prompt in color?
<tritium> !patience | Flip2405
<ubottu> Flip2405: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hiro1000> says the hard drive doesn't have a correct NTFS signature
<hiro1000> lol
<tritium> sortudo_78: if it works on debian, it'll work on ubuntu as well
<brenda> Hey guys. I'm using firefox3 and I'd like to be able to choose between opening  a file or saving it to my computer. However, I accidentally clicked "Do this with every file" and now with every pdf, I'm unable to choose to just open it or to save it to disk. It's a nuisance. Anyone know how to turn this off?
<hiro1000> it worked yesterday when i had Vista
<JustAFigment> hiro: keep in mind, if you need info on the mount command you can type man mount or info mount
<geekinhiding> in settings, if not about:config
<sortudo_78> but in ubuntu it is turned off !!!
<genii> hiro1000: What is the result of the command:   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda1
<Flip2405> tritium i have been paitent i have been here for atleast 20 mins
<etheredge> any suggestions?
<doseryder> If i use an Intel C2Q is should I downlod the Standard peronal computer ubuntu or the 64bit intel one?
<Flynsarmy> brenda: edit - preferences - applications
<tritium> sortudo_78: which module does it use?
<interzone> etheredge: plug it in and reboot see what happens
<brenda> Flynsarmy: What if that box is completely empty :/
<interzone> etheredge: :P
<hiro1000> Disk /dev/sda1: 81.9 GB, 81963221504 bytes
<hiro1000> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders
<hiro1000> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<hiro1000> Disk identifier: 0x962a1d17
<hiro1000> Disk /dev/sda1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<FloodBot1> hiro1000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mhall> how can i add groups to this user on the screen everything is grayed out
<sortudo_78> serialusb.ko or usbserial.ko
<tritium> hiro1000: stop pasting!
<tritium> sortudo_78: and are they loaded?
<etheredge> heh alright i bet ill be back in a few seconds
<hiro1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11977/
<Flynsarmy> brenda: Then you should ask someone more knowledgeable than I :)
<sortudo_78> yes
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: there is your problem. invalid partition table
<nuvem> Can anyone help with a screen resolution issue? I'm running gutsy, and I've run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but I don't get any screens that allow me to select the video card
<brenda> Flynsarmy: Heh, got it. THanks
<saltedlight> dos anyone know what is going on with PGP keys in Ubuntu? i've updated my system, i've created new keys, but now i can't sign any file. gpg --clearsign is not working. the same aplies to right clicking on the file and then clicking on „Sign”. am i doing something wrong?
<sortudo_78> but the modem ligth still off
<hiro1000> mmk
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: were you using dynamic disks under windows?
<interzone> Has ubuntu studio got a step sequencer?
<hiro1000> not sure if i was
<mhall> does anyone know how to add groups to my current users because everything is grayed out and it will not let me edit/add groups
<genii> hiro1000: Apologies, should be:   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda               only and not sda1
<ubernoobie> I have ubuntu 8.04 and my girlfriend has an ipod, which she want's me to load music into. What is a good source and alternative stress free way of loading music onto her ipod?
<genii> hiro1000: But report the sda1 line it gives
<doseryder> DO i install the 64bit Hardy if i use a Intel C2Q (core 2 quad)???
<tritium> doseryder: most choose the 32bit version instead, but you can do either
<[gquit]bombadil_> why is xserver-xorg-video-intel installed if i have an nvidia graphics card and use nvidia drivers?
<mgsArch> dose, I'm using 64 right now
<genii> JustAFigment: No, the invalid partition info was my bad, should have been sda not sda1
<asizemore> does anyone know how to change a user directory?
<hiro1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11978/
<mgsArch> how much ram do you have?
<hiro1000> thats what it says for sda
<genii> hiro1000: Reading
<JustAFigment> i just caught that :-)
<doseryder> tritium: so, intel core 2 quad is 64 bits right?
<JustAFigment> genii: type SFS?
<mgsArch> doseryder: how much ram? c2q is 64bit yes
<tritium> doseryder: yes, but you might be happier running the 32bit version
<JustAFigment> genii: samba file system
<genii> JustAFigment: He used disk encryption
<mgsArch> tritium: why? the 64 bit build is wonderful?
<hiro1000> ???
<hiro1000> lol
<hiro1000> i am normally adept at windows
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: oops :-)
<hiro1000> but i don't remember using disk encryption
<doseryder> mgsARch u r using c2q urself?
<tritium> mgsArch: java and flash, for one thing
<hiro1000> i switched to ubuntu to try something new
<mgsArch> doseryder: yes, I'm on a mac pro
<bullgard4> What does the file name extension '.dsc' stand for in /home/detlef/language-pack-gnome-de-base_7.10+20080205.dsc? (http://www.acronymfinder.com lists > 70 entries.)
<interzone> tritium: I get this when i try to run audacity via the ubuntu studio icon ; The JACK server does not appear to be running. Double-check your settings.
<tritium> mgsArch: additionally, no noticeable performance gain
<mgsArch> tritium: : please tell me, I didn't know there were any issues and I code in java heavily.
<hiro1000> so now how do i get this to mount/convert/don't loose all my data on there?
<genii> hiro1000: The encryption would have been done in Windows and not in Ubuntu
<mgsArch> tritium: how can that be? with 64bit maya??
<hiro1000> mmk
<tritium> mgsArch: don't know
<Flip2405> Dude
<Flip2405> Hello i was wondering if some one could help me get my webcam working i got it to where it works on msn but when i try to get it to work on anything else it says failed to load /dev/video0
<mgsArch> tritium: have you used the 64bit version?
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: I found a link, reading...
<doseryder> mgsArch tritium just told me that i may be happier with 32bit, so how is your happiness level :>
<adam> hmm I have a problem with my login window app from the Admin menu after I upgraded form 7.10
<tritium> mgsArch: yes
<CarlFK> "mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered" - guessing I need to install something on the server, cuz 2 clients can mount other servers, but neither can mount 'this' server
<doseryder> mgsArch: cool to know u a java programmer.  Me too, most of my assignments are done in java :>
<noclue> okay, so i lost power during upgrade to hardy heron, and now xubuntu seems broken... any ideas on how to "re-upgrade"?
<mgsArch> doseryder: I love the 64 bit version, it seems wonderful to me. He isn't citing any problems so I'm not sure what to make of that. I've only been using ubuntu for a week, I'm a solaris/mac user.
<_nix_> Flip2405: maybe check teh permissions.. of maybe check what device file msn accesses for the camera
<tritium> Flip2405: do you know for a fact that your cam is supported on linux?
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: this link says just to mount a NTFS and all is well. Hmmmm
<Flip2405> tritium no im not but why would it work in msn messanger if it wasnt
<barlrol> why doesnt linux have blueray support yet?
<_nix_> oh.. gee msn is not on linux?
<hiro1000> lol
<hiro1000> thats just plain weird
<asizemore> okay
<asizemore> seriously
<asizemore> does anyone know how to change a user directory?
<mgsArch> doseryder: java is much more fun than objective c! :)
<hiro1000> i had xubuntu on a laptop with a similar setup, two hds, and it mounted perfectly fine
<tritium> !enter | asizemore
<ubottu> asizemore: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flip2405> _nix_ yes aMSN to be exact and it is being called on /dev/video0
<brenda> Flynsarmy: Just so you know, it was a conflict with firefox2... it was storing the info there and wouldn't let firefox3 see.
<asizemore> tritium: hush
<^Tech-Help^> _nix_ lets hope not ;)
<_nix_> asizemore: edit the /etc/passwd file :)
<Flynsarmy> brenda: Gotcha
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: still looking
<tritium> asizemore: no, you follow the channel policies, thank you
<interzone> asizemore: what do you want to change about it?
<asizemore> _nix_:  thank you
<CarlFK> Flip2405: run xawtv - if your cam is supported and the drivers you will see an image.  no image = do more research
<bullgard4> What does the file name extension '.dsc' stand for in /home/detlef/language-pack-gnome-de-base_7.10+20080205.dsc? (http://www.acronymfinder.com lists > 70 entries.)
<genii> asizemore: sudo usermod -d /newhomedirectoryhere -m username
<_nix_> description?
<Qrawl> what does it mean that I got a 'rocket'
<kypor> Hello. I upgraded to hardy but now my vpn is broken. Anyone else have this issue?
<Qrawl> how do i check to see if someone rootkitted me
 * Choicefresh is highly confused
<brenda> Qrawl: rockets are often used to go to different places very fast
<burner> kypor: what kind of vpn?  it works here to do pptp
<Qrawl> ...
<interzone> brenda: lol
<genii> asizemore: If you edit the passwd file it won't move everything over with permissions intact, etc. Use the command I supplied instead which does all this for you
<kypor> yes, pptp to a windows server. It worked before now it doesn't
<Qrawl> ok im rebooting
<doseryder> mgsArch: I bring dis up everytime.  Javadoc is such a easy reader
<burner> kypor: works here with network-manager-pptp
<_nix_> Flip2405: are you sure its /dev/video0? launch msn.. or whatever, open a terminal, check the process id with 'ps' and then check the open file descriptors in /proc/<pid>/fd..ish place
<kypor> thats how it worked for me too
<kypor> doesn't now
<doseryder> mgsArch i particularly like it.  Of course there are many many things thats good about it
<mgsArch> doseryder: ;)
<barlrol> hey guys if im sharing files in an open network....if i place my own personal router in the mix will that not allow other ppl on the network to access my files...?
<Flip2405> _nix_ what im lost
<Flynsarmy> Flip2405: What standalone app do you use to view your webcam? I can't find any installed by default
<CarlFK> barlrol: maybe.
<mythmon> anyone have any experience with getting dell inspiron 1520s to hibernate/standby correctly?
<tmapj> can someone help me with streamtuner? everytime i try to tune into a station it says "Unable to tune in. Stream is empty."
<noclue> nevermind, i found that apt-get install --fix-broken should take care of me...
<hiro1000> justafigment
<hiro1000> read this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11980/
<doseryder> mgsArch: u mentioned u r primarily a mac/solaris user.  Is solaris free now (if i'm correct, its been free for a while eh)
<hiro1000> i tried a random command
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: there are many suggestions to use NTFS-3G which you will have to install before using
<hiro1000> and it gave me that
<Flip2405> flynsarmy comorama webcam viewer
<mgsArch> doseryder: there
<tritium> doseryder: please stay on topic
<mythmon> everytime i try to come back from hibernate/install, it gives me a white screen with a cursor. if i do ctrl+alt+backspace it puts me back out to the log in, but it wont go back unless i do that
<tmapj> can someone help me with streamtuner? everytime i try to tune in to a station it says "Unable to tune in. Stream is empty."
<debian-boy> can someone help me installing  the uvc drivers to support my webcam
<hiro1000> what does it mean in this thing though :http://paste.ubuntu.com/11980/
<_nix_> oh noes!! brb
<debian-boy> i cant found it on synaptic
<CarlFK> doseryder: I was at Java One -they 'announced' Open Solaris, which is free
<tmapj> tmapj! | usb
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: carefull with fdisk, it will wipe your partition tables and the data will be gone
<soilworker> calm down, you freakin leeches.
<tmapj> tmapj | usb!
<hiro1000> lol
<hiro1000> reminds me of the old dos days
<hiro1000> hmm
<tmapj> can someone help me with streamtuner? everytime i try to tune in to a station it says "Unable to tune in. Stream is empty."
<hiro1000> so NTFS-3G
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: that is not a bad result considering it does not know about SFS
<kmil0> debian-boy, uvc is installed by default..
<hiro1000> should i do sudo apt-get ntfs-3g?
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mgsArch> can someone point me to where I can learn about configuring GRUB to boot Windows partitions?
<hiro1000> latest hardy heron
<tmapj> how do you say a command to ubottu
<debian-boy> on ubuntu 7.10 gutsy?
<debian-boy> kmilo?
<soilworker> mgsArch: What's the deal?
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: that last command should work
<kmil0> debian-boy, yeah..
<debian-boy> cool
<debian-boy> thanks
<tmapj> ubottu
<kmil0> debian-boy, my cam use that module..
<hiro1000> jaf: didn't work
<tmapj> can someone help me with streamtuner? everytime i try to tune in to a station it says "Unable to tune in. Stream is empty."
<hiro1000> invalid operation
<JustAFigment> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<soilworker> mgsArch: Try this, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<doseryder> CarlFX: gonna try that out sometime.  how r u liking the jds?
<tritium> JustAFigment: that's installed by default.
<hiro1000> apparantly its already on there
<hiro1000> yep
<JustAFigment> tritiu: really? oops
<tmapj> can someone help me with streamtuner? everytime i try to tune in to a station it says "Unable to tune in. Stream is empty."
<byonix> JustAFigment:it works!
<mgsArch> soilworker thank you
<byonix> JustAFigment:thanks
<tmapj> ubottu command
<ubottu> Factoid command not found
<Flynsarmy> Flip2405: Cannot connect to /dev/video0. Same error you were getting?
<Flip2405> who told me to do the xawtv command
<paulcross> Without any reason,My account face disappeared from the login window.
<tmapj> ubottu tmapj | usb
<ubottu> Factoid tmapj not found
<tritium> !botabuse | tmapj
<JustAFigment> then change the mount -t option to ntfs-3g
<ubottu> tmapj: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<paulcross> I am pretty sure I touched nothing.
<hiro1000> so sudo mount ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/Files?
<Flip2405> CarlFK yes it shows an image
<zSoilworker> paulcross: homo
<TooFly> Hi guys, I'm having trouble installing wireless - guides online say to enable the device drivers for the wlan, but it doesn't show up in the list. Help?
<JustAFigment> yup
<tmapj> im not making joke factoids
<Nehal> i'm having trouble installing the grub loader after installing ubuntu, i get a message that it failed. doesn't say why but when i try running grub manually i get: 'Error 17 : Cannot mount selected partition'. i have a PATA and SATA hd. i'm installing it on the PATA hd. (vista is on the SATA hd)
<Flip2405> Okay
<hiro1000> jaf: gives me a huge like help list
<tmapj> can someone help me with streamtuner? everytime i try to tune in to a station it says "Unable to tune in. Stream is empty."
<tritium> tmapj: investigate the bots in private, please, so you don't spam the channel
<Flip2405> Here is the exact error it gives me
<hiro1000> must be somethign wrong in the command
<tmapj> ok
<zSoilworker> tmapj: What's the software you¿re using?
<JustAFigment> oops, put a -t before ntfs-3g
<tmapj> streamtuner
<CarlFK> Flip2405: good - you are 1/2 way there.  sorry thats all I can do, but it does answer someone Q abut "is it supported '
<TooFly> What is build-essential, and how come I can't get it?
<tmapj> zSoilworker: streamtuner
<JustAFigment> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev.....
<spencer> somehow when I go to view the ubuntuguide site, my compiz.real secfault... anyone can help me??
<paulcross> Anyone knows how to fix the face browser problem?
<byonix> JustAFigment: pardon, but how do use my webcam in hardy
<tritium> TooFly: what do you mean you can't get it?
<Flip2405> Could not connect to the video device (/dev/video0) please check connection
<hiro1000> jaf: gives me the NTFS signature is missing
<tmapj> can someone help me with streamtuner? everytime i try to tune in to a station it says "Unable to tune in. Stream is empty."
<etheredge> i need help...
<TooFly> tritium: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<etheredge> my menu bars are well non existent
<JustAFigment> did it mount though? look in /mnt/media
<TooFly> E: Couldn
<JustAFigment> it should be read only
<etheredge> who was helping me earlier with dual monitors?
<TooFly> 'couldnt find package'
<paulcross> My  face browser wont work,.
<hiro1000> nope
<hiro1000> it didn't
<tritium> TooFly: it's in the main repo.  You should be able to get to it.
<hiro1000> doesn't appear in mount either
<spencer> somehow when I go to view the ubuntuguide site, my compiz.real secfault... anyone can help me??
<deformation> hello
<tritium> hiro1000: please mind !enter
<spencer> somehow when I go to view the ubuntuguide site, my compiz.real segfault... anyone can help me??
<naruto> .
<JohnMM> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<naruto> hi
<JustAFigment> you put it in /media/files right?
<TooFly> tritium: I did an offline install.. did that line get commented out since it timed out?
<zSoilworker> tmapj: Did you try playing the streams in the website?
<etheredge> i need to get my interface back
<deformation>  I am having a small annoying problem, my windows partition and other internal partitions does not show in the side panel of thunar or in the panel places, it used to show there automatically in gutsy, but now whenever i want to access them i have to go to /media, anyone knows why and how to fix this?
<hiro1000> ok sorry
<naruto> one question plese dont laugh of me im newbie jeje.. but well i just install mercury messenger on ubuntu, it was not that hard.. but one ploblem lol!
<naruto> i cant found it!
<etheredge> the only way to open programs is through my terminal which i had to search for through a file i created
<naruto> anyone?
<tmapj> zSoilworker:  yes you need winamp to play them at the site
<paulcross> I already selected the "Plain with face browser" , but it wont appear.
<tritium> TooFly: yes, you'll need to enable the repos you want, and reload the package listings
<zSoilworker> tmapj: Totem
<TooFly> tritium: Can you point me in the direction of sources.list? Is that the file I need to edit?
<hiro1000> jaf:y yeah
<tritium> TooFly: /etc/apt/sources.list
<hiro1000> and the folder is empty
<TooFly> thanks tritium
<etheredge> anyone have any idea?
<Flip2405> wow iv been here 2 days and no one can help me with this
<tritium> TooFly: there's also a gui tool: System -> Adminisration -> Software Sources
 * Flip2405 needs h00k or harrook
<JustAFigment> hmmm, did it come from a windows XP?
<zSoilworker> Flip2405: What's the deal?
<Flip2405> I cant get my cam to work except on msn
<hiro1000> jaf: i've had the same hard drive formatted since XP yes, I
<zSoilworker> Please be more specific.
<matthias_N> anything about bluetooth
<etheredge> argh...
<zSoilworker> tmapj: Have you tried Totem?
<JustAFigment> what servicepack level was it updated to ?
<naruto> hi.. i just install mercury messenger on ubuntu... and i have a problem. i cant found the program.. any idea where to search?
<hiro1000> 2
<etheredge> anyone willing to try and fix this issue?
<TooFly> tritium: how do I enable it with the GUI version? I don't see an option
<JustAFigment> how big is the drive again?
<tritium> TooFly: did you run it?
<hiro1000> just about 80 gigs
<etheredge> is there a function to get my gui reset?
<TooFly> yes
<tritium> TooFly: it's the first check-box
<zSoilworker> etheredge: Please be more specific.
<CarlFK> etheredge: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hotmonkeyluv> naruto: press alt+f2 and type mercury
<TooFly> tritium: It's checked O_O
<JustAFigment> hmmm, it have found many people asking why their ntfs partition is showing up as a sfs one. no good answer yet. I'll keep looking
<tritium> TooFly: ok, reload
<byonix_> JustAFigment:how do i use my webcam in hardy?
<zSoilworker> plugit.
<TooFly> tritium: Oh, ok it's reloading
<etheredge> i need to get the main functions back on my monitor
<hiro1000> mmk thanks for the help, i've gotten much further to the problem, than the normal forum that i go to. :)
<zd2289> can anyone help me? every time i connect to my router it just resets and knocks everyone off the internet.
<etheredge> when i was tryin to dual monitor with my tv it well took the main part off the laptop
<babolat> Problem with Transmission. My transfer rate (Upload and Download) balloon to impossibly HIGH. I'm at 10.5 MiB/s Down, 13MiB/s Up. And I don't see the progress improving. How do I fix this?
<JustAFigment> you just got lucky then :-) This is my first time here
<hiro1000> lol
<hiro1000> sweet
<hiro1000> what would sudo fdisk /dev/sda1 do exactly?
<naruto> hotmonkeyluv.. actually i try and nothing happen.. when i type mercury, even the logo appears, i mean is there.. but nothing happen after i click run
<naruto> weird..
<JustAFigment> try to rewrite the partition tables and wipe all the data
<zSoilworker> naruto
<etheredge> alright im back
<zSoilworker> purge and reinstall
<hotmonkeyluv> naruto: try it in the terminal
<etheredge> now any idea?
<hotmonkeyluv> naruto: is it a terminal program?
<etheredge> if you could send that terminal cmd again that would help
<babolat> !who | etheredge
<ubottu> etheredge: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TooFly> !tab
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: sfs looks like ntfs on a dynamic disk... still looking
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<deformation>  I am having a small annoying problem, my windows partition and other internal partitions does not show in the side panel of thunar or in the panel places, it used to show there automatically in gutsy, but now whenever i want to access them i have to go to /media, anyone knows why and how to fix this?
<hiro1000> jaf: mmk
<TooFly> How do you use tab?
<zSoilworker> press it.
<Prez00> hello, i keep getting a message that /etc/fstab is missing new line at the end, i hit enter after last line, but I still get it..
<naruto> I try to open on terminal and still not working.. i dont know how to open it
<TooFly> heh heh.
<zd2289> can anybody help me set up wireless on hardy?
<TooFly> it doesnt do anything
<TooFly> zd2289: I'm having the same problem
<naruto> and no i dont know if its a terminal program.. i just download the package for ubuntu on the website and install it
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: did you every try to use this disk in a raid? JBOD or otherwise?
<etheredge> babolat, could ya help me?
<zSoilworker> TooFly: first type one character, then pressit
<Flip2405> mount: can't find /dev/video0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab        <----- whats that mean
<TooFly> zSoilworker: sorry, it was just lagging. cool! didn't know about this - i
<hiro1000> jaf: nope, its just been a normal hd
<TooFly> I'm new :)
<tritium> Flip2405: don't try to mount it
<Flynsarmy> naruto: alt+f2. gnome-terminal
<babolat> etheredge: i just got in and im having my own probs right now. sorry.
<zd2289> TooFly:  does your router reset whenever you try to connect?
<naruto> and by the way i check on synaptic manager.. and mercury-messenger appears as installed
<naruto> so it is there
<Flip2405> tritium why
<naruto> i try flynsarmy and nothing happen
<etheredge> could anyone help me with the issue of geting my screen back to normal?
<zSoilworker> naruto: please purge it
<TooFly> zd2289: No, I guess we're having different problems. My computer doesn't even detect my wlan card.
<tritium> Flip2405: it's not a filesystem
<Flip2405> tritium, then what should i try
<tritium> Flip2405: xawtv
<zd2289> i think it detects my wlan card but it just won't connect to the homeportal wirelessly
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm having a problem compiling something. Here is a pastebin of the problem: http://pastebin.com/m286feb2a
<Flip2405> tritium, i did it took pictures not video capture
<etheredge> ubottu, alright well now i just need someone to help me a bit heh
<ubottu> etheredge: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: I found a link. It very well could erase everything on the disk though
<hiro1000> meh
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: it is not supposed to :-)
<hiro1000> i'll go for it
<naruto> zsoilworker what you mean?
<Nehal> zd2289: if you have a broadcom card you may need to load the firmware on.
<naruto> with purge?
<etheredge> could anyone help me resolve my monitor issue i think its faily simple im just ignorant
<JustAFigment> http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=55589
<Draeven> could someone please tell me where I can find the where the mount points in /media are stored
<zSoilworker> naruto: clean the installation and related files
<zd2289> Nehal: i do have a broadcom card but i have no idea what to do with it
<Draeven> I'm trying to remove an entry that keeps showing up over and over
<kkerwin> Draeven: Have you had a look at /etc/fstab?
<spencer> somehow when I go to view the ubuntuguide site, my compiz.real segfault... anyone can help me??
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: some of the commands my need translated for ubuntu
<naruto> clean the installation? what you mean.. to reinstall?
<zSoilworker> naruto purge it, the install
<Draeven> kkerwin: not in /etc/fstab - they are automatically created by my usb devices
<Cpudan80> kkerwin: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zSoilworker> with a fresh install we could help you better
<kkerwin> Cpudan80: Thank you.
<Nehal> zd2289: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<Cpudan80> kkerwin: Not 100% if that'll fix your problem, but it looks like it fails when looking for gcc/g++ ... so -- that should fix it
<naruto> zsoilworker.. sorry . how do i purge it?
<kkerwin> Draeven: Ah, I see. Hmm. Try having a look at dmesg right after you plugin the device. That might give you some clues. Past that, I can't help you.
<user__> is there a default cd/dvd writer in 8.04 ?
<naruto> how do i purge a install ?
<user___> hi, whenever i try to start hardy the fonts are so big its impossible to use it. i basically only see the clock and trashbin. the desktop is visible but sjust crowded with huge letters. sorry about the lame nickname, i havent been able to change it. please help me i need ubuntu for working. thanks a lot
<naruto> neve hear that before
<BiBo777> Using Linux ?????
<BiBo777> Using Linux ?????
<kkerwin> Cpudan80: Coulda sworn I had it installed, let's see ...
<etheredge> argh!!!
<BiBo777> Using Linux ?????
<mgsArch> Does anyone use a solid application launcher? I'm missing quicksilver in MacOS
<hiro1000> so maybe sudo fdisk /dev/sda1 -t ntfs-3g w?
<etheredge> i take it noone can help me get my setup to return to normal
<kkerwin> Cpudan80: Well shucks ... guess I didn't have it installed ...
<BiBo777> Linux is fuck !
<BiBo777> Linux is fuck !
<BiBo777> Linux is fuck !
<FloodBot1> BiBo777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * kkerwin scratched head.
<Cpudan80> !ops BiBo777
<GeekyRyuki> Question.
<zSoilworker> naruto: apt-get remove --purge
<ubottu> Factoid ops bibo777 not found
<byonix_> i have a headset with microphone, i want to record myself in hardy, how do i do that
<Cpudan80> !help BiBo777
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: did you use the fdisk command on it first?
<ubottu> Factoid help bibo777 not found
<Cpudan80> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<hiro1000> i've used nothing on it yet
<deformation>  I am having a small annoying problem, my windows partition and other internal partitions does not show in the side panel of thunar or in the panel places, it used to show there automatically in gutsy, but now whenever i want to access them i have to go to /media, anyone knows why and how to fix this?
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: scroll about 1/3 of the way down
<etheredge> will someone please help my with getting my gui back to normal......
<hiro1000> i am gonna try the fdisk comman
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: sudo fdisk /dev/sda then use the menu
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> anyone else finding 8.04 a bit unstable?
<user___> etheredge, what is your issue?
<babolat> ok etheredge, lemme give it a shot. from the beginning. describe the problem (again?) for me
<jshriver> What does it mean when a window goes grey?
<jhb1608> What is the hardware requirements on Ubuntu 8.04
<Flynsarmy> jshriver: It means its frozen i believe
<mike> Bleh, I reinstalled ubuntu to64bit hardy, and now mu nvidia card won't let me set the resolution past 640x480
<techno_freak> jshriver, it is doing something in the background and is busy
<babolat> jshriver: an app window or the whole screen?
<JustAFigment> jshriver: it is not responding, possibly it has been suspended
<jshriver> never had that happen before
<jshriver> just the window
<jshriver> firefox and vmware
<jshriver> and only when I go to browse the filesystem or open something
<jshriver> can I disable that?
<naruto> zsoilWorker, this appears: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<naruto> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<babolat> jshriver: it has stopped responding. that's an application problem
<techno_freak> jshriver, it happens with firefox when it is busy trying to load something, it may end up crashing as well
<JustAFigment> jshiver: no, it is telling you you can not use the window because it is busy
<jshriver> yikes
<Flynsarmy> naruto: Use sudo
<jhb1608> kmil0, why you pinged on me?
<jshriver> never had firefox or any app under linux "crash" before
<jshriver> ok
<LimCore> can I just install ubuntu over my debian and keep /home partition as-is (but erase others),  and then will system work as it did under debian, but upgraded(?) to ubuntu?
<jshriver> guess I'll have to get used to it :)
<techno_freak> jshriver, did you try to open some page with/using flash?
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: how is it going, you are making me nervious
<etheredge> bobolat, alright well i tried to set my laptop to broadcast to my tv. something i could do with vista. and well when i restarted the computer the boot screen was on the tv but when it got to the login screen it was on the laptop
<jhb1608> I want to build a Ubuntu computer.
<babolat> jshriver: ff3b5 has been notorious for that
<zd2289> Nehal: how do i tell which firmware i need?
<Flynsarmy> jshriver: Hardy comes with a beta version of firefox. It's arguably not as stable as Firefox-2
<jshriver> no, just gmail
<hiro1000> i am here
<naruto> Flynsarmy this appears: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<naruto> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hiro1000> ok let me try to mount it
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: has it blown up yet? lol
<byonix_> is there skype installer for hardy 64 bit?
<hiro1000> i hope not
<jshriver> k well hopefully 3 will get a bit more stable then
<user___> hi, pardon my reposting this. whenever i try to start hardy the fonts are so big its impossible to use it. i basically only see the clock and trashbin. the desktop is visible but sjust crowded with huge letters. sorry about the lame nickname, i havent been able to change it. please help me i need ubuntu for working. thanks a lot
<etheredge> bobolat, from there i logged in and all i had on the desktop were the folders i put there. no menus such as applications or anything of that.
<babolat> naruto: do you have synaptic open?
<naruto> yes
<jshriver> just glad to get vmware running though, can migrate some vm's to my new machine
<Nehal> zd2289: i don't know... try them all i guess...
<etheredge> user___, im tried to use dual monitors with my tv from laptop
<hiro1000> umm
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: ???
<naruto> ok i close and and its done
<naruto> zSoilWorker I purge it
<hiro1000> it says failed to access volume, doesn't exist....
<naruto> now i try to open mercury again?
<techno_freak> user___, go to Preferences-->Appearance-->Fonts and check what the size is?
<hiro1000> oh wait
<hiro1000> wrong one
<JustAFigment> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/files
<etheredge> user___, and when the computer booted up it was on the tv then for the logon it was on the laptop so i logged in and i had no menus such as the applications or prefferences
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: AAgggg, your killing
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: me
<naruto> still i cant open mercury
<etheredge> bobolat, any idea?
<dmsuperman> I accidently chmod'ed my entire /etc folder to 777, and now sudo complains that /etc/sudoers should be 0440 and nothing I do will change it (even sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers or gksu chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers)
<user___> techno_freak: i just cannot go to preferences, fonts are so big the whole bar is out of my screen
<hiro1000> I am sorry! It says that it still doesn't have a valid NTFS signature
<user___> tecnho_freak, can i do that from terminal?
<naruto> Hello my friends. I Just install mercury-messenger on ubuntu and I cant found the program. Any advice?
<caesa1> help! How can I get gnee, the frontend for xnee?
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: what system did you change it to?
<Flannel> dmsuperman: Reboot to single user mode and fix it (recovery console at GRUB prompt)
<techno_freak> user___, you can but am yet to find out how to :)
<Unknown512> I have no sound right now, Ubuntu detected my on-board sound card (some nVidia card because i have that kind of motherboard) but it still wont make any noise
<etheredge> argh!
<hiro1000> ntfs volume set
<dmsuperman> Flannel, alright, thanks :D
<hiro1000> (87 under that list it gives for known file systems)
<igorgue> hi guys do you know how to autoregenerate the fstab?
<user___> techno_freak, are you trying to figure  it out or is it more a matter of long  time learning? :)
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: wrong one i think, should be 7 HOFS/NTFS
<jhb1608> Anybody can help me on the supported hardwares for Ubuntu 8.04 so I can make a desktop of Ubuntu.
<naruto> Hello my friends. I Just install mercury-messenger on ubuntu and I cant found the program. Any advice?
<techno_freak> user___, trying to figure out
<panesar_sandeep> igorgue, what is fstab??
<etheredge> babolat, any ideas?
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: HPFS/NTFS
<hiro1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11984/
<user___> techno_freak, thanks a lot
<hiro1000> those are the choices
<Flynsarmy> naruto: does alt+f2 - mercury-messenger work?
<hiro1000> ah
<Unknown512> ﻿I have no sound right now, Ubuntu detected my on-board sound card (some nVidia card because i have that kind of motherboard) but it still wont make any noise (Ubuntu 8.04)
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: oh 8 then
<Flynsarmy> naruto: You can always just use pidgin
<hiro1000> #7 lol
<igorgue> hi guys do you know how to autoregenerate the fstab? /etc/fstab?
<kexp903> jhb1608: what are you trying to do?
<igorgue> ?
<jhb1608> making a desktop of Ubuntu :3
<jhb1608> desktop computer
<etheredge> bah i need to fix this!
<user__> ?
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: lol stupid line numbers... gruml
<mike> How do you switch to root?
<hiro1000> hahahahaha
<user__> why everyone answer me
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: oops, grrrr stupid line numbers
<etheredge> how can i get my gui back to normal!
<Unknown512> ﻿﻿I have no sound right now, Ubuntu detected my on-board sound card (some nVidia card because i have that kind of motherboard) but it still wont make any noise (Ubuntu 8.04)
<naruto> Flynsarmy, alt-f2 is not working... and i dont like pidgin cause does not support video-chat
<stroyan> etheredge:  Perhaps  Alt-F2 and type gnome-display-properties
<kexp903> jhb1608:Do you have ubuntu installed?
<Flynsarmy> naruto: What about aMSN? Supports webcam and you can even skin it to look like MSN
<etheredge> stroyan, the terminal?
<jhb1608> No.
<hiro1000> jaf: i try to change the system ID with the "t" but it says no partion defined yet
<jhb1608> I just want to build a desktop, but need to know supported hardwares.
<hiro1000> didn't give that to me before
<joema1> I cam having trouble getting a new DVD drive to go. Can anyone help?
<stroyan> etheredge:  You can type that in a terminal if you have one open.  I suggested Alt-F2 as it doesn't need a terminal.  I thought you may have trouble starting one on the X server without menus.
<techno_freak> user___, this might be of some help - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4480112
<panesar_sandeep> my friend can't get ubuntu 8.04 updates. the update manager starts, shows available updates but doesn't shows the password prompt window when install button is clicked. any help pls?
<kexp903> jhb1608:LiveCD
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: oh crap.... ummm look over THERE!!! (runs away)
<jhb1608> No.
<jhb1608> I said supported hardwares.
<naruto> flynarmy.. amsn is a pain.. i had to download some reposotories or something like that.. and it was a pain and that was a long time ago i dont remember.. mercury detect my webcam with no problem before when i use sabayon
<hiro1000> wait
<hiro1000> got it
<etheredge> stroyan, that didnt fix it
<tech404> I can't get wireless working in hardy64.... it is a wusg54g v1, dmesg shows this "prism54usb: eeprom read failed" so I modprobe -r prism54usb and load ndiswrapper and add the windows driver, then i get this in dmesg "kernel is 64-bit, but Windows driver is not 64-bit;bad magic: 010B"
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: lol
<panesar_sandeep> my friend can't get ubuntu 8.04 updates. the update manager starts, shows available updates but doesn't shows the password prompt window when install button is clicked. any help pls?
<tech404> does anyone know a fix?
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: now you are just being malicious :-(
<techno_freak> user___, you may also try running dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<rym> trackerd has been using 100% cpu for the last 8 hours
<Flynsarmy> naruto: you could open a terminal window and go to /etc then grep for mercury. go into the folder and open it that way?
<rym> what can I do a bout it ?
<JoshuaRL> panesar_sandeep: can he update with apt-get from the terminal?
<hiro1000> cross your fingers
<stroyan> etheredge:  Did the gnome-display-properties dialog open?  Was the resolution reasonable?
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: lol
<etheredge> yes it did
<etheredge> and yes it was i think
<etheredge> i will test that out
<hiro1000> ok
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: really?
<caesa1> Does anyone know how to get gnee?
<naruto> how do i go to /etc?
<EMAGEHT> YOU ARE NOW BREATHING MANUALLY AND LOSING THE GAME
<hiro1000> so i think the problem is that I can't choose parition sda1
<EMAGEHT> YOU ARE NOW BREATHING MANUALLY AND LOSING THE GAME
<FloodBot1> EMAGEHT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<panesar_sandeep> joshuarl: wats d procedure using 'apt-get'?
<Flynsarmy> naruto: cd /etc
<hiro1000> i do sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<tech404> panesar_sandeep, have you tried updating from the command line?
<hiro1000> select t
<Flynsarmy> naruto: ls | grep mercury
<hiro1000> and then 7 for ntfs thing
<hiro1000> but i need to select partition 1
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: you need to use sda not hda
<JoshuaRL> panesar_sandeep: go to applications->accessories->terminal
<user___> techno_freak, how do i open a terminal before logging in?
<whuut> please tell me how edit ubuntu to search for local software sources instead of default one
<binarymutant> is ubuntu affected by the debian openssl vuln.?
<hiro1000> i mean sda
<hiro1000> lol
<tmapj> could someome please tell me how to install everything that ubuntu studio has?
<JoshuaRL> panesar_sandeep: then do the following command
<etheredge> stroyan, im not sure how to get it to just have one monitor
<JoshuaRL> panesar_sandeep: sudo apt-get update
<JoshuaRL> panesar_sandeep: then this
<CarlFK> binarymutant: yes.  i just saw the update get applied
<Flynsarmy> naruto: did anything come up?
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: you cant select partition 1 anymore?
<jhb1608> I want supported hardware lists on Ubuntu 8.04, post me a site with ALL stuff.
<whuut> ﻿please tell me how to edit ubuntu to search for local software sources instead of default one
<naruto> bash: 7: command not found
<naruto> i got this
<techno_freak> user___, Ctrl+Alt+F1 to F6
<naruto> bash: 7: command not found
<hiro1000> wait
<JoshuaRL> panesar_sandeep: sudo apt-get upgrade
<jhb1608> I want supported hardware lists on Ubuntu 8.04, post me a site with ALL stuff.
<binarymutant> CarlFK: so I need to regenerate my keys on ubuntu too? :(
<tmapj> could someome please tell me how to install everything that ubuntu studio has?
<JoshuaRL> panesar_sandeep: that should do it from the command line
<Zaiden> How do I exit the X server?
<CarlFK> binarymutant: looks like it
<whuut> ﻿please tell me how edit ubuntu to search for local software sources instead of default one
<binarymutant> :(
<panesar_sandeep> JoshuaRL : ok, i'll try it out. thnx :)
<binarymutant> CarlFK: ty for the info
<etheredge> stroyan, the resolution is only 1280X800
<JustAFigment> Zaiden: ctrl+alt+f2 will get you to a shell but not exit X
<hiro1000> i get it to select the first partition, and get it to choose ntfs, and it writes
<hiro1000> but it doesn't work to mount it
<whuut> ﻿please tell me how to edit ubuntu to search for local software sources instead of default one
<mgsArch> Is there a goto dreamweaver alternative? I use blowfish for coding but it's not quite the same.
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: so it changes it though, right?
<CarlFK> jhb1608: new devices get supported so fast it is hard to keep a good list
<techno_freak> whuut, local software sources? as in CD drive?
<hiro1000> i am not sure
<JustAFigment> OOPS, I hope Zaiden knows how to get back from the TTY :-)
<stroyan> etheredge:  Many laptops have a Fn-function key combination to cycle through internal and external display use.   ( I suspected your resolution was low because of cloning to the tv and the menu bar was off the smaller screen edge.)
<hiro1000> going back to that link you sent
<Flynsarmy> naruto did you mistype it? cd /etc then ls | grep mercury
<Zaiden> JustAFigment: How do I get back? :P
<hiro1000> i can do "1" thing, and the "t" thing but not hte m thing
<CarlFK> Cpudan80: night
<tech404> tmapj, 'sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop' should do the trick
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: I have seen on oter link that said to change it to EXT3 but i dont know why that wwould work
<JustAFigment> Zaiden: Alt+f7
<Cpudan80> CarlFK: huh?
<Zaiden> Thank you
<Cpudan80> oh night
<CarlFK> Cpudan80: yup
<etheredge> stroyan, changed the resolution and still nothin
<Draeven> what is the easiest and least intrusive way to reset the USB bus?
<hiro1000> ok i'll try
<Cpudan80> CarlFK: I read right lol - I was like right, right what?
<JustAFigment> Zaiden: you are welcome
<naruto> yeah i type correctly.. after the second line i get this: akatsuki@akatsuki-laptop:/etc$
<naruto> same thing
<iNToIT> sup
<etheredge> argh i have input on the other monitor
<rym> Hmm Trackerd has been using 100% cpu for the last few (8) hours, does anyone know why ?
<etheredge> stroyan, i have input on the tv atm h/o
<stroyan> etheredge:  You could try typing gnome-panel in a terminal or from Alt-F2
<tech404> is there anyway to load 32bit drivers into ndiswrapper on hardy 64bit?
<Flynsarmy> naruto: Try just typing mercury-messenger and pressing enter
<tmapj> tech404: that didnt work
<kadko> Hello good night/day, I got a problem whit my wifi, i used ubuntu for one year ago and all fine but now i change my Laptop and my wifi does not work its an Atheros wifi card im using ubuntu hardy heron and the restricted driver dont work too
<spencer> somehow when I go to view the ubuntuguide site, my compiz.real segfault... anyone can help me??
<LimCore> spencer: I had same problem
<LimCore> spencer: compiz is buggy
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: you may want to change it back to 42 (SFS) and look in to it more. I need to go to bed soon. I was really hoping we could get it to work :-(
<whuut> How do I change the server which ubuntu searches for updates?
<tmapj> could someome please tell me how to install everything that ubuntu studio has?
<tarkus> hi, im wondering whether i should use apt-get or aptitude..
<etheredge> stroyan, alright well now its on both monitors and still nothing.....i was hoping the menus were just on the tv but it doesnt look that way
<whuut> ﻿How do I change the server which ubuntu searches for updates?
<naruto> Flynsarmy... same thing.. no difference
<tarkus> any difference?
<user___> techno_freak, fonts are so huge i cant even type into terminal
<whuut> ﻿How do I change the server which ubuntu searches for updates?
<hiro1000> well i really appreciate all your help you were awesome :) thanks, i would send a cookie, but the internets fail. so I'll mess around with it and see if i can get it to work
<whuut> ﻿How do I change the server which ubuntu searches for updates?
<Spenc3> somehow when I go to view the ubuntuguide site, my compiz.real segfault... anyone can help me??
<whuut> arhhhg
<joema1> whuut: there is an option in synaptic
<techno_freak> user___, manage to type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<legend2440> whuut: system>administration>synaptic>download from
<stroyan> etheredge:  does running 'gnome-panel' bring up a visible panel/menu?  (And ps -ef should show a gnome-panel process.)
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: youvery welcome, If you can the the private chat I can send you my email just in case I come up with anything more
<tmapj> could someome please tell me how to install everything that ubuntu studio has?
<mitchell> how come there is no ubuntu-base package in hardy?
<Spenc3> LimCore, if I give you the snippet of the /var/log/messages, would you know what I should be debugging?
<etheredge> hmm
<hiro1000> mmk
<hiro1000> how do i private chat?
<hiro1000> lol
<jhb1608> well nobody helped me on supported hardware list.
<LimCore> Spenc3: wait, Im reporting it
<CarlFK> jhb1608: new devices get supported so fast it is hard to keep a good list
<etheredge> stroyan, gnome-panel does nothing
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: none of the things i am trying seem to go through
<Bidget> hey guys I had a script when I was using 7.10 to convert a video file to a dvd but now that I'm using 8.04 it doesn't work anymore. Help?
<whuut> joema1, how do i set it up in synaptic?
<crf> whuut, try "software sources" in the System-->admin menu.
<jhb1608> Then make a list anyways?
<jhb1608> :)
<hiro1000> do you have aim?
<legend2440> whuut: system>administration>synaptic>download from then pick a server or choose other and then click button for best server and it will find fastest sever for your area
<joema1> whuut: Open synaptic....hang on I will have a look at mine, saw it yesterday
<etheredge> stroyan, i think i can install it...
<Bidget> hey guys I had a script when I was using 7.10 to convert a video file to a dvd but now that I'm using 8.04 it doesn't work anymore. Help? I've pasted the script here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986/
<whuut> can i use a custom server that is'nt in the list?
<JustAFigment> nope, but what the hay, I can block this email if it get abused... 1timeuse.ubuntu.hiro1000@tomhaynes.net
<etheredge> stroyan, thank you its fixed
<user___> techno_freak, i did now what
<etheredge> any idea what might have caused that?
<user___> it says stuff but i cant read
<kadko> Hello good night/day, I got a problem whit my wifi, i used ubuntu for one year ago and all fine but now i change my Laptop and my wifi does not work its an Atheros wifi card im using ubuntu hardy heron and the restricted driver dont work too what can i do?!
<etheredge> stroyan, and on a side note the monitor works now as well : )
<joema1> whuut: Click on the repositorys, not sure if you can get anymore serveers, beyond my skill level
<hiro1000> i'll email you my info so we can get into contact later
<hiro1000> thanks a lot man get some sleep i need it too lol
<whuut> joema1, thanks for helping
<stroyan> etheredge:  does ps show a gnome-panel process running?   You shouldn't need to install it, unless you have some alternate distro like kubuntu.  Did it get removed?
<kexp903> kadko:what does ifconfig say
<JustAFigment> hiro1000: great, have a good night.
<joema1> Anyone got any ideas to get a sata dvd drive to work?
<hiro1000> you too
<erat123> fedora 9 vs ubuntu 8.04... any thoughts so far?
<joema1> whuut: sweet as, sorry I wasn't much more. check forums someone is bound to have asked before
<etheredge> stroyan, i guess it got removed somehow but the issue is fixed atm
<whuut> legend2440, ﻿How do I change the server which ubuntu searches for updates?
<Bidget> hey guys I had a script when I was using 7.10 to convert a video file to a dvd but now that I'm using 8.04 it doesn't work anymore. I've pasted the script here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986/ Can anyone give me a hand with this?
<dopievoli> kadko: type ifconfig in terminal
<etheredge> gnome-display-properties
<user___> techno_freak, how do i disable compiz? i feel that may solve the prob
<etheredge> argh
<Draeven> is there a way to reset the usb bus without rebooting?  I keep having my usb devices drop out
<legend2440> whuut: system>administration>synaptic>download from then pick a server or choose other and then click button for best server and it will find fastest sever for your area
<kadko> kepex903 is too much for paste here
<legend2440> whuut: it uses same server for updates
<stroyan> etheredge:  It is scary to wonder how something got that far from correct.  And what will drive it back to .... argh ;-)
<Bidget> hey guys I had a script when I was using 7.10 to convert a video file to a dvd but now that I'm using 8.04 it doesn't work anymore. I've pasted the script here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986/ Can anyone give me a hand with this? Is there another channel just for encoding dvds maybe?
<etheredge> stroyan, thank you alot tho
<ariqs> is there anyway to see what bitrate I connect when I use wvdial
<legend2440> Bidget: you get an error msg?
<whuut> legend2440, i've already tried that, it's really slow. I have a server local server address. how do i change it so that ubuntu searches from the custom server address that is'nt on the default list?
<user___> will sudo apt-get remove compiz-core desktop-effects remove all of it?
<ezack420> sup
<binMonkey> because of shutdown problems with hardy, i use shutdown -h now.  are there any dangers using this command and not log out button?
<Bidget> legend2440, no, it will create the dvd iso file but it has a size of 0 bytes and if I look in top or system monitor there's no process that's encoding the dvd file
<Bidget> legend2440, it's like the command just does nothing
<legend2440> whuut: did you try Best Server button and let it test for fastest server?
<Flip2405> binMonky come channel #flip
<kadko> Hello good night/day, I got a problem whit my wifi, i used ubuntu for one year ago and all fine but now i change my Laptop and my wifi does not work its an Atheros wifi card im using ubuntu hardy heron and the restricted driver dont work too what can i do?!
<Bidget> legend2440, before if I did it you could look in system monitor and mencoder would be using up like 100% of the cpu so it was easy to tell it was working.
<whuut> legend2440, yes, it said that it couldn't locate the best for me; i have a local address that i tested that works, how do i change it to this?
<tarkus> how can i install all codecs?
<b0xx> hack the mainframe
<tarkus> ones for mp3, mpeg, avi, etc..
<dopievoli> tarkus: http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2008/04/things-to-do-on-your-new-ubuntu-804.html
<tarkus> i remember there being a single package lately that did all this
<dopievoli> go there
<tarkus> forgot the name though
<tarkus> alright, thanks dopievoli
<bullgard4> What does the file name extension '.dsc' stand for in /home/detlef/language-pack-gnome-de-base_7.10+20080205.dsc? (http://www.acronymfinder.com lists > 70 entries.)
<whuut> ﻿whuut: legend2440, i've already tried that, it's really slow. I have a server local server address. how do i change it so that ubuntu searches from the custom server address that is'nt on the default list?
<CarlFK> kadko: mine broke too - there is a bug about it - I was lucky, I still have the previous kernel that I can boot into.
<Bidget> legend2440, any ideas? I'm pretty sure the script has all the commands right, it worked fine in 7.10. And I have all the right apps installed and everything
<CarlFK> kadko: i would he;lp more, but I have to go to bed
<skurakai> hi. i have trouble with ubuntu
<robert> same hear
<kadko> Hello good night/day, I got a problem whit my wifi, i used ubuntu for one year ago and all fine but now i change my Laptop and my wifi does not work its an Atheros wifi card im using ubuntu hardy heron and the restricted driver dont work too what can i do?!
<skurakai> can start Firefox because is running (but no process of FF)
<legend2440> whuut: oh i see what you mean. gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list. try adding it there
<skurakai> *can't
<tarkus> is it just 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' that i need?
<user___> techno_freak, unfortunately your solutions did not work, thanks anyway :)
<Flip2405> kadko
<dopievoli> did you add all the deb?
<RyanPrior> I have a high-def video but my video card can't handle it, it's all choppy. How can I downsample a video?
<Flip2405> sec and i can help you kadko
<legend2440> Bidget: so line 3 installs those programs every time?
<kadko> Ok tanx flip~
<Flip2405> kado come channel #flip
<whuut> legend2440, what should i edit?
<tmapj> could someome please tell me how to install everything that ubuntu studio has?
<kadko> ok
<dopievoli> tarkus: did you wget all the lisk
<kadko> #flip
<LimCore> why the topic is not warning about recent epic security failure and advice all users to fix it immediatlely
<joanki> can anyone help me - i lost my irc password - is there a way i can retrieve it?
<Bidget> legend2440, I think it's only there to make sure that they're installed? I'm not really sure I just got the script off of the ubuntu forums. I'm just confused because it worked fine in 7.10 but now no longer works
<robert> i need help instaling punkbuster can some one help
<erat123> ﻿skurakai: are you sure there's nothing in the system monitor?
<whuut> legend2440, what should i edit in the sources.list file?
<binMonkey> because of shutdown problems with hardy, i use shutdown -h now.  are there any dangers using this command and not log out button?
<lonely_girl> soe
<Bidget> legend2440, I guess I could get rid of that line
<lonely_girl> hello
<tmapj> could someome please tell me how to install everything that ubuntu studio has?
<tmapj> hi lonely
<tarkus> dopievoli: no, but i already have that package available..
<RyanPrior> tmapj: Download Ubuntu Studio and install it.
<tarkus> dopievoli: without doing the wget stuff
<lonely_girl> where r u from?
<lonely_girl> can u chat wif me?
<Flannel> tmapj: sudo apt-get install ubutustudio-desktop
<madhava> hey, I'
<madhava> m trying to compile a custom xen kernel
<legend2440> whuut: what is the address of the custom server you want to use?
<Flannel> tmapj: er, ubuntustudio-desktop
<RyanPrior> !offtopic | lonely_girl
<ubottu> lonely_girl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<madhava> I tried apt-get source linux-image-2.6.24-16-xen
<tmapj> RyanPrior: but what will happen to my current installation
<madhava> but when I make menuconfig, it doesn't seem to give me the xen dom0 options...
<whuut> http://dl2.foss-id.web.id/ubuntu/dists/
<tmapj> lonely girl how old r u
<Flannel> tmapj: install the ubuntustudio-desktop package, and you'll have Ubuntu studio
<RyanPrior> tmapj: If you just install the new packages from the CD, it should be intact - but if you totally reinstall, you'll need to back up your important data.
<RyanPrior> !offtopic | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<naruto> hello.. i just install amsn using synaptic.. but it is not the newer version.. the newer version is the 0.97.. i wonder how can upgrade it?
<whuut> legend2440, i'm going to use this server: http://dl2.foss-id.web.id/ubuntu/dists/
<dopievoli> tarkus: sudo apt-get install faad gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll liblame0
<tarkus> dopievoli: do i still need to wget that stuff?
<dopievoli> yes
<binMonkey> because of shutdown problems with hardy, i use shutdown -h now.  are there any dangers using this command and not log out button?
<erat123> ﻿naruto: sudo apt-get install amsn
<RyanPrior> naruto: You'll have to find a .deb package for the latest version of compile it yourself.
<Flannel> binMonkey: no, thats the proper method to shut down from the terminal
<erat123> ﻿naruto: that will upgrade to the newest version
<madhava> anyone have any ideas?
<RyanPrior> erat123: Read his question again.
<o0Chris0o> how do I install a font in kubuntu? nobody isn't answering in #kubuntu so I figured if I asked here someone might know
<Bidget> legend2440, any idea why it's not working...?
<tarkus> dopievoli: i though that you could do one or the other. install the gstreamer codecs manually, like you just showed, OR just installing the package with restricted extras..
<xim> how can i put my bash prompt in color?
<RyanPrior> !helpme | madhava
<ubottu> madhava: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<binMonkey> Flannel: even if i have a full desktop running?
<dopievoli> tarkus: do both
<jhb1608> I want to know what is the supported hardwares, I don't care if it is too hard ot keep up. I just want to know.
<tmapj> RyanPrior: Flannel: can i install ubuntu studio from a flash drive?
<RyanPrior> tmapj: Probably, but I don't know how.
<Flannel> binMonkey: Yep, it shuts stuff down, or at least, tells them to
<Flannel> tmapj: what?
<dopievoli> jhbl1608: If it works with LiveCD don't complain
<tmapj>  Flannel: can i install ubuntu studio from a flash drive?
<binMonkey> cool.  thanks flannel!!
<Flannel> tmapj: You don't want to do  anything but add Ubuntu studio, right?
<legend2440> whuut: you would have to replace all the http: addresses that are in your sources list with the custom address you want to use. i would backup the old one first though
<tarkus> dopievoli: alright
<tmapj> yes flannel
<robert> need help puting a folder in a folder(the permisson is denide)
<Flannel> tmapj: you just said that, if someone says "what?" they don'tusually need a repeat, but clrification
<jhb1608> what if liveCD don't work with it?
<Zero> can i install xubuntu on 64mb ram
<Flannel> tmapj: so, you want to put the packages on a flash drive?  Sure.  check out AptOnCD
<Flannel> Zero: yes, get the alternate CD
<joanki2> can anyone help me?
<joanki2> how do i register this nick?
<tmapj> aptoncd?
<tmapj> whats that?
<legend2440> Bidget: did you try running it after commenting out line 3?
<LimCore> Spenc3: still around?
<joanki2> or how do i retrieve a lost password?
<RyanPrior> Zero: You probably can, but you'll want to use the alternate (text-mode) installer.
<Flannel> tmapj: Why do you want to install it from a flash drive?
<naruto> i try  sudo apt-get install amsn right now but it didnt upgrade amsn
<Zero> flannel can i do it without a CD ?
<tmapj> because i have no blank cds or dvds
<joanki2> how do i register this nick?
<Zero> RyanPrior, can i use it w/o a cd
<Flannel> joanki2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<RyanPrior> joanki2: /msg nickserv help register
<robert> i need help instaling punkbuster can some one help
<Flannel> !install | Zero
<ubottu> Zero: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tarkus> dopievoli: well, it installed all of them fine. i didnt need to do the wget stuff..
<Flannel> Zero: that page (first link) has a number of methods, not sure if they'll work with 64MB though
<RyanPrior> robert: As far as I know, punk buster does not work on Wine.
<joanki2> REGISTER testing135
<Zero> flannel and RyanPrior i have no CD drive at all, i have a usb 1.1 and a floppy disk
<joanki2> ugh
<LimCore> Spenc3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/212648
<RyanPrior> robert: ask in #winehq
<joanki2> why isn't this working
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212648 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "[nvidia-new, hardy] certain websites in firefox causes X restart due to lack of wfb symlink" [Undecided,In progress]
<tmapj> because i have no blank cds or dvds
<Bidget> legend2440, I'm trying to find the script file so that I can change it but I can't remember where the hell I put it... I put it somewhere so I can just right click on something and go down to scripts and then say convert to dvd... but I can't find that scripts folder aggghh
<Flannel> tmapj: You're connected ot the internet with this machine, right?
<tmapj> yes
<RyanPrior> Zero: perhaps you could borrow a USB CD drive.
<RyanPrior> Zero: You could also try netbooting.
<dopievoli> tarkus: glad
<Flannel> tmapj: right, just instlal the ubuntustudio-desktop package, and it'll download/install stuff, no external media required
<robert> it has a linux installer but it cant make a folder
<legend2440> Bidget: /home/username/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<Bottom-Feeder> any good linux games ppl?
<Bidget> legend2440, thank you
<Flannel> !games | Bottom-Feeder
<ubottu> Bottom-Feeder: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<whuut> legend2440, thank you very much, it worked :-)
<RyanPrior> Bottom-Feeder: Warsow, Tremulous, Counter-Strike, Age of Empires, all Blizzard games... tons.
<Bidget> legend2440, to comment it out I just put # in front of it right
<legend2440> Bidget: yes
<Bidget> k
<user___> anybody can help me get rid of huge fonts that make hardy unusable from startup?
<robert> cant make a folder in a diratrire folder can some one help
<tarkus> Bottom-Feeder: it can run windows games very well with emulation methods aswell.
<Bottom-Feeder> yea i got deus ex, vice city, and max payne 2..really cool
<robert> cant make a folder in a dir folder can some one help
<Bottom-Feeder> didnt like tremulous or open arena or bzflag..neverputt...sucks
<Bidget> legend2440, I've commented it out but it still doesn't seem to be working...
<naruto> when i type.. apt-get install amsn.. this appears amsn is already the newest version.... but its not!
<Daisuke_Ido> naruto: yes it is.
<robert> cant make a folder in a dir folder can some one help
<jport> does emerald theme only the window borders ?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's the newest version in the repos
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what that means.
<naruto> the newest its 0.97
<naruto> daisuke its not..
<Daisuke_Ido> if you require something newer, you're going to have to compile it yourself.
<naruto> the newest its the 0.97.. even when i click for check updates on amsn.. it appears as i dont have the newest
<user___> anybody can help me get rid of huge fonts that make hardy unusable from startup?
<Daisuke_Ido> naruto: in a terminal: apt-cache policy amsn
<Bidget> legend2440, it creates the dvd.iso file but it doesn't actually seem to be converting anything or doing any work
<legend2440> Bidget: how is it supposed to work? you right click on avi file and open scripts then choose that converter script?
<Bidget> legend2440, yeah
<junaid> when we reload the synaptic package manager some files download to the system.Where the files store?
<robert> ok i need help can some one help
<Bidget> legend2440, well it doesn't have to be an avi file I don't think, the script will convert it to the proper avi, then the proper mpeg, then into dvd
<whuut> how do i enable mp3 support?
<naruto> huh.. yeah it apperas as i have 0.97.. but amsn keep saying i dont have the newest.. and when i start a video-chat on amsn.. something apperas like"this amsn version is no longer supported"
<Bidget> legend2440, if it's already in the right format then I would assume it would just skip that step right
<naruto> so im pretty sure it is not 0.97
<junaid> ﻿when we reload the synaptic package manager some files download to the system.Where the files store?
<dopievoli> robert: What is it
<Bidget> legend2440, actually don't worry about it I gotta run, I'll probably be back later though, thanks for the help with it though :)
<robert> i need to make a folder and it said i dont have premession to do that
<user___> will anyne help me get rid of the huge fonts that are making my hardy unusable? please, i need that pc for work. thanks
<legend2440> Bidget: ok take care
<robert> dopievoli:  i need to make a folder and it said i dont have premession to do that
<RyanPrior> dopievoli: sudo mkdir
<naruto> Daisuke.. I found a good source for the last version for gutsy.. check.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-backports/amd64/amsn/download
<RyanPrior> er, robert: sudo mkdir
<naruto> i will tryhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-backports/amd64/amsn/download it
<naruto> i will try it*
<dopievoli> RyanPrior: Right
<tmapj> could someome please tell me how to install everything that ubuntu studio has?
<LimCore> how to report a general bug like "ubuntu fails"
<LimCore> ...all most important areas of system - GUI desktop and security have critical bugs
<ubunubi> yeh tmapj, i have been reading about UBuntu Studio and it looks cool..Anybody know?
<LimCore> how to see bug number 2?
<tmapj> yeh very cool
<tmapj> whoever told me to install the desktop: that didnt work
<otg> 安安
<otg> ＠＠？
<otg> å¹¹
<otg> 安
<otg> 說話阿
<FloodBot1> otg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulcross> corn wont work...........
<otg> 沙小阿
<dopievoli> otg: gtfo
<olskolirc> I'm on gutsy.  can someone help me find the module or drivers for my Hauppauge pvr 150 tv tuner card please?  Can't open device.
<otg> ＝ ＝
<otg> 跑舍
<otg> 哈囉～
<LimCore> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<otg> 說中文
<otg> ＠＠；
<LimCore> otg:
<otg> 幹你娘
<LimCore> !cn
<otg> 說話阿
<otg> å¹¹
<LimCore> otg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<otg> 跑俾阿
<LimCore> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<dopievoli> is this 4chan?
<dopievoli> I do not know
<Amaranth> no...
<legend2440> tmapj: in synaptic there are a bunch of packages that say names like ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-controls. i guess you would install them
<ompaul> otg,  /join #ubuntu-cn
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> this is #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> ompaul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dopievoli> just kidding
<naruto> hi.. do i need to update the kernel as in gentoo?
<naruto> how do I update the kernel on ubuntu
<naruto> i mean the terminal
<naruto> sorry
<ompaul> naruto, what exactly did you mean?
<robert> i still keep geting  this error 00:49:45: Directory '/home/robert/.etwolf/pb/htm/' couldn't be created (error 13: Permission denied)
<serhat> slm
<Flip2405> kadko
<robert> can some one help me with this error 00:49:45: Directory '/home/robert/.etwolf/pb/htm/' couldn't be created (error 13: Permission denied)
<tmapj> i want to reinstall ubuntu on my system. can anyone tell me how to save my torrents?
<blame> robert: sudo chown robert /home/robert/.etwolf/pb/htm/
<naruto> OMPAUL i mean to update packages.. when i use sabayon before i had to do that..
<naruto> i dont know if i need to do that on ubuntu
<naruto> i need to update all the packages using terminal
<naruto> there have to be a command
<laeg> sudo apt-get update
<laeg> you're welcome.
<Myrtti> laeg: alias apt-get=aptitude
<olskolirc> i have my modules now for my hauppauge pvr 150 firmware
<olskolirc> where do I put it now please?
<tmapj> i want to reinstall ubuntu on my system. can anyone tell me how to save my torrents?
<macd> After regenerating my host keys for ssh, and editing sshd_config to allow authorized_keys, I get an error when trying to auth via key  in auth.log error: buffer_get_ret: trying to get more bytes 4 than in buffer 0
<blame> tmapj: move your torrents to another partition
<ompaul> narg_, update start with this:    sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<laeg> Myrtti: can you explain that to me like i'm a 4 year old please
<olskolirc> save to an external flash drive tmapj?
<tmapj> blame where are the torrents in the first place
<ompaul> woops mistab narg_
<narg_> ompaul: eh?
<narg_> ah ;)
<tmapj> olskolirc: no to an external harddrive
<laeg> tmapj: do you have a separate partition set up for your home and root dirs?
<olskolirc> i have mine set up that way tmapj
<tmapj> laeg i dont know
<tmapj> olskolirc: could you help me out
<blame> tmapj: why do you download torrents if you are unaware where they are being downloaded to
<laeg> tmapj: if so you can leave your home partition untouched and just reinstall ubuntu on the root. you can locate the your torrents save directiory from within your bittorrent client
<olskolirc> how tmapj
<olskolirc> what do you need rather tmapj
<jonnymac> anyone know how I can stick wanda the fish onto my webpage?
<Myrtti> laeg: aptitude should IMO replace the usage of apt-get since it holds the dependencies better, for instance it removes the no-longer-needed-by-any-app dependencies when you remove
<tmapj> olskolirc: arent there 2 files involved with torrents?
<laeg> what command will show partitions in term? i can never seem to cd .. out of my home dir
<tmapj> one is the tracker or whatever :?
<Myrtti> laeg: fdisk -l, df -h
<olskolirc> the torrent and the client tmapj
<tmapj> argh im lost
<tmapj> whats the client
<laeg> tmapj: use fdisk -l, df -h to see your partitions
<laeg> Myrtti: standby
<tmapj> so how do i save my unfinished torrents?
<Myrtti> laeg: either, or
<olskolirc> a torrent tracker like bittorrent or azureus
<tmapj> what files do i need to save?
<Myrtti> laeg: separate commands
<olskolirc> oh tmapj i don't know what you mean
<tmapj> i want to save my unfinished torrents
<laeg> Myrtti: i'm looking through the aptitude menu right now
<ghuqu> Hello everyone
<olskolirc> torrents usually resume
<dopievoli> tmapj: finish dl backup than finish
<tmapj> olskolirc: i just want to  save my unfinished torrents so i can continue them after i reinstall ubuntu
<xim> how can i put my bash prompt in color?
<tmapj> dopievoli:  what?
<Myrtti> laeg: you can use it with the same commands as apt-get, too
<RyanPrior> xim: If you don't get an answer in here, you might have better luck asking in #bash
<Myrtti> laeg: aptitude update, aptitude install etc.
<xim> ah ok thx
<olskolirc> ohhh tmapj you wouldn''t want them unfinished.  just scrap them and get them again.
<Myrtti> !abs
<ubottu> Factoid abs not found
<tmapj> but the torrent is 10 GB
<ghuqu> Can anyone help me setup a bluetooth headset and USB adapter please? I'm running Hardy
<dopievoli> tmapj: finish the download
<olskolirc> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubotu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubotu blacklist
<laeg> Myrtti: nice, thanks ;)
<kaptengu> in gutsy my cpuinfo_min_freq was 600000, now after upgrading to hardy it is 798000, what happend?
<tmapj> ghuqu:  could you give me your contact info? im trying to get a bluetooth headset to work too
<laeg> pm friends forever.
<laeg> Myrtti: fdisk -l returns no output but df -h works nicely
<RyanPrior> laeg: You might be interested in using the Disk Usage Analyzer.
<kil20> Hi
<Myrtti> laeg: pst, put alias apt-get=aptitude to your .bashrc ;-)
<kil20> Please tell me how to run MMS in ubuntu
<Myrtti> mms?
<kil20> ya
<laeg> RyanPrior: thanks that's a nice program. i'm trying to get accustomed to term commands
<RyanPrior> Microsoft Media Services?
<kil20> Yup
<cisco80211> ha
<RyanPrior> laeg: Ah, in that case df is very nice.
<ghuqu> No one wants to help with bluetooth? It would be incredibly helpful
<RyanPrior> kil20: It helps to use full terms instead of acronyms in here, we've got so many acronyms it's hard to keep track.
<RyanPrior> !helpme | ghuqu
<ubottu> ghuqu: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Myrtti> I already looked up acronymfinder.com
<kil20> I am not getting
<null34> I just installed the newest ubuntu [8.04] on an Intel Macbook Pro, and my USB mouse only works for a few seconds immediately after connecting, then it quits working completely. Anyone have any ideas how to make it work?
<ghuqu> so sorry, I am truly impatieint
<RyanPrior> kil20: Lots of Ubuntu apps have MMS support, including Gstreamer.
<Myrtti> MegaMan Soccer!
<laeg> Myrtti: if .bashrc is not in my home dir do i need to create it or could it be somewhere else?
<RyanPrior> ghuqu: I would love to help but I don't know a thing about bluetooth.
<kil20> Ok. But If I have to listen online then.
<RyanPrior> !bluetooth | ghuqu
<ubottu> ghuqu: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Myrtti> laeg: you do not have it in your home dir?
<RyanPrior> ghuqu: There's something to read if you haven't already. :-)
<Myrtti> laeg: 0____0
<laeg> Myrtti: what, i never said that :)
<laeg> done thanks
<ghuqu> Yeah, me neither. I kinda thought it was going to be easy.
<null34> I just installed the newest ubuntu [8.04] on an Intel Macbook Pro, and my USB mouse only works for a few seconds immediately after connecting, then it quits working completely. Anyone have any ideas how to fix it, or even any links about getting a USB mouse working in ubuntu?
<Myrtti> null, we saw your message the first time
<laeg> can i put alias apt-get=aptitude anywhere in it?
<Myrtti> null34, even
<laeg> Myrtti: negatron!
<Myrtti> yeah
<laeg> NIC
<laeg> e
<null34> Myrtti: sorry, used to spamming on a busy channel
<Myrtti> !repeat | null34
<ubottu> null34: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Myrtti> ;-)
<aLeSD> someone here has got problems with wpa and ipw2200 ?
<integrand> how do I kill a process in TOP?
<integrand> I do k and enter pid
<p858snake> i installed ubuntu on my other computer for the first time but i'm having problems with networking, are there guides or anything on how to set it up?
<DracoZA> G'morning, can someone confirm for me which is the best mode host interface or internal network if I want my virtual machines to have their own ip addresses and network settings ?
<aLeSD> integrand: kill -9 pid
<integrand> aLeSD, not in TOP?
<aLeSD> integrand: use the terminal
<integrand> yes and TOP right?
<integrand> TOP is ran in terminal
<Hqrsie> does anyone know how to set up distributed computing programs like F@H in 8.04?
<dpowerd> integrand, kill pid#
<aLeSD> integrand: ok try -9 pid
<aLeSD> is wpa_supplicant working well in linux ?
<Myrtti> Hqrsie: aptitude install boinc-client boinc-manager
<Myrtti> Hqrsie: sudo aptitude, I might add
<aLeSD> I can sniff the packets of the net ... I have a good signal ... I have tha passwd
<aLeSD> but when I try to conect ... nothing
<aLeSD> my card is an ipw2200
<dpowerd> does anybody use bcharge? it scans but can never find my blackberry
<Myrtti> aLeSD: do you have NetworkManager on?
<aLeSD> and the net is wpa2
<aLeSD> Myrtti: of course
<Hqrsie> tyvm working beautifully
<aLeSD> nm-applet 0.6.6
<aLeSD> on
<Myrtti> aLeSD: then why are you trying to use wpa_supplicant?
<q_a_z_steve> hey, who can help me with avidemux?
<aLeSD> Myrtti: well i mean I'm using net-manager
<aLeSD> I think it uses wpa_supplicant
<coy_77> halo
<katrasi> do i need a special program to run ubuntu on a laptop
<Myrtti> katrasi: no
<tonyyarusso> Hqrsie: For boinc projects, use the boinc manager mentioned.  For f@h, use origami, available from christer.edwards' PPA.
<rsk> katrasi: no
<Myrtti> aLeSD: I've noticed that the net-manager is quite useless for my personal wpa2 network
<aLeSD> Myrtti: my pc works welll with WEP nets ... but this is the first time I try to connect to a WPA2 one
<cornet> ha
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: WFM in 8.04, but not before that.
<Myrtti> and I use either wpa_supplicant itself or the NetworkManager
<aLeSD> Myrtti: fine ... so u got the problem .. ho do u connect ?
<cornet> Myrtti: net-manager has issues with WPA in general
<Standy> so hey guys..
<kil20> Hi
<Standy> i have a Grub problem
<Standy> anyone interested in a challenge?:)
<tonyyarusso> !ask | Standy
<ubottu> Standy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kil20> pstream.c: Failed to import memory block.
<aLeSD> Myrtti, cornet: so how can I do to connetc to the net ?
<Standy> oh my... sorry...
<Standy> I have a problem with installing ubuntu on my desktop.
<Standy> it's pretty complicated, but here goes, i have 2x raid's and 2x hard drives NOT in raid...
<Myrtti> "sudo wpa_supplicant -i<device> -Dipw -c<path to a file generated with wpa_passwhatever app> (-Bw  if I've first tested it without and works)
<DanaG> !find qmake
<Myrtti> "
<ubottu> Package/file qmake does not exist in hardy
<DanaG> Hmm....
<DanaG> What's the name of the qt3 library package?
<DanaG> It doesn't seem to be libqt3-dev.
<tanlaan> Hello everyone, I'm having problems with sound on my install of 7.10 updated to 8.04, newly installed and updated, it produces sound but the sound is muddy and sounds very "bass-y". Can anyone help?
<Daisuke_Ido> DanaG: nope, those are header files
<tanlaan> Also, I did not have this problem with my previous installs of Ubuntu on this same machinee
<kil20> pstream.c: Failed to import memory block. Any one can help me to sort out this problem
<Standy> i want to install ubuntu on one of these ide hard drives, but for some reason Grub wont boot to the ide hard drives.. my guess is that it wants to boot to hda, but since that's in the raid, it cant boot at all..
<laeg> !audio | tanlaan
<ubottu> tanlaan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DanaG> Er, I meant headers.
<DanaG> But there is no libqt3-dev.
<tonyyarusso> DanaG: libqt3-mt
<cornet> problem i have is as follows: every morning when i arrive in the office i have to go into network manager, load the profile for the office wireless and then re enter the WPA passphrase. I've had this with gutsy and it's exactly the same with hardy
<DanaG> mt?  Odd.
<aLeSD> Myrtti: thanks ... I will try
<tonyyarusso> DanaG: and -mt-dev.
<tonyyarusso> no, I don't know why
<cornet> WEP network at home seems to be fine (yes i know the security implications of running WEP)
<DanaG> Thanks.
<DanaG> http://projectm.sourceforge.net/
<DanaG> Cool thing.
<Buttercup> Newb here. How do I run fsck off of ubuntu? I've got some hard drives that Windows messed up and chkdsk can't fix.
<cornet> I've deleted my work network profile and re-added it, created a new profile under a different name and every time it is the same - i have to re-enter the WPA passphrase, it doesn't prompt me for it and the passphrase box has lots of dots in it (so it has something saved)
<DanaG> CMake Error: Qt qmake not found!
<DanaG> Must need something different, then.
<devilsadvocate> hi folks. my audio seems to have stopped working. ubuntu hardy. is there anything i can do for diagnosing the problem?
<kil20> pstream.c: Failed to import memory block. Any one there
<devilsadvocate> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<techno_freak> devilsadvocate, stopped working after... ?
<devilsadvocate> techno_freak, no idea. i played the examples to check if it was working post install and then did not notice wheter or not it was there
<bias> wee
<Buttercup> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<tarkus> should i use the normal 'compiz-config-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm' ?
<DanaG> Aah, qt3-dev-tools.
<cornet> kil20: if you want any chance of someone helping you then you're gonna have to give a bit more info than that
<techno_freak> tarkus, i will suggest the first one
<dopievoli> tarkus: add/remove Advanced desktop Effects settings
<ingw3> is there is any way to find free space by cleaning up in ubuntu server?
<kil20> Actually I am trying to run online radio. And it has a link of MMS://... but it display an error pstream.c: Failed to import memory block.
<JohnPhy1> How would I force all thumbnails to regenerate?
<kadko> Tnx Very very much Flip2405 Ubuntu and linux need more persons like you :D, I really apreciate your help man.
<Flip2405> Np kado
<Flip2405> :)
<kadko> cya all i will kep in mind your name Flip~;-)
<p858snake> is there a way to get ubuntu to show all pci cards?
<eXiD> p858snake, pcimodules
<Frogzoo> p858snake: lspci ?
<p858snake> hmmi don't think its finding my network card
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I am experiencing some minor problems in latest version of Ubuntu
<Frogzoo> p858snake: ifconfig -a
<raddy> I can't turn it on from Keyboard
<raddy> Windows partitions are not mounted automatically
<microwaver> Hello, am I true to think that an Alias is like, when I surft to http://localhost he gets, for example to http://localhost/cms ?
<p858snake> Frogzoo: it replies with some things
<p858snake> is there a location to play around with network settings eg: ip addy?
<PaYiTo> buenas
<simarson> hey all
<PaYiTo> alguien que me ayude?
<simarson> want to hear if there is other who have random ubuntu 8.04 freeze?
<PaYiTo> i need help
<PaYiTo> somebody talk in spanish?
<PaYiTo> login
<Rat409> !es | PaYiTo
<ubottu> PaYiTo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Don_Miguel> PaYiTo: !es
<sadiel> Hello guys. I just installed ubuntu 8.04 to a friend using the windows-based installation. I mean, I installed Ubuntu from Windows. Everything is allright, but Ubuntu does not have acces to the windows's hard disk partitions. How can I get ubuntu to read the windows partitions? Shoudl I reinstall using the live-cd installatinon?
<Don_Miguel> oops
<PaYiTo> thanks
<linman> does anyone know where i can get drivers for an Intel 537 modem for Ubuntu Hardy
<Rat409> sure
<simarson> Ubuntu 8.04 is very unstable. Anyone who can confirm that?
<RyanPrior> simarson: Only a few bits of it. Very stable all-around on my end.
<Frogzoo> p858snake: -> /etc/network/interfaces
<cornet> simarson: i've not noticed any show stoppers yet
<RyanPrior> simarson: Firefox has a lot of bugs to work out, I'd call the Firefox-Flash combo unstable for sure right now.
<kimmey2k3> the + on my numeric keyboard doesn't work anymore in 8.04, some bugs is it
<sadiel>  simarson: most things run ok to me!
<kimmey2k3> firefox-flash combo has been unstable and broken for atleast 6 mounts now
<simarson> use disk usage analyzer to see the host (windows OS)
<Buttercup> Another question: With Windoze, the wise thing is to have one hard drive for the OS, and another hard drive for your files/data/photos/etc., so that when you have to reformat the Windoze hard drive, you don't lose your data.
<Buttercup> Is that necessary in Ubuntu as well? Or does reinstalling not require the hard drive to be formatted? Any blue screens of death in Ubuntu? I'm trying to figure out whether I need to get an extra hard drive...
<kimmey2k3> Does it exist bluescreens in linux?
<sadiel> "use disk usage analyzer to see the host (windows OS)" was that for me, simarson?
<RyanPrior> Buttercup: we definitely suggest that you do that. However, you don't need multiple hard drives - you can maintain a separate /home partition on the same hard drive.
<kimmey2k3> Buttercup: you could have a own /home partition
<simarson> What i mean with unstable is that it freeze random 6-12 times a day! I have to hardboot it every time
<RyanPrior> kimmey2k3: We have "kernel panics", which are like blue screens. I've never seen them except when my motherboard failed a few months ago.
<kimmey2k3> simarson: never been into that, what does the logs say?
<kimmey2k3> RyanPrior: true that
<kimmey2k3> but its not like windows *puh*
<sadiel> kimmey2k3: I have never seen a blue screen on Ubuntu, nor anything like it
<p858snake> <Frogzoo> p858snake: -> /etc/network/interfaces <i opened that and all it has is auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<xaphoo> OK, I have a superficial but still unexpected problem.  I was playing around with GTK themes -- in my user only -- and now when I use a root-only program like synaptic I see the ugliest GTK theme ever. e Why did it change?  Before, I think root programs used the same GTK theme that the user was using...
<Frogzoo> p858snake: well you need to configure eth0 or whatever in there
<p858snake> is there like a guide or something somewhere?
<poweressen> helloo
<poweressen> anybody could tell me if i can burn winxp.iso to a DVD instead of a CD
<xaphoo> does anyone have any ideas about my GTK issue?
<adred> hi, how do i install java doc 6? i installed jsdk from the source...
<cornet> xaphoo: yes, run   sudo gnome-appearance-properties
<cornet> xaphoo: and select the same theme
<xaphoo> thank you
<xaphoo> damn, those themes are only in my userland
<cornet> xaphoo: doh!
<xaphoo> what a pain
<cornet> xaphoo: is this gutsy ?
<adred> hi, how do i install java doc 6? i installed jsdk from source...
<poweressen> ﻿anybody could tell me if i can burn winxp.iso to a DVD instead of a CD :D please someone
<xaphoo> no, hardy
<falstaff_> Hello
<falstaff_> I updated my ubuntu system with openvpn
<jubadaphat> hello back
<cornet> xaphoo: oh humm, i am prolly imagining things then cos i thought they used the same theme in hardy - might be only if you're using system installed ones thou
<poweressen> 1260 poeple and no one know ? :(
<xaphoo> how do I make them system-installed?
<Rat409> poweressen: s.b. fine
<darksidedelayue> ﻿Hello, I need some assistance in getting my PC Card to work. I've already  tired http://www.lighty2go.com/linux/29/linux-love-for-the-verizon-evdo-usb720/ and that did not work. http://www.sierrawireless.com/faq/ShowFAQ.aspx?ID=607 Was the next thing I tried and it worked perfectly, except for the information I need to get from Verizon Wireless.
<cornet> xaphoo: you could copy them to /usr/share/....somewhere
<cornet> xaphoo: but i'd just run what i said an reinstall the ones you want :)
<alex_> i have hardy heron and it keeps freezing up, it will freeze entirely with no error message or anything, just whatever was on the screen, and i have to hard reboot it
<xaphoo> yeah, sure enough if I use one of the default GTK themes in my user, the root program's themes return
<xaphoo> cornet
<xaphoo> yeah that's a good idea
<Frogzoo> !heron
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<falstaff_> I read the USN 612-3, and I now whats all about... So when I tail -f /var/log/syslog after the update he says ERROR: 'xxxxxxx.key' is a known vulnerable key. See 'man openssl-vulnkey' for details. but when I do a openssl-vulnkey xxxxxxx.key, he says its _NOT_  blacklisted! Im really confused now, what should I do?
<darksidedelayue> I have a AirCard 595U and am trying to get on Verizon Wireless's Internet. I would like to know if anyone has the information that's needed to get from verizion in the second tutorial or knows of another way to get my pc card to work under Verizon's Internet.
<dsop> does someone know how to ignore the vulnkey ERROR of openvpn. I don't have a way to update my shared key, but i need to connect to the vpn
<falstaff_> Is there an ubuntu security cahnnel?
<alex_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RyanPrior> falstaff_: Not in particular, no. This is the general support channel.
<sadiel> Hello guys. I just installed ubuntu 8.04 to a friend using the windows-based installation. I mean, I installed Ubuntu from Windows. Everything is allright, but Ubuntu does not have acces to the windows's hard disk partitions. How can I get ubuntu to read the windows partitions? Shoudl I reinstall using the live-cd installatinon?
<poweressen> your partition is NTFS?
<xaphoo> yeah that worked
<xaphoo> installing the theme with root, and then switching over to it with user fixed it
<wirechief> sadiel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<sadiel> Thanks a lot wirechief :)
<mstef> whats the deal with losing internet connection on the web..but irc and everything else works fine? out of no where
<poweressen> im using Live Ubuntu, what is the command to Burn an iso to my DVD-R
<Frogzoo> any compelling reasons to upgrade to heron from gutsy??
<wirechief> sadiel i just use mount -t ntfs-3  procedures but maybe you can get even more mileage with that help
<poweressen> the interface is Crazy :P its easier to install than Vista
<RyanPrior> sadiel: Do you mean you used Wubi?
<sadiel> Yes
<RyanPrior> There is no separate Windows partition then.
<Rat409> poweressen: brasero is default iirc a gui-app
<RyanPrior> sadiel: You can access your Windows files from the /host filesystem.
<ninina> Hello all
<RyanPrior> poweressen: You can just right-click the ISO and click "Open with CD/DVD Creator"
<RyanPrior> poweressen: Or, in fact, just double-click the ISO and it will open up a burn dialog.
<sadiel> Thanks a lot RyanPrior :)
<RyanPrior> !hi | ninina
<ubottu> ninina: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RyanPrior> sadiel: Enjoy. :-)
<doseryder> Hi guys, I just installed Hardy on my laptop (A sony vaio).  Apparently the sound is not working
<doseryder> :<
<doseryder> can someone please help me out?
<vitasoy> hmm i don't use sshkeys so .. i don't have that much to worry about the openssh vulnerabilty, right?
<RyanPrior> !sound | doseryder
<ubottu> doseryder: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LimCore> vitasoy: yes
<RyanPrior> vitasoy: To be honest, this is a huge catastrophe with the SSH thing. All your passwords, credit card info, etc could be compromised.
<LimCore> vitasoy: still, if such EPIC FAIL about security is possible, It makes me lost trust in ubuntu's security overall
<RyanPrior> vitasoy: I'm changing all my passwords and getting a new credit card.
<LimCore> RyanPrior: privmsg?
<wirechief> doseryder: i am doing the same right now, but had sound problems before and got help in the #alsa channel
<ljsoftnet> Steam Store shows a blank page, how do i fix it?
<snowolf> ljsoftnet: #winehq ?
<ljsoftnet> snowolf yes
<ljsoftnet> snowolf you mean tranfer to #winehq?
<snowolf> ljsoftnet: I mean, if you're trying to access it for wine, better ask there
<vitasoy> RyanPrior: so, this vuln means people can guess my ssh hash right? they can just replay it to my ssh server? I've had that running on my desktop the past five months.
<Yur1> can anybody help me struggle with acpi handling-related bug in hardy on laptop?
<ljsoftnet> snowolf ok
<mstef> whats the deal with losing internet connection on the web..but irc and everything else works fine? out of no where
<vitasoy> open through my firewall.
<wirechief> doseryder: i have a sony pcg-v505ex
<poweressen> Question, How do i install Ubuntu Live on my USB key , becose the full installation doesnt work well at all, i tryed everything.
<doseryder> wirechief: you too also experience sound problem on your laptop???  So... did you resolve your problem in #alsa tho?
<wam> Can anyone point me to a url where the stupid behavour of the last openssl upgrade is described? I'd really like to know which of my keys it destroyed.
<doseryder> wirechief: i have a pcg-tr3ap its da small guy
<cornet> wam: http://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2008/msg00152.html
<wirechief> doseryder i have three computers, i worked with the devs on #alsa they gave me a few scripts to use and they were able to fix sound problems
<ninina> I'm kinda new to ubuntu and I installed 7.10 but I noticed that 8.04 is now out should I install that before I get settled in?
<Y-Town> ninina: I would
<wam> cornet: thanks, i know the problem. But I can't understand why which keys were automatically destroyed.
<wirechief> doseryder only one computer I was able to figure out using alsamixer the others were with the commands they gave
<rhydar> hello
<vitasoy> RyanPrior: also..are you kidding about the credit card change? if you're sufficently paranoid, then why not other stuff too?
<cornet> wam: destroyed ?!
<Frogzoo> ninina: might be easiest to just install 8.04 from scratch
<dopievoli> RyanPrior: Virtualbox
<wam> cornet: yeah - /etc/ssh/* was regenerated and the old keys are lost.
<wam> cornet: even all my openvpn connections died.
<doseryder> wirechief bear wit me for one more sec.. At the moment the device selected is "Intel 82801DB-ICH4 (Alsa mixer)"
<rhydar> fairly new to Ubuntu, looking to find information of boot splash settings to see system-log information ...
<Neuron> I've been looking for a solution to my networking problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4950294 however I have no responses, anyone have any suggestions?
<cornet> wam: humm
<RyanPrior> vitasoy: Other stuff like what?
<Fath[0]m> My terminal goes gray everytime I open it, anyone have any ideas why this is?
<rhydar> pretty crazy in here...
<vitasoy> RyanPrior: any/all other accounts you use online
<wirechief> doseryder: at the momemnt my sony is 87% done with install ;)
<ninina> before I run off to do a fresh install are there any must have programs? the installable software list is pretty daunting
<RyanPrior> vitasoy: I'm changing my passwords.
<ljsoftnet> Steam Store shows a blank page, how do i fix it?
<vitasoy> RyanPrior: also, it looks like they'd have to still guess what your hash is right? I've been running denyhosts (it auto denys you if you have failed ssh'ing in 3 or more times)
<b4s1c> hello
<RyanPrior> vitasoy: That would be to break into your system, but if people cached your encrypted SSL traffic, now they can break it.
<mstef> are there any DNS problems with 8.04? this is the second time that i lost web access but everything else works (irc, aim, etc)..i can ping IP's but not addresses
<wirechief> doseryder: do you wanna meet on the #alsa channel ?
<poweressen> LOTS of questions, no answers for me :(  i want Liveubuntu on my USB key, i cant find the information, im using the Install Disk of Ubuntu right now and booted as Live
<naruto> hi.. should i upgrade to 8.04?
<doseryder> wirechief: sure... are those ppl friendyly (generally) anyways... i'll talk to you there
<rhydar> ok, weel, cheers then
<naruto> anyone using 8.04 already?
<poweressen> i do
<doseryder> wirechief: thx for your attention to my problem :>
<mstef> yea
<ljsoftnet> naruto i'm using it
<naruto> its working fine?
<ljsoftnet> yup
<b4s1c> i am using it to
<mstef> no
<Neuron> Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix a driver problem, with an Intel Wireless WiFi Link card?
<b4s1c> xubuntu
<wirechief> doseryder: np lets hope we can get if fixed
<ljsoftnet> Steam Store shows a blank page, how do i fix it?
<spootman> i installed emerald theme manager and imported a theme but i don't know how to apply it
<poweressen> 8.04 is very compatible with my new machine. all the drivers are integrated and the interface is perfect compare to windows
<cornet> wam: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<vitasoy> RyanPrior: no i don't think people can get your ssh login password by caching or analyzing your SSH traffic .. if I understand the vulnerablity correctly. AFAIK - they can precompute the hashes that match your password - and basically do a quick brute force attack on your ssh?
<cornet> wam: are the keys that were regenerated
<wam> cornet: and obviously something in /etc/openvpn
<Fath[0]m> My terminal goes gray everytime I open it, anyone have any ideas why this is?
<bullgard4> What do Linux people mean with "works out of the box"? See http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=36134. Certainly it is not meant a cardbox box that includes a program on a data medium.
<cornet> wam: ls /etc/openvpn/*.broken ?
<mgolisch> re
<wam> cornet: nothing. But I'm currently analyzing...
<RyanPrior> vitasoy: It's something like that.
<RyanPrior> vitasoy: Basically, I don't trust the interwebs anymore.,
<cornet> wam: odd, i upgraded using aptitude thou rather than synaptic
<Yur1> I have one nasty problem with hardy: when I close and open lid on my HP500 laptop, system become unresponsive, vmstat shows about 20% Sys CPU usage, and by using ps I may observe constant spawning of "xrandr --auto" and "/bin/sh -c /etc/acpi/videobtn.sh" and "/bin/bash /etc/acpi/videobtn.sh" processes
<wam> cornet: I used pkgsync.
<wam> cornet: which uses aptitude.
<spootman> does anyone know how to apply an emerald theme?
<Fath[0]m> My terminal no longer works it just goes to grey
<vitasoy> RyanPrior: I think you're relatively safe if you don't have ssh server running
<CO_CO_CO> matrix.dal.net
<ljsoftnet> Steam Store shows a blank page, how do i fix it?
<microwaver> Hello people, it seems when I use alt tab it sometimes 'hangs' like it flips to my pages for a while. This is not hardware related.
<H__> Fath[0]m : immediately ? all of them ? always ?
<poweressen> I cant Burn my Iso becose the Cd just wont open, im using live
<vitasoy> RyanPrior: or wait i think I see what you're sayijng too, the other way we're screwed is in theory, someone has something out there that can decrypt your https traffic
<Fath[0]m> H__: nope just the GNOME 2 terminal emulator app
<Fath[0]m> I used it yesterday, but today it just goes grey
<wirechief> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<H__> Fath[0]m : what have you tried so far ? (btw, i'm new to ubuntu myself)
<poweressen> SOMEONE PLEASE, i must burn a CD but the Device wont open if i push the button or Eject
<Fath[0]m> I am brand new I have no idea where to start
<Fath[0]m> I havent really tried anything I am downloading Terminal program "super user mode"
<Fath[0]m> to see if it will serve as a replacement
<H__> Fath[0]m : can you 'run command' xterm ?
<microwaver> Hello people, it seems when I use alt tab it sometimes 'hangs' like it flips to my pages for a while. This is not hardware related.
<Fath[0]m> I dont even know what that means : /
<H__> Fath[0]m : 1 moment, firing up ubuntu (i'm on FreeBSD now)
<falstaff_> Guys I really need help: I have regenerated my openvpn certificates and keys, but still ERROR: 'xxxxx.key' is a known vulnerable key. See 'man openssl-vulnkey' for details.
<Fath[0]m> k
<ljsoftnet> Steam Store shows a blank page, how do i fix it?
<AnthraxZA> Morning
<frog> where could i go to find out how to install a new kernel? this one is freezing up
<falstaff_> openvpn-vulnkey xxxxx.key says it is not blacklistet!
<falstaff_> One of them is lying, but why and which!?`!
<AnthraxZA> Can anyone help me with a problem I am having with evolution and my Global address book
<poweressen> why the hell no one can answer my question :(
<AnthraxZA> please
<Frogzoo> poweressen: reboot - if that doesn't fix it, try a different drive
<Neuron> Looks like the support is out for me, I can't find a solution anywhere
<poweressen> oh lol, i use livecd rebooting wont help opening my drive
<snow_ru> hmm
<poweressen> there is maybe a command to tell Ubuntu live taking a break of my Cd rom, so i can burn my cd
<snow_ru> firefox always aborts without any messages
<scott__> nVidia drivers are gay
<snow_ru> f*ck firefox
<snow_ru> f*ck firefox in ubuntu
<scott__> nVidia 9 series drivers are gay, ubuntu s running in low graphics mode now
<ghindo> snow_ru:  I've never had any problems with it...
<snow_ru> hmm ghindo
<H__> Fath[0]m : I'm on kubuntu, in the menu there is an optioen 'run command' use that and try to run 'xterm'. does that work ?
<snow_ru> I have no ideas why
<Neuron> Why do people say that as some sort of, solution? :P
<snow_ru> firefox aborts ...>!!!
<snow_ru> many times
<Neuron> "I've never had any problems with my Dell Laptop and Ubuntu, using wireless"
<ghindo> Have you tried reinstalling or launching it from the terminal?
<Neuron> Congratulations, that does nothing for me.
<snow_ru> I should find another solution, not using firefox
<ghindo> Neuron:  if nothing else, it means it's not a problem for everyone, and therefore fixable
<poweressen> yeah get internet explorer
<ghindo> It's stupid to blame the program if it just doesn't work for you
<Neuron> ghindo, eh, it wasn't directed at you, I was annoyed at the forum post I'm reading where literally 4 people said that
<Fath[0]m> I dont see the run command
<Neuron> About a similar problem that I'm having, with my wireless
<tarkus> hmm, anyone know why firebug is rendering strange for me in ubuntu 8.04 ?? it worked fine in 7.10 and Fedora 9.. http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/5602/screenshotzs5.png
<ghindo> Neuron:  What problem are you having?  do you have one of the dells with ubuntu preinstalled?
<mstef> are there any DNS problems with 8.04? this is the second time that i lost web access but everything else works (irc, aim, etc)..i can ping IP's but not addresses..maybe its my isp?
<nrdb_> testing
<Neuron> ghindo, nope...I seem to have no wireless drivers under Linux, so I have to use  Windows to even do anything :P Which is depressing
<H__> Fath[0]m : you're in the gnome variant ? I'm not sure what it's called there, sorry
<Neuron> ghindo, I made a forum post about it, but no one has seen it, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4950294
<ghindo> Neuron:  What model laptop do you have?
<Neuron> ghindo, 1525
<ghindo> gotcha
<ghindo> Replying in your thread
<Neuron> Ah, well thank you
<clusty> Neuron, i thought the N intel card was fully supported by the iwl driver
<clusty> not the case?
<Neuron> clusty, obviously not? I have NO wireless under Ubuntu
<tarkus> anyone know why firebug is rendering strange for me in ubuntu 8.04 ?? it worked fine in 7.10 and Fedora 9.. http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/5602/screenshotzs5.png
<clusty> Neuron, what does dmesg say?
<frog> where can i find a source for .25 kernels?
<Lo_Pan> www.kernel.org
<clusty> frog, kernel.org
<frog> thanks
<Neuron> clusty, I have no idea what a dmesg is O_O So I couldn't tell you, I JUST installed Linux for the first time earlier yesterday morning
<DracoZA> how do I remove a network interface such as br0 ?
<ghindo> Neuron:  Open up the terminal and type in "dmesg"
<clusty> Neuron, dont be very proud :D
<ghindo> Neuron:  The terminal is under Program -> Accessories
<clusty> Neuron, and if you keep this attitude up of "i dont know i dont care" i sure as hell aint helping you no more
<root> help to restart TSPC :/>
<clusty> DracoZA, /etc/network/interfaces and remove the relevant stuff
<DracoZA> tx clusty
<clusty> DracoZA, or prevent the kernel module from being loaded alltogether (blacklist in udev)
<root> clusty
<root> help me
<clusty> root, with what?
<root> to restart tspc
<ghindo> Neuron, you still there?
<Fath[0]m> when I use apt-get install in terminal, is that installing on my linux or is it installing in a shell?
<Neuron> clusty, I have no attitude of "I don't know, I don't care" you're reading into some subtext of what I say, that isn't there...I'm frusterated, considering I've been trying to find a solution and haven't had one all day, and yet people constantly tell me how amazing linux is :P It's not "I don't know, I don't care", it's "I don't understand, so why don't people provide solutions?"
<poweressen> linux is realy cool, i cant make a livecd installation on my usb key, and i cant open my cdrom drive to burn a iso
<clusty> Neuron, my bad then
<clusty> Neuron, type "dmesg > blah"
<Neuron> ghindo, yeah, I'm in Windows right now, I'd have to plug the computer directly into the router to test anything, so if you give me a minute I'll switch over, just need to finish this db entry :)
<clusty> and paste the contents inside pastebin.com
<clusty> or whats the site
<DracoZA> does anyone here have any good references for getting bridged networking to work with Virtual Box and Hardy ?
<ghindo> Fath[0]m, could you elaborate on your question?
<clusty> root, whats tspc?
<Neuron> clusty, it's fine, I'm probably sounding standoffish because of my annoyance, and there is no one person's fault when dealing with other people, so I'm sure I came across that way, sorry about that.
<Fath[0]m> Well, where I use the command Sudo apt-get install, where does it put what it gest
<Fath[0]m> when I use*
<dystopianray> Fath[0]m: the deb files are in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Phlogi__> where is there a generic linux kernel image with version 2.6.24-17, BUT not restricted modules for that kernel?
<poweressen> ﻿Fath[0]m in the Terminal !
<clusty> Phlogi__, ubuntu kernel or vanilla?
<DracoZA> clusty I removed br0 as it was listed in interfaces however if I do a ifconfig vbox0 still exists which does not show in interfaces
<Phlogi__> clusty: the normal kernel shipped with ubuntu
<clusty> DracoZA, did you restart?
<root> i dont restart tspc
 * root slaps clusty
<DracoZA> clusty yes sir
<Phlogi__> I mean why do the release a newer kernel than modules available, that sucks!
<root> i dont speak english i from bulgaria :)
<root> give command
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> zdraveyte :)
<clusty> DracoZA, is it some weird vmware-like interface?
<LimCore> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<clusty> damn. annoying bots
<LimCore> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<DracoZA> clusty yes I am trying to get virtual box working
<clusty> grrrr
<poweressen> ﻿﻿Fath[0]m you can write Sudo su, it will give you permission for having root (administrator) so you can delete SUdo at the start of your command
<clusty> vmware has a file (conf for it)
<clusty> i cant help you there
<clusty> never seen virtual box
<Neuron> ghindo, switching over now
<DracoZA> k i'll try find it thanks
<Neuron> Be right back
<ghindo> Fath[0]m, it's more recommended that you use sudo -i instead of sudo su
<SmartGuy> Hi all, is there a way to load an older version of Swiftfox when using hardy? (prior to FF 3.5?)
<poweressen> hes gone anyway, but why  sudo -i
<ganes> which file is responsible for starting the service , when the system boots
<SmartGuy> and does anyone know of a good ip hider for Firefox?
<kexp903> sup
<ghindo> poweressen, not entirely sure, but someone on this channel told me so last night
<bullgard4> What do Linux people mean with "works out of the box"? See http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=36134. Certainly it is not meant a cardbox box that includes a program on a data medium.
<ghindo> poweressen it does the same thing, so it doesn't really matter
<neuron> ghindo, back, on ubuntu, so what am I doing? And thank you in advance for the help
<poweressen> ok
<clusty> what has just happened with ssh server?
<ghindo> neuron, first describe to me what problem you are having with your wireless.  What happens when you try to connect to a wireless network?
<clusty> i cant use keys no more
<dystopianray> clusty: you have to regenerate your keys
<neuron> ghindo, there is no attempt to connect unforunately :( I can't even try that, it doesn't read the essid, or that there's even a network in range
<clusty> dystopianray, so all previous keys are buggered?
<dystopianray> clusty: yes, since about 2005, an openssl security flaw has been patched
<ghindo> neuron, could you open up the terminal for me and type iwconfig
<Buttercup> I'm getting this error:
<Buttercup> Unable to mount the volume 'Windows'.
<Buttercup> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0,0) Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<Buttercup> I have a hard drive I can dump the files on, but I need to get access to the messed up disk first. I don't care what happens to Windows, I just want my files. Anyone know how I can get access to them? It says I can force a mount, but I don't know if that's a good idea or not.
<FloodBot1> Buttercup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neuron> ghindo, alright, what part of this are you interested in?
<ghindo> neuron what does it say under eth1?
<dystopianray> Buttercup: are you unable to use windos to chkdsk the partition?
<poweressen> i installed Ubuntu on my usb key, Total fail with i try to boot, i get stuck after entering my password, nothing append, now to put the live cd on my USB key so then i can boot from it and be able to Burn my damn Winxp, and in another hand i will keep linux !! :D i asked that 3-4 times and no info from the forums, Anyone can share his knowelge with me?
<neuron> ghindo, eth0      no wireless extensions.
<[Lowkey]> Is there a better way to run windows programs than WINE?
<Buttercup> I can't boot windows. I used chkdsk off the Windows CD, but it said the drive had "unrecoverable errors"
<ghindo> neuron what about eth1?
<ghindo> [Lowkey] What do you mean better?
<poweressen> get windows? lol
<poweressen> noob
<neuron> ghindo, no eth1, just wmaster0 and wlan0
<atle|f> Buttercup: maybe you ned to use a recovery program
<[Lowkey]> Wine doesn't run half of things I want to
<microwaver> Hello people, it seems when I use alt tab it sometimes 'hangs' like it flips to my pages for a while. This is not hardware related.
<poweressen> what is the thing u want to run
<atle|f> Buttercup: photorec is one great program for recovering files
<dystopianray> Buttercup: it's possible that the partition is damaged beyond the point of repair
<[Lowkey]> ghindo: is there a way to maybe emulate windows the same as you can with VMWare?
<microwaver> [Lowkey], virtualbox
<[Lowkey]> WINE doesn't really run anything
<[Lowkey]> Okay
<ghindo> neuron Have you checked to make sure it's not a restricted driver that needs to be installed?  And I know this is a stupid question, but have you checked to make sure that the hardware switch is on?
<microwaver> [Lowkey], it's a similar construction as VMware is.
<ghindo> [Lowkey] virtualbox
<adac> does an upgrade automagically fix the ssh vulnerability for the whole system?
<Frogzoo> how stable is heron folks? people telling me upgrading from gutsy to heron will make me a sad puppy - true or false?
<bazhang> !noob | poweressen
<ubottu> poweressen: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<atle|f> Buttercup: http://partedmagic.com/wiki/PartedMagic.php is a great livecd for situations like this
<neuron> ghindo, I don't know where to find such a restricted driver, and...I'm assuming it would be on, considering it's a laptop? O_O
<microwaver> !alttab | microwaver
<[Lowkey]> ghindo: microwaver: Just run a windows ISO in virtualbox?
<neuron> ghindo, I do have a switch, on the side of the laptop to find a new network and it's on, no cigar
<microwaver> [Lowkey], yes. it could be you need to install it though.
<[Lowkey]> microwaver: not a problem, thank you:)
 * p858snake is away: User Has Marked Away Status.
<ghindo> neuron, Go to Adminstration -> Hardware Drivers and tell me what you see
<poweressen> ﻿i installed Ubuntu on my usb key, Total fail when i try to boot, i get stuck after entering my password, nothing append, the idea is to transform my USB key intO a  LIVE CD !!!! But i cannot find the information on forums , Anyone can share his knowelge with me?
<neuron> ghindo, a blank box saying "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system" at the top in bold
<bazhang> !install | poweressen
<ubottu> poweressen: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<neil> Hi, with gfax I can't get the virtual printer to show :(  it doesn't show in ether gedit or firefox, is there anyway to fix it ?
<_adriaan> poweressen: You should really google stuff before you say you can't find the info...
<poweressen> i did
<ghindo> neuron Hrm...give me a second and I'll try to find a solution
<poweressen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization nothing pertinent here
<neuron> ghindo, alright, thanks
<_adriaan> poweressen: Did you try this one:
<x_or> I want to install Squeak, but apt-cache search squeak does not display it.  How do I add other repositories?
<_adriaan> argh
<_adriaan> can't paste
<bazhang> x_or, what repos you need to add
<[Lowkey]> microwaver: how do I know which platform I want
<x_or> bazhang:  That is the problem, I don't know.
<[Lowkey]> microwaver: I chose Ubuntu 7.10 AMD64
<bazhang> what is squeak x_or
<adac> does an upgrade automagically fix the ssh vulnerability for the whole system?
<[Lowkey]> microwaver: I don't know about the AMD64 part though
<_adriaan> poweressen: Did you try the guides at pendrivelinux.com?
<x_or> bazhang:  Squeak is a version of Smalltalk.
<bazhang> adac, what system you got now
<poweressen> im seeking into http://www.livecdnews.com/ ,
<adac> bazhang: hardy
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com is what you need poweressen
<ghindo> neuron, do you know what make/model of wireless card you have?
<bazhang> adac, the latest update/upgrade has the security fix yes
<poweressen> ok perfect, ill look for pendrivelinux, :D thanks
<ghindo> neuron and just to make sure, you're running Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron, right?
<_adriaan> poweressen: www.pendrivelinux offers wokring, detailed guides for every Ubuntu version starting from 6.10 or so
<adac>  bazhang: ok so i do not have to recreate keys and stuff by myself?
<neuron> ghindo, Intel Wireless WiFi Link...I don't remember the number, but it's in the thread...And yes, I am
<ganes> how the system configuring the services like mounting the partition , network conf., which file is responsible for this
<bazhang> x_or you on gutsy or hardy
<bullgard4> What do Linux people mean with "works out of the box"? See http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=36134. Certainly it is not meant a cardbox box that includes a program on a data medium.
<bazhang> no config needed bullgard4
<x_or> bazhang:  hardy.
<bullgard4> bazhang: Ah, ok. Thank you for explaining.
<_adriaan> bullgard4: care to share some of your enthusiasm with me :)
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya all... i'm running virtualbox on my ubuntu (8.04) and using compiz's Window Rules I've set it to go full screen... problem is, i need it to start on a specific viewport (which i've reserved for it).... any idea how to tell it to always go to viewport 5 ?
<bazhang> x_or, squeak is in hardy repos
<poweressen> ok.. i want Ubuntu, the guide only show for a full installation on USb, i want the Live content into my Usb, this guide leaded me to try, and it fail, plan number Two is to install the Live way of Ubuntu into teh usb key
<bazhang> adac, you mean gnupg keys or other
<ghindo> neuron, I'm not finding anything helpful on the forums, and I'm about out of ideas.  The best I could find was a similar thread, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774717&highlight=inspiron+1525
<adac> bazhang: gnu and ssh keys
<ghindo> neuron, I would still ask around, though.  Sorry you're having trouble - I have an Inspiron too, and it works right out of the box, so I don't know why yours wouldn't work
<[Lowkey]> ghindo: The only virtual box for 7.10 is AMD64
<[Lowkey]> ghindo: i r intel
<bazhang> adac, gnupg is NOT affected; not sure about ssl ; best to read the security bulletin
<microwaver> [Lowkey], did you install a 64 or a 32 bit version of ubuntu?
<neuron> ghindo, eep :( Well thank you anyways
<[Lowkey]> i'm nt sure
<adac> bazhang: you have the link maybe?
<[Lowkey]> not*
<H__> Fath[0]m : apt-get in a terminal just talks to the package system, just like the graphical package installers do
<samboja> quit
<clusty> bazhang, can you send a link to the exploit descri[ption?
<bazhang> adac, digg or slashdot (or both) have it
<[Lowkey]> microwaver: how do I look?
<adac> bazhang: thx!
<bazhang> clusty slashdot front page
<[Lowkey]> microwaver: the one I downloaded doesn't work
<[Lowkey]> microwaver: it says 'Wrong architecture 'amd64'
<microwaver> [Lowkey], system > administration > System monitor
<ghindo> neuron I would keep on asking here and on the forums.  If all else fails, you could try a reinstall.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help!
<rvhi> hi, i have ubuntu 7.0.4 how to upgrade to 8.4?
<[Lowkey]> microwaver: 7.10... 2.6.22-14-generic..GNOME 2.20.1
<bazhang> poweressen, you cannot choose to install from livecd directly to usb key; you need to follow the instructions on that site--or there is a iso2usb script floating around (check ubuntuforums) that will do it for you
<microwaver> [Lowkey], I chose this one and it works on my laptop : https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<bazhang> rvhi, fresh install or upgrade
 * p858snake is back (gone 00:14:01)
<[Lowkey]> which one?
<bazhang> !away > p858snake
<[Lowkey]> microwaver: It didn't select your choice.. it just sent me to the same dl page :P
<[Lowkey]> microwaver: which one do I select?
<[Lowkey]> OH
<[Lowkey]> gutsy i386
<neuron> ghindo, it's fine, I'm willing to try a reinstall if I need to, I just am so confused :(
<[Lowkey]> i'm guessing
<gumpontheweb> heloo all
<criy> Hi, I have a problem with my WD Passport external. It refuses to mount, I cannot force mount it, and I only get an error "Cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-mtab". I tried Googling for help, but I found nothing that helps, and the dmesg output "logical block 786433" is confusing. Is there anyway to fix this?
<gumpontheweb> has anybody
<StevenX> guys, how do i set up my default pdf viewer to kpdf?
<StevenX> right now it is set to "document viewer."
<ghindo> StevenX What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Radit> ﻿Hi, can somebody help me bind the windows key (superL)?
<bazhang> StevenX, dl'ing in firefox you mean? open with..that one?
<Radit> ﻿For example superL + n  to launch nautilus
<StevenX> ghindo, 8.04
<bazhang> radit you running compiz? be sure there is no conflict there
<StevenX> bazhang, mainly that, yes, but I want it throughout the O.S.
<neuron> Anyone here using a Dell Inspiron 1525, with an Intell Wireless WiFi Link card, that can help with my lack of wireless connectivity?
<gumpontheweb> has anyone been able to get their wireless networks to show in the newest 8.0? I have asked on the forums but no answers...
<ghindo> StevenX, right-click on a PDF document.  Go to Properties, and go to the Open With tab.  You should be able to set KPDF as your default reader
<bazhang> StevenX, when that dialog box comes up go to--->/usr/bin/appname and select there
<gumpontheweb> neuron... i haveprobs wit that too, not same comp but new version fed me up
<d[X_X]b> has anyone noticed that u can only play one audio at a time in ubuntu... if i play mp3 and watch a youtube video, the first will play audio but the 2nd is mute
<Radit> bazhang: Yes, I am; i'm not sure there is.. but i've managed to use it on gutsy
<neuron> gumpontheweb, I take it you didn't find a solution? :(
<bazhang> libflashsupport needs to be installed for firefox flash prob d[X_X]b
<StevenX> thanks guys
<neil> is there a script file that gets executed just after the gnome desktop loads ?
<wuxia> although I already have a tmp partation -- how can I get it to use tmpfs instead of my partation ?
<Frogzoo> d[X_X]b: which release you have there?
<d[X_X]b> 8
<bazhang> neil, if you put in startup session yes
<Radit> bazhang: I've just did a hardy fresh install
<Frogzoo> neil: several
<d[X_X]b> audio works in flash
<[Lowkey]> microwaver: I Installed it.. how do I run it?
<gumpontheweb> ﻿d[X_X]b...you need to get a pugin 2 play 2 files, look it up in the forumsd[X_X]b:
<n2diy> Testing a "new" install of 5.10 on an old box, test.
<neuron> Well if it turns out that I
<neil> bazhang: ok
<criy> Could somebody help me with my mounting problem?
<d[X_X]b> guys your quick to answer but think about it
<gumpontheweb> not yet...
<bazhang> n2diy, that is not supported here you realize
<neuron> can't use Linux, because of this crappy wireless card, I'm going to be sad :(
<neil> Frogzoo: any in the users home directory ?
<d[X_X]b> can u run an mp3 and open a video or flash and hear both audio
<n2diy> Test complete.
<bazhang> neuron, which card the 3945?
<n2diy> bazhang, why not, it is still Ubuntu!?
<bazhang> !eol | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<gumpontheweb> lots of talk of wireless problems on the forums with ect/init.d restart network??? dont quote that
<Frogzoo> neil: man bash
<neil> Frogzoo: ok
<rvhi> bazhang: i use upgrade and dist-upgrade, however /etc/issue still show 7.0.4
<neuron> bazhang, hey again, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4955075 that's the thread I posted about it, it has the wireless card number
<gumpontheweb> ﻿d[X_X]b    you can, just get the patch or whatever
<bazhang> rvhi, you have to go to gutsy then hardy
<gumpontheweb> there is a faq i think
<bazhang> neuron, you can just check with lspci
<rvhi> bazhang: how do i go gutsy?
<bazhang> !upgrade | rvhi read this
<ubottu> rvhi read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gumpontheweb> bazhang, have you any clue why my wireless networks are gone when i upgraded?
<bd_> any way to check what program has a mouse grab? I've got my mouse cursor stuck in a dragging mode, and it doesn't seem to respond to clicks. If possible I'd like to avoid having to kill X...
<bazhang> gumpontheweb, what card chipset
<neuron> bazhang, Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN is the card, lspci says 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<bazhang> neuron, does it show in ifconfig as wlan0 and wmaster0?
<n2diy> bazhang, fine business, this box was trash before 5.10 brought it back to life, so I'm happy.
<neuron> bazhang, yes.
<bazhang> n2diy, if it does what you need then more power to you
<poweressen> ok im downloading pendrivelinux2008 :)
<gumpontheweb> Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<gumpontheweb> this it?
<neuron> bazhang, the network doesn't, but those two things show up in ifconfig
<raj> who can help me with f spot on 64 bit
<bazhang> !broadcom | gumpontheweb please read this
<ubottu> gumpontheweb please read this: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I am using radeon driver
<ghindo> raddy Hello
<raj> ﻿who can help me with f spot on 64 bit
<bazhang> raj, need lots more info
<criy> I guess no-one can't answer my question...
<raj> bug #202771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202771 in mono "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202771
<raddy> Youtube is not playing smoothly in full screen
<n2diy> Exactly! Fedora 1 couldn't get on line, Ubuntu 6.06 chocked on 128 meg of ram, but 5.10 did the trick!
<raddy> Is there any compiz hacks?
<gumpontheweb> same with me as neuron... it was fine untill the upgrade to 8.04
<gumpontheweb> do istill read that???
<bazhang> raddy, youtube-dl; download it then and watch that way or get miro which does much better fullscreen
<poweressen> flash player for firefox realy suck, it doesnt help
<raj> is that enough info?
<raddy> ﻿bazhang : ﻿poweressen : it is compiz issue
<raj> i have never been able to open it
<neuron> gumpontheweb, this is a new computer, and my first install of Linux, so I have no idea if it would work with an older version :(
<raddy> ﻿﻿bazhang : ﻿poweressen : very slow framerate
<raddy> in full screen
<gumpontheweb> try it!
<bazhang> raj, sometimes the triagers will post workarounds on the bug site; otherwise you need to wait until it is fixed, find a fix on ubuntuforums, or use something else
<raj> hmm
<raj> :(
<[Lowkey]> ghindo: I'm having trouble with VirtualBox
<bazhang> #compiz-fusion is the best place to ask raddy
<Radit> ﻿can somebody help me bind the windows key (superL)?
<ghindo> [Lowkey] I'm not too familiar with the program, but what's the problem?
<gumpontheweb> loads of people on the forums are losing the list of wireless connection points, the crd doesn't turn on for me
<[Lowkey]> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<poweressen> i mean, flash in firefox, is hard on the cpu, on windows or linux, but flash on  internetexplorer have better performences, also try using the graphic accelerated interface instead of pure 2d, it may speed up thigns
<bazhang> Radit, go to keyboard shortcuts
<MatBoy> this is weird, my ff 3 doesn't detect no flash by default and doesn't install it
<ghindo> [Lowkey] Oh, okay.  That should be an easy enough problem to fix.
<MatBoy> on a live cd it does
<[Lowkey]> Cool :D
<ghindo> [Lowkey] Go to Users and Groups in the Administration tab
<bazhang> flashplugin-nonfree is what you need MatBoy
<[Lowkey]> done
<MatBoy> bazhang, that one is installed
<bazhang> MatBoy, then you need to remove gnash or other
<gumpontheweb> bazhang...it was fine untill the upgrade to 8.04.should i still read that???
<MatBoy> bazhang, are removed
<n2diy> any old timers around that wouldn't mind helping configure x-chat in 5.10?
<ghindo> [Lowkey] Select your username and go to "Manage Groups"
<gumpontheweb> sorry for being a pest
<[Lowkey]> done
<\`slushpuppy`\> ./configure -help <-- n2diy :p
<ghindo> [Lowkey] If you're using 8.04, make sure to press "Unlock" first
<neuron> And I'm not using a broadcom card, so I'm screwed it looks like :(
<bazhang> MatBoy, if it works in livecd and your user cannot then you have done something to your user account; try creating a new user and see if the problem persists
<[Lowkey]> 7.10.
<[Lowkey]> Add group: vboxusers ?
<ghindo> [Lowkey] Cool, no problems then.  You got it - add yourself to vboxusers, log out, and see if it works
<[Lowkey]> cool
<[Lowkey]> thanks
<[Lowkey]> brb
<MatBoy> bazhang, reinstalling will work ;)
<n2diy> thanks
<PecisDarbs> hi, how can I check my private keys for email signing in Seahorse for that OpenSSL weakness?
<PecisDarbs> I checked .ssh key, but can't find PGP one
<gumpontheweb> neuron, have you checked the forums for that command? ect/init.d/restart networking is what i think iy was?
<bazhang> PecisDarbs, read the ubuntu security update
<PecisDarbs> bazhang: where I can find it?
<bazhang> gnupg is NOT affected PecisDarbs
<bazhang> slashdot front page PecisDarbs
<neuron> gumpontheweb, I made a thread about it with no success, but I have never tried any command like that
<PecisDarbs> bazhang: cool to hear that :)
<sirhcjw> my ubuntu has a few issues
<bazhang> !ask | sirhcjw
<ubottu> sirhcjw: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gumpontheweb> neuron...is yoru network enabled? is it even on at all?
<Radit> bazhang, I'm still unable to bind the superL key..
<sirhcjw> sorry
<ghindo> sirhcjw:  What seems to be the problem?
<neuron> gumpontheweb, yep
<poweressen> without issues its not linux :P
<gumpontheweb> it is enabled? do you have a driver/
<bazhang> neuron, you have a live wifi spot to test on?
<sirhcjw> ghindo: when i try to install updates it says 24 updates but then when i click install it asks for the root password but then nothing happens
<ghindo> sirhcjw:  Try opening the terminal and typing "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" and tell me what happens
<MatBoy> bazhang, ah indeed... 64 bits ;)
<neuron> bazhang, yeah, the network is on
<_tribu_> ////quit
<Makro1> apt-get: /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by apt-get)
<bazhang> neuron, is it open? can you open the router encryption for the test?
<neuron> bazhang, yep, it is open
<Makro1> i just install last updates and now my system is broken
<bazhang> neuron, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return
<Makro1> apt-get: /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by apt-get)
<Makro1> any clue?
<neuron> bazhang, no offers, and then something sleeping
<bazhang> neuron, open network manager and set the essid there
<gumpontheweb> does anyone else have anything to tell me, I have upgraded to 8.04 and dont have the list of my wireless networks. I dont think the thing is enabled and ifup doesnt work, it says eth isn't there or available?
<grdxyxy> why i cannot run acdacious and mplayer in the same time?
<neuron> bazhang, ok, done, now what?
<bazhang> neuron, does iwconfig show that essid
<neuron> bazhang, yep
<bazhang> try the sudo dhclient wlan0 again neuron
<charlie_> i have a hard drive with a windows partition and an ubuntu partition, but i just got another hard drive so i want to install ubuntu on that and extend my windows partition to take up the whole drive. when i try to delete the windows partition from the like cd it says: Unable to delete /dev/sda5! Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5
<sirhcjw> ghindo: it is like i cant open anything as root in the gui?
<neuron> bazhang, same :( No DHCPOFFERS received.
<neuron> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<ghindo> charlie_, So you're trying to delete the Windows partition?  Have you tried gparted yet?
<bazhang> neuron, run it a couple more times
<ghindo> sirhcjw:  So you've tried other programs as root and it won't allow you to run them?  How did the command I suggested work out?  Were you able to update correctly?
<pupster> Hey does anyone know why my wireless card (when set to monitor mode, using wlanconfig), disapears from ifconfig, while it is still within the iwconfig list
<bazhang> neuron, also try grabbing it from the nm-applet drop down menu
<charlie_> ghindo: no i want to delete the ubuntu partition and extend windows to the whole hard drive. when i try to delete the ubuntu partition in gparted it says "Unable to delete /dev/sda5! Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5"
<poweressen> charlie simple, do it with the install disk of windows?
<ghindo> charlie_, are you running this off a live CD, or within Ubuntu itself?
<wam> which openssl package is secure? Is 0.9.8-5ubuntu3.2 ok? Does 0.9.8-5ubuntu3 contain the bug?
<charlie_> ghindo: live CD
<Chapai> i am trying to connect to my ssh sever using keys, i generated the key pairs and copied over the pub keys, but when i try to connect it still asks for password what i am doing wrong
<gronne> could someone please help me getting why my network won't work, when it always has?
<sirhcjw> ghindo: yes no probs except then the downloads time out
<ghindo> charlie_, Have you tried doing it with the install disk of Windows, like poweressen recommended?
<pupster> Hello? Anyone with some wireless help?
<charlie_> no i haven't tried that
<poweressen> LoL
<charlie_> i have windows installed already though,
<gumpontheweb> gronne,chapai, is it because you just upgraded?
<neuron> bazhang, both of those provided nothing :( I've done it 3 more times, and there's nothing on the "dropdown" list there
<gumpontheweb> i feel you neuron
<poweressen> you cannot with linux, try using the lastest partition magic if u want to keep your data
<gronne> no, actually not... I can't remember doing anything special at all, it just refused to run
<Chapai> do you mean the openssh server or ubuntu gumpontheweb
<ghindo> poweressen, you can delete the LInux partition with a Windows Install cd, right?
<neuron> gumpontheweb: thanks.
<bazhang> poweressen, you can with ubuntu/linux; what you said is not correct
<poweressen> you simply delete the partition, but i think what she need is to resize his ntfs and its not possible with linux to kee your data
<charlie_> what if i want to just use my new hard drive as NTFS so i can access it from windows and ubuntu, i can do that in gparted right?
<pupster> Is there something I need to do, to re-create a wireless interface, so it will be recognized as a normal interface (ifconfig)
<gumpontheweb> i just updated and lost my wireless connection spots on the drop down & cant connect
<Radit> why is it so hard to bind the winkey??
<icewaterman> hm, is the openssl bug still not fixed?
<gronne> gumpontheweb: My xbox can't get access to my pc's hdd anymore, that's my problem
<bazhang> icewaterman, yes it is ; just update
<dystopianray> icewaterman: it's fixed in gutsy, i don't know about others
<icewaterman> bazhang: didnt get an update on hardy lately
<dystopianray> icewaterman: sorry i mean hardy, not gutsy
<icewaterman> dystopianray: i updated but openssl was not among the updated packages
<bazhang> it is fixed for all supported versions of ubuntu
<gumpontheweb> gronne, i got no clue, sorry!
<charlie_> if i want to format a secondary hard drive do i set it as primary partition or extended partition
<poweressen> Ntfs works well with linux but for resizing you will lose data, only partition magic or something like that would work and good luck cracking it without having viruses
<Radit> wow
<icewaterman> ah, now it seems available
<dystopianray> icewaterman: your mirror may be slow to update, what version of openssl are you running?
<dystopianray> poweressen: you can resize ntfs without losing data
<icewaterman> dystopianray: dunno, but its updateing right now.
<bazhang> poweressen, you are mistaken
<poweressen> i heard its a risk, but ok
<icewaterman> dystopianray: openssl_0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.1
<bazhang> poweressen, please stop offering wrong info
<gumpontheweb> bazhang, the page you gave me helped none, i dont have my device enabled and when i ifup it says eth1 unrecognized(or something)
<dystopianray> icewaterman: ok, that is the latest version
<neuron> Well I'm headed back to Windows, Thanks to everyone who helped
<icewaterman> ok, i am off generating new certificates
<neuron> I'll bump my thread on the ubuntu forums, and hope that I'm not screwed when it comes to Linux on this laptop :(
<gumpontheweb> neuron good luck
<neuron> gumpontheweb: Thanks mate :) You too!
<poweressen> well, i read that some people lost data trying to resize Ntfs partitions with linux, i have proof lol
<charlie_> i am installing a new hard drive as NTFS, should i create the partition as primary partition, or extended partition?
<spaceninja> :)
<dystopianray> poweressen: what proof?
<bazhang> poweressen, please stop with the FUD
<gumpontheweb> ?
<p858snake> can anyone help with this issue http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=636847 ?
<gumpontheweb> i guess ill try again some other time...
<bazhang> p858snake, fix your away messages
<Ububegin> !FUD
<ubottu> Factoid fud not found
<erUSUL> charlie_: if the drive will only hold one partition make it primary
<neuron> FUD is a tactic used in rhetoric and sales
<neuron> It means Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt
<charlie_> thankyou erUSUL
<bazhang> fear uncertainty and doubt
<p858snake> bazhang: its off and has been for ages
<neuron> As in, you attempt to scare someone into buying a better security system, with fear, or stopping someone from using something you disapprove of, by telling them only the negative aspects of it
<bazhang> p858snake, it was on just a little while ago
<neuron> Anywho, thank you bazhang, and ghimbo for your help :)
<Ububegin> neuron: holy shit, I think i have been FUDised a couple of times..
<spaceninja> that's not a tactic, it's common human behavior
<gumpontheweb> cyall
<spaceninja> :)
<bazhang> !ohmy | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<charlie_> can anyone give me advice on this problem, since installing hardy it has crashed all the time, every few minutes, everything just freezes with no error messages. what should i do?
<p858snake> its off my screen so thats over 30+ minutes and plus you can't do server selective away settings in xchat
<poweressen> soorry for  the >fud<, anybody have a simple command to unzip .zip
<Ububegin> bazhang: huh, what did i say... :S
<neuron> Ububegin, Not surprising lol, I used to be in sales, used it more than enough.
<neuron> Feces :( In a negative language
<pvh_sa|wrk> poweressen, unzip ?  ;)
<poweressen> :D
<Ububegin> neuron: Oh, i never realised it was a vulgarity.. :D
<neuron> Eh, Ububegin, some consider "Hell" vulgarity, as well, everyone's ideology of morals is different :)
<mete_cetin> which beats? Xchat | Konversation ???
<Ububegin> neuron: students use that word with the teacher in class and vice versa...
<bazhang> lets keep this ontopic
<brocebeats> xchat
<spaceninja> pidgin's irc client is the best
<Ububegin> bazhang: sorry...
<mete_cetin> spacemoose: o_O
<spaceninja> yuyp
<p858snake> spaceninja: pidgins fail once it comes to anything non standard
<[Aaron]> p858snake, I sent you a PM
<spaceninja> once you know how pidgin works, you can't go back
<H__> well ...
<mete_cetin> Miranda's irc client more usefull than pidgin
<H__> I did ;-)
<bazhang> !away > roxandAWAY
<charlie_> hardy heron keeps freezing with no error message requiring a hard reboot
<cmol> hello :) Any Mercury-messenger users in here? And do you now how to make the the tab window flash when you receave a message?
<cmol> any mercury users at all?
<poweressen> Pendrivelinux08.zip may be a plain executable, not an archive =(
<ArthurArchnix> I can't get the timezone to change. I unlock the clock, change it to Europe Helsinki. Close, and when I go back it check, it's reverted back to Europe Manheim.
<Chapai> when generating key pairs for ssh using dsa do i rename the .pub file to authorized_keys or authorized_keys2
<poweressen> this is waht i get when i tyed to unzip it
<dystopianray> Chapai: you shouldn't have to rename anything
<dystopianray> Chapai: use ssh-keygen to generate the keys and ssh-copy-id to copy them to a host
<Chapai> not even when i copy the publick key to the server?
<bullgard1> Tracker throws now and then an error message: "Could not connect to search service as it may be busy." Who operates this 'search service'? System > Administration > Services does not list a 'Search Service'.
<esperegu> anyone experience with openwengo or other video-voip solutions for ubuntu?
<dystopianray> Chapai: use ssh-copy-id to do that
<HalphaZ> esperegu, no... but I'm also interested
<HalphaZ> (bad English)
<CapaH> I have a text file that when I open it in vi it has these characters: ^@ ^@ ^@ --- I want to do a search/replace for those characters to replace them with '' but when I try: %s/^@//g   -- it doesn't find them, I also tried typing CTRL+@ and while it reproduces the charcter, it still will not replace it. Anyone know how I can do this?
<poweressen> another question, how to i delete the 2 partition i made on my usb key, and then format it Fat32
<ouzoun> hi
<Guest81> hi
<ArthurArchnix> poweressen: use cfdisk from the command line, or parted from the gui
<ArthurArchnix> poweressen: sorry, gparted
<rana_> i cant share windows file-system folders by samba.... shares-admin is disabled.....!!!!!! Help
<laeg> i just lost something from my clipboard - please tell me there's a way to get it back?
<laeg> i didn't copy over it, firefox crashed and somehow the text is gone from clipboard :(
<derfritz> Good Morning! Anybody here knows how to change the font color of gnome panel? The default color is black. Thanks!
<baalsgate> is cron broken in ubuntu ?
<dystopianray> laeg: unless you're using kde then it's gone forever
<Radit> anybody here use virtual box?
<laeg> :(
<laeg> ty
<bullgard1> rana_: The more exclamation marks you write the less help you will get.
<dystopianray> Radit: i do
<dystopianray> laeg: what did you lose anyway?
<[Aaron]> can someone try to send me a PM
<Radit> dystopianray: can i ask you somthing?
<jatt> hi, my office has a shiny new WLAN and I want to test if I can access it with my laptop running Ubuntu Dapper. How can I check if I do have the required hardware/software installed?
<jrib> CapaH: your second attempt should have worked.   Can you upload the relevant bit of the file somewhere?  (also, you might want to use #vim for these kind of questions)
<dystopianray> !ask | Radit
<ubottu> Radit: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gordonjcp> jatt: dapper is pretty old now, but if you've got a supported wifi card it should work
<laeg> dystopianray: thanks to firefoxes cache i was able to get back a previous version :) just a long forum post ty
<[Aaron]> can I not receive PMs?
<Radit> dystopianray: what version of vbox are you running?
<laeg> [Aaron]: no you have to enable it with nickserv on freenode
<dystopianray> Radit: the one in hardy
<[Aaron]> laeg, do you know how to do that?
<gordonjcp> !nickserv | [Aaron]
<ubottu> Factoid nickserv not found
<dystopianray> Radit: 1.5.6-dfsg-6ubuntu1
<hiptobecubic> can you copy a directory into a symbolic link?
<jatt> gordonjcp: thanks. Is there a way to check if I do have a wifi card? I can try to check dmesg but I was wondering if there is another command for that.
<laeg> [Aaron]: /msg nickserv help knows
<laeg> :P
<Ashkezar> i want a compiler that run in ubuntu 8.04 for C++ , help me.  thanks.
<Ashkezar> ﻿i want a compiler that run in ubuntu 8.04 for C++ , help me.  thanks.
<Ashkezar> ﻿i want a compiler that run in ubuntu 8.04 for C++ , help me.  thanks.
<Ashkezar> ﻿i want a compiler that run in ubuntu 8.04 for C++ , help me.  thanks.
<FloodBot1> Ashkezar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laeg> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<[chr0n0s]> lol
<Phlogi_> where is there a generic linux kernel image with version 2.6.24-17, BUT not restricted modules for that kernel?
<Phlogi_> I mean why do the release a newer kernel than modules available, that sucks!
<gordonjcp> !register | [Aaron]
<ubottu> [Aaron]: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<jrib> Ashkezar: please don't do that, that just gets you ignored instead of getting help faster
<Ashkezar> ok
<Myrtti> !info build-essential | Ashkezar
<ubottu> ashkezar: build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jrib> !compile > ashkezar (read the private message from ubottu)
<gordonjcp> jatt: google for the spec of your laptop, or check the output of lspci
<gordonjcp> jatt: what model is it?
<Radit> dystopianray: I'm using hardy to.. on the website virtualbox is version 1.6 now.. does your virtualbox have accessto usb disks?
<jatt> gordonjcp: is a very old one: DELL INSPIRON 8200
<Assargadon> I need some kind of desktop DB or DBMS+frontend. I need 2 things only: 1) import-export to-from CSV and 2) possibility of work with non-english characters. And I failed to find any...can you propose me some solution?
<jrib> hiptobecubic: sure, why not?
<hiptobecubic> jrib, i'm getting a weird that says i can't because the target is a link
<hiptobecubic> jrib, is there an option or something that i need?
<Ashkezar> please link me to download C++ compiler
<jrib> hiptobecubic: paste the command you are running
<jrib> Ashkezar: we did.  Read the private message ubotu sent you
<dystopianray> Radit: no, the open source version does not support usb devices
<rana_> shares-admin is disabled. I cant share through samba
<Virtue> can someone help please, I get kernel panic on "can't open /conf/arch.conf" when trying to boot Ubuntu.. any idea where is it and what is it happened ? yesterday before logging off I installed lashscreen theme... maybe cause of that ? :/
<Ashkezar> ok
<Ashkezar> thanks
<gordonjcp> jatt: ok, well if you try and find out its spec, then it might tell you there
<hiptobecubic> cp -vuR /media/ipod/Music/ /home/john/Music
<hiptobecubic> but Music in my home directory is a link
<hiptobecubic> acutally the command is:   cp -vuR /media/ipod/Music/ /home/john/
<baalsgate> how do i make sure cron is running ????
<Sasha__> test
<hiptobecubic> and there is a link in /home/john called Music
<hiptobecubic> jrib, oops forgot to put your name in... scoll up a bit
<anomoly> baalsgate: I think running top will tell you
<jatt> gordonjcp: do you have an example how a wifi card looks in the lspci output? I've just saw some specs in google and they say:
<jatt> Internal Wireless antenna Wi-Fi certified
<jatt> I didn't bought this laptop it was just my company gave to me...
<jrib> hiptobecubic: and the error you get?
<dystopianray> jatt: just pastebin the whole lspci
<jatt> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jatt> ok will do
<hiptobecubic> jrib, it's in french because i can't remember how to switch it back
<baalsgate> anomoly its in the process list with a ps -ax | grep cron
<jatt> dystopianray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12014/
<jrib> hiptobecubic: run your command again put put 'LANGUAGE=en_US' at the beginning of the line
<hiptobecubic> jrib, ok
<gordonjcp> jatt: that sounds good
<jatt> really? :)
<gordonjcp> jatt: can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<jatt> gordonjcp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12014/
<dystopianray> jatt: pastebin the output of lsusb as well
<n6rej> can you share /var/www ?
<willwill> Sometimes I cannot play songs in any music player including rhythmbox and AmaroK.
<baalsgate> anomoly but i put in the crontab " 2 * * * * root /usr/bin/touch /tmp/testfile" and nothing is happening
<n6rej> I want to have a directory called ebooks inside of /var/www/ that will be accessible from a browser
<scrimple101> hello, just got the ubuntu 8.04 LTS CD in the mail today, does anyone know what the procedure is to upgrade with the CD and not lose all your data and programs? or point to a link?
<jrib> scrimple101: you can't, unless it is the alternate cd
<dystopianray> scrimple101: you can't upgrade with the cd
<yclian> hi guys, I have installed the inetutils-telnetd, I'm wondering how can I start it in standalone mode?
<jrib> !upgrade > scrimple101 (read the private message from ubottu)
<jatt> dystopianray: seems I don't have USB devices connected however here is the lsusb output:
<jatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12016/
<AussieGuy> is tar ok to make an archive over 5gb?
<dystopianray> jatt: it would appear that you simply don't have any wireless capability
<hiptobecubic> jrib, cp: cannot overwrite non-directory `/home/john/Music' with directory `/media/ipod/Music/'
<jatt> dystopianray: hmm what a pity.
<dystopianray> AussieGuy: yes
<jatt> dystopianray: thanks for your diagnostic :)
<scrimple101> oh so it's got to be a clean install
<hiptobecubic> jrib, but i want it to put the contents of /media/ipod/music into ~/music
<scrimple101> Thanks for that looks like i'll have to back up
<hiptobecubic> not replace the link
<dystopianray> jatt: if you found references to wifi support with your laptop online it was probably an optional feature that you don't have
<jatt> dystopianray: yes you are right, looks like that is the case
<Klinzy> penis?
<AussieGuy> the trouble with both tar and zip is they would get up to one particular file, then crash
<dystopianray> AussieGuy: why would they crash?
<scrimple101> jrib: thanks
<jrib> hiptobecubic: well, your command is wrong... though it still should be working.  You want cp -vuR ipod/blah/blah/Music/* ~/Music
<AussieGuy> not sure...zip crashes with a code, tar claims to put everything in the archive while only putting in half
<AussieGuy> im backing up an entire drive
<hiptobecubic> jrib, i'll try....
<dystopianray> AussieGuy: what half doesn't it put in?
<AussieGuy> into a single file so its easy to transfer over a network
<dystopianray> AussieGuy: do you have read access to every file?
<dystopianray> AussieGuy: are you running tar as root?
<hiptobecubic> jrib, thanks got it
<doseryder> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jatt> dystopianray: could be that the device is there but only visible if I use ndiswrapper? As test will try to boot windows and check if windows detects any additional device...
<dystopianray> jatt: no that is not the case
<dystopianray> jatt: it's possible the usb device is disabled in the bios
<gordonjcp> jatt: iirc 82801 is centrino?
<dystopianray> jatt: i mean, the wifi device
<gordonjcp> jatt: perhaps the model you have doesn't have wifi
<jatt> gordonjcp: Theh box says intel pentium 4
<AussieGuy> im actually using cygwins tar on windows. I want to back up an entire drive so I can put ubuntu there.
<jatt> gordonjcp: Yes looks like that is the case unfortunately for me
<dystopianray> jatt: it's most likely that you simply don't have wifi
<dystopianray> AussieGuy: this is not the place for cygwin help
<gordonjcp> jatt: no problem, that's actually a good thing in some ways ;-)
<jatt> dystopianray: so I will give up and tell the admin of my company to find me a wifi card
<osfameron> dammit ies4linux python installer dumps core
<gordonjcp> jatt: this means you can go and find a wifi card that's likely to work in Linux, rather than being stuck with one of those frankly *awful* Broadcom on-board things
<jatt> gordonjcp: yes could be. Actually I wanted to learn how to configure wifi in GNU/Linux.
<Shevchenko> I would like to know, if accurate record a CD of ubunto or get it right by installing windows and getting the two together?
<AussieGuy> well anyway thats my plan, to back up a whole drive on windows then put ubuntu on that drive
<jatt> gordonjcp: are usb wifi cards good?
<jatt> gordonjcp: or should I worry about the performance
<dystopianray> AussieGuy: try #cygwin
<gordonjcp> jatt: I haven't really used them
<Shevchenko> hello? any1 can help me?
<dystopianray> jatt: wifi itself is so slow that usb/pci will make no difference
<gordonjcp> jatt: one of the good things is that you can stick them on a long USB extension and move the stick to where the signaal is best ;-)
<gordonjcp> dystopianray: unless it's USB1.1
<dystopianray> oh yeah
<dystopianray> jatt: does your laptop support usb 2.0?
<jatt> dystopianray: no idea. I doubt it since it looks like a very old laptop
<dystopianray> jatt: your lspci output suggests that you do not have usb 2.0
<b4s1c> XUBUNTU RULEZ
<thefish> anyone here got ssh-vulnkey in hardy, apparently it comes with the security update for ssh, but i dont have it
<Chrysalis> how do i stop my partitions from getting mounted automatically?  i already have them set to mount elsewhere
<hiptobecubic> igravious, is there a way to use "touch" recursively to make an entire tree have the same timestamp?
<dystopianray> thefish: perform a package update
<thefish> dystopianray, just did mate
<hiptobecubic> is there a way to use "touch" recursively to make an entire tree have the same timestamp?
<dystopianray> thefish: your package server may be slow in getting updates
<thefish> dystopianray, you mean a dist-upgrade?
<gordonjcp> dystopianray: I don't know, it's fairly new
<dystopianray> thefish: an update and that, yes
<dystopianray> gordonjcp: what's new?
<thefish> :)
<gordonjcp> dystopianray: that laptop that jatt is talking about
<gordonjcp> dystopianray: not *new* new, but reasonably recent
<dystopianray> gordonjcp: not really, it's quite old
<gordonjcp> dystopianray: it's a P4, I haven't seen USB1.1 on anything that recent
<napster> is ther any download manager with resume
<blame> when is transmission getting updated? It's heavily outdated now. Hardy shipped with v.1.0.6 and the current version is 1.20.
<blame> napster: wget -c http://......
<babolat> i second blame's question
<napster> any one plz
<napster> ok
<dystopianray> gordonjcp: I've seen plenty of P4s without usb 2.0
<napster> there is no link
<blame> i have dell laptop p4 with usb 1.1 ..
<blame> napster: no link?
<napster> ﻿blame: no link
<blame> napster: link to what?
<kajo> I'm dying here, trying to install my first program from source... there was no config file, but it looks like they listed what the needed files are in the readme, but I can't find them.
<napster> the url u gave to me
<blame> napster: it was an example
<babolat> napster: you're supposed to change that to what you're downloading
<napster> ﻿blame: ok
<kajo> can anyone help me acquire libgt 4.2+
<joaopinto> !compile | kajo
<ubottu> kajo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<blame> napster: wget -c is the option allowing you to resume downloads via http and ftp protocols
<kajo> joaopinto: I have looked at both that one and the easy to read one.
<joaopinto> kajo, apt-cache search packagename
<kajo> I have searched in aptitude, and I cannot find it.
<joaopinto> Kaja, please pastebin your error, I am not aware of any libgt, do you mean libgtk 2 ?
<joaopinto> erm, was kajo
<babolat> Transmission transfer rates balloon to impossible speeds [UP=27MiB/s, DL=22MiB/s] how do i fix this?
<kajo> I have no idea. xD Should I paste the short list of files that were in the readme?
<kajo> @joaopinto
<joaopinto> kajo, no, what software is it ? I will check the source package myself
<fryfrog> So I just used update manager to go from 7.10 -> 8.04 and for some reason the new kernel won't finish loading.
<dystopianray> jatt: i just did some research and it's highly unlikely that you have USB 2.0
<kajo> it's called "anki", if you type that into firefox's address bar, google's I"m feeling lucky will bring you to the homepage.
<dystopianray> jatt: as your laptop has an ICH3-M chipset and USB 2.0 support was introduced with ICH4
<fryfrog> When I boot in rescue mode, kernel text zooms by until it hits usb stuff and then... stops
<napster> is there any software to resume download
<kajo> http://www.ichi2.net/anki/download/index.html
<fryfrog> previously, it stopped right after firewire so i turned that off
<kajo> That is a link
<napster> pause and resume it
<fryfrog> the *old* kernel still boots the system however :/
<kajo> The .deb has python dependency problems, so I tried to use the source.
<fryfrog> when the kernel stops booting, it is *still* responding though.
<napster> any one ???
<fryfrog> i can press enter, hit ctrl-alt-del, plug/unplug usb devices and see them detected on the screen
<kajo> last 3 @ joaopinto
<fryfrog> i have nfi what is wrong :/
<napster> any software to pause and resume the download..
<fryfrog> napster: how about firefox?
<babolat> will someone please look at http://imagebin.ca/view/BojFtiL.html
<fryfrog> napster: or wget with the --continue options
<babolat> napster: look into wget plugins for ff
<joaopinto> Kaja, erm, you mean't libqt,
<napster> when i lose my conneston download starts from again zero>
<kajo> kajo, right.
<kajo> I thought I said libqt?
<kajo> joaopinto@
<joaopinto> kajo, apt-cache search libqt dev
<[chr0n0s]> napster, rtfm
<donn1> Hi all. Would anyone know how I can prevent piix4_smbus from being loaded?
<joaopinto> kajo, I have read libgt, sorry, may had been my eyes :P
<napster> ﻿fryfrog:w﻿hen i lose my connecton download starts from again zero>
<joaopinto> the package you are looking for is libqt4-dev
<void^> kajo: the debian package doesn't work?
<blame> babolat: use alt-printscrn to make screen shots
<kajo> sudo aptitude install libqt4-dev?
<kajo> @void, no, the .deb has python dependency problems, best I could tell.
<babolat> blame: i was actually asking you to look because of a Transmission problem. speeds get so impossibly high but the download is stalled
<fryfrog> napster: i guess you are screwed, the internet doesn't support this "resume" stuff
<jatt> dystopianray: thanks for your research :). Regarding USB I've used it with this laptop with an external sound card to be able to hear my mp3 in my hifi system. That card supports USB 1 and 2 I think. But for WIFI USB1 would be too slow I guess.
<rio> where can i set the resolution of the ubuntu splash while booting?
<joaopinto> kajo, I will try to build a .deb myself, but don't wait for it :P
<kajo> Ok, thanks.
<kajo> What about the other several files needed?
<babolat> look at the Transmission dialog blame
<kajo> For instance, will I have a recent enough python?
<kajo> @joaopinto
<babolat> blame: then just look at those speeds
<dystopianray> jatt: you may be able to get a pcmcia or mini-pci card instead
<blame> babolat: I did, and?
<void^> kajo: i've just installed the debian package, seems to work fine
<Bryan> is there a way to just boot into the command line with the live cd?
<joaopinto> kajo, btw, that package provides .deb building rules
<kajo> @void, could you give me a step by step? I don't know where I went wrong.
<kajo> @joaopinto, I don't know exactly what that means.
<joaopinto> Bryan, have you tried CTRL-ALT-F1 ?
<kajo> I noticed the file called debian, but I haven't seen that before.
<babolat> blame: it's impossible to get those speeds. at least with my connection. the download does not progress forward, and the speed just keeps building up!
<void^> kajo: gdebi-gtk anki_0.9.5.7-1_all.de
<kajo> This is my first source file.
<void^> +b
<joaopinto> Kaja, it means, you can use a command which builds the .deb package for you, also it should teell you what packages are required for the building process
<Bryan> joaopinto, I just want it to boot into the command line.
<blame> babolat: then pause and restart transmission
<Bryan> I don't even want it to go through the GUI.
<joaopinto> Bryan, the live cd will always try to start X
<babolat> blame: it just goes back to building up until it gets silly
<joaopinto> but like i said, you may able to switch to a text console
<Bryan> joaopinto, is there a way for it to not boot up the hardrives?
<blame> babolat: silly?
<blame> babolat: limit transimission's speed
<babolat> blame: silly as in those very high download and upload speeds are silly
<kajo> @void, I actually downloaded the .deb and tried to open it with some built in gui manager it reccomended.
<fryfrog> bah, so easy... /dev/hda -> /dev/sda
<kajo> How did you find some repository it was on?
<babolat> blame: i tried that but it ignores the limits
<blame> babolat: remove this torrent and start over
<Don64> yesterday there was an error for gutsy users with open ssh client.  Has this been fix?  I just received the update notice.
<babolat> blame: not exactly a solution. but heck. i already did that
<void^> kajo: repository? i just downloaded the .deb and installed it. gdebi pulled in the dependencies from the repo, no problems. this on hardy.
<incorrect> anyone know of a script that examines your hardware and can generate you a optimised kernel .config
<joaopinto> kajo, if you have some minutes to wait a may provide a .deb built for hardy
<blame> babolat: you may have to remove the downloaed file as well and not just the .torrent file
<kajo> I'm not using hardy, I'm using feisty. :\
<babolat> yes, blame i did that.
<Bobonov> hi everyone.
<babolat> i just finally gave up the download blame
<kajo> void, I ran that line, and it just opened some program called "Package Installer", and it's gray. Nothing is happening.
<kajo> :\
<joaopinto> ah, I am not sure you have all the required dependencies on Feisty
<blame> babolat: very odd problems, never encountered similar issues, obviously a bug.
<bullgard4> [C] What is the English name of  '->'? "Let p be a pointer to a structure, then 'p->component-of-a-structure' points to the given component."
<blame> babolat: what is connection speed suppose to be?
<kajo> joaopinto, I downloaded autoconf (which took forever,) but couldn't get it to generate a config file (my error or program's error, I do not know?), so that I could just download the dependencies.
<babolat> blame: the guys at #transmission are as clueless as you and i
<blame> * your
<babolat> blame: with my line, it's usually arounf 1MiB/s
<joaopinto> kajo, that software is python based, it does not use autoconf
<lic0m> Brown-CRMGuest 10:50 -!- Danie2 [n=danic@92.83.85.137] has joined #ubuntu
<void^> kajo: well, on feisty you're probably missing some dependencies. using the source package might not help you either if it actually requires the versions the deb asks for.
<joaopinto> Kaja, install the devscripts package, and run "debuild" from the source
<esperegu> how to get my ip address commandline so I can use it in another command?
<blame> babolat: try different bt client
<vemon> esperegu, type: ifconfing
<kajo> "using the source package might not help you either if it actually requires the versions the deb asks for." Why can't I just upgrade? I'm going batty here.
<babolat> blame: i will. but first i'll try updating T
<kajo> joaopinto, what is the debscripts package, and what will that do?
<blame> babolat: let me know how that progresses
 * emma *smiles*
<babolat> sure blame
<esperegu> vemon: that gives everything. I need to have the ip only of the current interface used with the default gateway (internet)
<kajo> joaopinto, you keep spelling my name wrong. xD
<joaopinto> it's the auto complete :P
<void^> kajo: sure you can update the dependencies manually, it's just a lot of work
<kajo> This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be
<kajo> an appropriate original tar file in the parent directory;
<kajo> (expected anki_0.9.5.6.orig.tar.gz)
<kajo> Continue?
<joaopinto> yes
<Bobonov> A quck question, I configuring an hardy server and I want to use mydns but it seem that it is not anymore in hardy, by doing a search http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=mydns
<Bobonov> I saw that is supported till gusty
<kajo> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: debhelper (>= 5) python-dev (>= 2.4-1) python-qt4 (>= 4.2) python-sip4 (>= 4.6) python-setuptools (>= 0.6c5)
<kajo> debuild: fatal error at line 983:
<kajo> You do not appear to have all build dependencies properly met, aborting.
<kajo> :\
<kajo> If you have the pbuilder package installed you can run
<kajo> /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends as root to install the
<kajo> required packages, or you can do it manually using dpkg or apt using
<kajo> the error messages just above this message.
<FloodBot1> kajo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vemon> Bobonov, how about using dnsmasq? it's pretty light and does the job
<esperegu> how to get my ip address commandline so I can use it in another command? ( I need to have the ip only of the current interface used with the default gateway (internet))
<dystopianray> esperegu: ifconfig
<Bobonov> I want to install ispconfig 3 (it has virtual support finally) but it support only mydns at the moment
<kajo> joaopinto, did you see the above pasted?
<Evil_Laptop> Hiya. I'm using Hardy 64bit 2.6.24-17-generic and I'm having some internet problems on both wireless and ethernet in that my connection keeps dropping at random intervals. I've set a static IP to the wireless but am still having the same bother. Various outputs can be seen here http://pastebin.com/m492e292f - unless i totally restart networking, then i get a dhclient eth0/1 response of "sleeping". I am a new linux user so it's probably best to speak
<Evil_Laptop>  slowly at me with any response/help. Thanks.
<pvh_sa|wrk> esperegu, ifconfig eth0
<dystopianray> pvh_sa|wrk: eth0 isn't necesarily the interface handling the default gateway
<esperegu> I need only the IP and don't know which interface it is.
<pvh_sa|wrk> dystopianray, yeah i just realised that after replying
<esperegu> might change (since I need it in a command(
<pvh_sa|wrk> esperegu, netstat -nr will tell you what your IP of the default gateay is...
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: I need it in one line so it will print the ip of the interface that is used for the current default gateway
<dystopianray> esperegu: you'd need to use 'route' to determine which interface the default gateway is on, then use 'ifconfig' to find its ip address
<Bobonov> Did mydns moved in some external repository? In debian repository is still there....
<esperegu> any chance someone knows how?
<joaopinto> Kaja, sudo /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends
<dystopianray> esperegu: what sort of ip address are you looking for? you want your external internet ip?
<joaopinto> anyway, if the required depencies are not available, is game over, forget it
<void^> kajo: you'd have to manually upgrade python-qt4 and python-sip4 since feisty has older versions of those. the easy fix is to upgrade your distro.
<kajo> joaopinto, I'd like that .deb anyways when you are done, I have hardy on my desktop (this is my older laptop)
<vemon> esperegu, if you're need the external ip you can just use www.whatismyip.com
<esperegu> dystopianray: no the ip of the interface
<joaopinto> it will noy work on feisty
<joaopinto> forget it
<joaopinto> esperegu, ifconfig
<esperegu> vemon: I prefer http://www.whatismyip.org/ in that case ;-)
<kajo> joaopinto, command not found. :(
<jamesjb124> when i try to install ubuntu on my athlon 64 desktop, it freezes after it starts up the partition manager.  i never see the manager, it just does the loading for it, that disappears, and im leave with a freeze until i do a manual reboot.  i checked the cd for errors, no problems.  any idea?
<pvh_sa|wrk> esperegu, well here goes: ifconfig `netstat -nr |grep 0.0.0.0|head -1 | awk '{print $8}'`  | grep 'inet addr' | awk '{print $2}' | awk 'BEGIN {FS=":"} {print $2}'
<esperegu> i need a command that will only print the Ip currently used
<esperegu> that looks like samething!
<kajo> joaopinto, it won't work on feisty, period?
<biabia> hey my usb flash drive somehow became corrupted, and wont mount. is there a linux way to format/fix it
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: u ta bomb
<Bobonov> No one using mydns on hardy?
<joaopinto> yes, it wont work, period :P
<kajo> joaopinto, did you make that .deb for hardy?
<pvh_sa|wrk> esperegu, pipes, grep, sed and awk are your friends ;)
<joaopinto> no, since you had no use for it, i have removed it
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: If u master them ;-)
<void^> kajo: their official .deb works on hardy.
<kajo> void^, thanks.
<kajo> ciao, thanks for bearing with me.
<kajo> oh,
<suddendeatz> hello im from germany and i have a question for the visuall effects desktop effects... I cannont activate it...  when i click on normal or extra then cames a window with The Composite extension is not available... but iu have installed the extensions... what make i wrong??
<kajo> What is that simple two letter command to see how much space is available on your hardrive?
<thefish> kajo, df
<dystopianray> kajo: df
<thefish> kajo, or df -h for easy human readable goodness
<Zyndrof> Hi! I've been trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on my HP Pavilion desktop. It won't work unless I deactivate ACPI. But when I do deactivate it from the installation console the USB-ports are shut down making me unable to access my mouse or my keyboard. I've checked BIOS but cannot find anything related to Power Management or ACPI. Any ideas?
<kajo> I was just about to ask, fish, thanks.
<thefish> kajo, no prob :)
<dystopianray> Zyndrof: you'll probably need to use an older version
<pvh_sa|wrk> suddendeatz, does : ps -U `id -un` |grep compiz
<Zyndrof> Wouldn't a newer version have better support?
<Don64> yesterday there was an error for gutsy users with open ssh client.  Has this been fixed?  I just received the update notice.
<pvh_sa|wrk> suddendeatz, show that you have compiz running? or maybe ps -U `id -un` |grep metacity
<pvh_sa|wrk> suddendeatz, shows that you have metacity running :P
<suddendeatz> how can i check it that this running
<emma> Zyndrof, why did you have to deactivate that. What trouble were you having?
<pvh_sa|wrk> suddendeatz, those commands i sent you - esp the first one - if it doesn't show "compiz.real", compiz isn't running
<frojnd> hej guys: If I wanna check if my ssh keys are voularable I must run this checker: ssh-vulnkey yes ?
<Zyndrof> emma: I don't really now, but I have debugged with a list of commands and my conclusion is that the installation won't continue if I don't turn off ACPI. When I don't it shows a bunch of errors and locks in console mode.
<emma> Zyndrof, hmm.
<emma> Zyndrof, did you try putting it in safe graphics mode?
<frojnd> Or I'll ask otherwise, how can I change generator for fingerprints for ssh ?
<emma> I had a problem with my instalation until I put it in safe graphics mode to enter into the live CD
<jamesjb124> When i try to install ubuntu on my athlon 64 desktop, it freezes after it starts up the partition manager.  i never see the manager, it just does the loading for it, that disappears, and im left with a freeze until i do a manual reboot.  i checked the cd for errors, no problems.  any ideas?
<Zyndrof> emma: No, haven't tried that. But I did try both the Live CD and the Alternate one.
<void^> frojnd: it's fixed
<frojnd> void^: from when? I've installed ubuntu server yesterday
<void^> frojnd: just make sure it's up to date.
<Karotte> hi all
<Karotte> Is there a way to use the *-blacklist packages for debian?
<frojnd> void^: standart sources ? than it's I haven't uncomment any other
<Karotte> Debian has no ssl/openvpn check tools available for the libssl issue
<void^> frojnd: the securiy repo, most importantly.
<Radit> how do i open & create rar archives in ubuntu 8.10?
<joaopinto> !rar | Radit
<ubottu> Radit: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Radit> thanks
<frojnd> void^: than I'm up to date
<Radit> joaopinto: which one should i get? unrar-free or rar?
<chalcedony> what's a command to show zipped directories please?
<babolat> the trash bin icon on thebottom left corner of my pannel disappeared. adding it back by right click > add to panel simply does not work. nothing appears. how do i bring the icon back?
<chalcedony> hi babolat
<babolat> hi chalcedony
<chalcedony> i never used it .. not sure even have one
<chalcedony> hello dan_
<babolat> chalcedony: it's the trash can image at the right of the desk squares
<spaceninja> does flash work in 64 bit?
<LimCore> spaceninja: I have 8.04 amd64 and flash works here fine out of the box
<chalcedony> spacemoose: not in Opera
<kling0n> i have major issues with dbsu since upgrading to hardy
<LimCore> spaceninja: in firefox.
<dan_> how do i downgrade for 8.04 back to 7.1?
<dan_> from*
<kling0n> dbus even..... gnome-keyring, evolution, f-spot and gvfs all fail intermittedly saying i have too many dbus  connections
<biabia> my usb flash drive somehow became corrupted, and wont mount. is there a linux way to format/fix it?
<chalcedony> i rebooted in ubuntu feisty and now have no sound /
<kling0n> biabia: sudo fsck /dev/<devicename>
<biabia> im not sure the device name. how do i list them
<spaceninja> ﻿LimCore: But do you use a 32 bit firefox?
<LimCore> spaceninja: I use the default one.
<LimCore> its probalby 64b
<biabia> hm
<Zyndrof> emma: Safe graphics mode didn't do it :(
<emma> Ahh sorry Zyndrof that worked for me, I am not sure what's happening.
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: probably a stupid question but how can I include the line you gave me in another command?
<emma> Zyndrof, what kind of system do you run?
<Don64> I am running gutsy.  Yesterday I was watching this channel for a while and saw that there were errors for some users who updated ssl auto update.  I have an update for this package in the auto update
<pvh_sa|wrk> esperegu, if you want to put that value in a variable, enclose the whole thing in ` ` - so e.g. MYIP=`<blah>`
<Don64> now. is it safe to upgrade this yet?
<Zyndrof> HP Pavilion desktop, Pentium IV 3.6GHz, Nvidia GeForce 7800GTX, 1.5GiB RAM
<alexandremrj> Don64, it's the best to update now
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: doesn't it then end it after ifconfig `
<pvh_sa|wrk> eh, sorry.. yeah, you'll have to escape those out (with \)
<_julian> hi all
<_julian> does usplash in hardy heron use direct vesa access? - I can't see an initialised fb-dev with ubuntu?!
<Don64> alexandremrj: so it has been fixed?
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: cool thx
<Ademan> hrm, does anyone know how to get compiz's window menu on windows without title bars? (like xmms)
<alexandremrj> Don64, i see no reports of errors in the update
<Don64> alexandremrj: thank you  : )
<alexandremrj> Don64, and besides, it's a biggest security flaw if you don't update
<Don64> Thanks agin
<Don64> again*
<esperegu> what's the best way to run a command at boot?
<laeg> session manager
<emma> Zyndrof, what about running it in noapic pci=routeirq
<alexandremrj> esperegu: at boot or when you log in?
<laeg> esperegu: system > prefs > sessions
<pvh_sa|wrk> esperegu, you can use /etc/rc.local ?
<esperegu> alexandremrj: boot
<esperegu> before loggin in
<laeg> my bad
<pvh_sa|wrk> esperegu, at login time? then add it to your session with System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: that file has an exit 0. so I can't just add to it. is there an easier way? (I want people to be able to just paste it into a terminal)
<alexandremrj> esperegu: that will have to be by editing text files but i'm not an expert in that so can't help you, sorry
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: no. before loggin in. so even if they don't login
<biabia> kling0n: how do i list the devices to find the devicename
<Zyndrof> emma: noapic has proven to make no difference... But I'll try that combination. Any other tips? It's not fun restartin the computer over and over when it doesn't work :P
<joaopinto> esperegu, add your commands to /etc/rc.local
<pvh_sa|wrk> esperegu, then /etc/rc.local runs at boot time, so you'd want to use that
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: I was hoping that an echo 'command' >> /etc/rc.local
<kling0n> biabia: you could simply try typing dmesg'
<biabia> ok
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: but the exit 0 is preventing that right?
<pvh_sa|wrk> esperegu, and add it before the exit 0 ;)
<kling0n> to get the output from the device load
<kasco> hola
<kling0n> biabia: otherwise, you could 'ls /dev/'
<kasco>  comoestan
<joaopinto> !es | kasco
<ubottu> kasco: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kasco> alguna latina porayi
<emma> Zyndrof, I know how you feel. I don't really have any other ideas though.
<zamba> i want to restrict what a user is able to do on my system.. i want to set up a machine as a "info kiosk", meaning they can only use the computer for web surfing purposes.. how can i easily set up something like this based on ubuntu?
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: is there a way to do that on a commandline that one can just paste in a terminal then? ( like the: echo 'command' >> /etc/rc.local )
<kasco> alguien espanol
<esperegu> but than that it is placed before the exit 0
<pvh_sa|wrk> esperegu, no, i'd recommend editing /etc/rc.local with gedit or maybe vi ;)
<sanja> hi
<Zyndrof> emma: Ok, thanks... I'll try it in a minute and we'll see how it goes.
<idefine> how would I start a python script as a linux service?
<pvh_sa|wrk> esperegu, there *is* a way, but why complicate things? i mean, you could simply delete echo 'command' >/etc/rc.local (and overwrite the file)
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: hm... the people that have to do this are really noobs... pasting in a terminal is aready hard. editing is a little to much I think
<sanja> can i get german help here ?
<joaopinto> idefine, you mean, you want to run a python app during system startup ?
<joaopinto> !de | sanja
<ubottu> sanja: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<idefine> joaopinto: well, yes, but is it possible to also turn it into a service?
<pvh_sa|wrk> esperegu, so echo 'command' > /etc/rc.local - no need to save that exit 0, is there?
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: yeah. but my local file here has already something in it for example. you never certain right?
<idefine> joaopinto: for example apache, starts up as a linux service.
<pvh_sa|wrk> esperegu, *sigh* ok, then write your command to file.sh, and cat file.sh /etc/rc.local > /etc/rc.local - that will append the existing rc.local at the end of your commands
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: I don't wanna mess up a workin rc.local
<joaopinto> idefine, well, running it a startup is easy, you just need to add it to /etc/rc.local
<alexandremrj> esperegu: why not create a user that logs in automatically and has no permissions so you can create that kiosk mode?
<joaopinto> running it as a service implies creating a start/stop script and the respective links
<esperegu> alexandremrj: others should install the pc.
<idefine> joaopinto: ah, ok, what do you mean by the respective links?
<CapaH> From within VI how can I know what line number I am at?
<drowner_> Hello everyone
<copyofjohan> hey, I need to burn a 4,1 GIB file to dvd. I can I do this? Brasero/Nautilus fail...
<joaopinto> first you need the script located at /etc/init.d
<copyofjohan> I mean: How can I do this?
<joaopinto> then you can use update-rc.d to manage the links (links are used to setup start/stop steps)
<idefine> joaopinto: ah, ok, thanks, I'll go research it some more now.
<kasco> Enter text here...
<kasco> hola
<drowner_> I did an update today, the usual way, and got an unusual popup - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12031/ - i just upgraded to heron this week, i know it says to ignore it, but is that ok? the window said something about debconf
<kasco> como estan
<idefine> what ssh client would you guys recommend on windows? just wanted to know if anyone has found anything really nice
<kasco> hola o
<joaopinto> kasco, please move to #ubuntu-es !
<joaopinto> idefine, most people use putty
<gordonjcp> idefine: putty
<kasco> hola joapito
<gordonjcp> drowner_: yeah, it's safe to ignore that
<spaceninja> does ubuntu get slow?
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: I gues it must be possible to do that on a commandline while checking if exit 0 is there and otherwise removing it (and adding it afterwards)
<gordonjcp> spaceninja: depends what you do with it
<kelvin911> hello
<kasco> hola hola
<joaopinto> !ops | kasco keeps non english off topic conversation
<ubottu> kasco keeps non english off topic conversation: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<drowner_> gordonjcp: thanks. what does it mean?
<kasco> no ablo ingles
<ushimitsudok1> !es | kasco
<ubottu> kasco: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<idefine> also is there a way to get a linux like command line in windows? without cygwin or gnu-tools, like something similar to linux, to replace cmd.
<pvh_sa|wrk> esperegu, it is possible to do anything on the command line. :P like 'if [ tail /etc/rc.local | grep exit 0 >/dev/null ] ; then <its got exit 0! oh no> ; else <its not no exit 0> ; fi'
<kelvin911> is this english channel?
<kelvin911> wtf?
<elkbuntu> kelvin911, it is.
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: cool
<elkbuntu> kelvin911, the bot was given instructions to help kasco find the spanish channel.
<gordonjcp> drowner_: basically it uses a security certificate internally to verify things like package repositories are genuine, but because of the bug in the ssl certificate generator the key might be easy to guess
<ranit> i did every thing possible, from installing restrictive driver for Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan  mini-PCI (rev 01), iwconfig is giving me correct response, network-manager is installed, now what to do
<spaceninja> what can I do in 32bit that I can't in 64 bit?
<biabia> kling0n: fsck gives a lengthy error message
<joaopinto> idefine, there are command line shells, but your question is offtopic, try ##windows :)
<kelvin911> idefine: i think u need cygwin
<gordonjcp> drowner_: so the bug has been fixed, and now it wants to make a new key
<joaopinto> spacemoose, run apps which only provide 32bits binaries :)
<idefine> joaopinto: thanks. will do.
<kelvin911> idefine: i think windows has the new shell come with vista
<gordonjcp> spaceninja: well, afaik Flash only works in 32-bit
<drowner_> gordonjcp: thanks.
<spaceninja> ﻿gordonjcp: someone told me it worked out of the box in 64bit
<ushimitsudok1> gordonjcp: Flash works in 64-bit, but is a bit more tricky to install
<joaopinto> gordonjcp, that is not correct, flash  works with 64 bits
<kelvin911> idefine: i forgot the name, something like powershell
<gordonjcp> joaopinto: oh, does it?
<idefine> kelvin911: yeah, that's it, but i still think that's pretty crappy.
<kelvin911> idefine: i dont know if powershell will run on xp or not
<weaseal> What is the correct method for switching from kde3 to kde4 on kubuntu 8.04?
<kelvin911> idefine: i use xp to play games so i dont care
<spaceninja> #kubuntu
<idefine> kelvin911: hah, nice.
<kelvin911> idefine: i am done with computers i am not in university anymore
<emma> joaopinto, why not give him the !es|nick before you call the ops on the person?
<kelvin911> idefine: i wish i have switched to linux earlier when i am still in university
<joaopinto> emma, i did it several times !
<idefine> kelvin911: I agree, the earlier the better, they reall should teach children linux.
<kelvin911> idefine: i agree
<kelvin911> idefine: xp is for gaming
<kelvin911> idefine: i mean dos
<gordonjcp> kelvin911: when my fiancee was doing her Comp Sci degree, the university suggested that the students should use Linux
<gordonjcp> kelvin911: a couple of the lecturers only provided course materials suitable for Linux, at that
<kelvin911> idefine: actually computer science student uses unix all the time
<kelvin911> idefine: even i am math major, many math softwares are using unix
<idefine> kelvin911: i meant 4th graders.
<gordonjcp> as in, you could use Windows but if you've got problems you're on your own
<esperegu> pvh_sa|wrk: could you give me a command line that does that then? add a commend before the exit 0 ?
<emma> joaopinto, ahhh. I was only here when he came in the most recent time. I speak Spanish so I only saw him being friendly, but I see he was here earlier.
<idefine> kelvin911: history, math, science, linux kernel, finger painting.
<kelvin911> finger painting?
<kelvin911> what?
<Radit> Can somebody tell me how to bind the winkey?
<idefine> kelvin911: i once had to finger paint in 7th grade, can you believe it.
<kelvin911> i think force grade 4 to learn linux command is to much
<kelvin911> but it is good idea to teach them how to uses linux x windows
<idefine> kelvin911: just the basics, runing and play with stuff,
<kelvin911> i start using x windows when i am in first year university
<kelvin911> back then win2k looks way better than solaris x windows
<kelvin911> so i keep using windows
<kelvin911> probably i am also a gamer so i keep using windows i didnt switch
<alexandremrj> Radit: System, keyboard, Layouts, Layout Options(in the button on the bottom), there you have a window where to customise win key
<rafaelcosta> How to compiler "mysql-server.tar.gz"?
<moDumass> hey all, every night i get this "update your stuff" little triangle, and every night i try to find this tor repository and try again and every night i get this error Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found and Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/hardy/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<moDumass> how do i fix
<moDumass> ps sorry for flooding
<kelvin911> try other mirror?
<kelvin911> or try it later when the server is online again
<gnomefreak> moDumass: you cant unless they have more than one mirror that is server side and we really dont support unofficial repos
<nook> friendly greetings
<cE_LutCUw_nGEtz> CoMEoN
<moDumass> gnomefreak do you know if there is an official repo for tor?
<gnomefreak> tor the package?
<moDumass> yeh
<kelvin911> gnomefreak: are u admin here?
<moDumass> according to the tor website that is the repo
<virtuald> why not use the tor in hardy?
<alexandremrj> moDumass: http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/ - only stops in other dists
<alexandremrj> moDumass: there is no hardy, so it can't find it
<moDumass> virtuald according to the tor channel the tor in hardy is way old
<chalcedony> (((((( moDumass ))))))
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> there is experimental-0.2.0.x-hardy/  in that dir
<gnomefreak> kelvin911: yes
<moDumass> alexandermrj ok, cool, i think the site said "replace dist with your distro as in gutsy or feisty"
<moDumass> so i did
<gnomefreak> moDumass: its in ubuntu repos
<moDumass> <chalcedony> hows it goin
<virtuald> moDumass: try if the gutsy package works
<gnomefreak> tor - anonymizing overlay network for TCP
<gnomefreak> !info tor hardy | moDumass
<ubottu> modumass: tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2.19-2 (hardy), package size 947 kB, installed size 2076 kB
 * chalcedony smiles
<alexandremrj> moDumass: there is a hardy experimental in the link i pasted here, you can try it although i don't recomend it
<alexandremrj> moDumass: if you want tor use repositories of hardy
<gnomefreak> kelvin911: what type of admin did you mean and is there something that i can do for you?
<gerhard> any channel for help in maths homework?
<ivan`> #math
<gerhard> thx
<Zyndrof> Ok, this is how it is... During the installation, whenever I write anything in the console that turns of ACPI, I get to the settings window, no matter if i use the alternate CD or the Live CD. What happens then is that USB-ports shut down and I'm stuck since I cannot use my mouse nor my keyboard. I have tried starting in safe graphics mode and all of the following boot commands: noacpi, nolacpi, noirqpoll, irqpoll, nosmp, acpi=off, noa
<virtuald> moDumass: the version in hardy is up to date
<gnomefreak> alexandremrj: tor is stable in hardy and hardy is stable
<gnomefreak> moDumass: what ubuntu version ar eyou running?
<gnomefreak> are you
<moDumass> virtuald im using hardy
<gnomefreak> tor has been in repos for a long time
<moDumass> 8.04
<Toznoshio> Has anyone replace all of wine's DLLs with genuine Windows XP DLLs? Will this break anything?
<gnomefreak> moDumass: than just install tor :) its version 0.1.2.19-2
<alexandremrj> gnomefreak: i said i didn't recomend the experimental package in the link he supplied although he could try it
<moDumass> hmm, yeh but the tor that is in repos is old according to the admin on the channel "tor"
<alexandremrj> it's always best from the repos
<gnomefreak> alexandremrj: oh from the unofficial repos you mean
<zoobox> hello
<moDumass> um, so how do i remove the repos in that list
<moDumass> im looking for it, i dont think its in sources.list
<kelvin911> gnomefreak: is it save to not have ubuntu-desktop package?
<alexandremrj> moDumass: System, Administration, Software Sources
<gnomefreak> moDumass: its in universe repo please enable it but i swore it was already
<zamba> how can i check if my architecture supports 64 bit os?
<emma> moDumass, that is intentional. The repos are supposed to be stable versions of software. You don't want to mess with your sources.list
<gnomefreak> kelvin911: yes safe
<alexandremrj> moDumass: see if you have it in the third-party lists
<kelvin911> gnomefreak: how to make it so i have the ubuntu-desktop package installed without pulseaudio?
<gnomefreak> jenda: on stable releases not as important
<zoobox> is it possible somehow to boot from the ubuntu livecd and from that run something that checks that all packages on the ubuntu-installation on the harddisk is correct?
<kelvin911> because the pulseaudio is creating problem here
<spaceninja> is it?
<gnomefreak> kelvin911: ubuntu-desktop being removed is not a bad thing its only the package not everything
<gnomefreak> kelvin911: no sound with flash problem?
<kelvin911> gnomefreak: then what is the point of ubuntu-desktop package?
<weaseal> Does anyone know the apt-get or dpkg command to print all installed packages? I looked in the help and didn't locate it
<kora> hi, when i try to connect to my gumstix minicomputer via bluetooth applet i get "couldnt disply device obex://[MAC]", i have obex-vfs package installed. i need it as a serial cvconnection to shh to the minicomputer. no authentification is required
<kelvin911> when i have pulseaudio i cant play sound in more than one app
<gnomefreak> kelvin911: installing it brings in tons of packages but its an empty meta package
<bazhang> kelvin911, you still asking about ubuntu-desktop package?
<alexandremrj> kelvin911: ubuntu-desktop package simply helps glue everything together for the dist upgrades
<zoobox> so it lists everything that isn't on the installationcd or in ubuntus servers sort of...
<kelvin911> for example when i play mp3 in rhythmbox then i cant have sound in games
<gnomefreak> kelvin911: ah yes there was a work around for htat
<gnomefreak> that
<mgolisch> kelvin911: sure those apps are setup to use pulse?
<kelvin911> or vice versa
<bazhang> kelvin911, that was all explained to you yesterday
<kelvin911> also the mp3 song in vlc is skipping and having poping sound
<kelvin911> now i dont have system sound
<bazhang> weaseal, the dpkg -l command
<emma> weasel -- dpkg --get-selections > installed-software.txt
<spaceninja> if I unmark something in adept and apply it, will it be COMPLETELY removed from the system?
<kelvin911> i know it is not a big deal but do i need to install maybe esound package so i can have system sound?
<gnomefreak> kelvin911: i cant remember if the fix hit or the workarounds. crimsun was PA every fixed concerning multiple sound apps at a time?
<DracoZA> Question: if my eth0 is set to roaming where do I set the DNS server ? (non dhcp)
<bazhang> kelvin911, you have gone from pulse to alsa to pulse; with all the installing and reinstalling and so on it is a wonder you have sound at all
<Becker_11> Hi, Is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between virtual desktops?? I find it really annoying having to grab the mouse to do it.
<emma> weasel: Open a terminal and type: dpkg --get-selections > installed-software.txt
<kora> ctrl+alt+arrowkey
<kora> @becker
<kelvin911> bazhang: i didnt go from pulseaudio to alsa
<Becker_11> kora gottcha thanks :)
<emma> then you should find a file called installed-software.txt has been made with all your installed packages
<spaceninja> what's dpkg?
<alexandremrj> kelvin911: I know this sounds stupid but when i installed pulse the first thing the pc did to me was mute my sistem, but not in the general
<kelvin911> killall pulseaudio fix all problem
<bazhang> spaceninja, what works to make apt get the job done :)
<DracoZA> spaceninja debian package sumthin
<emma> !info dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg (source: dpkg): package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.14.16.6ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 2244 kB, installed size 7012 kB
<kelvin911> bazhang: now my sound is perfect like in gutsy except no system sound
<DracoZA> Question: if my eth0 is set to roaming where do I set the DNS server ? (non dhcp)
<IdleOne> need some help. how do I do a fresh install without touching my /home ? I am on 7.04 live cd ATM
<el> Hi, how can I install older version of Swiftfox?
<kelvin911> bazhang: like startup sound and shutdown sound
<emma> IdleOne, have you made a home partition?
<el> Hi, how can I install older version of Swiftfox?
<IdleOne> emma, not yet gparted does not want to install for some reason
<spaceninja> apt-get dpkg aptitude synaptics, HOW MANY ARE THERE? :S
<babolat> How do I manually assign DNS for my computer, and make it stick (as in it's still there after restart) ? ? ?
<spaceninja> adept
<Gullstad> Hello. Is it possible to get back information (folder) deleted with rm -r?
<emma> IdleOne, I think you need to make a home partition before you can do a clean install without touching /home
<bazhang> spaceninja, you forgot add/remove and wget
<IdleOne> emma, ok how do I do that.?
<spaceninja> 7 differerent package managers?!
<emma> spacemoose, synaptic package manager is the GUI for the apt-get tools.  dpkg is the workhorse under all of them.
<IdleOne> emma, I have never made a seperate /home . I always just let the installer do the partitioning
<alexandremrj> spaceninja: relax, apt-get, synaptics and add/remove are the same
<bazhang> kelvin911, what about setting system sound to 'on' in sound prefs
<alexandremrj> spaceninja: just guis
<spaceninja> ok
<emma> IdelOne - Yeah so when I made my /home partition it was by doing a manual install.
<spaceninja> good
<kelvin911> bazhang: to on?
<alexandremrj> wget is simply to download it doesn't install
<spaceninja> hehe ok
<IdleOne> emma, I assume I need to make a new /home in a seperate partition the copy my existing one over then doing a fresh install?
<alexandremrj> and dpkg as emma said is what does the work below
<twinhelix> Hi all. Hardy + nVidia TwinView query: How to get apps to open/fullscreen on just one monitor rather than inbetween the two?
<alexandremrj> spaceninka: so you simply have a tool that uses several things above
<Becker_11> 1 other Q? I've just installed firestarter I assume I don't need to open it every time I'm online for it to work.
<kora> When i try to connect to my gumstix minicomputer via bluetooth applet i get "couldnt disply device obex://[MAC]", i have obex-vfs package installed. i need it as a serial cvconnection to shh to the minicomputer. no authentification is required, any1 has an idea?
<bazhang> Becker_11, that is just the front end for iptables; set it and forget it
<mcphail> I have just updated my openssh server. Aptitude did not report anything about regenerating the host certificate. There has been no warning about a changed certificate when I connect. Do I need to manually regenerate the certificate?
<Becker_11> bazhang thx
<alexandremrj> Becker_11: simply install firestarter in you sesseion and it will start when you log in
<LaneLimited> Hello all! Please tell me what to type in the terminal to show my Local ip address... I forgot.. Thank you!
<bazhang> kelvin911, system sound set to------> 'on'
<bazhang> ifconfig LaneLimited
<LaneLimited> bazhang: it did not work
<bazhang> LaneLimited, please explain
<LaneLimited> bazhang: sorry,  works... Thank you
<LaneLimited> bazhang: I was typing ipconfig
<alexandremrj> LaneLimited: ip adr
<LaneLimited> bazhang: hahaha
<bazhang> :)
<LaneLimited> bazhang: im sorry.... shouldn't it show my ip being something like... 192.168.1.100?    it doesn't show that..... how can i find this ip?
<kelvin911> bazhang: where?
<bazhang> kelvin911, sound prefs
<emma> IdleOne, you might find this useful --- http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<IdleOne> emma, thanks. will look at it now
<babolat> LaneLimited: maybe what you need is www.whatsmyip.com ?
<bazhang> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome IdleOne
<cppmonkey_> I have been having issues with my VIA Epia desktop with the LiveCd of 8.04, I have 7.10 running on it at the mo
<kelvin911> bazhang: http://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpb0.png
<IdleOne> bazhang, ty :)
<emma> IdelOne -- I personally made my home partition when I installed Gutsy. It's easier to do when it's a fresh install I think. I saved all my important data to an external storage device and then did the home partition at install. Now that I have it, doing fresh installs is easy. And I am glad I did it.
<kelvin911> i already have check system sound
<bazhang> IdleOne, :)
<emma> bazhang - I already gave him that link. ;)
<LaneLimited> babolat: well i can do it on windows easy.... but that site only shows my inteernet ip..... i wanted to set my DMZ inside my router so i can host games... guess i will have to go over to windows for a min.... I HATE WINDOWS!
<alexandremrj> LaneLimited: try ip adr
<knifepoint> Im trying to create a web application in netbeans but its not available anyone know the package i need to install?
<void^> alexandremrj: ip addr
<alexandremrj> thaks void
<alexandremrj> ip addr
<LaneLimited> alexandremrj: thanks that worked
<emma> !info netbeans | knifepoint
<ubottu> knifepoint: netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 813 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<ovidiu> totem cannot search movies on youtube no more
<emma> knifepoint,  so it looks like you should be able to open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install netbeans
<knifepoint> emma: netbeans is installed so is glassfish but i still cant create web apps
<ovidiu> is a problem from me?
<LaneLimited> This is really OFF TOPIC BUT... Does anyone have a nintendo Wii and knows if it cost any money for internet... I mean an adapter... Or does wii come with a wireless card inside???
<bazhang> ovidiu, get miro
<ovidiu> or is a totem problem?
<ovidiu> ok :)
<emma> knifepoint, then maybe try #java if no one can help you here.
<bazhang> LaneLimited, yes ot, yes wifi builtin
<emma> knifepoint, sounds like a netbeans issue.
<[GSF]Martin> LaneLimited: it has a wireless card but no ethernet port (ie need an adapter to plug it in)
<emma> Okay everyone have a good day -- I'll try to help again when I get home from work. :)
<knifepoint> emma: thanks just thought id check here first incase there was a linux a java programmer in here
<LaneLimited> bazhang: Awesome... i hope i can get it to work..... how do i know it's going to connect to my router and not the one down the street... i saw how to do it, im just trying to learn before i go into the "wii" room and try it..???
<[GSF]Martin> knifepoint: i use the eclipse IDE for java
<[GSF]Martin> sudo apt-get install eclipse
<bazhang> LaneLimited, PM me for such ot if you wish
<alexandremrj> by everyone, my first time here although i use ubuntu for more than a few years now
<alexandremrj> bye
<emma> See you all.
<bazhang> cya alexandremrj
<LaneLimited> bazhang: I don't know the correct way to PM someone
<[GSF]Martin> LaneLimited: it has a manual ;D
<bazhang> LaneLimited, clcik my name
<pteague> any idea if there will be a new iso image posted with the openssh fix?
<LaneLimited> [GSF]Martin: so lazy... =)
<knifepoint> [GSF]Martin: so do I usually but i need to use glassfish app server and it easier in netbeans (plus its what i use at uni for this part of the course)
<emma> hmm
<emma> See you all
<pteague>  /msg username
<bazhang> pteague, could be; you can also just update the 4 packages
<[GSF]Martin> ah alright
<Pici> pteague: I wouldnt think so, it should be in the 8.04.1 update release isos though.
<neuron> Can someone help me install a driver? I'm not exactly sure how to do this, new to ubuntu, but I found the driver for my card, I just have no idea how to install it
<pteague> bazhang> yes, if you have access to the internet... there's a couple people i'll be installing for that i don't know if they'll have internet or if they do it's dial-up
<bazhang> pteague, if they dont have internet then no ssl vulnerability
<pteague> bazhang> true, but i'd rather not leave something out there in the wild
<pteague> Pici> k, thanks... any idea what the eta might be?
<Dr_willis> neuron,  tell the channel what card you are trying to get going.
<Pici> pteague: iirc, around june/july.
<Phlogi_> where is there a generic linux kernel image with version 2.6.24-17, BUT not restricted modules for that kernel?
<Phlogi_> I mean why do the release a newer kernel than modules available, that sucks!
<pteague> heheh
<bazhang> the 4965 neuron ? thought you were going back to windows :)
<zoobox> nobody knows how to verify that everything installed are not hacked then?
<luddite> hi all
<bazhang> zoobox, not at all
<elpargo> how can I downgrade my firefox to v2?
<mad_max02> hey guys I have a problem with sound. I was just on youtube and while waiting for something to load I tried to play a movie and mplayer and it couldnt use audio device. I use alsa and can play music, watch video and play games at the same time.
<bazhang> elpargo, best to get swiftfox much easier on the plugins
<elpargo> mad_max02, that's a bug it happen to me too. r u running lastest ubuntu?
<mad_max02> elpargo, yes I am.
<elpargo> yea it seems to be a bug with firefox3/flash/ubuntu. it's very annoying.
<zoobox> bazhang: "not at all", as in "I have and idea of how to do that" ?
<neuron> bazhang, I did go back to windows to research the problem :D
<mad_max02> elpargo, how can I choose what audio should flash use ??
<bazhang> zoobox, you have an issue? please explain
<neuron> bazhang, I found the driver, let me get you a link to it, so you can look at it
<Flynsarmy> Where is xorg.conf file located?
<mad_max02> elpargo, I think its set to pulse by default and its blocking others
<mad_max02> Flynsarmy, in /etc/X11/
<McRib> How do I install a package from hardy-proposed?  Apt is still wanting to install the older package (I've run apt-get update already)
<elpargo> bazhang, interesting I didn't knew about that. but I do need firefox for testing. and my biggest problem right now is firebug.
<neuron> bazhang, http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2753&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go!
<Flynsarmy> mad_max02: Is that the file with the screen resolution stuff in it? I'm about to try to use the screen resolution thing and on gutsy it used to completely prawn my system
<weaseal> What is the gnome equivalent to kdesu ?
<zoobox> bazhang: lets say someone have replaced say the update manager with something that starts to install modified evil packages, how can I know?
<elpargo> stupid ubuntu team releasing beta on a distro...
<mad_max02> Flynsarmy, yeah thats the one. Do a sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in terminal
<bazhang> elpargo, you can get the latest (1.1 or 1.2) from firebug site
<elpargo> wraund, gksudo
<weaseal> thanks
<elpargo> weaseal, sry that will be gksu
<weaseal> gratzi
<bazhang> zoobox, they are vetted before they get in there; not an issue at all-->best to do a bit of reading on this process-->OT for this channel
<elpargo> bazhang, 1.2? I though they had 1.1b and it's very broken.
<IdleOne> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12037/
<exot> hello, I have this problem
<exot> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<exot>   aptitude: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.6-6-4.5
<exot> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot1> exot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zoobox> bazhang: since all packages here (except supertux) should be something that is either from the installcd or got from canonicals servers, it should be possible to verify that everything is correct, right?
<elpargo> bazhang, I installed this guy and it spikes my CPU to 100% http://www.getfirebug.com/releases/firebug/1.1/firebug-1.1.0b12.xpi
<bazhang> zoobox, yes this is not windows-->please relax :)
<grdxyxy> anybody knows what happened to China on May 12?
<bullgard4> [C] What is the English name of  '->'? "Let p be a pointer to a structure, then 'p->component-of-a-structure' points to the given component."
<luddite> i recently installed hardy after the upgrade failed miserably and compiz wont work by default. when you go System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effect and select normal or Extra it errors with "Desktop Effects could not be enabled". I had it working on 7.10. Its a aspire 4315 with X3100 intell mobile integrated graphics
<exot> hello people.. I'm trying to install  build-essential, but I get the following message   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<exot>                             libc-dev
<exot>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<exot> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot1> exot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babolat> !paste | exot
<neuron> bazhang, so I've read the installation instructions, and either I'm confused, or they are designed for an expert :(
<ubottu> exot: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<luddite> ok
<McRib> How do I install a package from hardy-proposed?  Apt is still wanting to install the older package (I've run apt-get update already)
<zoobox> zoobox: but if someone have changes some important parts of my ubuntu-installation (either directly using my computer, or some evil soft that accesses my ext3-partition from windows, or stupid myself that installed that cute game that had to be run with sudo of some reason) ... then I can't know if there is backdoors in my system now?
<Dr_willis> exot,  just a summary would been sufficnet. :) Try a 'sudo apt-get update, and upgrade' then try again?
<babolat> hey people.. i'm trying to make my DNS changes permanent.. editing dhclient.conf doesn't seem to work.. ---->http://paste.ubuntu.com/12036/
<zoobox> ohh not zoobox but bazhang I mean
<grdxyxy> what u mean about ubuntu?
<exot> Dr_willis, I have done that
<bazhang> IdleOne, that guide is hard to follow then?
<Buembel> hi
<luddite> hi - i have a issue here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12040/
<Buembel> does anyone have expirience with ubuntu and tablet pcs? :)
<neuron> bazhang, these are the install instructions http://paste.ubuntu.com/12039/
<Dr_willis> exot,  you might want to check the apt-get docs/guides there maybe some command to kick it in the head.. OR it may be the server you are using has some issues.  You could try installing libc-dev manually, or g++ manually.
<luddite> its compiz and default hardy
<_adriaan> anyone else having problems with firefox (3) on hardy? (Every page seems to stop loading halfway, images don't render properly)
<elpargo> well now this is something.
<bazhang> zoobox, this is getting offtopic; best ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or read up on the net-->really nada to worry about thanks
<Flynsarmy> When using the nvidia settings manager and clicking the 'save settings' button, i get 'Unable to create new x config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<_adriaan> it might have something to do with me having installed ff2 recently
<elpargo> # Firebug 1.1 does not work on FF3b5 or later, says: "Security Manager vetoed action"
<elpargo> # Firebug 1.2 does not work on FF3b5. Period.
<bazhang> neuron, let me check thanks
<dropbear> babolat: use 'supersede' to supersede dhcp options in dhclient.conf
<DOOM_NX> would it be a wise move to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 through Update Manager and button "Upgrade"?
<Dr_willis> Flynsarmy,  you did backup your xorg.conf beforhand? and you did run the tool as root?
<neuron> bazhang, Np :)
<neuron> Thank YOU for the help :D
<elpargo> and guess what version of firefox ubuntu pushed on us?
<sybariten> a ./configure script says that i dont have curses or sqlite, required to build (or run) a tool called Soothsayer. When trying with apt-get, i get the result that i already have latest versions of libcurses and sqlite3. Whats a man to do?
<IdleOne> bazhang, I am following the guide but keep getting that error I pasted
<kelvin911> DOOM_NX: dont do that
<babolat> how exactly do i do that, dropbear
<Flynsarmy> Dr_willis i backed up xorg.conf, but i don't know how to run it. i installed nvidia-settings cause i couldn't find the link to this program
<DOOM_NX> kelvin911, what would go wrong?
<Dr_willis> elpargo,  i recall someone else in here the other day with  firebug issues.
<exot> Dr_willis, I tried to use aptitude .. but it's broken and no more installed
<kelvin911> DOOM_NX:  just stay with 7.10
<Flynsarmy> Dr_willis: That program started this one. but i don't believe it did it as root
<DOOM_NX> oh u mean 8.04 isn't good?
<Dr_willis> Flynsarmy,  gksudo or whatever the gnome sudo command is.
<kelvin911> DOOM_NX: i got font problem, sound problem, randomly crash
<elpargo> Dr_willis, yes they broke it with the include of the FF3 beta.
<DOOM_NX> i see :/
<Dr_willis> !gksueo
<ubottu> Factoid gksueo not found
<_adriaan> oh
<Dr_willis> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Flynsarmy> Dr_willis: I know how to use gksudo, i don't know what the program name is to run it
<bazhang> IdleOne, how big is your home?
<_adriaan> looks like my problems were due to firebug as well
<kelvin911> DOOM_NX: also doom3 cant run anymore
<bazhang> IdleOne, err /home
<DOOM_NX> kelvin911, lol
<IdleOne> bazhang, little under 4gigs
<Detmach> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kelvin911> DOOM_NX: i assume u play doom3 because of your nick
<bazhang> neuron, lets try something before you do that
<Dr_willis> Flynsarmy,  hit nvidia<TAB>   :) there are 2 nvidia config tools in the repos. One has a X in the name the other dosent. ONE is a text based tool that can enable nvidia stuff. other tweaks  the existing config.  (it has a gui)
<DOOM_NX> no it's not the case, but i have played doom3
<bazhang> neuron, try iwlist scan
<DOOM_NX> so u're saying 8.04 is too buggy? i'd guess it's more stable cause it is LTS
<macguges> Hello, I've recently installed Ubuntu Heron & my computer has been quite sluggish.  Where can I read a guide to improving performance?
<bazhang> !ot | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<insertable> hi all. i'm using ubuntu 6.06. it seems i can't use apt-get anymore as it keeps coming up with "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:" i've browsed a lot of lists and forums but can't seem to get this fixed. can anyone help please?
<elpargo> actually it is. I think it was a bad idea to get FF3 beta in.
<Flynsarmy> Dr_willis: Way ahead of you. it gets to nvidia- and stops. ones i found were nvidia-xconfig which appeared to do nothing and some bug reporting thing
<neuron> bazhang, lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<neuron> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<neuron> wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<neuron> wlan0     No scan results
<kelvin911> DOOM_NX: for me 7.10 is more stable
<FloodBot1> neuron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> Flynsarmy,  hit tab twice. :) it will show all matching.
<DOOM_NX> i see
<kripz> Today i was at uni and network manager authed to the wireless network, got an ip/dns/default route but i was unable to access the internet or the intranet. I couldnt even ping the dns/default route, what could of caused this?
<DOOM_NX> i'll have to try
<neuron> Oh, oops, sorry O_O Didn't mean to flood, I didn't think it would separate the lines
<Dr_willis> Flynsarmy,  the one WITH a X is the non-X tool.. the one without the X is the X gui tool... (figure that out eh)
<LimCore> is there something like krusader - windows commander / totall commander styule twin panel ADVANCED gui file mananger, but not crashing all the time?
<bazhang> IdleOne, havent checked that guide, but does copying to another partition and then copying back part of it?
<Buembel> can anyone please help me with that introduction? : http://www.cartft.com/support/drivers/TFT/Linux_HowTo
<DOOM_NX> how do u install a new version over the old one? my home directory is in a different partition
<mosno> what's up with Hardy's virt-manager throwing a "virDomainCreateLinux() failed" message?
<bazhang> kelvin911, you have been asked to stay ontopic; please do so
<Dr_willis> Flynsarmy,  i normally run the nvidia-xconfig -twinview  (I think thats the name) to enable twinview, restart X, then rerun the other one with gksudo, to tweak the setup.
<cppmonkey> anyone know anything about Epia PCs? I have one and the latest version doesnt run on it
<kelvin911> DOOM_NX: am i not in topic, ?
<Flynsarmy> Dr_willis: nvidia-settings (the new program that lauched the one i want), nvidia-bug-report.sh and nvidia-xconfig. None are the one i want
<kelvin911> wtf?
<kelvin911> i am discussing ubuntu here
<bazhang> !wtf | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> Flynsarmy,  what do you want exactly? those 2 are the only ones ive ever used. :)
 * mosno just spotted a virt-manager upgrade and wonders if this contains the fix
<kelvin911> u think u r admin and can push people around?
<elpargo> ohh well you know they still have ff2 in the repo.
<Dr_willis> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Flynsarmy> Dr_willis: It's a GUI with the window title 'NVidia X server settings'. Has a whole heap of settings
<bazhang> kelvin911, please, for the third time, stop
<stevem> Oh NOES!
<Dr_willis> Flynsarmy,  it needs to be ran as root.  Or it cant write to the xorg.conf to make the changes
<dropbear> kripz: maybe a statically configured ethernet interface in the same subnet?
<insertable> hi all. i'm using ubuntu 6.06. it seems i can't use apt-get anymore as it keeps coming up with "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:" i've browsed a lot of lists and forums but can't seem to get this fixed. can anyone help please?
<Flynsarmy> Dr_willis: Yea i know. I don't know the name of the program to run it :P
<Dr_willis> Flynsarmy,  because you dident realize the name-completion was beeping at you to tell you that you had more then 1 match. :)
<Cream> Hi! How do i upgrade my Transmission to the latest? Because synaptic doesnt have any newer but my torrent site wants me to upgrade because the current version is banned
<mcphail> I have just updated my openssh server. Aptitude did not report anything about regenerating the host certificate. There has been no warning about a changed certificate when I connect. Do I need to manually regenerate the certificate?
<Flynsarmy> Dr_willis: I pasted all 3 matches. None of them were the correct GUI program
<kripz> dropbear, i dont think so, its on roaming mode, network manager takes care of it
<DracoZA> Cream, try ktorrent ?
<Dr_willis> Flynsarmy,  ive not seen any other gui tools for the nvidia stuff.. I imagine the gnome tools may do a similer thing. I never have used the gnome tool then.
<Cream> DracoZA i'll look into it :)
<andrus> hi, I need to un-plug and re-plug my USB device from command line, should be possible, but how to do it?
<macguges> what could I do about my slow ubuntu system?  It's beautiful, but everything takes so long.  Does it provide a performance tuning panel?
<Dr_willis> macguges,  disable compiz, be sure you have the proper video card drivers. are 2 big things.
<DracoZA> macguges is Ubuntu slow or is your hardware slow ?
<happosade> How to burn music CD from m4a whit K3b
<bazhang> macguges, you can eliminate some of the startup items in sessions and see if that helps
<Cream> Can i compile the newest transmission via this guide? http://www.transmissionbt.com/development.php
<Cream> Does it work for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Cream,  proberly will. :)
<macguges> oh, I found a tab in the Appearance panel.  Switching Visual Effects to none has helped a lot.
<Dr_willis> Cream,  theres dozens of other torrent clients you could try also. if it dosent
<Chousuke> Cream: yes, as long as you have the proper -dev packages installed.
<neuron> But you wont have the cool sway thingy when you move your windows macguges lol ;)
<Cream> Dr_willis Bah why does it have to be so darn hard to run the latest version? :P
<Chousuke> because it's a development version, not a release
<macguges> Dr_willis: yeah, I'll check if I've got the Radeon hd support working.
<bazhang>  iwconfig wlan0 essid <name>neuron try this
<Dr_willis> Cream,  all it would take wouldbe for someone to put the latest version in the repos. :) but ubuntu dozent stay cutting edge like that.
<Chousuke> Cream: Want to try running the latest SVN or Vista? :P
<Dr_willis> Cream,  unless its a security issue.
<Chousuke> of*
<bazhang> neuron, and pastebin the errors (not here) please
<Cream> Cant i find a allready compiled version for ubuntu?
<Dani__> how can i see wrong password somebody types will trying to login via ssh ? thank u
<Chousuke> Cream: there should be one in the repos
<Chousuke> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.06-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<bazhang> Cream, if you must you can check getdeb.net
<Chousuke> hm, cool
<Chousuke> 0kB
<macguges> DracoZa: I have decent hardware for a few years ago.  AMD 2800+ cpu, 1G ram, Radeon 9700.
<Cream> Chousuke i need a never version, my torrent site doesnt accept the version on the repo
<happosade> How to burn music CD from m4a whit K3b
<neuron> bazhang, here you are :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/12044/
<Cream> bazhang getdeb.net is safe?
<bazhang> happosade, what errors are you getting please pastebin them
<bazhang> neuron, tried with sudo?
<happosade> bazhang, no supported file
<justprogramming8> hi
<neuron> bazhang, oh, no, sorry, lemme redo that
<LimCore> ubuntu provides useless version of kformula application.
<happosade> bazhang, same whit mp3 (works whit amarok
<justprogramming8> i have nokia n 70 mobile
<LimCore> whats the best way to build from source an usable version of it, or something
<bazhang> Cream, safe as in security? sure; stable? not as sure-->depends really
<Cream> bazhang why isnt it stable? :P
<Dani__> how can i see wrong password somebody types will trying to login via ssh ? thank u
<microwaver> Hello guys, does anyone know if Banshee and / or amorak can put music on an iphone?
<neuron> bazhang, there is no error message? It just went straight back to the input line
<neuron> Is that good? O_O
<Cream> It says " For: Ubuntu Hardy (32 bits) " but i have 8.04 is that hardy? :P
<macguges> neuron: Heron still looks very nice even without the visual effects.  But maybe the hardware acceleration wasn't working properly.
<bazhang> microwaver, yes if it is jailbroken
<justprogramming8> how can i connect to my computer via usb
<microwaver> bazhang, how you mean 'jailbroken'
<bazhang> neuron, now check ifconfig
<microwaver> bazhang, the ipod?
<bazhang> microwaver, also the iphone
<bazhang> neuron, err sorry iwconfig
<neuron> macguges, I agree :) I think Ubuntu looks great! Though I do waste time playing with the windows now, I think that the fact they wobble is the coolest Haha
<Dr_willis> justprogramming8,  you would need some sort of usb-networking  devices. or special usb cables.. (and a bit of luck)
<Cream> What version is Hardy Heron? Anyone? :)
<neuron> bazhang, the essid is in the iwconfig now :)
<Dr_willis> justprogramming8,  Now i belive Firewire - can  work as a network also.
<justprogramming8> special usb cables..
<bazhang> sudo dhclient wlan0 neuron
<happosade> what i need install to get mp3 and m4a works whit K3b
<LimCore> whats a program to work with math expressions (mathml) and export them to SVG and other formats?  like kformula but not totally broken?
<microwaver> bazhang, I need to crack my iphone?
<mcphail> LimCore: no idea if it will be useful to you, but TeX does excellent maths typestiing and the postscript or pdf output could be converted
<mcphail> LimCore: Well, LaTeX I mean
<tdn> How do I install VMware in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> microwaver, not physically no; just go online and do so-->forgot the site name but jailbreak iphone will be top link or so
<Dani__> how can i log openssh failed passwords?
<kenois> tdn, vmware supplies an install script, use it! :)
<kenois> there is also a version available in a repository i believe
<Pici> Dani__: Attempts should be logged in /var/log/auth.log
<kenois> in that case just enable that repository and use synaptic / aptitude to install it
<mcphail> Dani__: you can see failed logins, but I'm not sure you can see the passwords
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/math/ LimCore have a look see here
<Dani__> mcphail : i see the /var/log/openssh/current
<Dani__> but no .. passwords
<Pici> Dani__: IIRC you wont see the attempted passwords.
<Dr_willis> why would you want to see misstyped passowrds?
<Zyndrof> Anyone know why ACPI=OFF turns down my USBs?
<kripz> Today i was at uni and network manager authed to the wireless network, got an ip/dns/default route but i was unable to access the internet or the intranet. I couldnt even ping the dns/default route, what could of caused this?
<DracoZA> why is there no vboxaddif packed with virtual box! making my life difficult
<LimCore> bazok
<maxb> Is there any way to use NetworkManager, but restrict how it manages resolv.conf? I want a statically configured DNS search path.
<LimCore> bazhang:  ok
<microwaver> bazhang, so there's no itunes for linux :P?
<Dr_willis> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<tdn> kenois, where do I find the version in a repository?
<bazhang> microwaver, you can check winehq appdb to make sure :)
<mnemonic_> Doesn't iTunes run under wine by now?
<mnemonic_> Well whatever, there are many better alterantives.
<copyofjohan> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<cow_gi_diwarnet> etr7ygutr
<bazhang> english please cow_gi_diwarnet
<Dani__> i found some info online : We patched the SSH server to record the password along with the account name that was used in the login attempt.... any suggestion on how can i do that ?
<neuron_> bazhang, I was disconnected :(
<livingdaylight> Hola Ubunteros
<gordonjcp> microwaver: the standard music player in Ubuntu is Rhythmbox, which does do a lot of things similar to iTunes
<neuron_> bazhang, it found the linksys wireless router when I did the search
<bazhang> neuron_, same box you are on now?
<neuron_> bazhang: yep!
<neuron_> there I go :(
<bazhang> neuron_, well that is good news then
<gordonjcp> Dani__: is this for failed logins?
<Dani__> yes
<mcphail> Dani__: as the online info suggests: yu'll prob have to patch the code and recompile. I don't think the standard demon woul log passwords as it is a security risk
<microwaver> gordonjcp, I was just wondering if I can put music on me ipod without crappy itunes
<Cream> it worked from getdeb.net :)
<livingdaylight> ?que es la differencia dentra Epiphany Web Browser y Epiphany Web  Browser (Gecko) ?
<neuron_> bazhang, yes, indeed, but I still have to be plugged into the ethernet cable to use the internet, so I assume there's more to do!
<gordonjcp> microwaver: it seems so
<bazhang> !es | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gordonjcp> microwaver: I know that all the tunes appear in rhythmbox when my gf plugs her iPod into her PC
<livingdaylight> bazhang: perdon
<livingdaylight> what is the difference between Epiphany Web Browser and Epiphany Web Browser (Gecko) ?
<achadwick> livingdaylight: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epiphany_%28web_browser%29 "The Epiphany team intends to drop the Gecko back-end and continue forward only with the WebKit engine". I assume.
<kelvin911> anyone knows a software in ubuntu can read mathml or odf files?
<livingdaylight> achadwick: so, i should choose the one without (Gecko) ?
<neuron> livingdaylight, mira aqui http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gecko_(layout_engine)
<LimCore> since kformulas is another epic failure,  can I install kformula-kde4?  and use it, while having entire kde in normal (kde3) version?
<legend2440> kelvin911: http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/odf
<achadwick> livingdaylight: Up to you, I suppose. It's news to me that the epiphany crew were doing this, but presumably they have their reasons. Compare versions to make sure you aren't getting something too fragile and untested.
<livingdaylight> neuron: no soy sufficiente technico.... para comprendar estas cosas
<tdawgedogg> hey guys i need to put a file called synergy.conf in my home folder but it wont let me save it there cause i dont have permissions....how do i log into root outside of termianl to do this?
<simplexio> is there backports repo for 7.10 where is 23+ series kernel ?
<bazhang> !en | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<livingdaylight> achadwick: i just need an alternative to firefox... seeing two epiphanies is confusing
<[GSF]Martin> tdawgedog: sudo nautilus
<[GSF]Martin> but be careful what you replace/delete
<[GSF]Martin> gksudo nautilus?
<Dr_willis> tdawgedogg,  for syngery i was thinkign that config was /etc/synergy.conf -  Your user should have permissions to write to their own home directory. If not you got some issues.
<virtuald> what does the *.save files in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ do? it looks like backups, will they not be used?
<tdawgedogg> well i just created the file with text editor
<bazhang> LimCore, best ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Dr_willis> tdawgedogg,  be sure you are trying to save to /home/USER and not /home
<tdawgedogg> oh shit i was trying to save to just home my bad
<neuron> livingdaylight, no uso GECKO
<Gullstad> Hello. I cant get a sambadisc to mount to startup, or I cant get it to mount at all. It mounted befor I reinstalled ubuntu, but now It won. Anything wrong whit fstab? http://pastebin.com/d5faa5eec
<bazhang> !ohmy | tdawgedogg
<ubottu> tdawgedogg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<livingdaylight> neuron: why confuse people like this?
<achadwick> livingdaylight: I'd install the non-(Gecko) one in that case, to make your alternative as different as possible from Ffx.
<livingdaylight> why not just put the one epiphany? caramba
<neuron> livingdaylight: No idea, probably to give people a choice :)
<achadwick> livingdaylight: because it reflects the current state of epiphany upstream.
<neuron> and I appologize, Mi español es terrible.
<Dr_willis>  choice is bad. :)
<livingdaylight> there is a difference between choice and clarity; choice and confusion
<neuron> bazhang, so what should be done now?
<bazhang> lets keep this ontopic
<neuron> livingdaylight, indeed
<livingdaylight> i think i'll drop Epiphany altogether, but what else is good
<livingdaylight> ?
<bazhang> neuron, this is the same box; the one with the 4965? now wired with ethernet
<legend2440> Gullstad: not sure but /torrent/ doesn't look right. why the extra slash at the end?
<neuron> bazhang, yes :)
<ciphergoth> I've just upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy, and I'm seeing the "black window bug" when I use compiz.  I have an NVidia GeForce FX 5700 Ultra graphics card, and I'm using the restricted driver.  Anyone else seen this?
<neuron> livingdaylight, I consider Firefox and Opera to be quite good browsers
<bazhang> neuron, well, successful attempts to connect will do that; best to have a back up box while you do this if at all possible
<neuron> livingdaylight, Por favor, utilice #ubuntu-offtopic para seguir discutiendo. :D
<neuron> bazhang, I can come on here with my room mate's laptop, would that help?
<ciphergoth> by the "black window bug" I mean that when I open a window, it is completely black, though it responds to mouse clicks.  Googling suggests these symptoms match a bug in the NVidia driver that was fixed long ago.
<bazhang> neuron, that would be more suitable
<neuron> bazhang, ok, give me one minute to get it then!
<livingdaylight> neuron: vale
<miickee> Hey I need help regarding flash and firefox in ubuntu 8.04.. I've tried everything.
<bazhang> miickee, no sound?
<miickee> Yu
<miickee> *yup
<bazhang> install libflashsupport miickee
<miickee> I have, multiple times
<mrben> afternoon all
<bazhang> miickee, then close all other music players
<mrben> quick question with a probably obvious answer.....
<mrben> usb drive not mounting; dmesg ok; I restarted autofs and got "no automount maps defined" - ideas?
<ikonia> mrben: make it quicker by asking the question
<ikonia> mrben: can you mount it manually ?
<miickee> Still doesn't work
<mrben> ikonia: I think so, yes
<ikonia> mrben: what do you mean you think so, can you, yes/no
<Cheavera> How can i 'make install' something with the with the possibility to uninstall it later?
<tdawgedogg> will someone help me setup synergy....it tells me to type bash:~ synergy -f --config synergy.conf in terminal
<ciphergoth> Cheavera: look at stow
<mrben> ikonia: yes, I can
<ikonia> Cheavera: log all the files it installs, then manually remove them later
<bazhang> Cheavera, you use checkinstall
<krupa^> hey, anyone knows a bash script that reads a directory and all the sub directorys and ftp it for backup to diffrent server using ftp?
<ikonia> mrben: normally a few hundered files on a standard package
<mrben> ikonia: I just doublechecked
<krupa^> hey, anyone knows a bash script that reads a directory and all the sub directorys and ftp it for backup to diffrent server using ftp?
<miickee> bazhang: What should I do now?
<ikonia> mrben: ok, show me the output of "mount" in a pastebin please, and then tell me which line is your usb device
<ciphergoth> Cheavera: GNU stow can do what you want using symlinks
<ikonia> krupa^: do'nt script it, rsync it
<krupa^> is that possible:? i get messed up with the rsa keys
<ikonia> krupa^: %100 possible and straight forward
<incorrect> i have to share this :) i assume everyone has seen this http://www.random.org/analysis/dilbert.jpg
<tdawgedogg> what is bash: do when i type in terminal
<microwaver>  gordonjcp thanks
<bullgard4> What is 'fast index merge' in Tracker?
<mrben> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12050/
<mrben> it's the last line
<ikonia> bullgard4: you may want to ask in #gnome
<Dr_willis> tdawgedogg,  if you dont know the basics of  the 'bash shell' you May want to spend an hr reading a few tutorials.
<clusty> is there a way to use two RSA keys for 2 servers?
<neuron> bazhang, alright :) IRC is connecting on that side, shall we go on?
<mrben> (I removed the 2 samba mounts, as they might be regarded as confidential at work ;) )
<clusty> and how do I make SSH aware of them?
<Dr_willis>  tdawgedogg  its saying open up a terminal and use that command ' synergy -f --config synergy.conf '
<ikonia> mrben: thats inderstandable
<tdawgedogg> dr_willis: i will later i just wanna figure out this synergy setup first will u help me
<ikonia> clusty: ssh -i
<bullgard4> ikonia: Do you consider ubunteros do not use Tracker?
<mechdave> incorrect, lol
<kripz> Today i was at uni and network manager authed to the wireless network, got an ip/dns/default route but i was unable to access the internet or the intranet. I couldnt even ping the dns/default route, what could of caused this?
<neuron> bazhang, and Linksys just told me it detects my new device :) Wonder why I can't go anywhere :(
<ikonia> bullgard4: no, ubuntu uses tracker also
<tdawgedogg> dr_willis: thanks
<ikonia> bullgard4: but ubuntu didn't "make" tracker, the guys who made it are in #gnome and you may get a better and more detailed response
<ikonia> mrben: so you want that usb drive to be dectect and mounted on insert ?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Ah, ok.
<mrben> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> mrben: what happens when you plug it in ?
<mrben> ikonia: well - ideally I want all usb drives to be mounted ;)
<kripz> is anyone here using wondershaper? does it work on a client pc or is it designed for the router pc
<miickee> I need sound in firefox, and I have installed libflashsupport, I have tried stopping all the other applications that use sound. How can I fix it? (Ubuntu 8.04)
<mrben> ikonia: it shows up in "Computer", and that's about it
<ikonia> mrben: Computer ?
<mrben> ikonia: and I can't right-click it and select "Mount Volume"
<mrben> ikonia: Places -> Computer
<ikonia> mrben: ahh
<Bodsda> mrben, your trying to mound multiple disks?
<mrben> not at the same time
<ikonia> mrben: is the right click option for "mount volume" greyed out ?
<mrben> no
<miickee> I need sound in firefox, and I have installed libflashsupport, I have tried stopping all the other applications that use sound. How can I fix it? (Ubuntu 8.04)
<Bodsda> mrben, well, whats the problem?
<nadavvin> I have intersting bug ehich still happen, if u want that I check somthing I could do while it happen:
<nadavvin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/230255
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230255 in ubuntu "Firefox dance on the screen" [Undecided,New]
<mrben> Bodsda: it doesn't automount any of my usb keys
<mrben> Bodsda: and I don't really want to have to drop to the shell to do so
<mrben> particularly when on my other machine, Hardy just mounts them automagically
<elpargo> miickee, ff3b5 is known to have a lot of problems with flash. the only way I have found to fix that is restarting the browser.
<Bodsda> mrben, you have to add a line to /etc/fstab to get things to automount,. il find the wiki page ahng on
<mrben> Bodsda: eh?
<mrben> Bodsda: I thought that was the whole point of autofs
<ikonia> Bodsda: you don't have to ad a line
<ikonia> mrben: ignore that
<LimCore> any program to export mathml files to svg?  or latex math thing to svg?
<Bodsda> mrben, ohmy bad
<ikonia> mrben: that would be a dirty work around for your situation
<tdawgedogg> dr_willis: now it says to run this command...' mv synergy.conf ~/ .synergy.conf ' and i get an error that says mv: target '.synergy.conf' is not a directory
<Bodsda> ikonia, sstill in gutsy thinkin -- what do you do know then?
<ikonia> Bodsda: it doesn't matter, it's the same in gutsy
<tdawgedogg> dr_willis: my conf file is located under my user home folder
<isforinsects> Why does everyone on the west coast have to sleep at Night?  Don't they understand that this is backwards?
<isforinsects> *sigh*
<ArmyMan007> can anyone help me out with vmware and windows 98 network setup?
<ikonia> mrben: what is the name of the volume of that disk
<Bodsda> ikonia, i had to add lines to fstab to et my windows disk to automount in gutsy -- and it doesnt auot mount in hardy either
<ikonia> isforinsects: can we keep the channel on topic please
<miickee> I'd like to think there are people on irc that would help me
<Dr_willis> tdawgedogg,   you did a typo would be my guess.  looks like an extra space in there to me.
<ikonia> Bodsda: ok - so thats your specific issue, not how gutsy or hardy works
<Pici> isforinsects: Try #ubuntu-offtopic for discussing time zones and sleeping patterns.
<kelvin911> LimCore: u mean tex to svg?
<LimCore> kelvin911: I guess
<Bodsda> ikonia, i didnt come with an issue but now i have one yes, how do you make disks automount
<LimCore> kelvin911: I need SVG with a formula like square root of 2*2
<kelvin911> LimCore: u cant do that in tex?
<ikonia> Bodsda: it depends on the disks and the situation, things like usb which is mrben's issue should be mounted by dbus and hal on a plugin trigger event
<elpargo> miickee, I replied to you.
<Ace2016> Hi all
<mrben> ikonia: it just shows as "USB DISK" in Computer; how do I find the volume name?
<elpargo> miickee, ff3b5 is known to have a lot of problems with flash. the only way I have found to fix that is restarting the browser.
<the_bloods_city> hi every body
<askand> Can someone please tell me a fast way to rename about 1500 *.MP3 files to *.mp3 because stupid rhythmbox cant import MP3?
<axplus> #linuxac
<kelvin911> LimCore: why do u want it to be svg?
<ikonia> mrben: that probably is the volume name
<ikonia> mrben: back in 2 minutes
<Bodsda> ikonia, ok, how about /dev/sda1 (ntfs hard drive)
<Ace2016> does mplayer allow you to watch region 1 dvds on any dvd drive? or does it have to be a dvd drive set to region 1 which is limited by the 5 changes limit?
<kelvin911> i think mplayer has no limit on the region
<hwked> need some help guys
<Dr_willis> mplayer can also play the .iso files :)
<kelvin911> at least in vlc i know i dont need to care about the region
<hwked> where do install drivers for intel945 in ubuntu hardy heron?
<hwked> i mean audio drivers
<Bodsda> askand, you've almost got it i think sudo mv /path/to/music/*.MP3 /path/to/music/*.mp3               i think ,.,.check with #bash if your not sure
<tdawgedogg> hey whats the command in terminal to get ip similair to ipconfig in windows
<DShepherd> askand, mv *.MP3 *.mp3
<mrben> tdawgedogg: ifconfig
<wols> good afternoon. If I need IE (with acrobat reader) under ubuntu, what's the best option for that. so far it seems to be IE4Linux but it doesn't look too stable
<wols> and no, IE is mandatory, no other way
<mrben> wols: why IE with Acrobat Reader?
<Bodsda> !wine | wols
<ubottu> wols: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<wols> cause that's what the webapp needs. and I can't change that
<mrben> wols: ies4linux is probably the best bet, or try directly with WINE
<wols> ies4linux was (slightly) more stable so far
<LimCore> kelvin911: I need an SVG
<wols> wine wasn't too good last I tried (0,9,50 IIRC)
<livingdaylight> neuron: puedemos hablar en espanol ahora?
<Bodsda> wols, ask in #winehq about how good it is (there a b it biased thogugh)P
<Bodsda> !spanish | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<wols> ies4linux is wine too :)
<Ace2016> wols: why not try virtualbox to make a virtual xp?
<kelvin911> wols: opera + evince
<wols> cause I don't want a windows license. if I have to have one I can run it natively
<wols> as I said: IE is _mandatory_
<kelvin911> wols: why ie?
<hwked> where do i get drivers for my Microsoft Lifecam from on ubuntu?
<neuron> livingdaylight: No aquí, este canal es Inglés.
<mrben> wols: if ie4slinux isn't working well, then have a chat directly with the WINE guys, in case ies4linux uses an older version of the WINE libs
<Meroveu3> Synaptic freezes up when I execute the upgrade process (version 7.10 to 8.03) - is this a common/known issue?
<Meroveu3> *8.04
<Bodsda> wols, i believe theres plugins for mozilla which fool pages intothinkin their talkin to a diff browser,. but i cant remember there names -- google it
<wols> the main problem is the acrobat integration actually (the website creates PDFs the user can then print)
<hwked> my webcam is Microsoft VX-3000 Lifecam
<livingdaylight> neuron: :)
<wols> and so far only acrobat 5 worked, and very badly
<filthpig> Hi, I would like to make a simple program that allow you to move a couple of objects back and forth (in 2D) in a straight line, plus a few other details. Problem is, I don't have much time and know nothing about coding. I could sure need some help on this. I have the idea all ready to code :)
<hwked> i need its drivers!
<weaseal> Can anyone help me figure out why my cd drive won't mount?  Error: http://relnor.com/images/snapshot1.png
<wols> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kelvin911> LimCore: how about pdf?
<kelvin911> LimCore:  iknow how to convert tex to pdf
<hwked> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_willis> filthpig,  check out python, and the pygame addon for it.  it shouldent bee too hard. theres dozens of example games for it also.
<neuron> Lol
<LimCore> kelvin911: I really need SVG
<Bodsda> Meroveu3, try doingg the update from terminal so that we can see what errors your getting
<kelvin911> LimCore: wait
<wols> hwked: checked syslog?
<hwked> wols: syslog?
<mrben> weaseal: is the cdrom definitely /dev/hdc?
<kelvin911> LimCore: try http://svgkit.sourceforge.net/SVGLaTeX.html
<LimCore> kelvin911: I need to somehow get/generate SVG file with formula like  square root of a · b   (best if formula is imported from mathml or something)
<Meroveu3> Bodsda: thanks, I'll try that :)
<weaseal> mrben: no it's /dev/cdrom as specified in the command :/
<wols> hwked: oops. wrong guy. but: check lsusb and the url ubottu gave you
<mrben> weaseal: yes, but /dev/cdrom is symlinking to /dev/hdc
<Bodsda> Meroveu3, no probs,. try and pastebin the outputted errors please
<mrben> weaseal: judging by the error
<Bodsda> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols> weaseal: checked syslog?
<kelvin911> LimCore: i dont know mathml, i know latex
<fannie> 測試~
<filthpig> Dr_willis, k thx :)
<weaseal> hmm
<hwked> wols: lolz ok
<leif_> what is the comand to go into a other dir in promt
<mrben> weaseal: what type of disc is it?
<weaseal> wols how does one check the syslog
<mrben> leif_: cd
<weaseal> mrben it's an audio CD but it's not even spinning up when I issue that command
<Turgon> Hello. Looking around a bit Gnome's configuration, first with "Ubuntu Tweak" and later with "gconf-editor", I have found this key: "/apps/gnome-power-manager/cpufreq/performance_ac". If I set its value to 100 instead of the default of 85, would I notice any performance increase? Is it a dangerous change? Thanks a lot for your time and work. :-)
<mrben> weaseal: you can't mount audio CDs
<weaseal> oh, well, how do i make it go
<weaseal> :P
<mrben> weaseal: try playing it in a media player
<weaseal> Ok
<LimCore> kelvin911: ok, or latex
<LimCore> latex --> svg then
<kelvin911> LimCore: i never do latex -> svg
<weaseal> mrben: that did it thanks
<kelvin911> LimCore: i usually do latex to dvi or latex to pdf
<mrben> weaseal: np
<kelvin911> LimCore: maybe check this out http://svgkit.sourceforge.net/SVGLaTeX.html
<weaseal> mrben I don't hear it, but I see it playing, but I'm guessing not hearing it is an unrelated issue :P
<mrben> weaseal: quite possibly ;)
<neuron> Anyone have a minute to help me finish with a problem I'm having? I believe bazhang had to go AFK for a bit. We've established that my wireless card can connect to the router, but I can't seem to go anywhere when I unplug the ethernet cable! :(
<mcphail> LimCore: it may not be the most direct route, but I think the latest version of inkscape can import pdf
<ct529> anyone who has experience of mounting novell netware disk / directories? I am completely stuck.
<tdawgedogg> dr_willis: did u experience lag in synergy?
<kelvin911> mcphail: his problem is not pdf
<wols> neuron: check default gateway (route) and DNS
<LimCore> mcphail: no I need the nice file
<tdawgedogg> im on a gb network and synergy is lagging like crazy
<kelvin911> mcphail: he wants math formula output to svg
<Bodsda> neuron, hey, what point are you at? unplugged just wifi'ing?
<LimCore> mcphail: Im helping to develop  mathml -> svg exporter, so I need a reference
<kelvin911> mcphail: latex output to svg format
<mcphail> ok
<neuron> Bodsda, unfortunately still plugged into the ethernet cable, I have no wifi, yet it reads the DHCP and my router even recognized it
<kelvin911> LimCore: latex eqn.tex
<LimCore> kelvin911: ?
<kelvin911> LimCore: dvips -q -f -e 0 -E -D 10000 -x 100000 -o eqn.ps eqn.dvi
<kelvin911> LimCore: pstoedit -f plot-svg -dt -ssp eqn.ps eqn.svg
<wols> neuron: ouput of "route", preferably when no ethernet is plugged in
<neuron> Bodsda, and I'm a total Linux noob, so I'm not quite sure what I'm doing if I attempt to fix this :S
<kelvin911> i think these are the commands u want try them
<neuron> wols, how would I check that and or fix it?
<frojnd> Would anyone know how to add date ? I'm trying to add date and other data like this INSERT INTO narocilo VALUES (3011,9891.88,'23.10.1990',2006,1001); but I get an error, my describe narocilo looks like this: http://pastebin.ca/1017916
<LimCore> kelvin911:  Im helping to develop  mathml -> svg exporter, so I need a reference (so it has to be a "nice file",  and dvi importet to dvi will probably have very "messy code)
<wols> and nslookup google.com will spit out a line with "Server:"
<Bodsda> neuron, ok, so you can connect to your router? dont worry,. we were all new once (well most of us)
<leif_> any one tryed to run make on a xml file
<Bodsda> no
<wols> leif_: on a xml file?
<neuron> Bodsda, you mean the config page? With the laptop plugged in I'm sure I can :)
<wols> ant uses xml, not make
<pvh_sa|wrk>  leif_ what kind of xml file? it is build.xml, you need ant
<wols> neuron: also run /sbin/iwconfig
<leif_> need to compile a book from blender
<Bodsda> neuron, ok, so when you switch to wiifi (not eth) can you ping any site?
<kelvin911> LimCore: i am not a computer science guy i am a math guy i only uses latex to type professor's thesis in research
<neuron> Bodsda, the IP for a linksys wireless router is 192.168.1.1 correct? O_O I can't connect to it :(
<Bodsda> leif_, make onlymakes makefile 's
<LimCore> kelvin911: ok... I will try that as well thanks :)
<leif_> there is a make file in the download
<neuron> Bodsda, No I can't.
<Nelson_Apart> can we host on desktop version of ubuntu?
<kelvin911> LimCore: so i usually just convert latex to dvi or pdf for printing
<clusty> my server accepts SSH auth  with keys only. if I update the SSH now will i lock myself out?
<clusty> since old keys are unacceptable by new ssh
<nadavvin> not happen anymore
<Bodsda> neuron, ok, so you cant! connect to your router -- whats the output of          iwconfig
<Nelson_Apart> can we host on desktop version of ubuntu?
<wols> Nelson_Apart: of course
<neuron> Bodsda, do you just want to know one part of that, or want me to pastebin it?
<Pici> Nelson_Apart: Sure, theres nothing different from the server and desktop editions besides the default packages.
<wols> Nelson_Apart: you need to install the servers you want of course, like e.g. apache
<Nelson_Apart> wols,  just grab the gears that needed will do?
<Bodsda> leif_, generally to compile things you cd to the downloaded dir and do      ./configure             make         sudo make install
<Bodsda> neuron, pastebin please
<LimCore> clusty: install fixed version on CLIENT, generate 2nd key,   add 2nd key to authorized keys on server, and after testing it works, delete the old key form servers authorized.   best way to ssh using given key is probably:  eval `ssh-agent` && ssh-add /home/you/newkey.pub
<weaseal> Does anyone know a good tool that is a graphical equivalent to "du" ?
<mcphail> LimCore: "matplotlib" seems to be able to use latex math expressions and output to svg. Might be worth a look
<leif_> think it is a docbooktopdf lib i need
<clusty> LimCore, thanks
<neuron> Bodsda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12053/
<the0>  Would Ubuntu work on a powerbook G4 (PowerPC)?
<Slart> the0: check the site.. it used to work on powerbooks but I'm not sure about the newer versions of ubuntu
<mrben> weaseal: Applications -> Accessores -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<Dr_willis> tdawgedogg,  on my 2 machines next to each other on a local lan. Not really. Unless the network is very loaded.
<mrben> weaseal: load it up, and then either scan filesystem for everything, or scan folder for individual folders
<Bodsda> neuron, ok, (i have to leave soon) but your wireless is set up but not making a connection, open network manager and check the third tab 'dns'make sure you have the routers address in their
<_ry> how do i suspend from the command line?
<xuchunbo_> 大家好
<hwked> how do i run .avi files in linux?
<dnlacero> hello people! i have a problem with my USB autodetection, i have allready read everything on the web but still can`t solve; the thing is that i have to always unload the ehci_hcd to detect my mp4. Any ideas to blacklist it or to find a permanent solution since i have to unload ehci_hcd every time i boot Ubuntu!
<Bodsda> i doubt that ^^
<jdavies> !cn | xuchunbo_
<ubottu> xuchunbo_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ct529> anyone who has experience of mounting novell netware disk / directories? I am completely stuck.
<Assargadon> I need some kind of desktop DB or DBMS+frontend. I need 2 things only: 1) import-export to-from CSV and 2) possibility of work with non-english characters. And I failed to find any...can you propose me some solution?
<tdawgedogg> dr_willis: im experiencing crazy lag here but i got it working...how would i run synergy from root....thats what this forum says
<[GSF]Martin> Assargadon: openoffice base?
<neuron> Bodsda, Ok I added it, should I test it out?
<Bodsda> neuron, yeah
<Dr_willis> tdawgedogg,  the /etc/rc.local file if you wanted to.
<neuron> Bodsda, alright, be right back
<bballplaya344> Has anyone had any luck at all getting Realtek wireless cards to work in ubuntu - my dependence on windows is starting to kill me and its all over not having wireless.
<Assargadon> [GSF]Martin, don't matter. If OpenOffice fits, it will be ok.
<mrben> _ry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410570
<Bodsda> bballplaya344, if a belkin FD5070B or whatever is a realtek
<[GSF]Martin> Assargadon: i know it does import/export to/from csv, but i've never used foriegn characters
<tdawgedogg> dr_willis: i only started using linux for the first time a few days ago...what commands would i type on the server or client pc to run this at root
<Bodsda> then yes
<neuron> Bodsda, Didn't work :(
<auao> http://rapidshare.com/files/113860291/sexy18.jpg.rar.html . if i like you come prive for cyber :D
<Assargadon> [GSF]Martin, I tried Base, and it's works (only with HSQL) - but it's impossible to use it on big quontities
<neuron> It hung at "Connecting" instead of "Looking for www.google.com though
<Bodsda> neuron, im afraid i have to leave now,.,. keep asking the channel and wait till bazhang gets back -- sorry
<dropbear> ct529: ncpmount -S yourservername -A yourservernamefqdn -U novellusername -V volumename -u linuxusername /mnt/yourmountpoint/
<Assargadon> [GSF]Martin, as big as 20k
<neuron> Bodsda, No problem, thanks for your help
<KomiaPoika> how can i list installed packages with versions?
<Bodsda> neuron, ;~) bye
<[GSF]Martin> hmm it worked fine importing 50k records from a csv when i used it
<Assargadon> [GSF]Martin, and when I tried it with MySQL, it failed with non-english characters
<ct529> dropbear: I would like to scan for servers firt
<spicemint> hi ppl :)
<[GSF]Martin> right
<Dr_willis> tdawgedogg,  you edit the /etc/rc.local file to run various commands at boot time. Befor users log in.
<mcphail> KomiaPoika: dpkg -l
<KomiaPoika> thx
<bballplaya344> Bodsda: belkin does not sound familiar
<spicemint> can someone give me some info on svhs versus composite tv out on a video card?
<spicemint> can i use svhs with a tv that has no svhs in?
<Assargadon> [GSF]Martin, it loads them. But any query - even relatively simple - becomes to, too slow
<wols> neuron: as I asked: route and dns info please
<spicemint> e.g. with a scart adapter, but i want it to be in color, in my experience svsh sometimes turned out black and white on tvs with no svhs in..
<Pici> spicemint: PRobably better to ask that in ##hardware.  #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only.
<ct529> dropbear: and where do I get novellusername, volumename?
<spicemint> okidoi thx :)'
<leif_> is docbook2pdf a lib
<neuron> wols, what info do you need?
<scott__> ryonet
<tdn> kenois, the one I can download from vmware.com is an RPM. How do I install this RPM in Ubuntu? And why should I install an RPM?
<jetsaredim> anyone know if there was a recent update relating to opnvpn?
<jetsaredim> I took in the latest updates and now - no openvpn
<Pici> jetsaredim: There was a recent update regarding ssh and ssl, which may have affected vpn authentication.
<jdavies> !libsslbug | jetsaredim
<ubottu> jetsaredim: A weakness has been discovered in the random number generator used by OpenSSL on Debian and Ubuntu systems. Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2
<dropbear> ct529: from your sysadmin?
<jetsaredim> yea - saw that - had to regen my lp.n keys
<simi> hi, i have problems with the sound volume, the volume remains the same even if modified from application(audacius) or gnome panel, any ideea?
<jetsaredim> jdavies Pici would that affect openvpn though?
<ct529> dropbear: :P
<sdx> i want to install grub but i don't know which is my first hard disk. it's not /dev/sda or /dev/hda.
<ct529> dropbear: I thought there was a way to understand it without writing to the sysadmin .... it will take ages to get an answer ....
<knaaa> Hi, how can i disable the CONFIG_80211?
<ct529> dropbear: it should be a bit easier to connect to a novell server, it is really messy
<Pici> jetsaredim: Yes, this affects all OpenVPN certs/keys generated on an affected machine.
<Pici> jetsaredim: see http://mjj29.matthew.ath.cx/openssl.txt
<Adakos> Hello.
<giulio> hi
<giulio> #ubuntu-it
<Adakos> It appears i've come to the right place
<dropbear> ct529: did you get a username (and context maybe) already?
<jetsaredim> Pici: I'm pretty sure my keys came from work
<ct529> dropbear: I have mine, the one that I can use on window and mac
<PodMan99a> hey all installed ubuntu /asterisk from synaptic ... and when i start asterisk i get seg faults?? any ideas?
<jetsaredim> Pici: I'm not even able to start tun0
<Adakos> I have to admit, im currently a windows user (don't kick me out!) and was reading up on different distros, and have come to admire ubuntu. I have have a few questions i havn't found easily (perhaps since i dont know the correct search terms)
<dropbear> ct529: you can lookup your servername and volumnames from you win or mac box
<rfustero> hello
<ranit> I did all from installing 3rd party firmware using bcm for Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01), network-manager, and used pump too please check out the pastebin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1451e761
<knaaa> Hi, how can i disable the CONFIG_80211?
<knaaa> Hi, how can i disable the CONFIG_80211?
<Pici> !patience | knaaa
<ubottu> knaaa: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> jetsaredim: I really dont know much about OpenVPN, perhaps the rest of the channel can help you troubleshoot it :/
<jetsaredim> Pici: :) ok
<knaaa> ok
<ct529> dropbear: thanks!
<knaaa> im in a rush, please help me in a while, i think its onlz one line!?
<Adakos> I have a windows (xp pro) fileserver set up, with a bunch of windows-share(d) folders. How easy would that be to migrate to an unbuntu environment. Im still trying to grasp the different filesystems (and cant afford to lose the data) -- or better yet, where should I look for the answer?
<neuron> wlos, what information did you want about my router? :S
<wols> Adakos: you install samba and that's it
<wols> neuron: output of route and nslookup google.com
<Slart> Adakos: samba can work with windows filesharing and ntfs-3g can read ntfs drives.. if you know what you're doing it's easy (isn't everything) =)
<wols> Adakos: the filesystem you run your linux on doesn't matter for the network share
<Pici> Adakos: Samba is the same type of file sharing that windows uses, so it should be somewhat transparent, although you may need to modify the mapping on the client computers.
<wols> in fact, it would be best if they were a linux filesystem like ext3
<Blinkiz> How do I take a screenshot in ubuntu?
<Adakos> Slart & Wols & Pici: Thanks. I'll go do some googling/wikiing on the ntfs-3g filesystem and copying data from NTFS to such a filesystem
<Adakos> apprecaite the help
<dan_> is there and easy way to down grade form 8.04 to 7.10?
<|neko|> Blinkiz, don't you have a PrintScreen key on your keyboard?
<Pici> Adakos: ntfs-3g isnt a filesystem, its a way to read and write to NTFS volumes from linux
<Blinkiz> |neko|, what is keyboard?
<Adakos> pici: /em blushes and hangs a sign on his head *linux newb* -- thanks
<spaceninja> I can't install ubuntu, when the real installation starts after filling in stuff like keyboard and harddrive and so on, the installation gets an error saying that something is wrong with my cd. What should I do?
<Pici> Adakos: You're doing fine ;)
<zamanfou> Hello
<zamanfou> Is it possible to attach a terminal on desktop? (gnome9
<Blinkiz> |neko|, Just joking with you. Thanks! :-P
<LimCore> zamanfou: icon to run terminal?  or to have term window embbed in desktop wallaper or something
<hischild> what's the easiest way to set up an internet sharing gateway with ubuntu?
<zamanfou> LimCore, the second
<ranit> I did all from installing 3rd party firmware using bcm for Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01), network-manager, and used pump too please check out the pastebin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1451e761
<neuron> wlos, I'm not sure what you mean by the output of router, but I can give you the nslookup in Pastebin :)
<Slart> hischild: iptables, enable ip_routing and add 2 rules.. or is it just one.. can't really remember
<hostf4cekilla> hischild: install IPCop and buy a swtich
<hostf4cekilla> switch, even
<neuron> wlos, the nslookup, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12058/
<Pici> !ics | hischild
<ubottu> hischild: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<LimCore> zamanfou: try just gnome-terminal, use options to remove window borders and first set this window to be always on bottom. also ask #gnome
<hischild> thank you pici
<Slart> hischild: you might want to install a dhcp server too.. or do as hostf4cekilla suggested.. run ipcop on anything you can find (toaster, remote control.. it works on almost anything =)
<LimCore> zamanfou: or do the same with aterm
<jetsaredim> Pici: apparently I do need new certs
<sortudo_78> I got a IP address, domain name and DNS configuration, but i can not ping my default gateway 192.168.0.1 in my router, so What should be wrong ???   take a look in lspci, ifconfig, routr -n, ping 192.168.0.1 >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12057/
<zamanfou> Thank you
<hischild> Pici, firestarter won't work properly, it keeps complaining about eth0 not being ready though it is connected.
<Pici> jetsaredim: Thats good, I was afraid it was going to be something much more complicated.
<hostf4cekilla> sortudo_78: does your router do DHCP ?
<hwilde> sortudo_78, type in /sbin/route and see if the default gw is there
<jetsaredim> Pici: me too
<jetsaredim> Pici: figures tho that the guy at work who does that did it for everyone except me - and he's on PST
<zimnyx> After upgrading to Hardy I get "Login incorrect" from my ftp server. I tried both vsftpd and proftpd and it's all the same.
<sortudo_78> host: yes
<zimnyx> Any ideas what could couse it/>
<knaaa> can someone please help me?
<sortudo_78> whild: yes
<zimnyx> knaaa: as a question.
<zimnyx> *ask
<knaaa> ?
<Slart> zimnyx: you upgraded the ftp-server to hardy? or updated your desktop which you use to connect to the ftp server?
<hostf4cekilla> sortudo_78: then set up your local subnet hosts to use dynamic IPs, much cleaner than a bunch of static IP configurations
<vilito> join #freeswitch
<LadyNikon> you forgot the /
<reel_> Hi, How does one open a "ACB Archive file" in linux ?
<knaaa> can someone please explain me how to disable the ieee80211 CONFIG_IEEE80211 from a prior version, to install the ieee8021 subsystem?
<zimnyx> Slart: I'm running server box with ftp-server. And fromever I try to connect it's loggin incorrect.
<mcphail> Does anyone know if this SSH/SSL issue also affects GPG key generation?
<Pici> mcphail: It does not.
<knaaa> the error apeared when i tried to install the ieee8021 subsystem
<mcphail> Pici: thanks
<Slart> zimnyx: and the ftp server was working before you upgraded?
<dpietrop_> howdy
<knaaa> please
<d> knaaa
<d> please what
<mr> help me get it up
<hwilde> sortudo_78, some routers don't respond to icmp.  are you sure you can ping it?  maybe from another machine
<rexy__> where does networkmanager store the configurations for openvpn, i need to modify it so it also updates the dns entries
<d> ok
<Slart> zimnyx: are the logs for the ftp server? if there is.. do your failed login attempts show up there? perhaps it gives you some kind of reason for the login failure..
<d> i am running OLPC on my new dell/macbook hybrid computer
<Xteven> hello, does anyone know where I can find openchange packages for evolution under ubuntu ? I would like to try the MS exchange 2007 plugin for evolution
<d> how do i use garage band
<knaaa> how can i disable the CONFIG_IEEE8021 in-kernel version?
<d> what is a kernel
<mr> no u have to down load it for safedrive.com
<Pici> !ot | d
<ubottu> d: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<d> isnt it a popcorn been
<sortudo_78> hwild: i am sure that my router respond to icmp, and my gatway is listed on /sbin/route
<Slart> hmm.. d seems a bit odd
<sipior> d: did you just read Finnegan's Wake, by any chance?
<hwilde> sortudo_78, did you get this from dhcp or did you set static
<d> im not odd
<mechdave> knaaa, you need to recompile the kernel, or black list the module if it has been compiled as a module
<d> I read your mothers diary
<mborg> I'm receiving this error Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 262144 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 4864 bytes) when running some scripts, however the memory_limit it at 16MB
<knaaa> ok
<knaaa> and what is nessasery to do so?
<knaaa> just gen kernel?
<Slart> !who | knaaa
<ubottu> knaaa: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hdevalence> hey, so I need to redo my ssh keys, but when I try to upgrade, openssh-client, openssh-server, and ssl-cert are kept back... how do I get the fixed versions?
<knaaa> ubottu ok
<ubottu> Factoid ok not found
<sortudo_78> hwild: i get it from dhcp: every ip that i ping i got unreachable message, unless if i ping loopback ore my won ip :(
<Slart> knaaa: ubottu is a bot.. but his advice are good never the less =)
<zetheroo> where is the smb.conf file?
<mechdave> :)
<Slart> zetheroo: probably in /etc or /etc/samba
<hwilde> zetheroo, sudo updatedb;   locate smb.conf
<zetheroo> thanks
<wols>  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<snk00sj> i am trying to use xen 3.1 on ubuntu server (8.04), but when i try to create a xm, i get a python error  : http://www.pastebin.be/11223 => anyone ?
<knaaa> mechdave please talk on
<mrichman> There is a ton of disk activity on my machine...how do I know which process is causing it?
<knaaa> mechdave how can i blacklist the module?
<mechdave> ubottu, kernel module
<ubottu> Factoid kernel module not found
<zetheroo> is there a GTK for changing the workgroup etc?
<wols> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<zimnyx> Slart: yeah, I'm trying to enable verbose logging...
<Slart> mrichman: I'm going to take a quick guess here.. trackerd? the file indexing thingy
<sortudo_78> my network adapter is a realtek 8139, the only thing i could imagine is that it is a driver foult, could it be ?
<mechdave> knaaa, you need to add the module name to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Slart> mrichman: check the system monitor.. it's in system, adminstration. it won't list disk activity.. but where there's disk activity there's usually cpu activity too
<mechdave> knaaa, but you need to make sure the module exists first
<hwilde> sortudo_78, sudo ifconfig eth0 down;  ifconfig eth0 up;  dhclient eth0    pastebin the dhclient output please
<mrichman> Slart: I see trackerd running, but 0% CPU
<Chewbaka> irc.quakenet.org
<Chewbaka> doh!
<Slart> mrichman: anything else in there using a lot of cpu cycles?
<sortudo_78> just 1 minute please !!
<mrichman> Slart: Funny, it just stopped....ah, the magic of IRC :)
<Slart> mrichman: hehe.. as always.. might have been the daily "updatedb".. or something else
<zetheroo> how do I restart samba in the terminal?
<Pici> zetheroo: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<mrichman> Slart: it started when I ran Eclipse as root to do a plugin update
<mechdave> knaaa, which 80211 module do you want to disable?
<zetheroo> ﻿Pici: thanks
<mrichman> Slart: I think this was the first time Nautilus was started as root
<dan_> is there a program hta twill show the system hardware?
<Slart> mrichman: ah.. that sounds like a probable cause... might have done some initializing
<Slart> dan_: lshw
<hdevalence> Can someone help me fix this problem with APT?
<dan_> thanks
<hdevalence> http://rafb.net/p/BLXYQv48.html
<Bagualas> how to change my display driver in hardy??
<hwilde> hdevalence, what is the problem, it just hangs there?   run  "sudo dpkg --configure"
<zimnyx> Slart: logs says just "530 Login incorrect."
<zimnyx> some other people have the same problem
<Slart> hdevalence: doesn't look like a problem to me.. nothing failed.. all seems well... or?
<zimnyx> bot no solution provided on www
<Slart> zimnyx: ok.. at least we know the login attempt reaches the server..
<zimnyx> Slart: I guess it's pamm issue.
<mechdave> knaaa,  ls -R /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/net/wireless/ | grep ko
<Slart> zimnyx: might be some kind of bug if many people are having problems..
<hdevalence> hwilde: the problem is that it's keeping back certain packages that I need... The current version of ssh that I need to upgrade is bad ( http://wiki.debian.org/SSLkeys is why )
<hwilde> zimnyx, which ftp server?
<bazhang> hdevalence, what errors you got; did not see any there
<mrichman> Slart: thanks.
<halycon> good morning everyone for some reason every couple of reboots my x.org file will get reset and ill get a message saying that im running in a low resolution mode on startup I am able to replace the X.org file with one when it is working but about every 2 resets it keeps changing to the low resolution one. I have a ATI Radeon 8500 AIW(I dont know what driver its using they seem slow though) and a Samsung Syncmaster 216BW monitor
<Slart> mrichman: you're welcome
<zimnyx> hwilde: vsftpd, proftpd.
<Jaymac> my hardy desktop hasn't found any updates in a couple of weeks...
<zetheroo> ﻿Pici: in Gutsy I was able to right-click on a folder in my Home area and share it freely on the network. But with Hardy I cannot do this as I am told there is a Permissions error. Why is this and is there a way to make it work?
<hwilde> zimnyx, vsftpd is a pain.  in proftpd the username is set in the conf file.
<wibbles> Hello, I have recently upgraded to Ubuntu 8 from 7.10 and since then when I try to open preference windows in gnome applications they take a very long time to load, and the application that i am using hangs. For instance going to edit->current profile in gnome-terminal causes it to hang for about 20 seconds showing the preference window. Has anyone else seen this behavior?
<Slart> Jaymac: hmm... I've had lots.. are you using the right servers?
<hdevalence> bazhang: how do I get it to upgrade those packages? When I try apt-get update && apt-get upgrade it keeps them back.
<Jaymac> it isn't finding the openssh-server update - my generated keys are still week
<Jaymac> Slart: I'm hitting the UK servers, maybe I'll try the regular ones
<bazhang> hdevalence, you tried installing them on their own
<DracoZA> wibbles try it several times
<Slart> Jaymac: make sure you've checked all the stuff you want in the software sources dialog too..
<sipior> hdevalence: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<knaaa> mechdave i want to disable the CONFIG_IEEE80211
<zimnyx> hwilde: Slart: this fixes a problem (/etc/vsftpd.conf): pam_service_name=vsftpd => pam_service_name=ftp
<Jaymac> Slart, yeah I have all the repos enabled - this is just happening on my desktop and not on my laptop
<bazhang> sipior, for ssh? what will that do
<mechdave> knaaa, or better still  ls -R /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel | grep ko
<sipior> bazhang: simple upgrade does not allow new packages to be installed. for example, the new openssh-blacklist package...
<wibbles> DracoZA,  i have tried it several times and each time it does the same thing. I thought at first it could be an issue with dns resolution but all that checks out fine.
<sortudo_78> hwild: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12060/
<Slart> zimnyx: ah.. good.. never had to mess with that stuff... luckily for me =)
<sortudo_78> hwild: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<sortudo_78> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<sortudo_78> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<Jaymac> Slart: heh, changed all instances of gb.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in my sources.list and now I have 90MB of updates to install
<hwilde> sortudo_78, ok then you're not connected to the dhcp server.  check your wires and the router
<Jaymac> Slart: guess the main GB mirror is broken
<Slart> Jaymac: someone's been having afternoon tea instead of checking their servers =)
<hdevalence> apt-get dist-upgrade seems to have worked..
<mechdave> knaaa, then substitute the grep argument for  CONFIG_IEEE80211
<zetheroo> ﻿﻿bazhang: in Gutsy I was able to right-click on a folder in my Home area and share it freely on the network. But with Hardy I cannot do this as I am told there is a Permissions error. Why is this and is there a way to make it work?
<Jaymac> Slart: ah well, it's sorted now... my SSH key is safe again :)
<knaaa> mechdave ok i try it out now
<Slart> Jaymac: good =)
<mechdave> knaaa, isn't that a kernel argument?
<dennis90> Hi, can someone help me? I have an ugly problem with my X server and codebloks. :(
<bazhang> zetheroo, you been using nautilus as root or other similar behaviour?
<sortudo_78> hwild: i am sure that it is not a fisical problem, in windows every thing works fine !!!
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: when ?.... with Gutsy?
<hwilde> sortudo_78, your computer is not receiving any response from the dhcp server.  plain and simple
<bazhang> zetheroo, you talking about samba or other--> nfs, etc
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: with Gutsy I could do it without opening gksudo nautilus .....
<sortudo_78> hwild: but if i make o system boot, it will get ip from dhcp !
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: I think I am talking about Samba
<bazhang> zetheroo, samba or nfs or what
<bazhang> sortudo_78, this is a dual boot
<Rafase282> hello
<\`slushpuppy`\> Hiya, could anyone please message me a list of fonts which you like. Thanks.
<zoobox> is it possible to delete some of the gnome games but not all?
<sortudo_78> bazhank, yes it is a notebook with dual boot, windows xp and ubuntu 8.4
<bazhang> !fonts |\`slushpuppy`\
<ubottu> \`slushpuppy`\: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: all I would do in Gutsy is right-click on a folder and share it on the network .... and I think samba would be installed automatically from the first time on.....
<zoobox> hello Rafase282
<mechdave> knaaa, If you want to remove the  CONFIG_IEEE80211 from the kernel I think you will need to recompile the kernel. That will take you quite some time as it is not a straight forward procedure
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: but in Hardy I cannot share my own folders in the Home area in the same way
<bazhang> sortudo_78, when in windows make sure that that nic is not shut down by windows--seen it happen with that before
<sortudo_78> if i boot a debian live cd the internet works fine !!!
<hischild> i'm still not having much luck in getting internet sharing to work, despite having used the guide from !ics and the links. Firestarter won't work as it complains that eth0 isn't ready, despite that it is.
<bazhang> sortudo_78, try creating a nother user
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: I have to instead open gksudo nautilus and share the folder through there..... any idea why this is?
<mechdave> knaaa, you need to know exactly what hardware you have.
<Rafase282> How are you zoobox?, Do you know how to join a office network with windows xp machines?
<sortudo_78> ok i will try
<Rafase282> I used to have that OS now I changed to Ubuntu Hardy Heron and want to join my network again
<sipior> hischild: have you verified that eth0 is the correct interface?
<Vlet> zoobox: I don't think it is. they appear to all be in one package
<bazhang> Rafase282, from an ubuntu box or what
<zetheroo> ﻿Rafase282: you need Samba
<hischild> sipior, eth0 is the correct device, connecting to the router which leads to the local network. Wlan0 is the wireless device which leads to the other network which has internet access.
<zoobox> Rafase282: what is an "office network" ? (a lan?) and what do you want to do... share files with smb/samba?
<Rafase282> it is wifi
<Rafase282> wireless
<zetheroo> ﻿Rafase282: you can manually edit the smb.conf file to join a workgroup already present on your Windows network
<Rafase282> yes i want to share files, mostly like open their files
<bazhang> sortudo_78, create another user and see if that works
<dennda> On ubuntu server 6.06, how do I enable dapper-updates? (that is, what do I put in sources.list?)
<zoobox> Vlet: how bad... half of the games are nice, but the other half is poo. and my game-submenu is full
<knaaa> mechdave that is ok ...
<Rafase282> since my laptop is not officially part of the office, but since is "my" network and i work with it i need to sometimes open files form one of the pcs here
<hon> Can I register a domain name, and use a dynamic DNS service to point to it? (Have you done this?)
<knaaa> can i use this explaination? http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_Upgrade
<Matt1360> Hi everyone... I'm wondering if someone can help me with a dual video problem. I have an onboard Video Device, and a PCI-E Video device in the machine. The PCI-E Device has priority, but the system becomes unbootable with the device installed.
<[chr0n0s]> hi, are there any replacements for alt+f2 run application dialogue box??
<dennda> [chr0n0s]: gmrun
<bazhang> hon offtopic for here thanks
<Vlet> zoobox: use the 'main menu' control panel to remove them from the menu
<Slart> hon: you can get a free sub-domain using dyndns.org .. if that's what you meant...
<knaaa> or please, explain me how to substitute the module, may i try it out first?
<Slart> hon: but this is a support channel.. ask in #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<[chr0n0s]> dennda, thanks a lot
<knaaa> the only package i found was 8021q.ko
<sortudo_78> an other user got the same message for ping 192.168.0.1 ; destination host unreachable !!! :(
<hon> Slart: thanks, sorry for the noise (and channel abuse).
<crazy_bus> I have nothing downloading. But something is taking all my harddrive space really fast (you can watch it sinking lower and lower by the second) Can anyone help me find out what it is?
<Slart> hon: no worries
<bazhang> sortudo_78, try and listen-->please create another user or use the live cd to test
<sipior> hischild: there are two networks here, the external one has access to the general internet, and you're trying to forward a connection from an inner, protected network through to this external one? do i have that right?
<miickee> I have DVD playback working in Ubuntu 8.04 but the video seems unnatural and player settings don't fix it, I hear it's because linux checks video packets before playing them or something.
<bloops> I would like to dual boot fedora and ubuntu, how should I partition my system? I want to have a common home.
<sortudo_78> ok i will use a debian live cd to test
<sortudo_78> ok?
<mechdave> knaaa, ok then if you add it to the blacklist file then it won't load
<bazhang> sortudo_78, no use ubuntu cd
<Slart> crazy_bus: logs? look in /var/log.. or use the disk usage analyzer
<bloops> how should I partition my system ?
<hischild> sipior, you're close. there's an external network which has internet access, which comes in via wlan0 on ubuntu. I have a local network to which ubuntu connects via eth0. I'm trying to share internet from wlan0 to eth0, so that others on my network can access it as well.
<mechdave> bloops, with a partitioner ;)
<bazhang> gparted or with the installer bloops
<knaaa> mechdave yes its ok, please give me a line, how i can blacklist the module with substitute
<knaaa> ...
<Cypher> bloops: you would essentially duplicate the /boot, /usr, /var and /tmp for Fedora and Ubuntu and keep the /home the same..
<Nikunj93> how to use RESUME ON ALARM in BIOS
<Vlet> bloops: create 4 partitions, one for each system's "/", one for /home, and one for swap
<bazhang> Nikunj93, set in BIOS
<sipior> hischild: have you tried using iptables directly?
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang i ahve set time in BIOS
<hischild> sipior, my knowledge of iptables isn't sufficient to know how. Also, it would appear that things are more complicated due to a router being in the middle on the local end.
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: but system not waking up
<knaaa> mechdave how to "knaaa, then substitute the grep argument for  CONFIG_IEEE80211"
<Nelson_Apart> Can I host a server without a domain name but still the people would able to browse the website?
<sortudo_78> bazhang: i tryed with ubuntu live cd, the same ocurs destination host unreachable
<crazy_bus> Slart: which sort of logs should I be looking at there?
<Matt1360> Hi everyone... I'm wondering if someone can help me with a dual video problem. I have an onboard Video Device, and a PCI-E Video device in the machine. The PCI-E Device has priority, but the system becomes unbootable with the PCI-E device installed. With the Onboard video device, it works fine, with minimal 3D Accelleration.
<Vlet> Nelson_Apart: yes
<bloops> Ok, is there a need for a separate /boot ?
<mechdave> knaaa, open a terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Slart> crazy_bus: anything growing..
<bazhang> Nikunj93, you got hibernate working or not
<bloops> apart from the two / partitions?
<sipior> hischild: where is the router? are the wireless clients not connecting to the nexus ubuntu machine directly?
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys is the ubuntu repos still broken?
<Slart> crazy_bus: it's the only think I know of that just keeps increasing in size
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: i have dual boot both XP and ubuntu
<bazhang> !repomirror | vbabiy-laptop
<ubottu> vbabiy-laptop: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<[chr0n0s]> how do set alt+f2 to run gmrun
<crazy_bus> Slart: my logs and system files are on a separate partition
<bazhang> Nikunj93, you got hibernate in ubuntu working?
<vbabiy-laptop> bazhang: I know that I have and I still get the error
<Slart> crazy_bus: which partition is slowly growing out of free space then?
<Cypher> bloops: if you really wanted to keep it simple you'd create just 4 partitions in total..a / for Fedora, a / for Ubuntu, a /home and SWAP partiion..both of the last two would be shared..
<bazhang> vbabiy-laptop, then choose another
<mechdave> knaaa, then add the ko file you found to it and it will not load the module next reboot
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: also when i i click on Hibernate in UBUNTU a black screen comes with a line written and at the end of that line its written activation failed but then after 15 secs the pc goes off
<vbabiy-laptop> bazhang: I have chosen like 10
<knaaa> mechdave ok, and when i want to add the module, how can i  be sure that it will be installed when i emege a new version?
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: so is this u call hibernate working?
<crazy_bus> Slart: /home and not slowly either, way faster than my internet
<bazhang> Nikunj93, then ubuntu does not work?
<sortudo_78> Please! some one give me a ligth, i dont imagine what is hapennig here, i have no idea :((((
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang:
<knaaa> and what do i write? 80211 or 8021q ???
<mechdave> knaaa, just delete the line you added in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<bazhang> sortudo_78, what is that hardy or gutsy live cd
<hischild> sipior, they are not. Assuming nexus ubuntu machine means the ubuntu server (call it server for the ease of mind), they are not. Both connect to the router on the internal lan. The server connects to both routers, internal and external lan.
<Nikunj93> after getting that blank screen the power off the pc goes off
<Pici> sortudo_78: What network carD?
<knaaa> mechdave and what do i write? 80211 or 8021q ???
<Slart> crazy_bus: hmm.. any special folder? use the disk usage analyzer and tell it to scan your home folder
<sortudo_78> i am many days with this problem, i am quite forgoting ubuntu, but i loved it :(
<bazhang> realtek 8139 Pici
<[chr0n0s]> how do set alt+f2 to run gmrun, using gconf-editor...
<sortudo_78> realtek 8139
<Vlet> !helpme | sortudo_78
<ubottu> sortudo_78: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<misieq> how can I check my uid from console?
<Gin> hi, any one getting random lockups with Ubuntu Hardy? :(
<whileimhere> Morning all. I want to know if there is a way to boot into X without all the other window managers?
<knaaa> how can i pause while boot up?
<misieq> i.e. user running the check?
<bazhang> Gin, need lots more info
<knaaa> pause button doesnt work ...
<bazhang> knaaa, what pause button
<Gin> bazhang: when it froze, the lights on my keybaord, caps and scroll lock) flashes
<Slart> whileimhere: hmm..what "other window managers" ?
<Slart> whileimhere: without gnome?
<bazhang> gin create another user and try that
<dropbear> misieq: id
<misieq> dropbear: thanks a lot
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: im saying that after clicking on Hibernate a black screen comes in which it is written activation failed after that it goes off and then when i power on the pc i get auto logged in its unlike shutdown and power on
<Gin> bazhang: I have tried that already, same result. it is a fresh install btw
<dropbear> misieq: yw
<mechdave> knaaa, add what ever the name of the module is minus the .ko
<sortudo_78> i have a pcmcia modem tdma too, but that modem is not recognizd, it is turned off, connecting these modem could be a alternative !!!
<whileimhere> I dont know what WM comes as default when you do a minimal installation and then apt-get C-windows.
<sipior> hischild: if you try "sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.1.1", does it work? replace the ip address with the ip address of your ubuntu box that faces the external network.
<bazhang> Nikunj93, then it seems that hibernate is not working for you?
<mechdave> knaaa, with the word blacklist and a space before
<Vlet> misieq: id -u
<bazhang> gin just when you login or while in firefox or other please specify
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: i think it works because the pc restores the things i had on screen
<hischild> sipior, give me a second while i try this.
<sipior> hischild: apolgies, there should be a "-t nat" in that command as well
<bazhang> Nikunj93, a reboot seems like the definition of 'not working'
<Slart> whileimhere: I might be wrong here.. but I think you need some kind of window manager.. is this what you're looking for? http://xwinman.org/screenshots/twm-system.gif
<sortudo_78> ]sory, vlet
<mechdave> knaaa, for documentation you could try http://tldp.org
<Gin> bazhang: it is not app specific. :\
<whileimhere> Slart Yes!!
<vbabiy-laptop> I get this error on all the mirror I have tried http://pastebin.com/m4a23392e
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: where did u get the word REBOOT?
<bazhang> gin give some examples if you need more help
<whileimhere> :) Now how to get it?
<ryse> is there an easy way to add items to the System menu in Hardy?  (i.e. adding another, specific, help section)
<Slart> whileimhere: ah.. I present to you.. TWM.. Tab Window Manager.. I have no idea if it's in the repos.. search for twm
<Slart> !twm
<ubottu> Factoid twm not found
<bazhang> Nikunj93, then you did mean logout instead?
<Slart> !info twm
<ubottu> twm (source: twm): Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.3-3 (hardy), package size 107 kB, installed size 380 kB
<Vlet> vbabiy-laptop: post your sources.list to pastebin
<Gin> bazhang: it froze once when browsing the web, playing music with exaile, even when watching amovie with vlc
<bazhang> gin firefox and flash?
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: I think hibernate works its fine but RESUME ON ALARM isnt fine
<Gin> bazhang: it is not related to flash
<jderemer> we dont want to do it with gui
<whileimhere> Now once I have it will it be auto added to GDM?
<vbabiy-laptop> Vlet: http://pastebin.com/m617cd9d7
<bazhang> gin try installing flashblock and try again
<Viden> I have a quick question about 8.04 and the admin user.  It seems that only the first user you setup (at install time) has the ability to unlock the network config and user manager inside the gui.  is there a way to add more users with this ability?
<hischild> sipior, 192.168.1.1 should be 192.168.1.106 if that's the ip from the external network?
<Slart> whileimhere: if you want to look around.. here's a site with a few different wm's.. twm is just one of them.. http://xwinman.org/index.php
<bazhang> Nikunj93, cant try here as I have different BIOS than you
<knaaa> mechdave ok, im rebooting .. well see
<sipior> hischild: yes
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: But does ur BIOS have resume on alarm?
<bazhang> Nikunj93, nay
<hischild> sipior, how should i connect the laptop to it? by crosscable or router?
<whileimhere> What I need Slart is to be able to boot into the WM and not use it. I want to book directly in to the Advmenu program. I am trying to save as much of the system resources as I can for this. Any suggestions?
<sipior> hischild: full command is "sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.1.106"
<dropbear> Viden: add the user to the admin group: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<bazhang> screen whileimhere
<Nikunj93> ﻿bazhang: oh its really sad i wanted to end WINDOWS and only have Ubuntu but because of no scheduled reboot i cant uninstall windows
<crazy_bus> Slart: ok I've got a 5.4gb .xsession-errors  It would grow bigger but the drive is now full
<sipior> hischild: connect the laptop to the router, since i assume that's how you'll typically want to use it
<Slart> whileimhere: is this some kind of server? do you actually need X ?
<hischild> sipior, yes. I have added -t NAT on the end, is that also correct?
<sortudo_78> does ubuntu comes with any firewall active ?
<Viden> so add the user to the same group as the first user?
<bazhang> iptables sortudo_78
<sipior> hischild: no, it's not capitalised, and it should come before the -A POSTROUTING
<Slart> crazy_bus: hmm.. something wrong then... are those files just the same line over and over?
<koudelka> sortudo_78, yes
<Vlet> vbabiy-laptop: weird -your list and the mirror's release file seem fine... what is it you're trying to do? apt-get update?
<sortudo_78> iptables comes active ?
<whileimhere> Slart it is the Front-End to my arcade machine that plays well PacMan.
<vbabiy-laptop> yeah
<vbabiy-laptop> Vlet: yea
<ravnuz> hello all
<whileimhere> I don't think I can get it to work on the FB so I was going this route.
<Gin> bazhang: I think this bug is affecting me too. :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/204996
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204996 in linux "Linux kernel 2.6.24-12 lockup" [High,Triaged]
<bazhang> gin you on feisty?
<Nikunj93> how to get pc to suspend mode in hary?
<Nikunj93> hardy^^
<[chr0n0s]> how do set alt+f2 to run gmrun, using gconf-editor
<Slart> whileimhere: ok.. so you need X.. well.. it won't get much slimmer than twm afaik.. try it and see how much memory it uses.. I can't imagin it's many kb's
<bazhang> gin why not the -16 kernel
<Gin> bazhang: Hardy
<sortudo_78> what do you thing if i try to reintall ubuntu 8.4 from live cd with out inporting windows files and configurations ?
<ravnuz> I have a question..there is a working repository for GetDeb?
<hischild> sipior, ok.
<knaaa> mechdave i still get the same error
<Gin> bazhang: I have the -16 kernel :\ still getting lockups
<Viden> dropbear:  so just add user2 to the same group as the administrator user?
<hischild> sipior, now i'm still lost, i apologize. it should be -t nat or -t NAT ?
<bazhang> gin why are you using -12 kernel then
<Matt1360> Can someone help me with a dual video problem. I have an onboard Video Device, and a PCI-E Video device in the machine. The PCI-E Device has priority, but the system becomes unbootable with the PCI-E device installed. With the Onboard video device, it works fine, with minimal 3D Accelleration. The Ubuntu CD won't even load with the card in.
<Slart> whileimhere: I run xfce on my server.. a via mini-itx with 256 MB memory.. I haven't checked but it hasn't been using any swap since I booted it..
<dropbear> Viden: add the user to the 'admin' group
<mechdave> knaaa, I am going to have to hand over to someone else on this one, maybe you could pastebin the error
<sipior> hischild: full command is posted above
<crazy_bus> Slart: still trying to load it and find out
<knaaa> ieee80211-1.1.13 requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211)
<hischild> sipior, done. Give me a second while i test.
<Gin> bazhang: I am not using the -12 kernel. I have the -16 kernel. But it seems that bug is not fixed by the kernel team yet
<Slart> crazy_bus: perhaps just checking the syslog might do it (tail /var/log/syslog)
<knaaa> can comeone please help me? when i install the ieee subsystem i get this error
<rexy__> anyone know how to let networkmanager-openvpn set the received routes and dns entry's? right now it seems to ignore the dns entry's and blunty add a default route to the new vpn
<knaaa> mechdave
<knaaa> ieee80211-1.1.13 requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211)
<bazhang> gin then you need to file a bug
<Nikunj93> ﻿how to get pc to suspend mode in hardy?
<mik^> ca parle francais ici?
<Slart> !fr | mik^
<ubottu> mik^: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Vlet> vbabiy-laptop: oh!! what is this "
<Vlet> Viden: (oops)... "deb http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted web"
<bazhang> !fr | mik^
<crazy_bus> Slart: not much activity there
<The> Salut
<dennda> I am just upgrading my freshly installed dapper server to hardy. Is it usual that klogd needs ages to restart?
<knaaa> crazy_bus help me plz
<vbabiy-laptop> Vlet: no idea is there a way I can rest my source list file
<mik^> merci les amis
<hischild> sipior, it would appear it still does not connect correctly.
<Fear> Arg, It's not a french server ^
<Slart> crazy_bus: hmm.. odd.. try it on the big xsession error file then
<Viden> dropbear:  there is no "admin" group ... only root and administrator
<mechdave> knaaa, then you will have to compile your own kernel after switching off that paticular option
<Vlet> vbabiy-laptop: just remove that 'web' from the end of that line
<crazy_bus> Slart: got lots of these: QObject: 17 timers now exist for object QObject::unnamed
<deiaccord> I have set SYSLOGD="-r" and restarted sysklogd but remove syslogs events are not being received (port 514 is closed still) any suggestions what I've missed
<sipior> hischild: hmm. difficult to debug without seeing the actual setup. be sure to run "sudo iptables -t nat -F" to flush the rule you just added.
<whileimhere> Slart: The other project I am working on is a few old computers that were given to me. They are a p2 and a p3. They have no HD yet but I will get a 10-20 for each. They can each have about 192-256 of ram. Maybe more. What I want to do is re-do them so that some members of my family that cannot afford a computer will have one. Suggestions about that? Should I go with XFCE or is there a simpler lighter desktop that would work
<Nikunj93> ﻿how to get pc to suspend mode in hary?
<dropbear> Viden: there should be a button named &Manage Groups
<Vlet> vbabiy-laptop: there's also a line near the end that has one too... if you want, here's mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11920/
<m1r> hello
<vbabiy-laptop> Vlet: thanks that worked perfect
<Vlet> m1r: welcome
<frojnd> Would anyone know if kmail is constantly checking for new mails  or do I have to set this up, and if, where ?
<m1r> hi Vlet
<hischild> sipior, when i run sudo iptables -L it does not show up on the list. All 3 chains are on accept.
<Viden> dropbear:  correct, i hit unlock and click that button.  there is a list of groups on the system.  there is no "admin" one.  lots of other ones including the one for the first user whos name and group name are administrator.  also there is root and user and lots of others
<sipior> hischild: that's why you use the -t nat flag...
<m1r> i have little problem with rt2561/rt61 wlan card
<Slart> whileimhere: my wife would kill me if I gave her a computer with twm... xfce is much nicer.. try downloading xubuntu .. it comes with xfce by default.. try it and see if it's usable
<sipior> hischild: iptables -t nat -L will show it
<Viden> i just need to make sure that user2 has access to that unlock button like the user "administrator" does.
<hischild> sipior, i got internet from a classmate on the dorm here. Because i'm more central then the others, i distribute the internet. My server receives internet via wlan0. The router is connected on eth0, which distributes.
<Slart> crazy_bus: tried googling for that.. almost no hits..
<knaaa> oh shit
<Pici> knaaa: Watch the language.
<hischild> sipior, correct.
<Rampage> Hi, I seem unable to view my saved sessions from the Preferences -> Sessions window
<Vlet> !ask | m1r
<ubottu> m1r: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sipior> hischild: hey, so why not just attach the wireless router to your main conection, and have everyone connect to it?
<miickee> dma is on yet my dvd playback is shitty, well no shitty but not aesthetically pleasing enough.
<Slart> crazy_bus: try shutting stuff down.. see if you can find whatever is causing this.. or see if it's using a lot cpu time.. (use top or something)
<Vlet> miickee: in what way?
<crazy_bus> Slart: already tried that and nothing is sticking out
<miickee> Well, unnatural looking with movement.
<miickee> A little "digital".
<Vlet> miickee: can you elaborate?
<hischild> sipior, the main connection is about 10 meters away, 2 stories high, no ground in between to run it. I am the most central person, and it comes in on wlan on his room, not mine.
<miickee> It's hard too dude, I mean it's a subjective thing.
<whileimhere> Slart I was going to use TWM just to boot into Advmenu for my arcade machine. Not for the family.
<Rampage> Under the session options tab there is only remember current appliactions and automatically remember when logging ouy
<miickee> I'm explaining to you how it looks
<sipior> hischild: ah well
<dropbear> Viden: no admin group? What group is defined in /etc/sudoers? sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<Vlet> miickee: perhaps you could try using VLC and playing around with the interlacing settings
<Slart> whileimhere: ah.. then twm might work.. and I don't think you have to worry about memory consumption and such.. not even if you only have 128Mb of memory
<miickee> I have tried.
<whileimhere> Slart: Just curious but will I be able to use my wireless in TWM if I try it on this desktop?
<miickee> Vlet: Can I talk to you in another window?
<m1r> Vlet: i installed 8.04 amd64 and have two wlan cards in it, rt2561/rt61 , rev 2 & rev3. it seems they cant conect to AP with speed more then 2Mb/s and they show max up to 11Mb/s , they both should work up to 54Mb/s. any tips how to fix this ?
<Vlet> miickee: no
<miickee> Damn.
<miickee> Vlet: Elaborate on deinterlacing settings.
<Slart> whileimhere: oh.. I have no idea... no clue at all.. I guess it would depend on the drivers for your wireless chip..
<rutgermasi> m1r: How did you know your connection rate is currently 2mbps?
<miickee> Because this "weirdness' in video is consistent in all my video players
<bazhang> language miickee
<whileimhere> slart: BRB going to give it a try
<m1r> rutgermasi: network manager
<Rafase282> can anyone help me configure samba?
<deiaccord> I am having problems getting remote syslog'ing to work. I have set SYSLOGD="-r" and restarted but no luck (port 514 still reports closed). Anyone help?
<rutgermasi> m1r: Network manager gives you 2mbps?
<Vlet> miickee: play the dvd using vlc, and in the video > Deinterlave menu, try out the different settings
<adac> In my notebook I have 512 ram. Since a while it was very slow and now I recoginzed that ubuntu shows me only 256 now. what can this cause? is there a memory test program that I can run?
<Viden> dropbear:  %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<hischild> sipior, also a direct cable to the server won't work :(
<m1r> rutgermasi: network information>2Mb/s , both card conected to same AP
<Viden> dropbear:  but i have no admin group ... just administrator
<miickee> Vlet: This is just great, I used to have sound playing dvds and now I don't.
<whileimhere> Slart: TWM does not show up in the GDM sessions
<PythonMan_> Greetings. I'm playing WoW with 2 different characters at the same time (same computer, just separate workspaces), but I'd like to be able to steer both (with different keys of course) at the same time. How would you go around solving this?
<rutgermasi> m1r: Could u try a speedtest on the internet? Like speedtest.net of .org, dont know which
<Vlet> miickee: well what did you do to break it?
<miickee> Well I don't know, seeing as the video was stuffy it's not like I used it all too often.
<wols> PythonMan_: do you have two videocards/monitors/mice/keyboards?
<miickee> I installed some updates and maybe that might be it.
<Slart> whileimhere: hmm..I've never actually used it ... at least not since I went to college.. did you restart X ?
<bazhang> PythonMan_, that is offtopic for here
<knaaa> can someone please tell me how to update my portage tree?
<m1r> rutgermasi: internet works without problem, it is connection from PC to AP that is slow
<Slart> knaaa: portage tree? gentoo?
<bazhang> knaaa, go to #gentoo
<whileimhere> I just logged out and then looked at the sessions. I did not reboot.
<wols> bazhang: not if he wants to do it under ubuntu
<dropbear> Viden: try grep admin /etc/group in a terminal
<miickee> Vlet: Any idea on how to check what is causing the non-sound and to recover it? Sound works in all apps but this
<wols> knaaa: apt-ge update
<rutgermasi> m1r: I know, but i want to test your connection from pc to internet
<wols> knaaa: apt-get update
<he11_knight> can i use network-manager-vpnc when i am connected throu CDMA?
<m1r> rutgermasi: i check now
<Vlet> miickee: which app is it not working in?
<yotsuba_> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu Studio comes with any video and audio codecs?
<miickee> Um vlc.
<miickee> And let me check the other movie players
<bazhang> yotsuba_, no non-free ones
<knaaa> can someone please tell me how to update my portage tree?
<whileimhere> Slart: Do you think re-booting would put it into the sessions menu?
<miickee> Ok sound works in movie player.
<Slart> whileimhere: it is a windows solution.. but I'd at least try restarting X..
<knaaa> can someone please tell me how to update my portage tree?
<miickee> But video is the worst in movie player
<PythonMan_> bazhang: I'm talking about it in an gnome environment
<whileimhere> Slart: okay be back in a few min
<Slart> whileimhere: ok
<bazhang> knaaa, please stop
<rutgermasi> m1r: im brb right now
<Smusiak> Any one here having problems with Miro and Compiz?
<no7up4u2> hi all
<Slart> knaaa: read what people are telling you...
<immesys> knaaa: ubuntu doesn't have portage, it uses apt-get
<knaaa> im on gentoo, how can i update it thereß
<m1r> rutgermasi: ok, checking line
<knaaa> ß
<knaaa> ?
<yotsuba_> Crap. I'm having a hard time getting any proprietary codecs onto a ubuntu system that is in no way connected to the internet, and never will be
<Slart> knaaa: ask the gentoo people? this is an ubuntu support channel
<STSX> Anybody have experience mapping keys on their keyboard? My "standby" key doesn't do anything, even though it seems to be mapped according to "xmodmap -pke". I can also run /etc/acpi/sleep.sh and prove the suspend function works on my computer. So how do I map my standby key to work?
<whileimhere> Slart: Umm actully I am going to wait a few minutes. I am ripping one of my cds to my mp3 player. Do you think that a cd rip would go faster in a wm like twm?
<Iraklis> hi, i am running ubuntu 8.04 and i have a problem with sound. first i hear something and after trying to open other files or anything like that =>>>> NO SOUND
<Buttercup> I'm on a live cd. How do I get access to root?
<Viden> dropbear:  ok that is weird, there is an admin group showing there, just not in the gui and not listed when you do groups.
<Vlet> !root | Buttercup
<ubottu> Buttercup: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Iraklis> helpppppp
<rutgermasi> Buttercup: Why do you need such access?
<Slart> whileimhere: I doubt it.. it doesn't really use the wm, afaik. unless it's opening, closing, resizing windows while it's ripping =)
<miickee> Vlet: movie player has very very limited video settings to change, which makes me think I will not use it.
<rutgermasi> m1r: im back
<Iraklis> ﻿Iraklis: hi, i am running ubuntu 8.04 and i have a problem with sound. first i hear something and after trying to open other files or anything like that =>>>> NO SOUND
<Iraklis> helpppppp
<Buttercup> ﻿rutgermasi: To forcibly mount my hard drive.
<Slart> !helpme | Iraklis
<ubottu> Iraklis: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Iraklis> alsa?
<m1r> rutgermasi: http://www.speedtest.net/result/271261974.png
<whileimhere> Slart: Ah I see. I did not know that. I just want a really really really light desktop when I work on my graphics and stuff as well.
<bazhang> !helpme | Iraklis
<Iraklis> tnx
<dropbear> Viden: that is weird. so if the gui fails...add the user2 via command line: sudo adduser user2 admin
<rutgermasi> m1r: What is your internet connection speed (give me upload and download please)?
<Nikunj93> how to enter suspend mode?
<Slart> whileimhere: the wm is just the top layer.. sure.. things might be a bit faster since you have more memory available for your other apps.. but it's still the same system  underneath
<yotsuba_> So I guess my next question would be: Is there an easy way to install many audio and video codecs to a non-internet connected system?
<Viden> dropbear:  thanks thats what i have done now.  thanks again
<immesys> I'm setting up a high-load samba server. Is there a particular file system that I should use or is ext3 the best?
<whileimhere> Slart: Any websites on how to improve this?
<m1r> rutgermasi: 2mbit dsl, i dont know exactly , 220kib/s max for download
<bazhang> yotsuba_, check out uck
<yotsuba_> thanks
<Slart> whileimhere: you mean cd-ripping? or just linux apps in general?
<whileimhere> Slart: Just in general
<crazy_bus> Slart: rebooting to see if that fixes it
<m1r> rutgermasi: oh, sry, this line is 1 Mbit
<bazhang> !uck | yotsuba_
<ubottu> yotsuba_: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<rutgermasi> m1r: And you get 2mbps if you connect your pc with a (utp) cable?
<m1r> rutgermasi: line is ok 100%
<sivel> Anyone know how to make the trash icon stay on the left with all of the other folder icons when using "cleanup by name"?
<biabia> my usb flash drive somehow became corrupted, and wont mount. is there a linux way to format/fix it? (also I cant seem to figure out the device name for it)
<rutgermasi> m1r: You ened not a better connection between your access point and your pc, or do you want to use file sharing within your internal network or do you care about few ms?
<jderemer> Is there a way to add a menu item, via file (NOT gui) where the other help buttons are under system?
<bazhang> biabia, fdisk
<Slart> whileimhere: well.. I would say that adding memory will speed things up much more than tweaking your system can.. kind of like putting stripes on an old Ford.. =) but sure.. there are lots of pages about tweaking your linux system out there
<Vlet> sivel: don't think you can
<Rampage> Hi, I can't seem to view/delete sessions from gnome-session-properties
<STSX> How can I map a key on my keyboard to run a script/command?
<m1r> rutgermasi: file sharing on netwrok, but is imposible with this speed
<Rampage> I can only save the current session
<Iraklis> running ubuntu 8.04 and i have problem with sound
<sivel> Vlet: yeah that is what I have found so far
<sivel> Vlet: think I may just remove the icon
<bazhang> !sound | Iraklis
<ubottu> Iraklis: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flynsarmy> Hi. when trying to go to smb://10.0.0.20/C$ it says 'failed to mount windows share'. I've been doing this for days and this is the first time i've gotten the error. Any ideas?
<whileimhere> Slart: I used DSL on one system and it was great but wouldnt recognize the wireless card just the etho card
<Slart> whileimhere: you can chose a file system that's more suitable for your usage.... you can remove modules you don't need from the kernel.. or even compile a kernel of your own
<Rampage> How can I restore the default session like on a fresh install
<bazhang> Rampage, create a new user
<Slart> whileimhere: mm.. did the wireless work with ubuntu?
<Rampage> thanks bazhang
<Iraklis> i dont have a problem with playing audio and all that stuff
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Is it usual for the contents or /usr to have root permissions only? I have just upgraded to Hardy Heron so I wonder if this is as a result of that or should it be that way?
<immesys> Flynsarmy: I also have problems with the C$ share, its actually a special share. Can you access other shares?
<whileimhere> Slart: Perfectly!
<rutgermasi> m1r: I dont think its your ubuntu, try searching on google or tweaking your access point by broadcasting it on a different channel
<Iraklis> i am using alsa mixer
<Iraklis> i think that its a bug
<Slart> JonathanEllis: sounds normal to me
<Flynsarmy> immesys: No. I tried F$ aswell but no dice. theyre just the drive letters on my PC
<MrBill> I'm looking at perhaps putting a thin client setup into place at home. But I'm not completely sure I understand how it will work, I just want to verify a few things with someone before I start to put the legwork into this. My understanding is that if I take my fastest PC and set it up as the "host" or server for this, that when logging in from a slower machine the programs I'm running will actually be running on the faster machine, and the displa
<MrBill> y of them simply sent to the thin client machine, is this correct?
<Iraklis> because if i log out and relogin sound will work fine
<immesys> Flynsarmy: avoid the shares with $ signs in them, all those are special shares
<biabia> bazhang: it says failed to mount, cant read superblock
<bazhang> !bugs | Iraklis
<ubottu> Iraklis: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dropbear> Flynsarmy: did you change the password on the windows box? is 10.0.0.20 a dynamic or static ip?
<m1r> rutgermasi: i have 2x AP , both works same, so cant be AP's
<Slart> JonathanEllis: I have rwxr-xr-x on my stuff in /usr
<bazhang> biabia, that sounds bad
<immesys> Flynsarmy: create your own share of a folder or of your C drive but give it a name
<whileimhere> Slart: There are versions of ubuntu that for some reason work spotty like the 8.04 has some issues with the wireless dropping but the 7.10 is perfect.
<Flynsarmy> dropbear: Didn't change password, 10.0.0.20 is static IP. I installed hardy updates today which might be the cause of it.
<biabia> bazhang: is there a way i can format it? its a 4gb flash drive
<Iraklis> i will try to understand first what i do and it lags and then i will submit it
<Iraklis> thnaks
<Tyczek> hi... i've got problem with frostwire on hardy: http://wklej.org/id/fb45314c8c
<Flynsarmy> immesys: Don't know how. Default config is <drive letter>$ so that's hwat i've always used
<bazhang> biabia, you can do so with  cfdisk in the terminal
<Slart> whileimhere: ah.. well.. seems there is hope then.. perhaps in the next version =)
<whileimhere> yeah that would be it. I won't bother with 8.04
<rutgermasi> m1r: have you tried another operating system as windows?
<dropbear> Flynsarmy: :) i seem to be having the same problem, just updated a few minutes ago !
<JonathanEllis> Slart: And /usr/share/doc? After upgrading to Hardy xsane will only work as root. I am trying to figure out where to change permissions and there is a readme.debian.gz file in /usr/share/doc/libsane but it only has root permissions and I dont know how to extract it at the command line
<whileimhere> Slart: I think I will be able to re-boot soon. I will tell you when I do.
<m1r> rutgermasi: yes
<biabia> bazhang: thanks i'll try that
<ArthurArchnix> I'm trying to get sounds to play for gnome events, like login, logout, clicks, etc... but they're not working. Sound works fine. I can also play the wav files directly through nautilus. It's only when I try to play them through the sound preferences dialog in gnome, or let gnome try to play them on logout that they don't work.
<rutgermasi> m1r: because i havent a solution for ubuntu
<immesys> Flynsarmy: the problem with those shares is that windows creats them with a different kind of authentication.
<Flynsarmy> dropbear: I can still remove desktop in and use the telnet server. its just samba that seems to be broken
<bazhang> biabia, be sure to choose the right disk :)
<v0lksman> anyone know how to disable forward/back mouse button actions in FF3?
<cyris|> Has the openssh-blacklist package been removed from the repo's? apt-cache search openssh-blacklist doesn't seem to find it
<m1r> rutgermasi: no problem m8, tnx for help, i look further on
<cyris|> and a simple apt-get install openssh-blacklist doesn't find it either
<immesys> Can someone reccomend a file system for a samba server?
<biabia> bazhang: ok
<Slart> JonathanEllis: same thing..
<bazhang> cifs immesys
<Slart> whileimhere: do that
<rutgermasi> immesys: ext3 :D
<Vlet> yes ^
<Flynsarmy> cyris|: it's in my apt-cache
<Edent> Can anyone help with wubi? It's not seeing an iso in the same dir.
<immesys> bazhang: Is it a matter of preference or are there differences
<cyris|> immesys, ext3 has always worked fine for me for samba
<Slart> JonathanEllis: gz is gzip.. just sudo gunzip filename.gz should do it
<bazhang> immesys, as opposed to smbfs? cifs seems to be the norm now
<cyris|> Flynsarmy, hrm ok. Am I typing the package name incorrectly?
<JonathanEllis> Slart: Thanks
<Flynsarmy> cyris|: openssh-blacklist
<whileimhere> Slart: Is there a stripped down secure version of Firefox? I am of course looking for secure but speedy replacements for lighter desktops.
<immesys> cyris|: yeah, I've never cared but now I have to make a server that caters for 400 pcs and its my ass if its slow
<gronne> any help with my network, please?
<hwilde> cyris|, just try   aptitude search openssh
<bazhang> immesys, you mean the hard drive for the server; my mistake is ext3; I was thinking of file shares
<m1r> gronne: whats the problem
<immesys> bazhang: its ok!
<hwilde> !find openssh-blacklist | cyris|
<ubottu> cyris|: Found: openssh-blacklist
<Vlet> whileimhere: Firefox IS the stripped down secure version :p
<Slart> whileimhere: there are some alternatives... epiphany, galeon are two.. don't know if they are faster or more secure though
<Archidiable> where i can tchat with french ?
<hwilde> !fr | Archidiable
<Vlet> !fr | Archidiable
<ubottu> Archidiable: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<rutgermasi> !fr
<crazy_bus> Slart: after I deleted the file and a reboot it all works now
<Archidiable> thx :d
<Vlet> I wiN!
<Flynsarmy> How do you get to the samba config? Maybe todays hardy updates removed hte password or something
<cyris|> hwilde, Flynsarmy I got it, just had to apt-get update
<bazhang> haha
<whileimhere> Oh I see.
<wols> Flynsarmy: man smbpasswd
<gronne> m1r: All of a sudden my xbox couldn't enter my ubuntu-pc's hdds
<rutgermasi> !welcome | gronne
<ubottu> gronne: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<wols> the config file is in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Slart> whileimhere: but try firefox with adblock and noscript.. removing all those flash ads will help things move along easier..
<rutgermasi> gronne: is it a 360?
<gronne> I'm not that new rutgermasi, but thanks :)
<cyris|> hwilde, besides installing the package, and maybe restarting openssh-server, any other configuration required ?
<Slart> crazy_bus: hmm.. well.. guess we'll never know what went wrong in the first place.. nice to hear it fixed itself though =)
<gronne> no the original with xbmc
<whileimhere> Slart Thanks for that suggestion I will definitly do that.
<m1r> gronne: sounds like sharing issue not network , cant help there but to check IP's of both machines
<ryse> hello
<Slart> whileimhere: you're welcome
<rutgermasi> !samba | gronne
<ubottu> gronne: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LuckyDK> Hi!
<Slart> !browser | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<LuckyDK> anybody know how to work SIS 771 on Ubuntu 8.04??
<gronne> mlr: Yes, sorry, I'm using samba, and it was working, but all of a sudden it stopped :/
<m1r> gronne: try share another folders and check samba, i was using ebox for that if i recall corectly
<Edent> !wubi | edent
<Hammer89> do the latest proprietary ATI drivers work well with a Radeon Xpress 200m?
<gronne> mlr: I've tried it.. It cannot find my shares at all... really strange
<belkinhelp2> help...i have two NIC and two routers with one PC running Gutsy.  I need an easy way to switch back and forth between NICs so that I can configure the routers.  What should I do?
<marcoantonio> Hello peaople, I need some help configuring Apache2 + PHP on Hardy Heron. When I try to open an .php file it gives me the option to download the file. Any clue?
<jrib> !lamp > marcoantonio (read the private message from ubottu)
<gronne> btw what's ebox?
<jrib> marcoantonio: follow the troubleshooting steps on the page ubottu has sent you
<belkinhelp2> !ifup
<ubottu> Factoid ifup not found
<m1r> gronne: !ebox
<cyris|> marcoantonio, most likely need to add that application type into your apache conf
<bazhang> !ebox | gronne
<ubottu> gronne: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<m1r> thnx bazhang :)
<bazhang> :)
<suki> hi, if i did a apt-get install kde, it installed loads of files, now if i want to remove kde (and all the other files it installed), how do i do it? :)
<belkinhelp2> ok...perhaps a more specific question would be....what is the quickest way to disable a NIC?
<gronne> thanks I check it up!
<bazhang> !puregnome | suki read this
<ubottu> suki read this: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<LuckyDK> Hardy Heron isn't compatible with SiS 771/671 !?!?
<Gullstad> I'm using the web-browser "Opera", but having some problems whit flash, java and mediaplayer plugins. Any good tutorials for this, or any here who can anserw me?
<thiebaude> suki:you might have to uninstall one at a time
<sortudo_78> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<belkinhelp2> ifdown istnworking for me
<thiebaude> suki:when i had kde thats what i had to do
<sortudo_78> please waht does that error mean ?
<thiebaude> suki:in synaptic
<Vlet> suki: sudo apt-get remove kde; sudo apt-get autoremove
<bazhang> no net sortudo_78
<thiebaude> thanks vlet
<Vlet> sortudo_78: what gave you that error?
<sortudo_78> bazhang: thank you very much for you help, thanks every one, this is a nice room!
<belkinhelp2> nm....amazing what a bit of searching on the web can do!
<bazhang> ;]
<belkinhelp2> but ill stick around just in case
<Nikunj93> how to suspend pc
<Nikunj93> ?
<tretle> hi, I was wondering if the terminal in ubuntu supports sound. Mainly because I am using an audible alert escape sequence in c and when I compile and execute I don't hear anything.
<stenudd> Hi, I was thinking how do I get my MX518 to configure my keys like in windows
<Dr_willis> tretle,  which terminal program? or ya mean the console?  the beeps are disabable abla. :)
<Nikunj93> how to enter suspend mode?
<Dr_willis> stenudd,  You might want to check out http://www.ollisalonen.com/btnx/ - Ive beenusing it to tweak my extra mouse buttons.
<marcoantonio> Thanks people!!!
<STSX> Anybody know how I can map a special key on my keyboard to execute a script/program?
<Nikunj93> ﻿how to enter suspend mode? anyone please please please reply!
<Dr_willis> stenudd,  i belive theres some ppa  site that has pacakges for that tool allready made for ubuntu also. but it wasent too hard to compile
<Dr_willis> stenudd,  it lets you map extra mouse buttons to all sorts of things.
<stenudd> Dr_willis, okey thx I think I need compile while Iam running gentoo
<Dr_willis> Nikunj93,  if i hit the power button it pops up a dialog that asks.... on my laptop
<adrian15> I need someone who has a Windows XP or Windows Vista in a NTFS partition to run these commands: http://pastebin.gulic.org/726 and paste somewhere the results. Anyone that still works with Windows boot? It's for a Super Grub Disk new option. Thank you.
<Dr_willis> stenudd,  yea. I compiled/installed that tool./. then found the ppa site
<bazhang> !windows | adrian15
<ubottu> adrian15: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<bazhang> adrian15, that is waaay offtopic here
<Nikunj93> Dr_willis: well my power button only gives options as : SHUTDOWN, HIBERNATE, LOG OUT, SWITCH USER, RESTART AND LOCK SCREEN
<adrian15> bazhang: the commands are run from Linux and Ubuntu is a Linux distribution as far as I know... although I recognise is a bit offtopic.
<MrBill> I'm looking at perhaps putting a thin client setup into place at home. But I'm not completely sure I understand how it will work, I just want to verify a few things with someone before I start to put the legwork into this. My understanding is that if I take my fastest PC and set it up as the "host" or server for this, that when logging in from a slower machine the programs I'm running will actually be running on the faster machine, and the displa
<MrBill> y of them simply sent to the thin client machine, is this correct?
<bazhang> adrian15, see if the folks in #ubuntu-offtopic can help
<adrian15> bazhang: ok, thank you
<Slart> MrBill: sounds right.. X can do this..or so I've heard
<Dr_willis> I dont even rember the differance between hibernate and suspend. - One is to ram, other is to swap. andyou need to have a lot of swap for that to work. -  of course Ive never had either one work very well.
<livingdaylight> can soemone help me create a launcher, please? when i do: " ﻿java -jar cgoban.jar" in a command line it launches an application. How do i in Applications menu create a gui launcher?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: you'd need to do absoulte paths
<ikonia> livingdaylight: as the launcher runs from the desktops cwd
<Nikunj93> well hibernate is SUSPEND mode??
<livingdaylight> ikonia: what and how do i do an absolute path?
<v0lksman> anyone happen to have an mx518 mouse working in Hardy?  Can you send me your Xorg.conf?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: for example /usr/bin/jar xvf /home/mr_user/myfile.jar
<rutgermasi> !thinclient
<ubottu> Factoid thinclient not found
<Dr_willis> Nikunj93,  theres so many different terms used - i get confused. there used to be 'suspend to ram' and 'suspend to disk'  disk was totally powerd down..   No idea if hibernate is to disk/nopower or not. There just WAY too many issues with the suspend/hibernate stuff
<gronne> I was trying to install ebox and this came up.. "sudo: unable to resolve host roffe" what does it mean?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: thats an absoulte path for the binary and the path to the jar file
<rutgermasi> MrBill: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<sortudo_78> definitively ubuntu does not work in my machine :(
<Dr_willis> !hostname | gronne
<ubottu> gronne: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<ikonia> gronne: you need to boot into recovery mode, add your machine hostname to a localhost address in /etc/hosts
<livingdaylight> ikonia: so if the file is in my home directory i do /usr/home/livingdaylight ﻿java -jar cgoban.jar ?
<Dr_willis> gronne,  your hostname and /etc/hosts file dont match up.
<ReVisions> so, there's a way to play PES on my ubuntu?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: no, re-read the example I gave you
<Flynsarmy> immesys: Changing the samba password fixes the problem
<ikonia> livingdaylight: absoulte paths to the binary and the file
<gronne> Thanks guys, maybe that's why my xbox can't get access to my pc's hdd!
<bazhang> ReVisions, what is pes
<ikonia> livingdaylight: /usr/bin/jar xvf /home/user/javfile.jar
<rutgermasi> !appdb | ReVisions
 * Dr_willis has No idea what PES is.
<ubottu> ReVisions: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Zyndrof> What does this error mean? [94.795136] ata3.00: exception Emask (...)     [94.795182] ata3.00 cmd c8/00 (...)     [94.795227] ata3.00: status: { DRDY } (...)
<Nikunj93> ﻿Dr_willis: well i want to power on my pc using the BIOS so what should i do suspend to RAM or suspend to DISK?
<ReVisions> Pro Evolution Soccer
<rutgermasi> !wine | ReVisions
<ubottu> ReVisions: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bazhang> ReVisions, see above
<charliebarley> I have a soundcard problem, I can't uncheck the mic tickbox..
<whileimhere> Slart: There is still no listing for the TWM in the Sessions option of GDM
<Dr_willis> Nikunj93,  disk -> no power at all needed. but it DOES need a large swap partition.
<charliebarley> how can I mod the configuration file manually?
<ikonia> charliebarley: use a text editor of your choice
<Nikunj93> ﻿Dr_willis: what do i need for power on?
<charliebarley> where's the configuration file for my sound cardd?
<charliebarley> it's alsa
<ikonia> charliebarley: use alsamixer
<charliebarley> right, i tried that.  I can't seem to disable the card....
<livingdaylight> ikonia: usr/bin/jar xvf /home/livingdaylight/cgoban.jat
<Slart> whileimhere: hmm... odd... hang on.. let me google a little
<charliebarley> i can mute all the other channels but the ExtMic i can't mute
<ikonia> livingdaylight: that looks better
<livingdaylight> ikonia: better?
<livingdaylight> ok
<whileimhere> Slart: Thanks.
<Dr_willis> Nikunj93,  huh?  suspend to ram - is a low power state.    i dont use either one any more under Linux. There was just way too many hassles with them.
<Dr_willis> !hibernate
<ubottu> Factoid hibernate not found
<Dr_willis> !suspend
<ubottu> Factoid suspend not found
<charliebarley> ﻿i can mute all the other channels but the ExtMic i can't mute
<liu_> hello
<charliebarley> and I can't disable ExtMic either
<charliebarley> can somone tell me where the soundcard's configuration file is located?
<livingdaylight> ikonia: failed to execute child process /usr/bin/jar no such file directory
<tacit> haha!
<Fogel1498> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sivik> how does one go about finding a key for a repository
<gronne> Dr_willis or ikonia: in etc/hostname it only says "roffe" and in etc/hosts it says more but the interesting would probably be this "127.0.0.1 localhost 127.0.1.1 roffe.WORKGROUP"
<mrglinux> How to Encrypt .tar.gz with a password in bash ?
<rutgermasi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto
<whileimhere> Slart: BRB Have to answer the door.
<charliebarley> so I guess there's no way to edit your sound card's configuration file?  I looked in xorg.conf and there's no sound card in there..
<ikonia> gronne: just add roffe 127.0.0.2 in /etc/hosts
<Slart> whileimhere: didn't find anything.. seems it's to easy to even write a howto for it..=) what happens if you run twm from a terminal?
<GhostFish> Anyone know why I keep having update manager HANG when I try and do updates or open synaptic Pacgage Manager
<bazhang> or even twm --replace
<rutgermasi> mrglinux: I think there isnt a way to encrypt tar.gz with the tar program
<m1r> ReVisions: i didnt have luck with PES6
<dbmoodb> hi a i heard that openssl is having a problem what do i do ?
<rutgermasi> mrglinux: tar.gz doesnt support password encrypted packages
<Nok^> can anyone help with a nvidia driver problem after upgrading to hardy?
<Sivik> Nok^: what card?
<Dr_willis> gronne,  127.0.0.1 needs to be the same as hostname  not hostname.WORKGROUP i belive
<bazhang> get the 4 updates today dbmoodb
<gronne> thanks ikonia, it sorted it, will see if it also fixed my xbox issue
<rutgermasi> dbmoodb: Wait, ive a dutch news site with solution
<mrglinux> rutgermasi what arishve can i encrypt with password?
<Nok^> Ii've tried 2 different cards: a 6800 and a 7800GT
<Sivik> Nok^: you have to install the new driver, nvidia-glx-new
<ReVisions> m1r, lot of time left ... mayb the new wine will we cant know
<rutgermasi> mrglinux: zip can i thought, but you can sign you files also with !pgp
<rutgermasi> !pgp
<ubottu> Factoid pgp not found
<GhostFish> Anyone know why I keep having update manager HANG when I try and do updates or open synaptic Pacgage Manager
<Nok^> both worked with gutsy... and with hardy... 'nvidia' doesn't work... only nv
<Dr_willis> gronne,  i normally have '127.0.0.1 MYHOSTNAME'   No idwea how ya got a 127.0.1.1
<Fogel1498> When I leave Ubuntu on for extended periods of time it freezes up. Does anyone know why this is?
<rutgermasi> dbmoodb: First upgrade your openssl packages
<Sivik> Fogel1498: have you done a ram check?
<Nok^> yes, I tried that, I tried manually using the one from nvidia's site, I tried envy
<Fogel1498> Uh, no. you mean like memtest86?
<Sivik> Fogel1498: yes
<mrglinux> rutgermasi how to create zip arshvie ? tar -cvvf ?
<Nok^> whenever I use the restricted nvidia driver... it always defaults to a horribly ugly low-graphics mode
<m1r> ReVisions: u can try ask on #wine and use their repository or try yourt luck with install
<mrglinux> rutgermasi and how to encrypt?
<Dr_willis> !info zip
<ubottu> zip (source: zip): Archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32-1 (hardy), package size 103 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Sivik> Fogel1498: sounds like either a ram program or harddrive problem
<gronne> Dr_willis: ok, I'll try and edit it.. I haven't done anything myself actually
<Fogel1498> Ok I'll get on it.
<rutgermasi> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Fogel1498> I'll be back later if it doesnt fix it ;-D
<rutgermasi> !encrypt
<ubottu> Factoid encrypt not found
<mikefizz> i want to change my screen settings but i do not see a screens and graphics thing in the admin menu
<Dr_willis> gronne,  ive never seen that 127.0.1.1 hostname.WORKGROUP befor. :)    it may be for somthing else ya got installed
<mrglinux> means tar -cvvf a.zip
<whileimhere> Slart: Im back
<bazhang> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<rutgermasi> dbmoodb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12069/
<dbmoodb> thank you
<Slart> whileimhere: ok.. what happens if you just run twm from a terminal?
<niki> hy. i am using xubuntu 8.04 on the ASUS eee.. but in my honest opinion it eats up a lot of memory even when i use wdm and fluxbox, not gdm+xfce it uses 120 MB of ram. what can i do to rip this down to about 60 MB ? or even less?
<whileimhere> Slart: It says twm:  another window manager is already running. on screen 0? twm:  unable to find any unmanaged video screens.
<bazhang> niki you seen the channel #eeepc or the wiki at www.eeeuser.com ? they have lots of info on that
<gronne> Dr_willis: well, it's computers after all :)
<ReVisions> niki, gnome-system-monitor and see what's taking u'r memory
<livingdaylight> ikonia: i did it, but it turned out to be easier than imagined
<Dr_willis> niki,  you could use jwm or some other uber light window manager also.
<niki> bazhang: i read that.. and done everything there.. the ony thing thaat could be done is to build an other ripped down kernel
<Slart> whileimhere: ok.. sounds reasonable.. can't really figure out why it doesn't show up in the sessions menu.. I tried a lot of different window managers for my server and I seem to recall logging in and out.. changing wm's
<livingdaylight> ikonia: instead of that really long command, simply: java -jar /pathto/cgoban.jar
<Kiltwork> can some one point me to where i can find out how to make a USB drive install OS? the on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick ; seems to work but it keeps failing cause it's looking for a cdrom when the iso, and files are on the USB drive?
<whileimhere> Slart: Yeah I will have to google how to add a wm to the sessions options.
<niki> ReVisions: :P i dont have that... ripped down :P but i have htop.. and the bigest is Xserver with about 1,7% which is 10 MB .
<lucio12345> hello i have installed ubuntu and in another partition XP  in the grub menu the entry for XP is not working properly
<Slart> whileimhere: do so.. sorry I can't be of more help
<lucio12345> is there a tool to discover the good XP partition and to fix the entry in grub?
<rutgermasi> Kiltwork: does ubuntu works?
<niki> sorry 4,5 %
<TuxPWNZ> Guys I know this might not be related to Ubuntu, but I'm having trouble using Google Earth on Ubuntu.
<TuxPWNZ> Cah anybody help me?
<rutgermasi> !earth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<sparr_> how do i make multiple opened-from-konqueror documents open in the same kate instance instead of starting a new one every time?  this worked before, and im not sure how i broke it
<niki> Dr_willis: thanx for the idea.. but i ame ok with fluxbox.. thats around 3 MB of ram and has lot more features than JWM wich uses around 1MB
<mikefizz> where is screen and graphics?
<rutgermasi> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Dr_willis> niki,  im testing out Puppy linux :) and i got my Ubuntu set up with jwm also.  so im more partial to jwm then flux for now.
<Kiltwork> Rutgermasi, yeah Ubuntu works, just when i select the install portion, it keeps tying to get a CDrom.
<Sivik> !key
<ubottu> Factoid key not found
<Dr_willis> niki,  of course theres 'matchbox' also.
<Kiltwork> crap (afk meeting)
<Sivik> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<rutgermasi> !software source
<ubottu> Factoid software source not found
<Pici> !msgthebot | rutgermasi
<ubottu> rutgermasi: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<rutgermasi> Kiltwork: system->admin->software sources
<ArthurArchnix> I can't set the clock in Hardy. I set it to Europe Helsinki, and the correct time, then after I reboot it's set to Europe Mariheim and off by two hours. Every time.
<rutgermasi> hehe :P
<TuxPWNZ> Guys, in Google Earth, the planet does not appear at all.
<niki> Dr_willis: Matchbox is not configurable enough for e to save screen space... :) but its a nice stuff ...
<tim167> hi, how do I make ubuntu bootable from a usb stick ?
<whileimhere> Slart: You have been a big help. Usually I never get any response to some of my strange questions.
<Sivik> how do you insert a repository key so it is verified
<TuxPWNZ> And I can't do anything, why is that?
<Pici> !usb | TuxPWNZ
<ubottu> TuxPWNZ: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pici> tim167: See above
<Pici> TuxPWNZ: Sorry, tab completion mishap
<tim167> Pici thanks
<niki> bytheway what is the system-tool-backends?
<TuxPWNZ> Pici: Huh?
<flo__> gjfkjhm
<bazhang> !en | flo__
<ubottu> flo__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pici> TuxPWNZ: Just forget I said anything ;)
<mikefizz> seriously guys, screens and graphics, it was in 7.10 but i cannot find it in 8.04
<belkinhelp2> im having a serious dysfunction here.  What is the easiest way to switch NICs on and off?
<TuxPWNZ> Pici: ok
<ArthurArchnix> omg.... I think tzdata is wrong.... that's one heckuva bug
<niki> is there any way to get the amount of memory used by the kernel?
<belkinhelp2> im a former windows user and it was pretty simple...just turn the NIC of choice off
<tim167> Pici isnt that about installing FROM a usb stick as opposed to installing TO a usb stick? or is that the same ?
<lucio12345> >	is there a tool to fix the grub menu searching for valid partitions in a disk?
<mikefizz> dont bother installing on a usb stick
<Pici> tim167: Try the second link
<mikefizz> its only marginally faster than running from a cd
<mikefizz> still annoying
<wols> lucio12345: update-grub perhaps
<mikefizz> still a pain to use grub with
<Daisuke_Ido> niki: go into network settings and disable the card (system > administration > network)
<lucio12345> let me try
<tim167> Pici, ok i see, :)
<yjlee> My 8.04 cannot reboot after doing software update through Update Manage. I got blank screen after the ubuntu logo. Can anyone help me to solve this problem?
<mikefizz> screens and graphics
<yjlee> Yesterday, someone suggested to edit the grub setting from (hd0,0) to (hd1,0), but it did not work.
<reza> salam
<mikefizz> so you know, i can see what im doing better? screens, and graphics
<niki> Daisuke_Ido: why?
<blame> yjlee: hit ctrl-alt-f2 , login and 'sudo reboot' - to restart
<ksbalaji> hi ! where can I get help for upgrading to HardyHeron? My update manager freezes after 'Distribution Upgrade message box.
<Daisuke_Ido> niki: you asked how to disable a nic, right?
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, have you tried updating from the terminal?
<Daisuke_Ido> niki: whoops, i can't read!
<Daisuke_Ido> it's early
<niki> no.. i asked for how to check the ammount of memory used by the kernel itself
<yjlee> I did ctrl-alt-f2, but nothing happens.
<yjlee> Screen is still blank.
<belkinhelp2> Daisuke_Ido....thank you
<blame> yjlee: try again, repeat the combo
<Shadu> How can i completely install my nvidia card (with the right drivers) or is this already done when i installed Hardy? (my card is a nvidia 8600M GT)
<Daisuke_Ido> belkinhelp2: you're welcome, even though there was an oops there somewhere
<ksbalaji> tactiklnuke I am advised to use upgrade manager when the message Upgrade available  is shown. But thereafter as I mentioned the thing freezes Pl advised
<yjlee> I tried many times, but not working. BWT, what is the combo?
<alexandremrj> hello everyone
<ksbalaji> pl advise
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, are you an administrator on the box or have sudo access?
<ct529> !mysqlworkbench
<ubottu> Factoid mysqlworkbench not found
<roxahris_> how do I kill I process I can't see?
<blame> yjlee: try ctrl-alto-backspace
<ct529> !mysql-workbench
<ubottu> Factoid mysql-workbench not found
<ksbalaji> I think I am in admn group
<niki> yjlee: does the recovery kernel boot?
<blame> roxahris_: ps uax |grep process-name
<Jack_Sparrow> ct529 please /msg ubotu privately
<Shadu> ﻿How can i completely install my nvidia card (with the right drivers) or is this already done when i installed Hardy? (my card is a nvidia 8600M GT)
<Blinkiz> I want in a easy way be able to move files as root inside nautilus. Does it exist a way?
<yjlee> Currently, my screen is blank. Reboot keyboard key combination does not work.
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, close the update manager and all other programs
<Vlet> Shadu: use the hardware drivers admin control panel
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, then open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<niki> Shadu: as far as i know.. rstricted drivers manager should do the trick after the install
<Jack_Sparrow> Blinkiz running nautilus as root  as in gksudo nautilus can be done but is dangerous.  If you are needing root all the time, you are probably doing something wrong
<yjlee> Do I need to turn off the power switch?
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, it wil then ask you for your admin pwd
<ksbalaji> tactikalnuke : the update manager wont close !
<Shadu> vlet: hmm seems its installed, but when i start the config window it errors coz of having no card it says..
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, open up a terminal window and "ps aux|grep update"
<Blinkiz> Jack_Sparrow, I don't need it all the time. Its just a few times when doing something in /etc. So it does not exist some switch or key combination inside nautilus to switch between normal user and root user?
<Joelito> Hi, I'm having freeze problems, using openoffice with firefox, after 1 minute using both, hardy freezes, any ideas why? I've using both apps in gutsy without a problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> Blinkiz no
<niki> Shadu: did you google around.. is that card supported..? that M in the name is for Mobile?
<tactikalnuke> do you see the update manager process running?
<niki> Shadu: does lspci lis your card?
<Shadu> niki: yeah its for mobile, and most forums say that my laptop (acer aspire 5920) is highly compitable with ubuntu
<niki> Joleito : firefox3?
<niki> Shadu: let me check
<Joelito> niki: Yes
<mrglinux> when i enter zip -e english.zip  and i enter password after taht i get this error= zip error: Nothing to do! (english.zip)
<ksbalaji> yes tactikalnuke the thing is on my task bar and I dont see the x button to close it.
<mikefizz> screens and graphics
<Sivik> !pam
<ubottu> Factoid pam not found
<niki> Joelito: try it with firefox 2... so we see if the problem is in firefox or ooo
<Shadu> niki: whats the full command? (started recently with ubuntu.. so i dont really know alot of the commands :P)
<yjlee> After updating using Update Manager, my 8.04 stopped working. Update manger told me to reboot the system, but when I did reboot, I got blank screen after the ubuntu logo.
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, did you open up a terminal window and type "ps aux|grep update" ???
<yjlee> Someone yesterday told me to change the Grub setting from (hd0,0) to (hd1,0), but it did not work.
<blame> mrglinux: its zip -e file_name.zip file-u-want-to-zip
<Joelito> niki: oh, I'll try that, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> yjlee blank screen sounds more like video settings than drive selection
<blame> yjlee: remove the nvidia driver
<nenette> alors
<yjlee> How can I fix this problem, Jack_Sparrow?
<yjlee> How can I remove nvidia driver, blame?
<Jack_Sparrow> see above..  Im kinda busy
<Sivik> yjlee: aptitude remove nvidia-glx
<Kiltwork> <rutgermasi> Kiltwork: system->admin->software sources ? sorry i don't follow.
<ksbalaji> after I hit return  I see -balaji    5385  0.0  1.4  37008 12688 ?        S    20:20   0:00 update-notifier
<ksbalaji> balaji    6001  0.0  0.0   2972   728 pts/0    R+   20:45   0:00 grep update
<ApOgEE-> any way to get bcm4303 workin on hardy?
<yjlee> Thanks, sivik, I will try this.
<mrglinux> blame i enter same= zip -e english.zip  and get password after that i get that error =zip error: Nothing to do! (english.zip)
<Sivik> ApOgEE-: via ndiswrapper or bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<rutgermasi> !Kiltwork: it is a desktop right?
<niki> Shadu: what driver does the manager install.. nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<Pici> rutgermasi: ignore the bot please, and try not to start sentences with !
<Sivik> niki: depends on which one you specify
<Sivik> niki: what card?
<Vlet> mrglinux: try unzip instead of zip
<ApOgEE-> Sivik: any way... which will work on my hardy kernel  2.6.24-16-generic
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, type "kill 5385"
<rutgermasi> Pici: sorry, was a mistake
<Jack_Sparrow> ApOgEE- Can you connect via hardwire to the internet...
<pappan> Greetings guys :)
<Sivik> ApOgEE-: the bcm43xx-fwcutter with the w_psta.o should work
<blame> mrglinux: you need to 1. specife the file's name like foo.zip 2. specife the target files or folder you want to zip: example: zip -e myfiles.zip /home/user/my_work/
<niki> Sivik: i dont have the problem.. Shadu has... and i ame hinking maybe the wrong friver is insstalled by him.. e needs the -new one
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, then retype the "ps aux|grep update" and let me know if the update-notifier is still there in the output
<ksbalaji> tactikalnuke,  after I hit return  I get this result  = balaji    5385  0.0  1.4  37008 12688 ?        S    20:20   0:00 update-notifier
<ksbalaji>  balaji    6001  0.0  0.0   2972   728 pts/0    R+   20:45   0:00 grep update
<Sivik> niki: well, i have a 8600 Gt and i am using the nvidia-glx-new and it works
<ApOgEE-> Jack_Sparrow: i'm connected hardwire
<Shadu> niki: i've got the -new one installed
<pappan> Can anyone tell me whether it is possible to mirror the third party software as well so that I can distribute in DVDs ?
<pappan> along with the pool - main universe and restricted ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ApOgEE- Mine worked after doing all my updates after install...
<ksbalaji> i did kill 5385
<blame> ksbalaji: pkill update-notifier
<Shadu> niki: but i got the compiz thing running and all.. and think i had to install some weird non-productive driver or something ?
<niki> Shadu: what dows lspci tell you about the card? did you reconfigure xxserver?
<ubuntuisloved> how can i locate all files owned by a user?
<tactikalnuke> ok, then just type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ksbalaji> now I get =balaji    6003  0.0  0.0   2972   728 pts/0    R+   20:49   0:00 grep update
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, after typeing "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it should ask for a password and then start to update
<MasseR> Is there a way to disable the new 'x-is-not-working-so-i-will-bug-you-forever-until-ubuntu-crashes' function?
<whileimhere> Slart: I found this site here and I need some help with it.
<niki> Shadu; i ame not in to that compizz thing... maybe Sivik can help
<whileimhere> Slart: http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/01/setting-up-twm-under-ubuntu/
<blame> ksbalaji: so you killed the process
<Sivik> I don't know compiz either
<a-v> How do I generate an SSL certificate for Apache2? There's no apache2-ssl-certificate on my system (with apache2 installed)
<Shadu> niki:  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1)
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, that is good...that means it stopped the update manager; try the above code ^
<Slart> whileimhere: ok.. looking at it now
<whileimhere> The command it wants me to issue in the cli won't take even when I sudo it.
<yjlee> I did "aptitude remove nvidia-glx" and reboot, but my system is not doing rebooting. I just stopped after showing "Restarting system" message.
<Sivik> Shadu: do you have the nvidia-glx-new installed
<kelvin911> when i run opera i got this ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<kelvin911> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Sivik> Shadu: that is the one i am using
<kelvin911> what do they mean?
<Sivik> Shadu: and i have the same card
<ApOgEE-> Jack_Sparrow: i've done sudo apt-get update
<Shadu> niki: i didnt config anything with the xserver thingy.. do i have to then to get it working ?
<Shadu> sivik: yeah i got the -new version installed
<ksbalaji> now I get =E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ksbalaji> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<drivetrax> http://gatos.sourceforge.net/supported_cards.php (would this help ATI video card users?)
<Sivik> Shadu: make sure in the xorg.conf file the driver says nvidia
<ApOgEE-> Jack_Sparrow: my laptop freeze if i don't blacklist b43legacy
<Sivik> ApOgEE-: are you using ndiswrapper?
<wols> ksbalaji: either you aren't running it under root or you are already are installing a program right now
<Shadu> sivik: gonna check now
<Goetmet> Is there some application to crate User's Manual for Linux ?
<psychoholic> it i get this error what does it mean?
<psychoholic> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<bazhang> ksbalaji, close add/remove or other
<Goetmet> Is there some application to crate User's Manual in Linux ?
<ApOgEE-> Sivik: i'm using ndiswrapper on my previous gutsy
<drivetrax> man
<Shadu> sivik: where is that file? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> ApOgEE- odd... I used the fwcutter way on guysty and it worked fine there.
<Sivik> Shadu: thats what i had to do to get it to work for full 3d
<Slart> whileimhere: ok... lets make it a bit easier.. are you running gnome now? or just plain text mode?
<psychoholic> sorry guess i shoudl explane
<Sivik> !PAM
<ubottu> Factoid pam not found
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, that means that another program is still using the package manager and you will have to find it and kill it
 * Sivik kicks the factoid
<whileimhere> I am in GNOME
<psychoholic> when i was intall mp3 suport on my kubuntu my wife closed it now i get a error when i try to install it
<bazhang> !fishing | Sivik
<ubottu> Sivik: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<sweetsinse> does anyone know how to change the system wide default shell
<sweetsinse> i need to change it to bash
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji,
<Slart> whileimhere: ok.. open a terminal and run this "gksudo gedit" it will ask for your user password, enter it
<drivetrax> bsh
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, do you have any other programs open or running?
<Shadu> sivik: well compiz is working fine, but i wanna try out the xserver thingy
<Slart> whileimhere: then copy those lines from the website.. starting with "[Desktop Entry]".. all the way down to "Type=Application"
<whileimhere> Slart: Okay its open
<Sivik> Shadu: not sure, mine works fine for the xserver, just make sure the xorg.conf says driver "nvidia" under display
<whileimhere> Slart okay.
<ksbalaji> tactikalnuke ! (and other friends ofcourse) How do I kill the other package manager programme ?
<ApOgEE-> Sivik: Jack_Sparrow , my card is --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5c5d8aa8
<whileimhere> Slart: I dont need the last line?
<Slart> whileimhere: then save the file as "/usr/share/xsessions/twm.desktop", you can copy paste the filename from the website
<Slart> whileimhere: nope
<Shadu> sivik: yeah but where is that xorg.conf file? cant find it atm :P
<ksbalaji> HI! I notice that the upgrade manager is still running - not able to stop it!?
<Sivik> ApOgEE-: go to #bcm43xx-users same server, and try their way, thats how i get my 4316 working correctly
<Sivik> Shadu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, go ahead and type "ps aux > ~/Desktop/ps_out.txt"
<Sivik> Shadu: locate is your friend
<whileimhere> Slart: okay here I go I will give it a shot now.
<Slart> whileimhere: good luck
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, and then goto http://www.pastebin.com and paste the output there and give me the url of it when you've done that
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, any questions?
<Shadu> sivik: Identifier	"Configured Video Device", Driver		"nvidia"
<Shadu> that ?
<Sivik> Shadu: yes
<ApOgEE-> Sivik: no such channel
<ksbalaji> tact pl bear with me. pl wait. I am trying to get it under control.
<MrObvious> Morning folks.
<Shadu> sivik: how can i restart the x server ?
<Gullstad> How get samba-mounts to look as own partiotion. Not just mountet to a folder?
<MrObvious> Shadu: CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, not a problem... i'm here to help
<Sivik> Shadu: what MrObvious said
<MrObvious> lol
<ksbalaji> after ="ps aux > ~/Desktop/ps_out.txt = there is no output.
<Slart> Gullstad: your hard drives are mounted to folders too
<tactikalnuke> it should have created a text file on your desktop called "ps_out.txt"
<danie1> hello..
<Slart> !hi | danie1
<ubottu> danie1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sivik> how does one install pam
<MrObvious> ubottu: Be polite.
<ubottu> Factoid be polite. not found
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, double-click it, copy the code, and then paste into box at http://www.pastebin.com and msg me the url
<MrObvious> !pam
<ubottu> Factoid pam not found
<Gullstad> !hi | Gullstad
<Slart> that must be the laziest shortcut for ubotu ever invented.. =)
<whileimhere> Slart: Sure did work for me.
<Shadu> sivik: this is the error im getting "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<Sivik> MrObvious: thats my problem, the factoid doesn't have anything on it
<MrObvious> Sivik: sudo apt-get install pam should do it.
<MrObvious> Sivik: lol
<Slart> whileimhere: yay.. and twm is everything you hoped for? =)
<Jack_Sparrow> !find pam
<ubottu> Found: language-pack-kde-pam, language-pack-kde-pam-base, libapache2-mod-auth-pam, libpam-cracklib, libpam-doc (and 77 others)
<whileimhere> Slart: Now to get it to give me a menu with all the programs in it. Right now the menu just has an exit  option.
<MrObvious> Sivik: There should be a wiki page floating around somewhere that contains instructions for what you need to do.
<danie1> my wireless lan card doesn't work under ubuntu 8.04 with wpa.. it's the wireless lan card of a thinkpad t42..:
<danie1> 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<niki> Shadu: you do that :P
<Gullstad> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Gullstad> !smbfls
<ubottu> Factoid smbfls not found
<Sivik> MrObvious: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5e79853
<ksbalaji> can I use this =force the misbehaving application quit = app to kill the update manager?
<Shadu> niki: done that.. and changed stuff in my xorg.conf or something.. then restarted it but still getting the error
<Jack_Sparrow> !fishing | Gullstad
<ubottu> Gullstad: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Slart> whileimhere: you're on your own there.. it should be some kind of config file somewhere.. or a man page
<Sivik> Shadu: do apt-get (aptitude) remove nvidia-glx and then install nvidia-glx-new
<whileimhere> Slart: Yep thanks for the assist! I can take the time to look now for the rest.
<Slart> whileimhere: you're welcome.. hope your project works out for you
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, i won't say that you can't force it...but that is not the way to do it
<ApOgEE-> Sivik: channel #bcm43xx-users is empty
<eix> can somebody please help me at installing ubuntu server in a chroot?
<ubuntuisloved> how can i locate all files owned by a user, is that possible?
<Shadu> sivik: its not installed so cant be removed :P
<Sivik> ApOgEE-: try bcm-users, sorry
<Sivik> Shadu: then go ahead and install it
<Sivik> Shadu: apt-get (aptitude) install nvidia-new-glx
<Sivik> Shadu: that could be your problem
<Shadu> sivik: why that (aptitude) ?
<Karagandinec> Zdes yest ruuusean pipel
<Sivik> aptitude and apt-get are pretty much the same thing, just an alternative of sort
<Sivik> i use aptitude install of apt-get
<Shadu> sivik: ah well, its already installed it says and im running the newest version of it..
<drivetrax> how to determine if the monitor, or video card is x.v. capeable?
<Shadu> sivik: should i try to reinstall the -new driver ?
<Sivik> Shadu: yes, thats why i told you to uninstall it
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, have you pasted the output there yet?
<Shadu> sivik: you said the normal one :P
<arakthor> My cron jobs don't always run -anyone have any ideas as to why that might happen?
<Gullstad> !smbfs
<ubottu> Factoid smbfs not found
<Goetmet> does anyone know some application to crate User's Manual in Linux ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gullstad Please stop that
<Sivik> Goetmet: what format?
<Slart> arakthor: try checking if it's cron not running them.. or your scripts failing..
<tactikalnuke> arakthor, they will either run or not....perhaps a mis-configuration of time/day?
<Gullstad> Jack_Sparrow: What?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fishing
<zippytech> any one have an idea how to find the file open by firefox profile
<Shadu> sivik: k its reinstalled
<Sivik> Goetmet: you can use openoffice or abiword or any text editing program to created user manuals
<Goetmet> Sivik: PDF? CHM? HTML?
<Daniell> all that fishes swimming in the water:)
<Shadu> sivik: still the error tho
<unstable> I have AMD 780G, and I'm running Ubuntu 8.04, how do I get this graphics card to work with HD with Ubuntu?
<Sivik> Shadu: restart the xsesseion
<Sivik> Shadu: not sure then
<Sivik> unstable: what card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gullstad As ubotu pointed out earlier, you can privately msg the bot if the information is for you
<unstable> Sivik: AMD 780G
<Sivik> unstable: onboard or ati or nvidia?
<drivetrax> xChat will not use my seamonkey to open links? I set the directory to load seamonkey, and I see the app in xchat
<Sivik> unstable: i bet the onboard card doesn't support 3D
<whileimhere> does anyone use TWM at all?
<Gullstad> Jack_Sparrow: It's one last search......
<Karagandinec> Hi
<unstable> drivetrax: #xchat
<drivetrax> k
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  only under extreme duress. :) why
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  if you want a uber light window manager. theres better options. like jwm.
<r> i need help with a laptop
<kenois> is the gutsy gibbon kernel compiled with smp support?
<ksbalaji> tactikalnuke :The text url is http://pastebin.com/d469b3b15
<Jack_Sparrow> kenois I do believe it is
<niki> how to check the ammount of memory used by the kernel itself
<niki> ?
<Sivik> top
<wy> damned windows... UTC never works well
<kenois> ok, *yarrr* Captain Sparrow
<MrObvious> niki: I like htop better. sudo apt-get install htop
<kenois> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> niki You will only get about 3.4 of 4 gig if you are running std desktop kernel
<niki> MrObvious: i use htop and see the memory used by the programs.. but not the amount used by the krnel
<Kujo> what is htop
<Sivik> MrObvious: yea, your back
<Sivik> MrObvious: http://pastebin.com/m3142ee6f
<r> i need to know if can run half-lfie engine on a command line or fluxbox
<Sivik> MrObvious: that is what i get when i do aptitude install pam
<psychoholic> anyone know how i can clean up broken packages?
<Karagandinec> Stable version UBUNTU ?????
<niki> Jack_Sparrow: i mean the memory used.. i have 512.. and i have 120 MB used.. and i want to know how much of that is used by the kernel itslf
<MrObvious> psychoholic: Try sudo apt-get auto-remove
<Vlet> r: yes you can
<psychoholic> nice thanks
<Dr_willis> r with wine..  you would do a 'wine /path/to/whatever.exe'   i dont know of any native linxu half life engines. yet.
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, give me a few moments to go through the output
<Karagandinec> Stable version UBUNTU ?????
<xago> hi team, have somebody configured correctly a lexmark printer model X 1270? I have had searched for a lot of sites and nobody has a real solution, at least not for me ;)
<Slart> !ru | Karagandinec
<ubottu> Karagandinec: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jack_Sparrow> niki I understood the question... and simply gave you a reference.  I do not know how to check it by itself
<psychoholic> thats weird it said invalid oporation
<r> is wine free
<whileimhere> What is  JWM? I want to use it when I want to run an emulator for my games.
<Slart> r: yes
<Vlet> r: yes
<psychoholic> the auto remove
<Slart> !jwm
<ubottu> Factoid jwm not found
<Slart> joes vindow manager
<Sivik> MrObvious: are you there?
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  a uber-small window manager.
<r> so is it "apt-get install WINE"
<Jack_Sparrow> Karagandinec Please dont repeat and ask your support question in as much detail as possible
<niki> Jack_Sparrow: :) ok... just i didnt understand your answer about the 4 Gigs
<Sivik> r or aptitude install wine
<Tyczek> hi, previously java was installing with ubuntu-restricted-extras, how to install it now?
<ksbalaji> tactikalnuke: sure and thanks for going thru it.
<Karagandinec> ok
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  i use it under Puppylinux, and Ubuntu for my laptop.
<whileimhere> Dr_willis: is it in synaptic?
<Sivik> Tyczek: make sure you have the repo available and then you can install it the same way
<MrObvious> Sivik: No clue man.
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  Yes. :) of course
<the0> If i install ubuntu on a powerbook (powerpc cpur) will all the applications work?
<Dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1.1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB
<Sivik> MrObvious: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> niki most people that ask that question have 4 gigs and want to know where the missing ram is
<psychoholic> lol got it not - in it....
<whileimhere> Going to give it a shot.
<Tyczek> Sivik, ok, i'll try
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  id perfer it to Twm. :)
<psychoholic> thanks MrObvious
<whileimhere> is it nearly as light?
<r> ok so currently i have hardy live cd so i need a live cd with fluxbox can do something like this??
<ron> any one had problems with firefox profies in use
<MrObvious> psychoholic: You're welcome.
<r> with the cd i have
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  to get a twm entry in your  sessions, you could just find gnome.desktop and copy/edit it to launch twm. OR you could just not use gdm, and edit your .xinitrc to launch exactly what you want when you do 'startx'
<Sivik> ron: just create a new profile or make sure firefox is still not running via ps aux
<MrObvious> Sivik: Sorry I'm not up on pam. lol
<epoxxy> i dont get any sound from www.youtube.com
<Sivik> r: no, you cannot install packages onto a live running os, you have to install before installing things like wine
<niki> Jack_Sparrow: i see. but what has the amount of ram that the kernel sees and can use... with the amount.. tht is actuaaly used by the kernel itseld.. not thhe programs... but ok :) i have seen this 4 gig question in a lot of forums to
<r> i really cant install ubuntu because i have boot loader other than the normal vesrions
<Sivik> niki: the kernel is probably not using a sig amount of ram and if you have 4 gb, don't worry about it
<whileimhere> Dr_willis will I need to also create one for the JWM?
<ron> done that but cannot find any firefox in use
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  if you are worrying about the size diff between those 2 tiny window managers... You really need to  get  to the junk yard and find a better machine. :) both are about as Minimal as they can get.  twm MIGHT be a little smaller..  but jwm is about as tiny as one can get and be easially useable.
<Vlet> r: why do you need fluxbox?
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  i dident have to.
<Sivik> r: what boot loader?
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, go ahead and type "sudo kill 5542" and "sudo kill 5911"
<r> only 256mb ram :-(
<niki> Sivik.. i have 512... so i care a lot :)
<whileimhere> okay I have installed it and will log out in a moment and try it. :)
<epoxxy> any ideas what to do to have sound in youtube at the same time as a mp3-song?
<Sivik> niki: then where did 4 gb come from?
<Vlet> r: oh... then running halflife might be... interesting
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  you do know that the .desktop files for the GDM sessions ONLY get read when GDM starts up (i think) you would need to restart GDM to get it to see any new sessions added. (I think, i may be wrong)
<r> its called "secure server boot"
<niki> Sivik: i didnt ask about this 4 Gig... i got it as an answer.. some misunderstanding on my question
<picca> does ubuntu desktop come with postgres installed by default?
<[Lowkey]> Could someone possibly help me install shoutcast?
<ron> i have 3 profiles that are in use and cannot find clear them
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  i customize/make all sorts of custom  gdm sessions. :) its rather easy
<Slart> picca: i doubt it
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, after that you should be able to go ahead and type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<whileimhere> Dr_willis I will reboot then?
<picca> Slart: perhaps the server edition
<Sivik> niki: ok, you want to know how much ram the actual kernel is using, right
<Slart> picca: perhaps... but it's easy to install
<pf> whoops
<niki> Sivik: hom much memory is used by the kernel bythaway.. becouse with 512Mb i do wory.. becouse i dont have any swap.. couse i have Solid State Disk .. not a hard disk
<picca> okay thanks
<niki> Sivik: yep..
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  or just alt-ctrl-backspace to force X to restart. or just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<pf> wasn't there a FAQ about having no sound in Flash?
<Slart> pf: are you using hardy?
<Sivik> niki: i don't think the kernel uses RAM persay like another application
<Omnius> In my Main Menu I lost the applications part and cannot get it back, I tried right clicking on it and choosing 'edit menu' but nothing happens, any Ideas?
<r> when you've helped him inform me
<r> brb
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, you could also just do "sudo kill -9 5542 5911"
<pf> Slart: yeah but my sound is fine, someone else had a problem with sound in youtube
<Slart> pf: ah.. nevermind then =)
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, if the above two do not work
<niki> Sivik.. then what uses 120MB of memory.. if i ad together al that used by the programs.. i dont even get 60
<whileimhere> Dr_willis thanks I will see what happens and report back
<niki> MB
<Sivik> what does top say
<ksbalaji> tactikalnuke ! Great It has started moving. Now I get  ..... a lot of stuff .....and=Need to get 12.4MB/524MB of archives.
<ksbalaji> After unpacking 301MB of additional disk space will be used.
<ksbalaji> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? =what to choose please?
<Sivik> niki: so you have 512 MB and currently only 120MB are being used?
<Sivik> ksbalaji: Y
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, answer "Y" with a capitol
<[Lowkey]> Could someone please help me install ShoutCast?
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, that will say "yes" to all
<patty> i have a problem startinf openldap on hardy heron  /etc/ldap/slapd.conf: line 64: invalid path: Permission denied
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, just make sure that you have the freespace  ;)
<Sivik> patty: change permissions on the file or run the command as root
<Dr_willis> !shoutcast
<ubottu> Factoid shoutcast not found
<Dr_willis> !find icecast
<ubottu> Found: icecast-server, icecast2
<tactikalnuke> !find iceweasel
<ubottu> Found: iceweasel-scrapbook
<patty> sivik slapd.conf ?
<ksbalaji> I have not done this =sudo kill -9 5542 5911 =can I stop the terminal and do it?
<niki> Sivik: yes
<Sivik> are you trying to edit the file or what?
<patty> no just start it
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, nope...no need to do it; that was only if the two kill commands didn't work right
<niki> and the programs use about 60MB in total
<Sivik> niki: then i wouldn't worry about it as you still have a nice percentage available
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, but you should be on the right road now  :) will there be anything else?
<eix> how can I specify a packages source that will fetch packages from CD-ROM?
<Sivik> then the kernel might be using 60 MB, i'm not sure how to go about setting how much it uses
<[Lowkey]> Dr_willis: Could you help me?
<megabyte405> Would any chaos result from having Hardy and Fedora 9 share a home partition?
<Sivik> eix: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mr_boo> how do i disable the transparent window feature in hardy (alt+scroll wheel)?
<Sivik> megabyte405: shouldn't
<ksbalaji> and what for =WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<ksbalaji>   openssl-blacklist ssl-cert xulrunner-1.9 sqlite3 gs-esp-x xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support
<ksbalaji> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<eix> Sivik: ok
<niki> Sivik: i ame working with Grapic Apps like Gimp and Inkscape... and i fdont have swap so i do worry
<dj_hamsta> i entered a wrong command in ubuntu, im working off putty with SSH now instead of being root@name:/home its just > where it wont take any commands
<niki> every MB counts
<dj_hamsta> how can i fix this ?
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, "Y"
<Sivik> niki: then that is going to be hard with 512 MB to edit photos, you need more RAM or a huge amount of swap
<patty> sivik :  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 245 2008-04-07 17:34 /etc/ldap/ldap.conf
<Sivik> patty: are you trying to edit that file?
<Omnius> How do I run the Main Menu editor from terminal?
<FatBoyVlad> Hi
<niki> Sivik; ASUS eee ... so RAM is not upgradeable :)
<patty> sivik : no , i just want to start slapd
<Sivik> sudo /etc/init.d/slapd start
<niki> i can edit photos with this amont.. but every MB counts realy
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, it's not usually a good idea to allow un-authenticated packages to be installed, unless you know they are good, but in this case, it could just be a missind md5
<Vlet> Omnius: run it normally, and use it to see what command is run to launch it
<bazhang> niki, you got 512mb or 1 gig
<vallhalla81> is there an alternative to wubi that i can put to disk for people that dont have a good internet speed?
<niki> bazhang: 1 gig
<Sivik> bazhang: she has 512
<patty> sivik : yes and i get /etc/ldap/slapd.conf: line 64: invalid path: Permission denied
<Sivik> niki: then that should be plenty to run gimp and stuff
<niki> Sivik: its a he ... but ok :P
<Omnius> Vlet: thats the prob I cant run it normally
<Sivik> niki: sorry
<Omnius> could some one check for me?
<FatBoyVlad> Cab someone help me set up my wireless connection on my laptop?
<bazhang> !uck | vallhalla81
<Sivik> patty: what does line 64 say in that file
<ubottu> vallhalla81: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<niki> 512
<niki> argh
<ksbalaji> tactikalnuke: Great help! thanks a lot. Am I upgraded now?!?!
<niki> i misundersttod
<patty> line 64 (directory      "/ldap_db")
<Vlet> Omnius: alacarte
 * delcoyote hi
<Omnius> Cheers
<vallhalla81> ﻿bazhang: thank you:)
<bazhang> niki, you can up that to 1 gig
<patty> and ldap_dcb is own by openldap
<niki> Bazhang; how.. asfar as i read in the docs.. the 4GSurf has soldered RAM
<Sivik> patty, does that folder exsist and if it does, what are the permissions of that folder, sounds like there is something wrong with the .conf file
<Tyczek> Sivik, it seems that repo is on... but it won't install :(
<bazhang> niki, the one without the cam?
<[Lowkey]> Is anyone familiar with ShoutCast and could help me install it?
<niki> bazhang: yes
<patty> sivik : folder exist and i just put 777 to the whole dir to see , no luck
<Sivik> niki: Asus laptops you can upgrade the ram, my old roommate had one and we could add or remove ram as we wanted
<Sivik> patty, not sure, i don't know that program
<Dr_willis> [Lowkey],  i see that icecast is in the repos..   Other then that.. No idea on shoutcast
<niki> Sivik: a 4G surf?
<patty> work fine on 7.10
<bazhang> niki, ah right that one cant be upped--have the non-surf here my bad
<FatBoyVlad> Hello??
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, just go ahead and restart, as new kernel and select Hardy 8.04 from grub when machine starts up and you should be good :)
<Ryuho> what's a good download helper for ubuntu/linux? (i.e. flashget on windows)
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, you're good...will there be anything else?
<patty> this thing just drive me nutz :)
<Phantal-> Does Ubuntu have any limitations on amount of memory it will allocate?  I've a 64-bit machine someone installed a 32-bit version of Ubuntu on awhile back, and it's believed the machine has 8gb of ram installed, but top only reports 4gb
<[Lowkey]> Thanks Dr_willis
<ksbalaji> tactikalnuke, I do not have any CD for this =Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080422.2)'in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter - I also deleted that ISO file since it was not working. Something serious?
<Vlet> FatBoyVlad: hello?
<RyanPrior> Ryuho: You can use flashget on Ubuntu firefox as well./
<bazhang> Ryuho, downthemall in firefox
<Ryuho> are they all extentions of firefox?
<Sivik> niki: yea, you cannot upgrade the ram, its not good to try and run photo editing on that limited amount of ram, you need at least 1 gig if not 2 gig to run that kind of stuff
<Vlet> !ask | FatBoyVlad
<ubottu> FatBoyVlad: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, that means that you have to remove the CD from the repository list
<bazhang> Ryuho, aye
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, hold on and I will help you with it
<AstralliS> does anyone know some web development tool for Ubuntu with good GUI?
<jadewolf> THis may or may not be a valid question, does anyone know a website or tutorial on how to create your own device drivers?
<niki> bazhang: but i need just an other 50 Megs.. nd as i have seen on my ubuntu server.. it can be like 32MB .. ot 110
<Sivik> niki: that computer isn't powerfull enough nor have enough hd space
<tzd> can someone please help me with a UUID issue at boot please? The partition mounts but every time i boot up a service menu is being run stating the specified UUID cannot be located
<Omnius> Is there a shortcut to bring up a terminal besides Alt + F2 ?
<Ryuho> bazhang is there anything independent ?
<fblade1987> hey guys i'm on 8.04 and i have a wifi problem, its sort of like the one where everyone seems to have the card showing up at 1m speed, i sorted that out now i have 54m speed but still my downloads seem to be extremly slow
<Sivik> Omnius: you can set that up
<RyanPrior> AstralliS: I use gedit, Inkscape, and Gimp for web development.
<niki> Sivik: i work on this for about 4 months now.. it has all tht  need
<FatBoyVlad> ﻿Vlet: Hi, Can you help me set up my wireless on my laptop? I'm not tech savvy:-(
<bazhang> Ryuho, for dl'ing what
<Sivik> FatBoyVlad: what card?
<RyanPrior> FatBoyVlad: No need to address a particular person. Address your questions to the channel, and if somebody knows the answer, they will respond.
<fblade1987> for example downloading of rapidshare some files for uni, which  are d/l at round 24kbs when if im on window i get around 200kbs
<Omnius> Sivik: I have lost the apps in main menu, how do i do that?
<jderu> i have a problem plz how can i reset my irc password?
<AstralliS> RyanPrior, may I start you on private?
<Sivik> niki: not sure, its just not smart to run that kind of memory and processor intense programs, such as gimp (linux) and photoshop (winblows) on that unpowerful of a machine
<Ryuho> bazhang anything, (not talking about torrents or p2p), i don't want to have my firefox open all the time
<Sivik> Omnius: what desktop manager?
<Omnius> gdm
<patty> sivik : do you have any direction i can look at ?
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, go to http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-package-management-with-synaptic-package-manager-in-ubuntu.html and follow the first few directions, and then DE-SELECT the cdrom drive as a sourece
<bazhang> Ryuho, wget
<whileimhere> Dr_willis: Well It looks like JWM did add itself to the GDM and on top of that the internet works really really fast. I have no clue why it would be faster in the JWM than in GNOME.
<niki> Sivik; why?
<Sivik> patty: no, i told you i don't know that program
<FatBoyVlad> I think its an Intel card but I'm not sure. The laptop is a Compaq 5233 duo core.
<fblade1987> can anyone help?
<RyanPrior> !helpme | fblade1987
<ubottu> fblade1987: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  it just seems faster? :) heh heh. or theres no compiz going perhaps
<Sivik> niki: because they are very intense and require a bunch of memory and cpu and it seems that cmputer isn't capible of handling it
<patty> thx sivik
<patty> anybody else can help on openldap
<Sivik> yw patty
<whileimhere> Dr_will: I dont mean the app opening or anything. I mean like load time.
<jderu> i have a problem plz how can i reset my irc password?
<niki> Sivik: use photoshop form verion 4.... that time i had a 233 Mhz maschine with 128 MB ram.... so... 900Mhz and 512 should be enough
<RyanPrior> jderu: /msg nickserv help
<Jeruvy> how do you remove drivers packages?
<whileimhere> Dr_willis: Is there a way to run apps in JWM without opening a terminal to execute each one?
<_moro_bana_> my vpn connection manager is failling to launch, its giving me failed to execute child process, help
<Sivik> well, yeah, older versions might work, but that doesn't mean once you start editing a bunch of photos, that the computer is going to be able to handle, thats probably the minimum requirements for the program
<patty> well i guess not :(
<tzd> anyone please?
<Sivik> tzd: if anyone can help, they will respond
<Sivik> tzd: have you tried searching the ubuntu wiki and google?
<niki> Sivik: i edit images up to 3700x2000 24bit and its ok. only the undo memory needs some clear sometimes
<tzd> Sivik: ok and yes, tried that first
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  this is linux... OF COURSE. :) jwm is very well documented, and its menus are customizable.. and you can add buttons to the 'tray' at the bottom to launch things
<Sivik> niki: then it sounds like you are fine
<Sivik> tzd: what was your question, i missed it, i will try and help
<niki> Sivik:
<[Lowkey]> Is there anyone who knows how to install shout cast who can help me? :(
<Sivik> yes niki:
<Chrysalis> there a way to individualy set /hide join/part/nick for separate channels?
<niki> Sivik: yes... but it would be better if i hve more..
<tactikalnuke> alright...well, I'm off for lunch
<Sivik> [Lowkey]: please don't repeat, if anyone can help you, they will
<tzd> Sivik: a UUID issue at boot. The partition mounts but every time i boot up a service menu is being run stating the specified UUID cannot be located
<Chrysalis> nm
<Sivik> niki: thats true
<Chrysalis> wrong channel
<Sivik> tzd: i don't even know what UUID is
<tactikalnuke> ksbalaji, you should be good, if you have any ?'s just ask the channel
<Sivik> tzd: sorry
<whileimhere> Dr_willis what would ever do without you?
<tzd> Sivik: ok np ;)
<whileimhere> :) LOL
<Sivik> niki: have you tried an OS like DSL that might use less memory for the kernel
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  i would suggest reading docs. : ) like I do.
<fblade1987> hey guys i'm on 8.04 and i have a wifi problem, its sort of like the one where everyone seems to have the card showing up at 1m speed, i sorted that out now i have 54m speed but still my downloads seem to be extremly slow
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<fblade1987> for example downloading of rapidshare some files for uni, which  are d/l at round 24kbs when if im on window i get around 200kbs
<niki> Sivik: i am able to work.. but it would be better if i coud run Ooo when i run Gimp.. becouse my colegues send me some information in doc format from some hard to understand reason
<ksbalaji> tactikalnuke thanks again for your help. I think I have to close this another apt manager for the message =Unable to get exclusive lock
<ksbalaji> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  jwm uses a rather straight forward layout of its config files  theres a example .jwmrc file somewhere you can tweak all ya want
<eix> Can somebody please help me with this debootstrap error? E: No such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/hardy
<chris___> nick
<chris___> NICK chrislazarus
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: i'll try that cmd as well... but I'm pretty sure i have the correct UUID for my partition
<whileimhere> Dr_willis: Thanks man. I think this will work out for what I want to do.
<niki> Sivik: yes and had problems with some hardware... like the 800x480 screen, and my wifi adapter
<Sivik> nik: i'm looking to see if i can find something that will tell you how much ram the kernel is using
<Sivik> niki: ok
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,    cp  /usr/share/doc/jwm/example.jwmrc.gz
<Dr_willis>       /home/username/.jwmrc   then edit .jwmrc all you want.
<Dr_willis> doh.. thats 1 long line. :)
<kabam> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me.  I am using Xubuntu on a Sony Laptop. Gutsy worked fine, Hardy is having an issue with the scroll wheel on my trackpad.  If I scroll up or down, it just keeps scrolling. It will switch my desktops, scroll through tabs, etc etc.  The only reference I have found to this problem is the comment here: http://www.progbox.co.uk/wordpress/?p=533#comment-118007  Does anyone have any ideas?
<niki> Sivik: maybe i do recompile the kernel.. but i am nt expeienced in that... so i would need some help
<_moro_bana_> can vpn connections manager be used to connect to windows pptp?
<Sivik> niki: cannot help you there, what window manager are you using, like kde or gnome?
<niki> fluxbox
<Sivik> ok, thats a low ram usage windows manager
<niki> 3MB memory used on that
<eml> Hey, I'm trying to use an application which uses MIDI to play some notes, could someone point me in the right direction to getting MIDI output working properly?
<zpzzlz> are you sending MIDI to a synthesizer?
<LimCore> which program is like firestarter (gui firewall configure + log viewer etc)  but more advanced?  the more flexible the better, preferably with option to by hand input some iptables rules if needed
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: yes i have the correct uuid according to "blkid" although i noticed a thing that differed. On all my other linux partitions there are this after: "SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"". On my faulty UUID partition there's only "TYPE="ext3" and not the sec_type...
<eml> You know, I have absolutely no idea. I'm trying to use a program through Wine which uses midi, that's all I know.
<eml> That was to zpzzlz
<niki> Sivik: i also swapped gdm to wdm... to have smaller memory footprint
<zpzzlz> eml, oh which program. midi worked for me automatically in wine
<Vlet> LimCore: if you want to get more advanced, you should just learn to control iptables from the commandline
<tim167> how do i make a partition 'active' ?
<drivetrax> tzd -- have you set permissions
<u007> hi, is there anyway for us to select the audio output filter for totem?
<eml> zpzzlz, It's called EarMaster, it's a tool for musicians to train their ears to more easily recognize pitch changes among other things
<H2OyJaBoN> hi
<eix> I would like to debootstrap Ubuntu Server Edition. What flavour should I start from? edgy?
<LimCore> Vlet: I can, but what about the log viewer. plus GUI is more comfy
<H2OyJaBoN> somebody has a dell xps m1530 laptop?
<drivetrax> tzd,  -- I found a script that can set you up, but it is an indirect way of using a device
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd Not sure what all has been done so far.. and I am still busy on another project
<Vlet> Limcore: Comfy = weak
 * LimCore replaces his computer chair with a sharp wooden sticks
<niki> brb
<tzd> drivetrax: hmm actually I'm unable to create a folder on it so i probably havent :/
<stoneDJay> Hi... my firefox simply dont open sites... no one...  It was working...
<zpzzlz> eml, ah so you play MIDI notes on a keyboard and it plays tones?
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: ok no worries
<drivetrax> tzd,  uuid needs permissions.. and root
<_moro_bana_> my vpn connection manager is failling to launch, its giving me failed to execute child process, help
<LimCore> Vlet: Im looking for a golden middle solution.  like, quickly click the rules from GUI, then tune by hand if needed
<eml> zpzzlz, Nah, I'm not sure how it works actually as I haven't been able to try it yet. http://earmaster.com/ I think it plays two melodies or something, and you decide which one has the higher pitch or something... and that's one of the 650 exercises
<drivetrax> tzd -- then sudo and set permissions somehow
<tzd> drivetrax: i've got this line in my fstab: UUID=XXX /media/sdc2 ext3 nouser,atime,auto,rw,nodev,exec,nosuid 0 2
<Sivik> niki: when you do top, hit ctrl-m and it will show you all progrms eating ram, that should help
<ddgoose> whats that pastebin url again?
<Sivik> ddgoose: pastebin.com works
<linkmaster03> someone highlight me
<tim167> how do i make a partition bootable ?
<Sivik> linkmaster03: hey
<linkmaster03> thanks
<BaudXP> I just reboot my machine, and I only get "ACPI: looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found" followed by a system hang
<Vlet> LimCore: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=iptables+gui&btnG=Google+Search
<Sivik> tim167: in the fdisk /dev/device, there should be a help to show you how
<Dr_willis> tzd,  if you are going to mount based on UUID, you might want  to mount to a better name then /media/sdc2  :)
<BaudXP> any ideas>
<drivetrax> tzd -- get to root, then click the device.. if you can see it, and then right click, and try to set permissions
<LimCore> Vlet: erm, thanks.
<ddgoose> thanks
<LimCore> :)
<tzd> Dr_willis: oh how come? I just use it since it was the only way... well with /dev/... it went crazy
<tim167> Sivik: i tried that but it says the partition is of type 'empty', although i formatted it to fat32 with gparted
<bentob0x> how can you see the packaged you didn't want to update and now ubuntu doesn't offer you to update them anymore?
<tzd> drivetrax: ok, i'll try that
<exoide> set hide email on
<patty> anybody can help with openldap ?
<Dr_willis> tzd,  why give it such a bland name? :) if you where mounting /dev/sda1 to sda1 ok... but  that drive dosent have to be sdc2 in fact it may actually be /dev/sdd2 or somthing.
<tzd> Dr_willis: ah, i get your point... well i gotten used to it now so :)
<Dr_willis> tzd,  call it '/media/DataDisk' or somthing usefull. heh
<zpzzlz> eml, it looks like that program sends MIDI data. i think you would connect the MIDI out from WINE to some synthesizer to actually hear any sound
<drivetrax> tzd,  -- here is url for Devlabel -- http://techpubs.sgi.com/library/tpl/cgi-bin/getdoc.cgi?coll=linux&db=man&fname=/usr/share/catman/man8/devlabel.8.html
<Gaudi> is there anyone who knows why the hardy heron doesn't shut down?
<yandexx> Hello, what package do I need to install that has "stdio.h" and other std library files for C?
<andajo> hola a todos
<BaudXP> Gaudi: I had that problem, and now I cant boot up at all.
<Pici> yandexx: build-essential
<BaudXP> apparently nobody knows why
<sa125> anyone knows how to run the shutdown gui from terminal?
<fblade1987> is there away to downgrade my ubuntu version to a 7.10?
<yandexx> Pici: thanks a lot!
<Gaudi> BaudXP i think that the hardy heron is not as good as gutsy gibbon
<Gaudi> is there anyone who knows why the hardy heron doesn't shut down?
<nikin> back.. i was looking around and as i see the memory used by xserver is not seen correctly by htop... it says 3,7% of 512 wich is about 20MB but the difference between started xserver and no xserver is about 50MB
<ksbalaji> Thanks friends. I leave now. Again a special thanks to tactikalnuke who has already left - whose  guidance I followed for my upgrade to HardyHeron.
<eml> zpzzlz, Hmm, any idea how to accomplish that?
<sa125> Gaudi - I had a similar problem and re-installed the gnome-power-manager... now it seems to be fine
<tzd> drivetrax: i've just added myself as owner of the drive and now i'm able to create folders etc on it. Will haev to reboot to find out if it really works. Had a quick look on that website as well. Looks really interesting! Thanks for your help so far! brb, rs :)
<zpzzlz> eml, if you have an external synth you can plug a midi cable into that. otherwise maybe using jack or something you can route the midi to a software synth
<Vlet> Gaudi, BaudXP: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleeding_edge ;)
<zpzzlz> eml, i haven't really tried it myself
<Gaudi> i'll try it, sal25
<sa125> my problem was that it took forever to start the shutdown down GUI, but give it a shot
<SuperLag> LVM. Do you have to create partitions *first*, then add them to LVM?
<Strake> Hey guys - When I run wbinfo -t when setting up pptp I get "Could not check secret" error - anybody know why?
<nikin> is there any way to get the xserver use less memory?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. someone today was trying to update his 'transmission' and i just noticed there is a update to it in the repos. :0
<SuperLag> I thought you had to say you wanted to use the entire physical disk for LVM, then create LVs on it
<SuperLag> but if I say I want to use guided, and use the entire disk for LVM, it creates one large partition
<ikonia> SuperLag: for lvm using the entire disk is better than partitions
<SuperLag> ikonia: right, but how do I then keep /var and /home separate?
<ikonia> SuperLag: seperate from what ?
<SuperLag> from /
<drivetrax> superego,  has to partition the various folders.. /swap.. must be there
<ikonia> SuperLag: (I only picked up half your question - sorry)
<Gaudi> Vlet we talk about a stable release!!!
<drivetrax> uh SuperLag  partition the correct folders.. directories for your OS
<SFauconnier> anyone who has SB Live! sound card working in hardy heron?
<eml> zpzzlz, Hmm okay... well no I don't have that. You know I just want to play the midi sound it produces in my speakers... :)
<jaffarkelshac> can vidalia/tor with with irc
<zpzzlz> eml, MIDI is not sound, it's events like "note on C#"
<Shadu> How can i kill a program that is stuck and doesnt show up in processmanager ?
<zpzzlz> eml, a synthesizer takes MIDI and turns it into sound
<jaffarkelshac> if you know the program name use killall program
<Pici> !tor-gpg | jaffarkelshac
<ubottu> jaffarkelshac: You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<node357> Shadu, try xkill
<yaman> hi i need help here plz i am facing a problem when i am trying to use the synaptic it's telling "W: Failed to fetch cdrom  - - " an i have the ubuntu 6 cd inserted in the driver !! when i tried the apt-cdrom add it's telling me also can't mount the cdrom ? any help?
<ms1989> ok I have a question about wifi in ubuntu 8.04
<eml> zpzzlz, Oh. No way to just play that through my speaker then? Sounds kind of overkill to use external hardware, afaik the people I know who uses that program just uses it without having installed anything (they use Windows XP though).
<jaffarkelshac> cheers Pici
<rinaldi_> hi, i installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop bit I want to go back to and stay with gnome. When I select gnome session everythings fine except now which I pres the power off button, there is no option to restart or shutdown. any ideas?
<ikonia> rinaldi_: one moment, this is normally a theme issue
<Shadu> node357: how does that command work?
<drivetrax> cdrom is a device... find out if you can see the device.. then, if not mount the device
<tim167> hi, i am trying to make a bootable partition as in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent, but with fdisk it doesnt work, how do i do that with gparted ?
 * ASUS-tek ms1989 u dont meed to ask question to ask ur question
<node357> Shadu, it turns your cursor into a skull and crossbones... you use it on the program window to shut that program down
<yaman> drivetrax: every thing is working fine just the apt-get and synaptic
<Shadu> node357, its a program i gotta install?
<node357> Shadu, nope
<laeg> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ikonia> rinaldi_:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2457090&postcount=8
<Shadu> node357: ah found it, but didnt kill it :/
<laeg> (i already know it's for someone else) :P
<ikonia> rinaldi_: follow that post and it will fix it
<Jeruvy> If I do a fresh install of hardy, and my home is on another disk/partition, can I preserve that?
<node357> Shadu, :( no idea then
<drivetrax> yaman - give a look on ubuntu forums.. about apt-get from..
<rinaldi_> ikonia: :)
<Shadu> node357, ah now its closed, thx :)
<node357> yay
<zpzzlz> eml, oh i guess that would use Windows built-in midi synthesizer
<eml> zpzzlz, I see
<Shadu> now to fix my other problem :P
<Fenix|work> Greetings
<zpzzlz> eml, i suppose Wine doesn't have that
<Fenix|work> quick question
<eml> So what I need to do is "just" set up a software synthesizer
<eml> Damn
<Fenix|work> how do I remove all the packages as part of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<zpzzlz> eml, i heard of one called timidity but never got to work
<eml> Kay, thanks
<yaman> drivetrax: another qustion plz how can i update to 7 ?
<rinaldi_> ikonia: ok, for some reason kdm is being used instead of gdm. how would I change it back?
<ikonia> rinaldi_: ahhh, now we are getting somewhere
<ikonia> rinaldi_: one moment, I have a forum thread for you on that too
<zpzzlz> cool...looks like it's in ubnutu
<drivetrax> yaman - apt-get primer.. good read. http://www.linux.com/articles/113879
<patty> anybody who can help with an openldap problem
<ms1989> how do you make your wifi card work, I have ubuntu 8.04 and RTL8187 b wifi card
<yaman> drivetrax: thanx
<drivetrax> yaman,  -- what Linux you have now, or will this be clean install.
<zpzzlz> !TiMidity
<ubottu> Factoid timidity not found
<zpzzlz> !TiMidity++
<ubottu> Factoid timidity++ not found
<eml> Yep, am installing it
<sarkie> Hi Guys, where is Netbeans directory located? Not the .netbeans the actual application etc..
<yaman> drivetrax: now i have the 6 edge
<L2L> anyone got a good site for rolling ff3 back to ff2 on hardy?
<ikonia> rinaldi_: can't find it, but ir you go "system --> administation --> login window" you should be able to select it to that
<ikonia> L2L: you don't need a site, just install the firefox2 package from synatpci
<ikonia> synaptic
<L2L> over 3?
<dj_hamsta> what is a good manager for the ubuntu platform that will enable me to edit system esentials such as ftp, apache, mysql ?
<ikonia> L2L: id doesn't do it over 3
<Fenix|work> how do I uninstall all of ubuntu-desktop?
<L2L> kk
<ikonia> dj_hamsta: what do you mean "edit them"
<ms1989> Does anybody know how to install the Realtek driver for RTL8187 b card, I got ubunutu 8.04 64 bit
<ikonia> Fenix|work: remove the package ubuntu-desktop
<rinaldi_> ikonia: it sinply says gdm isn't running so I can't change the setup
<ikonia> rinaldi_: ah, thats annoying
<ikonia> rinaldi_: there is a config for that, one moment
<Fenix|work> ikonia, that just is removing the metapackage... not all of the packages as part of the metapackage
<whileimhere> Is 752Kbps decent download speed for DSL? Is 126 Kbps decent upload speed for DSL?
<dj_hamsta> ikonia: configure/edit i rember i had one installed previously but unable to remember the name, accessible via http on port 1000 i believe
<Fenix|work> autoremove does nothing either
<drivetrax> yaman,  from dege .... update it with regular way.. all the way... You will have to read about the Ubuntu update process.. to be able to then UPgrade for gutsy.. or to Hardy
<ikonia> Fenix|work: yes, correct, he didn't say he wanted everything else
<drivetrax> er.. from Edgey
<Jeruvy> If I do a fresh install of hardy, and my home is on another disk/partition, can I preserve that?
<tyler> hey i shared a drive on a server computer....how do i mount this on my client computer....i can see my smb windows shares but not the nfs share
<Fenix|work> ikonia, actually I did ;)  I said all of ...
<Fenix|work> hehe
<ikonia> dj_hamsta: you mean things like cpanel
<eml> zpzzlz, I installed tidimity, worked out of the box :)
<ikonia> Fenix|work: I didn't see that, apologies
<dj_hamsta> ah there we go
<dj_hamsta> cpanel
<yaman> drivetrax: thanx
<dj_hamsta> thats it
<dj_hamsta> thanks
<FloodBot1> dj_hamsta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ms1989> anybody want to help me with a driver problem?
<ikonia> Fenix|work: remove something that gnome depends on and it will remove gnome
<zpzzlz> eml, cool!
<dj_hamsta> grr wait its not cpanel, it was something else that was free
<eml> zpzzlz, Yep :) thanks!
<Fenix|work> I want to remove gnome, x, everything.  I just want a console
<ikonia> dj_hamsta: you don't want to use tools like that
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeruvy yes...
<ikonia> dj_hamsta: things like that are security issues and mess up your system
<rinaldi_> !ask | ms1989
<ubottu> ms1989: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tyler> where do i find my nfs shares?
<ikonia> dj_hamsta: I don't recommmend any, but ebox is the one that ubuntu is pushing
<drivetrax> yaman,  -- all in Ubuntu forums.. ubuntu community " updating, or ' upgrade from (your current) distro
<ikonia> tyler: what do you mean, where do you find them ?
<fblade1987> hey guys i'm on 8.04 and i have a wifi problem, its sort of like the one where everyone seems to have the card showing up at 1m speed, i sorted that out now i have 54m speed but still my downloads seem to be extremly slow
<ms1989> I have a realtek RTL 8187b card and it doesn't  work can anybody help me?
<tyler> well one computer on my network...i typed shares-admin and then shared a drive via nfs....now i wanna acess that drive on a different computer....i can see the smb shares but not nfs
<mrpockets> 8.04 is the DEVIL!
<ikonia> fblade1987: maybe the host, maybe the source, maybe your isp, maybe a limitation of the driver
<ikonia> mrpockets: please don't make nonsense comments like that
<Jack_Sparrow> mrpockets Not appreciated..
<Yulo> hola, alguien habla eapañol?
<laeg> is a hard firewall necessary when running linux and a single computer?
<AstralliS>  I need some GUI tool for web design, so...
<ikonia> rinaldi_:
<Pici> !es | Yulo
<ubottu> Yulo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ikonia> rinaldi_:
<ikonia> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | Yulo
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laeg> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<fblade1987> for example downloading of rapidshare some files for uni, which  are d/l at round 24kbs when if im on window i get around 200kbs
<ikonia> rinaldi_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95275&highlight=gdm+default
<Yulo> necesito conectar a irc.cl
<Yulo> y no pasa nada
<fblade1987> maybe even 1 mg
<rinaldi_> ikonia:  thanks
<tyler> ikonia: u know what im talking about
<fblade1987> I am on a 10m connection
<ikonia> tyler: I'm sorry I don't
<leif_> is it posible to run 2 screen on ubunto
<ikonia> fblade1987: maybe a limitaton of the driver
<tyler> ikonia: I JUST WANNA SHARE FILES...
<ikonia> tyler: typing in caps won't help you share files
<tyler> lol
<Jeruvy> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<rinaldi_> ms1989: well what exactly is the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tyler> can anybody help me here
<Dvyjones> Where is firmware in ubuntu stored?
<fblade1987> is there a way to resolve it then? i have a rt500 wifi
<ikonia> Dvyjones: firmware for what
<ms1989> I can't connect to a wifi network
<ikonia> fblade1987: as I said it could be one of many things
<Dvyjones> ikonia: Wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler repeating, using caps and lol shorthand will NOT get you a quicker answer
<mrpockets> LOL
<dj_hamsta> ah! its webmin
<mrpockets> WOW
<mrpockets> sry
<dj_hamsta> i was looking for webmin
<tyler> haha sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Shadu> How can i make nm-applet auto start? (tried adding /usr/bin/nm-applet to rc.local but doesnt work)
<Vlet> Dvyjones: firmware is the software that lives on your hardware. it's not stored anywhere in ubuntu.
<tyler> frustered
<ikonia> dj_hamsta: webmin is not a good idea
<niki0815> hi
<dj_hamsta> but i love webmin..
<rinaldi_> ms1989: well does it find any networks at all, is your wireless card detected?
<dj_hamsta> why bad ?
<ikonia> Dvyjones: lisr/firmware normally
<Vlet> Shadu: look at your 'session' control panel
<ikonia> dj_hamsta: for the reasons I said earlier
<dj_hamsta> meh
<tyler> where can i access my nfs shares
<ms1989> I don't really know
<Jeruvy> is there a more comprehensive firewall gui than firestarter?
<linkmaster03> how do i switch between windows in retawq?
<ikonia> tyler: you can mount them
<dj_hamsta> VHCS?
<ikonia> tyler: from a remote server
<Shadu> vlet: ah thx it should work now
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeruvy firestarter is not a firewall..  it is an iptable manager.
<fblade1987> how can i find out what's causing it then? is there any debugging tools that will tell me
<ZeroA4> I have a Acer Ferrari 4005 and the card reader is not working but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerFerrari4005WLMi say it does! am I missing something ?
<Vlet> tyler: you want to find your nfs shares?
<tyler> ikonia: yes i understand that...where can i access them on my client pc....i go to network under computer and i dont see them
<rinaldi_> ms1989: ok, check if your card is finding any access points by clicking on the network icon on the top right panel.
<surial> This is weird: Since updating ubuntu, samba is no longer turning symlinks into actual links; instead I get a file on os x. I checked smb.conf and there's no follow symlinks = no. Is there something else that might cause this? I checked - the directory linked to is rwxr-xr-x.
<Jeruvy> Jack_Sparrow: I understand that, but is there anything better?
<tyler> vlet: yes i can find my smb windows shares but not the nfs ones
<ikonia> tyler: places --> connect to
<Vlet> tyler: what do you mean by 'find them'?
<linkmaster03> how do i switch between windows in retawq?
<Larrxi> my /dev/input/mouse0 resets the group i set it to when i restart my computer
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeruvy guarddog perhaps, or just learn how to setup iptable manually
<ikonia> Larrxi: how are you changing the group
<Draggin> Hi there - I have Sun Java 1.7.0 installed on my system, but it seems I need to have 1.6.0 in order to run an application (Aptana) properly. Could anyone advise me about how to 'downgrade' my Java? Will 1.6.0 be listed in Synaptic, or how do I install it?
<tyler> vlet: like if u go to networks it will show what drives on other machines in ur network are shared
<rinaldi_> ms1989: is it a usb wireless card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeruvy are you trying to do something specific, or is this a Windows HAngover..
<Jeruvy> Jack_Sparrow: I've used lokkit.  I can also use iptables directly via python.  But its not for me :)
<ikonia> tyler: nfs does not advertise it's self like samba
<ovidiu> hi
<ovidiu> I have a little problem
<zpzzlz> is MPX going into the next Xorg?
<ikonia> tyler: you have to tell it where to connect
<ms1989> My windows says it's that but it's build in
<tyler> ikonia: i go to connect to server and nfs is not an option in the service type
<ikonia> tyler: then install nfs-client package
<Jeruvy> Jack_Sparrow: I have a desktop to give out and they didn't like firestarter.  I don't think my choices are very good so I'm seeking alternates
<surial> Draggin: I'm not 100% sure but multiple versions of java should be able to co-exist. There is also no java7, there's 'the latest openjdk alpha' which is closer to 7 to 6. But the feature set for java7 hasn't even been decided yet.
<ovidiu> when I start Ubuntu 8.04, GDM appears. I insert the username and password, and X server restarts
<ZeroA4> I have a Acer Ferrari 4005 and the card reader is not working but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerFerrari4005WLMi say it does! am I missing something ? do i need to aticvate something ?
<klepto> Hi, Why when I try to install ubuntu on a 40 gig partition, it says run out of space? how much space does ubuntu need?
<ovidiu> I insert again username and password and the system is starting
<ikonia> tyler: nfs-common package sorry
<ovidiu> why is happening that?
<leif_> any one can help me whit gettin my 2 screen to work
<rinaldi_> ms1989: type "lspci" into terminal. do you see your card?
<luis_lopez> hi all, question: do I have to change my launchpad keys because the recent security advisory?
<Draggin> surial - okay, that's actually great, since I like to have the latest versions of software, but if I can have an old and a new one in order to make my app work, that's super.  But again - I'm not 100% sure how to go about installing 1.6.0...
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeruvy Perhaps you are not explaining it to them well enough .  Most new users are less safe with firestarter or any iptable manager than if they just let the system take care of things by itself
<klepto> HOW MUCH SPACE DOES UBUNTU NEED TO INSTALL????????
<tyler> ikonia: its alread y installed
<surial> Well, java7 is not 'the latest version'. It's an alpha that might or might not even work.
<klepto> HOW MUCH SPACE DOES UBUNTU NEED TO INSTALL????????
<klepto> HOW MUCH SPACE DOES UBUNTU NEED TO INSTALL????????
<FloodBot1> klepto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !repeat | klepto
<ubottu> klepto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jason_1> haha, there's a kick.
<Pici> !caps | klepto
<ubottu> klepto: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> klepto: best way to get your self ignored, well done. Tyry asking your question in clear english without caps lock
<arc_shmoo> can someone help me mount an iso in hardy ive gone through several tutorials and none are working
<klepto> !stfu | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Draggin> surial - okay... Perhaps I should get rid of it then?
<Jack_Sparrow> ha
<momelod> hello channel
<ikonia> pici won
<surial> Draggin: Actually it's a bit more complex than that. java6 is not open source, because e.g. the font renderer and such is licensed from some company that does not let sun licence it for open source. java7 WILL be open source, and the current 'open source' java version is actually the latest java7 (which is a work in progress, not finished), downgraded to java6.
<ms1989> nope Only my wired
<Pici> ikonia: said jack won on mine ;)
<ikonia> tyler: I'll be with you in a minute
<Vlet> klepto: my bare system is using 2.3 gigs
<ikonia> Pici: so it did, my eyes failed
<momelod> i upgraded my ubuntu box, but the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers were not installed and now i have no gui
<phoenix5002> can someone tell me how to startup and application on my second desktop not my first one?
<surial> Draggin: Now, the problem is, I don't actually know what this java7-turned-into-6 version is called. I'd guess its called OpenJDK java6, but perhaps they call it java7. Which would be a misnomer, but I can see how that would happen.
<Draggin> surial... =-O ummm... okay...
<surial> Draggin: so, first things first: where'd you get that java7 from?
<phoenix5002> ﻿can someone tell me how to startup and application on my second desktop not my first one?
<Larrxi> ikonia: i do "sudo chgrp input /dev/input/mouse0"
<momelod> when i try to install nvidia-glx-legacy i receive the error from apt: no candidate....
<spleencheesemonk> can't backup/restore in evolution.  there's no restore option under the file menu in evolution. any suggestions please? running heron after uninstalling and then reinstalling evolution
<ikonia> Larrxi: udev is restting your rules on boot up
<Jack_Sparrow> phoenix5002 Please hold off on repeating.. someone will answer if they know
<Draggin> surial... To be honest... I think the '7' version of Java that I have may have been installed as part of IcedTea
<ikonia> !away > roxandSLEEP
<Draggin> Yet, my error log in the application reports that Sun is the vendor of the Java 1.7.0 running on my system
<surial> ah. So anyone's guess then. There should be an opensource jdk6 version in the ubuntu apt-get universe.
<fede____> hi everybody!!!!
<pinnerup> I converted from Windows to Ubuntu yesterday. All went well. But earlier today several Ubuntu windows greyed out and froze and the whole system became irresponsible so I had to hard power off. Now the icons in the top right and left of windows (the ones used for maximising etc.) have disappeared. What's up with that?
<Draggin> surial - apparently, according to what I've read, I need the Sun version though
<rinaldi_> ms1989: ok before we do anything you need to install ndiswrapper.  type "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<ms1989> ok
<surial> Draggin: It is the sun version. Just with the few remaining non-open source bits replaced with their open source equivalents or just stripped out entirely.
<leif_> is it posible to run 2 screen
<Jack_Sparrow> pinnerup those are window decorations  /join #Compiz  or compiz --replace in a term
<drivetrax> Draggin,  -- in windows, I had three versions of sun java.  Just go to Sun website, and see if the java is there
<fede____> there's someone that knows how to mount "documents and settings" vista's folder on ubuntu????
<Vlet> leif_: yes
<Draggin> surial - okay. Do you know what that is called then? The naming conventions confuse the living crap out of me
<surial> Draggin: you're not the only one :)
<Vlet> fede____: look in your 'places' menu - there may be a drive in there for your windows system
<surial> Draggin: There's openjdk-6-jre
<surial> there's also sun-java6-bin.
<ms1989> I got an error
<drivetrax> fede____,  if you have root in ubuntu.. you should be able to go to local disk.. of the ubuntu file system, and browse directly to your vista
<Draggin> surial - because when I go into Add/Remove Programs and search for JDK, what comes up is Sun Java 5.0 Runtime...
<ms1989> but I use a 64-bit system maybe that's of any importance to you?
<fede____> yeah...that's ok...but everithing is mounted...but i cannot see the things into my vista's forlder...
<arc_shmoo> ﻿ can someone help me mount an iso in hardy ive gone through several tutorials and none are working. if this is not the right channel whichh is
<surial> Draggin: and use sudo update-java-alternatives to see/set the version of java, out of the many installed, to use as a default.
<Draggin> surial - but if I install openjdk-6-jre, will Aptana automatically know where to find the appropriate runtime? Do I need to get rid of my 1.7.0 Java or how do I set it up?
<rinaldi_> ms1989: what was the error about?
<Draggin> surial... Cool - I think I should write that down quickly...
<ms1989> couldn't find the package I think
<leif_> is it posible to run 2 screens on 8.04
<surial> Draggin: Depends on which method Aptana uses. If it uses webstart, webstart finds javas and follows version restrictions. If Aptana just goes for /usr/bin/java, then you'd have to fiddle with update-java-alternatives. You should set default to java6 anyway, no reason to stick with 5.
<Vlet> leif_: I told you, yes
<Ramasdf> hi.
<ms1989> in dutch it said "﻿E: Kon pakket ndiswrapper niet vinden"
<fede____> even root cannot seen the folder!!
<rinaldi_> ms1989: oh sorry its ndiswrapper-common
<surial> Draggin: My experience of using java on linux is a bit lacking. I'd be more specific if I could :)
<ms1989> ok
<leif_> is it just clone screen or
<ms1989> I'll try again
<drivetrax> fede____,  -- are you in terminal?
<fede____> yeah
<patty> when i try to start slapd i got in log (/etc/ldap/slapd.conf: line 64: invalid path: Permission denied) in slapd.conf i got (line 64 (directory        "/ldap_db") and /ldap_db is own by openldap/openldap and i put the whole dir to 777, anyone can help
<Vlet> leif_: twinview, xinerama, clone
<Ramasdf> how could i connect to ubuntu over the network using ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> arc_shmoo Start by making a mount point... sudo mkdir /media/mydrive ... sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/jack/Desktop/KNOPPIX_V5.0.1CD-2006-06-01-EN.iso /media/mydrive
<Draggin> surial - thanks a lot anyway :)  You've been more help than I've been ab;e to find up till now
<drivetrax> fede____,  use the desktop way.. places
<ms1989> It's working
<rinaldi_> ms1989: while you're at it do "lsusb" and check if your wireless card is there
<fede____> ﻿drivetrax, i've already tryed it...but it doesn't work
<Vlet> Ramasdf: you need to have openssh-server installed
<aliosha> is there a command-line version upgrade code?
<fede____> tried
<surial> Draggin: In this limbo time of java almost but not quite being open source, things are confusing. It's not you. When java7 is the official latest version, ubuntu should just install the one and only java that is relevant.
<Vlet> aliosha: to upgrade what?
<jayson> Hello people, I'm trying to debug firefox 3 on hardy last update I have made all steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#head-cb617c5a868b29305181e55fafb049e9fcf89e83 and when i try to debug i receive no debug symbols find
<ms1989>  things about realtek, but i'm not sure if it's my wireless card
<tyler> im connected to a gb switch and cat 6 cable and im only sharing files over my network at 40MB/s i dont understand
<aliosha> Vlet: versions from gutsy to hardy
<Draggin> surial - can I ask you something else - is there a way for me to make sure that if I remove say the icedtea package, that all the related packages are also removed?  I just don't like sitting around with loose ends...
<rinaldi_> ms1989: paste the line with realtek
<Ramasdf> are there any wikis i can look at for ssl
<fede____> ok
<Vlet> aliosha: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<surial> Now back to my issue: When distupdating my ubuntu, samba stopped following symlinks. Instead I get link files which os x is trying to interpret as links to the local filesystem, obviously doesn't work. I checked permissions: that doesn't seem to be the problem. There's no 'follow symlinks = no' in smb.conf, and ubuntu's smb configurator has a checkbox for allow symlinks.
<ms1989> "Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. " and"Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. "
<fede____> i'm ok...
<fede____> thanks very much!!!
<aliosha> Vlet: does that retain data?
<fede____> bye bye guys!!!
<Vlet> aliosha: yes, it does not wipe your system
<aliosha> Vlet: thanks!
<surial> Draggin: You'd have to ask an apt-get veteran. You can of course ask apt about icedtea's dependencies and -s up a view of what might happen if you uninstalled some of those. If nothing else is removed, it was a dead end.
<Draggin> surial, because update-java-alternatives reports that I have java-1.5.0-sun and java-7-icedtea installed
<rinaldi_> ms1989:  yep thats the one
<ms1989> so what should I do now?
<zylche> Guys I need help getting libpng 1.2.8 installed onto Hardy, I don't know where to get it for it so that Savage works..
<ms1989> should it work?
<surial> Draggin: Well, that's good news, seems like the system that lets multiple javas co-exist, and e.g. webstart find whatever java seems the best fit, work. Installing openjdk6 or sun jdk6 should mean you can run aptana, no problem.
<rinaldi_> ms1989: no, go to http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true and get the 64bit driver
<Vlet> ms1989: who are you talking to?
<thrope> on one machine the openssl/ssh updates haven't shown up - Im pretty sure they aren't installed though becuase the key hasnt changed and ssh-vulnkey isnt availabke
<ms1989> to Rinaldi_
<Vlet> ms1989: it's a good idea to put "personsname:" in front of posts :)
<saadoun34> je vous aime toute y a t il quelqu un pour me repondre ?
<thrope> the sources are gb.archive.ubuntu.com - is there a reason these would be slower to update?
<ms1989> rinaldi : wich version
<rinaldi_> ms1989: windows
<Ramasdf> are there any wikis i can look at for ssl?
<DRebellion> Ramasdf, wikipedia?
<sarkie> Is there a command to see packages which are removed, but not completly removed, i'm trying to save space, and does an upgrade leave any files around which I could remove?
<Vlet> thrope: the official servers have been slow lately
<nemo> wow. that latest ubuntu bug really really sucks
<zpzzlz> anyone know why tracker doesn't index my evolution email? it's checked in the box...
<rinaldi_> ms1989: make sure its the 8187B card, not 8187L
<ms1989> rinaldi_: o wait i'll check
<thrope> vlet: ah ok - I dont mean slow to download - I mean the updates arent listed yet (my system shows as up to date)
<Vlet> thrope: oh... did you get the ssh updates yesterday?
<thrope> Vlet: no thats the point
<Vlet> thrope: weird - hmm, try a mirror
<jayson> Hello people, I'm trying to debug firefox 3 on hardy last update I have made all steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#head-cb617c5a868b29305181e55fafb049e9fcf89e83 and when i try to debug i "receive no debug symbols found"
<arc_shmoo> Jack_Sparrow:  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<ms1989> rinaldi_: there is no bit version?
<Clusty> i have a headless ubuntu server and having the following problems: every now and then (now for ex) i cannot connect to the server. all services are timing out, but i can ping the machine
<rinaldi_> ms1989: its at the bottom of the page. that zip file contains the 64bit version as well so get it
<Clusty> any clue what is preventing serv from staring properly?
<hotmonkey> sorry, I was d/cd did anyone reply
<ms1989> rinaldi_: got what should i do with it?
<At0x0> When I click the logout (top right) icon on hardy heron, my system locks up for a solid minute before it appears. I can't click anything, switch windows, etc. Oddly, nothing is pegged (cpu,ram,net,load,hdd,etc). Any ideas?
<patty> where ocan i see when there is update
<corrosion1> could someone help me ::: i have installed ubuntu 8 amd64 on my server, ide ata hard drive but after a success install it boots to invalid disk, press any key after inserting proper boot media. any ideas? its like it is not installing grub or anything.
<rinaldi_> ms1989: once it's unzipped tell me and we can go from there
<Vlet> At0x0: me too.
<ms1989> rinaldi_: unzipped
<Larrxi> ikonia: how to fix it then?
<rinaldi_> ms1989: is it saved to your desktop?
<ikonia> Larrxi: apologies I was away from my desk
<ms1989> rinaldi_: yes
<nikolaj> anybody who have installed openoffice 3.0 (Beta) Who dit you do it?
<Otacon22> 42!
<TuxPWNZ> The Avant navigator does not start with me, can anybody help?
<zpzzlz> anyone know why tracker doesn't find any emails in search results? Evolution is checked, and statistics say "emails: 25419"
<ms1989> rinaldi_: so what should I do next?
<rinaldi_> ms1989: in terminal, type "ndiswrapper -i /home/[username]/Desktop/RTL8187B/X64/net8187b.inf"
<arc_shmoo> Jack_Sparrow: ideas?
<samar_> hi all
<Larrxi> ikonia: can i configure udev to not reset?
<ikonia> Lauree: you need to look in /etc/udev/rules.d and add a permissions rule
<bobbob1016> Can anyone help me get different wallpapers on different sides of my compiz cube in Hardy?  I can't find a Hardy howto.
<jamiejackson> i could swear there used to be a shared folder (smb) gui in gutsy. i can't find it in hardy. is there a gui to manage shares (besides the one in nautilus)?
<rinaldi_> ms1989: once that is done and you get no errors, type "ndiswrapper -l" and check if it says "hardware present"
<TuxPWNZ> The Avant navigator does not start with me, can anybody help?
<arc_shmoo> Jack_Sparrow: im gonna log into windows and try give me 1 min
<arc_shmoo> Jack_Sparrow: 10
<bobbob1016> jamiejackson, Right click a folder then go to the Share tab
<jamiejackson> hi bobbob1016: i know about that one, but is there a gui to manage all shares in one spot?
<tacit> jamiejackson: swat
<ikonia> jamiejackson: if you use swat, make sure you lock it down
<patty> when i try to start slapd i got in log (/etc/ldap/slapd.conf: line 64: invalid path: Permission denied) in slapd.conf i got (line 64 (directory        "/ldap_db") and /ldap_db is own by openldap/openldap and i put the whole dir to 777, anyone can help
<ms1989> rinaldi_ : it says no ndiswrapper utils found
<rinaldi_> ms1989: did you install ndiswrapper-common ?
<as85> Hey guys, i have got my wifi activated and i was wondering if anyone knew a software to scan wifi signals
<as85> like on windows
<Draggin> surial... Still no go... Now I get this: A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<Draggin> must be available in order to run Aptana. No Java virtual machine
<Draggin> was found after searching the following locations:
<Draggin> /usr/local/aptana/jre/bin/java
<Draggin> 'java' in your current PATH
<FloodBot1> Draggin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ms1989> yes
<Finnish> I need a video converter, any suggestions?
<Draggin> Sorry... Didn't see that had breaks in it :)
<as85> Finnish > menconder
<sasha__> as85 you can do it in console
 * Pasqual|XChat is away: tic absent/ocupat
<bobbob1016> Finnish, mencoder ... as85 and sasha__ beat me to it...
<TuxPWNZ> The Avant navigator does not start with me, can anybody help?
<as85> sasha > how ?
<sasha__> as85 type  iwlist ra0 scanning
<sasha__> rao is the name of the card in my case
<as85> ra0 is the name of the card?
<as85> ah ok
<rinaldi_> ms1989: sorry, utils are usally installed with it, do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<rinaldi_> ms1989: then do what I said before
<bobbob1016> TuxPWNZ, I can't help more than saying try opening a terminal and typing "avant-window-navigator" then if there is one error, one line, put it here, if not go to pastebin.ca paste it there, and ask for help with that link
<hotmonkey> corrosion1: try installing grub to the mbr of the first disk (likely the ide one) instead of the root disk
<as85>  iwlist ath0 scanning ath0      No scan results
<as85> how do i know it really works?
<as85> I mean, the led isn't on, but i guess this is common
<sasha__> sworry I am a newbie too :)
<sasha__> did you install the driver?
<as85> yeah
<as85> the madwifi driver
<leif_> is there a desktop change tool
<as85> yeah
<leif_> how do i use it  is newb
<MJanee> Hali mindenkinek
<Oli``> Where's the most comprehensive HCL these days?
<ikonia> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jamiejackson> tacit / iconia: what's it mean to lock down swat, or where can i read about it?
<sasha__> so this is my question: I can see wireless networks around me but cant ping anyone, did I install the drivers OK?
<Oli``> cheers ikonia
<tacit> jamiejackson: In it's documentation / common sense.
<jaffarkelshac> what do you mean when you say desktop change tool leif_
<ikonia> jamiejackson: swat can give someone full access to your system, if you enable it make sure you enable as much security as possible
<MJanee> opps
<as85> ok so what woumld the command be to see which wifi card I got ?
<patty> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<tacit> as85: lspci
<tacit> as85: Or just yank it out and read the label.
<ms1989> rinaldi_: "couldn't create /etc/ndiswrapper/net8187b: Toegang geweigerd at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 194.", sorry that it's dutch
<leif_> i want to try kde so how do i change gnome for kde
<jamiejackson> okay, i'll play with it, ikonia. tacit, maybe it will be common sense once installed ;-)
<ms1989> rinaldi_: I think I should be root or something
<rinaldi_> ms1989: yeh do sudo before the ndiswrapper -i
<bmoll8> anyone know what keys I need to press to get out of X and to a console-only setting
<Fenix|work> Greets... is there a tool to find fast mirrors?
<jaffarkelshac> leif_: you would install kubuntu-desktop and log off and logon, but choose kde in session
<ms1989> rinaldi_: I'll try
<Larrxi> how to do that udev do not reset my group settings?
<Fenix|work> (from the CLI)
<TuxPWNZ> <bobbob1016> Thanks, the problem was that I wasn't running compiz fusion, it's working now. :)
<Draggin> Okay... So where do I set path variables in Ubuntu? I have both java 1.5 and 6 installed now, but neither seems to be available to applications...
<_paradox_> hi all
<Pici> Draggin: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Finnish> Where is a good manual for mencoder?
<TuxPWNZ> <bobbob1016> Thanks very much.
<jaffarkelshac> leif_: it downloads a few packages that natively comes with kde so you are looking at 100mb +
<Draggin> Pici - thanks :)
<bobbob1016> TuxPWNZ, You should try running things in terminal if they don't run, so you can see errors.
<_paradox_> i was just wondering in comparison to windows with defraging and compressing old files etc how do i keep my ubuntu box clean?
<TuxPWNZ> <bobbob1016> But one more thing, I can't seem to be able to add any applets to it. Why is that?
<ms1989> rinaldi_: and what next?
<_paradox_> and is it ok to clear out temp files in the java 6 control panel?
<leif_> there thanx
<rinaldi_> ms1989: does ndiswrapper -l say hardware present?
<bobbob1016> TuxPWNZ, You MIGHT need to restart awn (avant-window-navigator), but you're in the "applets" setup, right?
<Larrxi> how to do that udev do not reset my files group settings that i have manually assigned?
<esox> Hi I'm trying to instal hardy on a new pc and install always fail at thje end : cant install grub on hd0
<esox> please help
<Fenix|work> is there a mirror configuration utility?
<AvK> hey, how can i check under linux  what Ram Card do i have
<leif_> did just run a apt get then i got it
<sasha__> I can see wirelees networks but cant connect to them, what is the problem?
<bobbob1016> TuxPWNZ, You click the one you want then click activate, you can drag them on the bottom of the setup page to select where they go
<TuxPWNZ> <bobbob1016> I can't even find the AWN Manager in the preferences menu.
<ms1989> rinaldi_: "net8187b : driver installed
<ms1989> 	device (0BDA:8189) present" is what he said
<bobbob1016> esox, Do you have Vista installed on the same machine by any chance?
<rmnboss> hi everybody! i've got a problem mounting my ipod so i can write mp3s on it with amarok. when i plug it in, nautilus says, it can't be mounted correctly, since some folder name contains illegal characters (like "/" or something, but the device name is "IPOD"). when i try "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/ipod" it works, but i have to start amarok with root-rights to write on the player. can anyone help? thanks.
<esox> bobbob1016: no, XP pro
<urthmover> he said the V word
<urthmover> and now the X word
<urthmover> eww
<bobbob1016> TuxPWNZ, Right click the dock (awn) and you should get the preferences there
<rinaldi_> ms1989: ok good, now do "sudo depmod -a" and then "sudo depmod ndiswrapper"  this will activate the driver modules
<TuxPWNZ> <bobbob1016> I tried that, it doesn't start
<jamiejackson> ikonia, do i need to reboot to get to swat? i hit the local url, but firefox "can't connect..."
<rinaldi_> ms1989: sorry the second one I mean "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<bobbob1016> esox, Not sure then, Vista locks the mbr (master boot record) sometimes, and that could have been it.  I have no idea now though, sorry.
<_paradox_> plz help
<tacit> Btw. who came up with this stupid idea to use sudo for everything?
<linkmaster03> in a mail client using .mailrc, what should i chmod .mailrc?
<wols> tacit: saner and wiser people than you
<tacit> wols: I doubt it.
<wols> linkmaster03: the user it belongs to
<wols> and his standard perms
<bobbob1016> TuxPWNZ, Try closing awn, then avant-window-navigator in the terminal again, and try right clicking the dock, the error might be in the terminal
<rinaldi_> tacit: people who want to keep their computer stable
<linkmaster03> wols: but should it be +x?
<ms1989> rinaldi_: ok did it, but didn't get any output on my terminal
<iRodrigo> test
<wols> linkmaster03: it's a config file. who'd want to run it?
<bobbob1016> TuxPWNZ, Try "awn-manager"
<linkmaster03> dont know
<linkmaster03> thanks wols
<tacit> rinaldi_: This is a quite generic statement, with a generic term.
<rinaldi_> ms1989: thats a good sign, now do "iwconfig"
<TuxPWNZ> <bobbob1016> Okay, it started now.
<ms1989> rinaldi_ : ok he's doing something
<TuxPWNZ> <bobbob1016> But in the "Applets" section, the only applet I can see here is the Taskmanager applet.
<esox> nobody has an idea to solve this grub issue on install ?
<rinaldi_> ms1989:  is wlan0 got a load of things under it?
<bobbob1016> TuxPWNZ, Is that on the top part, or the bottom?
<jaffarkelshac> what method are you using to install esox
<ms1989> rinaldi_ : is it shows nothing on my terminal
<lyzium> AvK, lspci -vvnn or gnome-device-manager
<TuxPWNZ> Both
<esox> jaffarkelshac: I put kbuntu 64 in the drive and I install manually the partitions (my HD is already parted)
<TuxPWNZ> <bobbob1016> Both
<bobbob1016> TuxPWNZ, You might need to install awn applets, it should be in synaptic, assuming you installed via synaptic
<ms1989> rinaldi_: even "maikel@maikel-laptop" is away
<AvK> lyzium thanks
<jaffarkelshac> have you tried using wubi
<jaffarkelshac> have you tried using wubi esox
<rinaldi_> ms1989: iwconfig gives you nothing at all?
<jayson> Hello people, I'm trying to debug firefox 3 on hardy last update I have made all steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#head-cb617c5a868b29305181e55fafb049e9fcf89e83 and when i try to debug i "receive no debug symbols found". Can you help me ?
<TuxPWNZ> <bobbob1016> How did you know I used Synaptic? :D
<corrosion1> please help :: after installing ubuntu 8.04 desktop amd64, i cannot boot, says connect a boot device or insert proper boot media and press any key, No i dont have a flooy disk in drive, and yes i took the cd out of drive after install.
<Cheavera> Hi i installed a 32bit firefox on a 64bit system in /opt . The manually installed firefox does not connect to internet the default 64bit firefox does. Can anybody tell me wahts the problem?
<ms1989> rinaldi_: it shows me a blank line with a flashing typ-thing on it
<esox> jaffarkelshac: but this installs hardy in a windows partition no ?
<rinaldi_> ms1989: does ifconfig give anything?
<as85> btw anyone here used ArchLinux ?
<jaffarkelshac> it creates virtual disk in windows partitions and install there, esox
<basvg> hi all, we recently purchased a Handycam (dcr-sr55). I kind of hoped that it'd show up as a usb-disk (with mpegs) when I put it in the hardy box...  no luck so far. Any ideas how to copy footage of the handycam?
<ms1989> rinaldi_:  nothing at all
<markf> try Kino
<cameron> If system restart is required for an update and the icon is there saying this, Can you get rid of the icon without restarting?
<L2L> besides downloading the gutsy version and burning to disk, is there anyway to install gutsy from hardy?
<tacit> rinaldi_: So how is "sudo" related to stability in your point?
<esox> jaffarkelshac: I'm not sure its a good solution to make HD recording for mudic...
<esox> music
<rinaldi_> ms1989: ok.... try sudo with it just for good measure
<markf> basvg: try to install Kino...
<rmnboss> ﻿hi everybody! i've got a problem mounting my ipod so i can write mp3s on it with amarok. when i plug it in, nautilus says, it can't be mounted correctly, since some folder name contains illegal characters (like "/" or something, but the device name is "IPOD"). when i try "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/ipod" it works, but i have to start amarok with root-rights to write on the player. can anyone help? thanks.
<basvg> markf: kino is an editor right? but also suitable of copying footage of the camera?
<ikonia> L2L: do n upgrade
<ikonia> L2L: do an upgrade
<jaffarkelshac> esox: probably not
<markf> basvg:  yes, i did it two days ago
<ms1989> rinaldi_: both nothing
<rinaldi_> tacit: well I only allow things higher privileges if I want it to, otherwise any app I install could be messing with things I don't want it to
<L2L> ikonia i am on hardy i want to go back to gutsy
<esox> jaffarkelshac: well it doesnt solve my install issue
<wols> rmnboss: set options like your umask=, uid= and gid= correctly when mounting from commandline
<tacit> rinaldi_: This is what the root account is for.
<wols> L2L: reinstall
<ikonia> L2L: then you need to do a re-install
<ikonia> L2L: thats the only way
<Pici> !sudo | tacit
<ubottu> tacit: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<rmnboss> wols: uid=my id? and what is umask?
<L2L> k so burn to disk is only way to reinstall?
<markf> basvg:  tell me if you can't get your footage on ur handdisk with Kino
<ikonia> L2L: its the most staight forward
<eza_emyu> #purwokerto
<L2L> kk
<wols> umask is the default chmod set. see the man mountpage for it
<L2L> thanks
<ms1989> rinaldi_: nothing with iwconfig and ifconfig
<rmnboss> wols: thanks.
<tacit> Well sudo certainly moves the security boundary to the desktop. Sad.
<ms1989> rinaldi_ : with sudo before it ofcourse
<no7up4u2> hi all , how do u open a .bin archived?
<Pici> tacit: Do you have a support question? Or anything constructive to contribute here?
<tacit> Yet another program not used for it's intended purpose.
<basvg> markf: allright, thanks I'll give it a go
<wols> no7up4u2: you find out what file it actually is. ".bin" is utterly meaningless
<bobboy> Hello Ubuntu community :D, I am having a little noobish problem with updating and was wondering if someone would be able to answer a couple questions?
<ms1989> rinaldi_: os what now?
<wols> no7up4u2: file file.bin
<rinaldi_> ms1989: ok, right click on the network icon and make sure wireless is checked, then click once on it and see if it searches any points
<wols> ms1989: /sbin/ifconfig WILL ALWAYS output something or you have an utterly broken system
<m1r> bobboy: !ask
<Pici> bobboy: Just ask ;)
<markf> basvg:  good luck. you can also export your footage as mp4 in Kino which is cool...
<bobboy> ok lol
<bobboy> here goes
<ms1989> wols : I don' t now
<nekkidtruth> Hello everyone :)  Just a quick question, which version of gnome does Ubuntu 8.04 use?
<basvg> markf: sounds like what I want... mp4, and the flashy stuff that youtube also uses.
<no7up4u2> i dont think the file name is relevant, i just want to know what app can open it
<wols> ms1989: ^pastebin your full written command and ALL output that eappears then
<tacit> nekkidtruth: Distrowatch has a nice listing of versions.
<tim167> hi, i followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent but it doesnt work, i slected 'removeable device' in bios boot sequence...can anyone help ?
<Pici> nekkidtruth: 2.22
<wols> no7up4u2: I told you: no one can know what a "bin" file actually is since that extension is meaningless. both CD isos and BIOS firmware upgrades have it for example
<jayson> Hello people, I'm trying to debug firefox 3 on hardy last update I have made all steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#head-cb617c5a868b29305181e55fafb049e9fcf89e83 and when i try to debug i "receive no debug symbols found". Can you help me ? How to make this debug ?
<ikonia> jayson: the binary has been stripped
<ms1989> wols : a second first i'll try something runaldi has said to me
<Rachel84> Hi, can someone please point me in the right direction solving an mdadm problem? I have two USB HDDs used in an mdadm config. Everything works fine if these are the only two discs plugged in at boot. If I have a third USB HDD plugged in during boot mdadm fails. I assume my answer lies somewhere in udev, but I'm not sure how to configure mdadm to use this. Can anyone help?
<wols> no7up4u2: and I told you a way to find out what kind of file it is
<markf> basvg:  yes, you can also export it also a flv file. i've made a youtube file but youtube compressed it. i think, i have to use the right relolution so youtube won't touch it.
<jayson> ikonia: I'm using gdb /usr/lib/firefox-3*/firefox 2>&1 | tee /tmp/gdb-firefox.txt
<nekkidtruth> Thanks Pici :)
<_paradox_> ok can i get a little help now?
<no7up4u2> ah k mistread that wols
<no7up4u2> my bad
<no7up4u2> :)
<nekkidtruth> I wasn't able to find it on the website.  Or I'm blind ;)
<ihcus> hi ppl....guys i messed my gnome-power manager ...there is no restart button or shutdown button ....can anyone help me please
<ms1989> rinaldi_: where do I check this box
<rinaldi_> ms1989: wols knows more about ifconfig than me. it won't work. I decided to ignore for now but it is rather strange ifconfig gives nothing
<ikonia> jayson: that doesn't change the fact the binary has been stripped
<ikonia> Rachel84: what is the error
<wols> ms1989: try ifconfig -a
<ikonia> Rachel84: what level raid, what version of ubuntu
<jayson> ikonia: What can I do to debug ?
<bobboy> i want to get used to the command line so i looked up some instructions on upgrading packages with apt.. so i did sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrate.. my problem is i am getting different outputs using apt and using the GUI Update Manager.. apt says i need to upgrade 6 packages and is holding back on ssl-cert, gets 13.5MB and after the operation 4096B disk space will be freed. UpdateManager says i need to ins
<basvg> markf: I've fired up kino, hooked up my handycam.... err... now what ;-) I don't see an 'import' button or anything
<ikonia> jayson: install deubgging symbols package on the binary (assuming there is one)
<m1r> ihcus, run gcnof-editor and search for restart would be my guess
<Rachel84> The disc doesn't mount; when I try to manually mount it with mount -a, it tells me wrong fs type. If I then unplug the third USB disc and reboot, everything comes up just fine.
<markf> hi people, which settings do you recommend to use for ffmpeg to make the "perfect looking" youtube file (MP4 H.264 codec)
<ms1989> wols : nothing
<m1r> bobboy apt-get dist-upgrade
<ihcus> m1r: do i have to run it in terminal?
<ikonia> Rachel84: well, none of that is what I asked
<wols> ms1989: I asked you for a pastebin. I want that pastebin still
<m1r> ihcus alt+f2
<no7up4u2> wols,  ARJ archive data, v6, slash-switched, original name: NML.ARJ, os: MS-DOS
<bobboy> m1r: im in hardy heron
<At0x0> When I click the logout (top right) icon on hardy heron, my system locks up for a solid minute before it appears. I can't click anything, switch windows, etc. Oddly, nothing is pegged (cpu,ram,net,load,hdd,etc). Any ideas?
<ikonia> Rachel84: 1.) boot with the 3rd disk in, check with mdadm the status of the array, try to start the array
<ms1989> wols : what's a pastbin
<Rachel84> It's a raid0 on the latest version of Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Rachel84: 2.) look at your mdadm concig
<wols> ms1989: and additionally I want the output of ls -l /etc/network/interfaces  and cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Pici> !paste | ms1989
<ubottu> ms1989: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols> !paste | ms1989
<seyacat> Hi ubuntuers, pelase help me
<ikonia> Rachel84: raid0 --, why why why are you using raid0 on usb disks
<jayson> ikonia: i have installed firefox-3.0-dbgsym  xulrunner-1.9-dbgsym libgtk2.0-0-dbg libnss3-0d-dbgsym libnspr4-0d-dbg libpango1.0-0-dbg libcairo2-dbg libc6-dbg
<markf> basvg:  you need to fire Kino up as sudo kino in the terminal or u need to change some permissions. otherwise ubuntu won't let you access the handycam.
<m1r> bobboy , try this command> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> jayson: that looks good
<Rachel84> Why why why not?
<basvg> okidoki, trying
<wols> Rachel84: for some reason or other the additional hdd ight screw with assigned device names via udev
<ihcus> m1r:i opened the gconf-editor
<TheName> whats the best way to secure my system
<jayson> ikonia: after installed that, i cannot debug yet, i receive "no debuging symbols found"
<ikonia> Rachel84: because usb disks are slow slow slow, so the fantasy performance people think they get from raid0 is even less likley to happen on usb, and if any disk has errors you hole file system is unusable
<ihcus> but i cannot find restart on it
<wols> !harden
<ubottu> Factoid harden not found
<m1r> ihcus , search for restart or shutdown
<tacit> TheName: Don't connect it to the internet.
<markf> basvg:  just leave ur handy cam connected and on to the firewire connection
<ikonia> jayson: I would expect a different biary with that package, but I don't know, I've not tried it myself
<wols> TheName: the question is "secure it from what or who"?
<Rachel84> I'm not after performance. What I need is a filesystem that provides a single mount point and which I can extend by adding other USB discs when needed.
<basvg> markf: i have it on usb
<gverig> I have something weird with sound on my laptop (running 8.04). Example: Flash locks sound (eitehr flash can play sounds or XMMS). Currently, Miro somehow killed all the sound (nothing makes no sounds at all)- two questions: 1) any idea what causes this (suspicion- different sound managers used by different programs, and locking out dsp or something like that) , 2) how can I analyze why sound is gone now (so that I at least don't have to reboot every time)?
<seyacat> I dont know what happens with ... but GDM can start any session, when i try with startx i have permision problem with dev/null, to make it works i give permisions to null random and u random , but not all works fine , and this permissions change again at boot, what can i do
<marcules> hi^^
<jayson> ikonia: that make a new binary /usr/lib/debug/firefox*/firefox
<palbuddy> Hi! I'm a newbie!  Whenever I copy something from a CD to my hard drive the files show up as locked, how can I prevent this?!
<palbuddy> thanks in advance :)
<wols> Rachel84: that's not raid but lvm2
<ikonia> Rachel84: well raid0 is not what you want then
<ikonia> Rachel84: you want lvm
<TheName> secure it from maliciouse hackers
<docgnome> is there no php4-cli packages for hardy?
<basvg> and it appears to be mounted on /media/disk
<tacit> palbuddy: chmod u+w <files>
<hwilde> TheName, you'll be allright.  don't worry
<spleencheesemonk> please please please can somebody help me.  i'm logged into hardy but nothing comes up at all but the backdrop. no menus, nothing.  the only way i've managed to load pidgin is by putting in a usb stick which it recognizes, then using that window to search for the application.  anyone any ideas why none of my menu bars or anything are loading? if i middle click my mouse button, the desktop cube works, but there's nothing else! :o
<wols> palbuddy: check the permissions of the files. "ls -al <filename>"
<markf> basvg:  that's no problem. you would be able to mount it now..
<wols> palbuddy: to see who owns it with what premissions
<wols> !permissions | palbuddy
<ubottu> palbuddy: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<palbuddy> is there any way to do this in gnome wols?
<ihcus> m1r:i couldnt find restart or reboot
<palbuddy> okay I'll go to that website
<palbuddy> thanks
<markf> basvg:  do you have a firewire port on the handy cam?
<wols> palbuddy: I'm sure nautilus can look at it but I dunno how since I don't use it
<Rachel84> Okay, the other problem is I have 1TB of stuff already on the RAID0 and nowhere else to put it while I move things around. :-/
<ihcus> m1r:i found only shutdown and dont know what to do with it
<bobboy> m1r: k they both give the same package results and vary in size only by about 800kb.. one other problem is why is it trying to install an update for transmission when i uninstalled it and am using qBitTorrent?
<markf> basvg:  i used a firewire cable to import the footage though...
<Peng> What did the new new OpenSSH changes on Hardy, err, change?
<ikonia> Rachel84: thats not a problem we can help with
<hwilde> Rachel84, I strongly advise you to buy more harddrives...
<ikonia> Peng: fixed a security issue
<seyacat> help me i have problems with permisions of /dev/null random and urandom, i can change, but puts wrong again at boot
<basvg> markf: my pc doesnt have firewire
<wols> Peng: it has a non explouitable RNG (hopefully)
<ikonia> seyacat: thats udevb
<TheName> but i got to worry. in order to do what "TheName" does i have to know how to prevent it
<ikonia> seyacat: udev
<Pici> !libsslbug | Peng
<ubottu> Peng: A weakness has been discovered in the random number generator used by OpenSSL on Debian and Ubuntu systems. Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2 and http://mjj29.matthew.ath.cx/openssl.txt
<ms1989> wols : I don't really now what you mean
<docgnome> are there no php4 packages for hardy?
<gverig> spleencheesemonk: haven't seen this but switch to text mode (Ctrl-Alt-F1 I think... not sure) and check logs (X logs especially)
<Peng> Guys, I know that. I already upgraded once today; why is there another new version?
<wols> ms1989: and I don't know what you talk baout
<seyacat> ikonia: udev, its a command? a conf file
<ikonia> seyacat: it's a daemon that creates device files
<spleencheesemonk> gverig - i'm not competant with cli. :(
<markf> basvg:  how do you normally import ur footage, is it with the usb cable? what brand handycam do you have. is it Sony?
<wols> I told you what a pastebin is and ubottu told you how to use it and I gave you very specific commands you only have to type in as given
<ms1989> wols : the iwconfig that didn't give anything
<wols> so what's the problem?
<seyacat> mmmm,, ty ikonia let me see
<basvg> markf: jeah it is sony... an dthis is the first time ...
<m1r> ihcus , bobboy , afk 5 min
<Rachel84> What advantage will LVM2 give me over a mdadm JBOD?
<basvg> thanks so far, back later (first food)
<TheName> i want to join a network security team or at least start one anyone interested
<wols> ms1989: I ask you for the LAST time. I want pastebin entries of your terminal. copy+paste it. until then: goodbye
<bobboy> m1r: ok
<gverig> spleencheesemonk: Then you have a problem. As much as I would love to give linux it's props you still need to be able to use cli is you want ot use it
<tacit> spleencheesemonk: man intro
<ihcus> m1r: ok
<ikonia> Rachel84: extendability
<ikonia> Rachel84: the ability to add disks
<Kober> hello's  everybody
<spleencheesemonk>  i know i have a problem :D
<TheName> i want to join a network ubuntu security team or at least organise one anyone interested
<ikonia> Rachel84: stability
<Rachel84> JBOD allows that, doesn't it?
<markf> basvg: i have a Sony miniDV handycam. what do you see in Kino?
<corrosione> did i miss the machine that hands out the number tickets?
<spleencheesemonk> looks like a reinstall then? :(
<ikonia> Rachel84: no
<hwilde> TheName, you need to google "hardened" systems and figure out how to configure iptables and a firewall and shut off all the ports etc etc
<wols> TheName: ubuntu already has a security but from the questions you ask you probably have to learn quite a bit still before you become useful for them
<Rachel84> Okay, can you recommend an introduction doc for LVM2?
<ikonia> Rachel84: raid0 will not allow it
<Pici> Peng: Check the changelog notes: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ssl-cert
<hwilde> !lvm | Rachel84 '
<ubottu> Rachel84 ': Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<wols> Rachel84: lvm2 howto
<coping> hi
<markf> basvg: go to the right: Capture...
<Rachel84> Thanks. I'll check that out.
<wols> corrosione: what machine?
<coping> IRC only english?
<markf> basvg: I think, the usb cable is better for importing still pictures than the footage, but you might give it a try.
<Pici> !en | coping
<ubottu> coping: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Peng> Pici: Oh, thank you. :)
<coping> thanks Pici
<corrosione> wols msi k9ngm4 f v2 (7050 nforce chipset), 2gb corsair, 3 drive RAID (which i unplugged to make sure that wasnt the issue), amd64 2.2ghz dual-core
<gverig> spleencheesemonk: you can try that... you can try "repair" from the CD but overall I would really recommend getting at least somewhat familiar with cli. It's not scarry, you'd just need few commands- ls, cd, rm, mv, sudo, vi- just enough to shoot yourself in the foot :)
<TheName> thanx you guys guess ill start doing some research
<Pici> Peng: Surely.  I keep apt-listchanges on just so I dont have to go digging for these types of things.
<mattik> Hello, could you prefer linux adventure game for hardy heron? It can be demo or shareware.
<Rachel84> Oh, one more thing.... Will LVM2 have any problems working with many (6 or so) USB HDDs? I've heard it said that RAID won't work at all across several USB discs.
<spleencheesemonk> gverig. i can just about navigate, but don't know where to go to view necessary files
<methods> which pkg is it for java in firefox ?
<tacit> mattik: nethack
<wols> Rachel84: theoretically the number of disks is unlimited
<Josdell> Hey everyone I need help restoring my wired connection, its completely gone, ifconfig -a doesn't list eth0
<methods> please help!
<neeto> Is it possible to have more than one device enabled using ndiswrapper?
<corrosione> wols after installing ubuntu 8.04 desktop amd64, i restart and it says connect boot device or insert proper media and press any key, no i dont have floppy in drive, and yes i took cd out of drive
<wols> Josdell: what NIC chip do you have (see lspci)
<coping> bye every body I want to pyay my ubuntu
<ikonia> wols: (real limit is 168 - as a side unusual fact ) :)
<coping> quit
<wols> corrosione: reinstall grub
<wols> !grub | corrosione
<ms1989> wols: when i click the link ubuntu gave me it doesn't do anything
<mattik> tacit: thank you. Do you know more games?
<ubottu> corrosione: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<docgnome> php4? hardy? anyone? I can't find it in the repo anywhere
<wols> ms1989: which linke xactly?
<m1r> ihcus: check under /apps/gnome-power-manager/ for diferent options
<Rachel84> I've heard rumours that USB contention brings the thing to its knees ... but is that just for RAID and not LVM?
<Josdell> wols: 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<]josh[> hi guys, i need some help with bash scripting
<Larrxi> ikonia: do you know how to set udev rules?
<markf> basvg: you're not responding anymore... im sorry, i have to shutdown bc my battery is almost empty
<corrosione> actually i lost it after installing ubuntu
<ms1989> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<corrosione> or should i say while installing .. it skip grub apparently
<tacit> mattik: Sure.
<ikonia> Rachel84: for any persistant disk access
<]josh[> i am trying to isolate a recieved from header in a maildir file
<ikonia> Larrxi: sure
<wols> docgnome: there is no php4 anymore anywhere. php4 is utterly gone, and good riddance, may it never haunt us again
<Peng> Pici: apt-listchanges looks nifty. Thanks for the tip. :)
<ms1989> wols: sorry i'm a newbie to linux
<m1r> bobboy: apt-get remove --purge transmission
<mattik> tacit: ;) thanks. Is it some ubuntu gamers or?
<spleencheesemonk> is there a keyboard shortcut that brings up a terminal in the gui?
<markf> bye bye
<basvg> markf: my bad... kids needed me
<basvg> markf: thanks so far!
<wols> ms1989: it works fine here. but there are thousands others. paste2.org  rafb.net pastebin.ca pastebin.com etc
<markf> basvg:  oh, you're welcome.
<tacit> mattik: No, these are from the whole FLOSS community and not from some guys who just came in late.
<timo_> can somebody recommend me a non-openssl-affected livecd? I need to sign something on a disconnected machine.
<wols> ms1989: google "pastebin" and you will have loads
<bobboy> m1r:  is that the command that delete the program AND the config files? are am i getting them confused?
<Josdell> wols: my ethernet controller is 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<wols> timo_: some none debian derived Livecd
<wols> Josdell: poor you. boradcom
<urthmover> anyone here triple booted a Macbook Pro?
<mattik> tacit: Thank you :)
<m1r> bobboy: it will purge all transmission data
<basvg> yay, I found the dir on the cam where the MPG files are stored. Well, another problem solved, thanks
<Josdell> wols: i know, sucks, but any help?
<tacit> mattik: Well nethack might be not the adventure you expect. It's a very good game, though. You can also play and scumm based games. Also try freeciv, armagetron.
<urthmover> nethack is a blast
<davem_> urthmover: yes, you're planning an ubuntu/osx/vista config I assume?
<wols> Josdell: modprobe b44  maybe it works
<urthmover> davem_: XP not vista
<Nasra> can any1 help me get my network printer up and running....just bought it brand new....but somehow Ubuntu 8.04 LTS does not recognize it...Am I missing anything that you know of?
<Josdell> wols: will try
<urthmover> but yeah something like that
<mattik> tacit: Thank you. I try free games then.
<Larrxi> ikonia: nice, how do you learned to configure it?
<davem_> urthmover: xp is easier :), bootcamp will do it
<ikonia> Larrxi: I read the docs
<PMantis> How can I check my rsa key tosee when it was generated?
<wols> Josdell: otherwise broadcom.com has a drivre too but you'd need to compile it yourself :(
<Larrxi> ikonia: i'll try that
<Josdell> wols: alright i did your command now how do i check?
<bobboy> m1r: tried the command and it said Package transmission is not installed, so not removed
<urthmover> davem_:  I already have it dual booted XP/OSX  how do I put the ubuntu one on  .... and still use rEFIt somehow?
<wols> Josdell: lsmod. but no output is good news for the modprobe command
<Draggin> See you all later - thnks for great advice again :)
<ms1989> wols: my internet has gone really slow so maybe that's the problem
<Nasra> can any1 help me get my network printer up and running....just bought it brand new....but somehow Ubuntu 8.04 LTS does not recognize it...Am I missing anything that you know of?  could it be the drivers ?....
<davem_> urthmover: r, that should work - I think the problems lie with install windows *after* linux - you have to wach out for partitioning problems
<urthmover> ook I'll read up on that thanks davem_
<m1r> bobboy, then it shouldnt recive any transmission data on upgrade
<Josdell> wols: got it thanks so much, i was up 3 hours last night configuring my system and all i needed was that, I suck lol
<Josdell> wols: see ya guys thanks for all
<bobboy> m1r: The following NEW packages will be installed:
<bobboy>   openssl-blacklist
<bobboy> The following packages will be upgraded:
<bobboy>   openssh-client ssh-askpass-gnome ssl-cert transmission-common update-manager
<bobboy>   update-manager-core wine
<FloodBot1> bobboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdavies> !libsslbug | bobboy
<ubottu> bobboy: A weakness has been discovered in the random number generator used by OpenSSL on Debian and Ubuntu systems. Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2 and http://mjj29.matthew.ath.cx/openssl.txt
<bobboy> m1r: did you see that or did the floodbot1 delete it? lol
<]josh[> i am trying to isolate a recieved from header in a maildir file with bash, any ideas?
<]josh[> would this work: http://pastebin.slackadelic.com/67?
<UbuntuLim> #ubuntu-nl
<IndyGunFreak> how would i set up my computer(wired to a router), to view and share files w/ my laptop(wireless)
<At0x0> When I click the logout (top right) icon on hardy heron, my system locks up for a solid minute before it appears. I can't click anything, switch windows, etc. Oddly, nothing is pegged (cpu,ram,net,load,hdd,etc). Any ideas?
<zerodamage> anyone have an idea for this error "Device descriptor read/64 -error 110"
<m1r> boboy , check in synaptic for transmission to see if any packages left ?
<epoxxy> dod damn! I've tried it all! tried all webbrowsers for ubuntu (with atleast 3 stars) and even "ie4linux" but still no sound in flash-files at the same time as etc music plays???!!!
<tim167> can someone help me make a bootable USB drive ? i followed these instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent did everything correctly, but nothing happens when I try to boot from it
<ubuntuisloved> using gnome can i change the compression ratio of right clicking in nautilis
<kexp903> tim167: is you're bios set to boot from usb?
<leif_> hmmm do i need a lib to run buy dvd
<tim167> kexp903:yes, but it seems as if its not there
<kexp903> tim167: so you're BIOS is capable of usb boot
<tim167> kexp903: it just skips to the internal drive
<lepidoptera> could some one explain how to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 using the CD-rom
<bobboy> m1r: yes the transmission-common package is still isntalled and marked as upgradable
<spleencheesemonk> thank you poppills - sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop worked!  thank you thank you thank you!
<tim167> kexp903: i select 'removeable device' in the boot sequence
<Chipsa964> lepidoptera, just put it in and reboot :-p
<spleencheesemonk> happy :D
<PoPpiLLs> np
<kexp903> tim167: that is not usb, who is the BIOS manufac?
<PoPpiLLs> :)
<ms1981> wols : past bin works now what did you need (it's about the iwconfig that didn't work)
<zerodamage> how do you disable this error message, "Device descriptor read"?
<lepidoptera> booting will not upgrade ... wouldn't it
<Chipsa964> yeah but it gives you the option
<Chipsa964> to install
<wols> ms1981: iwconfig output and what you type in, ls -al /etc/network/interfaces and cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Dread> hey all, i have a problem, i have no window manager because i think that compiz is screwed, ive just done an upgrade from fiesty to gutsy, and now i've got unmet dependancies, i try to run sudo apt-get install -f to fix them but then get the error: dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-plugins_1%3a0.6.2+git20071119-0ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb E:
<Dread>  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Chipsa964> just follow the on screen instructions
<methods> my java doesn't work in firefox!!!!!!!!!
<wols> ms1981: and lspci output
<tim167> kexp903: it is a lenovo thinkcentre
<wols> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<ms1981> wols : ok wait a minut
<mcphail> lepidoptera: any time i've used a cd to upgrade, i have just stuck it in the drive and let it get on with it. no need to reboot
<Dread> in summary, no window manager, cant install anything or get apt working at all
<Chipsa964> or you can just stick it in while youre in 7.10
<Chipsa964> and go from there
<Chipsa964> its easy
<wols> Dread: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<tim167> kexp903: i also tried USB HDD, USB KEY, USB CDROM, USB FDC, but none work
<wols> Dread: pastebin the output
<lepidoptera> when the CD is inserted nothing happens
<kexp903__> methods: http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2008/04/things-to-do-on-your-new-ubuntu-804.html
<Dread> wols: im afraid i cant, firefox crashes when i try to paste anything
<Khalsa> Howdy, Fresh install of amd64 ubuntu 8.04, compaq f730us laptop, I can't get any USB device to work, e.g. I plugin a USB headset or webcam or mouse, and none are recognized/setup. When I plugin the mouse light flashes, then turns off
<kexp903__> go there
<el_taco> I have a samba server setup it works great just one problem, well more of an annoyance. In the config you pick the server name which I set. When browing from windows it gives this name but also in () gives the servers host name which I odn't want. anyone know what I mean?
<wols> Dread: fiest line with "deb" in sources.list then
<ms1981> wols: here is the link http://pastebin.com/m5f00b9da
<tim167> kexp903__: i also tried USB HDD, USB KEY, USB CDROM, USB FDC, but none work
<wols> Dread: you can paste that in here with it only being one line
<kexp903__> tim167: I see, let me look into that, what is the revision and the version of the BIOS?
<leachim6> ...redoing all of my ssh keys is a PitA
<Chipsa964> i know it sounds silly, but did you burn the .iso correctly
<tim167> kexp903 how can i check that ?
<leachim6> how come it took so long to find this problem ?
<Myxb> when i press power button on my laptop the logout menu no longer is brought up. how do i fix that?
<jetsaredim> what's the command to find out what package a given file came from?
<wols> ms1981: "lspci" only. and: the iwconfig stuff is all missing, ifconfig -a too
<leachim6> apt-file
<Dread> wols: deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted this?
<SuperLag> the ncurses interface that you see during the install process... is there a way to get to that screen, post-install?
<timboy> i'm having an issue with fonts on the web. I tried to copy all of my fonts from my windows box onto my ubuntu box and now the web fonts are messed up. can someone give me a hand?
<leachim6> jetsaredim, apt-file
<wols> Dread: yes. looks alright. apt-get update. what does it say?
<bobboy> m1r: i think synaptic froze maybe? lol.. its just hanging there saying Removing transmission-common and the file is only 56.7kb and im on a 1.5ghz dual core, 2 gb ram computer
<wols> SuperLag: ncurses interface for what exactly?
<Dread> wols: runs fine
<Sergiu1> hello
<wols> Dread: and apt-get install <stuff>?
<bobboy> m1r: nvm there it goes.. heres goes with the apt-get update
<SuperLag> wols: configuring the network interfaces
<ggeecko> can someone suggest an alternative to phpsysinfo??
<Sergiu1> why ubuntu use in hardy the unstable version of rtorrent, not stable.
<ms1981> wols : here are the new link http://pastebin.com/m4e776612
<Sergiu1> =]
<jamiejackson> i'm trying to share a folder on a usb drive (FAT), but it's giving me grief.  other FS on other partitions are showing up with fairly sensible permissions, but the fat is giving drwx------  6 root  root <-- i'm assuming this is part of my problem?
<wols> SuperLag: not to my knowledge. but man interfaces
<Dread> wols: i get the above error, told to try apt-get install -f then get told that dpkg is screwed when i try that
<wols> Dread: WHAT error?
<xim> whats the difference between screenlets and desklets?
<wols> ms1981: you have no wlan
<Dread> wols: my original post: dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-plugins_1%3a0.6.2+git20071119-0ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wols> ms1981: ie no PCI WLAN card
<d[X_X]b> in hardy their is no "/home/myname/.Trash"   where did it go?
<bobboy> m1r: how do you know when to use dist-upgrade or just upgrade?
<kyleky> How Can I enable mysql to listen from outside connections?
<ms1981> wols : but in windows it says it's a usb card, but it's build in
<kexp903__> tim167: Bios info?
<wols> ms1981: lsusb. you need to find out what card it is to load the driver for it
<wols> kexp903__: yes, enable port 3306 in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<wols> kexp903__: however, it's a very very stupid idea
<tim167> kexp903__: yes, how do i check it ?
<elmargol> someone knows where fetchmail stores mails not delivered yet?
<ms1981> wols : it's a RTL 8187b card and http://pastebin.com/m35fe7278
<wols> tim167: ny reading you mobo docs
<ms1981> wols : it's a card from realtek
<kexp903__> tim167: when boot press the pause key and tell me the ver, and rev
<lepidoptera> some one pls help me to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 using the CD. I'm new to this.
<wols> ms1981: then load the driver for that
<kexp903__> wols: huh?
<wols> !wlan | ms1981
<ubottu> ms1981: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<timboy> i'm having an issue with fonts on the web. I tried to copy all of my fonts from my windows box onto my ubuntu box and now the web fonts in firefox are messed up. can someone give me a hand?
<Dread> wols: any clue on my error?
<wols> ms1981: but it IS a shitty wlan card under linux
<wols> Dread: dpkg-reconfigure the package. alternatively remove said package (and purge it too!) with dpkg
<mw-home> I upgraded my ssh packages this morning because of a security alert and now I can't make an ssh connection to any external box.  I can ssh to localhost though.
<Dread> wols: thx, will try
<tim167> kexp903__: rev 2E37A, flash eeprom revision level: 2EKT42AUS, date 11/29/06
<ms1981> wols : in the list there is no doc about my card
<tim167> kexp903__: 2E37A is 'Boot Block revision level'
<Larrxi> ikonia: i found it, the file 60-persistent-input.rules. thank you for your help!
<kyleky> How do I unblock mysql in ubuntu (port 3306?)
<bobboy> when should someone use apt-get dist-upgrade instead of apt-get upgrade?
<gverig> Anybody had sound conflicts with Heron? Flash/XMMS/Miro?
<lepidoptera>  some one pls help me to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 using the CD. I'm new to this.
<d[X_X]b> in hardy their is no "/home/myname/.Trash"   where did it go?
<Pici> !trash | d[X_X]b
<ubottu> d[X_X]b: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<d[X_X]b> thank you
 * ASUS-tek free open souce ubuntu mag hope u all love it as me http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<wols> ms1981: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek
<wols> see the comments section there for your chip, especially all the links
<wols> not painless to use but doable, even if you have to use ndiswrapper
<e\ectro_> anyone know the pkg name for Net::Appliance::Session ?
<GnomeBoy> hello i installed ubuntu hardy heron daily build and b43-fwcutter, but sudo ifconfig doesnt show my wireless card (BCM94311)
<vix85> How do I install java, and the java plugin for firefox for my Ubuntu 8.04 x64
<Jack_Sparrow> lepidoptera Do you have the alternatecd or the dvd.. the live doews not have that option for upgrade
<wols> e\ectro_: apt-cache probably does
<wols> !java | vix85
<ubottu> vix85: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<GnomeBoy> vix85, there is no java plugin for x64
<Jack_Sparrow> GnomeBoy the bcm943 is NOT the same as the bcm43
<d[X_X]b> what is dbus i see it in compiz ccsm and pidgin plugin
<wols> "wlan | GnomeBoy
<timboy> i'm having an issue with fonts on the web. I tried to copy all of my fonts from my windows box onto my ubuntu box and now the web fonts in firefox are messed up. can someone give me a hand?
<wols> GnomeBoy: b43 has now native drivers IIRC
<vix85> GnomeBoy: like I thought.. so I have to use java for 32 bits ?
<jamiejackson> is there anything special i need to do to share something off a FAT partition on a USB drive? the internal HD shares out folders just fine, but i'm having real problems trying to share from the USB FAT partition
<frogscott1> Hi CapaH sorry for the blow up yesterday
<wols> vix85: java for 64bit does not exist
<GnomeBoy> wols, so what do i have to install to get it working ?
<wols> at least not in a meaningufl manner
<crd1b> d[X_X]b: dbus is a system for inter-process communication
<vix85> wols: like I thought, so can I use java for the 32 bits version?
<wols> !wlan | GnomeBoy
<ubottu> GnomeBoy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GnomeBoy> vix85 you could search for IcedTea
<wols> GnomeBoy: most likely nothing
<d[X_X]b> crd1b by that u mean.....?
<GnomeBoy> but on Debian it worked fine
<CarlFK> i accedently setup 4gig of swap - will that cause any problems?  like can the 32bit OS use 4g swap + .5g ram ?
<timboy> CarlFK, no
<bazzieb> what does ntop do?
<wols> CarlFK: depends how many processes you have
<wols> each one can max use 3,5GB basically
<wols> but: 4GB swap and only .5GB ram is a serious mismatch
<Pici> bazzieb: network top, monitors your network connections
<timboy> CarlFK, you can use partimage and resize the swap if you want.
<bazzieb> how do i view the graphical interface of ntop?
<wols> he can simply unmount and delete it and recreate it
<timboy> CarlFK, sorry gparted
<yotsuba_> So I had the Synaptic Package manager download the packages for VLC, but where were they placed?
<wols> bazzieb: ntop listens on a port IIRC: connect to that with a browser
<bobboy> how does one know to use apt-get dist-upgrade for updating regularly (not Gutsy to Hardy) compared to apt-get upgrade?
<wols> yotsuba_: dpkg -L <packagename>
<timboy> i'm having an issue with fonts on the web. I tried to copy all of my fonts from my windows box onto my ubuntu box and now the web fonts in firefox are messed up. can someone give me a hand?
<At0x0> When I click the logout (top right) icon on hardy heron, my system locks up for a solid minute before it appears. I can't click anything, switch windows, etc. Oddly, nothing is pegged (cpu,ram,net,load,hdd,etc). Any ideas?
<wols> bobboy: apt-get update and then dist-upgrade
<GnomeBoy> wols, on debian i just needed bcm43xx-fwcutter an b43-fwcutter to get the card working
<wols> nothing about it
<bobboy> wols: yes but when use dist-upgrade compared to just upgrade?
<wols> GnomeBoy: debian has a 2.6.18 kernel. ubuntu si a bit newer an dhas the 802.11 stack
<GnomeBoy> wols, so i cant do anything ?
<wols> bobboy: when you want
<Pici> bobboy: dist-upgrade pulls in packages that have new dependencies, upgrade does not./
<wols> novato_br: I told you what you can do
<wols> GnomeBoy: ^^
<Pici> bobboy: I always use dist-upgrade
<tds5016> anyone know what extension I need to get compiz to act like expose on a mac?
<bobboy> Thankyou Pici and wols
<Flannel> bobboy: dist-upgrade, for instance, will pull in new kernel versions (since the new kernel actually changes package names, due to the version number)
<tds5016> where I move to one corner of the screen and all fo the windows scale down, and you click on the window t choose it.
<GnomeBoy> i really nee my wireless network card
<neuromancer> tds5016: ctrl+E
<jamiejackson> GnomeBoy, what's the model, again?
<wols> tds5016: http://www.google.com/search?q=expose+for+compiz
<bobboy> before i go can someone promise to also give a thanks to m1r???... k thankyou Flannel
<bazzieb> on the install page it said i need to browse http://127.0.0.1:3000 but nothing seems to happening?
<GnomeBoy> jamiejackson, 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<timboy> GnomeBoy, unfortunately this is one of the large failings of linux...
<jamiejackson> i've got v1 of that card, and the restricted drivers didn't work for me. here's my wiki tho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<jamiejackson> it's ndiswrapper instructions for bcm43xx cards
<tds5016> I think there's an extesion called expose in compiz....
<NetWrm> hiya all
<tds5016> I am looking for the one that acts like the mac expose.
 * NetWrm finally decided to try ubuntu
<GnomeBoy> jamiejackson, are there any disadvantages ?
<neuromancer> ﻿recently turned on my machine to find both xp and ubuntu had ceased working.  put it down to a faulty power supply that keep corrupting my HDD's with bad sectors (5th hard drive in 2 years)... i get a DRDY UNC error.  = drive not ready to read, and uncorrectable error.  is there anyway to salvage my system without reformatting? - I have all my data backed up! ;)
<Pici> tds5016: expo perhaps, ask in #compiz-fusion for more specific configuration
<neuromancer> ﻿tds5016: ctrl+E
<jamiejackson> only advantages, GnomeBoy ndiswrapper is faster than native drivers, but harder to set up
<bazzieb> Netwrm you from SA??
<NetWrm> oh yeah
<timboy> tds5016, not too sure what expose is... is that the one where it shoes all the current open windows?
<NetWrm> cape town
<neuromancer> ﻿tds5016: super + E even sorry!
<NetWrm> heh
<bazzieb> sweet
<bazzieb> Jozie myself
<neuromancer> ﻿tds5016: is it where it zooms out to show 4 desktops?
<NetWrm> ahaa cool
<jamiejackson> if you do the wiki, GnomeBoy, pastebin your lsmod before starting
<NetWrm> very cold here tonight
<tds5016> nope.
<GnomeBoy> jamiejackson, i read that ndiswrapper will be removed with kernel 2.6.25.X
<tds5016> I'm looking for the one that shows all open windows.
<crd1b> d[X_X]b: communication between processes; exactly what it sounds like
<bazzieb> not to bad here
<tds5016> timboy yes.
<neuromancer> ﻿tds5016: with a mouse movement to top right?
<jamiejackson> what do you mean "removed" GnomeBoy?
<wols> GnomeBoy: it's kinda in limbo. will be in .26 for example
<tds5016> or the bottom right....
<tds5016> as I'd like to set it, but yes.
<neuromancer> ﻿tds5016: its under scale you need to set the binding.
<wols> but the solution is a bad one yes (ndiswrapper)
<timboy> tds5016, it's called scale and is installed by default. If you install compizconfig-settings-manager then you can configure bindings
<Pici> tds5016: Like I said, join #compiz-fusion for specific plugin help.
<InforMed> Hi! Can you help-me install ipw3945 drivers on Hardy... http://www.klamstwo.org/evad/archives/59 at the end of that page is a how-to but I'm getting errors... Help!!!! PLEASE!
<neuromancer> ﻿tds5016: the guys over at #compiz-fusion would've been able to help ;)
<tds5016> I was looking for one where I could move it to a corder...
<wols> InforMed: unless yu tell us the errors we can't heloop
<tds5016> where's the corners option?
<neuromancer> bindings
<ms1989> wols : I used this how-to " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64 " and had this terminal " The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used!" (about the realtek wifi card)
<timboy> tds5016, click on scale and then under bindings "initiate window picker for all windows"
<lech> yo
 * milia hi
<timboy> i'm having an issue with fonts on the web. I tried to copy all of my fonts from my windows box onto my ubuntu box and now the web fonts in firefox are messed up. can someone give me a hand?
<GnomeBoy> jamiejackson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12101/
<neuromancer> ﻿tds5016: google is your friend.  or there is a dedicated channel for your issue
<bazzieb> could any1 help me as too why my ntop is not working in my browser?
<wols> ms1989: there is no "update modules" in that howto
<evil_tech> how do you reconfigure the xserver from command line? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt seem to work anymore
<neuromancer> is there a way to detect and isolate bad sectors and salvage a system that won't load that has been afflicted in ubuntu?
<wols> evil_tech: it does
<ms1989> wols : I can see a wirreless option now, but how do I seek for a wifipoint
<wols> evil_tech: if you are root (sudo)
<evil_tech> not like it use to
<evil_tech> only enables framebuffer and keyboard options
<wols> neuromancer: install smartmon-tools. let it do a long test
<tds5016> that's not under scale in ccsm.
<neuromancer> I have an error message that contains ata1.00: status {DRDY}
<wols> evil_tech: -plow then as an option
<tds5016> there it is!
<tds5016> thanks!!!
<dan> how do i get to a non x  terminal in ubuntu?
<jamiejackson> GnomeBoy: your hardy fix should be the same as mine, according to your lsmod. when you get to the hardy bug fix section, do this instead http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4931090&postcount=582
<neuromancer> ﻿wols: use this from a livecd?
<wols> neuromancer: buy a new disk, NOW. seriously
<neuromancer> ﻿wols: this is a new disk
<dan> need ot install adiriver without x running
<sa125> need help - I've tried reparing the gnome-power-manager by apt-get remove and then install, and now my system won't get past the login screen (Ubuntu 8.04)
<wols> neuromancer: sure, knoppix has it installed by default for example
<neuromancer> ﻿wols: I've been through 5 recently
<simNIX> jamie: Ctrl_Alt+Fx
<wols> neuromancer: then RMA it, it'S BORKEN
<InforMed> wols -- ERROR: A compatible subsystem was not found in the following path[s]:
<InforMed> 	/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/build/include/ /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/build/
<neuromancer> ﻿wols: this I think is more a dodgy power supply issue that is affecting the disks
<wols> InforMed: doing what?
<neuromancer> ﻿wols: it is very old and perhaps under powered
<wols> neuromancer: unlikely
<mcphail> dan: Ctrl-Alt-F2, login then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<neuromancer> ﻿wols: it can't be that all my drives are faulty?!
<wols> underpowered PSUs crash your PC, they don't kill hdds
<jetsaredim> anyone know where these rsa blacklist files are generated from?
<MasseR> Is there a way to disable the emergency x server?
<dan> is there a  way to get to a termina without-----cooo thanks
<wols> neuromancer: it can be your case is 50°C+
<MasseR> It breaks everything
<neuromancer> ﻿wols: it hasn't killed it but it corrupts the system and creates bad sectors
<wols> neuromancer: a bad sector is a borken disk
<neuromancer> ﻿wols: no temp is not too high
<MasseR> I was trying to get two monitors working, but whenever I had faulty xorg.conf it broke everything
<neuromancer> ﻿wols: bad sectors can sometimes be fixed by low-level formatting can't they?
<wols> MasseR: simply restart your X server
<enjahova> when is the next hardy heron update? will it include the full version of FF3?
<MasseR> wols: Won't listen to me
<MasseR> It doesn't listen to any keyboard commands
<wols> neuromancer: depends what you think a bad sector actually is
<Pici> enjahova: FF3 hasnt been released yet.
<wols> MasseR: go to a console killall -9 X
<enjahova> Pici: i know, but maybe it will be by the time the update is out
<MasseR> wols: Can't go to console
<wols> MasseR: if that doesn't work: reboot
<InforMed> wols, make
<InforMed> wols can you read the how-to at the end of the site http://www.klamstwo.org/evad/archives/59 and help-me?
<hwilde> !dualhead | MasseR
<ubottu> MasseR: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<At0x0> When I click the logout (top right) icon on hardy heron, my system locks up for a solid minute before it appears. I can't click anything, switch windows, etc. Oddly, nothing is pegged (cpu,ram,net,load,hdd,etc). Any ideas?
<MasseR> wols: I rebooted the computer about 50 times when I tried to fix it
<Pici> enjahova: 8.04.1 is going to be released around June or July.
<wols> MasseR: your crashed your system. happy rebooting. maybe next time try to revive it via a running sshd
<neuromancer> wols: http://www.howtofixcomputers.com/forums/just-fix/has-my-hardrive-power-supply-went-bad-62515.html
<GnomeBoy> jamiejackson, pretty nice HowTo :)
<enjahova> Pici: thanks
<wols> MasseR: then reboot 51st time. delete xorg.conf and dpkg-reconfigure your xserver
<neuromancer> wols: done *lots* of research into this and before i bought the new drive I thought it was the power supply
<neuromancer> wols: got the new drive and it worked for a while but it's only gone and done the same so the power supply is deffo to blame
<mcphail> MasseR: if the keyboard doesn't seem to work, try "Alt-SysRq-R"
<wols> neuromancer: then the question remains: why did you hook up the new hdd on the falty PSU that as you claim already has killed 4 others?
<MasseR> mcphail: That's what I did to reboot
<neuromancer> wols: to test
<jetsaredim> MasseR: what kind of card(s) are you using?
<GnomeBoy> jamiejackson, do i have to install b43-fwcutter ? cause in the howto i read: modprobe b43
<hwilde> wols, lol
<jdahm_> all of a sudden eth0 no longer exists, is there an easy way to fix this?
<MasseR> jetsaredim: Don't laugh. Ati
<sa125> At0x0: I had the same prob and reinstalled gnome-power-manager and it worked fine afterwards.. but I did an update soon after and now it wont get past the login screen - I think I may have broken some dependencies, so be careful.
<hwilde> jdahm_, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<jetsaredim> MasseR: which ati driver are you using?
<martin100> hallo is hardware-guru online?
<MasseR> jetsaredim: Both ati and fglrx
<jetsaredim> open or closed
<hwilde> !ati | MasseR
<neuromancer> wols: now I need a new PSU but I want to try to fix the system for the time being
<ubottu> MasseR: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols> jdahm_: depends what went wrong
<jdahm_> hwilde: No such interface
<hwilde> jdahm_, that's not good :/
<jetsaredim> take a look at the gentoo wiki
<neuromancer> wols: I'll reinstall once I get the new equipment I need
<jdahm_> hwilde: no, it's no :P
<wols> neuromancer: won't help. you just get new bad sectors and more crashing again
<hwilde> jdahm_, run "sudo ifconfig -a" and see if it just came up as a different name
<jetsaredim> err MasseR: take a look at the gentoo wiki article on dual monitors
<neuromancer> wols: yeah, I am expecting that
<jdahm_> hwilde: nope, only lo shows up
<Grejao> have some linux filesystem that i can resize them?  ( no lvm)
<hwilde> !gparted | Grejao
<ubottu> Grejao: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<wols> jdahm_: lspci and lsmod
<timboy> i'm having an issue with fonts on the web. I tried to copy all of my fonts from my windows box onto my ubuntu box and now the web fonts in firefox are messed up. can someone give me a hand?
<MasseR> jetsaredim: The problem is that I did get two monitors to 'work' but even though I had 2560x800 the second monitor was 1024x768 and the first one 1280x800
<hwilde> jdahm_, I dunno then... it doesn't exist for some reason.    try  "sudo modprobe e100"
<neuromancer> wols: can't afford a PSU yet and want to utilise some of my system for a while ;)
<MasseR> Therefore it got squashed horizontally and was left out vertically
<jetsaredim> MasseR: it really depends on how your xorg.conf is setup and what your monitors will support
<neuromancer> wols: I know it won't last long but it's better than booting into a flashdrive install all the time
<MasseR> jetsaredim: yep. i had it working with that setup on 7.10
<jetsaredim> MasseR: I found with my nvidia dual head setup - it was almost easier to get working if I wrote the entire xorg.conf file by hand rather than use the tools
<Grejao> ubottu, hwilde, i ask for some "Linux" filesystem that i can resize, eg. ext3, reiserfs, xfs ... i can resize it?
<ubottu> Grejao: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neuromancer> wols: I know it sounds strange but it *is* possible for a dodgy PSU to create bad sectors when the power drops out and such
<MasseR> jetsaredim: Not much different than what I did eventually :)
<sa125> anyone knows how to resolve a broken dependency from terminal?
<wols> sa125: pastebin the apt-get output
<jdahm_> hwilde: well, nothing works :P
<tim167> im trying to install ubuntu on a usb key from the live cd, it stalles at 'installing system', 5%...any ideas ?
<Konam> is 'chmod 755 *' the same as 'chmod +x *'?
<wols> jdahm_: I asked you something
<neuromancer> ﻿sa125: sudo apt-get install -f    or sudo apt-get build-dep <program>  -- i think?!
<sa125> wols: can't really, its another machine... let me type a sec
<jamiejackson> sorry for the delay, GnomeBoy, no, this doesn't have anything to do with b43-fwcutter
<GnomeBoy> jamiejackson, thank you very much... WLAN is working now
<jetsaredim> MasseR: check out http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors#ATI
<sa125> neuromancer: neither worked..
<jamiejackson> congrats, GnomeBoy
<neuromancer> sa125: what is wrong exactly
<TuxPWNZ> Guys where can I find new applets for Avant?
<timboy> i'm having an issue with fonts on the web. I tried to copy all of my fonts from my windows box onto my ubuntu box and now the web fonts in firefox are messed up. can someone give me a hand?
<neuromancer> sa125: did your install of an app fail and break apt or are you not able to install due to unsatisfied deps?
<sa125> neuromancer: I removed and re-installed gnome-pwr-manager and now my system (hardy) gets stuck after login screen
<PCDJ> i am learning so much in last week how to run ubuntu
<sa125> neuromancer: I'm using the terminal in recovery mode
<PCDJ> thanks to all of those that have helped me
<shoot^> guys, on kernel 2.6.24-17, my ATI Restricted driver is not in use (Restricted Drivers shows "enabled" but "not in use". It is enabled in xorg.conf, yet fglrxinfo returns "mesa". Any ideas?
<neuromancer> sa125: are there any error messages?
<wols> sa125: how is this a apt problem?
<tds5016> anyone able to point me to a download of calibri that open office doesn't garble?
<neuromancer> sa125: I agree this doesn't appear to be apt-related
<planttt> I put the line 'mount /mnt/data' (a SMB mount in /etc/fstab) in my /etc/rc.local, but the drive doesn't get mounted on boot. How can I make Ubuntu 8.04 mount my SMB drives automatically on boot?
<jamiejackson> how do i share a folder on a (FAT) USB drive? when i try to access a shared folder on the external drive, i can't access it the way i can with a shared folder on the internal drive
<NetWrm> ok right I need some advice
<NetWrm> how do I join a custom server
<neuromancer> dsa125: did the reinstall fail in some way? how did it break the system?
<sa125> well, I tried to build-dep for the gnome-pwr-mgr and it couldn't resolve some dependencies
<NetWrm> on xchat gnome?
<planttt> NetWrm: using /server
<neuromancer> sa125: so what did you do?
<wols> sa125: we can chat her until the crows come home IF YOU DON'T TELL US THE EXACT ERROR!
<NetWrm> aaaa tks planttt
<imterro> can anyone help me with openssh-server, i installed it, but there is nothing in my /ect/init.d/ so i cant run it
<imterro> so therefore i cannot ssh into my machine
 * neuromancer wants a new PSU from santa for xmas
<wols> imterro: ls /etc/init.d/*ssh*
<MasseR> jetsaredim: Thanks I'll check it out
<planttt> imterro: you should be able to start it with 'services' in system->administration
<timboy> i'm having an issue with fonts on the web. I tried to copy all of my fonts from my windows box onto my ubuntu box and now the web fonts in firefox are messed up they some fonts are too big and others are too small when viewing pages. I have IE installed in wine and it displays the pages fine. can someone give me a hand?
<nikin> hy
<imterro> planttt, it is not in that list
<nikin> can anyone help what i have to change?
<chazco> Hi... i need to remove Ubunut and install Windows until Hardy becomes usable. I plan to leave space for Ubuntu, how much would be suitable? Also, is there a utility to convert an ext2 partition to FAT32 (so both can access files)?
<imterro> wols it just gives me one return: "ssh"
<neuromancer> ﻿timboy: did you install ttf following a guide?
<chazco> timboy - Mine does the same with the msttcorefonts
<sa125> wols: "Failed to fetch http://ubnuntu.intergenia.de/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xmlto/xmlto_0.0.18-5.1build1_i386.deb could not resolve 'ubnuntu.intergenia.de'
<imterro> and i cannot "start" ssh either
<sa125> and many others like that one
<wols> imterro: that's it!
<nikin> hy.. i am using xubuntu but i want to use fluxbox... i made according .xinitrc file to use with startx, but this way NetworkManager does not work.. neither the authentication needed for network-admin and users-admin .. can anyone help what i have to change?
<wols> so what does /etc/init.d/ssh restart say?
<Pici> imterro: Is ssh installed?
<imterro> wols,  i cant start that
<wols> imterro: why not?
<timboy> neuromancer, ues I created a folder dropped in my 2000+ fonts and then did a font update
<timboy> chazco, did you fix it?
<imterro> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<imterro> [sudo] password for peter:
<imterro> sudo: /etc/init.d/ssh: command not found
<wols> imterro: dpkg -l |grep ssh
<chazco> timboy - Only be reverting to Gusty / ArchLinux i'm afraid... not the solution you wanted i imagine
<Pici> imterro: How did you install openssh?
<imterro> Pici, yes i got "openssh-server" from the repositorys
<Pici> oh
<Pici> k
<wols> imterro: dpkg -l |grep ssh
<imterro> Pici, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ErickGhint> Hey, guys. I'm very new to Linux... are there any ISO burning programs that anyone could recommend?
<timboy> chazco, no not really. i'd rather fix it... ;)
<Pici> imterro: That doesnt include the ssh client, you  know?
<MilkmanDan> What's the prefered way to search for open bugs in Ubuntu?
<Pici> !burning | ErickGhint many
<ubottu> ErickGhint many: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Pici> !bugs | MilkmanDan
<ubottu> MilkmanDan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<imterro> wols, ii  openssh-server                             1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.1                                 secure shell server, an rshd replacement
<imterro> it is installed
<mcphail> ErickGhint: right click on it and selct burn
<maiquel_> hi people someone help with Nvidia drivers 8600 Gt ubuntu 8.04??
<PDF_q> hello I am having a lot of trouble installing the PDFlib, I tried some sites but it simply doesn't work, anyone know how to apt-get it somehow?
<MilkmanDan> Thanks Pici
<neuromancer> ﻿timboy: ttf's have to be installed in a certain way as opposed to installing the msttcorefonts package.  I'd be dubious about putting them on my system and would expect some anomalies from doing so :/
<ErickGhint> mcphail: really?
<chazco> timboy - It seems to be really random... Hardy on one machine had fonts really screwed up, another machine no issues. Same istall method.
<compaqr4000> anyone running openfire out there?  Which version to install on Ubuntu, Debian or Red Hat?
<mcphail> ErickGhint: in GNOME, yes
<ErickGhint> I'm really starting not to miss windows at all.
<neuromancer> ﻿ErickGhint: godd ;)
<maiquel_> hi people someone help with Nvidia drivers 8600 Gt ubuntu 8.04??
 * neuromancer meant good
<imterro> wols, Pici, any ideas?
<Pusselgenerator> Same here, ErickGhint :)
<nikin> hy.. i am using xubuntu but i want to use fluxbox... i made according .xinitrc file to use with startx, but this way NetworkManager does not work.. neither the authentication needed for network-admin and users-admin .. can anyone help what i have to change?
<timboy> neuromancer, so to fix this... should i remove that entire font directory and update fonts again? is there any safe way to add ttf's? I really like my fonts they work great in inkscape
<ErickGhint> Did you just switch too, Pussel?
<neuromancer> !ttf
<ubottu> Factoid ttf not found
<neuromancer> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Pici> imterro: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart perhaps?
<compaqr4000> ErickGhint, you will get to the point that when you do have to run windows for whatever reason, it will seem awkward and slow.
<sa125> sooo... anyone knows how to fix this: "Failed to fetch http://ubnuntu.intergenia.de/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xmlto/xmlto_0.0.18-5.1build1_i386.deb could not resolve 'ubnuntu.intergenia.de'
<Pici> sa125: Pick a new apt mirror
<tactikalnuke> !find slackware
<ubottu> Package/file slackware does not exist in hardy
<tactikalnuke> ;)
<danners> hey does somebody know if there are debs from mpx (multi pointer X) avaible?
<nekkidtruth> Is there anyone around who would be willing to walk me through partitioning for an Ubuntu install on a system that's already running XP?  I've installed before, but this new install for 8.04 seems different and I'm not sure how to partition correctly.
<sa125> Pici: how do I do that on terminal?
<mcphail> sa125: spell ubuntu correctly in /etc/apt/sources.list !
<YouKnowMe> Help? I can see the printers on my linux box with samba using windows, but no folders. After coutless googles and restarts, can someone help?
<ErickGhint> Comp: it's already starting to feel that way. I'm actually about to format my windows partition.
<imterro> Pici, what would that do
<imterro> it seemed to work
<imterro> or to not give an error
<maiquel_> How i installed drivers nvidia, 8600GT
<maiquel_> ??
<Pici> imterro: Thats another way of starting/stopping/restarting services
<tactikalnuke> alas...not giving and error and working are 2 differant things :)
<imterro> Pici, so my ssh is up and running?
<shoot^> guys, I cant get FGLRX working at all on Hardy, with Kernel 2.6.24-17. fglrxinfo always returns mesa. Restricted Manager says it is enabled but not in use. Xorg.conf is configured to use fglrx. Anyone able to help?
<compaqr4000> ErickGhint:  I've removed Windows XP on all of my 4 machines.  Just one left and that machine has enough hard drive space that keeping it there is not harming anything.
<Pici> imterro: does ps aux | grep ssh   show it?
<fbond> Hi, WRT USN-612-2; I don't see much mention of OpenVPN, but it is mentioned.  Should I regenerate all of my OpenVPN keys?
<neuromancer> timboy: try that, but otherwise try choosing different system fonts perhaps?
<tds5016> in firefox 3 in the default install of ubuntu... does anyone know how to get rid of the undo closed tab button the tabs bar?
<imterro>  ps aux | grep ssh
<imterro> peter    12686  0.0  0.0   5160   832 pts/2    R+   20:41   0:00 grep ssh
<timboy> neuromancer, try what? that's how I installed them
<imterro> Pici, not that i cant tell
<Pici> imterro: Then no, its not running.
<imterro> so what do i do to make it run?
<Pici> imterro: What version of Ubuntu is this?
<sa125> mcphail: I just typed that in here to show the error -- forgive my misspelling
<imterro> 8.04
<neuromancer> ﻿timboy: try _removing_them_ or assigning different system defaults ;)
<ErickGhint> Comp: heh, i bought a prefab laptop the day Vista came out. Not that I wanted vista, it's just they wouldn't sell me a computer with XP on it. So I finally got fed up with it after about a year of crap.
<nekkidtruth> I would really appreciate it if someone could privately message me to assist me with setting up proper partitions.  Thanks in advance.
<mcphail> sa125: ahh. Sorry! A misspelling would stop the name being resolved as per the error...
<Chapai> is there no fix for the invisible trashbin bug?
<nikin> When does NetworkManager start? durning the booting/login process?
<Flannel> imterro: You should have /etc/init.d/ssh
<neuromancer> ﻿timboy: i was replying to your previous post : }
<alv> hi
<Flannel> imterro: if you don't, reinstall the openssh-server package
<maiquel_> hi pepole how i install the drivers in ubuntu 8.04?? my device is GForce Nvidia 8600 Gt Fatality
<mcphail> imterro: does "apt-cache policy openssh-server" show that it has been installed correctly?
<timboy> neuromancer, oh gotcha. so how would i assign different system defaults?
<sa125> mcphail: can you tell me how to switch the apt mirror through terminal?
<gionnico> hi
<gionnico> i've uninstalled ubuntu.. but the vista bootloader entry is still there. how can I delete it?
<Flannel> sa125: edit /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the new mirror (sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list)
<neuromancer> nikin: system> prefs> appearnace > fonts
<neuromancer> ﻿timboy: ^^ meant for you
<mcphail> sa125: you just need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file in your favourite text editor (e.g. "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list")
<neuromancer> nikin: ignore above
<imterro> Flannel, i do have "ssh" in my init.d
<imterro> Flannel, but it wont start
<sa125> thanks
<Flannel> imterro: What error does it give you?
<danners> hey does somebody know if there are debs from mpx (multi pointer X) avaible?
<Flannel> imterro: `sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start` gives what error?
<imterro> Flannel, sudo: /etc/init.d/ssh: command not found
<mcphail> sa125: run "sudo aptitude update" after you edit it
<Marfi> what repository do i enable in order to install the latest beta driver for nvidia? im having trouble playing unreal tournament
<ErickGhint> Just one more question and I'll be out of your hair. Just to be sure, the proper format for Ubuntu ( and possibly other distros ) would be ext3?
<imterro> Flannel, `sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start`
<leif_> does css run fine in wine
<Pici> imterro: ls -l /etc/init.d/ssh
<nikin> When does NetworkManager start? durning the booting/login process?
<gionnico> i've uninstalled ubuntu.. but the vista bootloader entry is still there. how can I delete it?
<imterro> mcphail, it shows that its installed correctly
<mcphail> ErickGhint: one of the many you can use. I like ext3
<nekkidtruth> I'm having difficulties with partitions while trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a machine currently running Windows XP.  There is 40gigs of free space I'd like to use for Ubuntu, but I can only use it if I choose "Manual" during the install.  I'd appreciate it if someone could walk me through correctly setting up the partitions.  I currently have GParted open and am willing to follow a guide if someone could poin
<ErickGhint> mcphail: are there any advantages to ext3?
<mcphail> imterro: "ls -l /etc/init.d/ssh"
<imterro> Pici, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3839 2008-04-06 13:52 /etc/init.d/ssh
<mcphail> ErickGhint: stable and well supported
<ErickGhint> mcphail: ahh, thanks =)
<sa125> mcphail - thanks, I'll  do that
<Flannel> imterro: well, that'd do it.  As to why those perms are messed up....
<leif_> how good does css run in wine
<Pici> imterro: Thats not correct, have you done anything since you installed it? or did the install throw errors?
<Pici> !appdb | leif_
<ubottu> leif_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<wu5> where do i set autostart objects?
<nikin> When does NetworkManager start? durning the booting/login process?
<wu5> meaning, programs that are supposed to be loaded on startup
<mcphail> imterro: i wonder why it isn't set executable?
<imterro> Pici, no i havent done anythign since i installed it
<Flannel> imterro: Try reinstalling the package, `sudo apt-get remove --purge openssh-server && sudo apt-get install openssh-server`
<atlef> wu5: preferences - sessions
<SiDi> hi everyone
<nekkidtruth> ﻿I'm having difficulties with partitions while trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a machine currently running Windows XP.  There is 40gigs of free space I'd like to use for Ubuntu, but I can only use it if I choose "Manual" during the install.  I'd appreciate it if someone could walk me through correctly setting up the partitions.  I currently have GParted open and am willing to follow a guide if someone could p
<kane77> wu5, System -> Preferences  -> Sessions
<imterro> Flannel, reinstalled
<imterro> ill try run it now
<imterro> mcphail, i have no idea :S
<Marfi> how do i install the libc header?
<Flannel> Marfi: install the build-essential package
<SiDi> Anyone who uses to know how to boot WinXP from grub with error 12 and menu.lst well setup?
<wu5> right, thx
<sa125> mcphail - I get an Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"... mind that I'm trying to do all this from recovery mode root terminal
<jamiejackson> when you share folders from nautilus properties dialog, where do those changes go? they don't seem to go to /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<Marfi> Flannel, duh, i knew that! ty
<imterro> peter@Helvete:/etc/init.d$ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<imterro>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                             [ OK ]
<imterro> woot its running again
<imterro> thanks alot
<waite> I am running Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4.0.4 and zeroconf:/ ioslave shows nothing. I have kdnsds installed and avahi-disconver shows services. any ideas?
<imterro> `sudo apt-get remove --purge openssh-server && sudo apt-get install openssh-server` was the command that fixed it incase you would like toknow
<mcphail> sa125: do you know how to use vi?
<imterro> do i need to add somethign to my iptables to allow me to ssh into my machine?
<sa125> I'm a quick learner
<Flannel> sa125, mcphail, just use nano
<Flannel> imterro: No, only thing you'll need to do is port forward if you've got a router
<mcphail> Flannel: sa125: yes - use that if you can get to it
<imterro> hmmm
<imterro> Flannel, because the connection times out when i try to ssh into my machine
<ErickGhint> Well, thanks so much guys. I really appreciate the help =)
<imterro> Flannel, nvm its working
<imterro> thanks for the help everyone
<maiquel_> hi people someone help with Nvidia drivers 8600 Gt ubuntu 8.04??
<Bodsda> maiquel_, whats wrong with them?
<gads_4> Hi all. Hey I am giving a presentation at a conference this weekend and need a "powerpoint" type slideshow for introducing Ubuntu to XP users. Anyone know where I can find one?
<PDF_q> does anyone know how to install PDFlib with apt-get?
<sa125> Flannel: sorry, I'm kind of new at all this... how do I use nano mode?
<maiquel_> Bodsda, i dont know install the driver, do you have a how-to?
<Bodsda> sa125, theres some pointers at the botom of the nano screen (note that ^Q means ctrl+q)
<Flannel> sa125: `nano [file]` and then its just like a regular text editor, scroll around, type stuff.  ^ is ctrl, like Bodsda, just said.
<Bodsda> maiquel_, go to System--> Admin--> Hardware Drivers, tick the Enable box then reboot
<lucasv2> Hi, I'm using Firefox but it has awful memory leaks. can someone confirm that? at the moment it's not responding, taking up 95.5% of my cpu and sucking up 1gb of ram
<babolat> If I installed Ubuntu Server in VBox, will I be able to use it just like I had a server?
<mcphail> PDF_q: i don't think PDFlib is in the ubuntu repos. Is it free software?
<DJones> gads_4: Openoffice Presentation sounds like what you need
<sa125> Flannel - awesome, thanks
<lucasv2> Can someone confirm the memory leaks in firefox?
<maiquel_> Bodsda, i dont need do the download the drivers???
<gads_4> DJones: Yes that's what I want.
<Bodsda> gads_4, its installed by default -- Apllications-->Presentation
<gads_4> I just wondered if there are any great ones on the net to introduce Ubuntu
<wirechief> lucasv2: how do you know you have leaks ?
<Bodsda> maiquel_, not from a website no ,just check the box
<gads_4> Presentations that is.
<maiquel_> Bodsda, ok.. thanks =D
<babolat> lucasv2: i've read some article that says there's no mem leak with ff.. but i dunno.. that article blames flashplugin for the instability.. im looking for the article
<Bodsda> gads_4, oh, your talking about using someone elses presentation
<Bodsda> maiquel_, your welcome
<lucasv2> wirechief: well, what else should it be?
<lucasv2> wirechief: I haven't been doing anything and it's already at 1.5GB
<gads_4> Yes, maybe something from Connonical.
<laeg> rhythm box music player > everyday when i launch it the window pops up for a fraction of a second and then closes - it is rare i can make it play music. how can i fix it?
<Bodsda> lucasv2, kill it before your system dies
<gads_4> Canonical.
<beli> moin
<Bodsda> gads_4, we are not gonna make a presentation for you and searching for one is not tech support (which is what this channel is for) #ubuntu-offtopic please
<yotsuba_> It seems that the settings specified in the DNS portion of my network settings are reverting to some other setting each time I restart, or make a change to the system.. any one have any ideas?
<wirechief> lucasv2: does free work with your install ?
<PCDJ> heres a good question how do you get wine to use a mounted drive?
<mcphail> lucasv2: using 95% of CPU is not typical of a memory leak
<Pici> gads_4: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-marketing as well
<lucasv2> Bodsda: my system won't die
<lucasv2> mcphail: ok, well 80% now
<lucasv2> mcphail: it crashes about once per day
<gads_4> Thank you. This is the first time I've gotten on irc. Great I will switch to those rooms. Thanks.
<ms1989> I need help with the install of drivers in ndiwrapper for my RTL8187 card
<lucasv2> or more
<Bodsda> lucasv2, i'd still kill the process -- ;~)
<ms1989> can anyone help me?
<lucasv2> wirechief: free does work yes
<mcphail> lucasv2: does it do this on a fresh and clean profile?
<Bodsda> gads_4, thanks ;~)
<PCDJ> i installed wine but it wont show my NTFS drives
<lucasv2> mcphail: I will try it out.
<wirechief> lucasv2: is that what you are using to see memory useage ?
<Bodsda> PCDJ, why should it?
<beli> Bodsda: nice question :)
<Bodsda> ;~)
<mcphail> lucasv2: any probs i have had like this have been due to extensions
<lucasv2> Bodsda: yes
<ms1989> wols : can you help me again? because it still doesn't work
<lucasv2> wirechief: no, top
<lucasv2> mcphail: that might be an explanation
<lucasv2> I wonder which one though
<beli> ms1989: whats your problem?
<PCDJ> bodsda, because that is where my data is stored
<Bodsda> lucasv2, only turn one on and revert to trial and error process to find out maybe ?
<mcphail> lucasv2: nuke them all then reinstall one at a time!
<Pici> PCDJ: Wine is for running Windows programs in Linux, it has nothing to do with disk drives. What are you trying to do?
<wirechief> lucasv2: well im having other issues with my ubuntu install, i cannot have multiple windows open, not sure its a setting or what.
<Bodsda> PCDJ, data is not stored on wine nor is it controlled by wine
<Bodsda> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ms1989> beli: I have tried to install a driver for my RTL 8187 card but
<PCDJ> run mirc because xchat can serve files and i have people that have access or had access to my authored files
<tds5016> why is openoffice 2.4 so effing borked in 8.04?!
<wirechief> anyone able to open  firefox and a terminal at the same time on the desktop ?
<ms1989> beli ; I don't know what I have to do next to get it to work
<tds5016> it kills all of my fonts!
<Slart> wirechief: works here
<Cew27> hey all is there a channel for awn
<beli> ms1989: there is no native driver for it?
<tds5016> anyone know?
<tRSS> i am trying to compile sebek (honeynet project) on Ubuntu 7.10, but it crashes complaining about not being able to find af_packet.c file
<Cew27> hey all is there a channel for awn
<ms1989> beli : I've used this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64
<wirechief> Slart all i get is one window , cannot open a second window
<ssalvarani> hi all, i need some help with git
<tRSS> i have searched for this file, but can't fine it
<babolat> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<ms1989> beli : no not were I now of
<tRSS> where can I get af_packet.c file?
<ms1989> beli *know
<Cew27> babolat: thanks that did help
<PCDJ> bodsda, what i can do is finish learning how to make ubuntu run since it appears you need a college degree to install a script then i can dump XP and dedicat my whole drive to ubuntu
<beli> ms1989: wait...
<babolat> ;)
<ms1989> beli : I did the how-to till the end but it still doesn't work
<Bodsda> PCDJ, what are you trying to do?
<ms1989> beli: ok
<ssalvarani> anyone can help me with git?
<babolat> !anyone | ssalvarani
<Bodsda> compiz-git?
<ubottu> ssalvarani: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PCDJ> bodsda, i wanted a script for xchat like sdclone because i have files i share (my personal files) and no one can get them from my channel when i am on linux
<ssalvarani> thanks babolat, i'll explain
<beli> ms1989: show me your ifconfig / iwconfig output
<babolat> 'git' .. a very creative way to name something O:-)
<wirechief> lucasv2: i am only able to open either firefox or terminal but not both, not sure this is a bug, i am not much of a ubuntu user.
<ssalvarani> i'm trying to get my webcam working and I need to use git, which i never used
<Bodsda> PCDJ, what do you mean 'a script for xchat'?? a how to install?
<beli> ms1989: did you check realteks driver download page for some native linux driver?
<PCDJ> bodsda, i have the install part down i need a script and i can not find one that works but i figure i will just format the drive now and make it a 100% linux drive
<tds5016> anyone able to help me get back to the open office version in 7.10?
<ms1989> beli : http://pastebin.com/m41897ab6
<martyn> Hi dudes. I have an Apache2 server (actually, full LAMP) but need 'original' lib-gd - not the Ubuntu version because some commands are missing (imagerotate). I have successfully compiled lib-gd from scratch and wondered if it is possible to get Apache2 to see it as a module. Cannot use a2enmod because the filetypes are not in the .load and .conf format (loads of .c files etc). Is it easy to...
<martyn> ...encourage Apache to read these modules or does it need a full recompile of Apache? :-(
<shane__> hello
<Bodsda> PCDJ, if your likely to be about in an hour or so i can give you a couple of hours tuition -- im not sure why you need a script? what do you want this script to do?
<ssalvarani> i installed git-core but i get an error when trying to execute "git clone http://..."
<beli> ms1989: did you check realteks driver download page for some native linux driver?
<Grejao> i'm trying to mount /dev/sda3 on /backup to my user can be owner from this partition/mount point
<tds5016> apparently no one, huh? haha.
<Grejao> i'm using:" /dev/sda3    /backup      ext3     uid=1000,gid=100    0      0       "   at fstab ... but when i try mount -a   i receive an error,
<asizemore> In eed to find the function of x if f(x) = square route of x
<asizemore> in graphmonkey
<PCDJ> bodsda, i do karaoke mixes and ses files which i have others help me with and they download from me but it requires a auto sharing script
<ms1989> deli : they didn't have drivers for linux but they have windowsdrivers
<drivetrax> piTiVi - does not work on my pc
<mcphail> Grejao: uid shouldn't be a valid option for ext3
<PCDJ> bodsda, i messed up when i did linux and it only gave me 2 gigs for the main drive it uses
<Pici> asizemore: Try asking in #math
<Grejao> mcphail, how do i can put this partition to mount with my user permissions?
<Bodsda> PCDJ, you can use     sudo gparted         to resize it but be careful
<ssalvarani> i need help for an error with git: /usr/bin/git-clone: 374: curl: not found
<shane__> ok i am trying to get my dl-510g wireless card installed 2 days now lol,i got it installed and device is there but it wouldnt start ndiswrapper on start so i just added ndiswrapper to gedit and restarted,now i get a error message at start saying error starting the gnome settings daemon
<shane__> can anyone advise
<beli> ms1989: is it 8187B or 8187L?
<mcphail> Grejao: first, mount it without the "uid=" rubbish
<ms1989> deli :8187b
<PCDJ> bodsda, that is true BUT i have the other partitions full of microsoft junk i want to be rid of it
<Slart> wirechief: sorry.. didn't see your replay... I'm not really understanding what you're doing here.. you start firefox.. then you start a terminal... and that somehow becomes one window?
<jasper> Hey, I have a strange problem with my wireless card on SUSE 10.3. I can scan and see networks, but can't connect to them. They're open,without encryption.
<PCDJ> bodsda, besides ubuntu runs better than ANY microsoft OS i ever used
<beli> ms1989: Linux driver for kernel 2.6.22
<beli> ms1989: what do you think that is? ;)
<Grejao> mcphail, had the same error
<WindowSmasher> Hey all.  My wireless light stays off, even when I'm using it.  Any ideas?
<ms1989> beli ; but that's for the L
<wirechief> Slart i open firefox and it covers the top of the screen leaving no access to any other programs
<mcphail> Grejao: what error?
<PCDJ> new bulb?
<Bodsda> PCDJ, if you want to be rid of it (and all its contents) you can delete the partition in gparted and resize the ubuntu partition to use the free space (lovin the ms bashin;~))
<beli> thats for B...its on the B download section
<beli> ms1989: ftp://210.51.181.211/cn/wlan/rtl8185_linux_26%5B1%5D.1027.0823.2007.tar.gz
<beli> ms1989: its 8185 driver as the name says....but i would give it a try as long as they list it in the download section
<ms1989> beli : if have the d
<jester7> WindowSmasher: is it using the b43 driver?
<WindowSmasher> Neg ipw
<wirechief> Slart this is the same with a terminal if i open a terminal i cannnot open firefox
<Grejao> the same.
<mcphail> Grejao: yes, but specifically which error is generated?
<drivetrax> resize tha window
<wirechief> SLart well not in the same fashion that i have known before with ubuntu anyways.
<beli> ms1989: ?! go get that tarball...and read the readme inside of it
<PCDJ> bodsda, i am about 3 days into using linux so far i am totally new i want to start this thing from total scratch so it has no memory it even knew bill gates
<wirechief> PCDJ lol
<Slart> wirechief: sounds strange indeed.. is it the same if you open a text editor?
<ahver> i am installing ndiswrapper (and works) just like on ubuntu 7.10 but on 8.04 it isn't working.. i unload the b43 and ssb module but still not working when i type iwconfig i get no wireless extensions found :S
<Slart> wirechief: can you get a screenshot and post it somewhere? preferably one before you start a terminal and one after
<Grejao> root@kohlerts:~# mount -a  || mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<wirechief> Slart havent tried, i was curious why Ubuntu users were losing sound and found that pulseaudio was installed by default.
<PCDJ> bodsda, i run sims 2 but i have another lesser pc that has XP i can play on this PC will have the REAL OS
<Slart> wirechief: yes.. pulseaudio is installed by default
<ms1989> deli : I have the 8187 card not 8185
<PCDJ> should i take stun gun to HD to make it forget? lol
<Bodsda> PCDJ, cool, ive gotta go now but will be back in an hour or so
<lucasv2> mcphail: it crashes whenever I visit this site: http://dougmccune.com/blog
<wirechief> Slart maybe i can but i can only access one program at a time.
<lucasv2> mcphail: even though I removed every extension except for the ubuntu ext.
<PCDJ> i can not believe how fast linux loads new USB devices
<mcphail> Grejao: have you formatted the partition correctly?
<wirechief> Slart i am use to ksnapshot, what is used in Ubuntu ?
<Grejao> yeap, i can mount it normally by root,,, i need to mount with other owner,,, my user...
<mcphail> lucasv2: not in X at present, so i can't verify that i'm afraid
<wabiD> does anyone have some tips/links to keep my laptop temp down
<WindowSmasher> nvm found it
<PCDJ> bodsda, i will be back shortly i have to brainwash my hard drive into thinking it never met gates it may take some work wish me luck
<Vlet> wabiD: ice
<wabiD> it sits between 82-92c after less than an hour of use
<ahver> i am installing ndiswrapper (and works) just like on ubuntu 7.10 but on 8.04 it isn't working.. i unload the b43 and ssb module but still not working when i type iwconfig i get no wireless extensions found :S
<rexy__> wabiD, fahrenheit?
<wabiD> c
<mcphail> Grejao: you _are_ mounting it by root...
<shane__> does anyone no how i can get into abuntu with the error message error starting the gnome settings daemon and locking up at that point
<wirechief> Slart i wanted to confirm your memory leak but have no way to open firefox and a terminal at the same time.
<rexy__> wabiD, seems a little hot, but some laptops are just crap with temperatures, what processor?
<rexy__> wabiD, you can have a look and see if frequencyscaling is working
<Vlet> shane__: can you be more specific?
<wabiD> how do i do that
<jasper> Hey, I have a strange problem with my wireless card on SUSE 10.3. I can scan and see networks, but can't connect to them. They're open,without encryption.
<PCDJ> this is it boys!! i'm going in, if i am not back in 1/2 hour come get me
<wabiD> heh its down to 73c ice, my balls are still burning
<rexy__> wabiD, type cat /proc/cpuinfo and look at what it says behind cpu Mhz
<PCDJ> bodsda, see you then :)  ty
<ay^> Has the bug in ubuntu been fixed, that casued xorg to use all cpu when browsing with firefox?
<rexy__> try it when the machine isnt doing anything
<rexy__> and see if that's lower then what your processor should be
<_volk_> A 4e tak tiho?
<Bodsda> PCDJ, bye ;~)
<cjohnson> I'm trying to use sfdisk to partition a flash memory card (for my pda, according to a tutorial)
<mcphail> Grejao: the user who mounts the partition does not influence who can access the partition...
<PCDJ> PCDJ grabs hammer and shuts down PC
<Unknown512> Hello, i have no sound. It detects my sound card (onboard) but i do not hear a thing. I am using Ubuntu 8.04.
<cyntek> Hello everyone.
<cjohnson> The example says to do this: # sfdisk /dev/mmcblk0
<cjohnson> /dev/mmcblk0p1:1,16384,6
<cjohnson> /dev/mmcblk0p2:16385,,83
<shane__> i added ndiswrapper to gedit and restarted now im getting an error that error starting the gnome settings daemon
<boss_> anybody know somebody converter from mpg to 3gp-mobile?
<shane__> thats where it locks at
<cjohnson> However, that's for 512MB and 7GB partitions on an 8GB card. Mine is only 2GB, so I want to split it 1GB and 1GB. What values should I be changing to do that?
<tushyd> Unknown512: in terminal run alsamixer and make sure all the sliders are up
<ms1989> beli : but the file you just send are files for 8185 card and I have an other card
<wabiD> cpu MHz		: 1000.000
<ms1989> beli the 8187b
<wabiD> Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2500  @ 2.00GHz
<Unknown512> tushyd: ok how do i move the sliders?
<mcphail> boss_: mencoder might be able to do that, but it isn't the easiest software to use
<tushyd> Unknown512: use the arrow keys on the keyboard
<beli> ms1989: it IS in the download section for your card...so why dont try it out?!
<maslowbeer> i have an issue that clearly could have been better addressed during an upgrade to heron from gutsy on my laptop. i have broadcomm wifi and thus require a restricted driver. it was working in gutsy but only _after_ the upgrade was complete it asked me if I wanted to enable the restricted driver. of course now I can use my wifi so I've got a serious catch 22. it should have downloaded the restricted driver for heron while it had the cha
<Unknown512> tushyd: ok everythings up (it always was) and i still cant hear anything.
<maslowbeer> s/can/cannot/
<sudobash> did you try the wifi before restricted driver after upgrade?
<tushyd> Unknown512: is there an optical out in your alsamixer? When I had that problem I unchecked the optical out and my sound came on
<sudobash> maybe try a clean install... of 8.04
<parvix> somebody please help with my ubuntu...
<ms1989> beli : you're looking herehttp://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true?
<ironfoot> HI is there anyway I can get some help with cups I keep getting=>recoverable: Network host busy?
<sudobash> whats up parvix?
<Shadu> How can i check the status of Hellanzb ?
<ScreaminIk1> uhm. my sound stopped working in flash.
<sudobash> ironfoot what is your printer hooked up to?
<Unknown512> tushyd: there is no optical out function in alsamixer
<gronne> I reinstalled ubuntu, because I got nuts over the network issues... but now I have an issue with sharing. It says "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: share name backup is already a valid system user name"
<ScreaminIk1> system sounds are fine. vlc. miro, totem. but flash is broken.
<beli> ms1989: why dont you just give it a try?
<drivetrax> AsusTek embeds Linux on p5 mobo
<ironfoot> sudobash: A print server netgear ps110
<sudobash> ScreaminIk1 try reinstall of flash and alsa/whatever else might have been installed
<laeg> how do i open pdfs in firefox (install missing plugins does nothing) and ubuntu in general? i've aready searched synaptic for adobe acrobat
<wirechief> Slart forget the desktop issue i was having....i checked for memory leak and it is not happening when i use free
<sudobash> so you have a strange printer setup...
<stathis78> hello can anyone help with a webcam issue plz?
<Unknown512> tushyd: is there any way i can take a screenshot and send it to you?
<ScreaminIk1> ... ok.
<sudobash> maybe try getting cups working with the printer direct connected first?
<Slart> wirechief: got a phonecall.. brb
<sudobash> and then move to network?
<ay^> Has the bug in ubuntu been fixed, that casued xorg to use all cpu when browsing with firefox?
<ironfoot> It was working but I caME IN TO WORK AND IT HAD THIS EXACTR ERROR MESSAGE?
<wirechief_> sSlart ok i will be on this Desktop...
<sudobash> did you restart pc?
<wirechief_> Slart ok i will be on this Desktop
<ironfoot> yes I did.
<Larrxi> laeg: document viewer should read pdf
<sudobash> restart print server
<sudobash> and printer
<sudobash> unplug both for 10 min
<ironfoot> Yes Sir!
<tushyd> Unknown512: don't think it's necessary... i'm not really sure how to help you at this point.
<sudobash> unless other people are printing fine
<sudobash> ???/
<Unknown512> mmk
<ironfoot> There is another printer on the network and it works it's just my ubuntu that won't respond?
<laeg> Larrxi: ff will only let me save the page as html though the ext is pdf
<sudobash> are you using the computer with the cups error to get online and chat with us?
<theLichKing> is there a free voice chat client? like skype but free
<ironfoot> Yes
<sudobash> can you ping both printers?
<gegema> I am sshing to my machine using PuTTY, and have a couple of aliases in ~/.bash_aliases , which worked on the same session... now that I am on a new session, I can not use those aliases anymore... however, the aliases are still in ~/.bash_aliases, any ideas?
<ironfoot> wait one
<parvix> i installed ubuntu server and i guess it has no gnome, how can I install it?
<Larrxi> laeg: do you use KDE or Gnome?
<sudobash> what do you see parvix?
<sudobash> just a terminal
<sudobash> ?
<parvix> yes
<parvix> just a terminal when boot
<beli> gegema: the loginshell executes different startup files as the normal shell
<sudobash> login and try startx
<ironfoot> sudobash: Yes I can ping the IP .
<Larrxi> theLichKing: wengo and gizmo are two
<sudobash> both printers ironfoot
<sudobash> ?
<ironfoot> there's only one.
<theLichKing> Larrxi: thanks
<sudobash> oh ok well then try to print....
<laeg> Larrxi: gnome
<gegema> beli: so what do I need to do for bash to read ~/.bash_aliases everytime I login?
<ScreaminIk1> flash install from repos fails. hash does not match.
<sudobash> and see if you get the same message
<ironfoot> there is more than than one computer though
<beli> gegema: source it from the ~/.bashrc
<sudobash> so the question is if one printer can print to it and another cant...
<matias> Does anyone know how to watch copy protected dvd's in ubuntu hardy ?
<sudobash> if 1 can but another cant it is probably something wrong with the PC the wont and not the print server
<ironfoot> there's a problem with my cups that the conclusion I get.
<parvix> i tried, it says c600and n6t f64nd
<Larrxi> laeg: i think that konqueror can read pdf in its browser
<parvix> command
<ironfoot> I've checked the forums for clues but nothing I try is working.
<liox_> boa tarde]
<adub> what is the command to list drives and their properties in linux
<gegema> beli: will try that... since the netry in ~/.bashrc recommends that new alises be stores in .bash_aliases, I thought I would be a law abiding person :(
<maslowbeer> is there a way I can d/l the restricted broadcom driver on my windows partition and enabled it from heron to get around the catch-22 problem I have of not being able to download the restricted driver for obvious reasons?
<sudobash> did you set up cupsd with custom config yourself?
<Starnestommy> !dvd | matias
<ubottu> matias: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<beli> gegema: no....its just to separate them
<zpzzlz> does anyone else have copy-paste issues with rdesktop?
<sudobash> maslowbeer ndiswrapper...
<gegema> beli: Thanks
<laeg> Larrxi: konqueror is for kde though, right?
<zpzzlz> matias, i think you need libcss
<Larrxi> laeg: you can try a plugin to firefox.. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/636
<beli> gegema: to not have one big file...you just to "source /path/to/.bash_alias" in the ~/.bashrc
<matias> zpzzlz, ok ill try that
<beli> gegema: if you dont spread these files for other users....use full path...
<parvix> sudobash?
<hacknslash> adub, ls -l
<ironfoot> The cupsd.conf file I have made some changes but I just don't think that I caused anything but It Is possible I guess!
<gegema> beli: let me try source and will report :)
<Aristocles> hey all!
<sudobash> ironfoot backup the conf reisntall cups and try new conf
<zpzzlz> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sudobash> and if it doesnt work you still have your old conf
<Aristocles> can you install build-essential and kernel-headers during an install?
<ironfoot> ok
<apple-gunkies> does anyone know why my Hardy box can see the KNOPPIX samba share of a knoppix box, but hangs when trying to connect, and the knoppix box can't see my hardy box's shares at all?
<sudobash> it says command not found when you type startx?
<parvix> yes
<beli> apple-gunkies: is your network functional? tcp/ip and routing?
<sudobash> looks like you skipped some important xorg file maybe didnt install any X at all...
<parvix> the program startx is currently not installed
<laeg> Larrxi: cool ty
<parvix> yes
<YouKnowMe> apple-gunkies: This might help..
<Finiras> man i love ubuntu :p
<sudobash> wait you might be at a diff type of console
<gegema> beli: looks good for now... restarted bash after sourcing the aliases file and the laises work :D , hopefully it will still work on a new session :)
<sudobash> what does your screen say?
<Finiras> haven't booted into windows since i installed ubuntu
<parvix> the ubuntu server packages come without any x desktops
<laeg> Finiras: ya!
<beli> gegema: hf
<ScreaminIk1> reinstalling flash did not help.
<apple-gunkies> Yes, network is functioning fine, I'm an experienced admin, but light on SAMBA and windows
<jimdb> when i insert my flash drive it mounts the volume except I can't write to it.  anyone have any ideas?
<ScreaminIk1> still no sound.
<zpzzlz> !libdvdcss | matias
<ubottu> matias: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<beli> apple-gunkies: just to make sure...
<tawd> how can i create a file using the terminal?
<YouKnowMe> appl-gunkies: This has useful info, although not directly related to your prob.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4958814#post4958814
<beli> tawd: touch filname
<parvix> any ideas about how to install it?
<tawd> beli, thanks
<beli> tawd: or use HERE-documents if you need to enter data also
<tawd> beli, HERE-documents?
<xeer> so im trying to do some editing in gedit or bluefish, anything with a gui pretty much.. when i copy paste the paste goes randomly in the documents sometimes
<beli> tawd: ask your free external brain --> google
<tawd> beli, lol thanks
<matias> ok... i did what the tutorial said about installing libdvdcss... it still doesnt work
<Larrxi> beli: haha :D
<jimdb> when i insert my flash drive it mounts the volume except I can't write to it.  anyone have any ideas?
<wols>  jimdb set umask uid and gid in mount options
<zpzzlz> matias, what program you playing dvd  with?
<matias> mplayer
<wols> jimdb: if it's a fat formatted drive
<Finiras> synaptic is just a terminal version of apt-get right, or do they have different sources?
<Finiras> i mean the other way around :p
<matias> mplayer crashes when trying to decrypt the dvd
<xeer> so im trying to do some editing in gedit or bluefish, anything with a gui pretty much.. when i copy paste the paste goes randomly in the documents sometimes
<zpzzlz> matias, does it play in totem?
<luke-jr> Any way to get the LiveCD to NOT start X?
<wols> Finiras: synaptic is X and yes their sources are different, libapt is the same tho
<sudobash> which Ubuntu Server version?
<andy__> Hi all, I cant install flashplugin-nonfree on 7.10, anyone knows why?
<matias> zpzzlz,  2 secs... ill check
<xeer> helllooooooooooooooooo do i have to be obnoxious to be visible to this chat?
<beli> xeer: we can read you
<apple-gunkies> YouKnowMe: Thanks, I'm looking it over...
<zpzzlz> xeer, are you pasting with middle mouse button
<wols> !patience | xeer
<ubottu> xeer: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dominik> hello
<matias> zpzzlz, nope totem cant play it either
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core gnome-core
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install gdm
<zpzzlz> matias, hmm does it crash or anything?
<dominik> sorry, im new to linux
<hacknslash> dominik, hello
<zpzzlz> matias, can you play another dvd?
<matias> zpzzlz, totem doesnt crash it just says it cant read from source
<dominik> can anyone tell me if there is a similar programm to icq??
<parvix> 8.04 tls server edittion
<wols>  dominik: use pidgin
<xeer> im aware middle click triggers a paste, but I am not pressing the middle click. I find the paste going else where in the document, when I control Z to see where it was at, it ends up in some random place
<tawd> dominik, pigeon
<beli> dominik: pidgin
<xeer> im using control V to paste
<dominik> thank you!!!
<sudobash> that will install what you need parvix
<beli> dominik: it supports icq, msn, yahoo, jabber.....
<wols> dominik: it's a multi protocol IM program, works with pretty much all IM networks
<snmpee> what's the apt-get for the patch to fix the new SSH vulnerability
<matias> zpzzlz, this dvd should be playable.... i saw it on a computer with windows a few months ago
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core gnome-core
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install gdm
<Finiras> when i try to do a apt-get update command to update my packages, i get this error: "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Finiras> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Finiras> "
<parvix> i installed two times.. all the same
<wols> !dvd | matias
<ubottu> matias: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Finiras> should i change the permissions of that file?
<sudobash> try
<beli> Finiras: do it as root
<KjetilK> anyone know what impact the latest debian openssl flaw has on encfs
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install gnome
<sudobash> what does it say?
<snmpee> KjetilK I just asked that
<xeer> as a web developer, ubuntu is useless to me if something as simple as copying/pasting doesn't work propertly
<KjetilK> and if there is a risk, how it can be mitigated
<wols> KjetilK: does it use ssl?
<KjetilK> snmpee: ok :-)
<sudobash> once gdm is install with apt try this:
<snmpee> what's the apt-get for the patch to fix the new SSL vulnerability?
<zpzzlz> does anyone else have copy-paste issues with rdesktop a.k.a terminal service client?
<wols> if it uses ssl: create a new keypair and re encrypt your disk with that
<sudobash> sh /etc/init.d/gdm start
<beli> xeer: its more useless to blame folks like us who are trying to help for free
<wols> !sslbug
<ubottu> Factoid sslbug not found
<matias> wols, i already did what the help.ubuntu.com site said to do
<KjetilK> wols: it is mentioned at http://wiki.debian.org/SSLkeys
<xeer> beli, i help in here too you know..
<Unknown512> Hello, i have no sound (it detects my sound card, which is an OnBoard  Card: HDA NVidia Chip: SigmaTel STAC9227) Im using Ubuntu 8.04.
<parvix> e: couldn't find package gnome
<wirechief> luke-jr:  look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<lordleemo>     
<wols> matias: libdvdcss2 is installed? you have checked?
<snmpee> i predict within a few days somebody's going to have a working public exploit out so patch your stuff immediately
<LogiTech> does anyone know how to DOWNLOAD videos from youtube....?
<beli> xeer: you need to put the cursor to the place you want to paste sth....
<Unknown512> ﻿Hello, i have no sound (it detects my sound card, which is an OnBoard  Card: HDA NVidia Chip: SigmaTel STAC9227) Im using Ubuntu 8.04.
<o0Chris0o> @status
<sudobash> you need repos i think
<LogiTech> could anyone tell me how to download videos from youtube.com ???
<xeer> beli. yes. I click where I wish to paste, I press control V and at random times it pastes it elsewhere in the document.
<wols> LogiTech: in your /tmp
<becker> I've just tried running boinc manger using the xfce desktop after installing it while on gnome. it tells me I need to run it in the same folder as the client I tried reinstalling it with no success
<theLichKing> LogiTech: google it.. there are a couple of websites
<Unknown512> LogiTech: you can also use Firefox addons
<beli> Finiras: hmm....usign a notebook?
<beli> s+usign+using+
<matias> wols, sudo apt-get says its the newest version
<xeer> if I am not clear in my error description please let me know..
<beli> xeer: using a notebook?
<Unknown512> ﻿Hello, i have no sound (it detects my sound card, which is an OnBoard  Card: HDA NVidia Chip: SigmaTel STAC9227) Im using Ubuntu 8.04.
<pen> anyone know how to use gfxboot?
<stathis78> does anyone know why my webcam cant conect to dev/video0?
<LogiTech> is there a way that i can download only "sound" of the video ? :/
<pen> !gfxboot
<ubottu> Factoid gfxboot not found
<sudobash> it said that for x-window-system-core also?
<beli> Finiras: got it working now? do you use a root shell?
<pen> I installed it in the repo
<xeer> using a desktop, when I am pasting my hand is not on the mouse so it is not the middle click being pressed.
<zpzzlz> can i save my open channels in xchat
<pen> don't know where to start
<Unknown512> ﻿Hello, i have no sound (it detects my sound card, which is an OnBoard  Card: HDA NVidia Chip: SigmaTel STAC9227) Im using Ubuntu 8.04.
<xeer> if it was as simple as that, I would not be here..
<theLichKing> LogiTech: google: download youtube
<pen> zpzzlz, what xchat are you using? xchat or xchat gnome?
<zpzzlz> pen, xchat (non gnome)
<beli> xeer: sometimes you overlook the simplest things...but ok...
<apple-gunkies> ARRGH! Figured it out. OpenDNS *really* screws over samba by resolving unknown hostnames to its own server
<andy__> Hi all, I cant install flashplugin-nonfree on 7.10, anyone knows why?
<LogiTech> its the same ? linux and windows got same download system?
<Unknown512> ﻿Hello, i have no sound (it detects my sound card, which is an OnBoard  Card: HDA NVidia Chip: SigmaTel STAC9227) Im using Ubuntu 8.04.
<pen> zpzzlz, ok, that's the same as mine. Go to XChat in menu and click network list
<xeer> beli, I've gone through the copy/paste steps closely and it is reproducable.
<zpzzlz> pen, ok
<adub> i just want to be able to view what drives are my hard drives
<ironfoot> sudobash: I tried reinstall  cups and I still have the same problem?
<pen> zpzzlz, edit the servers where the channels resides
<zpzzlz> pen, cool, thanks!
<stathis78> does anyone know why my webcam cant conect to dev/video0?
<Frost-w> Hi everyone! How can I install KDE environment on ubuntu 8.04 instead of Gnome?
<sudobash> with old or new conf?
<nikin> hy i have problems with network manager... i am running it on fluxbox.. and can only start n-applet as root to work.. how can i set it to work so that nm-applet can be started as normal user?
<pen> zpzzlz, in channels to join type in the channel names
<Unknown512> ﻿Hello, i have no sound (it detects my sound card, which is an OnBoard  Card: HDA NVidia Chip: SigmaTel STAC9227) Im using Ubuntu 8.04.
<beli> xeer: maybe its because of a not well configured pointing device or keyboard stuff inside xorg config.....
<pen> zpzzlz, like #ubuntu,##c++
<ironfoot> with old conf
<tim167> i installed ubuntu on a usb key, but i cant boot from it, can someone help ? thanks
<sudobash> Unknown512 check you MB manufacturer....
<pen> anyone know how to use gfxboot?
<wols> tim167: how do you know your BIOS can boot from USB?
<Frost-w> Hi everyone! How can I install KDE environment on ubuntu 8.04 instead of Gnome?
<sudobash> ironfoot try default conf...
<Unknown512> sudobash: Im sorry what?
<sudobash> maybe it is the conf...
<neeto> I have two ndis devices using ndis drivers, the hardware is present and the drivers are installed on both. however, I can only see one device in iwconfig. How do I map one device to wlan0 and one to wlan1?
<wols> Frost-w: apt-get it
<ironfoot> ok
<blueball> holla
<becker> Frost-w: sudo apt-get install kde
<tim167> wols: i don't, but i have several USB options in the boot sequence settings, none worked..
<sudobash> check the website of the MotherBoard Manufacturer
<Frost-w> wols, becker thanks
<Rob125> isn't it kubuntu-desktop, not kde?
<wols> neeto: check your dmesg if there really are two devices
<sudobash> find out what board you have also
<sudobash> and memorize it
<Unknown512> sudobash: ok but what should i be looking for?
<wols> tim167: is grub installed on the usb stick?
<becker> Rob125: yes it is thanks for that
<tim167> wols yes
<sudobash> just get info on your hardware so we can help you out
<adub> what is the command to list hard drive devices
<becker> Frost-w: make that sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<stathis78> does anyone know why my webcam cant conect to dev/video0?
<wols> tim167: and what message do you get?
<adub> i am trying to use ddrescue to backup data
<andi5> adub: try hwinfo
<Unknown512> sudobash isnt there a command i can type in terminal to get my computers info?
<wols> Unknown512: lshw
<maslowbeer> is there a way I can d/l the restricted broadcom driver on my windows partition and enable it from heron (e.g., mounting partition and copying driver) to get around the catch-22 problem I have of not being able to download the restricted driver for obvious reasons?
<neeto> wols: nice, we have official errors loading the driver. thanks man.
<parvix> it said the same for x-window...
<tim167> wols, nothing the computer just skips the usb stick , as if it isnt there
<becker> I've just tried running boinc manger using the xfce desktop after installing it while on gnome. it tells me I need to run it in the same folder as the client I tried reinstalling it with no success any suggestings
<wols> maslowbeer: apt-zip
<kingair_six> maslowbeer, what's your problem with broadcom, I can't get my belkin pc card with broadcom chip to run
<wols> maslowbeer: or simply find out the name of the deb, download it and install via dpkg -i file.deb
<adub> andi5 i want to see what /dev/sda it is
<adub> each drive
<wols> adub: dmesg|less
<wols> adub: or smartctl
<andi5> adub: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda
<sudobash> you will get the best results with looking at your board with your own eyes
<nikin> hy i have problems with network manager... i am running it on fluxbox.. and can only start n-applet as root to work.. how can i set it to work so that nm-applet can be started as normal user?
<maslowbeer> wols: ok if I'm looking at the restricted driver manager, how do I determine the name of the driver and where would I get it?
<jimdb> wols:  i do not ever set those for a flash drive.  this isn't an external hard drive.  these are flash drives.
<wols> maslowbeer: search on ubuntu.com
<wols> jimdb: and?
<jimdb> and it worked fine under 7.10
<LogiTech> is there way to download from youtube a "sound" of the video ?
<pen> have anyone starting to use gfxboot yet?
<wols> a flash drive is TOTALLY the same like a harddisk
<Safety0ff> Anyone have good audio drivers which the bass doesn't always crackle?
<jimdb> wols:  actually it isn't
<maslowbeer> kingair_six: no problem with the driver per se. I can't d/l it since I need it to download it . . . :) it worked in gutsy fine but in the upgrade to heron it didn't download it _before_ it removed the old driver hence I couldn't get it. major oversight on the ubuntu team IMHO
<beli> LogiTech: record your audio channel
<pen> LogiTech, that's hard
<ironfoot> sudobash: Dd'nt work~
<wols> jimdb: for ubuntu it is: everytzhing is a file. repeat until you understand it
<LogiTech> im looking for easy and fast way =) thank you
<pen> Safety0ff, probably your volume is too high
<sudobash> parvix try this: sudo aptitude update before you try the other commands i gave you
<pen> gfxboot? anyone?
<Safety0ff> My volume isn't too high
<wols> jimdb: whoami;ls -al /mountpoint/of/flash
<parvix> do i need it to be connected to internet to do so?
<Finiras> in firefox, flash likes to crash or something, everything that is supposed to be flash just turns white, and to use flash again I have to completely shut down firefox and then restart it again.... how to fix this?
<Safety0ff> It happens on different distros as well
<pen> Safety0ff, just a check
<Safety0ff> but windows is find
<wols> parvix: yes. or get a ubuntu desktop cd
<mc-george> !silverlight
<ubottu> Factoid silverlight not found
<Safety0ff> I heard it was something to do with badly ported drivers
<wols> !moonlight
<ubottu> Factoid moonlight not found
<Safety0ff> but that's all hearsay
<mc-george> anyone know how to play online videos that need silverlight?
<ironfoot> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Unknown512> sudobash: i went to the site i got the computer from, and the computer is now discontinued for whatever reason. And i don't know the name of the motherboard
<tekteen> can someone help me with pulseaudio. I am using kubuntu but that should not matter (it goes deeper then X). Here is what happens when I run pulseaudio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12115/
<andi5> does anyone "port" windows drivers?.... hm
<parvix> i have a cd
<wols> mc-george: it's called moonlight under linux. very beta
<Unknown512> sudobash: is there a command i can use to get my motherboards info
<parvix> no connection to internet
<pen> Safety0ff, which are you using alsa? pulseaudio? or OSS?
<mc-george> wols, does it work?
<greg-g> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols> mc-george: not really
<sudobash> is there a way to get the net?
<Safety0ff> I've tried both alsa and oss
<mc-george> ok lol
<andi5> sudobash: it is distributed ;-)
<Falling-Inferno> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Finiras> in firefox, flash likes to crash or something, everything that is supposed to be flash just turns white, and to use flash again I have to completely shut down firefox and then restart it again.... how to fix this?
<Unknown512> Does anyone know the command to get information on your computers motherboard and such
<sudobash> you will need to read this parvix: http://ccrma.stanford.edu/planetccrma/man/man5/sources.list.5.html
<sudobash> and set your sources for the cd
<sudobash> in your sources.list
<Flannel> No, just use apt-cdrom to add it
<beli> Unknown512: aida...but its discontinued...may find it on ubcd (ultimate boot cd)
<wols> Unknown512: I already told you
 * Flannel isn't sure who he's talking to.
<wols> beli: this is a linux channel in here
<Unknown512> wols: it only told me "Motherboard"
<Unknown512> didnt help much
<Unknown512> lol
<sudobash> i havent ever used cdrom to add packages because i have always wanted the latest sw
<wols> 21:47 < wols> Unknown512: lshw
<parvix> i'll try to connect it.. how to enter ip addresses using command line?
<sudobash> ifconfig
<wols> parvix: like anywhere else
<wawrzyn181> hello
<stoneDJay> Has anybody here a simple scritp for xchat, to show sysinfo... Any single file to put into ~.xchat2/  and done?
<wols> parvix: man interfaces
<Flannel> sudobash: AptOnCD is a wonderful tool for sneakernet.  But yeah, apt-cdrom will add it for you (and you need to, since it does some other stuff too, besides sources.list)
<LogiTech> Is there  download "accelerator" programs for ubuntu????
<beli> LogiTech: you can try ecasound or Audacity...but audacity needs also oss module...take care
<tekteen> LogiTech: axel-gtk
<fogobogo>  i'll try to connect it.. how to enter ip addresses using command line?
<fogobogo> lol
<fogobogo> #ubuntu os great
<sudobash> LogiTech the best type of "accelerator" is a high-speed proxy
<beli> stoneDJay: sysinfo? /exec uptime -a
<Flannel> fogobogo: Tring to connect to *what*?
<wols> fogobogo: you type the numbres and the dots on your keyboard...
<sudobash> with like an OC3 or Fiber connection
<Unknown512> sudobash: heres info for my computer http://paste.ubuntu.com/12117/
<aguitel> what is openssh services?
<tekteen> LogiTech: axel-gtk is used for downloading files fast
<Flannel> aguitel: SSH allows you to log in remotely
<wols> aguitel: ssh server
<sudobash> other than that all an accelerator does it put the info right there by cacheing or just having an insanely fast connection
<stoneDJay> beli: doesnt work for me...
<beli> stoneDJay: /exec uptime
<tekteen> sudobash: fasterfox is good
<sudobash> so really accelerators work for all OS's that support proxy servers
<LogiTech> Thank you all ...got axel-gtk
<aguitel> Flannel: i don't use this ,how uninstall ?
<beli> xchat
<visik7> anyone use bluetooth input devices with Hardy ?
<Flannel> aguitel: Did you install it in the first place?
<zpzzlz> !ssh|aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<wols> aguitel: apt-get remove openssh-server
<sudobash> is that like swiftfox?
<tmapj> could anyone help me with installing linux from a USB drive?
<aguitel> Flannel: no
<pen> gfxboot??
<DigitalNinja> Are there any good instructions on getting a bluetooth headset connected to Ubuntu Hardy?
<pen> How do I use it?
<kratylos> helo
<Flannel> aguitel: If you haven't installed openssh-server, it shouldn't be installed.
<sudobash> tmapj whats the problem?
<stoneDJay> beli: 16:55:50 up  2:49,  2 users,  load average: 0.12, 0.31, 0.48  ...It isnt a sysinfo...
<stoneDJay> arrrgggg
<beli> stoneDJay: it is
<stoneDJay> hehehe
<Flannel> aguitel: but yes, what wols said will remove it
<aguitel> Flannel: ok
<Andycas> Is there a tool to control fan speed, like a speedfan for windows???
<tmapj> sudo i have no blank CDs and i want to install ubuntu studio
<Unknown512> Hello i have no sound. It detects my onboard soundcard (Card: HDA nVidia) but i do not hear any sound, i check alsamixer already. My system specs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12117/
<wols> stoneDJay: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Flannel> tmapj: You have Ubuntu installed, correct?
<wols> Unknown512: lsmod
<stoneDJay> wols: I want a simple script to write in channel...
<tmapj> flash: yes but i want to install ubuntu studio
<Flannel> tmapj: `sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop`
 * Pelo has got 2 dvd-rw drives and one keeps poping open for no apparent reason,  with media in it or not , anyone else , this had stopped happening 
<wols> stoneDJay: ask #xchat
<Unknown512> wols: is that a command or app?
<Flannel> tmapj: thta will install ubuntu studio on your box, and keep Ubuntu as well
<tmapj> flannel: that doesn't install everything ubuntu studio has to offer
<wols> Unknown512: a command is always an app
<Flannel> tmapj: Yes it does
<beli> oh damn irc script kiddies..
<tmapj> no it doesnt
<Flannel> tmapj: That's identical to installing Ubuntu studio from the CD
<LogiTech> i downloaded java but i cannot install it
<nekkidtruth> I'm curious, is it necessary for me to go to nvidia.com and install the Linux driver for my card?
<sudobash> there is a utility that will allow you to make a flash drive bootable.... and then you simply have to get your bios to allow you to boot from it whether thats from a boot menu or from boot device order is up to you....
<wols> !java | LogiTech
<ubottu> LogiTech: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
 * beli is chatting with netcat *lol*
<wols> LogiTech: the thing that downloads it also installs it
<Unknown512> wols: alright i typed it now what? pastebin it?
<tmapj> i cant find ardour for instance
<wols> Unknown512: check if the proper drivers are loaded
<cpk1> tmapj: you can install from a thumb drive or do a network install, but I am pretty sure if you already have ubuntu you can just install all the missing packages
<Pelo> LogiTech, install it from the repos , you don'T need to downlod that many software when you using ubuntu , you can install most of what you need from the repositories
<wols> if yes, check your syslog for their output
<Flannel> tmapj: sudo apt-get install ardour
<stoneDJay> wols:  ok...
<LogiTech> repositories?
<Unknown512> Iwols: i don't know what the correct drivers are
<sharperguy> is there a delay shell command which I can use to delay a command (eg "#delay 5 && echo this comes up 5 seconds later")?
<sudobash> network install is always nice :)
<wols> LogiTech: ubottu gave you an url. go there, read
<sudobash> from ftp or http
<wols> LogiTech: and read LOTS more
<pen> anyone here know something about gfxboot in the repo?
<Myrtti> sharperguy: sleep
<tmapj> cpk how do i install from a thumb drive?
<sharperguy> Myrtti, cheers
<catphish> does anyone know the preeseed to disable the software selection menu in the server installation?
<wols> Unknown512: snd-hda-intel
<stnkyminky> i'm trying/failing to install jdbc on ubuntu. can someone help?
<aguitel> Flannel: and openssh-client is for what ?
<tmapj> cpk1 how do i install from a harddrive
<nekkidtruth> I'm curious, is it necessary for me to go to nvidia.com and install the Linux driver for my card?
<Pelo> LogiTech, menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,  that's the big manager,  you can usualy install most apps from add/remove in the applicatiion menu
<Flannel> tmapj: you *do* *not* need a thumb drive.  You have an Ubuntu install, install the packages from the internet.
<Coops> Anyone know of an application that will do voice to voice without the next of a third party? I'm looking for just computer to computer.
<bartmon> j #gnome
<beli> stnkyminky: if you give an error message/desc maybe
<amenado> tmapj-> which one is it? usb key or from hd?
<wols> nekkidtruth: not necessary
<Pelo> nekkidtruth, you'll have to if the restricted driver in  the admin menu doesn 'T work for you
<tmapj> usb thumbdrive amenado
<Coops> without the need*
<wols> !nvidia | nekkidtruth
<ubottu> nekkidtruth: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amenado> Coops-> used to be dial-pad but bought by google..
<Flannel> aguitel: its for connecting to ssh, it won't hurt to keep around
<sudobash> Binary or Restricted Driver wols now?
<amenado> tmapj-> is the thumbdrive bootable ?
<nekkidtruth> Thanks wols.  I'll take a look at that.  The restricted driver is currently enabled.
<tuna> how can I see my partition table from the command line?
<Unknown512> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120/
<Starnestommy> tuna: fdisk -l
<nekkidtruth> I just wasn't sure if it was better to use the one directly from nvidia.
<wols> sudobash: the drivers are called "restricted" cause they are binary only...
<rconan> i'm trying to use twinview for dual screens on a GeForce 8800GTX but X detects the monitors the wrong way round? What can I do about this?
<tmapj> flannel i dont want to have to iinstall all the programs that come with ubuntu separately, also, there may be some that i dont even know about
<Flannel> tmapj: There are -audio and -video metapackages as well.  the -audio one contains ardour, sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio
<sudobash> i see
<dpowerd> rconan, i reccomend envy
<tmapj> amenado: how do i make the thubdrive bootable
<Unknown512> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120/
<ikonia> rconan: change DFP and CRT in the xorg.conf
<dpowerd> its wonderful
<wols> tmapj: you don't have to
<catphish> rconan: move the monitors?
<ikonia> dpowerd: how is envy going to solve the monitors being displayed the wrong way around
<ikonia> !envy | dpowerd
<ubottu> dpowerd: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<dpowerd> you dont have to fsck with xorg.conf
<wols> tmapj: and if you have a ISO file downloaded of some CD you can always mount said ISO file and use it like a CD
<amenado> tmapj-> do you have another linux running?
<ikonia> dpowerd: your not listening to what he's said
<Flannel> tmapj: ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-video ubuntu-studio-graphics, if you install all three of those along with -desktop, you'll have everyhting it has to offer.
<wols> ikonia: EEEK!
<stnkyminky> beli - i'm using it with an app and it says no suitable driver but the jar file is there. I set the classpath? but the terminal says : isn't a valid identifier
<sudobash> its been a while but isnt there a way to reidentify twin view monitors?
<ikonia> dpowerd: his monitors are being detected the wrong way around, how is changing the drivers going to change that
<Unknown512> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120/
<sudobash> in the xorg.conf
<rconan> ikonia, they are both CRT as far as X is concerned
<wols> Unknown512: I don't care. I told you what to do
<dpowerd> well envy also provided me with a very nice gui for configuring x
<cpk1> tmapj: you could probably just install ubuntustudio-desktop and get everything
<ikonia> sudobash: yes, exactly what I was saying
<dpowerd> not sure what he currently has in place
<wols> and I didn't tell you to paste me the incomplete stuff you got
<ikonia> dpowerd: no it didn't
<luke-jr> Any way to get the LiveCD to NOT start X?
<rconan> ikonia, but the one which displays console text isn't the one which X detects first
<beli> stnkyminky: hmm ok...cant help you with that...too special
<ikonia> dpowerd: thats nothing to do with envy
<tmapj> yes im running normal ubuntu studio but none of the programs that come with it are here
<dpowerd> orly?
<santor> Элэктротрансформатор.
<Unknown512> wols: no you didn't you told me to see if their on, and i did. I don't know any further
<sudobash> i had to do it once and realign the screens
<wols> tmapj: apt-get install <missing programs>
<cpk1> tmapj: and install it with all the recommends too
<Flannel> tmapj: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-video
<ikonia> sudobash: exactly,
<sudobash> but i forgot how i did it... it was a good 1 1/2 - 2 years ago
<wols> Unknown512: they are loaded as the paste proves. are you blind?
<stnkyminky> beli - what about ensuring classpath is set properly? anything is helpful
<dpowerd> "nvidia x server settings"
<beli> stnkyminky: how did you set it?
<dpowerd> wherever it came from, i like it ;]
<Flannel> tmapj: that'll get you everything ubuntu studio has to offer
<wols> Unknown512: but of course yon only pasted a very small part
<tmapj> wols i dont know what the names are of all themissing programs
<cpk1> tmapj: otherwise if you feel like you *must* do a fresh install this link has ways you can do it without a cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<sudobash> pastebin your xorg and i will look at it and see if i can remember
<wols> tmapj: somebody just told you
<sudobash> i wont try to realign for you though cause thats to risky
<wols> tmapj: magic of apt dependencies will get you the rest
<Unknown512> wols: No need to be a jerk, your in a HELP channel, which will mostly contain linux noobies
<rconan> dpowerd, i suspect this is actually a bug... X should surely treat the one which the kernel output and consoles appear on as CRT-0 not the other way round
<wols> Unknown512: have a good day, goodbye
<Unknown512> wols: and you only told me to check for that
<wols> Unknown512: please don't lie as you did before
<ikonia> rconan: the options are "TwinViewOrientation" and "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder"
<Unknown512> Since when did i lie?
<Andycas> Is there a tool to control fan speed, like a speedfan for windows???
<ikonia> Andycas: the bios/apm will deal with that for you
<sudobash> its TwinViewOrientation i think
<wols> 21:53 < Unknown512> wols: it only told me "Motherboard"  < Unknown512> didnt help much
<ikonia> sudobash: need both really if your using acceleration
<sudobash> not positive though
<Flannel> tmapj: And then additional plugins can be found at ubuntustudio-audio-plugins, which most people use, so you may want to install that as well.
<stnkyminky> in the bashrc file | classpath = $classpath:/<location of jar file>  export classpath on the next line
<Unknown512> Im serious thats all it told me
<wols> Unknown512: but now please ask someone else if you don't like my answers. good day
<sudobash> well it will let you reidentify right?
<Unknown512> well i mean for my motherboard
<sudobash> or does it change itself back?
<nikin> How can i make nm-applet work as sarted by normal user? i can only start it as root now... or what do i have to set for NetworkManager ?
<beli> stnkyminky: classpath=....
<tmapj> where can i find those flannel
<beli> stnkyminky: no blanks
<Andycas> ikonia: my fan is on too low, i would prefer if it would be 40% all the time, instead it keeps switching the fan on and off, which annoys me
<rconan> ikonia, TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder might be the one I want... what does that do?
<ikonia> sudobash: you need the two optionbs I've just said
<ikonia> rconan: it sets the order of the screens
<wols> nikin: suid bits. but being only able to run it as root is a good thing
<sudobash> oh ok cool
<_paradox_> i need some help getting java to work in galeon browser
<beli> stnkyminky: do source ~/.bashrc   after editing the file....to make changes loaded....then do echo $classpath   and check if its ok
<wols> nikin: no one else really has business to run it
<rconan> ikonia, will it set which one the applications menu and such appear on?
<Flannel> tmapj: They're in the repository.  type this at a terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt
<ikonia> rconan: should do, but that will depend on your desktop orientation also
<sudobash> yeah i dont think i was doing acceleration at that time so i only used the orientation i think
<nikin> wols: nm-applet ???
<ikonia> rconan: eg: span/clone/twin
<rconan> ikonia, what is the syntax for that option?
<ikonia> rconan: for which one ?
<nikin> i run NetworkManager as root.. but i want the user to be able to use nm-applet
<stnkyminky> beli: loc echod fine but should the : be in the path?
<andy__> Andycas: use "cat /proc/acpi/fan/*/state" to check if fans are running
<Larrxi> ikonia: again, thank you!
<wols> nikin: run nm-applet in a terminal and check for any output
<ikonia> Larrxi: ?? for what ?
<tmapj> flannel that didnt work
<beli> stnkyminky: loc echod?
<haggis> Hello! Does anyone know how to force the Sun Java runtime to use ALSA for sound output? I think it uses OSS, which blocks all other sound applications.
<rconan> ikonia, TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder
<Larrxi> ikonia: helping me with the dbus rules configuring
<Flannel> tmapj: What error did it give you?
<ikonia> Larrxi: your welcome
<tmapj> i forgot
<beli> stnkyminky: paste the result of "echo $classpath" pls
<stnkyminky> beli - path defined in the filed echoed to the screen
<ikonia> rconan: TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder "monitor-ref1, monitor-ref2"
<nikin> wols: the output says that ** (nm-applet:5791): WARNING **: <WARN>  nma_dbus_init(): could not acquire its service.  dbus_bus_acquire_service() says: 'Connection ":1.20" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file'
<Flannel> tmapj: do it again, give me the error
<tmapj>  * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...                            [fail]
<tmapj> invoke-rc.d: initscript timidity, action "start" failed.
<beli> stnkyminky: ah, and it has a leading : ?
<rconan> ikonia, and monitor-ref{1,2} are things like CRT-0 and CRT-1
<ikonia> rconan: you got it
<_paradox_> help file says i need to copy or symlink the plugin to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins but under jvm there are two directories containing the same plugin. not sure which to use
<stnkyminky> beli - correct
<Andycas> andy__: they do run... Its just that they keep switching on and off because of temperatures.. Im on a laptop...
<tmapj> there were a bunch of errors when i installed ubuntu studio as well
<beli> stnkyminky: so you classpath var is clean....and you add :/path/to/foo
<Larrxi> tmapj: dont your sound card support midi?
<wols> nikin: so you probably need a dbus config change. ":1.20" is a weird X session btw. 2nd session?
<nikin> wols: i edited the file.. copied the section for root, and changed the name ther for the user
<napo> somebody has created a custom cd installation?
<Flannel> tmapj: ah, well, the installation worked, Ubuntu studio didn't.  You may want to ask them, as I'm less familiar with most of tose programs, #ubuntustudio
<ikonia> napo: sure, what's up
<stnkyminky> beli:  ex- :/home/<user>/Desktop/folder/.....
<catphish> napo: i am right now
<nickc> I'm looking for a command line tool to use for converting an EPS to a PDF (that I'll use in Lyx).  Can anyone suggest a good tool for this (that will maintain the details of the vector graphics) and, hopefully, what package it might be in?
<nikin> wols: not that i know of... sstartx after a login
<Flannel> tmapj: But, you have successfully installed Ubuntu Studio
<beli> stnkyminky: thats the problem..... : is a separator...but as there is nothing....just edit your bashrc to: $classpath=/path/to/whatever
<wols> nikin: stuff like that is not wise. read docs first before you do stuff like this
<tmapj> yes flannel but all the programs are missing
<nikin> wols: what docs?
<catphish> napo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization :)
<sudobash> Taking away the moments that make up the dull day...
<wols> nikin: it will depend on ghostscript which does the actual converting
<nikin> i was googling an hour with this problem
<LogiTech> How to go easyly by "paste"-ing /usr/local/sbin/ to "sbin" folder?
<wols> nikin: for dbus
<Flannel> tmapj: Did you do what I just told you? sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt
<ikonia> LogiTech: what do you want to do that ?
<beli> without $ sorry
<wols> nikin: and its config file(s)
<_paradox_> plus im not sure how to copy the file from the command line as the folders are locked
<Flannel> tmapj: If you do that, you *will* have all the programs
<tmapj> yes flannel i got an error
<Flannel> tmapj: In apt?
<napo> catphish: yes ... but
<nikin> wols: but how does it work with Xfce session?
<beli> stnkyminky: drop the $.....  just: classpath=/your/path/to/add         and source .bashrc again
<evil_tech> anyone else having problems with firefox consuming huge amounts of cpu cycles? and ram?
<LogiTech> i need to copy 1 thing to /usr/local/sbin/
<ikonia> LogiTech: why ?
<wols> LogiTech: you could use cp, but really tell us first why'd you want to
<ikonia> LogiTech: wht do you need to copy
<Flannel> tmapj: pastebin the error
<nikin> if i run a display manager and select the default xubuntu session it works like a charm
<napo> catphish: ... not work
<LogiTech> For install apt-axel is realy easy:
<LogiTech> 1. copy apt-axel to /usr/local/sbin/
<LogiTech>   cp apt-axel /usr/local/sbin/apt-axel
<LogiTech> 2. add execution permissions to /usr/local/sbin/apt-axel for root only
<LogiTech>   chown root.root /usr/local/sbin/apt-axel
<FloodBot2> LogiTech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LogiTech>   chmod 744 /usr/local/sbin/apt-axel
<STSX> nikin, wols: Just wanted to mention another way for a user to easily make the net manager run w/o a password for a single user is to add an entry for it in the /etc/sudoers file.
<stnkyminky> beli - it should read export CLASSPATH=/home/blah/...
<sudobash> evil_tech: what kind of CPU?
<LogiTech> could anyone help?
<jamiejackson> when you share a folder via nautilus, where does it save the config? it doesn't seem to put it in the normal smb.conf
<beli> stnkyminky: no....  you do it this way: varname=foobar; export varname
<sudobash> and how much ram
<napo> catphish: i changed the ubuntu-keyrig, changed the ubuntu-minimal, recostruct the Packages and the Release files
<tmapj>  * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...                            [fail]
<tmapj> invoke-rc.d: initscript timidity, action "start" failed.
<ikonia> LogiTech: well, do exactly what the instructions say, copy the file in
<nikin> STSX: thx.. i remember that :) you right .. but first  i want to try the normal way
<ikonia> LogiTech: it even gives you the commands you need
<napo> catphish: but ... the system still to install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<stnkyminky> beli - ok, ty
<wols> LogiTech: check if ubuntu has it in its repos FIRST.
<Whitesox2007> what's the command to check if DRI's enabled or not?
<Flannel> tmapj: That's not an error with apt, you have successfully installed the programs, its just that some of them are having issues.  Which is why I suggest you go ask in #ubuntustudio
<napo> catphish: ... another problem is that i not need the network configuration
<nikin> how does xubuntu or ubuntu perform that it works?
<pen> anyone here knows how to use gfxboot in repo?
<_paradox_> anyone can help?
<Broadcom> _paradox_, ask a question
<catphish> napo: have you made a preseed file
<LogiTech> yes it gives me command : cp apt-axel /usr/local/sbin/apt-axel ? what to i do with that ? :d
<wols> LogiTech: and ESPECIALLY read some here https://help.ubuntu.com/ to see how to actually use ubuntu
<Whitesox2007> nikin: what?
<_paradox_> im trying to get java to work in galeon browser
<Jack_Sparrow> LogiTech type it in a terminal
<evil_tech> sudobash: Dual athlon MP 2500's
<napo> catphish: yes ... all the information about the user creation, hd formatting ... works
<nikin> Whitesox2007: that nm-applet can be run as user... without sudo..
<tmapj> flannel can you just help me install ubuntu studio anew? there are never any active users in that channel
<wols> paradon: is java and the plugin deb actually installed?
<Flannel> tmapj: that *is
<nikin> Whitesox2007: i try to use fluxbox
<LogiTech> jack_Sparrow it dont work ... i tryed
<ikonia> LogiTech: what is the error
<ArthurArchnix> Hi... I've got this fat32 drive and I'm trying to mount it from the command line, but mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb results in no rw access. How to mount it so that I can copy files to it?
<Jack_Sparrow> LogiTech try with sudo in front
<LogiTech> no error
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: -o rw
<sudobash> evil tech make sure it is firefox 2 and not a beta version
<LogiTech> ok
<Whitesox2007> if it requires sudo it requires sudo. Probably accesses something restricted as root =p
<ikonia> LogiTech: then what doesn't work
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: he probably deosn't even have axel-gtk installed
<beli> ArthurArchnix: you need to give options....
<andy__> Andycas: echo 0>/proc/acpi/fan/<your fan here>/state should turn a fan on, according to http://osdir.com/ml/linux.suse.laptop/2004-07/msg00158.html
<zpzzlz> !glxinfo|Whitesox2007
<beli> ArthurArchnix: man mount-....search for the vfat section and read it
<Larrxi> _paradox_: galeon is firefox based, isnt it?
<napo> catphish: not work the instruction "d-i  pkgsel/include string ubuntu-minimal"
<Jack_Sparrow> wols good point
<Flannel> tmapj: That's their recommended method of installingit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy  If you want to install it fresh, go ahead, thispage has instructions on doing it without a CD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<kingair_six> hey everybody, i've got a problem with my old toshiba laptop and a belkin pcmcia card (broadcom chip), that doesnt hook up, for some reason. i have no idea what i'm doing since i'm a noob with xubuntu. the card is recognized but won't connect, AND i cant run network manager any more, don't know why. any thoughts? thanks
<sudobash> and if all else fails use opera or some other browser you might find one you like more
<ubottu> Factoid glxinfo not found
<Whitesox2007> !glxinfo | me
<_paradox_> wols: yes i believe ive found the plugin
<ikonia> Whitesox2007: glx-gears --info
<_paradox_> but there are two directories containing same file
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: you should first teach him how to use synaptic and look for it there instead of using howtos that tell people to copy stuff from /usr/local/sbin/ to /usr/sbin/...
<nikin> Whitesox: but it does not need when runing xfce or gnome ....
<Broadcom> kingair_six, i will help. put lspci in pasebin
<wols> _paradox_: don't "belive", answer my question isntead
<ikonia> Whitesox2007: glxfears -info sorry
<Tigge> For me, Mouse Keys gets enable from time to time without me doing anything. Anyone had this problem? How can I prevent this?
<wols> _paradox_: hint: dpkg -l is great for this
<beli> Arky44: solved your problem with the permissions?
<ikonia> Whitesox2007: ughh, sorry glxgears -info
<Arky44> Hello all. What is the fastest linux distribution (that isn't too small like DSL, etc)
<Jack_Sparrow> wols I can take care of things without you telling me how to teach him
<catphish> napo: tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard, ubuntu-minimal
<_paradox_> i have java 6 installed
<beli> Arky44: slackware
<wols> Arky44: there is only ONE linux distro in here and no other: ubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: I've tried that "sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb" still can't copy files to it. Beli I have. I've tried variations of -t vfat -o rw   but can't mount with read write support.
<LogiTech> i want to know just how to copy 1 file to /usr/local/sbin/
<ikonia> Arky44: thats an impossible question, depends on your kit, your needs and how you set it up
<maslowbeer> captcha on forum searches = FAIL.. . . .ugh
<_paradox_> the jre web start all of it
<ikonia> beli: please don't talk nosense
<STSX> Arky44: Maybe you should ask that in ##linux :)
<beli> ikonia: i dont
<ikonia> LogiTech: you have the commands in the instructions, what part is not working
<Arky44> wols: hehe, just testing :P
<ikonia> beli: you do there is no "fast" distro
<napo> catphish: why "standard" ?
<wols> _paradox_: I never saw a "webstart" in any ubunut repo. did you install the debs or java.com downloads?
<catphish> napo: (i think that's how you do it)
<nikin> Whitesox2007: but it does not need when runing xfce or gnome ....
<tmapj> flannel: it keeps giving me the same error message
<catphish> napo: not standard
<beli> ikonia: depends....
<ikonia> beli: no it doesn't
<wols> nikin: dbus is started by fluxbox?
<napo> catphish: i want install some software, so i changed the list in ubuntu-minimal
<catphish> napo: just ubuntu-minimal
<_paradox_> it was actually all installed thru firefox
<Whitesox2007> ikonia, thanks for that for i could use it for my computer, but i'm working  on my dad's and i think xgl is overriding dri but i need to find the command to be sure.
<beli> ikonia: it does...i could have named crux.....which uses i686 binaries as default for example
<ikonia> Whitesox2007: xgl overriding dri ??? are you sure
<napo> catphish: ok ... now i try
<nikin> wols: not that i know that
<wols> _paradox_: I doubt it. and we only support the version from ubuntu.com. for your stuff: ask sun.com, not us
<catphish> ok :)
<ikonia> beli: and that doesn't expect the speed, hence why I said "talking nonsense"
<Whitesox2007> ikonia, it's happened to me before.
<tmapj>  * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...                            [fail]
<wols> nikin: try to start it manually. might work if you are lucky
<tmapj> invoke-rc.d: initscript timidity, action "start" failed.
<nikin> wols: but doesnt it need to be run if it works for root?
<beli> ikonia: optimized binaries result in faster speed....2-3%, but still its speed
<Whitesox2007> tmapj, command used? =p
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: Ok.. turns out I mounted it correctly... somewhat. But I needed to copy the files there as root. And I can't change ownership because it's fat32....
<ikonia> beli: they can often result in slow down... %2 %3 - still slower
<andy__> Andycas: check if acpi is working, if it does, this site may help: http://www.mpipks-dresden.mpg.de/~mueller/docs/suse10.0/suselinux-manual_de/manual/sec.pmanage.acpi.html
<Darkone1687> Could anyone help me, Ubuntu is using a lot of RAM but it says there are two users, but both are the same user, is there a way to fix that...
<zpzzlz> anyone know if multi pointer X is still going into xorg 7.4
<maslowbeer> ok could someone post the URL of the repository for restricted drivers? I've searched ubuntu.com in vain
<ikonia> maslowbeer: just use the package manager to get it
<ikonia> maslowbeer: then it gets the dependencies for you
<beli> ikonia: depends....so you cant tell its nonsense at all....it may be nonsense...but....
<maslowbeer> ikonia i can't. no network
<Darkone1687> Could anyone help me, Ubuntu is using a lot of RAM but it says there are two users, but both are the same user, is there a way to fix that...
<beli> stnkyminky: still there?
<Andycas> thanks andy__ , ill check these links
<tmapj> whitesox2007:  sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt
<ikonia> beli: advising someone that "slackware" is the fastest distro - is nonense
<maslowbeer> ikonia I have to download it to a usb drive from windows so I can then install in ubuntu
<LogiTech> ikonia yes i got commands but where do i paste them? to terminal? just take : cp apt-axel /usr/local/sbin/apt-axel and paste it to terminal and thats it? :/
<maslowbeer> ikonia since w/o the driver I need I have no network to access the repos
<ikonia> maslowbeer: ahh, thats going to be tricky as you'll need a few packages to meed the dependcies
<ikonia> LogiTech: you need to apply them to where every you have apt-axel installed
<wols> maslowbeer: apt-zip
<stnkyminky> beli - terminal now says ": command not found"
<maslowbeer> ikonia agreed. FAIL IMHO for upgrade team not thinking this through very well
<Whitesox2007> odd, i don't see timidity in there at all, tmapj
<ikonia> !apt-oncd
<beli> ikonia: maybe....for me it always was the distro with the things working best together, tweaks at the right places, optimizaztions where needed....but ok....its individual
<ubottu> Factoid apt-oncd not found
<wols> LogiTech: do you have axel-grk installed (or apt-axel)?
<Flannel> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<maslowbeer> !apt-zip
<ubottu> Factoid apt-zip not found
<beli> stnkyminky: you are doing sth. wrong :)
<Darkone1687> why does no one ever Help me in this room
<LogiTech> no its not installed its just " downloaded" nothing else
<jamiejackson> how do i get a default/stock /etc/samba/smb.conf file back
<beli> stnkyminky: echo $classpath.......why cant you post it to me?
<ikonia> Darkone1687: what's your question
<o0Chris0o> !patience | Darkone1697
<jamiejackson> Darkone1687: cuz this room is madness
<ubottu> Darkone1697: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nikin> ok second think... there is new way of authentication wich does not work so i cant use users-admin
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkone1687 Possibly attitude or improperly formed questions.. there are many reasons
<Flannel> Darkone1687: What makes you think its using a lot of RAM?
<wols> maslowbeer: are you SURE it's a restricted driver you need? broadcom support in vanilla kernels is a LOT better since feisty
<wols> maslowbeer: e.g. no more fwcutter
<pen> Darkone1687, actually I think most of us have that problem too.
<nikin> what do i have to run to make it work? the button is grey
<pen> Darkone1687, just be patient
<maslowbeer> wols yes pretty sure since I have no wifi card without the restricted driver
<ikonia> Darkone1687: what's your question
<wols> maslowbeer: what chip?
<olskolirc> hey guys what happened too all the goodies in the launchpad repository.  all gone.  where is it now? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<ikonia> olskolirc: such as ?
<LogiTech> i have downloaded apt-axel-0.1 how do i install it ?
<maslowbeer> wols checking
<olskolirc> I want it for my feisty fawn
<zpzzlz> are there wifi cards with open source drivers?
<ikonia> LogiTech: you have the instructions in front of you
<wols> LogiTech: how did you download it? from where?
<ikonia> osfameron: what goodies ?
<LogiTech> from http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Apt-Axel-Download-1648.html
<olskolirc> such as the repository loaded successfully but when I sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager and other things, its gone
<wols> LogiTech: then ask them, not us I guess
<ikonia> olskolirc: it's still there
<Shadu> How can you see what process takes what amount of cpu % ?
<wols> Shadu: top
<ikonia> LogiTech: the instructions are on the url - read carefully the url
<olskolirc> how come i can't get anything?
<Shadu> wols: top? :/
<wols> olskolirc: troed apt-cache policy on the package?
<Flannel> olskolirc: That PPA only has stuff for feisty, in hardy that stuff is in the real repos
<wols> Shadu: yes
<Shadu> wols: ah thx
<ikonia> olskolirc: looking for the wrong package names ?
<ikonia> olskolirc: search the repo's for the right names
<jamiejackson> answering my last question for myself: sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba
<olskolirc> ok
<maslowbeer> wols dunno - windows only says it's a broadcom 802.11g network adapter
<pen> anyone here know how to use gfxboot in the repo?
<wols> maslowbeer: I doN't care what windows says. I care what linux with lspci says
<jamiejackson> wait, no, didn't redo my config file, bah
<wols> pen: /usr/share/doc/gfxboot maybe?
<stnkyminky> beli - http://pastebin.com/d69763b7e
<maslowbeer> wols no way to tell here since i'm dual booted in win and can't get online in ubuntu ;)
<maslowbeer> wols i'll boot it up and see and come back iab
<olskolirc> there is nothing about compiz in the apt cache search
<wols> then have fun solving your problem alone. we can't help without data,goodbye
<pen> wols, you mean doc gfxboot?
<beli> stnkyminky: use : not ;
<Jack_Sparrow> maslowbeer do you have access to a hardwire internet where you can do your updates?
<olskolirc> just the old stuff i seen in my regular repositories
<slider2800> Hi all!
<wols> pen: I mean exactly what I said
<Flannel> olskolirc: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<maslowbeer> Jack_Sparrow no
<olskolirc> feisty fawn Flannel
<maslowbeer> Jack_Sparrow but it was working fine in gutsy
<maslowbeer> Jack_Sparrow w restricted driver that is
<beli> stnkyminky: remove your CLASSPATH line in the ~/.bashrc
<slider2800> can someone help me with setting up a cron job?
<gustavo> oi
<pen> wols, hm, only a html file
<Shadu> so.. whats a good irc client? (wanna get rid of my current one :P, using gnome btw)
<wols> Shadu: irssi :P
<Flannel> olskolirc: ah, you're right.  It does look like that repos is no longer maintained.  You could upgrade to Gutsy, and then you wouldn't need it anymore.
<wols> but xchat is the most popular for X
<LogiTech> why ubuntu got so hard installition for every program.....windows got self installition exes...what makes windows easyer for beginners
<stnkyminky> beli - what do i do with it?
<snmpee> yeah xchat for windows is a fail
<beli> stnkyminky: then do the following: "echo CLASSPATH=/home/user/Desktop/mirthrxt/mirth-1.7.0.3285/lib/custom/ >> ~/.bashrc"
<wols> LogiTech: ubuntu is a lot easier than windows actually
<Flannel> LogiTech: Its not, fire up the package manager, install.
<stnkyminky> k
<TomB_> luckily I don't use windows
<maslowbeer> LogiTech nothing easier than apt-get install IMHO
<Jack_Sparrow> maslowbeer you have limited choices.. yes the restricted driver worked fine in gutsy..  but finding a hard line for internet just isnt a big deal for most people.  or aptoncd etc
<wols> LogiTech: but you maybe should first read something, and not use programs from outside the repos which you rarely if ever need
<olskolirc> Gutsy upgrades knock out my tvtuner card
<asizemore> TomB_: I use windows, lol
<TomB_> ieuw :-p
<jason_1> wols, i always use programs outside the repos..
<snmpee> olskolirc you're not alone
<Flannel> olskolirc: Do you know if its fixed in Hardy?
<asizemore> it's the way I connect to my spiffy buntu server
<wols> jason_1: fine for you
<jason_1> wols, you just said never to use
<TomB_> Hardy can be a bitch sometimes
<beli> pwd
<TomB_> but so can any new release...
<wols> jason_1: and I still mean it
<sudobash> well the way i connect to my spiffy OpenBSD 4.3 Server is SSH2
<jason_1> haha, never had problems.
<LogiTech> what is "repos" ? ...you all the time tell repos repos ...what that mean
<maslowbeer> Jack_Sparrow if there was a way to d/l the driver I need to a usb drive, install it and voila - that would be ideal
<sudobash> repositories
<wols> jason_1: if you don't use the package management you are a fool and should use LFS and not ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> jason_1 Using programs from outside official repos WILL eventually come back and bite you.
<LogiTech> can i get apt-axel from Synaptic Package Manager ?
<Darkone1687> Thanks for no FUCKING HELP
<maslowbeer> !repositories | LogiTech
<ubottu> LogiTech: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sudobash> check settings of syntaptic for noob setting of repos
<jason_1> Jack_Sparrow, how so?
<pen> wols, well
<pen> wols, I still have no idea of how to use it
<pen> wols, where can I switch from grub to gfxboot?
<sudobash> it is rather easy
<jason_1> how will using programs outside of the repos break my system?
<sudobash> google something pen
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | jason_1
<ubottu> jason_1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jason_1> Jack_Sparrow, i figured this was ubuntu related?
<pen> sudobash, I did. Google only tells me grub-gfxboot from a deb not from the repo
<jason_1> apt-get is ubuntu related, no?
<Jack_Sparrow> jason_1 but not support related
<pen> sudobash, I believe they are differernt
<LogiTech> i can copy things to somewhere with "terminal commands" ? is that possible
<wols> pen: gfxboot is at most a grub fork
<maslowbeer> wols can I use apt-zip from a mounted windows partition?
<drivetrax> LogiTech,  can point and click copy'em too
<jason_1> alright then, how will NOT using apt-get break my system?
<tds5016> why is it that some icon sets work and others do not?
<douye> :P
<pen> wols, I know
<jason_1> Jack_Sparrow, according to discussion in ubuntu-offtopic using software outside of the repos will not break my system.
<wols> pen: you should have googled http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855 for example
<snmpee> i have to skip apt-get sometimes to get stuff that people aren't maintaining, like aircrack
<LogiTech> 1. copy apt-axel to /usr/local/sbin/
<LogiTech>   cp apt-axel /usr/local/sbin/apt-axel  that cp apt-axel /usr/local/sbin/apt-axel   is command what i need to paste to "terminal" is that right??
<theLichKing> tds5016: because they work whenever they want
<snmpee> you know, i actually have legitimate uses for aircrack, i'm one of the few
<Jack_Sparrow> jason_1 you are very wrong
<rconan> ikonia, right... i have the monitors the right way around now but I can't get the second one to use the right resolution
<pen> wols, I told the other guy about that page. I know that one
<sudobash> i have had apt-get break my system everything can break your system if it is not tested and debugged enough
<pen> wols, but don't you think they are different?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | jason_1
<ubottu> jason_1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<wols> pen: and what is your problem with that page?
<wols> pen: what is different?
<sudobash> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade can make things not work properly
<pen> wols, that gfxboot is not from the repo
<jason_1> Jack_Sparrow they mention only if sources aren't reliable,
<pen> wols, must be differernt
<wols> pen: it's the same program
<sudobash> so what Ubuntu is a free OS that is Open Source which means it is constantly updated
<Jack_Sparrow> jason_1 define reliable
<pen> wols, are you sure?
<wols> just packaged differently. the 2what to do is very clear" tho
<jason_1> dunno, it's what they said, not me
<Jack_Sparrow> jason_1 Please stop this line of discussion... thanks
<tds5016> the lichking in all seriousness though... where can I find up to date icon sets that will work with ubuntu?
<BitWraith> is there a second links package for the links browser with graphics mode enabled?
<pen> wols, have you looked into the files installed by the gfxboot-theme-ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<pen> wols, do you see the difference?
<BitWraith> apt-get install links-x11 doesn't seem to be it
<jason_1> in most cases i download the sourcecode and compile myself.
<jason_1> if i'm in a hurry i apt-get the binaries.
<tds5016> hardly any of hte ones I download from the standard sits work.
<rconan> i have nvidia twinview set up for dual monitors but my second one will only do 640x480. my xorg.conf is like this: http://rafb.net/p/KIApQU10.html and /var/log/Xorg.0.log contains this bit (which I assume describes the problem) http://rafb.net/p/32mxAj48.html Any ideas anyone?
<kriston> How come my system doesn't use my DVD copy of Ubuntu 8.04?
<kriston> When using apt and synaptic?
<fastwings> i have problem i have a pc at work i try install ubuntu and dont matter what linux type i try install i get to busybox 1.1.3 how i fix this so i can install ubunutu
<pen> wols, there is no gfxmenu in the gfxboot in repo
<davi> We invite you to the #gnuherds channel
<pen> wols, there is no message.suse
<wols> pen: then go to gnome-look or wherevre and DOWLOAD some?
<pen> wols, I think you got it
<wols> pen: of course ther is no message.suse
<cdecarlo> jason_1: maybe I'm getting in on this too late, but why wouldn't you use a package?
 * wols gives up on people
<pen> wols, they use different files I think
<beli> wols: you've done a good job...
<stnkyminky> beli - thanks I'll try this for the day.....
<fastwings> any one got a clue why busy box appers and what can cuz at
<AngryLobster> is anyone here good with running fps games in wine?
<beli> stnkyminky: you are next to the solution...you just do little mistakes....maybe you need some bash startes guide to get more familiar with things on the shell
<asizemore> AngryLobster: a good gfx card
<ikonia> AngryLobster: join #winehq for solid wine help
<Rat409> fastwings: maybe try rootdelay=15 or 20 or 30 and verify the burn of course
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> ﻿I install aosftware (plone 3.1) and would like put it one rcs scripts.. There are one app the put that automatically right ? what is the name ? something liek as updaterc ?
<Ademan> does that horrible stinking OpenSSL bug affect people who upgraded from gutsy? (ie when did the bug first occur)
<pen> wols, I checked, those themes for gfxboot in gnome look are based on the one in the thread not the repo
<fastwings> i burn like 13 cds of ubunutu
<caleb_> how come the ~ character doesn't work in a bash script?
<fastwings> but  all time busybox
<AngryLobster> I have a good and have downloaded the drivers for it but it is still at like 1 fps.  I have an ati laptop radion.  Do i need to set up the drivers any special way?
<samglover> Is anyone here an expert with rsync? I have a few questions.
<Ademan> caleb_: i dunno, you can check in #bash   but $HOME is the same thing
<LogiTech> Mozilla 1.x
<LogiTech>    1. From the menu bar, choose Edit --> Preferences
<LogiTech>    2. Select the Advanced category
<LogiTech>    3. Check the box labeled "Enable Java"
<LogiTech>    4. Click OK to save your preference.
<FloodBot2> LogiTech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LogiTech> how do i do that 3. ?...
<ikonia> LogiTech: what are you talking about
<ikonia> LogiTech: you've been asked 3 times to stop flooding
<Jack_Sparrow> fastwings At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<ikonia> LogiTech: what do you want to do
<fastwings> i did
<caleb_> Ademan: ty for the tip, i will try it out
<fastwings> still
<Jack_Sparrow> LogiTech Please read up on the pastebin and how to use it and STOP flooding the channel
<Rat409> try safeboot!pastebin } LogiTech
<LogiTech> there isnt box labeled"Enable Java" at mozilla option
<Rat409> duh
<b\6> when i install ubuntu to a flash drive and try to boot off of it, on reboot, grub tells me "GRUB " and hangs.
<Rat409> !pastebin | LogiTech
<ubottu> LogiTech: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fastwings> i remebr i disable the gui by crtl+shift/alt +f1
<ikonia> b\6: grub on a flash drive can be issue
<Jack_Sparrow> b\6 How are you installing it to a flash drive
<ikonia> b\6: thats why most mobile distro's and cd's still us lilo
<gejr> just installed ubuntu on this machine, and on first boot i get an error saying "Panel encountered a problem while loading OAFIID:Glipper. Delete yes/no?"
<gejr> and the desktop is all black
<gejr> the panels show up as two tiny thingys
<gejr> however.. compiz seems to work
<b\6> Jack_Sparrow: i boot a cdrom and do the install as usual, just installing to flash as if it were a hard drive.
<b\6> ikonia: ok, i guess i'll try lilo.
<gejr> and everything else. But I can't get the panels up. I tried pkill'ing the gnome-panel
<ikonia> b\6: whoaaaa
<gejr> any ideas?
<ikonia> b\6: I didn't say that
<ikonia> b\6: I said it can be trick hence why people use lilo
<mgolisch> are there some good hints on customizing the look of my desktop? id like to know howto if its possible to have splash consoles and howto change the usplash screen and howto create grub themes
<Jack_Sparrow> b\6 Look into pendrivelinux.com
<mgolisch> any infos on that? maybe even tools that can generate templates or so?
<ikonia> mgolisch: https://help.ubuntu.com and http://www.ubuntuforums.org in the artwork forum
<kingair_six> what does it mean if in lshw it says "network DISABLED", and how do i enable it?
<Haikaido> Hey guys
<Caram> Hello
<Caram> :D
<Haikaido> Got a few simple (i hope) questions hah
<sarthor> Hi, i plugged creative usb camera to my Hard box, how to make it working with gyachi and Kopete??? Help please
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<maslowbeer> so it looks like wubdepends may be what I want
<maslowbeer> !wubdepends
<ubottu> Factoid wubdepends not found
<cdecarlo> I was pleasantly surprised to see that you can use a webcam with Skype in Ubuntu
<cdecarlo> I thought it wouldn't work
<cdecarlo> and it 'just did'
<Jack_Sparrow> cdecarlo yes,works fine here too
<Haikaido> i was wondering how to get my ATI HD 3850 working under ubuntu 8.04 and also my linksys wireless card isnt working properly (its a WMP54G)
<Caram> your HD isn't working Haikaido?
<Rat409> !ati | Haikaido
<ubottu> Haikaido: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Haikaido> nope, its an ati hd 3850 with 512 megs on onbaord ram
<Rat409> !wireless | Haikaido
<ubottu> Haikaido: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Haikaido> oh boy...im already confused at this stuff on the page @_@
<Caram> Haikaido, have you run LiveCD?
<Caram> And it just wont find it?
<Haikaido> no it runs
<Haikaido> just not acelerated
<Caram> oh
<gronne> is ext3 better than ntfs?
<sudobash> yes
<laeg> what's the terminal command to check my NIC model?
<laeg> Jack_Sparrow: flame on!
<Haikaido> hey my wireless card isnt in that list
<sudobash> ntfs is more prone to fragmentation
<Haikaido> does that mean its unsupported?
<jamiejackson> how to get the default smb.conf file back? tried "sudo dpkg --configure samba" but that didn't work (obviously, or i wouldn't be here)
<sudobash> ext3 gets fragmentated mainly when the drive is nearly full and if you are in that type situtaion you wont have the diskspace to defrag anyways
<BlueLaguna> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Jack_Sparrow> Haikaido it means they dont support linux with drivers or info on their hardware allowing others to create drivers
<BlueLaguna> What does that mean?
<gronne> sudobash: guess it's too complicated to elaborate, but I found it weird as ext3 isn't commercial, and it seems better
<Master_Z> I need help getting my wireless card to work
<tds5016> why does emerald break on 8.04?
<Haikaido> crap...so theres no hope
<jamiejackson> what's the cared Master_Z
<sudobash> haikaido try ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> Haikaido Cards are cheap...
<Master_Z> Its a realtek 8185L. The wired connection works fine, but the wireless isnt being deected
<Haikaido> 50 bucks is not cheap
<cdecarlo> gronne: a lot of 'better' software are open source
<Haikaido> and ndiswrapper..i tried that once before..but i just couldnt figure it out
<Jack_Sparrow> Haikaido you can go with ndiswrapper, but for the best performance, get a supported card
<Master_Z> JamieJackson: Realtek 8185L
<fabio> hi, i'm trying to run a virtual fedora9 using the virt-manager and kvm
<laeg> !nic
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<fabio> but all i'm getting when i start the virtual machine is: "attempted dos system call"
<Saint_n> Is there an application for ubuntu for animated wallpapers?
<tds5016> wait... why do I have to do emerald --replace to get it to take over?
<gronne> well that's great, and now ext4 is about to come, I guess it'll be even better than
<fabio> any help?
<Ademan> huh
<sudobash> lmao
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<urthmover> haha
<Pici> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Phantal-> Does Ubuntu have any limitations on amount of memory it will allocate?  I've a 64-bit machine someone installed a 32-bit version of Ubuntu on awhile back, and it's believed the machine has 8gb of ram installed, but top only reports 4gb
<Fishscene> ROFL @ Pici
<PeterFA> This command produces unexpected results on an Ubuntu system when it works fine on other systems with the same versions: perl -e 'qx/echo \$((RANDOM % 20))/ < 10 and $lo++ or $hi++ for 0 .. 1000; print "hi: $hi   lo: $lo\n"'
<PeterFA> Do others have this problem?
<ompaul> Fishscene, why?
<Fishscene> Phantal, 32-bit OS's can only address 4GB of ram MAX
<sudobash> ext3 has a pretty nice wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<cdecarlo> Phantal-: I think I remember reading something about that
<Fishscene> I was laughing because of the factoid he called :P
<Ademan> Phantal-: a 32 bit operating system can only address 4gb of memory (coincidentally that's 2^32 - 1 bytes)
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<MrBill> Has anyone in here had any success getting a Creative Zen MP3 player transfering files with Amarok? I've done some reading up and have gotten partway there, but I can't seem to make it happen.
<Saint_n> Is there an application for ubuntu for animated wallpapers?
<gronne> thanks sudo!
<Phantal-> Fishscene, That's exactly what I said, but one of our IT guys said he has a redhat installation on another machine that's 32-bit addressing 12gb
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<urthmover> so you're saying 64bit is going to make me work faster?
<Master_Z> jamiejackson
<urthmover> hulu knows me better than that
<Master_Z> you there?
<dj_hamsta> how would you stop a failed installation to unlock the sudo thing ?
<Fishscene> Phantal, then it's employing some kind of "memory hack" which is (from what I hear), quite a mess and can cause incompatibility.
<laeg> are NIC cards set to full duplex by default with ubuntu?
<Phantal-> Fishscene, i see
<Ademan> Phantal-: i could be wrong, but i call bs
<Rat409> Fishscene: iirc 64bit does 4gb 32bit max is 3gb
<jamiejackson> Master_Z: sorry, don't know that card well enough to help
<Phantal-> alright, next two questions: when I shutdown or hibernate ubuntu, most of the time it takes 30+ minutes to complete
<Master_Z> jamiejackson: in general, what would I do?
<Saint_n> Is there an application for ubuntu for animated wallpapers?
<jamiejackson> not sure, some cards have good native support, some don't. i'm best with broadcom cards
<J-Unit> im using gutsy and ever since my last update (couple min ago), my computer is not displaying anything on the desktop or letting me click on the desktop but apart from the desktop itself, everything else works fine, how do i fix this?
<Fishscene> Rat409, actually, I did oversimplify it. 32-bit os's can only address a max of 4GB of memory. Memory can be anything from video-card memory to RAM to ROM etc...
<zpzzlz> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Master_Z> can someone help me get my wireless card working?
<zpzzlz> !wireless
<sudobash> J-Unit can you press ctrl-alt-f1 or f2
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Finiras> whats up with the floodbots
<sudobash> tell me what happens
<Master_Z> zpzzzlz
<Master_Z> my card is listed as supported, but it wont work
<LogiTech> if i use youtube dl terminal command to dl videos from youtube then "where" those videos go???
<zpzzlz> !floodbot
<ubottu> Factoid floodbot not found
<zpzzlz> !floodbots
<ubottu> Factoid floodbots not found
<J-Unit> sudobash, ya, i can even open a gui terminal..
<Frost-w> is Wine included in the ubuntu 8.04 distributive?
<sudobash> can you
<zpzzlz> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jamiejackson> J-Unit: you could try alt-f2 and then issue: killall nautilus gnome-panel
<sudobash> try sh /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Fishscene> zpzzlz, you can message ubottu and send all the !<factoid>'s you want :)
<sudobash> yeah jamiejackson had a good idea
<Finiras> i wonder how long til i can run ubuntu on my iphone
<Sindacious> lol
<Sindacious> bots
<Ciantic> fuck
<biagidp> yikes
<Ciantic> this sucks guys
<Slart> easy with the language.. what's the problem?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<theLichKing> spam
<zpzzlz> test
<termitor> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11595  ca interese quelqu'un ?
<zSoilworker> hi-o leeches.
<laeg> how do i check if my card is running in full duplex please?
<jamiejackson> how do i get a stock config file back? i though "dpkg-reconfigure samba" would do it, but it doesn't seem to rewrite the smb.conf
<termitor> sorry false chanel
<Slart> laeg: isn't there something in the output of "ifconfig" ?
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<jason_1> l
<Ademan> Phantal-: actually, it IS possible to address more than 4gb of memory on a 32 bit system if you have _special hardware_.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Ademan> Phantal-: it was bugging me so i looked it up :-)
<sarthor> "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)" This is the message when i open camorama, Usb cam is connected but the read LED in the cam is not working, While in XP it works.
<laeg> Slart: i was using lshw -class network
<termitor> Ademan: pea
<Fishscene> lol Ademan
<Slart> laeg: that might work too
<Bar2> In Gutsy I was using xrandr to set up side-by-side displays.  This still works but I don't get background image for full frame
<Phantal-> Ademan, any idea on my hibernate/shutdown problem? :)
<Phantal-> probably got flooded into oblivion
<zSoilworker> Buried
<supaneko> Hello there. I recently tried to install vgetty on my machine with my external serial modem. The modem seems to work fine except that it's not answering. :(
<gretsch6151> Oh boy, is there a formality here? or do i just randomly spit my question?
<supaneko> Any ideas on how to get vgetty to answer?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ademan> Phantal-: unfortunately no... lol i never use shutdown or hibernate, you could try the forums, it's harder to get buried under floods there
<zSoilworker> gretsch6151: Go wild.
<laeg> Slart: what am i looking for in ifconfig exactly? i don't see the word duplex
<Slart> laeg: I did a "sudo lshw | grep -i duplex .. that worked too
<Master_Z> hi, can someone help me with my wireless?
<Slart> laeg: that was just a quick guess.. I didn't find anything there either
<Master_Z> or go through an installation of ndiswrapper with me?
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: Please, ask your full question.
<Phantal-> Ademan, i hate forums, sometimes takes weeks to get a response
<Don_Miguel> Phantal- : I use an X-script  in sessions and that seems to save (almost) everything just fine ...
<laeg> nps ty
<Chapai> Phantal-:- sometimes you dont get a response at all
<maslowbeer> fracking great
<maslowbeer> jack asses . . . hrpmh
<theLichKing> what the hell
<evil_tech> what is it with dickish people in here lately
<Slart> wow.. that looks like a great irc server.. they seem so serious and dedicated..or.. wait.. perhaps not
<Fishscene> It's like some sloppy programmer forgot the /join command
<evil_tech> never seen it like this
<Fishscene> evil_tech, they are bots
<Don_Miguel> !patience | Phantal-
<ubottu> Phantal-: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<setner> hi everyone! greetings from PT =)
<jason_1> hey guys, disciscuss that in ubuntu-offtopic! read the rules!
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Rat409> from russia with love i see
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<gretsch6151> lol... i'm not familiar with using an external wireless setup through USB. I decided to introduce my buddy to UBUNTU and he has a netgear usb wireless setup... dont know where to expand the drivers to. is it somewhere in dev?
<Phantal-> ubottu, what do you mean?  All I said is I prefer getting help here over forums, as this forum is more responsive than messageboards
<ubottu> Phantal-: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Directory> www.mirclider.net
<Directory> www.mirclider.net
<Directory> www.mirclider.net
<ibleed> is the powernowd service essential for day to day computing.  also, is it safe to remove hotkey management, if i dont use keyboard hotkeys?
<Directory> www.mirclider.net
<Directory> www.mirclider.net
<J-Unit> my comp doesnt display desktop
<dogmeat> Directory, you said that
<zSoilworker> Directory: Don't get cute.
<gronne> apparently ext4 will need a defragger
<Directory> www.mirclider.net
<Fishscene> Thank you :)
<Master_Z> zsoilworker
<Master_Z> can you help ?
<Slart> powernowd.. isn't that the power saving daemon?
<J-Unit> is there a command to refresh the desktop?
<jason_1> F5
<Fishscene> F5?
<PeterFA> Man, this channel really gets it. I remember when #gentoo and #linux where targets.
<Master_Z> J-Unit: hit F5
<sarthor> "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)" This is the message when i open camorama, Usb cam is connected but the read LED in the cam is not working, While in XP it works.
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: What's the issue?
<Rat409> Master_Z: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/
<PeterFA> ##linux, that is.
<tim167> i have this problem: my harddisk suddenly is seen by the bios as primary slave instead of primary master, and grub gives error 21, are they related ? how do i fix this ? thanks
<Master_Z> ﻿zsoilworker: I have a realtek 8185 wireless card. Its not working with hardy, but when I type lspci -v | less in on the terminal, it shows up. Can you help me?
<Phantal-> PeterFA, this is the first time in a week i've seen it happen
<J-Unit> Master_Z, ya but i cant like click on desktop so im hoping for command
<sarthor> f
<sarthor> "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)" This is the message when i open camorama, Usb cam is connected but the read LED in the cam is not working, While in XP it works.
<PeterFA> Phantal-, this really is the first time I've seen this attack.
<Fishscene> J-Unit, do you need to reset the desktop?
<J-Unit> Fishscene, like nothing shows on it anymore and i cant click anything ever since i did an update
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: Have you tried NDISWrapper?
<Slart> sarthor: don't repeat your question to often.. once every 5 minutes is enough
<Master_Z> J-Unit: hit CTRL and R
<sarthor> Slart: Mistake, pardon
<Master_Z> zsoilworker: no. I dont know how
<Slart> sarthor: no worries =)
<martyn> Alright dudes. Trying to upgrade server 6.06 LTS to 8.04 from command line. Done updates with apt-get and upgrade and dist-upgrade but just says I am up-to-date. On typing lsb_release -a it reports I am still with 6.06.02. Any suggestions?
<J-Unit> Master_Z, were do i do that"?
<Myrtti> martyn: you've not done it exactly the right way
<Slart> !upgrade | martyn
<ubottu> martyn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Slart> martyn: don't know if there is anything about command line upgrades there.. worth a look though
<supaneko> Is there a way to check if vgetty is actually running and does my modem need to show that it is connected?
<Master_Z> J-Unit: desktop
<apple-gunkies> Is there good Antivirus software that runs in ubuntu? So I can scan my Windows backups before restoring them?
<Myrtti> martyn: "sudo aptitude install update-manager-core"
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482&package_id=99148&release_id=573476
<Jack_Sparrow> martyn I thought it was... The proper way to upgrade to Hardy, use sudo do-release upgrade
<J-Unit> Master_Z, doesnt do anything again since it would need for me to click on desktop but it doesnt "see the clicks"
<Myrtti> martyn: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Slart> apple-gunkies: I don't know if it's good.. but there are some
<Caram> Gparted says that it can't read the contents of my ntfs filesystem
<kitche> apple-gunkies: clamav is one it also has a windows port as well
<Caram> ideas on whats wrong?
<Slart> !antivirus | apple-gunkies
<ubottu> apple-gunkies: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Fritzel> does adobe flash have a configuration file for sound?
<evilbug> is there some issue with ubuntu and video,or is it just me noobness?i've used gutsy and hardy on my pc and macbook pro and i keep having video lag.
<Slart> Fritzel: nope
<martyn> Cheers guys - just came from there! Thanks all responders - will try all above (but think I have already tried all of those suggested). Will report back...
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: No, just install the libraries again
<Slart> Fritzel: it uses some kind of default sound.. it's not working for you?
<kitche> Fritzel: adobe uses alsa for sound at least 9 does
<Master_Z> zsoilworker: Okay, thanks. Now I need the windows driver correct? What format would that bae?
<tim167> i installed ubuntu ona usb stick, i get the login window but then an empty desktop, what's wrong ?
<Fritzel> it uses alsa but it uses it wrong, because it is locking down my sound card
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: You don't need the driver
<Slart> Fritzel: you're running hardy?
<Fritzel> Slart, yes
<Caram> When I open up GParted, I get "Unable to read the contents of this filesystem! Because of this some operations may be unavailable.
<Master_Z> zsoilworker? Really?
<evilbug> tim167- usb stick?an 8gb one?
<Caram> Anyone have any ideas?
<apple-gunkies> Thanks Slart, kitche
<zSoilworker> Master_z: Not at this point, i meant
<Copter> why does firefox look great on winxp but looks CRAPPY on ubuntu?
<Phantal-> When I use various applications in Ubuntu (I installed & switched to kde after the fact), all text is very large.  In firefox, java applications, etc.  I've tried changing font settings to no avail
<Rat409> Master_Z: for feisty but gives the general idea http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-atheros-ar5007eg-wireless-on-feisty-fawn-with-ndiswrapper.html
<Slart> Fritzel: try installing the pulseaudio tools.. and see if you can redirect it
<tim167> evilbug: no a 4 gig one
<Phantal-> Any suggestions?
<Fritzel> Slart, I'm not using pulse
<Master_Z> zsoilworker: okay
<Slart> Fritzel: oh.. tried asoundconf ?
<jwprox> I've already googled, but I can't seem to find the reason behind Hardy not being able to display the contents of a USB harddrive
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: That manual rat gave is quite usefull
<Jack_Sparrow> Copter possibly how your video card is setup or it does not have drivers for linux
<evilbug> tim167- ah.sorry,can't help.
<Copter> Jack_Sparrow: I mean, they look "ok" but like BOLDY compared to winxp. I did install msttcore fonts, but everything looks off!
<Master_Z> zsoilworker: yeah, I'm lookin at it
<Jack_Sparrow> jwprox is it a passport drive?
<jwprox> Has anyone else had issues with Hardy not being able to mount USB hard drives>
<ibleed> can either powernowd or hotkey-management services by disabled for everyday use ?
<Slart> Fritzel: just have to ask this.. you're really sure you're not running pulseaudio? you've uninstalled it/deactivated it manually?
<Caram> When I open up GParted, I get "Unable to read the contents of this filesystem! Because of this some operations may be unavailable.
<jwprox> Jack_Sparrow: No, just a typical external ide
<zSoilworker> Fritzel
<Caram> thoughts?
<apple-gunkies> !linuxvirus
<ubottu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Slart> jwprox: works for my WD passport
<martyn> Checking for new Ubuntu release
<martyn> No new release found
<martyn> Might sound like a bone question (and apologies if it is) but should I manually change "sources.list" to Hardy repos?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<Fritzel> Slart, well I'm not sure what good configuring alsa itself will do, every thing works 100% except when flash decides to lock down the card, which happens quite often expecially when I'm attempting to use wine, which is also configured for alsa, they both just don't cooperate
<mcphail> Copter: try playing with the font hinting and anti-aliasing
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, my sound is not going through pulse
<ompaul> martyn, from which version ?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: So?
<Fritzel> I have alsa set on all devices in system > preferences > sound
<Slart> Fritzel: you could always try running everything through dmix.. it will be software mixing but at least it might make it work..
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: Are you trying with ffox?
<jason_1> ViCam-based USB Camera" has no release callback. Please fix your driver for proper sysfs support
<Fritzel> yes, ans npviewer has a nasty habit of eating up way too much processer, expecially when it shouldnt' even be running
<Fritzel> ans = and
<Master_Z> I found the XP drivers for my realtek 8185
<martyn> ompaul - 6.06.2 LTS (server, no GUI) to 8.04 (server, no GUI). Tried "do-release-upgrade" and got message as written above.
<zSoilworker> master_Z: You're almost done then
<psyco> what is the music player called in Ubuntu?
<zSoilworker> psyco: amarok
<Fritzel> besides libflashsupport is already installed
<Slart> mp3 | psyco
<Slart> !mp3 | psyco
<ubottu> psyco: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<psyco> Isn't there another one
<jason_1> says i need to modify my driver, but this article says nothing about it?  http://lwn.net/Articles/36850/
<Master_Z> zsoilworker: no I mean, I found them on a website and downloaded it to the desktop
<Slart> psyco: audacious?
<^Tech-Help^> Rhythembox
<martyn> ompaul/everyone: Already done apt-get update but this only updates to latest Edgy repos. I guess!
<Fath[0]m> I have Python installed, how do I actually run it?
<psyco> YES
<mohamed_> hello all, how to create ipsec vpn client to connect to openswan server ?
<Slart> psyco: mpd?
<psyco> thanks ^Tech-Help^
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: have you tried with freeflash libs?
<^Tech-Help^> np
<Broadcom> Fath[0]m, open command prompt and type in python
<Fritzel> yes one the volume control doesn't work in and the other won't go full screen
<Some_Person> i NEED HELP. mY CAPS LOCK IS OFF, YET EVERYTHING STILL COMES OUT IN CAPS!
<kitche> Fath[0]m: python
<psyco> loool
<MaFiOtA_1987> nice
<gretsch6151> where do i put my drivers for usb wireless device?
<Rat409> martyn: python scriptblabla.py
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: aoss?
<Some_Person> cAN SOMEONE HELP ME?
<kitche> Some_Person: try press caps lock and see if it does opposite
<regeya> Some_Person: based on what you said, I would argue your caps lock is still on :->
<ompaul> martyn, then you have to do one step at a time version to version - easier to get cd at this point
<cdecarlo> Fath[0]m: also you could grab IDLE from the repos
<martyn> Rat - huh ? For me?
<Phantal-> Some_Person, tap both of your shift keys
<thorny_sun> ubuntu is weird-- they decide to pull in FF3b5 as default (something many essential addons have not caught up to yet) but don't even pick up latest eclipse that is more than a year old-- I don't get it
<Slart> Some_Person: if you stop shouting.. perhaps
<Some_Person> Heh, turning it on does do the opposite?
<Broadcom> Slart, lol
<Some_Person> Anyway, how do I fix it?
<regeya> lololol
<Master_Z> u-name r? does this mean username r?\
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, against what app? firefox? I thought aoss wasn't needed if the sound is using alsa?
<martyn> ompaul - OK fella - thanks.
<Mister_Death> hey
<Broadcom> Some_Person, i have the same prob, i just restarted, is it a mac?
<Phantal-> Some_Person, tap your shift keys to see if one is stuck
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: Just checking what you have on.
<Some_Person> Not a mac
<ompaul> thorny_sun, look upstream and then at the person who does the packaging is it their primary package if not you can help out by working on it yourself
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: checked access on ~./macromedia?
<Some_Person> Both shift keys work
<Mister_Death> i have a problem getting my wireless card to work on unbuntu 8.04
<^Tech-Help^> Some_Person i switched my capslock button for cntl button
<Broadcom> Some_Person, well, just restart, worked for me. It is not exactly a mojor problem
<jamiejackson> ﻿how to regenerate /etc/samba/smb.conf? i would have thought "sudo apt-get remove --purge samba" then "sudo apt-get install samba" would do it, but it doesn't apparently
<thorny_sun> don't suppose anyone has got adblock plus working with FF3b5?
<Broadcom> Mister_Death, is it a broadcom?
<Broadcom> thorny_sun, it works
<rogue_trader> my gnome  2.22.1 on my ubuntu 8.04 freezes from time to time. I do not use compiz. my system is a samsung r41 laptop
<Slart> thorny_sun: mine works
<rogue_trader> any suggestions?
<mneptok> thorny_sun: i do. i use the Fx3 version
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, essentially, Firefox 3, Adobe Flash, Alsa in sound preferences, ESD disabled, libflashsupport installed
<Some_Person> Too busy to restart, but caps lock light on keyboard very annoying
<Fritzel> checking
<Master_Z> blackzsoil: it says to blacklist, what does that mean?
<mneptok> thorny_sun: sudo apt-get install adblock-plus
<Broadcom> roger_, for how long?
<cdecarlo> Some_Person: I think there is a BIOS setting wrt to starting with CAPS on, or was that num lock?
<thorny_sun> Broadcom: Slart: mneptok: how did you do it-- oh ok
<Master_Z> I mean zsoilworker
<Broadcom> Master_Z, broadcom?
<Rat409> kameron: try sudo apt-get remove --purge samba then reinstall it or look in /etc/samba maybe i don't use it myself
<Master_Z> Broadcom: no, its a realtek 8185
<kitche> Some_Person: if you google for your problem there is many fixes actually it's usually a weird software bug though
<Broadcom> Master_Z, ok
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin try
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, full access to ~/.macromedia as my accoung
<Fath[0]m> what does the sudo command mean
<rogue_trader> if gnome freezes and I cannot use the mouse anymore, how can I open a terminal? is there a keyboard shortcut?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin <
<gretsch6151> how do i get a usb wireless nic to work with ubuntu?
<Broadcom> Some_Person, just put lspci in pase bin and i will tell you
<ibleed> can either powernowd or hotkey-management services by disabled for everyday use ?
<Slart> Fath[0]m: super user do.. runs stuff as root
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: sorry, wrong tab.
<Rat409> !sudo | Fath[0]m
<ubottu> Fath[0]m: please see above
<Slart> !info powernowd
<ubottu> powernowd (source: powernowd): control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-2ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, is that a different flash player so I know if I should uninstall the other one
<Some_Person> Broadcom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12127/
<Master_Z> zsoilworker: okay.
<Mister_Death> hold on read up
<Slart> ibleed: powernowd is icing on the cake if you ask me.. your computer will be a little warmer and waste a little more power..
<martyn> rogue trader - why not CTRL+ALT+2 (or other key) to open up a new terminal.
<sten_> gretsch6151: which NIC?  My atmel-based, Linksys branded nic is plug and play.
<rogue_trader> thanks martyn
<Mister_Death> Broadcom:  i think so
<ibleed> thanks Slart.  do you know anything about hotkey-management service?  i dont use hotkeys
<gretsch6151> sten, netgear ma101
<Master_Z> zsoilworker: how do I compile ndiswrapper?
<Mister_Death> its came with m dell laptop
<supersoundguy> is anyone having problems with thunderbird segfaulting on hardy?
<Broadcom> Some_Person, try ifconfig
<Slart> ibleed: I would think your computer would work without it.. but I'm not sure
<jarleih> hi, i've got some minor network problem with ubuntu 8.04; i always have to manually activate my eth0 for internet to work
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, it still isn't cooperating
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, sound plays but its still locking the card
<Slart> supersoundguy: it's been well behaved for me so far.. firefox on the other hand..
<gretsch6151> sten_:  Netgear MA 101
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: Can't understand what you're asking
<Rat409> Master_Z: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils ??
<Some_Person> Broadcom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12128/ (thats does internet stuff btw)
<mohamed_> how to install ipsec as vpn client ?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: NOWS plays sound, or that's what was happening?
<guest472394372> what's a good download manager for linux, if you are going to say firegot, i'm looking for a stand alone program, not an extension
<martyn> rogue_trader - CTRL+ALT + F2
<ibleed> !info hotkey-management
<ubottu> Package hotkey-management does not exist in hardy
<mohamed_> !ipsec > mohamed_
<aae> !info mount
<ubottu> mount (source: util-linux): Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.13.1-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 165 kB, installed size 368 kB
<sten_> gretsch6151: hmm, that's the AT76C503A same as mine.. (depends on the revision)  Could you private message me so we can paste stuff back and forth?
<Rat409> guest472394372: d4x,multiget,gwget,etc. aria2 several others
<Broadcom> Some_Person, you dont seem to have a broadcom
<Master_Z> rat409: package not available?
<Some_Person> Broadcom: i never said i did
<Odd-rationale> guest472394372: kget is pretty good if you don't mind a kde app...
<Rat409> Master_Z: i googled for mine
<beilabs> Hey guys, anyone know of any bluetooth headsets that work out of the box with Ubuntu?
<Master_Z> rat: I have the ndiswrapper folder on my desktop, but how do I install ?
<Slart> guest472394372: I think there is a gui for wget..
<Roninmeow> hey ppl.
<kitche> Some_Person: hang on I'll look it up considering you haven't yet
<sudobash> interesting info
<aae> i've got a 40GB hd with ubuntu installed on it and a 300GB that i just formated with EXT3 with gparted... what i'd like to do is mount that 300 as my /home folder so that my profile will stay on there... waht is the best way of doing that?
<Broadcom> Some_Person, i think i confused you with somone else: oops
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, it always played sound that wasn't the question, the question was why is it locking the sound card so that wine won't play sound, whenever npviewer.bin is running as a process (which I was told was part of flash) wine has no sound, if I kill npviewer.bin any application I start from that point have sound
<Rat409> Master_Z: ubuntu package search is your friend,i may have used a gutsy pkg,i forget
<beli> [0][1][beli@jalapeno] sudo apt-get update
<beli> zsh: segmentation fault  sudo apt-get update
<beli> [139][2][beli@jalapeno]
<gnuskool> g' day
<MaFiOtA_1987> nice ;]
<Odd-rationale> aae: take a look at thie: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<aae> Odd-rationale, thanks
<MaFiOtA_1987> how i can to registered my nick? :)
<Slart> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Master_Z> rat409: found it on synaptics, do I just need to download ndiswrapper-common?
<MaFiOtA_1987> axa 10x :}
<ibleed> Fritzel, i had a similiar problem trying the Eve online game on hardy.  wouldn't play any sound.  it uses wine and a ubuntu configuration utility, and i'm not sure its the same problem, if it isn't it might not be flash that keeps wine and pulseaudio from communicating
<jdhore> http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/955/screenshottekzillatzdaiky0.png <-- What's happening here? Everything was working earlier this morning
<Broadcom> beli: sudo apt-get clean
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: ln -s /usr/src/`uname -r` /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<Fritzel> ibleed, I'm not using pulse audio
<halycon> hey everyone can someone tell me what the super, hyper, meta keys are?
<douye> weird.. when i do "top" in terminal it shows wine is running.. altho i cant see it anywhere and its taking about 97% of my cpu (i dont notice a thing about it tho) what could it be? :/
<Phantal-> ibleed, i thought I read an article not too long ago about Eve releasing a *nix client
<jdhore> (Running Gutsy, nVidia graphics, getting that with any video i try in any player i try_
<ibleed> Fritzel, very sorry then.
<Mister_Death> Broadcom:  this is what my wireless card says Dell Wireless 1395 802.11g Mini Card
<Fritzel> ibleed, that's alright I appreciate the input
<^Tech-Help^> super is windows Key
<Master_Z> zsoilworker: permission denied, what does that command do?
<Broadcom> Mister_Death: do lspci
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: Erases partition.
<Master_Z> ...
<Master_Z> why did you paste that to me?
<Slart> halycon: mythical beasts from a time long long long ago..I think alt is meta.. super is windows..
<Broadcom> Master_Z, put sudo first
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: Im joking..
<ibleed> Phantal-, well they had a deb for ubuntu users and i looked in the configuration of it and i got the impression that it was still using wine (it definitely at least using cedega or something)
<Mister_Death> ok
<Master_Z> -_-
<Master_Z> I'm a newbie to linux!
<Mulder> did ubuntu update its security release key and forget to sign it with the old key? cause repository updates are failing due to signature mismatch now
<Master_Z> dont joke around lol
<Master_Z> broadcom: what?
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: Just add sudo before the sentence
<Mister_Death> Broadcom: ok
<Slart> Mulder: huh? haven't noticed anything here.. when did this happen?
<Master_Z> what does that do?
<Mulder> Slart, right now. (it's 9.33am i just woek up)
<beli> [0][15][beli@jalapeno] sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<beli> zsh: segmentation fault  sudo apt-get update
<LogiTech> Is there way to put timer when pc should shut down? can i do that?
<Slart> Mulder: still works here
<MaFiOtA_1987> hey peoples who linux is the best?
<MaFiOtA_1987> ;>
<halycon> Slart, thanks for your help
<Mister_Death> then what Broadcom
<Slart> LogiTech: you could always create a cronjob with the shutdown command
<douye> weird.. when i do "top" in terminal it shows wine is running.. altho i cant see it anywhere and its taking about 97% of my cpu (i dont notice a thing about it tho) what could it be? :/
<zSoilworker> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<halycon> now i just need to figure out what the hyper key is
<beli> MaFiOtA_1987: the green one
<Slart> halycon: you're welcome
<gretsch6151> this isn't going so well i haven't used irc for 10 years HONESTLY
<Slart> halycon: Altgr perhaps?
<Master_Z> I have a question
<jarleih> hi, i always have to do sudo ifup eth0 after booting my hardy; any idea why this does not happen automatically at startup?
<Master_Z> what is ndisgtk?
<MaFiOtA_1987> beli how gb is it?
<Broadcom> Mister_Death, put it in pastebin
<MaFiOtA_1987> GB ;]
<halycon> well since im here does anyone know how to get it so the windows key can be used in keyboard shortcuts
<Mulder> http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<halycon> so i can push like Winkey+L to lock the computer and stuff
<drewby> does ubuntu have any utility to isntall itself to another disk?
<Slart> halycon: there's a setting.. system, preferences, keyboard or something
<kitche> Master_Z: just a gui really for ndiswra[[[er
<Broadcom> drewby, no
<yaman> hi every one need help here i need to know what is better the ubuntu 7 or the 8 plz any help ?
<drewby> Broadcom: can you think of any other way to do that
<halycon> yeah i found the keyboard shortcuts thing but it only lets me use one key
<Broadcom> yaman, neither is better, 8 is more upto date
<gretsch6151> the windows key is also called super
<Slart> halycon: in the layout tab.. layout options.. you can chose what keys does what
<^Tech-Help^> !shortcuts | halycon
<ubottu> halycon: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<LogiTech> what means "cronjob" ? and what kind of command i need to use to set timer?
<beli> Broadcom: it seems to have problems reading /etc/apt/sources.list
<guest472394372> is d4x a dead project?
<Broadcom> drewby, why?
<Mulder> can someone go to their software sources and check the fingerprint for the ubuntu archive automatic signing key for me?
<Mister_Death> paste bin? Broadcom
<yaman> Broadcom: is it beta or what ? did you tried it ?
<halycon> oh how awesome
<Broadcom> !pase | Mister_Death
<kitche> LogiTech: cronjob is a job that runs every few minutes or weekly and so on like I use it fetch my email every 5 minutes
<ubottu> Factoid pase not found
<swup> join #neo1973-germany
<sten_> yaman: imho, 8.04 still needs a bit of work before it's as stable as 7.10.  (for me, on my laptop.  My server runs MUCH better with 8.04...and in fact, I need 8.04 for the tape drive to work)
<Broadcom> yaman, it is not better, just not compleatly bug free it seems
<Slart> LogiTech: crontab is a way to schedule commands in linux..it's used for all kinds of stuff... google for crontab or run "man crontab" in a terminal
<BadMAx>  Hello guys. I'm about to buy a sound card in order to sort out the problems I got with my integrated sound card. The only card available to me seems to be the Creative Labs Audigy SE. The matrix vender at alsa project says about this card "no 96khz 24 bit support". What does that mean? Should I avoid this card because of that? I want to card to have MIDI playback, soundfont support and semi profesional audio recording. I'm running 8.04
<Broadcom> yaman, almost everybody is runnning it though, you should be fine
<randomwalker> how can i stop ubuntu from asking for my friggin' password all the time? please?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12130/
<Broadcom> WFT is is with all of the sound card problems
<Master_Z> ...
<ibleed> yaman if your hardware is supported than i recommend hardy.  lot of people have issues with broadcom wireless chips so i'd make sure you can at least get online for help (etherner) if thats the case.  also sometimes sound breaks, i'm not sure what the fix is for that.  but i've seen people say, go ahead and do it.  its much better to do a fresh install though
<yaman> sten_ , Broadcom : so what should install now ? the 7 or the 8 ?
<Master_Z> I am getting so upset here
<izinucs> I'm having issues with the webpage export of Fspot actually displaying pics on my joomla server.  Works great statically from a directory on my machine.. anyone else have experience with this or know of what I need to do to get it working?
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: What's the deal?
<Roninmeow> anyone here familiar with wine?
<Master_Z> all I am asking for is someone to guide me for about 5 minutes installing my wireless with ndiswrapper
<Mister_Death> !pase
<ubottu> Factoid pase not found
<yaman> Broadcom : you mean the 7 is better ?
<Slart> BadMAx: Creative and linux aren't really best buddies at the moment.. these days I try to stay far far away from creative
<MaFiOtA_1987> !trace
<ubottu> Factoid trace not found
<Mister_Death> typo
<halycon> Slart, Im not sure if i should make it the hyper, super or meta keys
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: 5 minutes is a great deal of time.
<Broadcom> yaman, see ibleed's comment
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, can you give me a quick rundown on what this does? few words are fine
<douye> How can i manually kill a process? (it's wine and i can't see it running anywhere besides in the terminal when i do "top" )
<Master_Z> no its not >.>
<hiptobecubic> Rhythmbox opens automatically when i plug my ipod in. How can i disable this "feature"?
<Master_Z> I've been here for almost 2 months and no one has helped!
<Slart> BadMAx: the audigy2 cards work nicely.. but I think support for x-fi isn't stable
<zSoilworker> Master_Z: Please, read the howto on the website
<Master_Z> I did >.>
<halycon> I want it to have the same behavior as in windows
<randomwalker> douye, killall -9 wine
<BadMAx> douye: use the system manager
<Broadcom> !patience | master_z
<ubottu> master_z: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Master_Z> I've downloaded ndiswrapper and the windows driver
<drewby> Broadcom: I have ubuntu on a thumbdrive, but I don't have a CDROM drive
<supaneko> Since Ubuntu does not have inittab, where would I add a line to enable a COM port?
<yaman> Broadcom : thanx
<halycon> where i can push like windows key + d to show the desktop and windows key + l to lock the computer
<fole> Today I updated to hardy. when I try to logon in gdm, after entering the user name the X server restarts. does anyone know of this issue? Maybe it has to do with the thinkfinger...
<Master_Z> I've had patience for 2 monhts
<Master_Z> its gotten nowhere
<Broadcom> drewby, can you get it on a cdrom?
<Zaiden> When I try to set my resolution to 1024x768, my screen shuts off and forces me to restart my PC.
<Broadcom> Master_Z, what is the probles
<Roninmeow> need some help with Wine, guys
<beli> Broadcom: it crashes after reading first line of the file...
<beli> open("/etc/apt/sources.list", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3
<beli> read(3, "# See http://help.ubuntu.com/com"..., 8191) = 2356
<beli> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<sten_> yaman: if you can, why not download the live CDs for both, and then test wireless and suspend with both 7.10 and 8.04?  If neither works better, than you might as well go with 8.04
<FloodBot2> beli: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: It tries to run flash aside firefox
<douye> randomwalker: thx, it was taking up about 100% cpu eventho i didnt notice it :P
<drewby> Broadcom: I have a Xubuntu install disk
<hiptobecubic> Roninmeow, try #wine
<drewby> Broadcom: but I don't have a drive
<Roninmeow> thanks!
<izinucs> Zaiden, have you tried " xrandr -s 1024x768 "
<Master_Z> broadcom: I told you. I'm trying to use ndiswrapper to install my realtek 8185
<Broadcom> drewby, google it
<Broadcom> Master_Z, sorry
<Phantal-> When I use various applications in Ubuntu (I installed & switched to kde after the fact), all text is very large.  In firefox, java applications, etc.  I've tried changing font settings to no avail.  Any suggestions?
<drewby> Broadcom: problem with those solutions is I don't want to corrupt my thumbdrive
<gretsch6151> refresh my memory... i haven't used irc in almost 10 years (don't remember commands either) if i double click someone's user name on the right (i'm using pidgin) it will open a direct chat with them yes?
<douye> master_z, you searched if the card is supported ?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, alright I'll see how it works out and let you know
<Slart> Phantal-: check the dpi setting for your monitor?
<ChosenOne> lo :)
<zSoilworker> gretsch6151: if you're registered, yes.
<Mister_Death> im lost
<MaFiOtA_1987> good nidht
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: k
<Phantal-> Slart, it's on a laptop.  Resolution is set at 1920x1080 or somesuch
<Master_Z> douye: it is
<Mulder> maybe i'll try tomorrow. if they did update signing key , maybe they'll release somethiing soon
<gretsch6151> thought so. thanx Z
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, one quick question though
<ChosenOne> what would output of "ls -l /usr/lib/libcups.so.2" mean, if it returns a line like ??????????  ? ?    ?          ?            ? libcups.so.2
<Zaiden> izinucs: Well, 1024x768 runs at a lower refresh rate, but when I try to run Half life 2 via wine, the screen always switches to 1024x768. It works after waiting for about 30 seconds, but if I set the game to run in a window, then restart HL2, the game won't run after the intro
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, the url at the top am I supposed to grab something from there or is that simple reference?
<alastor666> Oyasumi irc ↖o↗
<douye> master_z, k i will try to help figure things out.. but cant promise anything (just started with ubuntu myself.. but got wireless working tho)
<Slart> Phantal-: check system, preferences, appearance... fonts tab.. and press "details".. there's a number at the top.. mine is 96.. it affects how large fonts are
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: it's for downloading the plugin and the viewer
<sten_> supaneko:do you mean for a serial console?  How many, and what kind of serial ports do you have?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: Sorry, i assume you'll see it
<beli> maynards-girl: maynard fergusons?
<BadMAx> Slart: for what I've seen at the wiki, every audigy migh work differently. That's why I want to know what "no 96khz 24bit support" means
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: Are you in a x64 arch?
<Broadcom> Master_Z http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95879 i assume you have tried this?
<supaneko> sten_, I am trying to setup a voicemail server. I have an external serial modem attached. Dialing out seems to work but it is not answering calls.
<Mister_Death> ok Broadcom did the lspci thing, it gave me some stuff
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, I see it I'm just don't fully understand what I'm about to do and I am double checking
<supaneko> My guess is that I need to somehow enable vgetty or the COM port at startup.
<undecim> hey, everyone. How do you remove/change the little disclaimer  ("the programs included with ubuntu.... no warranty... ") thing from login prompts?
<gretsch6151> sten_:  don't mean to bother you but how did you get your usb nic to work?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: That's ok.
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, yes I'm on x64
<Slart> BadMAx: 96Khz, 24bit seems like a very very high quality to be using.. a CD is what.. 44,1 kHz, 16 bit..
<izinucs> Zaiden, sounds like I came into your issue late. I thought you had overall resolution issues. not issues with HL
<halycon> bye guys
<supersoundguy> undecim, edit /etc/motd
<halycon> thanks for your help
<undecim> ty
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: So i deducted, try that, you can check it with anyone here.
<halycon> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Phantal-> Slart, i don't see a details button, but there's a 'force fonts dpi' option that was previously disabled that has an option for 96DPI ...
<Broadcom> Mister_Death, put it in paste bin
<sten_> gretsch6151: why aren't you in the private chat?
<BadMAx> oh, thanks a lot Slart!
<phoenix5002> I'm trying to make a terminal open in my second workspace on startup.  Is there anyway to do this with a script?  OR, ﻿is there anyway to switch between active workspaces with the terminal?  because then I could activate the second workspace run the terminal wait a bit and then switch back to the first.  any ideas?
<gretsch6151> sten_: i am
<Zaiden> izinucs: s'okay, I should've been more specific
<douye> master_z: did you install the ndiswrapper and all ?
<sten_> gretsch6151: ok.  That's where I'm debugging your NIC issue
<guest472394372> does anyone use multiget with ubuntu 7.10?
<Slart> Phantal-: no details button?? you're running hardy?
<Zaiden> In other news, I can run sound with second life and firefox at the same time, but the sound lags for a second :<
<Master_Z> douye: yes, I did via synaptics manager
<Phantal-> Slart, changing that setting fixed it, thank you.  Actually, i think i'm running gutsy
<Phantal-> lemme check
<douye> master_z: you tried this?: http://jimvernon.com/archives/53
<Mister_Death> paste it where, Broadcom
<Broadcom> !paste | Mister_Death
<ubottu> Mister_Death: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ChosenOne> "ls: cannot access /usr/lib/libcups.so.2: No such file or directory" <- what does that mean cannot exist? it says the file exists, but somehow the filesystem seems to suck :) it doesnt know the filesize :o
<Slart> Phantal-: ah.. that might explain it..
<Phantal-> Slart, eh, i don't remember how to check.  but, problem is fixed
<jamiejackson> when you share a folder with nautilus, where does it store that share information? (where's the text configuration file it writes to?)
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, would starting firefox with aoss make this whole problem alot simpler?
<Master_Z> douye: awesome! no I didnt! okay. so how do I redirect my terminal to the folder on my desktop?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: incredible.
<Slart> jamiejackson: I'm guessing somewhere in that gnome config database.. gconf-editor will let you look around in it
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: you could use esd also
<douye> master_z: you dont have to, just run those commands
<MrObvious> WIth the new SSL vulnerability, what can I do to patch my system so I don't have problems?
<Mister_Death> thanks
<Mathman> ChosenOne: say what?  you sure you pasted the thing you happen to be talking about?
<Fritzel> esd causes flash to stop after 2 seconds
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: aoss then
<ChosenOne> Mathman: i'm only making guesses
<zSoilworker> MrObvious: What OS are you in?
<Master_Z> douye: it says to redirect
<Finiras> what is a good ftp client on ubuntu?
<douye> master_z: ah wait misread yeah :P uhm sec
<MrObvious> zSoilworker: Hardy 64 bit on my laptop and 32 bit on my server at work.
<Slart> Finiras: gftp is ok
<Zaiden> Should I take off pulseaudio and replase it with Esound to see if the sound lag issue will stop?
<Finiras> k ty
<zSoilworker> Finiras: gFTP
<Mathman> ChosenOne: alrighty.  at any rate, if bash tells you "no such file or directory", odds are pretty good there's no such file or directory
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, I know that was mentioned earlier if you were the one who made the suggestion I appologize ^^
<ChosenOne> Mathman: it started with apt failing to unpack a libcups-update to the path /usr/lib/libcups.so.2 - and `ls` says "cannot access, no such file for direcotry"
<douye> master_z: its with cd /home/<username>/desktop/
<Mister_Death> here Broadcom, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12136/
<CaptainMorgan> anyone experiencing a problem with the screensaver in 8.04 ? after a length of time, - it *occasionally* logs me out of my system... wtf? why is this happening?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: it's ok
<cylux> Hey guys, what is the file format extension for an mpeg2 file?
<andajo> hola  algun latino
<infidelis> mp2
<gretsch6151> tell sten_ thanx anyway guys... i guess i don't remember how to go to a private channel... i hate being old :(
<Mathman> ChosenOne: sounds like it's time to reinstall libcups then
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: are you sure it's logging you out? my guess is that it somehow crashes the X server and it restarts...
<cylux> infidelis: Are you sure? foo.mp2 ?
<zSoilworker> andajo: Please, speak english, there's a spanish channel for that.
<sten_> gretsch6151:  oh!  Sorry!
<douye> master_z: atleast if im right :P
<ChosenOne> Mathman: i *really* think it's a filesystem issue, wait i'll go nopaste the longer stuff
<aryix> andajo: go to ubuntu-ar ubuntu-es for spanish speaking people
<MrObvious> !es | andajo
<ubottu> andajo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<andajo> ok
<infidelis> no actually, i was just being facetious
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, that's probably more like it... why is this happening ?
<sten_> gretsch6151: what irc client are you using?
<cylux> infidelis: Oh, okay.
<MrObvious> zSoilworker: Any ideas?
<infidelis> heh, sorry.
<gretsch6151> pidgin
<douye> master_z: its case-sensitive btw
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, I'm definitely logged out.. but it does appear that Xserver has restarted...
<gretsch6151> sten_:  pidgin
<zSoilworker> MrObvious: Sorry, didn't get the question
<Broadcom> Mister_Death, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: well.. graphics drivers might be one bet.. some power saving stuff might be doing it.. have you tried just using the blank screensaver and see if it improves the situation
<MrObvious> zSoilworker: I have Hardy and I wanna know if I should worry about the SSL exploit out for Debian based Linuxes such as Ubuntu and what I can do to protect myself?
<infidelis> hmm, looks like it's one of them actually
<Master_Z> douye: not working...
<peanut3r> whenever I goto install perl modules with cpan they fail the install while building makefile.  I have gcc and build-essential installed.  Any suggestions?
<Master_Z> douye: do the  <  > need to be in there?
<zSoilworker> MrObvious: No, that's no threat in Hardy Heron
<douye> master_z: nop
<MrObvious> zSoilworker: Really? It's already been fixed? Awesome.
<Master_Z> douye: no such directory
<zSoilworker> MrObvious: Its been patched
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, blank is boring... :) I have the minimal effects set... I think the max would be too much and I wanted something more than no effects... the power saving settings should be at default
<douye> master_z: ah little shortcut: go to your desktop by using a file explorer and copy the url
<zSoilworker> MrObvious: Do you have your OS uptodate?
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: ati graphics?
<MrObvious> zSoilworker: As of yesterday or today.
<sudobash> i have something i think and admin might want to see....
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, intel integrated, discrete
<MrObvious> zSoilworker: I'm gonna check now via apt-get :).
<zSoilworker> MrObvious if not yet, the patch will be delivered between today and saturday
<sten_> gretsch6151: I think that the private chat would be either a tab in your chatting window, or else it will show up as an entry in your buddy list
<tawd> what is the best program language to learn for stand-along programs?
<tawd> *stand-alone
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: well.. I'm guessing the 3d stuff does something bad to your system..
<MrObvious> zSoilworker: Ahh there it is. libssl0.9.8 is gonna be upgraded.
<Broadcom> tawd: there is none, and dont ask it here, ubuntu only :)
<Slart> tawd: as a first language?
<zSoilworker> MrObvious: Go wild
<ChosenOne> http://pastie.caboo.se/197142 @ Mathman
<mcphail> MrObvious: any SSH keys you have generated may be compromised, despite the patch.
<peanut3r> tawd: perl is often quick to learn.
<MrObvious> zSoilworker: Upgrading dude!
<Master_Z> douye: sigh, I dont understand. perhaps its -cd and not cd?
<armadill0> MrObvious: mcphail is right
<Mister_Death> thanks Broadcom, never used unbuntu before, where is  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Slart> *cough*... did you just recommend perl as a starter language????..
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, ok I always hate asking these questions but as of yet I have no idea how to find the proper location yet
<douye> master_z: nah its cd, but uhm are you using the english version of ubuntu ?
<Mister_Death> never mind
<gretsch6151> sten_: found it got the auto reply.. heh :)
<MrObvious> mcphail: Yeah that's scary! I use SSH all the time for online banking. I do it on Linux because of the lack of spyware/viruses on Windows. But this is huge.
<Master_Z> douye: yep
<tawd> Slart, i know basic, and python looks easy, but i'm looking for good solid stand alones
<peanut3r> slart: yep.  print "hello world";'
<peanut3r> can't get much easier then that
<Broadcom> Mister_Death, go to terminal, under acessories and put it in
<douye> master_z: hmm k, then it should be cd /home/username/Desktop
<tawd> peanut3r, ok, thanks
<Slart> tawd: no language is really stand alone.. but this is offtopic here..
<MrObvious> mcphail: armadill0: zSoilworker: What can I do to patch Firefox against this? Most of my SSL stuff is either the occasional SSH or Firefox SSL needs or Thunderbird.
<Master_Z> douye: username is zach, so it would be: ﻿cd /home/zach/Desktop right?
<Mister_Death> i did thanks Broadcom
<Slart> tawd: go with java or python.. that's what the schools are using
<Fritzel> I seem to have an error with libaoss.so how do I find out which package contains this file http://pastebin.com/d48b4581a for the full output
<Mathman> ChosenOne: so run fsck
<douye> Master_z: yep
<Broadcom> Mister_Death, does it work?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, ^^^
<Slart> !info aoss
<cylux> Hey guys, what is the file format extension for an mpeg2 file?
<ubottu> Package aoss does not exist in hardy
<beli> any ideas why my apt-get update is segfaulting?
<mcphail> MrObvious: you don't need to patch firefox. Sites that have SSL certificates created or signed by debian boxes are the problem
<Master_Z> douye: worked.
<beli> using an empty sources.list it just doesnt crash
<douye> master_z: nice :)
<Mister_Death> its gave alot of extracting thing
<MrObvious> mcphail: Oh, it's servers. Ok.
<Mister_Death> Broadcom:
<tawd> start, ok, then i need to search for how to create gui for python
<Slart> beli: bad memory? hard drive problems? drunken people hex editing?.. it's not a normal thing
<ChosenOne> Mathman: so my guess seems right? it's a "virtual server", gonna contact my provider then.
<tawd> slart, ok, then i deed to search for how to create gui for python
<Master_Z> douye: the folder on the desktop is called rtl8185, how would I redirect it to that?
<douye> master_z: now the next step, lemme figure it out :P
<beli> Slart: what is normal? ;)
<Master_Z> douye: ok.
<mcphail> MrObvious: Basically, you can't trust https at the moment
<ibleed> beli, that has only happened to me in the past when i had faulty hardware
<douye> master_z: ah you need to go inside that folder uhm
<Broadcom> Mister_Death, ??
<Slart> tawd: ask in #python, they might be able to help you find something good
<douye> master_z: lets see..
<Mister_Death> Broadcom do you want me to put it in a paste bin to see what it say
<tawd> slart, thanks
<Broadcom> Mister_Death, no, just try wirelss
<MrObvious> mcphail: Crap that is scary. What can you tell me so that I don't have to worry? Just wait a while or what?
<Mister_Death> ok
<Slart> beli: hehe.. well.. firefox crashing, pulseaudio hating me.. that's all normal.. apt-get segfaulting isn't =)
<cylux> For some reason, if I try to use ncmpc, or mpc or mplayer or mpg123 to play a track, even rhythmbox, It will freeze up or won't play but in firefox, flash player works fine.
<beli> Slart, ibleed: this is indeed an old box....so lemme do what we never do: reboot
<mcphail> MrObvious: probably best to remain scared/careful for the timebeing
 * mcphail puts on his tinfoil hat
<Slart> beli: have you tried "sudo apt-get install reinstall apt" ? perhaps use a cd-rom as source if you can't make it play nice with the internet repos
<douye> master_z: cd /home/zach/Desktop/rtl8185
<MrObvious> mcphail: Great. :\ I guess I'll stay off my online banking and e-mail until then.
<ir1> i have problem with the flash player on firefox,it doesn't play the music on videos....
<jo4> Hi, my laptop was connected to the TV but now the TV isn't there anymore and i didn't clone the screen, how can i reset it?
<ir1> anyone help?
<ChosenOne> thx Mathman.
<D3RGPS31> I've switched to XFCE desktop, removed ubuntu-*, removed gnome-*, and installed Xubuntu-* wich installed some gnome features, how do i make it so the gnome desktop doesn't keep popping up as primary desktop?
<Muelli> ir1: don't use flash :P
<gretsch6151> dang, i thought i put irc, aim, msn, yahoo, etc behind me years ago... who would've thought
<Slart> ir1: many people have asked that question.. I don't have a good answer.. perhaps someone else knows
<ibleed> ir1, installing libflashsupport fixed that problem for me in hardy
<ir1> and what should i use?
<Broadcom> D3RGPS31, when you login, choose KDE
<gnuskool_> jo4, what type, is it ibm?
<sea_wolf> can anyone help me with some "mounting" problems...?
<D3RGPS31> Broadcom: i don't have KDE
<gretsch6151> eww didn't like kde
<Broadcom> irl: is it a ppc?
<Mister_Death> nothing, Broadcom
<Muelli> ir1: something sane. HTML has great support for embedding media
<cylux> For some reason, if I try to use ncmpc, or mpc or mplayer or mpg123 to play a track, even rhythmbox, It will freeze up or won't play but in firefox, flash player works fine.
<Broadcom> D3RGPS31, but you have xuubntu, right?
<Broadcom> Mister
<D3RGPS31> Broadcom: yes
<douye> master_z: are you in the right folder now ?
<Broadcom> Mister_Death, sorry, hit enter, not tab
<Slart> sea_wolf: hmm... if you promise never to put "mounting" in quotes like that... it looks.. naughty.. =)
<Muelli> ir1: if you want to use flash, however, you might want to try swfdec as a free alternative.
<Master_Z> douye: I installed ndisgtk earlier, and if you scroll down, someone says thry installed it by going to adminstration, windows wireless drivers, and browsed for the wireless file. I did so, and now its saying hardware present
<Broadcom> D3RGPS31, that comes with kde
<ir1> thanks man
<sea_wolf> can't mount certain drives, they're there, but it says there's a naming problem, "probably a /   "
<douye> master_z: hah, so your wireless card is working?
<jo4> gnuskool_, it's some sort of Eurosomething, cheap thing.. I tried regenerating xorg.conf, but obviously, gnome's using something else.. I i can just make the xserver send to the laptop's screen  again
<Master_Z> douye: its showing my wireless network!!
<D3RGPS31> Broadcom: through synaptic, it never said anything about KDE, it just used gnome packages
<douye> master_z: nice ^^
<Broadcom> D3RGPS31, im an idiot, sorry, ignore me, thinking about Kubuntu
<ChosenOne> nn
<Master_Z> haha
<Slart> sea_wolf: naming problem..hmm.. have you got the exact error messages?
<douye> master_z: now get it to connect :P
<Master_Z> douye: this is awesome. brb gonna connect using it
<Mister_Death> nothing, Broadcom
<sea_wolf> Slart....yes, I do....hold on, let me pull it up.
<mysticdarkhack> <  need to get myself a laptop soon to test out the wireless
<ibleed> Broadcom, from what i hear the kubuntu 4 is very cool even though it still needs alot of work.  i'm happy with gnome
<Mastacheata> Hey there, grub complains about not finding stage2 or not reading correctly (depends on whether manually setting up or using grub-install), but it's definitely where it should be (/boot/grub/stage2)
<mysticdarkhack> so what lappy is everyone using?
<beli> [0][6][beli@jalapeno] sudo apt-get update > /dev/null && echo $?
<beli> 0
<Slart> mysticdarkhack: acer 8291
<beli> thanks guys...
<beli> reboot helped ;)
<infidelis> thinkpad t60
<ibleed> mysticdarkhack, its not fair to ask that question in a channel of 1300+ people
<D3RGPS31> I've installed XFCE with Xubuntu, removing Ubuntu and Gnome. Gnome's desktop takes over sometimes, how do i stop that?
<sea_wolf> "mount_point cannot contain the following characters:  newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)  "
<Slart> mysticdarkhack: and I actually think everything works on it.. without any extra work
<sea_wolf> what does that mean??
 * beli detex: need to do a memory check :)
<mysticdarkhack> <Slart>thx
<Fritzel> how can I find out which package contains a file?
<mysticdarkhack> <ibleed>really.. and why not?
<Slart> sea_wolf: ok.. when do you get this message?
<Blahz> hello folks
<gnuskool_> jo4, on my ibm, i press the Fn +F7 key on startup and that alternates screens
<bobbo85> hi all, where can I find a list of options for launching firefox like %s?  I'm trying to get links to launch in the background
<Slart> sea_wolf: when double-clicking on the drive in a nautilus window?
<sea_wolf> when I try and open the drive, click on it, it's not on me desktop either anymore!
<fole> Today I updated to hardy. when I try to logon in gdm, after entering the user name the X server restarts. does anyone know of this issue? Maybe it has to do with the thinkfinger...
<mysticdarkhack> <Slart>i see and I was thinking of getting a sony vaio with the webcam built in. So I probably be testing the wireless and webcam
<Blahz> anyone know how to view a tiff image within mozilla? Every program I have tried failed ie. Plugger, Imagemagik etc
<phoenix5002> ﻿I'm trying to make a terminal open in my second workspace on startup.  Is there anyway to do this with a script?  OR, ﻿is there anyway to switch between active workspaces with the terminal?  because then I could activate the second workspace run the terminal wait a bit and then switch back to the first.  any ideas?
<Slart> sea_wolf: ok.. have you tried setting mountpoints by right-clicking on the drive and going to properties?
<ibleed> mysticdarkhack, because of the volume of people.  if your laptop shopping a better question might be what laptop works well with ubuntu/linux.  just my opinion
<jo4> gnuskool_, oh, that's really nice. but does the 'Screen Resolution' settings save in a .gnomesomething file? Cause replacing xorg.conf didn't do squat.. I'll check if i have a button
<sea_wolf> won't let me mount the bloody drive....it doesn't give me "mountpoints" option.
<Slart> mysticdarkhack: get a live cd and bring it to the store.. ask if you can try it before you buy it.. just to see if things work
<owh> I need to compile madwifi drivers from source for a laptop. In the past I would use module-assistant to achieve this, which also keeps the module recompiled whenever a kernel update happens. Is this still the preferred method or are there other means?
<Slart> sea_wolf: ok.. start gconf-editor from a terminal.. or alt+f2.. it doesn't matter
<Bodsda> how can i log into my dads computer (VNC) ive enabled settings and things in System--> Preferences--> Remote Login   but dont know what to do next
<mysticdarkhack> <ibleed>true enough, but it good to experiment and see if ubuntu will work on all laptop
<Broadcom> Mister_Death, one sec
<Broadcom> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Broadcom> Mister_Death, sorry, lost wireless for a sec
<Mister_Death> oh, its cool
<ibleed> mysticdarkhack, yes though its good to ask good questions :)  that way everyone learns.
<Blahz> bodsda, use remote connection
<Bodsda> Blahz, is that a program? from terminal??
<gnuskool_> jo4, nah it saves in xoeg.conf, you need to have the right parameters in it though, check ubuntuforums.org, lots of resolution and screen info on there
<Blahz> no, it is an app
<mysticdarkhack> <Slart>true but I'll be ordering my lappy online
<sea_wolf> now what Slart?
<Bodsda> Blahz, how do i run the app
<Blahz> it uses UDP for windows remote desktop
<owh> Bodsda: It's under Applications -> Internet
<Slart> sea_wolf: go to system, storage, volumes
<ibleed> owh, using module assistant to compile madwifi where it doesn't break during a kernel update sounds like a winning situation
<mysticdarkhack> <ibleed>right on the money there
<jo4> gnuskool_, ok, i'll just make another temp user.. but the button was cool, ty ;D
<sea_wolf> roger...and then?
<Slart> sea_wolf: any folders there?
<Bodsda> owh, cheers dude -- i set things up just didnt know how to actually log in -- lol,. cheers ;~)
<owh> ibleed: Yeah, I was just checking to see if a new method had evolved that I wasn't aware of :)
<sea_wolf> yes, the two I'm looking to mount.
<Fishscene> Interesting. Why is VNC disabled on the Terminal Server Client?
<owh> Fishscene: Because you need to install the bits.
<Slart> sea_wolf: if you click on the volumes you might see the key "mount point" on the right half
<mysticdarkhack> trying to compile a newer kernel is a pain when it ubuntu specification
<owh> Fishscene: It's like a plug-in from memory.
<Fishscene> owh, Understood. Where might I get the packages?
<sea_wolf> what should I be changing them to Slart?
<Finiras> how do i close a channel in ksirc, and where can i find the channel list?
<Slart> sea_wolf: the mountpoint should only be one word.. no / \ etc
<owh> Fishscene: One mo
<sea_wolf> anything imparticular I DON'T want to do?
<Slart> sea_wolf: see any ones that contain bad characters?
<Slart> sea_wolf: nah.. if you have to, you can just remove these folders.. and recreate them.. no big deal
<mysticdarkhack> anyway, i'm off
<mysticdarkhack> later all
<sea_wolf> I changed the "/media/Backup" to just " Backup "
<Slart> sea_wolf: correct.. it adds the media part by itself
<Finiras> where do i find the channel list on ksirc
<Slart> sea_wolf: I don't know if you have to restart for this to take effect.. but try mounting the drive now
<sea_wolf> right then.  let's see.
<jberg> where is the file which says which modules to load? i need to uncomment the lines that load the ssb module
<Slart> jberg: /etc/modprobe.d/ somewhere in there perhaps
<owh> Fishscene: If I recall correctly you also need to install vncviewer.
<Master_1> douye: it worked! I am connected, and I have internet. Thanks so much.
<Fishscene> ahok
<owh> Fishscene: That will enable the pop-up.
<Fishscene> ok Thanks
<sea_wolf> worked.  spot on dude!!  thanks.
<Slart> sea_wolf: you're welcome
<douye> master_1: heh glad you got it working now :) (fixed my inet on school today aswell, they didnt like linux :( )
<jberg> Slart: is it the alias file?
<laeg> can i make an application execute a bash command that isn't related to the application everytime i run it?
<Master_1> douye: Linux rocks. Because of my suggestion of wubi, all the lab computers in my school are dual booting xp and hardy heron :P
<Slart> jberg: I'm not sure..but there are blacklist files and such in there.. seems like a logical place for it to be
<douye> master_1: haha :P dont think they will do that as my school gets all the software from microsoft
<TelnetManta> can anyone tell me how to fix my display with xfce from a terminal?
<Master_1> douye: lol. my IT teacher loves open source. anyway, g2g. thanks again.
<TelnetManta> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt work
<jberg> anyways, im trying to get ndiswrapper to work with the windows drivers for my network card. i do ndiswrapper -i to insert them, but when i do ndiswrapper -l to list it says driver installed but, alternate driver: ssb
<cylux> Hey, how do I disablew indow borders around gterm?
<jberg> the alternate driver should not be there
<jberg> so i need to unload the driver it is using
<tim167> i formatted a usb stick with gparted in ext3 format but i cannot write to it, why ? thanks
<Fritzel> which version of flash does the adobe flash package install?
<sicarri> hello
<disposable> Fritzel: the one that crashes most
<tgelter> so I've managed to mess things up so that I can't get the nvidia driver working with either nvidia-glx-new nor the NVIDIA proprietary script. Can someone instruct me as to how I can get my system to a good state?
<kitche> Fritzel: 9r48 or some weird number like that it's 9 though
<Bodsda> TelnetManta, reboot-->grub choose recovery-->choose fix x-->let it do its thing-->reboot as normal
<Fritzel> disposable, so I noticed, it's 9? bah there goes that theory
<Mister_Death> no luck Broadcom
<disposable> Fritzel: yes, as kitche pointed out
<Fritzel> disposable, kitch -nod-
<sicarri> how can I route audio to the microphone so I can play an audio file over a VoIP client?
<Fritzel> disposable, kitch I simply forgot to append your name kitche ><
<Chapai> i am having a wireless problem, how do i setup ralink driver for my usb wificard http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12140/
<Fritzel> if I'm on x64 arch and I install alsa-oss it should install the 64 bit libraries correct?
<wuxia> what's the ubuntu way to isntall java plugin for firefox?
<pppoe_dude> how can i convert videos to wmv?
<jrib> !java > wuxia (read the private message from ubottu)
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: I see you're still with it
<Slart> pppoe_dude: mencoder
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, yes it's irritating me
<fiXXXerMet> pppoe_dude: or avidemux
<pppoe_dude> Slart, do you know which -ovc i would use?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: I gave you the x64 howto
<sicarri> how can I route audio to the microphone so I can play an audio file over a VoIP client?
<enry> i see in the booting process video black out can i fix thems?
<Slart> pppoe_dude: I don't know the syntax.. I've done it a couple of times.. I always have to look up a howto on the net
<skyjapan> I need some serious help: I just rebooted my Ubuntu machine and now I can't login! :(
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, -nod- I didn't try it yet since I'm shakey on which packages to download from the url you provided
<Y-Town> My sound quit working shortly after installing skype.... Anyone know how to reconfigure sound?
<skyjapan> Instead of getting an error message, I just get this box with an error icon and instead of text, it is filled with boxes.
<skyjapan> I have no clue what to do.
<Fishscene> owh, FYI the package needed is called "Gnome-RDP" :) Thanks again.
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: paste the url back
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12130/
<sicarri> anyone?
<cylux> Hey guys, what file format extension is mpeg2 ?
<Mister_Death> Broadcom going to reboot
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/files/nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.5-1.x86_64.rpm
<Finiras> mpg?
<Slart> sicarri: I not entirely sure you can do that.. perhaps with pulseaudio.. but I'm not sure
<wuxia> I've installed sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre -- how do I get java plugins inside of firefox to work ?
<Fishscene> cylux, mpg I think. Or mpeg?
<skyjapan> Anyone have any idea why Gnome would be showing a window filled with boxes (instead of text) at login? [Can't login or do anything now.]
<zSoilworker> http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/files/nspluginwrapper-i386-0.9.91.5-1.x86_64.rpm
<zSoilworker> both
<pppoe_dude> Slart, thanks
<Y-Town> How do I reconfigure sound?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, ok that's what I wasn't sure of, thank you and sorry for the stupid question, I usually am not this thick
<Slart> Y-Town: explain a bit more.. what are you trying to do?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: Everyone has its days
<Y-Town> Slart: shortly after installing skype my sound just quit working
<Y-Town> Slart: it work initially but after I shut down that night when i started the next day is when i lost it
<Slart> Y-Town: hmm.. don't really know what to do about that.. have you tried uninstalling skype? just to see if it works?
<drivetrax> wuxia,  - from Help at top of browser, pulldown has 'about plugins'
<wuxia> drivetrax: I have about browser, but not about plugins
<TelnetManta> Bodsda: That didnt work
<Y-Town> Slart: I was hoping not too... I figure it just changed the settings
<Bodsda> TelnetManta, oh, not sure then sorry
<TelnetManta> Bodsda: I got further but the error I get from my monitor is invalid scanrate
<Bodsda> TelnetManta, have u googled??
<drivetrax> wuxia,  - what browser?
<TelnetManta> the xorg is still generic too... Its just an old gateway 17" CRT
<wuxia> drivetrax: firefox 3.0beta4 -- default on ubuntu 8.04
<TelnetManta> Bodsda: Endlessly
<Slart> Y-Town: don't really know what skype could change.. you're tried playing around with the stuff in system, preferences, sound?
<drivetrax> wuxia,  -- get to mozilla plugins for ff3
<Y-Town> Slart: yep
<drivetrax> wuxia,  i mean surf to their website
<wuxia> drivetrax: ah, got it; thanks
<Y-Town> slart brb... reload x
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, after I make those changes I do I need to relogin? and do I just launch firefox normally at that point?
<zSoilworker> restart session
<Y-Town> Slart: I removed skype and reloaded x.. not working still
<Finiras> the display sleep feature at power management, does it just turn off the monitor, and put it on again when I move the mouse or something? if so, how do i set it below 11 minutes, because that seems to be the minimum....
<Slart> Y-Town: you can try stuff using "aplay /dev/urandom".. lower the volume first.. it makes quite a noise
<Slart> Y-Town: you can even select which card to use.. try just running aplay for help with switches and such
<Slart> Y-Town: check the mixer settings too.. skype might have done something bad to them
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, just because i'm retarded today... is there any reason why I would want to avoid upgrading the nspluginwrapper, update manager just said it had an update
<chronos_> Hey, I just upgraded to Hardy and when I did, my linksys wmp54g wireless stopped working. How do I get it operational again?
<Kragnerac> Hello, when I try to shrink the NTFS partition to install Ubuntu, It says "Nothing to do: NTFS volume size is already OK". I cannot resize my Windows XP partition because of this. Is there any way I can get around this?
<chronos_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Y-Town> Slart: K... I got the laptop speaker working now but still no aux speakers.... this leads me to now belive its a docking issue
<Y-Town> Slart: I am going to shut down and redock.....brb
<Slart> Y-Town: on my laptop I've got separate mixer volumes for external speakers, headphones and built-in speakers
<tim167> i installed ubuntu on a usb stick but it hangs at an empty desktop, why ?
<robert__> i need help unlocking a folder
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Slart> robert__: chmod and chown are good friends to have
<tim167> can someone help with installing ubuntu on a USB stick (pen drive, flash drive...)
<robert__> what are thay and how can i get them
<phutile> tim167:  have you tried http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ yet?
<Slart> robert__: they are included in your install.. chmod changes permissions on files and folders
<tim167> phutile, yes
<Slart> robert__: chown changes ownership of files and folders
<Syntux> tim167,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Slart> robert__: where is this folder you need to unlock?
<tim167> Syntux thats install FROM usb disk instead of install TO
<robert__> 00:49:45: Directory '/home/robert/.etwolf/pb/htm/' couldn't be created (error 13: Permission denied
<Syntux> tim167, oh you want to install it TO the USB?
<robert__> thats the error i keep geting
<phutile> tim167: wish i could help... i was just looking at pendrivelinux the other day and thinking about doing this
<tim167> Syntux: yes, install to usb disk and then boot from that
<southafrikanse> Hello.  WARNING: A suitable GTK+ was not found. GTK+-2.4 or later is required. How do I solve this?
<Syntux> tim167, Then follow the link provided by phutile.
<Moduliz0r> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Slart> robert__: hm.. updating pb?... ok, run this command "sudo chmod a+rw -R ~/.etwolf"
<Y-Town> Slart: docking issue...Dell docking is such a pile of ****
<Slart> robert__: a+rw means give all users read and write rights.. -R means recursive.. sudo is probably not needed but you never know
<Slart> Y-Town: ah.. so everything works now?
<Moduliz0r> hi, would a Dynamode ADSL (PCI) modem be supported by 8.04?
<Y-Town> Slart: yeah.....thanks for the help and getting my wheels spinning  :o)
<Slart> Y-Town: you're welcome
<Y-Town> Slart: I have had some issues with docking before...
<southafrikanse> Hello.  WARNING: A suitable GTK+ was not found. GTK+-2.4 or later is required. How do I solve this?
<jrib> southafrikanse: what are you doing?
<southafrikanse> jrib, trying to install stage, a robot simultation program
<jrib> !info stage | southafrikanse
<ubottu> southafrikanse: stage (source: stage): Robot simulation for Player. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.3-2 (hardy), package size 97 kB, installed size 244 kB
<robert__> how will i know if it worked
<jrib> southafrikanse: install it from the universe repository using your favorite package manager
<southafrikanse> how cool
<tgelter> nvidia issues here, X fails to load the glx module. help?
<robert__> it dident work
<Fritzel> does update manager keep track of debs in unusual locations too?
<robert__> i still need help with updating pb
<Slart> robert__: then there might be some other problem..
<robert__> it cant right to the folder
<Slart> robert__: I've been playing et for several years now.. never had problems with pb on linux.. how did you install it?
<robert__> off of pb website
<Slart> robert__: but.. isn't it included in the et install?
<robert__> yes but it never worked
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know anything about bluetooth headsets and Hardy?
<tgelter> nvidia issues here, X fails to load the glx module. help?
<robert__> it would not turn on
<Slart> robert__: you are running the linux version? not using wine or something like that?
<robert__> linux
<Slart> how are you starting et?
<robert__> the et comand
<hollerith> anyone know why xscreensaver-getimage is putting images behind my wallpaper?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, I came upon a problem here, your instructions say I should extract libflashplayer.so from the flash player on adobe's website correct? I'm looking and I don't see a 64 bit version on their website
<jberg> can someone please help me getting my broadcom chipset to work? wireless network card on a laptop
<Slart> robert__: just plain "et" ?
<robert__> yes
<jberg> has anyone got any experience with thatA?
<robert__> in termanl
<DigitalNinja> Bluetooth headset anyone?
<hollerith> Jabra!
<hollerith> DN:it just worked
<Slart> robert__: hmm..very weird.. after that chmod command you should be able to write to all the files in the .etwolf folder...
<T4K> meh
<Fritzel> tgelter, have you tried using envyng to install your video drivers? it's never failed me yet even though I don't believe it's officially supported
<robert__> ok what is the comand agin
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: let me check
<fxfitz> Is sun's J2EE a package in Ubuntu?
<shane_> hello i am having a problem logging in i login use password and then it gives me a error code that states
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, alright, this is the line I'm questioning for easy reference "flashplayer@  http://www.adobe.com/es/ extract libflashplayer.so"
<robert__> sudo chmod a+rw /home/robert/.etwolf
<robert__>  is the comand right
<Slart> robert__: hm.. updating pb?... ok, run this command "sudo chmod a+rw -R ~/.etwolf"
<arooni-mobile> is it generally a good idea in sshd_config to disable PasswordAuthentication and login by key only?
<shane_> error starting gnome settings daemon
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: Use the one inside the one you've downloaded
<ubuntunovice> hi
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, I used the synaptic to get it, is there a way to get it off the repo without installing it? er wait ignore that I remember seeing that, better question, what command would I use to extract it
<zSoilworker> ubuntunovice: hallo
<beginner> Hi!i installed Gutsy 7.10 then when i finished donwloading the upgrade files and starting to install them i got this message : ( Could not install the upgrades
<beginner> The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a ) so what i should do now?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: just download the tar.gz
<Fritzel> from adobe.com? it's x86
<Fritzel> I'm 64 bit
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: we're in the dark here.
<robert__> ok it worked
<robert__> thanks
<jrib> Fritzel: why are you not just installing the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<Fritzel> jrib, I'm trying to resolve a sound issue that occurs with the default installation
<Nehal> does anyone know what version of grub is used on 8.04?
<Slart> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu21 (hardy), package size 376 kB, installed size 832 kB
<beginner> Hi!i installed Gutsy 7.10 then when i finished donwloading the upgrade files and starting to install them i got this message : ( Could not install the upgrades
<beginner> The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a ) so what i should do now?
#ubuntu 2008-05-15
<zSoilworker> !paste > beginner
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, when you say download the .tar.gz do you mean the 32 bit version from adobe.com? or do you see a 64 bit version that I don't?
<drivetrax> beginner,  update 7.10 fully, then come back
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: the x86
<Fritzel> alright
<linkmaster03> How can I make a launcher that goes to a directory then runs a .jar file? Because if I give the absolute location of the jar, it doesnt start
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: I'm trying another solution thou
<jrib> linkmaster03: write a small shell script and run that
<dpowerd> !info java
<ubottu> Package java does not exist in hardy
<wpk> !info java-sun
<ubottu> Package java-sun does not exist in hardy
<shane_> ill try this again im using the latest ubuntu 64 bit i installed a win driver in ndiwrap and set that in gedit i restarted and i get login and password once i go past and start up ubuntu i get a error message that states error starting gnome in settings daemon
<dpowerd> :\
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, alright, is my current progress here going to be a problem? should I undo or finish these steps?
<wpk> ah,
<beginner> zSoilworker: thhx
<wpk> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6185 kB, installed size 14188 kB
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: No, go on
<beginner> drivetrax:  areu sure?
<dpowerd> gracias
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, alright
<linkmaster03> jrib: would I do that by making an empty file, writing the commands, and calling that file?
<jrib> linkmaster03: yes, and the first line should be: #!/bin/bash
<druew> hey people... id like to set up a browseable list of files i have located on a home network . what do i need for that ... it would just be so that files could be downloaded .... no need to be extra secure or log in and such ...
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: have you tried starting ffox w/aoss?
<linkmaster03> jrib: thank you
<BlueLaguna> What's the command to list all drives in a system again?  fdisk -l ?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, yes it didn't seem to make a difference
<dpowerd> druew, perhaps samba
<Nehal> BlueLaguna: yes, sudo fdisk -l
<Hoenikker> i've installed python2.4 and i still get a "error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.4.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" against an application linked with that library
<STSX> linkmaster03: Be sure to make the script executable, i.e. use something like "chmod +x myscript"
<BlueLaguna> Nehal: Oh right, thanks.  I forgot it needs root permissions
<druew> dpowerd: yeah that might be something thanks
<pen> anyone know how to make compiz start on startup? I use fusion icon but it doesn't work
<pen> I still have to right click the icon to enable compiz
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: so you've already installed alsa-oss?
<dirtyhand> will a ssh pub key become useless if I try to access from a different IP where I generated it?
<Fritzel> yes
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, yes
<dpnoid> Anybody have any luck getting an atheros wireless to work?
<WarAngel> #elitewarez
<jberg> can i get 2.6.25 kernel in a ubuntu package or do i need to compile my own kernel?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: and edited /etc/firefox/firefoxrc dsp?
 * emma *smiles*
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, no that I havn't done I tried to aoss firefox, I didn't know about that setting one moment
<BartS> Figured out my dual-head problem:  Window manager was only drawing background for the size of the larger of the two screens.  Restarting the window manager after configuring the dual heads fixed the background.  compiz won't handle desktop that big, though (search ubuntu bugs for details) so had to revert to metacity.
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, it should read aoss?
<dpnoid> if I connect to an access point, the bottom light comes on, and the icon just spins for a minute or two, and then disconnects.
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<STSX> dpnoid: Have you looked at using "madwifi"? I don't have an Atheros card, but I think madwifi is for Atheros chipsets.
<dpnoid> but if I set an ip address on ath0 _while_ it's spinning, I can ping stuff
 * emma is reporting for duty
<zSoilworker> FIREFOX_DSP="none" 2 FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<Fritzel> done
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: restart ffox
<Fritzel> did testing
<zSoilworker> zSoilworker: restart session jincase.
<dpnoid> I think it may have something to do with the wpa on the access point, but I don't have access to change that (work ap)
<shane_> hello can anyone assist me on how to fix my gnome settings daemon prob
<urlwolf> Is there any program that tracks the apps you have been working on and gives you stats?
<corq-FL> is there a safe, GUI tool for editing  GRUB?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, hang on let me finish the first steps so I'm sure flash is correctly installed, I'm right in the middle of it
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: ok
<YouKnowMe> Help? I just added 2gbs ram to my system, giving me 3 total in two sticks, now ubuntu is running very very sluggish and the CPU is maxed out all the time. Remove extra ram, problem gone. I get an error in (or after) grub telling me something about being unable to acolatte(?) some PCI bus on sector 1 and 9... I really have no idea whats going on, help?
<dpnoid> YouKnowMe, did you turn off your swapfile?
<YouKnowMe> dpnoid: no? I don't understand why I'd need to?
<dpnoid> YouKnowMe, just checking, it sounded like you might have
<dpnoid> YouKnowMe, does it still give you problems if you use just the 2gb stick without the 1gb?
<dpnoid> YouKnowMe, (aka, memcheck'ish type stuff)
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: brb
<jimdb> wols:  the issue turned out to be (with the flash drive) that the little write protect notch was set to protect it.  but, in trying to investigate the issue I made changes to the drive's mount point properties and made a mess of that.  luckily i found a launchpad article that explained a similar error and was able to use gconf-editor to correct my issue.  thanks for your help, but the answer isn't always that everything in linux is a file
<dpnoid> I'm using an atheros wireless card in my laptop (ar2413).  if I connect to an access point, the bottom light comes on, and the icon just spins for a minute or two, and then disconnects.
<alexman> how do i set my res through a command prompt?????
<alexman> i mean terminal
<zSoilworker> Bill lover.
<emet> anyone know any good physics applications for Ubuntu
<YouKnowMe> dpnoid, should I turn it off?
<dpnoid> dpnoid, no
<dpnoid> :p
<dpnoid> YouKnowMe, no
<drivetrax> YouKnowMe,  are the sticks  3gb total, or 1gb each
<dpnoid> YouKnowMe, try taking out the 1gb stick, using only the 2gb stick, and see if you still have problems
<dpnoid> alexman, man xrandr
<Zak> Heya. I'm considering a switch to Ubuntu, but I'm wondering if I will be able to use my USB headset for sound output on MULTIPLE programs at the same time. Does anyone know?
<pen> anyone know how to make compiz start on startup? I use fusion icon but it doesn't work
<pen> I still have to right click the icon to enable compiz
<jberg> hey is there any way i can get 2.6.25 kernel without compiling it myself?
<STSX> dpnoid: Have you verified if you can connect to any other APs?
<dpnoid> Zak, yes, although there's a snaffu with flash right now (adobe knows about the bug and should have a fix at some point)
<YouKnowMe> drivetrax: 1x 2gb 1x 1Gb
<dpnoid> STSX, I don't have any other ap's to test with
<dpowerd> !info ja
<ubottu> Package ja does not exist in hardy
<dpnoid> STSX, but my n800 (little nokia tablet that runs linux) connects to it fine
<drivetrax> YouKnowMe,  -- did your motherboard say to use three 1gb sticks
<Zak> Previous versions of Ubuntu didn't let me use the same soundcard for multiple apps, has 8.10 changed this then?
<neptune_> !NX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<AnswerGuy> I have a very odd question: traditionally /usr/bin/[ and /usr/bin/test were links to the same executable.  On RHEL5, Debian Lenny/Sid and on the Hardy I find that they are separate files with different inodes and file sizes.  What's up with that?
<dpnoid> Zak, all previous versions have allowed that, unless you turned off sound mixing
<clintchance> I am looking at this page http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-490800.html and the first command gives a permision denied any one know why?
<STSX> dpnoid: Are you using the network-admin to set up the connection? i.e. System > Admin > Network?
<dpnoid> Zak, individual applications might be broken, and demand exclusive rights to the sound card, but anythign reasonably modern shouldn't have that problem (again, flash snaffu not withstanding)
<emma> AnswerGuy, I do not know but that might be a question better for the folks in #ubuntu+1
 * AnswerGuy is guessing his question probably should be sent to the coreutils maintainers. :(
<dpnoid> STSX, I'm trying to.  I can get it working via wpa_supplicant
<neptune_> Can anybody help me with ssh vulnerabilitys + NX?
<dpnoid> STSX, but there's no equivilent that I can see for any of the options I need to set to get it to work
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, ok after running the steps I started firefox and it chugged along loading then pausing loading then pausing, then I noticed an update to nspluginwrapper available in the repos and verified it as being a newer version so I went ot install it and I got this, does it make any sense? how would you resolve it? http://pastebin.com/d13e3bf99
<Zak> So, let me take for example. Skype and perhapse a media player could output to the same device without problems?
<pea_brain> hi all, i have been trying to get realtime filesystem antivirus scanning to work. i have been able to make clamuko and clamfs work. however, if i copy the eicar.com file, it allows me to copy/create/delete. it properly blocks read access to the file. is there a way to disallow copying/creation also?
<STSX> dpnoid: Are you using WPA or WPA2?
<dpnoid> Zak, afaik, yes  (although I don't use skype myself, I play movies and mp3's and quake sound all at the same time all the time)
<dpnoid> STSX, wpa
<Zak> dpnoid, Thanks for the help. I'll try 8.10 in a moment.
<dpnoid> Zak, if skype gives you trouble, google for 'skype pulseaudio', and that should get you going
<YouKnowMe> drivetrax: I have an IP-95 with 2x DDR slots and 2X DDR2 slots. I am using only the DDR2 slots, both filled, one with a stick of !gb and the other with a stick of @gb.
<clintchance> anyone know why ide get a permision denied using sudo?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, would I be best off removing the downloaded package and installing nspluginwrapper by repo?
<dpnoid> clintchance, played with your sudoers file recently?
<clintchance> no
<STSX> dpnoid: OK, so you tried the "WPA-Personal" option in the network-admin program and it's not letting you connect? What errors do you get? Also try looking at the error log files using "dmesg"
<clintchance> i havent even touches the file system
<pepo> somebody using flash + firefox ibook g4?
<dpnoid> STSX, yep.  tail -f /var/log/syslog seems to show normal looking stuff, dhcpd starts up, and then fails to acquire an address
<dpnoid> STSX, (noting again that it works just fine on the n800, dhcp and all)
<clintchance> i guess nobody knows. oh well il have to go crazy again
<dpnoid> clintchance, new user?
<clintchance> no
<clintchance> i just installed this os
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: back.
<mneptok> clintchance: what command exactly?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, welcome back
<clintchance> i would have had it a wile back but it didnt like my wifi
<clintchance> hold on
<quentusrex> Evolution stopped opening.... I just updated ubuntu hardy and now evolution won't open. I checked System Monitor, and evolution is running as a process, but it doesn't have an open window......
<clintchance> sudo echo blacklist ath_pci >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: Are you done?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, scroll up a bit I ran into an issue
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: if you find issues with it, its the same
<mneptok> clintchance: because your root privileges do not extend to the second part of that command
<clintchance> so what do i do
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: but i advise you to follow me up from the top
<STSX> dpnoid: Is your /etc/hosts file OK? Does it have localhost 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1?
<tmapj> could anyone help me install ubuntu from a thumb drive?
<dpnoid> STSX, works fine if I'm plugged in
<mneptok> clintchance: sudo echo 'blacklist ath_pci' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, (recap) ok after running the steps I started firefox and it chugged along loading then pausing loading then pausing, then I noticed an update to nspluginwrapper available in the repos and verified it as being a newer version so I went ot install it and I got this, does it make any sense? how would you resolve it? http://pastebin.com/d13e3bf99
<dpnoid> STSX, yes, for both
<sb> hello.i need some help please. i need to adjust the border area of my synaptic touchpad. how can i do that?
<clintchance> sudo echo 'blacklist ath_pci' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<emma> tmapj, isn't it the same as starting a live cd?
<tmapj> emma idk
<tmapj> ill try that
<clintchance> Same thing
<STSX> dpnoid: For troubleshooting did you say you tried a static address? What happened?
<dpnoid> clintchance, echo foo | sudo tee -a /file/name
<emma> tmapj, it would be my guess. Just stick it in, start the live session and then click on the install icon and follow the steps.
<quentusrex> Evolution stopped opening.... I just updated ubuntu hardy and now evolution won't open. I checked System Monitor, and evolution is running as a process, but it doesn't have an open window......
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: just purge the prior installation
<dpnoid> STSX, how do you set a static address via network manager wireless?
<sb> hello.i need some help please. i need to adjust the border area of my synaptic touchpad. how can i do that?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: somewhere in the middle there was a mistake
<emma> quentusrex, type this in terminal:  ps aux | grep evolution
<STSX> clintchance: The problem with the command you tried is that the redirection is not run as root--use dpnoid's method. :)
<emma> quentusrex, what does it say?
<clintchance> would using su help?
<dpnoid> STSX, nvm, found it;  one sec
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, purged, what I assume I should reinstall flashplugin-nonfree?
<dpnoid> clintchance, do what I told you :p
<quentusrex> 1000      6826  0.0  0.3  32908 11312 ?        S    16:17   0:00 evolution --component=mail
<clintchance> :P
<dpnoid> clintchance, echo foo | sudo tee -a /file/name
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: just clean up the whole thing, and we'll go from the top
<quentusrex> plus alarm-notify, and exchange storage, and data server
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, one moment
<emma> quentusrex, do you want to close it so that you can start it again, is that your aim?
<STSX> dpnoid: click "wireless connection", then "properties" and then under connection settings select "static address" instead of DHCP.
<dpnoid> STSX, if I set a static address via ifconfig while network manager was trying to connect, it would work as long as the ping I started was running
<dpnoid> STSX, as soon as I ctrl+c'd the ping, the connection would disconnect
<quentusrex> I have closed it, and opened it again, and closed it. I'm asking why is there a new bug that won't let me 'see' evolution.
<quentusrex> The process is running, but the window isn't open...
<ibleed> with a single internet connection and one router, is it possible to be connected both through wireless and ethernet for redundancy?  (at same time)
<dpnoid> STSX, just tried it, setting it statically via network manager doesn't work
<pinnerup> Sigh ... things keep crashing on my newly installed Ubuntu 8.04.
<kitche> ibleed: well yes but it confuses the kernel
<ibleed> thanks kitche
<pen> anyone know how to make compiz start on startup? I use fusion icon but it doesn't work
<pen> I still have to right click the icon to enable compiz
<dpnoid> STSX, the connection stays up, but nothing gets through (doesn't even look like it's associated actually)
<STSX> dpnoid: OK, you sure you also entered the correct gateway? Probably 192.168.1.1 depending on your LAN setup?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, ok the previous steps and flash should be purged from the system
<dpnoid> STSX, 192.168.0.1, yes, but it's not even pinging hosts on the same subnet
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: Now install the flash plugin
<dpnoid> STSX, for instance, I know 192.168.0.130 is up and running
<harris> hello Guys Im having problem since yesterday, when I boot in Ubuntu, It does not boot to the Ubuntu enviroment but in Terminal like fullscreen. Im trying ztrl alt f1 or f7. but It is not responding. I have to restart my computer for a number of times just to boot normally to Ubuntu environment. What can I do?
<emma> quentusrex, how are you closing it if you never see the GUI pop up?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, installing flashplugin-nonfree
<shane__> Tex
<quentusrex> kill -9 pid
<emma> quentusrex, okay.
<shane__> hi room
<STSX> dpnoid: OK, and what is ifconfig and iwconfig telling you? Can you ping the router?
<Bidget> hey I just installed some updates and compiz crashed how do I fix it?
<ibleed> harris, does 'startx' do anything for you ?
<harris> hello Guys Im having problem since yesterday, when I boot in Ubuntu, It does not boot to the Ubuntu enviroment but in Terminal like fullscreen. Im trying ctrl alt f1 or f7. but It is not responding. I have to restart my computer for a number of times just to boot normally to Ubuntu environment. What can I do?
<harris> ibleed:  startx? I dont know it what it is?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, i missed whatever was causing that npviwer.bin error in the last pastebin, would /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin be safe to delete if the package is not installed?
<dpnoid> STSX, (again, this is running with network manager statically configured).  Can't ping the router, only localhost
<shane__> i just jumped on this program, this is for ubuntu right?
<ibleed> harris its a command to invoke the xserver if your running in a different runlevel
<dpnoid> ifconfig looks okay
<jaffarkelshac> i am trying compile the ralink driver for my card, and i get an error with make http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/120905-installation-dwl-g122-wireless-adapter.html
<eTiger13> i think im screwed but ill ask anyway. i accidently chmod'ed all the files in the /var folder to 775. is there any way to undo or fix this?
<DefineKThyne> howdy all.
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: yes
<dpnoid> iwconfig shows it connected to the ap (right mac address, etc), not using encryption, 0 link quality, etc though
<zSoilworker> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aae> Odd-rationale, thanks for that link btw, the mounted home folder works great...  had to add one step but other than that it works great
<DefineKThyne> i'm having difficulty booting into my Gutsy install, there seems to be a problem with my /etc/rc.local
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: once installed http://paste.ubuntu.com/12153/
<STSX> dpnoid: Did you use ndiswrapper/madwifi or what to install your driver?
<Odd-rationale> aae: good to hear that!
<harris> ibleed:  okay i'll try to search in the net what it is....... I really don't know what seems to be the problem... I'ts just started yesterday.
<DefineKThyne> can someone help me out?
<harris> hello Guys Im having problem since yesterday, when I boot in Ubuntu, It does not boot to the Ubuntu enviroment but in Terminal like fullscreen. Im trying ctrl alt f1 or f7. but It is not responding. I have to restart my computer for a number of times just to boot normally to Ubuntu environment. What can I do?
<dpnoid> STSX, madwifi was the original restricted driver I tried; ndiswrapper doesn't support wpa on this card afaik
<dpnoid> STSX, although I might try that route again (ndiswrapper)
<STSX> dpnoid: So are you using madwifi now?
<Vlet> harris: did you install the server distribution?
<dpnoid> STSX, yes
<STSX> dpnoid: Did you blacklist any atheros drivers that came with Ubuntu before using madwifi?
<harris> Vlet: no i dont think so...
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, ok flash succesfully cleaned up and installed verifying it is operational before continuing
<dpnoid> STSX, such as?
<dpnoid> STSX, ath_pci is madwifi
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, and it is
<Jack_Sparrow> harris It would help to know what changes you have made to the base install.  Added outside repos, installed debs off the web.. changed wm or things like that.. any changes to your source list
<Vlet> harris: are you logged in now? try executing: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12153/
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, doublecheck that pastebin, you seem to have an open quote, is it supposed to be blank or is it suppose to have something in there
 * dpnoid wishes ubuntuforums would cease to exist as far as google is concerned.  Does nothing but clutter up the search results with pages upon pages of chatter :(
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: i'm just lazy
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: changed that?
<Fritzel> to aoss? to blank? ot what
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: to aoss
<densone> quick question hopefully. I am trying to install a package with apt-get, and its erroring on a package that I already installed. The package works fine, not sure why there is an error, but its blocking my new install. How do I force it to install the other package?
<arooni-mobile> i was ssh'd into a gutsy box and was running:  sudo apptitue update; sudo apptitude dist-upgrade; then accidentally closed the ssh window.  now i see:     E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable);  E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?  (what should i do?  is update still running)?
<filthpig> lol, I was just Stumbling across the net when I found this page with different commands you could give a unix system to generate funny errors, and wanted to try a few of them myself. I saw this one "% ar m God   ar: God does not exist" and tried that one. What I found will change our history, the very foundations of the three middle east religions: "$ ar m God     ar: creating God" So Ubuntu Linux created God, how about that? :D
<STSX> dpnoid: Are there any atheros drivers in your /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ directory?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: i let it open to your imagination (?)
<harris> Vlet: what's that command for re installing the ubuntu again?
<dpnoid> STSX, hardy
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, I'm a pain when I don't understand what I'm doing I like confirmations ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | filthpig
<ubottu> filthpig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<STSX> dpnoid: OK, never mind on that. :)
<dpnoid> ;p
<harris> Jack_Sparrow: I really don't know. I dont change anything I think when the its running normally and booting normally.
<Vlet> harris: I just told you: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<harris> Vlet: what's that command for re installing the ubuntu again?
<xri> i need to build binutils 2.17, but it fails with a warning that makeinfo is not found. bit it is there. i'm running hardy. what could be the issue??
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni-mobile the update is probably NOT running if the lock cound not be enabled
<Fritzel> I have both a firefox and firefox-3.0 directory in /etc, I changed both
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: check
<arooni-mobile> Jack_Sparrow, how to fix?
<dpnoid> STSX, heh;  just got ahold of a usb wireless (zd1211);  which immediately connected :)
<dpnoid> STSX, but I can't keep it :(
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, it's operational, one moment while I check for a hardware lock
<harris> harris@spider:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<harris> [sudo] password for harris:
<harris> Reading package lists... Done
<harris> Building dependency tree
<harris> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot2> harris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harris> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<Jack_Sparrow> harris run this..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni-mobile Can you get back in and see what else is running that would tie up apt..
<cygoku> Guys, I am having I/O Error, please help !!
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, nope, flash and wine are still not coexisting
<zSoilworker> options>preferences> i/o plugins >  alsa plugin |  and select audio device(default)
<STSX> dpnoid: I'm not familiar with Madwifi because I use ndiswrapper, but ndiswrapper requires that you blacklist any existing drivers in Ubuntu for your card so that it won't interfere with ndiswrapper. Is it similar for madwifi? Did you have to blacklist any atheros drivers? Just checking.
<harris> Vlet:  I typed it vlet have you seen it
<Vlet> harris: what did you do just before this problem started?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, confirming alsa works in general one moemnt
<Jack_Sparrow> harris run this..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<macd> Has anyone had troubles with sshd after upgrade, newly generated keys from updated ssh/ssl gives errors when trying to auth via key on ssh, http://pastie.caboo.se/197206
<harris> Vlet: nothing I just start learning Python, using IDLE and using Internet
<dpnoid> STSX, no, madwifi _is_ the default ubuntu driver
<Vlet> harris: have you tried just restarting?
<arooni-mobile> Jack_Sparrow, root     25408  0.0  0.0   1772   544 pts/17   S+   16:32   0:00 /bin/sh -e /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.postinst configure 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1;   root     19743  0.1  1.0  35428 20880 pts/15   Sl+  16:01   0:02 aptitude dist-upgrade .... does that mean its still running?
<harris> Jack_Sparrow: I just type it jack
<dpnoid> STSX, what chipset are you running on?
<dpnoid> STSX, how's wpa support been under ndiswrapper, etc?
<harris> Jack_Sparrow: and its not yet done
<cygoku> Guys, I am having I/O Error, please help !! ( NEW : 500 GB External HDD )
<Jack_Sparrow> harris If you did it right.. you should have a pastebin link to give us
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, ok sound works properly starting firefox and youtube
<harris> Vlet: Yes that what I do, just to boot normally to Ubuntu envi,
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme | cygoku
<ubottu> cygoku: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<STSX> dpnoid: OK, sorry for my ignorance. :) I'm using a libertas chipset, and unfortunately I can't tell you how WPA works with my card, because I'm using a public open-access AP. :)
<dpnoid> heh
<dpnoid> well you're useless :p  (j/k)
<harris> Jack_Sparrow: pastebin link? I don't get you, Jack... sorry... newbie here
<dpnoid> harris, !pastebin
<phoenix5002> I have a sony VAIO laptop model# PCG-K45  with a "RADEON IGP 345M" video card.  I am using Ubuntu 8.04 with GNome.  My problem is that I cannot suspend or hibernate, I need just one of them to work, either one will do.  When I suspend it turns off fine, but upon resume it just stays at a black screen and is completely unresponsive.  Hibernate freezes at the black screen right away, so I think suspend is closer to working properly but I'
<Marfi> how do i install an older version of an nvidia driver?
<dpnoid> !pastebin | harris
<ubottu> harris: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Marfi> looking for the .deb of it
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, as soon as flash touches alsa it blocks everything out, it didnt' work, flash is playing with sound and nothing else has access
<Jack_Sparrow> harris when that command is done.. it should give you a link with a number that will let me see what all is in our sources list
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, exiting firefox
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: great solution douh
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, sound test successful
<emma> Fritzel, i wonder if this is a problem with pulseaudio.
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: remove libflash0c2 from synaptic
<Fritzel> emma, I'm set to use alsa in Sound Preferences for all devices
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, it's actually already not installed
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: We've advanced.
<Pelo> evening folks
<harris> wait
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, we have?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, I'll take your word for it
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: don't.
<Pelo> can someone check there fstab file and tell me it if it "realtime" or "relatime"
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: So, what the status now?
<Jack_Sparrow> pelo.. sure
<reverendnathan> Hi, a recent update or CUPS killed my printing ability in Ubuntu. Halp?
<Pelo> thanks jack
<McRib> I submitted bug #228044 a while back and it is reported to have been fixed in hardy-proposed.  I've added that repo but when trying to install the mozilla-mplayer package, it has the same error (probably still pulling it from universe)... how do I specify to install the proposed package instead?
 * Pelo is having some major issues with his comp this week 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228044 in mplayerplug-in "In Hardy, mozilla-mplayer depends on firefox-3.0 - does not accept firefox-2" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228044
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, l well last test had flash working fine and blocking out everythign else
<harris> hello
<harris> harris@spider:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat
<harris> [sudo] password for harris:
<harris> Reading package lists... Done
<harris> Building dependency tree
<harris> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot2> harris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harris> pastebinit is already the newest version.
<Marfi> how do i install an older version of an nvidia driver?
<Marfi> looking for the .deb of it
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo I dont see that.. but this is a gutsy box..  brb
<Fritzel> zSoilworker,  are you working under the assumption that I am using pulse audio? I could attempt to re-enable it
<harris> hello
<harris> sorry
 * McRib finds it hilarious that harris is trying to install pastebinit, but doesn't know how to use pastebin ;)
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: Try, everything counts
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, -nod- one moment
<harris> hahahahah wait wait
<orchid`> Hello i ahve an issue : i am backing up my system but only want to backup selected files, msot importantly my passwords which are saved in the kde wallet, can anyone help me find the file location in order to save it?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow: don't leave , can you paste your current  fstab line for your /partiton ?
<harris> how can I use it ?
<drivetrax> lol... install pastebin.ca, then try
<harris> McRib: how can I use it
 * Pelo realy hates xchat-gnome
<McRib> Pelo: Try Konverstation
<McRib> Konversation*
<Pelo> McRib: not worth it , I'm just stuck on live cd atm
 * mneptok will stick with jIRCii for GUI IRC needs
<McRib> Pelo: Ah... then don't complain ;)
<zSoilworker> offtopic, can anyone give me a hint about chinese food, i feel like trying it today
<harris> hello \n test
<dpnoid> zSoilworker, -> #offtopic
<nickjqw> Hey all, my brain is probably half off, but when I try to get the new ssl updates, I get a key failure as it's unable to verify the .debs.  Is there some site I can go to get a new key?  Is there a new key?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, ok  I am not succeeding in re-enabling it, one moment for details
<scotiobade2> I'm trying to get my ipod touch to hookup with ubuntu but whenever i "ipod-touch-mount" in the terminal i get a middle man attack warning
<McRib> !offtopic | zSoilworker
<ubottu> zSoilworker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<orchid`> zSoilworker: ` dim sum soup
<emma> zSoilworker, sesame chicken.
<harris>  1
<harris>  2
<harris>  3
<harris>  4
<harris>  5
<FloodBot2> harris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harris>  6
<orchid`> Hello i ahve an issue : i am backing up my system but only want to backup selected files, msot importantly my passwords which are saved in the kde wallet, can anyone help me find the file location in order to save it?
<McRib> harris: If you want to test stuff like that, create your own channel, please  (type: "/join #harris-test")
<urlwolf> I have emacs installed; would like to go to emacs-snapshot-gtk. Should I uninstall package emacs first? Or is apt-get smart enough to upgrade?
<gn0m3> Hey there is there anyone having problems with sound on 8.04
<Fritzel> zSoilworker,  http://pastebin.com/d41888c24
<emma> orchid`, if this is a kde thing you might want to try #kubuntu
<McRib> I submitted bug #228044 a while back and it is reported to have been fixed in hardy-proposed.  I've added that repo but when trying to install the mozilla-mplayer package, it has the same error (probably still pulling it from universe)... how do I specify to install the proposed package instead?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228044 in mplayerplug-in "In Hardy, mozilla-mplayer depends on firefox-3.0 - does not accept firefox-2" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228044
<gn0m3> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument   ????
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, that's from Sound Preferences under System > Preferences > Sound
<gn0m3> yep
<scotiobade2> <scotiobade2> I'm trying to get my ipod touch to hookup with ubuntu but whenever i "ipod-touch-mount" in the terminal i get a middle man attack warning
<orchid`> emma:  even though i am running Ubuntu on a 64 amd system? and a 64bit operating system?
<gummi> gn0m3: only that I cannot listen to music and play youtube videos at same time
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, hang on let me try something, flash is still playing let me logout and back in
<gn0m3> gummi in my case this happends every time I wanna play music
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: i'll be here quite a few hours
<emma> orchid`, just that you said they are saved in the kde wallet which made it sound like you might be running Kubuntu.
<gn0m3> I Repeat the sound error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<dpnoid> gn0m3, gummi, make sure you don't have any firefox flash animations open (including adverts) if you have no sound anywhere else.  There's a bug in the flashplayer that adobe is working on
<netcrash_> X
<cygoku> I/O Error here on a new 500 GB External HDD.
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, ok no after logging out and back in I still am getting connection refused for pulse audio
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, and flash still works
<gn0m3> dpnoid I'm having this problem with totem / rhythmbox / exaile / etc etc
<arooni-mobile> how do i close a particualr tab in the gnome-terminal (via a keyboard shortcut)?  i thought it was control + w ?
<gn0m3> It's a new problem for me It appeared after an update
<Jack_Sparrow> cygoku repeating the same question without providing additional info wont get you the help you desire
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow:  got an answer for me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo I looked in my gutsy and didnt see that..
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<dpnoid> gn0m3, is firefox open?  if it is, close it, and confirm it's still broken
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow:  can you paste one line for me ?
<gn0m3> It's closed
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: chown -R <user>:users /home/<user>/.macromedia
<gn0m3> dpnoid totem gives me this error "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cygoku> Jack_Sparrow : What else could anyone need ??
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, as opposed to user:user it's already set to my group
<Jack_Sparrow> pelo http://paste.ubuntu.com/12160/
<zSoilworker> user = yourusername
<Pelo> thanks jack
<tmapj> can anyone help me save my torrents so i can begin them again when i install ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> cygoku what type of hard drive, the format in use on the drive, if it has ever been attached to a windows box.etc
<Xsploit> has anyone used wubi?
<cygoku> Okay ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo np buddy
<tmapj> can anyone help me save my torrents so i can begin them again after i install ubuntu
<dpnoid> gn0m3, is pulseaudio running?  (ps aux|grep pulseaudio in a terminal)
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, yes I know but what I mean is the files are already in my personal group, not the "users" master group
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, do you specifically want it in the global "users" group?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xsploit please read the faq on wubi BEFORE you use it
<instabin> I'm having trouble creating an open vpn client connection on my ubuntu 8.04 pc
 * xri is unhappy
<dpnoid> tmapj, just keep the torrent and whatever it's downloaded so far, and point ubuntu's torrent downloader (transmission) at the same place
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: no, just checking loose things
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, -nod-
<gn0m3> dpnoid gn0m3     6351  0.0  0.5  20372  5728 ?        Sl   20:39   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --log-target=syslog
<gn0m3> gn0m3     6353  0.0  0.2   5776  2252 ?        S    20:39   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<gn0m3> gn0m3     8316  0.0  0.0   3016   772 pts/0    R+   20:56   0:00 grep pulseaudio
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, that's never a good sign >< means your running out of ideas
<Pelo> later folks
<tmapj> dpnoid i dont know what you're talking about. can we private chat?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: Im out.
<dpnoid> tmapj, no (I'm not registered)
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, -nod-
<tmapj> dpnoid are you on any messenger?
<Fritzel> what is there a master package for installing pulse audio? I want to make certain I have it correctly installed
<dpnoid> tmapj, just restart the download after you've installed ubuntu, and don't wipe the original drive, and it'll just work.
<Fritzel> -what
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: i wouldnt know, i don't use pulse
<tmapj> how do i restart the download?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, -nod- well then I might as well turn alsa back on
<zSoilworker> Let me think another workaround while you check that
<instabin> could some one help me configure my open vpn client?
<dpnoid> tmapj, the same way to start it in the first place, double click the .torrent file
<Fritzel> does oss support multiple applications yet?
<tmapj> i dont know where the .torrent files are kept
<gn0m3> dpnoid any idea ?
<cygoku> Jack_Sparrow, the hdd in question that has I/O Error is an Western Digital USB External Drive in NTFS format.  It was once on a WindowsXP, but it worked fine for the past 2 months until tonite.
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: its a common issue with oss
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: = no
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, ok figured I'd try it but if it's not implimented yet there's no point ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> cygoku I would reattach it to a windows box, scan and defrag it and PROPERLY unmount or remove it
<tmapj> dpnoid: i dont know where the .torrent files are kept
<Fritzel> zSoilworker, I may just take 20 minutes and reinstall the system now that I know what to fix
<Fritzel> to get my stuff working
<dpnoid> tmapj, well, that's a problem then.  I guess talk to whoever wrote your torrent program and find out where they keep it (#windows might be more useful for this)
<outerspace_> does anyone know why firefox close after a few clicks on youtube videos?
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: It would be the faster solution at this time
<Marfi> how do i install an older package? in trying to downgrade my nvidia driver
<clintchance> Is there anything i need special for my wifi to work? According to my source the steps i did to install it have worked but i dont know where to confiure it or have it log into a network
<dpnoid> outerspace_, because you installed libflashsupport to get the sound working.  There's a known bug that adobe is working on
<dpnoid> outerspace_, (or at least didn't remove it when it asked to remove obsolete packages)
<zSoilworker> outerspace_: remove the lib specified by dpnoid
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<killerbunniesatt> question
<killerbunniesatt> how do I undo a merge?
<dpnoid> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<McRib> How would I manually install the MPlayer plugin for Firefox (not using apt)?
<Fath[0]m> How do I run the program "vim" as my python editor?
<clintchance> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Fath[0]m> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<astro76> Fath[0]m: what does it run now?
<arooni-mobile> on ubuntu hardy, how can i map the f1 key to function as the escape keY (but also maintain the escape key  being the escape key)?
<Fath[0]m> astro76: nothing I am just starting to learn Python
<clintchance> well that was no help.  Where do i configure my wifi card
<Fath[0]m> my guide says to use vim
<astro76> Fath[0]m: well unless you want to learn vi, you can use any editor
<Michaael> Hi guys, I installed compizconfig-settings-manger in Hardy Heron because I wanted to remove one of the "Normal" visual effects, now I just can't see any windows or the task bar, i'm stuck at looking at the wallpaper. Is there any way to rollback to default settings ?
<drbongmd> hello!
<clintchance> ndswraper does it need anything special?
<Fath[0]m> Yea the guide had just said that Vim was the most powerful and you should learn it for the long run
<ubuntu> dude, I heard 8.10 can't boot if you install grub on ext3..  is that true ?
 * Fritzel puts a pizza in the oven and times it by how long it takes to reinstall Ubuntu
<astro76> Fath[0]m: I definitely agree you should learn it ;)
<dpnoid> Fath[0]m, that guide is cruel and unusual
<Baltazaar> How do I set preferred applications, besides those in System->Preferences->Preferred Applications? Like having gxine open when a DVD is inserted, Adobe reader launched for .pdf, etc?
<outerspace_> zSoilworker which lib should i remove?
<compy> how do i enable to connect to my linux box through ssh?
<dpnoid> Fath[0]m, vim is definately good to learn, but not while you're also learning something else
<dpnoid> Fath[0]m, just use gedit
<compy> or is ssh my best option?
<astro76> Fath[0]m: but you could also use gedit, the default gui text editor
<zSoilworker> outerspace_: libflashsupport
<Fritzel> brb
<zSoilworker> Fritzel: k
<Fath[0]m> does it do syntax highlighting?
<ari_stre1s> morning all
<zSoilworker> ari_stre1s: night
<dpnoid> Fath[0]m, yes
<astro76> Fath[0]m: yes but browse through the prefs, there's a bunch of stuff you can enable
<dpnoid> Fath[0]m, there's also completion plugins and the like you can install from elsewhere
<drbongmd> just installed hardy heron, cant connect wirelessly. Everything seems like it shouldd be operable, but no dice
<outerspace_> zSoilworker but i will not have sound on videos...
<dpnoid> drbongmd, what chipset?
<dpnoid> broadcom?
<zSoilworker> outerspace_: i'll help you with it
<outerspace_> zSoilworker ok
<astro76> Fath[0]m: another option is the anjuta ide
<drbongmd> outerspace, will check, sec
<scotiobade2> Can anyone help me with my ipod touch problem?
<Fath[0]m> I just want something that is good and powerful and wont age as I get more advanced
<Fath[0]m> so that my learning stays continuous
<outerspace_> zSoilworker i removed it
<drbongmd> outerspace, i know its an intel chipset
<Michaael> <Michaael> Hi guys, I installed compizconfig-settings-manger in Hardy Heron because I wanted to remove one of the "Normal" visual effects, now I just can't see any windows or the task bar, i'm stuck at looking at the wallpaper. Is there any way to rollback to default settings ?
<drbongmd> more infor to come
<Michaael> Anyone can help ?
<dpnoid> Fath[0]m, the editor isn't really a factor once you've got something with the basics (by which I don't mean notepad)
<outerspace_> zSoilworker what can i do now?
<Michaael> I've been googling for a while but I can't find any solution
<Michaael> since I can't access anything
<zSoilworker> outerspace_: sudo aptitude install alsa-oss
<dpnoid> Michaael, log in via the safe-mode session (click the sessions button when you login)
<Fath[0]m> k thanks
<NetTroller> evening :)
<xikarrousx> okay... gots no help in #kubuntu channel, and need more help than wiki can offer
<NetTroller> which is better  ....Konversation or Xchat ?
<xikarrousx> wireless card wg311v3 is being a pain in my ass!
<phoenix5002> can anyone offer me some help with fixing hibernate OR suspend on my system, either one will do.  They are both broken, when I do either one it goes to a black screen and freezes.  I have a sony VAIO laptop with a "RADEON IGP 345M" video card.
<astro76> !best | NetTroller
<ubottu> NetTroller: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xikarrousx> it shows up as an installed driver when i "sudo ndiswrapper -l"
<outerspace_> zSoilworker ok,done
<dpnoid> Astro, I prefer /ignore NetTroller myself :p
<NetTroller> thanks astro76
<bazhang> best to ask in #ubuntu-bots NetTroller
<zSoilworker> outerspace_: sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Pelo> sigh ....
<Pelo> how long is a mobo battery suppose to last ?
<xikarrousx> but i cant get any wireless ext when i "iwconfig"
<zSoilworker> outerspace_: FIREFOX_DSP="none" to FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<NetTroller> will do bazhang
<bazhang> Pelo, several years at least
<linuxiscool277> netTroller: Xchat FTW
<Pelo> bazhang, I know that much ,  but 4 years seems on the short side
<xikarrousx> any ideas? or help?
<NetTroller> I've always used Konversation..just did a fresh install here and got to wondering about xchat...if its good for ircop scripting
<zSoilworker> Pelo: Quite short.
<bazhang> Pelo, indeed it does; perhaps a flawed one
<NetTroller> I'll talk to the bot :)
<Pelo> bazhang, flawed mobo more likely
<Michaael> dpnoid: thanks a lot
<Pelo> damit
<linuxiscool277> i just started using xchat a few weeks ago and i love it
<zSoilworker> Pelo: asrock!
<bazhang> Pelo, aye, or that is possible
<dpnoid> nop
<dpnoid> npo
<dpnoid> np
<zSoilworker> n
<Pelo> zSoilworker, what ?
<bazhang> dpnoid, please dont
<zSoilworker> Pelo: Nothing, a geekjoke
<dpnoid> bazhang, sorry, multiple typos
<linuxiscool277> brb
<McRib> How would I go about manually installing the MPlayer plugin for Firefox?  It's the only one that plays streaming video that I've been able to find...
 * Pelo is a geek , but he doesn'T get the joke
<NetTroller> well...may as will add it and compare myself then..thanks
<outerspace_> zSoilworker there is empty file
<zSoilworker> outerspace_: doublecheck
<Pelo> McRib, sudo apt-get install mplayer-mozilla , or mozilla-mplayer,  I can never remember
<xri> McRib: why manually install when there is a package for it?
<bazhang> xikarrousx, what chipset? broadcom or other
<Pelo> McRib, you'll probably need to remove  totem-mozilla , or mozilla-totem ,  same reason
<zSoilworker> jaja
<McRib> Pelo: That's not manual
<McRib> The reason I need to install it manually is because the Hardy package depends on FF3... I don't and won't use Firefox 3 and the plugin works fine in Firefox 2.
<Pelo> McRib, what do you manual then ? compile from source ?
<[1]Popcorned> I need some help on accessing Ubuntu server from Vista where Ubuntu is in Virtualbox
 * dpnoid can't understand why anyone would willing use ff2 over ff3
<Pelo> McRib, packages.ubuntu.com ,  you can dl the gutsy package
<bazhang> McRib, best to get swiftfox or weasel (forgot the name) as that works well together with ff3 and ff2 plugins
<zSoilworker> i cant understand why anyone uses firefox
<ubuntu> dpnoid, ff3 is beta still
<Waffle> I am trying to install Java 6.6 JDK on Gutsy and I get the error message "/bin/sh is needed by sun-javadb-core-10.3.1-4.1.i386"... full error at http://paste.ubuntu.com/12163/
<McRib> Pelo: Ah... I'll look at that.
<linuxiscool277> read paste.ubuntu.com/12162/plain/
<wsuThomas> does 8.04 support dual monters
<dpnoid> ubuntu, and also is standard in 8.04
<bazhang> wsuThomas, yes
<Pelo> wsuThomas, of course
<McRib> bazhang: We've already had that talk... and it's not an issue of plugins working or not with FF3.
<dpnoid> ubuntu, to say nothing of the sane memory usage
<Pelo> !dualhead | wsuThomas
<ubottu> wsuThomas: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<NetTroller> very different
<wsuThomas> where are the setting for dual monitors
<bazhang> McRib, not that I saw; good luck with that
<Nith> Waffle: why are you installing from an rpm instead of from the repos?
<ubuntu> dpnoid, I personally think that releasing firefox 3 beta instead of firefox 2, and releasing a mid-lifecycle update to firefox 3 if it goes stable is a very foolish decision.
<wsuThomas> thanks ubottu
<Waffle> Nith, in the repos for Gutsy it only has 6.3, I was trying to get the latest
<Waffle> Nith, Latest being 6.6
<linuxiscool277> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12162/plain/
<Odd-rationale> Do you have to be registered to receive an invitation to a channel?
<McRib> bazhang: No, I meant a few days ago you told me to just switch to Swiftfox :)
<aarcane> grr, dumb default xchat changed my nick :-S
<Michaael> dpnoid: it might be a strange question, but now when I want to login to a normal session, do I use the "Gnome" session ? Or that want with "Launch X-Script [..]" ?
<Nith> Waffle: then why not use sun's bin installer?
<Waffle> Nith, thought Ubuntu used RPMs well?
<linuxiscool277> Michaael: do you mean terminal session
<bazhang> Waffle, not at all
<linuxiscool277> no it cant convert RPMs to DEB
<Michaael> linuxiscool277: no..
<Nith> Waffle: not without a few hacks
<linuxiscool277> *can
<ironfoot> is there someone who cqn help me fix a print-server  and printer HP 4L jet
<dpnoid> Michaael, gnome session
<linuxiscool277> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12162/plain/
<Michaael> thanks again :)
<Nith> Waffle: when you install java from a repo, it's running the bin, so you'll probably have better luck with it
<cyntek> Question! Is there a SRS Sand Box alternative for Ubuntu linux?
<outerspace_> <zSoilworker> i only have firefox-3.0
<Waffle> Nith, alright, Ill check out the bin and see if i can't use it instead
<Waffle> Nith, Thanks
<Nith> np
<linuxiscool277> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12162/plain/
<linuxiscool277> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12162/plain/
<bazhang> !repeat | linuxiscool277
<ubottu> linuxiscool277: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<linuxiscool277> okay
<leo> where can i download upslash themes?
<Ahadiel> leo, http://gnome-look.org
<bazhang> !usplash | leo
<ubottu> leo: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<wsuThomas> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<linuxiscool277> but seriously does anybody have an idea why?
<McRib> Doesn't packages.ubuntu.com allow you to download a .deb file?  I don't see it anywhere on the package page.
<leo> thanks
<bazhang> linuxiscool277, what is the issue
<linuxiscool277> the issue in the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/12162/plain/
<outerspace_> zSoilworker i have only firefox-3.0 and there is no firefoxrc
<bazhang> linuxiscool277, please describe briefly here
<outerspace_> zSoilworker inside
<linuxiscool277> brb
<McRib> nevermind lol
<JakeMo1> can someone give me an example rsync command to sync files from an ftp server to my local computer?
<bazhang> JakeMo1, have you read the instructions?
<cyntek> Question! Is there a SRS Sand Box alternative for Ubuntu linux?
<Baltazaar> never mind... found it
<Megaqwerty>  !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<JakeMo1> bazhang: yes of course
<bazhang> JakeMo1, what have you tried and what errors have you gotten
<Choicefresh> /me thinks your client is broken
<cyntek> bazhang: Question! Is there a SRS Sand Box alternative for Ubuntu linux?
<bazhang> cyntek, what is srs sandbox
<linuxiscool277> today i went to boot into ubuntu then it had a progess bar like it always does but then when it booted it did not display the desktop, it just showed a cursor then quickly flashed to a black screen and just hangs there
<assemblyl> :)
<bazhang> linuxiscool277, sounds like a driver issue; try booting in recovery mode and fixing it
<cyntek> http://www.srslabs.com/
<linuxiscool277> driver issue with my monitor?
<bazhang> linuxiscool277, what vid card, driver and how installed
<linuxiscool277> i already tried "fix x server" it didn't fix it
<JakeMo1> bazhang: i tried.... rsync -avre '/usr/bin/ftp -nv' user@host:/dir /mydir... and i get a protocol error
<bazhang> JakeMo1, you wanting to do incremental backups periodically or other
<cyntek> bazhang: It's an surround sound application for Superior Sound Qaulity.
<linuxiscool277> i have the same intel extreme graphics card that came with my pc, like i said everything was working fine a few days ago
<clintchance> Can someone help me diagnose why my installed wifi driver dont work besides telling me i didint install it
<bazhang> cyntek, is it in the hcl?
<linuxiscool277> clintchance: did you try the WLAN DriverLoader?
<Fritzel> zSoilworker: I'm installing now, and I'm formatting along the way except for my home directory, is there anything in my home directory sound related that I should remove afterwards to clear all sound settings (except for .asoundrc due to my microphone being USB)
<clintchance> no
<geeklife> is anyone available for a baseline ubuntu question
<clintchance> linuxiscool277, what do i do
<denisbr> Hello All
<cyntek> hcl?
<bazhang> !ask | geeklife
<ubottu> geeklife: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<geeklife> ok
<bazhang> !hcl | cyntek
<ubottu> cyntek: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<geeklife> Running Gutsy on an HP tx1000.  Cant seem to get it to see my flash drive
<JakeMo1> bazhang: i jjust need to sync them over this one time. i don't need to do it after this again
<geeklife> LED is on
<bazhang> JakeMo1, why that then instead of something like simple ftp
<denisbr>  I have a question ... I have installed the Ubuntu 7.10 with English and Portuguese languages support ... Can I configure any file for when I entry in the system using Console (with startx command) the system open in the idiom choiced by user ?
<m1r> hello
<linuxiscool277> clintchance: what chipset is your WLAN card? do you know?
<clintchance> ahteros
<clintchance> hold on il get it
<JakeMo1> bazhang: because ftp can't download stuff recursively and if i get disconnected it will start all over again... i just need to rsync this once with rsync, is it possible?
<cyntek> it's not a hardware it's software.
<clintchance> all i know is hat its a popular problem
<clintchance> aatherose
<Gnine> 10% cpu usage on idle is not acceptable
<linuxiscool277> Gnine: that happened to me with Vista
<MilkmanDan> JakeMo1: rsync doesn't do ftp, last I checked.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync and http://justinsomnia.org/2007/02/how-to-regularly-backup-windows-xp-to-ubuntu-using-rsync/ JakeMo1
<sarthor> Hi, i tried a lot with the help of google to install my creative vista webcam, but no success, my error is there, and i followed the tutorial here http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Ov51xJpegHackedInstall any help please
<Gnine> i dont use vista
<McRib> How do I manually change a packages dependencies?
<clintchance> linuxiscool277 its an acer aspire 5100 it has default hardware if you can find it
<geeklife> any ideas on mounting a USB flash drive
<linuxiscool277> clintchance: try madwifi.org for drivers, can you get a wired connection through your laptop?
<tinin> Does anybody know how to listen to *.3gp video files from cellphones? I can se the video, but I get no sound
<kuja> Hm.. how come my backspace acts like a delete key in nano under Ubuntu.
<clintchance> linuxiscool277 im on a wiredconnection on the laptop now
<kuja> Doesn't appear to do that on other distros (over ssh)
<clintchance> linuxiscool277 madwifi said it dont support it though
<linuxiscool277> doesn't support what?
<i_own_the_circle> what is persistence programming language ?
<sarthor> Hi, i tried a lot with the help of google to install my creative vista webcam, but no success, my error is there, and i followed the tutorial here http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Ov51xJpegHackedInstall any help please
<linuxiscool277> clintchance: madwifi drivers shiould definetly work with atheros chipsets, can you show me the url that says it doesn't support it?
<clintchance> it says it in the readme
<blackvd> my sound system crashes fairly often and I'm wondering if there is anyway to restart it without having to restart x every time?
<cygoku> Jack_Sparrow, still there ??
<jepler> i_own_the_circle: maybe you mean http://blogs.sun.com/JPQL01/ Java Persistence Query Language?
<clintchance> linuxiscool277, how can i tell if ive installed madwifi
<hmich176> Hi, I'm looking for some help on my recent upgrade to 8.04 on my laptop
<linuxiscool277> clintchance: did you?
<dpnoid> clintchance, the atheros support in 8.04 is madwifi
<clintchance> i dont know
<clintchance> dpnoid, are you talking about ubuntu 8.04?
<linuxiscool277> it should be in hardware drivers under admin menu
<dpnoid> yes
<kdubois> ubotu, where are you!?
<clintchance> linuxiscool277 i dont know i did make install in the root directory of it
<dpnoid> kdubois, ubottu (tab is your friend)
<hmich176> I'm having problem with my sound.  It works, but it's very garbled and the buttons on the laptop do not change the volume of the sound like it should
<linuxiscool277> its ubottu
<McRib> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<komporapi> can some body help me??
<clintchance> is there an instller for madwifi?
<dpnoid> clintchance, that's... too bad
<ConstyXIV> why ubottu?  what was wrong with ubotu?
<hmich176> any one can help me?
<Nasra> hi and I have question :  Can any1 tell me how to get the drivers for my network brothers' printer to work with Ubuntu?
<dpnoid> clintchance, run lspci|grep -i net
<Nasra> thanks
<linuxiscool277> why dont you just use synaptics package manager and do a search for madwifi
<komporapi> whats the diferences ubuntu on dvd and cd??
<McRib> Have the US repos been fixed yet?
<dpnoid> linuxiscool277, (there's no madwifi package, it's included in the restricted kernel modules)
<linuxiscool277> the dvd live cd runs faster
<clintchance> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<clintchance> 04:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<McRib> komporapi: The DVD just has more packages
<tinin> anyone is able to hear to *.3gp videos?
<dpnoid> thx
<dpnoid> clintchance, is that a very new machine?
<clintchance> not in anyway
<clintchance> its about 1 year old
<chuy_max> komporapi, more packages available in the dvd?
<dpnoid> clintchance, are you running 8.04 or 7.10?
<linuxiscool277> anyways, did anybody figure out my issue yet?
<hmich176> Hi, is there anyone who can help me?
<clintchance> dpnoid, 7.04
<dpnoid> clintchance, well, I probably can't help you then :p
<linuxiscool277> how do you set an away message in Xchat?
<dpnoid> clintchance, you might have better luck if you either reinstall -> 8.04, or upgrade to 7.10 and then to 8.04
<Starnestommy> linuxiscool277: /away
<clintchance> can i upgrade from here or do i got to download a live cd
<komporapi> dpnoid....please PM me im not a registered user i cant pm anybody..help me more
<dpnoid> linuxiscool277, prefs | chatting | general
<linuxiscool277> you type away then a message?
<Starnestommy> linuxiscool277: yes
<linuxiscool277> nvr mnd
<dpnoid> clintchance, if you don't mind reinstalling, then just download the 8.04 livecd and install from that;  otherwise, the upgrade-manager should be able to handle upgrading you to 7.10, and then to 8.04 after that
<clintchance> il use the upgrade manager
<clintchance> thanks!
<komporapi> dpnoid..........
<komporapi> please pm me
<clintchance> HA
<dpnoid> clintchance, still no guarentee it'll work, but at least you'll have a better chance of getting good help
<clintchance> ubuntu know i was upgrading
<dpnoid> komporapi, um, no?
<clintchance> last time i went to upgrade it upgraded packages
<clintchance> now i open it and it tells me to upgrade to 7.10
<dpnoid> komporapi, ask you're question, there's a thousand people here who can potentially answer
<dpnoid> clintchance, yes, do it
<hmich176> Can anyone help me with the sound problem I have with 8.04?
<komporapi> in the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com i got alot of dvd of 8.04 wheres the best...i meant theres alot of option
 * linuxiscool277 is away: I'm busy
<bazhang> !away > linuxiscool277
<endeavormac> i insert my ubuntu server disk, start up the machine, and without pressing anything it immediately goes to language install and then stalls there
<komporapi> in the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com i got alot of dvd of 8.04 wheres the best...i meant theres alot of option
<dpnoid> komporapi, just use the normal live cd linked from ubuntu.com unless you've got reason to use something else
<dpnoid> komporapi, if you have to ask, then you don't want the dvd :p
<hmich176> dpnoid, perhaps you might be able to help me?
<komporapi> ive the live cd from ubuntu.com... iwanna the dvd
<anethum_a> is there any way i can share folders on my computer with my PS3?
<bazhang> komporapi, then download it.
<dpnoid> see, this is why I don't come here for help, because I end up answering questions for 4 hours after :)
<dpnoid> hmich176, yep?
<dpnoid> komporapi, _why_?
<sudobash> the ps3 can run ubuntu
<sudobash> o saw last night
<sudobash> i*
<hmich176> I'm running 8.04...just upgraded from 7.10 a few days ago, and when I made the upgrade, my sound went "nuts"
<bazhang> !sound | hmich176
<komporapi> cause i will back to village and theres no internet conection so i tink the dvd got alot of driver
<ubottu> hmich176: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<komporapi>  cause i will back to village and theres no internet conection so i tink the dvd got alot of driver
<bazhang> !uck | komporapi
<ubottu> komporapi: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<hmich176> okay I'll try that
<Starnestommy> komporapi: I think the dvds have the same drivers
<sudobash> plus this is ubuntu support not ps3
<bazhang> komporapi, no more extra drivers
<apoll1> is it possible to install the 386 version of ubuntu and upgrade from within the system to amd64?
<hmich176> One thing I noticed is that the sound buttons on my laptop are responsive, but they don't change the volume
<dpnoid> apoll1, not really afaik
<bazhang> apoll1, nay
<dpnoid> !sound | hmich176 (is the thing you need for that iirc)
<ubottu> hmich176 (is the thing you need for that iirc): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<apoll1> yeah i doubted it would be, but the amd64 cd didn't really work when i tried booting into it
<komporapi> the dvd not contain restricted driver??
<sudobash> you must install the specific architecture clean
<bazhang> komporapi, nay
<Starnestommy> komporapi: they don't
<tj83> has anyone had problems with speedstepping for core2 duo with clean install of 8.04? always full cpu speed... checked scaling_govornors and gives performance... when changed to ondemand, and reboot is back to performance again.
<linuxiscool277> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12162/plain/
<hmich176> ok
<komporapi> :(
<bazhang> komporapi, see uck
<komporapi> !uck
<ubottu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
 * linuxiscool277 is back (gone 00:05:42)
<linuxiscool277> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12162/plain/
<bazhang> linuxiscool277, remove the noisy away messages, thanks
<komporapi> is theres no ubuntu dvd that contain alot of driver??
<linuxiscool277> noisy away messages?
<bazhang> !away > linuxiscool277 read the PM from the bot
<linuxiscool277> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<linuxiscool277> oh okay
<bazhang> komporapi, no there is not
<arbir> helo
<komporapi> ok thanks all for help:)
<komporapi> gtg
<slackpipe> how do i switch totem from gstreamer to xine?
<AbFaB> hello
<Starnestommy> linuxiscool277: you may need to run "/set away_show_message off" to avoid sending those messages to the channel
<tj83> Perhaps someone could direct me to a channel where i can seek help for speed stepping for core 2 duo in Ubuntu 8.04?
<AbFaB> im having an issue with an fx5200, and im looking for some help
<hmich176> !
<arbir> please help me with my start menu..  :-(
<hmich176> !sound
<linuxiscool277> any linux nerd please help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12162/
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<horatio> komprapi what is "pm me"
<linuxiscool277> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<hmich176> okay so that helped in one aspect
<hmich176> Because now the sound quality is better
<horatio> Thanks, but I am trying to undestand what "PM Me" means
<Starnestommy> horatio: it means "privately message me"
<horatio> Thanks Star*
<arbir> i removed rhythmbox and installed Listen media player , and then, when i did not like listen media player, i removed that and got back rhythmbox and now, in my start menu i still see the listen media player icon and not the rhythmbox icon.. i have done all the tricks available like killall -gnomepanel and also rebooted
<linuxiscool277> pm stands for private message, a message only sent to one person privately without the whole channel knowing
<adub> where is the trash can directory located
<arbir> adub see a .trash in ur home directory
<adub> i cant delete files via empty have to log in as admin
<jrib> adub: what version of ubuntu?
<bazhang> !trash | adub
<ubottu> adub: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<reya276> I think my machine has been compromised
<arbir> hi bazhang
<bazhang> hi
<arbir> bazhang, please help me... i am really stuck
<linuxiscool277> ubuntu linux is based on UNIX; its pretty secure and usually doesn't get viruses
<bazhang> linuxiscool277, not quite, but close enough
<tj83> <------ is trying to resolve brothers speedstepping with core 2 duo after new Ubuntu 8.04 always at maximum speed. I personally have AMD and mine work immediately. Have checked scaling_govornor and gives performance... when edited to ondemand, reboot and gives performance again.. Is there a specific driver that should be used? speedstep-centrino? We tried acpi-cpufreq and still no change.
<Wannabe> i've never had problems with sercruity on linux
<sudobash> its based on Debian Linux
<arbir> bazhang: :-(... i dont want to reinstall Ubuntu.. please help me
<sudobash> not unix
<martin_> Hi, I have a question about twin view: Do the screen need to be the same res,  because im using a widescreen 16:10 LCD and a 4:3 crt
<bazhang> arbir, try right click removing the icon
<sudobash> no
<sudobash> doesnt have to be at same res
<linuxiscool277> but is an antivirus/firewall really necesary on linux
<arbir> bazhang: why is this happening to me :-(
<hmich176> dpnoid, that helped my sound quality, but the problem that remains is that my volume control on my laptop doesn't work still
<hmich176> And I'm not sure what to do to fix that
<reya276> ﻿Wannabe:  ok how do you explain some unknown IP address on port 22 ﻿(76.76.15.121) coming from Carolina Internet CARO-NET-ARIN-2 (NET-76-76-0-0-1)
<arbir> bazhang: now, Rhythmbox also does not open automatically when i connect my ipod
<sudobash> i use linux and windows and i would still protect both behind an OpenBSD router
<sudobash> which is built like UNIX
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<reya276> yet I live in florida comcast being my ISP and I have all ports closed
<linuxiscool277> arbir: apt-get gtkpod
<Wannabe> reya276, how are you getting this?
<reya276> through my router logs
<arbir> bazhang: i did mess up once yesterday... i deleted the .config file in my home directory, is that severe ?
<martin_> sudobash, I was wondering because i saw in a tutorial that you need to input the modes in the screen section of the total area
<sudobash> what kind of router
<Ahadiel> reya276, My guess is someone is port scanning and trying to bruteforce your SSH.
<reya276> and I used the network tools to get the location
<sudobash> reya try to scan your network with nmap
<Wannabe> reya276, that could be anything, but i don't think they could really do damage on connecting like that
<reya276> how can I close this
<sudobash> that will tell you if your ports are closed or not
<sarthor> Hi, i tried a lot with the help of google to install my creative vista webcam, but no success, my error is there, and i followed the tutorial here http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Ov51xJpegHackedInstall any help please
<linuxiscool277> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12162/     please someone help
<reya276> I don't want anyone getting inside my PC
<Starnestommy> reya276: are you running an ssh server?
<Wannabe> Does anyone know how to use pidgin and Jabber?
<reya276> yes, I did the updates and all
<sudobash> how many reconnects?
<reya276> should I remove the openssh server
<sudobash> how many connects from this one IP?
<Starnestommy> reya276: sudo apt-get remove openssh-server
<reya276> just one and is constant and I think they are connected
<MattJ> Wannabe: What are you trying to do?
<Starnestommy> reya276: run "who" and "w" and see if any unfamiliar users are logged on
<linuxiscool277> I NEED HELP BADLY IS SOMEBODY THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Wannabe> MattJ, i want to use ym jabber account on pidgin
<MattJ> Wannabe: Go the the accounts editor, and add and XMPP account
<reya276> ﻿Starnestommy: it says 2 users
<bazhang> !helpme | linuxiscool277
<ubottu> linuxiscool277: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Wannabe> ok i've done that, but ti wont work lol
<Starnestommy> reya276: any that aren't you?
<reya276> no
<Starnestommy> reya276: then nobody's connecting through ssh
<bazhang> linuxiscool277, if someone knows they will answer please be patient
<reya276> why are those IP address constant
<kelvin911> anyone know how to install photoshop cs3 in wine?
<kelvin911> i receive error saying i need xp sp2 or later
<Wannabe> kelvin911,  open terminal and type winecfg
<sudobash> reya ps aux and kill the ssh server
<sudobash> actually before that press w
<linuxiscool277> reya276: try using  a dynamic ip address: go to firefox and type 192.168.1.1
<arbir> hi sudobash
<dpnoid> kelvin911, afaik, cs3 is still fairly broken under wine;  cs2 currently works best by a huge margin
<Pic1> hello
<mixed> anyone knows about the recent updates?  I'm getting prompted about "SSL-CERT", is it safe to update it ????
<arbir> mixed its fine
<dpnoid> mixed, do you use ssh?
<bazhang> mixed, yes
<mixed> dpnoid, no i do not use ssh
<kelvin911> i forgot to change wine to xp wait
<Wannabe> Does anyone know how to use pidgin and Jabber?
<arbir> bazhang: my rhythmbox does not star automatically when i plug in my ipod...
<dpnoid> mixed, then read the part where it says 'if you don't know what this is, then just click yes' :p
<bazhang> !away > ddgoose-AFK
<reya276> ﻿linuxiscool277: nothing is happening
<linuxiscool277> you said you had a router right?
<mixed> dpnoid, which brings my next question, how do you know whether the updates are legit or not?  I just blindly click on "yes"
<Pic1> anyone know, how to install mozilla-plugin-vlc for firefox-2, because this plugin only works for me in firefox 3
<sudobash> actually if an exploit was successful or the attacker was using root you would see root logged in when you typew
<sudobash> who
<tj83> any known issues with core2 duo speedstepping with 8.04?
<dpnoid> linuxiscool277, hit escape when grub comes up, and remove splash and quiet from the line, the output will give you a better idea what's going on
<Pic1> but firefox-3 crashes very often
<reya276> ﻿linuxiscool277: reason why is because I keep my router on another local IP
<dpnoid> mixed, as long as you don't go adding arbitary repositories by hand, every update is legit
<Wannabe> Does anyone know how to use pidgin and Jabber?
<sudobash> reya are these attempts still happening now?
<linuxiscool277> good idea dpnoid
<jerbear> i've got some updates to my ssh server from the proposed repo, and now it doesn't recognize my public keys... what's going on?
<sudobash> come on pidgin is super easy
<Starnestommy> Wannabe: Add a new XMPP account with your screenname and use the server's address as the domain
<reya276> but the comcast router page should have come up, so in a sense I have two, the main comcast router and my lynksys router
<urlwolf> anyone running emacs-snapshot?
<linuxiscool277> you mean the comcast modem
<dpnoid> jerbear, reading the prompts is a good idea before clicking on things;  is it saying that you have an unrecognized host key, or what?
<mixed> dpnoid, that's the problem, for some software you have to add some repos and then I get a message about making sure the sources are trusted, how do know know if they're trusted or not?
<DefineKThyne> i'm having trouble mounting a partition in Hardy that i could mount in Gutsy. it said something about the mount point, any ideas?
<sudobash> man my comcast MODEM is an ARRIS and it doesnt have a config page or act like a router
<dpnoid> mixed, they're trusted if you trust them (really, that's all it means)
<reya276> ﻿sudobash: don't know  that is what I'm trying to find out
<Wannabe> Starnestommy, i did that, and no luck
<sudobash> it has a status page and thats it
<linuxiscool277> try 192.168.0.1
<jerbear> dpnoid: no, i fixed that problem. it will let me login, just not using my public key
<sudobash> it probably doesnt have a config if it is comcast
<sudobash> or act like a router either
<Starnestommy> Wannabe: what happened?
<Wannabe> Starnestommy, brb
<dirtyhand> what happens when you run ./configure ?
<sudobash> chanes are it is a regular broadband cable modem
<mixed> dpnoid, ok well that means im going to have to come in the room every time i add a repo then, thanks for the 411
<sudobash> plus the router/modems suck
<porpoise> My system froze in the middle of gparted and I had to reboot! Is there something I should do to minimize the damage?
<dpnoid> mixed, better to just not get in the habit :p
<Wannabe> Starnestommy,  i get Not authroizesd
<gaovi> +
<mixed> dpnoid, it's too late!  it's addictive anyway
<Starnestommy> Wannabe: did you specify the right screenname and password?
<sudobash> porpoise make sure your jumpers are set right
<sudobash> that will cause that every time
<dpnoid> jerbear, there was a fairly serious bug in the code debian's ssh used to generate keys, such that any key matching a blacklist needs to be replaced
<Wannabe> Starnestommy,  i belive so
<sudobash> unlplus drives your not working with also
<sudobash> and retry
<sudobash> unplug*
<porpoise> sudobash: i don't think that's it - i've used gparted successfully. But this time I got bored and tried to listen to some mp3's and probably something in the multiverse drivers buggered it up
<Starnestommy> Wannabe: are you using the part of your JID before the @ sign as the screenname?
<jerbear> dpnoid: ok.. any suggestions?
<porpoise> but now that it has happened, i'm wondering what i should do to minimize the damage
<sudobash> yeah gparted needs to have full cpu attention
<sudobash> dont try to multitask with it
<porpoise> -_-;
<sudobash> well was there data lost?
<Wannabe> Starnestommy, Screenname: wannabe Domain: jabber.org Resource: Home
<kelvin911> running gparted with other program is a nice idea to screw up the file system
<dpnoid> jerbear, regenerate any public keys, clear out any authorized_keys files, and re-add the new keys
<sudobash> yeap
<MattJ> Wannabe: Did you register the account just now?
<porpoise> sudobash: i don't know. I can mount it and access most of my files, but gparted considers the partition unreadable
<sudobash> gparted is a small linux meant for one thing only
<Wannabe> Member for
<Wannabe>     5 weeks 2 days
<Shpook> I need to boot into a windows machine with a crashed hdd and recover some data, what would be the best way? PXE boot or boot from an external hdd?
<Wannabe> MattJ, sorry for the bad paste job, the answer is no
<MattJ> Wannabe: That is on the website, it says on the registration page that it is not for the IM service
<sudobash> SHpook boot up another hd and slave your recovery one and use GETDATABACK
<ringer> i have AWN and i want to add more applets to it. how do i?  i found a guide on wiki.awn-project.org/ but it is unhelpful
<sudobash> and dont right to the disk
<peanut3r> shpook: mount from a live cd and store to usb flashdrive?
<sudobash> write*
<Wannabe> MattJ, i've sued thison IM tho... :(
<MattJ> Wannabe: Sorry about that confusion, you aren't the only one who got confused
<MattJ> Wannabe: Come to ##jabber
<Wannabe> MattJ used this on * sorry bad typing
<geeklife> when I plug my flash drive in it doesnt mount
<martin_> sudobash, I was wondering because i saw in a tutorial that you need to input the modes in the screen section of the total area
<Shpook> sudobash: This is on a laptop, so I won't actually be able to set it to slave.
<sudobash> actually ubuntu livecd the newest one will let you mount ntfs and recover
<sudobash> assuming your disk will read
<geeklife> dmesg references USBCORE
<kurumin> ;list
<Shpook> peanut3r: I tried, but all 3 Ubuntu cd's I burned won't boot on the laptop.
<Wannabe> MattJ, how i get there?
<peanut3r> shpook: might i suggest backtrack
<peanut3r> remote-exploit.org
<sudobash> have you changed the bios?
<sudobash> to boot from cd?
<MattJ> Wannabe: Write here: /join ##jabber
<sudobash> or maybe there is a boot menu
<kelvin911> Shpook: maybe u need to modify the boot sequence in cmos
<Shpook> peanut3r: backtrack?
<ringer> i have AWN and i want to add more applets to it. how do i?  i found a guide on wiki.awn-project.org/ but it is unhelpful
<ian_liu88> Hey, I have 2 partitions on my HD and they aren't mounted automatically... My musics are there an I must always mount then to listen music. How do I turn automatic mount?
<Shpook> kelvin911: It boots into the initial install screen, but never gets to the livecd desktop.
<peanut3r> security based live cd which comes with some limited forensic tools you might find handy
<i_own_the_circle> what is dynamic binding ?
<sudobash> all 3 cds probably are fine you need to boot from one unless you tried burning a bad image 3 times
<Shpook> peanut3r: It's called backtrack? I'm gonna have to check that out.
<Gwildor> toshiba tecra 8200, tirdent cyberblade gfx:::::: im stuck at 800x600 on a native 1024x768 lcd, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doest offer any video config, only keyboard.... any help??
 * peanut3r nods
<sudobash> Backtrak 2 and 3 are nice
<Shpook> sudobash: I tried 3 different downloads, all with a verified md5.
<ian_liu88> How do I mount my other partitions automatically on Hardy?
<sudobash> i have used ubuntu to recovery files also
<kelvin911> Shpook: try other iso
<ian_liu88> !mount
<sudobash> Shpook well have you been prompted to press a key for a boot menu at all?
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<JDStone> ubuntu doesn't have ffmpeg compiled with mp3 support by default, does it?
<kelvin911> Shpook: then how did u install ubuntu before?
<Shpook> I was starting to setup dhcp for PXE, but I realized I might be getting in over my head.
<Pic1> ian_liu88 you will need to edit /etc/fstab
<ian_liu88> JDStone: no, but it makes pretty straight forward to install it
<Shpook> sudobash: Yes
<sudobash> shpook how much ram and what cpu?
<Gwildor> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ringer> how do i add applets to avant window manager
<Shpook> kelvin911: with the same cd
<JDStone> ian_liu88: how would I go about doing that?
<JDStone> getting mp3 support in ffmpeg
<kelvin911> Shpook: u can boot that CD before?
<DefineKThyne> I just upgraded to Hardy from Gutsy and noticed that the window title bars are massive compared to Gutsy, is there some way i can make them thinner without changing my resolution?
<kelvin911> Shpook: but not now?
<Shpook> sudobash: on the one with the bad hdd? 1gig and i think it's a turion
<ian_liu88> JDStone: Try running an MP3 file, he will ask for you to install a codec
<sudobash> the one you are trying to boot up on has 1 gig?
<JDStone> oh, cool, thanks
<Shpook> kelvin911: I booted it on my computer, but never on the laptop
<sudobash> check your ram bro
<JDStone> no, but I specifically need ffmpeg with mp3 support complied in
<sudobash> use the cd ram checker
<Shpook> sudobash: I ran that also, a couple days ago
<ringer> i need help adding the trash can to Avant Window Manager
<Shpook> I am using cheap cd's though, I bought some higher end memorex that I'm going to try
<Gwildor> thnx for the bot reference ian_liu88
<cyntek> memorex sux
<ian_liu88> How should I edit fstab?
<frikipedista4719> hey, someone knows how to install video cards on ubuntu?
<Shpook> Okay, so I'm going to try backtrack, and also install ubuntu onto my external hdd
<phiqtion> i uninstalled WINE but it's still in applications, how do i COMPLETELY remove it and the menu item?
<Shpook> once I get the information off of this hdd, I can install the new one and give m wife her computer back :-)
<kelvin911> memorex is bad
<Makuseru> hi, i seem to be having a problem with some video playback. its a .avi file, VLC will play it, but its EXTREMLY choppy, so i tried to use Mplayer, but the video codec i usually use with it (the one thats the fastest, XV) wont work, it says "Error opening/initilizing selected video out," how can i get this codec to work?
<Starnestommy> phiqtion: manually remove the menus using System > Preferences > Main Menu
<kelvin911> use verbatim or TDK
<phiqtion> Starnestommy: thx
<pac1> is the core2 sensors module still separate from the ubuntu kernels?
<Shpook> TDK is what I was using
<Zaiden> A solution to an issue with a game requires me to install esound, but when I rebooted after installing it, ubuntu would always freeze up if I tried to start anything, forcing me to reinstall hardy. Anyone know how to fix this?
<phiqtion> Starnestommy: i cant delete the menu entry, only its contents
<kelvin911> ringer add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main
<kelvin911> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main
<Steve-cal> Why is it "sudo <cmd>" shows both stdout and stderr to the terminal, whereas "gksudo <cmd>" only shows stdout?
<JDStone> ian_liu88: mp3's play just fine
<JDStone> but I need ffmpeg with mp3 support
<kelvin911> ringer: then sudo apt-get install awn-manager-trunk awn-extras-applets-trunk
<JDStone> and it doesn't have that
<f0rmat> i can't use 8.04 because after a few days it just falls to pieces first the graphics drivers go wrong and  my screen resolution becomes huge then files seemingly go missing :/
<saelynh> nuit ..
<Starnestommy> phiqtion: select the Applications menu in the left panel then right-click and select 'delete" on Wine's entry in the right panel
<ringer> kelvin911: thank you. it is installing right now
<ringer> kelvin911: ill let you know if it works or not
<phiqtion> Starnestommy: no menu shows up after right clicking
<kelvin911> phiqtion: dont remove the wine entry in main menu
<phiqtion> kelvin911: why
<kelvin911> phiqtion: just uncheck them
<kelvin911> phiqtion: if u want to install wine later u need that
<cylux> http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200805021613351280x800sdm4.png <-- That screenshot features a desktop of somebody who modified their gnome pixmaps etc. How would I go about that?
<kelvin911> phiqtion: i remove those entry in main menu and i never got it back even i reinstall wine
<ringer> kelvin911: excellent, thanks so much!
<phiqtion> kelvin911: i c, thx
<kelvin911> phiqtion: i think it maybe wine bugs i ask all over the forum and #winehq, never got a solution
<ringer> kelvin911: i have another question that hopefully you can help me with.  I have emerald theme manager installed, and themes imported, but they do not load.  i can see them in the emerald manager, but they will never apply to my system
<cylux> http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200805021613351280x800sdm4.png <-- That screenshot features a desktop of somebody who modified their gnome base files  etc. How would I go about that?
<kelvin911> phiqtion: but i can always uses the terminal so it is fine
<kelvin911> ringer: are you using hardy or gutsy?
<ringer> kelvin911: hardy
<kelvin911> ringer: goto ccsm, in windows decorator, in command type emerald --replace
<kelvin911> ringer: then restart X
<Fath[0]m> My sound turns off after a while and I cant get it back on. Can anyone help me?
<ringer> kelvin911: sorry, what is ccsm?
<kelvin911> compiz manager thingy
<ian_liu88> I am running `fdisk -l' to list my partitions, but it isnt printing anything.... Any tips???
<Starnestommy> ian_liu88: try sudo fdisk -l
<meanfish> just type sudo mount
<ian_liu88> Starnestommy: Thanks ;)
<Vratha> hello, i'm trying to run hostapd on my kubuntu install with an AR5212 chipset and the madwifi drivers
<airstrike> does anyone know how to export a presentation from OpenOffice to a format that will display my custom fonts in any computer? (like .pps to open in powerpoint, perhaps)
<kelvin911> ringer: System | Pref | Advance Desktop Effect Setting
<Vratha> however, whenever i try to deny everyone except those that have a MAC address i trust, hostapd does not reject users with incorrect MACs
<ringer> kelvin911: okay, i think i got it.  i will restart session now.  brb
<Vratha> has anyone had this problem with hostapd?
<airstrike> never used hostpad
<Vratha> dang, np
<phiqtion> anybody knows how can i integrate virtualbox in my gnome desktop? (i want the windows to be in the gnome taskbar and such)
<Pic1> why the aptitude doesn't remove all packages that were installed with azureus, like openjdk-6-jre ..
<tocoam> hi
<jerbear> can someone help me debug an issue with ssh?... i can paste the debug messages to a pastebin
<leo>    
<Vlet> jerbear: we can try
<tocoam> how do you pronounce it, is it 'you-ben-too' or 'oo-boon-too'?
<partymetroid> Hello.  I have to reset my wireless everytime I restart Ubuntu.  How can I make the network manager remember my wireless information?
<Vlet> tocoam: oo-bun-too
<kelvin911> ooooo boooon tooo
<Vlet> booon?
<lorenzo_> hi, how do i listen to .rm files in hardy? I think i have downloaded all the proprietary plugins i could find, what am i missing?
<cky> tocoam: You should watch one of the videos in the /usr/share/example-content directory. It has Nelson Mandela saying Ubuntu.
<jerbear> Vlet: http://pastebin.com/d2cd21aee
<cky> Vlet: Yes, boon.
<kelvin911> lorenzo_: mplayer
<Vlet> !realplayer | lorenzo_
<ubottu> lorenzo_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<X_o> how I can format all partition I have on my hard drive made buy ubuntu
<tocoam> Vlet: 'bun' pronounced as in 'hot-cross bun'?
<X_o> ??
<lorenzo_> Vlet, kelvin911, thanks!
<phiqtion> anybody knows how can i integrate virtualbox in my gnome desktop? (i want the windows to be in the gnome taskbar and such)
<ringer> kelvin911: thanks a ton
<drivetrax> virtual box not a windows manager..
<ringer> kelvin911: it worked perfectly
<cky> tocoam: No, not like bun, more like boon.
<secleinteer> phiqtion: can't be done
<secleinteer> ssssssssooo, has anyone tried running wubi in wine?
<kelvin911> ringer: make sure u have add those 2 list in repos
<cky> tocoam: "Look at /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg"
<ringer> kelvin911: i only added one thing in the repos
<tocoam> cky: ok, for the last time, it should be 'oo boon too', right?
<phiqtion> secleinteer: someone once mentioned it could, why cant it be done?
<X_o> how I can format all partition I have on my hard drive made buy ubuntu ??
<cky> tocoam: Yes.
<tocoam> thks
<kelvin911> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main
<kelvin911> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main
<cky> tocoam: Stress on the second syllable.
<jerbear> Vlet: any ideas?
<kelvin911> ringer: make sure u add those two
<secleinteer> phiqtion: because it would require integration with the window manager, and would tie it to a certain DE
<Vlet> jerbear: over my head.. you should post that link along with your question to the general room (not just to me) or seek out the ssh people (maybe #ssh exists?)
<Gwildor> does anyone know why dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg wouldnt list any video options?
<phitau> hi, my 4GB flash drive won't pickup in ubuntu. it doesn't even show up in /dev
<r00723r0> Where are Pidgin log files stored?
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<Gwildor> r00723r0:  check ~/.pidgin
<amenado> whose got Xen working? which version do you have running as I can not even create initrd.img with 2.6.16 .. i tried the livecd-xen and it didnt like my video either..
<r00723r0> Gwildor, the directory does not exit.
<r00723r0> *exist
<ringer> kelvin911: okay, they are both added now
<kelvin911> ringer: is your weather applet working?
<ringer> kelvin911: ill check
<MachinTrucChose> I have a .sh script that has the following permissions: -rwxr-xr-x     . All the files it uses have r--   , with the exception of the executable which has r-x . Why isn't this enough to be able to run this program as non-root?
<wilrecar> phitau: does your usb wxrk?
<kelvin911> ringer: i think u need to upgrade it in order for it to work
<airstrike> does anyone know how to export a presentation from OpenOffice to a format that will display my custom fonts in any computer? (like .pps to open in powerpoint, perhaps)
<kelvin911> ringer: which theme u using?
<MachinTrucChose> airstrike: PDF
<phitau> wilrecar: i just bought it at walmart. it shows up in "lsusb" as Bus 005 Device 007: ID 0781:5406 SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro 4GB Flash Drive
<tocoam> i am running debian. i have one partition in a backup drive. can i install ubuntu onto it?
<airstrike> i want it interactive
<kelvin911> ringer: find any good looking theme and icon set?
<MachinTrucChose> ah
<airstrike> clickable
<argos__> hello. can anyone tell me how to uninstall 'runit'. I'm unable of booting in ubuntu...
<MachinTrucChose> in that case, no...but I think there's a way to embed the fonts in the presentation. Or is that in MS Office?
<MachinTrucChose> google "embed fonts open office"
<veenified> Can anyone help me figure out how to play TS (Transport Stream  .ts ) videos in Ubuntu 8.04?
<ringer> kelvin911: using Mire created by Breakage (found it on deviantart), and icon set Black-white 2 neon
<BubbleTea> I need help on my Virtual BOx what i need to set up for my user settings.
<kelvin911> ringer: when u run openoffice move the mouse to its title bar see if u have it flicking?
<ringer> kelvin911: you?
<Gwildor> anyone have any idea why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt give me any display options....only keyboard?
<kelvin911> ringer: i am using Aero-Aqua Mix Wise
<arbir> hello ringer
<kelvin911> ringer: created by perfectska04
<argos__> what can I do about runit? Is there a way to recover ubuntu?
<phitau> Gwildor: if you're using an ATI card, you can use aticonfig
<argos__> from windows
<ringer> kelvin911: nope, no flicking.  is that aero a vista look alike?
<ringer> arbir hello
<wilrecar> phitau: i think there is a tut about adding mountpoints
<kelvin911> it is kinda aero + aqua
<Gwildor> phitau: sadly, trident cyberblade
<kelvin911> ringer: like half vista halk osx
<airstrike> apparently there is no way
<kelvin911> ringer: half
<airstrike> which sucks big time.
<arbir> ringer... i removed and reinstalled rhythmbox and now i dont see the icon in my start menu
<BubbleTea> I need help on Virtual Box  how i set up for my user settings.
<arbir> ringer.. i have done all the killall -gnomepanel
<ringer> kelvin911: lol i hate vista. osx is okay, but i love having my ubuntu origionality
<arbir> ringer: i have also rebooted my machine
<tocoam> is ubuntu being used commercially?
<kelvin911> ringer: thats the best osx look alike which i like
<arbir> arbir: uses original Ubutnu with Tango icons
<tonyyarusso> tocoam: of course.
<ringer> arbir: i have no clue to be honest. i am very new to ubuntu.  sorry!
<tocoam> tonyyarusso: examples?
<kelvin911> ringer: i also hate vista theme too but only the transparent part of the title bar look like vista aero
<arbir> anybody can help me with Rhythmbox
<tonyyarusso> tocoam: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mystory
<kelvin911> ringer: everything else is osx liked
<BubbleTea> I need help on Virtual Box  how i set up for my user settings.
<tonyyarusso> tocoam: wait, that's the submission info.  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/casestudies
<phitau> wilrecar: i know how to mount; the flash drive doesnt even show up in /dev, but it shows up in lsusb
<argos__> ANYONE HEARD ABOUT RUNIT???
<ringer> kelvin911: oh that is kind of nice.  i just found it on gnomelook
<kelvin911> ringer: and i also got a cute fantastic 4 wallpaper
<tocoam> tonyyarusso: thks, will check on it.
<Deags> hello in need of a lil help is it possible to have the gsm codec in my linux enviroment?
<ringer> kelvin911: lol i am still using the hardy default.  ill switch to match my emerald theme soon enough
<BubbleTea> I need help on Virtual Box  how i set up for my user settings.
<tonyyarusso> tocoam: also, google for it - lots of stories about adoption, particularly among governments and schools in Europe and South America.  Granted, you'll only hear about a tiny fraction of the places using it.
<Gwildor> phitau: try this : sudo cfdisk /dev/sda** or however usb devices are recognized for you...see what happens
<tocoam> tonyyarusso: ok.
<ringer> kelvin911: btw the weather applet doesnt have canada?
<BubbleTea> I need help on Virtual Box  how i set up for my user settings.
<kelvin911> ringer: http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fanstastuxfour2sxgabp4.jpg
<psyco> Hey I am trying to install a program,
<kelvin911> ringer: what do u mean?
<psyco> and  after running ./configure I get, "checking for C compiler default output name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Deags> !gsm
<ubottu> Factoid gsm not found
<phitau> Gwildor: that's the problem, it's not recognized in "/dev"
<tocoam> tonyyarusso: would you recommend switching from debian to ubuntu?
<ringer> kelvin911: well i am looking for my location, but there are no canadian cities, only american
<kelvin911> ringer: really?
<tonyyarusso> tocoam: Depends on the application most likely, but ultimately that would likely come down to personal preference.
<kelvin911> ringer: i got vancovuer
<kelvin911> vancouver
<MachinTrucChose> green file in LS in console = executable?
<kelvin911> ringer: did u upgrade?
<ringer> kelvin911: LMAO at the wallpaper.   i cant seem to get ontario
<tonyyarusso> MachinTrucChose: I believe that's how it's set up by default, yes.
<Deags> ﻿is it possible to use the gsm 6.1 audio codec on linux if so how ?
<ringer> kelvin911 how do i upgrade?
<tocoam> tonyyarusso: ubuntu has shorter release cycle. do you consider that a big advantage over debian?
<tonyyarusso> tocoam: depends on the application and your preference.
<ringer> kelvin911: i installed those links into the repos
<ToddEDM> so guys, i was wondering if someone could help me get connected to my MShome network
<tonyyarusso> psyco: what are you compiling?
<kelvin911> in synaptic upgrade awn-extras-applets-trunk
<psyco> tonyyarusso: A program called Frameworks for stop motion animation
<kelvin911> ringer: in synaptic upgrade awn-extras-applets-trunk
<MachinTrucChose> thanks
<TaRDy> i resized my laptops main OS partition and installed ubuntu on the freed space, but now it will only boot to the laptop's recovery partition from grub
<tonyyarusso> psyco: do you have build-essential installed?
<psyco> lol dunno tonyyarusso, i'll check
 * Pelo is realy starting to worry about his hardware 
<kelvin911> ringer: this is also cool http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=72089heroesblacksxganm9.jpg
<ringer> kelvin911: to upgrade, do i just mark for reinstall?
<SexyGirl> can someone help me
<ToddEDM> !networking
<kelvin911> ringer: no mark up upgrade
<ubottu> Factoid networking not found
<Pelo> SexyGirl, what with ?
<kelvin911> ringer: what version u r using?
<ToddEDM> !mshome
<ubottu> Factoid mshome not found
<Pelo> SexyGirl, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<BubbleTea> I need help on Virtual Box  how i set up for my user settings.
<kelvin911> ringer: mine is 0.3.1~bzr479-hardy1-1
<Kevin_openworld> Hello
<Pelo> BubbleTea, ask in #vbox
<tyler> hello
<Kevin_openworld> I just installed Ubuntu in side of windows vista
<ringer> kelvin911: yep i have the same one
<Kevin_openworld> Did a reboot
<kelvin911> ringer: what city was it?
<Kevin_openworld> How do i open it?
<SexyGirl> well im running Windows Vista and im having problems with my Windows Live Messenger what do i do ?
<Pelo> Kevin_openworld, you should get a menu when you boot
<TaRDy> i resized my laptops main OS partition and installed ubuntu on the freed space, but now it will only boot to the laptop's vista recovery partition from grub (Thinkpad T61p)
<kelvin911> SexyGirl: whats problem?
<kelvin911> SexyGirl: are u a girl or guy?
<jrib> SexyGirl: ask in ##windows for windows help, this channel is only for ubuntu support
<ringer> kelvin911: looking for windsor
<SexyGirl> kelvin911 im a girl
<drivetrax> Deags,  ?
<Kevin_openworld> let me reboot
<kelvin911> SexyGirl: what is the problem?
 * Pelo is pretending to be a 13 year old girl
<Deags> drivetrax: sup
<Kevin_openworld> I did see some thing but it was only typeing
<hisingh1> sup
<Kevin_openworld> like in cmd
<drivetrax> http://www.freshports.org/multimedia/win32-codecs/
<kelvin911> SexyGirl: try the msn from www.mess.be
<airstrike> Pelo, hey there, wanna cyber?
<Pelo> airstrike, not realy
<airstrike> jk
<Gwildor> TaRDy: possibly edit /boot/grub/menu.lst..... look for the windows area, change (hda0,0) to (hda0,1)
<Gwildor> TaRDy: try that...brb
<bobboy> lmao @ Pelo & airstrike
<drivetrax> Deags,  freeBSD
<phitau> wow, now my external HD nor this new flash drive work.
<ToddEDM> help connecting to my MShome network... please
<tdawgedogg> hey guys i have a GB network but only getting MB network speeds do i need certain linux drivers for my nic card or soemthing?
<psyco> tonyyarusso: THANKS
<tonyyarusso> :)
<drivetrax> Deags,  -- you see Mplayer
<Deags> drivetrax: i dont get it sry im still kinda new
<kelvin911> ringer: i got windsor, CA
<kelvin911> ringer: windsor is 33 degrees?????
<hisingh1> headphones dont work
<hisingh1> anyone
<ringer> kelvin911: i think that is cali.
<kelvin911> oh
<ringer> lol, its about 14 here
<tdawgedogg> hey guys i have a GB network but only getting MB network speeds do i need certain linux drivers for my nic card or soemthing?
<kelvin911> ringer: strange cant find windsor, ON
<ringer> kelvin911: its about 14 here
<Deags> drivetrax: what am i  suposed to do there
<kelvin911> ringer: maybe it is small town?
<hisingh1> hey anyone know how to use irc
<hisingh1> i m noob
<airstrike> tdawgedogg, try googling your card model and ubuntu
<timboy> i've created a bash script. How do I create a launcher to it?
<hisingh1> hello
<ringer> kelvin911: when i find toronto it says Toronto, Canada.  windsor is Windsor, CA.  so its not the same
<drivetrax> Deags,  -- it seems.. as I looked today.. for this, that the repositories may not exactly have the gsm.. but gstreamer offers up similar
 * Pelo 's fans are going nuts,  they have a max speed of 2500 rpm and they are now apparently running at 2934 rpm , this is ridiculous
<kelvin911> ringer: maybe u try closest city
<kelvin911> ringer: where is windsor??
<ringer> kelvin911: it is small, but i had screenlets that worked
<hisingh1> toronto
<hisingh1> windsor
<tdawgedogg> airstrike: done that lol i have a biostar tfroce 550....no biostar linux drivers at all...i want full gb network speeds...do u think this could be hte problem?
<kelvin911> ringer: try toronto then
<ringer> kelvin911: about 4h from toronto.  actually detroit mi would work
<hisingh1> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<hisingh1> bite me
<airstrike> have you checked the manufacturer's website?
<phitau> holy crap, random. i kept restarting hal. plugged in my flash drive expecting it now to do anything, and there popped up nautilus with a folder view of Documents, System and LaunchU3.exe :)
<drivetrax> Deags,  -- however, with source, a person might try to make and compile.. to get there
<TaRDy> Gwildor, I have tried that before and it still goes to the recover and repair part
<tonyyarusso> ringer: Depends what time of day you drive :)
<airstrike> and yes, i would blame the drivers first
<Pelo> hisingh1, try on the other side of the river,  detroit is it ?
<kelvin911> ringer: in the east i only know toronto
<ringer> kelvin911: this is true. lol
<kelvin911> ringer: montreal
<Deags> drivetrax : well i am running ventrilo through wine and the server i am on is using gsm 6.1 codec
<kelvin911> ringer: and waterloo
<tdawgedogg> airstrike: what if they dont make drivers for my mobo....am i fuqed?
<ringer> kelvin911: yea ill go with detroit michigan, and just set it to metric
<kelvin911> ringer: metric ftw
<kelvin911> ringer: dont understand why american uses F
<drivetrax> Deags,  -- the server BSD?
<Pelo> kelvin911,  you like metric ?  change your nick
<kdubois> detroit++
<airstrike> there could be open-source drivers out there, but those aren't always on par with the manufacturer-supported windows drivers
<phiqtion> how can i encode videos like in Nero Vision in linux?
<kelvin911> Pelo: i just think using F as temp is stupid
<drivetrax> right airstrike
<ringer> kelvin911: okay it says 14 c. im good.   yeah i never understood why there are different units.  even with money, dollars vs. pounds vs euros
<gdi2k> where on IRC could I find someone that knows a lot about mdadm?
<mrpockets> yoi
<mrpockets> yo
<mrpockets> what do i burn .DAA with in Ubuntu"
<drivetrax> Deags,  airstrike  - codecs are similar
<kelvin911> ringer: money makes sense because of different country
<airstrike> phiqtion, there is a very powerful tool called 'transcode'. takes a little bit of getting used to, but it can transcode any formats back and forth
<airstrike> phiqtion, you can get it with: sudo apt-get install transcode
<kelvin911> ringer: but watching american news, 97 degrees?
<kelvin911> i dont know how hot that is?
<airstrike> phiqtion, be sure to read the manpages thoroughly (man transcode) after installing
<dmsuperman> I have a 7GB tar of my entire disk. I only want to get /var/lib/mysql folder out of it, however when I open it it takes forever to load because it has to load the entire 7GB file. Is there an easier way to get just that folder out?
<kelvin911> ringer: 65 degrees??
<ringer> kelvin911: its fucking melting!!!!
<phiqtion> airstrike: i want to put the HD video of gears of war 2 onto a dvd
<kelvin911> ringer: no they uses F
<Pelo> kelvin911, roughtly 37°C ,
<Deags> i know this is prolly been dun i just wish someone would tell me how
<kelvin911> Pelo: what about 60?
<ringer> kelvin911: lol i know forgot my /joke
<kelvin911> Pelo: 50?
<kelvin911> Pelo: dont even know i just bother find out
<psyco> I hate it when shit melts
<ringer> kelvin911 i know that 32c is 100f
<Pelo> kelvin911, I'm not that good,   96 is body temp in F ,
<airstrike> phiqtion, oh, try one of the disc burning apps.. i wouldn't know which one to recommend though
<airstrike> drivetrax, yeah, but then again codecs can be a pain in windows too
<kelvin911> ringer: no 100F is 37C
<kelvin911> ringer: thats all i knoe
<kelvin911> know
<ringer> kelvin911: sorry, yes thats right, my bad
<Pelo> in anycase , this is a bit off topic
<mad_> slt
<Pelo> later folks
<didrik> testing
<kelvin911> ringer: does the trash can icon work for u?
<airstrike> phiqtion, try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-cinelerra-in-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon.html#%7CLinux
<airstrike> phiqtion, if none of your current apps will do the trick, that one should
<kelvin911> ringer: i mean trash applet
<phiqtion> airstrike: thx
<psyco> tonyyarusso:
<psyco> tonyyarusso: I got this tar:/home/sean/Downloads/Internet/frameworks-0.3.7.tar.gz/frameworks-0.3.7
<psyco> damn
<drivetrax> Deags,  - well.. I got Mplayer, I got all the gstreamer packages, and I went and loaded an AVI file.. it played a while, then dropped out.  As for Non-Linear editors, Kino , for me, is too complicated to make/compile/install, or whatever.. so I go looking for all the editors.. mencoder, ffmpeg, etc.. even odd ball ones, and get back to cinellera.. whatever that is..
<ringer> kelvin911: well it shows up. but there is no trash inside, when really there are 11 items
<psyco> tonyyarusso: sec pastebin
<kelvin911> ringer: becasue stupid hardy changes everything
<CTho> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Ubuntu_8.04.png that's butt-ugly
<CTho> no icons anywhere?  even in the panel at the top?
<ringer> kelvin911: but i can click it and 'wallah' there are my 11 items
<kelvin911> ringer: the light weight trash applet works but the icon wont change to full
<tonyyarusso> CTho: that's just the background image..
<CTho> is that uploaded by microsoft as a smear campaign, or does someone think their customized setup actually looks nice?
<psyco> tonyyarusso: ./configure got me to here: http://pastebin.com/m21ecfbff
<CTho> tonyyarusso: the background is fine.  i'm complaining about the panel
<CTho> tonyyarusso: where's the canonical / ubuntu icon that should be next to applications?
<ringer> kelvin911: so it always stays empty no matter what?
<tonyyarusso> CTho: there are icons.
<kelvin911> ringer: because hardy changes the trash from .Trash to somewhere else
<CTho> why does it say "tux" in the top?
<tonyyarusso> CTho: don't know where that image is from.
<kelvin911> ringer: yes always empty i mean the icon
<kelvin911> ringer: its kinda suck
<tonyyarusso> CTho: I think the "tux" part is the fast user switcher applet.
<kelvin911> ringer: so i add the trash in gnome panel anyway
<CTho> tonyyarusso: i think someone should replace that screenshot with one that actually looks friendly
<tonyyarusso> CTho: so do it
<CTho> i'm still on 7.10
<CTho> and my desktop is a mess
<tonyyarusso> psyco: check the readme
<ringer> kelvin911: yeah, i have both now. ill keep it this way i think.  how many lauchers/applets do you have in total?
<psyco> tonyyarusso: ok
<kelvin911> ringer: 4
<Gwildor> does anyone happen to know why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt give any display options, only keyboard?
<kelvin911> ringer: i have the show desktop, weather, calender, and trash
<arrow> When my pc is connected to my LAN it slows everyone else's internet connection to nearly nothing, but does not affect my computer.  Any ideas?\
<CTho> tonyyarusso: http://ubuntu.sabza.org/wp-content/ubuntu-hardy-heron-1.png is much nicer, for example.
<tonyyarusso> ringer: 29 :)
<ringer> where do you keep your firefox and pidgin lol
<tonyyarusso> CTho: why are you telling me?
<kelvin911> 29?
<kelvin911> why do u need so many?
<CTho> tonyyarusso: because you replied
<CTho> and didn't seem to see why i thought that particular image was bad
<Hammer89> anyone know if it's possible to get 3D acceleration running on an ATI Radeon Xpress 200m in Ubuntu 8.04?
<tonyyarusso> kelvin911: saves time digging if I can just put them around the perimeter.
<psyco> tonyyarusso: README had nothing of use
<jepler> CTho: If I had to speculate, I'd guess that the ubuntu and firefox icons have been removed from that screenshot because they are trademarks and the goal was to have a clearly unencumbered image.
<tonyyarusso> Hammer89: Not likely.  If it is, you'll need to use Xgl and fglrx rather than free drivers and aiglx, but even then don't count on it.
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know why "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop" might _fail_?
<tonyyarusso> psyco: :(  oh well
<ringer> yeah 29 is lots haha
<CTho> jepler: i see.  that didn't cause the Windows screenshots to look ugly though ;)
<psyco> alright
<Hammer89> ﻿tonyyarusso: alrighty... already running on fglrx
<Jonathon> im using a hadrdy heron live cd to format the hard drive, anyone know why the partition editor will not load?
<ringer> kelvin911: what icon set are you using
<Jonathon> lol no idea
<kelvin911> ringer: wait
<kelvin911> CTho: this is much nice look http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothw9.png
<cjournell09> where do i find other channels?
<kelvin911> ringer: i am using ClearlooksOSX_icons_3.0
<CTho> kelvin911: well, it's not really what the OS looks like out of the box
<emma> cjournell09, look in your clients channel list. and search for Ubuntu.
<ringer> kelvin911: boooooring lol
<jepler> CTho: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Ubuntu_8.04.png#filehistory
<tonyyarusso> cjournell09: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<emma> kelvin911, I don't think that this is the best channel for this sort of thing, you might want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<CTho> jepler: ah.  wikidorks.
<ringer> kelvin911: jk lol i usually like the light clean stuff.  but lately liking the dark
<kelvin911> ringer: any good suggestion?
<drivetrax> Deags,  - reading about Mplayer, seems back in 2006 there was a Linux ppc package for it
<kelvin911> ringer: i am tired of the dark stuffs
<kelvin911> ringer: my previous theme is dark
<linux_guy> need help with ubuntu it is very slow
<wordsmithereens>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<drivetrax> the alien is on my desktop..
<emma> kelvin911, #ubuntu is a support channel. I think that talking about screen shots or how you want to decorate it might be more for a socializing channel.
<cjournell09> i am completely new at ubuntu...anything you guys that are experienced have any cool stuff you'd like to share?
<emma> cjournell09, try #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<monestri_> Having some problems with suspending/idling. After a while of going idle the screen turns black and freezes up. Ctrl+alt+backspace seems to work, sometimes.
<ringer> kelvin911: well im using black-white 2 neon found on deviant art.  and i was using on 7.10 Glass icons http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Glass+Icons+Theme?content=32146
<tmapj> ! bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jerbear> ssh-vulnkey is showing that my client key is compromised... regenerating it does not change this... what do i do?
<linux_guy> i need help i have 256mb ram and want a fast ubuntu or xubuntu. if i downlaod ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS can i update the kernel but not gnome
<ringer> polar icons look kinda cool too
<ringer> kelvin911: polar icons look cool too http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Polar+Icons+-+Beta+1?content=50893
<emma> linux_guy, I would think you can use the alternate CD and install Linux without any DE at all.
<arbir> how can i reset my nautilis preferences ?
<ninina> Hello all
<arbir> *nautilus*
<linux_guy> i need the DE its importanat
<mythosdawn> hiya
<kevin_openworld> I am back
<kevin_openworld> It got it to run
<TaRDy> Gwildor, I have tried that before and it still goes to the recover and repair part
<drivetrax> it?
<emma> arbir, go to Places > Home Folder (this opens Nautilus) then go to Edit and Preferences.
<etheredge> Is there a firewall in ubuntu already? when im d/l the wow updates it says im behind a firewall but i cant seem to find one any help?
<kelvin911> ringer: polar look too light
<emma> etheredge, yes there is a firewall in Ubuntu already.
<kelvin911> ringer: taking a dump brb
<arbir> emma: i am not able to select my default media player. its greyed out
<ringer> kelvin911 lol take your time
<etheredge> emma, how can i disable it?
<Frogzoo> etheredge: is your router doing nat? there is a firewall, but it's all open
<kevin_openworld> What i do on ubuntu  will stay on ubutnu. right and none of my sites or email or program will show back up in window when i boot to it
<etheredge> Frogzoo, nat?
<AlsMe> hey.. I'm trying to get x11vnc working over to a xp box .. however, for some reason I keep getting "connection closed" any ideas
<sigmabetatooth> would anyone like to help me with an svideo issue
<Frogzoo> etheredge: do you have a router?
<ninina> I just installed 8.04 for the second time( the first time X locked up when using the compiz cube and the system corrupted so I guess no pretties for me ) but I was wondering what are some of the must have programs to help me get started.  I'm kinda like ok what do I do now that it works
<jerbear> ssh-vulnkey is showing that my client key is compromised... regenerating it does not change this... what do i do?
<etheredge> Frogzoo, yes i do dlink
<emma> etheredge, I'm not too familiar with the default firewall. You might try installing firestarter and using that to adjust your settings. Firestarter is a GUI for iptables.
<etheredge> Frogzoo, are ya sayin its in the router?
<drivetrax> kevin_openworld,  your windows OS does not see ext partitions, if you dual boot .. each is it's own OS
<Frogzoo> etheredge: you need to forward the bit torrent ports to the pc
<kevin_openworld> good to know
<AlsMe> hey.. I'm trying to get x11vnc working over to a xp box .. however, for some reason I keep getting "connection closed" any ideas
<kevin_openworld> also why do i get a fliker
<jerbear> ssh-vulnkey is showing that my client key is compromised... regenerating it does not change this... what do i do?
<drivetrax> kevin_openworld,  however, you can run windows with VMware, and emulate with wine
<ringer> with the awn mail applet, how do i get it to work, i had to download some parser thing, and i did that but it still doesnt work
<arbir> emma any answers for my problem ?
<jrib> jerbear: did you upgrade ssh?
<linux_guy> can you give me the command for updating the kernel and where do i get an older version of the gnome or kde desktop
<emma> What is your default media player?
<jerbear> jrib: yes
<emma> arbir,  you mean that you want to change the media player that a certain file is opened with?
<kevin_openworld> This is a little nice os
<drivetrax> kevin_openworld,  - and with vista..possibly XPsp2, run linux under windows
<jrib> jerbear: pastebin what you are seeing
<arbir> emma: i installed Rhythmbox, bit never showed up in my start menu
<arbir> emma:  now when i goto Edit - >Preferences - > Media
<kevin_openworld> I will keep windows and ubtunu by their selfs
<AlsMe> anyoneee?
<arbir> emma: mh option to set a media player is gyered out
<emma> arbir, RythmBox should already be in your applications menu.
<AlsMe> hey.. I'm trying to get x11vnc working over to a xp box .. however, for some reason I keep getting "connection closed" any ideas
<kevin_openworld> I do php and websites with mysql and things
<kevin_openworld> Is their any good tools for Ubutnu to do this
<linux_guy> can you give me the command for updating the kernel
<sigmabetatooth> does ubuntu not support s-video
<arbir> emma: no... i am teling you.. i took out rhythmbox and then re-installed and then it was gone
<drivetrax> yep
<emma> arbir, go to Applications --> Sound&Video
<arbir> emma: :-) i added it manually there now
<monestri_> Anyone know why ubuntu is freezing after long idle times?
<arbir> emma:  you can give me geek talk.. i understand :-) i am not a beginner..
<jerbear> jrib: running ssh-vulnkey is showing that my client key is compromised (~/.ssh/id_rsa)... there is nothing to paste
<drivetrax> monestri_,  what type of disk drive, it is not USB is it?
<emma> arbir, so do you want a certain type of file to be opened by RhythmBox by default?
<arbir> monestri_: check ur power settings
<arbir> emma: here let me explain
<emma> arbir, the trouble is, I am a beginner, I'm just doing my best :)
<phiqtion> god bless LINUX
<jrib> jerbear: verify you actually have a new key when you run ssh-keygen
<christoz> hello guys ...i'm having a problem on upgrading my gutsy toy hardy...
<arbir> emma: open ur Nautilius  then Edit - > Preferences - > Media
<jrib> jerbear: brb
<ChaosTheory^> Do you prefer to have a larger or a smaller font in terminal?
<arbir> emma: do you see a default media player setting in that dropdown ?
<kevin_openworld> was liunx made to look like macs?
<ChaosTheory^> Do you like to maximize window space or do you require readability?
<christoz> what files should i pastebin to you in order to help me?
<ChaosTheory^> In particular, which font and which size do you use?
<linux_guy> whats the command for ubdating linux
<Danish989> what is the difference between installing Kubuntu-desktop, kde, kde-core and kubuntu-default-settings in Ubuntu?
<AlsMe> monestri_: .. what do you mean freezing?
<AlsMe> might be someone attacking ur box
<Fritzel> does pulse have an independant volume control?
<monestri_> um, blue or black screen.
<monestri_> i thought it might be a screensaver
<Danish989> what is the difference between installing Kubuntu-desktop, kde, kde-core and kubuntu-default-settings in Ubuntu?
<jerbear> jrib: i regenerated it, but it has the same fingerprint
<emma> arbir, in the media tab there is one for CD Audio and one for Music Player which are set to RhythmBox
<monestri_> it's installed, not on a usb drive..
<arbir> emma: the music player dropdown is greyed out for me.. i cannot choose any application
<linux_guy> give me the link where i can find howto for usb install
<drivetrax> certain installs on usb.. after a while, may hang.. usually larger drives
<arbir> emma: now tell me how to fix this :-)
<drivetrax> without drivers
<emma> arbir, did you install RhythmBox with apt-get ?
<arbir> emma: yeah :-)
<drivetrax> montes be sure there is no screensaver set to on, then disable the hibernation, and check never hibernate
<emma> did you try the Add Remove thing/
<linux_guy> give me the link where i can find howto for usb install
<sigmabetatooth> well if anyone does have an ideas about s-video ports check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4953683#post4953683
<monestri_> I already turned the screensaver off
<chad> just updated to heron and now my brightness keys on my laptop don't work and the screen is *very* dim
<miwachiru> can anyone tell me why I get an 'authentication faliure' when doing su-p
<Fritzel> only in linux can you delete something, reinstall your operating system and then empty the recycling bin ><
<chad> hoped power mgmt settings would have something, but no effect ... anyone know how i can adjust the brightness?
<ldiamond> I'm getting a kernel panic when booting (iwl 2.6.25 kernel). Can any1 help me out?
<jwprox> Anyone else having problems with USB hard drives not being detected in hardy?
<monestri_> plug it in at boot jwprox
<ldiamond> no jwprox, I'm booting ubuntu on a usb hard drive.
<jwprox> monestri_: Do I have to do that every time?
<monestri_> well, i haven't found a way to do it otherwise
<ldiamond> jwprox, usually it should be mounted automatically
<jerbear> anyone else had problems authenticating via public key over ssh after the recent updates?
<monestri_> but it doesn't work for some people
<ldiamond> but you might wanna mount it manually
<jwprox> ldiamond: It did in every Ubuntu version up to this
<christoz> would you like to see my errer message?I'm having problems on upgrading
<christoz> *erro
<christoz> r
<monestri_> jwprox,  do you get something in dmesg when you plug in the usb drive?
<christoz> check this out @ http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/8562/screenshothardygk6.png
<monestri_> I don't.
<Danish989> what is the difference between installing Kubuntu-desktop, kde, kde-core and kubuntu-default-settings in Ubuntu?
<Tline> .
<jwprox> monestri_: Checking
<timboy> i'm trying to install grub on one of my pc's with windows. It has a windows xp recovery partition on it and then a windows xp partition. can someone give me a hand? I have an ubuntu live cd
<emma> arbir, maybe try doing it by finding the file type you want RhythmBox to open, right click on it, and set the "Open With" to RhythmBox. This can be done custom by looking in the /user/bin/ for the executable
<ldiamond> Danish, its all KDE instead of Gnome
<arbir> emma: that works.. fine
<christoz> what else should i upload to you?
<drivetrax> christoz,  -- did you fully update the old ubuntu?
<timboy> I had linux installed on it at one point then i resized my windows partition and now i'm stuck
<jrib> jerbear: that's not really possible.  How exactly are you generating the key?
<ldiamond> I'm getting a kernel panic when booting (iwl 2.6.25 kernel). Can any1 help me out?
<christoz> well....
<emma> arbir,  I hope I was able to help at least a little.
<arbir> emma: the problem , is, when i plug in my ipod, i want a certain application to fireup
<emma> Yeah. I hope you are able to sort it out.
<emma> I have to run to the store before it closes.
<arbir> emma: sure, you were trying your best. full credit given and appreciated
<geremy> hey all, I'm having an awful lot of trouble getting boost-python to work at all. anybody here familiar enough to give a walkthrough?
<emma> see everyone later on. best of luck arbir
<christoz> drivetrax...  idon't know iyou mean the partial upgrade
<arbir> thanksemma
<jerbear> jrib: maybe i'm not understanding... what exactly does ssh-vulnkey show?
<Slickness> im getting the "ubuntu is in low grachics mode"pop up  after i enable the ATI restriced driver,can somone help me?
<drivetrax> christoz,  - you have to fully UpDate.. then Upgrade
<christoz> should i do partial upgrade first drivetrax?
<jrib> jerbear: it shows you compromised keys.  You are using that correctly.  But I'm not sure you are generating a new key correctly since it has the same finger print.  What command are you running?
<christoz> these are the ony available
<drivetrax> christoz,  there is posts on ubuntu forums about How to Upgrade to Hardy
<jerbear> jrib: ssh-vulnkey
<christoz> drivetrax...i used to have feisty before gutsy.. ;)
<jrib> jerbear: yes, but to regenerate the key?
<ldiamond> I'm getting a kernel panic when booting (iwl 2.6.25 kernel). Can any1 help me out?
<drivetrax> then.. you KNOW what to do
<christoz> so ... i don't thing this is my problem...if you insist i 'll do it for you though
<geremy> any advice for getting boost-python to work properly?
<jerbear> jrib: ssh-genkey
<christoz> drivetrax...what's the meaning of partial upgrade?
<jrib> jerbear: ssh-keygen you mean?  Make sure you rename the old ~/.ssh/id_rsa and ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub before you use ssh-keygen
<christoz> drivetrax should i do it?
<drivetrax> christel,  -- you might resolve to clean install
<Tline> I need Java to work in firefox-2 on Hardy. I've tried several poorly described fixed around the internet, but nothing is working. Anybody know of a sure fix?
<drivetrax> er christo
<timboy> i'm trying to install grub on one of my pc's with windows. It has a windows xp recovery partition on it and then a windows xp partition. can someone give me a hand? I have an ubuntu live cd
<drivetrax> christoz,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/181762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181762 in update-manager "[Hardy] update-manager could not calculate the upgrade due to openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb" [Medium,Fix released]
<drivetrax> christoz,  you might resolve to clean install
<christoz> drinetrax...that will hurt... outs!
<christoz> drivetrax
<alien984> hello is this the right place to ask about how to intall programs on this os
<geremy> boost-python's examples do not build, it does not seem to locate Python.h, and I'm not sure how to use bjam. any help?
<timboy> i'm trying to install grub on one of my pc's with windows. It has a windows xp recovery partition on it and then a windows xp partition. can someone give me a hand? I have an ubuntu live cd
<Tline> Anybody gotten Java to work in firefox-2?
<monestri_> timboy
<monestri_> install ubuntu on a small partition
<geremy> alien984: yes it is- applications->add/remove
<monestri_> it will set up grub for you
<monestri_> easiest way I know
<ToddEDM> could someone in here please help me with connecting to my MShome network?
<alien984> me
<fonzarelli> where are network configurations stored in ubuntu?   i'm looking for the equivalent of /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ on Fedora
<o0Chris0o> !network | ToddEDM
<ubottu> ToddEDM: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<o0Chris0o> oops ingore that
<geremy> alien984: see the applications menu at the top left hand corner of the screen
<ToddEDM> lol
<o0Chris0o> ToddEDM: do you have samba installed?
<ToddEDM> yes, i believe so
<chad> i just dont get this, hardy just insists on dimming my laptop screen when it launches and i cannot get it to brighten
<o0Chris0o> your trying to do a homenetwork with a linux and windows machine?
<geremy> chad: its under power controls
<geremy> chad: also, hitting fn+f7 does it on mine
<ToddEDM> yes chris
<o0Chris0o> alright look for samba
<o0Chris0o> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<drivetrax> christoz,  -- use synaptic
<christoz> drivetrax...i have one more question...from which server should i ugrade...? from my nearest mirrot or from main server?
<o0Chris0o> brb
<Slickness> im getting the "ubuntu is in low grachics mode"pop up  on reboot after i enable the ATI restriced driver,can somone help me?
<geremy> fonzarelli: what are you looking to do? /etc/network has a lot of that stuff
<alien984> never mind i forgot how i got java working
<monestri_> Slickness,  your drivers are messed up
<Tline> chad: I had laptop dimming problems in Ubuntu at one point. I actually fixed it through BIOS. Find some brightness settings there...
<chad> geremy: nothing under power management that has any effect, and the Fnc key have no effect either
<drivetrax> christoz,  --  Gutsy openssh-server upgrade is fixed, but may take a while to mirror
<monestri_> I suggest using your backed up xorg.conf
<chad> Tline: interesting, I'll have a look there
<j3ro87> ..
<alien984> does anyone know how to install xlink on ubuntu
<alien984> ??
<fonzarelli> geremy, i'm looking for a way to add virtual interfaces - same mac address, but adding a second/third ip
<monestri_> what is xlink?
<chad> Tline: straight thing is i didn't have these issues before i upgraded
<ToddEDM> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<geremy> chad: its a bit in depth, you good with that?
<fonzarelli> geremy, in fedora, i would copy ifcfg-eth0 to ifcfg-eth0:1
<christoz> thank you drivetrax
<geremy> fonzarelli: yeah, thats in /etc/network. theres actually a great howto on it as part of the debian setup guide
<amenado> fonzarelli-> you use iproute2 tools to add secondary or tertiary ip addresses to a single physical interface
<fonzarelli> thanks geremy and amenado
<alien984> it is a xbox tunnel system where you can play with people all over the world
<alien984> i made it work on windows
<amenado> fonzarelli try to google for policy routing and advance routing to get you closer to the topic
<geremy> chad: try sudo echo 4 > /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness
<gummi> what platform does wii run on?
<alien984> but the linux download is not easy to install
<Slickness> monestri_ : my i believe my back ups are messed up from using "Envy",i have serveral of them
<monestri_> oh god
<monestri_> envy
<jtaylor13> group:question i have a laptop and a desktop and would like them to sync to be them same.how can i do this
<monestri_> well,
<monestri_> check out your oldest
<monestri_> and start from there
<monestri_> you can easily cycle through them
<monestri_> just replace it with the current xorg.cofn
<monestri_> backing up of course
<Slickness> monestri_ : i had to delete somthing to get the open source drivers working,but they give poor preformance
<yeto> hello
<yeto> anyone here??
<monestri_> I can't really help with the drivers part
<amenado> jtaylor13-> you have to define what you meant by sync, certainly not all data can be duplicated lest you're running somekind of cluster
<monestri_> I"d recommend not using envy and installing them yourself
<yeto> I need some help... do anyone of you have used TUXONICE?A
<SuperLag> So... you've got a series of SQL queries that you dump to CSV, on a daily basis. Is there anything that you guys know of that can read those CSV files, and draw pretty graphs to represent the data, like PHBs like?
<alien984> does anyone know about xlink?
<jtaylor13> amenado:what could be synched with a software
<hisingh1_> hello
<hisingh1_> help
<amenado> SuperLag-> openoffice tools like a spreadsheet can do those, not sure how good of a graph you'd like to present with csv data
<yeto> I just want to try to solve my hibernation problems w
<hisingh1_> headphone is not working right
<amenado> jtaylor13-> rsync
<andrboot> Hi stupid question.. for some reason i need to run ubuntu in "safe mode" graphics for me to have a desktop this is my chipset " GA compatible controller: S3 Inc. Trio 64 3D (rev 01)" any idea how ti fix?
<Slickness> monestri_ : thanks for your imput,i'm gonna try messing with it
<Philh> Hi, can anyone help me with mounting a large ext3 partition on a usb disk?
<yeto> hisingh.. have you searched the forums?
<Winchester> nick de3de
<SuperLag> amenado: I'm sorry. Let me add one more detail... I'm trying to do this in an automated fashion
<yeto> Philh, maybe I can help you...
<hisingh1_> yes, my prob is that i can get the headphones to work but the internal speakers wont turn off
<SuperLag> amenado: I will have crontab run bash scripts, at regular intervals, that run the SQL queries and spool the data to CSV
<Tline> Java in firefox-2 on Hardy - Anybody do it?
<Philh> yeto, cool, for some reason when i mount the partition it's only writable by root
<jtaylor13> amenado: can i get it tru add/remove software?
<Rotund> Is there a decent QT 4 theme chooser for those of us w/o KDE installed?
<hisingh1_> Philh try gksudo nautils
<amenado> SuperLag-> umm, again how much pretty-ness of a graph you need to look at, certainly several tools are out there to do graphing
<alien984> try downloading java from sun systems
<amenado> !info rsync
<hisingh1_> yes, my prob is that i can get the headphones to work but the internal speakers wont turn off
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-6ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 256 kB, installed size 512 kB
<yeto> philh.. have you tried booting the live cd and reformatting the big partition with ext3 and then putting just "/" in mount?
<Philh> hisingh1_, that doesn't solve the problem, just gives me a gui file manager interface with root privs, frowned upon
<Alumin> is there any way to install Java 1.4 in Gutsy, alongside the package version?
<Philh> yeto, this isn't a system disc, just a backup drive
<Alumin> we have an old-as-dirt remote Java KVM that only works with 1.4
<amenado> Philh-> try the manual on mounting, man mount if possible, or google for more detailed explanations
<hisingh1_> pcm is taking both headphones and internal speakers
<Philh> amenado, been there, done that, that's why i came here
<hisingh1_> my prob is that i can get the headphones to work but the internal speakers wont turn off
<hisingh1_> pcm is taking both headphones and internal speakers
<Fritzel> I was talking with someone in the winehq channel about 20 minutes ago and they seem to have gone afk, could anyone who has more knowledge about the way sound works in ubuntu (which is everyone) look at this http://pastebin.com/d1976b3de and tell me if I am missing anything on lines 19 and 20 that would keep sound from working correctly if the device is showing up correctly in my wine application?
<Philh> amenado, though admittedly i'm probably missing something obvious
<SuperLag> amenado: enough that it's readable
<amenado> Alumin-> why not? as long as you dont have them both on same CLASSPATH and PATH..ie set a different environment for your specific KVM
<etheredge> alright.... im about to give up on wow...
<drivetrax> hisingh1_,  open mixer, check pc speakers to off
<etheredge> it works for everyone else why not me!!! heh
<alien984> one last time does anyone know how to install xlink on ubuntu
<Philh> alien984, xlink?
<amenado> Philh-> if you have been there and done that, then I assume you have understood the concept of mount and fstab?
<alien984> its a xbox tunnel program
<Philh> amenado, for the most part
<hisingh1_> doesnt solve the problem
<alien984> lets people play together through the internet
<hisingh1_> pc speakers are not used at al
<n1lqj-1> hello everyone
<amenado> Philh-> narrow it down to the options user and users for the command mount
<drivetrax> hisingh1_,  is it Alsa?
<hisingh1_> yes
<drivetrax> hmm
<Philh> amenado, adding rw,user doesn't help
<yeto> tuxonice anyone??? I want to give it a try to see if I hibernate my laptop \
<drivetrax> hisingh1_,  input is set to source?
<amenado> Philh-> there is a difference between user and users...read the man pages again please
<monestri_> so is there a fix for the hibernation/suspend problem on laptops?
<jtaylor13> grow do i run this file?   rsync-3.0.3pre1.tar.gz
<monestri_> not to mention in hardy I can't idle without having display problems
<hisingh1_> input source in set to front mic
<amenado> SuperLag-> i'd say take your favorite graphing app write a script and feed it with your csv
<alien984> if you go to teamxlink.co.uk you will find out all about it
<yeto> monestri.. there are a couple of applications that could help on that... one is swsusp and the other one is tuxonice..
<jtaylor13> group: how do i install this? rsync-3.0.3pre1.tar.gz
<hisingh1_> the headphone switch doesnt work
<SuperLag> amenado: I was told MRTG would do it, but I don't think that's what it's for
<yeto> I have not been able to configure swsusp so I want to try to install tux on ice..
<amenado> !info rsync | jtaylor
<ubottu> jtaylor: rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-6ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 256 kB, installed size 512 kB
<alien984> easy to intall for windows , very confusing for linux users
<yeto> there are packages and tar files but I dont know how to install those :(
<hisingh1_> extract tar
<Fritzel> is there a channel for pulse audio?
<yeto> thats it... I suck at CLI
<hisingh1_> this is to alien984
<hisingh1_> unpack tar
<yeto> I need icons and buttons and progress bars and CONGRATULATIONS NOOB! YOU HAVE INSTALLED YOU APP! lol...
<hisingh1_> thed cd to directory containg folder
<jtaylor13> amenado: i downloaded the file not sure how to install.
<amenado> SuperLag-> well the MRTG is normally used to graph packets, but its not like you are doing 3-D graphing, just sort of snapshot right? so go ahead and use it
<hisingh1_> now type './configure; sudo make; sudo make install
<alien984> me unpack tar?
<amenado> jtaylor13-> its available from synaptic..
<tenX> hi guys
<hisingh1_> ya
<amenado> jtaylor13-> you dont need to compile one..
<yeto>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<yeto> lol
<yeto>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<alien984> what is tar and how do i unpack it
<jtaylor13> amenado: i could not find.
<drivetrax> hisingh1_,  in Alsa mixer -- did you edit, drop down and select a different sound source?
<hisingh1_> use ark, or any archiving pacage tool
<amenado> jtaylor13-> read this again
<amenado> !info rsync |jtaylor
<ubottu> jtaylor: rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-6ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 256 kB, installed size 512 kB
<Philh> amenado, think i've solved it, it was related to permissions for the root directory of the partition, nothing to do with mount options afaict
<hisingh1_> yea it didnt work
<hisingh1_> i mean i did, but problem was not fixed
<drivetrax> thinking record
<hisingh1_> ?
<drivetrax> well, if not a switch, then a record
<amenado> Philh-> you would learn later on, it is dependent on who is doing the mounting..
<drivetrax> so I looked at record
<hisingh1_> in recording tab there is capture n digital
<ToddEDM> can someone tell me how i can open smb.conf as root
<hisingh1_> both are unmuted
<ToddEDM> so i can edit it
<snewp> anyone have an idea aabout the error: no-user in oidentd?
<amenado> ToddEDM-> you have used text editors like nano, gkedit, vim ? those pretty standard tools
<tenX> the reason i show up here is for one dazzeling issue: the latest openssl weakness on debianish distros. i use those systems a lot an trusted in their reliability but since that incident i am really confused why package maintainers fool around in foreign projects code in such a deep way and wonder if there are more "specific changes" like that :(
<ToddEDM> amenado:  but how can i open it as root
<amenado> ToddEDM-> off course you have to sudo the command
<jtaylor13> amenado:it says i have it installed.how can i find it?
<monestri_> anyone having problems with ffmpeg in hardy?
<drivetrax> hisingh1_,  in Alsa mixer select edit (top) menu.. a drop down appears -- there are settings there.  Also under (file) the drop-down has 'devices' if you change device, another window opens
<amenado> jtaylor13->  whereis rsync, or which rsync
<alien984> can one of you smart people help out us not so smart end users and do a youtube tutorial on how to install xlink on ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> what is Ubuntu's equivalent for chkconfig ?
<ToddEDM> amenado:  any way without  the terminal?
<sls> how do I fix an mpeg file index?
<amenado> alien984-> am not smart, i cant assist you, besides i dont have audio nor the tools to create a video :)
<amenado> ToddEDM-> dont be afraid of the command line, make it as your friend just like google is.. :P
<hisingh1_> i have the devices, i have tried on all, to no avail
<ToddEDM> well thanks hisingh1_
<slyboots> Hi
<amenado> ToddEDM-> perhaps you start with gksudo gkedit ....you see i dont use gui much, so i cant say that command will work
<hisingh1_> po prob toddedm
<hisingh1_> no
<slyboots> Anyone any feedback on why Kismet does not seem to work on a Macbook pro in ubuntu? It uses a athos card so apparently it *should* work
<jtaylor13> amenado:it says rsync  2.6.9-6ubuntu2..can i upgrade or need to remove,how do i find were it is.
<alien984> the command line scares me
<amenado> jtaylor13-> why do you need to find where it is? are you writing a script?  i gave you hints, whereis rsync ..finds it?
<amenado> alien984-> do not be scare of it, its like a girl, you have to learn how to tame one..<wink>
<jtaylor13> amdenado: i am new to ubunu/linux.but really good on windows.need more help
<tj83> <<<  would like to ask this room 1 question... does anyone in here run an intel core 2 duo cpu in a notebook? if so... do you use cpu frequency scaling? and what is the minimum speed operable? and would you please please please pastebin your cpufreq.conf for me? i know i know thats like 4 questions , but i am desperate.
<m1r> hello
<amenado> jtaylor13-> you didnt answer me why you need to find it?
<aslan_desmondo> hi
<thx_> hey all
<jtaylor13> amenado:i don't need to.just need to know how to use it or find the icon for it.and maybe how to update it.
<alien984> lol
<tj83> ?
<amenado> jtaylor okay, another tool to help you is the manuals or man pages its called in linux.. so you can   man rsync   to get some explanations, if you have a hard time understanding it, you have to use google to find a friendlier explanations
<amenado> jtaylor13 ^^^
<m1r> i installed ubuntu studio today and saw that ubuntu studio has that nice blue line on main desktop menu like some alpha version did. is there a way to dl that package and install it ? any tips apriciated
<sls> how do I fix an mpeg file index?
<kelvin911> sls: why?
<slyboots> Anyone any idea what might be the problem with a Athos card from a Macbook pro not working in Kismet ?
<kelvin911> sls: dont need to fix it
<Philh> amenado, as far as i can tell user or users affects which users are able to mount the filesystem, does it also change the ownership of a filesystem's root directory?
<aslan_desmondo> how to read .lit file
<tj83> will someone plz confirm you can read my text.
<plexq> where do I put PPD files in the latest version of ubuntu
<hisingh1_> ppd files??
<hisingh1_> powerpoint?
<Philh> tj83, yep
<AlsMe> how do I vnc into ubuntu?
<plexq> printer driver files for cups
<amenado> Philh-> what do you exactly mean by filesystem's root directory? or are you referring to the mount point ownership?
<tj83> Philh... your the first person in the room to say ANYTHING to me all day. thanx
<Addaone> hey everyone, i'm encountering a frustrating bug trying to run the livecd of hardy
<Philh> amenado, i mean the top level directory in the filesystem being mounted
<hisingh1_> addaone what is it
<amenado> plexq somewhere around /usr/share/ppd
<Philh> tj83, heh, it can be very hit and miss around here
<Addaone> it turns out no matter what i do after about 5 minutes of running the livecd, the entire system freezes dead in its tracks
<libervisco> hard on is buggy
<doncarton> hi
<doncarton> all
<Addaone> i'm running the md4 version
<sls> kevin911, well I wnat to convert it from mpeg to mp4 and the mp4ize is not able to because it headers are broken in the mpeg file
<Addaone> *amd64
<alien984> when i type su then enter, it goes,password:,but when i try to enter my pass word the blinking line doesnt type anything
<jrib> !root | alien984
<ubottu> alien984: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<doncarton> the firefox 3 crash with message Segmentation fault ..
<alien984> anyone?
<doncarton> very often
<monestri_> well root password is easy to get
<Addaone> the mouse doesn't work, the keyboard doesn't work, the clock stops
<sls> kevin911, Anyway, google comes up with some programs fro windows but I use Linux..
<monestri_> just login via single user mode
<jrib> alien984: and even though you won't see anything being typed when you use sudo, it still is being typed.  Read the link from ubottu
<hisingh1_> may be cd, try downloading again?
<monestri_> and use passwd
<rainwalker> what is GART memory?
<jrib> !noroot | monestri_
<ubottu> monestri_: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<kelvin911> sls wine
<slyboots> alien984, Thats because its to stop anyone looking over your shoulder when you type it in.
<alien984> ooh yes , how can i do that
<kelvin911> sls: try wine
<Addaone> hisingh1_: cd check came out ok
<monestri_> well, they can do it at their own risk
<co_savirus> riskha
<Addaone> but i can try redownloading
<amenado> Philh-> if the FS you are mounting is not owned by the user, the user usually cannot mount it, therefore root has to mount it for the user
<tj83> Philh... i used to be a regular over in irc.debian.net #debian... and there are alot less folks int here but much more attentive..... left debian distro for Ubuntu... havent gotten help in this room not once.
<jrib> monestri_: of course
<monestri_> sudo wis easy enough to break ubuntu with anyway :D
<hisingh1_> cd check always says ok, i know cuz i have done it on a runed disc
<alien984> how can i get my root password
<sls> kevin911, yeah -- I was hoping for a native client and not having to resort to windows programs again..
<hisingh1_> the disk may have scratches
<jrib> alien984: read the link ubottu gave you please, it explains everything to you
<kelvin911> tj83: try #linux
<Addaone> ahh, interesting. maybe i can try downloading the alternate cd too
<rainwalker> !gart
<ubottu> Factoid gart not found
<kelvin911> tj83: or even #windows
<amenado> tj83-> perhaps you are much more knowledgeable than most of us here, so we are not able to assist..possible?
<kelvin911> tj83: sometimes people there are more friendly
<alien984> wich link please?
<hisingh1_> Addaone: what version of hard r u using
<hisingh1_> Addaone: beta?
<tj83> kelvin911... so funny....i killed my win partition for a reason.
<jrib> alien984: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Addaone> LTS, the amd64 version
<kelvin911> tj83: for what reason?
<alien984> thanks later all
<tj83> my notebook came with vista... stinks...
<slyboots> Damn, why does this not work x.x
<kelvin911> tj83: u can dual boot, no problem
<phiqtion> !cairo
<ubottu> Factoid cairo not found
<hisingh1_> Addaone: sorry, i am running intel, may be thats why my cd check might not work
<phiqtion> !screenlets
<tj83> and I am tired of MS reaching into everyones pockets.
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<tj83> i was dualbooting
<kelvin911> tj83: keep vista or xp for gaming, that's essential
<tj83> untill i realized i never booted windows
<hisingh1_> Addaone: what are u running right now?\
<monestri_> on the contrary
<monestri_> people reach into their own pockets
 * slyboots jabs his wireless card with a ICEpick
<kelvin911> tj83: u will somedays
<tj83> games are for children
<monestri_> and give microsoft* money
 * j3ro87 yawns
<Addaone> hisingh1: right now i'm on vista
<hisingh1_> Addaone: i recomend, installing windows and the wubi
<kelvin911> tj83: i never pay a penny to ms
<hisingh1_> Addaone: Then get wubi
<tj83> that makes you worst of all kelvin... linux if free for a reason
<kelvin911> hisingh1_: is wubi that good?
<hisingh1_> basicly lets you do a nice install
<tj83> morally
<kelvin911> tj83: i also run private under ubuntu
<hisingh1_> yes, and no... depends on how hardcore of a linux user you are
<Addaone> hisingh1: i considered that...is it safe or is there the underlying threat of my entire windows drive being hosed?
<tj83> Room... i apologize for getting off-topic...
<techno_freak> Addaone, it is very safe, you can install into a different partition within windows
<hisingh1_> Addaone: it is safe, try it on a small partition (maybe 4-8 gigs
<kelvin911> why u want to install ubuntu with wubi?
<Addaone> ok, it's worth a shot, thanks
<kelvin911> just make some free space and install ubuntu
<hisingh1_> kelvin911: why not
<hisingh1_> kelvin911: why not
<kelvin911> hisingh1_: why yes?
<d[X_X]b> anyone know a dopewars game in linux
<techno_freak> kelvin911, most windows users are afraid to make a free space and install, and that's why wubi was born
<kelvin911> i guess if they are afraid then just run the liveCD
<kelvin911> or stay with windows
<kelvin911> messing with windows isnt good idea
<co_savirus> skha
<fiyawerkin> Does anyone else have issues copying folders via gvfs / ftp?
<techno_freak> kelvin911, installing with wubi != messing with windows
<hisingh1_> kelvin911: cuz its safe (you can recover easily), latest version (hardy) intriped in alpha so ya, and best of all, you can do all that you need to do without screwing up ur whole computer
<fiyawerkin> I can copy files fine, but if i try a folder, if fails with file unavailable
<tj83> whats with all the windows talk in here? maybe kelvin911 should heed his own advice on #windows
<superdood> lol
<techno_freak> heh
<fiyawerkin> I've seen other users with the same issue as well
<kelvin911> tj83: we r talking wubi not windows
<hisingh1_> ohhh i smell windows hatred!!
<kelvin911> windows isnt that bad
<superdood> depends which windows we're talking about
<tawd> can someone help me?  i'm trying to configure a dial-up connection for my ubuntu laptop (i live in the sticks) what does it mean by "enter your DNS address" ?
<Vratha> you know, i really can't remember how to check if the drive in my system is a DVD burner or not.  which file in /proc do i read to get this information
<kelvin911> windows NT
<hisingh1_> well, vista... not my definition of "wow"
<tj83> <--- actually agrees with kelvin911.... the software isnt that bad....... its the moral point behind it
<techno_freak> tawd, does your ISP provide you with a DNS?
<kelvin911> tj83: who cares moral?
<tawd> techno_freak, no
<techno_freak> tawd, else use 4.2.2.2
<kelvin911> tj83: as long as it works
<hisingh1_> Compiz fusion from git (i mean with freewins, atlantis 2 ... cube addons) that is WOW
<tj83> i like to think some of us do
<tawd> techno_freak, thanks
<taggartbg42> so, i'm trying to shrink my windows partition, it has about 16GiB of unused space, and i'm trying to shrink 10 gigs off the right side in order to install ubuntu there...yet every time i try to shrink it i get an error: "ERROR: Extended record needed (1032 > 1024), not yet supported!
<taggartbg42> Please try to free less space."  How would I go about fixing that, any ideas?
<linuxiscool277> hey i just got my internet working in hardy whats a way to get audio and video codecs installed
<techno_freak> taggartbg42, did you defragment your partition?
<kelvin911> taggartbg42: partiton magic
<d[X_X]b> http://cootwars.sourceforge.net/
<hisingh1_> what software ru talking about...tj83 with all the incompatabilities with visat i dont know
<Vratha> oh, excellent; i found the info in /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info
<kelvin911> taggartbg42: run cclean
<hisingh1_> + vist a= mem hog
<kelvin911> taggartbg42: defrag hd
<kelvin911> taggartbg42: then run partition magic
<Vratha> now, what is the name of a good CLI burning program again?
<techno_freak> Vratha, cdrecord
<jester7> if i install kubuntu-desktop, does it to ANYTHING to my gnome at all?
<Vratha> techno_freak: ah, that's the one; thanks :-D
<taggartbg42> kelvin: ok, awesome, so what exactly is the defrag command in linux?
<kelvin911> vista sucks its ture
<kelvin911> true
<tj83> hisingh1... ya vista is still very buggy.... as was XP in its first days... i just dump microsoft completely
<techno_freak> jester7, it might change the splash screen to kubuntu one
<tritium> jester7: yes, it'll add a bunch of kde apps to your menus
<hisingh1_> there is no defrag command in linux
<hisingh1_> it is awsome that way
<Sazpaimon> alright now, before I begin, let me first say I honeslty dont care what happens to the OS on the hard drive if it cannot be repaired
<taggartbg42> oh, so just pop into windows and defrag?
<tritium> taggartbg42: no need to defrag
<kelvin911> hisingh1_: i think there is defrag in linux
<Sazpaimon> that said, so i was attempting to convert a debian install to ubuntu, problem number 1
<fiyawerkin> taggartbg42, there is no ext3 defrag
<superdood> no need to defrag
<kelvin911> hisingh1_: but no one uses it
<techno_freak> taggartbg42, use your Windows defragment tool
<taggartbg42> fiyawerkin: it's NTFS
<jester7> techno_freak: tritium:  if i uninstall will it go back to normal?
<hisingh1_> i agree microsoft sucks if you dont have the hardware
<Sazpaimon> everything was going fine
<taggartbg42> and what exactly is cclean?
<tritium> jester7: it should, yes
<techno_freak> jester7, you can change the splash screen to ubuntu back again
<fiyawerkin> taggartbg42, ah sorry
<Sazpaimon> but in my rush, i accidently pressed up on the terminal too many times, and selected "reboot"
<phiqtion> does screenlets run under HARDY?
<hisingh1_> try running vista with 1 gig ram
<Sazpaimon> in the middle of installing all the dkpks
<chipbuddy> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<chipbuddy> !ide
<techno_freak> jester7, its just a couple of commands job
<ubottu> Factoid ide not found
<errpast> anyone know a good widget to show me sys temp in Gnome?
<fiyawerkin> ext4 includes defrag utility i believe
<CaptainMorgan> what is Ubuntu's equivalent for chkconfig ?
<tritium> Please remember that MS bashing is offtopic.
<Vratha> anyone use anything other than hostapd to turn their Atheros-based system into an AP?
<hisingh1_> kelvin911: there is no need then
<kelvin911> someone shows me actually if u have more than 4 GB ram and with killer machine, vista runs faster then XP with same hardware
<errpast> I'm sick of running of commanline script to grep it from proc
<tj83> taggartbg42..... sorry... xp or vista? vista can shrink a partition in computer management....
<Sazpaimon> fffffffffffff, i should probably wait for this chat to die down
<jester7> techno_freak: thanks.  i just wanted to make sure it didn't go f'ing with my settings where i'd have to fight to get gnome going again
<taggartbg42> tj83: xp :-\
<errpast> And my stupid dell 5150 runs SO hot
<ringer> kelvin911: how was the deuce?
<fiyawerkin> anyone else have problems or even try to copy folders via ftp on the new gvfs?
<monestri_> vista fater than xp?
<techno_freak> jester7, sure you won't what you have will remain untouched, you will just get extra things
<kelvin911> ringer: the deuce is hard solid
<CaptainMorgan> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<phiqtion> does screenlets run under HARDY?
<fiyawerkin> phiqtion, yes
<taggartbg42> so, two questions really quickly, what exactly is cclean, and why is partition magic better than GParted?
<hisingh1_> kelvin911: To get 4 gig plus you need vista ultimate (the biggest mem hog of them all + the ammnt of harddrive space it takes)
<kelvin911> monestri_: yes if u have more than 4GB ram and newest hardware
<tj83> ya there is a way , unsure how in linux... but best to do as already said.. defrag in windows and then you can let Ubuntu install shrink it.
<phiqtion> fiyawerkin: what package?
<kelvin911> errpast: i have 5150 too
<ringer> kelvin911: lol good to hear. got a QQ for ya.  in ff3 you know how when you start typing a url it comes up with suggestions, how do i stop that
<walkman79> Hi all
<techno_freak> taggartbg42, partition magic is better than gparted?
<kelvin911> errpast: u need to clean the cpu fan like every 2 weeks
<monestri_> so can anyone tell me why ubuntu hangs after idling for 10+ minutes?
<errpast> kelvin911, it makes me crazy.  I have cleaned it up.
<taggartbg42> techno_freak: people were saying to use partition magic earlier
<CaptainMorgan> thought that 2.6.24-17 was just released.. yea? I'm still using ..16 and I've got the sources enabled in Synaptic.. any ideas?
<kelvin911> ringer: i dont use ff
<monestri_> and if there's a solution for laptop hibernation/suspend problems.
<fiyawerkin> phiqtion, i   screenlets                      - Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME
<techno_freak> taggartbg42, they are equally good, i have used both
<ringer> kelvin911: opera?
<phenom|zZz> gentoo or ubuntu, what ya'll think ?
<kelvin911> ringer: opera is the best browser
<tj83> the ubuntu install will shrink it for you "using gparted"
<hisingh1_> gparted = best partition editor
<gummi> ubuntu imo
<techno_freak> ringer, just ask it not to remember urls ie history=0
<errpast> kelvin911, it's really weird. Sometimes it runs cool Sometimes really hot. It doesn't correlate to obvious things. I've tried external fans, different fenting. right now, I have removed the keyboard and flashing, and use usb keyboard
<taggartbg42> ok, so, pop into XP, defrag, run this cclean (still not sure what that is) then GParted should be able to shrink the partition?
<tritium> kelvin911: opinion
<hisingh1_> anyone reed A tale of 2 cities??
<kelvin911> errpast: u just need to take out the keyboard and blow the dust out every month at least
<walkman79> I need help. Does anyone have experience running utorrent on ubuntu?
<techno_freak> hisingh1_, am afraid you are going to get an offtopic warning :P
<tenX> since the latest security issue regarding openssl i am really disappointed about debian/ubuntu package maintaining :(
<errpast> kelvin911, I've got keyboard open. It's not too dusty. But I've never used forced air. I should do that. It really doesn't look too dirty
<Sazpaimon> walkman79, apt-get install wine
<hisingh1_> ok
<Killeroid> hi, can anyone tell me where ff3-beta 5 's plugins are stored in ubuntu?
<GirlRiver> Can anyone help with a Firefox question ? I am running firefox 3 on Ubuntu. How do I force it to launch the Quicktime Player plugin instead of Totem ?
<tj83> taggartbg42.... all you have to do is defrag from xp put the unbuntu cd in load it and allow the install app to shrink it for you.
<kelvin911> errpast: try to uses something to make your desktop not contacting the table
<CaptainMorgan> I have the ..17 installed via Synaptic.. but uname -a is returning .16... how do I change this?
<techno_freak> tenX, it happens now and then when you are in a huge community
<errpast> kelvin911, I think there is an issue with the heat sink and sink grease. Anyway, I've got a hp nc6400 on order.
<tenX> hisingh1_: you already know that gparted boot disk? its awesome
<kelvin911> errpast: make more rooms at the bottom of the laptop that helps a lot
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, you booted in with the 16 kernel?
<tritium> CaptainMorgan: you have to reboot to use a new kernel
<errpast> kelvin911, ya, I've got about a 2 inch clearance, WITH an external fan running.
<taggartbg42> tj83: awesome, thanks, i'm off
<hisingh1_> tenX: too true
<ringer> kelvin911: watching videos is crap in opera for me
 * emma *smiles*
<tenX> techno_freak: well i think its not that simple to explain. the maintainers got into areas of code they should never have messed with
<tj83> see ya. taggartbg42
<superdood> @walkman: I heard utorrent runs well under wine
<kelvin911> ringer: what video?
<hisingh1_> GUY WITH FIREFOX problem
<DjSerkan> Hi
<kyleky> How can I rewrite "RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://site2.com/~userftp/kv/$1 [P,L]" to mirror the content, (not change url/location bar)
<DjSerkan> :)
<kelvin911> ringer: try 9.5 beta
<errpast> kelvin911, it's nice and cool now. go figure. With exact same setup a few hours ago, I was at 70C. Now it is 38C. Room temp is maybe 1 or 2 cooler
<ringer> kelvin911 any on youtube
<kelvin911> ringer: 9.27 + linux + flash = crappy
<errpast> kelvin911, anyway, I cna live with it.
<CaptainMorgan> tritium, I've rebooted many times... they're both installed.. according to synaptic... techno_freak
<errpast> kelvin911, do you run a widget that shows temp?
<yotux> pidgin freezing
<CaptainMorgan> maybe not.. I'll try it
<monestri_> Can anyone help with problems involving hibernation/suspend/idling for long periods of time. Symptoms include freezing/hanging, missing mouse pointers. Running 8.04 on a laptop 32bit.
<dubby> hey anyone here have experience with openswan and webmin
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, when you reboot does it show up in the boot menu list?
<kelvin911> ringer: 9.5beta + newest flash on linux = good
<_kavOOr_> hi, can anyone like me to the tutorial that teaches how to boot the ubuntu iso from usb  ?
<Sazpaimon> jeez, does this channel ever have a moment of silence?
<errpast> yotux, I've had Pidgin problems over the past 6 months.
<tj83> <---loves Gkrellm for temps
<tritium> Sazpaimon: no
<dubby> im trying to learn how to create a l2tp vpn
<kelvin911> errpast: u mean on 5150?
<Sazpaimon> I can tell
<walkman79> superdood, I have utorrent running but some of my torrents get this error : "too many files". I've read something about changing the limit with ulimit -n
<CaptainMorgan> techno_freak, it didn't.. but I just checked my uptime and I may have forgotten to reboot.. brb
<tenX> hisingh1_: how can distribution related changes mess with a libraries random number generator?? that is f* up
<techno_freak> Sazpaimon, check back after some 4/5 hours from now :P
<errpast> kelvin911, yes, I have Dell 5150
<dmsuperman> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu, is there a good list somewhere that I could consult as far as standard things I want to install? So far I have Xchat, build-essential, and msttcorefonts, but I don't remember the package for things like mp3 playback, and the latest flash, and so on
<kelvin911> errpast: i didnt install ubuntu on my 5150
<Marfi> anyone know how to use an older version of a driver? namely the nvidia driver
<kelvin911> errpast: i run xp on it
<Sazpaimon> I'll just give out my issue again now
<errpast> kelvin911, oh. I see.
<yotux> errpast -- using xubuntu and trying to figure out where the problem was
<tritium> tenX: it didn't.  It messed with the *seeding* of it
<kelvin911> errpast: and i install the temp control for 5150
<dmsuperman> Marfi, download the driver, and install it
<walkman79> wow, I can't read anything
<cjournell09_> if i install ubuntu...will that mean that i get rid of my Windows OS for good...or is there some way that i can access it too?
<linuxiscool277> URGENT: in 8.04 how do i uninstall firefox
<dmsuperman> cjournell09, you could dual boot
<tritium> cjournell09_: you can dual boot
<errpast> yotux, sorry I can't offer anything but moral support there. I just bailed out of pidgin.
<kelvin911> errpast: i constantly moniter the temp of 5150, because if it gets too hot, the computer is slow
<tj83> sazpaimon... been asking on my issue for days... no takers yet
<ringer> kelvin911 i am using 9.50 beta2
<dmsuperman> !dualboot | cjournell09
<ubottu> cjournell09: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<monestri_> sudo apt-get remove firefox?
<Marfi> linuxiscool277, sudo apt-get remove firefox
<tenX> tritium: and _that_ is distro specific??
<yotux> errpast -- thanz
<errpast> kelvin911, how hot is hot? I've seen it at 72C
<Marfi> dmsuperman, tried. had to wipe the whole thing twice. =)
<starcannon> linxiscool277 system=administration-synaptic package manager
<tritium> tenX: yes, it was specific to debian scripts that affected the seeding
<kelvin911> errpast: 70 or above is hot
<cjournell09_> dmsuperman: how do you dual boot?
<cjournell09_> is that a good idea?
<Sazpaimon> tj83, welcome to freenode! :P
<techno_freak> tenX, ubuntu gets it from upstream debian and when debian had problem ubuntu might get it too
<Marfi> cjournell09, if you want to keep windows, yes
<Sazpaimon> anyway
<Sazpaimon> before I begin, let me first say I honeslty dont care what happens to the OS on the hard drive if it cannot be repaired, that said, so i was attempting to convert a debian install to ubuntu, problem number 1. everything was going fine,  but in my rush, i accidently pressed up on the terminal too many times, and selected "reboot" in the middle of installing all the dkpks
<tj83> ya... i liked the old OFTC better
<kelvin911> errpast: computer starts to lag or slow down once u get over 70
<errpast> kelvin911, ya. the fan screams at that temp. I've no idea now why I'm down at 38 degrees. Same apps. Same room temp. Just weird
<dmsuperman> cjournell09, read the above message by ubotu
<drivetrax> Hey man.. I clicked a link to a panorama picture, and the Mozilla I use says install Quicktime.. Okay, I clicked through, and it took me to Apple for QuickTime 7
<tenX> tritium: in that case adjusting the scripts instead of fooling around somewhere you shouldnt should be the choice
<walkman79> when I type ulimit -n 4096 I get this : "bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted"
<Sazpaimon> now, when I reoot, it gives me some issue with finding the root device, and then dumps me to a command prompt
<tj83> i'm out people... good night good day good morning whatever.
<Sazpaimon> obviously i messed something up
<errpast> kelvin911, ya, and the two copper heat sinks are very hot to touch at that temp
<tritium> tenX: hence the fix
<tenX> techno_freak: i am aware of the debian/ubuntu relation
<superdood> @walkman79: changing the limit with ulimit -n should do the trick. The problem you had is apparently going to be fixed in utorrent 1.8
<Sazpaimon> now, I'll be able to mount the drive and such in another OS, even windows
<tenX> tritium: hence? can you explain me that word?
<errpast> kelvin911, the fan noise really irks me. That's my personal problem, but chaning fan speeds make me nuts
<drivetrax> can I install the Apple version of QuickTime 7 on ubuntu?
<monestri_> Can anyone help with problems involving hibernation/suspend/idling for long periods of time. Symptoms include freezing/hanging, missing mouse pointers. Running 8.04 on a laptop 32bit.
<Sazpaimon> is there a way I can mount the drive on an ubuntu livecd, then finish the conversion?
<brianfreud> Hi
<EnderTheThird> Any idea why/if recent updates hosed my NFS shares?
<errpast> kelvin911, I can stand steady white noise, but not intermittent and unpredictable
<kelvin911> errpast: what softwares were u running to get to 70 degrees?
<Sazpaimon> now time to format that all into 1 line and ask it again later...
<drivetrax> I do not see a Linux version At apple, for QuickTime
<errpast> kelvin911, FF, skype, and gvim
<cjournell09_> ubottu: thank you for the links...sorry i didnt notice before
<ubottu> cjournell09_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tenX> tritium: i'll look it up quickly w8
<errpast> kelvin911, If I go to FF, and refresh tabs 20 times, I will increase CPU by 20 degrees
<CaptainMorgan> techno_freak, tritium I just rebooted... menu.lst still only shows -16... yet synaptic shows that both -16 and -17 are installed as well as uname -a shows only -16... any ideas ?
<Pic3> hey
<techno_freak> drivetrax, you have to try with other players, there are plugins to play quicktime movie in them
<tritium> tenX: please stay on topic.  This is not a grammar channel.
<drivetrax> techi602,  why???
<kelvin911> errpast: maybe your fan isnt spinning?
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, what packages are installed for 17 in synaptic?
<drivetrax> er, techno_freak   ?
<starcannon> drivetrax search synaptic package manager for quicktime, i forget the package name sorry, you may need to enable medibuntu as well (google that)
<tritium> CaptainMorgan: which -17 packages specifically are installed?
<cjournell09_> ubottu: sense of humor...i like
<ubottu> cjournell09_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kelvin911> errpast: maybe u need fan speed controller in linux for 5150?
<walkman79> when I type ulimit -n I get this "bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted"
<Pic3> don't make dummy packages like epiphany-browser
<errpast> kelvin911, I just stuck a pen tip in. It's spinning
<cjournell09_> haha wow it really is a bot!!!
<cjournell09_> i feel stupid
<kelvin911> errpast: maybe it is not spinning at full speed
<drivetrax> why all this 'jump thru hoops .. I mean apple runs on XP..
<errpast> kelvin911, hmmm, that's interesting. fan speed controller. What does that mean?
<node357> lol yep it's a bot
<kelvin911> errpast: 5150 fan speed keeps changing
<superdood>  Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubottu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support |22:43 < tenX> tritium: in that case adjusting the scripts instead of fooling around somewhere you shouldnt should be the choice
<EnderTheThird> In case uBOTtu didn't give it away...
<superdood> 22:43 < walkman79> when I type ulimit -n 4096 I get this : "bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted"
<tenX> tritium: i never expected such an immature comment from you at that point :(
<kelvin911> errpast: in XP it changes depends on the cpu temp
<superdood> 22:43 < Sazpaimon> now, when I reoot, it gives me some issue with finding the root device, and then dumps me to a command prompt
<superdood> 22:43 < tj83> i'm out people... good night good day good morning whatever.
<tritium> superdood: ?
<FloodBot2> superdood: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kelvin911> errpast: maybe u need one in linux?
<superdood> 22:43 -!- EnderTheThird [n=phil@cblmdm72-241-236-43.buckeyecom.net] has joined #ubuntu
<Vratha> well, cdrecord seemed a lot easier to use than it used to be
<errpast> kelvin911, is that a bios setting?  It seems about 3 fan speeds. You could be onto something. Maybe I need to get to the higher speed quicker
<superdood> 22:43 < Sazpaimon> obviously i messed something up
<Sazpaimon> wat
<Vratha> maybe
<errpast> kelvin911, ya, it has different speeds. seems to switch L, M and H at 55, 60, 65 degrees
<Vratha> oops... didn't mean to say "maybe"
<tritium> tenX: excuse you?
<drivetrax> I dunno.. but, seems to me.. others would benefit by making their software run on Linux as well as Windows
<Sazpaimon> alrtight let me try that again
<errpast> Maybe I need High sooner. I've no idea how I would change that. I suspect it's a bios function
<Sazpaimon> before I begin, let me first say I honeslty dont care what happens to the OS on the hard drive if it cannot be repaired, that said, so i was attempting to convert a debian install to ubuntu, problem number 1. everything was going fine,  but in my rush, i accidently pressed up on the terminal too many times, and selected "reboot" in the middle of installing all the dkpkgs. now, when I reoot, it gives me some issue with finding the r
<Sazpaimon> oot device, and then dumps me to a command prompt, is there a way I can mount the drive on an ubuntu livecd, then finish the conversion?
<CaptainMorgan> techno_freak, tritium the exact same as 16... linux-headers-2.6.24-16 and -generic, linux-headers-2.6.24-17 and -generic, as well as linux-headers-generic
<kelvin911> errpast: set them lower
<tritium> CaptainMorgan: those are only header packages.  No linux-image package?
<errpast> kelvin911, in bios?
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, only the linux-headers ?
<freeagy> hi
<errpast> kelvin911, interesting idea.
<Sazpaimon> basically, booting a livecd, unmounting /, then mounting the /dev/hda1 as /
<freeagy> magyarok vagytok?
<Sazpaimon> then running apt-get blah blah blah
<kelvin911> errpast: set L 50 M 55 H 60
<Sazpaimon> will THAT work?
<errpast> kelvin911, let me google fan speed, 5150 and ubuntu
<errpast> kelvin911, brb
<tenX> tritium: you do not seem to be aware of the dimension of that security hole. i dont know if you're only responsible of your own little system
<Sazpaimon> out of morbid curiosity
<kelvin911> errpast: my 5150 screen is blackout broken so i cant install ubuntu
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, no linux-image package?
<tritium> tenX: I'm fully aware of the security hole.
<tenX> tritium: i was simply asking politely for translation its unkind to dis me on that
<gummi> Im new to kde environment, is it easy to install drivers for graphics cards so they'll work?
<monestri_> is it possible to get help with hibernation/suspend problems with ubuntu on laptops?
<tawd_> can someone help me?  i ran wvdialconf to determine my modem, but it said "Sorry, no modem was detected!"  I know i can connect on my windows partition.
<RainMaker> Hi.
<emma> Who asked about installing Ubuntu from a USB?
<tritium> tenX: it was no dis.  It was a reminder to stay on topic.
<ErickGhint> Hey, guys. I was wondering if someone could help me out with a partition issue really quick. I've formatted my old windows partition to add space to my fairly small Linux part... I really don't need to merge the two partitions, it would be nice but not needed. However, when I go to copy anything into the new partition, it says that I don't have permission to do so. I formatted the new partition in ext3 (not sure why, i remember hea
<hisingh1_> sup
<hisingh1_> i m bak
<cycom> hey, is there a way to change screensaver preferences like, say, number of fish in Atlantis through gnome-screensaver?
<CaptainMorgan> tritium, techno_freak linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic and -17-generic are installed too... do I need linux-image ? which is currently .17.19 ?
<starcannon> I installed Ubuntu using a usb cdrom worked fine
<tenX> tritium: and that indeed is a dis regarding the circumstances
<RainMaker> If anyone can help me with a icon question please pm me.
<drivetrax> fish in atlantis.. screensaver.. man, this is Ubuntu help..
<seamus7> Does Ubuntu 8.04 have a new way of opening ports?
<monestri_> sigh, too many people to get help here
<tenX> tritium: sounds like i was talking off topic nonsense
<hisingh1_> cycom: does your screen saver actuall display the fish?? How did you do that
<tritium> tenX: no, it's not.  The channel is too busy for offtopic like that.  Please drop the subject.
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, if a kernel update is found it should install it
<CaptainMorgan> tritium, techno_freak  I'm using 64-bit arch... do I need linux-image-amd64 too ?
<tenX> tritium: whatever...
<starcannon> monestri_ the ubuntuforums.org is often a good place to look as well
<cycom> hisingh1_: well, ok, sharks and dolphins
<cycom> hisingh1_: not really fish
<monestri_> don't get me started on the forums
<monestri_> the search feature is terrible
<EdijusXP> Hello. I tried connect to the Internet using wireless, but the Internet was not working. I have advent 7204 and Ubuntu 8.04
<tawd_> can someone help me?  i ran wvdialconf to determine my modem, but it said "Sorry, no modem was detected!"  I know i can connect on my windows partition.
<monestri_> easier to search for what your looking for in google and + ubuntu forums
<seamus7> monestri_ the forums are very useful for troubleshooting ... I've solved many problems there
<tenX> EdijusXP: the internet is not working? uah thats shocking
<hisingh1_> cycom: to add sharks and dolphins go to ccsm
<EdijusXP> tawd_: is is winmodem?
<hisingh1_> cycom: u know how to do that
<Ediferious> I have boobs, so....Answer me this (I've already perused the forums and not found anything successful) How do I get VLC to ignore region codes in 8.04
<CaptainMorgan> techno_freak, those commands are not showing the kernel update... why would synaptic have it?
<monestri_> I've been having hibernation/suspend problems since fiesty and have never found a working solution there
<kelvin911> ringer: maybe u can turn off autocomplete?
<techno_freak> monestri_, start your google search word with ubuntuforums, it will be more useful
<drivetrax> LOL
<hisingh1_> cycom: then go to the atlantic 2 icon and
<Ediferious> ;)
<tawd_> EdijusXP what?
<kelvin911> ringer: i dont know
<cycom> hisingh1_: screensaver, not the desktop cube junk
<EdijusXP> tenX: yes. Ubuntu shows I'm connected, but i cant use the internet. it asks and asks for password.
<tritium> tenX: don't complain about being dissed, and then turn around and dis others
<monestri_> I came here out of a last resort of starts, but it seems to have been a bad idea
<monestri_> sorts*
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, is your current kernel amd64?
<starcannon> monestri_ sorry didn't know it wasn't working out, I have had great results myself, google a term followed with ubuntu, say for instance: nvidia ubuntu that will often times bring up forum results, you can do advanced google searches and tell it to return only ubuntuforum.org results as well if you prefer a different search engine
<slyboots> Okay.. Uh, I got kismet working.. sort of x.x
<RainMaker> If someone can help me out with a simple icon question please pm me.
<CaptainMorgan> techno_freak, yes
<slyboots> It runs for about 6 seconds befre the system locks up with a kernel panic
<seamus7> Does Ubuntu 8.04 have a new firewall app that would allow me to open a port?
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, then you need amd64 version for 17
<hisingh1_> cycom: you need the desktop cube junk to do it
<Ediferious> ...No one cares to help me? :(
<techno_freak> Ediferious, what's your problem?
<RainMaker> Ypu just need to wait.
<RainMaker> You*
<starcannon> monestri_ whats yoru question? I'll help if I can, it is busy here tonight for sure
<CaptainMorgan> techno_freak, that doesn't explain why it's not found using apt-get...... ?
<cycom> hisingh1_: no, you don't.
<Ediferious> "Answer me this (I've already perused the forums and not found anything successful) How do I get VLC to ignore region codes in 8.04"
<tritium> Ediferious: your intro was inappropriate.
<Ediferious> Fine.
<cycom> hisingh1_: Atlantis is also a standard screensaver.  I can use the XScreensaver package to do it, but it doesn't work as nicely as the gnome stuff.
<monestri_> Basically in previous versions I couldn't suspend without rewaking back to a a screen with a missing mouse.
<Ediferious> I'm sorry for humor.
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, having an upgrade for i386 doesn't mean there is an upgrade for amd64 as well.. synaptic is a front end for apt, thats all
<mrstevegross> Hi folks
<CaptainMorgan> techno_freak, which should I iinstall? linux-headers-amd64-generic which shows .17 description: Upgrade dummy package. Can be removed. ?
<legend2440> tawd_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<monestri_> In Hardy I can't idle 10 minutes without the system hanging/black screen
<hisingh1_> cycom, oh atlantis , i though u ment cube atlantis
<monestri_> much like a screensaver that won't end >.<
<tenX> techno_freak: but still, may i ask if you're involved in development?
<Fritzel> does anyone know why this won't work http://pastebin.com/d1976b3de
<EdijusXP> Does anyone knows about connecting to the internet using wireless? please pm me
<brianfreud> Total newbie question, if I may.  I'm trying to switch to Ubuntu.  I've created several installation CDs, using 2 different drives, and I checked that the md5 was correct - yet no install CD gets more than halfway without erroring out as an unreadable CD.  I have created a new ext3 partition that's 850 mb - is there some way I can put the install image on there, then use that to install?
<tawd_> EdijusXP, that's where i found the wvdialconf comand
<hisingh1_> bye everybody
<techno_freak> tenX, not much, just in the bug squad
<monestri_> EdijusXP, look in the forums about ndiswrapper
<hisingh1_> hw... man that sucks
<tritium> !wireless | EdijusXP
<tawd_> EdijusXP, wvdialconf gave me "no modem was detected"
<ubottu> EdijusXP: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<starcannon> monestri_ oi sorry i'm no good on suspend resume, your problem sounds usb related though, and I have read things about that here and there but i'm useless..
<brianfreud> Right now I am running from the CD image, which seems fine...  I just can'tget any CD to finish the install
<drivetrax> brianfreud,  -- look up Unetbootin
<CaptainMorgan> techno_freak,  ?
<monestri_> usb related??
<emma> Was someone in here asking about booting Ubuntu from a USB?
<monestri_> where do you get that?
<monestri_> that's funny
<mrstevegross> Newbie question: I'm running Ubuntu via VirtualBox on a Windows XP box. I'm trying to set up sshd to allow me to ssh from xp to ubuntu. Does anyone have expertise in this area?
<EdijusXP> tawd_: I had the same problem some time ago. I guess u will not be able to use it.
<etheredge> how can i get the latest drivers for my video card
<tritium> mrstevegross: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<drivetrax> brianfreud,  or, unetbutin..
<monestri_> because my usb ports don't work either.
<cycom> mrstevegross: should be able to just apt-get install ssh
<huawei> emma: yeah please help me
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, in synaptic there is a mark all upgrades? click it
<monestri_> Devices work if they're connected from boot, but hotswapping doesn't work.
<tawd_> EdijusXP, ok.  i'll look around a little more before giving up
<mrstevegross> tritium: Yeah, I've gone through that, and configured sshd_config.
<etheredge> im trying to get wow to run and i need to update my drivers i think
<tritium> mrstevegross: great
<mrstevegross> Still, however, I get "connection refused" when I run putty on xp.
<tenX> techno_freak: one thing - i'd like to emphasize that i'am really thankful for the communities works and love debian specific distributions. not to get me wrong. but you have to admit that it was a severe incident, really critical
<seamus7> Is there a new way of opening a port in Hardy? I'm trying to get Deluge to receive incoming connections but no luck so far....
<monestri_> And there's no dmesg response to usb devices being plugged in (hotswapping)
<RainMaker> If anyone can help me out with a simple icon question, please say so.
<emma> huawei, try this out -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<monestri_> so it's not an automount issue.
<seamus7> RainMaker ?
<tritium> tenX: nobody is downplaying the severity
<EdijusXP> tawd_: It's very hard task..
<CaptainMorgan> techno_freak, that didn't do anything... "Apply" didn't go bold...
<starcannon> monestri_ i was assuming the mouse is a usb mouse, that or I got your post mixed with another, it is goingby fast and i'm on an asus eee, and your tone is less than pleasant, i'm going back to answer questions in the forums, this place is wack tonight
<techno_freak> tenX, am not running away from saying it wasn't a fault, am saying that it happens once in a while and people learn from it
<Ediferious> Anyone - Region codes on DVDs?
<tawd_> EdijusXP, yeah.  i wonder how they coped with it in the past!
<huawei> emma: I want the ubuntu iso to boot from usb instead of burning a CD always
<tritium> Ediferious: yes, there are
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, then there might not be an upgrade to your installed packages, which includes the kernel as well
<Ediferious> ...
<monestri_> ok, you could just say you don't know
<monestri_> no need to blame me
<Ediferious> tritium:  how do I get vlc to ignore them?
<tritium> Ediferious: don't know, but that's a better-worded question.
<emma> huawei, that's what this link is explaining how to do -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<etheredge> anyone help me?
<etheredge> i need to get the new drivers for my video card
<Ediferious> tritium:  It was my 3rd attempt, so I dropped teh words.
<CaptainMorgan> techno_freak, what does "Upgrade dummy package...." mean ?
<tenX> techno_freak: yes in a way we agree. but the incident made me loose trust in something i was standing for. it was hard for me personally since i sell debianish services a lot
<CaptainMorgan> should I attempt it ?
<errpast> How can I install FF 2.0 on 8.04? apt-get install says "already installed" I need 2.0 for some plugins
<Ediferious> etheredge:  Synaptic? Google?
<Ediferious> XD
<etheredge> hrm how could i use synaptic?
<Philh> Ediferious, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767449&page=10 similar to your problem?
<kelvin911> errpast: whats wrong with ff3?
<Ediferious> etheredge: stystem > admin> synaptic
<RainMaker> Can anyone help me out with a simple icon question?
<etheredge> Ediferious, how could i use synaptic
<kelvin911> errpast: iseen many people asking how to install ff2 back
<Klowner> anyone know if there's a way to force the dist-upgrade tool to run?
<Ediferious> Philh:  Nope.
<CaptainMorgan> techno_freak, tritium this is what I don't understand... if /lib/modules/ shows BOTH -16 and -17 why can't I somehow reroute the current configuration from 16 to 17 ?
<tenX> techno_freak: i am just afraid there may be other distro specific modifications :(
<etheredge> Ediferious,  the card is GM965/GL960
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, dummy package is not the original package, it's just a name which might point to the latest package. you can try changing the mirror and check if an upgrade is available
<drivetrax> To install firefox2, I would uninstall firefox3, then download firefox2, and install it
<seamus7> Ediferious I thought VLC ignored region codes
<CaptainMorgan> if everything is identical in synaptic for both versions.... it should be a simple reconfig
<CaptainMorgan> or simple pointer to
<Ediferious> etheredge:  Do A google for "<card> Ubuntu driver"
<Philh> seamus7, me too
<tritium> tenX: it was *not* a modification to code.  It was scripts that didn't seed the RNG properly.
<etheredge> Ediferious, just tried that looking now
<Ediferious> etheredge: when you get a result, synaptic search for that.
<reverendnathan> OH HAY GUYZ! Trouble with printer: From my findings: Can't find USB port it's attached to, but still is plugged in, prints fine in Windows. Reconfiguring CUPS does not help. Broke in an update about two weekz back. Anyone lad enough to help out a dashing gent such as myself?
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, does your /boot/ has a corresponding initrd.img for 17?
<legend2440> tawd_:  have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<drivetrax> by the way.. you can have firefow, and seamonkey in seperate directories.. and pick and choose which to launch
<drivetrax> x
<cyntek_> hello all, How can i configure the watts on my speakers in ubuntu?
<tenX> tritium: okay before discussing with you i should look at that code specifically :) dont have the time for that, i am simply worried. and i think you should understand that
<mrstevegross> I'm trying to ssh to by Ubuntu box, and putty tells me "connection refused"; can anyone give me some general tips on how to investigate?
<CaptainMorgan> techno_freak, yes
 * Ediferious sighs
<drivetrax> MrSte,  what port
<mrstevegross> 22
<tawd_> legend2440, yes i have.  i ran the wvdialconf comand and recieved "no modem was detected"
<tritium> tenX: I can understand being concerned
<Philh> Ediferious, what kind of errors are you getting, i haven't seem region code related stuff from vlc before
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, then you can edit grub's menu.list to add an entry to 17 and try booting with it
<drivetrax> mrstevegross,  open port 22 on the ubuntu box
<CaptainMorgan> techno_freak, ah... ok, thanks!
<jthxxx> hi there :)
<legend2440> tawd_: what kind of modem is it?
<Ediferious> Philh, none.
<mrstevegross> Where do I go to configure opening / closing ports on ubuntu?
<RainMaker> Can someone please help me out with a simple icon question?
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, welcome
<tawd_> legend2440, not usre.  would lspci tell me?
<tenX> tritium: i have to reconfigure >10 (and thats not a lot) systems including openvpn certs
<seamus7> RainMaker what's the question?
<tritium> RainMaker: don't ask to ask.  Just ask.
<drivetrax> mrstevegross,  you might try firestarter
<Philh> Ediferious, i see, and how did you come to the conclusion that region codes are your problem?
<drivetrax> iptables
<tenX> tritium: its a lot of work and explaining to customers
<legend2440> tawd_: it might
<Ediferious> Philh: The drive is clicking, then it just quits trying
<RainMaker> I need to know how to change a single icon, I want to change my firefox icon for a different one.
<chris256> I have the boot splash screen disabled so when I boot up, I see messages scroll by.  But some of the messages go by too fast to read.  I looked at all the logs in /var/logs but cannot find some of those initial boot messages.  I know because I can see some message that says "FATAL ERROR" and then something about a battery.  Are those messages I am seeing on boot up logged anywhere?  If so, where can I find it?
<Ediferious> Philh: Because I had to change region codes in windows to get this disk to work.
<mrstevegross> drivetrax: I'm installing firestarter now; is that a configuration utility?
<tritium> tenX: it's one of the risks you take with any software, really
<Philh> Ediferious, when using vlc on windows?
<tawd_> legend2440, i could not find it there.  the proper driver might not be installed
<jlc> Has anybody gotten lightscribe to work in 8.04 x64?
<etheredge> Ediferious, i cant seem to find anything
<Ediferious> Philh: Yes
<legend2440> tawd_: probably not
<drivetrax> mrstevegross,  it is like a gui for the iptables the kernel uses
<xim> anyone know any good tutorials on encryption in ubuntu?
<tenX> tritium: of course you're right :) but i didn't expect that with those systems because i love and stand for them
<tawd_> legend2440, i might have to look around in my windows partition for the .inf driver file and use ndiswrapper
<Klowner> somehow a friend of mine updated to Hardy, but for some reason, GRUB still shows Gutsy, and it isn't showing the installed 2.6.24 kernel in the grub menu
<mrstevegross> drivetrax: interesting. Is the ssh port closed by default normally?
<seamus7> RainMaker right-click on APPLICATIONS and choose Edit Menu ... then find Firefox and right-click on it and choose Properties ... click the FF icon and browse to the icon you wish to use instead
<JR_Moneybags> Quick question please: Where can I go to change a users login settings - I had changed my users home folder in UBStudio to the \home drive of another installation of Ubuntu (thinking that this would be a good idea to share mail settings etc)... But now I can´t log in at all - and apparently root can´t open Users and Groups. Some advice please?
<Ediferious> Philh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767449&page=10 is what I'm looking at right now
<tenX> tritium: on my private machines i use gentoo but for servers to manage ubuntu over the last yrs has become my choice
<RainMaker> Can anyone help me out with an icon question please.
<drivetrax> mrstevegross,  -- if you don't mind.. are you attempting to remote connect using Putty.. to the Ubuntu machine?
<tritium> tenX: oh
<kelvin911> RainMaker: what icon Q?
<tenX> tritium: oh? ;)
<RainMaker> I need to know how to change mozilla firefoxes icon for a different one.
<tritium> tenX: yes, no comment
<superkuh> "#include <asm/io.h>" fails in compiling c programs. Is there a way to auto-magically get the right kernel headers using apt-get?
<seamus7> RainMaker I just wrote to you with directions above
<mrstevegross> drivetrax: That's correct. I have Ubuntu (on Virtual Box on my XP machine); I am trying to ssh to it from XP.
<legend2440> tawd_: there is a link to scanmodem tool that helps determine what modem you have
<RainMaker> Oh sorry I didn't see it.
<tritium> superkuh: sudo apt-get linux-headers-$(uname -h)
<mudd`Hossam> hello, i have configured my interfaces file for static, but this computer keeps randomly switching back to dhcp!
<CaptainMorgan> techno_freak, awesome it worked... much appreciated.
<RainMaker> Thanks a lot seamus7!!
<tawd_> legend2440, where?  on the link you posted?
<drivetrax> mrstevegross,  -- you have windows running ubuntu.. so you are Putty back to windows
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, :)
<mrstevegross> drivetrax: correct.
<tenX> tritium: okay i see. think we all didnt like those happenings. i will still stick to ubuntu especially because i love it
<legend2440> tawd_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<CaptainMorgan> techno_freak, weird that menu.lst didn't get updated tho.. huh?
<drivetrax> mrstevegross,  thus.. you cannot go out, and come back in.. the same port
<Marfi> *sighs* im starting to get tired of posting this. how do i roll back an nvidia driver? the restricted driver that comes with hardy is buggy, and i want to fix it
<tritium> superkuh: uname -r, rather
<adub> how can i extract or burn a .img file
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, may be that's the case
<ErickGhint> Quick question... I just formatted a partition in ext3 and I'm a bit confused on how to either merge partitions or copy files over to the new partition. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<tritium> tenX: :)
<superkuh> tritium: Ah. Thanks.
<jtaylor13> group:if i want gmail check and other software to start up when pc boots up how to do it.
<Ediferious> Marfi: Sorry its so busy. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294681
<JR_Moneybags> How do I change /home location for a user if I can´t access Users and Groups?
<Marfi> adub, download ccd2iso, then run ccd2iso file.img file.iso, then burn it as an iso
<mrstevegross> drivetrax: My understanding is that virtual box should work like a separate system, and that I could have my XP box talk to the network interface on virtual box.
<techno_freak> CaptainMorgan, you just installed new packages, but not updated the old one, may be because of that too.
<tawd_> legend2440, lol.  right after that it gives the command wvdialconf, which said i have no modem
<tenX> tritium: keep up the good work. i'd love to get involved some day to give sth back
<drivetrax> yes
<tritium> tenX: you too!
<mrstevegross> drivetraxa: So is it not possible to ssh from the XP box to the ubuntu-within-virtualbox then?
<Ediferious> Marfi: did you get that?
<tenX> tritium: but those question must be allowed because they are fundamental
<Marfi> Ediferious, np. this is a clean install, so there is nothing to roll back to
<chris256> I have the boot splash screen disabled so when I boot up, I see messages scroll by.  But some of the messages go by too fast to read.  I looked at all the logs in /var/logs but cannot find some of those initial boot messages.  I know because I can see some message that says "FATAL ERROR" and then something about a battery.  Are those messages I am seeing on boot up logged anywhere?  If so, where can I find it?
<Marfi> Ediferious, yes, just found that link a few min before
<drivetrax> mrstevegross,  try telnet
<Ediferious> Oh...
<mrstevegross> hmmm.
<Ediferious> Marfi:  Not sure on a clean install. Dang.
<RainMaker> Well.
<Shpook> Question: On the LiveCD, is there a way to keep it from trying to access the hdd? I want to boot into livecd to see if I can extract information off of a defective hd, but it stops loading when it tries to access the hd.
<tritium> tenX: definitely
<RainMaker> Now that I browse for my icon it doesn't show my icon for me to choose..
<Ediferious> Marfi: Could you google what the previous version was, install it, then uninstall the old?
<mrstevegross> drivetrax: It tells me "could not open connection on port 23: connect failed"
<grendal_prime> sooo the machine is a dell precision m4300. I had the sound working in debian testing.  I cant seem to get it to work in ubuntu and the nvidia driver it wants to install causes it to turn the screen all white with a black.grey lint down the middle?
<megabyte405> chris256: dmesg
<tenX> tritium: i regard it all as a chance to improve further. especially ubuntu has a great chance to expand as a desktop system
<grendal_prime> any advice on this thing would be great
<drivetrax> mrstevegross,  this is kinda off-topic
<tenX> tritium: though i mostly use it as a server system
<drivetrax> mrstevegross,  however.. both ports in windows and Ubuntu should be open.. to telnet to.. and if there is windows firewall.. it should also be open on that port
<tritium> tenX: I agree.
<superkuh> tritium: I get back "E: Invalid operation linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic"
<RainMaker> seamus7, now that I browse for the icon I want, it doesn't show the icon for me to choose.
<mrstevegross> drivetrax: Is it possible that the IP is wrong? I got it from the general network settings on Ubuntu. Ping replies positively to it.
<grendal_prime> also i was wondering..when i install the perpriatory drivers for nvidia..how to i back that out later.  Im use to using aptitude (which seems to be installed) but i dont know what the package is that i need to remove
<tenX> tritium: when i remember back to the days i started off with debian 2.0 in 1998 with no graphic support and even less idea about what i was doing we've come a long way ;)
<seamus7> RainMaker it's not intuitive ... once you find the folder you know the icon is in choose Open ... it should then open a new window which will display thumbnails of all the icons in that folder
<Ahadiel> superkuh, I think you're looking for sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic
<drivetrax> MrStevegross - sure
<Ahadiel> not sudo apt-get linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic
<RainMaker> That's what I did, I have the icons in a folder, and I choose the folder but it doesn't show the thumbnails.
<knifepoint> how large should i make my swap space for hardy?
<mrstevegross> drivetrax: I've got firestarter installed now. I don't see a section for opening / closing specific ports though.
<Shpook> Or, better yet, what would be the best way to extract information off of a bad hd? It's in a laptop, and I've tried BackTrack with no success, and booting from an external drive. Everything tries to access the internal HDD and freezes the boot up.
<seamus7> RainMaker choose the folder and then Open it
<tritium> tenX: it has come along way since I started in 1993
<zak2> anyone know how to get Java support for MonoDevelop in Hardy?
<superkuh> Ahadiel: Yes, I was. But I was already up to date.
<NastyAccident> Shpook, live cd it. :-)
<knifepoint> its for a laptop with 2gb of ram but iv'e got a 250gb hdd so plenty of spare space
<tawd_> quick question.  does anyone know the easiest programming language to learn to build GUI programs?
<tenX> general question: are most of you ubuntu users stick to using sudo? first thing i do after a system install is "sudo passwd root" and eliminating the basic user
<knifepoint> tenX: sudo everything i never use su
<zak2> tenX: i'm happy with sudo
<Philh> tenX, eliminating the basic user?
<Shpook> NastyAccident: That's what I've been trying to do, but livecd is trying to access the hard drive.
<kelvin911> tenX: what do u mean?
<tritium> tenX: yes, we strongly encourage the use of sudo, and discourage enabling the root account
<tenX> tritium: you must be older than my grandpa
<Ediferious> tenX: I stick with Sudo
<drivetrax> mrstevegross - policy, and events tabs
<tritium> tenX: 34
<tenX> basic user meaning the initial one
<NastyAccident> Shpook, what is your boot order?
<RainMaker> ~sigh~ I open the folder where the icon I want is, but no thumbnails.
<mrstevegross> drivetrax: Ok, I've allowed telnet and ssh policies from "anyone" and "applied policy". Still no luck--do the changes apply immediately?
<NastyAccident> CDROM, HD1, HD2?
<Philh> tenX, you mean the non root user also created, why would you do that, do you do everything as root?
<seamus7> RainMaker you click the Firefox icon in Properties and then Browse to the folder .. the folder will be empty ... then click Open and a new window will open displaying its content .... are your icons in proper formats
<tenX> i see sudo as a help for windows users to differ accounts
<kelvin911> tenX: what i did is make the password of su the same as password for my login
<NastyAccident> Make sure it is booting into the CDROM before HDs!
<NastyAccident> Change it in the bios.
<knifepoint> anyone "how large should i make my swap space for hardy?"
<Shpook> Not sure, I believe it's usb-hdd, cd-rom, hdd1, pxe
<tenX> Philh: yes especially surfing the net and downloading pr0n
<tenX> :p
<Philh> i sometimes sudo su to get a root shell, sudo this, sudo that gets boring after a while, but i don't run a gui as root
<tawd_> what's the bash command to create, say, an openoffice wordprocessor file?
<tenX> of course i only use root for administrative tasks
<tritium> !sudo | tenX
<ubottu> tenX: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<kelvin911> tenX: u need to be root to download porn??
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Philh> kelvin911, totally
<tritium> tenX: that's for informational background on why we recommend it
<usser> tawd_, dont think u can do that from the commandline
<RainMaker> Oh, okay, I got it now, I thought it was supposed to show it automatically, thanks a lot I owe you!
<tenX> kelvin911: yes only as root i can really enjoy it
<tritium> Starnestommy: ?
<tenX> ubottu: mmmm of course of course...
<ubottu> tenX: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zak2> obviously tenX needs a root
<Shpook> NastyAccident: Sorry, I think it's usb-hd, cd-rom, hd, pxe
<tawd_> usser, i'm sure you can, because the GUI is built on top of bash.  right?
<drivetrax> mrstevegross,  now windows..set the firewall.. and any installed other firewall you have
 * zak2 is sorry, he couldn't help it :)
<tenX> ubottu: you didnt give me a reason yet to doubt that
<ubottu> tenX: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NastyAccident> boot cdrom first.
<tritium> Philh: use sudo -i rather than sudo su
<phoenix180> greetings everyone! I have a quick question-which dvd shrinking program can efficiently shrink a 5.6gb dvd game file so that I can burn it to a DVD5 disc? I selected most of the dvd programs what were available in the packages so I just wanted to know which program could do it.  Thanks for your time!
<chris256_> My computer locked up again and had to restart it.  I'm trying to figure out what those messages that are shown on boot up.  I looked all over dmesg reading line for line and greping for "FATAL ERROR" and cannot find that message there.
<tenX> so you type in sudo before every "root" command?
<mrstevegross> drivetrax: I have fully disabled my firewall. Still get "connection refused".
<tenX> you have an alias for that?
<usser> tawd_, thats not true for all applications, im looking thru command line options for openoffice cant find one
<drivetrax> mrstevegross - there is no router involved?
<Philh> tritium, i knew i'd seen something like that, thanks for the reminder
<Shpook> NastyAccident: Will boot order affect LiveCD? I just looked and it boots the hd before cd. I've been over-riding the boot order each boot.
<fongkwan> !kiba-dock
<ubottu> Factoid kiba-dock not found
<tawd> usser, hmm  that's odd.  how did people in the first days of bash/terminal create files?
<chris256_> I looked in the debug log, the syslog, kernel log, and just about every other log and cannot find that fatal error message anywhere.
<tritium> Philh: no problem :)
<mrstevegross> drivetrax: Well, it's just a laptop. However, I am using a wireless router for my internet connection.
<NastyAccident> Shpook, it tries to boot the external drive.
<knifepoint> chris256_ vi
<fongkwan> which repo is kiba-dock in?
<drivetrax> mrstevegross,  perhaps you might use shares.. and.. that is "talking" between the two
<fongkwan> anyone know?
<NastyAccident> Just switch it to the CDROM and you'll be able to get into the LiveCD.
<tenX> imho sudo in ubuntu is only a way for users new to linux to seperate user rights
<NastyAccident> Easy data transfer.
<mrstevegross> drivetrax: "shares" ?
<tenX> if you know what you're doin.. its a waste
<usser> tawd, oh i thought u meant for openoffice specifically, creating files is easy
<chris256_> vi the text editor?
<usser> tawd, touch filename
<tritium> tenX: no, it's not just for new users
<tawd> usser, that's it?
<tenX> tritium: but?
<drivetrax> mrstevegross,  yes, when you share a windows directory, with people, and Samba an Ubuntu directory with windows..
<knifepoint> chris256_ sorry mate getting the people and their questions mixed up
<usser> tawd, that will create an empty file
<knifepoint> chris256_ ignore me
<fongkwan> Which repo is kiba-dock in, anyone know?
<tritium> tenX: it enhances security.
<mrstevegross> drivetrax: Fair enough, but I am interesting in setting up a variety of services on my linux box that would be used from a windows client. ssh is just the first.
<chris256_> o.k. no problem.
<tritium> fongkwan: it's not
<Wannabe> Any oen got experince with Openbox?
<Shpook> NastyAccident: Right, I have it set like that purposely. Each boot I have the option to override the boot order, and I select cd. I choose the option to enter LiveCD, and when it tries loading LiveCD, it tries to access the HD.
<tenX> tritium: it doesnt. it doesnt make a difference if you use sudo or execute commands as root
<NastyAccident> What LiveCD are you using?
<tawd> usser, awesome!  thanks.  i'm one step closer to being able to use bash as well as the GUI
<tenX> tritium: IFFF the sudoers file gives you the same powers as root of course
<tritium> tenX: it does.  Consider that you run gentoo, so I know that you have a root account.  All I have to guess is the root password.  I run ubuntu.  You'll have to guess two things: my user account, *and* my password
<tenX> tritium: and in ubuntu it dows
<mrstevegross> drivetrax: I see that firestarter reports connection attempts. It does not appear to show any, though. This is odd, given that I have tried a number of times to connect. Any ideas?
<chris256_> I just find it hard to understand that in Linux a message is displayed on the screen during boot so fast that it's unreadable but yet it is not put into a log somewhere.
<Shpook> NastyAccident: I tried both Ubuntu Hardy normal install and BackTrack
<victamower> I have a weird problem with Hardy - I run Gutsy on my Thinkpad T60 with ATI Mobility X1400 using the proprietry driver (fglrx), I use a Dell 2407 monitor through the external VGA port -- under Hardy I get constant little flickers or jitters on the external monitor only, whether Desktop Effects are enabled or disabled
<phoenix180> greetings everyone! I have a quick question-which dvd shrinking program can efficiently shrink a 5.6gb dvd game file so that I can burn it to a DVD5 disc? I selected most of the dvd programs what were available in the packages so I just wanted to know which program could do it.  Thanks for your time!
<Wannabe> Any one here uses Openbox?
<NastyAccident> Shpook, the default action of a LiveCD should be to write to the memory.
<victamower> like a row of pixels moves 10 pixels or so so the side, then a row of pixels a few pixels below does it half a second later, kind of thing
<tenX> tritium: well but if i seperate accounts i have 2 pwds - as a sudo user with all privileges there's only one
<victamower> anyone got any clues?
<byonix> hi, i wanted to create some tutorial, i use gtk-recordmydesktop, i have a headphone with microphone on it, how do i record my voice in the tutorial?
<NastyAccident> I'm not sure why you're crashing on a boot, if you have it set up to read the cdrom drive first.
<Philh> NastyAccident, i think it goes looking for local swap partitions just incase
<drivetrax> mrstevegross,  - http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Advanced_Networking_Linux
<victamower> I'm sure it's related to the fglrx version, because I installed the latest drivers from the ATI website under Gutsy and got the same problem
<Shpook> NastyAccident: Okay, I wasn't sure. I think this laptop is cursed. :-)
<tritium> tenX: yes, but you don't know the user account name.
<NastyAccident> Perhaps, try a different LiveCD?
<sai> Sorry, I'm a linux noob (just changed over), I've been finding it impossibly difficult to find a RMVB to Ipod video converter
<sai> does anyone know of any?
<mrstevegross> drivetrax: Thanks!
<usser> ls
<yaman> hi every one  need some help here i v been working on starting my modem work and can't get it work after i downloaded the drivers from linuxant my sound card stop working and i can't get my modem work my modem card is "conexant hda" laptop dell inspiron 6400 any help plz ?
<tenX> tritium: i don't think it makes a difference mathmatically using strong pwds - and for services like ssh you can disallow root logins
<kelvin911> sai just download mp4
<Philh> but then, if just accessing the drive to look for swap  space will hang the machine then mounting the partition once the livecd has booted in order to get at the data sounds like it'll do the same
<rooly> right, so what's yous guys opinion: an external hdd, fat32 or ext2
<Shpook> NastyAccident: lol I'm on 4 different downloads and 6 different burns, all with md5 verified. Unless you mean a different distro.
<NastyAccident> Try KillBill. >.>
<kelvin911> rooly: ntfs
<chris256_> I would expect that under Windows things wouldn't be logged but not Linux.
<tritium> tenX: fine, I'm not too interested in debating it
<tenX> tritium: finding out local usernames shouldnt be that hard
<kelvin911> rooly: or ext3
<tenX> tritium: yeah because you're losing ;)
<kelvin911> rooly: i hear bad thing about ext2
<tritium> tenX: no, I'm not at all
<Philh> rooly, as long as you remember to change ownership of the filesystem's root then ext3 is good...
<sai> Does anyone know how to convert RMVB to Ipod?
<tenX> tritium: well who cares
<rooly> ok, so ext3 or ntfs
<m3ltd0wn123> I am trying to add a new user with ftp rights and it isnt working.. keeps saying login info not correct
<byonix> hi, i wanted to create some tutorial, i use gtk-recordmydesktop, i have a headphone with microphone on it, how do i record my voice in the tutorial?
<kelvin911> rooly: but ntfs is the best for external because u can read it in windows and mac
<rooly> hmm, i'm not particularly worried about windows usage, and mac usage is effectively non-existent
<tenX> tritium: for me it's a nice way to introduce new users to a more secure OS usage - for you its a stupid command you always have to type in before being allowed to change anything :p
<kelvin911> rooly: then ext3
<Philh> rooly, there are a few questions to ask, drive type, solid state or magnetic, target use, external backup or portable storage
<chris256_> My computer keeps locking up.  It did it sometimes in Gutsy but it does it frequently now with Hardy.  I'm probably am going to have to try another distro.  That's a shame because I like Ubuntu.
<tritium> tenX: no, I use sudo -i
<kelvin911> chris256_: maybe ur hardware
<kelvin911> chris256_: try memtest
<chris256_> Anybody have any recommendations of other distros to try?
<tenX> tritium: do i have to confront the man page or will you introduce me to your magic
<rooly> lets see, sata 7200, magnetic, and both backup and portable
<chris256_> I did memtest overnight and no problems.
<kelvin911> chris256_: puppylinux
<Shpook> NastyAccident: So, I just took the hd out of the laptop, and it booted right up into livecd.
<tritium> tenX: try it ;)
<Philh> tenX, similar to sudo su but retaining the current user's session, or something like that
<kelvin911> chris256_: or try clean install ubuntu 7.10
<chris256_> I've heard good things about Puppy.
<tenX> Philh: thx :)
<tritium> Philh: right ;)
<kelvin911> chris256_: hardy did lock up on me 3 times already
<tenX> tritium: :p
<tritium> tenX: thus, I type sudo once, just as I'd type su once, so it's no less efficient,
<tenX> thats conform to su - isnt it..
<tenX> tritium: well su is muuuch shorter
<tenX> tritium: and i win :)
<chris256_> I thought abuot that downgrading to 7.10.  This 8.04 is a clean install.
<tritium> tenX: nah, you still have an enabled root account, with one less thing to guess
<chris256_> Btw I don't have any Nvidia drivers or hardware.
<hydrogen> tritium: thats assuming one has sshd running
<hydrogen> among other things
<rooly> what would be the fastest-access fs for an external via usb drive
<tritium> hydrogen: or local access
<tenX> tritium: my password is longer than route 66 so i dont feel less secure
<kelvin911> chris256_: ?
<walkman79> I need help please. I'm running utorrent on ubuntu. I'm getting this error in some torrents: "too many files"
<walkman79>  I tried ulimit -n but I get this : bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<macd> rooly, you will never notice a difference, unless your working with large files, like in the multi gb and up
<tritium> tenX: cool, I live right off of Route 66
<kelvin911> chris256_: u have nvidia card?
<rooly> usually do, macd
<tenX> tritium: damn stay off the road
<Philh> rooly, i've just set one up using ext3 with a tiny vfat partition just for emergencies, seems pretty fast
<macd> rooly, well, if they're all big, you cant beat xfs.
<chris256_> No, I do not have an nvidia nard.
<rooly> xfs + vfat it is
<hydrogen> tritium: if you managed to get a program running locally to bruteforce than it could just as easily bruteforce sudo
<chris256_> That is what I was saying that I don't have one.  Because I have heard of a lot of lock-ups with nvidia cards.
<tenX> gotta check some windoze systems, brb ;)
<Philh> rooly, how did you settle on xfs?
<rooly> speed, since i often carry very large files
<wuxia_> what hapepned to the jre-1.4-mozilla-plugin? how do I get java applets working inside of mozilla? (other than the gcj packge -- that did not work for me)
<rooly> unless there's something faster
<zChris> rooly: watch out for vfat if you gonna use nfs :D
<kelvin911> chris256_: nvidia cards are fine in ubuntu
<Shpook> Does anyone know how to keep LiveCD from accessing the HD?
<Philh> rooly, do you expect the filesystem type to be a limiting factor when using a usb interface?
 * rooly agrees with kelvin911. no issues with an nvidia 8800 since i got it
<gluck> hey guys
<kelvin911> chris256_: most people reports locks up are because they are using beta OS or beta drivers
<m3ltd0wn123> I used mv to move a blog from one users public_html directory to another, and now images aren't working.. any ideas on how to chown/chmod it to get it running again?
<yeonhoo> im trying to install java 2 SDK and I downloaded .bin file. but i dont know how to install this bin file
<Frogzoo> m3ltd0wn123: probly the paths to the imaages are broken
<poolio> Hello, I'm trying to get a Broadcom 4306 wireless card working in Hardy Heron. I've download b43-fwcutter, and now I can see wireless APs, but I can't connect. I keep getting authentication with AP timed out. Any suggestions?
<tritium> yeonhoo: use the ubuntu packages instead
<zChris> m3ltd0wn123: chown -R user blog
<macd> Philh, I just tell them what they want to know and dont worry about explaining such things ;)
<rooly> not sure, Philh. i was only getting around 10MB/s using a fat32 interface
<chris256_> Really, o.k.  I've been googling Ubuntu with lock-up issues and find nvidia cards everywhere.  But I'm have the same problems and am not using nvidia.
<yeonhoo> tritium,  how? could you tell me detail?
<macd> rooly, fat32 filesysystem, USB interface
<tritium> !java | yeonhoo
<ubottu> yeonhoo: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<biG_mC> govno?
<Philh> rooly, i'm getting around 11MB/s using ext3, i think that's the usb limiting the speed more than anything, you filesystem choice shouldn't be based around speed
<tenX> macd: what is the problem using usb storage devices with fat32 fs on them if i may ask?
<biG_mC> gavno!!!!
<macd> chris256_, has anyone asked you to post some logs from /var/log ?
<kelvin911> rooly: uses NTFS
<yeonhoo> tritium, I already install and removed several times the package sun-java6-jre
<biG_mC> RUSSIAN
<tritium> !ru | biG_mC
<ubottu> biG_mC: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<macd> tenX, I never said there was a problem, I matched a filesystem to a storage demand
<rooly> i dont' want ntfs, kelvin911
<kelvin911> rooly: if u just uses external for storage of your movies
<yeonhoo> tritium, im actually trying to launch topcoder app. but no success..
<Philh> tenX, fat32 can get flakey if it's not unmounted properly
<tenX> macd: okay i got you wrong
<kelvin911> rooly: then ext3
<Philh> ok, it starts out flakey and get flakier
<kelvin911> rooly: why is it so tough to choose?
<d[X_X]b> anyone knows how to launch this after u make install -- http://smack.berlios.de/
<kelvin911> rooly: fat32 cant store big files
<chris256_> macd: No, I haven't posted any logs and haven't really asked for any advice anywhere.  I've just searched the forums.
<rooly> just wanted to know what the people in the know know
<tenX> Philh: everything should be unmounted properly. and fat32 usage is another pain
<kelvin911> rooly: and the smallest filesize probably will be 32KB
<Philh> tenX, just because everything should be doesn't mean it always is
<RyanPrior> d[X_X]b: Does just running "smack" not work? Shame that they wouldn't put it on your path...
<kelvin911> rooly: fat32 isnt efficient
<macd> chris256_, why dont you pastebin your /var/log/lastlog /var/log/kern.log /var/log/dmesg  /var/log/syslog (just the time when it locked up)
<RyanPrior> kelvin911: fat32 is efficient. It fragments, but it does it efficiently.
<tenX> Philh: and just because i want to it doesnt mean i will ;)
<d[X_X]b> ryanprior no it doesnt...but i traced it to /usr/local/share/smack/
<d[X_X]b> dont know what to do next
<kelvin911> RyanPrior: fat32 is efficient??
<rooly> right-o then. ext3 + 4gb vfat it is
<kelvin911> RyanPrior: u crazy?
<mao> quit
<Philh> RyanPrior, it's really good at fragmenting, best around
<macd> d[X_X]b, did you try typing "smack"
<RyanPrior> Philh: It totally is.
<tenX> Philh: unmounting is important because you tell your OS to definitely write the buffered date to the device to be disconnected. if you just pull the plug you might be missing stuff
<rooly> is there any way to get stop the vfat from automounting?
<d[X_X]b> macd yes
<Philh> tenX, this i know
<RyanPrior> kelvin911: I use fat32 for my ~/Video partition, which I mount read-only unless I'm adding a new file to it.
<Frogzoo> rooly: external?
<macd> d[X_X]b, how about 'locate smack'
<rooly> yes, Frogzoo
<chris256_> macd, O.k. what is pastebin?  How many lines back from the time my system locked up from each log should be pastebinned?
<kelvin911> RyanPrior: why fat32 and not ntfs?
<d[X_X]b> macd do no...shoild i type in terminal...hold
<RyanPrior> kelvin911: Because fat32 is well understood and doesn't require a userland driver.
<kelvin911> RyanPrior: but fat32 cant store large files
<tenX> kelvin911: is ntfs usage _really_ a safe *nix option nowadays?
<RyanPrior> kelvin911: I don't have any, so no big.
<tritium> tenX: yes, with ntfs-3g
<d[X_X]b> macd nothing but pointing to trashcan files
<kelvin911> i think ntfs is pretty safe now
<RyanPrior> tenX: Depends on what angle you're coming at. If you're running a data center, I wouldn't suggest it. For home use, yeah it's pretty safe.
<tenX> tritium: reallyreallyreally? productive? ;)
<rooly> i wanted to strat away from fat32 anyway, as its been giving me a little trouble
<macd> chris256_, about 5 minutes before, on syslog
<tenX> RyanPrior: thats exactly my point :)
<macd> !pastebin | chris256_
<tritium> tenX: productive?  What are you asking?
<ubottu> chris256_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<robert__> can some one help me set up et sound
<tenX> RyanPrior: in private usage there is no ntfs
<ogun> If I have an Intel Core 2 duo, which version should I be downloading of ubunt 8.04? the Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM) or the 64bit AMD and Intel computers
<emma> are the w32codecs in the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<macd> d[X_X]b, goto the directory you compiled smack in, and read the INSTALL file, see if it names the binary you need to run
<cycom> ogun: how much ram do you have?
<ogun> 2 gig
<tritium> emma: they are a dependency of that meta-package, yes
<Frogzoo> ogun: 32 bit for desktop use is best
<tenX> tritium: try to awake your brain for somewhat strange sounding words
<cycom> ogun: I'd say 32bit then
<RyanPrior> ogun: Just download the regular ix86 desktop distro, 32 bit.
<ogun> ok thanks!
<ogun> bye!
<tritium> tenX: you're failing to make sense
<RyanPrior> ogun: unless you have >3GB of RAM.
<robert__> can some one help me set up et sound
<kelvin911> 64bits dont have that many applications
<emma> For some reason I'm not able to play .asf in firefox right now.
<tenX> tritium: you must be from texas
<ogun> alright, thanks for the replies! c ya
<tritium> tenX: no
<RyanPrior> !offtopic | tritium, tenX
<ubottu> tritium, tenX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kelvin911> robert__: enemy territory?
<stoked> I changed my hardware a few times...
<robert__> yes
<kelvin911> robert__: wait
<d[X_X]b> macd lemme ask you how would i remove if i dont see a uninstall script there?
<stoked> old nic's take eth0 eth1
<tenX> tritium: i meant in commercial use, not for yourself
<Philh> tritium, i think tenX is succeeding at being tenX, this may be unfortunate for the rest of us
<stoked> how do I remove that ?
<RyanPrior> d[X_X]b: make uninstall might remove it
<robert__> ok
<d[X_X]b> k
<byonix> hi, i wanted to create some tutorial, i use gtk-recordmydesktop, i have a headphone with microphone on it, how do i record my voice in the tutorial?
<tritium> Philh: I'll take care of it, if necessary
<RyanPrior> d[X_X]b: No guarantees when you use an installer that's not tracked by the package manager, though.
<rooly> via the sound-recorder or applications like audacity, byonix
<tenX> Philh: so what is that damn tenX b* like
<macd> d[X_X]b, if you compiled it, chance are 'make uninstall' in addition to
<tritium> tenX: really, that comment about TX was inappropriate.  No need for prejudice here, pleas.e
<tenX> in case the makefile contains that target..
<macd> d[X_X]b, 'make clean' also remove any junk it threw in share
<d[X_X]b> make uninstall worked thanks guys but oddly enough it left empty folders
<RyanPrior> d[X_X]b: yeah, sometimes uninstallers are a little messy.
<d[X_X]b> so i gues manually delete should be safe
<tenX> tritium: i would have put all my money on it
<byonix> rooly:are there any sound recorder apps in hardy, how do i do that?
<tritium> tenX: because?
<macd> d[X_X]b, be safe and know what your deleteing also ;)
<d[X_X]b> man i tell you this linux can leave a bad taste in your mouth sometimes...thanmk god it all worked out
<tenX> tritium: your intolerance towards non native speakers
<tritium> tenX: I was asking for clarification.  That's not intolerance.
<macd> d[X_X]b, just install things you find in add/remove and synaptic, and you wont have headaches :)
<d[X_X]b> thanks a lot guys
<RyanPrior> tenX and tritium, this really is not the place for your conversation. #ubuntu-offtopic is our social channel - please, come join us there. :-)
<rooly> byonix, "applications->sound & video->sound recorder" is an included application. you have to install any others
<d[X_X]b> yea true that
<Philh> byonix, you could record the video first then use audacity to record the voiceover while watching it later,even if the desktop recorder can record voice to the video you'll have more time to think about your commentary
<tenX> RyanPrior: you need people like us there to get it really goin on there i guess ;)
<tenX> tritium: lets skip that its all good
<tritium> tenX: no, I've asked you to drop it
<byonix> rooly:i have tried that part, i accomplish nothing
<tritium> RyanPrior: addressing and stopping prejudices in the channel is sometimes required
<kelvin911> robert__: still there?
<byonix> philh:how do i use audacity?
<kelvin911> robert__: wget -q -O - http://nullkey.ath.cx/~stuff/et-sdl-sound/et-sdl-sound.gz | gzip -d > et-sdl-sound && chmod a+x et-sdl-sound
<kelvin911> robert__: run that command
<Philh> byonix, sudo apt-get install audacity first, i suspect
<kelvin911> then ./et-sdl-sound to play
<macd> byonix, ubuntu-studio might be a perfect match for you http://ubuntustudio.org/ , as well you can install its packages ontop on a "normal" ubuntu install
<RyanPrior> tritium: Not really - if somebody is out of line, just kick. The channel is unreadable enough without ops trying to argue with people...
<robert__> how do i copy that
<RyanPrior> tritium: And I'd love to discuss the mater with you in offtopic if you'd be interested. :-)
<cygoku> How can I add server to my xchat ??
<tritium> RyanPrior: I detest the offtopic channel
<zChris> detest?
<kelvin911> copy that et-sdl-sound file to enemy-territory dir
<d[X_X]b> what is the equivalent of cd\ in terminal (not cd ..)
<kelvin911> robert__: cp et-sdl-sound /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<macd> d[X_X]b,  "cd /"
<deserteagle> hello :)
<d[X_X]b> ok kewl.....i typed cd\ and it leaves a weird prompt >
<macd> !hi | deserteagle
<ubottu> deserteagle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kelvin911> robert__: if u r using hardy u may need to killall pulseaudio before u run that file
<RyanPrior> !u | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<deserteagle> does anyone know why WINE keeps saying there is no configured c drive?
<macd> d[X_X]b, thats a way to have multiple commands entered, or script on the fly
<kelvin911> i am dutch ahole
<d[X_X]b> ok good to know
<RyanPrior> deserteagle: Perhaps it does not have write permission to ~?
<macd> so many indians all wanna be the chief.
<macd> oops, wrong chan!
<_Net> I want to make a video tutorial for this program, how can do i do this with ubuntu? Someone mentioned ffmpeg but I dont understand.
<RyanPrior> kelvin911: you're not speaking Dutch. =D
<_Net> Can anyone recommend any software or anything
<zChris> macd: lies! :D
<Philh> kelvin911, presumably you're missing either a comma or an a from that message
<macd> _Net, gtk-recordmydesktop
<deserteagle> RyanPrior: well, i used to have it installed and running office 2003 just fine, but after copying a whole bunch of windows files into the drive_c dir, office stopped working so i just deleted drive_c, removed wine and installed it again... but now it doesn't work
<arvind_khadri> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kelvin911> deserteagle: dump ms office
<deserteagle> ok
<deserteagle> but that still doesn't solve my problem
<deserteagle> :P
<_Net> e/w 11
<kelvin911> deserteagle: uses openoffice
<deserteagle> i do
<_Net> Woops, ignore that sorry.
<deserteagle> yet there are still times (such as with powerpoint presentations or embedded macros) when i need office
<AaronH> deserteagle, did you run winecfg?
<deserteagle> yes
<deserteagle> and thats when i get the message
<macd> deserteagle, when you removed wine, did you do it with 'apt-get remove --purge' ?
<deserteagle> macd: first i just erased drive_c
<Tchmnkyz> hey guys, i have a issue with too many open files on my ubuntu server. I made changes in limits.conf. Once they have been made do i have to restart server for this change to take effect?
<macd> deserteagle, then do that, 'sudo apt-get remove --purge wine && sudo apt-get install wine'
<deserteagle> then i removed the package from synaptic but not complete remove
<macd> Tchmnkyz, yessir, ulimits are not dynamic
<drivetrax> download, enable & configure Java 1.6 on Ubuntu with Mozilla seamonkey or firefox.. http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#enable
<d[X_X]b> is their a cmd to check last installed package in synaptic
<wacd-andy> hello... I have one question about Wine... I was configing wine and I was stupid... so I accidentally got the display resolution from 96 dpi to 481dpi... making too big... and impossible to read... and becuz I can't scroll down... I can't now change the settings... is there any other way so I can restore default graphics setting...?
<d[X_X]b> or only gui
<deserteagle> wacd-andy wincfg?
<deserteagle> *winecfg
<dmsuperman> Where does firefox store it's lock file? I've completely rebooted and it still says firefox is still open
<wacd-andy> how...?
<troxor> d[X_X]b: check the apt log?
<stoked> how do I choose which display driver to use?
<kelvin911> wacd-andy: nice
<macd> dmsuperman, it doesnt show up in ps does it?
<deserteagle> wacd-andy type it in a terminal?
<d[X_X]b> troxor how
<dmsuperman> macd, no
<kelvin911> wacd-andy: try uninstall wine and reinstall wine
<RyanPrior> stoked: You can install or uninstall the proprietary driver using the manager found at System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<troxor> d[X_X]b: check in /var/log/apt/
<_Net> How do I turn on gtk-recordmydesktop, I installed it but dont see it under applications
<__doc__> hi, I noticed something strange. Going with ff3 to ubuntuguide.org my xorg crashes (other websites work and opera works too).
<wacd-andy> I just tried uninstall and reinstall... and then I did use winecfg... it is too big too scroll down...
<deserteagle> macd: nothing
<Philh> wacd-andy, try removing the .wine directory in your home directory
<d[X_X]b> troxor...thnx
<kelvin911> __doc__: probably the flash
<stoked> RyanPrior: not using proprietary drivers... want to revert to vesa though
<macd> dmsuperman, I get it in ~/.mozilla/firefox/eaq2awzz.default      "~/.mozilla/firefox/eaq2awzz.default"
<wacd-andy> ok...
<deserteagle> macd: it still says "You do not have a C drive, this is not good" every time i launch winecfg
 * __doc__ gets the flashblock plugin
<kelvin911> __doc__: i had ff crashed my x too
<RyanPrior> wacd-andy: try using winecfg 2>&1 | tee winecfg.out
<troxor> __doc__: sometimes useful messages get logged to ~/.xsession-errors
<macd> deserteagle, even after issuing the command I gave you earlier?
<dpowerd> hey guys how do i change a users shell to prevent them from logging in at all
<pc03> huyz
<RyanPrior> wacd-andy: Then you can type "less winecft.out" or open it in the text editor of your choice to see all the output.
<d4t4min3r> how do i install a new font on HH
<anthrax704> hey everyone, can someone help me with my lenovo 3000 n200, sound problems
<deserteagle> macd: yup
<macd> dpowerd, goto /etc/passwd and make the shell /bin/false
<macd> deserteagle, hmm, Im out of ideas then, you might try #wine if noone here knows.....
<d4t4min3r> how do i install a new font, i d/l a font file and i want to install it to use it
<deserteagle> macd lol, is there like a channel for every app in linux? :P
<deserteagle> thanks for the help though ;)
<macd> deserteagle, ahh you see the beauty of opensource ;)
<monestri> anyone know how to disable acpi?
<macd> !acpi
<ubottu> Factoid acpi not found
<macd> do'h
<d4t4min3r> anyone know how to install a font
<JR_Moneybags> Hey guys - how do I alter a users home drive location - I changed it and now can´t log in at all - need to change it back
<dpowerd> macd, thanks a heap
<macd> monestri, acpi=off in grub., if you dont know howto do it, I'll link you to a wiki page
<anthrax704> hey, can anyone help me with sound problems i'm having on my lenovo laptop?
<macd> dpowerd, no probs
<monestri> i tried that macd
<monestri> caused problems during boot
<macd> JR_Moneybags, what exactly do you mean?
<monestri> trying to fix the problems with power management /hibernation/suspend
<macd> monestri, then you dont want acpi off do ya, what exactly is the problem your having
<monestri> i was told to disable acpi
<rhineheart_m> hello... I can't mtr yahoo.com nor do sudo apt-get update... But I can access it from the outside
<monestri> read ^^
<__doc__> It's definitly not the flash, I put flashblock in and ff3 still crashes on ubuntuguide.org
<__doc__> nobody else having that problem?
<n00b> when I try to share a folder (var/www) I am told I do not have permission, contact my admin.  I have chowned it to me, and chmoded it.  I can write/delete/etc locally, and can view the contents in browser from remote, but I need to access folder via share from lan.  How do I make it where I have 'permission'?
<macd> monestri, ahhh, yeah disabling it can hurt some systems, laptops in particular
<JR_Moneybags> macd: I changed my UBStudio users home to that of another Ubuntu installation - which doesn´t work so well.... Now I need to change it back
<monestri> any other solutions?
<monestri> i need my computer on for more than say.. 10 minutes
<monestri> :D
<eboyjr> If I can't log in as my only user, what can I log in as?
<d4t4min3r> anyone know how to install new fonts
<eboyjr> fonts://
<necro606> hi i just got a new mother board today and whin i use high 3d grafix my pc freezes any one know what to do
<macd> JR_Moneybags, its in /etc/passwd
<d4t4min3r> eboyjr: what i just type that in term
<robert__> how do ‎i move some thang from the desktop to /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<Philh> monestri, so your machine is suspending itself and you don't want it to?
<palomer__> necro606, return it
<eboyjr> d4t4min3r: ?
<macd> monestri, it wouls help if we knew why it was shutting down, heat, battery, etc....
<JR_Moneybags> macd:  thank you... Iĺl try
<necro606> th mother board
<d4t4min3r> i have the font file... what do i do with it
<macd> JR_Moneybags, dont go poking around in there if you dont know what to change
<monestri> well, after 10 minutes or so i think power management kicks in?
<eboyjr> d4t4min3r: ttf?
<d[X_X]b> about installed apps log:   i checked /var/log/apt all i found was trem.log and it was empty..is this correct? or
<monestri> screen just goes black... illuminated but dark
<Philh> monestri, 10 minutes idle?
<monestri> unresponsive
<d4t4min3r> ttf?
<jgraham_>  howdy.. anyone know how to retrieve a password from evo?  Or, view it?  I am both root and the user, so permissions are not a problem (2.22.1.1, ubuntu, amd64)
<monestri> I don't know, a long time Idle, i've never timed it
<eboyjr> d4t4min3r: Try dragging and dropping
<monestri> same effect if I close the lid
<n00b> how do I give myself permission to share a folder?
<RyanPrior> monestri: ctrl+alt+f2?
<monestri> doesn't work
<d4t4min3r> where can i find the font folder
<rhineheart_m> hello... I can't mtr yahoo.com nor do sudo apt-get update... But I can access webpages from the outside.. and I can even ssh to the box.. any idea?
<monestri> ctrl alt backspace works though
<JR_Moneybags> macd: no fear. I have no /etc/passwd folder??!?!
<monestri> works pretty slowly though
<RyanPrior> monestri: Cool.
<eboyjr> d4t4min3r: open file browser and type fonts://
<d[X_X]b> mh no biggie synaptic was faster
<monestri> but, that's not really a solution heh
<macd> JR_Moneybags, everyone has a FILE called passwd in /etc/ ;)
<Philh> monestri, not even to f2 and back to f7 again?
<monestri> f2 won't go to command line
<monestri> same dark screen
<robert__> how do ‎i move some thang from the desktop to /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<eboyjr> Does anyone know how to log in to Ubuntu without logging in to the only one?
<necro606> ok does ubuntu 7.10 support duel core prossesers
<monestri> yes of course necro606
<tritium> necro606: dual core, rather
<macd> robert__,  " cp ~/Desktop/thingtomove /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/ "
<necro606> ok
<JR_Moneybags> macd: LOL... And I believe you. But my /etc/ goes from pango to pcmcia - ie. no pass*
<tritium> (they don't fight amongst themselves)
<macd> JR_Moneybags, thats impossible
<eboyjr> Okay, bye :(
<macd> JR_Moneybags, well its not, but your system wouldnt boot without /etc/passwd
<necro606> what would cause my pc to freeze during hi 3d grafix after about 10 min
<JR_Moneybags> macd: strike that... I should read properly.. File not folder
<RyanPrior> necro606: hope it's not a cooling problem.
<macd> JR_Moneybags, I even had it in caps ;P
<necro606> nope
<anthrax704> hey just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop and i'm not getting any sound. Help plz :D
<necro606> i am running about 98-110 f
<macd> jgraham_, evolution?
<robert__> it said permisson denied
<stoked> how do I get the menu to choose which display driver to use?
<JR_Moneybags> macd: What can I say.... I´m having one of those days :D
<jgraham_> macd, yep evolution
<d4t4min3r> file browser?
<monestri> I guess I need to disable suspend
<monestri> and do something about power management kicking in?
<d4t4min3r> what is file browser
<macd> jgraham_, so you need your 1.keyring password, or your 2.email password? 1.if you dont know its not going to happen 2. call your ISP
<RyanPrior> d4t4min3r: nautilus
<victamower> I have an old Feisty server, I did an apt-get upgrade and get openssh-client openssh-server ssl-certs are kept back
<robert__> macd , it said permisson denied
<d4t4min3r> is that pre installed?
<n00b> when I share a folder, i am told - 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied' - how do I fix this?  Any ideas?
<_Net> When you capture with recordmydesktop, where is the default location of the files that get saved?
<d4t4min3r> run it from term?
<RyanPrior> !sound | anthrax704
<ubottu> anthrax704: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tchmnkyz> ok, i added increase to the nofiles rebooted and it did not increse the limit (per ulimit -n)
<victamower> is this the security fix that got pushed out for Gutsy/Hardy?
<jgraham_> macd, email server password, for smtp auth login.  It's stored somewhere, and i need to get it to use on another account...
<legend2440> d4t4min3r: http://www.howtodude.net/modules/article/view.article.php/183/c53
<macd> robert__, then to the command I gave you, prefis it with "sudo"
<Philh> monestri, have you looked in your power management applet?
<necro606> is their any programs to check the temp while running a game
<Tchmnkyz> how can i increase this limit
<Philh> necro606, acpi -t
<victamower> $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<jgraham_> macd, the 'IT' guy set it up today, and i created a dummy account for him to play with, (i'm not gonna let those windows guys touch my regular user account!) and, now the password is hidden.
<monestri> just did
<victamower> The following packages have been kept back:
<victamower>   openssh-client openssh-server ssl-cert
<rooly> horay, i'm getting double the speed now that i'm not using fat32
<monestri> it was set to "blank screen" when laptop lid is closed
<macd> jgraham_, yes it stored in the keyring, which is encrypted, which you can get System --Prefs --Encryption and Keyrings
<robert__> macd_, it worked thanks
<monestri> i was getting something like a blank scren
<monestri> granted, it would never come out of that blank screen
<monestri> testing it again, be back in a bit if it dies
<anthrax704> yes i have tried that, and have asked around
<victamower> why?
<necro606> be back
<Tchmnkyz> anyone?
<monestri> ok
<d4t4min3r> ok so i dont have the .fonts folder
<monestri> that seems to allow me to close the lid
<d4t4min3r> where is it finding my current fonts
<anthrax704> the solution i got was to add options snd-hda-intel single_cmd=1 model=lenovo to etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<monestri> which is .. nice. cause laptops are nice to close every once and a while
<diver_dan> hey guys
<jgraham_> macd, thanks, i kept looking for gnome-keyring-manger..
<anthrax704> but when i did that, i tried saving and it said i didn't have the right permisions
<diver_dan> what do you guys use for yahoo with webcam?
<macd> jgraham_, yeah they renamed it
<legend2440> d4t4min3r: create a .fonts folder and install there
<monestri> but that won't help when the computer goes idle
<diver_dan> *with ubuntu 8
<victamower> why are packages kept back?
<monestri> after x amount minutes
<timedroid> It seems upgrading to 8.04 broke compatibility with my ICH9 SATA controller functioning in IDE mode
<macd> victamower, because they arent ready yet
<jim_beam> anyone setup a ATI RADEON HD3650
<timedroid> Using 2.6.24-16, it just gives me some ata errors with STATUS: DRDY
<d4t4min3r> legend2440: there are two files.. a .otf and a .pdf
<d4t4min3r> do i copy both
<n00b> will someone please help me understand why I dont have permission to change my own files, or at least how to fix it?  I just want to share a folder for crying out loud.  This seems like way too much security.....
<RyanPrior> !anyone | jim_beam
<ubottu> jim_beam: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<timedroid> Boots fine using 2.6.22-14 kernel
<RyanPrior> n00b: Do you own the folder?
<n00b> RyanPrior, yes
<victamower> macd: so it's not a sources.list misconfiguration on my part?
<monestri> screensaver has an option to change the time computer is idle after x minutes
<monestri> but it only goes to 2 hours
<macd> victamower, nope
<dontbugme> "for crying oout loud..." hehehe
<monestri> not "never"
<diver_dan> hey firefox wont start and when i go to the system monitor and end it it still doesnt work. is there a terminal code to completely kill it?(not delete)
<n00b> RyanPrior, I get this error: net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<victamower> macd: thanks
<kelvin911> monestri: uncheck the screensaver
<diver_dan> n00b: try sudo?
<anthrax704> i try to save changes i made to etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and it also says u have to wrong perrmissions
<RyanPrior> n00b: what gives you that error?
<macd> timedroid, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/222887 its a known issue
<RyanPrior> diver_dan: careful with that thing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222887 in linux "Hardy VFS Kernel panic during boot, no partitions available" [Undecided,New]
<rhineheart_m> hello... I can't mtr yahoo.com nor do sudo apt-get update... But I can access webpages from the outside.. and I can even ssh to the box.. any idea?
<Tchmnkyz> ok, i added increase to the nofiles rebooted and it did not increse the limit (per ulimit -n) how would i go about increasing this so lighttpd will stop crashing because of this
<jim_beam> OK Ok :(       has Hilary Clinton ever setup a ATI RADEON HD3650 in 8.04 LTS
<Murdoch12> how can i connect from Ubuntu 8.04 to LDAP server ? when trying to login i'v got message no groups found, but getent group work fine
<monestri> kelvin911, ?
<n00b> I am rightclicking the folder, going to sharing options, and checking share this folder, that is the error
<monestri> it's already unchecked
<kitche> rhineheart_m: sounds like a /etc/resolv.conf issue
<kelvin911> monestri: look carefully u can disable the screensaver
<monestri> actually, i'll set it to one minute
<diver_dan> Ryan: it ends itsself(not responding then force quit) almost every 20 mins
<legend2440> d4t4min3r: open your home/username folder and type ctrl+h to show hidden files then create .fonts folder and put your new fonts there
<monestri> and see if it goes blank
<_Net> When you capture with recordmydesktop, where is the default location of the files that get saved? I can't find it.
<d4t4min3r> just copy the .otf files right legend2440
<diver_dan> Ryan: its the firefox beta 5 or w.e. Should i try to downgrad to the old one?
<d4t4min3r> there was a pdf file as well.. didnt think i needed that
<kitche> rhineheart_m: make sure you have nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf in the syntax of nameserver <ip>
<EnderTheThird> This is kind of in between here, but is there a way to get MythTV to output via PulseAudio without recompiling and just using the .deb's in the repos?
<victamower> I have a couple of RAID mirrored arrays on my server running Feisty, I followed a HOWTO to get them up and running -- I'd like to upgrade to Hardy via clean install, will I run into problems with it settings up the arrays?
<rhineheart_m> kitche, yeah! binggo you got it right.. what would be the format?
<Murdoch12> hi, who is LDAP guru ? please help.
<legend2440> d4t4min3r: i thought you were trying to install new fonts. otf and pdf are not fonts
<kitche> rhineheart_m: nameserver 4.2.2.1 like that heck you can even use that ip if you wish
<darren_> ok my thermal stayes at 40 degrees c
<victamower> I'd hate to lose my data
<Philh> legend2440, otf is an open type font
<jim_beam> does the kernel version that comes in 8.04 support the ATI RADEON HD3650 or will i need to run the ATI drivers (I just aquire a free video card to replace my entry level PCIE)
<darren_> so i don't think it is an overheating problem
<d4t4min3r> the fonts i d/l have two files in it... a .otf and a ..pdf file
<d4t4min3r> in a zip folder
<_Net> Anyone here tried RecordMyDesktop for Ubuntu before?
<diver_dan> the fonts should be in a .ttf
<jim_beam> Anyone
<Philh> d4t4min3r, you don't need the pdf, it's probably just a sample
<byonix> how do i display users in the channel, you guys don't show up in my screen?
<kelvin911> _Net: yes i do
<d4t4min3r> kk  thanks philh
<popey> _Net: yes
<Serway> hey guys, does anyone know how to change the gnome distributor main menu icon>? im using hardy
<darren_> _Net" nope
<Philh> d4t4min3r, just put the .otf files in ~/.fonts
<jim_beam> Anyone (3)
<legend2440> d4t4min3r: read the pdf file there may be instructions on how to use
<macd> EnderTheThird, read this, http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/04/mythtv-on-hardy.html
<rhineheart_m> kitche, /etc/init.d/networking restart after?
<_Net> kelvin911 and popey. Where is teh default location of the videos being saved? I cant find where the .ogg files are.
<kitche> rhineheart_m: nope it's will autoload when you try to go to a website
<monestri> Ok, only major problem left is the usb. Devices work at boot but I can't even manually mount if I hotswap.
<kelvin911> _Net: your home
<monestri> Like, nothing shows up in dmesg and nothing shows up in /dev
<popey> _Net: your home directory i think, you can choose by pressig "save as" tho
<_Net> How do you press Save As?
<n00b> RyanPrior: any ideas?
<rhineheart_m> kitche, thanks.. it works..
<jgraham_> macd, hmm.. no way to view passwords..  any idea how to pull one out?
<darren_> hey kelvin911 didyou ever get nfs runnin
<EnderTheThird> macd:  will do.  thanks
<_Net> I run it from the terminal, I can only press Ctrl+C to finish capturing
<kelvin911> darren_: not in ubuntu
<kitche> rhineheart_m: ok good night it's 1:30 am here so I m going to bed :)
<popey> _Net: i use gtk-recordmydesktop
<darren_> k
<_Net> kelvin911: I can't find it in the home, is it in the folder
<diver_dan> can anyone help me with GYache?
<diver_dan> Mostly installing
<_Net> popey: Thats what i use too.
<jim_beam> Anyone (4)
<kelvin911> _Net: it is ogg file
<popey> _Net: it has a save-as buton
<macd> jgraham_, thats what I was trying to tell you earlier, theyre stored in an encrypted flatfile, you can use gpg to un-encrypt them with the host key,
<monestri> Anyone experienced with usb problems?
<jim_beam> Anyone (5)
<diver_dan> ?
<popey> jim_beam: test it with the live cd?
<kelvin911> _Net: u got to press save at the end
<jim_beam> great idea thanks
<kelvin911> darren_: u got urs running?
<kelvin911> darren_: or just run it in xp?
<diver_dan> i just need help with installing things from .tar .gz
<_Net> popey: Mine doesn't have an interface. How can I get an interface for recordmydesktop?
<Philh> d4t4min3r, any luck?
<_Net> I installed it but can't find the program under Applications
<kelvin911> darren_: i cant run mostwanted in xp with 1280x1024 with everything on and highest setting
<popey> _Net: run gtk-recordmydesktop not recordmydesktop
<_Net> popey: ok.
<jgraham_> macd, ok.. gotcha
<monestri> or go to applications jgoss
<monestri> when you isntall stuff in synaptic they usually show up in applications
<kelvin911> _Net: it is under sound and video
<byonix> how do i display users in the channel, you guys don't show up in my screen?
<kelvin911> _Net: gtk-RECORDMYDESKTOP
<monestri> record my desktop would show up under.. yeah
<Rat409> byonix: what client?
<macd> jgraham_, I dont know if you can interact with it directly, but you might be able todo something like "exec gnome-keyring-query get keyyouwanthere"
 * Daonix is looking for xlib6g.deb ...   Does anybody have it?
<byonix> Rat409:displaying online users in the room
<monestri> Anyone experienced with usb problems?
<jim_beam> Anyone (6)
<kelvin911> darren_: i mean i can run mostwanted in xp with 1280x1024 with everything on and highest setting
<Rat409> byonix: what chat client?
<jim_beam> Q: Anyone
<jim_beam> A: LOTS
<monestri> anyone here a smart***
<byonix> Rat409:like in MiRc the name of chatters shows, in my xchat-gnome does not show
<monestri> A: you!
<tenX> monestri: specify your problems
<monestri> Ok, only major problem left is the usb. Devices work at boot but I can't even manually mount if I hotswap.
<tenX> monestri: we're all as smart as hell what do you expect
<monestri> Like, nothing shows up in dmesg and nothing shows up in /dev
<macd> !info xlib6
<ubottu> Package xlib6 does not exist in hardy
<tenX> monestri: at boot? bios?
<zChris> tenX: is hell smart?
<Rat409> byonix: look in settings tab i use regular xchat if i use a gui.gnome-xchats pretty well dumbed down
<tenX> zChris: who the hell is that hell guy
<monestri> usb works fine at boot
<monestri> when i'm in the os hotswapping does not work
<zChris> tenX:  you said we are as smart as hell
<monestri> if it didn't work b4 the os i wouldn't be complaining in the ubuntu channel :D
<tenX> zChris: said we all were. dont turn it on me now
<Philh> monestri, what kind of devices are you swapping?
<whatisgoingon> does .xinitrc still exist? if so, where is it?
<monestri> any kind
<monestri> usb pen drives
<monestri> usb hard drives
<monestri> usb printers
<FloodBot2> monestri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monestri> usb ipod
<kelvin911> what is hotswapping?
<monestri> pulling in and out
<tenX> monestri: and dmesg doesnt show changes?
<n-iCe> how can I reinstall the ubuntu grub?
<kelvin911> not a good idea
<tenX> kelvin911: pulling in and out generally is.. a good idea :)
<monestri> nope tenX
<Philh> kelvin911, presumably hotswapping is swapping when the machine is powered on, i think it still counts as hotswapping if you unmount first
<kelvin911> tenX: depends on what
<riotkittie> oh woe is me! is there some means of forcing a wireless adapter to go "heeey loookit me, i'm alive! and i'll let you go online because you're awesome'.  :(  [i have a usb wifi adapter and it works fine. every now and then, i'll boot into windows, and it will not work in ubuntu.  i can bring it up, bring it down, and restart networking to my heart's content but it's just like "sorry, i stepped out for lunch!" :(
<kelvin911> tenX: on a chick yes
<n-iCe> how can I reinstall the ubuntu grub?
<monestri> dmesg showws no love
<tenX> kelvin911: of course :)
<monestri> cpet when devices are plugged in at boot
<monestri> then it shows when they're disconnected
<zChris> riotkittie: are the settings correct? :<
<monestri> and sometiems I can even plug them back in
<monestri> if i'm lucky that is
<monestri> but if they're not plugged in at boot
<monestri> no such luck
<t808490> I need to revert to VESA display drivers, how do I do that?
<kelvin911> monestri: unplug without unmount usually create problem
<zChris> !enter | monestri
<Rat409> monestri: look in /etc/fstab its probly set noauto
<macd> riotkittie, do you have one that makes you load firmware?
<ubottu> monestri: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<monestri> kelvin911, not the issue
<tenX> monestri: so if you boot up the devices are detected? is your hardware working correctly?
<riotkittie> zChris: yes the settings are fine. it's just, every once in a while after booting into windows, shutting down and booting back into ubuntu, it goes into a coma. for the most part, 2 reboots and it'll be fine but i've done like ten, and it's been like this for 3 hours. :|
<monestri> Rat409,  not the problem
<riotkittie> macd: no.
<monestri> fstab is for automounting
<monestri> I can't even manually mount
<zChris> riotkittie: and it works if you boot into windows again?
<macd> riotkittie, maybe intermittent hardware failure then, it sounds wierd to me
<monestri> tenX, devices work fine in windows
<riotkittie> zChris: yeah
<n00b> okay - I have gone to system>admin>users and clicked UNLOCK, putin my pw, gone to my username, selected User Privliges, and checked Share files wiht the local network, I have done this over and over, it never 'stays'.  All I want to do is share a folder on my lan.....
<monestri> and various other 'nix distros
<tenX> monestri: tried a live distro like knoppix?
<monestri> and maybe.. gutsy
<zChris> riotkittie: when booting into linux , have you tried take it out w8 30s then plugged it in?
<n00b> i have even loged out and back in after each change....
<Rat409> monestri: try lsmod is usbcore loaded and usb-storage?
<monestri> no idea what those are
<tenX> Rat409: should be if everything works on boot
<Rat409> kernel-modules
<monestri> k, still have no idea what do do with them
<n00b> can I log into x as root?
<kelvin911> monestri: what is the prob?
<riotkittie> macd: it is weird but i dont think that its hardware failure, and i've seen others with similar adapters mention the same issue but never seen a fix
<riotkittie> zChris: yes
<zChris> n00b: yeah but why ?
<macd> dont forget when your helping people, try to make sure they know its a command, and if/where they need to type it in at, and what they should expect to see coming out of it
<jorge_> hola
<monestri> kelvin911,  devices don't turn up in dmesg when plugged in
<monestri> usb that is
<n00b> zChris, how else can I share a folder?  Been trying for hours.  Ready to pull remaining hair out...
<macd> riotkittie, I had a similar issue with an atheros card a while back, I ent up stomping it one night and buying a new one
<zChris> riotkittie: what does dmesg say when you plug it in ? perhaps it loads the wrong module or something
<zChris> n00b: why do you want to share a folder as root? isit over samba or nfs?
<kelvin911> monestri: did u just unplug them from windows?
<n00b> zChris - new install, I believe samba.  I want to share with widows
<monestri> no.....
<Philh> n00b, you could always install proftpd and share that way, it's simple but it's not terribly safe
<riotkittie> zChris:  nothing in dmesg looks out of place at all .
<monestri> this has been a problem since fiesty
<monestri> not a problem since yesterday
<monestri> :d
<n00b> I installed ubuntu-server with samba
<macd> riotkittie, have you tried stopping network-manager and doing it manually?
<monestri> not anything to do with unplugging before unmounting
<kelvin911> Philh: why proftpd not safe?
<n00b> need to access var/www from other pcs
<riotkittie> macd: i always do it manually.
<zChris> riotkittie: check what module it uses and google and see if that is the correct one
<monestri> dmesg doesn't even acknowledge if I plug in usb devices unless they were present from boot
<idefine> in ubuntu server is it possible to run firefox through ssh, and having the display forwarded to me, even though I don't have know installed on the ubuntu server/
<idefine> ?
<macd> riotkittie, recompile your kern module with the debug symbols, then start debuggin ;)
<Philh> kelvin911, because it's an ftp server that by default offers up your entire filesystem to be read via ftp, or that's been my experience
<tenX> monestri: just recommend to give knoppix a shot to clear up things
<zChris> macd:  OR you can do it for her/him :D
<monestri> it's almost as if the usb isn't activated unless it's plugged in at boot, but thena gain I know nothing about usb. So that's why i'm here
<gavin__> I am using wvdial. Is there an applet available for the system tray that I can see if the connection is still up or the speed maybe.
<n00b> I will do via samba, ftp, whatever.  Just need to access www/var for php testing.  I can browse it, and edit files locally.  PHP works, but cannot get files to it from pther pcs
<riotkittie> blah.  :|
<idefine> i don't have gnome installed on ubuntu*
<jgraham_> macd, hey, found how to get it all.. however i'm missing the .gnome2_private/Evolution file on the account.  the password is stored, just need to know where....
<kelvin911> Philh: really?
<riotkittie> maybe i'll just suck it up and go wired for a while. :(
<macd> zChris, pfffft, if they know enough to not use network-manager they can do it themselves
<zChris> macd: not likly :P
<Philh> kelvin911, on an old installation of ubuntu, 5.10, yes, haven't tried recently
<zChris> riotkittie: go wired for awhile and try to google or something
<timedroid> idefine, yeah, just use X forwarding (ssh -Y)
<kelvin911> Philh: i am sure the new one isnt
<macd> jgraham_, oh yeah I just looked there myself, looks like its hashed for sure
<Philh> kelvin911, it's still ftp and not ssh, so less than secure
<kelvin911> Philh: i am using it, i always change the default dir to somewhere i want to share
<tenX> timedroid: not sure but wasnt that the -X switch?
<monestri> can anyone help with this usb problem?
<zChris> n00b: is ssh installed?
<monu> hi
<macd> jgraham_, so you'll prolly have to put the encrypted part in a textfile and use gpg to un-encrypt it
<jgraham_> macd, base64.. easy, but.. it's missing on the account i need.. so i found /.gnome2/keyrings but i'm unsure how to decrypt it.
<jgraham_> macd, syntax?
<riotkittie> sigh. google. because it's not like i'd have, oh, i don't know done research for myself at some point before asking elsewhere. :nod:
<riotkittie> gah.
<idefine> timedroid: i am doing that, but i get no display specified
<timedroid> idefine, what OS are you running the client on? It has a working X server?
<macd> jgraham_, if its not in that .gnome2_private/evolution file, then its not there
<n00b> zChris, how can I tell?
<monestri> can anyone help with this usb problem?
<zChris> n00b: well it isint then ;) ou have to do it yourself
<macd> jgraham_, as in they didnt save the pass or something possibly
<kelvin911> monestri: i think your usb problem u need to ask expert in #linux
<idefine> timedroid: yep, i can do it when i ssh to other machines.
<idefine> timedroid: machine is windows
<timedroid> tenX, -Y doesn't apply the security extension. Not sure exactly what that does, but I know I had to use it to get forwarding working on cygwin.
<monestri> i'll try, thanks, i just thought this was an ubuntu specif problem
<whatshisname> anyone know exactly why on a lot of webpages that have flash content and a dhtml menu that is supposed to expand on top of it.. either all or a lot of the time the menus will in fact go behind the flash content... is it just bad css... ??
<n00b> I just installed proftpd - when I try to start it, i get this:ubuntu-server - fatal: Socket operation on non-socket
<jgraham_> macd, i think it might be in .gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring
<tenX> timedroid: interesting. you dont happen to know what that security option is about?
<kelvin911> monestri: there are also many ubuntu guys in #linux or #windows
<macd> jgraham_, I think thats whats used to access the stored keys elsewhere
<arooni-mobile> help!  ff3b5 is not launching on ubuntu hardy.... i launch it but it seems to crash before i can do anything... ideaz?
<tenX> monestri: well you dont want to be helped..
<__Alex__> I have this really weird issue when using shell... I can't type the lowercase letter x?
<__Alex__> terminal even
<monestri> tenX,  oh I don't want to be helped/
<kelvin911> monestri: just so that sometimes the admin here are so annoying that no one wanna chat in here
<monestri> kelvin911, uh, what?
<tenX> monestri: why dont you try a live distro, i'd recommend knoppix
<monestri> tenX, and do what?
<legend2440> monestri: go to system>administration>users and groups click on your username hit properties and check user priveleges make sure access external storage devices is checked
<zChris> kelvin911: this channel aint for chatting. It is for troubleshooting and helping ppl that have problems with ubuntu
<kelvin911> see
<jgraham_> macd, but besides login, there would only be that password, nothing else has been done on the account..
<kelvin911> people get piss off by this kinda msg
<tenX> monestri: from that way you can most likely tell if its a general "linux" problem
<Sazpaimon> before I begin, let me first say I honeslty dont care what happens to the OS on the hard drive if it cannot be repaired, that said, so i was attempting to convert a debian install to ubuntu, problem number 1. everything was going fine,  but in my rush, i accidently pressed up on the terminal too many times, and selected "reboot" in the middle of installing all the dkpkgs. now, when I reboot, it gives me some issue with finding the
<Sazpaimon> root device, and then dumps me to a command prompt, is there a way I can mount the drive on an ubuntu livecd, then finish the conversion?
<__Alex__> anyone?  I find it bizarre that I can't type the letter 'x' in my terminal sessions
<zChris> !ot | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kelvin911> see
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: #ubuntu-offtopic is for general "chatting"
<kelvin911> people in #linux dont do that
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: this channel is, and has always been, for support only
<tyler> in ichat how do i switch to a different network?
<zChris> kelvin911: you dont understand WHY this  channel exists
<timedroid> tenX,  looks like they do the same thing with Debian distros, see the ForwardX11Trusted section in the manpage for ssh_config
<kelvin911> is he asking for support?
<macd> jgraham_, yeah, I just tried a lil test, deleted a account in that file, then restarted evolution, and it asks for that accounts pass now, so it must be in that specific file
<tyler> its a network that doesnt exist and i need to add it to the network list
<tyler> but i dont see anywhere where i cna add it
<monestri> legend2440, yes it's checked
<macd> tyler, you dont have a add button with a big red plus sign on it like everyone else?
<monestri> legend2440,  though that wouldn't matter
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: you're being deliberately dense, i find it impossible that you could be completely lost to the difference between "support channel" and "chat channel"
<monestri> automatically vs. manually?
<monestri> I can't even do manually
<emma> I cannot seem to get Hardy / Firefox to play a radio stream .asf that I used to listen to with Gutsy. Any ideas?
<jgraham_> macd, that's what i'm thinking, but i've no idea how to decode...   Should be easy..
<sekre-ubuntu-id> hallo all
<n00b> okay, I can ssh in.  How can I transfer files to the box if I can access it via ssh?
<zChris> emma: try the Firefox version yopu used on hardy ? :)
<timedroid> idefine, what error do you get? Can you launch xeyes?
<macd> jgraham_, I thought you said it wasnt in .gnome2_private/evolution ?
<tenX> timedroid: not meaning to be unkind nor lazy.. but the reading job i can do for myself. i was just asking for some basic info if it was at hand by someone
<zChris> n00b: google scp
<legend2440> monestri: maybe something here will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbFlashDrives#head-94161db8cc46a2b668f1f4a4ac3a2d7b1e34959c
<macd> !scp | n00b
<ubottu> n00b: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<n00b> zChris: ssh came installed on ubuntu-server!
<monestri> tenX, not a generally linux problem
<CppD> where do i add noapic?
<emma> zChris, this is FF3
<__Alex__> anyone???  I've changed changed my character encoding from utf-8 to western and I still can't type the letter 'x'?!?!
<jgraham_> it's not...  that file doesn't exhist..  it is in .gnome2/keyrings/login.keyrings
<__Alex__> in terminal
<idefine> timedroid: i don't think x11 is installed
<zChris> n00b: winscp is KICKASS!
<n00b> can I tell if there is a ftp server also running?
<Daisuke_Ido> __Alex__: check your keybindings
<tenX> monestri: well in that case you might try compiling your own kernel
<idefine> timedroid: you think that could be the problem
<macd> jgraham_, its not in there for me, its only in that evolution file.
<__Alex__> Daisuke_Ido: Thanks, just realized it was somehow mapped to paste... no idea how that happened
<jgraham_> macd, weird.. i'm lost... thanks for the help.
<monestri> tenX, sounds like pita
<sp0ro> Hello. I am writing a report on Linux being used as a primary Workstation in modern use. Does anyone know of any links specifying in-depth information about Ubuntu 8.04's current support for drivers, hardware, etc?
<macd> jgraham_, hey good luck
<zChris> emma: w32codec installed?
<monestri> this has to be a problem more people have run into
<emma> Yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> __Alex__: no worries, glad you got it worked out
<tenX> monestri: pita? i dont understand
<monestri> thanks legend, problem dmesg gives me nothing
<zChris> emma: well thats all i can do for ya :P aint that much google it seems :<
<macd> sp0ro, on help.ubuntu.com you can find a bunch of info.
<__Alex__> tenX: PITA = Pain in the arse
<n00b> winscp is not an option, must have local folder access or ftp.  Connecting via dreamweaver, and those are the only options
<sp0ro> macd: Thanks I'll have a look.
<timedroid> idefine, I'm not sure. It should work as long as there's a X server on the client side, but you might be missing GUI libraries the program uses.
<tenX> monestri: not neccessarily - maybe you have g* hardware ;)
<tenX> __Alex__: thx
<monestri> they're jsut freakin usb
<n00b> if i can ssh in, surely I can enable ftp or samba.  I selected both (i think) in the ubuntu-server install
<legend2440> monestri: do you have another usb device you can try just to make sure its not the usb port or some other hardware problem?
<macd> n00b, I dont know why noone pointed you at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<n00b> I have a home/ftp folder with welcome.msg in it.  Do i have ftp??
<zChris> macd: setting up samba just to access one folder is alot of work compared to scp :)
<macd> n00b, I know why, its b/c you keep asking random questions, stick with samba, and go with that
<macd> zChris, but it is pointy clicky and fast ;P
<bryan> i need to get my prionter working on hardy
<zChris> emma: what asf file are you trying to play? i can test the site and see if it works for me!
<zChris> macd: :)
<bryan> can anyone help me fix my printing problems
<macd> *is out gnight folks.
<emma> zChris - I've gotten it working in mplayer. I guess it's a FireFox3 plugin issue somehow.
<zChris> gn macd
<zChris> emma: oh
<legend2440> bryan: is your printer supported in linux?
<bryan> legend2440, it says it recognizes the printer as the correct one and it worked on my other computer so i know the printer worx
<tenX> bryan: and that system was running linux?
<bryan> its a canon pixma iP1700 legend2440
<zChris> emma: installed mplayerplugin?
<emma> is that the name of it?
<bryan> no tjhat one wasnt but this one is and under Administration>printer utilities it says it sees the canon pixma iP1700 as the default printer
<bryan> tenx
<emma> !find mplayerplugin
<tenX> mplayer is the magic that gets any pr0n to run
<ubottu> Package/file mplayerplugin does not exist in hardy
<x1250> stupid question: the * in bash is considered a... [complete the phrase please] (spanish speaker here and I need this for documenting a config file) :$
<zChris> emma: http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<kelvin911> tenX: no VLC is the magic to get everry porn to run
<SwedeMike> x1250: wildcard ?
<legend2440> bryan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon
<x1250> SwedeMike: yep ;-) thanks
<tenX> kelvin911: but vlc is also the magic that lets strangers access your system
<kelvin911> tenX: how so?
<dj_hamsta> where would i find the error log in apache2 ?
<bryan> under the printing srection of administration it doesnt have a location typed in only a device URI
<tenX> kelvin911: just got a bunch of security holes in mind
<zChris> emma: what does it say in Settings -> Applications for asf type?
<Klowner> anyone know how to use the package maintainer's version of a config file after previously choosing to ignore the package maintainers version?
<Starnestommy> dj_hamsta: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<dj_hamsta> oh
<dj_hamsta> thanks
<zSoilworker> hi-o
<emma> you mean in firefox?
<kelvin911> tenX: but how often u get hacked?
<zChris> emma: btw do you have totem-plugins and totem-mozilla installed?
<tenX> kelvin911: me personally? :D
<kelvin911> tenX: u get hacked b4?
<zChris> tenX: vlc? Video Lan Client?
<legend2440> bryan: there are instructions for getting that printer to work here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon
<tenX> zChris: think thats what it stands for
<zSoilworker> virtual lonely chicks?
<tenX> kelvin911: not that i know of but working with linux you seldomly encounter that danger
<zChris> tenX: aren you confusing it with VNC ?
<zSoilworker> Yes, he is.
<tenX> kelvin911: most exploits are windoze specific
<tenX> zSoilworker: no he isnt
<bryan> ty legend2440
<zSoilworker> tenX: we all are
<zChris> !ot | tenX kelvin911
<ubottu> tenX kelvin911: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kelvin911> tenX: just use firewall to block internet access in vlc in windows
<bryan> im installing that deb source
<emma> Yes I already have those.
<tenX> kelvin911: i am afraid you lack basic knowledge on that topic
<zSoilworker> Just use Ubuntu.
<zChris> emma: and set firefox to use WMT plugin?
<fongkwan> I have a question about gnome-terminal.  Every time I open a new terminal i usually zoom out (to make things smaller) so that I have more desktop space.  I need prefer it this way b.c I really dont need it that big and i usually have a few terminals opened
<zChris> fongkwan: with zoom out, do you mean making the font smaller?
<Ademan> hey what package is the 'sex' command in?
<zChris> Ademan: tried apt-cache search ?
<Overand> How can I change the default file permissions for automounted fat32 volumes?
<Ademan> zChris: nope, i'll take a look, thanks
<emma> zChris WMT plugin?
<zChris> emma: WMP soz :)
<tenX> kelvin911: this wasnt meant as an insult. but a firewall cant prevent you from being infected by a webbased movie attack via vlc f.e. resulting in an outgoing connection on port 80 tcp
<bryan> There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'. legend2440
<kelvin911> sygate firewall blocks both way traffic
<fongkwan> zChris thats it.   I got it thx.  That wasn't too hard lolz.
<zChris> emma: for asf files firefox is set to use "Use Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible ; Totem)
<kelvin911> tenX: i am not talking about windows firewall
<zChris> fongkwan:  :P
<kelvin911> tenX: use a god firewall can block both traffic
<tenX> kelvin911: you rely on too many things
<jgraham_> macd, gnome-keyring-manager works.. did the trick...  i wonder why they got rid of it..
<tenX> kelvin911: what is a "firewall" then
<kelvin911> tenX: u mean good firewall?
<tenX> kelvin911: a firewall inspects network traffic to its given rules
<legend2440> bryan: open system>administration>printing and try to print test page
<fongkwan> my screen is just too small
<bryan> thats what it sys when i do that legend2440
<tenX> if you run a dedicated firewall in your network, how can it detect/differ the malicious content of your client systems traffic kelvin911?
<oddalot> anyone here running ruby on rails on an apache server?
<bryan> its a USB printer connection legend2440
<kelvin911> tenX: just block them all
<kelvin911> tenX: i am not running a network here
<legend2440> bryan: did you try Configure using [WWW] http://127.0.0.1:631/ like instructios say?
<tenX> kelvin911: you dont know enough about networking, sry
<kelvin911> tenX: thats true
<bryan> i dont uderstand that site or what it wants me to do legend2440
<tenX> kelvin911: using a single windows client with a personal firewall there are methods to detect/prevent unwanted connections, thats right. but thats not what we are talking about
<tenX> kelvin911: and again.. it _can_
<djhash> Anyone help with this please.. I messed with chown and chmod and i didnt think i put it back to the way it was.. I type: /etc/init.d/mysql start error message: /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed     error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<tenX> outbound traffic can be disguised in various ways
<legend2440> bryan:  go to http://127.0.0.1:631/ and click add printer and follow prompts
<bryan> legend2440, it wants me to pick a device should i use that IPP thing they alk about?? it has other options like SCSI but mine is USB and it doesnt have a USB option
<bryan> says device for canon legend2440 , and then it gives me all these choices that i dont understand most of
<bryan> legend2440, i used ipp but then now it wants the model and it oesnt have my model but back on that wiki page it says that they go it to work for that model and just use this CUPS site and this CUPS site now doesnt show my printer
<tiny_bitdt> uh
<tiny_bitdt> i'm from vietnam
<djhash> Need help with mysql.. changed mysql password but now debian-sys-maint is using the wrong password.. how do i change it?
<zChris> I got 2 X Screens running (Zaa:0.0, Zaa:0.1) is there away i can make a program to start on the other screen?
<legend2440> bryan: ithink this says there are drivers on canons site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665384
<bryan> trying to print a test page form that CUPS site now legend2440
<djhash> zChris: i'm not sure.. but have you tried to pipe it to the other screen?
<zChris> djhash: nope
<zChris> djhash: how do i go about doing that ?
<paulcros> I had some problems with big .txt file reading. I already tried gedit,leafpad and gvim, they all too slow.
<tarzeau> is it possible the packages.ubuntu.com pages were not updated for a week?
<Amstell> paulcros : what about vi or pico?
<djhash> zChris: not exactly sure.. but you can try "program" | "display"
<blame> where can I find vnc server's log file?
<wols_> try /var/log if you are lucky
<wols_> or maybe ~
<blame> wols_: not there..
<paulcros> Amstell, VI is a CML programe  right? I dont know anything about pico. I will try that one.
<blame> ~ also not here
<wols_> paulcros: both are, use nano, not pico
<Amstell> yeah nano is good, i use vi mainly
<Frogzoo> any solid reasons to upgrade from gutsy to heron? any gotchas?
<shingen> does anyone know of additional repositories for ubuntu packages?
<Amstell> not touching heron, too unstable
<Frogzoo> !easysource | shingen
<ubottu> Factoid easysource not found
<Amstell> 7.10 is rock stable for me
<Frogzoo> Amstell: I know, but what of heron??
<paulcros> wols_, CML wont work for me. those files mainly GBK code, they wont show up right in CML.
<Amstell> well firefox 3 doesn't work that well, and not much is supported....i have upgrade and ended up downgrading
<shingen> !easysource
<ubottu> Factoid easysource not found
<wols_> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Amstell> i'm holding off for about 3 months
<Frogzoo> Amstell: urgl - not good news that
<djhash> zChirs: if that didn't work.. try this.. "EXPORT DISPLAY=:XXX && /usr/bin/firefox"
<wols_> some newer hardware is supported in hardy but not feisty
<wols_> e.g. very new nvidia chips
<bryan> i dont know how to do those .Tar files anymore either legend2440 should i just use the archive manager or should i get an rpm file??? i have hardy
<djhash> zChris: did you get that.. sorry misspelled your name
<Amstell> yeah....i think heron will be a great release here in a couple of months
<Amstell> bryan : just untar it with the archive manager
<Frogzoo> Amstell: lol, case of closing the gate after the horse has bolted
<Amstell> what are you untaring? that you don't know how to untar
<zChris> djhash:  yeah i got it :) but Xinerama solved it in nvidia-settings :)
<bryan> ok thats what im doing right form firefox is opening it with archibve manager legend2440 , thanx for the help btw
<bryan> ty Amstell
<legend2440> bryan: where did you find them? i couldn't find them on canon site
<Amstell> Frogzoo : yup you've hit it, fedora 9 just came out and here its rock solid
<bryan> http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0024301.asp legend2440
<Amstell> but they aren't put on timelines it seems
<bryan> recommended for my printer is the iP220 driver legend2440
<eix> has somebody ever got libapache2-mod-authz-ldap to work?
<dirtyhand> whats the command to list all users?
<Amstell> who
<troxor> dirtyhand: getent passwd
<bryan> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1700 legend2440
<legend2440> bryan: these instructions seem clearer to me http://choxblog.wordpress.com/2007/06/09/printer-pixma-ip1700-has-been-running-now/
<shingen> sorry, I meant to ask, does anyone have any 3rd party repositories, besides canonical?
<Frogzoo> dirtyhand: cat /etc/passwd ?
<dpowerd> DirtyDawg, i suppose you could cat /etc/passwd
<bryan> man i wana hurry up with this non supported linux nonsense and play COD4 lol
<dirtyhand> thanks
<troxor> Frogzoo, dpowerd: those won't list network users ;)
<d[X_X]b> im a lil confused here...when i installed restricted-extras it installed open-jdk...whats so restricted about that? and do i really need it since I have reg java already?
<bryan> legend2440, nothing on that link is displaying...
<Frogzoo> troxor: well spotted
<Amstell> byran : have you tried dreamweavers?
<dpowerd> ahh i learn somethin new everyday ;]
<bryan> i got it nm legend2440 3rd times a charm ay
<legend2440> bryan: http://choxblog.wordpress.com/2007/06/09/printer-pixma-ip1700-has-been-running-now/
<djhash> zChris: cool.. :-)
<chronosx> is there a gui for setting samba password?
<dpowerd> chronosx,  the command wont do it for you?
<djhash> chronosx: i am not aware of it.. but it is not hard to do in terminal
<dpowerd> command line*
<djhash> chronosx: it is simply putting in a command.. and putting your password.. and your done..
<bryan> legend2440, it skips through steps that it has u go do through that damn CUPS page(which i already did the whole CUPS thing, ) im gona try it this way and i guess we'll see what happens
<legend2440> bryan: ok
<bryan> it may work tho now for some reason legend2440
<mohamed_> hi, is there how to install ipsec vpn client using certificate ?
<bryan> worx!!!!! ty soooo much legend2440
<legend2440> bryan: glad to hear it :)
<Wallgod> Hi.. while using Ubuntu on a laptop, the cursor slips to some other place while typing. And accidentally stuff is typed elsewhere, some unwanted action is taken etc, What could be th reason/solution for this?
<Wallgod> I can come back some other time if every one's busy
<zho> ?
<mhollisjr> is there a simple program that will show me my ip in a console
<zho> ifconfig?
<Wallgod> Hi.. while using Ubuntu on a laptop, the cursor slips to some other place while typing. And accidentally stuff is typed elsewhere, some unwanted action is taken etc, What could be th reason/solution for this?
<m3ltd0wn123> Wallgod: you probably press your wrist on your mousepad, causing it to move and/or click, then you are still typing so the text goes elsewhere.
<kl> how can I configure compass fusion
<blame> vino vnc server does not have log file???
<Wallgod> m3ltd0wn123, thanks for the reply... i understand wat u say but the same thing doesnt happen in Vista... this s a dual boot
<buntu> hello guys is there a virus in ubuntu?
<buntu> hello guys is there a virus in ubuntu?
<shingen> yes, it's called PEBKAC
<kypor> lol
<kl> how do i configure compass fusion
<dj_hamsta> lol
<kypor> compiz fusion?
<zChris> Whats best for playing 720p the xv codec or ogl codec?
<dj_hamsta> kl: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<dj_hamsta> that site will tell you
<buntu> shingen: are you sure?
<dj_hamsta> very interesting too
<shingen> you get rid of PEBKAC by washing yourself and your computer thoroughly in salinated water
<buntu> hello guys is there a virus in ubuntu?
<shingen> buntu: you get rid of PEBKAC by washing yourself and your computer thoroughly in salinated water
<kl> how do i configure compiz fusion
<legend2440> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEBKAC
<buntu> shingen: i dont understand what are you talking about
<shingen> buntu: you will after you read that wikipedia article :)
 * kelvin911 may want to install compass fusion hehe
<legend2440> i use compass confusion
<mohamed_> :)
<kelvin911> buntu: there are lots of ubuntu virus
<Fritzel``> does anyone have any suggestions for a command line program to get my current external ip, I am behind a router ifconfig won't work
<monestri_> i'm having problems with the synapics touchpad
<monestri_> the scrollwheel dies at seemingly random times
<kelvin911> buntu: rm -r / is one of them
<monestri_> suspect it has something to do with buggy acpi, but I can't disable it
<legend2440> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<monestri_> any suggestions?
<timboy> anyone know of a good cli m4p to avi converter?
<Saint`Dia`> How can I get my laptop volume buttons to adjust the master sound rather than turn up and down the Mic?
<mohamed_> Fritzel``:  try use www.ip-address.com
<timboy> preferably m4p to xvid
<shingen> kelvin911: isn't that sudo rm -rf / ?
<buntu> kelvin911: can you help me how to remove them?
<kelvin911> shingen: yes it is
<buntu> Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair
<buntu> is that?
<dirtyhand> how do I find more information about a user (like its primary group_
<dj_hamsta> buntu: u have no sense of humor!
<kelvin911> buntu: to remove sudo rm -r /
<kelvin911> buntu: just kidding
<buntu> ANYONE CAN HELP ME HOW TO REMOVE THE VIRUS?
<Saint`Dia`> How can I get my laptop volume buttons to adjust the master sound rather than turn up and down the Mic?
<Starnestommy> buntu: what virus?
<Bodsda_away> kelvin911, NEVER post that command! even if it is a joke
<dirtyhand> how do I find more information about a user (like its primary group_
<buntu> I DONT KNOW I CANNOT DELETE IT IN THE USB
<Bodsda_away> !shout | buntu
<ubottu> buntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Starnestommy> !clamav | buntu
<ubottu> Factoid clamav not found
<shingen> Bodsda_away: he didn't even include the -f, so it'll prompt before deleting
<Starnestommy> er...
<Starnestommy> oops
<Bodsda> shingen, doesnt matter it will prompt but its still mallicious if he says yes
<kelvin911> Bodsda: thats why i didnt post -rf
<buntu> HELLO how can i remove that cannot be delete?
<zyx386> hi, i install the apache2+php5+mysql-server, but is run .php file in browser ask for Save?
<Bodsda> kelvin911, still not a good thing to tell a new user
<mohamed_> anyone use openswan vpn client ?
<legend2440> buntu: you have a file you can't delete? is that the problem?
<zyx386> :) ?
<buntu> legend2440: yes
<Bodsda> buntu, what file & where?
<legend2440> buntu: on a usb drive?
<kelvin911> buntu: maybe permission?
<mohamed_> !openswan > mohamed_
<kelvin911> buntu: or some process is opening it
<timboy> anyone know of a good cli m4p to avi converter?
<timboy> preferably m4p to xvid
<Starnestommy> zyx386: you may need to add ExecCGI to the Options line in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<buntu> legend2440: in the usb. there characters that cannot be read..
<zyx386> Thanx Starnestommy , but in wich line most add? more info :)
<Starnestommy> zyx386: the line that starts with Options
<eix> I get /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lssl
<buntu> <kelvin911> theres no process that is using
<eix> how can I fix that?
<zyx386> ok Starnestommy that is file http://paste.debian.net/3023/ i correct?
<buntu> IS it okay that i use frostwire in ubuntu is that prone to virus?
<gaovi> hey,all
<Frogzoo> I upgraded to Heron - everything seems to be working fine except firefox has lost my bookmarks - anyway to retrieve them??
<Starnestommy> zyx386: yes.  It's the first Options line that you need to change
<Starnestommy> buntu: it's not a virus
<zyx386> aha ok to what chang it? Starnestommy
<timboy> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Starnestommy> zyx386: one minute please
<buntu> Starnestommy: and what is it?
<zyx386> ok tyt
<timboy> !virus | buntu
<ubottu> buntu: please see above
<buntu> !virus | buntu
<Starnestommy> zyx386: change the line that says "Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews" to "Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews ExecCGI"
<tdawgedogg> hey can someone help me....xchat broke
<Starnestommy> buntu: frostwire is a peer-to-peer file sharing program
<timboy> tdawgedogg, sudo aptitude purge xchat then sudo apt-get install xchat
<tdawgedogg> i go to start xchat and i see a flicker like a minimization or something then nothing....its not in the system try thingy or its not anywhere
<linux_user400354> does ubuntu 8.04 have compiz-fusion by default?
<grdxyxy> China!donate!
<Bodsda> yes
<tdawgedogg> i gui uninstalled it and reinstalled it and that didnt help
<b4s1c> hallo
<Starnestommy> tdawgedogg: is the notification area or tray still on the panel?
<wols_> tdawgedogg: purge it and also check your ~ for any dotfiles of it
<drivetrax> babel-archeo-vision
<tdawgedogg> what does purge it mean and what are dotfiles
<Bodsda> !chinese | grdxyxy
<ubottu> grdxyxy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kokito> please some body help me i want to unistall kiba-dock
<tdawgedogg> sorry i just started iwth ubuntu a few days ago from winhoes
<wols_> purge is a apt-get option, and dotfiles are (hidden) configfiles
<tdawgedogg> no no notification thing on panel
<wols_> sudo apt-get purge xchat
<Bodsda> tdawgedogg, purge means    sudo apt-get purge <somePackage>       and dot file are hidden innautilus (use ctrl+h) /path/to/somewhere/.dotfile
<wols_> it uninstalls and even removes the config files it created, apt-get reove doesn't do this
<drivetrax> tdawgedogg,  dot files?  you mean ./name
<wols_> drivetrax: no, ~/.name
<zyx386> Ok Starnestommy is solved for file var/www thanx, but is tip phpmyadmin ask who save it the file?
<buntu> <Starnestommy> Can i get a virus in the frostwire? is it safe to use?
<wols_> buntu: there are one or two linux viruses but it's (almost) impossible you'd get one
<Starnestommy> buntu: linux only has a couple viruses, and none are active in the wild
<kokito> please some body help me i want to unistall kiba-dock
<wols_> you _can_ however get a virus with any program you download and then run
<wols_> kokito: then apt-get remove it
<kokito> kokito@kokito-desktop:~$ sudo su
<kokito> root@kokito-desktop:/home/kokito# sudo apt-get purge kiba-dock
<kokito> Reading package lists... Done
<kokito> Building dependency tree
<kokito> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot2> kokito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kokito> E: Couldn't find package kiba-dock
<Starnestommy> buntu: windows viruses can still be downloaded through frostwire, but windows viruses don't work on linux
<drivetrax> just use Avast weekly
<Saint`Dia`> How can I get my laptop volume buttons to adjust the master sound rather than turn up and down the Mic?
<zyx386> Starnestommy, the last problem is solved, but how can this problem with my phpadmin to? who most i edit again?
<wols_> kokito: how did you install kiba-dock?
<wols_> where is the kiba-dock executable?
<zyx386> *phpmyadmin
<kokito> sudo apt-get purge kiba-dock
<kokito> like this
<wols_> kokito: you don't install stuff via apt-get purge
<guiest> so then it's "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<guiest> right?
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<Bodsda> kokito, do    locate kiba-dock | grep desktop             does it return any file paths?
<wols_> guiest: yes
<mysticdarkhack> I have a question if anyone up to it
<drivetrax> check into this... FreeWRL
<guiest> thankyou
<kokito> nop
<wols_> !ask > mysticdarkhack
<Starnestommy> zyx386: how did you install phpmyadmin?
<buntu> <Starnestommy> HOW CAN I DETERMINED THAT MY PC HAS A VIRUS?
<Starnestommy> buntu: windows or linux PC?
<zyx386> Starnestommy, sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin
<mysticdarkhack> does anyone know a way to to use a shortcut keyboard to open and close dvd or cd drive?
<Starnestommy> zyx386: it should work right as soon as it's installed after you restart apache
<mysticdarkhack> this would be cool to have
<gejr> i installed ubuntu for the first time in ~2 years yesterday. Wireless didn't work, i had lots of icons in the menus not working(for programs not installed), and i had this funny Glipper error on startup. No panels, and a black desktop background.
<zyx386> how can restart apach Starnestommy
<gejr> How's that for "user friendly"?^^
<wols_> mysticdarkhack: man eject
<Starnestommy> zyx386: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<grdxyxy> linux_user400354,no
<Bodsda> gejr, sound like your installed got borked
<wols_> zyx386: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<gejr> Bodsda: i tried reinstalling..
<Bodsda> gejr, reinstall or reburn cd at a lower speed then reinstall alternatively try the alternative cd
<gejr> Bodsda: yea, that's true. I might try reburning..
<mysticdarkhack> <wols_>man eject? yeah eject shortcut
<wols_> eject is a command
<guiest> will the apps i use with gnome be useable with fluxbox
<guiest> ?
<Bodsda> mysticdarkhack, create a hotkey in System--> Pref-->Keyboard shortcuts
<wols_> guiest: yes
<xbj9000> hi, someone help me add a user that already has a home folder?
<guiest> ok
<guiest> thank you
<zyx386> Starnestommy, wols_ dont worked phpmyadmin :(
<xbj9000> I could do it in KDE but gnome won't let me
<Starnestommy> zyx386: what happens when you try to go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin ?
<wols_> xbj9000: rename the home folder, create a user then rename the old one to the new username
<xbj9000> ah, good idea, thanks wols
<zyx386> Starnestommy, the browser as "whao can save the file"
<zyx386> *ask for save
<mysticdarkhack> <Bodsda>is there a tutorial somewhere and if not how?
<mysticdarkhack> <Bodsda>thx
<Bodsda> mysticdarkhack, hang on 1 sec
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, another side effect of gvfs that i hadn't noticed: when copying a directory to a location where there is already a directory of the same name, you don't have just skip or overwrite.  there's a merge option, which has been missing from every OS i've ever used.  awesome that it finally exists.
<zyx386> Starnestommy, thanx i remove the cache and now worked fine
<zyx386> :)
<Bodsda> mysticdarkhack, not sure-- lemme google it
<tdawgedogg> guys that didnt work i saw xchat for a second then it dissappeared again
<aweintra> I just upgraded openssh on 8.04 server earlier today and everything seemed to be working, but now the computer refuses to respond to anything over TCP.  ICMP pings and port closed messages work, but any attempt to connect via SSH or access the webserver on port 80 returns no response.  Any ideas?
<tdawgedogg> where did it go
<Webberl> hi everyone
<Saint`Dia`> How can I get my laptop volume buttons to adjust the master sound rather than turn up and down the Mic????????
<tdawgedogg> like xchat is running but i dont know where it is
<Bodsda> mysticdarkhack, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42404
<zyx386> Starnestommy, thanx again
<tdawgedogg> and the little x thing doesnt appear up in the system tray thingy
<Bodsda> !mediabuttons
<tdawgedogg> i dont know what to do
<ubottu> Factoid mediabuttons not found
<Bodsda> blah
<mohamed_> Saint`Dia`: rightclick on volume then properties
<o0Chris0o> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Starnestommy> tdawgedogg: Go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal, type in "xchat", and see what happens in the terminal window
<mysticdarkhack> <Bodsda>thx I'll check it out
<Bodsda> mysticdarkhack, read the replies theres a bit of controversy and read the updated link at the top of the page
<tdawgedogg> starnestommy: it shows up for about 2 seconds and then dissappears
<Uda> is someone able to help me set up a shell script to wget files listed in a textfile? i cant seem to get that at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347151 to work
<tdawgedogg> like even the tab shows up on the bottom bar
<tdawgedogg> but then it just goes away
<tdawgedogg> like someone closed it
<Saint`Dia`> mohamed_: Nope.
<tdawgedogg> i saw the networks list
<TuxOne> hi guys
<Starnestommy> tdawgedogg: it sounds like a bug of some sort
<tdawgedogg> anyone else have any ideas
<Saint`Dia`> mohamed_: No matter what I change, the keyboard layout and whatnot. It is dead set on only changing the mic.
<wols_> tdawgedogg: open an xterm and start xchat there
<wols_> might print out some errors or such
<tdawgedogg> whats an xterm?
<tdawgedogg> just terminal?
<ayu_gilr> hai
<Starnestommy> tdawgedogg: it's a graphical terminal
<guiest> what else do I install besides fluxbox
<tdawgedogg> vols_: how do i do that
<guiest> to make it work
<ayu_gilr> pakabar
<Sazpaimon> how is ubuntu server different from debian
<TuxOne> why there is a virus guard for ubuntu eventhough there are no viruses for ubuntu?
<Sazpaimon> is it simply different package names?
<ayu_gilr> fine
<ayu_gilr> and you
<Starnestommy> TuxOne: clamav is used to scan for windows viruses to avoid spreading them
<wols_> TuxOne: linux sometimes runs as server for windows and it's nice to do central virus checking on the mail server for example
<mohamed_> Saint`Dia`:  volume > properties >  select the device that u want to control , at this window you choose master volume
<mysticdarkhack> <Bodsda>the command for eject dvd is eject but what about closing, do you know the command for it?
<wols_> so clamav mainly scans for windows viruses
<mohamed_> Saint`Dia`:  at least this is what appear mine
<tdawgedogg> how do i open an xterm?
<mysticdarkhack> <Bodsda>just feel laze here
<Saint`Dia`> mohamed_: Already tried that.
<TuxOne> thanks wols_
<Starnestommy> tdawgedogg: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<ayu_gilr> hai
<mohamed_> Saint`Dia`: you want to adjust volume button on keyboard ?
<Baltazaar> Must say I'm pretty darn impressed with the changes from 7.04 to 8.04... Everything, and I mean everything in my Thinkpad R61i works...
<tdawgedogg> ah thats what i was doing and then i type xchat and it goes away
<buntu> Starnestommy> linux
<pkp> ipi
<tdawgedogg> how do i clear xchats program files or whatever
<Saint`Dia`> mohamed_: Yeah.
<tdawgedogg> all the config files
<guiest> do I uninstall gnome
<tdawgedogg> so i can reinstall it
<Bodsda> mysticdarkhack, id shoot at close but check man eject at the bottom there might be a reference to the command or man page needed
<tdawgedogg> without the old shit coming into effect
<guiest> to make fluxbox work
<Starnestommy> buntu: you could use clamav
<mohamed_> Saint`Dia`: then i understand wrong :) i look how this working here
<CppD> ive been messing with noapic for a couple hours now, and i still cant get gutsy to boot, but i dont get the noapic error or a splash screen
<CppD> what do i do
<wols_> CppD: use alternaitve install CD. how far do you get?
<tdawgedogg> how do i clean config files for a program like xchat
<kevind2071>  
<wols_> tdawgedogg: with purge as I told you and by looking at your home dir's dotfiles
<CppD> ive installed gutsy, and it opens ok in safe mode, but hangs right after booting in normal mode
<mohamed_> Saint`Dia`: from menu System > Preferences > keyboard shortcut
<torsan219> I'm trying to restore grub through a liveCD.. i have windows on one hard drive and ubuntu on another.. when I "find /boot/grub/stage1"  it says Error 15: File not found..  and trying root (hd0,1) or any other such number says "eror 21: selected disk does not exist"
<Starnestommy> tdawgedogg: in a terminal, "rm -r ~/.xchat2"
<wols_> torsan219: cat /boot/grub/device.map
<dopievoli> torsan219: did you sudo grub?
<torsan219> dopievoli: no
<dopievoli> try that
<torsan219> wols_:  it says "invalid device"
<Saint`Dia`> mohamed_: Already did that. I got my keys set. The problem is, that when I use the volume up and down keys. It changing the mics volume, instead of master.
<torsan219> kk
<wols_> torsan219: I don't beleive you, /boot/grub/device.map is a simple file
<torsan219> wols_:  I'm sure it is
<wols_> then "invalid device" makes no sense since as we agree it is no device
<tdawgedogg> starnestommy: dude that command worked
<torsan219> dopievoli:  thanks, guess I should have tried that
<tdawgedogg> starnestommy: what did that command do?
<torsan219> wols_:  don't worry, problem solved ;)
<dopievoli> torsan219: it worked than
<dopievoli> glad
<wols_> tdawgedogg: it deleted a xchat config file in your homedir
<wols_> a dotfile
<Starnestommy> tdawgedogg: it deletes xchat configuration files
<mohamed_> Saint`Dia`: keyboad layout is correct ?
<Saint`Dia`> mohamed_: Yes.
<phishie> hi guys, anyone able to tell me how do i apply a .diff file? or a command might do just as well =)
<tdawgedogg> thanks a lot....hey is there an ubuntu for dummies book or something....how do u learn all this stuff
<mohamed_> Saint`Dia`: my info stop here :)
<dopievoli> tdawgedogg: when there's a question ask mother google
<Saint`Dia`> mohamed_: Thanks anyway.
<wols_> tdawgedogg: https://help.ubuntu.com/ start here
<wols_> phishie: patch
<mohamed_> Saint`Dia`: if you want to adjust volume as temp solution you can use alsamixer from command line till you solve it
<TheMaverick`> Does anyone know of a package for streaming 3GPP through RTSP? (i.e. something like m.youtube.com)
<tdawgedogg> i mean as far as starting with the very simple stuff.....like the basic commands and stuff
<phishie> wols_, ooh thanks!
<mysticdarkhack> <Bodsda>actually I just found out now, it eject -t to close
<tdawgedogg> thers gonna be an ebook out there or soemthing
<wols_> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mysticdarkhack> <Bodsda>anyway thank for you help
<tdawgedogg> its hard when all the info is skattered everywhere...i want one good source that lays things out in chapters and stuff so i can learn
<wols_> tdawgedogg: there are millions of webpages. as I told you: help.ubuntu.com first
<Bodsda> mysticdarkhack, well done -- and thanks for lettin me no
<tdawgedogg> ok ill take a look
<drivetrax> linux commands?
<drivetrax> learn the bash shell
<Bodsda> !who | drivetrax
<ubottu> drivetrax: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<drivetrax> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<tenX> yeah, TAKK
<bazhang> !fishing | drivetrax
<ubottu> drivetrax: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<drivetrax> no!
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> drivetrax: what do you want to know from the bot ?
<Bodsda> drivetrax, if thats a response to my factoid use ,.,.why?
<covidiu> Hi. How do I change the default runlevel in Hardy? I tried creating an /etc/inittab with the following content: "id:3:initdefault", rebooted, but I'm still in runlevel 2 (the runlevel commands says "N 2").
<bazhang> drivetrax, please head to #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat thanks
<Bodsda> hey bazhang ;~) how u been doin?
<LimCore> hello
<Bodsda> hi
<LimCore> ubuntu fails about security, the ssh fix is wrong
<tenX> LimCore: no!?
<charlie> hey everyone
<Bodsda> LimCore, thats a big statement
<tenX> LimCore: source??
<Bodsda> hi charlie
<visf> hi, anybody can help me to see the hidden file in command line?
<tenX> visf: ls -a
<covidiu> Does anyone know how to change the default runlevel in Hardy?
<wols_> visf: ls -a
<visf> tenx: thanks
<tenX> LimCore: you trying to break our necks here, right?
<bazhang> please stay on topic tenx
 * Bodsda woot 1300!!!
<guiest> how do I make fluxbox start when I login in
<bsh> hello
<tenX> bazhang: that _is_ on topic!
<LimCore> tenX: no
<LimCore> Bodsda: it is big, and true, sadly
<LimCore> Bodsda: http://pastebin.ca/1018778
<LimCore> draft for bug report
<Bodsda> LimCore, im not to savy with ssh so tenX is your friend for now
<mohamed_> covidiu: this tool maybe help try to install it sysv-rc-conf
<guiest> I don't have the .xinitrc file ... should I create it
<tenX> guiest: yes
<tenX> guiest: put /path/to/startfluxbox into it
<Saint`Dia`> mohamed_: I got it, I had to focus it in the main sound dialog.
<tenX> guiest: you have to login with that user launching everything via startx then
<GibbaTheHutt> LimCore, thats not really a bug report
<GibbaTheHutt> when u install the update, it warns you already to recreate any keys created on a deb based machine
<covidiu> mohamed_: I know the tool. It's not what I need. You can only use it to determine what to run on each runlevel. You can't change the default runlevel with it.
<charlie> getting java 5.0 errors when installing updates on 8.04, have java 6.0, do i need to delete java 5.0?
<phishie> ok after reading the patch command istill have no idea how to patch a .diff file lol
<mohamed_> Saint`Dia`: good that it work
<LimCore> GibbaTheHutt: still users do not do it.  why its not a bug report?
<phishie> anyone can give me a lil more clue about it?
<Bodsda> covidiu, not meaning to be rude but google really is your friend
<tenX> GibbaTheHutt: so the report is about what? instructions for the update?
<covidiu> Bodsda: already tried that.
<GibbaTheHutt> you cant raise a bug report for something which people have been told to do and don't
<ikonia> phishie: patch -Np1 <diff.file assuming it's position 1
<Bodsda> LimCore, its not a bug report because they know of the bug -- its more of a warning
<ikonia> covidiu: what are you looking for
<phishie> ikonia, thanks, will try that now
<LimCore> Bodsda: users are not warned eniough about the full consequences of the bug, and what actions are mendatory to fix it
<Bodsda> covidiu, i very much doubt that or you dont know how to use google
<tenX> what bug is it??
<CppD> again, i need help with the noapic booting...it hangs when i boot it that way.
<ikonia> LimCore: may want to discussion this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tenX> ikonia: if thats not straightly on topic i dont know..
<Bodsda> LimCore, then make them aware -- put a warning on the forumsor something a bug report wont help users find out
<LimCore> ikonia: #ubuntu-bugs if at all
<ikonia> tenX: discussing a users awareness of bugs
<ikonia> LimCore: maybe
<tenX> ikonia: so its just about users awareness? not about the actual fix?
<covidiu> Bodsda: care to show off your google skills? The thing is, I already tried creating an /etc/inittab and it didn't work on Hardy. It used to work on previous Ubuntu releases. And that's the only thing you'll find with Google.
<ikonia> tenX: yes, hence why I said you may want to look at ubuntu-offtopic to progress the discussion
<tenX> ikonia: puh, thx
<ikonia> covidiu: upstart.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> tenX: puh ?
<Bodsda> covidiu, i got loadsa hits with "howto change default run level ubuntu" and if its something changed in this release why not ask in #ubuntu-devs
<GibbaTheHutt> Bodsda, what are you trying to achieve ?
<ikonia> Bodsda: it's been a change scince 6.10 with upstart
<GibbaTheHutt> sorry covidiu
<Bodsda> GibbaTheHutt, not me covidiu -- change default run level
<tenX> ikonia: in my mind i was recreating certs and host keys on severeal systems another time
<Bodsda> ikonia, see my post to GibbaTheHutt ;~)
<ikonia> tenX: yup, thats totally support, but the ongoing dicussion about "how to alert users" wasn't
<tenX> ikonia: totally support?
<ikonia> tenX: as in relevant to this channel
<Bodsda> tenX, it is support
<bazhang> please continue elsewhere tenX thanks
<charlie> getting java 5.0 errors when installing updates on 8.04, have java 6.0, do i need to delete java 5.0?
<tenX> to make that CLEAR - that bug doesnt refer to implementation but to user information
<LimCore> tenX: I think this chan is only for support, and discussion on development of ubuntu is on for example #ubuntu-bugs  or ubuntu brainstorm www
<tenX> sorry guys
<guiest> so then do I reboot or just log back in?
<GibbaTheHutt> covidiu, still not sure why u want to change the default runlevel, what you are trying to achieve as there may be a better alternative
<tenX> it just bothers me so much :/
<tenX> i'll move
<LimCore> tenX: Im discussing it a bit in #ubuntu-bugs and will report to proper place on www so that devels may do that :)
<covidiu> GibbaTheHutt: I want to move X to runlevel 3 (and make it default) and leave 2 as an X-less multiuser console.
<tenX> LimCore: thx for your information :)
<Bodsda> covidiu, editing run levels is different from changing the default and probably quite difficult
<Daisuke_Ido> not to mention, runlevels don't mean a whole lot in ubuntu
<Bodsda> Daisuke_Ido, not to ubuntu but to the kernel
<Frogzoo> just upgraded to heron - nice speed bump, and no problems - very nice!
<covidiu> Bodsda: once I make 3 the default, it's just a matter of removing gdm from 2. So it's not all that difficult.
<Bodsda> covidiu, why would you want to change them?
<guiest> So then I log back in to use fluxbox
<ikonia> covidiu: look at /etc/event.d/rc-default
<ikonia> covidiu: you'll see it wants to see the inittab, and if none is found or usable it will default to 2
<covidiu> Ok, I'll have a look.
<ikonia> covidiu: I picked that up from about 2 minutes reading tha man page and say 2 minutes reading the URL I posted you
<mattster> does anyone know how to go about getting audio working in hardy server?
<ikonia> mattster: what do you want to do
<dystopianray> does anyone have half life 2 or portal working in wine with hardy?
<covidiu> ikonia: Yeah, I'm sure you did. So what is this channel for then? "Stay on topic" and "google is your friend"? I thought the Ubuntu community was supposed to be helpful.
<mattster> ikonia: use my headphones
<Zero> hey, i have no CD drive, i want to install xubuntu using a boot floppy and a usb 1.1 disk, is this possible?
<guiest> I can't the path or startfluxbox
<guiest> of*
<ikonia> covidiu: no, I posted the URL and suggested you read it, it was the ubuntu-specific-upstart info
<obta1n> i'd like to buy new laptop that is 100% ubuntu compatible, can you give me suggestion what to buy ?
<ikonia> covidiu: I was highlighting that if you'd read it your understand it
<Bodsda> !topic | covidiu
<ubottu> covidiu: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Zero> .topic
<Daisuke_Ido> covidiu: this is also community support - it's the middle of the night, and you're lucky that there was someone here that actually had the answer you were looking for.
<ikonia> covidiu: I didn't tell you to "google" I provided you with a solid link information which you chose not to read yet
<Zero> hey, i have no CD drive, i want to install xubuntu using a boot floppy and a usb 1.1 disk, is this possible?
<mohamed_> only here is the moorning :)
<mattster> ikonia: just not sure where pulseaudio, alsa, etc fit into wanting basic audio support for vlc and mplayer
<Bodsda> ikonia, it was me who told him to google
<ikonia> mattster: and this is on a server install ?
<tenX> mohamed_: same here. it's uggly and warm
<niko_> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> mohamed_: yeah, it's not the middle of the night a lot of places, but it's a lot less active right now than normal
<obta1n> i'd like to buy new laptop that is 100% ubuntu compatible, can you give me suggestion what to buy ?
<mattster> ikonia: yeah. i like a minimal development environment, with a few extras, all of which i have working except audio
<mohamed_> ofcourse Daisuke_Ido
<ikonia> mattster: so what does alsamixer show as the status of your audio devices
<niko_> i just want to say that im new using ubuntu linux and im very very happy with it..the only problem i have until now is my wireless support on my notebook
<tenX> there's no need for sound mattster
<bazhang> !hcl | obta1n also check system76.com
<ubottu> obta1n also check system76.com: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Bodsda> obta1n, dell ship laptops with ubuntu pre-installed they would be 'compatible'
<ikonia> tenX: he "wanted" sound
<Daisuke_Ido> obta1n: pick up a dell laptop with ubuntu preinstalled, or check out system76, i hear good things about s76, and own a dellbuntu
<phantasiename> hi
<tenX> ikonia: sry for spamming :-s
<guiest> I can't the path of startfluxbox
<schizomania> hi @ all
<schizomania> can anyone help me installing my wlan card? on my hp notebook?
<tenX> guiest: there might be an additional package? just a guess
<ikonia> guiest: thats a script, I'm not shure that ships with fluxbox, I thought that was part of distro packaging (I could be wrong - thats not fact)
<phantasiename> where did the menu for selecting the monitor go? can i reinstall it? i dont want to configure 5 CRT monitors manually...
<Zero> Can i install ubuntu wiht no CD drive, all i have is usb 1.1 and floppy
<ikonia> zero you can, but it's a reasonable ammount of effort
<ikonia> !install | Zero
<ubottu> Zero: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Bodsda> Zero, yes
<ikonia> Zero: that last link is the one you want I think
<babolat> Installing Ubuntu Server, I'm stuck at 18% "preparing libmysqlclient15off" Is this normal?
<ikonia> babolat: how long have you been "stuck" ?
<Zero> ikonia i have no network either, i have to install a low end wm such as xfce or icewm, and then use my wireless card
<babolat> about an hour ikonia
<Bodsda> yeah thats bad
<ikonia> babolat: not good, does your keyboar (numlock) respond ?
<ikonia> Zero: thats going to make it quite tricky to be honest
<babolat> ikonia: how do i know?
<ikonia> babolat: press numlock, does the light come on and off ?
<Zero> Ikonia, im sure it is, but can i make a boot floppy point to the USB to boot, then install from a USB drive, maybe install XUBUNTU?>
<babolat> ikonia: it turns off and on just fine
<ikonia> Zero: you CAN do that, but it is a reasonable ammount of work
<ikonia> babolat: thats a good sign, if you do alt+f1 do you see the window terminal change ?
<babolat> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> babolat: alt+f2 ?
<babolat> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> babolat: excellent, how's it looking ?
<babolat> ikonia: it gave me "Please enter to activate this console" what does this do?
<ikonia> babolat: ahhh wrong one, try alt+f3
<booge> anyone know the kernel string for fb 1280x800?
<mattster> ikonia: it says i have an intel card with an analog devices chip, etc, and that headphone jack sense is off. i turned up all the volumes and still nothing
<babolat> ikonia: nothing for alt f3
<niko_> hi im newbie.. where do i change
<niko_> my resolution?
<niko_> on ubuntu
<ikonia> babolat: alt+f4
<babolat> niko_: System > Pref > Screen Resolution
<ikonia> booge: vga=958
<niko_> thanks
<ikonia> booge: 985 sorry
<babolat> ikonia: alt f4 looks like the verbose mode of the GUI i just left
<sgrover> Q: I have openvpn installed and can connect to my vpn with network manager.  Any easy way to automagically run a script (to mount directories) once the vpn connection is made?
<ikonia> babolat: thats what I'm looking for
<ikonia> babolat: what does it say is going on at the moment ?
<phoenix24> Is there any channel for cocoa-linux developers ?
<ikonia> phoenix24: not here
<phoenix24> Is there any channel for cocoa developers ?
<RudyValencia> What's a good "real-world" analogy for DHCP?
<booge> ikonia thanks
<babolat> ikonia: "Unpacking mysql-server-5.0 (from .../mysql-server-5.0_5.0.51a-3ubuntu5_i386.deb) ... "
<ikonia> babolat: well, if is "working" so lets leave it a little more, but it's not looking good
<babolat> ikonia: that's what i've been doing the past hour. waiting. lol..
<ikonia> babolat: ooh really, over an hour
<ikonia> babolat: I missed that
<babolat> quick question, ikonia: is this package being downloaded from some repo?
<ikonia> babolat: I guess power down and try again then if your not confident going under the hood of the installer
<ikonia> babolat: is this a server install by any chance ?
<babolat> ikonia: it's a server ikonia
<ikonia> babolat: well, it should be on the CD then, but as a secondary quesiton, is there a specific reason your using a server install ?
<jack> how to use my usb-flash in V-box?
<babolat> ikonia: uh because i need one?
<ikonia> babolat: do you need a "server" install though
<ikonia> babolat: eg: is this going on desktop hardware ?
<babolat> ikonia: no. it's a separate machine.
<jack>  how to use my usb-flash in V-box? i cant see it in gust OS
<ikonia> babolat: is the machine "home" kit though or enterprise kit ?
<ikonia> babolat: I phrased that badly
<babolat> ikonia: yes you did.. it's an old HP
<ikonia> babolat: old HP what ?
<wols_> babolat: Intel Xeon or AMD Opteron? registered RAM, workstation/server chipset?
<AMDXP> jack they had a nice howto on the forums for that
<praktikum> hh
<tenX> jack: i only know for vmware but it will be the same issue i guess
<tenX> jack: you have to uncomment 4 lines in a bootup scipt whose name i dont remember
<tenX> jack: additionaly you have to add usbfs to fstab
<guiest> It didn't work
<jack> ﻿tenX  the flash work weel in host OS  but i cant add it to the guest OS
<noob-africa_> hi all
<noob-africa_> i have a small prob...
<tenX> jack: the flash??
<jack> ﻿tenX  usb-flash?
<babolat> sorry, wols_ ikonia: it continued with the install. btw, HP proliant ML100
<tenX> jack: okay call it that way
<guiest> I still can't see fluxbox
<jack> tenX my english is poor..
<tenX> jack: but thats exactly what i was talking about
<ikonia> babolat: thats why it's slow then
<ikonia> babolat: thats an OLD machine
<tenX> jack: mine too ;)
<AMDXP> lol
<noob-africa_> how do i delete locked files from an NTFS device (a flash disk)... it's got plenty of virus (.exe) files, and they all have a padlock icon...
<babolat> ikonia: any tips to speed this old horse up a bit?
<wols_> noob-africa_: is the disk mounted writable? can you change other fles?
<tenX> noob-africa_: if they are locked you're talking about a running windows system?
<ikonia> babolat: just use the bare minimum
<Slart> noob-africa_: use ntfs-3g to write to ntfs drives.. use chmod to change permissions for individual files
<wols_> babolat: don't use ubuntu as a server ( ubuntu is fairly bloaty, needs a lot of RAM)
<babolat> ok. thanks ikonia
<noob-africa_> tenX: well it is mounted on my 8.04 right now
<babolat> wols_: really? what would you have then?
<noob-africa_> slart - can u give me the terminal command to identify the /dev/media/ and then to chmod?
<juju> I just installed new updates in two machines in one I lost my internet conection and the other I lost the menu aplications
<noob-africa_> or is it /media/dev/ ?
<tenX> noob-africa_: ntfs support is said to be reliable right now but for ntfs issues i prefer launching a bootable disk like bart pe
<ikonia> noob-africa_: identify it ?
<noob-africa_> tenX: remember, am still a noob... :-)
<ikonia> noob-africa_: what do you want to do
<tenX> noob-africa_: the best tool i work with is the "ultimate boot disk for windows" so far
<mattster> ikonia: asoundconf is-active returns 0
<Slart> noob-africa_: hmm.. does the drive show up in nautilus? then you can see the path there
<babolat> wols_: should i wait for your opinion? :)
<noob-africa_> ikonia: how do i  get its device id?
<noob-africa_> slart - what is the command to run nautilus?
<mattster> ikonia: i didn't see a status in alsamixer
<ikonia> mattster: Hmm thats odd, you don't need any specific deivers either, odd
<reel_> hi, does anybody know how to extract a "ACB archive data" ?
<wols_> babolat: the downside of cut down distros, they're not so comfortable to use
<tenX> noob-africa_: there are instructions to create a disk on the site. you need a winX i386 folder from some disk to create it
<wols_> so it's a matter of preference
<noob-africa_> ikonia: yes it does show up on nautilus, but every file is LOCKED!
<mohamed_> reel_:  in which format ?
<ikonia> noob-africa_: ok, step back a little. What do you have mounted on /media ?
<babolat> wols_: oh, that's what you mean.. i think i'll tire myself with Ubuntu
<wols_> noob-africa_: no, they're just not writable mouned. run "mount" and pastebin us the results
<reel_> mohamed_, it is  .bin file
<wols_> reel_: what does file <file.bin> say?
<juju> Help how to get back my internet conection after an upgrade of pakages
<reel_> mohamed_, but can be opened in windows I am told
<wols_> juju: depends what went wrong
<wols_> juju: ifconfig -a
<reel_> wols_, it contains channelnames and frequencies
<wols_> reel_: ham radi?
<wols_> *radio
<noob-africa_> http://pastebin.ca/1018804
<PreToRiAnZ> does any one knows how to deal with tar.gz??
<juju> I do not know I just clic ok in the update notification and after reboot I lost the connection
<tenX> PreToRiAnZ: extracting?
<tenX> tar -zxf bla.tar.gz
<reel_> wols_, DVB-C channels
<PreToRiAnZ> hmm... ive tried many times already using that cmnd..
<hp> does anyone know how to fix matlab-shell in emacs?
<tenX> PreToRiAnZ: maybe the archive is corrupted? download it again to check
<helpfromu> hi
<tenX> PreToRiAnZ: use md5sum to check integrity if such info is provided on the site
<degrit> 'allo
 * tenX can't understand why windoze ships basic toolz like md5sum and ssh
<tenX> maybe licensing reasons..
<helpfromu> which specific url that i can check if ubuntu supports intel quad core and that specific interl motherboard? i need help pls before i buy a hardware for my mail and proxy server
<tenX> but they could implement their own stuff
<juju> wols what information you need I got like 20 lines with that comand
<degrit> is it possible to use one of those usb memory card readers with multiple slots in hardy ? the 4 slots appear in "Computer" but I can't mount them
<noob-africa_> so, where am i? did anyone take a look at that pastebin? http://pastebin.ca/1018804
<visf> hi if i want to setup a mail server, can recommend which mail server i should install?
<alienbrain> What are the packages which are "kept back"?
<helpfromu> hello
<helpfromu> any ubuntu guru here?
<LimCore> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Finiras> how do i install a font from a *.ttf file?
<LimCore> helpfromu: ^
<Bodsda> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Bodsda> Finiras, ^^^^^^^^
<Psycho_Bob> Would anybody be able to help me with a wireless problem?
<alienbrain> Apt-get says: "The following packages have been kept back:", What does that mean?
<alienbrain> Psycho_Bob: maybe, just ask
<helpfromu> LimCore: ok sir
<juju> This Hardy Heron looks more like windows A P O S
<Psycho_Bob> im having problems with the new iwl3495 driver in hardy not working, is there any way to revert to the ipw3495 driver
<GibbaTheHutt> what do you want it to look like? :)
<Finiras> a p o s?
<bazhang> !ot | juju
<ubottu> juju: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<adred> hi, can i ask questions regarding virtualbox here?
<gnuskool> juju, behaves differently though
<Ububegin> !ask adred ..
<ubottu> Factoid ask adred .. not found
<gnuskool> does webmin work with hardy?
<jerome_> q. i would like to bind a specific key to desktop switching under gnome, where should i look ?
<wols_> gnuskool: not debian derived distro really works with webmin
<bazhang> !ebox | gnuskool
<wols_> !webmin
<ubottu> gnuskool: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Slart> !ebox
<ghindo> Could someone help me?  I keep finding hidden files with a "~" at the end that are just copies of other files I have.  What are these and how do I get rid of them?
<Slart> ah.. nevermind =)
<gnuskool> bazhang: cheers
<Slart> ghindo: backups
<wols_> ghindo: backups. ".bak" files probably
<Finiras> does anyone know if open office .otd files can be opened by windows word?
<adred> Ububegin: i cant install guest additions. if i click it, nothing pops up. what's wrong?
<Slart> ghindo: created when you edit files with gedit, pico etc
<wols_> Finiras: can't, it's odt btw
<noob-africa_> hi bazhang i have a problem mate
<ArthurArchnix> I can see these error messages on bootup, but they go by too fast to read. There's nothing in dmesg.. or any other logs I can find. Is there a way to do an interactive startup?
<Slart> Finiras: hehe.. yea right.. that would be the day.. =).. so, in short.. No
<ghindo> Slart:  Is there any way to automatically get rid of them?  Or do I have to manually delete them?
<tenX> Finiras: ms will never support that although it became an iso standard..
<noob-africa_> bazhang: i have a usb-flash disk (NTFS) that i have mounted, but all its files are locked, and i need to delete some .exe files which are viruses
<wols_> !ntfs | noob-africa_
<ubottu> noob-africa_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Slart> ghindo: you can manually delete them.. I don't know of any automatic way
<wols_> !ntfs-3g | noob-africa_
<ubottu> noob-africa_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<PreToRiAnZ> does any one knows how to install package with tar.gz???
<jburd> What the hell is up with security updates to OpenSSH?   Two security updates to the same package in 2 days?  Why do I need to regenerate my SSH keys *again*?
<ghindo> Slart:  Okay.  Thanks for the help
<bazhang> noob-africa_, why not run them through clamav
<blame> I found a bug where transmission causes stir with alsa and disables all kinds of sound problems. Is it documented or do I report it?
<fatbrain> Hello, if I need .Net Framework, is mono my best choice?
<anon> irc.jmeeting.com
<Slart> jburd: no need for the language
<tenX> jburd: are there new ones today again???
<HymnToLife> PreToRiAnZ: a .tar.gz is an archive, just like a .zip, it can contain anything
<jburd> Slart: Dude, I have to do all that regeneration again on multiple computers.  Anybody would get annoyed.
<wols_> fatbrain: it's the only choice
<noob-africa_> bazhang: well, it seems 8.04 hasnt yet supported some NTFS drives... clamav works on 8.04?
<ghindo> How come one of the new updates is being kept back from me?
<wols_> !kept back
<ghindo> Is ssl-cert being kept back for anyone else?
<ubottu> Factoid kept back not found
<bazhang> noob-africa_, sure it does
<fatbrain> wols_: thanks
<tenX> jburd: ?
<gnuskool> PreToRiAnZ: read this, http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<jburd> tenX: Seems so yes.
<noob-africa_> bazhang: automatically? well, it DID mount the flash, but i dont have read/write access
<HymnToLife> ghindo: most likely, upgrading it would require installing a new package, or remove one tht is installed
<adred> Ububegin: i want my guest OS to access to my linux folders. ive instructions from forums, says i have to install guest addtions  i cant install guest additions. if i click it, nothing pops up. what's wrong?
<Slart> jburd: indeed.. but save the bad words for the package maintainers.. we don't really deserve them =)
<tenX> jburd: where the host keys recreated again for sshd? and what about ovpn :(
<HymnToLife> so an apt-get upgrade doesn't do it
<HymnToLife> ghindo: do an apt-get dist-upgrade instead
<noob-africa_> bazhang: check out my pastebin http://pastebin.ca/1018804
<jburd> tenX: Apparently, one of my keys wasn't detected to be compromized during the first update.  the second one says it's compromized.
<jburd> now that's 12 out of 13 keys compromized so far
<jerome_> q. i would like to bind a specific key to desktop switching under gnome, where should i look ?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions noob-africa_ please read
<Slart> jburd: hmm.. no new updates for me.. weird
<Ububegin> adred: sorry mac, I have never used virtualbox in my life...
<ghindo> HymnToLife:  Thanks, it looks like that's working!
<tenX> jburd: ... :-(( i was afraid sth like that would happen. the updates yesterday just came in too fast after the issue was made public
<Ububegin> Can some help adred with virtualbox... thanks...
<adred> i want my guest OS to have access to my linux folders. ive read  instructions from forums, say i have to install guest addtions but i cant install guest additions. if i click it, nothing pops up. what's wrong?
<d[X_X]b> i think for linux its like vmware you have to manually do it
<d[X_X]b> google it
<yit41> hey, i need help on pidgin. it wont connect to my MSN protocol
<PreToRiAnZ> im so piss off with this tarballs.....
<mohamed_> Ububegin: you already installed virtualbox ?
<gnuskool> yit41: does it say why?is there an error message?
<gnuskool> PreToRiAnZ: did you read the ink?
<gnuskool> PreToRiAnZ: link?
<PreToRiAnZ> already did...
<tenX> is virtual box available for non win32 platforms?
<yit41> gnuskool: yeah, reading error
<noob-africa_> bazhang: i followed instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions but they didnt work
<bazhang> noob-africa_, I'd suggest going with clamav then
<Skitt> tenX: yes
<degrit> does anyone know why transferring files from a sd card using a usb memory card reader will fail ?
<Ububegin> mohamed_ : no dude, i used to work on the other one... VmWare....
<Slart> degrit: works for me.. so, no
<noob-africa_> bazhang: clamav will clean the viruses even with my current access rights?
<mohamed_> vmware is good also :) but if you want virtualbox you can install it using synaptic
<dsop> hmm, my eth0 doesn't have a connection since the latest ubuntu update
<Slart> degrit: do you get some kind of error?
<tenX> Skitt: suprise O_o does it have any interesting feature? working with vmware a lot and checked out qemu so far
<degrit> no, it just looks like it can't read from the card
<bazhang> noob-africa_, not sure about that? why not copy over the good files and then format
<degrit> and the application trying to read gets stuck
<degrit> be it imgviewer or f-spot
<Slart> degrit: but you can see the drive in nautilus? you can see the files? or not even that?
<degrit> yes I can see it in nautilus
<degrit> I couldn't just a moment before though
<Skitt> tenX: i gave only virtualbox a try, so i don't know what the other do or not. well, it's working, thats all
<yit41> anyone? i have problem with my pidgin. it says it cant connect to MSN because of reading error
<Uda> can someone give me a hand with crontab?
<ikonia> Uda: what is the problem
<Uda> ikonia, trying to scheule a 'killall wget', but it doesnt work
<Finiras> how to make windows less sticky with compiz? I can't find it at advanced desktop effects manager. what I want is to make the windows let loose of the edges of my screen easier
<tenX> Skitt: vmware is my premium product right now. i am really convinced of its features and tools freely available
<gnuskool> yit41: you may have to get latest version of pidgin, it was a bug in previous versions
<ikonia> Uda: what have you done so far ?
<icewaterman> there is another update of openssh-* today. didnt the last one fix the problem?=
<ikonia> icewaterman: thats not a question
<ikonia> icewaterman: read the change logs if you wnat to know what's changed
<Slart> degrit: can you copy the files?
<degrit> nope
<icewaterman> ikonia: actually it is, it has a questionmark at the end :P
<degrit> I just tried replacing the card with no luck
<icewaterman> where can i find the changelog
<Uda> ikonia, can make crontab start a shell script, which uses wget to dl a file, but i cant make crontab execute 'killall wget'
<gnuskool> yit41: what version you got?
<ikonia> icewaterman: in the repo's or the description in synaptic
<ikonia> Uda: are you trying to do killall wget in a shell script, or direct from cron
<Slart> Uda: tried running it as "gnome-terminal -x killall wget" .. not sure about the -x switch
<yit41> gnuskool: 2.4.1
<babolat> i still can't make my DNS changes permanent.. nameservers simply ignore the edits i did in dhclient.conf.. is there a way to override my ISP's useless nameservers in favor of OpenDNS?
<Uda> ikonia, tried direct from cron, and when that didnt work, tried in desperation to make it launch another script to do it, which still didnt work
<ikonia> babolat: use, change your resolv.conf file, but I'd advise against it very much
<babolat> why so ikonia?
<ikonia> Uda: can you show me the script in a pastebin
<Uda> ikonia, sure brb
<ikonia> babolat: your ISP's name servers are rejecting your your updates for a reason, contact them
<brooke> irc.ircnet.ru
<mcp_> are there vmware-player debs available for 8.04? I think for some older ubuntu-version (7.10 maybe) it was possible to install vmware player through the update manager. Is this also possible in 8.04?
<amikrop> Hello. How can I get the ".deb source code" of a package (i.e. the DEBIAN directory, and the rest)?
<babolat> ikonia: im on the phone w/ them operators.. says they don't block opendns
<icewaterman> ikonia: the repo doesnt seem much up-to-date
<dibblego> what program can capture sound from a mic. for playing live?
<ikonia> babolat: your machine to their dns has nothing to do with open dns
<ikonia> icewaterman: what do you mean, not up to date ?
<Slart> degrit: very strange.... if you can see the files you ought to be able to read them... unless its a permission problem... and then it wouldnt just hang like that
<ikonia> icewaterman: you got an update/download today
<ikonia> icewaterman: it's up to date
<gnuskool> yit41: seems the only way round it is to compile pidgin from source, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536333&page=2
<Uda> ikonia, start.sh is http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210/ , launched by cron, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12211/
<degrit> I just tried right-clicking and Properties, and now the whole nautilus seems hung up
<ikonia> Uda: quote it
<ikonia> Uda: the command your launching is "killall" wget is not being picked up as an argument
<verwilst> hi
<SmokeyD> Hey people. i heard it is possible to expand your RAM by using a usb flash drive. I am looking on google for info but don't seem to use the correct keywords. Does anybody have info about this?
<verwilst> could somebody enlighten me about ddebs.ubuntu.com?
<mohamed_> Ububegin: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-modules-generic  this will install virtualbox for you
<verwilst> what exactly that is?
<Uda> ikonia, haha thanhks a lot
<Slart> SmokeyD: you could put your swap on a flash drive.. I don't know of any other way
<Ububegin> mohamed_ : actually you should post this message adred... he was having some problems..
<dj_hamsta> i am root user and trying to access a folder, /etc/shells i get a permision denied how come ?
<Slart> SmokeyD: Vista has something.. working with usb drives.. usb ready boot or similar
<verwilst> debugging-debs!
<icewaterman> ikonia: the problem is, that openssl stuff and apps using it were generating keys that are highly predictable. and after the openssl update is create all keys again, now i am unsure whether i have to start that all over again or not
<verwilst> nm ;)
<icewaterman> because the original fix might not have been a fix at all
<SmokeyD> Slart: yeah, that is what I heard and then somebody said that you can already use this since a long time on linux
<Slart> SmokeyD: sounds interesting.. let us know if you find anything
<SmokeyD> ok, sure
<SmokeyD> :)
<mohamed_> Ububegin: i'm sorry wasn't concentrate here made some work
<wols_> SmokeyD: not possible on linux so far, and stupid to do imho too
<wols_> you can never fake RAM
<Ububegin> adred: consult mohamed_ , seems like he's quite knowledgeable in virtualbox... cheers
<babolat> is a BIN file like a DEB file? im downloading Google Earth right now, and am unsure if it needs compilimg
<dj_hamsta> wols_: u can buy it in chinatown
<SmokeyD> wols_: well, yeah I agree. I know someone who has an old laptop which he wants to use with Xubuntu. Expanding RAM there is not an option (to old/expensive) so I was wondering if I could fire it up with an usb pen drive
<mohamed_> Ububegin: is not much knowledge  but at least it working here
<amikrop> I have a package installed in my system but I want to download the .deb file, as well. sudo apt-get -d install packagename does not work, because the package is already installed. What can I do?
<wols_> babolat: you make it executable and execute it
<adred> mohamed: im using non-free version, and i nstalled from source..
<babolat> thanks wols_
<adred> Ububegin thnks
<wols_> amikrop: /var/cache/apt/archives/ check there. or go to ubuntu.packages.com and download it via that
<BuRn_sLuG> Anyone got any advice for compiling a kernel for a laptop in Ubuntu?
<dabbill> I just made a backup of a DVD i own. It plays fine in linux, but my windows PC sees it as a blank disk. Any idea what might be causeing this?
<alex_> does anyone know what i can do to work out why ubuntu (hardy) keeps freezing? it freezes with no error messages or anything, at seemingly random times
<wols_> BuRn_sLuG: use kernel package
<amikrop> wols_: ok
<BuRn_sLuG> kernel package?
<adred> mohamed: i think there's a standard how-to in setting up virtualbox. i just can't find it
<wols_> kernel-package yes. search for it in the repos
<wols_> !kernel-package
<ubottu> Factoid kernel-package not found
<babolat> alex_: may be that your hardware specs are insufficient
<Uda> ikonia, killall wget still not working. put in crontab : [ 45 * * * * "/usr/bin/killall wget" ] but it still doesnt stop wget
<BuRn_sLuG> wols_: I am about to compile the latest from source like usual? What is kernel-package?
<SmokeyD> alex_ look for the last entry in dmesg or /var/log/kern.log
<wols_> BuRn_sLuG: it'S a package, a .deb
<mohamed_> adred:  you already can run virtualbox ?
<BuRn_sLuG> wols_: Yea but what does it do?
<alex_> babolat: i've run the last couple of versions of ubuntu without trouble, it freezes and requires a hard reboot
<wols_> it creates a kernel .deb
<dj_hamsta> umm i think i made a mistake, i entered "apt-get install  gedit" and it did a whole bunch of things, what did i just do ?
<wols_> apt-cache show kernel-package
<alex_> smokeyD: what should i look for in that?
<wols_> dj_hamsta: you installed gedit and all its needed dependencies
<SmokeyD> the last entry
<BuRn_sLuG> wols_: Yea but I can do that anyway through "make-kpkg --initrd --revision=386 kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image"
<wols_> SmokeyD: there won't be any about the crash
<adred> mohamed_ : yup. but i dont how to acces my linux folders from guest OS. i needs some configuration but i dont know how...
<wols_> if the machine has crashed how would it write a log entry about it?
<SmokeyD> wols_: ok, hmm, of course, after you reboot old stuff is gone I guess
<wols_> adred: either guest extensions/additions or via network shares like samba
<alex_> everything freezes as it is
<wols_> SmokeyD: no was never there
<SmokeyD> ok?
<wols_> and the old stuff still exists since it has been written to disk
<babolat> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4110
<SmokeyD> alex_: sorry, then I don't know :)
<mohamed_> adred:  read this if you find what you search for http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_HOWTOS
<adred> i tried guest addtions it didn't work. when i click guest addtion nothing happens
<dabbill> I just made a backup of a DVD i own. It plays fine in linux, but my windows PC sees it as a blank disk. Any idea what might be causeing this?
<ogt> everybody
<ogt> help me out
<alex_> SmokeyD: ok, thanks anyway. is there no way i can determine the cause, or any remedies i could try?
<wols_> dabbill: wrong filesystem maybe?
<adred> mohamed_i tried guest addtions it didn't work. when i click guest addtion nothing happens
<adred> mohamed_ ok thanks
<ltspadmin> hello..any one understand dhcp/pxe to help out with an issue with delay related to dhcpoffers?
<kdc1956> anyone know how to setup a 3d on a ati video card
<ogt> aircrack is making my laptop crash
<ogt> what can I do
<SmokeyD> alex_:see the link from babolat:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4110
<avi_me> is there a way to recover a deleted file from ext3 filesystem ? a guy in my company accidently did "rm -fr /"
<lkthomas_> guys, if NFS server accidently shutdown, does NFS client would hang ?
<babolat> wols_: about the BIN file question. it says i ain't got an app to work the file with
<alex_> SmokeyD, babolat, thanks
<dabbill> wols_, useing dvd95, dont look like there is an option for changing the filesystem
<babolat> why is ubottu not catching launchpad links' info anymore?
<stdin> !recover | avi_me
<ubottu> avi_me: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<wols_> babolat: I told you you have to make it executable
<babolat> wols_: i did
<avi_me> stdin, thanks
<stdin> babolat: it never did answers.l.n links
<wols_> babolat: then you simply start it "file.bin"
<wols_> how did you set it executable?
<alex_> even when it freezes, ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing
<wols_> alex_: your CPU is frozen, it won't do anything anymore until you reboot
<babolat> wols_: Properties > Permissions tab > allow executing file as program
<TooFly> In a panel, how do I add the "running in the background" icon bar?
<TooFly> (I deleted the default ubuntu panel)
<wols_> babolat: check if +x is set with ls -al <file.bin>
<alex_> very frustrating, keen for any suggestions
<alexandremrj> hello everyone
<babolat> wols_: +x ?
<wols_> alex_: try different kernel parameters, check temperatures of hardware, try another OS (Live CD) and stress test it
<wols_> babolat: yes
<wols_> !permissions | babolat
<ubottu> babolat: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<babolat> wols_: hate to be the newbie here. i dunno what that is
<degrit> a google search for this particular card reader unveils nothing, apart from the fact it sports a badge saying "designed for win xp/vista"
<dabbill> wols_, the system type for the disk is udf ..
<wols_> dabbill: that's the proper one for DVD
<degrit> but hey, everything's got a sticker like that on the box
<wols_> babolat: "-rwxr-xr-x 12 klingens klingens      448 2007-12-28 20:23 file.bin"
<wols_> babolat: see the x there?
<alex_> wols_ sorry i don't really understand, how do i try different kernel parameters, i know the hardware itsself is ok from running other versions of ubuntu and running windows
<sjovan> hi, I'm running irssi trough a screen. I'm at work at the moment and useing putty. for somereason all the act (window list): is in the same color so i can't se where new msg are added. what could be the problem? the themirssi theme or maby putty?
<wols_> degrit: lsusb.
<babolat> wols_: ? ? ?
<degrit> wols_ ?
<wols_> alex_: thing like noacpi noapic etc. set via kernel parameters in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dj_hamsta> how can i change the password for a user in proftpd ?
<SmokeyD> avi_me: I used some tool the other day but I forgot which. I will look it up
<wols_> degrit: to check the device. also check your kernel.logs (dmesg)
<SmokeyD> in the mean time: http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<wols_> dj_hamsta: depends how proftpd does its auth. by default: system accounts
<avi_me> SmokeyD, I saw this link but it looks very complicated...
<SmokeyD> avi_me: it might be indeed
<yit41> i installed ubuntu via wubi. how do i put my ubuntu on a real partition?
<wols_> yit41: reinstall
<dabbill> wols_, the dvd wont play in a DVD player or on windows, but linux reads it just fine. Any other ideas what might be going on. Just a few days ago it was burning them just fine.
<degrit> wols_: everything looks quite relevant, albeit I don't know what it all means :)
<SmokeyD> avi_me: but I had an easier tool which I am search for now
<avi_me> SmokeyD, did you try foremost ?
<avi_me> SmokeyD, k thks
<SmokeyD> that was it
<SmokeyD> :)
<SmokeyD> foremost
<SmokeyD> :)
<FloodBot2> SmokeyD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SmokeyD> that work perfectly
<yit41> wols_: other than that? is there any way that i could just keep everything?
<SmokeyD> the only thing was that it doesn't restore filenames and stuff
<SmokeyD> but it did restore a lot
<alex_> i'm  back, in crashed just then, sometimes when it crashes the screen isn't frozen as it was, but goes completely white
<SmokeyD> I accidentally formatted a whole ext3 partition (quick format so only partition entry was removed in the partition table)
<SmokeyD> it recovered many GB of data
<wols_> yit41: make a backup and restore it again
<wols_> SmokeyD: since ext3 zeroes inodes, you can't undelete
<babolat> wols_: dragging the bin and dropping the darn thing into a terminal WORKED
<yit41> wols_: hmmm... fair enough. how can i improve my ubuntu's boot time/startup time?
<SmokeyD> wols_: ok, that is with the rm command. I guess it worked for me since I just formatted the drive
<clusty> yit41, first run the kernel in profiling mode once
<clusty> yit41, did?
<SmokeyD> only the partition table was b0rked, not the actual data
<yit41> clusty: err.. i dont know what is profiling mode
<yit41> and kernel..
<wols_> yit41: make it load less crap when booting :)
<yit41> how do i make that?
<douye> What ip should i use in the virtual box if i want to connect to my ftp server running on the same machine ?
<clusty> yit41, when grub is booting press "e" to edit the boot line
<wols_> douye: depends how you did the networking
<clusty> yit41, where you see some stuff like splash add "profile" (without "")
<douye> wols_: how ya mean? what network card or.. ?
<avi_me> so in my case it wouldnt work , since it was rm -rf
<wols_> there are several ways to do networking with VMs
<clusty> yit41, then press b to really boot. this will grind disk and figure out what files are being loaded and they get precached
<wols_> NAT, bridged, etc
<clusty> yit41, once you reach the login screen reboot
<clusty> and boot normally
<douye> wols_: ah NAT i thought
<yit41> clusty: that seems very complicated
<clusty> yit41, dud you are dealing with linux
<clusty> yit41, its a g33k OS
<wols_> douye: nat gets its IP via dhcp iirc
<clusty> yit41, you can't make it faster without know what you are doing
<wols_> clusty: it'S the same for windosw or any OS
<dabbill> wols_, Brasero for some reason wont read it as well, when tryin to make a ISO of the burned copy it says Status: the medium is not writable for the source to copy.
<clusty> yit41, bear with it, learn the ropes and then fiddle with it
<douye> wols_: so its not a static ip ?
<yit41> clusty: lol guess i'm not geek enough. is there anyway like linux version of msconfig or something?
<wols_> douye: usually not with NAT
<clusty> yit41, you get lots of that stuff in gnome
<douye> wols_: atm im just using my ip ubuntu gets from the network to connect.. but that means i cant do it locally
<SmokeyD> wols_: if I understand http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html correctly, you can undelete files on ext3, you just can't recover the filenames, file structure and such, but the actual data can still be recovered with grep if the blocks are not overwritten in the mean time
<adughep> how can i remove a pacakge without dependecy check ?
<clusty> yit41, funny_circle->system->administration
<SmokeyD> and that is what foremost does as far as I know
<clusty> yit41, just make sure you aint borking everything. google around to see what does each thing do
<yit41> ok
<SmokeyD> it scans all the blocks for specific patterns which correspond to know file types.
<douye> wols_: so i should use a other networking method ? (mostlikely bridge ?) then it will have a static ip i can use to locally connect to it ?
<SmokeyD> avi_me: I would indeed try foremost and http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<deltaslaya> gparted
<d[X_X]b> who farted?
<d[X_X]b> haha
<wols_> douye: you can already set a static IP probably, but why?
<degrit> wols_ : sorry to bother but could you look if you can make anything of this ? http://pastebin.org/36072
<wols_> just make it in the same subnet as the current host and guest ips
<adughep> how can i remove a package without dependency   check ?
<avi_me> ok , thanks , i am just backing up the partition now before files are overwritten...
<wols_> degrit: not really. not all card readers always work :(
<douye> wols_: that works aswell i guess, aslong as i can acces my ftp locally :)
<Quintin> HOw come dpkg-configure xserver-xorg doesnt have resolution options??
<wols_> adughep: you can use dpkg, but it's not good to do so. cause from then on every apt based program you will run will complain and not work anymore
<wols_> Quintin: try -plow
<douye> wols_: but how can i check then what ip my ubuntu uses locally with the virtualbox ?
<Quintin> wols_: -plow? :S
<wols_> douye: ifconfig
<wols_> Quintin: it's a dpkg-reconfigure option, read the manpage
<douye> wols_: is it then the vent0 addapter ?
<SmokeyD> avi_me: good plan. I made an image of the harddrive with dd and did all the recovery on that image. I left the original harddrive alone in case I messed things up (any more than I already had)
<adughep> wols_, yes i want with dpkg and i know what i am doing :) ..is just removing open-ssh client removes ubuntu-desktop too
<wols_> douye: probably. never ran vbox under a linux host
<d[X_X]b> Quintin i think after 7.04 it changed...whatever u add in xorg doesnt acctually affect xserver
<wols_> adughep: irrelevant. ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<adughep> and i am better off with this bad dependenci
<wols_> and ssh is always good
<Quintin> so is 804 like absolute complete and total utter CRAP?
<bbm> hey guys
<wols_> adughep: you will have to remove ubuntu-desktop if you want it or not
<halloman> http://www.dasdeutschlandspiel.de/index.php?page=beg.php&id=4410
<wols_> !ops please remove halloman
<deltaslaya> Hey I don't know if this is the right place to ask but:
<ubottu> wols_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quintin> cause I just spent about 3 hours installing it on a latitude C600 , and nothing works
<douye> wols_: ah cool it works, thx :)
<Quintin> my window decorations have no close, max, minimize
<d[X_X]b> yea same here
<adughep> wols_, i know i always like to remove the package as i want ... i prefer to fix broken dependencies  then to remove something i dont want to
<adughep> is not always ubuntu-desktop
<d[X_X]b> only 7.04 and less works
<adughep> i just forgot the dpkg --nodeps option
<deltaslaya> I downloaded GParted Live from http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php and burned it to a disc. Then when I booted off it I couldn't access GParted from whatever booted up.
<wols_> deltaslaya: maybe ask gparted people about their software, not us?
<adughep> wols_, strange in many articles on debian packages none says about removing it with no dependency check
<diazepam> anyone using webmin here with Hardy?
<wols_> adughep: cause it's a quite bad thing to do
<wols_> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<deltaslaya> Yea I know but there is noone in the GParted channel, thought someone here might know how to use it.
<Quintin> wols_: that didn't give me option to fix resolution
<d[X_X]b> <deltaslaya> gparted comes in live cd ubuntu
<adughep> wols_, eh neah i dont think so ..if i know exactly what package can do
<diazepam> wols - thanks
<diazepam> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<SmokeyD> avi_me: I don't know if it is usefull in your case but you could also look at http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Quintin> omg
<deltaslaya> So I can boot off the Live CD and get GParted? How do I do that?
<Quintin> ships with a beta web browser
<Quintin> it gets better and better
<d[X_X]b> quintin im telling you u cant....it want you to use aticonfig or some crap of that nature.. xorg conf wont do sheat
<adughep> wols_, so what was it dpkg -P --no-deps or ?
<hydra__> someone had problems with installation of mysql in ubuntu 8.04?
<wols_> adughep: that or some --force option
<hydra__> i can't start mysql using /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Quintin>  there is a root user now?!
<wols_> hydra__: what do logs say?
<wols_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hydra__> if I try manually, I get The file /usr/sbin/mysqld doesn't exist or is not executable
<wols_> hydra__: dpkg -l |grep mysql |grep server
<ghindo> !gparted | deltaslaya
<ubottu> deltaslaya: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<SmokeyD> avi_me: one mor tip (I just found the bookmarks I made last time): http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-recovery/
<hydra__> mysql-server                               5.0.51a-3ubuntu5
<Quintin> wols_: why does root have a homedir then?
<hydra__> mysql-server-5.0                           5.0.51a-3ubuntu5
<hydra__> installed.
<deltaslaya> Oh is the tuxfamily version different to the one on sourceforge?
<Slap_Stick> hey, for some reason on my fresh install gnome is acting odd when i open any application it takes over the main top window i.e. the application / system etc menu at the top changes to the file, edit etc window of the application i haev to close the application as i can't actually move it or anything even though it's not fully expanded
<wols_> Quintin: cause programs who run under root maybe need one?
<ghindo> deltaslaya:  It shouldn't be, why?
<deltaslaya> Well I can't do anything on the one I got from sourceforge
<avi_me> SmokeyD, thanks - that last one looks interesting...
<Quintin> so someone please tell me if 804 release is supposed to even work
<ghindo> deltaslaya:  Does the LiveCD not work?
<ghindo> Quintin:  8.04 has worked great for me...why?
<deltaslaya> from sourceforge, not well for me
<hydra__> wols_: ?
<Quintin> ghindo: it's useless so far for me.  all kinds of bugs
<SmokeyD> avi_me: yeah it does but I don't know how good it is. I am a little sceptic since it claims to recover all your files while the point of wols_ that the inodes are deleted in ext3 makes me doubt that it can actually recover files deleted with rm
<deltaslaya> It is version 0.3.6-7, the one I downloaded and the linked one on tuxfamily are 0.3.4-10
<wols_> hydra__: what you gave is not the exact output
<dman> when i use my lcd via DVI it seems to keep it at 640x480 for some reason
<dman> and scale the res within it
<ghindo> deltaslaya:  Maybe it was a bad burn?
<deltaslaya> No it happened twice.
<deltaslaya> It boots into X or something and then says no monitor is found?
<sky_> ?
<deltaslaya> It's not actually called LiveCD when you download it, its just Live.
<Quintin> Can anyone suggest an ultra small linux distro that can play commercial DVDs?
<deltaslaya> But the one on the other site looks more promising.
<mip_> How to get ip from particular DHCP server? We have more than one DHCP servers running in our network.
<wols_> deltaslaya: it doesn't matter. it'S not ubuntu so OT here
<wols_> mip_: dhclient might have an option for it
<deltaslaya> I'm using it for Ubuntu partitions?
<wols_> mip_: but you are not supposed to have more than one unless the servers work together
<avi_me> SmokeyD, ok , i'm done backing up , will try foremost and then revert to harder possibilities..
<Guillaum3> greets gents. i have two servers which dont have ftp on them. i need to copy a folder via SCP from one to the other. the folder unfortunately has symbolik links which recersively reference itself.
<wols_> deltaslaya: but your problem is with a gparted live cd, NOT ubuntu
<SmokeyD> avi_me: good luck
<ghindo> deltaslaya:  You might not have to use the liveCD, then...have you tried using one within Ubuntu?
<Guillaum3> has any1 got a one-liner for me to do this?
<ghindo> Quintin:  Pretty much any linux distro can play commercial DVDs...
<deltaslaya> Yes, the GParted package within Ubuntu doesn't let me change any existing, or mounted partitions.
<ghindo> deltaslaya:  Okay, gotcha
<deltaslaya> The one suggested by the ubuntu bot has a file called gparted in the iso the last one didn't?
<cpk1> mip_: I think that is something that should probably be taken care of serverside... you could have them serving on different ports and then tell dhclient to use whichever port the server you want is using...
<munckfish> Hi is the SSH advisory fully sorted out now? The openssl related updates that came through the other didn't seem to mention the advisory explicitly in the changes.
<ihancioglu> Hello , I have installed latest driver and ubuntu 8.04 . I would like to switch powerstate automatic when change the power source battery or AC. I configured /etc/default/fglrx file and automatic switch between powerstates are working. The problem is If I start my laptop on Battery power , power state looks default mode, not low power. IS there any way or script for that on boot??
<void^> munckfish: use ssh-vulnkey and replace offending keys.
<visf> hi, where can i find apache2 conf file in ubuntu?
<munckfish> void^: thx
<wols_> visf: /etc/apache2/
<SmokeyD> visf /etc/apache2/apache.con /etc/apache2/sites-available/default, etc
<SmokeyD> *apache.conf
<wols_> hydra__: don't PM. check your logfiles, syslog and mysql logs
<Quintin> Has anyone really NOT liked the 804 release?
<wols_> Quintin: usually tons of people don't when a new release comes out
<SmokeyD> Quintin: no :)
<penegaul> hi can someone help me create a ftp or web server where people can connect and download files directly from my computer instead of me burning dvds ?
<visf> wols & smokeyD: thanks
<SmokeyD> penegaul: setup a webserver (Apache)
<wols_> my experience is it always takes the ubuntu folks a bit to fix various (small) problems when a new release comes out
<wols_> usually takes a month or two
<hydra__> wols_: man, are you ok? i already told you the error I was getting.
<wols_> penegaul: apt-get install apache2
<Quintin> wols_: examples of things people are upset with?
<hydra__> and I suppose you're not suggesting a copy/paste in the channel...
<wols_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Quintin> I'm burning an alternate install image now
<Quintin> last try before I say screw it
<chronosx> hardy heron (or maybe newest samba) has a bug.  when i try to overwrite a file on samba share, it errors network permission denied, i have to delete first the file then paste the file
<Quintin> I just want a laptop that plays DVDs for my girlfriend to take on her trip :\
<wols_> Quintin: dunno about hardy in particular. I just remember how it was with pretty much all ubuntu versions before now
<SmokeyD> penegaul: see http://www.lullabot.com/node/289/play http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch20_:_The_Apache_Web_Server
<Quintin> wols_: are you using 804?
<TimothyP> Hi, what's the best way to persist iptables/firewall settings on ubuntu server?
<penegaul> SmokeyD: im new to linux and ubuntu .. i dont understand most of the stuff there :(
<BonezAU>  HI, does anyone know an alternative way of creating a PPTP network connection without using NetworkManager?
<GibbaTheHutt> Quintin, what actual problem are you getting ?
<SmokeyD> penegaul: see the first link
<SmokeyD> that one is really simple
<Quintin> GibbaTheHutt: wayyyyy too many
<GibbaTheHutt> like what ?
<SmokeyD> penegaul: it is a movie that takes you through every step of setting up a website, including mysql and drupal (which two you don't need to just host files)
<GibbaTheHutt> just hard for people to help without specific errors etc
<wols_> Quintin: no
<BonezAU>  HI, does anyone know an alternative way of creating a PPTP VPN connection without using NetworkManager?
<Radit> can somebody tell me what the gfxboot package does?
<ikonia> Radit: there is a description of it in the repo
<ikonia> Radit: high light it in synaptic and clicke "description"
<Radit> ikonia: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders
<Radit> This package is needed to create the graphical boot logos for gfxboot,
<Radit> introduced and developed by SuSE, it is suitable for grub, lilo and syslinux.
<ganes> is there any relation between the kernel & casper package
<SmokeyD> TimothyP: I created a script  /etc/firewall which contains all the iptables configuration. Then in /etc/interfaces I added pre-up /etc/firewall to the external network interface
<Falling-Inferno> Banshee whenever it is Syncing with my ipod to load all the songs from my libary to the ipod it crashes..
<SmokeyD> TimothyP: see "man interfaces"
<Radit> ikonia: I installed it and it does nothing
<penegaul> ?
<SmokeyD> penegaul: what? Be specific and as a question please.
<SmokeyD> *aks
<TimothyP> SmokeyD thnx :)
<SmokeyD> *ask
<SmokeyD> TimothyP: np
<SmokeyD> so. And now I am off
<SmokeyD> :)
<SmokeyD> good luck everyone
<SmokeyD> :)
<penegaul> SmokeyD: im new to linux and ubuntu .. i dont understand most of the stuff there :(
<TimothyP> penegaul what is the problem?
<tenX> does anyone at what time 8.04 will support vmware-server again?
<ovidiu> hi
<penegaul> brb
<ovidiu> is there any method to make the movies to not be played in overlay mode?
<penegaul> something went wrong with the installation
<Falling-Inferno> When i try syncing my ipod to banshee,Banshee crashes
<ovidiu> on an Intel graphic card
<TimothyP> tenX the only solution seems to be using vmware-any-to-any patch but I haven't tried it, certainly not on a emt64 version
<wols_> ovidiu: why don't you want to?
<ovidiu> because when I am moving a window with compiz
<ovidiu> the movie image doesn't move
<tenX> TimothyP: i have that running but i want distro support
<nick110> hello
<ovidiu> or when I rotate the cube
<ovidiu> the movie image doesn't "rotate" with the cube
<shomon_> hi - is there a good irc channel somewhere for some help with avidemux or dvd authoring?
<nick110> hello ubuntu user
<IcE_^> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 8.04. I am trying to set up my Wirless Modem. it is HUAWEI ETS1001 Wirless modem but everytime I get a fail error. also, why is that when I use dmesg -c i get nothing?
<ganes> is there any relation between the kernel & casper package
<TimothyP> oh like that
<MatBoy> man, the dutch mirrors are damn slow
<IcE_^> hmmz, any one?
<RudyValencia> My server can kickstart the Ubuntu installation process via PXE now :D
<ganes>  kernel is running on live-initramfs-tools, now i installed casper it is not working ., why
<Sazpaimon> ok, so when i boot ubuntu, and get into the GUI, its stuck on an orange screen with a wait cursor
<Sazpaimon> what gives?
<dman__> im havign an issue switching from VGA to DVI, it seems to set my resolution to 640x480 and make the x session scrollable to access the whole 1650x1080
<ghindo> Sazpaimon:  Have you tried booting into an older kernel or recovery mode from GRUB?
<Falling-Inferno> Never mind i got it working i just have to wipe my ipod before syncing
<Sazpaimon> ghindo, those options arent available for me in GRUB
<BonezAU>  HI, does anyone know an alternative way of creating a PPTP VPN connection without using NetworkManager?
<Sazpaimon> only Ubuntu and single user mode
<stevem> Oh NOES!
<Sazpaimon> I cant CTRL+ALT+F1 into a console to make changes and stuff
<Sazpaimon> anything I can take a look at?
<ghindo> Sazpaimon:  to be honest, I'm not really sure :/
<Sazpaimon> k
<IcE_^> hmmz, i'm sorry for repeating my question, but why when I use dmesg -c i get nothing?
<kuri0s> dman__ which video card? reconfigure your X.
<Gantz> i just tried switching to ubuntu from xp x64 and i'm really lost
<void^> IcE_^: -c clears the buffer. if there are no new messages since the last time you ran it, you won't get anything.
<Whitt> Gantz, What are you trying to do?
<Gantz> i'm trying to get comfortable with ubuntu, other than that i'm trying to get everything running correctly starting with my sound
<babolat> The Trash Bin icon on my panel went missing. Adding it back via Right click > Add to Panel doesn't add it back. Nothing happens. How do I bring it back?
<Morpheus> morning folks, is there a tool to let me migrate a live physical ubuntu server to another physical server?
<IcE_^> void^: oh, i understand now.. I am tryng to set up my modem by configuring the USB in /etc/udev/rules.d.. how do I know that it was identified correctly since dmesg -c doesn't give anything?
<jberg-> hey. i've just got my broadcom chipset working with apt-get install b43-fwcutter; modprobe -r b43; modprobe b43 but i heard the new b43 module only works okay with 2.4.25 kernel otherwise i'd get transfer errors
<abhi> i'm trying to mount a volume using the GUI from Nautilus
<Sazpaimon> I guess i'll try kubuntu and see if I have any luck with that
<abhi> I'm at the location Computer
<jberg-> so now when i do apt-get i get a lot of transfer errors because of incorrect hash sums and stuff
<abhi> and I enter the path correctly
<jberg-> do i need kernel 2.6.25?
<abhi> i get this error when mounting : mount_point cannot contain the following: G_DIR seperator (/)
<abhi> when i try to mount using GUI
<kuri0s> jberg- nop, you can add kernel modules by hand to any version. just compile
<Slart> abhi: start gconf-editor in a terminal
<Slart> abhi: go to system, storage, volumes
<abhi> ok
<jberg-> kuri0s, yes i know. but b43 apparently doesnt work with 2.6.24 because i get transfer erros
<jberg-> errors
<Gantz> i just installed ubuntu and can't get audio through spdif
<jberg-> so i think i need 2.6.25 which is supposed to fix it
<abhi> Slart: went
<Slart> abhi: you've got a couple of folders there.. named _org_free...blablabla
<peng_> hi, anyone know how use spell file in vim?
<abhi> yea
<jberg-> but is there an easy way to get 2.6.25? can i use a config file which was used to compile 2.6.24?
<abhi> Slart: yea
<peng_> when I add zg it tell me"e764 option 'spellfile' is not set"
<Slart> abhi: if you click on those you see they key "mountpoint" on the right hand side, right?
<peng_> in vim
<abhi> Slart: correct
<cpk1> Gantz: use alsamixer and make sure pcm is turned up
<abhi> Slart: key documentation gives an error
<Slart> abhi: I'm betting at least one of those keys /mountpoint
<Slart> abhi: I'm betting at least one of those keys (mountpoint) contain a / or something else
<kuri0s> jberg-: weird, I normally have problems whith newer kernels because they come with newer features which driver developers don't use to expect...
<Slart> abhi: might be called /media/mydisk or something like that.. right?
<abhi> Slart: ok then how do i specify the mount point if not with /s?
<cpk1> Gantz: also if alsamixer has an iec958 device(s) play around with those
<abhi> Slart: yea correct
<TB`> Hi all
<Slart> abhi: the gnome volume automounter doesn't want the whole path.. just the stuff after /media/
<TB`> When is 8.04 being released?
<abhi> Slart: oh :) and what if i want to mount it else where?
<Slart> abhi: so if the mountpoint is "bigdisk" it will be mounted in "/media/bigdisk"
<Whitt> TB`, its out
<Slart> abhi: you can't.. afaik
<Gantz> cpk1: not entirely sure how to do any of that tbqh
<abhi> Slart: then i'll have to change /etc/fstab correct? :)
<Slart> abhi: of course you can mount your drive manually wherever you want.. but the gnome auto mounter thingy works like this
<cpk1> Gantz: open up a terminal and then run "alsamixer" left right selects which device to change, up and down lowers/raises volume or changes an option
<bouma> could someone please help, ive been using google but no luck, i used to have a progy that let me access ext2 drives under xp, but i cant find it again, only a bunch of other progrs that i tried and found were, uh, .. undesireable, and deleteworthy
<cpk1> Gantz: pressing escape twice quits
<Slart> abhi: what does your fstab look like? can you pastebin it?
<Slart> !paste | abhi
<ubottu> abhi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gantz> cpk1: ok cool i'll try that
<DJones> bouma: search for ext2fs, I'll see if i can find the link though
<abhi> Slart: i think i'll just do an automount in media won't make a difference :)
<abhi> Slart: thx for explaining Gnome automount to me :)
<Slart> abhi: ok.. just change the mountpoint key.. just one word.. not /\., etc.. and try clicking on the drive in nautilus
<DJones> bouma: http://www.fs-driver.org/ This should do it
<dj_hamsta> lets say i installed proftpd and no longer like it, how can i remove it ?
<Ollie> Hello, I just put a DVD in my drive, and totem movie player was unable to play it. It said: "An Error Occurred: Could not read from resource"
<Ollie> any ideas?
<judgen> Does the netboot iso contain madwifi?
<cpk1> Gantz: if you do have iec958 devices, mine are set to ac-link and the other 2 are at 0 volume but unmuted
<bouma> DJones, right, i would rather not an installable driver, just a simple standalone exe like the last one
<Slart> Ollie: installed the dvd css thingy?
<Ollie> nope... where do I get it?
<Slart> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<judgen> Ollie: medibuntu repos
<kuri0s>  jberg-: if you need to keep the older version for any reason, try googling for a patch
<TB`> Keep getting a blue screen error, what shall I do?
<Slart> Ollie: look  at those links.. or try typing "!medibuntu" here in the channel.. ubotu will help you
<bouma> DJones, the last one i had was something like e2fs?*? and had support for files over 2gig
<Slart> TB`: blue screen error? in ubuntu? neat.. never seen that
<DJones> bouma: I've not seen anything like that, I always used this, which gave the ext2 partition of drive letter
<kuri0s> lol
<judgen> Does the netboot iso contain madwifi?
<ArthurArchnix> Well, I've downgraded to gutsy and I'm much happier. The only thing I miss is openoffice 2.4 On the forums it doesn't seem like people have much happiness trying to get it working. Will it find it's way into backports do you think? Or should I try and install it some other way?
<Gantz> cpk1: doesn't seem to be doing anything
<Ollie> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cpk1> judgen: I am fairly certain the kernel hardy uses has madwifi built in
<bouma> DJones, right, well ive had bad experiences with drive letters that werent valid, and being offered to format them under xp, and severe stress when i let someone else use my computer lest they click yes, yes, i would like to format this ext2fs drive with all my music on it
<judgen> cpk1: nice, as i prefer to do manual install of packages rather than using a full distro
<no_one_noz1> hizzzzzzz
<Slart> bouma: isn't there an ext2/ext3 fs driver for windows? don't know if it keeps windows from wanting to format it though
<TB`> Can't do it
<tenX> Slart: there was a tiny tool for that.. accessing ext fs
<KrimZon> i seem to still be having network qos problems in ubuntu - a slowish download and some package downloads via synaptic are preventing me from using the web at all
<KrimZon> ext2fs
<bouma> Slart, ok is sounds like there is, i am just looking for a single exe standalone progy that does 2gig files, i used to have one, and im still regoogling for it
<cpk1> judgen: ath5k is supposed to be in 2.6, BUT it might be only in the wireless GIT so I cant be 100% sure that the hardy kernel has it
<DJones> Slart: that was the link I suggested to bouma, I've not seen anything that was just an exe to access the partition
<bouma> Slart, ah ok, i found it again, http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<Slart> DJones, bouma: I used something when I dualbooted.. some kind of file explorer that you could use to access your ext2 driver from XP.... can't remember the name.. shareware or something
<cpk1> Gantz: well, it is too late for me to try to trouble shoot sound, but I remember getting my spdif to work I had to play with the iec958 devices and pcm volume
<bouma> DJones, i like this, i found it again, http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<Gantz> cpk1: how would i do that then/
<tenX> bouma: thats it :)
<jberg-> does anyone know if i can use some config files which was used to compile the default kernel in ubuntu to compile the latest 2.6.25 kernel?
<Ollie> Slart: Do I need to restart the pc after installing livdvdcss2? It's installed, but totem is still giving the same error
<jberg-> so i dont need to configure anything, just download, load config and compile
<DJones> bouma: I hadn't seen/heard of that, looks useful
<cpk1> Gantz: alsamixer should show all your sound devices, also whatever gnome uses for controlling sound (I dont use gnome) probably has an advanced option or something to change sound settings
<Slart> Ollie: I'm not sure.. don't think so
<Slart> Ollie: might be some other problem though.. you are sure the DVD is intact? no weird DRM, no scratches?
<mysticdarkhack> anyone know how to exit nano mode in termial?
<Slart> mysticdarkhack: ctrl+x?
<Slart> mysticdarkhack: I'm not sure I run the proper nano.. I think it's symlinked to something else.. perhaps pico
<Lr5> What's the command to upgrade just one package (+ what it needs)?
<Lr5> apt-get upgrade seems to try to upgrade every package
<m0u5e> Lr5: just sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<m0u5e> Lr5: that should upgrade that single package
<mysticdarkhack> <Slart>what I'm trying to do is exit when I was viewing man eject where is show some command back to termial
<Lr5> m0u5e: ok, thanks
<m0u5e> Lr5: or if you just go into synaptic you can manually do it
<m0u5e> Lr5: why not just upgrade all the packages? is there a bug / break?
<Slart> mysticdarkhack: ah.. just 'q' then
<kuri0s> Lr5: I suggest installing and using aptitude instead of apt-get
<Slart> Lr5: updating just one package rarely works.. apt is meant to update everything..
<Slart> Lr5: why don't you want to run a regular update?
<mysticdarkhack> <Slart>thx, still learning here and been on linux for two years now
<judgen> cpk1: ive burnt it now, hope it works
<Slart> mysticdarkhack: mm.. I learn new stuff every day.. been using linux for.. 4 years or so
<Lr5> Slart: the computer is quite old and has not enough hard disk space for all
<Slart> Lr5: ouch... remove some stuff you don't need? openoffice or other big packages.. ?
<m0u5e> Lr5:  it should automatically overwrite the old packages
<kuri0s> Slart: Lr5: with aptitude you can select and install packages individually. It also makes a good dependecies check
<m0u5e> lr5: type sudo apt-get --purge clean to clean old packages
<m0u5e> Lr5: also, go into package settings and set it to auto delete old packages that have been downloaded
<mysticdarkhack> <Slart>I probably catch up and there other thing I'm learn like starting to compile kernel
<Lr5> Uninstalling openoffice sounds like a good idea
<m0u5e> Lr5: how much space do you have? N:X
<dan> where can i find details about configureing a kernel?
<mysticdarkhack> <Slart>now I hoping to remember some or most command line in linux
<Slart> kuri0s: I've never understood why people prefer aptitude over apt-get.. I've never found anything I couldn't do with apt that aptitude does..
<zaffry007> hi
<bjwebb> okay, firefox is being a pita
<zaffry007> guys can i know a website for ubuntu softs
<Slart> mysticdarkhack: there are some good sites out there for bash and linux command line..
<mysticdarkhack> aptitude or apt it really doesn't matter
<mysticdarkhack> both work fine
<Slart> !repos | zaffry007
<ubottu> zaffry007: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Gantz> can anyone else assist me with getting my spdif audio working?
<mysticdarkhack> <Slart>I know right, and I like linuxcommand.org if that right
<kuri0s> Slart: I like the dependencies checking, package filtering and its efficient UI
<vallhalla81> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<vallhalla81> ﻿!VMWare
<vallhalla81> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<mysticdarkhack> virtualbox is better and free
<kuri0s> mysticdarkhack: why is virtualbox better?
<tenX> vmware-server is the choice
<vallhalla81> ﻿mysticdarkhack: i dont seem to be able to get it to run on this kernal tho
<mysticdarkhack> <kuri0s>it better support
<vallhalla81> ﻿tenX: can you get it to run on gutsy?
<mysticdarkhack> <vallhalla81>what kernel version are you using?
<lool> Hi, from time to time I hit a key combo by accident which causes Compiz to move my mouse each time I switch windows with alt tab; does someone know which combo it is?
<vallhalla81> 2.6.24-17-generic
<tenX> vallhalla81: you can but if i was to setup a new server i'd still stick to 7.10
<tenX> vallhalla81: it works but you have to fool around
<tenX> and there are no packages yet
<mysticdarkhack> what version of virtualbox are you using?
<vallhalla81> ﻿tenX: i gues i will just have to w8
<Gantz> audio issues using spdif
<kuri0s> mysticdarkhack: do you work with it alot? I never tryed, so Im curious about it...
<vallhalla81> ﻿mysticdarkhack: i tryed all the ones in the ubuntu repos
<tenX> vallhalla81: thats what i'd do
<kasra> anyone exprience gzip cpu usage in Hardy ?
<mysticdarkhack> just a remind to all, virtualbox 1.5.6 doesn't work hardy kernel but the newer version 1.6.0 does
<U> open
<mysticdarkhack> go to virtualbox.org for the latest version
<peng_> exit
<tenX> U: (FILE, >file)
<tenX> ;
<Quintin> does alternate install take longer than regular install?
<Ollie> Slart: In case anyone else asks... you need to eject + reinsert the DVD after installing libdvdcss2 for it to work!
<tenX> Quintin: yeah, 5 mins and 36 secs
<vallhalla81> ﻿mysticdarkhack: will do thank you
<tenX> Quintin: what a waste of time :(
<Slart> Ollie: ahh.. that actually makes sense.. thanks for letting us know
<jaki> hi
<Slart> Ollie: it works alright now?
<mysticdarkhack> <kuri0s>virtualbox is simular to vmware but it open sources and support all os
<Ollie> yes :)
<jaki> can you help me ? http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=74148
<Slart> !pl | jaki
<ubottu> jaki: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mysticdarkhack> before you install the new virtualbox, I recommand removing the old one first by using this command sudo apt-get --purge -f autoremove virtualbox
<kuri0s> mysticdarkhack: what kind of virtual HW emulates? For example wich ethernet cards do you have inside a vmachine?
<tenX> kuri0s: what is that important for? its emulation anyway
<jaki> ubottu: wlasnie z nimi sie dogadac nie idzie, obracaja kota ogonem
<ubottu> jaki: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> jaki: ubottu is a bot..
<jaki> lol:D
<tenX> ubottu: i'm sure that thought would never have teased his mind :p
<ubottu> tenX: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kuri0s>  tenX: performance?
<jaki> nom i see
<tenX> kuri0s: i dont know never used it
<tenX> kuri0s: i stick to vmware-server
<f1re> Hi there.
<mysticdarkhack> <kuri0s>it will clone from your ubuntu setting but almost like you install windows process, you can tried out and see for yourself
<kuri0s>  tenX: me neither :) ...   yet
 * emma *smiles*
<jkp> hi all, i installed avahi and configured it to advertise netatalk recently.  i changed the advertised name of the host to something i liked better than the raw host name
<kuri0s> mysticdarkhack: don't have enought time to try all sw arround  :)
<jkp> but browsing around i still see the old host name: it seems that the server is advertising a _workstation._tcp service as well, but there is no service for this in the avahi config
<jkp> does anyone know how i can disable this service adertisement?
<mysticdarkhack> <kuri0s>lol i se
<alex_> i am using catalyst, and i enable big desktop (for dual monitors) but everytime i restart it goes back to normal mode. do i need to edit xorg.conf or something?
<_moro_bana_> i have an aver media card and want to watch tv on ubuntu, help
<tenX> i think so - got into contact with dual monitors once but cant supply details
<mysticdarkhack> it going to be awhile that I can help everyone in here and I'm still learning here myself
<alex_> _moro_bana_ i have been using a program called 'me tv' which seems to work pretty well
<tenX> google for it alex_
<dj_hamsta> how do i get a list of programs that are installed ?
<Holyhandgrenade> hey everyone, im setting up a home server. does anyone know if its possible to set "shared" files via http instead of smb .... if so what should i look for
<dj_hamsta> browse to that folder
<_moro_bana_> alex_: with the same card as mine>
<f1re> I'd need some assistance. I'd have to use Audacity, and some effects are missing. Particulary the "Change pitch" effect also. I'd found out, that the problem is related to a configuration script problem. It doesn't recognize the libsndfile package as installed, so it disables the effects. I could install from CVS or source, but I don't want to break out from apt.
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  which card you have ?
<alex_> _moro_bana_ no, sorry different card
<kuri0s> mysticdarkhack: virtualization is expanding very fast, Im vmware professional ;)
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_L  avertv hybrid +fm pci
<jkp> its ok, i found an option in the main avahi config
<m1dn1ght> hey guys - can anyone tell me how to unrar multi-part archives?  I installed the unrar package so the Ubuntu archive manager will open rars, but it doesn't appear to be opening all the files as it's saying the size is only 300mb when it should be closer to 4.5gig
<newb> hi i am trying to install hadoop on an edgy server. hadoop requires ssh access to itself. i generated a public/private key with a blank password to allow hadoop to access ssh without me having to intervene to enter the password. i tried it on my gutsy workstation but on my edgy server it's not happening. why?
<f1re> there is 1.3.5 in CVS now, in the apt tree it's 1.3.4, but some guys say that 1.3.3 also works fine. The package it problems with is installed, but is's name is not the same.
<Holyhandgrenade> hey everyone, im setting up a home server. does anyone know if its possible to set "shared" files via http instead of smb .... if so what should i look for  (edit) the point would be to allow file transfers via wget ....
<ikonia> Holyhandgrenade: apache will do it
<f1re> Holyhandgrenade: That would be a one-direction file transfer.
<Ovispain> hi
<epifanio_> hi, i'm tring  an application "fwtools"    http://fwtools.maptools.org/    (binary package 32bit)  on ubuntu server 7.10 64bit
<epifanio_> tring gdalinfo (a coomandline of the fwtools lbrary) on a ecw file (image file), i've these message : http://rafb.net/p/c8gw7G56.html
<epifanio_> locate libgcc_s.so.1 ,  give me that it is in :  /lib/
<epifanio_> i  tried : export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/lib   but do not sove my problem
<Holyhandgrenade> okay thanks guys
<FloodBot2> epifanio_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epifanio_> how can i use fwtools on a 64 bit machine,  i'm wrong something or i need to install otherer libraries ?
<dj_hamsta> when restarting my ssh server i get  "Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd " but im using ubuntu! is that ok?
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  this is DVB card ?
<tenX> dj_hamsta: yes
<Ovispain> Does anyone know how to install DC++ on Ubuntu ?
<xintron> Hi termitor
<tenX> dj_hamsta: openssh is part of the openbsd project
<dj_hamsta> apt-get install dc++ ?
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: DVB?
<ikonia> epifanio_: check if it's linked against it
<Ovispain> I tried this but it doesn't work
<kuri0s> have to go, cul8r
<f1re> Ovispain: Look for a DC client
<newb> how do i stop edgy from asking a password when i'm running hadoop?
<ikonia> Ovispain: open synaptic and search for dc++ there is a linux client version
<ikonia> newb: hadoop ?
<epifanio_> ikonia: how can i check it?
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_: TV standerd here different than yours, DVB is european standerd
<ikonia> epifanio_: ldd it i
<ikonia> it
<epifanio_> ok
<newb> ikonia: yea hadoop
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  if this i'm using VDR for it
<f1re> Could someone tell me please which apt tree is the more up-to date? Stability doesn't matters for me.
<ikonia> newb: I've no idea what hadoop is
<Ovispain> ikonia: Thanks. I am going to try it right now. Be right back.
<newb> ikonia: it's a DFS
<f1re> (hardy)
<ikonia> f1re: hardy is the most current
<newb> ikonia: never mind what hadoop is
<f1re> And there aren't branches?
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  this card you have ?... http://www.avermedia.com/cgi-bin/products_digitvtuner_hybridPCI.asp
<f1re> I mean some tree, where
<f1re> most recent (could not be tested) stuff sits.
<ikonia> newb: ahh it's a clueter
<newb> ikonia: but i want to know how can i prevent a shell script from requiring my intervention everytime to enter a SSH password?
<ikonia> f1re: hardy is the current
<ikonia> newb: use ssh keys
<tenX> newb: ssh certs
<newb> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> tenX: it's keys not certs
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: well im in russia, that has to be european, but under windows i get to choose the country , the software got preconfigurations
<tenX> ikonia: how could i :/
<newb> tenX ikonia: ok so i did this ssh-keygen -t rsa -P "" where i left the password blank so that i don't require to enter the password everytime
<ikonia> tenX: how could you what ?
<f1re> then again: How could I (even low level) get Audacity to recognize libsndfile az installed? I need those effects.
<epifanio_> ikonia: ldd libgcc_s.so.1 ?  give me No such file or directory
<ikonia> newb: you also need the "allownullpassword" option set in the sshd_config file
<tenX> ikonia: fail like that
<newb> ok
<ikonia> tenX: it's a simple wording error
<newb> ikonia ok
<ikonia> epifanio_: nah, ldd the binary
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: yes its the one
<babolat> where do i find the files that i've sent to trash?
<ikonia> newb: PermitEmptyPasswords option sorry
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: i see its linux compatible from that link
<newb> ikonia: thx :)
<jamiesss> hey
<f1re> I tried to use apt-get source, but the configuration script cries for packages, THAT ARE INSTALLED. I think I need some pkg-tool tweak but I don't have the experimence...
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  then i think you can use VDR
<epifanio_> ikonia: i get :   ldd /path/to/binary  >  not a dynamic executable
<f1re> -m
<ikonia> epifanio_: run "file" against the binary and tell me what it is
<jamiesss> wat ya all up 2 ?
<Tonni> hi, i just upgraded my ubuntu machine from 7.10 to 8.04. everything went finde, except the graphics stuff. i'm now stuck at low-res mode and have no idea how to revert it. i have nVidia 8800GTS, used the nVidia driver before the upgrade. now i'm running kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  what source you use Sat, cables  ..etc ?
<Tonni> what can i do about it?
<ikonia> jamiesss: this is a busy support channel, it would be really helpful if you could keep your conversation to support topics please. #ubuntu-offtopic is available for chatting
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: well i never tried sat for digital, i use antenna cable
<p1> how can I prevent Pidgin from starting up automatically? It's not in Sessions > Startup Programs
<epifanio_> ikonia: it give me : http://rafb.net/p/sJ79eU72.html
<babolat> in what folder is "Trash" stored?
<Gantz> whats a good replacement for someone whose been using winamp for the past decade
<Tonni> i did some googling, but it didnt work for me
<ikonia> babolat: it changed in hardy something likse /usr/share/trash
<jamiesss> ikonia: ok
<Tonni> and i don't want to reinstall :/
<babolat> p1: Tools > Preferences
<newb> ikonia: FYI: hadoop is a DFS. it can be used to set up a linux cluster of inexpensive boxes to carry out parallel computations
<ikonia> epifanio_: ahhh it's a shell script
<ikonia> newb: I read up in it, thanks
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_: moment i try find russien forum that discuss this then you understand more there
<orgy`> hi, i get a "Segmentation fault" when starting pSX. what could be causing that? http://rafb.net/p/3mc5dB18.html
<ikonia> newb: read up on it, sorry
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: ok
<newb> ikonia: DFS - distributed file system (sorry I didn't mention that)
<babolat> ikonia: it's not ﻿/usr/share/trash... wonder what it is
<ikonia> newb: thats fine, I know what it is
<ikonia> babolat: hang on I'll find it for you *sigh*
<epifanio_> ikonia it is :  http://rafb.net/p/lNYcav20.html
<babolat> ikonia: no need if you're busy. i think i can find it myself
<tenX> babolat: should be in your /home/$user dir
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  http://www.allrussian.info/board.php?boardid=61
<babolat> no it's not tenX
<m1dn1ght> Can anyone tell me how to unrar multi-part archives?  I installed the unrar package so the Ubuntu archive manager will open rars, but it doesn't appear to be opening all the files as it's saying the size is only 300mb when it should be closer to 4.5gig
<p1> babolat: I checked all the options in the preferences, don't find anything relevant on starting automatically
<ikonia> epifanio_: check what fwtools_env.sh does
<tenX> babolat: make sure to look at hidden files as will ls -a
<ikonia> tenX: no - it's moved in hardy
<Tonni> can't anybody help me please? :(
<tenX> ikonia: but a trash folder is user related?
<ikonia> tenX: it's moved in hardy
<void^> m1dn1ght: i don't know about the guy, but unrar x first.part.rar works.
<void^> m1dn1ght: *gui
<baklava-> so I edit a file, save, compile with gcc, run it, fine. copy the source to a new name, edit it, try to compile, and get "/opt/gnu/bin/gcc: No such device or address" ...what's going on?
<epifanio_> tring ldd on the "real" command that is in $fwtools_home/bin   instead of  $fwtools_home/bin_safe , i get : http://rafb.net/p/4KZY0A82.html
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: i understand english better, which program are you using under ubuntu for your card
<ikonia> babolat: ~/.local/share/Trash
<babolat> it's really not there, tenX
<babolat> beautiful work ikonia :D
<m1dn1ght> thanks void - I'll give that a try
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  i have different card is hauppage also is DVB-s but the same i think working for yours but i'm not sure the program called VDR
<ikonia> epifanio_: and you've done this on an ubuntu system
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  it exist in ubuntu repository with som eplugins
<ikonia> epifanio_: it's a 32bit binary, and all your libaries are 64bit (mostly)
<epifanio_> ikonia in i thtere isn't : libgcc_s.so.1
<epifanio_> yes
<epifanio_> 7.10 (server) 64bt
<ikonia> epifanio_: thats the problem then
<Gantz> winamp is to windows as _______ is to ubuntu?
<ikonia> epifanio_: the libaries it wants are 32bit.....you don't have them
<epifanio_> can i install some 32 bit libraries?
<m0u5e> Gantz: try audacious
<bazhang> audacious Gantz
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_: i think there is some application also that you can access the card faster to see if it work
<Gantz> thanks
<m0u5e> bazhang: jinx :D
<bazhang> ;]
<ArthurArchnix> rhythmbox in gutsy doesn't show album art anymore?
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: which
<zChris> ArthurArchnix: does for me
<ArthurArchnix> hmmm
<m0u5e> ArthurArchnix: banshee / listen is better ;-)
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  i test kaffiene before but only with dvb-s
<dj_hamsta> if my motherboard does not suport WOL is there a workaround to turn pc on remotely ?
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  i look what exist
<ikonia> epifanio_: you'd need a 32bit full environment for those
<ikonia> epifanio_: ubuntu isn't multi-lib
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: i could not find hauppage in the repos
<ikonia> dj_hamsta: not really
<epifanio_> ikonia , can i use apt-get to solve ,  what packages i'll need ?
<babolat> p1: solved your problem yet?
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  is vdr hauppauge is my card
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  you search for vdr
<babolat> p1: read up -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574345 and do the instructions in reverse
<Whitt> anybody able to help here with X11 crashing due to Fglrx?
<ikonia> epifanio_: no, your only using the 64bit repo's so apt won't work
<ikonia> epifanio_: the 32bit lib's would conflict
<ikonia> epifanio_: as I said, ubuntu is'n't multi-lib
<tenX> ikonia: what os is?
<ikonia> tenX: windows
<ikonia> tenX: a few linux distros
<tenX> ikonia: like?
<ikonia> tenX: most corperate unix's
<epifanio_> ok so i can't use it (fwtools 32 bit binary)
<ikonia> epifanio_: thats the sort version, yes
<ikonia> short
<amorphous__> could someone suggest a good room for printing problems?
<lool> (Second try) Hi, from time to time I hit a key combo by accident which causes Compiz to move my mouse each time I switch windows with alt tab; does someone know which combo it is?
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  your card exist here ? http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_Budget-PCI-Karten
<spaceninja> ﻿﻿will I miss anything from the original ubuntu if I get mint instead?
<caitlin> does anyone happen to know what kernel 8.04 wants to boot on a via c3 processor? I'm struggling to find the info through google. The server install bombs on first reboot.
<ikonia> spaceninja: they are different Os's
<ikonia> CatCheeto: same as x86
<ikonia> CatCheeto: same as x86
<wols_> caitlin: 686 normally
<spaceninja> ok
<labinnsw> Good Evening All. I have a post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4933232#post4933232, re: Drive /dev/hdg does not contain audio files. Can anyone help
<ikonia> caitlin: same as x86 - 2.6.24-16 is current
<spaceninja> but I want the best os with the best gui apps for system configuration and package management
<caitlin> ikonia: the standard kernel fails to load. it panics.
<clemyeats> spaceninja: you'll miss encryption and key generation tools, wubi and a few other things.
<ikonia> caitlin: why ?
<ikonia> CatCheeto: what is the exact error
<spaceninja> how much better is ubuntu compared with opensuse and fedora?
<ikonia> uugh
<ikonia> CatCheeto: sorry
<ikonia> caitlin: what is the exact error
<jatt> 100x times better
<caitlin> says it can't run on my processor
<jatt> or 1000
<ikonia> spaceninja: it's not better, it's different, try it
<spaceninja> :)
<simplexio> caitlin: sound like you try run 64bit on 32bit machine
<ikonia> caitlin: what processor was it again please.
<caitlin> I didn't have time to log wade, i'm in work atm.. usual retardo user :P
<caitlin> via c3
<clemyeats> spaceninja: all distros are better than each others :) Depends on your needs.
<ikonia> via c3 is 32bit x86
<caitlin> categorically a 386 version iso, verified
<ikonia> caitlin: are you sure you have the x386 cd
<spaceninja> my favorite is archlinux, but I need a point and click distro
<caitlin> yes, i downloaded a new one, 'cause the other one i have is for my 64 bit machine
<spaceninja> all I want to do is point and click
<simplexio> if i recall right via c3 dosent work on i686 i think
<kimmey2k3> spaceninja: linux mint may be a good choise :)
<emma> I've been helping people in here a few days now and suddenly my own Ubuntu is starting to go screwy :P
<caitlin> it's a little odd, because the installer runs fine
<ikonia> then fix it
<spaceninja> im going to virtualize it
<emma> I was just using mplayer and had sound. I closed the terminal it was running in, and now I have no audio. Any ideas?
<ikonia> caitlin: ok, so the installer runs ok, but the installed system fails to boot ?
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: its the second in the list i suppose looking at the inputs stated there
<clemyeats> spaceninja: ubuntu, mint, pclinuxos, mepis, fedora.. they're all good choices really. Just get a virtual machine ready and try them all.
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: i have audio, svideo, antenna, fm inputs
<Myrtti> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<labinnsw> YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE: I have a post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4933232#post4933232, re: Drive /dev/hdg does not contain audio files. Can anyone help?
<spaceninja> yep thanks
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_: antenna for analog TV or digital ?
<ikonia> labinnsw: typing in caps is more likley to get you ignored that get attention
<clemyeats> actually #linuxmint isn't the support channel for mint. It's on irc.spotchat.org.
<ikonia> labinnsw: also, you've posted on the forum, if no-one in here can help, wait for someone to respond to the forum post
<no_one_noz1> hi
<designerman> I just installed ubuntu from an old live cd I have, version 4.01 - I need the root password so I can get root access. I have looked on the documentation but I think it may be out of date
<designerman> passwd is not working
<designerman> any help?
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: is that german, antenna for analog, but the manual showed the same input for analog and digital
<ikonia> designerman: ubuntu doesn't use a root password
<rabspd> hello
<rabspd> Hello everybody.
<ikonia> !root > designerman check out the pm from ubottu
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  yes is German and there is english version
<ArthurArchnix> hmmm... can't find any bug reports. I wonder if the site it gets the album art from is just temporarily down
<rabspd> Which is good IDE for Ubuntu?
<labinnsw> ikonia: Your responses might not be pleasant or in the ubuntu spirit or philosophy, but it is the only ones I have received till now.
<ikonia> rabspd: for what languages
<wols_> rabspd: depends what you want to do
<jo4> Hi, i set the resolution on the tv out to high, so my tv says out of range. The thing is that i managed to press keep settings. Can i manually edit what resolution the TV uses? i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but no result
<emma> Has anyone learned anything about audio suddenly ceasing to work in Hardy after closing mplayer?
<rabspd> C/C++/PHP etc
<ikonia> labinnsw: my responses are in the ubuntu spirit of politly telling you the answer
<designerman> ikonia: ye mine does have a password as when I try nothing I get told I can't authenticate
<ikonia> rabspd: eclipse seems to be the standard
<rabspd> ikonia: for C/C++
<wols_> rabspd: C/C++ and PHP are very differentIDEs
<snowolf> emma: ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<ikonia> designerman: the password is not "nothing"
<no_one_noz1> hey designerman >>>.
<no_one_noz1> are still here
<wols_> for php I'd say eclipse PDT
<bazhang> snowolf, not helpful
<designerman> ikonia: what is it then?
<ikonia> designerman: there is no root password
<wols_> designerman: you use sudo, nothing else
<rabspd> wols_> is it different from eclipse?
<ikonia> designerman: did you read the pm ubottu sent you
<designerman> ikonia: how do I log in as root, I type su and press enter
<wols_> ikonia: there is. there just is no root account you can log into :)
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: oh i forgot , thats wikipedia, silly me,im setting up vdr , what is terrestial(dvb card type)
<labinnsw> ﻿ikonia: Sorry, just realised I need to go look up the meaning of polite
<zChris> !root | designerman
<ubottu> designerman: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> designerman: no, did you read the pm ubottu sent you
<wols_> rabspd: yes. PDT is a eclipse plugin
<ikonia> wols_: pardon ?
<wols_> ikonia: grep root /etc/shadow. there you see your root pw :P
<Myrtti> wols_: ha     ha.
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  terrestial is DVB-T this is i think what you have
<ikonia> wols_: I know there is a root password
<zChris> wols_: thats not what i have read, i have read that there is a root account but no password
<ikonia> zChris: it's a play on words
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> zChris: there is no "known" root password
 * emma *smiles*
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: i can also try satellite, my friend got a cable here
<wols_> root simply has no shell, that's all
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  http://www.linuxtv.org/vdrwiki/index.php/Main_Page this is the english wiki
<rabspd> which IDE is best for C/C++?
<jo_e> a while ago, switching virtual terminals stopped working for me. now when I type ctrl-[1..6] i just get a black screen. i tried googling it and found some stuff about removing vga=791 from my menu.lst but I don't have it anyway. can this be fixed?
<wols_> some like eclipse, some kdevelop, some rawhide, etc
<wpk> rabspd: eclipse
<ikonia> wols_: it certainly does have a shell (root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash)
<ikonia> wols_: back at you for picking up on my wording ;)
<Bodsda> ikonia, i thought i read the root password was ! as no password wouldnt be acceptable but ! is an unexceptable charcter or summit stupid like that
<wols_> ikonia: then why can't you log in as root?
<ikonia> wols_: you don't know the root password
<rabspd> wpk: does eclipse have WYSIWYG plugin for HTML?
<zChris> wols_: you can if you change the root password
<Bodsda> wols_, you can if you define the root password
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: thanks a lot for the info, im getting to work now
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_: the steps is to be sure that driver already installed then install vdr and scann channels to have the correct channels.conf then you can try vdr but maybe this is the complex method , the simple way is to try it with kaffiene or vlc
<zChris> Bodsda: :D
<wols_> ikonia: I should sleep more. mea culpa
<Bodsda> lol
<dimedo> hi there, why isn't my CAcert root CA available in firefox although i enabled it through the package ca-certificates?
<ikonia> wols_: I was only picking on you to get you back
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: oh, ok
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols_> ikonia: no, I'm a moron and talked crap. I need a nap
<Myrtti> wols_, ikonia, elsewhere. :-D
<alex_> can anyone help me, when i enable 'big-desktop' mode in ati's catalyst program when it restarts it changes back to clone desktop every time i restart
<jo4> Is there a way of editing the files 'gnome-display-properties' uses manually? Or just change them in a terminal way?
<ikonia> jo4: thats a bit of a tricky question
<Bodsda> display would mean xorg
<ikonia> jo4: xorg.conf controls the xserver info, gnome controls the desktop setup based on partly what xorg does and part use config, it's not really held in a config file for gnome
<Bodsda> but im sure the app uses many other conf files aswell
<dimedo> isn't firefox using the certificate storage of ubuntu?
<jo4> ikonia, not even the actual resolution?
<ikonia> jo4: the resolution is set via xorg at boot time, gnome allows you to interact with it to configure it on the fly
<gronne> I had issues with my network due to ufw all along... how can I use ufw and allow a certain ip to run?
<ikonia> jo4: gnome actually doesn't control the resolution
<ikonia> jo4: I appricaite I'm explaining it, in on the most straight forward way
<ikonia> gronne: ufw ?
<gronne> uncomplicated firewall
<binarymutant> how do I get devilspie to open a window in the lower right hand corner? it seems to only move them to the upper left
<ikonia> gronne: ufw is just a front end to iptables
<jo4> ikonia, yeah, your doing a good job ;D but each user has a resolution setting, right? cause when i log into my own user at this laptop i get the right resolution at the right screen
<ikonia> gronne: you just need to make accept rules for the firewall, thats it
<alex_> can anyone help me, when i enable 'big-desktop' mode in ati's catalyst program when it restarts it changes back to clone desktop every time i restart
<ikonia> jo4: the resoution should be global, unless a user made changes to his GNOME (not X) session
<rabspd> does hardy have builtin firewall?
<gronne> ikonia: yeah, sure... but isn't it only for ports? well, I try then...
<ikonia> rabspd: no, it has iptables built in, but not enabled, you have to configure it
<ikonia> gronne: no, iptables deals with much more than ports
<jo4> ikonia, so i should go to #gnome and ask? cause it's set in the 'Screen Resolution' thingy
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: i have kaffeine installed, its a music player
<gronne> ok... so I will try to write ufw allow 192.168.0.3 and it should work I hope...
<rabspd> ikonia how to configure, is there any tutorial?
<ikonia> jo4: system --> preferences --> screen resolution will set it on a per user bassis
<ikonia> rabspd: www.netfilter.org
<rabspd> ikonia: thanks
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_: we can talk in side talking , to not make the room here crowded :)
<zChris> Love is in the air
<RainmaN> hi all!
<gronne> ikonia: I did as I wrote... but It said ERROR:Bad port
<rabspd> ikonia: what about firestarter?
<bazhang> zChris, not in here please
<emma> !info firestarter > emma
<ikonia> rabspd: thats just another front end
<jo4> ikonia, yeah, maybe should have mentioned that when i asked, sorry :p but i mean, it has to save settings in a file. cause the setting persists over reboots
<binarymutant> what's the X geometery for the lower right hand corner?
<ikonia> jo4: those settings are in memory, but should be stored in the gconf database
<zChris> !ot > bazhang
<emma> rabspd, there is a really good gui for configuring your firewall called Firestarter
<emma> rabspd - type:  sudo apt-get install firestarter
<rabspd> emma: I have done it.
<emma> rabspd, okay good :)
<emma> Then just start firestarter
<rabspd> emma: but still unknown how to configure it?
<rabspd> emma: started
<rabspd> emma: then?
<ikonia> rabspd: be very careful what you do, as this is just an interface to iptables, so any crashes mid configuration will leave you in a unusable / locked out state
<gronne> ikonia: It said Bad port when I entered "ufw allow 192.168.0.3"
<jo4> ikonia, any way to run gconf-editor on ssh? :p or can you tell me where the data bases are located?
<jrib> jo4: use gconftool-2
<bazhang> rabspd, you wish to read some info in iptables first
<ikonia> jrib: thank you
<Daviey> jo4: ssh -X user@server , then launch gconf-editor
<rabspd> yah
<ikonia> gronne: you need to specify a port
<ikonia> gronne: I don't know if ufw will allow wildcards
<ikonia> gronne: or "ALL"
<emma> rabspd, the wizard will walk you through most of it when you start it.
<emma> rabspd you might want to log out of ubuntu and back in so that firestarter can update everything though.
<jo4> jrib, says cannot open display
<rabspd> emma: it is telling network device setup.
<ikonia> why do you need to log out and back in
<gronne> ikonia: Ok, is there anyway to find out what port I need it to allow?
<ikonia> firestarter is dynamic
<ikonia> gronne: what do you want to allow ?
<emma> rabspd then when you get through the wizard check the box that says "IP adress is assigned via DHCP box (unless you are using an old dial up modem)
<rabspd> yah. There was just three step.
<jrib> jo4: what did you type exactly?
<rabspd> I am using internet via LAN
<LimCore> why ubuntu fails agai?
<LimCore> * again
<emma> rabspd, if you use any bittorent then you will want to set some inbound rules. In the firestarter main window click the Policy Tab. Seclect inbound traffic policy in the editing drop down list.
<ikonia> LimCore: with what ?
<gronne> ikonia: Well, you said I needed to specify a port... All I want is for it to run 192.168.0.3.. but I guess it needs a port as well then
<LimCore> ikonia: with good job, http://stats.denyhosts.net/stats.html
<LimCore> ikonia: with http://stats.denyhosts.net/stats.html
<jo4> jrib, uhm.. i should maybe have done like ssh -X first, i just did 'gconftool-2'
<ikonia> gronne: thats right
<rabspd> emma: then what to do?
<LimCore> hm wait, this is not #ubuntu-bugs
 * LimCore moves to other chanel
<jrib> jo4: weird, I unset DISPLAY and gconftool-2 still worked for me
<gronne> ikonia: is tere a way to find out what that port would be
<ikonia> LimCore: why are you showing this graph ?
<ikonia> LimCore: what has that got to do with ubuntu fails comments ?
<emma> rabspd, Right click in the second box on the Policy Tab. And then select Add Rule.  To allow use of a Bittorent select the Bittorent choice.
<ikonia> gronne: but what do you want to allow them to do  ?
<jo4> jrib, oh, that's weird
<emma> rabspd, then click add and click Apply Policy.
<LimCore> ikonia: ubuntu still dont warn users to secure servers used with weak key - and hackers already take advantage :/
<emma> rabspd, that should do it.
<ikonia> LimCore: you've been asked multiple times to stop going on about this
<ikonia> LimCore: this is not a support issue - it doesn't need warning, it auto updates
<emma> I need to fly or I'll be late to work. I hope that helps rabspd
<gronne> ikonia: so I can ftp into my pc from my xbox(xbmc) in order to watch videos.. I'm really a newbie :)
<emma> see everyone later on today.
<ikonia> LimCore: please stop going on about this
<LimCore> ikonia: well just twice including this one but ok
<ikonia> gronne: ports 21 and 22
<rabspd> emma: thank did.
<freakabcd> hi all
<gronne> ok.. thanks I'll try!
<ikonia> LimCore: and you where told earlier to stop dicussing it
<rabspd> emma: then.
<freakabcd> can someone help me out with input language support?
<emma> good luck rabspd -- Enjoy your Ubuntu ♥
<rabspd> emma: thanks.
<freakabcd> i had scim/anthy working perfectly in gutsy
<ikonia> rabspd: why do you need a firewall if your on a lan ?
<overdose> does compiz-fusion come with Hardy Heron when installed?
<freakabcd> but when i try the same in hardy, it scim doesn;t seem to activate at all for some reason
<ikonia> rabspd: surly the lan will have network firewall on it ?
<ikonia> overdose: it does
<rabspd> ikonia: No.
<rabspd> ikonia: there is not any network firewall
<ikonia> rabspd: your network has no security devices on it at all ?
<dimedo> my firefox doesn't seem to trust the CAs from the ca-certificate packet on ubuntu. is this default behavior? can i set up firefox to do so?
<rabspd> freakabck: what happened?
<rabspd> ikonia: no?
<freakabcd> rabspd, ctrl-Space activates nothing
<ikonia> rabspd: odd.
<jo4> so, what am i looking for? i tried searching for resolution and the actual resolution it self, but no ciger
<ikonia> rabspd: unusual I should say sorry
<gronne> ikonia: weird.. I opened both ports, but it still didn't allow me to enter my pc
<freakabcd> although i have scim running on the panel and have setup the right combo in the scim setup dialog
<ikonia> gronne: is ftp running on your server ?
<ikonia> gronne: sorry, ports 20 and 21, typo on my part, sorry
<bazhang> freakabcd, for irc or firefox
<rabspd> u can change keyboard layout using mouse also.
<gronne> ikonia: ok, I'll try again
<overdose> ikonia: hi there.  First i like to thank you for your attention to my question.  How come i don't have the cube tho?
<freakabcd> bazhang, err.. for all apps no?
<hashman> hello all, does ubuntu have any tool similar to SaX2 in SuSE for configuring the desktop?
<ikonia> gronne: sorry, my misdtake
<freakabcd> bazhang, scim/anthy is supposed to work for all apps
<ikonia> overdose: it's install,ed you have to set it up and configure it
<freakabcd> not just firefox/irc
<bazhang> freakabcd, best to change system language then
<freakabcd> bazhang, what?
<ikonia> overdose: install the simple-ccsm package to configure it
<freakabcd> bazhang, NO. i want to use english everywhere. but be able to type in japanese whenever i want
<rich_> does anyone know how to configure the broadcast frequency for SSDP
<freakabcd> not have everything shown in japanese
<bazhang> freakabcd, hmm; works here-->do you have the trigger keys set correctly
<freakabcd> bazhang, yes.
<freakabcd> ctrl-space, ctrl-shift-space
<rabspd> What do i need to share internet connection in ubuntu server?
<overdose> ikonia:  mmm... its been a while since i last used ubuntu.  I had beryl installed on ubuntu 6.10 before.  oH okay, so if i do a simple apt-get install simple-ccsm, it'll do the trick right?
<ikonia> rabspd: iptables
<ikonia> rabspd: or proxy services like squick and socks5
<freakabcd> bazhang, i have even setup the hotkey in the anthy subitem in the scim setup
<alzamabar_> Hi, is there anyone who could help?
<ikonia> overdose: that gets you the package, then launch ccsm and it will help you configure compiz
<Filled-Void> Hello all has anyone installed artwiz fonts on Ubuntu hardy and get it to work. I cant seem to get those fonts to work with my system.
<ikonia> alzamabar_: with what ?
<bazhang> freakabcd, did scim tell you to re-launch
<rabspd> ikonia: will you give me some idea, how to share internet connection through server?
<alzamabar_> ikonia, I've just installed the latest version and two weird things happened
<freakabcd> bazhang, i have logged out a few times, and even did a reboot!
<wols_> rabspd: NAT. you will need 2 network interfaces
<overdose> ikonia: i'll give that a try.  thx
<gronne> ikonia: Don't worry, I'm just glad someone helps me :) anyway, the bad part is that it still doesn't work.. maybe it isn't ftp'ing it's doing.. it uses samba to view files I've shared
<ikonia> rabspd: well, you can either do it at a firewall level with iptables, or install services like squid and socks 5
<wols_> rabspd: ipmasq and dnsmasq are the packages
<alzamabar_> ikonia, the first is that apparently my network details have gone lost
<ikonia> rabspd: if they are on the same lan as you though, surly they will just use the same setup you are
<bazhang> freakabcd, what I meant was relaunch the scim itself not reboot etc
<rabspd> which one is easy?
<ikonia> gronne: ahhh ok, samba is a different thing
<ikonia> rabspd: squid is probably easier for web browsing
<ikonia> Raptelan: but it's up to you
<freakabcd> bazhang, huh? logging out and logging back in relaunches scim. rebooting achieves the same
<daver_au> hey, i've just upgraded to hardy, and it broke my network drivers. I need to know how to fix them, but i dont really know where to start.
<wols_> ikonia: you think? no config file editing?
<freakabcd> dont tell me you think i didn;t restart scim!
<ikonia> rabspd: but if they are on the same lan as you, why do you need it
<alzamabar_> The second is that I had to partitions hd which are not being recognised
<wols_> daver_au: what network card?
<gronne> ikonia: would it be a different port for samba then?
<ikonia> wols_: squid - couple of lines, iptables for someone who doesn't understand it....touch call
<alzamabar_> Can somebody help pls?
<ikonia> gronne: surly would
<bazhang> freakabcd, how about right clicking in xchat window
<ikonia> alzamabar_: what do you mean "gone"
<daver_au> wols_: will just check. realtek i think
<rabspd> ikonia: my server is using windows currently, i want to replace it by ubuntu server
<gronne> ikonia: I try and google to see what port it is
<alzamabar_> ikonia, that basically now the localhost name is not recognised
<ikonia> gronne: I was just doing that, well done for doing it
<ikonia> alzamabar_: where does it say that, what are you doing when it says that
<freakabcd> bazhang, right click in xchat window and?
<gronne> ikonia: I can't be lazy ALL the time :)
<alzamabar_> If I type ping jemoslinux, it says that it doesn't recognise the host name
<ikonia> alzamabar_: thats probably your dns not being available
<bazhang> あふや freakabcd
<ikonia> alzamabar_: look in /etc/resolv.conf and do an ifconfig -a make sure you have ipaddresses
<bazhang> choose scim bridge freakabcd
<alzamabar_> ikonia, thanks I'll look into that
<freakabcd> 万歳
<daver_au> wols_: Realtek 8111/8169 LAN
<freakabcd> i think it wasn't setting up my environ properly
<freakabcd> after i did that it seems to work for xchat alone
<alzamabar_> ikonia, I've got the following
<alzamabar_> domain JEMOSGROUP
<alzamabar_> nameserver 212.69.36.3
<alzamabar_> nameserver 212.69.40.3
<FloodBot2> alzamabar_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daver_au> wols_: it was working before, but i remember i updated the driver because of some weird issue
<freakabcd> bazhang, i do have a line in my ~/.bashrc
<rabspd> Thank you very much. bye everybody.
<alzamabar_> Would I need anything else in there?
<WhataH> Hi y'all, im trying to set up the ubuntu on virtualbox but when i do start it i get this error: COuld not find kernel image: linux. Any idea ?
<ikonia> alzamabar_: you may need to use a fully qualified domain name, or put it in your host file, or use the "Search" option in /etc/resolv.conf
<kate_mins> Hello, I need help please, how i can remove package from my Ubuntu without any traces ?
<kate_mins> (from the terminal)
<Dani_> hello ! i've used iptables -A FORWARD .... -j ACCEPT do do a port forward ; but now i need to stop it and i run the same command but with -j DROP
<ikonia> kate_mins: apt-get remove --purge $name
<freakabcd> bazhang, i have this in my ~/.bashrc: export XMODIFIERS="@im=SCIM"
<Dani_> and its not working
<alzamabar_> ikonia, do you mean in /etc/hosts
<Dani_> pls help
<freakabcd> is not enough?
<airy_chan> hi
<ikonia> Dani_: iptables -F
<ikonia> Dani_: then re-apply
<ikonia> alzamabar_: /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf
<Dani_> ikonia L but i have a lot of rules i need to keep
<ikonia> Dani_: also #iptables and #netfilter
<Pedram> hi
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=587eb85dfee661d06b531c2f6f156e0f&p=4444724&postcount=8 see this freakabcd
<ikonia> Dani_: you can do iptables -F $rule"
<freakabcd> lemme read
<alzamabar_> ikonia, in /etc/hosts the name of my local host is there, and it hasn't changed as compared as before
<ikonia> alzamabar_: I didn't say anything about that
<alzamabar_> ikonia, what shall I put in /etc/resolv.conf
<Pedram> i have a problem with my hsf modem
<effe> Hello, when i boot with the 2.6.24 Kernel i can't connect to the unsecured WLAN at my university, but my WPA network at home works with the 2.6.24 kernel.
<ikonia> alzamabar_: I said "you'll need to use a fully qualified domain, OR put it in your host file OR use the Search string in /etc/resolv.conf"
<alzamabar_> ikonia, how do I use the Search string in /etc/resolv.conf
<katz__>  /join #OSC2008Nagoya
<ikonia> alzamabar_: search $domain
<daver_au> wols_: i think i know where to start...
<gronne> ikonia: god damnit... how hard could it be, I opened port 139 and 445, which they say smb uses, but still no go... only if I disable ufw will it work... do I really need ufw?
<daver_au> wols_: i'll just redownload and reinstall the drivers from the realtek site
<alzamabar_> ikonia, do I need to restart anything after adding this string?
<wols_> daver_au: wlan?
<ikonia> gronne: my personal opinion is that tools like ufw, firestarter, and the like are not good tools for interfacing with iptables, I'd drop all rules, and learn to add some basic iptables rules
<ikonia> gronne: thats only my personal view though
<ikonia> alzamabar_: no
<daver_au> wols_: nope, just normal internal on-motherboard cabled lan
<amorphous__> ok - i have problems printing on a HP1020. I have tried a lot. - have re-instaled hotplug stuff as openprinting stuff suggests, but the printer does not print
<alzamabar_> ikonia, if my domain was named JEMOSGROUP and my localhost was named jemoslinux, would the following string be correct in /etc/resolv.conf? search JEMOSGROUP
<gronne> ikonia: ok... I think I'll do that :) but is there a real need for a firewall when you have it in the router already?
<ikonia> alzamabar_: what type of domain is that, it's not a dns domain
<ikonia> gronne: if you have a router setup with an ok rule set, I don't see a need, depends how paranoid you are
<wols_> daver_au: those are supported by ubuntu usually
<ikonia> amorphous__: hot plug died a long time ago, not sure what your installing
<alzamabar_> ikonia, in /etc/resolv.conf I've got the configuration of two nameserver entries
<alzamabar_> ikonia, with their IP addresses
<ikonia> alzamabar_: why do you not answer the questions I've asked
<ikonia> alzamabar_: I didn't ask anything about IP addresses
<gronne> ikonia: ok, I'm not very paranoid, so it should be alright :) thanks a lot for the help, you're really helpful!
<daver_au> wols_: yeah, i know, but i think me installing a custom driver in gutsy might have borked the upgrade
<wols_> alzamabar_: do you confuse windows workgroups with dns?
<ikonia> alzamabar_: I asked "what kind of domain is that"
<ikonia> gronne: welcome
<gordonjcp> gronne: if you're behind NAT and you're really just using a normal Linux desktop (ie. you're not running any servers) then basically you don't need to do any more
<kajmeran> slm
<kajmeran> hi
<alzamabar_> ikonia, I don't know. How should I answer?
<Pedram> i have problem with my hsf modem
<Pedram> can anyone help me
<wols_> Pedram: buy a real modem, ditch this winmodem stuff
<kajmeran> yes
<gronne> gordonjcp: I'm not using NAT though, but is it really a problem?
<jatt> winmodems are cheap though
<Pedram> i have a laptop
<alzamabar_> ikonia, how could I find out?
<ikonia> alzamabar_: "what kind of a domain is that, it's not a dns domain" should be responded with "it's a windows Activce directory, or a samba domain, or an LDAP schema", not "I have 2 ipaddresses"
<ikonia> alzamabar_: you set it up, you should know
<gordonjcp> gronne: it's not a huge problem
<wols_> gronne: ifconfig. what IP Addresses do you have?
<Dr_willis> finding a real modem these days can be a chore. :)
<Pedram> i could work with my modem on 7.10
<jatt> winmodems are ok, I had one and worked perfectly with linux
<Pedram> but i have problem with my modem on 8.04
<alzamabar_> ikonia, I've set it up previously through the network settings tool, I didn't manipulate the file automatically
<Pedram> i use dell driver
<Pici> !enter | Pedram
<ubottu> Pedram: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> alzamabar_: lets cut to the chase - you want to be able to ping your hosts, yes/no?
<Pedram> but i don't know why it dowesn't work
<wols_> Pedram: which driver? from where?
<gordonjcp> Pedram: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads.php
<gronne> wols_: you want the 192.168.0.2.. ifconfig doesn't give out my ip adress. should I see at whatsmyip.com?
<alzamabar_> ikonia, I want my PC to assign a static IP address from my DNS server and I want this IP address to be bound to the name jemoslinux
<gordonjcp> Pedram: that suggests that you need to install "alsa-driver-linuxant'
<visf> hi, anybody know where i can find beginner info to setup a mail server?
<wols_> gronne: no, ifconfig. if it gives you 192.168.0.2 you use NAT
<Pedram> http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/hardy/modem-drivers/hsf/?C=M;O=A
<Pedram> i installed it too
<alzamabar_> ikonia, I've got a wireless router which assigns IP addresses to my PC based on its MAC address
<gordonjcp> !mailserver | visf
<ubottu> visf: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<wols_> visf: look for a dovecot howto
<ikonia> alzamabar_: ok, so you need to setup a DHCP server on your host, assign an IP address to it via pattern matching mac address from your PC, then you need to setup 2 dns servers, with dynamic dns and use a DNS update tool to update dns with your hostname and IP address
<gronne> wols_: ok... Was pretty sure I didn't. how could you know it's nat because of that ip?
<gordonjcp> Pedram: did you install the alsa-driver-linuxant package?
<Pedram> yes
<wols_> gronne: cause it's a non routable IP, typically used for the hosts behind NAT
<JackWinter> i have some dvds that are Mac/PC.  on xp no problems to access the disks.  when i try from kubuntu i'm denied access unless i access them as root ?
<visf> hey guys thanks ill looking into it
<daver_au> wols_: well, this doesnt work. "sudo make clean modules" fails
<alzamabar_> ikonia, I've already got a DHCP server, it's my wireless router, and it's also setup to assign a static IP address to my PC based on its MAC address
<wols_> daver_au: what NIC?
<ikonia> alzamabar_: ok, so you need to setup dynamic dns servers and dynamic dns clients on your PC
<wols_> ikonia: not really. he should set up dyndns on the router if possible. nmost can do it
<ikonia> wols_: whe wants to do it on his dns server, and register clients behind the router
<wols_> alzamabar_: how is your DNS set up?
<daver_au> wols_: Realtek 8111B-GR nic
<gronne> wols_: Ok, I take your word for it... Now I'll disable ufw :)
<wols_> ikonia: depends who/what resolves DNS for him
<alzamabar_> wols, my PC is connected via Ethernet cable to the router, so it should already get an IP address. It was working before the upgrade to 8.04 and after the upgrade this is not working anymore
<ArthurArchnix> Ok... turns out cover art retrieval in Rythymbox for Gutsy is broken. If you've already got local art it will display that, but the page (amazon I think it was) that it downloaded new art from changed its protocols. It's been fixed upstream and in Hardy... but will not be made available in Gutsy. So... if you want cover art you either have to download it and place it in "covers" under the rhythmbox config files under ~/, or 
<airy_chan> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<wols_> tricky with routers since they usually contain a DNS server which is not configurable
<gordonjcp> Pedram: maybe there's some clues here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4762328
<wols_> alzamabar_: what isn't? the dhcp?
<gronne> Btw, is anyone here being paid to help us newbies?
<ikonia> wols_: he said it was his internal dns - but he could be wrong
<jatt> this is not a callcenter dude
<freakabcd> bazhang, using the method of scim-bridge, i will be able to use ja input language for gtk and qt apps
<freakabcd> bazhang, what about plain old X apps?
<vlt> Hello. I have an openssl vulnerability question: Could an attacker log in after sniffing ssh traffic when all logins to the machine with a compromised host key were done using not compromised pubkey auth?
<wols_> daver_au: modpobr r8168 or so
<wols_> Modprobe r8168
<freakabcd> bazhang, iirc with my previous method i was able to use ja language input even on xterm for example
<Quintin> I'm using a laptop and seemingly randomly my mouse cursor will start going down and to the left and will be stuck there... what is problem??
<bazhang> freakabcd, from reading the scim wiki most are supported under hardy
<wols_> daver_au: vanilla linux kernel already supports this chip
<freakabcd> bazhang, where is this page?
<freakabcd> bazhang, also i can input ja in xterm?
<freakabcd> have you tried input your language in xterm, does it work?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM no idea about xterm
<daver_au> wols_: FATAL: module r8168 not found.
<wols_> daver_au: go to /lib/modules. look for r*.ko files
<wols_> one of them is it. r8....
<alzamabar_> wols, ikonia, I ran an ifconfig -a and for the Ethernet connection I can see the following:  inet addr:192.168.0.4
<Pedram> gordonjcp i can't find the point
<Kernel-1> hi all
<alzamabar_> woks, ikonia, that suggests that the IP address for my localhost is correct, right?
<root> ola
<root> fala ae
<wols_> root: don't irc as root. also, this is a english only channel
<wols_> !es | root
<ubottu> root: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<alzamabar_> wols, ikonia, however, when I ping jemoslinux (which should be bound to the IP address 192.168.0.4) it says unknown host
<daver_au> wols_: in /lib/modules/(latest kernal)/ then where?
<wols_> alzamabar_: how did you bind jemoslinux to the IP?
<wols_> daver_au: in any subdir
<alzamabar_>  wols_, ikonia, I ran an ifconfig -a and for the Ethernet connection I can see the following:  inet addr:192.168.0.4
<osmosis> where are instructions on patching the ssh issue ?
<wols_> !sshbug
<ubottu> Factoid sshbug not found
<alzamabar_> wols_, ikonia, that suggests that the IP address for my localhost is correct, right?
<osmosis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<wols_> alzamabar_: localhost is 127.0.0.x nothing else
<alzamabar_> wols_, ikonia, however, when I ping jemoslinux (which should be bound to the IP address 192.168.0.4) it says unknown host
<Dr_willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-opensslsshvpn-vulnerability-in-ubuntu-704710804.html
<wols_> alzamabar_: answer my question
<ikonia> alzamabar_: you need a default domain
<ikonia> wols_: he doesn't answer questions
<osmosis> Dr_willis: thanx
<alzamabar_> wols_, I opened the network settings
<ikonia> osmosis: download the updated package - thats it
<Dr_willis> osmosis,  its all over the various linux   live bookmarks i got. :) so i just saw it 2 min ago. :)
<daver_au> wols_: i found a r8169.ko in kernal/drivers/net
<alzamabar_> wols_ and under general I set host name = jemoslinux Domain name = JEMOSGROUP
<osmosis> ikonia: i dont have to recreate my keys ?
<m1r> hello
<Kernel-1> 192.168.0.4 looks like switch addres (colected by DHCP from switch)
<osmosis> Dr_willis: live bookmark to where ?
<ikonia> osmosis: it does everything for you, update it via synaptic
<osmosis> ikonia: im running server though.
<sothe> Any one know what to download to be able to extract ".rar" files?
<ikonia> osmosis: same applies
<ikonia> sothe: unrar from the rar package
<osmosis> ikonia:   sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Dr_willis> osmosis,  that site i gave for one. It as a live bookmarks for firefox. :) click in the little icon in the address bar to the right of the url.
<ikonia> osmosis: yes
<daver_au> wols_: i did modprobe r8169, and i think it's doing something now ...
<wols_> alzamabar_: that is meaningless
<wols_> daver_au: ifconfig -a
<Becker_11> is there a way to pipe the output of a man page to a text file so I can email it?
<wols_> daver_au: if you have eth0 now, then add r8169 in /etc/modules
<alzamabar_> wols_ how can I help you in knowing what you need?
<European-African> hello, I want to install ubuntu with /boot, / and swap all on primary partitions, and a lvm containing /home and a /backup partion, I have the 7.10 livecd and the alternate. Is there a guide on the net someone could point me to?
<wols_> Becker_11: man foo > file ?
<wols_> alzamabar_: what is your DNS server?
<Becker_11> wols_ too easy thx
<bunted> i tryed to set xserver now i get black screen
<bunted> help
<alzamabar_> wols_ how can I check?
<wols_> alzamabar_: you have two places to set up DNS: your DNS server or /etc/hosts
<bunted> if u have an idea
<wols_> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bunted> is there a way to recovery ubuntu from a livecd?
<_moro_> !mohammed_
<ubottu> Factoid mohammed_ not found
<_moro_> mohammed_ : my interned went down sorry
<alzamabar_> wols_ in /etc/hosts, in addition to all others, I've got one entry for my local domain name: 192.168.0.4 jemoslinux.JEMOSGROUP
<daver_au> wols_: seems to be working now... and i've added that line into the modules file.
<daver_au> wols_:thanks for your help!
<W5CT> what do you call the thingie which gives you security updates and such on the menu bar?
<Radit> is there a way to install ubuntu from an usb drive?
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_:  wb
<keba_> ciao ragazzi,sapete dirmi come faccio ad ascoltare la radio con ubuntu?
<alzamabar_> _wols, how can I check my DNS?
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: my internet went down, sorry
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: came back so say bye and thanks
<Kernel-1> need this: One command in console to have a file output (.txt) of all HDD drives and partitions on the system. Anyone?
<mohamed_> _moro_bana_: u r welcome
<CShadowRun> Can anyone tell me how to fix the constant sound conflicts? (Wine and firefox really don't play nice)
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: its important , moreso that people here are volunteers
<Kernel-1> need this: One command in console to have a file output (.txt) that contains of all HDD drives and partitions on the system. Anyone?
<janMD> mount > bla.txt?
<aaron> compiz and everything don't play nice on this system, especially with scim for some odd reason.
<mohamed_> yes _moro_bana_ this is the good side of opensource
<Kernel-1> hmmmmmmm, jes, but only HDD's and Partitions
<janMD> mount | grep /dev > bla.txt maybe?
<_moro_bana_> mohamed_: im loving it, viva ubuntu. bye
<Kernel-1> how to filter just them?
<DJones> !usb | Radit
<ubottu> Radit: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Kernel-1> thats the trick i donno :)
<janMD> :-P
<Kernel-1> mount | grep /dev > bla.txt  - that would help in some degree ;)
<European-African> sorry, I will have to ask that again. I want to install /boot, / and swap to 3 primary partitions and 1 lvm partition with /home and /backup, can anyone give me a link that explains how to do this on the ubuntu livecd or the alternative?
<Kernel-1> because, I do not need all DEVICES, but only HDD's :)
<janMD> grep /dev/h?
<mh512> my qsynaptics does not work
<janMD> (if devices hda etc)
<Kernel-1> mount | grep /dev/h > bla.txt - like this?
<mh512> I have set SHMConfig to true alr.
<alzamabar_> wols_ I've solved the problem. the entry in the /etc/hosts was wrong. It should have been 192.168.0.4 jemoslinux instead of 192.168.0.4 jemoslinux.JEMOSGROUP
<janMD> yes
<Kernel-1> thanks
<dystopianray> does anyone have half life 2 working on gutsy with an nvidia video card?
<janMD> works?
<Kernel-1> lemmy try... :)
<alzamabar_> wols_ Now when I ping jemoslinux I correctly get 192.168.0.4 which is my local machine
<Dr_willis> alzamabar_,  this is twice now ive seen someone with a hostname.SAMBAGROUPNAME in their hosts file.
<Dr_willis> alzamabar_,   we never did figure out where that  SambaHostname Line came from
<alzamabar_> Dr_willis, this was automatically set up by GG 7.10
<ikonia> alzamabar_: thats exactly what I told you to do in the first line
<ikonia> alzamabar_: I told you to search use a search domain in your /etc/resolv.conf OR put the hostname in your /etc/hosts file
<alzamabar_> ikonia, thanks, but as I've said, this was working with 7.10 GG and it was automatically set up by the network utility
<Kernel-1> There is nothing in the file? :))
<Dr_willis> alzamabar_,  ive never seen that befor. In  all my ages of samba ussage. :) and so on.  Im wondering if theres a bug going on  somewhere.
<European-African> I want to install /boot, / and swap to 3 primary partitions and 1 lvm partition with /home and /backup, can anyone give me a link that explains how to do this on the ubuntu livecd or the alternative?
<amorphous__> ikonia - you still there?
<janMD> try /dev/s then
<ikonia> amorphous__: I am now
<Kernel-1> ahhhhhh, yes
<Kernel-1> its sd...
<Dr_willis> dystopianray,  i hear most of the halflife games work very well with Wine.
<mesah> anyone know how to make gemplus smart card reader to function on ubuntu?
<Kernel-1> :))
<alzamabar_> Dr_willis, after the upgrade I got another problem. Could you help?
<dystopianray> Dr_willis: apparently not
<aaron> anyone know how to get an eMobile working under Ubuntu?  It is a kind of modem but I don't know where the modem settings are
<izinucs> European-African, you should be able to do that on the live cd choosing Manual Paratition when you get to the partitioning portion. should be pretty straight forward.
<Dr_willis> dystopianray,  check the wine and !appdb app database. I dont  mess with wine and those games.
<Dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<amorphous__> ikonia, with hp 1020 - hotplug stuff. I've googled 'till i'm blue in the face (and red too) -- the error log says i don't have auth to print (or similar), the only suggestion is hotplug. it doesn't work.
<alzamabar_> Dr_willis, ikonia, before the upgrade I had 1 HD partitioned in two partitions with entry in the /etc/fstab file and everything was working fine
<dystopianray> Dr_willis: yeah I know what appdb is
<European-African> izinucs: and on the alternative?
<amorphous__> ikonia, to get to the printer is over 100mile
<jorgenpt> Okay, I have a Edgy Eft (6.10) server, should I upgrade directly to Hardy Heron (8.04), or should I go via Feisty (7.04) -> Gutsy (7.10) -> Hardy (8.04)?
<izinucs> European-African, should be the same.. in fact the alternative is the only way to get lvm on install
<Kernel-1> hmmm - still gives me something thats not HDD =devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Kernel-1> :))
<designerman> I need to reconfigure my X server - I am trying to use dpkg-reconfigure but I do not know the name of the package on ubuntu for x, I tried the obvious xserver-xorg but the error was that xserver is not installed ...
<alzamabar_> Dr_willis, ikonia, now the two partitions are unrecognised (although the entries are still there in the /etc/fstab file, but the system in 'places' shows me the two partitions with another name
<wols_> designerman: xserver-xorg
<jorgenpt> Ah, I found the wikipage about it.
<amorphous__> ikonia, and i've tried the hotplug thing loadsd of times, with reboots etc. Machine printed ok 'till 2 weeks ago (so they say), you have any ideas?
<jorgenpt> Seems I should go in increments. :)
<ikonia> andatche: hot plug died quite a while ago
<vallhalla81> help me please i just installed virtual box from  synaptic  and it requested a restart i did so and now have lost my graphics card config and all sound
<ikonia> amorphous__: hotplug died quite a qhile ago
<wols_> alzamabar_: "mount"  which two partitions are it?
<designerman> wols_: I get the error xserver-xorg is not installed...
<MidasWS> Hello, What would be the command to copy (not move) one directory on root including all subdirs to another one?
<ikonia> designerman: are you using a server install ?
<European-African> izinucs: ok, thanx, I was actually looking for a guide somewhere that gave a step by step.
<designerman> wols_: startx runs but there is an error - i need to reconfigure it does not recognise my graphics card driver
<Dr_willis> alzamabar_,  a bit over my head. I always do clean installs.     Sounds like mount point confusiion.,
<ikonia> MidasWS: sudo cp
<Kernel-1> janMD - /dev/sda3 on / type reiserfs (rw,relatime,notail), devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw) - I DON"T want the other one! :)
<designerman> ikonia: Straight from a ubuntu live cd
<ikonia> MidasWS: sudo cp -R
<aaron> jorgen> I only went as far as 7.10.  Hardy does not like my laptop at all for some odd reason
<wols_> designerman: apt-get install xorg
<joaopinto> designerman, cp -a source_dir target_path
<alzamabar_> wols_ shall I run the mount command?
<wols_> Kernel-1: which one you don't want?
<ikonia> designerman: your running on the livecd, with a desktop and it says you don't have xserver-xorg installed ?
<wols_> alzamabar_: yes
<Kernel-1> the other one
<Kernel-1> I WANT just HDD's
<Kernel-1> (partitions)
<MidasWS> ikinoia, like this ? sudo cp -R asdsadf.com/ uytu.com/
<designerman> ikonia: sorry I installed from the install cd out of the live cd pack
<yacc> Hmm, any way to make xine dump the stream?
<wols_> Kernel-1: you must have /dev/shm or your libc will blow up in your face
<designerman> ikonia: havn't been able to start x yet
<janMD> Kernel-1: well, grep for "/dev/sd" then...
<Kernel-1> I know that
<Radit> DJones: thanks :-)
<alzamabar_> wols_ I suspect that are these two:
<alzamabar_> wols_ /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<amorphous__> ikonia, yr a bit busy now... maybe i best to ask later.
<alzamabar_> wols_ /dev/sdb2 on /media/disk-1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<wols_> alzamabar_: and what are the entries in your /etc/fstab?
<amorphous__> ikonia, cheers
<Kernel-1> - /sd(x) should be only HDD devices? - thats very important for me
<layo> Hello~
<alzamabar_> wols_ /dev/hdb1	/media/disk1	ext3	async,auto,exec,nosuid,nodev,group,owner,rw,errors=remount-ro	0	0
<wols_> Kernel-1: not possible. usb flash is also /sda
<ikonia> amorphous__: I'm off to do a little work now, I'll be back in 30- minutes or so, I'll spend some serious time with you then
<alzamabar_> wols_ /dev/hdb2	/media/disk2	ext3	async,auto,exec,nosuid,nodev,group,owner,rw,errors=remount-ro	0	0
<Kernel-1> cos' I need only THEM FILTERED! (thats tricjy)
<wols_> alzamabar_: edit your fstab. change /dev/hdb1 to /dev/sdb1
<vallhalla81> ﻿help me please i just installed virtual box from  synaptic  and it requested a restart i did so and now have lost my graphics card config and all sound
<alzamabar_> wols_ thanks. Just out of curiosity, any reasons why this happened?
<wols_> Kernel-1: you can also rename them via udev somehow. so they still exist but are called /dev/hda or such
<wols_> alzamabar_: yes. around 2.6.18 or so, all disks are using scsi subsystem. before that IDE disks usd /dev/hdX
<Kernel-1> hmmm - the reason I need this is to have my own comand to have a quick insight in which HDD;s are on a particular machine
<wols_> but that must be an OLD install: ubuntu uses UUIDs in fstab for ages
<izinucs> What's the easiest way to rename a bunch of jpg's in bulk so the names end up something like 1-<name>.jpg?
<Dr_willis> wols_,  well.. in theory. :) i still have a few odd machines that stll give me /dev/hd##    not sure why that one machine does not use the /dev/sd## method.
<troxor> izinucs: the rename command
<alzamabar_> wols_ your help has been gr8. Thanks also to ikonia and Dr_willis. Is there a way I can restart the mount without having to restart the system?
<wols_> Dr_willis: depends a bit on the driver and how it'S written
<Dr_willis> alzamabar_,  you got a lot of odd options in that fstab line..  why the 'exec' option?
<wols_> alzamabar_: after you changed it, unmount the two things and remount
<vlt> izinucs: `find ... -exec mv {} 1-{}.jpg ;\` for example (there a much more ways ;)
<CShadowRun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4964100#post4964100
<izinucs> troxor, I figured that.. :(  but what's the syntax.. I need the number to cascade up like 1-<name>.jpg 2-<name>.jpg
<Kernel-1> is there any way that I know that some device is a HDD, regardles if it's sd(x) or hd(x)? - actually I need this
<Dr_willis> wols_,  yea - i think its due to that machine haveing ide + sata controller and it being one of the first MB's out with both.
<vlt> izinucs: Ok, you didn't tell that first ...
<izinucs> vlt, thanks.. can I substitute cp for mv?
<alzamabar_> wols_ it works now, thanks!!!
<izinucs> vlt, new option?
<mohamed_> izinucs: try rename *.jpg 1-*.jpg
<wols_> Dr_willis: no. it's only a function of what driver it uses
<izinucs> mohamed_, ah.. much easier... that's what I was thinking.  .. one more twist. the name is static and the number progresses up numerically with each pic.
<vlt> izinucs: You could use a loop: `i=1; find ... | while read FILE; do mv "$FILE" "$i-$FILE"; i=$(($i+1)); done` ... but there must be a dozen tools already for this task ;)
<troxor> izinucs: thunar has a bulk rename functionality too
<Ovispain> o arhiva .rar o pot deskide in linux ?
<Dr_willis> izinucs,  theres sevearel rename tools in the package manager also. I use 'qmv' in the renametools package a lot
<wols_> !es | Ovispain
<ubottu> Ovispain: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<spine55> has anyone had any issues with ssh recently.  It was working but a recent update broke something I get this error in the auth log error: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.
<ikonia> spine55: it's already running
<wols_> spine55: some sshd already runs
<adam7> spine55: you on gutsy by change (see topic?)
<troxor> Ovispain: install `unrar`
<Sazpaimon> so that was shocking
<izinucs> vlt, troxor, Dr_willis .. thanks for all the input.. I'll check out qmv and see if that works for me.. I appriciate all the input.
<r> i had ordered a shipment for 20 cds not yet recived should i contact info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<Sazpaimon> i just convered a debian install to ubuntu
<Sazpaimon> and it still works
<Sazpaimon> its still barebones as hell though
<ikonia> !offtopic | Sazpaimon
<jatt> upgrading from debian to ubuntu is not supported
<ubottu> Sazpaimon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LimCore> r: if you wait long they yea
<Sazpaimon> time to install kubuntu
<Tonni> r: it took my previous shipments a couple of weeks
<ustunozgur> anyone running ubuntu 804 under parallels? I'm getting an "error inserting battery" error when trying dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sazpaimon> jatt, not looking for support, it still seems to work
<spine55> adam7: thanks guys
<Tonni> about 8-10, i guess
<ubottu> ustunozgur: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 382, column 84
<Sazpaimon> jatt, take it as an experiment
<jatt> you were just lucky
<r> ill just tell you much ive waited just a sec
<ustunozgur> nyone running ubuntu 804 under parallels? I'm getting an "error inserting battery" error when trying
<Sazpaimon> jatt, i had plans to format anyway
<ubottu> ustunozgur: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 382, column 84
<ustunozgur> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ustunozgur> dpkgreconfigure xserverxorg
<vallhalla81> ﻿help me please i just installed virtual box from  synaptic  and it requested a restart i did so and now have lost my graphics card config and all sound
<Sazpaimon> jatt, breaking it as much as possible will give me that much more initiative to do so
<ikonia> Sazpaimon: can you stop discussing it please
<ikonia> Sazpaimon: this is a support channel, you've said your not looking for support
<elisa> ./j #php-gtk
<Sazpaimon> k
<Ovispain> <troxor> do I have to install unrar or unrar-free ???
<r> ive waited from 2008-04-27 till today
<LimCore> r: I would wait 1 more week
<troxor> Ovispain: either should work, try both! :)
<r> ok but if it doesnt ship then what??
<ikonia> r: contact canonical
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubottu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | May 13: OpenSSL/SSH Vulnerability see: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2
<koshari> will we see the day when nearly every 2nd post is xorg or wifi related?
<r> ok should i contact thier shipit email id
<ikonia> r: contact the ship it email
<r> ok thanx
<ghabit> Hello. How I can get gnome monitoring applets working?
<overdose> why is it that i dont get syntax highlight after i installed vim-full?
<visik7> overdose: syn on
<visik7> overdose: syntax on inside your .vimrc
<visik7> ftw
<blame> 	flash 10 beta is out, works good too
<Terrasque> something strange have happened with my file server's raid array after upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04. When I write large amounts of data to it (seems to be 2gb or more), the transfer stops, the raid does not store any more data, and load goes way up, slowly rising, and peaking around 30-40.. XFS filesystem, if I try to reboot, it just says "umount2: device or resource busy" and hangs
<pion> hello
<wols_> Terrasque: bad driver?
<designerman> how can i list installed packaged?
<dthacker> Terrasque: /var/log/messages says what?
<Terrasque> wols_: it worked like a charm in 6.06.
<wols_> designerman: dpkg -l |grep ^ii
<Terrasque> dthacker: it's completely silent, and top / ps does not show anything unusual
<LadyNikon> !photo
<ubottu> Factoid photo not found
<LadyNikon> !album
<ubottu> Factoid album not found
<LadyNikon> bleh
<wols_> Terrasque: could be: it's the kernel that causes the load
<dthacker> Terrasque: darn, I hate that.   I suppose you'll have to go googling with your kernel version
<Pici> Terrasque: Try asking in #ubuntu-server as well
<Terrasque> wols_: yes, and it's not telling what's wrong. It could be .. xfs file system, the raid5 part, or the hdd part.. I have no idea
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu using the CD installer. In the partitioning part I accepted the suggested option that shrinks existing NTFS on /dev/hda1. GRUB installed fine and I can boot Ubuntu (from hda5/hd(0,4)). But when I select "Windows XP" I get "Can't read ... Press Ctrl+Alt+Del" from NTLDR.
<Quintin> How do I change what happens when I insert a video DVD?
<vlt> When I restore the first 63*512 bytes of hda (mbr and everything else before hda1) Windows boots. Any idea ehat went wrong and how to fix it?
<vallhalla81> ﻿help me please i just installed virtual box from  synaptic  and it requested a restart i did so and now have lost my graphics card config and all sound
<overdose> visik7: thx.  I upgraded from tiny to full cuz i wanted highlighting and the left-right-up-down keys to work in vim.  Now, i'm guessing that i really didn't have to make the upgrade eh?  Also, if i wanted to enable left-right-up-down keys in vim, would that be done in the vimrc too?
<wols_> vallhalla81: check your xorg.0.log
<vallhalla81> ﻿wols_: how do i do that?
<visik7> overdose: syn on doesn't work on tiny
<pteague> more updates for ssh again today?
<ovidiu> is there any player to watch youtube movies without downloading them?
<wols_> vallhalla81: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ovidiu> totem is no longer working...
<wols_> also reconfigure your X: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<troxor> vlt: your problem is that you're selecting "Windows XP" ;)
<GhostFish2> Anyone send me a link for some good theme's for compiz ?
<wols_> vlt: first 63 sectors are usually grub only
<vallhalla81> ﻿wols_: did you want me to paste bin it?
<wols_> so I'd say it's a grub ocnfig problem
<wols_> vallhalla81: not really
<vlt> troxor: I want to move someone over to Ubuntu. But now it's "the bad bad linux destroyed my pc" again ... ;)
<ghabit> Hello. How I can get gnome monitoring applets working? (I mean hardware sensors)
<Radit> what do i need to do if i want to reinstall ubuntu? what files directories do i need to backup?
<overdose> visik7:  mind if i ask you one more thing?  i always come across 'rc' in filenames (e.g. initrc, vimrc,..) what exactly does rc stand for/what it means
<overdose> thx
<Virtue> I have a problem with booting into ubuntu - says "no OS to boot"... But there is freaking OS on specific drive.. I search and changed some stuff with initrd, but nothing helped.. can anyone give me a specific advice how do I make my pc see Ubuntu again (except reinstalling it) ?
<blame> Virtue: what brought you to your problem as it is?
<wols_> do yo get a grub menu?
<kharloss> hi there. anybody know how much cost a oracle 11g license ?
<visik7> overdose: never knew
<wols_> kharloss: oracle does
<ovidiu> is there any player to watch youtube movies without downloading them?
<ovidiu> totem is no longer working...
<visik7> overdose: in 10 years of linux I never asked myself this question :)
<designerman> I have a nvidia graphics card but there is no nvidia option in the xserver driver list, what can I do?
<ushimitsudok1> overdose: rc means "run commands"
<wols_> ovidiu: to watch something you always need to download
<wols_> !nvidia | designerman
<ubottu> designerman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bridean> Hello everyone
<Virtue> blame the last thing I did - was changing splash screen, then I turned off PC and went to sleep, in the morning linux was no more booting :]
<jrib>  /las
<ovidiu> but in totem I was able to see youtube movies without download them completly
<bridean> Can anyone help me with a basic interface problem?
<drash> designerman --> synaptic --> envyNG for installation of proprietary driver, tried that ?
<blame> Virtue: you likely damaged your grub loader, you may have to boot from live cd to investigate the problem
<vlt> wols_: If I'm right the first 512 Byte is MBR including Partition table, then comes, hmmm, GRUB? What was there before? I made backups of first 63 sectors, so I could restore it. The NTFS should still be smaller and reside on a larger partition now. Any idea how to fix it?
<troxor> vlt: usually, I just beat it over the head with the `grub-install /dev/hda` stick until it gives up
<overdose> visik7: i've been away from ubuntu for 6 months.  prior to that i had 10 months of experience in it
<Virtue> blame I did... nevermind, I'll just google again
<night-shadow> hi everybody, anyone can help me? i'm using ubuntu 8.04. Im trying my pcmcia modem. my laptop have got the ip address, gateway and dns from my ISP. but i can't browsing or ping web site.but if i'm using other OS my connection is normal.  anyone can resolve my problem?
<bridean> The problem I am having is that sometimes a page or area will display an annoying grey on white background (instead of black on white) and is difficult to read
<blame> Virtue: what did you find out when you booted from live cd?
<vlt> troxor: I'll try to re-restore the partitioned MBR again (first sector) and then run `grub-install` ... Does that make sense to you/anyone?
<troxor> vlt: sounds good, so long as the grub configurations are sane
<t00r> whats up?
<GhostFish> Anyone got soem sweet themes ??
<Virtue> blame I found out that partition, linux files and everything are okay.. I don't know what else to find out, that's why I'm asking
<t00r> LukeL_?
<bridean> I tried changing some of the fonts in the preferences but this didn't fix the problem
<adam7> GhostFish: try in #ubuntu-offtopic, maybe?
<blame> Virtue: are you currently logged in via live cd?
<BonezAU> Hi, does anyone know how to set up PPTP VPN connection without using NetworkManager?
<Ovispain> anyone recommend me a good player with library ?
<adam7> Ovispain: for music, I take it? Try Exaile
<Quintin> How do I change what happens when I insert a video DVD?
<Ovispain> adam7: thanks.
<adam7> Quintin: System -> Prefs -> Preferred Apps
<bridean> Adam7:  Can you fix my problem?
<hrcguy> strange i cant register my nick on a other irc sever and it is not taken
<jatt> BonezAU: you need to specify your vpn options in /etc/ppp/peers/<vpn_file> your authentication information in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets and then run pon <vpn_file> to connect
<bridean> Is anybody even able to read my messages?
<adam7> bridean: yeah, we can see them
<derspankster> bridean, no
<blame> bridean: which you dont like? firefox?
<bridean> I should be able to fix the problem by changing some preference somewhere, but I can't find which one.
<adam7> bridean: try System -> Prefs -> Appearance -> Theme -> Customize -> Colors , and change all the gray to white
<BVBBQ> anyone know if there is any way to get around the password on encrypted .rar files?
<bridean> Blame:  This font appears in some web pages under firefox, the chat window of freeciv, as well as other places
<Quintin> adam7: it's not there!
<jatt> BVBBQ: why don't you know the password?
<Ovispain> adam7: I really like Exaile. Thanks. :P
<steve_j> afternoon all. does Ubtunu locally cache DNS lookup data?
<night-shadow> hi everybody, anyone can help me? i'm using ubuntu 8.04. Im trying my pcmcia modem. my laptop have got the ip address, gateway and dns from my ISP. but i can't browsing or ping web site.but if i'm using other OS my connection is normal.  anyone can resolve my problem?
<bridean> I have screenshots if that helps.
<BVBBQ> jatt, friend forgot to give it to me
<noob-africa_> greetings all
<wols_> steve_j: nnot by default
<Virtue> blame no, but gonna log in a sec, found something leading to figure out my problem
<noob-africa_> i have a teensy weensy question... can anyone tell me why a SVCD (Super VCD) disc wont mount and play on my 8.04?
<blame> bridean: try apt-get install msttcorefonts to add some spice and change your fonts
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<adam7> Quintin: you are indeed right, sorry :/ Totem opens when you put a dvd in, right?
<Quintin> adam7: yes
<Dr_willis> noob-africa_,  try some other players like gmplayer, or vlc?  i havent tried a SVCD in years..,.
<steve_j> wols_ ah, so if my server is not getting the right DNS for a domain yet, all i can do is wait for my hosts's own DNS lookup to update?
<Quintin> it would be great if the devs could not screw everything up so on new release.  that's what beta testers are for
<Quintin> adam7: I'd like vlc, since it can actually show menus etc
<wols_> x
<adam7> Quintin: yeah, totem can do that too, IIRC
<noob-africa_> Dr_willis: hey... thanks... but GNOME doesnt mount the disc... why?
<WBC_c4u> Good morning all, how do you register a nick?
<wols_> steve_j: check who your DNS server is
<adam7> Quintin: I use vlc too though ;)
<ActionParsnip> !register | WBC_c4u
<ubottu> WBC_c4u: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<koheleth> Anyone here help me get my hercules dualpix chat and show webcam working, I have followed the destructions for the hercules webcam classic but no joy, kopete lights up the cam but no image, any help would be appreciated
<Quintin> adam7: no, it can't.  I've been trying.  at least it can't with the 2 DVDs I've tried so far
<Dr_willis> noob-africa_,  no idea. It may not need tobe mounted to be played by vlc./gmplayer. I aint seen one of those kinds of disks in ages
<bridean> blame:  I have all of those fonts as well as about 4000 different truetype fonts that I could try.  That's not my problem.  My problem is getting certain windows to display a decent font.
<BVBBQ> oh well, ill try my more important problem. the drivers for my videocard are running crazy. like 10hrz refresh rate or something,
<noob-africa_> Dr_willis: and i have just lost my maximize, minimize and close buttons on Firefox... cant see the Title bar also...
<bridean> blame:  Maybe if I sent you a few screen shots you would understand what I am talking about
<noob-africa_> i think compiz is messing up Firefox, somehow... lol
<Dr_willis> noob-africa_,  if all windows have lost their 'decorations' then thats sounds like compiz crashing, or whatever window-decorator you are using.
<blame> bridean: some times its theme problem, try switching your theme
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: do you have your video drivers installed?
<adam7> Quintin: ok, well, the DVD play back *used* to be under System -> Prefs -> Removable stuff -> Multimedia, but it seems to have vanished
<steve_j> wols_ how can i do that? my *nix is patchy :)
<noob-africa_> Dr_willis: am using compiz
<bridean> blame:  What theme do you recommend I try first?
<Dr_willis> adam7  i saw a blog with that info on it the other day. its gotten moved to some weird spot. :)
<bunted> ubuntu-it
<Quintin> adam7: like I said.. that's what beta testers are for :|
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, when i booted up after installing 8.04 it asked me to use the restricted driver so it installed it and poof its like this
<bridean> blame:  Also, why didn't they put it in system -> preferences -> appearence?
<adam7> Dr_willis: oh goody, a treasure hunt :D
<noob-africa_> Dr_willis: desktop cube is working fine... but the decorators have failed only on Firefox... all other windows open normally
<lartza_> how do i get remote access to windows computer? what do i have to install there and to ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: id uninstall it and switch to vesa then find a walkthrough to install a different driver
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: or check your xorg.conf to see if you can hike your refresh
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: what video card do you use?
<adam7> Quintin: Totem is the default program for DVD-playback in Hardy, and the is no obvious way to change it <--- not looking good
<vlt> troxor: No, that didn't work. When I boot from the "new" MBR but with sectors 2-63 from before the install I only get infinitely scrolling "GRUB" on the screen.
<mohamed_> lartza_:  u don't need to install anything, there is already terminal server client
<adam7> Quintin: try this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_make_VLC_open_when_you_insert_a_DVD
<BVBBQ> hmm, i have a radion X1300 or something like that, and how would i check the xorg.config or what to look for
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: let me websearch first
<Quintin> adam7: ok this is so stupid
<mohamed_> lartza_:  Applications > internet > terminal server client
<Quintin> adam7: nautilus > edit > prefs > media tab
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip,  thanks dude
<bridean> To be honest, I much prefer mplayer to totem.   In the past, I always regarded totem to be a "not play movies" program whereas mplayer is a "play movies even if the file is broken" kind of program.
<ngzn> hi, is this common with a fresh hardy install? [  451.440105] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<lartza_> mohamed_: I need graphical, but got help already
<crash91> I have a 17" LCD at home, when i try to connect it to my laptop, it just becomes a duplicate of the one on the laptop. How can i use it as an extension to the screen? I.e. when i move my mouse left it goes to the other screen?
<Dr_willis> adam7,  i think i saw it mentooned at http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/  somewhere
<ngzn> [  451.440107] ata1.00: error: { UNC }
<adam7> Dr_willis: yeah, Quintin found it: it's under nautilus -> edit -> prefs -> media
<vlt> Any idea how to only duplicate a partition table, not the whole MBR? Some `sfdik` magic?
 * adam7 updates Ubuntu Guide
<BVBBQ> bridean, the best video playing program i know of is VLC, if it cant play it, its probly not a video file.
<Dr_willis> adam7 so logical eh! :)
<ngzn> brb...
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ:  if you run fglrxinfo do you get anyting
<adam7> Dr_willis: definitely. I never would have found that
 * yacc is happy, at last, a player that understands dvdnav and that can rip the stream. That's for the nasties from Sony.
<Dr_willis> adam7,  now was that a gnome change? or did ubuntu change it in gnome? No idea :)   we need a 'search for the settings tool!'
<adam7> Quintin: gotta love it though, you *still* can't change to VLC from there xD
<BonezAU> Are there any other GUI's available for PPTP VPN connections than NetworkManager?
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, i get OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: follow this guide, seems quite thorough: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<noob-africa_> hi ActionParsnip
<noob-africa_> Dr_willis:
<ActionParsnip> hi noob-africa_
<Dr_willis> adam7,  last time i tried to change a default program on gnome..  (from totem to gmplayer)  it had hissy fits with spaces in the filenames/paths. :(
<adam7> Dr_willis: yeah, it appears that gnome likes gnome apps, and no others
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: just dont run sudo gedit if the walkthrough says
<Dr_willis> noob-africa_,  i perfer to NOT use compiz at all.. just because its so flakey
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: use gksudo gedit
<BVBBQ> thanks
<bridean> BVBBQ:  Yeah, and Totem is a "can't play the movie even if the file will play with any other movie player" kind of movie playing program.  It baffles me as to why it's set as the automatic default movie player when there are so many obvious better choices out there.  It's actually easier to reboot to windows and play it with Windows Media player sometimes than to try to play it with totem.
<miickee> I need help with hdparm settings, when I run "sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/scd0" it shows " Timing cached reads:   622 MB in  2.01 seconds = 310.10 MB/sec
<miickee>  Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.52 seconds =   2.84 MB/sec
<miickee> " Help, how do I make it faster.
<adam7> miickee: is /dev/scd0 a scsi drive? try sdparam if it is
<noob-africa_> Dr_willis: so what decorator do u use? and why is firefox suddenly all out of what?
<miickee> Hrms.
<miickee> DO I need to install it?
<miickee> sdparam or sdparm?
<Dr_willis> noob-africa_,  since i dont use compiz. :) i dont need to use any of the window-decorators. when i do i use the normal gnome gtk-decorator one,  no idea on firefox.
<adam7> miickee: sdparm, sorry
<releod> Anyone running version 7 or 8 with a serial console?
<miickee> Same parameters?
<miickee> Which parameters should I fix?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: me too, compiz is annoying
<bridean> blame:  Nope, my problem has nothing to do with my theme.  Tried switching to several different themes.  Same annoying font.  I think you need to see a screenshot to know what I am talking about.
<noob-africa_> Dr_willis: do  suggest i remove compiz?
<noob-africa_> lol
<BonezAU> lol
<hypn0> bridean: just paste some pics here, I'd like too see too :-)
<Dr_willis> noob-africa_,  just disable is
<Dr_willis> noob-africa_,  just disable it
<koheleth> any cam gurus here?
<bridean> hypn0:  How do I paste a picture in this channel?
<miickee> adam7, which paramters do I change to make it run faster? And make the dma larger?
<adam7> bridean: you'll have to upload it to xs.to or imageshack or something
<adam7> miickee: no idea, sorry :(
<SilenceGold> bridean do it with acsi converter
<blame> bridean: ok
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, ... um there isnt anything in my xorg.conf
<mvirkkil> What time does FOSSCamp start tomorrow?
<adam7> SilenceGold: converting it to ascii kinda ruins the effect... :P
<ngzn> like I was saying...
<ngzn> is this common with a fresh Hardy install?
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ngzn> [  147.233424] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<ngzn> [  147.233427] ata1.00: error: { UNC }
<adam7> ngzn: can you define "this" for us?
<adam7> ah, sorry
<noob-africa_> Dr_willis: what command do i uses (terminal) to disable it?
<bridean> Ok, try [URL=http://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3wp9.png][IMG]http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/4664/screenshot3wp9.th.png[/IMG][/URL]
<d_rea> What is the easiest way to upgrade only a specific set of packages (from the terminal)?
<adam7> d_rea: I think sudo apt-get install set-of-packages can do it
<Slart> d_rea: second time I hear that question today... why do you only want to update a specific set of packages?
<Dr_willis> noob-africa_,  no idea on the commands, just use the menus to set the settings level to none. or run 'metacity --replace'
<adam7> bridean: the email the problem?
<adam7> change the monospace font
<d_rea> slart: it's for a server and I don't want to change to many things at once
<crash91> I have a 17" LCD at home, when i try to connect it to my laptop, it just becomes a duplicate of the one on the laptop. How can i use it as an extension to the screen? I.e. when i move my mouse left it goes to the other screen?
<noob-africa_> Dr_willis: done... firefox behaving as prior
<bridean> adam7:  Yeah, the email that starts with "congradulations ...."
<d_rea> Slart: There's a certain critical upgrade I want to get, but I'd like to leave the rest the same since it's stable
<ActionParsnip> d_rea: websearching now
<Slart> d_rea: hmm...the openssl one?
<noob-africa_> Dr_willis: i cant even see the OTHER desktops... i think am going to run firefox --replace
<d_rea> Slart: yes
<ActionParsnip> d_rea: just install it as if its not there
<adam7> bridean: yeah, change the monospace font in Firefox
<bridean> Adam7:  Where do I change that?
<ActionParsnip> d_rea: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<adam7> bridean: I think its in the firefox preference
<ActionParsnip> d_rea: for example ^
<bridean> I don't want to change it in just firefox.  Other programs use this annoying font as well.
<Slart> d_rea: I thought the whole idea of using separate version of a distro was to prevent it from changing to much..
<adam7> bridean: yeah, prefs -> content -> fonts and colors / advanced -> monospace
<Slart> d_rea: but well.. I won't tell you how to do your thing... I don't know if apt can update just a couple of packages.. you might want to look into aptitude as well.. it might do things differently
<ActionParsnip> Slart: if you just try to install the package it willupdateonly that one
<d_rea> Slart: True, but i've been bitten by upgrades before. I don't have time and a separate system to vet everything on first before I do it. I've ended up with a broken system more than once.
<adam7> d_rea: did sudo apt-get install packages-to-update not work?
<ngolinh> 22222
<d_rea> adam7: Running it now
<Slart> ActionParsnip: sounds reasonable.... never tried it myself though
<adam7> d_rea: ok :)
<bridean> Here is another example:  [URL=http://img119.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotom7.png][IMG]http://img119.imageshack.us/img119/8536/screenshotom7.th.png[/IMG][/URL]
<d_rea> adam7: that's doing the trick :D
<miickee> Anyone help me wiht hdparm/sdparm?
<mohbana> hi guys
<adam7> d_rea: great, couldn't remember if that worked or not
<ActionParsnip> miickee: i have no knowledge of it man, sorry
<Slart> d_rea: do you have more than one computer you keep behind on the updates like this? might want to create a little repo of your own.. with only the packages you want
<miickee> Anyone here?
<lucky711x> how to speed up ubuntu booting...its hangs at kinit: No resume image, during normal boot... for like 5 min....????
<mohbana> hi guys i am having problems with wifi, ubuntu is detecting my wifi usb card but it fails to content to the router. any ideas?
<gordonjcp> miickee: lots of people here
<adam7> miickee: yeah, we're here...
<d_rea> adam7: That's really handy, I'll be sure to keep note of that
<miickee> Ok.
<miickee> Well.
<gordonjcp> mohbana: can you see the wireless router in network manager?
<miickee> My output from the timing results are so slow.
<adam7> bridean: might want to try the system wide monspace font too, then :)
<d_rea> Slart: it's an option, we don't have a proper sysadmin though and I'm really more of a dev.
<adam7> miickee: with sdparm too?
<miickee> I need to make it faster to enable good dvd playback
<mohbana> gordonjcp: yes i can
<bridean> adam7:  Thanks, that fixed the problem in firefox.  What about in freeciv?
<miickee> I dunno how to use sdparm, the man page is so vague.
<miickee> I need to know which parameters to change
<BonezAU> Are there any other GUI's available for PPTP VPN connections than NetworkManager?
<Slart> d_rea: ah.. I have no idea how hard it is to setup.. well.. this worked too
<bridean> adam7:  Where is the system wide monospace font setting at?
<adam7> bridean: System -> Prefs -> Appearance -> Fonts and change the monospace front
<adam7> bridean: ideally, you'd choose another monspace font to replace it, but doesn't need to be if having a monospace font isn't important to you
<lucky711x> how do you speed up ubuntu booting...its hangs at kinit: No resume image, during normal boot... for like 5 min....????
<d_rea> Slart: yeah, i suspect that you'd have to spend a bunch of time every week keeping it up-to-date
<adam7> BonezAU: not that I'm aware of, but that doesn't mean there isn't
<bobbob1016> Anyone know if I there is libeel for Hardy yet?  I want to use Fusion's Wallpaper plugin, and keep my desktop icons.
<Slart> d_rea: wasn't that the very idea? to not keep it up to date except with special cases like this..
<jrib>  !info libeel2-2 | bobbob1016
<ubottu> bobbob1016: libeel2-2 (source: eel2): Eazel Extensions Library (for GNOME2). In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 159 kB, installed size 472 kB
<jrib> bobbob1016: whether or not that does what you asked, I don't know :)
<darren_> should i reinstall ubuntu since i have a new motherboard installed
<d_rea> Slart: well it's really that I don't want my systems completely up-to-date, *except* in special circumstances
<userlol> darren_ nah you should be ok dude, its your drivers you have to worry about
<miickee> All: I need help with sdparm parameters.
<Radit> how to repair grub on a harddisk that used vista's recover from vista dvd?
<adam7> userlol: darren_: linux doesn't use drivers, so you should be all set
<userlol> darren_ backup your important files, and see how it go's
<miickee> TO fix slow read speeds.
<darren_> ok could that cause my system to freeze up
<lucky711x> how do you speed up ubuntu booting...its hangs at kinit: No resume image, during normal boot... for like 5 min....????
<userlol> adam7 linux doesnt use drivers?
<bridean> Adam7:  Under system -> appearence -> preferences -> fonts which one do I change?  Application font?  The only one that is monospace is the "fixed width" font which I have set to monospace bold.  That controls the font that is used when I run a terminal so I know that one doesn't need to be changed.
<bobbob1016> adam7, It does use drivers, just differently.
<adam7> miickee: are you sure the drive isn't just inherently slow?
<Radit> ﻿how to repair grub on a harddisk that used recover vista from vista dvd?
<Slart> d_rea: hehe.. ok.. whatever makes you a happy productive dev =)
<miickee> Na, it isn't normally slow mate.
<adam7> bobbob1016: modules, and they should be automatically loaded, yes?
<userlol> darren_ i doubt it mate, not unless your hardware is really odd and then in that case it shouldnt still freeze up
<adam7> userlol: modules, and it should load them automatically
<userlol> adam7 ah ok, i see
<darren_> k
<bazhang> Radit, vista installed first or second
<userlol> adam7 isnt module just a buzz word for driver?
<miickee> Look, I know there are some parameters in sdparm to change my read speed, and I read the man page and I can't find out why.
<darren_> what would cause it to freeze up durring 3d use
<TimothyP> Hi, I have a script (for the firewall) which needs to be started AFTER MySQL server! if I add the script with pre-up to /etc/network/interfaces OR when I define and upstart job with runlevel 2  the script is executed BEFORE MySQL and does not work, how can I fix this?
<adam7> bridean: yeah, the monospace bold, I think -- also, try switching off the subpixel smoothing to monochrome and see if that makes the font look better
<lucky711x> how do you speed up ubuntu booting...its hangs at kinit: No resume image, during normal boot... for like 5 min....????
<userlol> darren_ maybe running to many programs that require alot of use from your graphics card, thats across the board for any os though really
<bobbob1016> adam7, Yes
<Radit> bazhang: vista was first installed, then ubuntu, then my friend runed recover vista from the vista dvd; now it only boots to vista..
<darren_> how can i check
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows radit this may give some info
<bridean> Adam7:  I know it's not the monospace bold because I tried changing that once.  The only thing that one controls is the font that is used if I run a terminal.
<userlol> darren_ duno mate, maybe try run heaps of videos or games at the same time?
<darren_> k
<darren_> k
<bridean> Radit:  Sounds like all you need to do is restore the MBR so that it runs Grub.  This is a common problem when installing Windows after you have linux installed.
<userlol> darren_ i wouldnt advise it really, but if you wana see how far you can push your computer, then worse comes to worse you'll just need to reboot
<drash> lucky711x --> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2008/05/04/howto-set-up-hardy-for-speed/ for starters maybe ?
<darren_> ok
<Radit> bridean: can you please tell me how to do that?
<adam7> bridean: did you try changing the font rendering?
<adam7> !grub | Radit
<ubottu> Radit: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lucky711x> drash, been there done that
<darren_> has their been any problems with ubuntu 7.10 and intel core 2 duo
<bridean> Radit:  Run Ubuntu as a live CD, go into repair mode then run grub-install as root is how I normally do it.
<Philh> darren_, what trouble are you having?
<drash> too bad lucky711x, worked for me, gdluck
<bazhang> darren_, check launchpad; no probs here though (same setup)
<userlol> darren_ not that i know of, i have a intel core 2 duo and it runs fine for me
<TimothyP> does ubuntu know antyhing above runlevel 2 for upstart?
<bridean> Adam7:  I am using "best contrast" instead of subpixel smoothing
<darren_> after about 10 min of game play my pc freezes up and i can't do anything
<Radit> bridean, bazhang, adam, thanks..
<bazhang> ;]
<userlol> darren_ what game you trying to play?
<adam7> bridean: does monochrome make them look any better?
<darren_> amaricas army
<userlol> darren_ ah ok, is your graphics card up to the task?
<bazhang> darren_, the native linux one or on wine
<bridean> Adam7:  Monocrome doesn't do anything other than change the font used if I run a terminal
<Philh> darren_, how hot is the cpu running?
<darren_> native
<darren_> and the cpu is only running 40 degrees c
<adam7> bridean: did you change the monochrome font or the monochrome rendering option on the bottom of the panel?
<adam7> bridean:  (dialog, not panel)
<adam7> (sorry)
<userlol> darren_ what kinda graphics card you got? and do you run compiz fusion or anything like that when your trying to play the game?
<AngryElf> so, is this gutsy -> hardy going to blow up my nvidia install since I did it with the nvidia installer?
<AngryElf> *upgrade*
<darren_> fxf geforce 7300 gs no compez running or any 3d destop items
<Radit> Hi, i've read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows to recover from installing windows, but is there an easier way?
<darren_> xfx*
<TimothyP> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<userlol> darren_ in the directory /var/crash are there any apport reports?
<bridean> Radit:  Did you try reinstalling grub in the MBR?
<erUSUL> Radit: supergrub disk is said to be efective and easy
<bridean> Radit:  I'm serious, that might really be your only problem.  It only takes a few minutes to do.
<Radit> bridean: how do you do that?
<drash> AngryElf, let's hope not, backing-up xorg.conf and using envyNG after the upgrade worked flawless for me
<darren_> what folder do i look under
<adam7> once you've messed with Envy or the driver installers themselves, you're commited :)
<bridean> Radit:  Easier than that web site is to just simply run the command "grub-install" instead of "grub".  Without the quotes of course.
<AngryElf> envyng?
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<kakoonia> Hello.
<adam7> Hello!
<kakoonia> :)
<userlol> look click on places > Computer > Filesystem, you should see a few directorys, now open up the "var" folder, then the "crash" folder
<darren_> what folder is the log it is just saying some of the package versons are obsolite
<Radit> bridean: grub-install?
<niko_> anyone trying ff 3 beta 5? if not try it! its amazing, at least for me it is 2 times faster! no joke
<bridean> Radit:  Just get to a command line and type in sudo grub-install
<userlol> it will have an icon that looks like a explosion sort of, when you double click on it, it should open up "apport" which traces bugs and stuff, first just see if theres anything in that directory first
<CLEARviewF> hi, do anybody know why can i not see my Genre icon on mi Collection in Amarok over Ubuntu Gnome? i installed kdebase-data but, after that i just can see Artist and Album icon but still not the Genre icon.
<darren_> libss10.9.8, libcupsys2
<crash91> I have a 17" LCD at home, when i try to connect it to my laptop, it just becomes a duplicate of the one on the laptop. How can i use it as an extension to the screen? I.e. when i move my mouse left it goes to the other screen?
<Radit> so i boot the ubuntu cd then?
<adam7> niko_: all of using Hardy are :)
<bridean> Adam7:  Sorry, was distracted there.  Is this where I want to be?   [URL=http://img394.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1zw4.png][IMG]http://img394.imageshack.us/img394/8741/screenshot1zw4.th.png[/IMG][/URL]
<bazhang> niko_, everyone with hardy has it :)
<niko_> lol really? i didnt know.. i dont upgrade yet, i dont want to do it yet
<babolat> how do i tell totem to load an SRT file when I play my movie?
 * PCDJ samba only crashes no matter how many times reinstalled
<Radit> bridean: so, i boot the ubuntu cd, then?
<bridean> Radit:  Yes, you will have to boot Ubuntu from the CD
<adam7> bridean: sorry, which one?
<niko_> anyway.. FF rocks my world again! lol
<bridean> Radit:  Don't install, just get it to run a terminal
<PCDJ> anyone know how to fix samba so it does not crash?
<drash> babolat, it's in the "prefences", beware of naming conventions though...
<CLEARviewF> ﻿hi, do anybody know why can i not see my Genre icon on mi Collection in Amarok over Ubuntu Gnome? i installed kdebase-data but, after that i just can see Artist and Album icon but still not the Genre icon.
<Rippofunk> How do you get mod_php4 installed on Hardy Heron? Please I dont need to here the 4 vs 5 debate or lecture!
<bridean> Adam7:  Over to the right side of the screen
<babolat> drash: i have it at opening the subs automatically. how do you mean naming conventions?
<Radit> bridean: use ubuntu live, goto terminal, then type sudo grub-install; is that correct?
<CLEARviewF> ~karma amarok
<darren_> be back
<drash> SRT file has to have identical filename for it to work babolat
<noob-africa_> Dr_willis: i am back... compiz is stopped... i have another problem
<PCDJ> i just went to 100% ubuntu no more ntfs partition
<drash> besides the extension itself that is
<adam7> bridean: yeah, try the option above "Best contrast"
<christoz> what is an obselete software?
<bridean> Radix:  Pretty much.  You might have to try something like sudo grub-install /dev/hda or something like that.  But that's the basic idea
<babolat> movie.avi = movie.srt right drash ? well i did that. still nothing
<PCDJ> christoz, one no longer made
<CLEARviewF> ﻿hi, do anybody know why can i not see my Genre icon on mi Collection in Amarok over Ubuntu Gnome? i installed kdebase-data but, after that i just can see Artist and Album icon but still not the Genre icon.
<kthakore> hi ppl
<drash> ok babolat .. did you check the encoding of the SRT file ?
<stbain> PCDJ: did you do that manually, or did you use LVPM?
<babolat> drash: how do i do that?
<PCDJ> with add/remove
<PCDJ> stbain, with add/remove
<Radit> bridean: ok, thanks :-)
<drash> open it in one of the many subtitle editors babolat
<stbain> PCDJ: Should have asked first... "were you using Wubi?"
<PCDJ> stbain, wubi?
<stbain> !wubi | PCDJ
<ubottu> PCDJ: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<bridean> Adam7:  If I switch to monocrome that fixes the color problem.  But now the font is kind of "blurry" (don't know how else to describe it).  It's black instead of that annoying grey or whatever though.
<babolat> it looks fine drash. wanna see a pastebin of it?
<KindOne> I have recently gotten a old server with two Pentium 2 (233mhz) cpu's, it has Four 8 gig SCSI hard drive's... Should I get a 32bit or 64 bit Ubuntu server for it ?? \
<danny_> hello people, what does the trocker search tool does? it is useful?
<danny_> tracker*
<drash> sure, paste away
<Pici> KindOne: 32bit, Pentium 2s are not 64bit processors
<noob-africa_> Dr_willis: there is a USB flash disk that has a lot of windows viruses, which i want to clean out... i havent tried clamav, yet, but isnt there a way to delete these manually from Nautilus?
<Philh> bridean, if anti-aliasing worries you so much just switch it off completely, things will look horrible but at least there's no "blurry"
<KindOne> pici, thank you =) \
<PCDJ> stbain, all i want to do is share 2 drives with the other XP computer
<stbain> PCDJ: ahh ok
<Rippofunk> anyone? mod_php4 on hardy heron
<Rippofunk> ?
<CLEARviewF> ﻿hi, do anybody know why can i not see my Genre icon on mi Collection in Amarok over Ubuntu Gnome? i installed kdebase-data but, after that i just can see Artist and Album icon but still not the Genre icon.
<Dr_willis> noob-africa_,  delete viruses?  you need a virus tool for that.
<babolat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12236/ drash
<danny_> is the tracker search tool not the same as deskbar applet?
<aMuleAduGuest215> hi all i have downloaded a windows program (band in a box) that i know works very well with wine. The file is a rar with 2 parts (part1iso.bin e part2iso.bin) anyone knows how to mount them and install? thank u quite alot :D
<drash> thx, i'll take a look, brb
<danny_> what does tracker search exactly does?
<stbain> Rippofunk: PHP4 is no longer supported by the PHP team. End of life was December of last year.
<TimothyP> upstart:   on started mysql does not work on ubuntu?
<noob-africa_> Dr_willis: i installed (get-apt install) clamav, it is in the /etc/clamav/ directory...
<bazhang> !info tracker
<ubottu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 285 kB, installed size 2008 kB
<PCDJ> stbain, is there a way to share folders through network without samba?
<noob-africa_> Dr_willis: but the ls shows only the following files... clamd.conf  freshclam.conf  onerrorexecute.d  onupdateexecute.d
<Philh> danny_, i wouldn't be surprised if they both consult the same database for their indexes
<adam7> PCDJ: yeah, you can use sshfs, or NFS, I think
<Philh> indices, sorry
<bridean> Philh:  Anti-aliasing?
<noob-africa_> Dr_willis: what is the command syntax to run it?
<Rippofunk> stbain you must mean ubuntu php team?
<stbain> PCDJ: for sharing with Windows boxes, Samba is probably your best bet.
<Philh> bridean, the smudgy smooth edges you're experiencing around onscreen fonts is as a result of anti-aliasing, it's intended to make text more pleasant to read at low resolutions
<Rippofunk> stbain: you must mean ubuntu php team?
<stbain> Rippofunk: No, the PHP team at php.net. Give me a sec and let me see if I can find the announcement.
<PCDJ> stbain, but it doesn't work lol just my luck too
<swirl> disconnect
<kakoonia> im trying to figure out something, and i hope one of you can help me out, i got two screens, 1: Laptop screen with 1280x800 preferred resolution , 2: Philips 22" LCD screen with 1600x1050 preferred resolution, im trying to set a twin view that each one of my two screens will be set in its own resolution 1600x1050 and 1280x800 but still that ill see the whole screen on the smaller screen, anyone got me? and know what to do maybe?
<swirl> woops
<adam7> stbain: Rippofunk: the release chart on wikipedia has it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PHP
<PCDJ> i installed ssfhs
<drash> babolat, what setting are you using in totem for the encoding scheme ?
<Rippofunk> stbain: i see announcement on the front page of an update jan 2008 4.4.8
<PCDJ> stbain, i installed the sshshs or whatever initials are lol
<bridean> Philh:  Ok, how do I turn it off?  I assume that I can turn it back on if that doesn't fix the problem?
<stbain> Rippofunk: security releases only
<aku> co_dezta
<babolat> drash: i don't remember setting anything
<Pici> Rippofunk: stbain: http://www.phpdeveloper.org/news/8235
<Philh> bridean, oh, i seem to recall someone already mentioning using the monochrome setting, that turns it off
<gangsterlicious> anyone here know if 8.04 would work with PERC controllers?
<drash> babolat, try "utf-8" or one of the other western types in the dropdown menu
<stbain> that's the one
<sakuramboo> update manager crashes when i try to view the preferences
<bridean> Philh:  Ok
<davelee> Hi all. Hey, does xorg support 32 bit colour? and if so, how can i change my xorg.conf to make it happy with my Nvidia GTS 8800 at 1600x res ?
<babolat> drash: i just checked. it's currently in Unicode UTF-8
<davelee> sorry, googling ..
<wols_> davelee: 32bit usually means 24bit actual color and 32bit used for mem usage only (easier to program)
<bridean> That really is an annoying problem.  Is there anybody that actually likes the grey on white color for reading?
<davelee> trying to run games and 24 bit doesnt quite cut it
<PCDJ> hey the folder shared wooohooo
<stbain> Rippofunk: that article Pici linked... as you can see, 4.4 will be getting critical security updates only, but that will be going away in three months. I would look to migrate to php5 as quickly as possible.
<bridean> Here's what it looks like now.   [URL=http://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2qr9.png][IMG]http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/4526/screenshot2qr9.th.png[/IMG][/URL]
<davelee> wols - well it looks crap. you know if i can change it ?
<drash> oké babolat, it's a wild guess, but try setting it to western(iso-8859-1)
<Rippofunk> stbain: thanks, I guess i will have to change distros to one that supports 4
<Pici> Rippofunk: PHP itself doesnt support 4 anymore.
<PCDJ> stbain, TY now i have to boot the other gates infected PC and see if it shared
<babolat> i did that drash but still no change.. i think i'm just gonna go with MPlayer
<bridean> Also, is it worthwhile for me to try upgrading to 8.04?  I am running 7.10
<davelee> wol - the greater problem is i'm trying to run eve online
<wols_> davelee: ALL games on all platforms use 24bit only
<stbain> Rippofunk: only if you want your PHP application to be open to any hacker in the world who manages to find a vulnerability after August 8th.
<Rippofunk> i am getting paid to develop on php4 not 5, and obviously have no controlon update
<drash> all the best babolat
<davelee> and it works fine but looks a bit gradienty
<Rippofunk> belive i know
<babolat> thanks anyway drash
<davelee> if you know what i mean ... banded
<kakoonia> anyone knows what to do about my screens problem?
<adam7> Rippofunk: try Dapper, it might have PHP4...
<wols_> some high end graphics stuff uses more (10 bit per color usually) but normally you monitor cannot display more than 24bit
<Rippofunk> stbain: belive me i know!!!
<davelee> wols - so it's not a color depth issue?
<stbain> Rippofunk: Yes, Dapper has v4 and is supported for another 3 years
<adam7> bridean: beautiful :) I'd suggest you undo whatever that change as :P
<adam7> s/as/was/
<wols_> davelee: 24bit you only see banding in gradients in blue and green. maybe
<davelee> wols - i found some other guys on the intertubes saying exactly what you are, on forum threads etc, so i expect you're right
<Rippofunk> stbain: I use GEntoo on my laptop and that worksfine with php4, but they gave me an old desktop that would take years to install gentoo
<wols_> Rippofunk: php4 is officially deal and buried
<davelee> but i still think it looks funny
<wols_> davelee: you sure it's using 24bit?
<Rippofunk> stbain: thanks for the help
<wols_> *dead
<kakoonia> im trying to figure out something, and i hope one of you can help me out, i got two screens, 1: Laptop screen with 1280x800 preferred resolution , 2: Philips 22" LCD screen with 1600x1050 preferred resolution, im trying to set a twin view that each one of my two screens will be set in its own resolution 1600x1050 and 1280x800 but still that ill see the whole screen on the smaller screen, anyone got me? and know what to do maybe?
<stbain> Rippofunk: no problem. As a CTO who is in the middle of migrating an entire PHP4 application stack to another platform, I feel your pain.
<bridean> I am running Ubuntu on an HP Pavillion dv6446us laptop.  Runs a hell of a lot better than the Windows Vista home edition that was preinstalled
<adam7> kakoonia: good luck -- what card are you using in your laptop? (and what version of Ubuntu?)
<Rippofunk> stbain: like i said if it was up to me i would migrate, but their servers are slackware and they are old skool, so no hope
<wols_> Rippofunk: soon they will have no choice, slack won't be supported forever there
<stbain> Rippofunk: Do what I do... make them sign a disclaimer.
<wols_> and neither will be php4
<Rippofunk> stbain: diclaimer??
<stbain> Rippofunk: Reads something along the lines of "PHP4 is no longer supported, Rippofunk is in no way liable for the security of the application."
<bridean> OSUKid:  I used to work near OSU in Columbus Ohio.
<stbain> Rippofunk: Basically, it makes them wake up and smell the coffee and protects you
<wols_> a disclaimer that it'S not your fault they insist on php4 and might soon have owned servers
<bridean> OSUKid:  Now, I live nowhere near Ohio
<OSUKid7> bridean: ah nice, yeah I'm from Columbus
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rippofunk> stabin: yeah
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rippofunk> stbain: yeah
<bridean> Adam7:  Are there any other settings I can play with that would effect the font?
<PCDJ> stbain, it share but other PC does not see this one
<kakoonia> adam7: im using nvidia Geforce GO 7300 and im on ubuntu Hardy..
<adam7> bridean: not that I know of :/
<adam7> !font | bridean
<ubottu> bridean: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<OSUKid7> so... anyone familiar with the "SSH VPN"/ssh tunnel setup? I had it working last week, but now whenver I try, I get "Tunnel device open failed." and "Could not request tunnel forwarding." errors
<stbain> PCDJ: I think there's a #samba channel... they'd be able to get you on track in no time flat
<ubuntunoob> no people is chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic
<PCDJ> stbain, TY
<Rippofunk> stbain: it seems like you are keeping this whole channel alive! thanks agian
<stbain> PCDJ: Sorry I couldn't be of more help. I haven't really had to deal with Samba (or Windows for that matter) for years
<legend2440> can someone look at this and tell me if they have same problem with hardy? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12238/
<stbain> Rippofunk: Nah... I just type really really fast
<Rippofunk> stbain: haha laters
<bridean> Adam7:  Is Ubuntu 8.04 any improvement over 7.10?
<wols_> legend2440: is this usb?
<erUSUL> OSUKid7: have you read about the debian/ubuntu openssh security bug/exploit ???
<PCDJ> stbain, only my daughter's PC has microcsucks windows i am 100% linux
<Philh> bridean, oh, so you're trying to turn AA off within freeciv?
<adam7> bridean: yeah, but if you're happy with 7.10, you don't have to upgrade :)
<OSUKid7> erUSUL: the one from a couple days ago? yes, and it has been patched, afaik
<legend2440> wols_: no western digital ide. the drive i have ubintu on
<erUSUL> OSUKid7: you may need to first upgrade your system(s) and maybe regenerate your keys vpn set ups
<ubuntunoob> i am only not happy with firefox in gutsy
<ubuntunoob> flash always crash
<stbain> PCDJ: I have a pretty even mix of Linux, Windows, Mac at home and here in my office, but the core stuff is all Linux
<erUSUL> OSUKid7: if i read it correctly it affects vpn set ups too
<bridean> Adam7:  Well, I have all the applications and stuff I want set up in 7.10.  How is 8.04 an improvement?
<OSUKid7> erUSUL: hmm, I've done dist-upgrade on both systems and believe they both re-generated the keys... and also, this isn't a true vpn setup - it just uses SSH (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN)
<douye> Where can i find the default download folder of hellanzb ?
<adam7> bridean: well, more recent versions of some apps, and pulse audio, if you consider that an improvement (I do :D), and Firefox 3 beta 5, and LTS support
<hydrogen> ho hum
<Andycas> How to delete rythbox music list under "music"???
<hydrogen> theres a bot joinspamming people
<hydrogen> where are the ops!
<bazhang> hydrogen, which one
<pinnerup> I converted from Window to Ubuntu (8.04) two days ago, but my new Ubuntu has given me any number of error messages and crashes. Suddenly sound won't play, programs won't close or grey out, menu's don't work, I can't start up gnome-terminal etc.
<hydrogen> bazhang: CAP5050:
<erUSUL> OSUKid7: the server keys are regenerated but maybe you have to regenerate personal keys??? use "sudo ssh-vulnkey -a" to check all keys on a system
<pinnerup> It's usually ok after I reboot - for a couple of hours. Then it starts again.
<hydrogen> bazhang: they seem not to respond to /cycle
<Philh> bridean, is the text you're seeing still fuzzy even outside of the freeciv window?
<adam7> hydrogen: you can join #ubuntu-ops, I think to get some help (or do !ops, but be careful with that, it makes people unhappy if it isn't needed)
<bridean> Adam7:  Actually, I might be interested because I was experimenting with a program called rosegarden for writing music.  But it has trouble with how MIDI is handled under Ubuntu.  Maybe it would have less trouble under Ubuntu 8.04
<OSUKid7> erUSUL: all are listed as "Not blacklisted"
<adam7> bridean: no idea, I don't use MIDI, sorry
<hydrogen> adam7: right, thats why I didn't invoke the operator gods :)
<bridean> philh:  Yeah a little bit
<adam7> hydrogen: yep :) I've seen people who angered the gods, and ... *poof* :P
<Lynet> pinnerup: Are these consistent errors (i.e., application A always hangs audio) or are they random? If random, it might be hardware issues.
<adam7> just like that.
<Philh> bridean, for me that text is almost unreadable because of the lack of anti-aliasing, if it's fuzzy for you i wonder if you're driving your laptop's panel at the correct resolution
<erUSUL> OSUKid7: ok; then if all your systems/keys are ok then i dunno ....
<Andycas> How to delete rythmbox music list under "music"???
<adam7> Philh: its fuzzy in the screenshots too
<douye> Where is the default download folder of hellanzb ?
<bridean> Philh:  Not "all" of the text is fuzzy
<Philh> bridean, so the normal text is sharp and horrible but in the game it's fuzzy?
<bridean> Philh:  Also, it's possible that imageshack might have made the images fuzzy from compression
<Philh> adam7, i'm asking about the desktop in general, not the freeciv window
<kissdb> 有说汉语的吗
<bridean> Philh:  Yeah, that's pretty much right
<spaceninja> When I tried to boot ubuntu right after the installation, I got a error 17 by grub. What to do_
<bazhang> !cn | kissdb
<ubottu> kissdb: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pinnerup> Lynet: I haven't been able to find one program that'll always trigger them.
<Philh> bridean, it's a PNG and i've gone to the image url, not the scaled version presented at the url you gave
<pinnerup> Lynet: But it's a fairly new computer.
<kissdb> ok
<haochela> Carolyn Davis can't print from pcp5055 in es to a printer in infusion. I changed her local printer over to an identical printer on another print server at ermc and jobs started going through.
<spaceninja> I got a windows hard drive as my IDE slave, and a SATA hard drive
<Philh> bridean, and you actually find the unreadable jagged look of the text outside of the freeciv window more pleasant than anti-aliased text?
<bridean> Philh:  It's an improvment over the gray vs. white stuff I had earlier
<bridean> Philh:  At least this is black vs. white
<Helios> Well all i wanna know, wat's ubuntu for??? i currently use kubuntu...
<bridean> Philh:  How do I turn anti-aliasing off?
<Helios> i wanna try ubuntu
<Helios> got any tips?
<noob-africa_> folks... i need some help here... i installed VLC, but it is failing to play a SVCD disk of mine... there is a support page that says VLC supports SVCD media on Linux
<bazhang> Helios, install ubuntu-desktop
<Lynet> pinnerup: I'd try running memtest over night, if that finds no errors I'd make a post on ubuntu forums detailing your hardware and any suspicious messages you find in /var/log/
<noob-africa_> what could be wrong?
<pinnerup> Lynet: I have som suspicion that it could be linked to the Nvidia proprietary driver, but I'm not sure.
<jarray> s
<pinnerup> Lynet: I tried running memtest for some three hours. It went three passes without finding anything.
<Helios> hmmmm well this is the difference in the Look and interface..
<Helios> i wanna know about the features...
<noob-africa_> !SVCD
<ubottu> Factoid svcd not found
<Philh> bridean, the greys, or indeed the slight colours if using subpixel AA, are there to make the text more readable, it's not worth turning off unless you're running at some insanely high resolution
<douye> Where is the default hellanzb download folder ?
<bazhang> Helios, this is not the channel for that; you can check www.distrowatch.com for more info and screenshots
<RainCT> Hi
<OSUKid7> erUSUL: yeah, re-did aptitude upgrades on both systems and I'm still getting the same errors when I try sudo ssh -w 0:0 the.remote.host
<pinnerup> Lynet: Now it makes an error when I go to System | Preferences | Screen Resolution, it says: "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<bridean> Philh:  Sorry, but for me gray on white is damn hard to read.  It may be because I am color blind, but it really should be black on white.
<no7up4u2> hi all
<pinnerup> Lynet: Also, I find that it will run my display no higher than 1280*1024, even though I could easily run much more on Windows.
<EugenA> hi, how do i upgrade a package from console?
<Squirrel> hello tt le monde j'ai besoin d'aide pour l'installation de drivers plz?
<Philh> bridean, anyway, it looks like you need to find a setting inside freeciv to turn that anti-aliasing off, it doesn't take any notice of the gnome settings
<bazhang> !fr | Squirrel
<ubottu> Squirrel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Ollie> Hey, does anybody know why my 8.04 refuses to power off my laptop? After a shutdown, I just get a white screen which goes all psychedelic and I have to power off manually???
<Lynet> pinnerup: Sounds like a snafu'd install of the nvidia driver. Dunno why it would mess up sound though.
<bridean> Philh:  In general, how do I turn anti-aliasing off?
<Philh> bridean, in general you already have
 * vagothcpp has gone: Away from Keyboard.
<Helios> thanks
<Philh> and it's horrible
<Andycas> I have a weird problem, i can only play one single stream of sound, if i try to play a video file and then open rhythmbox, it wont play rhythmbox stream, when i close both of them and reopen rhythmbox - it plays?
<Lynet> !nvidia | pinnerup
<ubottu> pinnerup: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> !away > vagothcpp
<ropel> Hi, I'm having some troubles with the new Ubuntu and my network configuration.
<bridean> Philh:  You really think grey on white was better?
<Philh> bridean, you might want to try bumping your font sizes up a little if you're turning AA off, it'll make things less garbled
<pinnerup> Lynet: I have done that. Immediately when I booted up, it asked if I wanted to enable Nvidia proprietary driver. I did.
<vagothcpp> I did not change my nick, now I am afk
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> how is software sound acceleration in ubuntu nowadays? ie: playing multiple things at once
<bazhang> !elaborate | ropel
<pinnerup> Then I turned on fancy graphics and things came crashing down.
<ubottu> ropel: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<no7up4u2> anyone knows how to open / decompile a .MEM file?
<ropel> I cannot get an IP address, and network tools doesn't seem to recognize my interfaces anymore...
<ropel> I have networkmanager in use
<adam7> zaggy-nl|cpts600: much better then it was with Breezy :)
<EugenA> is it possible to upgrade only a single package with apt-get?
<drash> pulseaudio is great zaggy-nl|cpts600
<ropel> I would like to verify my configuration: interfaces / hosts etc...
<pinnerup> Lynet: It also seems to be related to certain KDE-applications.
<adam7> EugenA: sudo apt-get install the-upgrade-package
<no7up4u2> .MEM file anyone? how u decompile /open it?
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> adam7: good to hear
<PCDJ> <---samba installing lol
<janson999> Hello. How can I downgrade firefox 3 beta , to the stable version 2.somthing? I'm using the newest ubuntu, and this firefox stucks my computer
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> what about DVD burning? I managed to get only slow speeds with k3b last time I tried
<pinnerup> Lynet: I'm running a standard HH (i.e. gnome), but I've installed "Krusader" and some other apps through Add/Remove. And Krusader in particular likes to spit out error messages.
<drash> !firefox-2 | janson999
<ubottu> Factoid firefox-2 not found
<angelke> ehosting.nl.krey.net
<angelke> hagehosting.nl.krey.net
<danny_> hello friends, i remember there was an application for debian packages.. where it is, whats the name?
<bridean> Philh:  I tried bumping up all of the font sizes to 12.  No effect
<Lynet> pinnerup: Hard to figure out without more information. I.e., /etc/X11/xorg.conf, /var/log/dmesg|messages|Xorg.0.log|syslog and any error messages output by programs that go crashy.
<drash> sorry janson999, install the firefox 2 version, it's in synaptic (make sure to install the correct gnome-support while you're at it)
<ropel> anyone know why network manager seems to connect, but IP remains 0.0.0.0 and no real connection is established?
<AngryElf> okay -- other than including a beta webbrowser as default (lame) upgrade went okay, except for the fact that my computer hangs up when rebooting -- and leaves me with "[211.12354124] Rebooting computer" er something similar at the bottom of the screen -- this happens after it's killed everything off, it seems to me like the last thing before a reboot, but it never goes through, any ideas why that may be?
<RR404> hi all
<lovre> is there anyone from Germany here? I need some help?
<Pici> !de | lovre
<ubottu> lovre: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<janson999> !firefox-2
<ubottu> Factoid firefox-2 not found
<Pici> !info firefox2
<ubottu> Package firefox2 does not exist in hardy
<janson999> drash: ok, thanks i'll try
<Pici> !info firefox-2
<ubottu> firefox-2 (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8974 kB, installed size 26044 kB
<RR404> i'll skip the details for now, but my grub is bugged, i'd need to boot on my Ubuntu in emergency. i have a live CD but i'd need from it to run the processes that are in my initial partition (that is still good)
<bazhang> janson999, look in synaptic please
<drash> yw janson999, gdluck
<janson999> thanks
<kakoonia> I need some help here :)  i got two screens, 1: Laptop screen with 1280x800 preferred resolution , 2: Philips 22" LCD screen with 1600x1050 preferred resolution, im trying to set a twin view that each one of my two screens will be set in its own resolution 1600x1050 and 1280x800 but still that ill see the whole screen on the smaller screen, anyone got me? and know what to do maybe?
<danny_> hello friends, i remember there was an application for debian packages.. where it is, whats the name?
<Myrtti> danny_: elaborate a bit more
<bazhang> danny_, you mean gdebi
<drash> gdebi installer perhaps danny ?
<RR404> anyone know how to solve a grub ERROR 18 ?
<AngryElf> kakoonia: you one one desktop w/ the two different resolutions?
<RR404> i tryed most things told on forums, it does not semms to work
<bballplaya344> Has anyone had any luck with realtek R8187 wireless????
<mad_max02> how do you delete sertificates from firefox ??
<Hammer89> howdy... can anyone help me get my USB mp3 player to mount on hardy? for some reason it isn't auto-mounting
<wols_> bballplaya344: ndiswrapper
<danny_> bazhang yeah i remember is that one
<danny_> where is that option?
<danny_> never mind i find it now
<danny_> thanks
<bballplaya344> WOLS: I am unsure of what driver to use, any ideas?  THe one i tried previously with NDISWRAPPER was wrong apparently
<Lynet> RR404: Old PC? Where is your /boot?
<douye> Where is this location "Hellanzb.PREFIX_DIR + 'nzb/daemon.working/'
<danny_> why gdebi is not working for me?
<RR404> it was working fine and i ran the updates, it crashed and then the error appeared
<danny_> there is nothing
<ropel> networkmanager seems to connect, but I have no internet connection, or IP address
<RR404> the pc is a p3
<douye> Where is the location "Hellanzb.PREFIX_DIR + 'nzb/daemon.working/'" ?
<no7up4u2> ropel, i dont want to seem like im LOL at you but is the AP plugged in with a live net connection
<CrocoJet> hi all
<RR404> it was fine with version 7.10, but could updates have crashed it ?
<ropel> Yes, it is...
<danny_> i cant install any package on gdebi.. is there but i cant use any function and i cant see anything
<bridean> Does Ubuntu 8.04 come in a DVD iso instead of a CD iso?   I prefer downloading the DVD iso
<no7up4u2> ok .. just thought i ask :)
<danny_> how can i make gdebi work?
<RR404> is it possible to reinstall without loosing the configs and all ?
<ropel> Under windows on the same laptop I do get connection, so that is not the problem
<no7up4u2> no offend intended
<CrocoJet> nvidia drivers 3D works with ubuntu 8.04 ?
<lucky711x> ubuntu server terminal resolution is WAY to low and Ive added vga=795 like this # defoptions=quiet splash vga=795 in /boot/grub/menu.list then ran update-grub and nothing same resolution and ive tried restarting nothing changes someone help????
<izinucs> CrocoJet, yes
<bazhang> CrocoJet, aye
<CrocoJet> ok thanks
<ropel> I have it now for 8.04, and I would like to do a reinstall of the network part (without having connection of course :S)
<thiebaude> crocojet:goto screens and graphics and see if it is:p
<bazhang> danny_, what package--> just dpkg -i file.deb
<Swiftfoxer> excuse me, but can anyone tell me what I can use to read ebooks in .lit format/
<victor5482> Hello, I need help , i install apache2 server on my ubuntu , but its seems when i trying to open .php files , its not working and writing someting about phtml ?
<Swiftfoxer> I installed ebook reader, but it does not recognize .lit format
<RR404> can i install ubuntu 8.04 over an old ubuntu 7.10 without loosing all config and things ?
<lucky711x> ubuntu server terminal resolution is WAY to low and Ive added vga=795 like this # defoptions=quiet splash vga=795 in /boot/grub/menu.list then ran update-grub and nothing same resolution and ive tried restarting nothing changes someone help????
<RR404> or does it format the partition for sure ?
<bazhang> !torrents | bridean
<ubottu> bridean: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<douye> Where is the location "Hellanzb.PREFIX_DIR + 'nzb/daemon.working/'" ? (my hellanzb is downloading stuff but i cant find it anywhere..)
<Andycas> What was the command to see pci devices?
<Swiftfoxer> !ebook
<ubottu> Factoid ebook not found
<Swiftfoxer> !ebooks
<ubottu> Factoid ebooks not found
<Swiftfoxer> dang
<lucky711x> Andycas, lspci
<Andycas> thx
<Ollie> Hey, does anybody know why my 8.04 refuses to power off my laptop? After a shutdown, I just get a white screen which goes all psychedelic and I have to power off manually???
<ropel> What should I have in my interfaces file, now with the avahi configuration..how can I check my hardware status of my network cards!
<lucky711x> Andycas, lsusb for usb devices
<bazhang> Swiftfoxer, check packages.ubuntu.com or apt-cache search ebook
<lucky711x> Andycas, see the pattern??
<danny_> bazhang.. when i open gdebi.. i cant do anything.. i mean i can read there description, details, install package, etc.. but i cant click on anything.. how can i make it work?
<no7up4u2> Anyone can direct me to the appropriate room, id like to open /modify a .mem files , any hint for me
<Andycas> lucky711x: yeah, thanks
<lucky711x> ubuntu server terminal resolution is WAY to low and Ive added vga=795 like this # defoptions=quiet splash vga=795 in /boot/grub/menu.list then ran update-grub and nothing same resolution and ive tried restarting nothing changes someone help????
<lucky711x> Andycas, no prob
<mad_max02> anyone using swiftfox on hardy ???
<drash> Swiftfoxer: http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2007/02/converting-lit-files-in-ubuntu.html
<mad_max02> what are the advantages ?
<Swiftfoxer> bazhang, is that ebook-reader from add/remove programs?
<bazhang> danny_, what file--> dpkg -i file.deb
<Swiftfoxer> Installed that, doesn't quite work, sadly
<drash> shame
<kakoonia> AngryElf: Yes dude.. its set for one desktop
<kakoonia> AngryElf: You still here?
<danny_> bazhang.. what file?
<danny_> how do i go there?
<bazhang> Swiftfoxer, check d-rash's link above
<lucky711x> ubuntu server terminal resolution is WAY to low and Ive added vga=795 like this # defoptions=quiet splash vga=795 in /boot/grub/menu.list then ran update-grub and nothing same resolution and ive tried restarting nothing changes someone help????
<overdose> how do i remove the panel (the panel for opened applications at the bottom)
<bazhang> danny_, where saved
<Lynet> RR404: The PC isn't a Thinkpad by any chance?
<thiebaude> overdose"right click on bottom panel and remove from panel
<kakoonia> AngryElf: but now when its set to one desktop the smaller screen is taking just a part of the right side..
<BVBBQ> hey all. for some reason my xrandr extention isnt working properly and i cant adjust my resolution or refresh rate
<Hammer89> anyone able to help me get my usb mp3 player mounted?
<thiebaude> overdose:i removed mine
<Swiftfoxer> drash, so it will work with ebook reader?
<Swiftfoxer> sweet
<Swiftfoxer> thanks
<thiebaude> overdose:i have it on the top panel now
<Swiftfoxer> oh, and another thing
<lucky711x> ubuntu server terminal resolution is WAY to low and Ive added vga=795 like this # defoptions=quiet splash vga=795 in /boot/grub/menu.list then ran update-grub and nothing same resolution and ive tried restarting nothing changes someone help????
<drash> never used it myself Swiftfoxer, sorry
<Swiftfoxer> will ClamAV/Virus Scanner update it's signature files via system updatE?
<bazhang> lucky711x, vga is for xserver; you want framebuffer right?
<Tau> j/ #ubuntu-de
<danny_> bazhang im not looking for anyfile.. i just want to look at the programs that debian offer. i remember there was an application where i can see all the packages from debian and install them..
<fanka> Now, I know my English is not  so GOOD   -_-!       (I am Chinese)
<danny_> it was gui
<danny_> easy
<bazhang> danny_, synaptic?
<lucky711x> bazhang, yes
<overdose> thiebaude b/c u have kiba-dock?  Before i remove it, i prolly want to know how i could activate the panel again in the event that i want it back
<RyanPrior> Hammer89: that's not a very good way to ask the question. Better: "I'm trying to mount my SuperAwesomeTek mp3 Player (iForest iPlay iMusic Greenie Edition) to mount but it has an error saying 'cannot read filesystem', how do I fix this?"
<BVBBQ> hey all. for some reason my xrandr extention isnt working properly and i cant adjust my resolution or refresh rate
<drash> yep Swiftfoxer, it should automagically add itself to the cron and awy you go
<RyanPrior> !repeat | BVBBQ
<bazhang> fanka would you like a ubuntu chinese channel?
<ubottu> BVBBQ: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<danny_> no it is not synaptic
<danny_> it was another one but well
<danny_> never mind lol
<fanka> Yeah
<danny_> i just cant remember
<WoDaN> danny_: kde or gnome?
<bazhang> !cn | fanka
<ubottu> fanka: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<danny_> gnome
<Tau> j/ #ubuntu-de
<WoDaN> danny_: kde has a apt-gui too
<fanka> Thanks
<bazhang> tau should be /j
<lucky711x> bazhang, how do you adjust the frambuffer
<Swiftfoxer> drash, sweet! thanks
<scoopex_> how may i get this panel at the desktop who showes cpu, harddisks and more ?
<Hammer89> ﻿RyanPrior: lol... I know... I gave more details the first time I asked... but truth be told... there's not much to go on... it acts like it's auto-mounting... pulls of rhythmbox... but fails to ever fully mount
<douye> Where can I find "os.path.expanduser('~') + '/.hellanzb/'" ?
<Hammer89> *up
<noob-africa_> bazhang: hi... do u know why VLC doesnt support SVCD media on 9.04? and how do i make it recognise my SVCD disc?
<thiebaude> overdose:i think i had to move the top panel to the bottom and then right click and then add what you need
<Hammer89> ﻿RyanPrior: no errors or anything
<drash> yw Swiftfoxer
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub lucky711x
<overdose> thiebaude,  before i turn it off, i may want to know how i could turn it back on in the event i want it back
<scoopex_> how may i get this panel at the desktop who showes cpu, harddisks and more ?
<RyanPrior> Hammer89: Is there a device for it? Is it recognized by lsusb?
<thiebaude> overdose:i can't say for sure
 * WoDaN gets noob-africa_ back from the future: 9.04 isn't even in development yet
<thiebaude> overdose:i dont want you to mess it up
<RyanPrior> scoopex_: Right click the panel, choose "Add to Panel..."
<noob-africa_> WoDaN: ooops... i meant 8.04! lol :-)
<thiebaude> overdose:so i wont say it that will work for you:p
<lucky711x> bazhang, thanks
<Hammer89> ﻿RyanPrior: it's recognized by lsusb... I'm not sure if there's a device for it... I do know it mounted fine back when I used 7.10 (I upgraded to 8.04)
<Radi1> how to play a wav file in hardy heron?
<RyanPrior> scoopex_: type "monitor" in the search field to narrow your choices.
<noob-africa_> WoDaN: but u got the picture... lol
<bazhang> noob-africa_, not sure; should work-->you tried playing it on dvd player yet
<RyanPrior> Hammer89: what happens if you try to mount it on the command line? Any errors then?
<WoDaN> noob-africa_: yeah, but I don't use vlc on svcd media so I have no clue
<Radi1> please help me on how to play a wav file on hardy heron?
<overdose> thiebaude: im talking about the bottom panel (the one that shows all opened apps).  How do i turn it back on if it is removed
<bazhang> Radi1, right click play with shows what
<Hammer89> ﻿RyanPrior: I tried mounting /dev/sdb1... but it told me sdb1 doesn't exist
<bazhang> overdose, right click add to panel
<noob-africa_> bazhang: dont have any dvds here with me... i sent my demos to the broadcasting corp. am gonna be working with, starting monday... lolz
<DrMax> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04. Gnome starts, shows login, I log in, shows wall paper but then the taskbar doesn't show up / nautilus doesn't start either
<Radi1> bazhang: totem can't play wav files?
<kreeper> hello
<RainCT> is any Savage player around?
<bazhang> Radi1, what did you try so far
<noob-africa_> bazhang: i even tried the SVCD discs on my iMac... didnt play... they only play on a commercial home theatre system
<scoopex_> ok, i got this panel at my right side of desktop, but how may i get more stuff on it? its just boring shortcuts i can put on
<bazhang> noob-africa_, sounds like they have some weird anti-computer drm on them then
<danny_> does anyone know if is possible to run camfrog on linux?
<overdose> thiebaude,  theres actually an option to delete the panel
<Combatjuan> When a process runs in linux, does it always run with the permissions of the user who told it to run?
<overdose> which im gonna do right now
<MidasWS> hi, in terminal how do i add "overwrite files if existing" to this? cp -R source.com/ target.com/
<Radi1> i tried playing wav file by double clicking it, it brings totem, but totem doesnt play them
<noob-africa_> bazhang: what's drm?
<bazhang> Radi1, try some others first
<fent> I noticed my computer rebooted at during the night. I didn't reboot it, and no one has any legitimate access to the machine. Is there any possibility this doesnt indicate a compromise? (recent ssh vuln makes me believe this scenario isnt unlikely)
<bazhang> noob-africa_, digital restriction s management
<mgolisch> Radi1: whats the error?
<noob-africa_> bazhang: ah...
<Radi1> bazhang: i already tried, i download the wav files from gnome-look.org
<Hammer89> ﻿fent: odd... my laptop did the same yesterday
<bazhang> Radi1, try vlc among others
<mgolisch> Radi1: and are those realy wav files? did you install the needed gstreamer plugins?
<mgolisch> just install all to be sure
<noob-africa_> bazhang: but the SVCD is my own... i created it using Adobe Premiere Pro 1.5 (Windows) way back in 2006!
<fent> Hammer89 hm, sorta worrying
<Hammer89> ﻿fent: no joke
<BonezAU> AHH HAH
<bazhang> noob-africa_, really no idea apart from asking you to try some different players
<mgolisch> noob-africa_: mplayer and vlc doesnt play it?
<BonezAU> ahhaha
<Radi1> mgolisch: yes, i installed gstreamer plugin the first time i played an mp3 file, then totem ask me to download gstreamer, which i then downloaded
<noob-africa_> mgolisch: am downloading mplayer right now... will find out soon
<fent> I don't see anything suspicious in the .bash_history.
<bazhang> BonezAU, you have a support question?
<Radi1> mgolisch: i can play mp3 but not wav files
<BonezAU> bazhang, yes, look above
<noob-africa_> mgolisch: vlc recognises the disc, but it doesnt play it
<mgolisch> Radi1: yeah you may not have installed the needed gstreamer plugin
<mgolisch> for that
<bazhang> fent, they still on your machine? type who in terminal to see
<BonezAU> aha
<drash> it can Radi, install the gstreamer-0.10-plugins-good for wav support
<danny_> does anyone know if possible to run camfrog on linux?
<Radi1> mgolisch: can you tell me how to do this?
<bloody_> got a question: is it normal that gparted needs 4 hours to shrink a ntfs part. 100gb to 90gb and sets the blocksize from normally 512 to 256?
<bazhang> BonezAU, please repeat it I missed it
<fent> bazhang nope, only me, I assume they rebooted to cover their tracks
<mgolisch> Radi1: do what drash  said
<mumrah> I am having difficulty extending my desktop to a second monitor. I am using 8.04 and the new Xorg Screen Resolution utility. Any attempts to modify xorg.conf (like I have done previously) have resulted in a broken X
<BonezAU> bazhang, Are there any other GUI's available for PPTP VPN connections than NetworkManager?
<noob-africa_> Question: Wouldnt it be much easier to port Adobe Illustrator (any CS version) to Linux, rather than run it in Wine?
<BonezAU> ahaha
<Radi1> drash: can you tell me how to do that?
<fent> bazhang: so, this really must mean someone else was on the machine right? I don't know anything that can restart your machine without user intervention
<Terrasque> bloody_: well, changing block size likely means that it have to twiddle every bit on the disk, so yea.. I guess so
<mgolisch> noob-africa_: no its closed source, how would you port it?
<bloody_> ok then i hope all will be fine
<Hammer89> fent: You're sure it rebooted and GDM didn't just crash or something?
<drash> Radi1 i'm on xubuntu as it happens, but do you know you're way around Synaptic ?
<BonezAU> Ah Hah
<coldlook> .join
<Radi1> drash: yes
<BonezAU> coldlook, #
 * zSoilworker Hallo.
<bazhang> fent, unless it was scheduled by you; who else had access to the machine and knew your pass
<BonezAU> zSoilworker, hello, AHH HAH
<RyanPrior> drash: Synaptic is the same as apt-get and aptitude and so on -- all the same system.
<noob-africa_> mgolisch: reverse engineering?
<mgolisch> noob-africa_: lol?
<noob-africa_> mgolisch: data to data? is it possible?
<drash> well, look for that particular package Radi1 and it should install fine, did it this morning
<BonezAU> mgolisch, yes, it is possible
<mumrah> so can anyone help my with my second monitor issue?
<BonezAU> mumrah, sure
<Radi1> drash: can you tell me which one is it?
<mumrah> bonezAU: I am having difficulty extending my desktop to a second monitor. I am using 8.04 and the new Xorg Screen Resolution utility. Any attempts to modify xorg.conf (like I have done previously) have resulted in a broken X
<mgolisch> noob-africa_: maybe, but why? just run it in windows
<Hammer89> ﻿bazhang: there were some vulnerabilities weren't there? with ssh and ssl... coulda just been a brute force attack... though it doesn't really seem all that likely
<douye> how can i check the status of hellanzb in the terminal ?
<Radi1> drash: there are alot of gstreamer
<drash> gstreamer-0.10-plugins-good Radi1
<BonezAU> mumrah, do you have an Nvidia, ATI or other graphics card?
<noob-africa_> btw, i have 7.10 on my laptop... it is a HP Compaq nx6110 (which i was told is a write-off, but works fine under linux, not windows)... how do i use the external video out for preentations?
<RyanPrior> douye: cat /home/hellanzv/.plan ?
<BonezAU> ahhhahaa
<noob-africa_> mgolisch: i hate windows! lol
<bazhang> BonezAU, please stop with the ahahah
<BonezAU> bazhang, AHH HAH
<cheike123> I have a huge issue with evolution
<douye> ryanprior:  No such file or directory
<Radi1> drash: it's already installed
<mumrah> bonezau: intel, it is a dell laptop
<EEE900Tinkering> ﻿was wondering if there was a way to set up a bootable usb drive w/ ubuntu on it that didn't require disconnecting my hard drives (since i only have laptops and don't feel comfortable ripping them up) or even perhaps imaging, copying and adapting my current install on another machine?
<RyanPrior> douye: Perhaps I don't understand what you mean. Is hellenzb a user?
<cheike123> I just deleted all of my old trash and it overwrote my inbox
<drash> just a second Radi1, i'm on the phone, brb ok
<douye> ryanprior: hellanzb is a usenet download program :P
<RyanPrior> EEE900Tinkering: It is possible, yes.
<laeg> ipconfig >>> what is the ubuntu equivalent? ifconfig, lshw -class network and sudo mii-tool will not bring up my default gateway - what will please?
<RyanPrior> douye: Ah, my previous suggestion made 0 sense then.
<mumrah> bonezau: i am using a second monitor presently, but it is only a clone of my desktop - i want to be able to extend my desktop across my laptop screen and this monitor
<douye> ryanprior: :P
<BonezAU> mumrah, hmm ok, that makes it a little more difficult. I know there are utilities available for Nvidia cards that allow you to configure it all from the GUI. Unfortunately i'm not too clued up on the INtel cards. AHH HAHAHA
<Radi1> drash: ok..
<RyanPrior> douye: You'll have to read its man pages and figure out how to check its status.
<noob-africa_> just tried running mplayer... doesnt work either
<Andycas> Is there a way to have 2 apps playing different audio on same device? Right now it says, that the device is busy....
<nikoboy> has anyone use VirtualBox box before?
<RyanPrior> Andycas: Yes, that's what PulseAudio in Ubuntu 8.04 is designed to do.
<RyanPrior> !anyone | nikoboy
<ubottu> nikoboy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BonezAU> mumrah, yes, I understand. I have an IBM Thinkpad at work and I have only been able to get the clone working. I've never tried anything else as I have a 22" widescreen on my desk, so I just close the lid on my laptop. It also has an intel graphics card. hahahaahhaaaaaaaaaah
<noob-africa_> nikoboy: i installed it, tried to run it, didnt understand it, postponed it for later
<hummesse> hey everybody. What is the best way to use msn webcam under ubuntu?
<Andycas> RyanPrior: but as ive understood, some apps dont support pulseaudio? Is there a way to make it default?
<mumrah> bonezau: *sigh*
<noob-africa_> RyanPrior: lol
<RyanPrior> Andycas: some apps do not support PulseAudio, but I am told that there is a way to redirect their audio to the PA system. Couldn't tell you how though.
<RyanPrior> !lol | noob-africa_
<ubottu> noob-africa_: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<faemir> Can someone tell me whether ubuntu 8.04 has the latest version of stuff to manage the latest ipods?
<BonezAU> mumrah, sorry I can't be of much help (and excuse my teretts syndrome) ahaha
<PPKuma> hi, i'm need help with c programming, can somebody recommend me a channel where i can get it?
<laeg> ubottu: lol
<bazhang> BonezAU, please stop
<RyanPrior> PPKuma: ##c
<BonezAU> bazhang, sorry, I sometimes have outbursts and I can not help it
<PPKuma> RyanPrior thanks
<nikoboy> it is really that hard noob-africa? it seems you can install a virtual-windows there and run all the programs better than wine does
<arvind_khadri> hi , am not able to view the other person's cam in kopete,the other person is using windows..Kopete just crashes as i accept the request to view it
<nikoboy> i read that
<nikoboy> but im not sure
<BonezAU> bazhang, I am here to help others and to learn myself, but I can not cure my personal problems AHAHA
<mgolisch> noob-africa_: how exactly do you play that thing? opening the mpegavsomething file from the mounted cd? or what?
<laeg> ipconfig >>> what is the ubuntu equivalent? ifconfig, lshw -class network and sudo mii-tool will not bring up my default gateway - what will please?
<RyanPrior> BonezAU: you are welcome to outburst in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like. However, it is not appropriate for this channel and it wont' be tolerated on an ongoing basis.
<BonezAU> RyanPrior, I have a disease which I can not control. Please don't discriminate against me
<Radi1> I just checked, now i cant play mp3s!
<bazhang> BonezAU, this is a busy channel; please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<arvind_khadri> any help??
<RyanPrior> !helpme | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<BonezAU> bazhang, I have nothing off-topic to discuss, as I said, i'm here to help others and learn about things myself ahah
<BonezAU> Pici, I am not a troll.
<drash> Radi1: do you use the totem gstreamer version ? forgot to ask .. cause that throws up the question to download and install the needed codecs as you go, no more than confirming ...
<arakthor> can you use variables in cron scripts?
<fent> bazhang: no one else has access. I looked through auth.log, and syslog. I don't see anything obviously wrong :-/.
<RyanPrior> Radi1: totem uses Gstreamer by default.
<bazhang> fent when did you see it restarted? could it have been a power spike?
<kreeper> is it cool to ask noob ?s here
<RyanPrior> kreeper: We love noob questions.
<fent> Hammer89: yes it was a restart - /var/log/syslog.log shows a restart at 7:50am today :-/ I wasn't up yet. I don't see any other restarts in the log for weeks back (so it's not something that was scheduled)
<bazhang> kreeper, sure
<howbag> Someone must tell me how to make a wlan device fetch an ip adress from DHCP within a terminal please! iwlist scan shows networks unencrypted but it doesnt connect :/
<bazhang> !away > doogersAway
<Radi1> drash: I'm sorry i don't understand what you mean, but i installed gstreamer when i played mp3 for the first time with totem, and i checked synaptics that i have gstreamer0.10-plugins-good installed
<fent> bazhang: this morning, could a power spike have triggered a soft restart? The OS detect the power spike the restart on its own, or is that not likely?
<bazhang> howbag, sudo dhclient wlan0
<douye> Is there some way to see easily and fast how much space a folder uses ?
<bazhang> fent just trying to cover all possibilities
<Hammer89> ﻿fent: hrm... disturbing... I just installed the upgrades though so hopefully that's a long-gone issue :P
<bloody_> give ncdu a try!
<RyanPrior> douye: I know there is, but I always forget it because I like the graphical tool.
<howbag> bazhang: *kisses*
<howbag> thanks!
<Pici> douye: du /parent/folder -h
<Radi1> drash: maybe rebooting will solve the problem?
<bloody_> <douye> ncdu
<ovidiu> is there any way to check a ntfs partition for errors
<ovidiu> in ubuntu?
<d[X_X]b> anyone tried ddclient
<fent> bazhang: yep thanks. I'm not sure what the appropriate response is here... reinstall OS? What steps can i take to check whether there was really a compromise (or is the restart itself enough evidence?)
<dakira> has anyone tried out flash10, yet? what is it with the so-called Ubuntu support?
<drash> Radi1: it shouldn't be necessary, but it wouldn't hurt ..
<Radi1> drash: i will try rebooting.. hope it works, thanks for helping
<Radi1> :-)
<drash> have to go Radi1, will be back in an hour or so, hope you can get it going
<bazhang> fent that seems over much; do you use ssh-server?
<nikoboy> hi, where can i get the latest wine RPM packages for ubuntu?
<douye> ryanprior: what tool do you use then?
<vlt> Hello. I had Windows XP on the first (and only) partition. After having resized the NTFS file system (using the Ubuntu install CD) Windows still boots fine.
<fent> bazhang: yep, and i had it unpached for about 8 hours on Tuesday
<hrcguy> is wine very stable or is it still not good for windows games
<vlt> But when I create a 2nd partition for Ubuntu in the space now available behind NTFS I get "Can't read media. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart" (translated) from NTLDR. Deleting the 2nd partition and restoring the first one fixes this.
<RyanPrior> douye: Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer (or baobob on cli)
<bazhang> fent well get the updates, generate some new keys first off
<fent> bazhang: done and done =)
<vlt> Any idea how to make Windows start when there is a Ubuntu  partition on the hard disk?
<drash> nikoboy, ubuntu has wine in Synaptic package manager, no need to go thr rpm stuff ;)
<drash> wine in a manager, it sounds off -topic i know, buit it works
<bazhang> nikoboy, get from apt-get forget rpm :)
<designerman> how can I get the gnucompiler and my kernel headers - just installed ubuntu
<chrissy-> Hey, I have a problem with my desktop resolutions. I've edited my xorg.conf to add my resolution (1280x1024) but xfce still wants to use 800x600 even after an X restart. It's like it's ignoring the xorg.conf totally. Any ideas?
<ttkeppi> vly: try to defrag hdd at windows. preferrably so that all data is consistent, and at the beginning of the hdd
<RyanPrior> designerman: install the build-essential package and the kernel-headers-whatever-numbersnstuff packages.
<hrcguy> any one got a good html editor for us that dont hand write code
<designerman> chrissy-: dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<douye> ryanprior: nice prog! thx :)
<RyanPrior> designerman: or maybe it's linux-headers-numbers
<drash> bye all, happy buntu-ing
<bazhang> !html | hrcguy
<ubottu> hrcguy: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<designerman> designerman: is there a package manager on ubuntu
<bloody_> synaptic
<designerman> RyanPrior: is there a package manager?
<bazhang> !apt | designerman
<ubottu> designerman: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<arvind_khadri> hi , am not able to view the other person's cam in kopete,the other person is using windows..Kopete just crashes as i accept the request to view it
<designerman> bazhang: thank you
<chrissy-> designerman: Is that any different than using the xorg configurator? I tried that one and it didn't give me any options to select resolutions
<bloody_> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<bazhang> ;)
<vlt> ttkeppi: You mean there might be data belonging to the downsized NTFS behind the end of the new smaller partition hda1?
<Virtue> can someone dccsend me vmlinuz-2.6.24.16-generic please ? (who has ubuntu 8.04), or tell where can I download it (can't find it)
<ttkeppi> vlt: yes.. since you do make new partition to the hdd, all data on those sectors will be unusable at windblows
<vlt> ttkeppi: Ok, what does the Ubuntu installer do additionally to `ntfsresize`?
<ttkeppi> vlt: sry, no idea
<Radit> Drash: rebooting solved the problem, thanks
<guille> Problem trying kubuntu 8.04 installer. After loading, livecd crashes showing something like a "X" at the middle-screen. I cannot reinstall
<ackstorm> Virtuall, vmlinuz is your kernel, it's probably not best to download it from someone else
<Holyhandgrenade> hey people , whats the command to port scan http://www.this-adress.com in kubuntu (per cli)
<b12> is it possible to have both gnome and xfce as a desktop environment
<vlt> Holyhandgrenade: nmap
<Pici> Holyhandgrenade: nmap hostname
<ackstorm> Virtuall, what happened to yours? lol
<Holyhandgrenade> thanks
<lordleemo>  
<noob-africa_> hey all... mplayer works fine on my SVCD! hurrah!
<noob-africa_> now i have to convert the SVCD stream to DVD...
<noob-africa_> am gonna go googling around...
<noob-africa_> ciao
<b12> anyone here use Xfce?
<designerman> chrissy-: I just setup x a second ago and used that on ubuntu... I could choose drivers, resolution etc
<jdavies> b12: might want to try: #xubuntu
<RyanPrior> !anyone | b12
<ubottu> b12: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<urthmover> in Hardy: My screen resolution doesn't seem to stick when I reboot (using nvidia-settings in sudo mode) everytime I reboot the resoltuoin reverts to 1024x768 and I'm forced to change it once again with nvidia-settings.  How do I change this to have the resoltution stay at 1920x1200 everytime I boot up?
<hiptobecubic> I'm trying to make it so that rhythm box doesn't automatically open when I plug my ipod in?
<fent> bazhang : ok, i think i may have jumped the gun. It was actually gdm that restarted (potentially crashed?), the machine did /not/ reboot. The restart I was looking at the syslogd daemon restarting =)
<droove> qualcuno che parla italiano?
<Pici> !it | droove
<ubottu> droove: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nikoboy> droove io parlo italiano un po
<droove> ok grazie
<nikoboy> prego
<guille> Problem trying kubuntu 8.04 installer. After loading, livecd crashes showing something like a "X" at the middle-screen. I cannot reinstall
<Grell> ubuntu 8.04 blows
<bazhang> fent ah that is good news; best to get new keys and update though right?
<CoOL1987> اه
<hiptobecubic> i'm enjoying 8.04 just fine
<RyanPrior> !offtopic | Grell
<ubottu> Grell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CoOL1987> hi al
<Trae> My Issue: Can't turn off "Visual Effects".   I go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance  I then clicke the "Visual Effects" tab... and I get the following when trying to click on: Normal or Extra [because in "None" I have effects!?!"]  Desktop effects could not be enabled.   I want them turned off, but I can't.  Please help.
<urthmover> actually 8.04 isn't bad  its Firefox 3 that blows
<CoOL1987> hi all
<CoOL1987> hi
<euklidis> hello... does anyone how mio 168 (pda) works on hardy?
<bazhang> Grell, not a good place to say that :)
<Grell> i tried to downgrade and it got all fucked up, now i have to do a fresh install of 7.10
<CoOL1987> yes i am
<IcE_^> Hi folks, after installing Ubuntu 8.04, what are the most important packages I need to install?
<nikoboy> hello, does napster work for ubuntu?
<bazhang> !language | grell
<ubottu> grell: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Grell> i like ubuntu dont get me wrong, but 8.04 is buggy as hell
<urthmover> in Hardy: My screen resolution doesn't seem to stick when I reboot (using nvidia-settings  in sudo mode) everytime I reboot the resoltuoin reverts to 1024x768 and I'm forced to  change it once again with nvidia-settings.  How do I change this to have the resoltution  stay at 1920x1200 everytime I boot up?
<RyanPrior> nikoboy: Napster is Windows only as far as I know.
<mateusz_g> hi
<mateusz_g> just checking irc support in pidgin
<mateusz_g> it's little weak i suppose
<RyanPrior> mateusz_g: It's pretty basic.
<urthmover> I heard Napster is the developing force behind Microsoft Mesh
<RyanPrior> mateusz_g: I like Chatzilla bvest personaly.
<mateusz_g> i see
<rgravener> so if i want to do ps -eaf > somefile.txt  how can i get ps -eaf to concatenate to somefile.txt?
<halphaz> ciao
<RyanPrior> rgravener: ps -eaf >> somefile.txt ?
<rgravener> RyanPrior: thanks
<mateusz_g> do you know some good gui irc client?
<bazhang> !it | halphaz
<ubottu> halphaz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mklebel> how do I get the java firefox plugin working for AMD64bit!?!?
<rgravener> any docs on those | < > ?
<douye> mateusz_g: a lot of folks (including me) use xchat
<faemir> ?
<RyanPrior> mateusz_g: Chatzilla and Xchat are popular.
<euklidis> ps -eaf | grep *.txt
<faemir> whoops
<urthmover> irssi is a great IRC app
<IcE_^> hmmz, I feel ignored :P
<urthmover> me too IcE_^
<rgravener> euklidis: no thats not what i mean.
<guille> mee too
<guille> me too
<urthmover> in Hardy: My screen resolution doesn't seem to stick when I reboot (using nvidia-settings  in sudo mode) everytime I reboot the resoltuoin reverts to 1024x768 and I'm forced to  change it once again with nvidia-settings.  How do I change this to have the resoltution  stay at 1920x1200 everytime I boot up?
<euklidis> Ice i answered to you in prive room
<hiptobecubic> IcE_^, you're question is pretty vague
<rgravener> euklidis: i just want the output of ps -eaf to go into somefile.txt
<arakthor> can you use variables in cron scripts?
<hiptobecubic> your*
<RyanPrior> IcE_^: You asked a question with no obvious answer.
<halphaz> if I install wicd on gnome, what will kde use? wicd or networkmanager?
<mateusz_g> which of them is best polonized ?
<euklidis> wait
<IcE_^> euklidis: I didn't get u!
<nikoboy> Ryan, are you sure? because there is an applicatoin for napster on the synaptic..
<mateusz_g> i look for something for my mom
<nikoboy> thats weird
<IcE_^> RyanPrior: thats why they call it a question...
<guille> Problem trying kubuntu 8.04 installer. After loading, livecd crashes showing something like a "X" at the middle-screen. I cannot reinstall
<r00723r0> My Flash is not working but it's not telling me that I'm missing a plugin.
<r00723r0> What do I do?
<RyanPrior> nikoboy: If there's support for it great, I thought they used a Windows-only DRM though.
<hiptobecubic> IcE_^, no, you asked a philosophical conundrum
<Trae> http://pastebin.com/m3a69d09
<RyanPrior> IcE_^: We can answer questions like "what package to I install to allow mp3 playback" or "how do I install virtualbox", but "what packages do I install?" is too vague.
<bazhang> !ot | IcE_^
<ubottu> IcE_^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IcE_^> hiptobecubic: I made my question clear according to the channel rules.. go read my question, if you're able to answer it then plz do, else.. I don't need your lectures
<mateusz_g> you know, localized.
<euklidis> who asked about the ps eaf?
<bazhang> !attitude | IcE_^
<ubottu> IcE_^: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IcE_^> RyanPrior: I asked about the most important packages.. not all packages heh
<arakthor> IcE_^: the most important packages aren't the same for everybody
<fent> bazhang: thanks for your help. time to relax a bit after this mild heart attack
<IcE_^> ah-ha...
<euklidis> ----------ps -eaf > output---------
<hazure> Would anyone have a recommendation for removing an absurd amount of files?
<euklidis> rgravener
<IcE_^> I am sorry for asking a question..
<rgravener> euklidis: i got it, it was double arrow >> to concatenate
<euklidis> Ice i answered to you
<rgravener> euklidis: thanks
<Trae> Hey guys... I can't seem to get my X in normal running mode.  I'm in metacity (supposedly) and I have drop shadows all over the place
<IcE_^> euklidis ??
<bazhang> please head to #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat IcE_^
<euklidis> anytime
<douye> mateusz_g: what? o.0
<euklidis> i answered to you in private mate...
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Pici> euklidis: ^
<IcE_^> bazhang: are you a channel operator to ask me that?
<mateusz_g> you know, i need them to beeing translated to polish for my mom, who don't know english
<r00723r0> IcE_^, excuse me?
<RyanPrior> !pm | euklidis
<ubottu> euklidis: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<r00723r0> This isn't EFNet.
<euklidis> Ice install smplayer and ubuntu restrected codecs
<douye> mateusz_g: ah that i dont know :( glad i know english :P
<euklidis> that will fix your video, mp3, java etc
<IcE_^> euklidis: ok, thats an answer.. will do that
<urthmover> in Hardy: My screen resolution doesn't seem to stick when I reboot (using nvidia-settings  in sudo mode) everytime I reboot the resoltuoin reverts to 1024x768 and I'm forced to  change it once again with nvidia-settings.  How do I change this to have the resoltution  stay at 1920x1200 everytime I boot up?
<r00723r0> IcE_^, users manage the channel as much as opers here.
<euklidis> ubuntu is almost out of the box dist
<dkT> How do I install a tar.gz file? I'm new in Ubuntu/Linux.
<Pici> IcE_^: Does it matter if someone is a channel operator or not? Please make sure that you formulate your questions so that we can actually answer them.
<euklidis> so it depends on what you need
<IcE_^> r00723r0: what about you? what do you do, serve the coffe?
<r00723r0> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<r00723r0> Bye.
<mateusz_g> douye: ok, thanks
<IcE_^> Pici: i just asked a question
<Myrtti> r00723r0: *sigh*
<jdavies> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<bazhang> IcE_^, please stop
<euklidis> i am talking to a wall... he preferes to fight:P
<IcE_^> thats not a crime heh
 * IcE_^ stops
<Myrtti> take this discussion elsewhere
<Myrtti> thanks.
<r00723r0> Myrtti, we've been trying to tell him.
<Myrtti> now back to the support questions
<dury> hi there channel :)
<r00723r0> A few times, actually. He's resorted to personal insults.
<Myrtti> hi dury
<arakthor> can you use variables in cron scripts?
<IcE_^> r00723r0: you're so mean, why do you take it so personally?
<r00723r0> IcE_^, I don't :)
<Myrtti> IcE_^: elsewhere
<IcE_^> I just asked a QUESTION
<IcE_^> Myrtti ok ok ;)
<dury> I thought to upgrade to 8.04 lts will be better and it's worse
<IcE_^> what package do i need to play mps, .avi files?
<dury> my xmms is gone
<mateusz_g> dury: why?
<IcE_^> mp3s*
<mateusz_g> dury: cannot install it?
<Pici> IcE_^: You probably want the ubuntu-restricted-extras file for all those nice mp3, java, flash etc packages
<Pici> s/file/metapackage/
<bazhang> dury audacious is the successor
<dury> mateusz_g
<Pici> dury: xmms is no longer being developed, use audacious instead.
<RyanPrior> dury: You probably don't want XMMS, but is that the only thing that's broken?
<IcE_^> Pici: thanks, thats all i was asking about! and thats where our argument went for
<r00723r0> Whatever happened to BMP?
<RyanPrior> r00723r0: Still around if you want it.
<r00723r0> RyanPrior, actively developed?
<r00723r0> I don't hear much talk about it.
<dury> xmms it's great
<RyanPrior> r00723r0: No clue.
<mateusz_g> dury: what?
<arakthor> dury: I believe you may be able to download and compile xmms from somewhere like freshmeat or sourceforge. you may have to look around abit
<grass0101> Hi
<dury> Sinaptuic doesn't launch
<Moppa^> hi, my ne
<dury> sorry Sinaptic
<hiptobecubic> Synaptic
<madrazr> Hi all, I get this error when I setup a virtual host *You don't have permission to access / on this server.* in Hardy, the same setup used to work fine in Gutsy
<madrazr> help me please
<dury> yeah Sinaptic
<hiptobecubic> lol synaptic
<grass0101> Can I get some advice on a backup solution?  I've just made the jump to Ubuntu from Winblows, and now I need to create a backup.  I want to backup my /home to a SAMBA server.  I used to use SyncToy in Windows, which would allow me to "sync" files from my laptop to the SAMBA server.  Will rsync do this for me?
<bazhang> dury launch from terminal but spell it right :)
<dury> sorry Synaptic
<jerbear> grass0101: i would say rsync, but i don't think it syncs well with fat partitions
<hiptobecubic> dury, sudo synaptic
<Moppa^> hi, my networkspeed has dropped to a very low rate the last couple of days. won't go over 80kb/s and it doesnt matter wheter i download files from ftp locally or external http.
<Pici> dury: gksudo synaptic
<MidasWS> hello
<MidasWS> how do i add "overwrite files if existing" to this? cp -R source.com/ target.com/
<arakthor> there's a package for scanning ssh logs and black/grey listing IPs based on access attempts - does anyone know what it is called? I have forgotten :(
<jerbear> MidasWS: -f
<grass0101> jerbear: the samba server is running ubuntu as well, should I set up NFS between the two machines?  I was going to use SBACKUP, but I have "@" symbols in my passord which broke it's login string for scp
<jerbear> arakthor: denyhosts
<arakthor> jerbear: thanks
<dury> xmms it's available but not in the databse
<mateusz_g> bye
<krulle> iooo
<dury> gess
<MatBoy> damn why the hack are my windows opened on the wrong screen ?
<Intangir> grass0101: nfs is faster, but you have to make sure the username/group settings are set correctly across both machines
<dury> wanna xmms
<jerbear> grass0101: i think rsync works best over ssh... it's what i use for backups. if you don't use windows, stay away from samba
<hiptobecubic> What is the point of gksu over sudo? i just tried them both and gksu is even a tad slower
<Moppa^> hi, my networkspeed has dropped to a very low rate the last couple of days. won't go over 80kb/s and it doesnt matter wheter i download files from ftp locally or external http. Anyone got an idea?
<Intangir> dury: ?
<CShadowRun> Is there any way to make terminal have timestamps?
<shoonya> there is a nice launch effect provided when an application is launched in hardy, which tool provides this effect ?
<jerbear> CShadowRun: what do you mean?
<dury> it was really fashion and reliable
<spaceninja> is there a graphical app to configure fstab?
<bazhang> dury either compile yourself or get audacious
<Intangir> dury: you can still install it
<jerbear> spaceninja: gvim ;)
<CShadowRun> jerbear i mean like, so when something is printed out or something is outputted, it shows the time next to it
<Intangir> dury: you can get the package, ill link it just a sec
<CShadowRun> So you can work out a timescale on errors being produced
<jerbear> CShadowRun: ls -l
<Intangir> dury: ya and screw audacious
<Intangir> it sucks
<dury> ok
<MidasWS> When I'm in a dir how do I remove all the subdirs and files in it:  rm -fvx *.*   ?
<spaceninja> ﻿jerbear: there should be a app for fstab
<jerbear> MidasWS: -r
<CShadowRun> jerbear how does ... outputting the contents of a folder help me? >.>
<jerbear> spaceninja: it's a simple text file
<jerbear> CShadowRun: i don't understand what you're asking
<arakthor> CShadowRun, jerbear: Do you mean having it display the time whnever you get a prompt in a terminal?
<CShadowRun> jerbear you use IRC, you know what a time stamp is right?
<designerman> How can I view my ip address etc?
<CShadowRun> When someone types, it's prefixed with the time that the typed it.
<krulle> hellow $µ
<jerbear> CShadowRun: yes
<CShadowRun> this is a timestamp --> [16:34:19] [CShadowRun] When someone types, it's prefixed with the time that the typed it.
<MidasWS> ty jerbear
<krulle> beryl voor de nieuwe linux
<CShadowRun> I want timestamps in the terminal.
<krulle> hoe heet dat ??
<jerbear> CShadowRun: you said you wanted to see the times when you listed files
<spaceninja> ﻿jerbear: yes, but I want to do everything with graphical apps
<spaceninja> but I guess there isn't one
<douye> krulle, compiz ?
<jerbear> CShadowRun: what shell are you using?
<Moppa^> krulle - compiz-fusion
<krulle> aja juuist
<krulle> was het even vergeten
<jerbear> spaceninja: linux is not for you, my friend ;)
<CShadowRun> jerbear the one in applications > accessories
<krulle> ben hier linux aan het installen bij een vriend :d
<dury> I select audacious but to apply doesn't activate
<hiptobecubic> !ne | krulle
<ubottu> Factoid ne not found
<jerbear> CShadowRun: ok, so bash... try #bash
<Intangir> xmms for hardy: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/xmms/1:1.2.10+20070601-1build2
<spaceninja> ﻿jerbear: I've used linux for 4 years now, usually I use archlinux :)
<dury> through Synaptic
<CShadowRun> typed #bash in console, no change.
<guille> Problem trying kubuntu 8.04 installer. After loading, livecd crashes showing something like a "X" at the middle-screen. I cannot reinstall
<benovic> Auto BCC does not work in Evolution Ubuntu (Hardy). is there a solution for this bug?
<spaceninja> ﻿jerbear: I'm looking for a complete point and click distro
<edmond> hello
<Pici> CShadowRun: /join #bash
<CShadowRun> Pici oooh, thanks :p
<jerbear> spaceninja: i'm kidding, but you should really get comfortable with messing with configs
<edmond> yesterday i update xubuntu 8.04 with update manager
<edmond> after update my mic no funtion any 1 can help
<MidasWS> rm -r *.* only removed the files, what do i add for the subdirectories as well?
<Moppa^> MidasWS just *
<jerbear> spaceninja: ubuntu is about as close as you get, but as you get more into your system, the more you'll have to do in the command line
<spaceninja> ﻿jerbear: yes, but linux wont beat windows until everything has rock solid graphical gui configuration
<spaceninja> s
<grass0101> jerbear: thanks I'll give that a try
<octoberdan> How would I take the output of ls and display only the text between "foo" and "bar" between for each line?
<nucco> hi, anyone used a hp laserjet 1018 on hardy?
<jerbear> MidasWS: no, it removed everything matching the pattern *.*...  you probably want *
<MidasWS> ty moppa
<punzada> spaceninja, the goal of linux isn't to 'beat' windows.
<Moppa^> np
<edmond> mic problem any 1 can help ?
<octoberdan> spaceninja: Despite the goal of windows to beat Gnu/Linux and MacOS
<octoberdan> I'm sorry, *Microsoft ;-)
<jerbear> spaceninja: it's already a better OS, it just has a higher learning curve
<punzada> ^^
<punzada> well said.
<punzada> :)
<punzada> and again, 'better' is subjective
<douye> I just installed firefox 2.0.0.14 on my hardy, but now it wont auto start when i order other programs to do it.. how can i fix that ?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jerbear> spaceninja: when i say 'better', i don't mean your grandparents can admin it... that's just ridiculous
<Moppa^> hi, my networkspeed has dropped to a very low rate the last couple of days. won't go over 80kb/s and it doesnt matter wheter i download files from ftp locally or external http. Anyone got an idea?
<dury> it's not bad audacious
<gordonjcp> spaceninja: why should everything have graphical admin?
<spaceninja> the thing is that I've used a distro which everything is configured through the terminal by editing config files. Now I just wanted to see if there is a distro that does EVERYTHING through graphical apps
<octoberdan> bazhang: And #ubuntuforum is also for random chatter ;-)
<gordonjcp> spaceninja: that would make it really hard to use
<Hali_303> hi!
<Intangir> xmms is better than audacious
<bazhang> spaceninja, please stay on topic here thanks
<Pici> spaceninja, gordonjcp: Please move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Intangir> itsgot better plugins
<spaceninja> ﻿gordonjcp: yes, but still, I WANT :)
<Intangir> faster
<Hali_303> what to use to administer an apache webserver, mysql database, etc. ? webmin? or is there something better?
<Intangir> better failure handling
<Pici> Intangir: Please stay on topic
<Trae> hey guys... what file in your home dir controls Visual Effects ?  I think mine is corrupt.
<douye> I just installed firefox 2.0.0.14 on my hardy, but now it wont auto start when i order other programs to do it.. how can i fix that ?
<Trae> I can create another user and have no problem switching.
<bazhang> ebox Hali_303
<noob-africa_> hi all... am back
<Radit> does hardy heron not gnome splash screens?
<Hali_303> bazhang: I'll check that out, thanks
<rsk> Radit: wtf?
<Radit> ﻿does hardy heron not use gnome splash screens?
<Trae> But when I try and switch between  "None Normal and Extra" I get "Desktop effects could not be enabled."
<john__> 3~
<rsk> Radit: it does use it by default.
<rsk> Radit: but you can disable it.
<Pici> Trae: What video card do you have?
<octoberdan> dury: set it up as a "preffered application" I believe. I'm not using Gnome so I can't double check
<octoberdan> dury: But it should be something like that in the settings
<hockeymachine> does anyone have a recomendation for a wireless utility... networkmanager seems to disconnect/reconnect to the wrong one alot
<octoberdan> dury: not to firefox, but to gnome. take a look at the menus
<Radit> rsk: how to enable or disable it? it doesn't show by default?
<john__> exit
<noob-africa_> Question: Mplayer can load/mount my SVCD media, but I cannot mount the same disc under GNOME. In order to convert the media to another format, the disc has to be mounted. DeVeDe will not mount it. It doesnt appear under Nautilus. How do I mount it?
<Pici> Trae: nevermind,  I didnt see the first part of the question
<benovic> ﻿Auto BCC does not work in Evolution Ubuntu (Hardy). is there a solution for this bug?
<gordonjcp> hockeymachine: that sounds more like a problem with your connection than networkmanager
<dury> octoberdan: what you mean
<hiptobecubic> Is there a way to prevent applications from starting automatically when you plug in devices?
<gordonjcp> noob-africa_: SVCDs don't have a "normal" filesystem
<noob-africa_> gordonjcp: ok... so how do i work around?
<hiptobecubic> when i plug in a camera, cheese opens. when i plug in my ipod, rhythmbox opens. it's terrible
<douye> octoberdan, whats the command then to start firefox ? "firefox %s"  ?
<Moppa^> hiptobecubic - yes you can. system-settings-removeable media (or similar, i have languagepack)
<Radit> douye: firefox&
<Wanderer> anyone have any ssh problems after upgrading ?  I'm getting :  no key of type 2 for host
<Wanderer> and nothing else
<hiptobecubic> Moppa^, great. and since you seem to know abuo the language packs, how can i switch languages in gnome without having to uninstall/reinstall them
<Intangir> ya theres no doubt about it
<Intangir> xmms is just plain better
<Intangir> when using streaming
<Intangir> even proxying!!
<FloodBot2> Intangir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arakthor> anyone know if scripts used in cron jobs can contain variables?
<Intangir> and xmms doesnt support proxying!
<mklebel> anybody get the java plugin working in 64 bit?
<Pici> !ot | Intangir
<ubottu> Intangir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Moppa^> hiptobecubic - don't know actually.
<Intangir> xmms should be a part of ubuntu. period.. the reason its not been updated in so long is cause it hasnt needed it!. the plugin system allowed any new systems to be supported without having to touch it
<Sivik> is there a new cli replace for fdisk for 8.04 as it seems to not work properly anymore
<Scunizi> !sound | Scunizi
<hiptobecubic> Moppa^, when i open the removable media, there is an option for several different devices, but mp3 player/ipod/audio device isn't listed
<Moppa^> is there a way to limit network trafic?
<Moppa^> hiptobecubic - no you're right. i know it was there in gutsy
<christoz> hey i've just upgraded to hardy...but the update manager asks me to partial upgrade...should i do that
<dury> well.... 8.04 loads quicker
<christoz> ?
<dury> Audacious the same like xmms
<enixar> Hi, at the start of Ubuntu 8.04 my display goes out of range, my card is nVidia Gforce 6150E onboard.
<christoz> no any udates availabe though
<enixar> Any ideas?
<christoz> and the restricted driver manager is missing from the menus
<Pici> christoz: its called Hardware Drivers now
<christoz> Pici there still is nothing  in common
<christoz> inti\o my menus
<Pici> christoz: Gnome or Kubuntu?
<christoz> gnome
<Pici> kde rather
<casanova_> Hi
<Pici> christoz: It should be in System>Administration
<christoz> Pici no there isn't ...should i make the partial upgrades that update manager asks?
<arakthor> when I used the command 'sh' does it use BASH for the execution?
<livingdaylight> Aloha
<Pici> christoz: yes
<Pici> arakthor: no, it uses dash
<christoz> Pici i hope you are right
<arakthor> Pici: ty sir
<Kl4m> Has the openssh upgrade bug in gutsy fixed?
<Pici> Kl4m: yes
<Kl4m> *been fixed
<christoz> cannot run partial upgrade either Pici
<gordonjcp> Kl4m: s/bug/sabotage/
<pwolfe> can you guys think of any reason that a linux bridge would freeze up the moment a dhcp address was assigned to a device connected to the bridge?
<livingdaylight> is the default network manager in Ubuntu the best of the network managers? When i boot up in my laptop to ubuntu the wireless manager sometimes hooks up right away(within seconds) and other times it just swirls and swirls and swirls around and around until eventually a wep key dialog pops up and asks me for the password again. Then it will swirl and swirl around again until is asks me for the wep key again... It w
<guille> Problem trying kubuntu 8.04 installer. After loading, livecd crashes showing something like a "X" at the middle-screen. I cannot reinstall
<gordonjcp> livingdaylight: that sounds like you've got a rubbish signal
<Pici> christoz: Does it give you an error?
<livingdaylight> gordonjcp: no, the signal is excellent
<christoz> yes
<christoz> i will upload it on imageshack
<Pici> christoz: can you tell us what that error is?
<christoz> wait
<livingdaylight> gordonjcp: with xp it picks it up right away but only every time... the problem lies with Ubuntu i'm afraid to say
<dury> spaceninja: nothing better than linux
<TrioTorus> why are certain packages kept back? Is there an apt command that tells me more?
<pwolfe> is there a better channel I should ask this question?
<pwolfe> can you guys think of any reason that a linux bridge would freeze up the moment a dhcp address was assigned to a device connected to the bridge?
<gordonjcp> pwolfe: is it specific to Ubuntu?
<Trae> ok... tell me if anyone has seen this before from ls -lah
<pwolfe> it is installed on ubuntu
<Trae> d????????? ? ?       ?          ?                ? .gvfs
<christoz> Pici the first error message that appears is can't guess meta-package
<pwolfe> well kubuntu
<farfadet> c ou le salon francais?
<Pici> !fr | farfadet
<ubottu> farfadet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<christoz> Pici :Your system does not contain a ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop package and it was not possible to detect which version of Ubuntu you are running. Please install one of the packages above first using synaptic or apt-get before proceeding.
<Trae> mon francais et horrible
<Trae> heh
<dury> spaceninja: Definitely, linux
<Trae> did I join the wrong channel?
<pwolfe> i configured another machine the same way, but ubuntu 7.04.  now this 8.04 box freezes. I have a thread open in the networking section of the ubuntu forums that explains it a bit better
<Kl4m> Trae: this is a weird filename but it's valid. You'll need a lot of \ to refer to it on a command line
<arakthor> eh, Pici, sorry to bother, but I'm reading the man page for dash - if I use variables (eg.  home=/place) it's unclear whether dash expects $home or ${home} to retrieve the value later on - do you know?
<enixar> could some one tell me the shortcut to expand my desktop?
<Pici> arakthor: I dont. Sorry.  You can change the symlink for /bin/sh to point to /bin/bash instead of dash if you really like
<spaceninja> ﻿dury: what's definitely linux? :)
<Hohlraum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12247/
<Dr_willis> Pici, theres a better way to change the default shell from dash to bash.
<Pici> christoz: is there?
<Pici> er, Dr_willis ?
<Dr_willis> Pici,  i think its 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure bash' (or was it sh, or dash)
<dury> spaceninja: its future
<Pici> christoz: Did something wrong happen when doing the upgrade?
<W8TAH> hey folks -- given the recent publication of a vunerability in the ssh keys -- how do i (a) patch to correct and (b) regenerate my keys to secure my systems again?
<Pici> Dr_willis: Thats probably a better route then
<dimedo> is it normal, that firefox does not trust the CA which i have enabled through installation of the ca-certificates packet? (for example CAcert class 3)
<Kl4m> arakthor: both work. ${var} is to use a variable without whitespace like a${var}z
<livingdaylight> ﻿is the default network manager in Ubuntu the best of the network managers? When i boot up in my laptop to ubuntu the wireless manager sometimes hooks up right away(within seconds) and other times it just swirls and swirls and swirls around and around until eventually a wep key dialog pops up and asks me for the password again. Then it will swirl and swirl around again until is asks me for the wep key again... I
<dury> spaceninja: make all together the effort to compete with microsoft
<Dr_willis> Pici,  i had a 'heated' forum discussion once with some script writers on their improper suggestions on how to 'fix' ubuntu's 'dash' problem. :) which wasent a problem at al.. the problemw as with THEIR stuff. :)
<dury> spaceninja: we can do it
<spaceninja> ﻿dury: yes, but rock solid graphical apps for every configuration is needed
<dury> vista sucks
<gordonjcp> spaceninja: not everyone agrees
<FMR--> anyone here having a asus EEE with ubuntu/Xubuntu?
<arakthor> kl4m: oh, thank you :)
<michael_> hmm does anyone know why when i try to configure kismet it comes up with a warning that libpcap is not found, even after installing it from tcpdump.org?
<dury> spaceninja: it will take time, but I believe the community will reach that need that you mention
<Moppa^> i have had no problems with my network after upgrading to hardy until just about a week ago. dowloadspeed won't exceed 100kb/s (internal or external, http/ftp). Can someone tell me where to start looking. I connect wireless to my router
<Pici> michael_: Why not install libpcap from the repositories?
<christoz> Pici nothing wrong
<gordonjcp> I don't get why people have such a stiffy for GUI configuration anyway
<spaceninja> ﻿dury: nice
<christoz> Pici nothing wrong happened during upgrade
<gordonjcp> it makes *some* things easier and others much much harder
<michael_> i tried installing with apt-get as well but i'm still getting the error
<spaceninja> because people are lazy, we don't have time learning commands :)
<spaceninja> people want to work, not struggling with the os
<Pici> christoz: Do you have any of those -desktop metapackages installed?
<livingdaylight> kann es mir jemand erklaeren ob es ein besseren network manager gibt?
<michael_> Pici, could it be that kismet just isn't recognising this version of libpcap?
<gordonjcp> !de | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<christoz> Pici don't know what should i search in synaptic
<michael_> i mean, if i've tried installing with apt-get as well, and i'm still getting the error ... :\
<Pici> michael_: its possible, where did you install kismet from?
<michael_> kismet website i believe
<Pici> michael_: Uninstall that and get the one from the repositories
<michael_> should i have gotten it from a repos?
<michael_> mmk
<Pici> christoz: prehaps ubuntu-desktop
<tmapj> waar is de nederlandse kannel
<Pici> !nl | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<christoz> pici i ll search on synaptic
<michael_> how do i remove it?
<michael_> :(
<michael_> noob question sorry
<Saint`Dia`> What media players play .iso files?
<Pici> Saint`Dia`: VLC does at least.
<Pici> michael_: How did you install it?
<Dr_willis> Saint`Dia`,  mplayer and vlc do.  that i know of.
<Wanderer> anyone having problems with ssh since the security update?
<PPKuma> hi, anybody knows what ctrl+t does to a file in nautilus?
<michael_> downloaded, extracted, ./configure, /make, /make install
<Dr_willis> ctrl-t = tab key i thought
<Pici> michael_: try make uninstall
<PPKuma> Dr_willis i had a file selected and disapired when i pressede ctrl+t
<michael_> michael@Ubuntop:~/Desktop/kismet$ sudo make uninstall
<michael_> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<Gin> hi, is the support for Ubuntu Gutsy ended?
<guille> Help me....Problem trying kubuntu 8.04 installer. After loading, livecd crashes showing something like a "X" at the middle-screen. I cannot reinstall
<Pici> guille: Have you tried the Alternate CD?
<christoz> brb
<guille> Pici: No
<Pici> !alternate | guille
<ubottu> guille: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ipei> I ubuntuists. Anyone know how I can fix a problem with Skype? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12252/ I just got my sound to work with my X-Fi card and OSS, but Skype wont be anymore :(
<michael_> not working Pici  :(
<arakthor> ipei: out of curiosity, did you get your xfi to work on 32bit or 64bit?
<ipei> arakthor, I got it to work under 32-bit ^
<xsd> when i telnet to port 22 from an outside host i get connection refused. when i telnet to port 22 from a host that is in the same subnet i get telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: No route to host. why and how can i fix it?
<arakthor> ipei: is there a howto for that in the forum or did you finaggle it yourself?
<livingdaylight> gordonjcp: by the way my signal is perfectly good
<ipei> arakthor, I followed a how to on the forum. It was easier than I thought.
<ipei> arakthor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4874981&postcount=2
<arakthor> ipei: thanks
<gordonjcp> livingdaylight: it's probably not the network manager
<ipei> arakthor, I don't know what more apps wont start, so beware ^-
<gordonjcp> livingdaylight: what kind of card are you using?
<Jokka> is there any app that can be attached to the desktop that shows cpu heat/fan speed? fan controll would also be nice
<PaRaSiTe2> Does anyone know how to fix this problem concerning dial-up modems and connecting to the internet? "The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)"
<arakthor> ipei: it's for future use, my desktop with the xfi is currently on the side line with a toasted motherboard
<gordonjcp> PaRaSiTe2: get a modem from this century?
<gordonjcp> can you even get dialup internet access any more?
<ipei> arakthor, Ok
<PaRaSiTe2> gordonjcp: >_>
<Pici> gordonjcp: Please be constructive
<livingdaylight> gordonjcp:  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (
<PaRaSiTe2> gordonjcp: I can ONLY get dialup access.
<michael_> any ideas, pici?
<Pici> michael_: Look through the INSTALL file for removal info?
<gordonjcp> livingdaylight: hm, Intel cards are usually OK
<ramukmar> Jokka: have you looked at conky?
<gordonjcp> PaRaSiTe2: it sounds like the other end is dropping the line
<gordonjcp> PaRaSiTe2: can you pin it down to a particular cause?
<dury> hey guys?
<livingdaylight> gordonjcp: i know... and sometimes it works right away and other times it doesn't (in Ubuntu) with XP it works right away everytime, so i know its not the signal. Ubuntu has issues with networking. Don't you believe it?
<gordonjcp> livingdaylight: all OSes have issues with networking
<PaRaSiTe2> gordonjcp: Well, it works perfectly on Windows.
<PaRaSiTe2> Just not Ubuntu.
<dury> how do I install this -> xmms_1.2.10+20070601.orig.tar.gz
<gordonjcp> PaRaSiTe2: is it a software modem?
<PaRaSiTe2> gordonjcp: Yeah.
<PaRaSiTe2> But I got working drivers.
<arakthor> dury: you unpack it (double click on it or use tar -xvvzf xmms* ) and then there should be a file called INSTALL or README that will give directions
<FuzzyFox0> hey all
<livingdaylight> gordonjcp: you mean all linux based OSes? XP is perfect
<PaRaSiTe2> Drivers and my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471503
<Scunizi> dury: you should try audacious which is a fork of xmms.. it will also work with things like streamtuner etc.
<FuzzyFox0> needing some help
<livingdaylight> gordonjcp: or don't you believe me?
<rinaldi_> is there a good cpu benchmark software available for linux?
<Scunizi> dury: audacious is in the repos.
<vlt> Hello. When using `ntfsresize` to shrink an NTFS file system, to 1GB for example, will all data be located in the first 1GB of the partition so that I can shrink the partition size safely afterwards?
<FuzzyFox0> i just installed and i am unfortunatly still having to use windows for some reason
<ramukmar> !ask | FuzzyFox0
<Scunizi> !ask | FuzzyFox0
<ubottu> FuzzyFox0: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<douye> dury: download the .dep file instead.. you can just run that one
<FuzzyFox0> i can get no wireless internet options and my screen resolution is crap at only 800x600
<Scunizi> * .deb
<TiObUeNo> d
<dury> douye: you .deb file
<TiObUeNo> ola
<dury> douye: you mean *.deb file
<douye> dury: yeah that one :P
<TiObUeNo> ¡eeee! e dicho ola
<gordonjcp> livingdaylight: I've never had problems with networking in Linux, except ones I've caused myself ;-)
<FuzzyFox0> i can get no wireless internet options and my screen resolution is crap at only 800x600, can anyone help? (one line for the question)
<dury> douye: ok
<gordonjcp> livingdaylight: conversely I've only ever seen XP a couple of times and used it once
<atlef> !es | TiObUeNo
<ubottu> TiObUeNo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gordonjcp> vlt: you'll probably have to defragment the NTFS drive
<hiptobecubic> Can I turn off ipod support in rhythmbox?
<mika_> lu
<TiObUeNo> I don't speak in inglish
<Gin> hi, is the support for Ubuntu Gutsy ended?
<mika_> slt a tous
<Pici> Gin: No
<vlt> gordonjcp: What does the Ubuntu installer do when selecting the "shrink ntfs" option there?
<ENeGMA> are there any known issues with 8.04 crashing on Thinkpad T60s?
<Pici> Gin: Its supported for 18 moths after its release date
<gordonjcp> vlt: no idea, I've never used it
<TiObUeNo> can you speak in spanish???
<gordonjcp> hiptobecubic: turn it off in what way?
<FuzzyFox0> ok is there much point me even asking or shall i just bugger off
<Gin> Pici: I am wondering why there is no firefox beta 5 in the repo of gutsy
<Pici> TiObUeNo: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<Gin> :(
<gordonjcp> TiObUeNo: no.  Can you speak in Gaelic?
<todz> can u speak icelandic ?
<atlef> !es | TiObUeNo
<ubottu> TiObUeNo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gordonjcp> FuzzyFox0: ask what?
<Macen_> popular ubuntu irc client?
<Macen_> lol
<Xsploit> now what? :s
<Macen_> Xsploit: HELLO
<Xsploit> lo mace
<todz> Macen_>: xchat ?
<hiptobecubic> gordonjcp, i don't want rhythmbox to try to access my ipod at all
<Xsploit> i just booted into ubuntu
<TiObUeNo> now what are?
<gordonjcp> Macen_: xchat for gui stuff, or irssi + screen for the more hardcore ;-)
<Xsploit> now tell me some cool shit to do
<Xsploit> :p
<FuzzyFox0> how do i fix ubuntu so that i have a decent screen rezolution and internet access using wireless
<FloodBot2> Xsploit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Gin: Because Gutsy has already been released.  Supported releases do not mean that the packages will be kept up to date, only means that security patches will be released.
<dury> douye: it doesn't launch
<Macen_> Macen_: E_mE: what do you use for ubuntu irc?
<TiObUeNo> :c
<Macen_> how helpful am i
<ramukmar> hiptobecubic: you can stop rhythmbox from launching when you connect an ipod, not sure if that's exactly what you want
<gordonjcp> FuzzyFox0: adjust the screen resolution to suit your monitor, and enable your wifi
<FuzzyFox0> it not working
<hiptobecubic> gordonjcp, if it's open and i mount my ipod rhythmbox tries to search it for playable files and finds all kinds of things because i use rockbox instead of itunes
<FuzzyFox0> that my prob
<douye> dury: what doesnt? the package installer or xmms itself ?
<TiObUeNo> Can you speak in russo
<TiObUeNo> ?¿?¿
<hiptobecubic> gordonjcp, no i figured that one out :D   now i want the ipod not to appear on the left under "source"
<gordonjcp> FuzzyFox0: try to be a bit more specific ;-)
<dury> douye: sorry ... the xmms itself
<FuzzyFox0> screen res max seems to be 800x600 and i can find no wireless option in the network bit
<Gin> Pici: but it seems I am getting also not-security related updates. :\
<gnubie> FuzzyFox0,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto  you might find an answer here
<Gin> but yet, there is no update from ff3-b4 to ff3-b5
<Pici> Gin: Then that package has not been updated in backports.
<hiptobecubic> gordonjcp, or is there a way i can rebuild the itunes style database so it doesn't take forever searching everything?
<douye> dury: it just wont start or do you get a error ?
<FuzzyFox0> gnubie: and the wireless?
<hiptobecubic> gordonjcp, just the database files
<ramukmar> hiptobecubic: you can disable the ipod plugin in rhythmbox...that should stop it i guess
<gordonjcp> hiptobecubic: you can stop rhythmbox launching when you plug an ipod in
<gordonjcp> ramukmar: yea, that too
<hiptobecubic> ramukmar, i tried that and it had no effect on anything.
<Gin> Pici: are you Mark Shuttleworth?
<rinaldi_> hi, is there any good hardware benchmarking tools like 3dmark?
<dury> douye: I've typed on terminal as well and it said bash: xmms: command not found
<Pici> Gin: What? No.
<ramukmar> hiptobecubic: meh, rhythmbox is acting stubborn eh? ;)
<hiptobecubic> gordonjcp, yeah i did that and now it doesn't open. which is good. but if it is open and there is an ipod it starts searching
<ramukmar> hiptobecubic: starts searching even after you disable the plugin? weird
<gordonjcp> hiptobecubic: hm, don't know then
<douye> dury: hmm weird, try reinstalling it
<krupa^> hey, i got a cable tv and im intersted to broadcast it with stream media.. is that posibble? with what software?
<gordonjcp> dury: use audacity
<Gin> krupa^: with vlc
<hiptobecubic> gordonjcp, ramukmar, as i understand it, Rhythmbox will use the itunes.db file if it's there, but i don't know how to make one
<douye> gordonjcp: if he wants to use xmms, let him it works fine here
<gordonjcp> dury: sorry, audacious
<gordonjcp> douye: xmms is dead
<rsk> gordonjcp: xmms is not dead
<rsk> it had a recent release and cvs has activity
<rsk> please dont spread lies
<douye> gordonjcp, so? if he wants it.. tell him how to get it working not that he should use something else
<ubud> how to change the xsane scanning device
<FuzzyFox0> gnubie: what about my internet though
<krupa^> is that live stream?
<krupa^> i got a channel and i want to stream it
<gordonjcp> rsk: three years between releases and the last release six months ago?
<rsk> here is howto install xmms http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<krupa^> so ill able to see while im not at home
<gnubie> FuzzyFox0,  I don't do wireless ...
<ubud> xsane detect wrong scanning device. how to change it?
<FuzzyFox0> kk
<rsk> gordonjcp: it's not dead anyway.
<gordonjcp> FuzzyFox0: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<FuzzyFox0> broadcom
<slimjimflim_> does anybody know of a package that will let me log into a windows machine nvia remote desktop?
 * FuzzyFox0 looked at a sticker on his laptop
<gordonjcp> rsk: "It's not dead, it just smells that way" - with apologies to Frank Zappa
<ermac0> rdesktop
<slimjimflim_> sweet
<FuzzyFox0> gordonjcp: any ideas how fix?
<gordonjcp> FuzzyFox0: none at all
<ubud> how to select or change if xsane detect wrong scanner
<gordonjcp> FuzzyFox0: I could sit and throw random guesses out, or you could go and find out what kind of wifi card you have
<hiptobecubic> does audacious handle media libraries? or do you have to do everything with massive playlists?
<FuzzyFox0> kk
<FuzzyFox0> thanks anyhow
<gordonjcp> hiptobecubic: no, audacious is basically a modern version of xmms
<gnubie> FuzzyFox0,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<nullie> hi
<gordonjcp> gnubie: some people don't want to be helped...
<hiptobecubic> gordonjcp, i never used xmms. what does that mean? no library?
<nullie> is it possible to install ubuntu server using serial console?
<Finnish> I'm interested in analysis program "R". Is it a graphical program or?
<gordonjcp> hiptobecubic: big playlists
<ubud> I want to use xsane to scan document. but xsane detect my tv tuner card as scanner. anyone can help
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu using the CD installer. I chose the suggested option "shrinks existing NTFS on /dev/hda1". GRUB installed fine and I can boot Ubuntu (from hda5/hd(0,4)). But when I select "Windows XP" I get "Can't read ... Press Ctrl+Alt+Del" from NTLDR.
<vlt> When I restore the first 63 sectors bytes of hda (everything before hda1) Windows boots. But as soon as I create a 2nd partition (even without installing GRUB) Windows boot fails. Any idea what went wrong and how to fix it?
<hiptobecubic> gordonjcp, ok thanks
<ermac0> x multimedia system
<ubud> !xsane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<gordonjcp> vlt: the first sector contains the partition table
<Nostahl> how is the ubuntu 64 bit
<arakthor> If I add a rule to IPtables incoming to accept port 22 (for ssh) then drop others, will SSH connections still work because they are then deferred to another port (eg port 139872)
<sshock> Anyone know how to set get a public IP on my ubuntu server?  I've done it before with Comcast but now I have DSL.
<arakthor> sshock: wget http://checkip.dyndns.com
<sshock> I read something about changing my router to bridge mode, but I'm kinda lost.
<arakthor> or something like that
<gordonjcp> sshock: What exactly are you trying to do?
<sshock> I want my linux box to be my firewall / router.
<arakthor> sshock: use my method, dyndns will report the ip that you are connected through (your 'public' ip)
<sshock> It will be doing site-to-site vpn, among other things.
<vlt> gordonjcp: Yes, I completely restored the first 63 sectors, so the partition table was restored, too. There's only hda1 now and Windows boots. The size of the NTFS is actually half, so at least this part of the partitioning process worked. Now I tried to create the 2nd partition for Ubuntu manually (not touching anything else in the boot area), but Windows doens't boot. Any idea?
<Nostahl> anyone here using ubuntu 64
<sshock> arakthor: not sure if that's going to be good enough
<AtomicMongoose> iptables - strongswan    Easy.  I use Slackware for my firewalls.
<sshock> I've already got a working setup with ipsec racoon
<PKBoo> hey, I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, and I was wondering if anyone could tell me if I set up my partitions correctly?
<sshock> The problem is simply I need to connect directly to the Internet which is normal with Comcast but not Qwest.
<AtomicMongoose> I had trouble with Racoon connecting to non linux  VPNs.  Cisco, Watchguard, etc. etc don't seem to work well with it.
<AtomicMongoose> I have qwest setup in many client locations connected directly
<sshock> I'm actually connecting to cisco vpn, and it works believe it or not :)
<AtomicMongoose> you need to configure the actiontec or whatever you use for a static ip arrangement,  shutdown DHCP/NAT and you are good to go
<sshock> It's 2wire
<AtomicMongoose> there's extensive documention on qwests site for that.
<gordonjcp> vlt: not really, but restoring the first 63 sectors will splat your newly-created partition table ;-)
<sshock> I found a page that tells how to make it work in "bridge" mode, which I think is what I need to do, but then after that I'm lost.
<gordonjcp> PKBoo: do they work?
<jaffarkelshac> i clicked a link in firefox and got misteriously logged off, how do i find out what happened
<dury> could anyone help to install xmms, please... I'm doing my best and I can't :(
<dury> what's the url to paste?
<sshock> I think what I want is to run a PPPoE client on my linux server.
<AtomicMongoose> XMMS is a near dead project
<AtomicMongoose> if you want a MP3/OGG/ player  Amarok is your baby
<Chrysalis> how do i make the thumb (back/forward) mouse buttons work in everything, not just firefox? ive spent all night trying to get this to work but all the walkthroughs are about getting them to work in general and nothing about if they are working only in firefox
<vlt> gordonjcp: Yes, sure. Now windows boots and uses the smaller NTFS on the full size hda1. I wanted to create hda2 to access the installed Ubuntu again, but then windows doesn't boot anymore.
<AtomicMongoose> I loved XMMS   but..  that's life
<jaffarkelshac> banshee is music player, looks simple and straight forward
<Zombocom> my
<Zombocom> my package list won't update
<gordonjcp> vlt: maybe googling for "ubuntu dual boot" will point you in the right direction
<Zombocom> it only shows me what's installed
<vlt> Is there anyone who installed Ubuntu by shrinking an existing NTFS partition who can confirm that this worked?
<sshock> Hmm, right now my router uses pppoa, but I wonder if pppoe will work too...
<Zombocom> vlt I have
<Zombocom> vlt what's up?
<jaffarkelshac> sshock: it wont work unless you want to change isp
<vlt> Zombocom: Does Windows still bott?
<AtomicMongoose> I have shrunk many an NTFS partition but not in the ubuntu setup,  you might try using knoppix and qparted or parted to do that
<vlt> boot?
<Kl4m> AtomicMongoose: xmms --> audacious
<douye> vlt: i have kinda, i just made a free space thing and did the standard partition option after it
<sshock> hmm, I could buy an ATM card?  That sounds harder though...
<Zombocom> vlt yes, the GRUB bootloader allows you to select it on startup, I reccomend shrinking the volume in windows to prevent damage to the ntfs partition though
<vlt> douye, Zombocom: Hmmmm, my Windows won't start anymore. Only if I restore the original partiton table.
<douye> vlt, then you must have done something wrong.. :/ as mine still boots perfectly
<Zombocom> douye did you edit the partition table in linux or windows
<Zombocom> and vlt do you have grub installed
<douye> zombocom, vlt: in the linux installer
<ben__> anyone know how to add a network on x-chat
<AtomicMongoose> x-chat  network list
<ben__> wwhere
<Eulex> perhaps the "Add" button?
<Zombocom> I seriously need help guys
<AtomicMongoose> ctrl-s works too Ben
<Eulex> (in the network list)
<Zombocom> the package list is broken
<Zombocom> like synaptic updated the list of packages to nothing
<AtomicMongoose> click add,.  rename  the New Network
<AtomicMongoose> fill i the blanks
<vlt> Zombocom: I had it installed, saw the boot menu. Ubuntu started fine, but Windows not. After restoring the first 63 sectors of the hd (erasing GRUB and the other partitions from the table) Windows boots.
<ben__> i see the network list but the network i want (irc.gnome.org) isnt there
<sshoc1> hmm, I just switched my router to PPPoE and it's still working.
<ben__> i cant find any way to add one
<sshoc1> So do I switch my router to bridge mode, then on my linux box I run pppoe client or something?
<AtomicMongoose> the interface is sort of.. stupid.  it don't save changes unless you tab through everything
<Zombocom> ah vlt there is a chance when editing the ntfs partition that it gets damaged
<Kl4m> Zombocom: did you filter the package list?
<AtomicMongoose> look for something call  New Network in the networks list, I bet your setup is there
<Zombocom> Kl4m no clue what that means
<douye> zombocom: you checked your settings of the synaptic ?
<Zombocom> douye hold on
<Kl4m> Zombocom: in synaptic there are buttons bottom left to filter the packages by state
<vlt> Zombocom: But it doesn't seem to be damaged. When I recreate hda1 as the only (large) partition, Windows runs fine.
<ringer> can anyone suggest a good icon set? something that would go well with an all white theme
<TheOV> i have this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4964937
<Zombocom> oh poo
<Zombocom> hold on
<sshoc1> When I use pppoe is my interface going to be called something like ppp0, or will it still be eth0 ?
<Zombocom> lemme get a pastebin for the error message I just recieved
<dury> anyway
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to install pygtk but failing, can anyone walk  me through it?
<AtomicMongoose> ppp should give you a ppp0 type interface
<sshoc1> ok, thx
<Zombocom> Kl4m, douye: this is the error message I recieve when trying to update the package list: http://pastebin.ca/1019187
<pdlnhrd> whast is the best way to update 6.04 to 8.04?   do i need to go through all the upgrades to get there?
<TheOV> My ADSL connection used to work in Ubuntu no problem, but now it's not working at all. My network adapter connects directly to the ADSL modem (no router). Even the live CD doesn't connect, so I don't think it's a problem with my configuration. I have openSuSE and Windows XP installed as well as Ubuntu, and they both connect no problem. Sometimes in Ubuntu it spontaneously connects, but normally it doesn't. I try dhclient, but it always ends without co
<dury> in 7.04 it was the cube desktop running in 8.04 it's different and now does't run. anyone can walk me through, please
<needbeer> http://www.dasdeutschlandspiel.de/index.php?page=beg.php&id=4410
<douye> dury: you mean the beryl/compiz-fusion ?
<Kl4m> Zombocom: Maybe synaptic/apt uses a proxy. Check the network tab in preferences if you want to connect directly
<dury> douye : compiz-fusion
<ben345> anyone know of a gtk irc channel
<ben345> or development
<Eulex> ben345, it's on irc.gnome.org, #gtk+ I believe
<ben345> gtk+ ah
<Aspirino> sera a tutti, ho un piccolissimo problema. Con Compiz-Fusion attivo, quando ridimensione le finestre, resta sui bordi una riga blu (il colore che assume la finestra durante il ridimensionamento).
<Eulex> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Zombocom> Kl4m it says direct connection, I can take a screenshot and everything
<TheOV> ben345: there's #gtk+ here on freenode as well
<Eulex> but it's much smaller.
<needbeer> http://www.dasdeutschlandspiel.de/index.php?page=beg.php&id=4410
<pdlnhrd> can anyone give advice on upgrading 6.04 to 8.04 ?
<douye> dury: you selected the effects at system->preferences->visual settings or something? (dunno the english options as i got dutch :P)
<TheOV> pdlnhrd: use update-manager
<pdlnhrd> TheOV:  it failes
<TheOV> is it 6.04 or 6.06?
<Zombocom> Kl4m this happened last time I tried to install anon-proxy too
<Kl4m> pdlnhrd: first upgrade 6.04 to 6.10 then 6.10 to 8.04, using those instructions:
<Kl4m> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<vlt> Kl4m: There's no 6.04
<pdlnhrd> The error i am getting is that it could not initiate dbus
<Zombocom> Kl4m anon-proxy changes some setting somewhere where I don't know where it is to direct apt through localhost, then the program just doesn't work, I just tried uninstalling it to restore the original settings but nothing was fixed and I think I'm in a worse situation as a result
<Kl4m> vlt, pdlnhrd, 6.06 that is
<pdlnhrd> Kl4m:  yes i just realized that
<vlt> I thought upgrading LTS->LTS was possible ...
<sportman1280_> i was just curious as to why apport was disabled by default in hardy
<TheOV> Zombocom: try apt-get remove [package] --purge
<fbc> What is the easiest way to setup and encrypted filesystem? What package should I use?
<Arrick> hey all, anyone know of a mirror that downloads faster then 54kbps?
<nullie> vlt, it is not possible?
<pdlnhrd> it doesn't doesn't get me past the dbus error
<fbc> ls
<gordonjcp> Arrick: if you poke about in the settings for synaptic, it will give you the option to find the best mirror
<TheOV> Arrick: go to administration -> software sources -> select server
<gordonjcp> TheOV: that's the one
<Arrick> gordonjcp, im talking about downloading the install disk, not updates
<gordonjcp> Arrick: ah
<dury> douye : it's System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<gordonjcp> Arrick: then pick one that's geographically closest
<douye> dury: ah k :) changed it there ?
<gordonjcp> Arrick: if you see one that's associated with your ISP, that's the one to go for
<Arrick> gordonjcp, the closest ones are all -12kbps
<Zombocom> TheOV it removed all related packages but nothing changed, I'm still without a package list
<Arrick> 24.5 hours to download a 599mb cd
<gordonjcp> Arrick: maybe you're just on a rubbish connection
<Arrick> not where I am
<slackpipe> Arrick: can you not use the torrent?
<Arrick> slackd00d, I didnt see one available
<Kl4m> Zombocom: would you have a file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d related to your whatever proxy?
<needbeer> http://www.dasdeutschlandspiel.de/index.php?page=beg.php&id=4410
<slackpipe> arrick: i think they are at the bottom of the download page...sec i'll get a link
<TheOV> Kl4m: that didn't work last time i tried
<ubud> !xsane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Zombocom> Kl4m I don't see anything with the word proxy in it in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<TheOV> Zombocom: i wasn't able to before either
<slackpipe> arrick: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ on the bottom of the page
<Morph3us> hi.. i need support.. i have ubuntu hardy.. my graphical session has closed several times.. how can i detect the error?
<TheOV> Zombocom: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-get
<nullie> Morph3us, read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Zombocom> TheOV thanks
<TheOV> and sudo apt-get autoremove --purge anon-proxy
<TheOV> can anyone help with my problem?
<Zombocom> TheOV what's your problem?
<nate_> anyone familiar with compiz-fuzion and emerald?
<TheOV> My ADSL connection used to work in Ubuntu no problem, but now it's not working at all. My network adapter connects directly to the ADSL modem (no router). Even the live CD doesn't connect, so I don't think it's a problem with my configuration. I have openSuSE and Windows XP installed as well as Ubuntu, and they both connect no problem. Sometimes in Ubuntu it spontaneously connects, but normally it doesn't. I try dhclient, but it always ends without co
<Rippofunk> stbain: I compiled php4 from source and it seems to work, it was a pain in the a#$ but it works
<Kl4m> #compiz-fusion
<stbain> Rippofunk: nice
<sa125> need help - my hardy freezes after the login screen. How can I see what's causing the problem?
<Rippofunk> stbain: again though thanks for your help
<stbain> Rippofunk: glad I could be of assistance. Don't forget to write up your disclaimer/release of liability.
<Rippofunk> stbain: I will consider it if their business model seems to need it, ie they blame everyone else
<Arrick> thanks slackpipe thats the quickest connection, although I dont see how the iso went from 599 mb to 425 just by using a torrent
<nate_> compiz 0.6.1
<ENeGMA> are there any reports/solutions about crashing issues with 8.04?
<stbain> Rippofunk: if nothing else, use it as a tool drive home the fact that their beloved PHP4 is no longer a viable solution.
<ENeGMA> ever since I've upgraded from 7.10 my computer has been locking up constantly
<Xsploit_> hey
<Xsploit_> so im using wubi, can i access my windows files ?
<slackpipe> ENeGMA: does firefox crap out first and stop opening, and then terminal and then a total system freeze?
<MindSpark> why doesn't chmod a-w work on ubuntu ?
<ENeGMA> sometimes
<ENeGMA> but not as often recently
<Zombocom> TheOV, Kl4m: didn't work and TheOV I have no idea about your problem, sorry
<ENeGMA> and not always
<MindSpark> I tried writing a new /etc/resolv.conf and it keeps being changed by dhcp I am guessing
<gordonjcp> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ENeGMA> sometimes it just freezes when left idle for a while
<Rippofunk> stbain: yeah i hope so, it would be a fun project to migrate
<nate_> I'm having a problem with Emerald, and i've been researching for this a while... anytime I maximize a window, the titlebar becomes a solid white
<gordonjcp> Rippofunk: no-one should be using php4 any more
<gordonjcp> Rippofunk: come to that, no-one should be using php any more
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<koheleth> how do I change to the slab menu?
<Zombocom> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<koheleth> !slab
<ubottu> Factoid slab not found
<mattster> any ideas on why my headphones don't work in hardy-server.  alsamixer looks fine
<Zombocom> http://pastebin.ca/1019187 <- still not fix'd
<koheleth> how do I change to the slab menu?
<Zombocom> koheleth what is this slab menu you speak of
<Zombocom> where is the slab
<koheleth> the slab menu, what else would you call it
<koheleth> for choosing apps
<Zombocom> ah
<vegas_> hi all
<Zombocom> http://pastebin.ca/1019187
<ermac0> lear
<ermac0> lear
<Morph3us> nullie, while i was looking my xorg.log the xorg restarted itself again.. i am using an ATI Radeon X1270
<sadiel> Hello guys. I have just installed a Creative Audigy SE in my Ubuntu 8.04 box. I have already disabled the integretad sound chip in my motherboard, but I can't get no sound yet. What should I do in order to have ubuntu use my newly installed sound card?
<koheleth> http://news.opensuse.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/gnome-slab.png  this
<nullie> Morph3us, try doing that from console
<Morph3us> nullie, i was doing that from console
<TheOV> sadiel: i have an audigy se too
<nullie> Morph3us, and?
<tim167> hi, can anyone help me install ubuntu to boot from a usb key, I get the login window, but after that it hangs at an empty desktop...any ideas ?
<nullie> Morph3us, what's wrong?
<TheOV> go in to system -> preferences  -> sound
<European-African> hey, I downloaded the 7.10 alternative iso, but my cd burner is broken. Does anyone know of a method of mounting the iso and then booting into it as if it where running of a cd?
<Daisuke_Laptop> no can do
<Morph3us> nullie, i don't know what's wrong.. (i am newbie)
<Slart> European-African: I don't think it's possible
<koheleth> does no one know how to get the slab menu as stadard then?
<koheleth> must be there somewhere
<gordonjcp> European-African: dd it to a USB stick?
<tim167> what does "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot" mean ?
<TheOV> sadiel: in system -> preferences -> sound, and it should show up as CA0106 or something
<gordonjcp> koheleth: what's a "slab menu"?
<koheleth> http://news.opensuse.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/gnome-slab.png
<koheleth> that
<European-African>  gordonjcp: what, the contents of the iso?
<gordonjcp> tim167: it means just what it says
<Philh> tim167, it means the machine wasn't hibernated and it's booting normally
<gordonjcp> European-African: the actual iso itself
<European-African> and then
<sadiel> TheOV: thanks, gonna tweak with that!
<piju_> hello, can i ask something ?
<Ali_ix> koheleth: install gimmie package, and add it to gnoem-bar
<Tyczek> can you tell me which version of rtorrent is in hardy?
<Philh> piju_, no
<European-African> gordonjcp: and then
<gordonjcp> tim167: there isn't a resume image, so the kernel is booting normally
<TheOV> sadiel: also, you can apt-get install alsaconf-gtk, and then it will show up in the preferences menu as "Default Sound Card", and then you can select the card from a dropdown menu
<gordonjcp> European-African: and then boot off it
<tim167>  Philh: but it doesnt load the desktop, it stays empty
<gordonjcp> !ask | piju_
<ubottu> piju_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vandeilson> oii
<piju_> Philh; ok
<Ali_ix> koheleth: it is similar: http://beatniksoftware.com/gimmie/Main_Page
<sadiel> Thanks a lot TheOV
<tim167> gordonjcp: its not booting really, the desktop doesnt load...
<gordonjcp> European-African: might not work, but it might be worth a shot
<Philh> tim167, that's probably unrelated to the message you're reporting
<koheleth> Ali_ix, thanks
<ramukmar> koheleth: you'll want to install gnome-main-menu, gimmie is similar but not the slab menu you're looking for
<piju_> ok, i see the difference between gutsy and hardy ?
<gordonjcp> tim167: the desktop not loading isn't the same as not booting
<European-African> ok
<piju_> why hardy use pulseaudio ?
<Morph3us> nullie, here is my xorg.0.log http://www.pastebin.ca/1019209
<koheleth> ramukmar, is it not in ubuntu then?
<ramukmar> koheleth: it is in the repos
<Morph3us> piju_, yes, hardy uses pulseaudio
 * Linxster-brb- Hi all i need help i am running Ubunt desk top on my server box i never used linux of any kind at all i need help getting php my sql apache plus a
 * Linxster-brb- t like a pc no ftp at all as of yet
<tim167> gordonjcp, ok, any idea how i can get the desktop to load ?
<koheleth> ok
<European-African> gordonjcp: how about mounting the iso and then copying the contents to the usb, then booting from it?
<piju_> Morph3us; why pulseaudio ? why not alsa ?
<Pici> Linxster-brb-: Please dont send your questions as /me actions
 * Linxster-brb- i didn't use /me sorry
<Morph3us> piju_, i don't know exactly why, i head that pulseaudio is more advanced that alsa..
<Ali_ix> Linxster-brb-:  you are using that already
<gordonjcp> European-African: you'd need to make it bootable, but that would work
<grumpygramps> Linxster-brb-: Goto System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, then go to Edit > Mark Packages by Task, and check on LAMP server, then click okay, and then apply
<piju_> Morph3us; means uses more memory than alsa ?
<TheOV> Morph3us: pulseaudio uses alsa
<European-African> gordonjcp: ok thanx
<Morph3us> thanks TheOV
<TheOV> Morph3us: pulseaudio takes care of all (or most) sound streams, and outputs them through ASLA
<TheOV> *ALSA
<TheOV> it allows multiple streams, etc.
<Xsploit> so using wubi, is there a way to get my files from windows onto ubuntu ?
<teleyinex> hi, everyone
<Morph3us> somebody here has ATI Radeon? i am having troubles with Hardy that i don't get in Gutsy
<gordonjcp> tim167: not without seeing it
<TheOV> !pulseaudio | Morph3us
<ubottu> Morph3us: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<teleyinex> I'm searching for wellknown artists in the field of free software
<teleyinex> who do you will recommend me?
<ordodk> anyone familiar with linuxmce? I am trying to get my tv card to scan for channels (I am using VDR) - when I use "scan" from dvb-utils it says that frontend0 is busy
<drivetrax> linus torvalds
<Pici> teleyinex: Try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, your question isnt related to Ubuntu support.
<teleyinex> ok
<teleyinex> sorry
<Zombocom> it's cool teleyinex
<koheleth> cant see that gimme anywhere?
<Zombocom> had to start somewhere
<Morph3us> ubottu, thanks for the info
<ubottu> Morph3us: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ironfoot_495> Hi I lost my connection to php index file can someone show me how to recover it due to upgrading my browser
<Zombocom> http://pastebin.ca/1019187
<napo> Somebody have experience with the customization of the Dapper cd installer?
<Zombocom> someone help when I tell synaptic to update the list of packages it gives me this http://pastebin.ca/1019187
<grumpygramps> Linxster-brb-: did it work?
<tim167> gordonjcp: its just an empty desktop with mouse cursor, in the terminal (ctrl+alt+1) i saw aforementioned message...
<Linxster-brb-> yes grumpygramps
<reloop> hi, i got some rkhunter warnings about files called /usr/sbin/unhide & /usr/sbin/unhide-linux26. anyone knows whats this about?
<gordonjcp> tim167: X-shaped cursor, and "tread plate" background?
<tim167> gordonjcp: no the ubuntu sandcolor and normal cursor
<gordonjcp> oh ok
<grumpygramps> Linxster-brb-: it will download and install the packages for apache, mysql, and php.  I believe the web root is /var/www/ although I think you need root access to that directory to move and edit files there
<gordonjcp> does it get as far as letting you log in?
<tim167> gordonjcp: yes this is after logging in
<gordonjcp> tim167: ok, sounds like something in your .gnome directories could be borked
<tim167> gordonjcp: i can go back to the login by doing ctrl+alt+delete, i am booting from a usb key
<gordonjcp> tim167: hrm
<gordonjcp> tim167: do you know how to make a new user from the command line?
<tim167> gordonjcp: hm never done that...
<g0tcha> hey guys, im trying to ssh to my ubuntu from a windows machine in my local network and its giving me connection refused, any idea why?
<Xsploit> so using wubi, is there a way to get my files from windows onto ubuntu ?
<kante> hey everyone!
<kante> I need a little help
<gordonjcp> g0tcha: have you got the ssh server installed?
<lic0m> !ask > kante
<gordonjcp> !ask | kante
<ubottu> kante: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<g0tcha> gordonjcp, yes, i installed it and its running
<Zombocom> !language | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<koheleth> I think what I am afetr is called uslab
<gordonjcp> Xsploit: can you see your windows drive anywhere?
<tim167> gordonjcp: useradd ?
<Zombocom> !god
<ubottu> Factoid god not found
<Xsploit> gordonjcp no, but in windows there is an ubuntu folder...
<gordonjcp> tim167: yup
<koheleth> !uslab
<ubottu> Factoid uslab not found
<koheleth> !gimme
<ubottu> Factoid gimme not found
<gordonjcp> Xsploit: in the Places menu, you might see a list of drives
<Rampage> Hi, rather silly question from me. Ubuntu DVD iso's are only available from cdimage? As I can't seem to find them on the regular download page
<Zombocom> koheleth I don't know what a slab is so I can't help you
<TheOV> koheleth: what are you trying to find?
<koheleth> Zombocom,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Slab?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=mainmenu.png
<koheleth> that
<sadiel> TheOV: what repository should I use to downlaod alsa-control? I'm on Ubuntustudio 8.04
<TheOV> it's alsaconf-gtk
<TheOV> not alsa-control
<sadiel> oh, ok
<Zombocom> TheOV your tip didn't work
<grumpygramps> Rampage: It could be a new thing, but I thought that (ignoring UbuntuStudio), Ubuntu disks were only CDs.
<napo> Somebody have experience with a customitazion of a install cd?
<TheOV> Zombocom: which one was that?
<TheOV> koheleth: aha i have that installed
<thorny_sun> how can I get this working in my hardy FF3b5: http://www.scifi.com/rewind/?sid=32850??
<TheOV> lemme see if i can remember what the package is called
<thorny_sun> any other bsg fans out there?
<koheleth> :)  and...
<Linxster-brb-> ok grumpygramps how do i go about that like i said when it comes to linux i am a retard
<kante> I need to install amarok+mp3 support on a Kubuntu 8.04 LiveCD on a machine without network. So i need to download .debs and just install them there. But I don't know which debs exactly do I need to download and how.
<TheOV> koheleth: go into the add/remove program (gnome-app-install)
<TheOV> and search for application browser
<Zombocom> TheOV
<koheleth> ok
<koheleth> ok
<Rampage> grumpygramps, Thats what I thought too until I came across http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<Zombocom> TheOV sorry for the blank post: http://pastebin.ca/1019187
<TheOV> np
<grumpygramps> Linxster-brb-: Places > Computer > Filesystem > / > var > www
<kante> I just need to download Amarok + mp3 support and dependencies as .debs, I don't know how
<marcules> hi :)
<lic0m> kante: You could try searching packages.debian.org. It will tell you what dependancies you need and give you the debs.
<kante> thanks!
<Pici> kante, lic0m: packages.ubuntu.com
<kante> sure, ubuntu
<adrian_kx> why is mozilla beta constatanly crusing when sufing heavy pages like hi5.com
<adrian_kx> ??
<grumpygramps> Rampage: huh, thanks, i didnt know about that.  And to answer your question, yes it seems that they are only available through cdimages, although putting the links on the main download page would be a good idea
<sadiel> TheOV: cant find alsaconf on synaptic, not can "sudo apt-get install alsaconf-gtk" on the terminal: "sudo apt-get install alsaconf-gtk"
<sadiel> oops, gone!
<Rampage> grumpygramps, Yes I thought so too. there are times I wish I had a dvd iso
<todz> lol
 * Rampage sets one to download
<TheOV> back
<TheOV> sorry
<sadiel> TheOV: cant find alsaconf on synaptic, not can "sudo apt-get install alsaconf-gtk" on the terminal: "sudo apt-get install alsaconf-gtk"
 * grumpygramps wishes he wasn't at work
<Zombocom> it's cool TheOV
<TheOV> Zombocom: if you said anything while it was gone, please repeat it
<thorny_sun> no bsg fans in here?  I can't believe it-- no one ever misses an episode and needs to watch them here?  but how to do it.. woah is me [http://www.scifi.com/rewind/?sid=32850]
<sadiel> me  bsg fan!
<hiptobecubic> bsg rules
<kante> btw, what package provides mp3 support?
<jdavies> !mp3 | kante
<ubottu> kante: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rampage> kante, ubuntu-restriced-extras
<Zombocom> TheOV I didn't say anything I'm trying to figure out why when anon-proxy was uninstalled the settings didn't change back like the package said it would, also I'm trying to figure out where it's telling apt to go through a proxy
<thorny_sun> sadiel: hiptobecubic: any idea how to watch the old episodes on sci fi? http://www.scifi.com/rewind/?sid=32850
<Rampage> kante, You will need to correct my typos
<Rampage> :P
<thorny_sun> I'm assuming my ff doesn't have some assumed capability
<TheOV> Zombocom: did you check the proxy settings in GNOME?
<TheOV> also check NetworkManager to make sure that there isn't any proxy set there
<Zombocom> TheOV no I didnt' where do I get to that
<TheOV> go to system -> preferences -> proxy settings
<TheOV> afaik
<Codemaster> hey guys, i have a "compromised" SSL key... is there any way to ignore the compromise? I just generated this cert a week ago or so and I really don't want to set everything back up....
<jdavies> Codemaster: you can't
<Codemaster> lovely
<sadiel> thorny_sun: why not use bittorrent to download the episodes?
<LIS> î êàê ìíîãî íàðîäó :)
<Codemaster> so i'll be removing the openssl-vulnkey thing, now
<jdavies> !libsslbug | Codemaster
<ubottu> Codemaster: A weakness has been discovered in the random number generator used by OpenSSL on Debian and Ubuntu systems. Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2 and http://mjj29.matthew.ath.cx/openssl.txt
<Eulex> Codemaster, you don't want to ignore it. the compromise means that anyone can impersonate you.
<rhcp83> hi
<Zombocom> it says direct internet connection TheOV
<Codemaster> Eulex: even if i JUST generated it?
<thorny_sun> sadiel:  if sci fi has a legal way to do it, I thought I'd try that first... but maybe it's more trouble than it's worth
<Codemaster> and it's non-public?
<jdavies> Codemaster: if you just generated it with the upgrades, no
<thorny_sun> sadiel: what bittorrent client do you use?
<tim167> when making a new user with the useradd command, how do i set its password ? i try the -p option but i cannot specify anything ?
<TheOV> Zombocom: go to the network settings in your taskbar and check there
<Codemaster> nah, i updated it a week or so ago
<Codemaster> but that sucks
<Linxster-brb-> grumpygramps apache works there was some kind of error with the mysql it didn't download or install
<thorny_sun> I used azeurus on my xp-- is there a better one on ubuntu?
<LIS> hi all
<Codemaster> i'll have to regenerate ALL of the certificates i have for OpenVPN, the SSL certs for Apache......
<jdavies> Codemaster: however, I'd still upgrade and redo it all, it's for the best I guess
<TheOV> thorny_sun: the best is deluge
<Codemaster> thorny_sun: Azureus works on Ubuntu
<Eulex> Codemaster, you're not concerned with security? why are you using ssl?
<grumpygramps> Linxster-brb-: You can try the install process again, and you can pastebin the results for our (other chatters) here
<Codemaster> jdavies: okay, thanks.. is there a way to ignore this just for a few days, at least?
<TheOV> sadiel: hmm if you go into system->preferences->sound, what are the devices available
<thorny_sun> I'm willing to try a new one-- I'll check out deluge-- thanks TheOV!
<TheOV> ktorrent-kde4 is also good
<jdavies> Codemaster: but... why?
<Zombocom> TheOV I just switched to gnome from kde, please tell me where the taskbar is?
<TheOV>  beside the clock
<Codemaster> jdavies: they want things to work for today; going to fix things tonight
<TheOV> notification area, whatever
<Linxster-brb-> ok will do
<jdavies> Codemaster: ok, your choice really
<TheOV> Zombocom: or go to system -> administration -> network
<Codemaster> yeah
<douye> whats a good video player to play mounted iso movies ?
<prakriti> i'm trying to get a wacom tablet working with inkscape
<Codemaster> ok, thanks, i guess i'll be having a fun night ahead of me :P
<prakriti> is this a good channel or should i move on?
<jdavies> Codemaster: personally I nuked all certs, keys, etc and made new ones
<Codemaster> yeah, that's my plan
<[Lowkey]> Can somebody help me with Internet DJ console? :(
<Zombocom> TheOV what am I looking for
<elementz> hi everybody
<Codemaster> jdavies: thanks for your help though :)
<TheOV> Zombocom: proxy settings
<douye> whats a good video player to play mounted iso movies ?
<TheOV> Zombocom: it might be on a tab over to the right
<prakriti> my wacom isn't showing up as an extended input device in ubuntu, any ideas?
<tim167> gordonjcp: i made a new user account using useradd, but no change, still empty desktop after logging in
<elementz> how can i share the internet i am accessing on a wlan to other computers in the network? eg i get my wlan on notebook1 and want to supply pc1 with the same internet connection via eth? what software would i need to install on notebook1 to make that possible?
<elementz> anybody got an idea?
<huiBuh> douye, vlc should do the job ( File-open directory ), totem maybe also.
<node357> prakriti, I don't know anything about them but, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<Pici> !ics | elementz
<ubottu> elementz: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<slashzul> how do you use arp to add an ip to a mac cli ?
<sadiel> TheOV: damn, Im deeply sorry, I made a mistake while connecting the speakers!
<elementz> Pici, thx much
<TheOV> haha np
<hanak> anyone can tell me how i can have fullscreen mode with virtualbox
<tim167> i get an empty desktop (light-brown + arrow cursor) after login, nothing else seems to load, any idea how to fix this ? thanks
<TheOV> sadiel: no problem at all
<douye> huibuh: cool it works with vlc, thx :)
<ferfactor> hi i want to play a dvd but totem and vlc doesn't work
<TheOV> sadiel: i have that happen all the time - my speakers get unplugged, and then i spend tons of time trying to troubleshoot\
<sadiel> TheOV: thanks a lot, and sorry for wasting your time. Sound is allrgiht now...
<colesla1> I get that same brown screen as tim167 after I restart gnome
<hanak> ferfactor: did you mount the dvd first?
<ferfactor> hanak yes!!!!
<TheOV> sadiel: are you using pulseaudio?
<Zombocom> I think I'm going to install debian
<Zombocom> or something
<hanak> Zombocom: ubuntu is debian :)
<Zombocom> I know hanak
<sadiel> TheOV: I just killed pulse audio, while tweaking around
<ferfactor> hanak i read that i have to install some packages something like medibuntu
<TheOV> Zombocom: try looking for anon-proxy stuff in /etc/
<ferfactor> i don't know
<Zombocom> ah thanks TheOV
<hanak> ferfactor:  let me check wait
<sadiel> theOV: should I permanently disable pulse audio?
<TheOV> sadiel: no
<Bridger> Does anyone know why ubuntu would freeze when trying to play a video file?
<sadiel> ok. thanls a lot TheOV :)
<tim167> anyone know what i should do if the desktop doesnt fully load? (after login i get a blank light brown screen with only a mouse cursor) ? thanks
<thorny_sun> how do I search for packages from the command line?  i.e. if I wanted to install deluge-- how could I be sure what it was called (without having to fire up synaptic->search)
<hanak> ferfactor: try in terminal sudo apt-get install mplayer
<hanak> try thisone
<Codemaster> tim167: press CTRL + ALT + F1
<hanak> gues he will install the dvd plugins
<ferfactor> hanak i have mplayer
<Eulex> thorny_sun, apt-cache search blah
<Codemaster> tim167: it'll show what it is attempting to load or such
<hanak> ferfactor:  dont work either
<thorny_sun> Eulex: thanks!
<ferfactor> yep
<TheOV> sadiel: pulseaudio is great - most things work with it, except i think Audacity, but it works around pulse
<Linxster-brb-> E:mydns-mysql:subprocess-installation script returned error exit status 1
<elementz> and another question: is there a command line tool, that can parse a single html file, and convert it to pdf?
<tim167> Codemaster: i got something with kinit not finding something but doing normal boor
<ferfactor> i read that i have to instal this package but i need something of medibuntu
<tim167> Codemaster: but someone here already said its not related
<ferfactor> libdvdcss2
<Codemaster> ah
<ferfactor> hanak this package libdvdcss2
<woyzeck> hi
<gik> iup
<ferfactor> when i used gusty some one said that i have to install some packages but now i don't remember which packages!!!!
<tim167> Codemaster: i also tried creating a new user with the useradd command, doesnt help either
<hanak> ferfactor: try to install libdvdread-dev
<elementz> anybody got a hint?
<Codemaster> tim167: hm, try looking at /var/log/syslog maybe
<ferfactor> sudo apt-get install libdvdread-dev???
<tim167> Codemaster: ok
<hanak> ferfactor: yeah
<TheOV> ferfactor: get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TheOV> ferfactor: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Huzun>  K3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK
<GaLa>  K3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK3b0lK
<Recokop_>  H2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH
<nefritis>  A0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA
<_BOMB>  A0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA0t0qA
<LigHt>  H2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH2p3kH
<||ASTERX||>  D7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD7r3kD
<FELSEFiST>  T3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT3r1gT
<Blais1> Help, I've upgraded to Heron, and now I don't have sound! :(
<F_YALAYAN_______>  H5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH5u5oH
<Recokop_>  X8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX
<GaLa>  T0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT
<||ASTERX||>  P1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP1c6oP
<kommaa> How can I open .msi files using Wine? (or is it possible)?
<LigHt>  X8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX8v8dX
<Huzun>  T0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT0k9rT
<nefritis>  C6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC
<FELSEFiST>  Z1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ1m2lZ
<F_YALAYAN_______>  Q6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ6m4dQ
<_BOMB>  C6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC6h3jC
<kommaa> sd
<kommaa> fsd
<kommaa> f
<kommaa> sd
<FloodBot2> kommaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheOV> ferfactor: ubuntu-restricted-extras gives everything for playing DVDs afaik
<TheOV> and flash, etc.
<Zombocom> wow what the HEK
<fuq> hahaha
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Pici> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Zombocom> LOL
<Zombocom> feeding trolls
<Zombocom> that was a botnet
<ferfactor> TheOV y want to play a DVD but many programs cant play it!!! i think that the DVD is restricted
<tim167> Codemaster: and "'key_file != NULL' failed"
<ferfactor> hanak i intall that package but it doesn't work :S
<TheOV> ferfactor: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<kekeme> :S
<kekeme> what was all of this
<ferfactor> TheOV yes!!!
<Zombocom> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<TheOV> hrm
<Blais1> My soundcard gives me an error when I try and autodetec "failed to connect stream: invalid argument"
<kekeme> lol :D
<Blais1> any ideas please, anyone?
<ferfactor> TheOV i installed that!!!
<nikin> hy i am runing fluxpox and non of the polkit applications work... the unlock button is grey in the apps like network-admin
<ringer> how do i change the icon of the trash can in awn?
<Linxster-brb-> anyone know how i can fix this E:mydns-mysql:subprocess-installation script returned error exit status 1
<TheOV> !medibuntu | ferfactor
<ubottu> ferfactor: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<marciofrayze> hi all
<marciofrayze> my sound stoped working since I upgraded to 8.04... its a sound blaster live. Any tips?
<fbond> Hi, if I specify a Driver in /etc/xorg.conf, that should override the auto-detected driver, right?
<ferfactor> i don't know to install medibuntu!!!!
<fbond> I can't seem to get X.org to use anything other than the vesa driver.
<nikin> fbond; wha card do you have/
<nikin> ?
<Blais1> I get the same problem marciofrayze
<fbond> nikin: I'm trying to use the openchrome
<marciofrayze> Blais1, :(
<Zombocom> TheOV I hate this, when I install a debian package the settings NEVER go away, even when I mess up wine and reinstall it's all messed up still, I have to figure out which of these returns for locate proxy is what I'm looking for, and the package is still on my computer but synaptic and others cant Install it (but I can manually!?)
<fbond> nikin: Under what circumstances would my Driver directive be overridden?
<nikin> !openchrome
<ubottu> Factoid openchrome not found
<grumpygramps> Linxster-brb-: that is out of my expertise, but if nobody can help you here, the folks over at http://www.ubuntuforums.org should be able to help you out
<marciofrayze> Zombocom, try apt-get remove --purge <package>
<tim167> can anyone help me with this : after login i get an empty desktop (only brown screen, and the mouse cursor) ? thanks
<Zombocom> marciofrayze it's already uninstalled
<nikin> fbond; not that i know of... what driver did you select?
<fbond> nikin: I don't need help with the driver itself, just with getting X.org to do what I want. :)
<TheOV> ferfactor: medibuntu isn't a package - it's a repository. add the repository using the instructions given at medibuntu.org, and then use the instructions given there to do what you need to do
<Jokka> how to take a print screan of desktop and have it saved as a picture ?
<fbond> nikin: you mean what driver did I specify in xorg.conf?
<marciofrayze> Jokka, press print screen..
<nikin> fbond: what did you use to change the value? reconfigre?
<Xtreme_Great> hi everyone
<Zombocom> I know I sound frustrated I'm just really sick and need the wine package installed, but this kept coming up
<fbond> No, I'm editing  the config by hand.
<sadiel> Hey theOV: Now i can't start the jack server. Have u had issues with that?
<TheOV> Zombocom: if you have a .deb package on your computer, do sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Jokka> <marciofrayze> where is the picture saved?
<xif> Hi. Waht's the file that runs stuff as root on startup?
<marciofrayze> Jokka, it will prompt to you
<TheOV> sadiel: are you using qjackctl/
<fbond> nikin: In the past, I've had plenty of experience dealing with xorg.conf.  Things don't seem to be working as expected now.
<ferfactor> i added medibuntu repository but i don't know hox it's works
<Xtreme_Great> I am having some problem with my HP RD346AA webcam..
<Jokka> thx. cheers mate
<xif> I installed Lighttpd on my Ubuntu workstation, and now every time I start the system up, it runs itself as root. How do I disable that?
<Xtreme_Great> where can I get the drivers for it?
<nikin> fbond: since the autoconfig or what i dont exactly know how xorg.conf works... sorry
<TheOV> ferfactor: you have to get the packages needed from it
<sadiel> TheOV: u mean the graphical interface? if that's its name, yes, I'm using it
<Linxster-brb-> ok heck on the mysql for now can any one help me get a download for unreal installed and workin
<fbond> nikin: Any idea where I might find more information on the auto-configuration?
<TheOV> sadiel: try going start, and then play
<pen> my sound notification icon and LED on the keyboard doesn't change when I press it. it happens i think after I install the linux backport to fix the other wireless LED. Anyone here using a HP laptop Pavilion knows how to fix this?
<nikin> the good old dys with full xorg.conf :(
<TheOV> sadiel: or is there an error?
<Zombocom> gaaah
<Zombocom> wtf?
<Blais1> Can anyone help me get sound working in ubuntu Heron?
<nikin> fbond: do you have your old config file around?
<Blais1> it did use to
<sadiel> TheOV: yeah, there is an error. I will copypasta it right away...
<Zombocom> REMOVING THE PACKAGE DID NOTHING
<Zombocom> IT'S STILL IN /ETC/INIT.D
<Zombocom> !caps
<ringer> pen: what model #? i have V6000 and worked perfectly out of the box
<xif> I installed Lighttpd on my Ubuntu workstation, and now every time I start the system up, it runs itself as root. How do I disable that?
<Zombocom> !allcaps | Zomocom
<ubottu> Factoid allcaps not found
<lic0m> xif: pastebin your /etc/inittab
<Zombocom> !caps | Zombocom
<TheOV> Zombocom: sudo /etc/init.d/filename stop
<fbond> nikin: This was not an upgrade.
<Pici> Zombocom: stop
<pen> ringer, mine is about dv6000 series too
<tim167> anyone know why my desktop wont load ? after login i get empty screen
<fbond> nikin: I'm testing Hardy on a board and am trying to get past 800x600.
<Jokka> macriofrayze lol thx im such a noob xD
<Pici> Zombocom: It wont say it in channel if you | yourself
<sadiel> TheOV: error is: 12:57:23.489 Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.
<nikin> fbond: i see
<pen> ringer, does your wireless LED work out of box?
<nikin> fbond: let me do a call.. one of my freds has openchrome on 8.04
<TheOV> sadiel: go to a terminal window, and do jackd -d alsa
<ringer> pen: that is weird.  my wifi and sound led's work perfectly.  which version is your laptop? i have dv6105nr
<TheOV> sadiel: i think so
<fbond> nikin: Okay, thanks.
<hanak> did somebody mannage to get msn on ubuntu?
<pen> ringer, dv6780se
<xif> lic0m: I don't have a file or directory called /etc/inittab
<ryse> anyone know if the updated openssh-server package will be going to fiesty?
<Xtreme_Great> Hi all
<Blais1> @hanak have you tried pidgin?
<TheOV> hanak: do you mean windows live messenger?
<Xtreme_Great> I am having some problem with my HP RD346AA webcam...
<hanak> TheOV: yeah
<Xtreme_Great> where can I get the drivers?
<TheOV> hanak: there's a great app called emesene (http://emesene.org)
<pen> ringer, I went the site in which the author write a series of articles for HP pavilion laptop with hardy install
<hanak> TheOV: does the audio and video works?
<Pici> !webcam | Xtreme_Great
<ubottu> Xtreme_Great: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hanak> TheOV: at the moment i try trough vmware :)
<pen> ringer, I remember in one of the sections he suggest to install the backport to fix the wireless LED
<Xtreme_Great> ubottu: thanks.. :)
<ubottu> Factoid thanks.. :) not found
<ringer> pen: does your sound work? or is it just the led?
<pen> ringer, it did fix it, but my sound led is not working
<TheOV> hanak: try aMSN
<pen> ringer, just LED
<TheOV> hanak: that has video and audio
<ringer> pen: after you fixed the wifi led did you reboot your machine?
<hanak> TheOV: oh diddet know that gonne try it
<hanak> thanks
<pen> ringer, I have rebooted many time after I install the package
<pen> ringer, it still
<lic0m> xif: come in #grennge, I'll try and help
<hanak> the new ubuntu is really great :)
<pen> ringer, for sound LED I mean the mute button
<Zombocom> this is frustrating me, I don't have the package installed but everything it installed is Still there
<pen> ringer, if I press and sound mute it doesn't turn yellow
<ringer> pen: and everything else works fine, touchpad on/off switcher?
<pen> ringer, yes
<xif> lic0m: OK, I'm there :)
<arooni-mobile> help!  with my t61 running hardy, sound works *for awhile* when i boot it up........ but after awhile, it stops working, and the only way i can get it working is restart the laptop..... any ideas on getting it working?
<Zombocom> should I reinstall the package so I can purge it?
<ringer> pen: let me take a look
<g0tcha> guys, why am i getting connection refused when i "ssh localhost" when ssh is running?
<pen> ringer, k
<TheOV> Zombocom: yeah
<TheOV> if you can
<bombuxp> is there an easy way to make drives mount before you try to access them? (the hard drive only show on desktop after being clicked in "places") Any links to files on the hd have to be clicked twice. (only on first access though)
<sadiel> TheOV: jack is running now, but somehow qsynth (used for midi playback) is not working. By the way, have u been able to load soundfonts into yout Audigy and use them for midi playback?
<joschan> Hi, how can I activate new entries that I added to the /etc/services file?
<grumpygramps> bombuxp: you can add the drives to /etc/fstab
<Vulcanius> I recently installed postfix skipped configuration. When I go back to work on it using dpkg-reconfigure postfix the configuration screen comes up but the text is all garbled. When I use my arrow keys to highlight the different options they return to normal however. Is this a problem with my client or something I can change in a configuration file somewhere?
<[Lowkey]> Could somebody help me play music in Internet DJ Console? :(
<pen> ringer, this is the package I installed just for your information
<pen> ringer, linux-backports-modules-hardy-generic
<TheOV> sadiel: get fluid-soundfonts-gm and fluid-soundfonts-gs
<grumpygramps> bombuxp: if you add the drives to /etc/fstab, they will be mounted on bootup
<TheOV> sadiel: those are the soundfonts available for ubuntu
<pen> ringer, this fixed my wireless LED, but messed up my sound LED
<TheOV> and they work
<bombuxp> grumpygramps: I didn't try that because I assumed they already were.
<tim167> when i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it ONLY configures my keyboard, how come ?
<bombuxp> I thought that was why they showed up in places in the first place
<ringer> pen: and your sound led worked perfectly before the wireless fix?
<bombuxp> I'll try that then
<ringer> pen: try uninstalling that package and taking a look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83789
<grumpygramps> bombuxp: i think they just autoconfig themselves if they arent in /etc/fstab
<aetherglow> Anyone have a sec to help me with boot parameters for an install?
<Xsploit> so using wubi, is there a way to get my files from windows onto ubuntu ?
<grumpygramps> bombuxp: which means that if you mount the drives "normally", then /etc/mtab will have the proper entries for your drives, so you can copy/paste into /etc/fstab
<Xcell> tim167:  did you allow it to fix itself in recovery?
<ringer> pen: i have to take off now, but im sure there are about a hundred other people in here that know more about this than me. Good luck with fixing the LED!
<tim167> Xcell: how do i do that ?
<nikin> fbond: are you using the binary driver? bythgeaway what does X say if you try to start it with the openchrome driver?
<pen> ringer, alright, thx for the link
<[Lowkey]> Could somebody help me play music in Internet DJ Console?
<bombuxp> it's not in mtab even though I can access it
<Xcell> tim167:  when you reboot..keep hitting the escape button...this will allow you to go to recovery kernel...once in there do the prompt..and it will ask if you want to fix (X)
<sadiel> TheOV: I have already a lot of soundfont banks. I use to use them running jack and qsynth. Seems not to be working right now, so I got to either fix the qsynth issues or upload the soundfonts directy to the sound card and use the sound card for midi Playback. Have you been able to use the Audigy for "hardware" midi playback (not software emulated one, like using Timidity or Qsynth). If not, I guess I will just have to find the way to fix Qsynth...
<arooni-mobile> help!  with my t61 running hardy, sound works *for awhile* when i boot it up........ but after awhile, it stops working, and the only way i can get it working is restart the laptop..... any ideas on getting it working?
<aetherglow> Anyone have a sec to help me with boot parameters for an install?
<tim167> Xcell, actually i suspect my problem has nothing to do with X, but ill try
<bombuxp> any idea what happened to the old disk manager that came in previous releases? (was that pysdm?)
<TheOV> i use timidity++
<Xcell> ok tim167 it may help tho,,,but what video card do you have
<TheOV> * sadiel: i use timidity
<tim167> Xcell: nvidia, dont know exactly which
<fbond> nikin: I'm trying to use openchrome.  It comes with the distribution.
<fbond> nikin: X silently uses the vesa driver when I try to tell it to use openchrome.
<sadiel> Thanks a lot TheOV!
<tim167> Xcell: trying "xfix" now...
<nikin> fbond... did you try the reconfigrue?
<luigi_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<grumpygramps> bombuxp: i have no idea...
<Xcell> ok hang on a min tim167 ill private you a link....read it carefully..and when your done with such said link..install nvidia settings manager in the repros
<AngryElf> how do I delete all gedit preferences and plugin choices etc and basically start from scratch? -- I tried backing up .gnome2/gedit* but that didn't work
<nikin> fbond: as far as i know that turns off any overriding or updateing features :P not sure tho
<AngryElf> that'd be ~/.gnome2/gedit*
<fbond> nikin: hmm...
<TheOV> Zombocom: did you fix it?
<aetherglow> Anyone have a sec to help me with boot parameters for an install?
<Vlet> AngryElf: I assume you backed up then deleted the original, right
<AngryElf> Vlet: yes
<bombuxp> whats a fseblk? (I found my ntfs drive in mtab)
<AngryElf> Vlet: it kinda worked, but didn't change my theme prefs back to normal or undo my plugin selections/settings
<Vlet> AngryElf: perhaps use the gconfeditor and look around
<TheOV> Can anyone help with this? My ADSL connection used to work in Ubuntu no problem, but now it's not working at all. My network adapter connects directly to the ADSL modem (no router). Even the live CD doesn't connect, so I don't think it's a problem with my configuration. I have openSuSE and Windows XP installed as well as Ubuntu, and they both connect no problem. Sometimes in Ubuntu it spontaneously connects, but normally it doesn't. I try dhclient, bu
<Linxster-brb-> i have a unreal3.2.7.tar.gz program i need to install and get working how do i go about that i know nothing about linux at all
<grumpygramps> Linxster-brb-: is that a game?
<aetherglow> Anyone have a sec to help me with boot parameters for an install?
<corvus> join #kubuntu-fr
<AngryElf> Vlet: there's some stuff in there but no delete button :(
<pedervl> My EXT3 home partition works in linux but not in windows (I'm using ext2 ifs-driver for windows). In windows it says it's not formatted, even though it worked earlier. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<TheOV> aetherglow: what do you mean by that?
<Linxster-brb-> no it for running a chay site grumpygramps
<superkuh> I'm on Hardy 8.04 64bit compiling some C code and trying to use the generic kernel headers' as per (#include <asm/io.h>), but every time I do the header mentioned is not found. Now I know it's in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16/include/asm-x86/ . What I am asking, is, what are the steps to removing and reinstalling the kernel source headers?
<Vlet> AngryElf: try right-click
<pppoe_dude> hi. anything special i need to do to enable v4l2 for my webcam?
<Linxster-brb-> a hosting program grumpygramps for chat sites
<alsadk10> what i must install to run .bin files?
<author40> to  Linxster-brb: just go to this program make a right click with your mouse and choose unzip at option
<aetherglow> TheOV: At the install prompt in the HH alternate CD nothing happens when I select Install Ubuntu. I remember last time I installed on this machine "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi acpi=off" worked as boot parameters, but not this time
<TheOV> pppoe_dude: go to system->preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector, and under video, select v4l2
<grumpygramps> well, the .tar.gz means it is a compressed tarball (just a compressed folder), so you should be able to right click on it and extract it
<pppoe_dude> TheOV, is that also for gutsy?
<grumpygramps> Linxster-brb-: well, the .tar.gz means it is a compressed tarball (just a compressed folder), so you should be able to right click on it and extract it
<bombuxp> /dev/sda1 /media/disk ntfs defaults 0  0  <- Does Defaults make this read only?
<geremy> could anybody tell me how to get boost.python working?
<TheOV> pppoe_dude: as far as i know
<pppoe_dude> TheOV, oh ok coz i can't find it
<TheOV> pppoe_dude: although for me it used v4l2 automatically
<superkuh> bombuxp: Yes. ntfs is only read-only. ntfs-3g isn't.
<dragan> hi
<TheOV> pppoe_dude: what exactly is your problem/
<aetherglow> TheOV: At the install prompt in the HH alternate CD nothing happens when I select Install Ubuntu. I remember last time I installed on this machine "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi acpi=off" worked as boot parameters, but not this time
<pppoe_dude> well i'm trying to fix my webcam for use in ekiga. it works fine with cheese, camorama, but shows a cropped inmage in ekiga, TheOV
<geremy> could anybody tell me how to get boost.python working?
<TheOV> aetherglow: is there a motherboard BIOS setting that would fix that?
<ironfoot_495> Hi: Can some help me to fix why php does not come up in either the Browser or screem?
<TheOV> aetherglow: (assuming it's a problem with apic/acpi)
<aetherglow> TheOV: Nope, unfortunately not
<aetherglow> But ot worked once before
<TheOV> aetherglow: so what do you mean by "nothing happens"?
<bombuxp> superkuh: are you sure? I was saving able to save games when the drive was automounted by gnome, would it have used ntfs-3g then?
<dragan> my toshiba P200D-11L bluetooth dont work any help
<dragan> my toshiba P200D-11L bluetooth dont work any help
<AngryElf> the reason I ask about resetting gedit is because alt-1 doesn't select the first tab, although alt-2,3, etc all work fine
<bombuxp> I got that line from pysdm
<aetherglow> TheOV: Just that: Nothing. The CD drive locks for a sec, then nothing. Stays at the install screen
<superkuh> bombuxp: If in /etc/fstab it says 'ntfs' and not 'ntfs-3g' it is read-only.
<superkuh> bombuxp: So, yes, I am sure.
<bombuxp> k
<TheOV> aetherglow: have you tried each of the options individually?
<bombuxp> can anything bad happen from using ntfs-3g without user stupidity being involved?
<aetherglow> TheOV: I did, yeah. Pretty weird that it worked last time but not now...
<TheOV> aetherglow: maybe try reburning the cd at a lower speed
<superkuh> bombuxp: It's pretty well stable now.
<Linxster-brb-> ok grumpygramps i did that and looked at the read me file is says i need to run make install how do i go about that
<Vlet> bombuxp: I believe 3g is now considered stable
<aetherglow> I did, 4x
<aetherglow> THis is the same CD that worked last time though
<riotkittie> arrgh.
<xsd> if i do iptables-restore <rules.txt they are instantly applied? do i need to restart the service?
<bombuxp> superkuh, vlet: thanks
<dragan> any help abouth bluetooth???
<geremy> xsd: no, should just apply
<Xcell> aetherglow: is it in a different drive?
<pppoe_dude> TheOV, never mind i thinki this is an ekiga issue
<aetherglow> Nope, same lappy, same drive, same disk, same parameters. Only diff is that XP is now on a partition since I am in the process of installing dual-boot, but that should not affect this
<Xcell> oh, ok
<Vlet> xsd: afaik, it's immediate
<grumpygramps> Linxster-brb-: Applications > Accessories > Terminal    at this point you should probably learn a few bash commands: http://www.ss64.com/bash/   cd changes directories (folders), so change to the unpacked directory, then simply "./make" and then "./make install"
<TheOV> pppoe_dude: yeah i've had probs with ekiga and my webcam
<pen> anyone here using HP pavilion laptop? I have the problem with the display of the mute sound LED on the keyboard incorrectly. No matter how many times I press it will just stay in blue. The sound works. And also if I try to change the volume from the sensible button the display wouldn't change
<geremy> pen: i am
<TheOV> aetherglow: hrm i have no idea
<pen> geremy, do you have the problem I describe?
<bilbo> !ciao
<ubottu> Factoid ciao not found
<bilbo> !chat
<geremy> pen: which pavilion?
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<aetherglow> TheOV: Yeah, it's weird as hell. You know any sites that go over boot parameters in detail?
<pen> geremy, dv6000 series
<bilbo> ciao
<bilbo> !chat
<geremy> pen: dv9000 here, no such problem
<pen> geremy, althought I believe there is no big difference
<ArthurArchnix> I can't seem to get my synaptics mouse drive to work... what's the module called, maybe I accidentally blacklisted it...?
<pen> geremy, hm
<tonyyarusso> Say, I know I can use things like mondo/mindi and partimage to clone an Ubuntu installation, but can I use them from a Live CD or something to clone Windows systems as well?
<geremy> pen: your mute led doesnt work or the mute button doesnt work or theyre out of sync?
<pen> geremy, mute led doesn't work
<pen> geremy, it did the job perfectly to mute and unmute the sound
<Soopa> hey gang
<Xcell> hey
<geremy> pen: i had an issue with the led for my wireless card not reporting properly, let me see if I can't find out how i got that fixed
<pen> geremy, I fixed that by install linux backport for the wireless LED
<Soopa> I just added a new hard drive (that was liberated from an old iMac) to this Ubuntu box... can someone point me to a tutorial on how to format/use the new drive?
<pen> geremy, and probably that package messed up sound LED?
<pppoe_dude> TheOV, it seems it's actually a driver issue (gspca) and not ekiga now...
<Vlet> Soopa: hit alt-f2 and type: gksu gparted
<geremy> pen: maybe.... did it work properly before?
<TheOV> pppoe_dude: ok
<pedervl> My EXT3 home partition works in linux but not in windows (I'm using ext2 ifs-driver for windows). In windows it says it's not formatted, even though it worked earlier. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<pen> geremy, if I remember correctly, the sound was working and wireless wasn't working
<geremy> pen: sounds like a culprit
<Soopa> Vlet: gksu command not found
<Secifelam> bonsoir
<pen> geremy, I'm not sure whether sound led started acting strange after I install the package
<Soopa> I'm using Ubuntu server
<Secifelam> oups
<Soopa> so I'll need to do it on the command line
<Secifelam> hi
<Xsploit> so using wubi, is there a way to get my files from windows onto ubuntu ?
<TheOV> Soopa: try parted
<Vlet> Soopa: d'oh - first, open your add/remove software tool and search for gparted and install it, then do it
<geremy> pen: let me rephrase: sounds like a possible culprit
<Terrasque> Soopa: sudo cfdisk /dev/<hd>
<wuxia> I try to play movies w/ mplayer, I get garbled mess -- how do I fix this?
<pen> geremy, I have no idea
<SecifeIam> sooo
<geremy> pen: working on it, it will take a few minutes to backtrack
<SecifeIam> how u guys doin :)
<Secifelam> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<Soopa> Terrasque: how do I know the name of the hd?
<pen> geremy, k
<skatman1744> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 8.04 and nvidia drivers, now I have nice desktop effects. Is it compiz or what is responsible for those effects?
<Terrasque> Soopa: reasoning and guesswork :)
<Secifelam> cu
<SecifeIam> nothing
<rsk> skatman1744: correct it's compiz
<SecifeIam> :)
<Xcell> wuxia:  do you have sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras...installed?
<skatman1744> Thanks, so I will google for that.
<ttkeppi> lost win (ntfs) and data (ntfs) partition from ubuntu.. they were sda1 and sda2 ...any quick spell to fix those lost partitions? -they do work under windows.they used to be automagically under the /media folder.. fstab file doesn't have them in it anymore either.
<XcelI> okay
<Xcell> lol
<XcelI> hello world
<rsk> hey
<XcelI> u guys have problems?
<world> Hi Xcell
<rsk> some =)
<XcelI> hello world
<XcelI> LOL
<wuxia> Xcell: thanks
<XcelI> i hate saying lol
<ALCAPNSTAR> •pen• have you checked this site out? http://aldeby.org/blog/
<Xcell> ok
<XcelI> like geeks
<Terrasque> Soopa: basically, all IDE disks get names hda hdb hdc hdd and so on. sata and scsi get sda sdb sdc sdd and so on. Partitions are the numbers after. So /dev/sda1 is the first partition on the first sata/scsi disk.
<Arrick> ok, I accidently downloaded the server install for the 8.* version, whats the package name to install the complete desktop package?
<pen> ALCAPNSTAR, I did, I follow the guides
<marciofrayze> skatman1744, compiz
<Terrasque> Arrick: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jaymac> Arrick: ubuntu-desktop
<Arrick> thanks
<pen> ALCAPNSTAR, I forget where I found the article where it says to install the backport to fix the wireless LED
<geremy> pen: k, do "lsmod | grep snd"
<corvus> join #ubuntu-fr
<LogiTech> i got linux ubuntu 1month ago i have used it everyday and in that time i have feeled some problems what really makes me angry...like : Music from CD,Radio,my playlist from pc hardware...it doesnt matter ...all music "STUCK`S"  for no reason...why?
<Arrick> Jaymac, Terrasque is there a way to make it where I can choose on boot if I want the desktop or just the "terminal" to run?
<pen> geremy, http://rafb.net/p/RwGjsu84.html
<Soopa> Terrasque: hmm.. these are IDE drives.. I see /dev/sda1 (that's the master drive, I think) but no /dev/hd*
<Jaymac> Arrick: not sure, never used the server version
<XcelI> XcelI
<Xcell> ya
<Nostahl> how do i get the headphone jack on my laptop to work
<XcelI> how r u
<LogiTech> Why i cannot listen music normaly without it stucking all the time???
<Arrick> Soopa, sda1 is what the newer distros call HD
<Jaymac> Arrick: you can run a terminal from gdm can't you?
<Xcell> not bad. U?
<blame> are there any log files for vino vnc server?
<XcelI> if u r not bad
<XcelI> then im not bad too
<pedervl> My EXT3 home partition works in linux but not in windows (I'm using ext2 ifs-driver for windows). In windows it says it's not formatted, even though it worked earlier. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<Xcell> ok.lol
<TheOV> ok everyone, i'm gonna go now... so good luck everyone!
<Terrasque> Soopa: check dmesg. "dmesg | less" should show everything that have happened since startup, including all disk initialization
<pen> ALCAPNSTAR, yea, now I remembered it, it's from that guide
<XcelI> thanks thorny_sun
<geremy> pen: turns out that theres an open bug on the dv1240us about this
<visik7> anyone of you use epiphany ?
<XcelI> ah
<XcelI> :D
<Vlet> Soopa: LogiTech sounds like you may need to do some research into whether or not your sound card has the proper drivers installed
<visik7> I've an epiphany process always open when all the epy windows are closed
<ALCAPNSTAR> Bug #130559
<TelnetManta> anyone gotten a new PSU lately thats missing the P2 connector?
<TelnetManta>  moving my backend HW to a new case, at least I was trying LOL
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 130559 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.22 "Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) - no sound" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130559
<typhoon07> hi I have a problem!!! Just used the upgrade facility to hardy heron and and my computer  won't restart, after grub loads nothing happens,  however if i escape and run recovery mode or the older release everything boots up fine,    any ideas what the problem is
<pen> geremy, open? you mean it's not solved?
<ALCAPNSTAR> Pen the bug is in the linux source
<pen> ALCAPNSTAR, I see
<XcelI> KÝLL
<pen> ALCAPNSTAR, is there a fix yet?
<ALCAPNSTAR> pen : http://tinyurl.com/ysony9
<geremy> pen: it is not "solved", but there is a suggested fix that is easy
<fyrfry> When using Skype people don't see my number on their caller ID.  Why?
<Terrasque> typhoon07: sounds like some kernel problems. Try removing quiet from the grub startup info for the new kernel (think its there), and see if something interesting shows
<LogiTech> Vlet i can say that if i had windwos xp ..i used it for 4 year and i didnt got that kind problem... so i dont think its problem with my "sound card"
<Arrick> Jaymac, at times I dont like to boot the ugui, because all I am running is something like nmap or something
<UbuntuGeek> it causes from skype
<UbuntuGeek> not with os
<pen> geremy, is it this page ? http://tinyurl.com/ysony9
<visik7> fyrfry: try some channel more related to skype
<mattster> can anyone help me get audio working in hardy server?
<geremy> pen: no
 * UbuntuGeek slaps mattster around a bit with a large trout
<geremy> pen: if you will hold on just one second, I will try to see if I can verify that this will work for you before we attempt to change anything
<pen> geremy, then where is it?
<pen> geremy, k
<ALCAPNSTAR> sorry
<Vlet> LogiTech: I mean to say that you might not have the right drivers for your sound card installed or configured in ubuntu
<ALCAPNSTAR> •pen• I read the page wrong. xD
<nikin> hy i am runing fluxpox and non of the polkit applications work... the unlock button is grey in the apps like network-admin
<masonicatom> Is there any way to make the show desktop function not a toggle?
<pen> ALCAPNSTAR, :|
<LogiTech> Vlet could u tell me how can i install right drivers??
<Vlet> LogiTech: hardware companies write drivers for their hardware for windows usually, but not very often do they write linux drivers, so not all sound cards are supported
<ALCAPNSTAR> •pen• I might have found some other helpful information.
<ALCAPNSTAR> •pen• read this https://jonare.wordpress.com/2006/06/29/ubuntu-linux-on-a-hp-nx6125-laptop/
<geremy> pen: alright, it is verified working on the dv9000 and dv1240us. My suggestion would be to try it, but I don't see anything about the 6000 series. you ok with that?
<LogiTech> Vlet so could u tell me how i find correct drivers?
<pen> geremy, yea, just to fix LED
<Vlet> !sound | LogiTech
<ubottu> LogiTech: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nikin> hy i am runing fluxpox and non of the polkit applications work... the unlock button is grey in the apps like network-admin how can i make it work...?
<geremy> pen: ok, you are going to modify the file /etc/modprobe.d/options
<nikin> what is the background process that makes those buttons work of policykit?
<geremy> python1320: don't suppose you'd happen to know how to get boost.python working?
<Python1320> sorry, no
<typhoon07> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Python1320> I started using my nick waaay before I even knew what irc is
<LogiTech> Vlet (alsa mixer) is correctly on
<Cobra_Fast> is there a more "beautiful" system-shell as getty? may one which uses the correct screen resolutions?
<LogiTech> correctly selected
<aledream> ciao
<aledream> ragazzi
<aledream> qualcuno esperto di eclipse???
<blame> 	are there any log files for vino vnc server?
<aledream> che dovrei impostarmi eclipse o netbeans
<geremy> pen: you're going to add the line "options snd-hda_intel ac97_quirk=7" to that file
<|neko|> aledream, vai su #ubuntu-it
<pen> geremy, k
<ArthurArchnix> Hi... I'm trying to figure out what the name of the module that xserver-input-synaptics is.... it doesn't work even though its installed. Im trying to see if the module is loading.
<jdehlin> Anyone know how to set the gdm background color
<geremy> if anybody else happens to have experience with boost.python, im trying to install it and even the demos provided with the package fail...
<jdehlin> in hardy that is
<Xcell> jdehlin:  right click>change backround...or visit gnome-look.org
<geremy> jdehlin: at login? system->administration->login window
<mophead> Yo, I have a question.    I've been trying to run apt-get update since this morning, and I always get a message saying that /var/lib/dpkg/lock is being used by another process.  But I tried rebooting and got the same message again.  What gives?
<Pici> !aptfix | mophead
<ubottu> mophead: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Vlet> LogiTech: unfortunately, I've never used a sound card with linux, so I would suggest navigating to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<mophead> Actually, my apt front end didn't crash
<Pici> mophead: Try it anyway ;)
<Xcell> Pici:  would dpkg --a   work 2?
<Arrick> ok, whats a fast package repo? right now im at 36kbps tring to install ubuntu-desktop
<mophead> What will that do?
<Arrick> (from server install)
<Jack_Sparrow> LogiTech /join #Alsa for sound
<Pedi> hi when i want to install alsa i face to an error.here is the log : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/50662/ can anybody help me
<Pici> mophead: It'll properly remove the lock
<Jack_Sparrow> Pedi  /join #Alsa for sound
<mophead> pici: okiay-dokey.  But wouldn't that kill whatever process it's trying to do?
<Pici> mophead: Is there a apt or update process running in the background?
<pen> geremy, then?
<Amphoteric> hello all
<mophead> pici: I don't know.
<Amphoteric> who can I talk to about installing an nvidia graphics driver and some issues I have been having?
<mophead> pici: update manager is trying to run, but when I try to run it through the gui it gives me the same message
<geremy> pen: if its not working, the best I can say is give it a restart. if that fails, we need a different incantation
<Xcell> Amphoteric:  what card
<Pici> mophead: does: ps aux | grep apt | grep -v grep   return anything?
<Amphoteric> quadro NVS 140M
<pen> geremy, that's it? just a line?
<geremy> pen: one can hope
<Chapai> i am trying to compile the rlink driver for the dwl - g122 but i get errors when i get to make, this the same error i get, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/rt73-make-problem-with-kernel-2.6.20-1.2933.fc6-i686-541053/
<pen> geremy, so you mean you want me to restart
<pen> geremy, k
<nikin> what is the background process that makes those buttons work of policykit?
<mirevolutionstud> busy channel
<nikin> hy i am runing fluxpox and non of the polkit applications work... the unlock button is grey in the apps like network-admin how can i make it work...?
<geremy> anybody using boost.python?
<Terrasque> mirevolutionstud: its actually pretty quiet now. You can read the lines *before* they leave the screen
<Soopa> Terrasque: aha, it's /dev/sdb, i think
<esay> turkce bilen varmi
<Soopa> now how do i format it to get rid of the apple fs?
<geremy> anybody know what the python-specific irc is?
<Pici> geremy: #python
<Terrasque> Soopa: to be certain, check "mount" for what's already used :)
<Nostahl> how do i get the headphone jack working
<Nostahl> volume says its at max
<Eulex>  and unmuted?
<dzudy69> dghiodfolldrioitj
<geremy> pici: where? the one here isn't general access
<Soopa> Terrasque: okay.. what am I looking for?
<Nostahl> aye its unmuted too
<Pici> geremy: Just register first: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<mophead> what's the name of that file I have to edit to change the startup boot thingy?
<Terrasque> Soopa: mount shows you what hd's and partitions the system is already using. If sdb is in that list, it's probably not the new drive :p
<PCDJ> the login pic?
<Soopa> Terrasque: ah, I see.. no, it's not in the list
<Terrasque> Soopa: to format, use mkfs.<fs> /dev/<hd><partition>
<Terrasque> Soopa: the usual format is ext3
<lgc> Hi. I get an update notification every day since I upgraded to Hardy, but day after day I end up with the same list of upgrades (as if the upgrade from
<ajopaul> hi, is there a good non-NetworkManager wireless manager ?
<lgc> (as if the update from the day before hadn't been actually done). What is the matter here?
<Pedi> i wanted to install alsa because in linuxant (for modem driver) says :(*) Note for Ubuntu 8.04 users: Installing the alsa-driver-linuxant package is required before installing the HSF driver package below.
<Soopa> Terrasque: ok.. cool, /dev/sda1 is ext3, so I'll go with that..
<josspyker> ajopaul: rutils
<Pedi> when i want to install alsa i face to an error.here is the log : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/50662/ can anybody help me
<Soopa> Terrasque: so what should the partition be?  1?
<geremy> pici: well, that made the error go away- thanks
<Nostahl> any idea's how to get headphone jack working
<Terrasque> Soopa: if there is only 1 partition, then yes. it's 1. cfdisk should have told you what number the partitions are (and let you create new table / partition if its not recognized)
<ajopaul> josspyker, tnx
<MarkHarris> hi to everyone
<Pedi> i wanted to install alsa because in linuxant (for modem driver) says :(*) Note for Ubuntu 8.04 users: Installing the alsa-driver-linuxant package is required before installing the HSF driver package below.when i want to install alsa i face to an error.here is the log : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/50662/ can anybody help me
<ZeAV> I've got a problem with the sound... it sometimes just stops working, and everything crashes on the computer
<PCDJ> if the sound driver is loaded and the slider is there for it then it should work
<BiGpAuL> oltreirc.net
<lgc> Ubuntu daily update no good, bunga, bunga! Help you pale face!
<geremy> anybody using boost.python?
<yowshi> oh happy days i lost all sound now *sighs*
<PCDJ> yoshi which sound card are you using?
<ZeAV> alot of people who have the sound problem?
<PCDJ> my sound is 100%
<yowshi> PCDJ: it isnt the sound card. i was trying to get pulseaudio to work and i buggered up my sound
<Fallenou> just to say, my problem with nforce NVIDIA controller is solved : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/230099 my bug was a duplicate of another
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230099 in linux "nForce nvidia network driver can't link up when plugin wire (dup-of: 136836)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136836 in linux "Ethernet (nVidia MCP55) not working [ gutsy, hardy]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MarkHarris> can i ask a question for a problem I have on ubuntu?
<Soopa> Terrasque: I don't want to boot from it.. does that matter?
<yowshi> why does everything always go for the most complex solution when it is problem something simople like newbie mucked up his drivers
<Trae> besides gftp, what's a good GUI ftp client?
<AaronH> yowshi, just do "lsof | grep pcm" then kill all the processes holding up your sound card
<Jack_Sparrow> MarkHarris Ask away
<Pedi> >	i wanted to install alsa because in linuxant (for modem driver) says :(*) Note for Ubuntu 8.04 users: Installing the alsa-driver-linuxant package is required before installing the HSF driver package below.when i want to install alsa i face to an error.here is the log : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/50662/ can anybody help me
<Soopa> Terrasque: mostly I just want to format it and move /home to it
<lgc> Ubuntu daily update no good, bunga, bunga! Help you pale face!
<PCDJ> yowshi, i am new to ubuntu but there should be a recovery where you can go back to a point before you did that
<Trae> Trying to use the: Places -> Connect to server feature.  not sure why I can ftp in from ncftp on console just fine but   this isn't working.
<MarkHarris> my ubuntu dont recognize my usb hard disk
<yowshi> PCDJ: if there is i dont know about it
<Trae> the error I'm getting is:  Can't display location "ftp://USER@HOST/"  Invalid Reply (of course my user @ host are in correctly.
<Xsploit> so using wubi, is there a way to get my files from windows onto ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> PCDJ there is.. it is called making a backup
<Terrasque> Soopa: you won't boot from it. The boot flag thingy is some old msdos thing :p
<AaronH> yowshi, and if that doesnt work then do "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<yowshi> and AaronH nothing is using pcm
<PCDJ> ahhh i need to do that then
<lgc> Flannel, you there?
<geremy> anybody using boost.python?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xsploit Please go to the wubi site and read carefully before you do.
<PCDJ> i am watching so i can take notes for future references
<Soopa> Terrasque: hehe, okay, thanks
<yowshi> AaronH that didnt fix it either
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup | PCDJ
<ubottu> PCDJ: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<vlt> !anyone | geremy
<ubottu> geremy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pedi> >	i wanted to install alsa because in linuxant (for modem driver) says :(*) Note for Ubuntu 8.04 users: Installing the alsa-driver-linuxant package is required before installing the HSF driver package below.when i want to install alsa i face to an error.here is the log : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/50662/ can anybody help me
<geremy> vlt: that is my real question, since the package appears to be broken
<Xsploit> Jack_Sparrow ?
<PCDJ> got it
<pen> geremy, your fix doesn't work
<pen> geremy, I even get no sound after hte line
<vlad> hi ppl can somebody help me to configure identd daemon port 113 ubuntu with my login?
<yowshi> i even tried reinstalling all my sound related stuff but that didnt work either
<pen> geremy, remember, I'm not fixing the sound. It is working. I just want to tix LED
<Jack_Sparrow> Xsploit Please go to the wubi site and read carefully...
<geremy> pen: yep, i know. tell you what: here's the bug report, you can parse through it if you like
<Pedi> >	i wanted to install alsa because in linuxant (for modem driver) says :(*) Note for Ubuntu 8.04 users: Installing the alsa-driver-linuxant package is required before installing the HSF driver package below.when i want to install alsa i face to an error.here is the log : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/50662/ can anybody help me
<jimdb> hey, i have a question about how to change the name of the icon on the desktop for the drives that are mounted via the gnome-volume-manager.  seems when you select the places menu unmounted volumes are listed there .  When you select one it will mount it on your desktop.  the problem is that it uses the capacity to describe the mounted volume.  I want to give it a more human name that represents the true nature of the volume.  I've mounte
<pen> geremy, yea
<Xsploit> i cant find the information i need
<geremy> pen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/124331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124331 in module-init-tools "Please add default option to enable Mute LED on HP dv1240us" [Undecided,New]
<lgc> 1494 palefaces good for nothing. Bunga!
<Jack_Sparrow> jimdb you create a new mount point with the name you want in /media the edit your fstab to mount the drive as that mount point
<geremy> pen: your sound driver is noted in the output of the command I had you read off.
<bombuxp> Is there a way I could disable the 87h (interlaced) refresh rate?
<pen> geremy, ok
<jimdb> jack_sparrow:  it doesn't work.  it still gives it the name represented by the capacity of the volume
<Jack_Sparrow> lgc please stop..
<pen> geremy, btw, would they release the fix soon?
<jimdb> jack_sparrow:  my comment actually addressed that too.
<Jack_Sparrow> jimdb the drive icons on my desktop have the name below them that I use for the mount point in /media
<geremy> pen: I am dubious as to that, seeing as how this is a hardware-specific issue and issuing general fixes for quirky hardware is a little bit of a no-no
<Jack_Sparrow> jimdb the difference being I am mounting mine on boot
<jimdb> jack_sparrow:  under ubuntu 7.10 it worked that way.  under 8.10 it does not.  i have used the /etc/fstab and have created mount points in the /media folder.  It works for shared network resources but not for the locally attached drives.
<yowshi> can someone please help me get sound back on my system
<pen> geremy, but it was working fine in gusty upgrade to hardy not install hardy fresh
<Pedi> i wanted to install alsa because in linuxant (for modem driver) says :(*) Note for Ubuntu 8.04 users: Installing the alsa-driver-linuxant package is required before installing the HSF driver package below.when i want to install alsa i face to an error.here is the log : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/50662/ can anybody help me
<pen> geremy, strange
<jimdb> jack_sparrow:  8.04*
<xFlipx> so I'm switching to ubuntu on my play around work computer over fedora because the fedora community is full of buttheads.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<talcite_> hi guys. Does anyone know if clamAV is compiled with the rar integration option?
<hccmb> hi there
<lgc> Jack_Sparrow, you paleface first to answer. Useless. Bunga!
<Jack_Sparrow> jimdb Noted.  I will need to boot up one of my boxes with 804 and look into it
<xFlipx> I.E. This channel and the vast amounts of ubuntu documentation > anything fedora.
<hccmb> i seem to have lots of trouble with ralink wireless
<canfolguera> Whats the best rss news reader for gnome?
<zeld> hi to all
<ringer> i am having a problem with pidgin messenger not alerting me on new messages in AWN.  i have it set to alert on window updates, but nothing happens when i get a new message
<hccmb> rt2500usb
<hccmb> to be precise
<jimdb> jack_sparrow:  i have edited the /etc/fstab and added an entry just like I had under 7.10.  the folder is called /media/MusicLibrary.  the drive mounts properly except it shows up as 500.1 GB Media.  It should say MusicLibrary instead.
<hccmb> how can i get better wireless?
<bmubi> Hello I am a newbie when it comes to linux and ubuntu and i would like to ask someone some questions
<zeld> i've this problem with compiz...
<Jack_Sparrow> jimdb I agree then that you are doing it right.. I just need to look into it..  thanks for pointing that out.  I have not run into that yet.
<zeld> http://rafb.net/p/iANWCX27.htm
<zeld> i've compile a git version with an ubuntu script :S
<zeld> anyone can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> hccmb buy a supported card from our list of hardawre
<geremy> does anybody happen to know how to get boost.python working?
<mod_cure> how would one install a program in ubuntu ?  I used to using the ports tree in freebsd.
<zeld> and if i retry to install the old  version of ubuntu metacity not work : (
<hccmb> its on hardy 8.04
<pen> geremy, who knows
<geremy> bmubi: I'm probably not the one to ask, but I'll give it a shot
<geremy> pen: hmm?
<hccmb> could i install backports or something?
<ALCAPNSTAR> #5273 +(30070)- [X]
<ALCAPNSTAR> <erno> hm. I've lost a machine.. literally _lost_. it responds to ping, it works completely, I just can't figure out where in my apartment it is.
<zeld> mod_cure, apt-get install package
<ringer> i have a problem in avant window manager, pidgin messenger doesnt alert me on new messages
<pen> geremy, like the fix for wireless LED is unexpected too
<pen> geremy, who knows intel crew would fix that
<Python1320> geremy, I love it when you make my mirc beep all the time </sarcasm>
<mod_cure> zeld, would that install it from the source(like the ports tree in freebsd) or would that install a binary version ?
<brianfreud_> Hi.  Brand new to Ubuntu and Linux...  quick question.  Everything worked, except sound.  reboot, now I load into an all beige screen, which then becomes an all almost-white screen...  and nothing else.  I'm loaded ion the failsafe Gnome session now; how can I figure what is wrong in (I assume) the startup scripts on the normal session?
<geremy> pen: true
<geremy> python1320: srry lol
<pen> geremy, hope in next update it would fix it
<Red_Mc> thats cool
<lucife1> is there a music/vedio files downloading software other than torrent for ubuntu?
<lucife1> something like limewire
<zeld> mod_cure, if u want compile from source use ./configure make && make install
 * Red_Mc slaps lucife1 around a bit with a large trout
<iadnah> limewire's written in java. you should be able to install it on ubuntu without issue
<Amphoteric> ﻿Hello, I installed envy ,in order to get my nvidia graphics card working, and ran through the whole driver process. The end result was the same. When I rebooted, I could hear the ubuntu login prompt, but my screen was fuzzy vertical lines. Can anyone help me with this?
<iadnah> just download the linux version of it
<^Tech-Help^> !frostwire | lucife1
<ubottu> lucife1: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> excuse me I've got an urgent question
<zeld> ubuntu is different from gentoo, freebsd, netbsd, openbsd,etcc..............
<pen> another question. Anyone here using tilda? how do you fix the black blank problem?
<iadnah> failing that, grab giFT and gift-gnutella
<mod_cure> zeld, where do i get the file to install from source ? does ubuntu have a ports tree like freebsd ?
<lucife1> ohh, okie thanks
<^Tech-Help^> np
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> does ubunut install over XP or will I have to wipe my harddrive?
<piedoggie> I'm confused about filesharing and 8.04. I'm trying to export a directory from my home directory.  In previous versions, I could export by NFS and SMB (which is what I need).  Now it looks like I can only export by SMB and even that doesn't work right.  it complains about permissions on /usr/lib/samba/usersshares.  How do I fix this?
<zeld> mod_cure,  apt-get source PACKAGE
<zeld> apt-get  build-dep PACKAGE
<Amphoteric> Can someone help me with a continuing NVidia graphics driver issue?
<yowshi> can someone please help me get sound back on my system
<mod_cure> zeld,apt-get  build-dep PACKAGE <- that would grab the source and compile it for me ?
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> but yeah I can't seem to get an answer for that anywhere if I'm switching from XP to ubuntu will ubuntu just install over XP?
<darkshadow> ciao a tutti
<darkshadow> ^^
<darkshadow> !addon
<yowshi> Captain_Hydro_Ll: it will if you tell it to format the windows partition and install there
<ubottu> Factoid addon not found
<piedoggie> Captain_Hydro_Ll: if I understand your question correctly, there's two ways to install over XP
<Amphoteric> Could someone please PM me about an NVidia driver issue I am having?
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> well what's the simplest way I'm a total n00b
<piedoggie> Captain_Hydro_Ll: you can either install it in the integrated mode whereubuntu is effectively a virtual machine but runs with single Windows instead of its own window manager
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> I want to replace my XP
<yowshi> piedoggie: no i think he wants ubuntu only on his system and no windows
<Odd-rationale> Captain_Hydro_Ll: do you have all your files backed up
<Odd-rationale> ?
<piedoggie> Captain_Hydro_Ll: or you can install on a new partition thereby keeping or the entire disk and wipe out XP
<Odd-rationale> Captain_Hydro_Ll: personal files, that is....
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> I will as soon as I get this question answered
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> :3
<Odd-rationale> Captain_Hydro_Ll: ok. in the partitions step of the ubuntu installed. select. "use entire disk"
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> And that will do the trick?
<Odd-rationale> Captain_Hydro_Ll: that will take care of windows for you... ;)
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> thanks guys you're all so nice
<mota> on ubuntu 6.06 lts, I change login.defs to have a FAIL_DELAY of 30. I add a "Uselogin" line to /etc/ssh/sshd.config. I restart ssh. Yet the delay after a bad password when I try login via ssh is still 3 seconds. What am I doing wrong?
<vlad> hi ppl can somebody help me to configure identd daemon port 113 ubuntu with my login?
<ubuntu> .
<Pedi> i wanted to install alsa because in linuxant (for modem driver) says :(*) Note for Ubuntu 8.04 users: Installing the alsa-driver-linuxant package is required before installing the HSF driver package below.when i want to install alsa i face to an error.here is the log : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/50662/ can anybody help me
<Amphoteric> I am running ubuntu 8.04, after installing my NVidia driver for my Quatro NVS 140M, and after I reboot, the screen is nothing but fuzzy vertical lines even though I can hear the login prompt running
<Amphoteric> can anyone help with that?
<Amphoteric> I have been working on this for like 3 hours
<nikin> can anyone help me to use policykit with fluxbox... for some reason it ails the get process information... so the unlock bttons stay grey... and after tripple check... i am in the polkituser group.
<nikin> and i dont run the program with sudo
<bombuxp> I'm having a weird problem related to my video card. On 1024x768, the highest refresh rate is 87hz (interlaced), which causes some games to pick it. 87hz flickers bad enough to cause headaches. Is there any way to disable it?
<Milos_SD> What music player gives the best audio quality decoding mp3?
<Milos_SD> :)
<nikin> !policykit
<ubottu> Factoid policykit not found
<Chapai> i am trying to compile the rlink driver for the dwl - g122 but i get errors when i get to make, this the same error i get, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/rt73-make-problem-with-kernel-2.6.20-1.2933.fc6-i686-541053/
<nikin> !polkit
<ubottu> Factoid polkit not found
<Amphoteric> does this problem sound familiar to anyone?
<yowshi> can someone please help me get sound back on my system
<nikin> ubottu : go read some docs.. nowdays it is major part of ubuntu :P
<ubottu> nikin: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mota> Any comments on how to increased the delay after failed passwords in sshd?
<nikin> mota: nothing in sshd conf on that?
<nikin> how mutch time you want?
<mota> nikin, nope
<Chapai> it would be in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mota> on ubuntu 6.06 lts, I change login.defs to have a FAIL_DELAY of 30. I add a "Uselogin" line to /etc/ssh/sshd.config. I restart ssh. Yet the delay after a bad password when I try login via ssh is still 3 seconds. What am I doing wrong?
<mota> This was the only method I could suss out, since sshd_config seemed to have no option for changing the delay
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> XD sorry I have abother question
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> well another couple
<^Tech-Help^> !ask | Captain_Hydro_Ll
<ubottu> Captain_Hydro_Ll: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nikin> mota: let me google a bit
<vlt> Hello. I want to install Ubuntu with encrypted LVM. The installer only has a "whole disk with crypt LVM" option. I need it to be installed to hda2. How to achieve this?
<message144> Hi, how could I found out how many Ubuntu packages exist?
<tushyd> trying to uninstall flash. I uninstalled the non-free plugin in synaptic but i still have flash running. Youtube videos still show up
<tushyd> how do I uninstall flash
<scoopex_> how may i use the programs i just have insalled from add/remove programs
<tushyd> scoopex_, they should show up under Applications
<^Tech-Help^> scoopex_ check your applications menu
<macd> scoopex_, typically they showup in the Applications menu
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> ok. I need to know if my sound/video cards are compatible with ubuntu are they all usually compatible or do I nned to look up more details?
<Chapai> it all depends how many enteries you have in repositories
<nikin> mota: it hs no effect becouse its runing with PAM
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> need*
<Odd-rationale> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Odd-rationale> Captain_Hydro_Ll: see above ^
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> thankies
<tushyd> anyone? remove flash?
<scoopex_> i installed desktop effects, compiz setup, but it dosnt show
<macd> tushyd, did you restart firefox?
<Pici> message144: grep through the Packages.gz files in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/ for each repository type, main, restricted, universe, multiverse.
<tushyd> macd, yes
<nikin> mota: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netsecur/article.php/3514511
<nikin> this may help
<macd> tushyd, what does about:plugins show in FF for the flash plugin?
<mota> nikin, thanks. Bleh, more complexity
<message144> Pici: thanks
<nikin> look around the middle
<nikin> of the page
<tushyd> macd: x-shockwave-flash and futuresplash
<Odd-rationale> tushyd: try "locate flashplayer.so" and if it returns anything. you could delete those files...
<Odd-rationale> tushyd: sorry wrong command...
<scoopex_> i installed the desktop effects, but it dosnt show in my application menu?
<Pici> message144: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/allpackages might be faster
<Odd-rationale> tushyd: locate libflashplayer.so
<tushyd> Odd-rationale: found it
<tushyd> rm it?
<nikin> mota: did you find the part?
<message144> Pici: thanks again :)
<outerspace_> i have installed alsa-oss and config the /etc/firefox/firefoxrc but still i don't have sound on youtube videos
<mota> nikin, playing with it now
<outerspace_> any help
<outerspace_> ?
<Odd-rationale> tushyd: yes. with sudo perhaps would be needed...
<tushyd> Odd-rationale: ok, because I wanted to try flash 10 beta and it said I need to uninstall it. RM'ing libflashplayer.so will do this?
<Odd-rationale> tushyd: probably...
<macd> tushyd, yes
<nikin> can anyone help me to use policykit with fluxbox... for some reason it ails the get process information... so the unlock bttons stay grey... and after tripple check... i am in the polkituser group., and i am not running with sudo ....
<tushyd> thanks Odd-rationale and macd
<scoopex_> how may i get more options for configuration my desktop and menus?
<outerspace_> could someone help me?
<yowshi> can someone please help me get sound back on my system
<condor> \JOIN #ubuntu-it
<scoopex_> :p
<Myrtti> condor: someone's been doing too much LaTeX :-D
<mota> nikin, heh. "pam_unix.so is hard-coded to a 3-second delay."
<condor> :)
<mota> how silly
<nikin> mota: sry didnt know that.. maybe recompiling ? with changing the value?
<mota> Can't be recompiling standard stuff in this environment
<mota> Need to basically be relying on standard conf file options
<jrib>  /b 18
<scoopex_> need some help to configure my desktop, someone who wanna help plz msg me :)
<jrib> !pm | scoopex_
<ubottu> scoopex_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<scoopex_> ok, sure..
<nikin> mota: i fond this but its autdated a bit.. http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=557342
<mota> nikin, I did too
<rude> !pm | rude
<mota> "From my reading, there are others that are either stymied or frustrated with
<mota> what appears to be the lack of either a properly implemented or a platform
<mota> wide implementation of pam_fail_delay.
<nbh> it so scary...  to work in room #404....
<scoopex_> which program do i need to install in order to get a nice desktop?
<Fishscene> Scoopex_, Gnome ore KDE?
<Pici> scoopex_: Be more specific
<nbh> dos
<scoopex_> I dont now, have just installed Ubuntu 8.02
<nbh> gnom is more userfull (imho)
<Shdwstar> hello
<r2div3rse> hai
<Fishscene> scoopex_, are you looking for fancy effects?
<nbh> i don`t like QT... so much - to use kde..
<scoopex_> yes, and usefull menus
<nbh> ->>> gnom
<nbh> +beryl
<Fishscene> scoopex, please elaborate.. "Useful menus"?
<vlt> I'm installing ubuntu now and am stuck in the partitioning process. I have set up a partition for /boot and a dm-crypt volume. How can I create and LVM volume now? I can't find that menu entry. Can anyone help?
<HopOnPOP> HELLO
<HopOnPOP> http://70.187.219.207
<scoopex_> how do i get Gnom?
<marciofrayze2> HELLO
<HopOnPOP> CLICK THAT PLEASE
<marciofrayze2> HopOnPOP, no thanks.
<HopOnPOP> NOTHING WILL HAPPEN
<nbh> sudo aptitude install gnom... mb
<neosix> ﻿Hello! How can I run pppoe-start like normal user?
<Kohlrak> then why click it if nothing'll happen? =p
<yowshi> can someone please help me get sound back on my system
<kloeri> HopOnPOP: stop spamming that
<jrib> HopOnPOP: this channel is only for ubuntu support.  Please stay on topic
<r2div3rse> lol
<marciofrayze2> Kohlrak, haha good one
<Fishscene> scoopex_, Gnome is the GUI installed by default on Ubuntu 8. It is most similar to "Mac" whereas KDE is most similar to Windows
<Shdwstar> hey guys i have mepis linux installed on a box, i have ubuntu 8 iso image, i want to overwrite my current linux install... anyway i can launch ubuntu installer from usb hard drive?
<Kohlrak> I actually did click it then xed it out when he said to click it XD
<r2div3rse> Fishscene: I had that impression too...
<nbh> ok... eof
<scoopex_> Fishscene: I see, but i think theres to few options, i want this big clock at the left side and stuff?
<Nuno_Martins> hey!! I need one "tutorial" for the installation of ubuntu 8.04 Server Edition. Can help me?
<jrib> Nuno_Martins: you just put in the server cd and boot from it
<sshock> Should I use roaring penguin pppoe, or just the default one ?
<nikin> can anyone help me to use policykit with fluxbox... for some reason it ails the get process information... so the unlock bttons stay grey... and after tripple check... i am in the polkituser group., and i am not running with sudo ....
<Fishscene> scoopex_, I actually don't know how to do that. Sorry- =\   I do know you can do something like that with KDE 4, but I didn't look into it.
<NTpspE> Hello everyone, i am running Ubuntu Hardy, and i have the latest update of Wine, but for some reason, my cursor is hidden behind all Wine windows
<Nuno_Martins> jrib, I never use ubuntu server edition, and I don't know how to install and configure it
<Captain_Hydro_Ll>  so when I install ubuntu should I delete everything first?
<mad_max02> NTpspE, try turning on the option for enabling apps to stop mouse from leaving window
<outerspace_> i had config firefox with alsa-oss but still doesn't work.any help??????
<scoopex_> Fishscene: ok, thanks anyway, now i understand that i got Gnom :)
<jrib> Nuno_Martins: I just told you how to install it though.  Here is the server guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<mad_max02> NTpspE, and try asking your question at #winehq
<Fishscene> NP :)
<Shdwstar> so far trying these usb boot guides have failed me
<NTpspE> mad_max02: i have enabled it and have asked in #winehq but they said to ask here
<HopOnPOP> HELLO
<HopOnPOP> http://70.187.219.207
<HopOnPOP> CLICK HERE PLEASE
<soundray> Nuno_Martins: why don't you just go ahead and install it, and ask more specifically if you hit a problem. It'll be much easier to help you with something specific.
<jrib> HopOnPOP: I've explained to you that's not allowed.  If you do it again, you will be banned.
<Blais1> The last update killed my sound, can anyone help me get it working?
<Kohlrak> I've noticed wine is horrible trying to get support for.
<mad_max02> NTpspE, do you have any custom cursor ?? did you try without that option ?? are you using any of the desktop effects ?
<HopOnPOP> COME ON PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Fishscene> Thanks jrib
<NTpspE> mad_max02: i have no custom cursors, and all effects are off. im using Gnome on Ubuntu, but i get the same problem with KDE
<nikin> can anyone help me to use policykit with fluxbox... for some reason it ails the get process information... so the unlock bttons stay grey... and after tripple check... i am in the polkituser group., and i am not running with sudo .... or at least how to rip out that piece of awfullness of the admn programs?
<mad_max02> NTpspE, what graphic card ?
<Blais1> I seem to have lost alsamixer also
<Nuno_Martins> soundray, Yes. Thank's. One more thing, Server edition have graphical environment?
<mad_max02> NTpspE, type faster I gotta go soon
<NTpspE> mad_max02: i dont have a graphics card at all
<mad_max02> NTpspE, ???
<fooks> would you guys say its about safe to upgrade to hardy now?
<soundray> Nuno_Martins: no. That's the point of the server edition.
<mad_max02> NTpspE, what gives signal to ur monitor then ?
<fooks> has all the dust cleared for us gutsy users?
<Fishscene> UBuntu server does not come with a GUI be default, but it can be installed
<Blais1> @fooks, I wouldn't
<Kohlrak> i'm half tempted to find a crawler to look at the html for the page XD
<NTpspE> mad_max02: thats what i got told when i bought the laptop
<mad_max02> fooks, its more than safe.
<NTpspE> max
<nikin> Nuno_Martins: not at default.. you can install one.. but if not nescesarry dont do that
<Blais1> @fooks I've lost sound and my ati card is foobared
<^root^> On the other account on my 8.04, when I restarted my system after creating a presentation, the gnome-panels aren't being shown, I even tried running killall gnome-panel, no use
<fooks> Blais1, ah well ati never does well on linux i find, sorry to hear that
<mad_max02> NTpspE, dude you cant turn on ur laptop without the GPU. If its not separated then u got integrated one.
<Blais1> @fooks although apparently, a clean isntall works well
<sascha_> irc.space-pioneers.net
<fooks> Blais1, ive had bad experiences with upgrades before too
<Shdwstar> lol
<NTpspE> mad_max02: well i have an integrated one then
<fooks> gutsy still seems pretty rock solid to me
<mad_max02> NTpspE, then I suppose u didnt install proper graphic drivers.
<soundray> Nuno_Martins: if you want to administer your server graphically, you can install the ubuntu-desktop package when you've done the server installation. Or you can install the regular desktop and add LAMP or whatever server software you need afterwards.
<Blais1> @fooks I had my ati running lovely on 7:10, 3D acceleration in games also
<[T]an1> my 10 key on my keyboard only works with my calculator program... any ideas?
<^root^> anyone?
<ipei> Hi guys! Can someone please help me with an issue with my sound. I finally got the sound to work with my X-Fi + OSS + Ubuntu 8.04. But I can't get the microfone to work. :/
<mad_max02> NTpspE, you should check on ubuntuforums about ur graphic card and driver installation and wine compatibility
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> so before I install ubuntu and after I backup my files should I delete everything?
<NTpspE> mad_max02: i installed everything it asked me to, Ubuntu works fine, just wine that dosent
<mad_max02> NTpspE, thats all I can help you atm. I'm out and good luck with ur problem
<fooks> i may wait a few more weeks just to be extra sure, gutsy is nice enough and i don't think hardy will be leaving it behind anytime soon
<vlt> Ok, I found it. I have to select "use as ..." and then lvm.
<scoopex_> I got Gnome and want more desktop teams, where can i download this files to install?
<Blais1> @ipei, how did you get your sound working again?
<mad_max02> NTpspE, and yeah wine needs properly installed graphic drivers
<mad_max02> scoopex_, what are teams ???
<nikin> can anyone help me to use policykit with fluxbox... for some reason it ails the get process information... so the unlock bttons stay grey... and after tripple check... i am in the polkituser group., and i am not running with sudo .... or at least how to rip out that piece of awfullness of the admn programs?
<ipei> Blais1, Sorry? Again? :P
<Fishscene> teams = "Themes" I assume
<scoopex_> mad_max02: desktop themes maybe?
<^root^> ﻿On the other account on my 8.04, after restart the gnome-panels are gone, I even tried running killall gnome-panel, no use
<vivident> hi guys.. i have a litte question. can I help print on terminal file's owner and group without using "ls -l filename | awk '{print $3 $4}' ???
<mad_max02> scoopex_, try www.gnome-look.org
<Nuno_Martins> soundray, Ok. If i need I ask hel here.
<Blais1> @ipei, you ,mentioned you had finally got your sound working, how did you do it?
<vivident> hi guys.. i have a litte question. can I help me to print on terminal file's owner and group without using "ls -l filename | awk '{print $3 $4}' ???
<Nuno_Martins> *help
<vlt> vivident: Maybe `find` has an option for this.
<yowshi> i have no sound on my system can someone please help me get sound working on this thing
<wickers> cCc_Lenin, your government is flawed
<wickers> ;)
<marciofrayze2> vivident, what?! hehe explain again what you wanna do
<ompaul> !offtopic | wickers
<ubottu> wickers: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ipei> Blais1, I used a guid and installed a OSS driver. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4874981 But now I can't get the mic to work... :(
<vivident> marciofrayze2.... I want to view file's owner and group withous using " ls -l filename | awk '{print $3 $4}' "
<^root^> ﻿﻿On the other account on my 8.04, after restart the gnome-panels are gone, I even tried running killall gnome-panel, no use
<Shdwstar> is there a way to launch the ubuntu installer from a console screen (i have the iso on /dev/sda1 , but no cd)
<soundray> vivident: ls -l | cut -d " " -f 3,4
<ompaul> !install | Shdwstar all install methods listed here:
<ubottu> Shdwstar all install methods listed here:: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<roo1> ﻿﻿On the other account on my 8.04, after restart the gnome-panels are gone, I even tried running killall gnome-panel, no use
<Shdwstar> ok thank you
<vivident> soundray FANTASTIC... thanks!! :)
<ghabit> Hello. How I can monitor cpu, hdd etc. temp?
<fooks> has anyone here noticed a down-turn in kubuntu users since gutsy was released?
<scot> elo
<scoopex_> ok, i downloaded this theme from gnome-look.org, but how to install it? i click the install.sh, but there just pop up some text..
<selanit> Hey-o.  How do I control the position of the sys tray divider?  Here's a screenshot: http://atuan.com/systray_divider.png -- I want the divider on the right in the blank spot on the left, both indicated with arrows.
<soundray> fooks: that's not a support issue. Please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wibble_> wibble
<zethero1> hi there.... whats an alternative the the Windows native app called RecoverMyFiles?
<bluecake> firefox3 have option to make tabs display vertically?
<vlt> zethero1: What does it do?
<outerspace_> i've installed and config alsa-oss but it doesn't have sound on videos,any help?
<zethero1> ﻿vlt: recovers deleted data files ......
<scot> vlc bmpx and streamtuner cant load radio streams list...help pls?
<zethero1> ﻿vlt: also works on formatted drives
<roo1> ANYONE?
<Chapai> i have never heard of veritcal tabs on any browser bluecake
<vlt> zethero1: The new file system reiser4 will support undelete, I think.
<hydrogen> It also has a cool new feature
<hydrogen> called murdersYourWife()
<bluecake> Chapai, there is Widefox
<ompaul> !offtopic | hydrogen
<bluecake> Chapai, but i don't like using 3rd party plugin
<ubottu> hydrogen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zethero1> ﻿vlt: so no current apps...
<Chapai> thats new, to answer your question no there is not
<soundray> bluecake: there are add-ons that provide vertical tabs, e.g. Tree Style and Vertigo
<scot> any idea bt my issue?
<vlt> zethero1: The fs has to support it.
<hydrogen> zethero1: what ompaul really means is that reiser4 is not going to be ever completed, so it will never support undelete
<Chapai> i am trying to compile the rlink driver for the dwl - g122 but i get errors when i get to make, this the same error i get, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/rt73-make-problem-with-kernel-2.6.20-1.2933.fc6-i686-541053/
<roo1> ﻿﻿On the other account on my 8.04, after restart the gnome-panels are gone, I even tried running killall gnome-panel, no use
<selanit> Ah HA!  Nevermind, I figured it out - I just had to unlock it and drag it around.  Thanks anyway
<bluecake> Chapai, developers should think about wide screen layout a little more. since most comp mon these days are wide screen.  it's small enough already, and they keep putting more crap on horizontally making web content even smaller, ifyou know what i mean
<bluecake> Chapai, since webpages are design , very lobng, scrolling up to 2 to 3 pages
<zethero1> ﻿vlt: what about this   http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<soundray> bluecake: your language is inappropriate and you're moving offtopic
<hydrogen> bluecake: "most comp mon these days are wide screen" is not really all that true
<Chapai> haha, my widescreen will be delivered tomorrow bluecake
<scot> why vlc bmpx n streamtuner cant load radio (shoutcast)list?
<scot> any idea?
<outerspace_> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<outerspace_> any help???????????????????????????plz
<soundray> outerspace_: do not spam.
<soundray> outerspace_: ask your question
<outerspace_> soz
<SuN13> chm readers found in  package manager do not render the chm file good...missing links bookmarks, formatting is wrong..what do i do or use...i tried ebook reader xchm  kchmviewer chm viewer chmsee ???
<bluecake> hydrogen, laptops man
<outerspace_> i have skaed many times but no answer
<scot> its not firewall.i proved
<euklidis> does anyone knows a good syn flooder?
<scot> outerspace.ur ques pls?
<soundray> !sound | outerspace_
<ubottu> outerspace_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Chapai> i have never used anything other than horizontal, i will try widefox
<scot> any will read my ques pls?
<sdsd> hello
<sdsd> how to install mozilla-plugin-vlc as default plugin for firefox-2 not firefox 3 that is very unstable
<ompaul> slackd00d, perhaps next time you would join the channel with the right nick showing :)
<sdsd> i don't know why there was included this buggiest firefox with hardy
<sdsd> gg
<lolo2> can someone pls tell me how to unrar files that are in part ex.part1.rar ex.part2.rar etc....
<jrib> lolo2: unrar the first one
<trfriese> any one managed to get an Rv250 ATI Radeon card working with ati drivers
<lolo2> jrib: i tried it only shows part of the archive
<scot> anyone encountered my problem?
<trfriese> Mine is working my x complains about AIGLX
<jrib> lolo2: you are using the "unrar" package from the archives?
<scot> vlc bmpx streamtuner cant load radio streams
<soundray> scot: if you don't get a reply, it probably means that noone has encountered the same problem.
<jrib> lolo2: s/archives/repositories
<lolo2> jrib: yes
<lolo2> is it too old?
<SuN13> life sukz
<baloney> ok all you audiophiles.. i need a new receiver
<Orion> what should i get. i need something cheap
<soundray> scot: have you installed the required restricted codecs?
<soundray> !restricted | scot
<jrib> lolo2: it has always worked for me to extract the first archive in the series.  I'd suspect either a broken archive or some new rar format that unrar doesn't understand
<ubottu> scot: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scot> yea soundray but am an innocent solution seeker
<bluecake> soundray, is vertigo developed by mozilla org?
<soundray> bluecake: I don't know. Easy enough to find out through a web search.
<lolo2> jrib: are you extracting from the bash shell
<jrib> lolo2: both from the shell and from the gui work
<ttkeppi> where can i find UUID's of hard disk drive partitions?
<LogiTech> How can i PUT the "password" on  to a folder?
<soundray> !uuid | ttkeppi
<ubottu> ttkeppi: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ttkeppi> soundray: thank you
<jrib> !gpgLogiTech >  (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> !gpg > LogiTech (read the private message from ubottu)
<clusty> hey
<prower> Hello :> Does anyone else here use FluidSynth/Rosegarden together? I've been using FluidSynth in replacement for actual MIDI playback, but the sound is choppy and distorted on playback... :<
<clusty> i installed some damn firewall gui thing (firestarter) and after i removed it it still left a bunch of chains in iptables
<vegombrei> hi is there a terminal way to browse pictures ?
<clusty> how can I removed them?
<janMD> iptables -F? :p
<clusty> --flush does it just for the session
<lolo2> jrib: i just rtied what you said from the shell and its working thanks!
<soundray> clusty: 'apt-get --purge remove firestarter' and don't swear in this channel please
<vlt> zethero1: Didn't know these tools before. `fls` seems to for analysing, `icat` for copying by inode (my version here seems to support ext, fat, ntfs, iso, even swap, but not reiser ;)
<lolo2> jrib: funny how the gui is broken
<yowshi> can someone please help me get sound back on my system
<mateusz_g> hi all
<vegombrei> hi is there a terminal way to browse pictures ?
<clusty> soundray, darn is not a sweat :D. I did the purse stuff and the chains/rules are there
<Starnestommy> vegombrei: fbi?
<soundray> clusty: don't try to teach me English. I know what a swearword is. And it's purge, not purse
<Eins7ein> does anybody know how to make an 8800gts play nice with xorg
<vlt> vegombrei: "browse"? How much info do you need to see? Types and sizes or content too?
<soundray> clusty: check whether there is a /etc/init.d/firestarter and rm it if it is there
<yowshi> Eins7ein: define play nice
<Jokka> Does anyone have any clue why conky doesnt show my cpu heat? id try google the prob but didnt find much help
<vegombrei> vlt: nah just browse pictures
<Eins7ein> I can only boot into recovery mode
<Eins7ein> otherwise if I try to boot normally all I get is a black screen
<yowshi> hmmmm i never had that problem with my 8800gts
<yowshi> did you try the resetting of xorg.conf?
<Eins7ein> I had to use a different vid card to do the initial install
<clusty> soundray, thanks. think it did the trick
<Eins7ein> yowshi: how do I do that
<Annirak> So I'm setting up an iptables forward for port 443 to a network appliance at local address 192.168.120.7:443.  My rule is simple: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 443 -j DNAT --to 192.168.120.7:443    When I do an nmap from the gateway box, (nmap 192.168.120.7 -p 443), I get an open port.  When I do an nmap remotely, I get filtered.  What am I doing wrong?
<Eins7ein> I'm a bit of a noob
<larsbars> Hi. I have a couple questions about power consumption. Ubuntu never seems to leave the c2 state and firefox uses _all_ my cpu. Is this common? Thanks.
<yowshi> Eins7ein: i forget the full command but it is in the xorg.conf file itself dpkg somethng something phigh something
<Eins7ein> ok I think I know what you are talking about
<Eins7ein> yes I tried that
<soundray> larsbars: firefox shouldn't hog the CPU. If it does, exit, start it with 'firefox -safe-mode'. If it doesn't hog the CPU then, it's an add-on that's at fault.
<Lynet> Annirak: Is eth1 your wan interface?
<Eins7ein> I can only get to the login screen if I go into recovery mode and type telinit 3
<yowshi> odd that always works for me. it resets it into the default low graphics mode and then i install the third party drivers
<soundray> larsbars: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<larsbars> soundray: thanks
<larsbars> hardy
<Eins7ein> 7.10
<Eins7ein> gutsy
<larsbars> the thing about the c2 state bothers me more. debian used to stay in c3 nearly all the time, and now i'm in c2 66% of the time (unless firefox is running, of course :)
<Annirak> Lynet Yes
<soundray> larsbars: hardy has all energy-saving features on all architectures (gutsy was lagging on amd64). Once you cure your firefox problem, you should be fine.
<mateusz_g> now checking gxchat
<mateusz_g> nice program
<aarcane> where do I get firefox 2 so my plugins work again ?
<Annirak> Lynet: eth0=slow-wan, eth1=fastwan, eth2=lan
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: how do i use fbi ?
<Starnestommy> vegombrei: fbi imagename
<larsbars> soundray: i have this problem without firefox :(
<soundray> larsbars: oh, I see. Maybe install bum and disable any services/daemons you don't need.
<monestri> Can anyone tell me why hardy goes to a blank screen that's froen/hanging after x amount of minutes idle? Only recovery is ctrl + alt + backspace
<lucife1> how can I run a mirc shell
<vegombrei> oh .. how do i switch directories and hdd's thru terminal ... cd/music ?
<soundray> larsbars: also consider enabling laptop-mode in /etc/default/acpi-support
<vegombrei> cd/documents
<larsbars> weird. i thought i had that enabled. what's bum?
<soundray> monestri: maybe it's crashing on a screensaver. Disable screensaver or switch to blank screen only
<hccmb> hello again
<soundray> !bum | larsbars
<ubottu> larsbars: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mateusz_g> mateusz_g: just checking
<hydrogen> bum is a pretty horrible piece of code
<hydrogen> unfortunatly :(
<mateusz_g> :-( no highlighting
<monestri> soundf_, screensaver is disabled
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: how do i goto another hdd where the images are ? could you help me with the basic commands ?
<larsbars> thanks for the help. i'll try all that
<soundf_> ?
<mateusz_g> is it possible to turn it on?
<soundf_> what?
<Starnestommy> vegombrei: mount the other hard disk first
<soundray> soundf_: I was meant
<hccmb> i have an rt2570usb wireless, but hardy loads the rt2500usb, how could i change this?
<soundf_> kk
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: i think its already mount coz im playing music from it
<zethero1> I need help using ddrescue
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: do i hafta mount it if the music is running thru the gui ?
<marciofrayze2> vega--, use "cd directory" to change to another directory... use "ls" to list the files and directorys.
<soundray> monestri: is anything enabled in System-Preferences-Power Management?
<marciofrayze2> vegombrei, , use "cd directory" to change to another directory... use "ls" to list the files and directorys.
<Starnestommy> vegombrei: it's probably already mounted
<monestri> nm found it, it was putting it to sleep after 30 minutes
<monestri> I guess it can't recover from sleep
<monestri> i thought I disabled that though
<monestri> Well, on a related note, why do I get a blank screen on ctrl + alt +f1?
<soundray> monestri: if you want to fix that, play with settings in /etc/default/acpi-support
<m4lu5> SO. I'm a recent convert to Ubuntu on my laptop at home, and I ~inadvertantly upgraded the openssh stuff last night you know, the stuff that fixed the Debian ssl bug ..... um. well. my OpenVPN connection to the office no longer works. I understand why, openssl-vulnkey is rejecting the key I use for my openvpn connection....
<soundray> monestri: perhaps your video setup is incompatible with Ubuntu's default text mode.
<m4lu5> What I need to know is how to fix this ...
<Fishscene> The Giant black screen should have a login promt
<mateusz_g> mateusz_g: checking
<mateusz_g> nope
<vegombrei> marciofrayze2: Starnestommy cd directory doent work
<monestri> soundf_, acpi reffering to sleep or f1?
<m4lu5> office sysadmin says, "I tain't touching our openvpn server. Forget it."
<soundf_> ::|
<m4lu5> Am I screwed?
<Starnestommy> vegombrei: are you using the correct case?
<marciofrayze2> vegombrei, what are you typing exactly
<vegombrei> oh is it case sensitive ?
<Starnestommy> it is
<psyco> Has anyone install "Frameworks" its a stop motion animation program
<monestri> oh thanks, i've been looking to disable the acpi stuff
<mateusz_g> could you help me? is it possible to turn on highlighting of messeges with my nick?
<monestri> 90% of it doesn't work anyway
<Lynet> Annirak: Are you sure packets from outside arrive at fastwan and not slow-wan?
<yowshi> can someone please help me get sound back on my system
<Starnestommy> mateusz_g: is this working?
<yowshi> please i have no idea how it broke but it aint working now
<monestri> mateusz_g, you need client like mirc
<Gantz> what does "sudo modprobe uniput" accomplish?
<mateusz_g> yes, i see your nick highlighted
<Starnestommy> Gantz: it loads the uniput module into the kernel
<mateusz_g> gush
<Starnestommy> mateusz_g: just say someone else's nick in a message
<mateusz_g> it seems that only when i send to myself i doesn't highlight it
<soundray> monestri: be careful, some machines are known to overheat when you disable ACPI
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/50294/  why don't I have ssh-vulnkey?  (and why is -client and -server kept back?)
<mateusz_g> mateusz_g: test
<Annirak> Lynet: Positive.  I'm using the fastwan IP directly
<mateusz_g> yup
<soundray> monestri: better to check if you can fix your DSDT with iasl. Tutorials abound on the web
<mateusz_g> when you send it it highlights correctly, thanks
<Gantz> Starnestommy: it doesn't seem to want to do that, or its just not confirming such
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: how do i change hdd ? cd (hdd name) ?
<larsbars> soundray: i did all that and the fan finally stopped running continuously. q: which of powernowd or cpufreqd is better? neither? powertop still shows me in C2 most of the time, even without firefox. safe mode didn't change anything.
<Starnestommy> Gantz: if that command does not output anything, it worked
<david___> Anyone know a good place to start, when i am trying to get my ATI 9600 drivers up and running for Hardy Heron?
<Gantz> oho k
<mateusz_g> Starnestommy: thanks!
<Starnestommy> vegombrei: that depends on where it's mounted.  It's usually somewhere in /media
<mateusz_g> what do you with about OSS versus ALSA?
<vegombrei> hmm ok
<scoopex_> when i installed ubuntu i wanst asked for any root password, is there any standard "start" password ?
<mateusz_g> *think*
<soundray> larsbars: I can't say anything about the comparative merits of the two frequency managers.
<Starnestommy> scoopex_: there isn't one
<Fishscene> !sudo | scoopex_
<ubottu> scoopex_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<psyco> What is a "man page" ??
<Gnine> manual
<hydrogen> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Starnestommy> psyco: a manual page shown using the man command
<soundray> psyco: type 'man man' in a terminal and you'll learn
<mateusz_g> psyco: go to applications/terminal
<david___> The drivers worked untill i upgraded to this new ubuntu version now i cant get direct rendering back again
<psyco> ahh thanks guys
<yowshi> oh wow i found it p[ulseaudio was tieing up my sound shit
<yowshi> i would have thought it would have been killed when i uninstalled it and logged out
<mateusz_g> psyco: *applications/accesories/terminal*
<Lynet> Annirak: Hmm.. Does logs/tcpdump show that the nat box drops the packets instead of forwarding them?
<scoopex_> thanks guys :)
<mateusz_g> psyco: you can for example write: man ls
<psyco> Yup figured it out :D
<alastor666> Good night l'irc :)
<aarcane> man mount
<aarcane> finger && fsck
 * Shdwstar throws /dev/crappycdburner into /house/wall
<james1213> hello, I was wondering if you could help me, I have been using vmware workstation on UBuntu, but it does not support exchange server 2007, do you know of any linux virtualization software that does?
<Fishscene> lol Shdwstar
<arno-t> hi all can someone tell me how to load a specific module when alsa loads? I have to do "sudo modprobe snd_bt_sco" after every boot...
<james1213> virtualbox seems to only support x86 and exchange server 2007 is 64bit
<Annirak> Lynet: "find / -iname tcpdump" returns no results
<Fishscene> James1213, how does VMware not support it?
<james1213> theres no option for it as a vm
<james1213> and ive tried to use server 2008 64 and vista 64b as a base
<Shdwstar> www.virtualbox.com
<james1213> but it does not work says operating system not found
<james1213> or the once it worked said no hard drive detected
<Shdwstar> awesome sausage virtual os
<mateusz_g> so what do you think about OSS vs. ALSA?
<Fishscene> james1213, what version of VMware?
<Lynet> Annirak: Well, rule looks fine so I'm thinking there might be something else screwy. Does the appliance have default gateway set correctly?
<james1213> its only x86 i saw
<james1213> vmware 6.3...
<monestri> I need umm.. shared libaries for ffmpeg.. as apposed to.. um static libraries? Any takers?
<psyco> Can someone help me wiuth this error when running ./configure? http://pastebin.com/m5c90b9c3
<tmapj> is there anyway to mount an iso image to a  virtual drive?
<james1213> vmware 6.1.33
<james1213> the one before the 6.5 beta
<Fishscene> right
<soundray> larsbars: have you seen the article "Extending Ubuntu's Battery Life" on phoronix.com?
<Fishscene> I thought they added Server 2008 support. Maybe I'm thinking of the Beta
<james1213> fishscene anyidea on how i could get it to work?
<Shdwstar> tmapj yes with mount command i believe
<james1213> no server 2008 works
<larsbars> soundray: i haven't. i'll check it out. thanks.
<james1213> exchange server 2007 is its own OS
<james1213> and doesnt work
<david___> Anyone know a good place to start, when i am trying to get my ATI 9600 drivers up and running for Hardy Heron?
<virtuald> when installing postfix, the debconf default for the "mail name" setting is -e true, that looks f* up
<Shdwstar> david___: support.ati.com has drivers
<Illusion> hello ppl. is there a stats bot in here? im looking for ghodmode
<soundray> larsbars: apparently the binary video drivers can be a problem
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: hi how do i get into the my pictures folder .. cd My Pictures wont work
<Illusion> ~seen
<larsbars> soundray: i'm just using the intel i810, or whatever they changed it to
<Fishscene> james1213, I'm not sure then. If an OS isn't listed by VMware, I usually "fake it" by selecting another OS. But I'm now horribly off-topic. I'm not familiar with Linux/Opensource Virtualization solutions. =\
<david___> yes i downloaded and installed but fglrxinfo still shows Mesa something or another
<david___> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<james1213> fishscene thats why i chose VIsta 64bit and server 2008 64bit
<Annirak> Lynet, I have no idea.  The other ports I have forwarded appear to work.  I'm also forwarding 5002,5003 to the appliance, both are open both in and outside.
<soundray> david___: you should go through System-Administration-Hardware Drivers to install the ATI proprietary driver
<james1213> but unfortunatly it didnt work on either
<soundray> larsbars: that should be good
<Fishscene> Other 64-bit OS?
<james1213> yeh tried that too
<james1213> NO OPerating SYstem FOund
<Fishscene> hmm... I'm at the end of my rope then
<Annirak> Lynet: I am forwarding port 431 as well.  It's closed inside, but shows up as filtered outside.  Could it be something to do with the port being a low-numbered port?
<scoopex_> Is there any programs like LimeWire for ubuntu?
<Lynet> Annirak: Hmm, if other ports work fine from outside then it isn't a routing issue. Could be some firewall rules interfering?
<mateusz_g> in gxchat how to list peoples on the channel?
<prower> Anyone know of a way to reduce choppy/distorted audio in jackd/apps that output through it?
<marciofrayze2> scoopex_, nicotine
<Fishscene> scoopex_, there is "Azereus" (or however you spell it)
<marciofrayze2> scoopex_, gtkgnutella
<alado2> this is weird, but happened on gutsy for me as well, after some time (a week or so after install) Firefox gets slower, any idea why?
<wild_oscar> hi there...what's the name of the command to start the gnome volume tray manager?
<wild_oscar> it's not gnome-volume-manager, is it?
<james1213> scoopex limewire is available on linux
<Fishscene> I can't recommend limewire for anyone. =(
<soundray> !limewire | scoopex_
<ubottu> scoopex_: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: hi how do i get into the my pictures folder .. cd My Pictures wont work
<james1213> ill ask another question while i am here not sure if i will get the same answer as before
<mateusz_g> ok, i found it
<james1213> I want to be able to be prompted at outbound connections, so I know whats going on with my system
<james1213> like a 3rd party firewall in windows
<james1213> does such a program exist in Ubuntu?
<KlrSpz> james1213: not sure if it does it, but check out firewall
<james1213> So I can allow/deny outbound
<KlrSpz> err, firestarter
<wild_oscar> james1213: yes
<james1213> firestarter does not prompt you
<mateusz_g> bye
<james1213> you set rules
<KlrSpz> ok, didn't know
<james1213> I want to see a GUI saying /bin/app ex trying to....
<soundray> vegombrei: cd My\ Pictures
<roo1> If gnome-panels are now showing up, even by killall gnome-panel, what do I do?
<Annirak> Lynet: Really basic firewall.  I actually don't even have a drop rule in place yet.
<scoopex_> how to install this *.tar.gz files?
<alado2> how do i get opera (the browser) to turn up in the package manager
<james1213> I think panda security included such a feature
<wild_oscar> james1213: check out firestarter, fwbuilder, fireflier, shorewall and ipkungfu
<soundray> scoopex_: don't. Install software from the repositories whenever possible
<gronne> irc://irc.torrent-damage.net:6667/torrents
<wild_oscar> first 3 have a gui, I believe
<vegombrei> soundray: it worked but is that the way to get into all directories ?
<james1213> wild oscar, the firewalls I have looked at only let you set rules, there are no prompts
<Shdwstar> scoopex_ *.gz is gzip file at console type gzip --help
<gronne> sry.. was trying to go into it
<Shdwstar> err no
<Shdwstar> i forget the command
<LogiTech> could anyone tell me how to zip directory? ????
<soundray> vegombrei: if there's a space, you can escape it or enclose the folder name in quotes
<wild_oscar> oh, that
<kakoonia> hey.. i got a problem with switching to ttyX where x is 1-6 the screen resolution misfeets it.. is there a way to change this for tty?
<james1213> the problem I have with linux as a whole is I dont know what is going on with the system, I dont know what app is doing what
<Fishscene> right-click directory, select "Create Archive"
<wild_oscar> james1213: have no idea, but I don't think you'll be lucky
<Lynet> Annirak: Could you pastebin your iptables --list?
<scoopex_> how may i install nicotine the easiest way?
<james1213> The fact I know linux is readable entirly from the source code, I feel safe
<Gnine> firestarter does prompt for blocked inbound connections..
<soundray> james1213: it's a learning curve. Give yourself some time
<james1213> but I would like to know whats happening
<tmapj> could anyone tell me how to mount an iso image to a  virtual drive?
<soundray> scoopex_: through Applications-Add/Remove Software
<james1213> gnine
<wild_oscar> gotta go
<wild_oscar> cheers
<james1213> inbound connection are no problem seeing as I haev a hardware router
<james1213> its only monitoring outbound
<roo1> ﻿If gnome-panels are now showing up, even by killall gnome-panel, what do I do?
<Annirak> Lynet: http://pastebin.com/d29d0df90
<alado2> which p2p networks are popular in asia? exept torrent
<james1213> asiaNET5
<hydrogen> thats so off topic for this channel
<hydrogen> :>
<james1213> indeed
<Taras> does anyone know good upcoming mmorpg for ubuntu ?
<Fishscene> lol?
<ompaul> !offtopic | alado2
<ubottu> alado2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Taras> games lol
<Raptelan> ikonia: hum what?
<Fishscene> oh sorry, my chat wasn't scrolling and I lol'd at something else =S
<alado2> oops, sorry, i was waiting to get my ubuntu question answered :)
<Fishscene> I don't know of any upcoming games for Ubuntu (Or linux in general), but I do know of at least 1
<james1213> as much as I love linux, I still feel I know more about whats happening on it on Windows rather than Linux
<Fishscene> that is already out
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<Fishscene> james1213, Understandable. I still have that feeling.
<bcardarella> What is the installation path for Firefox in 8.04 ?
<roo1> ﻿If gnome-panels are now showing up, even by killall gnome-panel, what do I do?
<KlrSpz> james1213: i dont' think anything like that exists for linux
<roo1> anyone? ﻿If gnome-panels are now showing up, even by killall gnome-panel, what do I do?
<mysticdarkhack> anyone know a command to make transmission a default for bittorrent instead of miro in capital
<Fishscene> james1213, Ubuntu 8 has something called "System Monitor" which is similar to task manager in Windows. that might help you get started with "nailing down what's going on"
<scoopex_> in nicotine i got this server: server.slsknet.org:2240, but i cant connect, why?
<james1213> perhaps thats why its easy to hack once your on a linux box
<Chapai> james1213:- i feel the opposite,
<alado2> can anyone recommend another browser than firefox, in the ubuntu repos
<ompaul> !epiphany | alado2
<Chapai> epiphany-browser alado2
<ubottu> Factoid epiphany not found
<james1213> seeing as the average user does not know what running on linux/supposed to be running, doesnt look at current connection, once youve hacked linux its much easy to maintain the hack
<james1213> with windows its becoming the opposite
<james1213> of course the thing is hacking it in the first place
<kakoonia> hey.. i got a problem with switching to ttyX where x is 1-6 the screen resolution misfeets it.. is there a way to change this for tty?
<james1213> is the problem
<sidelil> alado2, epiphany-browser, galeon
<KlrSpz> completely OT, but has anyone personally built a shed before?
<james1213> chapai, I feel like I know linux isnt doing anything I don't know about
<james1213> btw is your name a reference from stargate?
<KlrSpz> james1213: lol, then you're mistaken
<scoopex_> how can i connect to server.slsknet.org:2240 at nicotine? ore is there any other sever i should use?
<hydrogen> !ot | KlrSpz
<ubottu> KlrSpz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<whileimhere> hi. I want to write some doc files for a python-GLADE app is there a program to assist me in this in ubuntu?
<ompaul> !offtopic | KlrSpz totally offtopic
<ubottu> KlrSpz totally offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Chapai> james1213:- i agree, the control i have over my other ubuntu box is huge
<esj1234> need pointers to solve wifi problem  wifi was detected with 7.10 but not 8.04  need to use ndis with windows driver
<james1213> klrspz,. linux is monitoring everything i do? reporting it to the givernment?
<james1213> and the opposite is true with windows?
<simplexio> :)
<esj1234> but don't where to gind driver
<james1213> control is huge, you can do everything you want to Linux, of course a great thing
<Fishscene> james1213: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/viruses/index.php?lang=
<evilbug> did anyone have to do something to get their video working flawlessly aside from installing the restricted driver on ati or nvidia? (gutsy and/or hardy)
<Lynet> Annirak: Sorry, not really sure what the problem is. It looks like it should work, but it doesn't.
<KlrSpz> well, that topic is completely unrelated to what you stated; and yes, there are applications that monitor what you do and phone home
<james1213> fishscene I know why Linux is better,
<Saint`Dia`> There is rumor that the C.I.A. Co-created the code for Vista to help locate terrorist activities.
<frieze> so, quick sanity check, the 64 bit version is what I want with a xeon based server right?
<alado2> KlrSpz: i've built one
<simplexio> frieze: ya
<Annirak> Lynet: well, thanks for the help
<Gantz> i'm having no luck getting my g15 to work on ubuntu
<KlrSpz> evilbug: which card? cuz yes you'll have to tell xorg to load composite extensions for nvidia
<simplexio> frieze: if you dont use java
<james1213> saintdia theres a rumour about everything
<burnerwarrior008> hello everyone
<simplexio> frieze: or use it desktop and wanna see those flash videos
<Chapai> linux is great when it works, when something goes wrong, it can be a nightmare fixing it
<paulcross> Not everybody use computer.
<james1213> yes
<esj1234>  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection  is wifi card
<simplexio> Chapai: ?
<evilbug> KlrSpz- i'm having trouble on my nvidia geforce4 mx and my ati mobility radeon x1600
<scoopex_> anyone knows how to connect to server in nicotine?
<frieze> simplexio: nope, just fileserver and some x apps and whatnot
<jason_1> webcam video is easily washed out with brightness, like someone wearing a white shirt.....can't turn the brightness down anymore.
<Lynet> Annirak: I'd try doing a couple network traces though, the error might be elsewhere.
<jason_1> suggestions?
<evilbug> KlrSpz- i never got video to work properly in any media player in ubuntu,but it would be fine in windows and os x.
<simplexio> frieze: then.. 64bit it is.. or you can go 32bit if you dont have more than 4G ram
<burnerwarrior008> ive got a problem with my wlan on ubuntu 8.04. can someone help me plz? im looking for abouth months for a solution :(
<jason_1> evilbug, mplayer man, all the way.
<poomalai> hello everybody
<Annirak> Lynet: I don't know how to do that
<evilbug> jason_1- doesn't fix anything.
<james1213> fishscene how long have you used Linux?
<simplexio> frieze: 64bit is probably bit faster under 4G little bit more faster over 4G ram
<KlrSpz> evilbug: video? oh, thought you meant working with the compiz stuff.. what problems are you having with video? and yeah as jason_1 said mplayer is nice, and what i use
<poomalai> today i have got a problem with openSSH
<poomalai> Can anyone help me?
<james1213> simplexio, Ubuntu 64bit runs great on my system apart from my sound doesnt work
<Chapai> what problem is it poomalai
<jason_1> anyone havfe suggestions on how to fix my webcam problem?
<jason_1> webcam video is easily washed out with brightness, like someone wearing a white shirt.....can't turn the brightness down anymore.
<esj1234> burnerwarrior008: me too  but no luck
<poomalai> thanks ﻿Chapai. I installed open ssh today on hardy
<evilbug> KlrSpz- video is laggy in general.i installed the restricted drivers and restricted extras but video playback sucks either way in ubuntu.
<Fishscene> james1213, I've been using Ubuntu 8 HH since release on a laptop.
<Fishscene> I've been dipping my toes in the linux waters for over a year now
<KlrSpz> evilbug: paste your xorg.conf in a pastebin
<james1213> evilbug, VLC Player plays everything fine for me including 1080p x264
<burnerwarrior008> esj1234, ive googled a few days long and found absolutely nothing :( its annoying
<KlrSpz> evilbug: even though you install a restricted driver doesnt' mean you're using it
<poomalai> when i connect using command ssh -p 33 poomalai.homelinux.com, it says connection refused
<jason_1> evilbug, hd movies will eat cpu
<esj1234> it worked for me on 7.10
<evilbug> james1213- i like vlc
<Chapai> you are not specifying what problem you are having poomalai
<james1213> in windows Media Player classic is slightly better than VLC
<james1213> so i usually watch things in Windows
<KlrSpz> i  LOVE WMPClassic
<scoopex_> i need a server to nicotine, server.slsknet.org:2240 dosnt work?!?
<evilbug> KlrSpz- it says it's being used.how do i paste it?
<simplexio> me like mplayer moust
<poomalai> ﻿when i connect using command ssh -p 33 poomalai.homelinux.com, it says connection refused
<KlrSpz> mplayer comes close, but has a few things i miss from mpc
<kakoonia> does anybody know how do i fix the resolution / change reso.. of all tty's? (ctrl+alt+f2..) ?
<KlrSpz> evilbug: ? cat it out and paste it into pastebin.com
<evilbug> i like vlc,winamp,itunes.
<esj1234> burnerwarrior008: auto detect, install driver and everything  8.04  no a thing
<evilbug> KlrSpz- one sec.
<poomalai> when i use command ssh 192.168.1.5 it works
<james1213> vlc, mpc, power dvd
<KlrSpz> kakoonia: you need to set a vga mode on your boot line
<jason_1> mplayer is the SHIT, i only use the commandline verison as well. it renders everything i throw at it, including partial files.
<Gantz> Logitech G15, after i install the dependencies i'm told to install the packages? when i do the installs always fail
<burnerwarrior008> esj1234, you know how to handle ubuntu? cause im a noob there ^^
<PriceChild> !ohmy > jason_1
<james1213> ive used Ubuntu since 6.06
<jason_1> mplayer is the POOP i only use the commandline verison as well. it renders everything i throw at it, including partial files.
<KlrSpz> :)
<esj1234> burnerwarrior008: yes,  been using it since 4.something
<kakoonia> klrspz: what do you mean?
<poomalai> please ﻿Chapai help me
<kakoonia> klrspz: how?
<Chapai> poomalai:- is 192.168.1.5 and poomalai..... the same box?
<burnerwarrior008> esj1234, maybe you know how to help me ;)
<KlrSpz> kakoonia: first step is to google my suggestion
<kakoonia> k
<simplexio> jason_1: thats reason i like it, it allways works + nice key shortcut and fast forwarding
<KlrSpz> kakoonia: http://www.mepis.org/node/2992
<kakoonia> ;) gotcha Thanks..
<KlrSpz> first result
<esj1234> burnerwarrior008: ga
<zethero1> how do I see in the terminal what my hdd info is ....
<zethero1> ?
<KlrSpz> zethero1: what hdd info do you need?
<Chapai> why did you put -p 33 in the first one, did you specify port 33 in sshd_config poomalai
<simplexio> zethero1: ? define hdd info
<jason_1> simplexio, i always svn and compile my own stuff, i have some speical options compile it with.
<linkslice> fscking debian
<evilbug> KlrSpz- http://pastebin.com/d4915c5f5
<Fishscene> Language please
<zethero1> ﻿KlrSpz: the path info... like  /dev/sda1 etc
<burnerwarrior008> esj1234, ive got a "avm fritz!wlan usb stick" as wlan device. the notebooks boots with ubuntu 8.04 perfectly, drives is loaded too. when i try to connect to my own wlan ubuntu simply stops doing anything. i cxant start programms or open files or even reboot...
<poomalai> yes. 192.168.1.5 is my local ip and poomalai.homelinux.com is dyndns domain. I want to access my machine anywhere using internet. So i created dyndns account and pointed the domain to my 192.168.1.5
<arthur> Question? how come when i type users in terminal my login shows up twice?
<simplexio> jason_1: i compiled it when ubntu f** something with it
<PriceChild> arthur: each gnome-terminal counts a seperate login
<KlrSpz> zethero1: well you can do "dmesg | grep sd" or replace with "hd" for ide channels; if it's mounted already type "mount"
<lappy198> http://dump.myskul.net/files/gnomepanel.png <-- is it possible to make the panel under the applets to be transparent?
<arthur> thats normal?
<PriceChild> arthur: yes
<scoopex_> cannot connect to nicotine, anyonw help me? how do i retrive a username and password?
<zethero1> ﻿KlrSpz: whats sd for?
<simplexio> i dont have anymore intres to compile all from source.. reason why i selected ubuntu for my destop
<Fishscene> poomalai, that sounds like a non-routable IP address. Are you sure your internet (WAN) IP address is that IP?
<esj1234> burnerwarrior008: hmm lockups like that are rare
<Chapai> why did you specify -p 33 when using the dns poomalai
<KlrSpz> zethero1: serial disk
<arthur> i just rebooted thats normal?
<KlrSpz> sda, sdb, etc etc
<Gantz> Logitech G15, after i install the dependencies i'm told to install the packages? when i do the installs always fail
<jason_1> i didn't harness the true power of mplayer until i utilized a config in $home/
<simplexio> or play with all kinds anti-virus software and shit that windows does
<KlrSpz> jason_1 same here, and live is good
<KlrSpz> *life
<slackpipe> poomalai: you want to point your dyndns to your internet ip, then have your router route the ports you need to your local ip
<burnerwarrior008> esj1234, since now noone was able to help me :( internet via cable works fine, but wlan hangs up
<KlrSpz> evilbug: that's your ati card -- unfortunately i know nothing about ATI in linux
<KlrSpz> evilbug: but it looks ok
<zethero1> ﻿KlrSpz: isn't there an fdisk command?
<poomalai> I thought it might be a problem with port. So that i changd it and configured ssh configuration file too. When i used default port 22, i faced the same problem.
<KlrSpz> zethero1: yes, but you have to give it a device first; if you're asking what the path is, then it's useless
<evilbug> KlrSpz- i see.
<james1213> slackpipe how does dyndns keep the host upto date with ur IP changes?
<CITguy08> has anybody been able to fix the libjli.so error when trying to run java?
<jason_1> KlrSpz, live?
<KlrSpz> evilbug: see if there's options in VLC (i know there are in mplayer) to choose a rendering engine; some perform better than others
<esj1234> burnerwarrior008:  try bringing up a term window before connecting wifi.  in that window, run tail -f /var/log/syslog
<slackpipe> james1213: my router has a dyndns section, i just put the info in there at it takes care of the rest
<Chapai> you are using a router, so forward the port in the router poomalai
<KlrSpz> jason_1 i meant makes life good
<KlrSpz> life is good
<jason_1> oh right
<slackpipe> james1213: with some modems you'd have to setup a bridge to the router to do that
<burnerwarrior008> esj1234, ok, ill try. notebook is running right now (im working with pc ;) )
<esj1234> burnerwarrior008: connect, watcdh the logs and see of anything jumps out at you
<poomalai> James, my ﻿router has in-built dyndns client and it sends my public ip whenever it changes,
<james1213> slackpipe, what information? just the host your using as a dyndns and login info or?
<jason_1> life sucks, espeically in america, watch sicko
<p_> hi -- doe anyone know what happened to gnome-keyring-manager in hardy?
<evilbug> KlrSpz- would that be an issue since every media player gives me the same video results?
<KlrSpz> jason_1, my life is doing fine :)
<p_> launchpad says it is "superceded" but it doesn't say by what
<poomalai> chapai. I already done that
<p_> and I want to see my gnome keyring keys.
<slackpipe> james1213: on my router i think you just pick dyndns and then put your un/pw in, it takes care of the rest
<poomalai> As i told you, I was able to access my machine through internet when i used gusty
<KlrSpz> evilbug: honestly, i don't know? i have a 486 at home that's running xubuntu and can playback videos just fine with an onboard videocard...
<james1213> cool
<afallenhope> Hey, I believe i'm havin an issue with Apache + PHP
<KlrSpz> evilbug: an old ass s3
<burnerwarrior008> esj1234, ok, i typed it in and now it run. should i try to connect now?
<Fishscene> P_: System > preferences > Encryption and Keyrings
<kasra> p_: there is seahorse
<p_> Fishscene: yay. thanks.
<esj1234> yes
<evilbug> KlrSpz- i'm frustrated...for months i've been trying to fix this.
<afallenhope> I'm trying to install apache + php running Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron and anytime I create a PHP page.. It asks me to download that page..
<KlrSpz> evilbug: you have a swap space set up?
<Chapai> when you change the port restart the ssh server
<KlrSpz> (just thinking of ideas)
<Fishscene> Poomalai, is your router routing the port to your computer's LAN IP address?
<Chapai> when you change the port restart the ssh server poomalai
<evilbug> KlrSpz- yes.
<poomalai> yes i did
<afallenhope> I've installed APACHE + PHP the following methods: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<thisusernamewasm> Mp3 stopped working on rhythmbox, I suspect due to some stuff Aptitude did when I installed an unrelated program a while ago. How do I restore mp3 playback ability?
<p_> Fishscene: oh. this isn't what I meant
<afallenhope> I've even add the type in the apache2.conf file
<kitche> afallenhope: you have to configure apache so that it understands php files
<slackpipe> poomalai: go to the dyndns website and see what ip addy the domain is forwarding to
<p_> I'm looking for the secrets that network manager keeps.
<p_> it used to be accessible via gnome-keyring-manager
<Fishscene> oh I have no idea =\
<p_> but that appears to have vanished into thin air
<KlrSpz> p_: those are encrypted and can't be unencrypted
<lordnps> Hi there, I've just installed 8.04, and I'm new to Ubuntu, and I desperatly need to program in C, gcc works, but it complaints that the libraries aren't present, strdio.h etc.
<afallenhope> kitche: I put AddType application/x-httpd-php php
<kitche> afallenhope: you have to restart apache if you change the config file if you haven't done so already
<afallenhope> int the conf file
<Chapai> poomalai:- i can reach your ssh server
<afallenhope> kitche:  I did that.
<poomalai> ﻿Fishscene, i beleive so because i was able to access web site in my computer using  my public ip. (the site is hosted in windows os. I have dual os)
<kitche> lordnps: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<KlrSpz> p_: ~/.gnome2/keyrings is the file.. delete it and you can set up a new keyring
<poomalai> really?
<lordnps> kitche: that will make it workable?
<thisusernamewasm> lordnps, desperately or urgently?
<p_> KlrSpz: I want to see what I have, not delete it :-)
<slackpipe> afallenhope: in your apache2 dir you should have a dir called mods_enabled see if your php is in there, if not create a symlink of the one in mods_avail
<poomalai> Chapai are u able to reach my ssh?
<kitche> lordnps: well it will install the basic developer files
<Chapai> i dont know why you cant, poomalai
<lordnps> thisusernamewasm: urgently
<KlrSpz> p_: right, i just described how that's not possible
<evilbug> KlrSpz- what if i make the refresh rate something like 80hz?
<lordnps> kitche: thanks, I'll try that and post you if it works :) thanks
<poomalai> actually iwas trying to connect my machine from my office. I was not able to.
<burnerwarrior008> esj1234, ok. now it says on one point "deactivating device wlan0" seems not to be right Oo
<KlrSpz> evilbug: might blow up your monitor :S
<daemon3> Is it just me, or does firefox close randomly for anyone else?
<Lordveda> any xbacklight in xorg 7.3?
<Chapai> using port 33 by the way poomalai
<thisusernamewasm> anyone know how to fix mp3 playback on my rhythmbox? it stopped working randomly. :\
<poomalai> Now i tried  to connect from my local machine (where ssh installed). Could that be a problem?
<jason_1> thisusernamewasm, reboot
<Wrekk> Anyone using Ubuntu on a laptop and had some trouble with there Touchpad?
<evilbug> KlrSpz- :(
<KlrSpz> daemon3: it does if i'm tryign to manipulate some of the settings, like applications to use... which btw is now jacked to all hell for me
<afallenhope> slackpipe: it's not there for some reason. How would I create the symlink?
<thisusernamewasm> brb, then.
<evilbug> can anyone help me with video in hardy on an ati card?
<mirek> hi, where to ask about developing apps with ubuntu? (have weird libxft problem)
<markotite1> hi
<Dread> does anyone know what the name of the file manager is for AWN file browser applet? cuz its not nautilus...
<Fishscene> does anyone know the command to restart the alsa daemon?
<markotite1> Ive installed gisomount, but dont see it in aplications
<markotite1> how can I know where deb package is installed
<Wrekk> My Touchpad are veery sloow, and I dont get it to work ... anyone wanna help?
<lordnps> By the way, how do you change resolutions in the tty terminals? (ctrl alt f*)
<luigi_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<poomalai> chapai, can i connect to my local machine using public ip?
<KlrSpz> ls
<SilverWolf89> I need help with an unrecognized external usb hard disk.. who have time for trying to solve this problem?
<Wrekk> lordnps,  I have change my res. in tty text mode
<burnerwarrior008> how do i connect to wlan vie command line?
<Chapai> poomalai:- what do you mean public ip?
<sigmounte> qqun sait ou se trouve la procedure/ repository pour avoir le kernel 2.6.5 sous hardy ? merci
<lordnps> kitche: It works!, Thanks!
<lordnps> Wrekk: how?
<afallenhope> So.. it's still not parsing.
<poomalai> I mean the ip i got using whatismyip.com
<KlrSpz> i'm really starting to hate FIREFOX 3
<Wrekk> lordnps, sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<daemon3> Well, I just got logged out.
<esj1234> burnerwarrior008: not sure  iwconfig
<magnetron> !hate | KlrSpz
<ubottu> KlrSpz: hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<daemon3> Firefox kicked me out, basically.
<iRelinquish> klrspz, why?
<lordnps> Wrekk: sure thing
<Wrekk> lordnps, with that prog you can change it... and some other rather nice things :)
<Dread> does anyone know what the name of the file manager is for AWN file browser applet?
<daemon3> KlrSpz: I agree.  I don't like firefox three.
<KlrSpz> !quitwaistingcharactersforstupidthingslikethat | magnetron
<ubottu> KlrSpz: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chapai> yes you can, poomalai
<daemon3> The good news: it's just the beta version.
<KlrSpz> iRelinquish: well, only about 10% of the damn thing works...
<magnetron> !attitude | KlrSpz
<ubottu> KlrSpz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<KlrSpz> daemon3: bad news: it's packaged with hardy
<tortho> A centrino on a Dell inspiron XPS 1710... Shall I have the regular or the 64 bit version of ubuntu..
<KlrSpz> !hasnothingtodowithwhat'sgoingonsopleasequitshowingoff
<ubottu> KlrSpz: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lordnps> Wrekk: Thanks, it was kind of desperate with that 640 400 like res :) and I love TTYing
<daemon3> I don't like the beta version because flash doesn't work, so I uninstalled it.
<afallenhope> got it to work..I just had to force-reload then restart
<daemon3> But does anyone know why Firefox kicks me out?
<white_eagle> daemon3: how does it kick you out
<poomalai> then why i am not able to connect my machine? May i send you my ip? Can u please check that and tell me whether it is working or not, chapai?
<KlrSpz> iRelinquish: and when i import my bookmarks it's so difficult to get them how i want them; it dumps them in the menu seciton and won't let you move a large section
<Wrekk> lordnps, you and me both :) ... you gonna love this prog then... you can change grub menu, and loading screen and such
<daemon3> white_eagle: Just like if I manually logged out.  It just brings me back to the login screen without warning.
<infidelis> ff 3 works fine with flash, so far
<Chapai> you have the poomalai.linu..... dns right?
<poomalai> chapai, 122.164.240.18 is my ip.
<kitche> lordnps: not a problem was in X and did my lastlog to see if you said anything so that's why I didn't say anything for some time
<SilverWolf89> is there anyone here free?
<poomalai> yes chapai
<iRelinquish> klrspz, book marks, i would use del.icou.us
<Daisuke_Ido> firefox 3 works fine, this sounds like a PEBKAC issue.  moving large groups of bookmarks is simple in the bookmark manager.
<lordnps> Wrekk: Yeah, I've seen, quite useful. Thanks
<poomalai> it it poomalai.homelinux.com
<tortho> Centrino Dual core ... 64 bit ubuntu?
<Chapai> yes i can reach it poomalai
<|neko|> !ask | SilverWolf89
<ubottu> SilverWolf89: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fishscene> !ask > SilverWolf89
<KlrSpz> iRelinquish: you know, i've been contemplating that for years, just haven't broken down to do it
<iRelinquish> klrspz, its pretty good check it out
<dinosaur> I installed Xubuntu 7.10 on a friend's dinosaur laptop.... he accidently selected the 8.?? LTS distribution upgrade... now his computer is running drastically slower (he can't handle the newer version)... how can I DOWNGRADE back to 7.10 distribution?
<Wrekk> lordnps,  :)
<lordnps> kitche: mind if I bother you with some more questions then?
<Shdwstar> SilverWolf89 responde to my query =p
<iRelinquish> klrspz, or you can just install firefox 2 again
<Chapai> hang on poomalai i am trying to connect to my ssh using public ip but its refused but i have not forward the port, let me test
<kitche> dinosaur: reinstall is the only real way
<SilverWolf89> I can't get my usb hard disk to work, with lsusb I can find it, but I can't found any way to mount it
<kitche> lordnps: go ahead if you have more
<k20a> would a keyboard with a touchpad work on linux?
<poomalai> thank you very much chapai. By the way this is my first experience with ubuntu irc channel. You guys are really active and helpful. I did not expect immediate help. Thanks once again. I will try tomorrow from my office.
<KlrSpz> iRelinquish: well i relaly like the new url bar; but dislike the download window and i can't tell firefox how to properly open a file anymore
<dinosaur> kitche : I was hoping you wouldn't say that... how positive are you on the inability to downgrade after a distribution upgrade?
<TBotNik> all, trying first time config of CVS using (downloaded 3 WinCVS, RapidSVN, Subversion).  Have no idea what to do.  Tried following SourgeForce HOWTO but it leaves me clueless
<iRelinquish> true, klrspz
<kitche> dinosaur: umm it's not recommended since it will break
<iRelinquish> klrspz, you'll get used to it all though i'm sure
<poomalai> chapai, are you facing the same problem as mine?
<john21> hello.. I would like when i open an application( like browser or amsn) not to be maximized from the beginning.I would like to set my own default size.. how could i do that?? thx in advance.
<dinosaur> break is not good... guess he's stuck with it as-is... no way am I taking the time to reinstall, upgrade, and add 100+ programs to this dinosaur again
<TheOV> My ADSL connection used to work in Ubuntu no problem, but now it's not working at all. My network adapter connects directly to the ADSL modem (no router). Even the live CD doesn't connect, so I don't think it's a problem with my configuration. I have openSuSE and Windows XP installed as well as Ubuntu, and they both connect no problem. Sometimes in Ubuntu it spontaneously connects, but normally it doesn't. I try dhclient, but it always ends without co
<Dread> does anyone know what the name of the file manager is for AWN file browser applet?
<dinosaur> thanks folks
<starz> hey
<starz> emergency question plz
<monestri> isn't there a select all in the terminal?
<starz> i need to mount a software raided / partition from a 7.10 livecd
<starz> how ???
<starz> plz
<Chapai> poomalai:- from what i can tell, using public ip within the network does not work, so connect using the 192... but when outside the network it works hence i can reach your ssh server
<hisingh1> hello
<Wrekk> starz, se any in /dev?
<hisingh1> anyone knwo how to use ssh
<lordnps> kitche: sorry my X crashed
<Daisuke_Ido> Chapai: but you can test it from another machine using the internal IP
<hisingh1> anyone know how to use ssh
<KlrSpz> hisingh1: that's pretty broad, can you be specific in your intent?
<Daisuke_Ido> !repeat | hisingh1
<ubottu> hisingh1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<poomalai> oh... You have been very helpful for me, chapai. Thanks a lot. I will try from my office tomorrow...
<lordnps> kitche: I was going to complain about compiz, and I tried to start it up, but it went nutto
<Chapai> hope it works, poomalai
<hisingh1> connect to a diffrent computer (sorry for repeat, my bad)
<poomalai> bye bye...
<jason_1> took 13 months for this scrap on my elbow to completely fill in/heal. that hardcore?
<hisingh1> code specificly (i am using no-ip)
<kitche> lordnps: I don't really use anything fancy like compiz but just know enough to get it working with compiz-fusion
<poomalai> bye folks.
<Daisuke_Ido> jason_1: quite offtopic.
<lordnps> kitche: Firstly it complaints that there-s no XGL accelaration , while my gentoo compiz said it had
<lordnps> kitche: should I re emerge the 915?
<kitche> lordnps: do you have XGL installed?
<AaronH> hisingh1, I sent you a PM
<jason_1> so was mplayer and no one complained.
<kitche> lordnps: now a days though you don't need XGL really
<lordnps> kitche: do I have to Install it?
<lordnps> kitche: the main problem isn-t that though
<Daisuke_Ido> jason_1: mplayer is a piece of software available in ubuntu, your scrapes are not.  therefore it is offtopic.  if you want to discuss your healing rates, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lordnps> kitche: it complains abou a configuration file somewhere... its a fresh install
<Nissan_350Z> Hello, I need help for possibly finding a new graphics driver for an HP?
<lordnps> kitche: it shouldnt be messed up already
<lordnps> kitche:  my gentoo worked all nicely after install , even though it took 3 days to compile
<jason_1> acutally, we were discussing mplayer playing video files.
<KlrSpz> <3 gentoo
<kitche> lordnps: see if you have an option in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf that has AIGLX in there someplace if you do not have a nvida card with binary driver
<lordnps> kitche: I have an Intel 945
<jason_1> and compling it from source, not from the repos, so, it was not ubuntu related.
<kitche> lordnps: see if you have AIGLX enabled in xorg.conf then
<lordnps> kitche: ok gonna check, wait a sec
<Daisuke_Ido> jason_1: still, talking about your injuries is not an appropriate topic for this channel, end of discussion
<lordnps> kitche: No... it doesnt have such an option
<Nissan_350Z> Hello, I need help for possibly finding a new graphics driver for an HP? Because this current driver is messing up BADLY :/
<lordnps> kitche: its surprizingly small actually...
<jason_1> Daisuke_Ido, i ended my discussion about my injury.
<evilbug> can anyone help me with video in hardy on an ati card?
<lordnps> kitche:  doesnt have anything regarding the graphics adapter, except that its a managed graphics adapter
<kitche> lordnps: you will need to reconfigure X then most likely I believe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg still works
<lordnps> kitche: ok... Ill try that...
<fugitivo> hello
<TheOV> My ADSL connection used to work in Ubuntu no problem, but now it's not working at all. My network adapter connects directly to the ADSL modem (no router). Even the live CD doesn't connect, so I don't think it's a problem with my configuration. I have openSuSE and Windows XP installed as well as Ubuntu, and they both connect no problem. Sometimes in Ubuntu it spontaneously connects, but normally it doesn't. I try dhclient, but it always ends without co
<fugitivo> anyone with ubuntu 8.04 and a hauppauge pvr 150 ?
<linkmaster03> All my ALSA mixers suddenly disappeared and my sound doesn't work, please help!
<fugitivo> i have no sound in my hauppauge pvr 150
<^Tech-Help^> how do i search for a word that is in the terminal? like for example the ps -A command floods the terminal too much to try to find anything , i know its Grep something
<fugitivo> ^Tech-Help^, ps ax |grep word
<^Tech-Help^> ah thanks :)
<fugitivo> ^Tech-Help^, try to use a nick without weird symbols
<fugitivo> ^Tech-Help^, its hard to type :)
<^Tech-Help^> well the nick i wanted was taken :/
<solexious> [Q] Since updating to 8.04 my cron jobs in cron.hourly cron.daily etc arnt running, any ideas?
<RYjet911> Hey.
<Gantz> when watching embedded videos, it plays for about 4 seconds max and has no sound
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<kinterra> fugitivo: haupauge? what is that?
<fugitivo> kinterra, tv tuner
<Gantz> so far i can get sound from music but not embedded videos
<Illusion> anybody in here who has php knowlegde?
<CelticLord_> nuit!!
<Starnestommy> Illusion: maybe someone in ##php does
<fugitivo> Illusion, a little
<linkmaster03> All my ALSA mixers suddenly disappeared and my sound doesn't work, please help!
<fugitivo> Illusion, but #php will be better
<Illusion> ok. ty
<Gantz> can't get flash videos to play for more than 4 seconds at a time
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, is your sound card detected?
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: how can I find that out? it worked like a charm until last night
<lordnps> kitche: Compiz doesn-t work nevertheless... oh well, I guess I dont need anything fancy... as long as I have emacs and gcc running Ill manage, thanks for the help! :D
<solexious> Gantz, had the ame problem compleatly uninstall the flash plugin and restart then re install
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, lsmod |grep snd
<solexious> Gantz, that fixed all my problems
<RYjet911> I tried to install Ubuntu 8.04, but whenever I start the computer up it stays in a console-like thing, and I have no idea what to do. It has the Ubuntu loading bar, but once it finished I get a console screen.
<vlad> can somebody help me to configure some ident daemon listening on port 113 where i have to put my id?
<flotishtu> how to auto configure ipmasq or any thing like it on every time at system boot.  dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq     . instead of manully pressing keys.?
<Nissan_350Z> Hello, I need help for possibly finding a new graphics driver for an HP? Because this current driver is messing up BADLY :/ This is on Hardy Heron...
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: which one am I looking for?
<Gantz> ﻿solexiousnot: sure where to do that
<fugitivo> RYjet911, start writing on paper that console-like thing and paste it in pastebin
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, do you have modules loaded?
<dethstar> how can I go about unzipping multiple rar files that contain my data with hardy?
<RYjet911> Pastebin?
<fugitivo> dethstar, unrar x ?
<dethstar> oh yeah?
<solexious> Gantz, go to synaptic manager and search for flash, right clck on it and choose compleatly remove
<Gantz> cool
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: umm, i'm not sure :( sorry for being a noob
<fugitivo> RYjet911, www.pastebin.ca
<iRelinquish> any good guides for samba with 8.04?
<gavintlgold> hi, is there any way I can restrict internet access for a single user?
<gavintlgold> or, rather, block it completely/
 * magnetron plays "balloon fight"
<solexious> [Q] Since updating to 8.04 my cron jobs in cron.hourly cron.daily etc arnt running, any ideas?
<fugitivo> well i came here for help and i'm helping other people, i need sound on my hauppauge
<ReVisions> how im doing an ipv6 scan on nmap?
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, snd_ something
<Stijn> Can anyone tell me on how to activate a raid device? I can only find 'assemble' but that gives an error saying that it's already active, but mdadm --detail /dev/md1 says the MD is clean and non-active... Any hints ?
<kinterra> fugitivo: system-config-soundmanager
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: yes snd                    59940  7 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<remu> hey guys, I have two questions, question 1) my physics teacher gave us a solutions manual in word document format, when I try to open it in OOo, it doesnt display the formulas and equations properly, has a bunch of weird symbols for some of them, anyone know how this can be fixed?
<redrebel> ubuntu-pe
<fugitivo> kinterra, ?
<magnetron>  ReVisions maybe you need to give it the ipv6 option?
<laeg> *sigh*
<laeg> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<laeg> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<RYjet911> Why do I need to write the console stuff on paper?
<kitche> remu: use Word instead of OOo the document might have somthing in it that OOo does not understand
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, cat /proc/asound/cards
<fugitivo> kinterra, i dont have that command
<remu> kitche: but I dont have Word
<Stijn> remu: You probably need another locale
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: --- no soundcards ---
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, well, that's the problem
<Stijn> remu: utf-8, or some windows kind, windows isn't really a big utf-8 fan
<kinterra> fugitivo: uff, sorry
<Stijn> remu: I have problems with that all the time, so don't ask me howto :p
<remu> Stijn: what do you mean? I think the formulas were made using the microsoft office equation editor thing
<remu> Stijn: lol, k
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, whats your soundcard?
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, onboard?
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: HDA Intel
<Stijn> remu: those 'equations' are special characters in a characterset, microsofts one is 'closed source', so you need to use a compatible one to see it..
<evilbug> can anyone help me with video in hardy on an ati card?
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, i have one and its being detected
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: i know, mine stopped working all of a sudden
<Stijn> remu: like, when you do 3 thirds of 4, in Arial it works, but in some fancy font it won't.. :)
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, lspci -vv |grep Audio
<remu> Stijn: and you wouldnt happen to know which compatible character set I should get huh?
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: i had something plugged into the mic input, then i unplugged it and the thing became unavailable
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Stijn> Stijn: I have no clue, I use Mac OS on my desktop these days
<linkmaster03> Stijn: talking to yourself eh
<solexious> [Q] Since updating to 8.04 my cron jobs in cron.hourly cron.daily etc arnt running, any ideas?
<ryanakca> tar -tz foo.tar.gz     should list the files in the archive, correct?
<Stijn> linkmaster03: lols :)
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Stijn> remu: I have no clue, I use Mac OS on my desktop these days...
<Saint`Dia`> What opens .rar files?
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Operation not permitted
<fugitivo> Saint`Dia`, unrar
<Stijn> lol @ dilbert :P http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/2996/pmeo9hcjp7aw9.jpg
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<RYjet911> I've written down all the information given to me in the console... Now what?
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<orbisvicis> is linux init 3 equivalent to disabling the gdm init script in ubuntu ?
<fugitivo> RYjet911, paste it in pastebin.ca and give us the link
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, dmesg
<RYjet911> http://pastebin.ca/1019486
<Stijn> Can anyone tell me on how to activate a raid device? I can only find 'assemble' but that gives an error saying that it's already active, but mdadm --detail /dev/md1 says the MD is clean and non-active... Any hints ?
<fugitivo> RYjet911, there are no errors there
<RYjet911> I don't know what to do from there.
<kitche> orbisvicis: no you would have to chmod -x the gdm script or use the ubuntu/debain way to disable init scripts
<fugitivo> RYjet911, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<papercalypso> so what's the protocol for getting some newb assistance around here?
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: i only pasted the stuff about snd_*
<Beererde> hi. when i use epiphany, the previous version always asked what i want to do with *torrent files... but the new version just immediately displays the "save" dialog.. what could be wrong?
<fugitivo> papercalypso, just ask
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, where?
<RYjet911> It's just flickered on and off a few times, and now it's came up with a box saying "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode".
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: http://pastebin.com/m22e43978
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: i was uploading it sorry lol
<lordleemo> RYjet911: i thought the pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu.com/ how many are there officially
<fugitivo> RYjet911, whats your videocard?
<RYjet911> ATI Radeon X800 SE
<papercalypso> fugitivo, I'm trying to boot from cd onto a mac g5, I burned the 6.06 iso onto a cd and it only boots to a certain point before the screen goes black
<Beererde> hi. when i use epiphany, the previous version always asked what i want to do with *torrent files... but the new version just immediately displays the "save" dialog.. what could be wrong? *it works with pdf files
<askand> Has any fix been released to the hardy freezing problem?
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, it seems you have a module conflict there
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, could you paste this? lsmod |grep snd
<remu> second question, ive been reading in the forums and searching google, however I haven't been able to make sense of the solutions or if i do, they dont seem to work....I use gmount-iso to mount iso files, but how can I mount bin files?
<movarian> ﻿hi, when using graphical apt under gnome to search for packages, it shows me which packages I've already installed; can I get apt-cache search to do that?
<orbisvicis> wouldnt it have been easier for ubuntu devs to remove the gdm symlink in rc3.d, so init 3 actually does something ?
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: http://pastebin.com/m27cfbab6
<fugitivo> papercalypso, 6.06 is OLD
<papercalypso> fugitivo, is there a newer version that will work on ppc?
<fugitivo> papercalypso, sorry, no idea about ppc
<fugitivo> papercalypso, check the site www.ubuntu.com
<benzss> how do i stop drives appearing on the desktop
<iRelinquish> benzss, unplug them
<linkmaster03> iRelinquish: xD
<morphriz> hi, i need a utility to convert a binary file to a unsigned char array in a c header file? Anyone know of a such in ubuntu?
<soviet> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<benzss> o thanks for that let me go try it
<benzss> o hlep hlep guys nothign works
<papercalypso> here's what the website says "The PowerPC platform of computers is not supported by the newest versions of Ubuntu. However Ubuntu 6.06 is still supported and available for your machine." fugitivo
<Beererde> morphriz: just write one, three lines...
<neglesaks> is this channel appropriate for support of Ubuntu 7x?
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, sorry, i cant help you, maybe its a hardware issue?
<iRelinquish> benzss, if you want i'll google it for you
<steve699> any one can tell me how can i play .RMVB extention videos on ubuntu 8.04 x64
<benzss> oh but it's so much easier to come here
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: it was working perfectly last night, i havent done anything since then except plug a microphone in and unplug it
<Beererde> hi. when i use epiphany, the previous version always asked what i want to do with *torrent files... but the new version just immediately displays the "save" dialog.. what could be wrong? *it works with pdf files
<TheName> is there a fast and sufficient way t see if i have the same files installed twice on my pc
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> heya guys I have yet another question xD In the desktop section of the hardware check on the ubuntu wiki is the realease of ubuntu they list the most compatible or just the one it was tested with?
<morphriz> Beererde: i know, done it as a exercise once.. but i need one fast :)
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, maybe that broke the soundcard :\ do you have windows or a bootcd to test it?
<Amphoteric> hello, who can I talk to about an Nvidia graphics driver issue?
<papercalypso> damn ppc's for not being ubuntu compatible!
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: yeah, should I
<fugitivo> papercalypso, upgrade to x86 :)
<Beererde> morphriz: {FILE *f=fopen("bla.txt","rt");while(!feof(f)){printf("%02x, ", fgetc(stdin)}}
<steve699>  any one can tell me how can i play .RMVB extention videos on ubuntu 8.04 x64
<askand> ﻿Has any fix been released to the hardy freezing problem?
<fugitivo> papercalypso, but why you dont use osx?
<Stijn> Amphoteric: Don't ask to ask, ask! Just state the problem and the people who know about it will respond, or not.. Patience is the key :)
<soviet> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<morphriz> Beererde: thanks!
<psych> hi
<neglesaks> ok, i'll try - I've just updated to Ubuntu 7.10 from 6.something and after the update the window manager fails to start, leaving me with a CLI - any ideas?
<psych> my cedilla workd everywhere but amsn
<linkmaster03> neglesaks: upgrade to 8.04
<movarian> is there a way to know from a "apt-cache search" result which packages are already installed?
<psych> i did found it works when i run LC_ALL=pt_BR /usr/bin/amsn
<Amphoteric> after installing the driver for my graphics card (quatro NVS 140M) both through envy and standard hardware driver manager, I reboot my system. When it comes back up my screen is all scrambled but I can hear my login prompt. How do I fix this?
<papercalypso> fugitivo, I do, I'm just interested in trying some version of linux, which I know osx is based off of, but I'd still like to see what else is out there
<psych> now my LC_ALL is blank
<neglesaks> all right, ill try.
<psych> what LC_ALL refers to ?
<solexious> [Q] Since updating to 8.04 my cron jobs in cron.hourly cron.daily etc arnt running, any ideas?
<karllen2> is there a wqay to reset smb shares i cant seem to see any of them over my network
<Stijn> papercalypso: The kernel of OSX is based of BSD, or unix, whatever you want, but not linux :p
<thisusernamewasm> mp3 playback on my rhythmbox does not work. I went and tried to install the gstreamer metapkg, but that didn't solve anything. Still plays ogg's. I just restarted, that didn't help. Any ideas?
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<linkmaster03> All my ALSA mixers suddenly disappeared and my sound doesn't work, please help!
<thisusernamewasm> It used to.
<papercalypso> stijn, I see
<psmith> i have set up and old Dell dimesion L933r as a mach sabba server to deminstriaght to esa that klinux is a good alternative to windows, how ever the machine whicjh i am using to connetc to freenode at the minute will not allow the windows clients to connect.
<Fishscene> karllen2, youc an't view windows shares on other computers? or you can't view your smba share from other computers?
<Saint`Dia`> I need a good GUI program, to do shoutcast, what can I use?
<papercalypso> stijn, so what's the difference?
<Stijn> papercalypso: Not much for the user
<Stijn> papercalypso: They are just kernels with their own userbase
<roo1> ﻿in which folder my gnome-applets and launchers are stored under my home dir?
<soviet> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<karllen2> ﻿Fishscene: i cant see what im sharing on my linux desktop on my mac and i cant see my mac shares on my linux desktop
<karllen2> i used to be able to
<papercalypso> stijn, isn't unix proprietary and linux open source?
<papercalypso> stijn, or am I mistaken
<Beererde> hi. when i use epiphany, the previous version always asked what i want to do with *torrent files... but the new version just immediately displays the "save" dialog.. what could be wrong? *it works with pdf files
<Stijn> You are correct
<roo1> papercalypso: not all unix are...
<thisusernamewasm> Anyone able to help me restore mp3 playback to rhythmbox? This post in the forums gives all the detail I know to give: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795534
<Amphoteric> ﻿after installing the driver for my graphics card (quatro NVS 140M) both through envy and standard hardware driver manager, I reboot my system. When it comes back up my screen is all scrambled but I can hear my login prompt. How do I fix this?
<papercalypso> Gotcha
<douye> What is the command to show new usb connections? (i thought it was something like.. tail -0f .. ?)
<neglesaks> right 8.04 is set to download and see till 60x ratio. thanks.
<karllen2> ﻿Amphoteric: try reconfig X
<thisusernamewasm> douye, would the command "dmesg" help?
<roo1> papercalypso: for example FreeBSD is open source and under BSD License...
<Amphoteric> how and when would I do that>
<roo1> papercalypso: same is the case with openSolaris
<douye> thisusernamewasm: well i kinda wanna see it register devices when i plug them in
<karllen2> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xor
<papercalypso> roo1, Aha, I didn't know that
<roo1> in which directory under my home dir, my gnome applets, launchers on the panels and workspace count settings are stored?
<karllen2> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg*
<thisusernamewasm> douye, dmesg gives timestamps... I don't know of anything that observes it live.
<papercalypso> I'm gonna try one more thing, hopefully this will work
<thisusernamewasm> Alas, I am a n00b.
<roo1> papercalypso: for more info on Open Source and Closed source, ask in PM.. as this is Ubuntu support channel,
<Amphoteric> karllen2, how and when would I do that?
<Amphoteric> oh, sorry
<douye> thisusernamewasm: there is, its something with tail -0f /var/... or something
<Amphoteric> when would I do it though?
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<tarkus_> how can i adjust the birhgtness for when im running on battery? any idea?
<cristos> hi
<karllen2> ﻿Amphoteric: restart in fail safe and in the terminal type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<roo1> tarkus_: System > Pref> Power Management
<cristos> hem,  whot italian channel?
<Amphoteric> karllen2, how do I restart in fail safe? I am new to linux (started today)
<GibbaTheHutt> anyone come accross a "bad EIP value" when trying to install from hardy, it will work if its 64bit, or 32bit fedora, but 32bit hardy fives theis error
<danbhfive> !it > cristos
<roo1> ﻿in which directory under my home dir, my gnome applets, launchers on the panels and workspace count settings are stored?
<karllen2> ﻿Amphoteric: when u boot up u will see grub load and there is another option called recovery that u can choose
<danbhfive> roo1: why do you ask?
<karllen2> it comes before the login screen
<cristos> thanks dan!
<tarkus_> roo1: yeah, i already tried that.. theres nothing there for it
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<Stijn> Can anyone tell me on how to activate a raid device? I can only find 'assemble' but that gives an error saying that it's already active, but mdadm --detail /dev/md1 says the MD is clean and non-active... Any hints ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<thisusernamewasm> Is anyone able to help me restore mp3 playback to rhythmbox?
<tarkus_> roo1: there used to be a slider to adjust brightness when on battery. but now (in hardy) there isnt anything..
<Amphoteric> recovery gives me 4 options, normal boot, fix packages, fix x server, and root prompt, do I want the prompt or to fix xserver?
<awais> what is the equivalent of Microsoft Visio in ubuntu?
<favro> !raid | Stijn
<ubottu> Stijn: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<roo1> danbhfive: coz I made backup of my home, and now I can't figure out which dir should I place to get those things back, as there is something in .gnome, .gnome2, or .gconf which is preventing the gnomme-panels to appear, so I just want the launchers and those stuff back
<roo1> tarkus_: go to Add to Panel >
<Strick^9> holy crap this is fast :-)
<westjd> can someone help me edit my grub to allow my windows load default
<roo1> tarkus_: Birghtness applet is there
<tarkus_> roo1: yeah, i already have the battery icon and prefs on my panel
<fugitivo> westjd, how many options you have in your grub config?
<danbhfive> roo1: on a clean install of hardy, I only have .gnome2 and .gnome2_private
<karllen2> ﻿Amphoteric: choose fix xserve
<roo1> tarkus_: plus in the second tab on power management you should find what you are asking
<douye> Is there anyway to restart the usb service? (my usb stick aint being picked up somehow.. it happens sometimes)
<tarkus_> roo1: oooh, ok
<Saint`Dia`> I need a good GUI program, to do shoutcast, what can I use????
<tarkus_> roo1: nope, i dont
<pwnedulongtime> anyone know how I get the current screen resolution and store it as a variable in a bas script?
<Amphoteric> I have done that in the past, and when it boots back up, the driver is no longer installed
<westjd> fugitivo 6 maybe
<roo1> tarkus_: I have :P
<pwnedulongtime> s/bas/bash
<fugitivo> Saint`Dia`, maybe videolan
<tarkus_> roo1: there is an option for "reduce backlight" its turned off, but it didnt make any diff..
<roo1> danbhfive: but question is still there: ﻿in which directory under my home dir, my gnome applets, launchers on the panels and workspace count settings are stored?
<Stijn> favro: thnx
<fugitivo> Webspot, count from zero the number of your windows option and set it in the default= parameter of the grub config
<awais> what is the equivalent of Microsoft Visio in ubuntu, some tool i can use to create database schema charts?
<karllen2> ﻿Amphoteric: mmm then im a little lost im sorry
<roo1> tarkus_: on mine it does :P HP Compaq 6720s
<mudd`Hossam> hello, I am running proftpd and have to chown access my /var/www everytime i wish to upload then have to chown www-data:www-data after im done, is there a quicker solution than this?
<karllen2> try #compiz-fusion they are real good with
<karllen2> x
<Amphoteric> I have looked at every forum I can find, people mention that problem, but never a solution
<danbhfive> roo1: I also have a .gconf directory
<Amphoteric> ok
<westjd> fugitivo 8 choices... but only one "other os"
<steve699>  can you plz tell me how can i play .RMVB extention videos on ubuntu 8.04 x64
<steve699>  can you plz tell me how can i play .RMVB extention videos on ubuntu 8.04 x64
<tarkus_> roo1: im using a Thinkpad T61.. and its not making any difference... it might just be because im outside?? lol
<fugitivo> westjd, that should be windows
<freddy> I hate it when a problem is described in many places but no one provides a solution..
<pwnedulongtime> ﻿anyone know how I get the current screen resolution and store it as a variable in a bash script?
<heartsblood> Can anybody recommend a decent (ago) video card to play dx9 games in wine?
<roo1> steve699: install real player deb file
<danbhfive> roo1: maybe try #gnome?  I somewhat doubt people will know here
<roo1> tarkus_: may be :P
<westjd> fugitivo that is correct.... and I want that one to be "defualt"
<roo1> danbhfive: thanks
<westjd> I moved it to the top of the list, but that made it error on bootup
<fugitivo> westjd, count it and use the parameter "default"
<fugitivo> westjd, start counting from zero
<douye> thisusernamewasm: the command was "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<SRLIrc[3205]> need som1 to text 64337 and give me the #'s there its a pin please som1 do it for me my cell has broked
<westjd> fugitivo thanks!!!
<HottieGirl135> need som1 to text 64337 and give me the #'s there its a pin please som1 do it for me my cell has broked
<narothepharoh> WHAT ARE SOME COOL GAMES FOR THIS OS?
<fugitivo> narothepharoh, armagetron
<danbhfive> !games > narothepharoh
<HottieGirl135> need som1 to text 64337 and give me the #'s there its a pin please som1 do it for me my cell has broked
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<mudd`Hossam> hello, I am running proftpd and have to chown access my /var/www everytime i wish to upload then have to chown www-data:www-data after im done, is there a quicker solution than this?
<HottieGirl135> need som1 to text 64337 and give me the #'s there its a pin please som1 do it for me my cell has broked
<danbhfive> HottieGirl135: you need to stop that
<psmith> mudd`Hossam: You could write a script.
<HottieGirl135> why?
<HottieGirl135> i need som1 to do it for me
<HottieGirl135> why doesnt any1?
<HottieGirl135> why doesnt any1?
<FloodBot2> HottieGirl135: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HottieGirl135> need som1 to text 64337 and give me the #'s there its a pin please som1 do it for me my cell has broked
<fugitivo> mudd`Hossam, you should have a config option to change owner and group of files
<danbhfive> HottieGirl135: this room is for ubuntu support only
<HottieGirl135> CAN SUM1 DO IT PLZ
<HottieGirl135> CAN SUM1 DO IT PLZ
<mudd`Hossam> psmith: i think i remember changing something in aliases file or whatever so both of them had ownership on the files, is this possible?
<HottieGirl135> need som1 to text 64337 and give me the #'s there its a pin please som1 do it for me my cell has broked
<danbhfive> !ops | HottieGirl135
<ubottu> HottieGirl135: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<steve699> rool : it's X64 cant install real player
<mudd`Hossam> fugitivo: i am in 8.04 server, do i accomplish this through the aliases or users file or something?
<fugitivo> mudd`Hossam, you can change owner and group of proftpd to www-data
<jengelh> steve699: you can run 32-bit binaries within a 64-bit environment
<tomolds> What are peoples opinions on the best CLI mail client?
<steve699> how
<mod_cure> how can i re-index the locate command to find new files ?
<mudd`Hossam> fugitivo: found it http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1350073#p1350073
<fugitivo> mod_cure, updatedb
<sam88824> I need help with tor and privoxy on ubuntu 8.04 I have used before on 7.10
<abcdef> tomolds: nice, light, and handy when required
<mod_cure> thanks
<steve699> from where can i download real
<|neko|> tomolds,  the difficulty is configuration of tls layer
<paddax> mod_cure:sudo updatedb
<steve699> anylink
<glitch> Hello all, is there a way to find out for sure what wireless chipset my laptop has? I am running 8.04
<favro> mod_cure: sudo updatedb
<douye> Anyone, how can i turn seamless mode off at virtualbox ?
<mod_cure> thanks
<|neko|> I've used mutt... it's powerful
<yaman> hi every one i have a dell inspiron laptop with conexant modem card and seems its not compatible any help to make it work on the ubuntu ?
<abcdef> |neko|: agreed
<zoko> hello all
<fugitivo> mudd`Hossam, i dont understand, but you can do what i said before
<sjovan> some one got a html-editor to recomend?
<steve699> ill be very gr8full if you can help me guys
<mudd`Hossam> fugitivo: got it, thank you
<jengelh> sjovan: vi
<gordonjcp> sjovan: depends what you want to do
<fugitivo> sjovan, vim :)
<gordonjcp> sjovan: I mostly use gedit
<paddax> sjovan: gedit
<fugitivo> sjovan, gedit or kate
<abcdef> sjovan: gedit for you, or eamcs, or vi, or nano
<Craynerd> guys, total noob here,just need some advice. Got simple web design need doing and wondering what the best channel to try and find someone is?
<XORAND> I installed heron on a machine which has an nvidia card.  Before I enabled the driver, I got a decent display.  I have enabled display effects and now only get a 800x600 display.  How can I increase my resolution?  In the display option, it doesn't let me choose above 800x600
<gordonjcp> sjovan: or bluefish, or kdevelop ;-)
<MagoonD> what is the equivalent of Microsoft Visio in ubuntu, some tool i can use to create database schema charts?
<arthur> casn sombody tell me where my .Trash folder is? i want to brows there with terminal.... cd /?
<sam88824> install nvidia-settings
<thisusernamewasm> can anyone help me restore mp3 playback to rhythmbox?
<hoggie> HEY!
 * emma *smiles*
<|neko|> MagoonD, inkscape it's powerful, but it's not the same
 * hoggie is smiling back to emma
<sjovan> i wan't some autocompleet code options, nice colors, and a easy way to finde propper tags and css options
<fugitivo> MagoonD, Dia maybe
<emma> thanks hoggie
<hoggie> ;)
<sjovan> kde aps = no go
<emma> I'm reporting for duty
<Craynerd> :(
<glitch> anybody know how to find out what wireless chipset I have in my laptop? I am using 8.04
<MagoonD> thanks |neko| , fugitivo
<danbhfive> arthur: you could try the locate command
<|neko|> MagoonD, Dia try to be like visio, but i would prefer inkscape
<Craynerd> guys, please direct me to correct room: looking for webdesigners ?
<gordonjcp> sjovan: hm, I'm fairly sure kdevelop does code completion, but that's always the first thing I turn off
<fugitivo> sjovan, try screem or amaya
<clintchance> Anyone know how to get fsx working
<emma> Craynerd, #php
<kitche> glitch: go by what make the wireless is then you can see what chipset it uses by the maker and the make really
<gordonjcp> code completion slows things down too much
<gordonjcp> clintchance: fsx?
<fugitivo> glitch, lspci -vv
<sjovan> fugitivo: will do
<Craynerd> ?
<clintchance> Flight Simulator X
<Stijn> Craynerd: Probably not on freenode, but you can try #apache, #html #css ?
<glitch> well gateway says it could be broadcom or realtek
<hoggie> i got a question: can i install ubuntu and run it normaly on an external HardDrive? its a 500 gigs 7600rpm usb2?
<grzyb> in which package can i find binary ab ?
<gordonjcp> clintchance: What exactly are you trying to do?
<gordonjcp> Craynerd: What exactly are you trying to do?
<glitch> k wil try lspci -vv
<Stijn> Craynerd: especially the latter to, and #php aswell, yes
<clintchance> Get it to run
<gordonjcp> clintchance: sorry, mistab
<arthur> its not showing up anywhere?
<emma> hoggie, yes but it will be very slow.
<fugitivo> hoggie, YES
<Craynerd> #webdesign
<DIL> if i am using a thumbdrive and deleted a file would a .trash file be created on it if not what would cause a .trash file to be created on a thumbdrive
<striker88> glitch: lspci or dmesg?
<gordonjcp> !appdb | clintchance
<ubottu> clintchance: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<hoggie> SHIT!
<hoggie> oops
<arthur> my trash folder where is it?
<clintchance> Wine dont support it
<emma> hoggie - easy don't start trouble.
<gordonjcp> hoggie: yeah, that will work just fine
<|neko|> arthur, ~/.trash
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: i went on vista, my sound card isnt fried
<visf> hi, can i use chmod in all file in a folder?
<gordonjcp> hoggie: it might be a little slower than if it was running on an internal drive
<hoggie> emma: damn i was so hoping itll work as usual
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, that's good :)
<ghindo> arthur, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<emma> visf - Yes try chmod -R
<gordonjcp> hoggie: or, if it's a USB1.1 drive, quite a lot slower
<XORAND> all my nvidia drivers are installed and enabled yet I can't set my resolution above 800x600
<gordonjcp> hoggie: try it and see
<|neko|> visf, use * to refer to all files
<NetEcho> has anyone had any issues with using wubi to install Kubuntu and Kubuntu-KDE4?
<arthur> bash: cd: /home/arthur/.trash: No such file or directory
<visf> emma: thanks
<visf> neko: thanks
<glitch> ok lspci and does not show the wireless just the ethernet card
<kitche> XORAND: set the modes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf it's much easier then releying on the applets in gnome/kde
<ghindo> arthur:  It should be under: /home/arthur/.local/share/Trash/files
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<arthur> i can open it up with natulis but cant bowse to it with terminal..
<XORAND> thanks kitche
<|neko|> sorry arthur it has upper case T
<emma> visf - Quite welcome. When doing anything using -R (recursively going into the directory sub-structure) always be very careful and sure what you are doing.
<hoggie> gordonjcp: well.. i dont have it.. i wanted to buy it tomorow.. for that. cause i have lots of thing i need to upload to my comp..
<sigmounte> hello , i'm on hardy , how to go to kernel 2.6.25 ?
<gordonjcp> hoggie: if you're buying drives, you're far better to try and get an internal drive unless you actually need it to be removable
<onelivv> cd .local/share/Trash
<soundray> sigmounte: why?
<tmapj> could anyone tell me if its  possible to use more than one account with evolution email?
<|neko|> well there are multiple Trash? Or they have moved it in heron? In gutsy I have it in my home
<gordonjcp> tmapj: yes, it is
<tmapj> gordonjcp:  how?
<sigmounte> soundray, i need it to fix a bug with via82cxxx
<ghindo> | neko | They moved it in Hardy
<gordonjcp> hoggie: disks are cheap - less than 80 quid for a 1TB drive now
<hoggie> gordonjcp: i dont need it to be removable, though there a very big price difference btween a 500gigs external drive to a 100gigs internal for a laptop.. ohh ye its a laptop ;)
<gordonjcp> tmapj: just add more accounts, same way as you added the first one
<emma> gordonjcp, hoggie I have an external drive and I think it's wonderful. But it is for putting data on, like music, docs, and such. I don't think it's good for running the OS on.
<gordonjcp> emma: yup
<soundray> sigmounte: you will have to compile your own. There is a factoid:
<tmapj> i added my first account with a special startup wizard
<gordonjcp> emma: that said, I have a distro installed on a USB key, which seems reasonably quick
<soundray> !kernelcompile | sigmounte
<ubottu> sigmounte: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<sigmounte> i know how to compil a kernel under debian , and i'm new to ubuntu , i'm searching for the ubuntu version of 2.6.25
<tmapj> how do i add further accounts
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: so can you help me with my soundcard? all the mixers in System > Preferences > Sound are gone
<gordonjcp> hoggie: ah, I didn't see the bit about a laptop
<ringer> my laptop adapter got disconnected right in the middle of my upgrade to 8.04, now i cant load into ubuntu.  what are my options?
<XORAND> kitche: I have found the file, but nowhere can i find the mode to change my resolution
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: under Default Mixer Tracks, the whole dropdown is empty
<gordonjcp> hoggie: 100G is plenty if you partition off a bit for Ubuntu
<hoggie> emma: Thanks for sharing.. ye i was afraid about the os part..
<Stijn> tmapj: systems preferences?
<soundray> ringer: do you have a live CD to hand? Could be an older Ubuntu one
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Stijn> tmapj: or if you're 'die-hard' -> useradd
<Pupeno> Hello.
<hoggie> gordonjcp: im about to install quite a few boxes on one comp.. and i need big space..
<Pupeno> Any idea in what package is the Python module xml.dom.ext?
<gordonjcp> tmapj: in Evolution, Edit->Prefs->Mail Accounts
<Gin> I should not have updated my system.
<kitche> XORAND: you might have to add it to the Screen section under the depth you want
<Gin> :(
<ringer> i have the 7.10 live cd as well as the 8.04
<ringer> soundray: i have both 7.10 and 8.04 livecd;s
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, problem is that module snd_hda_intel is not loading
<tmapj> gordonjcp: perfect. thanks man
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<hoggie> btw: i got a 22" wide lcd screen whats the best vga=@$%% mode i need to feel in the menu.list?
<soundray> ringer: first, have you tried booting in recovery mode, or one of the old kernels?
<ringer> soundray: no, not yet.  should i?
<DIL> hoggie: i have a 22 and use 1680x1050
<maslowbeer> so hibernate and standby worked fine on my laptop with gutsy but doesn't work at all with heron. how can I debug this?
<soundray> ringer: yes. If you can boot either, run 'apt-get -f install' and/or 'dpkg --configure -a' to complete the upgrade.
<hisingh1> vnc help??
<hisingh1> please pm me
<hoggie> DIL: sorry i wasnt clear.. im trying to set a good resolution to feet any tty0-6 consoles.. like CTRL+ALT+F2 resolution..
<favro> !ask | hisingh1
<ubottu> hisingh1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> ringer: I suppose you know when to use sudo
<DIL> ok i butted in anyway
<gordonjcp> !vnc | hisingh1
<ubottu> hisingh1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<hoggie> like now its set to vga=785
<hoggie> heh..
<ringer> soundray: okay, thank you i will try that.  yes i know when to use sudo...i think haha
<legend2440> can someone look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12323/ and tell me if its a bug or something i can fix by reconfiguring the kernel. i don't get this in gutsy only hardy
<hisingh1> ok, so am trying o connect to anther computer on smae network
<gordonjcp> hoggie: work out what your native res is, work out what you can set
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: how could it all of a sudden stop loading
<hoggie> gordonjcp: you mean try everything?
<hisingh1> but i get an error saying connection refused error 111
<soundray> ringer: if it boots in recovery mode, and you get a # prompt instead of a $, then you don't need sudo.
<gordonjcp> hoggie: no, sit down and work it out
<gordonjcp> nn all
<hisingh1> this is linux trying to connect to windows
<ringer> soundray: okay.  you only need sudo if you are not root right?
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, kernel upgrade maybe?
<soundray> ringer: that's correct.
<ringer> soundray: thank you so much! ill try that!
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: i didnt install anything since it broke
<hoggie> gordonjcp: im afraid i didnt get you.. i set it now to be vga=785 which means 640x480 16bit i tried three others.. but nothing fits the wide screen..
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, before it broke? :)
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<hoggie> !hoggie
<ubottu> Factoid hoggie not found
<hoggie> damn..
<NetEcho> Wubi keeps closing itself before it even downloads ubuntu
<NetEcho> any idea how to fix this?
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: i upgraded to 8.04 like a week ago. the sound wouldnt work at all on 7.10. it worked like a charm when i upgraded to 8.04
<hisingh1> yo
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, weird
<Fath[0]m> ﻿My computer loses sound after a while and then becomes super sluggish until it just locks up. Anyone know a solution?
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, paste this: uname -a
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: Linux brad-laptop-ubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, there you go
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, that's not 8.04 kernel
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: YAY!@
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, it should be 2.6.24-xx
<soundray> Fath[0]m: use gnome-system-monitor or top to observe which process hogs memory
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: awesome how do i get the new one
<hisingh1> Connection refused (on both vnc and ssh
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, are you sure you are booting on 8.04?
<sigmounte> is it possible to download the kernel 2.6.25 directly in .deb ?
<NetEcho> has anyone had issues with wubi closing itself before trying to properly install?
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: yes, I don't even have 7.10 installed anymore
<Fath[0]m> Soundray: I wont even be able to open it
<soundray> sigmounte: no
<ghindo> linkmaster03: What happens when you type " sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in the terminal?
<XORAND> kitche: i need admin priveledges to edit that file. I have reached in via terminal in su mode. How do i edit that file in terminal?
<linkmaster03> ghindo: Calculating upgrade... Done
<linkmaster03> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sigmounte> soundray, how big is the git repository ?
<kitche> XORAND: with nano is the more user friendly cli editor
<soundray> Fath[0]m: is it not a gradual process?
<soundray> sigmounte: I don't know
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<ghindo> linkmaster03:  Interesting.  What do you see "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<hisingh1> <XORAND> dont use sudo!! alt f2 the type gksudo nautalis
<glitch> any know about wifi under ubuntu? cannot figure out what chipset I have
<ironfoot_495> Hi, I have a problem with using php with classes, I caught an error =>
<ironfoot_495> Fatal error:  Uncaught exception 'DOMException' with message 'DOMAttr::__construct()
<Sindacious> Could anyone tell me where my php bin would be?
<kitche> hisingh1: umm to bad that's for gui not for cli and what does gksudo have to do with a terminal?
<kitche> hisingh1: and nautalis as well
<ironfoot_495> is there anyone who could help me with this?
<emma> I'm having an unusual problem -- When I start playing some audio with mplayer then I cannot start any audio with anything else at the same time, nor after I close mplayer (or the mplayer plugin)
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, it's really really weird you have that kernel with 8.04
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: it's installing :D :D
<function1> how does one set environment variables in gnome? i've discovered that bash variables != gnome variables
<Fath[0]m> Soundray: yes usually but once I notice that I can no longer click on either panel bottom or top, I can no longer open up windows
<snarkste1> Im being told that I have insufficient privileges to install something. How do i change the permissions of a folder and all the files within?
<kitche> snarkste1: depends on which folder
<fugitivo> snarkste1, man chown
<Fath[0]m> have you tried using the "sudo" command snark
<hisingh1> <kitche> sorry, that how i edit files, is there a better way, if it is through commandline " what is the command"?
<snarkste1> thank you very much
<Fath[0]m> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<clintchance> anyone know anything about connecting to windows XP via RDP?
<kitche> hisingh1: sudo nano <file>
<fugitivo> clintchance, rdesktop
<kitche> hisingh1: the way you were talking is from a gui/gnome
<soundray> Fath[0]m: have gnome-system-monitor running all the time then, until you can find which program is the culprit. Select "Always on top" from the window menu.
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: lemme restart, tell you how it goes
<glitch> wireless chipset does not show up in lspci or dmesg... any other way to figure it out? inside laptop so I cannot crack the case
<NetEcho> well it would seem wubi doesn't work on SP3 systems
<fugitivo> glitch, does it work with windows?
<soundray> glitch: is it enabled in the BIOS setup?
<fugitivo> glitch, if you dont see it with lspci could be a hardware problem
<glitch> yeah it did and is turned on... have the little blue light
<XORAND> gksudo nautalus does nothing
<Starnestommy> XORAND: what about "gksudo nautilus" ?
<selocol> nautilus*
<glitch> yeah it worked fine in windows....
<soundray> glitch: occasionally, even internal cards use USB, so look at lsusb output
<ghindo> The Bluetooth light on my laptop is on, even though I have Bluetooth completely disabled - how do I get the light to go off?
<s3p4n> hey
<maslowbeer> so hibernate and standby worked fine on my laptop with gutsy but doesn't work at all with heron. how can I debug this?
<glitch> ok will check lsusb hang on
<s3p4n> has any1 heard about neutilus-cd-burner bug ?
<fugitivo> glitch, is it a pci card?
<XORAND> excellent thank you
<glitch> fugi no it is built in to the laptop
<fugitivo> glitch, not minipci?
<glitch> lsusb shows a realtek 8189
<Fath[0]m> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<fugitivo> then its usb :)
<alado2> is there an open source alternative to flash? with which i can watch flash movies on the web that is
<PeGi> can anyone help me compile miracl?
<Starnestommy> alado2: maybe gnash
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<glitch> fugi - so what does that mean
<alado2> Starnestommy: maybe?
<kitche> fugitivo: most internel wireless cards are usb for laptops :)
<glitch> is there a difference to making it work
<clibbl> Hello. I have developed a really odd fault - since a few days ago my computer always starts with the master volume muted. I can't for the life of me find the switch that alters the start state of the volume applet in gnome. I know I could reset gnome by deleting all the home directories from a cli prompt but it's not that big an issue and besides I really want to understand this issue and what's caused it. Any ideas?
<alado2> Starnestommy: does it work with the new flash movies?
<condawg> Hey =]
<narothepharoh> is it possible to play games with direct x on wine or cedega?
<Starnestommy> alado2: gnash is open-sourcem but it's a bit lacking in support for newer flash.  Older flash should work fine
<Starnestommy> *open-source,
<petersaints> hey I need a little help
<Slart> narothepharoh: yes
<condawg> Is this the place to ask questions for stuff?
<Starnestommy> condawg: it is
<hotmonkeyluv> is there a way that I can make the grub bootloader re-install automagically?
<ghindo> condawg:  yup
<condawg> Alright. Thanks =]
<alado2> Starnestommy: ok, i'll have a look at it, thnx
<petersaints> I have an alternative firefox version running from /opt/firefox-alt
<narothepharoh> Slart: how I have tried and no luck
<soundray> glitch: use the link in the factoid (coming) and see how far you get. Come back here if you hit specific problems
<Slart> narothepharoh: you might want to visit #winehq too.. for wine questions
<soundray> !wifi | glitch
<ubottu> glitch: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<condawg> Now, my problem is that when I try to get my iPod to work with Amarok, it doesn't show up.
<condawg> How do I get it to show up?
<TheAngryBunny> can anyone help me get suspend working on my laptop?
<petersaints> how can I get IcedTea plugin on it??
<Slart> narothepharoh: checked the application database?
<soundray> TheAngryBunny: how is it failing?
<Slart> !ipod | condawg
<ubottu> condawg: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<lucife1> hello. I am trying to do a skype conversation with a friend, but that person cannot hear my voice. What can I do with the settings? can anyone help?
<TheAngryBunny> it suspends fine, but when I try to start it back up I get a white screen that gradually fades to grey
<condawg> what do I do with !ipod?
<fugitivo> lucife1, check mic volume and mute
<condawg> Is that a terminal command?
<Slart> lucife1: does the "test call" work?
<condawg> Also, must I use Rockbox? Or can I use the default firmware it comes with?
<Starnestommy> condawg: read the message that ubottu sent you
<clibbl> lucife1 you're sure that's not related to the microphone capture settings?
<glitch> going to do some googling and find out if that card is supported i guess
<Slart> condawg: the !ipod command was just to make ubotu tell you about ipods etc
<clibbl> lucife1 under prefs sound I mean
<soundray> TheAngryBunny: Radeon Xpress 200M?
<condawg> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<lucife1> cannot see test call :S
<hisingh1> anyone know SSH?
<condawg> Ah.
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: what about it?
<condawg> Thanks
<ghindo> condaw:  You shouldn't have to use Rockbox unless you want to play FLAC or ogg with your iPod
<TheAngryBunny> no Geforce FX5200
<Slart> condawg: saves us a bit of typing =)
<condawg> Okay
<lucife1> and volime is 100%.. I mean all is full..
<lucife1> donno whats going on
<condawg> So I don't have to use it? I can use the default firmware on Linux?
<Slart> condawg: read the links ubottu gave you.. lots of info there.. ask again if anything is unclear
<soundray> TheAngryBunny: look through the options in /etc/default/acpi-support
<hisingh1> <Starnestommy> well, i need to connect to another commputer and i get connection refused
<ghindo> condawg:  Yup, you can use the default firmware.  Follow the link to find out more
<condawg> Awesome =] Thanks
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: is that other computer running an ssh server?
<soundray> TheAngryBunny: in particular, try toggling SAVE_VBE_STATE=true
<emma> I can start mplayer (or the mozplugger) and have sound. But then if I try to open any other app that has audio (like YouTube) I have no audio. And even after I close mplayer I still have no audio.
<emma> Any ideas?
<hisingh1> <Starnestommy> i dont know, its windows vista. how do i check
<elro> Is there any way to force apt-get dist-upgrade not to prompt? I still seem to get prompts with `-y`
<pidus> there was a recent update in ssh that i downloaded from the repo and now i am unable to login to a different user using ssh. How do i fix the changed RSA key?
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: vista doesn't use SSH
<condawg> The link that !ipod gives me doesn't tell me how to get Amarok to recognize it
<glitch> looks like I have to use ndiswrapper
<condawg> Just tells me that amarok can
<soundray> TheAngryBunny: SAVE_VIDEO_PCI_STATE and DOUBLE_CONSOLE_SWITCH are useful sometimes, too
<ghindo> hisingh1:  It probably doesn't have an SSH server, then
<nikin> can anyone help me to use policykit with fluxbox... for some reason it ails the get process information... so the unlock bttons stay grey... and after tripple check... i am in the polkituser group., and i am not running with sudo .... or at least how to rip out that piece of awfullness(sorry) of the admn programs?
<alastair_> Pidgin has been misbehaving recently. Has anyone else reported problems? Or shall I go into detail, not that there is much.
<hisingh1> <Starnestommy> it doessnt?
<TheAngryBunny> Soundray: SAVE_VBE_STATE is already set to true
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: you'll need something like VNC or RDP for what you're trying to do
<ghindo> hisingh1:  You need an SSH server on the computer you're trying to access via SSH
<hisingh1> <Starnestommy> So is there any othr options?
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: ssh is mainly a unix/linux-specific thing
<lucife1> how do do the microphone settings? everything is volume is full. I donno whats going on
<hisingh1> <Starnestommy> can i use vnc
<alastair_> Actually I'll ask again tomorrow when I'm not going to bed
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: thank you so much
<soundray> TheAngryBunny: I said toggle. That means if it's true, try setting it to false. Do try one thing at a time, though, and reboot after each change
<pidus> does anybody know how to fix a changed ssh key?
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: i love you <3
<linkmaster03> fugitivo: it works
<_paradox_> how would i make a symbolic link of the java plugin to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<fugitivo> linkmaster03, great! :)
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: yes, but you'll need to first get a VNC server working on the vista machine
<TheAngryBunny> ok... I'll try toggling that...
<Starnestommy> pidus: remove the bad line from your ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<DonaldShimoda> anybidy usinf vbox 6 non-ose and host networking?
<_paradox_> im new to linux so commands are still beyond me lol
<elro> hisingh1: you can install ssh server on windows http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/
<tim167> how do i install grub on a usb stick ?
<Slart> paradon: ln -s creates symbolic links
<Slart> paradon: man ln for more info
<Gullstad> eid :(
<hisingh1> <Starnestommy> how to do that
<pidus> and how do i identify the bad line?
<tim167> ( http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/grub_intro/ is not helpful at all )
<XORAND> when i edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file under section "screen" and insert the line "Resolution 1024x784" my display startup crashes.  Have I inserted the correct line in the correct section?
<hisingh1> <elro> really!
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: you might want to ask in ##windows for how to install VNC on Vista
<mudd`Hossam> hello, how do i create a symbolic linked folder (/home/www/) that points to /var/www/ ?
<Slart> paradon: linuxcommand.org is a informative site about terminal commands
<hisingh1> <Starnestommy> kk
<Starnestommy> pidus: what's the error message that shows up when you try to connect?
<fugitivo> mudd`Hossam, man ln
<DonaldShimoda> Hi, Anybody using vbox 1.6 with hardy and host networking succesfull?
<ghindo> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pidus> WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!
<nikin> sorry .. not for flame or what.. but does anyone here understand the inner workings of policykit?
<pidus> i am getting this after some recent updates in ssh..that i downloaded from the ubuntu repo
<Starnestommy> pidus: pastebin the full output
<condawg> Does anybody know where I can find specific help for getting Amarok to recognize my iPod? I mean, it's on the desktop, but it doesn't show up in Amarok. Thanks =]
<ghindo> nikin:  What do you want to know?
<fugitivo> pidus, rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<nikin> pidus; rm .ssh/known_hosts
<kitche> XORAND: Mode instead of Resolution
<XORAND> kitche: will try :)
<_paradox_> Slart: so i gotta be in the plugin folder first correct?
<nikin> ghindo: since i changed my window manager the policykit cant get my session  information so the unlock button stays gray
<pidus> Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
<pidus> It is also possible that the RSA host key has just been changed.
<pidus> The fingerprint for the RSA key sent by the remote host is
<pidus> 55:9c:ca:e9:f9:fc:b2:2f:14:f2:28:7d:da:99:7c:23.
<pidus> Please contact your system administrator.
<FloodBot2> pidus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pidus> Add correct host key in ../.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this messag               e.
<Starnestommy> pidus: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ghindo> !paste | pidus
<ubottu> pidus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fugitivo> pidus, dont flood the channel and do rm -rf ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<DonaldShimoda> Hi, Anybody using vbox 1.6 with hardy and host networking succesfull?
<Slart> paradon: not really.. but it makes things a bit easier
<sjovan> okay i want a html-editor with a bugfree toolbar. something like quanta. some one got something to recomebd?
<markotite1> Donald
<markotite1> yes
<pidus> ok sorry
<soundray> !repeat | DonaldShimoda
<ubottu> DonaldShimoda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slart> hmm.. I've been saying paradon all the time.. sheseh sorry
<McRib> So, is it a feature or a bug that Hardy doesn't let you add new users with an already existing home folder?
<uzor> hello, what would be the best filesystem to share data between linux, osx and windows? ext2 or ntfs (fat is out due to 4gb limit) or something else?
<hisingh1> <elro> hey should get putty
<Slart> _paradox_: not really.. but it makes things a bit easier
<DonaldShimoda> markotite1, good!
<markotite1> DonaldShimoda yes
<Starnestommy> McRib: probably a bug
<elro> hisingh1: putty is a great ssh client
<fugitivo> uzor, network shares?
<hisingh1> <elro> how should i get it
<tim167> anyone installed grub on a usb stick ?
<elro> hisingh1: google putty ssh
<uzor> fugitivo, for a bootcamp/multiboot environment..
<cheatr> hisingh1: putty should be the first result on google
<kitche> uzor: umm fat since fat goes way above 4gb unless you mean 4 gb files
<uzor> kitche, of course i mean 4gb files
<McRib> Starnestommy: Hmm... as it stands right now, I need to run useradd first and then edit it with Gnome afterwards... that works.
<uzor> like dvd iso images ..
<_paradox_> its a good site but i dont really have a lotta time for reading right now. can ya just give me a quick run thru?
<nikin> ghindo: what gives the backend to policykit? i mean is there a service i need to start?
<soundray> McRib: I don't know, but I would always recommend renaming the home directory, then creating the user, then copying the user data over selectively
<cheatr> hisingh1: Also, do a search for portable apps. There is a site that offers a bunch of popular software slightly modified for a usb stick. Putty is one the apps they offer
<fugitivo> uzor, you wont have problems from linux, but from windows...
<ghindo> nikin:  I'm afraid I don't know.  Sorry :(
<kitche> uzor: then ntfs but then again ntfs is not the best there is for file sharing you could use ext2 and get the ext2 driver for windows
<Slart> _paradox_: I think it's like this..    ln -s nameoflink targetoflink
<hisingh1> <cheatr> pm
<Slart> _paradox_: I might have target and link mixed up.. but that's the general idea
<Taras> I need help please, i have recorder a video using recordmydesktop software, it saves file as .ogg , does anyone know any software that can transform or cenvert this video to mpg4 format ?
<soundray> Taras: mencoder
<Taras> thank you
<nikin> ghindo: thanx anyway.. i ame hitting my head to the wall for two days now with this problem... :( bleh... i am realy not happy that we got polkit in an LTS release for the first time... :(
<Slart> Taras: mencoder does almost anything.. the trick is knowing how to make it work with you =)
<Taras> hope its not complicated
<_paradox_> wait ln -s the file name and then the target directory?
<soundray> Taras: it is
<Slart> paradon: I think so, yes
<Slart> Taras: and remember.. linux is case sensitive..
<soundray> Taras: you may find it easier to install kino, import the Theora file and export to mpeg4
<Slart> bah.. paradon, and Taras.. I need coffee
<McRib> Taras: Do a google search for: mencoder ogg to mp4
<_paradox_> i hope i dont screw this up
<McRib> Taras: Chances are someone has written a tutorial :)
<m1r> hello
<Slart> _paradox_: I think so, yes
<Taras> oh okay , well thanks for help guys, i will be trying now, if i succed i will post video on youtube hehe
<Slart> _para: and remember.. linux is case sensitive..
<Slart> _paradox_: and remember.. linux is case sensitive..
<popey> Taras: you can just rename an ogg to .avi and upload to google video :)
<arthur> thanks for the help! All
<emma> emma_,  are you cloning me?
<soundray> popey: really?
<popey> yup
<nikin> ghindo: for a "til it gets done" solution.. dont you know how can i bypass polkit? i cant use network-admin .. and thats pain
<emma_> no
<soundray> popey: that's a convenient conversion method, then ;)
<markotite1> how can I add Other to the main menu in system>preferences>main maenu
<markotite1> when I mark OTHER then it unmarks automatically
<thisusernamewasm> Can anyone help me restore mp3 playback functionality to rhythmbox?
<favro> markl_: you need a prog installed that uses the other menu item
<emma_> what do you mean by cloning you
<emma> emma_ this is not the right channel to have a conversation not related to Ubuntu.
<thisusernamewasm>  PLEASE, someone! I've been here asking periodically since 2PM, can *anyone* help me fix mp3 playback in rhythmbox?
<markotite1> hm ok favro
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: lets try.. what happened what is the problem/ when did it occusr?
<emma> thisusernamewasm, are you able to play mp3 with any other media players?
<thisusernamewasm> nikin, hythmbox used to play mp3's, now it does not. I suspect that this is a result of some stuff Aptitude did without my telling it to, but with my accidental consent, a while ago.
<thisusernamewasm> I haven't tried any others- I put ap ost in the forums with all the details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795534
<jnb> hi all! would appreciate som help here, how do i split a rar archive into several parts with max file size 11mb?
<emma> thisusernamewasm,  you might try going to synaptic package manager, searching for Rhythmbox and then marking for reinstallation then.
<jacekowski> mhm
<jacekowski> hi
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: do other programs play mp3?
<jacekowski> i have very very strange issue
<emma> nikin, i asked the same question :)
<jacekowski> root@jacek-laptop:/home/jacek# rm record*
<jacekowski> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<thisusernamewasm> emma, I still have rhythmbox, I'm using it to play some ogg's right now.
<thisusernamewasm> nikin, I'll try.
<thisusernamewasm> Which program should I use?
<emma_> is this a coincidence or is it something siniister i.e same user name?
<jacekowski> it looks like rm is segfaulting
<soundray> jnb: man split
<markotite1> I thought Gisosomeone using Gisomount ??
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: consider trying VLC ....
<markotite1> cant find it in menus
<markotite1> Uh I mean someone using Gisomount ? :)
<emma> thisusernamewasm, yes but you said that you thought that aptitude did something to rhythmbox such that it was able to play MP3 and now it cannot. You might therefor try reinstalling it, which is easy to do with the Synaptic Package Manager located in System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager > Search for Rhythmbox and then check the box to mark for reinstallation.
<thisusernamewasm> installing vlc, will report shortly.
<markotite1> I cant find it anywhere
<hyjal> thisusernamewasm: I would try to completely remove ubuntu-restricted-extras, and installing it again
<markotite1> I can start it from console
<emma> emma_  /join #defocus
<jnb> soundray: would you mind writing the complete command?
<ferfactor> i want to play a DVD but i think that this DVD has copyright
<thisusernamewasm> emma, I was more suspecting that it uninststalled some libraries or codecs or something.
<soundray> jnb: yes, I would
<nikin> emma: i tend to belive that this is a codec problem... maybe gstreamer
<hisingh1> hey
<thisusernamewasm> sudo aptitude uninstall ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<thisusernamewasm> And then reinstall?
<hisingh1> cheatr
<hisingh1> ??
<BobPenguin> Hello there. I'm having trouble with the Lives Video Editor on Ubuntustudio 8.04. When I open a video clip it does not open de audio, not can I supply audio to any video. The terminal seys Xmms is not installed, but I have read xmms is an optional package and is not need to run lives. What can be the problem?
<thisusernamewasm> @hyjal
<ferfactor> i think that this DVD is protected with somethind call css
<Lynet> ferfactor: All dvd have copyright, I assume you mean css/drm?
<hyjal> thisusernamewasm: I think so. I use synaptic for it all :P
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: lets see that VLC
<emma> thisusernamewasm,  then try this, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hyjal> thisusernamewasm: there's an option there for "complete removal"
<ferfactor> yea Lynet that
<thisusernamewasm> nikin, still installing vlc
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: ok.. i wait...
<jnb> soundray: thanks, i think i got it! blessings an joy
<soundray> jnb: would you like a hint on combining the parts?
<Lynet> ferfactor: Have you installed libdvdread?
<ferfactor> lynet yeah this morning
<thisusernamewasm> emma, will try after done isntalling vlc.
<thisusernamewasm> UGH!
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: what UGH?
<thisusernamewasm> I tried to install google earth last time I used synaptic, but changed my mind, and so didn't accept the license.
<corpsemassacre> Hi
<Gantz> what a jolly name
<thisusernamewasm> Now it's trying to get me to agree to the license, and not only can I not disagree with the license, I can't even accept.
<thisusernamewasm> there's no way to press "ok"?
<corpsemassacre> lol
<jnb> soundray: well, i'm not the one who'll be extracting the archive, my friends on windows machines will be doing that. will there be any problems for them to extract?
<ferfactor> Lynet: the console said me that the package wasn't appear
<Lynet> ferfactor: Tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs?highlight=(dvd)
<thisusernamewasm> ok, I think I killed google earth install...
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: no idea.. never used that piece of software....
<soundray> jnb: yes, they will have to know how
<Gantz> so, i installed ubuntu on my other harddrive, and still have xp on one harddrive. how do i boot to xp?
<thisusernamewasm> it was just the license being presented and requiring acceptance within the terminal.
<thisusernamewasm> now it's back up again.
<wubrgamer> how do i boot the livecd to RAM?
<mad_max02> thisusernamewasm, u trying to install google earth ??
<corpsemassacre> do you tried  freebsd
<thisusernamewasm> mad_max,
<thisusernamewasm> no
<mad_max02> then what ?
<Joeb454> wubrgamer, it automatically boots into the RAM :)
<mad_max02> I didnt read up
<ferfactor> Lynet: sorry i tried to explain better my problem but i have many problems with my english... thanks i will check th url
<wubrgamer> really?
<thisusernamewasm> I thought about it last time I used synaptic, and now it's acting like I still want to, even though I don't.
<soundray> jnb: you will probably have generated several files like xaa, xab, xac and so one. They will have to combine them on the Windows command line with something like
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: what about VLC?
<thisusernamewasm> vlc isntalled, attempting mp3 now
<soundray> jnb: copy /b xaa xab xac file.rar
<Joeb454> wubrgamer, yep, that's how come there's no changes to your hard drive :)
<thisusernamewasm> nikin, it works.
<clintchance> How do i get 7zip to work
<clintchance> does it have a GUI
<Gantz> how do i boot to xp which is located on my other harddrive, from ubuntu, this harddrive
<mad_max02> thisusernamewasm, you want to play mp3 ?? google earth installs nice with medibuntu repository enabled and just typing sudo apt-get install googleearth
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: ok
<wubrgamer> Joeb454: no
<emman> hi, anybody know how I can get skype on ubuntu
<wubrgamer> it runs off the CD
<mad_max02> thisusernamewasm, try banshee or rhythmbox for mp3 files
<wubrgamer> i meant copying it into the ram...
<wubrgamer> the cd
<soundray> jnb: I think there is a method for splitting rar files with the rar program itself, but I don't know how. If you can work it out, you will make the recipient's life easier
<wubrgamer> knoppix and most livecd's do it
<soundray> jnb: man rar will probably help
<thisusernamewasm> mad_max, you are late into this. I am merely trying to fix rhythmbox, which stopped playing mp3's.
<thisusernamewasm> VLC is being used as a test, to see if I have the codecs (I presume)
<Joeb454> I think it loads a lot into the RAM, but also runs from the CD (I know it loads some). Other than that I can't be much help sorry wubrgamer
<hyjal> thisusernamewasm: I would keep trying to reinstall the ubuntu-restricted-extras package for getting rhythmbox (gstreamer) to work. I can't help you with your synaptic problem though
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<emma> hm, emma_ and then emman.
<clintchance> apt-get install googleearth dont work
<wubrgamer> is there a toram cheatcode?
<hyjal> thisusernamewasm: VLC uses different codecs
<clintchance> !RAR
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<nikin> VLC has inbuilt codecs.. so it wont work with rythmbox
<jnb> soundray: oh, i see. yes, i'm not sure they'll manage to do it right with man split. ill try man rar, thanks
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: install the package i pointed out
<thisusernamewasm> how do I uninstall ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<thisusernamewasm> sudo aptitude uninstall?
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: also consider install the package w32codecs
<hisingh1> cheatr help
<emman> had to change user name to avoid any confusion
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: why you want to?
<J-Unit> how do i kill bonobo-activation-server and how do i restart nautilus?
<XORAND> what is the nvidia geforce 5200 display name, please?
<Wanderer> anyone having issues ssh'ing from an old installation to an newer box after the upgrade of ssh?
<hisingh1> cheatr i dont know how to respond
<Wanderer> I keep getting a message saying hostkey verification failed
<hyjal> thisusernamewasm: aptitude remove ubuntu-restricted-extras
<douye> thisusernamewasm: start using synaptic..
<gik> jour
<Wanderer> it's not authorized_keys or known_hosts either
<gik> ubuntu n est pas tombé
<hisingh1> HOW to respond to ims
<nikin> Wanderer: rm .ssh/known_hosts
<hyjal> thisusernamewasm: then synaptic install
<hisingh1> HOW to respond to ps
<thisusernamewasm> douye, why would I want to start using synaptic?
<gik> jour
<soundray> jnb: it's not documented in the man page. You will need to look in /usr/share/doc/rar/rar.txt.gz
<douye> thisusernamewasm: easier to get to the thing you need when you dont know the complete name..
<thisusernamewasm> nikin, I was going to uninstall that and try to reinstall it.
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: why do you want to remove restricted extras?
<Wanderer> nikin: already did, no go
<thisusernamewasm> douye, I don't really think so. I find synaptic confusing. I really prefer the terminal.
<nikin> Wanderer: did you check that it is realy deleted?
<jnb> soundray, thank you, i' give it a look
<DonaldShimoda_> hi
<clintchance> is google down? wget http://dl.google.com/earth/GE4/GoogleEarthLinux.bin is returning 404
<hyjal> nikin: I told him to try reinstalling it, as his gstreamer mp3 playback isn't working. Im no expert though :S
<DonaldShimoda_> markotitel, are you there?
<thisusernamewasm> installed the gstreamer bad lib.
<nikin> Wanderer: do you use it for authentication on servers?
<douye> thisusernamewasm: start synaptic, press search, type ubuntu, scroll all the way down and you will find the thing you're looking for..
<markotitel> yes
<thisusernamewasm> Trying rhythmbox now
<Wanderer> nikin: I removed the file completely
<soundray> clintchance: it's better to apt-get googleearth from the medibuntu repository
<DonaldShimoda_> markotitel, can please go to priv
<Wanderer> I'm using hostkey auth, not pass
<clintchance> medibuntu?
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: dont uninstall it.. just install the two packages i wrote you
<clintchance> do i need to enable taht
<clintchance> that
<soundray> !medibuntu | clintchance
<ubottu> clintchance: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<thisusernamewasm> installed the first one.
<mad_max02> you
<belkinhelp2> how do i restart a bittorrent file in Gutsy?
<mad_max02> you need to
<Wanderer> I keep getting this:  debug2: no key of type 2 for host
<clintchance> lol ah
<mad_max02> clintchance, install very easy then
<belkinhelp2> i have the completed file and would like to seed, how do i get the bittorrent client to do that?
<douye> thisusernamewasm: btw i dont have that package installed (the ubuntu-restricted-extras) and i can play .mp3 files with rythmbox so its not that
<thisusernamewasm> nikin, installing the second one.
<prower> Hello :> Does anyone know of a way to reduce/eliminate choppy sound in jackd-based applications (like rosegarden?)
<DonaldShimoda_> markotitel, do you read me?
<thisusernamewasm> douye, it's not as simple as that....
<markotitel> yes
<nikin> Wanderer: you have regenerated the host keys.. so you have to recopy them.. becousse the old key was changed
<DonaldShimoda_> markotitel, wich is the next step? sudo VBoxAddIF vbox0 <user> br0?
<thisusernamewasm> not always, at least.
<DonaldShimoda_> i already have the bridge up!
<hyjal> douye: the restricted package is just a meta package for lots of useful codecs, including mp3
<BobPenguin>  Hello there. I'm having trouble with the Lives Video Editor on Ubuntustudio 8.04. When I open a video clip it does not open de audio, not can I supply audio to any video. The terminal seys Xmms is not installed, but I have read xmms is an optional package and is not need to run lives. What can be the problem?
<DonaldShimoda_> :)
<markotitel> yes donald
<tmapj> what program can i use in place of Amarok that is just as good or better?
<vxbinaca> When I play certain videos with VLC, Ubuntu either locks completly or part of it will fail and it will be a domino effect. Sound will stop working, then gnome will stop working. How do I figure out whats going on here?
<DonaldShimoda_> ok markotitel thanks a lot, i will try rigth now and tell you later
<Wanderer> nikin: yeah, but it's not asking me to update them, it just gives the error saying verification failed and poof
<belkinhelp2> i remember clicking on the torrent listed on the website to get it started.  But i was wondering how i could do it from Ubuntu without going back to the original site
<soundray> BobPenguin: are you on hardy?
<DonaldShimoda_> markotitel, thanks a lot for your help
<thisusernamewasm> nikin,
<nikin> Wanderer: do you have local acces to the server?
<belkinhelp2> im not even sure what client i have....whats the standard that comes with Ubuntu?
<thisusernamewasm> installed, opening rhythmbox
<douye> hyjal: i dont have it installed tho and can play mp3 files, think when i loaded mp3 files into the rythmbox it asked me if i wanted to install the needed codecs which it did auto..
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: yes?
<Wanderer> one of them yes, the other no
<Wanderer> the one I'm sshing from, no
<markotitel> NP donald
<thisusernamewasm> nikin, doesn't work still.
#ubuntu 2008-05-16
<tmapj> does anyone know a program you can use in place of Amarok that is just as good or better?
<BobPenguin> soundray: Yes, I'm on 8.04. Sorry for not mentioning it...
<belkinhelp2> is there a terminal command perhaps?
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: run rythmbox from a console.. and tell what error message it generates...
<soundray> !sound | BobPenguin
<ubottu> BobPenguin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<XORAND> tmapj: kaffeine
<Slart> tmapj: I have high hopes for Songbird.. it's not in the repos and it's beta.. but perhaps one day
<belkinhelp2> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<thisusernamewasm> I am running from terminal, it's the same one that was in my thread, will copy paste in one sec...
<soundray> BobPenguin: there is a chance that the DmixPlugin thing will fix it for you ^^
<thisusernamewasm> ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int)3
<markotitel> someone using gisomount ? :)
<markotitel> pls
<belkinhelp2> (sigh)
<nikin> Wanderer... hmm no idea at the moment... i dont know if you can meybe turn down key based auth in ssh.conf
<belkinhelp2> !bittorrent restart
<ubottu> belkinhelp2: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thisusernamewasm> above @ nikin
<belkinhelp2> lol
<belkinhelp2> nice
<Slart> markotitel: I did for a short while.. why?
<soundray> markotitel: why don't you just say what the problem is
<hyjal> douye: yes, that's probably because you have installed some of the codec packages that ubuntu-restricted-extras depend on. Ubuntu-restricted-extras depend on a bunch of different codecs so that it's easy to install them all. you don't *need* to do it that way, though ;)
<theunixgeek> What's the name of the command run when you go to System > Admin. > Login Window?
<XORAND> are there any know issues with the nvidia support for geforce fx 5200?  My resolution was fine until I enabled the nvidia driver
<ferfactor> lynet i install libdvdread3 but i can't play dvd
<Wanderer> nikin: it doesn't even seem to be getting to the point of authenticating the user
<belkinhelp2> XORAND...i had that problem too
<ferfactor> how i can break css???
<belkinhelp2> XORAND...just use the restricted driver
<J-Unit> how i restart nautilus?
<nikin> Wandere it has to if the known hosts are deleted
<Slart> !dvdcss | ferfactor
<ubottu> Factoid dvdcss not found
<Slart> !dvd | ferfactor
<ubottu> ferfactor: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<BobPenguin> Thanks a lo soundray. The only app that has issues with sound is Lives Video Editor, but I will follow your advice anyway
<thisusernamewasm> douye- "ubuntu-restricted-extras" is a 'metapackage', as stated before- that means it simple tells your computer to download a bunch of other packages, it isn't actually a package in and of itself.
<XORAND> belkinhelp2: i have, but now my resolution is lower
<soundray> theunixgeek: gdmsetup
<thisusernamewasm> @nikin, still there?
<theunixgeek> soundray: thanks a bunch! :D
<Slart> J-Unit: start a terminal, run pkill nautilus. It will restart
<belkinhelp2> XORAND....set your resolution higher manually
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: yes i ame.. you told me tht you pastebin.. wyting for th link.. or even better pm me
<XORAND> belkinhelp2: i tried and failed
<Lynet> ferfactor:  cd /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/; sudo ./install-css.sh
<ferfactor> ubottu i'm using now hardy... i checked medibuntu and all the info is for gusty to dapper
<J-Unit> Slart, ok b4 i restart nautilus...how do i kill "bonobo-activation-server"?
<ubottu> ferfactor: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XORAND> is there a howto somewhere?
<douye> thisusernamewasm: hmm some guy also had the problem and this fixed it for him "i found a solution for this problem. You have to change the output plugin in gstreamer-properties to OSS. It seems to be a problem of alsa or the alsa plugin of gstreamer."
<belkinhelp2> XORAND...Administration->screens and graphics
<thisusernamewasm> douye, link?
<Slart> J-Unit: hmm.. I have no idea.. restart the computer? find the process and kill it? check the /etc/init.d/ folder for anything that looks relevant
<douye> thisusernamewasm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188956
<Petronio> hola
<TheAngryBunny> is the person that was helping me with my suspend problem still on?
<soundray> TheAngryBunny: maybe
<TheAngryBunny> lol
<J-Unit> Slart, k, i found it ill kill it but for restarting nautilus is it kill nautilus or pkill nautilus?
<TheAngryBunny> Soundray: I tried toggling the three things you said and nothing worked
<Petronio> there's an portable device working with linux?
<thisusernamewasm> douye, that problem is not at all like mine.
<thisusernamewasm> :\
<TheAngryBunny> Soundray:  I even tried every combonation and nothing
<nikin> can anyone help me to use policykit with fluxbox... for some reason it ails the get process information... so the unlock bttons stay grey... and after tripple check... i am in the polkituser group., and i am not running with sudo .... or at least how to rip out that piece of awfullness(sorry) of the admn programs?
<thisusernamewasm> douye, nm.
<ChaosTheory_> Can anyone link me to the place where I can download bcmwl5.inf and all that?
<douye> thisusernamewasm: part of it is.., anyhow others fixed it by installing "gstreamer0.10-plugins" but you already done that right ?
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: do you have totem installed?
<AbFaB> looking for some help getting my ubuntu configured
<thisusernamewasm> how do I check if I have? I'm pretty sure I did, douye. Nikin: Isn't it installed by default?
<Slart> J-Unit: kill works if you know the process id.. ie "kill 22944" .. pkill kills all processes that match the regexp you supply.. so "pkill fire" will kill all firefox processess and also any other processes starting with fire
<thisusernamewasm> I don't think I've ever used it, but I can probably do so.
<ArthurArchnix> I've used gthumb for a while, but I find I need tagging support as my image library grows. I can't stand f-spot. What else is there for the gnome desktop, that has the ability to fix small things like crop, rotate and red-eye. and has taggin support? Is picasa for linux any good?
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: i am using some ripped down buntu.. i dont know the defaults
<Slart> J-Unit: or even containing the string "fire"
<J-Unit> Slart, k, thx
<soundray> TheAngryBunny: have a look here. Not sure if it adds anything new https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend
<thisusernamewasm> ok. I think I do, what do you want me to try, nikin?
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: play mp3.. it uses gstreamer to.. so we see if codecs work
<nikin> ?
<thisusernamewasm> nikin, I have totem.
<TheName> shell scripting
<douye> thisusernamewasm: heh search for it in synaptic :P but sec i'll try to find the right apt-get command to test it
<TheName> question
<soundray> !enter | TheName
<ubottu> TheName: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thisusernamewasm> nikin, it says I don't have the right decoder
<Petronio> alguien es de tampico?
<Gohalien> what program is similar to Ares for ubuntu ?
<soundray> !es | Petronio
<ubottu> Petronio: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: stil codec issue
<thisusernamewasm> douye, I wanted the command that tells you the version, it has slipped my mind. :\
<Petronio> okok
<favro> !fr | gik
<ubottu> gik: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Petronio> i´ll speak english
<douye> thisusernamewasm: the svn thingy ?
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: lets see... you have installed gstreamer bad and w32codecs.... am i right? i told you to
<Petronio> mamon
<thisusernamewasm> nikin, I installed the two you told me too.
<TheName> #!/bin/sh echo "hello world" then i open the terminal and type$ chmod +x shellscript but when i try to run the file it doesn open can anyone help?
<thisusernamewasm> douye, that doesn't ring a bell, but maybe?
<Petronio> .l.
<pepparkaka> totem-xine broke for me after the upgrade to hardy. It said something about new paths for freedesktop or some such and now it complains about wrong paths to /dev/radio0 and /dev/rdvd.  Problem is I have those disabled in the settings menu. Even checked the ~/.gnome2/Totem/xine_config file and they are commented (#) out. Any hints ?
<gik> thx favro it's right but i can speak in english too :/
<hyjal> thisusernamewasm: have you installed the "ugly" plugins as well? and the "multiverse variant" of both bad and ugly?
<gik> i'll join this chan
<soundray> TheName: you need to start a new line for the echo command
<thisusernamewasm> hyjal, what are those?
<D3RGPS31> Software Question - what can i use to see who's connecting to me and which port they're connecting too (live)?
<thisusernamewasm> hyjal, I saw those listed, but didn't know if I should get them or not...
<TheName> whatcha mean soundray
<favro> TheName: use $echo
<kitche> D3RGPS31: well netstat is the main tool that is used
<hyjal> thisusernamewasm: those are more codecs, maybe mp3 is in there. I would just install ubuntu-restricted-extras and have them all tbh
<soundray> TheName: you can't put all that on one line
<thisusernamewasm> I have installed ubuntu-restriced-extras before, hyjal
<jnb> soundray, thanks. i found the correct command
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<soundray> !yay | jnb
<ubottu> jnb: Glad you made it! :-)
<TheName> lol its not all on one line it just look like that on this irc chat
<hyjal> thisusernamewasm: aha, ok. then the "ugly" and "bad" codecs should already be installed, as restricted depend on those
<TheAngryBunny> soundray: thanks for the link.  It did add somethings (editing the xorg.conf).  I'm gonna try this out and see if it works... be back :)
<soundray> TheName: how do you call the script?
<Vaden> Hello... i'm in need of some help
<D3RGPS31> kitche: can i keep something like that up, and continue to display connections to me?
<Petronio> dejen de chingar
<TheName> by double clicking the icon
<thisusernamewasm> hyjal, hmm. I'll try reinstalling, then.
<soundray> TheAngryBunny: if all else fails, disable the nvidia driver and use the opensource one
<nikin> thisusernamewasm: after it try playing in totem
<thisusernamewasm> nikin, installing.
<nikin> ok
<soundray> TheName: then it's probably working, you just don't see it displaying.
<hyjal> thisusernamewasm: alright
<mgolisch> anyone good with usplash?
<Vaden> Okay i installed ubuntu inside windows.. and when i rebooted and booted into ubuntu.. this busy thing appeared... what do i do/?!?!
<mgolisch> i cant get my theme to work
<douye> thisusernamewasm: its easier to check what you have installed with synaptic so far i know.. just search for "gstreamer0.10-plugins" and you can see what you got installed
<jnb> i misunderstood the syntax for megabytes though, ended up with twenty thousand volumes 1000bytes a piece :)
<soundray> TheName: open a terminal, cd to the directory that contains the file, then run it with './shellscript'
<thisusernamewasm> fyi nikin, hijal, douye, I'm changing my SN to ;linsjeko:
<nikin> linsejko: ok
<sarthor> i have Creative Visa Webcam, i did tried a lot with the help of google, but no Success, i am not much expert with linux. i will be thankfull if some 1 help me to install my cam. Using Hardy
<linsejko> nikin, opening totem
<Vaden> anyone willing to help me
<TheName> o ke dough key 1sec
<mgolisch> i it only contains one image 800x600 256 colors, and i even set the framebuffer resolution to that, but i still only get the console instead of my usplash theme
<soundray> jnb: :)
<mgolisch> what may be wrong?
<linsejko> No error message
<Vaden> soundray can u help me?
<soundray> jnb: hope you found a way to delete several files at once :)
<douye> linsjeko: did you mean the command "dpkg -s [package]" ?
<nikin> linsejko: any sound?
<linsejko> Weird, it won't play it, but the popup says "can't play blah blach blah, no error message"
<Vaden> .... =(
<linsejko> Totem could not play 'file:///home/kajo/Desktop/MUSIC/music/Damien Rice/o/Delicate.mp3'.
<soundray> Vaden: I don't know. What do you mean by "this busy thing"
<ArthurArchnix> so other than f-spot, gthumb, and picasa, there's nothing else?
<TheName> that worked but how do i get it to work with clicking the icon
<douye> linsejko: did you mean "dpkg -s [package]" that command to see if its installed and what version ?
<Vaden> idk it says type in help for list of commands...
<linsejko> yes, douye
<nikin> linsejko: ok try rythmbox... if that doesnt work to.. uninstall the package gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<jnb> soundray, yeah i deleted them all with the GUI, if that's wat it's called :)
<soundray> TheName: you need to create a launcher that executes your script in a terminal window
<Vaden> its like a terminal thing... my computer is all black.. and its like a commandprompt like in windows...
<Vaden> and it is called Busy something
<Cash> Hi, do any of you know how to get the cube working in Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron?
<Vaden> and then it says type in help for a list of commandds
<soundray> TheName: alternatively, instead of echo use zenity --notification
<linsejko> removing, nikin
<kitche> D3RGPS31: yes
<TheName> can you give an example
<Cash> Could you help me with it?
<TheName> ?
<Cash> Example of the cube?
<D3RGPS31> kitche: are you willing to tell me how, or what i need =D
<Fishscene> Cash, you need to install ccsm to configure the cube
<kitche> D3RGPS31: yeah just hang on a sec
<Cash> What's ccsm?
<Cash> And where would I come across it?
<nikin> linkslice: ok i am out of ideas.... try reinstalling the restricted extras... but thats a shoot in the air but who nows.. i dont know anymore... its almost sure to be a codec problem becouse
<Fishscene> Cash, Applications > add/remove
<nikin> vlc plays it... thats all what i can figure aut
<TheName> Neva mind soundray
<Fishscene> Then show "All available applications" and search "ccsm"
<TheName> but thinks fa the help
<TheName> im trying to make a lil virri for my sister
<TheName> we both share the same computer
<psych> is there a way to change locale for a single program ?
<nikin> linsejko: sorry last few lines went to you
<TheName> just want to scare her a lil
<Fishscene> Cash, after it is installed, go to system>preferences>advanced desktop effects settings.
<kitche> D3RGPS31: ,yself I use eterm since it's the easiest to make a fake transparent window in and just run netstat in that
<Cash> Okay, the ccsm app is installing.
<Vaden> .... i can't figure out how to install ubuntu inside windows... i did the installation.. part then it tells me to restart.. i boot into ubuntu.. and nothing happens?!?
<linsejko> nikin,
<gsker> I've got a question about closing a bug in launchpad.....
<TheName> TheName is now known as The Nerd
<linsejko> trying to install them, and now I'm getting "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually...blh blah"
<crimsun> gsker: shoot.
<linsejko> when I try and use aptitude.
<linsejko> :\
<linsejko> From trying to use dpkg earlier?
<D3RGPS31> kitche: what's the command to run eterm after it's installed (sorry for the questions)
<nikin> hmmm.. no.. you interrupted some install or maybe some pckage was broken...
<Zaiden> Has anyone else had an issue with ubuntu freezing up right after logging in after installing Esound?
<gsker> there's a kernel bug that is solved by a firmware update.  Can I as a regular user close it or does the kernel team to whom it's assigned have to do that. and is it invalid or fixed?
<crimsun> Zaiden: you shouldn't install esound.  pulseaudio-esound-compat provides it.
<crimsun> gsker: which bug #?
<nikin> linsejko: run apt-get -f install
<ringer> what is everyones favourite emerald theme?!
<gsker> 149071
<gsker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/149071
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 149071 in linux-source-2.6.22 "-server kernel variant fails to boot on PowerEdge 2650 with AACRAID timeouts" [Medium,Confirmed]
<linsejko> nikin, what does that do?
<D3RGPS31> kitche: nevermind, i just noticed 'term' xD
<nikin> linsejko: fix missning or broken packges
<gsker> yeah
<soundray> Is stereo input supported in USB audio devices? I seem to remember that a while ago you could only record mono.
<Pelo> does anyone have a decent time server cause right now the time here is abou 19h24 and my clock displays  15h22 may 15 2032
<bender1337> can someone help me install the tmobile gc89 car
<linsejko> nikin, I keep purposely breaking google earth. Everytime I install something, It also tried to install googleearth at the end.
<linsejko> How do I tell it to just let go?
<crimsun> gsker: don't close it; the kernel team has its own triaging policies.
<corinth> I have a 64 bit processor. Is there any reason why I shouldn't use the 64 bit version of Hardy? For example, hardware compatibility or incompatible packages.
<nikin> linsejko: better try to remove it.... completly
<crimsun> gsker: the proper state would be 'Triaged'.
<Jack_Sparrow> corinth We try to suggest that new users stick with 32 then upgrade later...
<gsker> which isn't an option.... hmmmm.
<soundray> corinth: a major hangup tends to be java applet support in browsers
<gsker> How does it get communicated back to the kernel team?
<linsejko> "sudo aptitude remove googleearth-data" gets me the same "dpkg was interrupted" error.
<Vaden> someone help me with ubuntu 8.04
<linsejko> nikin@
<crimsun> gsker: it's already known
<corinth> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not a new user at all. I've just never tried the x86_64 version.
<Cash> Fishscene, I enabled it. Which keys do I use to make it work?
<nikin> linsejko: did you run -f install?
<Vaden> can someone seriously help me
<linsejko> nikin, yes.
<gsker> crimsun: good enough.  Thanks!
<nikin> and did it install google eaarth?
<linsejko> and it tried to install gogg
<crimsun> gsker: (you can't set bug status unless you filed it yourself or have triaging privileges.)
<soundray> corinth: other than that, 64bit support is quite good. Even skype, googleearth and acroread work (32bit versions of course)
<Fishscene> Cash, you can click both mouse buttons on the desktop wallpaper or click the "wheel" button to move the cube around
<gsker> Ahhhh.
<Jack_Sparrow> corinth you can always dual boot....  see if there is enough speed difference to make it worth the effort
<corinth> soundray, Thanks.
<TheAngryBunny> Soundray: It worked (sorta).  I was able to resume from suspend, but everything was sluggish afterwards
<nikin> linsejko: and did it install?
<linsejko> I stop it.
<nikin> linsejko: dont do that.. let it install.. after it remove it
<jnb> soundray, can you tell me what's wrong with this? sudo rm -d directoryname
<astro76> jnb: rm -r directory, to delete a directory and it's contents
<nikin> job: empty directory?
<nikin> jnb
<soundray> jnb: I'm not sure -- I always do as astro76 says
<Vaden> someone wanna help me
<jnb> astro76, so -d only deletes empty directories? thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask | Vaden
<ubottu> Vaden: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> Vaden, need to ask a question first
<Vaden> i did
<nikin> jnb: do rm -rf dirname ... this deletes it
<Vaden> like 10 times
<TheNerdGotchU> TheName
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<soundray> Vaden: please post a complete description of your problem with all relevant information on one line.
<Vaden> How do you install Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron inside Windows?!?!?!
<DonaldShimoda> markotitel, just dont work...
<nikin> but be carefull it will delete without asking
<DonaldShimoda> Vaden, use lubi
<DonaldShimoda> wubi i mind
<psych> is there a way to change locale for a single program ?    any thoughts??
<Vaden> lubi?
<jnb> nikin, rm -r was enough, thanks
<Vaden> whats that
<Fishscene> wubi*
<Jack_Sparrow> Vaden you can use wubi.. but it is NOT something I would ever do.  Please read ALL of the faq before you do.
<ironfoot_495> Hello is there someon e who can tell me why I'm getting a binary code instead of php?
<Vaden> i installed ubuntu.. inside windows feature...
<soundray> Vaden: wubi is a means of installing Ubuntu inside a Windows partition for dualbooting. Not what you want.
<DonaldShimoda> markotitel, my friend , still dont work, can you please help me?
<Vaden> and when i went to boot up ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Vaden It is still dual booting.. it will not run like a program inside windows..
<ironfoot_495> writing in php a PNG
<Vaden> it comes up with this busy thing
<soundray> Vaden: look for pre-prepared downloadable virtual machines for vmware.
<Vaden> should i install a fresh copy.. on another hard drive?
<nikin> can anyone help me to use policykit with fluxbox... for some reason it ails the get process information... so the unlock bttons stay grey... and after tripple check... i am in the polkituser group., and i am not running with sudo .... or at least how to rip out that piece of awfullness(sorry) of the admn programs?
<bazhang> Vaden, if you get the busybox shell it likely means it is not finding a hard drive to boot from; in which case you need to find it and mount it
<soundray> Vaden: go to the vmware site and look for the Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop virtual appliance.
<sarthor> my webcam is creative vista, Can i install this driver??? I dont know the exact driver?? http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<Vaden> i don't wanna do virtual though...
<sarthor> i am using hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<soundray> Vaden: you said you installed it in vmware ?!
<Vaden> how do i make it find the hard drive and then mount it?
<Vaden> no.. i used Wubi
<bazhang> vaden a dual boot will be faster than wubi most likely; if you get the ubuntu live cd the installer will do all the work for you
<Jack_Sparrow> Vaden read the wubi faq
<Vaden> Soundray.. i used wubi.. never said anything about vmware
<Vaden> lol i can't find the Wubi faq
<Vaden> okay i downloaded the 700mb desktop version of ubuntu.. that has live cd right?
<cheatr> Vaden: Yeah, it has the live cd
<Vaden> mkay
<bazhang> Vaden, if it is not the alt cd then yes
<cheatr> Vaden: Only the alternate cd doesn't have the live environment
<Vaden> alright
<soundray> !burniso | Vaden
<ubottu> Vaden: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Vaden> i have 3 hard drives
<Vaden> i know how to burn an iso
<Vaden> i've installed ubuntu before
<Vaden> i just wanted to use the WUBI
<bazhang> vaden then no worries :)
<soundray> Vaden: install it on the drive that has the Windows system partition. Allow it to resize.
<Vaden> i have a 160gb hard drive a 20gb and a 250gb
<Vaden> i'll just install it on the 20gb hard drive i have
<bazhang> Vaden, use those others for storage imo
<yoMismo22> ola, es la primera vez que uso esto, alguien puede decirme si puedo entrar en los canales en los ke entro con el IRC en windows???
<yoMismo22> ola, es la primera vez que uso esto, alguien puede decirme si puedo entrar en los canales en los ke entro con el IRC en windows???
<soundray> Vaden: you'll run into trouble if you try that.
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> Vaden fewer problems if you install it on the frist drive where windows is
<yoMismo22> como hago eso???
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<bazhang> yoMismo22, /j #ubuntu-es
<yoMismo22> no se usar esto, lo siento
<Vaden> ...oh
<yoMismo22> ah, ok
<yoMismo22> gracias
<ratpoison> hello! hardy user. I want to write a DVD+R double layer, and brasero responds that such a thing is "impossible with the current set of plugins" My DVDRW drive can write in these media, I just finished burning on Win XP. What plugins should I install? Thnx in advance
<Vaden> yea but i don't wanna partition my drive.. i don't like doing that
<tmapj> has seaphor been here? he had a link i needed
<bazhang> vaden well then see you later :)
<soundray> Vaden: you prefer trouble
<Vaden> thats y i wanna do the wubi
<Jack_Sparrow> Vaden it is the best way to do it, whether or not you like to do it that way
<TheNerdGotchU> by mistake i deleted the panel that hold my minimized programs anyone know how to fix this? I tried add new panel but the programs wont minimize to the panel
<tmapj> is there anyone who can help me mount an iso image on a virtual drive?
<Vaden> i'm using a USB Enclosure for my 20gb hard drive... can i install it on there.. and do a boot for that drive? by hitting f12 to select my boot device?
<Vaden> i'm using a USB Enclosure for my 20gb hard drive... can i install it on there.. and do a boot for that drive? by hitting f12 to select my boot device?
<soundray> TheNerdGotchU: you need to add the Window List applet to the new panel
<bazhang> vaden then mount the hard drive from the busybox shell and go to it-->will be a bit slower than a regular install though
<ratpoison> TheNerdGotchU, go to a panel, right click and add "Notification Area"
<Jack_Sparrow> TheNerdGotchU You need to click the panel and add to the panel the app switcher or something like that
<Vaden> were is the faq for wubi.. cause i'm not sure how to mount the hard drive
<soundray> ratpoison: not Notification Area ( TheNerdGotchU)
<paulcross> Do ubuntu have the OPENSSL security problem? Could it  be fixed by "apt-get upgrade"?
<Vaden> i can't find it on the site
<ratpoison> oh, yeah sorry
<hisingh1> Guess what,
<hisingh1> if your parents say yes, go to macdonld
<hisingh1> they are giving a free sandwich (chicken) if you buy a drink that is medium size.
<soundray> TheNerdGotchU: it's called Window List applet
<hisingh1> sale ends at 7
<bazhang> vaden sure you can; though as many have said using the main drive is the best option without question-->nothing scary about partitioning
<FloodBot2> hisingh1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mouseboyx> is it normal for data to be written to a usb device after you try to unmount it, then it finishes, then unmounts?
<kitche> paulcross: it's been fixed already so yes
<Jack_Sparrow> hisingh1 PLease stop
<hisingh1> sorry for of topic just had to say it
<bazhang> hisingh1, please stop
<paulcross> kitche, thanks
<soothesayer> mouseboyx: yes
<mouseboyx> can you change it so it writes it before you unmount it?
<Vaden> when doing wubi u are using the main drive....
<Jack_Sparrow> mouseboyx yes
<TheNerdGotchU> window list applet works just fine
<ratpoison> hello! hardy user. I want to write a DVD+R double layer, and brasero responds that such a thing is "impossible with the current set of plugins" My DVDRW drive can write in these media, I just finished burning on Win XP. What plugins should I install? Thnx in advance
<mouseboyx> how?
<soothesayer> mouseboyx: mount the device with the sync option
<jnb> soundray, well, i finally managed to get the volumes the way i wanted now. thanks for all the help, really! now i gotta hit the sack, have a nice day/evening depending on where on the globe you're located :)
<TheNerdGotchU> jack_sparrow ratpoison sounray you guys want to start some sort of team?
<bazhang> vaden not the same thing-->check ubuntuforums and wubi faq--> the search terms wubi ubuntu faq will give the web address
<soundray> jnb: yeah, it's sack time here, too :)
<_paradox_> ive read and im still having trouble figuring this out. can someone tell me exactly how to make a symbolic of th file libjavaplugin_oji.so in the directory /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7 to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<soundray> TheNerdGotchU: we are
<Vaden> thx bazhang
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jnb> soundray, good night then :)
<mouseboyx> How do i mount using sync?
<soundray> jnb: see you around
<TheNerdGotchU> have you guys tried out www.hackthissite.org ?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheNerdGotchU Please dont do that
<favro> _paradox_: ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<mouseboyx> yes TheNerdGotchU, its really easy
<soundray> mouseboyx: 'mount -o sync /dev/disk /mnt/mountpoint'
<TheNerdGotchU> im stuck on level 8
<mouseboyx> can you change the gnome automount options?
<linkslice> nikin, ...?
<bazhang> TheNerdGotchU, offtopic here-->please head to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat thanks
<soundray> mouseboyx: or add it to the options in the relevant line in /etc/fstab
<soundray> mouseboyx: do you want this for a removable device?
<mouseboyx> ok thanks
<_paradox_> favro libjavaplugin_oji.so isnt in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins does it need to be?
<favro> _paradox_: you need to name the link - I gave the option of giving it the same name
<mouseboyx> yes soundray
<ratpoison> _paradox_, you probably need write preveleges on /usr/lib/mozilla/blah/blah. Try prepending a sudo before the command favro gave you
<soundray> mouseboyx: then my advice doesn't apply... sorry, don't know how to configure that
<mouseboyx> ok
<TheNerdGotchU> I have an old intel pentium 2 128mb or ram (?ithink?) no cd burner just a floopy and cdr drive for some reason i cant install ubuntu on it
<TheNerdGotchU> can any one help
<owner> y
<mouseboyx> thenerdgotchu, send me a screen shot for the challenge, i have done it but i forgot my password.
<TheNerdGotchU> alright hold on mouseboyx
<soundray> TheNerdGotchU: there's too little RAM. It may work with Xubuntu
<mouseboyx> try nimble X or something TheNerdGotchU
<brent113> hey, how do I share a printer over my lan, is there a gui?
<TheNerdGotchU> Xubuntu
<_paradox_> ok so type in sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so ? and that creates the link?
<litlebuda> TheNerdGotchU, try xubuntu alternate install cd
<pisecx> hi, everybody
<TheNerdGotchU> ok hold on gotta download it and burn it to a cd and take it to my otha pc give me bout 15 mins
<pisecx> my firefox always starts in autonome mode
<pisecx> how to fix it?
<cygoku> Quick question, Nautlius gives me some error with a error number, where can I look for that number and see fixes and stuff ...
<bazhang> brent113, often through the router; the router interface is the gui
<ouellettesr> hello, i have ubuntu, how do i get the kde desktop?
<ratpoison> cygoku, google launchpad probably
<_paradox_> and the final part of that libjavaplugin_oji.so is the link name?
<Thanatos____> I recently moved my laptop to Hardy, I'm a relative n00b. I've been reading on slashdot about a 3d compiz cube. I'd really like to try it, what packages do I need?
<soundray> mouseboyx: I've found something now...
<mouseboyx> Cool.
<ratpoison> Thanatos____, what 3d card do you have?
<Thanatos____> ehhhh, the integrated intel one that came with the laptop? Where could i find this info in GNOME?
<Blameu> hi tarax
<Dmole> looking for sql help on roleback or hotbackup/restore
<soundray> mouseboyx: in gconf-editor you can set some mount options under /system/storage/default_options on a per-filesystemtype basis
<bazhang> ouellettesr, install kubuntu-desktop; or kubuntu-kde4-desktop for kde4
<remu> hey guys, ive got gmount-iso running, and im installing cricket 07 with wine, now the installer is telling me to swap discs, and when i go to unmount the iso so i can mount the second iso, it wont let me unmount the first iso, it tells me that the device is busy....can someone help?
<soundray> mouseboyx: at least for some filesystems
<Blameu> there active here tarax
<mouseboyx> Oh cool thanks, soundray
 * agamotto_ bows
<agamotto_> Hallo
<_paradox_> is that correct?
<ratpoison> Thanatos____, go to system > preferences > appearance > go to the last tab and enable desktop effects. Tell me how that works
<mike_> Thanatos____, you need to open all of your sources and download advanced desktop effects
<mouseboyx> so add -o sync as a value?
<mike_> enable*
<Thanatos____> The wobbly windows work really slick, I like them a lot
<bazhang> !ccsm | Thanatos____
<ubottu> Thanatos____: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<agamotto_> A question for those who are using Mythbuntu:  Has your ability to burn DVDs stopped since the upgrade?
<soundray> mouseboyx: what kind of filesystem do you use on your removable devices?
<ratpoison> oh, there's a ubotu for that? nice
<mouseboyx> vfat
<bazhang> agamotto_, you may also ask in #ubuntu-mythtv
<ratpoison> hello! hardy user. I want to write a DVD+R double layer, and brasero responds that such a thing is "impossible with the current set of plugins" My DVDRW drive can write in these media, I just finished burning on Win XP. What plugins should I install? Thnx in advance
<mike_> Thanatos____, have you downloaded compiz-settings-manager?
<mouseboyx> o=sync?
<remu> anyone?
<bazhang> ratpoison, what does apt-cache search brasero turn up?
<soundray> mouseboyx: just edit the mount_options key for vfat then and add sync to the list (not -o)
<mouseboyx> oh ok thanks
<bazhang> remu need a question
<ouellettesr> Thanatos____,  "advanced desktop settings effects" is under system>preferences, if you have that you should be able to enable your cube
<Thanatos____> I am currently following ubottu's instructions. I assume that is what you mean?
<agamotto_> bazhang:  I tried, but the channel seems to be frozen
<vbman11> Hi guys!
<lesjohn> when i play sound of any sort (ogg, mp3, movie on dvd) in vlc, i just get static from the speakers (even though the video displays correctly).  i'm using hardy on powerpc.  any suggestions?
<remu> ive got gmount-iso running, and im installing cricket 07 with wine, now the installer is telling me to swap discs, and when i go to unmount the iso so i can mount the second iso, it wont let me unmount the first iso, it tells me that the device is busy....can someone help?
<mike_> Thanatos____, lol yup
<mouseboyx> Thanks so much soundray
<bazhang> agamotto_, they will know as soon as they get back; folks here may know as well-->just wanted to be sure you knew of that channel
<ratpoison> Thanatos____, there are many things to do it... advanced desktop effects is gives you a program that has more features than ccsm but it's a little more complicated. Both can enable the cube
<bazhang> remu burn both iso to disk
<soundray> mouseboyx: is it working for you?
<mouseboyx> yes
<agamotto_> bazhang:  Yah, I thought of it, but after staring at no new messages after 10 minutes, I figured the channel connection was fractured or something
 * agamotto_ chuckles
<vbman11> I have just downloaded the nightly build of songbird.  It comes in a tarball.  how do I install it?(sorry for the dumb question)
<mouseboyx> Why isn't sync default?
<ratpoison> Thanatos____, sorry for my crappy english, I'm a little sleepy right now
<bazhang> vbman11, unpack it and install
<Flannel> !compile | vbman11
<ubottu> vbman11: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<hwilde> any ssh port forwarding experts have time for an unexplained mystery?
<soundray> mouseboyx: because it prevents write caching. Write caching enhances performance
<Flannel> !anyone | hwilde
<cygoku> ratpoison :  google launchpad ??
<ubottu> hwilde: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<agamotto_> vbman:  tar xzvf songbirdxx.XX.xx.tar.gz
<luciano> helo, I'm find the good Bittorrent Server, someone cam help me?
<hwilde> Flannel, are you an ssh port forwarding expert
<mouseboyx> soundray, whats the point if the data isn't even getting written to the device, sounds slower to me...
<agamotto_> vbman:  Go into the Songbird dir that it creates in a terminal, type ./configure
<soundray> mouseboyx: if your usage pattern is 'insert, write data, remove', then sync is better.
<bazhang> luciano, off topic here thanks
<Flannel> hwilde: You'll be more productive if you just ask the actual question to the channel in general
<vbman11> Flannel: Thanks
<hisingh1> VNC not working
<hisingh1> how to launch gui
<hisingh1> on vnc
<agamotto_> luciano:  Bittorent server for what, please?
<mouseboyx> OH, but for internal drives... i get it, if it was on a type of drive basis, it would be better, soundray
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<soundray> mouseboyx: if you open a file off the device and work on it with, say, the Gimp, then write caching makes it a lot more efficient.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<hwilde> Flannel, that would take a long time to explain and only an ssh port forwarding expert would understand.
<Xsploit> so with wubi, if i just delete the /ubuntu folder, will that remove everything ?
<Xsploit> or is there another way i have to get rid of it?
<Flannel> hwilde: Well, you've already spent 5 minutes trying to find an excuse to not ask the question, this is the internet, you can copy/paste (or pastebin if its that long)
<bazhang> Xsploit, via add/remove
<Xsploit> i reinstalled another copy of windows over the old one and that appears to have fucked up ubuntu
<bazhang> !ohmy | Xsploit
<ubottu> Xsploit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Xsploit> is there a way i can get back into it without removing and reinstalling ubuntu ?
<hisingh1> join #endgaget
<agamotto_> vbman:  After, the ./configure does it's thing, you do ./make, then ./make install.  After that, you should just be able to ALT-F2, and type in songbird
<hisingh1> join #endgagget
<hwilde> Flannel, I am trying to do remote port forwarding with the command   ssh -N -R  from client to server.  On the server I can see from netstat that the connection is established and listening on the port.  but I cannot login to the port.  how could this be that the ssh tunnel is allowed to be created, but I cannot send traffic back over the tunnel?
<TheNerdGotchU> its downloading now
<hisingh1> join #endgadget
<max__> Anyone know a good benchmark software?  I want to test 32bit Ubuntu vs. 64 bit Ubuntu, and see the numbers on what the performance benefits would be.
<bazhang> hisingh1, /join
<favro> _paradox_: hisingh1 it's /join
<nikin> can anyone help me to use policykit with fluxbox... for some reason it ails the get process information... so the unlock bttons stay grey... and after tripple check... i am in the polkituser group., and i am not running with sudo .... or at least how to rip out that piece of awfullness(sorry) of the admn programs?
<agamotto_> Xsploit:  search google for grub fix mbr... When you reinstalled windows, you wiped out the grub loader
<Thanatos____> I think I enabled the "cube", what button combination enables the function?
<mouseboyx> write caching + sync?
<favro> _paradox_: sorry :)
<TheNerdGotchU> can i burn an iso to an Cd-R instead of an Dvd-R
<agamotto_> hisingh1:  All commands in IRC are prefixed with /
<Flannel> Xsploit: Probably yes, it depends on what windows did, you might have more luck in their forum : http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234 if you can't find anyone here familiar enough with wubi
<bazhang> TheNerdGotchU, sure
<hisingh1> ///join #engadget
<vbman11> Flannel: wait a sec, this isn't source, it is an application
<ratpoison> control+alt+leftclick
<hisingh1> / /join #engadget for help on ssh
<mike_> Thanatos____. default is going to be ALT+CTRL+LEFT/RIGHT
<agamotto_> hisingh1:  Nah, /join #engadget
<hwilde> uh oh
 * hwilde ducks
<vbman11> Flannel:(already compiled)
<TheNerdGotchU> do i need an iso burner for that or can i use ubunut's cd/dvd creator
<ratpoison> and ctrl+alt+left or right arrow keys to change viewports
<tesmar> anybody here have experience with MONIT on a server for reliability?????
<Flannel> vbman11: just extract it into /usr/local/[wherever its stuff goes]
<hwilde> bazhang, you are pretty smart, do you know ssh -N -R  port forwarding?
<TheNerdGotchU> i mean iso burning program lol
<agamotto_> Nerd:  You should be ok with the built-in as long as the iso is not bigger than a cd
<robert__> i got a question
<hwilde> TheNerdGotchU, right click on the iso and tell it go to cd burner
<ratpoison> Thanatos____,  plus, try holding middle click above the desktop background
<Flannel> TheNerdGotchU: Ubuntu has ISO burning software built in, just right click the ISO and you shoud have a "burn" option
<robert__> does anyone know how to install a gamepad in ubuntu?
<bazhang> TheNerdGotchU, cd/dvd will do fine
<vbman11> Flannel: Thats all?
<Flannel> vbman11: more or less, yeah.
<hwilde> robert__,  logitech gamepad ?
<AlienHunt> does anyone know where I can find a channel on freenode that deals in scripting for irc?
<robert__> yes
<martianlobste1> does anybody know which package I need to apt-get install, to get documentation for gethostname?
<robert__> logitech
<hisingh1> sorry
<robert__> chillstream
<Thanatos____> Holy crap, it works and it's frakking awesome. Thanks guys!
<vbman11> Flannel: what else?
<hwilde> robert__, usb ?  just plug it in.  type "dmesg"  it's recognized naitvely
<robert__> in terminal?
<ari_stress> morning all
<arthur> Question. is it possible to boot Linux off a flash drive?
<starz> hey
<Flannel> vbman11: probably a good idea to remove it if you've installed it in package management
<robert__> do i type that in the terminal?
<gronne> ust tried Wine, and I've got to say I'm quite impressed, even if shitloads still don't work
<sandrossv> ¬¬
<blackvd> Bah! My sound crashes at least three times a day now and the only way to get sound back is to restart. Does anyone know of an easier way so I don't have to log out and loose date?
<bazhang> arthur, sure, but very slow
<hisingh1> <martianlobste1> you dont need packages for apt-get install
<starz> does anyone know where i could get a copy of the 6.06.1 iso lts the server one ?
<sandrossv> Oops
<starz> they all seem to have been updated to the .2
<Xsploit> agamotto_ i can still choose ubuntu and i come to a command line prompt for /. so grub fix mbr is what i need?
<hisingh1> <martianlobste1> what is the error message
<bazhang> gronne language please
<Flannel> starz: Why do you want .1?
<starz> i.e. i need a place that keeps older isos
<hwilde> blackvd, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<starz> Flannel: special install requires that for the 3ware raid card i'm using unfortunately
<arthur> can i copy and paste the iso image to the drive or do i need to go another route?
<favro> starz: it is still at ubuntu.com
<robert__> do i type dmesg in the terminal?
<hwilde> robert__, yes "dmesg"
<vbman11> Flannel: K, Thanks!
<martianlobste1> hisingh1: No manual entry for gethostname
<robert__> thanks
<gronne> bazhang: sry.. "even if lots does not work".. better?
<Flannel> starz: Grab the alternate CD, those should still be .1, you can install a command line system from there, and then later switch to the -server kernel if you want
<tesmar> anybody on monit?
<ratpoison> martianlobste1, try searching synaptic for gethostname, or google it
<robert__> it did a bunch if text in just a split second
<Xsploit> screw it ill just remove it and reinstall it
<robert__> is that a really fast install or is something wrong?
<agamotto_> Xsploit:  No, you need to search google for grub commands.  There is one to 'fix' an MBR that has been changed like your situation.  I just don't remember the whole procedure currently
<ethana2> I'm trying to share files over the network between two machines I admin...
<blackvd> ﻿hwilde:didn't work.
<gronne> does anyone of you know if wine has made great progress lately or if it's been really good for a long time?
<ethana2> It's not letting me do it
<hisingh1> <martianlobste1> r u trying to install  a hostname
<mike_> Thanatos____, you can also do ALT+CTRL and hold down the mouse on the desktop and you can free rotate the cube
<AlienHunt> does anyone know where I can find a channel on freenode that deals in scripting for irc?
<ethana2> gronne: it's been decent for a while now
<Flannel> gronne: #winehq would have better answers
<starz> Flannel: thats a great idea.. but wont work
<Xsploit> agamotto_ thanks, ill just reinstall ubuntu instead though
<starz> it _has_ to be the server kernel
<favro> starz: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<hwilde> blackvd, sry that is the only way I know to restart sound
<gronne> ethana2: thanks Flannel: Thanks
<starz> the system wont install without loading that driver man
<superkuh> I'm on Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 64bit compiling some C code and trying to use the generic kernel headers' as per (#include <asm/io.h>), but every time I do the header mentioned is not found. Now I know it's in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16/include/asm-x86/ . I even recursively copied io.h and it's includes to one flat directory  while substituting the flat paths in the source itself;this obviously failed. I do not know what I am doing wrong. gcc lptstuf
<superkuh> f.c = error: asm/io.h: No such file or directory  ,  http://rafb.net/p/4QKKXC66.html
<Flannel> starz: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06.1/
<blackvd> ﻿hwilde:that's coll thanks all the same
<Dmole> how do I copy a file into smaller pieces?
<martianlobste1> hisingh1:  i have gone through  different documentation packages in synaptic,  installed the documents for gcc, g++, and linux dev
<starz> AH
<blackvd> *cool
<starz> lets see
<ratpoison> Xsploit, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<Flannel> starz: just remember, you can't update your kernel
<[Lowkey]> Can someone possibly help me play music in Internet DJ Console?
<martianlobste1> ratpoison: ok I just did that, no luck.
<starz> Flannel: mm?
<starz> cant update kernel what?
<robert__> was the text install for the lg gamepad supposed to last more than a split second?
<starz> going to do an offline install :P
<Flannel> starz: If you upgrade your kernel, you'll have the most recent kernel
<martianlobste1> ratpoison:   a google on  "man gethostname"  gives me what I want, but it would be nice to havve the docs on my local machine
<hisingh1> <martianlobste1> r u trying to install to install dependencies type 'sudo apt-get build-dep [package name without []]
<ChaosTheory^> Does anyone know how to work Bitlbee?
<ChaosTheory^> This is the error I get when I try to run it:
<ChaosTheory^> Warning: Unable to read configuration file `/etc/bitlbee/bitlbee.conf'.
<ChaosTheory^> :localhost.localdomain NOTICE AUTH :BitlBee-IRCd initialized, please go on
<ChaosTheory^> ERROR :Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to `/var/lib/bitlbee/'.
<FloodBot2> ChaosTheory^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<handl3r> i am having trouble recording from my microphone
<martianlobste1> hisingh1: I am just trying to install some documentation.  I would like to have the manpages on my hard drive, so that I can work offline.   The man pages, are pretty much stand alone packages, they don't have many (any at all?) dependencies
<ChaosTheory^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12340/
<handl3r> i cannot see Microphone on my Recording tab in the Volume Control
<Flannel> !aptoncd | martianlobste1
<ubottu> martianlobste1: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<ArrowLance> hello, im defraging so that i can set up a partition for ubuntu, and i 2 large files i cant move and would like to know what they are. I had installed twice already with wubi and had some problems, not having seen these files come up earlier i think they might have something to do with that and am wonderifn if they are safe to delete
<Flannel> martianlobste1: AptOnCD makes sneakernet pleasant
<ArrowLance> root.disk
<ArrowLance> at the locations
<starz> Flannel: yeah - once its up and booted that shouldnt be a problem ... its just that first round
<robert__> people in windows chat actually believe windows is more secure than linux lol
<[Lowkey]> Could somebody help me load a playlist in Internet DJ console? When I try to load a play list nothing happens i've been trying everything!
<ArrowLance>  \found.000\dir0000.chk\root.disk
<agamotto_> ArrowLance:  are they Ubuntu/ directories?
<ArrowLance> and  \found.001\dir0000.chk\root.disk
<ArrowLance> they are identical in size
<douye> I'm trying to use a usb harddisk but it keeps being detected as a usb 1.1 device while its a usb 2.0 device, anyone know a fix ?
<robert__> people in windows chat actually believe windows is more secure than linux lol
<ArrowLance> ~5 gb
<soothesayer> robert__: I think that after the openssl bug they have the right to gloat a little.
<robert__> oops, i didin't see it type in the first time, sorry about the double post
<agamotto_> ArrowLance:  Um..... I have no clue what those could be unless they are some log file from chkdsk?
<robert__> openssl?
<ethana2> gahh, I don't want it to be a windows share, I want it to be NFS
<ethana2> the shared folders thing is just /gone/
<martianlobste1> Flannel: that still isn't quite what I need. I write C and C++ code.  If I forget the syntax or include files for a function,  say printf,  then I type "man printf" from the command line, and the man page for printf comes up.   But it seems that the man pages for most of the linux / unix api functions are missing.  I would like to be able to do "man gethostname" and get the documentation for the C function,  gethostname
<ArrowLance> well they are very large, and i never saw them before i installed ubuntu twice using wubi
<ethana2> I keep entering the password and it keeps asking me again
<ArrowLance> and now they are stoping me from defraging well
<ethana2> the share isn't even protected that I know of
 * ethana2 installs samba and utilities
<robert__> hey my gamepad still don't work
<ethana2> robert__: what kind?
<TheNerdGotchU> how do i go about finding and deleting uneccesary files and directories to free up space on ubuntu
<ArrowLance> the files and dirctories are identical
<robert__> logitech chillstream
<ethana2> robert__: Hmm...   sorry, I don't know
<ethana2> I had a dual action gamepad
<robert__> its ok
<Fishscene> TheNerGotchU, Applications>accessories>Disk Usage Analyzer (Not sure if it needs to be installed first)
<handl3r> Can someone please assist me in setting up recording from my microphone?
<[Lowkey]> Could somebody help me load a playlist in Internet DJ console? When I try to load a play list nothing happens i've been trying everything!
<josspyker> TheNerdGotchU: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920&highlight=clean
<thingy> TheNerdGotchU:  fslint ---> http://www.pixelbeat.org/fslint/
<soothesayer> robert__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428469
<robert__> thanks
<handl3r> i cannot record in Audacity or Sound Recorder
<ArrowLance> well i deleted them
<Flannel> martianlobste1: libstd[stuff]-doc
<handl3r> and skype does not like my microphone either
<black9ice> hmmm  which hardware should I use for this build, AMD 5000+ with a 780G/3850 or E8400 with a G31 board, the AMD I can get a full 8gig with it
<robert__> you were mentioning the ssh, don't all os's have ssh?
<Flannel> martianlobste1: and other things like that
<Fishscene> Windows doesn't have SSH
<soothesayer> only debian based systems had the bug
<jhkm> how can i see session erros ? ~/.xsession-errors doesnt exist for me
<DragonSpirit> didn't the auto-update already have an update for that bug
<ubuntu> hello
<michel_> htuy
<ubuntu> is anybody in?
<RyanPrior> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TheNerdGotchU> anyone know the command to disable and enable my wired network connection
<TheNerdGotchU> in otha words get off the interenet
<TheNerdGotchU> with one command
<TheNerdGotchU> ?
<RyanPrior> TheNerdGotchU: probably ifdown eth0
<RabidWeezle> yep
<Gantz> how does one boot back into XP from ubuntu?
<RyanPrior> TheNerdGotchU: or unplug your cable
<RabidWeezle> sudo ifconfig eth0 down I thought
<josspyker> TheNerdGotchU: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<RyanPrior> Gantz: click on the power button in the upper right hand corner and then select Windows XP from the boot list.
<DragonSpirit>  sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<RabidWeezle> that's what I use anyway
<RabidWeezle> that works too Dragnslcr
<RabidWeezle> DragonSpirit,
<RabidWeezle> hehe
<Gantz> i don't see that option
<eboyjr> How can I output the result of 2^(8*4) ( or whatever) to append to a file?
<RyanPrior> Gantz: Did you install using Wubi?
<TheNerdGotchU> if ifdown kills the connection if up would bring it back up
<RabidWeezle> Gantz, another way is to click your icon on the top bar for the connection and click disable networking checkmark
<DragonSpirit> right click
<Gantz> rabidweezle: to boot into windows...?
<knirps> hi, my open vpn clients all get the same ip.. does anybody know why ?
<RyanPrior> eboyjr: echo "2^(8*4)" | bc >> result.txt
<RabidWeezle> oh
<RabidWeezle> nevermind
<RabidWeezle> wrong guy Gantz
 * agamotto_ waves
<DragonSpirit> Gantz, different subject
<Gantz> ok
<RabidWeezle> Gantz, to boot to windows you should see an entry for it in your boot sequence (grub)
<eboyjr> RyanPrior: Thank you so much
<eboyjr> :D
<RyanPrior> eboyjr: Enjoy. :-)
<RabidWeezle> if you installed right
<RabidWeezle> if you didn't install right, you have taken out windows altogether
<Gantz> rabid: i installed ubuntu on a sperate harddrive
<RabidWeezle> ahh
<RabidWeezle> then you wanna tell grub that the windows drive is there
<DragonSpirit> Gantz, which hardrive is windows on, the first or second one?
<RabidWeezle> if there is no menu
<Lindinhaaaa> oiiiiiiiii
<RyanPrior> !grub | Gantz
<ubottu> Gantz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gantz> can i use that guide backwards then?
<RyanPrior> Gantz: perhaps.
<RabidWeezle> are you on sata or ide drives?
<DragonSpirit> Gantz, which drive is windows on, the first or second?
<RyanPrior> Gantz: If not, ask Google.
<Gantz> i'm not sure what you mean by first or second
<RabidWeezle> google helps alot with grub problems
<DragonSpirit> the slave or master
<RyanPrior> DragonSpirit: Linux has no concept of "first" or "second" drive, so why are you asking?
<Gantz> actually i think they're both master
<RabidWeezle> wtf?
<eboyjr> Whats a good file extension for bash scripts?
<eboyjr> Is it sh?
<RabidWeezle> jumper the windows drive as slave if you have them both master
<RyanPrior> eboyjr: .bash
<josspyker> Gantz: find out where windows live and edit grub
<josspyker> lives
<steve007> !<usb>
<RabidWeezle> on the same channel that is
<RabidWeezle> if it's ide that is
<RabidWeezle> if it's sata that's different I think
<Gantz> ones sata ones ide
<RyanPrior> eboyjr: .sh is fine too as long as you make sure to put bash in the crunch bang line.
<RabidWeezle> ahhh
<RabidWeezle> I see
<RabidWeezle> so one will be hda, one will be sda?
<eboyjr> RyanPrior: Awesome... thanks
<eboyjr> again
<Freshy> is there a device manager type app in 8.04? i want to figure out what graphics card i have
 * RabidWeezle don't remember the sata drive names
<nakedgoat> fdisk -l, then edit grub accordingly
<Gantz> ubuntu is on the older one while xp is on the newer
<RabidWeezle> there you go
 * RabidWeezle nods to nakedgoat 
<tj83> Freshy.. lspci should give you info
<RyanPrior> Freshy: lspci | egrep "(radeon|geforce)"
 * RabidWeezle runs off since he can't think today
<bazhang> RabidWeezle, take that to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<RyanPrior> Freshy: make that « lspci | egrep -i "(radeon|geforce)" »
<CShadowRun> Does anyone know of a way to have a screensaver as your wallpaper, WITHOUT XWINWRAP (Either that...or does anyone want to fix xwinwrap so it works with dual screens?)
<RyanPrior> CShadowRun: screen savers suck.
<CShadowRun> RyanPrior lies :p
<CShadowRun> wallpapers suck more.
<eboyjr> How do iterate $i in a loop from 1 to 20?
<eboyjr> in bash?
<RyanPrior> eboyjr: I think perhaps you should join #bash
<eboyjr> RyanPrior: Okay
<zzillezz> what should i choose, 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu (amd64 6000 cpu)
<soothesayer> eboyjr: for i in `seq 1 20`
<jansen> hi.. cn anyone help me with shortcuts.desktop?? im having a problem..
<CShadowRun> zzillezz depends how much ram you have
<RyanPrior> zzillezz: It depends on the amount of RAM you have, mostly.
<zzillezz> are there still main disadvantages on going 64 bit
<CShadowRun> zzillezz if you have 4 or more gb of ram, you want to use 64bit
<zzillezz> i have 2 gig of ram
<eboyjr> soothesayer: Thanks
<CShadowRun> zzillezz i'm using 64bit, i have no issues tbh.
<RyanPrior> zzillezz: If you have >3GB of RAM, I suggest 64 bit. There are some disadvantages, but if you're tech savvy you should be able to work around them no problem.
<tj83> zzillezz... also consider that you might want to use non-free software... like flash and such... 32 bit would be your best bet for a first time run
<RyanPrior> zzillezz: With 2GB of RAM, you will probably get only a very small benefit from running 64-bit.
<CShadowRun> zzillezz i found 2 .deb packages that i couldn't install because i was on amd64, and i had to compile those from source. Apart from that, no issues.
<zzillezz> hmm that's what i was thinking too
<pete__> hello, my screen flickers at random.  Its not a hardware issue, but im not sure where to start troubleshooting.  I'm using hte nvidia restricted driver and the issue started in hardy
<zzillezz> and i read about the problems with flash and so
<CShadowRun> zzillezz 64-bit is definatly usable, but you should use 32-bit since you have no real need for 64-bit.
<RyanPrior> pete__: How are you sure it is not a hardware issue?
<pete__> possitive
<CShadowRun> zzillezz i have no problems with flash...apart from the god damned OSS thingy
<pete__> ryanprior: 100% sure
<RyanPrior> pete__: Emphasis on the word "how"
 * nakedgoat runs amd64 no flash issues..
<pete__> ryanprior: didnt happy till the day i upgraded to hardy.  Doesnt happen in windows.
<zzillezz> thanks everyone :-)
<eugman> How do i use aptitude to search packages by description and not just title?
<pete__> ryanprior: on fresh install of hardy it went away for a while but jsut came back today
<RyanPrior> pete__: does it happen on the LiveCD?
<pete__> ryanprior: no
<pete__> ryanprior: let me explain what i mean by flicker.  the screen seems to like of "refresh" almost... only once. and the display never distorts
<RyanPrior> pete__: It happens only once?
<pete__> ryanprior: yes.  but at random
<pete__> ryanprior: might happen once every 5 minutes or so
<RyanPrior> That is strange. I would have no clue how to troubleshoot it either.
<pete__> :(
<pete__> crap
<eugman> maybe try changine your screen rate?
<pete__> eugman: its at 60hz
<pete__> eugman: thats what its always been at... :(
<RyanPrior> Maybe it should be at 6.005hz?
<MaestroB> ohhhhhhhhhh
<eugman> It's something to try. I can't really gues what would be likely to cause such a heisenbug
<pete__> ryanprior: 6 would be super low wouldnt it?
<pete__> eugman:whats annoying is it went away :(
<pete__> eugman: Im thinking its the nvidia restricted driver
<pete__> however... dont know a lick about it
<RyanPrior> pete__: restricted drivers suck.
<foobar31> Hi, I'm trying to ./configure a program (bluez-utils-3.31) and it tells me "configure: error: dbus > 0.35 is required".  However, I have dbus-1 on my system in /usr/lib/dbus-1.0.  How can I tell configure where the library is?
<RyanPrior> foobar31: Perhaps you should update the update script?
<foobar31> update the update script?
<pete__> ryanprior:  haven't had an issue before.  Its not ati... but... the opensource one does even less...
<chad> since updating to hardy ubuntu insists on auto-dimming by screen based on the brightness sensor ... i've tried to find everywhere i can to disable this but cannot .. anyone know where i might find this?
<foobar31> ryanprior: Sorry, I don't understand what you mean
<soothesayer> foobar31: do you have libdbus-1-dev installed?
<asymptote> back in the day when I was using Beryl instead of compiz, I could do something like Expose in mac and preview all my windows. What's that called in compiz now?
<Doji> asymptote: scale plugin
<asymptote> Doji ty
<foobar31> soothesayer:  ah, silly me.  i just grabbed it and now it works.  thank you!
<soothesayer> foobar31: np
<TheNerdGotchU> is there a startup folder in linux like in windows
<IndyGunFreak> !startup | TheNerdGotchU
<ubottu> TheNerdGotchU: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<D3RGPS31> Security Question - how do i remove/disable perm. ubuntu firewall? (Warcraft III, hosting works on windows partition)
<yaman> hi every one need some help here i have a dell laptop with a conexant modem and i can't get it work even when tring the alsa ways and linuxant any help to make it work ... ? can i do the same way i used to make the wifi work using the ndiswrapper ( taking the driver files from the windows )
<komputes> yaman, what model?
<yaman> komputes : you mean the laptop or the modem ?
<komputes> laptop
<Flannel> D3RGPS31: The firewall has no rules by default, and as such, shouldn't be the problem (unless you've tweaked it)
<yaman> the laptop is dell 6400 the linux is dopper 6
<yaman> and the modem is conexant hd
<D3RGPS31> Flannel: i haven't tweaked it, but it is in the way
<Flannel> yaman: try a newer version, drivers for stuff like that has come a long way since dapper
<yaman> Flannel: where can i find some thing like this ?
<chad> this makes no sense, i cannot find a place to disable the auto-dim based on ambient light
<chad> something is messed up
<Flannel> yaman: something like what?  If you have any internet, you can upgrade to Hardy on the internet, otherwise you can upgrade in a variety of ways
<phixxor> hey, how do you check the size of a folder in bash?
<CShadowRun> Hey, i followed this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScreensaverAsWallpaper when i run the screensaver, it appears to run but my screen flickers frantically
<komputes> phixxor, du or df
<water_foul> beuks33
<water_foul> oops
<CShadowRun> and when i rotate the cube it doesn't stay on the cube, it just stays on the screen :(
<yaman> Flannel: i don't know how to make the update i have vista and xp and ubuntu on my laptop i am scared from having any error and i am a new linux user so i don't know how to upgrade ? is it only like apt-something ? or i should download a cd and start the installer from the begining ?
<__> yo
<komputes> phixxor, du -h /home #for example
<phixxor> komputes: cool, thanks!
<phixxor> komputes: cool, thanks. df only tells you the usage of the whole filesystem?
<nakedgoat> ls -l
<Flannel> yaman: You're new to linux?  did you just put dapper on?
<__> what a forced join on this channel... any booze here?
<Flannel> !offtopic | __
<ubottu> __: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> __ please dont
<adc> does someone know which package the wand library includes?
<yaman> Flannel: yeah yesterday and i did an update but i have the dapper on dvd when i have only the 8 on cd (small) no programs and my internet is not so fast so i need the dapper programs i can't ignore it
<koyo001> tons of problems with ubuntu 8.04
<yaman> Flannel: what is your advice for me ?
<komputes> phixxor, yeah, just remember the -h in either case, make it human readable, inlike you like stuff in bytes
<adc> !dpkg wand
<ubottu> Factoid dpkg wand not found
<koyo001> vlc crashes all the time
<morgan555> How can I make my secondary HD auto mount?
<Flannel> yaman: you could download the 8.04 DVD, then upgrade from that.  The CD will install 8.04, and it has a full desktop on it.
<koyo001> amsn also
<komputes> koyo001, really? I don't have this issue
<adc> koyo001: amsn works fine here with hardy
<phixxor> komputes: lol yeah I like it in GB and MB. the thing is I know the folder I'm trying to read is upwards of 90 GB, so du -h is taking a really long time
<komputes> koyo001, i do admit amsn is weak, pidgin is better
<koyo001> adc all my stuff works badly
<bazhang> koyo001, create a new user and see if the problems persist
<yaman> Flannel: thanx ..i ll do it now
<komputes> phixxor, theres probably a better way
<koyo001> bazgang what new user
<ythe1300> hi
<RequinB5> hi ythe1300
<ythe1300> hey can ubuntu read NTSF?
<Flannel> ythe1300: yep
<stoneDJay> Hi... How could I know which character enconding is in use by my OS?
<komputes> koyo001, he's saying go to System>Admin > Users and groups , make a new user called koyo002 and log in as him, then see if it works better
<adc> does someone know where wand-config can be found?  which package contains it
<litlebuda> stoneDJay, open terminal and write
<litlebuda> locale
<koyo001> komputes what do users have to do with aplications
<stoneDJay> litlebuda: simple like this...   thanks...
<max__> Anyone know a good benchmark software?  I want to test 32bit Ubuntu vs. 64 bit Ubuntu, and see the numbers on what the performance benefits would be.
<bazhang> koyo001, if you need help then try that
<litlebuda> stoneDJay, no problem :)
<komputes> koyo001, sometimes applications or permissions get mixed up, creating a new user solves the problem, if not you can always delete the user and come back here
<l0st> Hey, does anyone know a good php ide that has syntax highlighting and maybe a ftp client for 'on-the-fly' updating.. ?
<koyo001> bazhang try what??
<esr_> Aytytempted upgrade from 7.10 tyo 8.04 is failing with this message: "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release Unable to find expected entry  main'./binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"  Anybody got a fix or workaround?
<dangerpl> Is it even remotely possible to run a web server on a Pentium 2(300Mhz) with 32MB of RAM? Considering that this will be a simple home page with little or no scipting
<komputes> koyo001, read up
<dangerpl> It's an old computer I want to put to some use
<Flannel> dangerpl: Oh definately.
<ythe1300> dangerpl puppy?
<l0st> sure.. run centos
<izprince> dangerp1: You'd probably want Fluxbuntu or something
<koyo001> komputes gimme a break
<bazhang> koyo001, please stop
<izprince> or to get more RAM
<dangerpl> No GUI will be necessary
<komputes> stoneDJay, depends on the application, if you need to change your language all together you can do so at login through the options menu when you enter your user name
<ythe1300> dangerpl even better :)
<izprince> Fluxbox doesn't demand much in system resources
<koyo001> if someone has problems with vlc
<dangerpl> thanks
<Flannel> izprince: But no GUI requires even less
<ehird> halp
<izprince> yeah, but it makes things more painful
<ythe1300> koyo001 sometimes VLC has issues
<komputes> only with corrupt video in my experience
<stoneDJay> komputes: tks...
<komputes> np
<ythe1300> komputes I have lost codecs before
<ythe1300> komputes no idea how or why
<Arrick> what is the recommended virtual machine system when using ubuntu as the host?
<TheOV> My ADSL connection used to work in Ubuntu no problem, but now it's not working at all. My network adapter connects directly to the ADSL modem (no router), eth0. Even the live CD doesn't connect, so it's not a problem with my configuration. I have openSuSE and Windows XP installed as well as Ubuntu, and they both connect no problem. Sometimes in Ubuntu it spontaneously connects, but normally it doesn't. I try dhclient, but it always ends without connec
<ythe1300> arrick virtual box
<l0st> hey node. how do you update to ubuntu studio
<yananathan> hello im a new user of ubuntu how can i stall online game here
<l0st> 8.04
<yananathan> install
<TheOV> l0st: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<Arrick> ythe1300 is it in the repo's or not?
<ythe1300> yananathan what type of game?
<wols> yananathan: depeonds on the game
<ythe1300> yananathan I belive so
<TheOV> Arrick: virtualbox is in the repos
<l0st> TheOV: do ylu know a good php ide?
<yananathan> mu online
<Arrick> ok
<Arrick> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<wols> l0st: eclipse+PDT
<TheOV> l0st: php ide?
<ythe1300> yananathan sorry meant arrick
<l0st> yeah.. like php designer
<l0st> but i dont want wine
<TheOV> l0st: maybe Quanta?
<ythe1300> Blah,
<yananathan> ok tnx anyway
<wols> TheOV: that's a html editor
<ythe1300> anyone got any idea's on a NTSF drive that won't mount?
<dangerpl> gPHPedit
<jerbear> after upgrading my server to hardy, i can no longer send mail via postfix. can anyone possibly help me?
<TheOV> wols: it works with php too (to an extent)
<l0st> @TheOV. But it doesnt have a ftp client.. I'm so used to php designer.
<ythe1300> it has win xp 64 on it
<ythe1300> ask for a password
<wols> yananathan: try to mount it and tell us what it says
<TheOV> l0st: dunno then
<l0st> @wols. whats eclipse+PDT ??
<CountDown> I'm stilling getting the screen dimming problem on my MacBook Pro (Santa Rosa) even thought I followed these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook_Santa_Rosa#head-b34e7facb238e50588835bb1030e0a2e0906c940
<yananathan> ok tnx
<izprince> Thats a really attractive theme for Linux, where old computers go to live out their last days
<CountDown> Any ideas what to do?
<wols> l0st: google for eclipse and you will see
<izprince> a retirement home, where people come to see them once in a while
<l0st> thanks
<morgan555> hey if I am in th terminal an it say ^X to exit how do I do that lol?
<wols> morgan555: ctrl+X
<TheOV> ctrl+X
<Fath[0]1> can anyone help me I am getting this error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<bugmanx2000> i want to install an older version of libcurl3_gnutls.  specifically 7.17 instead of the latest 7.18.  is there a way to do this?
<morgan555> Thanks
<wols> Fath[0]1: use one pipe after the other to see which one creates the error
<TheOV> can anyone help me with my internet connection problem?
<Fath[0]1> how do I do that
<ythe1300> faith[0]1 when are you gettign this?
<Fath[0]1> audio test
<wols> bugmanx2000: not really, why would you: newer programs will depend on 7,19
<wols> erm, 7.18
<Fath[0]1> because my audio will just stop working
<komputes> ythe1300, as far as i know all the usual codecs are integrated, i don't play arround with the system files and it's been working fine for me
<Selanit> Hiya.  Question: I have two windows partitions.  They mount automatically, which is fine.  The problem is that there are always icons on my desktop when they're mounted which I don't want.  How do I get rid of those?
<wols> komputes: all vlc "codecs" are compiled in. they can't be missing
<ythe1300> komputes yeah I get stupid problems
<ythe1300> wols tell that to my VLC
<komputes> ythe1300, did you try purging and reinstalling?
<ythe1300> anyways it works now
<komputes> k
<ythe1300> komputes yeah that's what I did
<bugmanx2000> wols: my curlftpfs seems to be buggy with 7.18
<ythe1300> Don't get me wrong I love VLC
<komputes> me too, awesome app
<komputes> these french students had an awesome vision
<wols> bugmanx2000: get the .deb from somewhere and install it with dpkg -i
<ythe1300> yeah :)
<thiebaude> 8.04 is awesome
<komputes> meh 804.1 will be awesome, or maybe the ibex
<thiebaude> komputes:true
<jerbear> after upgrading my server to hardy, i can no longer send mail via postfix. can anyone possibly help me?
<esr_> Now I hjavve a different bug: Upgrade manager hangs (grayed-out, unresponsive window) while "Setting new software channels"
<komputes> i still use gutsy if i need reliability
<thiebaude> komputers:gutsy is really good
<komputes> thiebaude, i think the hardy people got a little ambitious
<Steve-cal> I noticed that much of the documentation/readme files in places like /usr/share/doc on my computer are gzipped. Just curious, but is there some way to read them w/o unzipping them all?
<TheOV> brb
<thiebaude> komputers:yes they did
<corinth> What is the command to open the gnome configuration thing?
<ythe1300> :/ I think ubuntu ate my XP
<TheOV> corinth: gconf?
<soothesayer> Steve-cal: zless
<Selanit> nm, found the answer on my own
<morgan555> Oh guys  need somehelp, I just followed some instructions from the forums on how to automount my Second HD and not only did it not auto mount its not in my places or /media
<Flannel> Steve-cal: Most things can read them without manual unzipping
<TheNerdGotchU> Now Burning Xubuntu
<thiebaude> bbl
<TeslaTony> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<corinth> Thanks!
<Steve-cal> soothesayer: Great, I noticed there is also a zmore too. :) Thanks, I figured there must be something. :)
<lars_bauer> is this printer supported by ubuntu 7.10 -> Hp Photosmart 2575
<ythe1300> anyone know what an error 21 is in grub?
<morgan555> update I find it under the same folder as /media its the new name I used of MyFiles, how can I get that to Places?
<komputes> ythe1300, i think it can't find the partition, you need to press esc at the grub point and edit one of the lines to point to the right drive
<ythe1300> komputes thanks\ I'll give it a try
<corinth> Where do I find the settings for gtk-window-decorator in gconf-editor?
<Fath[0]1> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument     I get this error trying to test my sound what should I do?
<Mago_seiyu> hola !
<Mago_seiyu> como va ???
<Mago_seiyu> soy nuevo con mi Ubuntu !
<jtisme> !spanish
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Mago_seiyu> ok
<g0tcha> hey guys, why am i getting connection refused when i "ssh localhost" when ssh is running?
<g0tcha> anyone knows?
<Mago_seiyu> y como me voy a esos canales ?
<ythe1300> komputes: I am know very confused by Grub
<pitchforked> no clue myself, trying to set up the wubi thingy myself, it gives me errors throughout every step of the installation, checked out the faqs, really nothing helping
<phixxor> i'm looking for directions on how to connect to wireless through the terminal, anyone care to help me out?
<vensign> g0tcha are you sure that the ssh is running?
<jtisme> g0tcha, sshd has to be running
<g0tcha> vensign, yes it is
<ythe1300> komputes : it just keeps saying that it can't mount the partition
<g0tcha> i did /etc/init.d/ssh restart few times
<vensign> g0tcha and what is the error?
<corinth> Anyone know how to change titlebar double clicking to shade in gtk-window-decorator?
<ythe1300> komputes: and once I'm in the command line I have no idea what to do.
<g0tcha> vensign, just tells me connection refuesed
<g0tcha> ssh: Connct to host localhost port 22: connetion refused
<komputes> ythe1300, join the crowd, grub is confusing, just remember first disk starts at 0 in grub, not 1
<Fath[0]1> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<vensign> g0tcha you have firestarter running?
<vensign> or any other firewall?
<g0tcha> vensign, at first no, but then i installed firestarter
<g0tcha> it was giving me the same error msg before installing firestarter as welll
<ythe1300> okay, now ubuntu won't boot and I'm getting (initramfs)
<morgan555> Can anyone tell me hpw to undo the steps of this page to return? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ght=mount+ext3
<nakedgoat> ythe1300: are you using raid 0?
<ythe1300> no
<ythe1300> no raid
<ythe1300> just 2 disk
<SubOne> Anyone know where I can get info on fixing a monitor that turns off after a second (thinking faulty backlight?) I find lots of articles online about the issue, but no technical solutions
<ythe1300> one has XP 64 bit and the other ubuntu 32bit (mint 5.0)
<nakedgoat> got that same error with wubi on my raid 0 box
<ythe1300> yeah I just need to get the info off my XP drive
<ythe1300> then I don't care what I have to do to the rest to get it working...
<ythe1300> think ping could clone it?
<Frost> Does any one know why i dont have sound on SiS S17012 sound card
<TheNerdGotchU> Xubuntu doesnt work for my old windows pc
<vensign> g0tcha try nmap -sT -O localhost to see what open ports you have
<TheNerdGotchU> says i need 256mb to run installer
<Frost> Does any one know why i dont have sound on SiS S17012 sound card, any idea ?
<SubOne> Is there a channel on freenode for general computer technical discussion?
<ythe1300> Frost no
<wols> vensign: man netstat
<TheNerdGotchU> is there any way to free up 256mb
<Frost> too bad
<Dr_willis> SubOne,  #linux is very general.
<Agent_bob> SubOne ##linux   and ##linuxhelp
<TheNerdGotchU> lol nm i only have 128mb on it
<wols> TheNerdGotchU: it probably means RAM, you can't "free RAM"
<SubOne> Dr_willis: looking more for hardware
<phixxor> there's #hardware
<g0tcha> vensign, nmap is not installed .. one sec
<Agent_bob> SubOne ##linux   and ##linuxhelp
<wols> szbalint: #hardware
<vensign> ok g0tcha
<SubOne> phixxor: ty
<phixxor> sure :)
<ythe1300> Frost have you set up any of the sound devices in the prefrence menu?
<TeslaTony> TheNerdGotchU: Use the alternate installer. It won't give you the w00tness of a liveCD, but you'll be able to get it installed
<vensign> wols i know but nmap is more precise
<ythe1300> Frost you might start there
<wols> vensign: BS
<m1r> hello
<Agent_bob> where should one go to ask about networking security ?
<phixxor> hey does anyone know if gparted works on mac
<phixxor> or the gparted live cd
<g0tcha> vensign, the ssh port is not listed there
<TheNerdGotchU> i have mandrake mandriva on that pc also but it has no desktop its just terminal
<Frost> ythe1300,: i guess i have to enable something
<TheNerdGotchU> is that what the alternate would be like
<craigbass1976> is there a way to look into your Thunderbird inbox via command line (no X apps, just through ssh)
<TheNerdGotchU> ?
<ythe1300> Frost maybe ;)
<Frost> but cant find out where is the problem
<wols>  craigbass1976 less <file>. thunderbird uses an mbox file for every folder
<Arrick> hey, its been a long time, how do I access a windows network share from within ubuntu? I know it can be accessed with \\ipaddress\sharename on windows, but how do I access it from ubuntu?
<Arrick> \(NTFS share)
<ythe1300> Frost: SIS is not the most supported thing in the world
<wols> TheNerdGotchU: the alternative installer CD. just look for it on ubuntu.com
<m1r> DCOP communication error Kdialog , on several diferent applications like amarok , k3b. is there a way to fix this error ?
<wols> ythe1300: it's been supported since forever. AC97
<Frost> but last time some one here told how to do it
<Frost> but anyway thnx
<litlebuda> TheNerdGotchU, nop the alternate will install a normal gui
<craigbass1976> wols, All I see (after getting down into the file tree) is a 128MB Inbox file
<Agent_bob> craigbass1976 depends on the format of the mail   if it's "maildir" then  Mail ./<address_here>
<TheNerdGotchU> before i download the alternate what would be the difference?
<wols> craigbass1976: I just told you. less <file>
<vensign> g0tcha them try reinstall openssh with sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<wols> TheNerdGotchU: different installer, no live cd
<nakedgoat> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howot-install-ubuntu-linux-ssh-server.html
<craigbass1976> wols, it's a binary
<litlebuda> TheNerdGotchU, the install process is in text mode and has more options
<craigbass1976> @@@@@@@
<alexman> can you make ubutnu read a disk spinning backwards?
<Agent_bob> alexman sure,  but it will seem lysdexic
<alexman> how?
<Agent_bob> read the raw device
<alexman> and you do that by ?
<Agent_bob> 'dd' or 'cat' or even 'less'
<TheNerdGotchU> does the server edition have an interface
<TheNerdGotchU> ?
<TheNerdGotchU> i know what its used for
<Flannel> TheNerdGotchU: yep, a CLI one
<Agent_bob> !cli | TheNerdGotchU
<ubottu> TheNerdGotchU: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<litlebuda> TheNerdGotchU, nop but you can install it after
<wols> craigbass1976: there is a file named "Inbox" and it is mbox format, not binary
<wols> craigbass1976: jsut checked on my tbird install
<vensign> g0tcha any luck?
<wols> TheNerdGotchU: you can install "an interface" (I guuess you mean a GUI, X11) on either
<TheNerdGotchU> im starting to think that installed the mandrak mandriva on that otha pc because its a command line interface
<Agent_bob> wols ah then it is using maildir format now, good.
<wols> Agent_bob: no it is NOT using maildir
<Arrick> any ideas on accessing a windows fileshare from within ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> wols no ?
<Agent_bob> oholiks: bad.
<wols> Arrick: just mount it with smbfs
<ythe1300> Arrick : trying to figure that out myself
<Arrick> wols how?
<wols> Agent_bob: did you listen? tbird uses and has ALWAYS used mbox
<litlebuda> TheNerdGotchU, use  xubuntu alternate install you shoul get a decent desktop with only 128 of rma
<wols> Arrick: with that great command called "mount"
<wols> mount -t smbfs
<litlebuda> *ram
<gltar> people any idea about the intel x3100 and cedega or wine???
<Ruewan> hi
<Arrick> and what is the syntax to access a 'remote' share wols ?
<wols> Arrick: man mount
<ythe1300> wols: mount won't work
<Ruewan> my dmes says "EXT2-fs: group descriptors corrupted!" when i try to mount my usb drive
<Arrick> go figure just like all the rest of the help in linux
<Ruewan> how do i fix it
<wols> http://www.google.de/search?q=ubuntu+mount+windows+share&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<ythe1300> wols not for me anyway
<TheNerdGotchU> aight litlebuda im fina go hunting for it now
<poseidon> Arrick, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AccessingNetwareShares
<Ruewan> i tried running check in gparted
<wols> Ruewan: fsck the drive perhaps
<wols> ythe1300: BS. it DOES work
<g0tcha> vensign, still the same problem
<Ruewan> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=bc680ee0-3a33-4f67-833f-967bcc5fa41a'
<ythe1300> wols: tell that to my computer
<Ruewan> that what fsck says
<wols> Ruewan: find out what /dev/sdX# devicenode it has
<ythe1300> wols I know it's supposed to work it just doesn't
<gltar> people any idea about the intel x3100 and cedega or wine???
<Ruewan> /dev/sdb1
<wols> ythe1300: I tell it to YOU. PEBKAC
<ythe1300> wols I love you to
<wols> gltar: ask a real question
<flotishtu> how to auto configure    dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq       .(no need to press enter or yes/no again and again) just one command. ?
<wols> ythe1300: hint: telling "doesn't work" to people won't solve your problem. unless you find a moron who does your work for you. good luck
<wols> flotishtu: sudo is needed too for this command
<ythe1300> wols I cannot mount it because it is unmountable
<flotishtu> wols yes. i know. what next?
<ythe1300> wols a least that's what ubuntu says
<Agent_bob> ythe1300 the fs is probably marked as unclean by windows.
<gltar> wols: does anyone here knows how to make work the intel x3100 with wine???????
<flotishtu> wols sudo is not needed if iam root already
<Daisuke_Ido> flotishtu: "configure" implies "configuring settings" so...  no, there's no autoconfigure
<Agent_bob> ythe1300 what device are you trying to mount ?
<wols> ythe1300: http://workaround.org/moin/GettingHelpOnIrc read it
<liuxin> first try
<ythe1300> my Sata HDD with XP 64bit
<TheNerdGotchU> Alternate Cd "installs on systems with less than about 128MB of RAM (although note that low-memory systems may not be able to run a full desktop environment reasonably)" what exactly does this mean?
<gltar> if u are root dont need to type sudo
<DarrenCT> can somebody help with ProjectM (music visualizations) in Hardy Heron ?? ... if you can, pm me ... please!
<gltar> if u dont want to be typing sudo in the terminal just do sudo su and be root
<flotishtu> Daisuke_Ido hm.. sure?      i have to type command on every boot. only then it works
<ythe1300> Wols I wasn't asking for help
<Daisuke_Ido> DarrenCT: help here is given in the terminal
<tritium> gltar: no, use sudo -i instead
<Agent_bob> ythe1300 that didn't answer my question though.
<TheNerdGotchU> im no to concerned about gnome or all the cool stuff
<ythe1300> wols I will figure it out myself
<wols> TheNerdGotchU: it means you might be able to install it but when run it will swap so much it will suck awfully
<DarrenCT> Daisuke ... you know about projectM at all?
 * Daisuke_Ido smacks himself
<Flannel> !coc | wols
<ubottu> wols: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ythe1300> Agent_bob one sec and I will get the drive direct
<Agent_bob> ythe1300 what device (as in /dev/something_here) are you trying to mount ?
<Daisuke_Ido> DarrenCT: that should have read "help here is given in the channel"
<wols> Agent_bob: none
<DarrenCT> ya... i understand that...
<DarrenCT> thanx
<Daisuke_Ido> DarrenCT: but no, i'm not familiar with projectM
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry
<DarrenCT> ok.. thanks anyway... anyone else?
<TheNerdGotchU> so in otha words if i want to the best ima need more ram
<TheNerdGotchU> ?
<Pici> DarrenCT: Is this Ubuntu related?
<gltar> does anyone here knows how to make work the intel x3100 with wine???????
<ythe1300> Agent_bob dev/sda1
<tritium> TheNerdGotchU: English, please
<wols> gltar: simply install the accelerated drivers for it for X. then run wine
<DarrenCT> yes.. Hardy Heron.... I the projectM is in the repos, I just don't know how to use it.
<TeslaTony> TheNerdGotchU: More ramm is better. You should be able to run Xfce OK, just don't expect fantastic performance.
<vensign> g0tcha try this ps -ef | grep sshd to see if ssh is running
<Agent_bob> ythe1300   sudo mount -o force -t auto /dev/sda1 /mnt
<gltar> wols if the problem would be that simple i wont be here asking for help
<Ruewan> i think i may have found something
<wols> gltar: it is that simple
<gltar> intel x3100 doesnt run games with wine nor cedega...
<TheNerdGotchU> on what sysytem
<Scunizi> In Gutsy, Feisty, Dapper there was a ~/.font directory .. now after upgrading there's ~.fonts that has a text file.. and ~.fontconfig that has a bunch of unrecognizable stuff.. where do I put a font that I want to incorporate into the system?
<gltar> wols buy this video card and try it ur self then
<wols> gltar: while the graphicscard sucks awfully and almost no game will work, the ones it can run (on windows) will
<RAdams> Scunizi: /usr/share/fonts
<wols> if you try to run crysis, it will horribly break of course
<komputes> gltar, same with my ati 9200
<Ruewan> ok installing nfs-common did not make a difference
<Ruewan> waaaaaaaah
<wols> gltar: output of glxinfo?
<Scunizi> RAdams: thanks .. did the upgrade move my previous fonts in ~/.fonts to there?
<Daisuke_Ido> gltar: the x3100 is not designed for gaming, it's an integrated chipset that, while perfectly competent with compiz, is NOT going to work for something like WoW
<gltar> wols works all right without problems
<wols> gltar: what does?
<flotishtu> Daisuke_Ido hm.. sure?      i have to type command on every boot. only then it works
<RAdams> Scunizi: should have... if it didn't, use locate (man locate for details)
<flotishtu> how to auto configure    dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq       .(no need to press enter or yes/no again and again) just one command. ?
<Agent_bob> ythe1300 success ?       look in directory  /mnt for the files.    no?
<wols> gltar: I want to see the output, not your talking
<wols> !paste | gltar
<ubottu> gltar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ythe1300> Agent_bob I just keep getting "$logfiel indacates unclean shutdown
<Scunizi> RAdams: yep familiar with locate. .. ok. thanks I'll look there.
<gltar> wols the problem is that doesnt run games... it only play games with software mode video not with hardware acceleration
<RAdams> Anyone using the Dell 1390 WLAN card in 8.04?
<Daisuke_Ido> flotishtu: if you have to enter it every time, and it isn't holding your settings, something isn't right.
<wols> flotishtu: how would ipmasqw know which is your public interface?
<komputes> wols, any idea of whats wrong with my glx on my 9200 -> glxinfo -> http://pastebin.com/m1fe99cda
<gltar> komputes ill paste it but it runs it well, the problem is with wine i think
<wols> komputes: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<wols> gltar: since you don't give us any errors, you will have to solve your problem alone until you do
<komputes> wols, where do i set that?
<komputes> wols, xoeg.conf?
<flotishtu> wols iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth4 -j MASQUERADE
<Daisuke_Ido> gltar: the problem is not with wine, and i hate to resort to this, the problem is you thinking you can run new games with an integrated graphics chipset that uses shared memory!
<wols> environment, export ENVVAR=stuff
<komputes> xorg.conf*
<wols> flotishtu: tat's not what I asked
<Daisuke_Ido> gltar: it ain't gonna happen.
<gireesh> why does Ubuntu have such a hard time with screen resolution
<gireesh> running hardy
<wols> gireesh: cause edid detection is totally utter shite
<gireesh> it only allows me 1280x900
<flotishtu> wols and echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<wols> gireesh: I blame the debian Xorg maintainer morons
<flotishtu> wols i dont know
<sigma> should i be worried if every once in a while, gnome-system-monitor lists empty processes? they only appear momentarily, but i'm kind of worried about them...
<TeslaTony> gltar: What games are you trying to run?
<gireesh> wols, other linux distros have no problem with the same hardware
<jtaylor13> group:i have a desktop at my office on ubuntu running with remote desktop.and on this laptop.how do i connect to my desktop.
<Daisuke_Ido> gltar: take my word for this, i'm using the exact same chipset, and it will not work.  it's not wine's fault, it's just not a powerful enough chipset.
<wols> flotishtu: you talk gibbreish, answer my question
<TeslaTony> !coc | wols
<ubottu> wols: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<flotishtu> wols i followed tutorial. ipmasq nats to all eths
<thiebaude> gireesh:graphics card makers need to make drivers, its not ubunut's fault
<wols> flotishtu: what is your problem?
<gireesh> thiebaude, I am using Nvidia's binary driver
<komputes> wols, so I did export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose, now what?
<gireesh> it works quite well
<wols> komputes: now you run glxinfo in the same sehll
<thiebaude> gireesh:kewl:p
<RAdams> Anyone using the Dell WLAN 1390 in Hardy?
<wols> komputes: where the env var is set (you can check with "env")
<komputes> looks the same wols
<flotishtu> wols my config needs the providing eth. not the consuming one. and i have told it the providing. the problem is i have to configure ipmasq on every reboot
<gireesh> I just want to tell Ubuntu to set resolution to 1280x1024
<tbourne> hey guys wondering if anybody has had this issue with 8.04. I log into a Network Server and find some files I want to drag onto the machine. When i drag the files the machine locks up and requires a restart to continue working. Anybody seen this before ?
<gireesh> how do I do that?
<alex1> hi guys. i just compiled my own kernel. however the restricted modules do not load. how do I make the nvidia driver load?
<markw> ARRRRGGGGGHHHHH.......   fscking ubuntu playing M$...    So, I updated all my ssh keys everywhere, updated known_hosts, and thought I was good.   Now they come in and regenerate my sshd host keys _AGAIN_...
<markw> </rant>
<gireesh> tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with no joy
<ythe1300> alex do you have evny?
<thiebaude> gireesh:screens and graphics and select your card
<wols> flotishtu: ipmasq sets it somewhere in /etc/ipmasq/   there is its config file
<wols> flotishtu: and when do you make ipmasq recomputer the firewall? and how do you connec to the internet?
<gltar> komputes try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first see if u can download some drivers for ur card, i know that some ati have problems and no matter what u do u wont be able to make them work totally
<dalcio> hello i need config pppoe
<Agent_bob> gireesh you could edit the config file and make 1280x1024 the first listing on the rez line of the default colour depth
<wols> dalcio: pppoeconf
<komputes> gltar, that feature was depricated in Hardy
<dalcio> wifi
<dalcio> yes...servicename
<gireesh> Agent_bob, that sucks
<tbourne> hey guys wondering if anybody has had this issue with 8.04. I log into a Network Server and find some files I want to drag onto the machine. When i drag the files the machine locks up and requires a restart to continue working. Anybody seen this before ?
<dalcio> ubuntu 8.
<komputes> wols, done, can you take a look at this? http://pastebin.com/m52f57920
<flotishtu> wols dsl. i just pres yes yes. defualt setings asked at dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq
<thiebaude> gireesh:I wish i could help
<gireesh> thiebaude, where is screens and graphics card?
<Agent_bob> gireesh i only offered a way to journey from point<where you is> to point<where you wants to be> for free... :)
<gireesh> hardware says Nvidia binary driver is in use
<wols> flotishtu: you can't. it will ask when to recompute settings. that is NOT a yes/no question
<komputes> gireesh, system > admin
<gireesh> Agent_bob, I want it done the ubuntu way :)
<gltar> intel x3100 http://pastebin.com/m74a3b8b2 if someone can tell me why it doesnt run games with wine.......
<wols> komputes: libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch)
<thiebaude> gireesh:applications>other
<Flannel> gltar: Try #winehq, they'll be more adept at answering that
<pawan> hi
<gireesh> err I am in KDE4
<komputes> wols, translated into engrish
<gireesh> should I got to GNOME?
<dalcio> wols must place servicename before setting
<david__--> can anyone explain why my wireless just went out for no apparent reason? now its saying that network interface doesnt exist
<wols> dalcio: what setting?
<Gnomercy> tbouren I use 8.04 and have not had issues like that.
<Agent_bob> gireesh or #kubuntu
<dalcio> my isp connec of servicename
<wols> komputes: your driver file is wrong. where did you get it?
<komputes> WoDaN, came with Ubuntu
<gireesh> ack
<komputes> oops
<tbourne> hmm, im going to try something 1 second
<komputes> wols, , came with Ubuntu
<dalcio> as set
<jtaylor13> group:if i want to remote connect to my desktop ubuntu is the host the ip address of the desktop??
<wols> dpkg -S /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so
<Ruewan>  i think e2fsck is fixing my problem
<komputes> wols, libgl1-mesa-dri: /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so
<wols_> dpkg -S /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so
<wols_> komputes: I guess one of your libraries (either mesa or r200-dri) is from some other place/distro/whatever
<wols_> it lacks this symbol and that's what causes this
<AndyMan1> Hi all. If i was to do disk encryption on Hardy, and use a keyfile (on a thumbdrive), would the thumb drive have to remain plugged in, or could I take it out soon after boot?
<komputes> wols, are you a video driver developr?
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<Agent_bob> wols  you might check his  lsb_release -i
<ythe1300> Agent_bob I just got it to mount thanks for the help :)
<wols_> komputes: no, but missing symbol is a common problem, can always happen with library mismatch
<Agent_bob> ythe1300 welcome
<SpiffyBalak> hi guys. I'm running XMMS on Hardy, and it won't play m4a files anymore. Does anyone know a way to get it working again without Audacious?
<pteague> any suggestions for setting up lvm ?
<wols_> pteague: lvm howto
<komputes> wols_,  so should i report a bug?
<david__--> was browsing the internet using wireless just fine then it just cut out completely,has this happened to anyone before?
<Ruewan> that happened to me
<wols_> komputes: no. 99,99% it's your borken install where you have installed a wrong file from a wrong vresion. e leftover or such
<Agent_bob> komputes lsb_release -i    you are talking hardy aren't you?
<wols_> david__--: it's wireless. what do you expect
<komputes> wols_, recomended fix?
<pteague> wols> thanks, guess i should /msg ubottu more often
<wols_> komputes: check versions of all invoolved files and update them
<david__--> wols_:not like that...I mean the interface just cant be found now (eth1)
<wols_> david__--: what wlan chip?
<ozzloy> infuriating.  i'm trying to change keyboard layout switching behavior
<david__--> wols_:broadcam
<wols_> david__--: ifconfig -a, is the wlan driver still loaded?
<wols_> david__--: poor you. maybe restart your ndiswrapper
<administrator> h
<Agent_bob> speaking of; why would the first network device on a lappy show up as eth2 ?
<komputes> wols_, how can i updat them beyond the highest version in the repos? hardy proposed?
<ozzloy> right now when i hit alt, it switches to USA no matter what.  how do i stop that?
<wols_> Agent_bob: udev
<david__--> wols_:how do i restart it?
<Nalidixic> evening all
<brandont> totally need help
<ozzloy> how do i make it only switch when i press both alt keys at the same time?
<wols_> komputes: if you have hardy running already, apt-get dist-upgrade and/or reinstall the packages dealing with your videocard/X. e.g. all xserver*, all mesa, all radeon, all dri
<Agent_bob> wols well that gives off an unsavery aromah
<wols_> Agent_bob: no it's standard in udev
<Agent_bob> still stinks
<komputes> Agent_bob,  yes i'm having an isue with an ATI Radeon 9200 not doing 3d acceleration on Hardy.
<wols_> Agent_bob: no it's standard in udev, see /etc/udev/rules.d/
<ralph> i gparted my slave drive and it still dont show up ?
<wols_> ralph: you need to mount it. fdisk -l should show the partitions fine
<komputes> wols,  thanks i'll try but i doubt it
<wols_> Agent_bob: you had differemt interfaces before but the MAC changed, so udev renamed the interfaces
<Agent_bob> komputes yes i was only sujesting that the driver looked like it might be from an eariler install of "libgl1-mesa-dri"
<eugman> i couldn't find help in #firefox. Does anyone know how to move a sidebar in firefox to the other side?
<Agent_bob> wols_ ?     it's at boot time...
<wols_> komputes: did you run feisty or such before and have upgraded to hardy?
<komputes> Agent_bob, how do i know what package that came from?
<Agent_bob> wols_  every boot.
<wols_> Agent_bob: what is? the renaming? of course
<wols_> i told you: udev renames it
<ralph> ralph@ralph-desktop:~$ fdisk -l
<ralph> ralph@ralph-desktop:~$
<ralph> ?
<wols_> grep -r /etc/udev/*
<joanki2> can anyone direct me to a forum that would tell me how to zip files with tar?
<wols_> Agent_bob: grep -r eth2 /etc/udev/*
<komputes> wols, Agent_bob, I can't remember i think it was a gutsy upgrade or a clean install
<Agent_bob> better idea,  dpkg -P udev
<eugman> joanki2, are you acquianted with man files?
<wols_> joanki2: you can't. tar can't do zip, only gzip and bzip2
<Odd-rationale> ralph: you might need sudo
<wols_> Agent_bob: I wouldn't do that but your choice
<joanki2> gzip bzip2 - which one do you recommend?
<Agent_bob> i almost always do !
<wols_> Agent_bob: you will be very disappointed whne you e.g. try to plug in a usb flash
<Fath[0]1> I am using 100% of my cpu but no single program is using it. how do I fix this?
<wols_> joanki2: bzip2 has better compression, gzip is faster
<joanki2> ty
<eugman> joanki2, type man tar into the command line and it'll bring up a help file
<wols_> Fath[0]1: what does top say? probably your kernel uses it
<ralph> ok that made a spit out
<joanki2> thanks eugman
<Fath[0]1> what is top?
<joanki2> wols, can i type sudo apt-get install bzip2?
<ralph> terminal spit out abunch of info
<wols_> Fath[0]1: 3rd line of top
<lnar> hello, how can i close an user sesion?
<wols_> joanki2: yes
<eugman> I like using htop
<joanki2> thanks
<ralph>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ralph> /dev/sdb1               1        1744    14008648+  83  Linux
<ralph> /dev/sdb2            1745        1826      658665    5  Extended
<ralph> /dev/sdb5            1745        1826      658633+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot2> ralph: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RequinB5> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lnar> hello, how can i close an user sesion? i mean not mine, another user sesion
<Agent_bob> joanki2 and    .* bunzip2    also
<ralph> sorry about the flood
<wols_> lnar: kill it's root process as root. man kill
<Fath[0]1> 7791 root      20   0  5280 2572  992 R 79.7  0.1   6:18.29 whiptail
<Fath[0]1> whatever whiptail is
<wols_> Fath[0]1: looks like debconf run
<wols_> it's used by debconf
<Fath[0]1> I have no idea waht that means
<christian> I was wondering if someone could help me out with a failing external hard drive
<Fath[0]1> how do I fix it
<mark__> hey guys(its diver dan)
<wols_> Fath[0]1: kill the process
<mark__> i got an windows xp problem
<tj83> has anyone had an issue with speedstepping in 8.04 with intel core 2 duo?
<Agent_bob> mark__ /join ##windows
<RequinB5> !windows
<mark__> when i put in the cd and then restart and boot from cd it just gets overwrittne by ubuntu :(
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<wols_> mark__: then maybe you should ask #windows, this is for ubuntu problems ONLY
<Fath[0]1> where do I find it wols?
<mark__> i know ubuntu is causing the problem
<wols_> Fath[0]1: find what?
<Fath[0]1> whiptail
<wols_> in your memory as you've shown
<joanki2> wols, sorry one more q can i zip directories?
<wols_> Fath[0]1: man kill
<sarthor> Hi, i installed my creative vista webcam, its working on cheese on my hardy, i can view it, but on Gyachi, kopete or ekiga etc, i am unable to broadcast it on the internet.. Help
<Fath[0]1> how do I do that?
<Agent_bob> mark__ ok i'm insterested
<wols_> joanki2: sure. tar -cvjf file.tar.bz2 /path/to/directory
<mark__> bob:when i put in the cd and then restart and boot from cd it just gets overwrittne by ubuntu :(
<wols_> !cli | Fath[0]1
<ubottu> Fath[0]1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<joanki2> THANKS SO MUCH
<wols_> mark__: what CD?
<mistik1> What routines does the new gui installer for ubuntu 8.08 run?
<christian> I have a 500gig hard drive, I'm only using like 40gigs of it, but its failing. I was wondering what app or command I can use to just retrieve the data
<mark__> Windows XP installation
<lnar> i cant find the way to close someones else sesion using the terminal.... please help
<mark__> *reinstallation
<wols_> mark__: we don't care about your XP problems. XP not booting has nothing to do with ubuntu
<mistik1> I'm installing it on my daughter's laptop and its been sitting on 'Detecting Hardware' for about half an hour now
<mistik1> No drive activity or anything
<wols_> lnar: I told you: kill the process
<AndyMan1> anyone played with the alternate CD and disk encryption? If you use a keyfile on a usb drive, does it need to remain plugged in, or is it only needed initially for the boot?
<eugman> christian, is it you main hardrive?
<mark__> yes because when i boot from cd it just gets over ran by ubuntu scripts
<lnar> how do i know the pid?
<wols_> mistik1: press ctrl+alt+f2, there log in and run "ps aux"
<Genius314> I tried installing Ubuntu 8.04 on another computer, and it loads up Busybox instead when I try booting into Ubuntu. Is there a way to fix this?
<wols_> lnar: from ps
<mark__> wols:yes because when i boot from cd it just gets over ran by ubuntu scripts
<wols_> Genius314: it will tell you an error before loading busybox
<christian> eugman: no just my external, pics, music and movies
<Kohlrak> Is there any command that i can use to find out what causes a seg fault in a program?
<wols_> mark__: when you run a XP CD, ubuntu NEVER comes into play ever. so explain more clearly what you mean
<christian> eugman:using gui copying will error out most of the time
<Agent_bob> mark__ are you just here to troll ?      booting an xp cd will not "run any ubuntu script"
<navetz__> hey can somone help me set up a static IP from my router?
<wols_> mark__: if you are unable to set your PC to boot from CD instead of harddisk, it is not a ubuntu problem
<mark__> wols:i click f12 and instead of the click any button to boot from cd thing it just starts ubuntu
<mistik1> this is silly
<wols_> navetz__: man interfaces. edit that file (interfaces) and /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Flannel> mark__: When it starts Ubuntu, choose the 'boot from first harddisk' option
<christian> eugman:I had attempted to dd image it but I screwed it up (obviously)
<lnar> wiith ps there are like tons of lines, wich one is the correct to kill???
<usser> hey guys what is the most lightweight browser, looking for something for my eeepc
<mistik1> When I move the mouse around or ctrl+alt+f2 the CDrom spins up then nothing else
<Flannel> usser: dillo is pretty good, assuming you still want a GUI
<AndyMan1> lynx!
<wols_> mark__: your problem IS NOT a ubuntu problem. it's being unable to start from CD.
<pitchforked> lynx, hehe, very lightweight, just no pictures, but that's no help
<mark__> Flannel: thanks for not being an ahole like some others. ill just try that.
<pitchforked> (it's also hard to use)
<usser> Flannel, yes a gui lynx is unacceptable :)
<navetz__> wols_: just have quick question, what is my gateway suppose to be and what is my route suppose to be?
<dale> how does one retain terminal history across terminal sessions.  7.04 OK but 8.04 not OK ?  Googling doesn't see this as a common hardy behavior.
<sarthor> Hi, i installed my creative vista webcam, its working on cheese on my hardy, i can view it, but on Gyachi, kopete or ekiga etc, i am unable to broadcast it on the internet.. Help
<wols_> Flannel: he wants to boot from CD. how does booting from hdd help him?
<Agent_bob> mark__   heh that might be because the f12 hotkey was something that the windows bootmgr accepted.   you have to set your bios to boot from cdrom first
<Flannel> wols_: He said regardless of what he does, Ubuntu starts.  He's trying to not boot from the CD, but back to windows.
<wols_> Flannel: he's trying to boot from windows CD to reinstall it as he told us
<eugman> chistian, hmm, well you could try the command line program cp which is the generic copying tool. That or i'd try copying things over a little at a time that might be a way around it. I'm afraid i don't know anything more helpful.
 * pitchforked answered the question based on the wrong browser, heh, this is why i'll never be in support so much
<lnar> wols which pid do i have to kill?? i do ps and there is a long list
<navetz__> what is your gateway address suppose to be?
<pitchforked> anyway...gonna paste my whole big speel, been through the paste site so bare with me
<Agent_bob> mark__ and as wols so patiently pointed out, that is NOT a linux/ubuntu problem.   neither is any "ubuntu script" "overwriting" anything.
<sarthor> Hi, i installed my creative vista webcam, its working on cheese on my hardy, i can view it, but on Gyachi, kopete or ekiga etc, i am unable to broadcast it on the internet.. Help
<pitchforked> hi, i'm just trying to use ubuntu 8.04 under the wubu install. going into boot it starts fine, but then I'm prompted to choose my time zone, easy enough, immediately after i get Partman crashed, exit code 10 (A retry ultimately ends up in no movement of the install).  Continuing with the error, I'm prompted for user information and then get "Summary Crashed" exit code 141 (Same thing happens for a retry as before). after that i'
<pitchforked> I do notice that after going in to the live cd, I get prompted for the install again and that seems like it will go fine, I'm just concerned that it will overwrite my windows, which I'm just not ready to part with.  so i'm just curious of whether that install will only be subject to the wubi vm or if it wants me to just install ubuntu and format the rest.
<favro> navetz__: the gateway is the routers ip address e.g. 192.168.0.1
<lnar> wols which pid do i have to kill?? i do ps and there is a long list
<mistik1> 90% done and It looks like I'm going to have to start all over again, Ubuntu MUST can do better than this
<navetz__> favro: oh ok, thank you, and is the route the IP address give to my by my ISP ?
<davidstillson> I upgraded the RAM in my laptop..  it shows the full amount in bios, but in linux, it only shows 3GB of the 4GB i installed...  any ideas?
<mistik1> Hardware detection on linux is a pretty simple task from goodness sakes
<davidstillson> thats what I thought
<pitchforked> wubi, ack...
<favro> navetz__: route? - you mean comps' ip address?
<navetz__> favro: I am not sure, my network manager says route
<lnar> how do i disconnect an user with sudo???
<bogey-> !root | lnar
<ubottu> lnar: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Starnestommy> lnar: how are they connected?
<emma> gotta lay down for some sleep. Goodnight.
<bogey-> !noroot | lnar
<ubottu> lnar: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Agent_bob> davidstillson you wont like what i say here, but; you will never use all of the 3g it is seeing...    though it may allocate it, actual use of that much is not easy to achieve
<lnar> local, its my brothers account
<favro> navetz__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12361/ - is mine - make yours like that that but use your numbers
<Starnestommy> lnar: you could kill all processes that he owns
<BVBBQ> Hey all can someone help me fix my video card problems?
<davidstillson> agent_bob: i am running multiple VMs on this machine, so ill come sorta close..  maybe.... :)
<lnar> i dont know how to finish its connection hes not here and i want more ram
 * Agent_bob limits never to the present.    but still doubts it actually comes close.
<davidstillson> lol
<mistik1> oh screw this man, I think I'll just go get her another distro. This is a horrible way to start her off
<favro> navetz__: are you using wireless?
<davidstillson> i just wish i could get it to see the full amount
<tritium> mistik1: what's the problem?
<g0tcha> vensign, sorry dude, kids are kinda annoying.. i ran this command and its giving me this: Gtk'WARNING **: cannot open display:
<bogey-> !ask | mistik
<ubottu> mistik: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<navetz__> favro: yes
<favro> navetz__: I don't use wireless so don't know how to set that up sorry...:)
<navetz__> favro: ah ok np
<Agent_bob> davidstillson check your  " dmesg | less "  and see what the kernel is saying about the ram.     also you might run    lshw | less    for some info on what linux can see
<mistik1> tritium: I get all the way to 90% installed and it dies on hardware detection? what is this windows?
<bogey-> !appreciate | mistik1
<ubottu> mistik1: The people in this channel are all volunteers who donate their valuable time. Please do not 'reward' this kindness with rudeness. Saying 'Thank you' is more appropriate.
<Gohalien> how to automactly mount a network folder every time i turn on ubuntu ? i know it is editing /etc/fstab , i just add the line at the bottom of the file smb://computer ?
<mistik1> What is hardware detection in linux?
<mistik1> lspci
<mistik1> look around in proc?
<joanki2> wols, can i do this:  tar -zcvf myzipfile.tar.gz file1.c file2.c file3 file4.h ?
<mistik1> gimmie a break
<Starnestommy> mistik1: sudo lshw
<tritium> mistik1: please calm down
<mistik1> I had to reboot
<Agent_bob> joanki2 yes.  and the tar manpage will answer all those tar questions
<joanki2> sorry agent_bob
<Fath[0]m> I am having some major problems with Ubuntu hardy. If my computer is on long enough I lose sound and my computer becomes sluggish. I checked top and it was "whiptail" using up the CPU so I killed it and then my console died, used Konsole instead of gnome term  and then everything died on me and comp locked up and had to reboot.Can anyone help me?
<joanki2> it's just when i type unzip it doesnt' unsip
<mistik1> tritium: Sorry man, I've been using linux in many flavors for 14 years and this blows chunks
<joanki2> unzip
<favro> mistik1: are you trying to install on an old laptop?
<sarthor> Hi, i installed my creative vista webcam, its working on cheese on my hardy, i can view it, but on Gyachi, kopete or ekiga etc, i am unable to broadcast it on the internet.. Help
<Agent_bob> joanki2 man tar
<mistik1> It's a p4 2ghx
<mistik1> ghz
<joanki2> k
<tritium> mistik1: as have I.  So what happened?
<sarthor> Creative vista webcam broadcast problem
<corinth> Anyone know how to change titlebar double clicking to shade in gtk-window-decorator?
<Dr`Keovorkian> Hello all, I've got a problem with my sound. It doesn't seem to play anything, and the tests on the configuration panel stay still. (Whereas they normally move.)
<Genius314> Okay, I boot to Ubuntu 8.04 and I get an error, something like "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/..... does not exist" and I'm sent to busybox. Any help?
<tbourne> Hi Guys, As per my message earlier, I have an issue when I try to drag files from an smb:// directory to my linux machine (Ubuntu 8.04). As soon as I drag the files outside the open window the machine locks up and logs out. I have found this in the logs at the same time it happened (WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0) Any Ideas ?
<mistik1> tritium: Ubuntu just went into a very Vista like hardware detection and died
<mistik1> 90%
<mistik1> what a waste of time
<Xsploit> whats the hot key to switch between desktops?
<Fath[0]m> I am having some major problems with Ubuntu hardy. If my computer is on long enough I lose sound and my computer becomes sluggish. I checked top and it was "whiptail" using up the CPU so I killed it and then my console died, used Konsole instead of gnome term  and then everything died on me and comp locked up and had to reboot.Can anyone help me?
<tritium> mistik1: go ahead and be courteous, or leave
<chas> chas
<Agent_bob> joanki2 the switches are all listed and you can combine them or keep them seperate     tar -x -v -z -f filename   is the same as tar -xzvf filename      the only thing to watch out for is that a switch that requires an argument isn't followed by another switch    tar -xzfv blah     unles tar archive "v" is in the $PWD will fail.
<kumarphilly> Xsploit: ctrl + alt arrow right
<Dr`Keovorkian> Hello all, I've got a problem with my sound. It doesn't seem to play anything, and the tests on the configuration panel stay still.
<joanki2> thanks so much Agent_bob
<joanki2> it worked
<Xsploit> ty
<kumarphilly> no problemmm... at least I can help somone lol!
<jak0lyte> hi, i need help with my hp scanjet g2410. cant find a driver for ubuntu 7.04
<mistik1> Bye Ubuntu everytime I try you it sucks more, here I come Gentoo
<Agent_bob> joanki2 welcome   but you really would do your self a favour just spending a little time in    man tar     or even   man man     to get a feel for unix man pages
<brandont> where did beryl go?
<joanki2> k
<davidstillson> agent_bob - [    0.000000] 2166MB HIGHMEM available.
<davidstillson> [    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.
<Starnestommy> brandont: it was merged with compiz to form compiz-fusion
<brandont> rgr
<Genius314> ﻿I boot to Ubuntu 8.04 and I get an error, something like "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/..... does not exist" and I'm sent to busybox. Anyone know how to fix this error?
<jak0lyte> anyone knows where to download driver for hp scanjet g2410
<Dr`Keovorkian> Hello all, I've got a problem with my sound. It doesn't seem to play anything, and the tests on the configuration panel stay still.
<jak0lyte> im using ubuntu 7.04
<Agent_bob> davidstillson looks like it's only seeing about 3g   if that's all the listing on the subject.     and i can't begin to guess why
<mrpockets> hey guys, I just brought my comptuer home, and its relaly not wanting to conect to the internet
<aku> co_dezta
<Fath[0]m> I am having some major problems with Ubuntu hardy. If my computer is on long enough I lose sound and my computer becomes sluggish. I checked top and it was "whiptail" using up the CPU so I killed it and then my console died, used Konsole instead of gnome term  and then everything died on me and comp locked up and had to reboot.Can anyone help me?
<mrpockets> its on the LAN, and the other 2 boxes on the LAN are connected,  but this won't seem to connect.
<brophat> the seamonkey web browser is not offered with 7.10?
<Agent_bob> davidstillson you might ask in  #kernel    and see if they have something useful on that issue
<jak0lyte> please anyone help me
<davidstillson> ok, the second command you gave me
<Agent_bob> ok
<tbourne> Hi Guys, As per my message earlier, I have an issue when I try to drag files from an smb:// directory to my linux machine (Ubuntu 8.04). As soon as I drag the files outside the open window the machine locks up and logs out. I have found this in the logs at the same time it happened (WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0) Any Ideas ?
<davidstillson> -memory
<davidstillson>           description: System Memory
<davidstillson>           physical id: f
<davidstillson>           slot: System board or motherboard
<davidstillson>           size: 4GiB
<FloodBot2> davidstillson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davidstillson>         *-bank:0
<Hamled> Is there an easy way to determine if a given executable binary is 32bit or 64bit?
<Daisuke_Ido> Hamled: are you using a 32 bit system?
<Agent_bob> so the hardware is detectable,   i don't know why it's not usable.   but i do know you can't flood the channel ;/
<Starnestommy> Hamled: file /path/to/binary
<davidstillson> i didn't know it would do that
<davidstillson> much apologies
<Agent_bob> now you know.
<Hamled> Daisuke_Ido nah, using 64bit, but I need 32bit for some flash development stuff :/
<Dr`Keovorkian> Hello all, I've got a problem with my sound. It doesn't seem to play anything, and the tests on the configuration panel stay still. Does anyone know what's going on?
<davidstillson> so the RAM is running in dual channel mode..  maybe that has something to do with it?
<Hamled> Starnestommy thanks, worked perfectly :)
<brophat> how come I can't fine the sea monkey web browser listed under gutsy at packages.ubuntu ??
<BVBBQ> hey all, for some reason the latest kernel just doesnt work. doesnt load can someone help me out?
<jords> I have mplayer svn installed from source, and want to use mplayer-plugin in firefox but  when I try to apt-get mozilla-mplayer apt wants to install mplayer too -any way to tell apt it's already installed (kinda like package-provided in gentoo)
<Agent_bob> davidstillson shouldn't but again you might take that to  #kernel  and ask them.
<wols_> Fath[0]m: the question is why was whiptailr running, and: killing it would possibly stop the (proper) install of a package but it wouldn't crash the PC
<mrpockets> no ones got any help for a internetless pockets :(
<[Lowkey]> How do I forcefully close a program?
<wols_> [Lowkey]: man kill
<AndyMan1> I want to set up an encrypted disk with the alternate CD, if i set up a keyfile on a usb drive, will i need to keep it plugged in constantly, or should i be able to remove it after boot?
<jak0lyte> please help me with hp scanjet g2410
<Agent_bob> [Lowkey] killall name
<[Lowkey]> hmm
<wols_> davidstillson: until you run a 64bit kernel and userland it will always show only 3GB
<[Lowkey]> i think it worked
<brophat> anyone know of a good open sourse wysiwyg html editor?
<wols_> davidstillson: nothing you can do about it except reinstalling ubuntu with the 64bit version
<[Lowkey]> lowkey@lowkey-laptop:~$ killall jack
<[Lowkey]> jack: no process killed
<pteague> brophat> nvu works
<[Lowkey]> the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again
<Agent_bob> ps ax | grep jack | grep -v grep
<[Lowkey]> can anyone help me with that? ^
<[Lowkey]> ah
<brophat> pteasgue it is for my brother and he says it is too dificult to use
<wols_> AndyMan1: depends how the encrypted fs is written, usually not
<davidstillson> gotcha..  thats what I needed to know...  thanks guys
<corinth> How do I disable tooltips for the window list?
<brophat> how is composer on sea monkey web browser?
<[Lowkey]> Still in use Agent_bob :(
<AndyMan1> wols: "not" as in i should be able to unplug?
<eeboy> I am trying to mount a win2003 server using the following: sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.5/server\040/name /mnt/win -o username=user,password=pwd but I get back either mount error 6 = no such device or address or mount error 13 = permission denied
<eeboy> Any suggestions?
<wols_> AndyMan1: yes. usually the key is read into memory
<Agent_bob> [Lowkey] heh i don't think jack will be a process...    you might have more luck on the wiki about that   /msg ubottu sound/jack
<AndyMan1> ah, ok. Thanks a lot!
<wols_> they key usually isn't written on that keyfile but a version encrypted with some passphrase is
<Dr`Keovorkian> Hello all, I've got a problem with my sound. It doesn't seem to play anything, and the tests on the configuration panel stay still. Does anyone know what's going on?
<[Lowkey]> Agent_bob: Could you help me load a playlist into Internet DJ console? :-S
<[Lowkey]> when I make a playlist in VLC and load it into idjc, It just skips the songs like they're not there
<wols_> eboyjr: the \040 looks very fishy, what character is this in ascii?
<max__> Anyone know a good benchmark software?  I want to test 32bit Ubuntu vs. 64 bit Ubuntu, and see the numbers on what the performance benefits would be.
<BobPenguin> Hello there. I've been having problems with ubuntustudio 8.04 and LiVES video editor. I have emailed the developer and after sending him some info he concluded the problem was that ubuntustudio's version of sox des not support wav files. How can I get sox to support wav?
<brandont> whohowad
<BVBBQ> hey all, for some reason the latest kernel just doesnt work. doesnt load can someone help me out?
<eeboy> wols_: It is a space... my share is called "shared files"
<nottha_k> did that great load_cycle_count panic last fall that everyone was talking about ever turn out to be an issue? did hard drives start dying everywhere?
<wols_> use  //192.168.0.5/server\ name   then
<eeboy> wols_: let me try that out...
<Agent_bob> [Lowkey] actually i don't know anything about that.   but it sounds like an address error to me.   probably relative paths differ in starting points...   not sure.
<[Lowkey]> hmmm
<johninlex> could someone help me installing Adobe Flash Player
<wols_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Agent_bob> if you can look into the playlist file and see what path it's using   you might notice the problem
<[Lowkey]> Agent_bob: Do you know anything about shoutcast?
<max__> eeboy correct syntax would be //192.168.0.5/server/shared\ files
<johninlex> thank you
<eeboy> wols_: You are a genious... worked like a champ!
<Agent_bob> [Lowkey] no.  multimedia is not in my database.
<[Lowkey]> Agent_bob: Thanks anyways :)
<jlc> is there any way to get opera to work w/ 8.04 x64?
<Agent_bob> !jack | [Lowkey]
<ubottu> Factoid jack not found
<brandont> how to activate this 3d desktop window thing
<max__> !benchmark
<ubottu> Factoid benchmark not found
<max__> Anyone know a good benchmark software?  I want to test 32bit Ubuntu vs. 64 bit Ubuntu, and see the numbers on what the performance benefits would be.
<eboyjr> wols_: Haha nice tab complete
<Fath[0]m> I am having some major problems with Ubuntu hardy. If my computer is on long enough I lose sound and my computer becomes sluggish. I checked top and it was "whiptail" using up the CPU so I killed it and then my console died, used Konsole instead of gnome term  and then everything died on me and comp locked up and had to reboot.Can anyone help me?
<eboyjr> eeboy: You are a nickname stealer ( sort of )
<mophead> hey y'all.  I'm having flash problems.  When I try to play something with flash, there's only a gray box
<eeboy> eboyjr: I've been using it since 98... I am grandfathered
<mophead> I'm having the same problem with firefox 3, firefox 2, and galeon.
<luckyone> can anyone help me get eclipse running on my ubuntu machine with java-6-sun?
<Agent_bob> mophead flash is so 60's man...   this is the age of crack dude
<mophead> Agent_bob: uh... sorry?
<luckyone> I am getting some very basic build errors in eclipse
<tritium> mophead: ignore comments like that
<Agent_bob> mophead what issue ?
<mophead> gotcha
<mophead> hey y'all.  I'm having flash problems.  When I try to play something with flash, there's only a gray box
<mophead> I'm having the same problem with firefox 3, firefox 2, and galeon.
<mophead> (That's the whole message)
<jlc> mophead, funny, flash worked for me a few minutes ago for the first time.  I was just playing around and the particular web page I was on had an option to open the video in it's own window, I tried it, and surprisingly it worked.
<Agent_bob> oholiks:  ok.
<Agent_bob> oholiks: ok.
<mophead> ah.  so whatever changed, i guess that made it stop working for me?
<Warrence> irc.dalnet.net
<pteague> ok, i just installed 8.04 & i'm ending up at a grub prompt
<D0ugh_B0ii> hey i just installed ubuntu on my laptop..and i cant seem to get my wireless to work can ne one help?
<mophead> is there actually a fix out there to get flash working in 8.04?
 * Agent_bob has to turn off nick completion...
<jlc> Is there a fix to get lightscribe working in 8.04 x64?
<thingfish> mophead: works fine here
<monokrome> Anyone here know why Linux throws a machine check exception on my Opteron...
<monokrome> It causes a kernel panic, but windows doesn't do this.
<wols_> D0ugh_B0ii: waht chip?
<D0ugh_B0ii> umm hold on
<m1r> if i use apt-mirror to dl 42.3gb of files, are that all packages for both 32 and 64 bit 8.04 ?
<D0ugh_B0ii> all i can find is a dell wireless mini card
<mophead> Is there any page that explains what on earth has been going on with flash?
<wols_> D0ugh_B0ii: lspci
<wols_> !wlan | D0ugh_B0ii
<ubottu> D0ugh_B0ii: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols_> D0ugh_B0ii: most probably a Broadcom
<jlc> is there a fix to get lightscribe working in x64?
<johninlex>  I need a little help please, I was looking through www.bglug.net and was wanting to view a video but it is telling me that I need to install Adobe Flash Player how do I get it, and  install it please
<mophead> I've tried a few flash fixes, and it's all very dicey.  Sometimes it workis, sometimes it doesn't, but now it just doesn't work at all
<wols_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<favafro> !flash
<thingfish> I think all I had to do was go to a site that uses it, got the prompt to install the plugin, did so, and voila
<o0Shadow0o> cant you just get flash in Add/Remove, thats how I got it
<pitchforked> hi, i'm just trying to use ubuntu 8.04 under the wubu install. going into boot it starts fine, but then I'm prompted to choose my time zone, easy enough, immediately after i get Partman crashed, exit code 10 (A retry ultimately ends up in no movement of the install).  Continuing with the error, I'm prompted for user information and then get "Summary Crashed" exit code 141 (Same thing happens for a retry as before). after that i'
<pitchforked> I do notice that after going in to the live cd, I get prompted for the install again and that seems like it will go fine, I'm just concerned that it will overwrite my windows, which I'm just not ready to part with.  so i'm just curious of whether that install will only be subject to the wubi vm or if it wants me to just install ubuntu and format the rest.  I've looked at the forum but didn't quite see an answer. Sorry if I'm an 
<Agent_bob> monokrome ummm google.com/linux   search  machine check exception on opteron kernel panic    there is a lot of talk about that.    you might gleen something there... idk.
<webman> anyone know how to use openvpn-vulnkey to check for vulnerable openvpn keys? it seems to detect everything as "Not Vulnerable" but I know a lot of my keys 'should' be vulnerable.... and my ubuntu client says it is vulnerable....
<RyanPrior> s/gleen/glean/
<monokrome> Agent_bob: Been looking for a while. Nothing helpful.
<monokrome> Just a lot of confused people.
<dmsuperman> everytime I reboot I have low-graphics mode. I shut off X, go to a TTY, and reinstall my video driver. After that, restarting X, I have my normal display back. What could be causing this/
<cypha> how much space should i leave for my ubuntu install?
<RyanPrior> wow, #ubuntu is super quiet.
<brandont> how to enable this 3d desktop
<dmsuperman> everytime I reboot I have low-graphics mode. I shut off X, go to a TTY, and reinstall my video driver. After that, restarting X, I have my normal display back. What could be causing this/
<brandont> i checked the box
<RyanPrior> I speak too soon.
<brandont> it doesnt do anything
<mophead> I'm going nuts with this flash problem.  Nobody seems to have any solutions
<RyanPrior> cypha: It depends. How are you planning on partitioning?
 * pitchforked couldn't help except say don't see a shrink, they just put you on weird meds
<RyanPrior> mophead: The flash problem with sound?
<Agent_bob> pitchforked  :)
<cypha> RyanPrior: i'm going to shrink the volume on vista, and then i dunno, format it from there as well
<cypha> or maybe from the live cd
<cypha> what do u suggest?
<RyanPrior> cypha: Are you planning on storing your documents on the NTFS partition?
<mophead> No, it's just that flash things coe up as just a gray box, even if I restart the browser multiple times.  It happens in firefox 3, firefox 2, and galeon
<cypha> RyanPrior: yes
<cypha> is that a problem?
<thorny_sun> ﻿hey all-- trying to play an .mkv HD file on my movie player but it's all herky jerky-- is there any trick to smoothing this out?  I'm assuming my machine should be able to handle this (core 2 duo 3G ram)
<eeboy> wols_: Back to that windows share mount issue... if I want to make it permanent by adding //192.168.0.5/shared\ files /mnt/win cifs exec,credentials=/etc/cifspw 0 0 it does not work any more (using sudo mount -a to test). Any suggestions?
<RyanPrior> cypha: In that case you should probably just give Ubuntu about 10-20GB and symlink /home/cypha to /your/windows/drive/Documents and Settings/cypha/My Documents
<MrPocknix_> Whats the command to ping another box on my netowkr?
<dabbill> Any one know what over heating point is for a 4600+ dual core 939 socket ?
<RyanPrior> MrPocknix_: yer not gonna believe it - the command is ping
<MrPocknix_> lol
<MrPocknix_> k
<Kirovski> Tried to install Ubuntu on XPsp2 using in windows installation...after its done creating the first disc image it says it can't acess the CD-ROM drive..  Is this a known issue??
<cypha> ryanprior: ok, that sounds great!
<cypha> RyanPrior: so you think 10 gigs is enough then?
<RyanPrior> Kirovski: not a problem I've run into.
<Kirovski> okay
<cypha> why would i need 20?
<Agent_bob> monokrome does this happen on cold starts   or only on hot reboot ?
<cypha> i thought ubuntu comes with pretty much all software i would need
<RyanPrior> cypha: it depends on whether you want to install a ton of Linux programs and games or not.
<cypha> i don't really plan on playings games
<BobPenguin> Hello there. I've been having problems with ubuntustudio 8.04 and LiVES video editor. I have emailed the developer and after sending him some info he concluded the problem was that ubuntustudio's version of sox des not support wav files. How can I get sox to support wav?
<cypha> but what linux programs are not with ubuntu, that are useful?
<RyanPrior> cypha: If you aren't going to install many new programs, 10 should be fine. I install many, so I use 20 for my root partition.
<cypha> can i pm you ryan?
<Agent_bob> cypha tons and tons.
<RyanPrior> !pm | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<mophead> I need help brainstorming.  What could be causing flash to putz out completely on my machine?
<RyanPrior> cypha: thanks for asking though. :-)
<cypha> ok, i just thought i was floodign a little with a stupid newbie question
<cypha> but okie dokes
<cypha> anyway, so ok, i guess i'll do 15
<cypha> can i adjust this later?
<RyanPrior> cypha: we're here for newbie questions. :-)
<RyanPrior> cypha: It's hard to adjust later, but may be possible.
<cypha> hmm
<cypha> so it's hard in comparison to adjusting on windows?
<cypha> (cuz that's easy)
<RyanPrior> cypha: You adjust your partition sizes a lot on Windows?
<cypha> not a lot
<diver> hey does wine have an irc?
<cypha> but i can
<cypha> and i'm going ot do taht right now, in fact
<RyanPrior> !wine | diver
<cypha> =)
<ubottu> diver: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<dabbill> Any one know what over heating point is for a 4600+ dual core 939 socket ?
<Agent_bob> it's easy to add space to a linux system
<FloodBot2> cypha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Agent_bob> it's very very easy to add space to a linux system
<diver> thanks ryan
<RyanPrior> diver: #winehq as well
<diver> sweeeeeet
<diver> thanks :D
<mophead> Is there an irc room for flash problems?
<RyanPrior> mophead: What sort of flash problem?
<morgan555> somebody asked me to post my fstab, what command do I need to enter?
<Agent_bob> it's probably too easy to add space to a linux system
<RyanPrior> morgan555: cat /etc/fstab
<mophead> No, it's just that flash things coe up as just a gray box, even if I restart the browser multiple times.  It happens in firefox 3, firefox 2, and galeon
<mophead> I've tried a few flash fixes, and it's all very dicey.  Sometimes it workis, sometimes it doesn't, but now it just doesn't work at all
<mophead> is there actually a fix out there to get flash working in 8.04?
<pteague> & paste fstab to pastebin
<RyanPrior> cypha: It's easy to shrink partitions, but it's hard to grow them sometimes.
<cypha> hmm
<RyanPrior> cypha: It's hard to grow them "backwards" on the disk.
<RyanPrior> cypha: And it's easy to remove from the end of a partition, but hard to move it "forward".
<cypha> not sure what you mean by "growing backwards"
<lesjohn> how can i search for a given string within all files with names matching some regex ?  i assume i want something like "find ./* -name filenameregex | grep string", but that's not quite it.
<mophead> Is there a command do uninstall and reinstall an app?
<cypha> is it due to fragmentation?
<RyanPrior> cypha If your partition table is like this: [--------], it's easy to shrink it like this: [----     ]
<RyanPrior> cypha: But it's hard to shrink it like this: [    -----]
<Agent_bob> RyanPrior why change the size of a partition ?   jsut mount more space where it's needed
<cypha> Agent_bob: what's the difference?
<RyanPrior> Agent_bob: just mounting more space requires buying new hard drives.
<Chrysalis> question: should i go get my nvidia drivers for the nvidia site or is whatever that comes with ubuntu sufficient?
<RyanPrior> Chrysalis: Definitely use the Ubuntu Hardware Drivers manager.
<wols_> Chrysalis: unless you want to break your ubuntu: the ubuntu drivers
<Agent_bob> cypha you don't change anything in the prtition  you just mount another fs on the point that you want more space.    (with the exception of /etc it's almost a no brainer)
<wols_> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<cypha> hmm
<mophead> Is there a command do uninstall and reinstall an app?
<cypha> so i guess that's not considered "cleaner" than a partition?
<Chrysalis> ok thx
<cypha> and would that cause issues for me with windows using that partition?
<wols_> mophead: man apt-get
<cypha> or accessing files
<RyanPrior> cypha: I doubt you'll run out of space with 15G.
<mophead> wols_: thanks
<PPKuma> hi, i get no sound when hi, the sound in my games is not working, can someone help me?
<BVBBQ> hey all, for some reason the latest kernel just doesnt work. doesnt load can someone help me out?
<cypha> RyanPrior: cool! thanks, exactly what i wanted to hear
<mophead> PPKuma: try sobering up a bit
<Agent_bob> cypha if a person has a working linux system and they are running out of room it makes no sense at all to monkey with the root fs.   not when it's so easy to add a line to the fstab and be done with it.
<PPKuma> mophead: sorry... i was saying that my game's sound in not working
<cypha> Agent_bob: k...so that doesn't have any limitation anywhere?
<mophead> PPKuma: Is there something else on, like a movie or something?
<tracey> hello, new user, looking for some help with wireless networking
<PPKuma> mophead: hmmm nope...
<tracey> anyone want to help a friend out?
<Agent_bob> cypha only the limitations of your physical disk/s avalable    it doesn't even need to be on the same "disk"
<PPKuma> mophead: the strange thing is that in my sister's account is working properly
<cypha> k, cool,,,i'll keep that in mind for the future Agent_bob
<cypha> thanks
<RyanPrior> PPKuma: because your sister has h4x
<Agent_bob> cypha it doesn't even have to be on the same computer
<cypha> and thanks RyanPrior
<RyanPrior> cypha: Good luck. :-)
<cypha> a virtual drive i guess
<PPKuma> RyanPrior lol
<Agent_bob> cypha nfs share
<ibleed> whats a good application to view attached hardware and whether its working in hardy, might be?
<Flannel> ibleed: lspci and lsusb
<Agent_bob> and with unionfs it can even transparent
<tracey> would anyone be able to help install a wireless driver?
<RyanPrior> ibleed: lshw
<RyanPrior> !wireless | tracey
<ubottu> tracey: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ibleed> Flannel, i have a usb device thats detected under lsusb how can i find out if its supported by the kernel?
<ibleed> thanks Flannel and RyanPrior
<cypha> ohh, so Agent_bob, it would show up as a separate drive then? or folder?
<cypha> it wouldnt' show as part of the main partition?
<Agent_bob> cypha nope
<tracey> i have been through that for a few hours now i'll reread, but if i have questions, can i ask?
<Agent_bob> cypha and yes it can.
<RyanPrior> tracey: Yes, but please ask specific questions if possible.
<tracey> sure
<cypha> alright, whatever, i'm just going to shrink it 15 gigs so i can install linux and worry about the later stuff later
<RyanPrior> tracey: Giving us an error message or an exact scenario is much more likely to get you a useful answer.
<tracey> thanks ryanprior
<Agent_bob> cypha if by "main partition" you mean root fs  then yes.
<Agent_bob> cypha that's what i've been saying :)
<RyanPrior> cypha, I'm not sure precisely what you'rea asking.
<SirMoo> Meh, This IRC thing confuses me.
<mophead> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=155441484 is anyone able to see the flash on this page?
<RyanPrior> SirMoo: what IRC client are you using?
<SirMoo> I used the packetmanager to install x-chat.
<ibleed> whats a preferred gnome application to view a hdtv tv tuner?
<RyanPrior> SirMoo: xchat is decent, but needs a lot of configuration to fit my tastes.
<SirMoo> Whats a good simple to use one?
<reduz> help!! (hardy) firefox takes the WHOLE screen when starting, as if it was a fullscreen app! and i can't restore it to a smaller size
<RyanPrior> ibleed: The premier package for TV on Linux is MythTV, but it's not a Gnome app per se.
<reduz> any idea what may be happening?
<RyanPrior> reduz: Press F11
<RyanPrior> SirMoo: I like ChatZilla personally.
<RyanPrior> SirMoo: xchat shouldn't be too hard to get used to and/or customize, though.
<favafro> +1 xchat
<reduz> RyanPrior, that goes to.. fullscreen, doesn't change much :P
<tracey> i have just installed, and when i run  lshw -C network it is only showing my wired connection, not my wireless. i have used the windows wireless driver program to install my driver, and have installed netrtx32 it's saying "hardware present"
<SirMoo> Well.. I see virtually no features. I've used it in the past... But not indepth.
<cypha> Agent_bob, RyanPrior, i'm not sure precisely what i'm asking either
<cypha> lol
<g0tcha> can anyone help me with ssh please? it keeps telling me connection refused when i test ssh localhost
<RyanPrior> SirMoo: what features are you looking for?
<Starnestommy> g0tcha: is openssh-server installed?
<tracey> but i still can't see the wireless hardware, any suggestions....did i miss a step?
<blizzardman1219> hi everyone! i'm having an extreme problem setting up my wireless card with Ubuntu 8.04. i've followed every single guide on the forums but still... nothing. i run a Netgear WG311v3
<RyanPrior> g0tcha: It might be refusing because you have a blacklisted key
<mophead> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=155441484 is anyone able to see the flash on this page?  Is it somehow faulty?  Because after reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree, youtube at elast works now
<g0tcha> Starnestommy, yes, and i tried to reinstall it again as well
<g0tcha> im getting a wierd error when i try to grip ssh
<nakedgoat> mop: yes
<Starnestommy> g0tcha: is sshd running in the process list?
<RyanPrior> mophead: I can see Flash fine.
<robert__> ok i still need help with et sound
<tracey> blizzard: me too
<g0tcha> it giving me this: Gtk'WARNING **: cannot open display:
<tracey> that's why i'm here
<SirMoo> Ha. At the moment... I'm not picky... I just need something thats pretty easy to learn.
<mophead> RyanPrior: can you see ito n that pargicular page?
<RyanPrior> mophead: Yes.
<blizzardman1219> what problem are you having tracey? maybe its the same one
<RyanPrior> SirMoo: you're best off learning the text-mode commands.
<RyanPrior> SirMoo: google for an IRC tutorial and you'll learn everything you need to know. It's really very simple.
<tracey> when i run  lshw -C network it's not showing a wireless card
<coliny> Sorry, I forgot how to login into this channel.
<tracey> just the wired one
<robert__> need help with et sound
<tracey> but i thought that i installed the driver
<coliny> I simply haven't been IRCing for a long time.
<tracey> with the windows wireless driver utility
<blizzardman1219> i'm stuck at installing the driver
<blizzardman1219> via ndiswrapper
<coliny> I also forgot how to properly how to do large blocks of plaintext without getting excluded and filtered out from this group.
<RyanPrior> coliny: You mean like pasting a configuration file into the channel or whatever?
<coliny> Okay, how do I send you an output of say, lspci?
<g0tcha> Starnestommy, ps -ef | grip ssh <-- this should show if ssh is running, right?
<crabgrass> is there any way to force v-sync for all my video applications?
<RyanPrior> !pastebin | coliny
<ubottu> coliny: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Starnestommy> g0tcha: try "ps aux | grep sshd"
<coliny> RyanPrior: I meant pasting a config file or something like this into the channel.
<coliny> What's !pastebin?
<Chrysalis> my cpu is at 100% with a few tabs in ff3b5, konqueror in kde barely touches my cpu. . . is this normal?
<RyanPrior> coliny: read ubottu's message
<RyanPrior> Chrysalis: Some people have that behaviour when their browsing history is very large
<tracey> i got the driver installed
<fonzarelli> what does '--sm-disable' mean?   i see it in the network  manager session entry  (nm-applet --sm-disable) and in mail notification's session entry (mail-notification --sm-disable)
<tracey> but
<coliny> Didn't y'all show me earlier how to do with on the web? Come on, this is going so fast!
<tracey> nothing after
<coliny> Okay.
<mophead> Ok, I think I am going to just give up
<coliny> Okay, sorry.
<mophead> Thanks anyway, everyone
<blizzardman1219> where i'm having my problem is that nothing happens when i do the "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" command
<RyanPrior> mophead: Come back tomorrow and ask again, and so on. Hopefully you will get help eventually.
<dabbill> This cant be good, my CPU is running at 88 degrees celsius :(
<coliny> Actually, I've got a disk drive to buy (an optical type) and I'm confused. I'll come back later.
<Celarnor> Yeah, dabbill, that's usually not a good sign. :P
<Starnestommy> blizzardman1219: when sudo modprobe outputs nothing, it usually has worked
<robert__> can some one help me with et sound
<blizzardman1219> well, i figured that, but when i do iwconfig, it doesn't show me as having a wireless card
<dabbill> i just checked the temp for the first time in like 2 years, so i am guessing its been running this hot for that amount of time
<coliny> Anybody hear me? I'll come back to this later when list out a few CD based products. Okay?
<Chrysalis> RyanPrior:  where do i limit that. . . all i see is for how many days to keep history
<tracey> blizzard: same for me
<tracey> iwconfig says no wireless extentions
<blizzardman1219> oh, so we are at the same spot
<RyanPrior> Chrysalis: There's a certain folder in ~/.mozilla/firefox/yourprofile/ to delete
<ibleed> lsusb detects my hdtv tuner but there is no /dev/video0 on my system.  is it not supported?
<RyanPrior> Chrysalis: You might want to ask in #firefox or on irc.mozilla.org
<coliny> ubottu: after I've pasted in an output, what do I do next. How do I point you to it?
<ubottu> coliny: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tracey> yeah sounds like it, but when i run  ndiswrapper -l
<tracey> it lists the driver
<Chrysalis> RyanPrior: ok
<ketamin[e]> question....i dont see one of my hard drives in the mnt nor media folder...but i see it listed under 'places' in which i have no right to access
<ketamin[e]> how can i fix thi
<ketamin[e]> s
<robert__> can some one help me with et sound
<RyanPrior> coliny: Do you get it? uBOTtu? It's a pun. :-)
<blizzardman1219> same with me tracey, it lists it as running and everything...
<RyanPrior> coliny: After you submit the text to pastebin, just give us the URL
<coliny> RyanPrior: No, I didn't. I didn't know it was a bot. Sorry.
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Scifiguy951> how do i get the screen saver on here?  http://zoomquilt2.madmindworx.com/
<RyanPrior> coliny: No problem. :-)
<tracey> blizard: nice to see i'm not the only one
<coliny> RyanPrior: How do I point you to it.
<RyanPrior> Scifiguy951: screen savers suck. Resist temptation.
<coliny> I did the pasting so how do I point out you to it.
<montpelie> hi to everybody
<coliny> It's a plaintext.
<Scifiguy951> ok
<tracey> Starnestommy: ﻿netrtx32 : driver installed
<tracey> 	device (10EC:8136) present (alternate driver: r8169)
<Scifiguy951> but that thing is trippy as hell!
<tracey> so i have the driver installed
<ibleed> i just plugged in a hdtv tv tuner.  unsure if its supported by my kernel.  i see it in lsusb but i dont have a /dev/video0.  do i need to restart first or do i try and get it seen by my kernel?
<tracey> but then when run iwconfig i have nothing, any ideas?
<montpelie> anybody knows how to set up a sniffer on HH?
<blizzardman1219> mine says the same thing, its a little different but its pretty much the same
<coliny> RyanPrior: oh sorry. I didn't see your message. It's scrolls very frantically and fast.
<RyanPrior> Scifiguy951: The flash version is pretty cool!
<robert__> can some one help me with et sound
<Starnestommy> robert__: what is wrong with your sound?
 * BradP waves
<Scifiguy951> how do i play it on my comp after i save it? its a .swf file
<coliny> Okay, the URL is http://paste.ubuntu.com/12365. Okay? Is this what I do after the paste procedure?
<evilbug> can anyone help me with gutsy and video playback on an ati x1600?
<coliny> Actually it's meaningless right now.
<robert__> it wont play i have done the trubleshoot off of ubnutu and it still dose not work
<Starnestommy> robert__: what kind of sound card are you using?
<robert__> i dont know all other sound works
<coliny> I'll come back to this channel later when I list out the names of disk drive products I'm considering to buy soon.
<Starnestommy> robert__: what isn't working?
<robert__> just not et
<ketamin[e]> question....i dont see one of my hard drives in the mnt nor media folder...but i see it listed under 'places' in which i have no right to access. how can i fix this?
<coliny> Look I'm sorry for entering this channel without a reason for it.
<RyanPrior> coliny: ##hardware might be a better choice for talking about hard drives as well
<g0tcha1> hi again
<blizzardman1219> so does anyone know how to help tracey's and my problem?
<g0tcha1> Starnestommy, i logged in from ubuntu, i think its easier like this
<tracey> Ryan: so i have installed my driver, and i can see it when i run  ndiswrapper -l , but when i run iwconfig it says that i have no wireless extentsions, any ideas?
<g0tcha1> i tried to run that command, it gave me this error: (grip:6646): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Starnestommy> g0tcha1: which command?
<slyboots> Well this is fun, cant seem to get a video working in either Totem/VLC or mplayer, Seems my ubuntu install is missing a file " xacodec: failed to dlopen /usr/lib/codecs/vid_iv50.xa while /usr/lib/codecs/vid_iv50.xa: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory - which is the Indgo 5 video codec
<slyboots> Anyone know much about this?
<g0tcha1> Starnestommy, ps aux | grip ssh
<Starnestommy> g0tcha1: it's grep, not grip
<legend2440>  after clean install of hardy i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/12366/ would compiling kernel with via82cxxx module help?
<tracey> blizzard: i think that we are SOL
<g0tcha1> ops
<g0tcha1> Starnestommy, root      6499  0.0  0.3   5280   968 ?        Ss   03:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<g0tcha1> guess it means its running
<Starnestommy> g0tcha1: it appears to be running
<PPKuma> hi, the sound in my games is not working, can someone help me?
<g0tcha1> Starnestommy, why does it keep telling me connection refused even locally then?
<Starnestommy> g0tcha1: it could be a bad configuration setting in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<RyanPrior> PPKuma: most games don't support Pulse Audio yet, so you'll need to quit applications which might be locking the sound device, such as Pidgin, Firefox, Rhythmbox, Amarok, etc.
<g0tcha1> Starnestommy, ill paste it for you in pastebin.com .. one sec
<RyanPrior> g0tcha1: Are you sure your key isn't blacklisted for being insecure?
<blizzardman1219> :/ i think we are tracey. so no one can help?
<PPKuma> RyanPrior ok, ill try that
<g0tcha1> RyanPrior, umm how can i check that?
<montpelie> sniffer help
<montpelie> please
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219,
<Starnestommy> montpelie: what kind of sniffer do you need help with?
<RyanPrior> g0tcha1: I'm not sure, but there's been a major security flaw in ssh and so there's now a blacklist for insecure keys related to that flaw.
<montpelie> ethereal
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, i just came on, what are your issues, if i can help i will, but i am fairly new as well
<RyanPrior> montpelie: You need to be specific if you want to get a good answer.
<Starnestommy> montpelie: I think ethereal was repleced with wireshark
<corinth> How do I disable the blinking cursor in gnome-terminal ?
<pitchforked> oooh, -was specific :)-
<blizzardman1219> i have installed my driver, and i can see it when i run  ndiswrapper -l , but when i run iwconfig it says that i have no wireless extentsions, any ideas?
<blizzardman1219> that's for a WG311v3
<RyanPrior> blizzardman1219: Does network manager work?
<pitchforked> pending answer though, sad, but okay, will wait :)
<blizzardman1219> no
<RyanPrior> pitchforked: What is your question again?
<montpelie> wireshark, ok.. I'd like to get to know what sort of info will I be able to get while monitoring the network I've setup
<pitchforked> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12359/
<Starnestommy> montpelie: anything that passes through the network interface that you monitor
<RyanPrior> montpelie: You can get all the info. You can sniff every packet that passes.
<montpelie> as far as I know all I'll get will be tcpIP packets converted in ASCII code
<montpelie> ok, I see
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, what card do u have, what chipset?
<evilbug> can anyone help me with hardy and video on an ati x1600?
<RyanPrior> montpelie: You can get non-TCP packets as well, no problem.
<g0tcha1> Starnestommy, http://pastebin.com/m3c91387e thats the ssh_config
<montpelie> ok ryan I get it
<blizzardman1219> it's a Netgear WG311v3, chipset is something with Marvell
<Starnestommy> g0tcha1: what about /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<BVBBQ> hey all, for some reason the latest kernel just doesnt work. doesnt load can someone help me out?
<montpelie> now, what is the process I should follow so I can convert the packets I get into useful info
<montpelie> I'm asking you this, because I dont really know how it works
<montpelie> bare with me
<RyanPrior> pitchforked: I don't know why the Wubi install failed - can you still boot into Windows?
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, look here yet?   http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<g0tcha1> Starnestommy, one sec
<pitchforked> yep, there now
<RyanPrior> montpelie: Perhaps you should google for a packet sniffing tutorial. There isn't really the place to get a primer.
<RyanPrior> pitchforked: Have you tried uninstalling Wubi and trying again?
<montpelie> ok, so google for wireshark right???
<blizzardman1219> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1037680&postcount=5 <-- SeaPhor, i used that guide. i got to the command "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" but when i run iwconfig it doesn't list the wireless as being there
<bender1337> what is open box in noob terms?
<Starnestommy> bender1337: it is a window manager
<pitchforked> nope, was hoping to see if there was a faster solution, but i will try, ty
<Scifiguy951> is there a way to get into comps as the same router as you? with out knowing any info on that other comp?
<bender1337> Starnestommy: whats a windows manger and how is it differnet from gnome?
<Starnestommy> bender1337: openbox is a different window manager than gnome is.  It looks different, acts slightly different, and uses less RAM
<Scifiguy951> is there a way to get into comps as the same router as you? with out knowing any info on that other comp?
<bender1337> Starnestommy: can you still use gnome programs shuch as the GIMP?
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: you'll need to know its hostname or IP address
<legend2440> blizzardman1219: maybe something here to try?http://www.jimbo7.com/wiki/index.php?title=WG311v3_LINUX_WIKI
<g0tcha1> Starnestommy, heres sshd_config http://pastebin.com/m6a939b72
<Starnestommy> bender1337: it can
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, ok modprobe is at 5, and iwconfig is 9, are you sure everything in between was done correctly, and without any errors?
<Starnestommy> g0tcha1: change the "Port" option from 512 to 22
<legend2440> blizzardman1219: maybe something here to try?  http://www.jimbo7.com/wiki/index.php?title=WG311v3_LINUX_WIKI
<Starnestommy> g0tcha1: then sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<Scifiguy951> i went on the pc an went to whatismy ip.com and got the sme thing as this pc said. how do i get its host name or ip
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, like what happened at 8?
<blizzardman1219> SeaPhor, i did iwconfig afterward just to see if it recognized the card. it didn't, so i couldn't get to the things afterward.
<blizzardman1219> after 5*
<g0tcha1> Starnestommy, ok, one sec
<blizzardman1219> the ifconfig -a that it tells me to do after 5 doesn't work either
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: to get its LAN IP, you would need to go to that computer physically and get its IP, or you would need to start probing random IPs on your network
<xsacha> hey.. what licence do the images on ubuntu.com use? if i would like to use one of them...
<Scifiguy951> how do i do that?
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, is this a desktop or laptop?
<blizzardman1219> SeaPhor, a desktop
<g0tcha1> Starnestommy, it worked this time
<SeaPhor> ok, is this a pci card or a usb device
<blizzardman1219> PCI card
<montpelie> guys 1 question, any good app I can use to scan a NTFS or vfat mounted partition for viruses
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, is this a card or usb device
<Stale> Does anyone know how to execute a command after another even if the previous one doesn't close? I'm creating a shortcut to click on and am having it a.) mount a remote ftp b.) open a file manager afterward. But, I can't use curlftpfs ftpserv.local /mnt/ftpserv && nautilus since the output of curlftpfs might stay open. Any hints to an && alternative? I tried ||, but no love.
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, ok
<Scifiguy951> how do i probe random ips on my network?
<xsacha> !licence
<ubottu> Factoid licence not found
<LtL> Scifiguy951: nmap
<Scifiguy951> or ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> run a lshw -C network and pastebin the result
<Scifiguy951> for*
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: find out what your IP is.  If it's soemthign like 192.168.1.123, ping everything between 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.254
<Stale> xsacha: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/licensing
<Scifiguy951> how do i find my ip?
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: ifconfig
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, run a lshw -C network and pastebin the result
<montpelie> guys 1 question, any good app I can use to scan a NTFS or vfat mounted partition for viruses
<xsacha> thanks Stale
<Stale> xsacha: I think that's where I read about it previously, hope it helps
<Starnestommy> montpelie: clamav
<blizzardman1219> SeaPhor: can't really run anything at the current moment. i'm working on a computer that has internet.
<Scifiguy951> in terminal?
<xsacha> Stale: im not sure if that extends to the website as well though. or, if they are only speaking about the distribution
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: yes
<Stale> xsacha: I could have sworn it specified there but you're right, no specificity
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, ?
<Stale> ah, wrong link xsacha: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy might be more clear
<g0tcha1> Starnestommy, so to change the port i have to do it from /etc/init.d/sshd_config not ssh_config?
<Starnestommy> g0tcha1: yes
<xsacha> thanks Stale
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, you have a wireless device that isn't working, right?
<blizzardman1219> yes
<Stale> np xsacha, googled "ubuntu trademark license" :)
<Scifiguy951> how do i run ip config in term?
<c-ron> Firefox 3b5 has stopped reading MIME info on my Ubuntu system. Nothing is listed under Preferences > Applications. When opening a file, 'Save As..' is always selected and the open with option is blank. Is this a known bug? Anyone know of a fix?
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: type in "ifconfig" without the quotes then press the Enter key
<Stale> c-ron: i had the same issue, I didn't find a specific bug, but i noticed that issue also
<Warrence> anyone from dubai?
<c-ron> So far I've deleted my ~/.mozilla  directory to try and reset it, and also reinstalled firefox.. didn't work
<Scifiguy951> nothing happens
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, so why cant you. run a lshw -C network and pastebin the result?
<SeaPhor> in terminal
<Scifiguy951> nvm
<c-ron> Stale, are you still having that issue?
<blizzardman1219> because i can't be on my Ubuntu PC right now, because it doesn't have internet
<Scifiguy951> which one is my "ip"
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: the IP address for eth0 or wlan0
<Stale> c-ron sometimes. the settings seemed to stick for a few of the file types i download frequently so i didn't look into it much further. it's a bit sporadic, i'm assuming it will be fixed in the final version.
<urthmover> in Hardy: even though I run sudo nvidia-settings and save my xorg.conf with the high resolution...when I reboot the resolution reverts back to 1024x768 everytime.  How do I fix this?
<Scifiguy951> "eht0" isnt in there
<Scifiguy951> nor wlan0
<Stale> c-ron there's an extension i d/l also to manually edit mime types in ff that helped. it's in the addons for FF
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, is it possible to get support for mldonkey in this channel?
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: what is in there?
<c-ron> Stale, yeah I saw that.. I think I'll try it out. Thanks
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, ok, on that pc, open terminal and type that exactly, any chance you can hard wire it for a short time?
<Stale> So, does anyone here know of an alternative to && and || for simultaneous or time delayed execution of shell apps?
<phiqtion> where are the icons located in hardy?
<Flannel> Stale: what?
<urthmover> in Hardy: even though I run sudo nvidia-settings and save my  xorg.conf with the high resolution...when I reboot the  resolution reverts back to 1024x768 everytime.  How do I fix  this?
<Scifiguy951> link endcap:ethernet hwaddr   thats the first one
<Stale> flannel: Does anyone know how to execute a command after another even if the previous one doesn't close? I'm creating a shortcut to click on and am having it a.) mount a remote ftp b.) open a file manager afterward. But, I can't use curlftpfs ftpserv.local /mnt/ftpserv && nautilus since the output of curlftpfs might stay open. Any hints to an && alternative? I tried ||, but no love.
<tesmar> anyone have any idea why I would get a user permission error when trying to >> appent to a file in a var directory as SUDO ; the directory has 755 permissions
<tesmar> any ideas?
<Scifiguy951> ???
<blizzardman1219> SeaPhor: i won't be able to hardwire it. hey i really appreciate the help but i've got to go. thanks! i'll be back later to see if i can solve the issue
<Starnestommy> tesmar: what command are you using?
<Bakkal> Hello, my guests on Vbox can't access internet, I use NAT, the NIC are detected, the links are up, but ifconfig on host system shows no vbox interfaces, how to?
<nomic> anyone know why i've lost the sound in xubuntu?  any ideas?
<Flannel> Stale: use & after the command, that'll keep it from taking up the console.  You want ;, && and || are dependant on exit codes, ; runs all the time
<Scifiguy951> ?
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: try "ifconfig eth0 | grep inet" or "ifconfig wlan0 | grep inet"
<tesmar> cat "sometext" >> myfile
<Scifiguy951> ok
<tesmar> sudo ca
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, ok,
<tesmar> using sudo
<legend2440> phiqtion: /usr/share/icons
<Stale> Flannel: aah, I'll try that. Many thanks!
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, is it possible to get support for mldonkey in this channel?
<Starnestommy> tesmar: try cat "sometext" | sudo tee -a myfile
<Flannel> tesmar: cat somefile | sudo tee -a myfile
<Bakkal> Hello, my guests on Vbox can't access internet, I use NAT, the NIC are detected, the links are up, but ifconfig on host system shows no vbox interfaces, how to?
<Starnestommy> JDSBlueDevl: if you're using it on ubuntu, yes
<Scifiguy951> which one is my ip?
<urthmover> in Hardy: even though I run sudo nvidia-settings and save my  xorg.conf with the high resolution...when I reboot the  resolution reverts back to 1024x768 everytime.  How do I fix  this?
<Scifiguy951> ?
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: please pastebin everything that the terminal says when you type in "ifconfig"
<tesmar> well, actually that was a siple example I made up but even fails
<mike_> phiqtion: user/share/icons
<Scifiguy951> no!
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, good.  I'm having trouble with it.  It's giving me a "4662 port not reachable" message
<tesmar> the real command is this
<tesmar> openssl gendh 512 >> /var/certs/monit.pem
<Flannel> tesmar: openssl gendh 512 | sudo tee -a /var/certs/monit.pem
<Scifiguy951> which number is it?
<tesmar> what is the difference? I mean, why does the first dail?
<Scifiguy951> inet6 addr:??
<Jburrke> Are there rules against talking about pirated software in here? Oo
<Flannel> tesmar: because the sudo is on the first command (openssl) and then the >> is being done as a regular user
<Starnestommy> tesmar: because the >> command is being run as yourself, not root
<tesmar> ahhhh
<node357> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tesmar> thanks!
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: it would most likely start with "inet addr"
<Jburrke> node357: Thanks :)
<JDSBlueDevl> geez, Starnestommy could have told me that first
<Scifiguy951> that is my ip then?
<JDSBlueDevl> thanx a lot, node |-(
<Scifiguy951> that doesnt seem like it would be
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: it's the number after the words "inet addr"
<node357> well, torrents aren't always about piracy :|
<Scifiguy951> what about the bcast:?
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: it's just the inet addr part
<DamienMiranda> my notebook's screen is suddenly in 800 x 600 and I have no idea of how to change it back
<Scifiguy951> ok
<RequinB5> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lartza_> So what exactly is piracy here? MLDonkey isn't...
<DamienMiranda> cool
<Scifiguy951> how do i ping a lot of ips at once to find other comps on my network?
<Fath[0]m> I am having some major problems with Ubuntu hardy. If my computer is on long enough I lose sound and my computer becomes sluggish. I checked top and it was "whiptail" using up the CPU so I killed it and then my console died, used Konsole instead of gnome term  and then everything died on me and comp locked up and had to reboot.Can anyone help me?
<ubuntulover>   hello
<RequinB5> hello ubuntulover
<max__> Anyone know a good benchmark software?  I want to test 32bit Ubuntu vs. 64 bit Ubuntu, and see the numbers on what the performance benefits would be.
<Scifiguy951> ?
<mike_> DamienMiranda: the resolution menu isn't working?
<ghindo> Scifiguy951:  Does regular ol' "ping" not have that option?
<specialbuddy> gparted
<RequinB5> max__: What's wrong with Virtualbox or VMware?
<specialbuddy> how do I set the mount point from the properties?
<Stale> flannel: I have a new tool in my (rarely used, admittedly) CLI arsenal: & Thanks again, it worked like a charm. wakeonlan 00:11:FF:55:55:AA && krdc ftpserv.local & curlftpfs "Me:Pass@ftpserv.local" /media/ftpserv_ftpfs & dolphin /media/ftpserv_ftpfs/ & Just saved me like 6++mins a day since it even turns my computer on! Cheers!
<max__> RequinB5 : How do I use that to measure the performance of my CPU ?
<legend2440> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<RequinB5> max__: Oh, I misunderstood the question
<kwan> I like to start kiba-dock when gnome starts.  How do i achieve this?  kiba-dock works fine, i just want it to automatically start
<pitchforked> hello, i had problems withe the wubi not wanting to let me install, rather locking up and only letting me use the live pc, i've tried a reinstall and that's taken me to a blackscreen with busybox
<kwan> thx
<TheCKM> hello peoples how i add new icons im cairo dock, have a easy mode?
<RequinB5> max__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177234
<max__> Is there any software to measure the performance of my CPU ?
<Scifiguy951> ping in network toools?
<ghindo> Scifiguy951:  Ping in the command line
<ghindo> !ping
<RequinB5> max__: That's literally the first google hit >.>
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<specialbuddy> how do I automount a drive?
<max__> RequinB5, Thanks ... lazy =]
<nakedgoat> Scifiguy951: or use this http://sourceforge.net/projects/ipscan/
<TheCKM> anyone use the cairo dock?
<aeshan> hwo do u WUBI install on a HP2133 mini-note?
<Scifiguy951> wjat do i do after i type in "ping" on term?
<kwan> max__, if you want to monitor cpu workload?
<aeshan> i get white screen on startup
<kwan> max__, u could use gksu gnome-system-monitor
<c-ron> specialbuddy, add it to your /etc/fstab definitions.. there's some good info on the web about it...
<aeshan> think i need to install the graphics drivers
<max__> No, just test how many bogomips/sec it can do
<urthmover> Xserver resolution ubotu
<max__> kwan ^
<aeshan> i just downloaded them off via
<ghindo> Scifiguy951:  Normally, you type the IP address you want to ping.  I'm not sure if it supports pinging multiple machines at once, but have you looked into it?
<Loop|t_a|> hello I need help, I had some problems with one perl process , and with apache error.log, the error.log ate all my space, the file was 200gb in less than 1h
<specialbuddy> c-ron what about the properties of the drive
<Scifiguy951> no
<Loop|t_a|> after i deleted the error.log the drive spave didnt allocate the more than 250gb
<kwan>  I like to start kiba-dock when gnome starts.  How do i achieve this?  kiba-dock works fine, i just want it to automatically start
<c-ron> specialbuddy, all you do is specify the device, the mount point, filesytem, and access permission
<Starnestommy> kwan: system > preferences > sessions
<urthmover> in Hardy: I sudo nvidia-settings  then successfully save xorg.conf with 1900x1200 resolution.  When I restart the system it reverts back to 1024x768 everytime.  How do I get the higher resoltuion to be my default on boot?
<Scifiguy951> can i do it in nmap?
<c-ron> urthmover, manually edit your xorg.conf file
<Loop|t_a|> could someone give me the clue
<urthmover> ok I'll do that c-ron
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: yes
<Scifiguy951> ok
<egeste> ! I changed my ssh port to 2222 using sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and now when I nmap 127.0.0.1 I dont see the daemon listening on port 2222
<ubottu> egeste: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scifiguy951> what do i use to ping a set of ips?
<nakedgoat> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ipscan/
<kwan> Starnestommy, thx
<cypha> can gparted combine 2 unallocated spaces?
<Chrysalis> can i use wubi more then once? aka to have more then 1 linux partition
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: nmap -sP 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.254 if your IP is in the 192.168.1.* range
<Loop|t_a|> How can I locate where is the lost space, on ubuntu?
<c-ron> cypha, move the other ones together to make 1 whole unpartitioned space
<SeaPhor> cypha, on 2 separate drives or partitions?
<navetz> can someone help me set up a wireless manual satic ip?
<cypha> yes c-ron
<Starnestommy> Loop|t_a|: du -h / ?
<cypha> same drive
<egeste> was my ssh question un-noticed?
<cypha> same physical drive
<c-ron> cypha, i didn't ask a question
<cypha> i had about a gig of unallocated space
<Starnestommy> egeste: is sshd running?
<cypha> and then i shrunk my boot volume another 15
<cypha> so i want to combine those 2
<cypha> those two
<egeste> Starnestommy: how do I enumrate running servics to tell
<Starnestommy> egeste: ps aux | grep sshd
<cypha> but my recovery drive is sitting in the middle of them
<cypha> in windows disk management
<egeste> root      7663  0.0  0.0   5316   992 ?        Ss   23:09   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<egeste> egeste    7859  0.0  0.0   3004   748 pts/1    T    23:20   0:00 grep sshd
<egeste> egeste    7861  0.0  0.0   3008   776 pts/1    S+   23:20   0:00 grep sshd
<c-ron> cypha, boot off of a live cd and run gparted to move the drives next to eachother to make a larger unpartition space
<Loop|t_a|> if i do  du -s * |sort -n  I see only part of the space, 250gb is missing
<cypha> yeah, but what option in gparted?
<Starnestommy> egeste: did you run "sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart" after editing the config file?
<Loop|t_a|> its a raid0 with two 750gb drives
<egeste> no
<Scifiguy951> Error #487: Your port specifications are illegal.  Example of proper form: "-100,200-1024,3000-4000,60000-"
<Scifiguy951> QUITTING!
<Scifiguy951>     what does that mean????
<FloodBot2> Scifiguy951: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<egeste>  * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                           [ OK ]
<c-ron> cypha, 'move'
<Fath[0]m> I have a .exe file saved to my desktop but it wont let me run it, it keeps asking me what program to use. What do I do?
<egeste> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<egeste> 3306/tcp open  mysql
<egeste> 8000/tcp open  http-alt
<egeste> 8118/tcp open  privoxy
<egeste> 9050/tcp open  tor-socksport
<FloodBot2> egeste: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cypha> thanks c-ron
<Starnestommy> Fath[0]m: tell it wo use wine
<Starnestommy> *to
<Scifiguy951> Error #487: Your port specifications are illegal.  Example of proper form: "-100,200-1024,3000-4000,60000-"
<Scifiguy951> ??
<egeste> oops
<Scifiguy951> ?
<Loop|t_a|> one boot partion of 20g and the rest 1.4tb in the second
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: what was the command?
<Scifiguy951> -p
<egeste> Starnestommy: restarting the SSH server did not fix the issue. nmap still does not see any service listening on 2222
<c-ron> Loop|t_a|, why would you need a 20g /boot part?
<Scifiguy951> nmap -p
<egeste> ahhahahahahaha
<egeste> duhhhhh
<Scifiguy951> then the ip set
<Fath[0]m>  sudo apt-get install wine
<Fath[0]m> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: what was the full command?
<Starnestommy> Fath[0]m: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Scifiguy951> you dont need the ips
<egeste> Fath[0]m, thank you for pointing out the stupidity
<pcglue> My upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy had errors and apt-get now tells me to run "dpkg --configure -a".  When I do that, I get an error setting up docbook-xml (4.5-5) ... "update-xmlcatalog: cannot open catalog data /var/lib/xml-core/docbook-xml for writing: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/update-xmlcatalog line 485."  Anyone know how I can fix this?
<Jburrke> Omg where the hell are these things being installed
<Starnestommy> Scifiguy951: try "nmap -sP 192.168.1.1-254"
<Scifiguy951>  ok
<Loop|t_a|> because of the something, but the question is on the second 1.4tb I have lost space , after I deleted the error.log which was in some crazy loop ,  the moment I deleted I saw it was over 00gb in that log
<Loop|t_a|> and after I deleted the space wasnt back
<Scifiguy951> same thing again
<Loop|t_a|> I still see used 100%
<Scifiguy951> i will be back later....
<Scifiguy951> peace
<Jburrke> Whats the name of the beginners room?
<Jburrke> #ubuntu-beginners or somethin?
<navetz_> can someone help me set up a static ip
<navetz_> I don't know what to put in the feilds for gateway
<c-ron> Loop|t_a|, what does the df command show you for available space on that drive
<Loop|t_a|> and in df I see /dev/md2             1397798240 1324481900   2312264 100% /
<Starnestommy> navetz_: that depends on your router's settings or your ISP's settings
<j1solutions> hello all!
<j1solutions> good evening!
<yit41> how do i reset ubuntu panel?
<paulcross> My computer is downing something form somewhere. The traffic is pretty high. How could I find out what is it downloading and from where?
<navetz_> Starnestommy: i have them pulled up from my router, could you help me out I cant seem to get it working
<navetz_> Starnestommy: the address of my router is   	 192.168.123.254
<navetz_> Starnestommy: is that my gateway?
<Fath[0]m> wine: '/home/dlan' is not owned by you, refusing to create a configuration directory there
<xbj9000> can someone please help me force install 32bit jackd on 64bit ubuntu?
<edward_> how can i change the drive label of my root partition? realtime
<Gantz> i can't seem to get any ouput from fdisk -l
<PreToRiAnZ> does any1 knows what is make checkconfigure???
<cypha> will gparted screw up moving an NTFS partition?
<Starnestommy> navetz_: try that
<c-ron> Loop|t_a|, sudo apt-get install xdiskusage   ... look and see where your space went
<melter> my top panel has frozen, and i can't click the button that lets me log out, is there another way to log out?
<Loop|t_a|> ok I will
<legend2440> Gantz: try sudo fdisk -l
<j1solutions> cypha: why do you want to move it?
<Chrysalis> melter: ctrl alt back
<navetz_> Starnestommy: i am using Knetworkmanager there are 2 feilds for gatewaym one in my tcp/ip address advanced options and one in my routes tab, where should I put this ip?
<pitchforked> hello, i had problems withe the wubi not wanting to let me install, rather locking up and only letting me use the live pc, i've tried a reinstall and that's taken me to a blackscreen with busybox (yep, know i said it before, sorry)
<cypha> i have my recovery partition in the middle of 2 unallocated spaces
<cypha> i want to combine those spaces
<cypha> so i have to move the recovery partition
<Starnestommy> navetz_: tcp/ip address
<c-ron> cypha, yup
<plath> How to use 32bits binaries on Ubuntu 64bits
<c-ron> cypha, i've moved ntfs before without issue
<cypha> c-ron: but will gparted screw up an ntfs partition?
<cypha> k
<cypha> would partition magic be better?
<c-ron> cypha, only if you but it
<brophat> what is the difference between nvu and kompozer ??
<c-ron> buy*
<j1solutions> cypha: i'd save and restore before I'd move it, but that's just me
<cypha> i only had enough space on my external for my docs
<neto> im having problems with 8.04.. no sound on my Asus P5B Plus
<edward_> how can i change the drive label of my root partition? realtime
<j1solutions> cypha: make sure you get the LATEST v of partition magic
<Loop|t_a|> @c-ron can it be used only in cli, I mean xdiskusage, because I got msg Can't open display: I'm only in ssh, cli mode
<neto> its an ADI 1988 onboard chip
<paulcross> My computer is downing something form somewhere. The traffic is pretty high. How could I find out what is it downloading and from where?
<neto> any ideas? pretty please? ;)
<sykopomp> it would be really funny if someone just came in here and started telling people to sudo rm -rf /
<c-ron> Loop|t_a|, no.. it won't run in cli.. nm
<Starnestommy> paulcross: you could use wireshark to scan the packets
<Loop|t_a|> hmmm
<Starnestommy> sykopomp: not funny
<j1solutions> paulcross: netstat
<sykopomp> Starnestommy: it would be funny for me.
<Loop|t_a|> any other tool for cli?
<SeaPhor> paulcross, have you done netstat or netsatat -a
<Starnestommy> sykopomp: deleting all files is not funny, it's plain evil
<neto> asus p5b ... no sound ... google doesnt help ... help
<zelrik_nightwish> hello
<sykopomp> Starnestommy: it's a lesson to be learned.
<White^Knight> i'm having problems with my video card... please help
<xbj9000> can someone help me with this?
<xbj9000> rick@Kutulu:~/Packages$ sudo dpkg -i –force-architecture jackd_0.103.0-6ubuntu1_i386.deb
<xbj9000> dpkg: error processing –force-architecture (--install):
<xbj9000>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<xbj9000> dpkg: error processing jackd_0.103.0-6ubuntu1_i386.deb (--install):
<xbj9000>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<FloodBot2> xbj9000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j1solutions> sykopomp: come to help, not to hurt
<paulcross> SeaPhor, I tried the sudo netstat -atnp  but I couldnt get the realtime information as "top" command do.
<plath> How to use 32 bits binaries on 64 bits Ubuntu
<c-ron> cypha, windows won't care where on the drive it's part it located.. you can specify changes (if needed) thru grub
<cypha> grub?
<paulcross> Starnestommy, Is it a GUI programe?
<cypha> what's that?
<cypha> oh
<Starnestommy> plath: make sure ia32-lins installed
<cypha> ubuntu
<FloodBot2> cypha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starnestommy> plath: er, ia32-libs
<Starnestommy> paulcross: it is
<White^Knight> cypha: grub is a boot manager
<cypha> ohhh
<Starnestommy> paulcross: there are some CLI ones, though
<c-ron> cypha, its the GRand Unified Boot loader.. it's what loads that lets you choose which OS to boot into
<Zeker_> hello everyone!  I'm a n00b at c/c++ and am used to using IDE's in the windows environment.  However, I'm interested in learning how to program using linux so I can be on my way to code for universal platforms :P  I'm really new at c/c++, can someone point me to the right direction on where to begin?  Maybe suggest a good IDE or its components, and possibly some real easy-to-follow tutorials?
<paulcross> Starnestommy, I gonna give it a try. thank you in advance .
<melter> Chrysalis, thanks, that worked, and i rebooted, but now i have no panels at all
<navetz__> is it possible to set a static ip through a wireless connection ?
<jeebusroxors> Zeker_: google
<edward_> Zeker_, codeblocks eclipse, mingw studio
<c-ron> cypha, just move your ntfs over to close the gap in your partitions and if windows won't boot you can edit your grub config
<xbj9000> I get this error trying to install 32 bit jackd:
<xbj9000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12371/
<cypha> c-ron: if windows won't load, i'm screwed!
<cypha> lol
<kante> hey everyone!
<kante> need help. Where are the downloaded packages located in kubuntu?
<c-ron> cypha, just have a livecd handy.
<White^Knight> cypha: actually, if windows won't load, then ur better off ;)
<Zeker_> edward, jebusroxors, So far I've installed Geany and Anjunta IDE, do you have any experience with those?
<melter> does anyone know why my top and bottom panels would disappear and how to get them back?
<Loop|t_a|>  c-ron is there help for my case?
<dmsuperman> Is there a factoid for flash sound in hardy?
<dmsuperman> Or a guide to fix it?
<jeebusroxors> Zeker_: vim + syntax highlighting works great
<c-ron> Loop|t_a|, i don't know. i haven't been following your issue
<Starnestommy> kante: /var/cache/apt/archives/ contains the downloaded .deb files
<Cpudan80> dmsuperman: Crash in FF3?
<legend2440> dmsuper
<kante> thanks very much!
<Loop|t_a|> About lost drive space
<dmsuperman> I got rid of ff3, put ff-2 back
<White^Knight> i'm having problems with configuring my video card and opengl and glx... please help
<dmsuperman> but my flash doesn't have audio
<Loop|t_a|> I cant start  xdiskusage I'm in cli ssh
<Zeker_> jebusroxors, how do I link a text editor with a compiler?
<egeste> dmsuperman, I did the same.... FF3 is lame
<legend2440> dmsuperman: installing libflashsupport has helped some with sound issues in flash
<Loop|t_a|> And I cant find where is the lost space
<c-ron> Loop|t_a|, you can't loose drive space. it's either partitioned wrong, being read incorrectly by your kernel thru bios settings, or being used by files.
<kante> Starnesommy: how do I install several packages localy?
<neto> asus p5b ... no sound ... google doesnt help ... ubuntu forums have no answer ... help
<dmsuperman> legend2440, what do I do with it? Just install it?
<Starnestommy> kante: as in without an internet conenction?
<Loop|t_a|> It was ok 3h ago
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, as much as i agree with you, there are some that work for other people and have to rely on windows, please consider that, ;-)
<Cpudan80> I had nothing but problems with pulse audio
<Zeker_> Jebusroxors, and how can I debug with the text editor?  Wouldn't it be slower to use three seperate programs instead of one with all three integrated?
<Loop|t_a|> and then it started
<Cpudan80> I moved back to alsa
<kante> yeap, without connection
<jeebusroxors> Zeker_: google gcc
<legend2440> dmsuperman: yes
<Loop|t_a|> the apache error.log started to log something
<White^Knight> SeaPhor: it was a joke :)
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, what vid card do you have?
<j1solutions> neto: latest BIOS update for that board?
<Loop|t_a|> and after 1h the log was 200gb
<SeaPhor> :-))
<White^Knight> nvidia tnt
<Loop|t_a|> I deleted log
<dmsuperman> woot :D thanks :D
<j1solutions> neto: did sound ever work/does it work under windoze?
<neto> j1solutions, never updated the bios
<neto> it works great on windows
<Starnestommy> kante: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ then search for what you want, then download the packages that you want and the ones that they require from another computer
<d[X_X]b> i have suspend issues dell gx620. i pop warning saying failed to suspend properly...anyone know why this is?
<j1solutions> neto: i can't help but check/update BIOS when troubleshooting hardware issues
<Loop|t_a|> and in df I see that space is used and with du I cant find where
<Zeker_> what's the easiest way to install gcc?
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, what have you tried already or is theis fresh install?
<dmsuperman> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jeebusroxors> Zeker_: hopefully you have gzz
<Madpilot> Evening all. Is anyone having video playback issues in Hardy? Apple trailers & Youtube play at about one frame per second, and a lot of my offline stuff that used to work perfectly won't run at all in Hardy... how did Hardy break gstreamer?
<d[X_X]b> installed ati restricted drivers already
<neto> j1solutions, there are threads on ubuntu forums about this... no answers there as well
<Zeker_> jeebusroxors, I have no idea haha
<kante> I think I'd better install packages using adep and hen just copy them from /vat/cache/ap/archives
<jeebusroxors> Zeker_: which gcc
<Starnestommy> Zeker_: sudo apt-get install gcc
<sykopomp> Zeker_: lollerskates
<d[X_X]b> i have suspend issues dell gx620. i pop warning saying failed to suspend properly...anyone know why this is?
<d[X_X]b> i have suspend issues dell gx620. i pop warning saying failed to suspend properly...anyone know why this is?
<d[X_X]b> installed ati restricted drivers already
<c-ron> Loop|t_a|, what shows as using a lot of space from du -ah | sort -n ?
<FloodBot2> d[X_X]b: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j1solutions> neto: have you considered installing a PCI soundcard, not to sound defeated, but time = $$
<jeebusroxors> you mean gcc isnt installed/
<d[X_X]b> sry
<Zeker_> jeebusroxors, like I said I'm real new at this, I've just created my first hello world app in windows yesterday using visual c++ 6.0 haha
<White^Knight> i've got it runnin, and it's been running with the "nv" driver, but the help website says to change my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to read "nvidia" and make no other changes in one point...
<Zeker_> yesterday!
<White^Knight> but when i do that, i can't boot into any window manager at all
<neto> j1solutions, i have a Live! around somewhere.. but my pc is new... cant open it or i will loose the warranty
<pcglue> My upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy had errors and apt-get now tells me to run "dpkg --configure -a".  When I do that, I get an error setting up docbook-xml (4.5-5) ... "update-xmlcatalog: cannot open catalog data /var/lib/xml-core/docbook-xml for writing: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/update-xmlcatalog line 485."  Anyone know how to fix this?
<Zeker_> starnesstommy, thank you
<neto> j1solutions, warranty is good for another year... cant have no sound for a whole year :(
<Zeker_> oh
<Starnestommy> Zeker_: you may also need to run "sudo apt-get install build-essential" to actually be able to compile things with ti
<j1solutions> neto: me and warrantys don't get along so well. : )
<Starnestommy> *it
<neto> heh
<j1solutions> neto: i fix stuff myself mostly
<kante> Sarnestommy: thanks for your help! Have a nice day
<c-ron> White^Knight, install the envy or envyng progam and install the legacy drivers
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, what version of ubuntu you on,,, 7.10, 8.04, gutsy, hardy, or what?
<Zeker_> starnestommy, turns out I already had gcc but I'm currently installing build-essential =P
<jeebusroxors> White^Knight: what do your logs say
<White^Knight> SeaPhor: i have 8.04
<walkman79> how can I free space on ubuntu? I'm using utorrent on Ubuntu with wine. I deleted some files by clicking on "remove torrents and delete data" but I didn't free any space. I also emptied the deleted items folder but those files weren't there :S
<neto> j1solutions, me too... but i spent a lot on this box.. quad schmucks and stuff.. i'd sepuku if the cpu died tomorrow
<Zeker_> yay, it's installed!
<jeebusroxors> walkman79: why are you running utorrent in wine?
<Zeker_> what does build-essential do, in a nutshell?
<jeebusroxors> thats silly
<c-ron> White^Knight, install the envy program: sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<xbj9000> Zeker_, it allows you to compile from source code
<kante> bye everyone!
<yrjokin> walkman79: the space is there if you reboot
<Starnestommy> Zeker_: it installs gcc and some libraries, utilities, and headers for compiling things
<c-ron> White^Knight, run it thru the text interface, sudo envyng -t
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, ok, look at System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<walkman79> I rebooted
<walkman79> nothing changed
<PreToRiAnZ> does any1 knows what is make checkconfigure?
<yrjokin> oh - that happens here is all
<Zeker_> sbj9000, thank you but don't the EDI's available already come with a built-in compiler?  Why would it need these?
<j1solutions> neto: it wasn't your last dollar, was it? : )
<yrjokin> i get my space
<mevsthevoices> Check the config file to make sure nothing has changed  in system setup
<Starnestommy> PreToRiAnZ: what program are you trying to build?
<jeebusroxors> Zeker_: you dont need an IDE for c
<PreToRiAnZ> asterisk
<walkman79> I think it is a bug in wine...
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, what shows there?
<c-ron> White^Knight, select option 5 to manually install, 2 for nvidia drivers, 3 for 71.86.04 (legacy) driver
<Starnestommy> PreToRiAnZ: I think it just checks configuration settings
<c-ron> White^Knight, in that order
<White^Knight> c-ron: ok, i'm installing the evying-core program now
<neto> j1solutions, sorta ;) ... are there any USB sound cards that really work?
<Gantz> i can't boot windows because of an NTLDR error
<White^Knight> ok, y'all are goin a little quick for me :)
<j1solutions> neto: never tried one
<neto> guess i should check the website
<Loop|t_a|> c-ron if its being read incorrectly by kernel thrugh bios settings, it started 3h ago, and if  its partitioned wrong its started 3h ago, I counted the space with MC(with directory sizes) and with du, and the missing space is the same as the deleted log file
<Zeker_> jeebusroxors, I understand that all you really need is a text editor with syntax highlighting right?  But I'm not that hardcore haha i need something with a debugger =P  maybe someday I'll reach that level?  Or should I begin that way?
<PreToRiAnZ> i know, but i cant do the checkconfigure at the CLI
<f0rmat> can someone tll me how to blackhole an ip address?
<c-ron> Loop|t_a|, what? how does a deleted file have any size????
<j1solutions> neto: little labels that will void warranty?  do they really enforce that stuff?
<jeebusroxors> Zeker_: *shrug*
<Loop|t_a|> c-ron you didnt understood
<jeebusroxors> do what you want i spose, your compile will fail if your code sucks and you debug from there
<Loop|t_a|> I had 270gb of free space 4h ago
<Loop|t_a|> 3h ago I saw that apache error.log started to crazy
<jeebusroxors> PreToRiAnZ: what are you trying to do on asterisk?
<neto> j1solutions, worse... yellow wax everywhere... the kind of color you cant find anywhere
<Zeker_> what do you guys think, EDI to begin with, or should I man-up and use separate components?  =P
<j1solutions> neto: you are a tinkerer. be true to yourself.  tinker. I was an auto mechanic for 20 years. my rule: if there is tamper protection on something, it need adjusting
<Loop|t_a|> and 2h ago I saw that I have zero space
<Loop|t_a|> and then I saw the error.log was 250gb
<neto> heh
<PreToRiAnZ> jeebusroxors, for telephony purposes
<Loop|t_a|> I deleted that file but I didnt get free space any free space
<jeebusroxors> Zeker_: ive never seen, or heard of, or cared to hear of an IDE
<wols_> Loop|t_a|: have you restarted apache2 after deleting the log?
<c-ron> Loop|t_a|, did you stop apache, delete and reboot?
<Loop|t_a|> no I didnt
<jeebusroxors> PreToRiAnZ: obviously
<Loop|t_a|> its a ubuntu server
<Zeker_> jeebusroxors, that's cuz you're an elitist robot from what it sounds like haha
<Loop|t_a|> its onlyne
<wols_> Loop|t_a|: restart apache
<CodePoe7> 'ello
<Loop|t_a|> online*
<j1solutions> neto: i found yellow wax in my ear one day, but thats another story...
<Loop|t_a|> ok I will
<Zeker_> I bet you think in binary
<PreToRiAnZ> jeebusroxors, so are u familiar with asterisk??
<j1solutions> <--- dreams of one day thinking in binary
<Fath[0]m> How do you uninstall something in linux?
<jeebusroxors> Zeker_: what is the point of your ide?
<White^Knight> ok, i tried installing that envying-core program, and it couldn't find the package
<c-ron> asterisk was a gull
<wols_> Fath[0]m: with synaptic
<jeebusroxors> PreToRiAnZ: ive had an asterisk box up for a few years
<neto> j1solutions, could you ship me some? maybe it will do the trick
<j1solutions> neto: 10 dollars an ounce
<coldboot> 10 dollars an ounce?
<coldboot> It's not even that cheap in Canada!
<Fath[0]m> Wols_: what if I dont see it in there?
<c-ron> damn that's like 10x less than i pay
<PreToRiAnZ> jeebusroxors, im new to asterisk
<Zeker_> Jeebusroxors, I have no idea how to work with separate components.  I figure its faster if they're all in one spot.  In fact, sadly, i don't really know much about IDE's... like I said, I just started learning c/c++ yesterday!
<neto> j1solutions, hmmm.. guess i wont be cleaning my ears for the next months then
<Opethian> Fath[0]m: Did you compile from source?
<wols_> Fath[0]m: then you haven't installed it as a .deb package in ubuntu and is OT here
<jeebusroxors> Zeker_: so go google c tutorial
<Fath[0]m> It uses wine
<j1solutions> neto: disable the sound in BIOS, reboot to ubuntu, enable the sound in BIOS and boot again  (didja try that?)
<wols_> Fath[0]m: totally OT then
<jeebusroxors> PreToRiAnZ: do you need help with something?
<Zeker_> is there a chan on this server that focuses on c/c++?
<c-ron> is Ubuntard a word?
<lamalex> Hi everyone, how can I burn an iso from the command line?
<White^Knight> and as far as the System>Administration>Hardware Drivers, i'm runnin kde, and the closest thing that i can find for that is KInfoCenter
<Zeker_> c-ron, if it's not you just coined it XD
<neto> j1solutions, i would try that with Windows...
<walkman79> is there any way to return Ubuntu from scratch?. I mean, restore to a fresh OS with the basic software and delete all the files. I don't have physical access though
<jeebusroxors> c-ron: yes
 * c-ron sleeps easily tonight!
<wols_> Loop|t_a|: with cdrecord/wodim
<dcred> I have a ATI radeon HD 2600 card, and the fglrx drivers don't seem to work. I've scoured the forums and google for answers, and no one seems to have one. Anyone in here know anything different?
<c-ron> that you, sett jeebus
<lamalex> one of my harddrives failed and it seems to be the one with /home on it
<wols_> lamalex: with cdrecord/wodim
<jeebusroxors> Zeker_: there probably is, but you wont get far asking questions that can be answered with google
<wols_> lamalex: do you have a backup?
<lamalex> wols_: ok, but I need usage
<lamalex> wols_: yeah
<White^Knight> and it doesn't list anything in there for my nvidia card (but it's tryin to say that it is an agp card, and i don't think it is
<Loop|t_a|> c-ron and wols thanks I restarted apache and the space is back
<wols_> man wodim
<lamalex> wols_: but I was about to do an install of hardy anyway, I need to burn the iso :P
<c-ron> Loop|t_a|, sweet
<lamalex> wodim is easier than cdrecord I assume?
<Loop|t_a|> case solved
<j1solutions> Hardy rocks on 3 out of 4 of my machines surveyed
<PreToRiAnZ> of course i need help jeebusroxors, are u using the asterisk book?
<dcred> I have a ATI radeon HD 2600 card, and the fglrx drivers don't seem to work. I've scoured the forums and google for answers, and no one seems to have one. Anyone in here know anything different?
<White^Knight> SeaPhor: ? what next?
<c-ron> yes always stop services and programs before btchslapping their files
<PuMaHackeR> wow
<jeebusroxors> PreToRiAnZ: no...
<PreToRiAnZ> jeebusroxors, so how do u do it??
<jeebusroxors> PreToRiAnZ: do what?
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, is it enabled?
<c-ron> dcarr, envy installs ATI drivers. have you tried it?
<jeebusroxors> what do you need help with?
<PreToRiAnZ> installing GUI for Asterisk..
<White^Knight> i would think so, i can see things on my screen :)
<White^Knight> but there is nothing in any of the tabs
<PuMaHackeR> who using mirc
<PuMaHackeR> O_O
<c-ron> PuMaHackeR, HAHAH
<jeebusroxors> PreToRiAnZ: im not sure there is a GUI, there are a few web frontends
<jeebusroxors> PuMaHackeR: um...theres someone using utorrent in wine...
<PuMaHackeR> what :D
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, in the menu, does it say its enabled and in use?
<c-ron> PuMaHackeR, sorry.. i use mIRC when forced into using windows
<lamalex> wols_: Do you know which options to use for an iso?
<lamalex> -raw?
<PuMaHackeR> c-ron: =)
<White^Knight> in the KInfoCenter?
<PreToRiAnZ> that what i mean jeebusroxors GUI using web base
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, yes
<jeebusroxors> PreToRiAnZ: did you read the install docs?
<j1solutions> damn toughbook, don't make me download puppy linux
<c-ron> has anyone else had problems running apt-get purge roommate-couch ?
<PuMaHackeR> c-ron:  r u livin in Michigan, Harbor Springs ?O_O
<White^Knight> in the main menu, it just has a list, and to the right of that, are the clickable links that show each of those links... one of the links is nvidia, but when i click on that, there is no information in any of the 4 tabs across the top of the box
<c-ron> PuMaHackeR, I'm in alden
<SeaPhor> c-ron, lol,,,,
 * White^Knight doesn't have a roommate :)
<PreToRiAnZ> i already installed it...
<PuMaHackeR> who own this server?
<jeebusroxors> PreToRiAnZ: so whats the problem
<c-ron> PuMaHackeR, freenode?
<eisenhower>  /join #ubuntu-programming
<eisenhower> whops sorry
<c-ron> http://freenode.net/index.shtml
<White^Knight> ok, i'm gonna try to fix this tomorrow
 * PuMaHackeR O_O
<White^Knight> it's too late here, and i'm beat
<White^Knight> nite all
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, wait, you did the envy thing ?? i cant help you, i left all envy and dont know how, i'd check with whoever told you to do envy
<m3ltd0wn123> w00t is horrible for my checking account.. just bought another impulse buy :(
<Fath[0]m> can wine be toggled off and on?
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, g'night
<PreToRiAnZ> hmm.. how can i say this?? i cannot log onto the addrs of the web base gui for the asterisk server IP add
<c-ron> White^Knight, run envyng thru the TEXT interface
<c-ron> White^Knight, envyng -t
<White^Knight> SeaPhor: i tried to apt-get install envying but it couldn't find the program
<jeebusroxors> PreToRiAnZ: ok, so you can ping the server right?
<joanki2> can anyone recommend a really stellar flashcard program?
<jeebusroxors> next step is to make sure apache is running
<joanki2> the one already in the repositories isn't good enough
<White^Knight> and it was apt-get install envying-core
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, i dont do ANY envy, and i do well!
<msshams> how can i use su command in ubuntu?
<c-ron> White^Knight, no "I" in there
<c-ron> White^Knight, it's envyng
<j1solutions> msshams: su -s
<PreToRiAnZ> no jeebusroxors
<c-ron> White^Knight, not envying
<White^Knight> ok, that found it :D
<White^Knight> it's installing it now
<White^Knight> c-ron: am i gonna have to close out of the window manager, or can i just use a terminal to do this?
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, type the first few letters of who you are talking to,, and hit tab till their name comes up, that will make it easier for us to communicate
<c-ron> White^Knight, terminal should be fine, but changes won't kick in until next x restart
<White^Knight> c-ron: ok
<jeebusroxors> PreToRiAnZ: no?
<PreToRiAnZ> nope
<White^Knight> SeaPhor: sorry :)
<knix> Is there no way to uninstall pulse in hardy? It's broken and should not be here.
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, np
<jeebusroxors> PreToRiAnZ: no what?
<PreToRiAnZ> unknown host
<White^Knight> c-ron: ok, envyng installed, now what was that next step?
<jeebusroxors> ok
<jeebusroxors> so that would be a problem huh?
<trieuhoangnam250> uytu\\
<c-ron> White^Knight, run sudo envyng -t
<c-ron> White^Knight, then pick option 5 to manually install, then option 1 to install ATI drivers
<White^Knight> c-ron: instead of the nvidia drivers?
<c-ron> White^Knight, wait.. which do you have ? :)
<White^Knight> c-ron: i have an nividia tnt card
<c-ron> White^Knight, sorry sleep dep :) choose 2 for nvidia, then 3 for legacy
<White^Knight> c-ron: i know all about the sleep dep... i am too :)
<Keo_Kyzuki> Hello. My sound seems to have stopped working altogether, even though it was on the last boot. Does anyone have suggestions?
<illmorta1> does anyone know of a good playstation 3 linux channel? excluding ps3linux?
<c-ron> Keo_Kyzuki, make sure your sound isn't muted or something
<White^Knight> c-ron: it's removing the nvidia-glx-legacy that is already installed on my system now... is it suppossed to do that?
<Ryuho> is AIR (adobe thing) available on ubuntu (or linux at all?)
<c-ron> Keo_Kyzuki, you might also consider a hearing aid
<c-ron> White^Knight, yes.
<White^Knight> Keo_Kyzuki: have u released the factory installed smoke in the speakers?
<Keo_Kyzuki> c-ron, thanks for the smart response. The sound isn't muted, I've made sure of that.
<Fath[0]m> whenever I type in google.com into fire fox in hardy its bringing me to Govt of india homepage
<c-ron> Keo_Kyzuki, check to make sure that your sound card is getting a kernel module loaded for it.. lsmod | grep snd
<White^Knight> Fath[0]m: whoa! lol
<Fath[0]m> yea
<Fath[0]m> really weird
<White^Knight> Fath[0]m: i've never even heard of any browser doing that before :D
<c-ron> Fath[0]m, your DNS server or proxy is doing it
<Fath[0]m> http://www.drdo.com/labs/cair/index.html
<favro> Fath[0]m: try  www.google.com.us
<markers> hey guys when i start my laptop it says "your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly" i have an intel 945
<Fath[0]m> thats where its bringing me
<Keo_Kyzuki> c-ron, not sure what the default is for an nvidia chipset, but I see that the snd-hda-intel module is loaded.
<Talon218> r u supporting hardy in this room??
<White^Knight> c-ron: sorry for my lack of faith... it's puttin some new programs in there instead :D
<Fath[0]m> if I type in www.google.com it brings me to the right place
<Starnestommy> Talon218: yes
<Fath[0]m> but if I type in just google.com it brings me here http://www.drdo.com/labs/cair/index.html
<macguges> hello, I've just noticed a problem with my new heron installation.  Certain games and screensavers flicker.  Would that be a problem with DGA?  How could I determine which part of X is having this flickering problem?  Btw, I'm using ATI's Radeon driver.
<Talon218> okay hardy isn't picking up my ATA hard drive
<david__--> my wireless was working perfectly earlier,theen while browsing the internet it cut out and now I cant connect through my router yet my wireless blue light is still on
<Talon218> what extra information do you want to know
<d[X_X]b> macguges try temporary disabling compiz
<c-ron> Keo_Kyzuki, the snd-hda-intel module usually requires an extra parameter to work ... see http://www.pclinuxos.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=58&topic=26204.0;wap2
<macguges> d[X_X]b: ok
<dopievoli> macgues: Might be drivers
<dopievoli> if it is try envy
<White^Knight> c-ron: ok, restart time?
<c-ron> White^Knight, yup
<c-ron> what the hell.. how do you shorted 'does not' ... doesn't ??
<Keo_Kyzuki> c-ron, yes, because pclinuxos is exactly like Ubuntu. (Psst, by the way: modprobe.conf isn't in just /etc/.)
<White^Knight> c-ron: i'll brb if everything worked like it's suppossed to :)
 * White^Knight crosses fingers and reboots
<markers> hey can someone help me? i have hardy and out of nowhere it started to say this when i boot up "﻿hey guys when i start my laptop it says "your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly"
<hotmonkeyluv> i'm creating a seperate partition for my /boot directory, how big does it need to be?
<Myrtti> markers: started to say what?
<Myrtti> hotmonkeyluv: standby, I'll see how big mine is
<markers> "your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly"
<hotmonkeyluv> Myrtti: cool
<Myrtti> hotmonkeyluv: /dev/sda1             236M   25M  199M  12% /boot
<c-ron> Keo_Kyzuki, yes module confs are a pain in the ass to locate
<hotmonkeyluv> Myrtti: so, about 250mb?
<macguges> wait - compiz is heron's window manager?  Which window manager is recommended if I don't use compiz?
<gnomer> David unplug you router power cord for 20 seconds then plug it back in, sometimes it is good to let it reboot it self..works for me when that happens
<hotmonkeyluv> Myrtti: or is that 25mb?
<hotmonkeyluv> cause it doesn't seem like it needs to hold a whole bunch
<c-ron> Keo_Kyzuki, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Myrtti> hotmonkeyluv: yeah, mine is 236, and that's what the alternative installer suggests when you choose to do a "encrypted on LVM" installation
<Talon218> hardy isn't picking up my Seagate ATA drive, in gutsy the drive is recognized on scsi0.  During hardy's boot and within logs i notice a failure to recognize the UUID
<Myrtti> hotmonkeyluv: (that was an output of 'df -h')
<favro> hotmonkeyluv: 100mb is ok for /boot
<hotmonkeyluv> how do you like that lvm fancy stuff?
<Myrtti> hotmonkeyluv: I don't have a choice really, company policy that I have to have all my harddrives xcept /boot encrypted
<hotmonkeyluv> favro: I was thinking of between 50 and 250mb, just in case I need to hide something in there ;)
<Myrtti> hotmonkeyluv: wfm
<markers> Myrtti: do you have any ideas what i should do about this "your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly"
<hotmonkeyluv> Myrtti: is there a performance hit?
<Myrtti> hotmonkeyluv: not that I've noticed
<Myrtti> hotmonkeyluv: then again, I don't notice those things that much
<mike_> how do i do a bios update in ubuntu?
<Talon218> Do anyone have any ideas on why hardy won't pick up a scsi
<hotmonkeyluv> Myrtti: what sort of work do you do?
<c-ron>  /boot doesn't need to be all that big unless you have multiple kernels
<Myrtti> markers: do you have a desktop installation cd nearby?
<markers> yes
<hotmonkeyluv> c-ron: I plan to have sever
<hotmonkeyluv> c-ron: *several
<Myrtti> hotmonkeyluv: software development, currently working on LaTeX
<hotmonkeyluv> Myrtti: what's that?
<Myrtti> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<c-ron> hotmonkeyluv, servers should be okay, unless you have multiple kerenls
<Myrtti> markers: pop one in, reboot your computer, see if it detects the settings right
<c-ron> hotmonkeyluv, each kernel can take up 10+ megs
<gnomer> bios has nothing to do with the os, to update the bios you have to flash it
<Cpudan80> hotmonkeyluv: LaTeX is king for typesetting
<hotmonkeyluv> c-ron: well, that's not to bad, I can have 20 kernels then
<Cpudan80> forget OpenOffice
<Cpudan80> Or MS Word
<[T]an2> anyone know how to make the vpn manager in the gnome networkmanager not change my dns server in resolv.conf?
<mike_> I've got pheonix awardBIOS on an hp 700, and i was wondering how to flash the bios on ubuntu
<c-ron> hotmonkeyluv, if you need 20 kernels, you have what they call 'special needs'
<hotmonkeyluv> but we knew that...
<White^Knight> c-ron: other than glxgears, is there any other test to make sure that my glx is workin right? :D
<Cpudan80> mike_: Not the best idea - use a floppy drive
<miickee> Hey I need help with setting my dvd read speed to be faster using sdparm/hdparm, It's clocked at like 300mb/s using hdparm -Tt command.
 * hotmonkeyluv 's mommy says' he's special
<c-ron> White^Knight, try a sweet assed GL screen saver? or install alien arena
<Ultim4T0m> Hi all
<White^Knight> c-ron: oh, and so far, so good :)
<mike_> Cpudan80: dont have a drive lol
<joanki2> can anyone tell me how i can install  .tgz software packages?
<joanki2> it's on my desktop right now
<thegeek> I just lost my audio completely.  No program will play audio.  I tried killing pulseaudio and starting it back up.  No help.  I think that rebooting it would probably fix it but I don't want to try that unless nobody has any other suggestions.  Does anyone have any ideas?  TIA
<Cpudan80> mike_: Look at BartPE
<c-ron> joanki2, tar gx something.tar.gz
<Cpudan80> mike_: It's a bootable windows install so you could load the flashing prog IIRC
<miickee> type alsamixer in terminal and play with the channels and their volumes, see if they are blocked
<c-ron> joanki2, then nano README
<Cpudan80> mike_: im not aware of a reliable way of flashing the BIOS from ubuntu
<mike_> hmmm
<Cpudan80> mike_: Which begs the question, why are you flashing the bios?
<thegeek> miickee: Were you talking to me?  Everything in the mixer responds to input....
<c-ron> flashing the bios is best achieved with a trenchcoat
<mike_> well, i guess what im trying to figure out is if there is a way to open my options for adjusting clock speeds etc
<SeaPhor> Cpudan80, u dont flash bios from os,,,
<mike_> i might be way off...
<miickee> thegeek: Yeah, well I had that problem and I fixed it using a lot of different methods.
<thegeek> ....Oh?
<friedtofu> flash it from a bootup cd?
<miickee> Go to www.ubuntuforums.com and go to Video and Multimedia forum, and the sticky at the top dedicated to sound will help a lot
<thegeek> miickee: Okay, thanks
<sykopomp> fsck
<Myrtti> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sykopomp> oops!
<Myrtti> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<c-ron> shut the fu ubottu
<Cpudan80> SeaPhor: Wrong
<Cpudan80> SeaPhor: You can flash the bios from specific utilities in windows
<Cpudan80> SeaPhor: Now, that isnt the preferred way to do it... but it does work
<Myrtti> c-ron: mind your language
<mike_> Cpudan80: so is there another way to open up the clocking options in my bios?
<morphius> I am having trouble: fdisk -l shows /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc as recognized drives. df -h -a shows that root is running off of /dev/hda. I should have 5 drives total. what can I do to get my drives back? running gutsy.
<friedtofu> Cpudan80: but its better to flash from bootup and the like...
<Madpilot> c-ron, being rude to the bot makes you look dumb. Being rude to people gets you kicked. Your call.
<Cpudan80> friedtofu: most definitely
<c-ron> some people have no sense of humor
<Cpudan80> mike_: Some bios have an advanced thing you can turn on - what kind of mobo is it?
<Myrtti> c-ron: no, it's just channel rule
<Myrtti> !language > c-ron
<SeaPhor> Cpudan80, sorry, you haven't convinced me, i'd like to know mor so i can show my bosses
<mike_> msi
<mike_> Cpudan80: msi
<LSD|Ninja> I used teh Award WinFlash thing to install a raft of BIOS updates on my old 8RDA+ under XP without a lick of trouble whatsoever
<paulcross> Starnestommy, Thank you. I finally find out what is it downloading, by using the software you recommended.
<c-ron> Myrtti, btw i have not used any offense language, in case you didn't notice
<thegeek> miickee: This seems like it's more helpful for people who NEVER had audio working....talking about drivers, and enabling integrated adapters in the BIOS, and stuff
<mike_> SeaPhor: there are now programs you can download that do the bios flash for you, it just restarts your computer and flashes
<thegeek> miickee: But I have had no problem with sound in the past, and just a few seconds ago I lost it out of nowhere
<Cpudan80> mike_: dont know much about MSI --- are you sure you cant just enable it directly (without flashing)?
<mike_> seaphor: i just did it to my lappy
<Myrtti> c-ron: in case you didn't notice, you used an acronym that contained offensive language
<Myrtti> c-ron: which is basically the same thing.
<mike_> Cpudan80: i couldnt see a way inside the bios.. is there a particular place i should look?
<c-ron> Myrtti, in case you didn't notice.. acronyms don't mean anything unless you know what they stand for
<miickee> thegeek:Restarted your pc? Gone to System > Preferences > Sound and put all to pulseaudio or alsa?
<Myrtti> c-ron: right.
<c-ron> Myrtti, right.
<LSD|Ninja> mike_: with Award, it;s usuall Del on startup to access the BIOS
<c-ron> so fsck ubottu
<SeaPhor> mike_, (sorry bro, was a joke) I work for HP testing Bios and firmware, the other guy is clueless
<thegeek> miickee: Okay, I just switched it all to ALSA....seems to fix it.  So do you think it's just some bug in pulseaudio?
<Talon218> Do anyone have any ideas on why hardy won't pick up an ata hd.  dmesg reports a failed to Identify io error. any ideas??
<Myrtti> c-ron: his hard drives are fine and dandy, thanks.
<Cpudan80> mike_: Advanced Chipset features & Cell Menu
<mike_> Cpudan80: ?
<Myrtti> c-ron: remember what I told you though
<sykopomp> pulseaudio isn't ready for primetime, no matter how hard the big distros try and push it.
<Cpudan80> mike_: Those are the BIOS menu options that have overclock stuff beneath them
<markers> Myrtti: i dont know what happened but after i rebooted with the cd everything is back to normal. thank you for your help
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> Hey guys, for some reason, when I'm watching a video on compiz fudion and I go into the cube thing or "wobble" the window, the video doesent go aloung with it, it just goes black or it keeps playing but doesent distort and move with the effects like it use to.  how do i fix this?
<mike_> Cpudan80: yes, but i have an oem bios, which doesnt have those options available by default
<Myrtti> markers: it's only temporary
<Cpudan80> mike_: I see...
<LSD|Ninja> mike_: then you probably can't magically enable them
<c-ron> Myrtti, o i know. cause all those PG kids are using linux late on school night.. best not corrupt their young christian minds
<Myrtti> markers: when you take the cd out, you'll probably end up in the same situation
<White^Knight> c-ron: when i tried to run a gl screen saver (fireworks), it completely froze my system
<Cpudan80> mike_: Flashing an OEM board with non OEM stuff = bad idea
<Madpilot> c-ron, lay off. This is an extremely international channel, it isn't late night everywhere...
<Cpudan80> it may change the signatures of the board which would mean licensing hell for windows
<david__--> my wireless was working perfect earlier then cut out while browsing the internet for no apparent reason...now its telling me that network interface doesnt exists,please help!!!
<Cpudan80> and maybe some bad things in Ubuntu
<LSD|Ninja> You can *sometimes* flash an OEM board with the BIOS version of its desktop counterpart (if one exists) but it's by no means 100% certain
<LSD|Ninja> s/desktop/retail
<c-ron> Madpilot, yes and all those international kiddies are so up on the acronym lingo....
<markers> Myrtti: well i took the cd out and rebooted again a second time without the cd in the drive and right now everything is working as it was when i first installed hardy
<Opethian> david__--: Try ifconfig wlan0 up
<Myrtti> c-ron: there are known users of Ubuntu of 8 year olds, off different cultures, different backgrounds, so we ask our users not to use offensive language
<Madpilot> c-ron, drop it. You're pushing...
<Opethian> david__--: sudo ifconfig <device name> up
<Myrtti> markers: funky!
<c-ron> Myrtti, don't censor me. i didn't say anything.
<mike_> Cpudan80: yea that's what i figured, its just sucky not being able to edit anything, and i couldn't figure out if there was a way to open up more options
<markers> Myrtti: thats what im saying. thanks for the help Myrtti
<Myrtti> c-ron: I'm trying to explain this to you so you don't run into trouble
<c-ron> Madpilot, agreed. I'll stop.
<david__--> Opethian:no such device :(
<Cpudan80> mike_: AMD or intel ?
<mike_> Cpudan80: Intel
<mike_> P4 2.26
<Myrtti> markers: no prob, stay on the channel in return to help others with their problems :-)
<White^Knight> c-ron: when i tried to run a gl screen saver (fireworks), it completely froze my system and i had to do a hard reboot
<Cpudan80> mike_: hrm so much for my idea then
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, do you see now why i said what i did?
<Cpudan80> mike_: AMD has a windows tool that will allow you to overclock...
<Cpudan80> mike_: maybe intel has something similar ?
<White^Knight> SeaPhor: said what?
<c-ron> White^Knight, that could be a number of things..... try another app that uses GL
<mike_> Cpudan80: lol think there's an ubuntu counterpart?
<markers> Myrtti: i would but im very new and trying to learn everything from scratch on my own so i dont think i would be much help to anyone :-(
<Cpudan80> mike_: Ehhhh
<Cpudan80> !overclock
<ubottu> Factoid overclock not found
<Cpudan80> :-(
<termagant> Hi, I'm wondering if anybody can advise me on something. I'm trying to burn Ubuntu to a cd, but I guess it's 5 gigs too big. I've never used Windows before, so I'm sort of confused. The CD says it's 702, but also that it's 696, and Ubuntu says it is 699. IS there a way to reconcile these?
<Myrtti> markers: that's how I started
<mike_> Cpudan80: i guess ill take a look around
<termagant> Thanks.
<LSD|Ninja> Why the hell do you want to overclock a laptop? And a P4-based one at that?
<Cpudan80> mike_: FYI P4s run very hot -- be careful when you crank them up
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, nothing, watch yourself, be careful
<Myrtti> markers: now, after three years I work in an open source software development company, working from home
<LSD|Ninja> If anything, you want to _underclock_ those
<c-ron> Myrtti, anyone using IRC is already in trouble :P
<david__--> opethian:still saying that the interface doesnt exist
<Cpudan80> Gah!
<Myrtti> markers: stick around and you'll learn new things
<Cpudan80> A laptop!
<White^Knight> SeaPhor: about using envyng?
<david__--> it was working perfect,i dont see why it quit
<Cpudan80> No don't overclock a laptop! Good grief you wont be able to put it on your lap
<hotmonkeyluv> is there a difference between grub and lilo's OS-finding abilities when you install them
<Opethian> david__--: Which card is it?
<david__--> Opethian:the infamous broadcam
<markers> myrtti: thanks for the advise i will continue to in the future but at the moment i have a lot of things to do. once again thank you very much for your help
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, that and the ppl selling it to you
<Myrtti> c-ron: true, notes an IRC user since 1996
<Myrtti> markers: cheers
<Opethian> david__--: Well you can try modprobe -r on the module, and modprobe to bring it back alive again
<Myrtti> markers: have a good flight with Ubuntu Airlines
<White^Knight>  understood SeaPhor, and i'll be really careful :)
<mike_> Cpudan80: so i have a huge box fan basically mounted backwards on the side of my case, the processor runs at about 85 degrees F
<mike_> Cpudan80: i thought that was pretty good for a p4
<Cpudan80> hrm...
<joanki2> does anyone know how i can get SQLAchemy?
<Cpudan80> that is good
<joanki2> SQLAlchemy
<david__--> Opethian:Im still fairly new to linux andj have figured out a lot so far,but the commands and such are still new especially when it comes to wireless,is that all I type in? modprobe -r?
<mike_> Cpudan80: so im not trying to squezze much out of it, just  alittle boost might be nice
<mike_> Cpudan80: i really just want to have the ability to do it haha
<longzaitianguo> Who can tell me how to install fetion on the ubuntu 8.04
<Cpudan80> yeah I dunno mike_ - sorry
<Cpudan80> anyway
<Cpudan80> time for bed
<Opethian> david__--, modprobe -r followed by your wireless card's module. I think it might be called bcm****
<LSD|Ninja> mike_: If it's a desktop then you have a few more options. Pop the case open and take a look at the mobo for anything that may identify who originally made it
<mike_> its msi
<mike_> Cpudan80: alright man thanks for the info
<david__--> Opethian:operation not permitted
<david__--> ?
<LSD|Ninja> Model number?
<mike_> h/o
<Opethian> david__--: Prefix it with sudo
<longzaitianguo> does anybody can help me
<mike_> LSD|Ninja ms-6579
<michel> gloub
<longzaitianguo> How to install fetion on Linux
<longzaitianguo> Please
<longzaitianguo> who can tell me
<michel> hallo
<michel> bonjour
<longzaitianguo> hello
<david__--> Opethian:sorry,was in sudo already didnt think i needed to add it,...well now its not saying anything but the interface still isnt up
<macguges> what's a good window manager to use in place of compiz?
<longzaitianguo> Do you know how to install the fetion
<gnomer> hi michel
<david__--> Opethian: is there any reason why it would just randomly start working while in the middle of browsing the web/
<Talon218> hardy is failing to identify my Sata drive, gutsy picks up the drive fine but hardy can't.  any ideas??
<Opethian> Opethian: Buggy driver, maybe. So it is working now?
<Opethian> david__--: Buggy driver, maybe. So it is working now?
<White^Knight> c-ron: ok, i've tried slune in a window mode, and that seemed kinda choppy
<c-ron> White^Knight, but does gl work?
<david__--> Opethian:not at all...wireless light is on but under network manager it says eth1 interface dont exist
<LSD|Ninja> Anyone with a Broadcom wireless card should pop it out, crush it under their boot and replace it with something else regardless of what OS they use :)
<White^Knight> c-ron: glxgears does, i don't know about gl
<White^Knight> c-ron: i haven't ever gotten that game to work before tonight tho
<gnomer> david, what router do you use?
<david__--> gnomer:linksys
<White^Knight> c-ron: or glxgears, for that matter :))
<Talon218> ... where can i get hardware support for hardy??
<c-ron> White^Knight, i don't know about slune......
<Investor> hello everybody
<david__--> i did ifup and its saying that eth1 already configured?
<White^Knight> c-ron: it's just a small racing game
<Opethian> david__--: Then try sudo ifconfig eth1 down, and then sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<c-ron> White^Knight, you might check your xorg.conf to make sure composting is enabled
<c-ron> compositing
<c-ron> hahah
<Talon218> ... bye everyone
<White^Knight> c-ron: where would that be?
<gnomer> david go to http://(put in your IP here) and check you mac address, make sure it is on the list.
<White^Knight> c-ron: composting? lol
<c-ron> Section "Extensions"
<c-ron>     Option         "Composite" "Enable"
<c-ron> EndSection
<zEr0-x> good morning
<david__--> Opethian: no luck...maybe has something to do with how i installed everything the first time that finally got around to causing problems a few weeks later?
<zEr0-x> can somebody help me ?
<c-ron> add that to the end of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<White^Knight> c-ron: ok, right now, that is "Disabled"
<fooks> hi there
<fooks> where can i find a list of all the programs installed on my system?
<c-ron> White^Knight, try changing it to Enable and restart X
<LSD|Ninja> synaptic?
<Opethian> david__--: I have a laptop with a broadcom card and sometimes even I have problems with WiFi. It was okay after I started using the windows driver using ndiswrapper.
<White^Knight> ok, bbiam
<yksittainen> Can anyone help me change my prefered applications? i want amarok to run when I plug in my iPod.
<LSD|Ninja> mike_: popular opinion has it that the board in yours is hte OEM version of this one: http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=474&maincat_no=1 You *might* be able to flash teh BIOS from that onto yours but you'll have to make absolutely positively sure first
<theoleo> hey i have setup ftp with vsftpd. when i run ftp 192.168.X.X i get "Connected to 192.168.76.102" Then it says 421 Service not available any ideas
<david__--> Opethian:thats what I was using when everything went out...i tried to uninstall it and install the native driver but no luck still...usually my wireless light is out completey if its the driver,but now the light is on,its just not seeing the eth1 interface for some reason...I dont understand the wireless enough to figure it out,im more into graphics and websites
<Investor> somebody from anchorage ?
<david__--> Opethian:should i try a restart?
<gnomer> linksys will let you do all you configuration from it's IP site, have you tried that David?
<Opethian> david__--: A reboot might fix it, yes.
<david__--> gnomer:ive tried that...its not even seeing the wireless signal..thats what it confusing me
<Opethian> david__--: If the wireless dies again sometime, you might wanna try compiling ndiswrapper from source. Which version of Ubuntu are you using, btw? 7.10?
<david__--> opethian:hardy
<zEr0-x> helo pals
<xbj9000> I can't get the color of my window borders to change  :/
<zEr0-x> i'm needing some help
<Myrtti> !emerald | xbj9000
<ubottu> Factoid emerald not found
<david__--> opethian:and ive got no idea how to compile it from source,let alone make sure everything else that will conflict with it is removed
<Myrtti> xbj9000: it's an emerald issue probably
<Myrtti> !ask | zEr0-x
<ubottu> zEr0-x: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xbj9000> hmm, emerald?  I haven't had this problem before
<Opethian> david__--: Theres a thread about using ndiswrapper on ubuntuforums.org. Thats what I used when I was new to it.
<jobless> hello all, i am having trouble with gnome-panel not responding
<QwertyM> does PyQt4 come bundled with Kubuntu like PyGTK comes with Ubuntu?
<jobless> i tried killall gnome-panel .. the panels are gone but i cannot restart it. It says a panel is already running ..
<jobless> i have a ati graphics card .. anybody have the same problem (8.04)
<xbj9000> probably whatever process is the parent of the panel is still running
<theoleo> anyone familiar with ftp ?
<xbj9000> yes
<jobless> xbj9000, i see gnome-panel is running when i grep from the process list .. but when i kill it .. it restarts (i see another process with a different pid). But I don't see my panels
<Opethian> jobless: killall -9 gnome-panel
<Rubin> one of my hardy boxes has a weird version of openssh-client: 1:4.6p1-5build1 which lacks ssh-vulnkey binary. Where is it coming from?? i did everything including apt-get clean; apt-get update; apt-get install openssh-client --reinstall. it came back.
<xbj9000> no I think it's just kill -9
<xbj9000> not killall
<Rubin> my other hardy box has 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.5
<SeaPhor> theoleo, whats the issue?
<Rubin> both sources.list seem the same
<Rubin> any ideas?
<jobless> Opethian, i tried kill -9 <pid> but the process restarts and does not show panels ..
<theoleo> Seaphor,xbj9000, i just set up an ftp server using the vsftp. how can i access the folders in /var/log
<jobless> yes xbj9000 i tried kill -9 it still keeps popping up .. i had to delete my .gnome folder and reboot the machine to get it work. This happens at least twice a day :(
<SeaPhor> theoleo, you being the server? or you mean as a client?
<theoleo> SeaPhor, client
<White^Knight> SeaPhor: did c-ron get booted?
<xbj9000> Myrtti: I don't seem to have emerald installed
<Fath[0]m> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SeaPhor> theoleo, you have to set permissions to that directory
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, i dont know
<jobless> ﻿if anybody have any suggestions i am willing to debug the problem and provide details. I see that many people have the same problem.
<platyhelminth> How to use 32 bits binaries on 64bits Ubuntu with ia32-libs ?
<Fath[0]m> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<White^Knight> SeaPhor: well, he's gone now, and now, none of my glx or open works
<SeaPhor> theoleo, you have to set permissions to that directory, and that is by user that is set up or by group
<Fath[0]m> Could someone check why tor isnt working http://paste.ubuntu.com/12378/
<ogun> Hi, which drivers am I supposed to use for a 9800 GTX on linux ubuntu 8.04?
<theoleo> SeaPhor, i have. i have also set up anonymouse login in. just woundering how would i loging using firefox etc
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, ok, i was affraid of this,,, i will help u
<platyhelminth> How to use 32 bits binaries on 64bits Ubuntu ?
<White^Knight> SeaPhor: thank u :)
<Opethian> ogun: I dont think theres a linux driver for the 9 series cards.
<SeaPhor> if u have to use windows,, there is a pidgin download for windows :-))
<Jburrke> Anyone know if there is an easier way to manage your installed programs?
<White^Knight> SeaPhor: i've already changed the /etc/X11/xorg.conf back to "Composite" "Disable" since that was the last setting it was on when it was workin before :)
<Jburrke> My friggen start menu area is so cluttered with crap.. Plus half the things i actually want to access arent in there >>
<plath> How to use 32 bits binaries on 64bits Ubuntu ?
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, ok ,,, whats damage has been done so far?
<jobless> platyhelminth http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/534 maybe this can help
<White^Knight> SeaPhor: is there a way to restart x without have to do a complete system reboot?
<Opethian> Jburrke: You can edit the menu with alacarte
<Jburrke> Opethian: Thanks, that available through symantic?
<Opethian> Jburrke: I think you have it installed already. Try typing alacarte in terminal
<SeaPhor> White^Knight, yes ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jburrke> Opethian: I hate that.. Why dont a lot of the installed programs show up in the menu area?
<White^Knight> SeaPhor: the only things that i've done have been to d/l and install that envyng program, configure it and then changed the xorg.conf file
<Kazuma> I am having major problems getting Ubuntu to boot ... I get Error 17 on startup and cannot do anything
<ogun> Hi, which drivers am I supposed to use for a nvidia 9800 GTX graphics card on linux ubuntu 8.04?
<Kazuma> 8.04 by the way
<White^Knight> SeaPhor: ok, lemme restart my x really quick
<Jburrke> Opethian: Wow, useful tool.. Thanks a lot
<ari_stre1s> is it possible to get a scroll back in screen session?
<Opethian> ogun: I dont think theres a linux driver for the 9 series cards.
<Kazuma> I have /dev/sda1 and such which is Windows XP, /dev/sdb1 which is Ubuntu, and /dev/sdc1 which is a storage drive
<ogun> damnit :| then what am i supposed to do
<Kazuma> grub apparently wrote to /dev/sda or something
<Kazuma> so now i cannot boot either Ubuntu or XP
<Kazuma> have to use the Ubuntu LiveCD
<hsystemx> hi, "E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate"
<Opethian> ogun: Might need to stick with the default driver until nvidia releases drivers for the new cards
<ogun> ok, thanks!
<ogun> bye
<Jburrke> Anyone here happen to have experience connecting a tablet to ubuntu? ^^
<hsystemx> hi, "E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate"
<Kazuma> Anyone know much about "GRUB Error 17" ? i could use some major help in this area
<Kazuma> forum posts and such were of no real help
<Anacranom> White^Knight, Seaphor's pc just locked up,,, he's trying to reboot\
<hsystemx> hi, "E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate"
<White^Knight> Anacranom: ok, thanx :)
<White^Knight> i luv that Ctrl+Alt+Backspace :D
<jobless> did any suggestions in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 help Kazuma
<Kazuma> jobless: not really
<Anacranom> White^Knight, so that worked for ya?
<novak> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<White^Knight> Anacranom: oh yeah :D
<White^Knight> Anacranom: i think that is one of the few shortcuts i haven't reconfigured :D
<eeboy> Is there any way to prevent cron from launching multiples of one particular process? For example... I have cron doing some backups. If the first backup hasn't concluded due to the size can I manipulate cron not to launch another?
<jobless> !17
<ubottu> Factoid 17 not found
<Kazuma> !Error 17
<ubottu> Factoid error 17 not found
<neopsyche> neopsyche>	hi all.. i need some urgent help regaring hardware information for apache server.. i want to serve a website and video cache.. for about 100 - 1000 people on local network.
<neopsyche> 	<neopsyche>	what would be needed ?
<jobless> :)
<rodolfo_> noob question: HOW do i minimize evolution to the systray?
<Anacranom> ok, i just lost main pc, on laptop now,,, i'm gonna ask for help as i have to get main up,,
<gnomer> sounds like a boot sector problem Kazuma..that is my guess,
<Myrtti> rodolfo_: with magic tricks
<bobbie4> /part
<rodolfo_> Myrtti: be more specific
<White^Knight> rodolfo_: i don't think that's possible
<Opethian> rodolfo_: Try it with alltray
<jobless> Kazuma .. don't know what to tell you .. never seen that
<Myrtti> rodolfo_: I believe there are some applets that can do it, though I've not used them
<Kazuma> gnomer, well GRUB does come up and say loading and all, but it instantly ERROR 17 and I can't do anything
<buntu> f audio and video player?
<rodolfo_> Myrtti, Opethian: and is there any debapp that can do that?
<Opethian> rodolfo_: It is there in your repositories
<White^Knight> rodolfo_: i use evolution also, but i just keep it minimized in my taskbar
<hsystemx> any ideas of why i cant install build essential (E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate)
<hsystemx> ?
<R2r> hello can anyone tell me to get an plder version of ubutnu shiped for free??
<R2r> hello can anyone tell me to get an plder version of ubutnu shiped for free??
<Myrtti> hsystemx: build-essential
<Opethian> rodolfo_: apt-get install alltray
<chmac> Howdy pardners. Just booted Ubuntu from the live cd. Got my wifi working (after a little tweaking).
<Myrtti> hsystemx: not build essential
<wols_> neopsyche: the cache probably only depends on network interface speed
<Myrtti> oh
<Anacranom> ok room, need help, c-ron was "helping" config to envy and now has issues, pls help, i have to go
<hsystemx> ehmm read: E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<wols_> hsystemx: missing repos
<Myrtti> hsystemx: sorry
<buntu> Where can i find codec of audio and video player?
<chmac> I want to install to the HD on an empty partition, will it play nicely with Fedora's existing boot partition?
<hsystemx> i have all the repos except cdrom
<wols_> !codecs
<Madpilot> R2r, an older version? you can get the newest one shipped, why settle for an old version?
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hsystemx> enable
<chmac> I'm slightly nervous of pressing the "install" button in case my hard drive gets wonked...
<novak> !grub in 3steps
<ubottu> Factoid grub in 3steps not found
<buntu> Where can i find codec of audio and video player?
<R2r> i just have 256mb ram :-(
<wols_> chmac: if you edit your menu.lst (grub bootloader) manually, it's fine
<neopsyche> wols_: wols.. i desperately need some info.. i want to use squid to cache youtube videos for users on network .. they would access my local apache server website.. but the videos need to be fetched from my local server not the internet .. any idea on how this can be done?
<jobless> Kazuma .. did you try installing another boot loader .. http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p18.htm
<chmac> wols_, You mean edit it after installing? Or before?
<wols_> neopsyche: transparent proxy
<Madpilot> R2r, download Xubuntu, then. It's designed for lower-spec machines
<rodolfo_> Myrtti, Opethian: thank you so much
<wols_> chmac: after
<neopsyche> wols_: how does that work?
<chmac> wols_, I suppose I could easily backup my /boot partition just to be sure
<jobless> this might help you recover your windows partition Kazuma
<Anacranom> his name is White^Knight,
<Shdwstar> hey guys, i have ubuntu on my second drive... have grub setup to load vmlinuz, and initrd going.. system boots, but when in the installer it says it can not find the installer iso. i can go into a console screen, pull up the hard drive partition and see the iso file smack there.. anyway to force the installer to let me tell it where the iso is?
<wols_> neopsyche: google it, there are howtos
<R2r> i cant donwload thats the main problem
<buntu> HELLO :.. how to install the build essentials?
<White^Knight> Anacranom: huh?
<neopsyche> wols_: doing so. thanks
<novak> how can I restore grub? There is website that it has shows 3 ways to recover the grub! I can't find it
<wols_> buntu: pastebin your sources.list
<hsystemx> ok my bad, a commented repo. Thanks.
<novak> i'm on live CD
<pteague> is there a gui for setting up lvm ?
<Anacranom>  White^Knight, teling them who to help
<neopsyche> wols_: thanks
<novak> the comand !grub doesn't working
<wols_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Madpilot> R2r, limited bandwidth? Is there a local linux group that could get it for you & burn you a copy?
<White^Knight> Anacranom: oh, with my video card problem?
<novak> wols, doesn't working that tutorial for me
<jobless> novak http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p18.htm
<R2r> linux gruop?
<Anacranom>  White^Knight, yes
<wols_> novak: "doesn't work" is gibberish
<Myrtti> !elaborate
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<novak> thx jobless
<novak> what wols_?
<novak> i didn't get it
<wols_> novak: see wht Myrtti made ubottu tell you
<jobless> ok asking this again .. can anybody help me debug why gnome-panel hangs on me at least twice each day? I see that many people are facing the same problem with hardy
<jobless> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Kazuma> does anyone know about GRUB Error 17? I could really use some private message help or something like that
<jobless> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<robert__> how do i modafi a root folder
<Kazuma> am at wits end on how to fix it, been trying for hours
<Anacranom> Myrtti, can you help White^Knight, seems c-ron helped him config for envy then left,, and my main server just went down so i cant , plz help or re-direct as best u can
<robert__> how do i modify a root folder
<wols_> robert__: you mean /? if you have the permissions, you can "modify"
<White^Knight> robert__: u have to bee the user "root"
<wols_> for / you need to be root
<Anacranom>  White^Knight, SeaPhor or someone should be along soon
<robert__> how do i change
<R2r> what on earth is a linux group
<Shdwstar> is there anyway to force the installer to goto where the iso is?
<White^Knight> Anacranom: ok, if it gets too late, and i start getting overly tired, i'll just be back on tomorrow and bug someone till i get the help i need ;)
<jobless> Kazuma is recovering not an option? Do you have something valuable in your ubuntu partiton?
<jobless> !linux group
<ubottu> Factoid linux group not found
<Kazuma> jobless: recover what
<jobless> Kazuma.. make your computer boot to windows and not display other options ..
<Kazuma> pretty sure reinstalling Ubuntu isnt going to fix it
<Madpilot> robert__, White^Knight, wols_ - use sudo in front of commands in the terminal... and be careful messing with system files, they belong to the system, not you...
<Kazuma> if it didnt even work in the first place
<jobless> Kazuma .. basically getting rid of grub
<Anacranom>  White^Knight, look for SeaPhor,, i'll help you, just unfortunate set of happenings tonight
<Kazuma> jobless: i tried getting rid of grub, i cant
<Kazuma> jobless: I booted XP cd, did fixmbr and fixboot
<Kazuma> grub is STILL there
<MikeCulver> I'm interested in running a fully-encrypted Ubuntu setup on a laptop.  Is it possible to store the encryption keys needed at boot on a USB storage device?  Would the device need to remain connected?
<White^Knight> Madpilot: i've had problems in the past with sudo, but since i've switched to kubuntu, they have all pretty much been worked out :)
<Kazuma> i would rather not have to format the XP disk
<White^Knight> ok Anacranom :)
<Kazuma> I should mention XP is on disk 1, Ubuntu disk 2, and disk 3 is just storage
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: do you mean 'fdisk /mbr'?
<Shdwstar> Kazuma did u fdisk /mbr?
<Shdwstar> jinx
<Kazuma> Shdwstar: yes
<MikeCulver> heh
<White^Knight> lol
<Anacranom>  White^Knight, just fyi, same ;-)
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: you should be able to boot from the desktop CD and uninstall grub
<Kazuma> i am on the live cd now
<buntu> HOW to pastebin give me example
<MikeCulver> ah
<Kazuma> i would love to be able to boot into Ubuntu though
<jobless> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: oh.. i guess I got here in the middle of that then
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: why can't you boot Ubuntu?
<Shdwstar> so tell me guys, whats the secret command to make ubuntu installer goto /hdb1/ubuntu8.iso
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: on boot it says Error 17 ... and i cant do anything
<Kazuma> under GRUB 1.5 and stuff
<buntu> HELLO guys how to install build essential without asking cd?
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: did you install using the CD in ubuntu or using wubi?
<Kazuma> installed using the cd
<roxygirl> hi...i am trying to figure out how to change permissions on removable media devices....any ideas?
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: not under windows, right?  Booted off the CD first?
<dts> I'm trying to browse a SMB share on another computer but gnome never asks for the username or password
<Kazuma> yes, booted off it
<Myrtti> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<dts> so i don't see the folder i want to see
<Madpilot> robert__, please don't PM without asking first - thanks. As for sound in ET, no idea - I used to play it, but haven't in at least a year. Sorry.
<jobless> buntu disable cd from sources under system->administration
<dts> how do i specify the username when i'm browsing a windows share in gnome
<robert__> ok srry thanks tho
<roxygirl> can anybody help with permissions and read-write stuff on removable media drives?
<robert__> any body play et and can help with sound that will grate
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: something about HDD access mode in your bios
<buntu> jobless: is that the third party repositories?
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: have you looked into that?
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: and is this a desktop or laptop?
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: everything shows up correctly, linux shows the HDs listed correctly
<Kazuma> desktop
<jobless> buntu under ubuntu software tab .. there is a check box .. uncheck that ..
<White^Knight> roxygirl: those should be configurable in the /etc/fstab, i think ;)
<Anacranom> !envy || White^Knight
<ubottu> | White^Knight: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: but grub isn't ubuntu.. it doesn't have the intelligence to handle as diverse of hardware..  grub needs things to be simple.  Error 17 points to a problem addressing the disk grub resides on
<jobless> buntu .. system->administration->software sources
<buntu> jobless: if i uncheck it it will change the repositores settings right?
<Kazuma> grub resides on the XP disk i guess
<Kazuma> but should boot the Ubuntu one
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: are the OS's on two different physical drives?
<Kazuma> yes
<Kazuma> XP on disk 1, Ubuntu disk 2
<robert__> any body play et and can help with sound that will grate
<tox-guy25> may i request assistance regarding ralink rt61 pci?
<wols_> White^Knight: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<jobless> buntu .. it will just try and get it from a server instead of the cd .. make a backup of your /etc/apt/sources.list if you think it might change something ..
<fbthpg> Kazuma: is the OS on a USB drive?
<Kazuma> nope, HD
<roxygirl> white knight: i'm having troubles figuring out the mounting points in order to configure the fstab.  my ph (which functions as a removable drive) has been auto connecting and i've had full access.  suddenly i made an attempt to transfer music, thought the transfer had completed.  disconnected and discovered there were no files.  upon reconnecting i've had no permission rights and it doesn't show up in the fstab.  any ideas?
<Kazuma> SATA to be exact
<MikeCulver> fbthpg: this problem wouldn't happen with UMS devices..
<Kazuma> all my drives are SATA, including the dvd burner
<White^Knight> wols_: ok, where is that at?
<fbthpg> in your bois, which is booting first?
<wols_>  /var/log
<fbthpg> *bois
<buntu> jobless: how to install the check install?
<Gilgad13> tox-guy25: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980?
<Kazuma> XP shows up as /dev/sda1 ... Ubuntu /dev/sdb1 ... and Storage /dev/sdc1
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: okay.. grub is expecting a certain order of devices.. which sata channel is the ubuntu HDD on?  and is grub on that same HDD?
<MikeCulver> okay..
<guiest> what's another desktop enviorment that works well with gnome programs?
<jobless> buntu .. ??
<Fath[0]m> Tor will not install correctly for me.
<wols_> Kazuma: what does /boot/grub/device.map say?
<Kazuma> grub must not be on the same disk as ubuntu
<wols_> guiest: all do
<robert__> how do i log on as root
<ArthurArchnix> robert__: Why?
<wols_> !root | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MikeCulver> when you did the install, on the last page before you finalized, did you check where the install loaded grub?
<buntu> jobless: I mean the check install software... how to install it?
<Kazuma> wols: hd0 = sda, hd1 = sdb, hd2 = sdc
<White^Knight> roxygirl: sorry, i'm at a loss there
<wols_> buntu: checkinstall
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: ah..
<Gilgad13> tox-guy25: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61 as well, though it may be the same thing
<buntu> jobless: yes
<Fath[0]m> robert__ : to log in as root you do the "sudo" command
<tox-guy25> thanks Gilglad13
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: browse to /boot/grub
<jobless> buntu .. no idea what check install software is ..
<Kazuma> where? on /dev/sdb1 ?
<wols_> Fath[0]m: before telling him that,better ask him what he exactly wants to do
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: and look at your menu.lst
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: yes, sdb1
<Fath[0]m> has anyone been able to successfully setup Tor in Hardy
<jobless> buntu .. searching did not help ..
<ArthurArchnix> Nautilus is starting to act strangely for me on Gutsy. When i open my home folder it sometimes says "the folder contents can not be displayed". If I close and re-open they're displayed fine. Sometimes it refuses to open a file. If I close and reopen nautilus this sometimes fixes it. But other times I have to log out. This is all sporadic, but seemingly happening more often.
<wols_> Kazuma: if error 17 happens, it happens before menu.lst is read, menu.lst is irrelevant
<buntu> jobless: ok thanks never mind...
<wols_> buntu: I told you
<bradhex> I'm trying to configure my KDE4 panel (using kubuntu 8.0.4) but apparently "The Specified library kicker could not be found", any help?
<MikeCulver> wols_: srsly?
<tox-guy25> Gilglad13: i've been going around in circles and so far the best version that worked for Ralink rt61 is Feisty Fawn and when I upgraded to Hardy I can longer use RT61 the same way like in Feisty
<wols_> MikeCulver: yes. he misses stage15 or stage2, or rather grub misses it
<wols_> and hence: error17. he will need to properly reinstall grub
<sexcopter> hi, i have an odd question: i have a bunch of files that i want to copy to a usb drive (fat32 partition), but it won't because each file has a colon (:) in it. Is there some way to get rid of just the colon in each filename, or something like that?
<wols_> where stage1 is on sda and the rest on sdb1
<sexcopter> err, that's ( : )
<wols_> sexcopter: mass renaming
<jobless> ok buntu .. this what wols_ said .. sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<wols_> check the renametools package
<sexcopter> wols_: I'll have a look, thanks
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: menu.lst shows everything correctly
<Kazuma> even XP is listed there
<buntu> jobless:  i have a question what would be the first to install the "configure" or the install?
<novato_br> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dj_hamsta> im trying to access the SSH machine remotely and unable to yet i can access it within the network
<hiz> hi guys
<fbthpg> hello, hiz
<void^> Kazuma: also make sure your bios boots from the first disk. things get a little more complicated when it juggles things around on boot time
<White^Knight> wols_: ok, here it is :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/12380/
<Kazuma> BIOS does boot from disk 1
<hiz> i an new to linux how can i install ONLY grub when i have got boot problem?
<Kazuma> where it quickly goes ERROR 17
<buntu> how to use the
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: okay.. there is a device.map in /boot/grub... wols_, would that be a possibility?
<jobless> buntu .. if you can explain in deatail what you are trying to do, someone can give you precise isntructions .. or it is my fault if I joined the conversation in the middle .. at which point ignore this message ;)
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: yes device.map shows correctly
<fbthpg> hiz: what kind of boot problem?
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: the point is that grub and your bios might not actually see the drives in the same order
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: (hd0)   /dev/sda
<gnomer> later guys
<Kazuma> and so on
<hiz> actually i have not problem at morment, but i use dual boot XP and ubuntu.. and sometime i fucked up with boot system,, them i alwasy start to reinstal ubuntu again to ....
<hiz> you know what i am doing so stupid:D?
<xoxo> ﻿any one knows GUI (Graphic User Interface) based multemedia (Audio/Video) conver Please Tel me the name and from where i can download it
<Kazuma> hiz: XP was already installed on disk 1, then i tried to install Ubuntu on disk 2
<hoss_> any body has ubuntu working on a macbook with wifi
<Kazuma> soon as Ubuntu completed and i rebooted, it Error 17ed
<djemscheed> yes, actually
<Kazuma> and i have been trying to fix it for several hours now
<djemscheed> took me a while
<djemscheed> macbook, or pro?
<hiz> Kazuma , yes right:) thx for reply
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: well, I'm poring over grub docs atm.. we should get this sorted out
<jobless> buntu .. did you solve your problem?
<hoss_> macbook.
<montpelie> hi everybody
<fbthpg> hello, montpelie
<jobless> montpelie hi
<xoxo> ﻿any one knows GUI (Graphic User Interface) based multemedia (Audio/Video) conver Please Tel me the name and from where i can download it
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#17
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: read with me :)
<buntu> Jobless: my problem now is that how to install the software. using the checkinstall
<sexcopter> wols_: i used pyrenamer and it was perfect for the job!
<jobless> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Shdwstar> is there anyway to force the ubuntu installer to look at a particular directory to find the iso file (Avoid teh automatic detection crap)?
<hiz> when i have got this problem, i just say bye bye ubuntu and reinstall ubuntu.. you know? just for Grub! lol
<djemscheed> hoss_: you may find this usefull http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616801
<eXtigy> How i mount my partitions at boot?
<pteague> i've added 2 new sata drives... how do i generate UUIDs for them?
<eXtigy> My second HD?
<LSD|Ninja> eXtigy: define them in fstab (is there a GUI for that? Anyone?)
<montpelie> anybody on wireshark cases???
<void^> pteague: partition and create filesystems, run blkid
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: the docs recommend trying to change the boot order in bios of the individual drives
<ArthurArchnix> Isn't there a file where i can edit my default apps... that is, a /wav file is opened with 'x', and mp3 is opened with x...
 * xoxo ﻿any one knows GUI (Graphic User Interface) based multemedia (Audio/Video) conver Please Tel me the name and from where i can download it
<White^Knight> LSD|Ninja: i don't know if there is a GUI, but that is an easy edit in a text editor
<jobless> buntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: yes, they are set correctly in BIOS, i even have an F8 boot menu and tried that
<Kazuma> and Error 17 is always what happens
<cjae> hi , update manager is saying that I have broken packages on my system and that I should search with broken as a filter to locate them
<eXtigy> White^Knight: How i do this??
<cjae> how do I do this?
 * xoxo any one answer me please
<LSD|Ninja> eXtigy: google fstab, there should be plenty of documentation on it
<eXtigy> cjae: I am from Brazil, sorry.
<eXtigy> cjae: Im not speak english...
<eXtigy> :\
 * xoxo ﻿any one knows GUI (Graphic User Interface) based multemedia (Audio/Video) conver Please Tel me the name and from where i can download it
<White^Knight> eXtigy: sudo kate (or any other text editor) /etc/fstab
<jobless> !avacado
<ubottu> Factoid avacado not found
<fbthpg> ***xoxo, try your package manager.
<jobless> !super
<ubottu> Factoid super not found
<Bodsda> xoxo, packages.ubuntu.com
<xoxo> buti dont know the package name
<xoxo> bodsda: i dont know the package name
<fbthpg> look for one.
<jobless> !Avocado
<ubottu> Factoid avocado not found
<Bodsda> xoxo, google?
<xoxo> bodsda: i m new for ubuntu
<yit41> does anyone having amarok problem??
<fbthpg> yit41: which problem?
<xoxo> bodsda: i have tried but i cant find multipurpose multimedia convertor can any one tel me specefic name of
<Bodsda> ffmpeg
<Bodsda> xoxo, ^^^^^^^^
<tox-guy25> hi i need help in building the module.. i couldnt determine the error
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: this might be ugly... but you could reinstall grub on a different disk: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#Re-install_Grub_with_Live_CD
<tox-guy25> hi i need help in building the module.. i couldnt determine the error.. lawrence@lawrence-laptop:~/RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.0/Module$ make all
<tox-guy25> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/lawrence/RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.0/Module modules
<tox-guy25> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic'
<tox-guy25> scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/lawrence/RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.0/Module/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.
<FloodBot2> tox-guy25: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tox-guy25> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/lawrence/RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.0/Module] Error 2
<tox-guy25> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic'
<yit41> ﻿fbthpg: here's the problem: whenever i play flash related stuff (like youtube, aimini etc), i cant play files in amarok after that
<xoxo> bodsda: I want to convert my audio and vido files in different formats please help me if there is any software
<White^Knight> xoxo: i'm sure there is some out there, but u'd have to look for it in http://www.google.com
<wols_> White^Knight: looks fine. what is the problem?
<xoxo> if i would able to find something on google then why i need to come here and ask you all
<xoxo> i came here coz i m sure one of you have experience such software
<White^Knight> wols_: my opengl and glx don't work
<Bodsda> !info ffmpeg | xoxo
<ubottu> xoxo: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: I am going to reboot and try a few things, if nothing works, I will return
<Kazuma> thanks, and bbl
<fbthpg> yit: first, i would try a different codec, then
<White^Knight> wols_: when i tried testing a fireworks gl screensaver, it froze the whole system and i had to do a hard reboot
<fbthpg> try updating amarok
<jobless> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Factoid ffmpeg not found
<MikeCulver> Anyone have experience with LVM and fully encryption?  I have some questions.
<Bodsda> !anyone | MikeCulver
<ubottu> MikeCulver: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> tl;dr: the question, ask it!
<hiz> ty kazuma and all!
<Jck_true> Hey... I've locked myself out of my VPS... Anyone care taking a look on my iptables -L command? http://www.pastethat.com/1CdJu
<montpelie> hey
<yit41> hhhhh
<rredd4> hooo
<Bodsda> guys, enough with the pointless posts please
<montpelie> anybody clamav not working on HH
<o0Chris0o> like !anyone
<MikeCulver> Can I store encryption keys used for full disk encryption on a USB drive?  Would the USB drive need to remain connected for the whole time the system was on?
<nikoboy> hello,i just update to hardy, and everything work fine. but my fn functions does not work at all as it did on gutsy :(
<nikoboy> anyone having this problem/
<Chrysalis> anyone know if its possible to build your own install CD with sata drivers in it instead of having to use a floppy for the sata drivers?
<Pegasos989> Heya. I'm going to buy a new desk computer in a few days (custom built naturally) and was just wondering if there are any Ubuntu/Linux related driver issues. Such as any specific brands to avoid or favor in graphics card, sound card, etc.
<jobless> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<buntu> HELLO GUYS HOW TO USE BUILD-essential
<White^Knight> nikoboy: have u looked at ur shortcut key setups yet?
<fbthpg> pegasos, also check wireless cards
<nikoboy> no
<nikoboy> where is that?
<Flannel> buntu: What are you trying to do?
<wols_> buntu: you can't, build essential is a meta package
<wols_> Pegasos989: intel or amd?
<Bodsda> buntu, build-essential is a packagge including usefull things for building from source,. you dont 'use' build-essential
<White^Knight> nikoboy: i run kde, so for me it is in the System Settings
<wols_> White^Knight: glxinfo
<buntu> Bodsda: so i have to use check install?
<yit41> why is my amarok doesnt produce any sound after i played something from youtube?
<wols_> White^Knight: also: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<LSD|Ninja> Pegasos989: For video, nVidia is probably the still the best choice right now. As for sound, integrated audio on most boards is well supported. For wireless, Atheros=based cards are probably the best bet. And for motherboards/chipsets, Intel is usually the safe bet. Just watch out for the secodary PATA controllers on modern Intel-based boards, go SATA if you can
<Bodsda> buntu, what are you trying to do?
<nikoboy> ok im in
<Flannel> buntu: build-essential is used during checkinstall, and yes, checkinstall is the recommended method
<nikoboy> on shortcut key setups
<buntu> Bodsda: installing the software
<Bodsda> yit41, dunno -- run it from terminal to check for errors though
<wols_> buntu: which software exactly?
<nikoboy> how do I add fn functions then?
<buntu> Flannel: how to use the checkinstall
<Pegasos989> wols_: haven't quite decided yet. I know little about hardware so I concidered to just walking into shop and telling them about what kind of a computer (price, use, etc.) I want and let them help with the details. As such, it would be useful to know beforehand of any major issues...
<Flannel> !checkinstall | buntu
<ubottu> buntu: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<yit41> ﻿Bodsda: how do i run it from terminal?
<Bodsda> buntu, install software with apt or synaptic -- building from source is a different matter, what EXACTLY are you try to do?
<White^Knight> wols_: u want those as separate posts, or added onto the one i already have?
<Bodsda> yit41, i'd assume     amarok
<eXtigy> What is the difference between the aptitude and apt-get?
<Pegasos989> LSD|Ninja: thanks
<White^Knight> eXtigy: looks
<Bodsda> Flannel, so it just adds it to synaptic for easy removal? check install
<montpelie> but dd
<White^Knight> eXtigy: aptitude uses get-apt as it's front end ;)
<montpelie> if and of
<wols_> Pegasos989: get a intel cpu, intel P35 chipset, nvidia vid
<Flannel> Bodsda: Yeah, it creates a deb package so you can remove it later
<Bodsda> eXtigy, not much
<montpelie> dont work that way ah
<Flannel> White^Knight: that's not true, almost backwards, but not quite
<buntu> Bodsda: i am now at the directory and there are option what should i do first the configure or the install?
<Bodsda> Flannel, but you can just delete the source ?? isnt that just as easy?
<Bodsda> buntu, ./configure              make           sudo check install
<Flannel> Bodsda: deleting the source won't remove the compiled stuff
<White^Knight> well, i know one uses the other :D
<montpelie> hey checkinstall, what is that for
<White^Knight> i may be confused tho :)
<nikoboy> WhiteKnight there is no help for me on the shortcuts.. what i mean is that all the fn functions.. on the top of my laptop keyboard use to work before.. a lot of important functions as my screen light
<eXtigy> White^Knight: And Synaptic, Update Manager, Add/Remove Programs??
<montpelie> is it for creating deb packages
<montpelie> ???
<Bodsda> Flannel, ah,. thats where my knowledge is lacking -- cheers was tryin to work out why makin it a deb was usefull -- cheers dude
<Flannel> White^Knight: no, they both use a common underlying library, neither uses the other
<nikoboy> i wonder how can I turn on the fn functions since this are very important for me
<whuut> please someone help me, i installed vista and now i can boot ubuntu, how do you fix this? i'm on ubuntu live cd now
<Bodsda> whuut, do you mean 'cant' boot?
<montpelie> using grub
<montpelie> whuut
<montpelie> resintalling it
<montpelie> grub
<buntu> Bodsda: theres and error "configure: error: Cannot find ssl libraries"
<whuut> sorry typo: i installed vista and now i cant boot ubuntu, how do you fix this? i'm on ubuntu live cd now
<Flannel> buntu: what are you trying to install?
<montpelie> root (hd0, 0)
<Bodsda> buntu, have you installed build-essential ?
<Flannel> !grub | whuut, first link
<ubottu> whuut, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hiz> whuut; http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#Re-install_Grub_with_Live_CD
<Bodsda> whuut, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768976
<buntu> Bodsda:  yes
<montpelie> setup hd0
<montpelie> exit
<montpelie> reboot
<montpelie> and the boot loader will come up
<dj_hamsta> im trying to log in remotely via SSH / putty and open ssh but unable to does not allow password but when i log in via local lan (with my other pc) it takes the password
<montpelie> whuut
<Bodsda> montpelie, no it wont
<eXtigy> Thanks..
<montpelie> why not?
<mudd`Hossam> hello, i am having difficuly finding the command that enables the auto-complete function in ubuntu server?
<Flannel> dj_hamsta: Assuming you haven't changed any of the configuration stuffs, are you sure its the same machine?
<void^> buntu: what are you trying to compile?
<dj_hamsta> oh crap
<mudd`Hossam> auto-complete as in i hit tab on the keyboard and it guesses the command dependent on the files in the folders
<montpelie> installingwindows after linux doesnt modify the grub conf file
<buntu> Bodsda: or my file is corrupt? is it possible?
<Bodsda> montpelie, you have to set it to root on the correct partition,. after the line -- grub -- you do -- find /boot/grub/stage1            the output will be like hd(0,1)   then you do root hd(0,1) then the rest of your stuff
<montpelie> oh I see, the windows partition should be appended to the conf file
<Bodsda> buntu, sounds like build-essential isnt working -- make sure correct permissions apply on this folder aswell
<dj_hamsta> hahaha!! thank you Flannel>
<jobless> ok guys .. once more .. my gnome panels do not respond at least twice each day. I need to restart X to get them working. Can anybody help me debug this?
<jobless> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<montpelie> mmm ok
<Flannel> buntu: What are you trying to install?
<whuut> i used te command: find /boot/grub/stage1, the output is: (hd0,0), what do i type to root ( ) command?
<montpelie> that worked for me
<dj_hamsta> i just remembered i install SSH on my windows machine as well and DMZ is set to that one
<wols_> White^Knight: since the drivers seem to work it's probably a GL library issue
<White^Knight> wols_: ok here are those other two command outputs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12382/
<Bodsda> whuut, type     root hd(0,0)
<montpelie> the process I just mentioned
<Flannel> mudd`Hossam: check your .bashrc
<buntu> Bodsda: i use the synaptic to install the build-essential
<wols_> Bodsda: build-essential is a metapackage, it has no files
<ubud> !xsane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Bodsda> whuut, then       setup hd0             then exit            then reboot
<mudd`Hossam> Flannel: is that in /home/?
<White^Knight> wols_: ok
<Flannel> mudd`Hossam: ~/.bashrc yes
<Bodsda> wols_, metapackage=???
<Flannel> !metapackage  | Bodsda
<ubottu> Bodsda: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<wols_> White^Knight: 3D works. maybe the screensaver itself is borked? tried other 3D apps? games maybe? tuxracer?
<wols_> Bodsda: a package which only has other packages as dependencies and no files of its own
<hccmb> i cant compile rt2570 module , any tips?
<Bodsda> Flannel, so it pulls down a bunch of usefull stuff?
<Flannel> Bodsda: yeah
<Nomsky> morning
<wols_> Bodsda: it only exists to draw in many other packages. ubuntu-desktop is another one
<Bodsda> wols_, Flannel ,. ty for the explanation ;~)
<White^Knight> i don't have any other but sune on my box, cuz i've been goin without the 3-D for so long, i didn't wanna waste the space if i couldn't use it
<mudd`Hossam> Flannel: sicccccccc, thanks
<wols_> hccmb: there are errors. which ones?
<whuut> bodsda: thanks, i'm going to reboot now, i hope this works
<Bodsda> !compile | hccmb
<ubottu> hccmb: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Bodsda> whuut, your welcome
<hccmb> well, i get an kernel headers error, but have them installed
<hccmb> 8.04
<White^Knight> wols_: and right now, glxgears is runnin like a champ :)
<wols_> what is the error and what does dpkg -l |grep kernel-header say?
<nikoboy> hello. can someone help me with this problem.. i beg!!! I just upgrade to hardy, and there is a problem.. all the fn functions on my laptop keyboard are not responding! what is going on? everything use to work perfect on gutsy edition.. does anyone know how to fix this? my screen has maximum light now, and i cat make it lower without the fn functions.. is very stressful!
<Bodsda> did anyone else get an accidentle *.17 server kernel download recently?
<White^Knight> wols_: that didn't return any results
<jobless> nikoboy try adding the brightness control applet to your panel
<wols_> White^Knight: wasn't for you but for hccmb
<nikoboy> how/
<nikoboy> ?
<White^Knight> wols_: oh :D
<hccmb> wols , dpkg -l say nothing...
<Bodsda> hccmb, you grepped it yeah?
<wols_> hccmb: then you have no headers installed
<hccmb> wols , yes
<hccmb> strange
<jobless> nikoboy it is just a work around .. right click on a panel and click add to panel. then select brightness applet from the list.
<wols_> hccmb: apt-cache search kernel-header
<hccmb>  sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.24-16-generic
<hccmb> this is what i did to install
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: i tried booting with window XP cd, and doing fdisk /mbr again ... only to find it missing
<Jburrke> Anyone know any bad ass free fps's for linux?
<Bodsda> hccmb, those arent the headers -- not sure if it has deps though
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: fdisk simply isnt there, i dont know why
<Jburrke> I've seen a few, but most are alienish stuff
<wols_> hccmb: those aren't headers
<Jburrke> I mean like, army stuff XD
<djemscheed> jburrke: nexuiz
<Bodsda> !ohmy | Jburrke
<ubottu> Jburrke: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nikoboy> ok. first step please. lets go slow please.. 1. right click on panel.. which panel? where?
<djemscheed> jburkke:nevermind about nexuiz in light of your last post
<Bodsda> nikoboy, the top panel
<hccmb> apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic
<Jburrke> Omg i said ass >>
<Bodsda> hccmb, yeah get that
<wols_> hccmb: sounds about right
<hccmb> and this and a bunch more
<nikoboy> ok i add the the panel now
<Jburrke> djemscheed: nexuiz is good, i've seen it.. Just looking for something a bit more armyish..
<hccmb> but still it does not compile, i used module-assistant too
<wols_> hccmb: you also might need build-essential, module-assistant
<hccmb> same thing
<wols_> hccmb: it gives you errors
<hccmb> yes , say's cant find the headers
<Jburrke> djemscheed: I saw a list of the top 25 games for linux, and a few of the fps's were army style (urban terror & one other) but i couldnt find a d/l off their site =/
<Bodsda> !ot | Jburrke
<ubottu> Jburrke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hccmb> this is the error Bad luck, the kernel headers for the target kernel version could   ▒
<hccmb>      │ not be found                                                       ▒
<hccmb>      │ and you did not specify other valid kernel headers to use
<jobless> nikoboy .. right click on any panel .. and click add to panel .. then select brightness applet from the list of available applets ..
<Jburrke> Lol
<Bodsda> !paste | hccmb
<ubottu> hccmb: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bodsda> !lol | Jburrke
<ubottu> Jburrke: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<wols_> hccmb: dpkg -l |grep 2.6.24
<Jburrke> Bodsda: lmfao dood chill out man >>
<nikoboy> jobless i did and is not working at all.. not even a bit.. and anyway, what i want its my fn function again.. as it was working on gutsy :S
<djemscheed> jburrke: linux is pretty weak on games, but you can always use wine to run windows games (which are, of course, mostly non-free)
<Andycas> How to make hddtemp work without sudo? sensor-applet reads its data just fine - how come???
<wols_> Andycas: run it suid root
<GibbaTheHutt> there's a few like americas army which has native linux support iirc as an army game
<Jburrke> djemscheed: yeah.. "not free"
<Jburrke> djemscheed: ;D
<Bodsda> Jburrke, acronyms apply to the !ohmy -- plz keep it on topic -- there is a lot of noise in here, dont add to it with non-tech/tech support questions
<GibbaTheHutt> enemy territory
<hccmb> wols http://pastebin.com/m7848b236
<Andycas> wols_: No i cant, i want hddtemp to work with conky
<Jburrke> GibbaTheHutt: I couldnt find a download for that.. I think i looked
<Bodsda> GibbaTheHutt, America's army no longer has linux support -- only an out of date download
<GibbaTheHutt> Jburrke, for which one ?
<jobless> nikoboy .. what is not working? Don't you see a bulb like thing on your panel (top panel or bottom panel, which ever panel you added the applet to)
<nikoboy> Jobleess the brightness applet is not working at all, not even a bit.. im almost blind now.. the brightness is on maximun state. i wonder what in the world its going on with this new ubuntu version
<Jburrke> GibbaTheHutt: ET
<rabspd> Hi
<Bodsda> hi
<oddalot> does anyone know a smtp free mail server that doesn't use SSL?
<nikoboy> yes i see it
<nikoboy> and is not working
<nikoboy> its has a form of start
<wols_> hccmb: your current running kernel is waht? (uname -a)
<hccmb> wols : what i need is the rt2570.ko
<wols_> oddalot: none does
<GibbaTheHutt> http://www.planetwolfenstein.com/files/files.shtml for et
<hccmb> Linux hccmb-mach5 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<wols_> oddalot: most good ones can
<DracoZA> Is there a way to check when the next version of a package will be added to the repositories ?
<Jburrke> GibbaTheHutt: Oh nevermind, I have it on my desktop.. I just have no idea how to install it >>
<jobless> nikoboy .. can you see a slider when you click on the applet? Does adjusting the slider not change the brightness?
<oddalot> wols_ crap, how am i supposed to use this actionmailer
<wols_> DracoZA: when the next version of ubuntu comes out. approx in half a year
<GibbaTheHutt> Jburrke, whats the file extension ?
<nikoboy> oh wait. but my brightness panel has on the middle an "ANTI" symbol
<nikoboy> red one
<nikoboy> how can i turn it on
<DracoZA> wols_, not the next version of Ubuntu :) the next version of a package
<wols_> oddalot: as I said: all (good) SMTP servers don't use SSL by default
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: fdisk is missing from the xp cd?
<Andycas> Is there a way to make hddtemp work with conky? hddtemp needs sudo
<Bodsda> DracoZA, repo's get updated every release
<Jburrke> GibbaTheHutt: Ever heard of urban terrror? Oo
<GibbaTheHutt> yep, I used to play it
<wols_> DracoZA: and the next version of a apckage only gets in when a new ubuntu version comes out
<nikoboy> yes i can see the slider jobless and is not working.. but this is cause the panel has an red 'ANTI' symbol
<oddalot> wols_ oh i thought you meant it the other way around
<ubud> !xsane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<nikoboy> i dont now how to turn on the panel
<nikoboy> its off now
<hccmb> wols : Linux hccmb-mach5 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: yes apparently
<wols_> hccmb: you have the proper headers installed
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: did you try installing grub again?
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: I did HELP and it gave me no option for fdisk
<Bodsda> !ot | Jburrke, GibbaTheHutt, Games are not support unless your having problems with them caused by Ubuntu. Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Jburrke, GibbaTheHutt, Games are not support unless your having problems with them caused by Ubuntu. Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: how?
<DracoZA> Bodsda,  ok let me clarify some more, virtual box 1.6.0 is available for download from their site bit version 1.5.6 is still listed in the repos, how can I find out when 1.6.0 will be in the repos ?
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: I have attempted installing grub many times from the Live CD
<Jburrke> Wow.. lmfao
<hccmb> wols : so i am stuck there..cant compile the rt2570 wireless drivers
<Super400> HI all
<Kazuma> and none have worked so far
<wols_> DracoZA: for the LAST time: when a new ubuntu comes out. NOT before
<jobless> nikoboy .. it should be on by default .. try  xgamma -gamma 0.75 in a terminal
<Bodsda> DracoZA, if it is deemed safe by the ubuntu devs then it will be added upon the release of intrepid
<wols_> hccmb: m-a prepare
<MikeCulver> wols_: how do you properly install grub?
<Jburrke> GibbaTheHutt: Are you in the off topic channel?
<jobless> maybe that can reduce your brightness
<DracoZA> wols_, get some sleep :)
<wols_> MikeCulver: several ways, by running grub as root, with grub-install, etc
<DracoZA> Bodsda, ok thanks
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: I tried grub, grub-install, update-grub
<Kazuma> all those have failed so far
<^ALEX^^> good evenng y'all
<hccmb> wols : say's all is okey,
<Bodsda> DracoZA, no probs -- in some cases you can add repositories of third party files yourself -- but this is your risk
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: did the installs themselves fail?
<hccmb> but still the error when compiling
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: no, it said they succeeded
<wols_> Kazuma: you need to install grub to hd1 and make sure your device.map is alright
<a_ok> what is the variable $OPTIONS in the initscripts?
<Kazuma> but upon reboot, nada
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: I agree with wols
<nikoboy> jobless: http://pastebin.com/m6426deb1
<hccmb> wols : are you running 8.04?
<Kazuma> wols_: : would appreciate knowing how to do that
<DracoZA> Bodsda, nod but I prefer to install only from the normal repos otherwise I just end up breaking things
<MikeCulver> Kazuma: /boot/grub/device.map
<Bodsda> DracoZA, fair comment ;~)
<a_ok> sorry i mean ...OPTS
<Kazuma> MikeCulver: edited that a thousand times, it shows correctly
<therealduckie> .
<wols_> hccmb: I don#t run ubuntu
<MrPocknix> hey, I've got a shared folder on my XP Pro box, hwo do i find that via Ubuntu macine over the lan?
<MrPocknix> hey, I've got a shared folder on my XP Pro box, how do i find that via Ubuntu macine over the lan?
<Bodsda> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MrPocknix> thanks
<wols_> Kazuma: what did you enter in grub?
<Bodsda> no probs
<MrPocknix> theres no way to do it without samba?
<Kazuma> wols: root (hd1,0) setup (hd0)
<wols_> Kazuma: setup  and what then?
<ReVisions> intel x3100 sould give me 900 fps on glxgears or more?
<a_ok> or better yet where the hell do i find any of these variable definitions
<jobless> nikoboy .. try xgamma -gamma 0.7
<wols_> MrPocknix: smbclient -L <ip>
<Bodsda> MrPocknix, there are but samba is by far the easiest i hear
<Bodsda> a_ok, you may have luck asking in #ubuntu-devs
<nikoboy> Jobless i got this: bash: try: command not found
<wols_> Bodsda: what others are there? there is samba/sambafs and nothing else
<Bodsda> wols_, you can acces files through vnc
<wols_> well, smbfs/cifs
<wols_> Bodsda: not network shares
<jobless> nikoboy type this .. "xgamma -gamma 0.75" .. without the quotes
<jobless> ﻿nikoboy type this .. "xgamma -gamma 0.7" .. without the quotes if the previous one does not work ..
<nikoboy> sorry i type it incorrectly this is what i got:
<nikoboy> -> Red  1.000, Green  1.000, Blue  1.000
<nikoboy> <- Red  0.700, Green  0.700, Blue  0.700
<Bodsda> wols_, dunno tbh
<MikeCulver> wols_: doesn't grub inherently see the drive it's on as hd0?
<White^Knight> well, i'm gonna go to bed and try to get some sleep... been a rough day for me
<Bodsda> night
<White^Knight> g' nite all :)
<wols_> MikeCulver: no. first BIOS drive is hd0
<jobless> nikoboy .. did that help changing your brightness?
<jobless> !xgamma
<ubottu> Factoid xgamma not found
<hccmb> wols : building it with cvs works now
<wols_> hccmb: read m-a docs and check to to set include folder for kernel headers manually
<wols_> hccmb: good
<nikoboy> jobless, it didnt
<MrPocknix> man
<MrPocknix> yeah
<MikeCulver> wols_: so wait... in this situation, his /boot is not on the same drive as grub...
<MikeCulver> wols_: would that mess up grub?
<Bodsda> possibly
<generic> now i want to limit users only finance can print from finance and IT from IT
<generic>  whats the solution
<wols_> MikeCulver: it is
<jobless> sorry nikoboy .. this all i can point you to .. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-497065.html
<wols_> stage1 is on hd0 everything else is on hd1
<Bodsda> generic, change group permissions from read write to just read to the groups respectively
<generic> where
<generic> ?
<generic> all are system users
<generic> they log on lTSPO server basicaly
<nikoboy> ok jobless thanks for your help
<nikoboy> anyway
<rhyda1> hello
<MikeCulver> hi, rhyda1
<jobless> nikoboy .. try searching for it using your laptop model number .. somebody must have had the same problem .. don't forget to check if it is a problem with your graphics card. Make sure you have the proper drivers installed .. good luck
<roxygirl> anyone know how to enter spaces in command terminal, of folders (ie. PHONE CARD)?
<roxygirl> backslash \ or somethin?
<nikoboy> oh can you help me to move my panel as it was before i dont know what i did.. that now my shutdown bottom and everything move slightly to the left.. and the deskbar applet move all the way to the right
<Andycas> what filetype should i use to save a shell script to start up a program?
<rhyda1> trying out a command line IRC, anyone know how to set up and use bitchx?
<nikoboy> where the shutdown panel use to be
<jobless> backslash \
<Bodsda> roxygirl, rap the word in "s p a c e s"
<Bodsda> roxygirl, rap in quotes
<backslash> hey folks stop sayin my name xD
<Bodsda> backslash, thats prob not a good name to pick then ;~)
<wols_> Andycas: it needs to be exectuable that's all. there are no "filetypes", only mime types
<Andycas> wols_: so i dont need to use name.sh? just name?
<kasra> after upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy , I have some high(70-90%) cpu usage by gzip (I did not run gzip) for few times and I have to kill it myself.  whats the problem ?!
<backslash> haha
<wols_> Andycas: yes
<roxygirl> Bodsda: cool.  that should work to enter into my fstab file too, right?
<wols_> linux doesn't care about file extensions
<Bodsda> Andycas, just name -- make sure it has a shebang and execute permissions
<Andycas> wols_: doesnt want to work that way
<generic> Bodsa
<Bodsda> roxygirl, er dunno much about fstab im afraid
<generic> u there
<generic> Bodsda
<Bodsda> no im not
<generic> ?
<Kazuma> MikeCulver and wols_ i tried doing setup (hd2) and (hd1)
<roxygirl> Bodsda: alright, thanksthen
<wols_> Andycas: I told you you have to set it executable. also: what's the first line of the program?
<Bodsda> roxygirl, your welcome
<Kazuma> so now it should be on all drives, lets see if any work
<Kazuma> bbl
<corinth> I want a window to remember the size it was when it closed, is this possible?
<Andycas> wols_: first line is #!/bin/bash
<jobless> nikoboy .. right click on the applets you want to move and click move .. then move your mouse and the applets should move whereever you want them to go.
<nikoboy> jobless i cant
<Bodsda> Andycas, thats ok now do      chmod +x /path/to.script/script
<Andycas> wols_: i enabled execution now, ill try it out
<nikoboy> there is not an option to moe
<nikoboy> move
<Bodsda> .=/
<Bodsda> jobless, you will have to unlock some of them
<jobless> nikoboy .. what do you get (options) when you right click on them ..
<kasra> after upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy , I have some high(70-90%) cpu usage by gzip (I did not run gzip) for few times and I have to kill it myself.  any idea about root of problem ?
<wols_> kasra: find out what program starts gzip
<kasra> wols_: How ?
<jobless> nikoboy .. ﻿Bodsda said  jobless, you will have to unlock some of them
<nikoboy> you know what a lot of problems with hardy.. how can i get back to gutsy?
<wols_> pstree for example
<wols_> nikoboy: reinstall
<nikoboy> aaah:s
<kasra> wols_: I guess it's maybe related to log apps or something
<jobless> nikoboy .. you can tell me if you are successful at that ;)
<wols_> kasra: cronjob then
<wols_> logrotate
<kasra> wols_: cronjob is not active
<Bodsda> !downgrade | nikoboy
<ubottu> nikoboy: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<European-African> hi, what version of envy should I install for 7.10?
<Bodsda> European-African, whatever version is in the repo's
<kasra> wols_: thanks for pstree ,
<jobless> !problems
<ubottu> Factoid problems not found
<European-African> Bodsda: what can u get it fron the spm?
<MikeCulver> European-African: I had poor luck with envy.. it didn't work to install the latest driver.  I ended up just letting updates do it a few weeks later
<jobless> !ubottu
<nikoboy> for example the networking panel.. i cant even delete that panel and reopen a new one to the right... i culd delete the quit panel and add a new one on the right.. but not the network and the battery life one.. this ones are on the middle... :S
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<nikoboy> this is crazy
<Bodsda> !msgthebot | jobless
<ubottu> jobless: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Bodsda> European-African, probably
<MikeCulver> !inthishouseweobeythelawsofthermodynamics
<ubottu> MikeCulver: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lamalex> grub error 17
<Bodsda> thermo dynamics?
<jobless> thanks Bodsda ..
<lamalex> anyone how to fix grub error 17?
<MikeCulver> lamalex: you too?
<MikeCulver> lamalex: we're working on it with another person too
<Bodsda> jobless, your welcome (dunno what for though -- !find packagename    can be usefull aswell)
<MikeCulver> lamalex: multi-disk system?
<lamalex> MikeCulver:
<lamalex> a
<lamalex> MikeCulver: yes
<European-African> Bodsda: when I search envy it does not find it, is it in a different repos?
<lamalex> MikeCulver: 3, 2 sata 1 ide
<wols_> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<MikeCulver> lamalex: slightly different
<MikeCulver> lamalex: how is the bios handling your sata?
<Bodsda> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in hardy
<lamalex> MikeCulver: what do you mean
<MikeCulver> lamalex: is the sata controller set up as RAID, IDE emulation, AHCI?
<Madpilot> !info envy intrepid
<ubottu> Package envy does not exist in intrepid
<European-African>  ubottu: so I should use something that may not work and is supported over something that works?
<ubottu> European-African: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lamalex> It's not raided, as for the other two I have no idea. How would I tell that? I believe it's set up just treat them as IDE drives
<wols_> MikeCulver: doesn't matter. grub uses always bios int13
<baking> help, what I try to install some packges it saids that'Ubuntu-Server 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<zorglu_> q. i would like to launch pigdin automatically on login, where should i look ?
<rhydar__> hello
<zEr0-x> can somebody help me please ?
<Bodsda> MikeCulver, lamalex, have you seen this? -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<lamalex> zorglu_: System > preferences > session
<bazhang> European-African, it is envyng-gtk for gnome (-qt for kde)
<Xcell> sessions
<European-African> ok
<zorglu_> lamalex, thanks looking
<Bodsda> hey bazhang !!
<MikeCulver> Bodsda: The answer to your question: yes.
<Bodsda> MikeCulver, did it not help?
<MikeCulver> Bodsda: not for the other guy
<rhydar__> hello
<Bodsda> MikeCulver, have you tried?
<MikeCulver> lamalex: the problem is that grub can't see the drive it's supposed to to continue
<MikeCulver> Bodsda: actually, yes
<lamalex> MikeCulver: right, but I'm not sure how to fix it
<Bodsda> MikeCulver, and....
<MikeCulver> Bodsda: and in multiple different ways in hid case
<MikeCulver> Bodsda: still error 17
<Bodsda> MikeCulver, lamalex, can you please come to #ubuntuforums-beginners    for 'quieter' help
<jobless> later everyone ..
<Bodsda> bye
<rhydar__> Anyone from South Africa here?
<sykopomp> some shuttle guy here is, I think
<sykopomp> shuttle-something
<bazhang> rhydar__, you need something in the way of support or wish to chat
<gordonjcp> sykopomp: something like that, yes
<u007> hi, if i can't seems to kill -9 a application root access, what should i do?
<gordonjcp> sykopomp: Mark Shuttlepilot, that's it
<European-African> bazhang: I can find envy in spm under any name!
<`KoRn> what application can i use in burning a dvd movie?
<wols_> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bazhang> European-African, this is for hardy only
<European-African> oh
<European-African> not 7.10
<European-African> does it work on 7.10?
<rhydar__> Mark Shuttleworth ?
<bazhang> European-African, restricted drivers manager for gutsy
<bazhang> rhydar__, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<European-African> does that give all the right drivers?
<bazhang> European-African, have you used it yet
<rhydar__> Fair enough bazhang, actually looking for some info on command line irc clients?
<European-African> do the job aswell as envy
<European-African> no
<wols_> rhydar__: irssi
<bazhang> irssi rhydar__
<lamalex> MikeCulver: ? any ideas
<Myrtti> rhydar__: irssi ♥
<lamalex> rhydar__: +1
<willwork4foo> hi - does anyone have any idea about building netatalk with ssl support? I've been following the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347019 and when I get to the stage where I compile netatatalk with the ssl options, the build fails with the following error: gpg: skipped "Jonas Smedegaard <dr@jones.dk>": secret key not available
<willwork4foo> gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<rhydar__> irssi ? good?
<MrPocknix> command to transfer a folder from directory A to directory B ?
<willwork4foo> MrPocknix: mv
<MikeCulver> lamalex: yes.. in another room
<wols_> willwork4foo: create a gpg guide for this email address then
<Xcell> European-African:  google ( envy ubuntu 7.10)
<bazhang> !best | rhydar__
<ubottu> rhydar__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MikeCulver> lamalex: #ubuntuforums-beginners
<MrPocknix> thanks man
<Kasra_ubuntu> hello every body!
<willwork4foo> wols_: ???
<wols_> European-African: if you use envy with ubuntu 7.10 no one will help you, from then on you are on your own
<European-African> bazhang: does restricted drivers manager do a better job than envy or the same?
<willwork4foo> that's not my email address - I've never seen it before
<wols_> European-African: envy is not supported at all
<bazhang> European-African, envy in gutsy is not supported here
<wols_> willwork4foo: then check where it'S metnioned in the files and change it
<Kasra_ubuntu> can anyone helo me to make an ad-hoc wireless network?
<Kasra_ubuntu> *help
<European-African> ok, thanx
<Kasra_ubuntu> :-(
<willwork4foo> wols_: how on earth do I do that? I'd need to go through all the source code files and grep them individually?
<rhydar__> Ok, another question, looking to set up Mailx, two console windows on boot, using Fluxbox?
<afief> Kasra_ubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<wols_> willwork4foo: grep -r is your friend
<Kasra_ubuntu> afief: Ok!I have rad that but it can't solve my problem!
<European-African> bazhang: restricted drivers manager, will it install nvidia 8500 gt so it will be utilized fully?
<Kasra_ubuntu> *read
<xkcd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick <-- When I follow these instructons with a 4 GB USB drive and Ubuntu 8.04, I just get "operating system not found" when booting from the thumb drive.  I formatted the thumbdrive with fat16, and I've booted from bootable USB drives on this machine before.
<Kasra_ubuntu> afief: I want to connect my laptop to my PC with wifi!
<bazhang> European-African, it should do; dont have that card so cannot say from personal experience
<xkcd> Is there anything that's changed with 8.04 that would make those instructions invalid?
<MrPocknix> command to rename folder?
<afief> Kasra_ubuntu, I can't help you... no wifi here to try and I never did it
<Kasra_ubuntu> afief: Ok!thx
<Kasra_ubuntu> ;-)
<rhydar__> mv folder_name new_folder_name
<MrPocknix> thank
<LSD|Ninja> Kasra_ubuntu: what wifi cards are in each machine and are you using an access point/router?
<Bodsda> lamalex, do you want help with the grub error ?
<European-African> bazhang: how do I use the tv out on the card, does rdm install a utility to do this?
<rhydar__> -r recursive might be needed.
<LSD|Ninja> European-African: The control panel is a seperate install iirc, look in synaptic for it
<Kasra_ubuntu> LSD|Ninja: my PC has broadcom and my laptop has a PCMSIA Cisco Wireless card!
<MikeCulver> lamalex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652&highlight=grub+restore+howto
<Hiruma> a
<LSD|Ninja> Broadcom :/
<Kasra_ubuntu> LSD|Ninja: No I'm not use a router!
<European-African> LSD|Ninja: ok
<Kasra_ubuntu> LSD|Ninja: ;-)
<wols_> Kasra_ubuntu: cisco makes no wlan chips
<willwork4foo> thanks wols_ !
<Bodsda> lamalex, you still alive???
<dordar> hello
<dordar> i need some help
<Kasra_ubuntu> wols_: Are you sure?
<dordar> i'm new to ubuntu
<wols_> Kasra_ubuntu: pretty much. see lspci or lsusb
<dordar> and I downloaded it from wubi last night
<Bodsda> dordar, just go ahead and ask your question ;~)
<wols_> !enter | dordar
<ubottu> dordar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dpowerd> does anybody know about creating/producing chiptunes/sid ?
<Kasra_ubuntu> wols_: Wait a momment!
<Kasra_ubuntu> *moment
<dordar> trouble connection on my wireless? i must use cable
<wols_> dordar: what wlan chip?
<dordar> how can i find that?
<dordar> i'm really a newbie.
<wols_> lspci/lsusb
<rhydar__> dordar, are you using Ubuntu through wingdoze?
<Bodsda> dordar, thats 2 commands            lspci           lsusb
<lamalex> I'm going to try supergrub, wish me luck.
<Bodsda> lamalex, wait -- i have a fix
<lamalex> oo
<lamalex> ok
<Bodsda> lamalex, join this channel -- #ubuntuforums-beginners     its quieter there
<boomshakalaka> anyone else have the problem where the screen grays out on active applications?
<pvh_sa|wrk> boomshakalaka, yes
<LSD|Ninja> boomshakalaka: that means the app has stopped responding
<pvh_sa|wrk> boomshakalaka, its a compiz thing. any application which is "not responding" gets greyed out. often this means your computer can't keep up...
<LSD|Ninja> boomshakalaka: sometimes it'll come good, sometimes you have to Force Quit
<nikoboy> hello
<Kasra_ubuntu> nikoboy: Hi
<Chapai> is there an option in sshd_config that allows only public keys and not passwords?
<nikoboy> my problem is resolve now.. when i boot i have to option.. i select the
<nikoboy> the lower kernel and everything back
<nikoboy> to normallity
<boomshakalaka> this has to be a bug then because my computer keeps up fine
<nikoboy> i wonder why
<CrummyGummy> Hi all, I'm trying to setup nvidia binary drivers on Hardy. I've been doing this unsucessfully for the whole week. I've used envyng, apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and still no luck. My next move is to install using the nvidia installer but I don;t really want to do the. Any ideas how to do this?
<mgolisch> Chapai: PasswordAuthentication no
<mgolisch> i guess
<boomshakalaka> pvh_sa|wrk: this happens with apps that are still working
<Darth_Gimp> in hardy, how do I set up the 3d cube display?
<linsejko> Can anyone help me install this tarball? It has no config file, among other weird qualities... it's technically a 'unix' install, but I assume that means all unix systems. Link: http://foundationstone.com.au/HtmlSupport/FrameSupport/registerCGIFrame.html
<DracoZA> Why do I get this message when I try and share a folder ?: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<Chapai> you need to install compiz Darth_Gimp
<cypha> i'm having lots of trouble setting up ubuntu to work properly
<cypha> someone mind helping a newb?
<Darth_Gimp> ok
<Darth_Gimp> synaptic yes?
<Chapai> mgolisch:- i have been looking through the option, cant believe i did not see it
<CAH> he...
<rhydar__> Crummy, I think that you need to log in to the terminal first. X windows needs to be stopped before installing video driver
<linsejko> Can anyone help me install an odd tarball that I can't seem to get working?
<cypha> i just installed some nvidia driver glx-new or whatever, and it asked me to restart
<DracoZA> whats the problem cypha ?
<cypha> so i restarted, and now my resolution is all messed up
<Chapai> yes, Darth_Gimp
<CAH> hhhhhh
<boomshakalaka> LSD|Ninja: that sounds kind of wierd is this a known bug?
<mgolisch> linsejko: doesnt it have a readme or install text file?
<Darth_Gimp> Chapai: it says its already installed
<CrummyGummy> Well it doesn't start xserver at all.
<linsejko> No, that's the weird thing.
<cypha> ...i had selected to use some animation or something in the Appearance settings of ubuntu
<mgolisch> linsejko: i dont want to download stuff one has to register for
<linsejko> mgolisch,
<cypha> so it downloaded/installed some driver
<fanch_> hi
<dda> if I install firefox3 in gutsy (using apt-get install firefox-3.0) - will it keep firefox2?
<linsejko> Use my email,
<linsejko> it allows using the same email twice.
<pvh_sa|wrk> boomshakalaka, yes they will be "still working".. do they go grey for a while and then "un-grey" ?
<linsejko> msolisch, using lacking.latin[(a_t)]gmail.com
<Chapai> are you using gnome or kde Darth_Gimp
<LSD|Ninja> boomshakalaka: It's a timeout-based thing, if an app doesn't appear to be responding within a certain time period compiz will make them grey. As soon as they start responding again, they'll get restored
<Darth_Gimp> Chapai: Gnome
<boomshakalaka> pvh_sa|wrk: they will grey out....keep working and finish but not ungrey
<pvh_sa|wrk> boomshakalaka, you might want to run "vmstat 1" in a terminal window to keep an eye on what apps are blocking for...
<fanch_> i'm trying to burn a cd with brasero but it doesn't work... it says that i need to use a blank cd (which i actually did...)
<fanch_> anyone has an idea?
<pvh_sa|wrk> boomshakalaka, so look at the 1st colum. that's waiting for cpu. the 2nd column is waiting for I/O...
<Chapai> do you have extra visual effects enabled Darth_Gimp
<Darth_Gimp> Chapai: yes
<LSD|Ninja> If they aren't un-greying when teh apps starts responding again then that is a proble, yes
<linsejko> mgolisch, does that mean it's ano?
<cypha> can someone help me fix my resolution??
<cypha> please
<bazhang> cypha which card
<freshkangkong> hello room
<cypha> the proper resolution option isn't available in "Screen Resolution"
<cypha> nvidia
<mgolisch> linsejko: ill look at it,moment
<bazhang> !nvidia | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linsejko> mgolisch, thanks.
<cypha> i just downloaded the drivers, because i tried enabling the "medium effects" for appearance
<cypha> and it downloaded nvidia-glx
<MatBoy> does autoremove can usethe option --purge ?
<Chapai> click system preference and click advance desktop effects...... Darth_Gimp
<LSD|Ninja> cypha: The Screen Resolution panel in the preferences section of the System menu is worse than useless. 7.10 had a nice one with more options but it's been dropped from the look of things.
<Darth_Gimp> sweet thanks!
<Darth_Gimp> brb
<cypha> LSD|Ninja: why would they do taht?
<DracoZA> cypha maybe enable nvidia restricted drivers ? System - Administration - Hardware Drivers ?
<boomshakalaka> LSD|Ninja: the screen grays for the password while opening synaptic...then it's like it doesn't refresh the screen while it's working
<cypha> yes
<LSD|Ninja> boomshakalaka: you mean it greys *around* the password window? That's normal
<cypha> i did that dracoZA
<CrummyGummy> DracoZA: Do you know what the direct link for that is?
<LSD|Ninja> cypha: I dunno, it's one of many things that annoy me about 8.04
<boomshakalaka> LSD|Ninja: yes but then it doesn't refresh after while synaptic runs
<cypha> shoot, i can't even scroll since i updated the nvidia driver
<cypha> what gives
<fanch_> I can't join ubuntu-fr... anyone knows why ?
<LSD|Ninja> boomshakalaka: so after you enter the password, synaptic runs normally but the screen doesn't brighten back up again?
<bazhang> fanch /j #ubuntu-fr
<DracoZA> cypha and its ticked as enabled ?
<boomshakalaka> LSD|Ninja: yes
<fanch_> bazhang: that's what i did (several times) but nothing happens
<yrjokin> hi there - does anyone know if Gutsy has support for Lexmark (all in one) please
<linsejko> mgolisch, just letting you know I'm still here.
<cypha> is what ticked as enabled?
<cypha> draco
<bazhang> fanch then /j #ubuntu-irc
<Chapai> youtube does not accept ogg videos, what is a good converter?
<Gin> flash 10 rocks. I recommend every one to try it out. it cuts the cpu usage from 70% to 20% :-)
<DracoZA> cypha under hardware drivers do you have nvidia listed ?
<leonbrussels> yrjokin: You can google <yourmodilnumber> ubuntu
<mgolisch> linsejko: i guess you just extract that thing somewhere and start foundationStone.sh
<boomshakalaka> LSD|Ninja: the screen will whiten back if I open firefox full screen
<yrjokin> leonbrussels: ok
<linsejko> mgolisch, I tried that.
<linsejko> :\
<cypha> where can i see the hardware drivers list?
<fanch_> bazhang: apparently i've been banned from that channel, according to server information
<fanch_> but i don't know why
<cypha> oh
<cypha> i see it
<cypha> yes
<cypha> it's there
<FloodBot2> cypha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mgolisch> linsejko: and? what error do you get?
<bazhang> fanch then join the channel #ubuntu-irc
<fanch_> I never said or did anything there...
<cypha> "nvidia accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)"
<linsejko> mgolisch, pwd is /home/kajo/Desktop/tars/FoundationStone_3.0_Unix
<linsejko> ./foundationStone.sh: line 22: java: command not found
<fanch_> ok, thanks bazhang
<LSD|Ninja> cypha: there used to be a hardware list applet too. That also got dropped but I'm less anoyed with that since it was pretty shicking anyway.
<mgolisch> linsejko: you need to install a java runtime environment
<cypha> it's a proprietary driver
<MrPocknix_> man I still cant access my windows shared folder in Ubuntu
<mgolisch> linsejko: the sun jre might be best
<cypha> LSD|Ninja, DracoZA, any idea what i should do?
<linsejko> mgolisch, does it look like it should work otherwise?
<linsejko> Is that a particularly weird application setup, or is this normal just not as common?
<mgolisch> linsejko: its written in java it wont work without a java runtime environemtn installed
<babola1> im trying to /msg ubottu. he's not answering :(
<mgolisch> just install the sun jre package
<mgolisch> search in synamptic
<mgolisch> synaptic
<linsejko> mgolisch, I'm pretty sure I have a jre...
<linsejko> and that it is sun.
<boomshakalaka> LSD|Ninja: I'm also wondering how these apps could not be responding.  I'm not running anything intensive on this 2ghz machine with a gig of ram
<Aku> xtc
<linsejko> mgolisch, how do I tell if I have jre/ what do I do to install it?
<babola1> linsejko: through synaptic. use the search function and see if the package's checkbox has green fill-up
<Agnostic> Where could I download Fiesty Fawn?
<cypha> okkk, i fixed my resolution
<_eMaX_> hi all
<LSD|Ninja> boomshakalaka: I think you're referring to a different effect. When an app is not responding, compiz will grey that app window and nothing else. The greying of teh background when it pops up a UAC - sorry - sudo prompt is something different. Either way, it should return to normal once it's not needed. Definitely sounds like a bug what you're having. Could be video-driver related, but I'm not sure
<cypha> but my mouse still can't scroll
<TOPSECRET> why cant ubuntu remember my WPA2 password like windows does
<babola1> Agnostic: why would you want feisty?
<luka_____> mi s-a sculat pula
<MrPocknix_>  sudo mount //192.168.1.101/Tunez /media/ntmnt -o username=MrPockets,password=*****,
<MrPocknix_> mount error 111 = Connection refused
<MrPocknix_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<linsejko> mgolisch, I will, but I prefer using terminal normally.
<bazhang> TOPSECRET, it can; what are you doing wrong
<MrPocknix_> why would this happen ?
<Agnostic> babola1, I am looking at the differences in OS.
<_eMaX_> is there a way to improve the preview in nautilus - if I want to increase like the size of a preview of PDFs, I can hit Ctrl+, but it doesn't render it better, just zooms in
<LSD|Ninja> TOPSECRET: it saves my WPA1 password, WPA2 shjouldn't be too much different. Are you remembering to tick the "Save in keychain" bix?
<Agnostic> babola1, I am attempting to look at ubuntu from its earliest stages of development.
<TOPSECRET> it changes the box to wpa1 and deletes the password
<boomshakalaka> LSD|Ninja: ok thx
<TOPSECRET> there is no save in keychain box
<Wallgod> Hi All, Is there some way I can make an application in Ubuntu full screen? This was pretty straight forward in Kubuntu
<rhydar__> Wallgod f11 usually works
<TOPSECRET> i go into the network panel in configuration
<TOPSECRET> *administration
<babola1> Agnostic: oh. Google might help. just a tip, every release, there's a ReleaseNote. Check each one
<Wallgod> rhydar__, isnt that only for firefox? for example it did not work in the XChat window
<Agnostic> I was hoping someone in here would know where to get the earlier versions.
<dppd> i want to update from 6.06 LTS to 8.04LTS. I followed the guidelines on the upgrade page but i dont get the question.... Any suggestions???
<CrummyGummy> \q
<babola1> Agnostic: you mean you want the actual installation files?
<Frostex> Hi there, i am looking for somebody that can help me 1-1 set up samba, im having difficulty (and yes i have searched web guides first)
<Agnostic> babola1, Yes. I want to install the early versions of ubuntu on my old system.
<babola1> Agnostic:  here, then -->www.old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<bazhang> Frostex, best place for that is #samba
<LSD|Ninja> dppd: when a new release is available then update manager should tell you as much
<Agnostic> babola1, Okay thank you.
<Frostex> thanks baz
<dppd> LSD|Ninja: It doesn't... ;-(
<ari_stress> hi all, anyone knows a screenshot capture tool that can capture a screen with scroll down?
<Agnostic> babola1, Thats exactly what I wanted. Thank you very much.
<linsejko> mgolisch, downloading jre...
<TOPSECRET> why cant ubuntu remember my WPA2 password like windows does
<bazhang> !screencast | ari_stress
<ubottu> ari_stress: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<LSD|Ninja> TOPSECRET: you asked that like five minutes ago
<Wallgod> How to make a app window like for eg. GEdit full screen in Ubuntu
<bazhang> TOPSECRET, set it in the command line
<TOPSECRET> then it would remember
<TOPSECRET> ?
<janMD> TOPSECRET: hidden SSID?
<Patrick8> Am I correct in understanding that Debian's openssh vulnerability requires an attacker to first have a copy of a users public key ?
<Agnostic> Anybody in here famaliar with DVDFab?
<TOPSECRET> it is open SSID
<bazhang> TOPSECRET, set in cli; it will be SET
<TOPSECRET> i change SSID between home and work and school but it doesnt remember even when i dont change
<cypha> i installed an nvidia driver, and when i restarted, i can no longer scroll
<dppd> When i press Alt-F2 and type gksu "update-manager -d" nothing happens ;-(
<bazhang> !upgrade | dppd
<ubottu> dppd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cypha> someone please help
<cypha> how do i view xconfig?
<bloops> Hello I can connect and disconnect using pon and poff but not networkmanager. I have ethernet/pppoe connection. Is it possible to do (dis)connect using NM?
<dppd> bazhang: is it possible to upgrade from 6.06LTS to 8.04LTS Directly...???
<bazhang> dppd did you read that link or not
<dpowerd> cypha, /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<babola1> bloops: yes you can. it is also possible with Network Manager. What sort of problem do you have?
<dpowerd> cypha, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dpowerd> rather
<bloops> I can however, tell whether the connection is active or not.
<dppd> bazhang: looked at the page but did not spot 6.06 2 8.04....!
<cypha> do i have to type something before it?
<cypha> like sudo or something
<dpowerd> you jsut want to view it?
<dpowerd> or edit it?
<babola1> bloops: in a terminal, do: plog
<cypha> well, my mouse scroll isn't working
<Chapai> if you want view it nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linsejko> mgolisch, it works, thanks. I feel silly for it just being that.
<rhydar__> sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cypha> it was just a few moments ago
<bloops> There's a checkbox next to ppp connection in network manager. I have set the details. But when I check/uncheck the checkbox it goes back to its original state
<zamba> what does it mean that uptime is displayed with a '!' in?
<zamba> it says here: Uptime: 180 days(!)
<cypha> until i installed some nvidia driver
<linsejko> mgolisch, and everyone! I was never able to get this app to work properly on windows, but here on linux it was a small matter. :D
<cypha> i have no idea what the 2 have to do with each other
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading dppd from a link on the page I gave you
<linsejko> thank you all.
<mgolisch> linsejko: np
<dpowerd> cypha, is the driver otherwise working properly?
<babola1> bloops: have you done sudo pppconf?
<abadd0n_> is there an emulator like ndiswrapper to use osx drivers instead of windows drivers (for example a broadcom 4328 chipset) because, honestly, the windows driver sucks ass
<cypha> dpowerd: well, i can't get the dual display to work either
<dpowerd> have you tried envy?
<cypha> what's envy?
<dpowerd> its really wonderful imo
<dppd> bazhang: ok... i tried this one but it does not work...
<LSD|Ninja> abadd0n_: best solution for broadcrap is replacement
<bazhang> !envy | dpowerd
<ubottu> dpowerd: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<cypha> still don't know what it is
<Chapai> that does not help
<cypha> updated version of a package?
<abadd0n_> LSD|Ninja, 1. why? 2. not really an option on my airport extreme card
<cypha> what is that
<dpowerd> cypha, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<cypha> what is that package
<Chapai> its a driver for nvidia and ati graphics cards cypha
<dpowerd> uninstall your nvidia drivers and do them through envy
<cypha> ohh
<bloops> babola1: plog reports it as connected. Primary DNS, Secondary DNS etc. I connected using pon.
<dpowerd> i ahd my dual monitors up and running in no time flat
<LSD|Ninja> abadd0n_: Broadcom wireless is irredeemably shite, no matter what OS you run
<bloops> But I want to do it from network manager, or another gui.
<babola1> and your PPP connection in NetMan still is unchecked?
<dpowerd> i dont really enjoy editing xorg.conf manually :p
<bazhang> dppd, what was the exact command you gave
<cypha> dpowerd: how do i uninstall my drivers?
<dppd> When i press Alt-F2 and type gksu "update-manager -d" nothing happens ;-(
 * LSD|Ninja is lucky he got his MacBook while they were still using Atheros chips
<babola1> bloops: ﻿and your PPP connection in NetMan still is unchecked?
<bloops> babola1: No. Its checked. It reports the status correctly.
<dpowerd> i think you can actually uninstall them with envy, then install
<bloops> But I cannot uncheck it.
<bloops> Or check it when its connected.
<babola1> bloops: then what is your questin?
<babola1> *question
<dpowerd> yes you can
<bazhang> dppd, you checked that dapper-updates was enabled or not
<bloops> Can I do the connecteion/disconnection without using pon/poff?
<dppd> bazhang: how do i check this?
<Chapai> ppl still use dapper?
<cypha> dpowerd: will it ask me?
<abadd0n_> LSD|Ninja, actually in osx it's pretty good, but i'll take your argument as a mere insult towards the hardware, which, by the way, is not of any help to me
<dppd> bazhang: by running the update manager?
<dpowerd> cypha, yes
<babola1> bloops: NetMan should remember your previous settings so that you won't have to dial again. you still need to dial before you can connect *every* startup?
<yit41> help! i cant mount my drive all of sudden
<bazhang> abadd0n_, please tone it down
<cypha> what's the difference between terminal and konsole?
<dpowerd> cypha, if you are using kubuntu make sure to grab the right envy version
<bloops> babola1: yes.
<rhydar__> konsole is the KDE terminal ...
<cypha> i have ubuntu
<cypha> sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<cypha> ?
<LSD|Ninja> abadd0n_: you're like the 3rd person in here today who's complaining about Broadcrap, people are in here all the time complaining about it and my sister had a braodcrap card in her laptop that I replaced with an Intel over hte weekend because it was so bad
<rhydar__> terminal is the xfce terminal ...
<babola1> well, that's odd. How did you set up your connection? sudo pppconf?
<dpowerd> cypha, just follow the guide in the link i posted
<cypha> k
<dpowerd> looks correct though
<LSD|Ninja> (3rd person that I've noticed that is)
<babola1> bloops: ﻿well, that's odd. How did you set up your connection? sudo pppconf?
<rhydar__> I don't think that terminal can tab windows ...
<bazhang> dppd you can find synaptic?
<bloops> babola1: yes.
<bloops> ﻿babola1: if its disconnected in the middle, (it happens) I have to use pon too.
<bloops> Cant I just use nm to do what pon, poff does?
<dppd> hazhang: opened it...!
<babola1> bloops: perhaps it's an ISP issue..
<abadd0n_> i'm not really complaining about the hardware, simply about the diffences in drivers, if linuxwireless had gotten around to m43 supporting 4328/29 chipsets yet, i'm sure it'd work just fine
<cq> if a new upstream version is available, do you file a bug on the package? I'm looking at keepassx 0.2.2 vs 0.3.1
<bloops> I am asking because thats what I did in fedora.
<cypha> dpowerd: it didn't ask me to uninstall the nvidia stuff
<bazhang> dppd enable dapper-updates then refresh/reload
<bloops> I could connect/disconnect using the gui there.
<yit41> help me to mount my drive again
<dpowerd> did you open envy already?
<bloops> Is it possible to replace NM?
<dpowerd> there is a GUI
<rhydar__> sudo mouny -a
<LSD|Ninja> abadd0n_: Is your machine as OS X/Ubuntu dual boot? Is whether the card is supported in OS X oob important to you?
<rhydar__> mount
<bloops> With the one present in fedora?
<rhydar__> sorry, sudo mount -a
<cypha> dpowerd: i typed sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<cypha> and it did whatever it did
<cypha> and now it's done
<babola1> !who | bloops
<ubottu> bloops: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dpowerd> cypha, now u must open it
<abadd0n_> actually a triple boot and already supportet in osx, i don't understand the second question @ LSD|Ninja
<dpowerd> cypha, sudo envyng -t
<dppd> bazhang: how do i enable dapper -updates?
<yit41> something went wrong with my ubuntu. it says i dont have the privilege to do so
<abadd0n_> sry, gotta run, be back
<cypha> ohhh, ok, cool gui
<bazhang> cypha apps-->system tools
<cypha> yeah, i just found it
<cypha> i was looking in system/apps
<cypha> =)
<dpowerd> cypha, there is also a real GUI not inside the terminal
<cypha> yeah, i ran it from Applications now
<bloops> babola1: can I replace NM with something else?
<dpowerd> poke around under system in the main meun
<dpowerd> ok
<rhydar__> yit41 | mount is a sbin command, you have to sudo to execute
<yit41> ﻿rhydar__: it says no file or such directory
<microwaver> I'm experiencing a weird problem with ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy. Sometimes it is if, when I type or I alt tab or different keystrokes one of the keys 'stuck' it is just repeated over and over. any ideas what creates this problem?
<LSD|Ninja> abadd0n_: afaik, the Airport Extreme card is still mini-PCIe (at least on MacBook Pro) meaning it should be to replace it with, say, the Intel n card, However, that will kill your wireless in OS X
<cypha> i chose to "remove" the nvidia drivers and it's downloading something
<cypha> that's so weird
<cq> is there an easy way to go from kubuntu to ubuntu (and maybe back)? I'd like to try gnome
<yit41> ﻿rhydar__:but i can see my drive (named 38.8 GB Media) under Places
<babola1> bloops: im not sure. i'll go check on that. but i think Network Manager can connect/disconnect. a click on the NetMan icon, then a popup appears. Hover your cursor over "dial up connections" and it should give you options
<dpowerd> cypha, best of luck to you, im gone to raid my fridge, highlight me if you have probs ;]
<bazhang> dppd, is there not a software source in synaptic called dapper-updates? click to enable then refresh/reload
<cypha> thanks dpowered: u've been very helpful!
<rhydar__> yit41 | sudo apt-get install mount ... maybe
<bazhang> cq install ubuntu-desktop
<bloops> babola1: left click on the icon has a 'Manual Configuration' dialog link. Right click has
<cq> and then install kde-desktop to go back?=
<cq> or how is the default wm set?
<yit41> ﻿rhydar__:what do you mean maybe? i can mount before this and i even set up my ubuntu to auto-mount my drive
<rhydar__> yit41 | is it an external drive?
<stevem> Hey, I'm having difficulty deleting two directories from /mnt - see this nopaste and you'll see it looks _really_ wierd :S ... http://rafb.net/p/fuxa3B77.html
<bloops> babola1: *'Enable Networking' checkbox which enables disables eth0
<bazhang> cq you have kubuntu now? then choose in login screen under sessions
<yit41> ﻿rhydar__: no, it's another partition. my XP partition. i installed my hardy via wubi
<babola1> bloops: what do you have in Network Settings, Connections tab?
<dppd> bazhang: ok. i did it... but nothings changes...
<cq> bazhang: yes. where is sessions?
<bazhang> cq in login screen the little menu there click it
<cq> is the login screen teh same for kde/gnome?
<natalisushka> Hi people. I have a problem with my system that when I start it, non of the loading bar and the configuration output (starting servers, applications, checking system ...) appear. instead, I get a dim back screen with a very little light and then logs in the system normally after 3 minutes! Can anyone predict what's wrong?
<yit41> and my pidgin kept giving me Reading error when it is trying to connect to MSN
<bazhang> natalisushka, with that small amount of info hard to say
<bazhang> dppd, you need to refresh now
<o0Chris0o> natalisushka: check your system logs
<dppd> bazhang: i did... It updates all the packetinfo...
<bazhang> dppd now try the command again
<natalisushka> <bazhang> I believe it's a VGA driver problem. When I press Ctrl+Alt+4 to switch to command line unix-like I get very big characters, 4 in one line
<rhydar__> yit41 | if wubi is like VirtualBox, there might be some config settings to allow networking and access to other drives ...
<natalisushka> <o0Chris0o> What exactly of the system log I must check?
<bazhang> natalisushka, then boot in recovery mode and fix the driver issue
<dppd> bazhang: Alt-F2 and type gksu "update-manager -d"??
<bazhang> dppd first close synaptic
<natalisushka> <bazhang> I don't know how and what to fix! that's why I am here
<dppd> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> natalisushka, first boot into recovery mode
<rhydar__> natalisushka | are you using grub?
<cq> bazhang: do adept, synaptic, apt-get, etc. all play nice together? or do they need to be kept in sync somehow?
<natalisushka> <rhydar__> Yes
<yit41> ﻿rhydar__: well, i can see my drive, access the files in it normally before this
<natalisushka> <bazhang> And then?
<yit41> ﻿rhydar__: 10 minutes ago it stopped working
<Ollie_> Hello... what do I need to install to get "dlsym" ??
<bazhang> cq adept synaptic and add/remove are front ends for apt
<dppd> bazhang: nothing changes.... ;-)
<tobago> is there a way to save an opened/edited gedit-file when the the kernel is standing?
<bazhang> dppd pastebin your sources.list
<cq> bazhang: which use /var/lib/dpkg, ok...
<tobago> i know it sounds curious but the linux machine is really standing without using any cpu with load average 10!!!
<bazhang> cq dpkg
<yit41> where is mimi??
<tobago> i only have access to this machine via ssh from another machine.
<natalisushka> <bazhang> After I login to my recovery mode, what shall I do?
<rhydar__> natalisushka | vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<natalisushka> <rhydar__> What do you want to know exactly?
<Cheavera> I need a working Sun java plugin on a 64 bit system. I installed a 32bit firefox in /opt/ but i cant call any websites. I can call the local ip-adressof my router. Can someone help me out?
<natalisushka> <rhydar__> Do you want me to pastebin the contents?
<Myrtti> !tab | natalisushka
<ubottu> natalisushka: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bazhang> natalisushka, then we need to fix the driver issue; have you booted into safe mode yet
<cypha> i just installed EnvyNG
<cypha> anyone famliar with that?
<LSD|Ninja> !envy | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<natalisushka> <bazhang> But as far as I remember safe mode isn't graphic! or is it?
<lorenzo_> hi can anyone suggest a way to transform avi files into mp4 on hardy amd64 please? thanks?
<Ollie_> Hi. I'm trying to compile something, but it's not working because I'm missing "dlsym", "dlerror", "dlopen", and "dlclose". Any help?
 * LSD|Ninja can't believe he just did that...
<bazhang> natalisushka, yes it is
<joetheodd> Are there any Java 1.4 packages on the repositories anymore?
 * LSD|Ninja has been hanging in here for far too long
<wols_> Ollie_: paste the error, first arror
<Cheavera> How can i install a 32bit firefox on my 64bit system the way it works?
<natalisushka> <bazhang> From grub?
<cypha> LSD|Ninja, how do i get it to recognize my 2nd monitor?
<wols_> joetheodd: not really. 1.4 is long gone
<rhydar__> Ollie_ | sudo apt-cache search dlsym ...
<dppd> bazhang: got the sources.list?
<yit41> anyone here to help me with mounting my drive?
<leonbrussels> Cheavera: Could this help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<cypha> and also, i chose to uninstall the nvidia drives (from within the NVNG thing in applications) and the Nvidia X Server SEttings are still there
<joetheodd> wols_, say I were to have to upgrade the wooly mammoth of java projects and compile against 1.4, where could I get a copy of the JDK? I suppose I'm comfortable jerry-rig installing it.
<bazhang> dppd you need to pastebin it and then give the url here
<wols_> joetheodd: old ubuntu version, sun, blackdown
<bazhang> rhydar__, no sudo needed for apt-cache search
<joetheodd> wols_, think I could find sun's 1.4 on an old ubuntu package browser and manually install the deb?
<wols_> joetheodd: yes, if you are lucky
<wols_> tho, java is non-free
<Jburrke> Hey, when I load up a game like ET for example I get these wierd flashy black boxes on the screen.. Anyone know what that's about?
<o0Chris0o> ET?
<o0Chris0o> Enemy Territory?
<dpowerd> cypha, you cant configure your monitors through the "nvidia x server settings" windows
<joetheodd> wols_, jdk's 5 and 6 can't compile against old versions, can they?
<Jburrke> Yeah
<dpowerd> ?
<European-African> hey, I have a problem configuring my network in System>>Administration>>Network Tools. The Configure button it greyed out. Is this a permissions, or do you conf the network different in gusty than fiesty?
<o0Chris0o> !games | jburrke
<ubottu> jburrke: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<dppd> bazhang:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12403/
<Ollie_> rhydar__: I just run that command. Found 6 packages that have some libraries, and I installed them. I'm still getting the same error though ... ?
<alsadk> i want an application to recover rar password and have a gui and deb
<o0Chris0o> Jburrke: could be some settings with your video card, not all cards are supported 100%
<microwaver> I'm experiencing a weird problem with ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy. Sometimes it is if, when I type or I alt tab or different keystrokes one of the keys 'stuck' it is just repeated over and over. any ideas what creates this problem?
<arooni_> when sending mail to a SMTP server, with TLS encryption enabled, is it even possible to use a proxy server so that the SMTP server wouldn't know my computer's IP address (for privacy) ?  if so , how would it work?
<Jburrke> o0Chris0o: Is there a list i can take a look at?
<idimmu> how do i disable compiz in hardy?
<babola1> ok. i'm taking a risk at being offtopic here. i'm about to plugin an old pixelview TV card (BT878) and I was wondering if i should know anything "of note" before i try to set it up
<bazhang> dppd now open up terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<Ollie_> wols_: ../src/.libs/libglpk.so: undefined reference to `dlsym'
<Ollie_> ../src/.libs/libglpk.so: undefined reference to `dlerror'
<Ollie_> ../src/.libs/libglpk.so: undefined reference to `dlopen'
<Ollie_> ../src/.libs/libglpk.so: undefined reference to `dlclose'
<FloodBot1> Ollie_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babola1> idimmu: System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<o0Chris0o> Jburrke: what video card do you have?
<wols_> bazhang: no, V4L works nicely usually for this chip
<idimmu> hmm i dont have an 'advanced desktop effect settings'
<wols_> Ollie_: you aren't linking to a needed library
<Jburrke> o0Chris0o: I dun remember, what's the command I type to find out again?
<bazhang> wols_, which chip?
<wols_> hence, undefined references
<joetheodd> Tr0gd0r was a man, or maybe he was a dragon man, or maybe he was just a dragon!
<wols_> bazhang: bt878
<European-African> hey, I have a problem configuring my network in System>>Administration>>Network Tools. The Configure button it greyed out. Is this a permissions, or do you conf the network differently in gusty than fiesty? I am using 7.10.
<alsadk> i want an application to recover rar password and have a gui and deb
<babola1> idimmu: you haven't installed ccsm yet? hmm. try appearances, effects tab and set it to none
<o0Chris0o> ahh whats that command lspi I think..
<o0Chris0o> !lspi
<ubottu> Factoid lspi not found
<LSD|Ninja> AND THE DRAGON COMES IN THE NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGHHHHHTTT!
<o0Chris0o> :(
<dppd> bazhang: ok did it
<Ollie_> wols_: It's GLPK... I downloaded the source from the website. Do I need to modify the code to get it to compile?
<Jburrke> :/
<LSD|Ninja> !trogodr
<ubottu> Factoid trogodr not found
<bazhang> LSD|Ninja, please stop now
<dpowerd> !repeat | European-African
<ubottu> European-African: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xaint> Hi, is there i way i can get my  ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02) to work. According to the HP website i am supposed to use Conexant CX20468-31 AC97 Audio Driver. How do i install the driver?
<o0Chris0o> bazhang: whats the command to list the available cards?
<willwork4foo> hi all - I'm trying to get netatalk set up to work with my Leopard macbook, and I'm almost there... I've managed to get the server visible in the "Shared" area on the Finder sidebar in Leopard, but when I click on it I get "Connect Failed" - if I try clicking "Connect As" and entering my username/password from Ubuntu, it responds immediately with "Connection failed - there was an error connecting to the server. Check the s
<joetheodd> LSD|Ninja burninating the country side, burninating the peasants! burninating all people.. [random screaming]
<European-African> ok
 * idimmu installs
<LSD|Ninja> bazhang: noone in this channel is any fun >_<
<European-African> sorry
<rhydar__> Ollie | no README or ./configure script?
<willwork4foo> can anyone help me out with netatalk? This is driving me nuts!
<alsadk> i want an application to recover rar password and have a gui and deb
<bazhang> joetheodd, and LSD|Ninja please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Cheavera> ﻿leonbrussels: Bedankt precies wat ik zocht.
<bazhang> dppd now try the command again
<LSD|Ninja> bazhang: this is hte fun-vee, the humdrum-vee is over there -> :P
<idimmu> babola1: it seems that simple-ccsm doesnt actually let you disable compiz, it just lets you configure it
<dpowerd> !nl | Cheavera
<ubottu> Cheavera: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<dppd> bazhang: nothing happens
<leonbrussels> Cheavera: No problem, one quick google search did the trick :)
<o0Chris0o> bazhang: whats the command to list the available cards? video and audio
<bazhang> lspci o0Chris0o
<o0Chris0o> ahhh
<o0Chris0o> I was close :)
<alsadk> i want an application to recover rar password and have a gui and deb
<o0Chris0o> try that Jburrke "lspci" in terminal
<idimmu> babola1: the correct answer is 'system->preferences->visual affects'
<o0Chris0o> and find your video card
<idimmu> thanks for your help
<idimmu> babola1: the correct answer is 'system->preferences->appearence->visual affects' even
<babola1> idimmu: you can also try -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778602&highlight=disable+compiz
<Jburrke> o0Chris0o lots of stuff
<babola1> idimmu: that was what i told you.. [﻿(01:03:21  PHT) babola1: idimmu: you haven't installed ccsm yet? hmm. try appearances, effects tab and set it to none]
<o0Chris0o> !paste | Jburrke
<ubottu> Jburrke: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<willwork4foo> hi all - I'm trying to get netatalk set up to work with my Leopard macbook, and I'm almost there... I've managed to get the server visible in the "Shared" area on the Finder sidebar in Leopard, but when I click on it I get "Connect Failed" - if I try clicking "Connect As" and entering my username/password from Ubuntu, it responds immediately with "Connection failed - there was an error connecting to the server. Check the s
<yit41> anyone? please, i have to get my drive work soon on my ubuntu
<o0Chris0o> !anyone | yit41
<ubottu> yit41: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> dppd just open up update manager without the alt-f2
<o0Chris0o> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jburrke> o0Chris0o http://paste.ubuntu.com/12410/
<idimmu> ah sorry babola1 didnt notice :)
<dppd> bazhang: Yep!
<o0Chris0o> k one sec Jburrke and I will check it out
<Jburrke> mkk
<natalisushka> <bazhang> I logged in recovery mode, it was only shell!
<babola1> *sigh*
<alsadk> i want an application to recover rar password and have a gui and deb
<bazhang> natalisushka, this is gutsy or hardy
<panesar_sandeep> can anyone help me out with "running oracle based applications on linux"?
<natalisushka> Gusty
<dpowerd> !repeat | alsadk
<ubottu> alsadk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<panesar_sandeep> can anyone help me out with "running oracle based applications on linux"?
<bazhang> alsadk, you lost the pass? then it is gone
<natalisushka> I mentioned I have 7.10
<bullgard4> What Linux command approximates a Windows command 'net view'?
<bazhang> natalisushka, try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ollie_> I want to compile something with the intel "icc" compiler rather than gcc. How can I do this with ./configure and make?
<LSD|Ninja> bullgard4: smbclient -L server -U user ?
<o0Chris0o> Jburrke: this is your vid card,  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) it is integrated on your mother board. I suggest you go to the site I provided and read carefully and make sure you have it set up correctly
<o0Chris0o> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<dppd> bazhang: i try to run su update-manager -d in a terminal but the terminal just pops....!
<yit41> ok, here's the situation: my ubuntu suddenly stop mounting my XP partition. i can see the drive under Places (named 38.8GB Media) but if i click it it says i dont have the privilege to do so. i've been accessing file on that partition and i did make an fstab mod to get my ubuntu auto-mount my other partition
<bazhang> dppd, no not from terminal
<natalisushka> <bazhang> Is there a specific option I should set or avoid in  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<rhydar__> Ollie_ | there should be a compiler option in the ./configure scripts ?
<bazhang> natalisushka, if you dont know just choose default, be sure to choose the right driver (eg nvidia not nv)
<natalisushka> I have ati
 * chalcedony smiles
<natalisushka> it detects everything automatically, I remember last time I did it it was all default!
<baking> why when everytime I try to install a package it wants me to put cd in for some reason?
<rhydar__> yit41 | did you try cli: sudo mount -a
<baking> I am trying to install make
<baking> and it want's cd
<chalcedony> dears is there a CURRENT command line upgrade from feisty to gutsy and THEN from gutsy to Hardy?
<natalisushka> What is Video card's bus identifier: PCI:1:0:0_
<dpowerd> baking, i believe you need to edit your sources list
<rhydar__> baking | you need to set up your sources
<bazhang> baking install build-essential; first remove cd as software source and refresh
<yit41> ﻿rhydar__: i did and it says /media/disk: No such file or directory
<baking> I got everthing enabled
<baking> ok
<Chapai> yit41:- cut the entry in fstab for the drive and save it, click the drive, it should mount and paste the entry back in fstab.
<Chapai> i am trying to compile the rlink driver for the dwl - g122 but i get errors when i get to make, this the same error i get, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/rt73-make-problem-with-kernel-2.6.20-1.2933.fc6-i686-541053/
<yit41> chapai: how do i open up the fstab again?
<Jburrke> o0Chris0o: sorry man
<natalisushka> <bazhang> How do I know if my Video Card lacks RAM (So I may specify an amount of memory for it?)
<wols_> yit41: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Chapai> gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<chalcedony> i just really need the current link for command line upgrading from feisty to gutsy?
<baking> bazhang what the cd package name be called?
<bazhang> baking cd
<o0Chris0o> Jburrke: bout what?
<dppd> bazhang: isn't reinstalling the answer?
<dppd> bazhang: can i upgrade from a cd?
<wols_> natalisushka: lspci to find out which card it is
<Jburrke> You were going to take a look at my pastebin?
<bazhang> natalisushka, what card is it
<o0Chris0o> ahh indeeed I did and replied to you
<baking> (bazhang E: Couldn't find package cd
<o0Chris0o> Jburrke: this is your vid card,  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) it is integrated on your mother board. I suggest you go to the site I provided and read carefully and make sure you have it set up correctly
<wols_> chalcedony: edit your sources.list and apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<o0Chris0o> !games
<wols_> baking: cd is a shell built in
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<natalisushka> I have ATI
<bazhang> baking, you need to go into synaptic and do it there
<dermoth> playtrafficlog last
<wols_> natalisushka: doesn't answer my question
<Jburrke> o0Chris0o can you link me to the site again?
<baking> I only got ssh acess
<natalisushka> I have ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<bazhang> natalisushka, what exact ati do you have
<dermoth> oops ;)
<natalisushka> So X is memory?
<DarphBobo> what works best on hardy? gnash or macromedia flashplayer ?
<baking> (bazhang, what I do with just just ssh
<baking> can't do it from there?
<wols_> DarphBobo: adobe flash if your hardware supports it
<wols_> baking: you can
<Jburrke> Lol
<o0Chris0o> Jburrke:  ok you watching :)
<yit41> wols_: can i use the gedit instead of nano? what is the command?
<natalisushka> <bazhang> ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<o0Chris0o> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Jburrke> Yeah I'm here
<dpowerd> baking, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<wols_> yit41: gedit uses X, nano uses CLI
<bazhang> baking sure you can sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list put a # in front of cd
<Jburrke> Okay, thanks
<lorenzo_> hi, how do i encode videos for my ipod? I have read about ffmpeg but it looks complicated. anything easier to use? thanks
<DarphBobo> wols_: adobe flash got any crash issues with ff in hardy?
<bazhang> baking then sudo apt-get update after you have saved the file
<faileas> I read about the issues with openssh on debian based distros.. i admin a ubuntu gutsy box remotely, and when i tried to update it openssh got held back. I assume its cause i'm using it... so am i gonna have to go down and physically update it?
<cypha> dpowerd: i can't find ANYONE to help me bud, i'm sorry to bother you again
<wols_> faileas: it's not cause you're uising it
<Jburrke> j
<natalisushka> <wols_>, <bazhang> ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<dpowerd> cypha, whats up
<faileas> wols_: why then >_>
<wols_> faileas: dependency issues
<tmroland> hello
<cypha> ok, so envyNG doesn't seem to have uninstalled nvidia
<cypha> drivers
<faileas> o0
<bazhang> natalisushka, is that a fairly new card-->how much video ram does it have
<wols_> apt-get install the package explicitly or use dist-upgrade
<faileas> wols_: so another file needs the older version?
<tmroland> i have attached a printer/scanner to ubuntu 7.10 and nothing happens
<cypha> i can still access the Nvidia X server settings
<wols_> faileas: no
<Radit> I just reinstalled ubuntu and backuped the var/cache/apt directory which is full of deb packages, if i use synaptics ( file -> add downloaded packages) will it be updated in the future? or is there a better way?
<wols_> cypha: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<dpowerd> but you cant configure them from there?
<beginner> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<natalisushka> <bazhang> I didn't understand!
<faileas> wols_: so i assume it won't update, and just put in place other measures ?
<yit41> chapai: okay, i can mount the drive again. if i added back the line, will the problem occur again? i need the line so that i can get my files once ubuntu boots
<void^> faileas: probably a new dependency - just try dist-upgrade
<cypha> ok, but before i do that...can i get the envyNG drivers to work/do something?
<faileas> void^: wouldn't that upgrade me to hardy? >_>
<Chapai> no it should not occur again yit41
<void^> faileas: no, completely unrelated
<cypha> where are the display options for the EnvyNG drivers?
<faileas> void^: seems to work ^^
<yit41> chapai: so i just add back the same line?
<faileas> thanks
<Chapai> did you by anychange boot into windows and out inproperly yit41
<bazhang> natalisushka, how much video ram does that ati card have? 64MB or what
<Chapai> what line are you adding to fstab by they way yit41
<milton101> #join dalnet
<cypha> dpowerd: any idea?
<UB`> https://www.paypal.com/
<natalisushka> <bazhang> That's what I was asking! I don't know actually!
<UB`> ops
<UB`> sorry
<administrateur> #kubuntu
<FloodBot1> UB`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<natalisushka> How can I know?
<yit41> chapai: i dont think so
 * faileas is kinda suprised how well ubuntu runs on that 450 mhz box (granted with 640 mb of ram) and how useful its turning out
<moii> kununtu
<yit41> chapai: this line >> /dev/sda1 /media/disk ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<dpowerd> uh
<bazhang> natalisushka, how old is the card
<moii> #kubuntu
<Chapai> ok, it normally happens when i xp restarts, the partition locks up and i either force mount or boot into windows to resolve it yit41
<wols_> natalisushka: you don't need to know how much it has, X will find out on its own
<scoopex_> anyone knows what i need to play dvds?
<Chapai> i did not ask what version of ubuntu do you have yit41
<natalisushka> <bazhang> I bought it 3 years ago
<wols_> !dvd | scoopex_
<ubottu> scoopex_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<crille> excuse me, what is the programs called that make a small window on your dekstop showing different statistics?  like HD usage, Ram usage, net usage and so on?
<yit41> chapai: i'm using hardy heron, installed via wubi
<beginner> Hi people! i found a problem with resolution after upgrade my Ubuntu from gutsy to hardy  and when i go system>preferences>screen resolution ,i got error msg "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<wols_> crille: conky for example
<yit41> chapai: but i installed on other partition that is empty
<crille> wols: thank you,  and what are the type of program called?  something like widget or applet?
<natalisushka> <wols_> I understand, I have a question upon that. I am configuring xserver-xorg and it's asking me for an amount of memory. I know that my card doesn't lack memory, but I want to ask if adding some memory, will it help the card be faster?
<sudoer> anyone here using rails with the ubuntu 8.04?
<Chapai>  /dev/sda1 /media/disk ntfs default 0 0 is what i have in my fstab, it i get no issues with mounting, i am certain  ntfs-3g comes installed with hardy yit41
<sudoer> i cant get fastthread to build
<vix85> is there any runtime for linux which can execute .NET byte code? I knew about MonoDevelop for developing, but is there any specialized runtime for just the execution?
<vix85> know*
<yit41> chapai: what is ntfs-3g anyway?
<beginner> please could somone help im newuser of Linux
<wols_> crille: conky is a normal program, what you mean is maybe gdesklets
<ActionParsnip> lo all o/
<wols_> yit41: a user space ntfs driver which can read and write to ntfs partitoins
<wols_> !ask | beginner
<ubottu> beginner: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Chapai> its i think driver or module to allow read/right access to nfts partition but needed for older ubuntu
<wols_> Chapai: needed for all ubuntu if you want to write to ntfs
<beginner> Wols_ i did ask :)
<rhydar__> vix85 | google for winecracks
<soldats> yit41: ntfs-3g allowws you to mount and read write ntfs partitions correctly
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | Chapai
<ubottu> Chapai: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<yit41> thanks everyone
<crille> wols_:thank you, that was what I was wondering
<issa> hi
<natalisushka> <wols_> So do you know the answer to my question?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | issa
<ubottu> issa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yit41> i need help on my pidgin. it wont connect to MSN protocol. i think it started when i uninstalled, deleted the .purple folder and reinstalled because i had some issue with pidgin not responding
<ActionParsnip> yit41: uninstal then reinstall the app
<blame> how do I edit settings on which run levels certain service runs?
<lorenzo_> hi, is there any way I can install i386 software onto hardy amd64? I need to use WinFF which is 386 only. thanks a lot for your kind help
<ActionParsnip> !nice | blame
<ubottu> blame: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gravin> yit41 if your msn password is too long it wont connect
<Bodsda> lorenzo_, it should work fine
<yit41> ﻿ActionParsnip: again? what are the commands?
<yit41> gravin: well, it works perfectly fine before this
<blame> ActionParsnip: !?
<vix85> rhydar__ : google for winecracks?
<issa> I an using Gusty 7.10 .. I tried installing Hardy, but every time I logged in, opening 1 or 2 apps it freezes! I set graphic to the lowest, but couldn't work with the system without getting it freezed and having to switch power off :/ What could the problem be? Is it memory or video card?
<lorenzo_> Bodsda: ok, but how do i install it? When i open the deb package, it says "wrong architecture". thanks
<gravin> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> yit41: sudo apt-get remove -purge pidgin; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pidgin
<DistroJockey> blame: sudo apt-get install sysvconfig  && sudo sysvconfig
<soldats> beginner: so im think depending on your computer setup if you have a nexer non onboard video card you may need the restricted drivers for your video card to get the right resolution, not sure if it worked before but itsd a start, the restricted drivers will be in administration>restricted drivers. if this isnt the prolem its worth checking out if your card is nvidia or ati but im out of it right now but i hope you get it working if not ill be on tom
<ActionParsnip> yit41:  not sure about the -purge bit, I'm never sure where it goes in the command
<Bodsda> lorenzo_, oh,. is it in the repo's?
<rhydar__> does anoyone know of the command to activate hotplug daemon for usf flash drives?
<rhydar__> does anoyone know of the command to activate hotplug daemon for usb flash drives?
<beginner> i said im new to linux (Ubuntu) & when i upgrade Gutsy to hardy i got a problem with resolution  (800*600) i think (big icons) and when i go to System>preferences>screen resolution i got this error msg : "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<natalisushka> Guys, anyone knows if it's possible to add memory while configuring xserver-xorg to a video card that doesn't lack memory by itself?
<soldats> beginner: i meant newer video card that is not on board
<yit41> and also is it normal for ubuntu to produce sound from only one application at one time? like i'm running amarok, playing some songs while ubuntu doesnt produce any sounds unless i stop amarok
<ActionParsnip> yit41: it --purge, my bad
<beginner> its Nvidia
<beginner> and it was working perfectly with Gutsy
<yit41> ﻿ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip,  apt-get remove --purge     is valid as is        apt-get purge
<o0Chris0o> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> did someone know how to mount an sd card?
<soldats> beginner: well i assume you should install thew restricted drivers for your card they should be in what i said before or in synaptics package manager so see the first you should be able to search easily for it but i need to sleep so ill maybe see you later good luck
<Fritzel> would I be asking for trouble if I did something like this, aoss padsp wine application.exe
<beginner> i did and it says in use!
<ActionParsnip> nxvl: push in the card then run fdisk -l
<DistroJockey> sudo fdisk -l  ^
<nxvl> ActionParsnip: don't see it there
<faileas> nxvl: same way as any other card...
<beginner> soldats: >hardware drivers its checked and says in use
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: i thought you could fdisk -l as user, not really a power command to list stuff
<ActionParsnip> nxvl: can we have a pastebin of lspci
<ActionParsnip> !paste | nxvl
<ubottu> nxvl: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip: doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: ok, but you can see mypoint right?
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip: yes, I do :)
<nxvl> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12415/
<natalisushka> Guys, anyone knows if it's possible to add memory while configuring xserver-xorg to a video card that doesn't lack memory by itself?
<LSD|Ninja> natalisushka: ? you want to upograde the VRAM on your video card?
<areels>  FireHOL is good?
<blame> DistroJockey: I can't find the name of the vnc/vino-server to disable it during boot, any tips?
<yit41> actionparsnip: still no effect
<yit41> i get the reading error
<DistroJockey> blame: not really, sorry
<Radit> does the command dpkg-scanpackages exist in hardy?
<ActionParsnip> nxvl: websearch for Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II
<natalisushka> <LSD|Ninja> yes
<ActionParsnip> yit41: what messages do you get?
<scoopex_> what about encrypted dvd`s, is there any way to play this?
<blame> 	does anyone know how to disable vnc/vino-server during boot ?
<yit41> actionparsnip: cant connect to server: reading error
<natalisushka> <LSD|Ninja> Is it possible
<faileas> scoopex_: you'd need libdvdcss from the medibuntu repo
<ActionParsnip> yit41: what protocol and what server you using?
<LSD|Ninja> natalisushka: not as a general rule
<smmagic> Hi, can someone tell me how to /home/eric/skulltag/skulltag: error while loading shared libraries: libfmod.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory fix that?
<yit41> is it normal for ubuntu to produce sound from only one application at a time? for example, i'm on amarok playing song but my pidgin wont produce any sounds unless i stop amarok
<natalisushka> <LSD|Ninja> I didn't get an answer? can it be possible in a special "case" if not a "general rule" ?
<DistroJockey> blame: does the following help?:  gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled false
<yit41> actionparsnip: yahoo, msn and irc
<LSD|Ninja> natalisushka: on a moidern consumer card, no
<ActionParsnip> yit41: do one at a time, delete the other accounts and try one at a time adding as yougo
<yit41> ok
<scoopex_> what is medibuntu repo?
<natalisushka> <LSD|Ninja> How do I measure modernity of the card?
<wols_> scoopex_: I already gave you the factoid for this
<microwaver> I'm experiencing a weird problem with ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy. Sometimes it is if, when I type or I alt tab or different keystrokes one of the keys 'stuck' it is just repeated over and over. any ideas what creates this problem?
<wols_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Radit> why does this command not available: sudo dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz ??
<scoopex_> wols_: yeh, but the dvd is encrypted?
<wols_> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ActionParsnip> scoopex_: whats the . for after scanpackages ?
<LSD|Ninja> natalisushka: is it less than 10-15 years old?
<scoopex_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> yit41: if you have a problem account, I use msn but not yahoo
<Radit> ﻿why does this command not available: sudo dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz ??
<natalisushka> <LSD|Ninja> Definitely
<ActionParsnip> Radit: whats the . for after scanpackages ?
<natalisushka> I bought it 3 years ago
<LSD|Ninja> natalisushka: then it's almost certainly non-upgradable
<natalisushka> with a new laptop
<Radit> ActionParsnip: I don't know.. i got it from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47751 can you please help?
<scoopex_> ok, theres somthing i dont understand, "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu? what is medibuntu?
<yit41> actionparsnip: still not working. it will work after some time if i'm not in the rush to use it
<LSD|Ninja> VRAM-upgradable graphics cards were popular back then but it's pretty much extinct these days.
<natalisushka> <LSD|Ninja> Are u sure?
<rhydar__> Radit | try executing the command in the folder where you have the *.gz file dowloaded
<Radit> rhydar__: i will try, please wait..
<Fritzel> I don't know the specifics but wouldn't interchangable vram have to be slower to compensate for uncertain connections?
<Fritzel> dust in the socket and so forth
<yit41> actionparcnip: the other day i unistalled and deleted the .purple because pidgin stopped responding. it was i think because of my laptop hanged. i think pidgin somewhat got stuck with musictracker and amarok
<ActionParsnip> Radit: i'd use: sudo dpkg --get-selections > /home/radit/box1.packages; gzip -9c /home/radit/box1.packages
<Radit> output: sudo: dpkg-scanpackages: command not found
<ActionParsnip> Radit: makes it more readable
<LSD|Ninja> natalisushka: workstation-class cards *might* still be upgradable but even then, the timing issues involved with having such high-bandwidth RAM in sockets would probably still be too great and so it too would most likely be soldered and non-upgradable
<_eMaX_> is there a way to improve the preview in nautilus - if I want to increase like the size of a preview of PDFs, I can hit Ctrl+, but it doesn't render it better, just zooms in
<yit41> ﻿is it normal for ubuntu to produce sound from only one application at a time? for example, i'm on amarok playing song but my pidgin wont produce any sounds unless i stop amarok
<ActionParsnip> yit41: hmm strange, what msn server you using?
<ActionParsnip> Radit: never done that really, I just redownload
<yit41> actionsnip: the mesage says: Connection error from Notification server : Reading error
<ActionParsnip> yit41: what server though, go to advanced account settings tab
<yit41> actionparsnip; messenger.hotmail.com port 1863. not via HTTP method
<ActionParsnip> messenger.hotmail.com port 1863
<ActionParsnip> http method: gateway.messenger.hotmail.com
<Radit> ActionParnsip: My internet connection is limited :-( i'll try that
<Shezif> Hi!
<dppd> i cannot upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 followed the guidelines, been helped by some of the users on this channel, but it still does not work...  ;-(
<dppd> Should i just reinstall?
<Shezif> I need help from someone that have a admin access to the ubuntu's irc channels
<harrydg> keep your homedirs
<faileas> hmm, anyone running virtualbox on hardy? i seem to be having problems getting the extentions disk
<harrydg> backup your /etc
<harrydg> and reinstall
<harrydg> that's easiest
<faileas> dppd: it might end up being easier
<ActionParsnip> and backup /homeunless you were smart and put it on its own partition
<dppd> hmm :-(
<harrydg> i once upgraded from win95 to win98... THAT was hell! ;)
<harrydg> you're trying to skip 3 versions.. :0
<harrydg> ;)
<Agnostic> harrydg, why upgrade ever?
<faileas> Agnostic: why *not* upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> dppd: i always suggest clean install. Ive lost count the number of people coming in here moaning something is broken after an upgrade
<Agnostic> faileas, *shrug* I still use mIRC 4.0. Its nice.
 * faileas would, though he's cautious with them
<crille> is there a simple command to install some extra gnome themes?
<Radit> ActionParsnip: "﻿sudo dpkg --get-selections > /home/radit/box1.packages; gzip -9c /home/radit/box1.packages" can you tell me the command if the deb packages are in: /home/radit/packages ?
<yit41> is there any way that i could get my ubuntu on a real partition instead of wubi without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Radit: sorry man, ive no idea
<faileas> yit41: lvpm... by the same guys who made wubi
<harrydg> Agnostic: because you can
<Radit> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks :-(
<Agnostic> harrydg, Good reason I guess.
<yit41> faileas: what is lvpm?
<aurel42> Hi there. Is there a painless way to let Nautilus display previews of raw camera images (dcraw)?
<faileas> yit41: how about using apt-on cd?
<faileas> erf
<faileas> i mean yit41: a series of scripts for moving wubi installs to real partitions
<faileas> Radit: take a look at apt-on cd
<Radit> faileas: aptoncd is buggy on heron i'm still recovering my debs
<faileas> ahh
<Radit> from aptoncd..
<Kalamansi> hello :)
<natalisushka> Guys, anyone knows how to connect to a VPN connection in command-line (already set with network-manager-pptp)
<natalisushka> ?
<Kalamansi> which one is stable?6.10,7.10 or 8?(ubuntu server and desktop) ? thanks
<faileas> Kalamansi: stable in what sense?
<yit41> faileas: ok. i have my ubuntu installed on drive D: via wubi. the drive is completely empty. if i want to transfer using the script, do i have to make a new partition which that would cost me to lose XP?
<DistroJockey> natalisushka: I use  vpnc  (but it may be Cisco specific)
<joaopinto> Kalamansi, they are all stable, if you mean LTS, 8.04 is the way to go
<faileas> yit41: you wouldn't need to lose XP
<davidooo> hi everybody
<ari_stress> hi
<ActionParsnip> Kalamansi: they are all officially released
<davidooo> I need help about rsync
<joaopinto> yit41, you dont need to loose XP, but you will need enough free space to create the partition before the move
<Kalamansi> joaopinto thankd.ill downlosd 8.04
<natalisushka> <DistroJockey> Cuz I want to connect to the internet using unix (non-graphical mode)
<davidooo> anyone knows about rsync in ibuntu
<babolat> how do i get my TVcard to work. installed TvTime already. I have Prolink Pixelview BT878
<faileas> yit41: i'd defrag, use partedmagic (or your partition editor of choice) then LVPM to move
<joaopinto> davidooo, just ask your question
<babolat> !rsync | davidooo
<ubottu> Factoid rsync not found
<yit41> ﻿i only have 80GB
<jonix> "someone knowing how to setup ipodtouch to use it with ubuntu?"
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | jon
<ubottu> jon: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | jonix
<ubottu> jonix: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya.... i'm trying to use brasero
<pvh_sa|wrk> and it says the medium (a DL DVD) is not writeable with the current set of plugins. this is 8.04 - anyone seen this?
<DistroJockey> natalisushka: I use it to vpn to my work. It is a cli thing.
<wols_> babolat: have you loaded the v4l drivers?
<yit41> why does amarok wont produce any sound after i watch some videos on youtube? other apps like amarok still producing sound
<davidooo> I have to make that pc1 sync with pc2
<babolat> wols_: i haven't.. how?
<wols_> babolat: bt878 iirc
<natalisushka> <DistroJockey> What is cli?
<babolat> that's in a terminal, wols_?
<ActionParsnip> !cli | natalisushka
<ubottu> natalisushka: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cq> davidooo: make what sync, the whole PC, just user data, clone the harddrive, ... ?
<DistroJockey> natalisushka: Comand Line Interface
<wols_> babolat: it's a driver, not a program, use modprobe
<DistroJockey> command^
<davidooo> if I make a change in the pc1 the other pc2 make the same change
<stevem> Does anyone know of an alternative to tsclient?  maybe something that supports tabs?  (it's the RDP I need more than anything)
<DistroJockey> natalisushka: what you need basically :)
<babolat> wols_: not really following here. sorry. care to walk me through?
<davidooo> two pcs works with ubuntu 8
<natalisushka> Oh ok :) English is just rich of abbreviation, hard to guess if u don't memories sm times
<DistroJockey> natalisushka: true :)
<ActionParsnip> yit41: you got msn ok on your pidgin now?
<cq> davidooo: is this for backup, to use both at the same time... ? you need to give more information
<matteo1990> hi all, i am having problem with wine dependencies, i complete removed it 10 min ago and i can't reinstall it because i get this message The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<matteo1990>   wine: Depends: libldap-2.4-2 (>= 2.4.7) which is a virtual package.
<matteo1990>         PreDepends: dpkg (>= 1.14.12ubuntu3) but 1.14.5ubuntu16 is installed.
<matteo1990> Resolving dependencies...
<matteo1990> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<FloodBot1> matteo1990: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matteo1990> Install the following packages:
<davidooo> both at  the same time with ssh
<frost> I have a problem with SiS S17012 does any one know how to fix it because i dont have Sound on ubuntu ?
<davidooo> I make a change in pc1 pc2 have the same change
<aurel42> Nautilus + dcraw + missing part = previews?
<davidooo> only in this way
<wols_> davidooo: simple ac97 driver. google for "k7s5a howto". it has the same audiochip
<babolat> wols_: bash: bt878: command not found
<davidooo> I don't want that pc2 if I make a change in pc2 pc1 change the smae
<davidooo> only pc1 to pc2
<cq> davidooo better off sharing the home filesystem
<yit41> actionparsnip: no. at least it checked my mail
<cq> but just the data files, or the operating system as well?
<wols_> babolat: I told you it's not a command but a driver, you need to use modprobe to load it
<frost> I have a problem with SiS S17012 does any one know how to fix it because i dont have Sound on ubuntu ? , Any idea ?
<yit41> actionparsnip: and it's killing me that pidgin wont alert me since i got my amarok playing!
<wols_> frost: simple ac97 driver. google for "k7s5a howto". it has the same audiochip
<frost> thnx wols
<babolat> i did modprobe bt878 iirc and no errors. it loaded right?
<babolat> wols_:
<davidooo> one pc is a server an the other client
<ActionParsnip> yit41: the http method works flawlessly for me
<cq> 7join #rsync
<babolat> wols_: -linux:~$ modprobe bt878 iirc already done. but tvtime still says "No signal"
<davidooo> cq I am in the rsync channel
<ActionParsnip> babolat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153935
<simsx> anyone tell me better Fedora 9 Or Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> babolat: don't usesudo gedit though, use gksudo gedit
<smmagic> hi, error while loading shared libraries: libfmod.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory how do I fix that error?
<ActionParsnip> simsx: depends on personal preference.
<babolat> looking, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> simsx: which is better. Coke or Pepsi?
<simsx> Coke
<yit41> actionparsnip: it will connect soon. everything was fine before this... it made me hate ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> simsx: neither is "better", some like one, some like the other
<cq> coke is ubuntu, look at the color....
<davidooo> cq
<davidooo> send me a mp
<yit41> actionparsnip: i'm on ubuntu because: my internet works fast, my laptop speakers sound alot better, great graphic with less memory, and i dont feel like lagging
<ActionParsnip> yit41: im on KUbuntu, eeeXUbuntu and Mandriva
<o0Chris0o> <--kubuntu
<davidooo> anyone knows about rsync
<shedflex> what's the best way to install XFCE into an existing 8.04 default install?
<o0Chris0o> !rsync
<ubottu> Factoid rsync not found
<simsx> and tell me what's differnet UBUNTU , XUBUNTU ? KUBUNTU
<shedflex> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ActionParsnip> !xfce | shedflex
<ubottu> shedflex: please see above
<yit41> dont you guys feel like you also need windows no matter what??
<areels> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ActionParsnip> yit41: no, I have zero windows systems
<g0tcha> hey guys, im trying to use apt-get install apache2 but its giving me this msg: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<areels> !firestarter
<ActionParsnip> yit41: the only microsoft thing I use is the MSN protocol
<simsx> what is different in Ubuntu , xubuntu , kubuntu and waht u say me to install Unbutu Xubuntu Kubuntu or any other????
<g0tcha> how can i see if theres another process is using it?
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | g0tcha
<ubottu> Factoid fixapt not found
<cq> g0tcha: that, or you are not root... try with sudo
<ActionParsnip> !brokenapt | g0tcha
<ubottu> Factoid brokenapt not found
<DistroJockey> g0tcha, or you have Synaptic open
<shedflex> simsx, indeed, one had hoped it would be a matter of just apt-get'ing a new package rather than a while new disk!
<g0tcha> cq, i am using it with sudo
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: you got synaptic / adept open?
<o0Chris0o> simsx, its personal prefences, plz check out the main distro @ http://www.ubuntu.org
<davidooo> I need help about rsync sent me a pm
<yit41> actionparsnip: my situation right now is i need windows just in case ubuntu went wrong
<g0tcha> uh, yes, thats it
<simsx> but u waht supposed to  install me ?
<frost> wols_, : still have same problem cant fix it
<g0tcha> synaptic is open .. i guess thats why
<faileas> simsx: their all the same other than desktop environment...
<shedflex> trouble I'm having here is some people want GNOME, others' want XFCE and another again wants Fluxbox
<yit41> actionparsnip: i'm not a pro for everything before Windows GUI or Ubuntu DE
<shedflex> so I need to have all 3 concurrently installed,w hich should work
<cq> shedflex- so install gnome and xfce and tell them to switch back and worth from the login screen
<frost> does any one know how to fix a sound on Ubuntu 8.04 for SiS S17012
<shedflex> ah, this is whatI wanted -   sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<faileas> shedflex: install all 3, then let the user select..
<ActionParsnip> yit41: how do you mean??
<Svish> why did my audio become kind of crackling after I installed pulseaudio?
<yit41> actionparsnip: i dont know anything about computer beyond the GUI
<shedflex> faileas, the problem was before that I was trying to install xfce and fluxbox as individual packages - which didn't seem to quiet 'work' - but now I found the above namely the 'xubuntu-desktop' was the crux
<frost> does any one know how to fix a sound on Ubuntu 8.04 for SiS S17012, any one who can help
<faileas> shedflex: oh...
<ActionParsnip> yit41: with ubuntu you dont have to
<constrictor> can anyone recommend a good Java book
<infornography> I am going to install the latest ubuntu. I already have gutsy installed. Can anybody tell me if there is any advantage to doing a fresh install from CD rather than an upgrade with apt
<yit41> actionparsnip: lol yeah right. i crashed my ubuntu few times now and use the CTRL+ALT+Backspace alot
<erUSUL> constrictor: ##java ??
<cq> shedflex kubuntu-desktop is there too
<ActionParsnip> yit41: you may want to address that
<erUSUL> infornography: if you upgrade you keep all the tweaks and confs you may have made
<shedflex> ctrl-alt-backspace is nice when u can't do anything else
<cq> infornography: from scratch install is more work
<shedflex> or, ssh'ing from another machine and killing gdm ):
<Wasob> Anyone have experience with  FTPD?
<infornography> thanks, thats all I wanted to know
<panesar_sandeep> ./join irc.freenode.net
<yit41> i always have problem with my sound and i hate ir
<yit41> it*
<DistroJockey> infornography: clean install = works better
<dieluan> zenme
<tmapj> i just installed UbuntuStudio but dont know how to connect it to my wireless network. can anyone help?
<frost> I have a problem with SiS S17012 , i dont have sound can any one help please ?
<shedflex> yit41, can be annoying - I admit I've been lucky to date and haven't ran into too many troubles other than sometimes with older linux distros when I have two sound cards
<shedflex> frost, is there any data on google saying that it works
<tmapj> pls help, anyone
<European-African> hi, I am having problem with a 128mb usb-stick. When I plug it in and type dmesg in the terminal in gives these entries:
<European-African> [10818.750640] sdb: rw=0, want=432871123, limit=251904
<European-African> [10818.750642] attempt to access beyond end of device
<ActionParsnip> tmapj: do you have the drivers installed? What wifi adapter do you have? How is it attatched to your system
<yit41> shedflex: my first experience with linux was back in early 2000s, when win98 is still around
<frost> last time some one told me here some modprobe and i fixit but right now no one helping
<yit41> shedflex: i swear i'll never use linux again. it was a nightmare
<shedflex> frost, can get difficult - amazing that there's 1300+ people here
<tmapj> action how do i install the drivers?
<shedflex> yit41, heh, I've been using it since... ~1996
<shedflex> yit41, I tend to swear a lot more at other OS's
<shedflex> yit41, I presume google revealed nothing?
<frost> yes , but i cant solve the problem :(
<Warddr> hello, what do I have to do when I attach a beamer to my notebook and it doesn't work. Only the boot-menu is on the beamer screen
<shedflex> frost, modprobe is what is used to load up drivers - do you know what the module name is for your sound card?
<cq> if I want to remove the ubuntu desktop to go back to just kde, is there a way to remove all the dependencies that were installed?
<yit41> shedflex: back then i was 10 or something and we dont have internet connection at home
<shedflex> frost - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506376
<frost> shedflex, my sound card is SiS S17012
<shedflex> yit41, that can sure make it hard
<frost> shedflex, : thnx let me check
<shedflex> np
<babolat> ActionParsnip: didn't work. How do i know which settings to put for bt878 rev 11? the tute pertains to a rev 2 card
<DistroJockey> cq: doubt it, but if you use   sudo tasksel   it may do a reasonable job
 * shedflex twiddles while he waits for fluxbox desktop to install
<amirman84> does anyone know why gnome art manager refuses to open for me?
<rabspd> Hello
<rabspd> I need help.
<ActionParsnip> !paste > tmapj
<frost> shedflex, : i guess that i should install ubuntustudio-audio
<rabspd> which is good antivirus for Linux?
<aurel42> I installed "gnome-raw-thumbnailer", yet I still don't get previews for camera images. Preview is set to "always". Any ideas?
<shedflex> rabspd, for linux... or for filtering windows files?
<shedflex> (or emails)
<yit41> any recommendation for FLV extractor on ubuntu? i want IDM-like manager
<Plata-Cri> irc://irc.eumenide.org/eumenide
<frost> shedflex, : thanks for support man
<shedflex> frost, wish u luck
<frost> thank you buddy
<frost> i am downloading now ubuntustudio-audio, giving a try
<shedflex> ok
<ActionParsnip> babolat: doesnt matter what card it is its a bt787 is all you need (uaully)
<rabspd> shedflex: I think it's easy to remove windows viruses from linux system (dualboot)
<babolat> but it's still not working, ActionParsnip... :(
<shedflex> rabspd, well, there's a good range of AV scanners that work in linux
<shedflex> including the OpenSource  ClamAV
<shedflex> bbl
<rabspd> shedflex: which one is good, including GUI
<DistroJockey> rabspd: sudo apt-get install clamavtk
<DistroJockey> clamtk^
<rabspd> DistroJockey: is it good than propritary antivirus?
<rabspd> such as avast, AVG etc
<DistroJockey> rabspd: it be the best I know
<rabspd> DistroJockey: Thanks
<davidmo> hola a todos necesito ayuda de rsync
<DistroJockey> rabspd: or Sophos (but that costs money I think)
<kevin_> anyone know how to make evolution play a wav sound when mail arrives instead of a beep via the internal speaker?
<davidmo> tengo que hacer un sincronismo entre dos pcs de ubuntu
<rabspd> DistroJockey: what about AVG?
<morasha> hello
<DistroJockey> !es | davidmo
<kevin_> i searched the preferences and found nothing relating to sounds
<ubottu> davidmo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<morasha> can anyone recommend me about good program to copy cd 2 cd directly ?
<judgert123> Hmm seems that the wireless drivers arent available in the net-boot iso =((
<morasha> without making an image on the disk and burning ?
<davidmo> ubottu sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<DistroJockey> rabspd: not linux native I believe
<generic> guys am floowoing this
<generic> http://www.cups.org/articles.php?L265+THow-To+P1+Q
<rabspd> DistroJockey: I fond a .deb package of AVG 7.5, don't know what kind of is this.
<generic> still i can not print
<Mulder> i hope everyone has had the latest openssl updates
<generic> whats the issue
<morasha> please just give me name of program to install
<DistroJockey> davidmo: it's a bot, he don't mind :)
<morasha> i am sure you know
<morasha> i want to make a cd copy
<davidmo> ok
<morasha> without copying it first to the disk
<davidmo> #ubuntu-es
<sigma_1234> does openoffice 3 beta integrate properly into kde4 or use kde3 styles?
<morasha> so i guess ubuntu is still behind
<morasha> cany make directly copy cd to cd
<morasha> maybe someday //
<rabspd> morasha: install a package called brasero.
<Pomin> hei, any body can help me ?
<rabspd> morasha: it's something like Nero for Windows.
<DistroJockey> !ask | Pomin
<ubottu> Pomin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<natalisushka> <morasha> This isn't about the system, it's abouset the application you u
<natalisushka> This isn't about the system, it's about the application you use*
<morasha> thanks
<generic> jim?
<Pomin> I upgrade from 7.x -> 8.04 , kernel 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP, CPU : Intel E6600 x 2
<natalisushka> <morasha> K3B can do anything you want
<Pomin> but I can only see 2 cpus in 'top' command
<DistroJockey> Pomin: well, it is a dual core
<Pomin> yeah, so suppose I can see 4 CPUs in 'top'
<Pomin> but only 2
<DistroJockey> Pomin: or do you mean you have 2 dual core
<davidooo> I need help about rsync guys
<notsniw> hey
<Pomin> yeah, I have 2 cpus
<DistroJockey> Pomin: ahh, try   htop
<DistroJockey> Pomin: may work better
<Pomin> tried. only 2. :)
<Pomin> and other info: /proc/cpuinfo is correct
<notsniw> can anyone tell me if libcv1 and libcv-dev are the real intel opencv-libraries? the description says "compatible to intels IPL" .. or how to find out
<nikin> hy
<notsniw> ?
<Pomin> 'lshw' is correct as well, 2 cpus, each with 2 logical-cpus
<DistroJockey> Pomin: ahh. Well, it may be worth submitting a bug report then
<Pomin> okay. Thanks. :) anyone other ideas ?
<DistroJockey> Pomin: only other thing I can suggest is to try the server version
<Wasob> Who has experience with FTPD ??
<arex> How can I recursively list files and directories in a dir and only get the file / dir name (not size, owner, date etc)?
<Pomin> Distrokockey : ok, Thanks. I will consider about it. ;)
<SilenceGold> arex: man ls
<ActionParsnip> arex: man ls is a good start
<Pomin> arex : 'man find' maybe help, too
<DistroJockey> Pomin: your real issue is with top as far as I see
<berent> Is there any ubuntu version of game dangerous Dave???
<knifepoint> how do i change the jdk in netbeans?
<knifepoint> i want to go from the open jdk to the sun jdk
<Az> hi guys just have a quick question. is there a web based proxy server i can run on my box so i can view websites from work
<faileas> anyone use freenx? i just updated my sshserver and autentication seems to fail on client side
<Xsss4hell> Hi
<Xsss4hell> I will start a big party at home in some hours
<arex> Well, ls -1 is close, but doesn't work very well with -R
<Pomin> Distrojockey : I hope so. I need the computing power.
<Xsss4hell> can somebody help me and tell me howto clone the screen so I see the output of the computer on the tv
<MasseR> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Az> Xsss4hell, do you have nvidia?
<Xsss4hell> no
<Xsss4hell> ati
<Az> :\
<DistroJockey> Pomin: if the /proc info is ok, then you be good to go I think
<Pomin> top, htop, and GNOME System Monitor all the same. :)
<Xsss4hell> everything works supergreat, but I don't know howot clone the screen like on windows
<Az> search for ati settings manager
<Az> i know nvidia has nvidia-settings
<dan_> anybody seen any trouble shoo ting for a frozen c ursor in 8.04?
<Pomin> Thanks, Distrojockey. :-D bye~~
<DistroJockey> Pomin: later
<Xsss4hell> Az fella the prob ist not video, I have 3d compiz 'n all that shiznit
<Xsss4hell> I just need to clone screens
<Xsss4hell> Xorg.conf maybe?
<Az> Xsss4hell, im just saying there might be a frontend for it
<Az> but yes you should be able to achieve it by configuring xorg.conf
<Xsss4hell> howto install the frontend wihout the drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Xsss4hell: what graphics card you got?
<Az> ati
<Xsss4hell> I don't want to experiment so close before the party
<Xsss4hell> my Xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/12428/
<Xsss4hell> help appreciated
<Az> Xsss4hell, fglrxconfig do you have that cmd?
<Az> looking at some forum posts and it keeps coming up
<Az> saying you should be able to configure it through there
<TokenBad> I just did upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10..after reboot it keeps booting to prompt instead of gui and gives me msg about trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/somelongstring..says no resume image..and then keeps trying to load the gui over and over..
<TokenBad> only to keep shutting down
<Fritzel> (using alsa) can flash be configured to cooperate with the rest of the system for sound
<Xsss4hell> I have Hardy by the way
<Xsss4hell> it has a gui for resolution
<ActionParsnip> Xsss4hell: http://www.mepis.org/node/12385
<Xsss4hell> it says clone screen, I tick it and hit apply, after closing and reopening the gui it is unticked again
<TokenBad> then after it retrys like 6 times..it comes up giving an error msg saying that it has retried 6 times in 90 secs and to wait 2 mins to try again
<TokenBad> anyone know how to fix this?
<Az> try running it sudo
<Az> i was having that issue yesterday lol
<Az> g2g work hopefully that helps
<Xsss4hell> Az ty
<tzd> my bluetooth headset and mobile phone seems to be disconnected after a couple of seconds from my bluetooth device. The Bluetooth K icon turns blue when connected but after 1-2 seconds it turns grey. Can someone please help me?
<Az> it worked?
<Xsss4hell> now
<Xsss4hell> no
<Az> you need to restart xserver for it to take effects
<tabularasa_> my xubuntu x-login is missing, which packet do i have to reinstall?
<Xsss4hell> ah ok
<Xsss4hell> I'll be back in a min
<Xsss4hell> restart X
<kasra> Is it safe to resize ext3 partition ?
<ActionParsnip> kasra: backup first just incase
<DistroJockey> kasra: always have a backup
<kasra> ActionParsnip: is it supported ?
<Escaper>  Hello, I have two-three questions/problems with Hardy on my ThinkPad T61 with Nvidia. Anyone willing to help?
<wols_> !ask | Escaper
<ubottu> Escaper: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> kasra: no idea, but if data safety is a concern, backup
<kasra> DistroJockey: is the action supported ?
<Escaper>  First, I just got info about latest updates, did them, reboot (as asked), and now I cannot see letters in Firefox. What on Earth is going on?!?
<DistroJockey> kasra: what ActionParsnip said
<wols_> Escaper: only firefox?
<Xsss4hell> Az it did not work
<wols_> kasra: sure, ext3 is resizeable with gparted
<Xsss4hell> the checkbutton is still unchecked
<Escaper> wols_ To my best knowledge :-(
<Xsss4hell> in gnome-display-properties
<wols_> Escaper: then it maybe is a ffox 3 beta5 problem
<tmapj_> how do you register a name
<wols_> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<kasra> wols_: thanks
<DistroJockey> kasra: it's doable, but no idea if it's supported
<Escaper> wols_: Yes, it is by default in Hardy
<tmapj_> d
<microwaver> I'm experiencing a weird problem with ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy. Sometimes it is if, when I type or I alt tab or different keystrokes one of the keys 'stuck' it is just repeated over and over. any ideas what creates this problem?
<ActionParsnip> sup tmapj
<tmapj_> sup parsnip
<tmapj_> i need ta register my name
<Xsss4hell> so howto clone a screen?  I use ubuntus drivers for ATI (no propiatary drivers)
<ActionParsnip> microwaver: press the shift, alt and ctrl buttons one or two times to excersises them
<TokenBad> after doing update from 7.04 to 7.10 my system will not load gui..gives msg about trying to resume..then says loading normal..and dumps to prompt..anyone help fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Xsss4hell: was that link i gave youno good?
<microwaver> ActionParsnip, simultaneasly?
<bain> hi there, i sthere a way to query upstart to get a list of current running services ?
<tmapj_> how do you set a password to your username
<Escaper> wols_: How can I fix that?!?
<tmapj_> ?
<ActionParsnip> microwaver: no, just give em a prod, maybe the keyboard needs working
<ActionParsnip> bain: try ps -ef
<tmapj_> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Xsss4hell> ActionParsnip I tried what Az told me, in the gnome-display-properties with clone screen as root
<ActionParsnip> bain: you can also pipe it into grep
<Xsss4hell> but without effort
<ActionParsnip> bain: ps -ef | grep fire
<microwaver> ActionParsnip, how can I check if has worked :P
<bain> ActionParsnip: please read my question
<erle-> where do i find the trash in the text console?
<erle-> (gnome trash)
<tmapj_> how do you register a nickname anyone
<zerboxx> I'm trying to display my laptop through my tv.  Everything is working fine but FULL SCREEN video only plays on the laptop, what is wrong??
<ActionParsnip> bain: ive not used upstart, ps is already included
<tmapj_> :(
<ActionParsnip> !register | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<erle-> i deleted a file to the trash, but i can not emty the trash because of permissions
<ActionParsnip> microwaver: use your keyboard as usual
<DistroJockey> Xsss4hell: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager    (tweak settings in System - Preferences - Advanced Desktop Effects Settings)
<tmapj_> the how do you set a password to it?
<faileas> anyone use freenx? i just updated my sshserver and autentication seems to fail with nxclient (i get 'authentication failed for user geek) any ideas on how to fix it
<microwaver> ActionParsnip, nothing weird happend
<bain> ActionParsnip: ps will list all process thats running .. including any user atrted general programs .. which I don't care about .. i want to know what services that is started by upstart at boot itme is running or not running
<microwaver> ActionParsnip, not that I could've noticed
<zerboxx> I'm trying to display my laptop through my tv.  Everything is working fine but FULL SCREEN video only plays on the laptop, what is wrong??
<bain> zerboxx: change your overlay to the TV display
<Xsss4hell> DistroJockey what do you want to tell me? I want to clone my screen to a TV so I can let the party started
<tmapj_> how do you set a password to your ID?
<Xsss4hell> what does compiz have to do with that?
<zerboxx> bain: how do I do this? and what will happen if I don't have the laptop hooked up to the tv?
<tmapj_> anyone
<ikonia> !register | tmapj_
<ubottu> tmapj_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<DistroJockey> Xsss4hell: in CCSM there is an option to clone
<Xsss4hell> where?
<tmapj_> ikonia how do you give your name a password
<bain> zerboxx: depends on that video card you ... and if you don't have it connected then you might not see video, it all depends on your video card and drive
<bain> zerboxx: depends on that video card you ... and if you don't have it connected then you might not see video, it all depends on your video card and driver
<robert__> hello i'm trying get the screen resolution to work. The only choice i have is 800*600 and 640*480. Is there a simple way to fix this up. I've tried a few things but no luck so far.
<ikonia> tmapj_: for future reference saying "anyone" is a pointless exercise, as if you asked the question, no -one knew, saying "anyone" won't help them know the answer, if someone missed the answer saying "anyone" won't let them know the question
<ikonia> tmapj_: read the link you where just sent
<DistroJockey> Xsss4hell: in the Desktop area
<ActionParsnip> bain: is it in /etc/events.d ?
<zerboxx> bain: Its a built in intel video "card"
<bain> zerboxx: i've managed to get it to work on both displays on a laptop once .. can't rememebr how tho
<zerboxx> bain: I'll keep searching, thanks for your help
<zerboxx> bain: I now know to search for "video overlay" :)
<pawan> cant install nvidia 5200 card drivers
<bain> ActionParsnip: possible .. looking myself
<robert__> hello i'm trying get the screen resolution to work. The only choice i have is 800*600 and 640*480. Is there a simple way to fix this up. I've tried a few things but no luck so far.
<Xsss4hell> DistroJockey NO this plugin Does 100% not work
<jhaig> Anyone know how I can load a file (in particular, a picture) to my palm pilot via gpilot?
<Xsss4hell> it just schrinks a copy of the desktop to thumbnail size to the position of the cursor
<Xsss4hell> Thats it
<DistroJockey> Xsss4hell: sorry. Good luck.
<m1dn1ght> I'm trying to completely re-install Firefox as it keeps crashing randomly, however even after going to synaptic and completely removing anything firefox related, rebooting, then reinstalling firefox, my add-ons are still listed in the browser.  Most of them have "uninstall" greyed out and says it will be removed after firefox is restarted, but they won't go away.
<mr_boo> is "transmission" a good torrent manager?
<ActionParsnip> m1dn1ght: try ls -a in ~/
<ActionParsnip> then rename you .mozilla or .firefox(or whatever looks most appropriate)
<ActionParsnip> then rerun firefox
<m1dn1ght> thanks action - will give that a try now
<ActionParsnip> mr_boo: if you like it then yes
<manifest_> how to make a new account
<manifest_> with no password
<m1dn1ght> please remind me of the syntax to rename directories?
<ActionParsnip> mv
<robert__> hello i'm trying get the screen resolution to work. The only choice i have is 800*600 and 640*480. Is there a simple way to fix this up. I've tried a few things but no luck so far.
<m1dn1ght> thank you!
<ActionParsnip> mv <folder name> new folder name>
 * ActionParsnip has an alias ren for mv ;)
<ikonia> m1dn1ght: why do you think re-installing with resolve this issue ?
<Jappsta> @robert, try the Screens and Graphics screen, can be found under applications>other>screens and graphics
<manifest_> how to make a new account
<manifest_> with no password
<Jappsta> if it isn't there: System>preferences>main menu
<Jappsta> and add it :)
<ikonia> manifest_: use the useraddmin gui
<ActionParsnip> m1dn1ght: that folder is your firefox config which may be to blame, when you rerun you will get a stovk firefox profile which you can rebuild
<ikonia> manifest_: system --> admin --> users and groups
<robert__> Jappsta: yeah i tried that it only has the same resolutions
<manifest_> akonia: it wont let me de one
<ikonia> manifest_: what does it say ?
<m1dn1ght> ikonia - I suspected one of the add-ons was causing some kind of weird conflict.  there didn't seem to be any rhyme or reason for the crashes, so just wanted to start fresh.  Also, hardy comes with firefox 3 by default which is incompatible with some of my fav add-ons,
<manifest_> the button to make a new one is grey, cant click it
<ikonia> click unlock
<m1dn1ght> ActionParsnip - That seemed to do the trick.  Hopefully!
<chalcedony> [07:17:38] <chalcedony> i thought my husband had a monitor issue: it has a box with three colors in the center of the diplay and says "no sync inputs" ..beep code: 8-2-1, ive unplugged everything in stages, reseated the ram.. beep code 1-9-2-1 .. what else can i do? what could cause it? ideas?>
<chalcedony> [07:18:23] <chalcedony> it's a desktop, my son assembled it (he's good but moved to texas)
<ActionParsnip> m1dn1ght: np bro
<ikonia> chalcedony: that's a hardware issue
<generic> guys any idea on cups printer restriction
<sd_> chalcedony: stop using ubuntu right now, install operating system certified for the hardware
<ikonia> chalcedony: nothing to do with ubuntu if your not getting monitor sync
<SuiCiDe1> :D
<SuiCiDe1> nvidia 6200 tc
<ikonia> SuiCiDe1: what about one ?
<SuiCiDe1> dricir:(
<cq> hello, I have problems with my sound, nothing muted, mixer seems to work, but no sound output.... any ideas?
<SuiCiDe1> heheheh
<sd_> cq: wrong jack?
<SuiCiDe1> ı am tr server
<SuiCiDe1> ı dont speak english:(
<cq> both on headphone jack and internal speaker :)
<TokenBad> after doing update from 7.04 to 7.10 my system will not load gui..gives msg about trying to resume..then says loading normal..and dumps to prompt..anyone help fix it?
<allam> help please i cant see the files inside hdc1 and hdc6 and hdc7 partitions
<Jappsta> cq: try searching ubuntuforums.org has HOWTO's and answers to almost everything
<SuiCiDe1> bye;) go to tr server irc:)
<allam> help please i cant see the files inside hdc1 and hdc6 and hdc7 partitions
<allam> help please i cant see the files inside hdc1 and hdc6 and hdc7 partitions but i can see my files in other partions
<wols_> allam: mount the partitions. what filesystem?
<ikonia> allam: are they mounted ?
<allam> how i can mount it
<allam> fat32
<European-African> hey, I am having problem getting gusty seeing my 128mb usb-flash. Is there a quick fix like installing addintional usb drivers in spm?
<berent> how do i play dangerous dave on ubuntu
<bain> So, any other ideas of how to communitcate with upstart to get information out of it ?
<berent> !dave
<ubottu> Factoid dave not found
<ikonia> allam: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdc6 /mnt
<ikonia> allam: for example, that would mount hdc6 on the /mnt directory
<berent> ikonia: how do i play dangerous dave on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> European-African: what happens when you try to mount it
<ikonia> berent: wh are you asking me ?
<European-African> ikonia: I can even see it!
<berent>  how do i play dangerous dave on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> European-African: see it where
<ikonia> berent: what is dangerous dave
<European-African> ikonia: in mount
<DJones> berent: There's a how to here http://fre-ebird.blogspot.com/2008/04/dangerous-dave-on-ubuntu.html
<ikonia> European-African: because it's not mounted
<ikonia> European-African: what file system is on it ?
<zerboxx> bain: Just to let you know, I've got videos running full screen now! changed gstreamer-properties to No Xv
<European-African> ikonia: fat16
<kling0n> i can't get firefox 2 to use the totem-mozilla plugin on hardy
<kling0n> any ideas?
<zerboxx> bain: Now I just need to fix the resolution problem (full screen is actually too big for the tv), and see if I can get skype to work too, then I'm set!
<zamba> is dapper outdated/still supported?
<ikonia> European-African: ok, so you should be able to mount it with "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/$device_file /$mount_point"
<DJones> berent: I've not tried it, so don't know if it works, just passing the link on
<berent> ikonia : cool DJones. Let me try. I will check it out.
<ziod> hi all-- (newbie) question: how can i copy files from FAT to EXT3 without having the file dates get changed?
<European-African> ikonia: $device_file?
<European-African> ikonia: is that waht I type
<ikonia> European-African: no the /dev file
<European-African> ikonia: how do I find out what the dev file is for my usb-stick?
<allam> ikonia:when i try to mount my partitions it show me this message mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc7,
<allam>        missing codepage or other error
<allam>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<allam>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> allam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> ziod: mount both file systems and just copy it across
<ikonia> European-African: look in /var/log/messages
<European-African> ikonia: ok thanx
<ikonia> allam: then it's not fat
<ziod> ikonia: doesnt seem to work-- the files all take on CURRENT date/time on EXT3 when I copy them over.  they lose their original date stamps
<kommaa> How do you install warcraft 3 (from a cd) on ubuntu?
<ikonia> ziod: yes, they will, sorry I missunderstood
<ikonia> ziod: you'd have to copy them, then touch them later with a different time stap
<ikonia> ziod: copying files makes a "new" file, hence the new time stamp
<ikonia> ziod: you can do -ptimestamps
<ikonia> ziod: sorry, cp -p=timestamps
<allam> ikonia: i installed windows and ubuntu on my machine and this file are shown in windows but in linux they are not shown
<European-African> ikonia: one of the entries in /var/log/messages is sdb: sdb1, so what do I mount sdb or sdb1?
<usser> European-African, sdb1 usually sdb is just a name of a disk sdb1 is actual partition
<European-African> usser: ok thanx
<ziod> ikonia: thanks!  i'll try the -p=timestamps.  i was using grsync to try and sync files from usb stick to ubuntu, but i do need to preserve the file dates for the syncing to work properly (i need to know when they were last modified).
<allam> ikonia: the file are fat32
<jonah> hey guys, just partitioned my external usb drive to ext3 (dunno if that's best or ext2) anyway now it won't let me put anything on it, says permission denied...
<Etienne__> I'm hoping to get help with an install of 8.04
<Chrysalis> why does every file i touch creates a filename~ is that a back up file when i close without saving or whats the deal?
<berent> DJones: wonderful thanks
<Etienne__> I get as far as step 4 when it reaches "prepare partitions" - I see nothing in the window, and all the buttons are greyed out :-(
<usser> Chrysalis, by touch u mean "touch" command?
<usser> Chrysalis, it is a backup file that some editors such as gedit prodice
<Chrysalis> usser: open/view/whatever, does get crated because i close without saving?
<rhydar> hello
<UnknownFear> hello rhydar
<Chrysalis> usser: and can i just delete them?
<usser> Chrysalis, it shouldnt be created if u didnt modify the original but yes it is safe to delete those files
<ikonia> ziod: if you man cp you'll see all the attibutes you can use with -p
<ikonia> allam: can't be, if your using mount -t vfat and it's not mounting - it's not fat file systems
<rhydar> I am trying to configure xmail so that it uses my inbox and sent from Evolution, any assist?
<DJones> berent: no probs
<berent> exit
<wib> hi. I have the feeling that fglrx is intalled without DRI, how can I check on that?
<wols_> glxinfo
<wib> "direct rendering: Yes" is what I'm looking for, right?
<Dark_Shadow> hi
<Dark_Shadow> how to update wine?
<wib> this puzzels me. video playback is sooo slow and cpu consuming, I thought DRI was the issue
<shaneireland> morning can any help me with a USB Automount problem
<shaneireland> Dark - in a terminal type sudo-apt get install wine
<tmapj_> CAN AN ISO BE BURNT TO A DVD?
<shaneireland> it will update wine for u
<ikonia> tmapj_: don't use caps please
<rhydar> tmapj_ | yes
<shaneireland> yes using K3b u can burn an ISO
<shaneireland> anyone help me with USB Automounting or not in my case :-)
<shaneireland> have scoured the web for the last 5 days and cant fix it
<ikonia> shaneireland: give me a little background please.a
<ikonia> please
<Dark_Shadow> darkus@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<Dark_Shadow> [sudo] password for darkus:
<Dark_Shadow> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<Dark_Shadow> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances
<Dark_Shadow> Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<FloodBot1> Dark_Shadow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dark_Shadow> wine est déjà la plus récente version disponible.
<usser> Dark_Shadow, follow the direction on winehq.com, theres a link get wine there
<shaneireland> any onehave working usb automounting in Feisty Fawn
<Dark_Shadow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12437/
<Dark_Shadow> i have already wine
<Dark_Shadow> but i want to update it
<shaneireland> just do sudo apt-get install wine
<shaneireland> if wine needs updating it will update it that way
<Dark_Shadow> oO
<Dark_Shadow> i have done it
<usser> Dark_Shadow, winehq.com !
<shaneireland> well then its up to date
<Dark_Shadow> but it doesn't do the update
<shaneireland> that means its the most recent build then methinks
<Dark_Shadow> my version is 9.46
<ikonia> shaneireland: I asked for a little background
<ikonia> Dark_Shadow: contact wine support then
<Dark_Shadow> i'll remove it
<shaneireland> anyone able to help me with usb not automounting in kubuntu either feisty or hardy
<Dark_Shadow> and reinstall it
<ikonia> shaneireland: yes, for the last time
<In-Sane> how to install java in ubuntu using terminal?
<ikonia> shaneireland: just give me a little background
<shaneireland> ikonia thanks
<ikonia> In-Sane: apt-cache search java - lists the packages, sudo apt-get install $package_name
<shaneireland> appreciate it missed ur earlier offer of help
<shaneireland> will i prvt message u or do it here
<usser> Dark_Shadow, just follow the instructions http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<ikonia> shaneireland: please only talk in channel
<In-Sane> ikonia: thanks
<shaneireland> ok no probs
<shaneireland> my usb devices wont automount in kubunutu ive tried fresh installs of both hardy and feisty and neither work
<shaneireland> it did used to work though
<shaneireland> for example with my canon camera it will only be recognised after i run sudo lsusb then it works!!
<ikonia> shaneireland: ok, so what does "dmesg" say, and /var/log/messsages when you plug it in
<ikonia> shaneireland: this is kubuntu, not ubuntu, correct ?
<shaneireland> i can mount all of them from the command line they wont automount
<shaneireland> yes its kubuntu
<ikonia> shaneireland: ok, what is the volume label of the disk when you mount it
<shaneireland> it seems to vary
<shaneireland> usually its /dev/sdb1
<ikonia> shaneireland: the volume lable can't vary
<ikonia> shaneireland: thats not the volume label
<shaneireland> ok how do i get the volume label
<ikonia> shaneireland: what file system is on it
<microwaver> I'm experiencing a weird problem with ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy. Sometimes it is if, when I type or I alt tab or different keystrokes one of the keys 'stuck' it is just repeated over and over. any ideas what creates this problem? I'm quite sure it's totally not a hardware related problem
<shaneireland> i think its vfat
<ikonia> shaneireland: you think ?
<shaneireland> on all of the devices i have 2 are cameras
<ikonia> shaneireland: if you can mount it manually you must know
<shaneireland> for the manual mount i just do sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<shaneireland> i dont give any other parameters
<ikonia> shaneireland: ok, do that, then do "mount" and see what file system is on it
<shaneireland>  apologies how can i tell which file system is on it
<tv7497> just wantd to say hi to every1 here new to irc :-)
<shaneireland> i seem to have http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770391&highlight=USB+AUTOMOUNT+PROBLEM
<ikonia> shaneireland: I've just told you, type "mount" after it's mountee
<shaneireland> this exact problem
<shaneireland> iknoia thanks.. dont get annoyed
<shaneireland> vfat
<shaneireland> how is the file system of signifigance
<tv7497> guys how do u register ur nickname for this channel
<shaneireland> isnt the clue in the fact that i have to nearly wake the usb interface up with sudo lsusb before it recognises anything
<Pici> !register | tv7497
<ubottu> tv7497: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ikonia> shaneireland: have you tried any of the information in that forum
<shaneireland> ikonia - No..
<shaneireland> of course i have every single line
<shaneireland> there isnt a full fix according to that thread
<tv7497> !register|tv7497
<shaneireland> nor many of the othre google search and forum searches
<ikonia> shaneireland: so try some of the information in that thread, it looks like good content
<tv7497> ah sorry
<shaneireland> this is the last attempt of a desperate mate
<shaneireland> of course ive tried it..
<ikonia> shaneireland: although I woldn't add it to fstab as that thread suggestions
<m1dn1ght> can someone please tell me what the installation path for firefox would be?  I'm attempting to install Adobe's flash plugin from terminal and it's requesting that info, though no mention is made in the installation instructions
<shaneireland> no i did that and took it back oyut i now have a clean install of kubuntu
<ikonia> shaneireland: ok, here is something to look at
<tv7497> !register | tv7497
<tv7497> sorry
<ikonia> shaneireland: for arguments sake, reboot with the camera plugged in, then open "places -> computer" and see if it shows up there
<shaneireland> yeah it does
<ikonia> tv7497: pici gave you the link - you don't need the bot to give it you again
<shaneireland> if i reboot with it in it always boots
<ikonia> shaneireland: excellent, what is the name of it in "computer"
<shaneireland> just not if hotplugged
<shaneireland> camera EOS350D
<shaneireland> is the name of it
<ikonia> shaneireland: ok, rename it to "e0s350d" only
<Pici> !enter | shaneireland
<ubottu> shaneireland: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shaneireland> my other video camera which used to automount is called DV but that wont automount at all
<shaneireland> im not using ENTER - ubottu but thanks for the policing most useful
<ikonia> shaneireland: one thing at a time please
<ikonia> shaneireland: tell you what - I'm tired of your attitude now
<ikonia> shaneireland: help yourself. Sorry
<arex> rofl
<shaneireland> both related to the same problem ikonia
<rhydar> hello
<shaneireland> my attitude do u mean i dont treat u with reverence and accept your patronising attitude without comment
<shaneireland> u must be fucking jokin mate
<b0xx> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT
<Pici> shaneireland: Watch your language.
<shaneireland> fight no..
<allam> when i try to mount my partion i have this message
<allam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12435/
<shaneireland> im trying to gte a problem fixed
<allam> please help
<shaneireland> and looking for some not patronising help
<shaneireland> not a fight
<ikonia> shaneireland: I've not partonized you, you've resoponded with sarcasm to myself and pici now
<ompaul> b0xx, please don't do that
<shaneireland> picis comment was useless
<shaneireland> u iknoia have been helpful..
<b0xx> lol
<In-Sane> what is the best package to play vides? VLC?
<mgolisch> allam: you selected the wrong fstype or something
<ompaul> shaneireland, you are not to swear in this channel thanks
<mgolisch> allam:  have a look at dmesg
<shaneireland> thanks ompaul for that
<Pici> microwaver: I've heard of this error before, I know theres a bug report associated with it, but I cannot seem to find it at the moment.
<shaneireland> brilliant..
<pf> In-Sane: VLC is a very nice player and will play almost anything
<shaneireland> can anyone actually help me with the USB automounting problem
<shaneireland> as outlined http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770391&highlight=USB+AUTOMOUNT+PROBLEM
<In-Sane> thanks pf :)
<gexen42> Where is a good place to start trying to troubleshoot a laptop with Hardy that won't suspend or hibernate properly?
<ompaul> shaneireland, please calm down
<ompaul> !guidelines | shaneireland
<ubottu> shaneireland: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shaneireland> im totally totally calm
<Nelson_Apart> i would like to ask, which codec is needed to play 'rmvb' format video?
<pf> In-Sane: but feel free to try out some of the other players available, maybe you find something that you like better
<allam> mgolisch: what did u mean bu dmesg
<bogey-> !access
<ubottu> Factoid access not found
<shaneireland> im also a volunteer
<shaneireland> anyone got any ideas
<shaneireland> u should just rename this forum patronisingsupport
<ikonia> shaneireland: your comments are the reason I've stopped helping you
<allam> how i can know the file system type in my partion to mount it
<shaneireland> wow are u all powerful..
<ikonia> shaneireland: if you adjust them, we can work it through
<In-Sane> pf: yep but although i don't know any other players.. :-(
<shaneireland> god forbid someone not accept ur patronising attitude
<rhydar> shaneireland | have you edited your /etc/fstab file?
<gexen42> deleted!
<allam> help please how i can know the file system type in my partion to mount it
<Don64> bye bye kitty kitty
<ikonia> allam: is it mounted already  ?
<wols_> allam: file /dev/sdaX
<microwaver> Pici, thanks for the effort. But has there been developed a fix on this bug?
<mgolisch> allam: type dmesg and see if theres more detailed error message
<allam>  ikonia: bu i cant see the files inside it
<gexen42> Anyway, would someone be kind enough to share where I can start trying to troubleshoot a laptop running hardy that won't suspend or hibernate?
<wols_> allam: I just told you
<pf> In-Sane: if you go to Applications > Add / Remove and click on "sound & video" in the left-hand side list you get a list of available software which you can sort on popularity
<Fritzel> I realize alot of you will think this question crazy but is there a pulse <=> alsa wrapper?
<ikonia> allam: sorry, does that mean it is currently mounted yes/no
<babolat> Liferea crashes on startup. terminal output here -->http://paste.ubuntu.com/12445/
<george_> Hey guys, I have a portable HDD that didnt get "safely removed" from a windows machine and now it's unable to be mounted on ubuntu 8.04, could I please get some help on the matter? thanks
<pinnerup> A question: I'm on HH. When I use irssi regularly, I can easily use ALT+arrow keys to change windows (right-left), but when I ssh to a shell and try the same, ALT+arrow keys just gives me "3D" and "3C". Any idea how to fix that? (Note: When I use PuTTY to ssh from Windows to the same shell, it works fine.)
<ikonia> george_: sure, the only thing you can do is boot into windows and chkdisk it
<In-Sane> pf: yep, i see the package names now, thanks again
<Pici> microwaver: Ah, found the bug page: https://launchpad.net/bugs/124406 , I'm not sure if theres a fix yet, sorry.
<ikonia> pinnerup: there your terminal emmulation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124406 in linux "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ikonia> pinnerup: alt+arrow is not a standard key sequence
<gexen42> george_: You could download UBCD4win and then run a chkdisk from there if you don't have a bootable system to go into
<microwaver> Pici, you don't need to apologise for that :-). it's not THAT often. It's just quite harrassing when alt tabbing between windows
<gexen42> george_: Bootable system running windows that is...
<pinnerup> ikonia: Ehm ... ok. But how do I fix it?
<ikonia> george_: your can follow gexen42's advice aslso, but I'd advise againt it
<ikonia> pinnerup: echo $TERM look at your term time
<ikonia> term type sorry
<allam> wols_: /dev/sda5: ERROR: cannot open `/dev/sda5' (No such file or directory)
<ikonia> allam: ls -la /dev/sda4
<ikonia> allam: ls -la /dev/sda5
<ikonia> sorry
<gexen42> ikonia: Have a bad experience with UBCD4win?
<pinnerup> ikonia: "echo $term" doesn't return anything.
<george_> hmm, thanks guys I'll have a go at it tomorrow, I'm uber tired now >.< Cheers for the help! ^^
<In-Sane> ikonia: will apt-cache search help me looking for other plugins too? like flash? or for some packages?
<Trae> hey guys is there a nice GUI tool for setting up hard drives to mount @ boot time?  You'd think you could right click it and select "automount at boot" in properties.
<ikonia> pinnerup: echo $TERM
<ikonia> gexen42: not personaly
<ikonia> In-Sane: flash plugin is called "flashplugin-nonfree"
<ikonia> In-Sane: you can search for anything with it
<pinnerup> ikonia: It returns "xterm".
<In-Sane> ikonia: ok ok, now its clear :)
<gexen42> ikonia: Why wouldn't you recommend it?
<ikonia> pinnerup: Hmmm what is the terminal your using
<pinnerup> gnome-terminal.
<ikonia> gexen42: many problems
<microwaver> ikonia, do you do anything else but give people support :)?
<ikonia> microwaver: many things
<Etienne__> I have a problem installing 8.04, step 4, prepare partitions list is empty, buttons are all greyed out
<ikonia> Etienne__: are you using raid disks by any chance ?
<gexen42> ikonia: like what?  I've used UBCD4win to recover many a windows system
<ikonia> pinnerup: thats odd,
<ikonia> gexen42: corruption
<allam> ikinia:brw-rw---- 1 root disk 22, 1 2008-05-16 17:11 /dev/hdc1
<ikonia> pinnerup: when you do echo $TERM is that on your local machine or the machine your ssh'd into
<Etienne__> ikonia: HDD is a Western Digital 250GB, I don't think it's raid
<pinnerup> ikonia: Tried on both - they both give "xterm".
<ikonia> Etienne__: Hmm doesn't sound like it
<allam> ikonia:brw-rw---- 1 root disk 22, 1 2008-05-16 17:11 /dev/hdc1
<In-Sane> how do i change the computer name in ubuntu? ( sorry am asking too many questions) ;-)
<ikonia> pinnerup: that should be "ok"
<Dark_Shadow> ERASEPRIVATELOG
<ikonia> pinnerup: what ssh client are you using
<ikonia> Dark_Shadow: what ?
<ikonia> allam: thats not what you said, you said /dev/sda5
<Dark_Shadow> nothing
<pinnerup> ikonia: The standard in HH. It's just called "ssh", I guess.
<ikonia> allam: so why are you showing me /dev/hdc
<ikonia> Dark_Shadow: then why say it ?
<ikonia> pinnerup: yup, all should be fine
<ikonia> pinnerup: what is the remote box your sshing to, ubuntu ?
<Etienne__> I used my WinXP install disk to delete the partitions and create a new one (NTFS)
<Etienne__> but still the same
<pinnerup> ikonia: Debian.
<ikonia> pinnerup: let me see if I have a debian sysstem I can access to check the term types
<gexen42> In-Sane: It's in /etc/hostname
<ikonia> In-Sane: make sure your hostname matches up in /etc/hosts too
<babolat> Liferea manages to draw a window but instantly closes. What's up with that? I get segmentation fault error. How do I fix this?
<ikonia> In-Sane: thats very important
<In-Sane> gexen42: whats the command to change it?
<gexen42> In-Sane: Make sure you goto /etc/hosts and add an entry for the new name just like the old one
<ikonia> In-Sane: use a text editor
<ikonia> In-Sane: it's a text file
<allam> i say that when i open /media/hdc6 i cant see any thing that is the problem
<frost> I dont have sound on Ubuntu 8.04 - My sound card is SiS S17012
<frost> Can anyone help
<allam> ikonia: i say that when i open /media/hdc6 i cant see any thing that is the problem or hdc1 or hdc7
<In-Sane> ikonia: do you mean that i should write the same name in both locations /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts?
<ikonia> allam: neither
<ikonia> allam: what is mouonted on /media/hdc6 ?
<ikonia> In-Sane: no, change the hostname in /etc/hostname, then make sure the entry also matches the hostname in /etc/hsots
<frost> any idea ?
<ikonia> hosts
<allam> ikonia:i dont understant u ?
<In-Sane> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> allam: please put the output of "mount" into a pastebina and post it to me
<frost> I dont have sound on Ubuntu 8.04 - My sound card is SiS S17012 , can any one help please
<twix26> hello
<babolat> !repeat | frost
<ubottu> frost: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<v0lksman> Trae: did you get an answer to your question?  I've been trying to find the same thing
<Trae> v0lksman: not yet mate.
<Trae> v0lksman: I'm trying to figure out how to have my secondary drive automount
<twix26> is there any way to backcheck if all my partitions are encrypted? i did create encrypted ext3 and swap manual on installation. just wanted to make sure :) some command that display this, with the algo and bitsize?
<allam> ikonia : soory but iam a new in ubuntu what is the commant that i should write in terminal to mount the hdc6
<Trae> v0lksman: I know it's probably somewhere in /etc/fstab but I get scared messing with that.
<v0lksman> Trae: I know how to do it manually but really hate trying to teach n00bs like my father to edit a text file like fstab
<ikonia> allam: just put the output of "mount" into a pastebin please
<allam> how?
<ikonia> allam: sudo mount /dev/hdc6 /media/hdc6
<Trae> v0lksman: and I've used Linux since 96' exclusively.
<Trae> heh
<okko> terve
<v0lksman> Trae: hahaha...ok....not just n00bs then!
<okko> hi
<Trae> v0lksman: nope :)
<v0lksman> Trae:  If you want I can help...fstab isn't so scary... :)
<mgolisch> using linux since 96 but scared of editing fstab?
<twix26> noone? :) just thought there is a command that displays which partitions are encrypted and with which algo
<kelvin911> the movie i play has huge screen tearing, is it compiz making it?'
<v0lksman> Trae:  but I would much rather know how to point and click to get the same job done.. ;)
<wols_> twix26: try "file"
<Trae> v0lksman: ahhh  You are looking for a tool for your Dad
<ledmushroom> this is a really dumb question i know but what the heck  do i do with a .chm file
<allam> ikonia: the out put is no thing
<wols_> ledmushroom: open it with a chm viewer
<v0lksman> Trae:  yep...I got no problems with fstab....
<jatt> rm *.chm
<Trae> ledmushroom: consider yourself "lucky" to have it?
<wols_> apt-cache search chm. it's a windows help file
<Trae> ledmushroom: sorry I couldn't resist
<allam> ikonia: ok ok
<twix26> thanks wols. will look up the man page for that
<allam> now i can see all my files in hdc6
<allam> thanks
<Trae> v0lksman: hmm actually that's a good thing to google I think.  gui fstab
<ParanoyaM> Hi, can anybody advice me some soft that can help me to count my money spend, salary and other financia operations
<wols_> gnucash, sqlledger
<KEBA> hello
<cq> is there a way to get a package descriptiopn from apt-cache?
<gik> iop
<jatt> !gnucash
<ubottu> Factoid gnucash not found
<wols_> apt-cache show <package>
<jatt> gnucash then
<cq> ah, i tried showpkg, thanks
<cbx82> newbie: can anyone help me with a wireless networking issue?
<KEBA> it is possible to make 2 pdfs together? i think you can make it in the console, but ir forgett how
<wols_> ask | cbx82
<ParanoyaM> Hi, can anybody advice me some soft that can help me to count my money spend, salary and other financia operations
<wols_> KEBA: pdf tools should be able to do it, pdfmerge or such
<v0lksman> ledmushroom: gnochm will read that for you....chm is a book file for windows I believe...
<Trae> v0lksman: apt-cache search fstab
<jatt> ParanoyaM: gnucash
<wols_> ParanoyaM: I just told you
<European-African> hi, I have done a clean install of gusty, and it seems that in this new install I have very limited permissions as a administrator! Is this normal?
<tmroland> i have a apollo HP 2100 printer connected trough usb. ubuntu sees it but then asks me what hp driver i want, i tried with one and doesnt work well. what do i need?
<In-Sane> ikonia: ok, it is done, i changed the computer name and i am sure it matches the entry in /etc/hosts. thanks alot
<KEBA> ok i try ﻿pdfmerge
<gordonjcp> !ask | cbx82
<ubottu> cbx82: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ParanoyaM> sorry
<ikonia> In-Sane: reboot and enjoy
<Trae> v0lksman: pysdm!
<wols_> European-African: no it'S not, but what do you mean with "administrator"? there is no such thing
<ParanoyaM> i just launch this channel
<In-Sane> ikonia: yep
<ParanoyaM> and my kopete load all data who's online who's afk
<v0lksman> Trae:  did you try it?
<ParanoyaM> so it hangs  )
<European-African> wols_: I created a user that is in the admin user group
<Trae> v0lksman: :(  fail
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<wols_> KEBA: pdftk
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<Trae> lol
<usr13> I seem to have something blocking my use of the sound card:  "Cannot open the audio device. Another application may be using it."
<wols_> European-African: irrelevant.
<cbx82> ubottu: thanks for the tip
<ubottu> cbx82: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<v0lksman> Trae:  hahah
<Trae> v0lksman: :P
<wols_> European-African: there is only root permissions (Which are accessed via sudo)
<tmroland> can anyone help me with my hp apollo printer problem ?
<v0lksman> Trae:  plus it isn't part of the core...There has to be something the Ubuntu devs thought was worthy... ;)
<wols_> !ask | tmroland
<ubottu> tmroland: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tmroland> i did
<European-African> wols_: I thought that when you installed ubuntu it set up a administrator account?
<wols_> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Trae> v0lksman: you'd think.  :/
<wols_> European-African: no such thing
<wols_> tmroland: check linuxprinting.org to see what driver it uses
<tmroland> what type of hp driver do i need for apollo 2100 ?
<KEBA> ﻿wols_: ok thanks... pdftk. how can i use it?
<ParanoyaM> and maybe somebody know some gui reminder?
<malocite> hey guys, I am having a REALLY weird problem.  Since installing 8.04 random directories on NFS mounted drives have been going READ ONLY, this morning I rebooted and it is now the entire nfs mount that has gone read only.... anyone have any idea why?
<mj> hello all
<wols_> man pdftk
<Trae> v0lksman: hey... join #mount
<frost> any idea about SiS S17012 ?
<frost> no sound
<European-African> wols_: the thing is in my previous install I had much more freedom on the account that it gave me when I installed it. Now It doesn't.
<Ollie> Hi. I tried to add the source deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main to my apt-get list, but I'm getting the error: "W: Failed to fetch http://blognux.free.fr/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"
<European-African> wols_: is there a way to get these permission back on my account?
<Ollie> Anyone know why that might be?
<Ollie> is there an alternate location to download easycam2 from?
<white_eagle> hello, I get this error when I do sudo apt-get update in terminal (at the end of the getting of the updates): W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<white_eagle> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<dogshift> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<davidooo> I need help rsync
<visof> i can't install the programs from  terminal
<cbx82> where to get drivers for and how to install Broadcom BCM4318 802.11b/g Wireless Network Adapter
<visof> i have some errors
<visof> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<white_eagle> ...
<European-African> I have limited permissions on my account and can't do anything unless I am login as root. Can I give my account more permissions without giving it as much power as the root account? Like it is supposed to do when you do a clean install!
<DJones> !sudo | European-African
<ubottu> European-African: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Pici> European-African: make sure that your user is in the admin group
<European-African> Pici: it is
<European-African> i want the permissions to do things in the gui
<tmroland> wols_ :  i cannot find apollo there
<marion> Seeking help with openssh. I installed the patch last night and now I get Host key verification failed
<gorbierd> what i need to install for installation driver from source?
<European-African> not in the terminal
<Ollie> Hi. I tried to add the source deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main to my apt-get list, but I'm getting the error: "W: Failed to fetch http://blognux.free.fr/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"
<Pici> European-African: What kind of things?
<European-African> like mount an iso
<frost> any idea about SiS S17012 ? - No sound on ubuntu 8.04
<cbx82> can someone help me withing finding and installing Broadcom BCM4318 802.11b/g Wireless Network Adapter
<Fritzel> what utility can I use to stop pulseaudio from loading at startup assuming that I don't yet want to uninstall it
<European-African> Pici: I mounted an iso using sudo, but I want to do it through the filemanager
<Pici> European-African: you need to use a tool like gisomount, iirc, nautilus cannot do it.
<|WolF1> Question: how to install and setup firewall ?
<white_eagle> hello, I get this error when I do sudo apt-get update in terminal (at the end of the getting of the updates): W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<spiderfire> can i make pidgin aliases?
<visof> http://hpaste.org/7649
<DJones> !firewall | |WolF1
<ubottu> |WolF1: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<visof> these  my errors
<visof> please a nyone help me
<white_eagle> spiderfire: you could ask in #pidgin
<European-African> Pici: I can mount it, but not through my account
<visof> anyone*
<marion> Help with OpenSSH and Host Key please.
<spiderfire> thanks
<Pici> European-African: Can any account mount it (not root)
<European-African> Pici: there are only 2 accounts, mine and root
<gorbierd> anyone can answer me? i just can't do make command... what i need to install?
<European-African> Pici: and I cant mount
<qmx> hey, where's the problem, when ntfs-3g denies to open usb hard drive, which uses ntfs as file system?
<European-African> Pici: what I want is to just give my account some power as an administrator without giving it the full power of root.
<Pici> European-African: Thats what sudo/gksudo is for
<rhydar> gorbierd | sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<European-African> Pici: yes but not in the terminal, in the gui
<Pici> !gksudo | European-African
<ubottu> European-African: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<European-African> ubottu: ok thanx
<ubottu> Factoid ok thanx not found
<rhydar> European-African | vim /etc/group
<gorbierd> thank you rhydar
<rhydar> !group
<ubottu> Factoid group not found
<European-African> rhydar: ok will try
<Smegzor> I've heard it is possible to have multiple distros installed, all sharing the same home partition.  I am thinking of installing Linux Mint over top of XP and doing this.  My main OS is Ubuntu with a separate home partition.  Will I break things in Ubuntu by doing this?
<|WolF1> question: is it possible to close ssh port and will it inflict any thing on terminal work?
<charlie> i'm seeing some really bad deinterlacing from my tv card, where would the settings be to adjust this?
<jepe> Hi all !
<pf> hi jepe
<pinnerup> I'm running irssi (through ssh) on gnome-terminal. When someone posts a link in a channel, I have to get my mouse, locate the link and choose "Open URL". Is there a text command to do the same so I don't have to resort to the mouse to open a link?
<david__--> My wireless went out earlier while browsing the internet apparently for no reason that I could tell,now it is saying inteerface not found wheni click on connection properties
<david__--> please help!!!
<jepe> I search a soluce for systray4j: no systray4j in java.library.path in ubuntu 8.04 and myfreetv
<Genscher> how bad- ubuntu doesn't like my new motherboard (but neither does Fedora)
<|WolF1> question: is it possible to close ssh port and will it inflict any thing on terminal work?
<wols_> |WolF1: you can close it
<jayson> Hello people, I'm with a trouble, after the last update my vpn is stopped, how can I fix the 'echob.key' ?
<wols_> but if you do: just don't start sshd in the first place
<wols_> jayson: you need to recreate a ssl key
<jayson> wols_, How can i recreate that key ?
<Fritzel> ok I just told pulse audio not to startup via bum yet it's still running after a boot, what did I miss?
<|WolF1> wools: i just wanna close incoming trafic on ssh, i don't want to be able to connect from outside. If that can be done pls tell me how
<stevie77de> |WolF1: Just don't start sshd ;)
<jepe> thanks by a+
<inx-live> |WolF1: did you install openssh-server package?  If not then your ssh port isn't open.
<|WolF1> inx-live: probably i had couse it is open :) i don't have a clue idea how...
<inx-live> |WolF1: if you install the 'ssh' package it installs the server.  The client is installed by default.
<ipkaf> hi
<jayson> |WolF1, Try to use to see if the port is openned netstat -plan|grep ssh
<ipkaf> how to display the picture on the TV ??
<|WolF1> inx-live: ok i get it, so how can i dissable/close receiving on ssh port 22
<ipkaf> why my laptop vga port not working ??
<ipkaf> on ubuntu ??
<stevie77de> |WolF1: Just as I said, kill the sshd. And don't start it at boottime.
<david__--> wireless was woroking fine then got cut off in the middle of browsing,now its saying it cant find the interface,please help !!!1
<vahid> winehq irc Please
<ipkaf> hello
<ipkaf> noone help
<inx-live> |WolF1: 'sudo apt-get remove openssh-server' is another way
<Bozo[ec04]> Hi all. I have a question regarding the xorg.conf file in Ubuntu Hardy Heron. Where the configurations really are?
<willwork4foo> ello
<|WolF1> stevie77de: i cant find sshd, in my processes, olny ssh agent. Is that the one?
<scizzo-> Bozo[ec04]: /etc/X11/
<willwork4foo> anyone here any good on netatalk?
<vahid> i need Wine IRC
<Bozo[ec04]> I saw that xorg.conf file does not have the Driver option inside Device section
<scizzo-> vahid: wine irc? what are you after really?
<Pici> vahid: /join #winehq
<stevie77de> |WolF1: I guess ;)
<European-African> hey, how do I open a folder with root permmisions?
<|WolF1> lol stevie77de
<|WolF1> ok 10x
<jatt> European-African: sudo ls
<European-African> jatt: ok thanx
<boguh> hi, i  want to virtualise my machine. shall i use xen or kvm with ubuntu?
<vahid> any body can install MATLAB on ubuntu 8.4 ???
<MASTAKILLA[away]> *)
<MASTAKILLA[away]> я кажется не туда попал
<qmx> what would be good media player for ubuntu?
<Trae> v0lksman: cheers
<v0lksman> Trae:  lates...
<qmx> and why VLC isn't in synaptic anymore?
<whistlerspa> QMX I still like VLC
<Pici> qmx: It is.
<ushimitsudoki> boguh: virtualbox is an option as well. I use that with great success
<rhydar> Vahid | have you tried Octave?
<getxsick> yo
<whistlerspa> what's octave
<European-African> ok, how do I change the permissions for a folder that only root can access?
<inx-live> qmx: it's in mine (multiverse)
<boguh> ushimitsudoki possible to have a win host as well?
<rhydar> vahid | or wine with Matlab
<gorbierd> i tried to install build-essential but it falls with this errors http://pastebin.com/d554562bf. What can i do?
<European-African> ok, dont worry
<ushimitsudoki> boguh: I don't know about that personally, I run Ubuntu as the Host OS. However, I *think* Windows can be the host OS.
<rym> I'm trying to author a dvd (with tovid) and when I try to burn it it tells me i only have 1.7GB free in my /home/rym directory
<rym> but
<frostburn> European-African, chown root:root /path/to/folder
<rym> i only have 1.7gb free in my "/" dir
<getxsick> i have rebuild a package and now apt-get/aptitude want to upgrade my package to the package from repo, how can i set to not allow him to do that?
<rym> my /home dir has enough free
<inx-live> getxsick: you can lock the version.  Synaptic provides a nice menu option for it.
<frostburn> rym, i'm not sure on what that software does, but it might be trying to use /tmp
<getxsick> inx-live: i don't use synaptic, is there any possibilites to do that from command line?
<charlie_> when i have desktop effects enabled, hardy will freeze completely every 15mins or so on average, at seemingly random times
<rym> frostburn: yes it does
<inx-live> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<rym> and /tmp doesnt have enough free
<s0urce> Any1 here knows how to get fluxbox selectedable as wm in fusion-icon?
<inx-live> getxsick: have a look at that pinning page ^^^^
<IntangibleLiquid> hinogi, how do I change my login picture and main menu's transparency?
<getxsick> inx-live: thx
<Bozo[ec04]> Can anyone say why ubuntu xorg.conf is so clean, without any information about video drivers, input and other stuff. It looks pretty incomplete. Has another X configuration file other than xorg.conf for hardy?
<IntangibleLiquid> how do I change my login picture and main menu's transparency?
<IntangibleLiquid> <getxsick> inx-live: thx
<frostburn> rym, check with the developers of that package to see if you can change the tmp location, or boot with a livecd and change the size of your / partition
<rym> hmm
<prodigel> Hi all. I need to configure my video card and monitor since the recognized drivers aren't the best. I used to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but now no options for video are settable.
<rym> other than /tmp there arent any temporary fiels in the system dir? :p
<IntangibleLiquid> how do I change my login picture and main menu's transparency?
<rym> *files
<Ollie> is there a package called just "SVN" ? how do I get it?
<inx-live> IntangibleLiquid: pasted a bit too much eh? :)
<prodigel> all this happened since my upgrade to hardy
<IntangibleLiquid> inx-live, sorry for my clumsiness
<v0lksman> is there any fix or work around to help stop FF3 crash when using flash?
<chimp_> Can anyone tell me where the config file that would allow me to enable xdmcp from the command line?
<mgolisch> Ollie: if you want the svn command install the subversion apckage
<mgolisch> package
<frostburn> rym, not unless it's behaving badly, /var/tmp too
<inx-live> IntangibleLiquid: np whatsoever :) unfortunately i can't help though
<rym> ok
<rym> never thought i'd be needing more than 10gb for the system
<charlie_> everytime i restart my computers my monitors go back to clone mode, when i want them on 'big desktop' mode, how can i stop it from resetting?
<mark17|> hello
<sandeep> can anyone help me out on how to start using MySQL on ubuntu?
<mark17|> is there somewhere a manual i didnt find on how to get raid on ubuntu 8.04 using the server install disc (during install)?
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<rym> does ubuntu clear /tmp automatically at reboot
<rym> or should software do that itself
<sandeep> can anyone help me out on how to start using MySQL on ubuntu?
<v0lksman> IntangibleLiquid: System -> Administration -> Login Window and Ubuntu Tweak... ;)
<fugitivo> sandeep, try #mysql
<tj33rd> anyone experience with JeOS? Friend of mine installed it, but what's the default root password?
<sandeep> can any one help me out with MySQL??
<fugitivo> tj33rd, is that ubuntu?
<fugitivo> sandeep, #mysql
<tj33rd> fugitivo: yes, jeos=ubuntu
<Pici> !root | tj33rd
<ubottu> tj33rd: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mark17|> i am talking about software raid1
<ushimitsudoki> sandeep: when i first set up LAMP on ubuntu, this blog post helped me: http://joeabiraad.com/linuxunix/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-710-linuxapachemysqlphp/100
<sandeep> fugitive: thnx
<IntangibleLiquid> v0lksman, is that for GDM theme only? I cant find the option to change my login picture.
<tj33rd> thanks obuttu!
<whuut> can somebody help me? i when i installed ubuntu i clicked advanced and omited installing grub, now i cant boot, how do i fix this? i'm on ubuntu live cd right now
<frostburn> rym, i believe so
<rym> ok
<rym> wouldnt want to reencode everything again
<joaopinto> !grub | whuut
<ubottu> whuut: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<prodigel> anyone care helping me set up my intel video card?
<v0lksman> IntangibleLiquid: yeah its for GDM...no clue how to change any other...but I'm pretty sure I saw a place in there to change the piture
<tj33rd> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<v0lksman> picture
<sipior> cause you can never have too many annoying Matrix references
<fugitivo> lol
<bobbob1016> Anyone know why SheepShaver (the Mac OS9 emulation program) complains "Cannot map Low Memory Globals: Permission denied."?
<ghis> Could anyone see anything wrong with this crontab? "0 4 * * * ntpdate 0.se.pool.ntp.org >/dev/null 2&>1" I added it like 3 mouths ago... now i run i manually and the time was wrong over 100 seconds. So the crontab apparently does not work.
<Pici> bobbob1016: Perhaps thats a better question for ##mac than #ubuntu
<frostburn> rym, you can also export your TEMP, TEMPDIR and TMP to another location
<v0lksman> IntangibleLiquid: last tab in Login Window changes the "face" images
<fugitivo> ghis, maybe you need the full path to ntpdate
<rym> hmmm
<rym> right now im just copying the files in tmp to a different directory
<azhexn> live cd doesnt enable 3d effects for me. will i be able to enable them if i create usb installation?
<bobbob1016> Pici, I'm running it on Ubuntu, and it's what the emulator says, not OS9
<rym> and ill try to author the dvd there
<ghis> fugitivo: could be... thanks
<rym> maybe it'll use the PWD as /tmp ?
<whuut> I've already folowed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, but when i do "find /boot/grub/stage1" it says: "Error 15: File not found". I looked into /boot and there is no /boot/grub
<bobbob1016> Pici, I can run it fine with gksu, but I don't like doing that
<sipior> bobbob1016: might need to have the suid bit enabled. check the documentation for the emulator.
<fugitivo> ghis, and use 00 04 instead of 0 4
<mark17|> is there somewhere a manual i didnt find on how to get raid on ubuntu 8.04 using the server install disc (during install)? i want software raid1
<IntangibleLiquid> v0lksman, thanks, I'm testing it right now :)
<getxsick> root :: banan :~: echo fvmm hold | dpkg --set-selections
<getxsick> ii  fvwm                1:2.5.21-1          F(?) Virtual Window Manager, version 2.5
<getxsick> there is ii status
<bobbob1016> sipior, Ok, I'll look.  The confusing thing is I can run the config just fine, but when I click "start" it gives me that error
<getxsick> not hold :(
<cq> i have apache2 and php installed, but it doesn't work when I point the browser to localhost/drupal/index.php ... what module am I missing?
<whuut> jaopinto: ﻿ I've already folowed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, but when i do "find /boot/grub/stage1" it says: "Error 15: File not found". I looked into /boot and there is no /boot/grub
<cq> apache is working fine otherwise
<Jeeves_> http://www.prevented.net/~mark/bit/openssl-remote-vulncert
<gordonjcp> !apache | cq
<ubottu> cq: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fugitivo> cq, is /drupal/index.php inside your wwwroot?
<cq> yes
<gordonjcp> cq: did you install all the bits in that link?
<fugitivo> cq, and what error you get?
<frostburn> has there been any success getting cisco vpn client working?  nm-applet always crashes when used
<cq> all what bits? apache2, postgresql, php5
<cq> and linux of course
<cq> it tries to save the file instead of parsing it
<perfector> how can i make my custom kernel-image package build initramfs while installation
<cq> meaning it looks like apache2 can't eal with the php
<cq> deal
<fugitivo> cq, then your php5 installation is broken
<cq> it's a new install
<fugitivo> cq, or apache doesnt know how to handle php files
<mgolisch> your apache isnt setup properly
<gordonjcp> cq: ok, have you installed apache2 and php5 correctly, according to the link the bot posted?
<mgolisch> sudo a2enmod php5
<mgolisch> does that help?
<mgolisch> or maybe you didnt install the php module for apache at all
<fugitivo> anyone using a Hauppauge PVR 150 with Hardy?
<whuut> Please help,  when i installed ubuntu i clicked advanced and didn't install grub, now i cant boot. how do i fix this? i'm on ubuntu live cd right now
<Trae> I think Fedora has a package called vim-enhanced for +syntax version of vim    What is the Ubuntu equivilant?
<david__--> can someone help me get my wireless back up please,It went out for no reason while browsing the web.Its now saying that the eth1 interface can not be found please check if its currently supported by my system
<Pici> Trae: vim-full
<Trae> Pici: thankies
<cq> module is already enabled. No, I don't have everything from teh link installed, i have postgres instead of mysql.  But I do have libapache2-mod-php5 installed as well
<fugitivo> cq, check your apache config, it should have a line for php handling
<perfector> whuut: is ur boot on a seperate partition ??
<fugitivo> cq, ls -la /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5*
<cq> fugitivo- it doesn't, the module is listed in mods-enabled though
<cq> fugitivo:  yes
<whuut> perfector: yes, i'm on a live cd now, i checked /dev/sda1 which i installed ubuntu on and checked /boot directory and there is no grub
<perfector> whuut: no grub folder u mean??
<perfector> whuut:  in the /boot directory??
<fugitivo> cq, cat /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf (pastebin)
<fugitivo> cq, cat /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load (pastebin)
<whuut> perfector: yes, when i installed ubuntu i clicked advance and didn't install grub; guess i'm paying for it now :-(
<joaopinto> whabo, from a terminal: sudo schroot /your_sda1_mount_path
<joaopinto> then, apt-get install grub
<cq> can't, other computer, but it has .php, .phtmp and .php3 listed, and .phps as source
<whuut> perfector: ther is no grub in my /boot direcotry
<perfector> whuut: use the rescue mode of the cd and boot ..
<whuut> perfector: can you please tell me how to do that?
<fugitivo> cq, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<cq> load has one line, LoadModule ph5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<cq> fugitivo already didd that a few times
<perfector> whuut: reboot the machine and choose rescue while booting from the cd
<fugitivo> cq, whos the owner of the php file?
<Cyber_Stalker> whats the current version?
<Cyber_Stalker> 7.10?
<cq> root 644
<whuut> perfector: i already tried, there is no menu for rescue for ubuntu 8.04 live cd?
<Ronald> Cyber_Stalker: 8.04, but 7.10 is in some ways better In my very humble opinion
<Cyber_Stalker> WHAT?
<fugitivo> cq, chown to www-data or whatever user runs apache
<perfector> whuut: oops..
<luccons> I downloaded a gnome theme.How can I load it on ubuntu?
<Cyber_Stalker> wtf
<Cyber_Stalker> WHY HAVE THE FREEDOM TOASTERS NOT BEEN UPDATED TO 8.04 then
<qmx> hrmpf
<azhexn> live cd doesnt enable 3d effects for me. will i be able to enable them if i create usb installation?
<perfector> whuut: then i guess u wud have to do the installatoin all over again
<fugitivo> azhexn, what videocard?
<Cyber_Stalker> wow thats annoying
<Pici> Cyber_Stalker: Calm down.
 * Ronald launches a very tiny nuke on Cyber_Stalker's capslock
<qmx> i can't listen music while vlc adds songs to the playlist ;<
<whuut> perfector: oh no........
<Cyber_Stalker> i just drove all the way out to find a freedome toaster
<zChris> azhexn: probablyt
<perfector> whuut: too bad dude
<Cyber_Stalker> burnt iso and its 7.10
<Ronald> Cyber_Stalker: install it, safe some headaches. 8.04 is not mature yet.
<azhexn> nvidia ,8800gt
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<Cyber_Stalker> is 8.4 out yet?
<fugitivo> Cyber_Stalker, install it and upgrade to 8.04
<perfector> there is another way by chrooting into ur new installation and then installing the grub package
<Ronald> for weeks
<perfector> whuut: there is another way by chrooting into ur new installation and then installing the grub package
<cq> fugitivo still no luck, weird, same install worked yesterday...
<Cyber_Stalker> fugitivo can you please google freedom toaster and then tell me why the freedom toaster project was created
<perfector> whuut: then run grub-install and write to the mbr
<Cyber_Stalker> then realise why im not updating?
<cq> firefox3.0b5
<Cyber_Stalker> possibly?
<azhexn> is there a usb memory installer for ubuntu similar to Fedora9's?
<whuut> perfector: can you tell me how to do this? please..
<t0th_-> i try install ubuntu 7.04 in my sony vaio
<t0th_-> but i got the error
<perfector> whuut: if u r not used to doing smth like this i wud advise u to reinstall
<Pici> Cyber_Stalker: Please contact them regarding this, as it seems to have nothing to do with this channel
<t0th_-> Failed to allocate mem resource
<t0th_-> can help?
<fugitivo> Cyber_Stalker, if it's not ubuntu related i don't care
<cq> fugitivo: should something be in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<Pici> !usb | azhexn
<ubottu> azhexn: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<perfector> whuut: seriously take my advice
<whuut> perfector: i would like to try it, if you don't mind
<Cyber_Stalker> fugitivo but if you tell me to upgrade with out knowing the whole purpose of the freedom toaster
<Cyber_Stalker> created by ubuntu and the shuttleworth foundation
<Cyber_Stalker> then ure an idiot
<fugitivo> Cyber_Stalker, i don't care the freedom toaster, if you have 7.10 and want 8.04, install it and upgrade
<whuut> perfector: it doesn't matter if it screws up my install i'm, it's already screwed anyways
<perfector> whuut: it may take time, and im running out of it, sorry dude....
<azhexn> but the live usb installatin is still a live ubuntu right? changes made to the ubuntu it self arent saved?
<fugitivo> cp, is your apache2.conf empty?
<perfector> whuut: try google for chrooting.
<Cyber_Stalker> the freedom toaster project was created by ubuntu and the shuttle worth foundation for people in south africa due to us not being able to download large files due to restrictive data capping
<Tonni> how can i remove a sound card from the list of sound devices?
<Pici> Cyber_Stalker: Please contact them regarding this: http://www.freedomtoaster.org/contact   Theres nothing we can do here.  And please remember our channel guidelines.
<Cyber_Stalker> therefore i cant upgrade
<cq> fugitivo no not empty, but no mention of php5
<Tonni> i don't need it and i assume it only causes problems
<Pici> !guidelines | Cyber_Stalker
<ubottu> Cyber_Stalker: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fugitivo> cq, it's ok
<Cyber_Stalker> Pici im still with in the guidelines
<t0th_-> i try install ubuntu 7.04 in my sony vaio, but i got the error: Failed to allocate mem resource
<t0th_-> can felp?
<Cyber_Stalker> and i was complaining about it. not screaming at you ppl to fix :D
<hypn0> Cyber_Stalker: can you not order a cd  :-/
<Pici> Cyber_Stalker: This channel is not for complaining, its for Ubuntu support.
<Pici> Cyber_Stalker: Try #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat
<Cyber_Stalker> im not just chatting
<Cyber_Stalker> my conversation was relevant at the time, your now making it irrelavant
<t0th_-> i try install ubuntu 7.04 in my sony vaio, but i got the error: Failed to allocate mem resource can help ?
<Ronald> Cyber_Stalker: so install 7.10 that you have. Like I said, 8.04 is not mature at all. Bloody beta firefox, with crapy addon support due to it being beta, plugins not being registered in Firefox 2 due to bugs that have been open since before release.
<whuut> Ok im going to reinstall
<fugitivo> Cyber_Stalker, ok, that makes sense then
<Cyber_Stalker> lol Ronald is it that bad?
<Ronald> in my very humble opinion yes.
<whuut> perfecto: thanks for tryeing to help..
<Cyber_Stalker> fugitivo how you feel about 8.4?
<Ronald> the only thing better in 8.04 is compiz (it works!)
<Cyber_Stalker> if you dont mind me asking
<Cyber_Stalker> some one got compiz working!?
<fugitivo> Cyber_Stalker, good, but my tv tuner (hauppauge pvr 150) has no sound and my home is without TV
<Ronald> well its trivial to enable it in 8.04
<charlie> can someone please help me, i have an ATI, when i enable dual monitors or 'big desktop' everytime i restart it goes back to clone mode, what do i need to do to fix this?
<cq> fugitivo I jsut rebooted, no change, apache refuses to parse the php5
<fugitivo> Cyber_Stalker, that's my only complain at the moment
<Cyber_Stalker> fugitivo i would go backwards :D no man can survive without tv
<t0th_-> i try install ubuntu 7.04 in my sony vaio, but i got the error: Failed to allocate mem resource can help ?
<fugitivo> Cyber_Stalker, lol
<fugitivo> Cyber_Stalker, I can, my family can't
<Cyber_Stalker> then you my friend shall survive the apocolypse of man :D
<cq> fugitivo apache2ctl -M lists php5_module as well
<cq> i jsut don't get it
<vahid> how i can show tv from my DVB Card
<Pici> cq: Make sure that you restarted apache2 after you did a2enmod
<Ronald> Cyber_Stalker: i don't consider compiz to be a primary requirent to the desktop ;)
<stbain> cq: that's sudo /etc/init.d/apache force-reload
<cq> it said it was already installes
<kelvin911> anyone has screen tearing issue while playing movies?
<Ronald> so use your freshly burned 7.10 cd
<Cyber_Stalker> agreed Ronald
<eViking> i'm trying to learn about servers... Have installed 8.04 (server) + LAMP + xubuntu-desktop + webmin. Could anyone hint on how to be able to FTP into var/www ?
<Cyber_Stalker> Ronald should i upgrade? currently running 7.4, or should i just fresh install
<Ronald> upgrade should be fine.
<t0th_-> i try install ubuntu 7.04 in my sony vaio, but i got the error: Failed to allocate mem resource can help ?
<cq> still no change.
<cq> just restarted apache2 with force-reload
<European-African> Every time I go to shutdown from it's button instead of gently fading into the screen it jumps becoming darker each time. Is there a way of fixing this? I have just installed compriz.
<Cyber_Stalker> t0th_- we have seen your question and no one knows the answer
<mgolisch> t0th_-: does it stop after that?
<stbain> t0th_-: is 8.04 now working for you?
<kelvin911> t0th_-: i seen your message like thousand times
<stbain> s/now/not
<Cyber_Stalker> haha
<mgolisch> i get those messages too when booting but it doesnt seem to be an error
<t0th_-> :(
<mgolisch> more something like a warning
<t0th_-> can help?
<Ronald> t0th_-: throw it at google, sounds like the kind of error fairly easy on google
<kelvin911> t0th_-: did u install ubuntu 7.10or 8.04?
<t0th_-> 7.04
<bazhang> t0th_-, you checked the md5 sum of the iso and done an integrity check of the disk yet
<t0th_-> i try 7.10 today in my house
<charlie> can someone please help me, i have an ATI, when i enable dual monitors or 'big desktop' everytime i restart it goes back to clone mode, what do i need to do to fix this?
<t0th_-> i try many cds of 7.04
<t0th_-> 2 cds and dont work
<t0th_-> i got the problem
<bazhang> t0th_-, need to md5sum the iso
<Xcell> t0th_-:  use 7.10
<Ronald> charlie: edit xorg.conf manually. the gui tools never worked for me so far (including 8.04)
<t0th_-> i try 7.10 today
<Xcell> ok
<Bozo[ec04]> Hi all.. I'm trying to run ubuntu hardy in my Dell Vostro 1000 laptop but I can see the Xorg running. The screen flicker infinitely, but nothing happens after it.
<Bozo[ec04]> I manually try to set the xorg.conf driver to vesa. Have aother way to do it work?
<bazhang> Bozo[ec04], this is install or live
<Bozo[ec04]> I'm using a Live cd to install the system.
<azhexn> is there a simpler way to make the usb stick bootable under windows
<cq> fugitivo WTF? it works from another machine
<charlie> Ronald, is there a guide somewhere on how to do this? i am completely lost
<Bozo[ec04]> but how I cant do it work until now, I can't install the hardy on my pc.
<European-African> are there any cool 3d games in the spm?
<Pici> !games | European-African sure
<frost> any idea about SiS S17012 ? - No sound on ubuntu 8.04
<ubottu> European-African sure: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bazhang> !games | European-African  check here
<ubottu> European-African  check here: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bazhang> oops
<Ronald> charlie: ati docs and google for ati dual monitor
<shaneireland> how do i reinstall HAL
<European-African> coool thanx
<shaneireland> having probs with usb autodetection
<frost> is there anyone can help me with SiS S17012
<shaneireland> didnt have anything in /etc/init.d hal related
<bazhang> shaneireland, need lots more info
<cq> fugitivo- it doesn't work fromteh local machine but it works from a network machine, any ideas???
<kelvin911> European-African: hi
<cq> fugitivo- even better, it works from teh local machine with 127.0.0.1 and not with localhost!!!!
<alec> im having trouble getting audio out of downloaded avi files. any suggestions?
<shaneireland> ok what u need
<shaneireland> version 7.04 usb devices only recognised after i run sudo lsusb twice then it works
<shaneireland> have reinstalled from live cd and tried heron as well same problem
<shaneireland> from the googling ive done its hal related
<Xcell> alec:  do you have vlc?
<alec> yes
<Xcell> ok
<bazhang> shaneireland, which devices and what do the forums say
<shaneireland> couple of different ones
<shaneireland> canon EOS 350D
<pngwn> hey Wainwright...lay off the effn nick
<shaneireland> usb hard disk 256MB and a DV digital camera
<shaneireland> can mount from CLI but they wont automount
<bazhang> pngwn, do you have a support question
<bazhang> shaneireland, dont need sudo for lsusb command
<azhexn> can anyone help me about how to use syslinux under windows?
<shaneireland> i know that but the camera is only recognised if i put sudo infront of it
<_eMaX_> hello all
<eViking> i'm trying to learn about servers... Have installed 8.04 (server) + LAMP + xubuntu-desktop + webmin. Could anyone hint on how to be able to FTP into var/www ? When typing 192.168.1.8 in Firefox the index.html opens, but I do not understand how upload files to the directory...
<bazhang> shaneireland, and as far as the usb key, is it just a key or a mp3 player--how formatted
<_eMaX_> someone knows how to modify gnome settings - I read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185616 but I dont know where these settings are made
<shaneireland> just a key
<shaneireland> ive tried 2 different ones
<shaneireland> all of em are VFAT filesystems
<European-African> kelvin911: hey
<bazhang> eViking, have you read the ubuntu perfect server series? also loads of info on the forums
<cq> fugitivo: it's a firefox problem, with konqueror it works.
<kelvin911> European-African: how are you
<shaneireland> all will mount from CLI but not automount
<European-African> kelvin911: I am cool
<bazhang> shaneireland, that is very odd, what make of usb drive, and what app are you using to access the photos (eg digikam, et al)
<kelvin911> European-African: did you figure out the question i asked you last time?
<shaneireland> yes digikam
<shaneireland> but before all of em used to show up on the desktop
<shaneireland> as soon as i plugged em in
<European-African> kelvin911: :) haven't even tryed
<eViking> bazhang: thx for answering! have not seen the u perfect server series ?? Probably too early/lazy of me to aske here. Just eager to get a web server for testing scripts etc.
<bazhang> shaneireland, when did this start not working
<shaneireland> now to mount em i have to sudo lsusb twice..
<European-African> kelvin911: been playing games
<shaneireland> then fdisk - l then mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<kelvin911> European-African: that question isnt really that hard
<shaneireland> i upgrade the distribution to hardy heron
<bazhang> kelvin911, European-African please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<shaneireland> then it stopped ive since reinstalled clean and still have the problem
<_eMaX_> where can I edit the configuration that nautilus uses evince-thumbnailer?
<European-African> kelvin911: #gamgam
<bazhang> shaneireland, so this worked in gutsy without problem then?
<shaneireland> no its worked in feisty
<kelvin911> European-African: what kinda channel is that?  we can ignore ahole here
<shaneireland> when i upgraded it stoped ive since gone back to feisty and now it doesnt work there
<bazhang> shaneireland, what about gutsy hardy livecd
<shaneireland> one clue i think is that i dont have hal in etc/init.d
<shaneireland> didnt work off the guyst live cd
<bazhang> kelvin911, watch your language please
<alec> anyone have any suggestions? i cant get audio out of downloaded avi files
<eViking> bazhang: I've found the "series". back to the drawing board! thanks for helping!
<yit41> i need new line for fstab to auto-mount my XP partition. i already has the line, but it causes problem >> /dev/sda1 /media/disk ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<kelvin911> watch ni no mo
<yit41> ﻿i need new line for fstab to auto-mount my XP partition. i already has the line, but it causes problem >> /dev/sda1 /media/disk ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<bazhang> alec try different sound-->alsa, pulse in sound prefs
<shaneireland> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770391&highlight=USB+AUTOMOUNT+PROBLEM
<bruce_> Is it a known issue that chosing the GB server for Ubuntu updates doesn't return the openssl/ssh fix ?
<shaneireland> seems to be a known issue
<nataq> this is getting strange
<bazhang> shaneireland, let me take a look
<acol> what key do i press to hide graphical progress bar when booting?
<bazhang> acol, go into grub and edit kernel you are booting and remove quiet and splash
<DracoZA> how do I see a hidden directory via the the terminal ?
<Wanderer> http://www.taintedink.com/Reiko%20Gallery/reiko190small.jpg
<acol> bazhang, yeah i was sort of hoping there would be a way to do this post grub actually
<bazhang> acol, you want to get into cli and login that way? you can do that too-->you need to ask that though :)
<acol> bazhang, no, i just want to hide the progress bar, at random,
<bazhang> acol uh then no you cant do that
<acol> bazhang, just so i can check what is for example the reason it is taking longer than expected
<bazhang> acol see my first reply
<bruce_> (oh n/m, someone just synced it)
<bazhang> shaneireland, have you a dual boot
<Pici> acol: you can try going into the other vttys ctrl-alt-f1 , f2, etc.
<acol> bazhang, i know about grub .. i don't want an on off, i want it interactive ..
<acol> Pici, bah tty's won't be setup the first halve i guess... will try .
<bazhang> acol, then get fedora :)
<stonekeeper> hi. Does anyone know why php-cli is now not compiled with fastcgi support?
<acol> bazhang, i already have gentoo, thing is the me giving support to people using ubuntu
<DonaldShimoda> hi
<DonaldShimoda> im using putty+ public key to connect to a linux box with openssh, and after the update putty start to ask for a password, why?
<hipodilski> is there a screensaver with nature pictures for ubuntu
<Cyber_Stalker> lol and doff
<bazhang> acol you are just removing the graphical interface, easily returned the next boot up
<Cyber_Stalker> DonaldShimoda
<Cyber_Stalker> because all keys have to be regenrerated
<Cyber_Stalker> due to the SHH bug
<Xcell> hipodilski:  gnome-look.org
<Cyber_Stalker> because of the random number generator bug in ubuntu and debian systems
<Pici> !libsslbug | DonaldShimoda
<ubottu> DonaldShimoda: A weakness has been discovered in the random number generator used by OpenSSL on Debian and Ubuntu systems. Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2 and http://mjj29.matthew.ath.cx/openssl.txt
<hipodilski> Xcell: what about it
<DonaldShimoda> Cyber_Stalker, but after that putty will recongnize the keys?
<acol> bazhang, yeah i know grub, i just assumed there would be a more natural way. that is less keys
<encKe> yes it will DonaldShimoda\
<Xcell> check there
<Pici> DonaldShimoda: Please read the second link, it outlines what needs to be done for users and admins.
<Cyber_Stalker> no because the keys will be new now
<bazhang> acol you are not editing the kernel but the boot parameters--there could be nothing easier
<DonaldShimoda> Cyber_Stalker, i know that :P
<DonaldShimoda> Cyber_Stalker, i mind if is need to UPDATE putty also
<Cyber_Stalker> no u wont need to update putty
<DonaldShimoda> Cyber_Stalker, i will have to use the new pub key, off course
<DonaldShimoda> Cyber_Stalker, ok, thanks a lot
<joshual> hi folks, running ubuntu (recently upgraded to 8.04) that was preinstalled on my dell laptop i just bought... I'm a kde user though... should I install kubuntu-desktop deb, or should I install kubuntu from scratch?
<bazhang> joshual, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Pici> joshual: Just install kubuntu-desktop, theres no difference between that and the kubuntu CD.
<bazhang> kubuntu-kde4-desktop for kde4 joshual
<Pici> joshual: And it will probably be easier due to dell drivers and whatnot.
<joshual> bazhang: kde4 isnt really kubuntuized yet is it?
<bazhang> ask that in #kubuntu-kde4 joshual  :)
<joshual> Pici: cool thats what i was thinking... i know though that if i install kde along with gnome i will have a number of duplicate links in my menu...
<msshams> where can i find php.ini file in ubuntu?
<Pici> joshual: You'll just have some gnome programs in there.
<heymr> Whats a good lieght weight webkit based browser?
<joshual> Pici could i then uninstall gnome somehow?
<heymr> joshual: sudo apt-get remove gnome
<joshual> thx heymr
<Pici> !purekde | joshual
<ubottu> joshual: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<spyd3r> msshams: use locate php.ini you might have to run updatedb and then run it if you just installed php/
<heymr> joshual: you can do it from synaptic as well
<heymr> Whats a good lieght weight webkit based browser?
<joshual> thx!
<joshual> bbl
<heymr> anybody?
<DonaldShimoda> Cyber_Stalker, thanks a lot , it works now
<bazhang> shaneireland, would you post your fstab; put it in paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url-->have you tried the hal automount trick yet
<Cyber_Stalker> there you go DonaldShimoda :D
<DracoZA> I need to change permissions on a file as it is not allowing me to copy it, how do I do that ?
<rausb0> what is the reason for ubuntu klogd not reading from /proc/kmsg directly?
<heymr> DracoZA: sudo chmod user:group *file
<heymr> DracoZA: to check permissions do ls -l
<Bits> how do I start CUPS?
<navetz_> I am trying to set a static IP, what is my network suppose to be?
<heymr> Bits: cupsd is daemon, it should be started though
<DracoZA> heymr, it seems hidden too ls-l shows nothing, but it is there if I browse to the folder
<zep-_-> does anyone know where i can see which ident/email xchat is registered with ? cant connect to a network getting the error: "your username is invalid"
<Myrtti> DracoZA: ls -l, not ls-l
<heymr> DracoZA: gksu nautalis
<heymr> DracoZA: if it hidden, ls -a -l
<Myrtti> j2daosh: root?
<heymr> DracoZA: ls -al
<DracoZA> heymr, chmod: invalid mode: `user:group'
<heymr> DracoZA: or you could launch the file manager as root
<heymr> DracoZA: dude, what is your username?
<j2daosh> yeah, im doing some maintanence
<heymr> DracoZA: group = users
<DracoZA> heymr, nick
<heymr> DracoZA: depends who you want to give permissions to
<carpool> hi! is there a way to overwrite usernames and passwords in the recovery console?
<heymr> DracoZA: owner:group
<heymr> DracoZA: do it from gui if you don't wanna "man chmod"... gksu nautalis... then right click on the file and click properties and then go to permissions tab
<j2daosh> i got a quick question about compiling. i just grabbed an application im trying to install but I have forgotten how to do it
<j2daosh> i have ran the configure file, now what?>
<bkhl> ﻿How do I get GNOME to use the contents of my $HOME for desktop icons instead of ~/Desktop/? ﻿On my laptop that is how it works, but I don't find the way to make it that way on my other machines.
<Cyber_Stalker> Dr_willis
<Cyber_Stalker> DracoZA
<heymr> j2daosh: read the README
<Cyber_Stalker> a south african :D
<j2daosh> when i try to run ./install-sh or ./INSTALL, they both ask for an input file
<DracoZA> heymr,  thanks dude!
<Cyber_Stalker> lots of us south africans using buntu
<Cyber_Stalker> :D
<j2daosh> i did, the readme just gives me the applications history and usage once its up and running
<heymr> j2daosh: or the txt fikle called INSTALL
<DracoZA> yup Cyber_Stalker  :)
<heymr> j2daosh: ok ok...
<Cyber_Stalker> :P
<j2daosh> no txt file called install
<heymr> j2daosh: make, then sudo make install
<Cyber_Stalker> great community
<Bits_> how do I start CUPS?
<j2daosh> ill give that a shot
<j2daosh> no targets found when using the make command
<heymr> Bits_: google it? its a daemon, in arch linux I do, "sudo /etc/rc.d/cupsd start" in the terminal
<Bits_> I am trying to print in openoffice and get "error while printing" (isn't that useful?) error. Where can I get more details about the error and how to solve it?
<incorrect> can the installer create me a home dir that is encrypted?
<heymr> j2daosh: you did not ./configure correctly
<heymr> incorrect: your not incorrect
<j2daosh> it says i did... i didn't get any fatals (got errors about not being able to use certain options, but i didn't need those protocols so no big
<heymr> j2daosh: what is this software?
<j2daosh> centerim
<j2daosh> centericq's fork
<chimp_> How does one send text straight to a file, ie. blahblah > textfile
<j2daosh> chimp_: yes
<jatt> echo "blahblah" > textfile
<carpool> chimp_ , type?
<chimp_> ahh echo, cheers
<heymr> chimp_: thats right. or you could use  "nohup command"
<heymr> or command > txt (save command output to text file)
<heymr> Bits: did you get it?
<bazhang> he quit
<chimp_> yer, i know to do it with commands, was just for sending text directly i wanted to know, thanks
<ssastre> hi there, any MONIT user arround? I'm using monit to start and monitor some workers processes and I've setup monit to check the PID file. I'm not satisfied by it because when any worker for any reason dumps, its pid file remains and monit wont start other. Some times monit thinks the process is not there and instantiates a new one (when for any reason the process is there but pid file not). So, I wanted to ask if someone here knows how to use monit to wa
<j2daosh> i have 2 makefiles in my directory. a Makefile.in and a Makefile.am
<j2daosh> attempting to use make in conjunction with those tells me nothing to be done
<jatt> automake?
<heymr> j2daosh: then just do sudo make install
<j2daosh> nothing to be done for "install"
<heymr> j2daosh: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<j2daosh> if i use automake i have to have version 1.10. i only have version 1.9.65 or somejive
<heymr> ah
<MrHeavy> j2daosh: The answer you got before about ./configure not working right is the answer you want, it should create the Makefile but isn't doing so
<Pici> j2daosh: heymr: build-essential, no s.
<heymr> Pici: oops :P
<j2daosh> already have that package
<heymr> j2daosh: paste the output of ./configure
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> one sec
<sportman1280> I am trying to add a wallpaper that is installed and used by default. I copy the file over to /usr/share/backgrounds/  however it does not show up in the background selection screen.  Any idea on how to get a wallpaper to show up in the wallpaper selection menu, using files?
<Dassouki> my rythmbox only works if started when firefox is not running. On the other hand, if rhytmbox is running, my firefox sound does not work
<ZimCS> Can I dual boot with Ubuntu if I already have Vista on my sys without any problems?
<heymr> ZimCS: thats how it should be done
<MrHeavy> ZimCS: Sure, but if you're talking about dynamically resizing partitions, my usual advice of backing up any important data first applies
<bazhang> ZimCS, sure
<heymr> ZimCS: with vista running, just pop in the cd. its super easy :P
<ZimCS> MrHeavy, i have a separate hdd ill be using
<Lynet> j2daosh: The usual steps are ./configure; make; sudo make install. If ./configure errors out, you won't get a proper Makefile and make/make install won't work.
<ZimCS> heymr, isnt that using wubi?
<ZimCS> i was going to do the grub bootloader
<MrHeavy> Then you have no problems, just be aware of how to fix the Windows boot loader if you decide to scrap Ubuntu at some point
<heymr> ZimCS: it will tell you some useful stuff
<incorrect> heymr, how can i be correct about my own question?
<j2daosh> http://sial.org/pbot/31058
<j2daosh> there u go
<vahid> how i can use plot in octave?
<j2daosh> thats the output from my make
<heymr> incorrect: what was your question?
<heymr> I don't think you put a "?"
<jtaylor13> group:i have a problem.my firefox screen is not fitting to the desktop.reason is my screen rez is 800x600 and can not reduce.when i check the nivida driver it fixes the problem.but when i reboot computer i get input is invailed.i have only black screen.i run recovery to get back to normal.
<incorrect> can i create an encrypted partition at install?
<incorrect> "can the installer create me a home dir that is encrypted?"
<incorrect> there was a ?
<j2daosh> unless it bombs out on the msn protocol which i don't want, everything went fine
<heymr> incorrect: oh sorry, i was incorrect
<bazhang> sportman1280, just download to a folder or desktop then choose from there-->it will be added to the possible wallpapers to choose from
<mkultras> good morning
<MrHeavy> incorrect: The alternate install CD can do that without any real difficulty, unless I'm mistaken
<heymr> incorrect: yus
<MrHeavy> It has different options for physical volumes: Software RAID, LVM, and encryption
<MrHeavy> Stack them as you see fit
<Steve__> whhooooo first time using linux in years and ubuntu get sme online with no hastle on a kive cd!!
<vahid> octave IRC ???
<vahid> #octave ?
<heymr> vahid: use weechat mate
<Pici> vahid: /msg chanserv list *ocave*
<mkultras> hey anyone know how i can see how much ram i have? i typed free but it dosent look like its all showing up
<mkultras> i see  2075764  there but i thought i had 3gb
<sportman1280> bazhang: we dont want to do it the gui way.  we are adding it for any user
<mkultras> thats only two gb i think
<_MMA_> Would any recent have killed CUPS printing?
<sportman1280> bazhang: it is installed via a package installation
<heymr> mkultras: free -h i think would help
<heymr> mkultras: thats probably how much is free out of 3 gb
<Lynet> j2daosh: Looks like you are missing some -dev packages. libcurl-dev at the very least.
<bazhang> sportman1280, via the installer disk?
<MrHeavy> heymr: trivia: free doesn't have a -h option ;)
<MrBill> I have a directory at home (I'm currently at work on a Hardy box) that I want access to on a pretty regular basis. I sometimes "connect to server" from the places menu and snag a few files, but I'd rather have it automatically and always connected. is SSHFS the approach I should be taking, or is there a better way?
<mkultras> yeah i did free -h it did have that
<mkultras> and i did free -g and it said i had 1gb
<heymr> MrHeavy: oops... :P
<mkultras> i think its incorrect
<mkultras> i was looking for some alternate
<ruiboon> MrHeavy: free -m OR free -g
<mkultras> cat /proc/meminfo says i have 2gb too i think i have a bad dimm
<MrHeavy> mkultras: "top -b -n 1 | grep Mem" might be worth testing
<MrHeavy> mkultras: Yeah, probably the case
<sportman1280> bazhang: basically we are a university network.  but we want a custom university theme for default.  everything but the wallpaper has worked so far.  it is installed as a .deb from our repository
<Nave_> hi
<Nave_> i need help
<lnar> whats ur problem
<bazhang> sportman1280, and that is the one change in the default ubuntu install? or is there more
<mkultras> hey thanks MrHeavy that is a nice cmd
<Nave_> how do i install flash in firefox ?
<Nave_> so i can view Youtube?
<ziod> why am I getting a 'mount error: could not find target server' when I attempt a cifs mount of a directory on my win32 machine?  I can access the directory fine through network places and it shows up fine when I do a smbclient -L listing of shared directories.  I've followed the directions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide?highlight=(samba).  Help!
<Nave_> i've downloaded the flash file
<lnar> try typing in synaptic flash
<Nave_> type where?
<MrHeavy> ziod: What's the command you're entering?
<lnar> go to system
<sebner> Nave_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sportman1280> bazhang: its adding a wallpaper beside the ubuntu ones... and making it the default if they ahve not specified otherwise
<lnar> then adm
<Nave_> ok
<Nave_> in konsole?
<sportman1280> bazhang: it does not remove the ubuntu ones...
<j2daosh> or when u go there and it says you need the file, it should tell u how to do it in the window if i remember correctly
<lnar> wait
<lnar> ill give what to type in the console
<mkultras> Nave_: you need to downloed the .so file and put it in the plugins folder its like ~/.mozilla/plugins or something
<bazhang> sportman1280, ah well if this is the only change; was going to suggest uck if there were more changes
<CLEARviewF> hi, does anybody know what is the name of the Listen Project IRC channel? they have one?
<ziod> mrheavy: i'm entering sudo mount -t cifs -o username=ubuntu,password=XXXX,workgroup=HOME,gid=smb,uid=$USER,file_mode=770,dir_mode=770,rw "//MEDIADELL/My Documents" /media/externalhd  (the only thing I've altered is to X out the actual password in this paste)
<Nave_> wait wait wait
<Nave_> to fast
<Nave_> ...
<Nave_> lol
<sportman1280> bazhang: what is uck?
<FloodBot1> Nave_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nave_> i need someone to pm me
<Nave_> i can't read all this
<Lynet> j2daosh: It probably is libcurl4-openssl-dev or libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<icewaterman> can i install 32-bit ubuntu into a chroot jail?
<Nave_> sorry
<lnar> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<CLEARviewF> ﻿ hi, does anybody know what is the name of the Listen Project IRC channel? they have one?
<MrHeavy> ziod: Does it work if you try to mount a share without a space in it, like c$?
<icewaterman> i mean i am currently using 64bit ubuntu and want to go back to 32-bit ubuntu
<j2daosh> im installing libcurl13-openssl-dev right now
<bazhang> ubuntu customization kit sportman1280 ; /msg ubottu uck for a link
<Nave_> is that all i type lnar?
<lnar> yes
<Nave_> where do i type it again?
<lnar> in the console
<Nave_> ok
<Nave_> i'll figure it
<Nave_> one sec
<lnar> k
<sportman1280> bazhang: thank you for the tip. will look into it.  we actually ahve a custom metacity and gtk2.0 theme also
<sportman1280> bazhang: this would help with those also? correct?
<ziod> mrheavy: nope, it doesn't work then either
<Nave_> ok i have downloaded the flash file in the desktop
<lnar> now I need help.... HOW CAN I RUN COMPIZ WITH TWO DIFFERENT USERS????
<hischild> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Lynet> j2daosh: Ah, I'm on Hardy, don't see that package there. You using 7.04 or 7.10?
<MrHeavy> ziod: Does your password contain any special characters like $ that might be freaking out the shell?
<lnar> sorry!
<j2daosh> 7.04 still i believe
<lnar> nave... just type that in the console
<j2daosh> everytime i attempt to upgrade it breaks the system
<lnar> you dont have to download nothing
<bazhang> sportman1280, alot of work just for some themes; uck is normally for adding drivers and the like for folks without net or easy access to the net (codecs et al); though you could certainly do it for what you have in mind
<CLEARviewF> ﻿ hi, does anybody know what is the name of the Listen Project IRC channel? they have one?
<hischild> lnar: please describe it a bit. How are you running 2 users? like seperately, one at a time?
<ziod> mrheavy: no, just regular numbers and letters.  no special characters at all
<Nave_> ITS working!!!!!!!!!!
<Nave_> i love linux
<hischild> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<lnar> at the same time
<Nave_> why is linux so good
<hischild> lnar: where's the second user running from?
<bazhang> !irc | CLEARviewF read the last link
<ubottu> CLEARviewF read the last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Nave_> windows vista sux
<lnar> local
<hischild> !lnw |  Nave_
<ubottu> Nave_: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Nave_> well i'm a noob
<Nave_> i need to learn
<bazhang> Nave_, please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<sportman1280> bazhang: ya, just noticed that..  any idea why the theme wouldn't show up in the gnome theme settings?  Even though it is in /usr/share/backgrounds where the default ubuntu ones are.  I cant find any config files... :(
<Nave_> well i'm here to learn
<lnar> there are two users, they are both using the same computer and i want to let then use compiz at the same time
<hischild> lnar: sorry, haven't encountered such a situation before so i can't help there.
<j2daosh> arrggg
<bazhang> Nave_, this is a support channel, please limit your comments to specific support questions or chat in the offtopic channel thanks
<lnar> i cant enable the effects once the first one is using them
<j2daosh> wheres a list of all the repos?
<vivek> hello
<soundray_> !info libqt3-mt dapper
<ubottu> libqt3-mt (source: qt-x11-free): Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.8-b-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 3221 kB, installed size 8988 kB
<soundray_> Apologies -- I tried to msgthebot, but it wasn't responding
<jussi01> Nave_: its easy, read lots, tehn ask here when you dont understand something
<lnar> /etc/apt/sources.list
<j2daosh> i need automake 1.10 to finish the install and i dont have it in my available repos
<ssastre> someone knows how do I use MONIT to check for a process without using the pid file?
<Lynet> j2daosh: That kinda scks. Anyway, the hardest part about building from source is usually to find all the -dev packages you need. I'd recommend using ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<je789> i keep trying to compile apache but get this error  checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<hischild> !lnw | Nave_: start with reading this
<ubottu> Nave_: start with reading this: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Pici> je789: install the package build-essential
<j2daosh> lynet, what will that switch do for me that differes from my ./configure?
<vivek> help
<Pici> je789: fyi, apache is in the package repositories
<bazhang> sportman1280, the cli stuff for that? I just know the pointy-clicky ways to do it :)
<nguyen_minh_tuan> alo
<nguyen_minh_tuan> thu ti
<je789> says package is already installed
<void^> !info automake
<ubottu> automake (source: automake1.10): A tool for generating GNU Standards-compliant Makefiles. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.10.1-2 (hardy), package size 507 kB, installed size 1672 kB
<lnar> so no one here is runing ubuntu with two users and both using compiz???
<CLEARviewF> bazhang: thank you, i think ubottu is a bot :D
<je789> i prefer to compile it myself
<j2daosh> void^: yeah, find and dandy if you have hardy... i have fawn
<sportman1280> bazhang: ic.  wonder where to look...
<ssastre> different question. How is suposed daemons creates and delete its pid files?
<Lynet> j2daosh: It makes the program install itself under /usr/local, to make sure it doesn't conflict with anything that's part of the regular .deb package system.
<nguyen_minh_tuan> who know how to remove xvnkb?
<lnar> is there any compiz channel??
<j2daosh> oh... interesting. i will have to start using that switch from now on
<vivek> has any one installed Ubuntu using Wubi on a RAID 0 system
<nguyen_minh_tuan> help me
<nguyen_minh_tuan> who know how to remove xvnkb?
<bazhang> !compiz | lnar
<je789> anyone else?
<ubottu> lnar: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> nguyen_minh_tuan, how was it installed
<lnar> thanksss
<bazhang> nguyen_minh_tuan, that is a kb setting yes?
<j2daosh> ok, well apparently im not going to get this installed til i get to hardy so i will try to upgrade again :(
<Stroganoff> nguyen_minh_tuan go to the source directory of xvnkb and run: sudo make uninstall
<j2daosh> nevermind...
<Lynet> j2daosh: Sort of a keep-everything-not-installed-by-.deb in a separate location. Some people prefer /opt/program_name, but the normal convention on most *nixes is to put it under /usr/local.
<j2daosh> my box thinks its already update
<TheNerdGotchU> ok i just seen the download icon pop up and go away as if it downloaded something. could this be a bug or a virri
<sportman1280> bazhang: where should i look for an answer?
<sportman1280> bazhang: what channel?
<bazhang> sportman1280, here; just ask someone smarter :)
<j2daosh> sport, what are u looking for>
<sportman1280> hello. I'm trying to create a package that adds wallpapers for our users.  They are put in the /usr/share/backgrounds  however the dont show up as background options when you try to change your wallpaper.  Any help?
<bazhang> TheNerdGotchU, not a virus, what is the exact thing you downloaded
<sportman1280> j2daosh: lol look right below where you wrote
<j2daosh> hmm... gimme a sec
<TheNerdGotchU> nothing
<hischild> sportman1280: there's a config file in gconf2/backgrounds.xml. Add them to that file should add them to the background menu.
<TheNerdGotchU> i diddnt download nothing
<sportman1280> hischild: Thanks! will look now
<bazhang> TheNerdGotchU, not sure with such bare bones info sorry
<hischild> sportman1280: i'm not sure of the file though. Let me search for it again.
<TheNerdGotchU> i just seen the icon pop up on my panel and goa away as if it downloaded something
<TheNerdGotchU> lol oke dokey im just noid maybe
<hischild> sportman1280: /home/hischild/.gnome2/backgrounds.xml is the file for me.
<sportman1280> hischild: is this in the home directory? because we dont want it in home.. we want it in the default
<bazhang> TheNerdGotchU, run sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<hischild> sportman1280: it's rolled out as a default file. Find the skeleton file and add em in there.
<j2daosh> where do i find what version i'm running?
<je789> im getting  C compiler cannot create executables I've got build-essential installed and im wondering where i can begin to debug this ?
<Pici> j2daosh: lsb_release -a
<j2daosh> my system seems to think i'm running hardy but im almost positive i'm not
<TheNerdGotchU> i ran that yesterday
<sportman1280> hischild: been looking around for it.  any suggestions on where to look?
<bazhang> TheNerdGotchU, do it again to be sure
<j2daosh> 6.10
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> wow
<TheNerdGotchU> aight one sec
<bazhang> j2daosh, what kernel
<hischild> sportman1280: uhm got a few. let me check.
<j2daosh> edgy
<je789> FYI im on 8.04
<Lynet> j2daosh: Oh man, you're stone-age. ;-p
<sportman1280> ah
<j2daosh> lol well normally i dont have to add anything
<sportman1280> hischild: /usr/share/gnome-background-properites
<j2daosh> everything i needed was practically installed with 6.1
<j2daosh> ok
<sportman1280> hischild: that look correct?
<j2daosh> so if thats the case, why does my apt-get dist-upgrade tell me that my system is current?
<hischild> sportman1280: yeah ... you beat me to it with a few secs
<bazhang> j2daosh, you want to get to hardy from there?
<Pici> !upgrade | j2daosh  make sure you are running the proper commands
<ubottu> j2daosh  make sure you are running the proper commands: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<j2daosh> shouldn't it say "Holy crap dude!!! your as old as my granddad! I gottsta update da look yo"
<TheNerdGotchU> ok Ive ran it
<bazhang> TheNerdGotchU, and it is up to date? then nothing to worry about
<j2daosh> upgrade didn't work either
<je789> Pici, ok let me ask is there a way to cleanly remove build-essential and reinstall but forcing it to redownload a fresh copy not a local package copy?
<stevem> badger poo
<sportman1280> hischild: thank you :)
<hischild> sportman1280: you're welcome.
<j2daosh> i tried both dis-update and upgrade. niether of them think there is anything to update
<bazhang> stevem you have a support question?
<TheNerdGotchU> whats the name of ubuntu's startup directory or where is it listed
<hischild> TheNerdGotchU: /etc/init.d/ ?
<kenois> Just installed hardy.. quite nice so far :)
<j2daosh> man, this is gonna take a minute
<kenois> even flash seems to work all right !
<_Lops88_> ciaoo
<bazhang> !it | _Lops88_
<ubottu> _Lops88_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<TheNerdGotchU> aight
<Pici> je789: you can remove all archived packages using apt-get clean, I'm not sure you can do just one.  to uninstall and reinstall it try; sudo apt-get install --reinstall build-essential
<stevem> bazhang, yes
<Lynet> j2daosh: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<bazhang> TheNerdGotchU, system pref--sessions
<generic> hi all
<j2daosh> i gotta get my sources.list fixed first :(
<Lynet> j2daosh: And then a sudo do-release-upgrade
<generic> any one kkonws how i restrict computers only to print from particular printers
<generic> in cups
<Svish> Is there a screen saver for Ubuntu that looks like a terminal and pretends to do lots of hightech complex impressive stuff? so that nobody dares touch it? :p
<je789> Pici, ok i can compile php but just not apache?
<Lynet> j2daosh: Anyway, step-by-step instruction should be at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gaokai> in the bash script, when using the conditional expressions,could it be as this form(  if "$var"="string" ;then...  )
<TheNerdGotchU> can i use irc on a system that doesnt have the desktop environment
<t0th_-> i try install ubuntu 7.04 in my sony vaio, but i got the error: Failed to allocate mem resource can help ?
<bazhang> TheNerdGotchU, yes
<Lr5> uhh, how can a simple java applet lock the whole system?
<stevem> bazhang, but I'm waiting for a good time to ask
<josspyker> firefox get no connection after update,irc works. idea's?
<bazhang> stevem, now would be a good time
<stevem> ah
<stevem> Why has canonical decided to make a Debian fork?
<TheNerdGotchU> ima have to find out how to do that i have mandrake on one of my older computers but it doesnt have a gui
<bazhang> stevem, that is a bit offtopic here; this is a support channel and this a business decision not answered here
<Qkal1> hiya i'm having issues with making a start up application for a ubuntu based distro
<bazhang> t0th_-, did you md5 the iso
<Qkal1> the typical start up method for ubuntu isn't there
<Qkal1> since its enlightenment based...
<stevem> bazhang, you mean they intend on making money out of debian?
<TheNerdGotchU> i want to make it a shell account or something or a hot box people can hack in to so i can practice my security
<lnar> where can i find a sources.list complete for hardy??
<hischild> !offtopic | stevem
<ubottu> stevem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<t0th_-> i trying with 2 cds
<hischild> lnar: i can pastebin mine for you
<lnar> pliss
<lnar> pleae
<j2daosh> ok, im off for now. I'll be back on later to let you nolw how everything went... thanks for the help everyone
<bazhang> t0th_-, nothing to do with the cd's it is the iso you need to check
<lnar> does it have extra repos??
<t0th_-> i use 2 diferent cds with 2 diferent iso
<hischild> lnar: it's a clean sources, i haven't changed it.
<erle-> totem kills my x server sometimes
<erle-> i have no idea what causes the problem
<hischild> lnar: http://pastebin.com/f10b09561
<erle-> has anyone in here the same problem?
<bazhang> t0th_-, please listen to what I am asking; did you check the md5sum on the iso?
<lnar> im tryin to find a complete sources.list with extra repos and stuff....
<hischild> lnar: what repo's do you need?
<t0th_-> yes
<hischild> !medibuntu | lnar
<ubottu> lnar: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> !md5 | t0th_-
<ubottu> t0th_-: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<t0th_-> aff
<lnar> thanks guys
<stevem> bazhang, ok
<laika> hi, i have a problem with sleep mode on my laptop. I can get it to sleep, but when it wakes up there is only a black sreen and it hangs up.. any thoughts? i googled as i could but im not much a linux guy
<je789> Pici, you still here
<Pici> je789: Yes.
<bazhang> laika, thinkpad?
<lnar> any other repos page like medibuntu??
<laika> amilo pi-1556
<v0lksman> anyone know of a good desktop video app to take a video of what I'm doing on my desktop?
<je789> Pici, i found a few things on ubuntu forums but they keep mentioning g++ and gcc is it possible to find out what apache wants to compile this?
<bazhang> !screencast | v0lksman
<ubottu> v0lksman: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<shaneireland> bazhang sorry i had to jump off there
<shaneireland> any ideas on mine
<bazhang> shaneireland, did you see it in the fstab or in any way modify the fstab
<hischild> je789: you're missing a libc6 package. Google for your specific error and it should pop up. (copy paste the line with the error to google)
<shaneireland> the web seems to say leaving it out of fstab
<shaneireland> so i took it out
<shaneireland> didnt make any diff whether it was in or out
<bazhang> shaneireland, aye; but did you do anyting with the fstab perchance?
<shaneireland> whats strange is it does automount by Canon EOS but only after i run sudo lsusb
<sandeep_panesar_> where can i get info about linux programming ang graphics?
<je789> hischild, libc6 says its installed
<sandeep_panesar_> where can i get info about linux programming ang graphics?
<shaneireland> at one point i removed the entries that were in there for sdb1 didnt make any difference
<bazhang> shaneireland, well that is a nice short term workaround and more important; did you try wiping the usb key--may have been a unclean removal on another system
<v0lksman> bazhang: can you suggest one that will cap compiz well?
<sandeep_panesar_> where can i get info about linux programming ang graphics?
<liu_> I can`t totally remove kde
<hischild> je789: it's a libc6 related package, which has that in it's name.
<Jack_Sparrow> sandeep_panesar_ /join #bash
<shaneireland> yeah tried that but its the same on lll usb devices
<bazhang> v0lksman, best to ask in #compiz-fusion for that
<shaneireland> any other ideas anyone
<shaneireland> im sure its hal related
<bazhang> !puregnome | liu_
<ubottu> liu_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<je789> hischild, i also installed libc-dev
<shaneireland> and whats work it worked perfectly
<laika> ﻿(16:42:13) laika: hi, i have a problem with sleep mode on my laptop. I can get it to sleep, but when it wakes up there is only a black sreen and it hangs up.. any thoughts? i googled as i could but im not much a linux guy... is amilo pi-1556 ( Nvidia 7600 Go , C2D )
<humbolto>  when I have 2 IDE drives on the same bus (master, slave) with a 80pin conductor cable, does it actually make any sense in terms of speed to have a striping raid0 over these two devices?
<laika> and im pretty desperate
<sandeep_panesar_> can i use xwindows along with gnome on my ubuntu? if yes then how?
<ghostlines> does anyone know how to specify which kernel to load after reboot, i'm running a remote server?
<icewaterman> can i install a fully-fleshed ubuntu into a chroot jail so i can boot it later?
<Blu3> laika, you probably need to twiddle some acpi things like posting bios and double chvt
<Jack_Sparrow> laika It has to do with video drivers and config.. other than that I have no helpful info
<bazhang> shaneireland, other than the suggestions on that thread not sure
<liu_> ubottu: thank you,I am from china,my country is suffering from earthquake,good luck
<ubottu> liu_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<monestri> http://paste.php.lv/7394?lang=php
<monestri> touchpad scroll wheel keeps dying at random points
<je789> hischild, when i google i get people saying either build-essential or g++ or gcc needs installation but ive got those items?
<shaneireland> ok it is fair to assume that if i reinstall from a live cd it will wipe the hard disk first totally
<Jack_Sparrow> ghostlines edit default in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sandeep_panesar_> can i use xwindows along with gnome on my ubuntu? if yes then how?
<q-tip> guys I have to install ubuntu on a number of laptops I was thinking debian-installer and preseed but are there other options ?
<bazhang> shaneireland, best not to do that; try creating another user and see if that does something
<Blu3> laika, look at /etc/default/acpi-support
<Jack_Sparrow> !install | q-tip
<ubottu> q-tip: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hischild> je789: pastebin your error please, from start to finish
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone | q-tip
<ubottu> q-tip: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<shaneireland> what do u mean just add a user in my current install
<je789> ok one second
<liu_> ubottu: are you fond of CLI
<ubottu> liu_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soundray_> !oem | q-tip
<ubottu> q-tip: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> shaneireland no it will not, unless you want it to
<bazhang> shaneireland, yes; create a new user and log into that account
<shaneireland> ok bazhang ive not tried that so i will
<shaneireland> thanks appreciate ur help
<bazhang> liu_, he is a robot :)
<soundray_> oops, that's been changed
<liu_> bazhang: haha,I don`t know that
<sportman1280> hischild: those files for the backgrounds dont seem to change a thing. :(
<bazhang> liu_, there is #ubuntu-cn if you wish help in Mandarin as well :)
<je789> hischild, http://pastebin.org/36382
<q-tip> ubottu thanks I was more looking for something like kickstart so i can push a number of images to systems in one go..
<ubottu> q-tip: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hischild> sportman1280: because they'
<amicrawler> were do i black list a dev in ubuntu
<amicrawler> like wifi on my computer i use hardline
<liu_> bazhang: I am practising my English
<Jack_Sparrow> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Svish> why dont the screensavers have any settings?
<hischild> sportman1280: because they're skeleton files and get rolled out to the corresponding file in your home dir. You have to add it to the file i gave your before to make a change to any existing user.
<Svish> or are they just hidden somewhere?
<bazhang> liu_, a good place to chat is #ubuntu-offtopic here is support only thanks
<q-tip> Sorry I have shit loads scrolling up my screen here and my eyes are not what they used to be!!! thanks guys Ill go back to reading ;)
<sportman1280> hischild: would simply removing the .gnome2 folder also work?
<hischild> sportman1280: it could, but not advisable
<Jack_Sparrow> Svish No there are no settings for the differnet screensavers to set options
<bazhang> q-tip, language please
<sportman1280> hischild: figured as much. just understanding how it works...
<q-tip> bazhang ?
<sportman1280> hischild: tried to remove just the background.xml and it doesnt auto create it..
<sportman1280> hischild: thanks
<TheNerdGotchU> can bash script take I/O
<bazhang> no cursing in channel thanks q-tip
<hischild> sportman1280: the file you edited in /usr/share is a skeleton file which gets copied to ~/gnome after which that file is used.
<Svish> Jack_Sparrow: can I find more screen savers anywhere?
<q-tip> bazhang sorry didnt realise I did
<Jack_Sparrow> Svish I dont know, I have not tried
<hischild> je789: do you have glibc installed?
<Asr2> Afternoon ... anyone know why Pidgin shuts down without an error while running on a virtual pc?
<je789> hischild, searching in synaptic and i get two results source and doc?
<je789> neither installed
<amicrawler> i do not see bacllist in etc
<gexen42> Anyway, would someone be kind enough to share where I can start trying to troubleshoot a laptop running hardy that won't suspend or hibernate?
<amicrawler> i do not see black list in etc
<Pici> amicrawler: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<notsniw> hello
<Blu3> gexen42, look at /etc/default/acpi-support if you're having problems.  /var/log/* if it's just not doing anything
<cjohnson> I have an 800MB file that I need to open from the command line and add a single line at the beginning and at the end, how can I do that?
<Blu3> cjohnson, echo "line" >> file
<Blu3> TWO >>, not one
<cjohnson> Blu3, that will add "line" to the beginning?
<Blu3> oh, duh
<Blu3> echo "line" && cat file > newfile; mv newfile file
<bogey-> !echo
<ubottu> Factoid echo not found
<bogey-> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cjohnson> Blu3, will that include a newline character?
<Blu3> as it is, yes
<bazhang> !fishing | bogey-
<ubottu> bogey-: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<cjohnson> Alright, thanks :D
<Blu3> y/w :)
<bogey-> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bogey-> ;P
<bazhang> bogey-, please stop
<Jack_Sparrow> bogey- Please /msg the bot
<hischild> je789: can you paste me the link that this command gives you? => sudo aptitude install pastebinit && aptitude search libc6 > temp && cat temp | pastebinit && rm temp
<veken> exit
<cjohnson> Blu3, do you know of a way that I could open just the first few lines of the file to make sure it went well?
<Guza> hi can some one suggest me good hosting for dedicated servers ?
<Guza> on pvt ofcourse
<bazhang> ask in #ubuntu-offtopic guza
<je789> hischild, http://pastebin.com/f10c19234
<ruiboon> cjohnson: head filename_here
<cjohnson> thanks :D
<ruiboon> cjohnson: that will print out the few lines of the file
<hischild> je789: and what version of ubuntu are you running? (lsb_release -a)
<nature> hi
<nature> all
<insomninja> I use feh to set my background in awesome but it has started to fail it seems, and I get a grey background instead, but if I run "sh .fehbg" manually it works. any suggestions?
<Blu3> cjohnson, use head.  head -n10 will show the first 10 lines
<cjohnson> Blu3, exactly what I was looking for :D
<amicrawler> found it
<Lr5> Anyone knows why running a java applet that has repaint() in a while ( true ) loop freezes the whole system? I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_06-b02)
<Blu3> if you're going to be modifying files frequently in different ways like this, you should also look into the man pages for cat, tac, rev, gawk, and eventually even ... sed ;-)
<amicrawler> where do i find the wifi name of the dev
<nature> yo peoplezZ i have emac 1Ghz 1G ram and the graphic card inside is radeon 7500 32MB hmm my Question is hmmm is there any option to upgrade graphic card in emac ?
<cjohnson> Blu3, in that case, something went wrong. I did: echo "SET FOREIGN_KEY_CHECKS=0;" && cat strathcom.sql > strathcom.new.sql
<Blu3> amicrawler, try "iwconfig" by itself.  that'll show all devices that have wifi options
<Pici> nature: Try asking in ##mac .  #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu support questions.
<cjohnson> It just printed SET FOREIGN_KEY_CHECKS=0; to the command line and then copied the other file into that file
<bazhang> #hardware could answer that
<nature> ok
<nature> but thanx any ways
<nature> running 3 os and i love it
<nature> ubuntu is no . 1
<nature> regards free off world haha
<Blu3> hm, well then.. :)  (echo "line" && cat file) > newfile; mv newfile file
<hoggie> nature : which is the other 2?
<nature> enjoy
<hoggie> are**
<bazhang> !enter | nature
<ubottu> nature: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nature> once in the lifetime hmm peace and love
<hubert_> cze niemoge dodac uzytkownika useradd nowak i wywala
<nature> ok
<cjohnson> Blu3, You're a life saver, thanks a ton :D
<Pici> !pl | hubert_
<ubottu> hubert_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Blu3> no prob
<hubert_> bash: useradd:: polecenie nieodnalezione
<sameer_a> Hey people!
<hubert_> ktos mi wyliavzy o co chodzi
<Pici> hubert_: /j #ubuntu-pl
<hoggie> nature : which are the other 2 OS's you run?
<nature> os tiger
<bazhang> hoggie please chat elsewhere
<dzano_boy> ehej
<hoggie> bazhang: wtf? im trying to understand on which linux he preffered it
<bazhang> !wtf | hoggie
<ubottu> hoggie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys, please take the non support chat to another channel..
<hoggie> hehe..
<nature> ubuntu, f8, os x 10.4 , os 9, xp
<Jack_Sparrow> nature hoggie  please stop.
<D_T> whats the package name for gnome?
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> gdm
<insomninja> where can I find the config files for how gdm starts the wm
<hoggie> np.. anyways, i got a problem with the iwl3945 driver.. it doesnt find not the ethernet card im using nor the wifi chip.. intel's 3945. how can i install the ipw3945 driver without it effecting my kernel updates?
<joaopinto> locate gdm.conf
<cjohnson> Blu3, one last thing, is there an opposite command to head? like for the end?
<bazhang> hoggie, you cant
<nature> i love to get mandrake and redhat
<dropbear> cjohnson: tail
<cjohnson> awesome
<cjohnson> I love you guys
<Blu3> :)
<nataq> is there any console comand to turn on/off compiz eye candy effects without losing the configurations?
<hoggie> bazhang : its a kernel issue right? so whats the best solution for this kind of a problem?
<bazhang> nataq, alt f2 metacity --replace
<Jack_Sparrow> hoggie the best long term solution, buy supported hardware
<thorny_sun> how can I find out more info about a package from the commandline without having to launch synaptic?
<void^> thorny_sun: apt-cache show package
<joaopinto> thorny_sun, apt-cache show package
<markofvero> thorny_sun: aptitude show package-name
<thorny_sun> tanku
<DarrenCT> Anyone use "ProjectM" from the Hardy repos? ...(milk drop visualizations)
<hoggie> Jack_Sparrow: bahh.. not a practical solution right now..
<surajit> I am a newbie ... but decided to try 8.04 on my opteron 165 machine
<thorny_sun> also-- how do I get something to start up on ubuntu startup-- like pidgin for isntance?
<bazhang> hoggie, that card is well supported; works perfectly here with the iwl; though this was a fresh install
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<je789> hischild, sorry i had to use the mens room im using 8.04
<surajit> need some help with image manipulation and programming the same
<Jack_Sparrow> surajit perhaps /join #gimp
<surajit> which would be the best forum for such queries
<surajit> thanx Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<b3nw> can anyone give me the correct syntax of a ssh entry on .gtk-bookmarks ?
<surajit> but i'm not so much inquisitive about image manipulation as to how to do it using some programming language
<je789> hischild, you still here
<cjs> helllo
<surajit> I need to write code to get some images assembled into one page
<Sladjannn> hello
<Sladjannn> what's up
<Sladjannn> :)
<surajit> was looking at lush but the documentation is short
<Jack_Sparrow> surajit that would all be offtopic in this channel
<insomninja> hmm it seems that feh draws the background correctly, but a few seconds later something else replaces the image with solid grey
<surajit> i understand
<surajit> which channel will be suitable
<surajit> could you guide me here
<Sladjannn> where I can found the best theme and icon pack for ubuntu!???
<Sladjannn> where I can found the best theme and icon pack for ubuntu!???
<Sladjannn> find*
<joaopinto> surajit, better google.com, and find for some education material, for the language you have selected to use
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Cracken227> asa
<Sladjannn> tnx man
<joaopinto> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<surajit> well i tried various keywords in google already ...
<surajit> but there doesn't seem to be much about how to assemble images with code
<surajit> lush kept coming up on the search
<bazhang> gimp channel would be best be surajit
<surajit> but the documentation on lush is poor
<tacit> lol... gimp
<hoggie> bazhang : i got a fresh install too of Hardy.. and it didnt work, my wireless and ethernet cards are: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (wifi), Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<Pici> surajit: try ##programming perhaps?
<Devistator> How do u reset the gnometris high scores list?
<cjs> 大家好！d
<tupari> How do I regenerate the openssl certificates used by my server?
<bazhang> !cn | cjs
<ubottu> cjs: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cjs> 谢谢
<Devistator> Does anyone know how to reset the gnometris high scores list????
<Jack_Sparrow> hoggie did you connect with hardwire, do all your updates then try to enable the wifi
<surajit> btw the hardy on my machine is running pretty well (after fighting it out for a couple of weeks)
<surajit> got stuff running on wine as well ... but got stuck with quickbooks
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<wel> im getting insane..
<surajit> also corel doesnt install on wine
<wel> i've been trying to install wireless for like.. 6 hours straight..
<bazhang> wel #ubuntu-offtopic is a good channel for that
<Jack_Sparrow> surajit We are glad you got things working well.. Please note we use #Ubuntu-offtopic for non support questions and chat
<hoggie> Jack_Sparrow: I installed Hard wired... and i did update everything..
<wel> why does it have to be this difficult..
<hoggie> Jack_Sparrow: I installed Hardy, wired... and i did update everything..
<hoggie> sorry..
<tupari> ok different question: First how do I find out what version of Ubuntu my server is running?
<Jack_Sparrow> wel what wifi card and is it in the supported hardware lsit
<Pici> tupari: lsb_release -a
<joaopinto> tupari, lsb_release -a
<tupari> I did an apt-get upgrade but this ssh-vulnkey tool is not found on my system
<Pici> tupari: you need to run it with sudo
<tupari> OK so I am running 7.10
<wel> bazhang, thanks but i thought this was the help channel..
<tupari> but after my upgrade I don't have ssh-vulnkey like http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2 says I should
<vdmpeniel_> hello!
<Pici> wel: Explain your issue, he thought you were just saying you were going insane.
<hoggie> Jack_Sparrow: i wrote up there which card is it.. but ill google list of supported hardware to check it i guess..
<b3nw> can anyone give me the correct syntax of a ssh or sftp entry on .gtk-bookmarks ?
<bazhang> wel you need to ask precise questions then; what you have done and what errors you have gotten etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<stefano> salve
<bazhang> !it | stefano
<ubottu> stefano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wel> Jack_Sparrow,  lspci gives me 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<wel> the problem is i cannot find it under network settings.. only wired
<bazhang> !broadcom | wel
<ubottu> wel: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Jack_Sparrow> wel that is very well supported, have you connected to the net with hardwire and done your updates.
<wel> ive done all updates..
<psmith> I configureded mhy own persdonal samba (inprogress (and ssh server, on  educational services of americas' esa.corp domainname yesterday, which i am using to connect to freenode at the minute.
<wel> and searched google for how to install.. all says something about "hardware info" and "device manager" but my 8.04 ubuntu doesnt have one..
<hoggie> Jack_Sparrow: Yes.. i was all time wirely connected..
<Jack_Sparrow> wel see the link bazhang gave
<tupari> That's odd. When I run apt-get upgarde I get: The following packages have been kept back:
<tupari>   openssh-client openssh-server
<wel> bazhang, ill look.thx
<Jack_Sparrow> wel also make sure the bcm didnt end up in your blacklist
<Jack_Sparrow> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<joaopinto> tuna, you need to: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<joaopinto> erm, tupari
<wel> Jack_Sparrow, hope ill get it to work.. thx
<profanephobia> is there a way to rebuild your apt archive?
<tupari> Why doesn't a regular upgrade update the openssh packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> profanephobia PLease explain
<joaopinto> profanephobia, which apt archive ?
<Jack_Sparrow> profanephobia  your downloaded debs are in /var/cache/apt/archives...
<wel> Jack_Sparrow, blacklist file is empty.. ill look into the guide and come back later
<joe_nix> I'm having a problem with PCRE and libpcre, when i try to configure a new source im trying to install I always get the error message checking for pcre/pcre.h... no
<joe_nix> configure: error: Cannot find pcre.h. Please install libpcre even though ive installed PCRE and its there, it isnt seeing it :S
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<hoggie> Jack_Sparrow: its a broadcom.. i cant see what it has to do with my intel chipset..
<profanephobia> /var/cache/apt/archive is empty now and I was wondering if it can be rebuilt automagically
<Pici> joe_nix: Did you install libpcre-dev
<bazhang> hoggie, you should check launchpad bug page and see if they have any workarounds yet
<Jack_Sparrow> hoggie Sorry, dealing with two wifi people at the same time..
<joaopinto> profanephobia, no
<joe_nix> Pici: Yep
<Jack_Sparrow> profanephobia once you clean it out. it is gone
<Jack_Sparrow> profanephobia you can use the info at the link to remake your package list.
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<hoggie> bazhang: ok, got a specific link to give me? or just google?
<profanephobia> sweet that exactly what i needed i think Jack_Sparrow thanks
<bazhang> hoggie, just a second
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<hoggie> Jack_Sparrow: np..
<ahabba> The Return Key does not work from the Live CD boot screen.  All other Function Keys work.  Any ideas?
<hoggie> thanks anyways..
<Pici> joe_nix: There may be a configure arugment to either explicitly enable pcre or to point it to the proper location of it
<joe_nix> Pici: I'll have a look,
<wel> problem: it seems like the drivers should be deprecated(i understand this as if it should be included in system)... and the guide expects me to have the driver in networksettings.. as if the problem is i dont know how to connect. to problem is i have nothing but point-to-point and wired connection in network settings
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/195136 hoggie and here https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/200952 and a forum link here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195136 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "No wireless for Intel 3945 in Hardy" [Undecided,Invalid]
<profanephobia> !msg ubottu !automate
<ubottu> profanephobia: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hoggie> bazhang: thanks dude.
<Jack_Sparrow> profanephobia slash
<bazhang> profanephobia, you need to /msg ubottu automate :)
<profanephobia> bazhang: yeah its been a while since ive been on here sry bout that :)
<bazhang> profanephobia, :)
<Jack_Sparrow> profanephobia np, we will just snicker behind your back for a minute
<bazhang> haha
<gexen42> Does anybody know how I can trap keyboard codes?  I want to see if when I hit my laptop's Fn button, it sends anything, Fn+F1 is doing the same as F1...not sure if that's normal
<ahabba> The Return Key does not work from the Live CD boot screen.  All other Function Keys work.  Any ideas?
<profanephobia> ha
<bazhang> gexen42, keylogging?
<void^> gexen42: xev
<Jack_Sparrow> ahabba bad burn?  did you md5 it
<ahabba> Jack_Sparrow: Ya, twice
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<bazhang> ahabba, what about cd integrity check
<gexen42> void^: Do you happen to know, if, using a laptop, you're supposed to get feedback when hitting the Fn key?
<Jack_Sparrow> ahabba do you have a different keyboard to try.. and is this wired or wireless?
<IntangibleLiquid> is there anyway to change the transparency of the Main Menu?
<ZimCS> Does running wubi slow the system down at all since Windows is already running
<Jack_Sparrow> IntangibleLiquid yes, the background..
<geek__> ZimCS: wubi/ubuntu can't run at the same time as windows..
<void^> gexen42: depends on the model probably, but seems unlikely
<joe_nix> Pici: Nah cant find anything that'll help me :S
<ahabba> bazhang: It can't try "Check for CD defects", without a return key.
<evand> ZimCS: Windows is not running when Wubi is.  It's not emulation.  But yes, there is minimal overhead from having an ext3 filesystem inside a NTFS filesystem.
<geek__> its dualbooting, but without a seperate partition
<ahabba> Jack_Sparrow: wired
<joshual> trying to write an ubuntu iso to dvd, getting error that it wont fit, i'm using 4.7g dvds (its a dell remastered dvd) is it possible the dvd image was made for a larger dvd?
<IntangibleLiquid> Jack_Sparrow, where is that bro?
<Jack_Sparrow> ZimCS Windows is not supposed to be running with wubi
<Chapai> gexen42:- i am not sure but try xev
<IntangibleLiquid> ZimCS, it will be a bit slower than the normal install
<gexen42> Chapai: I did, it doesn't return anything
<Jack_Sparrow> IntangibleLiquid rt click panel, properties, background..
<ZimCS> okay I'll just do the grub boot loader.  thanks
<IntangibleLiquid> Jack_Sparrow, that
<gexen42> Chapai: I just don't know if that's normal or not, I'm assuming not...
<Chapai> xev in terminal does not open anything?
<katad0t1s> how can I install new theme engine in hardy?
<IntangibleLiquid> Jack_Sparrow, that's the taskbar, not the main menu i'm afraid
<gexen42> Chapai: Oh no, xev works, it just posts no feedback when you hit the Fn key
<lamalex> Hi guys. I'm having a problem with grub. I'mgetting Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition. I'm using LVM
<gexen42> Chapai: whereas the other keys do
<bazhang> ahabba, do other linux distros work okay?
<Jack_Sparrow> IntangibleLiquid ok.. no.. I have not seen a way to do that
<ahabba> bazhang: Gparted worked
<Chapai> all your fn keys or just some gexen42
<Pici> IntangibleLiquid: If you can figure out what window type or class the menu is, you can write a compiz rule to make it more transparent.
<katad0t1s> I want to install the newwave theme engine in hardy but dont know how.Any help?
<Pici> IntangibleLiquid: Use xwininfo for that, and specific help for the rule in #compiz-fusion
<IntangibleLiquid> Pici, you must be kidding, I'm no programmer
<bazhang> ahabba, that is odd--this is wired kb?
<Pici> IntangibleLiquid: its easy. like:  class=menu  (for example)
<ahabba> bazhang: yes,  Dell laptop
<bazhang> ahabba, why not tab and double tap (on touchpad) or arrow keys and double tap
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang Pici bbl
<bazhang> cya Jack
<tom1> What video driver am I using? I'm on Hardy Heron, and I see no driver listed listed in /etc/X11, except xorg.conf says 'Configured Video Device' and 'Default Screen'... whazzat?
<IntangibleLiquid> Pici, thanks. If it weren't for my exams, I'd def try to do it now :)
<ahabba> bazhang: nothing from touchpad, or left button
<thorny_sun> if I want a terminal to start on startup, but on a specific workspace-- how do I do that?
<thorny_sun> and then same question for screenlets if anyone knows
<IntangibleLiquid> Pici, sometime when I open a movie file the system halts, do you know what sort of problem is that? It's kinda annoying
<bazhang> ahabba, what about plugging in an external kb
<Pici> IntangibleLiquid: No I havent heard of that one before
<ljsoftnet> is there a way to play quicktime in firefox?
<bazhang> ahabba, can you get into grub? does kb work then?
<naxaaa> hi
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<naxaaa> if i want to connect remotely to my computer, what package should i install (ssh?)? is there an easy way to know what is my external ip address is from a fail-safe xterm client (no gnome)?
<naxaaa> (i ask this becouse my mother have some serious trouble at home)
<naxaaa> (with comp)
<tschaka> naxaaa package would be openssh-server or openssh-client
<naxaaa> tschaka I see!
<ahabba> bazhang: I'm not that smart, don't know how.
<Kaja> naxaaa, this tells your external ip: wget whatismyip.org -qO-
<bazhang> ahabba, no smarts needed; can you hit esc or Fx key when the grub countdown starts? does enter work then?
<naxaaa> Kaja, what does -q0- means? I mean i can use wget but its quite hard to explain it on phone to my mother
<naxaaa> kaja, will this write the ip on the screen?
<Kaja> naxaaa, it outputs the ip
<Kaja> yes
<naxaaa> Kaja, I see, thanks
<Kaja> It's the letter O not number 0.
<leshnix> when i connect to my vpn connection with openvpn,  it does the openssl-vulnkey check, but it does it twice for the same key.   why is this happening twice, and is there a way to whitelist keys so it doesn't get checked every time?
<ahabba> bazhang: yes, F12 > Boot from CD [Enter]  > choose english language [Enter] > now Enter is dead
<bazhang> ahabba, before you get to that--> very beginning you need to get into grub menu and add boot parameters
<ahabba> bazhang: I think ya lost me.  Is this like the
<ahabba>  bazhang: like the boot options at the bottom of live cd boot screen?
<naxaaa> sudo writes: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: may 16 19:41:06 2008" what should i do?
<bazhang> ahabba, you are there now?
<ahabba> bazhang: yup
<naxaaa> i have xterm only
<bazhang> ahabba, can you get into a console from there?
<ahabba> bazhang: I hit escape >"You are leaving.. and entering text mode" > now I have a boot: prompt
<profanephobia> have there been many bugs when upgrading from gutsy to hardy using the update-manager?
<void^> naxaaa: sudo -K
<ljsoftnet> profanephobia just "Keep" the obsolete files after you upgrade, to avoid any errors
<profanephobia> ljsoftnet: are you presented with that option?
<bazhang> ahabba, now sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ljsoftnet> ﻿profanephobia yes, just when the upgrade finishes
<ahabba> bazhang: any  command returns "Could not find kernel image: sudo"
<prrrr> Question: is there an app which I can make moving images with?
<cq> is there a way to use dolphin to access a samba share as another user?
<profanephobia> ljsoftnet: sweet! thank you... just curious have you used hardy yet?
<tom1> ﻿the only hint to your video driver is hidden in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, now why is it so doggy in 8.04 and snappy in 6.60?
<Fritzel> what's the gnome sudo command?
<ljsoftnet> ﻿profanephobia ok
<bazhang> ahabba, that is worrying; seems the cd is not okay then
<erUSUL> Fritzel: gksudo
<Fritzel> erUSUL, thank you
<graft> hi, whenever i try to play flash videos firefox dies with this line: firefox-2-bin: pcm_pulse.c:115: pulse_stop: Assertion `pcm->stream' failed.
<Svish> how can I remove a single screen saver? i would like to run Random ,but remove the ones I hate first :p
<ahabba> bazhang: I'll download and try again.  Thanks for all your help - greatly appreciated.
<prrrr> Question: is there an app which I can make moving images with?
<void^> graft: if you want to avoid fixing the pulseaudio issue you can just remove libflashsupport
<bazhang> ahabba, if you md5sum the iso then it is either the burn speed or the media quality itself that is the culprit
<graft> void^: no, i want to fix the pulseaudio issue
<graft> void^: otherwise firefox will grab the audio, right?
<unicum> somehow i'm having trouble installing hardy
<unicum> i've set up an lvm and used two volumes for encryption
<ahabba> bazhang: good to know.  I'll burn a slow one.
<FabriceFABS> Hi all
<dury> hi there channel :)
<ljsoftnet> Hello
<bazhang> ahabba, if the problem persists you may wish to add irqpoll to the boot parameters
<void^> graft: true.
<unicum> now after asking for the passphrase and creating a random key it says starting up the partitioner the load status is at 47% apparently stalled and it tells me to "please wait..."
<icewaterman> i tried installing ubuntu into a chroot-jail and it fails with cupsys
<unicum> what the heck?
<ahabba> bazhang: will do.
<bazhang> unicum, how long
<unicum> like 2-3 minutes now
<graft> void^: so - how do i fix the issue?
<bazhang> unicum, let it go for a while
<unicum> oh, it could be stalled at encrypting the "to be" home partition at 187 gigs
<unicum> could that be it? like.. not stalled, but busy with it
<bazhang> unicum, go out on a shopping trip in that case
<mcrawfor> I'm having trouble getting do-release-upgrade to find a release
<unicum> k
<mcrawfor> but the box is dapper, so I am certain there is one
<mcrawfor> any tips for getting it to recognize that there is a release
<mcrawfor> ?
<void^> graft: i'm no good with pulseaudio. i usually just mess around with it until it ends up behaving the way i want it to. wish it was a little simpler to manage.
<unicum> by the way.. in the textinstall pressing ctrl+alt+f2 doesn't give me a shell, why?
<unicum> or am i doing something wrong here?
<bazhang> mcrawfor, update-manager-core install it
<mcrawfor> bazhang: update-manager-core is already the newest version.
<simotempler> etworking and remote access
<unicum> oh, nevermind.. got it now.. but how do i get out again without shortcuts?
<simotempler> anyone here able to help with networking and remote access
<bazhang> mcrawfor, gksu update-manager -d after enabling dapper-updates in sources.list
 * FabriceFABS listens you simotempler
<Scunizi> I have 2 installs of Hardy on my machine.. One Fresh. (works).. one upgrade from Gutsy (primary production machine).. The upgrade version will not shutdown correctly. It hangs at the background pic of the Heron. I have to hit the button on the computer to force into shutdown mode.  How do I resolve this?
<mcrawfor> dapper-updates - let me try that
<simotempler> cheers
<unicum> shortcut would be alt+f7, right? somehow it doesn't close the terminal to go back to the "please wait..." screen
<mcrawfor> bazhang: ah, dapper-updates is already enabled...
<bazhang> unicum, aye
<simotempler> I can connect to my xp pc via terminal client server with local ip but not ext
<unicum> oh, it's alt+f1 here
<bazhang> then the other command mcrawfor
<unicum> interesting
<simotempler> what port needs opened
<FabriceFABS> yep, any box ?
<Scunizi> simotempler: port 5700 & 5900
<mcrawfor> bazhang: this is a server - gksu and update-manager are not installed - no gui
<simotempler> cheers
<^Caseidon^> Is there an application where I can make moving images with?
<bazhang> mcrawfor, now you tell me :)
<FabriceFABS> Simo, do you have a firewall ar a box for internet ?
<simotempler> ya router firewall
<dury> since I upgraded to 8.04 LTS .... when I try to copy files for instance from home to desktop it makes something unussual disappears the icons of the desktop as well as the top panel and the bottom one after a second or two everything comes again... that's not normal what could be that?
<Scunizi> ^Caseidon^: you can use Gimp to make moving gifs if you want
<mcrawfor> bazhang: sorry - didn't realize it would make a difference - do-release-upgrade is a cmdline tool after all
<^Caseidon^> How Scunizi?
<FabriceFABS> Did you set anyrules about terminal server in it ?
<bazhang> mcrawfor, my bad :) you did sudo that right? what is the error message
<Pici> ^Caseidon^: What kind of moving images? gifs? animations?
<Scunizi> ^Caseidon^: you have to use the layers feature and give each layer a name with a "timing" number for the pic to be displayed.. there's info in help and on the website about it.
<bazhang> mcrawfor, also what repos you got for that
<^Caseidon^> Gifs Pici
<joshual> could anyone help me uninstall all of kde, want to get back to pure ubuntu gnome... tried doing what purekde howto recommends but there are still kde stuffs installed...
<joshual> also need to uninstall kde4
<unicum> damn, the terminal doesn't know top yet.. that sucks!
<dury> can someone assist?
<mcrawfor> bazhang: give me a minute, I wasn't fully up to date on other packages before trying this
<mcrawfor> that seems to be desireable
<bazhang> mcrawfor, a sudo apt-get update would help :)
<lartza_> I removed the wine with apt-get. Sohuld I now remove .wine? And how to remove menu?
<Scunizi> Help.. computer hangs on shutdown after upgrade.. any know fixes?
<fzs> Does any one have any idea why i dont have sound on Ubuntu 8.04, my sound card is S17012
<fzs> Sis
<dury> I repeat it again......since I upgraded to 8.04 LTS .... when I try to copy files for instance from home to desktop it makes something unussual disappears the icons of the desktop as well as the top panel and the bottom one after a second or two everything comes again... that's not normal what could be that?
<mcrawfor> bazhang: oh, i was updated, just not upgraded
<bazhang> !repeat | dury
<ubottu> dury: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Escaper> I would like to install something on my Hardy, but it is asking for c/c++ compiler and kernel source. What should I add in Synaptic?
<dury> I will consider that
<Scunizi> Escaper: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<fzs> Does any one have any idea why i dont have sound on Ubuntu 8.04, my sound card is S17012
<legend2440> ^Caseidon^: http://nativeraving.blogspot.com/2007/11/creating-animated-gif-files-with-ubuntu.html
<^Caseidon^> Thanks legend2440.
<yrlnry> With Gutsy, I could run Unreal Tournament under Wine.  With Hardy, it still runs, but the surface rendering is all screwed up.  I can see through walls.  What kind of search terms would be useful in figuring out the problem?
<fabrice_FABS> Simotempler, still there ?*
<erUSUL> Escaper: build-essential and linux-headers
<Escaper> Scunizi: Thank's so much!!! I did not do that since Dapper... Forgot everything :-(
<Scunizi> Escaper: np! :)
<Xbehave> im trying to compile some webcam drivers i get the error: "pusb-linux.h:5:23: error: linux/usb.h: No such file or directory" what package do i need for that?
<Scunizi> since upgrading xchat won't go into "Away" state when logged into IRC.. any ideas?
<cppmonkey> I mounted a RAID0 using dmraid but the NTFS partition isnt reconized/mountable could this be because the HDs are the wrong way round?
<eshaase> are setuid() calls usually accompanied by setgid() calls?
<xjohnthomasx> hi. i start amarok, and it says sound device busy, unavailable.. andid ont know how to fix it, or get audio working again. i tried shutting down and restarting firefox. no luck. i tried resetting alsa. no luck. can someone help and give suggestiosn????
<cq> i have a samba share open which can be accessed from the network, privs 777, but they can't write to it, any ideas?
<MrObvious> cq: Check permissions on the share.
<daftykins> can anyone point me in the right direction on how to use user-mode linux (UML) guests on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<xjohnthomasx> MrObvious: can you help with my getting audio to work again?
<MrObvious> cq: It might not have write permissions if it's a Window's computer.
<cq> MrObvious: the shared folder is 777, how do I check the provs of the share?
<sipior> eshaase: often, yes
<erUSUL> xjohnthomasx: configure amarok to use esd or pulseaudio
<Lynet> cq: Effective rights are the least of file system rights and share rights.
<cq> Lynet: is there a samba share config tool?
<erUSUL> !swat | cq
<ubottu> cq: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MrObvious> cq: Actually go to the server/computer you are sharing from, and right click the folder and push Properties.
<MrObvious> cq: Find the sharing part and go to Permissions and make sure Full Control is checked.
<lartza_> alacarte won't remove entries
<xjohnthomasx> erUSUL: ill try that
<MrObvious> xjohnthomasx: Nope. I'm not an audio expert.
<cq> I'm in dolphin... where is full control? do I need to use nautilus?
<xjohnthomasx> erUSUL: no, that didnt hav ean effect
<MrObvious> cq: Is the server a Windows or Linux server?
<erUSUL> xjohnthomasx: :(
<cq> the server is an 8.04 kubuntu
<MrObvious> cq: Oh nevermind then.
<xjohnthomasx> does anyone have ideas about how to get audio working again -- i load amarok, and its ays audio busy, device unavailable.. help????
<MrObvious> cq: Then on the KUbuntu server just do a sudo chmod command to give it write.
<cq> MrObvious: like I said, the dir is 777 already!
<MrObvious> Where does Gnome store it's GTK theme information?
<MrObvious> On Mandriva there was a .gtkrc type file in the $Home directory.
<ajopaul> hi, upgraded to hardy, my webcam stopped working, i get this error /dev/video0 no such file,
<ajopaul> any hints to debug whats missing?
<AaronH> MrObvious, did you check the /etc/ or do a "sudo find / -name *gtkrc*"?
<MrObvious> AaronH: Yeah.
<ralu> hellp
<MrObvious> AaronH: I'll try making a new one.
<sipior> ajopaul: can you verify that the driver module has been loaded with lsmod?
<ralu> hello
<MrObvious> !ask | ralu
<ubottu> ralu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<AaronH> MrObvious, find did find it?
<MrObvious> AaronH: Not what I was looking for really.
<ajopaul> sipior, yes uvcvideo v4l2_common among others
<Amphoteric> I just installed VMWARE off of a deb file. How do I run it?
<sipior> ajopaul: you've verified that all the drivers that were used in the previous installation are now loaded?
<danbhfive> Amphoteric: apps > system tools
<Amphoteric> its not there
<AaronH> MrObvious, did you look at /home/user/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 ?
<danbhfive> Amphoteric: hmmm, maybe vmware is different from virtualbox, which is what I use.  Sorry
<ajopaul> sipior, am not sure, its a dell 1520 inspiron and it had worked out of the box just had to install cheese to use it further.. hence dont know wat modules were required
<MrObvious> AaronH: No such file. :\
<CShadowRun> ubuntu doesn't support >2 displays?
<MrObvious> AaronH: I need to make a new one apparently. Thanks though.
<CShadowRun> I'm trying to enable my third and fourth displays in the nvidia settings, and twinview is blanked out.
<Amphoteric> well, I have to have a link to run it? where is the file that gets run?
<AaronH> np :)
<Lardarse> how do i mount a usb key drive from the command line?
<Amphoteric> I come from windows, so I am trying to figurer this out
<Dr_willis> CShadowRun,  i use 2+ MOoniotors all the time on my nvidia system
<SuN13> hello t here....can anyone suggest a good desktop activity recording program other than istanbul ?recording has lag
<sipior> ajopaul: are there any video devices in /dev?
<Bodsda> This is gonna sound proper stupid. How do you open a file in vim?
<r> Dear sir,
<r>                 It is a humble request that if you could ship CD's  free of charge to us  of  all the versions of Ubuntu and kubuntu
<r>                 right form the version 6.06.1 LTS to the version 8.04 and also if you could send us any other future versions of
<r>                 Ubuntu we would be delighted. I know that you do not ship older versions but it is request and them coming free
<r>                 is an important part of the project.
<FloodBot2> r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> you obviously need to enable twinview on the second adaptor but not the first which you probably already have enabled for twinview
<CShadowRun> Dr_willis weird, i have 2 8800GT's and i can't enable my third and fourth displays on GPU 1
<r>                                                                        What do we do??
<sipior> Bodsda: vim <file>
<ajopaul> sipior, no
<Lardarse> Bodsda: vim foo
<Lardarse> that's assuming that vim isn't running
<eido> Lardarse: umount sdb1 or sda1 depends what the usb shows as
<Pici> r: contact shipit.ubuntu.com
<Bodsda> sipior, Lardarse, is there any way to do this after vim is already open?
<Bodsda>  /loaded
<Dr_willis> CShadowRun,  i havent ever used 4 displays. :) i normally use the 2 nvidia config toolks to enable them. i DO think you can use SLI - OR 2+ displays  with nvidia cards.. Ive never used sli however
<mdgeorge> hello
<ajopaul> sipior,  uvcvideo: Failed to query (135) UVC control 1 (unit 0) : -32 (exp. 26). from my dmesg
<Lardarse> Bodsda: i don't know, i don't use vim...
<sipior> Bodsda: that still works. or try ":args <file>" in vim proper
<mdgeorge> I've been getting seg faults in vim (and gvim) since I upgraded to hardy
<AaronH> Amphoteric, go to a terminal and type "vm" then press the [TAB] key a couple times and see if you have vmware
<Dr_willis> Bodsda,  check out the 'vimtutor' program.      :r reads a file I recall.
<Lardarse> eido: umount? and how do i know what it shows as?
<CShadowRun> Dr_willis hehe i don't have SLi enabled because i'm running dual screen now, i just can't get quad :(
<daftykins> you need a second X server i think CShadowRun
<Bodsda> Lardarse, ok,well thanks for your help and sipior ty
<eido> sorry umount unmounts
<Bodsda> Dr_willis, is this pre-installed or do i have to install it?
<CShadowRun> daftykins that sucks :(
<r> what dr_wills??
<eido> mount
<Dr_willis> CShadowRun,  my desk aint that big. :)
<daftykins> well i'd expect so
<Dr_willis> Bodsda,  no idea.  if its not installed. install it. :)
<Pici> r: contact shipit.ubuntu.com
<CShadowRun> hehe
<daftykins> unless you can tell nvidia-settings to refer to the second card
<lartza_> DO nautilus scrpits work in thunar?
<sipior> r: heh, try a longer nick :)
<CShadowRun> I have 6 displays and 7 computers on my desk atm :D
<Bodsda> Dr_willis, will do ty vmuch ;~)
<r> ok sorry
<daftykins> because i'd imagine it's not giving you any settings because it only sees the first card?
<mdgeorge> is there a way to check if a package is installed properly?  I'm assuming that vim isn't broken and it's something wrong with my setup
<CShadowRun> It sees the second card and the displays.
<Dr_willis> CShadowRun,  thats not a desk.. its an aircraft carrier
<CShadowRun> i'm uploading a screenshot now
<cq> MrObvious: the trick was to set writable in /etc/samba/smb.conf under my specific share
<CShadowRun> Dr_willis haha :D
<CShadowRun> Dr_willisi had to mod it a bit :P
<SuN13> csshadow conserve energy
<CShadowRun> http://tinypic.com/index.php <-- screenshot of my nvidia-settings
<sipior> maximise entropy!
<pinnerup> I was running a programme under Wine, then switched around to other desktops (using the Cube feature) and now my Wine program window is gone. That is, the program is obviously still running, but the Window is gone ...
<pinnerup> Any idea how I get the Window back?
<yacc> I just wondered, any way to get rid of that really annoying "reboot" after upgrades thing?
<SuN13> yacc: reboot!
<eido> Lardarse: fdisk -l lists partitions and drives
<yacc> SuN13: *lol* rebooting costs time.
<AaronH> pinnerup, make sure you are back to the desktop you started the program on and check your taskbar
<AaronH> if its not there then you are going to have to kill the program and relaunch it
<erUSUL> yacc: only kernel hal and a few others need reboot when upgraded
<Lardarse> eido: i think i found it another way, by  diffing "ls /dev" before and after plugging it in
<r> i  pasted it now what
<eido> Lardarse: then just look for the disk that matches the size of your usb
<yacc> erUSUL: well, kernel I can understand, but why userlevel stuff?
<Amphoteric> how do I install virtualbox?
<daftykins> <CShadowRun> http://tinypic.com/index.php <-- screenshot of my nvidia-settings
<CShadowRun> http://i28.tinypic.com/6yfvc9.png
<CShadowRun> i know, i failed ;p
<daftykins> might want to give us a more specific URL
<daftykins> :>
<pinnerup> AaronH: Ok.
<CShadowRun> daftykins haha yea, failed :D
<r> if any one wants i send a html file of my problem/request
<erUSUL> yacc: well hald is highly tied to hardware just as the kernel ...
<xjohnthomasx> can anyone help with my audio problem? i can't get audio to work.. its ays sound device busy, unavailable.. why is that? i tried reset alsa.. nothing worked.. tried shutting down firefox and restarting.. didnt work... anyone????
<jramsey> i have 2 nic ports on an asus mobo yet ifconfig only shows eth0 (nForce2 Enet Controller); the 2nd (LinkSys NC100) doesn't show; and Device Manager shows eth0 interface_up=true and eth1 interface_up=false; only eth0 has a live conn to my router but shouldn't eth1 at least show up with ifconfig?
<daftykins> Amphoteric "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose"
<yacc> Yeah, but the hardware did not change, right?
<ghaleb> Hello, how can I create a modified ubuntu distribution, I mean. removing and adding unnecessary packages and finally produce an image ?
<Amphoteric> dafty: from there I can install windows and get it running?
<danbhfive> yacc: I think the upgrader asks for reboots on changes to the xserver also
<daftykins> "separate X server"allowed CShadowRun ?
<yacc> And I think /etc/init.d/hald restart does exist?
<daftykins> eventually Amphoteric, yeah
<CShadowRun> daftykins yup, but i want twinview :(
<wparry> does ubuntu gpg gen-key generated keys vulnerable for that openssl bug?
<daftykins> twinview by its' very definition is having two displays on a single card outputting different desktops
<eido> Lardarse: you will need to use sudo fdisk -l ...sorry
<daftykins> that doesn't work for a second :D
<mcrawfor> bazhang: for you...
<mcrawfor> and anyone else listening:
<MACscr> ok, im completely new to ubuntu. Why does clicking on install at the beginning of the Ubuntu install process not just install ubuntu and then boot me into the gui? Instead it just leaves me a hanging at some busybox prompt
<daftykins> try enabling separate X screen on screen 3
<erUSUL> wparry: gpg is no affected as it has nothing to do with openssl
<mcrawfor> i had ot do a full upgrade to get my system up to date
<CShadowRun> daftykins so how would i get quad screens? :p
<daftykins> then set twinview for the 4th
<ghaleb>  Hello, how can I create a modified ubuntu distribution, I mean. removing and adding unnecessary packages and finally produce an image ?
<mcrawfor> and then run do-release-upgrade -p
<CShadowRun> daftykins ok
<r> does anyone want that file??
<mcrawfor> not sure why the -p
<tharvey> how do I keep networkmanager from mucking with a specific interface?
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> hey guys was the use full disc option in the custom install?
<babolat> my /tmp folder, i just noticed now, is 25G already. is there a built-in function that "safely" deletes the files in there? like something that i really won't probably be using? 'coz i'm not very confident about deleting them files myself
<Pici> !uck | ghaleb
<ubottu> ghaleb: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<brett_h> if I connect to an ubuntu server's serial port and hit return, should I receive a login prompt --- or do you have to 'enable' serial or something?
<sipior> ajopaul: strange. does a search of the ubuntu forums turn up similar problems? it's odd (though certainly not impossible) for a device to become unsupported in a later release. btw, this is gutsy you have installed now, right?
<Amphoteric> I installed KDE and dont like it, how do I uninstall everything that got put onto my system and then revert the splash screen changes?
<ghaleb> Pici, ubottu ...GREAT!!!!!!!!1
<Pici> !puregnome | Amphoteric
<ubottu> Amphoteric: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Dr_willis> sipior,  you have to enable  that some how. :) under most disrtos. :) and no i dont rember how.. been ages since i used a serial terminal.. the good old days.
<wparry> thanks erUSUL
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> if so it doesn't really matter right now it seems to have installed next to windows XP and not replace it is there a way I can rectify this?
<zash> huawei e220 worked perfectly in 8.04 live-env, but after upgrading from 7.04 it wont work, even wvdial wont work, just says that the device doesnt exist. what to do?
<erUSUL> wparry: no problem
<sipior> sipior: don't recall asking about serial terminals. possibly a miss-tell?
<cq> ok, next question, I have a printer shared from an XP machine, but don't see it from ubuntu... it's a standard SMB printer, and I've tried anonymous, guest, and a username/pass ...
<sipior> Dr_willis: don't recall asking about serial terminal, possibly a miss-tell?
<yacc> Btw, is there a way in LVM to reduce the size of a PV?
<Dr_willis> sipior,  proberly, :) i see nicks scroll by too fast.
<jramsey> i have 2 nic ports on an asus mobo yet ifconfig only shows eth0 (nForce2 Enet Controller); the 2nd (LinkSys NC100) doesn't show; and Device Manager shows eth0 interface_up=true and eth1 interface_up=false; only eth0 has a live conn to my router but shouldn't eth1 at least show up with ifconfig?
<Lardarse> eido: got it.  thanks
<ghaleb> Pici, ubottu .. is that includes the installation, any package I add will be added to the installed system ?
<sipior> Dr_willis: yeah, my eyes don't track so well after five pm either :-)
<AaronH> jramsey, you need to do "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"
<yacc> jramsey: try ifconfig -a
<Dr_willis> sipior,  its Noon here.. time for me to go to bed.. 3rd shift sucks
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> I really need help
<jramsey> AaronH, will eth1 come up auto on a reboot?
<zash> huawei e220 worked perfectly in 8.04 live-env, but after upgrading from 7.04 it wont work, even wvdial wont work, just says that the device doesnt exist. also cu cant access the device. what to do? could it help to purge conf for things?
<AaronH> no
<bazhang> Captain_Hydro_Ll, you want to get completely rid of xp? is that it?
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> yes
<AaronH> jramsey, no
<r> i need help i pasted on the paste bin nothing seems to happen again
<jramsey> AaronH, why does eth0 come up on boot and how can i get eth1 to do so as well?
<daftykins> jramsey
<bazhang> Captain_Hydro_Ll, this is a fresh install of ubuntu?
<AaronH> you need to add it to your network config
<daftykins> use a terminal
<r> if could just send a html file to anyone willing not avirus!!
<daftykins> and type "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces"
<daftykins> you need to add lines to duplicate what is set for eth0
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> yes I just installed it and I now have both ubuntu and XP running on my computer
<daftykins> "auto eth1"
<AaronH> what he( daftykins ) said
<daftykins> "iface eth1 inet dhcp"
<ghaleb> Pici, ubottu .. is that includes the installation, any package I add will be added to the installed system ?
<danbhfive> r: you have to post the link to the paste
<daftykins> i'm surprised the network icon in gnome doesn't give you the options though.
<bazhang> Captain_Hydro_Ll, you can delete the xp partition if you wish or just reinstall and use entire disk your choice
<daftykins> for eth1
<r> can i sned you the file??
<amalgamated> question: should canonical file an anti-dumping complaint against microsoft for selling windows XP for $3 with the OLPC?
<bazhang> ghaleb, one of them is a bot :)
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> ok but how do I get the entire disc option
<PMantis> Hello! Can Wubi be installed from any of the CDs?
<jramsey> daftykins,  "auto eth1" then "iface eth1 inet dhcp"?
<bazhang> Captain_Hydro_Ll, in the livecd installer? choose use entire disk instead of guided option
<jramsey> daftykins, just to let you know i want to run the bridge-util on eth1
<daftykins> jramsey either pastebin the current config so i can confirm
<danbhfive> PMantis: I think just the live cd
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> ok sorry to be a retard XD
<jramsey> daftykins, ok just a sec
<amalgamated> daftykins: iirc if you have "iface eth1 inet dhcp" in your network/interfaces, then networkmanager will not configure eth1 for you.
<naxa> can i list my partitions easy like "lsusb" for usb devices
<bazhang> Captain_Hydro_Ll, happens to the best of us :)
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> ^^
<Lynet> amalgamated: I suppose the most effective option would be to send a complaint to EU. Anyway, this is probably better suited for #ubunu-offtopic.
<PMantis> danbhfive: I'll have to look, 'cause getting an exe and waiting for it to d/l 500MB is rediculous
<ghaleb> bazhang, hmm .. I didn't get it! :)
<daftykins> ok amalgamated, i'll consider that
<ghaleb> what do u mean ?
<bazhang> ghaleb, ubottu is a bot :)
<jUaL_8800_sirocc> dalnet
<bazhang> a robot ghaleb :)
<danbhfive> naxa: sudo fdisk -l
<amalgamated> naxa: fdisk -l /dev/whateverharddiskdevice
<jUaL_8800_sirocc> can anybody gelp me how to go to dalnet
<zash> huawei e220 worked perfectly in 8.04 live-env, but after upgrading from 7.04 it wont work, even wvdial wont work, just says that the device doesnt exist. also cu cant access the device. what to do? could it help to purge conf for things?
<jUaL_8800_sirocc> ?
<legend2440> naxa: sudo fdisk -l  ?
<ghaleb> bazhang, heheheh :D :D
<ghaleb> haha
<jUaL_8800_sirocc> can anybody help me how to go to dalnet??
<jramsey> daftykins, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4e9b6b7c
<daftykins> zash install it properly instead of upgrading then
<bazhang> jUaL_8800_sirocc, choose from the server list
<daftykins> upgrades are always hated by anyone worth their salt in IT
<PMantis> danbhfive: Ahh, found it... thanks!
<danbhfive> PMantis: well, wubi is about installing ubuntu, a whole desktop environment; OS, office software, drivers, etc
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jUaL_8800_sirocc> server list at preference??
<sbeh> hi, am using ubuntu8 server x64, using this http://rafb.net/p/KKgkuF90.html for an windows server 2003 x64 install it just hangs at 100% cpu when the installer reboots the first time, what am i doing wrong?
<bazhang> jUaL_8800_sirocc, aye
<jUaL_8800_sirocc> and then?
<r> wow nice show
<jUaL_8800_sirocc> i cant doubleclick it
<PMantis> danbhfive: Of course, I just didn't see it on any CD at first... only found it on ubuntu.com - I wasn't going to do that after I d/l all the ISOs already.
<daftykins> jramsey still there?
<daftykins> jramsey still there?
<matteo1990> hi all, i have a dependencies error from the moment that i completed removed Wine, when i try to reinstall it i got an error message that says i need dpkg (that i have) and lbldap (that i have) any tips? Thx a lot
<jramsey> yeah
<r> wow its amazing
<danbhfive> PMantis: makes sense
<jramsey> daftykins, here
<daftykins> looks like you can just add "auto eth1" below "auto eth0"
<mgolisch> why cant i compile my nvidia driver?
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<daftykins> and then did you say eth1 is your primary connecting to your router instead of eth0?
<mgolisch> it tells me to do make oldconfig and make prepare on my kernel sources
<ghaleb> I was looking around .. and I saw this pic : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/leopard.png  .. how do they add these things ?!
<mgolisch> but make prepare allways fails
<jramsey> daftykins, ok i'll give it a try; if it doesn't work at least i know where to look; txs very much for ur help
<daftykins> np
<daftykins> jramsey duplicate the line below too
<mgolisch> the makefile seems to be invalid
<mgolisch> or something
<daftykins> "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<daftykins> copy that for eth1
<jramsey> daftykins, no eth0 is primary; eth1 will be a bridge port
<daftykins> on command line you can type "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<daftykins> so you don't have to reboot each time
<daftykins> then just experiment :)
<SeaPho2> Well a little good news, after 6 months of fighting with 4 different wireless devices, configuring, re-configuring, ndiswrapper and
<SeaPho2> fresh installing the OS's more times than i can remember, I am finally 100% wireless and it took 0 configuring of
<SeaPho2> anything. Its Airlink AWLH4130 108 PCI Wireless-G 108Mbps and worked right out of the box.
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> XD back I seem to be having a stupid day I got no sleep
<SeaPho2> oops
<unicum> bazhang it's still hanging at the 47 percent starting the partitioner
<wil> hey, i have a external drive that has all my music that i need for mythtv, what happens tho is when i boot up it shows up on the desktop, but myth tv will not reconize it until i click it on the desktop to open it, is this a problem where it wont mount on startup? i dont want to have to click the drive every time i startup my computer, i want to be able to boot right into mythtv and have my music ready\
<bazhang> ghaleb, get avant-window-navigator for the dock at the bottom; make your terminal transparent for the middle item, the others I am not sure
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> It's uhh the install doesn't seem to have those options
<unicum> is that standard with crypt?
<r> will anyone just listen to me??
<r> soory i came here
<ghaleb> bazhang, waw!
<ghaleb> thank you!
<wil> hey, i have a external drive that has all my music that i need for mythtv, what happens tho is when i boot up it shows up on the desktop, but myth tv will not reconize it until i click it on the desktop to open it, is this a problem where it wont mount on startup? i dont want to have to click the drive every time i startup my computer, i want to be able to boot right into mythtv and have my music ready\
<jUaL_8800_sirocc> anybody, please help me,, i'm using xchat, how can i go to DALNET??
<yacc> wil: devices don't get automounted, you need click on it.
<mgolisch> jUaL_8800_sirocc: in the server browser search for dalnet and click connect or so
<bazhang> Captain_Hydro_Ll, this is hardy installer? live cd?
<danbhfive> r: are you still trying to figure out pastebin?
<wil> yacc: is there a way to set it to get mounted on startup so i dont have to click on it?
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> i downloaded it from the ubuntu site
<linduxed> i've got a directory called /home/Shared that i created as root. i want all regular users to be able to use it freely, how do i do it/ which command
<jUaL_8800_sirocc> i cant find server browser....
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> but yes hardy
<jUaL_8800_sirocc> where is it?
<yacc> wil: good question. Yes, but I don't know the correct Ubuntu way ;)
<ghaleb> bazhang, and the left things ?
<linduxed> freely = read&write
<Caram> HELLO
<wil> yacc: lol okay thanks
<yacc> yacc: the oldhand way would be to edit /etc/fstab I guess.
<daftykins> wil it's just the way external devices work; you can quite easily add an entry to /etc/fstab
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> the installer is called wubi though
<bazhang> Captain_Hydro_Ll, ah that is the problem then
<Caram> O:-)
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> ?
<wil> daftykins: would you be able to help me in doing that?
<AaronH> wil, it should be mounting automatically to /media/yourexternaldirve
<yacc> wil: daftykins: seems like the old way is the new way too :)
<yacc> wil: sudo gedit /etc/fstab => take a look.
<daftykins> wil if you can start by reproducing the situation before you click the icon
<matteo1990> hi all, i have a dependencies error from the moment that i completed removed Wine, when i try to reinstall it i got an error message that says i need dpkg (that i have) and lbldap (that i have) any tips? Thx a lot
<bazhang> Captain_Hydro_Ll, you should boot from the livecd (set in bios) and install from there -->not inside windows
<daftykins> run "df -h" and see if it's mounted anywhere
<AaronH> point mythtv to the mount in /media/ ,wil
<yacc> wil: next step would be figuring out the id of the device.
<babolat> my /tmp folder just got to 25G is there a built-in tool in Ubuntu I could use to clean it up? or do i just manually delete them?-->is this safe?
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> so go into ubuntu and boot from the live cd
<daftykins> "lsusb" if it's a USB external
<bazhang> how to get rid of big tmp file?
<xjohnthomasx> Captain_Hydro_Ll: can you help with my audio problem? I keep getting this error that sound device busy, unavailable, and I can't play anything off of Amarok. I tried restarting firefox, but still no luck. I tried resetting alsa. Still no luck. Help? Ideas?
<bazhang> Captain_Hydro_Ll, aye
<daftykins> er, ignore that - that'll just show what's there
<danbhfive> babolat: a reboot should clear it out
<hccmb> is there an new list for compatibal hardware for ubuntu 8.04 somewhere?
<babolat> danbhfive: no it does not
<AaronH> I have an external and if I boot with it connected to my usb it automatically mounts when gnome starts
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> sorry xjohn I';m new
<bazhang> Captain_Hydro_Ll, reboot out of windows and startup with ubuntu cd
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> also thanks for all the help bazhang
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> kk thanks
<linduxed> bump
<bazhang> Captain_Hydro_Ll, dont say thanks yet :)
<xjohnthomasx> bazhang: Captain_Hydro_Ll: can you help with my audio problem? I keep getting this error that sound device busy, unavailable, and I can't play anything off of Amarok. I tried restarting firefox, but still no luck. I tried resetting alsa. Still no luck. Help? Ideas?
<yacc> babolat: a reboot does clean it out. It might be that you get the 25GB into it quickly afterwards, but it does clean it out :)
<xjohnthomasx> can anyone?
<linduxed> xjohnthomasx: are you playing mp3s?
<bazhang> xjohnthomasx, you tried selecting autodetect?
<xjohnthomasx> linduxed: yeah.. ?
<hccmb> xjohnthomasx : wich version of ubuntu?
<xjohnthomasx> 7.04 gutsy
<xjohnthomasx> i tried alsa, pulse, and oss, and auto
<linduxed> xjohnthomasx: anything in the error about dbus?
<AaronH> xjohnthomasx, you just have to do "lsof | grep pcm" then kill the processes that are holding up your sound card.
<bogey-> bazhang: have you tried XEN in Ubuntu?
<xjohnthomasx> it was working fine an hour ago
<wil> yacc: how would i find the id? is that the <file system> under fstab
<xjohnthomasx> AaronH: i will try
<danbhfive> babolat: well, that sucks.  Because, no, its not that safe, so I hear.  I mean, I don't think its safe for CURRENTLY running programs (it could cause them to crash)  So, if you delete it, and reboot, you should be fine
<hccmb> xjohnthomasx : did you enable system sounds?
<daftykins> file system is "fat,ntfs,smbfs" etc
<bazhang> bogey-, not yet; having issues?
<yacc> Well, you will need the id to identify the device in fstab. you need to add a line to it.
<yacc> Moment.
<bazhang> ghaleb, the rest is screenlets (goes with compiz)
<babolat> yacc: really.. hmm.. i doubt it. i code with php and that's about it.. save for this irc room of course
<xjohnthomasx> AaronH:  should this command take a while?
<AaronH> xjohnthomasx, yes
<dury> hi there channel :)
<ghaleb> bazhang, thank you very much :)
<zeronine> When i attempt to install ubuntu to my harddrive it gets to a point where it opens a window labled "install" and halts. my mouse and keybord have now power and all i can do is shutdown and try again. can anyone help me. im using ubunutu 8.04
<bazhang> ghaleb, :)
<AaronH> xjohnthomasx, you know how you use the "kill" command?
<hccmb> xjohnthomasx : system / perferences / sound
<hccmb> take a look there
<yacc> wil: when you open "Computer", and go to the properties of the device, it should show you the uuid in volume tab.
<babolat> danbhfive: so you're saying that if i don't have mission critical apps running at the moment, then delete those files and reboot right after, its *safe* ?
<AaronH> hccmb, his sound works, its just some processes holding up his sound card
<dury> there are packages to upgrade how do I do it by terminal
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<xjohnthomasx> AaronH: you are certainly right, but i dont know if this worked yet.. how do i test?
<hccmb> i know, might be due to system sound esd enabled
<bazhang> sudo apt-get upgrade dury
<AaronH> is there nothing using your sound card now? xjohnthomasx
<danbhfive> babolat: yes.  My understanding is that all apps MUST be prepared for a cleared /tmp after a reboot, so it shouldn't hurt anything
<xjohnthomasx> AaronH: how do i know? ill give you the pastebin of that command now..
<dury> bazhang: thanks
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get update" then "...upgrade"
<___Alex___> does anyone know pidgin 2.4.1 which is included in hardy has a huge memory leak???
<bogey-> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<AaronH> xjohnthomasx, when you dont get any out put from "lsof | grep pcm" is when your sound card is free
<babolat> ok, nice to know danbhfive
<daftykins> sometimes it's sensible to see the output of one before another, for new users
<bazhang> alex ask in #pidgin
<wil> yacc: i cant seem to find it, unfortunatly im using mythbuntu so its using the Thunar File Manager and Xfce so i think things are a bit different
<sbeh> which are the keys the go back in bash-history?
<___Alex___> pidgin keeps just keeps leaking, went up to 1.7GB of memory consumption before I realized there was somethign wrong :P
<sbeh> which are the keys to match my corrent uncomplete command with bash-history?
<___Alex___> bazhang: k
<bogey-> alexvd: version 2.4.1 was supposed to fix several memory leaks
<Juhaz> sbeh, ctrl-r
<hccmb> any one running ubuntu 8.04 and have wireless?
<bogey-> ___Alex___: 2.4.1 was supposed to fix memory leaks
<bogey-> hccmb: i do
<sbeh> Juhaz: this does nothing
<SeaPhor> hccmb: i do to
<nosa-j> same
<hccmb> bogey : what brand card?
<nosa-j> intel
<sbeh> Juhaz: only changes the prompt
<bogey-> hccmb: prism
<bazhang> hccmb, sure
<alexvd> bogey: wrong alex
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<legend2440> babolat: the file that determines how often the /tmp get deleted is in /etc/default/rcS in rcS there is a line that says TMPTIME= it should be set to zero
<bazhang> 1337 :)
<Juhaz> sbeh, the prompt change means it's now in search mode, hit it again and it browse through the matches to the partial line
<CShadowRun> yay, amusement
<CShadowRun> or that dude left
<bogey-> 31337
<dury> great success :)
<CShadowRun> bazhang haha yea i noticed that :p
<bogey-> ___Alex___: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/200392
<matteo1990> Hi all, may anyone help me? I have a dependecies error with wine (after i completely removed it)... Dunno how to paste the error without beeing kicked out for flood :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200392 in pidgin "Extreme memory leak in Pidgin when attempting to play sound" [Undecided,Invalid]
<danbhfive> !pastebin > matteo1990
<hccmb> i suppose the prism and the intel are on board and an pcmcia card?
<bazhang> !paste | matteo1990
<ubottu> matteo1990: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sbeh> Juhaz: for example i typed dd, than i want it to match this part with the history
<sbeh> Juhaz: on gentoo its page up
<___Alex___> bogey-: that may be what it says, but what it does is completely different :)  maybe they only found some of the reasons why it jumps and not all, still waiting for a response from them in #pidgin
<hccmb> can some one advise me a good pci wireless card for hardy?
<bazhang> intel hccmb
<sbeh> and why does libvirt kvm not boot from cdrom even if i set this in the xml?
<bogey-> hccmb: usb
<hccmb> intel usb?
<bazhang> intel pci
<hccmb> ok
<bogey-> hccmb: mine is actuall a MN-510 wireless usb card (microsoft card)
<dury> what's the command to see what kind of computer I have
<lubosz> hi, where is the config file which starts gnome with compiz by standart? i want metacity
<bogey-> !uname
<ubottu> Factoid uname not found
<bogey-> uname -a
<matteo1990> ubottu, i went to pastebin and i get the text, now? :)
<ubottu> matteo1990: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> dury the OS or the hardware or what
<bazhang> matteo1990, give us the url
<Weems> so is there a way I can mount ntfs partition if Im running Linux currently from the same drive I want to mount?
<bogey-> matteo1990: copy and paste the url
<dury> OS and harware
<dury> both
<matteo1990> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12510/plain/
<bazhang> lsb_release -a and lshw
<Ovispain> anyone can help?
<antic> dont ask to ask, just ask
<bogey-> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ovispain> I just installed kubuntu-desktop but I didn't like it
<Ovispain> I desinstalled
<bazhang> !puregnome | read this Ovispain
<ubottu> read this Ovispain: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Klowner> well that's your first mistake, not liking kubuntu desktop :)
<dury> bazhang: what about only hardware?
<bLk-LaBeL> hello :)
<bogey-> !offtopic | klowner
<ubottu> klowner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> lshw dury
<mxmasster> hello
<Klowner> I'm jst kiddin', sawry
<Ovispain> but still having some programms that I hadn't before
<danbhfive> matteo1990: er, why dont you just accept the solution?
<mxmasster> how do i set an ip address for an interface on my ubuntu computer
<bazhang> Ovispain, read that link
<drenz> Can anyone tell me IS UBUNTU BETER OR KUBUNTU OR XBUNTU I HAVE INSTALLED KUBUNTU I DONT LIKE I HAVE SEE AND UBUNTU BUT I DONT KNOW IS BETER XUBUTU???
<wil> yacc: i did fdisk -l to find the disk identifier and its /dev/ point,   how do i add it to fstab?
<Pici> !caps | drenz
<bazhang> caps drenz
<lubosz> ﻿hi, where is the config file which starts gnome with compiz by standart? i want metacity
<bLk-LaBeL> mxmasster:  ? u mean your local ip_
<ubottu> drenz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<drenz> sory
<bogey-> apt-get -f
<Pici> drenz: Theres no 'better', use what you prefer.
<mxmasster> yes, the local ip
<mxmasster> i can ifconfig, how to i set it on boot
<drenz> pici what u prefer?
<drenz> what u have?
<bazhang> drenz, gnome
<Klowner> bazhang: perhaps he needs to autoremove?  that guide seems to not mention that
<homerj> has there ever been a fix and explaination for the HD problem with laptops? I'd like to run Ubuntu without my HD going "clicka clicka clicka" like someone's hitting it with a mallet every minute
<drenz> aha
<Ovispain> bazhang: what link?
<Pici> drenz: I prefer Gnome, but plenty of people like other desktop environments.
<bazhang> Klowner, good call
<ksbalaji> I have used update manager to upgrade to HardyHeron. How do I verify whether I have upgraded or not? - I do not see any difference in my desktop!
<bazhang> Ovispain, scroll up :)
<Klowner> Ovispain: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome   < that link
<hccmb> homerj : is that an lenovo? or thinkpad?
<wil> can anybody help me in adding a drive to fstab?
<homerj> Dell
<bazhang> lsb_release -a ksbalaji
<lubosz> ksbalaji: which gnome version do you have?
<hccmb> hmm
<bLk-LaBeL> homerj: , sounds like dvd
<Ovispain> ok
<homerj> no
<Ovispain> thanks
<homerj> it's the HD problem
<lubosz> ksbalaji: System => About Gnome
<hccmb> homerj : does it do the same thing in windows?
<lubosz> ksbalaji: System => About Ubuntu
<homerj> that's been "well documented" enough, that there's 10 different explainations and 15 fixes
<homerj> hccmb, no
<hccmb> homerj : or when running a livecd?
<bazhang> homerj, sounds serious; hardware most likely
<homerj> not sure on the live cd, didn't use it
<bballplaya344> has anyone had any luck with using ndiswrapper for realtek wireless cards?
<lubosz> ksbalaji: gnome should be 2.22.1 and ubuntu hardy heron
<lubosz> ﻿hi, where is the config file which starts gnome with compiz by standart? i want metacity
<homerj> yes, it's why I don't boot into it
<homerj> it's already killed on HD
<homerj> one
<sschillachi> hi, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and I am getting no sound. I set all the channels to max and unmuted with alsamixer and have run lspci to check that my sound card has been detected and it has. Anyone have any ideas?
<wil> Disk /dev/sdb: 320.0GB Disk identifier: 0x9e8be372  is what i get under fdisk
<bloope1> hello
<hccmb> homerj : wich version of ubuntu?
<jramsey> 
<wil> i need to put this drive in fsab
<homerj> 8.04
<bLk-LaBeL> bballplaya344: , ubuntu does plug n play with wireless card
<hccmb> homerj : is it maybe indexing?
<Klowner> wil: yessir?
<hccmb> homerj : see in processes what is running
<bloope1> does openssl-vulnkey in blacklist-openssl works well?
<homerj> it's bug 59695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59695 in dell "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59695
<wil> klowner: im trying to add a drive to fstab so it will mount on startup
<homerj> which has been triaged for ages
<jramsey> daftykins, all looks good ty
<ksbalaji> well when I chose system about gnome, see version 2.22.1 .  Is it Hardy Heron version please?
<bballplaya344> blk-Label: Apparently linux is not recognizing this particular card yet
<MrBill> Has anyone in here used SSHFS before? I'm looking to mount a directory from my linux box at home onto my Hardy box here in the office, and I've found a walkthrough that explains how to do so with SSHFS but i'm not sure if there is perhaps a (better) alternative, any suggestions?
<Klowner> wil: ok, so what part are you having trouble with?
<hccmb> homerj : reading about the bug
<wil> klowner: well i just need to know what to put into fstab
<wil> /dev/sdb      /media/NONE
<wil> thats all i know so far
<bLk-LaBeL> sounds like a new card
<bloope1> i think the line "    if key[20:] in db_lines:" is incorrect.
<cheeby> hi.  I don't have the 'restricted drivers manager' in my system menu.  what is the command I can run to call it?
<Ovispain> !puregnome | read this Ovispain
<ubottu> read this Ovispain: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Ovispain> oops
<Klowner> wil: wil do you actually want to mount it to /media/NONE or woudl something like... /mnt/externaldrive be more appropriate?
<hacim> my system shows libssl0.9.8 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3 installed, but http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1 says I need 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.1
<Naxaaa> hi. my comp does strange things, everything is slow it opens windows by itself a thousand times after i clicked only once and set the timestamp far in the future. i logged in now remotely with ssh and is there a way to check if everything is correcT? eg. check if cpu voltage is ok, then check if disk works, the if motherboard has some error, or if the (5 months old) battery has run out of order, etc...
<wil> Klowner: the drive is named none, and i already have samba shares set up with the name none so i would perfer to keep mounting it as NONE
<hccmb> homerj : and you did read the workaround?
<Klowner> wil: ah, well ok
<bazhang> Naxaaa, 1000 times? that serious?
<homerj> hccmb, yes
<ksbalaji> my System =>about GNOME says version is 2.22.1 . Have I upgraded to Hardy Heron please?
<Naxaaa> bazhang: i guess it's 10-100 window
<hccmb> homerj : it did not help, i guess?
<wil> Klowner: but what would i place after those lines? anything?
<Pici> ksbalaji: yes
<Naxaaa> bazhang this information was based on my mothers phone call
<Naxaaa> :)
<Klowner> wil: next step would be determining what filesystem is on the drive
<Ovispain> bazhang: I used the link
<Ovispain> all ok
<wil> Klowner: how would i go about that, im guessing its ntfs but just to be sure
<Ovispain> but
<void^> hacim: you're on hardy?
<daftykins> anyone played with user-mode linux on hardy please?
<Ovispain> at the end I see this Errors were encountered while processing:
<Ovispain>  kio-umountwrapper
<Naxaaa> bazhang windows totally sucked but ubuntu also worked very strange. like timestamp went into the future by itself for sudo and we needed to restart.
<halflife> i am getting this error  postfix/postdrop[16689]: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop . can someone point me to where the problem is ? and the process /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i seems to be owned by www-data. i am kind of lost would appreciate some hlep
<hacim> void^: 8.04
<bazhang> Naxaaa, sync with a timeserver
<oooo-> hey, i installed hardy and have tried to use xp via sun's vbox software.  for some reason, xp does not give me the opportunity to use my screen's native resolution (1440X900).  I was hoping someone could help me with this.
<Ovispain> bazhang: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<MrBill> how do i launch something like gedit with sudo privs so that i can open/edit files that my regular user does not have permissions to?
<Klowner> wil: ah, if it's NTFS I would recommend installing ntfs-config
<void^> hacim: did you run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Klowner> wil: it helps set up ntfs drives
<bazhang> Ovispain, what were you doing when that happened
<daftykins> that's because virtualbox is running a virtualised guest OS
<daftykins> it has no clue what your real screen size is
<Naxaaa> bazhang: 1) how to do that 2) i have an ssh terminal only
<Ovispain> absolutely nothing
<daftykins> what are you trying to achieve oooo- ?
<Chillyboarder> I am a multimedia guy, I love my music, have thousands of songs, hundreds of movies, what better will ubuntustudio offer me?
<Bodsda> oooo-, because vbox still works with opengl and the xorg stuff it is only possible to have resolutions in vbox if you can have them in native ubuntu iirc
<wil> Klowner: ok installed, where do i go from there
<Pici> Chillyboarder: Ubuntustudio is more for producing music and graphics, not playing them.
<bazhang> Chillyboarder, for watching or editing or what
<alexbobp> ﻿I want to use an up-to-date operating system without having beta software thrust upon me.  How do I switch back to firefox 2 after upgrading?
<bisounoursdu10> des français ,
<bisounoursdu10> ?
<Klowner> wil: run it, pop open a terminal and type ntfs-config
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Ovispain> bazhang: absolutely nothing
<Bodsda> !french
<Chillyboarder> pici bazhang oic
<hacim> void^: yes, I did
<Bodsda> !france
<Bodsda> is ubottu ill ??
<void^> hacim: did you disable the security repo?
<ksbalaji> Pici: thanks. Now, after upgrading my update manager does not do anymore updates nor does it ask me to give password as before. . It just freezes when I click Check! -Anything wrong?
<Pici> Bodsda: bazhang already did it
<oooo-> oooo- sorry, i'm completely new to linux.  i just need to get it to run at 1440X900 for working on large spreadsheets.
<Chillyboarder> Is there an option in buntu hardy to make the bar along with bottom instead of the top?
<wil> Klowner: ok check the boxes enable write support for external device?
<Ovispain> bazhang: I didn't touch anything
<MrEgg964> Hi all.  Hardy no longer wants to print. I've tried sudo aa-complain cupsd, but to no avail. Can anybody help ? Thanks!
<Bodsda> Pici, oh yeah -- my bad ;~)
<Ovispain> do I have to do it again?
<sschillachi> ﻿hi, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and I am getting no sound. I set all the channels to max and unmuted with alsamixer and have run lspci to check that my sound card has been detected and it has. Can someone help me as I have no idea where to start?
<hccmb> homerj : my best guess is to look into your bios settings, and read about it, this might give an solution, it might be set to save battery live or somehing...if you know what you are doing you might look into that
<tretle>  #rhythmbox
<Klowner> wil: I think so, yes :)
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get install firefox-2"
<oooo-> i didn't know what you meant, Bodsda.  Can you explain?
<tretle> whoops
<wil> klowner: ok checked and hit ok
<Ovispain> bazhang: do I have to do it again?
<Pici> ksbalaji: Have you rebooted since the upgrade?
<Klowner> wil: did it add a line to your fstab?
<wil> it did, im not sure what thogh
<bazhang> Ovispain, do what please specify
<Bodsda> oooo-, yeah sorry, if you can have 1440x900 in ubuntu then you should be able to have it in vbox ,.,. you might want to try asking in #vbox
<oooo-> thanks, bud.  will do.
<Bodsda> no probs
<Chillyboarder> Is there an option in buntu hardy to make the bar along with bottom instead of the top?
<sbeh> what should i do if kvm hangs with 100% cpu and is unresponsiv?
<wil> Klowner: i dont know if it added a line or just changed somthing, i still see nothing about my external in it though
<sbeh> killing makes libvirtd hanging with 100% cpu ;)
<Bodsda> sbeh, killall kvm
<Ovispain> bazhang: I did Copy/Paste in the terminal
<Ovispain> bazhang: a command I read in that link http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Klowner> wil: http://pastebin.com your fstab and I'll take a look at it
<bazhang> Ovispain, and it is removed?
<sbeh> Bodsda: i dont like to kill _all_ kvm ;)
<Pici> Chillyboarder: Just drag the bar down there
<Bodsda> Chillyboarder, do you mjeanb -- how to move the panels?
<Ovispain> yes
<sschillachi> can anyone help me figure out why my sound isn't working
<Jburrke> Anyone know why rhythmbox locks up on me?
<Bodsda> sbeh, if a process is unresponsive and eating cpu then kill it -- if your a vegan, tuff luck
<Chillyboarder> thanks pici , I meant just the whole bar of which the programs and such are on. I think Pici helped
<Ovispain> bazhang: it is removed but I saw this error and I don't know what is
<Chillyboarder> bodsda^
<Jburrke> It says the song is playing, but it's not..
<Bodsda> Jburrke, try running it from terminal then wait till it hangs then look for errors
<AaronH> sschillachi, did your sound work before?
<Chillyboarder> I'm off for now, goodluck with your questions ppl
<sschillachi> ﻿AaronH: i've only just installed ubuntu
<xrhstos-patra> help
<Bodsda> xrhstos-patra, with what?
<ZimCS> Hey guys, I am trying to install Ubuntu next to Vista.  I have Vista on my first HDD and then I have a second HDD with 250gb of ntfs and then another 250gb with allocated space.  The guided install isn't giving me the option to install on the empty allocated space, so I went to manual.  Can anyone help me with the partition info like primary/logical, location at beginning or end, mount point and format type
<AaronH> g2g brb
<wil> Klowner: http://pastebin.com/d38292dd8
<Jburrke> Bodsda: It's not really hanging though, terminal doesnt give me any errors.. What happens is when i click play song it just sits there idling, still running but no song is playing and the time isnt going up
<Bodsda> ZimCS, join me in #help-zimcs
<Jack_Sparrow> sschillachi try running your pcm volume controls all the way down and back up..  dbl left click the speaker icon
<Klowner> wil: it should be something like   /dev/<your partition>  /media/NONE   ntfs-3g  defaults,locale=en_US.utf8  0 0
<bazhang> Ovispain, what does sudo apt-get update return
<Klowner> wil: hrm, doesn't appear as though it added anything
<xrhstos-patra> with compiz
<xrhstos-patra> and atiradeon hd-2400
<xrhstos-patra> overlay problems
<xrhstos-patra> when opening 3dapps or 3dgames
<sschillachi> ﻿ Jack_Sparrow, didn't help
<Bodsda> Jburrke, it may not be able to play it -- try -- rythmbox /path/to/song/song
<xrhstos-patra> with compiz
<wil> Klowner: my drive is already mounted? will it only work if it is unmounted?
<sschillachi> ﻿ Jack_Sparrow, i also tried putting the volume up in alsamixer on all the channels
<ksbalaji> Pici: Yes! I have rebooted after the ? so called - upgrade.
<Jburrke> Bodsda: When I restart it plays the songs fine though =/
<Jack_Sparrow> sschillachi /join #Alsa for good help with sound issues
<Bodsda> Jburrke, not sure im afraid
<sschillachi> ﻿ Jack_Sparrow, ok will do, thanks
<xrhstos-patra> I have overlay/flickering when opening 3dgames or 3dapps while having activated Compiz // I have ATIRADEON HD2400
<Jburrke> Bodsda: =/ thanks anyways
<daftykins> so disable compiz and try again.
<Klowner> wil: ah, you can add the drive to your fstab while it is mounted, then manually remount it using   sudo mount /media/NONE
<jthxxx> I'm looking for a screenshot application under Gnome, could you remind me how it is called?
<Bodsda> Jburrke, i'd suggest vlc or amarok though tbh
<xrhstos-patra> with compiz disabled everything is ok
<osmosis> does ubuntu have any OCR software ?
<wil> Klowner: how would i write it into my fstab?
<daftykins> compiz is beta, so avoid using it if you get problems like that
<Klowner> wil: with a text editor.. like nano
<Jack_Sparrow> jthxxx gnome-screenshot --interactive
<Sivik> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<wil> Klowner: yes i know, but what do i write
<Jburrke> Bodsda: The reason I like rhythmbox is because it's got a good organizer, and it plays out of the sys tray.. Does vlc or amarok do that?
<Klowner> wil: /dev/<your partition>  /media/NONE   ntfs-3g  defaults,locale=en_US.utf8  0 0
<Bodsda> Jburrke, amarok does but i dont think you can play vids in it
<Klowner> wil: and make sure /media/NONE is a directory ( mkdir /media/NONE )
<wil> Klowner: ok let me give that a try
<Jburrke> Bodsda: That's fine - I just need music.. Where can I get it?
<hccmb> amarok is an music player , no video
<Klowner> wil: I have to leave, I'll be around later though. I'm sure someone else can help you if that doesn't work, but it should work.
<hccmb> amarok is more for the kde desktop
<Bodsda> Jburrke, sudo apt-get install amarok
<wil> Klowner: k thanks
<Bodsda> hccmb, thanks for clarifying ;~)
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Thanks
<hccmb> hehe
<hccmb> :)
<Bodsda> works gr8 on gnome though
<Bodsda> Jburrke, your welcome
<hccmb> Bodsda, and did you do any karoake, its great for that too ( amarok )
<hccmb> :P
<daftykins> O_O
<nikin> .quit
<Bodsda> hccmb, nah, cba to faf with my mic
<Jburrke> Bodsda: This isnt like xmms is it? Running through terminal, I mean? Does it have a UI?
<Bodsda> Jburrke, it has a brilliant gui
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Awesome.. Thanks a ton
<Bodsda> Jburrke, xmms has a gui aswell so i dontreally know what you mean
<hccmb> yeah great gui, the best...
<Bodsda> hccmb, change to black background and green text and it looks wicked! ;~)
<daftykins> eww
<Bodsda> lol
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Well I couldnt find the gui.. I dunno how to run it outside the terminal and when I run it inside the terminal I've gotta do everything through commands.. It sucks XD
<Bodsda> Jburrke, you launch it from Applications -- music stuff --> xmms
<ksbalaji> Pici:(and others also please) Let me please tell how I upgraded. I tried the net upgrade.  It took very long. While chatting, friends told to download alternate upgrade iso.  I used a file from a mirror site.  There was a hash error.  Then I downloaded one from an official site slowly. With help from chat friends I used virtual CD method. It did upgrade as I mentioned herebefore. Now, after rebooting, the update manager does not work as it used to. Pl
<ksbalaji> help.
<Jburrke> Bodsda: It's not there =/
<Bodsda> Jburrke, dunno -- amarok is better then xmms anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jburrke> Bodsda: LMAO amarok is doing the same thing rhythm was doing XD
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, said better not best ;~)
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda same diff
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Hang on, I'll see if terminal finds an error with it
<Bodsda> kk
<shorty__> im a fan of winamp, so that makes me a fan of audacious
<hccmb> ksbalaji : try the gnome terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<Sivik> anyone had any luck with getting all the buttons to work in ubutnu for a mx 400 mouse?
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Now it wont run O____O
<Jack_Sparrow> Sivik did you read the tutorial on adding buttons
<aleks> эмм..
<chamunks> !ubotu paste
<ubottu> Factoid ubotu paste not found
<wil> hey im having trouble getting this drive to mount on startup, can sombody look at my fstab and tell me whats wrong, im trying to get drive NONE to mount on startup  http://pastebin.com/d3be5a0ea
<chamunks> !ubotu pastebin
<ubottu> Factoid ubotu pastebin not found
<Sivik> Jack_Sparrow: on the ubuntu wiki? if so, yes and it didn't work
<Bodsda> Jburrke, why so?
<chamunks> oops lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<chamunks> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MTecknology> how can I chown and chmod without affecting the timestamps?
<Jburrke> Bodsda: I have no idea.. When i try running it from a terminal it sits there like it's running but nothing opens, and when i click it through the apps menu nothing happens
<Sivik> Jack_Sparrow: already followed that, still not working
<Bodsda> Jburrke, is it in the tray?
<wil> hey im having trouble getting this drive to mount on startup, can sombody look at my fstab and tell me whats wrong, im trying to get drive NONE to mount on startup  http://pastebin.com/d3be5a0ea
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Nope
<Jack_Sparrow> Sivik Then no idea..
<Bodsda> Jburrke, killall amarok && amarok
<Jburrke> Bodsda: But it just did the freeze up thing that I was explaining so I quit it..
<Sivik> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<MTecknology> somebody... please... I REALLY need to be able to chown and chmod without affecting the timestamps?
<Bodsda> Jburrke, sound like hardware probs or drivers maybe
<Bodsda> MTecknology, why?
<hccmb> jburrke , sound does work?
<Bodsda> MTecknology, doin something you shouldnt be doin?
<Jburrke> Bodsda: what's the full killall command? And yes, sound works
<MTecknology> Bodsda, I'm restoring data and they need the timestamps for reference points
<Jburrke> hccmb: yes, sound works
<Bodsda> Jburrke, killall amarok        will kill any processcaled amarok
<ksbalaji> hccmb: I had another user login by name viva100 when I did this apt ... the following is displayed:balaji@viva100:~$ sudo apt-get update sudo: unable to resolve host viva100   ..I am also asked to give password.
<MTecknology> Bodsda, I need to set 775 so they can edit files, then root:users for the same reason
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Still wont run =/
<MTecknology> but they use timestamps to reference their work
<Bodsda> Jburrke, try a reboot
<NaSSiM> bonsoir tout le monde
<MTecknology> so.... how can I do it?
<Jburrke> Bodsda: guess I'm gonna have to.. Be right back
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Bodsda> MTecknology, i suppose you could change systemclock to not access the online timers then change to time wanted then edit?
<NaSSiM> lol i thought i was in ubuntu-fr
<NaSSiM> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<markotitel> hi
<MTecknology> Bodsda, there
<markotitel> how can I tune ubuntu startup programs ?
<NaSSiM> ...
<MTecknology> Bodsda, they have a lot of different times
<Jburrke> Lol
<hccmb> ksbalaji : password is normal, and your host seems down
<NaSSiM> i have problem in booting up with grup
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Another problem I've run into
<bean-oh> what would cause a usb keyboard/mouse to slow to a hault and not recover after a period of heavy disk i/o?
<Bodsda> MTecknology, im not entirely understanding the problem of changing the time stamps
<chamunks> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ksbalaji> when I give password, I get a lot of  output and also some error messages.
<Jburrke> Bodsda: When i go to system > quit > whatever sometimes it will just lock my computer as opposed to restarting/logging out
<Bodsda> MTecknology, why is it imperetive they DONT change?
<MTecknology> Bodsda, they reference the timestamps to find files
<Sivik> Jack_Sparrow: I found an entry on a forum and now all my buttons are working correct.  Thanks
<MTecknology> can I rsync and specify the owner/group /permissions for the destination files?
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Right now I cant close any programs or click anything on my top bar
<Jack_Sparrow> chamunks please dont fish.. /msg ubotu whatever
<Jack_Sparrow> Sivik glad to hear it
<wil> hey im having trouble getting this drive to mount on startup, can sombody look at my fstab and tell me whats wrong, im trying to get drive NONE to mount on startup  http://pastebin.com/d3be5a0ea
<hccmb> ksbalaji : are you running a server instead of a desktop?
<chamunks> Jack_Sparrow, sorry still learning...
<NaSSiM> when i reboot my computer i have the choice to boot with ubuntu or windows xp and i have 2 windows xp installed and in the grup list i have only one how can i add the second ?
<MTecknology> like rsync --owner=root --group=user --umask=775
<MTecknology> can I do anything like that?
<Jack_Sparrow> wil I dont see a partition nubmer beside the sdb
<Bodsda> NaSSiM, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> wil line 15
<wil> Jack_Sparrow: how do i find the partition number?
<AaronH> markotitel, you go to System>Preferences>Session
<Jack_Sparrow> NaSSiM booting the one should bring up the windows menu for the second
<Bodsda> grubs up brb
<Jack_Sparrow> wil sudo fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> wil last letter ther is an L
<wil> Jack_Sparrow: is it called the Disk Identifier in fdisk?
<frostburn> NaSSiM, you may want to check out the gentoo grub docs on customizing grub http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10
<NaSSiM> Jack_Sparrow,  i have one corrupted and one working so i cant access the working one he isnt on the list
<MTecknology> Bodsda, do you know?
<xFlipx> could anybody help me with a firestarter install? I don't have internet access on the computer I'm installing it on.
<bean-oh> how do i restart the USB controller?
<wil> Jack_Sparrow: Disk Identifier 0x9e8be372
<Jack_Sparrow> wil sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<xFlipx> Jack_Sparrow: when you have time think I could bother you for some help?
<Jack_Sparrow> wil it will be sdb1  or sdb2 or sdb3 etc
<halphaz> #ubuntu-it
<halphaz> ops
<halphaz> excuse me
<wil> Jack_Sparrow: Disk /dev/sdb ?
<wil> Jack_Sparrow: ill just pastebin my fdisk, 1 sec
<blueskynis> why is ubuntuforums.org so slow these days?
<Jack_Sparrow> xFlipx I was getting ready for lunch.  Are you trying to open specific p[orts.  Most people are less secure when they use things like firestarter or guarddog and try to manage the iptables on their own
<sbeh> how get i run vimdiff?
<sam88824> we need a new tor&privoxy wiki for 8.04
<bazhang> xFlipx, best to just ask the channel
<NaSSiM> where can i find grub.list .?
<Jack_Sparrow> wil that is what that command I gave will do for you
<Jack_Sparrow> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) I can no longer print with Hardy. Can anybody help me please?
<NaSSiM> ok
<xFlipx> I need to have a basic firewall installed so that I may access the "dirty net" from my work linux box, so it doesn't need to be very secure, just there.
<ajopaul> sipior, let me try my options thanx anyways will reboot now
<daftykins> MrEgg964 open a browser and point it to http://localhost:631
<bazhang> get uck xFlipx
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hccmb> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst ( carefull what you do! )
<bazhang> !uck | xFlipx
<ubottu> xFlipx: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<MrEgg964> daftykins: that's done
<xFlipx> I downloaded the firestarter.deb package and it's telling me it needs libdbus-1-2 but I cannot find that in a .deb
<blueskynis> alooo can anybody see me?
<daftykins> use the CUPS management pages to check your printer still exists etc
<xFlipx> and I also downloaded the .tar but I cannot get it to make install
<Jack_Sparrow> xFlipx sudo apt-get firestarter
<Jack_Sparrow> xFlipx sudo apt-get install firestarter
<xFlipx> I don't have internet access until I get it installed
<bazhang> blueskynis, yes
<hccmb> hmm wrong command
<xFlipx> on that machine
<blueskynis> good :)
<xFlipx> I can download the .deb to a usb drive if I could find it
<blueskynis> so...
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Yeah amarok doesnt work at all.. Freezes up each time I try to play a song
<wil> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/d391cdf48
<blueskynis> does anybody knows why is ubuntuforums.org so slow these days?
<Jack_Sparrow> xFlipx dependencies will be the issue.  and firestarter will not give you internet access.. I must be missing xcomething
<ksbalaji> hccmb: I run a desktop.  May I send the output file for your reference pl?
<MrEgg964> daftykins: it exists, it's accepting jobs. In fact, I can see all of my jobs, it's just that no data goes to the printer (but things are fine as far as cups is concerned).
<blueskynis> or the problem is my ISP
<bazhang> not sure blueskynis perhaps ask in #ubuntuforums
<xFlipx> I am hooking up a linux machine to my works "dirty net" in order for the dirty net to issue an ip it scans for os model and a firewall
<daftykins> how is the printer connected?
<hccmb> ksbalaji : use pastebin
<Silivrenion> how can I configure the default firewall that comes with Ubuntu?
<hccmb> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<blueskynis> thanks bazhang :)
<Arrick> hey all
<bazhang> ufw Silivrenion
<Jack_Sparrow> wil  /dev/sdb1 /media/NONE ntfs-3g	defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0             but another question why are you running ntfs-36 for a fat32 partition?
<MrEgg964> ethernet + usb... and everything was printing fine 2 days ago.
<belarm> i just did a dist-upgrade from gutsy to hardy; i then had problems logging into gnome (i would get a gray box in the upper left corner which, if the cursor icon i got while hovering over it is any indication, had text in it that i could not read). I moved every file & directory, including hidden ones, from the affected user's home directory into a subdirectory thereof. I still have the same problem, even though I can log in with a newly created
<belarm> account. Any suggestions?
<xFlipx> therefore I need firestarter (or any firewall ) to simply be installed - it is because of this that I was using fedora (firewall included)
<Xbehave> i have an irc ping of 100ms but cant browse the web ? any ideas of whats wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<rNetmonge> hey - anyone know how to make metacity allow resize of windows by holding down a key and clicking anywhere? this broke in 8.04's metacity.. The option 'Movement Key' in the windows prefs works for *moving* windows only.. :(
<wil> Jack_Sparrow: earlier i had mad the assumption that the drive was a ntfs, i guess my assumption was wrong
<daftykins> ethernet *and* USB on the printer? well which one is it :D
<Jack_Sparrow> wil looks like fat32 to me
<wil> Jack_Sparrow: so how should that look in my fstab
<Arrick> hey all, Im a trying to create a couple virtual machines with virtual box, (Host is Ubuntu 8.04) and I have installed the virtualbox-os package (as I was told yesterday) and I get the error posted at http://pastebin.ca/1020286 when I try to start the vm to install an OS, any ideas on what to do to get it to run?
<hccmb> ksbalaji : does synaptic work?
<wil> Jack_Sparrow: and how can i be sure thats the drive i want? the 320gb one is the one i want?
<scunizi> Gutsy had OpenProject in the repos.. I can't seem to find it in Hardy's repos.. Am I just missing it or did I overlook it.?
<MrEgg964> daftykins: both, I have the printer declared both ways. I've had a similar issue in the past, and sudo aa-complain cupsd solved it. But in the present case, it doesn't, and I don't know what to do. Furthermore, I can still print from another pc still running Gutsy.
<WannaBe> Any one here experienced with openbox?
<wil> Jack_Sparrow: ahh wait i see now how its orginized
<xFlipx> any suggestions?
<Myrtti> !away > roxandAWAY
<ksbalaji> hccmb: pl wait.  let me try.
 * Jburrke hates linux
<belarm> no ideas on my problem?
<bazhang> !ot | Jburrke
<ubottu> Jburrke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Myrtti> Jburrke: you're welcome to do so in -offtopic
<markotitel> is there any console command for controling startup prtograms
<Jack_Sparrow> wil /dev/sda1       /media/none  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0
<Jburrke> Lmao
<markotitel> something like Sessions in gnome
<sportman1280> hello.  is there anyway to add a wallpaper selection to a users .gnome2/backgrounds.xml without deleting the file so that a new skeletion file is put in?
<sam_delta> markotiel try /etc/rc.d boot up commands can be added there
<Silivrenion> hey folks, do you know what the gnome command is to edit the grub loader list?
<wil> Jack_Sparrow: im giving that a try right now
<markotitel> Ill try now
<Jack_Sparrow> wil /dev/sda1       /media/NONE  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0
<Jburrke> Oh wonderful, I run it in terminal and it works fine..
<Jack_Sparrow> wil sorry missed the caps
<Jburrke> When it fails I'll post the error
<sam_delta> Silivrenion /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hccmb> Arrick , i do not have an solution, but did run into the same problem, i then uninstalled the ose version and installed the non free ( but gratis ) version from here https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<wakka-wakka> silly question everybody, if i install 8.04, could i uninstall firefox beta 3?
<ksbalaji> No synaptic did not start. There was -starting administrative application- message on my taskbar and afterwards nothing happens.
<Silivrenion> thanks sam_delta
<sam_delta> wakka-wakka yes
<sportman1280> wakka-wakka its not beta 3
<daftykins> you could "apt-get install firefox-2" wakka-wakka
<xFlipx> Jack_Sparrow: so am I up a creek? Editing IP tables will not help me
<hccmb> Arrick , wich did work for me
<wakka-wakka> ok cool.. this is the moment everyone has been waiting for
<wakka-wakka> i'm wiping out windows completely and runnin ubuntu
<Cha_sTheory^> Run ratpoison, Wakka.
<Cha_sTheory^> ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> xFlipx anything firestarter can do, you can do in iptables
<Xcell> good job wakka-wakka
<zipito> good day
<Cha_sTheory^> Ubuntu --> ratpoison.
<markotitel> hm and if I want to restore some process to start on boot how to do that if I dele it from rcX.d
<belarm> xFlipx, what exactly is the policy?
<wil> Jack_Sparrow: worked perfectly, thank you for your help!
<zipito> I've got a problem with mine ubuntu installation
<wakka-wakka> Xcell: ty ty ty
<wakka-wakka> see you guys in about 20 minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> wil np.. sorry I didnt answer earlier
<Cha_sTheory^> Good luck, wakka-wakka.
<xFlipx> bah I don't know how to configure IPtables
<hccmb> ksbalaji : please try        aptitude -f install
<zipito> when I try to mount ext3 filesystem it tells me that wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1
<belarm> markotitel, you might check out update-rc.d: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<Jack_Sparrow> xFlipx DOnt shoot me but man iptables
<markotitel> thx Im reading right now :)
<belarm> xFlipx, i asked what your network's policy is. do you need to have certain ports closed?
<sam_delta> zipito, have you tryed a fsck? file system check?
<xFlipx> belarm: sorry, I missed your question. Yes, I basically need all basic ports closed. 21 22 80 etc
<zipito> sam_delta: how to use it?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hi, I want VLC moved from multiverse to universe, whom do I contact?
<bazhang> !brainstorm | InvisiblePinkUni
<ubottu> InvisiblePinkUni: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<zipito> sam_delta: something like this sudo /sbin/fsck.ext3 -cc -f -v -y /dev/hdb1
<belarm> that's actually pretty straight forward to accomplish in iptables; though i'm not sure how ubuntu handles persistent firewall rules
<sam_delta> zipito open a terminal and type   fsck /dev/hdb1
<xFlipx> belarm: sounds like I need firestarter then
<xFlipx> could you possibly help me locate the required packages?
<InvisiblePinkUni> bazhang: Thank you.
<Xcell> xFlipx:  synap
<cypha> can someone tell me where i can find irssi?
<xFlipx> Xcell: I do not have internet access on that machine until I get a firewall installed.
<cypha> i did "sudo apt-get install irssi
<Xcell> ah..ok
<bazhang> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-3ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1050 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<xFlipx> I'm having issues installing from source as well as installing from a .deb package I found
<cypha> i then did sudo apt-get update
<frieze> okay so I can't seem to get my new 8.04 server to allow x11 forwarding. I've added the host using xhost at the client end and added x11 forwarding to the ssh_config file. Is there anything else I should be doing to get $DISPLAY set?
<cypha> sudo apt-get install aspell-en, sudo apt-get install libaspell-dev, sudo apt-get install aspell libtext-aspell-perl
<sam_delta> zipito does the check went through?
<cypha> now what?
<cypha> i don't see it in my applications menu or anything
<zipito> sam_delta: Inode 2260994 is in use, but has dtime set.  Fix<y> ? lots of
<zipito> sam_delta: I'm answering yes
<cypha> i went to the CL and typed "irssi" and it ran though
<cypha> did I install anyting extra?
<guillaume__> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-frirc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<sam_delta> zipito alright
<belarm> xFlipx, firestarter just creates iptables rulesets
<sikraemer> exit
<goibhniu> frieze: do you get any interesting information when you increase the debugging? i.e. ssh -vvv -X ip-address
<belarm> xFlipx, but the package name (in 8.04, at least) is 'firestarter'
<cq> is there a difference berwttn apt ant aptitude?
<cq> and
<daftykins> "aptitude" is the same as "apt-get" etc
<daftykins> just a full name of writing it
<xFlipx> belarm|AFK: hmm
<daftykins> apt-get is part of the aptitude C++ library
<daftykins> hey guys if i startup a UML guest the system comes up and starts two consoles, how do i edit it so there's only one?
<ksbalaji> hccmb: aptitude -f install worked.  Some packages were removed some were kept back some were not upgraded. Now?
<daftykins> there's no /etc/inittab on the system
<cq> ok, thanks... I wonder why some peopel list command line commands usign aptitude...
<NaSSiM> when it's Sata i put  root	(sd1,0) in grub menu list ?
<daftykins> some people use the long-hand and i personally use "apt-get blah..."
<hccmb> ksbalaji : now try synaptic
<daftykins> 0,0 for disk 0 partition 0
<Pici> daftykins: apt-get and aptitude are two different programs
<zipito> sam_delta: is it normal to run : yes | fsck /dev/hdb1 ??
<MTecknology> doesn't somebody know how I can transfer files, set user/group/permissions, and preserve the timestamp?
<xFlipx> when I try to compile it it says it cannot make executables
<blueskynis> hey guys, what do you think of this artwork: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Union
<blueskynis> :)
<hccmb> to force check your hard disk do : sudo touch /forcefsck
<l0st> whats the best ftp client for Ubuntu? one where you can be connected to many servers
<Jburrke> Anyone here play CS:S?
<ksbalaji> hccmb: no use. I think synaptic is gone.
<SeaPhor> l0st, i like flilezilla, its in synaptic
<l0st> ok.
<Jburrke> It keep crashing on me randomly, before I can even get into a game =/
<sam_delta> zipito, you should run "fsck /dev/hdb1", i duno what the "yes|" is for, it might not be wrong, i just dont know what is it for
<zipito> sam_delta: to always answer yes on questions
<l0st> @SeaPhor. Thanks. now I'm downloading.
<l0st> :D
<iso> how bad was that openSSH bug?
<hccmb> ksbalaji : try apt-get install synaptic
<yasar> sa.
<jaffarkelshac> occasionaly i would click on a link on webpage and ubuntu logs off, i log back on and the link is fine
<Lenaud01> I used lspci and it shows my wireless to be broadcom bcm4310 so I did sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and then restarted but wireless is still not going do I need do something more with fwcutter or how do I get bcm4310 wireless working :(
<SeaPhor> l0st, NP
<sam_delta> zipito you should be fine, but i rather see what the console is asking, might lead you to the find the p roblem
<hccmb> ksbalaji : and please repeat your question agian, as i have to go in a minute
<frieze> goibhniu: sorry for the delay. Got a phone book
<tech0007> Lenaud01: did u try bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<goibhniu> frieze: and when you try to run something? .. e.g. xclock
<hccmb> by the way, synaptic and aptitude are front ends to apt-get, they are not different programs
<frieze> goibhniu: more debug info, just the can't open display, display not set
<frieze> i'm sorry
<frieze> no more debug info
<Lenaud01> I did sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter tech0007
<bazhang> hccmb, adept and synaptic I think you mean
<Lenaud01> there something more to do after that?
<iuri> hi there, how to configure my video on shell promp
<iuri> ?
<ksbalaji> hi! synaptic came to life when I tried thru a terminal.  What can I do to get it working by choosing system,administration and syn.manager?
<hccmb> yeah , true , thank you
<tech0007> Lenaud01: try sudo apt-get bcm43xx-fwcutter
<goibhniu> frieze: hmm .. I assume you restarted the ssh server after changing the config?
<hccmb> ksbalaji : you could make an shortcut on the desktop
<ksbalaji> thanks and bye!
<Lenaud01> invalid operation bcm43xx-fwcutter
<hccmb> bye
<hccmb> good luck!
<frieze> goibhniu: yes. though I just noticed something in that connect...Remote: No xauth program; cannot forward with spoofing
<sam_delta> Lenaud01 missing word between apt-get and bcm...., type "install" between them
<Lenaud01> ok I did that
<frieze> noticed something in the debug on connect I mean
<Lenaud01> it had blue screen
<Lenaud01> I said yes to that
<Lenaud01> sitting at a prompt again
<Lenaud01> so wireless should work now?
<sam_delta> Lenaud01, try restarting pc
<Lenaud01> brb
<goibhniu> frieze: interesting ..  have you got xauth installed?
<dury> can't drag a folder into another it makes funny thing
<frieze> goibhniu: on the machine (a mac) I'm connecting from, yes
<BuSyAnToS> hello i have a problem..ubuntu 7.10 server on a hp server...at boot networking doesn't start
<goibhniu> frieze: and on the machine you're connecting to?
<ivarv> q: what is the (best) cmd line utility for searching package repositories ?
<dury> since I upgraded to 8.10
<frieze> no, did I need it?
<Pici> dury: 8.04 or 8.10?
<dury> Pici 8.04
<dury> sorry
<goibhniu> frieze: it's definitely installed on mine .. and when I connect $DISPLAY is set to localhost:10.0
<frieze> I'm used to doing the giant bag of crap install on previous servers.I guess I got that whole client vs. server dichotomy reversed again
<cq> is it possible to install a lenny package into ubuntu?
<cq> or is that a bad idea, esp. if its hardware related?
<dury> it's nautilus I think Pici
<frieze> goibhniu: beautiful. Thanks
<tech0007> cq: u can install from source
<goibhniu> frieze:  is it working?
<dury> doesn't work properly
<frieze> yup
<goibhniu> frieze: yay!
<lastelement0> hey all, i have a dell inspiron e1505 laptop and running hardy.  i am only getting audio output from one side. it doesn't matter what output i use. any suggestions?
<hydrogen> you are obviouly deaf in the other ear
<hydrogen> stop blaming the hardware for human failings
<BuSyAnToS> hello i have a problem..ubuntu 7.10 server on a hp server...at boot networking doesn't start
<frieze> goibhniu: thanks. Now I have to do all that fun new server stuff like reconfigure emacs and whatnot
<goibhniu> frieze: nice! have fun!
<duane> restarted after the sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter and wireless light still orange which means not working and iwconfig sayed no wiress cards its a built in broadcom
<lastelement0> hydrogen thanks for your help, perhaps you could go 6 feet under and spare us from your problems
<hydrogen> aww
<hydrogen> thats nice <3
<sam_delta> duane, have you tryed b43-fwcutter?
<belarm> so any ideas on why, after a dist-upgrade, gnome would not work when logging as a user who's home directory has been completely emptied, but it would for a newly created user?
<Radit> where does gnome sticky notes keeps its notes?
<Lenaud01> thats what i did first sam_delta
<Lenaud01> do I have do anything with it after I do apt-get install or it should auto work?
<Bert_2> hi, I've upgraded to hardy some time ago, now I keep on having problem with pulseaudio, I'm running on a gnome environment and when I try to use sound in both amarok and kopete, on of the two can't use sound and sometimes craches, also all media players seem to crash often when something else is making sound and I can't get thunderbird to make sound either, what is wrong with pulseaudio and is there a way to fix or disable it ?
<el1te> hi all
<hydrogen> Bert_2: yes pulseaudio sucks
<sam_delta> Lenaud01 i dont have too much experience with broadcom, but try going into system>preferences>hardware drivers, and see if broadcom drivers are listed in there
<RyanPrior> How can I append ".pdf" to the names of all the files in a folder?
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all, i have a dell inspiron e1505 laptop and running hardy.  i am only getting audio output from one side. it doesn't matter what output i use. any suggestions?
<el1te> i just got kubuntu 8.04 kde remix...installed freeflash for firefox 2.0....how do i get java to work with firefox 2.0
<sam_delta> Lenaud01 my bad , its system>administrator>hardware drivers
<belarm> RyanPrior, rename 's/$/.pdf/' *
<Lenaud01> nothing listed sam_delta
<goibhniu> lastelement0: are you testing through the laptop speakers?
<lastelement0> goibhniu, its with any audio output device including laptop speakers
<RyanPrior> belarm: Perfect, I'll have to read the man page on rename.
<lastelement0> i only recieve audio through the left side of whatever im using
<el1te> java is pretty important can someone please help
<sam_delta> Lenaud01, what exact chipdet do ou have? you can find it by typing "lspci" in the terminal and search for the "network" line
<belarm> rename is very straight-forward...if you perl expressions :-(
<Bert_2> hydrogen: indeed it sucks but what can I do about it, if I remove pulse audio and install some alsa packages, will that fix things ?
<Lenaud01> BCM4310
<sam_delta> Lenaud01 let me do a little research on that, gime a sec
<belarm> *if you know, even
<goibhniu> lastelement0: and in the mixer it looks like both sides are turned up?
<Lenaud01> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev01)
 * belarm runs off to try something new with his gnome problem
<lastelement0> goibhniu: yes both sides are locked with one another.
<trollboy> so if I've an unmounted drive, how can I view its location and size?
<RyanPrior> trollboy: Does df work?
<goibhniu> lastelement0: it might be worth having a look with alsamixer from the terminal .. and hitting e a few times
<RyanPrior> trollboy: If a drive is unmounted, it does not have a location, by the way.
<Squallleo> hola
<trollboy> ryanakca, unmounted
<el1te> someone please help me with java
<RyanPrior> Hola Squallleo, habla ud. engléis?
<trollboy> RyanPrior, what about /dev/sda1 for example
<lastelement0> goibhniu: what exactly would i type in?
<trollboy> that's what I'm wanting
<Squallleo> un poco
<RyanPrior> !es | Squallleo
<ubottu> Squallleo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Arrick> hey all, is this a typical directory found in a base install of ubuntu-desktop ?  /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic os is that specific to virtualbox?
<BuSyAnToS> hello i have a problem..ubuntu 7.10 server on a hp server...at boot networking doesn't start can anyone help me please?
<roachy> hello folks
<j1solutions> hello all
<trollboy> !de | trollboy
<Squallleo> ok thank
<zpzzlz> hi
<goibhniu> lastelement0: `alsamixer` will fire up a mixer .. then you can move left and right with the direction keys .. turn them all up and try e to turn up the right channel of each
<trollboy> RyanPrior?
<sam_delta>  Lenaud01 when you installed bcm43xx-fwcutter, does it asked to download ny firmware?
<RyanPrior> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lenaud01> yes
<Lenaud01> I told it yes
<trollboy> yeah i was just checking it out, but how do I see connected, but unmounted partitions
<lastelement0> goibhniu: still nothing when i get left side to 0 and right to 100
<goibhniu> el1te: there are a few different versions of java you could try, I forget the command to select them though :/
<el1te> goibhniu i think im in the middle of installing jave 5 jre but i have a problem
<sam_delta>  Lenaud01  if it dosnt work, my advice would be to go to ndiswrapper, ask someone here for help on how to use ndiswrapper, or search for a good 8.04 ndiswrapper tutorial on the forums.   i would help you, but i gotta go now
<el1te> when i hit show details i see a license agreement that i cant say yes too
<Lenaud01> k ty
<jaffarkelshac> occasionaly i would click on a link on webpage and ubuntu logs off, i log back on and the link is fine
<Bert_2> hi, does anybody know how to get rid of pulseaudio and get the audio things like gutsy was ?
<el1te> how do i enter that show details window to say yes to agreement
<el1te> anyone know what i mean?
<maw_> are there tools to manage multiple ubuntu servers at once?
<RyanPrior> I do not, el1te
<el1te> i think its in the auto notifier letting me know i have an infinished install of java
<RyanPrior> maw_: Landscape is a service provided by Canonical for managing many Ubuntu servers. From all I've heard, it's a really excellent tool.
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all, i have a dell inspiron e1505 laptop and running hardy.  i am only getting audio output from one side. it doesn't matter what output i use. any suggestions?
<maw_> ah
<el1te> when i open the auto notifier and tell it to dload
<plik> maw_: don't know about ubuntu specifially, but check out cfengine
<maw_> RyanPrior: anything free?
<Bert_2> lastelement0: have you checked alsamixer ?
<maw_> plik: thanks I will
<el1te> it wants me to agree and i cant get in that agreement window to say ok
<lastelement0> Bert_2: yes
<RyanPrior> maw_: There are lots of frameworks for Linux sysadmins, but Landscape is the only one particularly suited to Ubuntu and supported by Canonical.
<Bert_2> lastelement0: you're sure that both speakers work, have you already tried a headphone ?
<dbrewer_rjr> my gutsy server died today. It is a doorstop at my office, back from the server farm. is there an ibm compatable serveraid driver?
<dieck_> Leo you still here, this is sam delta
<el1te> it keeps wanting to continue that java jre install but it cant
<maw_> RyanPrior: thanks for the tip
<el1te> cause i cant agree to the license agreement
<el1te> how do i agree
<Lenaud01> restarted after the sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter and wireless light still orange which means not working and iwconfig sayed no wiress cards its a built in broadcom
<lastelement0> Bert_2: thats the thing, no matter what i use i only get audio from the left side.
<maw_> RyanPrior: I am a windiows admin breaking into the linux worl (about 2 years experience now) and I need to learn how to manage the linux systems in a smarter way
<maw_> *world
<Bert_2> lastelement0: have you already tried switching between mono and stereo in alsamixer ?
<unicum> how long do 200 GiB usually take to be rewritten with random values?
<sd_> maw_: just give up
<maw_> hehe
<goibhniu> el1te: have you tried tab and enter?
<sd_> maw_: if you haven't figured out in 2 yrs
<JPC> I am having ttrouble loading ubuntu it goes to file checking goes through number 731 then has trouble connecting CD then repeats.
<issa> Guys, is there a way after upgrading to 8.04 to return to 7.10 without reinstalling the whole system?
<lastelement0> Bert_2: how would i do that i don't think im aware of how one would switch that
<cq> after changing corg.conf, what do I need to do to use it? is there a restart in /etc/init.d, or do I need to log out or even reboot to get it to reread it?
<maw_> sd_: I haven't looked. Only had about 4 systems to manage
<cq> issa- no
<Bert_2> lastelement0: give me 2 min. I'll check it
<maw_> and they just run...
<daftykins> doubt it issa
<dbrewer_rjr> issa: why the retro grade?
<lastelement0> Bert_2: thank you
<RyanPrior> sd_: Trolling not needed. :-)
<lowerr> I can't get my head around these kinds of masks: 1.2.3.4/24 where 1-4 and 24 could be any value. How do I match IPs in the ranges 0.0.0.0-255.255.255.255 and 1.2.3.0-1.2.3.255?
<cq> it's hard enough getting an upgrade path stable, getting downgrade stable is tough and a lot of work
<sd_> maw_: that's awful :/ you need to solve actual problems ...
<goibhniu> lastelement0: Bert_2 I had a look on http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Inspiron_E1505#Intel_82801G_.28ICH7_Family.29_HD_Audio_Controller and it doesn't mention any problems with that sound card :/
<AstralliS> I have problem with compiz, when effects are turned on, my title bar is messed, I cannot see it, can anyone help me?
<lastelement0> goibhniu: funny thing is that is was working a day or two ago
<gluefairy> cq: you need to restart x
<Bert_2> lastelement0: if you open alsamixer (you know, open a terminal and typ alsamixer) go to the right and there you find an option "mono", press M to make it active and then check
<cq> gluefairy: how? logging out probably isn't enough, is it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> AstralliS: alt+f2 and run emerald
<sd_> maw_: but if you start with shell scripting/eficient shell usage (including cluster commands) it pretty much surpasses anything windows could offer
<Bert_2> lastelement0: also, the gentoo wiki is not a reference for ubuntu
<issa> <dbrewer_rjr> Cuz I installed the system before and had problems getting my system freezed right after loggin in and firing two applications at a time! I had to reinstall 7.10 again. But it was during the testing of the beta system, but I dont know if it will work now, and I already have a lot to reinstall if anything happened, and I don't want that!
<AstralliS> emerald is already started
<lordchavez83> Hi all
<gluefairy> cq It probably is. But if not, cntrl alt backspace kills the xserver. The command startx should bring it back up again.
<Bert_2> lastelement0: are you okey ?
<lastelement0> bert_2: weird, when i press M it bounces between the left and right, so they both work
<AstralliS> am I supposed to kill xserver?
<lastelement0> bert_2: they just aren't working together
<microwaver> anyone wnt to help me with my brighness control? it isn't working at all
<eth01> if we had physical access.
<etheredge> why wont it let me copy more then 4gbs at a time?
<Bert_2> lastelement0: are you on the mono option or on another one ?
<eth01> (which we don't)
<lordchavez83> any1 in here who can help me with an Geforce5200go and Xserver?
<el1te> when apt-get tries to install java...it wants me to agree to it in the "SHOW DETAILS" window
<lastelement0> im not fully sure if i am or not
<el1te> how do i enter that window to agree to it
<etheredge> does anyone know how i can copy more then 4g at a time?
<Flannel> el1te: Open it up by clicking the little arrow next to it
<AstralliS> here's what I get when I type emerald in console: Checking for Xgl: present.
<AstralliS> Checking for nVidia: not present.
<AstralliS> Checking for Xgl: present.
<AstralliS> Enabling Xgl with nVidia drivers...
<AstralliS> Starting emerald
<FloodBot2> AstralliS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AstralliS> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<lastelement0> ﻿bert_2: under the master volume bar i have 0 and M
<el1te> Flannel the show details windows button?
<fdr> hello! what is the easiest way to check the version of ubuntu that is installed on a machine to which I only have access through ssh? Thanks :)
<goibhniu> etheredge: are you copying to an ntfs (windows) filesystem?
<Jburrke> Could Amarok have something to do with my CS:S failing?
<etheredge> well yes i am to an external hd
<Flannel> el1te: In the little window that comes up and shows you the installation progress
<microwaver> anyone wnt to help me with my brighness control? it isn't working at all  the directory /acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness doesn't exist
<lastelement0> ﻿bert_2: when i press M they switch and in turn the audio comes out of either the right or left but not both
<daif> Is there any tool like FileMon (http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896642.aspx)
<tech0007> fdr: lsb_release -a
<goibhniu> etheredge: it doesn't support files greater than 4GB
<dbrewer_rjr> my gutsy server died today. It is a doorstop at my office, back from the server farm. is there an ibm compatable serveraid driver?
<Jburrke> microwaver: Does your computer have fn buttons? Mine wasnt working as well and my fn buttons made it work fine
<Bert_2> lastelement0: that's very very strange, I need to check some stuff to give you an answer, give me 5 min. okey ?
<MatBoy> does someone know a webbased backup client for on a desktop that can connect to a backup server using whatever and upload data ?
<lastelement0> ﻿bert_2: sure thing
<etheredge> do you know which filesysystem would?
<fdr> tech0007, thanks
<el1te> Flannel i dont see a popup window but let me look again
<Flannel> el1te: How are you installing this?
<tech0007> fdr: np
<microwaver> Jburrke, fn buttons aren't working either
<etheredge> goibhniu, do you know which would?
<el1te> through adept update
<Jburrke> microwaver, Dunno what to say then, sorry =/
<broonsparrow> hi. how do i make my usb wireless dongle work???
<lordchavez83> any1 in here who can help me with an Geforce5200go and Xserver, i recently got a black screen after loading ?
<factotum> anyone have bad experiences when doing a dist-upgrade instead of a reinstall?
<el1te> the little auto notification is letting me know i have an unfinished install of java
<goibhniu> etheredge: does windows need to be able to read it?
<etheredge> well my ps3 does
<el1te> i couldnt figure it out how to install so every tine i boot it tells me
<etheredge> i would like if windows could read it as well
<Flannel> el1te: Adept may be a little different in the layout.  #kubuntu could tell you more concretely.  Or you can just do this via the command line,
<etheredge> but its not a req atm
<etheredge> goibhniu, my ps3 but i would like windows to if possible
<SinnerG> I apt-get upgrade'd and now apache wont boot :(
<Bert_2> lastelement0: you can toggle a channel with , and . or with < and >
<djhash_> !pastebin | AstralliS
<ubottu> AstralliS: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> SinnerG: What errors does it give?
<el1te> i can see the license agreement i just cant enter that window so it can take a keyboard command
<SinnerG> none
<SinnerG> thats the sad part
<goibhniu> etheredge: I don't know what filesystems a ps3 can handle .. I think that the kernel needs to support it .. I really don't know much about windows filesystems sorry :(
<Flannel> el1te: You should ask in #kubuntu, I don't know.
<el1te> ok thanks
<tech0007> el1te: use alt-tab
<Bert_2> lastelement0: did it work ?
<etheredge> heh well is there a filesystem with linux that i could use to xfer it?
<lastelement0> ﻿bert_2: thank you very much that did the trick
<AstralliS> ok, here's pastebin link http://paste.ubuntu.com/12527/
<microwaver> anyone wnt to help me with my brighness control? it isn't working at all  the directory /acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness doesn't exist.
<goibhniu> etheredge: any one you like
<etheredge> goibhniu, well i will play with it later thanky :)
<ldiamond> I need a good music player, Rhythmbox is really bad. any suggestions?
<AstralliS> amarok
<lastelement0> ldiamond: i use amarok
<Bert_2> lastelement0: great, now sorry that it had to be done in such an unfriendly way, ubuntu is all about an easy user-experience so we try to minimise the need for this "command line" stuff
<ldiamond> ill give it a shot
<lastelement0> ﻿bert_2: its alright i have no problem with the command line, just was unaware of that particular command
<ldiamond> 122MB for amarok
<ldiamond> wow
<broonsparrow> hi. how do i make my usb wireless dongle work, it's a d-link one. would i need a driver? where could i get one?
<lastelement0> ﻿bert_2: i had a feeling it was something silly once i found out both sides worked
<Bert_2> lastelement0: well, I was too, I just did man alsamixer and it was in there somewhere ;) :p
<daftykins> hahaha, that's always the most hilarious question relating to Linux
<lastelement0> ﻿bert_2: im just impatient haha
<daftykins> "USB" "wireless" and "driver" in the same sentence
<lordchavez83> any1 in here who can help me with an Geforce5200go and Xserver, i recently got a black screen after loading ?
<icewaterman> can i migrate from kubuntu to ubuntu by removing kubuntu-desktop and install ubuntu-desktop?
<goibhniu> lastelement0: how did you fix it?
<icewaterman> installing that is
<daftykins> flashing cursor lordchavez83 ?
<daftykins> login prompt after pressing ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<Bert_2> goibhniu: I told lastelement0 to use the . and, to togle both channels on (I read the man)
<lordchavez83> no
<goibhniu> Bert_2: ah brilliant .. thanks
<AstralliS> I have the same problem lordchavez83, but after some time system is loading
<Bert_2> goibhniu: np ;)
<xFlipx> yay I fixed my problem!!
<AstralliS> one for a million :)
<lordchavez83> the thing is without the hardware accleration the system is working laggy but it works! But after isntalliong nvidia-glx-new
<lordchavez83> the Screen stays black after x was started
<tech0007> icewaterman: do u want to totally remove kubuntu or you want two desktops: kde and gnome?
<xFlipx> be back on ubuntu!
<daftykins> so nvidia-glx-new went on, you rebooted to use it, and X no longer starts?
<legend2440> icewaterman: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Radit> how do i change the startup sound in ubuntu?
<lordchavez83> the system freezes
<daftykins> ooo
<AstralliS> is there chance to have both desktops?
<goibhniu> lordchavez83: do you need the legacy nvidia driver perhaps? is it an nvidia 5200?
<Omid> hi! why I see "BusyBox......." when I start ubuntu?
<SinnerG> ah found it I think
<lordchavez83> an 5200go ( notebook)
<Radit> ﻿how do i change the startup sound in ubuntu?
<AstralliS> <goibhniu> lordchavez83: do you need the legacy nvidia driver perhaps? is it an nvidia 5200 >> some help for 6200 ?
<lordchavez83> i also got the problem with my 7600gt at my normal workstation
<Radit> ﻿how do i change the startup sound in ubuntu? -not the login sound
<ovidiu> hi
<ovidiu> I have 2 problems
<lordchavez83> i followed most of the instructions on the official support board of ubuntu,... but doesnt worked
<ovidiu> 1. In GDM, when I insert my username and password and I press Enter
<ovidiu> the X server restarts
<goibhniu> lordchavez83: AstralliS as far as I know the cut off for the legacy driver is around the 5xxx .. but you'd want to check
<Radit> ﻿how do i change the startup sound in ubuntu? -not the login sound
<goibhniu> AstralliS: you should be using the new one
<ovidiu> when I insert again the username and password for the second time, after restart
<AstralliS> new one?
<Omid> why I see that windows is alike a command line and show "BosyBox Version 1......"? why it happen and don't go to ubuntu GUI
<ovidiu> the X server doesn't crash no more
<lordchavez83> i belive that the xorg.conf is not what it has to be
<goibhniu> AstralliS: nvidia-glx-new
<ovidiu> what is the problem?
<AstralliS> ok
<lordchavez83> no it doesntwork gobhniu
<Radit> ﻿how do i change the startup sound in ubuntu? -not the login sound
<gluefairy> !repeat > Radit
<ovidiu> Radit: what do you mean?
<AstralliS> I have already new version
<Omid> I cannot enter ubunu, I see only a commandline when I boot ubuntu
<goibhniu> AstralliS: lordchavez83 have you looked at the log in Xorg.0.log.old ?
<AstralliS> but again, nothing's changed/
<ovidiu> Radit: the only sound in Ubuntu is the login sound
<sjgibbs80> hello all
<lordchavez83> hold on
<MrBill> My update manager is showing me an update for 'libtotem-plparser10' but it's greyed out and I am unable to select to apply it, why might that be happening?
<AaronH> hi sjgibbs80
<tech0007> Omid: did u install the server version?
<Radit> ovidiu: you know.. where there is a short drum before loging in?
<Omid> no, desktop verion
<sjgibbs80> hi AaronH
<Galoula> Hello, Im french, And I a little bug with my mouse, she's VERY SLOW, where I can configure it ?
<amirouche> Radit: the song ?
<amirouche> Galoula: in the configuration part
<amirouche> Galoula: dans la partie configuration
<cypha> can someone help me with dual-view please??
<zipito> can someone help me with ext3 fs
<tech0007> Omid: what did u do before it happend?
<cypha> it's been 1 day, and i still have no dual-view
<Radit> amirouche: no not the gnome login song, the startup sound?
<cypha> i even had to reinstall ubuntu completely
<zipito> when I try to mount ext3 partition I see such message in the log
<zipito> May 16 21:50:43 10ka kernel: [42955545.060000] ext3: No journal on filesystem on hdb1
<ovidiu> you can search youtube movies woth totem?
<amirouche> Galoula: normal comme sous windows en fait
<zipito> is it fixable ??
<lordchavez83> mom the thing what i want ubuntu to is to activate the hardware accleration for my 5200
<ovidiu> I can do this anymore...
<amirouche> Radit:  you look for the startup song ?
<goibhniu> AstralliS: sorry .. can you describe you're situation again for me? you have a 6200 and have installed nvidia-glx-new and now Xorg won't start .. is that it?
<ovidiu> I can't do this anymore
<daftykins> cypha are you trying to get a dual-screen setup going with 8.04?
<tech0007> zipito: hdb may not be ext3
<cypha> yes
<daftykins> nvidia gfx?
<lordchavez83> goibhniu an i query u?
<cypha> nvidia
<tech0007> zipito: what filesystem is it?
<Galoula> amirouche -> Dans windows par defaut elle marche bien, dans mon Debian il me faut 10 touchpad comple pour aller d'un bors à l'autre et dans Debian je n'est que l'acceleration ...
<MrPeepers310> hey whats the command to open a file to adobe photoshop under wine?
<goibhniu> lordchavez83: sure
<daftykins> which card, and are both screens on DVI?
<AstralliS> hmmm, goibhniu, mainly I have problems with compiz
<zipito>  tech0007 ext3
<zipito> so fsck tells
<Flannel> !fr | Galoula
<ubottu> Galoula: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<cypha> it's an onboard nvidia 6800 i believe
<_cheerios> can't get ubuntu installed with samsung sh-s203+samsung f1 750. any suggestions on how to get the sata stuff recognized?
<daftykins> is it a laptop then?
<cypha> laptop
<cypha> yes
<goibhniu> AstralliS: ahh .. the window border thing .. have you installed fusion-icon? it might help
<AstralliS> I gave ubuntu pastebin link above
<cypha> i have the monitor plugged in analog
<Radit> amirouche: i want to change the startup song, how do i do this? but not the login sound; i could change the login sound by going to: preferences -> sounds
<MrPeepers310> hey whats the command to open a file to adobe photoshop under wine?
<sjgibbs80> All: I have recently taken an old Mandrake machine out of mothballs - unused for years - for use as a development server. Ubuntu installs, but when I reboot the old Mandrake loader comes up. I'd like to completely clear down the disks (there are two) and start afresh with whatever loader Ubuntu uses but none of the obvious options in the install screens (Install GRUB, install LILO etc) work.
<daftykins> ah ok so one screen is built-in, the other is a VGA d-sub external?
<cypha> yes
<wols_> cypha: there are no 6800 nvidia onboard chips
<cypha> not sure what d-sub is
<wols_> simply don't exist
<AstralliS> no, goibhiniu, how I can do that?
<daftykins> d-sub is the name of connector
<daftykins> 15 pin condensed d-sub = vga
<AaronH> MrPeepers310, just open Adobe then do file>open
<cypha> does ubuntu have "system information" where it can tell me what card i have?
<tech0007> zipito: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<Radit> ﻿﻿how do i change the startup sound in ubuntu? -not the login sound
<wols_> cypha: lspci
<Flannel> Radit: In Login Screen setup, under accessibility
<daftykins> install the OS, allow it to install nvidia-glx-new if prompted, then install "nvidia-settings" and using a terminal run "sudo nvidia-settings" ?
<goibhniu> AstralliS: `apt-get install fusion-icon`  I think
<daftykins> you done all that?
<cypha> lspci didn't tell me what nvidia card i had
<MrPeepers310> AaronH: but if i wanted to click on an image and have it open in photoshop how do i do that?
<cypha> but it said nvidia like 15 times
<wols_> cypha: BS
<genii> Radit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566824
<AaronH> cypha, "lshw" gives you the best system info
<daftykins> be right back
<zipito> tech0007: dev/hdb1   *           1        5079    38397208+  83  Linux
<daftykins> actually i'll be a while
<wols_> cypha: lspci |grep -i VGA
<ovidiu> In GDM, when I insert my username and password and I press Enter the X server restart, but only for the first time when
<ovidiu> I boot
<AstralliS> <goibhniu> AstralliS: `apt-get install fusion-icon`  I think >> is it needed to be logged as root?
<Flannel> AstralliS: put sudo in front of it
<ovidiu> if I try again, it log in succesful
<Radit> Flannel: Thanks :-)
<goibhniu> AstralliS: sorry .. what Flannel said :D
<goibhniu> AstralliS: or use synaptic
<Galoula> What is the config file for modifiy the SPEED of my mouse and not the mouse acceleration please ?
<cypha> lshw didn't give me the model of my nvidia either
<legend2440> Radit: i think the sound your talking about is /usr/share/sounds/question.wav?
<zipito> tech0007: tune2fs -j /dev/hdb1 ??
<frieze> is there any reason that I would have trouble using apt-get to install dhcpd on 8.04 server?
<tech0007> zipito: yes
<AstralliS> goibhiniu, this is what I got: Couldn't find package fusion-ico
<tech0007> zipito: that's what i'm about to suggest
<rohan> qt was upgraded to version 4.4 in the backports?
<AstralliS> and I can't find that package via Synaptic
<MrPeepers310> rohan: yes it finally was!
<crdlb> cypha: what exactly does 'lspci | grep -i vga' say? Does it say something about an unknown device?
<lordchavez83> goibhniu: wrote u sth. about my problem,.. i am out for a ciggarette for a short while
<rohan> MrPeepers310: aha, great :) i just wanted to confirm, because packages.ubuntu.com isn't helping
<Flannel> frieze: nope, apt-get is straight forward
<cypha> OH!
<cypha> crdlb, that worked!
<cypha> it's geforce 6150 Go
<zipito> tech0007: now I can see only lost+found catalog there :(
<MrPeepers310> rohan: im not gonna lie i was thuroughly excited when i saw it
<Ntsunda> I'm a complete newbie and am struggling with installing 8.04
<Flannel> frieze: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/dhcp.html
<Omid> I cannot enter ubunu, I see only a commandline when I boot ubuntu
<Omid> I cannot enter ubunu, I see only a commandline when I boot ubuntu
<Flannel> !repeat | Omid
<ubottu> Omid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Omid> why I see that windows is alike a command line and show "BosyBox Version 1......"? why it happen and don't go to ubuntu GUI
<Flannel> Omid: How did you install ubuntu?
<tech0007> zipito: -j only adds a journal
<rohan> MrPeepers310: yep, it rocks! i want to learn Qt, and having the latest version in ubuntu is absolutely super
<BuSyAnToS> hello i have a problem..ubuntu 7.10 server on a hp server...at boot networking doesn't start can anyone help me please?
<rohan> Omid: any errors?
<frieze> Flannel: Ah, thanks. wsa looking for the wrong package
<Omid> Install Inside windows
<Ntsunda> I can't see my HDD and so have no partitions etc
<zipito> tech0007: before I've been recovering FS using fsck
<Flannel> Omid: So, wubi you mean?
<rohan> Omid: oh, you used wubi?
<MrPeepers310> rohan: i need it to build the next version of gwenview
<rohan> MrPeepers310: ah, ok
<zipito> tech0007: is there automated recovery from the lost+found ??
<Omid> Ubuntu 8.02
<Tyler> Any storage Guru's out there? Every time I format my secondary (IDE) hard drive I works until I reboot, then giving me 'bad superblock' errors in Gparted
<ermac0> #help
<lordchavez83> goibhniu: got now some msgs from me?
<Omid> no, I see that windows "BusyBox Verion 1........."
<Tyler> Nt sunda: what do you mean?
<goibhniu> lordchavez83: nope .. are you registered?
<Flannel> Omid: does it give you errors above that?  or is that all you see?
<lordchavez83> how to?
<PacalNord> Hello ALL.  Has anyone else noticed that 8.04 gnome-clock has lost the 'unix time' and 'Internet time' display options.
<tech0007> zipito: not sure, but you can check file recovery sw from repo ie e2undel, recover, etc
<erUSUL> Tyler: the disk is dieing ?
<Omid> it's that windows I see
<Flannel> Omid: Windows?
<Ntsunda> When i get to step 4 "prepare partitions" I have no partitions, no devices
<goibhniu> lordchavez83: /msg NickServ help
<Omid> no! window!
<lordchavez83> thx
<Ntsunda> All the buttons are greyed out and I can go no further
<AstralliS> goibhniu: may I ask you on private about this?
<Tyler> erUSUL: I hope not. I don't understand it. I've formated it in everything from ext2 to rieser, no luck
<goibhniu> AstralliS: sure
<Omid> black screen alike Microsoft DOS!
<eri3> hello, can somebody help me with my grub screen or tell me where i should go for help?
<Flannel> !ask | eri3
<ubottu> eri3: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Tyler> eri3: what do you want to do with your grub screen?
<Flannel> Omid: right, this is inside of a window? or not?  You've already installed, correct?
<AstralliS> goibhniu: just to register
<tech0007> Omid: can u paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log using pastebin
<erUSUL> Tyler: well maybe you need to pass fsck -c to check for badblocks? also take a look at smartctl to see if it reports errors
<Odpey> i hope someone can help me... i just accidentally deleted the taskbar / taskmanager from my panel... how do i get it back
<Omid> no, after ubuntu boot time progress I see that
<RyanPrior> Odpey: right-click the panel, choose "Add to panel..." and add the task manager applet.
<RyanPrior> Odpey: 3-click process. :-)
<eri3> my grub screen stopped working, and that was ok for a while, but now I can't get into windows or ubuntu.  does anybody know what to do?
<britton> hello, I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 LTS but I had a second HDD with an incomplete Windows XP install and now XP shows up as a grub entry.  How can I reformat the second HDD and get the XP option off of the grub screen?  I downloaded Gparted already
<Odpey> i don't have the option 'Add to panel'
<Flannel> Omid: Alright, try booting to windows, then shutting down completely, then rebooting into Ubuntu.  Soemtimes that happens if you have an unclean shutdown
<Odpey> i just installed kubuntu 8.04 with the kde 4 desktop
<Tyler> erUSUL: will do. thanks for the pointers. BTW it doesn't show up at boot either, I have to use Gparted to pick it up. I don't know if that tells you anything
<RyanPrior> Odpey: You're in the wrong channel then. Please ask in #kubuntu
<Odpey> thanks :) RyanPrior
<genii> Odpey: Actually #kubuntu or #kubuntu-kde4
<sjgibbs80> Guys I'd like to wipe my mbr and OS loaders and have a fresh clean 8.04 ubuntu server. How do I do that?
<Omid> I did try that way, but it does not fix
<ChaosTheory_> Can anyone walk me through a Slackware-Ubuntu dual-boot installation? =P
<Flannel> sjgibbs80: Just pop the disk in and install, reformat the entire harddrive
<wakka-wakka> alright, hd is wiped out if anyone was on here an hour ago.
<RyanPrior> sjgibbs80: A strong magnet would work. Otherwise you could try reformatting the drive.
<gluefairy> eri3: What you mean it stopped working? Grub doesn't load or it loads and gives you a funny screen?
<wakka-wakka> how do i go about uninstalling firefox beta
<Flannel> britton: repartitioning is easy, fire up gparted and delete it.  As for changing the GRUB menu, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and delete the windows stuff at the very bottom
<mibu666> Bonsoir à tous
<Tyler> wakka-wakka: Use synaptic
<Pici> !fr | mibu666
<ubottu> mibu666: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<sjgibbs80> Flannel: How do I "reformat the entire drive?" - I used the partitioner step and it left an old loader behind
<redwhitewaldo> how do i figure out my network device's name (it's not eth0)? thanks
<AaronH> britton, you just have to use gparted to wipe out the windows hdd and then edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst to get rid of the windows option at boot
<tech0007> sjgibbs80: pick 'guided'
<anabolix> anyone know how to fix my login screen? its way bigger than my monitor, making the box where i enter my password at the bottom right, instead of being center screen.
<Flannel> sjgibbs80: During the installation, just tell it to use the entire drive, or go manually and delete all the partitions, then create new ones, etc
<Tyler> redwhitewaldo: System>Network Tools
<eri3> gluefairy: iit just stopped loading and automatically went to windows.  it did that before because i had set windows as the first startup option so it automatically picked it, but then the screen stopped loading altogether... it didn't matter to me because my mom was using the computer and she hates ubuntu, so i didn't really care.  but now even windows won't load up.  i'm just assuming that if i can find a way to get to the grub screen 
<RyanPrior> anabolix: I've heard that complaint like 3 times now, still not sure what causes it.
<redwhitewaldo> Tyler: is it "lo"?
<sjgibbs80> tech0007 & Flannel: I think I've tried that from the manual option. I'll try the guided options. brb
<Tyler> redwhitewaldo: You're asking a process of elimation question. Try it
<redwhitewaldo> Tyler: I see eth0, but when i do a command "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" it says "unknown interface"
<anabolix> ryanprior: yea its been that way for a while.... but it wasnt that way when i installed ubuntu... its after i got new login screens and used them
<Tyler> redwhitewaldo: Sounds like you're missing drivers
<britton> thanks Flannel AaronH rebooting to ck for grub errors
<gluefairy> eri3: Can you paste your menu.lst?
<redwhitewaldo> Tyler: but my wired internet is working just fine
<RyanPrior> anabolix: Perhaps you should read the documentation on the gdm login screen and then things will make sense.
<tech0007> redwhitewaldo: type ifconfig
<anabolix> ryanprior: tbh, i think i might have followed an instruction on how to use the login screen i just got, and might have altered a config file
<icewaterman> tech0007: want to remove kde desktop (keep some kde apps though)
<Omid> how I can scape that window?
<anabolix> ryanprior: but it was a long time ago, and forgot what exactly i might have done....
<Omid> why I see that?
<redwhitewaldo> tech0007: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12532/
<tech0007> icewaterman: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<eri3> gluefairy: i can't get the computer to load at all.  it tries loading into windows but i get to some options like 'start in safe mode' or  'start last known working configuration,' but none of those work
<RyanPrior> anabolix: Like I said, if you understood the system, you might be able to look at the necessary configuration files and so on and just make sense of it.
<gluefairy> eri3: Do you have any live cds?
<anabolix> ryanprior: if im not mistaken i had to add a variable value at an end of a config file... something like vga=xxx      ...... xxx=being any 3 numbers
<tech0007> redwhitewaldo: you r using eth0, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart instead
<anabolix> ryanprior: thanks
<Tyler> anabolix: sudo nano /etc/usplash.conf
<Tyler> anabolix: check your resolution in this
<gluefairy> eri3: The ubuntu installation cd for example, which you could boot from.
<eri3> gluefairy: i'm sorry but i'm not sure what that is... is that the same thing you use to install ubuntu in the first place?  if so, no, i think i lost it, but i could make a new one
<redwhitewaldo> tech0007: Usage: /etc/init.d/networking {start|stop|restart|force-reload}
<eri3> gluefairy: i could make a new one... what then?
<Tyler> redwhitewaldo: are you trying to figure out your ip address or configure your wireless?
<redwhitewaldo> tech0007: i'm trying to set up opendns (cf https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu#step2)
<tech0007> redwhitewaldo: right
<pavelbor> hello all, how to connett to samba share, located in same home network (Dreambox sat reciever, running Linux) ? Windows PC can see and connect to Samba, but cannot from Ubuntu 8.04
<anabolix> tyler: # Usplash configuration file
<anabolix> xres=1280
<anabolix> yres=1024
<Tyler> anabolix: ok is that the resolution you ususally run at?
<redwhitewaldo> Tyler: tech0007: i'm down to the last step on that opendns.com page. Command "$ sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 " wont't work for me.
<Tyler> anabolix: there is another file to configure your loggin and I'm trying to remember it
<gluefairy> eri3: you will need to boot the computer to fix anything (unless you could steal the hardrive), so yeah, you will need to make another installation cd.
<gate_jo> hi i have a problem how to launch automatically flash player in my firefox browser
<hotmonkeyluv> is there a way that I can install something with "sudo apt-get install conky --enable-xmms2" (this doesn't work) Can you pass arguments to aptitude when installing packages?
<gate_jo> ?
<anabolix> tyler: 1024768
<icewaterman> tech0007: hm, i think i should go for a new i386 install (currently it is amd64) since there is no easy way to get a working 32-bit installation via chroot and then boot it, i guess i am with installing it all over again
<Tyler> redwhitewaldo: try eth1 then
<anabolix> tyler: 1024x768
<Tyler> anabolix: change it to that then
<anabolix> tyler: your telling me to edit the config file? or change the res, from the options
<marcules> Hey Guys :)
<Pici> hotmonkeyluv: No, apt pulls down binary packages, not sources.  You *may* be able to do that if you apt-get source conky and compile it yourself though
<tech0007> redwhitewaldo: you can skip the last step i think, try it
<Tyler> anabolix: edit the config file to the resolution that you usually run on your desktop
<hotmonkeyluv> Pici: I tried that, but it won't go through the make process
<redwhitewaldo> tech0007: ok.
<redwhitewaldo> thanks!
<askand> What could be the reason for ubuntu lagging on a laptop  with 512 mb ram and 1,8 ghz?
<Pici> hotmonkeyluv: You'll need to do apt-get build-dep conky first
<Omid> nobody could not help me?
<Tyler> akand: the Gnome DE
<microwaver> anyone wnt to help me with my brighness control? it isn't working at all  the directory /acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness doesn't exist.
<hotmonkeyluv> Pici: oh..
<grendal_prime> im looking to get  a dell laptop..it needs to be a latitude..i hear the dell latitude d630s are the bomb..anyone running one and how well are they dealling with the hardware?
<tech0007> Omid: what's wrong?
<gluefairy> eri3: after making a new one, you should boot into it, mount the partition ubuntu is located on and check the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tyler> grendal_prime: you need to search the forums for Dell Vostro Ubuntu guide
<wakka-wakka> how would i go about uninstalling firefox 3 beta 5 and installing one in the 2 area?
<Tyler> grendal_prime: I'm not promising anything but it may work
<hotmonkeyluv> Pici: Wow, that seems like a really useful command, I wonder why I never heard about it
<Omid> black screen alike Microsoft DOS! first word:  "BusyBox Verion 1...." Ubunu 8.02 Desktop
<hotmonkeyluv> askand: perhaps a bad gfx card driver?
<Omid> I see that after Boot time progress
<Pici> hotmonkeyluv: that grabs the build (compile) dependencies for packages, useful if you want to compile your own versions of stuff already in the repos.
<Tyler> wakka-wakka: don't uninstall firefox 3b just install ff 2 to run along with it
<hotmonkeyluv> Pici: hrm, I still get the same errors
<wakka-wakka> Tyler: why do you say that
<hotmonkeyluv> Pici: do I need to ./configure it with those installed first?
<Pici> hotmonkeyluv: yes.
<mephistofun> what is name of the package containing the complete kernel sources for hardy
<Tyler> wakka-wakka: because ff3b will eventually turn into ff3 release cantitade
<hotmonkeyluv> Pici: does it hurt/matter if I do ./configure and then do it again?
<wakka-wakka> Tyler: maybe you could answer this.. is there a way, that when i press the down button on the address bar, it will show what i went to, not what's in my bookmarks (or whatever it shows)
<Tyler> mephistofun:You can find it in Synaptic. Search for kernel
<Pici> hotmonkeyluv: nope, you can ./configure all you want
<Daisuke_Laptop> wakka-wakka: it shows both.
<MrBill> My update manager is showing me an update for 'libtotem-plparser10' but it's greyed out and I am unable to select to apply it, why might that be happening?
<rinaldi_> Hi, im trying to add Vista to  GRUB on hard drive sda1 but I get the error "Grub Error 13: "Invalid or unsupported executable format" here is my fdisk -l and menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m77213da0 any ideas?
<tech0007> mephistofun: linux-source
<hotmonkeyluv> Pici: WOOT! it's alive!
<Tyler> wakka-wakka: It's showing your bookmarks? I've never heard of/realised that
<hotmonkeyluv> thanks a bunches Pici
<Pici> hotmonkeyluv: surely
<jimbo> mephistofun, shear in the bash
<wakka-wakka> let me take a ss and show you
<wakka-wakka> if possible
<Omid> what it happen? what should I do?
<hotmonkeyluv> Pici: do you perchance know of a good conkyrc file I can use?
<Pici> hotmonkeyluv: nope! I think the conky website has some samples though
<hotmonkeyluv> yeah, they do, just wanted to find another source
<amrik> Hi I am trying to run updates via a "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" and I am getting some unmet dependency errors. Some of the packages depend on versions that are newer than that are in the hardy repositories; how can I fix this?
<anabolix> tyler: it didnt fix the problem :S
<wakka-wakka> Daisuke_Laptop: is there a way to have it just show what i went to/typed in, instead of both or description?
<Tyler> anabolis: Hold on
<Omid> nobody can not understand me?
<tech0007> Omid: do u have dual boot
<Arelis> ﻿Hey there everyone. I am looking for a good audio recording/editing program in which you may record tracks seperately then add them together and add effects to them. Also some MIDI. For Ubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> wakka-wakka: not that i know of, all i can say is to give it a chance, it's actually a lot more useful than it seems at first glance
<Tyler> anabolis: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<tech0007> Arelis: audacity
<Tyler> anabolis: then run startupmanager in terminal
<Arelis> tech0007: I meant something like garageband
<hotmonkeyluv> Firefox keeps dying on me! grrr
<amrik> what is going on with  libtotem-plparser10? it is depending on versions of libraries that are newer than those in hardy repositories
<condawg> Hey =]]   Can anyone help me out? For some reason, my sound stops working with some programs after a while. Like, I was just using Amarok to listen to music, and now Firefox won't make any noise. Why is this?
<tech0007> Arelis: jokosher?
<jeleta> hi i have a problem can anyone help me?
<Omid> yes, dual boot
<Omid> Vista and Ubunu
<DarkVampire> hello
<Cromag> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RyanPrior> !ask | jeleta
<ubottu> jeleta: please see above
<zipito> is it possible o recover mine disk from lost+found ?? I can see only that directry and depending on its size - if contains the whole disk data !!!
<tech0007> Omid: boot to Vista and run chkdsk /r, it may be an issue w/ unclean partition
<MariAngel> buenas quien me puede ayudar a configurar una tarjeta inalambrica  wi-fi
<mitch_> Hey can someone help me compile firefox 3 for my ppc?
<jeleta> i logged on and gnome had an error and it would not let me apply the themes
<tech0007> !es > MariAngel
<cdecarlo> what's a ppc?
<amrik> mitch_: are you sure there are no builds already?
<tech0007> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<DarkVampire> is there anyway of hiding MSN by pressing some keymap, like we can do in MSN PLUS! ?
<RyanPrior> condawg: Firefox and especially Flash in Firefox is having sound troubles right now, and it is is a really big mess to sort out. However, it stems from well-known bugs, and it's being worked upon as we speak.
<mitch_> amrik, i am sure. i'm really using debian. But ubuntu doesn't even have a ppc build
<condawg> RyanPrior: Thanks =] Is there any way to get it to temporarily work again without restarting? Or is a restart necessary?
<Tyler> anabolis: hows that working for you?
<anabolix> tyler: ok i just installed it and i ran it... now what?
<RyanPrior> mitch_: This is not a good channel for that question. Perhaps ask on irc.mozilla.org
<mitch_> RyanPrior, they sent me here.....
<Tyler> anabolis: lol change the settings to what they should be. What resolution are you running on your desktop?
<RyanPrior> condawg: You can install the package libflashsupport, but it is a sub-standard solution since it often causes Firefox to crash after watching multiple Flash movies with sound.
<condawg> RyanPrior: But, after it crashes and I reopen it, it can still restore my tabs, right?
<RyanPrior> condawg: I just keep a tab of pages with Flash movies that I want to watch, and then watch them all at once at some point so I don't have to keep switching.
<wakka-wakka> alright how od i go about installing firefox 2
<amrik> mitch_: to be clear what version of ubuntu are you using?
<RyanPrior> condawg: Yes, you can restore your tabs. It's annoying though. :-)
<wakka-wakka> i just dl'd it
<wakka-wakka> =D
<Ronald> RyanPrior: FF crashes after a few flash movies anyway
<condawg> RyanPrior: Alright. Cool. I'll try that out. Thanks =]
<Ronald> with or without libflashsupport
<RyanPrior> Ronald: not on my computer, without libflashsupport.
<amrik> Has anyone tried the flash 10 beta?
<cdecarlo> alright, I've got it down to two possibilities: ppc = PowerPC or ppc = Pocket PC, which one?
<Omid> ok, Thanks! I will try it
<Thanatos____> I have an IBM thinkpad, and I would like to get VGA out going. My default function key doesn't seem to do anything. I'm running hard herron. Any takers?
<Ronald> RyanPrior: FF been crashhappy on flash on linux since I known it
<Tyler> Thanatos____: Good luck and Godspeed with that one
<condawg> RyanPrior: Is there anything I have to do after installing the package? I'll try restarting firefox...
<Nishi> Ronald, thats strange, I've never had FF crash on flash on linux
<Ronald> mainly on youtube
<RyanPrior> Ronald: no surprise there. Flash is a closed blob. However, with Adobe now "supporting" Ubuntu, hopefully they will be able to manage a fix.
<Thanatos____> Tyler, is this a known difficult problem?
<Ronald> doesn't really matter
 * el_ruso says Hi to everybody
<DarkVampire> is there anyway of hiding MSN by pressing some keymap, like we can do in MSN PLUS! ?
<RyanPrior> Thanatos____: I was under the impression that Thinkpads were really well supported.
<Ronald> whole hardy feels subpar to me
<RyanPrior> !hi | el_ruso
<ubottu> el_ruso: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ronald> so its quite befitting
<RyanPrior> !offtopic | Ronald
<Ronald> :)
<ubottu> Ronald: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Tyler> Thanatos____: yes on alot of laptops
<el_ruso> troubles here with pcmcia in hardy
<Thanatos____> RyanPrior: it has been an awesome transition on this laptop, but I will need VGA-out
<condawg> RyanPrior: After a restart of FF after intstalling that package, all seems well. Thanks again =]
<RyanPrior> condawg: buen suerte!
<cegopaiva> Hi every one...
<el_ruso> ____________help with pcmcia in hardy
<Ronald> RyanPrior: you consider that offtopic? FF3 being beta with betalike support BY plugins/extentions, and FF2 being given zero priority by ubuntydevs? (bugs open regarding java pluigin since before RC1) ?
<RyanPrior> !repeat | el_ruso
<ubottu> el_ruso: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<blind> Is there a way I can get a fluxbox-like menu in gnome?
<RyanPrior> Ronald: asking for support on individual Firefox issues is on-topic, loose-cannon ranting about how unstable everything is is off-topic.
<tech0007> !patience | el_ruso
<ubottu> el_ruso: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Thanatos____> Ok, if getting VGA-out is hard, I need to know my graphics card. Does anyone know how I can find this info in gnome/hardy?
<el_ruso> Ryanprior, hi! i have a sonyericsson gc 89 wireless card but freezzes my laptop
<infidelis> anyone run lotus notes?
<RyanPrior> !anyone | infidelis
<ubottu> infidelis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RyanPrior> !wireless | el_ruso
<ubottu> el_ruso: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<el_ruso> yup Ryanprior but it didn't happen in Gutsy
<amirouche> infidelis: you are looking for a replacement ?
<infidelis> just generally wondering which notes package people have had success with, i'm too much of a newb to know what i'm doing wrong really
<infidelis> i wish :)
<legend2440> Thanatos____: in terminal type gnome-device-manager or lspci
<DarkVampire> is there anyway of hiding MSN by pressing some keymap, like we can do in MSN PLUS! ?
<jtaylor13> I have amd acer desktop and my screen rez is 800x600 and it if i enable the nivida driver it is great.but when i reboot it says input not supported.why?how can i fix?
<RyanPrior> DarkVampire: what MSN are you talking about?
<jeleta> i logged on and it gave me an error massage about gnome and when i try to apply a theme it wont work
<Gralco> how do i get programs off Application>Wine>Programs
<Thanatos____> legend2440: thanks
<DarkVampire> any cliente... i just want one cliente (or extra aplication) that can do that
<RyanPrior> Gralco: open System -> Preferences -> Main Menu and hide their launchers using the check boxes.
<olskolirc> ok guys i just upgraded to gutsy and I have everything like I want it.  So what happened to my kdmtheme where I can't load kdm themes
<olskolirc> !kdmtheme
<ubottu> To customize your !KDM theme, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu - However, see http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/kdmtheme.html for working around bug #132723 (http://tinyurl.com/2prhgc)
<infidelis> amirouche: is there a replacement that will do things beyond the standard email, calendar, etc? custom dbs?
<RyanPrior> DarkVampire: you can hide any window with Alt+F9
<el_ruso> RyanPrior: help!
<timposey> I tried to edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst but could not save it in the folder because of permissions so I saved the edited copy to my desktop and wondering if someone can tell me how to copy it back to /boot/grub/ ???
<Gralco> RyanPrior thanks
<Ace2016> Hi all
<RyanPrior> !helpme | el_ruso
<ubottu> el_ruso: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Ace2016> is there a feed reader which will sit in my tray and tell me when a new feed is available?
<tech0007> timposey: sudo
<jtaylor13>  I have amd acer desktop and my screen rez is 800x600 and it if i enable the nivida driver it is great.but when i reboot it says input not supported.why?how can i fix?
<smallfoot-> bilgebilgebilge, say im burcu :(
<soundray> timposey: 'sudo cp $HOME/Desktop/menu.lst /boot/grub/'
<smallfoot-> help bilgebilgebilge, say im burcu :(
<RyanPrior> Ace2016: If that feature wouldn't drive you absolutely insane, you aren't subscribing to enough feeds.
<RyanPrior> Ace2016: :-)
<soundray> timposey: next time you edit a system file, use 'sudo nano' or 'gksudo gedit' to open it.
<DarkVampire> hmm... that minimizes the window... I want something that hides msn like msn plus does. you know, does not let the conversation windows apear, and removes it from the bar
<Ace2016> nope just one feed
<ajitam> hi I got ex3 partition. in fstab I got /dev/hdb2  /media/disc2  ext3 defaults  0  0
<el_ruso> RyanPrior: when i insert my card in hardy, my laptop freezes!
<ajitam> but it doesn't mount it on start up
<RyanPrior> el_ruso: I understand that. However, I am not knowledgeable enough to help.
<Ace2016> does the directory /media/disc2 exist?
<el_ruso> RyanPrior: got it, no problem! ;)
<ajitam> yes
<soundray> timposey: am I making sense?
<tech0007> ajitam: add auto in /etc/fstab option
<Ace2016> oh its set not to mount on boot boot
<wakka-wakka> did anyone customize the appearance to their ubuntu?
<ajitam> tech0007:  where do I put auto in fstab
<RyanPrior> !anyone | wakka-wakka
<timposey> soundray  Thanks.. I do this so seldom that I have trouble remembering the commands!  But that's a good thing about Ubuntu
<ubottu> wakka-wakka: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jtaylor13>  I have amd acer desktop and my screen rez is 800x600 and it if i enable the nivida driver it is great.but when i reboot it says input not supported.why?how can i fix?
<tech0007> ajitam: defaults, auto
<jtaylor13>  I have amd acer desktop and my screen rez is 800x600 and it if i enable the nivida driver it is great.but when i reboot it says input not supported.why?how can i fix?
<RyanPrior> !repeat | jtaylor13
<ubottu> jtaylor13: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zChris> Is there a way to make gnome redetect the monitor in used? (DVI)
<wakka-wakka> ubottu: ﻿does anyone have a link to a good webpage which has options on ways to customize the appearance of your ubuntu?
<ubottu> wakka-wakka: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wakka-wakka> ﻿does anyone have a link to a good webpage which has options on ways to customize the appearance of your ubuntu?
<wakka-wakka> ubottu: i figured
<ubottu> Factoid i figured not found
<whabo> is there a way to intsall ubuntu without grub? or lillo? JUST using the MBR from wwindows .. as i have windows installed first on this machine? coz if i decided to remove ubuntu .. i dont want grub messing up my vista install. i dont wanna go threw reinstalling MBR for windows. any ideas?
<soundray> timposey: I recommend keeping a log of your system changes. Very useful as you can refer back to the methods you've used previously.
<RyanPrior> wakka-wakka: gnome-look.org
<Nubbie> hi i'm having a problem with nautilus-share using Hardy. When trying to add a share, i receive the following error: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share music. Error was Operation not permitted. I looked up this problem, and it was suggested i log out and log back in, i have done this several times including several reboots. halp!
<ajitam> tech0007:  can I test this so other way or I have to reboot ?
<tech0007> ajitam: reboot
<Nubbie> whabo: at the end of the installation, click the "Advanced" button, you can disable installing a bootmanager there.
<adisini> anybody can help me? i was got IP,gateway & DNS from my pcmcia modem. but why i can't connect to internet?
<shift_> hello, I am trying to install Evan's debugger but it fails when compiling with the error message ".../plugins/ELFBinaryInfo/ELF32.cpp:28: undefined reference to `BinaryInfo::BinaryInfo(QString const&)'"
<tech0007> ajitam: sorry, you need to take out defaults, just auto
<shift_> is there something I am missing?
<Ace2016> tech0007: i think defaults includes the auto option, thats why you add noauto if you do not want it to mount at boot time
<Nubbie> shift_: what is Evan's debugger?
<Nubbie> shift_: maybe you should be asking the developer of this program how to solve the problem.
<sjgibbs80> tech0007 & Flannel: I've installed using the Guided -> Entire disk option and the old mandrake loader is still starting up, then failing to load any version linux
<RyanPrior> whabo: There's always Wubi.
<tech0007> Ace2016: ok,
<Dew420> wakka-wakka: have you tried gogle?
<Ace2016> so thats why i think it might be the directory not exisitng
<Ace2016> existing*
<zChris> Is there a way to make gnome redetect the monitor in use without restarting x? (DVI)
<shift_> Nubbie, a debugger by Evan (http://www.codef00.com/projects.php#Debugger)
<shift_> Nubbie: ok =(
<zetheroo> is there a GUI for TuxOnIce?
<soundray> !themes | wakka-wakka
<ubottu> wakka-wakka: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DarkVampire> no way?
<Dew420> well I guess you could do that to soundray :P
<Nubbie> shift_: just saying... it's a problem very specific to that application, you'll probably have better luck finding a solution with the developers of that program.
<ajitam> tech0007:  no go the disc didn't mount on reboot
<shift_> Nubbie: thought maybe there might be a dev who knows qt4 and understands that error message.
<adisini> my pppd was running but i still can't connect to internet
<tech0007> ajitam: is it an external drive?
<ajitam> no
<ajitam> partition
<cq> I'm trying to compile an X11 app, and it's telling me it can't find -lXext ... all the devel libs and headers are installed, libXext.so.6 is in /usr/lib/ and if I give the compile line a -L/usr/bin it still cmoplains... any ideas?
<ajitam> I got one disc
<ajitam> en od it ex3
<ajitam> an msdos partiton
<tech0007> ajitam: what does sudo fdisk -l  tell you?
<lao_> hello...i just upgraded to to 8.04 from 6.06, and after restarting the computer the wireless connection, through which i access the internet, was broken. I tried using the network administration manager and other gui tools, to no avail. any suggestions? I really need to send off a paper to a professor...argh. I knew updating would inevitably do something.
<tech0007> ajitam: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<soundray> cq: /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 is normally a symlink. Check if the link target is present and world-readable.
<cq> no, found it, it wanted libXext.a which was in a different development package
<AstralliS_> how I can remove fusion icon?
<integrand> can you modify the language priority in SCIM?
<t2> I have an Intel_hda sound card, if I open flash, I can play sound in realplayer, this is true either way. This is true either way, what can I do?
<adisini> anybody can help me? i was got IP,gateway & DNS from my pcmcia modem. but why i can't connect to internet?
<s0d_> anyone ever use Ubuntu with an iPhone as a tethered modem?
<Nubbie> hi i'm having a problem with nautilus-share using Hardy. When trying to add a share, i receive the following error: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share music. Error was Operation not permitted. I looked up this problem, and it was suggested i log out and log back in, i have done this several times including several reboots. halp!
<Nubbie> !anyone | s0d_
<ubottu> s0d_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<t2> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dmateos> Hey all, getting this error when i try to install nonfree flash
<dmateos> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_2.2ubuntu10_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<dmateos>  unable to create `./usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2': No such file or directory
<integrand> can you modify the language priority in SCIM?
<zChris> Is there a way to make gnome redetect the monitor in use without restarting x? (DVI)
<XB23> hi guys, how can i find the hostname of a username logged into ssh?
<zChris> XB23: try auth.log in /var/log
<XB23> kk
<soundray> dmateos: does 'ls /usr/lib32' generate an error or a listing?
<t2> Whats the best way to share a sound chanell across multiple apps? I.e. alsa, oss, or pulse?
<s0d_> Is there a tutorial to make an iPhone a tethered modem?
<s0d_> I tried the ad hoc method
<Starnestommy> XB23: or try the "w" command
<dmateos> soundray: listing
<XB23> w command?
<Guest34420> hi all does anyone know on which server I can find programmers channels (irc)
<Guest34420> I'm sorry for asking here but I didn't know where else to ask
<XB23> oh wow
<XB23> i never knew u could do that
<Starnestommy> Guest34420: this network should work
<lao_> upgrading to 8.04 from 6.06 broke my ability to connect to my wireless network...the insystem documentation is useless. Any suggestions?
<XB23> thanks Starnestommy
<Guest34420> ty ^^
<Guest34420> oh I should change my nick :/
<Xcell> change it to Guest34421
<RAdams> Trying to connect to some windows shares on a windows domain... i can see the computers through the network browser, but no shares inside. it never asks for my network username/password
<integrand> can you modify the language priority in SCIM?
<soundray> dmateos: how about 'ls /usr/lib32/libGL*'?
<t2> lao, lsmod see ifyour wireless modules are intact. synaptic ‎network-manager
<integrand> can you modify the language sequence in SCIM?
<soundray> !repeat | integrand
<ubottu> integrand: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<H__> install failure : grub failed to install into /target/
<MrSoundless> Xcell > lol
<H__> anything to try ?
<lao_> ok...will do
<lao_> thx
<dmateos> soundray: /usr/lib32/libGLcore.so.1       /usr/lib32/libGL.la  /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1
<dmateos> /usr/lib32/libGLcore.so.173.08  /usr/lib32/libGL.so  /usr/lib32/libGL.so.173.08
<Nubbie> H__: grubinstall ?
<legend2440> s0d_:  they may know in channel ##iphone or ##iphone-hackers
<soundray> H__: follow the RecoveringUbuntu... instructions:
<MrSoundless> I'm actually looking for a C# channel but I can't seem to find it in the channel list :/
<soundray> !grub | H__
<ubottu> H__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<H__> i'm installing a new system. have opened busybox
<dmateos> H__:  ##csharp
<H__> this system does not have a floppy drive :-/
<Aggrav8d> hi everyone.  we just switched internet providers and now i can't access any of my websites, even though I updated the domains.  i suspect the wierd new modems settings.
<RAdams> ﻿Trying to connect to some windows shares on a windows domain... i can see the computers through the network browser, but no shares inside. it never asks for my network username/password
<lopin> Is there any command I can use to stop the fan?
<MrSoundless> oh ty very much I didn't c that one
<lopin> Wait...
<deluxer> sepe!
<Aggrav8d> I'm not experienced at mucking with network/interfaces.  can someone help me?
<lopin> It's good...  Nevermind...
<soundray> dmateos: what command are you using as you're trying to install the package?
<dmateos> soundray: just aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<H__> soundray : I can try the recover, but the system is not booted yet. Can I use grubinstall from busybox ?
<soundray> H__: I've never tried this method, so I don't know. I can't see any harm in trying, though
<soundray> dmateos: this one is beyond me. I'm sorry
<cosmos> please help me
<cosmos> i am unable to find my isps essid in ubuntu
<H__> soundray : ok, i'll try it now.
<cosmos> ive tried iwlist scanning and found some networks other than mine
<RAdams> !ask | cosmos
<ubottu> cosmos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ajitam> tech0007:  well it's /dev/sdb and it's saids here thad sdb1 is W95 FAT32 an sdb2 is Linux
<lao_> t2, i have network manager and its respective environment plugins, but when i lsmod in the shell, it lists some !60 entries...how do i determine which one is (or no longer s) my wireless settings? anyways, they remained at least in text: my settings in nmanual network configuration were similar to the way they were before, except for assorted interface changes.
<cosmos> i can see my network with ndiswrapper but not with madwifi drivers(why is that)?
<H__> there is no /target/boot/grub/ yet
<WebGuest> Hi everybody, I've been trying to compile a master DVD of all Ubuntu versions. (see this post: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=793295). I've resorted to editing the initrd.gz image under /install of each dist^n. I've made the changes I think necessary to initrd.gz, and re-tarred it, gzipped it, but when trying to load the new image, it gives a kernel panic: unable to mount root FS on unknown block (104,1). Is this due to th
<zChris> Is there a way to make gnome redetect the monitor in use without restarting x? (DVI)
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> hello is the guy who helped me earlier here?
<Ikonz> which movie player is best in ubuntu, i think totem is too buggy
<zetheroo> I have two T60 Thinkpads here with the same specs and all .... same graphics card etc.... and both have Hardy installed .... one Hibernates and turns off and the other Hibernates and does not turn off...... WHY?
<RAdams> ﻿Trying to connect to some windows shares on a windows domain... i can see the computers through the network browser, but no shares inside. it never asks for my network username/password... how do i configure nautilus to ask for the username/pass needed for the shares
<RAdams> ikonz: define "best"
<lao_> xine, in my opinion...however mplayer may be more user friendly
<Ikonz> as little bugs as possible, just being able to play the movie without problems lol
<lao_> both have enhancement options
<Doji> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<H__> scary, once I've used alt-F2, and went back to alt-F1, a subsequent switch to alt-F2 gives a black screen with only a cursor.
<lao_> if it matters hydro, mplayer is a larger download, and you probably already have xine
<narothepharoh> is there any other programs other than devede that convert to iso?
<lao_> * I mean: if it matters ikonz
<hermes0710> hello room
<narothepharoh> #xubuntu
<Chapai> hello,
<lao_> is there a channel for network problems, anyone?
<Ikonz> er.... all i want is a movie player that works. totem is too buggy, for example, the progress bar doesn't work properly when you try to go to some specific part of the movie, and i keep getting stream errors
<zetheroo> ﻿I have two T60 Thinkpads here with the same specs and all .... same graphics card etc.... and both have Hardy installed .... one Hibernates and turns off and the other Hibernates and does not turn off...... WHY?
<Starnestommy> lao_: maybe ##networking
<Chapai> channels are not problem specific there would be millions
<lao_> oh
<Starnestommy> lao_: but this one should also work
<lao_> ok
<H__> lilo worked fine
<lao_> thx
<H__> this is really strange. i've not seen lilo work where grub fails
<narothepharoh> is there any other programs other than devede that convert to iso?
<lao_> ikonz, try xine
<Doji> Ikonz: try vlc
<lao_> you probably already have it
<Ikonz> k thx
<backz> I've installed ubuntu jeOS, can I found a metapackage to install the lamp server?
<CarlFK> "del.icio.us Bookmarks 1.5.44 could not be installed because it is not compatible with Firefox 3.0b5." is there a ver that will work with FF3b5?
<Chapai> what does lamp server do by the way
<genii> backz: lamp server is not a package but done by tasksel process instead. Make sure tasksel package is installed, then do by terminal: sudo tasksel    then pick lamp install
<wesleidavid> hii
<wesleidavid> hiii
<AstralliS> after booting, when I login as user, my screen get blacked
<AstralliS> what to do?
<Broadcom> !hi | wesleidavid
<ubottu> wesleidavid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wesleidavid> Hii Broadcom are you from ?
<CarlFK> Chapai: lamp = linux, apache mysql, php.  which for a long tiome has been 'the' poplar web server setup.
<Chapai> i am getting an error when i try to compile the ralink driver for dwl-g122 what am doing wrong http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423079
<CarlFK> Chapai: personally, I like linux, apache PostgreSQL, Python/django.
<cecil44> whats irc prg works in intrepid ?
<Broadcom> wesleidavid, Do you have a question?
<Chapai> CarlFK:- i guess that is something new to learn about linux thanks
<gj> someone using gnome and knows why with all DARK GNOME GTK THEMES i used sofar the taskbar stays grey and menu background as well?
<backz> genii: thank you!
<CarlFK> Chapai: with a little work we can have lapdance :)
<Chapai> gj:- you might need to logoff and then on
<Chapai> lol CarlFK
<genii> backz: np
<Chapai> i am getting an error when i try to compile the ralink driver for dwl-g122 what am doing wrong http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/120905-installation-dwl-g122-wireless-adapter.html
<ArthurArchnix> Hi... I'm on Gutsy using Firefox 3. Nothing in the preferences appearance dialog. If I create a new profile, they show up fine. Can I fix this, or migrate my bookmarks to the working profile?
<narothepharoh> is there any other programs other than devede that convert to iso?
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: move your book marks is a case of copying the directory
<ernijs> te kāds runā latviski
<ernijs> ?
<ikonia> !ru | ernijs
<Nubbie> hi i'm having a problem with nautilus-share using Hardy. When trying to add a share, i receive the following error: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share music. Error was Operation not permitted. I looked up this problem, and it was suggested i log out and log back in, i have done this several times including several reboots. halp!
<ubottu> ernijs: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Nubbie> ikonia: he is latvian.
<ikonia> Nubbie: looked russian to me
<narothepharoh> is there any other programs other than devede that convert to iso????
<ikonia> Nubbie: convert what ?
<elbows97> hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 server on a system running 8.04 desktop
<ikonia> elbows97: why ?
<elbows97> but the computer will not let me boot from the dvd
<HabboTom> How you accessing it?
<ikonia> elbows97: what do you want the server install for ?
<Chousuke> elbows97: Ubuntu desktop = ubuntu server + extra packages
<elbows97> I want to set up a personal server on my home network
<Chousuke> elbows97: remove extra packages -> ubuntu server
<elbows97> sorry, I am a n00b
<ikonia> elbows97: you can do that with the desktop version
<HabboTom> I need server for my cPanel
<elbows97> great
<ikonia> elbows97: you don't need the server install to run a "server"
<ikonia> elbows97: your desktop install wll work fine
<ernijs> go in to bios and edit boot setings
<gj> someon knows why a dark gtk2 theme leaves the "Open button" and with that taskbar items and window backgrounds grey in the preview when it is supposed to be black?
<broonsparrow> hi I've just upgraded to 8.04 and when it's restarted i'm getting a message "the greeter application appears to be crashing" any ideas?
<HabboTom> Tried on mine wont work
<elbows97> ok
<ZabiGG> hi ev1 ;) anyone good with Webserver and shoutcast hosting here?
<ernijs> cd rom must be first boot device
<elbows97> how to I access the server components
<HabboTom> I am
<Broadcom> broonsparrow, lol, funny error
<HabboTom> Just need cPanel Installed
<ikonia> elbows97: what components, what do you want to do
<ikonia> HabboTom: cpanel is not in the repos - it's not supported
<ZabiGG> Habbo, was that an answer to me?
<ikonia> HabboTom: look at ebox maybe ?
<elbows97> web server, ftp, maybe SMTP mail
<narothepharoh> is there any other programs other than devede that convert movie files  to iso????
<broonsparrow> broadcom: any idea what it means?
<Broadcom> broonsparrow, http://liltux.wordpress.com/2007/09/05/how-to-fix-the-error-the-greeter-application-appears-to-be-crashing-in-ubuntu/
<ikonia> elbows97: well, 1.) webserver - install apache 2.) ftp install vsftp, 3.) mail - your on a home connection, don't run mail, use your ISP
<ikonia> narothepharoh: mencoder
<elbows97> great
<elbows97> should I use the normal software installer to get apache up and running?
<Broadcom> broonsparrow, what are you on, anywar?
<ikonia> elbows97: use synaptic - ubuntu's put a lot of effort into package managment
<ZabiGG> Shoutcast anyone???
<HabboTom> iknoia: Whats Ebox?
<ikonia> HabboTom: same sort of product as cpanel, but supported by ubuntu
<Flannel> ikonia, elbows97: Not synaptic on a server.
<Chousuke> elbows97: remember to read the apache documentation and howtos well .)
<Flannel> !anyone | ZabiGG
<ikonia> Flannel: he's not using a server
<ubottu> ZabiGG: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<elbows97> right
<flip2405> Hey umm got a question
<Chousuke> elbows97: you might want to learn to use apt-get or aptitude from the command line
<elbows97> sorry, I am new to linux
<BulBulRed> Hello. I just installed a RAID0(stripe) onto 2 disks. Afther this i installed windows VISTA on it (50gb partion). I left 70 unallocated: for ubuntu and a data partion. The problem is when i try to install ubuntu he only see's one disk with the windows partition (sda) and the other sdb he see's nothing on... My guess is he can't work with my RAID controller. Any suggestions on how to to this?
<Broadcom> flip2405, ask it
<ikonia> elbows97: your doing fine
<elbows97> where do I access synaptic
<narothepharoh> ikonia: it says i already have that installed but i dont see it anywhere
<Starnestommy> elbows97: System > Administration
<elbows97> thanks, you guys are really helpful
<Pupeno> Hello.
<SirBijan> hello
<HabboTom> iknoia: It supplies Web Hosting to others?
<ikonia> BulBulRed: fake raid is not good for linux
<Broadcom> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<elbows97> fantastic
<HabboTom> Hey
<ikonia> elbows97: system -> administration -> package manager
<Pupeno> After upgrading to 8.04, it seems glipper no longer works.
<BulBulRed> you mean linux isn't raid friendly?
<backz> I need reconfigure my keyboard on console. How I do it? I need to set enviroment to use latin1/ISO-8859-1
<Broadcom> elbows97, could you please put the username of the person you are talking to first?
<ikonia> BulBulRed: you've gone down an awkward path for linux
<BulBulRed> ikonia
<Pupeno> Any ideas?
<ZabiGG> need help with shoutcast for a newbie in Absolute Beginners, please help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765093
<ikonia> BulBulRed: linux is very raid friendly, but fake raid is a bad technology on any OS
<flip2405> Umm my sound quit working for my messangers & xchat etc but it works for my music and start up etc is there a way to fix that i have sound enabled on both messangers and xchat
<SirBijan> when I insert a movie in my DVD ROM, Totem automatically starts up, I don't want it to do that, how can I remove totem from starting up and instead start smplayer?
<BulBulRed> ikonia: my idea was to install 2 WD Raptor discs of 74gb (10k rpm) into a RAID 0
<BulBulRed> to work very fast
<BulBulRed> boot very fast
<Goni> good evening
<narothepharoh> ikonia: it says i already have that installed but i dont see it anywhere
<HabboTom> ikonia: ??
<Broadcom> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BulBulRed> never crossed my mind that ubuntu had problems with this
<hermes0710> hi
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: No... moving the bookmarks folder from one profile to the next didn't work. The bookmarks were not transferred into the new profile.
<Goni> ^
<hermes0710> ls
<ikonia> BulBulRed: 1.) raid 0 , ughhh not good, it won't give you any performance increase 2.) fake raid - ughhh terrible technology
<hermes0710> :P
<Pupeno> Anyone using glipper?
<Broadcom> Pupeno, just ask your question again
<elbows97> ikonia: Which package would you recommend?
<ikonia> BulBulRed: ubuntu doesn't have problems with it, it's a weak technology in linux and in general any os
<ikonia> elbows97: I've given you the package names, apache2 and vsftp
<elbows97> excellent
<Flannel> elbows97: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<flip2405> Umm my sound quit working for my messangers & xchat etc but it works for my music and start up etc is there a way to fix that i have sound enabled on both messangers and xchat
<BulBulRed> ok ikonia.. what would you suggest doing? i have 2 WD raptors of 74gb and two hdd's of 750gb for storage
<sjgibbs80> tech0007 & Flannel: I've installing using the Guided -> Entire disk option didn't clear the mandrake loader. I solved the problem by using an XP recovery console and entering fixmbr, fixboot
<Broadcom> Pupeno, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680614 does this fix it?
<BulBulRed> it's a new computer
<Pupeno> Broadcom: ﻿After upgrading to 8.04, it seems glipper no longer works. ﻿Any ideas?
<sjgibbs80> tech0007 & Flannel: Iinstalling using the Guided -> Entire disk option didn't clear the mandrake loader. I solved the problem by using an XP recovery console and entering fixmbr, fixboot
<Flannel> sjgibbs80: reformatting wouldn't get rid of the loader, but installing GRUB to the HDD (at the end of the install) would overwrite it
<bandex> .
<ikonia> BulBulRed: I'd suggest using a raptor for each OS, then decide how to divide up the storage
<Cyber_Stalker> if i have ubuntu 7.4 installed and 7.10 on a cd in the drive how would i go about upgrading?
<SirBijan> nobody knows how I can remove Totem starting up automatically when a movie inserted?!
<Flannel> Cyber_Stalker: Is it a desktop CD or an alternate CD?
<Cyber_Stalker> dekstop cd
<Broadcom> Cyber_Stalker, why not upgrade to hardy?
<sjgibbs80> Flannel: I did find an option for that, and IIRC it didn;t have any effect. Sorted now though.
<Cyber_Stalker> Broadcom i cant get hardy yet
<BulBulRed> ikonia: ok, that would have been my second idea.. i think i will go with your plan and put the two storage hd's in NTFS
<Broadcom> Cyber_Stalker, why not?
<Flannel> Cyber_Stalker: you can't upgrade with a Desktop CD, just the alternate (or the internet as well, obviously)
<BulBulRed> because i use a lot of files larger than 4gb
<Flannel> Cyber_Stalker: only thing you can do with a desktop CD is re-install
<broonsparrow> any idea what this means?
<ikonia> BulBulRed: but don't raid them !
<ikonia> BulBulRed: if you want to share them - don't raid them
<broonsparrow> opps this checked the “Enable accessible login” under the “Accessibility” tab
<BulBulRed> got ya ikonia
<BulBulRed> thx a lot
<ikonia> BulBulRed: sorry- was just trying to get that across clear
<sjgibbs80> thanks for your time Flannel
<Flannel> sjgibbs80: no problem
<flip2405> My sound quit working for my messangers & xchat etc but it works for my music and start up etc is there a way to fix that i have sound enabled on both messangers and xchat any ideals?
<BulBulRed> np
<_cheerios> re: fixed sata issues (hdd/dvdrw wouldn't boot) with 8.04 using irqpoll as kernel option
<broonsparrow> broadcom: what am i on? what computer?
<Cyber_Stalker> ok lol second time im going to explain this today, im from south africa therefore im limited to 2 gigs of network traffic a month ,there fore i cant download, ubuntu and the shuttleworth foundation created a project called the freedom toaster but unfortunatly the freedom toaster does carry version 8.4 yet only 7.10
<Pupeno> Broadcom: thanks.
<Broadcom> broonsparrow, what os. but did it fixi t?
<broonsparrow> broadcom: ubuntu 8.04. I just kept clicking ok and it eventually started ok
<cylux> Hey guys, I have an internal SATA hard disk (my computer always identifies it as sda), but it never auto mounts it in FSTAB, it just mounts as "500 GB Media" How do I make it so that it has a set position and always mounts to that automatically?
<Flannel> Cyber_Stalker: You need the alternate CD (to upgrade) or you can re-install with the Desktop CD
<broonsparrow> broadcom: the page said "checked the “Enable accessible login” under the “Accessibility” tab" waht does thi smean?
<Cyber_Stalker> ok flannel thanks :D
<el_taco> what directory is all the user menu info kept. I see a .gconf and a .gnome2
<Flannel> Cyber_Stalker: If you're reinstalling, you can remember that you can have /home on its own partition, and then you wont lose your files, just the installed programs (which you then reinstall)
<elbows97> ﻿ikonia: I have apache installed, where should I start in the configuration process?
<fr34k> using 8.04, enabled cube effect and the top frame of window is gone.. no minimize, max, close buttons..?
<flip2405> .........
<wakka-wakka> does anyone know how to downgrade from firefox 3b5 to firefox 2?
<Cyber_Stalker> flannel its running in a vm its just so i can learn linux so there is nothing needed in there
<Flannel> wakka-wakka: install the firefox-2 package
<Broadcom> broonsparrow, um, what was your original question?
<hermes0710> anybody in here using ksirc?
<elbows97> would anyone know where to start when configuring apache?
<ikonia> elbows97: come on
<omar9417> can somebody answer me just 1 question please
<el_taco> wakka-wakka I had probelms with that.. I had to delete my .mozilla folder before it would work properly.
<cylux> Hey guys, I have an internal SATA hard disk (my computer always identifies it as sda), but it never auto mounts it in FSTAB, it just mounts as "500 GB Media" How do I make it so that it has a set position and always mounts to that automatically?
<wakka-wakka> hermes0710: how would i go about doing that
<Cyber_Stalker> lol open terminal and type "fortune" :D
<Broadcom> omar9417, just ask it
<Cyber_Stalker> lol open terminal and type "fortune" :D
<ikonia> Cyber_Stalker: change the label
<wakka-wakka> how do i send pm's?
<ikonia> Cyber_Stalker: or put it in fstab
<ikonia> wakka-wakka: join #freenode for irc lessons
<yar_> elbows97: www.apache.org
<Starnestommy> wakka-wakka: /msg <nickname> <message>
<Cyber_Stalker> wrong nick ikonia :D
<ikonia> Cyber_Stalker: sorry
<broonsparrow> hi I've just upgraded to 8.04 and when it's restarted i'm getting a message "the greeter application appears to be crashing" any ideas?
<ikonia> cylux: put it in /etc/fstab
<cylux> ikonia: I don't know how permissions work, what would the line look like?
<wakka-wakka> Starnestommy: i thought you need to register to send pms
<el_taco> broonsparrow I've never had a successful upgrade :)
<Radit> where does wget store default files?
<Broadcom> broonsparrow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680614
<Cyber_Stalker> Flannel how should i format and reinstall?
<ikonia> cylux: use one of the existing lines in /etc/fstab and change the mount point/file system type/disk name
<omar9417> i have ubuntu on my laptop but my laptop has a amd turion 64 if i install the 64 bit version of ubutu will it be much faster
<Starnestommy> wakka-wakka: to send messages to most people, you do
<cylux> ikonia: K thanks
<ikonia> omar9417: no
<Cyber_Stalker> cant find a format thing and cd doesnt seem to be loading on boot
<Radit> ﻿where does wget store default files?
<act1v8> Does someone know how to tell iptables not to filter (apply a firewall) for all data coming from *.local IPs?
<flip2405> My sound quit working for my messangers & xchat etc but it works for my music and start up etc is there a way to fix that i have sound enabled on both messangers and xchat any ideals?
<Radit> ﻿where does wget store default files?
<el_taco> omar9417 imo for desktop useage no.
<broonsparrow> el taco: should i unistall and re insatll then?
<broonsparrow> braodcom: cheers
<Radit> ﻿where does wget store default files?
<ikonia> Radit: what defualt files
<ikonia> Radit: it downloads to cwd
<omar9417> so its the same ubuntu 32 bit and the 64 bit versions
<Starnestommy> Radit: in the directory where you ran it in
<ryanakca> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> Cyber_Stalker: Just boot to the liveCD and it'll walk you through it
<Radit> thanks for your answers :-)
<ikonia> omar9417: yes
<el_taco> broonsparrow that's what I did. everything worked but I'd have little problems here and there. It may be the apps that I run.. but that was with kubuntu also.. I reloaded with vanilla ubuntu
<Cyber_Stalker> Flannel thats what i ment it doesnt seem to be booting in the vm
<Cyber_Stalker> will try again
<omar9417> ok thx
<act1v8> someone...
<Cyber_Stalker> Flannel does ubuntu have boot priority? therefore it could be skipping loading the cd/
<ghindo> I just ran "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" but a package was held back.  Why, and how can I fix this?
<fr34k> how can i restore the top frame which contains the close and resize buttons after i enabled the cube effect?
<Flannel> Cyber_Stalker: That's all done in your BIOS
<linux_dr> does anyone know where the mount options for an automountable device is stored? I used an illegal mount option, and can't mount the device to get the icon to change it.
<Flannel> Cyber_Stalker: or, however the VM does it.
<flip2405> My sound quit working for my messangers & xchat etc but it works for my music and start up etc is there a way to fix that i have sound enabled on both messangers and xchat any ideals?
<Cyber_Stalker> weird
<pilgrimage> how would i go about installing firefox 2.0?
<Flannel> Cyber_Stalker: the choosing of the boot thing happens outside of the OS (or cdrom's) control
<Flannel> pilgrimage: firefox-2
<Cyber_Stalker> Flannel i know how to do it
<omar9417> UBUNTU ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cyber_Stalker> im asking if linux has anything that may interfere with that
<el_taco> fr34k I had that problem. I reset all to defaults. for me it has something to do with the animations.. not the cube effect.
<omar9417> WINDOWS SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DOOM_NX> omar9417, nowai, vista rocks :P
<Flannel> Cyber_Stalker: No, that happens before Linux gets a chance to do anything
<Flannel> !offtopic | omar9417
<Agnostic> omar9417, pft.
<ubottu> omar9417: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Broadcom> omar9417, please stop
<s3a> did dell release a new hsf dial-up modem driver for hardy (32-bit)?
<omar9417> ok
<pilgrimage> Flannel: after i get it through apt-get install, does it load it into the menu? if not how do i load it into there?
<flip2405> Dude can some one please help me
<Flannel> pilgrimage: It ought to, yes.
<lao_> after upgrading via the internet from 6.06 to 8.04, my ability to access the wireless network that supplies me internet is broken. The settings have been retained in the new applications that govern the connection, but it just does not seem to work.
<Broadcom> flip2405, please just restate your question
<pilgrimage> Flannel: lets see
<linux_dr> what module(s) are responsible for Ubuntu 8.04's device automounting?
<flip2405> My sound dose not work in my msn messanger or xchat
<fr34k> el_taco: how did you reset it to default?
<omar9417> anybody here has a ATI video card and  was able to install it
<Flannel> pilgrimage: yes, it does
<lao_> my network pci card is a smc2602W ezconnect
<flip2405> It works for every thing else
<ritualmast3r> :P
<ritualmast3r> ;)
<s3a> omar9417: wats ur problem exactly?
<jjinco33> Hello, can somebody assist me with an sftp/ssh problem?
<omar9417> or the new ATI drivers
<blankhead> i was wondering is there a way to fix the issue with mouse themes not working properly when compiz is enabled? i hate the constant change of mouse theme when i place my mouse over firefox and desktop its an annoyance anyone have any clue how u might fix this?
<ritualmast3r> nice distro ;)
<Agnostic> Will ubuntu ever have dvd copying software?
<omar9417> i have no open gl
<Flannel> Agnostic: it does already
<s3a> Agnostic: it alredy has
<pilgrimage> Flannel: it does
<flip2405> Agnostic k3b
<Jordan_U> !dvd | Agnostic
<ubottu> Agnostic: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<s3a> Agnostic: u mean like encrypted dvds?
<GhotiPhud> could someone help me clone a partition to another harddrive?
<jjinco33> I can use "Places --> Connect to server" from 1 PC to the other, but when going the other way I receive an error.
<pilgrimage> so say i wanted it unstall it would the coding be something like apt uninstall firefox-2?
<Agnostic> s3a, Yes. When I purchase a dvd, I always make a backup.
<el_taco> fr34k in compizconfig click on preferences then there's an option to reset to defaults.
<Agnostic> Until that happens, I can never leave windows.
<genii> blankhead: Using kde-window-decorator --replace will attempt to use existing underlying KDE theme where possible inside Compiz. But I do find it crashes often
<omar9417> i have a ATI 200 m
<s3a> Agnostic: i think k3b now can do that but k9copy does that i think but i use dvdshrink (windows app) in wine then use any normal ubuntu burn software to burn it
<jamiejackson> what's the plan for firefox in Hardy? like will it update as the FF RCs and final come out? I could really use the Firebug Extension back, but it only works with FF RC1....
<flip2405> My sound dose not work in my msn messanger or xchat.... it works in pidgen and frostwire and all that but i want it to work on msn to can some one help me
<Jordan_U> Agnostic: I think that DVD copying software was available for Linux first as decss was made in the first place to be able to play DVD's on Linux
<n2diy> Have the Breezy Repos been taken down?
<Flannel> jamiejackson: for 8.04.1 yes
<comicinke1> I heard of a gnome applet where you can track the time of what you are doing, and by this keep control of your wasting time at the PC. What was the name of the applet?
<Broadcom> jamiejackson, there are ways to fix this, google it
<Flannel> n2diy: They have been for about a year now (since EOL)
<Agnostic> I use DVD FAB with windows. It seems to work real well. I was hoping Linux had something like this.
<genii> Bah wrong channel about KDE, etc... nvm me :)
<tim167> i followed http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/ but i get 'invalid bootable partition' can anyone help ?
<omar9417> but i wana install the new drivers but i dont know how
<Flannel> n2diy: they're archived if you need to upgrade from Hoary
<omar9417> im bad working with the terminal
<n2diy> Flannel, ok, can I use the Dapper Repos for Breezy?
<fr34k> el_taco: that didn't work for me.. any other suggestion?
<tim167> can anyone help install ubuntu on a usb device ?
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> I have a question. I want to install Ubuntu on a pc with winxp. I don't want to dual boot.  I'm afraid I've alreay installed over xp and have the dual boot situattion. what can I do to Create a purely Ubunut mchine? Keep in mind I'm new to linux and installing os's in general.
<Flannel> n2diy: Eh?  No.  Upgrade to dapper.  Breezy hasn't received security updates for over a year now, time to upgrade to dapper
<Jordan_U> n2diy: You should be able to upgrade to Dapper ( or is that what you are asking? )
<jamiejackson> Broadcom: you sure about that? i did modify the xml file of the installer, and it pretends it's installed, but firebug doesn't actually work properly, and on the firebug issue tracker they say it *doesn't* work with beta 5, not even Firebug 1.1 beta
<s3a> Agnostic: try running that app thru wine in ubuntu then if u like it so much
<flip2405> My sound dose not work in my msn messanger or xchat.... it works in pidgen and frostwire and all that but i want it to work on msn to can some one help me
<el_taco> fr34k might be something with your video drivers
<Flannel> Captain_Hydro_Ll: So, you have a computer you want to make pure Ubuntu?
<tim167> did anyone successfully install ubuntu on a usb stick ?
<s3a> Agnostic: u do no what wine is right?
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> Yes!
<Flannel> Captain_Hydro_Ll: pop in the CD, and install.  Let it use the whole disk
<jamiejackson> Broadcom: firebug 1.1 beta actually does install on FF3b5, but it just doesn't work
<Agnostic> s3a, Yes.
<Broadcom> jamiejackson, maybe i a wrong
<Agnostic> s3a, A buggy program.
<fr34k> el_taco: 'k changed 'backend' under compiz config to flat-file and it worked.
<n2diy> Flannel, I just rescued a friends old Windows box, and it doesn't have enough RAM for Dapper, so I had to use Breezy. I'd like to get Abiword and Gnumeric installed on it?
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> LOL, I was afraid of that, I don't hav a cd
<flip2405> Agnostic.... , so why not wine your old dvd ripping software and wine ay buggy
<flip2405> isnt*
<Broadcom> n2diy, try xubuntu
<el_taco> fr34k i'll have to remember that.
<Jordan_U> n2diy: You sure it doesn't have enough RAM for a stripped down Dapper?
<s3a> Agnostic: well u can use k3b and k9copy then...
<Fogel1497> I have a folder on my desktop that has a lock on it and i cant delete it. i tried sudo rmdir in the console but it wont lemme since its got folders inside of it. lots of folders
<linux_dr> can anyone help me with automounting... I can do the leg work.. I just need to know where to look... what automounter does Heron use???
<tim167> i have a usb stick which is seen as 2 devices, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, i installed ubuntu to /dev/sda but it doesnt work, i get 'invalid boot partition' can someone help ?
<faileas> i seem to be having some problems with sound, i'm getting a message that xine cannot initalise audio drivers from amarok. any ideas?
<Flannel> n2diy: Dapper didn't use significantly more RAM than breezy.  You could always switch to Xubuntu or some other lightweight WM.
<Jordan_U> n2diy: Or for that matter a stripped down Hardy
<Broadcom> tim167, i dont think ubuntu works on usb devises
<ldiamond> Whats the package name for initrd-tools?
<Flannel> n2diy: there's an archived copy of Breezys repos up: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  switch your sources.list over to that and it'll work fine.  Just remember, you're unsupported and potentially vulnerable
 * Flare183 is here to help
<n2diy> Broadcom, Jordan_U, Flannel, ok on all that
<Flannel> Broadcom: It does, yes.
<tim167> Broadcom: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/
<Jordan_U> n2diy: There is always software in linux that will stay light, and often ( like with FF3 ) gets significantly lighter with new releases
<HabboTom> wont let me upgrade to hardy ;(
<Agnostic> s3a, Is k9copy able to copy .. copyrighted discs?
<Daisuke_Ido> Flannel: considering the recent ssh/ssl shenanigans, let's change that to "probably vulnerable"
<Broadcom> tim167, Flannel ah, thought it did  not
<n2diy> Flannel, thanks, and it is a test box, so security isn't an issue.
<s3a> Agnostic: i havent checked myself but i think k3b has added ripping capabilities to its alredy "burn a disc" options
<Flannel> Daisuke_Ido: no.  pre-feisty isn't vulnerable.  Or at least, I know its not on Dapper, and I believe its not on Edgy.
<ldiamond> Broadcom: I'm running Ubuntu on a USB Hard drive right now
<ArthurArchnix> n2diy: Do a command line install of ubuntu... then add fluxbox and a few apps. THat thing'll fly.
<tim167> Flannel can you help me install ubuntu to a usb device ?
<Agnostic> s3a, okay.
<gj> anyone knows why system>>preferences>>appearance doesn't let my selected gtk2 theme (black) allows to make everything dark??the button stays grey and with that the task bar items as well
<HabboTom> My 7.10 wont fetch it ;(
<Daisuke_Ido> Flannel: hmm...  breezy was before that...  edgy might be vulnerable
<Stwange> what's the terminal version of pidgin called?
<ldiamond> tim167: is it a USB Hard drive? If so, unplug ur physical hard drives, launch the live CD, install from there.
<Flannel> tim167: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-86a18ab57715d9bb5f0dfaba497a928e67cd73ed is more help than I can give
<Daisuke_Ido> nevermind then :)
<ldiamond> it should work.
<linksdragon> does anyone know how to get grub working without USB legacy support?  My PC has no PS2 ports and no USB legacy option in the bios
<Captain_Hydro_Ll> So, Flannel, you're saying in order to do this correctly I'll need a cd?
<Flare183> !chat | Stwange
<ubottu> Stwange: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Flare183> umm
<Flare183> oops
<MattJ> Stwange: Finch
<HabboTom> I use kopete
<Stwange> cheers MattJ
<spainish> hello, can you access to http://www.xach.com/lisp/ ?
<HabboTom> its better
<spainish> please
<tim167> ldiamond: i tried several ways, for three days in a row, can get nothing to work, always fails at the last step: booting
<Flannel> Daisuke_Ido: Well, it was put into debian in 6.09, at which point, Edgy had already had the import freeze, so I'm not sure Edgy is vulnerable.  But I know dapper isnt.
<el_taco> linksdragon have you looked for a bios update?
<gwp> I am having problems installing Ubuntu on this machine, I am getting getting an xserver crash. I think its because of my Nvidia 6800.
<Fogel1497> ﻿I have a folder on my desktop that has a lock on it and i cant delete it. i tried sudo rmdir in the console but it wont lemme since its got folders inside of it. lots of folders
<flip2405> My sound dose not work in my msn messanger or xchat.... it works in pidgen and frostwire and all that but i want it to work on msn to can some one help me
<flip2405> HELP!!!!!!!!
<Flannel> Captain_Hydro_Ll: You'll need some way to boot to the image, whether its CD, or USB, or whatever.
<Daisuke_Ido>  that's good, at least that makes it another release that doesn't have to be patched
<linksdragon> el_taco, not yet.  It's a fairly new computer, so I didn't even think about that.
<Daisuke_Ido> just feisty - hardy
<Broadcom> flip2405, if noone here can help you, file a bug
<Myrtti> !sound | flip2405
<ubottu> flip2405: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<el_taco> Fogel1497 rm -rf <filename>
<jamiejackson> Flannel: do you know if FF3 final will make it into 8.04.1? (and i see that that Hardy version hits july 3)
<ArthurArchnix> flip2405: How'd you get msn messenger running?
<flip2405> Myrtti my sound works its just my msn sound
<flip2405> Arthurarchnix apt-get install amsn
<Nubbie> flip2405: first of all, it's probably an issue with wine if you're running msn messenger. type winecfg and configure your sound options.
<el_taco> Fogel1497 just be carefil not to mistype that
<flip2405> No
<flip2405> I use amsn
<flip2405> witch
<ldiamond> tim167: is it your boot order? or is it while booting ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> flip2405: there's also emesene
<flip2405> is linux verson of msn
<ldiamond> Can any1 tell me how to get the package initrd-tools ?
<Flannel> jamiejackson: I'm not sure, it'll be at least an RC version (which is just as good).  And firefox3 will continue to have bugfixes applied throughout Hardys lifecycle, so whatever we end up with is just in name only.
<flip2405> Daisuke_ido i know i dont like that one though
<tim167>  ldiamond: nope, it starts booting alright but always fails
<clintchance> Guys i need some help. i recently upgraded to .10 and the grub menu list i had is gone. i cant boot into vista anymore. Is there anyway to remove ubuntu and fix the mbr?
<ghaleb> hello, what should I do to make gdm authenticates through LDAP server ?
<ghindo> I just ran "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" but a package was held back.  Why, and how can I fix this?
<gwp> The fail I get is 'Failed to start the X server. Would you like to view the log?' When viewing the log I get "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<Stwange> nah no help; I'm having trouble connecting to msn with 7.10, it started recently - it works eventually, but for example pidgin takes 8 hours to connect (no exaggeration)
<ldiamond> tim167: and you tried unplugging all your hard drives before installing?
<tim167> ldiamond: the furthes i got was having the ubuntu login window, but after that it hangs
<Flannel> clintchance: sure, boot to the Vista DVD, and you can reload the vista bootloader.  Removing Ubuntu is as easy as deleting the partition
<Stwange> I've tried pidgin, aMSN and finch
<Fogel1497> I can print to my printer, but when i insert a sd card into my printer it doesnt load to my computer. Any ideas?
<spainish> please, can you access to http://www.xach.com/lisp/ ?
<tim167> ldiamond: furthest
<Flannel> ghindo: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ldiamond> Oh well, then I'd get into verbose mode (ctrl alt f1) to see what happens
<tim167> ldiamond: also tried on 3 different computers
<clintchance> Flannel, i have an acer. they didnt give me a disk. All i have is the ready upgrade for vista disk
<jamiejackson> thx Flannel: last question, is there any package-friendly way to get a more current FF before july 3? (i don't think i can wait that long, as a web developer)
<lordleemo> spainish: its there
<ldiamond> I cant help you more than that, I didnt run into those problems
<ldiamond> Can any1 tell me how to get the package initrd-tools ?
<ghindo> Flannel:  That didn't do it, either
<narothepharoh> i am havind a problem with devede when i convert i get no audio it was fine before i upgraded to 8.04 any ideas?
<spainish> lordleemo, sure?
<ghaleb> hello, what should I do to make gdm authenticates through LDAP server, doesn PAM configuration enough ?
<Broadcom> ldiamond, search symantic
<lordleemo> spainish: yes
<spainish> please, can you access to http://www.xach.com/lisp/ ?
<tim167> can anyone help me install ubuntu on a usb stick ?
<Broadcom> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tim167> Broadcom, i want to instal to a usb stick, not from a usb stick
<Fogel1497> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<lao_> #ubuntu-us
<Jordan_U> jamiejackson: You can get the latest binaries at any time from mozilla and just run them from inside your home folder ( so it won't conflict with a global installation )
<Fogel1497> tim167 google "running ubuntu live cd off a flash drive"
<tim167> Broadcom: ah the second link is that, but i tried it and couldnt get it to work
<clintchance> Flannel?
<ldiamond> Broadcom: I am, I cant find it. Its apparently in Universe, how do I add Universe to the list?
<Flannel> clintchance: That may be able to.  Otherwise you have a few options, keep GRUB on a small partition to boot to vista, use something like Smart Boot Manager, or find some way to get the vista loader on there though... whatever methods the internet has to offer
<Nubbie> tim167: it's persistent, which essentially means it's a usable installation.
<Fogel1497> ﻿I can print to my printer, but when i insert a sd card into my printer it doesnt load to my computer. Any ideas?
<Broadcom> ldiamond, go to sofwhare sources
<Jordan_U> ldiamond: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<jamiejackson> thanks Jordan_U
<Broadcom> Fogel1497, does the printer really read the sd card for  you computer? i have never heard of that
<Jordan_U> jamiejackson: np
<tim167> Nubbie: i followed several tutorials, all go well in the process, but the actual booting always fails on some way
<Blissex> Fogel1497: we are sorry but our clairvoyant operators are all busy on other lines. Don't call us, we'll call you.
<clintchance> flannel, Wouldent happen to have vista with your bootloader by anychance?
<linksdragon> anyone have any experience with an x-fi card under 8.04?
<spainish> please, can you access to http://www.xach.com/lisp/ ?
<ldiamond> Broadcom: then where should I go?
<clintchance> spainish, whats it for?
<Broadcom> ldiamond, check univese
<tim167> Nubbie, now, my last attempt using http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/ i get 'invalid boot partition' on boot
<Fogel1497> yah its got a little slot for an sd card and the photos show up on a preview on the printer, and i can open the files on the sd card from my computer on windows xp
<ldiamond> Broadcom: the one with (universe) was already checked
<el_taco> spainish works fine,
<Flannel> jamiejackson: There may be someone with a repos (either PPA, or some other third party one), or you can just keep it in /opt for the time being, and then delete it once the package upgrades.  Instructions for the latter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<narothepharoh> i am havind a problem with devede when i convert i get no audio it was fine before i upgraded to 8.04 any ideas?
<Flannel> jamiejackson: that page is a little dated, so the filenames/etc will be different, but the process is the same
<ldiamond> Broadcom: When I do sudo apt-get install initrd-tools, it cant find the package
<GhotiPhud> ﻿can someone help me clone a windows install onto a new bigger harddrive
<spainish> this link refused my connection
<Ntsunda> Hi.  I'm installing 8.04 and have been sitting at "Starting Bluetooth" for about 15 minutes ... is this normal (I have no bluetooth hardware)
<ldiamond> ghoti, there are some opensource ghost tools. or use Norton ghost
<Broadcom> GhotiPhud, this is ubuntu only
<jamiejackson> thx Flannel
<Jordan_U> Ntsunda: No, that is not normal
<Flannel> clintchance: No.  It'd be some third party restore/diagnostic/whatever disk or something.  UBCD4Win might be able to, I don't really know.  You might try ##windows
<narothepharoh> i am havind a problem with devede when i convert i get no audio it was fine before i upgraded to 8.04 any ideas?
<GhotiPhud> ﻿Broadcom I want to clone this partition using the Hardy live CD
<Coubacias> boas
<clintchance> Flannel, Thanks il try irc windows
<flip2405> Ghotipud, you g-parted
<flip2405> Ghotipud, use g-parted
<GhotiPhud> how would I do that
<ldiamond> Broadcom: When I do sudo apt-get install initrd-tools, it cant find the package
<tim167> is anyone running ubuntu from a flash drive ?
<amenado> ldiamond-> which tool within initrd-tools are you looking for?
<spainish> please, can you access to http://www.xach.com/lisp/ ?
<flip2405> ghotiphud go to www.gparted.com
<GhotiPhud> I have the live cd in and can see the internal HD and the external one I want to copy onto
<Jordan_U> spainish: Why are you asking?
<GhotiPhud> I opened up gparted, but I don't see a clone option
<ghindo> I just ran "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" but a package was held back.  "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" didn't fix it either.  How can I fix this?
<spainish> i need a reliable answer
<flip2405> ghotipud come channel flip
<el_taco> spainish it works
<GhotiPhud> channel flip?
<Flannel> ghindo: What package? and does it say why?
<flip2405> type /j #flip
<macd> On gutsy sshd, when a user logs out, its leaving a stale session, is anyone else experiencing this, (only started a after the second sshd update)
<Nubbie> spainish: if you want reliable advice look elsewhere :P
<ldiamond> amenado: mkinitrd
<spainish> my connection to it doesn't work, can you access to http://www.xach.com/lisp/ ?
<amenado> ldiamond-> thats been replaced with mkinitramfs
<tim167> my flash drive shows up as 2 devices, one is 1.5 MB and contains some kind of 'lock' application for windoze, might this prevent me from booting from it? and can i remove it?
<el_taco> spainish I've said like 3 times that it works
<ghindo> Flannel;  The package is libtotem-plparser10, and it doesn't say why it's being kept back.
<amenado> tim167-> not two devices, perhaps two partitions?
<ldiamond> amenado: I compiled another kernel, I'm trying make modules_install and make install but I don't get the initrd file.
<Nubbie> spainish: have you tried pinging it? it works. please stop disrupting the channel when there are alternative ways to solve your problem.
<spainish> el_taco, and i've made 10 attempts and doesn't work
<tim167> amenado: /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<macd> spainish, works for me
<Broadcom> ldiamond, dont think it works in hardy
<Nubbie> spainish: then complain to your ISP, not in here.
<Flannel> ghindo: What version of ubuntu are you on?  and can you pastebin the output of  apt-cache policy libtotem-plparser10
<frogscott1> Cappah hello
<Jordan_U> tim167:  Is it one of those "secure"  drives ( which are BS IMHO ) ?
<ldiamond> Broadcom; How can I do that then?
<spainish> bye
<HabboTom> I want cPAnel Compatible with Ubuntu ;(
<el_taco> spainish if you can ping 207.5.178.19 then it's a dns issue
<amenado> ldiamond-> look at your configure file and see if mkinitramfs is compiled as a module
<tim167> Jordan_U: i suppose useless for installing ubuntu on it ?
<macd> HabboTom, prolly not going to happen, ebox should be a pretty viable option
<spainish> el_taco,  207.5.178.19 refused me the connection too
<Anderson> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<HabboTom> macd: Its not web host though
<wafflezone> hello i installed ubuntu hardy and my sound doesnt work at all
<Nubbie> spainish: please complain about your lame internet connection somewhere else.
<ghindo> Flannel:  I'm using 8.04 and here's the pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12563/
<el_taco> spainish then yer being blocked lol
<Nubbie> !sound wafflezone
<ubottu> Nubbie: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amenado> tim167-> one single usb pendrive shows as two? ..now way..
<^paradox^> i got a couple questions
<Nubbie> grr...
<tim167> Jordan_U: i get 'Failed to create filesystem' when trying to get ubuntu live installer to partition this usb stick
<^paradox^> how do i register my nick?
<NetRolller3D> Anyone knows how to build an initrd/initramfs for a newly-built kernel under Ubuntu? The kernel was built using the regular makefile.
<samy_> nessuno ha una broad com come scheda wireless
<samy_> ?
<Broadcom> ldiamond, it has been replaced by initramfs-tools
<tim167> amenado: yep, and one seems like an unmodifiable one
<macd> !register | ^paradox^
<ubottu> ^paradox^: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Flannel> !it | samy_
<ubottu> samy_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Broadcom> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jordan_U> tim167: No, it's most likely a perfectly normal flash drive that just has extra proprietary software installed on it, reformatting it shouldn't do anything ( since there is likely nothing special about the drive itself )
<xFlipx> I need help with a graphics issue - my system is laggy as heck and my Xorg is using 30% cpu
<Nubbie> NetRolller3D: there is a guide on ubuntuforums regarding custom built kernels.
<Kaja> NetRolller3D, take a look on kernel-package
<Flannel> HabboTom: cpanel is in universe
<Flare183> !alsa | wafflezone
<ubottu> wafflezone: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tim167> amenado: i feel ripped off
<Pupeno> Using lxml can I get the whole text and tags for something like <p>blah <b>bleh</b> blih</p>, or better, can I iterate getting text, tag, text?
<HabboTom> Flannel: Where?
<NetRolller3D> The problem is that all guides use make-kpkg...
<Flannel> ghindo: try sudo apt-get install libtotem-plparser10
<pikapika> hi
<macd> !universe | HabboTom
<ubottu> HabboTom: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<^paradox^> thnx brb
<Jordan_U> tim167: That's odd, try reformatting it with gparted
<wafflezone> thank you, i tried messing around in the alsa sound mixer and i couldnt make anything work
<pikapika> i have some probleme with grub2 detecting other oses
<Flare183> wafflezone: no problem
<tim167> Jordan_U: i tried creating a new partition on /dev/sdb and it does nothing
<Marius> hi, is there a coverflow for gnome like that ine for appel
<amenado> tim167-> id unmount it and remount it and see if it really detects two...confirm  with  cat /proc/partitions
<Mudassar> Hello, ping command results in "Operation Not Permitted" plz help
<NetRolller3D> And I haven't used make-kpkg, I compiled with "make", then "make modules_install" and "make install".
<Flannel> HabboTom: Oh, sorry.  'secpanel' has 'cpanel' in the name.
<NetRolller3D> How do I make an initr{d|amfs}?
<talntid> In the terminal, if I want to autocomplete a perviously typed command, how do I do that?
<ghindo> Flannel:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12565/
<Flare183> !grub | pikapika
<ubottu> pikapika: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HabboTom> Flannel: cPanel Is a Hosting Panel
<Broadcom> talntid, press up
<Flannel> HabboTom: I know
<Flare183> !boot | pikapika
<ubottu> pikapika: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Flare183> sorr
<tim167> amenado: sda, sda1, sda2, sdb, loop0
 * Flare183 says sorry*
<Flannel> ghindo: ah, here we go.  some real information.
<HabboTom> Flannel: Know any other?
<talntid> Broadcom: Yes, but there is a way to type the first few letters, then autocomplete it not with tab, but the WHOLE line you previously typed
<pikapika> Flare183: thanks but it's not exactly the problem :)
<Flannel> HabboTom: is ebox not sufficient?
<Flare183> pikapika: oh ok
<HabboTom> Flannel: Doesn't mention Web Hosting
<Mudassar> I have connected to a VPN server and trying to ping it, but "Operation not permitted" comes out
<talntid> ah, ctrl+r
<Broadcom> talntid, dont start typing, just press up a few times
<HabboTom> Flannel: And Hosting Resellers
<pikapika> !grub2
<ubottu> Factoid grub2 not found
<xFlipx> the command to resetup xorg conf?
<amenado> tim167-> well it does show you have only  /dev/sdb  so where is the two usb drive you speak of?
<pikapika> seems i'll have to get back to grub-legacy
<Jordan_U> xFlipx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<AJC_Z0> How do I get X11 apps such as the update manager to stop stealing focus?
<amenado> Mudassar-> most likely the firewall dis-allows you
<Mudassar> but it works with other peers
<Mudassar> there is no problem wth the firewall
<ghindo> Flannel:  What does it mean?
<Nubbie> AJC_Z0: are you using compiz?
<AJC_Z0> Nubbie: Yes, I am
<amenado> Mudassar-> perhaps i did not understand you, from where are you doing the pinging?
<unicum> anyone here ever read that: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-04/msg01826.html ??
<unicum> i've just stumbled over the same problem
<Mudassar> from the VPN client
<amenado> !who | Mudassar
<ubottu> Mudassar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<grendal_prime> Motoyz80
<Flannel> ghindo: The new version has unmet dependencies, of those other two packages.  It appears someone messed up in the packaging, and either got the wrong depends versions, or the other packages are versioned incorrectly.  File a bug against this package at launchpad, as of now, there's not a whole lot you can do about it (well, there is, but it gets messy real quick).  Having this held back is nothing to worry about, it won't break anything
<Mudassar> amenado-> it is working with the other clients
<amenado> Mudassar-> i want to make sure I folllow you, from your client (another host) you are trying to ping a server?
<ghindo> Flannel:  Cool, thanks
<Flannel> HabboTom: Have you purchased cpanel?
<Flannel> ghindo: Be sure to file a bug report though, otherwise the devs won't know to look at it
<amenado> Mudassar-> or you have already logged in to the remote server and then doing a ping? which one is it?>
<Mudassar> amenado: yes I have two laptops, both running ubuntu. I have connected both with the same VPN server,
<habaneroman> hello
<Mudassar> amenado, I am logged in
<wafflezone> i tried this fix for my sound and when i hit ./configure it fails
<wafflezone> http://pastebin.com/d1083b75f
<ghindo> Flannel:  I've never filed a bug report, but I'll try
<amenado> Mudassar-> or you have already logged in to the remote server and then doing a ping? which one is it?
<Flannel> ghindo: Let me know if you need help figuring it out
<Mudassar> amenado, on one system it is saying "Operation not permitted"
<wafflezone> it says error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Broadcom> !hi | habaneroman
<Flannel> ghindo: actually, you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopi (since bug reports aren't support related), but if you can't get there, here'll work fine too.
<ubottu> habaneroman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Mudassar> amenado, I am connected with vpn
<Flannel> wafflezone: you need to install build-essential
<wafflezone> flannel: how do i do that
<ghindo> Flannel:  Sure thing.  Let me just register and then see if I can figure it out on my own
<amenado> Mudassar-> after you connect with vpn, then what? you can not ping ? which ip address do you want to ping?
<ipei> Hi everybody! Can someone please tell me how I can use the space where a panel is? ( I use twinview, and on the second screen I can't pull the app windows to the top. Just as high as the smallest panel is.) Please :P
<Flannel> wafflezone: Er... if you're asking how to install basic packages, are you sure you should be playing around with kernel modules?
<HabboTom> Flannel: Yes
<Mudassar> amendo, 10.8.0.1
<wafflezone> flannel: i found that fix on a forum i have no clue what it does
<xFlipx> ugh I can't get this thing working right
<seb1> Hi there an question: I got trouble with installing my Quickcam Chat under Hardy. the cam is correctly installed but camorama crashes without error message in a second
<xFlipx> everytime I move a window I get extreme lag
<amenado> Mudassar-> the nick is amenado ..
<AJC_Z0> Nubbie: Where should I be looking for compiz settings which affect focus?
<gp> hello
<xFlipx> could it be an issue where ubuntu is setting the incorrect display properties?
<amenado> Mudassar-> is that another how within the same subnet where the vpn server is located/connected ?
<Nubbie> AJC_Z0: you can set up update-manager to not have focus
<gp> does anybody know how to use token under ubuntu?
<wafflezone> flannel: do you have a suggestion for getting sound working? i tried that link earlier and when i got to sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 it gets a whole bunch of no such file or directory
<amenado> Mudassar-> is that another host* within the same subnet where the vpn server is located/connected ?
<spid3r> hi
<Flannel> HabboTom: You can use alien to get the rpm to work, except the problem with that is that RPM based distros handle Apache an entirely different method as Ubuntu and other deb distros.  Perusing the web, it looks like DirectAdmin supports Ubuntu
<imamac> xFlipx> Yes.  Maybe the wrong video driver, or visual effects too high for your machine
<Mudassar> amenado, no it is different
<Flannel> wafflezone: Have you followed the Sound Debugging wiki page?
<Nubbie> AJC_Z0: look in the "window rules' plugin
<amenado> Mudassar-> what do you meant different? can you clarify?
<wafflezone> flannel yeah thats where i got a fail
<YahikoY> Hey, how would i remove grub which I installed in (hd1,2) ? (I installed grub in 2 locations and want to remove one of them)
<etheredge> is there a way i can copy more then 4gbs to a ntfs file system hd?
<Broadcom> !HI | spid3r
<ubottu> spid3r: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> etheredge: sure
<xFlipx> imamac, it's an intel video card
<CarlFK> how can i see what command launched pid=8179 ?  top shows it using 20% of my cpu, and just "python"
<etheredge> ikonia, really?!
<ghindo> Flannel:  I think I found a similar bug report here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/222821  Should I just comment that I've had the same problem?
<xFlipx> I used to run visual effects in fedora without this issue but I did have to make changes to the device type
<ikonia> yup
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222821 in glibc "package libtotem-plparser10 2.22.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> etheredge: it's fat32 with the 4GB limit
<xFlipx> problem is that I'm not seeing where to make that change in ubuntu
<amenado> YahikoY-> erase the /boot partitions with in that partition where you installed grub
<Mudassar> amenado, I am at 130.237.238.80 and VPN server has IP 10.8.0.1
<HabboTom> Flannel: I am not buying another product after spending quite a bit on this product
<etheredge> ikonia, oh thats right can i format it to ntfs via ubuntu?
<YahikoY> amenado, so i just go rmdir -r boot?
<^paradox^> ok im all set my nicks registered thnx for the info
<Mudassar> amenado, the tap0 interface assigned to me has the IP 10.8.0.61
<matthew> how do i share a folder with NFS?
<imamac> xFlipx> did it ask to install restricted drivers?  maybe someone else can explain more, but my ATI card needed the restricted drivers in order to function remotely well
<tzd> !cron daemon
<ubottu> Factoid cron daemon not found
<Flannel> HabboTom: Right, I figured as much.  If I were you, I'd contact cpanel, since they support people who have purchased their products, right?  You may end up having to use a distro that they support.  Ubuntu can't put cpanel in our repos, since its proprietary, obviously.
<tzd> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<amenado> YahikoY-> whereever those vmlinuz and initrd files are
<^paradox^> now for my other question
<Broadcom> rfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeefffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff sdsdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Broadcom> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Nubbie> lol at that quit messager.
<Broadcom> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Flannel> !ops | Broadcom
<FloodBot2> Broadcom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Broadcom: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Broadcom> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Flare183> !flood | Broadcom
<ubottu> Broadcom: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Nubbie> what a moron.
<Flannel> ghindo: Yeah.  Thats the same one, or at least, the descrptions are.  No idea why it says it affects glibc.  But yeah, comment on that bug.  Thanks!
<xFlipx> nah it says I don't need restricted drivers - I'm disabling all compiz settings now to see if one of those was causing the issue
<etheredge> ikonia, any ideas?
<Broadcom> something was on the keyboard, and i hit enter instead of deleate. sorry
<amenado> Mudassar-> if I understood you right, you logged in to your vpn server, and then you are trying to ping 10.8.0.1 ?
<wafflezone> i guess ill just try reinstalling for the 4th time
<matthew> how do i share a folder with NFS?
<Flannel> wafflezone: What chipset is your audio?  Thats usually a good place to start
<etheredge> how can i partition an external hd to ntfs with ubuntu?
<Flare183> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<wafflezone> ALC850 i think
<Nubbie> Broadcom: your repeat on the keyboard must be very fast if that's what happened.
<gp> could somebody help me using a token for signature?
<HabboTom> Flannel: I might switch to fedora, dual boot if I could install, I dont understand half the installing, just web hosting + forums (VB) is mine
<wafflezone> flannel: it's ALC850
<xFlipx> command to restart x?
<Mudassar> amenado, I am new to vpn server I just use the following command openvpn --config client.ovpn to connect with VPN
<^paradox^> a friend whos far more ubuntu experienced than said if i play online rpg and other games that use java alot itd be a good idea to clean out java temp files in java 6 control panel regularly. said not to worry java would always rebuild em. is that right?
<Mudassar> amenado, after that I am given a tap0 interface with some ip
<imamac> xFlipx> ctrl alt bkspac
<amenado> Mudassar-> then may I suggest reading the tutorial where you got this commands from?
<matthew> what is the GUI tool for editting NFS shares?
<Broadcom> Nubbie, i im on a laptop connected to an external moniter, and i was fixing the router, set it on the laptop keyboard, and did not notice for about 30sec
<hisingh1_> VNC help??
<Broadcom> !VNC
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Mudassar> amenado, actually this is an assignment and we are given this configuration file with the suggestion to type this commandopenvpn --config client.ovpn
<Mudassar> amenado, openvpn --config client.ovpn
<hisingh1_> <ubottu> how do i connect a desktop in windows to a linux
<Mudassar> amenado, but it is not pinging it
<Broadcom> hisingh1_, it is bot follow the link
<amenado> Mudassar-> as an additional assignment, kindly google for openvpn tutorial and read up the tutorials for it..
<Mudassar> amenado, thanks for your time
<Mudassar> amenado, bye bye
<amenado> Mudassar-> and pay attention to the routing table,
<^paradox^> im honestly not sure. is what he said correct?
<matthew> what is the GUI tool for editting NFS shares?
<hisingh1_> <Broadcom> ?? i want to connect to a windows using a linux with VNC
<AJC_Z0> Nubbie: I don't have the Window Rules plugin enabled and AFAICT it would require explicit and detailed settings for each client. Is there a big radio button for something like "Allow windows to steal focus"?
<phixxor> hey guys I have a problem: my home network is WPA. In gutsy, my computer using a linksys WUSB54G usb wireless adapter with ndiswrapper could connect to it. However, now that I've updated to Hardy, it can only connect to unsecure networks. Is this a known bug? Is there a workaround?
<hisingh1_> <Broadcom> ?? any ideas
<Broadcom> hisingh1_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<Flannel> wafflezone: Have you tried this? echo "options snd_intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<hisingh1_> <Broadcom> thanks i will check it ourt
<wuxia> is there  any package taht'll convert midi to mp3?
<etheredge> does linux work with an external NTFS HD?
<hisingh1_> <Broadcom> wait, that is using ssh, i want to be able to see the screen.
<Nubbie> etheredge: yes, why wouldn't it?
<lnar> hi... i have a problem, i have a HDA Intel sound card using alsa mixer, when im listening music in exaile for example i cant hear anything else but exaile, and if Im watching a video and listening it I cant play sounds in exaile, how do i solve that?
<Nubbie> hisingh1_: SSH is just a secure protocol though which VNC screen sharing can be tunnelled though, to make it more secure.
<CarlFK> hisingh1_: you will
<frostburn> etheredge, yes it does, you may need to install nfts-3g, although that seems to be in the default build now
<Broadcom> hisingh1_, sudo apt-get VNC
<matthew> what is the GUI tool for editting NFS shares?
<frostburn> matthew, i'm not aware of any that exist
<hisingh1_> THANKS!!, i wil try now!
<Nubbie> matthew: they got rid of that GUI in Hardy.
<CarlFK> matthew: your mouse :)
<amenado> hisingh1_-> just a heads up, if you are going across internet links, using vnc is insecure, and a bit slower..
<Nubbie> matthew: there is a bug filed against the removal of that tool you should subscribe to.
<xFlipx> whoever I was speaking with - you were right - it was something in compiz that was lagging me
<JontyO> hi can someone help me?
<CarlFK> matthew: right click on the folder, pick 'share'
<amenado> hisingh1_-> now within your local lan, it is fast enuff
<lnar> hi... i have a problem, i have a HDA Intel sound card using alsa mixer, when im listening music in exaile for example i cant hear anything else but exaile, and if Im watching a video and listening it I cant play sounds in exaile, how do i solve that?
<Nubbie> !repeat | lnar
<etheredge> frostburn, how can i format an external hd to NTFS file system
<ubottu> lnar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<JontyO> On ubuntu boot (before install) I get sbin/modprobe abnormal exit
<Martiini> Broadcom: howcome your corporate policies not include linux? When are you going to give better support for linux?
<JontyO> on latest 8.04 ubuntu
<hisingh1_> Couldn't find package vnc! i tried both VNC and vnc
<Broadcom> martiini, lol
<amenado> JontyO-> you are booting a liveCD disk or from a hd?
<JontyO> amenado both dont work (tried wubi)
<JontyO> livecd and hdd
<lnar> the package is called vncviewer
<matthew> CarlFK:  that does samba
<amenado> JontyO-> what did you do to attempt to boot from a hdd?  and you have a running linux now dont you?
<lnar> so in console you type vncviewer ip
<matthew> Nubbie:  really!  that's insane.  it was a good tool.  how ridiculous.
<frostburn> etheredge, i think gparted does it
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<JontyO> amenado im on vista now
<JontyO> came preinstalled on lappy going to dualboot
<amenado> JontyO-> answer my question please.
<Nubbie> matthew: many people feel the same way as you, especially the users of mythbuntu, who very often rely on NFS.
<lnar> any idea on how to make alsa play sounds at the same time in different players??
<CarlFK> matthew: hmm, I thought there was a 'network type' option...
<etheredge> frostburn, ive been using gparted but for some reason it wont let me choose NTFS
<matthew> CarlFK:  not on my system.
<JontyO> erm I tried booting form livecd (same error) and Wubi from inside windows to boot from hdd (same error)
<lnar> how do i configure alsa??
<Bodsda> in vim, how can i save a file as a diff filename? open with -- vim /home/bod/blah.py           save with :wq! /home/bod/blah2.py ???
<amenado> JontyO-> try the alternate cd then..i dont know if it will fix your issues
<Nubbie> CarlFK: he is not having connection issues, he's having filesharing issues. the utility that used to encapsulate samba and nfs shares has been dropped from support in favour of a per-user right click-on-the-folder samba sharing solution.
<JontyO> :/
<CarlFK> matthew: nor on the one I am on now
<amenado> Bodsda-> :w! newfilename
<CarlFK> Nubbie: ah.  swell.  thanks
<ricree> when I upgraded from feisty to hardy, my numberpad stopped working and now seems to be controlling the mouse cursor instead.  Anyone have any idea how to deal with this?
<Bodsda> amenado, newfilename         being path and filename?
<Martiini> Bodsda: vim sucks , use nano
<Bodsda> no
<Cynical> anyone here have a dual head setup and have it working...
<Nubbie> lol
<Bodsda> nano=little boys toy
<amenado> Bodsda-> yeah if it will be on a different path
<Bodsda> amenado, cheers dude
<Flannel> Bodsda: yeah.  And you don't need ! either.  just any pather, whether relative or absolute will work
<ricree> Never mind, just found out how to turn it off
<Bodsda> Flannel, cheers
<CarlFK> Cynical: if nvidia, using 2 ports on one card - apt-get install nvidia-settings, run that
<^paradox^> a friend whos far more ubuntu experienced than said if i play online rpg and other games that use java alot itd be a good idea to clean out java temp files in java 6 control panel regularly. said not to worry java would always rebuild em. is that right?
<amenado> Bodsda-> the ! is needed if the destination file already exist
<Nubbie> good luck with all your your issues everybody. don't drink/drive this weekend :) g'night.
<snarkste1> hi guys.. anyone got any idea how to read ebooks .lit files??
<Bodsda> amenado, ah,.ok cheers (tis so complex) ;~)
<windowskilla> its intel
<amenado> Bodsda-> a lil more practice will make it less complex
<windowskilla> not nvidia
<unstable> What is the best way to record my screen/web browser, so I can do a demo, and make a video. what program works well?
<etheredge> can anyone tell me how to partition an external hd to NTFS?
<Bodsda> amenado, thats what imdoing ;~)
<CarlFK> windowskilla: otherwise have a look at http://dpaste.com/50602/
<windowskilla> my life would be a WHOLE lot easier if it were nvidia or ati
<Martiini> ^paradox^: I would expect people have better things to consider than java temp files
<amenado> Bodsda-> also , look for vim cheat sheets  so  you'd get exposed to its advanced features
<toresn> where are the keybindings to xpdf located? (looked in /etc/xpdf/xpdfrc, but couldn't find any section for keybindings
<frostburn> etheredge, you may want to try your luck with a gparted livecd
<Bodsda> amenado, will do,. thanka alot
<^paradox^> oh Martiini: was just wondering. im still new to linux so im not really sure
<snarkste1> anyone have any clues as to what to use to read MSreader format files? .lit
<amenado> Bodsda-> that way, you will learn regular expression along side with vim..
<Ntsunda> I'm struggling to get install of 8.04 to see my SATA HDD any ideas?
<Martiini> ^paradox^: you dont need to know about java files though, do you
<Bodsda> amenado, im confused already -- but will def do some googling,.cheers dude
<amenado> Ntsunda-> can you boot from the liveCD okay?
<nzvip> Everytime I use SSH/SFTP, Ubuntu requires me to unlock my keyring.  But there is no password, if I pick deny, I can just use SSH all the same.  But if I type in my password and click OK, I have to try it again.
<Ntsunda> liveCD boots but I can't install as it doesn't see my HDD
<amenado> Bodsda-> okay good luck, enjoy..
<^paradox^> Martiini: he suggested was just didnt know if it was accurate
<nzvip> How do I stop Ubuntu from asking for unlocking my keyring?
<nzvip> It is seriously annoying.
<Bodsda> amenado, ty ;~)
<Ntsunda> when i reach step 4 : Prepare Partitions I have no options available as it can't see any device
<amenado> Ntsunda-> once you are in liveCD, open a terminal and type  fdisk -l  to find out what your system sees as storage devices
<JontyO> Guys can someone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4975169#post4975169
<b4l74z4r> how do i make a playlist of all my mp3's in a given folder with rhythmbox?
<abyss> lo, exists there any gnome-notification screenlet? i use wlan and uses the gnome-network-manager to switch fast and easy between wirless networks!
<amenado> !who | Ntsunda
<ubottu> Ntsunda: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ntsunda> amenado: I do that and it returns nothing at all :-(
<Ntsunda> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<naxa> hi. i have a new samsung syncmaster 740N monitor on some intel graphic chipset and i cannot set greater resolution than 800x600. how can i find out what is the exact type of my graphic card (it's integrated. i have a dual core pc) and how to allow greater resolutions? Maybe i have old xorg.conf with my old monitor? how can i update?
<JontyO> All help with be really appreicated @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4975169#post4975169
<amenado> Ntsunda-> nothing ? no results from fdisk -l   thats an eLL not a one at the end
<Martiini> nzvip: if there was a way to disable keyring managers and kde wallet and such
<nzvip> Alternative, allow me to set the password, so I can type it in and it won't ask again.
<Martiini> nzvip: Ive done it .. its somewhere in the forums .. how to disable passwords
<Ntsunda> amenado: fdisk -l <enter> returns me to the next line with no results
<amenado> naxa try  xdpyinfo
<sbox> Hello all, does anyone know the command to format my flash drive?
<amenado> Ntsunda-> that meant it has not detected any hard disk then..reboot and try again
<abyss> or other question! can i do the pop-up manually from console to get the gnome-network-manager wireless switcher?
<Ntsunda> amenado: GParted also comes back and tells me "no devices detected"
<Ntsunda> amenado:  I've been at this for 10 hours already, can't tell you how many reboots
<amikrop> Hello. Where can I find a good theme the provides a black panel?
<amikrop> I 've seen it in screenshots.
<hisingh1> VNC is not working properly
<Martiini> sbox : gparted, parted, cfdisk, fdisk ?  .. to format usb flash
<nzvip> Martiini: mkfs
<sbox> Martiini: nice one
<hisingh1> How do i configure VnC
<Martiini> amikrop : gnome-look maybe ?
<amikrop> http://appdb.winehq.org/appimage.php?iId=17171
<amikrop> this theme
<Martiini> amikrop : thats horrible
<ajitam> hi I just upgrade to 8.04 and I notice that my wireless internet connection is very slow so I went to network tools . it shows that my wireles is only 1Mbps
<joombaga> Could someone help me with my modem?
<zChris> ajitam: man iwconfig
<amikrop> Martiini: I like it :P
<amikrop> Martiini: Do you know its name?
<D0ugh_B0ii> can any one help me get my wireless internet to work? i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and i cant seem to get it to work.
<amenado> ajitam-> what speed do you expect?
<JontyO> everyone if u can help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4975169#post4975169 plz need as much help as poss
<naxa> how can I make ubuntu redetect my monitor (and video card)?
<Starnestommy> JontyO: what happens when you try to boot it?
<ipei> Hi! Can someone please tell me how to get the apps to the top? http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/6407/examplefn2.png
<hisingh1> the say command wont work in termianl
<Martiini> amikrop : would know the name .. Ive seen it in gnome-look .. how about this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora_clean?content=79655
<amenado> JontyO-> i did already suggested to you earlier about downloading alternate cd  eh if liveCD dont work?
<ajitam> zChris:  if I connect with my notebook directly to internet I got about 4Mb but if I connect over ubuntu server internet is very slow
<ajitam> zChris: and server isn't using no connection
<ipei> Hi! Can someone please tell me how to get the apps to the top? http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/6407/examplefn2.png (I'm using twinView)
<amikrop> Martiini: I 'll check it out. Thanks.
<zChris> ajitam: i think you can set speed with iwconfig
<JontyO> amenado: I will try that later but seeing if there is a simple fix
<amenado> Ntsunda-> while at liveCd try   lshw |grep -i sata   or  dmesg|grep -i sata  to see if they are detected
<hisingh1> How do i use the SAY command in Terminal??
<joombaga> JontyO: I've seen this happen when trying to use an install disc made for the wrong architecture.
<tim167> how do i reset grub ?
<amenado> tim167-> please clarify ..what do you meant by reset?
<JontyO> joombaga
<JontyO> I got X86
<JontyO> 32 bit
<JontyO> i386
<JontyO> Toshiba Equium L350
<tim167> amenado, i installed ubuntu to a usb disk, but i did something wrong in previous attempts so i think grub hangs, i want to remove or reinstall it
<JontyO> Niiiice laptop :PP
<joombaga> JontyO: Alright, just an idea.
<Flannel> !away > Bodsda_away
<tim167> amenado: i get a black screeen saying 'GRUB _' and nothing more
<Bodsda_away> Flannel, my bad, forgot i was still in here
<joombaga> JontyO: if the alternate install you could try performing a dist upgrade from Gutsy
<joombaga> JontyO: ^add a doesn't work there
<amenado> tim167-> i also asked you earlier about, you thought your usb is detected as two drives, i responded with no such thing..is this the same usb drive?
<D0ugh_B0ii> can any one help me get my wireless internet to work? i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and i cant seem to get it to work.
<amenado> d
<Martiini> tim167: you can try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<JontyO> ok i'll try
<jessica> how can i run scripts on boot
<aaroncampbell> Kubuntu 8.04 doesn't seem to be launching the box to choose an action for my camera when it's plugged in by USB (like the option to transfer the pictures using digiKam).  Here are the System Log Lines: http://paste2.org/p/28662
<JontyO> (downloads yet ANOTHER image file :/)
<tim167> thanks Martiini
<amenado> D0ugh_B0ii-> what have you done so far? have you looked at tutorials on how to activate your wifi in ubuntu?
<Martiini> jessica crontab or session manager
<SeaPhor> amenado, I finally have workin wireless!!
<alec> can anyone tell me how to quickly switch desktops?
<tim167> amenado:  yes, definitely the same usb drive, shows up as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<amenado> SeaPhor-> which brand you bought?
<Ntsunda> amenado: lshw returns SATA Controller IDE Mode config: driver=sats_sis latency=64 module =sata_sis
<jessica> i am wanting to run two scripts on boot so when i boot up i dont have to run them manually which directory can the command to run the scripts in
<jessica> well more like which file do i put the commands in
<tim167> amenado: but that is another usb drive, im trying several models (i really want to get a usb install working!)
<amenado> tim167-> you are booting from which drive? sda ? so is sda your usb ?
<SeaPhor> amenado, Airlink AWLH4130 108 PCI Wireless-G 108Mbps PCI
<Jezz> hi
<tim167> amenado: booting from Live cdrom
<D0ugh_B0ii> yea i was looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112526
<guardian> hi
<D0ugh_B0ii> but i couldnt get it to work
<tim167> amenado: and after installing i try to boot from sda
<Jezz> i need a bittorrent client and usenet client for ubuntu?
<amenado> SeaPhor-> congrats...now you're in-laws are happy not to see cables running on the floor
<joombaga> jessica: When do you want them to run?
<AlsMe> I'm building a PC right now with 1 HDD. However, in the future I'm going to be upgrading to RAID 3 and place 2 more drives in the computer (for a total of 3).
<guardian> how can i recover when do-release-upgrade was interrupted by power outage ? :(
<AlsMe> My question is.. (and please don't answer unless your 100% sure), can I successfully upgrade from 1 disk (no raid) to having 3 drives in raid 3 [B]without[/B] formatting my disk?
<AlsMe>  I.E, My Motherboard has support for raid 3.
<Jezz> so i dont need windows anymore :)
<jessica> when booting
<Jezz> and
<tim167> amenado: which is the large device on that usb stick, sdb is only 1.5 MB, some kind of 'security' thing...
<linkmaster03> why are my youtube videos in firefox pausing every 2 seconds?
<joombaga> jessica: before a user logs in?
<Jezz> i installed ubuntu with WUBI, can i browse the Windows partition its on?
<SeaPhor> amenado, i shut down, took out old card, put in new one, powered on, and i had wireless, no config nothing!
<Jezz> linkmaster same problem here
<jessica> they can run on login but i would prefer them to run on boot
<Jezz> seems to be a flash problem
<Jezz> just restart it
<amenado> tim167-> im not following you, whats the large device you speak of?
<justworkalready> hey can someone help me get my wifi to work? It used to work in gutsy but the upgrade to hardy broke it
<jumpkic1> hello
<alec> is there a key command to switch active desktops?
<AlsMe> I'm building a PC right now with 1 HDD. However, in the future I'm going to be upgrading to RAID 3 and place 2 more drives in the computer (for a total of 3).
<AlsMe> My question is.. (and please don't answer unless your 100% sure), can I successfully upgrade from 1 disk (no raid) to having 3 drives in raid 3 without formatting my disk?
<AlsMe>  I.E, My Motherboard has support for raid 3.
<D0ugh_B0ii> i cant even get my wifi to read anything lol
<jumpkic1> anyone have an Ipod mounted under Ubuntu?   If so, what's the mountpoint called?
<tim167> amenado: one usb stick shows up as /dev/sda of 4.1 Gig, and /dev/sdb of 1.5 MB
<linkmaster03> Jezz: i've tried clearing my cache, reloading the browser, rebooting my comp, etc
<Jezz> oh weird
<tim167> amenado: so the larg 'device' is where i installed ubuntu to
<Jezz> for me the problem was gone
<jumpkic1> (trying to figure out if they all have "ipod" in their path somewhere)
<Jezz> but once in a while i still get it
<Jezz> mostly when i have multiple tabs with movies open
<justworkalready> jumpkic1: you can call the mountpoint whatever you want, it just has to exist as a folder. putting in /media/ is probably a good idea
<FluxMe> hello?
<amenado> tim167-> so you do really have two physical usb drive right? not a single usb dongle that you said were detected as two drives?
<evand> Jezz: /host in Ubuntu
<Jezz> Can i browse the Windows partition if i installed ubuntu with WUBI?
<justworkalready> jumpkic1: finding out the device name is a little trickier. it's gonna be /dev/something
<linkmaster03> why are my youtube videos in firefox pausing every 2 seconds?
<ajitam> zChris: I try turnig ipv6 off nothing
<Jezz> i can see my external drive so i know i can browse ntsf drives
<Martiini> jessica , initrd runs before user login I think .. Im no pro but you can look up rc0.d rc1.d rcS.d etc
<jumpkic1> ﻿justworkalready: yeah, but by default mine mounts to "/media/GED's IPod"...  I'm trying to figure out if they all have "ipod" in the string if they are automounted or if that is the actual volume name
<jessica> thanks
<tim167> amenado, no! :) it is definitely just one usb stick, which shows up as two devices /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<joombaga> jessica: put the scripts in /etc/int.d/
<ajitam> zChris: how can I change speed with iwcofig ?
<FluxMe> can anyone help me with setting up my network, having probs on this laptop that i setup Fluxbuntu on
<tim167> amenado: i think this is strange too, but i swear its like that
<justworkalready> jumpkic1: oh, gotcha. I don't know :)
<Jezz> also
<joombaga> jessica: then run "update-rc.d NAMEOFSCRIPT defaults
<mk> Jezz, with wubi it's automounted as /host
<Martiini> jessica, etc/init.d
<Jezz> oh ok
<jessica> ok thanks
<justworkalready> can someone help me with my wifi? I can't connect to WPA networks anymore
<frostburn> Cool, my clock widget stopped working.  it says it's 5:10 =(    $ date  says    Fri May 16 17:56:17 EDT 2008
<jessica> which file do i put the commands that runt hem
<frostburn> i would have been in work forever
<joombaga> jessica: and make sure to make the script executable
<jessica> *them and dont worry they are
<Jezz> woot cool
<Jezz> thnx
<justworkalready> with network manager or manually! I can connect fine to unencrypted networks but I used to be able to connect to WPA
<amenado> tim167-> man thats a new one, perhaps it does really have its own controller to separate the two as virtual drives....too many new techs to discover for me
<Jezz> yay i can browse windows partition
<Jezz> can i create a shortcut or something?
<Martiini> jessica I udsually google and  read wikipadia and ubuntuforums
<FluxMe> Can anyone help me with my Network config setup in fluxbuntu, i can not connect to my network
<jessica> ok thanks
<tim167> amenado: its probably some security feature of this usb stick, which is useless to me, so i feel ripped off frankly...i just wanted a usb stick period
<duairc> Sorry if I'm like the billionth person to say this, but is MSN not working for anyone else?
<evand> Jezz: ln -s /host ~/Desktop/Windows
<Jezz> thnx
<matt444> how do you change the hostname?
<Ntsunda> amenado: thanks for your help - I'm calling it a night
<Jezz> uh i get a error that the file does not exist
<linkmaster03> why are my youtube videos in firefox pausing every 2 seconds?
<amenado> Ntsunda-> okay, i was still googling for some info..i'll quit while am ahead
<tim167> amenado: to make matters worse, there is only a windows .exe on this 1.5 MB 'device'
<joombaga> jessica: What do you mean?  Just put the files in that directory
<AlsMe> are you able to updgrade from no raid to rain in ubuntu?
<tim167> amenado: called 'lock.exe' and a pdf manual
<FluxMe> anyone?
<amenado> tim167-> what was the description of it when sold to you? 8gig drive?
<jessica> i mean i want to run two files on boot dose it matter where they are]
<tim167> amenado: zMATE PEN, 4GB www.dane-elec.com
<justworkalready> can anyone help me with wifi issues?
<Ntsunda> amenado: I've also been googling, I think I'm gonna carry on playing with bios settings too - but I'll pick it up again in the morning
<MuddClub_Guest> hello in my /etc/hosts file i wish to map 192.168.0.200 to *.domain.com can i do this? or do i need to enter in every subdomain i wish to resolve?
<amenado> jessica-> it matters where they are, because if those files are located in un-mounted filesystems, it cant be read right? so make sure they exist on a mounted partitions ..
<joombaga> jessica: It's always worked for me to put them in /etc/init.d/
<Ntsunda> amenado - perhaps I should just go and buy an IDE drive
<crimpson> When I did screen -dmS name, and later screen -r name, is there a way to put it in the background again?
<jessica> i need to run to scripts one being ./makedrv and the other ./wlan0up
<SeaPhor> justworkalready, are you using wpa_suplicant?
<duairc> Is anybody else having problems getting Pidgin to connect to MSN or is it just me?
<jumpkic1> can anyone tell me if their IPOD automounted to "/media/someone's IPod"?
<amenado> Ntsunda-> i would not disagree, i had problems with sata drivers before, i only want to be shamed once..dont want to repeat it
<hisingh1> mr cheater
<D0ugh_B0ii> Can anyone help me i cant get my wireless internet to work i jsut installed ubuntu on my laptop and cant find out how to setup wireless connection
<justworkalready> SeaPhor: yes. I've tried using that and network-manager - both fail
<JontyO> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4975169#post4975169 all help needed
<hisingh1> cheatr??
<amenado> D0ugh_B0ii-> what have you done so far? have you looked at tutorials on how to activate your wifi in ubuntu?
<matt444> how do you set the hostname?
<D0ugh_B0ii> yea
<FluxMe> can someone please help me i cant get it to see my network over eth
<D0ugh_B0ii> yea i was looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112526
<AlsMe> can you join a domain in ubuntu?
<joombaga> jessica: you can probably copy those scripts to /etc/init.d/
<amenado> !who  | D0ugh_B0ii
<ubottu> D0ugh_B0ii: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<AlsMe> hola?
<AlsMe> wow
<SeaPhor> justworkalready, what chipset are you using, brand and model?
<hawkeyex> anyone know anything about vlc snapshots?
<jessica> but there in a file and there dependent on all the other files
<Arrick> hey all, if I have vnc viewer full screen on one workspace, I want to be able to flip from one desktop to another with a key combo, is that already available in 8.04?
<FluxMe> can anyone help me?
<matt444> this is what I want to do.  instead of doing ssh user@192.168.1.1  I'd like to be able to do 'ssh desktop'   i KNOW this is possible because i've had it set up before
<hawkeyex> I'm trying to get it up as a gui, but how?
<justworkalready> SeaPhor: it's a linksys WUSB54Gv2, which is prism54. I'm using ndiswrapper. It worked perfectly in gutsy
<jessica> i have to go for a while i will be back at some point to tell you how i have got on thanks for your help
<tim167> amenado: anyway, this other usb stick doesnt have this wierdness, so it should be useable, but as i said, i did something wrong with installing grub on it, do you know how to fix / remove/ reinstall grub ?
<hisingh1> anyone know a good text to speech program in ubuntu
<Mathman> hisingh1: festival is all I know of
<joombaga> Does anyone know how to setup slmodemd?
<hisingh1> Mathman: how do i use it??
<Mathman> hisingh1: dunno off the top of my head.
<hisingh1> Mathman:k
<hisingh1> anyone know a good text to speech program in ubuntu
<SeaPhor> justworkalready, ahhh, i fought with that one, and it won!, i have used that one, rtl8185, rtl5xx, and netgearWPN111, tried ndiswrapper, sometimes i would get 1 to work for an hour or so then no more,,, finally, I bought a  Airlink AWLH4130 108 PCI Wireless-G 108Mbps PCI. it worked strait out of the box, no config!
<plik> hisingh1: festival is the de facto open source offering
<justworkalready> SeaPhor: lol, yes that's why I bought a netgear atheros card for my other computer -- madwifi is much easier!
<justworkalready> SeaPhor: but I don't want to give up yet! I know it works
<Mathman> hisingh1: ha, yeah, it amazes me you'd turn around and ask that question again
<hisingh1> Mathman: well, you didnt help much
<tom__> Hey, this is kind of silly.. but I installed gkrellm from the repositories.  How can I run it without it appearing in my taskbar?  I tried gkrellm -w, but that doesn't work.
<FluxMe> Can anyone help me
<FluxMe> ?
<FluxMe> can anyone hear me
<plik> oh, I missed it the first time... still if you don't like festival and have a few $ then cepstral is worth a look
<crimpson> FluxMe I cant hear ya
<Mathman> FluxMe: relax.  and ask a real question.  of course someone can probably help you
<SeaPhor> justworkalready, ok, but i already lost that fight, not much help from me, unless you want the correct instructions on the order of ndswrapper?
<Chillyboarder> If anyone uses Ubuntu on a Dell 640M or E1405 or has experience with it then please PM me.
<FluxMe> mathman: i have been asking if someone can help me with connecting to my network, iam using fluxbuntu but its not connecting
<FluxMe> nm i gtr
<justworkalready> SeaPhor: that's ok :). THe problem isn't with ndiswrapper, it's with wpa_supplicant, I'm pretty sure (unless the problem is a combination of both) because I can connect fine to unencryped networks
<britton> hello, using ubuntu hardy heron here, I got ventrilo working but I can't get a working icon for the launcher.  I DL'd a jpg and converted it to .png in GIMP but GNOME won't recognize it.  How can I get the icon to work?
<justworkalready> I hope someone else shows up who knows how to fix this problem
<hisingh1> Fluxman what do you need
<crimpson> he's gone
<SeaPhor> justworkalready, well look this over, maybe you missed something, look at the fourth step here  http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=63
<justworkalready> alright, thanks
<duairc> Sorry for spamming, I know I've asked this twice already but I've got no responses: is anbody else having problems connection to MSN with Pidgin at the moment?
<SeaPhor> justworkalready, no prob
<joombaga> britton: is it hidden?
<hisingh1> how do i create a alias
<dpowerd> duairc, no
<britton> joombaga, is what hidden?  the jpg and png reside in a folder that is not hidden, and the files are not hidden (they do not start with a ".")
<Martiini> duairc:  maybe they just dont want to talk to you on msn
<guest> is there a specific room  i can go to get help with pidgin?
<Dysk> Does ubuntu currently include fglrx?  It's not working for me since I upgraded.
<hisingh1> what is the file called for alias
<Martiini> guest , no , you need a motel .. there is no room
<SeaPhor> duairc, nope, i just started pidgin and connected right away
<LEJ> Hello all.... I have a question about Mounting a Striped Volume from the 8.04 Live CD.  LSI SAS 1068 PCI-X Controller. Shows in lspci normally but there are no /dev/sd* to mount. Suggestions?
<guest> is there a specific *channel*  i can go to get help with pidgin? happy? :)
<Martiini> guest , #pidgin?
<Chillyboarder> If anyone uses Ubuntu on a Dell 640M or E1405 or has experience with it then please PM me.
<guest> -_- thank you :)
<duairc> Hmmm, well thanks then.
<joombaga> britton: I meant the file.  They don't have to start with a "." to be hidden.  Just a sec, I'm testing
<Martiini> guest , I was joking if you wanted to thank me
<windowskilla> lol great.. tried to install kde 4 on my ubuntu box... I should have known better.
<LEJ> (It should have been hampster instead of heron btw.)
<joombaga> britton: Are you using the "add to panel" dialog?
<frost> any idea about SiS S17012 ? - No sound on ubuntu 8.04 , anyone know how to fix this problem
<frost> Plz
<windowskilla> cause now kdm is corrupted , gdm won't let me let it take over again.
<Martiini> windowskilla:  how about dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<LEJ> I have a question about Mounting a Striped Volume from the Live CD.  LSI SAS 1068 PCI-X Controller. Shows in lspci normally but there are no /dev/sd* to mount. Suggestions? Do I need to compile driver/insert module perhaps?
<windowskilla> so my next question is I want gdm back.
<frost> please need help about sis S17012
<joombaga> Could someone help me with my modem?
<Martiini> frost : this is what I get http://www.google.ee/search?hl=et&q=S17012+site%3Aubuntuforums.org&btnG=Otsi&lr=
<ompaul> !modem | joombaga
<ubottu> joombaga: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<windowskilla> k lemme try... I think that did it though
<LEJ> I give props to the people that stay in here all day long. I hate being a taker instead of a contributor and you guys deal with the takers all day long.
<brygee> what is everybody's torrent program of choice for ubuntu?
<dpowerd> ktorrent
<plik> brygee: Deluge
<Martiini> brygee: deluge, ktorrent
<brygee> dpowerd: plik: Martiini: are they anything like utorrent?
<dpowerd> brygee, i find ktorrent to be VERY similar to utorrent, however i have not used deluge
<brygee> dpowerd: i'm going to try it out, thank you
<Martiini> brygee: http://ubuntuforums.org/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=2840
<Martiini> Why dont people use google ?!
<plik> brygee: is much like ktorrent, but without all the kde stuff so a bit lighter on a standard gnome desktop
<LEJ> Anyone have suggestions on where to find help (other than search engines or forums) on getting a RAID Volume mounted from the LiveCD?
<dpowerd> whats google :]
<lmosher> Help: Kernel 2.6.24 won't boot on my laptop. 2.6.22 WILL boot (using it now). Reason: 2.6.24 doesn't see my hard drives (SATA). Grub file entry is correct, kernel says that it can't find /dev/disk/by-uuid/. It dumps me to a shell and the directory is just not there. It is in 2.6.22
<LEJ> Altavista forever!
<plik> brygee: similar sorts of plugins as you'd get with utorrent, similar functionality & layout
<SeaPhor> LEJ, i am not experienced enough to help you, but i have been here long enough to notice that the channel kinda rotates,, sometimes theres ppl on that get into great technical detail and others not, so if you dont get an answer now. wait awhile and come back and try again, or hang out and help others with what you know :-)
<brygee> plik: which is lighter?
<alzamabar>  Hi, my PC just froze. I had to restart. Is there any logs which I could go and see to check what the problem was?
<Martiini> dpowerd:  google.about.com/od/googlebasics/p/whatisgoogle.htm
<aaroncampbell> When I tried to apt-get upgrade, I got: The following packages have been kept back:  libtotem-plparser10
<brygee> Martiini: google won't give me answers!
<plik> i suspect deluge unless you need the kde stuff for anything else
<Martiini> brygee : for me it does
<dpowerd> well im on kubuntu so it was only natural to use ktorrent :p
<plik> I used to swear by ktorrent untill I saw the light  ;)
<brygee> plik: deluge it is ty
<plik> brygee: welcome, enjoy
<plik> and don't forget to seed plenty  ;)
<DarK-Usurp> whats the name for the blinking | where u type other than cursor
<DarK-Usurp> anyone?
<LEJ> prompt?
<Chillyboarder> sec dark
<mpontillo> ﻿DarK-Usurp: caret
<LEJ> Caret is ^
<DarK-Usurp> im trying to edit it in vb
<DarK-Usurp> but cursor is the mouse in vb
<mpontillo> Yeah, I realized caret is really the Java name for it. But a name nonetheless...
<DarK-Usurp> caret? lol
<mpontillo> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/text/Caret.html
<DarK-Usurp> i belive u
<brygee> plik: always, you wouldn't happen to know if anything is replacing oink would you?
<dpowerd> waffles.fm ;]
<DarK-Usurp> but i need to be able to name it in windows
<Chillyboarder> prompt
<Chillyboarder> was what I read it was
<plik> brygee: I wish
<SpeakerMania> msg NickServ IDENTIFY goldfish1993
<LEJ> brygee.... I think that would be "sizzle"
 * plik misses oink  :/
<DarK-Usurp> someone told me prompt before
<Wannabe> I would like to be able to play ET(enemy-territory) and listen to music with totem, any one know i could make this possible.
<DarK-Usurp> but theres no command for it in vb
<plik> LEJ: sizzle eh?
<DarK-Usurp> ill see again
<brygee> LEJ: sizzle you say?
<b4l74z4r> how do i make a playlist of all my mp3's in a given folder with rhythmbox?
<Bizzeh> hey, does ubuntu support the rt2500 chipset (pci 11g chipset) out of the box?
<Martiini> SpeakerMania: , nick  passford = goldfish1993 ?
<dpowerd> brygee, replacement for oink.co.uk?
 * LEJ will just shut up now. :)
<brygee> dpowerd: yes oink.cd
 * Chillyboarder is listening to LEJ's wisdom
<dpowerd> brygee, look into waffles.fm or what.cd
<aguitel> anyone use gnome-art-nextgeneration ?
<dpowerd> those are the 2 replacements
<Dew420> anyone having trouble with pidging + msn at the moment?
<dpowerd> Dew420, nope works fine
<arooni> i set up tftp a while ago... does anyone know how to find out which directory i'm serving files from?  and how i can test that the tftp file server (for receiving files) is working???
<Martiini> Bizzeh : rt2500 is recommended chipset for linux
<Dew420> strange. hey dpowerd want to do a quick check of something?
<dpowerd> ok
<Bizzeh> ahh
<brygee> dpowerd: will do
<Bizzeh> excellent
<aguitel> anyone have trouble with Gnome-art nextgeneration?
<Dew420> is your msn connectiong nexus.passport.com
<brygee> LEJ: you son of a bitch :P
<Dew420> lots of people haing problems, all seem to connect via there lol
<ompaul> !language | brygee
<ubottu> brygee: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bizzeh> rt2500 drivers being hard to add into any dists is the reason my home server is currently a win2k3 server
<dpowerd> Dew420, im not sure
<Bizzeh> will be going ubuntu in the morning
<dpowerd> messenger.hotmail.com
<Dew420> ty
<brygee> whoops, that one slipped.
<Hammer89> I need to export the display from one Ubuntu system to another... I tried issuing the "export DISPLAY=<ip address>:1.0" command in terminal... but it's not working... what am I doing wrong?
<frost> does anyone can help , i have a problem with my sound card SiS S17012 on Ubuntu 8.04 i dont have sound
<aguitel> anyone have trouble with Gnome-art nextgeneration?
<SpeakerMania> Martiini: Tried to identify myself. lmao. Won't do that again in a channel. lol Forgot the slash. :P I changed my password, btw. lol
<amenado> Bizzeh-> are you serving anything ? why not use the ethernet interface?
<Hammer89> ﻿SpeakerMania: lol
<Wannabe> I would like to be able to play ET(enemy-territory) and listen to music with totem, any one know i could make this possible.
<frost> any iday to fix this problem
<frost> idea*
<SpeakerMania> lol
<brygee> dpowerd: is what invite only?
<crimsun> frost: please download http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh to your Desktop, then run it in a Terminal using `bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh'
<s3a> is it possible to make encrypted .zip files or any other compressed form in ubuntu?
<crimsun> frost: doing so will help us troubleshoot your symptom.
<s3a> like password encrypted
<SpeakerMania> Anyway, what is a good SSH client to use? I ran "sudo apt-get install ssh" fromm a tutorial, but it didn't explain what to do after that.
<SpeakerMania> from*
<amenado> s3a yes its possible
<mpalm> Hello
<frost> thank you very much crimsun
<crimsun> SpeakerMania: openssh-client should be installed already
<benpicco_> s3a, try PeaZip
<mpalm> I'm a noob to Ubuntu
<mpalm> :D
<dpowerd> brygee, if you want on waffles i have some invites, yea they are both invite only
<dpowerd> like oink
<s3a> benpicco_: is it sudo apt-gettable?
<SpeakerMania> Crimsun: I'm assuming ALT+F2 with that?
<crimsun> SpeakerMania: you can use it from a command line, at the shell, with Terminal
<SeaPhor> Bizzeh,  also look here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500?action=show&redirect=Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<mpalm> I have a new HP Pavilion DV6700z that formerly had Windows Vista on it but I deleted that and installed Ubuntu
<solrize> will there be new install cd's made for hardy any time soon, that don't have the ssh bug?
<brygee> dpowerd: want to send me an invite to waffles?
<crimsun> SpeakerMania: e.g., ssh user@some.host
<mpalm> any ideas on what I need to know to get started?
<frost> crimsun,: http://pastebin.ca/1020623
<solrize> openssl i mean
<benpicco_> s3a, still not, but they offer a .deb
<crimsun> frost: sec, looking
<dpowerd> brygee, just drop me your email
<benpicco_> s3a, http://peazip.sourceforge.net/
<brygee> dpowerd: you get it?
<SpeakerMania> Crimsun: Thanks.
<crimsun> frost: are you attempting to use the spdif connector?
<amenado> mpalm->  start here http://free-electrons.com/training/intro_unix_linux
<aaroncampbell> When I tried to apt-get upgrade, I got: The following packages have been kept back:  libtotem-plparser10
<frost> no
<mpalm> I'm also selling a new HP Pavilion DV6700t for $800 if anybody's interested
<crimsun> frost: or are you trying to play to "normal" computer speakers/headphones?
<dpowerd> ya got it
<dpowerd> sent
<brygee> ty
<frost> yes
<dpowerd> np
<frost> Normal
<frost> like i did on windoz
<s3a> benpicco_: thx ill try it out and a deb isnt bad ;)
<frost> it worked perfect out there
<tikka> is there an issue with the gb ubuntu portage server?
<SeaPhor> benpicco_, the first part of that url looks painful :-(
<mgroman> ~ubuntu
<crimsun> frost: ok, please run this command: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<frost> but here dont know why it doesnt works i just removed windows all i want to use only ubuntu but no sound :(
<benpicco_> s3a, it's kind a swiss archive knife, but the interface is quiet crappy imho
<guardian> how can i regenerate /etc/fstab with correct uids ?
<mgroman> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<frost> crimsun, :  * Resetting ALSA...
<ompaul> tikka, there is no ubuntu portage server ;-) if you are referring to the repos then I suggest you ask in #ubuntu-uk
<benpicco_> SeaPhor, becaurse of the sourceforge subdomain?
<crimsun> frost: right, now please try this command: aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<mpalm> if anybody is interested in buying a laptop I'm selling this one at this link http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/sys/654498866.html
<Stwange> I keep seeing a black cursor go across my screen, just every now and then really quick, once it moved my mouse onto the door in the top right hand corner.... am I hallucinating?
<mgroman> crimsun: are you sure he is ready for it?
<frost> bash: /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav: Permission denied
<crimsun> mgroman: more context, please?
<Nostahl> what do i need to do to get my headphone's jack working on my laptop
<frost> crimsun, : bash: /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav: Permission denied
<SeaPhor> benpicco_, lol, no, was j/k,
<CaptainMorgan> Where can I view this information: "user is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported." ?
<crimsun> frost: you need to copy and paste the entire command :)
<mgroman> SeaPhor: LOL n1
<frost> sorry
<mgroman> !arch
<ubottu> Factoid arch not found
<Nostahl> !headphones
<mgroman> trevor stone sucks
<ubottu> Factoid headphones not found
<frost> crimsun, : ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<frost> aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<tikka> ompaul,  ooops sorry, I am a gentoo user also lol
<dpowerd> plik, msg me email addy
<crimsun> frost: ok, is this Ubuntu 8.04?
<tikka> thanks :)
<SeaPhor> guardian, did you edit your fstab or is it wrong to begin with?
<Nostahl> anyone know any tips to help get my headphone's jack working
<dimas869> i am having problem installing some modules so i would like to delete the entire file from the terminal and reinstall so how do i delete a folder from a terminal i mean the command?
<frost> crimsun, : yes Ubuntu 8.04 \n \l
<guardian> i upgraded ubuntu server using do-release-upgrade and at first reboot it blames my uiids in /etc/fstab
<guardian> i don't know what to do
<CaptainMorgan> Where can I view report of this incident: "user is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported." ?
<plik> dpowerd: thanks
<guardian> i have disks not mounted
<crimsun> Nostahl: could you include a bit more detail?
<dpowerd> enjoy
<Nostahl> it dosnt play out of headphone's jack
<crimsun> frost: ok, what's the output from this command?  pgrep -c -x pulseaudio
<Nostahl> and dosnt mute speakers when headphone's jack pluged in
<Nostahl> so i think its not recognizing it
<frost> it says 1
<crimsun> Nostahl: please download http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh and save it to your Desktop.  Then, in a Terminal, run it using `bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh'
<frost> crimsun, : its 1
<dimas869> whats the command to remove a folder from terminal?
<SeaPhor> guardian, do you have /home (and other important directories) on a separate partition?
<kitche> dimas869: rmdir
<guardian> SeaPhor: yes
<crimsun> frost: ok, do you hear the sound from `paplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav' ?
<dimas869> kitche thanks
<kitche> dimas869: it has to be empty with that command or you can use rm -r
<aguitel> anyone use gnome-art-nextgeneration ?
<SeaPhor> guardian, then i would consider a fresh install
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<frost> crimsun, : no
<frost> crimsun, : no sound at all
<s3a> benpicco_: wat does that swiss nife thing u said mean?
<MachinTrucChose> can anyone help me? I have a program that I'd like to run from a directory other than /home. What permissions should I give it? I set the "World" permission to read and execute, but that wasn't enough apparently
<crimsun> frost: ok, please try this:  `pasuspender -- aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'
<sFEARs> i need some help with my wireless network, it all of a sudden stopped working, not sure what changed. It sees the available wireless network but won't connect to it. is there a way i can purge all the network settings and reset to default?
<SeaPhor> guardian, then edit the fstab after to tell it where /home (and other important directories) are
<benpicco_> s3a, just that it can handle nearly every archive type
<kitche> MachinTrucChose: you just have to chmod +x the fiel and run it
<guardian> can't i just recover the uuids?
<Nostahl> http://pastebin.ca/1020628
<frost> crimsun, I only can say that you are LEGEND
<frost> crimsun, : now it works PERFECT
<s3a> benpicco_: all i jneed is encrypted zips tho
<frost> crimsun, : the legend , thank you very very very much for this kind of help
<crimsun> frost: np.
<frost> you are nr1
<SeaPhor> guardian, probably but i don't know how, thats probably the question for you ask here :-)
<amenado> sFEARs-> perhaps the AP needs to be reset..try that
<frost> i love ubuntu :)
<sFEARs> how do i do that amenado?
<pewsh> anyone know if 8.04 has built in kerbel support for 3ware 9650se cards?
<Nostahl> crimsun http://pastebin.ca/1020628
<pewsh> s/kerbel/kernel
<crimsun> Nostahl: sec, looking
<pewsh> gerbil
<MachinTrucChose> kitche: thanks, I already knew this, but your advice reminded me that there might be other executables. I added +x to ALL the "green" (executable) files in the folder, and now it works. Beforehand I was only doing it for the binary and .sh script.
<benpicco_> s3a, yes, it can open them, too
<amenado> sFEARs-> go find the on/off switch or power chord and unplugged for a few secs..
<ubuntu__> problem with persistence on USB livecd install.  Can boot from USB stick but changes are not saved.  Looking at casper-rw partition is an unknown filesystem and is not mounted, is this normal?
<SeaPhor> guardian, I'll ask around while you seek help from another here
<halycon> hey everyone has anyone had any experience working with an Ipod in Ubuntu? I am attempting to get it working with Amarok and I have read a couple of the howto's and documents ive found on google and I'm still not able to get it to mount/detect
<MachinTrucChose> is there a single command that does "chmod +x" to all executable files?
<shane2peru> I'm trying to use dvd-slideshow and I keep getting an ffmpeg error!  Anyone have any ideas???
<s3a> benpicco_: can WinXP extract password protected zip files?
<halycon> s3a, yes
<s3a> halycon: k, thx :)
<benpicco_> s3a, don't know
<shane2peru> ffmpeg has some serious problems, does anyone know anything about that?
<s3a> benpicco_: halycon just said it works
<s3a> benpicco_: so that .deb works with all ubuntu versions?
<dimas869> i am having a problem compiling and would like to post ain bin but dont remeber how so you have a look
<sFEARs> i need some help with my wireless network, it all of a sudden stopped working, not sure what changed. It sees the available wireless network but won't connect to it. is there a way i can purge all the network settings and reset to default?
<benpicco_> s3a, they should
<crimsun> Nostahl: can you try model=lenovo ?
<Nostahl> crimsun where
<s3a> benpicco_: k, thx for everythiong
<halycon> sFEARs, if you right click on the nm-applet doc in gnome
<halycon> sFEARs, if you right click on the nm-applet doc in gnome there is an edit wireless networks option there maybe you can just remove it and readd the info
<crimsun> Nostahl: in a Terminal: echo options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base-test
<sFEARs> i'm not sure what the nm-applet doc is halycon
<shane2peru> does anyone know about ffmpeg ???  It seems to not be working properly with dvd-slideshow
<halycon> sFEARs, it will probably show up as 2 little computer monitors near the time or on one of the panels
<ubuntu__> problem with persistence on USB livecd install.  Can boot from USB stick but changes are not saved.  Looking at casper-rw partition is an unknown filesystem and is not mounted, is this normal?
<halycon> sFEARs, it is equivalent to the local area connection icon in winxp
<The-red-queen> Hi
<sFEARs> there's no way to purge the settings from there halycon
<shane2peru> !hi | The-red-queen
<ubottu> The-red-queen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shane2peru> does anyone know anything about dvd-slideshow??
<CaptainMorgan> Where can I view report of this incident: "user is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported." ?
<The-red-queen> thanks
<crimsun> Nostahl: after you do that, please reboot
<halycon> sFEARs, I just saw on mine it has an option where you can edit the wireless networks if you right click on it and then there is a remove option where you can remove an SSID if it is detected
<psych> where can I see the console X is running, like when you run startx manually
<psych> ??
<matt444> hi.
<halycon> sFEARs, otherwise in the terminal I believe you use iwconfig to set the wireless options
<matt444> what directory is the Tango theme located?
<matt444> where do themes go?
<ubuntu__> how do i search for room names on xchat? ubuntu chat etc
<Bizzeh> /list
<halycon> Ubuntu_, type /list
<halycon> Ubuntu_, type /list <search topic>
<ubuntu__> Thanks
<SeaPhor> amenado, do you know of a way to recover UUIDs to edit ftab?
<crimsun> gpolo: /win 82
<crimsun> sorry
<psych> where can I see the console X is running, like when you run startx manually ..... any thoughts?
<Starnestommy> ubuntu__: or use Window > Channel List
<SeaPhor> amenado, *fstab
<infinull> I'm having trouble getting my monitor/graphics card (nvidia 8600)/ubuntu/xorg to do vertical sync correctly
<Nostahl> crimsun  what did that do?
<Nostahl> crimsun was it suppose to tell me something?
<Bizzeh> whatever you do, dont type /who
<sideshow> f
<amenado> SeaPhor-> i dont follow, you want to recover a UUID? for what purpose?
<infinull> where is the option to sync with refresh rate?
<zvacet> SeaPhor : sudo blkid  and after that gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<crimsun> Nostahl: did you reboot after typing that entire command?
<JordiGH> I don't get it. Is it enough to install upgrades for OpenSSL, or do I also have to manually regenerate keys?
<crimsun> Nostahl: and yes, it echoes the command back to you
<MachinTrucChose> hwo do you exit the man program?
<SeaPhor> amenado, no,,, i am trying to get guardian some help
<Starnestommy> MachinTrucChose: q
<MachinTrucChose> thanks
<guardian> SeaPhor: i found, blkid generates the uuid
<guardian> then i edit the file
<SeaPhor> amenado, zvacet , thank you
<guardian> it appears that i have a disfunctional disc :(
<MachinTrucChose> that wasn't in the man pages :P
<danbhfive> SeaPhor: ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid
<alec> i have vlc media player and i cant play dvds. i had it working then i uninstalled all the video players i wasnt using and now vlc wont work. i tried uninstalling and reinstalling it and it didnt work. any suggestions?
<tikka> MachinTrucChose, take estrogen
<ceekay> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1 says that for 7.04 to get libssl0.9.8 version 0.9.8c-4ubuntu0.3 ... however packages.ubuntu.com lists 0.9.8c-4ubuntu0.2 as being the latest available... is ...ubuntu0.3 still in the works?
<SeaPhor> danbhfive, i think his fstab isnt listing, but he found  blkid
<danbhfive> SeaPhor: heh, I dont get that program.  It requires root privileges, whereas an ls can be run by the user
<tikka> tikka> MachinTrucChose, take estrogen
<tikka> oops pasted it by acciden
<MachinTrucChose> k
<MachinTrucChose> I will
<SeaPhor> guardian, can you mount/unmount it at all?
<tikka> i was showing my nerd friends how funny i am
<guardian> SeaPhor: no, the disc had an entry in /etc/fstab but it's not appearing in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<MachinTrucChose> you are the king of comedy
<SeaPhor> danbhfive, hey, what does the "-al" do?
<guardian> SeaPhor: it's really an hardware failure it seems
<Nighteyes> Whenever I try to upgrade from Gutsy (7.10) to Hardy (8.04), the upgrader fetches 15 of 23 files, and then freezes. If I click Cancel, it then brings up the list of files that were not fetched. How can I remedy this?
<tikka> MachinTrucChose,  thank you :D
<danbhfive> SeaPhor: well, you should check the man pages for those questions, but l is list and a is all
#ubuntu 2008-05-17
<SeaPhor> guardian, well i would try to mount it via USB before i gave up on it, at least to recover data
<macd> I have a feisty server, is there a way using upgrade-mananger I can update to gutsy not hardy?
<guardian> yep
<RequinB5> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<windowskilla> hmmm irssi or xchat.
<danbhfive> macd: you have to upgrade to gutsy before hardy anyway
<DarrenCT> anyone get ProjectM visualizations working in Hardy Heron?
<halycon> hey everyone has anyone had any experience working with an Ipod in Ubuntu? I am attempting to get it working with Amarok and I have read a couple of the howto's and documents ive found on google and I'm still not able to get it to mount/detect
<DarrenCT> music visualizations
<SeaPhor> danbhfive, ok, i am working putting together a doc of what all the "-x" are and do
<MachinTrucChose> ok, so if I have a program that I seem to be able to run just fine as root, how do I determine what I need to do to allow non-root users to run it? I've tried all sorts of permissions since yesterday. The program is self-contained in a folder.
<Chapai> how do i specify dns with ifconfig,
<windowskilla> watch out with that man
<DarrenCT> halycon, what version ipod?
<windowskilla> I erased my entire music collection with one click of the mouse using gtkpod
<halycon> DarrenCT, it is a ipod video 30gb
<macd> danbhfive, Im well aware of this, and Im not upgrading to hardy, the upgrade wiki seems to revolve around upgrading to the current release, over a prior release,
<DarrenCT> do you know what generation it is?
<MachinTrucChose> windowskilla: aren't you glad it's such a simple GUI?
<genna> hey, can someone please help.  ive installed ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell with ATI rage 128 ultra graphics card.  I am trying to get compiz working but I get an xgl not found error and my card is not recognized by envyng
<LEJ> I have a question about Mounting a Striped Volume from the Live CD.  LSI SAS 1068 PCI-X Controller. Shows in lspci normally but there are no /dev/sd* to mount. Suggestions? Do I need to compile driver/insert module perhaps?
<danbhfive> SeaPhor: I didnt follow that
<MachinTrucChose> it's the same with Nautilus not asking you to confirm you want to delete files
<s3a> does any1 no how to use ubuntu's scientific calculator to simplify fractions?
<windowskilla> no I mean I wiped it completely out.
<windowskilla> lol
<halycon> DarrenCT, lemme see if i can find out
<danbhfive> macd: well, cant you just stop once you hit gutsy?  whats the problem?
<Daisuke_Ido> MachinTrucChose: a very unsuccessful troll, as nautilus does ask by default if you want to delete files.
<windowskilla> no it deleted the shit when I went too sync my playlists.
<windowskilla> oops.
<macd> danbhfive, b/c do-release-upgrade doesnt support moving from feisty to gutsy.
<michael_> boa noite
<halycon> DarrenCT, I believe its 5th generation
<michael_> Brasil
<SeaPhor> danbhfive, ok, i am working putting together a doc of what all the "-x" are and do, like: <command> -x <path>
<alec_> i cant play dvds can anyone help me? i have VLC?
<Nighteyes> Whenever I try to upgrade from Gutsy (7.10) to Hardy (8.04), the upgrader fetches 15 of 23 files, and then freezes. If I click Cancel, it then brings up the list of files that were not fetched. How can I remedy this?
<danbhfive> macd: doesnt look like that is correct: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<michael_> gdf
<windowskilla> Im just glad it didn't crash my system like my gutsy upgrade did.
<danbhfive> SeaPhor: I think the man pages already do that
<windowskilla> crash and burn
<DarrenCT> Halcyon, have you installed "libgpod" from synaptic?
<danbhfive> SeaPhor: right?  please don't be insulted, but have you looked at the man pages?
<macd> danbhfive, http://pastie.caboo.se/198534 I can read documentation myself.
<halycon> i installed gtkpod im not sure if that includes that tho
<genna> anyone know where to get a legacy driver for ati rage 128 ultra
<Ekushey> Can someone point me to any presentation on what's new on Hardy?
<macd> genna, I think the vesa driver is the only option for you
<danbhfive> macd: is feisty uptodate?
<genna> where can I get the vesa
<SeaPhor> danbhfive, none taken, i am a n00b, so i "man what"?
<macd> danbhfive, of course
<danbhfive> SeaPhor: try this: man ls
<DarrenCT> halcyon, you know how to use synaptic?
<DarrenCT> what ubuntu you using?
<SeaPhor> danbhfive, ok, TY! :-))
<DarrenCT> Hardy?
<halycon> DarrenCT, Im using Hardy Heron and should I install libgpod0 or 3
<halycon> ?
<danbhfive> macd: well, I dunno, sounds like a bug to me, but I would just drop the tool, and do a manual upgrade
<windowskilla> eventually Ill figure out how to use irssi. lol
<genna> macd, does vesa support compiz
<Daisuke_Ido> genna: nope
<windowskilla> genna : not very good if at all.
<macd> genna, according to ati, the ATI driver in the repos will work, but provides no 3d acceleration, meaning your card is to old to run compiz.
<mikefizz> hey i installed xp on a seperate partition and i think it messed up swusp (hibernate) and now my comptuer wont hibernate
<Hammer89> ﻿I need to export the display from one Ubuntu system to another... I tried issuing the "export DISPLAY=<ip address>:1.0" command in terminal... but it's not working... what am I doing wrong?
<macd> danbhfive, "do-release-upgrade" think about that ;) release......
<windowskilla> you installed xp on the computer first or second?
<mikefizz> second windowskilla
<Stormx2> Really quick question. Need to grep for foo OR bar in a file. How?
<genna> macd, even though it supports 3d
<danbhfive> macd: think about what?  I don't follow
<genna> that stinks
<DarrenCT> libgpod3 should install everything you need Halcyon
<macd> danbhfive, its for upgrading to the current release from the previous, nothing else.
<halycon> DarrenCT, yeah it says it was installed already
<DarrenCT> Halcyon, then you just tell Amarok what version of Ipod you have
<halycon> im not sure where it is mounting
<halycon> or if it is mounting it
<Clyde> #ubuntu-ro
<dobedoo> Built a USB bootable 8.04 but having trouble with persistency.  The USB boots ok into persistency mode but on reboot no changes are saved.  Had a quick look at the casper-rw partition under partition manager and it is an unknown filesystem and it is not mounted.  Any ideas?
<Nighteyes> Whenever I try to upgrade from Gutsy (7.10) to Hardy (8.04), the upgrader fetches 15 of 23 files, and then freezes. If I click Cancel, it then brings up the list of files that were not fetched. How can I remedy this?
<mikefizz> it says "cannot find swap device" and something else but it closes too fast for me to read
<SeaPhor> danbhfive, i am looking for other stuff, like what the " -phigh" in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" means, and that kind-of things
<windowskilla> anyone know how I can sorta pin my term window to the desktop?
<macd> Nighteyes, could you pastebin the upgrade log that it outputs.
<DarrenCT> Halycon, do you see it mounted on the desktop?
<halycon> DarrenCT, no its not
<Bizzeh> also
<macd> SeaPhor, at the bottom of the man page for dpkg, it shows see also, one of those contains all of that
<enriquei> anyone remember the command to pump the output of a shell script to a virtual terminal, so you can run the shell script thru a ssh session and then end the session without killing the script_
<imamac> Anyone have luck using scim-anthy is Skype? I have tried scim-bridge, xim , but it doesn't seem to let me do it
<DarrenCT> open a term, and type "df" this will show what is mounted
<Bizzeh> where do i go to report a piece of merchendise broken on delivery
<danbhfive> macd: yeah, clearly its broken, You could file a bug report maybe,  But, unless you want to do a manual upgrade, I can't help further, sorry
<halycon> no its not mounted
<SeaPhor> macd, cool, thanks
<macd> genna, yes it does, but its very antiquated hardware.
<dmsuperman> I have my mouse, and it's an MX600. The zoom in/out buttons are already mapped to volume control, but I can't figure out where they're mapped at. I have compiz enabled. Where can I determine what is causing them to do volume up/down?
<macd> danbhfive, its not broken! its designed that way ;P
<halycon> in my dmesg I am getting the following
<macd> danbhfive, and yes a bit of sed and some apt can upgrade it anyways.
<halycon> [ 2082.769212] FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors
<halycon> [ 2082.769229] VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdb2.
<danbhfive> SeaPhor: did you try: man dpkg-reconfigure   ?
<halycon> and dmesg also says some stuff about sdc but i tried mounting that and it wouldnt work
<DarrenCT> Hmm... sounds like the ipod might have a damaged file system?!
<Hammer89> ﻿I need to export the display from one Ubuntu system to another... I tried issuing the "export DISPLAY=<ip address>:1.0" command in terminal... but it's not working... what am I doing wrong? (3rd and last try for the day... looked around on google a bit but nothing seems to be working... help appreciated)
<DarrenCT> is this a new ipod?
<halycon> it works in windows
<genna> macd, is there a way to at least get the normal visual effects since extra doesnt work
<Clyde> i have a problem with apache2..it's doesn't work on my address (example: google.ro) but it's working on LocalHost...i wanted to change something in httpd.conf but it's nothing there...
<macd> genna, honestly I dont think so
<genna> alright thanks
<macd> genna, compiz wasnt written with that old of hardware in mind
<DarrenCT> hhmm..... did you first use it in windows?
<Nighteyes> macd, Pastebin says that the upgrade log is triggering the spam filter.
<DarrenCT> the very first time?
<macd> genna, but you could prolly pickup something cheap that would run it great, anything nvidia, unless its a laptop then well, sorry ;)
<halycon> DarrenCT, I have lots of stuff on it
<halycon> I used it with itunes
<macd> Nighteyes, classic, try http://pastie.caboo.se
<dobedoo> Built a USB bootable 8.04 but having trouble with persistency.  The USB boots ok into persistency mode but on reboot no changes are saved.  Had a quick look at the casper-rw partition under partition manager and it is an unknown filesystem and it is not mounted.  Any ideas?
<DarrenCT> you are familiar with mounting drives ??
<genna> ok thanks
<imamac> hardy + amarok + ipodmini 2gen = work? no works :( It worked with gutsy...
<halycon> DarrenCT, to be honest I havent really done it
<DarrenCT> if you can't get it to mount, there might be a problem
<halycon> DarrenCT, to be honest I just copied the command from a document i found on google
<Titanium> hello my friend i have a problem i can't use WINE ! there are my past with différent error ! http://pastebin.com/m50169ce5 if someone can help me ?
<cyntek> Hey everyone, I have little problem, when i play music btw sounds okay but not what I expected. I would like to know if it's possible to change the sound configuration in ubuntu, for example bass and treble or surround sounds configuration is possible to do in ubuntu 8.04?
<Nighteyes> macd,  http://pastie.caboo.se/198540
<psycose> hi
<dmsuperman> I have my mouse, and it's an MX600. The zoom in/out buttons are already mapped to volume control, but I can't figure out where they're mapped at. I have compiz enabled. Where can I determine what is causing them to do volume up/down?
<macd> Nighteyes, ah, I see, just wait a while and try again, that indicates the mirrors are heavily loaded
<alteregoa> high
<alteregoa> how can i link a directory?
<macd> Nighteyes, or you can use another set of mirrors
<alteregoa> ln ?
<psycose> i'm updating an Ubuntu 7.10 desktop concerning the OpenSSL/SSH problems, apt-get ugprade is telling me that  openssh-client openssh-server ssl-cert package will not be upgraded, is it normal ?
<Mr_Jalopy> quit
<DarrenCT> sorry Halcyon, gotta run... work on getting it mounted first "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ipod" where sdb1 is whatever your ipod is when you do "fdisk -l" to show all disks, and their location
<Nighteyes> Thanks macd, I'll just wait till tomorrow then do it.
<SeaPhor> danbhfive, yes, but i dont see the -phigh or -i, or g. maybe thats why im having trouble on the man pages
<halycon> DarrenCT, okay thanks for your help
<macd> psycose, no they should be upgraded, at console, could you type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see if that happens again
<danbhfive> SeaPhor: do you see -p ?
<SeaPhor> danbhfive, yes, priority
<psycose> macd, ok so may be when i will run it again it will upgrade them ...
<danbhfive> SeaPhor: so it means priority 'high'
<SeaPhor> danbhfive,  hi?
<hacim> i'm trying to enable the restricted drivers for the bcm43 but when I go to Hardware Drivers, its not listed there
<macd> psycose, possibly lets try and see if that helps, if not we can take another avenue
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to get X-Chat to automatically log you in at startup?
<macd> psycose, but the output from the console will tell us if they are intentionally being held back or if its an error
<Bodsda> Hi guys, whenever an application uses the wifi on my machine it lags untill its stopped -- like my machine will be really jumpy the mouse laggy and it doesnt stop untill firefox finishes loading the page, this also happens with apt so its not a FF prob,.,. anything that uses the internet causes it,. cpu spikes to 60%-100% -- what can cause this and is there a fix?
<CLEARviewF> ~karma amarok
<danbhfive> SeaPhor: that tells dpkg-reconfigure to only ask questions that are marked with the highest priority
<psycose> macd may be i can just see if someone pin-point them ? do you remember the command ?
<Devourer> Why does it say "Manual page make(1) line 112/162 (END)" is the end when it is only at page 112 out of 162 in man pages?
<tmapj> hey seaphor
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to get X-Chat to automatically log you in at startup?
<macd> psycose, I just gave it to you a few lines up
<dmsuperman> I have my mouse, and it's an MX600. The zoom in/out buttons are already mapped to volume control, but I can't figure out where they're mapped at. I have compiz enabled. Where can I determine what is causing them to do volume up/down?
<macd> psycose, no they should be upgraded, at console, could you type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see if that happens again
<CLEARviewF> ~help
<tj43876> could someone help me when i try to use update it freezes after I click install and also synaptic package manager will not open when i click on it don't know if the two are related
<psycose> macd ok thanks
<SeaPhor> danbhfive,  high, lol, duh
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to get X-Chat to automatically log you in at startup?
<SeaPhor> danbhfive,  i was trying to add switches together
<Bodsda> tmapj, add it to System-->Pref-->Sessions   then in xchat edit the 'Ubuntu Servers' to come here automatically, then tick the 'skip network list on start' box
<genna> can anyone reccomend a good wallpaper changer app?
<hisingh1> yo waz up
<SeaPhor> tmapj, heya , good to see ya
<pgidz> anybody know if the the servers have gone down, can't seem to update my system
<danbhfive> SeaPhor: ya, I saw the mistake.  I knew, because I have seen the command dpkg-reconfigure -plow
<bo__bo> ƒ/quit
<SeaPhor> danbhfive,  lol, yeah that makes sense now!
<Dew420> genna, what are you after exactly?
<tj43876> i'm having trouble updating and downloading packages is it the servers
<Dew420> which release?
<Dew420> tj
<Daisuke_Ido> !repomirror | tj43876
<genna> something that will rotate between 10-20 images
<ubottu> tj43876: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<pgidz> hardy for me
<genna> or fetch new ones daily
<Daisuke_Ido> genna: there's one that uses flickr, let me see if i can remember the name
<psycose> macd when you use ssh to get a remote session, ssh login@host usually i does not ask you for a passphrase, what is the problem if it is the case ?
<annonymouse> can i ask  is any ones msn down?
<Flare183> !ot | annonymouse
<ubottu> annonymouse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dew420> dang... I gotta learn what that ubottu commands are
<genna> thanks daisuke_ido
<Dew420> save me some time
 * emma *smiles*
<macd> genna, you can have a bunch of wallpaper in your wallpaper location and have a slideshow, or use a program called "drapes" which in available in synaptic.
<SeaPhor> danbhfive,  Thank you so much for taking pity on a poor dumb animal :-))
<genna> macd, thanks
<MachinTrucChose> has anyone here used tellico before?
<mgroman> man mount
<annonymouse> closely followed by  my pidgin client isnt connecting
<genna> lol, can anyone reccomend a good source for scenic wallpapers
<macd> psycose, if it doesnt ask then your authing with a ssk key
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.webilder.org/download.html
<sparr> how do i except a web page from FF3's stopbadware.org site blocking?
<mgroman> am i gay if i `man mount`?
<danbhfive> SeaPhor: np
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, genna: http://www.webilder.org/download.html
<macd> mgroman, we dont talk like that in here.
<tj43876> when i clicked on software sources it just thinks for a little while then nothing
<genna> daisuke_ido thanks a ton
<Daisuke_Ido> genna: you're welcome
<dmsuperman> I have my mouse, and it's an MX600. The zoom in/out buttons are already mapped to volume control, but I can't figure out where they're mapped at. I have compiz enabled. Where can I determine what is causing them to do volume up/down?
<MrPeepers310> i just dl'ed the last update for ubuntu and now my comp can not suspend
<chuy_max> mgroman, lol
<pgidz> tj did you do an update on hardy today
<Daisuke_Ido> i use it myself to grab some of the more interesting photos from flickr :)
<mmdski> is there a windows help file reader for linux?
<psycose> macd so you are saying it's normal that when i run ssh login@host that i'm beeing ask for my passphrase ?
<macd> psycose, yes, or else anyone could login
<tj43876> i tried but it freezes when i hit install
<clintchance> Anyone know how i can stop ubuntu from changing my wifi password and logging mw off the network? My card works and all but something keeps changing the credintials
<SeaPhor> tmapj, hey, you know the channel?
<Daisuke_Ido> genna: something else you might want to take a look at is wbs, which is a linux webshots client
<tmapj> seaphor
<evilicecoffee> hi
<MrPeepers310> can anyone put their comp into suspend after the last update?
<tmapj> seaphor i need some help with xchat
<SeaPhor> tmapj, ok]
<psycose> but on some system it don't ask me for the passephrase each time
<psycose> macd but on some system it don't ask me for the passephrase each time
<macd> psycose, then your using public key aith on those hosts
<macd> psycose, and if thats not the case, you hvae a serious security flaw somehow
<todz> how can i see what is eating my cpu ?
<macd> todz, 'top'
<MrPeepers310> whats the program that allows the computer to suspend?
<tmapj> seaphor?
<macd> MrPeepers310, its a combination of kernel+acpi
<MrPeepers310> todz: "ctrl-esc"
<MrPeepers310> macd: after the last update my comp doesnt suspend anymore
<clintchance> Anyone know of an automatic Wifi connector? so i dont have to go into the settings and reconnect it?
<macd> MrPeepers310, Im not the one to ask about suspend issues.
<SeaPhor> tmapj, its /join channel   or click server at the top, join channel, and retrieve channel list or type it in
<macd> clintchance, network-manager should do everything that you've asked
<sparr> package bug?  sugar-pollbuilder-activity: Depends: python-abiword but it is not installable
<MrPeepers310> clintchance: nm-applet
<macd> sparr, yes, since the package it needs dosnt exist
<tmapj> seaphor how do i get xchat to enter a chatroom and log me in automatically everytime i start up?
<MrPeepers310> does anyone know anything about suspend?
<tmapj> start up xchat that is
<macd> tmapj, start xchat on login, or login to servers on xchat start?
<clintchance> macd, the network manager changes the password every couple of minutes
<macd> clintchance, impossible, unless youve manually set one in /etc/network/interfaces
<tmapj> loginto servers on xchat start
<cyntek> what sound mixer is preinstalled in ubuntu hardy  8.04?
<clintchance> macd, how do i tell
<MrPeepers310> cyntek: kmix
<genna> is there a way to increase taskbar size and gnome panel height, along with the font to make it easier to see
<macd> tmapj, goto your network list, then click edit on the network you want to connect at start, and hit the checkbox, connect to this network on startup
<macd> genna, right click --> properties
<cyntek> MrPeepers310: Thank you. hope this will fix my bass issue
<SeaPhor> you should have a box open up when you first click Xchat, where you can put in what nick, pwd, and server you want?
<macd> genna, to increase text size, youll need to go into system--> prefs--> appearance
<SeaPhor> tmapj, you should have a box open up when you first click Xchat, where you can put in what nick, pwd, and server you want?
<tmapj> where is the network list
<genna> macd, thanks a ton
<todz> ehmz
<gwp> cross your fingers all i am using Wine to download and install world of warcraft
<clintchance> macd, the only thing set in that is autos
<todz>  6318 xx        20   0 36396  12m 9044 S 21.9  1.3 103:22.61 python
<MrPeepers310> cyntek: if your looking for a sound equalizer kmix isnt it. i dont think linux has a sound equalizer
<hisingh1> yoda
<macd> clintchance, hmmm, ok, next time it happens we'll need an exceprt from /var/log/dmesg around tyhe timeframe it happened
<SeaPhor> tmapj, click xchat at top
<MrPeepers310> gwp: world of warcraft works under wine
<clintchance> ok
<cyntek> well, I need to configure my sound because it seems there's too much bass when playing
<cyntek> I dont want to blow my speakers.
<Griz> Hey Gang. Older Emachine laptop. Tossed xubuntu onto it and it runs, but there is a 'band' of video corruption across the bottom of the lcd. Google results that I've found have been concerning changing resolution only.   http://rafb.net/p/bPrQEJ69.html   <- has the info of the box.
<gwp> MrPeepers310; parently so I figured it would work if i were pulling it from a windows mount, I was curious about downloading and installing it via blizzards ap
<irotas> stupid question .. how do i generate a list of all the packages currently installed?
<MrPeepers310> gwp: o, that, i have no idea but i dont see why it wouldnt work. you're just dl'ing the install file that you would get on the cd
<SeaPhor> tmapj, you get it?
<cyntek> im running creative audigy 2 soundcard.
<Flannel> !cloning | irotas
<ubottu> irotas: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<sparr> macd: i was under the impression that that sort of problem was not supposed to get into ubuntu's repositories?  im used to it from debian unstable, but i thought i had given up that sort of problem when i gave up the cutting edge
<Flannel> irotas: or, dpkg -l
<Bodsda> Hi guys, whenever an application uses the wifi on my machine it lags untill its stopped -- like my machine will be really jumpy the mouse laggy and it doesnt stop untill firefox finishes loading the page, this also happens with apt so its not a FF prob,.,. anything that uses the internet causes it,. cpu spikes to 60%-100% -- what can cause this and is there a fix?
<tmapj_> ,
<SeaPhor> tmapj, you get it?
<tmapj_> not yet let me try again
<cyntek> and I have tried configuring Alsamixer but still too much bass!
<MrPeepers310> cyntek: try tap-plugins, it looks like it should help but im not sure
<macd> sparr, were all human, and there are thousands of packages with only a fraction of MOTU's to maintain them
<sudobash> bodsda what kind of cpu and how much ram?
<irotas> Flannel: thanks!
<alec> i cant play dvds, what do i do. i have vlc. and others
<SeaPhor> cyntek, heya, is this same as the other day?
<tmapj> hello
<macd> sparr, but if you file a bug and give me the bug# I'll happily fix it, and hopefully get someone to upload it within a day or so
<Bodsda> sudobash, amd 64 18ghz 1.5 gig ram and plenty of free hard drive space
<cyntek> Hey, Seaphor. How you doing?
<sudobash> hmmm maybe you have an irq conflict although it is very rare
<sudobash> nowdays
<sparr> macd: still getting used to a bug reporting system not stuck in the 80s (see previous comment about migrating from debian)
<SeaPhor> cyntek, good bro, i finally am wireless
<cyntek> yes, im trying to reconfigure my sounds.
<sudobash> what wifi chipset?
<tmapj> it works now :D
<cyntek> Sweet.
<dobedoo> Built a USB bootable 8.04 but having trouble with persistency.  The USB boots ok into persistency mode but on reboot no changes are saved.  Had a quick look at the casper-rw partition under partition manager and it is an unknown filesystem and it is not mounted.  Any ideas?
<alec> i cant play dvds, i get to the menu and the video stops. how do i fix this?
<MttJocy> Humz, I'm getting 503 errors from gb.archive.ubuntu.com :s
<macd> hehe@sparr, well we use launchpad, and its very nice on your end, just a little messy on the ends for manageing stuff
<macd> -e
<SeaPhor> cyntek, well i'm clueless there, sorry
<cyntek> np,
<dobedoo> anyone used LabVIEW for linux?
<Bodsda> sudobash, dunno,how do i find out?
<terrestre> theres a channel to c# here?
<Holyhandgrenade> hey people .... can i just remove a "folder" with junk files (wine is removed) will this remove the instances of previously installed wine programs?
<Starnestommy> terrestre: ##csharp
<macd> terrestre, and its chock full of microsoft developers.
<sudobash> bodsa are you using a laptop or what? do you know if your wifi is on board or pci?
<Bodsda> sudobash, its a usb dongle on a desktop
<cyntek> I was trying to create a msn account throught linux but apparently you can't create one while using linux. I was trying to add you to msn messy
<terrestre> thanks Starnestommy
<sars-aeol> anyone wanna help me with setting up a dual-monitor on 7.10?
<cyntek> using pidgin of course.
<phoenixz> How can I send the output of sed to a file instead of stdout? > doesnt seem to work
<sudobash> oh then you should be able to look at the usb dongle and tell me what manufacturer and model
<cyntek> #seaphor
<Bodsda> sudobash, Belkin F5D7050B
<terrestre> macd, yes, but i need help with some oop
<ilan_ramos> alguem online? somebody online?
<ilan_ramos> alguien online?
<macd> terrestre, then thats where you should be /join ##csharp ;)
<macd> !es ilan_ramos
<ubottu> Factoid es ilan_ramos not found
<macd> !es | ilan_ramos
<ubottu> ilan_ramos: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<terrestre> macd :) there's no mono channel :)
<ilan_ramos> macd que hablas?what language do you speak?
<Sindacious> anyone around that can tell me how to get rid of a random force quit window that won't disapear
<Sindacious> disappear
<macd> ilan_ramos, I speak english
<eeevans> i've been running vmware server 2.0 beta and recently upgraded gutsy to hardy...vmware seems sluggish and I saw a post where someone said it ran better with the realtime kernel
<sudobash> bodsda http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644529   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/224424
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224424 in ubuntu "wifi/internet lags system" [Undecided,New]
<ilan_ramos> masc Oh, ok!
<sudobash> two links
<adamb> Anyone use snoopy here before?
<Bodsda> sudobash, cheers dude
<macd> eeevans, yeah you need to not use the CFQ kernel scheduler
<ilan_ramos> macd do you have orkut?
<sars-aeol> anyone wanna help me with setting up a dual-monitor on 7.10?
<eeevans> i found an article explaining the steps to download and build the realtime kernel but have run into failures during the build
 * Holyhandgrenade will give hardy a try out .... must stay up to date :P
<osmosis> what is up with flash audio in hardy!
<ks> how do I upgrade php from 5.3.3 to 5.2.5 under ubuntu ?
<adac> is there a program that has a webinterface and can list informations about my movies?
<Bodsda> sudobash, the forum link was about mouse and keyboards and i made that bug report
<eeevans> macd, how do I stop using it?
<Holyhandgrenade> its just such a bummer cause i just fineshed setting 7.10 up ... with all them nice daily update my systems and stuff
<macd> eeevans, rebuild the kernel and select the other one
<macd> eeevans, let me give you a link to that......   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<eeevans> macd, do you have a link to some steps for doing so?
<eeevans> thanks
<sudobash> hahaha i thought you might have
<sudobash> are you using ndiswrapper?
<Bodsda> sudobash, no im not, i dont know how and cant find propriety drivers for it
<sars-aeol> anyone wanna help me with setting up a dual-monitor on 7.10?
<sudobash> at least you know your bug report is out there hahaha
<sudobash> try using ndiswrapper and see if it improves anything..... i can give you a link to drivers one sec
<sars-aeol> anyone wanna help me with setting up a dual-monitor on 7.10?
<Bodsda> sudobash, its been there for weeks with no reply,.,. can you help me find out what driver i need and where to gget it?
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<pat10> hi evryone!!!
<Bodsda> !repeat | sars-aeol
<ubottu> sars-aeol: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scythefwd> has anyone played with ubuntu mobile on x86 gear?
<osmosis> does anyone know why the audio in flash seems broken in hardy ?
<sudobash> sars-aeol there are walkthroughs for twinview
<sars-aeol> okay thanx.. ive been wrestlin for a while
<sudobash> One Sec Bodsa
<cyntek> MrPeepers310: What is Tap-Plugins?
<Bodsda> sudobash, which ndiswrapper? common or modules??
<sudobash> Bodsda
<Bodsda> yes
<sudobash> got your name wrong
<sudobash> try common
<Bodsda> sudobash, kk
<sudobash> http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&aid=5381
<sudobash> which one 1-5?
<Bodsda> sudobash, the ones from belkin are a program which installs some software -- no idea which one,.how do i tell?
<sudobash> yeah but you can probably get the inf and drivers from it
<Bodsda> sudobash, ok,. il try
<SpeakerMania> I am using the latest version of Pidgin (2.4.1) and am trying to connect to my MSN. I am getting this error: Connection Error from Notification server: Reading error. Can anyone help me?
<sudobash> Please note that this product comes in several versions. To determine which version you have please compare the FCC ID on the product to the one listed on chart below. That will tell you which version of the device you own. Please download the correct driver for your version.
<sudobash> Version
<sudobash> 	
<sudobash> FCC ID
<FloodBot2> sudobash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clintchance> Hey how can i change the Main Menu Icon? I wnat it to stand out more
<scythefwd> what can anyone tell me about the flash based desktop in ubuntu mobile, and is it out in beta yet?
<Prez00> hello
<sudobash> scythefwd if no one answers try #ubuntu+1
<Prez00> i can't get java working on my Hardy firefox?  I see GCJ plugin in about: can I have regular sun java?
<Bodsda> sudobash, version 3 -- but i cant download ndiswrapper,. just sits there not downloading it
<sudobash> try doing sudo apt-get install update and then try ndiswrapper again
<sudobash> i mean sudo apt-get update
<alec> can anyone help me stting up my video player?
<sudobash> so download the 3rd version XP drivers and rename from .exe to .zip and open that and there are your drivers
<sudobash> i just did it
<Bodsda> sudobash, this is odd,. it stops here - just a blinking cursor -- 99% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (194.169.254.10)]
<prower> Hi :> I just ran sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so to change it from the kubuntu splash to the ubuntu splash...when i shut down everything is okay, but when i reboot it boots up with the kubuntu splash?
<Flannel> prower: sudo update-grub afterwards
<Bodsda> update intramfs
<Bodsda> bah damn keyboard
<prower> Flannel: Thanks, I will try that
<rafal> siema
<fbc> how do I install the xfce desktop? apt-get install xfce? could it be that easy???
<cc_k> hi...does anyone know if there is an ONYX (MacOSX app) equivalent for linux?
<Bodsda> is this bad? -- W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-backports/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2  Unable to connect to gb.archive.ubuntu.com http:
<scythefwd> cc_k what does ONYX do?
<Flannel> cc_k: What does onyx do?
<fbc> onyx is a maintenance app
<Flannel> Bodsda: If thats the only error, no, don't worry about it
<sudobash> is it done bodsda?
<Mortuis> Is anyone else having a problem with the easycam repository?  deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<Onyx> ...
<fbc> onyx it's lika another app called mac janitor. that optimizes tables, and cleans up old files, and stuff like that.
<Mortuis> When I try to do update it's giving me lines like: Ign http://blognux.free.fr unstable/main Packages
<cc_k> right--runs unix system maintenance scripts
<Bodsda> sudobash, no,i cant et ndiswrapper down,. il try a reboot,. brbr
<alteregoa> can i use the mount -o bind command with a NTFS disc already mounted in fstab to a folder?
<quietFrank> can anyone tell me how to get a *.pde files to syntax highlight like c files in emacs22 ?
<cc_k> but they're all in one place...can't believe linux lacks such an app
<scythefwd> Has anyone attempted to run ubuntu on something as slow as a VIA epia 800 with 1G ram?  I figure I am going to have to slim down the system a bit, but how does the defaults run?
<fbc> how do I install the xfce desktop? apt-get install xfce? could it be that easy???
<scythefwd> fbc, you could search for it using synaptic
<alteregoa> vias are slow
<Starnestommy> fbc: xfce is normally installed with the xubuntu-desktop package
<alteregoa> get a intel core2duo 1.2gh ultra low voltage
<Mortuis> fbc: looks like apt-get install xfce4
<robinsk> anyone got any tips on setting ICC color profiles for screens?
<Prez00> do java applets for people here on hardy's FF 3 beta?
<alteregoa> they need aprx 3w
<scythefwd> alteregoa, I understand that, but I need a very low foot print, its going into my dash
<Mortuis> fbc: do an apt-cache search xfce and see for yourself
<alteregoa> it is smaller then the via crap
<sudobash> if you want xfce best way is download the Xubuntu Alternate Cd
<alteregoa> its a nano mainbaord with 1.2ghz intel cpu
<scythefwd> alteregoa, does it come in pico itx?
<alteregoa> uff
<alteregoa> maybe
<fbc> Starnestommy, scythefwd  thanks...
<alteregoa> until the femto from via gets out
<alteregoa> or the angstrom motherboard
<alteregoa> it fits in a snailhouse
<macd> Im trying to upgrade and get an error debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<fbc> Mortuis, is xcfe4 installed with the xubuntu-desktop package or an older version?
<alec> can anyone help me setting up my video player?
<macd> I have no running apt processes, or dpkg processes
<MachinTrucChose> is it normal that I can't have two programs playing sound at the same time? Eg, if I'm listening to music, youtube sound is muted. Even if I stop the music, the youtube sound isn't there until I restart Firefox.
<alteregoa> those via crapboards have not a real fpu
<scythefwd> snail house?  I literally need a board that is 6.5 inches square, preferably less.  I need integrated vid, sound, usb and ide.
<cycletronic> Question: If I am having trouble getting ehci (usb 2.0) to work on a system, is there something I can do to get it working?
<alteregoa> there is something in the pipeline
<sparr> macd: adept, adept-updater, aptitude, synaptic...  lots of processes can lock that
<alteregoa> you have to use needles as connectors
<scythefwd> alteregoa, I am not going to be running compiz, and the most difficult thing I will be doing is gps.
<zChris> cycletronic: install windows *snicker*
<cycletronic> hehe
<alteregoa> yeah , compiz needs cpu power
<macd> sparr, no adept, no synaptic, and aptitude is also not running, in fact the file shows no running procs against it
<alteregoa> vectors and stuff, is done in the fpu
<cycletronic> zChris: it's tempting, but I do need linux in this case...
<alteregoa> forget compiz with via
<sparr> macd: lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<macd> alteregoa, I think some gfx cards do that on chip
<zChris> cycletronic: whats the error when modprobing the module then ?
<alteregoa> yes, but not everything
<macd> sparr, yeah nothing is running against it
<scythefwd> I plan on running ubuntu mobile if I can get more info, ubuntu's website is sparse on info.  My dvd playing will be done with the head unit.  It will be a mp3 player, obdcII, and nav on it.  That's about it for now.
<alteregoa> compiz on  a via is like windows 95 with an 386dx40
<visof> hi
<macd> sparr, I was hoping to not have to reboot first, but it looks like that may be my only solution
<cycletronic> zChris: it's not on modprobe, it's on connecting a device.  dmesg shows a bunch of "new high speed USB blah blah using address 78" or so.  Then it gives a "port 4 reset error -110" and then a "hub_port_status failed (err = -32)" after that
<visof> i can't install real player at 8.04
<sparr> macd: look into the possibility of a lock file.  im not really sure how dpkg stuff locks
<visof> i have error
<sparr> visof: count yourself lucky
<scythefwd> alteregoa, I did win95 on a 386 sx25, my friends 486dx was smoking in comparison
<macd> sparr, yeah I rm;d the lockfiles already, Ive never encountered this before
<alteregoa> i hate those slowape systems
<sparr> macd: put on a flame-proof suit and ask in #debian
<macd> sparr, heheh, or just reboot and save face ;)
<zChris> cycletronic: i assume you tried several ports?
<scythefwd> alteregoa, how are the genode procs?  I am trying to get this in under 1.5k installed
<alteregoa> via is dead
<adac> is there a program that shows me information to my movies that i have on disk? best would be over a webinterface
<RainMaker> Hi.
<cycletronic> zChris: yes, a few, but perhaps I should try all of them... there are 7 to try...
<alteregoa> they even can't build working chipsets
<macd> scythefwd, same if not worse, the geodes instruction sets are what I call "whack"
<bazhang> alteregoa, please take offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<alteregoa> they have its knowledge from cyrix
<sparr> adac: look into mythtv.  its way more than what you need, but it can do that
<RainMaker> How can I create a new user in mysql?
<zChris> cycletronic: do that, also try another usb device
<alteregoa> but after cyrix has aquired by via, via isn't competitive at all
<sparr> RainMaker: you dont really add users in mysql...  you give a nonexistent user a password  :)
<RainMaker> How do I do that?
<arooni__> Fatal error: Received unexpected header from the server:
<arooni__>  expected "Unison 2.13\n" but received "Unison 2.27\n\000\000\000\000",
<arooni__> which differs at "Unison 2.2".
<arooni__> how do i fix?
<FloodBot2> arooni__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adac> sparr: mythtv is really way more than i would need ;)
<arooni__> sorry FloodBot2
<Imaginativeone_> how do I run XWindows from the command line?
<sparr> im setting up a dedicated mythtv box for my new roommates soon
<zChris> Imaginativeone_: startx
<sparr> Imaginativeone_: startx
 * sparr loses
<FloodBot2> sparr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sparr> FloodBot2: stfu
<Dysk> Imaginativeone_, Or, init 5 depending on what you're going for
<bazhang> !stfu | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Imaginativeone_> thanks!
<arooni-mobile> how do i fix:  Fatal error: Received unexpected header from the server;  expected "Unison 2.13\n" but received "Unison 2.27\n\000\000\000\000", ; which differs at "Unison 2.2".
<sparr> bazhang: thanks.  period.
<toresn_> this is probably an easy fix, but ... how do i disable the shortcut for help (F1) in Gnome
<ifireball> arooni-mobile: you need matching versions of unison at both sides of the connection
<sudobash> lmao at sparr
<clintchance> Anyone know how to change the icon for the Main Menu?
<arooni-mobile> ifireball, how do i update unison to the matching version?
<sparr> bazhang: i think your factoid needs to be corrected with regards to rhetorical statements made at bots
<macd> sparr, I tracked it down, I had some kernel panics a while back while writing a kernel uhh kit. but rebooting should fix that
<bazhang> !brainstorm | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ifireball> arooni-mobile: its ubuntu on both sides?
<arooni-mobile> ifireball, yes hardy
<sudobash> A Gentle Dissolve
<arooni-mobile> ifireball, i try to run sudo apt-get install unison;  and it complianis its already installed
<jackal> what is unison?
<arooni-mobile> file synchronization
<Bodsda> sudobash, hey dude,. installin ndiswrapper-common now
<sudobash> cool
<flip2405> bodsda
<jackal> hey what is the best way to run WOW on linux
<jackal> wine or cadega
<clintchance> I guess no one does.
<Bodsda> flip2405, yeah?
<jackal> i have a ati x600
<macd> arooni, is unison really any better than rsync?
<flip2405> Did you need help ?
<Bodsda> sudobash, ok, done,.whats next?
<arooni-mobile> ifireball, you there ? ;p
<sudobash> WOW needs to be put on HDD or on DVD to get best results
<sudobash> preferably DVD
<ifireball> arooni-mobile: use synaptic, I din't konw how it goes in hardy but in feisty there are 2 unison packages: unison and unison2.9.1
<jackal> im not downloading it have the cds
<Bodsda> flip2405, yes sudobash is helping at the moment but i'd be gratefull if i could come to you if he cant fix my prob
<sudobash> Bodsda download the XP w32 driver for version 3 on that page
<jackal> i just want to know what it runs best under
<flip2405> Hey sudobash whats the best way to run cs1.6 and cs's
<sparr> jackal: i prefer cedega for wow
<Bodsda> sudobash, this page? http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&aid=5381
<jackal> doesnt cedega have ati problems though?
<sudobash> yeah
<bazhang> jackal you can check the appdb for wine; apparently runs well; not sure about the other though
<sudobash> flip2405 what do you think about this...
<ifireball> arooni-mobile: were both systems installed the same way?
<sudobash> bodsda is having lag issues when using wifi
<sudobash> usb wifi
<sudobash> do you have usb 2.0 Bodsda?
<flip2405> Umm what type of card
<arooni-mobile> ifireball, yes both were gutsy => upgraded to hardy just a few days agao
<Bodsda> sudobash, yep -- the driver is a .exe ??
<sudobash> http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&aid=5381
<jackal> one more question. what is the best program to use a network printer that is run off of a vista server
<sudobash> yeah change .exe to .zip
<Bodsda> !best | jackal
<sudobash> and open and that is your driver
<ubottu> jackal: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<arooni-mobile> ifireball, in synaptic on the laptop it says latest version is 2.13.16-9 and on the desktop it says latest version is 2.27 ... ideas?
<chalcedony>  i was logged in as another user (with admin priveleges) to do my upgrade  from feisty to hardy, using do-release-upgrade.) It asked for me to reboot, do i login as THAT user again and then what? or as me and how do i reload my data?
<bazhang> bodsda usb wifi likely never going to be great
<ifireball> arooni-mobile: update the repos on the laptop
<bazhang> chalcedony, what have you tried
<flip2405> Bodsda thats fine ndiswrapper is ment to install exe drivers
<sudobash> yeah but maybe ndiswrapper can help it possibly?
<m0u5e> whenever i try to right click properties a *.mkv file, it says "loading properties window" and it just stays there, the program doesnt freeze, it just does nothing... is there a way that I can manually edit how gnome manages my *.mkv mime extensions or reset it to default?
<Bodsda> bazhang, yeah but it shouldnt be this bad
<bazhang> Bodsda, true
<jackal> samba ??
<sudobash> yeah it can install exe but i always install inf and sys
<arooni-mobile> ifireball, how do i do that from GUI
<Bodsda> sudobash, i chaned from .exe to .zip and it cant open it
<sudobash> lol you have to open with file roller or something can extract zip
<ifireball> arooni-mobile: you click the large spinning arrows button that says "refresh"
<sudobash> but like he said ndiswrapper will work with exe
<Bodsda> sudobash, oh wait,. it aint finished downloading yet,.,.
<arooni-mobile> ifireball, evven after refresh; latest version shows 2.2.3
<arooni-mobile> 2.13
<sudobash> read this Bodsda http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic67003.html
<CokeNCode> what's the ubuntu offtopic chat channel again ?
<Starnestommy> CokeNCode: #ubuntu-offtopic
<CokeNCode> thanks Starnestommy
<sudobash> also there is #defocus
<usuario_> gol
<sudobash> but it is frenode
<sudobash> free
<ifireball> arooni-mobile: that's weird could the machines be using different mirrors for some reason?
<alecwh> I'm 90% sure I updated my system with the recent SSH Vulnerability fix, but for some reason, Launchpad.net is saying my newly generated key is compromised. How do I fix this?
<ifireball> could it be that the laptop wasn't really upgraded correctly? 2.13 seems to be the version on gusty
<ifireball> arooni-mobile:  could it be that the laptop wasn't really upgraded correctly? 2.13 seems to be the version on gusty
<macd> alecwh, run ssh-vulnkey in your home dir
<m0u5e> anyone know?
<m0u5e> anyone knwo where gnome houses its mime extensions and the associated programs?, that alone would help me alot
<lisa__> what package contains the ndiswrapper.ko found in /lib/modules/2.6*/ubuntu/misc?
<neil__> anyone else having issues with IM clients and MSN tonight
<Bodsda> sudobash, 30% down -- eventually my rubbish internet will get there;~)
<arooni-mobile> ifireball, i thought i did the upgrade properly.... it was whaver the gui upgrade process was
<sudobash> im going to check my OpenBSD server
<sudobash> for the ssh vuln.
<ifireball> m0u5e: right click on any file, and you can change the association
<dafu> hi all, i have an issue on firefox. when invoking firefox, ubuntu's workload goes higher and higher. finially system is halt. any idea?
<Starnestommy> sudobash: I think only debian systems were affected by it
<belorix23112> I have a creative ZEN V SERIES how can i get this wo work on ubuntu
<Starnestommy> sudobash: and debian-based ones
<ifireball> arooni-mobile: check your sources.list file see if it actually says "hardy" there
<sudobash> cool
<bazhang> dafu how many tabs/extensions you got
<dmsuperman> For some reason two of my mouse buttons are mapped to volume control. It's not compiz, it's not metacity, it's not gnome keyboard shortcuts. What else could it be? How could I determine what it is?
<Bodsda> dmsuperman, xorg.conf input section maybe
<arooni-mobile> ifireball, it does; theres only gutsy and no hardy there
<dmsuperman> Bodsda, not there either
<dafu> the firefox is not invoked successfully. i mean there has been no firefox window yet.
<jeleta> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<belorix23112> ﻿I have a creative ZEN V SERIES how can i get this wo work on ubuntu
<jeleta> poopy
<vhaarr> Hey, I've created my own custom Gnome theme from the Appearance panel, and when I launch applications that require superuser priviledges, like Synaptic, they are not styled accordingly - does anyone know how I can apply the correct theme?
<asclepius28> hello?
<bazhang> jeleta, what says that
<bazhang> belorix23112, what have you tried
<alteregoa> i think it works with amarok
<alteregoa> the zen
<Bodsda> !hi | asclepius28
<ubottu> asclepius28: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<asclepius28> thanks! anyone want to help me lol?
<Bodsda> !ask | asclepius28
<ubottu> asclepius28: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cycletronic> zChris: by the way, thank you for helping me out with that problem... I haven't tried it yet, but thatnks for helping.
<ifireball> arooni-mobile: seems it wasn't upgraded... you need to run the upgrade again... and make sure it completes successfully
<belorix23112> bazhang: opening it and it says no music on it, and the music players
<Bodsda> 50% sudobash
<alteregoa> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:MTP
<arooni-mobile> ifireball, how do i run that
<jeleta> does anyone know any gears of war channel
<bazhang> belorix23112, does it mount okay
<alteregoa> sudo apt-get install amarok
<alteregoa> or something
<arooni-mobile> ifireball, sorry !!!!!!! i mean there's ONLY hardy there and NO GUTSY
<Bodsda> !ot | jeleta
<ubottu> jeleta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arooni-mobile> ifireball, in the laptop's' sources.list
<bazhang> jeleta let me get you a channel list
<jeleta> ty
<bazhang> !irc | jeleta read the last link
<ubottu> jeleta read the last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<asclepius28> I reformatted my external with NTFS which i thought UBUNTU now can use. I went through the guided set up and now it gives me an error 17 cannot mount the hard drive.
<Bodsda> asclepius28, ubuntu uses ext3 not NTFS
<belorix23112> bazhang, no
<sudobash> lol
<alteregoa> ubuntu supports NTFS
<alteregoa> but not as  systemdrive
<ifireball> arooni-mobile: ok. and the servers themselves, are they the same or different between the laptop and desktop?
<Flannel> alteregoa: except under wubi
<sudobash> well yes but it uses ext3
<alteregoa> you cannot install ubuntu to NTFS
<sudobash> but yes it supports ntfs
<bazhang> asclepius28, you tried to instal ubuntu of ntfs?
<alteregoa> and i would rather to use XFS for the system
<asclepius28> yeah
<alteregoa> ext3 is obsolete , my opinion
<sudobash> to read and write with ntfs-3g which is now in default install
<asclepius28> it installed all the way through and boots up with grub, but now it just cant mount
<Bodsda> alteregoa, express it somewhere else
<m0u5e> ifireball: thats the problem i'm having now, the properties window won't create for anything with a *.mkv extension, thats why I am asking how to manually reset it (where can I manually edit the mimes)
<sudobash> but you can not use ubuntu on an ntfs partition
<sudobash> or install it to ntfs partition
<sudobash> it uses ext2/ext3 and swap among a few other choices
<asclepius28> what is the best solution as i dont want to reformat my entire drive again (320 gig) takes forever
<alteregoa> use gparted, resize the NTFS partition
<belorix23112> bazhang, no it isnt mounting properly
<Bodsda> belorix23112, what errors do you get?
<bazhang> belorix23112, I read about that on the ubuntuforums iirc
<asclepius28> is gparted on linux im running the live cd right now
<flip2405> Yes
<Bodsda> yes
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install gparted
<flip2405> go to the terminal type gparted
<flip2405> Nope
<Bodsda> sudo gparted
<flip2405> not nessisary
<sudobash> is it on live cd?
<belorix23112> modsda, no erros just wont see any songs on the player itself
<sudobash> thats cool
<flip2405> Yes sudobasg
<asclepius28> okay awesome thanks. so i need to reinstall linux?
<m0u5e> so if anyone can just give me a straight answer of where gnome manages its file extensions that would be much appreciated
<asclepius28> how do i get rid of what i just installed
<belorix23112> bodsda, no errors jsut isnt recognizing any song from the MP3 player itseld
<Bodsda> m0u5e, ubuntu has no file extensions
<flip2405> go download the text base installer and reformat useing that
<sudobash> it is all in the file header
<ifireball> m0u5e: that's weird... well do some digging in the hidden .gnome and .gnome2 directories in your home folder, it should be in there somewhere, probably stored as a bunch of *.desktop files
<m0u5e> Bodsda: but it remembers how to open each file, what applications have priority
<Bodsda> belorix23112, it should just recognize it as a mass storage device
<alteregoa> yeah those extensions are the legacy of cp/m
<alteregoa> qdos crap
<tmapj> can anyone help me create a virtual machine?
<m0u5e> ifireball: i did, i deleted a few files hoping it would reset, but nothing has changed
<Bodsda> m0u5e, it knows of file type yes
<termagan1> Hi, I'm trying to install the ndstgk program as referenced in https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html but it isn't acknowledging that it exists.
<termagan1> Can anybody advise me?
<flip2405> tmapj come channel #flip
<bazhang> !vm | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<m0u5e> Bodsda: why does it no longer generate property windows for anything of .mkv extension then?
<flip2405> tmapj come channel #flip
<m0u5e> Bodsda: whats up with that?
<bazhang> m0u5e, only vlc will play that iirc
<ks> where does apt-get install apache2-src store files ?
<ifireball> m0u5e: you need logout and log back in or at least force-restart nautilus for such changes to take affect
<alteregoa> someday usb gets better
<Bodsda> m0u5e, right click on a file with that extention and go to properties then open with tab, then specify what you want to open it
<m0u5e> bazhang: that is not true, mplayer plays it as well, and if you gstreamer that allows mkv playback it will work
<m0u5e> ifireball: I've done all that
<asclepius28> it says i have a file system ext 3 with 4.40 gigs used and 290 unused with a boot flag
<sudobash> termagan1 you need to specify repositories for what you are downloading (where really) in /etc/sources.list
<bazhang> m0u5e, hmm; my apologies I stand corrected :)
<m0u5e> Bodsda: as i said before, properties windows do not generate for *.mkv files
<sudobash> i mean /etc/apt/sources.list
<temagant> Oh, okay. How do I know where the file is? It doesn't say in the help document.
<Bodsda> m0u5e, properties windows??
<m0u5e> is anyone else experiencing a package break with libtotem-plparser10 currently?
<Taras> Does anyone knows a good desktop recording application that can save files as AVI or MPG4 ?
<m0u5e> when i try to "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" i get libtotem-plparser10 as a broken dep
<sudobash> termagan1 it should give you the repos on that page
<ifireball> m0u5e: well, its actually the 1st time I've heard of nautilus not showing property windows at all, what happens exactly? the option doesn't show up on the menu?
<ks> nm
<m0u5e> Taras: try pitivi editor
<temagant> sudobash: it doesn't, though...
<m0u5e> ifireball: it does, but it just stays at "generating properties window" and stops
<temagant> Install ndisgtk (System → Administration → Synaptic Package Manager). is all it says
<Taras> ok
<m0u5e> to be exact it says "Creating Properties window: You can stop this operation by clicking cancel"
<asclepius28> Under gparted its says my /dev/sdb1 with filesystem ext3, wouldnt it say NTFS if that was indeed what it was under?
<bazhang> asclepius28, sure
<sudobash> yeah if you have installed ubuntu succesfully you probably used ext3 and swap
<bazhang> asclepius28, so your problem lies elsewhere
<Bodsda> m0u5e, must be a prob with your nautilus,. it works forme
<ifireball> m0u5e: weird indeed, well, do the blank user test, e.g. create a new user account and log in to it and see if its got the problem as well, to figure out weather its a global system problem or just with your account
<sudobash> you must have been confused or something
<sudobash> or maybe i am
<simNIX> Taras: ive not recorded myself but I an recomend you try UbuntuStudio - it has many record progs installed
<bazhang> asclepius28, this was grub error 17? this is a dual boot or not
<m0u5e> Bodsda: i realize that... thats why I am asking if I can find out whats up with that -__-;
<Bodsda> sudobash, ok,drivers downloaded,. what am i looking for?
<m0u5e> ifireball: okay will try that thx
<trelayne> hi all, I set up  compix (selected Preferences-->Appearance-->Visual Effects--->Extra). Then moved onto Preferences-->Advanced Desktop settings. Later,  I put my visual effects back to" NONe" because of some problems.  When I went back to "Extra" my previous compiz settings were forgotten. Do you have any ideas how I can save my compiz settings?
<Bodsda> m0u5e, oh, sorry -- misunderstanding
<trelayne> compiz
<Arkaniad> heyall
<Arkaniad> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sudobash> did you read that link i gave you it showed you how to get the drivers in with ndiswrapper better than i could tell you
<alteregoa> anyone familiar with hamachi?
<asclepius28> Well i made the mistake of loading ubuntu earlier on my external and it installed grub on my first hard drive with windows and then i used supergrub to fix my MBR and then reformatted the external and loaded ubuntu fresh
<Bodsda> sudobash, ok
<trelayne> thanks
<asclepius28> putting it grub on the second
<Arkaniad> !hamachi
<ubottu> Factoid hamachi not found
<sudobash> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic67003.html
<Arkaniad> lol
<Arkaniad> !random
<ubottu> Factoid random not found
<Arkaniad> lol
<Arkaniad> im done. O.o
<alteregoa> i installed that
<alteregoa> but i cannot ping anything
<alteregoa> whatever
<alteregoa> maybe the ham0 bridge isn't working
<sudobash> asclepius28 well if you have any files you overwrote you might be able to still recover them just use GetDataBack
<temagant> But even searching the repositories for ndisgtk or ndis comes up with no results.
<Arkaniad> altergoo: why does pinging matter?
<asclepius28> So now 5 hrs later i reinstalled it to find that it cannot mount it now, but i assumed that ubuntu created the ext3 filesystem for me as i have it full reign of the external hd
<Arkaniad> altergoo: wait, nevermind.
<asclepius28> I was able to fix it so when the external isnt plugged in it boots straight to window and when the external is plugged in it goes straight to grub, now it just cant mount the drive
<bazhang> asclepius28, why not share with xp/vista and use external as storage? you can fix current situation by reinstalling grub
<Firestarter> hi..all.. how to install hibernate and spring in ubuntu?
<trelayne> when I start my laptop, there's a beep sound.. It started after I configured my ethernet card with the latest firmware... anyone know how to stop the beep?
<Arkaniad> bazhang: Hey!
<sudobash> yeah reinstall grub but use the SuperGrub Disk
<bazhang> asclepius28, update grub
<Arkaniad> trelayne: turn off the internal Vol.?
<bazhang> Arkaniad, yes?
<asclepius28> okay, you think i could just use supergrub
<Bodsda> sudobash, this is not good -- Error: no ndiswrapper utils found!
<asclepius28> even though i just installed it on a fresh hard drive?
<sudobash> SuperGrub Disk is your Friend
<Arkaniad> bazhang: you are like always here.
<tabidachi> trelayne: might be a setting in the bios too. may I ask what laptop & model you have?
<trelayne> Arkaniad,  I've turned off the volume and beep in Ubuntu, but that does not help
<bazhang> Arkaniad, do you have a support question or just want to chit chat
<Arkaniad> sudobash: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper??
<trelayne> Inspiron 6400
<trelayne> tabidachi,
<Arkaniad> bazhang: i am here to help.
<asclepius28> So am i correct in thinking that if it was the file system gparted would tell me it was NTFS?
<bazhang> asclepius28, nm about that; just update grub
<trelayne> tabidachi, I know when I got my computer and I had windoze installed, it would not beep, so figured it was something in linux..
<asclepius28> how do i go about that? i really am brand new with ubuntu
<tabidachi> trelayne: just a second, I'm looking this up
<trelayne> thank you tabidachi
<Arkaniad> ima go.
<Arkaniad> .quit
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<sudobash> my bad its been a while since i have used ndiswrapper
<temagant> sudobash: That didn't work either.
<temagant> NOne of it is wokring.
<trelayne> tabidachi,  what's interesting is that when I had 7.10, I used ndiswrapper and it would beep twice
<ifireball> arooni-mobile: still there?
<carlos> hi guys, someone knows about how to print in the comand line a specific line from a file ? any comand can do this ?
<sudobash> gtg
<asclepius28> Thanks alot guys, ill try reinstalling grub
<DIL> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ere> why cant i select 1024 just 800 x 600 ?????????'
<Flannel> carlos: specified how? line number? text?
<ifireball> carlos: 'grep' can search by regex; a combination of 'head' and 'tail' can yield a line by number
<carlos> Flannel, text
<D0ugh_B0ii> Can someone help me install my wireless card drivers please
<Flannel> carlos: grep would do that
<ere> why cant i select 1024 just 800 x 600 ?????????'
<tabidachi_> trelayne: two commands for you to do.
<m0u5e> ifireball: okay its systemwide, i created a new account called test, and yeah it still doesn't work for *.mkv files
<carlos> Flannel, grep find some exgrep, but I want to print an specific line, for example line 5 from house.txt
<m0u5e> ifireball, how would i check nautilus error logs? (where are they stored again? xD
<tabidachi_> trelayne: # sudo echo "blacklist pcspkr" >>/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tabidachi_> trelayne: then # rmmod pcspkr
<Bodsda> sudobash, ok,ive done what the site said,.,. do i need to black list the default drivers that were being used? how cn i be sure the dongle is using the new driver?
<temagant> Is there a command that will tell me what my wireless card is so I can figure out what driver I need?
<carlos> ifireball, you are right, i will start to think how do that with them :D
<ere> why cant i select 1024 just 800 x 600 ?????????'
<carlos> ifireball, thanks
<Flannel> carlos: That's not based on text though, that's based on line number.
<ifireball> m0u5e: I don;t know of any nautilus-specific logs, but there might be something helpful in your ~/.xsession-errors file
<DIL> !lspci
<ubottu> Factoid lspci not found
<tabidachi_> temagant: is this card in a laptop or desktop?
<temagant> tabidachi_: A laptop.
<D0ugh_B0ii> i need help with mine for my laptop
<temagant> A very new Gateway laptop.
<tabidachi_> temagant: okay. what's the make and model?
<trelayne> thanks tabidachi
<tabidachi_> trelayne: No problem. let me know if that works.
<temagant> tabidachi_: That's what I'm trying to figure out. :/
<tabidachi_> temagant: okay.
<carlos> Flannel, you are right, than it can come out with its number,
<m0u5e> ifireball: i just cat .xsession-errors and nothing with mkv came up
<temagant> There should be a terminal command or somehting, right?
<D0ugh_B0ii> u dont know the make and model f your laptop u just bought
<D0ugh_B0ii> ?
<temagant> I don't remember.
<ifireball> m0u5e: I suggest you start backtracking and uninstalling "weird" packages that may have to do with MKV, seems on of them may cause nautilus to try and do something too complex when displaying the properties window
<carlos> Flannel, then I have to cut the number and just let print the text
<Flannel> carlos: then you'd use tail and head, to print the first N lines, and then take only the last line of that.
<Flannel> carlos: What?
<no> hola
<dolphin_noel> i'm sorry the question but someone knows why
<m0u5e> ifireball: whats weird is that it doesn't eat up cpu cycles, it just does nothing... like the properties windows for mkv doesnt even exist
<D0ugh_B0ii> i am trying to figure the same thing u r lol but im useing a dell inspiron 1525
<ifireball> m0u5e: nobody ever said its gonna be that easy...
<dolphin_noel> i'm sorry the question but someone knows why my external hd não mount ?!
<m0u5e> ifireball: thx i appreciate your help though xD
<no> I see your dead
<m0u5e> ifireball: i'm checking in /var/logs now
<dolphin_noel> external usb :x
<^Tech-Help^> how do i set permissons for all folders and all files all at the same time? even some that are several folders deep? The need to be all the same permission
<trelayne> Next time I reboot, I'll take note, tabidachi . I believe I tried this last year though when I had 7.10. But thanks for checking it out.
<Flannel> ^Tech-Help^: What are you trying to change them to, and why? (and which folders?)
<no> someone talk in spanish???
<m0u5e> ifireball: i think this problem started happening after a fsck was run / and it was around the time i installed a new gstreamer plugin
<flip2405> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<dolphin_noel> no i speak portuguese
<^Tech-Help^> for Joomla installation Flannel
<carlos> Flannel, you are right, well, I have to mix these comands, thanks
<no> chanfleee
<tabidachi_> temagant: # lspci -v | less    then copy the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for me to look at
<no> holaa
<matthew_> Is it worth it to upgrade to GNOME 2.22 ? is it much different?
<flip2405> !^Tech-Help^ | chmod
<ubottu> Factoid tech-help^ not found
<m0u5e> matthew_: it is absolutely worth it
<no> pues a mi me ha parecido como muy malo este chat
<Flannel> ^Tech-Help^: chmod with the -R flag
<m0u5e> matthew_: hardy comes with it doesnt? just upgrade to hardy
<matthew_> How can I upgrade to is?
<ifireball> m0u5e: well maybe the nautilus-thumbnailer is chocking on the plugin or something
<matthew_> to it?*
<^Tech-Help^> ah ok Flannel ill try that thanks
<carlos> matthew, I have been a lot of problems with the sound ¡¡¡ the old one is better
<m0u5e> ifireball: thats a possibility, my .mkv files don't seem to be displaying correctly... ill give that a try thx
<jeleta> i need help im updating to 8.04 and its sayiing there is an error with one of the gnome game what should i do
<matthew_> I am on the newest Ubuntu already, I dunno if I have GNOME 2.22 though
<temagant> tabidachi: It says command not found.
<LinkinTurk> hi. i am on Ubuntu Hardy AMD64. i tried install oracle 10G database. but it need some i386 libraries. i think i can solve problem using debootstrap. how i can use debootstrap for libraries?
<jeleta> i need help im updating to 8.04 and its sayiing there is an error with one of the gnome game what should i do
<matthew_> Whats the easiest way to upgrade to GNOME 2.22 ?
<temagant> tabidachi: What exactly should I type inot Terminal? Sorry, I am new to this.
<matthew_> Will it change my current configuration?
<jeleta> i need help im updating to 8.04 and its sayiing there is an error with one of the gnome game what should i do
<D0ugh_B0ii> tem: i think its list lspci
<D0ugh_B0ii> like^
<ifireball> does anybody know if there is something like TortoiseSVN for Nautilus?
<ere> why cant i select 1024 just 800 x 600 ?????????'
<tabidachi_> temagant: open up a terminal and type "lspci -v | less" (without quotations). Then select the text that the command outputs and paste it into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<temagant> tabidachi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12605/
<dolphin_noel> someone knows how can i mount one external usb hard drive in ubuntu?!
<matthew_> Is there much look and difference in feel to the new GNOME 2.22 ?
<Flannel> matthew_: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jeleta> :-(
<ifireball> dolphin_noel: typically you plug it in and Ubunto does the rest automagically
<Itaku> how do i make it so ubuntu doesnt reply to ping probes?
<dolphin_noel> ifireball well here looks it dont work :x
<matthew_> Flannel: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS 32bits
<ere> Itaku:  control + c
<tabidachi_> temagant: my error. type # lspci -v    this time and copy the output it gives.
<dolphin_noel> it is one coolmaster xcraft :x whith one hitachi :\
<D0ugh_B0ii> Does anyone know how to get the wireless driver for a dell inspiron 1525
<ere> D0ugh_B0ii:  what wireless?
<corpsemassacre> hi
<Flannel> matthew_: then you're on 2.22, so there'd be no difference from what you're currently using
<D0ugh_B0ii> my wireless card
<temagant> tabidachi: It gives no input. Just a new line.
<ere> D0ugh_B0ii:  what's the wireless card name...?
<Ienorand> Is the UK repos-servers down atm?
<D0ugh_B0ii> i belives its like dell wireless mini card 1390
<matthew_> Flannel: I am? I didn't even realize, how can I make sure? I thought it would be different looking or something
<bazhang> D0ugh_B0ii, what chipset
<ifireball> dolphin_noel: does it show up on 'lsusb' ? (compare before and after plugging in) also to what file system is it formatted?
<ayhu> hjhk
<amenado> D0ugh_B0ii-> what have you done so far? have you looked at tutorials on how to activate your wifi in ubuntu?
<ayhu> hy
<D0ugh_B0ii> i have looked up a few tutorials
<D0ugh_B0ii> but i catn get them to work
<dolphin_noel> ifireball thank you very much lets me try then
<SeaPhor> dolphin_noel, what format is it in? fatx, vx, nts, etc
<dafu> does anyone know why system halts when invoking firefox?
<dolphin_noel> SeaPhor well i think this come formated :x ... is one hd that come in one litle bad closed :\
<dolphin_noel> bag
<D0ugh_B0ii> i type in 'lspci' and Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller
<prower> Hmm...it's too bad kde 4.x is so buggy currently, it looks nice :> maybe by the 4.1.x releases it'll be stable enough
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<lucas43> ﻿Ienorand: I don't seem to be able to access them either
<funkja> I cannot both play music with Exaile and Firefox at the same time. Indeed, once one has played sound - the other will not play any sounds until the other is closed. Any idea what would cause this?
<dolphin_noel> SeaPhor good question maby it is not formated but i make one fdisck -say nathing :x no extra hd
<D0ugh_B0ii> is that my wireless or my hard wire?
<ere> why cant i select 1024 just 800 x 600 ?????????'
<ifireball> dolphin_noel: its probably formatted to something stupid like NTFS, so Ubuntu doens't mount it by default
<SeaPhor> dolphin_noel, if it is blank, ,, does it show up in /media. or /dev?
<xim> is there a solution to pidgin font colors getting screwed up by dark themes?
<Ienorand> lucas43: No, Main works though, so it's not that much of a problem... Hopefully just some upgrades or something.
<temagant> D0ugh_B0ii: How did you make lscpi work?
<carlos> ifireball, thanks, I have had succeed, thanks for your advice, :D
<temagant> It isn't working for me.
<D0ugh_B0ii> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller is that my wireless card or my hardwire...?
<dolphin_noel> ifireball i make ... lsusb and have 2 usb ... but dont give me the name of the usb :x
<amenado> D0ugh_B0ii-> lshw -C network  should tell you
<Jack_Sparrow> D0ugh_B0ii wireless
<m0u5e> is anyone else getting the libtotem-plpaser10 broken dep?
<m0u5e> i'd like to get a confirmation so i can post a bug report
<bazhang> m0u5e, for doing what
<dolphin_noel> ifireball i try to mount manually but nathing :x only the hd ntfs i can mount :x but not this one :x
<ifireball> dolphin_noel: well the name sin't really important, as long as it sees a new device
<dolphin_noel> ifireball do do you have some recomendation to me to i can try to resolve this?! :X
<D0ugh_B0ii> ok yea its my wireless
<bazhang> temagant, open a terminal and type lspci
<ifireball> dolphin_noel: like you said, it may nit be formatted (or even partitioned) at all
<dimeotane> I'd like to make a slideshow with music.... any thing on ubuntu kinda like microsoft photostory?
<tmapj> can anyone help me create a virtual machine?
<tmapj> hello?
<ifireball> dolphin_noel: do you see a new disk when doing 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<mark__> hello?
<bod_> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Jack_Sparrow> m0u5e What did you install from where that needed libtotem
<bazhang> tmapj, with vbox or other
<dolphin_noel> ifireball but i make one fdisk -l ... and dont have there nathing :x
<tmapj> with vbox
<dolphin_noel> ifireball because i can format from linux to right?! ...
<temagant> OKay, I am pretty sure this is my wireless card : ATI Technologies Inc RS690
<ifireball> dolphin_noel: did you run fdisk with sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel sudo fdisk -l    last letter is L
<DIL> tmapj, what softawre are you usiong
<temagant> What do I need to make that one work?
<tmapj> vboc
<tmapj> vbox
<bazhang> tmapj, ask a more specific question please;what have you  tried etc
<m0u5e> bazhang: when i try to sudo aptitude full-upgrade , it tells me that it requires that package
<dolphin_noel> yes i did >>> sudo fdisk -l and there is no hard drive external usb :x
<m0u5e> Jack_Sparrow: its required by a bunch of gstreamer stuff
<ifireball> dolphin_noel: yes you can, only its not called formatting, its called making a file-systems
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel or use this commmand in terminal..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<bazhang> m0u5e, full upgrade to totem or other
<SeaPhor> tmapj, type the name of the person you are talking to so they know, hard to foolow in a room of 1300+ ppl
<giorge> hi there
<m0u5e> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DIL> dolphin_noel: is it connected, powered etc.
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow ok
<SeaPhor> tmapj, *follow
<dolphin_noel> DIl yes there is mae noise and everything :)
<dolphin_noel> light :)
<lostuser> SOMEONE KNOWS SOMETHING ABOUT NDIS WRAPPER
<dolphin_noel> wait
<bazhang> caps lostuser
<Broadcom> lostuser: waht is the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> lostuser Please dont use caps
<D0ugh_B0ii> tabidachi: Can i talk to you in private message?
<SeaPhor> tmapj, and if you type the first few letters then hit "tab" it will auto complete and keep hitting till correct name is there
<Broadcom> lostuser: i might be able to help
<giorge> i;ve recently have done some changes to my updates preferences but i think something is wrong...were there any updates availiable the last 6 hours? and many of them?
<lostuser> HAVE A DELL 1520 THE WIRELESS CARD ONLY WORKS WITH NDIS WRAPPER
<Jack_Sparrow> lostuser Stop with the caps
<bazhang> lostuser, disable caps key
<Jack_Sparrow> lostuser the dell wireless bcm43xx is well supported in the new kernel
<temagant> Can anybody explain how to install ndiswrapper? It's not finding the package in any of the repositories.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bridger> temagant >  What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<D0ugh_B0ii> Have dell 1525 cant get any wireless to work
<lostuser> 804
<temagant> Bridger: 8.04
<lostuser> yeah
<bazhang> D0ugh_B0ii, you need to read the broadcom link above
<Bridger> On second thought, ubottu's link should do it for you. ^^
<backz> I ran dpkg-reconfigure console-setup and I set console charset to latin1, but my env LANG is still UTF8. How I change it to all users?
<D0ugh_B0ii>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs this one?
<Bridger> Does anyone know how to change the width of a vertical touchpad scrollbar?
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow ifireball http://pastebin.com/m36bdef18
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<lostuser> then what
<temagant> My problem isn't with ndiswrapper, my problem is that it says there is no suc..h package.
<Bridger> temagant >   You'll probably have to add a repository to your sources.list.
<bazhang> temagant, read the wifi links above
<bazhang> !broadcom | D0ugh_B0ii this one
<ubottu> D0ugh_B0ii this one: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<m0u5e> okay so here is my pastebin, does someone want to take a look at it and help me confirm?
<m0u5e> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12608/
<D0ugh_B0ii> ubottu: ive been to that site like 50 times and it doesnt help me get the drivers....
<ubottu> D0ugh_B0ii: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Broadcom> D0ugh_B0ii: i can help with a broadcom
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<lostuser> anyone from jersey
<Broadcom> D0ugh_B0ii: lol, it is a bot
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | lostuser
<ubottu> lostuser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic lostuser
<infinull> I'm having trouble with vertical tearing
<D0ugh_B0ii> Broadcom can i talk to u in private message?
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow ifireball SeaPhor dil http://pastebin.com/m36bdef18 anything ?!
<Broadcom> D0ugh_B0ii: sure
<infinull> can someone direct me to the vertical syncing preferences
<lostuser> someone made ndis wrapper work then i did a os update and now its gone
<dimas869> guys...how i do this?....VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root.
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel what was the original question.. you didnt use the command I gave, was theat just fdisk -l
<DIL> dolphin_noel: it is showing one drive
<bazhang> lostuser, you need to read the link we gave you
<dolphin_noel> yes and i have 2 drives :x
<dolphin_noel> one external usb
<SeaPhor> dolphin_noel, are you dual boot?
<D0ugh_B0ii> Broadcom: Did you get the message?
<temagant> Okay, it looks like ndiswrapper doesn't even support any ATI cards. IS there another ption or am I out of luck?
<dolphin_noel> yes windows and linux but basic i only use linux
<Broadcom> lostuser: if it is a broadcom, i can help
<bazhang> temagant, ndis is not for video card
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel  try sudo /etc/init.d/hal start   to get usb drive recognized..
<DIL> dolphin_noel: two partitions maybe?
<temagant> bazhang: I know that. I thought that was my wireless.
<temagant> If it isn't, then I guess my wireless card isn't showing up.
<temagant> That sucks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom do you have a help page I can use for future reference with those.?
<Broadcom> yea, holdon
<dimas869> how can i re set up this?...VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root.
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Ienorand> Are there any thoughts on the Dell XPS1530 regarding Buntu-friendliness?
<SeaPhor> dolphin_noel, follow Jack_Sparrow 's council
<DIL> temagant: i ahve a laptop with a wireless switch on it some times i hit it and accidentally turns it off
<Dr_willis> dimas869,  did you rerun  '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root. ?
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=b9948e54f2948592b0744c78684400ab&t=686857&page=2 that is for legacy drivers only, but i have not seen somone with trouble with others
<Jack_Sparrow> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<lostuser> after i get to the webdocs what card do i look for
<D0ugh_B0ii> Broadcom: can you send me a private message so we can talk?
<dimas869> dr_willis just type that as root then?
<Ienorand> I've read the laptop-testing entry but I was wondering if there was anybody with more comments, or running it right now?
<Dr_willis> dimas869,  basicially, or sudo COMMAND
<temagant> DIL: I tried that already. :/
<temagant> DIL: It's on.
<Dr_willis> dimas869,  or reinstall virtualbox perhaps.
<dimas869> no way
<dimas869> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom thanks, will read through it later
<Dr_willis> No way?  Should be rather easy to reinstall.
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow ifireball SeaPhor dil http://pastebin.com/m484d257c
<dolphin_noel> ok is here
<Dr_willis> the issue is that some kernel module proberly dident get updated, when the kernel did get updated.
<pac1> how do i get make-kpkg to use more than 1 make thread?
<nakedgoat> dr_willis do this to fix that..
<nakedgoat> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules
<Dr_willis> nakedgoat,  good answer. :) i aint used vbox in some time.
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel still dont see the usb drive.. did you run the command I gave earlier
<D0ugh_B0ii> Broadcom: can you send me a private message so we can talk?
<dimas869> Dr_willis i got this.....* Stopping VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv                             [ OK ]
<dimas869>  * Recompiling VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv
<dimas869>  * Look at /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong
<Dr_willis> dimas869,  ---> nakedgoat> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow yes i use the command you give to me do you ant one lsusb ?!
<temagant> Is "RS690 PCI to PCI bridge" a wireless card?
<d3d> hi, sound suddenly stopped working across all my apps (vlc, mplayer, azurues, rhtymplayer, etc).. they go grey and stop working... any ideas ?
<lostuser> dell 1520 which card should be the same? :(
<Simonft> Jack_Sparrow: did you get my msg?
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel I wish I had more time to help, but need to get started making dinner
<d3d> i haven't done any updates recently, just stopped working.. running latest 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> Simonft no, sorry didnt see it
<nakedgoat> lostuser: you just want to install your wireless?
<giorge> Simply question: were there any updtes available recently? and how many?
<Simonft> sorry, kubuntu keeps crashing
<nakedgoat> try using the guide on ubuntu1501.com should be close..
<jscinoz> what is the best way to do RAID0 on Linux, fakeraid, dmraid, LVM or something different?
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow http://pastebin.com/m70ce1844
<dolphin_noel> see there are to usb not reconized :x
<Simonft> Jack_Sparrow: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=b9948e54f2948592b0744c78684400ab&t=686857&page=2 this is only for legacy, but that seems to be the only one with problems
<lostuser> it was working some guy install ndis wrapper and the i did un update now it won't see it :(
<D0ugh_B0ii> Can someone help me get my wireless internet to work on my dell 1525 ive looked at alot of forums and i cant get itto work
<Simonft> lostuser: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=b9948e54f2948592b0744c78684400ab&t=686857&page=2 try this
<backz> How I set ENV=pt_BT to all users at boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> Simonft you are broadcom right.. yes did get that.. thanks
<Dr_willis> backz,  /etc/profile would be one way.
<Simonft> Jack_Sparrow: oh, lol, i just realized my username changed. sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. just took me a sec
<bazhang> giorge, yes the ssl vuln ones (around 7)
<Dr_willis> backz,  export ENV=whatever in the various startup scripts for the users.
<nakedgoat> try this if ur using .04
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang goodnight.. see you monday
<nakedgoat> http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/ndiswrapper-in-hardy-heron.html
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow ok no problem thank you very muchsorry for the trouble i will try to put the hd manually in the desktop to see if it is ok :x and this stuff :x
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, cya
<backz> Dr_willis: sorry, I would say, env var LANG=pt_BR
<MachinTrucChose> is it normal that I can't have two programs playing sound at the same time? Eg, if I'm listening to music, youtube sound is muted. When I stop the music, the youtube sound isn't there until I restart Firefox. Is it a known limitation?
<D0ugh_B0ii> Can someone help me get my wireless internet to work on my dell 1525 ive looked at alot of forums and i cant get itto work
<bazhang> MachinTrucChose, known bug rather
<dabbill> When i burn a DVD ISO with Hardy, my windows computer, or DVD player cant read it.
<Bridger> MachinTrucChose:  Try to change everything to ALSA.
<MachinTrucChose> I see...do you think this will get fixed in the next few months?
<bazhang> D0ugh_B0ii, what have you tried and what exact errors have you gotten
<Simonft> D0ugh_B0ii: its broadcom, sorry, kubuntu crashed
<MachinTrucChose> Bridger: where do I do this?
<bazhang> dabbill, sounds like you are burning as data
<Bridger> MachinTrucChose:  System > Preferences > Sound
<MachinTrucChose> thank youi
<D0ugh_B0ii> ok, i have tryed to use ndis wrapper ive read like 20 forums
<Ienorand> D0ugh_B0ii: You have looked through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<D0ugh_B0ii> and i stillc ant figure it out
<Dr_willis> backz,  if you dont EXPORT it then it wont get set for all following shells.
<D0ugh_B0ii> yea looked at that one
<Bridger> MachinTrucChose:  Change everything to ALSA, then try Youtube.
<bazhang> D0ugh_B0ii, repeating the same question without that info wont get you much help
<dabbill> bazhang, i have tried just right clicking on the ISO and burn to disk, also used brasero to burn disk image
<bazhang> dabbill, what iso
<dabbill> bazhang, one i made of a movie dvd i own.
<backz> Dr_willis: there is a location to define default LANG var?
<bazhang> dabbill, try k9copy
<kornal> Question: I'v got a ati 9550 video card and when I play games or use a 3d program my screen blinks black any ideas?
<Bridger> MachinTrucChose:  Is it working for you?
<bazhang> kornal, turn off compiz
<DIL> D0ugh_B0ii:  have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#head-d8ce0e35a4ccdbeddd6cf36f9cb23a11d8e0e9dc
<dabbill> bazhang, i used dvd95 to make the iso
<kornal> I did bazhang
<Dr_willis> backz,  you could grep all the files in /etc/ I rarely mess with languages. You can set variablwes in /etc/profile or some other config files bash in /etc for the users.
<MachinTrucChose> Bridger: nope, tried two videos
<bazhang> dabbill, that is likely the error then
<MachinTrucChose> I have Amarok running
<dabbill> bazhang, hurm i cant even mount the iso
<bazhang> dabbill, get the dvd. then install k9copy and try again
<kornal> banzhang and it still does it
<dassouki> is tehre a way i can tell ubuntu not to recharge my pc if the battery is above a certain percentage
<dabbill> bazhang, okay
<MachinTrucChose> Bridger: when I click the Test button on the Prefs > Sound screen, it gives me an error about how the device is already in use
<MachinTrucChose> I'll try some others
<lostuser> thanx all for your help but i'll guess ill stay with windows
<Bridger> MachinTrucChose:  Hmm... that is odd.  I was instructed to do that, and it worked for me.  I never tried the test button... hold on.
<bazhang> kornal, sounds like driver issue then-->you might try installing envyng-gtk
<bazhang> !windows | lostuser
<ubottu> lostuser: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<pac1> CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=4; export CONCURRENCY_LEVEL;  make-kpkg --append-to-version=custom kernel_image  pegged my 8400 at 99% each core.
<MachinTrucChose> Bridger: PulseAudio is the only one that passes the test. I was able to hear the sound while playing Amarok, no errors.
<pac1> max temp 56.
<MachinTrucChose> Bridger: thank you for your help, I'll use PulseAudio :)
<Bridger> Machin:  Okay, no problem.  ^^
<carlos_> emmm once again, I am bother you, does exist a comand to sparking your variables in any script ?
<portablejim> I can't seem to find 32-bit firefox in Hardy. Does anybody know where it is?
<bazhang> dassouki, how about pulling out the adapter
<jscinoz> I'm planning on running a 4-disk raid0 array, using md and then LVM. I also plan to use dmcrypt on all partitions except for /boot. Can /boot be on the raid array+LVM and still have a bootable system?
<dassouki> bazhang :D smart comment, how about when you're downloading overnight?
<bazhang> portablejim, afaik it is only 32bit
<bazhang> dassouki, not sure why you are trying that--could you elucidate please
<macd> is there a way to purge packages that are already uninstalled in bulk?
<portablejim> I am running a 64bit system (Gutsy) and want to know where the 32-bit version is in Hardy, like I have in Gutsy
<bazhang> portablejim, what about mozilla home page
<macd> its called firefox-3.0, or firefox-2
<Broadcom> im back, who needed help with a broadcom?
<bazhang> portablejim, or apt-cache search firefox
<D0ugh_B0ii> me can i send  a private message
<Broadcom> D0ugh_B0ii: sure.
<bazhang> D0ugh_B0ii, you need to register to pm
<D0ugh_B0ii> O
<i_own_the_circle> hello
<Broadcom> D0ugh_B0ii: i think i might be rigisterd
<bazhang> !register | D0ugh_B0ii
<i_own_the_circle> i upgraded to hardy heron and now i cannot to mysql server
<D0ugh_B0ii> !register
<D0ugh_B0ii> oops
<ubottu> D0ugh_B0ii: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<bazhang> ubottu?
<macd> i_own_the_circle, locally, or via network?
<pus123_cute> nbm
<D0ugh_B0ii> !register | D0ugh_B0ii
<jpastore> I am using tclient to VNC into my ubuntu box from another ubuntu box and ctrl-alt-enter is not working....does anyone know how i can exit fullscreen mode?
<i_own_the_circle> macd, locally
<bazhang> D0ugh_B0ii, see above
<macd> i_own_the_circle, can you connect using mysql -u user -p pass ?
<i_own_the_circle> macd, when i entered the password i am getting the  error ?
<Jaredu> does anyone know if there is any wacom digital tablet support in ubuntu? I'm about to install 8.04 and i was just wondering =)
<i_own_the_circle> macd, ""ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) ""
<macd> i_own_the_circle,  try starting mysql "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart"
<pushpop> Hey anyone know where I could find compiz screensavers?
<bazhang> !hcl | Jaredu check here and the forums
<ubottu> Jaredu check here and the forums: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tmapj> could anyone help me set up a virtual windows machine
<Jaredu> thanks :d
<i_own_the_circle> macd, doesnt make any difference
<macd> tmapj, there are a bunch of articles on help.ubuntu.com and the forums
<i_own_the_circle> macd, same error messsage
<macd> i_own_the_circle, is mysql actually running?
<bazhang> tmapj, get the iso or cd you want to vm-->open vbox, choose that iso or cd, then start
<jscinoz> pushpop the screensaver plugin only works with the git version of compiz i believe
<i_own_the_circle> macd, i dont know how should i be able to chek ?
<ranok> I would like help getting my modem working on my T60 in hardy
<macd> i_own_the_circle, 'ps ax | grep mysql'
<giorge> Urgent & Simple:were any updates available today and how many?
<bazhang> giorge, over last two days around 7 (as I said before)
<ranok> has anyone been able to do it?
<i_own_the_circle> macd,  31074  0.0  0.0   3004   768 pts/0    S+   02:34   0:00 grep mysql  ?
<temagant> Okay, I figured out that what I have is a T-1628 Gateway notebook.
<temagant> And the wireless card is Realtek if I am reading this correctly.
<temagant> But ubuntu still won't admit there is a wireless card
<temagant> What should I do?
<bazhang> check lspci for the exact chipset temagant
<Jaredu> when installing 8.04 I can create a new partition on my HDD without erasing my alternate OS, yes? as much as I hate it I have to keep vista for my 3ds max work.
<Lacrymology> how do I reconfigure my repos to point to the main repo by hand (text only mode)?
<ranok> anyone help with a modem setup?
<macd> i_own_the_circle, its not running, do this "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"  then if it doesnt work, look@ /var/log/mysql.err to see why its not starting
<D0ugh_B0ii> Broadcom are you registered?
<Cyntek> what's a good md5 check for ubuntu?
<bazhang> Jaredu, aye
<DIL> macd, would start make a difference instead of restart
<giorge> bazhang speaking about only security or in total?
<bazhang> !md5 | Cyntek
<ubottu> Cyntek: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jaredu> alright was just making sure, i know ive done it before but it's been awhile :D
<temagant> bazhang: How would I find out the exact chipset?
<Pelo> Jaredu, use the partition manager in the  system > admin menu on from the live desktop you can rezise your current partiton to make room to isntall hardy
<tmapj> bazhang, there is no "open" option in virtualbox
<macd> DIL, start starts it, restart restarts it, but I asssume if its installed it should be started on boot
<bazhang> giorge, total and all security
<bazhang> temagant, lspci
<Lacrymology> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Lacrymology> !sources
<bazhang> tmapj, join #vbox
<temagant> bazhang: But lspci says that there is no wireless card.
<Waffle> Hey, I can't boot to any drive right now. I tried partioning my main drive, and now I get GRUB ERROR 15. Can anyone help?
<Jaredu> OpenBSD just screwed up my xp partition on my other drive and suse 7 screwed my mbr my freshmany year haha
<temagant> IT doesn't even show up.
<Pelo> Lacrymology, what do you need to know ?
<Jaredu> livecd it is then :D
<bazhang> lsusb then temagant
<temagant> Ah!
<temagant> Thank you.
<Pelo> Jaredu, you can also do it form the alt install cd but donT' ask me the specifics
<i_own_the_circle> macd, errlog file is empty
<tmapj> bazhang, there's no one in #vbox
<bazhang> Waffle, fix grub; may need to reinstall
<bazhang> Waffle, grub that is, not ubuntu
<temagant> bazhang: THe problem is that gives me three results. How do I know which is the correct one?
<Lacrymology> Pelo: I need to point my sources list to whatever it gets pointed to when you put "Download from: Main server", but I don't have a GUI, so I need to know what are the files, and if possible, the url
<macd> i_own_the_circle, is the package mysql-server installed?
<giorge> bazhang , i must have messed up my updates preferences.. any directory to check all the last updates that were available?
<Pelo> Lacrymology, hold on , I'll try something, it will take a few minutes
<bazhang> giorge, all ssl related
<i_own_the_circle> macd, it was working perfectly fine but when i upgraded to mysql-server than i started this problem
<CoolAcid> Anyone know if there is a 2.6.25 kernel going to be available for hardy?
<i_own_the_circle> macd, it was working perfectly fine but when i upgraded to hardy heron
<Waffle> bazhang: I tried to access my HDA1 where Windows is installed, gives me the error that the log file shows it wasn't shut down properly and I cant access it without a force variable... could this be part of it?
<macd> i_own_the_circle, Im asking you if its installed.
<Lacrymology> Pelo: or at least an easy command-line way to do it. The mirror I use is down
<buntu> HELLO HOW TO FORMAT FLASHDISK?
<i_own_the_circle> macd, i installed long time ago on this pc
<tmapj> could anyone help me set up a virtual windows machine
<macd> i_own_the_circle, can you check to see if its installed NOW.
<Lacrymology> and it's almost 11 at night, and I wanna go home, and I want be done with this
<DIL> after upgrade install again
<macd> i_own_the_circle, come on man Im trying to help you here, dont answer my question with something I cant help you with
<buntu> HELLO HOW TO FORMAT FLASHDISK?
<Lacrymology> buntu: we're not blind, don't yell
<Pelo> Lacrymology, I'm resetting my own sources.list file and I'll pastebin it for you , it will just take me a couple of minutes
<buntu> sorry
<Lacrymology> thanks
<duane> I I had to download a shell script and it says to download it and add it to your PATH how do you do that??
<bazhang> Waffle, bad for windows but unlikely for the current woes
<i_own_the_circle> macd, yes it is installed
<Lacrymology> buntu: what do you want to format it to? fat32?
<macd> duane, just copy it to /usr/bin/ then chmod +x it
<buntu> yes
<Bodsda> duane, make sure you know what the script does before you use it
<bazhang> buntu with cfdisk in the terminal
<duane> thanks macd
<macd> i_own_the_circle, do you have files in /var/log/mysql ?
<Pelo> Lacrymology, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12616/
<Waffle> bazhang: so how do I go about reinstalling GRUB? When it was installed the first time it was by Ubuntu, I don't know where to point any of it too
<flip2405> Hey how do i upgrade my add/remove
<temagant> So, is ndiswrapper in the repositories that come with 8.04, and if not, how do I know what repository it is in and how to add that?
<temagant> I thought it came with, but I can't find it.
<i_own_the_circle> macd,  i have mysql.err , mysql.log and mysql directory
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/create-and-manage-virtual-machines-using-virtualbox.html tmapj how about some reading
<Pelo> flip2405, upgrade your apt-remove ??? what do you mean by that ?
<giorge> bazhang , ok but is there a directory to see them on a site or something just those whick are prompted for updates and the recommended ones also?
<macd> i_own_the_circle, do you have files in the mysql directory
<i_own_the_circle> macd, yes i have file
<Lacrymology> Pelo: damn, that's hardy, I'm running gutsy... will changing hardy to gutsy work?
<bazhang> giorge, you dont want them? they are all libssl ones
<bazhang> !libssl
<ubottu> Factoid libssl not found
<flip2405> Pelo no when you go to applications then add/remove i used to have a ton more games i reformatted and now all the games i had in there are gone
<i_own_the_circle> macd, yes i have files inside the director they are mysql-bin.0004545  like that
<Pelo> Lacrymology, ops,  not sure that would do , sorry ,  you might want to try and do a search in the forum there might be something in there
<macd> i_own_the_circle, in /var/run/mysqld do you have a mysqld.pid
<Lacrymology> Pelo: I'll just try and see
<flip2405> ????
<SeaPhor> tmapj, yes, what bazhang just sent you is good resource
<Bodsda> is it possible to have two paste hotkeys? like you can do ctrl+c & ctrl+shift+c -- ctrl+v & ctrl+shift+v   so you could hold to cut/copied things at once?
<bazhang> flip2405, reinstall them then
<flip2405> Bazhang noooo
<Lacrymology> Pelo: it workee
<Bodsda> last to = two
<giorge> bazhang thats not the point i want to check them according to a directory online(because i really messed my system...)
<i_own_the_circle> macd, no idont have the mysql.pid
<Pelo> flip2405, start by  checking the drop down box at the top of the add/remove dialog make sure it shows  show everythng ,   and /or , goto menu > system > admin < software sources and check all the boxes in the top part of the frst and third tab
<SeaPhor> Pelo, good to see ya, ( i got wireless working btw)
<macd> i_own_the_circle, do you have mysqld.sock ?
<i_own_the_circle> no
 * nakedgoat is gone.. autoaway after 15 min ..[cyp(l/on.p/on)]
<i_own_the_circle> macd, no
<Pelo> SeaPhor, congrats , but I thought you had got it working a couple of weeks abo ?
<bazhang> giorge, no idea; check the link on ubuntu.com or slashdot for the exact package names
<macd> i_own_the_circle, do this, sudo dpkg-reconfigure  -phigh mysql-server
<lunaz-> i just upgraded the server to hardy, and one client to hardy, and that client can't mount the server's samba share thru command or fstab
 * Pelo can't control his fan's speed anyomre,   the pwm chip on his mobo apparently died
<zemigsan>  Please answer this 1 minute survey :) http://www.esurveyspro.com/Survey.aspx?id=8d944b30-c7c9-4cf0-9259-f674329dbf23
<i_own_the_circle> macd, i got message mysql-server is not installed
<macd> i_own_the_circle, then I guess you should install it right/
<giorge> bazhang , ok thnx
<Pelo> lunaz-, maybe ask in #samba
<bazhang> Waffle, you still there? this was error 15 right?
<macd> lunaz-, some logs might be helpful, or error messages you get when trying to mount, or mount via command line
<SeaPhor> Pelo, it worked for 2 hours, then no more, fresh install and repeat, 1 hour and no more,,,
<Waffle> bazhang: Yeah
<lunaz-> should i link to my post on ubuntuforums.org?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, what did you do to finaly get it working ?
<Waffle> bazhang: as far as I can tell, it means it can't find the file. I'm not sure how to correct the pointer though
<macd> lunaz-, go forit
<amirman84> is there a keyboard shortcut for opening the system monitor? my firefox never seems to close out properly
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43591 Waffle have a look see here
<lunaz-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795842
<macd> lunaz-, is samba running on the target box at all?
<Waffle> bazhang: that's about samba...
<bazhang> Waffle, you clicked the wrong link
<Waffle> bazhang: yeah I was just about to say that
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43591 waffle this one
<flip2405> YOu No No guys okay the add/remove applications before i formated i had well over 400 games available to install now i have like 50 how do i remake all the games/packages available via add/remove applications
<lunaz-> on the server? ya, i can get to it with this computer
<lunaz-> i have smbfs on the other client
<SeaPhor> Pelo, bought a Airlink AWLH4130 108 PCI Wireless-G 108Mbps PCI and booted up to wireless heaven, no ndswrapper, no wpa_supplicant, no config at all, just put in wpa code and BOOM! i was on!
<macd> lunaz-, have you investigated hosts.allow and hosts.deny on the machine also?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, that's cheating :-)
<flip2405> nvm i got it
<bazhang> flip2405, enable the repos, reload, then choose show all in add/remove
<macd> lunaz-, also, on the server , 'sudo iptables -L' make sure something like fail2ban didnt block it
<jeleta> how do i run .bin files
<amirman84> flip2405: it apparently must be your repos, maybe you need to enable 3rd party, backports, and all that in your software sources
<SeaPhor> Pelo, after 6 months,,, the gloves were off!!
<amirman84> is there a keyboard shortcut to open the system monitor?
<jeleta> ﻿ how do i run .bin files
<Pelo> SeaPhor, don't forget to write a strongly worded letter to the maker of your original wifi card to complain about the lack of linux drivers
<Starnestommy> jeleta: what do you need to run a .bin file for?
<jeleta> to install java
<bazhang> jeleta what does ubuntu gutsy bin file turn up
<amirman84> jeleta: have you tried right clicking , going to properties, and clickin on, run as executable
<xaphoo> Any news on when Firefox 3 RC1 is getting put in the repositories?
<DIL> redhatter
<bazhang> xaphoo, likely very soon
<xaphoo> like today?
<jeleta> still wont work
<bazhang> xaphoo, no way :)
<macd> xaphoo, as soon as debian syncs it most likely
<SeaPhor> Pelo, send me email on how to do that? and i definitely will!!
<temagant> Where should I look for the devices listed under lsusb?
<temagant> SO I can add them to ndiswrapper.
<amirman84> i guess i have to add system monitor to my panelllllll
<Pelo> SeaPhor, you need a guide to write a letter ?
<xaphoo> so like a week?
<macd> xaphoo, you wont get any guestimates from me
<bazhang> xaphoo, by June for sure
<xaphoo> ok
<buntu> Lacromology: fatal error
<buntu> the cfdisk
<xaphoo> Firefox Beta 5's CPU trouble is my system's only remaining major glitch
<xaphoo> other than that, Hardy is the best system I've ever run
<bazhang> buntu what about it
<jeleta> it does not wrk when i run as executabel
<mhollisjr> how can I determine which of my events as in /dev/input/event* are making use of my keyboard?
<jeleta> excecutable*
<SeaPhor> Pelo, lol, there are 4 wireless devices i tried before i got this one,, who to write is what i need help with
<Starnestommy> jeleta: what happens when you try to run it?
<bazhang> jeleta did you check the search I suggested
<buntu> The cfdisk cannot be open.
<dan> hi = my hardy heron doesnt see the dvd burner and i can tmount  it
<amirman84> jeleta: why don't you install java from synaptic?
<dan> how do i get it to see the dvd burner
<jeleta> Couldn't display "/home/jeleta/Desktop/jre-6u5-linux-i586.bin".
<jeleta> Couldn't display "/home/jeleta/Desktop/jre-6u5-linux-i586.bin".
<Pelo> SeaPhor, nahh,  write to all of them , just use Open office to make a sample letter and use the watchamacall it featuer for mailing to print it and personnalize it for each
<bazhang> jeleta, what are you trying to install
<jeleta> java
<SeaPhor> Pelo, and i followed 30-40 diff "how-to's" on ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant, and so-on
<bazhang> jeleta, get from repos
<jeleta> where is that
<bazhang> jeleta, synaptic
<jeleta> oohh ty
<jay4> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bazhang> ;]
<SeaPhor> Pelo, promise! i will, i documented all at my website
<buntu> bazhang:  hoy
<bazhang> buntu hay
<amirman84> am i invisible?
<seth1991> i have 6.06 and amaroK installed. for some reason, i have added music from the home folder (for me seth1991) and it won't play. i click a song and it says "playlist finished" after it runs through showing the titles of the songs for about half a second. i have the codecs installed as far as i know, what do i need to do to get this running, i want to use amarok
<bazhang> amirman84, nay
<amirman84> dangit
<Waffle> bazhang: Thanks, I'm going to give it a try... hopefully will be back without problems
<bazhang> Waffle, not to worry; we never sleep
<mdowling> Is it possible to have completely different looks and visual customizations for different users?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, think about it this way,  you learned a lot,  you are  now probably the most knowleagable  helper on wifi issues in here
<hisingh1> i am baffeled
 * Pelo gives SeaPhor  the official key to the special "helper" restroom
<Pelo> amirman84, it's abusy channel,  just repeat your query periodiacaly ,  and briefly
<farfadet_> ç'est ou pour le serveur en français déjà
<bazhang> mdowling, sure
<oddalot> anyone here know about postfix?
<bazhang> !fr | farfadet_
<ubottu> farfadet_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mdowling> i just want to make one user look like Vista and one look like OSX, would that be doable?
<hisingh1> Anyone know how to change the image on the background screen
<bazhang> mdowling, easy
<jeleta> hmm i cant seem to find what i am looking for any other ideas
<Pelo> !fr | farfadet_
<mdowling> bazhang, alright thanks a bunch
<bazhang> jeleta, jre or jdk
<amirman84> pelo: it wasn't so much that no one answered my question, it was more the combination of that and that i told someone to use synaptic and they ignored me and then after 5 minutes bhazang told them the same thing
<SeaPhor> Pelo, lol, using that key right away, back in a bit, been full of it lately!
<Pelo> seth1991, can you play those files in anyother player ?
<mdowling> bazhang, is there any aspect that you can think of that would have to be the same among different user accounts?
<amirman84> pelo: not trying to be a big whiny boy though
<Pelo> hisingh1, right click the desktop ,  change wallpaper
<seth1991> Pelo: Yes, i can play them in Rhythmbox.
<bazhang> mdowling, internet connectivity :)
<Pelo> seth1991, try making a new play list maybe
<bazhang> amirman84, he just ignored me too dont feel bad :)
<mdowling> bazhang, well that's not necessarily a bad thing now is it, of course you don't mean the way the internet configuration gui looks do you?
<Pelo> seth1991, there is also an #amarok channel where you could ask
<seth1991> Pelo: I will try that, thanks!
<bazhang> mdowling, other than that not really--up to as far as who has admin rights though
<hisingh1> <Pelo, not the desktop bf, the login screen
<amirman84> jeleta: click on menu>administration>synaptic package manager then in the search field type "java" you should be able to find it
<Steve-cal> If I'm having problems with my sound being shaky, or sometimes briefly stopping when CPU usage is high, what processes can I give a higher priority to (nice value) to keep my sound "smooth" and working?
<Jburrke> Anyone know how to use rarlab to extract series of .r00/.r001/.r02 ect?
<amirman84> jeleta: you may need to first go into menu>admin>software sources then allow 3rd party software sources
<bazhang> Jburrke, just get unrar
<Pelo> hisingh1, ,  get a new theme from a site like gnome-looks.org then drag drop the tar.gz file on the login windows dialog , second tab
<Jburrke> bazhang: unrar?
<bazhang> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mdowling> bazhang, alright thanks a bunch
<bazhang> :)
<hisingh1> <Pelo, where is the login windows dialog??
<Jburrke> bazhang: Thanks, will the free version do it for me?
<Pelo> hisingh1, menu > system> admin < login screen or login window, not sure what it is in english
<bazhang> Jburrke, might do-->depends on the formatter
<Jburrke> Hmm
<CountDown> Has anyone else noticed that URLs don't work properly in either Thunderbird or Pidgin in 8.04?
<Jburrke> bazhang: Thanks, I'll give it a try :)
<bazhang> Jburrke, just click the first one the rest will follow
<buntu> jsgaj
<buntu> fhsjff
<buntu> jajkgfrkoyuqer
<buntu> hiryr
<buntu> jpr
<FloodBot2> buntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buntu> qugrgj
<bazhang> buntu stop please
<buntu> how are you?
<Pelo> buntu, , you have been eaten by a grue
<buntu> what?
<bazhang> buntu chit chat elsewhere please
<amirman84> buntu: stop typing multiple lines of random letter, or even one line, please, thanks
<buntu> df
<buntu> df
<buntu> d
<buntu> f
<FloodBot2> buntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buntu> df
<buntu> df
<buntu> df
<buntu> d
<buntu> f
<buntu> df
<Pelo> !ops | buntu
<ubottu> buntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<TheNerdGotchU> bazhang are you in the room
<mike_> Is there anyway to make ubuntu refresh the restricted drivers list? (to look for new devices)
<console_jockey> bloody hell, ban the little twerp
<ek> Anyone here happen to have a .deb of pine for AMD64?
<ek> Or know what I can find one?
<Jburrke> bazhang: is this one done through the terminal too?
<bazhang> Jburrke, gui
<Jburrke> bazhang: How do i open the gui?
<Pelo> ek, try on www.getdeb.net
<ek> Pelo: Thanks. I'll take a look.
<absnt> I need some help with bluetooth, just got a Kingston Micro USB Adapter and I set the BT icon to "Always Show" in the tray and its not showing..
<Jburrke> bazhang: Nevermind, I got it
<Jburrke> bazhang: Thanks :)
<hisingh1> Any one a pro with COMPIZ FUSION??
<Pelo> hisingh1, the ppl in #compiz
<hisingh1> <Pelo> do you know how to get diffrent icons on a cube desktop without losing all the icons??
<hisingh1> <Pelo> correction, diffrent wallpaper
<Hawkeye-X> http://www.pastebin.org/36493 - could someone take a look and tell me why my dvd player is not working?
<Pelo> hisingh1, I have no idea , I don'T use compiz , ask in #compiz
<danbhfive> hisingh1: try ccsm
<ek> Pelo: Strange. It shows zero results for anything I search for.
<hisingh1> <danbhfive> tried it, didnt work
<giorge> bazhang , did you also recommended ones?
<ek> Pelo: No big deal. I love pine. But, I can deal with mutt. :P
<ek> Thanks again.
<giorge> bazhang , did you also recommended updates ones?
<JohnnyWells> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481366&highlight=snapfishI've followed this guide exactly, yet the option to "send to snapfish" doesn't work.  Can someone help me trouble shoot
<bazhang> giorge, aye all of them :)
<alexbOrsova> how do you make the changes modprobe makes permanent?
<Pelo> ek, there might not be a package for it  you might have to build it from source
<Daisuke_Ido> this is ridiculous
<absnt> How do I check to see if Ubuntu sees my USB Bluetooth adapter?
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido, what is?
<JohnnyWells> Anybody?
<Daisuke_Ido> i reboot, and now i can't access the net via a static ip
<Daisuke_Ido> i had to reset to dhcp to even get a connection
<nakedgoat> is that dude having the vbox issue still here?
<Daisuke_Ido> i was connected to the router, but not the net...
<Pelo> alexbOrsova, there is a /etc/module  or modules file were you can add name of moduels hyou want loaded on startup ,  and there is a modprobe black list thingy somewhere
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido, that happened to me two days ago
<robotic> Hi all!  I wonder if there's a way to check if my machine is sending out infected packets
<Dante123> hi all, how do I get to see the list of hardware on my machine.  Gutsy had a way of displaying this via gui under System etc.
<Daisuke_Ido> well, two days ago was when this update came down, it's been bugging me to reboot since then
<soothesayer> ek: try alpine
<TheNerdGotchU> what is ubuntu server used for and what could I do with it?
<Dante123> Can't find it under Hardy
<hisingh1> the ppl at compiz are not responding
<anacaona> hello hello. is there a way to restart the font server without restarting gnome?
<Hawkeye-X> http://www.pastebin.org/36493 - could someone take a look and tell me why my dvd player is not working?
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: I need ndiswrapper to start automatically but ssb keeps blocking it. I've added ssb to /etc/modules.d/blacklist but it still starts up. How should I fix that?
<hisingh1> Do you know how to get diffrent wallpaper on a cube desktop without losing all the icons??
<Dante123> ﻿hi all, how do I get to see the list of hardware on my machine.  Gutsy had a way of displaying this via gui under System etc. ﻿Can't find it under Hardy
<Pelo> alexbOrsova, sorry i can'T help with that ,  I would have tought that blacklist would have been it
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang: were you ever able to fix it?
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: it is it. but it's not working. thanks anyway...
<tmmoyer> is there any way to restrict a package to a specific version?
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido, yes, resetting the modem and router did it
<ocha> whats the program that comes with ubuntu for torrents?
<bazhang> !torrent | ocha
<ubottu> ocha: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<robotic> hi all -- do versions of Ubuntu prior to 7.04 need to update SSH?
<TheNerdGotchU> what is ubuntu server edition puurpose
<ocha> bazhang, thank you sir.
<Daisuke_Ido> TheNerdGotchU: it's for running a server.
<seth1991> This may be an incredibly simple question, but, if I were to begin a music collection. Where should I place the mp3 files? I am new to Ubuntu. Should I make a folder in one of the Filesystem folders?
<xim> what software can play real (.ram) files?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll be back
<Pelo> TheNerdGotchU, specialiesed installer that only installs a cli os with server related pacakges
<Dante123> ﻿ ﻿hi all, how do I get to see the list of hardware on my machine.  Gutsy had a way of displaying this via gui under System etc. ﻿Can't find it under Hardy
<Pelo> seth1991,  no in your /home folder
<TheNerdGotchU> lol Daisuke_Ido no shit
<Pelo> seth1991, in linux ,  put all your user stuff in your /home folder,  the rest is for the os and is protected
<hisingh1> ocha it is for companies, basically  ubuntu is for the a cheep or the extreammly smart It is also for companies that want a safe server
<alexbOrsova> I've added a kernel module, ssb (network card driver), to the blacklist at /etc/modules.d/blacklist but it still starts blocking ndiswrapper. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<bazhang> TheNerdGotchU, watch the language please
<arooni-mobile> ifireball, yhou there ?
<hisingh1>  cheep or the extreammly smart ppl
<Pelo> alexbOrsova, did you remove the module with modprobe -r modulename ?
<ocha> hisingh1, what is it? i don't understand you. i am sorry
<hisingh1> no offence to any
<hisingh1> ocha nothing
<xaphoo> do you guys recommend using the kernel for CPU scaling (powernow-k8) or to use powernowd...?
<hisingh1> srry
<Dante123> ﻿ ﻿hi all, how do I get to see the list of hardware on my machine.  Gutsy had a way of displaying this via gui under System etc. ﻿Can't find it under Hardy
<hisingh1> Does anyone know how to get diffrent wallpaper on a cube desktop without losing all the icons
<Pelo> ocha, the default bittorent client in hardy is transmission
<Pelo> hisingh1, did you ask in #compiz ?
<xim> does anyone know a program in linux that can play realaudio .rm files?
<alexbOrsova> seth1991: it depends on what software you use to play your files, but you should generally keep them under music or documents in your home folder (which is /home/<username goes here>/)
<Pelo> !realplayer | xim
<ubottu> xim: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hisingh1> ya, i asked in #compiz-fusion, to no avail
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: yes
<hisingh1> trying compiz now
<ocha> pele, thanks.  have you used it before?  is it light on the processors?
<xim> thx
<Pelo> hisingh1,  try installing the ccmi thing,  the compiz setting manager , what ever it is ,   check in there
<hisingh1> wait /join #compiz joins to compiz-fusion
<Pelo> ocha, the lightest I found is to run utorrent on wine
<Ashfire908> I checked for updates and there's a confilct that i can't seem to resolve. "libtotem-plparser10 depends upon libcamel1.2-11 (>= 2.22.1.1)"
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: I've properly configured ndiswrapper too, because that's how im online right now. the problem is, as soon as I restart i lose the work ive done so far
<hisingh1> pelo it is ccsm, ya it didnt work
<xaphoo> xim: also VLC plays real audio I think
<dabbill> bazhang, any good sites for how to use k9copy? I have tried 2 times now to make a backup for my DVD, but it doesnt create the ISO file.
<Ashfire908> It already appears to be installed though.
<Pelo> alexbOrsova, I know nothing about wifi sorry I realy can't help ,   SeaPhor  might know however , if he,s still around
<Pelo> hisingh1,  you might have to add an extra compiz plugin to do it ,  check the compiz website
<wols> !info libcamel1.2-11
<ubottu> libcamel1.2-11 (source: evolution-data-server): The Evolution MIME message handling library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 296 kB, installed size 800 kB
<Ashfire908> Wait, the new packages don't exist?
<TheNerdGotchU> I want t download it and install it. but dont really know much about it Hey bahzang you think you can help me run it? im willing to grant you permission to acces it
<tmmoyer> nm, I found my answer in the apt howto
<tmmoyer> exit
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: are you here?
<ocha> pelo, i thought utorrent was still buggy in wine?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K9Copy dabbill what about this
<wols> TheNerdGotchU: NEVER give anyone from IRC access to your box. NEVER
<larson9999> what's the deal with shutting down not working until you do a ctl+alt+backspace?
<bazhang> TheNerdGotchU, access what
<Pelo> ocha, no it works very well for me, I've had no problems for over a year
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know how a kernel module which has been blacklisted can still be loaded at startup?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, yes, sorry was afk a sec
<wols> alexbOrsova: initrd
<ocha> pelo, wow. i am out of the loop here.  do you use anythign else with your utorrent?
<larson9999> my favorite editor got an upgrade today!  funny the kinds of things i get happy about
<ere> hello
<wols> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, whats goin on?
<Pelo> ocha, the only issue I've had recently was that one confirmation box poped up behind the dialog I was confirming
<ocha> which confirmation box?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: I need to replace the default ssb wireless driver with ndiswrapper. However, as soon as I restart it's loaded. Yes, I've blacklisted it and configured ndiswrapper correctly.
<ere> How is possible that when I did an version upgrade my wireless got not usable, not it doesn't work, why??????
<dabbill> bazhang, that just says how to install it, i have it installed and open, it shrinks the movie but never makes it in to ISO so i can burn it.
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: what do you suggest?
<bazhang> Daisuke_Laptop, that fix it?
<Hawkeye-X> http://www.pastebin.org/36493 - could someone take a look and tell me why my dvd player is not working please?
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang: restarted *everything* and it's the same
<Daisuke_Ido> no static for me, i guess.
<Pelo> ocha, what do you mean anyting else ? ,  I have wine installed,  utorrent runs on it ,  I have utorrent set to grab anytorrent I download to the desktop and I have firefox setup to save .torrent to the desktop ,  that's pretty much it
<wols>  alexbOrsova I just told you
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido, for how long, best to give it a minute or two
<alexbOrsova> wols: what is initrd?
<Fezzler> When I start Minicom, it flash on for a split second and closes?
<Pelo> alexbOrsova, explain the whole issue to SeaPhor  not just the end problems ,  he might know the sources of the prob
<wols> !blacklist | alexbOrsova
<ubottu> alexbOrsova: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Daisuke_Ido> well, when did i ping out?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, what chipset/ model mfg?
<alexbOrsova> wols: ive already done that
<wols> alexbOrsova: since you have no clue what an initrd is: false
<ere> my wireless doesn't work now, after an upgrade
<bazhang> dabbill, not sure what to tell you; works well here you might want to look at the many forums links/threads
<ere> what can I do??
<Hawkeye-X> [20:17] <-- Daisuke_Ido has left this server ("Leaving").
<Pelo> ere, redo the setup for it
<wols> ere: load the proper driver and give us enough info so we can help you
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: broadcom wireless card. However, I know I have the right driver. How do I find the chipset?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, i type slow so be patient
<ocha> pelo, peerguardin or any other kind of ip blocker
<ere> wols:  how can I know the wireless name?
<Daisuke_Ido> so two minutes to reboot, that's seven minutes.
<Daisuke_Ido> and nothing.
<wols> alexbOrsova: lspci
<wols> ere: lspci, lsusb
<dabbill> bazhang, i have followed all the howtos i have found, and i am doing it same way as them. pretty much click DVD at the top and give the ISO a name, but it never makes the ISO :(
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido, how about connecting the router and see if that is all right
<ere> wols:  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 07b8:6001 D-Link Corp.
<Pelo> ocha, I know utorrent has  a built in ip blocker that you can use,  not realy built in , a file you edit to add te ips in , but I dont, use it ,  adn I donT' use peergrardians ansd such
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<bazhang> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang: it's a westell modem/router, and with a static IP, i can connect to the router, but nothing outside.
<SeaPhor> wait, is this usb, pci or built in?
<ocha> pelo, thanks man.  you have been a big help :)
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang: with dhcp, i'm good overall
<wols> ere: zd1211
<ere> wols:  now what can I do?
<tmapj> hello
<tyler_> hello can someone help me with proftpd setup for anonymous user access?
<Pelo> later folks
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido, oh router and modem in one; I have the two separate
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, ok so listed as pci
<wols> Daisuke_Ido: dns properly set? default route properly set?
<tmapj> im trying to run a virtual machine but i keep getting the error "VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED)"
<Daisuke_Ido> wols: yes and yes, it broke after rebooting...  there was an update begging me to reboot
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, look 2 places lspci and lshw -C network
<wols> Daisuke_Ido: nslookup google.com  /sbin/route
<Daisuke_Ido> then i'll be back again
<nakedgoat> tmapj: how did you install it?
<sneedley> hello all, I could use some help
<alexbOrsova> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tmapj> nakedgoat: from the add/remove menu
<SeaPhor> if that shows you have device installed and "working" then we have a separate issue
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, this is ridiculous
<newbie10> hi
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, if that shows you have device installed and "working" then we have a separate issue
<newbie10> i installed ubuntu using install inside windows and when i boot up my pc - i get to 2 options - windows and ubuntu - and choose ubuntu - all does is load up grub
<nakedgoat> tmapj: I did mine via apt-get, works fine.
<Daisuke_Ido> this is ridiculousness on an epic scale...
<newbie10> i don't know how to boot into my installed ubuntu
<tmapj> nakedgoat could you please tell me the command?
<nakedgoat> there are a few
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: lspci is in my last post and the result from the other command can be found here http://paste.ubuntu.com/12618/. Note: this is after I've setup ndiswrapper because if I restart I lose everything.
<newbie10> if anyone can help me - that would be great
<D0ugh_B0ii> Can anyone here help me with my broadcom wireless drivers pls?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: and I have to do "sudo rmmod ssb" "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<tmapj> nakedgoat could you please tell me the command?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, are you on live cd?, have you installed yet?
<nakedgoat> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-source
<nakedgoat> tmpaj: is one of them lemme know when ur done with tthat
<Daisuke_Ido> wols: that gave me absolutely *nothing*
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: yes, ive installed the system
<reya276> Any reason why Hardy brings up the login screen but after login in only the wallpaper shows?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: ubuntu 8.04 amd64
<sneedley> I have a nvidia gforce6600 le and I would like to use the dual monitor mode. I went in and tried to set it up but all I managed to do was change which display was working
<wols> Daisuke_Ido: I do not believe you
<Daisuke_Ido> well that's nice
<wols> (öastöpg Daisuke_Ido
<SeaPhor> ok, sorry, run again with the sudo command
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, ok, sorry, run again with the sudo command
<Daisuke_Ido> i switched to a static ip
<Daisuke_Ido> nslookup google.com
<reya276> could it compiz?
<Daisuke_Ido> *nothing*
<wols> Daisuke_Ido: it will either print something or give errors, no other way
<newbie10> anyone?
<reya276> can I remove compiz, I actually don't need it
<zoko> hi all
<wols> Daisuke_Ido: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<J-a-k-e> hi all, is anyone able to help me figure out while grub keeps on stuffing up, even after i've reinstalled it using the ubuntu 8.04 cd?
<reya276> yes anyone?
<wols> reya276: yes
<newbie10> is wubi broken?
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't appreciate being called a liar, i really don't.
<D0ugh_B0ii> is there anyone on that can help me with my broadcom wireless drivers?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, ok, sorry, run again with the sudo lshw -C network
<wols> Daisuke_Ido: then don't lie
<sarah_bear> hey guys, does anyone here use "Nepenthes"? im having a problem
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, one line
<Daisuke_Ido> alexbe01@alexbe01-desktop:~$ nslookup google.com
<Daisuke_Ido> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<bazhang> wols, please dont say that
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: ok, here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/12619/
<reya276> ﻿wols: my issue is that for some reason when I login my desktop won't show except for the wallpaper and that is it
<nakedgoat> in wols defense, he did lie ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> couldn't reach anything using a static ip, works fine with a dynamic ip
<kr1t> hello all
<wols> bazhang: the command DID print something as I said after all and which he said it wouldn't
<Daisuke_Ido> yes yes
<reya276> ﻿wols: so I'm assuming is compiz, so should I sudo apt-get remove compiz
<wols> Daisuke_Ido: fix your DNS
<Daisuke_Ido> i am a horrible horrible man, and a dirty LIAR because it didn't work
<reya276> ﻿wols: or better yet how can I remove all
<clintchanc1> can some one tell me why my WLAN0 just went dead and changed the wifi pass?
<newbie10> can someone guide me
<sneedley> how do I make my dual displays work?
<wols> Daisuke_Ido: man resolv.conf
<sarah_bear> anyone ever use Nepenthes before?
<wols> reya276: what is "all"?
<topher> hello?
<kr1t> hey does anyone else know about the bug in emerald theme manager in hardy?
<sneedley> hello
<wols> sarah_bear: ask your real question
<reya276> wols: meaning purge
<sarah_bear> wols Im having a problem with Nepenthes... i dontknow if its working
<wols> reya276: as you said: purge it
<macd> Is there a way to purge all packages old configs that arent installed anymore?
<topher> anyone here really familiar with ubuntu 8.04 and installation on a hp notebook?
<wols> mcp: dpkg -l |grep ^rc
<reya276> wols: sudo apt-get remove purge compiz
<wols> topher: ask your real question
<wols> reya276: no "remove" there
<wols> macd: dpkg -l |grep ^rc
<sneedley> !twin view
<ubottu> Factoid twin view not found
<reya276> wols: sudo apt-get purge compiz
<sneedley> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<topher> lol... k. Just installed 8.04 and rebooted all drivers are restricted, no wifi, no proper resolution
<macd> wols, I guess I can just awk the output into apt
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, ok,,, 1 what encryption is your access, 2 did you follow a "how-to" on configuring this? (if so which)
<Broadcom> i need to fix a swap partition
<wols> macd: no
<wols> topher: what wlan chip, what videocard?
<Daisuke_Ido> wols: it's sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<sneedley> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mikebuntu> hello people
<newbie10> i have a ubuntu question - I installed it via wubi and when system boots up - all i get is grub and nothing else - i don't know what commands to boot up the system - should wubi fix all of this
<Broadcom> does anybody know how to fix a swap partition?
<wols> Daisuke_Ido: there is more than one way to do it
<Dr`Keovorkian> I have a recurring problem. The mouse AND keyboard both freeze while running Ubuntu. The clock and other programs continue what they're doing, as if nothing's going on, but mouse input is nixed, and I can't exit the X server.
<macd> wols, then how else would you propose to get it into apt?
<dimeotane> anyone know of a slideshow program that works ?
<Broadcom> !hi | mikebuntu
<ubottu> mikebuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<J-a-k-e> is anyone able to tell me why grub always stops working on ubuntu 8.04?
<absnt> Why can my phone see my BT on my computer but when I pair to it it says Pairing incomplete?
<kr1t> anyway i have a problem trying to fix a commented out line in the source code, and when compiling it, it throws some errors
<sarah_bear> how can i know if my Nepenthes honeypot is working?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: my network isn't using encryption (its open. and no I didn't follow a walkthrough. I have done this before on previous installations and this is the first time it hasn't worked. if you want i can tell you exactly what commands i used from the start, though.
<wols> macd: from this output: copy+paste
<dimeotane> that can put music with photos and effects?
<mikebuntu> what's the best irc client for gnome, thanks
<newbie10> J-a-k-e: are u having same problems as me
<wols> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Broadcom> alexbOrsova: do you have a broadcom?
<Daisuke_Ido> wols: http://pastebin.ca/1020750
<Daisuke_Ido> there's resolv.conf
<alexbOrsova> Broadcom: yes
<Broadcom> alexbOrsova: oh, goody
<J-a-k-e> newbie10: it's funny because I never had this problem with 7.10
<macd> wols, bleh I'll use awk and just grab the package names themselves copy/pasting that much is silly when the shell has tools to use
<Broadcom> alexbOrsova: put lspci in pastebin
<wols> Daisuke_Ido: your DNS (router) is 192.168.1.1?
<newbie10> this is my first time with ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> yes it is
<wols> macd: sure, awk will work
<Fezzler> Anyone use irssi?
<sarah_bear> anyone here ever use Nepenthes honeypot before?
<newbie10> and i googled the wubi wiki page - no help there
<newbie10> on this issue
<jsidell> I'm trying to print over a network with a WinXP print server.  Ubuntu doesn't see the printer instaled on the server.
<soothesayer> macd:  sudo aptitude purge  $( dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{ print $2 }' )
<wols> jsidell: ipp or samba?
<newbie10> i guess time to uninstall it - i was really looking forwad to see the enchanced desktop
<alexbOrsova> Broadcom: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/12623/
<absnt> Why can my phone see my BT on my computer but when I pair to it it says Pairing incomplete?
<macd> soothesayer, 2 seconds to late, Im all over that
<jsidell> wols: samba
<macd> soothesayer, but thanks!
<nakedgoat> Fezzler:  I use BX ;)
<newbie10> can anyone guide me on what to type on grub
<J-a-k-e> mikebuntu: I dont know about"best" but I use chatzilla you'll find it under firefox addons
<newbie10> since wubi failed to set it up properly
<Shadow420> newbie10 what do ytou need to do with grub
<Fezzler> 91
<alexbOrsova> Broadcom: my problem is with kernel modules, though, not drivers. I;m using ndiswrapper btw, and it works
<Fezzler> 1 3
<newbie10> Shadow420: i just installed ubuntu inside windows and when i boot up - i choose ubuntu option
<Broadcom> alexbOrsova: can you connect to the internet via wireless?
<newbie10> and only thing which loads up is grub
<absnt> Why can my phone see my BT on my computer but when I pair to it it says Pairing incomplete?
<alexbOrsova> Broadcom: yes, that's how im talking to you right now :)
<pretender> can someone please help me i cant seem to get native resolution 1680x1050  for my asus VW222 with nv5200 and gutsy
<topher> wols: nvidia geforce 7150m / nforce 630m and atheros ar5007 802.11/g wifi
<Broadcom> alexbOrsova: oh, sorry, i thought you had trouble with wireless. for the record, how did you get it to work
<Shadow420> newbie10 I have neer used wubi install I just gave ubuntu it's own hard drive to call home
<newbie10> why is there an option to do it - when does not work?
<alexbOrsova> Broadcom: 1) find out chipset/card 2) get driver for windows 3) cabextract it 4) remove default driver using rmmod 5) install windows driver with ndiswrapper 6) add ndiswrapper using modprobe
<Shadow420> newbie10 but in terminal type sudo update-grub
<newbie10> Shadow420: i am in grub
<J-a-k-e> newbie10: have you tried here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, ok, so it worked before just doesnt since,,,?
<newbie10> that is all i get
<alexbOrsova> Broadcom: plus or minus a few steps, you should look up the specifics before trying those commands
<newbie10> but my grub loads up
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: Since I installed 8.04. It worked in 7.10.
<topher> wols?
<Shadow420> newbie10 get back into ubuntu and load up terminal and type sudo grub-update
<Broadcom> alexbOrsova: i got mine to work, with somting else. just wondering for other people
<clintchanc1> Anyone Tell my why my wifi connection turns off every 2 hours and the pass changes at that time?
<newbie10> ubuntu won't load
<newbie10> it never loaded
<J-a-k-e> newbie10: you get further than i do if grub loads, I've tried installing to 3 hard drives 2 dont load and the other just says "missing partition" or somethings like that
<Shadow420> newbie10 I mean update-grub
<wols> topher: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg for your videocard to "nvidi" and use the madwifi drivers for your WLAN
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, sorry, i had to help my kids,
<clintchanc1> omg
<clintchanc1> i dont belive this
<newbie10> update-grub tells me unrecognized command
<clintchanc1> i think my problem is that i get low signal with linux. So with that is there anyway to fix it with out moving the ap
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, ok did you upgrade or fresh install?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: no need to be sorry, the kids come first
<newbie10> but i have no access to linux terminal
<wols> newbie10: /sbin/update-grub AND you need to use sudo
<jo_e> hi. i have had a huge problem with upgrading from 7.10 to 8.10. i ran sudo do-release-upgrade and it went through ok, then asked for me to reboot. then it just hung on the rebooting screen with the orange progress bar going back and forth. i tried switching to a text terminal but i just saw the "loading" message. after a while it kicked me into a busybox shell, but i didn't know what to do...
<jo_e> ...so i restarted. i haven't been able to get that shell again.
<topher> k so a little more in english?
<danbhfive> clintchanc1: maybe you need to take it out of roaming mode?
<reya276> this sucks my desktop won't show and it is a fresh hardy install
<newbie10> wols: i can't even get linux loaded: i am on the grub prompt
<reya276> what gives
<jo_e> i'm writing this on another computer, since I can't connect to my network with the livecd for some reason
<clintchanc1> its not inroming mode i had to disable it to get it to connect
<wols> jo_e: before busybox you got an error
<Shadow420> newbie10 hmm this is beyond my knowledge
<wols> !grub | new
<ubottu> new: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols> !grub | newbie10
<ubottu> newbie10: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jo_e> wols, i think so, but I can't remember.
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, ok did you upgrade or fresh install?
<wols> jo_e: so we can't help you
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: fresh install.
<clintchanc1> can i push more power to my usb stick?
<wols> clintchanc1: no
<clintchanc1> i guess im just screwd then. I gota trade something for this good performance
<D0ugh_B0ii> broadcom
<D0ugh_B0ii> did u get my pm
<newbie10> omg wubi just plain doesn't work - i guess i have to make a partition or something sigh - figuring boot paramters on grub are just to complex - i have c:\ubuntu created by wubi
<newbie10> thanks guys - no worries - i just have to uninstall it - and use some other method
<freckledp> I'm having troubles accessing addons.mozilla.org.  Would someone else see if they can hit it?
<freckledp> please
<reya276> everything works though meaning all the applications, internet except that the desktop won't show
<habaneroman> habaneroman
<jo_e> wols, thanks for the grub advice. i have to go now but i hope that will help me.
<habaneroman> hey titanium
<clintchanc1> Would an internal atherose card be better to connect then say a dlink USB pin
<Broadcom> hi D0ugh_B0ii
<habaneroman> help wireless
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: here's the guide I used when i first put linux on my laptop with 7.04 http://kellyandsopho.com/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=LinuxOnHpPaviliontx1000z
<Broadcom> habaneroman: broadcom card?
<xim> does mplayer not support drag and drop?
<D0ugh_B0ii> hi
<|unjustice|> I am having tons of audio trouble (clipping during playback) with hardy heron
<D0ugh_B0ii> did u get my pm broad?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: the wireless worked after I followed those steps back then and I've used a similar approach since
<Broadcom> D0ugh_B0ii: yes, did you get my reply?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova,  what does network manager say about this? does it even try?, also have you done iwlist wlan0 scan   ?
<D0ugh_B0ii> no
<brand0con> gnome-desktop-data wont upgrade to 6.2 through update manager or synaptic.  do i have to manually download the package and install it?
<D0ugh_B0ii> Broadcom: r u registered?
<danbhfive> brand0con: is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<clintchanc1> Guys there has to be a way to get a better signal/.
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: network manager works perfectly once I load ndiswrapper. I haven't done that command yet, should I?
<brand0con> yes but i think it's broken aswell
<brand0con> both packages wont upgrade
<SeaPhor> see
<Broadcom> D0ugh_B0ii: no, but have to go, sorry. ask alexbOrsova for help with your broadcom, he/she got it to work
<D0ugh_B0ii> ok
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, kill that link
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: what do you mean?
<brand0con> ﻿danbhfive: gnome-desktop-data; nautilus-data; and gnome-system-monitor are all failing to update.
<danbhfive> brand0con: maybe you could try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
 * clintchanc1 starts looking at madwifi
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: you mean the D0ugh_Boii guy who is trying to pm me?
<VaMPiReX> hi
<Broadcom> D0ugh_B0ii: dont pm alexbOrsova  , ask in here
<ghstslayers> can somebody help me out with adobe flash plaaaaaaaaaaaer
<ghstslayers> plyer
<Broadcom> alexbOrsova: he needs help with a broadcom, i have to go. I know you got yours to work, could you please help him?
<sphott_> how can i set xcaht to show the userlist when i drunked?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, kill that link
<sphott_> please
<gabriel> hi! i have a problem with mu ubuntu 8.04 because he doesn't  diminish the brightness of the screen
<ghstslayers> i get an error message when i try to instal abobe flash player
<D0ugh_B0ii> alex can you help me with my wirless internet on my dell 1525
<Broadcom> ghstslayers: what is the error?
<reya276> how can I assign a static IP to my PC
<brand0con> ﻿danbhfive: tried that already.  my error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12631/
<reya276> through terminal
<absnt> What is the default Bluetooth pairing passcode?
<reya276> I can't see my desktop
<Mulder> firefox 3rc1 is out now :)
<ghstslayers> /bin/sh is needed by adobe-release-i386-1.0-1.noarch
<alexbOrsova> D0ugh_B0ii: first of all, it takes me half a minute to spell your name :). What card does your laptop have?
<ethana2> Mulder: seriously?!
<Mulder> ethana2, no ubuntu package yet of course, but yes http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html
<ethana2> sweet!
<Broadcom> !tab | alexbOrsova
<ubottu> alexbOrsova: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<danbhfive> brand0con: you didn't try the command I suggested
<alexbOrsova> thanks Broadcom
<D0ugh_B0ii> i belive it has a dell wireless mini card 1390
<sphott_> oh my god
<absnt> What is the default Bluetooth pairing passcode?
<Mulder> so if you dontn mind i will just wait for ubuntu package though
<Jburrke> Can anyone help me install Maya?
<brand0con> same response
<alexbOrsova> D0ugh_B0ii: does it work in windows?
<Broadcom> alexbOrsova: if he has a bcm43xx, give him this link
<danbhfive> brand0con: can you paste that one too?
<brand0con> yes
<Broadcom> alexbOrsova: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=b9948e54f2948592b0744c78684400ab&t=686857&page=2
<D0ugh_B0ii> yea
<sphott_> no mather i sleep
<brand0con> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12632/
<reya276> anyone can help me setup a static ip address, since I can't see my desktop, please
<sudobash> yes
<dcordero> hello i am trying to get help on an issue that is continuously happening
<alexbOrsova> D0ugh_B0ii: what version of ubuntu are you running? 8.04?
<sudobash> whats up reya
<D0ugh_B0ii> yea
<danbhfive> brand0con: what was the command that you ran?
<absnt> this channel is useless lately
<sudobash> state the issue dcordero
<brand0con> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<reya276> ﻿sudobash: I just did a fresh install of hardy and I can't see my desktop everything else works though
<sudobash> why is that absnt? like the name...
<danbhfive> brand0con: try adding a ^ on the end of that
<dcordero> i have ubuntu 7.10 and it continually keeps freezing up lets say for example when i try to play a music file that is shared out from an external drive
<sudobash> reya276 can you get a terminal?
<reya276> yes
<alexbOrsova> D0ugh_B0ii: ok, first you need to go and download the driver from the manufacturer's website (for windows)
<reya276> ﻿sudobash: yes
<D0ugh_B0ii> ok
<danbhfive> brand0con: you could also try: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<sudobash> type sudo sh /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<reya276> ﻿sudobash: ok done
<MoonStorm> !broadcom
<sudobash> what did it do?
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<giorge> how can i check if ssl is enabled/running? ?
<Shadow420> absnt this not a room full of people with expert knowledge of linux so chill man
<Cracken227> Aaa
<mfacenet> broadcom cards suck
<sudobash> its peers trying to help peers
<sudobash> get alfa wifi
<sudobash> or N
<reya276> ﻿sudobash: is not the GDM that is the problem, that shows and I can login, it is the actual desktop that is not showing
<Pramod> :)
<brand0con> ﻿danbhfive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12636/
<Jburrke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12637/
<Jburrke> Can anyone help me with that?
<Shadow420> later
<reya276> ﻿sudobash: all I get is the hardy default wallpaper and that is it
<giorge> how can i check if ssl is enabled/running? like running a simple command in terminal...
<ocha> is there a way to move files within "Transmission" after they are done downloading?
<wols> giorge: ssl is a library
<Stepa1> How can I use my Ubuntu Desktop Edition as a server for a few files.  I do not want to switch to Ubuntu Server Edition.
<brand0con> that was from trying sudo aptitude ubuntu-desktop
<giorge> oh ok
<wols> Stepa1: how do you want to server them?
<Stepa1> wols
<brand0con> nvm sudo aptiude full-upgrade
<xim> Mplayer still cant play .ram files.  I installed mplayer, medibuntu, w64codecs, all the updates, and now mplayer can play .rm files.  But i want it to play ram files off the internet (should be a common thing) and it still doesnt know how to take the .rm url out of the .ram file and play it.  is there a workaround for this?
<Stepa1> wols: Basically if my computer is on, just navigate to my IP and then view the files
<Pramod> What is the burning software used in Ubuntu?
<wols> Stepa1: view with what protocol?
<brand0con> ﻿Pramod: brasero for 8.04
<errpast> Pramod, brasero is one
<danbhfive> brand0con: if this is an upgrade, then maybe its time for a clean install
<nakedgoat> Stepa1: freenas.org :)
<mfacenet> so how do I increase my volume when the set volume is already at 100% (it's only about a quarter as loud as windows)
<Pramod> wat about k3b?
<Stepa1> wols: Do you mean whether i want FTP?
<Jburrke> Can anyone help me install Maya? When i get to the area in the directions talking about rpm i get this error >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12637/
<Stepa1> nakedgoat: i will take a look
<reya276> ﻿sudobash: honestly what I need is to be able to set a static internal IP address to this PC, if I can do that I will install all the applications I need through terminal
<wols> Stepa1: I want to know which of the many file transfer protocols you want to use?
<wols> Stepa1: you can install any of them on your ubuntu desktop
<astro76> !rpm | Jburrke
<ubottu> Jburrke: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<RB2> Part of trying to troubleshoot something, I set the playback options in Pref-->Sound to ALSA. Now, when I set it back to Autodetect (where it was before), I get no sound. Any suggestions?
<Stepa1> wols: I am not sure, any suggestions?
<brand0con> ﻿danbhfive: this was a clean install, i installed over my hardy alpha 6 wtih hardy final
<Stepa1> wols: i plan to host some php files
<wols> cifs or http
<GIRLNAZ> bye
<dabbill> I am useing k9copy to backup some movie dvds i have. I put a check mark in all the titlesets, click DVD at the top, put in the name of the iso file and click save, It appears to run and compress the movie, but a ISO is never made.
<Jburrke> astro76: are you kidding me? how the hell am i supposed to install this then??
<wols> Stepa1: you want a webserver?
<Stepa1> wols: yes
<RB2> Now Amarok locks up when attempting to play anything. :-/
<wols> !lamp | Stepa1
<ubottu> Stepa1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<clintchanc1> .j
<astro76> Jburrke: ask the Maya people for a .deb ?
<clintchanc1> am i on?
 * Jburrke dies
<sudobash> reya http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<echelon> HI!
<xim> Jburrke: it can still work just use alien like it said t
<plik> clintchanc1: on what?  ;p
<reya276> ﻿sudobash: yeah I just saw this
<astro76> Jburrke: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66859
<smallrong> han
<Stepa1> wols: Okay, i will read it through, thanks
<sudobash> use nano
<echelon> how do I configure the AUTO-STARTUP LIST IN UBUNTU??
<smallrong> english??
<Jburrke> thanks a ton astro76 .. you saved my ass XD
<Jburrke> afk
<clintchanc1> Guys im having bad trouble. May ubuntu just isnt cut out for wifi. Ive tryed to install madwifi im not sure if it worked because nothing is poping up in network , my usb stik keeps going on and off its a mess. Anyone want to help me or provide some alternatives
<dafu> hi, my ubuntu halts when invoking firefox 3 beta 5. any idea?
<astro76> Jburrke: here's another http://zardoztechmage.wordpress.com/3d/installing-maya-7x-8x-or-2008-in-ubuntu/
<brand0con> ﻿danbhfive: are you suggesting a clean reinstall
<sudobash> clintchanc1 use ndiswrapper
<sudobash> or try it
<echelon> HELLO?
<clintchanc1> i did install it
<sudobash> it might work
<xim> clintchanc1: this isnt gonna help but ubuntu worked wonders for my wifi when fedora failed
<sudobash> did you get drivers installed?
<clintchanc1> nothing it produced the same as madwifi
<echelon> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO USE AUTOSTART?
<clintchanc1> xim, well at least thats one happy customer
<sudobash> also BackTrack 3 has support for a good amount of wifi
<sudobash> its slackware
<astro76> !caps | echelon
<ubottu> echelon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<clintchanc1> echelon, google
<astro76> !startup | echelon
<ubottu> echelon: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<sudobash> echelon look in the menu
<echelon> it seems to be the only way i can get your attention :P
<clintchanc1> i know
<clintchanc1> unfortunatly it isnt good
<sudobash> there are a lot of people in here...
<danbhfive> brand0con: well, I can't figure it out.  I figured it was a bad upgrade, I dunno what you should do.  You could try doing sudo apt-get clean, and sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.   See if that gets things going.  But, I'm out of ideas, sorry.
<Cpudan80> Its a big distro :-)
<xim> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
 * clintchanc1 Now Playing Three Days Grace: Lets Start a Riot
<Cpudan80> A big, popular distro
<echelon> clintchanc1: not for gnome sessions.. for system boot
<sudobash> clintchanc1 did you get drivers loaded in ndiswrapper?
<clintchanc1> sudobash, yes
<clintchanc1> i even installed the gui
<clintchanc1> it says hardware present
<ubuntu> hello people.
<xim> holy hell its the man mr ubuntu himself!
<ubuntu> having issues installing Ubuntu. install completed. Boot doesn't go thru. Grub fails saying error 17.
<spanther> lol
<jairodealmeida_> hi ,
<ubuntu> xim: no mr. ubuntu. I'ts the live cd. :)
<xim> ah
<xim> jk
<echelon> clintchanc1: autostart at system boot
<jairodealmeida_> how to install oracle 11g on ubuntu, ??
<ubuntu> so booted using live cd. mounted /dev/sda1 to /ubuntu where.
<clintchanc1> echelon, for your porblem or mine?
<nakedgoat> unbun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<echelon> mine
<clintchanc1> Google it,
<clintchanc1> there are a thousand wikis
<ubuntu> nakedgoat: trying both options listed in that article.
<sudobash> clintchanc1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9454
<sudobash> have you seen that?
<ubuntu> nakedgoat: the second option for editing device.map file is where I'm stuck.
<dmsuperman> Every time I reboot my machine, it goes into low settings mode. I reinstall my driver and everything is fine after that. What's causing that?
<ubuntu> nakedgoat: in grub when I say root (hd0,0) it says selected disk doesn't exist.
<sudobash> dmsuperman: vesa mode
<xim> Mplayer still cant play .ram files.  I installed mplayer, medibuntu, w64codecs, all the updates, and now mplayer can play .rm files.  But i want it to play ram files off the internet (should be a common thing) and it still doesnt know how to take the .rm url out of the .ram file and play it (which should be the easy part).  is there a workaround for this?
<ubuntu> nakedgoat: tried root (hd0), root (hd0,0), root (hd0,1) none of them works.
<dmsuperman> sudobash: what do you mean?
<nakedgoat> llin-ubuntu: did you do a fdisk -l and adjust grub accordingly?
<brand0con> ﻿danbhfive: next question, how could i go about scripting a bash file to reinstall my programs
<sudobash> have you looked in Restricted Drivers manager?
<sudobash> and installed the driver that way?
<ubuntu> nakedgoat: you're asking me?
<danbhfive> !clone > brand0con
<nakedgoat> yeah
<sudobash> or how did you install it?
<dmsuperman> sudobash: When I installed the driver that way it was the latest, at least 2 weeks ago, and it wouldn't work properly
<ubuntu> nakedgoat: trying fdisk -l now....
<dmsuperman> I downloaded the latest from nvidia.com, it's a .run file
<flip2405> any one need some helpo
<ubuntu> nakedgoat: that does nothing....
<sudobash> yeah and you ran it and it works now?
<nakedgoat> llin-ubuntu: lol ok..
<dmsuperman> sudobash: until I reboot
<nakedgoat> brb food.
<ubuntu> nakedgoat: never mind. let me trying specifying the disk after fdisk -l
<sudobash> try this... sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ProN00b> uhm, can anyone confirm that the recent openssl random number generator vulnerability will still require remote attackers to know my password for ssh authentification ?
<dmsuperman> sudobash: at which point i'm back in low settings, so i redownload and reinstall it, and it works
<dmsuperman> sudobash: what am I looking for in it?
<sudobash> and see where it says driver                 "nv"
<sudobash> or "nvidia"
<ubuntu> nakedgoat: it says can't open /dev/sda1
<sudobash> you want to be "nvidia"
<ubuntu> anyone else got any ideas since nakedgoat is going to get some food. :)
<wil_> Hi, I use azureus to download torrents, but it seems like I'm only seeding files while they are being downloaded and not after they complete. Is there a way to fix that?
<ubuntu> I can mount /dev/sda1 but can't fdisk -l /dev/sda1
<dmsuperman> sudobash: it is nvidia
<flip2405> wil_ i can help come to #flip
<sudobash> and it has your hardware listed?
<sudobash> and it works right now with the driver?
<sudobash> if it works right now... then restart and make sure it is "nvidia" and when it reboots then check the driver again and see if it has changed to nv
<dmsuperman> sudobash: not right now, because I just restarted (i'm in tty/irssi)
<dmsuperman> sudobash: but if I reinstall the driver it will work
<sudobash> ok so you restarted and it is nvidia
<dmsuperman> sudobash: yes
<dmsuperman> sudobash: so far I haven't reinstalled it or modified xorg.conf yet
<dmsuperman> sudobash: at least this boot
<ubuntu> ok guys anyone able to help with grub stuff?
<sudobash> ubuntu supergrub disk
<dmsuperman> sudobash: and yes, it lists my hardware name in that device section
<dmsuperman> ubuntu: supergrub
<ubuntu> sudobash: supergrub disk??
<Qster> anyone use xchat?
<dmsuperman> ubuntu: download supergrub, it's an iso that helps you setup grub really easily
<dmsuperman> !supergrub | ubuntu
<ubottu> Factoid supergrub not found
<Qster> know of a  way to create aliases? or maybe a remote script like in mirc?
<ubuntu> dmsuperman: so will have to burn on cd and boot from it?
<sudobash> dmsuperman restart and check to see it is nvidia again... if it does then do a sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade....
<sudobash> and then retry
<dmsuperman> ubuntu: yes
<sudobash> ubuntu yes
<bingoer> hi all
<dmsuperman> sudobash: do you want me to reinstall my driver before rebooting? i haven't started X yet
<ubuntu> dmsuperman: doh. I am hoping that it woudln't come to burning another cd and booting again.
<ubuntu> but oh well....
<dmsuperman> ubuntu: trust me, it saves a lot of time, and it's only like 2mb
<sudobash> you can if you want just make sure it says "nvidia" before you restart
<sudobash> brb
<bingoer> I have a brand new install of hardy heron, and  I'm facing some problems with Firefox 3 beta 5
<dmsuperman> sudobash: alright it already does so i'll just do that
<dmsuperman> sudobash: already up to date, and the only thing in upgrade is libtotem related
<dmsuperman> bingoer: your best bet is to just install firefox 2
<dmsuperman> sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<bingoer> the problem is: while typing in text fields, if I type _too fast_ the cursor jumps (once) to either some other text field, or to some other point within the text area.
<SeaPhor> ok, need help here, wireless settings are not saved after restart, he has to manually set up his wlan every time, any help, Pelo sent to me but i'm no good at start issues
<clintchanc1> [14046.768000] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:118): couldn't load driver netathw; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'  where is that log
<dmsuperman> I even went so far as to sudo apt-get remove firefox* before hand, to remove firefox 3
<bingoer> dmsuperman: did you face the same problem ?
<tv7497> guys how do u register nick name in this channel
<dmsuperman> bingoer: there's plenty of problems in firefox 3, i'd stay away until it's stable
<dmsuperman> bingoer: quite a few people come in here with firefox problems
<f4rr4r> How do SMB user accounts work in Ubuntu?
<bingoer> I see :)
<dmsuperman> tv7497: /nickserv register
<bingoer> right, on to the toughest problems: wireless ! :D
<clintchanc1> [14046.768000] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:118): couldn't load driver netathw; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'  where is that log
<dmsuperman> tv7497: I forget the exact args but it will tell you
<Starnestommy> tv7497: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<bingoer> I'm on a dell inspiron 1525 laptop, and the wireless card is broadcom 4310
<tv7497> thanx dudes
<ubuntu> thanks all. rebooting.
<dmsuperman> f4rr4r: AFAIR they're seperate from actual accounts, and you just create them in the shared folders interface
<bingoer> i've seen a lot of threads covering that, but I was wondering if I could get the default drivers to work instead of having to install ndiswrapper
<sudobash> clintchanc1 are you loading an exe or zip or inf or what?
<dmsuperman> bingoer: good luck, to this day i still can't get wireless drivers to work with my dell laptop
<kajo> Test, can someone respond to me so I can see something, using my username so I know you're talking to me?
<bingoer> oh dear
<kajo> that's not my name.
<dmsuperman> sudobash: I ran those, already up to date and the only thing needing upgraded was related to libtotem
<clintchanc1> sudobash, its an inf
<Starnestommy> kajo: like this?
<dmsuperman> kajo: test
<f4rr4r> dmsuperman: I'm working from the command line.  Do you know where the file that contains the SMB user accounts is?
<clintchanc1> sudobash but i just greped ndis
<dmsuperman> f4rr4r: unfortunately not, sorry
<sudobash> and?
<reya276> sudobash: how can I download an app from the web via terminal?
<dmsuperman> f4rr4r: sudo apt-get install lynx, then google it
<clintchanc1> wget
<dmsuperman> sudobash: same, i still have to reinstall my video driver
<sudobash> yeap
<clintchanc1> reya275^^^
<sudobash> and it says nvidia
<dmsuperman> sudobash: aye
<sudobash> what version of ubuntu ?
<dmsuperman> sudobash: hardy
<reya276> ﻿clintchanc1: what's up?
<dmsuperman> sudobash: but I've had this problem in gutsy before as well
<clintchanc1> wget
<andrer> strange thing... on 7.10, my nfs shares are not being mounted automatically on boot, but they are fine in my fstab (mount -a mounts them).. what "init script" is required for automatic nfs mouting?
<sudobash> have you tried installing through synaptic?
<dmsuperman> sudobash: installing what? the driver? I didn't know you could
<eboyjr> What other users can I log in to on Ubuntu? (I may not log in on the one that was created when Ubuntu was installed)
<linsejko> check, test?
<sudobash> or you could try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-old
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<dmsuperman> all three?
<sudobash> or maybe it is legacy
<sudobash> well if one doesnt work maybe the other will
<Fezzler> Hardy struggles with nvidia and Compiz
<dmsuperman> sudobash: my card is a 7900
<bingoer> dmsuperman: did you also remove the firefox meta package ?
<Fezzler> Crashes on me.  Hardy.  GeForce FX 5500.
<astro76> andrer: I'd guess networking is being started after mounting
<sudobash> yeah you need to install through synaptic or restricted driver
<dmsuperman> bingoer: I just did sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox* and removed everything it asked, then installed firefox-2
<Fezzler> Upgrade frm Fiesty
<andrer> astro76: yes...
<dmsuperman> sudobash: Should I install all 3? Or try 1 at a time?
<Cyntek> can you install the new nvidia-glx while your using default with ubuntu hardy?
<andrer> astro76: me too.. .but how to fix that?
<sudobash> 1 at a time
<andrer> astro76: it's a default install/config
<sudobash> remove if it doesnt work
<Fezzler> nvidia and glx new don't work so good
<sudobash> there a few different ways to do a few different things nvidia wise
<dmsuperman> sudobash: alright
<sudobash> yeah no doubt
<Cyntek> Which is better the one provide by nvidia website or the one that came with ubuntu 8.04?
<sudobash> nvidia drivers used to work great
<sudobash> i think its a toss up
<sudobash> depends on card
<sudobash> you have to find the best driver for you
<dmsuperman> sudobash: yeah that's what I'd always heard, nvidia drivers were so awesome, but then I switch to linux and they turn out to not really be
<spanther> Cyntek,  better use the ubuntu one since this one wont need a reinstallation after every update cause its configured to work better with ubuntu :)
<bil1> Hi all.  Can anyone help a newbie with graphics card configuration?
<sudobash> well linux nvidia was fine 6.04 7.04 7.10
<SeaPhor> bazhang, do you know the best person to ask on this issue?
<sudobash> had to do some extra config but that was fine with me
<Fezzler> sudobash: Amen
<Cyntek> thanks, spanther:
<dmsuperman> sudobash: I had a bunch of problems in 7.10, that's why I always downloaded the latest from their website
<reya276> ﻿sudobash: I can't access the web, that IP config stuff went Kaput
<spanther> Cyntek,  no problem hehe :)
<Cyntek> was just wondering since which driver would be suitable for best performance wise.
<Fezzler> nvidia and compiz was good in Fiesty, Gutsy too
<tv7497> thanx guys well my nick name is set and my problem is my splash screen isnt working any idea how to make it work every time i boot my system i need to type ctrl-alt-f1 to get txt type format for ubuntu start up
<sudobash> reya you need to make sure you have your gateway and dns set
<sudobash> properly
<IndyGunFreak> so are you still in hawaii?
<dmsuperman> sudobash: nvidia-glx didn't work, trying -new
<IndyGunFreak> oops
<Darmago> Hello
<steve__> hello
<eboyjr> IndyGunFreak: That's funny for some reason
<Cyntek> would dmix be good to use in ubuntu hardy
<Pramod> hey wat's the msn client we use in ubuntu? :)
<eboyjr> Hello
<sudobash> dmsuperman try the restricted and synaptic also
<Jburrke> Hmm
<spanther> Cyntek,  well i think they all will do the same work but the ubuntu restricted drivers one is modular you install it with this GUI interface and then still after updates it runs well no need to fix something :) it fits perfectly to ubuntu
<Cyntek> amsn.
<reya276> ﻿sudobash: ok can you help me, cause I don't know how to do that part
<flip2405> Indygufreak is a newb :P
<Jburrke> Can alien do the rpm > deb conversions on a mounted file?
<dmsuperman> sudobash: Will do
<sudobash> you will find one that works properly... also always start the bin script from nvidia with sudo or as root whichever
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak,  do you know the best person to ask on this issue? have to reset wireless card after every restart
<clintchanc1> Thanks everyone!!!!! I got a wireless signal of 80% 60 Feet from the ap using the inside chip!!!! Thanks Sudobash!
<steve__> can anyone help me with some stuff on ubuntu?
<flyingsquirrel32> Can someone help me mount a SD card?
<Pramod> and wat about emesene? it uses gnome... :)
<flyingsquirrel32> dmesg gives me :error -110 whilst initialising SDIO card
<sudobash> ndiswrapper worked cool?
<Jburrke> When I ran the command I got a bunch of "mkdir: cannot create directory 'blah': Read-only file system
<flip2405> steve_ what you need
<Pramod> !emesene
<ubottu> Emesene is an instant messenger for the WLM network. See http://emesene.org for more information.
<flyingsquirrel32> SDIO card claims to support the incompletely defined 'low voltage range'. This will be ignored.
<clintchanc1> sudobash, ohh yeah, i got more signal on here than windows!
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: is it ran by ndiswrapper?
<Darmago> I'm installing ubuntu on a laptop, and I've tried installing it a few times with wubi and a few times straight off the CD, but each time it locks up at 15% installation.  I ran memtest, but I wasn't around when it ended.
<sudobash> lol
<steve__> i need to know how to install programs
<flyingsquirrel32> Has anyone seen this?
<bil1> I'm trying to add a resolution to screen resolutions in Ubuntu 8.04
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak,  yes
<astro76> !synaptic | steve__
<ubottu> steve__: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: NTFS?
<steve__> im new to ubuntu and linux
<bil1> Can anyone help with that?
<clintchanc1> sudobash, now i just hope it dont die
<sudobash> !apt | steve__
<ubottu> steve__: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: ntfs? Oo
<tv7497> guys sme help with my splash screen
<tv7497> :-D
<sudobash> shouldnt...
<Cyntek> steve_: welcome.
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: does ndiswrapper start on boot up, or do you have to start it manually?
<Pramod> u can use aptitude...
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: is the filesystem you're trying to write to NTFS?
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak,  ( i finally have mine working BTW) :-)
<sudobash> if it does come back and see us
<steve__> hi
<reya276> ﻿sudobash:  ok is network suppose to be my DNS entry
 * clintchanc1 kisses the laptop
<Pramod> !aptitude | steve
<ubottu> steve: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: I have no idea, what's ntfs and how would I know lol
<sudobash> dns is for domain name resoloution
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: i seem to remember you having an issue, wasn't it realtek?.. ive been out of the loop for a week or so.
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak,  with someone sent to me for wireless issue, but is a boot isssue
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: well what's the path of the folder you're trying to create
<Jburrke> I'll just paste bin it dmsuperman
<spanther> Jburrke,  ntfs = windows filesystem :P
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak,  i fixed it!
<tv7497> guys can any 1 of u read what im typing
<reya276> sudobash: I followed this http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319 to the T and i can get to any website
<astro76> yes tv7497
<dmsuperman> spanther: not always, FAT is also used by windows and that would allow writes ;)
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak,  this is for someone i'm helping now
<Cyntek> tv7497: yes!
<flip2405> steve__ come channel flip
<spanther> dmsuperman,  fat is not ntfs! :P
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: oh ok.. well, it sounds like you need to add ndiswrapper to your start up, or modprobe it or soething
<flip2405> steve__ /j #flip2405\
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643/
<dmsuperman> spanther: exactly what i'm saying
<reya276> sudobash: I meant can't get to any website
<tv7497> wow then any 1 of read my post about my splash screen
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: I'm in commandline, I can't much open it
<Caram> Anyone have problems using IDJC to connect to shoutcast?
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: Just tell me the path of the folder you want to create
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: Damn.
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: have they addd ndiswrapper to modprobe?
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak,  he does, every time he restarts
<spanther> dmsuperman, ntfs-3g <-- heard about it is able to open and write on ntfs hehe :)
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: it's a few branches into /mnt/disk/maya
<reya276> sudobash everything internally works like I'm actually connected to the machine remotely from a different pc, but only internal IP work
<dmsuperman> spanther: Yeah, if this turns out to be an ntfs partition that's what i'll suggest, but i want make sure it's not FAT before we try to use ntfs-3g on it ;)
<Finiras> is there an application that helps me configure grub or do i have to do that manually in some config file?
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: well that indicates he's not adding it correctly or something... is he saving it?
<sudobash> right well you might have to automaticlly set your dns so you need to figure out what that is and set it in /etc/resolv.conf
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: alright, do "sudo fdisk -l" in your command line
<alexbOrsova> i heard my story being told somewhere around here... :) ignore me...
<spanther> dmsuperman,  aaah i see :D hehe okay
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: Okay
<tv7497> guys my boot screen / splash screen not working i need to hit ctrl-alt-f1 every time after grub
<sudobash> reya https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2248
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova,  speak up bro
<alexbOrsova> yo
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: There should be something that looks like whatever drive that folder is mounted as
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: Yeah
<f4rr4r> Is there a way to display where drives are mounted, in the CLI?
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: What's the Filesystem
<flip2405> Who hasnt been helped yet
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: sorry, just System
<mogunus> Hello. I installed the most recent version of ubnutu on my laptop, and the fan won't turn on, so it overheats.
<dmsuperman> flip2405: tv7497 hasn't
<alexbOrsova> indi: yo
<dmsuperman> flip2405: as far as i know
<bil1> I'm having some problems, too.
<bil1> :)
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, name is alexbOrsova , he's new and trying to talk to you
<dmsuperman> f4rr4r: df
<sudobash> reya you will have to set your gateway also before you will be able to access inet that would be like a router of some sort
<f4rr4r> dmsuperman: thank you.
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: then he needs to say my whole name..lol
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: I cant see anything that would relate to that folder, but I do see hpfs/ntfs under one area
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: yello
<Finiras> is there an application that helps me configure grub or do i have to do that manually in some config file? I want to edit the time until it automatically loads a OS and the prefered OS,
<bil1> flip2405: can you help me with a screen resolution issuee?
<reya276> sudobash: I did that too
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: Actually yeah I forgot about that haha. Do "df" in a command prompt
<flip2405> yes
<flip2405> bill
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: the rest say unknown, system, linux, extended, and linux swap/solaris
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: lol okay
<IndyGunFreak> alexbOrsova: are you sure you added it correctly to your modprobe list?
<samf12412> Hey what is the best wireless card and/or wireless chipset for linux that has drivers currently built into the kernel, and is strong, it needs WPA encryption and to be atleast G (N is okay too)
<Cyntek> hmm... just noticed that my "refresh rate" is at 53mhz when it should be at 75mhz.
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: Look on the right, you'll see a /mnt/disk/maya or /mnt/disk
<bil1> flip2405:  I havbe ubuntu 8.04.
<flip2405> bil1 check pm
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: find the corresponding Filesystem to the left of that
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, ty,
<sudobash> so you have a good gateway and good dns positive?
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: what do you mean by correctly? I've been doing "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" to add it
<Xcell> I clocked the crap out of my stuff = asus + amd4600+ corsair 800 + nvidia 7600 ....my processor is @ 1.3 volts  and is clocked @ 11x..what command can i use to get the actual clock speed...besides cat?
<Cyntek> Is there a solution to force change the refresh rate to 75mhz?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm,
<flip2405> bill
<flip2405> bil1 type /j #flip
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: gvfs-fuse-daemon sound right?
<reya276> ﻿sudobash: check PM
<mogunus> Previously I had slack 12 on it, which turned on the fan fine. I think it is a kernel issue, because I got into /proc/acpi/fan, and it is empty
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: sounds right, but sadly I'm not familiar with it. Somebody else will have to help you figure it out :(
<flip2405> BIl1
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: there are two, one ends with maya.iso (the file i'm mounting) and the other ends in mnt/disk
<danbhfive> Cyntek: if you are using an nvidia card, its a known bug
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: but the mnt/disk one has a blank filesystem
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: Oh, it's an iso?
<IndyGunFreak> alexbOrsova: i really don't know why you'd have to do that.., what wireless card are you using?
<mogunus> which is weird and unfortunate, because all the other acpi stuff (battery, suspend, etc. works just dandy)
<Cyntek> I am using an evga 7950gt ko 512 card
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: Yeah I'm mounting an iso
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: You won't be able to directly create a folder in it, as far as I know, without some sort of other tool
<Cyntek> hanbhfive: is there a work a round for it
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: So extract the files somewhere else? (would that work? Oo)
<Finiras> is there an application that helps me configure grub or do i have to do that manually in some config file? I want to edit the time until it automatically loads a OS and the prefered OS,
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: broadcom wireless minipci card, do you need the specific chipset?
<Xcell> Cyntek:  whats the problem
<Cyntek> need to force change my refresh rate
<IndyGunFreak> alexbOrsova: no..
<andrer> strange thing... on 7.10, my nfs shares are not being mounted automatically on boot, but they are fine in my fstab (mount -a mounts them).. what "init script" is required for automatic nfs mouting?
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: eh, if all you need to do is get access to those files. If you're wanting to make the change to the ISO, you need other software (i'm pretty sure, could be wrong though)
<IndyGunFreak> alexbOrsova: are you using hardy?
<Cyntek> it's set to 53mhz and needs to be at 75mhz
<Xcell> did you install nvidia settings manager in the repros?
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: 8.04.
<coolhacker> Is nouveau in synaptic?
<danbhfive> Cyntek: the listed refreshes are wrong, if you want the highest supported value, then just pick the highest listed value.  I pick 53hz, and I get something like 75hz
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: I've got access.. I'm trying to use alien to change the rpm files to deb files
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: sorry, i don't know the name for it :)
<IndyGunFreak> alexbOrsova: wasn't there a new package added to hardy, so you didn't need to use ndiswrapper?
<Cyntek> its set at 53mhz
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: But alien cant do it because I cant create directories
<m1r> hello
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: make a directory elsewhere, on your local filesystem
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: was there? I don't know
<m1r> anyone here having problems with setting up splashy on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Xcell> Cyntek:  install that...then reboot. to allow X to see it..then come back
<dmsuperman> can alien specify a directory to output them in? I'm sure it can...
<nakedgoat> whoever wanted the grub editor, try google http://www.ubuntugeek.com/qgrubeditor-a-visual-grub-configuration-editor.html
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: I've done the same thing for the past four ubuntu versions
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: this is the first tmie it hasn't worked
<IndyGunFreak> alexbOrsova: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: If alien can specify an output directory, just specify one on your local drive
<Cyntek> the default status is set to 53mhz i have been rebooting since i successfully installed the restricted drivers.
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: ok, but
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: ah, good idea.. But I'm not sure if that's even possible, and if it was I wouldnt even know what to do cuz I'm following a guide XD
<Xcell> well have fun then Cyntek
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: that's not exactly the same thing
<mogunus> Oh, and I know the fan isn't physically broken, because it turn on during suspend/resume.
<Cyntek> thanks for the help
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: i wasn't using bcm43xxx in the first place. Im using ndiswrapper and it works
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: what's the command to run alien?
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: I just don't understand why it doesn't automatically load the module at startup
<IndyGunFreak> alexbOrsova: my point is, you shouldn't need ndiswrapper.. but honestly, i really don't know why you have to modprobe it every time, makes no sense
<Botulinum> Any idea why when a boot from disk ubuntu still says its loadinging after 30 minutes
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: sudo apt-get install csh alien
<dabbill> I am useing k9copy to backup some movie dvds i have. I put a check mark in all the titlesets, click DVD at the top, put in the name of the iso file and click save, It appears to run and compress the movie, but a ISO is never made.
<Botulinum> I burned it at 8x
<Jburrke> then you type for i in *.rpm; do sudo alien -cv $i; done
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: btw, im reading the page and i dont see ndiswrapper mentioned
<Jburrke> When you're CD'd into the directory with the rpms
<Cyntek> whats the command line to inter xorg.conf
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, his wireless works, just he has to reset it every reboot to make it work
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: sorry I didnt write your name, forgot XD
<Cyntek> enter*
<Xcell> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stephans> what does this mean? kernel: [84723.372068] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: Omg I feel so stupid, I skipped a whole line in the guide
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: heh
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: so whoudl I try a different driver or keep modprobing?
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: It says clearly on the guide "Copy all the rpm files into a local directory"
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: lol
<stephans> whe dvd burners etc try to start they become 'uninteruptible'
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: that would do it
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: Lmao, thanks for the help anyways
<stephans> help
<Xcell> halp?
<flip2405> some one experianced in xchat pm me pls
<Starnestommy> flip2405: try #xchat
<flip2405> No i just need some one to test something for me
<IndyGunFreak> alexbOrsova: i honestly don't know..
<dabbill> I am useing k9copy to backup some movie dvds i have. I put a check mark in all the titlesets, click DVD at the top, put in the name of the iso file and click save, It appears to run and compress the movie, but a ISO is never made.
<Botulinum> Does anyone know if this is normal?
<m1r> anyone using splashy ?
<stephans> what does this mean? kernel: [84723.372068] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<Xcell> Cyntek:  R U going for broke = the leats bootage to annoy the helpers as you cry for help?...just asking.
<dmsuperman> Jburrke: no problems
<wil__> Has anyone successfully been able to upload to what.cd in ubuntu?
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: THERE we go.. Thanks a lot XD
<Xcell> least*
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: ubuntu doesn't even recognize my card without ndiswrapper, though, so Im not usre if there is a diff. driver, you know?
<veliuX> hello is it possible to use the free space of my windows partition to install ubuntu, or can i repartition the free space without reinstalling windows?
<IndyGunFreak> alexbOrsova: i don't thinkt he driver is the issue, if it was a driver problem, it wouldn't work
<bingoer> dmsuperman: silly me, the cursor still jumps in firefox 2
<dmsuperman> Jburrke, figured everything out then?
<bingoer> dmsuperman: it could be a touchpad sensitivity issue as per on of the threads
<dmsuperman> bingoer, ?
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: Actually, not at all.. Just the very first bit
<bingoer> dmsuperman: silly me, the cursor still jumps in firefox 2
<bingoer> dmsuperman: it could be a touchpad sensitivity issue as per one of the threads
<dmsuperman> bingoer, Oh, missed that. I was just switching IRC clients
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: The hardest part hasnt even come, and I need some major help with it, but i cant really talk about it here xD
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: exactly my train of thought, so then why is ssb still loading instead of ndiswrapper even though ssb is blacklisted
<tv7497> guys my splash screen not working
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: When I get there, you think I could pm you and get some help? :D
<IndyGunFreak> alexbOrsova: i wish i could give you an answer, i have no idea.
<dmsuperman> bingoer, Perhaps. I know on my dad's laptop, you'll accidently barely brush the touchpad and click elsewhere, very obnoxious
<Xcell> tv7497:  be honest..what did you do to it.
<dmsuperman> bingoer, luckily his has a little button to disable/enable the touchpad
<brand0con> i get errors when i update because gnome-desktop-data_1%3a2.22.1-0ubuntu6.2_all.deb cant be accessed.  how can i fix the package
<dmsuperman> Jburrke, Feel free, but there's no guarentees I'll be any help :P
<alexbOrsova> IndyGunFreak: olright, thanks for trying anyway
<tv7497> nothing its been after my upgarde to hardy this problem statrted
<bingoer> dmsuperman: i was actually very careful to keep my palms away from the touchpad so I'm still not convinced
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: Haha no worries, it's worth a try, right? :D
<tv7497> *at xcell
<dmsuperman> Jburrke, sure
<Xcell> ok, what is it doing..maybe Ican help
<dmsuperman> bingoer, Try and lift your hands completely up and type with fingertyips, very quickly, I'd say that's a proper test
<bingoer> :)
<In-Sane> Hi, I plugged in my network cable into Ubuntu 8.04 hoefully it will detect the local settings, I have an issue identifying the network? any suggestions, please?
<clintchanc1> Guys is there a way to expand my diskspace from within ubuntu?
<tv7497> xcell : it goes blank totally blank no out put to monitor then i need ro press ctrl-alt-f1 to get text based ubuntu loading
<IndyGunFreak> clintchanc1: i imagine gparted would do it.
<bingoer> dmsuperman: hmm, it worked
<utnubU_kcuF> Ubuntu isn't working with my IBM PC Server SCSI drives.
<dmsuperman> bingoer, Now all you have to do is find a way to set a hotkey to disable the touchpad
<gwp> I installed wine and then world of warcraft the game ran fine, then I installed burning crusade and now it crashes at the screen to accept the ToS, anyone know a fix?
<steven2> Ok I have an interesting question. How do I connect my Samsung Blackjack to my computer running Ubuntu Hardy?
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: Are you registered on this channel?
<nakedgoat> just put a delay on the touch pad, 1 sec after a keypressed
<utnubU_kcuF> It can't detect a hard disk drive!
<dmsuperman> Jburrke, I am
<Daisuke_Ido> and i am still at a loss with this network issue.
<Xcell> tv7497:  is it a laptop?
<dmsuperman> Jburrke, damn it, nevermind
<dmsuperman> bbias
<tv7497> xcell :ney desktop
<utnubU_kcuF> If you can guess what my psuedonym says, you get a free prize!
<rich_freecomm> utnubU_seluR?
<Daisuke_Ido> utnubU_kcuF: if you hate it so much, use something else
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: Lol, didnt think you were.. Werent answering my pm XD
<steven2> Whover gets it gets the prize of getting kicked off the server.
<weix> is there a way to deploy different versions of ubuntu to different machines in a lan from one place?
<dmsuperman> Jburrke, I am, I just forgot to identify
<Jburrke> dmsuperman: cool :P
<utnubU_kcuF> Now I need help installing Ubuntu on my IBM PC Server with dual Pentium 90 MHz!
<rich_freecomm> oops...
<rich_freecomm> seluR_utnubU
<rich_freecomm> even
<dmsuperman> rich_freecomm, agreed
<dmsuperman> :D
<hydrogen> so
<hydrogen> if I ndiswrapper -i driver
<hydrogen> and then ndiswrapper -m
<steven2> I have a Samsung Blackjack I and was able to connect it fine to Windows XP. But not that I use Ubuntu I want to be able to upload pictures from it. Any ideas?
<hydrogen> why does modprobe ndiswrapper still not work?
<Daisuke_Ido> why would i have access to the outside world using dhcp, but only access to the lan using a static ip?
<RichardStallman> This should be GNU/Ubuntu!
<Xcell> tv7497: in my personal opinion...i would re-do X...since the upgrade, X got corrupted. do...   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    now that being said...you may encounter other problems, there is no guarantee to this..but it most likely fixes the problem.
<Daisuke_Ido> RichardStallman: your trolling is quite droll, but annoying.  go elsewhere.
<Shootfast> hey guys, I have a quick Raid 5 question
<hydrogen> you responded to it
<hydrogen> therefore you made him happy
<RichardStallman> ;)
<tv7497> xcell :will give it a try dude
<In-Sane> Hi, I plugged in my network cable into Ubuntu 8.04 hoefully it will detect the local settings, I have an issue identifying the network? any suggestions, please?
<Xcell> ok come back when done
<dmsuperman> tv7497, Just as an addendum to Xcell's statement, I'd also backup your xorg.conf before you do anything with it (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg-bak/xorg.conf)
<Shootfast> I'm on the live cd, however dmraid complains that raid45 isnt in the kernel
<Shootfast> ive modprobed dm_raid45
<tv7497> dmsuperman :thanx dude
<Shootfast> not sure what to do next
<steven2> I have a Samsung Blackjack I and was able to connect it fine to Windows XP. But not that I use Ubuntu I want to be able to upload pictures from it. Any ideas?
<Xcell> thanks dmsuperman
<dmsuperman> tv7497, Xcell no prob
<dmsuperman> tv7497, only from hours and hours of recreating xorg.conf have I learned the hard way to make a billion backups
<dmsuperman> tv7497, I probably have 15 different xorg.conf's backed up haha
<me> could anyone please tell me how to upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu Studio 8.04
<hydrogen> why do people use sourceforge
<hydrogen> it sucks
<hydrogen> :/
<FloodBot2> hydrogen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flip2405> tv7497 What did you need?
<Daisuke_Ido> hydrogen: at least it isn't freshmeat, where projects go to die
<aCCe-> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<tv7497> lol 15
<Xcell> lol. the first thing i stress on initial intsall = stress X so it becomes stable = then install to your hearts content
<steven2> I have a Samsung Blackjack I and was able to connect it fine to Windows XP. But now that I use Ubuntu I want to be able to upload pictures from it. Any ideas?
<Brown> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reya276> what is the command line to reinstall gnome
<flip2405> Who needs help with what
<In-Sane> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shootfast> raid 5 :(
<reya276> ﻿what is the command line to reinstall gnome?
 * formula99 says "testing"
<sudobash> someone help reya i got to get some sleep
<In-Sane> Where do I get help about network? since no one is answering my question :)
<sudobash> i helped with one issue
<brand0con> my gnome-desktop-data package wont update through synaptic, sudo aptitude commands, ect.  how can i reinstall it without reinstalling ubuntu
<flip2405> sudobash what he need help with
<brand0con> it seems to have taken nautilus funcionality wtih it
<flip2405> sudobash what he need help with
<sudobash> installing gnome
<flip2405> ewwie
<flip2405> nvm
<flip2405> vant do that
<aCCe-> anyone can tell me one good player simple like a winamp??
<sudobash> he figured his network issue out
<sudobash> gnome
<sudobash> gnome-core
<sudobash> gnome-desktop-environment
<FloodBot2> sudobash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<In-Sane> aCCe-: VLC is a good mp3, video player
<sudobash> those are the packages reya
<nakedgoat> apt-get install x-window-system-core xserver-xorg gnome-desktop-environment
<formula99> I just want to say I like this ubuntu thing.  Been running it for a few nights now!
<flip2405> In-Sane  do you need help with wireless
<sudobash> yeap nakedgoat got a better one
<aCCe-> like a winamp??
<steven2> formala99: It is cool
<reya276> ﻿flip2405: the thing is I did a fresh hardy install but now my gnome desktop won't show
<sudobash> formula99 welcome to the club
<nakedgoat> aCCe-: xmms is like winamp
<emporikos> hey
<sudobash> been using it a couple years now
<emporikos> i just installed 8.04
<In-Sane> flip2405: Nah, I have a cable connection ( local area network), I plugged in the cable but it doesn't detect my network!
<sudobash> xmms is cool but better than winamp
<aCCe-> where to get? xmms
<dmsuperman> sudobash: None worked. hardware drivers, nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new still need me to reinstall when i reboot
<Xcell> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sudobash> and vlc is cool also
<emporikos> and am getting errors on ndiswrapper install
<emporikos> any help?
<Shootfast> xmms is winamp like
<hydrogen> so
<nakedgoat> aCCe-: sudo apt-get install xmms
<aCCe-> where to download
<reya276> ﻿flip2405: I get a GDM and I can login with no problem but once I do all I get is the default wallpaper nothing else
<hydrogen> I've gotten further
<flip2405> come to that channel Flip
<hydrogen> ndiswrapper -l
<terrestre> someone are using poseidon?
<hydrogen> shows that the device is present
<tv7497> xcell ; dmsuperman : maplye@maplye-desktop:~$ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg-bak/xorg.conf
<tv7497> cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/X11/xorg-bak/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<hydrogen> but iwconfig isn't showing it
<flip2405> Reya276 im not good with good grapic files
<FloodBot2> hydrogen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daisuke_Ido> xmms is deprecated and no longer included in hardy
<flip2405> Reya276 im not good with good grapic Drivers *
<aCCe-> Reading package lists... Done
<aCCe-> Building dependency tree
<aCCe-> Reading state information... Done
<aCCe-> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<aCCe-> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot2> aCCe-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hydrogen> FloodBot2: you already told me that, I ignored you, no need to repeat it you silly bot
<aCCe-> is only available from another source
<Shootfast> tv7497 - sudo that
<mdtcmc> is anybody having any issues with the uk package server? it seems offline
<rich_freecomm> I have a question I can't seem to resolve.....I have stuff in my Trash bin that I supposedly don't have permission to empty
<nakedgoat> my bad
<flip2405> come to that channel In-Sane
<reya276> ﻿flip2405: oh so you think that is the issue
<flip2405> Possiably
<Xcell> aCCe-:  audacious is xmms no.. i use Amarok tho
<rich_freecomm> I even tried going directly into the Trash folder and sudo rm'ing it
<dmsuperman> tv7497: sorry, "sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg-bak" first, then that command
<flip2405> In-Sane
<anonymous_> AO
<In-Sane> :
<Xcell> tho/no*
<flip2405> come to the channel
<reya276> ﻿flip2405: oh boy not good, it worked with fiesty with no problem, I don't get it
<aCCe-> i cant install XMMS
<In-Sane> flip2405: unable to join channel (need correct key)
<dmsuperman> flip2405: Were you looking for people with problems before?
<flip2405> type /j #flip
<tv7497> dmsuperman :thanx dude
<steven2> I have a Samsung BlackJack smartphone with Windows Mobile on it. I want to be able to connect it to Ubuntu. But not as a modem. I want to 'sync' my computer with it. Any ideas?
<Shootfast> anyone know raid 5?
<flip2405> In-sane try again
<steven2> I was thinking of hacking it by putting Linux on it. Anyone know how?
<Xcell> aCCe-:  enable your all repros in add/remove
<_nix_> ! hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Shootfast> steven2, I dont recommend that
<_nix_> lol
<flip2405> Dmsuperman What you need man
<aCCe-> Xcell,  how to do that im new on linux
<sudobash> but there is ubuntu mobile
<steven2> Shootfast: Why? I don't use it for a phone. Only to upload stuff to the internet.
<sudobash> not recommended for your purpose though
<Shootfast> steven2, you can try the guys at xda developers
<steven2> sudobash: Where can I get it. Plus installating instructions?
<Shootfast> steven2, but barely anything will work on it
<dmsuperman> flip2405: Having issues with my video driver. Whenever I reboot, I get low settings mode, and I have to reinstall my video driver and restart X to get it to work
<Xcell> aCCe-:  go to applictions>addremove...at the top enable (all)
<mdtcmc> is anybody having any issues with the uk package server? it seems offline
<kami> hi guys
<dmsuperman> flip2405: Once I reinstall it and restart X it works fine, but every time I reboot it seems to lose it somehow
<macd> mdtcmc, someone using the uk mirrors earlier today was having problems theyre just overloaded
<kami> where is the LoadModule sections for xorg.conf? I have the new ubuntu 8.0.4 LTS but the xorg.conf seems appear to be incomplete
<steven2> Shootfast: I only need to connect it to my PCs Ubuntu. But as it is it wont connect. I need Windows ActiveSync. But that doesn't work with Ubuntu.
<flip2405> dmsuperman as i told him i really dont know how to do grapic drivers but i can try
<aCCe-> i dont see enable all Xcell  only all avalible app..
<flip2405> come channel flip
<kami> can you help me?
<mdtcmc> ahh, thanks. macd. appreciated
<steven2> Also, I've tried using it under Windows Vista in my Virtualbox. But that doesn't work either.
<Xcell> ok then check for what you are using. most apps change with updates, just search all,
<rich_freecomm> Is there a 'rmdir' that will ignore 'Directory not empty'?
<Shootfast> steven2, I dont own one, but if your device has internet or wifi capabilities, perhaps there is a third party application to give you a file manager of sorts?
<macd> rich_freecomm, rm -rf
<Starnestommy> rich_freecomm: rm -r
<macd> rich_freecomm, be careful with it though!
<steven2> Shootfast: Mine can either connect to a PC with Bluetooth or USB. But I don't have a bluetooth adapter. So that option is out.
<aCCe-> Xcell,  how to update?
<kami> hey where can I set the load module option for XGL in xorg.conf
<steven2> I'll look into Ubuntu Mobile though.
<rich_freecomm> tx macd, Starnestommy
<tv7497> dmsuperman : dude its asking for using kerel frame buffer device interface shld i aceept it
<reya276> ﻿flip2405: how can I install a .deb through terminal that I download it on my home dir
<Shootfast> steven2, theyre pretty cheap, you can pick up a usb bluetooth adapter for about $20
<Xcell> aCCe-:  did it not update when you allowed all apps?
<ceil420> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Shootfast> steven2, Ubuntu mobile is for x86 mobile pc's
<Shootfast> steven2, not for embeded devices
<steven2> Shootfast: Yeah. I've looked at a few. I don't know what kind of smartphone I have.
<mudd`Hossam> hello how can i not have to keep changing ownership from www-data and my user account/
<tv7497> xcell: ﻿dude its asking for using kerel frame buffer device interface shld i aceept it
<mudd`Hossam> ?
<rich_freecomm> again...tx macd, Starestommy   That worked like a charm!
<Shootfast> steven2, chances are its got an ARM processor
<reya276> ﻿how can I install a .deb through terminal that I download it on my home dir?
<In-Sane> flip2405?
<eccentricity> anyone know a good way with, say, bc to calculate pi to say, 1000 digits?
<Starnestommy> reya276: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Xcell> thats new to me .. couldnt tell you.  maybe so sinse it has to make room
<kami> fuckers
<steven2> Shootfast: How would I find out? Also, I found ubuntu.com/products/mobile. But I can't see where to download and install it.
<Shootfast> steven2, ubuntu mobile isnt going to work on your blackjack
<Shootfast> steven2, I dont even think it's released yet
<rich_freecomm> Gosh Floodbot2....1 admin for 1272 people....don't envy you
<In-Sane> flip2405: go to hell, first you invite people to your channel then you kick them just like that because you can't the heck answer the givin question?
<tmapj> could anyone pls tell me how to upgrade from Hardy Heron to Ubuntu Studio?
<tv7497> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tv7497> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<tv7497>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080517095001
<steven2> Shootfast: Is there a free operating system that would? Cause Windows Mobile wont work with Ubuntu. Or if it does. I can't figure it out.
<tmapj> hey folks
<Xcell> tv7497:  go to addremove and go to prefs.. and check the proper clicks so as to allow you the proper allowances
<ari_stress> morning all
<flip2405> No i kicked you because i told you i dont know how to fix it and i have other people to help so uhh chill out
<Shootfast> steven2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341487
<flip2405> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Shootfast> steven2, try that link ^^^
<tmapj> could anyone pls tell me how to upgrade from Hardy Heron to Ubuntu Studio?
<Shootfast> steven2, you'll have to stick with windows mobile (thats what the device was made for)
<tv7497> xcell : ﻿proper allowances ???????????/ didnt get u dude
<Shootfast> steven2, but at least then you can sync
<steven2> Shootfast: Oh and according to the wiki for Ubuntu Mobile. It will be available for Samsung's Q1 Ultra.
<In-Sane> flip2405: listen moron, I can leave my channel myself, no need to kick me! heh you're dumb like a jackass
<Xcell> tv7497:  third party
<tmapj> hey flip
<tmapj> flip could u help me pls
<flip2405> LOl
<steven2> Shootfast: I don't know what the Q1 Ultra is. But I'll check out the link you gave me.
<Shootfast> steven2, thats because thats just a smaller x86 pc
<flip2405> tmapj what you need
<tmapj> i need to upgrade to ubuntu studio
<In-Sane> lol
<Shootfast> steven2, mobile phones have different processors that regular pcs
<flip2405> In-Sane you keep swearing im going to have you glined
<In-Sane> he doesn't know the answer
<trollboy> pimp
<Xcell> I hate upgrades. lol
<flip2405> tmapj yes
<steven2> tmapj: So goto synaptic and download studio then!
<trollboy> lemme know how that works out Tmapj
<Starnestommy> flip2405: staff on this network don't k/g-line for personal disputes or channel issues
<tmapj> ok
<Shootfast> steven2, and due to their proprietary nature, its hard to port linux onto them
<trollboy> I've seen it online, but don't have a system to put it on
<In-Sane> lol
<In-Sane> what a day we are having here!
<hydrogen> well.. thats cool
<flip2405> Starnestommy im not saying a personal dispute do you not hearing him swear every other word
<Xcell> I can do a clean install that would make Mr Clean jealous.
<con-man> how do I copy contents of a folder via terminal
<nguyenhuuduyduc> d
<dmsuperman> steven2: I'll have to agree with Shootfast. Unless the device is designed with Linux in mind, or linux based, it
<dmsuperman> 's harder to manage
<aeon17x> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<con-man> how do I copy contents of a folder via terminal
<steven2> dmsuperman: I think he said that.
<In-Sane> Starnestommy: he invited me to his channel to help me with my issue, see its not complicated.. the complicated part is that after shooting my question he kicked from the channel? LOL
<steven2> Shootfast: I opened the link. But they basicly only explain how to use the Blackjack as a modem. I need it as a file sharing device.
<Starnestommy> In-Sane: and what does this have to do with ubuntu support?
<con-man> anyone?
<tmapj> trollboy u need help?
<Starnestommy> con-man: cp -r /path/to/old/folder /path/to/new/folder
<In-Sane> I really don't know, I asked for supposrt and he GAVE me the support by kicking me hehe
<niuq> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<niuq> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<steven2> Shootfast: Also, I tried the 'mount' command but it doesn't seem to work for me.
<mdtcmc> con-man: cp -r /copy/from/* /copy/to
<trollboy> me? no, I'm just chillin
<m1r> is there a way to download ubuntu mobile ?
<trollboy> I offer help when I can, and elsewise eavesdrop
<flip2405> In-sane i kicked you because i had other people to help it was nothing personal
<Shootfast> steven2, In that case i dont know how to help
<niuq> i have that error when i try to open gsynaptics for configuring my touch pad
<dmsuperman> sudobash: Are you there?
<con-man> Starnestommy: I would like to move the contents not the folder
<steven2> mlr: Not from what I've seen so far.
<trollboy> eavesdropping is a great way to learn
<dabbill> I am tryin to create an ISO of a DVD with DVD95, but the iso it makes is not readable by windows or my DVD player. Also k9copy wont create a ISO of any DVD.
<Starnestommy> con-man: oh.  Try mv /path/to/folder/* /path/to/new/folder/
<In-Sane> flip2405: dah, you're pathetic!
<flip2405> sudobash went to bed dmsuperman
<con-man> ty
<Xcell> m1r: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<Shootfast> anyone here able to troubleshoot my Raid 5 on heron?
<Flannel> dabbill: Just use dd if you want an image
<flip2405> LOL dude im pathetic you cant get your lan card working please /quit
<flip2405> newb
<Flannel> !coc | flip2405
<ubottu> flip2405: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<sussu> What is the kde-based remote desktop called?
<sussu> Krdm?
<Shootfast> yup
<trollboy> case in point the solution to shootFast's problem sounds awfully sexy should I hear it
<dabbill> Flannel, I am tryin to compress the DVD from dual layer to single layer as well.
<flip2405> Flannel you can do that to me but when he is swearing every other word you aint going to do anything?
<m1r> Xcell: download ?
<Shootfast> trollboy, lol what?
<Xcell> all  i gave you was the master, check it out
<Starnestommy> flip2405: drop it.  This channel is for Ubuntu support, not argueing
<flip2405> Then tell him to quit FLAMEING ME while im trying to help people
<Flannel> flip2405: I just got here, I have no idea what else is going on.  Him swearing is no excuse for bad manners though.
<KHAnet> anyone use tomato firmware for wrt54g?
<niuq> i get this message when i launch gsynaptics http://pastebin.com/m34915040
<Starnestommy> flip2405: there's a reason why /ignore exists
<dabbill> KHAnet, i do
<m1r> Xcell: yes, that why i ask where is download :)
<sussu> How can I install Krdm in ubuntu?
<Xcell> ok
<sussu> apt-get?
<KHAnet> do you have problems with downloading when you first load it
<flip2405> sussu apt-get install krdm
<dschulz> con-man:   you can also try  this    $ (cd /path/to/orig/ && tar c . ) | ( cd /path/to/dest && tar xv  )
<Phirephly> I'd just like to point out Ubuntu 8 rocks. That is all.
<steven2> Ok I'm frustrated to hell. I'll see you guys in a couple days or something when I get up the nerve to try again.
<techqbert> does anybody know a serious linux application for removing duplicate files?  I've tried fslint and fdupes yet it still seems to be the case that some files linger in /media/music/X/Y/Song.mp3 and /media/music/X/Y/Z/Song.mp3 and its soo damn annoying, perhaps they don't md5 out to be the same.
<Xcell> Phirephly:  rock on.
<KHAnet> dabbill?
<dmsuperman> techqbert: so manually md5sum them and compare
<tv7497> xcell : not working dude splash screen :-(
<dabbill> KHAnet, what do you mean? downloading the firmware? or just downloading any thing
<dmsuperman> techqbert: if they're different then that means they aren't the same file
<m1r> tv7497: what is problem ?
<KHAnet> p2p downloads
<techqbert> dmsuperman: I got like 70gb of music though.  Are you saying I should use a script?
<Phirephly> Though I do have a few questions: Is hibernate and suspend in the future for Wubi?
<dabbill> KHAnet, never any any problems with any downloads, just make sure you have your ports maped correctly
<rich_freecomm> Phirephly, you know it
<brand0con> how do i reinstall ubuntu over itself saving my home folder
<Xcell> tv7497:  i have a few suggestions, but the folks that know more than me may not agree...du to user lack of xperience
<brand0con> will the option to migrate be there when i use the live cd installer
<dmsuperman> techqbert: I mean just to test that those apps are working, try a single mp3 you know to be the same song
<dmsuperman> and md5sum them
<KHAnet> dabbill, ports and everything are fine i just can't figure out why my downloads are so slow
<dmsuperman> if they're different, then they may be the same song but the audio itself differs
<tv7497> m1r : my splash screen not working i need to hit ctrl -alt -f1 every time to get text screen wrkng of ubuntu
<dmsuperman> in which case i have no clue what you could do
<techqbert> brand0con: in the future I suggest you create a different partition for home.  I've never been in that pickle so I'm not sure how to help ya
<dabbill> KHAnet, what app you useing for p2p ?
<tv7497> xcell : i wld try any thing dude
<KHAnet> dabbill, KTorrent
<techqbert> dmsuperman: hrm
<m1r> tv7497: did u mess with it *?
<tv7497> mir : nope
<Xcell> tv7497:  install bootupmanager. ...ur on ur own now...the fix is in
<dmsuperman> tv7497: reinstall ubuntu?
<rich_freecomm> tv7497: mine comes up in the wrong resolution...
<dabbill> KHAnet, i use transmission thats built in to Hardy, only get slow speeds when the torrents have hardly any seeders.
<tv7497> xcell : boot up mamager ?????????
<Phirephly> So, on to the questions, anyone feel like helping me run Heron at 1440x900 with only integrated graphics?
<techqbert> dmsuperman: they md5 to the same thing yet fslint and fdupes don't pick up on it
<Xcell> go to addremove..look up boot up manager
<mudd`Hossam> how can i give my username access to the group www-data for apache2?
<techqbert> dmsuperman: most important I ran fdupes with the r flag, recurse through subdirectories.  Hrm.
<KHAnet> dabbill, k thanks i'll try that
<tv7497> dmsuperman : reinstall but hoe do u back up all the stuff
<Phirephly> Currently stuck at 1280x800 and everything is too big.
<dmsuperman_> Jburrke, back
<Xcell> nvidia? Phirephly?
<KHAnet> dabbill, whats your internet connection
<Phirephly> The only help Google is tossing me is for nvidia.
<Phirephly> Xcell: No, Intel GMA
<flip2405> mud`hossam Jin that channel
<dabbill> KHAnet, 12meg Cable through Comcast.
<tv7497> rich_freecomm : dude how do u check resolution for splash scree
<dschulz> mudd hossam:   gpasswd -a yourname www-data
<Xcell> ok. cant help. srry
<LSD|Ninja> In 7.10 this would have been easy, but 8.04 dropped the control panel for this >_<
<dmsuperman> techqbert: I'm not familiar with either of those. I'm assuming that what's happening is they're looking for the same filenames, rather than md5 checksums. is that how they work?
<KHAnet> dabbill, whats yoru avg. speed with a healthy torrent?
<Xcell> tv7497:  its in ur 2nd screen in screens and graphics
<dabbill> KHAnet, good speeds i see 500k/sec to 1000k/sec
<dabbill> KHAnet, average is 300k/sec
<Shootfast> So am I to assume that Raid 5 still hasn't been fixed since Edgy?
<Xcell> dabbill:  i have my stuff so rockin..it scares me its so fast
<^V^> Hi, I'm having trouble with printing. The cups error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12651/
<dabbill> Xcell, lol, i have 6 computers useing my connection tho :/
<Phirephly> To get 1440x900 without an nVidia card, I'm assuming (from what I've read) that I'll need to muck around with Xorg?
<KHAnet> dabbill, k i have 6meg dsl windstream what should an avg speed for me be then? any suggestions?
<synacktion> my new penryn chip has a cpufreq problem.  it lists correct available cpu frequencies, but cpufreq-info reports the wrong range no matter what governor is used
<Flannel> !anyone | Shootfast
<ubottu> Shootfast: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Xcell> t4?
<Phirephly> Anyone familiar with it?
<^V^> crw-rw---- 1 root lp 6, 0 2008-05-17 10:27 /dev/lp0
<dmsuperman_> so does compiz support placing windows on different monitors yet? like, so when you open a new window of something you can use the "place windows" panel to specify for it to go on another monitor?
<dabbill> KHAnet, i would say 200k/sec to 300k/sec
<mogunus> So, I tried installing lm-sensors, and running sensors-detect, and now I get nice readouts of my CPU tems, but the fan still does not turn on.
<alecwh> I have apache2 installed, and I want to set it up so I can run python scripts in my browser. How do I do this? I installed libapache2-mod-python, but my browser still just wants to download "test.py" as a file.
<tv7497> xcell :dude im really confused i cant find boot up manager in add remove
<m1r> Phirephly: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<tv7497> dude*
<Flannel> tv7497: use synaptic, not add/remove
<KHAnet> dabbill, did you just port forward for transmission or did you tweak a lot of things in your router?
<Cpudan80> alecwh: Did you enable the mod?
<gambler> does ubuntu latest ship with the openjdk?
<alecwh> Cpudan80: I don't think so. How do I do this?
<dabbill> KHAnet, just port forward
<Xcell> tv7497:  my apolgize. im on 7.10...not sure  (thought 8.04 had it)
<KHAnet> dabbill, k thanks
<Phirephly> m1r: I'll be honest, I'm taking a shot in the dark, I'm not familiar enough to claim I know what I'm doing.
<Cpudan80> alecwh: Not sure how to do python..... but the command is a2enmod modName
<techqbert> dmsuperman: ya know strangely enough fdupes picked up AlbumArt438u93289432.jpg and Folder.jpg but maybe b.c they are in the same directory because it didn't pick up Sublime - Cool Song.mp3 (for sake of brevity) and 18 - Cool Song.mp3 in different directories
<Cpudan80> alecwh: For php it's a2enmod php5 ---- maybe a2enmod python ?
<m1r> Phirephly: tpye in console this command and floow instructions on screen -  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Phirephly> m1r: I'll give it a shot.
<m1r> Phirephly: when u get to resolution part, mark 1400x900
<^V^> From cupsd.conf: SystemGroup lpadmin User lp Group lpadmin
<Cpudan80> alecwh: After you enable it you have to restart it (sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart)
<alecwh> Cpudan80: alecwh@alecwh-laptop:~$ a2enmod mod_python
<alecwh> This module is already enabled!
<termagan1> This is sort of a weird (and possibly stupid) question, but is there a library of alert sounds anywhere on the Hardy Heron install?
<dschulz> alecwh:  you should put your python script in a cgi-bin directory
<alecwh> dschulz: I really just want to run it anywhere on my root directory
<Cpudan80> alecwh: You have to run that as sudo
<niuq> q> i get this message when i launch gsynaptics http://pastebin.com/m34915040, any help thank you
<alecwh> oh
<tv7497> Flannel : cant find boot up manager
<alecwh> Cpudan80: same thing
<Cpudan80> alecwh: Try restarting apache
<dschulz> alecwh: you cant as with php
<Flannel> tv7497: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/bum
<Flannel> tv7497: sudo apt-get install bum
<Xcell> tv7497:  maybe tru sudo apt-get install?..ur on ur own kid
<alecwh> dschulz: what do I do then?
<Xcell> try*
<tv7497> Flannel : sir what is bum for ?????????
<Phirephly> m1r: I'm toying around with reconfiguring xorg, but it's asking me for a keyboard layout. It won't let me push OK or pick a certain layout. Nor does it have anywhere to type it in. Am I missing something here?
<Flannel> tv7497: bum is "boot up manager" thats the package name
<tv7497> Flannel : oh thanx sir
<Joe_> is ubuntu newbie friendly?
<dabbill> any one know how to make dvd95 make ISO's that are readable by windows / DVD players?
<Phirephly> m1r: Nevermind. I'm just being dense.
<Flannel> Joe_: most people think so, yes.
<m1r> Phirephly: keep default
<Joe_> do i have to do a clean install everytime a new version of ubuntu comes out?
<Flannel> Joe_: No, you can upgrade between versions
<Joe_> flannel with a command?
<tv7497> xcell : dude im on bum now what
<Flannel> Joe_: Sort of, yeah.  A few clicks of a button
<tj1515> i'm trying to get emerald working properly when i start my computer it uses the default ubuntu theme to get emerald i have to alt+f4 and type emerald --replace this fixes the problem till the next restart
<nitro> hey people
<Joe_> so ubuntu will always be the latest on my system with the few clicks of a button?
<dschulz> alecwh: i've found the right solution googlin  "apache cgi-bin python"
<Xcell> tv7497:  i know nothing about bum.
<m1r> _yes Joe_
<Flannel> Joe_: It can be, yes.
<Joe_> wow thats so cool
<Xcell> tv7497:  google it, read and educate yourself
<Phirephly> m1r: After all the keyboard settings, I'm returned to console. There are no video settings.
<nitro> bum??
<pkundu> i have 7.10 installed and want to upgrade to 8.04 CD. how to do that? thanks
<Xcell> dont do it
<m1r> Phirephly: at end it should ask you advanced
<Flannel> !bum | tv7497
<ubottu> tv7497: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Xcell> lol
<pkundu> *from 8.04 CD
<Joe_> pkundu:  just a few clicks
<tj1515> auto update has an option to update to 8.04
<Flannel> pkundu: do you have the alternate CD or the desktop CD?
<pkundu> desktop cd
<Flannel> pkundu: you need the alternate CD to upgrade via CD.  You'll need to download the alternate CD, or just upgrade through the internet
<alecwh> dschulz: I don't want to use cgi-bin though, I just want to run it like a .php file in my directory.
<nitro> anyone get screensaver running on compiz?
<xim> Mplayer still cant play .ram files.  I installed mplayer, medibuntu, w64codecs, all the updates, and now mplayer can play .rm files.  But i want it to play ram files off the internet (should be a common thing) and it still doesnt know how to take the .rm url out of the .ram file and play it (which should be the easy part).  is there a workaround for this?
<Phirephly> m1r: It echoes, "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Phirephly>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080516234701" and drops back to the command line.
<Joe_> flannel how come other linux dist. you have to do a clean install if you want a new version and Ubuntu you don't?
<pkundu> ok thanks
<m1r> Phirephly: b4 that part chevck for advanced option and there u should edit that modes manualy
<Flannel> Joe_: I have no idea
<dschulz> alecwh: ok, I see this article I mentioned has a topic "Running CGI scripts anywhere in your domain"
<Xcell> Joe_ these cats write the song...others cut it short
<alecwh> dschulz: link me?
<tj1515>  i'm trying to get emerald working properly when i start my computer it uses the default ubuntu theme to get emerald i have to alt+f4 and type emerald --replace this fixes the problem till the next restart
<Joe_> thats so cool ubuntu makes it great to upgrade easily
<nitro> tj which version?
<tj1515> 8.04
<Shootfast> tj1515, you can install advanced settings for compiz and add the line under the window decorations box
<dabbill> any one know how to make dvd95 make ISO's that are readable by windows / DVD players?
<mschoolbus> whats windows?
<Phirephly> m1r: It's asks me if it wants me to use the kernel framebuffer device interface, and no matter what I choose, it sends me to the keyboard stuff. At the very end, it asks for Keyboard options, but after that, it just throws me back to console.
<m1r> hmm
<nitro> why not use compiz?
<m1r> Phirephly: uwhat card u got ?
<Amaranth> Phirephly: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<psykrol1> Hello, everyone, I would be grateful for some help. I have a problem with either wine or compiz or both. I installed the new version of wine while running compiz and it didn't seem to be working. I hear that there are compatibility issues with the two so I tried to figure out how to disable compiz without uninstalling. i couldn't figure it out so I just disabled ever option individually. Now, I don't know what to do. My windows for every application are 
<tj1515> i have the setting manager so i just add the "emerald --replace"
<Xcell> ok..ive got myself in enough trouble...have a good day folks. god bless..and spread the (Ubuntu) word...thanks.
<Phirephly> Intel GMA960
<Zaiden> I converted my little brother to xubuntu :D
<Amaranth> psykrol1: that got cut off
<Phirephly> Amaranth: No difference.
<Amaranth> psykrol1: your windows for every application are what?
<psykrol1> not visible
<Phirephly> Does it matter that I'm running from Wubi?
<psykrol1> now I've uninstalled both compiz and wine, no help
<techqbert> dmsuperman: I think filedupe in the freebsd repos has the functionality I want.  It keeps a list of all files ever encountered with md5/file size and checks against the list on every pass-through.  That's what I need.  It compiles on linux-machines too.
<Amaranth> psykrol1: how are they not visible? completely gone? white?
<tj1515> Shootfast: i'm in window decoration what do i do
<psykrol1> I see the background
<nitro> did you have wine working?
<Amaranth> tj1515: there is an option to put a command in, it has 'compiz-decorator' in it now
<psykrol1> no
<Amaranth> tj1515: put 'emerald' in there instead
<psykrol1> it never worked right for me
<psykrol1> just installed new version
<reya276> how can I remove postfix and all the config files?
<Shootfast> tj1515, go down to window decoration
<Phirephly> BRB, Gonna go Googlize.
<m1r> reya276: apt-get remove --purge (package name)
<nitro> wine and compiz should not coflict
<Shootfast> tj1515, and under command, change that to emerald
<dschulz> reya276:  sudo aptitude purge postfix
<Shootfast> tj1515, sorry, "emerald --replace"
<psykrol1> that's not what the winehq channel says across the top
<nitro> what are u trying to do with wine?
<nitro> ohh
<psykrol1> I was going to try to run games, but I never got that far
<nitro> friend was running both today
<psykrol1> so does anyone know how I can get my windows back?
<psykrol1> please help!
<sho1995> hi guys
<psykrol1> I wonder if I reinstall compiz if it will reset
<mschoolbus> psykroll - windows cd ?
<psykrol1> lol
<m1r> psykrol1: this isnt really windows support chanell :)
<sho1995> lol
<psykrol1> no, the actual title bar and frame of every window for every application is not there
<sho1995> having issues with wifi
<m1r> psykrol1: alt+f2 , then type : metacity
<nitro> which game are you trying to install?
<pavs> how do I convert *deb files to *rpm?
<psykrol1> I'm talking about programs running in Ubuntu 8.04
<mschoolbus> what gpu ?
<Flannel> pavs: Why would you need to?
<psykrol1> yeah
<someguy> hey, so I just upgraded my ubuntu distro to the newest falcon whatever and went above compiling the development environment. I was able to remove the errors in the odcctools and properly set the environment variables. The whole environment compiled with no errors. I went to recompile some code I had previously unchanged and now the first error is an unknown gcc compiler error by one of the mac headers
<sho1995> speeds are slow  5mb/s but connections is like 90%
<psykrol1> title bar gone
<m1r> psykrol1: alt+f2 , then type : metacity
<psykrol1> very sad
<pavs> flannel just an academic question no actual purpose
<Flannel> someguy: You mean Intrepid Ibex?
<psykrol1> mlr, what does that do?
<mschoolbus> you dont need title bar, hold alt and drag window by anything :P
<Flannel> someguy: er, sorry.  Hardy Heron. That's a bird.  Not an Ibex.
<someguy> Flannel: version 8.04
<bolivar> Hello everyone.  Through my own absentmindedness I deleted the MBR from my flash drive.  It has all of my sermons on it and I would really like to recover the information.  What tool would restore the MBR without destroying the rest of my data?  I would really appreciate help with this.
<Qster> has anyone had the problem of firefox maximizing past the top bar? and covering the bottom bar?
<sho1995> any one on my wifi issue?
<nakedgoat> what bottom bar ;)
<mschoolbus> shol - not on your wifi atm, some other neighbor's
<someguy> I just wondering that although the online documentation I could find says people can get it to compile by removing a warnings in odcctools make file and changing how to assign an environment variable does it actual work after
<psykrol1> alt f2 won't do anything. That's the run command, right?
<m1r> _yes
<someguy> it being the development environment
<psykrol1> it won't open
<m1r> hmm
<sho1995> may be video card driver issue Qster
<psykrol1> yeah, nvidia 8800
<m1r> psykrol1: can u open terminal
<psykrol1> it's open
<robotic> Could someone help me apply the SSH patch for Ubuntu?  I'm running 6.10 and I want to make sure I'm not affected
<m1r> psykrol1: can u open terminal and type : metacity --replace
<robotic> My reposistory gives me version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1.2
<psykrol1> Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<Snake_> hi
<someguy> anyone successfully compiling previously working code using ubuntu 8.04?
<robotic> However, I see on the web that the latest version is 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1.3
<mevsthevoices> Hi all
<jtld> I am looking for the best chatline for GPartED
<psykrol1> oh, ic
<psykrol1> mucho gracias!
<sho1995> hi
<robotic> Is there a way to get install Ubuntu 7.04 repostiory files on a 6.10 machine?
<psykrol1> hey, run works too
<sho1995> help with wifi
<psykrol1> sweet
<m1r> psykrol1: all ok ?
<psykrol1> tyvm mlr!
<m1r> psykrol1: can u logout / login to check ?
<jtld> robotic: To go from 5 to 6 I just edited the mirrors listed in sources.list file
<psykrol1> don't need reboot?
<robotic> jtld: did it cause you any problems?
<m1r> psykrol1: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Flannel> !upgrade | robotic
<ubottu> robotic: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kajo> Hey, I can't find any information on minimizing my installation of ubuntu right now... I am running fluxbox on an ubuntu install, and I want to delete all the programs it comes with that I don't use (thunderbird, for one example). I can't find an easy way to do this, to just 'delete programs I don't want'.
<jtld> robotic: it worked like a charm - Suse on the other hand sucks for that.
<BradG> d
<m1r> kajo , check for minimal ubuntu on forums
<BonezAU> halo
<BradG> hello
<BonezAU> ich di nit argan
<kajo> mlr, are you talking about doing a server install?
<Rat409> !de | BonezAU
<ubottu> BonezAU: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<m1r> kajo , yes
<jtld> robotic: change the distro names in the entire file and then run apt-get update followed by apt-get dist upgrade
<m1r> kajo , cleanest way imo
<psykroll> mlr, same problem again
<Flannel> kajo: Either start with a CLI version from the alternate CD, or if you want to remove everything Ubuntu installed, follow these steps: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce  only don't do the install of xubuntu desktop (at the end of that line)
<m1r> psykroll: yes i thought so
<robotic> jtld: thanks; I'm just trying to update SSH to avoid the vulnerability so I don't think it'll be a problem
<jtld> robotic: I recommend that you back up first and backup sources.list first.
<m1r> psykroll: do you use compiz ?
<BonezAU> wie installieren Ubuntu
<robotic> jtld: I can always switch the sources back after
<robotic> jtld: thanks mucho
<Flannel> jtld, robotic, it's recommended you use update manager instead of manual editing and such, it's safer.
<kajo> flannel, thanks.
<psykroll> I was, but I just uninstalled it
<Xorg> I cant seems to access the manual help on fopen / fprintf / feof are they missing in ubuntu ?
<BonezAU> zu installieren, wie Ubuntu, ich bin erfahren groCes Problem. kann jemand mir bitte helfen?
<Flannel> !de | BonezAU
<ubottu> BonezAU: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<robotic> Flannel: Update manager lists 213 updates.  I'm scared it'll break something at this point :)
<BonezAU> Flannel: Danke
<Mba7eth> hey guys got something weird ... when i restart i can get the login screen; once i login, a terminal show up and that's it ? nothing else is loaded ....
<kajo> Flannel, so that will remove all of my software, but leave my fluxbox untouched?
<Flannel> BonezAU: bitte
<m1r> psykroll: it is simple thing , but i forgot how i fixed it, to make it short, your "metacity" dont start at boot. sry i had few beers :(
<jtld> Flannel: I am updating remotely without using a GUI.
<Flannel> jtld: That's fine, there's a CLI version of update-manager as well
<jtld> Flannel: What is the command?
<Mba7eth> i log my gdm completely and other drivers are not loaded also
<Flannel> kajo: It'll remove everything that Ubuntu installed, which may include some programs you use, but you can reinstall them later
<Mba7eth> please help
<Flannel> jtld: update-manager-core I believe, its in the upgrade notes
<m1r> psykroll: u need somehow to set that meatcity loads at boot, i think i just added to "sessions" new entry metacity, but not sure
<Mba7eth> i can't connect to the internet with it now
<kajo> flannel, that's exactly what I wanted, thanks. :D
<rich_freecomm> hehe! The way you get more people from Windows to Linux is if you can operate a linux box while intoxicated...then you know you are onto something
<robotic> Flannel: is there any risk that running the update manager will futz my existing system?
<Xorg> why my ubuntu doesnt support fopen / fprinf /feof / strncmp ?
<jtld> Flannel: Thanks - Hey do you know GPartED fairly well?
<psykroll> sessions?
<Mba7eth> hey guys got something weird ... when i restart i can get the login screen; once i login, a terminal show up and that's it ? nothing else is loaded ....
<Flannel> robotic: Upgrading between versions is inherently more dangerous than not, but its fairly stable.  You *dont* want to just grab a package from a newer version though, that's bad.  Update-manager lists 213 updates without changing your sources.list?
<Phirephly> So, I'm looking into editing my xorg.conf manually since I am unable to use the dpkg-reconfigure to access the video resolution settings. Though, I don't want to mess that up. Can I get some help?
<Flannel> robotic: update-manager is also used to do regular updates as well, not just in between releases.
<kajo> Flannel, this won't remove terminal commands (programs), will it?
<m1r> psykroll: system>preferences>sessions if i recall right
<Phirephly> I want to add 1440x900 to my resolution list.
<SeaPhor> psykroll, type name to who you are talking to so they see you
<Flannel> kajo: Anything that's installed in ubuntu-desktop, but I can't think of anything, no.  Most of that stuff is in ubuntu-standard
<m1r> psykroll: but that is not the right way to solve that problem
<Myrtti> Mba7eth: you're logging into "failsafe terminal" session
<robotic> Flannel: Yes, the sources.list is what it's always been; I've just never updated anything except when something broke, on a program-by-program basis from the command line
<m1r> tnx SeaPhor
<Flannel> robotic: Well, thats probably why.  Do a full upgrade, you're worried about ssh, but you've got countless other security updates waiting.
<Myrtti> Mba7eth: when you get into the login screen, there's a button called "sessions", press that and pick the kind of session you like"
<psykroll> oic System/Preferences/Control Center and then sessions
<Mba7eth> Myrtti: no the normal one .... even failsafe doesn't work
<bjron> hmm, it seems I get no sound when pulse audio (or autodetect) is selected, but alsa works - any ideas what might be wrong?
<Flannel> robotic: If you don't want to use update manager, `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` will accomplish the same thing
<jtld> anyone on GPartED??
<Flannel> !anyone | jtld
<ubottu> jtld: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SeaPhor> m1r, np, wish i could help more
<robotic> Flannel: thanks!  does sudo-apt-get update execute an update on everything, or just update my repository data?
<Myrtti> Mba7eth: login screen as in terminal or login screen as in graphical?
<Mba7eth> Myrtti: as graphical
<tv7497> xcell ; flannel : sir in bum usplash utility is idel
<psykroll> err
<m1r> SeaPhor: :)
<Flannel> robotic: the update grabs new repository data, the dist-upgrade will grab the most recent versions of everything.  (dist-upgrade does not mean you're upgrading your release)
<BradG> kjg
<jtld> Okay - sorry - How long should a resize take over a Raid 5 with three disks? Running two AMD 2400s and the disks are SCSI about the same age.
<m1r> psykroll: type name of person who u address. hard to follow you this way
<Myrtti> Mba7eth: so you've already tried to press the sessions button and pick the gnome/kde/xfce session and you still get to the failsafe session?
<robotic> Flannel: Great, thanks; I will do that and hope it doesn't break anything
<Phirephly> I'm viewing xorg.conf as a text file and the only thing I have is "Section "Device" //  Identifier "Configured Video Device" // Option "UseFBDev" "true"" How do I go about adding a resolution to my video device?
<Joe_> what a good dvd player app for ubuntu?
<psykroll> mlr, so we're stumped?
<m1r> psykroll:
<m1r> psykroll: no
<tv7497> joe_: vlc is good
<Joe_> tks
<Mba7eth> Myrtti: yes .... only  a terminal apears without any other thing
<Phirephly> joe_: I also recommend VLC
<Joe_> tks
<m1r> psykroll: go to session and there add "metacity"
<m1r> vlc power :)
<psykroll> mlr: I thought you just said that won't work
<Phirephly> m1r: Is that like an uprising?
<Myrtti> Mba7eth: are you on ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu?
<Mba7eth> Myrtti: ubuntu
<psykroll> mlr: or I'm losing it
<m1r> Phirephly: joke :)
<Phirephly> m1r: Someone should start it, then :P
<m1r> psykroll: that is solution, but not the "right" way
<m1r> Phirephly: :)
<dabbill> what programs do some of you use for DVD backup / compressing from DVD9 to DVD5
<tv7497> mlr : sir in bum my usplash utility is idel any way of making it work
<Myrtti> Mba7eth: there's something wrong with your settings, do you remember with what you were fiddling around before this started to occur?
<Joe_> is there a good dvd ripper for ubuntu?
<m1r> tv7497: didnt understand ?
<psykroll> mlr I chose add and gave the name metacity, what goes in command or comment?
<Phirephly> Can someone assist me in getting alternative resolutions in my xorg.conf without an nvidia card?
<mschoolbus> his bum has an uplash
<Myrtti> Joe_: vlc can do that too but I'm sure there are "better" options
<m1r> Joe_ it is called backup software :)
<m1r> psykroll: metacity ?
<Joe_> yep for backup :)
<Rat409> m1r: bum= boot-up-manager methinks
<Phirephly> Does DVD Decrypter have a linux port?
<tv7497> mlr : in  my bootupmanger my splash screen option is not working there is a dash b4 it
<m1r> yes Rat409
<Mba7eth> Myrtti: I'm sure i did do any changes on the sitting .... i was browsering then my box just hang then i restart and the problem all came out
<psykroll> restart or just log out?
<psykroll> mlr restart or just log out?
<m1r> psykroll: ctrl+alt+bckspace
<Myrtti> Mba7eth: do you have access to the said computer now?
<Mba7eth> yes
<Mba7eth> Myrtti: I'm at the login screen now
<QuasarRichter> I DESTROYER YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!
<Myrtti> Mba7eth: type df -h and check that there's home there
<koheleth> whats the command to install the adobe pdf reader please
<Rat409> Phirephly: if you have installed nvidia-xconfig run it if not sudo apt-get install providing you have an nv or nvidia driver
<Phirephly> Rat: I'm not using an nvidia card.
<tv7497> koheleth : dude pdf reader must be aldready threr in ur system i guess
<Tankado> How can i fetch C development functions into ubuntu? (i already managed to get the man pages)
<psykroll> mlr, no windows still
<Rat409> Phirephly: oh sorry try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SeaPhor> m1r, wow, i just been watching, and had hard time keeping up, and with all the others chiming in,, nice, impressed and apparently have joined you in a few of those beers!
<Starnestommy> Tankado: install build-essential
<m1r> psykroll: argh
<Myrtti> koheleth: any spesific reason you want adobe reader?
<Mba7eth> Myrtti: The word home is not there at all ... ?
<pretender> you install live in gutsy
<m1r> SeaPhor: welcome :P
<Myrtti> Mba7eth: that's what I suspected
<Phirephly> Rat: My xorg doesn't have that subsection so it needs to be manually configured. ﻿As of now, it looks like I need to add a subsection to [Section "Screen"], but I'm unsure of what to have for Depth and Viewport.
<pretender> how do you install live in gutsy
<tv7497> myrtti : i bet document reader is better than adobe rght ???????/
<m1r> psykroll: alt+f2 wortking ?
<homeuser> hello people
<Phirephly> o/
<homeuser> just installed ubuntu.
<Tankado> Starnestommy : i got it and still it doesnt recognize commands like "fopen/fprintf"
<psykroll> nope
<psykroll> mlr nope
<Phirephly> Welcome to the party.
<Myrtti> tv7497: not always, it depends on user's needs
<kajo> Flannel, when I try to run that giant command, I get errors.
<Starnestommy> Tankado: they're C functions, not commands
<Mba7eth> myrtti: but i didn't partition my box at all ... all directories are in one partition
<m1r> psykroll: can u install compiz back ?
<tv7497> myrtti : oh!!!!!!!!
<Myrtti> Mba7eth: uh-oh
<koheleth> Myrtti, I want to read pdf's within my browser, besides adobes is the best
<Tankado> so i will be able to use them within the code?
<tv7497> xcell u: dude u there
<Starnestommy> Tankado: within the code for a C program, yes
<Tankado> thanks !
<koheleth> I installed the restricted stuff but its not there?
<psykroll> mlr, workin on it
<johny-b-goode> ok people
<Myrtti> koheleth: you can install a plugin to be used within the browser and it doesn't need to be acroread
<johny-b-goode> what is the default root pass on the ubuntu install?
<edy> hi
<johny-b-goode> It didn't ask me during install....
<Starnestommy> johny-b-goode: there isn't onw
<Starnestommy> *one
<m1r> psykroll: think your window manager is messed when u removed it but cant be sure so lets begin from start :)
<psykroll> mlr: brb
<Myrtti> !root > johny-b-goode
<Madpilot> johny-b-goode, there is no such thing
<Myrtti> !sudo > johny-b-goode
<johny-b-goode> Madpilot: ok so how to login as root?
<Myrtti> johny-b-goode: read the messages ubottu sent you
<Starnestommy> johny-b-goode: you don't need to.  Use sudo instead
<tv7497> myrtti : dude liitle help needed
<Madpilot> johny-b-goode, generally, you don't
<Joe_> do you need a high end computer to run Ubuntu?
<fouad> johny-b-goode,  sudo su -
<Myrtti> Mba7eth: well.
<Madpilot> Joe_, not really
<johny-b-goode> Madpilot: for apt-get and other basic stuff....
<Starnestommy> Joe_: an average one can usually run ubuntu
<tv7497> joe_:nope dude
<Myrtti> fouad: eeeep, wrong answer
<dabbill> Joe_, dont need a high end computer to run any linux
<psykroll> mlr: still no
<Joe_> nice
<m1r> joe_ , aat least 500mhz 128 ram :)
<Mba7eth> myrtti: any other clue ?
<johny-b-goode> fouad: ok so basically just use sudo su - but there isn't a root user?
<Madpilot> johny-b-goode, use sudo - see the stuff Myrtti had the bot send you
<Myrtti> johny-b-goode: read the messages ubottu sent you
<Joe_> i have a few old cpu sitting around
<Starnestommy> johny-b-goode: "sudo command" is the same as "command" as root
<Madpilot> ubottu, root | johny-b-goode
<ubottu> johny-b-goode: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fouad> johny-b-goode, yep there is a root user
<kajo> Joe_, ubuntu is an excellent choice for old computers...
<Joe_> my concern with ubuntu, is i am not sure how to set up the partition?
<kajo> Joe_, especially fluxbuntu.
<Phirephly> Wubi it :P
<tv7497> ubottu : dude little bit help needed regarding splash screen
<ubottu> tv7497: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<johny-b-goode> fouad: thanks. I was able to sudo su - and then just passwd and set a root pass. It just feels better knowing what the pass is. :)
<Myrtti> Mba7eth: so how about "ls -lah /home"?
<Phirephly> tv7497: ubottu is a bot.
<m1r> joe_ , set it do automaticly pick size ;)
<fouad> johny-b-goode, if you want to do something with the root privileges ,, you can do "sudo dmesg" as an example
<Flannel> johny-b-goode: Don't do that.  There was no password before, the root account was locked.
<Myrtti> johny-b-goode: UH-OH
<johny-b-goode> fouad: of course, never to login as root for browing online but just to know what the pass is. :)
<Madpilot> johny-b-goode, seriously, there is no need to do that. Ubuntu is designed to use sudo + user's pw...
<tv7497> phirephly : bott???????????
<johny-b-goode> Myrtti: :)
<Myrtti> johny-b-goode: that wasn't a good idea
<Joe_> m1r: thanks it does a good job when picking that?
<kajo> Flannel, I got errors running that giant block of code
<Starnestommy> johny-b-goode: you have just hade it easier for people to crack into your computer
<johny-b-goode> Madpilot: yeah I noticed that. I just always have the habit of having the root password set to something .....
<tv7497> phirephly : sir i dont know what is a bot
<Mba7eth> Myrtti: i got my user folder there
<Madpilot> tv7497, ubottu is an IRC script, a robot of sorts
<kajo> I pasted them on paste.ubuntu.com, though I'm not sure how that works...
<m1r> joe_ it picks what it thinks is best for pc
<Starnestommy> tv7497: it's a program, not a person
<kajo> @Flannel
<fouad> johny-b-goode, now that you set a password for root , you are a little bit more vulnerable
<Flannel> kajo: After you paste, and hit submit, you copy the URL of the page you're redirected to to here
<tv7497> madpilot :oh!!!!!!!
<m1r> joe_ , not that all like it... :)
<Madpilot> tv7497, ubottu is also the most intelligent thing in the channel, but no matter :)
<johny-b-goode> Starnestommy: don't worry it's not avaialble to the outside world. It's a home computer behind NAT. There is not translateable path to it unless request goes out via NAT. :)
<kajo> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12657/\
<Myrtti> Mba7eth: on the same line that you've got your home, does it have your username twice as well?
<beniamino> can anyone explain why hardy is trying to install libtotem-plparser10 version 2.22.1-0ubuntu2.1 over an existing 2.22.2-0ubuntu1 ?
<johny-b-goode> fouad: hehe, maybe next time I install it, I will leave it alone. :)
<tv7497> madpilot:well how can it respond like human
<tv7497> *him
<Flannel> beniamino: Its a bug, just sit tight and it'll be fixed
<fouad> johny-b-goode, that is your system , your file , so it's up to you :)
<Myrtti> johny-b-goode: no but really, it's not a smart thing to do. Ubuntu was designed to use sudo, there are plenty of things that don't work the way they were supposed to run, now
<Madpilot> tv7497, because it's a very clever script. And the most intelligent thing in this channel, as I said
<Mba7eth> Myrtti: yes for the user and th group name
<Joe_> and ubuntu is easier to install than gentoo?
<fouad> Myrtti, like what ?
<Madpilot> Joe_, much
<Joe_> cool
<johny-b-goode> well, I will leave it alone next time guys. :) I just didn't know and was a little too fast to change it. :)
<Starnestommy> Joe_: almost every linux distribution is easier than gentoo
<beniamino> Flannel: ok, thanks
<Flannel> johny-b-goode: You can re-lock it, sudo passwd -l root
<johny-b-goode> so basically the package updater is asking for a pass, I didn't know what to give it....
<nakedgoat> but emerge rox
<dabbill> When i try to mount the ISO DVD95 creates says, Windows cannot access this disc. The disc might be corrupt. Make sure that the disc uses a format that windows recognizes.
<m1r> joe_ , for preformace on old pc's try xubuntu or fluxbuntu
<Starnestommy> johny-b-goode: yout user's password
<johny-b-goode> Flannel: ok sudo <rootpass> -l root?
<johny-b-goode> Starnestommy: it works. :)
<tv7497> madpilot : sir well my splash screen isnt working i tried bootupmanager there its idel (usplash utilty ) any way can i ficx this sir
<UF_Linguist> this is a test, can anyone read me?
<isforinsects> When should I expect hardy to update firefox to 3RC1?
<Madpilot> johny-b-goode, user pass, always.
<Flannel> johny-b-goode: no.  `sudo passwd -l root`
<tv7497> *fix
<kajo> UF_Linguist, yes.
<psykroll> mlr: I'm trying not to lose hope
<Flannel> johny-b-goode: then when it prompts for a password, enter your users password
<Joe_> m1r:  why are those better on old ones?
<johny-b-goode> Flannel: it says password changed. So it changed it to something and locked it?
<Madpilot> tv7497, I'm not sure - never broken that part of an Ubuntu install myself...
<m1r> Joe_ , they eat less pc power
<johny-b-goode> Flannel: okie dokie. updater is working.
<Flannel> johny-b-goode: no, it just locked it.
<Joe_> ok
<johny-b-goode> Flannel: thanks. :)
<Flannel> kajo: Go ahead and manually remove the open office packages, and then try it again.
<tv7497> madpilot: k sir
<kajo> Flannel, is there a way to 'force' the uninstall?
<nakedgoat> psykroll, try creating a file in your homedir or where ver, called like .start_metacity.sh
<kajo> Flannel, thanks.
<johny-b-goode> ok all root is lock.
<m1r> joe_ , i prefer openbox for my system, not so easy to config, but runs like dream
<nakedgoat> psykroll inside it #!/bin/bash
<nakedgoat> sleep 10 && metacity;
<johny-b-goode> under lock
<johny-b-goode> thanks all. You guys are great help. :)
<nakedgoat> add that to sessions, make it exec first.
<jason__> hi, could somebody tell me how to install firefox on ubuntu ?
<johny-b-goode> don't worry the root is not open. WIll sudo ....
<johny-b-goode> jason__:sudo  apt-get install firefox
<johny-b-goode> jason__: but it should be already installed, no?
<Tankado> anyone have a good manual for using emacs for C? (when i try to compile with it its tring to compile Lisp code)
<UF_Linguist> thank you for the spredy reply. Is this a channel that can be used for.help with Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> jason^, it's there by default
<jason__> well right now i have firefox 3 beta 5
<Joe_> m1r:   so with ubuntu when there is a new version, I don't need to brun another iso for it?
<Madpilot> UF_Linguist, it is
<Joe_> burn
<BlakJak> Anyone know why the latest set of upgrades for Xubuntu (7.10) did weird things to the menu bar ?
<jason__> the release candidate 1 for firefox 3 was released today
<jason__> so i downloaded that.. and i'm not sure how to install
<m1r> joe_ , only once u install , the people take care of rest for you :)
<tv7497> madpiilot: sir u know any 1 who can help this out
<jason__> also, i dont think that version is on the repositories
<dabbill> When i try to mount the ISO DVD95 creates says, Windows cannot access this disc. The disc might be corrupt. Make sure that the disc uses a format that windows recognizes.
<Joe_> m1r:   what apps you recommend?
<tv7497> mlr: sir u r damn rght people really take care of u
<Madpilot> tv7497, not offhand. Try asking  your question again here in a few minutes.
<jaffarkelshac> i have a dwl-g122 usb wifi, it has this annoying thing at least with me, when i plug it in, it stays on for a while its disconnected, i plug it back in can even connect to internet and use it and it gets disconnected whilst using it, any suggestions
<m1r> Joe_ , depends of what u will chose, there is too many options :)
<Joe_> m1r:  what your favorites ones?
<UF_Linguist> can anyone tell me if an ossue I'm having is known? I am running the latest firefox and when I play anything, firefox will crash about 1/3 of the time.
<m1r> joe_ , what ubuntu ships, i use :)
<Geoffrey2> jason__, it usually takes a day or two for the repositories to get updated to the latest version....
<jason__> okay, then i guess i'll wait until it gets onto the repositories
<jason__> thanks for the help
<jaffarkelshac> i assume is something to do with flash probably youtube UF_Linguist
<m1r> good night all
<Madpilot> jason__, I'm not sure how the Firefox update will be handled by Ubuntu this time. Usually only security updates are issued to existing Ubuntu versions.
<UF_Linguist> sometimes youtube, but really anything with flash, and sound I suppose if that helps
<jaffarkelshac> good morning m/r
<isforinsects> UF_Linguist, have the same issue
<BlakJak> noone?
<bullgard4> What is meant by the term nm-applet 0.6.5 > Connection information > Active Connection Information' > 'Primary_DNS'?
<kajo> UF_Linguist, do you have minimal ram?
<isforinsects> UF_Linguist, I am made to understand it has something to do with xulrunner1.9
<Phirephly> jason__: With all the FF love, it won't be long.
<kajo> UF_Linguist, or perhaps swappy file issues?
<uwo> hi all. how do i set up which embedded player (plugin) firefox uses for .wmv files?
<jaffarkelshac> its a known issue, i use epiphany for all my flash if am watching a lot
<layo> BlakJak, you can choose the " see the different ..."
<UF_Linguist> not necessarily glad to hear, but at least it's not just me
<UF_Linguist> epiphany? Is it a flash substitute?
<isforinsects> epiphany?  No.
<jaffarkelshac> its a browser
<BlakJak> layo: for example, the 'door' didnt present the 'logout/suspend/reboot' dialogue but instead simply let me quit the x4ce somethingorother... and when i did.. i was left with a desktop and no menus
<UF_Linguist> oh, oops. Is it more stable with flash? I've noticed firefox 2 has no such issue.
<Tankado> Is there any way to change emacs from Lisp Interaction to  C Interaction ?>
<isforinsects> UF_Linguist, I'm going to try the latest firefox release 3rc1 and see if that helps
<tv7497> guys my splash screen /boot screen not working well
<UF_Linguist> thanks.
<tv7497> i tried to reconfigure x screen but of no use
<jaffarkelshac> whats up with ubuntu sometimes, nothing works, i mean everything does not open, even quit does not open the only way i have been able to get out it is hard reboot
<psykroll> nakedgoat: I have no clue how to do that, apparently.
<UF_Linguist> also, when you shut Ubuntu down, is it /supposed/ to have vertical alternating lines of odd colors for a second?
<kajo> UF_Linguist, I also would like to know that...
<[mando]> I get that also.
<UF_Linguist> hahahaha
<koheleth> were is acroread in the repos?
<nakedgoat> psykroll the whole thing I told u or how to make it exec?
<UF_Linguist> ok, once again glad to hear it's not just me
<tv7497> even my boot up manager saying the same thng usplash utility not working any help guys
<UF_Linguist> well I'm going to go I will return as I have issues. Glad to have found the place.
<Phirephly> Alright, everyone pray for me because if I screwed up, I'm gonna have to reinstall ubuntu :)
<nakedgoat> psykroll here's a crazy idea, install a new, or reinstall your windows manager :)?
<layo> BlakJak, you cannt logon the x windows?
<psykroll> nakedgoat: I don't know how to make it or make it exec
<nakedgoat> to create it, sudo gedit <filename> or pico, or vi ect...
<BlakJak> layo: I was in XWindows, I got prompted for some updates, which I applied. I found that Firefox was being very weird, so I went to reboot... the 'door' button  (which moved from right to left aligned) didntd give me the usual reboot dialogues.
<nakedgoat> i belive u want chmod a+x<filename>
<BlakJak> oh, and post upgrades the shortcuts for firefox (etc) in the menu bar got replaced with defaults that pointed nowhere
<nakedgoat> wanan sudo that also
<happosad> how to rip DVD to FW400-harddrive whit k9copy?
<BlakJak> i used alt-f2 and ran an xterm, and then init 6'd - it looked the same on reboot
<tv7497> blakjak : sir my splash screen has been screwed up not working
<BlakJak> tv7497: what is a splash screen exactly?
<nakedgoat> psykroll I take it you've tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<koheleth> has acroread been removed from ubuntu?
<tv7497> blakjak : d boot screen of ubuntu that starts after the grub
<BlakJak> ah ok. sorry i cant help you with that
<eduard> am new user of ubuntu can anybody help me
<happosad> how to rip DVD to FW400-harddrive whit k9copy?
<koheleth> with what
<Enselic> eduard: what is the problem?
<kajo> What is the difference between installing fluxbuntu, and installing ubuntu & then aptitude-install-fluxbox?
<legend2440> tv7497: what is wrong with the usplash screen?
<eduard> i don't know how to use some applications
<Enselic> kajo: if you install ubuntu first, you will also have a lot of packages installed that fluxbuntu wouldn't install
<Enselic> eduard: what do you want to do?
<tv7497> legend2440 :sir i goes blank after grubs load evry time i need to press cntrl-alt-f1 to get text version
<eduard> i saw good features in youtube
<psykroll> nakedgoat: assume nothing and you'll save me embarassment. I was expecting an easier to maintain OS.
<tv7497> legend2440 :*it
<kajo> How does one cause the login screen to never 'go gui', and just go to a terminal login from a standard ubuntu install?
<BlakJak> tv7497: Have you tried forcing a more limited video mode on boot?
<Flannel> kajo: stop GDM from starting
<tv7497> blakjak : nope how do u do that
<kajo> Flannel, what is GDM?
<wesley_> that might be because ubuntu isn't reading your graphics card, try booting in recovery mode
<Enselic> eduard: when talking to someone on IRC, please direct statements to nicks. Try Ens<Tab> [message]. That way people will get notified when you say something to them
<Flannel> kajo: Thats the thing you log in to
<blah569> Whenever I install this GTK theme, it tells me that the theme was succesfully installed, but then the theme is not visible on the list of themes to apply.
<nakedgoat> what excatly are you going to lose re-installing your window manager?
<eduard> ok
<legend2440> tv7497: install startupmanager. there is an option in there for usplash themes manager
<layo> BlakJak, did u resolve?
<psykroll> nakedgoat: it may be doing something, but it doesn't look like it
<nakedgoat> psykroll background and theme?
<Drezard> whats another domain of a repo for ubuntu 7.10?
<kajo> Flannel, what all does GDM do that I would then need to do manually in its stead?
<BlakJak> layo: no, i wanted to know if this was something seen before.
<Drezard> as in like, au.archive.ubuntu.com except a university one
<blah569> Any ideas as to why?
<tv7497> legend2441 : done it sir even removed d original splash screen and added a new 1 from gnome.org still no use
<Flannel> kajo: Whenevre you wanted to log in, either start GDM then log in, or log in then startx
<Alex_Gaynor> Will ubuntu push the FF3 RC1?
<Flannel> Alex_Gaynor: for 8.04.1, most likely, yes.
<legend2440> tv7497: which theme you using? usplash-theme-ubuntu?
<dabbill> When i try to mount the ISO DVD95 creates says, Windows cannot access this disc. The disc might be corrupt. Make sure that the disc uses a format that windows recognizes.
 * Phirephly frowns.
<Phirephly> Didn't work yet.
<kajo> Flannel, what file controls what apps are loaded on system start up? Is it dangerous to modify?
<Flannel> !bum | kajo
<ubottu> kajo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tv7497> legend2440 : how do u check it sir
<Alex_Gaynor> Flannel: So it won't be updated the way the small releases were in gutsy(from 2.0.0.13 to 2.0.0.14 for exmaple)?
<blah569> Does anyone have any ideas to my question?  I am sorry to continuusoly post, but this is an active IRC channel.
<Flannel> Alex_Gaynor: Bugfixes are always changed, yes.
<bullgard4> What is meant by the term nm-applet 0.6.5 > Connection information > Active Connection Information' > 'Primary DNS'?
<kajo> blah569, keep reposting your question, not just references to your question- after all, this is an active IRC channel.
<tv7497> flannel : sir every time u use ! u r calling bot ????????
<legend2440> tv7497: open startup manager  look under appearance should say which theme your using
<Alex_Gaynor> Flannel: Ok thats what I meant, it will go out with apt-get, I wasn't asking about putting it onto the CD
<psykroll> nakedgoat: I turned the theme to a basic one with a solid color background
<blah569> ﻿Whenever I install this GTK theme, it tells me that the theme was succesfully installed, but then the theme is not visible on the list of themes to apply.
<samf12412> RT2500 or RT2600 chipset for wireless, which is better?
<nakedgoat> psykroll well, I meant what would u lose by reinstall ubuntuu-desktop
<Flannel> tv7497: Indeed
<kajo> samf12412, obviously higher numbers are better. */sarcasm.
<psykroll> nakegoat: nope, didn't happen
<nakedgoat> psykroll did u try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<psykroll> nakedgoat yes
<mauro> i have no sound in my computer
<tyler_> could someone pelase help me out with a proftpd setup?
<Drezard> how do i check what DNS servers i have?
<Drezard> or what the dns setting ares?
<tv7497> legend2440: sir its chrome-theme
<mauro> can somebody help me?
<tv7497> mauro : yes
<blah569> Whenever I install a new GTK Theme, I receive a message telling me that the GTK theme was installed successfully.  The theme does not appear in the list of themes to apply.  I am on Ubuntu 8.04.
<tyler_> i created an anonymous ftp where i can only browse with the web browser if i use gftp or anything else it says connection refused. also the files i put in the directory aren't being displayed any ideas?
<kajo> mauro, check the forums. There is a thread that is stickied just concerning no sound in ubuntu.
<psykroll> nakedgoat the cursur just goes to the next line, but does not go back to user@computername:~$ like normal
<legend2440> tv7497: have you tried usplash-theme-ubuntu?
<dabbill> any howtos for hardy on DVD backup?
<psykroll> If I have to reinstall I'll freak
<tv7497> legend2240 : sir there is no option in manage u splash theme
<Flannel> !dvd | dabbill
<ubottu> dabbill: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mauro> tv7497: I have been checking the forums but i couldnot find aa solution
<kajo> Flannel, that long command just finished running to remove everything... yet, firefox is still installed. :?
<miickee> Here's my output for sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/scd0:  Timing cached reads:   448 MB in  2.02 seconds = 221.25 MB/sec Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.52 seconds =   2.84 MB/sec
<Phirephly> Can someone tell me more about the package 915resolution?
<miickee> It's too slow.
<Phirephly> I want to know if I can use it to work at 1440x900
<blah569> ﻿Whenever I install a new GTK Theme, I receive a message telling me that the GTK theme was installed successfully.  The theme does not appear in the list of themes to apply.  I am on Ubuntu 8.04.
<eboyjr> Where is the word list in Ubuntu?
<Devil_Angel> hey guys, quick question, hopefully with a simple answer. =)    I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu with another popular OS and the installer is telling me that I have no hdd, or it can't find a hdd. has anyone else encountered this?
<dabbill> Flannel, k9copy doesnt create a iso
<Drezard> ..............
<AngryBacon> What would cause a PC to randomly shutoff other than a brownout or bad PSU?
<kajo> Firefox keeps crashing on me when I try and log in to either facebook or gmail (gmail can be worked around by accessing the HTML version). It did not used to do this. Anyone have an idea of where to start?
<nakedgoat> psykroll did you try creating another user?
<mauro> kajo: I have been checking the forums but i couldnot find aa solution
<tv7497> mauro : sound problem google it out dude there is a huge foroum regrding this dude may be something like this sound noy working in ubuntu in google search
<Flannel> dabbill: What does it create?
<kajo> mauro, I would look, but my firefox is crashing on me. :(
<legend2440> tv7497: is usplash-theme-ubuntu installed?
<nakedgoat> psykroll still there ;) did u already try creating a new user?
<Flannel> kajo: Heh.  Xubuntu may use firefox.  This one is a better choice actually: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde (remember to remove the install kubuntu-desktop command at the end)
<mauro> kajo: i have checked a lot of forums but.....
<dabbill> Flannel, just gives the audio / video folder
<Flannel> dabbill: Just make an ISO from those folders
<tv7497> mauro : check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784449
<q_a_z_steve> can anyone help me with DVDDecrypter and DVDshrink through wine? http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/ isn't helping so much!
<kajo> Help?? I am running 'top', and it tells me that 253676k out of 320808k are being used, even though I am only running xchat and a terminal with 4 tabs (3 tabs doing nothing currently...)
<Starnestommy> kajo: are any other things running?
<kajo> Starnestommy, Not a single other thing.
<Flannel> kajo: Unused RAM is wasted RAM.  Linux stores stuff it think may be useful in RAM so it can get to it quickly.  If other apps need that RAM, it'll be cleared for them
<psykroll> nakedgoat i just checked my wife's profile, it works fine
<D0ugh_B0ii> what is the code to get the utils for ndiswrapper?
<tv7497> legend2440:how do u check sir coz im totally noob
<nakedgoat> psykroll , just create a new user..
<Starnestommy> kajo: top only shows xchat and gnome-terminal?
<kajo> Flannel, I understand this, but 75+% being used on xchat and a terminal?
<Flannel> kajo: No, 75% being filled, not used.
<mudd`Hossam> why isnt apt-get install mysql-server working? it keeps failing when trying to initialize mysqld
<kajo> Starnestommy, it shows Xorg, xchat, and top as the first three things.
<dabbill> Flannel, what program to make them iso, or how to just burn them so they will play in a normal DVD Player?
<psykroll> nakedgoat I can create a new root admin?
<psykroll> and delete this one?
<nakedgoat> yes sure
<psykroll> nakedgoat sweet
<Flannel> dabbill: if you take the contents of those files and burn them (so those folders are in the root of the DVD) it will work in DVD players
<kajo> xfce4 terminal, starnestommy
<dabbill> Flannel, thanks
<psykroll> nakedgoat I will try but first a smoke outside
<kajo> 253784 ram *used*.... I am suspecting this is the cause of my firefox crashing....
<kajo> @Flannel
<Starnestommy> kajo: check what's in the res column
<nakedgoat> psykroll i hear ya, me too.
<legend2440> tv7497: open system>administration>Synaptic and see if there is green mark next to uspals-theme-ubuntu
<kajo> Starnestommy, for which?
<robotic> does Ubuntu automatically log a history of all my assigned IP addresses anywhere?
<legend2440> tv7497: open system>administration>Synaptic and see if there is green mark next to usplash-theme-ubuntu
<kajo> xorg shows 14m, xchat shows 14m...
<kajo> xchat just shot to 23m for a second.
<Starnestommy> kajo: or type f then Q to sort by resident memory use
<Madpilot> kajo, used, or just in use as cache? linux is quite aggressive about caching - might as well use available ram, after all
<D0ugh_B0ii> what is the code to get the utils for ndiswrapper?
<Starnestommy> D0ugh_B0ii: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<kajo> Madpilot, all I know is what top tells me. Does top distinguish the two? WHAT would it be caching right now???
<Flannel> D0ugh_B0ii: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<D0ugh_B0ii> ty
<mauro> tv7497: ???
<kajo> Starnestommy, typing f gave me a screen that displayed what each field means...
<rinda> oooiii
<Starnestommy> kajo: press Q then enter
<werther> q
<werther> Q
<kajo> right. By then I had already screwed with 'q' to try and quit, before I realized how it worked.
<Madpilot> kajo, I don't think top does distingush, actually
<Peng> /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key, the SSHv1 host key, could still be affected by the OpenSSL issue, right?
<kajo> top does tell me 'buffers', if that is important, under mem, Madpilot
<tv7497> mauro: r try resetting alsa
<tv7497> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<kajo> Starnestommy, what info do you want?
<tv7497> legend2440 :yes sir there is a green mark
<Madpilot> kajo, "man top" for all the info - I think top is one of the lucky programs with a man page that's actually useful
<tv7497> mauro : ﻿sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<Rat409> kajo: free -m is useful sometimes
<mauro> tv7497: and now?
<legend2440> tv7497: then in startup manager you should have option to choose usplash-theme-ubuntu as usplash theme
<tv7497> maoro : now ur sound works ??????/
<kajo> Rat409, thanks.
<kajo> Mem:           313        248         65          0          3        167
<tv7497> legend2440: no sir there is not hoe do i add this
<kajo> Those are: total, used, free, shared buffers, cache
<tv7497> legend2440: how
<kajo> shared, buffers, ca...*
<tv7497> mauro:dude is ur sound working now
<tv7497> mauro : dude
<mauro> tv7497: nop, there are a red cross in the KmMix near to the date
<kajo> Starnestommy, Rat409, Madpilot- when I quit top to run "free -m", that last screen shows Xorg taking 83% of mem...
<legend2440> tv7497: in startup manager in Boot Options is Show Boot Splash box checked?
<tv7497> mauro : dont know dude try asking flannel sir
<Starnestommy> kajo: try logging out them back in
<Morph3us> hi.. i need help.. my xorg suddenly restart, closing my session
<robotic> is there any list of old IP addresses I registered under?
<tv7497> legend2240 : yes sir
<Rat409> robotic: try /var/log/kernel.log etc....
<legend2440> tv7497: i would try reinstall usplash-theme-ubuntu
<tv7497> legend2440 : how do u do it sir
<robotic> Rat409: thanks!
<legend2440> tv7497: in synaptic right click usplash-theme-ubuntu choose reinstall
<tv7497> legend2440: sir cant u do with sudo apt-get install sir
<tv7497> legend2440: rather than synaptic
<legend2440> tv7497: yes
<FujiMuji> ﻿what happened to workspaces on a cube in ubuntu 8.04?
<RyanPrior> FujiMuji: still there.
<FujiMuji> how do I get it?
<nakedgoat> FujiMuji : ur video drivers :)
<Flannel> FujiMuji: install simple-ccsm and you can change it back to being on a cube
<RyanPrior> FujiMuji: install simple-ccsm if you want an easy way to get it, install compizconfig-settings-manager if you want full tweakage.
<tv7497> legend2440 : does this works sir sudo apt-get install -reinstall usplash-theme-ubuntu
<FujiMuji> it used to be that you went System>Preferences>Desktop Effects
<RyanPrior> The program 'apt-get' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install apt
<RyanPrior> lawlz
<robotic> Rat409: No luck... it doesn't have IP addresses in the kernel log.  thanks though!
<mauro> tv7497: ??????????
<legend2440> tv7497:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall usplash-theme-ubuntu    two dashes next to reinstall
<smultron> i just installed ubuntu onto another partition with my XP install. but after installing and rebooting, it goes straight to XP. i can't access GRUB with esc either. any ideas?
<babolat> !grub | smultron
<ubottu> smultron: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tv7497> mauro : dude google it out remeber google is ur best friend
<soshka> hey can anyone help me out my rhythmbox keeps crashing at startup
<mauro> flannel: i have no sound in my computer
<smultron> babolat: it's the other way around. i installed ubuntu ontop of an existing windows install. will this still work?
<babolat> soshka: try launching it using the terminal so that you get an idea what causes the problem
<FujiMuji> thanks for the help, I'll see if it works
<babolat> smultron: yes. read up and you'll see how to recover Grub
<kajo> WHY?!?!? is firefox crashing when I try to get on to facebook? It did not used to do this. :\
<FujiMuji> quit
<soshka> GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_instance_get_private: assertion `instance != NULL && instance->g_class != NULL' failed
<soshka> Segmentation fault
<soshka> thats the messege
<mojo_> babolat: outside question i want to ask, do you play tennis with Babolat equipments?
<smultron> babolat: thanks
<tv7497> !alsa | mauro
<ubottu> mauro: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<babolat> mojo_: yes i do. but the choice of nick was arbitrary
<kajo> would this happen as a result of uninstalling flash or something? I think I am just going to do a fresh install....
<Morph3us> Hi.. Hardy has Xorg problems?
<babolat> soshka: so when you launch the program, a window is drawn but instantly closes or disappears, right?
<soshka> yup
<babolat> !who | soshka
<ubottu> soshka: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tv7497> legend2440: sir i selected usplash-theme-ubuntu now should i restart
<legend2440> tv7497: yes
<tv7497> mauro : dude got any help from ubott
<tv7497> legend2440:thank u sir i will let u know after i restart
<bjron> anyone know how to set the default soundcard that pulseaudio will use?
<kajo> If I do a minimal install of 8.04, and then aptitude install fluxbox, what software will I have installed on my computer? Will this prevent things like firefox, pidgin, totem, etc, from just being installed?
<babolat> soshka: please read up -->https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/192624 a workaround has been presented
<tv7497> !alsa | bjron
<ubottu> bjron: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192624 in rhythmbox ""Segmentation fault" in rhythmbox (dup-of: 164062)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 164062 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in main()" [Medium,Fix released]
<terrestre> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Finnish> Hmm, why I can't install Krdm?
<tv7497> bjron : dude check ubottu post out
 * psaikido greets
<bjron> tv7497: thanks, but alsa works fine, pulse even works when I tell it which card to use, problem is, it has the wrong card set as default
<Jdrowlands> hi
<psaikido> i've managed to mess up my apache2 - permission denied when i go http://localhost - before fiddling with my username..what shoudl i look at to fix it?
<Morph3us> Hi.. plz i need some help.. my graphical interface in hardy is restarting itself.. randomly :(
<dopievoli> Morph3us: is you're compiz turned on?
<kajo> What is the installed on the minimal CD image like?
<Morph3us> dopievoli, i really don't know (sorry, i am newbie)
<tmapj> could some tell me how i can deal with this error, i cant install any software because "<program name> cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)"
<Morph3us> dopievoli, how could i know if compiz is running? :S
<dopievoli> PM chat
<psaikido> permission denied when i go http://localhost ..what shoudl i look at to fix permissions in this context?
<babolat> tmapj: are you on a 64bit machine?
<jscinoz> I want to set up a 4 disk raid0 array, my motherboard is an asus striker ii formula which has the nvidia fakeraid. for the highest possible speed what would be the best way to do this? lvm, nvraid, md, dmraid or something else/combination of the above?
<BrahmsC> this is insane!  have this channel been this big last year ?
<tmapj> babolat no 32
<macd> BrahmsC, for the past few years.
<robotic> does anyone know where SSH keys live?
<psaikido> BrahmsC: it's like yelling in a train station
<macd> robotic, in ~/.ssh/
<robotic> macd: thanks!
<babolat> tmapj: is your add/remove Apps window closed now?
<tmapj> babolat: no its open
<onexused> I'm using Firestarter to configure my firewall.  According to the events tab, a number of IPs keep trying to contact my computer on UDP port 26913.  I can't find this port in any port list.  Do I need to do anything about this?  I already have the firewall set to use a whitelist (26913 isn't on it) and silently drop packets.
<babolat> tmapj: please close it and in a terminal, do: sudo apt-get update
<macd> onexused, sounds like some automated attack, Id just silenty drop
<tv7497> legend2440: no sir nothing yet same old problem
<psaikido> permission denied when i go http://localhost ..what shoudl i look at to fix apache2 permissions? anyone?
<legend2440> bjron: read man asoundconf tells how to set default soundcard to use
<onexused> macd: Okay.  Thanks.
<dopievoli> Morph3us: are you in the log on screen?
<macd> psaikido, does accessing via http://127.0.0.1/ work?
<legend2440> bjron asoundconf list will list available cards
<tmapj> babolat, ok its finished, now what?
<BrahmsC> psaikido: i can see that,  looks like america is asleep right now so it's bearable :p
<Morph3us> dopievoli, after X restart itself, i get the login screen
<psaikido> macd: no :(
<babolat> tmapj: ok. now do: sud apt-get upgrade
<legend2440> tv7497: blank screen at boot?
<dopievoli> ok
<tv7497> legend : yup sir
<bjron> legend2440: it's not alsa I need to set the card for - I know how to do that, it's Pulse.  But actually I should have been more clear and said I need to set the default Sink for pulse
<pretender> cant get 1680 x 1050 res with a Asus VW222 and Nvidia FX 5200 in ubuntu 7.10.  how can i get this native resolution
<tv7497> legend2440: yup sir
<pat5star> psaikido: just covering basics first...is apache running?
<dopievoli> Morph3us: Now click on the session and select fail safe gnome
<macd> psaikido, Id investigate, what your document root is set to, as well as check to verify that directory exists, and has contents, by default apache2.2 on Hardy should say "It works!"
<psaikido> macd: i had it all up and running before trying to move all my files in one profile to another.  that didn't work well so i moved them all back and now get this permission thing
<dopievoli> if that doesn't work you should get some body else to help you with the X
<tmapj> its downloading
<mauro> ubottu: alsamixer is not working
<babolat> tmapj: ok. tell me when you're done
<Starnestommy> mauro: ubottu is a bot
<psaikido> macd: yeah, i set document root in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<mauro> ubottu: alsamixer is not working
<babolat> !bot | mauro
<ubottu> mauro: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<cypha> can someone suggest an mp3 player in linux?
<cypha> with the most functionality
<pat5star> psaikido: did you reload apache afterwards?
<cypha> like winamp
<tmapj> babolat: ok
<legend2440> tv7497: sorry don't know what else to try
<cypha> i know there is one that looks just like it
<Morph3us> dopievoli, all right.. and after that? must i check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log logfile?
<cypha> but i want the one with the most powerful media library
<psykroll> nakedgoat u there?
<psaikido> pat5star: ah, no, i'll do a restart...
<cypha> like it
<dpowerd> cypha, hello did you ever get your dual monitors working?
<macd> psaikido, ahhh, you prolly need to use chown to redo the ownership to www-data so like "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /document/root/dir/*"
<cypha> dpowerd! i just did
<Starnestommy> cypha: vlc, mplayer, totem
<cypha> some guy dragged me through it
<tv7497> legend2440: its ok sir and thanx for all the help
<dpowerd> cypha, awesome :D
<pat5star> psaikido: i think (been awhile) apachectl -graceful
<kajo> GAHH. ALL I want is to just have fluxbuntu, and a handful of programs on my computer. I am willing to do a complete reinstall. What *exactly* should I do?
<cypha> i had to reinstall ubuntu once !
<dpowerd> cypha, if you like winamp try xmms perhaps
<dpowerd> well at least its working now
<tv7497> mauro : dude ubott is a robot an intelligent scrpit
<kajo> fluxbox, and a handful of programs**
<cypha> xmms just looks like it i thought
<macd> pat5star, psaikido no you should use the init system, this is debian afterall ;)  'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart or reload"
<cypha> i read that functionality was not nearly as close
<cypha> there was one that i heard was very powerful for linux
<tv7497> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<dpowerd> ya it resembles it but i dunno, i use amarok personally
<cypha> but it didn't use gnome
<cypha> used kdm or something
<psaikido> pat5star: but not changed
<cypha> yeahh
<cypha> i think amarok
<babolat> !ot | babolat woohoo! just finished downloading Smallville S07E20
<ubottu> babolat woohoo! just finished downloading Smallville S07E20: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cypha> that was supposed to be the best i think
<dpowerd> its very popular i think
<pat5star> macd: like I said, been awhile since I admininstered a server...was hoping someone would correct me if wrong :)
<cypha> it uses something other than gnome, right?
<mauro> alsamixer is not working...
<dpowerd> it might use the kde libs? im not sure
<cypha> yeah
<cypha> kde librs
<pat5star> psaikido: did you see what macd wrote?
<cypha> exactly
<macd> cypha, Rythmbox is pretty nice.
<dpowerd> im using kubuntu, it came preinstalled if i recall
<MrEgg964> Hi all. Hardy will no longer print since its last cupsys update (yesterday) :( Can anybody help me?
<cypha> macd, what's it do compared to winamp?
<psaikido> pat5star: only just!  i'm investigating that...
<cypha> less/more?
<cypha> equal?
<macd> cypha, its like osx compared to windows 95.
<babolat> tmapj: are the downloads done yet?
<tmapj> not yet
<tmapj> ill tell you as soon as they're done
<bullgard4> What does mean the classification in Launchpad > Bugs "Status=Invalid"?
<tv7497> legend2440 : sir could u help mauro the guy is seeking help from past 1 hour regarding his alsamixer :-)
<svensko> i'm trying to install quake 3... when it asks for my root PW i put it in and it just hangs
<svensko> has anyone else had this issue
<tmapj> svensko are you from sweden?
<macd> svensko, dont install it like that, prefix your install command with "sudo" instead.
<babolat> #winehq might be of better help, svensko
<psaikido> macd: my username is 'hugh' so i went - sudo chown -R hugh:www-data /home/hugh/sites/* - restart but same result
<jscinoz> I want to set up a 4 disk raid0 array, my motherboard is an asus striker ii formula which has the nvidia fakeraid. for the highest possible speed what would be the best way to do this? lvm, nvraid, md, dmraid or something else/combination of the above?
<MrEgg964> !cupsys
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<tmapj> babolat:  ok its done
<cypha> macd...which one's osx! lol
<SuperQ> svensko: which version of wine is installed?
<macd> cypha, Rhytmbox
<SuperQ> oh.. wait
<cypha> ohh
<cypha> ok
<SuperQ> quake3 has a native binary
<babolat> tmapj: ok.. open the Add/Remove Apps window.
<macd> psaikido, try chmod 0644 the dir?
<cypha> fine, i'll dl now, can i apt-get install it?
<SuperQ> no need for wine :)
<mauro> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<macd> cypha, yep 'sudo apt-get install rhythmbox'
<cypha> k, cool
<cypha> how do i remove it if i don't like it
<dpowerd> speaking of cups... i tried to setup a smb share to share my printer attached here (ubuntu box) to share with the windows clients.... the printer shows up on the windows clients but when i send a print job it just sits in the queue and never prints
<cypha> so that it's completely removed
<dopievoli> Morph3us: BrB
<kajo> I simply want fluxbox & a handful of programs on my computer, nothing more, nothing less. How do I do this most efficiently?
<cypha> everything that came in is removed and left unchanged
<macd> cypha, and if you want to search for packages, 'apt-cache search name' is your best friend :)
<dpowerd> cypha, apt-get remove
<smultron> babolat: i followed the grub recover instructions, but when i try to boot off the grub menu item labeled 'ubuntu etc.' i get 'partition not found'. but the windows menu item works fine
<cypha> ohhh, cool macd
<cypha> dpowerd: what about that --purge whatever thing
<cypha> equally as good?
<tmapj> babolat: thanks a lot. i just unstalled ubuntu anew. is there anything else i should download right now?
<babolat> smultron: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<babolat> ﻿tmapj: click on the "Preferences" button in the lower left of the "Add/Remove Applications" window and enable all the "Downloadable from the Internet" sources
<dpowerd> not sure cypha im quite the novice
<psaikido> macd: no - never mind i'll try later - it's mad in ere init!
<SuperQ> kajo: you could install server, and then manually install stuff
<macd> cypha, use purge when your never going to use that program again, then it clears config files, data directores, etc.
<macd> psaikido, its always a madhouse!
<tonsofpcs> how can i clear my temp files without rebooting?
<SuperQ> kajo: are you disk space limited?
<cypha> it'll put the config file back to before it was installed?
<cypha> or undoes the lines it did?
<macd> tonsofpcs, you shouldnt be deleting anything in /tmp
<kajo> SuperQ, is the server CD different from the minimal CD? I have only 6 gigs of HD, old laptop..
<RyanPrior> tonsofpcs: It's probably not a good idea, since programs may assume that they will have continuing access to the temp files.
<psaikido> macd: yeesh - i'll have more time though - thx and bye
<babolat> tonsofpcs: deleting them manually with mission-critical apps open is unsafe as i have been told
<macd> cypha, a lil of both
<macd> psaikido, anytime.
<cypha> k
<SuperQ> kajo: I don't think there is a "minimal" anymore
<tmapj> babolat: hello?
<kajo> SuperQ, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<babolat> tmapj: ?
<SuperQ> kajo: Oh, that's _really_ minimal
<tmapj> babolat: there is no "prefrences" in the window
<cypha> i apparently already had rhythmbox
<legend2440> mauro: do you have alsa-utils installed?
<cypha> came with ubuntu i guess
<kajo> SuperQ, enlighten me on the finer points, please?
<SuperQ> kajo: Server is a bit bigger, with some more common packages
<dmsuperman_> So I've been googling for like 30 minutes, and I can't find any. Ubuntu offers you an opportunity to change your startup sound, however I can't seem to find any. I don't want movie clips. something that sounds professional like the currently included one, but perhaps a bit more techno-ey. Is there a website where these exist?
<cypha> rhythmbox looks like itunes
<SuperQ> kajo: minimal appears to be literally that.. the most basic set
<kajo> SuperQ, like what kind of things would be on server that would not be on otherwise?
<SuperQ> kajo: if you're familiar with Linux stuff, Minimal may be what you want
<cypha> what do i have to do to get amarok?
<SuperQ> kajo: otherwise, try out xubuntu, which is a lighter-weight full distro
<RyanPrior> kajo: minimal has basically the very core of an operable Ubuntu system.
<mauro> legend2440: i do not know
<macd> cypha, yeah I guess I could have told you that ;)
<cypha> i can't stand itunes
<cypha> no offense
<cypha> it's like the worst
<babolat> ﻿tmapj: sorry. in Hardy: System > Administration > Software sources
<RyanPrior> kajo: If you want to install your own window manager, apps, etc, and customize everything the way you like, then minimal may be what you're looking for.
<SuperQ> kajo: I'm not sure off the top of my head
<cypha> i'd rather use windows media player!
<cypha> =)
<FloodBot2> cypha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<legend2440> mauro: in a terminal type sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<kajo> SuperQ, Ryan- I'm not a poweruser, but all I want is a handful of stuff... ubuntu as it is feels bloated. I do not want Xfce, I want fluxbox, so I don't want xubuntu. I'm considering doing all of that customization, but wondering if that is best.
<RyanPrior> kajo: The server distribution has packages to set up things like a fully functioning LAMP server easily.
<babolat> cypha: macd please take the chitchat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tmapj> babolat: thanks. anything else
<RyanPrior> kajo: the server release also has packages installed by default which are useful in server administration but which are less useful for desktop users.
<cypha> huh?
<SuperQ> kajo: You can install fluxbox on xubuntu, and then remove xfce
<babolat> tmapj: that's about it
<jscinoz> I want to set up a 4 disk raid0 array, my motherboard is an asus striker ii formula which has the nvidia fakeraid. for the highest possible speed what would be the best way to do this? lvm, nvraid, md, dmraid or something else/combination of the above?
<cypha> i'm trying to find out how to get amarok
<happosad> how to rip DVD to FW400-harddrive whit k9copy?
<rkh> Hi, I was trying to get multiple screens working on my laptop and something broke, and I'm stuck with a 640x480 screen with no idea on how to fix it. Can somebody help me out?
<macd> cypha, just apt-get it.
<tmapj> babolat any other reposatories?
<kajo> SuperQ, but won't that leave other packages that I won't want, parts of the Xfce operating environment?
<RyanPrior> kajo: There is a distro called Fluxbuntu, but if you want to install fluxbox yourself, you could start with minimal and install Xorg and Fluxbox.
<cypha> but it needs some libraries i thought
<cypha> and i'm running gnome
<cypha> i think
<SuperQ> kajo: well, it will include a lot of packages
<tmapj> whats fluxbox?
<SuperQ> tmapj: it's a window environment
<zionpsyfer> cypha: It will get the libraries automatically
<happosad> like Gnome and Xcfe
<RyanPrior> rkh: Can you use System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution ?
<macd> cypha, dont worry apt takes care of all of that, just 'sudo apt-get install amarok' done.
<SuperQ> tmapj: very light weight
<tmapj> oh ok
<tmapj> ok
<tmapj> thnx
<SuperQ> yea
<rkh> RyanPrior: The only option available is 640x480
<RyanPrior> tmapj: It's amazingly lightweight compared to Gnome and KDE as well. Works great on older computers, or for running many graphical sessions on one box.
<SuperQ> I prefer ion3 for my work machine
<babolat> tmapj: you add repositories via /etc/apt/sources.lst
<kajo> RyanPrior, Yes I've heard of it... but it looks a little backalley... what I want is fluxbuntu with *NO* software on it. I want to install firefox, pidgin, xchat, java, etc., all myself, so that there is nothing more than what I use.
<RyanPrior> rkh: That is nuts. Don't know how to help. :-(
<cypha> k, cool, thanks macd, zionpsyfer
<SuperQ> kajo: yea, go minimal
<mauro> legend2440: yes, I have alsa-utils installed
<RyanPrior> kajo: Sounds like you want minimal then, but I would disagree with you on not being a power user. :-)
<Flannel> kajo: start with an alternate CD, at the boot menu, hit f4, install a system without a GUI, then add fluxbox and xserver-xorg
<cypha> AMAROK TAKES 131 MB's???
<rkh> RyanPrior: Also, whenever I try to run System->Administration->Screens and Graphics, it would just say "Starting Screens..." for a while and then just die/disappear
<babolat> !caps | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<legend2440> mauro: when you type alsamixer in terminal what happens?
<RyanPrior> rkh: Perhaps try using dkpg to reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ronino> hi
<rkh> RyanPrior: How would I do that?
<kajo> Flannel, why alternate as opposed to minimal?
<Flannel> kajo: minimal is identical to alternate only minimal has no packages on it
<zhanglaosan> ????
<cypha> babolat...131 mbs?
<rkh> RyanPrior: I'm kind of new to this, so I'm not sure how I would go about changing the config files...
<ronino> I upgraded from gutsy to hardy using do-release-upgrade, but now my Xen user domain doesn't boot up, any hint on where I can find a howto on that problem or any other help?
<babolat> !info amarok | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.9.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 9386 kB, installed size 30784 kB
<kajo> Flannel, what packages do you mean? I want as few as possible. I want it to function, but I don't want software I won't use.
<mauro> legend2440: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<cypha> why is mine 131?
<cypha> because of the libraries or something?
<bazhang> !cn | zhanglaosan
<ubottu> zhanglaosan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<SuperQ> kajo: Minimal CD, then apt-get install fluxbox xorg
<zionpsyfer> cypha: If you don't already have kde libraries.... then yes.
<legend2440> mauro: type lspci in terminal. is your souncard or audio controller listed?
<Flannel> kajo: with minimal CD, the CD itself contains *only* the installer, there are no packages on the CD (you download everything from the internet, and cannot install without the internet).  With alternate CD, there is the installer, plus a repository of software, so you can install straight from the Cd, without an internet connection
<SuperQ> Flannel: ohh, yea
<SuperQ> I forgot about that
<zhanglaosan> 谢谢
<cypha> zion: thanks
<bazhang> bu ke qi :)
<cypha> by the way, i was trying to set the clock in ubuntu
<cypha> i got the new york time right
<cypha> but i was trying to set the time in dominican republic, and it wasn't showing the correct time
<kajo> Flannel, what do you mean "+ a repository of software"??? *WHICH* software? Are we talking software to install and cause it to function, or are we talking about software like thunderbird? Apps, etc.? I do not want the latter....
<cypha> althoough the time zone says dominican republic
<kajo> SuperQ, thanks. :)
<cypha> the time is shown the same as new york
<SuperQ> kajo: good luck
<cypha> and i have the ubuntu tim server selected to synch with
<tmapj> is fluxbox smaller than damn small linux?
<babolat> cypha: are you doing a dual-boot with Win* ?
<cypha> yes
<mauro> legend2440: no
<bazhang> tmapj, fluxbuntu you mean? no
<tv7497> !info fluxbox
<kajo> tmapj, fluxbox is used in DSL.
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-3 (hardy), package size 938 kB, installed size 3756 kB
<babolat> then, this may help -->http://jvliet.blogspot.com/2006/10/ubuntu-system-clock-setting-for-utc.html cypha
<cypha> thanks babolat
<Flannel> kajo: Like, for instance, the Ubuntu Alternate CD contains everything needed for Ubuntu (gnome, the kernel, etc), plus some additional stuff (just in case someone wants it).  The minimal CD contains *no* packages, at all.  You can't install *anything* without the internet
<SuperQ> So has anyone played with DRBD?
<cypha> by the way, any way to get xchat to allow you to double click or click the links in the chat to open in the browser?
<tv7497> babolat : sir i have screwed p my splash screen
<Flannel> kajo: Likewise, the Kubuntu Alternate CD contains KDE, kernel, etc, plus additional software.
<fevets> hello all
<tmapj> is there any version of linux i could install on my smartphone?
<SuperQ> tmapj: heh
<Flannel> kajo: but this is just on the CD.  Available to be installed, not installed by default, since we're choosing the command line system option
<SuperQ> tmapj: Android :)
<tmapj> android?
<babolat> tv7497: more information will help. what graphics card do you have? which drivers have you installed? etc. and please, no *sir*
<tmapj> for real?
<bazhang> tmapj, ubuntu mobile in a few months perhaps
<SuperQ> http://code.google.com/android/
<Flannel> kajo: the end results are identical whether you choose alternate or minimal CD
<tmapj> ubuntu mobile
<bazhang> tmapj, android would be for offtopic
<SuperQ> yes
<SuperQ> very much not #ubuntu
<bazhang> #google
<SuperQ> heh
<kajo> Flannel, I don't want Gnome.... I am fine installing fluxbox myself from scratch... I also want no 'additional' software. But you say it isn't auto installed, the alt-cd lets me pick the software I want to have installed, doesn't just automatically add all the aditional stuff? I don't even want gnome on default, I want complete freedom from 'defaults'....
<fevets> anyone able to help get my wireless network to auto connect at bootup ?
<bazhang> kajo then minimal install is what you want
<SuperQ> fevets: before login?
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: can you help with wine detecting my DVD burner?
<mauro> legend2440: no.
<fevets> no after login is fine
<Flannel> kajo: Yes, when it boots, you hit f4, and choose a "command line system" only.  You want minimal CD or alternate CD, they give you identical installation options, but one *requires* the internet, the other will grab stuff off the CD
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve, external or internal
<bullgard4> What does mean the classification in Launchpad > Bugs "Status=Invalid"?
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: internal
<SuperQ> fevets: network manager should auto-connect to known wifi connections
<pat5star> kajo: I almost think you would be better taking a debian cd installer, install the bare minimum, then add to it only the stuff you want later with apt-get
<legend2440> mauro: is your sound integrated on motherboard or seperate sound card?
<fevets> it is connected now, but for some reason i have to run a small script to make it work, and sometimes the script fails and i kill and rerun in order to connect
<bazhang> bullgard4, not considered real bug
<tv7497> babolat: i dnt have a clue about my graphics card i use hardy with 2 gb ram 200 gb harddisk thats it  i know about my system well all i get after grub is a blank screen i need to type ctrl-alt-f1 to swtich to text mode
<SuperQ> fevets: What kind of script?
<Flannel> pat5star: that's what this is
<zionpsyfer> pat5star: ubuntu minimal is the same
<fevets> superq: can we talk privately ?
<bullgard4> bazhang: Is this your interpretation or an official interpretation?
<SuperQ> fevets: None of my ubuntu machines require anything special these days
<SuperQ> fevets: /msg is ok
<kajo> pat5star, I had a friend recommend this to me recently... how different is debian from ubuntu?
<babolat> tv7497: what version of Ubuntu are you using, and what was the last time you did before this problem?
<mauro> legend2440: separated
<kajo> I know ubuntu is a debian based software, but I don't know all that debian entails as opposed to ubuntu.
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve, that is odd; have you asked in #winehq?
<kajo> I just haven't experimented much outside of DSL & ubuntu.
<legend2440> mauro: what soundcard you have?
<pat5star> Flannel: oh I wasn't aware...sry guys. I did that a couple of years ago for a server and found debian was the easiest, because it installed bare minimum (basically a shell and networking) and you add to it from there
<bazhang> kajo, you can read up on it; this strictly a support channel
<Flannel> kajo: debian-installer is what the alternate/minimal CDs use.  They have the program that installs, plus a bunch of packages (either on the CD, or downloaded), that it unpackages like with apt-get to install the system.
<tv7497> 8.04 i did nothing this exists from installtion itself
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) No more printing in Hardy since last update :( Is anybody else have this issue?
<Roxy123> hey guys, how can i get a gforce 9600GT to work under linux
<babolat> tv7497: what sort of problem are you exactly having? the splash-screen is off center or what? :)
<zionpsyfer> pat5star: Agreed, great for a server. =)  I'm glad ubuntu preserved that ability.
<cypha> i alraedy had the setting suggested in http://jvliet.blogspot.com/2006/10/ubuntu-system-clock-setting-for-utc.html
<cypha> but thanks
<Flannel> pat5star: no worries, just letting you know
<RyanPrior> MrEgg964: I've heard the complaint a few times over the last couple weeks, so I'm sure you're not alone.
<fevets> superq: youll have to forgive me, i am not IRC expert or Ubuntu expert
<kajo> Flannel, thanks for all the help. And everyone else, SuperQ, Rat409, baz, Ryan, etc... appreciate it.
<tv7497> babolat : sir its off i get just a blank screen
<Roxy123> could someone please help me?
<cypha> however, how can i i get the 2nd location to show the correct time?
<yoandy> hi, is there any plan to support bcm94311 rev 02 on hardy? a kernel backport or similar?
<mauro> legend2440: i do not know. It is an old pc and the sound card too.
<cypha> it's showing the same time as the first
<bazhang> Roxy123, this is hardy or gutsy
<cyntek> I been experiancing a network problem with ubuntu when ever the screen saver goes active, and when it wake up the connection is lost. is that a bug of some sort?
<Roxy123> hardy bazhang
<RyanPrior> yoandy: We will support broadcom when broadcom supports us, which they have said will not happen.
<legend2440> mauro: are you also running windows on that computer?
<RyanPrior> yoandy: In the meanwhile, there are stopgap solutions like ndiswrapper which works for some folks - but the real solution is to not buy anything broadcom makes.
<tv7497> roxy123 :contact sir flannel
<MrEgg964> RyanPrior: Any idea where I should look to solve my problem?
<kajo> Oh, and for the record, I'm ending up going with the minimal- I figure there's no reason to install it off the CD and then have to update it all. It was a close call.
<kajo> ciao.
<babolat> tv7497: is this the problem you are having? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/205990
<RyanPrior> MrEgg964: I don't know a darn thing about printers, so I can't really help much.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205990 in usplash "[hardy] splash screen disappears after a few seconds" [Medium,Triaged]
<Roxy123> tv7497: umm?
<bazhang> envyng-gtk may help Roxy123
<SuperQ> fevets: you may need to register with freenode for private chat:
<SuperQ> fevets: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<smultron> hm... how do i get to the /boot/grub/menu.lst when i'm on the livecd? babolat
<mauro> legend2440: yes. W98
<fevets> superq: you didnt see my reply ?
<mauro> legend2440: In w98 i have sound
<Flannel> tv7497: As much as I'm flattered, I'm not an expert in everything ;)  nor am I always around
<tv7497> roxy123 : ask sir flannel or babolat about ur problem they r born genius they can help u
<SuperQ> fevets: no
<babolat> smultron: the LiveCd is commonly used for reinstalling Grub. in a terminal, do: sudo grub
<SuperQ> fevets: you need to register in order to send private messages on freenode (I know, it's lame)
<Roxy123> bazhang:  do i need to restart? or how can i tell if my card is seen
<tv7497> flannel : sorry sir but u vere answering everrthng :-)
<cypha> how can i view my windows drive in linux?
<bazhang> Roxy123, I believe you do need to at least logout; I recall restarting after I used it though
<smultron> babolat: yeah, i did that like the ubuntu help page said
<cypha> is it within the root directory?
<babolat> smultron: and?
<legend2440> mauro: device manager in windows may tell you name of soundcard then you could google ubuntu and name of soundcard and you may get info on how to get it working. it may not be supported in linux.
<Flannel> SuperQ: If you want, you can `/msg nickserv set unfiltered on` and not require registration for queries
<Roxy123> bbian bazh
<smultron> babolat: when i try to boot from the Ubuntu option at boot time, i get 'partition not fond'
<smultron> fond
<smultron> found*
<bazhang> bbian?
<yoandy> RyanPrior, i already have a broadcom card on my laptop, sorry, i can't just throw my laptop, by support i mean using the propietary broadcom firmware,
<fevets> superq: all signed in !
<cypha> anyone?
<babolat> smultron: you have access to the Filesystem in which ubuntu is installed, correct?
<cypha> how can i select my windows directory in amarok?
<tv7497> babolat : sir i upgraded from gutsy to hardy and the html that u gave was for kubuntu does it work sir
<dmsuperman_> How do I install the Java plugin for firefox? sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin doesn't do it
<smultron> babolat: i'm trying to get to it... i tried sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc2 /media/disk3 but it says it's in use (from the livecd)
<babolat> tv7497: it should work for you just fine. i told you, no *sir*
<RyanPrior> !broadcom | yoando
<ubottu> yoando: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<tv7497> dmsuperman:sir jdk r jre wld compensate java plugin i guess
<babolat> smultron: just going to Places > Computer > you-hard-disk doesn't work?
<mauro> legend2440: can i get the information of my sound card with the Hirens Boot cd?
<fatejudger> I just did a fresh install of hardy on my desktop and am not able to set the screen resolution any higher than 640x480. Usually I just modify the xorg.conf, but now that Xorg 7.3 is out and the config is different, I'm not sure what to do. Can anyone shed some light on this problem?
<alessandro> ciao
<bazhang> !it | alessandro
<ubottu> alessandro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<smultron> babolat: ah yes. much easier. silly me :)
<Bambang_Triatmoj> ,njv
<RyanPrior> yoandy: That's the only info I know about regarding broadcom cards. We get more people in here asking about broken broadcom wireless than any other hardware failure though, including broken graphics cards...
<Bambang_Triatmoj> hai
<yaru1022> hello
<yaru1022> i have a question
<bullgard4> What does mean the classification in Launchpad > Bugs "Status=Invalid"?
<Bambang_Triatmoj> pada mau uang ga?
<RyanPrior> yaru1022: ask. :-)
<babolat> smultron: ok. get into the boot folder, then grub folder. open menu.lst and pastebin the file's contents
<bazhang> bullgard4, that it is unconfirmed and not considered valid
<RyanPrior> bullgard4: It means it's not a bug.
<yaru1022> i left my computer for one night
<Roxy123> bazhang:  that did not work
<yaru1022> and my hard disk space was 4% used (about 4GB out of 100GB) last night
<yaru1022> and today
<legend2440> mauro: if lspci is not listing your soundcard. i doubt it will be different with the hardy boot cd
<yaru1022> it's like 99GB is used up
<yaru1022> i have no idea what went wrong
<Roxy123> anyone know how to get my 9600GT video card working ?
<RyanPrior> bullgard4: For example, if somebody rants about how much Ubuntu's security team sucks for letting the late vulnerability go unnoticed, that would be invalid because it's better discussed on the mailing list and not the bug tracker.
<bazhang> Roxy123, you ran the envyng tool from apps-->system tools?
<yoandy> RyanPrior, ok, i guess i'll have to wait 6months for 2.6.25 kernel on ubuntu, i know current broadcom 4311rev02 problem is because a 2.6.24 bug
<tv7497> babolat: how do i update initramfs-tools any sudo apt-get install  command
<mauro> legend2440: i will reboot and i will try to find the information
<bullgard4> RyanPrior: Is this your personal interpretation or an official interpretation?
<smultron> babolat: http://pastebin.com/d671436ad
<cypha> can xchat show the Ops and voices?
<pat5star> dmsuperman_: what do you mean it didn't work for you? did it install but firefox still won't run any java programs?
<RyanPrior> bullgard4: That is the definition of an invalid bug: a report which is something other than a bug, such as a rant, a question, a request, etc.
<Roxy123> bazhang:  it said that my card was not recognized
<babolat> apt-get tv7497
<RyanPrior> bullgard4: search Google for the Ubuntu Bug Squad to find our community bug docs
<legend2440> mauro: here is list of souncards and whether they are supported or not https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards but you need to know name of yours to check
<bazhang> Roxy123, you went to system tools and ran the tool?
<tv7497> babolat : lol
<Roxy123> yes bazhang
<TokenBad> I am trying to network vista and ubuntu..can anyone help please?
<bazhang> Roxy123, what did it do-->and what did you try-->please be precise
<Roxy123> bazhang:  I selected auto hardware detection
<babolat> smultron: your Windows installation and Ubuntu installation are both in the same Hard Disk. Windows is in the first partition while the Ubuntu install is in the 2nd. Correct?
<tv7497> babolat : coz they ask for the above tools to be uptodate
<smultron> babolat: yes
<bazhang> Roxy123, so you did *not* install the drivers?
<pat5star> yoandy: sry I missed your convo about your broadcom card, what were you asking? I have the same card
<dpowerd> TokenBad, have you looked into samba?
<Get_A_Fix> Hello. How does one go about moving the /home partition, or the contents of it, to a new, larger /home partition ? Using 7.10. Have added a hard disk, no problem partitioning it with gparted or mounting the partitions, that's all good, but we do need help with naming the partitions properly and what steps are needed to give the /home partition a new larger home.
<TokenBad> dpowerd yes...but can't seem to get it to work
<Roxy123> bazhang:  no it did not install anytrhing, i selected auto, then it came withthe error that my card was not found
<dpowerd> whats the issue?
<eeboy> How can I run an application on startup? It has to run as root.
<babolat> smultron: are you sure? because your Grub menu says that Ubuntu is on a second HD
<bullgard4> RyanPrior: Google does not return a single hit for "Status=Invalid" AND "Ubuntu Bug Squad"
<TokenBad> its like it sees the workgroup and all but not show the drives
<bazhang> Roxy123, well it would be helpful if you installed the drivers
<tv7497> babolat : u dere ????????
<TokenBad> but I also can't ping my windows computer
<babolat> tv7497: yes? do apt-get update
<yoandy> pat5star, i ask if there were any plan to backport 2.6.25 on hardy to fix curretn problrm with bcm94311rev02 and 2.6.24 kernel
<smultron> babolat: the / partition is mounted on the same HD as windows. the /home partition is on another hard disk
<dpowerd> is there some vista firewall running?
<Roxy123> well thats why im here bazhang
<legend2440> Get_A_Fix: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<TokenBad> dpowerd no
<bazhang> Roxy123, dont select auto
<Roxy123> which one?
<yoandy> pat5star, or any other solution to get 4311rev02 working
<pat5star> yoandy: oh ok...that would be nice. I had to jump through hoops to get mine working but it is, would be much nicer if it just worked out of the box :)
<bazhang> brb
<tv7497> babolat : thats engh ??????????
<RyanPrior> bullgard4: You suck at googling. I found this in 10 seconds; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<[1]IMD> hello
<babolat> ok smultron read up -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120079
<yaru1022> hey
<[1]IMD> does anyone know how to hide the hardware drivers icon in the system tray?
<yaru1022> what's file-contents.db and file-meta.db for?
<yoandy> pat5star, how did you get it working? through ndiswrapper? or?
<[1]IMD> I installed a propriety driver and don't need to be reminded of it every boot
<smultron> babolat: alright, will do
<yaru1022> file-contents.db takes up like 22 GB
<yoandy> *got
<yaru1022> and file-meta.db takes up like 62GB
<yaru1022> what's going on?
<melshia> alguien escribe en español
<ompaul> !es | melshia
<ubottu> melshia: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pat5star> yoandy: yes, ndiswrapper was the only way
<babolat> tv7497: do you have the package intramfs-update installed?
<bullgard4> RyanPrior: Please refrain from stree language: "You suck."
<pat5star> yoandy: if you want, I can dig up the guide I used to get it working, would take me a sec (not on my laptop right now where I have it all saved)
<bullgard4> RyanPrior: Please refrain from street language: "You suck."
<ompaul> NOTICE: I am about to remove several bans this will cause a bit of scrolling
<tv7497> babolat : dont know sir { and plz bear wit me coz in india v r accustomed to this habbit calling sir :-) }
<jscinoz> I want to set up a 4 disk raid0 array, my motherboard is an asus striker ii formula which has the nvidia fakeraid. for the highest possible speed what would be the best way to do this? lvm, nvraid, md, dmraid or something else/combination of the above?
<ompaul> prepare for scroll :-/
<ompaul> Done
<yoandy> pat5star, well, if its not to much trouble, plz!
<ompaul> have a nice day  ;-)
<babolat> tv7497: whatever suits you. in System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, search for intramfs-update and see if it has a green filled up box
<pat5star> tv7497: it is polite to call people sir here, but it also makes them feel old! seems you may be touching a raw nerve with some people here lol
<nakedgoat_> i like the foodstamp vhost..
<SuperQ> jscinoz: I use md for all of my raid work
<Get_A_Fix> legend2440: Many thanks :-D
<tv7497> pat5star : lol
<yaru1022> hi
<legend2440> Get_A_Fix: yw
<pat5star> yoandy: sure no problem, just one minute
<yaru1022> is it ok to delete file-contents.db and file-meta.db ?
<babolat> pat5star: age hasn't got anything to do with it. :-/
<ompaul> !offtopic
<yaru1022> it is in my home directory... ~/.cache/tracker
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pat5star> babolat: :P
<SuperQ> jscinoz: I avoid motherboard raid chips as often as possible
<Starnestommy> yaru1022: if you don't use tracker, those files aren't needed
<yaru1022> it's taking up like 89GB of my hard disk space
<yaru1022> what does tracker do exactly?
<jscinoz> SuperQ, alright thanks, would there be any benefit in using LVM with md?
<SuperQ> jscinoz: Yes, that's exactly what I do
<Starnestommy> yaru1022: it's a search system that the deskbar uses
<babolat> !ot | pat5star, babolat and I am only 17 :P
<ubottu> pat5star, babolat and I am only 17 :P: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SuperQ> jscinoz: I create /dev/mdX with my RAID5 array and then use pvcreate /dev/mdX to manage that volume into a number of filesystems
<yaru1022> Starnestommy, so i guess it's a bug in ubuntu tracker system
<ompaul> !tracker | yaru1022
<ubottu> yaru1022: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<yaru1022> Starnestommy, I only had like 4GB of data in my hard disk... and now it's suddenly 99GB
<SuperQ> jscinoz: just don't use RAID0 or RAID5 for rootfs (well, /boot)
<yaru1022> hm... it's weird...
<mogunus> Is there any solution for an empty /proc/acpi/fan? also, when I try to echo an appropriate line to trip_points (which has only two entires, one at 95C and one at 100C) I get "permission denied" error, even though I am sudo'ing the command.
<jscinoz> SuperQ, i thought recent kernels could boot off a md raid array?
<Starnestommy> mogunus: what is the command that you're using?
<babolat> BrB
<SuperQ> jscinoz: yes, but RAID1
<tv7497> babolat: there is no pacakage bye the following name
<SuperQ> jscinoz: I normally create 2 partitions on my systems
<ompaul> mogunus, getting supported hardware might help - the reason you get bad values or non existent values is that the machine is not aware of what it is reading
<SuperQ> jscinoz: a small 1GB RAID1 mirror for /
<mogunus> sudo echo -n "xx : xx : xx : xx : xx" > trip_points
<SuperQ> jscinoz: and the rest as a RAID5 for everything else
<mogunus> where the xx's are digits
<jscinoz> SuperQ thanks, also what kind of speed loss would i be looking at if i used dm-crypt on top of the raid0?
<Starnestommy> mogunus: try echo -n "xx : xx : xx : xx : xx" | sudo tee trip_points
<SuperQ> jscinoz: depends on your CPUs
<SuperQ> jscinoz: and how much CPU time you expect after crypt
<jscinoz> SuperQ, quad core, 2.6ghz :P one of the shiny new 45nm ones at that
<JontyO> hi
<tv7497> babolat : there is  pacakge by d name in synaptic sir
<SuperQ> jscinoz: hah! I doubt you'l notice dm-crypt :)
<mogunus> I have a system76 laptop, which should be supported. It worked fine in ubuntu 7.10.
<JontyO> IM getting this error can someon help please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4975169#post4975169
<SuperQ> jscinoz: my girlfriend setup her laptop (dual-core T61) with dm-crypt, no issues
<jscinoz> superQ, i'm thinking of doing it like this: /boot 1gb outside of md, then the rest inside md raid 0 with dm-crypt, separate home and root
<jscinoz> i'll probably use LVM on top of the md raid0
<cypha> why're people on efnet so rude and unhelpful
<cypha> they hate newbies
<cypha> it's clear
<Starnestommy> cypha: that's efnet, not freenode
<SuperQ> jscinoz: if you don't need to crypt root, I would skip /boot
<freeman> hello
<zionpsyfer> cypha: I don't hate newbies, do I?
<zsiavas1> error fetching package.deb size mistmach::it says unable to fetch some archives,maybe run  apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<SuperQ> jscinoz: beware the strange alternate installer bug that tries to install lilo
 * zionpsyfer looks around, confused.
<jscinoz> superQ, /root will still be on raid0 though
<tv7497> babolat : there is no pacakage
<jscinoz> superq so i guess /boot will have to be separate.
<cypha> i know, but it's really just hurtful!
<SuperQ> jscinoz: You probably don't need root on raid0
<cypha> i try so hard to not be put down by their comments
<SuperQ> jscinoz: actually, I highly suggest you don't put it on raid0
<cypha> like they'l help, but they'll be derogatory each line of the way
<cypha> EAch line
<SuperQ> jscinoz: 1GB is enough for root and boot if you have /usr and /var on raid0
<dpowerd> cypha, but sometimes you must help yourself and do some independent research
<tv7497> babolat : sir u there
<jscinoz> SuperQ oh didn't think of putting usr and var on separate
<cypha> dpowerd: i'm only asking the stuff i've tried to fix and couldn't
<SuperQ> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<SuperQ> /dev/md0              965M  360M  557M  40% /
<cypha> i have some simple questions about ubuntu...if someone doesn't mind
<jscinoz> superQ so i'd end up with /root 1gb outside of raid and not encrypted, /var /usr and /home inside raid0 and encrypted?
<cypha> i can't get the second location to show the correct time
<SuperQ> jscinoz: yup
<msshams> ﻿this file: "/etc/bash_completion" can't start automatically. how can i fix this problem?
<tmapj> could anyone show me how you make a virtual machine? i keep getting an error
<msshams> ﻿this file: "/etc/bash_completion" can't start automatically. how can i fix this problem?
<cypha> even though it supposedly will update from an online time server
<jscinoz> SuperQ alright thanks
<SuperQ> jscinoz: well
<jscinoz> superq should i use LVM?
<cypha> it still shows the same time as the first location
<SuperQ> yes
<SuperQ> LVM ++
<SuperQ> /dev/mapper/ns-data   900G  811G   90G  91% /data
<cypha> secondly, i'd like to get my c:\ drive to mount
<SuperQ> :) :)
<cypha> but am not sure how...typng "mount" at the cl doesn't show it there
<mauro> legend2440: i am here. You?
<tmapj> could anyone show me how you make a virtual machine? i keep getting an error
<jscinoz> SuperQ so i if i use LVM on the space in the raid0, i can redistribute the free space between /var /usr and /home if i ever need to?
<dpowerd> cypha, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434236
<freakabcd> hi all
<cypha> and thirdly, i have some random little questions that i was hoping someone could clarify
<zionpsyfer> cypha: The timezone is correct?
<SuperQ> tmapj: can you pastebin the error?
<cypha> yes zion
<legend2440> mauro: yes did you find name of card?
<mauro> legend2440: are you?
<SuperQ> jscinoz: yes
<freakabcd> i have downloaded the kubuntu iso. I have loop mounted this. How do i add this as a source for apt?
<SuperQ> jscinoz: just be sure to leave a few extents free
<zionpsyfer> cypha: And the NTP server you're able to connect to ?
<freakabcd> i added this line to the end of /etc/apt-sources.list: deb file:/tmp/koobuntu/ hardy main restricted
<mauro> legend2440: Sound card type: SoundBlaster 16/16 ASP
<jscinoz> SuperQ doesn't the filesystem inside the LVM have to support hot-resizing (and afaik ext3 doesnt)
<SuperQ> jscinoz: ext3 and xfs both support online grow
<tmapj> SuperQ, whats the site you do pastebin on?
<freakabcd> but when i open synaptic and do reload, then select 'Origin' it doesn;t show the /tmp/koobuntu source
<jscinoz> SuperQ, which of those two would you recommend?
<mauro> legend2440: this is what you want?
<SuperQ> tmapj: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cypha> dpoewrd: GREAT SITE, thanks for the link
<SuperQ> jscinoz: either work
<nakedgoat> tmapj is it the kernal error from earlier?
<cypha> zion: i'm connceting to the ubuntu time server
<SuperQ> jscinoz: I use XFS for large (> 100GB) filesystems and ext3 for OS filesystems
<NeotonicUbuntu3> Hi
<legend2440> mauro: yes let me see if its supported
<jscinoz> SuperQ I'll go look upsome benchmarks then, thanks for the help. One last question, so you're sure ext3 supports live growth? this: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-11.html must be out of date then as it says ext3 doesnt
<MikeCulve1> What is the current state of compiz and high res video playback on an intel 965-based gpu?
<Baltazaar> History class: The Norwegian constitution was signed May 17 1814 in the town of Eidsvoll and is the historical background for the celebration of Norway's national day.
<dpowerd> cypha, why sarcastic? it has the answer to your problem
<jscinoz> SuperQ, I'll be starting off with 4 500GB disks
<cypha> i'm not being sarcastic
<dpowerd> thats what i meant by independent research i.e. google
<cypha> i was being grateful =)
<tmapj> nakedgoat i cant get the error it wont let me turn on the machine
<dpowerd> oh sorry
<jscinoz> SuperQ, hmm raid0 cant be expanded with extra disks? I'd have to recreate the array from scratch correct?
<zionpsyfer> cypha: K, good so far.  And can you confirm it's adjusting the time on your machine?
<tmapj> superq i cant get the error it wont let me turn on the machine
<SuperQ> jscinoz: yes
<nakedgoat> tmapj did u pastebin it yet?
<SuperQ> jscinoz: if you want expansion, you'll have to do LVM appends
<tmapj> nakedgoat i cant get the error it wont let me turn on the machine
<cypha> zion: it's not adjusting it,...it's showing the wrong time for that time zone
<mauro> legend2440: ok
<cypha> in fact, the time its showing is the same as the primary time for the primary time zone
<cypha> in fact, let me change the second one to something else and see if the time changes
<cypha> one sec
<jscinoz> SuperQ ok thats fine, shouldnt be a problem, if/when i get some more disks i'll just mirror the important partitions to my 4Tb nas :D
<SuperQ> jscinoz: just encrypt a partition on each disk, and then add those to LVM
<nakedgoat> tmapj u installed the kernal modules?
<tmapj> what are the kernal modules? tell me how to install them pls
<nakedgoat> tmapj ie: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<pat5star> yoandy: I'm sorry, I can't find the link. Since I'm upgraded to firefox 3 and google sync no longer works, I don't have it bookmarked on this computer. I don't have access to my laptop right now...really sorry :(
<SuperQ> jscinoz: heh, just remember, raid0 is a great way to make data goto /dev/null :)
<SuperQ> jscinoz: apt-get install ext2resize
<baking> hey can someone help me with proftp for ubuntu, I can't get the PASVIVE mode ports open to list diectorys
<Ep1c> what is a good program to extract .rar files?
<nakedgoat> rar ;)
<SuperQ> Ep1c: rar
<lars_bauer> how do i mount a MS (memory stcik from my Sony Ericson phone) ?
<pat5star> yoandy: I remember it was a pain, and the trick ended up being something I had to add to my rc.local script but I can't remember exactly what it was off the top of my head
<zionpsyfer> cypha:  Hmmm, ubuntu should automatically convert to your timezone.  give me a moment to check it out on my machine.
<jscinoz> SuperQ, so basically in order: create two partitions, 1gb for root and the rest will be made into /dev/md0, then LVM on /dev/md0 and use vgcreate to make /var /usr and /home?
<SuperQ> jscinoz: I would still do md0 root raid1
<SuperQ> jscinoz: and then md1 for lvm
<legend2440> mauro: in terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/modules and type this in that file  sb and snd-sb16 then reboot ok?
<mauro> legend2440: Sound chip vendor: Creative Labs;         Sound chip: CReative LAbs SB Vibia 16X
<baking> hey can someone help me with proftp for ubuntu, I can't get the PASVIVE mode ports open to list diectorys
<yoandy> pat5star, dont worry, thanks any way,
<jscinoz> SuperQ what real need is there for mirroring /root not too much important stuff will be on there, and if it gets nuked a system reinstall isnt a problem
<nakedgoat> baking, sounds like a router issue..
<SuperQ> jscinoz: raid0 -> dm-crypt -> lvm -> pvcreate/vgcreate/lvcreate
<SuperQ> jscinoz: up to you
<jscinoz> SuperQ thanks :)
<SuperQ> I'm very lazy, so I don't like re-installing :)
<pat5star> yoandy: really wish I had my laptop now. I'd love to save anyone the time and frustration I went through in order to get mine working!
<illmorta1> does anyone know a tutorial in which you can add a trash can onto your desktop?
<tmapj> SuperQ, nakedgoat http://paste.ubuntu.com/12665/
<tmapj> SuperQ, nakedgoat http://paste.ubuntu.com/12665/
<SuperQ> tmapj: ahh, I havn't played with virtualbox
<zionpsyfer> cypha: K, can you run the following command for me in a terminal and pastebin the output?
<cypha> sure
<nakedgoat> tmapj ie: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<zionpsyfer> cypha: ntpdc -p
<nakedgoat> that should do it.
<kay> when using command line ftp, can I do sth. like mget */*-trunk/*en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2 to download a bunch of files from ftp server, which are in sub directories?
<SuperQ> tmapj: All of the VM work I have done is with KVM
<cypha> zion: pm
<cypha> ?
<linsejko1> So, it's been a few days since 8.04 has been released- how reliable does it seem to be? I'm about to do a fresh install, I'm wondering if I should stick with 7.10 or try 8.04.
<cypha> it's 1 line
<zionpsyfer> cypha: cool, just paste it then. =)
<LSD|Ninja> linsejko1: probably best to stick with 7.10 until 8.10 comes out in October
<Finnish> Is ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 able to run compiz?
<linsejko1> LSD|Ninja, thanks.
<mauro> legend2440: at the end of the file?
<Gizm0_> I'm still having problems with my Samba (Ubuntu 8.04). It keeps changing my samba password back to Unix one. Although i have changed these settings in smb.conf unix password sync = no and pam password change = no. How do i solve this problem?
<SuperQ> linsejko1: 8.04 is great :)
<ompaul> LSD|Ninja, there will be 8.04.1 in July ;-)
<gumpontheweb> Problem,the switch between users says "users" and the power icon doesn't give me any options to restart or anything, it just restarts to login screen... What do I need to re-install?... I think the problem happened when I sudo apt-get something like the desktop(if that's any help)
<Finnish> At least some desktop effects?
<cypha> =======================================================================
<cypha> *europium.canoni 213.1.250.183    2  256  377 0.01260 -0.004798 0.10011
<nakedgoat> Finnish: yes
<legend2440> mauro: try at beginning
<adam7> Gizm0_: if you don't get a good answer, try #samba as well
<tmapj> finnish
<Finnish> I'm on Hardy
<Gizm0_> adam7: ty
<mogunus> I always found that reputation really weird.
<pat5star> yoandy: you still here?
<tmapj> finnish can we talk pls
<Finnish> tmapj: Ok
<yoandy> pat5star, sep
<brandont> why dont i see to have the compiz aquarium plugin?
<brandont> seem*
<gumpontheweb> anyone?
<Finnish> nakedgoat: I tried it, but I wasn't able to turn effects on
<LSD|Ninja> Intel integrated can do Compiz, your Radeon would be heaps better than that. The big problem you'll have is geting the ATi drivers running reliably
<zionpsyfer> cypha: That tells me you're synched up with the server and you're very close to what the time should be.
<mauro> legend2440:  type this "sb and snd-sb16" at the beginning?
<tmapj> finnish is your name registered?
<fdv> Hi. when I install mdadm on hardy, the initrd produced is useless (and won't boot). does anybody know how to fix this?
<cypha> for the main clock
<cypha> but what about the 2nd ocation?
<cypha> it's showing the same time as this one
<cypha> except its in a different time zone
<pat5star> yoandy: I just remembered, one thing that made it work and I don't know why, was to add this to rc.local: rmmod ssb; rmmod ndiswrapper; modprobe ndiswrapper...
<cypha> should be 1 hour difference
<tmapj> nakedgoat that didnt do the trick
<legend2440> mauro type sb on one line then type snd-sb16 on another line
<dpowerd> if its only 1 hour difference you can calculate the time yourself :P
<Finnish> tmapj: I haven't done any registering, so I guess my name isn't registred
<alessandro> ciao a tutti, mi potreste dire come faccio a trovare ubuntu.it?
<illmorta1> does anyone know how to show your trash can on the desktop instead of in panel?
<cypha> lol
<tmapj> Finnish are you on any messenger?
<cypha> it's the principle!
<dpowerd> i know :P
<pat5star> yoandy: obv you can put those 3 commands on sep lines. but those commands allowed my wireless to startup on boot. if you run those from a shell on your laptop now just to check, it should work
<Finnish> Well, I'm on some messengers
<zionpsyfer> cypha: Indeed, the time zone shouldn't matter to you as the end user. the NTP client (ubuntu) should adjust the time to your TZ.   Daylight savings perhaps?  What time zone do you have in?
<brandont> why dont i seem to have the compiz aquarium plugin? do i have to install it?
<baking> How do I open up TCP/UDP IP port ranges through ubuntu firewall in terminal
<tmapj> finnish: can i have your ID
<cypha> i'm in EDT
<cypha> new york
<gumpontheweb> hello anyone.....MY Problem is the switch between users says "users" and the power icon doesn't give me any options to restart or anything, it just restarts to login screen... What do I need to re-install?... I think the problem happened when I sudo apt-get something like the desktop(if that's any help)
<cypha> so America/New York
<yoandy> pat5star, i had read that its necessary because a bug in the order the modules are loaded (ssb and ndis..) or anything like that :)
<Finnish> Question is, why? I'm quite sure we haven't met before
<cypha> and the second one is America/Grenada
<legend2440> mauro: then save the file and reboot
<zionpsyfer> cypha: Alright, I just switched my location to NY, and I'm showing 3:32. That what you're seeing?
<pat5star> yoandy: right...cause I wasted a lot of time until I got that part, then it's been working great for me since
<cypha> that's right
<gofa> Hi
<gofa> I need help
<gofa> How can help me?
<gumpontheweb> me too!
<cypha> what about grenada?
<gofa> I need to run a swerver
<gofa> irc server
<FloodBot2> gofa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<burner> anyone else have problems where gnome-panel crashes when you click the date/time applet?
<gofa> How can I have shell?
<vegombrei> i downloaded and installed an update and lost sound
<yoandy> pat5star, thanks, i will try ndiswrapper tomorrow its 3:00 am here, my head can beat ndiswrapper right now :)
<gofa> free shell?
<vegombrei> now there's absolutely no sound
<pat5star> yoandy: lol, well good luck :)
<tmapj> SuperQ, nakedgoat http://paste.ubuntu.com/12665/
<tmapj> SuperQ, nakedgoat http://paste.ubuntu.com/12665/
<gumpontheweb> vegomembrie I lost sound too
<Starnestommy> gofa: look on the internet for one.  If you can't find a free shell account, there are many cheap ones out there
<vegombrei> gumpontheweb: what should i do to fix this ? im clueless
<mauro> legend2440:  but i have to write gksudo o sudo?
<tmapj> could anyone pls help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/12665/
<gumpontheweb> I need the applet that swithces useres, MINe is broke, it dont work?
<brandont> why dont i seem to have the compiz aquarium plugin? do i have to install it?
<gumpontheweb> vego, I have NO clue?
<legend2440> mauro: in terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/modules and type this in that file  sb and snd-sb16 then reboot ok?
<Starnestommy> tmapj: sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<mauro> legend2440:  gksudo gedit /etc/modules   or sudo gedit /etc/modules
<zionpsyfer> cypha:  K, and you're showing 2:30.  I'm a bit stumped if that's the case.  I'd use the Halifax TZ for now so you at least have the right time.
<gofa> I need help
<gofa> to run a server
<gofa> How can help?
<legend2440> mauro gksudo is better
<mauro> legend2440:  ok. SO, i need to install gksudo
<mgolisch> gumpontheweb: broken?
<Gizm0_> I'm still having problems with my Samba (Ubuntu 8.04). It keeps changing my samba password back to Unix one. Although i have changed these settings in smb.conf unix password sync = no and pam password change = no. How do i solve this problem?My smb.conf http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=796034
<Starnestommy> gofa: aren't you looking for a shell account to run that server on?
<illmorta1> can anyone help me set my Trash can onto my desktop?
<dpowerd> Gizm0_, i believe somebody told you to try #samba
<tmapj> Starnestommy, "sudo modprobe vboxdrv"
<legend2440> mauro: no for now just type sudo gedit
<cypha> zion: i don't have 2:30 for grenada
<dpowerd> !repeat | Gizm0_
<ubottu> Gizm0_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cypha> it shows 3:30 for grenada
<gumpontheweb> mgolisch, my user switcher and poweer button dont work right
<mgolisch> what doesnt work?
<JontyO> hey im on 8.04 when i boot on livecd it says /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit
<Gizm0_> dpowerd: Usually samba is pretty quiet channel :(
<JontyO> please hellp
<alsadk> i add a subtitle while using kaffeine but it did not appear , so whats the right way to add subtitle to kaffeine or what i can do ?
<tmapj> Starnestommy, FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: i lost sound .. can you help me figure this out ?
<tmapj> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<Starnestommy> vegombrei: I'm not very good at fixing sound problems
<legend2440> mauro: does sudo gedit /etc/modules work?
<JontyO> my problem is also on forums @166991d61e7c79a452b604f0d25d07f9
<JontyO> woops
<vegombrei> hmm
<Starnestommy> tmapj: try running sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname -r)
<JontyO> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4975169#post4975169
<tmapj> ok
<mauro> legend2440:  yes
<gumpontheweb> mgolish, are they the same thing, the user switch icon on the panel isnt a icon, it says "users". My power Icon turns the comuter off instead of giving me options to hibernate or restart
<JontyO> thats forum topic if sonmeone can help plz
<freeman> qemu
<jscinoz> SuperQ thanks for all the help, i'll test out how to make it work with virtualbox :P
<burner> tmapj: alternatively, you could download virtualbox 1.6 .deb files from virtualbox.org
<vegombrei> anybody good with fixing sound problem ?? ubunbtu downloaded and installed an update and lost sound
<legend2440> mauro: just add those two lines and save file then reboot
<Grougrou> Hey folks; getting crazy on this, i'm getting the 'no module named pygtk' for many softs; guess my installation is corrupted but i don't know how to go about it. Any ideas would be appreciated!
<cypha> do i need to restart to get the time to show properly?
<cypha> i just realized, i think it's showing AST instead of ADT
<gumpontheweb> are the 2 icons related to the same thing, applett ot something?
<cypha> cuz it's daylights time now
<JontyO> can someone help me plz :(
<burner> Grougrou: sudo apt-get install python-gtk2
<mogunus> Starnestommy: hi, I tried the commands you gave me, and I get xx:xx:xx:xx:xxtee trip_points: input/output error
<Grougrou> thx burner
<gumpontheweb> golisch:did you understand me
<mauro> legend2440:  ok. It looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12666/
<JontyO> anyone hear me?
<zionpsyfer> cypha:  Heh, yep.  Hold on and let me check something before you reboot.
<Starnestommy> JontyO: yes
<mauro> legend2440:  check and then i will reboot
<Grougrou> but it is already installed
<vegombrei> anybody good with fixing sound problem ?? ubunbtu downloaded and installed an update and lost sound
<JontyO> Can u help please
<Starnestommy> JontyO: I'll try
<gumpontheweb> vego, make sure the mixer is set right
<JontyO> im getting /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit on 8.04
<Starnestommy> JontyO: did the alterbate cd work?
<cypha> k
<Starnestommy> we, whoops
<JontyO> when trying to boot from livecd
<JontyO> dunno its downloading :/
<JontyO> 11%
<vegombrei> anybody good with fixing sound problem ?? ubunbtu downloaded and installed an update and lost sound
<legend2440> mauro: thats fine but below##comments and above loop would be better
<alsadk> i add a subtitle while using kaffeine but it did not appear , so whats the right way to add subtitle to kaffeine or what i can do ?
<gumpontheweb> golisch?? u there?
<JontyO> Starnestommy: doesnt the alternate cd have less features once installed?
<JontyO> cause my laptop is a good laptop
<Starnestommy> JontyO: it installs the same stuff
<freakabcd> alsadk, what formet is the subtitle in?
<JontyO> only a  week old
<burner> JontyO: try the cd check to make sure your burn is ok?
<JontyO> good :)
<freakabcd> alsadk, mplayer should be able to handle your subs fine
<JontyO> burner i tried downloading twice
<burner> JontyO: that is untrue about less features
<Grougrou> guess i'll switch back to xp :P
<mauro> legend2440: now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12668/
<tmapj> :(here's the error i got:( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12667/
<tmapj> :(here's the error i got:( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12667/
<mgolisch> gumpontheweb: yeah
<JontyO> g
<gumpontheweb> ok, cool
<burner> JontyO: did you run the cd check? it's possible that both are bad... though unlikely I agree
<alsadk> <freakabcd> srt , and the video did not work on mplayer
<Starnestommy> tmapj: try running "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname -r)"
<Starnestommy> tmapj: then "sudo modprobe vboxdrv"
<JontyO> Burner: I'll try later, im downloading at a fast speed for a sec :P
<legend2440> mauro:  ok lets try a reboot and see if it loads the soundcard
<mauro> legend2440: ok. I will reboot
<JontyO> 42mins remaining :/
<burner> tmapj: alt+f2, gksudo gedit /etc/group  and add your username to the vboxusers: line then logout and back in
<freakabcd> alsadk, huh? i have all subs and all vids working with mplayer
<JontyO> suX
<legend2440> mauro: ok
<zionpsyfer> cypha: Try this in a terminal:  sudo tzselect        It gives you much more info and more options.
<freakabcd> alsadk, weird that your video doesn;t work on mplayer
<JontyO> burner: im using a download manager that verifies md5 so i told it to compare so i will know if its broken or not now (didnt use manager before)
<alsadk> <freakabcd> my vids ,rmvb
<JontyO> Colourful :D
<burner> JontyO: perfect.  best of luck
<JontyO> Cheers Burner
<freakabcd> alsadk, maybe the version shipping with ubuntu is an old version?
<JontyO> Im really excited to get ubuntu on my laptop again
<JontyO> I had it on my old pc
<freeman> libstd++5
<freakabcd> alsadk, i always compile my own mplayer. so i never see these problems
<JontyO> I want compiz fusions :D
<zionpsyfer> cypha: Bah, it wasn't a permanent change.  Rebooting will be my next guess. =P
<Radit> what program do i use to partition a hard disk?
<alsadk> <freakabcd> i download it from add/remove... my ubuntu 8.04
<burner> JontyO: out of curiosity, what type of laptop are you using?
<JontyO> Radit what OS
<vegombrei> anybody good with fixing sound problem ?? ubunbtu downloaded and installed an update and lost sound
<JontyO> Toshiba Equium L350 burner
<Radit> JontyO: ubuntu 8.04
<nakedgoat> tmapj: or u can sudo adduser username vboxusers
<JontyO> try g-part
<freeman> download decompiler
<nakedgoat> replace username with ur username
<burner> Radit: boot the hardy livecd and use "system -> administration -> Partition editor"
<JontyO> gparted*
<JontyO> dang new features :D
<lartza_> Flash video is slow. Audio is normal.
<cypha> k, i'm gonna restart zion
<cypha> brb
<Radit> gparted is currently not installed
<JontyO> I aint used this since 6.10 or somet like that :P
<freakabcd> alsadk, a bit unfortunate. dunno who packaged the mplayer. but my mplayer works fine with all files and all subs(vob,srt,ass/ssa)
<burner> Radit: you can't resize or move your mounted partitions
<tech0007> anyone tried adobe flash 10 beta? does it work?
<Gin> lartza_: try flash 10 beta
<burner> Radit: so boot the livecd
<Gin> tech0007: it works very well here. great improvement over the 9
<burner> lartza_: if you use metacity, flash videos are fine full screen
<JontyO> Radit: Don't listen to me I don't know new features :P
<tech0007> Gin: are you on ff3b5?
<Radit> burner: i just need to format my partitoins, can i do this without booting to live cd?
<alsadk> <freakabcd> what about rmvb
<alsadk> ?
 * burner can listen to rhtyhmbox and flash again with flash 10 beta
<Gin> tech0007: yes
<Radit> JontyO: ok.. thanks :-D
<burner> Radit: format the partition you're currently running from?  that doesn't seem like what you want
<tech0007> Gin: so i jst download it from adobe right? its not in the official hardy repo yet?
<JontyO> np brb
<koheleth> has someone a torrent url for Hardy 32 bit please
<freakabcd> alsadk, i've never had a problem with rmvb ever since mplayer started supporting that format (which iirc is 5+ years ago)
<JontyO> back
<burner> tech0007: might I suggest this blogger.  he works for adobe and always talks about the latest releases  http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<JontyO> Burner: Did ya check out my laptop :PP
<Radit> burner: not the one i'm running, just a partitioin; i'ts in ext2 i want to change it to ext3
<mgolisch> gumpontheweb: when did that happen? i mean those two things not working anymore?
<alsadk> <freakabcd> ok whats codec i must to install to run rmvb
<tech0007> burner: thanks, i'll check that out
<gumpontheweb> my audio went out during my problems too, it also affected my internet, I lost my list o routers to connect to in wireless connections. the upgrade turned off my wifi... I have to keep pressing esc to go to an earlier version.. the 2 things dont work right
<Gin> tech0007: yea, you have to dl it from adobe
<freakabcd> alsadk, iirc there is no codec needed for just decoding. mplayer package should include all that
<legend2440> koheleth: bottom of this page http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/hardy/
<Gin> tech0007: here is the link http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<alsadk> <freakabcd> whats iirc
<Radit> is gparted the name of the program that's in the live cd to partitoin hard disk?
<JontyO> Burner: Is it easy to install compiz fusion?
<burner> JontyO: I didn't, but I haven't had stellar luck on Toshiba's historically
<gumpontheweb> the fast user switching icon says "users" instead of an icon and also has "other" as an extra user
<JontyO> Radit: Its a ISO u download
<JontyO> or on floppy
<koheleth> thanks, top for me :)
<JontyO> and boot with it
<JontyO> burner: stellar luck? good or bad?
<tmapj> you guys nothing will work!
<tmapj> you guys nothing will work!
<n56> hey all
<mgolisch> gumpontheweb: in your menu? or is it something you added to your panel?
<JontyO> hey
<gumpontheweb> the little man power icon use to bring a window up that asked if I wanted to restart, turn off hibernate, ect... Now it restart to the login screen instead of opening a window
<Radit> JontyO: oh.. what's the program to partition the hard disk in live cd? my cd is slow
<JontyO> erm
<burner> JontyO: according to what I found, it looks like intel graphics which is nice, but I can't tell any of the other hardware... anyway.. i bet you'll be fine
<gumpontheweb> it has always been on the panel
<JontyO> In System Admin DiskPartition or something
<n56> I have a question what is the command for Nautilus config editor
<kante> hey everyone!
<mgolisch> gumpontheweb: i guess it log you off as your user doesnt have permission to shutdown or something
<gumpontheweb> my brother sudo apt-get something that caused this, he said it was the desktop???
<mgolisch> -as
<burner> Radit: you can also hit "alt+f2" and type "gksudo gparted"
<zsiavas1> "sudo apt-get -f install" Errors were encountered while processing: cron logrotate squid ;;;how to fix it?
<gumpontheweb> I get it...
<Gin> n56: do you mean gconf-editor?
<n56> it lets you edit he size of the top and bottom bars
<JontyO> Burner: DXdiag doesnt show much info either, just 3 tabs display sound input lol
<JontyO> no hw info
<burner> gumpontheweb: i bet you got kdm instead of gdm?
<n56> aswell as a ton of other stuff
<Radit> burner: is gparted not installed by default in ubuntu 8.04? i have to install it with synaptics?
<burner> gumpontheweb: try to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and pick "gdm" from the options
<gumpontheweb> burner maybe
<adam7> Radit: gparted isn't installed by default, you can install with synaptics
<Gin> n56: then you can right click on the bars (panels) and select properties ;)
<burner> Radit: it's on teh livecd, but not once it's installed
<mauro> legend2440: thanks thanks thanks and thousands thanks
<burner> Radit: you can install it via apt
<kante> Guys, I need to make a local repository that consists only of few packages on a usb-flash, I cannot write it to CD, because i'll be running LiveCD Xubuntu version. Could anyone help me to solve this problem?
<mauro> legend2440: you are the numer one
<legend2440> mauro your welcome
<Radit> adam7, burner: thanks :-)
<userlol> Hey there i have this problem with ssh, i can get it running no problemos, but when i boot my machine up, the sshd daemon always says "fatal: Cannot bind any address." so i have to manually restart the sshd daemon which after that it runs fine, but why wont it get it right the first time from the boot up?
<mauro> legend2440: i really apreaciate so much your help
<burner> Radit: anytime, best of luck
<n56> no it looks like the windows regedit
<legend2440> mauro:  no problem glad it worked
<lars_bauer> how do i mount a MS (memory stcik from my Sony Ericson phone) ?
<burner> userlol: you edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config by hand at all?
<mauro> legend2440: and also your patience
<adam7> lars_bauer: plug it in, and it should be detected
<burner> lars_bauer: plug it in?
<gumpontheweb>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...                              * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<gumpontheweb>                                             
<legend2440> mauro:  ok take care i got to go now take care
<gumpontheweb> mgolisch: restart?
<burner> gumpontheweb: you can just restart....  there are commands you can run to avoid it, but restarting is simpler
<Gizm0_> Where can i find smb.conf that is delivered with ubuntu 8.04 ?
<userlol> burner yep ive set it up to listen on my local network ip (static) which is 192.168.1.100 and on port xxxx, like i say, when i manually sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart it works fine, but not from when i initially boot my machine up
<gumpontheweb> cya soon wish me luck
<adam7> Gizm0_: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Gizm0_> adam7: what about the one that has default options, because i have edited that one
<burner> userlol: how about just "sudo apt-get remove --purge ssh; sudo apt-get install ssh" to get a fresh config :)
<JontyO> is it true compiz fusion is built into ubuntu?
<adam7> Gizm0_: that's the one that is default
<burner> JontyO: indeed
<userlol> burner ill try that thanks
<kante>  I need to make a local repository that consists only of few packages on a usb-flash, I cannot write it to CD, because i'll be running Xubuntu LiveCD version. Could anyone help me to solve this problem?
<adam7> Gizm0_: if you edited it, you'll need to find a fresh copy somewhere
<JontyO> Ooo how to enable :PP
<Gizm0_> adam7:  ohok...
<mauro> legend2440: well, i am glad that this world has person like you
<Gizm0_> adam7: can i reinstall it somehow?
<n56> gin
<dpowerd> mauro, are you guys gonna make out now? xD
<Finnish> Any link on making ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 work with compiz
<n56> your right
<n56> ﻿gconf-editor
<lars_bauer> adam7: burner:  i did that and i dosn't show up :-/
<n56> thank you
<burner> JontyO:  it's on by default if it can be.  otherwise system -> prefs -> appearance -> desktop effects tab
<generic> hi all i have cups install with 10 printers now i want to restrict user to print only from particular printers i now all machine ip so i can do it from Allow from ip but its not working in cups
<generic> any idea?
<adam7> Gizm0_: do like mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba.smb.conf.1, then reinstall the samba package
<Gizm0_> adam7: ok will do. thanks
<burner> lars_bauer: is it a usb mass storage device?  does it need drivers in windows?
<generic> i define it in <Location />
<mudd`Hossam> oops i accidentally remove www-data from my /etc/groups what is the default gid?
<generic> Order deny,allow
<generic> allow from ip
<generic> and thats it
<TokenBad> ok got my network problem set..but does anyone know if xchat-xsys will show network drives..or at least how to get it to do network drives
<adam7> mudd`Hossam: I think that depends on the computer its installed on
<gofa> Hello
<kante>  I need to make a local repository that consists only of few packages on a usb-flash, I cannot write it to CD, because i'll be running LiveCD Xubuntu version. Could anyone help me to solve this problem?
<burner> lars_bauer: you have to set a usb mode on your phone to be either "mass storage" or "modem" or "off" ?  that's hwo motorolas are
<mudd`Hossam> adam7:  any way to recover the gid maybe from the uid of www-data?
<generic> all clients should stop printing and only my machine can print logically
<gofa> any one can help with runing a server?
<generic> but all machine can do print
<generic> ?
<burner> /exec -o cat /etc/group | grep www-data
<burner> doh
<mudd`Hossam> burner: thanks
<koheleth> hey I see there is ubuntu muslim, when is the ubuntu christian coming out?
<burner> mudd`Hossam: that didn't work, one sec
<adam7> burner: tab complete? :P
<mudd`Hossam> burner:  yes that wouldnt work if it aint there =[
<burner> www-data:x:33:
<Gizm0_> adam7: wtf....i just removed samba and it said "removing /etc/default/samba" what's that?
<kante> People! Anyone, please help me, its really important! How to make a small repository on a usb-flash?
<mudd`Hossam> burner: thanks
<vegombrei> hi, ubuntu downloaded an upgrade last night and i see ive lost sound... what do i do to fix that ??
 * burner doesn't have /exec powers in pidgin like in irssi ;)
<mauro> legend2440: can you explain what you do to fix the problem?
<gumpontheweb> burner: nope , it still shows useres & it has "other" where my names are as an extra option? I dont know if that help diagnose
<dpowerd> kante, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614901
<adam7> Gizm0_: I don't know, but I don't think that's what you're looking for.
<kante> dpowerd: thanks!
<userlol> burner nah mate, ive got allsorts of errors now :S
<burner> gumpontheweb: maybe you just deleted the logout button on your toolbar?  right-click it, add to panel, and add the "quit" applet?
<aliosha> what terminal command can install every ~/*.deb file in one go?
<burner> gumpontheweb: i'm not sure I understand... screenshot?
<vegombrei> hi, ubuntu downloaded an update last night and i see ive lost sound... what do i do to fix that ??
<Gizm0_> adam7: yea...but that could explain something. Like having two configuration files somewhere...
<burner> userlol: crazy.  honestly, the only thing I ever do to set up ssh is "sudo apt-get install ssh" then i run ssh -l username ipaddress from another machine
<vegombrei> nobody here can fix sound problem ?
<burner> vegombrei: dell 1420 by chance?  got the laptop model?
<aliosha> vegombrei, sudo apt-get install alsa-mixer?
 * burner noticed breakage that was fixed by editing a modprobe file for the dell 1420s
<vegombrei> i have an assembled desktop .. intel motherboard with onboard sound
<alexkd> aliosha, for debfile in ~/*.deb; do apt-get install $debfile; done
<zionpsyfer> aliosha: in the directory where they're all at:  sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<vegombrei> aliosha: you think alsa will fix my problem ?
<userlol> burner crap its having a whinge about host keys, i cant log in
<burner> vegombrei: do you get sound in any app?  totem? flash? vlc? audacious? amarok?
<aliosha> vegombrei, i had a similar one on 7.10 and it did
<vegombrei> burner: none ..
<burner> vegombrei: pulse audio running?
<Gin> vegombrei: check if your sound drivers are loaded first. lsmod | grep snd  should return a list of entries, if not, then the driver is not loaded
<aliosha> zionpsyfer, would sudo dpkg ~/*.deb do it too?
<gofa> Burner
<burner> userlol: have the latest updates?
<gofa> Can you help me with a running server?
<userlol> burner yup
<userlol> burner ill try again
<burner> gofa: i can try, just ask yer questions :)
<eccentricity> Trying out compiz, and I have a very, very simple question: Where do you configure it? What is the command for a configuration tool?
<zionpsyfer> aliosha: indeed, just give dpkg the path to the debs.  if they're in your home folder, ~/*.deb would be the ticket
<vegombrei> Gin: it returns a list of entries
<burner> eccentricity: alt+f2, ccsm
<burner> eccentricity: you might have to install compizconfig-settings-manager first
<vegombrei> burner: how do i check if pulse audio is running ?
<eccentricity> ccsm
<burner> vegombrei: open gnome-system-monitor
<Gin> vegombrei: then the driver is loaded. Did you try to restart your computer or relogin?
<aliosha> zionpsyfer, woot!
<eccentricity> sorry, I'm not used to non-sloppy focus....
<burner> vegombrei: system -> admin -> system monitor
<Gin> vegombrei: the sound system probably "crashed"
<zionpsyfer> aliosha: heh, glad to have been a help.
<aliosha> zionpsyfer, i was trying to use gdebi, forgot about dpkg at all *shame* *_*
<vegombrei> burner: it says pulse audio sleeping
<lartza_> My flash is slow. How to fix this?
<lartza_> In games, not youtube
<rhydar> hello
<mauro> who have sound problem?
<camilla> Trying to understand autofs but I can't. I want to mount a NFS drive (192.168.2.10:/media/hd320/Fileshare) at startup tp /home/camilla/Skrivbord/Arkivet. What the heck should I write in auto.master for this? Isn't it "/home/camilla/Skrivbord/Arkivet /etc/auto.arkivet"?
<lars_bauer> adam7: burner:  i did that and i dosn't show up :-/
<burner> vegombrei: well that's ok.  sure all your volumes are up?  try changing the output in system->admin->sound?
<lars_bauer> adam7: burner:  the stick is a FAT configuration
<burner> lars_bauer: try "lsusb" at a term... does it show up?
<_moro_bana_> im planning to buy a wifi router for my  network, want to know if there are copatibility issues with routers
<mudd`Hossam> if i am running multiple sites on apache2 should i set the ServerName directive in the httpd.conf? and if so what, localhost?
<vegombrei> burner: .. just got sound back .. strange .. but im glad its back
<burner> lars_bauer: You could mount it by hand or try places->computer and see if it's there
<rhydar> hello
<burner> vegombrei: sweet :)
<burner> vegombrei: i have an idea
<vegombrei> burner: i think its because i installed that app u told me
<burner> vegombrei: there's a bug in flash 9 where if you play a flash video, you can't get rhythmbox going again till you close your browser
<mauro> i have fixed a sound problem If somebody need help...
 * burner notes that it's not restricted to rhythmbox but any audio app until the browser is closed
<vegombrei> ooooh
<Gin> burner: ah yea, I frogot that bug still exist :D
<AaronH> lars_bauer, try "sudo lshw -C multimedia" to see if your sound card is recognized and has its drivers loaded
<burner> vegombrei: you could upgrade to flash 10 beta that came out in the last day or two :)
<rhydar> \/var/logs question: my toshiba SA60 with newly installed Ubuntu keeps automatically shutting down. Can anyone point me in the direction of the /var/log file to troubleshoot?
<kamashadi> hi
<Tronic> Is there some metapackage for autoconf, automake & friends?
<vegombrei> burner: how do i upgrade that ?? ive put all auto updates to update automatically .
<Tronic> build-essential does not contain those.
<burner> it's a hand operation on this one.  tom blogs about it very well.  it was on http://ubuntuweblogs.org recently
<fevets> have a problem with bluetooth keyboard and mouse .. any help ?
<Nave_> hi
<gumponthewe1> Whatever I just did caused my wirless icon to disapear and not let me back on the net
<burner> fevets: buy new batteries ;)
<Nave_> can someone help me do the compiz effects on ubuntu?
<burner> gumponthewe: upon restarting?
<gumponthewe1> burner; can i show you a screen shot
<rhydar> bump...
 * burner is ready for linkage or dcc sends
<fevets> hehe, not battery related .. have to remove and reinsert the bluetooth USB dongle for Ubuntu to recognise them, after that they work perfectly
<Gin> Nave_: be more specific
<illmorta1> can someone help me change my default menu icon? I in the conf editor and after making the changes and killing panel... the menu icon is still default.
<Jimmey> How can I change the resolution of a video using ffmpeg?
<Nave_> does anyone know how to add the widgets and  compiz effects does anyone have a link to a guide?
<burner> fevets: i have the same issue with a wifi usb adapter for windows
<Nave_> a guided installation?
<Nave_> like beryle/ compiz
<Nave_> similar
<gumponthewe1> burner: did i do it right?
<fevets> burner: ok bummer
<burner> Nave_: compiz is on by default... screenlets are easy to install  http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/08/google-gadgets-and-web-widgets-on-your-desktop-with-screenlets/
<Nave_> thanks bruner
<burner> gumponthewe: not sure, i didn't see anything, but it could be that pidgin's irc support on my side sucks... i don't usually use this app
<burner> gumponthewe: can you put it up somehwere quick?
<gumponthewe1> burner: k, where how?
<gumponthewe1> burner: pm me
<kwan> Hi, what is the default root password? (On the LiveC)
<kwan> LiveCD*
<burner> kwan: there isn't one
<_moro_bana_> hi
<burner> !sudo | kwan
<ubottu> kwan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<kane77> how can I run a command repeatedly on a command line?
<kwan> burner: i know that.  you are telling me there isn't any default root password (when LivdCD) is ran, when i type su, its for the password.  I simply typed enter, and authentication failed
<Metox> Good day. How can I format a HDD?
<burner> kwan: you can make a root password
<kwan> burner: it asks for*
<burner> the password is not blank
<burner> it simply doesn't exist
<nakedgoat> kwan: use sudo
<kwan> burner: i see. so how do i create one for the root, if i'm in the terminal
<burner> "sudo passwd" will set the root password so you can use "su" again, but that's lame, just use sudo for the application you want to run :)
<kwan> burner: okay thx
<burner> kane77: for loops are cool
<gumponthewe1> ﻿i lost sound and the wirelees driver or something that doesnt "enable" eth1? I have done tons of things and no success. when i try to ifup eth1 it tells me unrecognized or somethhing?  It happened when I tried updating to the 8 version. The wirless icon doesnt have any routers in the wireless connection list. have you heard anything like this or do you have a clue how nd what to fix?
<burner> kane77: http://www.netadmintools.com/art423.html for example
<Metox> The Drive is USB, and I try to get this NTFS sh*( off that disk. It's an external USB drive.
<kane77> burner, or alternatively are there any benchmarking programs (that benchmark programs)?
<burner> gumponthewe1: maybe the upgrade didn't finish?
<dpowerd> does anybody use gdesklets widgets? im trying to set up one for weather but i get an error retrieving any weather
<burner> dpowerd: screenlets are so much cooler than gdesklets.  check em out
<dpowerd> ok
<gumponthewe1> burner: how to do it again.... I dont think so, people on the forums are having the same problems, someone here told me to check my chipset which is broadcomm I think. Did all that and found NO HELP AT ALL
<rascal999> I'd like to install ubuntu server through PXE, can this be done?
<burner> gumponthewe1: did you try the ' system -> admin -> hardware drivers ' ?
<LSD|Ninja> Sure, I can't tell you how but I know one of the Universities here has a network port in their computing common room that lets you boot an install Ubuntu over th network
<broham1> i'm planning to dual boot windows with an existing ubuntu installation. is there some info i should write down before i do this. i know grub will be written over.
<burner> LSD|Ninja: pxe server :)
<mudd`Hossam> how come only gmail accounts car recieve mail from my posftix server? created using this guide (http://howtoforge.com/virtual-users-and-domains-with-postfix-ubuntu-7.10)
<gumponthewe1> burner: Can I go back to previous, eveything worked well, after upgrade the wireless was the first thing wrong we noticed, got on the forums and noone can tell anybody how or what to fix... What should I do?
<rascal999> how?
<rascal999> do I need to download ubuntu server ?
<rascal999> I've already configured dhcp and tftp
<burner> gumponthewe1: you can't go back, but forge on, you can make it work! :)  try the hardware drivers thing
<Jahooty> i have a new hp laptop with an atheros wireless card, ubuntu tells me that the atheros hardware abstraction layer is currently 'in use' however i cant get a madwifi driver installed or my wireless working, how do i do this?
<Gin> mudd`Hossam: since gmail can receive your mails, so can others. but hotmail blocks mof the mails
<gumponthewe1> burner: yea, you mean for my wirless, yea it was all fine, just not letting eth1 be enabled, it had a star saying disabled
<dpowerd> burner, will that work on kubuntu by itself? o.0
<dpowerd> i get an hour glass for a few seconds then nothing seems to happen
<mudd`Hossam> Gin: @san.rr.com doesnt recieve them, and @hotmail.com wont either
<LSD|Ninja> burner: I figured that was part of it what I meant was I couldn't explain how they set it up
<mudd`Hossam> Gin: my ip is not on spamhaus or anything, what can i do to alleviate this issue?
<Gin> mudd`Hossam: contact hotmail?
<burner> LSD|Ninja: me either, cds have always worked quicker than figuring out pxe for me ;)
<gumponthewe1> burner :can i go back to old setup untill those wireless bugs are fixed?.... It seems to only be laptops?
<mudd`Hossam> Gin: eeeeugh, should i have roundcube (imap client) use my ISP smtp server?
<burner> gumponthewe1: i bet it can work in hardy.  i bet those people just can't get it ;)  you can't go back without losing all your data
<fromport> Q: i cant find synaptic under SYSTEM->ADMINISTRATION (am using hardy). I can start it from a terminal. how to add it to the menu ?
<burner> mudd`Hossam: if your ISP works as a smarthost you can
<gumponthewe1> ok, then what next, the drivers are the same as the 7.0  install I am on now( I have to press 'esc" and chose another boot to have wirless internet)
<Jahooty> frojnd, the package manager?  i think adept is the package manager now
<mudd`Hossam> burner: ill look into it, thanks all
<Radit> anyone using virtualbox?
<unicum> is it a known problam that hardy's partitionmanager stalls if you try creating a swap file with a random key?
<burner> gumponthewe1: boot the latest kernel... pick hardware drivers, and enable it
<burner> gumponthewe1: you dno't have to use ndiswrapper do you?
<gumponthewe1> ohhh, how... I am not that trick at this yet.
<fromport> never ming my question: found it under "main menu"
<fromport> mind
<burner> the latest kernel should be booted by default.  i would really make sure you have all the latest updates too
<gumponthewe1> oh yea, when i use the new boot it wont let me open my hardware manager...what then?
<gumponthewe1> I just updated to 8.something, should I do anything else?
<burner> you can't open hardware manager?  wtf?  i think your update got interrupted somehow
<gumponthewe1> i used update manager
<burner> gumponthewe1: can you open synaptic and check for updates and install them
<gumponthewe1> after reboot it starts to open then i get an error message
 * nakedgoat sleeps
<vegombrei> does anyone know how to get boa to work .. is there a #boa for noob ?
<ifireball> burner, gumponthewe1 : I think the hardware manager was removed in hardy, I don't know what should be used instead though
<burner> it wasn't removed
<bazhang> vegombrei, what is boa
<gumponthewe1> burner: yes, it says there are none, ithink i have all repositories and all that
 * burner uses it to enable nvidia graphics
<vegombrei> bazhang: its a webserver ..
 * burner uses apache2
<vegombrei> bazhang: you remember you were helping me do a file sharing ? anyways someone told me boa is the best so i downloaded it but i cant get it to work coz i donno linux commands
<snewp> anyone has running oidentd ?
<burner> vegombrei: use apache :)
<gumponthewe1> should i install again?
<bazhang> vegombrei, never heard of it; what tutorial are you using
<kamashadi> what can someone use to read .rar archives
<Metox> There is no files on the drive: /dev/sda1             150G  117G   33G  79% /media/HomeBackup. I need to format it. How? Please assist.
<bazhang> kamashadi, unrar
<vegombrei> bazhang: i have apache .. but i donno how to make that work either
<burner> vegombrei: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<burner> vegombrei: if you have apache, just put files in /var/www and then browse to http://localhost
<bazhang> vegombrei, then best to a bit of reading; let me find you a link
<bazhang> !lamp | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bazhang> !unrar | kamashadi
<ubottu> kamashadi: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gumponthewe1> wow
<kamashadi> <bazhang>can i get that from add/remove applications
<bazhang> kamashadi, did you read the link
<vegombrei> bazhang: hey can i pvt msg ya i need you to see this msg i get in the termonal
<gumponthewe1> burner: do you have any other clues for me?
<bazhang> vegombrei, pastebin so all can see
<ajopaul> hi i hv nvidia card and hardy i set up dual monitor, hv a video on tv and workplace on laptop display
<ajopaul> funnily i dont know how to reclaim the other display ?
<burner> gumponthewe1: know the model of the broadcom?  run "lspci" and get the model... bcm4392 for example
<vegombrei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12676/
<aliosha> ok... ickky. I mounted /dev/sda3 to /home when i installed it, but i need it mounted to /home/alex. How do I do this??
<gumponthewe1>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<gumponthewe1> burner: is that the prob? i thin the other people on the board had that & others?
<Metox> Can any one please tell me how to format a HDD? I have no files on that drive:/dev/sda1             150G  117G   33G  79% /media/HomeBackup : So I need to format it to re-gain the free space? Please assist
<vegombrei> bazhang: did you see ?
<KenSentMe> I got a problem with wine in Hardy. I have to run wine in a virtual window because i have dual screen setup. But if wine is on my main screen i can't get to the menu's and stuff anymore, even if i alt-tab to another program. Is there a solution for this?
<tech0007> Metox: what filesystem do you want on that drive?
<Metox> NTFS cr*&P
<ajopaul> MetaBot, gparted ?
<sarthor> Hi, What patach to use for Ubuntu 8.04 gutsy, any.any-115 and 116 are not working, give me the link please if there is any latest patach.
<tech0007> !gparted | Metox
<ubottu> Metox: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Metox> I downloded it  - but I am too damn stupid to get it running...:-D
<burner> gumponthewe1: try ndiswrapper?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990
<tech0007> Metox: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogrs, then use mkntfs
<tech0007> Metox: ﻿ntfsprogs
<Metox> Hep
<bazhang> vegombrei, did you read the apache (lamp) link?
<Metox>  Installer crashed on me (GUI),
<bazhang> metox use gparted or gparted livecd or parted magic livecd
<vegombrei> bazhang: nope
<vegombrei> ubottu lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sarthor> Hi, What patach to use for Ubuntu 8.04 gutsy, any.any-115 and 116 are not working, give me the link please if there is any latest patach.
<Metox> Allright, I have him running now. Thanks. let's try to format that disk.
<burner> sarthor: pardon?
<ajopaul> how do i switch between dual monitors ?
<Wouter136321> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<kamashadi> <bazhang>thank i just installed now it's working
<eegiiz> hello
<eegiiz> need help
<eegiiz> anyone there?
<tech0007> !ask | eegiiz
<ubottu> eegiiz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> kamashadi, nice going :)
<DhaanIU> why my email server cannot send external mail example "hotmail" using qmail?
<gofa> http://www.epona.org/index.php?page=download
<bazhang> gofa what is that
<kamashadi> <bazhang> have u tried hardy yet?
<eegiiz> I was in middle of upgrade of my ubuntu 7 to 8
<bazhang> kamashadi, on it now :)
<eegiiz> but power went off and after restart my system I see some errors
<kamashadi> <bazhang>how is it , i want to upgrade my 7 .10, what can u advise
<bazhang> gofa is there a support question with that link?
<JontyO> Right guys
 * delcoyote hi
<JontyO> Gonna install Alternate CD see if that works
<JontyO> its just downloaded
<bazhang> kamashadi, best to run live cd first
<JontyO> Byee
<JontyO> wish me luck :D
<kdc1956> gl
<neeto> I am having trouble with firefox 3... it won't load
<eegiiz> so i need help to get my ubuntu 7 back
<eegiiz> Is there any way to do it?
<bazhang> eegiiz, you want to go from hardy to gutsy?
<dpowerd> i attempted to watch a youtube video and it seemingly broke my audio :O amarok reports now "AUdio output unavailable: the device is busy. xine parameters:
<bazhang> gofa, please dont post random links here
<dpowerd> anybody know how i can fix this witouh rebooting?
<eegiiz> I was upgrading gutsy to hardy but in middle power went off
<Wouter136321> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu last week. My main problem is that when I scroll up or down in Firefox or OpenOffice the whole system lags and stalls. Does anybody have any suggestion what could be the problem?
<eegiiz> and upgrade had been interrupted
<bazhang> eegiiz, please answer my question
<eegiiz> bazhang, I want to get gutsy back
<eegiiz> I was upgrading gutsy to hardy but in middle power went off
<KenSentMe> I got a problem with wine in Hardy. I have to run wine in a virtual window because i have dual screen setup. But if wine is on my main screen i can't get to the menu's and stuff anymore, even if i alt-tab to another program. Is there a solution for this?
<dpowerd> Wouter136321, have you installed video drivers?
<eegiiz> and upgrade had been interrupted
<bazhang> eegiiz, only way to is either fix that problem; or a fresh install of gutsy, depending on how far along the install process got
<Wouter136321> dpowered, yes, I'm running the restricted NVidia drivers
<ajopaul> i hv displays running at 0:0 and 0:1 my laptop is running on 0:1 how do i connect to 0:0
<kamashadi> <bazhang> when i connect my iphone while am in ubuntu it does not charge , any ideas?
<eegiiz> bazhang , means I have to install all those updates from beginning?
<r> hello what is the link to the ubuntu paste bin
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com r
<tech0007> !paste | r
<ubottu> r: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> kamashadi, you want to just charge it, or transfer stuff from/to it
<dpowerd> how can i restart my sound/audio
<r> its http://paste.ubuntu.com/12677/ plese read it
<eegiiz> bazhang , means I have to install all those updates from beginning?
<kamashadi> <bazhang> charge it and be able to tranfer stuff
<Wouter136321> ﻿dpowerd, yes, I'm running the restricted NVidia drivers
<dpowerd> Wouter136321, im not sure what the issue is
<bazhang> kamashadi, afaik, only itunes can do that-->otherwise you need to 'jailbreak' your iphone to transfer things to/from it
<Wouter136321> dpowerd, ok, thanks anyway ;) Do you have any suggestions where I could look?
<jessica> how can i restart my sound
<r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12677/ plese read its on shipment
<bazhang> eegiiz, what does lsb_release -a say in the terminal
<eegiiz> k Let me look
<r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12677/ anyone please see it
<eegiiz> bazhang, It`s hardy
<eegiiz> ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> eegiiz, try sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<eegiiz> K
<r> will anyone read it http://paste.ubuntu.com/12677/ please i have a deadline to meet
<bazhang> r give some info first
<r> its on shipment sir its a favour
<_moro_bana_> kamashadi:  check this out for something beyond the manuals http://www.apress.com/book/search?searchterm=iphone&act=search&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
<r> i want o no is it possible
<bazhang> r we need alot more info than that
<r> should i paste it here
<bazhang> r No.
<dpowerd> strange ktorrent somehow crashed my sound/audio
<r> please it only takes 5sec
<dpowerd> and restarting alsa-utils didnt work
<bazhang> r you need to describe your problem not paste something
<sectech> r, Posting a request for CD's for your organization might be better suited somewhere else.
<bazhang> r contact shipit
<r> i did no reply
<bazhang> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<r> its 7-days
<bazhang> see above r
<r> i knwo
<jscinoz> is it possible to set up software raid0 from the alternate install CD?
<bazhang> r that is the best there is; and offtopic here thanks
<sectech> r, your in the wrong channel for your request
<r> !beer | r
<bazhang> jscinoz, should be
<jscinoz> hmm
<bazhang> !raid | jscinoz
<ubottu> jscinoz: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jscinoz> testing out the alternate installer in vbox with 4 virtual 500GB disks... cant find where to set it up
<jscinoz> ok thanks
<kirkhelek> Somebody know how i can run Ragnarok Battle Offline on linux?
<bazhang> kirkhelek, native or windows version
<Crazed> hi
<Crazed> got problem getting nvidia driver to work :/
<Crazed> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/db13b4f5
<Crazed> if I install it test it .. its al good
<Crazed> then when I reboot
<bazhang> Crazed, what card
<Crazed> its messed up
<FloodBot2> Crazed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crazed> gf8400M G
<kirkhelek> bazhang, exists a native version?, i only have the windows version...
<bazhang> Crazed, check envyng-gtk
<bazhang> !appdb | kirkhelek check here
<ubottu> kirkhelek check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Crazed> that is for the drivers nvdia-glx right
<Crazed> I am talking about the nvidia.com drivers
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | Crazed
<ubottu> crazed: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Crazed> ...
<wols> Crazed: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<sarthor> Hi, What patach to use for Ubuntu 8.04 gutsy, any.any-115 and 116 are not working, give me the link please if there is any latest patach.
<Jezz> hi
<Crazed> that will install the drivers from apt-get
<wols> Crazed: you need a kernel-module for your running kernel there
<Crazed> dont want those!
<Jezz> Does Wubi works with Ubuntu Studio?
<bazhang> Jezz, sure
<Jezz> ok :)
<wols> Crazed: modprobe nvidia
<eegiiz> bazhang, is there any automatic way to fix errors>
<eegiiz> ?
<bazhang> eegiiz, what errors you getting please pastebin them at paste.ubuntu.com
<kirkhelek> ok thanks
<Crazed> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d51a4bf05
<peterlh> Is there some problem with sound in hardy? After googleing people post about problems with audiopulse? i usually have sound, but sometimes i dont. how to debug sound issues?
<wols> Crazed: you have the kernel source but not a compiled module
<Crazed> ... what exactly do you mean ?
<eegiiz> I`m getting an error says "something is missing from theme or sound" at start
<wols> either create the module with module-assistant (m-a install nvidia    IIRC) or install the module or compile it all manually
<thebiglife> hello, can anyone point me to a walkthrough about disabling display in ubuntu,
<eegiiz> and I don`t see any drives
<wols> thebiglife: disabling display?
<Crazed> wols I used that nvidia script
<bazhang> eegiiz, it says something?
<freeman> 有没有中国人
<Crazed> compiled and stuff ..
<bazhang> !cn | freeman
<Crazed> works if I start x then ..
<ubottu> freeman: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Crazed> but when I reboot its all messed up again
<wols> Crazed: it didn't. you can try with "modprobe nvidia"
<freeman> 都 是中国人听装B
<wols> put "nvidia" (without quotes) in /etc/modutils/
<eegiiz> yes It says that something or somefile is missing
<wols> put "nvidia" (without quotes) in /etc/modules
<thebiglife> wols: i only want to use it as a sort of server, i dont need any interface
<bazhang> freeman /join #ubuntu-cn thanks
<KenSentMe> What brands of wlan cards work out of the box in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> KenSentMe, intel
<wols> thebiglife: so your remove gdm, you can even unstinall it
<thebiglife> ok cool
<KenSentMe> bazhang, do they have seperate cards besides laptop chipsets?
<Crazed> in this file ? :/ nvidia-kernel-nkc
<Drune> pt
<bazhang> KenSentMe, should do, but hard to find
<wols> Crazed: no
<horux> saludos desd Venezuela
<wols> Crazed: modprobe nvidia    works?
<snowdoll> freeman: Go to #ubuntu-cn
<wols> ie. no message, and X loads?
<bazhang> !es | horux
<Crazed> well it doesnt give any output ..
<ubottu> horux: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<wols> Crazed: that's fine
<horux> Hooola Saludos desde Venezuela
<wols> Crazed: so now enter "nvidia" without quotes into /etc/modules
<wols> man modules    if you need more info
<bazhang> horux, /join #ubuntu-es
<Crazed> ok done that :)
<horux> join #ubuntu-es
<horux> join /#ubuntu-es
<Crazed> now it should be working ?
<wols> now it's done: when you next reboot no such message anymore
<bazhang> horux /j #ubuntu-es
<Chousuke> horux: put the / before the join
<Crazed> lets try :)
<wols> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    will start your X (hopefully)
<horux> join/ #ubuntu-es
<Chousuke> no, before...
<Crazed> using kde :)
<wols>  /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<wols> Crazed: tho, using nvidia.com drivers is bad. but your choice if you want to break the package management
<Crazed> why is it bad ?
<livingdaylight> is there a functional difference installing buntu in xp with wubi or separately?
<bazhang> livingdaylight, speed
<livingdaylight> bazhang, installing with wubi is quicker?
<bazhang> livingdaylight, ubuntu runs slower under wubi
<wols> Crazed: cause you intall stuff outside your package management
<livingdaylight> bazhang, but functionally is the same, so i could access external ext3 hard drive
<Wouter136321> when I scroll up or down in Firefox 3 Beta 5 in gMail my whole pc starts to stall. Does anyone else have this problem? When I enable the basic HTML version of gmail there's no problems.
<wols> whenever you update your kernel it will break, X updates can break it, so can libGL updates
<bazhang> he left
<wols> livingdaylight: yes you can
<bazhang> he left too :)
<markf> Wouter136321: I don't have this problem
 * wols needs to type faster
<kamashadi> the latest opera has  64 bit support?
<bazhang> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Wouter136321> markf, any idea what could be the issue? it scrolls horribly slow and it even makes my music stutter
<wols> Wouter136321: javascript
<kamashadi> <ubottu> i looked up there but thr 64 bit is not there
<bazhang> !bot | kamashadi
<ubottu> kamashadi: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<markf> Wouter136321: Do you have an ATI video card?
<KenSentMe> I got a problem with wine in Hardy. I have to run wine in a virtual window because i have dual screen setup. But if wine is on my main screen i can't get to the menu's and stuff anymore, even if i alt-tab to another program. Is there a solution for this?
<markf> Wouter136321: The solution might be that you have to turn the desktop effects off.
<bazhang> Wouter136321, does sound like javascript
<ArthurArchnix> Wouter136321: You on intel graphics card?
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> Failed
<Wouter136321> markf, no it's NVidia
<Zoup> Hey :) how can i disable IDE supporti in boot parameters ?
<Wouter136321> markf, I'll try turning them off completely, I now only have them on medium
<markf> Wouter136321: okay, let's see if that improves it...
<ronino> how can I find out what package a given file belongs to?
<tech0007> ronino: dpkg -S <path to file>
<ronino> tech0007: thx
<Wouter136321> markf, it improves a bit, but it still stalls and hangs...
<markf> Wouter136321: do you have some add-ons installed in the FF 3b5?
<Wouter136321> markf, yeah. I've disabled all of them and it didn't solve anything
<Rockers2> Hi..i wana install new version of ubuntu on my pc 8.04..and i have seen that its now have the support to install inside windows...so i wanna know if i install it using this method will it works fine ? and will it ask to to where i should install it. bcoz i have got 2 HDDs. 1 is Sata And other Is Old IDE HDD.And i want to install on IDE HDD..
<markf> Wouter136321: this is strange... only with gmail, right?
<Wouter136321> markf, other websites are fine, so far.
<wols> Rockers2: if it installs inside windows it will install on your windows partition making a big file there
<wols> if you want to install it on the iDE hdd you will have to install ubuntu normally
<Rockers2> hMmm..ok
<markf> Wouter136321: have you tried to search in google if more people have the same issue with FF 3b5 and gmail?
<GG3> I am not used to ubuntu/linux .. i dragged my mouse and screen moved left along with all the programs
<GG3> how do I get it back? I can see all the running program in Alt+tab
<Wouter136321> markf, no, let me do that first. Thanks bro for the help :)
<alinuxfan> GG3, i think you sent the program to the other virtual desktop
<markf> Wouter136321: you're welcome. see u later
<alinuxfan> hit cntl+alt+left arrow
<GG3> yes that works
<markf> Wouter136321: oh, I have another suggestion...
<GG3> how many virtual virtual desktop are there
<Wouter136321> markf, tell me
<joot> Wouter136321, I was getting a prob with firefox fading then hanging I fixed by turning off descktop effects
<alinuxfan> GG3, in the bottom right of your default gnome desktop there are a couple boxes
<alinuxfan> by default there are 2
<Wouter136321> joot, I just turned it off, but it doesn't fix the problem really
<alinuxfan> you can right click and change preferences and add more rows
<JontyO> hi
<alinuxfan> the default a couple years ago on most distros that I used was 4, so I got used to 4
<joot> Wouter136321, OK
<JontyO> I have the /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit on 8.04 and tried the alternate cd but still no luck
<JontyO> and ideas anyone?
<JontyO> burner u ere?
<markf> Wouter136321: There is a bug that makes the CPU work very high... maybe you can search also for this, there is a workaround for this.
<JontyO> can anyone helpme?
<tech0007> !ask | JontyO
<ubottu> JontyO: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JontyO> I have the /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit on 8.04 and tried the alternate cd but still no luck
<twinkie_addict> ﻿ i am haveing trouble comiling apps , i get a gcc error saying gcc compiler cant creat executables
<twinkie_addict> in 8.04
<JontyO> Noooo
<JontyO> dont go burner :(
<JontyO> No-one gonna help me?
<nlindblad> Would it be stupid to put /home on an external drive
<nlindblad> ?
<tech0007> JontyO: what are you tryin to do?
<JontyO> I have the /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit on 8.04 and tried the alternate cd but still no luck
<JontyO> ^^ read there
<ArthurArchnix> Wouter136321: Do you have an intel graphics card and are you running hardy?
<twinkie_addict> is the c compiler broken in hardy?
<fevets> im having problems with my netgear wireless connection not auto connecting at login/startup
<bazhang> twinkie_addict, nay
<generic> any one works on cups
<generic> ?
<JontyO> tech0007 any ideas/
<mcphail> twinkie_addict: have you installed build-essential?
<twinkie_addict> ./configure gives c compiler cant create executebles
<Wouter136321> markf, my CPU runs at around 14% when I'm doing nothing, but the moment I switch to Firefox and start scrolling it goes to nearly a 100
<tech0007> JontyO: are installing or upgrading?
<vemon> Wouter136321, lot's of pages with flash open?
<twinkie_addict> no figured it would already be installed ill do that now thanks
<Wouter136321> ArthurArchnix, I've got an NVidia card with Hardy
<Wouter136321> vemon: nah, just gmail
<mcphail> twinkie_addict: don't think ubuntu has ever installed it as default
<markf> Wouter136321: I will look for the link with the workaround with high CPU usage...
<Wouter136321> markf, thanks!
<markf> Wouter136321: here is one bug report... that are probably more bc I saw a work arround... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/227185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227185 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3 beta 5 on ubuntu 8.04 loads the cPU for 100% for random length of time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<amorphous_> hi
<bitkidoku> hi there
<amorphous_> could anyone tell me the permissions that should be on my printer?
<kajo> Yo. Trying to do a minimal install of 7.10 from the minimal disk. Completed install and restarted, followed most of the instructions here: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal ||| under barebones- except I don't want a graphical login, and I chose fluxbox instead of IceWM. But I'm still a relative noob- I used startx, and I got sent to fluxbox, but my rightclick doesn't work, so I can't open a terminal. What's more, ctr + alt + f2 thr
<kajo> ough f6 don't bring up anything more than a black screen.... help? (sorry for this being really long...)
<markf> Wouter136321: this is the one I mean: https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/215728
<amorphous_> ie) /dev/lp0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in xulrunner-1.9 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [High,Fix released]
<bazhang> kajo, there should be file like flux.conf that you can edit
<Wouter136321> markf, thanks, I'll take a look to find the workaround
<kajo> bazhang, you still online? :D I don't know how to access any files because of afforementioned dillemna, though.
<kajo> bazhang, if it helps, my mouse seems to have two shadows.... o.O in fluxbox, I mean.
<generic> helo
<chalcedony> hi generic
<generic> hi
<Wouter136321> I also found a bug report that said switching from compiz to metacity should fix the problem. I don't even know which one I'm running... What do you guys think?
<Wouter136321> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/204308
<bitkidoku> when I do "sudo ls -al" in a directory there are some files that has question marks(????) as owner, mod, size etc. I think this is not normal, because whenever I try to remove those files I get "No such file or directory"
<bitkidoku> how do I remove those files?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204308 in ubuntu "html rendering speed WAY decreased. conflict opera / firefox vs compiz" [Undecided,New]
<generic> hey i am trying to restrict my users from printing through cups
<kajo> bazhang, or ANYONE, why aren't my TTY's working?
<generic> i did <Location />
<generic> Order Deny,Allow
<generic>  
<generic> Deny from all
<generic> Allow from 10.1.1.141</Location>
<FloodBot2> generic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<generic> is this ok
<remoteCTRL> does anyone happen to know what switch to use rar with to create r01...r45...*.rar with partial filesize of 15mb? i can't find anything alike in the man pages...
<markf> Wouter136321: yes, there is a work arround. I performed the work arround.
<bazhang> http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/fluxbox.htm kajo this is for debian but should be true for ubuntu also; there are several threads on ubuntuforums as well
<generic> chalcedony
<markf> Wouter136321: have you found the workaround?
<remoteCTRL> ah it is called volumes that is why i diondt find it  rat -v15M
<remoteCTRL> rar even
<kajo> bazhang, while I still want to know why my tty's aren't working (that link didn't seem to answer that question), I am curious- is it possible to start a session with a window manager without using a display manager (as all display managers seem to have gui logins?)
<amorphous_> I'm having issues with a printer (hp1020) - worked fine before... stopped working (am Gutsy atm), /var/log/messages says " Juno kernel: [37018.986602] usb 6-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 27", with the addres incrementing per line, and every 4th line is "May 17 10:55:37 Juno HP_LaserJet_1020?serial=JL2XQSY: INFO: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds... " --- does anyone know what thi
<amorphous_> s could relate to? I've installed according to openprinting rules using foo2zjs, hotplug is installed etc... those are the only things i can find (google) that relates to this printer. am at a loss :(
<bazhang> kajo, have not read the fluxbox documentation enough myself (linked on that page) to answer that
<kajo> bazhang, so my second question is fluxbox dependent, not just a general linux question?
<generic> helo
<bazhang> kajo seems like you would enjoy screen :)
<bazhang> !info screen | kajo
<ubottu> kajo: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 576 kB, installed size 980 kB
<JontyOO> back
<JontyOO> tech0007 im installing
<kajo> ubottu, you're the best!
<ubottu> kajo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> :)
<kajo> Aww, shucks, ubottu, we all know you're the mos intelligent in the room.
<Wouter136321> markf, nope, can't seem to find it...
<JontyOO> ubottu, ya wierdo :P
<ubottu> Factoid ya wierdo :p not found
<JontyOO> ubottu is funny
<ubottu> Factoid is funny not found
<JontyOO> ubottu rocks
<ubottu> Factoid rocks not found
<bazhang> !fishing | JontyOO
<ubottu> JontyOO: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<JontyOO> tech0007
<tech0007> JontyOO: try adding all_generic_ide to the kernel
<JontyOO> how do I do that
<markf> Wouter136321: I can help you... then you have to follow to step. are you ready?
<Wouter136321> markf, yes
<JontyOO> tech pm me
<JontyOO> so i get all info
<markf> Wouter136321: In FF 3b5 go to: Edit - Preferences
<Wouter136321> markf, yep
<twinkie_addict> i love deps lol not
<vegombrei> bazhang: hi, how do i set a root password my mysql ??
<JontyOO> oh god pm's are blocked
<JontyOO> tech0007
<markf> Wouter136321: go to Security
<bazhang> !register | JontyOO
<ubottu> JontyOO: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Wouter136321> markf, ok
<amorphous_> also /var/log/errors_log has nothing in it. re ^
<otwr> when does ff work with kde
<markf> Wouter136321: deselect the 2 options "Tel me if the site... blabla"
<JontyOO> tech0007 can u help me add that to the kernel?
<Wouter136321> markf, ok
<markf> Wouter136321: close and close FF3b5
<tech0007> JontyOO: boot to the cd, then F6 to add kernel parameter
<JontyOO> thanks
<markf> Wouter136321: close all the firefox screen quite firefox :)
<markf> Wouter136321: then go to Places
<JontyOO> brb guys
<Wouter136321> markf, done (had to save some bookmarks)
<markf> Wouter136321: then go to Places
<markf> Wouter136321: then go to Places - Home folder
<Wouter136321> markf, my own home folder, or /home?
<Wouter136321> markf, nvm... it's the same ;)
<markf> Wouter136321: own home folder - then go to View - Show all hidden files
<Wouter136321> markf, done
<markf> Wouter136321: own home folder - then go to View - Show  hidden files  (sorry, I was not reading )
<fevets> after logon my wireless does not autoconnect, however if i do a 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' it picks up ok .. anyone have any ideas how i can make it auto-connect without my interaction ?
<markf> Wouter136321: cool... then go to the folder .mozilla
<Wouter136321> markf, yep (went to firefox folder directly)
<twinkie_addict> oh if the main help is irc why did i have to add my self to the irc group before i could set up a irc client ?
<cancer> i was wondering how to teach the bot from xchat???
<bazhang> cancer /msg the bot
<markf> Wouter136321: cool... go to bladibladibla.default
<Wouter136321> markf, check
<markf> Wouter136321: cool... do you see a file urlclassifier blabla?
<Wouter136321> markf, yep
<Wouter136321> markf, one txt and one sqlite
<Wouter136321> extention
<markf> Wouter136321: cool... let me search which file we need to delete. pls hold on, ok
<Wouter136321> markf, the txt is urlclassifierkey
<markf> Wouter136321: ill be back in a few minutes
<Wouter136321> markf, cool
<markf> Wouter136321: :) we are almost there anyways...
<fevets> on windows I can VPN into my work and then remote desktop to my work PC, can i do the same from ubuntu ?
<alastair_> Networkmanager keeps connecting to some berk's unsecured wireless network instead of our own. Can I tell it which one to connect to?
<bazhang> alastair_, shut off roaming
<alastair_> It's a distributed network. It has to roam between nodes.
<markf> Wouter136321: delete urlclassifier3.sqlite
<bazhang> alastair_, set the essid
<markf> Wouter136321: if this one is there also, delete urlclassifier3.sqlite-journal as well.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 alastair_ here
<Wouter136321> markf, done, the journal is not there
<andrewbuntu_> When I upgrade my system, I can no longer connect to the internet wirelessly...And my ethernet connection will not ever work. Anyone have a solution for that?
<bazhang> andrewbuntu_, what chipsets; from what to what upgrade
<markf> Wouter136321: ok, cool... open Firefox again... you will see that the file size of  urlclassifier3.sqlite will stay 32k ;)
<frodon> hello, does any of you know if partimage is on the hardy liveCD ?
<Wouter136321> markf, it was 32MB man!
<markf> Wouter136321: yeah, that
<[1]IMD> andrewbuntu, you'll probably need to check out ndiswrapper
<andrewbuntu_> My wireless card works now...This is a fresh install...if I upgrade, it no longer works...
<markf> Wouter136321: yeah, that's causing slowness... and is the bug which was reported
<DNA24> how to install rpm package on ubuntu ?
<bazhang> DNA24, best to check in repos first
<Wouter136321> markf, the scrolling problem stays tho... :(
<DNA24> thanks
<JontyO> tech0007
<markf> Wouter136321: umm... so, it's not related?
<JontyO> still wont work
<dario> After upgrading my system every time I try to apply fullscreen with totem or VLC my computers stops working. what can I do?
<Wouter136321> markf, apparently it's a different problem
<markf> Wouter136321: have you updated your Ubuntu?
<dario> yes
<bazhang> Wouter136321, javascript problem
<JontyO> any ideas tech0007
<markf> Wouter136321: yes, appearantly...
<Wouter136321> markf, yeah, Ubuntu is completely updated
<markf> Wouter136321: yes, I've read about a javascript problem as well...
<Wouter136321> bazhang, markf, what can I do?
<andrewbuntu_> How do I install the driver on ndiswrapper? I read through several forum pages, and couldn't find my driver...
<markf> Wouter136321: I don't know which java you have installed...
<eridam> hi, I want to upgrade my feisty to hardy, but I can only with aptitude dist-upgrade command. As always, I have changed the /etc/apt/sources.list, but this time aptitude update cannot find the repo files. Any ideas ?
<Wouter136321> markf, both 5 and 6
<bazhang> andrewbuntu_, what chipsets
<JontyO> tech0007 u ere?
<peterlh> can anyone help with soundproblems? Getting no sound from intel hda card, with newest kernel, did before. seems to be an issues, nut nothing solves it
<bazhang> eridam, cannot do it that way-->need to first go to gutsy then hardy
<JontyO> g2g bye
<markf> Wouter136321: let me check mine bc i have no problem with gmail and ff3b5 appart for the known bug (we've done the workaround)
<JontyO> i'll try later
<eridam> bazhang: oops, I'm already in gutsy, I made a typo
<tech0007> did u try it?
<JontyO> yes
<JontyO> no luck
<JontyO> all_generic_ide wasnt it
<[1]IMD> you mean hardy?
<frodon> no one knows  know if partimage is on the hardy liveCD ?
<Wouter136321> markf, thanks! Can I check the security boxes again, or will that reintroduce the problem?
<JontyO> all help @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4975169#post4975169 please
<bazhang> eridam, big typo :)
<markf> Wouter136321: it will indeed make the file grow larger again...
<dannyr_> Please excuse me - I have just successfully installed wubi on an  old notebook with compiz - it is great - thanks for all the support here and on forums
<bazhang> !yay | dannyr_
<ubottu> dannyr_: Glad you made it! :-)
<Wouter136321> markf, ok, I'll leave them unchecked
<kajo> bazhang, I'm typing up a forum post that's fairly in depth... but I still don't understand how/why my tty's aren't working. Is that also fluxbox related? I thought tty's went a level deeper than the window managers...
<Wouter136321> does anyone know what desktop manager is installed by default: compiz or metacity?
<dannyr_> hi - metacity was on mine
<luca> buongiorno a tutti
<dannyr_> I had to install compizconfig etc using add/remove then play around with the desktop
<bazhang> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
 * chalcedony smiles
<ninina> Hello all
<krammer_> this is weird just installed 8.04 and I am connected to the internet but my wirless lcd isnt lite like always anybody having problem with the new os?
<mjnbrn> dear god thats alot of people
<bazhang> krammer_, 3945?
<krammer_> my card yes
<markf> Wouter136321: After checking... I have online the sun-java6-plugin installed which automatically installed when I installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<markf> Wouter136321: I mean, I have only... sorry...
<chalcedony> someone told me to type control+akt+f(1-9) .. he also said that control+alt+f2 would get me back to the gui .. but it's not.. what to do??
<markf> Wouter136321: I mean, I have only... so, not both... 5 and 6
<bazhang> krammer_, you can enable backports to get that working if it is of concern to you
<Wouter136321> markf, could that cause problems for me you think, having both?
<krammer_> can you direct me?
<bazhang> chalcedony, f7 for gui
<jaffarkelshac> i am having a peculiar annoying issue, i plug my wireless card (usb) it disconnects, connects and keeps doing that for a while and then never connects again, i have t remove it and plug it in again (dwl-g122)
<markf> chalcedony: Ctrl + Alt + F7 brings you back to the GUI
<bazhang> krammer_, to enable the backports?
<krammer_> yes
<kling0n> i need a backup solution that can put a filesystem (uncompressed) on multiple discs (spanning backup) does anyone have any good suggestions for a solution ?
<bazhang> krammer_, do it in synaptic package manager then refresh
<krammer_> ok
<markf> Wouter136321: yes, that might be the cause... I have only the 6.06 version and not also the 5. gmail is ok with me when scrolling with Desktop effect on full.
<chalcedony> markf control+alt+f7 gives me a flashing prompt in the top left corner, nothing else.
<kajo> Can anyone help me understand why my tty's aren't working?  Further: I am curious- is it possible to start a session with a window manager without using a display manager (as all display managers seem to have gui logins?)
<Frost> Hello.
<Wouter136321> markf, I'll uninstall java5 and see what happens
<markf> chalcedony: try to do Ctrl + Alt + F1 first
<kajo> display manager = gdm, wdm, xdm, etc...
<krammer_> anybody using the new os? if so any problems yet?
<kajo> wdinow manager, in this case, = fluxbox
<steph_> hello
<kling0n> argh... more bloody dbus errors
<markf> Wouter136321: the sun-java5-plugin right?
<kling0n> hardy is next to unusable
<Frost> I've just ran the update manager and I can see that there's an update which appears as grayed out, and I cannot select it. Is this normal? I'm using ubuntu's 64bit version, is that makes a difference.
<chalcedony> hi kling0n
<steph_> I'm sorry if I'm on the wrong channel, but I need some help with the wget command
<krammer_> i just upgrade from feisty
<kling0n> sorry for broding... but 1/3 of my application launches goes bad due to dbus errors
<kling0n> chalcedony: hi :)
<steph_> how can I get a web folder using wget ?
<gordonjcp> steph_: wget -r
<kling0n> steph_: wget -r -l1
<chalcedony> krammer_ i'm trying to upgrade from feisty to hardy, it stopped at gutsy
<gordonjcp> steph_: might be better to take further questions about it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<steph_> I want to retrieve the www.website/folder/subfolder*
<steph_> I tried -R
<krammer_> ill brb
<jaffarkelshac> i am having a peculiar annoying issue, i plug my wireless card (usb) it disconnects, connects and keeps doing that for a while and then never connects again, i have t remove it and plug it in again (dwl-g122)
<kling0n> steph_: wget -r -np  www.website/folder/
<steph_> thanks gordonjcp kling0n
<mjnbrn> would i be better off running a Hardy Server or a Gutsy Server ?
<Wouter136321> markf, now uninstalling java5 basically, should I only uninstall the plugin?
<gordonjcp> mjnbrn: hardy is an LTS distribution
<gordonjcp> mjnbrn: so it'll be supported for at least three years
<markf> Wouter136321: both would make sense... I don't have both
<Wouter136321> markf, ok, done
<Wouter136321> let's see
<bazhang> five years for server
<mjnbrn> gordonjcp: thank you :)
<gordonjcp> bazhang: oh, is it?
<bazhang> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<gordonjcp> mjnbrn: it's also generally newer to begin with, which is good ;-)
<markf> Wouter136321: try to close ff first ;)
<mcphail> mjnbrn: dapper is still a good call for servers
<steph_> kling0n, worked perfectly thank you
<kling0n> youre welcome
<Wouter136321> markf, yeah I closed it and restarted it, problem stays...
<ninina> Is anyone else intimidated by the shear number of programs you can install?
<mcphail> ninina: no. just install them all :)
<markf> Wouter136321: then we need to search if more people have the same problem... :(
<ninina> so much clutter
<Agony> Can someone tell me where the best place to ask for ALSA support would be?
<bazhang> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic ninina
<mjnbrn> mcphail: I tried installing all the games in the repos once and it broke.
<kling0n> ninina: use the "add application"
<bazhang> #alsa
<Agony> Fair enough.
<kling0n> ninina: from the menu... its nicely categorized and has ratings
<puccio> hello,upgrading to Ubuntu 8.04 (kernel 2.6.24-17) my wifi card does not work anymore, while instead before the updgrade with 2.6.4.22-14 it works. So now I have to boot with the old kernel to make it work...
<kling0n> puccio: what card and which driver?
<chalcedony> i seem to have lost my gui .. kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot
<Wobbo> Can anyone help me, i got my new computer, it has 2 nvidia 9800gtx, i installed nv beta drivers since default nv drivers don't support this card yet, now i want to setup sli but i can't find any documentation on it
<aliosha> hi, I trashed my fstab. I'm using livecd and don't want to wipe my installation...
<kajo> Does anyone have a foggy idea of why my tty's would just turn up black screens instead of prompts?
<Wouter136321> markf, actually I have to go now. I'll try to find a solution later. I just saw that the Firefox 3 RC1 is out, so maybe that solves some probs
<bazhang> puccio, the -16 is standard
<digitalspaghetti> Anyone in the UK watching BBC News 24 just now :)  Ubuntu on Click
<kling0n> Wobbo: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8174/README/32bit_html/index.html
<puccio> kling0n, I'm on an intel laptop, the card uses the driver ipw3945 is it possible?
<bazhang> !ot | digitalspaghetti
<ubottu> digitalspaghetti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<markf> Wouter136321: how about in FF2? you can install this as well...
<kahrytan> ninina,  The reason there is allot of programs because there is no single !best application for any single user. It's best to go over each program and find one that fits you. If you need help with it, message me.
<puccio> bazhang, -16 is standar but which kernel numer exactly ?
<Wouter136321> markf, is it possible to run them together on one system?
<bazhang> puccio, you using proposed?
<mcphail> kajo: is compiz and/or xgl running? I know someone who had to disable them to get a tty
<kling0n> puccio: this might be for you: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/using-ipw3945-instead-iwl3945-in-hardy.html
<aliosha> can anyone tell me what my fstab should look like? and what the correct permissions for /home &c are?
<perlmonkey> greetings from monkey island
<Aleksander-pl> Hello. I am trying to connect my Samsung YP-K3 to my Ubuntu Linux and copy files there with AmaroK. I have installed libmtp7, but AmaroK doesn't detect it automatically. When I run dcop kded mediamanager fullList it gives me some errors, such as DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server! - what can I do?
<kajo> mcphail, I have *nothing* running. I am in fluxbox, trying to install my system. I used startx (purposely have no display manager), and now fluxbox's right click menu is not working, so I can't get to terminal. No problem, except that my tty's won't work either.
<puccio> bazhang, I installed all the linux image packages which are available on the repository at the moment (apparently 2 or 3) and I experimented booting with them. WIth the latest one, I have problems
<markf> Wouter136321: I read that someone disabled the Ubuntu Firefox Modifications addon and scrolling was ok...
<puccio> kling0n, thanks I'll give a look, but it's weird before it was all working fine
<bazhang> puccio, which is why they are in proposed :)
<soundray> aliosha: it might be easier if you describe the problem you're trying to solve
<kahrytan> Aleksander-pl,  isn't there a MSC mode on that player as well?
<kajo> mcphail, so no- I have neither of those running. Though, if you asked me to check, I wouldn't know how, as I can't open terminal to run top or pstree. :\
<Aleksander-pl> kahrytan, how to check it?
<Wouter136321> markf, I tried that, but didn't work
<markf> Wouter136321: here is the bug report: you can read it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/217580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217580 in xulrunner-1.9 "Slow performance with Gmail" [Medium,Fix committed]
<kling0n> puccio: i think the driver was dropped in the new release
<kahrytan> Aleksander-pl,  Read the players manual. Ifthere is, use that instead. Drag and Drop is easier.
<kling0n> puccio: you might try adding the backprts repository
<mcphail> kajo: try creating a file called /home/kajo/.config/xserver-xgl/disable and restart x
<puccio> bazhang, kling0n so basically you say I should backport to the old driver?
<kling0n> puccio: might be the easiest...
<markf> Wouter136321: workaround is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4412617
<kling0n> puccio: or you could try troubleshooting on the new one "my card doesn't work" is not a lot of description to try and problem solve from :)
<kikik> hi
<markf> Wouter136321: just read the bug report more... i will read it now as well ;)
<puccio> kling0n, i know i know but the only output i get is that with the latest kernel my card really just do nothing, in dmesg i don't have any significant output
<aliosha> soundray: ok. my linux doesn't log in (boots ok) and it says because permissions on $home are screwed (paraphrased)
<Chrysalis> is there an install cd which includes all 3 ubuntu desktops?
<kling0n> puccio: so no driver gets loaded?
<puccio> kling0n, I can't even switch it on/off (no led actived)
<markf> Wouter136321: which theme are you using?
<kling0n> puccio: could you pastebin output from lspci ?
<bazhang> Chrysalis, not one supported here
<perlmonkey> hi
<markf> Wouter136321: I'm using the blue clearlooks theme...
<Frost> I've just ran the update manager and I can see that there's an update which appears as grayed out, and I cannot select it. Is this normal? I'm using ubuntu's 64bit version, iכ that makes a difference.
<puccio> now I booted frmo the working kernel. Is it out to paste lspci from here?
<aliosha> soundray: it gets more fun. /home is a different partition, and the way i managed to screw the permissions was to try and mount it at /home/alex
<fla10> hello. I cant connect to MSN in Pidgin, however e.g. IRC works.. I get the error message; "Unable to connect"..
<markf> Wouter136321: You can go to: Preference - Appearance
<kling0n> !pastebin | puccio
<Frost> if even
<ubottu> puccio: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Chrysalis> bazhang: how about a plain one with no DE
<zim> hi all
<Chrysalis> bazhang: so i can install whichever de i want after that
<zim> just a quick question re. ftp
<puccio> kling0n, ok. yes I'm doing it
<markf> Wouter136321: You can go to: Preference - Appearance - Clearlooks
<perlmonkey> every time i boot my laptop i have to manually load ifdown and ifup to get my wifi connection going, i was wondering if there is a way to do this automatically? i need it done just before login, since my /home is mounted on nfs
<Wouter136321> markf, on my way
<zim> how can I download a directory with ftp
<bazhang> !minimal | Chrysalis
<ubottu> Chrysalis: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<markf> Wouter136321: ok
<soundray> aliosha: so your data ended up in /home/alex/alex ?
<markf> Wouter136321: ok
<kajo> How do I create this file without having a terminal or gui to start programs from? ctr + alt +dlt doesn't even work, though I can move my mouse and righ click on the taskbar. Should I just hard restart and go from there?
<chalcedony> fla10 msn updates at random times and doesn't keep up with linux very well, wait and it might work again in awhile
<markf> Wouter136321: that's the theme I'm using...
<kajo> @ mcphail
<puccio> kling0n, http://pastebin.com/m4338f229  <-- is it what you meant?
<zim> would normaly use scp but can only ftpto this server
<Wouter136321> markf, I just have the Firefox default theme
<mcphail> kajo: you must have a terminal before you type "startx" :)
<fla10> chalcedony: thank you very much
<Chrysalis> bazhang: do those have gparted?
<aliosha> soundray: yes: well, I ended up with 2 copies of data, because there was already a full set in sda2
<Wouter136321> markf, also, I can't find appearance in the preferences of FF
<zim> any one here any good with ftp? commandline
<kajo> mcphail - I used a terminal to type startx, the terminal that started when I booted; I don't have gdm or other display mgr. After typing startx, I lost access.
<bazhang> Chrysalis, it is a 9mb installer; only what you want gets installed, including gnome or kde
<Wouter136321> markf, if I go to the Add-ons and look at themes I only see the Firefox default theme
<perlmonkey> hi
<kling0n> puccio: does the driver load ?
<soundray> aliosha: I don't think that's what happened. Rather, your sda2 partition was mounted twice -- once on /media/sda2 and once on /home/alex -- correct?
<perlmonkey> every time i boot my laptop i have to manually load ifdown and ifup to get my wifi connection going, i was wondering if there is a way to do this automatically? i need it done just before login, since my /home is mounted on nfs
<bazhang> !hi | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aliosha> it wasn't on /media/sda2 at all
<perlmonkey> bazhang hi
<markf> Wouter136321: It's the Ubuntu them... you have to go to System - blabla...
<puccio> kling0n, as I was saying, I am now on the working kernel, otherwise I wouldn't be connected to Internet :)
<bazhang> perlmonkey, you have support question or just wish to chat?
<kajo> concerning Chrysalis, isn't there a DVD that has all the 'buntu's on it?
<mcphail> kajo: try pressing "Alt-SysRq-R" then "Ctrl-Alt-Backspace"
<puccio> kling0n, if you are still here I can lspci from the non-working kernel, copy it locally, and then reconnect and paste it
<perlmonkey> bazhang I have a support question
<perlmonkey> every time i boot my laptop i have to manually load ifdown and ifup to get my wifi connection going, i was wondering if there is a way to do this automatically? i need it done just before login, since my /home is mounted on nfs
<soundray> aliosha: is alex the only user you created on the system?
<kling0n> puccio: oh... ok but when you boot into the new kernel,. does the driver load? does the card show up in network-manager?
<bazhang> !ask | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aliosha> soundray: yes
<perlmonkey> every time i boot my laptop i have to manually load ifdown and ifup to get my wifi connection going, i was wondering if there is a way to do this automatically? i need it done just before login, since my /home is mounted on nfs
<kling0n> puccio: lspci should not be different between kernels
<kajo> mcphail, I typed them in the wrong order. :\ now I just have a black screen. xD
<Chrysalis> kajo: yea i think there is, though i dont have a dvd drive ;p
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 perlmonkey see here
<perlmonkey> phoenix_ bonjour
<rogue_trader> how can I check that the hardware of a laptop i am planning to buy is supported by linux?
<puccio> kling0n, yes it shows up as far as i remember. In fact the network-manager shows it to me but when I try to "browse" for wifi nets, it simply finds nothing
<perlmonkey> bazhang: many thanks!
<bazhang> kajo, one that is not supported here yes
<soundray> aliosha: can you boot the system from a live CD?
<kahrytan> perlmonkey, You use sudo with ifup?
<aliosha> soundray: that's where I'm talking from
<perlmonkey> yes
<TheJudasPriest> just had to do a clean install of heron ):
<mcphail> kajo: to be safe, type "Ctrl-Alt-R-E-I-S-U-B" to reboot safely then...
<soundray> aliosha: excellent. Have you mounted your root partition yet?
<soundray> mcphail: you forgot the PrintScreen
<Bits> computer can't seem to identify SD cards... any recommendations?
<aliosha> soundray: yes
<mcphail> kajo: sorry Alt-SysRQ-REISUB !
<legend2440> rogue_trader: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<kajo> mcphail, too late, I tried ctr + alt +dlt, and now it has restarted. At least that works now.
<TheJudasPriest> didnt know you couldnt upgrade form the LiveCD and just went ahead and dl'ed it
<CorpseFeeder> can anyone tell me what Grub error 17 is?
<perlmonkey> I think the reason why my network connection isnt starting automatically is because I had to use wpa_supplicant for WPA support
<rogue_trader> legend2440, thanks
<kajo> What are those esoteric keystrokes???
<kajo> I've never seen those.
<mcphail> kajo: google for "raising elephants is so utterly boring"
<r> help i had copied the xubuntu cd using the xcopy command with /e /h that is using all directories and hidden files and still iam getting a "missing operating system" error when i boot from my pendrive
<puccio> kling0n, any idea? :[
<soundray> aliosha: can you put some information on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kling0n> puccio: working on it
<aliosha> yes
<kling0n> puccio: had to read some stuff..
<Wouter136321> markf, ok, mine was human. Changed it to clearlooks
<kling0n> puccio: does it load the iwlwifi driver ?
<perlmonkey> CorpseFeeder: error 17 on grub means the filesystem is inaccessible
<aliosha> soundray: what would you like?
<soundray> aliosha: your /etc/fstab and the output from 'sudo fdisk -l'
<kling0n> puccio: iwl3945 driver even
<r> help i had copied the xubuntu cd using the xcopy command with /e /h that is using all directories and hidden files and still iam getting a "missing operating system" error when i boot from my pendrive
<markf> Wouter136321: you can check again ;)
<r> what is the lnk for ubuntu's usb install manual
<aliosha> soundray: I just looked at my fstab and think I made it ok.... here goes! http://paste.ubuntu.com/12690/
<gordonjcp> r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476302
<TheJudasPriest> woah this is the support channel
<soundray> !install | r, it is linked from here
<ubottu> r, it is linked from here: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> !install | r
<ubottu> r: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> :)
<kling0n> !backup > kling0n
<perlmonkey> bazhang are you chinese?
<CorpseFeeder> perlmonkey: ok.. I was trying to format the drive and make a new installation of ubuntu over a previous installation. I think there was still the old grub data left over. How do I remove it completely? Will supergrub do it?
<soundray> aliosha: is this the problematic one or the corrected one?
<TheJudasPriest> uh is there a general channel for ubuntu? may as well ask if im already here
<noam_> there's a broken package update for libtotem-plupdate. i guess a bug has been reported already?
<Arelis> Hello. How do i get my microphone to work on Ubuntu? I searched google, but most of the instructions there don't help.. but i think it's also because my pc's sound doesn't work. So how do i get THAT to work? It worked fine for about 2~4 years, but now i have no sound anymore, and the speakers are plugged in.
<bazhang> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic perlmonkey
<Wouter136321> markf, it makes scrolling on websites much better, but on gmail it still causes the same problem, albeit a bit less ;)
<kahrytan> CorpseFeeder,  update-grub
<Wouter136321> markf, so guess we solved half the problem now ;)
<soundray> TheJudasPriest: #ubuntu-offtopic
<rom> hi
<TheJudasPriest> thanks alot soundray
<rom> I have a problem with copy paste
<aliosha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12691/ (that was corrected, previosly... /home/alex was /media/sda2)
<eth01> alot isn't a word.
<eth01> it's a lot * ;)
<chazco> Hi.. im setting up a dualboot system on a 250GB HDD... i need Vista, Linux with seperate /home and swap, and a data partitons. Anyone know the best layout?
<rom> try this : open firefox, copy the address : Ctrl + L, Ctrl + C
<rom> open gedit, paste with Ctrl+V, it works
<rom> now close firefox
<rom> then Ctrl+V doesn't work anymore
<rom> :(
<markf> Wouter136321: really?
<aliosha> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12691/ (that was corrected, previosly... /home/alex was /media/sda2)
<soundray> aliosha: how and where did you mount your root partition?
<rsk> rom correct that's how it works.
<aliosha> soundray: um?
<aliosha> soundray: at the moment is at /media/disk-1
<soundray> aliosha: is /dev/sda3 your root?
<aliosha> soundray: yes
<perlmonkey> CorpseFeeder: sorry i do not know for sure, formatting should remove it.. maybe this is helpful: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4494
<rom> rsk : it's a bit annoying
<rsk> yea
<kahrytan> perlmonkey,  Wouldn't update-grub work?
<soundray> aliosha: can you do a 'sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt' and let me have the output of 'ls -l /mnt' (okay to paste it here if it's just one line)
<Wouter136321> markf, yeah I experience increased performance in scrolling in general (also in chat here), but the gmail problem is still there. So I think there still is another bug that is causing this
<Wouter136321> markf, I really have to go now tho. Thanks a lot for all the help!
<markf> you're welcome... you can always go in the old version of Gmail
<markf> Wouter126321
<Wobbo> I can't figure out if my sli bridge is detected i'm suppose to see that here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12692/
<Wouter136321> markf, yeah, that's the easiest workaround at the moment. Let's see. some of the latest reports on the bug tracker say that the latest firefox 3 nightly fixes the problem
<onats> anyone here using  a 7600GT AGP card on 64 bit amd?
<Wouter136321> markf, hopefully that is also in the new RC1
<Wobbo> That's what the manual says at least
<puccio> kling0n, sorry my connection went down. Did you reply perhaps?
<aliosha> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12695/
<onats> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Wouter136321> markf, see you man! Thanks a lot :)
<soundray> aliosha: okay, I'm starting to understand. I think all you need to do is to fix the permissions on the mountpoint itself -- the contents of your /home/user partition seem okay
<Wobbo_> if sli is turned on in xorg.conf, would it fail to load if sli hardware wasn't propperly installed?
<BobB> hi, how does one go about mounting a usb card reader?  There is no /dev/sda showing in my /dev/ folder...  Thanks
<aliosha> soundray: yes. that sounds cool... -_-
<Nitro282> salve
<soundray> aliosha: I would do it thus: 'sudo chroot /media/disk-1 bash' followed by 'chown alex.alex /home/alex ; chmod 755 /home/alex'
<aliosha> soundray: ok... what do those do? :D
<Nitro282> ma è il canale italiano?
<soundray> aliosha: the chroot command runs a shell which assumes that /media/disk-1 is /
<markf> Wouter126321: you're welcome. have fun with the new look ;)
<Nitro282> qualcuno ha mai usato una videocamera DV coe webcam o per streaming??
<markf> Wouter126321: see you around
<_sammy_> i just cleaned out my /var/cache/apt/archives. It was 12.23GB in size!
<aliosha> soundray: useful stuff
<soundray> aliosha: that way, when you fix the permissions, it knows that you mean the 'alex' in your installed system, not the 'alex' in the live system, which presumably doesn't exist
<aliosha> soundray: very much so
<dev_eddie> can someone confirm that libtotem-plparser10 is BROKEN right now?
<salamat> I want to open 'search for file' when I push the F3 key. In ubuntu 7.10 I use as keyboard shortcuts and worked.
<salamat> but in hardy dos not work.
<soundray> aliosha: I think there ought to be a way of changing ownership by using the numeric user ID, but I don't know how.
<Xtreme_Great> hi all
<aliosha> soundray: so chown is a way of changing owners, making /home/alex have owner 'alex' and permissions for 'alex'
<Nitro282> salve
<rom> rsk: glipper resolve the problem :)
<Nitro282> salve
<Arelis> Hello everybody. My sound doesn't work. The speaker is plugged in and all the volume settings are at around 84%. Would anybody help me get my sound to work again, please?
<Xtreme_Great> where do I get kernel programming manpages?
<cyberbrain> hi all! is there some specific channel for shell scripting?
<BobB> dmesg reports "[35778.969594] usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6", but i'm not quite sure what that means
<Xtreme_Great> Arelis: Which sound company do you use?
<soundray> aliosha: almost. chown alex:alex sets the owner and group of the directory
<aliosha> soundray: and chmod is... ?
<dev_eddie> cyberbrain there is a bash channel
<Arelis> Xtreme_Great: on-board sound card, ac79
<cyberbrain> dev_eddie, thanx
<Xtreme_Great> Arelis: You mean AC97?
<legend2440> cyberbrain: #bash or #bashscripts ?
<Arelis> Xtreme_Great: yesa
<Arelis> yes*]
<soundray> aliosha: chmod 755 sets the permissions on a directory to 'read, write, enter' for the owner, 'read, enter' for the group and 'read, enter' for everyone else
<soundray> aliosha: if you run it on a file instead, it's execute instead of enter
<jaffarkelshac> execute actually
<soundray> jaffarkelshac: please
<hwilde> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<aliosha> soundray: ok. I remember, when I logged in, it wanted $home/.dmch (or something) to have permissions 644... is that covered?
<sidewalk> does Ubuntu support showing who calls the mobile phone, using bluetooth?
<hwilde> how do I get firefox java plugin
<soundray> aliosha: I recommend you delete .dmrc from /mnt/ -- it'll be recreated for you with the correct permissions
<chalcedony> HELP! I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy with "do-release-upgrade", it finished Gutsy and restarted, I got the gui screen and tried to update aptitude, 0 % upgraded etc. I tried running "do-release-upgrade" but got an error: System Error: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. I told someone that I could not open a file to paste the error into. He misunderstood me, he told me to do control+alt+f(1-9) and coltrol+alt+f7 to ge
<aliosha> soundray: sudo rm /mnt/.dmrc
<soundray> aliosha: yes
<ibleed> i've got a problem with firefox.  once its open i can't shift focus from windows that are behind it, it is insistant on being in the foreground.  i'm not sure how this happened
<hwilde> chalcedony, sudo dpkg -a --configure
<aliosha> soundray: and now I should be good to reboot into the installed system?
<chalcedony> hwilde ty ty
<hwilde> ibleed, if you close firefox you can get the other windows?
<Xtreme_Great> ibleed: Try reporting the problem in launchpad...
<cyberix> Where can I find desktop hardware that is powerfull enough to run the tracker?
<yamanickill> ibleed: is the window set to appearing above everything?
<mcphail> ibleed: try clicking on the icon in the top-left of the title bar and un-ticking "always on top"
<ibleed> yes yamanickill its appearing above everything
<naxa> hi. is there a compiz theme manager for ubuntu? (for installing and switching compiz themes
<soundray> aliosha: yes. I'll stick around for a while in case you still can't log in
<ibleed> thanks mcphail
<aliosha> soundray: wish me luck *_*
<perlmonkey> bah
<ibleed> thank you mcphail that worked :)
<yamanickill> ibleed: take mcphails advice...thats basically what i was trying to say lol
<cyberix> Even when I stop indexing manually it consumes more resources than any other piece of software.
<perlmonkey> join #hardware
<mcphail> ibleed: np :)
<MartinCz> Hi. What should I read to understand terms like: tty, terminal, getty, agetty, mingetty? Thanks.
<eugen> hello everzbody
<hwilde> MartinCz, open a terminal and type in "man something" to get the manual
<hwilde> MartinCz, you can probably find the same manual online
<chalcedony> hwilde i did, it returned a prompt, what should i do now please?
<MartinCz> hwilde: Well, man getty does not work and man agetty and man mingetty refers to getty :)
<chalcedony> perlmonkey hi from earlier :)
<hwilde> MartinCz, man getty :  http://www.hmug.org/man/8/getty.php
<plug_n_play> hi!
<dev_eddie> chalcedony: just answer the questions
<royalshelter> Hi,there,can anyone help me with the wireless settings under ubuntu-server? I have already installed gnome desktop enviroument. I need to connect to the wireless router, but I dont find any because I just install the gnome-core
<soundray> cyberix: just give it an hour or two to do its thing. After that, it will rarely get in your way any more.
<eugen> i have a problem i will install bz2
<BobB> thanks all, sorted it out.  Had to sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<plug_n_play> can anyone help me install the nvidia binary driver?
<hwilde> !nvidia | plug_n_play
<ubottu> plug_n_play: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BobB> not a clue what sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd does though.  Any explanations?
<plug_n_play> ubottu: ta
<ubottu> Factoid ta not found
<MartinCz> Thanks.
<hwilde> BobB, it removes the module that provides the ehci  (ehanced something something)
<void^> BobB: removes the driver for ehci compatible usb2 controllers.
<plug_n_play> ubottu: but my restricted manager says no resticted drivers are in use
<ubottu> plug_n_play: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<plug_n_play> aha!
<hwilde> plug_n_play, type "nvidia settings"
<naxa> how do i change compiz themes in ubuntu?
<chalcedony> dev_eddie or someone i didn't get any questions ?
<hwilde> !themes | naxa
<ubottu> naxa: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<plug_n_play> hwilde: i only have nvidia-installer in my path
<naxa> hwilde, thanks
<hwilde> plug_n_play, follow the link from the bot
<BobB> hwilde, void^ ah thanks, it must be because the card reader is a bit dogdy,
<hwilde> !nvidia > plug_n_play
<Xtreme_Great> hwilde: Doesn't rmmod do the same?
<hwilde> Xtreme_Great, man rmmod   will show you the manual
<amorphous_> nobody knows about printing? :(
<hwilde> !cups | amorphous_
<ubottu> amorphous_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<plug_n_play> hwilde: i followed the binary install howto, installed nvidia-glx-new which dragged in resticted-modules.  modprobe nvidia said: error running install command for nvidia
<hwilde> plug_n_play, run it with "sudo" before it
<royalshelter> anyone can help me fix the wireless settings? thanks a lot~~
<plug_n_play> hwilde: yeah, sudo of course, i did that
<perlmonkey> who called me
<Xtreme_Great> hwilde: Can you tell where I can get manpages for the kernel module functions like init_module
<perlmonkey> chalcedony: hi!
<plug_n_play> hwilde: cmd was: sudo modprobe nvidia
<chalcedony> perlmonkey :)
<hwilde> plug_n_play, that removes it!
<doctorow> If I want to use apt-get (not Synaptic) to install all updated packages, what's the syntax?
<hwilde> plug_n_play, reboot and run "nvidia-settings"
<hwilde> doctorow, sudo apt-get install <package>
<Jezz> what is the diffirence between ubuntu studio and normal ubuntu?
<hwilde> !apt | doctorow
<ubottu> doctorow: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<hwilde> !studio | Jezz
<ubottu> Jezz: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Xtreme_Great> ubottu: Hey hi..
<ubottu> Factoid hey hi.. not found
<Jezz> yeah i know it has extra apps and a new theme
<Jezz> is that the only diffirence?
<hwilde> Xtreme_Great, you should google them at a good site like die.net or hmug
<Xtreme_Great> ubottu: restricted drivers
<doctorow> That hwilde -- I've been wading through the man without much luck -- do you know the answer?
<ubottu> Xtreme_Great: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hwilde> doctorow, sudo apt-get install <package>
<Xtreme_Great> ubottu: ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Xtreme_Great> ubottu: drivers
<ubottu> Factoid drivers not found
<Xtreme_Great> ubottu: drivers
<Xtreme_Great> ubottu: driver
<ubottu> Factoid driver not found
<FloodBot2> Xtreme_Great: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> Xtreme_Great: don't fish please
<hwilde> Xtreme_Great, /msg him
<plug_n_play> hwilde: ok, so i am going to install nvidia-glx-new from aptitude (i have just removed it)
<salamat> ﻿I wanted to open 'search for file' when I push the F3 key. In ubuntu 7.10 I use as keyboard shortcuts and it worked. But in hardy open 'Tracker Search Tool'. How can I change it to open 'search for file' ????
<hwilde> !botabuse > Xtreme_Great
<soundray> Xtreme_Great: try /msg ubottu restricted
<hwilde> !keytouch | salamat
<ubottu> salamat: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<doctorow> hwilde, no I want to update ALL the updated packages, without enumerating them. When I try to run Synaptic, it shows me a long list, but then crashes.
<hwilde> doctorow, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Zuljin`> re
<doctorow> Thanks, hwilde!
<Martiini> how do I create kernel .config  .. I get zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/config   gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
<salamat> hwilde: ubottu: thanks
<Jezz> i saw someone on ubuntu and he had a bar on the desktop with usages like cpu etc.
<tuntun> Got a section of highlighted text? Need to put in a field that is out of view? Yes, its a constant gripe. Luckily there is the extension "dragtoscroll". This needs to be fixed in ff3 as it only requires a tiny amount of code (eg the extension is 3 KB) and it will be even more important as ff3 finally has recieved native ability to drag-and-drop between tabs.
<aliosha> soundray: failure. ouch
<Jezz> does anyone know what that is?
<Dr_willis> Martiini,  that proc thing  - is a feature that not all kernels have enabled.
<soundray> Martiini: the config of the current kernel is in /boot
<hwilde> Jezz,  system monitor
<Jezz> oh
<Jezz> ok
<damouille> hello anyone
<Martiini> soundray: duh, obviously :)
<Xtreme_Great> damouille: hi...
<Dr_willis> The kernel .config  is in /boot ? never seen that in there...
<hwilde> Jezz, right click on the panel I think you can add it
<soundray> aliosha: what did it say?
<hwilde> Martiini, if you don't know where the kernel config goes then you should probably not mess with it...
<Jezz> well im not on ubuntu now but will try it thnx
<soundray> Dr_willis: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Martiini> Dr_willis:  Im on gentoo and all kernel configs are in /boot
<damouille> y a t il des francais ?
<hwilde> !fr | damouille
<ubottu> damouille: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<aliosha> soundray: there was the same ignoring .dmrc (permissions need to be 644) message, then a "GDM was unable to start, this means you home folder is full or inaccessible"
<Dr_willis> Martiini,  well gentoo is a little 'different' then most disrtos. :)
<perlmonkey> damouille: bonjour
<royalshelter> If I want to get my computer into wireless internet, what package should I install?
<hwilde> aliosha, sudo chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<damouille> ok sorry i am a new
<fevets> Ubuntu 8.04 .. having big problems with wireless, network-manager and VPN (PPTP) .. anyone able to help ?
<perlmonkey> fweeeench
<hwilde> royalshelter, did you try the system menu?
<chalcedony> [07:11:56] <hwilde> chalcedony, sudo dpkg -a --configure <chalcedony> It went back to the prompt. I did not get any questions. WHAT should I do now?
<void^> Dr_willis: ubuntu is a little different than most distros too, in the sense that they don't enable /proc/config.gz for some reason ;)
<Martiini> Dr_willis:  and ubuntu config is also in /boot
<damouille> hello perlmonkey
<yamanickill> anyone know where the notification sounds in ubuntu are stored ?
<hwilde> chalcedony, now you should try what you were doing before
<perlmonkey> damouille: whats up
<soundray> aliosha: okay, changing the permissions has not worked then. hwilde's suggestion won't work -- of course you know that...
<perlmonkey> ca va?
<aliosha> soundray, hwilde: I am running from livecd, so need the bash thing to make /media/disk root first...
<soundray> aliosha: you're booted back into the live CD?
<chalcedony> hwilde thank you
<royalshelter> fevets:I have install network-manager, but the icon doesn't appear
<Jezz> also, the bar on the top seems "flat" in the some screenshots it looks a bit more 3d
<hwilde> aliosha,   type in "sudo fdisk -l" and figure out which disk like /dev/hda1 or whatever
<Dr_willis> void^ i must of overlooked that file. :) i recall others asking about the kernel .config in here. and never seeing them get that answer. :) but then again.. I havent had to mess with the kernel in ages. (yea!)
<soundray> aliosha: and you've mounted /dev/sda3 on /media/disk ?
<fevets> royalshelter: not sure i can help .. am having enough problems myself :(
<damouille> oui merci et toi
<aliosha> soundray: yeah
<chalcedony> hwilde i still don't get the gui at all, only the flashing prompt in the top left.
<royalshelter> hehe
<Jezz> see the diffirence for example: http://andrew.wedderburn.googlepages.com/screenshot1.png and http://www.belutz.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/screenshot-desktop.png the second screen bar looks diffirent?
<aliosha> soundray: different from last time dw
<damouille> juste un ptit blem
<hwilde> chalcedony, from terminal type "sudo synaptic"
<kelio> irc://irc.rizon.net/FSS
<Jezz> not so flat
<fevets> royalshelter: what kernel are u running ?
<soundray> hwilde: please leave aliosha to me for now. You have enough on your hands
<damouille> comment va t on sur le canal ubuntu fr ?
<aliosha> :D
<perlmonkey> :D
<hwilde> soundray, sudo chmod 644 /media/disk/home/aliosha/.dmrc
<royalshelter> fevets:when I installed ubuntu desktop, everything is OK, but now Server edititon have so many problems
<System79>  o
<soundray> hwilde: no, please! (aliosha)
<perlmonkey> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<royalshelter> fevets: 2.6.24, bash, ubuntu gnome
<aliosha> soundray: just mounted sda3 to /mnt
<chalcedony> royalshelter you might also ask in #ubuntu-server (they didn't like my question, but will probably like yours MUCH better :)
<soundray> aliosha: what does 'ls -l /mnt/.dmrc' give you?
<royalshelter> OK
<bullgard4> What is the name of a framebuffer driver for Intel chipsets (equivalent to radeonfb for ATI Radeon chipsets)?
<aliosha> soundray: no such file or directory
<soundray> aliosha: thought so. 'ls -l /media/disk/home/alex' ?
<soundray> aliosha: sorry
<soundray> aliosha: thought so. 'ls -ld /media/disk/home/alex' ?
<legend2440> soundray: i think you need ls -al to show hidden files
<aliosha> soundray: total: 0
<soundray> legend2440: I know. I'm not trying to do that, though.
<aliosha> :D
<soundray> aliosha: ls -ld /media/disk/home/alex
<aliosha> soundray: drwxr-xr-x 2 1000 1000 4096 2008-05-17 08:46 /media/disk/home/alex
<royalshelter> question: how can I join to another channel? this is the first time that I use XChat... thank you
<hwilde> royalshelter, /join
<aliosha> royalshelter: or /newserver if the new channel is on a different server
<royalshelter> #ubuntu-server
<plug_n_play> hwilde: hi again
<hwilde> plug_n_play, nvidia-settings
<plug_n_play> hwilde: yeah, it says i'm not using the NVIDIA driver
<Xtreme_Great> smtpd
<soundray> aliosha: nothing wrong with that...
<hwilde> !nvidia | plug_n_play
<ubottu> plug_n_play: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aliosha> soundray: /mnt/home/alex is indeed completely empty
<plug_n_play> hwilde: it said toi run nvidia-xconfig, which I did.  it changed my xorg to use nvidia rather than nv.  I rebooted and X would not start
<hwilde> plug_n_play, I dunno.  the instructions from ubottu work for most ppl
<soundray> aliosha: that's fine, it's just a mount point that is unoccupied right now. We'll change that now: do a 'sudo umount /mnt' and 'sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/disk/home/alex'
<polysilicon> I added SHMConfig=true in my xorg.conf for gsynaptics to work. But now it just runs doesn't control or change anything. What can be done?
<soundray> aliosha: any errors?
<fevets> royalshelter: sorry, my wireless keeps dropping out for some unknown reason
<aliosha> soundray: but... sda3 is the one mounted at /media/disk...
<polysilicon> I am trying to get vertical scrolling working on my touchpad
<plug_n_play> hwilde: i did have nvidia working until i upgraded to hardy (was on gutsy before)
<soundray> aliosha: well spotted. /dev/sda2
<aliosha> soundray: :D
<plug_n_play> hwilde: the xorg log says that it could not load nvidia-glx cos there is no kernel driver available
<aliosha> soundray: worked fine
<plug_n_play> hwilde: trying to load the kernel module says error running install command for it :(
<aliosha> soundray: is there a way to *refresh* the user *alex* from that shell which had /mnt/ as /?
<hwilde> plug_n_play, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<soundray> aliosha: good idea :) 'sudo chroot /media/disk bash'
<aliosha> soundray: done
<soundray> aliosha: when you've got the chroot # prompt, do a 'su - alex'
<soundray> aliosha: any errors?
<aliosha> soundray: nope, just the 'this is what sudo does' message
<plug_n_play> hwilde: thats the one i have installed, perhaps i need the nvidia-glx (not-new).  i'll try that
<soundray> aliosha: you did enter 'su - alex', not sudo something?
<aliosha> yep
<hwilde> that user won't exist on the livecd
<aliosha> soundray: but it always comes up... "to run a command as an administrator..."
<soundray> hwilde: it will exist in the chroot, though
<aliosha> :D
<hwilde> sudo su alex ?
<chalcedony> [07:35:48] <chalcedony> (synaptic:27088): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: bckpnow@marcus:~$ * Rleoading Commmon Unix Printing System:P cupsd
<soundray> hwilde: when we're already running bash in chroot?
<soundray> aliosha: did it return you to a # prompt?
<aliosha> soundray: nope, $
<soundray> aliosha: that's fine then. Do a 'cd ; ls' and see if it lists the files in your home directory
<rouini> what is the diffrance between ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04
<soundray> !hardy | rouini
<ubottu> rouini: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<chalcedony>  * Reloading system log daemon * Reloading system log daemon
<sam88824> some stuff like googleearth and tor does not work
<aliosha> soundray: "cd ; ls" returned nothing (not even... well, anything. took me back to prompt)
<Nom> Howdy all... any idea if the nForce 680i will work properly in Ubuntu 8.04 now?  I'm having huge problems getting it going at the moment :(
<rouini> i install 8.04 and found nothing special from 7.10
<sam88824> yeah some stuff no longer works
<soundray> aliosha: I think we haven't started the chroot properly. What do you get from 'whoami' ?
<chalcedony> rouini nice, enjoy it
<|Dreams|> can someone help me please adept keeps crashing http://paste.ubuntu.com/12703/
<aliosha> soundray: alex
<sam88824> use synaptic
<|Dreams|> what about updates?
<sam88824> synaptic
<rouini> is there any game 3d in ubuntu 8.04
<aliosha> soundray: fix'd
<rsk> rouini: sure
<|Dreams|> synaptic wont load either
<rouini> like what
<rsk> rouini: try out openarena
<soundray> aliosha: what's fixed?
<sam88824> clean install sorry
<aliosha> soundray: i re-did it and "cd ; ls" returns a nice list, and whoami returns "alex"
<Nom> Currently the install CD is throwing this error: BUG: Scheduling while atomic: swapper/XXXXXXX
<rouini> what is the version of new openoffice
<soundray> aliosha: good. Now you should also be able to create a file. Try 'date >test'
<soundray> aliosha: any errors?
<soundray> rouini: 2.4
<aliosha> soundray: -su: test: Permission denied
<Fungyo> rouini: urban terror
<soundray> aliosha: give me a minute to check something
<chewed-on> Guys, anyone have the superblock filesystem could not be fixed problem when trying to boot ?
<chewed-on> I was told the guys at #Ubuntu channel are nice people.
<chewed-on> Hence I'm here.
<chewed-on> :)
<sarthor> Hi, i can view my creative vista webcam on my xawtv and cheese software, but My yahoo / Kopate is unable to broadcast the view... Help me please.
<hwilde> chewed-on, what did you do to your superblock?
<chewed-on> I don't know. . .
<chewed-on> I didn't do anything :P
<hwilde> !fixmbr | chewed-on
<ubottu> chewed-on: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> aliosha: could you just pastebin everything in the terminal since the chroot?
<rouini> i have pppoe conection what is the bad thing for this type of conection
<chewed-on> hwilde: it's not grub problem
<chewed-on> hwilde: I can boot into the Linux but not completely.
<bmz> anyone hada  problem where the mouse gets "stuck"
<hwilde> chewed-on, how far does it get
<soundray> chewed-on: run 'sudo e2fsck' on your root filesystem from a live CD.
<chewed-on> hwilde: it loads files and stuff in black and white text mode.
<soundray> chewed-on: with the -y option ideally
<KenSentMe> I got a problem with wine in Hardy. I have to run wine in a virtual window because i have dual screen setup. But if wine is on my main screen i can't get to the menu's and stuff anymore, even if i alt-tab to another program. Is there a solution for this?
<bmz> every so often my mouse pointer gets stuck and doesn't move (it jitters about) even when I move the mouse
<mod_cure> how can i setup mysql to start when the server reboots ?
<bmz> ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X doesn't fix it
<plug_n_play> hwilde: i have found out why!  there is NO nvidia kernel driver for the current kernel
<bt_> mod_cure: man update-rd.d
<bt_> sorry, mod_cure: man update-rc.d
<plug_n_play> hwilde: but, I don't know how to actually install it...
<hwilde> plug_n_play, aptitude search nvidia
<hwilde> look for one that says kernel
<rouini> when i run my video in skype .there is no sound
<sarthor> Hi, i can view my creative vista webcam on my xawtv and cheese software, but My yahoo / Kopate is unable to broadcast the view... Help me please.
<cedric30> There is something I don't understand with the problem of Openssl and the generation of corrupted key, to be connected to a server you need a key and a passord, even if you find the key you do not have the passwd, isn't it?
<chewed-on> soundray: done. . .
<hwilde> cedric30, you don't have to put a passphrase on it
<chewed-on> soundray: something about drive cleaned.
<Trium> Hi
<marion> Help getting wifi adaptor to talk with Linksys router
<soundray> chewed-on: reboot and see if it's fixed now
<madmaxmad> can anyone tell me what is port 46481 used for ?? I'm being bombarded on that port and firestarter reports lots of activity but blocks it
<marion> Help getting wifi adaptor to talk with Linksys router
<soundray> mod_cure: did you install mysql from the repositories?
<mod_cure> yes
<Yunsn> hello all
<mod_cure> new ubuntu. as of 3 day newbie :)
<mod_cure> been using freebsd for a long time
<Yunsn> i newly installed SCIM and i dont know how to configure
<dell> dell
<chewed-on> soundray: it's not fixed.
<chewed-on> soundray: same problem
<perlmonkey> what is a SCIM
<soundray> mod_cure: the LAMP help page has some information on first steps with mysql:
<soundray> !lamp | mod_cure
<ubottu> mod_cure: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Yunsn> Chinese Input Method
<mod_cure> okk
<perlmonkey> oh
<soundray> aliosha: still here?
<sarthor> Hi, i can view my creative vista webcam on my xawtv and cheese software, but My yahoo / Kopate is unable to broadcast the view... Help me please.
<aliosha> soundray: sorry, phone call http://paste.ubuntu.com/12709/
<perlmonkey> webcam problems abound
<soundray> chewed-on: I know I said e2fsck your root partition -- but is it actually the root partition that causes the superblock error?
<IdleOne> !touchpad > IdleOne
<chewed-on> soundray: yeah I think so
<chewed-on> soundray: there's a message out . .. lemme go read it
<rouini> what is the next ubuntu name
<sarthor> Hi, i can view my creative vista webcam on my xawtv and cheese software, but My gyachi / Kopate is unable to broadcast the view... Help me please.
<chewed-on> soundray: something about no such file /dev/ROOT/
<marion> Help getting wifi adaptor to talk with Linksys router
<aliosha> soundray: you got that?
<rouini> f i run my video in skype .there is no sound
<soundray> aliosha: strange, your home directory appears to be owned by root again
<rouini> if i run my video in skype .there is no sound
<sarthor> rouini, how you ran that,
<sarthor> ??
<chewed-on> soundray: f2sch.ext3 could not find /dev/ROOT
<marion> Help. I have a wifi adaptor just installed yesterday. It is reconnized by Ubuntu thru madwifi but I can't get it to connect to my Linksys router.
<sarthor> rouini, any link that helps.
<sarthor> Hi, i can view my creative vista webcam on my xawtv and cheese software, but My gyachi / Kopate is unable to broadcast the view... Help me please.
<aliosha> soundray: oh. I *could* try 'chown alex.alex /mnt/home/alex' again...
<soundray> aliosha: I think part of the problem is that your user data is all in the root of the partition.
<rouini> when i got a call i open my video i have not listen to the person that calls me
<soundray> aliosha: I'm not sure, but it's possible that mounting changes the ownership of the mount point. Shall we arrange your data in a more standard fashion?
<merlion> #xbins
<chewed-on> soundray: my problem is like this guy's: ﻿http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=7560
<aliosha> soundray: ok :D *up for anything*
<Nom> hmm... does the installer in Ubuntu Desktop have a different kernel to the Server installer ?
<royalshelter> can anyone give me the name of the software which appear when install a deb file
<royalshelter> my gnome-core is lack of it...
<chewed-on> apt-get ?
<Filled-Void> Anyone here who knows how to associate the program picasa I have installe don Ubuntu with firefox so its able tod ownload albums?
<royalshelter> no, called xxxx package manager?
<perlmonkey> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<rouini> arachive manager
<soundray> chewed-on: it has me stumped, sorry
<dario> \join #ubuntu-it
<chewed-on> T_T
<soundray> aliosha: enter 'exit' so you end up at the # prompt in the chroot again
<aliosha> soundray: yep
<sarthor> Hi, i can view my creative vista webcam on my xawtv and cheese software, but My gyachi / Kopate is unable to broadcast the view... Help me please.
<rouini> how to change tar files into deb files
<soundray> aliosha: now 'mkdir /home/alex/alex'
<bullgard4> Why does my Ubuntu 7.10 computer need fbcon while it has vesafb yet?
<Trium> anyone give me a hand configuring my network card?
<royalshelter> rouini: archive manager doesn't appear in synaptic package manager.....
<Trium> Can anyone* heh
<soundray> aliosha: then 'mv /home/alex/* /home/alex/alex ; mv /home/alex/.* /home/alex/alex/'
<aliosha> soundray: I saw that one coming
<rouini> yes that is true
<soundray> aliosha: it's going to say 'can't move alex to a subdirectory of itself' or similar -- that's fine
<royalshelter> how can I install a deb package into my computer?
<royalshelter> then
<aliosha> it also has a coupla "device or rezource busy" lines
<chalcedony> Trium greetings
<sarthor> Hi, i can view my creative vista webcam on my xawtv and cheese software, but My gyachi / Kopate is unable to broadcast the view... Help me please.
<soundray> aliosha: yuck -- can you pastebin them pls
<laeg> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<chalcedony> i think rest and wait until someone comes who is able to help
<aliosha> soundray: no need... it's just the files "." and ".."
<soundray> aliosha: okay. When you do a 'ls -la /home/alex' now, there should only be ., .. and alex in there.
<aliosha> soundray: indeed
<soundray> aliosha: fix the permissions again with 'chown alex:alex /home/alex/alex'
<soundray> aliosha: ownership rather
<laeg> rhythbox music player > crashes alot when i open it. it opens for a split second and then closes down - how can i remedy this?
<aliosha> done
<soundray> aliosha: then do a 'nano /etc/fstab' and change /home/alex into /home
<aliosha> soundray: done
<soundray> aliosha: do you want to risk a reboot, or shall we double-check everything?
<aliosha> soundray: doublecheck :D, booting a livecd takes *ages*
<marcus> salz all
<Nom> bleh looks like the desktop setup is having the same trouble... anyone know parameters I can pass which might get me into the installer ?
<marcus> muie
<marcus> :))
<demon646> hello there... my install cd i just downloaded goes straight to a shell after I choose either 'Install Ubuntu' or 'Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer'.  I just installed and removed the server version with no problems.  Any ideas?
<soundray> aliosha: okay. Exit the chroot and check that /media/disk/home/alex/alex has owner 1000 and group 1000
<Prodoc> good afternoon
<soundray> !hi | Prodoc
<ubottu> Prodoc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aliosha> soundray: check
<Effex> Can anyone help me with some problems I've been having with 8.04?
<sarthor> Hi, i can view my creative vista webcam on my xawtv and cheese software, but My gyachi / Kopate is unable to broadcast the view... Help me please.
<soundray> aliosha: 'grep home /media/disk/etc/fstab' returns one line which doesn't contain alex anymore?
<aliosha> yep
<chalcedony> Effex and sarthor you may wish to wait until somebody shows up and looks helpful
<soundray> aliosha: I think you're good to go.
<aliosha> soundray:
<royalshelter> hi, can anyone helpme? when I have download a file, I want to open the containg folder of it, but it is not associated with nautilis(FIle Broswer), so how to?
<aliosha> op
<Nom> lol if the memory test on the ubuntu installer cd causes my computer to reset, is that a good sign that the RAM is fubar ?
<Effex> chalcedony, how do we know who looks helpful? :P
<sarthor> chalcedony, Yes, i am waiting, and pasting again, time by time, to get help.
<Trium> Soundray looks helpful, but he's a bit busy.. we need a queue system for him hehe
<aliosha> soundray et al; wish me luck
 * soundray tries to look extremely grumpy and busy
<Trium> good luck aliosha!
<soundray> aliosha: fingers crossed
<sarthor> Trium, Yes, i can see him, he is much busy this time, but i am waiting..
<soundray> Who's next?
<Trium> oo my local alias is working I didnt realise..
<rouini> is there i have a problem with skype
<n3uromanc3r> help! brasero consistently fails to burn - gnomebaker works fine as does cd/dvd writer built-in to gnome. purely due to speed.  I get fails from all burning apps when the drive tries to burn at full speed.  how do I limit brasero to a lower speed>
<soundray> rouini: what problem is that?
<Prodoc> ﻿It was great to see my Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX work right after I installed Ubuntu 8.04, good work! The problems is, though, that the activity light doesn't light up when the camera is in use. Is this a config option somewhere or should I report this as a bug?
<rouini> i have problem with skype
<rouini> when i open my video there is no sound
<soundray> rouini: did you upgrade to hardy from gutsy?
<rouini> skype or what
<soundray> rouini: no, ubuntu
<rouini> yes i do so
<soundray> rouini: you may need the dmix fix. See the factoid:
<soundray> !sound | rouini
<ubottu> rouini: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Prodoc> ﻿is there a general location where I can change webcam setting in the first place?
<rouini> how we can know our sound card name
<soundray> rouini: lspci should tell you
<rouini> what is lspci
<soundray> Prodoc: do you know the name of the driver that supports your camera?
<soundray> rouini: a command that you enter in a terminal window
<Prodoc> soundray: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech it's gspca
<Prodoc> but please tell me if there's a way to double check
<scizzo-> does lighttpd in ubuntu hardy support mod_ssi in its normal package or do you need something else?
<rouini> thanks for every one help me
<igge> how can i remove items from the applications menu?
<Ziroday> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<scizzo-> igge: right click and edit menus
<Trium> igge does the Applications--> Add/Remove not get rid of them?
<igge> scizzo: ah that easy.. :)
<IntangibleLiquid> I followed the guide in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch and identified the hotkey, I want to report the bug. How to?
<igge> Trium: it is wine apps and i deleted my .wine directory
<hwilde> !keytouch | IntangibleLiquid
<ubottu> IntangibleLiquid: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<soundray> Prodoc: you can control some driver parameters via the sysctl interface.
<Trium> ahhh I'm just removing Wine atm myself
<soundray> Prodoc: see 'ls /sys/module/gspca/parameters'
<IntangibleLiquid> hwilde, I can't use the touchpad hotkey, is keytouch able to help me with that?
 * aliosha cries
<Prodoc> soundray: ah, cheers. How do I make sure it's using gspca in the first place?
<Trium> welcome back aliosha
<aliosha> soundray: the other thing about livecd is that you have to reinstall xchat every time you boot
<soundray> Prodoc: if you want to set one, try for example 'echo 4 | sudo tee /sys/module/gspca/parameters/gamma'
<aliosha> hello Trium
<soundray> Prodoc: if /sys/module/gspca exists, it's using that driver
<sarthor> Hi, i can view my creative vista webcam on my xawtv and cheese software, but My gyachi / Kopate is unable to broadcast the view... Help me please.
<n3uromanc3r> help! brasero consistently fails to burn - gnomebaker works fine as does cd/dvd writer built-in to gnome. purely due to speed.  I get fails from all burning apps when the drive tries to burn at full speed.  how do I limit brasero to a lower speed
<soundray> aliosha: either that, or you use the chat program that's installed (pidgin, I think)
<negge> I found the perfect solution to getting flash working on 64-bit ubuntu, atleast if you have the problem where youtube freezes after 2 seconds. All you need to do is uninstall libflashsupport
<yamanickill> anyone know where the notification sounds in ubuntu are stored ?
<aliosha> soundray: it didn't work...
<Prodoc> soundray: cool, it does
<negge> don't know why I didn't think of it sooner
<Trium> aye pidgin I think is installed by default
<soundray> aliosha: same error?
<aliosha> soundray: nope :D
<Teapot> Hello. I was wondering if there was a program inside the Ubuntu repositories that I could sudo apt-get, to reconfigure the screen on my laptop.
<adam7> negge: doesn't that make the sound stop working?
<negge> adam7 nope
<igge> Teapot: there is nvidia-settings if you have  a nvidia graphics card
<nael_> Hi I am having trouble getting emerald to work on a HP laptop with nvidia graphics , anyone out there have the same problem?
<adam7> negge: using Hardy?
<negge> tried it on my computer and my friend just switched to hardy 64-bit aswell and it worked right away for him too
<negge> adam7 yeah 64-bit hardy
<adam7> w/ pulse audio?
<adam7> negge: w/ pulse audio?
<negge> adam7 I use ALSA
<Trium> hmmm anyone now what process the Update Manager uses?
<Teapot> igge: Unfortunately, I do not have an Nvidia graphics card.
<adam7> negge: ah, then that's why: with pulse, it stops working with sound :)
<john> hello
<yamanickill> anyone know where the notification sounds in ubuntu are stored ?
<Trium> Yamanickill
<john> donno
<igge> Teapot: then I don't know.. but what do you want to reconfigure?
<john> anyone know how to adjust screen brightness in knoppix?
<shinao1> hi im using ubuntu 7.10 on a laptop.. i have forgotten all my passwords for my users.. including root
<soundray> aliosha: so?
<shinao1> how do i reset the root password?
<negge> adam7 is there any advantage of using pulseaudio instead of alsa (in this case)?
<negge> shinao1 there is no root password
<adam7> shinao1: you'll need a live cd
<aliosha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12719/
<Trium> yamanickil /usr/share/sounds
<aliosha> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12719/
<negge> shinao1 boot in recovery mode and change your own pass
<Trium> I *think*
<freeman> single mode
<Teapot> igge: I wish to change the screen resolution and colour depth as the screen on my laptop worked in PCLinuxOS when I did that via the command line.
<adam7> negge: not in your case -- pulse has some cool new features, however, like network streaming audio support
<Prodoc> soundray: '﻿ls /sys/module/gspca/parameters' doesn't give me something for the activity light. Does this mean I should report a gspca Package bug?
<shinao1> negge: it tried booting to the recovery mode but it still took me to the login gui
<adam7> shinao1: did you set a root password for that computer?
<shinao1> no i didnt
<soundray> aliosha: hmm, interesting...
<Ace2016> hey firefox rc1 is here http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html
<shinao1> but i would like to login and change the passwords since ive forgotten all the passwords on the machine
<igge> Teapot: System/Preferences/Screen Resolution doesn't work?
<yamanickill> Trium: thanks, that was correct
<adam7> shinao1: then using recovery mode should allow you to change the root password -- make sure when you get to the prompt, you do passwd USER to change USER's password
<SniZ> hey, i live in belarus, and when i receive ubuntu cd`s, my post wanna take total value from another side of postmail
<lintel> bug? Totem occasionally and Kaffeine crash GDM -- are there others with the same issue here?
<aliosha> soundray: shiny new errors, good fun ... -_-
<Trium> :D
<shinao1> ok adam7 ill try again
<Teapot> igge: I cannot log in or run X. I must use the command line.
<SniZ> 0,88 for each cd
<nael_> Hi I am having trouble getting emerald to work on a HP laptop with nvidia graphics , anyone out there have the same problem?
<soundray> Prodoc: I reckon there's no harm in filing a wishlist bug for activity light support
<shinao1> id like to try a livecd but the cdrom drive on the laptop is messed up
<igge> Teapot: ah... then i see... don't know sorry...
<Teapot> igge: Okay. Thanks very much for your help.
<soundray> Prodoc: on the other hand, it's probably better to get in touch with the gspca developers about this
<mohbana> hi, how do i install the divx web playaer?
<Prodoc> soundray: ok, different applications using the webcam produce the same result so I'll give that a try
<aliosha> mohbana: go to synaptic, search divx player...?
<soundray> aliosha: too bad it doesn't say the name of the temp directory that it can't create
<aliosha> soundray: yes, indeed
<Trium> anyone know much about network configuration??
<soundray> aliosha: have you mounted /dev/sda3 yet?
<legend2440> soundray: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288053
<aliosha> soundray:  sda3 is at /mnt, sda2 is at /mnt/home
<igge> Teapot: not 100% but maybe "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<Prodoc> soundray: heh, where do I find the ﻿gspca people? :-D
<soundray> aliosha: excellent. What does ls -l /mnt/home say?
<user01> hi im getting a green screen on media playback and need to know how to change video output driver
<shinao1> adam7: in the recovery console the machine asks for root password for maintenance
<adam7> shinao1: that probably means you set a root password
<Ontolog> Any users in China?
<aliosha> soundray: total 4 // drwxr-xr-x 91 1000 1000 4096 2008-05-17 12:20 alex
<Ontolog> I can't find a mirror that downloads fast enough...
<dpowerd> !cn | Ontolog
<ubottu> Ontolog: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<user01> i changed it in mplayer from xmga to x11 and it works fine now . . . but i want to universally change so that it works in the other media players as well
<shinao1> ok so how to clear it?
<adam7> Ontolog: pick one in Taiwan
<adam7> shinao1: you need a live cd
<Ontolog> I don't need help in Chinese just the location of a fast mirror haha thanks
<blueskynis> hi guys
<Teapot> igge: Thank you. I shall try.
<adam7> Ontolog: the one that has the word debian in the url usually gives me ~150kbps
<aliosha> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12720/
<Trium> Hello Blueskynis
<soundray> Prodoc: does 'sudo modinfo gspca' tell you?
<Dr_willis_> user01,  each media player has its own settings, theres no way to change them 'all'  at once.
<shinao1> adam7: the cdrom drive is buggered.. i keep getting ioctl error messages
<blueskynis> it seems I can't kill a process :( is there any other way besides System monitor and kill
<adam7> shinao1: well, you could try to boot from a usb key
<Ontolog> adam7: thanks
<IntangibleLiquid> I cannot configure my touchpad hotkey with keytouch, is there any other way?
<Trium> does the system monitors process kill do a -9?
<blueskynis> I tried and top too
<IntangibleLiquid> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<blueskynis> it wont do
<aliosha> soundray: you get that?
<blueskynis> it's totem
<soundray> aliosha: 'sudo chroot /mnt bash', then 'su - alex', then 'date >test' -- any errors?
<user01> Dr_willis_, how do i switch from xmga to x11 in vlc and totem then?
<aliosha> soundray: clean as a whistl
<c4pone> #dc
<Dr_willis_> user01,  check their menus/settings/docs.  Some players may not even have the options.  I normally use gmplayer, and xine. (99% of the time i use gmplayer)
<legend2440> soundray: aliosha: read #2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288053
<Prodoc> soundray: that gives me a direct e-mail address, is it appropriate to use that?
<havchr> Allright. I have taken this day off to see if I can solve a problem that I've always had with linux: sound! Basically, my soundcard seems to get "busy" etc very often. Like it's not software mixing. It's an nvidia HDA card.
<blueskynis> crap! I must reboot, it tied up my poor CPU :(, see you later guys
<soundray> Prodoc: I suppose so -- it's publicized after all
<Prodoc> ok, cheers
<soundray> legend2440: thanks, that looks useful ( aliosha)
<aliosha> soundray: 1) did you read that 2) should I have been chrooted to /mnt when i ran it? 3) reckon i should try a reboot?
<immux> help me pliz.. my totem only display white n black color, why??
<Teapot> igge: Sorry, that did not work. It just asked me about a bunch of questions to do with the keyboard.
<aliosha> legend2440: thanks
<immux> anyone can help me..
<legend2440> aliosha: yw good luck
<blueskynis> me again :-|
<soundray> aliosha: 2) yes, 3) yes. If you still can't log in, see if you can use a text console (Ctrl-Alt-F2). Go back to gdm with Ctrl-Alt-F7 from there
<Trium> Anybody available to advise me on a network card problem??
<h0ax> hi i come across this problem with compiz : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12722/ any ideas ?
<Trium> WB blueskynis
<danbhfive> immux: try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aliosha> soundray: oh, I could do that. first thing i tried
<aliosha> rebooting :D
<immux> thanks danbhfive, i'll try it now..
<blueskynis> I could excpect this from windows, but not linux :(
<blueskynis> anyway, thanks for help @ Trium
<ravi> hello frnds
<Trium> Did the reboot help Blue?
<Trium> Hi Ravi
<h0ax> is it me or are most ubuntu users, real hardcore wincrap users
<blueskynis> yea it's gone now
<ravi> does anyone have links for iron man movie online
<Botulinum> I have downloaded ubuntu from 3 diffrent sources. and burned iso  image to cd, when i boot from disk the menu pops up to install ubuntu but when i click on this, nothing happins, any help ?
<Trium> :S
<h0ax> ravi
<h0ax> google watch movies online
<h0ax> first link
<nazgul> !java-plugin
<ubottu> Factoid java-plugin not found
<nazgul> !java-firefox
<ubottu> Factoid java-firefox not found
<nazgul> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<soundray> nazgul: please use /msg ubottu java  unless the factoid is relevant to an ongoing conversation
<mojo> hi
<Trium> soundray: are you free atm or busy busy busy still?
<aliosha> soundray, win! thanks for all your help
<soundray> Trium: free (but logging off soon)
<soundray> !yay | aliosha
<ubottu> aliosha: Glad you made it! :-)
<nazgul> soundray: it soon will be :)
<sidgyck> 713 ÎÁ ##linux
<legend2440> aliosha: just curious how did this happen? trying to put /home on its own partition?
<Trium> Ok, hopefully just a quickie then! When I try to apt-get anything I receive..
<Trium> sudo: unable to resolve host Chairon
<aliosha> soundray, :D, and legend2440, thanks to you too... long explanation upcoming
<Trium> Looks like a network dns error?
<soundray> aliosha: use pastebin :)
<havchr> so, to fix my sound bugs, where should I go?
<soundray> !sound | havchr
<ubottu> havchr: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soundray> !intelhda | havchr
<ubottu> havchr: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nazgul> Soo, I am using Sun java in /opt ever since. Now with Ubuntu 8.04 comes firefox 3b5. I did what many pages say and sym-linked libjavaplugin_oji.so to various places e.g. /usr/lib/firefox(-3.0b5)/plugins etc and it does not show up in about:plugins. Yes I did google and even tried the "sed -i 's/XINERAMA/FAKEEXTN/g' /opt/java/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so" trick.
<alan_cng__> hi,there?
<soundray> Trium: perhaps you've set a http proxy?
<Saladin> I have a question... Somehow I have lost all the borders around my windows... How can I get them back?
<danbhfive> Saladin: disable compiz
<Trium> I havnt configured a proxy under System-->Network Proxy, and havnt touched the config of eth0
<nazgul> Saladin: right-click Desktop, Change background, visual effets -> none
<blueskynis> compiz is to blame
<Saladin> But, but... I like my visual effects. And it only happened about ten minutes ago
<Saladin> Will I be able to reactivate Compiz afterwards?
<soundray> Trium: is this Chairon thing the proxy you've set?
<nazgul> Saladin: select no effects, then revert
<Trium> nope thats the name of this PC
<esteth__> saladin: you could also try running either "metacity --replace" or "emerald --replace" to get them back, depending on wether you use emerald, or the default decorator
<danbhfive> Saladin: did you use the restricted-drivers-manager?
<koro> Saladin??
<soundray> Trium: do you get this error when you do 'sudo ls'?
<Saladin> Yes, koro?
<havchr> soundray, Hm. Alsa is selected, but producing sounds is not the problem. It's that programs hogs sound resource. For instance, sometimes when flash and firefox is running, I can't play music, and if I play music in amarok, I can't play on the synth zynAddSub . And sometimes the only fix to "clear soundcard" is reboot (or maybe a magic cl command)
<koro> Saladin: my nick isn't familiar to you, right?
<nazgul> soundray: it there a known prob with the Java plugin in 8.04? see my post above
<alan_cng__> how can i manage hardware device with a GUI in xubuntu? anyone give me some hints? thanks :)
<Trium> I did, followed by a password prompt
<soundray> havchr: did this happen after upgrading, or is it a fresh install?
<Saladin> koro, no it isn't, Should it be?
<koro> different saladin i guess, nvm
<soundray> nazgul: not that I know of
<aliosha> legend2440, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12726/
<Saladin> And the metacity --replace command worked brilliantly
<Saladin> Thanks guys
<havchr> soundray, fresh install. I've had this problem on every computer I've run ubuntu on. HDA nvidia and HDA intel machines.. and maybe one other on-board soundcard that I can't remember the name of.
<Prodoc> how do I determine the installed gspca version? the package manager does not list gspca as installed
<alan_cng__> hi,guys?  how can i manage hardware device with a GUI in xubuntu? anyone give me some hints? thanks :)
<tingle> how can i get a nice hardware overview whitin ubuntu?
<soundray> havchr: I think you may need the DmixPlugin fix from the factoid
<soundray> tingle: which version?
<soundray> Prodoc: 'sudo modinfo gspca' ;)
<Prodoc> 'sudo modinfo gspca'  does not give me a version number either
<legend2440> aliosha: oh ok. well i'm glad your back in business. soundray went above and beyond on that one :)
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<Prodoc> soundray: yes I tried that first ;-)
<dpowerd> havchr, how about /etc/init.c/alsa-utils restart
<aliosha> legend2440, it was good fun (and educational)
<dpowerd> err .d*
<soundray> legend2440: once I started, I couldn't abandon aliosha ;)
<legend2440> aliosha: lol
<havchr> soundray, I've also heard that pulseAudio is something that should fix this. But I don't really know that much about computers.
<havchr> dpowerd, isn't that just cleaning up after the problem instead of fixing it?
<Saladin> Also, another question... Is there a way in Ubuntu, like the Windows feature to increase data transfer from HDD to HDD by increasing priorities. Like you can with explorer.exe in Windows?
<Trium> Soundray: Killed a frozen process of update manager, i still get the resolve error but the package has now been downloaded. Ill have a play and see if im having some network ishoos!
<dpowerd> havchr, perhaps :\
<Dew420> o.O my firefox wont start and my log off/shut off/ restart etc menu wont show up
<J-Unit> does ram get more used up in 64-bit?
<aliosha> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12726/ is an explanation
<soundray> J-Unit: yes, a bit
<andreas__> where i change the HZ on the monitor to 65HZ or higher in the xorg.conf ?
<soundray> aliosha: yeah, I saw it, thanks
<J-Unit> soundray, well how much cuz i had the impression it was almost double the memory
<soundray> aliosha: still not sure why this /tmp thing happened
<soundray> J-Unit: my impression was ca. 25% (but I haven't checked)
<joako> hello, i gotta a question, how can i make grub scan for new systems....and update the menu.list?????????
<danbhfive> !fixgrub > joako
<J-Unit> soundray, u mean 125%?
<soundray> J-Unit: yes
<J-Unit> soundray, ok, just wanted to know
<J-Unit> soundray, thx
<yu> hi
<soundray> Prodoc: perhaps if you search dmesg output for gspca, you may find a version number there
<joako> thanx
<aliosha> soundray, nor am i.
<Trium> Take care all, thanks for the help Soundray!
<Trium> 4 Hours to Age Of Conan early access :D
<Paradoxx> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<soundray> Trium: how did you fix it now?
<aliosha> soundray, although from that forum, it seems that it might be an update bug
<yu> fine
<Paradoxx> !Wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Hepoco> could anyone help me quickly?
<soundray> aliosha: I see
<Trium> Not sure, I had a process of Update Manager dead in the background, killed that. I still get the cannot resolve Chairon error, but the package downloaded and installed correctly
<soundray> Hepoco: no, we only do slow (if at all)
<carlos22> i've installed the last ubuntu distribution and i have a problem with detecting wireless networks , the system recognize i have a card installed (it sees if its enabled or disabled) but it doesnt find networks avialbe around .. the card is "intel 3945ABG" . what can be the prob ?
<Trium> take care, thanks again!
<soundray> Trium: you should make sure that your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname are correct
<Hepoco> I was just wondering to install ubuntu I just wipe my hardisk, and insert the cd, no?
<soundray> !hostname | Trium
<ubottu> Trium: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<soundray> Hepoco: you could. You could also leave the wiping to the installer.
<Paradoxx> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Hepoco> I see, thank you soundray
<soundray> Hepoco: the installer can also create a dual-boot system with your old OS
<Paradoxx> What virtualization program would you guys recommend?
<aliosha> how does one reset gnome-panel's settings to default?
<Hepoco> is it compeltely safe?
<Saladin> What are the minimum specs for Ubuntu Server Edition?
<Hepoco> as in, I wont lose any data?
<Saladin> You will lose data on the partition you want to install to.
<Saladin> As it formats the partition
<dpowerd> Hepoco, you said "wipe"
<Saladin> But, other than that, you won't lose any data
<soundray> Hepoco: no, when you resize a partition, things like a powercut can lead to data loss. Always have a backup.
<ifireball> #ubuntu-il
<Saladin> Just ensure you install to an empty partition
<Botulinum> Can some one help me
<Botulinum> I downloaded ubuntu and burned the image to cd when i boot from disk everything seems fine but it never loads
<plamen> Hello Everyone!
<Botulinum> upper left coner just says loading
<soundray> Botulinum: have you checked the CD's integrity? There is a boot option for that
<plamen> I'm want to try Ubuntu but the install wouldn't start
<plamen> can someone here help?
<carlos22> i've installed the last ubuntu distribution and i have a problem with detecting wireless networks , the system recognize i have a card installed (it sees if its enabled or disabled) but it doesnt find networks avialbe around .. the card is "intel 3945ABG" . what can be the prob ?
<Botulinum> Soundray: you mean check to see if disk is corupt option ?
<Tetrapus> hi there
<soundray> Botulinum: yes
<pawan> hi
<Botulinum> Ill try that  Ill be back
<Tetrapus> Can anybody name me a windows movie-maker like program? Where I can make movies out of images (+ sound)
<soundray> aliosha: I think you have to log into failsafe mode and delete $HOME/.gnome2/panel2.d
<enervation3> Hi - can't believe I got myself into this situation. I effectively did sudo rm * in /usr/bin. I cancelled it by the time it had got to g, but that means that apt, aptitude, dpkg etc are gone so I can't reinstall stuff. I've downloaded the ubuntu iso but I can't open it to copy the files out, and I downloaded the dpkg .deb package but have the same problem. I had thought of burning the iso and trying to fix from a live environment
<kajo> tetrapus, I recommend trying dyne:bolic...
<dpowerd> ouch
<aliosha> soundray, fun... here goes :D
<chocobanana> Hi everyone
<Saladin> Tetrapus, I would also recommend lives, as that seems good.
<plamen> anyone who can help me install ubuntu?
<yu> hi,boy
<Saladin> kajo: What is Dyne:bolic like?
<rsk> plamen: burn cd boot, and install ?
<soundray> plamen: okay, I'll pop round. Where do you live?
<Tetrapus> kajo, saladin, are dyne:bolic / lives in the repos?
<soundray> just kidding
<Saladin> Lives isn't, I don't think.
<rss> hi, ubuntu has a plugin for firefox where it covers flash content with a grey screen with a play sign... what is it called?
<rss> that add-on for firefox
<Saladin> It is an add on for FF
<Saladin> Called "Stop Auto-Play"
<enervation3> flashblock?
<plamen> rsk: I dowloaded the 64bit iso and burnt it on a CD, i get in the initial menu but that's about it
<chocobanana> I have a problem in Xubuntu 8.04 with a portuguese keyboard: Basically, when I try to make the @ sign (Alt Gr + 2) it will turn on caps lock and num lock and it makes it impossible for me to do the @ sign using the keyboard. Can someone tell me how to make it behave properly?
<rss> Saladin: cool, thanks.
<plamen> soundray: thanks but no thanks :-)
<Saladin> FlashBlock is a bit different, in that it blocks ALL flash, not just videos/music
<rss> Saladin: my bro had it on his laptop, it was awesome... so I asked.
<Saladin> I love it.
<soundray> plamen: have you checked the CD? There is a boot option for it
<Saladin> Also, you may wanna try noscript
<Saladin> It makes things so much safer
<plamen> soundray: i tried but nothing works
<wols> rss: you'd need to get it from addons.mozilla.org
<mib> hi.
<mib> i am currently using ubuntu fesity
<mib> and i want to know how can i do apt-get java
<mib> i have version 1.5 currently
<mib> but it still complains to me that i dont have java
<Tetrapus> kajo:  huh? dynebolic seems rather complicated, booting?
<mib> pls help
<soundray> plamen: it's safe to assume you've burned a coaster then. Do a md5sum check of the .iso you downloaded before you try again.
<Mark17> hello, is it possible to see what packages are installed with apt-get?
<rss> I know... it is only for youtube and like?
<soundray> !md5sum | plamen
<ubottu> plamen: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<European-African> hello, I used lvm on part of my harddisk when I install from the alternative cd. But I only formatted and used one of the lv as /home, the others are just lv not being used. How do I format a lv to XFS and mount it?
<wols> !java | mib
<ubottu> mib: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<dpowerd> !java | mib
<Saladin> First off... mib, go to your terminal and type in sudo apt-get update
<Mark17> or what packages where installed during installation?
<soundray> Mark17: 'dpkg --get-selections'
<mib> ya
<mib> i done that
<mib> saladin: i done that already
<wols> European-African: mkfs.xfs /path/to/device
<Saladin> And then go to the Add Programs thing from your Applications menu
<andreas__> where i change the HZ on the monitor to 65HZ or higher in the xorg.conf ? can someone help me?
<Saladin> Type in Java on the little search box
<Saladin> And all Java applications will show up for you
<plamen> ok I'll try the md5sum thing thanks guys I'll let you know if it works
<European-African> wols: and the path to device is the one that says /dev/mapper/logvol-music?
<illmorta1> Can anyone here help me change my default menu icon?
<Ginetteann> Any COD4 PS3 players inside?
<filthpig> what's the best open source alternative to M$ Visual C++?
<European-African> wols: there is also /dev/logvol
<mib> saladin: is it Java 1.4 plugin for mozilla /firefox?
<illmorta1> ginetteann i play COD4 :p
<mib> or Sun Java 5.0 Plugin?
<Saladin> Hold on, let me find out what I use.
<wols> European-African: /dev/mapper/... sounds about right
<wols> filthpig: kdevelop or eclipse I guess
<Ginetteann> illmorta1, PS3?
<wols> !ot | Ginetteann
<illmorta1> im on it right now.... i just finished installing Gutsy Gibbon last night :P
<ubottu> Ginetteann: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<danbhfive> mib sun-java6-plugin
<edwin__> why are the themes i've just installed not appearing in my appearance preferences for selection?
<Saladin> Damn my slow computer
<Saladin> :D
<Ginetteann> !ot | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mib> danbhfive: i only seen java5-plugin
<chocobanana> ﻿I have a problem in Xubuntu 8.04 with a portuguese keyboard: Basically, when I try to make the @ sign (Alt Gr + 2) it will turn on caps lock and num lock and it makes it impossible for me to do the @ sign using the keyboard. Can someone tell me how to make it behave properly?
<illmorta1> edwin... probably because you dragged the archive into the themes
<Mark17> soundray: that isnt working: dpkg: unknown option --get
<danbhfive> mib: I dunno, Im on hardy
<Saladin> Then, mib, go with that one. Have you considered upgrading your system?
<Mark17> so dpkg --get selections isnt working :( (ubuntu 8.04)
<mib> upgrading in the sense of?
<soundray> Mark17: 'dpkg --get-selections'
<Saladin> It may be that Java 6 is unavailable on feisty repos
<illmorta1> does anyone know how to change the default menu icon (start button?)
<mod_cure> how can i see all the package installed on OS ?
<wols> chocobanana: X or tty?
<mib> hmmmm
<wols> mod_cure: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<sidewalk> i installed an nvidia driver on my Ubuntu and now it doesnt work
<soundray> mod_cure: dpkg --get-selections
<sidewalk> how do i reconfigure X ?
<Armored_Azrael> Hey, does anyone know how I can add an action to occur when I resume a session from a locked state
<Armored_Azrael> ?
<mib> saladin:but java plugin and the default java installed on ubuntu are different?
<wols> sidewalk: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Armored_Azrael> sidewalk: Try running nvidia-xconfig
<h0ax> how do i add my user to sudoers file
<whuut> please somebody help; i changed the /boot/grub/menu.lst, now i cant boot from the hard drive. I'm on live cd now, please help me fix it
<sidewalk> i cant get X running
<wols> h0ax: man sudoers
<megaserg> hello, my videofiles are played frame-by-frame with totem on Hardy
<sidewalk> wols: thanks
<soundray> h0ax: you don't
<wols> h0ax: sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<soundray> wols: never! ( h0ax)
<enervation3> Does anyone know where I can get the hardy version of the dpkg binary (that lives in /usr/bin)?
<wols> whuut: edit it back on the live cd
<wols> soundray: why not. does adduser add the new user to sudoers? I doubt it
<soundray> h0ax: 'sudo adduser username admin'
<wols> so adduser now had sudoers support?
<h0ax> thanks
<franco> ciao a tutti come faccio per scaricare un film???
<astro76> enervation3: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/dpkg
<whuut> wols: I'am, but gedit wont let me save it, it says i don't have permission to save it
<astro76> !it | franco
<soundray> wols: to edit /etc/sudoers (which is rarely, if ever, necessary), you use 'sudo visudo'
<ubottu> franco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<plamen> soundray/ubottu: md5sum says the iso is fine
<h0ax> soundray, admin doesn't exist
<soundray> h0ax: which version of ubuntu do  you have?
<enervation3> astro76: The problem is I don't have dpkg installed (accidentally wiped about half of /usr/bin out) so I can't use any .deb packages
<h0ax> gusty
<wols> soundray: true
<rascal999> can't get sound
<soundray> plamen: you compared against the public hashes?
<wols> whuut: gksu
<rascal999> only youtube sound now works
<plamen> yes
<wols> menu.lst is owned by root
<soundray> h0ax: what do you get from "grep admin /etc/group"?
<wols> enervation3: either you learn how to unpack .deb with cpio and such or you reinstall
<mcphail> enervation3: you care going to have to copy across the files from another install
<h0ax> soundray, nothing
<RP_SWE> ﻿Im trying to install virutalbox on 8.04 but it has compile problems, it wants me to sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup but it dosnt work
<plamen> soundray: I downloaded ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<enervation3> ok thx
<whuut> wols: thank you thank you! :-D
<soundray> plamen: compare the md5 result agains the publicized correct hashes on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<plamen> soundray: put it on a CD and tried to install, as I said I boot to the initial menu, but after that nothing works
<plamen> soundray: that's exactly what i did
<CitizenC> I'm having a weird issue that started with 8.04: I have to hold down my mousewheel button in order to scroll up in a window (Firefox, local file browsers, whatever). Down works fine.
<CitizenC> Ideas? :S
<soundray> plamen: then your burn must have failed. Sometimes it's better to reduce the burn speed.
<WGGMk> Im having an issue with Likewise Open, trying to join a domain and it keeps complaining about TCP/UDP ports being blocked. I have a WinXP Pro SP2 machine that is on the same network/subnet and is able to join perfectly fine. Any Help???
<soundray> h0ax: is this a recent install?
<plamen> soundray: I tried more than once - burnt on different discs etc... nothing works
<rascal999> I can only play sound in flash, why can't I play sound in Totem movie player?
<soundray> plamen: have you tried booting another computer with those disks?
<soundray> plamen: what CPU do you have?
<plamen> soundray: AMD Turion 64 Mobile
<RP_SWE> My headers are messsed up, cant install virtualbox (deb file)
<alessandro> Hello friends!
<CitizenC> rascal999: Pulseaudio is poop. System -> Prefs -> Sound. Under "Devices", make sure that all playback options are set to ALSA.
<RP_SWE> so it wants to compile the source
<RP_SWE> what should I do?
<wols> RP_SWE: error message?
<plamen> soundray: and no, I haven't tried another PCs, I only have this one
<CitizenC> rascal: I had that same problem
<RP_SWE> wols: Makefile:127: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop.
<Nave_> hi
<wols> then install the sources and header packages for your kernel
<Nebilim> :quit
<plamen> soundray: but I do have a Windows XP and CentOS installed on this laptop with a GRUB booter
<Armored_Azrael> Anyone know how to bind an action to trigger on the resume of a locked session?
<RP_SWE> wols: how?
<perfector> how can i remove gnome and all packages related to it??
<wols> apt-cache search kernel-headers (or linux-headers)
<wols> sae for source
<Nave_> how do i add widgets to my dektop?
<Nave_> desktop*
<bazhang> perfector, no xserver or only kde or what
<perfector> wols: hey wols
<white_eagle> can more qt4 themes (styles) be downloaded and installed?
<wols> perfector:  remove libgnome32 and libgnome2-common
<rascal999> CitizenC: thans
<Nave_> does anyone know how i can add widgets to my desktop
<white_eagle> not only those 5 that are already there
<wols> Nave_: gdesklets for example
<Nave_> do i search in add/remove?
<perfector> bazhang: actually i wont mind having gdm but everything related to gnome must be gone
<Nave_> gdesklets?
<bazhang> perfector, you want any wm?
<plamen> soundray: so I guess I'll just work with CentOS for now... until Ubuntu comes up with a version that I would be able to install
<perfector> bazhang: wols: and then wud install fluxbox..
<white_eagle> Nave_: screenlets
<Nave_> do i searck that in addremove
<Nave_> ok
<white_eagle> !screenlets | Nave_
<ubottu> Nave_: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<CitizenC> np
<perfector> bazhang: wols: machine with less resources..
<soundray> plamen: oh, you're giving up?
<Nave_> compiz runs slow
<Nave_> on my 1.8gig
<perfector> bazhang: wols: so i dont want to login to gnome  at all
<plamen> soundray: what else is there to do? I already spent 2 days trying to figure this out
<Nave_> pentium 4
<white_eagle> Nave_: what kind of g. card do you have?
<bazhang> 2 days :)
<RP_SWE> wols: but I dont know what to download
<Nave_> i have a onboard video card 2 very basic
<white_eagle> navetz_: it runs great on my intel celeron m 1.5 ghz processor
<Nave_> intel
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> sorry
<soundray> plamen: well, you could choose a non-CD based installation method
<white_eagle> I meant Nave_
<Paradox1> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<perfector> bazhang: wols: any idea wht happened to fluxbuntu??
<Nave_> i dunno its very basic
<bazhang> plamen, try unetbootin
<white_eagle> bye
<Nave_> well you know in appearences?
<perfector> bazhang: wols: seems dead
<Nave_> when i try to change it to high
<Nave_> or normal it wont let me
<jeleta> how do i install planeshift
<soundray> plamen: or install with wubi (somewhat limited, but good for evaluation)
<Nave_> oh well i guess basic is not bad still
<Nave_> this looks still nice
<plamen> soundray: i didn't see the net install version on the ubuntu website
<Dew420> hmm
<soundray> !install | plamen
<ubottu> plamen: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<filthpig> wols, Eclipse claims to support several languages, but when dl'ed from repos it only talks about Java.. Do you have knowledge of using it?
<kompi03> kontol
<jeleta> how do i install planeshift does anyone know
<bazhang> jeleta, what have you tried; what errors have you gotten
<IdleOne> jeleta, have you searched for it in Synaptic package manager?
<jeleta> no its a game
<spainish> Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad said America is the axis of the evil and it will be in his black list.
<bazhang> !info planeshift
<ubottu> Package planeshift does not exist in hardy
<wols> filthpig: there are "addons", C should be there out of the box. others I used have been ones for python and for php
<IdleOne> jeleta, you probably need to install build-essential if you are trying to compile yourself
<jeleta> yea its an mmorpg
<wols> filthpig: look for "CDT" that'S the C/C++ one
<Dew420> whyyy wont the color of my text change
<kompi03> fuck you penis
<IdleOne> kompi03, not good. good bye
<digbert> This doesn't seem intuitive.
<jeleta> where so i get ﻿build-essential
<digbert> I typed apt-get install git and then I typed git.
<digbert> bash informed me to install git-core to use git.
<IdleOne> jeleta, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wols> jeleta: same place you get all other packages
<perfector> whats planeshift??
<jeleta> ok thank you
<RP_SWE> which linux-headers should I have for virtualbox???
<wols> perfector: a game
<jeleta> im new so im stupid
<Nave_> ubuntu is now very user friendly
<wols> RP_SWE: the exact ones for your running kernel. uname -a
<soundray> digbert: is this a support issue?
<sidewalk> okey
<sidewalk> im having problems changing resolution in Ubuntu 8.04
<perfector> wols: k
<wols> soundray: if it's like he said it is, it's also a bug then
<IdleOne> digbert, you need a more direct answer then install package B to use package A?
<wols> IdleOne: apt should do that automatically
<digbert> IdleOne: No. The issue is that apt-get install git should install *git*.
<sidewalk> i cant configure above 800x600, when doing it with System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<digbert> IdleOne: I shouldn't have to install git-core as git should depend, naturally, on git-core.
<Botulinum> Nothing happind
<IdleOne> wols, digbert agreed but it didn't and told you what to do so I think that is pretty good
<wols> IdleOne: it's crap and a bug
<adisini> my pcmcia modem was got IP from my ISP, but the internet is not connected?anybody can help me?
<IdleOne> wols, report it to launchpad. probably just an oversite
<wols> the point of apt is to do it automatically, or I could stay with dpkg
<branstrom> Hi guys. In hardy it seems only "ruby1.8" is installed? Should I install the metapackage "ruby" too? It depends on ruby1.8. And irb depends on irb1.8 likewise and so on...
<digbert> Will do.
<perfector> adisini: no ping replies u mean??
<Botulinum> When i boot from disk the ubuntu menu comes up, but when i try to install or check disk or anything it just acts like its not doing anything
<wols> IdleOne: yes a bug. can't since I don't run git (or ubuntu), digbert does
<jeleta> now what do i do i installed build-essential
<soundray> digbert, IdleOne, wols: apt-get install git installs git, but  it's a different git, not the revision control system
<filthpig> wols, all I seem to find is "plug-in development", as in make your own plugin Oo
<IdleOne> jeleta, now you follow the install instructions for planeshift
<wols> jeleta: now you have a compiler and can compile watever you want
<soundray> So it's not a bug, just a namespace conflict
<digbert> Oh, GNU Interactive Tools.
<jeleta> how do i compile it
<Botulinum> i wonder what the problem is
<Botulinum> i burned at 8x
<jeleta> it is a .bin file
<perfector> any idead y my custom compiled kernel (using kpkg) dows not build the initramfs during installation??
<perfector> any idead y my custom compiled kernel (using kpkg) dows not build the initramfs during installation??
<perfector> opps sorry
<adisini> perfector: yup. but IP, gateway and DNS was automatic configured
<spsneo> can i install ubuntu on mac?
<adisini> perfector
<Botulinum> why is ubuntu not installing ?!?
<adisini> can u help me?
<soundray> spsneo: yes, if it's recent enough
<perfector> adisini: u mean u can even ping ur dns server, oe gateway server?
<spsneo> actually i am going to buy one laptop
<plamen> ok thanks guys, I'm going to reboot and try the net install now
<perfector> adisini: did u try reconnecting??
<spsneo> i am confused what to buy a pc or a mac?
<perfector> any idea y my custom compiled kernel (using kpkg) does not build the initramfs during installation?? pls help
<havchr> where can I find .asoundrc?
<Botulinum> Soundray: It does the same thing when i check the disk it jsut acts like its doing nothing
<speps> hey guys ... i have an mdf image so i converted it to iso with mdf2iso ... but when i try to mount it i get bad fs type ... when i do "file file.iso" i get "file.iso: data"... it seems to be different to iso files ... how can i solve this issue?Thanks
<farfadet_> french is were?
<perfector> havchr: in ur home folder probably...
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<adisini> perfector: yes, i can't ping anywhere. but i can ping my own IP. I was try to connecting about a week :D
<farfadet_> ou est le forum francais?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fr
<perfector> adisini: is any firewall running??
<water_foul> i'm having a Apache2/php5/mysql install problem, is this the right place to ask?
<Botulinum> I used infrarecorder to burn the image, maybe i should try another program to burn it ?
<Saladin> Je parlez pas Francais. #Ubuntu-fr pour Francais
<soundray> Botulinum: perhaps
<adisini> perfector: hm... maybe. how can I view my firewall configuration?
<soundray> !burniso | Botulinum
<ubottu> Botulinum: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<perfector> any idea y my custom compiled kernel (using kpkg) does not build the initramfs during installation?? pls help
<soundray> !repeat | perfector
<ubottu> perfector: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<perfector> adisini: sudo iptables -L -n
<perfector> ubottu: gee sorry ... will do that
<ubottu> perfector: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unimatrix9> is it just me, there seems to be a lot of troubles with wireless drivers, especially the ralink ones ( 8.04 hardy )
<Dr_willis_> wireless = 'lot of troubles' about everywhere ive ever tried it.
<filthpig> unimatrix9, it's not just you ;)
<soundray> unimatrix9: they are a total pain in the neck. I ripped the card out of my wife's laptop and replaced it with an Intel one.
<yamanickill> unimatrix9: ubuntu seems to not like laptop wireless. most other ones are fine i've found
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<soundray> unimatrix9: no more problems since
<speps> hey guys ... i have an mdf image so i converted it to iso with mdf2iso ... but when i try to mount it i get bad fs type ... when i do "file file.iso" i get "file.iso: data"... it seems to be different to iso files ... how can i solve this issue?Thanks
<yamanickill> unimatrix9: i currently use an LM
<perfector> wols: ok by removing  libgnome will it also remove stuff like gnome-terminal??
<jonah> hey guys i've got a second hard drive which shows up no worries in dolphin but i always have to double click it to mount it. how can i have it auto mount or append my fstab to do so cleanly?
<filthpig> yamanickill, ubuntu's not the problem, the problem is manufactorers not providing drivers
<Saladin> In terms of setting up a network, can I use all desktop versions, or would you recommend I use a Server edition of Ubuntu as well?
<unimatrix9> LM ? =?
<adisini> perfector: ok, thx bro. I'll try to check my firewall now. but i need to reboot first. see u later :)
<soundray> unimatrix9: it can't just have been a driver issue. I had dropping connections and other failures under a popular closed-source OS as well.
<Cew27> can anyone tell me why i can acess keyring manager without having to eneter a password and from there it can show my password for that keyring, hardly secure!
<perfector> adisini: k
<yamanickill> filthpig: yeah, i know that...but i'm just saying thats a problem with linux in general...because of proprietry drivers
<wols> perfector: yes since that depends on libgnome
<wols> filthpig: http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/
<filthpig> yamanickill, true
<perfector> wols: cool.... just what i would need... that means it would leave me with a base install of ubuntu ??
<yamanickill> i like to keep one that works out the box just incase i get any problems...i use an LM technologies USB one and it works perfectly...just seems to be laptop ones i've had problems with
<unimatrix9> its really hard to pick out an pci wireless card that works out of the box this way..
<yamanickill> but...having said that..i've never not got one to work...eventually they all work with me
<wols> perfector: define "base". you still have all of X
<wangdong> hi
<wols> perfector: gnome is part of ubuntu's "base"
<unimatrix9> hard cash if you make the wrong choice
<perfector> wols: uh yeah ok i get it now..
<perfector> wols: thx
<wols> unimatrix9: pretty much none does. your best choice is atheros (intel is another good choice but they only exist built in usually)
<wols> there are drivers which could work out of the box (ralink, zd1211, etc)
<wols> but in the end they have various problems
<perfector> how accurate is ubuntuhcl.org??
<anja> hi....
<yamanickill> unimatrix9: I've found that i can get most wireless drivers working eventually
<Cew27> can anyone tell me why i can acess keyring manager without having to eneter a password and from there it can show my password for that keyring, hardly secure!
<unimatrix9> ralink was the discussion of not working correctly
<anja> hi....
<wols> yamanickill: yes, but with how much hassle (or ndiswrapper)
<wols> unimatrix9: the driver is Free, but it's shit
<perfector> i guess before buying any hw its best to check there
<wols> not too happy about the hardware or software there
<yamanickill> wols: only one took longer than 10 mins
<bazhang> ohmy wols
<anja> hi........
 * wols hands bazhang a !
<bazhang> anja hi
<unimatrix9> wireless seems to have an new chipset out there too, the marvell chip
<yamanickill> does linux have the ability to use 802.11 n yet btw?
<cypha> which codecs should i be installing? gstreamer extra plugins, gstreamer ffmpeg video plugin, or gstreamer plugins for aac, xvid, mpeg2, faad.......or all of them?
<yamanickill> cypha: depends what for
<unimatrix9> i did see wimax drivers in the kernel modules of hardy
<Cew27> can anyone tell me why i can acess keyring manager without having to eneter a password and from there it can show my password for that keyring, hardly
<cypha> yamanickill, generally, is it better to have all of them, or does 1 of them do what the others do anyway?
<cypha> i was trying to play a video and it said i needed a codec
<unimatrix9> cypha : all , why not?
<cypha> it found those 3 codecs
<Chrysalis> whats the difference between hardy-desktop-i386.iso and ubuntu-8.4-desktop-i386.iso here http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<unimatrix9> wont hurt you
<cypha> ...unimatrix9: just in case there was redundancy
<yamanickill> cypha: install the ones that it needs to play it...don't install more
<yamanickill> if it says you need them all...install them all
<yamanickill> i only install codecs i need
<taxman> cypha: did you check the Ubuntu wiki page on codecs? It's good to know
<cypha> doesn't say i need all, but it's asking to choose which to intsall
<cypha> i didn't taxman, but it's worth a read?
<rsk> Chrysalis: i can't find a ubuntu-8.4-desktop-i386.iso there
<taxman> cypha: yeah, It's right off the main questions iirc
<rsk> Chrysalis: or any name having ubuntu-8.4
<Chrysalis> rsk: its there
<yamanickill> cypha: what were you trying to play
<lyzium> how do i get the output of the top most codebox in this post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797411
<cypha> yamanickill: a movie
<rsk> Chrysalis: unless the search function in firefox is broken it's not there
<yamanickill> cypha: what type?
<filthpig> wols, found it through Synaptic :)
<cypha> xvid
<Chrysalis> rsk: sorry, 8.04
<cypha> avi
<doron> hi, Im trying to get my TV card (Hauppage PVR-150) to work with ubuntu but no luck . kernel loads IVTV but I cant change the inputs to something viewable
<yamanickill> go for the extra plugins
<cypha> k
<cypha> will do
<rsk> Chrysalis: dunno but take the ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<cypha> so i'll get them all!
<rsk> that
<cypha> =)
<FloodBot2> cypha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rsk> 's what i used
<taxman> lyzium: I'm not sure that's output. I think that user is quoting another user's comments
<unimatrix9> we need an new list for wireless this one is not up to date https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsByVersion
<Chrysalis> rsk: i wonder it that one has all 3 desktops. . . the one that doesnt specify ubuntu
<unimatrix9> its still only for 7.10
<taxman> lyzium: nm, don't listen to me
<lyzium> taxman, oh i see... i was hoping it was a grep of some command.. that would have been neat as im unsure what driver is running on my laptop
<lyzium> taxman, oh
<yamanickill> anyone had any exprience with nvidia geforce 8400GS? i'm building a new computer and am gonna use that as my second graphics card for dual screen
<tacit> !HCL @ yamanickill
<ubottu> tacit: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols> yamanickill: pretty much all videocards have 2 connectors nowadays
<wols> no need to buy a 2nd card
 * tacit realized he is in a strange land.
<enervation3> Hi - I manged to wipe out the first quarter of /usr/bin. I've copied over the dpkg file from another installation, but now when using it I get the error "sudo: dpkg: command not found". Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<yamanickill> i find that a lot more bother to set up dual screen than having 2 graphics cards
<unimatrix9> 8400gs does it not do duak screen
<bazhang> !yast | tacit
<ubottu> Factoid yast not found
<yamanickill> plus, my first graphics card is on my motherboard
<bazhang> :)
<wols> yamanickill: then it's useless and your 8400gs will be way better, even when it's a crappy card itsel
<wols> f
<yamanickill> unimatrix9: i've had bad experiences with trying to dual screen with one card
<tacit> bazhang: Happens sometimes.
<cypha> and for vlc, do i do sudo apt-get install vlc-nox ?
<taxman> lyzium: I'm not on my Ubuntu box, but you can get that info from one of the items in the system -> administration menu.
<cypha> is that the right one?
<yamanickill> wols: so you think i should get one card that has 2 outputs rather than 2 cards?
<yamanickill> cypha: sudo apt-get install vlc
<unimatrix9> i see
<cypha> k
<wols> yamanickill: yes. and a decent one. what mobo/cpu?
<taxman> lyzium: or you can read through the output of dmesg :)
<wols> yamanickill: and what usage for the PC?
<wols> yamanickill: the 8400gs will be as fast or faster than your built in card
<yamanickill> otherboard is an intel...can't remember model number
<OllieH> Hi, does anyone know why when I play my music it plays at a slightly different frequency? I dont notice it, but if I tune my guitar to the normal 440, then it sounds out of tune, and if i change it to 430 then it sounds right.... any ideas?
<yamanickill> motherboard*
<yamanickill> wols: the pc is just a general home computer
<wols> yamanickill: play _any_ games?
<tacit> enervation3: If you get a live system, see man dpkg for --root and friend to operate on another root file system, e.g. the one containing the /usr/bin you are trying to fix.
<yamanickill> wols: only xmoto really
<yamanickill> but xmoto works fine with my 7 year old laptop with an ATI graphics card
<yamanickill> infact, i got compiz-fusion working on this
<wols> ok, for a linux only machine a videocard isn't that pressing need
<wols> not many games and video is doable on built in
<kwan> i'm reading a ubuntu install howto right now, and it suggests that one should create separate /boot /swap /home /root partitions.  In particular, it saids creating separate /boot partition is a good security measure
<perfector> apt says some packages are kept back but when i say aptitude upgrade it does not get upgraded??
<dos000> i have funny characters apearing in eclipse in hardy when editing files with unicode
<unimatrix9> wols, unless you play games on the linux box , i do...
<unimatrix9> :P
<wols> perfector: dist-upgrade
<dos000> the geditor is fine with the same file
<kwan> can someone explain why/how so?  i'm new to this, and would like to learn more =D
<wols> unimatrix9: not many games available :P
<yamanickill> i think my motherboard's built in graphics card only has 1 output...which is why i was getting the nvidia
<unimatrix9> true. but like the ones i play
<lyzium> taxman, thank you
<wols> yamanickill: yes I understand, but: what mobo is it?
<yamanickill> wols: i was basically asking...is the nvidia 8400GS any good lol
<wols> yamanickill: not really but your needs are very simple
<yamanickill> 2 secs i'll check the model number
<wols> yamanickill: however builtin graphics will cost you performance of your CPU/memory bus
<dos000> anyone here familiar ti the eclise ide and ubuntu hardy ?
<illmorta1> Does anyone know how to change the "Folder theme" specifically?
<perfector> wols: ur a saviour... y does this happen though??
<Nave_> hey ..there is no need to defrag on ubuntu hey?
<bazhang> Nave_, nay
<taxman> kwan: googling for linux partitions or partioning, that sort of thing will give you much better info that we can explain here. The short version is you can set different permissions and other filesystem options if you have different partitions
<Nave_> cool
<bazhang> not on ext3 Nave_
<wols> " kept back is when packages have not been upgraded even though newer versions
<wols>              are available. This happens if dependencies cannot be resolved, packages are on hold or you used "upgrade" not
<wols>              "dist-upgrade" and new packages need to be installed. "
<Nave_> how do i know what i have?
<yamanickill> wols: Intel 946GZ + ICH7
<christoz> hello!
<Nave_> how do i find out what i have?
<Chrysalis> rsk: sorry, another stupid question, what do i use to erase a RW cd in ubuntu lol
<wols> yamanickill: ick. what cpu?
<Nave_> ext3?
<wols> Nave_: "mount"
<yamanickill> wols: Intel Dual Core E2180
<KenSentMe> I put a .pcf.gz font in my font folder, but fc-cache still sees nothing new (/usr/local/share/fonts: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs) and apps cant use the font. What am i doing wrong?
<yamanickill> you recommend something else? i've not bought it yet
<perfector> wols: thx a lot
<wols> yamanickill: I have a e2160. very nice CPU but on a p35 board
<unimatrix9> brasero to burn cdroms etc
<Nave_> oh yeah mount
<wols> yamanickill: I'd advise you to get one as well
<bazhang> yamanickill, this is getting a bit offtopic
<Nave_> how do i access mount?
<Falling-Inferno> How would i go about setting up a PHPBB Forum, That is hosting off my computer?
<wols> that it is
<adelfino> http://www.ubuntu.com/files/u3/languages.png
<wols> !info phpbb
<ubottu> Package phpbb does not exist in hardy
<bazhang> terminal Nave_
<yamanickill> ok'
<adelfino> Does anyone note something strange in one of the GIMP windows?
<wols> !lamp | Falling-Inferno
<christoz> I'm having problem on acquiring sound events(look at http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/1144/soundpreferencesyv8.png)...
<ubottu> Falling-Inferno: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<yamanickill> ok, thanks wols, i'll look into it
<Nave_> ok
<sarah_bear> hey guys, anyone here every used Nepenthes for ubuntu?
<r> help i had copied the xubuntu cd using the xcopy command with /e /h that is using all directories and hidden files and still iam getting a "missing operating system" error when i boot from my pendrive
<r> the md5 is fine nothin corrupt or damaged
<lubosz> zup
<Odd-rationale> So midnight commander is the classic unix terminal-based file manager. What are my other options?
<Tack> I think I need a little tech support: I have 3 gutsy systems each with the same sources.list.  After doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade on each, I now have 3 different versions of openssh-client (4.6p1-5build1, 4.6p1-5ubuntu0.2, and 4.6p1-5ubuntu0.5).  The latter actually does seem to be the latest -- at least it has ssh-vulnkey.  Why might the other two systems not pick up the update?
<Skiessi> has ubuntu some stupid adjustment for drawing straight lines or is it just my mouse? I can't draw smooth curves or anyhing like that
<bazhang> r why not cfdisk
<lubosz> in which config file is specified that compiz starts with gnome session start AND can i add some arguments :D ???!?!?!??!??!
<r> whats that
<bazhang> r what tutorials did you follow
<christoz> the ubuntu help says about enabling sound server startup ,,,where is that?
<r> no tutorial just copied all files hidden as well
<JoaoJoao> hello
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com r check this
<JoaoJoao> Anyone here knows a workaround for the rtl8187 wireless "random" disconnection bug?
<r> i dont want to install just want to keep it live
<cypha> my sound has stopped working!?
<cypha> i'm not sure why
<cypha> it was working before
<cypha> not sure what changed
<bazhang> r that can be done too
<JoaoJoao> apart from the "rmmod rtl8187" "modprobe rtl8187"? Maybe a driver patch
<r> somethin inside windows i have no cd
<OllieH> Hi, does anyone know why when I play my music it plays at a slightly different frequency? I dont notice it, but if I tune my guitar to the normal 440, then it sounds out of tune, and if i change it to 430 then it sounds right.... any ideas?
<r> just an simulated iso
<KingOfDos> are there any known bitlbee problems?
<kwan> taxman: i thought you could set permissions for any file/directory regardless if they're in the same/different partition
<r> theres someone named iso!!
<r> lol
<bazhang> r mount the iso on a partition then
<geus> hi
<r> iam inside windows its not as flexible as linux
<sudobash> wow my car just got towed for jumping another car off
<sudobash> last time i try to help someone
<pambrocio> hi peeps i need help installing java-tools-bundle-update5-linux.sh
<r> i want to keep it live because i dont want to even touch the MBR
<bazhang> r the way you do it wont work
<taxman> kwan: yes, but the rub is in the other options you can set and if the the home partition gets corrupted on the off chance, then you don't lose your others. But there are a lot of factors that go into it, which is why I recommended further reading if you really wanted to know. If it's just your home system, the defaults will work super for just about everybody
<infamous> hey everyone
<cypha> i don't know what happened
<r> ok i got a toutorial from pendrive linux thanx
<cypha> i think i downloaded some codecs and now my sound isn't working
<Tazzie> Hi, anyone has any experience with Big Desktop on two monitors?
<cypha> the ubuntu-restricted-stuff
<cypha> or whatever
<J-Unit> how do u save the shortcuts for apps onto the bar in xubuntu (in ubuntu i right cliked and chose save to panel)
<bazhang> kwan psychocats has some excellent stuff on that
<KenSentMe> How can i install a new pcf.gz font?
<pambrocio> how do i install the java tools bundle how do  go about this had hard time installing the sdk by itself
<bazhang> !java | pambrocio
<ubottu> pambrocio: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Tazzie> Anyone has a dual monitor setup?
<KenSentMe> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<kwan> bazhang google psychocats partition?
<bazhang> kwan let me get you the link
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome kwan
<infamous> can someone hellp me i have a problem 2 install a web cam
<sudobash> Tazzie there are tutorials for dual monitor
<Tazzie> sudobash: yeah I tried...
<christoz> I'm having problem on acquiring sound events(look at http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/1144/soundpreferencesyv8.png)...
<Tazzie> but it doesn't work
<christoz> the ubuntu help says about enabling sound server startup ,,,where is that?
<kwan> bazhang: thanks, i love to learn the inter-workings.  Linux lets you delve deep into this kinda stuff. :>
<bazhang> ;]
<Nave_> ok
<Nave_> i found what file system i have
<Nave_> 2 types. i have ext3 and fuse???
<Tazzie> sudobash: My login-screen works in dual-mon, (only I can only type on the mon. my mouse is)
<Nave_> dunno what that is
<rinaldi_> im getting grub error 13 when I try to boot to windows HDD. here is my fdisk -l and menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m77213da0 any ideas?
<Nave_> i think its all ext3 however
<Xorothal> hey guys, i can't seem to find the vmware-server package in synaptic (in hardy), am I missing a repo?
<Tazzie> sudobash: but when I login I get a cloned desktop and when I change to 3360x1050 I get a garbled up desktop
<Nave_> i installed ubuntu under default installation guided partition
<Nave_> the default guided installation
<taxman> vmware server isn't in the repos anymore is it?
<Nave_> so i'm assuming its all ext3
<Tazzie> Hey XS4All doet het weer ;-)
<rsk> xs4all? they have great qw-servers =)
<Nave_> are there other general chat rooms?
<bittin> Nave_: for Ubuntu?
<Nave_> yeh
<jussi01> !ot | Nave_
<ubottu> Nave_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xorothal> guys?
<rsk> guys?
<unimatrix9> yes?
<chatta1> ?
<Nave_> cool thanks
<Xorothal> hey guys, i can't seem to find the vmware-server package in synaptic (in hardy), am I missing a repo?
<Xorothal> ... as i said earlier
<rohan> on my (and everyone who uses backports i guess) system, qt version is 4.4, whereas pyqt is 4.3.3. will it cause problems? when will hardy-backports have python-qt4 4.4, if at all?
<unimatrix9> did you enable aal repositories?
<KenSentMe> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<unimatrix9> all
<Xorothal> unimatrix9, are you talking to me?
<JoaoJoao> Anyone here installed the Rtl8187 Windows driver with ndiswrapper?
<unimatrix9> es
<Nave_> so most default installation i.e. guided partition is set to default as an ext3 partition for ubuntu yes?????????????
<JoaoJoao> The rtl8187 driver is terrible
<r> iam a little scared i dont overwrite my mbr
<rinaldi_> JoaoJoao: I know, I was trying to help someone the other day with it
<taxman> Xorothal: you must have missed it. I mentioned I don't think it's in there anymore
<pambrocio> the bot did not tell how to install j2ee
<JoaoJoao> rinaldi_: Any success? I'm getting "random" disconnections
<sidewalk> is there some kind of xf86setup for ubuntu?
<Nave_> so i'm assuming all ubuntu runs on ext3????????
<Nave_> YES?
<Xorothal> taxman, ok thx
<rsk> Nave_: by default yes
<Nave_> ok cool
<bazhang> Nave_, can do, yes
<rohan> Nave_: not necessarily
<Xorothal> ok.. is there any way to convert a vmware machine into a virtualbox machine?
<Nave_> i'm happy cos then i don't have to defrag
<JoaoJoao> The rmmod + modprobe works, but I have to do it about 3x an hour
<rohan> Xorothal: i think virtualbox can directly use vmware's disks
<Xorothal> rohan, interesting... i hadn't even considered the possibility
<Nave_> why is ubuntu so good and its free?
<sidewalk> can anyone help me getting my X working under Ubuntu?
<bazhang> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic Nave_ thanks
<Nave_> ok
<rinaldi_> JoaoJoao: it turned out the guys distro was completely broken anyway, so it didnt connect. did you do all that depmod -a and stuff before you modbrobe?
<rsk> Nave_: well. lots of people work with it
<bazhang> sidewalk, need lots more info
<lars_bauer> Følgende pakker har uopfyldte afhængigheder:
<lars_bauer>   python-gasp: Afhængigheder: python-central (>= 0.6) men 0.5.15ubuntu2 forventes installeret
<lars_bauer> E: Ødelagte pakker
<JoaoJoao> rinaldi_: Mine connects just fine, sometimes it will even work for several hours
<rohan> Xorothal: you might want to look at - http://www.happyassassin.net/2007/02/06/vmware-to-virtualbox/
<Xorothal> kk thx
<sidewalk> bazhang: i have an nvidia card and a hpl1720 monitor, which i cant get working
<Coggz> no windows on it, but rather linux)
<rinaldi_> JoaoJoao: are you far from the access point? maybe also interference? try changing the wireless channel
<JoaoJoao> No ProbeResp from current AP - XX:XX:XX:XX:X assume out of range
<sidewalk> bazhang: i need to get the resolution working, but the maximum i can choose is 800x600
<bazhang> sidewalk, which exact card
<JoaoJoao> rinaldi_: Not really, I'm about 1 meter from the AP
<eitreach> I'm considering finally upgrading to HH permanently. Has the Nvidia-drivers been fixed, with shadows in Compiz and such?
<cypha> can someone help me with a gnome specific sound problem?
<rohan> Xorothal: or this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/Switching_From_VMWare_To_VirtualBox:_.vmdk_To_.vdi_Using_Qemu_+_VdiTool
<cypha> i can play wavs from the terminal
<cypha> but i can't get sound to play otherwise
<bazhang> eitreach, ask in #compiz
<Chrysalis> does the ubuntu iso have gparted or do i need to make a second CD for gparted?
<JoaoJoao> rinaldi_: This is the dmesg line "﻿No ProbeResp from current AP - XX:XX:XX:XX:X assume out of range"
<eitreach> bazhang, right.. but it was really an nvidia-issue - it just roared its head in Compiz.
<matthias_N> hardy where can i find the "Multimedia system selector" or what package is needed ...
<JoaoJoao> seems to be quite common btw
<KenSentMe> How can i install a pcf font?
<JoaoJoao> I've heard that changing a kernel param for the driver could d the trick
<cypha> can someone help me with my sound please?
<rinaldi_> JoaoJoao: looks like you just get kicked off
<eitreach> I can try looking that up, I s'pose.
<charims> I have a relatively fresh install of ubuntu, and my sound system seems to freeze a lot when i use web based flash. Is there a command I can use to restart the sound system?
<Fructose> Didn't Skype used to be installable from Synaptic? I don't find it when I search now.
<ikonia> Fructose: it's an external repo
<bazhang> Fructose, nay
<ikonia> Fructose: it is a dpkg repo, but not one supplied by ubuntu
<ikonia> Fructose: thats how you saw it in synaptic
<cypha> i can't get sounddd, please help
<ikonia> Fructose: skype has it's own repo
<Fructose> Hmm. OK. My mistake, then.
<bazhang> need to add it Fructose
<ikonia> Fructose: you are right, it is available through synaptic
<ikonia> Fructose: just not from an ubuntu repo
<charims> Sound system frozen, how do i restart it?
<JoaoJoao> I'll try installing the windows driver
<eitreach> apparently, this can fix it: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/28/workaround-for-pink-shadows-with-compiz/
<JoaoJoao> although it seems to have the same issue
<Osiri1> my wireless suddenly stopped working, it show no available networks,
<JoaoJoao> rtl8187 sucks
<cappy_> v
<cappy_> Why when im sitting on PC ,my system just logout me ? im not clicking Ctrl+Alt+Backspace or something else.... can any1 help me ?
<sudobash> cappy how long do you let it sit there?
<osiri1> cappy_: i get that sometimes when i click on weblinks
<sudobash> and how long does it take to shutoff? does the PC shutdown or just logout?
<cappy_> just logout
<sudobash> strage...
<sudobash> strange...
<cappy_> 1st time i though i touched Ctrl+alt+backspace
<osiri1> very, i log back on, and the link is ok
<cappy_> but in 10mins it repeated
<Wile> Hello, I have an ATI Firegl mobility 9000 card, and I can't activate the 3D...
<cappy_> and just 10min ago it happened again... when i was typiing in skype
<cappy_> (sry for my bad english ;d)
<bazhang> cappy_, this a notebook?
<Ashfire908> There seems to be something that keeps searching my filesystem or something, because it will start accessing my hard drive when I'm not doing anything.
<cappy_> nope, normal PC
<cappy_> Sysinfo for 'CappY': Linux 2.6.24-16-386 running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2200+ at 1900 MHz (3803 bogomips), HD: 201/269GB, RAM: 633/757MB, 155 proc's, 7.1h up
<bazhang> tracker Ashfire908
<thiebaude> ashfire908:disable tracker
<cappy_> is there anywhere log where i can see why its happening that ?
<Ashfire908> I have.
<cappy_> system log or something ?
<ferric84> how can I upgrade to firefox RC1 in 8.04?
<thiebaude> ashfire908:check your processes to see what's running
<bazhang> ferric84, wait til it hits the repos
<ferric84> ok
<matthias_N> where can i change the mic level ?
<Ashfire908> thiebaude, there's no thing telling me if the process is accessing the hard drive.
<bazhang> alsamixer matthias_N
<cappy_> matthias_N: in KMix ,there is option microphone boots ( +20 dB)
<favro> I use verbose for boot and noticed a line that said " nvidia liscence has "tainted" the kernel" - what the bejeezus does that mean??
<jeleta> help where is beryl i clicked the link to the website and it does not load
<thiebaude> ashfire908:that is strange, i dont know what to say
<bazhang> !beryl | jeleta
<ubottu> jeleta: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<matthias_N> cappy_:  i guess yours is for kde i am usung genome ...
<jeleta> so where do i get beryl
<cappy_> yup, then try alsamixer
<cappy_> like bazhang said
<WGGMk> jeleta: dont use Beryl.... use Compiz Fusion
<rinaldi_> is firefox 3 rc1 in the repos yet?
<bazhang> jeleta, you dont-->compiz-fusion
<negge> rinaldi_ is it released?
<jeleta> oh ok thank you is it as good though
<bazhang> rinaldi_, not yet
<WGGMk> jeleta: its better
<jeleta> sweet
<rinaldi_> negge: http://digg.com/software/Firefox_3_RC1_Now_Available?OTC-ig
<cappy_> its Beryl + compiz = compiz fusion
<thiebaude> rinaldi:rc1 should be realeased at the end of may
<Ashfire908> Noticed that trackerd is running despite it being disabled, how do I actually shut down trackerd?
<WGGMk> jeleta: there were 2 projects Beryl & Compiz.. they combined efforts to make "Compiz Fusion"
<hydrogen> that only covers half the battle
<hydrogen> beryl forked because their coding standards were pretty horribly low
<matthias_N> bazhang:  what is it named in alsa mixeer for mic ?, i have capture only, no mic ...
<hydrogen> then they begged the compiz doods
<hydrogen> and it got merged back in
<cappy_> so is there anywhere something like system logs where i can see what system does do ?
<hydrogen> and since then not mcuh has happened
<hydrogen> except kwin is much cooler
<hydrogen> :>
<FloodBot2> hydrogen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> matthias_N, what about sound prefs
<hydrogen> enough trollbait for yall?
<matthias_N> bazhang: sigmatel ...
<thiebaude> cappy-system log
<cappy_> where is it ?
<WGGMk> Im having an issue with Likewise Open, trying to join a domain and it keeps complaining about TCP/UDP ports being blocked. I have a WinXP Pro SP2 machine that is on the same network/subnet and is able to join perfectly fine. Any Help???
<matthias_N> bazhang:  maybe understood you wrong where can i find sound preferance ?
<thiebaude> cappy-system-administration-system log
<cappy_> i found it ,ty
<bazhang> matthias_N, in terminal type alsamixer
<cypha> "During the previous startup. KNotify crashed while instantiating KNotify. Do you want to try again or disable aRTs sound output? If you choose to disable aRts output now, you can re-enable it later or select an alternate sound player in the System NOtifications control panel."
<thiebaude> cappy-your welcomed
<Vhozard> someone has the inverted (negtive) icon issiue in openoffice?
<matthias_N> bazhang:   thanks let me check
<cypha> i can TRy again or Disable aRts Output
<TrX^^> how to i set my WIRELESS connection on ubintu ??
<cypha> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<cypha> what in the world is going on with my linux!
<mc-george> hey, can anyone tell me when firefox 3 rc1 will be added to the update list?
<matthias_N> bazhang:  mic have nothing
<TrX^^> how to i set up my WIRELESS connection on ubintu ??
<Vhozard> mc-george its alreadt added
<mc-george> Vhozard, not for me :/
<Vhozard> mc-george do you have 8.04?
<mc-george> Vhozard, yes
<favro>  I've tainted the kernel with a nvidia liscence - the driver was from the repos - how do I sort this out?
<cappy_> hm,i dont see any errors :/
<Vhozard> mc-george when you install package "firefox" does it install firefox 2 or firefox 3?
<wols> favro: you can't. if you use closed source nvidia drivers, the kernel is tainted
<wols> always
<wols> if you don't load them, it isn't
<louis> hi, in a maven project, how do I print the classpath contents?
<matthias_N> bazhang:  mic says sound source only
<mc-george> Vhozard, 8.04 came with firefox 3 beta 5 installed, but i want to update it to rc1
<TrX^^> how to i set up my WIRELESS connection on ubintu ??
<negge> wols what "tainted" mean?
<TrX^^> ubuntu*
<favro> wols: the driver was from the ubuntu repos - that's why I'm asking...
<negge> does it change anything or what?
<magical> no, means nothing
<wols> favro: still a non-free driver
<BSG75> I'm having trouble sending emails with attachments using both thunderbird and Evolution .. however I can send messages with no attachment just fine... any ideas?
<magical> just licence stuff, doesn't break anything
<cappy_> 17.05.2008 17,26,15	CappY	kdm[7628]	X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly
<cappy_> 17.05.2008 17,26,15	CappY	kdm[7628]	X server terminated: [0, 0, 0]
<cappy_> 17.05.2008 17,26,16	CappY	kdm[7628]	StartServerSucces
<cappy_> ?
<FloodBot2> cappy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols> tainted means there is closed source in the kernel now, which means kernel devs can't and won't help you troubleshoot if something goes wrong
<WGGMk> !pastebin | cappy_
<ubottu> cappy_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<matthias_N> bazhang:  any idea how to get the row for volume ???
<favro> wols: ok - so to sort the issue I should just use vesa then?
<magical> favro, no, there is no issue to sort
<magical> favro, it's fine how it is
<favro> magical: it performs poorly
<bazhang> matthias_N, make sure nothing is muted in alsamixer
<magical> favro, the proprietary driver performs worse than vesa? D:
<wols> favro: "nv", but then you have no 3D support at all
<Vhozard> mc-george owh, sorry my fault. i thought you meant firefox beta... :$
<mc-george> Vhozard, no rc1
<matthias_N> bazhang:  if so how do i unmute ?, the text si in red ...
<favro> wols: it is the nvidia-glx-legacy driver
<mc-george> Vhozard, you know when RC1 will be added to updates?
<BSG75> favro: it's the hippy part of linux :) we prefer open source .. however sometimes companies doesn't like to "share" their specs or open up their codes.. so linux is forced (to some degree) to provide "closed" code.  So instead of explaining it like a soap box like me .. they just say it's "tainted" :)
<ubek> hi
<Vhozard> mc-george no, i dont know that. sorry
<ubek> anybody have been writing program such as wget?
<mod_cure> apt-cache search perl <-- would that go out to the web and see what is aviable or would it check it locally(OS) ?
<favro> BSG75: it is in the repos
<wols> favro: what videocard? what chip?
<mc-george> Vhozard, ok
<bazhang> matthias_N, then go into sound prefs--this is for a mic or all system sound
<matthias_N> bazhang:  i found it and it is not muted ...
<matthias_N> bazhang:  this is for mic only ...
<Vhozard> mc-george but you can download it ofcourse from mozilla's site :)
<mc-george> Vhozard, when i do that it doesn't use certain plugins
<bazhang> matthias_N, not sure then; usually checking alsamixer will do it
<BSG75> favro: it's fine .. I am using closed driver for my nVidia card :)
<kwan> bazhang: in the case of creating /boot partition, one is dedicating the partition for the kernel image, right?
<matthias_N> bazhang:  thanks will try ...
<Vhozard> mc-george you mean like flash and java?
<mc-george> Vhozard, and other media plugins
<BSG75> ﻿I'm having trouble sending emails with attachments using both thunderbird and Evolution .. however I can send messages with no attachment just fine... any ideas?
<bazhang> brb
<negge> BSG75 do you get any kind of error message?
<cappy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12742/
<cappy_> here is the system log
<WGGMk> BSG75: firewall? virus scanner? home network or work?
<favro> wols:riva tnt -64bsgno it's not - I get better performance from a card with half the mem on another comp using dapper
<cappy_> that is the only 1 i found as reason to logout
<favro> oops
<Vhozard> mc-george so you need a deb package?
<mc-george> Vhozard, yea
<lUrkUr0> has anyone noticed that moving the mouse over the network pane under a system monitor panel slows your transfer?
<void^> favro: memory and performance are almost entirely unrelated
<sunnybg> hi. new install of hardy on hp nc4010 laptop (radeon chip). I have allocated 64MB to the graphic card, but still can not start the visual effects. How can I manually (CLI) try to start them, so I see what the problem is? Th etxt "can not start" is not very descriptive
<Vhozard> mc-george sites like getdeb.net often have new versions, but im not sure about firefox
<JontyO> hi
<favro> void^: seems that installing dapper will solve the issue - hardy doesn't work for me
<WGGMk> void^: is that a joke?
<JontyO> anyone help with /sbin/modprobe on 8.04
<wols> sunnybg: does 3D hardware acceleration work?
<\\dan\\> how buggy is 8.04? i need to know that its going to be reasonably safe for me to upgrade a production machine to a release that seems to have the stability hallmarks of vista and windows as a whole
<sunnybg> wols: how do I check?
<JontyO> it says /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit
<wols> sunnybg: glxinfo
<wabiD> l went to places > connect to server > ssh, and now i cant delete the bookmark.  where is it saved
<jbroome> \\dan\\: put it on a test machine and see how it is for your needs
<mc-george> Vhozard, they don't have firefox
<favro> I just wanted to know what "tainted kernel" meant....?
<void^> WGGMk: no. unless you're talking about some extra fps in 3d games you won't suddenly get amazing performance by doubling video ram.
<jbroome> works great for me
<Dew420> \\dan\\ the only major bug that I have run into/heard of is with flash
<JontyO> anyone help me/
<favro> bye hardy
<WGGMk> void^: well just in general.. memory & performance are directly related
<sunnybg> wols: tons of info. what I'm looking for?
<\\dan\\> ive heard of issues with pulse audio, compiz and now with flash
<\\dan\\> anything else?
<r> i booted xubuntu form a flash drive its so damn slow what to do
<attila> java in firefox
<Dew420> yeah, pulse audio + flash I have heard of..not compiz though
<inubis> Je tu  někdo  kdo mě  pomůže  ?
<Dew420> At least im not aware of me having any troubles o.O lol
<Jonty> back
<WGGMk> \\dan\\: why would you need compiz on a production machine?
<wols> sunnybg: direct rendering yes
<\\dan\\> i dont
<inubis> my  Help
<Jonty> can someone help me
<attila> compiz + maple11 = broken
<BSG75> WGGMK: firewall no.. virus scanner no .. I can telnet to gmail so network no
<wols> !help | Jonty
<ubottu> Jonty: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<WGGMk> BSG75: i mean are you at work or home?
<wols> !helpme | JontyO
<ubottu> JontyO: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<inubis> Help my  Ubuntu
<BSG75> WGGMK: home
<wols> !helpme | inubis
<ubottu> inubis: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<sunnybg> wols: I have it on the 3rd line
<\\dan\\> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wols> then it _should: wirk
<void^> WGGMk: the topic was video memory.
<cappy_> !xserver
<ubottu> Factoid xserver not found
<cappy_> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<inubis> Inubis  Czech
<WGGMk> \\dan\\: i have experienced NO issues with 8.04 on both i386 & amd64, both work fine for my particular builds of hardware.... flash and compiz I wouldnt worry about on a production machine.. sound.. depending on what your doing.. but again i havent experiencing anything wrong
<BSG75> WGGMK: could it be because I am using amd64?
<inubis> Help by Alf
<WGGMk> void^: I know, and still.. they are directly related..
<WGGMk> BSG75: unlikely
<WGGMk> BSG75: what error are you getting? if any
<BSG75> WGGMK: yet when I logon to gmail using FF I can do everything just fine
<r> need help i installed xubuntu to usb disk but still is very slow my pc is 256mb ram and 1.4ghzz pro
<r> need help i installed xubuntu to usb disk but still is very slow my pc is 256mb ram and 1.4ghzz pro
<BSG75> WGGMK: eventually it just times out
<attila> memory speed is related to performance most of the time, the memory size is not so much (depending on the texture sizes...)
<sunnybg> wols: nope, when I try to turn it on, it just flickers one time, and then displays: "Desktop effects could not be enabled". Both for Normal and Extra
<kwan> Dew420: hi.  I'm glad you mentioned that b/c I just installed hardy on my laptop.  When I watch videos on youtube, it the video lags so badly that its almost unwatchable.   At first, I thought it was my laptop, then I thought it was a firefox buggie.  So, is the flash problem  a confirmed bug?
<Chapai> nm-applet is not picking up any wireless ap?,
<wabiD> l went to places > connect to server > ssh, and now i cant delete the bookmark.  where is it saved
<matthias_N> bazhang:  thanks for your help but something is missing here ..
<BSG75> WGGMK: says the smtp server is not there or accepting connection.. but if I take out attachment .. it works just fine :(
<chenyong88> 我来了，
<WGGMk> BSG75: how large is the attachment your trying to send.. im not too familiar with that application but perhaps there is a limit on size?
<BSG75> WGGMK: 10-800k
<matthias_N> bazhang:  are u good at printers
<chenyong88> 有那为朋友在的
<WGGMk> BSG75: who is your ISP? double check your SMTP settings
<tv7497> !ubott
<ubottu> Factoid ubott not found
<Vhozard> mc-george sorry, cant help you more.
<tv7497> !ubot
<ubottu> Factoid ubot not found
<BSG75> WGGMK: checked my smtp ... my ISP shaw in Canada
<jbroome> !jp | chenyong88
<ubottu> chenyong88: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Chapai> nm-applet is not picking up any wireless ap?,
<chenyong88> 看不懂
<r> need help i installed xubuntu to usb disk but still is very slow my pc is 256mb ram and 1.4ghzz pro
<r> need help i installed xubuntu to usb disk but still is very slow my pc is 256mb ram and 1.4ghzz pro
<void^> WGGMk: lots of video memory is often used in marketing, to sell cards with sub-par chips.
<jbroome> r: no one is going to help you if you keep being a dick
<mySQLNoob> Hi there, can anyone tell me why nmap won't work when I execute it in ubuntu running on VMWare??
<kwan> Dew420, hello
<WGGMk> BSG75: they may require Authentication for you to use their SMTP server, or they may have restrictions on attachments using their SMTP servers.. they may think your sending illegitimate files or something. I would call your ISP and see what they can do for you
<mySQLNoob> i mean it works it just can't find anyone other than my own virtual machine and the router, noone else inside my network
<r> ok iam not a dick help me now
<jbroome> hahaha
<attila> r, add more ram?
<Dew420> Kwan, I believe iti s yeah
<sunnybg> how do I manually (from CLI) enable compiz (visual effects) so I can see more detailed error messages?
<Dew420> Kwan : I have heard people mentioned youtube crashing FF.
<BSG75> WGGMK: even though I am using gmail?
<r> not possible i hae ubuntu 6.06 how to i make that bootable
<crdlb> sunnybg: just run 'compiz --replace'
<Dew420> Kawn : I have yet to personally see it, It worked fine for me
<cappy_> sunnybg: type  compiz --replace in console
<sunnybg> crdlib: root or reg?
<attila> reg
<WGGMk> void^: im not getting into specifics.. im just pointing out what you said was basically incorrect... memory and performance are most certaintly related in any case. the more the better.. but the same goes for GPU/CPU/BUS speeds.. if there isnt an equal balance to utilize the memory its fruitless
<WGGMk> BSG75: yes, your using a POP client which means your not e-mailing thru gmails servers.. your e-mailing thru your ISP's servers
<sunnybg> crdlb, cappy: thanks.
<kwan> Dew420, what's FF?  Any fixes or work arounds you could suggest?
<WGGMk> BSG75: your only recieving e-mail from gmail's servers but it must go OUT thru your ISP before anything
<attila> FF = firefox
<sudobash> i dont think gmail supports full pop/smtp usage
<favro> I get a message during boot - "nvidia liscence has tainted kernel" - what are the repercussions from this apart from poor performance?
<jbroome> sudobash: actually it does
<sudobash> which means they will limit what you can do
<Dew420> kwan, FF = Firefox,
<sudobash> are you sure?
<sudobash> maybe that was yahoo i was thinking of
<Dew420> Kwan, Which firefox are you using? 2 or ff3b5?
<sunnybg> Now, Xgl not present... what should I do, glxinfo says direct rendering yes - so 3d is on.
<prower> favro: Not really anything that you need to worry about as an end-user unless you're concerned particularly with how things are licensed
<BSG75> WGGMK: true .. but why the heck would someone filter TLS and SSl traffic? but then again we are talking Shaw here .. they are definitely no the brightest crayon in the box.. well calling them.
<prower> favro: And it shouldn't cause poor performance if you have an nvidia card :>
<jbroome> sudobash: https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=86399   outgoing server name: smtp.gmail.com
<crdlb> sunnybg: that's not the error message; look below that
<favro> prower: it is the performance that I'm concerned about
<CroX> What's the name of the default "monospace 12" font used in gnome-terminal?
<Dew420> I have no problems with flash + FF + youtube o.O
<WGGMk> BSG75: I know its similar with Comcast Cable in the US, they require authentication (basic Username & Password) to use their SMTP server.. some are more strict
<kwan> Dew420: Hardy comes with FF3B5.
<attila> favro, nvidia driver taints the kernel since its closed source
<prower> favro: Ah, well that message coming up shouldn't have anything to do with performance issues
<ksbalaji> Hi! I am updating Heron thru adept. It said that rss-glx is upgradable. I clicked request and I get Break(upgradable). Is it OK for me to proceed upgrading rss-glx? What is BREAK?
<favro> prower: I get better performance with half the mem on another comp running dapper
<attila> different vid card?
<favro> *vid card mem
<Dew420> Kwan : let me see if there is a fix yet. I think someone said yesterday they were working on it
<zubu> i just upgraded to hardy but there seems to be a problem. 1.grub is showing two pairs of ubuntu 8.04 loaders .the first one starts with a screen and wide black rectangular patch in the centre of a white screen. while the other loader starts ubuntu in command mode asks for login but the screen keeps on flickering . finally the gui starts with some error prompt "low graphics like safemode setting" and then it shows the login page .after that the screen resolut
<zubu> ion is altered and hardy is not able to recognise my graphics card .what should i do?
<t|zz> hi everybody! i have a very old linux-distro installed on a even older notebook (1ghz intel chip). i now tried to install ubuntu, xubuntu respectively, but when i reach the grub to choose if i want to install/try or whatever test ubuntu it doesn't do anything when i hit enter (just the cdrom runs, as it sounds like...). it this a problem with my old notebook or what could it be? i can boot into a gentoo instalation-environment on cd, but not
<t|zz> ubuntu...
<Dew420> Kwan : also, you can install FF2 on hardy, so I was just seeing if you had
<kwan> Dew420, so its not flash (like u mentioned b4).  I knew my laptop could at least handle youtube. lol
<jeleta> where do i download compiz-fusion
<favro> attila: I've never seen that line during boot before - that is the concern
<r> ok i have crated a ubuntu usb stick its a live version so can i get fluxbox on it
<r> ok i have crated a ubuntu usb stick its a live version so can i get fluxbox on it
<rsk> jeleta: from the compiz-fusin website
<sunnybg> crdlb: the other message is "Found laptop using ati driver"??? And then it says it falls back to metacity
<r> this irc client its stupid it reapeats
<r> this irc client its stupid it reapeats
<litlebuda> t|zz, try xubuntu alternate install cd
<jeleta> yea but it is so damn confusing i cant find a link to download it there
<zubu>  i just upgraded to hardy but there seems to be a problem. 1.grub is showing two pairs of ubuntu 8.04 loaders .the first one starts with a screen and wide black rectangular patch in the centre of a white screen. while the other loader starts ubuntu in command mode asks for login but the screen keeps on flickering . finally the gui starts with some error prompt "low graphics like safemode setting" and then it shows the login page .after that the screen resolut
<zubu> <zubu> ion is altered and hardy is not able to recognise my graphics card .what should i do?
<jbroome> !patience|r
<rinaldi_> t﻿|zz: try using the alternate install cd
<ubottu> r: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<crdlb> sunnybg: ah, please join #compiz-fusuion
<t|zz> litlebuda:  thanks, will download, whats the difference?
<sidewalk> i turned on "restricted driver" for an nvidia card, and now my computer hangs
<attila> favro, its completely normal, probably the previous versions didnt show it during the booting but it was there :)
<sidewalk> fresh install
<Dew420> Kwan : im not sure, a lot of people have mentioned flash problems
<rinaldi_> ﻿t|zz: it's not graphical
<mohan34u> zubu: check with 'dmesg' and find what type of card you have..
<sunnybg> crdlb: thanks
<sidewalk> anyone wanna help me out, how do i turn off "restricted drivers" ?
<r> reflect that iam sorry holy volunteers i have comited a sin
<jeleta> can you give me a direct link to download it
<mehmeh> whats the command to switch the javac command to another java compiler?
<litlebuda> t|zz, its in text mode install and has more options than the "normal" cd , its recomended for low mem or older computers
<favro> attlbut the performance is lacking from previous installs - using dapper it was 20% better showing vids
<t|zz> well but gentoo install cd has a framebuffer with splash, even quite-mode, but this can be booted from cd...
<favro> hardy is the issue
<void^> WGGMk: exactly, more memory can be fruitless, therefore more memory does not automatically result in better performance. you are, of course, right in saying the more the better - but it's like with money. having more of it is nice, but doesn't guarantee happiness. ;)
<t|zz> ok thanks guys, will try
<r> please dont show thy wrath on my weak sole all mighty
<rouini> Firefox 3 is very slow what is the problem
<zubu> mohan34u:that is alright but what about two ubuntu loaders ?
<Frogzoo> rouini: best you can do is close it & restart it
<attila> zubu, do "lspci |grep VGA" to find out what card you have
<mohan34u> zubu: I didn't noticed your post.. what is that 2 loaders?
<ksbalaji> Friends! sorry - I repeat my request.  Hi! I am updating Heron thru adept. It said that rss-glx is upgradable. I clicked request and I get Break(upgradable). Is it OK for me to proceed upgrading rss-glx? What is BREAK?
<WGGMk> void^: I agree but, you said memory is almost entirely unrelated to performance which is not true.. lol anyway, we both know what we're talking about with different views.. =)
<rouini> i do so many times Firefox 2 is better
<tv7497> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<sidewalk> hello guys, how do i turn off restricted drivers (once installed) ?
<Dew420> rouini FF2 is better then what?
<sidewalk> my machine hangs when X starts
<zubu> attila: it is showing my card. what next?
<zubu> mohan34u: i just upgraded to hardy but there seems to be a problem. 1.grub is showing two pairs of ubuntu 8.04 loaders .the first one starts with a screen and wide black rectangular patch in the centre of a white screen. while the other loader starts ubuntu in command mode asks for login but the screen keeps on flickering . finally the gui starts with some error prompt "low graphics like safemode setting" and then it shows the login page .after that the scre
<zubu> en resolut
<zubu> <zubu> ion is altered and hardy is not able to recognise my graphics card .what should i do?
<attila> zubu, find out what driver you need for it
<rouini> then Firefox3
<zubu> ok
<Dew420> rouini : I see, hmm I don't know what everyones problem is lol
<Frogzoo> is preload reliable on heron, or will I regret installing it??
<mohan34u> zubu: is that 2nd option for recovery mode?
<zubu> attila:what about 2 pairs of grub loaders (one is recovery and the other is the normal)  i just upgraded to hardy but there seems to be a problem. 1.grub is showing two pairs of ubuntu 8.04 loaders .the first one starts with a screen and wide black rectangular patch in the centre of a white screen. while the other loader starts ubuntu in command mode asks for login but the screen keeps on flickering . finally the gui starts with some error prompt "low graphi
<zubu> cs like safemode setting" and then it shows the login page .after that the screen resolut
<zubu> <zubu> ion is altered and hardy is not able to recognise my graphics card .what should i do?
<zubu> mohan34u:yes
<sidewalk> hello guys, how do i turn off restricted drivers (once installed) ?
<yao> hello
<rouini> is there any browser better than Firefox
<kirkhelek> hi, i have a problem with my hardy heron, i can't run "sudo nautilus" or open a document with "gksu" on Sistem files, when i run sudo nautilus appears : initializing nautilus-shae extension seahorse nautilus module initialized. and five minutes later appears the windows but it freezing and i must to close the window
<mohan34u> zubu: are you able to login properly in 1st option..?
<zubu> so i have got 2 pairs of them along with windowss of course
<zubu> mohan34u:no
<mohan34u> what it says, if you choose 1st boot option?
<letubenaiah> sidewalk: System >> Administration >> Hardware Drivers
<zubu> it shows a white screen with a wide blak rectangular patch in the centre of the screen and then nothing
<zubu> i just upgraded to hardy
<yao> who can tell me how to use wine?thanks!
<zubu> and had to restart the system
<Dew420> yao
<rouini> Dew420:is there any browser better than Firefox
<yao> yes
<Dew420> rouini : in my personal opinion, no
<Dew420> yao, try #winehq for wine specific help
<mohan34u> any gurus help zubu!! is there any way to start x with default resolution and not using nvidia or ati?
<Dew420> Yao, usually just download the .exe you want to install and double click. Wine should open it
<ksbalaji>  Friends! sorry to repeat my request. I am updating Heron through adept. It said that one rss-glx is upgradable. I clicked request and I got Break(upgradable) message. Is it OK for me to proceed upgrading rss-glx? What is BREAK?
<Dew420> ksbalaji : give people time to help
<zubu> yes it shows an X mouse cursor with a black screen
<zubu> after that it shows an error.
<rouini> Dew420: i am the only one i installed Ubuntu here
<djoob> anyone know the command for giving www-data RW access to a file??
<alapidas> Hi all - I recently upgraded my xorg and now my graphics are all screwed up.  My machine starts in safe graphics mode and the nvidia proprietary drivers arent even an there in the hardware list.  any ideas?
<zubu> i click on continue
<zubu> and then the lgin screen appears
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<djoob> Hello all anyone know the command for giving www-data RW access to a file??
<Dew420> rouini : I didn't quite understand your last sentence
<Dew420> !help djoob
<ubottu> Factoid help djoob not found
<mohan34u> zubu: do you know what card you have? nvidia or ATI?
<Dew420> whoops :P
<zubu> at he time of login screen it shows the normal mouse pointer
<zubu> nvidia
<djoob> Dew420: hi
<CShadowRun> how do i search a bunch of files for one that contains "some word" ?
<Dew420> djoob : don't spam your question ;( more then just you need help
<djoob> !help read write access
<ubottu> djoob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<djoob> !help permission
<ubottu> Factoid help permission not found
<djoob> !help permissions
<ubottu> djoob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dew420> haha nice response
<rouini> Dew420:i am the only user of Ubuntu here in this country
<Dew420> rouini where do you live?
<djoob> !help file permissions
<ubottu> djoob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zubu> mohan34u:nvidia geforce 8400m gs
<djoob> Man this bot is crazy
<_gtt_> anyone got a link for steps to recreate all dsa keys due to the debian openssl flaw?
<rouini> Dew420:i live in Algeria
<mohan34u> zubu: sorry zubu.. I am not clear in howto make X to restrict to default.
<Condoulo> Is there anything similar to VMWare Fusion for Ubuntu?
<Dew420> rouini well, good job on choosing a decent os :P
<ksbalaji> yao: you get wine automatically in Hardy. If you have gutsy, you can download it from www.winehq.org
<orgy_> hi, in the console, how do i mv all files except one?
<zubu> mohan34u:so what should i do?
<Dew420> ksbalaji, wine comes with gusty too
<orgy_> or cp
<letubenaiah> djoob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<blue|palm> Is there any way to associate icons with file extensions in nautilus? My audacity .aup project files still look like text documents...
<zubu> mohan34u:i am able to see the gui and operate on it. the about ubuntu also shows hardy heron.
<termitor> hello, who have some gfxboot theme ? where dl someone ?
<rouini> Dew:i try to help people here but no one interest
<Dew420> rouini I try to help as well, but you solve one and then expected to solve all :(
<mohan34u> zubu: are you able to see system menu?
<zubu> mohan34u: but how to remove one of the two pairs of ubuntu hardy loaders and how to remove the remove the error in the second loader
<zubu> yes
<zubu> the GUI is fine
<usser> termitor, you mean the ubuntu logo that appear when system is loading
<usser> termitor, ?
<rouini> Dew420:i am trying to help people install Ubuntu but here prefer windows
<mohan34u> I am confused!! what is your exact problem..? you need to remove your 2nd bootload option?
<termitor> usser: gfx grub loadeur , it graphical grub
<sidewalk> can anyone help me fixing my resolution? i tried using restricted drivers, that didn't work, i tried using envyng-gtk, that doesn't work
<MrObvious> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sidewalk> how in the hell am i going to be able to change my resolution?
<zubu> mohan34u:yes but numerically its the first loader and remove the error from the second ubuntu loader
<weix> is there something in ubuntu that can be installed to update upgrade or reinstall other systems on a network running solely ubuntu?
<usser> termitor, theres tons of this stuff on  gnome-look.org or kde-look.org and program called startupmanager allows for easy setup
<weix> I would ask google this but i wouldnt know what to ask.
<blue|palm> sidewalk, you might have to resort to xorg.conf
<zubu> mohan34u:grub is showing three OSs
<erUSUL> sidewalk: «gksudo displayconfig-gtk»
<alapidas> Does anyone know how to reconfigure X on Hardy?
<blue|palm> sidewalk, try what erUSUL said first
<mohan34u> ok.. then.. install startupmanager from synaptic or apt-get
<rouini> Dew420:is there any perfect theme you use
<zubu> mohan34u:first is hardy heron then recovery then again hardy heron and then again recovery and the vista and ..
<fevets> for some reason, in order to get wireless to work i have to 'sudo /etc/inet.d/networking restart' after i have logged in ?!?!?
<Dew420> rouini , I have setup my gnome desktop etc to look how I want it to
<ksbalaji> Dew420: you may be right.  I had problems with gutsy without wine and I downloaded. Thatś why I mentioned.
<mohan34u> or go to /boot/grub/ and comment(#) out whatever you don't want in menu.lst file..
<zubu> done downloadin
<Dew420> rouini : try www.gnome-look.org
<usser> zubu, the other options are probably older kernels
<weix> is there something in ubuntu that can be installed to update upgrade or reinstall other systems on a network running solely ubuntu?
<blue|palm> fevets, i dont know what the real problem is, but to help you could add that command to Sessions (System->preferences->Sessions)
<Dew420> that might be wrong lol
<amrik> Hey, has anyone here tested the new Firefox 3 RC1 on hardy?
<weix> or is there a place someone can direct me?
<blue|palm> fevets, then you dont have to run it yourself, gnome will do it for you
<mhollisjr> how do you use traceroute6? no matter what host I give it it tells me unknown host, my dns are working properly
<amrik> I would like to know if the stability is better than beta 5 and so worth upgrading immediately
<mohan34u> I am using startupmanager for booting options.. I hope it will help you..
<zubu> usser: i just upgraded to hardy and then restarted the sysstem
<usser> zubu, yes its older gutsy kernel
<monestri> mhollisjr, firewall?
<orgy_> how to copy all files in a dir except for one in the shell?
<rouini> Dew420:i know this site.are you a new user of Ubuntu or old one.
<amrik> mhollisjr: don't use traceroute6, use traceroute
<mhollisjr> monestri, none unless installed by default on ubuntu,
<Dew420> rouini, I have been using ubuntu since... let me check I hae the disc somewhere
<mohan34u> zubu: in startupmanager you have a choice to use only one kernel..
<mhollisjr> amrik, traceroute is not installed by default traceroute6 is, there must be a reason and a way to use it
<amrik> mhollisjr: traceroute6 only works on fully IPv6 networks. traceroute is what you want
<mhollisjr> amrik, ahh alright, but given the right circumstances it would succesfully resolve?
<cavala_jc> hola?
<zubu> mohan34u:this is what the menu list looks like:
<zubu> title		Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<zubu> root		(hd0,3)
<zubu> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=defec752-1475-4068-9a77-7a8f8867bba0 ro quiet splash
<zubu> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic
<zubu> quiet
<zubu> title		Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic (recovery mode)
<zubu> root		(hd0,3)
<zubu> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=defec752-1475-4068-9a77-7a8f8867bba0 ro single
<zubu> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic
<jbroome> !flood | zubu
<ubottu> zubu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zubu> title		Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<weix> I just need a bit of information to toss into google so i have an idea where to start looking.
<zubu> root		(hd0,3)
<zubu> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=defec752-1475-4068-9a77-7a8f8867bba0 ro quiet splash
<Dew420> rouini, Ubuntu 6.06 is when I started to use Ubuntu
<eth01> !flood
<zubu> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<Lynet> Does not exactly explain why traceroute6 is installed by default and traceroute isn't. The latter is kinda more useful in the normal case.
<zubu> quiet
<zubu> title		Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode)
<zubu> root		(hd0,3)
<zubu> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=defec752-1475-4068-9a77-7a8f8867bba0 ro single
<Dew420> rouini, however I started with Kubuntu a little before that
<zubu> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<amrik> mhollisjr: yes it would, in theory. for example if you lived in japan I think it would work since everything over there is IPv6
<zubu> title		Ubuntu 8.04, memtest86+
<zubu> root		(hd0,3)
<zubu> kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin
<rsk> why dosen't he get banned ?
<erUSUL> !paste | zorrolero
<ubottu> zorrolero: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lynet> !paste | zubu
<zubu> quiet
<mohan34u> zubu: you did a mess!!!
<mhollisjr> amrik or at least till the route left the country, ok thank you
 * erUSUL where is FloodBot ???
<rouini> Dew420:i prefer gnome .i began with 7.10
<zubu> sorry all of you
<zubu> realy sorry
<Lynet> !paste | zubu
<ubottu> zubu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eth01> !ops | zubu flooding
<ubottu> zubu flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<sunnybg> crdlb: this channel is empty, I was the only one there
<erUSUL> zorrolero: sorry tab completion error
<zubu> didnt kno that
<Dew420> rouini, I also prefer gnome hence I use it now :P
<hydrogen>  ...
<eth01> oh damn, that's come late.
<hydrogen> eth01: that was probably the worst use of a !ops ever
<eth01> lag..
<jbroome> wtg
<t|zz> alternate-cdrom works here, thanks a lot guys!
<Dew420> I think people need to make better icon sets for gnome. Mehb one day i'll get around to it
<ksbalaji> rouini: Nice to know that you are here to help. Can you pl resolve my prob? I am updating Heron through adept. It said that one rss-glx is upgradable. I clicked request and I got Break(upgradable) message. Is it OK for me to proceed upgrading rss-glx? What is BREAK?
<mohan34u> zubu: don't edit /boot/grub/menu.lst unless you know what you are doing...
<zubu> i haveent yet changed it
<mohan34u> use startupmanager
<Dew420> ksbalaji, I have tried to find reference to that problem somewhere, and I have found no results
<mhollisjr> mohan34u, where is startup manager?
<hydrogen> Dew420: you do realize that an icon set has one metric boatload of icons in it... right?
<CShadowRun> Anyone know how i can search for files containing <text> ?
<hydrogen> It's not really something that you "get around to"
<mohan34u> mhollisjr: its for customize booting option..
<Dew420> hydrogen : yeah, but all the icon sets on gnme-look are ugly and don't match my themes :P
<mhollisjr> mohan34u, where is it not what is it
<amrik> so back to my original question. How stable is Firefox 3 rc1 on hardy?
<termitor> mohan34u: i know what i'm do , but , i'm search gfxboot theme with babe or sexy girl :-p
<Dew420> the colors
<Botulinum> I just got threw installing UBUNTU. Now when it loads up it goes to this screen with alot of flashy colors and blinking lights... any idea whats wrong ???
<attila> CShadowRun, grep -Hhrn <text> *
<mhollisjr> mohan34u, nevermind not installed ^^
<CShadowRun> thanks
<zubu> it is showing all the os's but i dont want it to become the default os.
<Dew420> ksbalaji, just click okay. I think that may be what came up on mine as well
<rsk> Botulinum: you got the christmas edition?
<rouini> ksbalaji: go to synaptic and look for break software
<attila> CShadowRun, only do it in specific directories, otherwise it will take ages :p
<CShadowRun> attila yup :)
<Botulinum> I dunno whats going on
<weix> I dont mean to be a pest but i have like 6 computers in my home that i have to manage
<mohan34u> zubu: which one..
<mohan34u> zubu: and where you are talking about? menu.lst?
<crdlb> sunnybg: #compiz-fusion  make sure you spell it correctly
<rouini> Dew420:is there any software like skype in Ubuntu
<Botulinum> Has any one got a problem like that before ?
<saltedlight> hi. i have a problem with inkscape on ubuntu 8.04. after i have instaled it with add/remove, like usual, it was started only once by another user on this system. now the problem is that _no one_ can start inkscape again on this system, even with root privileges (had to try to be sure). what may be the reason? any sugestions to get it working? please...
<jbroome> rouini: yes, skype
<zubu> mohan34u:before upgrading to hardy i was able to choose the OS from the boot loader
<Chepra> Hello, i have a problem with my xorg.conf, it takes the x.org.failsafe by standard, how to fix that that it takes my normal xorg.conf?
<weix> any ideas?
<Santanafan1|GTA> @stats Zezima
<ubottu> Santanafan1|GTA: (stats takes no arguments) -- Returns some statistics on the user database.
<Dew420> rouini ; erm lol. I am not sure :P
<{Firemaker}> lol @ Santanafan1|GTA
<mohan34u> zubu: now also you can..
<{Firemaker}> Santanafan1|GTA, this is for linux
<usser> rouini, ekiga, twinkle but they actually use open network not compatible to skype
<sunnybg> crdlb: I just clicked on your post. anyway, this time it worked. thanks
<attila> @stats
<ubottu> attila: I have 59 registered users with 7 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 4 admins.
<zubu> mohan34u ya but it is showing 2 pairs of ubuntu 8.04 loaders
<Dew420> rouini, skype has a version on their website for linux
<jbroome> !skype | rouini
<ubottu> rouini: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<crdlb> sunnybg: sorry, I typoed the first time :)
<Santanafan1|GTA> rofl :P
<{Firemaker}> >;-D
<{Firemaker}> 1.4k users ftw
<eric> my desktop has a partitioned hard drive with one part running windows and the other running ubuntu.  the windows partition got messed up somehow and now it won't load.  on top of that, the grub screen stopped loading a while back so i never had the choice to load to ubuntu.  now i'm wondering if it's possible to get my grub screen back, go into linux, and save my files from there.  does anyone know if that would work/be possible?
<mohan34u> zubu: thats why I am saying.. try to install startupmanager it will help you to configure boot options correctly..
<amrik> saltedlight: can you type ls -al `which inkscape`
<mobst3r> is there a boot iso for 8.04 ?
<{Firemaker}> eric, pm me
<btpl> ﻿I need help with samba. i can access the share from an MS box, but it ends up giving me a "cannot read from source file/disk" error after a moment. if i reopen the window, its fine for another moment. smb.conf == http://paste.ubuntu.com/12746/
<Dew420> eric, yes it is possible to restore your grub
<jeleta> how do install compize-fusion
<rouini> Dew420: shall we talk in skype
<bazhang> !ccsm | jeleta
<ubottu> jeleta: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Chepra> Noone can help me?
<wy> gosh! My NTFS partition was corrupted by ubuntu!
<mobst3r> jeleta : apt-get install compiz-fusion
<Dew420> Rouini , I do not have it installed and rarely use it :S
<mohan34u> zubu: or edit /boot/grub/menu.lst manually..(comment out options you don't want)
<eric> {Firemaker}: i'm a huge nub and don't know how to do that...
<wy> What can I do?
<newbie_> hello, is there any application on ubuntu that is similar to autocad, or that could let me open and visualize an autocad file?
<zubu> mohan34u:that is ok but why is it showing two ubuntu loaders?
<mobst3r> is there a boot iso for 8.04 ?
<t|zz> ok people, when xubuntru tries to enable the framebuffer my display gets corrupted, and i can't see anything but strange colors... i can reboot with crtl+alt+del but i can't see anything. how can i boot the alternate-install-cd without framebuffer?
<bazhang> wy that sounds unlikely
<saltedlight> amrik, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 8234216 2008-04-08 00:42 /usr/bin/inkscape
<mohan34u> I don't know!!! is there any ubuntu developers here???
<mysterioso> i have a question!   when I login to a new user using the user switcher at the top of the screen,  it works, when I try to switch back to the previous user, my screen goes white.  how do I fix it?
<zubu> zubu:will a single # before the OS in menu list work as a comment
<nlindblad> Shouldn't the HT=on flag re-enable HyperThreading?
<rouini> Dew420:in that reason i don't prefer skype
<eric> i'm sorry to be a nub, how do you pm somebody in pidgin irc?  do i just click 'new instant message' and put in their username?
<nlindblad> Or has it been removed at kernel level?
<wy> bazhang: That's true. No I can't copy some of the files and the disk check program report it can't complete the check
<mohan34u> zubu: yes..
<jbroome> eric: /msg <nick>
<zubu> mohan34u: what about my previous question
<eric> jbroome: thanks
<Dew420> newbie__ http://www.linuxcad.com
<jeleta> when i open my windows tab i get this error "Window manager "compiz" has not registered a configuration tool"
<attila> zubu, when does it show the second grub? After you select one in the first?
<wy> I should have be careful not to write to NTFS, but it seems ubuntu thinks that function is robust enough
<saltedlight> mysterioso, just enter your password and you are good to go. i have the same problem some times, but not all the time...
<mohan34u> zubu: for one os.. I thinks 3 or 4 lines will be there.. you need to comment out to not appear in grub menu..
<bazhang> jeleta, install simple-ccsm
<mohan34u> zubu: what is your previous question?
<jeleta> i did install that
<ksbalaji> dew420: and rouini ofcourse - thanks! bye.
<mysterioso> saltedlight enter my password in the white screen?
<saltedlight> yes
<leviwinks> Hello
<leviwinks> I am having a problem
<zubu> all the six lines or just the first line?
<leviwinks> when I try to view a page on 4chan.org in firefox, it wont display
<leviwinks> I have to scroll up and down to make it appear
<jbroome> leviwinks: that doesn't sound like a problem to me
<Dew420> ksbalaji : no problem
<mohan34u> zubu: all the six lines..
<amrik> saltedlight: try running strace inkscape and see if anything tell-tale shows up; also check the directory that inkscape is installed in (usually /usr/share/inkscape) and make sure it has the right permissions. Also you can try moving your ~/.inkscape  settings folder to ~/.inkscape.backup to see if that is the problem
<zubu> ok
<leviwinks> its like the previous page is stuck on top
<leviwinks> its a problem lol
<leviwinks> I need my 4chon
<bazhang> leviwinks, offtopic
<leviwinks> uhm no
<rouini> Dew420:from which country you chat with me
<nlindblad> Does anyone know if HyperThreading has been completely removed?
<jeleta> bazhang i did install simple-ccsm
<Dew420> rouini : usa
<leviwinks> Im asking for help with a problem in firefox
<mohan34u> zubu: backup menu.lst to some other name(eg: menu.lst.backup) before you edit..
<newbie_> is there any autocad viewer that is free?
<mysterioso> saltedlight that is interesting.  What is failing to show up ?  can I change it?
<dury> hi there channel
<dury> :)
<Dew420> newbie_ http://www.linuxcad.com
<leviwinks> can you help me plz
<Metox> Hi. can Ubuntu provide ore than 2 worksapces?
<bazhang> !ot | leviwinks
<ubottu> leviwinks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> Metox yes
<rouini> Dew420:that is great in USA and using Ubuntu
<weix> is there something in ubuntu that can be installed to update upgrade or reinstall other systems on a network running solely ubuntu?
<ljsoftnet> is there a way to play trailer in http://www.apple.com/trailers/?
<btpl> Metox: yes, right click the workspace icon and select preferences, the option is in there
<dury> is there a package for lame application
<leviwinks> UBOTTU
<saltedlight> mysterioso, i'm not sure... sorry can't help more with this...
<leviwinks> I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH UBUNTU
<amenado> weix unclear requirements, please clarify
<leviwinks> I KNOW THIS IS THE SUPPORT SECTION
<bittin> !ask leviwinks
<Jack_Sparrow> leviwinks Please lose the caps
<ubottu> Factoid ask leviwinks not found
<bazhang> caps leviwinks
<leviwinks> goddamn
<leviwinks> -.-
<jbroome> see what 4chan does to people
<Metox> Man that was too easy - thanks - Ubuntu Geeks is tops!
<Dew420> leviwinks
<mworth> I am in the process of upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04, however it appears to have stopped whilst 'installing the upgrades' it has been stopped at 'p bluetooth services' for quite a long time
<Dew420> what is your problem to start with, and calm down.
<Jack_Sparrow> leviwinks Please lose the caps and watch your language, we keep a family friendly channel
<bittin> ljsoftnet: get some quicktime codec and it may work
<amenado> mworth-> do a fresh install, why an upgrade?
<dury> http://lame.sourceforge.net/links.php
<ljsoftnet> bittin how?
<weix> amenado, im looking to make sure that once my family's computers are running i can administer them completely from the commandline or gui with minimal effort/intervention
<leviwinks> it has nothing to do with 4chan
<monestri> Why do I get a blank screen on ctrl+alt+f1?
<bittin> leviwinks: whats the problem?
<leviwinks> it is its formatting
<bigmcq77_> join #boob
<weix> amenado, does that help?
<Dew420> leviwinks, what is your problem.
<leviwinks> When I visit pages on 4chan, the previous page gets stuck on top
<dobled> hey hey conectado
<mysterioso> saltedlight thanks
<dobled> ...alguien de chilito lindo
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, that's an easy one to solve
<mworth> amenado, why do a fresh install? I have all the apps I want and have got all the settings (especially for my 4 monitors) the way I want them
<leviwinks> Its like its stuck, I have to scroll up and down to "scrape" it off
<rouini> Dew420: i am using ktorrent it is good or not
<amenado> weix-> nope, its a very broad requirement, you have not even said what os those other host are running
<Daisuke_Ido> avoid 4chan like the plague, it's nothing but evil
<leviwinks> sigh
<jeleta> how do i make myself root to istall compize
<amenado> mworth-> as you found out...upgrading...
<eric> my desktop has a partitioned hard drive with one part running windows and the other running ubuntu.  the windows partition got messed up somehow and now it won't load.  on top of that, the grub screen stopped loading a while back so i never had the choice to load to ubuntu.  now i'm wondering if it's possible to get my grub screen back, go into linux, and save my files from there.  does anyone know if that would work/be possible?
<leviwinks> Its not 4chan that im worried about
<Dew420> rouini, I personally use azureus
<leviwinks> its just the only website so far that Ive seen do this
<bazhang> leviwinks, take the chat elsewhere please
<stefano> !list
<mysterioso> jeleta sudo???
<void^> leviwinks: ff3/cairo issue, thought it was fixed? works for me anyways. just use ff2 if you're troubled.
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<weix> amenado, the intention is to run all of them with ubuntu my desktop being the administrator.
<jeleta> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> leviwinks: seriously though, i've not seen that issue ever come up with firefox
<mworth> amenado, Ive used the upgrader in the past for other upgrades- is this one not properly working then?
<jim_beam> in compiz i have four desktops.  A cube has six faces.  is it possible to have desktops on the caps
<leviwinks> hm
<rouini> Dew420:why all people in usa using azureus
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_beam no
<leviwinks> Ill try FF3 RC1
<crdlb> jim_beam: no, but you can have a hexagonal prism
<ljsoftnet> ﻿is there a way to play trailer in http://www.apple.com/trailers/?
<knifepoint> does anyone know how to neatly display source code in open office
<jim_beam> how hex
<Dew420> rouini, it's known, it works, it's good
<amenado> weix yes it is possible, you have to tools in your fingertips, again you have not really made clear what would you like to control, there is no one single app to control everything.
<monestri> Can someone help me fix touchpad scroll wheel?
<dobled> nadie que hable español..............
<monestri> http://paste.php.lv/7400?lang=php
<mattro2> I accidentally uninstalled ucf the other day and now my computer only opens to terminal. can anyone help?
<stefano> salve
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<saxofoner> does anyone have teh link to an updated wacom tutorial?
<crdlb> jim_beam: by changing ccsm > General Options > Horizontal Virtual Size to 6
<knifepoint> eg enclose the source code in a type of text box to make it nice formatting (i already tried openoffic.org and no answer)
<saxofoner> found it never mind
<jim_beam> ccsm??
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<crdlb> jim_beam: "Advanced desktop effects settings"
<mysterioso> Will Ubuntu Studio upgrade with its features to 8.04?
<amenado> mworth i suspect you will come across issues when doing upgrade, a fresh install imho is cleaner..yes you hve to reconfigure settings but thats less problematic than what you are facing now
<rouini> Dew420:did know some sites of torrents
<erUSUL> !es | dobled
<ubottu> dobled: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<weix> amenado, true ok well one of two things i would like to do is one install the ubuntu os on the remote computers via my desktop and the other just ensure upgrades are all done properly and on time
<monestri> http://paste.php.lv/7400?lang=php
<monestri> Can someone help me fix touchpad scroll wheel?
<mworth> amenado, will it cause big problems if I just kill the upgrader or will I have to find a bunch of settings its changed and put them back?
<ljsoftnet> ﻿is there a way to play trailer in http://www.apple.com/trailers/?
<weix> amenado, i figure the upgrades can be done with some fancy ssh trickery so thats not a huge issue but something like that would be exellent (and my apologies for being persistant)
<white_eagle> how can I renew my Ip adress in linux?
<amenado> mworth i am not aware of any way to downgrade, or backout of an upgrade
<white_eagle> what should I type in the terminal
<vendieta> I have all codecs and all latest version of all and I cant play original dvd :(
<mysterioso> is it possible for me to install Half-Life 2 on my system?  And run it properly?
<Pollywog> is there a phone dialer for Linux so I can make regular phone calls from the keyboard instead of the physical phone?
<Pollywog> I do not mean VoIP
<jim_beam> how about verticle
<bazhang> !wine | mysterioso
<ubottu> mysterioso: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<amrik> white_eagle: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Varanger> hello! How I make a diskette image from a couple of files?
<Dew420> mysterioso, with steam or non-steam?
<mysterioso> bazhang I have wine.
<mysterioso> dew420 ?
<white_eagle> amrik: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb | mysterioso
<ubottu> mysterioso: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Dew420> HL2, do you use steam?
<Dew420> in other words, do you have a legal copy ori llegal
<Dew420> lol
<amenado> weix its okay to be persistent..yes you can set up elaborate system to do an upgrade remotely..or as you have said ssh in to a remote host and executing the upgrade
<zubu> mohan34u:how do i change my screen resolution
<bazhang> !piracy | Dew420
<ubottu> Dew420: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<mysterioso> dew420 I have a stack of cds
<rouini> Dew420:thanks a lot
<ljsoftnet> ﻿is there a way to play trailer in http://www.apple.com/trailers/?
<mysterioso> in a box
<amenado> Pollywog-> and what device do you have to make the actual dialing to your POTS ?
<Pollywog> amenado: via modem
<Dew420> mysterioso, google installing steam in wine
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsoftnet THose work for me here
<mysterioso> dew420 ok
<mattro2> I cannot get my computer to open past terminal, any ideas?
<Pollywog> amenado: like what Windows does with dialer.exe
<jim_beam> my screensaver flickers using fglrix and radeon is that because im using the opensource driver
<zubu> attila:how do i change my screen resolution
<rouini> Dew:thepiratesby is from which countery
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, sure just click on them
<amenado> Pollywog-> yes you can use wvdial to issue Hayes AT commands and dial out..now to pickup the reciever to answer and connect it to your voice source ..not sure
<humbolto> Why has alsa dmix been disabled in Hardy?
<Daisuke_Ido> jim_beam: since fglrx isn't open source, though
<bazhang> rouini, that talk is not welcome here thanks
<amrik> humbolto: didn't its functionality get replaced by pulseaudio?
<Dew420> yeah I was talkin to him in pm :/ lol
<amenado> Pollywog-> i dont remember what dialer.exe does..how do you then want to answer the phone line?
<weix> amenado, is there some kind of web gui that can be installed to one computer to take care of all the things that would be done locally on a remote computer?
<Pollywog> amenado: thanks, I had not thought of that, I thought wvdial was only for starting PPP sessions... thanks
<jim_beam> got it but what about the flicker
<weix> amenado, i do recall something that could do something like this but i cant remember the name.
<rouini> bazhang: i am sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> no clue
<Pollywog> amenado: I just need it for dialing out
<karel_> Hi, I've winxp and ubuntu installed on a hd, can I move the partitions to another hd (in the same pc) using a gparted cd or wouldn't that work?
<zubu> how can i change my screen resolution?
<monestri> Can someone help me fix touchpad scroll wheel please?
<monestri> http://paste.php.lv/7400?lang=php
<amenado> weix i cant recall the name of the gui either
<humbolto> amrik: There are still tons of apps that are unable to use pulseaudio. Therefore you can not play from these and from a pulse app at the same time.
<mysterioso> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wy> Strange. All the files created by Ubuntu into NTFS is said to be corrupted.
<amenado> Pollywog-> well wvdial can do the dialing
<weix> amenado, but it does sound like something that could be done?
<Pollywog> amenado: probably, I had not thought of it
<humbolto> amrik: Don't understand why to sacrifice this additional layer of compartibility.
<dot_> what drivers should I use on linux ubuntu 8.04 if I have ases geforce fx 5200 3d card
<amenado> Pollywog-> then you have to write scripts and such after..
<bazhang> wy more likely a permissions issue;what you say is unlikely in the extreme
<ljsoftnet> jack_sparrow do you have mplayer?
<Jack_Sparrow> monestri what does that link have to do with your scroll wheel.. Please tell us what the problem really is with it
<Pollywog> amenado: oh I see I am not explaining it well
<amenado> weix-> oh yeah, it can be done indeed, if not with gui, cli off course is readily available
<mysterioso> I found this for installing Steam.  Is this the easiest way?   http://fedorasolved.org/gaming-solutions/installing-steam-using-wine
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsoftnet I would imagine I do..
<cypha> i get an error about KNotify crashing when i press the X on amarok (i'm using Gnome, and amarok is a KDE app)
<cypha> afterwards, i get no sound
<cypha> any idea how to fix this?
<Pollywog> amenado: I want to make REGULAR calls from my computer and talk using a heaset/mic
<wy> bazhang: Maybe... I just hope it's not serious problem
<Pollywog> headset
<cypha> or am i not allowed to use amarok?
<amrik> humbolto: yes, I also had this same issue with VMware. I can't remember the exact solution, but you can basically pulseaudio can create the /dev/ virtual devices and you can use these for the applications that arent compatible
<ljsoftnet> jack_sparrow ﻿is there a way to play trailer in http://www.apple.com/trailers/?
<Pollywog> rather than the regular telephone handset
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, aye, just click on them
<Filox> hello to everyone.......
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsoftnet I said I just did.. I have one up right now for monster camp
<monestri> http://paste.php.lv/7400?lang=php ?? the problem is it's not working?!
<amenado> Pollywog-> well after you make it dial, your scripts has to put the connection to sleep while you're having the voice convo,
<monestri> Stops after a coupe hours of use
<stefano> salve
<monestri> at seemingly random points in time
<dury> skype works great on 8.04 lts
<bazhang> !it | stefano
<ubottu> stefano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork | monestri
<ubottu> monestri: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Pollywog> amenado: thanks
<ljsoftnet> bazhang i can't play those trailers in firefox
<Filox> I have a problem I can send file from pc to phone via bluetooth but not viceversa..... any help?
<Wobbo> i can't figure out if my sli is working, if i type 'lspci -t' i get the same overview with sli bridge, without, and using 3 way sli bridge
<monestri> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
<amenado> Pollywog-> you're modem has interface for your mic i hope
<monestri> funny
<dury> couldn't use it under 7.04
<max__> Connecting to my samba share, I get Connection Refused.   Do I need to forward a port in my router?
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, install the mplayer plugin
<Pollywog> amenado: it would not need one... I guess I will have to use XP if I want to do this
<monestri> the scroll wheel stops working, I don't know how to be more specific,
<BSG75> anyone know how to get blackberry pearl to work under ubuntu?
<ljsoftnet> bazhang how?
<mewt> HI everyone, I'd like to get pae support in my 32-bit desktop ubuntu hardy, anyone know of any tutorials that will help me achieve this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> monestri the next time it does that .. type this in a terminal..  sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<Filox> ﻿I have a problem I can send file from pc to phone via bluetooth but not viceversa..... any help?
<bazhang> synaptic ljsoftnet
<Pollywog> or else just buy a different telephone with plugs for handset/mic
<monestri> next time?
<compengi> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<monestri> it's not working right now
<karel_> Hi, I've winxp and ubuntu installed on a hd, can I move the partitions to another hd (in the same pc) using a gparted cd or wouldn't it boot from there?
 * emma *smiles*
<MFietje> :)
<amrik> mewt: one quick way is to install the server kernel and boot into that
<Jack_Sparrow> monestri so you would then do what I just said eh
<amenado> Pollywog-> no one is stopping you, to do those, you are trying to use an equipment designed for something else, but hey thats what innovators do..all power to them
<max__> karel_, dont move your partitions.  big trouble you will have.
<ljsoftnet> bazhang i don't see any mplayer plugin in synaptic
<mewt> amrik, i thought of that, but i dont want to end up using deadline as my scheduler :/ which is why i started looking into getting pae suport for my current desktop kernel
<karel_> max__: ok, thx
<opop> .com
<lintel> where is the start-up picture located please?
<monestri> would you then*
<monestri> yes I did it
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<amenado> Pollywog-> even using windows, if your modem does not have a mic input..dont know how you'd expect to have a convo
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<amrik> mewt: you might have to recompile your kernel then :(
<max__> karel_, unless you are savvy with grub, edit all your config file to point to the new drive locations (hd1 instead of hd0 example)
<Pollywog> amenado: what I need is a "softphone" type thing like what Skype has, but for ordinary calls instead of VoIP
<rouini> Dew420:my PC is AMD is good or not
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, mozilla-mplayer
<monestri> what's next?
 * mewt feared so
<blueskynis> !usplash
<karel_> max__: might be able to do that, but it's ok :)
<max__> Do I need to open a port in my router for SAMBA ?
<amenado> Pollywog-> well now, you have just changed the requirements from what you have said earlier...two different animals
<ljsoftnet> bazhang i already tried that but still doesn't work
<cypha> no one uses amarok?
<blueskynis> just tried something :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pollywog there are no free version that let you call from pc to peoples home phones
<mewt> amrik, will there be noticeable performance gains or loses if i use a server kernel ?
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, then you need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras and clear firefox cache (restart firefox as well)
<amenado> Pollywog-> at one time,  dial-pad was very good, bought by google, dont know what they did with dial-pad
<Pollywog> Jack_Sparrow: you are not understanding me....  I do not want to use VoIP.  I just want to make a regular call but from the computer
<monestri> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<Pollywog> though my regular phone line
<dury> is it possible this -> http://lame.sourceforge.net/links.php in UBUNTU
<Pollywog> Windows has done this since Win95
<amenado> Pollywog-> and I also told you, does your modem have a mic to allow you to speak and be heard at the other end?
<crdlb> joombaga: vertical only works when using Desktop Wall instead of Cube, and the flicker is due to limitations in the Direct Rendering Infrastructure that both drivers use.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pollywog With special modems and drivers.. correct
<bazhang> Pollywog, free phone calls via the phone line?
<crdlb> jim_beam: ^^
<Pollywog> bazhang: I did not say free
<Pollywog> the local calls would be free
<monestri> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<Pollywog> I would pay for others just like any other call
<Jack_Sparrow> monestri what
<kwan> anyone here have experience with dmraid?
<bazhang> Pollywog, does your modem have a mic
<amenado> Pollywog-> and you gained what?
<xenix> hi
<blueskynis> out
<rouini> AMD is better or intel
<monestri> Jack_Sparrow, what am I supposed to do after removing my modules?
<bazhang> !ot | rouini
<ubottu> rouini: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amrik> mewt: on a high level they are the same, but a lot of low-level options for the kernel are different (pre-emption, scheduling algorithm etc.) you can try it and see if it fits your needs. if not I can recommend http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu as a good guide to compile your kernel with settings based on your current ones
<Jack_Sparrow> rouini Please dont take polls in the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> monestri did you run that line I gave
<monestri> yes
<mewt> amrik, <3
<monestri> sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<Jack_Sparrow> monestri all of it
<monestri> right?
<rsk> !better | rouini
<ubottu> rouini: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pollywog> okay thanks ppl I guess I just don't know what I am talking about ;)
<Khisanth> amenado: convenience!
<monestri> what else did you want me to run?
<amenado> Khisanth-> convenience to dial out?  hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> monestri  sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<bazhang> emma please ask before PM'ing me thanks
<XmatriX> Hey anyone using ubuntu 8.04 with pulse audio installed?
<LinuxRevo> hey all
<monestri> sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<rsk> XmatriX: i guess? it's installed by default
<monestri> i've run it, now what?
<LinuxRevo> I have a question please
<XmatriX> well the pulse isnt installed by default
<XmatriX> i think alsa is
<emma> bazhang certainly. may I pm you?
<Jack_Sparrow> monestri regular mouse right, not some bluetooth bargain bin special
<JustineC> Hi. I have a *minimal* ubuntu install for a server.  How do I enable iptables in upstart?  'apt-get install iptables' says its already installed, but 'update-rc.d iptables defaults' returns "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/iptables: file does not exist".  What step am I missing?
<cypha> does everyone have issues running amarok on ubuntu/gnome?
<ljsoftnet> bazhang i already tried that
<monestri> It's a synaptics touchpad.
<bazhang> emma please ask in channel for the benefit of all
<Pollywog> can someone tell me how I can add my jabber ID to my Ubuntu forums contact methods?  I see ICQ and MSN but not Jabber
<joombaga> XmatriX: ALSA installed vy default for me too
<joombaga> *by
<Jack_Sparrow> monestri running that fixed the wheel on mine
<Khisanth> amenado: no, but at least for me I am often working with headphones on
<XmatriX> yeah
<krlos> hi
<MattJ> Pollywog: Hmm, I am sure it was there once...
<LinuxRevo> SwiftFox Error
<amenado> JustineC-> typically netfilter and iptables tools are already embedded on the kernel
<Khisanth> the headphones are connected to the computer :)
<krlos> i have a problem with my ubuntu cd install
<rouini> is there difference between Ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04
<kwan> I created the raid set.  When i use fdisk & parted, it showed that i have succesfully created the partitions but under /dev/mapper/ the two partitions I created doesn't show up
<Jack_Sparrow> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Pollywog> MattJ: yes me too but it's gone now
<krlos> i can't do it
<monestri> thanks i'll read that
<MattJ> Pollywog: Join #ubuntuforums
<emma> bazhang - This has to do with comments you made. Is that something you want to talk about here?
<Pollywog> Mattj: thanks
<rouini> i found nothing special in Ubuntu 8.04
<XmatriX> rouini: how did u format those partitions??
<ljsoftnet> ﻿is there a way to play trailer in http://www.apple.com/trailers/?
<krlos> this sayme "this kernel requires x86-64 cpu, ... but only detected an i1586"
<thompa> cant enable desktop effects after update?
<bazhang> emma join ubuntu-ops
<rsk> ljsoftnet: use mplayerplug-in
<max__> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<amenado> Khisanth-> cool, perhaps you can tell Pollywog which model of modem you have and drivers that go along with it...to feed sounds to your headset
<kwan> therefore, I can't create filesystems for em
<krlos> when i try to change the disk.. the new install showme the same error
<amrik> krlos: do you have a amd64 cpu? or i386
<Penguin> Is it possible to prevent kubuntu/ubuntu from installing apps by default?
<ljsoftnet> rsk through synaptic?
<rsk> no thourgh firefox
<XmatriX> Penguin: no, they come by default, but u can remove them in synaptic if you do not use them
<Jack_Sparrow> Penguin there are different options for installs..
<ljsoftnet> rsk how?
<rouini> xamatrix:  i am using partition editor
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<amenado> kwan are you doing LVM?
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<krlos> amrik, it is a Piv i586,
<rsk> ljsoftnet: install it and use it?
<JustineC> amenado: I'm coming from SysVInit-land ... what does "embedded on the kernel" mean?  How do I turn iptables on/off in Ubuntu, I guess is the question?
<Penguin> I need to have everything uninstalled before I try to install to a 512MB SD CARd
<ljsoftnet> rsk how do i install it?
<rsk> apt-get
<kwan> amenado, dmraid and following through the fakeraidHowto right now
<XmatriX> rouini: partition editor, does that run on a boot disk or windows?
<clintchanc1> How can i make network automaticaly connect to my wireless network, getting tired of having to set password and all that.  Also how can i make two ext3 filesystms merge?
<amenado> JustineC-> i meant to say, the netfilter for firewalling is compiled to the kernel..
<thompa> if desktop appearances no longer starts do i reinstall restricted stuff?
<ljsoftnet> rsk: just apt-get, isn't it lacking?
<clintchanc1> MY live Cd wont work i tants a login everytime i use it and i dont know the login
<LinuxRevo> >:o Heeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllppppppppppp
<Jack_Sparrow> Penguin are you trying a full install on 512 usb?   see !minimal
<XmatriX> clintchanc1: download wicd, i feel it much better
<rsk> ....
<amrik> krlos: I'm guessing the obvious reason of "the live-cd is amd64" isn't right...
<Penguin> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rouini> xmatrix:in windows there is partition manager
<compengi> i had a problem with nvidia card being detected on hardy. and after installing restricted-drivers things went even worse, the resolution went down to 640x480 and there is no other higher option. in xorg.conf file there was nothing mentioned about my vga card nor about monitor. nothing, only defaults. so i decided to reinstall hardy but took the xorg.conf file from gutsy live cd. everything works fine after, but after every reboot i need to rest
<compengi> art the x-server to have the xorg.conf file settings loaded. is there any idea how to fix it?
<XmatriX> clinctchan1: it will solve ur problem and better interface
<NW2190> hi, how do you update Firefox beta 5 to RC1 in ubuntu?
<clintchanc1> !wicd
<ubottu> Factoid wicd not found
<amenado> JustineC-> you dont really turn off the firewall per se, you just either have a default ACCEPT and no rules (same as your definition of off) or have rules to filter unwanted packets
<LinuxRevo> Hey EMMA
<clintchanc1> XmatriX, what is wicd
<emma> Hi LinuxRevo
<ledmushroom> whats the difference between desklets and screenlets ?
<Penguin> Jack_Sparrow: That's what I need
<LinuxRevo> emma: how r u?
<krlos> amrik, nop.. it is a kubuntu for pc.. the last one ... i get it one week ago
<JustineC> amenado: iptables is a service, no?
<Jack_Sparrow> Penguin great..
<krlos> and i just installed yesterday in other machinne
<LinuxRevo> emma: can i ask a question?
<screenname92834> hello
<emma> LinuxRevo, I'm fine but this is not a good place for chit chat. Check your channel list for all the other Ubuntu channels.
<XmatriX> clintchanc1: its another internet manager instead of gnome network manager. Before u install i believe u have to remove the gnome one, but in my experiece it works 100% better, and never looses a connection
<LinuxRevo> all say this!
<Pollywog> Mattj: I was told that #ubuntuforums is not a help channel
<LinuxRevo> thanks
<screenname92834> folks, I think I should upgrade my linux version does anyone know anything about this?
<bazhang> !upgrade | screenname92834
<ubottu> screenname92834: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rouini> thanks alt for everybody buy
<max__> I can't ping myself from other computers on the network.  Any Ideas?
<amenado> JustineC-> nope, its not a service you start from init..its part of the kernel (modules are auto loaded) and i dont think one can rmmod it, unless you compile a new kernel without it
<XmatriX> rouini: ive nvr tried partition manager, but try Acronis Partition Expert
<kwan> amenado, its weird, cuz i should expect to see isw_blahblah1 & isw_blahblah2  under /dev/mapper/
<MattJ> Pollywog: Hold on, investigating
<amrik> krlos: are you sure that its not the amd64 live-cd though, and is the i386?
<Pollywog> Mattj: ty
<krlos> amrik, this one say me that i require an x86-64... well i tryed to do it, get the x86-64, after that it sayme ... require x86
<joombaga> max__: Do you have network connectivity?
<Armored_Azrael> How do I force evolution to select pgp encrypt by default?
<rouini> xamatrix : i know acronis
<Filox> ﻿I have a problem I can send file from pc to phone via bluetooth but not viceversa..... any help?
<krlos> amrik, i try both
<max__> joombaga, Well, I'm connected to a router, and the other 2 computers are connected to the same router with the same subnet/gateway.   Is that what you mean ?
<XmatriX> rouini: thats the one i used when i dual booted, but i heard ubuntu 8.04 comes with a feature called Wubi and u run it on windows and it installs there
<amenado> kwan am not very familiar with softraid, i thought you were doing LVM
<Lynet> krlos: So.. what error message does the i386 CD give you?
<screenname92834> so which bits of my system are actually going to be upgraded when I go to hardy?
<screenname92834> is it just the kernel?
<XmatriX> rouini: almost like a windows application install, but when u boot up u can choose
<max__> joombaga, how do I add network connectivity?
<monestri> Can someone help me fix touchpad scroll wheel please?
<monestri> http://paste.php.lv/7400?lang=php
<Jack_Sparrow> rouini please read all of the faq and warnings before using that
<krlos> Lynet, requires x86-64, when i use a x86-64 sayme requires x86-i1586
<max__> monestri, what brand touchpad?  Synaptics?
<screenname92834> what things are included in the hardy  distribution, does it include gnome  and the desktop and things like the CD player?
<monestri> yep max__
<monestri> the scroll wheel dies at random points in time
<rsk> screenname92834: yes
<screenname92834> is the kernel going to get updated as well?
<max__> monestri, ok, I did that on my Dell Inspiron, you just have to install a driver and add synaptics device into your xorg.conf
<rsk> screenname92834: games officetools instant messenger etc etc
<kwan> anyone here used dmraid??  (Yes, i have read the FakeRaidHowto already)
<XmatriX> Jack_Sparrow: i havent tried it, but my friend has and said it was pretty straight forward, wat are the dangers??
<rsk> screenname92834: only if there's a bug
<monestri> max__, the synaptics driver?
<max__> monestri, there was a guide I googled for that, you should be able to find it, just search for: ubuntu synaptics touch
<screenname92834> so why do I want to upgrade to hardy?
<monestri> I already have an entry for it
<Jack_Sparrow> XmatriX It is nothing I would ever use...  and this is not the place to discuss it..
<amenado> kwan which tutorial are you following trhough? let me see if I can make sense out of it
<screenname92834> I don't have a problem with dapper.
<rsk> screenname92834: if you dont you dont. no one is forcing you
<joombaga> max__: Does it say you are connected?  By default the network monitor applet is on the top panel in ubuntu, and it will say if you're connected.
<Lynet> krlos: "i1586" does not exist. What is the exact name of the .iso you burned, and what is the exact error message?
<amenado> screenname92834-> dont need to upgrade, not needed
<XmatriX> Jack_Sparrow: but this is ubuntu irc if not here where else?
<Jack_Sparrow> screenname92834 Please /join #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions..
<screenname92834> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<compengi_> i got dc'd, did anyone answer me?
<Jack_Sparrow> screenname92834 this is support, it is not for polls or discussions...
<monestri> http://paste.php.lv/7401?lang=php
<Jack_Sparrow> XmatriX Please read the faq....
<XmatriX> wow dc'd havent heard that since starcraft lol
<max__> joombaga, Yes I'm connected via DHCP.  my ip is 192.168.1.107 and I am trying to ping that from my other computers which are also 192.168.1.xxx    I assume I'm connected, as I'm on the internet right now.
<krlos> Lynet, in this time i am trying with the last one kubuntu for i586
<screenname92834> Jack_Sparrow: I am getting support. I am discovering information about Hardy.
<max__> joombaga, The icon says "Manual network configuration"
<XmatriX> Jack_Sparrow: aiight how u get the faq??
<compengi_> XmatriX, O.o
<Jack_Sparrow> screenname92834 Not the same thing
<XmatriX> lol
<MattJ> Pollywog: Join the channel again
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<max__> joombaga, I can ping google.com and I can ping my router, 192.168.1.1   and I can even ping the other computers.   But the other computers can't ping me
<monestri> the link Jack_Sparrow gave me has information on setting one up, but not troubleshooting one
<krlos> Lynet, it show me . this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected and i586 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropiate for your cpu
<joombaga> max__: it's possible that your computer is blocking icmp (ping requests).
<XmatriX> Jack_Sparrow: it said safe, how is it dangerous??
<joombaga> max__: I'd have to do some searching to figure out how to fix that
<max__> joombaga, I have port 21 forwarded, and a ftp server installed (proftpd) and I cant ping port 21 either
<jbroome> you don't ping ports
<kwan> !dmraid | amenado
<XmatriX> lol
<ubottu> Factoid dmraid not found
<jbroome> telnet ftphost 25
<max__> jbroome, well I can't telenet it either
<Jack_Sparrow> XmatriX You could lose your windows install and mess up your ntfs partition...  but read the faq on wubi and how it differes from a regular install on its own partition
<Lynet> krlos: You should never get that kind of error message if you burned an i586 iso. You are trying to install from a x86-64/amd64 iso.
<jbroome> err, not 25, 21
<LinuxRevo> no one wnts to help?
<kwan> brb
<XmatriX> Jack Sparrow: aiight man, thanks
<monestri> Can someone help me fix touchpad scroll wheel please?
<max__> I'm thinking maybe a reinstall, since 7.10 worked fine out-of-box jbroome joombaga
<Toluus> anyone know any good games on linux? if yes please pm me :P
<monestri> http://paste.php.lv/7400?lang=php
<kokolo> hello!! can someone helo me to install grub on separate partition beacause i have a dual boot ubuntu an xp, for that can i use ubuntu live cd and install grub from there to partiotion dev/sda1 or or any other way, pls help
<thompa> help. i updated and desktop effects cannot be enabled?
<jbroome> max__: whatever works for you
<amenado> whoever has created a  large file (5gig) from existing FS, formatted it into a different FileSystem and installed another linux on it? can you make it bootable? or you must put it in a separate partition to make it bootable?
<ywwg> How do I restart wpa supplicant on Ubuntu hardy?  I know how to run the command, but I can't find the configuration file it uses or the init.d script that launches it (if any)
<clintchanc1> XmatriX, why does it timeout during ip retrival?
<clintchanc1> XmatriX, why does it timeout during ip retrival?
<krlos> Lynet, ... plop.. i am like a newbie...
<krlos> plop..
<joombaga> max__: So you're trying to access an ftp share on this computer from the other two?  I haven't had any problems doing that on Hardy
<krlos> i mistake the cd...
<max__> joombaga, ftp and samba
<screenname92834> how do I upgrade to hardy easily? The website says you need to update everything first which is unnecessary.
<Lynet> krlos: Yeah, I kinda figured.. ;-)
<amenado> kokolo-> you have an installed linux? what happened when you installed ubuntu?
<max__> joombaga, have ports forwarded, and still get connection refused.   do i need to open ports in iptables, I thought the daemon would do that for me?
<clintchanc1> XmatriX, why does it timeout suring Ip Retrival?
<amenado> screenname92834-> im suggesting a fresh install instead of upgrade, at least you can delete the new install if you dont like it, but no way to downgrade
<defdef> in ubuntu 8.04, what do i need to do to RDP into a windows box? I tried changing the port to 3389, that did not work.
<max__> joombaga, but since icmp isnt even working, it seems like all I have is WAN not LAN
<joschan> Please help, i locked myself out of X and have only terminal now. when i startx it says "user not authorized to run X server", how can I quickly authorize?
<joschan> I have no brpowser and nothing only irc at the present
<compengi_> screenname92834, read this http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<trufknarf> Hey People! When i do "mount", i get no line with "... on / ". how can / not be mounted?
<max__> trufknarf, if you have a command prompt, then / is mounted.
<clintchanc1> why does wcid timeout durring ip retrieval
<amenado> trufknarf-> paste into pastebin your result of mount and we'll take a peek
<joombaga> max__: I don't know, I've only done it between computers that were on the same subnet through DHCP without port forwarding.
<h0ax> how long should the minimal installation cd hang  at 6% for ... i can see it downloading
<h0ax> for 8.04
<trufknarf> amenado: its on my other computer. that one has no internet
<amenado> clintchanc1-> dont know what you meant by ip retrieval,  if you type this in your terminal   sudo ip  a  what do you get?
<max__> joombaga, Ok thanks, I'm starting to think it's the Windows computers that are at fault   =]
<mysterioso> OK I just inserted the disk (Half-Life 2 disc 1\5)  and I "installed" Steam  When I ran the icon that it put on my  desktop, It updated Steam.  But when I click on it now It opens an applet type window and it has flashy type icons that are interactive (buttons) but It does not display the text or graphics.  A window for WINE came up and said that the application is trying to display HTML and if I clicked install it would fix it.  It di
<zubu> attila: how can i install the driver of graphics card
<mcphail> joschan: don't use startx. Restart the gui with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<clintchanc1> amenado, whell im connected right now so id return this connections ip address.
<zubu> attila:also how can i change the resolution of my screen?
<clintchanc1> using Network manager
<joschan> mcphail: i am not using gdm
<amenado> trufknarf-> you have a usb drive where you can transfer it to a file? or you have to do a manual copy, be accurate with the info, or else you'd get a bad advise too
<screenname92834> I think they know nothing about ubuntu in ubuntu-offtopic, and seem to be talking about blackadder
<Nith> mysterioso: your message was cut off at "and if I clicked install it would fix it. "
<joombaga> max__: I wouldn't be surprised.
<amenado> clintchanc1-> did you try the command i gave you?
<MrObvious> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> screenname92834: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<mysterioso> OK I just inserted the disk (Half-Life 2 disc 1\5)  and I "installed" Steam  When I ran the icon that it put on my  desktop, It updated Steam.  But when I click on it now It opens an applet type window and it has flashy type icons that are interactive (buttons) but It does not display the text or graphics.  A window for WINE came up and said that the application is trying to display HTML and if I clicked install it would fix it.
<clintchanc1> amenado, it gave a help message telling me how to use it
<monkeyBox> Why is /etc/init.d/hdparm no longer available in hardy?
<mysterioso> it didnt work
<mysterioso> how do I fix it? do I have to install the whole game?
<amenado> clintchanc1-> try this    ip a
<h0ax> how long should the minimal installation cd hang  at 6% for ... i can see it downloading for 8.04
<mworth> my failed upgrade has resulted in a brolen package, however I am finding it impossible to reinstall it like I am told I must
<mcphail> joschan: ok. The obvious 1st question is "if not, why not?"
<screenname92834> compengi_: what is the point of that?
<Flannel> monkeyBox: Because of the switch over to upstart
<clintchanc1> amenado, it gave ips to all 3 of my connections instead of eth0
<zubu> how can i install my graphics card driver?
<amenado> mworth-> you have the liveCD cdrom?  install it from that
<screenname92834> compengi_: state the obvious and unhelpful wont you
<monkeyBox> Flannel, what's upstart?
<compengi_> screenname92834, didn't you want a upgrade to hardy documentation?
<RabidWeezle> I need a comparison right now, about to buy a new laptop, need to know what is the state of the ati drivers vs. the nvidia drivers
<mworth> amenado, I am happy to stay with 7.10 if the upgrade wont work- I dont want to redo everything
<amenado> clintchanc1-> so? is eth0 active? is it in use?
<Flannel> h0ax: Did you verify the CD?  Is this 6% of the actual install?  It would depend on your internet speed and the mirrors internet speed, since you're downloading
<Flannel> !upstart | monkeyBox
<ubottu> monkeyBox: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<clintchanc1> amenado, no eht0 is not active im using wlan0 rightnow with network manager gnome
<karel_> Hi, I'm trying to fix grub, when I enter the command "setup (hd0)" it says "Error 12: Invalid device requested"... what can I do?
<h0ax> Flannel , yeah it's 6% of the actual installation .. been there about 20 mins now
<McRib> Could someone please suggest a decent Firefox 2 plugin that will allow me to play streaming video (particularly the Quicktime format)?  I'm using Hardy and mozilla-mplayer no longer supports Firefox 2 in Hardy.
<amenado> mworth-> just my opinion, 7.10 is wonderful, no need to go to 8.04  and am assuming you have done the patches for that nasty bug..
<h0ax> when i used the debian minimal it had got alot further
<defdef> in ubuntu 8.04, what do i need to do to RDP into a windows box? I tried changing the port to 3389, that did not work.
<RabidWeezle> aka, performance wise, is ati keeping up with nvidia on linux yet?
<amenado> clintchanc1-> then if eth0 is not active why do you expect it to have an ip address?
<mworth> amenado, dunno what bug you're on about but I have installed all the availible upgrades
<jbroome> defdef: check out tsclient
<karel_> nevermind, found it
<mworth> however I am stuck in shitty graphics mode atm
<joschan> mcphail: it is nice that you help me. i thougth ubuntu means freedom. you can do things in different way. i was spending 3 hours to get rid of gdm. i just dont want it. so if you are now teling me i should go back to gdm i could go back to windows, right?
<Flannel> h0ax: Like I said, it depends on the internet.  If this doesn't work, try the alternate CD, same options, just with packages on the CD itself
<clintchanc1> amenado,i dont, wcid is the program i want to use too connect to my network but when i use it it timesout at ip retrieval (or what ever its called)
<amenado> mworth-> good that you are updated, its the vmsplice am referring to..
<sbohan> Hey, I am having a problem doing a fresh install of Hardy Heron is the right place to ask for help?
<monkeyBox> Flannel, any idea how I would add hdparm to the default startup?   I'm trying to emply a fix to keep my hard-drive from dying (Load_Cycle_Count going up really fast)
<mcphail> joschan: no. I was merely suggesting that getting rid of gdm makes things difficult for yourself. Fair enough - I'll not bother you any more
<RabidWeezle> also, another thing I need to know is what is the standard vga= kernel line in ubuntu (I fragged mine on the dell laptop so I get no tty's :/ )
<joombaga> Does anyone know what package contains "update-gdk-pixbuf-loaders" ?
<RabidWeezle> in /boot/grub/menu.list
<Flannel> !bum | monkeyBox
<ubottu> monkeyBox: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<amenado> clintchanc1-> can you paste the command and the result in pastebin? i have not used wicd..so i am not well versed with it.
<mcphail> joschan: ok. The obvious 1st question is "if not, why not?"
<Flannel> monkeyBox: Apart from that, I'm not too sure, no.  Not familiar enough wit upstart personally.
<joschan> mcphail: you are not bothering me. if no one helps me now to get permisions for startx i will have to reinstall gdm and be frustrated for the rest of my life ;-)
<clintchanc1> amenado, its a gui
<RabidWeezle> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mysterioso> has anyone here ever installed halflife2 using linux?
<screenname92834> compengi: what I want is to upgrade to hardy without running all the updates first, as I have said. Alternatively someone could explain to me why I need to update all my software to upgrade to hardy.
<mcphail> joschan: sorry - didn't mean to repost...
<Itaku> where are firefox cookies stored?
<dury> hey guys I have problem with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12751/
<mysterioso> It keeps telling me that an application is not allowing the cd to be ejected.
<blah569> Why is it that whenever I install a Metacity GTK theme, in the "Appearance Preferences," and then I receive a message telling me that the theme was installed successfully, but then the theme is not visible on the list of themes to apply?
<joschan> mcphail: np. the problem is i have no gui now and only irc.
<amenado> clintchanc1-> am not a gui person, i use mostly cli, so what ever your gui can do to retrieve info, i can do likewise..
<mysterioso> but I need to put the 2nd cd in!
<zubu> attila:how can i go back to 7.10 from 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> dury please post a description of the problem and not just a link
<Flannel> mysterioso: is this for wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<zvacet> screenname92834: your system have to be up to date to perform upgrade
<joschan> mcphail: i will now reinstall gdm so i have lost many hours and end frustrated this day. but have to accept it
<clintchanc1> amenado, do you think a reboot would help?
<joschan> mcphail: thank you for caring!
<mcphail> joschan: i _used_ to know this kind of thing back in the old slackware days! I'm afraid my "startx" knowledge has atrophied over the years!
<amenado> clintchanc1-> maybee..dont know what you got..
<mysterioso> Flannel  Im not entirely sure.  I have WINE. but I just double clicke the installer in the cd drive
<kokolo> hello!! can someone helo me to install grub on separate partition beacause i have a dual boot ubuntu an xp, for that can i use ubuntu live cd and install grub from there to partiotion dev/sda1 or or any other way, pls help
<screenname92834> zvacet: why? my system is dapper, and the upgrade runs from dapper to hardy.
<mysterioso> and it ran the installer
<Flannel> mysterioso: What program are you installing?
<sbohan> Whenever I try and install ubuntu 8.04 onto my machine during a fresh install it crashes my machine at ~97% particularly when i mentions it is trying to install the sbp2 driver
<blah569> ﻿Why is it that whenever I install a Metacity GTK theme, in the "Appearance Preferences," and then I receive a message telling me that the theme was installed successfully, but then the theme is not visible on the list of themes to apply?
<mysterioso> flannel Half-Life 2
<screenname92834> now we're making progress
<blah569> ﻿Why is it that whenever I install a Metacity GTK theme, in the "Appearance Preferences," and then I receive a message telling me that the theme was installed successfully, but then the theme is not visible on the list of themes to apply?  I am using Ubuntu 8.04. *
<amenado> kokolo-> you have an installed linux? what happened when you installed ubuntu? what do you get when you boot? a grub menu?
<joschan> mcphail: i will have to find this out on a seperate test installation. will bring back my gui now because i need it urgently
<joschan> thank you!
<mcphail> joschan: one thing i would check is the permissions on ~/.Xauthority
<sbohan> this is weird as I previously ran 7.10 without issue and kubuntu 8.04 installed fine first time It just didn't support my wireless card (which was strange as I thought it was just the window manager that changed)
<Flannel> mysterioso: I think that's a yes.  Usually what you do is copy the contents of the CD to a folder, and then do the same for the rest, etc.  But, I'm not really too sure.  You might try #winhq, they'll probably know.
<zvacet> screenname92834: you need all Dapper updates not all updates from other releases
<Tailsfan> Hello, Is there a way to use Ubuntu to stream Multimedia onto Xbox 360?
<mysterioso> flannel thanks, what is winhq?
<redwhitewaldo> Update manager says I can install 7 updates. One of them is libtotem-plparser10. How come it does not have nor will not accept a "check" in the check box?
<Derander> tailsfan: can always run windows XP in a virtual box ;-)
<blah569> ﻿﻿Why is it that whenever I install a Metacity GTK theme, in the "Appearance Preferences," and then I receive a message telling me that the theme was installed successfully, but then the theme is not visible on the list of themes to apply?  I am using Ubuntu 8.04.
<Derander> tailsfan: I've heard of efforts before, not sure if they work or not or of their names
<Flannel> mysterioso: #winehq, is the channel for WineHQ, they know all about wine
<McRib> Could someone please suggest a decent Firefox 2 plugin that will allow me to play streaming video (particularly the Quicktime format)?  I'm using Hardy and mozilla-mplayer no longer supports Firefox 2 in Hardy.
<zvacet> redwhitewaldo : sudo apt-get update
<amenado> sbohan-> what is the problem now? any errors?
<sbohan> the machine crashes during install
<joombaga> Where is update-gdk-pixbuf-loader?  After some searching it seems to be a script contained in gtk2 RPMs, but I don't have it.  Are there any packages that contain this for ubuntu?
<kokolo> a cant boot i have isntall dual boot xp and ubutntu, and i acidentaly remove my first partition of all sistems grub which is on dev/sda1 and now i need to install it there because i dont sue windows bootloader just grub for all systems
<mysterioso> aha
<amenado> !who | sbohan
<ubottu> sbohan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sbohan> and then grub complains
<mysterioso> flannel thanks
<joombaga> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> kokolo: first link of that last thing ubottu just said
<redwhitewaldo> zvacet: done. now how do i install that?
<redwhitewaldo> Update manager disappeared.
<kokolo> i didnt lost it i remove the whole partition
<amenado> kokolo same computer you are chatting now from? or another computer?
<kokolo> notebook
<Flannel> redwhitewaldo: there's a bug with libtotem plparser, it'll be fixed, until then, just ignore it, it won't hurt
<Tailsfan> Because I wanted to swtich to Ubuntu or Xubuntu on my Desktop and I that is my main internet server usually for the house
<Flannel> kokolo: You removed /boot? or windows? or what?
<amenado> !who | kokolo
<ubottu> kokolo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zvacet> redwhitewaldo : with update manager or sudo apt-get install  libtotem-plparser10
<amenado> Tailsfan-> what is the problem?
<screenname92834> So I presume, then that 'ubuntu' is an umbrella term for a big collection of software packages. Is the kernel in there too?
<Tailsfan> even though I don't have the 8.04 LTS Alt. CD Yet
<redwhitewaldo> Flannel: ok. thanks. I don't understand. ubuntu is now OUT (officially out), yet how come there are still updates for bugs?  If the updates don't end, why say that ubuntu is officially released?
<sbohan> @amenado The Grub error I get is Error 17
<Flannel> screenname92834: Ubuntu is a linux distribution, it contains a kernel, I'm not sure what youre asking other than that.
<monestri> Can someone help me fix touchpad scroll wheel please?
<monestri> http://paste.php.lv/7400?lang=php
<blah569> !metacity
<ubottu> Factoid metacity not found
<amenado> sbohan-> you have deleted a whole partition, the partition where grub resides?
<zvacet> redwhitewaldo : If it is out doesn´t mean it is without bugs
<screenname92834> So how do I update my kernel to a newer version? Is there a package name for it?
<Penguin> how can I get the ubuntu installer to install to "rather large" floppy?
<Flannel> redwhitewaldo: Software will always have bugs, since its huge.  Updates fix bugs, and sometimes packagers make mistakes (like this time) so theres a bug in a packaging scheme, as opposed to the programs itself
<Tailsfan> Yeah, But Derander, I don't have enough room for both XP and Ubuntu Togerher
<XmatriX> screename92834: Hey if you want to know wat unbuntu means!!! then check out the nelson mandella video in you /home/___/Examples
<kokolo> i remove patiton of grub!!
<Tailsfan> My Desktop's HD is only 6 Gigs
<Tailsfan> I would be broadcasting the Multimedia in my USB HD (If it would let me compile the driver :()
<amenado> kokolo once more, you have to put a nick in front of your response to direct it, or else it will get lost
<zvacet> redwhitewaldo : if we wait for release without bugs we will allways run beta
<joombaga> redwhitewaldo: All operating systems have bugs after release.  Windows XP is on its third service pack :)
<redwhitewaldo> ok
<sbohan> @amenado: I did a fresh install and chose for it to use the whole disk (guided), the grub error as far as I can tell is a side effect of the installer not actually completing, I have ran the installer 8 times now and it always crashes at the same point right near the end, however the live CD works fine on the system with no issues
<redwhitewaldo> just wondering
<monestri> sbohan,
<screenname92834> XmatriX: what is it called?
<monestri> boot with noapic
<Derander> does anyone know of a solution to my only being able to use one program with audio at a time?
<Penguin> will the ubuntu installer detect it?
<monestri> actually, noaipc no1apic just to be safe i guess
<mhollisjr> is there an easy way to change the ownership of my keyboard to my user perminantly
<mhollisjr> or even a hard way
<Tailsfan> amendo, it gives me compiling errors, I would say them, but I need to install Ubuntu first to retry, I was going to install Gutsy for right now, because that is the only Alternate CD I have Right
<sbohan> @monestri: noapic? I know it's a arugment to pass to the installer
<sbohan> but how would I go about doing it
<XmatriX> screename92834: its in your home folder under another folder called examples (if you didnt delete it) it contains just example files of documents and sounds and also has a video of nelson mandella talking about ubuntu and what it means!!
<amenado> sbohan-> you have tried 8 times to install? and fails at same exact spot? what errors if any you have observed?
<Penguin> it doesn't want to detect the floppy
<Phydoux> How do I set my external USB DVD drive to auto mount when I turn it on?
<McRib> Are the US repos back up and running at full speed yet?
<dury> Jack_Sparrow: I got a problem to install Lame-3.97 ->
<Jezz> how do i open gconf editor?
<dury> http://lame.sourceforge.net/download.php
<joombaga> Derander: Try uninstalling your modem if you have one installed.  I know it sounds weird, but I had that problem back in dapper.
<monestri> sbohan, when the ubuntu screen first comes up press f6
<Flannel> kokolo: alright, you'll need to reinstall it.  Instructions are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows depending on what you have
<Derander> joombaga: no modem, unfortunately
<monestri> and add 'noapic no1apic' to the boot line
<amenado> McRib-> i have been downloading yesterday and have not observed slowness
<sbohan> @amenado, it mentions at the bottom "Firewire CD-ROM driver spb2" and then as it's there the machine cuts out
<screenname92834> XmatriX: that sounds like totally irrelevant to computing.
<monestri> and any other commands you think will help
<Derander> I suppose I might add to my above problem (inability to have two applications using sound) that this is a fresh problem with Hardy
<Flannel> monestri: nolapic, not no1apic
<emma> bazhang you can pm me whenever you like.
<monestri> lol seriously?
<McRib> amenado: Alrighty then... thank you.
<sbohan> this can't be a hardware issue as I did a test and left the machine running for three hours after install #7 on the installation screen and it didn't crash oce
<joombaga> Derander: try switching to ALSA, assuming you're using Pulse Audio
<amenado> sbohan-> you have a firewire connected CD-ROM? is that what you used to boot your liveCD from?
<screenname92834> XmatriX: sounds like some marketing speak like if I call my product "fastcool" they'll need to translate that in japan.
<XmatriX> screename92834: it is relevant to computing, its about community and opensoure and that kinda shiet
<Derander> joombaga: 100% alsa
<amenado> McRib you're welcome
<monestri> 'noapic nolapic' then
<monestri> you can check in boot options anyway
<sbohan> @amenado : No firewire devices are conncted to my machine at all
<zvacet> Jezz : type in terminal gconf-editor
<Jezz> oh ok :P
<XmatriX> screename92834: not everything has to have a direct meaning, like umbrella w/e u were saying, its a broader meaning
<zvacet> Jezz : or you can find it under system tools
<Derander> joombaga: oh, bizarre!
<joombaga> Derander: well I'm out of ideas.
<Derander> joombaga: apparently if I kill pulseaudio, it kills my sound, even though nothing anywhere sets it to pulseaudio
<Jezz> thnx found it
<sbohan> @monestri: cheers will try that now!
<screenname92834> How do I get a list of all the packages that are included in the definition of "ubuntu operating system"?
<Derander> joombaga: apparently it is the default on this system, or something, how do I turn it off?
<monestri> pulse audio is the default sound server in 8.04
<FactTech> Question: If I use manual partitioning on install to set up three partitions (root, /home, swap), I'm supposed to set the root partition to being bootable, right?
<amenado> sbohan lets do this,  boot using the liveCD and then lets peek around on your installed system.. open a terminal on liveCD and type  fdisk -l
<zvacet> Jezz :np
<Derander> monestrI: bah, lame, thanks
<mhollisjr> is there some form of udev for dummies? my rule doesn't work for changing ownership of my keyboard to my user
<Thingy> FactTech, yes
<sbohan> kk will do that now
<XmatriX> screename92834: wat kind of question is that???
<FactTech> ..Thingy Thanks.
<Penguin> The floppy is actually an SD Card but it detects it as a floppy because thats the only thing I can mount it usually virtualbox wit
<Flannel> FactTech: / not root, and the bootable flag doesn't matter in linux
<amenado> FactTech-> no need to be, im booting from a extended partition
<joombaga> Derander: System > Preferences > Sound.  You can change everything there.
<sbohan> @amenado: will go quiet while it loads
<FactTech> Flannel - Yes, I wrote "/" as "root" in the above, but thanks for checking!
<sbohan> !tab amendo thanks for your help
<ubottu> sbohan: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sbohan> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jack_Sparrow> screenname92834 http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<Flannel> FactTech: just making sure, since /root is another option, although different completely
<joombaga> Derander: Luckily mine somehow defaulted to ALSA.
<Derander> joombaga: everything was set to alsa when I was experiencing the problem, pulseaudio was still running and killing it turned off my sound, is there a way to remove pulseaudio entirely and use whatever gutsy used?
<LastKnight02> Real quick question y'all... any suggestions on how to speed up a copy of Ubuntu? I've got a 2 ghz processor with 1 gig of RAM and it moves slower than Christmas.. lol
<amenado> sbohan-> use the pastebin to paste the result of questions i ask okay?
<FactTech> Flannel - It doesn't matter that it's bootable? Is that because the booting is handled by GRUB?
<sbohan> amenado: where is the pastebin you use?
<amenado> !paste | sbohan
<ubottu> sbohan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<screenname92834> Jack_Sparrow: thank you my good fellow.
<be> how to install vlc in ubuntu?
<monestri> sudo apt-get install vlc
<monestri> vlc sucks though
<monestri> I suggest mplayer
<FactTech> Flannel - Does that mean you only need to set it as bootable if there will be a non-Linux OS on that partition?
<Flannel> FactTech: the bootable flag only matters to some older things, DOS uses it, Linux doesnt, and if I remember correctly, windows hasn't since moving away from DOS (windows XP)
<Derander> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio, hallelujah!
<zvacet> monestri : +1
<joombaga> Derander: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<pablo> how I can setup amarok to play the song that I choose from a directory instead of queue it
<Derander> joombaga: yeah, just did that.
<sbohan> amenado: I will switch to using the ubuntu machine in question now!
<joombaga> Derander: you beat me to it
<monestri> +1?
<FactTech> Flannel - OK, thanks. Interesting.
<Flannel> FactTech: but, go ahead and set it bootable, it won't hurt anything
<zvacet> monestri : for mplayer
<patco444> Hi
<monestri> zvacet, indeed
<patco444> One very interesting game for the maniacs that are playing strategies or RPG, so if you want to take part in this game skype : patco444 ... http://www.fallensword.com/?ref=1461055
<pablo> how can  I setup amarok to play the song that I choose from a directory instead of queue it
<nickellery> pablo:  double click it?
<Nom> Anyone got a good link for preventing your mail server from generating backscatter?
<Nom> I get heaps of spam to <randomuser>@<mydomain>
<Nom> I'd like to make sure that doesn't get spammed back as undeliverable to the (probably) forged sender address
<jerbear> is there any way to get seahorse-agent to fall back to ssh-agent? i already have my key loaded into ssh-agent, but seahorse keeps prompting me for the password
<McRib> heh... it turns out that Apple has decided to force the use of their Quicktime plugin and ONLY their Quicktime plugin to view movies online.... MPlayer used to work fine...
<Thingy> Nom, you need to specify what your mailserver is and check if there is a channel for that app on freenode.
<pablo> if I double click it, it's added it to the playlist but
<Derander> joombaga: thanks for setting me on the right track
<pablo> not played directly
<joombaga> Derander: So it works? Any time.  You wouldn't happen to know where I can get "update-gdk-pixbuf-loaders" would you?
<pablo> how can  I setup amarok to play the song that I choose from a directory instead of queue it
<pablo> if I double click it, it's added it to the playlist but
<Derander> joombaga: nope :-(
<pablo> not played directly
<Tailsfan> @amenado, did you get my message about the problem?
<monestri> hhahaha goodbye ubuntu, i'm switching to gentoo
<Luckrider> Hey everyone, I am installing Feisty on an old hard drive for a friend, am I am having trouble starting the install because he screen res is set at 640x480, is there anyway that i can increase the resolution so that I can install it. I have had no troubles with the screen res on my Hardy comp which i am on right now, but I can not change the resolution in the live cd. If anyone has a terminal command, or any help at all, I apprecite it.
<Derander> joombaga: it appears to be installed on my system
<Flare183> !enter | pablo
<ubottu> pablo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pablo> ok
<pablo> sorry
<Flare183> no problem
<joombaga> Derander: is it a package?
<newair> Why is there such a problem with DVD-ROM players in Ubuntu?
<Derander> joombaga: no idea, how would I check?
<cherva> Luckrider: press ALT and drag the window with the mouse
<Luckrider> chevera, it won't go above the top task bar
<Derander> alt+f8 to resize/
<Luckrider> chervea, it won't go above the top task bar
<Derander> ?*
<Flare183> Luckrider: it's not supposed to
<Luckrider> I know
<XmatriX> Luckrider: i ran into alot of reslotuion problems and always looked around the ubutnu forums for help. If your friend has a nvdia or ati graphics card there is an application that can configure and install it automatically. The program is called envy.
<Derander> luckrider: drag the top taskbar to the bottom, alt+f8 to resize?
<joombaga> Derander:  dpkg -l | grep pixbuf
<Phydoux> How do I set my external USB DVD drive to auto mount when I turn it on?
<joombaga> Derander: it would be listed there
<Derander> joombaga: no, it's not showing up.
<Derander> joombaga: I just see a "pixbuf based theme for ubuntu"
<Luckrider> Iok xmatrix, thanks I will try that
<cherva> Luckrider: then use the alternate cd
<jerbear> is there any way to get seahorse-agent to fall back to ssh-agent? i already have my key loaded into ssh-agent, but seahorse keeps prompting me for the password
<be> how to chat in yahoo using pidgin?
<Derander> joombaga: and gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<screenname92834> Jack_Sparrow: I think that website lists all ubuntu-compatible software, as it lists items that are not on my ubuntu system.
<hoggie> Hey.. is anyone running any OS from an external HardDrive with FireWire? i want to buy a big external HDD with firewire.. and i was hoping for someone that uses it or knows something about it help me out here. :)
<XmatriX> Luckrider: np, i always hated those dreaded problems
<Luckrider> it is not showing up XmatriX
<Luckrider> in the add/remove at least
<pablo> how can  I setup amarok to play the song directly instead queuing it
<Derander> Anyone else having trouble running ventrilo through wine on hardy?
<darthanubis> be, read the instructions?
<XmatriX> Luckrider: wats not showing up??
<Luckrider> envy
<hoggie> ew..
<Cew27> is there annother msn client that supports webcam aside from amsn
<screenname92834> Jack_Sparrow: so the question is this: what is considered ESSENTIAL ubuntu, who makes that decision, and where is the list?
<Cew27> amsn is ugly
<XmatriX> Luckrider: oo on synapic?
<Jack_Sparrow> screenname92834 they may be in uyniverse or multivers or backports or proposed etc..  but all are in our repos
<hoggie> anyone with firewire HDD here? running ubuntu?
<Luckrider> in add/remove under applications XmatriX
<pablo> how can  I setup amarok to play the song directly instead queuing it
<Luckrider> remember, it is the live CD XmatriX
<virtuald> Cew27: i have a script that installs amsn with anti-aliasing, want to try it?
<Zaiden> I'm having an issue with either audacious or Ubuntu. When I put my mouse over a song in my music folder, it starts to play the song until I move the arrow off the file. Is there a way to disable this?
<XmatriX> Luckrider: no it wont be there, i think hardy did add it to synapic but any distro before that u must go to the envy site and download it
<cherva> pablo: there isn't such an option yet ... it's strange....
<virtuald> Cew27: meaning smooth fonts
<XmatriX> Luckrider: make sure you download the correct one for ur distro
<Cew27> Virtual:eeerm, can you send me a screenie
<screenname92834> Jack_Sparrow: they may be in the repos, and that tells me that they can run on ubuntu. However, when I install ubuntu, I don't get those packages.
<darthanubis> Zaiden, nautilus preferences of course
<Luckrider> is there an easy way to change the res temoprarily so I can install it XmatriX?
<pablo> it is in fact, thank you very much !
<Cew27> virtuald: add me on msn cew27@violentvomit.net
<screenname92834> Jack_Sparrow: So who makes the ubuntu installation, and what goes on it?
<virtuald> Cew27: ok
<XmatriX> Luckrider: hmm
<cherva> pablo: you made it ?
<XmatriX> Luckrider: gimmy 2 mins
<Cew27> virtuald: thanks
<Luckrider> k XmatriX
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | screenname92834
<ubottu> screenname92834: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pablo> no
<pablo> we should ask for it
<neot> hello people
<jerbear> is there any way to get seahorse-agent to fall back to ssh-agent? i already have my key loaded into ssh-agent, but seahorse keeps prompting me for the password
<screenname92834> Jack_Sparrow: this is on-topic]
<hansderagon> Stupid question, but how from the GUI, can I edit my keyring?  I cannot find any icon for it.
<cherva> pablo: well write to the authors .... I don't need it ...
<darthanubis> hansderagon, seahorse
<hansderagon> No... I found it...
<bazhang> screenname92834, you should suggest your ideas on brainstorm.ubuntu.com this is a support channel and that would be better there or in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<XmatriX> Luckrider: ok so let me make sure... ur using fiesty and ur getting 800x600 res?
<j_> 大家好
<hoggie> Hey.. is anyone running any OS from an external HardDrive with FireWire? i want to buy a big external HDD with firewire.. and i was hoping for someone that uses it or knows something about it help me out here. :)
<hansderagon> After 10 minutes, I had to write in the chat room to find it... System/prefs/Encryption & keyrings
<Zaiden> darthanubis: nautilus?
<Luckrider> no, I am using the Fiesty live CD, but I am only getting 640x480 XmatriX
<bazhang> !cn | j_
<ubottu> j_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<quentusrex> Does anyone know when Hardy will have Firefox RC1 released?
<monestri> !nautilus
<ubottu> Factoid nautilus not found
<hansderagon> darthanubis, but thanks for the info.  It is appreciated.
<darthanubis> !nautilus | Zaiden
<darthanubis> hansderagon, ;)
<j_> Shutdown的时候出现Message bus daemon error
<screenname92834> This is my last attempt to get an answer before I conclude that no-one knows the answer.
<quentusrex> !firefox | quentusrex
<monestri> i sweear i'll do it!
<monestri> i'm switching to gentooo!!!!
<quentusrex> :(
<thehurley> hello,
<j_> #ubuntu-cn
<XmatriX> Luckrider: oo even lower =(. i found a post that deals with fiesty resolution problems
<jbroome> screenname92834: promise?
<darthanubis> !google | screenname92834  then goto ubuntu.com and READ
<ubottu> screenname92834  then goto ubuntu.com and READ: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<cherva> quentusrex: you mean firefox 3 rc 1 ?
<monestri> lol @ jbroome
<XmatriX> Luckrider: check this out -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423438
<quentusrex> Does anyone know when the new firefox RC1 package will be released in Hardy?
<baking> [Google] #1 kkd_ [n=arebibo@bas14-montrealak-1177840977.dsl.bell.ca] has ... ( http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2007/07/10/%23ubuntu.txt )
<quentusrex> yes
<newair> DVD-ROM problems......always get libdvdcss message.  Could hardware also be the problem?  Toshiba model CD-ROM/DVD-ROM player.
<baking> [Google] Desc:
<cherva> quentusrex: hardy comes with firefox 3 beta 5
<Luckrider> thanks XmatriX
<darthanubis> quentusrex, when its ready
<XmatriX> Luckrider: np
<screenname92834> darthanubis: thanks for your infinitely helpful advice. I shall bin it immediately.
<quentusrex> cherva, yes... I know that.... I'm asking when RC1 will be released....
<Thingy> Luckrider, see if this howto helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<XmatriX> newair: i got the solution for u
<darthanubis> screenname92834, don't troll
<darthanubis> !manners | screenname92834
<ubottu> screenname92834: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<screenname92834> darthanubis: same to you.
<XmatriX> newair: did u install anything before hand to make dvd compatibly?
<cherva> quentusrex: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html
<monestri> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Sprax567> Need help configuring GRUB, what do you guys make of this: grub> setup (hd0) -> Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no -> Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no -> Error 15: File not found (and btw, those files do indeed not exist)
<Luckrider> hmm, is there just a simple terminal command to start the install rather than the gui? XmatriX or Thingy?
<darthanubis> Sprax567, update-grub
<Thingy> Luckrider, did you download and burn the desktop installation cd?
<newair> Xmatrix , no.  Hardware with original computer.  An HP
<quentusrex> darthanubis, do you know how I can check on the status of the firefox 3 package?
<Sprax567> mkay I'll try
<jimymorriso1> español
<XmatriX> newair: i mean software wise?
<Penguin> the ubuntu installer is not detecting the "floppy" I need to install to
<heymr> how do I make epiphany to use webkit?
<Luckrider> no thingy, my friend got it from shipit
<Flannel> Sprax567: Sounds like you haven't set up your root partition properly.  Have you followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ?
<darthanubis> quentusrex, that depends on when FF finishes their browser
<newair> Xmatrix, no pre install software
<jimymorriso1> canales en español
<heymr> jimymorriso1: #ubuntu-es
<jimymorriso1> irc hispano
<jbroome> !es | jimymorriso1
<ubottu> jimymorriso1: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Luckrider> jimymorrisol
<darthanubis> !packages | quentusrex
<ubottu> quentusrex: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Luckrider> !spanish channel
<ubottu> Factoid spanish channel not found
<be> im new to ubuntu, can any one help me to enable cube in desktop?
<darthanubis> !compiz |be
<ubottu> be: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Thingy> Luckrider, priv messages ok?
<Luckrider> ok
<Xsploit> you know how when you hold the windows key and use your mouse scroll button to zoom... after you have zoomed is there any way to lock that screen? so that when you move the mouse around the zoomed area doesnt move aswell
<heymr> how do I make epiphany to use webkit?
<XmatriX> newair: ok beacuse ubuntu doesnt come with the lib to play dvd's defaulty. so u must download something to enable that. Check this website out http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html
<screenname92834> The "Ubuntu distribution" is a collection of software packages. What packages are covered by that term? Do not confuse this with the term "all ubuntu-compatible packages".
<darthanubis> Xsploit, this used to be default behavior, dunno why its keep getting changed. But look into the compiz options.
<Sprax567> darthanubis: grub-update created the files but I'm still getting the "files not found" message (???)
<newair> Xmatrix , I will check. thank you
<XmatriX> newair: np, that lib fixed my dvd issues
<screenname92834> The list will take the form something like this: Dapper 6.06 is mount v2.4, bash v1.2, grep v3.5, gnome v6.2 etc.
<darthanubis> Sprax567, do the files in fact exist? When did this start happening? What did you do recently to provoke this behavior?
<Flannel> screenname92834: #ubuntu-offtopic is a great place to discuss this, please take it there.
<Sprax567> darthanubis: yup I just checked, they were created when I ran grub-update
<darthanubis> Sprax567, have you rebooted since then?
<Sprax567> darthanubis: well no... should ? :)
<darthanubis> uhm yeah
<Sprax567> darthanubis: hmm... thing is I'm running off a live cd
<Sprax567> darthanubis: how do I "remount" (or something) the installed system so I can keep working on it?
<Sprax567> after I reboot
<darthanubis> Sprax567, you have to chroot into your system
<Sprax567> how? :)
<darthanubis> Sprax567, then update-grub
<darthanubis> Sprax567, google chroots usage before you leave the livecd
<Sprax567> right
<Sprax567> thanks for you rhelp
<darthanubis> np
<Sprax567> ps. never ever use fakeraid, it's a headache
<darthanubis> Sprax567, of course
<joombaga> Anyone know how to reset your mime types in GNOME?
<darthanubis> Sprax567, basically you mount the drives that contain the system
<darthanubis> then you use chroot to make the system "live"
<darthanubis> I have not done this since Gentoo
<keymoo_> hi guys quick one - i've installed xubuntu onto an old PC which has on board video. my video res is set to a max of 800x600 - how can i find out my video card and increase the screen res? thanks
<darthanubis> keymoo_, google
<heymr> keymoo_: in a terminal> xrandr
<Sprax567> I'll give it a shot, thanks
<darthanubis> keymoo_, or lshw
<laeg> when i start my computer with the 8.04 live cd after the splashscreen the language window opens but it pressing the buttons on my keyboards does nothing - then after the counter has finished it tried to load the linux kernel but never gets past 3% - how can i fix this?
<hardff> hey there... how do I add icecast to the "service settings"
<keymoo_> ok, thanks
<Jezz> hi, how do i enable the cube?
<Jezz> in 8.04?
<laeg> i can't even select anything from the meny
<laeg> menu
<darthanubis> laeg, might want to run the memtest first
<darthanubis> laeg, sounds like hardware issues
<heymr> keymoo_: xrandr will list all the available rezzys
<Flannel> Jezz: Install simple-ccsm and then you can switch it to the cube
<MedO42> Dies anyone know something about short screen "blackouts"? They last for maybe half a second or less, and seem to happen randomly on my system.
<jim_beam> why is xmms not in synaptic
<laeg> darthanubis: i can't run the memtest if pressing buttons onb my keybaord does nothing - i'm in the console on 8.04 from a previous install now
<WaxyFresh> Is it possible to set up a sony ps3 sixaxis controller using usb instead of bluetooth?
<alapidas> Hi all, I recently updated my xorg and now ubuntu boots in safe graphics mode and i can't get it back to working like it was before.  any ideas?
<Tailsfan> Can you use a Alt. CD from any version to make a Linux Swap Partition, then install Hardy?
<darthanubis> jim_beam, they depreciated it for xms2
<joombaga> jim_beam: it hasn't been developed in a while.  Try Audacious
<quentusrex> Does anyone know why the logout command is broke? and The reboot and shutdown commands are missing from the 'shutdown' window?
<darthanubis> laeg, sorry
<jim_beam> is there a guifor xmms2
<keymoo_> heymr thanks it says max is 800x600
<laeg> darthanubis: my keyboard works fine here
<darthanubis> laeg, use a livecd?
<laeg> and the 7.04 live cd also works
<jim_beam> i like xmms
<heymr> keymoo_: shucks :/
<alapidas> quentusrex: try shutdown -h now
<enry> why when i move a window i see a grild??
<keymoo_> am i screwed?
<laeg> darthanubis: i have the 8.04m live cd which i'm trying to run byt i can't get past the load screen
<darthanubis> jim_beam, I still have it on my system because I don't do clean installs
<Flannel> Tailsfan: You can use the alternate CD to install Hardy
<adac> what is a safe way to determine the pid of a process on the terminal?
<heymr> keymoo_: what graphic card did you say you have?
<darthanubis> laeg, try another cd?
<jim_beam> is there a guifor xmms2
<laeg> laeg: the install i'm in right now is from 7.04 live cd updated to 7.10 then to 8.04 - i really don't want to go through all this again
<Tailsfan> Lousy Ad Bots
<quentusrex> I'm not trying to shutdown my computer, I'm reporting that in Hardy on my system the logout button is broke....
<joombaga> jim_beam: audacious is a lot like xmms.  I've never tried xmms2
<laeg> darthanubis: the cd was sent to me by ubuntu
<darthanubis> adac, htop
<laeg> darthanubis: it's brand new
<Jezz> i installed simple-ccsm but the cube still doesnt work
<keymoo_> heymr that's the problem i dont know - it's on-board and the PC is 5-6 years old
<Jezz> in compizconfig
<jim_beam> xmms2 appears to work in terminal
<darthanubis> laeg, so, it could be bad, try another, download one
<keymoo_> heymr is there a command i can use to find out?
<Jezz> i can select it but it does nothing
<adac> darthanubis: but i want to parse this pid....
<jim_beam> not gui
<laeg> darthanubis: i can't download one.
<Fixer> hi, can someone tell me correct charset in this channel?
<Flannel> Jezz: you need to turn it on,  one of the options on there is what you want your desktop to look like.  Right now its plane, I believe.
<alapidas> quentusrex: what happens when you press it?
<darthanubis> adac, man ps
<Flannel> Fixer: utf-8
<darthanubis> laeg, :(
<laeg> :(
 * laeg cries
<Jezz> yeah i turned it on i selected it i checked the checkbox :P
<alapidas> Has anyone experienced a broken x server after the recent upgrade?
<Fixer> thanks
<Jezz> but it doesnt do nothing it doesnt switch
<quentusrex> all windows close, the system bar and background window become unresponsive, but nothing else. It just hangs....
<darthanubis> alapidas, a year ago
<ipkaf> hi
<laeg> darthanubis: i really don't want to have to install 7.04, update it, then 7.10, update it, then install 8.04 etc - especially when i have a brand news ubuntu 8.-04 cd sitting here!
<Jezz> and how can i get higher refresh rates?
<heymr> keymoo_: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, Ctrl+W and type Driver and hit enter. that will show what driver it is currently using
<ipkaf> my smartphone not working with ubuntu
<astron> #ubuntu-in
<alapidas> darthanubis: do you know how to reconfigure xorg in hardy?  i think dpkg-reconfigure command doesnt do what it should for x in hardy
<Flannel> Jezz: you might need compizconfig-settings-manager then, which is the more advanced one and has all the configuration options
<darthanubis> laeg, I can dig it, I did that once, it sucked, but worked.
<dissent> Is anybody using Pidgin as ICQ client in here ?
<MedO42> dissent: I am
<Jezz> yes thats where i selected it
<Flannel> laeg: Grab the alternate CD instead of the live
<branstrom> dissent: I was until a while ago
<darthanubis> alapidas, thats usually the way, or xconfig
<laeg> Flannel: i can't - this is why i'm reinstalling
<Jack_Sparrow> dissent pidgin is not a very good irc client
<dissent> icq ;)
<darthanubis> !xorg
<dissent> -MedO42: its still losing connection with server, whats the problem ?
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<branstrom> It was okay for IRC too actually...
<branstrom> At least that's my opinion
<laeg> darthanubis: i'll keep trying the 8.04 and eventually resort to 7.04 live cd - i appreciate your efforts
<keymoo_> heymr thanks lshw give this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12758/
<heymr> ur efforts                  │ _chaky_
<heymr> [20:11:09]             <-- laeg (n=laeg@87.192.92.168) has quit ("leaving")            │ _coredump_
<heymr> wwooppss
<dissent> np for IRC i am using gnome :) ... but i need ICQ client
<darthanubis> laeg, your welcome wish I could have solved it for you
<heymr> so much for middle clicking that link
<keymoo_> heymr and xorg.conf is http://paste.ubuntu.com/12759/
<MedO42> dissent: I don't really know what you mean. In my opinion the one problem I have with it is that it claims to be still connected when the network goes down sometimes.
<alapidas> darthanubis: the dpkg command only asks about keyboard and mouse information
<ipkaf> hi
<darthanubis> weird
<MedO42> dissent: Network status detection worked better in the Windows version IMO.
<ipkaf> my smartphone not working with ubuntu
<etheredge> could anyone help me out with a ps3 issue?
<alapidas> darthanubis: i think it is a known issue with hardy
<ipkaf> what  i have to do to make it working ???
<darthanubis> ipkaf, start by providing details
<darthanubis> etheredge, depends, you have to ask first
<darthanubis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MedO42> ﻿Does anyone know something about short screen "blackouts"? They last for maybe half a second or less, and seem to happen randomly on my system.
<enry> vedo ancora la griglia
<heymr> keymoo_: oh, NVIDIA, eh? You can get more then that... use the nv driver, or get the driver you need from the nVidia website, they have linux drivers
<ipkaf> i got windows mobile 5 smarphone i want to use it on ubuntu
<alapidas> darthanubis: so any other ideas on how to fix this?
<heymr> keymoo_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg when you get a chance (this might have to kill X)
<darthanubis> MedO42, check google for know bugs or issues, then check your drivers for updates
<etheredge> !ask my ps3 will only play games it wont let me access the actuall system itself
<ubottu> etheredge: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fixer> ati so boooring =)
<ipkaf> like using activesync under windows
<dissent> Med042: My problem is not in internet connection .... but When I join to pidgin, log in to ICQ it falls down .... and I cant connect .... its like i have closed port on icq ... but i havent changed anything (i am linux newbie :)).... so I cant be on pidgin more than 2 seconds :X
<darthanubis> alapidas, what kind of video cards?
<ipkaf> but not woking
<etheredge> darthanubis, my ps3 will only play games i cant access the system menu
<ipkaf> what i have to do ???
<ipkaf> make to it work ?,?
<alapidas> darthanubis: geforce 7300
<darthanubis> etheredge, lol are you lost?
<MedO42> darthanubis: I am using the latest proposed updates and already did a short search on Google. I only foud a blog where someone talked about the same problem but didn't know the solution.
<alapidas> darthanubis: working beautifully before the xorg upgrade
<darthanubis> alapidas, run xconfig-nvidia or something like that
<etheredge> darthanubis, lost how so?
<darthanubis> alapidas, oh I think I know
<alapidas> darthanubis: doing that makes a new xorg but it still does nto work
<darthanubis> alapidas, reinstall the drivers for nvidia
<alapidas> darthanubis: i think i tried that, but i willt ry again
<darthanubis> etheredge, this aint a ps3 forum dude
<RudyValencia> Hm, has anyone here ever won a contest? (I never have won anything in my life. :( )
<jbroome> it's not a forum at all
<thehurley> i've just installed 8.04 (completely new to ubuntu) and it seems I cannot login as root, only the initial user I created
<MedO42> dissent: No idea then, I don't have that problem. Did you try a different client yet?
<alapidas> darthanubis: i shall return and let you know, thanks so far
<thehurley> is this right
<astro76> !sudo | thehurley
<ubottu> thehurley: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<darthanubis> jbroome, channel anal
<jbroome> !root | thehurley
<ubottu> thehurley: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ipkaf> hello
<ipkaf> i got windows mobile 5 smarphone i want to use it on ubuntu
<ipkaf> how to do ??,
<hou5ton> On my laptop, when I plug in a monitor to the Video Out, it duplicates what is on the laptop screen, and I can't find a way to make it just Extend the laptop screen.  Any help?
<darthanubis> ipkaf, vague much?
<etheredge> darthanubis, i know but i thought someone might be able to helpo
<RudyValencia> It's possible to set a root password but not recommended.
<jdavies> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<ipkaf> no one  windows mobile 5
<dissent> Med042: nope, i dont know any, and what have u got in properties of your icq profile in pidgin ?
<darthanubis> http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<darthanubis> etheredge, http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#forum
<iris> i need some help, my network manager stopped detecting wireless sigals and iwlist does not return anything
<keymoo_> thanks heymr
<darthanubis> ipkaf, http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#beprecise
<darthanubis> iris, have you restarted nm-applet?
<DemonicButthead> can someone aid me in configuring an nVidia 8800gt video card?  I'm having tons of problems with the tutorials I've been reading
<darthanubis> iris, restart NetworkManager?
<iris> darthanubis: i have restarted, the app and even my computer
<darthanubis> :(
<bazhang> DemonicButthead, what drivers did you install
<darthanubis> iris, what happens then?
<MedO42> dissent: login server is "login.messaging.aol.com", port "5190", the checkbox "always use ICQ proxy server" below is not checked, encoding "ISO-8859-1", Proxy "Use Gnome Proxy settings"
<tempspace> Does anybody have a Blackberry from Verizon here by any chance?
<iris> nothing, darthanubis its like there is no wireless where i am
<DemonicButthead> I used the generic restricted drivers that Ubuntu 8.04 allowed me to use
<darthanubis> iris, do you even see the networking applet at all?
<MedO42> dissent: You could try GnomeICU for example. Never used it, but it's in the software list.
<iris> i see it, i click it and no wireless is shown darthanubis
<ipkaf> ok i got ubuntu 7.10 gusty gisbon and i also got o2 mini xDA which is running on windows mobile 5, i can't able to synchronize my smarphone with ubuntu like doing with activesync under  windows xp
<heymr> could some past their PS1 in .bashrc? I deleted mine :P now it says "bash3.2$" at the promt
<dissent> Med042: damn, i have the same parametrs ... ok I'll try
<ipkaf> what to do to make it working ???
<bazhang> DemonicButthead, afaik the support for those has just come into the nivida.com ones (ie not beta); not sure if envyng-gtk has that covered yet
<darthanubis> iris, in a term what does iwconfig reveal?
<thehurley> ok,so i've logged in as the standard user, i open users and groups because i want to add another user, but the add user button is greyed out
<MedO42> dissent: Just go to "Applications -> Add/Remove... and search for ICQ, that will give you some choice :)
<DemonicButthead> I click system, administration, hardware drivers.. and there it is NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)
<darthanubis> iris, is the wireless(upon right click of the applet) box checked?
<thehurley> how do i start the user and groups tool with access to add a user
<bazhang> DemonicButthead, what res are you getting?
<ipkaf> hello darthanubis
<ipkaf> ok i got ubuntu 7.10 gusty gisbon and i also got o2 mini xDA which is running on windows mobile 5, i can't able to synchronize my smarphone with ubuntu like doing with activesync under  windows xp
<DemonicButthead> I know they work fine.. its just.. it won't detect my displays
<iris> the results from that has not changed, it shows my wifi card(i am not in ubuntu right now)
<ipkaf> this is for u
<ipkaf> ok i got ubuntu 7.10 gusty gisbon and i also got o2 mini xDA which is running on windows mobile 5, i can't able to synchronize my smarphone with ubuntu like doing with activesync under  windows xp
<DemonicButthead> I'm getting a full 1680 x 1050 on my main screen
<bazhang> DemonicButthead, ah you got dualhead or xinerama?
<DemonicButthead> but my 32 inch lcd won't work
<dissent> Med042: When I search for ICQ :D there is the only choice -> Pidgin :D
<Kevi1> sorry... easier to write
<Kevi1> I'm not really positive bazhang
<darthanubis> ipkaf, http://www.pocketpcmag.com/cms/index.php?q=blogs/27/a_new_adventure_windows_mobile_and_ubunt
<dissent> Med042: sorry :) i have it .)
<Jake_> I installed Xubuntu for a client and made a Username and Password.  The customer called me up saying he dont know the password or username,  neither do i .  how do i make a new username and password
<gus> Hey. I have ubuntu 8.04 and my resolution is 800 x 600 how do I change it to a higher one?
<darthanubis> ipkaf, start there, google is your friend
<darthanubis> gus, use the resolution gui in the menu of course
<bazhang> Kevi1, I just plugged in my tv (32 also) and it worked; what res did you want on the bigger one?
<Dew420> gus : is system > preferences screen es?
<Dew420> res*
<Kevi1> I'm new to linux.. so terminal isn't completely lost on me and I've used it a number of times.. but I just can't seem to wrap my head around this nvidia issue
<drewby> what the name of the video device?
<Kevi1> 1368x768?  somewhere around there
<Jake_> I installed Xubuntu for a client and made a Username and Password.  The customer called me up saying he dont know the password or username,  neither do i .  how do i make a new username and password
<Kevi1> I don't remember the exact numbers
<darthanubis> Jake_, you just said you did set one?
<drewby> for the primary display, what device name does it have in the /dev foldeR?
<ipkaf> ok i call my friend thx darthanubis
<wols> Jake_: if you amde the user why don't you know the password? the command is adduser btw
<Jake_> darthanubis, i made one but forgot it
<wols> drewby: none usually
<Jake_> i dont even know the main username and pass
<gus> I'm not sure. I'm new at this
<darthanubis> ipkaf, your not going to read the article?
<mewt> I'm watching loads of youtube videos right now and firefox randomly seg faults, anyone got this ?
<darthanubis> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ipkaf> i m reading
<wols> Jake_: then you need to boot from a live cd and set a new one
<iris> darthanubis: to combat this, i have a dwl-g122 c1 (usb wifi card) that too does not show any wifi signals, but i have a tutorial so i can connect via terminal, but the damn card keeps disconnecting and have to remove and plug back in
<darthanubis> iris, sounds like a funky wifi card?
<Jake_> wols, so i can just put in the cd and goto users? it will change the pw on the hard drive?
<Flannel> thehurley: When you start up Users and Group (System > Admin > Users and Groups) it'll prompt you for your password, and then you'll have acess
<McRib> mewt: Try running it from the terminal... when it crashes, what output does the terminal give you?
<hardff> rc3 == boot up
<hardff> ?
<wols> Jake_: no. you need to chroot to your harddisk, become root and _then_ change it
<iris> i dont know if the card or the drivers, because it does not do that on my pc darthanubis
<darthanubis> iris, http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<Chrysalis> was there some character that i need to put in front of the drive line in fstab to stop it from mounting at start up?
<darthanubis> !addusers | Jake_
<ubottu> Factoid addusers not found
<darthanubis> !adduser | Jake_
<ubottu> Jake_: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<wols> Chrysalis: no. there was an option, noauto
<gus> Hey. I have ubuntu 8.04 and my resolution is 800 x 600 how do I change it to a higher one
<wols> gus: what video driver?
<darthanubis> gus, gave you that answer
<darthanubis> !patience | gus
<bazhang> Kevi1, you still there? you might want to append my nick to your answers or I miss them
<ubottu> gus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Chrysalis> wols: thank you
<darthanubis> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mewt> McRib, http://pastebin.com/m67d2f007
<thehurley> Flannel, it doesn't prompt for a password.  So far there's only root and the first user I created during installation
<mewt> McRib, it's f3b5 on a fresh install today
<thehurley> i'm logged in as that first user
<Kevi1> Bazhang: query?
<Flannel> thehurley: and the add user button is greyed out?
<gus> I'm not sure.
<thehurley> yes
<thehurley> :/
<bazhang> Kevi1, what res did you want on the 32 one?
<RudyValencia> How do I setup a local Ubuntu mirror so I can install it via PXE boot?
<McRib> mewt: Hardy?
<mewt> McRib, yup
<_Mudasti_> hi :)
<Bennje> good day
<darthanubis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_Mudasti_> ty ;)
<blindmelon> ciao
<bazhang> !it | blindmelon
<ubottu> blindmelon: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Kevi1> Bazhang:  1366 x 768
<gus> how do I see my video driver?
<darthanubis> gus xandr
<Flannel> thehurley: close that, wait 10 minutes (for the sudo time out, I'm not sure how to clear it... you could try sudo -k) then do it again.  It *will* prompt you
<Kevi1> bazhang: it's a 32 inch 720p screen with a native resolution of 1366x768
<McRib> mewt: Hmm... I feel compelled to remind you that FF3 is BETA software... it shouldn't have been included by default in Hardy by most people's standards...  As such, you can expect a lot of bugs... best I can suggest is to remove FF3 and install firefox-2.  Or keep FF3 and report bugs.
<P_Kable> someone knows how to capture a color with Agave ?
<bazhang> Kevi1, not sure the exact res I get, but the card I have is much lesser than your own; the envyng-gtk may be able to do it now, if not then in a very short time
<Cheesypieces> hi guys i can't start synaptic... it just says starting administrative task and then nothing
<mewt> McRib, i dont really have a problem with it crashing  or it being beta, I asked just in case someone has the same prob and if no, to report a bug :)
<Kevi1> Bazhang.. I'll look for that and read up on it
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | Kevi1
<ubottu> kevi1: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<McRib> mewt: Ah... I gave up using Firefox3 the same day I installed it.  :)
<jack-desktop> whats the default pictures folder
<denisbr> Hello , how I do for change the language of the gnome when I start using 'startx' command ?
<bazhang> pictures jack-desktop
<Kevi1> Ubottu.. could I install this using sudo in terminal?
<ubottu> Kevi1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jack-desktop> bazhang, /home/user/pictures ?
<Kevi1> lol..oops
<bazhang> Kevi1, aye :)
<mewt> McRib, hehe, it freezes all the time on my laptop but never crashed
<bazhang> jack-desktop, yup :)
<jack-desktop> bazhang, captail or lowercase P?
<bazhang> let me check jack-desktop
<heymr> Kevi1: but ubottu can do the robot -_-_-|\_-
<thehurley> Flannel, fixed - when i opened users and groups, I had to highlight my user and click unlocl
<bazhang> big P jack-desktop
<thehurley> *unlock
<Kevi1> lol.. domo oragato
<thehurley> thanks anyway
<jairodealmeida> when t install jre1.3 on ubuntu in apt-get ??
<Kevi1> so what do I do with a *.deb file?
<gus> how do I install songbird
<Dusti[n]> is there a program for windows XP so i can see my files on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Kevi1: you can install it with dpkg -i $file
<bazhang> denisbr, on the fly? easier to change once you re in the desktop
<ikonia> Kevi1: but make sure it is for the ubuntu distro you are using
<denisbr> bazhang, where I can change ?
<bazhang> Dusti[n], not sure about ##windows stuff here :)
<Cheesypieces> hi guys i can't start synaptic... it just says starting administrative task and then nothing. any ideas?
<Dusti[n]> thanks for refering me
<ikonia> Cheesypieces: open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update" for me please.
<bazhang> denisbr, system admin language support
<ikonia> Cheesypieces: do you get an error complaining about a hostname ?
<iris> exit
<alapidas> darthanubis: no luck
<Cheesypieces> ikonia: yes, it says it can't resolve the hostname
<RudyValencia> How do I setup a local Ubuntu mirror so I can install it faster via PXE boot?
<ikonia> Cheesypieces: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<ikonia> Cheesypieces: what you need to do is boot into "recovery" mode and drop to a root shell. Edit /etc/hosts to include your hostname against a localhost ip address (eg; 127.0.0.2)
<ikonia> Cheesypieces: do you understand that ?
<enry> Help naow when i move a window i see a grill with window dimension inside like 80x20 how to return back to normal? (i have no compiz active)
<Kevi1> you guys are awesome.. I've never felt more at home with linux
<enry> Help naow when i move a window i see a grill with window dimension inside like 80x20 how to return back to normal? (i have no compiz active)
<WaxyFresh> How do i setup a sixaxis sony ps3 controller via usb instead of the prefered bluetooth?
<Cheesypieces> ikonia: i think so, thanks a lot
<ikonia> Cheesypieces: no problem
<bazhang> WaxyFresh, what app?
<ikonia> WaxyFresh: should be the same as bluetooth in terms of options, but it's device will be /dev/usb/something
<thehurley> does ubuntu use similar apt sources lists to debian?
<ikonia> thehurley: same packge format, different repo's
<WaxyFresh> im trying to use it with zsnes.
<denisbr> bazhang, ok, but, where I change of the idiom ? I can see only options: Idioms Supported and Idiom Default for news users
<bazhang> thehurley, similar aye
<thehurley> the reason i ask, is there any merit to downloading apt-spy and running that to get the best mirrors?
<amerio> guys how to use the new mysql directory which is provided by default in XAMPP
<ikonia> thehurley: I doubt it as performance of a repo can change on regular bases
<bazhang> !repomirror
<ubottu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<WaxyFresh> ikonia: im not sure what you mean do i have to mount it or something?
<ikonia> amerio: directoy ?
<ikonia> WaxyFresh: no, udev should create a device file for it when you plug it in
<Kevi1> so after using synaptic to download and install envy-gtk.. how would I start using the software to configure my displays?
<amerio> ikonia: I mean where the database is because I get an error each time I type mysql in command line
<bazhang> WaxyFresh, zsnes has an option to set that up in the config
<ikonia> amerio: what is the error you get
<ikonia> amerio: the database files are split out
<bazhang> denisbr, the idiom? not sure what you mean
<alapidas> anyone have any suggestions on fixing a broken xorg in hardy?  dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server does not work, only asks questions about the keyboard.  also tried reinstalling the nvidia driver, no luck
<amerio> ikonia: mysql command not found , but im sure its installed with Xampp and when I run Lampp it says its running
<Kevi1> nevermind.. found out how
<ikonia> amerio: sudo apt-get install mysql-client
<thehurley> bazhang, thank for the repomirror tip.
<bazhang> Kevi1, if your card is supported now (and it will let you know) then just run it from apps system tools; if not then fairly shortly it will be able to do so
<amerio> ikonia: its installed but in different directory , the xampp directory
<bazhang> arg
<ikonia> amerio: it shouldn't be
<ikonia> amerio: the client should be in /usr/bin
<simplexio> alapidas: paste xorg.log  into some pastebin and give link
<bazhang> thehurley, :)
<Xsploit> you know how when you hold the windows key and use your mouse scroll button to zoom... after you have zoomed is there any way to lock that screen? so that when you move the mouse around the zoomed area doesnt move aswell
<simplexio> alapidas: there is probably some pastebin that work with lynx or links2
<alapidas> simplexio: where is my xorg.log?  in /etc/X11?
<bazhang> alapidas, pastebinit
<Flannel> simplexio, alapidas, install pastebinit, and you can do it without a browser from the command line
<ikonia> alapidas: /var/log
<amerio> ikonia : ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' , this mysql.sock exists in /opt/lampp/var/mysql
<alapidas> simplexio, ikonia, thanks, i am not farmiliar with pastebin though
<denisbr> bazhang, for example, I have two users in the my computer A and B , A use the gnome with portuguese language and B use the gnome with english language. But, the B user access the system using the startx command , but when he open the system, the system is in the Portuguese language.
<alapidas> simplexio, do you want Xorg.0.log?
<WaxyFresh> ikonia: when i plug  the usb cord from the controller and press the ps button nothing happens,the four lights on top just countinue blinking
<alapidas> simplexio, theres a few
<simplexio> alapidas: da
<ikonia> amerio: thats not where the socket should be
<ikonia> !pastebin | alapidas
<ubottu> alapidas: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<amerio> ikonia: thats where its installed by default
<bazhang> alapidas, what do you want to pastebin? cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit and it will give you a url to paste here for example
<simplexio> alapidas: xorg.o.log is latest log
<ikonia> WaxyFresh: look in /var/log/messages
<ikonia> amerio: by default the binary is in /usr/bin/mysql - and the socket file in /var/run/mysqld
<alapidas> simplexio, ikonia, ok i will do that
<simplexio> bazhang: too bad ubuntu dosent give mouse into vt as default :)
<ikonia> simplexio: gpm is your friend
<bazhang> denisbr, and they have two separate accounts? should not be an issue if you set it up properly
<alapidas> simplexio, ikonia, http://pastebin.com/f70452474
<bazhang> simplexio, :)
<SebNaitsabes> isan't https://  meant to be yellow in Firefox?  ,but it's not on my Firefox Beta 5  Hardy Heron.  why's that?  is it to do with that openssl security issue?
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: the colour depends on the level of security
<denisbr> bazhang, yes, I have two accounts ... I try edit the .dmrc and .xinitrc files, but, I can't sucess
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: red - no cert match
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: green full cert match
<Fritzel> does anyone know anything about alsa?
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia:  it's just white like a normal website
<Gekko2> Could use a bit help with Ubuntu install. I am on ubuntu alt disc install, but the install software does not regonize my hard disc, which is Seagate ST3300831AS. I need to select a driver for it, but "Seagate" does not work.
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia: my URL bar is white for https
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: is it a https site ?
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: whats teh url ?
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: the url - sorry
<SebNaitsabes> well seems all of them are
<SebNaitsabes> Gmail
<SebNaitsabes> everything
<bazhang> denisbr, this is gnome?
<ghuqu> hello
<SebNaitsabes> Ubuntu uses Gnome yes
<WaxyFresh> ikonia im not sure what im looking for i went to /var/log/ and typed cat messaes and its just line after line of:May 17 13:39:37 UnicornShrimper -- MARK --
<alapidas> simplexio, ikonia, brb gotta restart X
<Jake_> so what do i do if i forgot the admin username and password to log in?
<WaxyFresh> ikonia: ^ or am i doing something wrong?
<SebNaitsabes> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Jake_> i booted to recovery mode
<denisbr> bazhang, yes
<ikonia> WaxyFresh: sorry, I should be clear. "tail -f /var/log/messages" - then plug in the device, you should see some ineo in the window
<Flannel> Jake_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<mySQLNoob> Hi, I'm very new to linux, I just downloaded a .tar.gz with an .install inside.. how do I install this?
<Jake_> i lost the USER NAME TOO
<Flannel> Jake_: that factoid is notoriously unhelpful, but that wiki page helps
<morphius> When I try to mount a drive I get mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<bazhang> denisbr, seems setting it via gui would be easier; but your way may yield results as well
<ghuqu> anyone here have any idea how to set up a bluetooth pc adapter in Hardy? It's insignia brand which came with a headset/
<Flannel> Jake_: that's fine.  cat /etc/passwd
<SebNaitsabes> mySQLNoob:  look up on Google how to install tar.gz in Ubuntu
<morphius> It used to be a member of a raid aray, but I reformatted it
<Jake_> oko
<SebNaitsabes> or somethign similar
<loon_> Hi. I'm looking for a program like Parallels for Mac, so that both can doul boot and access windows from inside ubuntu. Does a program like this exist?
<morphius> I also changed the type to 83 (Linux) in fdisk
<Flannel> Jake_: one of those is your username.  *Probably* with a UID of 1000
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: what software do you want to install
<mySQLNoob> it's flash
<SebNaitsabes> !tar.gz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<SebNaitsabes> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: the command "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" will install flash for you
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia: so yes all the url bars are white. any idea?
<morphius> I commented out "ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid0 num-devices=4 UUID=ea89faf9:d8d09d48:606c7615:a045ad62" in mdadm.conf too
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: what url are you looking at,
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia:  all the https url bars are white any idea
<denisbr> bazhang, yes, my problem is that the both users is logged in all time
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: sorry I missed it
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia:  Gmail is an example
<zubu> how can i change the resolution of my screen and install the driver for my nvidia graphics card?
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: can you give me an example url
<mySQLNoob> ikonia: oh well i wanted to learn how to install from .tar.gz so that in the future i can do that
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia:  last.fm is another
<SebNaitsabes> mySQLNoob:  there is good stuff out there on Google you can find something good with a basic search
<Jake_> i see Owner at 1000
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: installing flash from a .tar.gz is not a good idea as 1.) it is not how normal tar files are installed 2.) it will cause conflict for you package manager
<mySQLNoob> already did and didn't work
<mySQLNoob> ohh i see.. thanks ikonia
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia:  http://www.last.fm   http://www.gmail.com
<bazhang> denisbr, logged in? but not actively using right? what about just switching users
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: thats not https
<Penguin> is it possible to copy the linux drive data and paste it on a sd card and then it work?
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia:  monster.co.uk
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia:  they are when logged in
<WaxyFresh> ikonia: nothing yet,brb ill try a different controller.
<Penguin> be able to boot?
<denisbr> bazhang, One user use the system any time, after, other user use the system
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: white for me too
<bazhang> denisbr, this is hardy right? then click the little green man in the corner (top right) :)
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: try paypal please.
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia:  I don't have a paypal
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: I think it's to do with the signing of the certs
<mySQLNoob> ikonia: this is what I got: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia: and there has been an openSSL security issue for Debian and Ubuntu
<Jake_> It Says unknown user Owner\
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia:  so I am wondering if it's got anything to do with that
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: it's not
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia: right so you know what I am on about
<denisbr> bazhang, why I can't open two sessions , one with gdm and other with startx  command ?
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: yes, I see
<Jake_> so do i type in passwd Owner sorry   or do i type in passwd <username> or do i type in passwd <Owner> sorry
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: visit https://www.paypal.com
<bazhang> denisbr, not sure; I'm more of a gui fan -->best ask the channel for that one :)
<ikonia> Jake_: what are you trying to set the password of
<Jake_> ikonia the user that uid is 1000
<WaxyFresh> ikonia: nope same thing,nothing. What packages are required to use it? maybe there missing for some reason
<zubu> "how can i change the resolution of my screen and instal the graphic card driver for nvidia"
<denisbr> bazhang, ok, thanks for help me
<ivan_inr> what kind of program can i use to burn dvd in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Jake_: it doesn't exist any more
<ikonia> Jake_: thats why you get a uid of 1000
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia: interesting  part green part yellow
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: green means the url is signed
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: the yellow bit is just to differentaite
<bazhang> denisbr :)
<Jake_> how do i make a new username and password with full admin rights?
<ikonia> WaxyFresh: it's not being detected then
<mySQLNoob> so i decompress the tar files i have 2 files inside.. flashplayer-installer  and libflashplayer.so but this doesnt have any ./configure.. what do i do
<SebNaitsabes> jake_:  that is not such a good idea
<broonsparrow> hello - anyone recommend a music player from the host that are out there? I'm running ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> Jake_: use the user admin too and add it to the admin group
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: as I said - it is none stadnard way
<SebNaitsabes> jake_:  rule number one of Linux never log in as root (which is your full admin rights)  unless you know what you are doing
<zubu> ikonia:how can i change the resolution of my screen and install the driver for my nvidia graphics card?
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: use the ubuntu package
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: it will break your package manager
<Jake_> ikonia,  i dont know the root admin or any admin usernames or passwords
<DemonicButthead> Bazhang.. the envy package worked wonders.. I have both displays up and running with the Nvidia X Server settings applet fully functional
<DemonicButthead> thanks a lot bud
<bazhang> DemonicButthead, :)
<mySQLNoob> ikonia: i did what you said, I showed you the error message
<ikonia> Jake_: what is YOUR username ?
<Jake_> i dont knwo
<mySQLNoob> ikonia: it didnt work well
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: I missed the error message
<ikonia> Jake_:  you don't know your username ?
<Jake_> nope
<Jake_> i installed it for a client
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia: so I guess it's not really anything to worry about that some https stay white?
<Jake_> he took so long to pay me that i forgot what i set it to
<mySQLNoob> ikonia: this is what I got: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<Flannel> Jake_: the 1000 user should be the user, if thats deleted, is there a 1001 user?
<ikonia> MttJocy: show me the error please
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Fritzel> Hello, I'm trying to configure my front microphone as an input device in addition to my usb mic, using the usb mic as primary (as it is now) my question is how can I simply add a new device makeing certain to use dsnoop since I need to use dsnoop and dmix for wine, http://pastebin.ca/1021170 is what I am working with, and my failed attempt is commented out in .asoundrc I am not certain of the devices, my biggest hurdle is how can I
<Fritzel>  find out which device I want to use?
<ivan_inr> dvd shrink from Ubuntu?
<WaxyFresh> ikonia: but it is being detected,dmsg says its there
<mySQLNoob> ikonia: 6.06
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: I think it's to do with the encyption on the certificate
<Jake_> Flannel nope
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: you need to add the "multiverse" and "non-free" repo's
<marcus> hi all
<zubu> someone please help me!!
<M1DLG> hello all, can I make a link that opens a thunderbird mail to window like I used to to do in windoze?
<Jake_> Flannel Owner is the 1000 user
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: visit system -> administration -> software sources and add the other repo's
<jdavies> !help | zubu
<ubottu> zubu: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ikonia> Jake_: what is YOUR username
<jdavies> .
<ikonia> Jake_: what did you log in as ?
<Jake_> I DONT KNOW
<Flannel> Jake_: and that one won't work, right?
<ikonia> Jake_: how can you not know your own username
<jdavies> !caps | Jake_
<ubottu> Jake_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> Jake_: what are you logging in as ?
<Flannel> ikonia: he's in recovery console
<jdavies> !ask | zubu
<ubottu> zubu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia:  ok thanks for your help,  I would stay over,  but  I got  rather delayed course work to do,  and my teacher is probably pissed off at me
<Jake_> just shut the fuck up ikona
<SebNaitsabes> stay here not over
<zubu> ok thanks
<ikonia> Jake_: that language is uncalled for
<ikonia> jdavies: thank you
<M1DLG> How very rude
<ajax4> Hey guys I need some help. I'm currently upgrading my system to Xubuntu 7.10...but its been stuck on one of the steps for hours...since last night. Any ideas?
<SebNaitsabes> ikonia: time to leave IRC before it distracts me
<M1DLG> hello all, can I make a link that opens a thunderbird mail to window like I used to to do in windoze?
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: laters
<jdavies> ikonia: no problems
<mySQLNoob> ikonia: and then I just put "multiverse" and "non-free"  in add installation media ?
<sigma> Hey guys. is there any way to make tracker-search-tool show mp3's with the album art embedded in the tag as an icon?
<sigma> actually
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: it's a gui
<sigma> let's try this one again
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: just tick the boxes for the additional repo's
<mySQLNoob> ikonia: thanks
<sigma> is there a way to make -nautilu-s show mp3's with the album art embedded int he tag as an icon
<neo__> can i make a live cd with vlc installed in it with all the required sofwares
<bazhang> !uck | neo__
<ubottu> neo__: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<WaxyFresh> ikonia: any idea about why dmesg can see it being there but the other thing dosent?
<SebNaitsabes> probably if you got a big enough
<SebNaitsabes> DVD or CD
<SeaPhor> I get this warning message after input username and pwd on boot: User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents... File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not be writable by others.
<prabs> hi guys, just wondering if ipw2200 is patched on hardy?
<thehurley> does ubuntu use LVM when installing>
<Flannel> thehurley: The Alternate CD does, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> thehurley no
<ikonia> WaxyFresh: dmesg can see the device - but it looks like the kernel doesn't know how to deal with it
<WaxyFresh> ikonia: would this help? and what do i download/how do i install a kernal patch?  http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=4a1a4d8b87389e35c3af04c0d0a95f6a0391b964
<neo__> got it...any review abt new version of ubuntu?????
<tempspace> How do I make it so that my keyboard shortcuts for changing desktops in compiz work no matter what application has attention?  I've found some apps like rdesktop won't work if the mouse is in the window, I have to move the mouse away from the window and then do the key combination
<thehurley> Flannel, "alternate CD" ?
<prabs> hi guys, just wondering if ipw2200 is patched on hardy? thanks
<bazhang> neo__, sure
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<M1DLG> hello all, can I make a link that opens a thunderbird mail to window like I used to to do in windoze?
<Flannel> thehurley: Yeah, not the Desktop CD (LiveCD installer through ubiquity), but the alternate CD.  Its a textmode installer
<neo__> is it great???
<ikonia> WaxyFresh: I don't know what that patch does without more information
<prabs> hmm, nobody knows eh
<FunkyLarge> I keep getting this message "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'OS'" What can i do???????????
<bazhang> neo__, best to wait a bit imo
<bazhang> prabs, patched for what
<astro76> thehurley: here's a guide I used to setup encrypted lvm partitions using the alternate cd, it's quite easy actually http://learninginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/04/23/installing-ubuntu-804-with-full-disk-encryption/
<prabs> bazhang: patched for injection mate
 * agamotto bows
<bazhang> prabs, has to be compiled yourself
<agamotto> Hallo all
<thehurley> astro76, ty
<agamotto> Channel ubuntu-mythtv must be pranged up pretty bad... no activity in three days?
<prabs> bazhang: so can i follow the usual patching guide found on ubuntuforums.org for hardy as well?
<bazhang> prabs not sure what guide you mean some may have done it though
<mySQLNoob> can anyone explain me what the ./ means in linux? I mean im in the folder where flashplayer-installer is, I copy ./flashplayer-installer and it installs if I do it without the ./ it won't... why?
<attila> bahh help.ubuntu.com is sooo sloowo
<Jack_Sparrow> mySQLNoob hidden
<Jack_Sparrow> my bad
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: I'd explained to you what to do
<prabs> bazhang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501148
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: is there a reason your not following the advice ?
<prabs> i wonder if it applies to hardy as well
<astro76> mySQLNoob: it's a security feature... it prevents binaries which aren't in your $PATH from being accidently ran
<bazhang> mySQLNoob, just install from repos
<astro76> mySQLNoob: basically anything not in $PATH has to have the full path specified, and ./ is a shortcut to the current directory
<mySQLNoob> ikonia: I did thanks to ikonia, thanks... but I still wanted to learn :)
<zubu> just to inforpeople that m y problem has been solved accidently
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: your not going to learn anything of value
<astro76> mySQLNoob: but yeah as bazhang said, get flash from repos ;)
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: that is not how tar files are normally installed
<mySQLNoob> astro76: thanks for the answer, that's clear now
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: and you WILL break package dependencies in your package manager
<bazhang> as i-konia said actually :)
<neo__> i have a broadband connection .i can open the adsl router configuration page using my ethernet connected home computer but unable to do so with my wi-fi laptop the adsl address is 192.168.1.1    help needed
<WaxyFresh> ikonia: owever, the controller will still not report any events unless the mode is changed to "operational" using a specific HID_REQ_GET_REPORT command. This patch adds a quirk to the Linux HID driver to automatically switch the controller to operational mode. The patch is already present in Linux >= 2.6.21, but is applicable to earlier kernels. No other changes should be necessary. [1]
<mySQLNoob> ikonia: it's just that i wanted to see a video and outube and th flash website got me to download the file... but I did install it from repo.. thanks a lot
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know how to stop a kernel module from loading at startup?
<tempspace> How do I make it so that my keyboard shortcuts for changing desktops in compiz work no matter what application has attention?  I've found some apps like rdesktop won't work if the mouse is in the window, I have to move the mouse away from the window and then do the key combination
<neo__> i have a broadband connection .i can open the adsl router configuration page using my ethernet connected home computer but unable to do so with my wi-fi laptop .the adsl address is 192.168.1.1    help needed
<ikonia> mySQLNoob: if you've installed it from the repo - why are you trying to still install it
<ikonia> !blacklist | alexbOrsova
<ubottu> alexbOrsova: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bazhang> neo__, what chipset on that wifi card (lspci will tell you)
<rouini> how i change language in my keyboard
<bazhang> rouini, system or only kb
<neo__> i have a broadband connection .i can open the adsl router configuration page using my ethernet connected home computer(which is win xp) but unable to do so with my wi-fi laptop(ubuntu gusty gibbon 7) .the adsl address is 192.168.1.1    help needed
<alexbOrsova> what can I do if I have blacklisted a kernel driver and it still loads?
<bazhang> neo__, see my question above
<neo__> BCM4312
<rouini> bazhang only kb
<bazhang> !broadcom | neo__
<ubottu> neo__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<neo__> yep!
<neo__> ubottu:   see my problem
<bazhang> rouini, system prefs kb
<ubottu> Factoid see my problem not found
<alexbOrsova> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bazhang> neo__, read that link first
<Jav13r> m
<zubu> false alarm
<rouini> bazhang.i have not understand you
<thehurley> wheres a good place to download a new desktop appearance?
<neo__> and not to mention i can access internet with the connection on my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<thehurley> I'm looking for something simple/slick
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zubu> i did a restart and i am back to the old problem
<thehurley> ty
<bazhang> rouini, go to system-->preferences-->keyboard and set it there
<AaronH> mySQLNoob, "./" mean the absolute path to the directory you are in, say you are in "/home/user/program/" and there is a binary or script file that you want to run. In all unix like operating systems if you type the complete path to a file it will execute it, so typing "/home/user/program/script" is the same as "cd /home/user/program/" then typing "./script"
<cancer> maikeffi: hi da
<wols> "nvidi" into /etc/modules
<neo__> ubottu:and not to mention i can access internet with the connection on my laptop
<ubottu> neo__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ardorin> When I open spanish documents I created on my windows laptop I don't see the accented letters (á), instead, I see a question mark.
<Ardorin> What should I do?
<jdavies> !bot > neo__
<rouini> bazhang.but i need change it in my keyboard
<maikeffi> ur nick name
<drewby> what do I need in order to be able to capture from display?  I want to be able to capture from the main display and send it over a network.  mp4live looks for a device /dev/video which does not exist.  I'm running 8.04 Hardy.
<bazhang> rouini, and that is where you do it
<vova_kubba> !peak
<ubottu> Factoid peak not found
<wols> drewby: vnc
<Ardorin> I installed ubuntu using the en locale.
<virtuald> anyone know a good ip6tables script?
<drewby> wols: I do not want it to be interactive.  Will vnc create a stream that a mpeg4 decoder can play to a TV?
<rouini> bazhang.it is not like windows
<tempspace> How do I make it so that my keyboard shortcuts for changing desktops in compiz work no matter what application has attention?  I've found some apps like rdesktop won't work if the mouse is in the window, I have to move the mouse away from the window and then do the key combination
<Ardorin> \join #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> rouini, very true
<neo__> i have a broadband connection .i can open the adsl router configuration page using my ethernet connected home computer(which is win xp) but unable to do so with my wi-fi laptop(ubuntu gusty gibbon 7) .the adsl address is 192.168.1.1    help needed
<bazhang> neo__, we gave you a link-->please read it
<kbrooks> hi, um how do i make the right windows key have the same effect as the left windows key?
<gorus> hello all
<Averroes> hello
<rouini> bazhang;that is mistake for Ubuntu .we can't change language for keyboard
<gorus> has any of you got any of the p5*-hdmi motherboards ?
<bazhang> rouini, sure you can; just follow the instructions I gave you and no worries :)
<kbrooks> question
<duovoice> does anyone have a link for setting up a wifi connection thrUough on a mac?
<bazhang> duovoice, which chipset
<rouini> bazhang.give me your instruction
<duovoice> how do i find it in the terminal
<jkp> hey, can someone on a multiprocess machine paste the outpuyt of "cat /proc/cpuinfo" to a pastebin for me?
<bazhang> rouini, go to the top menu bar--open system--then preferences--keyboard
<jkp> im writing a python function to get the number of cpus on a box
<bazhang> duovoice, lspci
<Alinon> i had compiz working last week just fine, but this week i updated using the update manager and suddenly i'm getting a composite extension is not available when i try to turn on visual effects
<duovoice> the responce is bash: Ispci: command not found
<Alinon> i'm running with an nvidia card
<rouini> bazhang.but we can't use alt/shift like windows
<bazhang> duo that is l = L
<WaxyFresh> how do i install a kernal patch? http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=4a1a4d8b87389e35c3af04c0d0a95f6a0391b964
<bazhang> !lnw | rouini
<ubottu> rouini: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<hardy> someone can help please, I have a intel 865g integrated video 3d is not working, I am using hardy heron, if I boot the live cd 3d is enable but installed not working only 2d
<duovoice> AR5418 802.11abgn Wireless PCI
<hardy> Also I checked both files live cd and installed xorg.conf and are the same
<bazhang> duovoice, does ifconfig have two listings or three
<duovoice> 2
<bazhang> duovoice, this is hardy or gutsy
<duovoice> hardy
<bazhang> duovoice, does hardware drivers have anything for that card
<neo__> read the page already knew it
<rouini> ubottu:yes this is true but Ubuntu is better then windows
<TrXuk> Hello people! I need a way to get NetworkManager to completley ignore one of my two wifi cards. I never even want it to decect the card and show it in the list... is this possible?
<duovoice> I installed some using ndswrapper... and they show as good, but they don't run
<zubu> before the login screen i see a prompt which says ubuntu running in low graphics mode?
<zubu> what should i do?
<duovoice> Online I found I needed to use thinkpad drivers
<neo__> any help
<duovoice> net5416... and I installed them
<agamotto> zubu:  What are you using for a gfx card?
<zubu> nvidia 8400m gs
<HiSorry> I start up Xubuntu and it says owner//Desktop
<rouini> what is the features of Ubuntu 8.04
<HiSorry> so that means i need to use Owner as the username?
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow,  do you know anything about this? I get this warning message after input username and pwd on boot: User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents... File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not be writable by others.
<agamotto> zubu:  Hmmm, most likely, your card isn't quite supported yet
<mcphail> zubu: i'm using that card in gutsy, and need to use the drivers from the nvidia website. I think it should be supported in hardy though
<bazhang> !ot | rouini you can look at distrowatch.com
<ubottu> rouini you can look at distrowatch.com: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zubu> it was supported in gusty
<HiSorry> how do i reset my password
<zubu> actually i had just upgraded to hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor Have you been playing around with root user access lately
<agamotto> zubu: as what device?
<CoOlGhOsT> glxinfo says: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect - but compiz renders ok. Tried Nexiuz (3D game) and rendering sux. Soneone please give advice...
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | zubu
<ubottu> zubu: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<duovoice> any ideas?
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, not at all
<mcphail> zubu: yes, but not by the nvidia drivers? Surely you were using the "nv" driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor no gksudo nautilus or sudo gui app?
<bazhang> !password | HiSorry
<ubottu> HiSorry: Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jairodealmeida>  i need to install oracle11g in my linux (ububtu) amd64
<jairodealmeida> <-- rhox has quit ()
<jairodealmeida> and write the erros
<jairodealmeida>  The user is root. Oracle Universal Installer cannot continue installation if the user is root.
<jairodealmeida>  : No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> jairodealmeida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jairodealmeida>  that is possible case
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, that works, what am i looking for?
<chocobanana> Hi there everyone. I have a problem in making the @ sign on a portuguese keyboard. It is supposed to work by pressing Alt Gr+2 (right Alt + 2), but when I press the right Alt key it will only turn on the num and caps locks and sometimes act like I'm pressing the F1 key, thus opening the Help. Does anyone have a clue on how to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor I would look at how your permissions are set per the error, and more importantly, how they got changed.
<DanaG> Argh, I'm trying to rsync to restore from a backup, but rsync is segfaulting somewhere.
<DanaG> rsync error: syntax or usage error (code 1) at main.c(1318) [client=2.6.9]
<drewby> is there any way I can export the primary display to /dev/video?
<emma> chocobanana, this might help you --- use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<chocobanana> emma: thanks, I'll definitely check it out
<Wobbo> my bios tells me i have 4gigs ram installed, my system monitor tells me i only have 3 gigs can someone explain this?
<AaronH> drewby, why not just use VNC?
<alexbOrsova> hey SeaPhor, IndyGunFreak are you guys here?
<agamotto> I am having a very vexing problem with growisofs under Mythbuntu 8.04... anyone else having similar?
<jbroome> Wobbo: are you running 64bit?
<emma> chocobanana, you have the most delicious sounding nick by the way. Good luck with your problem. :)
<Wobbo> jbroome, nope
<sunfire> you need a 64-bit operating system to use 4 GB RAM
<duovoice> Just a refresh... I am dual booting Ubuntu on a macbook pro... chipset is as follows:  AR5418 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01),  I download and installed a thinkpad driver, and it's showing as valid... but my wireless is not. showing any ideas?
<jbroome> Wobbo: there you go
<drewby> AaronH: I need the video to be in mpeg4 format and I want it to be non-interactive.
<agamotto> Wobbo:  it is due to 32bit cpu limitations
<Wobbo> jbroome, crap... 64 bit sucks...
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, says root owns /home and my user owns /home/username
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: yo, dude
<asclepius28> hi all
<Bodsda> are there any cli irc apps?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: i figured it out, if you want to know how i did it
<jbroome> Bodsda: irssi
<Wobbo> agamotto: thanks
<agamotto> Wobbo:  Nah, I have been running 64bit for nearly three years now
<bazhang> irssi Bodsda
<drewby> Aaron: can vnc do mpeg4?
<Bodsda> jbroome, bazhang, is that a popular one then?
<jbroome> y
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor I really need to go to lunch..  good luck.. back when I get time
<DanaG> chocobanana: Try making sure the Gnome keyboard settings are correct.
<AaronH> drewby, you can make vnc non-interactive, but I don't know how you could record the display, especially over the internet
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thanks
<drewby> Aaron well then vnc will not work for me.
<Wobbo> agamotto: i tried, no succes, WoW won't run, and my new system has 2x 9800gtx, there is no driver for 32 and 64 bit, only a 32bit beta driver
<Bodsda> jbroome, apt sugggests i should install irssi-scripts     what are they?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, yes
<zubu> agamotto:5hours back i had gusty and everthing was fine.but i was upgrading to 8.04.after installing it i restarted the system but this lowgraphics problem has popped out! i have downlaoded several nvidia drivers but still not working
<bud32> ﻿Hi, once Ubuntu 8.04 installed, there was some file left with GID 999 throughout the file system. I fixed it with "sudo find / -nogroup -exec chgrp root {} \;"
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: so, first i blacklisted all the network drivers except the one for wired ethernet in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<agamotto> Wobbo:  Ah, yes, if you want to do games under linux, then 64bit isn't quite for you
<Bodsda> zubu, reboot,choose recovery mode form grub,then pick the 'fix x' option
<jbroome> Bodsda: scripts for irssi.
<mcphail> zubu: is there an nvidia driver in the repos called something like nvidia-glx-new?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: that alone doesnt do it however
<Wobbo> Is there anyone here with a 9800GTX that has a lack of performance, probl due to the fact it's a beta driver?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, yes, ok
<Bodsda> jbroome, yeah but what do they do?
<CoOlGhOsT> glxinfo says: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect - but compiz renders ok. Tried Nexiuz (3D game) and rendering sux. Soneone please give advice...
<jbroome> sweet christ, look on the web
<bazhang> !info irssi-scripts
<ubottu> irssi-scripts (source: irssi-scripts): collection of scripts for irssi. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070925ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 659 kB, installed size 3496 kB
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: next, i had to start a few of the kernel modules manually and add "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: and then type "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<zubu> mcphail:how do i check that?
<asclepius28> I have loaded ubuntu on an external hd put grub on it and now whenever i try start it with my external plugged in it goes to the grub boot menu but when i pick ubuntu it gives me error 22 no such parition. I put in supergrub and used the MBR option (says: useful for people who dont want to restart their computer etc.) when i do this the grub menu comes up and i choose ubuntu and it works fine (as i am on it right now) what could thi
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: and now, finally, two days into it, it works
<mcphail> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.12-16.34)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34 (hardy), package size 5125 kB, installed size 15256 kB
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: apparently, even if a module is blacklisted, in the absence of a driver its started anyway
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, wow, you need to write that out in "how-to" format and post it on my website
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: and ssb would start first, blocking ndiswrapper
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: lol, if you really want me to, i will.
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, please do :-)
<mcphail> zubu: try "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new"
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: how am I going to get the page to you when I'm done?
<zubu> ok
<asclepius28> anyone?
<zubu> now what?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, just post on my website in the forum, under similar board
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: what is your website?
<nick__> I'm trying to use virtualbox, but everytime I try to start it, I get this error, "Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups." how do I do that?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, http://www.woodbeeco.com
<jairodealmeida> is possible remove user from terminal
<jairodealmeida> ??
<mcphail> zubu: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and pick the "nvidia" driver when asked. That _should_ do the trick. Back up xorg.conf first though
<avira> BONJOUR
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: ok, will do. nice talking to you again
<jbroome> avira: it's called avahi on ubuntu :)
<DanaG> heh: home/dana/downloads/ファルコン☆パーン（イ゛ェアアアアアMIX）.avi
<avira> there some body how speak french or not
<Morph3us> hi.. there is an ATI room? i need ATI support
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, Great to hear you had final victory in over-time ;-)
<Vhozard> can someone help me with openoffice?
<DanaG> I love how unicode stuff works in consoles.
<jbroome> !fr | avira
<ubottu> avira: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<b0ha> hello i have lan. How can i connect from ubuntu to other computer which has windows xp installed ?
<asclepius28> ﻿I have loaded ubuntu on an external hd put grub on it and now whenever i try start it with my external plugged in it goes to the grub boot menu but when i pick ubuntu it gives me error 22 no such parition. I put in supergrub and used the MBR option (says: useful for people who dont want to restart their computer etc.) when i do this the grub menu comes up and i choose ubuntu and it works fine (as i am on it right now) what could 
<b0ha> i have set some folders on sharing at win xp
<DanaG> asclepius28: It sounds like grub was installed on the internal drive, so the partition numbering is screwed up.
<DanaG> Booting from internal with external connected gives me this: hd0 internal, hd1 external.
<asclepius28> i made that mistake earlier
<asclepius28> but when the drive is unplugged it boots straight to windows
<DanaG> Booting from USB from "F10" menu gives me hd0 external, hd1 internal.
<DanaG> Hmm.
<Vhozard> can someone help me with openoffice?
<asclepius28> its gives me the opposite
<markovski> i am interesed does someone create a solition for bug : soft lockup detected on CPU#0
<jbroome> Vhozard: double click to open
 * agamotto waves
<markovski> pls answer
<majd> I get an Error 13: Invalid or Unsupported executable format when i click on Windows XP from the grub menu, how can i fix that? :D
<asclepius28> hd0 internal hd1 external
<zubu> mcphail where can i find that file? and should i choose yes or no while running he program you mentioned?
<DanaG> asclepius28:  Hmm, perhaps Grub is pointed to the wrong partition for its stage2 and such.
<mcphail> zubu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zubu> ok
<Vhozard> jbroome ehhhm... i know that -_- But my icons are inverted (negative)
<DanaG> I don't remember offhand how to fix it, but that's probably the issue.
<asclepius28> I thought that might be the case but why when i use subergrub does it work
<majd> I get an Error 13: Invalid or Unsupported executable format when i click on Windows XP from the grub menu, how can i fix that? :D
<asclepius28> its goes straight to the same menu and boots up fine
<markovski> i am interesed does someone create a solution for bug : soft lockup detected on CPU#0
<zubu> mcphail what should i select yes or no when i run the xserver program?
<kamashadi> opera
<mcphail> zubu: depends on the question!
<majd> help plx
<Atex> что это такое
<majd> I get an Error 13: Invalid or Unsupported executable format when i click on Windows XP from the grub menu, how can i fix that? :D
<Myrtti> !ru | Atex
<ubottu> Atex: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Atex> ок
<zubu> use kernel framebuffer device interface? yer  no  ???
<asclepius28> danaG: where could i find out how to fix it? commands and such
<mcphail> zubu: shouldn't matter which you pick
<zubu> ok
<majd> I get an Error 13: Invalid or Unsupported executable format when i click on Windows XP from the grub menu, how can i fix that? :D
<asclepius28> majd that happens to me as well
<asclepius28> does your ubuntu boot up easily?
<majd> asclepius28, and did you fix it? :S
<DanaG> asclepius28: The most useful thing is to google for the specific error message, perhaps with the word "USB" also.
<Pincus> Is Ubuntu COMPLETELY free? or does it have non-free compoments?
<jbroome> majd: i'm not sure, but asking twice in a minute isn't going to make anyone help faster
<majd> jbroome, at least make them notice :S
<asclepius28> i have tried that and had no such luck, hence why i am here -)
 * DanaG throws a ✈ at madj
<DanaG> s/a/an/
<asclepius28> but ill give it another try
<jbroome> majd: or run for /ignore
<asclepius28> thanks !
<Flannel> Pincus: It has some proprietary drivers included as options by default.  If you're looking for "completely, 100%" Free (as in Speech), you should check out Gobuntu, Ubuntu's 100% Free flavor
<majd> asclepius28, okay :D
<zubu> mcphail it didnt ask me for the nvidia driver
<Pincus> Flannel: What does mean "proprietary drivers". Will I have to pay for them?
 * DanaG ♥ unicode.
<zubu> just asked about the keyboard and the mouse!!
<neeto> what are the default modes and permissions of /tmp/?
 * majd kicks DanaG VERY hard
<smultron> i can't get ubuntu to dual boot with XP. grub doesn't load, it goes straight to windows
<mcphail> zubu: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<zubu> ok
<zubu> and then
<neeto> what are the default modes and owners of /tmp/?
<DanaG> Explore gucharmap; it's fun.
<Flannel> Pincus: no, if we're just talking free (as in beer) then yes, Ubuntu is 100% cost-free.  The drivers are closed-source, like video card stuff that nvidia puts out for their graphics cards.
<SeaPhor> smultron, can you boot from the live cd?
<smultron> SeaPhor: yep
<neeto> what are the default permissions and owners of /tmp/?
<H__> Pincus : these drivers cost you no money, but are not open-sourced. They generally deliver better performance
<a_donut333> hello, can anyone help me with some errors I am getting when trying to install rtl8187b wireless card drivers?
<Pincus> oh, it is OK with me
<H__> Flannel : oops, thought you missed the request ;-)
<zubu> mcphail: it is giving me this error : "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<zubu>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080518001803"
<Flannel> H__: No worries.  I liked your explanation better.
<SeaPhor> smultron, look at your /boot/grub/menu.lst and see if that looks ok
<mcphail> zubu: that's ok. it's doing an extra backup for you
<Pincus> thanks guys and girls
<Doc_McCoy> hi
<zubu> now what to do? i didnt get to select the nvidia driver?
<sidewalk> im having problems using the nvidia drivers (restricted drivers)
<Doc_McCoy> do you know if the tangerine-icon-theme is free?
<sidewalk> and i want to be able to use emerald
<sidewalk> so what do you guys recommend?
<rouini> is there Nero for Ubuntu
<Doc_McCoy> no
 * DanaG wonders: is it possible to run iwl3945 and iwl4965 at the same time?
<bluefoxx> O.O
<DanaG> And how about iwl4965 and b43?
<zubu> mcphail : i guess i should try fix x from recovery mode
<bluefoxx> i just read http://blogs.computerworld.com/fixing_debian_openssl <this artical...has it been fixed yet??
<DanaG> My next laptop will have two mini-PCIe slots... so I'm pondering sticking TWO wifi cards in it.
<sidewalk> rouini: http://www.nero.com/eng/linux3.html
<bluefoxx> also: lol at today's xkcd
<mcphail> zubu: shouldn't need to. Didn't you get a screen at all to select a driver?
<zubu> no nothing
<inga> hey
<isleshocky77> What's the best way to see what is using a network connection via command line? I feel like I'm getting a lot of network activity, but not sure why.
<SiebaZ> i just got one question.... is it possible to put ndiswrapper into monitor mode?
<mcphail> zubu: what questions did it ask you?
<Thingy> SiebaZ, iirc no.
<H__> isleshocky77 perhaps something like trafshow
<sidewalk> While using nvidia (restricted drivers) in a freshly installed 8.04, things "dissapear" from applications when using them in the resolution 1280x1024. When not using the restricted drivers i can have a 1280x1024 resolution, without being able to...
<alexbOrsova> does anyone here know how to check what X server modules are loaded/running ?
<Chillyboarder> hey guys, what would be the best linux distro, as friendly as lets say XP.
<sidewalk> ... use emerald, rotate the cube and stuff.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, something interesting:
<sidewalk> anyone want to help me?
<DanaG> Yesterday I had a chance to try my old Voodoo3 on Hardy, and I found that, for some reason, it wouldn't use the native resolution of the display.
<linkmaster03> howdo I trasnfer files from my Ubuntu desktop to my virtual machine on virtualbox?
<zubu> it asked me about the keyboard (autodetect) it turnedd out to be a US pc105 then about the mouse
<SiebaZ> so there is no possibility to scan for wireless ..... and dump the traffic for me ?
<DanaG> I looked in the xorg log, and it actually showed it getting the EDID with the correct 1280x1024..... but then it didn't USE that resolution!
<DanaG> What's up with that?
<sidewalk> linkmaster03: scp?
<DanaG> It went to 800x600 instead.
<RTB|Laptop> Who do I talk to to get a universe package updated?
<mcphail> zubu: you ran it with the "-phigh" part?
<pen_> why firefox slow down everything? if I minimize it everything will be smooth again?
<zubu> that shows me an error:"zubair@zubair-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<zubu> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<zubu>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080518002449"
<H__> sidewalk : I had the same problem, I tinkered with using the gnome tools, then kde again, and finally threw away my /etc/X1/xorg.conf such that it would be recreated from scratch. That helped, but I got a too wide Virtual display, so I trimmed that down
<duane> I cant get my broadcom bcm4310 to work I checked the wifi and it says The bcm43xx driver (via manual install) is now considered to be deprecated as it is now included in Ubuntu 8.04 and all Linux kernel versions 2.6.24 and later
<zubu> plus after upgrading i am not able to change my screen resolution.
<mr_boo> where can i get eyecandy for ubuntu?
<zubu> its a 600*800 something
<DanaG> duane: it's been replaced by b43.
<duane> gnome-look.org mr_boo
<mr_boo> zubu: ah, you've cranked up to 800x600 congrats
<linkmaster03> sidewalk: what is scp?
<duane> should it work automatically DanaG ?
<sidewalk> H__: how did you "recreate" a xorg.conf from scratch?
<mr_boo> zubu: xD
<alec> are there any opensource alternatives to autocad i can run on linux?
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know how to tell what X server modules are loaded?
<alexbOrsova> !s
<ubottu> Factoid s not found
<alexbOrsova> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sidewalk> linkmaster03: secure copy, do you have network on both machines?
<jairodealmeida> FloodBot1: i post
<jairodealmeida>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12772/
<jbroome> alec: qcad maybe
<lappy198> Is there a way to reload synaptics? Cause it bugs and the "scroll" part of my touchpad stops to work.
<pen_> why firefox slow down everything? if I minimize it everything will be smooth again?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, i dont know how but does top show you what you need?
<alec> jbroome: does qcad have a 3d version
<duane> what do I have do get my broadcom wireless working??
<jbroome> alec: BTSOM, i just searched apt-cache for autocad
<mcphail> zubu: don't know if this will work, but you can try "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: no. but I have a feeling this may take a few days
<mr_boo> duane: hope that is more than just wallpapers
<zubu> ok
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: lol, here I go again
<duane> it is mr_boo
<linkmaster03> sidewalk: its in virtualbox, the windows xp. it doesnt have internet
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, I know the feeling, i'll help if i can
<sidewalk> linkmaster03: then sorry for the tip about scp
<alec> BTSOM?
<Doc_McCoy> Now, are the tangerine icons opensource?????????????
<alexbOrsova> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zubu> mcphail: it shows this:  Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<zubu> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<zubu>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<zubu>                   line.
<zubu> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<FloodBot2> zubu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duane> how can i get my broadcom bcm4310 working in ubuntu hardy??
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know what this Qt error means: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12773/
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, have you looked here? sudo gedit /etc/modules
<jbroome> !pm | alec
<ubottu> alec: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: dude, i never want to see that directory again!!
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: seriously though, those aren't the kind of mudles im talking about
<alexbOrsova> modules
<keymoo> hi i'm trying to install envy to get my gfx card working. i type in sudo apt-get install envyng-core and get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12775/ do you know what could be wrong?
<alec> oh ok, sorry. i had no idea
<mr_boo> is metacity something that runs under gnome or is it a totally different windowmanager?
<mcphail> zubu: replace the xorg.conf with your backup and try again
<lappy198> Is there a way to reload synaptics? Cause it bugs and the "scroll" part of my touchpad stops to work.
<duane> anyone?
<alexbOrsova> i need to switch computers, ill be back
<alec> jbroome: how do i search BTSOM
<jbroome> the google
<mr_boo> is metacity a new window manager not compatible with gnome?
<alexbOrsova> so does anyone know what this error means: Qt: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<dury> ikonia: are you there?
<mr_boo> duane: what is the broadcom thing, a ethernet adapter?
<zionpsyfer> metacity is an older window manager that's compatible with gnome
<duane> wireless card
<alexbOrsova> duane: you have a broadcom?
<duane> is gnome using beryl now?
<alexbOrsova> duane: no, gnome uses compiz
<dury> duane: yeah
<duane> yes alexbOrsova its a bcm4310 and not working :(
<alec> jbroome: is it possible to run autocad in WINE?
<duane> how do I get the 3d cube lol
<alexbOrsova> duane: does it work in windows and have your tried ndiswrapper?
<dury> duane: in gnome use compiz it's great
<jbroome> alec: again, BTSOM.  I have no use or need for autocad.  i'm just going by what i found in apt-cache search
<poomalai> hello everybody... I have a doubt. Can i run openSSH server in my machine using port 80 or 8080? Will it conflict?
<zionpsyfer> gnome by default uses neither beryl or compiz-fusion iirc.  metacity or sawfish are the defaults available.
<Flannel> poomalai: You could, but if you wanted to also run webservers at those ports, you wouldn't be able to do both.
<jbroome> poomalai: if you're running a webserver, you'll have trouble with ssh on 80.  8080 won't be a problem
<duane> it works in vista alexbOrsova
<mcphail> poomalai: not unless you have something else running on that port
<Chillyboarder> hey guys, what would be the best linux distro, as friendly as lets say XP.
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, try here /etc/X11/Xsession.d and ls?
<jbroome> Chillyboarder: i'm guessing ubuntu
<Chillyboarder> debian and mandriva arnt as gud as ubuntu?
<jbroome> you know, since we're not biased here or anything
<Chillyboarder> bahahahha
<duane> dury, how do you get the 3d cube effect it shows in the video for hardy?
<Chillyboarder> :P
<jbroome> any further discussion needs to go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<alexbOrsova> duane: if it doesn't work with the default drivers in Ubuntu, I recommend ndiswrapper. look for your card here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_b/
<zubu> mcphain: what would happen if i do a fix x from recovery?
<poomalai> thanks ﻿ Flannel and ﻿jbroome. I am not running any web server on my machine. In my office only port 80 is open. All other ports are closed in firewall. Thats why i am planning to run ssh in 80
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: trying that right now
<zubu> coz. nothings happening!
<mcphail> zubu: no different to what you're doing just now
<zubu> ok
<Flannel> poomalai: that shouldn't be a problem. Just remember you'll need to specify that port to connect
<broonsparrow> hello - anyone recommend a music player from the host that are out there? I'm running ubuntu 8.04
<mcphail> poomalai: what about 443?
<dury> duane. are you there, ....?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, do ls in that parent dir, and look around, best i know
<duane> there was a no fuss ndiswrapper with broadcom guide anyone know where it is??
<pen_> why sometimes firefox slow down everything? if I minimize it everything will be smooth again?
<poomalai> ﻿mcphail: you mean https?
<duane> yes dury
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: basically, im trying to get my touchscreen working following this guide: http://kellyandsopho.com/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=LinuxOnHpPaviliontx1000z
<dury> duane: you have the gnome or kde running
<mcphail> poomalai: yes - then you could also run a webserver on standard potr if you needed to
<mr_boo> how do i activate metacity themes in gnome?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: like my last problem, it worked in 7.10 and doesn't now. the story of my life
<poomalai> ﻿mcphail: Thats an excellent idea. I will try that. I have to configure my router too. Right?
<robotic> Hi guys.  I'm trying to check if I've been compromised...  does Ubuntu install & run OpenSSH server by default?
<edemcrimea> cannot play music with decibel why
<Flannel> robotic: Not by default, no.
<soulnafein> Hello there
<zionpsyfer> mr_boo: right click desktop, change background, theme tab
<DanaG> duane: b43-fwcutter
<alexbOrsova> has anyone here installed linux on a laptop with a touch screen before?
<DanaG> It's a package.
<duane> I have gnome running
<mcphail> poomalai: yes. Perhaps it would be easier to forward port 443 to 25 in your router rather than changing the default port for ssh
<duane> dana I did that says cant find package?
<robotic> Flannel: OK, that's not good then :)  I may have enabled it myself when I installed SSH, but I didn't intend to enable remote logins
<dury> duane: if gnome... go to system > preferences > Advance Desktop Effects Settings
<poomalai> ﻿mcphail, I dont understand you correctly.
<dury> duane. are you there, ....?
<Hammer89> I'm trying to get toshset to work on my laptop... however whenever I run toshset <option> it feeds an error saying "required kernel toshiba support not enabled."... is this just a simple matter of enabling a kernel module?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, its amazing how much that looks like one of the projects im working on, Not-Yet-Released product, scary
<sidewalk> how do i check which graphics card i have?
<duane> yes
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: you told me before :)
<mcphail> poomalai: doesn't really matter anyway!
<mr_boo> zionpsyfer: it's the same themes that were there before i installed the metacity themes!
<Flannel> robotic: What did you instlal when you installed ssh?  the client *is* installed by default.  Do you remember the package name?
<dury> duane: did you go to go to System > preferences > Advance Desktop Effects Settings
<zionpsyfer> mr_boo:  try dragging the metacity theme to that window.
<duane> I dont see that option dury
<soulnafein> I have to computers on the same network  (both with ubuntu). One is configured with tomcat5. I would like to have access from the first computer to the folder that contains the website on the second computer. What is the best solution?
<soulnafein> *two
<robotic> Flannel: don't remember. but it looks like synaptic reports I have ssh client and server both
<mr_boo> zionpsyfer: didn't work
<poomalai> ok then. Thanks for your help ﻿mcphail. I will try this today. But i am not able to check my ssh server from my local machine. It says connection refused. But i can connect it from my friend's computer
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: i just received the Ubuntu CDs I ordered with shipit in the mail right now
<poomalai> cant i connect to my machine from local?
<dury> duane: in terminal type: sudo apt-get install compiz
<zionpsyfer> mr_boo:  is the theme a .tar.gz?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: my wireless is working, its an exciting time for me
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: :)
<mr_boo> zionpsyfer: no, i've unpacked it
<mr_boo> zionpsyfer: maybe i shouldn't have
<duane> says its installed dury
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, cool! :-))
<mcphail> poomalai: you should be able to. have you set the port correctly in the client?
<zionpsyfer> mr_boo: No, don't unpack them.
<duane> i have profile -> apperance
<mr_boo> zionpsyfer: now it works
<mr_boo> zionpsyfer: thanks
<duane> but not advanced desktop
<dury> duane: ok soo...... go System > Preferences > Appearence
<zionpsyfer> mr_boo: Glad to have been of use.
<duane> nothing in there for cube effect
<poomalai> yes. I did. when i use ssh 192.168.1.5 it works cleanly. But when i use ssh poomalai.homelinux.com it says connection refused. But i can connect to poomalai.homelinux.com from my friend's machine
<poomalai> I think loop back wont work
<dury> duane: then visual effect tab
<dury> duane: see?
<duane> I was able add extra and that made it for the boxes and wavy and stuff
<alexbOrsova> so does anyone know what this error means: Qt: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<duane> but no 3d cube
<asclepius28> once 3d cube is enabled how do you start it?
<DanaG> duane:Try the retrasrtaserfaerawefasdfasdfasdf
<DanaG> argh, freeze on tab-complete!
<DanaG> I meant to say:
<mcphail> poomalai: i think that's a whole different issue, and one which will make my head explode if i think about it too much!
<DanaG> Try the restricted drivers thingy in System -> Administration
<pck-chem> ﻿quick question for those csh-ers. I'm using a program that requires the use of the c shell and I need to edit my .cshrc file. Where is this file? and if I need to make it myself, where should I do that? thanks.
<duane> i did that fwcutter install danag and my card does not work
<zubu> mcphail: lemme give you a clear description of what has happened so far!
<zubu> i had gusty 6hrs back and everything was fine.
<zubu> but after upgarding i got several errors!
<zubu> 1. i had two pairs of ubuntu loaders(one pair = each of recovery and the normal loader)eventually i fised it by editing the menu.lst fromgrub folder by marking it as a comment.now it doesnt show. it also never used to load ubuntu.it just used to show a balck rectangular patch in the center of a white screen.dats it.
<FloodBot2> zubu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zubu> 2.the other ubuntu loader used to boot up with this error stating low graphics and i used to press continue so i got this new login screen of hardy which loads up ubuntu gui.<sometimes it also used to show CLI login screen and it used to flicker before going to the GUI login screen. but now it does not appear. somehow it has beeen fixed) so now iam in this pathetic resolution and even compiz is not running advance(extra) version of  itself.not able to detect
<zubu>  the graphics card i guess.
<duane> I got to restricted drivers and it says nothing listed
<poomalai> oh. Sorry for confusing you. Anyway thanks for your help
<zubu> i used it but what after typing the content
<poomalai> have a nice time
<dury> my 3D cube works perfectly
<asclepius28> how do you activate as in keystrokes 3d cube
<duane> what shortcut is it dury?
<Flannel> zubu: You had two pairs of each, they were probably different versions (-386, -generic, or something)
<zionpsyfer> asclepius28: CTRL+ALT+left/right arrow
<asclepius28> thanks
<asclepius28> amazing
<Flannel> zubu: If you pastebin your sources.list (after doing sudo update-grub), we can tell you much more concretely instead of speculatively
<Stu> does anyone here dual boot ubuntu and os x on an iMac ??
<zionpsyfer> asclepius28: Also, CTRL+ALT+click and drag with your mouse
<dury> mine it's the middle botton of the mouse keep it hold and move the mouse
<duane> what the heck
<zubu> flannel sorry but i am not getting what u r talking about?
<asclepius28> okay thats not really a cube though its just one plane
<dury> don't get panic
<duane> I do ctrl+alt+left arrow and it slides to the next desktop no cube
<asclepius28> still looks awesome
<Myrtti> !paste | zubu
<ubottu> zubu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Stu> I cant figure out how to get it boot without first sticking in the CD-ROM - I just get no boot device
<gerardoj> hi guys, does anybody know why when I open any GTK app, my theme becomes like I didnt have any theme installed ?
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to determine your network printer's IP address?
<zubu> mcpahil:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12778/
<Flannel> zubu: Are the duplicate entries actually identical?  I imagine they're not.
<dury> if you don't discover today will be tomorrow.... don't panic
<zionpsyfer> asclepius28: check the number of desktops you've got in your settings, four gives you a cube.  two is just a plane
<Stu> gerardoj: do you mean an emerald theme ?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, have you looked here? System>Prefs>SCIM input method setup
<asclepius28> okay ill check it thanks
<moveax> Is there a way of installing PHP as a binary on my Ubuntu system so I can use it for shell scripting? Is there a specific package anyone knows of-by-hand?
<DIL> shane2peru: WIRELESS
<Flannel> moveax: php5-cli
<dury> zionpsyfer, it's right
<gerardoj> Stu:nop, just my current HUMAN theme
<pck-chem> Anyone here familiar with csh on Ubuntu?
<duovoice> ﻿Just a refresh... I am dual booting Ubuntu on a macbook pro... chipset is as follows:  AR5418 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01),  I download and installed a thinkpad driver, and it's showing as valid... but my wireless is not. showing any ideas?  Definitely still looking for help.
<gerardoj> but just when I open it as a sudo
<moveax> Flannel: just found that yeah, cheers
<Stu> duovoice: how do you get ubuntu to boot on your macbook ??
<gerardoj> Stu:like old fashion theme all gray
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: i get the error when I try to run the "Touchkit" executable from the touch screen driver (available on that page)
<gerardoj> Stu:motif perhaps
<Stu> duovoice: I just installed but I need the CD in, boot to that and then tell it to boot from first hdd
<Stu> motif ?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: i dont think its an input method problem.
<asclepius28> how do you get more desktops
<gerardoj> Stu: motif style kinda
<asclepius28> lol
<Stu> gerardoj: oh... not sure, thought it might be an emerald theme - I battle with getting those to stick, human keeps taking over
<zubu> mcphail: did you read that?
<jumper^> what's up with ubuntu 8.4?
<jumper^> good?
<Stu> obviously
<duovoice> I partitioned using bootcamp, erased the partition in Grub, installed on that partition, making a few mods per thewalk though on the the Ubuntu Forums, and there I had it
<gerardoj> Stu: oh ok thx anyway
<DanaG> Anybody need some dice?  Here you go:  ⚀ ⚁ ⚂ ⚃ ⚄ ⚅
<duovoice> That was for You Stu
<Stu> duovoice: when you turn on your mac... do you press eomthing ??
<Fritzel> does anyone here have an alsa setup with 1 card for outgoing sound and 2 cards for incoming sound?
<Stu> something
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and what would make the tdfx driver not use the EDID modes it finds?
<duovoice> I use Reefit
<Stu> and duovoice  do you have that URL handy  for the walkthrough ?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: what time is it where you live?
<duovoice> it gives me the option of Leopard or Linux
<Stu> duovoice: yes I installed duovoice... it gives me the option of a linux HDD boot but then I get "no boot device"
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: it's like 3:30 PM here
<zubu> flannel: can you help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12778/
<Stu> duovoice: er I installed refit
<robotic> Is there a way for me to check when I installed a package, and/or its install history?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, 2:30
<duovoice> I can search for it real quick... anyone have any ideas on fixing my wireless on Ubuntu?
<Stu> robotic: try dpkg --list | grep package name
<Trackilizer> What is the name of the small tray where applications are minimized to? for example Azureus or amarok. I deleted it by accident and now i don't know hot to restore it.
<psykroll> Hi, everyone, I was hoping for some assistance with installing new programs
<robotic> Stu: thanks, trying
<EndGame> how to i add my username to the vboxuser group?
<Stu> Trackilizer: right click on the top bar and there might be an option to add a new one
<Stu> EndGame: man groupmod
<thompa> help cannot enable desktop effects since update?
<jkp> how do i add a directory to the dynamic linker path on linux?
<dloring> Hello World!
<EndGame> thanks
<Stu> thompa: what GFX card?
<Tim1> can any one help  kjournald  never seems to stop accessing the hard disk, And this will affect the hard drive life span.
<robotic> Stu: that gives me the latest install, it looks like... can I see the history of when diff versions were installed and the dates?
<zionpsyfer> psykroll: What questions do you have?
<alexbOrsova> Hello dloring!
<thompa> Stu:nvidia
<Stu> robotic: not sure... that was just a guess
<psykroll> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 and I want to install two things. First a theme that's a .gz
<thompa> Stu: ive tried everything i can think of
<Stu> thompa: in administration drivers to you see anything about it ?
<thompa> its enabled
<Stu> ah
<psykroll> ugh, brb
<thompa> Stu: ive tried all the basic stuff even reconfiguring xorg
<Stu> thompa: open a terminal and try load compiz from there, I think you can type compiz --verbose
<zionpsyfer> psykroll: To install the theme, right click on your desktop and select Change Desktop Background.  Click on the Theme tab and drag the theme to the window.
<mahogny> ubuntu 8.04 install cd comes without mkinitrd. synaptic does not list any package with mkinitrd. what do I do now?
<Trackilizer> Stu, i only have an option to add a new panel, my panel is still there but not the little tray on the top panel. I just closed Azureus but i know it's still running, i just can't close it because it minimizes to the small tray.
<Stu> duovoice: do you have the URL that you used to install ubuntu ???
<Falling-Inferno> Hi, I need some help. Im running Ubuntu 8.04 and its been acting screwy since i downloaded the 8.04 Beta. How would I "Wipe" It back to original settings? I don't have a ubuntu Cd and my burner doesn't work. I ordered a CD (2 times about 3 months apart from each other) and still haven't received them. But I need my computer cleaned up, how would i do this?
<thompa> Stu: ok i did that now nothing moves
<mahogny> (does anyone know the name of the mkinitrd package?)
<Stu> thompa: you mean in the terminal?? did you get verbose output ?
<Flannel> mahogny: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mkinitrd&mode=filename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<Stu> thompa: or do you mean you cant move windows around etc?
<mahogny> thanks flannel
<j1solutions> hello all
<robotic> how can I disable SSH server?
<thompa> Stu: i mean my windows open up top cant move them
<Flannel> !bum | robotic
<ubottu> robotic: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Stu> thompa: try pressing alt+f2 and typing emerald --replace
<robotic> Thanks for all your help, Flannel!
<j1solutions> Falling-Inferno I'll email you a CD if you are in CONUS
<duovoice> Stu... here it is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<ignacio> ..
<Stu> duovoice: thanks
<j1solutions> ahh, make that 'mail' not email
<Tim1> help
<thompa> Stu: nope cant unminimize terminal either
<duovoice> np
<Falling-Inferno> ? CONUS? Im in Tampa,Florida.
<thompa> Stu: ok got a terminal
<Flannel> robotic: also, juts removing the -server package would work. as would disabling it in the config itself.
<j1solutions> CONUS= continental U.S.
<Stu> thompa: a new terminal or the old one has come back ? did you see any errors when compiz tried to run?
<j1solutions> email me your street address, I'll send you a CD  j9solutions-hhr(at)yahoo.com
<thompa> Stu: can i run command again
<duovoice> Does anyone know how to get my mac wireless card to read in Ubnuntu?
<Stu> thompa: with the same outcome probably.... I beleive there is a verbose mode for compiz so you can see what the error is, might need to google to find it
<robotic> flannel: I disabled logins in the config, now I just don't want the process running, so I'll do that in config
<thompa> Stu:  There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/
<Stu> thompa: or you could install emerald and use that for window decoration
<thompa> etc
<Flannel> Falling-Inferno: Also, contact the Florida LoCo team, they may be able to get you one sooner.  #ubuntu-us-fl
<thompa> Stu: compiz always worked
<duovoice> it's a AR5418 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<Stu> thompa: ok, so scale seems to be causing issues? disable it in the setting manager
<\\dan\\> freenode
<Stu> duovoice: you have two choices; ndiswrapper or madwifi trunk
<legend2440> Trackilizer: i think you are talking about the Notification Area if you right click panel >Add to panel>notification area
<steve699> hellow can you tell me how to play .RMVB files on 8.04 x64 or from where can i get realplayer or codecs for such
<\\dan\\> steve699: install real playe
<\\dan\\> r
<rsk> or MPlayer with codecs.
<thompa> Stu: is there some way to reinstall it,
<exp_> I need help auto mounting a new SATA drive (fstab).  It is located on /dev/sdb (ext3 filesystem) -- additional hard drive.  I used gparted to create the filesystem and format
<Trackilizer> legend2440, yes that was it, thanks alot
<pen_> why sometimes firefox slow down everything? if I minimize it everything will be smooth again?
<pen_> any solution?
<duovoice> i tried ndiswrapper... it shows the wireless driver as being good but it won't start
<Stu> thompa: yes proabably, try remoiving (compeltely removing) compwiz and anything related to it from synaptics
<PleaseKlineMe> Any netops here?
<steve699> \\dan\\: from where it's x64 and it's not included in the packges
<thompa> Stu: compiz now works
<Stu> duovoice: have you modprobed ndiswraooer?
<asclepius28> are widgets pre installed?
<thompa> Stu: its working now for some reason
<PleaseKlineMe> PLEASE BAN ME
<zionpsyfer> pen_:  Flash would be my first suspect.
<sudobash> why?
<duovoice> I don't know... i followed a walk though
<Stu> thompa: good news :)
<sudobash> what PleaseKlineMe
<duovoice> what do i need to do
<sudobash> why?
<Stu> duovoice: trype ndiswapper -l
<thompa> Stu: i was about to reinstall
<Stu> duovoice: do you see the card listed? if so, trype modprobe ndiswrapper
<PleaseKlineMe> I'm trying to get my neighbor banned from all channels on FreeNode and EFnet. He has the same IP.
<asclepius28> widgets anyone?
<duovoice> net5416 : driver installed
<duovoice> 	device (168C:0024) present
<exp_> PLZ Halp!! trying to  auto mount a new SATA drive via fstab.  It is located on /dev/sdb (ext3 filesystem) -- additional hard drive.  I used gparted to create the filesystem and format
<sudobash> so he is using your wireless
<sudobash> ?
<thompa> Stu: I had reinstalled compiz earlier and purged kde which was when the problem occured
<sudobash> that is the only way to have identical IP
<pen_> zionpsyfer, how do I block flash to test?
<pen_> zionpsyfer, what addon should I install
<zionpsyfer> pen_: the flashblock addon will do it
<sudobash> PleaseKlineMe go to #ubuntu-ops
<Morph3us> hi.. i have 3 days asking for help.. my ubuntu hardy, suddenly restart the graphical interface.. i need some light
<duovoice> Stu, is there something else i need to type with that... it gives me a fatal error
<rohan> will ubuntu 8.04 be updated to include firefox 3 rc1?
<sudobash> but i dont think they will ban you without a good reason
<thompa> Stu: problem was combo or of update, kde4 or kde3 install
<duovoice> I'll paster what i typed and what it responded
<Stu> duovoice: which ??? ndiswrapper -l or modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<hwilde> my usb hub is missing.  how can I restart the usb subsystem and force it to redetect the hardware ?
<zionpsyfer> rohan: Yes.
<thompa> Stu: something in there borked it, still not sure if its clean
<duovoice> modprobe ndiswrapper
<duovoice> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Stu> duovoice: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<rohan> zionpsyfer: any idea when?
<sudobash> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<sudobash> lol
<\\dan\\> steve699:  http://www.real.com/linux Download RealPlayer10GOLD.bin and make the file executable ("chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" from the command line), then run the bin file by typing "./RealPlayer10Gold.bin."
<exp_> does anyone here know anything about /etc/fstab
<\\dan\\> steve699:  need to run the last one as root
<asclepius28> how do you get widgets on ubuntu?
<sudobash> so PleaseKlineMe you might have to do something bad to be banned and it probably wont be permanant
<Stu> exp_: its the file systems tables
<Stu> ...
<zionpsyfer> rohan: Not a clue.
<sudobash> i was real bad and had like a 2-3 month ban
<\\dan\\> steve699: so sudo ./Realplayerdkkvkv whatever
<rohan> zionpsyfer: ok, then how can you be so sure that rc1 will be included?
<exp_> PLZ Halp!! trying to  auto mount a new SATA drive via fstab.  It is located on /dev/sdb (ext3 filesystem) -- additional hard drive.  I used gparted to create the filesystem and format
<duovoice> did that.. thanks sudobash... put inmy password and then it gave meregular prompt my
<zionpsyfer> rohan: Because a LTS release won't continue to use a beta version of firefox for the next five years.
<steve699> thank you
<hwilde> my usb hub is missing.  how can I restart the usb subsystem and force it to redetect the hardware ?
<exp_> hasn't anyone put a new hard drive in a ubuntu system yet?? jeeze
<poolgeorge> Does anyone know how to get an HP Color Laserjet working in 7.10?
<rohan> zionpsyfer: they can choose to skip rc1 and include final release of firefox 3
<rohan> exp_: i have
<steve699> \\dan\\: how can i login root from terminal
<Stu> exp_: you will see examples in fstab already, just copy one line and modify it with the above device ID... you will need to create a mount point though, for example /media/newsatadisk
<exp_> can you help me?
<rohan> exp_: yes, what is the problem?
<rohan> exp_: isn't the disk automatically detected?
<legend2440> exp_: http://www.smorgasbord.net/how-to-install-second-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-linux/
<duovoice> How can i very very if it's set
<exp_> rohan:  trying to  auto mount a new SATA drive via fstab.  It is located on /dev/sdb (ext3 filesystem)
<rohan> exp_: ok, just one partition?
<zionpsyfer> rohan: Indeed they could.  That also would work for you, would it not?
<exp_> rohan: yes
<duovoice> iwconfig now
<rohan> zionpsyfer: yes, hence i asked whether rc1 specifically would be included :)
<Condoulo> ok, I have a question. I am wanting to compile a theme that I downloaded, what tools would I need to use to compile it.
<rohan> exp_: ok, what line did you add to fstab?
<exp_> i havn't
<Stu> duovoice: yes, the device should now be listed in iwconfig
<EicheS> hello i need help for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12780/
<Stu> exp_: where do you want the drive to be mounted? /media/data etc?
<Stu> exp_: in other words.. the mount point... you need a mount point first
<legend2440> exp_: here are step by step instructions.  http://www.smorgasbord.net/how-to-install-second-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-linux/
<hwilde> my usb hub is missing.  how can I restart the usb subsystem and force it to redetect the hardware ?
<duovoice> now if i can figure how to run it.. I'll be good, but this is a vast improvement
<rohan> exp_: you should read up more, but i think for you it'll be -- /dev/sdb1 /mnt/whatever ext3 defaults 0 0
<duovoice> tyvm
<Stu> duovoice: what you mean run it ?
<exp_> rohan: reading  .....
<exp_> legend2440: ty
<Stu> duovoice: it should show in the network manager thing
<zionpsyfer> rohan: Yes, and I'd be surprised if the rc wasn't available in a package.  That doesn't preclude everyone skipping to the final, but even if it isn't in the official repos, someone will make a deb for it.
<legend2440> exp_: yw
<EicheS> ﻿hello i need help for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12780/﻿
<EicheS> ﻿hello i need help for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12780/
<EicheS> ﻿hello i need help for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12780/
<FloodBot2> EicheS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudobash> or repeat like that
<sudobash> nice dead link EicheS
<balzzand_cookies> lol
<Darlok_Williams> It's not a dead link.
<Darlok_Williams> But it doesn't exactly show a problem :)
<balzzand_cookies> how do i get ubuntu to work duel booting ?
<sudobash> strange the first time i went to it it said 404
<balzzand_cookies> off hardware and vmware?
<hwilde> there are extra characters at the end
<hwilde> !dualboot | balzzand_cookies
<ubottu> balzzand_cookies: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<EicheS> vayanse a la mierda
<sudobash> i have a k8m800 MB
<Condoulo> In 8.04, in the menus, did the Hardware Devices get removed, or am I just blind?
<Darlok_Williams> !sp | EicheS
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<Darlok_Williams> !esp | EicheS
<ubottu> Factoid esp not found
<rohan> Condoulo: in the places menu?
<hwilde> !es | Darlok_Williams
<ubottu> Darlok_Williams: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Darlok_Williams> Yeah, i found it :)
<EicheS> si y que pasa
<hwilde> EicheS, what is your problem ?
<scientus> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<illriginal> ﻿/msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<EicheS> nothing
<Condoulo> rohan, ummm... the hardware list.. you know, similar to Device Manager in Windows o-O
<sudobash> yeah what is the problem?
<sudobash> lmao
<Darlok_Williams> heh.... that was easy to solve.
<sudobash> right.....
<devo> What should I type in to change the boot order to: Windows XP, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Recovery Mode, Ubuntu memtest86+.bin? I"m running both OS's
<hwilde> Condoulo, I think you have to    sudo apt-get install hwinfo   then it's in the system menu
<zionpsyfer> rohan: Forums seem to confirm this.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797212
<illriginal> hey guys... how do I verify that I'm the sole owner of this username?
<hwilde> devo, edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst   and put it in the order you want
<illriginal> isn't it: ﻿/msg NickServ IDENTIFY "password"
<Darlok_Williams> illriginal: Yes.
<hwilde> illriginal, /msg nickserv help
<sudobash> similar setup to mine... im using an Asus SPDIF output adapter on my BIOSTAR k8m800
<devo> let me give that a shot.. thanks
<administrator> hello everyone
<illriginal> am I supposed to put that into this window? or into the freenode-connect window?
<legend2440> Condoulo: Applications>system tools>device manager
<sudobash> wow nice nick admin
<scientus> how do i duel boot with my physical ubuntu inside windows on vmware?
<illriginal> ﻿/msg NickServ help
<scientus> how do i work out hardware probs
<sudobash> dual boot VM what?
<Condoulo> legend2440, Now found there.... =/
<scientus> like you can with windows
<sudobash> dual boot and VM and completely different
<hwilde> !vmware | scientus
<ubottu> scientus: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<scientus> boot the physical ubuntu install inside vmware
<scientus> i know what vmware is
<legend2440> Condoulo: not there?
<scientus> i can do it with windows
<Condoulo> legend2440, Now there. Checked Edit Menu as well
<scientus> but im afraid of messing up hardware stuff in ubuntu
<hacx> hello, does anybody know some app for ubuntu, which manages tasks for "day life", something like package "plan" but something more user-friendy please?
<tharvey> so I have 4 choices for a java plugin - which one should I pick?  Is the gjc one full featured?
<legend2440> Condoulo: sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<shane2peru> ok, power flickered, I'm back
<shane2peru> how do I determine the IP address of my network printer?
<legend2440> Condoulo: it will put launcher in applications>system tools
<elch> hi folks, how can i disable a blinking cursor in gnome-terminal (hardy)? there is no such setting anymore
<Condoulo> Why isn't this in Ubuntu 8.04 by default? o-O While it is in 7.10 and previous.
<scientus> use avahi shane2peru
<administrator> How do I import my yahoo & msn messengers in to this OS?
<scientus> or it might also show up as a windows share shane2peru
<Flare183> What driver works best with a Lexmark X1185?
<shane2peru> scientus, avahi?  is that  program, or cli?
<ThieveryCorp> administration pidgin
<shane2peru> scientus, it is hooked up directly to the network.
<kolie2> Trying to install 8.04 x64 on my laptop. After i boot to disk and select install ubuntu, I get a progress bar for a bit, then the screen goes black
<shane2peru> scientus, via network cable
<scientus> its a apt-get program or from add-remove
<Condoulo> ok, now that I got past that (Just wanted to see if it detected my SCSI card). What packages do I install do I can compile something from a tarball?
<scientus> avahi is a auto-config for networks so you dont have to know the ip address and it will automatically work with whatever ip it is on
<Darlok_Williams> Condoulo: build-essential
<scientus> it only works on simple networks
<exp_> I'm trying to mount my new sata drive  getting:
<exp_> root@ubuntu:/home/exp# mount /dev/sdb /media/threehund
<exp_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<shane2peru> scientus, ok, will man avahi explain it to me?
<legend2440> exp_
<sudobash> is the new drive partitioned and formatted?
<real_> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<scientus> there is a avahi gui
<jl-satyr> i'm doing a fresh install of hardy.  when it generates my snakeoil keys it's picking up an old fake domain name that i used some time ago.  i want the common name to reflect my fqdn.  i'm formatting all partitions.  can't figure out where it's picking up the information.
<steve699> how can i login as root from terminal
<scientus> search in the synaptic manager to make sure ytou have it
<sudobash> sudo bash
<Darlok_Williams> !root | steve699
<ubottu> steve699: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sudobash> will let you be root
<illriginal> Can someone assist me in enabling privileges for files that I have just copied from my DVD-Data discs? I can only read, I don't have read/write access.
<Condoulo> is there anything special I would need to compile GTK engines?
<joem> samba question- i have multiple drives shared on a windows box, and ubuntu can access all of them, but some do not give me directory listings past the root of the drive (or share).  each share is set up exactly the same on the windows box as well as in fstab, so i dont understand why some work completely fine and others have this issue. any thoughts? thanks...
<steve699> i know it
<legend2440> exp_: you can't mount the whole filesystem only the partition ie sdb1
<sudobash> illriginal chown sudobash file
<sudobash> illriginal chmod 755 file
<ghostknife> When I type a command that doesn't exist because it's not installed, like "LS", ubuntu tells me what to do to install it, how is this implemented?
<shane2peru> scientus, I'm not sure I'm understandning this avahi thing
<Darlok_Williams> illriginal: run  sudo chown -Rv [username] [path]
<illriginal> what do you mean by path?... I have multiple folders with data in em... Darlok_Williams
<scientus> there is a gui that goes along with avahi--im not sure its included by default but if u search avahi in synaptic you will definetely see it
<sudobash> i think the -R is for recursive right?
<sudobash> so you can apply to sub dirs?
<shane2peru> scientus, ok, and that will assign an ip to my printer?
<EmptyBox> any body can help me with vim editor ?
<scientus> you could also use your router and find a user list or dhcp lease list, etc
<Ienorand> Hi, I'm having problem removing residual config of a package [linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic] help anybody? Output from synaptic: http://mibbit.com/pb/2xwTpd
<sudobash> chmod -R
<Darlok_Williams> illriginal: Run it on the top path.  For example, if all the folders are underneath "DVD-Data", you would run sudo chown -Rv illriginal ~/DVD-Data/
<scientus> it will auto-figure out what ip it has
<EmptyBox> i want to run vim and apply  :set ruler & :set number
<Darlok_Williams> sudobash: Yes, -R is for recursive.... the -v is verbose (shows each file it's working on)
<shane2peru> scientus, ok, will check into it
<sudobash> cool
<Condoulo> is there anything special I would need to compile GTK engines? Just wondering
<wubrgamer> hey
<illriginal> they're all on my desktop... so sudo chown -Rv illriginal ~/home/illriginal/Desktop ?
<steve699> what is the command for root login from terminal
<illriginal> Darlock_Williams ^
<wubrgamer> is it safe to use the gutsy repository for virtualbox for a hardy install? since there is no hardy repo yet?
<Darlok_Williams> illriginal: That would set all the ownership for every file/directory on your desktop to you, yes.
<scientus> su steve699
<illriginal> beautiful, thank you sir.. I need to make a text file for commands :D
<scientus> but it doesnt work unless youve turned the root account on steve699
<sudobash> also illriginal look up chmod since you already know chown now
<scientus> you can do sudo du or sudo -i
<EmptyBox> how can send command to vim when you want to open file; e.g: $vim myfile :set ruler ?
<wubrgamer> anyone?
<illriginal> thanks sudobash :D
<scientus> *sudo su
<duovoice> I'm gonna see if it works... silly question, but I don't remember what type of key i have WAP or WEP or which of either of them it is... any clues?
<illriginal> I did scientus :P
<javialquim> I tried to install 8.04 from Gutsy using the Software update.  The update failed and now I get the partial upgrade warning (which also fails) and all the outer frames of my applications are missing.... HELP!
<nwidger> anyone know where the 'Shared Folders' options went in the System>Administration menu in 8.04?
<kolie2> Trying to install 8.04 x64 on my laptop. After i boot to disk and select install ubuntu, I get a progress bar for a bit, then the screen goes black
<Darlok_Williams> javialquim: It is always recommended to do a full install for exactly that reason.
<sudobash> kolie2 how long does it stay black?
<illriginal> lol  root access to 42,041 files o.O
<kolie2> been that way for awhile now
<kolie2> 20min?
<javialquim> Man.... I hate to loose all the programs and customization I did... I mean I use this for everything
<Darlok_Williams> javialquim: Yeah, me too.  But every time I've tried to (or heard of someone else trying to) update from one version to the next, it causes problems.
<javialquim> Good to know Darlok.... So I do I get back to my original setup (I don't see any frames on my applications
<Condoulo> What packages would I need to compile GTK Engines from source?
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<psych> im experiencing gnome freezing after gdm login, that only happenes after X restart
<psych> any thoughts?
<jl-satyr> anyone know where the snakeoil key generation picks up the common name?  it persists from old installations even when all partitions are formatted in a fresh install.
<psych> not a gdm problem
<psych> same with kdm
<kolie2> Why is my ubuntu not working :(
<javialquim> psych... That happen to me once, I had to reinstall gnome but I was missing some packages from gnome-session
<duovoice> How do i determine what type of Password i have for configuring my wireless network?
<KindOne> kolie2, what happens
<shane2peru> scientus, there doesn't seem to be an avahi gui front end, I found a libavahi-ui0 which talks about a gtk, but I don't see anything about running gui
<kolie2> Ive said twice.
<psych> javialquim, you just did reinstall ?
<MachinTrucChose> is there a way to tell which files a package installed? I'm trying to locate the configuration file for Gnome Catalog and I can't (the GUI is pure horror, it lets you change 2 options).  I looked in /etc/ and in /usr/share, nothing. I figured I could look where the package installed the files.
<kolie2> Trying to install 8.04 x64 on my laptop. After i boot to disk and select install ubuntu, I get a progress bar for a bit, then the screen goes black
<thepyrate> hi all, could someone tell me where I can find "libnotify" package?? i'm trying to install GnomeVoiceControl and it crashes because of the lack of this library
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to determine the ip of my network printer?
<javialquim> I reinstalled all gnome packages.... that won't solve the kde problem though...
<Ienorand> Hi, I'm having problem removing residual config of a package [linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic] help anybody? Output from synaptic: http://mibbit.com/pb/2xwTpd
<psych> its only gnome related problem javialquim
<_Digi_> Shane2peru  - The printer set up menu should allow you to find the ip of the printer
<_sammy_> kolie2, try booting with the following kernel options: acpi=off noapic nolapic
<javialquim> oh.... I thought I read something about kde....
<sudobash> koli2 have you tried 32 bit?
<illriginal> bah... Darlock_Williams... I still don't have permissions for all the folders in my Desktop, do I need to do that command for every single folder in my Desktop?
<kolie2> I dont want 32 bit.
<sudobash> or maybe your iso is corrupted
<shane2peru> _Digi_, it never used to, you have to input it manually (historically)
<duovoice> i'm gonna try this
<javialquim> yeah... that's what happened to me and I solved it with apt-get reinstalling ALL gnome packages
<psych> i said same freeze with kdm
<_Digi_> Any suggestion on sound cards that ubunto readily accepts?
<Ovispain> !puregnome
<kolie2> my iso is fine, i checked md5, and the disc check was dfine
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<javialquim> make sure you reinstall gnome-session
<duovoice> i may be back.. thanks
<psych> maybe gnome desktop does the trick
<psych> gnome-desktop
<sudobash> try burning the disc at a slower speed although it shouldnt really matter
<psych> gnome session eh
<sudobash> so it freezes during install correcT?
<psych> gonna do that
<javialquim> good luck psych
<shane2peru> _Digi_, it just gives me the Host option and I have to fill it in.
<psych> ty
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to determine the ip address of a network printer?
<javialquim> I spent hours last time when I realized I was still missing individual packages (like gnome-session)
<Ienorand> How do you install this fancy new virtualisation, [apt-get install kvm] ? or is there more to it to get some gui and stuff?
<javialquim> shen2peru.... look on the printer setup menu or run NMAP
<sudobash> how much ram do you have kolie2?
<JustineC> Hi.  Can someone ID the pkg name for Xen Kernel Sources in Hardy?  "apt-cache search xen | grep -i source" returns "klone - KLone development framework source code", which doesn't look right at all .
<kolie2> sudobash 4gb
<axel_> hi everyone, seem to have a problem with my USB 2.0 - anyone who can help? get the following error in dmesg: usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<sudobash> thats why you want 64 bit ;)
<sudobash> i see
<administrator> why my pidgin messenger wont open any Idea anyone????
<sudobash> are you using a dvd rom?
<_Digi_> Shane2peru - look in private chat for a question
<sudobash> administrator restart and try again
<shane2peru> javialquim, what is dnmap?  the printer setup doesn't allow me.
<psych> javialquim, is there a command to reinstall ?
<legend2440> MachinTrucChose: in synaptic highlight gnomecatalog and click tab that says Installed Files
<shane2peru> _Digi_, how do I do that?
<javialquim> nmapfe
<MachinTrucChose> thank you legend
<javialquim> it's a port scanner
<Ienorand> try starting from terminal administrator.
<sudobash> nmap finale edition came out?
<sudobash> or has it been out and i have been using it unknowingly lol
<Freddy2> hi
<javialquim> try apt-get nmap but I think you need the right repo to get it... also try google
<RequinB5> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shane2peru> javialquim, ok, installing it now
<RequinB5> hi Freddy2
<sudobash> who was that to RwquinB5?
<kolie2> i set those three options using f6, still a black screen
<shane2peru> _Digi_, Sorry, I'm not an IRC guru. :)
<sudobash> kolie2 are you using a dvdrom or cdrom?
<kolie2> cdrom
<Freddy2> a friend is trying to set up a software raid from the live-cd installation, and can't find a way to create "md devices".. can this be done with the desktop version? or you need the alternate one?
<Freddy2> thx
<legend2440> MachinTrucChose: the config file may be in your /home/username folder but hidden. hit ctrl+h and look for .gnomecatalog
<sudobash> try with dvd
<sudobash> if you can
<kolie2> I dont have a dvd
<axel_> usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -71 - anyone who can help with this error message?
<sudobash> or try alernate cd
<sudobash> that would be a better idea
<sudobash> alt cd
<mindheavy> i can connect to an open wireless network just fine, but even though i can see my wireless network, im unable to connect, how would i go about finding the cause of this?
<kolie2> I fail to see why that would matter?
<Fishscene> Does anyone have a recommendation for a PCMCIA wireless card that supports WPA2?
<sudobash> Fishscene ndiswrapper?
<fraroco> Hello, How can i install ArchiCAD and AutoCad in ubuntu system?
<javialquim> Freddy.... you should be able to do it with desktop edition but make sure you have a real hardware raid and not a sudo raid like they do on the dells
<Fishscene> hmm
<sudobash> hmmm maybe with wine or cedega never tried fraroco
<shane2peru> javialquim, will that give me the hostname of the device too??  When I set it up in Windows (long time ago) it uses a hostname, and not an IP address, but it was a long string of stuff I don't remember
<tomo28jp> What's the command to suspend my pc with hardy??
<fraroco> sudobash, some homologoe?
<Freddy2> javialquim: it's looking for a software raid, defining a pair of raid partitions (type FD) and then creating the raid "md device" with them.. the controller doesn't have raid support enabled, of course.. it's trying to create software raid, that's the point
<javialquim> shane2peru:  I thought you just wanted the IP address for other purposes (I assumed you were hacking - sorry)
<javialquim> shane2:  did you try the cups utility first
<kolie2> Im going to burn another cd sudobash, if you think it will batter.
<javialquim> ?
<shane2peru> javialquim, ha ha, I'm looking at this trying to figure out what it is supposed to do. lol
<shane2peru> javialquim, will it give me the ip of my printer?
<zetheroo> how do I get full access ad functionality of NTFS filesystems in partition editor?
<illriginal> Can someone please assist me in enabling permissions for read/write? I have a copied a few folders onto my desktop, but their emblem has a little lock and I can't cut/paste those folders into a different directory.
<shane2peru> javialquim, I enjoy learning hacking too, lol, what do I put under target?
<zetheroo> do I need any ntfs packages from the repos?
<Ienorand> Hi, I'm having problem removing residual config of a package [linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic] help anybody? Output from synaptic: http://mibbit.com/pb/2xwTpd
<javialquim> shane2:  yes, run NMAP with your subnet range for example 192.168.1.0-100 will scan all ip addresses from .1 to .100 and return entries for the ones that exist and will guess at OS, hostname, ports open, etc.
<shane2peru> javialquim, cool, that is pretty neat trick!  Thanks.
<CapaH> Question, how do I *DOWNGRADE* Firefox 3 b5 to 3b4 ?
<CapaH> there is a plugin / addon I want that wont work with 3b5
<captainFuture> @illriginal what says console if you type la -la ?
<illriginal> This command: sudo chown -Rv illriginal /home/illriginal/Desktop
<illriginal> doesn't give me access to those folders for read/write
<illriginal> hold on captainFuture
<Xcell> CapaH:  fire fox is out now
<Xcell> chech their site
<CapaH> Xcell: I am on their site now :) it says 2
<Xcell> ?
<illriginal> illriginal@illriginal:~$ la -la
<illriginal> bash: la: command not found
<CapaH> 3 is still beta
<illriginal> captainFuture ^
<javialquim> hey shane2.... did you try the cups utility first... that always works for me when installing a network printer.... ofcourse assuming that you are on the same network as the printer and the printer is online
<captainFuture> @illriginalgo cd Desktop
<captainFuture> then ls -la
<illriginal> k
<javialquim> on gutsy:  System -> Administration -> Printing
<illriginal> It lists all the folders I have on my desktop that are restricted from read/write access. captainFuture.
<Xcell> ok i c now
<javialquim> you might also need cups-network or whatever it's called... do a apt-get search cuos
<javialquim> sorry... cups
<Ienorand> Fx 3 is actually RC at the moment, but there's only beta 5 in repos
<captainFuture> @illriginal hten give him access
<Xcell> ya rc1
<amirman84> does anyone here have a problem with firefox not shutting down properly? when i go to open firefox after having closed it, it tells me that it's already open, what's the deal?
<captainFuture> sudo chown yourusername:users  ###andthisfolder###
<phoenix_> hi
<illriginal> captainFuture, how?... I tried the chown command all it does is list every single file in each folder then claims it's retained to me.
<Ienorand> amirman84: does that remain if you wait a while?
<_sammy_> amirman84, wait a while
<captainFuture> example sudo chown captainFuture:users myrestrictetfolder
<shane2peru> javialquim, yeah, I always have to put the ip address in that is why I'm thinking, I'm missing something here
<javialquim> RAID Question:  I just remembered that it also matters what type of raid you have setup (RAID0, RAID1, etc)
<shane2peru> javialquim, if you just type the first few letters and hit tab, it will finish the persons name you are typing too.
<amirman84> lenorand: _sammy_: it still happens after about 5 minutes or so
<illriginal> oh I need to do them to every single folder, captainfuture?
<Ienorand> Does anybody know how to force purge packages, I have stubborn residual configs!!
<captainFuture> no
<captainFuture> give -R this before  like:
<mindheavy> is there a way i can find out why i am unable to connect to my secure wireless network, yet i can connect every time to an open network?
<javialquim> shane2peru, .... cool!
<captainFuture> sudo chown -R username:users
<Ienorand> amirman84: right somethings wring then...
<shane2peru> javialquim, yeah, I don't type your whole name out. lol
<_sammy_> amirman84 odd one. Kill -9 the process, restart FF. Does it persist?
<simotempler> Hi anyone who can help me - a collegue and I recently moved on to ubuntu and we would like to share one of our folders on each of our PCs in 2 different cities so we can work on a project together - is this possible?
<amirman84> _sammy_: i'm able to kill it from the system monitor, i was just wondering if there was a way to fix the bug
<sudobash> simotempler ever heard of FTP?
<crille> Hello, I have just made a .asoundrc file to make teamspeak sound stop stuttering, how do I make the system start to use it?
<illriginal> sudo chown -R illriginal /home/illriginal/Desktop/foldername  ?
<olskolirc> simotempler, try vnc
<javialquim> simotempler, - across cities, yes but you would need to know each other's public ip address... and you better have some good firewall or vpn protection
<captainFuture> sudo chown -R illriginal:users /home/illriginal/Desktop/foldername
<CaPriCoRN^80> hi room .. plz help me in filling this survey
<javialquim> VNC... highly insecure... you might get someone actively scanning for open VNC ports
<CaPriCoRN^80> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=5hUKaG70eh7NzldOy25jWA_3d_3d
<sudobash> yes use dynDNS to keep up your dynamic ip to a domain name
<simotempler> ya but would prefer to just like add the folders on each of our PCs as new network places sort ofthing
<CaPriCoRN^80> i m doing little thesis
<CaPriCoRN^80> pls fill this survery form .. i shall be very thanksful to u
<CaPriCoRN^80> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=5hUKaG70eh7NzldOy25jWA_3d_3d'
<javialquim> if you are going to do VNC you are better off with ssh and sftp
<CaPriCoRN^80> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=5hUKaG70eh7NzldOy25jWA_3d_3d
<sudobash> simotempler you need to get into the linux mindset not XP
<FloodBot2> CaPriCoRN^80: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wuxia> i hav ea dell vostro 1700 -- how do I get wierless to work on it?
<sudobash> yes SSH2 and SFTP
<mindheavy> is there a way i can find out why i am unable to connect to my secure wireless network, yet i can connect every time to an open network?
<simotempler> well we could just open the ports on our routers when we want to syncronise stuff
<amirman84> are there any simple walkthroughs or methods of getting the most out of my soundcard? i've been trying out a lot of music composition apps that either wont work at all or have some sound issues
<javialquim> sudobash, :  I agree
<Ienorand> Does anybody know how to force purge packages ( and if that would be advisable? ), I have stubborn residual configs!!
<illriginal> captainFuture, I'm sorry but this command isn't doing anything: illriginal@illriginal:~/Desktop$ sudo chown -R illriginal:users /home/illriginal/Desktop/A
<trippss> my synaptics touchpad doesn't work after bringing my laptop out of standby. how can i fix this?
<kolie2> ok just burnt a fresh ubuntu disk, waiting for black screen..
<simotempler> someone said vnc is that not just an image stream with control but not file sharing access
<sudobash> trippss find out if there is a process for synaptics tp before you go into hibernation and when you come out of it make sure that same process is running
<Xpistos> Hey I have a very specific question, but I was hoping someone could shed some light on it. I have a Dell DJ Ditty and I can't get it to work without great effort. Any suggs? I have libmtp7 compiled and I have tried using several apps
<sudobash> simotempler most secure way... ssh2 and sftp... period.......
<trippss> sudobash, note it does work after hibernating, just not standby
<javialquim> simotempler, you can donwload ultravnc server and client and get folders from each other but be warned it is very insecure
<illriginal> is there any way just to give me read/write permission on the whole computer? This restriction isn't killing a lot of my time.
<illriginal> is*
<sudobash> yes but very not recommended
<simotempler> right might try getting some webspace we can save to
<asclepius28> is there any backup software bundled with ubuntu?
<sudobash> very very insecure illriginal
<sudobash> but it is done like this:
<amirman84> asclepius28: i dont think so but if you go to add remove, there are a few good ones
<sudobash> i dont know if i should tell you or not...
<simotempler> any free web space providers which dont restrict file types etc.
<illriginal> ok sudobash can I do it for like say... 10 minutes then go back to having restrictions? I really need to move these files. This is more of a security issue if I can't move these files.
<CaPriCoRN^80> plz do fill my survery
<asclepius28> okay awesome thanks
<sudobash> haha
<captainFuture> > sudo chown -R yourusername:users /your/folder/directory
<captainFuture> > belive me it works
<amirman84> simotempler: have you tried box.net
<javialquim> simotempler, :  dude (or dudette) just use ssh!
<kolie2> sudobash : new cd, screen is still black.
<sudobash> illriginal: cd / ; chown -Rv user *
<sudobash> kolie2 try alternate please
<kolie2> whats in alternate
<illriginal> and how do I put the restriction back, sudo?
<simotempler> ssh port 22 ya
<Ienorand> Does anybody know how to force purge packages ( and if that would be advisable? ), I have really stubborn residual configs!!
<sudobash> same but it installs without GUI
<captainFuture> > sudo chown -R root:root /your/folder/directory
<sudobash> hmmm good question illriginal
<captainFuture> lol
<Xpistos> illriginal: linuxreality.com has a good episode on permissions if you look to his site
<mindheavy> is there a way i can find out why i am unable to connect to my secure wireless network, yet i can connect every time to an open network?
<illriginal> lol there's no way of puttin the restriction back? LOL
<illriginal> thanks Xpistos.
<sudobash> yeah learn chown and chmod and you will know
<amirman84> kolie2: what he meant to say was that the installation process is without GUI but the ubuntu it installs has a GUI
<kolie2> cant he just run as root?
<illriginal> ok.. will do. I need to learn my commands -.-
<kolie2> amirman84, I know what he meant.
<sudobash> well illriginal you took all rights and gave them to one user... multiple different settings
<Xpistos> illriginal: NP. If you are not a seasoned Linux veteran, that is a great sight find a lot of goodies
<sudobash> how does the pc know what needs to be changed back... you have to know
<Xpistos> illriginal: In otherwords, I have them all downloaded. LOL
<illriginal> oh cool... ok there's only one user on this machine, me. And I don't mess with the file system, only if I need to install/uninstall prgrams.
<shane2peru> javialquim, I wasn't able to do it through System -> Administration -> Printer ...  ..  I selected HPJet/Direct, and it needs the ip address, however this nmapfe is really cool. :)
<sudobash> root own /root users own /home/"user"
<hvgotcodes> do i need special software to get photos off a digital camera?
<BadChoice> hellow
<Flare183> How can I fix this: Can not get the ticket cache for jesse
<illriginal> thanks Xpistos :D
<hvgotcodes> or do i just plug in into the usb
<BadChoice> does anyone know how to bind space key in nautilus to launch the script I want?
<lastent> how can I install all the packages that begin with x11proto, sudo aptitude install x11proto*?
<sudobash> hvgotcodes plug in and look on desktop
<Flare183> lastent: yes
<zyed> hello
<zyed> atlast i m in
<lastent> Flare183, it is not working
<Flare183> lastent: then try apt-get
<Xpistos> Anybody with a suggestions about my MTP problem?
<sidewalk> im having problem with my  nVidia Corporation NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics]
<sidewalk> cant get compiz working
<Flare183> Any Suggetions?
<lastent> Flare183, It worked thanks
<Flare183> lastent: your welcome
<illriginal> omg... they're all saying change not permitted, failed to change ownership of: every single line
<sudobash> sidewalk make sure you have accellerated graphics
<sudobash> working correctly
<BadChoice> ﻿does anyone know how to bind space key in nautilus to launch the script I want?
<sudobash> sudo it illriginal
<Flare183> I have a samba probelm, when I try to print something it gives me this error: Can not get the ticket cache for jesse. How can I fix this?
<illriginal> roflao duh.
<amirman84> illriginal: you could run it as root but i really wouldn't advise it unless you are a linux cowboy
<sudobash> BadChoice try #ubuntu+1 if you dont get an answer
<kaze_> hello suckers
<hvgotcodes> sudobash: indeed -- what program is it using to import?
<sudobash> please be careful Illriginal your pc is at risk right now
<BadChoice> ﻿sudobash:  what is #ubuntu+1
<BadChoice> ?
<illriginal> <,< it's not because it's still not letting me take off restrictions lol
<Ienorand> Does anybody know how to force purge packages ( and if that would be advisable? ), I have really stubborn residual configs.
<sudobash> WHY DONT YOU LOOK
<Flare183> !interped
<ubottu> Factoid interped not found
<Flare183> !interpid
<gnubie> sidewalk, , http://futuredesktop.org/ look at item 10 here
<ubottu> Factoid interpid not found
<Flare183> forget it
<astro76> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Warning lots of breaking software and other good stuff  between now and October!
<Xpistos> okay
<allam> ikonia: in the morning i had a problem and u solved it to me the problem was 'i cant see my files in the partition' and the solution is to mount my partition and  when i log in windows and try to enter this partition it show me message told me that the partition is not formatted and want me to format it
<sudobash> hvgotcodes no program for import drag and drop
<illriginal> tried sudo, it skipped the "password" part and went right to the change of ownership, which all are failing.
<Xpistos> I guess we are working on birds this ear
<Xpistos> year
<sudobash> yeah you already put your pass in once for sudo
<illriginal> is there a reason why all would fail?...
<illriginal> sudobash^
<shigutso> How can I configure Fan Speed of my Dell Laptop? I tried i8kutils, but the message "/proc/i8k doesn't exist" appears...
<sudobash> whats the message?
<hvgotcodes> sudobash: its pretty rad -- it must be some program....all it says is import photos
<sudobash> shigutso BIOS?
<illriginal> oh wait... no no some are failing, others are "retaining"
<sudobash> hmmm i usually just drag and drop them
<shigutso> sudobash, configure in BIOS? there no option for that
<sudobash> illriginal Ubuntu coders have probably locked out the feature on some files
<sudobash> or maybe the files are in use
<edmellon> do you know how to set an audigy card? i get a low sound on subwoofer and nothing else....i used to use alsaconf but is no more available....i got latest ubuntu desktop edition?
<sudobash> and permissions can not be changed
<shane2peru> ok, all previous attempts have failed, 3rd try how do I detect my Network printer ip number?  It doesn't auto detect in the printer setup.
<hvgotcodes> gthumb i think it is
<hvgotcodes> ok next question, is there a guide for getting e17 on gutsy?
<illriginal> true... good call sudobash. I just need these files moved lol
<Txakal> Alguien me ayuda !!???
<sudobash> shane2peru is there another pc using the printer and it is already working?
<sudobash> that is the easiest way just look on another setup
<sudobash> for noobs
<astro76> !pt | Txakal
<ubottu> Txakal: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<shane2peru> sudobash, it is setup via the network wire, it is an hp1022
<sudobash> yeah shane i figured that much
<shane2peru> sudobash, it was working, and my router went spaztic, so I have an old router hooked up
<sudobash> is there another pc that can already print to it?
<astro76> !es | Txakal
<ubottu> Txakal: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<shane2peru> sudobash, no, I have to reset-up all 3 computers
<sudobash> sounds like the port might be blocked on the router in use now
<sudobash> well you can search for the printer instead of trying to guess the ip
<shane2peru> sudobash, hmm, don't tell me that, the router I have is not in the greatest shape, it won't let me change any configs
<dpreacher> i've got a question regarding the 'flash part covering javascript menu' that has been discussed before. but what is the status now. some places it was said that the problem was fixed from firefox side in firefox 3 (does it mean the beta 5 that comes on hardy?) but has it been fixed from flash side...how exactly should the fix be applied? Its really necessary to know, so could any of you...
<dpreacher> ...please help me regarding this.
<shane2peru> sudobash, how do I search for the printer?
<shigutso> How can I configure Fan Speed of my Dell Laptop? I tried i8kutils, but the message "/proc/i8k doesn't exist" appears...
<shane2peru> sudobash, my other router I could go in the router, and see what was connected, and what the ip was
<sudobash> shigutso bios
<illriginal> sudobash, in a few minutes, may I give you a screen shot of what my terminal displays majority of the time and a screen shot of my desktop, so you can see the files that are locked?
<sudobash> right
<sudobash> what type of router you on right now?
<shigutso> sudobash, I didn't understand
<zyed> hello friends i want to open the squid configuration file but i cant open it plz guide me
<Ienorand> Can anybody help me with my residual config problems...?
<n-iCe> how can I get 1024, it just allow me 800 x 600 why
<sudobash> BIOS/CMOS...
<shane2peru> sudobash, I'm on a Hawkings, that has been burnt up once, and repaired. lol
<sudobash> n-ice you need to edit your xorg
<n-iCe> sudobash,  could you give me a hand please?
<sudobash> sure pm me
<shane2peru> sudobash, you can type the first 3 or 4 letters of the person's name and hit tab, it will complete the name
<shigutso> sudobash, ok, what's the big deal with bios/cmos? there is no option to configure fan speed there
<zyed> hello friends i want to open the squid configuration file but i cant open it plz guide me
<sudobash> shane2peru... does 192.168.1.1 192.168.0.1 192.168.1.254 192.168.0.254 of those work?
<Ienorand> Anyone...?
<shane2peru> sudobash, hmm, you mean to get into the router?
<shane2peru> sudobash, or as the printer ip number?
<zyed> hello r u listening me or not ??//
<sudobash> router
<sudobash> lol
<astro76> !repeat | zyed
<ubottu> zyed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zyed> hello r u listening me or not ??//
<zyed> hello friends i want to open the squid configuration file but i cant open it plz guide me
<zetheroo> is there a better filesystem than ext3?
<zyed> ok i can wait
<zyed> no problem
<MNZ> hi. Does the config provided on the base system work with the sources from the repos? When I copy it over and `make config` it doesn't seem to accept it (asks me everything)
<shane2peru> sudobash, ok, that worked to get into the router, let me see if I can find an IP number for the printer
<bullgard1> zetheroo: Define "better" please.
<astro76> zetheroo: ext3 is fine for most people and probably better tested
<astro76> zyed: where is the config file and how are you trying to edit it?
<shane2peru> sudobash, ok, found it, sometimes the router cooperates, and sometimes, it just freezes.
<zetheroo> ﻿bullgard1: well I have heard that reiserfs is better ... why? ... I dunno
<zyed> astro i am new in this new world of ubuntu
<zyed> i just install the squid and it is in etc folder
<Xpistos> Anybody with an suggestions on an MTP issue with my DJ Ditty
<dpreacher> is it ok to repeat my question or is there a fixed time to wait?
<Xpistos> Anyone at all
<astro76> zyed: in a terminal type: gksudo gedit /etc/nameofyourconfigfile
<zyed> i want to edi it according to the guide line
<zyed> ok
<zyed> plz let me try then will tell u
<bullgard1> zetheroo: If you don't know then you better stay with ext3 and devote your valuable time to more important things.
<xintron> Hi, I'm testing to crack my own wireless network key (WEP) and I just wonder, do I need to have #Data to be around 40 000 before starting to crack the key?
<zetheroo> ﻿bullgard1: just wondering.... thats all.... I don't want to miss out on anything good
<xintron> Using aircrack btw
<illriginal> sudobash, check your PM.
<zyed> astro its working now it is open
<sudobash> reiser allows for defrag and is a little quicker than ext3 but still he killed someone
<zyed> thanx buddy
<zyed> love u
<zyed> wait let me config it
<sudobash> nothing in pm
<astro76> zyed: heh, you're welcome ;)
<sudobash> try again
<Ienorand> And again: Does anybody know how to force purge packages from synatptic? I have stubborn residual configs that only show up in synaptic (not in apt).
<n-iCe> who was helping me? lol
<sudobash> me
<x_> Hey I have a very specific question, but I was hoping someone could shed some light on it. I have a Dell DJ Ditty and I can't get it to work without great effort. Any suggs? I have libmtp7 compiled and I have tried using several apps
<[BTF]Jehar> Heya, looking for a certain functionality - found some apps that can execute macros and shell scripts, but they always send the output to the terminal window. All I want to do is link a multimedia key so that it outputs another key (such as a letter). Anybody know of such a functionality in any app?
<illriginal> check now sudobash.
<x_> Anybody with a suggestions about my MTP problem?
<aguitel> anyone use gnome-artng?
<amenado> [BTF]Jehar-> you can redirect output to /dev/null
<sudobash> nope
<sudobash> maybe you need to register?
<illriginal> nothing sudo?... dammit I thought I did.
<illriginal> screw it I'll paste it here :P
<illriginal> http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h116/Tamacracker/permissiondenided.png
<illriginal> http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h116/Tamacracker/mydesktop.png
<Xpistos> I can paste the error if that will help
<illriginal> sudobash ^
<amirman84> aguitel: are you talking about the gnome art manager?
<aguitel> amirman84: yes
<astro76> [BTF]Jehar: look into xmodmap
<aguitel> amirman84: it works with you?
<amirman84> aguite: are you having a problem with it opening?
<[BTF]Jehar> Thanks, will do.
<aguitel> amirman84: yes
<JontyO> hey guys
<amirman84> aguitel: me too, i've asked in here but no one answered
<JontyO> Me again
<zyed> astro in the file i want to apply vissible host name but i cant find the specific line to edit
<JontyO> did anyone find out any help for me
<astro76> zyed: I don't know anythign specifically about squid, try asking the channel ;)
<amenado> JontyO-> you downloaded the alternate cd yet?
<aguitel> amirman84: i think problem in the server gnome-art
<JontyO> Yes amenado
<branstrom> How do I make command-not-found work in zsh?
<JontyO> didnt work
<zyed> ok asto any way thanx
<amirman84> aguitel: when i run it from the terminal it looks like it's some problem with something called Ruby, but i'm a newbie so i don't really know
<JontyO> all_generic_ide or w/e didnt work either
<amenado> JontyO-> what errors were you getting if any?
<JontyO> im really stuck :/
<zyed> any buddy can help me to configure the squid
<aguitel> amirman84: iam newbie too
<JontyO> its /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit
<linduxed> anyone else whos got a miro that flickers like crazy?
<monkeyBox> Has anyone experienced the rapidly increasing Load_Cycle_Count issue?  I can't seem to fix mine!
<linduxed> and maybe a solution
<amenado> JontyO-> are you sure you have a good burn of the cd's ?
<JontyO> Yes
<linduxed> ?
<monkeyBox> I'm at 1065 and rising...
<amenado> !who | JontyO
<ubottu> JontyO: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dpreacher> i've got a question regarding the 'flash part covering javascript menu' that has been discussed before. but what is the status now. some places it was said that the problem was fixed from firefox side in firefox 3 (does it mean the beta 5 that comes on hardy?) but has it been fixed from flash side...how exactly should the fix be applied? Its really necessary to know, so could any of you...
<JontyO> amenado: yes
<dpreacher> ...please help me regarding this.
<amenado> JontyO-> how did you verify that?
<monkeyBox> I'ts jumping up at a rate of 1 cycle per minute...
<JontyO> did the check for defects
<monkeyBox> fairly soon I imagine my HD will die thanks to upgrading to hardy
<JontyO> amenado: did the check for defects thing
<ipkaf> hi
<amenado> JontyO-> and what did it say?
<JontyO> amenado: no errors
<sean_> hi, my client is getting a lease but then i get tftp - pxe-t01 - file not found
<armada> is there a program like daemon-tools for ubuntu?
<amenado> JontyO-> you can run the livecd though? but just can not install?
<JontyO> amenado: the cd is fine im sure, i think its something to do with sata controller cause i tried installing OS X86 and it wouldnt detect HDD
<JontyO> amenado: no, it doesnt load
<Xpistos> \quit
<Xpistos> \exit
<armada> I know it's possible to mount iso's but a program that supports mounting more file types
<JontyO> amenado: just stays at splash until it says run_program /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit
<[BTF]Jehar> Oh, so the ./Xmodmap file just overrides the defaults?
<[BTF]Jehar> Cool.
<amenado> JontyO-> oh well, sata is really problematic ..as i per experience so far
<amirman84> aguitel and I are having a problem opening gnome-art which is the gnome art manager, here is what i get when i run it from the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/12796/  --- any ideas???
<JontyO> but isnt modprobe somet to do with lan or wlan?
<aguitel> amirman84: http://developer.berlios.de/bugs/?func=detailbug&bug_id=13780&group_id=9184
<SeaPhor> armada, look here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<amenado> JontyO-> loads modules
<JontyO> amenado: huh?
<JontyO> amenado: but whats wrong then?
<amenado> JontyO-> loads modules  ..thats what modprobe does
<armada> I'm sorry, could you repeat that, my gnome suddenly restarted
<amenado> JontyO-> your sata controller is faulty
<JontyO> amenado: u sure?
<amirman84> aguitel: that's all giberrish to me
<prabs> hi guys, im trying to compile 80211 subsystem on hardy but get loads of compile errors, can anyone help me?
<amenado> JontyO-> am not 100% sure, but my indicator points to it, ie either incompatible drivers or just does not support your hw
<JontyO> ffs
<raistlinmaje7> okay, I've managed to get my laptop to use the HDMI port to display video on my HDTV using the Nvidia-settings utility, but I can't get the audio to go out of the TV's speakers, any suggestions?
<JontyO> why is it always me :'(
<sudobash> n-ice work?
<n-ice> sudobash,  no, it crashed so i used the .back one back, then again 800 x 600 no 1024
<amenado> JontyO-> you're the chosen one.. :P
<sudobash> hmmm....
<pj_> hey everyone, sorry for silly question but i am new to linux,
<sudobash> n-ice sorry but i had problems with xorg in 7.10 at the end thats why i went to 8.04
<prabs> hi guys, im trying to compile 80211 subsystem on hardy but get loads of compile errors, can anyone help me?
<JontyO> amenado: so no ideas?
<n-ice> sudobash,  the weird thing is
<n-ice>  SubSection "Display"
<n-ice>                 Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
<n-ice> it is set there
<amenado> JontyO-> get an ide hd
<pj_> i have just downloaded the new ubuntu but dont know how to install it? any help plz
<[BTF]Jehar> astro76: Perfect, thank you :D
<n-ice> "1024x768" there
<n-ice> why is not able to select
<kwan> amenado: i figured it out :>
<Gin> how do you use the theme file .emerald on ubuntu? what tool to use to ?
<sudobash> i think it is a conflict in nvidia/xorg/gnome
<Xcell> is it a nvidia n-ice?
<amenado> kwan what was the cause?
<n-ice> Xcell,  yes
<JontyO> amenado: its a laptop :/
<rogue_trader> how do i install kde4 in addition to gnome?
<sudobash> i had serious issue at the end of my 7.10 days
<raistlinmaje7> pj_: google is your friend: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2F6.10%2Fubuntu%2Finstallation-guide%2Fi386%2Findex.html&ei=OUcvSJGqJZCm8gSc_ZzUAQ&usg=AFQjCNHQWdnshJm0oX9T33y-anLb5KIVaw&sig2=DUn9JIBC0OBcghE6PP7Liw
<sudobash> might have something to do with gdm
<pj_> thanks :)
<prabs> i suppose nobody knows :s
<raistlinmaje7> actually, don't use that link, but look around google, that link is for 6.10
<sudobash> or maybe it is the nvidia drivers fault but i think it is xorg/gdm
<amirman84> aguitel: could you help decode what they are suggesting to do in the link you sent me?
<sudobash> related
<amenado> JontyO-> oh well, at one time i did hear about for windows only laptop..not sure how true it was
<sudobash> go to 8.04
<Xcell> maybe try installing nvidia settings manager from repros.. and maybe re-doing X with.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sudobash> it will fix it i am certain
<n-ice> sudobash,  im afraid the upgrade crash my system
<sudobash> Xcell i tried that back then also and it did the same things to me
<JontyO> amenado: im gonna try some other stuff c ya
<sudobash> nah...
<n-ice> it did it once, using xubuntu to 7.10 to 8.04 it just didn't work :<
<sudobash> tell me your specs n-ice
<JontyO> just wierd that OSX didnt install either :S
<amenado> JontyO-> good luck
<raistlinmaje7> okay, I've managed to get my laptop to use the HDMI port to display video on my HDTV using the Nvidia-settings utility, but I can't get the audio to go out of the TV's speakers, any suggestions?
<Xcell> ah. maybe install envy and get oem drivers then?
<aguitel> amirman84: i am newbie
<JontyO> !repeat | raistlinmaje7
<n-ice> Xcell,  drivers are installed i have effects, etc
<ubottu> raistlinmaje7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Xcell> interesting
<raistlinmaje7> I thought I waited long enough, sorry
<trippss> sudobash, no differences in processes pre and post standby
<amirman84> aguitel: me too, i just thought you might be a more advanced newbie
<n-ice> sudobash,  pentium 4 256 ram 80GB
<JontyO> np
<aaron> im running mythbuntu and i'm having lots of trouble trying to get ndiswrapper to start on boot, can anyone help me out?
<trippss> sudobash, re the touchpad not working after standby
<JontyO> just wanted to test it :PP
<JontyO> im off byee
<JontyO> wish me goddam luck
<aguitel> amirman84: i am looking for more information in google
<sudobash> n-ice used the alternate cd when upgrading and you shouldnt have any issues
<benpicco> raistlinmaje7, is there a nvidia audio device or something? does your hdmi out support audio at all?
<aguitel> amirman84: many people have this problem
<JontyO> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<JontyO> lol
<Xcell> !ohmy | JontyO
<ubottu> JontyO: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<n-ice> sudobash,  downloading it from update packages isn't the same??
<aguitel> amirman84: is not about ours
<raistlinmaje7> benpicco: where would I find that out?
<raistlinmaje7> its not an Nvidia card, I don't think, its an HD intel card
<aaron> I have tried both using ndiswrapper -m and adding ndiswrapper to /etc/modules but neither work
<n-ice> sudobash,  if i have the 8.04 cd, how can i upgrade?
<linduxed> anyone else whos got a miro that flickers like crazy?
<amirman84> aguitel: you should try running it from the terminal and pastebin the result, so we can compare it
<Khan> Hmmm How can I setup SSL on XChat? Or find information on this?
<raistlinmaje7> miro?
<aaron> if i add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules I can not start
<aguitel> amirman84: wait me
<FFighter> where can I find the restricted drivers manager in hardy?
<amenado> linduxed-> restart it
<else-> anyone using intel gma 965 with an external monitor?
<raistlinmaje7> oh, did that openssl update I did today fix the no-seeding problem that was discovered?
<FFighter> where can I find the restricted drivers manager in hardy?
<benpicco> raistlinmaje7, I don't know if they support audio over hdmi
<else-> FFighter, system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<Xcell> FFighter:  system \ admin
<Vance> I tried to install cdemu but vhba got broken, so I tried to uninstall it but it won't uninstall, it returns the error: E: vhba-module: subproces pre-removal script gave an errorcode 1
<Vance> is there anyway to force an uninstall?
<reya276> sudobash: you in?
<aguitel> amirman84: http://pastebin.com/d1a4ecf74
<BadChoice> hi agains
<raistlinmaje7> oh, I thought HDMI outputs automatically did video and audio, I'll go look
<BadChoice> I'm developing a quickview for linux
<else-> anyone using intel x3100 with an external monitor?
<jessica> what is a good alarm clock application for gnome ??
<BadChoice> and I would like to know how to bind space key from natuilus to launch the script i want
<raistlinmaje7> jessica: there isn't one, Kalarm works great tho
<BadChoice> does anyone know how to do it?
<raistlinmaje7> you can just apt-get it
<jessica> ok thanks
<reya276> need some hep setting the correct permissions for Maildir and it's sub directories
<kwan> amendado: the HowTo missed something.  In the raid set activation step, the command needed an extra option to be specifed in order for the raid set to be activated.
<FFighter> else-, Hmm... but where can I enable restricted drivers if they're available? I'd like to enable desktop effects for my dv6000 (hp) laptop which has an intel video card
<amenado> kwan ah okay cool, that you found it, congrats
<amirman84> aguitel: your error looks very different from mine
<raistlinmaje7> FFighter: they should install automatically?
<trippss> i've tried the "blacklist" module approach to try and get the touchpad to work out of standby but that didn't work. anybody have any ideas to diagnose why the touch pad doesn't work out of standby, but does work coming out of hibernate?
<Xcell> FFighter:  just click on restrcted drivers and enable them
<raistlinmaje7> if you check "Use this device" or whatever, if the drivers aren't there ubuntu'll go out and get them for you
<FFighter> raistlinmaje7, none is installed
<amirman84> aguitel: probably because you're using gnome art next gen and i'm using just plain ol' gnome art
<FFighter> Xcell, there is nothing to click at
<aguitel> amirman84: you run hardy or gutsy ?
<amirman84> aguitel: hardy
<rakan> Hello, i need help with my wireless card. Model TP-link TL-WN321G
<aguitel> amirman84: me too
<rakan> the driver is working but it is very unstable. Ubuntu's driver that is
<else-> FFighter, should work out of the box
<Xcell> FFighter:  click system \ administration \ restricted drivers
<moveax> Anyone play Nexuiz here who has the slightest clue on how-to update it to 2.4.2?
<raistlinmaje7> then click the check box next to enable
<mega_slayer> I have a /home partition of 27 GB that says that it is pretty much fully used in GParted but my /home folder only contains about 11 GB, does anyone know why these are not consistent?
<raistlinmaje7> moveax: compile it from source
<FFighter> Xcell, I already executed this applet. The listbox is empty
<FFighter> Does that mean I have to install the video-driver and XGL extensions manually ?
<rakan> anyone?
<Xcell> there is no box to check?
<moveax> raistlinmaje7: doesn't that defeat the whole point of Ubuntu/debian's package management?
<raistlinmaje7> moveax: stuff takes time to be integrated into the repos
<aaron> im running mythbuntu and i'm having lots of trouble trying to get ndiswrapper to start on boot, can anyone help me out?
<kwan> amenado,  I also found something interesting through this process. All along i don't understand when "chroot" would be used ("When would u ever want to change root directory??? ") until now.
<raistlinmaje7> rakan: what's the problem
<dsdg> hi, i have a toshiba a200-14e - with a phoenix bios. I cannot get bleutooth to work even with the omnibook module...any advice for me?
<kwan> amenado I should say learned* not found
<moveax> raistlinmaje7: I understand. I already have the patch, I just don't know where nex. keeps its files on my syste,
<moveax> raistlinmaje7: otherwise I could do it my self
<rakan> raistlinemaje7: the driver is working but it is very unstable. Ubuntu's driver that is... Model TP-link TL-WN321G
<amenado> kwan-> and what have you learned? when do you do chroot? for what purpose?
<else-> anyone using intel x3100 with an external monitor? can't get the proper resolution.
<pen> anyone here play games in fullscreen? Why my mouse always move back to the middle of the screen?
<raistlinmaje7> else-: what video card are you using?
<Flare183> How do i disable Kerberos authentication?
<Flare183> Please I need help
<Vance> I tried to install cdemu but vhba got broken, so I tried to uninstall it but it won't uninstall, it returns the error: E: vhba-module: subproces pre-removal script gave an errorcode 1
<zyed> sudo chmod a-w /etc/squid/squid.conf.original.........whats wrong wqith this command ???
<else-> raistlinmaje7, intel gma 965, x3100
<pen> it's very annoying, but the problem eased after I tried window mode. But really there are some good games that deosn't have the window mode to choose
<sousou> exit
<pen> what should i do to fix it?
<rakan> raistlinmaje7: what is the ubunut's tl-w321g driver built into ubuntu?
<yamanickill> zyed: is it not "=" instead of "-" ?
<else-> my monitor expects 1280x1024@60Hz and gets it, but the image is cropped to the left and partly blurry
<kdc1956> what program do I need to use to rip a dvd to my hard drive
<raistlinmaje7> kdc1956: dvd::rip or thoggen
<kdc1956> k
<dsdg> kdc1956, try transcode
<zyed> i am tring this command but it not working
<raistlinmaje7> rakan: I have no earthly idea
<Hobbit_> #srl
<kdc1956> thoggen is slow
<douye> How can i turn seamless mode of at virtualbox ?
<mega_slayer> Would anyone be able to help me with a problem I'm having with the space on my /home folder?
<else-> raistlinmaje7, my monitor expects 1280x1024@60Hz and gets it, but the image is cropped to the left and partly blurry
<prabs> help me compile ieee80211 on hardy guys :(
<rouini> how to install Islamic software in Ubuntu 8.04
<kwan> amenado installation is one
<else-> rouini, use ubuntuME
<raistlinmaje7> else-: I heard you the first time, I don't know what to tell you
<else-> <raistlinmaje7> else-: what video card are you using?
<else-> <else-> raistlinmaje7, intel gma 965, x3100
<raistlinmaje7> I got it else-
<else-> :>
<yamanickill> zyed: try "chmod a=w" instead of "chmod a-w"
<amenado> kwan one dont need to be chroot'ed to install eh? lest you're using debootstrap..
<rouini> but i want keep Ubuntu 8.04
<zyed> ok
<rouini> else:i want keep Ubuntu 8.04
<ubuntunovice> hi
<else-> rouini, then have a look at which packages ubuntume particularly uses
<kwan> amenado: yep.  I had to build ubuntu from scratch (w/o using an installer)
<raistlinmaje7> else-: back up your xorg.conf and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntunovice> anyone know a good podcast aggregator for linux which I can install using aptget?
<nates> hi people, do you know, if I can use gpl licenced icons for a website I program? the website will not directly sell anything. it will only be providing information for a small company
<raistlinmaje7> if you've done that already, I can't help you
<else-> raistlinmaje7, i'm still using the live cd. does this work though?
<yamanickill> zyed: did that work?
<BadChoice> how can I do that a determinate application runs without borders
<nates> I mean _about_ a small company
<raistlinmaje7> else-: it should?
<rouini> else:how to install Muslim software in Ubuntu 8.04
<else-> rouini, http://www.ubuntume.com/news#ubuntu_muslim_edition_8.04_final_version_released
<fbc> How do I tell the file system to repair itself when it boots up next time?
<douye> How can i turn seamless mode of at virtualbox?
<zyed> yamaniskill ..plz visite the site and guide where i m wrong http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/squid.html
<kwan> amenado can you gimme a few more examples of where/when you would use chroot ?? :) i'm kinda new to this
<else-> raistlinmaje7, brb
<amenado> kwan to isolate a user space, like a program running in a chroot environment
<yamanickill> zyed: what happens when you put the command in?
<zyed> nothing happen i want to configure the squid
<zyed> so its not opening the config file
<rouini> else:ubuntume is the same Ubuntu hardy
<else-> jep
<paulcross> Why firefox so unstable. It crashs frequently.
<yamanickill> its not meant to open the file...chmod changes the permissions on the file
<prabs> nobody knows anything about 80211 ? :s
<else-> raistlinmaje7, sudo dpkg-reconfigure does not change anything related to my graphics settings. it's just asking for keyboard layout.
<chocobanana> Hi everyone
<amirman84> rouini: it just has a lot of islamic software preinstalled
<raistlinmaje7> orly? well then, I dunno
<raistlinmaje7> someone else here might
<Ienorand> paulcross: using flsh when it crashes?
<Steve-cal> Why can I launch my VLC media player with a lower priority, e.g. "nice -n 10 vlc", yet I get a permission denied for higher priority: "nice -n -10 vlc"? If I use "sudo nice -n -10 vlc" then I get two vlc processes in memory--one under my user name, one under root. What am I missing here?
<loffe> paulcross: Have you installed alot of plugins?
<else-> k, thanks anyway.
<mega_slayer> I have a 27 GB /home partition, but Ubuntu 8.04 only says that 12 GB is available, anyone know why?
<pen> anyone here play games in fullscreen? Why my mouse always move back to the middle of the screen?
<pen> it's very annoying, but the problem eased after I tried window mode. But really there are some good games that deosn't have the window mode to choose
<pen> what should i do to fix it?
<flip2405> Hello i was wondering how i could make /dev/dsp  readable and writeable for my amsn so it can play music
<yamanickill> zyed: unless the chmod command gives an error, it has done what it is meant to
<chocobanana> I wonder if anyone can tell me why does my laptop take so long (about 1 min.) to show the end session screen when I click on the shutdown button?
<paulcross> Ienorand, I already had the flashblock plugin installed.
<rouini> aminman84:can give some interest islamic software
<zyed> then
<sidewalk> how do i remove nvidia_agp module ?
<Enselic> Does anyone how to make a keyboard show a Quake-like gnome-terimal at the top of the screen? I've seen something similar in KDE but wonder if there is one for GNOME
<raistlinmaje7> sidewalk: have you tried blacklisting it?
<zyed> did u visite the site or not
<yamanickill> zyed: you using gnome or kde?
<amenado> mega_slayer-> how did you veriy that your /home is 27gig?
<amirman84> rouini: if you go to add/remove in your menu and just search for "islam" you will get a lot of great software
<yamanickill> yeah, i'm looking at it
<zyed> io am using ubuntu 8
<BadChoice> ﻿Enselic:  there are yukake and other one
<sidewalk> raistlinmaje7: where?
<zyed> i am using ubuntu 8
<BadChoice> ﻿Enselic: tilda I think it was called
<raistlinmaje7> its in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<yamanickill> zyed: open the file with "sudo gedit /etc/squid/squid.conf"
<loffe> Enselic: Try out Tilda
<BadChoice> so you can apt-get install ..
<sidewalk> raistlinmaje7: where do i blacklist it?
<zyed> ok
<amenado> mega_slayer-> how did you verify that your /home is 27gig?
<yamanickill> zyed: then you can do the changes it tells you to
<rouini> aminman84:i have just minbar
<amirman84> rouini: you may have to go to administration> software sources and enable 3rd party, backports, and proposed first if you don't get a lot of software to show up
<paulcross> loffe, I had "downthemall" "tabmix" "allinone mouse gesture" "flashblock " "simple mail" and "gladder" installed. Is that too many? But all of them are necessary.
<flip2405> Hello i was wondering how i could make /dev/dsp  readable and writeable for my amsn so it can play music
<Vance> I tried to install cdemu but vhba got broken, so I tried to uninstall it but it won't uninstall, it returns the error: E: vhba-module: subproces pre-removal script gave an errorcode 1
<NorthLioness> Hiya! I installed ubuntu via wubi.. I have it 5 gb partition... is there an easy way I can increase that?
<Jahooty> what all is needed for an atheros chipped wifi  card?  is it just the madwifi-tools package?
<mega_slayer> amenado-> thanks for your help, I checked GParted to see the size, it is 27 GB
<paulcross> NorthLioness, No way.
<mega_slayer> amenado-> But opening it through nautilus, it says that I have about 12 GB
<NorthLioness> o.O
<loffe> paulcross: Is there a special site that crashes more often? If so try disable some plugins and try again
<rouini> adaminman84:can give some name of third party for islamic software
<gamalern> I've got an evolution question.  Anyone know why sometimes when I'm responding to Craiglist postings Evolution doesn't seem to want to send the mail?
<zyed> it says command not found
<douye> How can i turn seamless mode of at virtualbox
<amenado> mega_slayer-> cat /proc/partitions and see if they match
<amirman84> rouini: nevermind, there isn't very much apparently, you should go to synaptic package manager and search for islam there, you will get some more things to install
<Enselic> BadChoice: are you sere it's named Yukake?
<kwan> amenado: keke.. its kinda hard to put in perspective. examples would be nice, if ya dun mind
<mega_slayer> amenado-> arlight, I'll check that, one moment.
<psykroll> hi, can anyone help me install an Ubuntu theme from a .gz file!
<NorthLioness> paulcross: you're kidding?
<raistlinmaje7> NorthLioness: yes
<raistlinmaje7> paulcross is kidding, but I've never used Wubi, so I can't help you, its doable
<paulcross> loffe, No site related. And disable plugins  didnt work.
<NorthLioness> :/
<monomo> hi psykroll, just untar it in the .theme folder in your home folder
<clever> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amirman84> rouini: i would use the ubuntu muslim edition if i were you, it is the same as ubuntu 8.04 but it comes with a lot of islamic software preinstalled
<amenado> kwan for example its common to put bind9 in its own chroot environment so in case if it has a fault, it is isolated
<douye> paulcross: its firefox 3.0 beta 5, right ?
<paulcross> douye, Yes
<psykroll> ﻿monomo: it won't see the .gz file
<monomo> then u can select it via system > prefs > appearances
<NorthLioness> i cant increase the size from ubuntu? I need to boot windows and run wubi to do it?
<zyed> its open
<fbc> Is it possible to turn on your computer one day and discover that you lost and entire directory full of stuff? If so how would you go about of trying to recover it?
<amirman84> rouini: i don't personally use any islamic software so i can't tell you any good ones, i'm an atheist :)
<mega_slayer> amenado-> Yeah it says that the partition for my /home is 29 GB (that's what I should have said instead of 27 GB). So this matches GParted.
<zyed> thanx yamani
<sudobash> fbc in ubuntu?
<douye> paulcross: think its a bug in firefox it self tbh, dont got probs with it when i run firefox 2.0.0.14 or something but FF 3 beta 5 seems to crash rather often (especially with flash related sites)
<sudobash> you must have nuked it
<fbc> sudobash, yeah
<monomo> psykroll: i dont know what u mean
<sudobash> it wouldnt just disappear
<paulcross> NorthLioness, either its impossible or there is a solution but I dont know.
<Vance> I tried to install cdemu but vhba got broken, so I tried to uninstall it but it won't uninstall, it returns the error: E: vhba-module: subproces pre-removal script gave an errorcode 1
<amenado> mega_slayer-> does  df -h  also tells same?
<monomo> you downloaded your_theme_name.tar.gz or sumthing like that right?
<rouini> amiman84:i respect you thank you
<zyed> yamani now how can i found the specific line in config file ???
<fbc> sudobash, Well, that just happened to me.
<fbc> sudobash,  the files just up and disappeared.
<psykroll> ﻿monomo: i go do system/preferences/appearance and choose install, go to the folder and it doesn't show that it's there when it is--even when I choose show hidden
<ipkaf> hi
<ipkaf> hi
<monomo> no w8
<misieq> when can I expect firefox 3 rc 1 to be available via repos?
<monomo> go to ur homefolder
<amenado> douye-> you really cant complain too much for a Beta stage apps
<monomo> then show hidden files
<rouini> aminman84: i have problem with skype
<monomo> (we're doin this step by step okay? :P )
<yamanickill> zyed: to search click cntrl + f
<paulcross> douye, Most crashs  happend when I were closing a tab.
<amirman84> rouini: your welcome, i hope ubuntuME works for you, you can always download the ubuntuME ISO file and try to get the software from off of there, or you could just look at the UbuntuME website and they may have some links to some good software
<psykroll> ﻿monomo: i said it doesn't work then either
<douye> amenado: i know, but its the explantion for his FF to be crashing
<tzaeru> 卍
<mega_slayer> amenado-> I'm getting +1 GB here for what the size of the drive actually is, but yes it shows the same and says that it is 98% used, even though all I have is about 12 GB on it. Here is the output of df -h: /dev/sda5              28G   26G  652M  98% /home
<monomo> ok
<monomo> eh
<monomo> thats weird
<amirman84> rouini: i haven't used skype in ubuntu yet, i'm a newbie
<monomo> can u give me the link to the theme?
<monomo> then i'll give it a try
<douye> paulcross: hmm weird, my crashes were mostly when i wanted to watch a movie on like youtube
<ipkaf> i got a wireless network with WPA ENTREPRISE protection %
<ipkaf> how to access it ???
<rouini> aminman84:i can help you don't worry
<psykroll> ﻿monomo: hang on
<amirman84> rouini: did you see the islamic themed desktop themes and wallpapers in synaptic package manager? they look very nice
<amenado> mega_slayer-> seems like your nautilus is giving you false readings..btw if I were you move some stuff out of your /home and compress it
<mega_slayer> amenado-> I just upgraded to 8.04 and I don't remember having this problem before.
<rouini> aminman84: i have found theme and wallpaper
<fbc> sudobash,  Is there a way that I could view the FAT table or whatever table the EXT3 filesystem uses to find out what happened? Like a log of somesorts?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, I just installed Ubuntu Hardy and this is what reddit.com looks like in Firefox 3: http://i25.tinypic.com/71mivb.png -- The small gray font really looks messed up, really hard to read, it used to be better in Feisty and Gutsy. Any ideas?
<amenado> mega_slayer-> i dont know either, not sure what nautilus is giving you
<chocobanana> ﻿I wonder if anyone can tell me why does my laptop take so long (about 1 min.) to show the end session screen when I click on the shutdown button?
<mega_slayer> amenado-> Is there a command  in the terminal that I can use to see the breakdown of space amongst the folders/files in my home partiton?
<rouini> aminman84: i have not found theme and wallpapaer
<amenado> mega_slayer-> man du and man df
<misieq> when can I expect firefox 3 rc 1 to be available via repos?
<Xsploit> so, using wubi, i decided to check out ubuntu and chose the 15gb default option for it, is there an easy way to increase this now im happy with ubuntu?
<ipkaf> i got a wireless network with WPA ENTREPRISE protection %
<ipkaf> i got a wireless network with WPA ENTREPRISE protection %
<SeaPhor> amenado,   do you know anything about this? I get this warning message after input username and pwd on boot: User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents... File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not be writable by others.
<ipkaf> how to access it ???
<FloodBot2> ipkaf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mega_slayer> amenado-> alright I will check that out and see if I can find what is taking up so much space, I'll be back in a few minutes, thanks a lot.
<amirman84> rouini: go to "system> administration> synaptic package manager" and search for "islam"
<paulcross> douye, Is there a log or somthing, I can check the error message from.
<astro76> misieq: usually a couple of days
<monomo> u guys,having probs with the trackpad of my macbook (in hardy), the cursor navigates to where i lay my finger (on the touchpad), which is making it impossible to navigate
<amenado> SeaPhor-> i dont know, i dont remember what .dmrc is used for
<fbc> Is there a way that I could view the FAT table or whatever table the EXT3 filesystem uses to find out what happened? Like a log of somesorts?
<monomo> like, i just touch it (as in click it), and the cursor directly goes to the position
<SeaPhor> amenado, K, cool just thought I'd check
<monomo> some1 knows what im doin' wrong?
<douye> paulcross: hmm gotta check on that, will try to get a answer for you soon :P
<H__> I see "mount.nfs internal error" during boot, and several seconds later (end of bootup) I see a DHCP request coming from the machine !
<rogue_trader> i have a problem with kde 4: right after installing I clicked with the mouse somewhere inside the panel at the bottom and the widgets including clock, system and workplace moved to the left right next to the start menu icon. I do not see running programs anymore as a result. how can I change the position of the widets back tot the lower right?
<paulcross> douye, :|
<sudobash> monomo maybe that feature is not functional yet?
<astro76> rogue_trader: you'll probably do better in #kubuntu
<ipkaf> hello
<sudobash> you are trying to double click with a mousepad right?
<rogue_trader> astro76, ok
<H__> btw nfs works fine
<monomo> well the thing is, a friend of mine is sitting next to me with his macbook, and it works with him
<kwan> !bind9
<ubottu> Factoid bind9 not found
<Rockfire> #ubuntu-fr
<nwidger> is there anyway to use LVM during a ubuntu install to combine multiple hard drives into one?
<monomo> i checked his preferences en xorg.conf, and its exactly the same as his
<sudobash> is there any difference in version of system or maybe his has updates that yours doesnt?
<monomo> same type macbook
<sudobash> version of ubuntu?
<astro76> nwidger: the alternate cd can install lvm, even encrypted
<sudobash> the same?
<astro76> !alternate | nwidger
<ubottu> nwidger: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<monomo> version = 8.04
<amirman84> can anyone decipher this error message i get when i try to open gnome-art http://paste.ubuntu.com/12796/ ? any clues would be helpful.
<monomo> btw
<yamanickill> y
<psych> im having issues with wpa_supplicant freezing gnome, after X server restart
<sudobash> maybe he has done sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and you havent
<kwan> !bind
<ubottu> Factoid bind not found
<psych> this doesnt happen in others dm/wm but gnome
<nwidger> astro76: sweet, thanks :)
<psych> any ideas?
<monomo> im gonna try
<mega_slayer> amenado-> ALright, using du -a (all) in my home folder as root showed me that I simply have a hidden trash folder that contains all of the the extra files, I'm going to delete it. Thank you so much for your help! You saved me a lot of time!
<mega_slayer> amenado-> it was .Trash-root or something
<H__> mega_slayer / amenado I highly recomment filelight. have a look at it
<paulcross> douye, If I run firefox from terminal. all I can get is "Segmentation fault"
<narothepharoh> what is a good program to convert .avi files to iso other than devede?
<carpool> what are the best drivers for intel 815 onboard graphic chipsets?
<mega_slayer> H__-> alright, I will check that out, thanks!@
<paulcross> douye, That's really no use.
<nwidger> astro76: are there any special options to pass to the alternate installer or anything or is it obvious?
<narothepharoh> the problem is every time i convert now that im in 8.04 i get no sound it was fine before upgrade
<MACscr> ok, I feel dumb here. I just installed ubuntu desktop version from iso. I don't remember setting up a password for root. I just have my normal user/pass. Did I miss something?
<psych> any help?
<Rat409> !root | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<carpool> MACscr, that is normal that way. there is no root user
<amirman84> MACscr: root's password doesn't exist by default, it'll ask you for one but nothing will work because a password doesn't exist
<sudobash> avi to iso?
<plik> MACscr: no that's how it works... use sudo instead of root - or sudo su if you must
<sudobash> what?
<zyed> how to chek the vissible host name
<sudobash> two different things there
<astro76> nwidger: it's fairly obvious.. I used this guide but it covers using an encrypted volume http://learninginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/04/23/installing-ubuntu-804-with-full-disk-encryption/
<amirman84> MACscr: if you absolutely need one, i can tell you how to enable it, but you should really be using sudo unless you are a linux ninja
<carpool> what are the best graphic drivers for the intel 815 graphic chipset?
<zyed> i need to know how to chek the vissible host name ???
<kbrooks> amirman84: should or shouldn't ?
<douye> paulcross: seems they made it rather hard to see what went wrong to cause FF crash with hardy and FF 3.0 :<
<Rat409> carpool: i815?
<amirman84> kbrooks: should, anyone can use sudo
<ganesh> hai plz can anyone help me
<sudobash> only sudoers can use sudo...
<douye> paulcross: but if you really wanna see the reason of the crash this site explains how to get the details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs  , its about on the middle of the page
<amirman84> kbrooks: you shouldn't be using root unless you're a linux ninja, but instead you should be using sudo
<carpool> Rat409, are that restricted drivers or open drivers?
<kbrooks> sudobash: sudoer = sudo (us) er
<ganesh> how can i upgrade faster
<H__> MACscr : use sudo su - , then passwd, if you really want a normal root shell and password
<sudobash> right.........
<kbrooks> ganesh: you can't upgrade faster
<kolie2> sudobash : installed via alternate, tried to boot, now its black after boot menu too
<sudobash> hmmmmmmmmm
<kbrooks> ganesh: here's a hint though, scan for a faster mirror with system > admin > software sources
<Dwood> ... alright. i gotta couple of questions, anybody able to help a bit?
<Popcorned> Does vsftpd use the users from the system?
<paulcross> douye, I think its fatal.  There is no cure for Segmentation fault. Its had been there for years. Only way to solve is not using C language anymore.
<sudobash> try pressing ctrl alt f2
<kolie2> sudobash : right now?
<sudobash> yeap
<kolie2> doesnt that open a new term?
<Jahooty> has anyone gotten a newer hp laptop wirless working under linux?
<sudobash> it takes you to tty2
<kolie2> still blackness
<kbrooks> paulcross: umm
<sudobash> try all the f1's
<Dwood> whenever i try and play a video, the sounds is all jittery and the video is slow
<douye> paulcross: :/ but your FF just crashes when you close a tab ? or when you got a certain site open or.. ?
<psych> im having issues with wpa_supplicant freezing gnome, after X server restart.... any help to my problem ?
<sudobash> function keys*
<Popcorned> Anyone?
<kolie2> how lond should I wait inbetween
<ganesh> am now using 7.01 i want to upgrade it to hardy my time limit of free usauge is from 2pm to 8am now it shows 3 days and 16 hours remaining
<sudobash> about a sec or two
<sudobash> just to see if you get a prompt or anything
<kbrooks> paulcross: it's ironic that you say that because all the major interpreted languages are written in C
<ganesh> ya i took soft sources selected the best server and clicked revert
<kbrooks> paulcross: so any code written in these languages can seg fault
<narothepharoh> what is a good program to convert .avi files to iso other than devede?
<narothepharoh> the problem is every time i convert now that im in 8.04 i get no sound it was fine before upgrade
<Rat409> !shipit | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<kbrooks> ganesh: reverting doesnt help
<paulcross> kbrooks, Segmentation fault rally no cure.
<narothepharoh> what is a good program to convert .avi files to iso other than devede?
<narothepharoh> the problem is every time i convert now that im in 8.04 i get no sound it was fine before upgrade
<mixed> my system update wants to update the update-manager, im getting a pop-up warning saying the  software i'm about to install cant be authenticated, should I install the update-manager?????
<amirman84> narothepharoh: have you installed all the restricted codecs?
<paulcross> kbrooks, You can check it out.
<sudobash> well the ultimate language will be written in assembly
<kbrooks> paulcross: there is a cure, but you wouldn't understand
<ganesh> but by installing new os i will lose my installed softwares na
<yamanickill> Jahooty: laptop wireless tends to not be so great on laptops because of proprietry drivers and stuff
<narothepharoh> amirman84: i did before upgrade do i have to do it again?
<ganesh> i would have to download it once again
<paulcross> kbrooks, What is the solution then?
<spiderfire> whats a good all round web development package?
<mixed> my system update wants to update the update-manager, im getting a pop-up warning saying the  software i'm about to install cant be authenticated, should I install the update-manager?????
<zyed> yamani
<tom__> Hey;  probably a stupid question.  But I put 4gb of memory in my laptop on 64bit.. the video is an ati shared mem graphics.. if i up to 256mb of video card ram, will I notice a difference?
<zyed> yamani
<Gohalien> how to check what drivers I am using for my wireless card ?
<amirman84> narothepharoh: that's what i would try, i'm guessing the codecs are different for hardy than they were in gutsy
<zyed> how to set vissible host name
<phenom_> hey, can anyone here let me know the default font in their gvim?
<zyed> and what is vissible host name
<sudobash> tom no
<phenom_> for ubuntu
<sudobash> it wont matter
<kbrooks> paulcross: to fix the cause of the segmentation fault, for example if a program writes to a NULL pointer, fix that.
<sudobash> you wont notice anything
<tom__> sudobash,  Ok, nm then.
<paulcross> douye, It could happend at any site.
<narothepharoh> amirman84: do you know the command?
<sudobash> 4 gb is more than anyone needs on a laptop
<Rockfire> Hi everybody, I've a problem : I can't install Google's Toolbar for Firefox 3 Beta 5 .. Someone can help me ?
<tom__> that's why i figured dedicate extra to the video card
<sudobash> so 3.75 will be fine
<tom__> but if i won't see a difference, I'll just sit ack and chill
<tom__> so no difference if i up to 256mb for the video card?  that sucks
<sudobash> what i am saying is you should allocate the 256 for vid for sure
<mixed> anyone knows what is the latest jdk that's available for ubuntu?
<tom__> OH
<douye> paulcross: hmm then or its one of the plugins you use, or you might wanna try reinstalling firefox if you havent already, as i aint getting that crash
<tom__> Ok, I thought you were saying NOT to
<sudobash> no change in system performance
<tom__> Will I see an improvement in graphics, like compiz, etc
<taomaster> hello 2 all one ?  how do i get the 3d cube to turn with a touchpad on my laptop?
<sudobash> your system will still run fast on 3.75 gb ram
<amirman84> narothepharoh: go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Rockfire> **I can't install Google's Toolbar for Firefox 3 Beta 5 .. Someone can help me ?
<tom__> oh yeah man, the most i've seen it use is 900mb.. on pretty intensive stuff.  It caches mad stuff in the memory
<amirman84> rockfire: don't do it!!!
<Rockfire> Why ?
<Rockfire> What & why ?
<sudobash> yeah so i mean go ahead and max out your vid card shared mem because even 3 GB is more than you need on a laptop
<tom__> OK.  Sweet.
<paulcross> douye, Is it safe to remove firefox?
<sudobash> it is fine to remove firefox
<taomaster> hello 2 all one ?  how do i get the 3d cube to turn with a touchpad on my laptop?
<sudobash> try opera
<douye> paulcross: yeah you can just remove it and reinstall it, you will mostlikely loose your plugins tho
<tom__> taomaster, Try ctrl+alt + drag your mouse (that's default)
<taomaster> thanx
<amirman84> rockfire; i'm kinda kidding, but i've always seen google toolbar as useless spyware, i think the only useful feature it has is searching entire domains, but i'm sure firefox has an extension for that anyway
<tom__> np man
<carpool> moving the windows causes artefacts
<amirman84> rockfire: for a regular google search you can just use the google toolbar that is already built into the browser
<tom__> bah
<tom__> I'll be back :-)
<WGGMk> Im trying to use Likewise Open, but when trying to join the domain I get an error about ports to the DC not being open. I have a Windows XP Pro machine on the same network that authenticates perfectly fine. Any thoughts???
<Rockfire> no, it's for use my favorites bar :D I don't care about the entire google toolbar, but i need the little star with my favorites ^^
<sharperguy> is there a GUI to set up samba? In gutsy there was the folder sharing thing but after upgrading to hardy its gone/cjhan
<ifireball> douye, paulcross : if you remove FF itll probably alos remove the ubuntu-desktop package and cause a LOT of breakage
<sudobash> lol
<amirman84> rockfire: you might want to search mozilla.com on the extensions page for something that'll let you have access to your google bookmarks, i'm pretty sure they have that
<paulcross> ifireball, Thats just what I am afraid of.
<douye> ifireball: uhm, nop.. havent noticed anything broken tbh, but then again i reinstalled it and the only things it removes are firefox packages
<Rockfire> okay, brb ...
<amirman84> rockfire: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=google+bookmarks&cat=all&sourceid=Mozilla-search
<Rockfire> thanks amirman84 (are you french ?)
<amirman84> rockfire: no, why do you ask?
<ifireball> douye: well, if you tried it...
<Jahooty> yamanickill, it's an atheros based wifi card, shouldn't madwifi work?
<ifireball> paulcross: why remove FF anyway?
<Rockfire> French nicks have a lot of numbers :p
<paulcross> ifireball, because it crashs frequently.
<amirman84> rockfire: lol, no, i jsut wanted amirman but it was registered already
<reya276> help!!! ﻿E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<douye> ifireball: i did, coz i wanted to go back to FF 2.0.0.14 but then programs wouldnt start it (the command in standard programs wasnt right i guess) so i went back to FF 3.0
<amirman84> rockfire: it's a play on words, a mere man, and my name is amir, so you know...
<Rockfire> ^^ Thanks a lot amirman84 for your help :p I'm on linux since 2 hours .... It's hard :D
<Rockfire> lol :p
<ifireball> paulcross: removing the package won't help with that, deleting your profile from you home dir might though (but it'll loose the bookmarks and stuff)
<yamanickill> Jahooty: i'm not sure...if it doesnt work out the box
<yamanickill> try ndiswrapper
<WGGMk> Rockfire: dont think of it as hard.. because its really not.. its just different...... the same would be true if the role of Windows and Linux was reveresed
<Jahooty> it came with vista
<amirman84> rockfire: i've only been using linux for about a month
<amirman84> rockfire: it's fun because it's hard
<yamanickill> Jahooty: look up ndiswrapper
<ifireball> douye: that is probably fixable
<paulcross> ifireball, The error message is "segmentation fault". It could only be fixed by rewrite the code.
<Jahooty> it's installed
<paulcross> ifireball, And within my knowledge, I thought its impossible.
<narothepharoh> amirman84: Thanks I appreciate it I guess I didnt have the codecs installed well see if it works now?
<ifireball> paulcross: depends on what piece of data causes it to fault, it may be incompatible config data, etc.
<douye> ifireball: yeah i know but didnt know the right command, so i went back to FF 3.0
<amirman84> narothepharoh: i hope it works out for you
<Rockfire> Yes, it's hard swapping OS :) Linux isn't hard, it's the easiest os in the world, and windows' the worst one. I just need take a lot of  practice ^^
<paulcross> ifireball, Just delete the .mizilla  and .firefox  folder?
<con-man> I have upgraded to hery hardon and it seems to have changed the way shift clicking and ctrl clicking and all that works. does anyone know about this?
<ifireball> paulcross: I'm guessing you are on Hardy? did you upgrade from Gutsy?
<amirman84> rockfire: yeah we just need to learn it
<d0t3> hi friends
<Finux> do you know if there is a programm that can change html packages? im too dumb to write my own XD it should work with the prinzip of airpwn (http://airpwn.sourceforte.net on the page documentation) but in the local network
<paulcross> ifireball, I reinstalled.
<con-man> if I turn off and go to basic appearance
<summelsam> i cant get wlan working on my macbook... i tried all the things in the wiki :(
<ifireball> paulcross: is it a clean install of did you keep your home dir?
<con-man> the problem goes away
<carpool> how can i install the "intel" graphic card driver?
<paulcross> ifireball, Clean install.
<ifireball> paulcross: hmm in that case deleting the profile might not help... but I guess you can try it anyway
<amirman84> con-man: what do you mean exactly? does it go back to normal when you go to basic appearance?
<douye> How can i turn seamless mode of at virtualbox?
<calc> carpool: you can change the driver listed in the xorg.conf to intel
<sidewalk> when i run compiz, my whole screen turns white
<summelsam> carpool: they are automatically installed
<summelsam> anybody can help me with my wlan problem?
<paulcross> ifireball, I hate the "Segmentation fault". Most of the time, It means no way to fix.
<amirman84> summelsam had some amazing patience there
<WGGMk> sure did
<summelsam> anyone can help me with my wlan problem?
<amirman84> must have been a mistake, my bad
<bjornh_> Stupid question: What is the difference between "removal" and "complete removal" of packages? Redundant deps stays/goes?
<astro76> bjornh_: complete removal removes config files
<duhblow> d
<bjornh_> astro76: Ah, thanks
<hexoroid> i just installed ubuntu
<zyed> FATAL: Could not determine fully qualified hostname.  Please set 'visible_hostname'
<hexoroid> but it never prompted me for root pass ?
<hexoroid> only for user pass..
<WGGMk> hexoroid: there isnt a root password
<astro76> !root | hexoroid
<ubottu> hexoroid: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<summelsam> i tried every instruction from ﻿https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook but none works :(
<ifireball> paulcross: yeah, its nasty, though on a stable release I'd expect it to indicate something is fishy with the configuration/hardware because it can't be happening for everyone
<hexoroid> so
<hexoroid> how can i install the applications then ?
<amirman84> WGGMk: why do you need the root password?
<hexoroid> with sudo
<WGGMk> hexoroid: "sudo"?
<hexoroid> do i need a pass ?
<hexoroid> or anything for sudo
<astro76> hexoroid: sudo, you should read the link it will answer all your questions ;)
<WGGMk> hexoroid: your user's password
<ifireball> paulcross: then again I hear the Hardy browser is actually a beta...
<hexoroid> ok
<astro76> hexoroid: user password, your first user is in the admin group which lets you use sudo
<WGGMk> hexoroid: not just any user either, the user that was created when you installed it
<WGGMk> amirman84: i dont
<rouini> aminman84:which ubuntu you use
<zyed> no one like to ans me ??????????//
<zyed> thanx
<amirman84> rouini: 8.04 the hardiest heron
<amirman84> zyed: chill out, what's wrong?
<paulcross> ifireball, Yes and I still dont know why they put it in at the first place.
<zyed> FATAL: Could not determine fully qualified hostname.  Please set 'visible_hostname'
<WGGMk> zyed: for apache?
<zyed> i ma getting this error from last 4 hours
<rouini> aminman84: which software you use in burning
<zyed> i am setting the squid
<zyed> for my ubuntu
<zyed> its my first day
<Finux> do you know if there is a programm that can change html packages? im too dumb to write my own XD it should work with the prinzip of airpwn (http://airpwn.sourceforte.net on the page documentation) but in the local network
<zyed> so i am here to get help from the friends
<WGGMk> zyed: do you have DNS setup on the same machine?
<zyed> i told u i m new in this ubuntu world
<amirman84> zyed: i have no idea what any of that means but you could be patient and periodically post your question on here, or you can go to ubuntuforums.com and look for an answer there, if there is no answer there, post your problem on there and wait for a response
<zyed> just learning
<Esteth_> I have a dual boot system that i wish to wipe and start from scratch. I've been advised to "shred" the drive before i delete the partitions. How would i do this from the live cd? I can't find /dev/hda
<Popcorned> Does vsftpd use the users from the system?
<astro76> zyed: yes, no, or I don't know would be helpful answers ;)
<WGGMk> zyed: ok, but do you have any DNS what-so-ever setup?
<iqson716> hey i have a problem with yahoo mail on Hardy firefox 3, could you help me?
<zyed> wgg realy i dont know
<amirman84> rouini: i haven't burned anything yet, but the default program that comes preinstalled looks pretty good
<jessica> how can i run scripts on boot
<amirman84> iqson716: the solution is gmail.com :) only kidding
<astro76> !boot | jessica
<ubottu> jessica: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<askand> I have found a very nice murrinetheme but the progressbars looks like this: http://www.imagebam.com/image/c706856381935  why?
<WGGMk> zyed: ok, thats fine.. how many computers are you going to have using the proxy server?
<zyed> just one
<zyed> cuz i heard that with squid the browsing is fast
<jessica> there should be a file i can put some commands in
<rouini> aminman84:serpentine or what
<WGGMk> zyed: well thats not what squid is made for
<ifireball> paulcross: I guess it was the risk of unstable beta against the risk of having 6 months lag on the rest of the world browser-wise as FF3 was released soon after Hardy
<zyed> then ?
<matjan> hi, anybody here using no-ip.org?
<amirman84> rouini: brasero disc burning
<Finux> matjan: umm yes
<Jahooty> ok, under the "Hardware Drivers" utility in ubuntu, it says atheros hardware access layer is enabled and in use, and support for atheros 802.11 wireless cards is enabled and in use
<matjan> Finux, cool
<Jahooty> but i can't get the card to work, does anyone know what's goingo n?
<Stwange> hey I'm having trouble with something really simple... what can I use to crop screenshots, or drag and drop sections like you can do in paint using the select tool? I don't want anything CPU intensive like gimp or photoshop, but all the paint clones don't do simple things
<astro76> ifireball: it was pretty good foresight in my opinion, RC1 is out already ;)
<matjan> Finux, maybe you can answer my question
<ZetaVampire> halo
<rouini> aminman84: i use k3b
<WGGMk> zyed: squid is a proxy server used to make requests on behalf of the user.. its primarily used for filtering unwanted content and to keep a buffer zone from the internet to the user.. one of its features is the ability to "cache" websites.. which would make browsing faster but not incredibly fast
<ZetaVampire> hola
<Finux> matjan: yes ask
<zyed> ahaan
<Jahooty> brb, going to restart
<amirman84> stwange: try gnu paint
<zyed> then what to do for fast browsing
<WGGMk> zyed: in your situation, i dont think squid proxy is going to give you the results you want
<Gin> does gnome support windows shade?
<ifireball> astro76: is it in the repos already?
<astro76> ifireball: no, I would expect it soon though
<zyed> ok WGG
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<matjan> Finux, i try to surf to my no-ip.org domain, and then it asks for a username and password... when i put in my no-ip login and password it does not go there... what may be going wrong?
<jacekowski> how to force aptitude/apt to NEVER remove kubuntu-desktop package?
<WGGMk> zyed: that would be your Internet provider, like cable is a broadband connection which is faster then some. just for example though, there is more, but prices goes up with speed
<summelsam> can somebody help me getting wlan to work please?
<jacekowski> because i want to remove skim/scim and that cause to remove kubuntu-desktop
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here know if firefox rc1 going to be in hardy update anytime soon?
<mysticdarkhack> firefox 3 rc1
<Gin> does gnome support windows shade?
<Finux> hmm matjan do you mean you configure your no-op porgramm, or do you want to go on the site from no-ip.org
<paulcross> ifireball, so I have to  live with it, right?
<astro76> jacekowski: it shouldn't hurt removing kubuntu-desktop, it is just a metapackage
<amirman84> gin: what's windows shade?
<Dwood> wlan is fubared
<astro76> mysticdarkhack: it should be yes
<_sammy_> summelsam: What is the problem?
<zyed> i am laready using dsl 512 kbps
<Dwood> wlan is worthless on linux
<Dwood> specially ubuntu
<matjan> Finux, the last
<zyed> any way thanx
<iqson716> amirman84: I have some important mail in yahoomail , I need it ,
<WGGMk> zyed: your welcome
<matjan> Finux, so myname.no-ip.org
<zyed> ok plz one more thing
<mysticdarkhack> <astro76>when would that be and I saw it just release
<jacekowski> astro76: and whole system depends on kubuntu-desktop
<Finux> um there is no password on the domain...
<WGGMk> zyed: sure
<zyed> i am tring to play mp3 songs from online
<amirman84> iqson716: i was just playing around, i don't use yahoo mail, so i wouldn't know the problem you're talking about
<zyed> in xp it can played with realplayer
<rakan> Hi, how can i tell whether ubuntu is using my firmware wireless driver or ndiswrapper one?
<astro76> mysticdarkhack: based on past releases, a few days
<tw2113> is ubuntu smart enough to detect when it's in a new OS, since I installed it on 1 PC and will be transferring it to a different one, just the hdd
<zyed> but here i am getting mesg that missing method
<Finux> u don't unterstand the question, sorry^^
<Finux> do you have a html server on you pc, and want to access it from your machin over the no-ip domain
<tw2113> er new PC
<lopin> I had a VERY minimal system installed...  Like just x, jwm and thunar, and I just moved up to xubuntu-desktop, and I can't get xdm starting up...
<astro76> zyed: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<matjan> Finux, yes, i installed apache
<usser> tw2113, oh yea
<mysticdarkhack> <astro76>i c, thx
<zyed> how
<tw2113> just checking
<WGGMk> zyed: can you give a more descriptive message for me?
<Finux> matjan: and do you have a password on the apache, or on what
<ifireball> paulcross: I guess it'll be patched soon enough
<rakan> what CONSOLE command is used to view loaded drivers?
<astro76> zyed: use Synaptic package manager, or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zyed> this is the only msg
<iqson716> amirman84:  it just show me mail sender and no mail text or attach file or ...
<amirman84> rakan: i think it's lspci
<zyed> ok astro i will try
<amirman84> iqson716: do you have flash and all that installed?
<WGGMk> amirman84: doesn that just list the PCI Bridge? isnt it modprobe? or something?
<_sammy_> rakan: lsmod is what you need to check for drivers. lspci for hardware
<matjan> Finux, i do... do i need to set up a new virtual server to be able to use myname.no-ip.org? sorry, i am really a noob in this...
<james65> lsmod   lists loaded modules
<amirman84> WGGMk: i'm not really sure, you're probably right, i thought it listed every device it could find
<Prez00> ok,  so there seems no way i can get java applets working under hardy... applet started, cannot be initialized..
<Finux> matjan: huuuh i don't understand anything anymore
<Prez00> i have the gcj plugin showing up under about plugins..
<matjan> Finux, i am probably not explaining correctly...
<iqson716> amirman84:  yes , i use swfdec & flash-plugin-nonefree
<biloulou> hi
<ricree> My usb thumbdrive isn't being auto detected.  Is there some way to try and force it to mount?
<zyed> WGG my local area is connected at 10 mbps
<zyed> how can i change it in to 100 mbps
<tehk> How would I check to see what version of qt I have installed?
<_sammy_> ricree: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/mountpoint
<amirman84> iqson716: i have no idea then, i'm just a simple newbie
<Finux> do you know if there is a programm that can change html packages? im too dumb to write my own XD it should work with the prinzip of airpwn (http://airpwn.sourceforte.net on the page documentation) but in the local network
<zyed> WGG my local area is connected at 10 mbps
<zyed> WGG my local area is connected at 10 mbps
<kevin__> w
<zyed> how can i change it in to 100 mbps
<FloodBot2> zyed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iqson716> amirman84: thx
<zyed> ok sorry
<amirman84> iqson716: you could always open a gmail account and have your yahoo mail forwarded to there
<astro76> unlike gmail I don't think yahoo offers free forwarding
<rouini> is there any Islamic theme for Ubuntu 8.04
<amirman84> asstro76: you mean yahoo will block gmail from scarping your mail?
<Boohbah> Finux: sourceforte.net ?
<astro76> amirman84: well you also have to pay for pop access on yahoo
<amirman84> rouini: did you open synaptic package manager and search for "islam" ?
<Boohbah> Finux: looks like a link farm
<_sammy_> rouini: i use the 'Muslim Edition' of GDM. There should be similar for metacity or whatever you use
<astro76> !themes | rouini
<ricree> _sammy_: that seems to mount my hard drive instead.  Would it be one of the other sd's, such as sdc?
<ubottu> rouini: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<amirman84> boobah: he spelled it wrong, it's sourceforge.net
<Finux> -.- i meant http://airpwn.sourceforge.net ^^ osrry
<Ninjavidual> can i install ubuntu 64 bit version on my intell quad core?
<astro76> Ninjavidual: yes
<douye> How can i turn seamless mode of at virtualbox?
<Ninjavidual> is it better?
<Boohbah> amirman84: i suspected so, but i was just checking. and btw you spelled my name wrong :P
<Boohbah> amirman84: tab complete is your friend
<amirman84> rouini: if you open synaptic package manager and search for "islam" there are a few islamic themes in there
<taomaster> http://www.ubuntume.com/
<astro76> Ninjavidual: most people will not notice a difference, unless you have > 3GB ram, which it will allow you to access
<Prez00> aaaargh, applet not initialized for all java applets
<Prez00> i have iced tea..
<amirman84> boohba:sorry poobaa
<astro76> Ninjavidual: some other things will be more difficult, i.e. closed source stuff like flash and java
<rouini> aminman84:give the name of themes there
<Prez00> what can i check, i have hardy 32 bits
<norv> I've heard >3GB using x86-32 is possible but not recommended
<summelsam> where can i find drivers for  Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<summelsam> ?
<ricree> _sammy_: looks like sdc did the trick.  Thank you for your help
<Ninjavidual> I have 4 gb ram
<ricree> anyone have any idea why my usb drive doesn't auto mount?
<astro76> Ninjavidual: to tell the truth I have 4gb on a dual core and run 32bit ;)
<norv> rouini: ever hear of 'google'?
<_sammy_> ricree: aye, sorry. I should have checked first. No problem
<bjornh_> Umm... is it possible to resume the normal installer from the live-cd environment? Had to abort the installer to install dmraid.
<Ninjavidual> astro76: so do you think its worth the effort?
<amirman84> rouini: ubuntume-themes  ,  ubuntume-gdm-themes  , and uspash-theme-ubuntume
<astro76> Ninjavidual: it hasn't been for me yet ;)
<zyed> how can i change my connection from 10 mbps to 100 mbps
<rouini> norv :what do you mean
<amirman84> rouini: do you know how to open synaptic package manager?
<Ninjavidual> astro76: thanks man. So is it supposed to harnes your ram better or something?
<rouini> aminman84:of course yes
<Boohbah> rouini: i think what he means is that you should search the fine web
<zyed> astro how can i change my connection from 10 mbps to 100 mbps
<pist0l-fish> hi there, I just connected a camera to my laptop via USB and was prompted regarding whether or not I wanted to import my pictures. I pressed "Import Pictures to Album" and nothing happened. Can anyone help?
<astro76> Ninjavidual: no, but with 32 bit it will simply ignore ram > 3GB
<astro76> Ninjavidual: you will see 3 GB
<rouini> boohbah:thank you for explanation
<astro76> zyed: dunno, that's usually automatic
<Boohbah> rouini: perhaps a query of 'islam gnome theme' typed into your favorite search engine would yield some useful results
<zyed> hahahaha astro dunno
<zyed> great
<amirman84> rouini: in synaptic package manager, at the top there is a button that says "search" click it and type "islam" in the search, all those themes i just listed will show up, click the check boxes beside them and then click the button that says "apply" at the top, they will install automatically
<Ninjavidual> astro76: oh. Thats all?
<RabidWeezle> !joystick
<ubottu> Factoid joystick not found
<Boohbah> !hid
<ubottu> Factoid hid not found
<astro76> Ninjavidual: yeah
<RabidWeezle> !gamepad
<ubottu> Factoid gamepad not found
<Ahadiel> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Boohbah> RabidWeezle: what sort of connection does it use? usb? or serial
<RabidWeezle> usb
<amirman84> rouini: then you should be able to right click your desktop, select "change background" then click on the tab that says "themes" and change your theme right there, no need to search the internet at all
<Boohbah> RabidWeezle: and what application are you trying to use it with?
<Ninjavidual> astro76: so not all software will work on the 64 bit ubuntu? is there any way to get stuff like flash working?
<RabidWeezle> snes9x
<RabidWeezle> (emulators)
<astro76> !flash64 | Ninjavidual yes ;)
<ubottu> Ninjavidual yes ;): You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Boohbah> RabidWeezle: try zsnes
<RabidWeezle> k
<Boohbah> RabidWeezle: i think that i plugged in my use gamepad with no setup required
<Ademan> where's ubotu at?
<Boohbah> Ademan: his retarded cousin 'ubottu' is filling in for him while he's on vacation
<RabidWeezle> thanks Boohbah
<amirman84> !retarded
<ubottu> Factoid retarded not found
<RequinB5> I think ubottu's feelings are hurt
<amirman84> sorry ubottu
<DG19075> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ubuntuG> having trouble getting nvidia drivers to work, first time amd64... i386 always worked fine. help?
<Ademan> huh, what's the deal with that?
<Ninjavidual> ubottu: what about intel quad core? is there anything that there is simply no way to install on ubuntu 64bit?
<ubottu> Ninjavidual: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Boohbah> ubottu: you sure you don't mean to say 'Portage' ?
<ubottu> Boohbah: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tom__> What kind of errors, ubuntuG ?
<amirman84> !ubuntu64x
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntu64x not found
<astro76> Ninjavidual: wine perhaps
<amirman84> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<RabidWeezle> Boohbah, isn't ab and xy buttons on snes backwards?
<ubuntuG> tom__: i cant seem to get high res... only 640X480
<RabidWeezle> like YX BA
<tom__> Hm.
<tehk> Does anyone know what packages provides qt4-config
<astro76> Ninjavidual: Google Earth... maybe there's a way but I'm not aware of it
<tom__> ubuntuG, Have you verified Xorg is using th driver?
<Boohbah> RabidWeezle: don't think so...
<norv> I thought Google Earth was an OpenGL app
<Boohbah> RabidWeezle: but always change the key bindings
<ubuntuG> tom__: yes... its using the nvidia driver.... I just cant get my prefered res (1280X1024)
<Ninjavidual> astro76: ok. thanks. so nothing major "ah im gona die i cant intall it" ;-)
<astro76> norv: yes it uses opengl, and is written with qt for cross-platform... but 32bit afaik
<Ademan> hrm, ubottu really is retarded, didn't know anything about the new firefox release candidate.  I was reading that alot of people were saying the new firefox release candidate would make it into the repos.. I thought ubuntu's policy was not to package any new versions of software in between ubuntu releases
<amirman84> ubuntuG: you can manually add the resolution you want in your xorg.conf file
<astro76> Ademan: firefox is the one exception
<norv> astro76: isn't there a trick to run 32-bit stuff?
<astro76> norv: probably ;)
<norv> astro76: like a 32-bit usermode Linux, or something
<Ademan> astro76: huh
<Ademan> thanks
<RequinB5> amirman84 - just ask microsoft, a well-working internet browser is key to the survivability of the OS
<RequinB5> :P
<amirman84> ademan: are you serious? what kind of policy is that!?
<astro76> Ademan: they used to backport firefox security updates... but then it's a pain because some plugins expect the newer version number, thankfull Ubuntu capitulated ;)
<Ninjavidual> norv: sounds interesting
<Ademan> amirman84: a policy designed not to introduce new bugs in between ubuntu releases
<nosa-j> guys do alot of trolls come in hear?
<amirman84> requinB5: WHaaaa?
<norv> Ninjavidual: not sure if that's even possible, though
<astro76> amirman84: it's the policy of every distro which uses time-based, versus rolling releases
<amirman84> ademan: ok i guess i can see that
<Ninjavidual> norv: yeah ok
<amirman84> ademan: but why would they want you to be stuck with a BETA?
<astro76> nosa-j: our friendly ops keep this channel well under control ;)
<RequinB5> amirman84 - sorry, that's just an inside joke about micro$oft's 90's method of monopolizing the desktop
<Ademan> amirman84: well, they're not apparently, they made an exception for firefox
<calm> Hi everyone! Should I refrain from installing Ubuntu on my laptop because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695?
<nosa-j> astro76: thats good i was jsut wondering if ppl bash ubuntu or something jw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59695 in dell "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<amirman84> ademan: i'm glad !
<ubuntuG> ﻿amirman84: pardon me, can you provide an example?
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know how to disable switching desktops through the mouse scroll wheel?
<slacker_nl> lo
<ubuntunovice> does anybody know why my gpodder downloads keep stalling?!
<greenman> 5:31pm] <ch>
<Ademan> alexbOrsova: are you using advanced desktop effects?
<greenman> Anyone know why a page would just start going somewhere else?  I have some sites like michael.bearfootden.com and tamarisk.bearfootden.com and bearfootden.com
<greenman> [5:31pm] <ch>
<greenman> all of a sudden today, tamarisk.bearfootden.com started loading to bearfootden.com
<greenman> [5:31pm] <ch>
<FloodBot2> greenman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greenman> I didn't change anything on the server, and it was working two days ago...
<RequinB5> calm: No.  Let me get a link
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: yo dude, are you still here?
<alexbOrsova> Ademan: if you mean compiz, yes
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, yeah, whats up?
<RequinB5> calm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795327&highlight=hard+drive+load+cycles+laptop
<Ademan> alexbOrsova: install compizconfig-manager,  through there you can define that behavior
<greenman> Anyone know why a page would just start going somewhere else?  I have some sites like michael.bearfootden.com and tamarisk.bearfootden.com and bearfootden.com
<greenman> all of a sudden today, tamarisk.bearfootden.com started loading to bearfootden.com
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: nothing in general, still working on touch screen, wated to see if you're still here
<astro76> calm: if you actually have the problem, there is a workaround
<alexbOrsova> Ademan: thanks
<greenman> I didn't change anything on the server, and it was working two days ago...
<calm> RequinB5: thanks; i've been trying to read through the 1782562-page comments on that bug for a while
<greenman> I've checked the config and it looks right.
<amirman84> ubuntuG: i'm not very good at this stuff and doing this might mess things up, but i know that if you change the resolution and don't press anything it'll change back so there's not that much to worry about, if your xorg.conf file is recognizing your driver it should be okay to do this but type "sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf" in your terminal, then find the part where it lists your resolutions and add the resolution you want in the s
<kro> salut tous le monde
<duovoice> Hello
<calm> astro76: yes, according to smartctl, i think i do have the problem.
<RequinB5> calm: I know exactly how you feel.  I'm on a laptop right now
<RequinB5> Hello duovoice
<amirman84> DAMN HE LEFT
<calm> astro76: presumably the workaround is the apm 254 thing?
<norv> Ninjavidual: no, UML can't work.. doesn't support 64 bit hosts
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, i'll check with a friend in the linux dept on monday, if you could post your whole issue in my forum
<astro76> calm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695/comments/14
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59695 in dell "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: right
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, (I work in the testing labs at HP)
<Ademan> alexbOrsova: no problem, specifically i think it's under 'Expo Plugin' then go to the Bindings tab, and there you'll see 'Next Viewport' and 'Previous Viewport'   if you click the little broom next to each one it will clear the bindings (so no key is bound to next and previous viewports)
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: hopefully, though, ill get it working before then.
<zyed> can real player install on ubuntu ???
<amirman84> zyed: REAL PLAYER!?// WHY?
<astro76> !real | zyed
<Ademan> zyed: you don't need or want real player
<ubottu> zyed: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<calm> astro76: yeah that one. i guess i'll try that, but i want to make sure i understand more about the problem, about the monitoring tools and exactly what they output, and about the solutions
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, yeah, i hope so, wish i could help
<floating_> anyone know why my keyboard stops responding on some window, as if it was "inactive" ..i can't type to a window before I first activate other window, and then activate the window i wanted to type in
<hej4z> is there any special driver for hp laserjet 1010 or will it be auto-detected when i plug it in?
<zyed> i read all of them i told u i want to play online mp3 songs but still i am getting error that .....method missing
<duovoice> Okay... I have my wireless driver recognized on my mac, running Hardy, using ndiswrapper, but the system does not let me configure the wirless connection resets and I have to modprobe ndiswrapper every time I restart my computer... does anyone have a solution?
<greenman> This doesn't make any fing sense
<astro76> zyed: but you didn't ask about your mp3 issue again, you asked if you can install Realplayer...
 * Gnomercy ~~~waves to the room~~~
<wirechief-intel> identify silvermachine4
<astro76> zyed: garbage in garbage out ;)
<zyed> yes that time u told me to install some restricted ubuntu packages
<zyed> so i did that but still same error
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, did u look here?
<kro> salut tous le monde
<zyed> astro plz
<kalamot> Hello there! Is there anyone here who could help me or tell me where to find help regarding the places menu ?  I have a NTFS partition with windows that i am unable to get rid off from this menu
<zyed> guide me dear
<calm> RequinB5: do you know why that workaround uses hdparm -B 200 instead of some other value, like hdparm -B 254?
<greenman> why oh why would apache suddenly start ignoring a config file in sites-enabled?
<astro76> wirechief-intel: better change your nickserv password
<greenman> this isn't making any sense
<treth> kalamot: I think you change your bookmarks in Nautilus and that does it.
<amirman84> kalamot: don't you think it would be handy to share files with your windows partition?
<Ninjavidual> norv: ok, thanks man.
<hej4z> duovoice: i have rtl8187b wireless adapter and this method has worked with me: http://mycirilo.com/?p=24
<astro76> zyed: have a link to what you are trying to play?
<treth> So, I've found a bunch of bug reports on similar issues, but nothing on this.  My screensaver and suspend both work correctly, but if I let the computer blank the screen on idle, it won't come back.
<zyed> yes
<astro76> zyed: and/or the actual error message?
<kalamot> well i  dont se it in my bookmrks, for sharing files i have another partition
<zyed> www.mp3songs.com
<zyed> u can chek the error
<treth> The backlight will come on, but the screen stays black.  I know my keyboard input goes into applications because I've blind-IM'ed people before.  But I have to Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to fix it.
<amirman84> kalamot: ah
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, i found this too, I've gotten the touchscreen and the audio to work.  @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668558
<calc> SeaPhor: hi :)
<wirechief-intel> /ns set password new-pass
<wirechief-intel> towo|> !res
<astro76> zyed: that page is rubbish, it's a domain parking page which links to other junk
<wirechief-intel> /ns set password new-pass
<wirechief-intel> towo|> !res
<SeaPhor> calc, Heya Bro!
<astro76> zyed: what is the actual site you are trying?
<calc> SeaPhor: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ccheney/2008-uds-prague/ :)
<treth> kalamot: The locations down the left-hand side of the nautilus window?
<zyed> www.mp3hungama.com
<zyed> sorry i was mistaken
<kalamot> treth:  yes in the places menu
<greenman> why oh why would apache suddenly start ignoring a config file in sites-enabled?
<kalamot> treth: i have a 6 gig partition that just anoyes me there it has only my win xp
<treth> kalamot: if you right-click on the entries in the 'Places' panel in Nautilus and rename or remove one, doesn't it change in the menu as well?
<amirman84> greenman: there are a lot of why's in linux but even more how's
<SeaPhor> calc, Very Nice!
<greenman> yup, and I can't figure out either.  This just started out of nowhere
<nikin> hy
<Tefkros> test
<treth> So nobody else has had that problem on a laptop?
<lnar> whats the problem treth?
<kalamot> treth: i have only the option open, open in new window and mount ( or unmount if mounted )
<lnar> ive just got in
<Cromag> !dk
<ubottu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<calc> SeaPhor: been pretty busy so i don't have many pictures yet
<calc> SeaPhor: but i'll be here until june 1 :)
<lnar> i have a  laptop
<treth> kalamot: Then I guess I can't be of help.  Sorry.  I customized mine and I thought that was how I did it, but I guess I forgot how.  :P
<SeaPhor> calc, Hey i'm ALL wireless now, finally
<calc> SeaPhor: great
<jpw27_> I have the 2.6.25.3 kernel installed, I don't use it, but I don't want to delete it, but I'm tired of going into the grub menu every time I boot and changing the kernel.  Is deleting it's sections from menu.lst the best way stop it from being used to boot without fully removing it?
<kalamot> treth :
<treth> lnar:  The screensaver and suspend-to-ram both work fine.  But if the screen blanks from an idle, it won't come back.
<kalamot> treth: :-(
<calc> jpw27_: it will come back if you run update-grub, but yea that would work temporarily
<treth> lnar: The backlight comes on, but the screen stays black.
<lnar> thats a kernel problem treth.... i havethe same problem with mandriva
<astro76> zyed: ok I see, i think there is a plugin that can help you.. let me try to find it
<kalamot> so nobody here ever wanted to remove a partition from the places menu ?
<greenman> why oh why would apache suddenly start ignoring a config file in sites-enabled?
<zyed> ok
<jpw27_> thanks calc
<zyed> love u astro
<lnar> install ubuntu-modules-restricted
<calc> kalamot: probably not, no
<lnar> and backports
<treth> lnar: That's definitely progress, though.  =^^=  Do you know what module it's in, or what i'd search for to see about a fix?
<astro76> zyed: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
<calc> kalamot: if its listed in /etc/fstab you could remove it there and it probably wouldn't come back
<kalamot> calc: Doh!
<alexbOrsova> ttheello
<SeaPhor> calc, wow 2 more weeks?
<kalamot> calc: no i tried that it is automounted somehow
<zyed> then
<alexbOrsova> hello
<alexbOrsova> test
<jpw27_> calc: i could never get sound to work with 2.6.25.3, but I'm holding out that I may figure it out sometime so I don't want to fully remove it
<calc> SeaPhor: UDS until 5/23 and then vacation :)
<lnar> treth install those packages... restricted and backports and if u are using xorg finr xserver-xorg-intel and 810
<whitethunder922> I have a dual boot system with Ubuntu and XP. I haven't used XP in about 3 weeks but when I tried to boot it up (from GRUB) today it wouldn't load. It just sits there and hangs indefinitely. If I try safe mode, it shows a screen that looks like stuff is loading, then the screen goes blank and the computer reboots. Any ideas what's going wrong?
<kolie2> my ubuntu still has black screen after install
<kolie2> arrg
<ricosecada> Anyone who knows how to change the language of webalizer? I have installed it using apt-get, and when I use it, it is using my native language, but I would prefer english.
<SeaPhor> calc, Very Nice! cool
<calc> kalamot: ah
<treth> lnar: But I have an nVidia card.
<Jack_Sparrow> zyed You need to put complete thoughts on one line, your posts are too hard to follow
<lnar> then install nvidia
<treth> lnar: I have, and I'm using it.
<calc> kalamot: i'm not sure where you disable automounting :-\
<treth> lnar: I have full hardware acceleration.
<kalamot> calc: at the begginig it was not there so i figured out i should put it there and it would make some difference but i think gnome-mount is doing something
<kolie2> I used alternate, to install, because regular ubuntu installer was black screen as well. After boot, I select ubuntu, and then i get black screen again, hitting shift ctrl f# still gives black screen. Any help?
<lnar> xserver-xgl try with those dont use xorg
<zyed> ok sair
<zyed> sir
<zyed> ok jack sir
<lnar> xserver-xorg-xgl i think
<amirman84> can anyone tell me the easiest way to change my fstab file to automatically mount an NTFS partition, or maybe an even easier way of automatically mounting the partition at startup?
<branstrom> Anybody know what the deal is with SSH? I can't log in with my publickey, even thought permissions and everything is fine.
<treth> lnar: Thanks for the help.  I'll give it a shot.
<kalamot> calc: so fstab or not it still is in nautilus places menu
<lnar> or xserver-xgl i dont remember, but with those u should be done
<Sa[]nT> Alright, how do I get my Mic to work? What steps should I take to make that happen?
<calc> kalamot: amirman84 ^ lol ;-)
<treth> branstrom:  What have you done to set up your keys?
<kixen> Hello
<lnar> treth see if u have backports installed too!
<amirman84> calc: i know, he reminded me to ask
<branstrom> treth: it worked fine before hardy I believe
<kalamot> calc: amirman84 ??
<patifa> branstrom: Your key might be blacklisted if you added the ssh blacklist in, due to the debian security hole.
<treth> lnar: Ok.  Gimme a sec.
<calc> kalamot: he is wants to do what you can't figure out how to disable ;-)
<branstrom> treth: my keys are not blacklisted
<lnar> no problem man!
<calc> s/is//
<branstrom> patifa: ^
<amirman84> kalamot: i'm trying to do almost the opposite of what you're trying to ddo\
<treth> branstrom: So you re-installed on the client, or you upgraded, or . . . ?  And how do you add your keys to the keyring?
<branstrom> upgraded
<astro76> zyed: hmm maybe that wasn't the extension I was thinking of
<branstrom> ssh-add
<kalamot> amirman84: ha!
<treth> branstrom: Password protected, and if so, same password as your login or different?
<ipkaf> hi
<kolie2> can anyone help? I used alternate to install, because regular ubuntu installer was black screen as well. After boot, I select ubuntu, and then i get black screen again, hitting shift ctrl f# still gives black screen.
<ipkaf> i got 2.4 kernel
<lnar> now who can help me! i can play different player with alsa... and if i open a secondary player the sound in the first one goes off and i have to reload alsa... any clues people???
<amirman84> couldn't i just add a "mount" command to my sessions list?
<zyed> may be let me try astro
<ipkaf> how to upgrade it to 2.6 ???
<ipkaf> i got 2.4 kernel how to upgrade it to 2.6 ???
<astro76> zyed: this was it... but it isn't supported in FF3 https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/446
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: dude, i was messing with the compiz settings and al of a sudden my screen went blank for like ten seconds. it scared me half to death. all I could think was "great, one more thing to fix" :)
<Sa[]nT> Alright, how do I get my Mic to work? What steps should I take to make that happen?
<nikin> i want to set up an FTP server, with the flolowing options. /var/ftp would be the root for every user, but anonymous. anonymous root folder should be /var/ftp/pub . /var/ftp/companypub should be the firectory where everyone from the company group can read or write. /var/ftp/<username> would be everyones home directory what only the user can reaad or write. /var/ftp/clients should be the directory where the user client can write and read. but not 
<jpw27_> ipkaf: master kernel thread
<lnar> so i cant play sounds with different programs running at the same time... how can i make alsa do this??
<branstrom> treth: I'm on an iMac - but ssh-add seems to be working fine, it lists the id_rsa but still the same error on connect
<branstrom> It makes me enter password
<Jack_Sparrow> lnar /join #Alsa
<rafal> hi
<kalamot> amirman84: not an expert but i think the answer is in fstab for you
<lnar> k jack thanks!
<zyed> astro did u try it
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rafal> has anyone already installed firefox 3 rc1 ?
<branstrom> Both the .ssh and contained files on client and on server are just fine, wrt permissions
<astro76> zyed: I tried the first one which is how I realized it's not the right one.... I don't have FF2 installed to try the second but I'm positive that's the right one
<Cromag> ricosecada: http://www.interworx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=300 is what i found..
<treth> branstrom:  Ok.  Just for kicks, could you run ssh-copy-id once more just to see?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, lol, but all good now?
<ipkaf> jpw27_: ????
<branstrom> treth: where?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, did you look at that last link i just sent you?
<ricosecada> Cromag, yes I found that too thanks, but I am pretty sure the default package wasn't build using danish :-)
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: yeah. Advice: dont mess with the "GLib Inner Loop Compatibility" option in compiz :)
<el_isma> Hello. Is there any ubuntu live DVD which has both gnome and kde?
<treth> branstrom: On your local machine.  Invoke it like ssh: ssh-copy-id user@host
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: no, i couldnt see, remember?
<Stwange> thanks whoever recommended gnu paint to me. I lost the scrollback while I was playing with it :)
<zyed> but this is for old ver
<jpw27_> ipkaf: google "master kernel thread".  if you don't want to do most of the work yourself, look at KCheck (google it as well).  I haven't used kcheck, but whenever I change kernel I do it following the master kernel thread
<zyed> astro its not working on new ff
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, i found this too, I've gotten the touchscreen and the audio to work.  @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668558  this one
<arcanis> does anyone know of a good text editor that allows one to launch the current document in a browser to preview, I'm learning javascript and it would be great.  Screem doesn't parse and highlight the javascript syntax properly :(
<RabidWeezle> Boohbah, you you get sound at all in zsnes?
<treth> acranis: use vim.  :P
<kolie> can anyone help? I used alternate to install, because regular ubuntu installer was black screen as well. After boot, I select ubuntu, and then i get black screen again, hitting shift ctrl f# still gives black screen.
<el_isma> arcanis: vi or emacs :)
<Cromag> ricosecada: thats correct. I believe it does something like configure --with-language="what's in locales"
<arcanis> why is it always those :(
<arcanis> I want a graphical text editor with syntax highlighting
<el_isma> arcanis: because they let you do almost anything
<ipkaf> ok thx
<arcanis> which is better?
<whitethunder922> Can anyone help me with fixing a dual boot system where Windows won't boot anymore but Ubuntu will?
<ricosecada> Cromag, I see, but since it is installed with apt-get it doesn't get build, so that part I don't understand.
<el_isma> arcanis: both vim and emacs have graphical versions, with syntaxis highlighting
<Boohbah> RabidWeezle: yes, i recall there was some library missing from the ubuntu distribution, there are some forum threads about it
<treth> acranis: vim can be a graphical text editor.
<Starnestommy> arcanis: gvim, kate, or emacs
<el_isma> arcanis: which one is better depends on you
<arcanis> "sudo apt-get install gvim" and I'm good, right?
<Jav13r> apt-get command not found. what can i do. any help ?
<Cromag> ricosecada: i was only trying to paint a pic :)
<kolie> :( Why is my ubuntu broken
<el_isma> Is there any ubuntu live DVD which has both gnome and kde?
<jpw27_> ipkaf, i sent you two links, they should have everything you need
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: damn, dude. that looks like it just might work. let me try it.
<treth> Thanks everybody!
<Boohbah> kolie: because you haven't fixed it yet
<astro76> arcanis: if go into the prefs in gedit you can enable the External Tools plugin
<ipkaf> ok thx a lot jpw27_ $
<jpw27_> sure ipkaf, hope it helps
<RabidWeezle> Boohbah, there are also alot of graphical glitches compared to snes9x :/
<astro76> arcanis: this will allow you to set a command to do whatever you want
<calc> el_isma: doubt it
<Boohbah> RabidWeezle: in what game?
<arcanis> oh ok
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, hope so :-))
<Boohbah> RabidWeezle: what graphics mode? there are several to choose from
<branstrom> treth: oh, didn't know about that one - handy... But it isn't available on my iMac. Tried it on the Ubuntu machine to the same machine though, and the key is identical to what was already there
<calc> el_isma: that would be a hybrid of both ubuntu and kubuntu
<guada> hello guys
<WillCotton01> Ok guys i have a quick question
<ricosecada> Cromag, thanks :-)
<arcanis> astro76 in that external tools thing how do I make my command target the current document
<kolie> Boohbah : how to fix it?
<TeslaTony> Whenever I play flash it kills my ability to play MP3's. Anyone know how to fix this?
<WillCotton01> i've somehow made one of my harddrives not visible in windows how to i reverse it?
<arcanis> whoops
<arcanis> nevermind
<WillCotton01> do i*
<Jav13r>  
<XmatriX> TelsaTony: yes and no
<calc> WillCotton01: what did you do to it?
<Swish> I'm thinking of installing 8.04LTS (amd64 server version) on a 2GB memory stick and booting off that.  the reason is so that I can keep the root partition on the 2GB stick and then LVM2/raid two hard drives on the computer to use for other storage
<Boohbah> kolie: i don't know how to fix it because you haven't told me what the problem is
<WillCotton01> um
<Swish> am I going to run into any problems?
<Prefix> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kolie> I used alternate to install, because regular ubuntu installer was black screen as well. After boot, I select ubuntu, and then i get black screen again, hitting shift ctrl f# still gives black screen.
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: ill be back (terminator style :) )
<kolie> Boohbah : that is the proble
<kolie> m
<XmatriX> TelsaTony: it will give u the ability the play 2 audio at the same time, but it will give you some flash troubles
<RabidWeezle> Boohbah, killer instinct and 1440x900
<WillCotton01> when i was installing ubuntu i accidently marked it as the partition to use as swapfile, then i selected do not use
<CarlCox> Jav13r
<astro76> arcanis: click the Help button in External Tools Manager, then go to section 10.4.4 Variables
<kalamot> Hello there! Is there anyone here who could help me or tell me where to find help regarding the nautilus places menu ?  I have a NTFS partition with windows that i am unable to get rid off from this menu
<calc> WillCotton01: before or after you activated it?
<XmatriX> TelsaTony: if you would like ill send u the link and you can go through wether u would like to go ahead
<koresko> Hello - anyone know how to keep hotplugged drives from getting automounted in Hardy?
<andor> what file shuld i use, .rpm or tar.gz to (k)ubuntu ?
<WillCotton01> activated what?
<Starnestommy> andor: probably the .tar.gz
#ubuntu 2008-05-18
<Boohbah> RabidWeezle: did you try some other graphics modes?
<andor> Starnestommy: ty man :)
<calc> WillCotton01: the swap partition, if it was activated it probably overwrote the partition data
<Jack_Sparrow> andor avoid rpm's
<TeslaTony> XmatriX: It's not that I can't play music while I am using flash. It's that once I turn off flash, music still won't work
<CarlCox> Jav13r
<andor> hm
<WillCotton01> i can see the harddrive in ubuntu with all the data still on it
<WillCotton01> unchanged
<calc> WillCotton01: oh
<Starnestommy> andor: if you can find a .deb, that usually works best
<TeslaTony> XmatriX:  Go ahead and send the link
<WillCotton01> run the files off it etc...
<XmatriX> TelsaTony: do u have hardy?
<calc> WillCotton01: does fdisk -l show the right partition type for the partition?
<Boohbah> kolie: did you try ctrl alt f1?
<andor> is the flash thingy, is only tar.gz or .rpm
<calc> WillCotton01: you have to run that command as root so eg: sudo fdisk -l
<Boohbah> kolie: did you see a bootloader screen when your machine boots?
<WillCotton01> ok
<WillCotton01> i'll try
<astro76> andor: flash is in Ubuntu's repos
<lappy198> andor, download the tar.gz and install.
<kolie> Boohbah : yes, still blank not ttys worked
<el_isma> what's the difference between the live CD and live DVD?
<milesd> Hi everybody. I've just upgraded to hardy and my IDE devices don't seem to be in dev anymore (/dev/hd{a,b,c,d})... Is this a new "feature" or is it a problem?
<lappy198> andor, or do like astro76 said
<astro76> !info flashplugin-nonfree | andor
<ubottu> andor: flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.124.0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<kolie> I see ubuntu, progress bar move, then nothingness
<andor> flashplugin-nonfree, dont work on my Opera client
<TeslaTony> XmatriX: Yeah. Hardy, Gnome, and Firefox
<kolie> milesd, are they sdX?
<astro76> andor: oh you're on your own then ;) use tar.gz over rpm IMO
<Jack_Sparrow> el_isma dvd has main repo and live as well as alt install
<ferbyboy> is anyone have problems with virtualbox share folder??i have host ubuntu 8.04 and guest windows xp sp2=with latest updates...i run cmd in windows "net use x: \\vboxsvr\david"  and i get system error occurred 53 network not found..anyone knows whats going on?
<andor> astro76: ty for the tip :)
<calc> andor: you might be able to symlink it to the right location, but i don't use opera so have no idea what that location would be
<milesd> kolie, how can I tell that?
<el_isma> Jack_Sparrow: So if I only use it as a live cd, I won't notice any difference?
<Jack_Sparrow> el_isma not really
<WillCotton01> how do i know which sda it is
<milesd> kolie, ...huh, cdrecord --scanbus reports them at 3,0,0 and 3,1,0
<XmatriX> TelsaTony: please talk in the pm window
<andor> calc: ye i will take a better look, and see
<milesd> kolie, how do I know if/where they're mapped into dev?
<el_isma> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks. I couldn't find any info on the website
<calc> WillCotton01: sda is your first drive
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: no it doesn't work. The config application (Touchkit) doesn't run because "the x module isn't loaded"
<calc> WillCotton01: the partitions in in under linux are named eg: 1 2 3 4 5 6
<kolie> milesd im not the person to ask :)
<kolie> Boohbah : that key combo didnt do anything.
<calc> andor: that is assuming it can use mozilla/firefox plugins
<WillCotton01> yeah
<kolie> Boohbah : I also go this trying to install so I used alternate which was fine.
<milesd> anybody know how I find out how SCSI device 3,0,0 is mapped into /dev?
<WillCotton01> im pretty sure its sda4
<calc> WillCotton01: what does it say the partition type is of that one?
<WillCotton01> hpfs/ntfs?
<ferbyboy> is anyone have problems with virtualbox share folder??i have host ubuntu 8.04 and guest windows xp sp2=with latest updates...i run cmd in windows "net use x: \\vboxsvr\david"  and i get system error occurred 53 network not found..anyone knows whats going on?
<douye> How can I turn seamless mode off at virtualbox ?
<calc> WillCotton01: well then it is probably marked right unless it is fat32 instead
<douye> ferbyboy: you got access to the inet with the windows in the box ? when your ubuntu has
<XmatriX> douye: right ctrl + L
<calc> WillCotton01:  not sure why you can't see it under windows
<WillCotton01> well it seems to be marked right
<douye> xmatrix: doesnt work :/
<kolie> argh why is I get a black screen
<WillCotton01> well on linux its a perfectly normal ntfs drive
<WillCotton01> what does the id mean?
<XmatriX> douye: hmm maybe try clickking on the windows start menu then try
<alexbOrsova> has anyone here ever had to setup a touch screen?
<MXGamer101> hey guys
<ferbyboy> douye: yes igot internet service in windows and in ubuntu
<calc> WillCotton01: that is the partition type number, it is translated to the right into what type it is
<WillCotton01> oh right
<dimas869> i dont see the usb port option to enable it on virtualbox....what should i do?
<calc> WillCotton01: eg 82 is Linux swap, 83 Linux, 7 NTFS
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, hrm,,,
<douye> ferbyboy: hmm, what networking mode are you using in the box ?
<MXGamer101> Anyone available for a support question?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: here's something funny
<WillCotton01> hmmmm
<ferbyboy> douye:  i also dont have no antivirus in ubuntu or firewall..im guessing maybe an upgrade in windows patched up the share function
<WillCotton01> unless its sda2
 * calc gets back to work on OOo
<ferbyboy> douye: ummm let me see hold on
<WillCotton01> w95 ext'd, could that be the problem?
<laeg> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall | ferbyboy
<ubottu> ferbyboy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<calc> WillCotton01: you can probably tell by mounting it under linux then running 'mount' on command line and see what it says is mounted as what file system type
<ferbyboy> douye: as far as i know im using the default setings
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: when I touch the screen it's like clicking the mouse button. so i think the mouse driver is
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus | ferbyboy
<ubottu> ferbyboy: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<douye> ferbyboy: the NAT option ? atleast im using that and it works for me :P
<calc> WillCotton01: that should be fat32 iirc
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: interfereing with the touch screen driver. however, i dont have a mouse (its a laptop) i have a touchpad
<dimas869> jack_sparrow i dont see the option on virtualbox to enable it
<calc> WillCotton01: so if it is really fat32 and marked as such it should be ok
<MXGamer101> would anyone happen to know why my computer does not want to boot a ubuntu live CD anymore
<calc> WillCotton01: its ntfs but marked as w95 that might not work under windows
<douye> ferbyboy: but the error you get in the windows is mostlikely coz your windows cant access the network needed for the ubuntu-windows link
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: which uses a different device under /dev/. So what the fuck?
<ferbyboy> douye: not too sure
<hexoroid> how can i install development tools i am trying to compile someting and i am getting errors
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, can you disable the touchpad ?
<WillCotton01> how would it get marked as w95?
<WillCotton01> and is it possible to fix
<ferbyboy> douye: oka ima find out what im using hold on
<calc> WillCotton01: if you changed it when trying to fix it back(?)
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: yes with a little button right above it. What do you suggest?
<calc> WillCotton01: check what it is mounted as before trying to chnage it
<laeg> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<astro76> hexoroid: to start with, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kolie> Why is my screen black after install with alternate?
<WillCotton01> how do i check what its mounted as
<ferbyboy> douye: yeah im using nat
<WillCotton01> nvm
<calc> WillCotton01: if its mounted as vfat then it is fat
<SeaPhor> !ohmy | alexbOrsova
<calc> WillCotton01: 'mount'
<ubottu> alexbOrsova: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<laeg> synaptic is giving me the option of envyng core, gtk and qt - which do i want?
<hexoroid> astro76 thats it ?
<WillCotton01> its mounted as ntfs
<douye> ferbyboy: hmm and guest software is installed ofc ?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: my bad
<dimas869> laeg i dont see the usb port on my virtualbox
<ferbyboy> douye: yes it is
<Jack_Sparrow> laeg Pleae /msg ubotu envy so as not to spam the channel for your own requests
<WillCotton01> as far as i can tell i havn't actually done anything to the hd with linux :s
<calc> WillCotton01: is the partition mounted as ntfs listed as 'w95 ext' in fdisk, verify the number
<MXGamer101> anyonw know why my computer will not boot a CD and more only DVDs
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, try to use it with the touchpad disabled?
<douye> ferbyboy: and you added the folder to shared folders ?
<ferbyboy> douye: yes i have
<WillCotton01> hmmmm
<ferbyboy> douye: and i know im inputitng the same good command
<astro76> hexoroid: that's the basic essentials, make, c compiler, etc... after that try again, any further errors are usually solved by installing the correct *-dev packages
<kolie> Where are all the ubuntu experts :(
<hexoroid> asdasd whats build-essential ?
<WillCotton01> actually
<hexoroid> ohhh
<Gin> omg, ff3 rc1 is available :-)
<ferbyboy> douye: im using net use x: \\vbox\david
<WillCotton01> its linux swap/ solaris
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: no difference
<plik> hexoroid: ESSENTIOAL BUILD TOOLS
<ferbyboy> douye: just like my share folder says
<Jack_Sparrow> kolie Please just ask your question and wait for an answer
<calc> WillCotton01: ah so its ntfs but marked as linux swap?
<kolie> Jack_Sparrow i have like 7 times
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, was worth a try :_(
<kolie> I used alternate to install, because regular ubuntu installer was black screen as well. After boot, I select ubuntu, and then i get black screen again, hitting shift ctrl f# still gives black screen.
<WillCotton01> yep
<WillCotton01> seems to be the problem
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: yes it was
<calc> WillCotton01: CAREFULLY change it and save then reboot and it should work
<Jack_Sparrow> kolie Then please.. avoid the commentary
<douye> ferbyboy: it should work then :/ maybe try pinging your ubuntu
<calc> WillCotton01: be very careful not to delete the partition, etc
<WillCotton01> how do i change it
<ferbyboy> douye: how do i do that?
<kolie> Jack_Sparrow you responded :)
<dimas869> douye i dont see the usb port option in my virtualbox
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: I should have backed up the proper files before reinstalling ubuntu, eh?
<laeg> synaptic is giving me the option of envyng core, gtk and qt - which do i want?
<calc> WillCotton01: run fdisk /dev/sda
<calc> WillCotton01: then hit t
<douye> kolie: might be coz of not supported video card.. not sure tho at least friend of me had it all the time aswell with a card which is hardly supported anywhere
<ferbyboy> i upgraded from 1.5.6 and i choosed save not backup idk if that works
<calc> WillCotton01: type the partition number you need to change
<calc> WillCotton01: then hit '7' for NTFS
<Jack_Sparrow> kolie I responded to <kolie> Where are all the ubuntu experts :( ..........and I am asking that you try to avoid that.
<kolie> Im using an ati card.
<WillCotton01> right
<calc> WillCotton01: then hit w
<douye> dimas869: dunno about usb.. havent figured that out yet, can do tho
<ferbyboy> douye: i upgraded from 1.5.6 and it gave me the option save and backup i choosed save
<douye> ferbyboy: uhm open a terminal in ubuntu
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, yeah, did this work with 7.10?
<ferbyboy> douye: okay i got htat
<douye> ferbyboy: type ifconfig and press enter
<calc> WillCotton01: then when you reboot windows will probably see it
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: yes.
<Segadude> Do you people know about wubi?
<MXGamer101> does anyone know what i should change in my BIOS so that my computer will boot off of CDs and not only DVDs
<summelsa1> i still have problems getting wlan to work!
<Jack_Sparrow> Segadude Enough that I wont use it
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: I can remember messing with it for a while before it would, bu I eventually did it.
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, did you fresh install or upgrade?
<ferbyboy> douye: ok i did
<kolie> How often can I repeat my last message, when it scrolls off my screen?
<calc> MXGamer101: if it boots off one it should off the other
<astro76> MXGamer101: never heard of that problem
<douye> ferbyboy: then you should a adapter named vnet 0
<calc> MXGamer101: if the disk is properly created anyway
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: I actually backed up my previous xorg.conf file from 7.10 and I've checked it
<MXGamer101> calc: checked
<summelsa1> can somebody PLEASE help me?
<summelsa1> >_>
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: fresh install
<douye> ferbyboy with a few IP's in its comment
<MXGamer101> i checked both CDs on another computer they boot fine
<ferbyboy> douye: i got nothing like that
<Segadude> I use it. What wrong with it?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: and the two xorg.conf files are exactly the same
<MXGamer101> for some reason i can boot off a DVD but not a CD
<calc> MXGamer101: i have never heard of a system that can boot dvd but not cd
<douye> ferbyboy: hmm can you c/p the output ?
<ferbyboy> douye: i got wlan0 lo wmaster0 eth1
<ferbyboy> douye: whats c/p the output mean?
<astro76> MXGamer101: if that's true then that's some strange quirk ;) but no setting for such a thing
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor Please read the wubi site faq and understand the differences between wubi install and a traditional install on a sep partition
<douye> ferbyboy: copy-paste the given info of the terminal
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, it wont be there i dont believe, do you have /home on sep partition?
<ferbyboy> douye: oh whats that site  bin thing again? so i could do that?
<MXGamer101> calc: neither have i, this computer has not done that before.
<summelsa1> aparently not :(
<douye> ferbyboy: !paste
<douye> ferbyboy: darn :P sec
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: no. i have one partition with all the linux files on it
<MXGamer101> i guess ill just suck it up and buy a blank DVD lol
<kolie> I used alternate to install, because regular ubuntu installer was black screen as well. After boot, I select ubuntu, and then i get black screen again, hitting alt ctrl f# still gives black screen.
<astro76> MXGamer101: can it *read* the cd at all later? or just not boot off of it
<calc> MXGamer101: maybe try updating the firmware on the drive, dunno that would help though
<Segadude> Well what i came to ask was and I upgrade for 7.0.4 to 7.10 when using wubi?
<Segadude> from sorry
<douye> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ferbyboy> douye: okay i forget where i can paste that its a site..i think pastebin or something
<astro76> MXGamer101: because the drive very well might use different lasers for the different formats
<ferbyboy> !pastebin
<calc> WillCotton01: did it work for you?
<astro76> MXGamer101: and one could fail
<WillCotton01> um
<Gin> ff3 rc1 flies :-)
<WillCotton01> just gotta reboot and see if windows sees it
<douye> ferbyboy: paste.ubuntu.com :P
<calc> WillCotton01: ah ok
<astro76> MXGamer101: but I'm just guessing now ;)
<ferbyboy> fok thank u ubottu
<calc> WillCotton01: good luck :-)
<WillCotton01> brb
<hieu> hey guys, i just setup ubuntu 7.10, but my wireless thing doesn't work, it would show "Attempting to join ..." with the 2 balls and blue thing going around but never connect, does anyone know how to fix?
<ferbyboy> got it douye ill send u the thing in a minute
<muhkuh_> hi does nyone know how to start the jack driver in console?
<MXGamer101> astro you might be right because i jsut inserted the ubutu CD now and its detecting it as a blank disk
<astro76> MXGamer101: ok that makes more sense
<andor> anyone know what the name of the pluginfile to flashplayer is?
<macd> andor: libflashplayer.so
<ferbyboy> douye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12827/
<andor> macd: ty :)
<MXGamer101> okay so i will take up my concernns with my computer manufacturer lol thanks for your help =)
<kolie> I used alternate to install, because regular ubuntu installer was black screen as well. After boot, I select ubuntu, and then i get black screen again, hitting alt ctrl f# still gives black screen.
<Segadude> Well what i came to ask was and I upgrade from 7.0.4 to 7.10 when using wubi?
<calc> MXGamer101: you may want to try it in a third pc if its not a pressed disk, to make sure your burner isn't writing weird disks
<calc> MXGamer101: i've seen burners write disks they could read but nothing else could read them
<MXGamer101> calc: checked already on more than 1 PCs it loaded fine on the other ones
<calc> MXGamer101: ah ok
<Steve-cal> Can someone please tell me the name of Gnomes default archiver, e.g. handles .tar .gz etc?
<douye> ferbyboy: hmm weird that there is no vnet 0 adapter seen, as thats the one for the ubuntu-virtualbox connection if im right
<ferbyboy> douye: u got the link?
<calc> MXGamer101: then probably a problem with the machine that can't read it
<hieu> hey guys, i just setup ubuntu 7.10, but my wireless thing doesn't work, it would show "Attempting to join ..." with the 2 balls and blue thing going around but never connect, does anyone know how to fix?
<MXGamer101> indeed, thanks a lot =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Segadude that question needs some work, I cant make sense of it
<macd> andor, should live in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<douye> ferbyboy: yeah i got the link
<ibleed> MXGamer101, it could be your burner doesn't like the cd media you have.  they are picky, some work, others dont
<calc> MXGamer101: you may want to see if it will read other burned disks as well besides the ubuntu one
<macd> Steve-cal, Ark.
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: aren't you testing one of these?
<Segadude> sorry hold on
<andor> macd: i will check
<calc> MXGamer101: if its just picky updating the firmware on the drive might help
<MXGamer101> checking now
<astro76> MXGamer101: also cdr might work where cdrw doesn't
<ferbyboy> thast weird..well i had 1.5.6 and i sudo apt-get removed virtualbox and sudo dkpg -r virutalbox and sudo dkpg --purge virtualbox... and the vdi was from 1.5.6 and 1.6 upgraded it by saving it not backing it up
<Segadude> Here it is fixed: Well what I came to ask was can I upgrade from 7.0.4 to 7.10 when using wubi?
<spiekey> hi
<ferbyboy> douye: read above
<Steve-cal> macd: Hmmm... I tried that a while ago and had it crash on me. Do you by chance have any other recommendations?
<summelsa1> can somebody please help me now?
<ben34> how can i play long name.mp3
<macd> Steve-cal, if it crashed did you report a bug, ?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: are you at work right now?
<ben34> so it has a space
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor You should verify by reading the faq on wubi.. but yes, I do believe you can.
<spiekey> i just discovered that smbldap-populate is broken in 8.04 -> it works with the new smbldap-tools script. Is this a bug which needs to be reported?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, yes for WWAN issues, and its the next gen of that type, did you follow that link all the way through and the links to the drivers they rec?
<douye> ferbyboy: hmm weird, but thats mostlikely the error
<astro76> ben34: in the terminal, "long name.mp3" or long\ name.mp3
<WillCotton01> dam it didn't work
<calc> WillCotton01: oh :(
<albert> hello?
<Steve-cal> macd: Nope, didn't do any "backtrace" or anything, I just was hoping to find something a bit more stable. I suppose I could do a bug report.
<MXGamer101> okay so i just tried some other disks, its not reading any CDs DVDs only
<ferbyboy> douye: damn idk i was so close to using itunes for my ipod which works great....goddamn windows i hate using it... and banshee or gtkpod dont work to upload songs in hardy heron
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: yes, it's actually the same driver I used last time and it worked. It's the only driver for touch screens that Im aware of.
<MXGamer101> i tried a previous distro of Kubuntu that worked
<albert> can someone help me fix my sound on my ubuntu hardy?
<MXGamer101> and a normal computer game on CD
<calc> WillCotton01: if you can still read the data you could back it up reformat under windows and copy it back
<MXGamer101> it wont read either one
<WillCotton01> yeah
<douye> ferbyboy: dont really know a way to fix it tho, might wanna try removing virtualbox without removing the virtual windows
<macd> Steve-cal, I dont have any problems with it, its very possible your missing some backend stuff
<astro76> MXGamer101: definitely a drive failure then
<calc> WillCotton01: it might have written something to the partition that causes windows not to read it anymore
<flip2405> Hi guys i need some help cloning my displays so my laptop screen will show on my tv its the only dvd player i have atm can some one please help me
<WillCotton01> is there any chance formatting it is gonna kill my linux install?
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not sure I'm following what you are referring to?
<ferbyboy> douye: idk i gotta see whats up man too lazy to do that
<macd> Steve-cal, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ark  make sure you have the recommended ones as well.
<albert> Hi, can someone help me fix my sound on my Ubuntu Hardy system?  The sound sounds really scratchy.
<calc> WillCotton01: i've seen the opposite before, where windows though a linux partition was fat32
<douye> ferbyboy: hehe :P
<hieu> hey guys, i just setup ubuntu 7.10, but my wireless thing doesn't work, it would show "Attempting to join ..." with the 2 balls and blue thing going around but never connect, does anyone know how to fix?
<calc> WillCotton01: not if you format the right partition
<calc> WillCotton01: be careful to select the right one though or you could kill it
<Jack_Sparrow> Segadude  You should verify by reading the faq on wubi.. but yes, I do believe you can.
<flip2405> hieu i had same problem i just restarted till it worked
<MXGamer101> yeah figured.. okay im gonna contact the manufacturer and see if my warranty will handle this
<flip2405> Hi guys i need some help cloning my displays so my laptop screen will show on my tv its the only dvd player i have atm can some one please help me
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor sorry.. tab complete
<WillCotton01> i mean assuming i pick the right one
<calc> WillCotton01: assuming you pick the right one it will be fine
<albert> Also, my wireless is not working correctly -- only the ethernet cable works when I am trying to connect to the internet.
<Steve-cal> macd: OK, I'll check that out. Thanks!
 * summelsa1 feels ignored and lost :(
 * hieu feels the same
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, :-))
<alexbOrsova> hieu: how did you do that?
<flip2405> Hi guys i need some help cloning my displays so my laptop screen will show on my tv its the only dvd player i have atm can some one please help me
<hieu> do what
<flip2405>  its /me alexb0rsova
 * flip2405 hi
<alexbOrsova> hieu: the status message
<ferbyboy> i think i might have to manually mount the folder in a terminal or something for it to work does anyone know a way to manually mount a share folder for virtualbox
<MCCloak> hi
<flip2405> alexb0rsova its /me message
<summelsa1> i think im going to remove linux from my pc
<andor> no i have fixed the plugin location in Opera to  /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so. but the flashplayer still dont work.
<hieu> type /me feels the same
<summelsa1> it doesnt even work :(
<Segadude> hieu: The happens to me all the time. Try clicking on the wireless network you want to connect to again.
<douye> summelsal: whats wrong? (dont know that much yet but can try :P)
 * alexbOrsova test
<alexbOrsova> wow
<flip2405> Hi guys i need some help cloning my displays so my laptop screen will show on my tv its the only dvd player i have atm can some one please help me
<hieu> i've tried many times
 * andor lololo
<MCCloak> summelsa1: what is not working?
<douye> ferbyboy: thought it shows the command when you hover on the shared folders thingy ?
<hieu> but it wouldn't work
<summelsa1> MCCloak: my wlan and my sound
<ferbyboy> nah
<macd> andor,   "sudo ln /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins/ " then start opera.
<Segadude> hieu: You on a laptop?
<MCCloak> summelsa1: whats the problem with the sound?
<ferbyboy> well i wanna do it from ubuntu stand point
<ferbyboy> since its not working
<hieu> yea
<summelsa1> MCCloak: i dont have any sound output
<hieu> on inspiron 1520 using wlan 1390 mini-card
<ferbyboy> ive been getting some funy stuff..likei know the usb was working but they were grayed out and i had to put some code in fstab for it to work
<Segadude> did you try what i said
<MCCloak> summelsa1: any error messages?
<summelsa1> no
<flip2405> Hi guys i need some help cloning my displays so my laptop screen will show on my tv its the only dvd player i have atm can some one please help me
<ferbyboy> maybe i have to configure a file to do the same douye
<douye> summelsal: with your sound, did you select all the channels. and enable all ?
<hieu> just reconnecting?
<summelsa1> i did
<flip2405> Hi guys i need some help cloning my displays so my laptop screen will show on my tv its the only dvd player i have atm can some one please help me
<hieu> how many times would i have to try to get it to work? b/c i've tried like 50 times
<ipx> Hi! My keyboard just died on my laptop while in ubuntu, but it works in the GRUB-menu and in windows xp. It just suddently happened after a clean reboot. Any ideas? :(
<Segadude> Hieu: Did you just install ubuntu?
<hieu> yes, this morning
<orniit> hi...
<flip2405> hieu Come to channel i invited you to
<MCCloak> summelsa1: what happens if you run alsamixer in terminal?
<hieu> and i did the fwcutter thing
<flip2405> Hi guys i need some help cloning my displays so my laptop screen will show on my tv its the only dvd player i have atm can some one please help me
<douye> ferbyboy: hmm, i dunno how to do it manually, but your error seems that there is no link between windows and ubuntu :/, could you access internet through the windows box ?
<Segadude> ok i think a can help you
<hieu> flip can you pm me the channel name?
<flip2405> #flip
<summelsa1> MCCloak: it runs
<flip2405> is channel name
<WillCotton01> ok time to try backup
<andor> macd: that dident work
<flip2405> Hi guys i need some help cloning my displays so my laptop screen will show on my tv its the only dvd player i have atm can some one please help me
<douye> summelsal: so all channels are unmuted and full volume ?
<ferbyboy> douye: yeah i can access the internet just fine on my windows box... das why im wondering theres a link between them already
<ferbyboy> douye: im thinking its a windows problem or a patch they created to keep vbox users out i dont know
<macd> andor, then you have something else wrong with opera.
<summelsa1> douye: yes
<andor> macd: i try reinstall opera
<ferbyboy> i might have to reinstall windows
<flip2405> HELPPP
<ferbyboy> maybe that will work idk
<flip2405> Hi guys i need some help cloning my displays so my laptop screen will show on my tv its the only dvd player i have atm can some one please help me
<douye> ferbyboy, dunno im running a early version of windows vista myself.. and it works perfectly (altho a bit buggy with seamless mode.. seems to drain cpu usage)
<macd> andor, first in the addres bar type  about:plugins
<MCCloak> summelsa1: try this http://linux.iuplog.com/default.asp?item=94639
<macd> andor, err opera:plugins
<ferbyboy> douye: and your using virtubalbox 1.6 and ubuntu 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> flip2405 repeating and crying for help will not get you an answer any faster..
<Elad3> hello all, what is the different between Ubuntu to Debian ? and what is better ?
<douye> summelsal: and the card it recognized completely? (searched on the net if anyone else is having the problem ?)
<summelsa1> wlan is more important though :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | Elad3
<ubottu> Elad3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<summelsa1> douye: alsamixer displays something
<douye> ferbyboy: hmm nop 1.5.6 it seems :P
<MCCloak> summelsa1: step by step :)
<flip2405> Jack_sparrow obviously neather will just sitting here or i would have the awnser already
<macd> andor, also refer to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#head-801db7120330e998f5a482a4c5b7629458c6f32f
<ferbyboy> douye:  yeah it was working in 1.5.6 idont know what happened
<douye> ferbyboy: could be some bug with the new version, might wanna try going back to 1.5.6
<ferbyboy> yeah
<andor> macd: i see the flashtingy when i write opera:plugins
<ferbyboy> ima just tryin install windows again and see if it works ill keep u posted
<ferbyboy> brb
<MCCloak> summelsa1: type ls -l /usr/bin/alsamixer
<douye> summelsal: yeah but with lspci do you see your card ?
<flip2405> Jack_sparrow obviously neather will just sitting here or i would have the awnser already
<macd> andor, then flash IS installed, what site are you having issues on/
<MCCloak> summelsa1: sry, i mean ls -l /dev/dsp
<andor> macd: all, on opera, on konqueror flash work
<Lalo2> Hi, is there a similiar program to ms onenote for ubuntu??
<macd> andor, and you've restarted opera right?
<douye> summelsal: whats the problem with your wlan btw? in what way aint it working ?
<andor> macd: i will do it now
<steve699> can anyone tell me how to login SSH server from the terminsl without using putty
<macd> steve699, on windows?
<muhkuh_> how can i restart the audio driver
<elephant> does anyone knows name of the song in which that guy sings:i'm so so so sorry,i'm so so so sorry bla bla bla...?
<steve699> macd :no ubuntu
<nanopino> Hi, i'm having a problem related to xine-ui, i've searched the forums and haven't found a solution, can anyone help me?
<Segadude> Can I upgrade from 7.0.4 to 7.10 when using wubi?
<douye> elephant: pls stay ontopic
<macd> steve699, just type 'ssh user@host'
<patifa> steve699: Why would you be using PuTTY from Ubuntu?
<macd> patifa, the converts are always confused.
<steve699> i use putty in windows but i dont know how to login in ubuntu
<summelsa1> MCCloak: didnt help
<MCCloak> elephant: http://www.google.cz/search?q="i'm+so+so+so+sorry"+lyrics
<macd> steve699, just type 'ssh user@host'
<elephant> ok,sorry,just liked that song
<MCCloak> summelsa1: it should print out something
<lnar> did it!
<elephant> MCCloak already tried
<MCCloak> summelsa1: like http://www.google.cz/search?q="i'm+so+so+so+sorry"+lyrics
<MCCloak> summelsa1: oops
<nanopino> here is the link to my xine-ui problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780994
<steve699> macd: but how wold i inter the port
<steve699> 2222
<patifa> ...apparently someone's ported PuTTY to linux and it's a community-supported application... wow O_o
<MCCloak> summelsa1: it should print this crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 3 2008-05-18 00:56 /dev/dsp
<psykroll> hey, I'm trying to install this theme, but it's not working right. Can someone else try it out or help me out. It's a .gz file
<Lalo2> does anyone knows of an ubunutu program similar to ms one note??
<douye> Is there a way to resize a virtual disk in the virtualbox ?
<macd> steve699, ssh -p # user@host  , in the future you can also use  manpages, i.e. 'man ssh'
<Segadude> how do i run a live cd on my intel mac mini
<patifa> douye: I'm pretty certain that you can't
<andor> what comand do i delete a folder, whit console ?
<summelsa1> MCCloak: didnt help
<elephant> oh,yes found it MCCloak  :) a lot :)
<nanopino> andor: rmdir
<elephant> thanx*
<andor> ty
<patifa> douye: But I'd love to be prooved wrong
<lnar> douye install the OS in an dynamic iso
<psykroll> http://mariuxv.deviantart.com/art/Hardy-Theme-75628261
<douye> lnar: i did, but made the max size 10gig, which is not enough for vista -.-"
<nanopino> andor: it must be empty already though
<MCCloak> elephant: :)
<Segadude> bye guys
<summelsa1> 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<andor> nanopino: i see, but who i delete then ? quick
<summelsa1> (Intel)
<lnar> douye it should resize the iso then
<steve699> macd: thanks man worked like charm
<psykroll> can someone help me with this theme? http://mariuxv.deviantart.com/art/Hardy-Theme-75628261
<andor> nanopino: indead to delete the files by one and one
<nanopino> andor: u can use rm -fr FOLDERNAME but be careful
<andor> ty man
 * alexbOrsova whee
<douye> lnar: but with dynamic you give it a max size and it will start with like 0mb in size and then take more space when needed untill the max size is reached ?
<andor> rm -fr * :)
<MCCloak> elephant: which one was it?
<kalamot> Hello there! Is there anyone here who could help me or tell me where to find help regarding the nautilus places menu ?  I have a NTFS partition with windows that i am unable to get rid off from this menu
<nanopino> andor: haha, bad stuff will happen if u enter that
<patifa> douye: I figured out a way to do it once, which involved imagineing the virtual hard hard from within the virtual machine, transferring that virtual image to my host computer, creating a new virtual machine and re-imaging that hard drive back from inside the virtual machine, then resizing the partition in the virtual machine.
<mynameisq> Hi , any option to fix Gnome-art .i have problem with it. it won't open itself.?
<andor> nanopino:  haha i know :)
<summelsa1> MCCloak: any other suggestions?
<patifa> kalamot: It's going to remain there as long as you've got the NTFS drive mounted in Ubuntu.
<elephant> MCCloak: it's not the right one :) it's rock and i'm talking about a pop one :)
<Lalo2> is there a program for ubuntu that does the same that MS One Note??????
<LucasArgentinaPA> douye i think it does, it should take more space by it self
<macd> Jack_Sparrow, your so mean ;)
<MCCloak> summelsa1: try to run totem as root, and check the sound
<summelsa1> i did :(
<Jack_Sparrow> macd Never post that in this or any channel.
<douye> lucasargentinaPA: its sticking with 122 mb free space now tho :P
<kalamot> patifa: it is not mounted
<kotik> monde
<kotik> hi palita
<LucasArgentina> douye google the problem... howto resize iso
<macd> Jack_Sparrow, I dont think he knows any better, he had to ask howto delete a directory that wasnt empty fitrst.
<kotik> h a u
<elephant> btw,did someone already tried flash 10 beta? does it crash firefox as flash 9 does?
<MCCloak> summelsa1: no other ideas :(
<nanopino> Lalo2: heres a blog about one note alternatives http://www.wickedblog.com/2007/04/12/onenote-replacement-a-few-options/
<Jack_Sparrow> macd I will speak withhim in private
<summelsa1> hmm and wlan?
<laeg> if i install azureus 2.5 from the ubuntu synaptic will it then update to 3.x version?
<MCCloak> summelsa1: no experience with wlan, sorry
<summelsa1> ok im switching back to leopard then >_>
<MCCloak> summelsa1: maybe some of other people help
<Lalo2> nanopino: thanks!
<MCCloak> summelsa1: i am pretty beginner with linux
<patifa> kalamot: Have you tried just removing it from the list or is it reappearing every boot?
<summelsa1> MCCloak: im not :D
<nanopino> Lalo2: np
<summelsa1> i tried a lot of things but you dont really get any help here :( (except from you thanks :) )
<elephant> has anybody already tried flash 10 beta?
<Falling-Inferno> Could someone tell me what to do to make sure I have a nice smooth installation?
<hieu> ubuntu doens't let me connect wirelessly to internet someone help!
<LucasArgentina> i have firefox-2 isntalled in hardy, want to play videos on the firefox windows, dont want totem to play it... what plugin do i have to install??? mplayer doesnt work i think they are all firefox 3 plugins
<kalamot> patifa: how to remove it ? When i right click on this NTFS partition in nautilus i have only the option open, open in new window and mount ( or unmount if mounted )
<MCCloak> summelsa1: yes, i have realized too
<patifa> kalamot: "- Remove" isn't an option or is it greyed out?
<MCCloak> summelsa1: but most problems i can solve myself (and google of course) :)
<summelsa1> i normally also can solve them :(
<micahcowan> What is the built-in gpg-agent that the Hardy appears to be using?
<ehird> .̴̵̸̷̶̢̡̧̨̛̗̖̘̙̜̝̣̠̟̞̤̥̦̩̯̮̭̬̫̪̰̱̲̳̻̺̹̼͇͈͉͍͓̀́̂̃̄̅̋̊̉̈̇̆̌̍̎̏̐̑̔̓̒̽̾̿̀̀́͆̈́̓͂͊͋͌͒͑̕̚ͅ͏͎͗᷄᷅᷆᷇᷈᷉⃐⃑⃗⃖⃜͘͟͜͢͞͝͠͡⃝⃡⃛.̴̵̸̷̶̢̡̧̨̛̗̖̘̙̜̝̣̠̟̞̤̥̦̩̯̮̭̬̫̪̰̱̲̳̻̺̹̼͇͈͉͍͓̀́̂̃̄̅̋̊̉̈̇̆̌̍̎̏̐̑̔̓̒̽̾̿̀̀́͆̈́̓͂͊͋͌͒͑̕̚ͅ͏͎͗᷄᷅᷆᷇᷈᷉⃐⃑⃗⃖⃜͘͟͜͢͞͝͠͡⃝⃡⃛.̀
<ehird> ̴̵̸̷̶̢̡̧̨̛̗̖̘̙̜̝̣̠̟̞̤̥̦̩̯̮̭̬̫̪̰̱̲̳̻̺̹̼͇͈͉͍͓́̂̃̄̅̋̊̉̈̇̆̌̍̎̏̐̑̔̓̒̽̾̿̀̀́͆̈́̓͂͊͋͌͒͑̕̚ͅ͏͎͗᷄᷅᷆᷇᷈᷉⃐⃑⃗⃖⃜͘͟͜͢͞͝͠͡⃝⃡⃛ -- who agrees?
<kalamot> patifa: it is greyed out
<nanopino> does anyone know why in hardy Xine-UI defaults to sound volume to 0%? and how to fix it?
<patifa> darn :(
<ehird> I have a really serious problem with .̴̵̸̷̶̢̡̧̨̛̗̖̘̙̜̝̣̠̟̞̤̥̦̩̯̮̭̬̫̪̰̱̲̳̻̺̹̼͇͈͉͍͓̀́̂̃̄̅̋̊̉̈̇̆̌̍̎̏̐̑̔̓̒̽̾̿̀̀́͆̈́̓͂͊͋͌͒͑̕̚ͅ͏͎͗᷄᷅᷆᷇᷈᷉⃐⃑⃗⃖⃜͘͟͜͢͞͝͠͡⃝⃡⃛.. Any ideas?
<MCCloak> ehird: try to use   ̃̄̅̋̊̉̈
<MCCloak> damn
<flush> yo how the heck do you block spam bots on msn
<flush> bots that send you messages
<ehird> MCCloak: I don't know how that will help with .̴̵̸̷̶̢̡̧̨̛̗̖̘̙̜̝̣̠̟̞̤̥̦̩̯̮̭̬̫̪̰̱̲̳̻̺̹̼͇͈͉͍͓̀́̂̃̄̅̋̊̉̈̇̆̌̍̎̏̐̑̔̓̒̽̾̿̀̀́͆̈́̓͂͊͋͌͒͑̕̚ͅ͏͎͗᷄᷅᷆᷇᷈᷉⃐⃑⃗⃖⃜͘͟͜͢͞͝͠͡⃝⃡⃛, to be honest, but I'll give it a try
<douye> summelsal: whats wrong with your wlan then ? got some expierence with it..
<MCCloak> ehird: :)
<patifa> kalamot: Well you could remove it from fstab, that'll really get rid of it, but that might be overkill.
<ehird> MCCloak: OK, I'll stop being silly now ;)
<macd> flush, when they do, just hit block in the context menu (I assume you use pidgin)
<flush> you dont get it its always different emails macd
<macd> flush, yeah you have todo each one, blame msn for lack of filtering.
<flush> msshit
<macd> elephant, you were asking about flash10, I've been using it for a few days with good success.
<macd> flush, lets keep it family friendly in here.
<Xsploit> how do i empty the 'trash' ?
<MCCloak> Xsploit: with right mouse button?
<o0Chris0o> o.0
<Xsploit> where is it? :s
<o0Chris0o> take it to the curb
<o0Chris0o> :-p
<MCCloak> Xsploit: on your mouse if you have one :)
<Chapai> Xsploit, .local/share/Trash/files
<hobbes_> if your using a mac it's f12 to right click...
<Xsploit> lol
<kalamot> patifa:
<LucasArgentina> now works
<macd> Xsploit, typicaly the trash applet is at the bottom right panel, if not right click on the panel, hit add new applet, and add it.
<LucasArgentina> haha crazy ubuntu
<patifa> yes, kalamot?
<hobbes_> speaking of macs... any advice for someone about to try and fix there Airport extreme woes?
<saylar> guys, someone here can help me with crontab? i installed a crontab file for root which restarts iptables every 15 minutes. I know for sure that the command is working, but I´m still getting emails from the cron daemon saying: /bin/sh: iptabes-restore not found
<Xsploit> bottom right? where all my window tabs are?
<macd> saylar, cron jobs require absolute paths.
<kalamot> patifa: It is not listed in etc/fstab. When i added this to etc/fstab:  /dev/sda1 /media/WinXP ignore defaults,noauto,nouser,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0 , it would still be in places menu ( just unable to mount it anymore from nautilus - probably could only mount it as a root)
<kalamot> so fstab or not it still is in nautilus places menu
<macd> Xsploit, thats what the panel is called ;)
<Xsploit> well thats odd
<saylar> macd, i know. thanks. i did a iptables -F to flush it and 15 minutes later the rules are effective again. i use 10 * * * * /sbin/iptables-restore  /etc/iptables.up.rules
<Xsploit> it wont add
<kolie> I used alternate to install, because regular ubuntu installer was black screen as well. After boot, I select ubuntu, and then i get black screen again, hitting alt ctrl f# still gives black screen.
<kolie> Any help?
<Glovern> I accidently made a shortcut to my desktop on my desktop. I deleted in, but I can't clear it from the Trash because it tried to delete /Desktop inisde /Desktop inside /Desktop a couple hundred times and quits. Does anyone know what I should do?
<IntangibleLiquid> I have an encrypted partition with Truecrypt in XP, can I mount it in Linux?
<kadko> quit
<macd> saylar, thats pretty odd then
<saylar> IntangibleLiquid, yes you can
<macd> IntangibleLiquid, negative.
<douye> kolie: what videocard you got ?
<Xsploit> eh
<IntangibleLiquid> eh?
<macd> IntangibleLiquid, well, I;ve been pretty unsuccessful with any reliability
<kolie> uhm its an ati something or other... let me see exactly
<Xsploit> how do i get to that folder Chapai?
<kalamot> patifa: that is the whole problem :) I suspect  gnome-mount is doing here something
<saylar> macd, yeah, you can mount truecrypt in linux
<macd> saylar, yeah but I've managed to do nothing but corrupt them all
<hobbes_> *scratching head* soo many different conversations going on heh
<IntangibleLiquid> macd, is TC in linux command-line only?
<saylar> hehe, that is something different ;)
<Xsploit> ok ive figured out what the problem is
<Xsploit> :p
<saylar> nope, they build a gui for it
<kadko> ops
<ArthurArchnix> Glovern: Try and remove the trash folder from your home via the terminal.
<Xsploit> for some reason im missing some pixels from the right side of my screen
<Xsploit> how can i fix that?
<Fernando> hi there ... dudes the 8.04 is a demo or a stable version ?
<patifa> kalamot: if you don't want it mounted at all, why even have it in fstab?
<MCCloak> Xsploit: in the monitor menu try to push screen
<Xsploit> moniter menu ?
<kalamot> patifa: fstab or not it still is in nautilus places menu
<macd> saylar, you have the rules file present in /etc right?
<MCCloak> Xsploit: every monitor has some button on it, which is used to enter the internal monitor menu
<kalamot> patifa: even if doesn't apear in fstab
<MCCloak> Xsploit: there you can adjust screen position etc
<patifa> kalamot: odd...
<saylar> yeah, sure.
<kolie> douye : radeon hd 2300
<Xsploit> oh right
<macd> saylar, thats really odd.
<saylar> like i said. i flush iptables and wait until the cron jobs starts again and afterwards the rules are active again
<hexoroid> does Ubuntu
<hexoroid> have apt-get for xchat ?
<kwan> Man... i missed up at one of the last stages in my compilation.   If a partition table is corrupted, wat software of choice for recovery?
<patifa> kalamot: Change the mount location to somewhere besides /media, then.
<MCCloak> hexoroid: yes
<hexoroid> hmm
<kwan> messed*
<hexoroid> what is it called exactly i tryed to get it couldnt
<MCCloak> hexoroid: i have installed xchat with apt
<Xsploit> weird
<Madsy> Why doesn't source code repositories show up in Synaptic? Is there something special I have to do?
<MCCloak> hexoroid: sudo apt-get install xchat
<kolie> does the radeon hd 2300 have problems with ubuntu ??
<hexoroid> MCCloak what did you use to install it sudo apt-get xchat ?
<hexoroid> ok
<Xsploit> doesnt seem to be anything there but if i left click the bottom right hand side of my screen trash comes up
<kalamot> ptifa: will try that
<MCCloak> hexoroid: check sources.list
<patifa> kalamot: like inside of root's directory (/root)
<nanopino>  does anyone know why in hardy Xine-UI defaults to sound volume to 0%? and how to fix it?
<douye> kolie: well it doesnt really have good support, but some folks are running it with that card
<patifa> Nautilus only searches /media, I think, for drives to list to mount
<hexoroid> MCCloak how ?
<douye> kolie: im searching on google atm for a fix
<MCCloak> Xsploit: that is really weird
<hexoroid> do i need to update sources.list ?
<MCCloak> hexoroid: no
<hexoroid> ok
<kolie> douye what should I do to fix the blackness. I see the ubuntu logo, then a progress bar kinda thing, then after that blackness. When I hit the power off button it goes from black, back to logo with progress bar, then it shuts down
<MCCloak> hexoroid: it is in standard gutsy repositories
<kwan>  Man... i messed up at one of the last stages in my compilation.   If a partition table is corrupted, wat software of choice for recovery?
<douye> kolie: what ubuntu version are you trying to install ?
<kolie> 8.04
<saylar> oh for **** sake.
<hieu> how do i get cabextract to work? i am using ubuntu 7.10
<hexoroid> MCCCloak is there an easy way to place it on desktop ?
<hexoroid> xchat ?
<saylar> found the error macd, there was an additional entry in cron.d
<MCCloak> hexoroid: have you already installed it with apt?
<hexoroid> MCCloak yes
<hieu> it say i have ot enable component called universe.
<Wootie> How can I edit binary files in ubuntu?
<douye> kolie: ah darn then this fix wont work :P gonna keep looking
<Wootie> gedit says I cant see it with the encoding
<Glovern> My built in mic on my laptop doesn't seem to work; when I unmute ATAPI in alsamixer, I can hear myself, so I know my mic must be supported, but I can't use sound recorder. Any ideas?
<MCCloak> hexoroid: so it should have launcher in applications - internet menu. just drag and drop
<spent> is anyone having problems with their internal wireless card
<MCCloak> kolie: try to switch to terminal screen ctrl+alt+f1, or ctrl+alt+f8, maybe there is some info about problem
<kolie> I did, all black.
<macd> !anyone | spent
<ubottu> spent: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kwan>  Man... i messed up at one of the last stages in my compilation.   If a partition table is corrupted, wat software of choice for recovery?
<Jack_Sparrow> kwan you can try tool on Hirens cd.. I dont have a link
<spent> how do u install the wireless '
<qkslvrwolf> So, as I do after every upgrade, I'm trying to get my video to work at a reasonable resolution...
<qkslvrwolf> I have a nvidia gforce go 440m
<hieu> how do i enable the "universe" repository in ubuntu 7.10?
<qkslvrwolf> Which doesn't use the regular nvidia driver, IIRC.
<MCCloak> kolie: try to switch to terminal instantly after it displays ubuntu logo with that progress bar
<hexoroid> MCCloak is there a way just to run console ?
<qkslvrwolf> But I can't get nv or nvidia drivers to recognize the settings in the xorg.conf file.
<hexoroid> instead of gnome ?
<qkslvrwolf> any help?
<kolie> ok will do MCCloak, once second
<m0u5e> when I ./configure and there is a --build option, how do i check my systems architecture?
<MCCloak> hexoroid: run console or run xchat from console?
<m0u5e> like, I know I have a pentium 4 and i would like to optimize my compile for a p4..........
<spent> can anyone help me
<kolie> m0u5e, gentoo
<Glovern> hieu: System > Administration > Software Sources
<kwan> Jack_Sparrow,  When i update-grub, I ctrl+C by accident.  If i can't recover my partition table, its gonna hurt.  Gotta rebuild ubuntu from scratch again
<kwan> :""<
<m0u5e> kolie: this is for a specific app i'm compiling, i don't want to optimize my whole system xD
<Glovern> hieu: Under Third-Party software.
<m0u5e> kolie: so i typed in --build=pentium4, and it gave me i786... is that a p4 architecture? :X
<jo_e> after upgrading to 8.04, my new 24-17 kernel doesn't boot. the orange bar just moves from side to side and after a long while, i get "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/[a long string] does not exist! Dropping to shell!"
<hexoroid> MCCloak run the system console only
<SeaPhor> spent, is it a laptop or desktop? if desktop is it PCI or usb? what chipset, model, mfg of the device?
<kolie> yes it is
<hexoroid> without gnome and rest of the stuff just plain bash :-)
<kolie> MCCloak : it scrolls a long list of startup init stuff, all looks good, gets pretty far and then goes black after.
<spent> its a laptop and it has an intenal wireless card
<hieu> what should i do under 3rd party software/
<MCCloak> alt+f2, type gnome-terminal if you are using gnome
<kwan> !hirens
<ubottu> Factoid hirens not found
<harfg> hey
<m0u5e> anyone know what i786 is?
<Glovern> hieu: Check the first one.
<hieu> i dont have internet on that computer by teh way
<kolie> m0u5e, its a p4
<m0u5e> awesome >:3
<MCCloak> hexoroid: alt+f2, type gnome-terminal if you are using gnome
<harfg> I have a issue with audacious/neon, it seems to have happened as a result of putting in a second sound card
<hieu> ok
<spent> seaphor its a laptop and it has an internal wireless card
<Glovern> hieu: Err, what is the first one for you?
<qkslvrwolf> can anyone walk me through fixing my resolution?
<SeaPhor> spent, run lshw -C network and see if your wireless device is listed there
<kolie> MCCloak what should I try now?
<qkslvrwolf> I'm perfectly capable with vi, so it shouldn't be too difficult.
<harfg> I get this when trying to play a stream but not a local mp3 .. see http://pastebin.com/m3fecf83f
<hieu> http://archieve.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<Xsploit> how do i check how much disk space is being used?
<Glovern> hieu: Yeah, that's it.
<saylar> df -h
<qkslvrwolf> xsploit:  you can do a df -h
<saylar> or try du -h
<hieu> click ok?
<harfg> this is only affecting the user account
<Glovern> hieu: Yep.
<hieu> wait there's no "OK"
<qkslvrwolf> du -hs /* might work
<hieu> click close?
<qkslvrwolf> it'll take a awhile, though.
<Glovern> hieu: Yep.
<harfg> just thought you guys should kniw ... i visited the audacious devs
<harfg> they say neon is seriously hurt
<MCCloak> kolie: try google, i am out of ideas
<hieu> but i dont have working internet
<hieu> can i download and load it in?
<harfg> which is not really fitting with the ethos of debian/buntu reliabilty and wot not
<Glovern> hieu: I think you'll need to be online...
<MCCloak> kolie: there is another one :) try to run ubuntu in safe graphics mode
<hieu> i can't get online, wireless nor wired
<kolie> MCCloak how
<MCCloak> kolie: you have live cd, do you?
<blizzardman1219> hello, i finally got  my wireless card but it's not working. i try to connect to my network and it asks for a encryption pass, so i put it in , and then it says its connecting, but it just asks me for the password again. this happens over and over, it's not letting me connect
<Glovern> hieu: Did you already try connecting?
<kolie> I have an install cd, and a alternate cd, I dont know what if its live or not
<kolie> got it from the release notes
<hieu> yes i've tried since the morning
<spent> seaphore this is wat it said RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<hieu> i been trying to get wireless to work but it doesn't, so i plug in ethernet cable, but doens't work eitehr.
<qkslvrwolf> Does anyone know how to fix resolutions that will not go high enough?  I can push 1280x800 but unbreakable x won't let me get past 800x600
<CoolAcid> Is there docs on the differances between -server and -generic kernels somewhere?
<MCCloak> kolie: install cd is live.. if you boot from it, it displays start menu, and there is option to install in safe graphics mode
<Glovern> hieu: I didn't set up my own connection, so I can offer any advice.
<Glovern> hieu: *can't
<hieu> unless you can help me to install wireless card
<kolie> install?
<spent> <SeaPhore> this is wat it said RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<hieu> the guide im reading require me to do cabextract but i dont have it
<MCCloak> kolie: yes, it says install, but it runs live session with install icon on desktop :)
<kolie> ok but Im already installed.
<Glovern> hieu: The ethernet doesn't work? Maybe the hardware isn't supported...
<SeaPhor> spent, wow, ok,,, i had ("had") that card, worked on it for months, got it to work a couple times, for a few hours,,, finally bought a card that works out of the box, but i have desk top,,,
<SeaPhor> spent, i will show you how that card is supposed to work though
<MCCloak> kolie: huh? so whats the problem? i thought that it displays black screen when booitng
<hieu> how woudl i checkl
<spent> <seaphor> ok
<shinjin> I recently bought a Philips webcam that isn't made linux compatible. Is there any way I could still use it? It's model SPC325NC/27
<kolie> I installed ubuntu, had to use alternate though
<kolie> install WAS borking, until I used alternate.
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam | shinjin
<ubottu> shinjin: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<andor> macd: i tryed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#head-801db7120330e998f5a482a4c5b7629458c6f32f that too, but still dont work
<Glovern> hieu: Well, if it doesn't detect being plugged into a router/modem, there's no solution other than maybe downloading drivers onto a USB drive, which I have no idea how you'd do.
<MCCloak> kolie: and now everything runs fine?
<shinjin> I already know it isn't suppoerted.
<leafman> (amsg) gonne go sleep, i'm already gonne be dead in the morning, let's not make it worse lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd | hieu
<ubottu> hieu: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<hieu> do you know how to get cabextract to work w/o using internet directly? i could load on USB and put on there
<kolie> MCCloak, no, boot to ubuntu gives black screen after logo with progress bar.
<kolie> alt-f1 shows init stuff.
<qkslvrwolf> Does anyone know how to fix resolutions that will not go high enough?  I can push 1280x800 but unbreakable x won't let me get past 800x600
<kolie> but after some time, it goes black too.
<Jack_Sparrow> shinjin then it isnt supported.. cant do much with it
<macd> andor, possibly someone in #opera can help.
<qkslvrwolf> editing xorg.conf doesn't seem to get me anywhere.
<kolie> ubuntu is still running i think though
<qkslvrwolf> at least not by inserting the proper resolutions.
<Glovern> hieu: You could install from source if you have it on a drive.
<SeaPhor> spent, ok,, go here- and scroll down to the fourth step http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=63
<hieu> what you mean install from source
<ivan__> hi
<MCCloak> kolie: so try to reinstall in safe graphics mode
<belorix23112> I just installed SafeSquid Proxy server
<belorix23112> but form some reason i cant get ti to restart otr start
<Jack_Sparrow> qkslvrwolf make sure you are setting you your monitors h/v rates as they can hang you up when trying to get your res setup
<kolie> reinstall? why cant I fix the existing install.
<blizzardman1219> what i said before didn't make much sense: so here's a better version: i got my wireless card working so that it can read networks, but when i try to connect to my network, it asks for an encryption pass. i put in my encryption pass, and it begins to connect. this is where the problem starts. it will get half way to connecting and then it will ask for my pass again. it does this over and over and continues not to connect. please help
<Glovern> hieu: Download the source and install from that with $ make install.
<Jack_Sparrow> blizzardman1219 SOme cards will connect, but do not support wpa wpa2 etc..
<Glovern> hieu: Ask around for more info, I'm leaving this chat.
<MCCloak> kolie: do you have access on partition where ubuntu root is installed?
<hieu> im such a linux noob, i just installed this yesterday
<hieu> ok thank you
<belorix23112> belorix@belorix-linuxDT:~$ sudo /opt/safesquid/safesquid/safesquid restart
<belorix23112> [sudo] password for belorix:
<belorix23112> config file option missing
<belorix23112> belorix@belorix-linuxDT:~$
<Glovern> hieu: You'll figure it out, good luck.
<kalamot> hello, who did i speak to before my reboot about the nautilus/places/partition issue ?  if anyone is interested i found the solution ( i think )
<kolie> MCCloak, define access. I have the physical hard drive, I can run things on my computer, so I guess yea I do have access to the partition
<blizzardman1219> jack: as far as i know this card works with encryptions, i don't see why it wouldn't. it's brand new
<MCCloak> kolie: what system are you running on now?
<kolie> This second? im in ubuntu live cd.
<belorix23112> !safesquid
<kolie> I have a vista 64 install aswell.
<ubottu> Factoid safesquid not found
<macd> belorix23112, its telling you whats wrong, why dont you try specifying the config file, did you install this from apt?
<CoolAcid> Is there docs on the differences between -server and -generic kernels somewhere? Server runs fine on -generic but panics on -server or -xen
<MCCloak> kolie: ok.. so mount the partition with ubuntu installed
<Jack_Sparrow> blizzardman1219 HAve you checked for that card in supported hardware?  New card does not mean it supports encryption in linux
<jo_e> does anyone know how to fix the by-uuid problem?
<crimsun> CoolAcid: which versions of -generic, -server, and -xen?
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<CoolAcid> hardy
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<CoolAcid> 2.6.24-16
<crimsun> CoolAcid: ideally, you would be able to reproduce this problem using -17-server and -17-xen from hardy-proposed
<CoolAcid> herm - ok didn't see those in proposed new?
<kolie> MCCloak, i know its on sda but im not sure how to mount it
<blizzardman1219> jack: i haven't checked that. i suppose i could disable my encryption for now but i don't know how
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, what chipset is your card?
<blizzardman1219> seaphor: WG311v3
<CoolAcid> Oh - I know why - I was looking in backports not proposed..
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, please type the full name of the person you are talking to :-)
<MCCloak> kolie: do you know the number of partition?
<belorix23112> can someone help me with safesquid please
<blizzardman1219> SeaPhor: WG311v3 Marvell Chipset
<CoolAcid> crimsun, docs to add proposed?
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, look here
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291156
<jo_e> Jack_Sparrow: it seems as though the UUIDs listed there are correct in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst, but I still have the problem
<MCCloak> kolie: maybe ubuntu live cd has mounted it automatically, try to check out Places menu
<kolie> I mounted it
<kolie> Now what
<gtt> DAMNIT
<crimsun> CoolAcid: System> Administration> Software Sources> Updates> Pre-release updates
<CoolAcid> it's server no gui ;)
<gtt> oops, uh,... whenever i create a new key on one of my machines dowkd.pl always says they're weak
<gtt> what gives?
<CoolAcid> but I think I found it
<MCCloak> kolie: ok, find the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file on mounted drive and paste it somewhere (pastebin)
<crimsun> CoolAcid: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, uncomment the hardy-proposed line for main restricted, update
<CoolAcid> crimsun, not in the .list found a bug report with edgy so I'll add that and change it to hardy
<schnauzer> whenever i reboot my computer, i don't get a splash screen. It'll show one when I boot, but I get plain text on a reboot. However, the splash will show up for ~1 second before rebooting.
<Schypher_> hi do you know how to change the speed that the taskbar hides itself?
<belorix23112> PLEASE someone help me with safesquid
<MCCloak> kolie: be sure that is the file from right partition, ubuntu live cd has own virtual directory hierarchy and another xorg.conf file in it :)
<crimsun> CoolAcid: hardy-proposed.  Please note that.
<kolie> http://pastebin.ca/1021433
<CoolAcid> yep - got that.
<ipx> Hi! My keyboard just died on my laptop while in ubuntu, but it works in the GRUB-menu and in windows xp. It just suddently happened after a clean reboot. Any ideas? :(
<patifa> ipx: That's got to be fixable, wish I knew how though
<Loaf> I am a linux nub and I have a memory problem
<aCCe-> Hello
<schnauzer> ipx: did you try reconfiguring your xorg.conf?
<aCCe-> how can i install Counter Strike Server ON LAN??
<MCCloak> kolie: hm, that would be the problem.. there is no video device defined
<aCCe-> in buntu?
<kolie> yay!
<HymnToLife> ipx: does it work in the Ubuntu login screen?
<MCCloak> kolie: and neither monitor
<CoolAcid> crimsun, did you want me to report back to you?
<kolie> How do we rectify this.
<MCCloak> kolie: wait a mom, try to complete it.. you said that you have ati card, right?
<crimsun> CoolAcid: only if there's a life-threatening issue
<kolie> hd 2300 yea.
<jscinoz> Are there any limitations as to what filesystem /boot and / can be?
<crimsun> CoolAcid: and in that case, you're better off contacting your local emergency contact  :)
<MCCloak> kolie: ok, just a second
<Prefix> How do I limit a folder to a certain disk quota without partitioning?
<aCCe-> can anyone help me how can i install CS SERVER ON LAN in ubuntu???
<jscinoz> afaik they can only be ext2/3, resierfs or xfs? is this correct?
<CoolAcid> crimsun, Your no fun :) Thanks for the details on the updated kernel.
<rsk> jesus.
<jscinoz> acce- Is this through wine?
<HymnToLife> jscinoz: jfs is also supported, but that's about it
<spent> seaphore where fo u get the inf file from
<aCCe-> nono i mean Counter Strike SERVER
<aCCe-> like windows HLDS
<aCCe-> half life dedicated server on windows
<jscinoz> HymnToLife, so no reiser4?
<aCCe-> but i want install on ubuntu
<Broadcom> !username | aCCe-
<ubottu> aCCe-: Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<jscinoz> acce, you need to use wine
<crimsun> jscinoz: really depends on the bootloader and what additional usage constraints exist (enciphered, lvm, etc.)
<shinjin> Are there any Third Party drivers that will work for newer linux webcams?
<HymnToLife> jscinoz: no, not with an official kernel at least
<kolie> dont support murderers! no reseir4
<jscinoz> Hymntolife thanks
<aCCe-> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Loaf> Anyone know why 32-bit ubuntu won't boot with 4 gigs of memory but will boot with 3 gigs?
<macd> I've been seeing stale ssh sessions on hardy, is anyone else experiencing this?
<kolie> loaf, yes.
<jscinoz> crimsun, yeah its software raid0 > encryption > LVM, root home and swap are in the LVM, boot is outside of the raid and lvm
<shinjin> ﻿Are there any Third Party drivers that will work for newer linux webcams?
<Starnestommy> Loaf: I think it's because of a 32-bit addressing limit
<Jack_Sparrow> Loaf It should boot, it would just not be able to use all of it
<jscinoz> aCCe-, are you familar with WINE?
<Loaf> Shouldnt it still boot though?  I realize I wont have access to it all
<Broadcom> !wine | aCCe-
<ubottu> aCCe-: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<shinjin> Are there any Third Party drivers that will work for newer linux webcams?
<Jack_Sparrow> shinjin please limit the repeats, we see your question..
<jscinoz> !patience | shinjin
<ubottu> shinjin: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<aCCe-> familiar??
<aCCe-> i hawe wine
<Broadcom> aCCe-: use usernames
<shinjin> Sorry for repeating so much. I just didn't think anyone saw it because the screen goes up pretty fast.
<jscinoz> Acce you should b e able to follow the same procedure you used onder windows to install the server.
<MCCloak> kolie: PCI-E slot right?
<Leonidas_> hello everyone
<Leonidas_> had a question
<kolie> MCCloak : laptop, no idea.
<Broadcom> Leonidas_: ask it
<jscinoz> aCCe-, haveyou tried yet? if so did you run into any problems?
<thiebaude> hi leonidas
<patifa> Besides shinjin, when a new piece of hardware comes out where the maker doesn't bother to document anything and just makes a proprietary blob for windows to interface with it, it may be awhile before someone gets around to tinkering with it enough to update the linux drivers for it
<harfg> cool.. never knew of lshw before
<Leonidas_> anyone know of an app or script that will clean the contents of a file everyday or every couple of hours, etc.
<kdc1956> anything better than thoggen dvd ripper to put movies on your hard drive
<MCCloak> kolie: try to pastebin xorg conf from ubuntu live cd root
<shinjin> ok
<Broadcom> Leonidas_: what do you mean clean the contents fo the file?
<MCCloak> kolie: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kdc1956> thoggen is to slow here
<Leonidas_> Broadcom i mean delete the contents of a file automatically without doing it yourself
<Broadcom> Leonidas_: ah
<ipx> patifa: ye :(
<shinjin> I'm pretty new with Linux so I'm sorry if this question sound stupid but since I have windows already installed and the driver on it is there a way Linux could use it from there?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Leonidas_> Broadcom
<kolie> it says for device
<kolie> vesa
<kolie> thats it.
<Leonidas_> Broadcom i searched online and nothing really
<perlmonkey> hi
<kolie> this is the only real differences.
<Broadcom> Leonidas_: im not sure if there is anything, why do you need it?
<MCCloak> kolie: only difference?
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonidas_ see cron above..  the script part is easy
<Wannabe> Any one here good with sound ?
<kolie> yea
<Jack_Sparrow> Wannabe /join #Alsa
<kolie> the difference is "Device" has Driver "vesa" in it
<Broadcom> Wannabe: just ask  question, we will try to answer it
<Leonidas_> Broadcom just something for convenience
<spent> can some one hepl me im a newby with ubuntu 8.04
<perlmonkey> my nose is cold
<thiebaude> wannabe:ask the question i'll see if i can help
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow cron above..?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kdc1956> shinjin leave windows alone go with ubuntu all the way its better in the long run I think
<MCCloak> kolie: ok then.. so try to copy that ubuntu live cd's xorg conf over xorg.conf in installed ubuntu partition and delete xorg.conf.failsafe if any
<jscinoz> so just to confirm.. can XFS be used for /boot and /root?
<Broadcom> Leonidas_: i might be able to write one in python, but it would take to much time. you could try making it youself, but that kinda negates the convieince
<Wannabe> thiebaude,  i want to listen to music, via totem, and play ET(enemy-territory) both ahveing sound how can i get that done?
<FFighter> is there anything like a planet ubuntu blog agregator?
<shinjin> I know. I just have it for compatibility issues for the programs that don't run well under wine.
<Leonidas_> Broadcom yeah probably, because I'd have to learn Python...
<shinjin> Like webcam drivers...
<Leonidas_> lol
<Broadcom> spent: ask a question
<nohelphere> does perl come included with ubuntu?
<kdc1956> have not use windows in years now
<Leonidas_> Broadcom maybe i should though
<danbhfive> shinjin: I have windows for a webcam tooo...  : (
<perlmonkey> we dont need windows
<Broadcom> Leonidas_: lol, you could do it in another if you know one
<MCCloak> kolie: respectively, delete xorg.conf* in ubuntu installed partition and then copy xorg.conf from live cd
<perlmonkey> I got my webcam working under Ubuntu
<kolie> did.
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonidas_ If you only want to delete the contents of a file every hour or so you write a simple bash script and use cron to schedule when it runs
<kolie> restarting.
<Prefix> How do I limit a folder to a certain disk quota without partitioning?
<MCCloak> kolie: gl
<kolie> I dont want to just run in vesa though, isnt that bad.
<tama_cew> allow
<FFighter> is there anything like a planet ubuntu blog agregator?
<thiebaude> wannabe:you can't open totem in a seperate window?
<tama_cew> can i join with this forum
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow that would be great, could I do it every 24 hours
<perlmonkey> users can have quotas set
<Starnestommy> tama_cew: what forum?
<Skeeball> Help please. Trying to install Ubuntu to dual boot with XP, but when I get to Prepare disk space, it doesn't recognize there's anything on the harddrive. Looks like something is hiding the Windows partitions....
<kdc1956> permonkey with what program
<Jack_Sparrow> tama_cew Feel free to ask your support related question
<spent> why isnt my wireless working on my laptop with ubuntu but it works with vista
<Wannabe> thiebaude,  i have both open in diff windows, but onl 1 will have sound, depends on waht one i upend first
<perlmonkey> adduser
<Firefishe> Does anyone here use kpilot to sync a sony clie to their desktop?
<MCCloak> kolie: first step is to get system working at least
<kolie> YAY
<kolie> I SEE THINGS
<perlmonkey> or theres a prog to edit user
<Broadcom> spent: oh yay, wirelss trouble
<Wannabe> thiebaude, sorry for he bad typing
<MCCloak> kolie: what things? :)
<Gauss> Hey all, got a question.
<Broadcom> spent: put lspci in a pastebin
<kolie> I am logging in now.
<Broadcom> Gauss: ask away
<kolie> I hear sound too.
<Leonidas_> Broadcom in your opinion what would be a good first language to learn?
<kolie> Ok I am at desktop.
<thiebaude> wannabe:i wish i could help, but i don't have an answer for that
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonidas_ bash or python
<spent> on a what
<Broadcom> !username | kolie
<ubottu> kolie: Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<MCCloak> kolie: with installed ubuntu?
<Gauss> I got an Nvidia GeForce 6800 today because I saw that the Nvidia drivers supported it.
<Gauss> Er.
<Wannabe> thiebaude, ok, can you run two sound apps?
<Gauss> Not 6800, sorry.
<kolie> MCCloak : yes.
<Gauss> 9800, I believe.
<thiebaude> wannabe: i do
<Broadcom> Leonidas_: im not sure. I hear perl is pretty easy
<Prefix> Damnit ubottu, stop highlighting :P
<Skeeball> Help? Install is not recognizing windows partitions....
<Gauss> Put it in, at first it hung at the Nvidia logo on boot.
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow any good tutorial and reference sites you know of?
<Wannabe> thiebaude, Grr.. iwant to game and listen to music lol
<MCCloak> kolie: ok.. so now try to set monitor and graphics via menu
<Gauss> There were many artifacts, so I went back to my old one.
<SeaPhor> spent, pastebin = http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Gauss> Installed the new driver straight from Nvidia's website, and now I'm rebooting.
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonidas_ there are many many sites on the web for that.. and fyi.. it is ot for this room..try also /join #Bash
<Gauss> Should this work?
<AloneInTheDark> [02:34] <kadko> Use linux #ubuntu <
<AloneInTheDark> [02:34] <AloneInTheDark> kadko : Don't SPAM please, go away
<kolie> MCCloak : where?
<amirman84> hi, i tried editing my fstab file to mount my ntfs partition at startup but it didn't work, is there any way that i can find out what command is being run when i click on the partition in my places menu (which mounts it) so that i can run that at startup
<amirman84> ?
<AloneInTheDark> [02:35] <AloneInTheDark> kadko : u think by joining ##windows and spamming linux, people will switch?
<AloneInTheDark> [02:35] <kadko> mm yes
<thiebaude> forum:can anyone help wannabe with his problem
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow thanks alot you are always a big help
<perlmonkey> kdc1956: sorry the prog you need is "quota"
<AloneInTheDark> take care of it
<spent> i did it wat now
<MCCloak> kolie: searching, moment
<Broadcom> thiebaude: what is it?
<jscinoz> aCCe-, did you end up resolving your problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonidas_ np
<Broadcom> spent: give me the link
<Jack_Sparrow> amirman84 sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<kadko> wtf? windows spammers
<perlmonkey> where
<aCCe-> jscinoz,  i try to install
<Jack_Sparrow> kadko please drop the rude shorthand
<aCCe-> with wine
<Firefishe> I have a Sony Clie PEG-TJ37 palm pilot I use kpilot to sync with.  I'm having problems syncing.  Here's some output:  http://pastebin.com/m11fc1b64
<spent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12841/
<amirman84> jack sparrow: say wha?
<jscinoz> aCCe-, and what happened?
<Gauss> Damnit...
<amirman84> Jack_Sparrow: do i copy and paste that whole thing as one line in the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> amirman84 paste that command without the ( ) at the end .. it will help us halp you
<MCCloak> kolie: what distro you have? 8.04?
<kolie> yes
<aCCe-> i installed
<Broadcom> !username | spent: i keep missing your chats.
<ubottu> spent: i keep missing your chats.: Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<aCCe-> have any other way to install LINUX CS SEVER WITHOUT WINE?
<Broadcom> spent: lol, no, run lspci and put the result in paste bin
<ouellettesr> hello how can I link 3 text files into one?
<thiebaude> wannabe:sorry i wish i had an answer
<Skeeball> Guided Resize and Use Free Space is missing!
<amirman84> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f6fcb9cf9 you should probably know i already restored my backed up fstab file
<macd> aCCe-, did you read this yet? http://server.counter-strike.net/server.php?cmd=howto&show=linux
<Broadcom> ouellettesr: copy and paste ;)
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12841/ lol, look at this, i should be more clear
<spent> ok
<Firefishe> counter strike can be run under linux??  kewl! :)  didn't know that
<jscinoz> aye wine is awesom
<macd> Broadcom, now thats a HUGE paste ;P
<Broadcom> macd: lol
<Gauss> Can someone please PM me who is willing to help me with Nvidia drivers issues?
<ouellettesr> Broadcom, nope i have 3 config files i would like to link them to one single file so i can just edit one
<Jack_Sparrow> amirman84 what was the original question.. sorry if I missed it
<spent> broadcom http://paste.ubuntu.com/12842/
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom what is that liunk supposed to be?
<macd> Jack_Sparrow, the output of lspci ;P
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: he edited it
<Condoulo> lets say I wanted to use Remote Desktop Viewer to view my XP machine, what would I need on my XP install for it to allow me to do so
<spent> Broadcom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12842/
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom empty?
<MCCloak> kolie: hm, i cant find it on 8.10 :(
<MCCloak> kolie: 8.04
<Gauss> Someone please help me out here?
<kolie> 8.04
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: no, lspci
<amirman84> Jack_Sparrow: well editing the fstab file seems like it might get messy, ubuntu does a good job of automatically booting the partition with read and write permissions when i click on the partition in my places menu, i was wondering if i could somehow find out what command is being run when i click on it through the places menu so that i could just add that to my sessions menu
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom please go to that link and verify it works
<MCCloak> kolie: i have upgraded from 7.10 couple of hours ago
<Skeeball> Why can't I see my partitions???
<spent> Broadcom: u got it
<MCCloak> anyone running 7.04 distro please?
<kolie> ill find it later, thank you.
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: lol, never mind, i tried to get the output of lspci and got "lspci"
<MCCloak> anyone running 7.10 distro please?
<Jack_Sparrow> amirman84 k.. one sec
<Broadcom> spent: one sec
<Firefishe> MCCloak: Feisty, correct?
<MCCloak> Firefishe: Gutsy, but Feisty may also work
<spent> Broadcom:  ok
<MCCloak> Firefishe: can you tell me the command to run gnome monitor and screens settings?
<Firefishe> MCCloak: Let me check for you... 1 min, k?
<Firefishe> :)
<MCCloak> Firefishe: thanks
<Firefishe> MCCloak:  You're welcome.  Be right back.
<Firefishe> :)
<critt> anyone know how to stop compiz, compiz-decotato and compiz-real from loading up in my processes at startup?
<Jack_Sparrow> amirman84 k..   sudo mkdir /media/sda2-Windows               and make this change to fstab...  with gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Firefishe> MCCloak: gnome-system-monitor, possibly?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://pastebin.com/d588dce83
<Prefix> How do I limit a folder to a certain disk quota without partitioning?
<Broadcom> spent: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=7c2d3b4a631ab8e6eb5d9f8ec5acd3d6&t=491680&page=1 try this
<MCCloak> Firefishe: thats not it :(
<Firefishe> MCCloak: hold on...you mean to change the resolution.
<Firefishe> MCCloak: Hold on :)
<MCCloak> Firefishe: not only res, also video card
<robdig> critt: i think if you turn off visual effects, that will do it. system->preferences->visual effects, select none
<MCCloak> Firefishe: should be in system -> administration submenu
<amirman84> Jack_Sparrow: does it matter how many spaces are in between each of the things on the fstab line? also will this give me read/write access?
<tama_cew> allow
<MCCloak> kolie: still here? :)
<tmapj> hello?
<Gauss> Can someone please help me with Nvidia Geforce 9800 issues?
<Jack_Sparrow> amirman84 spaces should not count, but cut and paste just to be sure.. and it should do all that you want
<Broadcom> Gauss: what are the issues
<Firefishe> MCCloak:  There's always:   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Firefishe> run as root, of course
<Gauss> Allright.
<Firefishe> sudo
<Schlog> hey room-- looking for help with an OpenOffice Spreadsheet issue
<brianfreud_> I'm new to Ubuntu, no idea if there's a bug ticket for this...  just ran into this same issue ( http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-639457.html ) - add/remove ran out of space while modifying the menu, took me an hour to find that post to fix the menu by deleting the borked file
<MCCloak> Firefishe: hm, ok, thanks
<MCCloak> kolie: r u here?
<Firefishe> MCCloak: I mean, that will let you set anything you want to
<chris_> i'd like to know why Firefox addons are not downloading in Hardy
<Broadcom> !openoffice.org
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<amirman84> Jack_Sparrow: i'm going to try it out, i'll tell you how it goes
<Schlog> TY
<Jack_Sparrow> amirman84 good luck
<amirman84> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Broadcom> !openoffice.org | Schlog
<ubottu> Schlog: please see above
<Schlog> yup yup
<Jack_Sparrow> amirman84 remember sudo nano /etc/fstab if you get locked out
<tmapj> could anyone tell me how to connect a virtual box to the internet
<Reck_> how do I look up my computer specifications? like processor name, graphics card, etc.
<MCCloak> tmapj: what is host and client OS?
<Starnestommy> Reck_: sudo lshw
<Firefishe> MCCloak:  Tell me if that works for you.
<Reck_> thanks'
<Gauss> I got the 9800 today, threw it in, and when the Nvidia driver displays its logo splash, it displayed artifacts and remained at that screen.  So, I put my old card (geforce 6800) in there, and installed the driver from Nvidia's website.  I installed these, updated my X configuration, and when it started up again, flashed a blank screen, and three lines of console output before defaulting to the vesa driver at 800x600.
<Broadcom> tmapj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631092
<tmapj> whats the host mean?
<critt> robdig: Thought so to but didn't work
<MCCloak> Firefishe: it is not for me, i am working fine, but i was helping someone with settings
<chris_> what's going on with the nvidia website that i can't download drivers?
<Qrawl> Nautilus doesnt have fish://   .   What should I use
<SeaPhor> spent, if that link that Broadcom gave you works for you let me know, and if you need help with the ndiswrapper steps
<MCCloak> tmapj: host is the OS where Virtual Box is running in
<Firefishe> MCCloak: Oh, no problem.  Just following up. :)  Hope you can help him with his boxen
<SeaPhor> tmapj, hey any luck?
<Firefishe> sheesh...video issue
<tmapj> the host is hardy and the client is vista
<MCCloak> Firefishe: and I wanted a command to show graphical interface to set screens and monitor
<tmapj> seaphor not yet
<Broadcom> tmapj: you see my link?
<Gauss> What do I do from here?
<chris_> i'd like to know why Firefox addons are not downloading in Hardy
<Firefishe> MCCloak:  Okay, let me try to find them.
<MCCloak> Firefishe: dpkg-reconfigure is something else
<tmapj> yeah i clicked it broadcom
<Firefishe> MCCloak: k
<Broadcom> tmapj: it help?
<Gauss> By the way, I'm on IRC on a laptop right now, so rebooting's not a problem.
<danbhfive> chris_: what do you mean?
<tmapj> i've yet to read it
<porkpass84>  /SERVER IRC.TIN.IT
<tama_cew> any body home
<Starnestommy> tama_cew: yes
<SeaPhor> tmapj, well you are talking to the right person, listen to him and follow exactly
<Firefishe> MCCloak:  gnome-display-properties  ??
<tama_cew> can you help me
<Broadcom> tmapj: please put the username of the person your tallking to first
<tmapj> ok
<Starnestommy> tama_cew: what do you need help with?
<tmapj> seaphor:ok Broadcom ok
<tama_cew> i need some disk linux
<Broadcom> tama_cew: what?
<thruxton> Hi, I have a
<MCCloak> Firefishe: it runs only resolution dialog :-/
<thruxton> erm
<tama_cew> i need some disc linux
<Broadcom> thruxton: those are hard to fix
<Firefishe> MCCloak:  okay, what else did they need?  screen settings..what type of screen settings?
<chris_> danbhfive:  when i click the link on the website to install the addon, nothing happens
<Jack_Sparrow> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<danbhfive> chris_ link?
<spent> SeaPhor: look at what happens http://paste.ubuntu.com/12848
<chris_> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865
<spent> Broadcom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12848
<spent> SeaPhor:  wats wrong
<chris_> it doesn't seem to work with any addons
<thruxton> Hi, I have a Creative SB live sound card on a fresh hardy install, with the emu10k1 module loaded but cannot get any sound at all, is this a common issue? the same set up worked fine on Debian but I wanted to give Ubuntu a try but cannot get sound to work
<Broadcom> spent: you forgot the r
<danbhfive> chris_ well, it works for me, but I can't help now, sorry
<chris_> alright
<Broadcom> spent: it is ndisrappeR
<Jack_Sparrow> thruxton /join #Alsa
<MCCloak> Firefishe: found it! displayconfig-gtk :) thaks
<thruxton> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Firefishe> MCCloak: Great!  Glad you found it.  gtk thingy, I see.  Now I "learned something" too :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<chris_> well the addon eventually installed, there was just a really long delay
<andor> the command to move a folder ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mv
<Broadcom> !move
<ubottu> Factoid move not found
<Starnestommy> andor: mv
<andor> ty
<MCCloak> Firefishe: i dont understand why it isnt in the administration menu in hardy.. such an usefull thing :)
<SeaPhor> spent, ok , look at the link Broadcom gave you, and they refer to how they used it, but they didnt list step by step, some things are implied
<MCCloak> kolie: heey
<gtt> I need some help trying to update ssh due the the announcement of the weak ssh keys... one one of my servers, all of the keys I make are reported as compromised... i don't understand why it wont create a new uncompromised key.
<Gauss> Can someone please help me here?
<scorpionglitch> does any one know of a good game programmers channel?
<Firefishe> MCCloak:  Tell me, is it in any sub-menu?  If not, it should probably be added.
<spent> Broadcom:
<spent> Broadcom:  y it says this WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/"blacklist bcm43x" line 39: ignoring bad line starting with '"blacklist'
<Broadcom> Gauss: what is the problem
<Fernando> hi
<asclepius28> I keep getting grub error 22 (no partition exisits) and whenever i use supergrub to go straight to the MBR on my external hd (in which both ubuntu and grub are located) it boots right up. I tried editing grub to look at other paritions but that didnt fix it
<tama_cew> cccccccccccccccccccooooooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Gauss> I got the 9800 today, threw it in, and when the Nvidia driver displays its logo splash, it displayed artifacts and remained at that screen.  So, I put my old card (geforce 6800) in there, and installed the driver from Nvidia's website.  I installed these, updated my X configuration, and when it started up again, flashed a blank screen, and three lines of console output before defaulting to the vesa driver at 800x600.
<schrute> can anyone help with grub + windows. my entries don't work.
<Fernando> im installing ubuntu 8.04 the mount point is / for my partitio base ?
<Broadcom> spent: cana you put the full input and output ina pastebin>
<norv> scorpionglitch: could try opengl if there's something specific you want to do (as far as graphics goes)
<MCCloak> Firefishe: in gutsy it is in System -> Administration (i hope that I translated it right, I am using localized version), but after I upgraded to hardy, this option disappeared.
<scorpionglitch> is opengl a channel too?
<spent> Broadcom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12850/
<amirman84> Jack_Sparrow: i was a little worried that even if this worked i would have this useless link left in my places menu but the link in my places menu goes right to the partition and it looks like everything mounted just fine. thank you very much
<Firefishe> MCCloak: Keeping the menu hierarchy stable is important.  There shouldn't be too many changes across distro upgrades in my opinion.  Perhaps it warrants a bug report.
<MCCloak> Firefishe: but maybe it is because I upgraded, maybe if I would install new system from hardy install cd, option wll be there
<RequinB5> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Firefishe> MCCloak: Perhaps
<Jack_Sparrow> amirman84 I get one right every now and then..  :)
<chillex_> ubuntu has now been forked...#ubuntu-fork
<marlon_> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<FunkyLarge> the drivers came with hardy for my broadcom wireless is very unstable, is other drivers that would work better for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> chillex_ please dont
<MCCloak> Firefishe: i am going to install hardy from iso (i haven't empty cd :), so I check this out
<Broadcom> FunkyLarge: which broadcom?
<asclepius28> I keep getting grub error 22 (no partition exisits) and whenever i use supergrub to go straight to the MBR on my external hd (in which both ubuntu and grub are located) it boots right up. I tried editing grub to look at other paritions but that didnt fix it
<bud32> ﻿what means "intelfb: cannot reserve FB region" ? This message appears on system boot. I have a custom config for this kernel. I saw the code... drivers/video/intelfb/intelfbdrv.c:568, does cleanup() then return means that the intelfb is not actually used / completely initialized? I tried without the driver, but I couldn't use tty's.
<Firefishe> MCCloak:  It's always good to experiment, especially when you have an extra drive handy
<CoolAcid> back to square one for me.. :(
<Broadcom> spent: do "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" without quotes
<Gauss> Please, I'm now begging for help.
<FunkyLarge> broadcom:  BCM4312
<MCCloak> Firefishe: yes, it seems to be easy
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom please use gksudo gedit.. thanks
<Broadcom> Gauss: sorry, was going to help you, hold on
<Gauss> Allright.
<dattas> i am looking for a way to forward an ssh/scp connection. I have 1 static ip and I want all of the ssh connections to go through that ip address (on port 22) and depending on either the user or the domain it forward the ssh/scp to another IP that is within my firewall. I tried sshproxy-project but it would not work. Does anybody have any suggestions?
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: really? why?
<grendal_prime> ok guys im a debian guy myself. But im ordering a dell inspiron with ubuntu 7.01 preinstalled on it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<asclepius28> broadcom i got next (after gauss)! lol
<Schlog> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<pretender> Can anyone advise me of where i can get a DVD Cover templates for glabels
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom it is VERY important
<Broadcom> asclepius28: take over, please
<SeaPhor> cool, thanks! good to know Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Broadcom> FunkyLarge: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<FunkyLarge> 4
<chris_> hi
<asclepius28> you helping me?
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: good know, but why?
<grendal_prime> my plan is to upgrade the 7.01 to the 8.04 can anyone forcast any problems with that?
<bud32> !intelfb
<ubottu> Factoid intelfb not found
<asclepius28> ﻿I keep getting grub error 22 (no partition exisits) and whenever i use supergrub to go straight to the MBR on my external hd (in which both ubuntu and grub are located) it boots right up. I tried editing grub to look at other paritions but that didnt fix it.
<asclepius28> thats my prob
<spent> Broadcom:  then what the blak list came up
<banemaja__> can somebody hellp me whit installation web cam
<mookid> for some reason apache2 isn't parsing php documents it's just serving them as files, I have libmodphp5 php5 and apache2 installed pls help :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom You can read the link for full info. but you can really hose your permissions
<FunkyLarge> broadcom: i already have that
<Broadcom> spent: add another x after the line that was messing up
<Broadcom> FunkyLarge: sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutter then the other line
<spent> Broadcom:  were at
<Broadcom> spent: what does line 36 say?
<danbhfive> !lamp > mookid
<Broadcom> spent: if it says blacklist bcm43x make it blacklist bcm43xx
<spent> Broadcom:  ok
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: gedit is not graphical
<amirman84> broadcom: yes it is
<Broadcom> amirman84: oh
<amirman84> broadcom: open it with gksudo and you'll see
<macd> gnome-edit ;P
<chillex_> everyone, topic at #ubuntu-fork
<spent> Broadcom:  alright i did it wat now
<macd> dirty.
<Broadcom> try what you were doing again
<amirman84> everyone, #ubuntu-fork has been spooned, please visit #ubuntu-spoon instead of #ubuntu-fork, it's way too packed over there
<BootNinja> howdy folks
<troxor> sup
<BootNinja> I was hoping y'all could give me some idea where to go to find out how to get my wireless working with a brand new install of hardy.  I've had trouble finding out specifically what kind of card it is, but I think it's a broadcom
<Broadcom> BootNinja: run lspci and put it in pastebin
<FunkyLarge> broadcom: i just finished removing and installing b43-fwcutter. but wats the difference?
<psych> hi
<psych> i need some help
<spent> Broadcom: do i save it or wat
<Broadcom> FunkyLarge: does it work better, worked for me
<psych> gnome freezes after X server restart
<psych> i found out thats coz wpa_supplicant
<Broadcom> spent: save it, and continue what you were doing, sorry
<psych> if i kill it, before login
<psych> it works
<Broadcom> !enter | psych
<ubottu> psych: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<perlmonkey> hehe
<FunkyLarge> braodcom: whoa! i'm getting 9mb/s from the speed test. i normally get 5mb/s
<psych> Broadcom, you have some help ?
<Broadcom> FunkyLarge: lol
<BootNinja> 02:04.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<psych> if not, dont bother me
<Broadcom> BootNinja: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<tmapj> could anyone tell me how to open a tar-1 file
 * BootNinja goes to find an ethernet cable
<Broadcom> psych: http://bugs.xfree86.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144 that help?
<ubottu> bugs.xfree86.org bug 144 in i810 "X Server crashes everytime it is started" [Critical,New]
<jamel> greetings kind folks
<Exe> salve
<dattas> i am looking for a way to forward an ssh/scp connection. I have 1 static ip and I want all of the ssh connections to go through that ip address (on port 22) and depending on either the user or the domain it forward the ssh/scp to another IP that is within my firewall. I tried sshproxy-project but it would not work. Does anybody have any suggestions?
<m11> hello
<psych> no but thanks.
<Exe> Hi @ all
<kitche> wow ubottu follows bug reports for xfree86
<Broadcom> psych: what is diffrent?
<Exe> I've a question's newbie... :S
<phixxor> shoot
<MCCloak> how do I set active flag to some partition (to made it bootable)
<Broadcom> Exe: ask it
<jamel> I want to know how to get my update manager to download and install updates. Ever since I installed Ubuntu 8.04, my update manager just hangs. Someone please help me!
<spent> Broadcom:  look its still messing up http://paste.ubuntu.com/12859/
<phixxor> jamel, when does it hang?
<MCCloak> Firefishe: dont you know how to set the partition to be bootable? :)
<BootNinja> MCCloak you do that in fdisk
<jamel> as soon as I click on "install updates"
<robert__> i have finley got the sound to work in et
<MCCloak> BootNinja: exactly
<BootNinja> go to a terminal and type in fdisk
<m11> anyone using splashy ?
<Broadcom> spent: ok, save that, what errors do you get?
<Gauss> Looks like I'm not getting helped, then..
<Exe> i want to install a linux's distr... but between ubuntu and kubuntu...wich one can i take?
<phixxor> jamel, hmm. does the same thing happen if you use the terminal to upgrade?
<MCCloak> BootNinja: but i dont know what parametr search for,, tried boot, active
<MCCloak> BootNinja: in manual pages
<Broadcom> Exe: either one. Kubuntu is alot less stable
<thingfish> Exe: do you prefer gnome, or kde?
<amirman84> exe: i think kubuntu has more and better apps but ubuntu is more stable
<jamel> there is just the little time icon.
<robert__> can some one help me install a mod to et
<robdig> Exe: download the live cd for both, then you can decide which one you like without installing both
<FunkyLarge> omg Broadcom! i love you man! it seems much stable and alot faster@
<spent> Broadcom: the same one as before  /etc/modprobe.d/"blacklist bcm43x" line 39: ignoring bad line starting with '"blacklist'
<BootNinja> ok, type in fdisk and the drive eg. hda1 etc.  that will open fdisk so that you can do so.
<Broadcom> FunkyLarge: glad it worked
<psych> Broadcom, the problem happens when i restart X, i know its wpa_supplicant related coz if i kill it, gnome start up smoothly
<FunkyLarge> now i dont have to boot into vista every 30 minutes because of the stupid wireless
<Broadcom> spent: did you save it?
<Schlog> !openoffice
<phixxor> Exe, ubuntu is generally considered more newbie friendly, but kde is good also
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<pawan> hey I just installed ubuntu
<spent> yea
<pawan> what is there to do?
<Exe> uhm...
<pawan> its really boring right now...
<pawan> any suggestions?
<BootNinja> once you're in fdisk for the disk you want to make active, type a and it will ask you which partition.  select the one you want to make bootable and voila!
<spent> Broadcom:  yea
<amirman84> pawan: open add/remove and check out some software
<jamel> actually, everytime I use terminal, I get the "unable to resolve host" message
<Broadcom> psych: no idea, google for it and if you do not find anything file a bug
<robert__> ok how do i unlock a root folder
<spent> Broadcom:  cant u just take over my computer and do it
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan Yes, you can /join #Ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<MCCloak> BootNinja: yes, i am working on it, thank you :)
<danbhfive> !games > pawan maybe something here? like tremulous
<Veinor> Is there any way to downgrade from Hardy back to Gutsy?
<amirman84> pawan: if you're still bored, walk away from the computer and call a friend
<Broadcom> spend: put the erros in paste bin
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<BootNinja> MCCLoak: glad I could help
<phixxor> jamel, ooh, weird! sorry, I don't know how to help, but keep asking around
<danbhfive> Veinor: short answer, no.  Long answer, I tried, and I could not figure it out
<Schlog> helpy!  having problem adding openoffice.org chat relay to my messenger...
<Broadcom> spent: dont want to mess with wireless over the internet ;)
<Veinor> Damn.
<hieu_> hey, my system doesn't have sound on ubuntu, where do i start to fix it?
<Schlog> what is it?
<pavel_> i've got hardy running on a new xps1330 with the nvidia 8800, but the hardware device manager says that the prop driver is not in use (even though it's enabled), any suggestions?
<BootNinja> Broadcom:  I just got fwcutter installed, but I still can't seem to get an ip.  are there other steps that I'm forgetting?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Schlog> not irc.openoffice.org
<Schlog> not chat.openoffice.org
<mainstreet> are you plugged in and turned on?
<spent> Broadcom:  so what can i do
<jamel> i have looked on forums, wikipedia, everywhere and I have not found the remedy
<Schlog> checked on website and nothing...
<Veinor> So basically I'm stuck reinstalling? :/
<danbhfive> pavel_: is it working?
<fxfitz> I'm installing JavaEE for the first time on my Ubuntu system. Does anyone recommend a path for install? It's default is /opt/SDK
<Broadcom> BootNinja: not that i know of, holdo n
<troxor> pawan: install neverball if you've got glx accel
<spent> Broadcom:  i have the ethernet connected
<joe34> pavel_: the xps1330 doesn't have a 8800
<Broadcom> spent: put the error in pastebin
<spent> ok
<joe34> pavel_:do you mean 8400?
<jamel> guess i'll have to do a clean install and take it from there
<Broadcom> BootNinja: sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutter then do the other command i gave you
<pavel_> joe34: one sec just came in today, might be mistaken
<Schabowyzfrytkam> siema
<Broadcom> jamel: try filling a bug report
<Schabowyzfrytkam> siema chuje
<phixxor> jamel, yeah I know the feeling. You could try starting a thread in the ubuntu forums, describing your problem in full detail. Chances are someone who knows what to do could see it
<kixen> hey everyone
<robert__> i keep geting Output folder: Z:\usr\local\games\enemy-territory\bobot\files
<robert__> Can't write: Z:\usr\local\games\enemy-territory\bobot\files\arrow.png
<robert__> can some one help
<Broadcom> !hi | kixen
<ubottu> kixen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pavel_> any easy way to find out from inside?
<hotdog> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> robert__ try /join #winehq
<joe34> pavel_: I don't know.
<^_^> hi
<spent> Broadcom:  u no wat to do next look where 'devid' is either PCIID or USBID of the form XXXX:XXXX,
<spent> as reported by 'lspci -n' or 'lsusb' for the card
<spent> spent@spent-laptop:~$ modprobe
<spent> Usage: modprobe [-v] [-V] [-C config-file] [-n] [-i] [-q] [-Q] [-b] [-o <modname>] [ --dump-modversions ] <modname> [parameters...]
<spent> modprobe -r [-n] [-i] [-v] <modulename> ...
<^_^> ppl
<spent> modprobe -l -t <dirname> [ -a <modulename> ...]
<joe34> pavel_: someone else needs to help you
<spent> spent@spent-laptop:~$
<pavel_> joe34: thanks anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste | spent
<ubottu> spent: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Broadcom> !hi | ^_^
<ubottu> ^_^: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yoni> How can I run the command apt-get install wihout prompting? - I want it to automaticlly respond positivley for any question tat might apear.
<robert__> it says bash: /join: No such file or directory
<robdig> Schlog: all you should have to do is type /join #users.openoffice.org in your irc client
<Broadcom> spent: put it in paste bin
<Jack_Sparrow> robert__ try             /join #winehq                 in this window
<Exe> i want to install kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 3.5.9 , but in many forums i've ridden that kubuntu was hard for the various storages etc... it's true?
<robert__> o
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: lol
<BootNinja> man, right about now, I'm really missing my atheros card
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<spent> Broadcom:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12864/
<Broadcom> BootNinja: did you try my 2 commands?
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom goodnight..  thanks for all your help in the channel
<kixen> i'm going crazy here :/ howcome i cant delete or do anything in /usr/ ?
<Jayzer> when trying to ./configure && make open-vm-tools, i get this error: authPosix.c:325: fatal error: opening dependency file .deps/authPosix.Tpo: Permission denied...what would be causing that?
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: goodnite
<BootNinja> Kixen:  you have to be root to do anything in /usr
<Jack_Sparrow> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<b4l74z4r> is it normal that evolution is a bit laggy and unresponsive?
<Schlog> rob all that do is open #openoffice.org on this IRC
<BootNinja> type sudo before whatever command and it'll work, but be careful.
<BootNinja> you can bork your system by deleting things from /usr/
<kixen> ooh
<Schlog> whis is irc.ubuntu.com
<pavel_> danbhfive: the driver isn't doing anything at all but x is going fine at a good res; i just want to get the effects and whatnot going
<Schlog> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<shig> does any one know how to install a usb wireless adapter in a comp with with no internet access running hardy?
<Exe> do you want help me for the distr to install? :(
<Exe> i want to install kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 3.5.9 , but in many forums i've ridden that kubuntu was hard for the various storages etc... it's true?
<Schlog> oh maybe old room on this irc
<robdig> Schlog: so if you've joined, then you should be able to ask your question
<spent> Broadcom: u saw it
<o0Chris0o> need help configuring my xorg.conf file, I run kubuntu, but no one wants to help I have nivida card
<Broadcom> spent: i have no idea what that means, someone who is more framilliar with what your doing might be able to help, ask for help on this channel including everything you have done so for, including the link.
<bruenig> Exe: what does hard for the various storages mean
<Schlog> yeah no one there chatting... 62 users all mute
<Gauss> Allright, I'll stop bothering you people then...
<Exe> to install driver i think
<Broadcom> Gauss: i have time, try aksing one more time
<spent> Broadcom:  u know who i can ask
<Gauss> I got the 9800 today, threw it in, and when the Nvidia driver displays its logo splash, it displayed artifacts and remained at that screen.  So, I put my old card (geforce 6800) in there, and installed the driver from Nvidia's website.  I installed these, updated my X configuration, and when it started up again, flashed a blank screen, and three lines of console output before defaulting to the vesa driver at 800x600.
<kixen> hey Bootninja how do i become root?
<Broadcom> spent: not really, most of the active users are not here right now
<BootNinja> type sudo before your command eg sudo rm -rf / (Don't type this)
<shig> help installing linkys usb wireless adapter in hardy???
<Falling-Inferno> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<danbhfive> BootNinja: you shouldn't post that either  : (
<BootNinja> dan, why?
<monoval> Does desktop Ubuntu start out blocking all connections or something?
<bruenig> probably
<danbhfive> BootNinja: just the same reason that it should not be run.  Its very destructive.
<BootNinja> ok, Broad, I have an interface wlan0, whose essid is set to my network name and the correct wep key, but I can't get an ip.  any suggestions?
<bruenig> the coreutils packagers should make sure that rm by default requires --no-preserve-root for rm -rf / to run
<bruenig> that is what many other distros do
<BootNinja> Dan: ok, I'll find another example command
<bruenig> someone pass that along to whoever packages coreutils
<shig> help installing wireless adapter in ubuntu anyone?
<bruenig> shig: attach it wherever it goes then install the drivers
<shig> its already attached and nothing happens
<kenotic> Anyone here use an eee pc
<bruenig> install the driver
<Shpook> Hi everyone. I'm on a laptop, and have both a mic input jack and a mic on the laptop. I want to be able to use the input jack, but I haven't been able to find or use anything besides the internal mic. Is there a way to find the input jack and make it active?
<danbhfive> BootNinja: how about sudo aptitude update  : )
<Broadcom> Gauss:  i dont think it works, try filling a bug
<shig> bruenig: its an .exe doesn't let me run it
<aCCe-> hi all please help me to install HLDS with mods on UBUNTU??
<bruenig> shig: find the linux driver and install it is what I mean
<|CG|> BootNinja, you could try to sudo dhclient wlan0
<Broadcom> !tab | BootNinja
<ubottu> BootNinja: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<shig> bruenig: how where do i go
<danbhfive> bruenig: whats no-preserve-root?  like, "do not preserve root filesystem"?
<shig> bruenig: you have to excuse me i'm a noob
<aCCe-> hi all please help me to install HLDS with mods on UBUNTU??
<spent> Broadcom:  dose it matter if i have vista
<bruenig> --no-preserve-root is a flag that is required to remove '/' if you compile coreutils correctly
<bruenig> on ubuntu you just need to do rm -rf /, on distros which compile coreutils differently, you need to do rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<BootNinja> CG, I did use that command, and it can't pull an IP
<Broadcom> spent: it might, i have heard of vistar shutting cards down when it shuts down, but i do not know. Try again tomarrow
<aCCe-> omg anyone can help me or not i need urgent:( to do that
<bruenig> !patience | aCCe-
<ubottu> aCCe-: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruenig> shig: what kind of card is it
<Broadcom> BootNinja: please use full usernames, makes it much easier for us
<Furhman> i just tried to instal ubuntu under windows but when i restarted my machine to finish the install, i got some messages saying something about filesystem
<SeaPhor> spent, you've done alot so far, would you like to compare with a step-by-step?
<BootNinja> Broadcom, yeah, I just saw your tip
<MCCloak> i am trying to setup grub to boot from second hdd, but it says "cannot mount selected partition". partition is ntfs. any suggestions?
<shig> bruenig: its a usb linkys
<danbhfive> bruenig: I just tested in a VM, the command fails actually.  It succeeds quite well when you add a star,though, lol!
<Milos_SD> how can I setup Jack in Ubuntu Hardy? :)
<Broadcom> SeaPhor: yay, your here, you can help him. I got lost
<bruenig> danbhfive: what distro were you running in the VM?
<BootNinja> MCCloak, if you have grub on the 2nd hdd, you still have to have a bootloader on the 1st hdd to call grub
<Broadcom> shig: if it has a broadcom, i can help you
<danbhfive> bruenig: hardy
<SeaPhor> Broadcom, I can try, but i never did get that card working well, but that may just be my hardware,,, but i will try
<Broadcom> SeaPhor: ok
<shig> bruenig: sorry where do i find that
<MCCloak> BootNinja: i have run sudo grub, then root (hd1,0), then setup(hd1) and get the same message - so it is impossible to install grub on second drive for me
<bruenig> danbhfive: you are misreading my messages here. What I am saying is that you can compile coreutils (this is the software that rm comes in) in such a way that it will not do "rm -rf /". It will tell you that you can't remove '/'. If you compile it that way the only way to remove '/' is by using a --no-preserve-root flag. Many distros compile coreutils in this manner, but ubuntu does not.
<Broadcom> shig: do lscpi: i want to see if it shows you external card
<SeaPhor> spent, look at the fourth part (scroll down) here http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=63
<danbhfive> bruenig: Im testing in a VM, and hardy does just that.  If you try to remove /, it says cant remove.  Now, I did it with the --no-preserve-root, and my VM is crashing quite badly  :p
<BootNinja> MCCloak, oh, i just read that the 2nd partition is ntfs.  mayhaps that's your problem?
<JohnMM> where are the network config files stored?
<bruenig> danbhfive: ohhh, so hardy works like that? which one is hardy? is that the newest one?
<Luckrider> So... with the release of FF 3 RC1 now available, am i amble to do sudo apt-get install Firefox 3 RC1, and have it update, or.... what would I use to update to the new Release Canidate1? Any help is appreciated.
<danbhfive> bruenig: ya, 8.04
<bruenig> ah, ok well that is new
<Broadcom> bruenig: was that sarcasm?
<MCCloak> BootNinja: hm, that is bad :( i need to install ubuntu from iso, so i have to install grub on second drive, which is ntfs.. but i dont have windows installed :-/
<MCCloak> BootNinja: so i cannot install win version of grub
<Luckrider> So... with the release of FF 3 RC1 now available, am i amble to do sudo apt-get install Firefox 3 RC1, and have it update, or.... what would I use to update to the new Release Canidate1? Any help is appreciated.
<hellsadvocate> try it...
<MCCloak> BootNinja: i am following this manual http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<JohnMM> where are the network config files stored?
<Luckrider> ok, hellsavdocate
<Broadcom> JohnMM: why?
<Luckrider> hellsadvocate
<JohnMM> Broadcom, just curious
<hellsadvocate> sorry luck, i'm trying to update myself here.
<JohnMM> do you know where they are Broadcom ?
<Luckrider> nope, I just get this... http://gizmodo.com/391476/samsung-entertained-us-enough-to-post-their-commercial
<Luckrider> oops
<Luckrider> sorry wrong paste
<Broadcom> JohnMM: /etc/network/
<ouellettesr> where is the hosts file that keeps all the ssh keys?
<JohnMM> Broadcom, thanks
<Luckrider> that E: Couldn't find package Firefox
<BootNinja_> MCCloak, I thought that you couldn't install the root of linux on an ntfs partition
<Starnestommy> ouellettesr: ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<ouellettesr> thanks
<MCCloak> BootNinja: that manual says that you can, doesnt?
<BootNinja_> Broadcom,  the good news is that my wireless problem seems to not be with ubuntu, because windows doesn't see my ap either.
<Broadcom> BootNinja_: do you have a broadcom?
<Broadcom> wow, a lul
<litlebuda> a lul ??
<SeaPhor> the silence is kinda freaky :-))
<Broadcom> lol
<litlebuda> Broadcom, what the hell is a lul ??
<Broadcom> Help! My computer keeps crashing!!!!
<thingfish> everybody just finished drinking one too many beers maybe
<Broadcom> that better?
<SeaPhor> Broadcom, lol
<BootNinja26> every time I make a change to the AP it kicks me off hte internet.  how annoying
<BootNinja26> ok, windows is connecting ok now, so I guess the problem is with ubuntu
<baudthief> anyone have  dualhead setup (twinview) that finds everything isn't as sharp/crisp as it used to be?
<Broadcom> litlebuda: i think i spelled it wrong, but a period of time inwhich ther is not activity
<SeaPhor> Broadcom, when you get a chance can you look over my how-to and see if its worth recommending
<Broadcom> SeaPhor: sure
<dassouki> does ubuntu studio come with a manual
<kadko> OPS
<SeaPhor> Broadcom, oops, lol, forgot to give link http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=63
<BootNinja26> does IWconfig have any command to tell the adapter to associate to the AP, or does it just do so automagically when you enter the essid?
<[CG]> BootNinja, I normally throw "mode managed" to it.
<Broadcom> SeaPhor: nice, but maybe you should include the name of you laptop, or is it costom built?
<miyarstim> BootNinja26, try dhcpc <adapter>
<SeaPhor> Broadcom, good Idea, thanks!
<AimLXJ> Are the mouse themes universal? Because when I'm working on the desktop the mouse theme is default but when I'm on Firefox, it uses the theme I applied.
<shig> bruenig: sorry how do i do lscpi:
<ev0luti0nXtinct> can someone tell me why.... my Ubuntu guest OS won't install on VMWare Server... its having issues finding hardware for the CD-ROM drive as it progresses through the install... It starts the install but when you set the keyboard layout after that it goes to Detect hardwrae for CD-ROM and it just stalls.
<bruenig> shig: open a terminal and type that in it and press enter
<miyarstim> BootNinja26, after ifconfig <adapter> up ofcourse
<Broadcom> bruenig: is shig having wireless trouble?
<shig> bruenig: i did that and it said bash not found
<bruenig> Broadcom: I think. You were the one talking to him I thought.
<bruenig> shig: it is lspci
<Bodsda> hey guys, whenever i put anything into my dvd drive i get this error (this is with a game called 'Sniper Elite') -- Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'SNIPERELITE'. -- i dont understand??
<Shadow420> ev0luti0nXtinct hey you can get already pre-built Vmware images of ubuntu
<BootNinja26> am I actually connected again?
<kwan> can someone who dmraid experience PLEASE message me.  Thx
<Starnestommy> BootNinja26: looks like it
<Broadcom> BootNinja26: good
<bruenig> BootNinja26: iwconfig interface essid "whatever the essid is"
<Shadow420> ev0luti0nXtinct and what is you computer spces
<ev0luti0nXtinct> Shadow ya i'm d/ling one now
<ev0luti0nXtinct> but i didn't wanna have to go off of an image to get it done...
<Shadow420> ev0luti0nXtinct use !pastebin
<ev0luti0nXtinct> as i got win2k3 installed as a guest image
<bruenig> BootNinja26: oh you can specify the ap explicitly with iwconfig interface ap (iirc)
<ev0luti0nXtinct> Shadow420 whatd does that do?
<BootNinja26> got quiet all of a sudden
<AimLXJ> How do I install a theme for compiz?
<ev0luti0nXtinct> where do i do !pastebin at?
<Shadow420> ev0luti0nXtinct > !pastebin
<EruditeHermit> will firefox 3 rc 1 make it into hardy updates?
<Starnestommy> ev0luti0nXtinct: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ev0luti0nXtinct> oh ok
<shig> bruenig: k i did the lspci thing and i got alot of stuff
<Broadcom> shig: put it in pastebin
<Shadow420> ev0luti0nXtinct or if you want to we can get u setup using your real hardware
<kwan> !kernel
<thingfish> AimLXJ: normally one would drop it in the .themes directory in your home directory
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<shig> broadcom: sorry i'm new to linux how do i do that?
<Broadcom> !paste | shig
<ubottu> shig: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bodsda> !paste > shig
<Bodsda> damn
<ev0luti0nXtinct> wow pastebin does me no good
<kwan> can someone with dmraid experience please message me? Thx
<Broadcom> ev0luti0nXtinct: why not?
<Schlog> Hey room... no one will help me in #openoffice... i have a very simple problem (i hope)... anyone help me here?
<Broadcom> kwan: just ask the wuestion here
<shig> broadcom: paste what though?
<Broadcom> Schlog: lol, still trying to figure it out
<Schlog> GGRRRRR
<Broadcom> shig: what it returned
<Schlog> yeah *sigh*
<ev0luti0nXtinct> i don't even know what pastebin is even for....
<RunKidRun> does anyone know how to fix the firefox 3b5 segmentation fault crash? none of the fixes I have found actually work :(
<Broadcom> Schlog: you tried google i assume
<shig> broadcom: its like paragraphs of stuff
<Broadcom> shig: i know, that why you need to use pastebin
<Schlog> many openoffice help sites...
<Starnestommy> ev0luti0nXtinct: you paste things into it, then give us a link to what you pasted so that you don't flood the channel
<Schlog> been lookin this whole time...
<Shadow420> ev0luti0nXtinct pastebin is a site to allow to post multi-line text without flooding the room
<shig> broadcom: k and how do i use the pastebin thing
<ev0luti0nXtinct> ohhhhhhh
<Broadcom> !paste | shig
<ubottu> shig: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Schlog> it's not particular to openoffice i hope
<Starnestommy> shig: paste something into it, submit it, then give us the link that it gives you
<RunKidRun> No one's firefox 3 beta 5 is crashing?
<RunKidRun> wonderful :) (lol)
<Shadow420> ev0luti0nXtinct it's very handy when you are needing help with ubuntu interworkings
<Broadcom> RunKidRun: firefox or the computer?
<RunKidRun> Broadcom: firefox
<Broadcom> RunKidRun: cant help
<RunKidRun> k, thx :)
<ev0luti0nXtinct> well i wish i could show you the text of whats going on lol but this is during the ubuntu install... I've set VMWare to automatically detect CD-ROM drive. and i'm using SCSI drive 0:0 for the install... Which worked for Win2k3 but not for any linux distro
<ev0luti0nXtinct> Shadow420 makes sense :) now i know! haha
<shig> broadcom: the comoputer running ubuntu  doesn't have internet i am usinf a laptop with xp to talk to you guys
<BootNinja26> I sure wish wireless wasn't such a headache.
<RunKidRun> BootNinja26, welcome to the club...USB dongle?
<Broadcom> shig: lol, well then, save it to a text file and trasfter it over if you can
<BootNinja26> RunKidRun, naw, built in to the laptop
<Schlog> help pls... in spreadsheet, i have a cell with a function returning a numeric value of 7; but when i sum the cell, it returns a value of 0... what???
<Shadow420> ev0luti0nXtinct well I would suggest u use your real hardware and make a partition( laptop) or get another Hard Drive (desktop)
<Broadcom> shig: nevermind
<RunKidRun> BootNinja26, usb dongles make me sad sometimes :)
<Broadcom> shig: look for the word broadcom in the returned text
<ev0luti0nXtinct> Shadow420 shouldn't have to do this.... The whole point of a beefy server is to serve VPC's
<YeaSt> hey, why ubuntu 8 still uses 2.6.24 kernel?
<ev0luti0nXtinct> as it is right now the HDD its accessing already is sda1
<BootNinja26> RunKidRun, yeah, I had an old netgear one that I never did get to work
<DemonicButthead> Guys.. I have a E8400 C2D OC'd to 3.7 GHz, 4 GB of DDR2 1066 PC2-8500, EVGA e-GeForce 8800GT 512MB DDR3, and running Ubuntu Hardy.. how is it possible that flash files play 'slow' and at times lock up?
<ev0luti0nXtinct> wow
<ev0luti0nXtinct> after like 20min it finally got past that part haha
<ev0luti0nXtinct> wtf?
<YeaSt> my fedora 8 box has already updated to 2.6.25 kernel now
<shig> broadcom: i don't see a broadcom in the text
<BootNinja26> RunKidRun, for my desktop, I got an atheros chipset.  madwifi ftw!  but this laptop came to me secondhand wiht a builtin broadcom and I've never gotten it working yet either
<Broadcom> BootNinja26: i can help with the broadcom
<RunKidRun> BootNinja, i tried an atheros usb...then a refurbished netgear 111v2 usb dongle...and nothing.
<BootNinja26> I've set iwconfig wlan0 essid padishah key 0123456789 and when I double check iwconfig that's all in there, but it's showing  AP: Not-Associated
<Shadow420> DemonicButthead I am wondering that to I have an older pc but java runs on XP perfectly and on ubuntu it's slower than molasses
<BootNinja26> RunKidRun, mine was a pci card
<Broadcom> shig: look for this "Network controller:"
<RunKidRun> BootNinja, usb and linux are not friends atm.
<dabbill> randomly my menus bug out so that they go behind windows that are currently open, and i have to restart X to get them to open up ontop of windows that are open.
<Shadow420> RunKidRun thats BULL
<Broadcom> Shadow420: lol
<aCCe-> hi all please help me to install HLDS with mods on UBUNTU??
<shig> broadcom: not there
<Starnestommy> aCCe-: what is HLDS?
<aCCe-> Half Life Dedicated Server
<aCCe-> (A)
<hieu> hey guys, i need a bittorrent client for this ubuntu distro, anyone know where i can get one?
<Broadcom> shig: look for Ethernet controller:
<bruenig> hieu: deluge, rtorrent, transmission, azurues, bittornado
<Shadow420> RunKidRun I have USB devices and they connect just fine
<bruenig> azureus*
<BootNinja26> hieu, do a google search.  I'm fond of azureus
<hieu> ok
<bruenig> azureus is java and made of fail, I do not recommend
<DemonicButthead> Shadow420... I was running gnash and it completely mangles the flash functionality I'm used to.  I removed it in synaptic and installed the flashplugin-nonfree and also Sun Java 6 run time.. which of those would be the issue?
<SeaPhor> hieu, look in synaptic
<DemonicButthead> because now my flash looks correct.. it's just slow :?
<shig> broadcom: k found something with ethernet controller
<Shadow420> hieu so am I
<aCCe-> Starnestommy,  HLDS is half life dedicated server
<antoin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp-is6S_b_g
<Shadow420> DemonicButthead I am not sure
<eTranquility> Hello. Okay, so I messed with stuff regarding my internet connection in Ubuntu... now I've lost the ability to connect through both wired and wireless. Will someone please be kind enough to walk me through fixing it?
<hieu> look in synptic for what?
<Starnestommy> aCCe-: give me a few minutes, please.  I think I may be able to help you with this
<aCCe-> okay thanx
<Broadcom> shig: does that line have Wireless LAN Controller in it?
<dabbill> randomly my menus bug out so that they go behind windows that are currently open, and i have to restart X to get them to open up ontop of windows that are open.
<Broadcom> eTranquility: lost the ability for both?
<shig> broadcom: bridge: nvidia corporation mcp51 ethernet controller (rev a3) thats the only line
<SeaPhor> hieu, look for one of the things bruenig  mentioned
<Broadcom> shig: look for Wireless LAN Controller
<BootNinja26> Might I have better luck with the ndiswrapper?
<eTranquility> broadcom, yes, both. I had wicd and wired worked, but then I stupidly uninstalled it.
<tuga3d> my ati driver doesn't work with blender 3d can anyone help me?
<DJ_Cranky> no offense, but ive come to dislike broadcom drivers :P
<BootNinja26> DJ_Cranky, who doesn't?
<DJ_Cranky> tuga3d what driver are you using
<Broadcom> DJ_Cranky: me too, i have this so that it will alert me if someone mentions one
<Broadcom> eTranquility: any idea how you uninstalled it?
<DJ_Cranky> broadcom haha nice
<shig> broadcom: no i can't find anything with that in it
<Broadcom> shig: darn
<eTranquility> Broadcom: I uninstalled wicd through Synaptic Package Manager.
<DJ_Cranky> its weird, i had tried everything on my laptop, the b43-fwcutter, ndiswrapper, etc
<DJ_Cranky> no luck, then one day it just worked
<shig> broadcom: is there something wrong?
<Broadcom> shig: the wireless is external,right? what is the name of it
<Itaku> how do i stream music on amarok?
<tuga3d> DJ_Cranky: the driver from the repositories
<shig> broadcom: yeah its a usb linksys wireless adapter
<Broadcom> eTranquility: and i take it you cant reinstall it because you cant connect to the internet?
<dabbill> randomly my menus bug out so that they go behind windows that are currently open, and i have to restart X to get them to open up ontop of windows that are open.
<Broadcom> shig: what is the exact name?
<eTranquility> Broadcom: Indeed.
<Broadcom> eTranquility: lol, catch 22
<BootNinja26> ok, I've just verified that the b43 module is loaded, i have an interface, but it just won't connect to the AP.
<Broadcom> eTranquility: can you transfer file to it?
<soothesayer> Itaku: Playlist -> Add Stream
<DJ_Cranky> BootNinja26 can you see the AP?
<atrus> at some point I used to be able to put a script into /etc/acpi/resume.d (in particular 99-xrandr.sh), and have it run when I resume from suspend, but now that doesn't seem to happen. Am I doing that wrong, or is there some other way I'm supposed to do this?
<shig> broadcom: what do you mean that is its exact name
<eTranquility> eTranquility: I remember... disabling stuff... some drivers, maybe... before I installed wicd. Like I said, I was messing with it, not exactly sure what I did. x.x Wired worked before without wicd. And yes, I can transfer stuff.
<Broadcom> shig, for example linksys 59392
<mod_cure> apt-cache search postfix <-- does that search a local(OS) repos  or remote repos(webiste) ?
<Broadcom> eTranquility: lol, if you meant me, then you might have to reinstall if you did not keep track
<shig> broadcom: you mean the model number? it is WUSB54GC
<RunKidRun> argh, i can't use firefox 3 beta 5 without this segmentation fault crash ;(
<ipx> Hi! My keyboard just died on my laptop while in ubuntu, but it works in the GRUB-menu and in windows xp. It just suddently happened after a clean reboot. Any ideas? :(
<eTranquility> Broadcom: Yes, sorry, I did mean you, lol. I'm not sure what to reinstall though.
<Starnestommy> aCCe-: try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-108832.html
<BootNinja26> RunKidRun, why don't you try RC1?
<aCCe-> ok w8
<DJ_Cranky> tuga3d what exactly is going wrong
<highsaccharose> Hey guys, i need some help with the genie effect in compiz... should i go to the forums
<BootNinja26> heh  and now magically, I have wireless
<DJ_Cranky> highsaccharose what is the issue?
<eTranquility> Broadcom: How can I figure out what I'm missing?
<BootNinja26> anybody remember off the top of their head how to set it so that iwconfig automatically configures at boot time?
<Itaku> soothesayer: thats to listen to other streams
<Itaku> i want to stream
<tuga3d> DJ_Cranky: when i start blender it gives me segmentation fault
<DJ_Cranky> BootNinja26 i just use the network manager
<Broadcom> eTranquility: there is not really a way, i would recomend reinstalling, i had the same prob
<highsaccharose> DJ_Cranky: I have genie effect selected in the Advanced Desktop Effects menu but it hasn't been doing anything, along with any of the other effects.  I have the AWN dock installed.
<highsaccharose> Any thoughts?
<highsaccharose> I am a total noob to Ubuntu as well as Linux.  but I love it.
<eTranquility> Broadcom: You don't mean reinstalling Hardy, do you? o.O
<highsaccharose> I am considering abandoning Windows altogether.
<tehdave> !envy|tehdave
<Broadcom> eTranquility: um... yes
<soothesayer> Itaku: you want to stream you're music to other computers?
<DJ_Cranky> highsaccharose right click your desktop, choose change background then go to the visual effects section, make sure none is not checked, as none will disable compiz
<eTranquility> Broadcom: Actually, I just messed with it again and now I have wired. =D
<Broadcom> eTranquility: yay, lol, put the return of lspci in pastebin
<DJ_Cranky> tuga3d well, it could be many things, what card do you have
<storm-zen> I'm trying to set up a dual-boot (using grub) to a different linux distro that is set up with lilo.  Can it be done?
<Broadcom> shig: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516649
<tuga3d> DJ_Cranky: an ATI Radeon xpress 200m
<DJ_Cranky> storm-zen yes
<eTranquility> Broadcom: Okay, hang on just a sec....
<DJ_Cranky> storm-zen what two distros are you after?
<BootNinja26> storm-zen, yes, you can do that.  ubuntu will probably automatically detect your other system and add it to grub.
<DJ_Cranky> tuga3d you might need the legacy driver
<storm-zen> Ubuntu (hardy) and smoothwall.  Both  are installed on separate hard drives.
<timelost> is there a way i can go from ubuntu 6.06 to 8.x via the command line?
<illriginal> Is there any way I can password protect a specific folder?
<Broadcom> tuga3d: is it a braodcom?
<timelost> i need to upgrade a server
<storm-zen> I couldn't install it with the other HD connected.
<Broadcom> timelost: deskop is a server iwth more stuff
<storm-zen> ( I had a bios issue. )
<highsaccharose> DJ_Cranky: about to do that
<chaosrl> does anyone know how to install compiz master on hardy?
<Broadcom> timelost: sorry, thought you said to a server
<RunKidRun> I fixed it guys. I just deleted the .mozilla directory from my home folder and added a few packages (ubufox) and it worked ! :) thx everyone
<timelost> Broadcom: i don't have access to a GUI environment
<tuga3d> DJ_Cranky: ok, i'm going to try. Thanks
<DJ_Cranky> chaosrl you mean compiz config?
<gnurph> can somebody point the way towards a GNOME interfaced application that burns DVDs such that a DVD player can read them?
<timelost> Broadcom: ssh only
<storm-zen> DJ_Cranky: As far as I know, I just need to know how to tell GRUB to call the other distro, right?
<Broadcom> timelost: sorry
<BootNinja26> timelost, try apt-get dist-upgrade
<chaosrl> DJ_Cranky, no, i mean a version of compiz that i can compile and install extra plugins from git with
<storm-zen> Is that information in the boot sector of the other distro, at all?
<timelost> BootNinja26: does that take me to version 8.x of ubuntu? (hardy heron, i think it's called)
<Broadcom> DJ_Cranky: does he have a broadcom?
<Broadcom> timelost: yes
<storm-zen> Can Ubuntu  (grub) be told to spontaneously detect if there is another distro and add it to the list?
<highsaccharose> DJ_Cranky: extra effects was selected
<DJ_Cranky> storm-zen yes, although i would reccommend keeping both distros on one hdd and your data on the other, as GRUB by default automatically calls OS's that are on the same HDD
<Broadcom> storm-zen: already does
<dabbill> randomly my menus bug out so that they go behind windows that are currently open, and i have to restart X to get them to open up ontop of windows that are open.
<BootNinja26> storm-zen, the installer usually detects my other system when I do a dual boot
<IndyGunFreak> *usually
<storm-zen> DJ_Cranky: Can't do that, as Smoothwall must be on a drive by itself.
<Mobius8345> quick question- What's the default partition editor in Ubuntu 8? got a couple hours' worth of packages d/l'ing and gparted doesn't work
<DJ_Cranky> highsaccharose hmm... i dont know
<BootNinja26> storm-zen, if you know where your kernel resides and where your root directory is, you can manually tell grub to boot it
<nomasteryoda> dabbill, in gnome? .. you can issue a "killall -9 gnome-panel to restart them
<storm-zen> BootNinja26: That's the installer.  Can't run the installer when both drives are hooked up.
<storm-zen> BootNinja26: That's what I'm looking for.
<dabbill> nomasteryoda, yes its in gnome
<nomasteryoda> that command will reload the panel
<BootNinja26> Mobius8345, I don't know.  I always just use the terminal
<nomasteryoda> err, actually it will kill it ... then gnome will know to restart it
<DJ_Cranky> storm-zen well it gets complicated having two bootable drives, hmm, which drive is grub running on?
<ferbyboy> does anyone know how i can change individual icon pictures? i know there are themes but there are somei want ot customize myself does anyone know how to change individual icons?
<storm-zen> BootNinja26: ... But I don't know how to tell it.
<Broadcom> ferbyboy: go to users
<storm-zen> DJ_Cranky: The first one.
<dabbill> nomasteryoda, didnt fix my problem
<DJ_Cranky> ferbyboy what kind of icon, like a launcher?
<Mobius8345> bootninja- what, the text based thing, like in DSL? I'll do that. What's the command?
<storm-zen> DJ_Cranky: /dev/hda.
<Dot2Kode> does xchat have a nickcomplete function?
<DJ_Cranky> storm-zen and ubuntu is on that drive?
<Broadcom> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_willis> Dot2Kode,  hit tab :)
<Dot2Kode> or ya gota add a script?
<storm-zen> Yes.
<ferbyboy> DJ_cranky Broadcom: yeah like the launcher icons
<thingfish> ferbyboy: sure.  Get an icon pack, unpack it, drop it in .icons
<nomasteryoda> dabbill, did you upgrade from a previous version, keeping a separate /home?
<BootNinja26> Mobius8345, fdisk /dev/hdx
<ferbyboy> thingfish thanks man
<Dot2Kode> Dr_willis: hah thx
<Dot2Kode> ;-)
<thingfish> ferbyboy: .icons is in your home folder
<Mobius8345> ah I feel like a dumbass, I was thinking that was DOS only.. thanks
<ferbyboy> thingfish i see it htere
<Mobius8345> sometimes I think it'd be easier if they WERE completely different command sets :)
<ferbyboy> but then what?
<DJ_Cranky> storm-zen then yes, you need to tell ubuntu's GRUB that there is another OS on the second drive
<ferbyboy> i already see some customized themes i have had
<Dot2Kode> just setup hardy today and really like'n it...gota go back to freakin xp though to get some passwrds...heh...
<storm-zen> DJ_Cranky: Is there a FAQ to do that?
<ferbyboy> well
<Dot2Kode> *sigh*
<BootNinja26> Broadcom, do you know how to how to autoconfigure a wireless card on boot?  I don't remember what conf file to edit
<DJ_Cranky> storm-zen ill take a look
<Broadcom> BootNinja26: what card do you have?
<storm-zen> DJ_Cranky: Much appreciated.
<nomasteryoda> Dot2Kode, you can migrate your XP install into a virtualbox image
<thingfish> ferbyboy: then go to the Appearance utility, choose Customize down at the bottom, then click on the Icons tab
<ferbyboy> say this..i just want a picture of virutalbox to have the windows symbol...dats it i wanna grab a small png or whatever format thats supported and assing it
<kajo> Is there a reason ubuntu seems unpopular in other distro community environments?
<dabbill> nomasteryoda, /home is a seperate install
<blag> can some one help me via resolution
<ferbyboy> i see thingfish thats how it works
<dabbill> nomasteryoda, /home is a seperate partition
<nomasteryoda> dabbill, and you did the upgrade?
<ferbyboy> thingfish thanks
<blag> I need help with resolution
<dabbill> nomasteryoda, no
<BootNinja26> Broadcom, I've got the card up and running, I just need to get iwconfig to connect to the AP automatically at boot
<Broadcom> kajo: that is a little bit off-topic
<highsaccharose> DJ_Cranky: oh well, thanks for your help
<dabbill> nomasteryoda, just started like 2 days ago
<nomasteryoda> oh, well there goes that theory
<thingfish> ferbyboy: that is for whole icon sets though
<Dot2Kode> nomasteryoda: i was reading' up on something about doing that...so u can run some stuff in linux? kinda like wine or what?
<Broadcom> BootNinja26: no idea
<DJ_Cranky> storm-zen this set of email conversations looks like a good place to start, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grubconf/+question/8621
<kajo> Broadcom, sorry. :\
<dabbill> nomasteryoda, been running hardy sence release
<ferbyboy> thingfish yeah do u know how to just change individual ones?
<storm-zen> DJ_Cranky: Thanks!  I just need a place to start, right now. :)
<ferbyboy> i guess i would have to create a brand new folder and customize them that way huh thingfish
<BootNinja26> Broadcom, is cool.  I'm just loath to install Xorg on a headless system
<SeaPhor> BootNinja26, are you using ndiswrapper or other?
<thingfish> ferbyboy: no, sure don't
<nomasteryoda> Dot2Kode, sure,... but you can run full-on windows or linux or even OS/2 warp inside VirtualBox .. or vmware server or vmware player
<Broadcom> BootNinja26: lol
<Dot2Kode> nomasteryoda: kick ass..didnt know that...gota go read up on that...ty ;-))
<nomasteryoda> in fact, i need to migrate my windows install from work... so i can use it here
<nomasteryoda> =D
<DJ_Cranky> Broadcom yes, i do have broadcom drivers on my hp dv9420us lappy :(
<Dot2Kode> hehe
<askvicto1> when I ssh to a server, the server auth logs complain that they can't find pam_smbpass - it seems to be slowing things down a bit - any ideas why it's doing that?
<BootNinja26> SeaPhor, I just installed with the b43 driver
<solrize_> are there new cd images available?
<Broadcom> DJ_Cranky: um... do you need help with them?
<Dot2Kode> new release of ubuntu seems to be better on resources...i have noticed...but my graphics cars is horrible...so its not really its fault =P
<Dot2Kode> card
<thingfish> Dot2Kode: get a cheap nvidia card
<blag> Okay see my problem is i am watching movies on my tv and my screen comes out on my tv bigger then i want but its on the smallest resolution i got so there for i need to some how make smaller resolutions
<storm-zen> DJ_Cranky: Didn't really cover a lilo setup.  Do I even need to worry that Smoothwall uses lilo?
<blag> can some one please help me
<thingfish> even sub-$100 cards can get you very nice desktop performance
<Broadcom> blag ask the question
<DJ_Cranky> Broadcom not at the moment, lol maybe if i need to reformat or something
<shig> broadcom: hey question i extracted the folder to my desktop but then when i run the cd wusb54gc command i get a could not be found
<SeaPhor> BootNinja26, is it at the beginning of your /etc/network/interfaces?
<Dot2Kode> thingfish: ya man i gota do something...getting to be horrible...gonna throw to gather another box soon and just fix it up...throw this in the closet and run as a media server..
<Broadcom> shig: cd desktop first
<amenado> what is the correct command in ~/.vnc/xstartup  to have an xterm with borders that I can also move around, once I have does not move..
<dabbill> nomasteryoda, any ideas what might cause this?
<DJ_Cranky> storm-zen well, basically what you want is for GRUB to load lilo on the other drive, and then lilo will load smoothwall
<Dot2Kode> sorry thing  is not pci express..which is what really sux ;-(
<thingfish> meh
<BootNinja26> SeaPhor, no, that's not what I'm looking for.  I need the conf file that configures which ap to connect to etc.
<thingfish> desktop effects, even the extra ones, will work fine with even a geforce fx 5200 I'd bet
<thingfish> which you could probably pick up for like $50
<DJ_Cranky> thingfish im on a geforce mx4400 on my oldest desktop, and even it does transparency, etc just fine
<joe34> i have a FX5200 its fine
<SeaPhor> BootNinja26, well if you want it to load at start up, it has to first on the list, or am I way off?
<Broadcom> thingfish: thats a lot for your desktop to rotate
<Dot2Kode> well then ok..hehe..looks like i gota pull out the cc# tonight then ;-)
<eTranquility> Broadcom: Okay, sorry about that. lspci? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12879/
<joe34> Make sure you have enough memory or else black window bug
<Dot2Kode> dont need a monster i dont play games...got a 360 for that stuff =P
<BootNinja26> SeaPhor, the interface is loading fine.  what I need is to tell it to connect to a specific essid with a wep key.
<thingfish> DJ_Cranky: good to know
<shig> broadcom: i did that the extracted folder in on my desktop but when i do cd (folder name) i get a no such file or directory
<BootNinja26> SeaPhor, I'm running server so I have no gui or it would be easy
<DJ_Cranky> thingfish yeah, its on an old evga personal cinema card
<fifth_rune> Is it possible to fix OpenGL flicker in Hardy on an Intel 945 vid card?
<SeaPhor> BootNinja26, ahhh, ok, are you using WPA or other enc?
<DJ_Cranky> thingfish another odd tip, vista can't do aero with it
<BootNinja26> just WEP
<DemonicButthead> anyone notice.. if you un-maximize rhythm box whilst having your Visual Effects set to Extra.. the screen just kinda sits there twitching like a dead animal?
<thingfish> DJ_Cranky: oh now that doesn't surprise me a bit.
<fifth_rune> demonic: that's a compiz setting
<SeaPhor> BootNinja26, duh, ok saw it
<amenado> BootNinja26-> paste in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<dassouki> is there a ubuntu studio room ?
<DJ_Cranky> thingfish yeah i know
<ajax4> Hey guys, I just did a clean install of Hardy and it won't let me change my screen resolution past 800x600. How can I fix this?
<Dot2Kode> i got a sorry ol' intel card...but it does transparency and stuff...again i can tell a differnce between hardy and feisty as far as it go's.
<thingfish> DJ_Cranky: is that even a directx 9 card?
<fifth_rune> demonic: if you mess with snap edges and whatnot it should fix it
<DJ_Cranky> DemonicButthead i havent had that problem
<tonyyarusso> dassouki: yes, #ubuntu-studio I believe.
<DJ_Cranky> thingfish yes 9.0a i believe
<ajax4> Oh, and the "test displays" button doesn't seem to do anything.
<BootNinja26> amenado, /etc/network/interfaces says auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback
<storm-zen> DJ_Cranky: Ok.  I'll look at it from that perspective.
<amenado> BootNinja26-> one line?
<DemonicButthead> I added a snap image to somewhere.. that's why I guess
<BootNinja26> amenado,  no, it's got a linebreak where i typed in "\n"
<Wannabe> can you put the 3dmark patch on wine after installing it? so i dont have to delate the games i alread got in and workin
<Broadcom> shig: holdon
<DJ_Cranky> storm-zen its kind of like when using wubi, windows bootloader will launch GRUB when you select ubuntu, you want the same idea
<SeaPhor> BootNinja26, i have that somewhere,,, i'll look for it,, hope you get it soon, but i will go look for it
<storm-zen> ok
<jbAU> Oh dear, just started upgrading a server this morning and it crashed just after it downloaded everything.  Now ANY command I type in is Segmentation fault
<amenado> BootNinja26-> okay modify that to include your connection to your AP, put it in auto
<BootNinja26> amenado,  you mean type in the iwconfig command on that first line?
<Wannabe> can you put the 3dmark patch on wine after installing it? so i dont have to delate the games i alread got in and workin
<amenado> BootNinja26-> nope, put another entry for your wlan or ath0 wireless interface
<thingfish> jbAU: could it be hardware?
<jbAU> thingfish: i don't think so, ran a memcheck it's all good
<abramson> dos any1 here know where apps installed from scripts downloaded from cnr.com go?
<fifth_rune> ﻿Is it possible to fix OpenGL flicker in Hardy on an Intel 945 vid card?
<jbAU> I just rebooted under and CHROOT'ed into it, everything that isn't a default bash command comes up with Segmentation fault
<abramson>  dos any1 here know where apps installed from scripts downloaded from cnr.com go?
<crdlb> fifth_rune: turn off compiz; that's the only way until DRI2
<jbAU> looks similar to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5481
<dabbill> randomly my menus bug out so that they go behind windows that are currently open, and i have to restart X to get them to open up ontop of windows that are open.
<fifth_rune> crdlb: that's not the issue, I swear because I've already tried it
<Broadcom> shig: i have to go, ask if someone else can help
<abramson> can any1 help e?
<abramson> *me?
<crdlb> fifth_rune: are you using compiz?
<fifth_rune> yes
<IndyGunFreak> is there actually anything useful in cnr, thats not in the repos?
<Broadcom> eTranquility: http://en.opensuse.org/Atheros_ndiswrapper if you need someone to walk you thought it, ask in here
<fifth_rune> when I turn it off, problem persisits
<shig> broadcom: k thanks
<dabbill> abramson, just ask your question
<crdlb> fifth_rune: but it cannot work with compiz on intel
<eTranquility> Broadcom: I'll try, thanks for your help.
<Broadcom> bye
<amenado> abramson-> how did you do the download? what command?
<BootNinja26> amenado, ok, that's done, but where do I specify the essid and key?
<fifth_rune> crdlb: what do you mean? I turn off compiz, then try something using OpenGL and there's still flickering
<abramson> i said download, it donloaded as a .cnr
<amenado> BootNinja26-> on same interfaces file..  man interfaces so you'd get a flavor of how it should look like
<andrewbuntu> Can anyone help me? I have the latest upgrades of everything, and my wired connection still won't work. Just my wireless...I am on a Dell Inspiron 2500 laptop and have a 3Com Driver Dell said that is a 3CCFE575CT 10/100 MB Ethernet Cardbus PC Card
<abramson> i opened it, installed it, and cant find it
<alexbOrsova> does ubuntu come with a wordlist?
<BootNinja26> amenado, ok thanks I'll look at that
<crdlb> fifth_rune: what exactly do you mean by flicking? do you see flashes of the window behind it whenever it updates?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: dude, are you still here?
<amenado> !who | abramson
<ubottu> abramson: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DJ_Cranky> alexbOrsova what do you mean by word list?
<fifth_rune> crdlb: the screen of the video or program flashes black, I don't see the window behind it though
<fifth_rune> just black flashing
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, yes
<alexbOrsova> DJ_Cranky: a list of words (like a dictionary). i heard ubuntu comes with one.
<amenado> AndrewB-> what do you get when you do an ifconfig ?
<abramson> ubottu: i have no idea wer it installed to, but if i try to install again, it says its alredy installed
<ubottu> abramson: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dabbill> randomly my menus bug out so that they go behind windows that are currently open, and i have to restart X to get them to open up ontop of windows that are open.
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: how and why? :) What time is it over there?
<SeaPhor> BootNinja26, have you done sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "linksys_SES_14103" key
<DJ_Cranky> alexbOrsova yes, open your applications menu, and go to accessories
<SeaPhor> BootNinja26, have you done sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "linksys_SES_14103" key <key>
<DemonicButthead> is there a media player that works similar to the classic winamp?  I'm talking like the original default skin you downloaded for windows since like 97
<amenado> SeaPhor-> i sent him to read the man pages for interfaces..
<tom__> Hi.  bit of a weird problem.  I'm running an Acer laptop, using a the restricted fglrx driver.  At random, my computer just freezes, gets VERTICAL lines through the screen, and slowly fades out.  I just took a video of it because I know no other way to explain it.  Anyone know anything about this?
<abramson> amenado: i have no idea wer it installed to, but if i try to install again, it says its alredy installed
<IndyGunFreak> alexbOrsova: there's a dictionary panel applet also, that is awesome.. i use it frequently
<SeaPhor> amenado, :-)
<amenado> abramson-> how did you do the download? what command?
<DJ_Cranky> tom__ mine does that sometimes
<abramson> wat u mean "command"
<tom__> DJ_Cranky, Really?  It happens to me about once a week.
<DJ_Cranky> tom__ the laptop is probably overheating
<artenius> abramson: try typing "whereis programname" in a terminal, it's probably in /usr/bin
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, its 10 pm here?
<Reck_> Anyone have know of a tutorial where I can learn how to recquire a password to access my website?
<alexbOrsova> DJ_Cranky: i didn't actually mean a dictionary. if you google wordlist you might see what I mean. I don't know why but I thought ubuntu came with one...
<amenado> !who | abramson
<ubottu> abramson: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<abramson> thx dude
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: are you on all day? I don't think i've heard of more dedication than that.
<amenado> Reck_-> google for  https please and .htaccess  apache
<platyhelminth> Hi, I can't clean my trash, it says that i don't have the permission. how to fix this ?
<kevogod> My network card is not working in 8.04. I am using Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet and it does not receive an IPv4 IP address. Network Manager will endlessly try to request an IP address, but it never receives one. It works fine in Windows and worked fine in previous releases of Ubuntu. Does anyone know of a solution?
<tom__> DJ_Cranky, I monitor it fairly closely.  It was at 125f/113f.  I've even ran it to 180f while converting .avi's.. it tends to do it at random, not via heat..
<tom__> DJ_Cranky,  Is it possible to use ANY kind of driver to replace "fglrx" - and be able to use compiz?
<DJ_Cranky>  tom__ hmm, well, what are you doing when it happens, any pattern?
<tom__> DJ_Cranky,  At that time?  I was .. let me look at the video.  I was chatting in xchat.
<fifth_rune> ﻿Is it possible to fix OpenGL flicker in Hardy on an Intel 945 vid card?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, lol, not really, on week-ends i stay loged when i'm home and check it and have it set to beep when PM or directed msg
<ajax4> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gnea> kevogod: what's your internet connection type?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: its just that whenever ive logged in for the past few days you've been here. :)
<Reck_> amenado, something more basic then that...
<andrewbuntu> everything, and my wired connection still won't work. Just my wireless...I am on a Dell Inspiron 2500 laptop and have a 3Com Driver Dell said that is a 3CCFE575CT 10/100 MB Ethernet Cardbus PC Card
<tom__> DJ_Cranky,  is it possible to use any kind of other driver to replace it and be able to use compiz still?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, also, i made a vow- for the next year i am going to learn everything i can about ubuntu, and where better, and if i can help ppl along the way with what i do know, all the better
<Reck_> amenado, I have basic HTML knowledge
<kevogod> Gnea, I connect my network card to a router that uses DHCP with DSL.
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: so I still dont have my touchscreen working ;)
<DJ_Cranky> tom__ my laptop does it every time i shut down, and all my computers are nvidia so, i don't know exactly
<askvicto1> I've got a strange issue with ssh to a server - it's really slow to establish the connection. If I ssh back from the server to the client it's heaps faster. it does the same thing whether I use a name or and IP address. Any ideas?
<Gnea> kevogod: and your dual-boot setup uses DHCP in windows?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: just joking, about the wink
<kevogod> Gnea, Yes.
<tom__> DJ_Cranky, If I upload this - send u a link - will u verify?
<DJ_Cranky> tom__ sure
<silverton> where could I find help with fuppes?
<tmapj> can someone pls help me with streamtuner? it keeps giving me the error: "Failed to execute child process "xmms" (no such file or directory)."
<Gnea> kevogod: have you parses /var/log/syslog at all to see if there are any errors?
<tmapj> can someone pls help me with streamtuner? it keeps giving me the error: "Failed to execute child process "xmms" (no such file or directory)."
<Gnea> s/parses/parsed/g
<kevogod> Gnea, No.
<tom__> DJ_Cranky, Okay, Uploading.
<Gnea> kevogod: try this then: open a terminal and type:  tail -f /var/log/syslog   then, try to click on the network connection icon on the upper-right of your top desktop bar
<kevogod> OK
<SeaPhor> well, I'll ask the linux dept friend i have, he works 2 floors down from me and i see him at the smoke-break area daily
<kevogod> bbl
<hieu> how do i view .swf files in ubuntu?
<tom__> DJ_Cranky, I PM'd you the link.
<fifth_rune> hiou: totem works
<tmapj> can someone pls help me with streamtuner? it keeps giving me the error: "Failed to execute child process "xmms" (no such file or directory)."
<hieu> what's totem?
<Gnea> hieu: install flashplayer
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: its okay. at this point if I dont get it working I wont be that disappointed. its a little frustrating, though, because I know I got it to work before...
<hieu> is that in the synatic?
<Gnea> !flashplugin | hieu
<ubottu> hieu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DJ_Cranky> tom__ i did not get it
<Seeker`> tmapj: Please dont repeat your question so often, if people know the answer, they will tell you
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, what model u have exactly? the HP dir may know as well and i have access to that
<tmapj> ok
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: 1000tz I believe.
<fifth_rune> ﻿Is it possible to fix OpenGL flicker in Hardy on an Intel 945 vid card?  disabling Compiz does not work
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: HP Pavilion Entertainment PC 1000tz
<Gnea> fifth_rune: what video driver are you using?
<qrush|laptop> how do i restart the ssh daemon on gutsy?
<tom__> DJ_Cranky  http://www.sendspace.com/file/93w4pu
<rokhati> heloo
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, and os is... tablet?
<qrush|laptop> doing "/etc/init.d/sshd restart" does not work
<Apokalipz> http://www.prizerebel.com/index.php?r=225026 Go there to get awesome free prizes such as Anime, Video Games, Nexon Cards and much more! Click on the link, sign up, and start earning points by completing the surveys and 100% free offers (No credit card required). Redeem the points that you earned to get those free prizes. Its that easy! So what are you waiting for? Click on that link, sign up, and start earning those points!
<tmapj> ok
<fifth_rune> Gnea: Intel GMA 945
<Gnea> !spam | Apokalipz
<ubottu> Apokalipz: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<tmapj> can someone pls help me with streamtuner? it keeps giving me the error: "Failed to execute child process "xmms" (no such file or directory)."
<DJ_Cranky> tom__ ok watching now
<ajax4> !xgl
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tom__> Is that what yours does?
<DemonicButthead> is there a media player for Ubuntu that works and ISN'T RhythmBox?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: what do you mean by os? Its a tablet pc and came with Vista on it
<Gnea> fifth_rune: no no, the *driver* for X.org
<aoeuid> is there any easy way to create an encrypted partition/hard disk on an already-installed ubuntu 8.04 system?
<palomer__> hello
<tom__> DemonicButthead - Amarok is amazing.  It's KDE, but amazing.
<palomer__> I need gpatch but I don't know which package it's in
<DemonicButthead> well.. more specifically.. what do you guys use? :P
<aoeuid> DemonicButthead: VLC is good :)
<DJ_Cranky> tom__ the pixels all eventually turn white, correct?
<tom__> DJ_Cranky,  YES!
<fifth_rune> Intel 810 I think, is that what you are asking?
<dabbill> randomly my menus bug out so that they go behind windows that are currently open, and i have to restart X to get them to open up ontop of windows that are open.
<Seeker`> nixternal: Can you do something about Apokalipz?
<tom__> So that's just a problem with the restricted drivera/
<Gnea> fifth_rune: sort of - look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see for sure
<DJ_Cranky> tom__ yeah i think your video driver is causing a kernel panic
<aoeuid> or has anyone here encrypted their disks/partitions?
<britton> DemonicButthead, I just installed Amarok it works just fine
<nixternal> Seeker`: what's up?
<blizzardman1219> can someone give me some advice on a wireless card that will work out of the box with Hardy?
<lnar> how can enable dri for two users with an intel card?
<troxor> blizzardman1219: d-link wua 1340
<Seeker`> nixternal: Look at Apokalipz's message about 2mins 30secs ago
<fifth_rune> Gnea: is it under "device"?
<DemonicButthead> Britton.. thanks, but it's KDE.. I don't know where that puts me.. I'm currently using Gnome
<Gnea> fifth_rune: or click on System->Administration->Screens and Graphics
<lnar> please help,how can enable dri for two users with an intel card?
<Gnea> fifth_rune: then click on the Graphics Card tab, it will tell you the driver
<nixternal> Apokalipz: why oh why would you do that?!?!
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, vista home, business, which one of the 7 vistas do u have ,,, and it matters because you may need to wine the app that runs touchscreen, I just want to have all info when i talk to him
<tom__> DJ_Cranky, Do you know if it's possible to still use COMPIZ any other way than using the fglrx driver?
<Poindextra> ﻿Okay, so.  I'm trying to get Ubuntu 8.04 installed on my friend's desktop, but I can't get any farther than a startup screen, and all I can access is a list of built-in commands, and I don't know where to go from here.  Would it be a hardware compatibility problem?
<DemonicButthead> Tom and Aoeuid: Thank you
 * Gnea slips nixternal a tasty widget
<nixternal> SeaPhor: hahahahahahaha, which on of the 7 vistas?!? lol, rofl
<britton> DemonicButthead, I'm using Ubuntu (GNOME) 8.04 - it installed some other files but it runs just fine
<fifth_rune> Gnea: well it says graphics card 945 GMA but driver = none
<Poindextra> I'm sorry if that's a repeat, I got disconnected.
<nixternal> holy smokes, I just wet myself
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: I hope I won't need to use wine, that would be fubar.  think I have vista home.
<Gnea> fifth_rune: oh my... how many screens are there listed in the other tab?
<blizzardman1219> troxor: thank you, i'll try that one.
<DemonicButthead> Is there a simple way to switch between GNOME and KDE?
<fifth_rune> Gnea: 2
<tom__> DemonicButthead, just log out/log back in.
<alexbOrsova> Anyone know where the wordlist that the author of this blog post is actually located: http://blag.xkcd.com/2007/12/
<alexbOrsova> talks about
<DJ_Cranky> tom__ well, i honestly do not knoe
<tom__> DJ_Cranky, ack.
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, ok, i'll look all info i can on HP dir at work on mon and talk to my Linux dept buddy, i know he's also working on the next-gen of same model
<alexbOrsova> let me refrase that: does anyone know where the wordlist that the author in this blog post is talking about is actually located: http://blag.xkcd.com/2007/12/
<DJ_Cranky> tom__ well, you could go on a mass googling rampage
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: thanks
<DJ_Cranky> tom__ i don't know if you will find as good of a driver tho
<fifth_rune> Gnea: last time I screwed around in the Screens/Graphics menu though I had to re-configure my .xorg
<dabbill> randomly my menus bug out so that they go behind windows that are currently open, and i have to restart X to get them to open up ontop of windows that are open.
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: ill probably be in here sometime between 5 and 10 PM my time
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: monday
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, what time zone?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: eastern us
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, so its just after 11 there?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: ok stop. what is the time where you live right now?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, 10:09 pm
<fifth_rune> Gnea???
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704453
<darthanubis> why?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: you are 1 hour behind me(its 11 PM here). so for you that means ill be here between 4PM to 9PM.
<darthanubis> xubuntu not recognizing blank cds, with brasero or xfburn?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, I live in CST/   in Texas
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: linux cowboy, eh?
<SeaPhor> alexbOrsova, also, any time i am on, i am also in #SeaPhor, for off-topic stuff
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: you have your own channel open? thats intense.
<andrewbuntu> Can anyone help me? I have the latest upgrades of everything (on Hardy), and my wired connection still won't work. Just my wireless...I am on a Dell Inspiron 2500 laptop and have a 3Com Driver Dell said that is a 3CCFE575CT 10/100 MB Ethernet Cardbus PC Card
<fifth_rune> ﻿Is it possible to fix OpenGL flicker in Hardy on an Intel 945 vid card? disabling Compiz does not work
<tmapj> can someone pls help me with streamtuner? it keeps giving me the error: "Failed to execute child process "xmms" (no such file or directory)."
<Poindextra> ﻿Okay, I'm trying to get Ubuntu 8.04 installed on my friend's desktop, but I can't get any farther than a startup screen, and all I can access is a list of built-in commands, and I don't know where to go from here.  Would it be a hardware compatibility problem?
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu well, you seem to have the opposite of most peoples problems..
<andrewbuntu> haha...yeah I am on my wireless now
<fifth_rune> lol
<andrewbuntu> DJ_Cranky, what should I do?
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu is the ethernet an integrated card on the motherboard?
<andrewbuntu> DJ_Cranky, it is definitely integrated on the motherboard
<b4l74z4r> how can i get an easy overview over which folders that use the most space on my hd?
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu oh nevermind i did not see you were on a laptop
<tmapj> can someone pls help me with streamtuner? it keeps giving me the error: "Failed to execute child process "xmms" (no such file or directory)."
<dj_hamsta> could i forward UDP ports via SSH tunneling ?
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu well, so when you go to system-administration, network, you do not see a wired connection at all?
<Seeker`> tmapj: Did you use automatix?
<andrewbuntu> let me double check
<tmapj> seeker what is automatix
<Seeker`> I take that as a no thenn - thats a good thing
<Seeker`> tmapj: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<_Lugia_> hello
<tmapj> 8.04
<_Lugia_> anyone can read me ok? been just registering the nickname
<tmapj> see my lonely life unfold, i see it every day
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to password protect folders?
<tmapj> see my lonely mind explode, when i've gone insane
<fifth_rune> ﻿Is it possible to fix OpenGL flicker in Hardy on an Intel 945 vid card? disabling compiz does not work
<andrewbuntu> DJ_Cranky, It says that there is a point to point connection but it is not connected
<fifth_rune> alternatively, is there a channel for OpenGL issues?
<tmapj> you there seeker?
<Seeker`> tmapj: The problem is that something is looking for xmms which  isn't installed
<Gauss> Allright, I can't get my restricted drivers manager to see that I have an Nvidia card.
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu the point to point is a dialup modem
<dabbill> randomly my menus bug out so that they go behind windows that are currently open, and i have to restart X to get them to open up ontop of windows that are open.
<tmapj> how do i install it seeker
<PPKuma> hi, i'm trying to make an iso cd image with dd but i keep getting an IO error. can someone help me?
<Gauss> Know what?
<Gauss> Hey, quick question.
<tmapj> seeker how do i install it
<Gauss> Cause I've got an idea.
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to password protect folders? o.O
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu so you only see a wireless and point to point?
<Poindextra> !ask ubottu
<ubottu> Factoid ask ubottu not found
<andrewbuntu> DJ, yes
<Seeker`> tmapj: It isn't in the repositories any more - try install xmss2
<Seeker`> I mean xmms2
<tmapj> ok brb
<tonyyarusso> illriginal: man chmod
<tom__> DJ_Cranky, Is there a log I could read when I reboot my computer to give me a more detailed description when the fx driver causes a kernel panic?
<tonyyarusso> illriginal: also, gpg.
<illriginal> chmod can password protect? o.O
<tonyyarusso> illriginal: chmod limits to accounts.  accounts have passwords.
<Seeker`> tmapj: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/29102
<andrewbuntu> DJ_Cranky, there is only a wireless and point to point...nothing else...
<russ> I have a question for anybody about software repositories. I have a friend who has no internet access. How can I make a CD/DVD for him with some of the install packages that can be found on the Synaptic Package Manager etc.?
<_Lugia_> can anyone lend me a hand on setting virtualbox + vrdp? I always got full screen instead of selected windows apps
<Flannel> !aptoncd | russ
<ubottu> russ: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu ok, open up a terminal, and do an lspci, is there anything that shows up as ethernet or something similar
<illriginal> is there a tutorial on password protecting folders?
<tonyyarusso> not that I'm aware of specifically.
<cirkit|lappy> my wireless SSID is not broadcasting suddenly and it's not set to be a hidden SSID, anyone know a workaround? Following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406358 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29160&highlight=WLI2-PCI-G54 doesn't get my network to show
<stoffer> can someone help me figure out how to mount the sd card I have plugged into my internal card reader?
<DJ_Cranky> tom__ hmm, if ubuntu logs anythinh it will show up in /var/log
<tmapj> still not working
<amenado> illriginal-> you have used google to find those info yes?
<illriginal> well I'm gonna try searching with the keyword, "chmod" now :P
<andrewbuntu> DJ_Cranky. it shows a PCI Bridge...and a Cardbus Bridge...is that what you are talking about?
<renato__> hey guys, I updated my Ubuntu today (7.04), got a problem (W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net feisty-cafuego Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY #####) and my openvpn stop working. What do I do?
<_Lugia_> can anyone lend me a hand on setting virtualbox + vrdp? I always got full screen instead of selected windows apps
<russ> Flannel thanks! Are the packages listed in Synaptic Pkg Manager all compatible with it?
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu you want something with ethernet in the name
<amenado> illriginal-> include  acl  in your search
<Flannel> russ: yeah, packages are packages
<Seeker`> tmapj: did you see the link I sent you?
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu mine shows up as 00:05.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Ethernet (rev a5)
<tmapj> seeker yes im checking it out
<russ> Flannel thanks much
<andrewbuntu> DJ_Cranky, then there is nothing of that sort
<tj83> hello everyone
<bruenig> !offtopic | tj83
<ubottu> tj83: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu do you have another operating system on the laptop
<errpast> anyone recommend an external dvd burner that is compatible out of box with Ubuntu?
<andrewbuntu> DJ_Cranky no just this
<tj83> can someone give me pointers to get speedstepping for intel core 2 duo working? point me to a good how to for ubuntu 8.04
<tj83> i have AMD and it works fine.. but i am trying to help my brother get his working.
<tmapj> seeker i keep getting an error
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu well, it could be a bad controller, it should at least show up as a pci device, whether or not it works
<Seeker`> tmapj: the same error?
<tmapj> no
<renato__> I updated my Ubuntu today (7.04), got a problem (W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net feisty-cafuego Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY #####) and my openvpn stop working. What do I do?
<tmapj> i get an error when i try to install the plugins
<Seeker`> tmapj: what error? Use the patebin if it is more than a line or two
<Seeker`> !paste | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tmapj> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tmapj> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu if it does not show up in lspci then ubuntu does not even see a device, let alone is capable to use it
<andrewbuntu> DJ_Cranky How can I check that...I think I used it before...
<Seeker`> tmapj: do you have another package manager open? If so, you need to close it
<tmapj> ok
<tj83> I have come in here almost every day asking about speedstepping for core 2 duo... tons of people have that processor type... and nobody can give any advice?
<fifth_rune> Is it possible to fix OpenGL flicker problem with Intel 945 GMA graphics card?  disabling compiz does not work.
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu there really is no way unfortunately, if the hardware is broken well, its broken, i would say if you could try using it with windows
<tmapj> seeker still getting the same error
<tmapj> ive got to get out of here
<andrewbuntu> DJ_Cranky I think I did use it on Windows XP, in lspci it didn't show anything with ethernet in the name. At least my wireless works haha.
<Seeker`> tmapj: That error means that there is another package manager running
<tmapj> ive got to get out of here
<_Lugia_> seeking for help setting a Windows XP under VirtualBox + SeamlessRDP, whe
<tmapj> no seeker
<tmapj> seeker its a new error
<tmapj> seeker i already installed the pluginhs
<tmapj> plugins
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu yeah, if you want you can PM me your full lspci output and i will take a look
<_Lugia_> seeking for help setting a Windows XP under VirtualBox + SeamlessRDP, when trying to connect with 1 app through seamlessrdp it goes full screen instead of just 1 window
<Seeker`> what is the new error?
<andrewbuntu> DJ_Cranky, I will do that
<ademos> Ubuntu Hardy: After using the correct fstab commands, I get my two harddisks auto-mounted, and put on my desktop, but I can't seem to get their mount point names to be displayed. instead they're named "1000.2 GB Media" which wouldn't be that big a deal, except I have two indenticle disks. Any ideas?
<tmapj> sorry not "new" per se, its the old error:
<tmapj> seeker: Failed to execute child process "xmms" (no such file or directory).
<tom__> DJ_Cranky,  Do you know much about mtrr? (Sorry ot keep bugging you ... )
<DJ_Cranky> ademos you need something to label the volume
<kdc1956> why is thoggen dvd ripper so slow
<DJ_Cranky> tom__ i am happy to help, and unfortunately no
<ademos> DJ_Cranky, I'll pastebin my fstab file to explain
<tmapj> sure like to see that little children
<tmapj> shes only 4 years old
<tmapj> id give her back
<tmapj> all of her playthings
<Itaku> a program that can broadcast over a shoutcast server?
<tmapj> even the ones i stole
<tom__> Does anyone here know much about mtrr?
<_Lugia_> seeking for help setting a Windows XP under VirtualBox + SeamlessRDP, when trying to connect with 1 app through seamlessrdp it goes full screen instead of just 1 window
<tmapj> seeker: you there?
<ademos> DJ_Cranky, http://pastebin.ca/1021564
<DJ_Cranky> kdc1956 it is probably ripping on a frame by frame, eg a 2 hour movie takes two hours to rip
<Seeker`> tmapj: please dont spam the channel
<tj83> is there a channel for cpu issues?
<Seeker`> tmapj: http://www.mepislovers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=5289
<dabbill> randomly my menus bug out so that they go behind windows that are currently open, and i have to restart X to get them to open up ontop of windows that are open. Any one know?
<kdc1956> is there a way to speed up thoggen dvd ripper
<ademos> DJ_Cranky, as you can see, I did all I know of to label them
<kdc1956> dj yes it is
<DJ_Cranky> ademos what you did is set them a mount point, what file system are they using?
<ademos> ext3
<DJ_Cranky> ademos right click the volumes,  choose properties and attempt to rename them
<andrewbuntu> DJ_Cranky did you get that? Sorry I am new to this...
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu yes i did,
<tj83> will anyone take on a core 2 duo cpu scaling problem?
<ademos> DJ_Cranky, "Sorry, couldn't rename "1000.2 GB Media" to "Storage": Operation not supported by backend"
<fifth_rune> ﻿Is it possible to fix OpenGL flicker problem with Intel 945 GMA graphics card?  disabling compiz does not work.
<DJ_Cranky> ademos try logging in as root and doing it.
<illriginal> hmm... seems like no one has a solution to password protect a specific file.
<tj83> fith_rune... have looked at refresh rates in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<fifth_rune> tj83: tried scaling down to 50HZ from 60, didn't work
<tj83> that might not be the problem firth_rune... but possible?
<astro76> !gpg | illriginal
<ubottu> illriginal: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<fifth_rune> that's the only scaling I could see
<fifth_rune> from screen resolution menu
<tj83> fifth_rune... my only guess sorry.. i am new to linux
<_Lugia_> seeking for help setting a Windows XP under VirtualBox + SeamlessRDP, when trying to connect with 1 app through seamlessrdp it goes full screen instead of just 1 window
<fifth_rune> tj83: that's ok, thanks anyway
<tau> is http://packages.ubuntu.com working for anyone here???
<tmapj> seeker thanks that link did the trick
<tj83> TRYING TO GET HELP AROUND HERE IS IMPOSSIBLE *HINT* *HINT* sorry for shouting... but i havent been heard in a week
<tmapj> seeker can you help me get my virtual midi keyboard working?
<Seeker`> tmapj: Cool
<Seeker`> tmapj: Dont really know anything about them. And it is 4:30am here.
<Starnestommy> tau: it's timing out on me
<Seeker`> tj83: Calm down. If someone knew the answer, they would tell you
<tmapj> seeker you live in GMT timezone?
<andrewbuntu> DJ_Cranky, so is that card not even being seen by Ubuntu?
<tmapj> in uk?
<tau> Starnestommy: damn, I was hoping someone here might know what the problem is, it's been like that for over an hour
<ademos> DJ_Cranky, how do I log in as root? Already tried username "root" password [the root password] but it says it's wrong
 * emma *smiles*
<Flannel> tj83: You've been here ofr less than 15 minutes.  Not everyone is awake/active all the time.  Repeat your question every 15-20-30 minutes, and you'll get an answer soon enough
<Seeker`> tmapj: I am in the GMT timezone, yes
<Flannel> ademos: There is no root password, use sudo instead of the root account.
<tmapj> uk?
<tmapj> netherlands?
<ademos> Flannel, how would I use sudo to rename a harddisk?
<Starnestommy> tau: it had that problem a couple weeks ago, then it worked for a while, but it appears to be down right now.  I was able to access it a few hours ago, though
<DJ_Cranky> andrewbuntu yes, and considering ethernet cards rarely have problems i would say the card is broken
<tmapj> Belgium ?
<Flannel> ademos: rename a harddisk?
<tj83> seeker... i know for fact that this is a popular and extremely common chip.... surely some of you have it... and even if there is a problem that is unresolved atleast let me know that others are experiencing the same thing...
<tmapj> france?
<tj83> Flannel.. i been in here daily.
<ademos> <DJ_Cranky> ademos right click the volumes,  choose properties and attempt to rename them
<tau> Starnestommy: guess I just have to wait :(
<hieu> what software i use to watch .rm streaming video's from the web?
<andrewbuntu> DJ_Cranky thanks, I will just stop trying to get it to work then. Thanks for the help. It must be broken.
<Flannel> ademos: Whatever you were going to do (command wise), put sudo in front of it and it'll work.
<ademos> Flannel,  <DJ_Cranky> ademos right click the volumes,  choose properties and attempt to rename them
<Seeker`> tj83: If people have been having the same problem, it will probably have bene reported on the forums / in launchpad
<darthanubis> Bug #181703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181703 in brasero "Brasero does not recognize audio CD or blank CD-R" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181703
<Flannel> ademos: right click the volume where?
<Seeker`> tmapj: "GMT" is sufficient :)
<ademos> Flannel, I assumed in "computer"
<tmapj> is there anyone who could help me get the virtual midi keyboard working?
<ademos> Flannel, here's a repeat of my issue --- Ubuntu Hardy: After using the correct fstab commands, I get my two harddisks auto-mounted, and put on my desktop, but I can't seem to get their mount point names to be displayed. instead they're named "1000.2 GB Media" which wouldn't be that big a deal, except I have two indenticle disks. Any ideas?
<tj83> seeker... i was unaware of "launchpad" that might be helpfull.... investigating...
<Flannel> ademos: `gksu nautilus` will get you a root nautilus window.  Close that window *as* *soon* *as* you're done.
<ademos> Flannel, and my fstab http://pastebin.ca/1021564
<tj83> although google turned up nothing.
<marcioapf> i'm just about to upgrade ubuntu. I have windows on the same computer, is there any problem with it?
<Seeker`> tmapj: Have you tried googling?
<ademos> Flannel, alright
<Seeker`> http://launchpad.net <-- tj83
<DJ_Cranky> ademos go to system-administration- login window- go to security tab, check the box that says allow local administrator logon
<Flannel> ademos: I believe automount stuff is done in mtab, but I'm not too familiar with the gnome automounting.
<tmapj> seeker i want to emigrate to Europe, preferably Scandinavia. Would you be able to help me out or give me some direction at all?
<marcioapf> i'm just about to upgrade ubuntu. I have windows on the same computer, is there any problem with it?
<jbroome> tmapj: OT
<ademos> DJ_Cranky, used the gksudo and got in
<Flannel> ademos: Please don't recommend people enable the root account, let alone log in graphically with it.
<DJ_Cranky> ademos that works too :D
<KindOne> I am currently using a Linksys Wtr54g, and I have some idiots that like to use LimeWire... is there a way I can block limewire from the router ???
<tmapj> is there anyone who could help me get the virtual midi keyboard working?
<ademos> Flannel, strange, the drives appear to be named "storage" and "projects" but everywhere else sidebar, desktop, they are "100 gb media"
<ademos> Flannel, that wasn't me recommending it, it was DJ_Cranky ....
<Seeker`> tmapj: Please stop repeating your question so often. If people know the answer they will tell you. I would advise *at least* 15 minutes
<wols_> KindOne: not ubuntu related
<ipx> KindOne: i guess you could block the standard limewire port :)
<misngh> is it just me or does 8.04 suck a lot?
<sudobash> that will only slow it down
<Dr_willis> KindOne,   You could see whata ports they are using and block the ports. not the app. Good luck with it however. :) a lot of those apps can change ports
<marcioapf> I have windows and ubuntu on the same PC. is there any problem with the upgrade to 8.04?????
<DJ_Cranky> misngh i don't see any downside versus earlier versions
<Starnestommy> marcioapf: it should work
<wols_> misngh: it doesn't, but: every new ubuntu release has a number of people with problems. never update to it immediately...
<DJ_Cranky> marcioapf how is the dual boot configured, with wubi or with partitions?
<wols_> wait a bit for it to settle down
<misngh> DJ_Cranky, i see plenty .. the changes are gratuitous and regressive
<Flannel> ademos: err, sorry.  You're right, and I knew that.
<marcioapf> i have partitions.
<Arrick> hey, how do I run chkdsk on an external usb drive in ubuntu 8.04 (noob question, yes)
<tmapj> whats the channel for ubuntu studio, anyone?
<Flannel> DJ_Cranky: Please don't recommend people enable the root account, let alone log in graphically with it.
<marcioapf> DJ_Cranky i have partitions
<DJ_Cranky> Flannel ok,
<Flannel> tmapj: #ubuntustudio
<wols_> Arrick: fsck /path/to/device
<Arrick> heya Flannel
<DJ_Cranky> marcioapf i don't see how there could be any problem
<Flannel> Howdy Arrick
<Arrick> thanks wols_
<misngh> the new wireless tool sucks, i have to reconfigure wlan after couple of reboots/wakeups .. the samba tools are shit, the new nautilus thing is buggy as hell  .. what's to celebrate?
<ademos> Flannel, DJ_Cranky so it seems the only two places I don't see the labels are the side bar and the desktop....the two places I need them most; any ideas?
<tmapj> arrrgh, there's no one in ubuntustudio
<marcioapf> DJ_Cranky ok, thanks =)
<ademos> Flannel, I can see the labels while in root nautilus
<tuga3d> hi again
<Flannel> ademos: You may try #gnome on irc.gnome.org if no one here knows.  I'm not all that familiar with gnome
<Seeker`> misngh: Do you actually have a support question? Or are you just here to insult ubuntu? Also, please watch your language
<ademos> Flannel, okay thanks
<misngh> Seeker`, support question for what? there is zero chance of having anyone care or even be aware that it's broken
<DJ_Cranky> ademos i have the same problem with my drives, so if you find a solution please do share
<Arrick> wols_ uhmm, how do I get the path to it, when it tells me to run fsck without device being mounted?
<Flannel> misngh: You're welcome to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic, but this channel is for support only.  Thanks.
<ademos> DJ_Cranky, hah alright. And by the way, it worked flawless in Gutsy
<tuga3d> i've follow this wiki and when i try to build the driver gives me an error
<tuga3d> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<wols_> Arrick: fdisk -l, check your dmesg, etc
<DJ_Cranky> ademos i know... :(
<YaroMan86> Does anyone know how to apply source patches?
<misngh> so talking about how ubuntu sucks is off topic? no one interested in fixing bugs and figuring otu what's wrong? explains a lot actually
<wols_> tuga3d: which driver, WHAT error?
<nixternal> misngh: yes, it is offtopic
<hieu> hey i am trying ot install vlc from synaptic and i get this msg: vlc:
<hieu>  Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>=1.2.5) but it is not installable
<hieu> why is that?
<Flannel> misngh: Talk about Ubuntu is offtopic.  support is the only topic for this channel.
<zChris> misngh: yes in this channel it is
<Gauss> Yay switching from Ubuntu to just plain Debian Stable.
<wols_> misngh: this is a SUPPORT channel, not a RANT channel. so yes you are OT
<nixternal> misngh: don't come in here complaining about something, go to Launchpad and file a bug
<emma> misngh - please stop, you are not on a good path.
<wols_> misngh: so you can ask about the specific problems you have but not rant about them.
<misngh> i send plenty of "crash reports" to launchpad
<wols_> and "program X sucks" is ranting. very stupid ranting
<nixternal> misngh: that rocks! thanks!
<tuga3d> wols_: http://pastebin.com/m63a46d99
<Flannel> misngh: Bugs are in #ubuntu-bugs, etc, we have lots of channels for specific things, this one is for support only.  Ranting is welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic, but not here.
<zChris> Flannel: hehe welcome? ;)
<wols_> tuga3d: why do you compile this driver?
<emma> Flannel - I'm not sure that ranting is welcome in -offtopic either.
<tuga3d> because the driver from repository crashs blender 3d. i'm just trying...
<Flannel> zChris: Of course it is.  As long as it follows the CoC, nothing wrong with banter.
<mgs> is there any easy way for me to check if my system is booting in legacy mode or ahci? I'm on a mac pro and I tried patching the GRUB stage1 but I can't tell if it is working or not. Things seem much snappier but it's hard to tell after this many reboots.
<solrize_> nobody seems to know if a new install cd is coming.  i might open a launchpad bug suggesting one.
<tuga3d> wols_: ﻿because the driver from repository crashs blender 3d. i'm just trying...
<Flannel> solrize_: What do you mean a new install CD?
<tj83> Can someone confirm that they have core 2 duo with cpu scaling working?
<wols_> ng0n: dmesg should tell if it uses achi
<wols_> *ahci
<tmapj> is there anyone who could help me get the virtual midi keyboard working?
<ahorriblemess> hey all... I was wondering if anyone would know this... I have an IBM PC. When I run Windows XP.. the fan is on the whole time and is super loud... and it's really slow. When I run Ubuntu, the fan comes on when needed and everything runs smoothly
<solrize_> flannel, one that doesn't propagate the openssl bug.  the current install cd is practically malware.
<fifth_rune> why does it say in "Screen and Graphics" taht I have no driver?  I have Intel 945 GMA graphics card, resolution and everythign works great, but under 'driver' it says none
<ahorriblemess> is something wrong with Windows or is the BIOS settings or something? Do I have a virus perhaps?
<wols_> ahorriblemess: this is OT here. ask windows people
<ahorriblemess> wols: what is OT?
<wols_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<awag> my geforce 6600 doesn't work in hardy but it works out of the box in gutsy, any ideas?
<wols_> ahorriblemess: you don#t have a ubuntu related problem
<ahorriblemess> wols_ : it's not off topic at all... I'm asking about the difference
<Flannel> solrize_: 8.04.1 will be out in July (3rd), and with each point release you get a new install CD.  You still may wish to suggest a patched CD on LP though, as that's probably a good idea.
<wols_> awag: doesn't work is a bad way to ask for help
<DJ_Cranky> awag doesn't work as in no 3D acceleration?
<ahorriblemess> wols_: it's not a problem... it's about why Ubuntu seems to run so smoothly
<awag> DJ_Cranky: right
<wols_> ahorriblemess: it is off topic. we don't support windows. end of story
<wols_> ubuntu uses the powermanagement as it should that's all
<DJ_Cranky> awag you install nvidia-glx?
<solrize_> flannel, thanks.
<awag> DJ_Cranky: and i can't change resolution above 800x600
<zChris> Flannel: when there is a new release, can you simply do a apt-get install update to update to that release ?
<ahorriblemess> wols_: I don't want windows support. Does the Ubuntu install change BIOS fan settings?
<Arrick> hey wols_ how do I make an external USB drive mount automatically to the same place every time it gets plugged in? (I think its fstab or something, but I dont know how)
<wols_> windows doesn't have the ubuntu powermanagement
<wols_> ahorriblemess: no
<Flannel> zChris: Sort of yeah.  You use update manager
<ahorriblemess> wols_: you're a jerk
<tj83> ahorriblemess... i agree this is a windows issue... please use the windows task manager to see processes using cpu
<jbroome> no, ubuntu doesn't change bios settings
<wols_> Arrick: you edit fstab yes. man fstab
<tj83> after that seek windows channel support
<Gauss> ahorriblemess: Kebert Xela did it.
<Arrick> tj83 #windows can help you
<DJ_Cranky> awag did you install nvidia-glx?
<Arrick> (Im in there)
<mgs> hmmm. no sign of 'ahci' in the dmesg
<nixternal> awag: are you running a dual monitor setup?
<wols_> !nvidia | awag
<ubottu> awag: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mgs> not good ... :(
<tj83> Arrick... i dont even have windows installed?
<awag> no dual monitors, i'll check out that thread
<wols_> ng0n: I dunno about macs, but can't you set ahci in BIOS/OF ? then it would use ahci normally
<mgs> wols_ macs are EFI
 * Gauss 's head is now a giant egg.
<wols_> ah yes
<mgs> no bios
<mgs> :)
<wols_> and no OF anymore either :(
<awag> ok yeah, I have that closed source driver "enabled" but on the right side it says it cannot be used
<tj83> Arrick... please explain your last comment.
<mgs> and the stupid thng is that when we boot legacy AHCI is disable
<wols_> awag: then this is the first step: make that one work
<pj_88> hi all, just wondering if anyone can help me
<mgs> so some people have made it work by patching the stage1
<Seeker`> pj_88: depends on what the problem is
<pj_88> i just downloaded 8.04 and burned the image onto a disc, but it doesnt go anyfurther than the loading screen
<mgs> but it's not seeming to do the trick for me, I can't even see SATA bus anywhere
<wols_> !md5sum
<DJ_Cranky> ok, goodbye everyone
<bullgard4> What does 'drm' stand for in /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko?
<mgs> pj_88 do a checksum but probably just grab the alternate disc
<jaek> who thought making transmission as the default torrent client was a good idea... its a POS
<wols_> pj_88: check if you burnt it right by comparing the md5sums
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<zChris> jaek: lol agreed :D
<Arrick> tj83 misdirected, was supposed to go to the guy you were talking to, sorry
<pj_88> ok thanks
<Seeker`> jaek: Do you have a support question?
<tj83> Arrick... I C. thanx
<jaek> Seeker`, yeah, how do i get a better torrent client ;)
<fifth_rune> is there a support channel for Intel video cards?
<pj_88> also, maybe a pointless question, but what is better to start out on for a new linux user, ubuntu or opensuse..(i realise there may be some bias here)
<SteamMachine> Howdy everyone!
<wols_> pj_88: you already answered your question...
<zChris> pj_88: wrong channel ? :)
<mgs> man, i just spent like 12 hours on this freaking ahci nonsense when I should have been buried in eclipse, i hate my inability to let things go ....
<Seeker`> jaek: use synaptic and search for bittorrent. I personally use azureus
<tj83> <----- votes for Ununtu as a newbie himself
<dabbill> randomly my menus bug out so that they go behind windows that are currently open, and i have to restart X to get them to open up ontop of windows that are open. Any one know?
<atrus> bullgard4: direct rendering manager iirc. not digital rights management if that's what you were thinking.
<jaek> Seeker`, yeah i used to use that... was just memory intensive
<wols_> jaek: install one
<kdc1956> pj_88 ubuntu is the only way to go
<kdc1956> I think anyway
<pj_88> kdc1956: have you used opensuse also?
<mgs> only way to go?
<mgs> hehe
<gajan> evrybody here think
<kdc1956> yes I have it too
<kdc1956> 10.3
<kdc1956> they are comming out with 11.0 soon
<bullgard4> atrus: Thank you.
<emma> pj_88: this is not the best channel to compare distros. This is the Ubuntu support channel for people with problems.
<tj83> ok, i guess its safe to assume that not a sould in here has a core 2 duo processor.
<tj83> soul*
<mgs> tj83, I have c2d and quad xeons
<maxxxx> i gots c2d
<tj83> mgs.... do you have cpu scaling funtionality?
<Arrick> ok, I need help.. I have a usb device which was initially plugged in, mounted as /dev/sdd1 /media/disk .... siad device quit working, and now the device still shows on my desktop, and in the /media/ area, but I cannot get them to go away... how do I get rid of this?
<pj_88> emma: its a failry good channel to start with, just seeing what people think, and how easy it would be to pick up for a new user
<mgs> the xeons are scaled to 2.4 right now
<mgs> from 3
<mgs> can't speak for the c2d but I assume it works
<maxxxx> never tried the scaling here..
<zChris> pj_88: #ubuntu-offtopic is a good channel not this one
<terrestre> can anyone help me with a WiFi card: "Atheros?" AR5211
<maxxxx> I thought that C2D's auto scaled????
<tj83> mgs... what driver is used for you? acpi-freq?
<emma> pj_88 use your chat client to search the Freenode channel list for Ubuntu. You will find lots of channels. Some of those are better for socializing. This one is for support only.
<mgs> tj83, whatever is default
<MassiveAttack> My mouse has two ugly shadows at weird distances. I don't want any shadows. How do I fix this?
<MassiveAttack> IS this under xorg?
<mgs> tj83, me=linux newb, solaris/osx user.
<marpstar> are there any know issues with DVD burning in Ubuntu Hardy x64?
<tj83> will you use  cpufreq-info and check driver?
<mgs> marpstar: that's a very general question :)
<Dr_willis> marpstar,  ive had issues under the normal 32 bit hardy. :(
<tj83> maxxxx same will you check on that for me?
<InuYasha> massive?
<omar9417> can someone answer  a question
<InuYasha> have nvidia?
<MassiveAttack> marpstar, I've read about drive problems relating to hardy, and how it ID's your drives...
<Starnestommy> omar9417: if you ask it, we might be able to answer it
<MassiveAttack> marpstar, supposedly it now calls them scd1, and so on, or something, and that causes problems...
<tmapj> is there anyone who could help me get the virtual midi keyboard working?
<MassiveAttack> !ask |omar
<ubottu> omar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<omar9417> i have a 64bit processor should i install ubuntu 64bit version or is it the same as the 32bit version
<InuYasha> MassiveAttack? have Nvidia?
<emma> omar9417: for most users the 32 bit version will satisfy their needs.
<mgs> Anyone else gotten the AHCI working on a Mac Pro?
<MassiveAttack> I have mouse shadows, does anyone know how to fix this/turn them off? Someone said it was xorg on #fluxbox. I have an old HP laptop, InuYasha, so I doubt it.
<maxxxx> tj83 I am almost positive.  but dont quote me on it.
<Starnestommy> omar9417: a couple things like java and flash don't work as well in the 64-bit version, but the 64-bit version is a bit faster
<InuYasha> MassiveAttack ido
<omar9417> but im having some trouble with the 32bit version
<tj83> mgs.... cpufreq-info output for driver used?
<omar9417> for example trying to see a movie runs slow
<mgs> Starnestommy: can you qualify that? I've seen several people say that and i've never seen any examples of how thats true.
<mgs> Starnestommy: about java
<emma> omar9417: I have been told that unless you have 4 GB of RAM or more you will not notice any appreciable improvement in performance with 64 bit. However there is a chance you will experience more headaches.
<prettyricky> Does anyone know how to fix my pen for my tablet laptop? It was working with 7.10 but when I upgraded to 8.04 it does not work....
<tj83> maxxxx.... almost positive of what?
<MassiveAttack> InuYasha, ido? As in, the language that is a branch off of esperanto? (I am being half facetious to demonstrate I have no idea what you are talking about.)
<omar9417> oh ok
<SeaPhor> omar9417, i also have 64 bit, i am running 3 gb ram and that is why i run 32 bit OS, no reason yet to run 64, had more probs with compatability issues on 64 than needed 32 bit is fine
<terrestre> http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=diagramadeclasesqx2.jpg <---- can someone see this class diagram and tell me if its ok, its my first class diagram
<Starnestommy> mgs: I had to use a 32-bit version of firefox for java to work on the 64-bit version of ubuntu
<maxxxx> tj83 auto scaling
<Starnestommy> mgs: although for some reason it occasionally works but usually fails in the 64-bit firefox
<omar9417> does anybody here have problems trying to se a movie
<tj83> would autoscaling be represented in a cpu frequency monitor app... such as gkrellm or another?
<mgs> tj83:  bash: cpu-freq: command not found
<mc-george> hey, anyone have an eta on firefox 3 RC1 hitting repos?
<Dr_willis> omar9417,  be sure you have all the codecs installed.
<InuYasha> never mind. do ye have nvidia? mouse shadows should be in (main menu) system,admin
<tj83> mgs.... sorry its "cpufreq-info" and i think it relies on package cpufrequtils.... so if you dont have it thats fine.. thanks anyways
<mgs> Starnestommy: I spend the majority of my time coding in java and eclipse hasn't given me a peep on the 64bit hardy
<SeaPhor> omar9417, try watching with vlc, its in the repos, let me know if you need help installing
<omar9417> i have them all i can see the movie but it slows down
<omar9417> vlc
<Starnestommy> mgs: java applications work, but java web applets are a different story
<omar9417> were can i find that
<maxxxx> VLC = best imho
<Starnestommy> omar9417: look in the package manager
<tj83> VLC rocks
<omar9417> oh wait i have that
<omar9417> it does the same
<SeaPhor> omar9417, type that full name of the person you are talking to,,
<mgs> Starnestommy: can you send me a link to try? not trying to be a pain at all, I just need to figure out if I should reinstall 32bit because java is my life... haha
<omar9417> oh ok
<Falling-Inferno> Can someone help me? how do i open up ports on Ubuntu?
<omar9417> starnestommy i have vlc
<SeaPhor> !tab | omar9417
<ubottu> omar9417: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<maxxxx> how is free flash plugin working in x64 these days?
<maxxxx> funny.  thats the only thing keeping me on 32bit.  damn flash
<zChris> Falling-Inferno: as far as i know ports are open if yoiu havent installed a firewall by yourself
<tj83> I'm out thanks all.
<mgs> tj83, I grabbed that package but still no command 'cpufreq-info'
<omar9417> im kinda bad with this
<Starnestommy> mgs: http://www-jpc.physics.ox.ac.uk/Demo4.html is a rather complex applet that works in the 32-bit firefox but not the native 64-bit one for me.
<SeaPhor> omar9417,  if you already have it then right click in the movie and play with vlc
<tj83> mgs..... let me try it again.
<Falling-Inferno> By default "according to ubuntu's site" All Ports are closed by default
<mgs> tj83, k, sorry couldn't help
<Falling-Inferno> And that isn't helpful because no one can see my website
<tj83> yep.... cpufreq-info outputs fine for me
<tj83> thanks though
<Falling-Inferno> I opened all the ports on my router but no one can see it.
<deuryte> ﻿THE GOSPEL IS SIMPLY THIS...........  COME TO GOD, ADMITT YOU HAVE COMMITTED CRIMES AGAINST HIM,  ASK HIM TO FORGIVE YOU, AND ASK JESUS TO COME INTO YOU HEART, THEN LET HIM BE THE LORD OF YOUR LIFE,,,,,,,  AND YOU WILL BE SAVED...............  IF YOU WILL NOT DO THIS................  THEN YOU ARE SAYING THAT YOUR WAY IS BETTER THAN GOD;S WAYS........... THUS  SLAPPING GOD IN THE FACE !!!
<omar9417> SeaPhor it does the same
<Flannel> !ops | deuryte
<Falling-Inferno> So i know it has to be on my side.
<ubottu> deuryte: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Starnestommy> Falling-Inferno: you might need to change the Listen directive for Apache in /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Flannel> Falling-Inferno: you don't need to open ports, just install a web server
<Flannel> Falling-Inferno: "no ports listening" is different than ports being blocked.  Its just that there are no services listening by default
<Flannel> !away > mainstreet
<Vmubuntu> if i'm dual booting with Vista from 1 drive and i want to do away with windows
<Vmubuntu> completely.  Can i remove the ntfs partition - and merge the empty space with my current
<Vmubuntu> ext3 filesystem: /  ?
<tmapj> is there anyone who could help me get the virtual midi keyboard working? :(
<Vmubuntu> ---woops sry guys
<maxxxx> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro c2d?????
<SeaPhor> omar9417, ok, how did you install Ubuntu?
<mhall> anyone know of a site where i can get more software repositories for 8.04
<Falling-Inferno> Listen 80
<Falling-Inferno> <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
<Falling-Inferno>     Listen 443
<Falling-Inferno> </IfModule>
<Flannel> Vmubuntu: Where are the two partitions, and how big are they?
<omar9417> SeaPhor, original disck
<Flannel> Falling-Inferno: What's the problem you're having? no one can connect?  can you connect locally?  can someone on your LAN connect?
<mainstreet> Flannel PM me please
<DanaG> Argh, PulseAudio is annoying -- if you pause a gstreamer app, or let Totem finish playing, it eats CPU.
<DanaG> And then dies.
<Falling-Inferno> I can connect locally and it says IT WORKS!
<SeaPhor> omar9417, are you dual-booted ?
<Falling-Inferno> but no one can connect outside of my house
<DanaG> And then makes all gstreamer apps lock up and require kill -9.
<Vmubuntu> sda0 and ntfs is 10g  ext3 is 15g
<DanaG> .... if you're fast enough to do it before they eat all your memory!
<zChris> Falling-Inferno: you probably have a router
<omar9417> Seaphor, no
<Flannel> Falling-Inferno: Ah!  outside the house.  You need to forward ports on your router
<maxxxx> DanaG  I though pulse was going to be the future of audio on linux
<maxxxx> ??
<Falling-Inferno> I tried.
<leimer> can anyone help me configuring mythbuntu ?
<SeaPhor> omar9417, what video card do you have?
<tj83> mgs would you do one more thing for me... would you look at  " cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_driver "
<Starnestommy> Falling-Inferno: what about through your LAN IP?
<mgs> tj83, sure
<omar9417> SeaPhor, ATI Radeon 200m
<Flannel> Falling-Inferno: Well, obviously it didn't work as wll as you'd hoped.  But that's the problem, not an Ubuntu one (and we can help you with that)
<emma> I have a problem that might be pulseaudio related -- When I start an application that uses audio then I can no longer listen to YouTube until a restart. Or, if I listen to YouTube then I can no longer listen to audio in any other ap, in until restart. What is the fix?
<Falling-Inferno> But my router is Verizon and I have Port 80 open but it doesn't give me a option for anything else.
<tmapj> can someone tell me how you join another channel in xchat?
<omar9417> SeaPhor, its a laptop
<mgs> 64 bit JRE is broken :)
<Starnestommy> Falling-Inferno: it could be Verizon blocking port 80
<Flannel> tmapj: /join #channel
<adam7> tmapj: type /join #channel
<tmapj> thats not working
<SeaPhor> omar9417, does that show in xorg.conf?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/192888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,In progress]
<mgs> acpi-cpufreq
<DanaG> I don't get why Hardy includes PulseAudio.
<omar9417> SeaPhor, yes
<mgs> tj83: acpi-cpufreq
<maxxxx> anyone know what makes pulseaudio so much better than alsa?
<DanaG> If you aren't going to include the UI to use it, it's worse than useless!
<tj83> ok, thank you... that is what we have been trying to use...
<DanaG> All it does is break the ability to do anything, such as setting default audio device.
<yelowrose> I can't get Gnash SWF Viewer to open
<SeaPhor> omar9417, what is swap size?
<gajan> i want to decrease one of my volume size..using lvm....is it safe?
<omar9417> SeaPhor, theres a new update on ATI.com but i dont know how to install it
<Falling-Inferno> No i logged onto my router and added it. But it doesn't give me a option for tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Falling-Inferno> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Falling-Inferno> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN  these ports.
<RudyValencia> How do I change which PDF reader opens PDF files in Ubuntu?
<omar9417> SeaPhor, sorry i dnt know whats a swap
<emma> !pastebin > Falling-Inferno
<maxxxx> omar9417 a swap is similar to a page file in windows
<Starnestommy> Falling-Inferno: it's your ISP blocking it, not your router.  I have heard of other people not being able to run webservers on verizon because port 80 was blocked by verizon at the ISP level
<tj83> mgs mind pastebin /etc/cpufreq.conf
<tj83> ?
<Falling-Inferno> *Sigh* this is more trouble than its worth. -_-
<tj83> and i wont ask for anything more :)
<SeaPhor> omar9417, what is the update  on ati?
<dabbill> randomly my menus bug out so that they go behind windows that are currently open, and i have to restart X to get them to open up ontop of windows that are open. Any one know?
<omar9417> SeaPhor, yes
<mgs> Starnestommy: looks like I'll only be using ubuntu for play until java is fixed :(
<mgs> tj83, no problem at all, until I leave you can ask as much as you'd like! haha
<trend> hey..  can you'll help me fix these dependencies when dpkg -i ? http://pastebin.com/d48683abe
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno  you can use a different port to get around ISP blocking.
<tj83> mgs... ya thats greatly appreciated... but my GF however isnt as helpful LOL
<fifth_rune> ﻿Is it possible to fix OpenGL flicker problem with Intel 945 GMA graphics card?  disabling compiz does not work.
<gajan> i want to decrease one of my volume size..using lvm....is it safe?
<SeaPhor> , no, what is it,,, a .zip, .tar. is it for linux,,, ???
<Falling-Inferno> A different port?
<Falling-Inferno> Oo
<lifewithryan> <sarcasm>Yea...I get to install XP</sarcasm>
<Starnestommy> Falling-Inferno: add "Listen 81" to /etc/apache2/ports.conf, restart apache, then conenct to http://your.ip.address:81
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno yeah but when your registrar redirects you need to make sure it knows the port
<trend> is  feisty newere than gutsy?
<lifewithryan> nope.
<omar9417> SeaPhor, at least if i can install that update it might fix it
<SeaPhor> omar9417, , no, what is it,,, a .zip, .tar. is it for linux,,, ???
<trend> life, me?
<lifewithryan> alphabetical...Fesity, Gusty, Hardy
<mgs> tj83: haha ;) be careful, i lost my girlfriend because of java ...
<tj83> :)
<lifewithryan> yeah...sorry trend
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno like Starnestommy said.  but also forward it on your router....
<trend> cool, thanks :0
<SeaPhor> omar9417, maybe, but thats where to start
<lifewithryan> np
<mgs> i never thought I would have to say that.... haha oh well
<mgs> tj83, i'm not seeing that conf though
<illriginal> ack... can someone help me get my Avant Window Navigator working again?...
<lifewithryan> lol....java?
<emma> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<omar9417> SeaPhor yes its for linux
<lifewithryan> i'm using grails now
<trend> how would I 'upgrade' from feisty to gusty? can I do this w/ updating my sources.list and apt-get upgrade?
<mgs> lifewithryan: algorithmic art
<yelowrose>  excuse me, I just installed Gnash SWF Viewer in ubuntu but I can't get it to open. Can you help me?
<illriginal> nevermind -.-
<SeaPhor> omar9417,  also, are you on 7.10, or 8.04?
<emma> illriginal: did you see the factoid?
<tj83> thats interesting. when acpi-freq driver is used... it uses that file for governor scheduling
<emma> !awn > illriginal
<illriginal> lol it opens with emerald
<omar9417> SeaPhor 8.4 but i dint had that problem on 7.10
<mgs> tj83: maybe because I haven't rebooted? no idea
<Falling-Inferno> http://localhost:81/
<lifewithryan> i've had tons of issues with compiz/awn etc on my thinkpad...was fine in Gutsy...upgraded...lost it all and had to reconfigure like mad
<Falling-Inferno> So. thats correct? I restarted and everything and No-Ip.org is adding the changes now all is left is to add it to my router. Wish me luck
<mgs> how do you force update the locate db?
<tj83> you didnt install it... it was already there... cpufrequtils is not a driver only untilities for information and control of a install driver. so your driver acpi-freq was already running.
<Dr_willis> mgs,  ' sudo updatedb'
<dabbill> randomly my menus bug out so that they go behind windows that are currently open, and i have to restart X to get them to open up ontop of windows that are open. Any one know?
<mgs> Dr_willis: wow :)
<SeaPhor> omar9417, i had same issue on 7.10,,, and after 8.04 wasnt there so either a vid-card issue or a allocation issue, need to determine which
<EndGame> is there any way to re-add myself to the sudo group if i took myself out of it
<lifewithryan> yipes...never thought of that edngame
<trend> cool..thanks guys for the newb help w/ upgrading my system
<lifewithryan> what did yo udo to remove yourself?
<omar9417> SeaPhor, i have 8.4
<mgs> tj83: locate shows nothing
<Starnestommy> EndGame: go into recovery mode, then run "adduser your-user-name admin"
 * DanaG goes off to devour somebody's CPU, just because his audio app finished playing.
<mgs> tj83: are you on 64bit?
<EndGame> thanks starnestommy
<omar9417> SeaPhor do u think i should add more ram
<MassiveAttack> I just created a sources list for aptitude to reference to enable repositories, and now I'm getting this error:E: Type 'wing' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list |||| can anyone help with that?
<ajax4> Using Hardy here...is there a tool that can help me to add/setup new hard drives?
<omar9417> SeaPhor, i have only 1gig of ram
<SeaPhor> omar9417, what is your ram now?
<tj83> no... 32bit
<maxxxx> omar9417 1gb is lots
<Starnestommy> MassiveAttack: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Falling-Inferno> Can someone tell me if they can see the site. wowquest.no-ip.org
<deltaslaya> In Hardy, are you supposed to be able to drag applications between workspaces using the workspace switcher icon thing?
<tj83> mgs, thats ok... thank much anyways
<lifewithryan> what does the first line say?
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno nope sorry dood
<Ruff^> any patches for the "kernel panic" system freeze?
<lifewithryan> i can't see it
<SeaPhor> omar9417, 1 gb should be ,,, ok, i prefer a min of 2gb but still thats not the problem
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno but its trying port 81.  so your lookup is correct now.
<omar9417> SeaPhor, 1.8 gig AMD Turion 64  with 1 gig of ram
<lifewithryan> wow...i can't keep up ;)
<mgs> tj83: no problem, if i figure anything out i'll msg you
<kumarphilly> does anyone know if i was idling
<Falling-Inferno> And port 81. is open
<kumarphilly> or did i just join
<MassiveAttack> Starnestommy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12894/
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno on the router too?
<Starnestommy> kumarphilly: idling
<kumarphilly> Starnestommy, thanks
<tj83> try /etc/cpufreqd.conf
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno forwarded to the computer?
<SeaPhor>  omar9417 is that a turion 64x2?
<lifewithryan> i can nmap it if you want
<zChris> what vnc server do you recommend?
<kumarphilly> forgot about the bouncer
<kumarphilly> lol
<omar9417> SeaPhor, no single
<Starnestommy> MassiveAttack: put a # at the beginning of the first line
<maxxxx> zChris tightvnc
<PPKuma> how can i uninstall something in linux?
<SeaPhor>  omar9417 laptop?
<deltaslaya> are you supposed to be able to drag applications between workspaces using the workspace switcher icon thing?
<omar9417> SeaPhor, ill just buy more ram and see
<tonyyarusso> PPKuma: same way you installed it.
<MassiveAttack> Starnestommy, I knew it was something simple like that. *doh*
<lifewithryan> apt-get remove the-application-name
<omar9417> SeaPhor yes laptop
<cranyum> apt-get remove package
<Falling-Inferno> I setup a custom Application Named Web Server its Source Ports is Single 81 and its Destination Ports is Single 81 is this correct?
<PPKuma> tonyyaruso: make install?
<SeaPhor> omar9417, how old?
<tonyyarusso> PPKuma: erm, why are you compiling things?  (what is it?)
<Starnestommy> Falling-Inferno: looks correct
<omar9417> Sea
<PPKuma> tonyyaruso: UFO:ai game
<zChris>  maxxxx ty
<SeaPhor> omar9417, the turion is a x2 if i am thinking strait...
<omar9417> SeaPhor, its a compaq presario v2000 i think its 2 years old
<echelon_> hi
<Falling-Inferno> But I don't get it when my brother Opens a port on his computer it is forwarded. My Port Forwarding System is flooded with his games and msn and such
<tonyyarusso> PPKuma: ah, well in that case that would be one thing to try.  The "in Linux" way is to use package management, not compile manually on individual systems, so the answer to your question as asked doesn't really apply to the particular instance.
<Falling-Inferno> He is running WinXP
<Xsploit> where would files from firefox be saved ?
<echelon_> how do i rebuild a debian package?
<yao_ziyua1> how do i switch login manager to GDM?
<omar9417> SeaPhor, mine is single core
<tj83> mgs... did /etc/cpufreqd.conf return anything I was giving you cpufreq.conf before
<tonyyarusso> echelon_: the /topic in #ubuntu-motu has good links for packaging stuff.
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno you need to forward port 81 from the router to the ip of your computer
<PPKuma> tonyyaruso: say what? =/
<SeaPhor> omar9417,  go to system>Admin>system monitor
<echelon_> tonyyarusso, i meant something that's already packaged
<omar9417> ok
<tonyyarusso> echelon_: yes, but the building is part of packaging.
<echelon_> ok
<Falling-Inferno> And how would i do that?
<lifewithryan> make install doesn't have a clean way to uninstall unless they gave you an uninstall script
<SeaPhor> omar9417, click on the "resources" tab, how many CPUs do you see there?
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno log into your router.  goto the forwarding page,  and enter the info...
<zChris> maxxxx: hmm aint there a vnc server that accepts password longer than 8 ?
<Falling-Inferno> I did. But how do i make it Computer side?
<Falling-Inferno> Like My port is closed on my computer but its open on my router?
<deltaslaya> Hey can someone answer my question, please?
<Ruff^> u need the firewall settings on hardy herron
<omar9417> SeaPhor sorry but how do i do that
<omar9417> is it with the terminal
<Starnestommy> deltaslaya: I don't think so
<wols_> omar9417: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<deltaslaya> Starnestommy: What do you mean?
<wols_> that's in the terminal. it has a lines  "processor"
<lifewithryan> whats the question delta
<Falling-Inferno> deltaslaya: he was beign sarcasic ask your question
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno it needs to be open on your computer.  like starnestommy said earlier.  then your router will forward any requests on port 81 to your computers ip..
<omar9417> ok
<deltaslaya> In the workspace switcher app, are you supposed to be able to drag the windows and move them to other workspaces?
<Starnestommy> deltaslaya: I don't think HArdy is able to switch applications' workspaces by dragging them onto the switcher applet
<Ruff^> delta check your private message area
<maxxxx> zChris hmm  i dont know.  I thought they all would???
<wols_> Falling-Inferno: BAD idea if you need help from people to be sarcastic
<deltaslaya> no i mean you drag the representation of the window
<Ruff^> yeah you can
<deltaslaya> Well why doesnt it work
<Ruff^> just drag the button to the switcher window
<omar9417> SeaPhor those should be my computer specs
<SeaPhor> omar9417, click on "System" > "Administration" > "System Monitor"
<Starnestommy> deltaslaya: oh.  it appears to be working in gutsy, but for some reason it doesn't in hardy.
<zChris> maxxxx: tightvnc has a limit on 8 :<
<Falling-Inferno> ?
<Falling-Inferno> Anyway.
<Starnestommy> deltaslaya: there might eb a related bug report somewhere
<lifewithryan> i noticed that to recently
<Starnestommy> *be
<deltaslaya> I hold my mouse over a representation of a window and it says click to start dragging "window" but when i drag it nothing happens
<Falling-Inferno> Is there some way i can do a Port Scan to check?
<cdm10> Is there anything good out there for batch-encoding/converting audio? I could write my own script, but I'm lazy :-/
<deltaslaya> Ok it's not too big of a deal I was just wondering. So it's not just me then?
<Ruff^> did u click and hold
<wols_> Falling-Inferno: to check what?
<maxxxx> zChris sorry man.  I didnt know that.  have you considered looking in synaptic for VNC and seeing what the repos have to offer?
<lifewithryan> Inferno...i can scan you if you want
<tmaleshafske> Need some help with apache2 and php5 in Hardy
<Falling-Inferno> To check to see if I have the ports open on my computer and my router.
<Falling-Inferno> So that way i can host this website for my Et clan -_-
<SeaPhor> omar9417,  then click the "Resorces" tab (directly under the Help)
<lifewithryan> Inferno: may i scan you?
<DemonicButthead> What would prevent NVIDIA X Server Settings from saving to the X Configuration File?  I am getting the error message "Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<lifewithryan> someone had a PHP 5 question as well?
<Falling-Inferno> ?
<lifewithryan> i saw it go by
<yao_ziyua1> how do i set startup items for gnome?
<wols_> DemonicButthead: did you run it with sudo?
<omar9417> ok
<Ruff^> delta, if you check the preferences for the switcher bar do you have it set to show items from both workplaces, or just the main one?
<tmaleshafske> apache2 and php5
<lifewithryan> inferno, I can scan your machine but its illlegal without your permission
<Starnestommy> tmaleshafske: what kind of help do you need with apache and php5?
<Falling-Inferno> Yeah go ahead.
<cranyum> Butthead...sudo, but be aware there are nVidia bugs that prevent it from working correctly all the time
<lifewithryan> ok, just a second
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno when you open firefox right now on your computer and type in http://localhost:81/  what do you get?
<tmaleshafske> I'm trying to set up a installation of Egroupware on my server
<cranyum> If you are using the nVidia drivers
<Falling-Inferno> My webpage
<DemonicButthead> Wols- I don't believe so.. I forget if I used Synaptics or Sudo to get my drivers
<lifewithryan> you live in tampa area inferno?
<Falling-Inferno> saying It works! as the default for Apache.
<Falling-Inferno> Yes
<tmaleshafske> When I go to do the install of the database in SQL it just immediately goes back to the login in page
<lifewithryan> just want to make sure i have the rright machine
<deltaslaya> Ruff^: You mean the workspace switcher app settings? No, I just have columns and rows.
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno cool so we know its your router.  you need to log into it and forward the router
<fserve> $version
<wols_> DemonicButthead: that's no answer to my question. nvidia xconfig needs to run as root to be able to write to that directory
<omar9417> SeaPhor ok
<fserve> $version
<tmaleshafske> There is nothing in any of apache logs in reference to the reason
<lifewithryan> okay then you have a number of ports listening, but your router is bascially "blocking" them...i had to do "special" things to get them to respone to my scan
<Starnestommy> deltaslaya: I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/227655 might be related to this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227655 in compiz "Can't drag and drop windows in workspace chooser" [Undecided,New]
<tmaleshafske> My only guess is that I am missing something in my installation or config of Apache and PHP
<wols_> tmaleshafske: install a sql DB and a webpage have nothing to do with each other. installing is done via apt-get install, the webpage is access with a browser
<SeaPhor> omar9417, under the top graphs, is there a CPU1  and a CPU2?
<Starnestommy> tmaleshafske: it could also be a bug in what you're trying to install
<lifewithryan> where'd ya go inferno?
<tmaleshafske> you have misunderstood
<Falling-Inferno> im here.
<tmaleshafske> i can see the web page
<wols_> tmaleshafske: cause you described it wrongly
<lifewithryan> i count about 13 ports open
<tmaleshafske> when i login to setup/index.php
<arialth> quick question about the sound system in ubuntu 8.04: How can i make it so one program using sound DOESNT horde the sound device so I can have more than 1 program using sound at the same time (I want to be able to hear pidgin sounds while i am playing a game, watching youtube vids, etc... anything that uses sound)?
<deltaslaya> Oh yea, it doesn't work when visual effects are set to anything other than none.
<rich_freecomm> I found a problem with nvidia & xmame.....if you are in an IM situation, it's most pronounced. when I xmame my favorite video game...the game switches the screen resolution.....then during game play.....if there's any screen activity at all...nvidia will switch the screen mode (and de-focus the game)...which usually ends up killing off a ship/man/dot et al...very irritating
<lifewithryan> i don't see 81, i do see 80
<Starnestommy> tmaleshafske: but you get sent back to the login page when you try to set it up?
<Ruff^> i have a taskbar at the bottom of my screen that has all open programs in button form that also has a recycle bin on it, thats what im talkin about, if you right click and go to preferences it has the option to show programs from one workspace, or both at the same time
<omar9417> SeaPhor computer 1
<tmaleshafske> you create the database via the setup on the website
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno ok so you know your local IP address of your computer.  just add that to the forwarding page with port 81 TCP
<DemonicButthead> Wols: I'm obviously not logged in as root, and I'm not running the NVIDIA X Server Settings within terminal.. if that's what you're thinking.. there's no sudo command to it.. it's trying to write to the xorg.conf file without being logged into the terminal as root
<tmaleshafske> which then ports to the mysql database that you chose
<deltaslaya> Ruff^: You mean the bottom panel?
<wols_> DemonicButthead: that cannot ever work, use gksu
<SeaPhor> omar9417, ?
<tmaleshafske> when i click on create.  the page goes immediately back to the login screen instead of running the command
<lifewithryan> tmaleshafske: did you setup a user to access the mysql database?
<cranyum> sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<tmaleshafske> yes
<wols_> tmaleshafske: that is no apache problem. either your webapp has a problem of sql
<wols_> most probably the web app
<lifewithryan> its not anything strange like requiring register globals to be on is it?
<wols_> cranyum: nvidia-settings is X based IIRC. so that cannot work
<Ruff^> yes, not the one that contains the applications places system menus. it has 2 small boxes down in the lower right that allow you to switch workspaces u can drag the buttons onto each grey box and drop them on that workspace are
<Ruff^> area even
<Falling-Inferno> Well. why is 80 showing up? if people couldn't connect via it?
<lifewithryan> i've seen similar things with OpenRealty....
<omar9417> SeaPhor, comp 1 and its using 40% and im not doing nothing just chating here
<tmaleshafske> wasn't neccessary prior to hardy or on a centos machine
<cranyum> k
<Starnestommy> Falling-Inferno: because your isp is blocking port 80 even if you're forwarding it correctly
<lifewithryan> inferno:  that's just it...your router is dropping all traffic to 80 as far as i can tell...my first port scan didn't see "ANY" open ports so I had to try some TCIPIP foo to get it to show me
<SeaPhor> omar9417, says "comp" not cpu?
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno dont worry about that.  just forward port 81 to your local IP.  probably a 192.168 address
<wols_> Falling-Inferno: cause your router is configured via port80 and it has a very shitty NAT like most of those routers
<arialth> does anyone know how to get multiple programs using sound at the same time?
<deltaslaya> Ruff^: I can't drag onto that thing when compiz effects are enabled. And it only has two preferences, columns and rows.
<omar9417> SeaPhor it says CPU
<wols_> Falling-Inferno: you don't want other people from outside your lan to access your router, so they block the port always
<lifewithryan> tmale: can you get "other" php apps to run?
<Falling-Inferno> Ok well..I couldn't add port 81 but it had the option to open up all TCP port
<cranyum> arialth, what kind of problems are you having?
<tmaleshafske> wols_ you got any other ideas other than the globals?
<Falling-Inferno> ports'
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno dont do that
<SeaPhor> omar9417, and to the right there is no cpu2?
<lifewithryan> he's on verizon which is either DSL or FIOS, i didn't think DSL folks blocked anything,
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno you just opened your whole network to the net.
<omar9417> SeaPhor no
<arialth> cranyum: sound works just fine, except that when 1 program using sound is running, NO other programs use sound
<wols_> tmaleshafske: it's the webapp that is a problem. you didn't even tell us what it is. ask the webapp support folks
<yao_ziyua1> how do i hide a program and let it run invisibly?
<DemonicButthead> WOLS: I have GKSU installed, and I can use the NVIDIA X Server Settings Utility to change my settings for my immediate session (trying to configure 2 displays).  I don't know how I would make this permanent.
<wols_> DemonicButthead: gksu <program you want to run"
<lifewithryan> lemme try a few things here inferno
<Starnestommy> yao_ziyua1: as in it doesn't show up on the desktop, or as in it doesn't show up in the process list?
<cranyum> I was having a similar problem, but tracked it down to a problem with Flash in Firefox
<yao_ziyua1> Starnestommy: doesn't show in the desktop and taskbar
<Qster> i accidently deleted /usr/local/bin am i in any danger?
<Qster> programs seem to still be working..
<Condoulo> what program can I use to convert all my music over to .ogg
<cranyum> As long as you don't delete / your ok. :)
<lifewithryan> tmale: can you download LIve HTTP headers and use firefox to see if its returning errors, etc?
<Starnestommy> Qster: very few things are installed there, but most things that you compile yourself use it
<wols_> Qster: no ubuntu program puts anything in /usr/local/bin. unless you put something there yourself, nothing was lost
<Qster> oh ok good then can i just recreate it?
<arialth> cranyum: i dont think it is a PROBLEM, really. When a program runs, it seems to reserve the audio device exclusively (this is true for games like Glest, Cube2, etc...) and my problem is I have pidgin running and i want to hear when i get a message WHILE i am doing other things
<Starnestommy> Qster: yes
<Qster> okies thanks
<MassiveAttack> I am using googletalk's in-browser chat app, which requires flash; yet, firefox at about:plugins says I have no flash installed, and youtube agrees.
<omar9417> why is it that on the terminal says that i have a 800 mhz prcessor when i have a 1.6 g
<lifewithryan> yea inferno, i can't get to any of those ports
<jscinoz> i have 4 500GB disks in my computer, im going to have software raid0 > encryption > LVM for home root and swap, im thinking, should boot just be sitting on the first drive, or should i put /boot in a very small raid1 array?
<Qster> need to learn to be a little more patient before pressing enter..
<SeaPhor> omar9417, ok, so turion is not dual core, ok 41 % is not good sign for your prob, click the processes tab and click once on the %CPU section and then click it again, to have it sort by top
<arialth> omar9417: CPU scaling: linux wont use all of the processor unless it needs it
<Starnestommy> MassiveAttack: I think google talk's chat thing is xjax, not flash
<Falling-Inferno> Man this router is a piece of crap.
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno what kind is it?
<arialth> omar9417: it should scale it up to 100% when the system needs more cycles
<Qster> definately need to impliment a undelete or at least a confirm for dir deletion
<wols_> omar9417: cat /proc/cpuinfo   what does "Model name" say?
<Falling-Inferno> The Verizon Fios Default one they give you
<DemonicButthead> WOLS: So how would I use GKSU to run the NVIDIA X Server Settings applet
<lifewithryan> lucky man has fios
<wols_> Qster: there can never be an undelete on a journalled filesystem
<MassiveAttack> Starnestommy, thanks. I installed the extra repositories, and then restarted firefox; shouldn't flash thus be installed as per https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/web-browsing.html
<wols_> DemonicButthead: I just told you
<MassiveAttack> ?
<Falling-Inferno> ActionTec WAP/router- model MI424WR
<omar9417> amd turion 64
<Falling-Inferno> That is the router.
<SeaPhor> omarthat will show you what is running up your system
<wols_> omar9417: it says more than that
<omar9417> SeaPhor i did what u say
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno shitty.  sorry i cant help you with that
<SeaPhor> omar9417,  that will show you what is running up your system
<Starnestommy> MassiveAttack: is the flashplugin-nonfree package installed?
<lifewithryan> its weird i see a ton of ports but nothing is getting through
<lifewithryan> you running a MS box?
<omar9417> SeaPhor wow its a reallly big list of things runing
<Falling-Inferno> lifewithryan want me to check some stuff out on my end that your wondering about.
<wols_> Falling-Inferno: doyu have more than 1 computer in your LAN?
<wols_> omar9417: press uppercase C
<Falling-Inferno> Im running Ubuntu,My brother (1st one) Is running Ubuntu, I have another brother runing MS and a Labtop running MS
<lifewithryan> just wondering if we're getting through FIOS fine but your windows firewall is blocking it
<SeaPhor> but sort by whats using your resorces,, that will tell u where the prob is
<SeaPhor> omar9417, but sort by whats using your resorces,, that will tell u where the prob is
<wols_> Falling-Inferno: go to any of your brother's PCs and try to access your LAN IP:81
<lifewithryan> ahhh....i'm seeing a TON of MS stuff out there...so it sounds like possibly NAT
<wols_> that should give you your webpage
<lifewithryan> the forwarding is from router to pc is borked
<yelowrose> can someone help me with this? http://pastebin.ca/1021601
<DemonicButthead> Using the GNOME interface, I have a program located in System, Administration, NVIDIA X Server Settings.. how would I find out the executable file name and path so I can run it in GKSU?
<Falling-Inferno> My brother is being a (Sensored) right now give me a minute
<MassiveAttack> Starnestommy, is it telling that I can't find 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' with aptitude?
<omar9417> SeaPhor everything that i have is runing at the same time
<arialth> DemonicButthead: press alt+f2, then type in gksudo nvidia-settings
<arialth> and run it
<Starnestommy> MassiveAttack: did you enable the restricted and multiverse repositories?
<lifewithryan> makes sense now though
<SeaPhor> yelowrose, give more in explanation of problem with pastebin, everyone has areas that they are good at
<Amanda18> i got SSH VPN working from work to my home server port 6112 and running a program via freecap to the port 6112 yet when i run the program i get this error "Your internet connection is either very poor or is not processing UDP packets thought port 6112" any ideas on how to work around it ?
<Amanda18> machine at home is ubuntu server lol
<omar9417> can i just end there process
<arialth> DemonicButthead: most of the time when i need to find a command for a menu item, i go to Preferences >> Main Menu, find the item, right click on it, and look at the properties
<Falling-Inferno> Ok
<WhoNeedszz2> hey guys is there a channel for compiz-fusion?
<Falling-Inferno> I checked the computer that was unused
<Falling-Inferno> They can't connect to my site.
<lifewithryan> even by local IP?
<adam_> I was hoping somebody could help me out with a sound problem I'm having on my Panasonic Toughbook CF-48.
<Falling-Inferno> Via localhost:81 or 192.168.1.3:81
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszz2: #compiz-fusion
<WhoNeedszz2> thanks Starnestommy
<lifewithryan> but from your machine you can use localhost:81 and it works?
<savvas> does anyone know how to create vhosts, i.e. for irc shell accounts?
<Falling-Inferno> Yes.
<SeaPhor> omar9417, can you shut down and cold boot your machine and come back and get to same monitor? to see if it is just running now, or is started at boot?
<DemonicButthead> Arialth and WOLS.. thank you for eternal patience with me :)
<lifewithryan> localhost 81 won't work on anyone's machine but yours by the way
<ber1> when i run rhythmbox and view a page in firefox with flash, one or the other will not have sound, and one will usually freeze. both provide errors when run from terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12896/ - any help is greatly appreciated!
<umops_> i just had some problems with my nvidia drivers soi ran envyng to get the latest drivers etc, how can i tell if the nvidia drivers are installed? (my xorg doesnt seem to like them)
<arialth> DemonicButthead: np dude
<omar9417> SeaPhor, ok
<arialth> DemonicButthead: Linux is complex like that lol
<Falling-Inferno> So i have to type in my ip and add :81 to the end. And that doesn't work on my machine.
<adam_> Sound problem help...anyone?
<SeaPhor> omar9417, you can always find me in #SeaPhor
<arialth> adam_ what is your problem?
<lifewithryan> whoa...this is wiered, lemme get this straight
<omar9417> SeaPhor ok ill let u know
<lifewithryan> on your machine, the web server, if you type localhost:81 you can pull it up
<omar9417> thx
<cranyum> berl:http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/09/stop-flash-from-locking-system-audio/
<adam_> Well, I've googled and looked in the ubuntu help forums for days--to no avail.  Basically, I have no sound.
<lifewithryan> but if you type in your IP address 192.168.1.3:81 it doesn't work?
<DemonicButthead> arialth: There's the capability of being able to do just about anything you can do on a windows pc.. there's just a round about way to everything.  Gotta pay in time what you don't spend in cash.. but the experience has been invaluable
<adam_> I've compiled ALSA from source (v16), but still no sound.
<lifewithryan> and from some other machine typing in 192.168.1.3:81 doesn't work either?
<arialth> DemonicButthead: indeed indeed
<scunizi> what has anyone done with the poor font rendering in FF?
<arialth> adam_ lol i am having my own slew of audio problems right now... i have no clue
<DemonicButthead> Arialth: my next nightmare... not having Suspend throw my pc into a continuous cycle of rebooting and dropping ubuntu's session entirely ;)
<adam_> aplay -l shows this:
<adam_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<adam_> card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801DB-ICH4]
<adam_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<adam_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<adam_> card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - IEC958]
<adam_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<adam_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Amanda18> uh oh
<WhoNeedszz2> how do you change nicks in freenode?
<Falling-Inferno> Ok. Localhost:81 works on my computer, 192.168.1.3:81 works on my computer but not on anyone elses, 72.91.143.160:81 Doesn't work on mine or my other computers and 72.91.143.160 is my External IP
<Amanda18> ./nick nick
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszz2: /nick <new-nickname>
<arialth> DemonicButthead: oh gawd suspend. It worked when i first installed ubuntu 8.04 but now it crashes half of the time on resume! (After an update) and logs show naught for errors
<lifewithryan> right i have your external
<WhoNeedszz2> not workin
<WhoNeedszz2> working*
<lifewithryan> now can these other computers ping your internal?
<etheredge> does anyone know of a wikipedia application that can be used in ubuntu?
<nakedgoat> /nick dhfkjsd
<Falling-Inferno> let me go check
<WhoNeedszz2> ./nick WhoNeedszzz
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszz2: the nick that you're trying to switch to might already be in use
<WhoNeedszz2> whoops
<WhoNeedszz2> but it is me!
<cranyum> Wixi
<WhoNeedszz2> i'm supposed to be WhoNeedszzz
<Amanda18> did u curently drop ?
<WhoNeedszz2> but for some reason it has me with the 2
<nakedgoat> WhoNeedszz2: it's a ghost then
<ber1> @cranyum - wow thank you! i've had this problem forever. thanks
<adam_> Has anyone else been able to get sound using an Intel ICH chipset?
<cranyum> np
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszz2: actually, nm.  WhoNeedszz isn't conencted
<WhoNeedszz2> i enabled the disconnect ghost option
<lifewithryan> i'm a-scared a ghosts
<Falling-Inferno> Yes they can.
<Starnestommy> er, WhoNeedszzz
<WhoNeedszz2> then what the hell?
<Falling-Inferno> They can ping 192.168.1.3 fine.
<etheredge> noone knows of anything huh?
<lifewithryan> okay...sounds like your virtual host configuration is hosed up.
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszz2: check your network or status window for any error messages
<DemonicButthead> Arialth: the only problem for me is I'm no programmer.. and you almost have to be to do some of the things you have to do .. it's a new world apart from the windows slave ship.
<adam_> Is there anyone on here that's an expert in getting sound working?
<WhoNeedszz2> says WhoNeedszzz2 is not registered
<lifewithryan> any of those other machines have telnet?
<wols_> !anyone | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Falling-Inferno> telnet. 2 of them are windows machines so they have telenet in Command Prompt i belive.
<cranyum> DemonicButthead..it's not even close to what it used to be.  Ubuntu has made things so much easier
<scunizi> etheredge, mediawiki
<godlygeek> anyone happen to know a decent bit about xmodmap?  I'm hoping i can figure out a way to make capslock+leftclick into a rightclick on my macbook....
<wols_> Falling-Inferno: iptables -L output please
<adam_> Forgive me for my IRC ignorance.  I need help getting sound working.
<arialth> DemonicButthead: lol windows. At least it isnt Mac. But i dunno a whole lot of programming and i've been able to solve many of my problems on ubuntu. I almost crapped my pants when ndiswrapper WORKED on this version of ubuntu
<wols_> Falling-Inferno: and "sudo netstat -anp |grep LISTEN" too
<WhoNeedszz2> GRR
<etheredge> scunizi, thank you
<lifewithryan> see if you can telnet from one of those other machines to port 81
<scunizi> etheredge, np
<Falling-Inferno> administrator@Ubuntu-Administrator-001:/var/www$ iptables -L output
<Falling-Inferno> iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root)
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszz2: wait, it actually does appear to be connected
<WhoNeedszz2> Starnestommy: this doesn't make sense
<wols_> use sudo then
<DemonicButthead> Cranyum: some of it is simple.. but it's still a huge learning curve for a windows idiot.. I've used microsoft for 18 years.. I'm more than sick of it.. I don't know what took me so long
<Starnestommy> Falling-Inferno: put sudo before that command
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszz2: /whois WhoNeedszzz
<Falling-Inferno> Ok.
<etheredge> scunizi, do you know where i might be able to get it off the top of your head?
<Falling-Inferno> Lifewithryan: How would i do that paste link thing this is a pretty big output.
<wols_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<scunizi> etheredge, I'll look hang on
<etheredge> scunizi, i think i found it
<etheredge> scunizi, gotta love google heh
<WhoNeedszz2> Starnestommy: yeah that's me
<lifewithryan> heh, nifty, never saw that before wols
<arialth> DemonicButthead: its the games, man, the games. They dun work on linux... well, game designers dont support linux, not the other way around. Games that run on both win32 and linux run better on linux (Nexuiz) but i dun think Steam will ever run on linux... i tried
<lifewithryan> but i'm new here, normally just in ubuntu-wisconsin
<Falling-Inferno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12900/
<scunizi> etheredge,  http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/MediaWiki  and on freenode at #mediawiki
<wols_> arialth: a) it does run under wine  b) valve is currently porting the source engine to linux
<WhoNeedszz2> i'm so confused
<lifewithryan> well 81 is there, but its all zeros...i thought only macs did that
<arialth> wols_ no wai! link?
<SeaPhor> Starnestommy, is there a command i can run to see what runs at start up? (like msconfig in windows)
<umops_> i just had some problems with my nvidia drivers soi ran envyng to get the latest drivers etc, how can i tell if the nvidia drivers are installed? (my xorg doesnt seem to like them)  I can get in with some low res optioons etc but cant restore old known good configs
<macd> I dont have sendmail/postfix installed but I still show it as listening on port25
<wols_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=source_linux&num=1
<omar9417> SeaPhor, its worse
<lifewithryan> inferno, go to a windows box and try to telnet 192.168.1.3 81 and see if it connects
<wols_> macd: sudo netstat -anp |grep 25
<arialth> wols_: and steam apps dont run. perhaps HL1 and TFC but not the newer ones that DO use source
<lifewithryan> if it does its listening
<macd> wols_, it says sendmail.
<cwillu> what's necessary to get the host key regenerated on a server?  is apt-get install openssh (aka, doing what apt-get dist-upgrade would do) enough?
<lifewithryan> if it doesn't, its dropping
<lifewithryan> if it is listening, we've got apache issues
<arialth> wow i must worship valve now; perhaps they can redeem themselves after having created Steam
<DemonicButthead> I have 2 monitors.  Display 1 is at 1680x1050, Display 2 is at 1360x768.  Is there a way that I can have Display 2 pan up and down with my mouse movements instead of losing half of my screen into a deep abyis without being able to access any windows that have popped up down there?  Or is there a way that I can lock down an entire work space at 1360x768 on Display 2 while having Display 1 having it's own 1680x1050 workspace?
<etheredge> scunizi, ty getin it atm :)
<SeaPhor> omar9417, oh ? open term and type top
<macd> wols_, nvm, the sendmail metapackage is uninstalled, but not the actuals.
<scunizi> etheredge, fun stuff
<omar9417> SeaPhor my prosecor is runing on 65% and 80%
<Starnestommy> SeaPhor: look in /etc/rc2.d/ and /etc/rcS.d/
<cwillu> macd, apt has an option to remove packages that were automatically installed, I think that's what you want (wols_))
<wols_> omar9417: I told you to do something
<omar9417> ok
<wols_> omar9417: run top and press "C" (uppercase C) there
<Starnestommy> compiz: /msg NickServ ghost WhoNeedszzz <password>
<adam_> No sound help here, huh?
<macd> cwillu, yeah thats called autoremove, but its cool, I just figured uninstalling the metapackage would grab it all, it just didnt.
<wols_> which processes are shown
<lifewithryan> hey my favorite magazine!
<MassiveAttack> I installed the extra repositories, and then restarted firefox; shouldn't flash thus be installed as per https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/web-browsing.html ?? I have installed all the repositories, and run sudo aptitude update.
<lifewithryan> well that and linux journal
<omar9417> ok
<cwillu> macd, yep;  it's the same type of problem as the replacement init's had:  how do you tell when you need to turn something off (or uninstall something)?
<wols_> MassiveAttack: aptitude update doesn't install _anything_
<WhoNeedszzz> yay
<WhoNeedszzz> thanks Starnestommy
<SeaPhor> omar9417, see what wols_  and Starnestommy  just said?
<arialth> omar9417: run gnome-system-monitor, on the processes tab, click the %CPU column until there is an ^ arrow, and see what programs are taking up the most processor
<Falling-Inferno> fuk u nub
<wols_> !langauge Falling-Inferno
<Falling-Inferno> bitch ass hoe go away
<bazhang> Falling-Inferno, watch the language
<ubottu> wols_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lifewithryan> whats with the harsh words
<Starnestommy> !coc > Falling-Inferno
<wols_> Falling-Inferno: stop that real quick
<SeaPhor> omar9417, look in /etc/rc2.d/ and /etc/rcS.d/
<lifewithryan> too late...i'm betting he was in a different room...
<MassiveAttack> wols_, I understand, but that URL on the ubuntu help indicated that you just open the path to the repositories, update, and restart firefox, and it all works.
<lifewithryan> or thought he was
<WhoNeedszzz> so is there a compiz-fusion channel?
<DemonicButthead> Better yet.. running 2 displays of different resolution, is there a way I can maximize  or 'full screen' an application on one screen only instead of an entire workspace?
<lifewithryan> buzz kill, i think i know what his problem was too
<lifewithryan> heh
<wols_> !flash | MassiveAttack
<ubottu> MassiveAttack: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszzz: #compiz-fusion
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: doesn't exist
<SeaPhor> Starnestommy, Thank you!
<WhoNeedszzz> wait
<WhoNeedszzz> whoops
<WhoNeedszzz> nvm
<omar9417> I TYPE C AND IT SAYS ITS AN  UNKNOWN COMMAND
<adam_> Falling-Inferno, were you talking ot me?
<umops_> i just had some problems with my nvidia drivers soi ran envyng to get the latest drivers etc, how can i tell if the nvidia drivers are installed? (my xorg doesnt seem to like them)  I can get in with some low res optioons etc but cant restore old known good configs
<WhoNeedszzz> thanks again Starnestommy
<bazhang> adam_, he is gone
<lifewithryan> adam: we lost him
<wols_> omar9417: type it while "top" runs
<bishop> ?
<lifewithryan> no need for foul language
<adam_> OK.  I'm just trying to get sound working on my laptop.
<lifewithryan> what kind of laptop?
<adam_> It's a toughbook CF-48.  I'll get the sound chipset in a sec...
<rich_freecomm> good thing you don't hear me when I can't get something working :D
<wols_> adam_: and you still haven't described your problem
<wols_> until you do no one will ever help you
<Falling-Inferno> Sorry about that.
<Falling-Inferno> By brother is a Retard.
<astro76> MassiveAttack: you are mistaken, that url tells you to install flashplugin-nonfree, or ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Falling-Inferno> I got to remember to lock my PC.
<patbam> does latex on ubuntu support utf-8?
<lifewithryan> *doh*
<lifewithryan> anyway...were you able to telnet
<adam_> No sound.  That's the prob.  I've compiled ALSA from source, and still no sound.  AT all
<adam_> All channels are unmuted.
<wols_> Falling-Inferno: what is the iptables output I asked about?
<lifewithryan> ouch...compiled from source even
<adam_> I've googled and searched the ubuntu help forums, but none of the recommended fixes have helped.
<lifewithryan> man...i *hate* sound
<wols_> adam_: what does dmesg say sound related?
<lifewithryan> always kicks my hiney
<adam_> I'm going to put my aplay -l output in paste bin...stand by...
<Falling-Inferno> But the output of Telnet. Was 404, Bad Request, But it gave me a output saying the ip was using Apache and ubuntu. and listed the versions
<wols_> and we still don't know the chipset
<Falling-Inferno> Then it said Connection was lost.
<lifewithryan> good del, thats what we want
<lifewithryan> er deal
<Waffle> bazhang, are you around?
<lifewithryan> and that was to port 81 correct?
<bazhang> Waffle, hi
<SeaPhor> omar9417, have u found anything?
<DemonicButthead> When running 2 displays, what would having a Separate X Screen do for me?
<wols_> Falling-Inferno: last time: answer my questions please
<wols_> DemonicButthead: 2nd X session
<Falling-Inferno> Wols: you got to give me the command agian. I got kicked -_-
<omar9417> SeaPhor no
<adam_> Pastebin url:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901/
<DemonicButthead> Wols_: lol
<lifewithryan> he's able to telnet to port 81 wols...so iptables ain't kicking him
<adam_> no dmesg...just no sound.  at all.
<Waffle> bazhang, Last night you helped me with Grub a bit, giving me error 15, and it worked to get into Windows, the first part of my partitioned hard drive, but I still can't boot into Ubuntu... and now now of the commands i wrote down from last night work, do you have the link you sent?
<wols_> adam_: lsmod
<DemonicButthead> I'd be lost on what one session was.. nvm
<bazhang> Waffle, the grub link from the bot or other
<arialth> DemonicButthead: I am not sure having a second X display would help you. You wouldnt have controls for it (the 1st x server would take input i believe)
<SeaPhor> omar9417, can you pastebin your  /etc/rc2.d/ and /etc/rcS.d/
<Waffle> bazhang, other I'm pretty sure, it was to a ubuntuforums.org post
<adam_> lsmod output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12902/
<arialth> DemonicButthead: what type of video card do you have?
<Waffle> bazhang, I tried searching for it couldn't find it... dealt with Grub error 15, can't find the file
<omar9417> i already try
<DemonicButthead> arialth: ok.. I'm running an EVGA e-GeForce 8800GT 512 DDR3
<bazhang> Waffle, refresh my memory if you dont mind :)  what was the original problem
<DemonicButthead> arialth: PCIe bus
<Falling-Inferno> So...What can we do?
<arialth> DemonicButthead: is that an nvidia card?
<DemonicButthead> Arialth: yes
<umops_> i just had some problems with my nvidia drivers soi ran envyng to get the latest drivers etc, how can i tell if the nvidia drivers are installed? (my xorg doesnt seem to like them)  I can get in with some low res optioons etc but cant restore old known good configs
<lifewithryan> i miss nvidia....my laptop has ati :(
<christopher> quick question what is the difference between the kubuntu dvd and the cd besides size?
<arialth> DemonicButthead: cuz the nvidia settings for X has config for multiple displays. Have you tried using that
<ber1> when i try to watch high quality flash videos, they play fine until i fullscreen them. then they are really choppy. they play fine fullscreen when i boot into windows so i know my gfx card can easily handle it. it happens whether compiz is enabled or disabled. any ideas??
<Falling-Inferno> Is it the way i have stuff setup in the router?
<adam_> alsamixer lists card as: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 and Chip as SigmaTel STAC9752,53
<arialth> lifewithryan: why would you buy an intel chip? ^^
<Waffle> bazhang, I had 3 partitions on my main drive, one ntfs for windows, one ext3 for ubuntu, then a swap. I added another ext3 between the windows and ubuntu, and then grub started giving Error 15
<bazhang> repos in the dvd (two at least ) christopher
<adam_> ber1:  This is a known bug with flash on linux.
<lifewithryan> inferno: i'm thinking that we have an apache config issue...can you paste the virtual host configs?
<christopher> ty
<DemonicButthead> Arialth: yeah.. it works.. I'm just trying to figure out what the option of having 2 Separate X Screens would accomplish.. that's all
<Falling-Inferno> what Directory would they be in?
<wols_> umops_: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<bazhang> Waffle, and now you can boot into windows whereas before it was none?
<lifewithryan> arialth: because nvidia cards work much better with linux and they're a bit more friendly to use geeks
<christopher> hey berl install kde and the flash issue goes away idk why but it worked for me
<Waffle> bazhang, yeah
<wols_> umops_: and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<christopher> not kubuntu
<christopher> kde
<w4r1a0k> hi
<lifewithryan> oohhh, i see...
<bazhang> Waffle, error 15 grub, let me check the forums for a sec
<lifewithryan> so you haven't edited any of the apache files?
<SeaPhor> bazhang, can you help with cpu running 65%-80%?
<Waffle> bazhang, I tried following the threads advice... i'm assuming its because the ubuntu partition got moved over to make room for the new partition
<ber1> christopher: i've wanted to try kde out for a while. i'll give it a go and see if i prefer ir. adam_ is there any known fix for it, yet?
<Falling-Inferno> Not really.
<christopher> wow an entire repo on a dvd would be nice for when i have no internet
<Falling-Inferno> The only one i edited was the ports to change to 81.
<adam_> So does anyone have any idea how to fix my sound?  See above for output of lsmod and aplay.
<arialth> lifewithryan: my point exactly. I wouldnt use an intel chip if they suddenly somehow became less than AMD or Nvidia
<christopher> sudo apt-get install kde
<umops_> wols_, ok is /var/log/Xorg.0.log just a log of attempted xorg.cnf loadings?
<Xpistos> Hey does anyone know why my firefox browser spontaneously shuts down?
<bazhang> SeaPhor, hang on a sec
<mssever> I'm trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy. I'm getting the following error:        "Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server."         How can I fix this?
<christopher> kde ftw
<christopher> is faster than gnome
<babolat> Xpistos: ff3b5 has been known for several questions in stability
<lifewithryan> so which file was that exaclty do you remeber?
<omar9417> well i guess its not full compatible with my laptop
<christopher> gtk apps run better too
<arialth> DemonicButthead: with 2 x servers you wouldnt be able to share windows between the 2 screens for a start
<Falling-Inferno> It was Ports.conf
<christopher> head warning kde on debian based distros can be flaky tho
<Falling-Inferno> In /ect/apache2/
<lifewithryan> i see that now.
<lifewithryan> just checking a few things
<bazhang> waffle you got the livecd? you may need to reinstall grub-->here is a link (from earlier version but should still work fine) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43591
<etheredge> Alright does anyone know of a lets say wikipedia search from the desktop of ubuntu?
<bazhang> waffle boot up in the live cd and follow those instructions
<arialth> christopher: lol are you kidding? KDE is almost like bloatware. Every time i have used it, it has taken twice as long to setup and get running properly. Does it actually work better in 8,04?
<wols_> umops_: it's the log of your X server
<DemonicButthead> Arialth: meh..wth.. I'll give it a try and see how far I get before I rip the rest of my hair out
<omar9417> i turnd off my compiz 3d setting and  the prosecor is still the same
<lifewithryan> i'm thinking we need to do some virtual host stuff
<christopher> upgrading to the hardon woot
<wols_> omar9417: answer my questions
<SeaPhor> omar9417, dont give up just yet, i'm still working on it and i dont give up easy
<Waffle> bazhang, thanks, im on the livecd now.
<arialth> DemonicButthead: now that's the linux spirit!
<bazhang> SeaPhor, what does top say is the major cpu eater? compiz, firefox or what
<Xpistos> so probably better to go with my ff2
<w4r1a0k> i need help with my wireless adapter
<christopher> i have found it to run really smooth
<christopher> 384 meg ram
<christopher> 1.2 ghz proc
<omar9417> na i wont give up
<lifewithryan> so you have some HTML in /var/www ?
<omar9417> tell me WOLS
<arialth> geese i have 2 GB ram 2.2 ghz dualcore and KDE always ran slow for me (like, windows speed!)
<emma> goodnight.
<bazhang> !ot | christopher  please chat in offtopic
<ubottu> christopher  please chat in offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<adam_> Is there another channel that I might have better luck getting sound help in?
<lifewithryan> when you made the ports change did you restart apache?
<DemonicButthead> Linux.. helping make millions bald since Linus Torevalds? meh
<christopher> idk i just never had luck with gnome and kde always worked better and i know it better so it is my opinion as well but i have found it to preform better for me
<bazhang> adam_, #alsa though it is much slower there
<ifireball> etheredge: I think the deskbar applet can do it, I never tried since I always have an FF window open...
<Falling-Inferno> Just my Index file that says IT WORKS! in it. and yes i restarted when I changed the ports.
<christopher> ok ty sorry
<w4r1a0k> it is a Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<omar9417> wols ?
<cwillu> is there any sane way to get a list of current connections?  netstat shows them, but it truncates the ipv6 addresses, which makes it useless :(
<Prez00> hello, cannot get applets to work in hardy firefox 3 beta?  applet not initialized is all i get, any suggestions?
<lifewithryan> shux...
<lifewithryan> thinking
<wols_> omar9417: run top and press "C" in there
<mssever> I'm trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy. I'm getting the following error:        "Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server."         How can I fix this?
<adam_> Thanks.  I'll stay on here, and open that channel in another tab.  Still hoping somebody here can help.
<omar9417> ok
<etheredge> ifireball, yeah hrm ill check it out. im just bein lazy heh
<wols_> Prez00: install a jre?
<etheredge> ifireball, no applet to the panel can do it
<Prez00> wols_: gcj is installed
<DemonicButthead> Answer to all IT questions: Pull plug and walk away from Computer/Server/Printer/Fax/Coffee Maker/Microwave
<m0u5e> is there a way to mount my iso under /cdrom in ubuntu?
<Prez00> wols_: I see gjc plugin in firefox..
<SeaPhor> bazhang, its for omar9417 , i'm trying to find why video is bad and had them look at system resources and discovered cpu usage very high
<omar9417> wols, ok i did
<wols_> Prez00: that is not what I asked. gcj is no browser plugin
<wols_> omar9417: which processes use most CPU then?
<lifewithryan> so then in your /etc/apace2/sites-enabled directory there should be at least one file, what do you have in there?
<bingoer> hi all
<m0u5e> without burning the iso to a cd
<bazhang> DemonicButthead, better to use just the single screen cloned; no real advantage to seperate X imo
<ezzieyguywuf> so i got a 16 gb sdhc card that used to work great, in 8.04, but now when i plug it in, only a handful of folders are shown and its a "read-only file system". all the information on the volume size seem to be correct but i cannot see all the data on it! windows recognizes it fine. anyhelp?
<wols_> m0u5e: yes just mount the file
<arialth> DemonicButthead: Install linux on it; it will run twice as fast (http://loadingreadyrun.com/videos/view/201/Installation+Anxiety)
<bazhang> m0u5e, what iso? vlc can do that
<bingoer> I need help with my wireless - I set up the drivers successfully, I see a network to connect to and it connects fine, but I can't access the net
<bingoer> I need to make dhcp work with it
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: "mount"
<jscinoz> i have 4 500GB disks in my computer, im going to have software raid0 > encryption > LVM for home root and swap, im thinking, should boot just be sitting on the first drive, or should i put /boot in a very small raid1 array?
<sneepers> hi, i can't conect my laptop to vpn
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_: the drive is mounted
<omar9417> Xgl
<sneepers> :s
<bullgard4> What is the function of the Kconfig files?
<wols_> bingoer: output of ifconfig, iwconfig, route and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ifireball> etheredge: deskbar has an option to search the web VIA your FF search engines, just go and install a Wikipedia search extension for FF and enable the option in deskbar
<wols_> omar9417: what videocard do you have?
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone else?
<omar9417> wols ATI 200 m
<DemonicButthead> Bazhang: If I'm running dis-similar resolutions on 2 montiors.. can I get the second monitor to lock an app down within that window or pan around so I can get full use of my screen?
<w4r1a0k> Ethernet works
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: it's not what I asked
<bazhang> SeaPhor, seems w-ols is on the case :)
<Prez00> wols_: icedtea is what the plugin says..
<SeaPhor> omar9417, please make sure you use the persons full nick when talking to them
<umops_> wols_, cool, so the contents of my xorg.conf shouldnt matter for this log? its just i ran a reconfigure-phigh so icould actually login to the gui
<Waffle> bazhang, now when i try find /boot/grub/stage1 it returns error 15: file not found... this is different from last night... should I just delete the old partition and recreate everything using gparted? I used partition magic to make the whole thing that screwed it up
<omar9417> ok
<bazhang> DemonicButthead, could you clarify? you mean with wine or what
<w4r1a0k> but Wireless won't work
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_: i'm sorry, i wasn't aware that you had asked anything. what was your question?
<sneepers> i can'tc conect my laptop to one vpn
<DemonicButthead> Bazhang: When I maximize a window right now.. it drags across 2 screens.. completely worthless :P
<SeaPhor> bazhang, :-)
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: output of "mount"
<ezzieyguywuf> gotcha
<sneepers> asd asd
<wols_> omar9417: do you REALLY need compiz?
<DemonicButthead> Bazhang: reading half a web page on one screen and half on another is annoying.. wondering if there was a way I can just maximize a window to a single display
<omar9417> wols something called Xgl is using 20% of my process
<w4r1a0k> hello
<wols_> Xgl is a driver of sorts needed for compiz on your videocard
<wols_> it's a horrible hack which is why it uses 20% CPU constantly in your case
<mssever> I'm trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy. I'm getting the following error:        "Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server."         How can I fix this?
<arc_shmoo> i have no audio on my video playback nothing is muted or turned down low. any ideas?
<omar9417> wols_, no i dnt need it is that the problem
<bazhang> Waffle, you did sudo grub first
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12903/
<bazhang> mssever, switch repos
<wols_> omar9417: don't load Xgl and disable compiz then
<Waffle> bazhang, no I did not... sorry about that, probably the reason
<mssever> bazhang: to what? I'm using the official repo.
<omar9417> wols, what is Xgl
<Falling-Inferno> Yes There is one file in Sites-Available its named Default.
<wols_> !xgl
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<w4r1a0k> you need ultimatebootcd to fix grub
<wols_> omar9417: a driver your 3D desktop effects
<wols_> omar9417: a driver your 3D desktop effects need for displaying
<wols_> w4r1a0k: no
<bingoer> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12904/
<bazhang> DemonicButthead, ah I see what you mean-->check out monitor resolution settings see if you can pull the two screens apart
<wols_> bingoer: I asked about 3 other things too
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_:did you get my pastebin?
<bingoer> wols_: yes, resolv.conf is empty
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: I did and it looks alright. you could fsck the drive
<bingoer> wols_ and route ... has nothing new.. but i'll paste it
<w4r1a0k> or use the ubuntu cd
<omar9417> wols, i disable it but its still running on my system monitor
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_: will that erase my data?
<SeaPhor> wols_, Ty, and omar9417 may need some step thru instruction
<gus> I have a 3dfx voodoo 3000, And my resolution is 800x600.How do I get a higher one?
<DemonicButthead> bazhang: I can pull them apart.. there's really not much I can do about what I want.. I'll deal with it :)  thanks bud
<bazhang> mssever, for security or what-->you can try again later or try another mirror or just sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade and choose to install without authentication
<lifewithryan> okay inferno, paste that for me
<wols_> omar9417: xgl is started from init.d somewhere IIRC. find /etc -name xgl
<bazhang> DemonicButthead, :)
<omar9417> Seaphor, yes i do i guess i need ubuntu for dommies
<wols_> gus: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gus> what dose that do?
<wols_> SeaPhor: I don't remember where xgl is started. do you?
<SeaPhor> omar9417, no worries, we have all been there
<wols_> gus: read the docs
<bingoer> wols_: once again, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12907/
<arc_shmoo> sudo: any ideas?
<wols_> bingoer: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<SeaPhor> wols_, i have no idea, you know more than i do here
<gus> I know this sounds bad... but I'm new at this
<ber1> when i unmaximize firefox it shrinks to just a few pixels of its full size, so that its almost exactly the same size. i always shrink it manually but it never keeps my size preference. is there a way i can make it "remember" to unmaximize to a smaller (and actually useful) size?
<wols_> omar9417: run "dpkg -l |grep -i xgl"  and pastebin the result
<mssever> bazhang: It appears that update-manager won't upgrade with authentication problems. When I install anything, I'm getting those errors, which I ignore. I don't know how to solve authentication problems. I'll try switching to the us mirror, but I don't know the authentication details for that mirror, either.
<omar9417> wols, ok
<SeaPhor> wols_, looking...
<bazhang> mssever, do it from the terminal
<ezzieyguywuf> ber1: exit all firefox, run firefox -safe-mode and check reset all preferences
<wols_> mssever: apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade and show us the results
<bingoer> wols_: here's the /etc/network/interfaceS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12908/
<umops_> has any had any luck withh envyng for installing nvidia drivers? or heard any bad stories etc?
<bazhang> umops_, success mostly
<wols_> bingoer: iwconfig output
<bingoer> wols_: ahem, can you tell me all the required files, I'm copying these using a thumb drive manually :)
<wols_> bingoer: you get a IP via DHCP it seems but you don't get a defaultroute and no DNS server. both things are necessary to have a network connection
<bazhang> umops what card
<Falling-Inferno> lifewithryan: did you get that?
<wols_> bingoer: iwconfig as I asked when I first spoke to you
<bingoer> wols_: ok
<wols_> bingoer: to see if it's associated
<umops_> bazhang, 8800gt
<omar9417> wols, u mean right down what it says
<mssever> wols_: Updating...
<wols_> umops_:should work in hardy, won't work in gutsy
<wols_> omar9417: yes. use a pastebin
<wols_> !pastebin | omar
<ubottu> omar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> umops_, envyng-gtk may have the drivers for that; they just came out of beta-->if not now then very soon
<m0u5e> how do i mount an .iso cd image directly to my /cdrom
<omar9417> wols, ii  xserver-xgl                                1:1.1.99.1~git20080115-0ubuntu1                    GL-based X server
<SeaPhor> wols_, looking... do a locate xgl    maybe you can make more sense of it than i
<umops_> bazhang, yeah it was working last night and a did some updates and it'snow very broken
<bingoer> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12909/
<bazhang> m0u5e, what iso
<wols_> omar9417: sudo apt-gte purge xserver-xgl
<ber1> ezzieyguywuf: thanks! worked like a charm
<m0u5e> a eeexubuntu iso :D
<babolat> you were already answered m0u5e
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_: fsck doesn't seem to like my drive. i'm running "fsck /media/disk" . is that wrong?
<shubuntu> hi can anyone help me with scp?
<babolat> !anyone | shubuntu
<ubottu> shubuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ezzieyguywuf> ber1: no prob :-D
<bingoer> wols_: is it of any use to say that it works on windows ... I can get the default gateway from there, it is a 192.168.x.x series
<bazhang> m0u5e, what are you trying to do please clarify
<wols_> bingoer: I don't see a "associated" there
<m0u5e> babolat: okay thx i got it :D
<shubuntu> scp <path1> <path2> right?
<omar9417> wols, command not found
<babolat> m0u5e: ;)
<wols_> bingoer: so I'd say you don't have a connection to your AP
<SeaPhor> wols_, nice! TY
<bingoer> wols_: what does associated mean ?
<m0u5e> bazhang: i wanted to mount a cd image directly to /cdrom so i didn't have to burn it to use it
<wols_> omar9417: sudo apt-get purge xserver-xgl
<wols_> omar9417: my bad
<bazhang> m0u5e, mount it on a partition instead
<m0u5e> omar9417: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove xserver-xgl
<shubuntu> scp /home/user/Desktop/file.ext id@site.ext:~/Desktop
<shubuntu> it doesn't work
<omar9417> wols, ok
<mssever> bazhang: wols_ Here's the result of the command you asked for: http://dpaste.com/50989/ It doesn't really accomplish much since the only updates shown are for Gutsy, not Hardy.
<m0u5e> bazhang: and how would I do that?
<Dr_willis> shubuntu,  im not sure you want to use a ~ in such a case. try the full path. (to eliminate any issues with ~)
<wols_> mssever: you still have to upgrade to lastest gutsy
<shubuntu> well the first part is actually the problem not the second
<wols_> mssever: THEN you change your sources.list to hardy and do the same again (or use upgrade manager)
<ezzieyguywuf> ﻿so i got a 16 gb sdhc card that used to work great, in 8.04, but now when i plug it in, only a handful of folders are shown and its a "read-only file system". all the information on the volume size seem to be correct but i cannot see all the data on it! windows recognizes it fine. anyhelp?
<bazhang> !iso | m0u5e
<ubottu> m0u5e: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<omar9417> mou5e, ok
<shubuntu> /home/user/Desktop/file.ext: No such file or directory
<wols_> m0u5e: mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file /cdrom
<Dr_willis> shubuntu,  you do want to be usinbg the USERS name not 'user' ?
<mssever> wols_: Why should I update Gutsy? That just wastes my extremely limited bandwidth for no reason.
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: have you fscked it?
<w4r1a0k> h1
<shubuntu> yeah
<shubuntu> i'm replacing my name with user
<wols_> mssever: to have a defined state of install to upgrade
<Dr_willis> shubuntu,  if the files not there.. then its not there. :) double check that it is there.
<osmosis> i finally finished my  munin libvirt plugin.
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ : yea fsck didn't do anything. said somethin about "unable to resolve"
<wols_> mssever: deity knows when you last did an update
<shubuntu> it's on my desktop
<omar9417> wols, should i do a restart
<bazhang> mssever, because we will have to fix it when it breaks-->saves us time
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: full error please (inkl. the commandline you used)
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=6ca601d3-ec79-4528-9a3e-495c64c2c56d'
<shubuntu> i'm thining there should be something i have to put before /home
<RAdams> anyone successfully using tor/privoxy in hardy?
<mssever> wols_: I updated recently. I think we're solving the wrong problem here.
<bingoer> wols_: any ideas then ?
<wols_> omar9417: is xgl still running (you can check with "top" and "C")
<Dr_willis> shubuntu,  see if you can just access the file with cat, or somthing else. be sure filename/case is right.
<wols_> mssever: you didn't as your pastebin shows
<shubuntu> i can browse to that folder with cp
<bazhang> mssever, you can listen to advice; if you have a better way (in your mind) then go for it
<wols_> bingoer: yes, check your logs, make sure you associate with the AP. right now your aren't
<shubuntu> so yes the file is on the desktop
<Dr_willis> shubuntu,  i always have to check scp example commands  - i rarely use scp.
<wols_> bingoer: probably a driver problem. what wlan chip?
<omar9417> wols_ yes its runing
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ i unmounted the drive and ran "fsck -M" and thats the error i got
<mssever> wols_: I deliberately skipped some large packages as I'd likely just have to re-download them for the upgrade
<bingoer> wols_: broadcom 4310
<shubuntu> well i'm sshing to my uni id
<shubuntu> i need to submit something
<bingoer> wols_ installed via ndiswrapper
<shubuntu> and i've finished it
<shubuntu> now i need to copy it onto my desktop there to submit
<wols_> mssever: -M is no fsck option
<w4r1a0k> i need help with my wireless adapter
<wols_> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, what chipset
<omar9417> wols_ do u think i should re-install ubuntu
<wols_> bingoer: boradcom should be supported without ndiswrapper by now. check your dmesg and your syslog
<wols_> omar9417: no
<Dr_willis> shubuntu,  you could ssh to the remote machine, then scp it from there :)  i guess.
<mssever> wols_: I just need to make update manager stop complaining about authentication. That's all.
<w4r1a0k> it is a Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<shubuntu> i've done it
<shubuntu> i've sshed
<crille> Hello, I need some help,  how do I empty the trashbin?  there's no shortcut for it in the menus
<bingoer> wols_: well, it wouldn't even scan the network without ndiswrapper :(
<wols_> mssever: then do it. have fun. goodbye
<RAdams> anyone successfully using tor/privoxy in ubuntu hardy?
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ : -M     Do not check mounted filesystems and return an exit  code  of  0
<ezzieyguywuf>               for mounted filesystems.
<wols_> bingoer: if you install the proper driver it will
<Dr_willis> RAdams,  i have. I just followed the !tor factoid
<bazhang> RAdams, what is your real question
<RAdams> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<w4r1a0k> hello
<babolat> crille: create a new launcher on the desktop.
<babolat> crille: do you know how?
<Dr_willis> shubuntu,  you could try the 'sshfs'  fuse tool also. It makes the process more transparent.
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ : thats from man fsck
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: tell it the exact device name
<crille> babolat: no mate, I dont
<wols_> and make sure the thing is unmounted of course
<wols_> or read only
<mssever> wols_: That was my question. How do I make it stop complaining? none of the outstanding updates have anything to do with this.
<ezzieyguywuf> ok, but that just gives a longer error. by exact drive name, you mean /media/disk?
<crille> babolat: I mean, I know how to make a launcher, but I dont know what command to use
<babolat> crille: ok. on the desktop, right click and create launcher.. Type "Location"
<shubuntu> how do you close an open ssh?
<jscinoz> i have 4 500GB disks in my computer, im going to have software raid0 > encryption > LVM for home root and swap, im thinking, should boot just be sitting on the first drive, or should i put /boot in a very small raid1 array?
<wols_> mssever: and you are the expert to know that? if so, great
<wols_> mssever: no you can either do what I tell you or stop talking to me. please
<babolat> crille: then in Location, key in "trash:///" without the quotes
<wols_> shubuntu: kill
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ : ﻿ok, but that just gives a longer error. by exact drive name, you mean /media/disk?
<bazhang> mssever, please listen to the advice offered
<crille> babolat: k, is that all?
<w4r1a0k> hello
<mssever> wols_: openoffice, firefox, cups have nothing to do with update-manager
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: ah. not UUID, use the /dev
<babolat> crille: yep.. try it now and see if it works
<bazhang> !wifi | w4r1a0k
<ubottu> w4r1a0k: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<m0u5e> how do I clear my tmp directories? my hd is limited... is there a way for me to set it to clear after a reboot?
<bingoer> wols_: well, the logs don't saw anything apart from 'enabling_interface'
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: fsck doesn't know UUIDs. it's sdb1 I think from your mount output
<Waffle> bazhang, I tried it again, still no go. I was planning on installing 8.04 along side my 7.10 partition, that's what started this whole thing... think it would work if I just go with the install? If i can't acces 7.04 its no big loss, I was just going to keep it around for a while to make sure I got all my data off it
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ : ah ok. how do i know which sdb it is?
<bingoer> anyone here with a wireless broadcom 43xx that's working on hardy heron ?
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: dmesg, mount, etc
<crille> babolat: No such file or directory
<babolat> crille: it will also work if you dragged the launcher to your panel.. just in case, like me, your Trans icon in the panel mysteriously disappeared
<dopievoli> I
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: fdisk -l
<bazhang> Waffle, that would be the last resort; is the mbr on a separate disk?
<babolat> you sure you have trash:/// as the Location?
<w4r1a0k> thank you
<Waffle> bazhang, no, seperate partition... the one that works
<crille> babolat: trash:///   yes sir
<amirman84> ﻿does anyone know if i can use wine to run programs that are already installed on a mounted NTFS partition?
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_: that returned no output (?)
<bazhang> Waffle, and sudo grub returns nothing?
<gus> okay. I have ubnutu 8.05,, ad I downloaded song bird a it's not working
<babolat> crille: and the Launcher Type is "Location" right?
<dopievoli> Bingoer: Works for me , did you enable you're restricted hardware?
<bullgard4> What is the function or role of the Kconfig files?
<bazhang> gus what is the exact error you are getting-->precise details please
<crille> hmm, no, "command"
<fserve> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=1639&DwnldID=14303&lang=por
<babolat> crille: it needs to be "location"
<Waffle> bazhang, sudo grub then find /boot/grub/stage1 returned (hd0,5)
<crille> babolat: oh, sorry,  didnt see that I could change that  ;)
<gus> no it wont start
<bingoer> dipievoli: well, it never showed anything in that list. 'no proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<Waffle> bazhang, but if (hd0,5) lines up with the partitions in gparted, then it should be hd0,6
<crille> babolat: there,  it works now, thanks a ot for the help mate
<exp_> How do you rename a partition?
<babolat> crille: ;)
<Chrysalis> is gtk+ same thing as gtk2?
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: which command?
<mosno> Chrysalis, GTK+ 2.0
<bingoer> dopievoli: well, it never showed anything in that list. 'no proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=225030&postcount=2 Waffle look at this post please
<ber1> is there a way to make flash not choppy when in fullscreen?
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ :fdisk -l. i think its sda6 though. check out this pastbin.http://paste.ubuntu.com/12912/
<bingoer> dopievoli: so what version is your card ? mine is broadcom 4310
<Chrysalis> mosno: so gtk+  is gtk1?
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ am i doin somethin wrong still?
<bazhang> Chrysalis, is there a support question in there?
<bazhang> berl youtube?
<Chrysalis> bazhang: i am just trying to figure out what apps to install for different DE
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: fdisk -l   shows ALL available partitions on the system
<bazhang> Chrysalis, gtk2
<Chrysalis> bazhang: yea but when i look at them in synaptic all i see is gtk+
<jscinoz>  /boot and / can only be on ext3, xfs, jfs, ext2, and reiserfs. Is this correct?
<w4r1a0k> i can't find any thing about my wireless adapter
<b4l74z4r> how can i get an easy overview over which folders that use the most space on my hd?
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: fdisk -v /dev/<device>
<gaokai> what are the differences between the Boun* SHELL and BASH SHELL
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: don't you -p, keep control what to do
<gus> I have the install folder, and now and then it stats up, but not all the time, and there are o icons i the applications list
<ber1> bazhang: youtube, yes. its even more noticeable in high-q flash sites, like hulu.com
<bazhang> !info youtube-dl | berl check this
<ubottu> berl check this: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.01.24-1 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<mosno> Chrysalis, GTK+ can be 1.x or 2.x
<SeaPhor> wols_, omar8417 left, were you helping in pm?
<bazhang> berl that is a limitation of flash
<Chrysalis> bazhang: it doesnt specify if its gtk1 or 2 just + ;/
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ : when i ran with no options i got the same message. i don't think fsck wants to run for some reason
<wols_> ber1: by default linux flashplayer puts every movie into /tmp
<wols_> SeaPhor: not anymore
<bazhang> gaokai, ask in #bash
<gus> sorry the "N" on my key board is crap
<wols_> SeaPhor: or rather, I never help in PM
<DemonicButthead> Wols, Bazhang.. it was Xinerama I was thinking of... eliminates the dead space if there are 2 displays configured for use but they are of different resolutions
<ber1> bazhang: i can watch it in windows fullscreen and its fine. is it just a flash-linux compatibility thing?
<Chrysalis> mosno: so basically have to google around to find out if its 1.x or 2.x if it just says gtk+?
<jscinoz> i have 4 500GB disks in my computer, im going to have software raid0 > encryption > LVM for home root and swap, im thinking, should boot just be sitting on the first drive, or should i put /boot in a very small raid1 array?
<bazhang> berl limitation of flash
<wols_> ber1: not if you use the proper driver for your videocard. if you use vesa it might happen. but flash is always a shitty CPU hog
<bazhang> jscinoz, you seen the raid links for ubuntu?
<bazhang> !ohmy | wols_
<ubottu> wols_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jscinoz> Yes but they don't explain this one little thing
<mosno> Chrysalis, i dont know what thing you're talking about
<wols_> jscinoz: I use a small partition on a disk
<w4r1a0k> hello
<ber1> wols_:i use vesa. how would one go about finding the proper driver for ones videocard?
<wols_> ber1: lspci
<jscinoz> bazhang, basically i'm deciding between /boot is 250mb on /dev/sda1 or /boot is 250mb 4-disk raid1 array
<wols_> ber1: what videochip do you have?
<wols_> jscinoz: it will always be a 250MB partition on all 4 disks
<jscinoz> wols_ not nessacerily
<dopievoli> bingoer: you know how to? I only know that it's broadcom
<w4r1a0k> hello
<wols_> just the other ones are empty. it's very hard to do a soft raid1 for boot
<jscinoz> wols_ i can create a small 250mb partition outside my raid0 array
<ber1> wols_ i ran lspci - what exactly am i looking for?
<w4r1a0k> can someone help me
<jscinoz> wols_ hmm
<wols_> jscinoz: all raid partitions need to be the same size
<CorpseFeeder> Just tried to install Ubuntu 8.04. When it rebooted I am presented with a "grub>" prompt. Any ideas? Suggestions?
<wols_> ber1: lspci |grep VGA
<babolat> !ask | w4r1a0k
<ubottu> w4r1a0k: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jscinoz> wols_ afaik that's not hte case with Raid0?
<wols_> CodeImp: missing menu.lst
<Arrick> is there a free pdf creator/editor that i can install on ubuntu 8.04?
<Arrick> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<CodeImp> heh
<wols_> CorpseFeeder: use the livecd, chroot to your ubuntu install and run sudo update-grub
<bazhang> CorpseFeeder, find /boot/grub/stage1
<ber1> wols_: i get 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS (rev a1) - how do i get the right driver?
<wols_> jscinoz: it is the case with every RAID
<babolat> Arrick: Oo.o has a built in PDF export option
<wols_> !nvidia | ber1
<ubottu> ber1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jscinoz> wols_ testing in vbox with 4 virtual disks each 2GB, it had no problem with 1.75/2/2/2 for Raid0
<bazhang> CorpseFeeder, is this install; oops use livecd
<Chrysalis> mosno: i have no idea what i am talking about either ;D, you can tell i am confused cant you? anyway, ill just try to start from the bottom up and first read about gtk before asking more questions
<Arrick> babolat I mean something I can edit them with as well
<jscinoz> and the total capacity of the created array showed up as the correct 7.75gb
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ :i'm sitll having problems  with fdisk. should i reiterate that this is an external flash drive connected via usb?
<wols_> jscinoz: that's bollocks. each part of the raid can only be as big as the smallest of the lot
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: that doesn't matter for fsck
<CorpseFeeder> hold on.. rebooting with live cd (dvd)
<wols_> sudo fsck -v /dev/sda6
<bingoer> dopievoli: type iwconfig and check the output
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_: i know, i just no longer think its sda6 so i want to confirm which drive it is
<exp_> exot
<exp_> mt
<jscinoz> wols_ One moment, let me google this, because I'm positive that with raid0 disks can be different sizes
<Condoulo> Ok, how would I do dual-monitors in Ubuntu, the main connected to integrated ATI Radeon X200, and the second one connected to an old graphics card, Cloud Nine Imagine 128 II
<bazhang> exp_, do you have a support question?
<wols_> bingoer: I don't really know how to make broadcom associate with the AP, sorry, things to check for is verbose output of ndiswrapper (in logs)
<exp_> nope just leaving sry mate
<w4r1a0k> i have a Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter  and it won't work on my ubuntu laptop
<mosno> Chrysalis, most apps use GTK+ 2.... GTK+ 1 is very old now
<bingoer> wols_: ok - thanks for your help, I will try to use a static ip
<wols_> w4r1a0k: madwifi
<babolat> Arrick: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PDF_software may help
<mohaab007> i want to install netgear usb wg111 v3 and i cant please help
<wols_> bingoer: nothing to do with static IP. until and unless you associate with your AP it won't work
<jscinoz> wols_ never mind i was incorrect, raid0 can have different size volumes, but it treats them all as the size of the smallest.
<jscinoz> wols_ sorry about that :(
<mohaab007> i want to install netgear usb wg111 v3 and i cant please help
<wols_> jscinoz: I knew long ago :P
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, what number again? 24 something
<mohaab007> i want to install netgear usb wg111 v3 and i cant please help
<Lo_Pan> you could just jbod them, but no speed increase
<mohaab007> i want to install netgear usb wg111 v3 and i cant please help
<wols_> jscinoz: the trouble is, grub is not raid1 aware, so it's (almost) impossible to make it work with a raid1 /boot
<Lo_Pan> alternately raid 0 all disks together, then raid 0 remaining capacity on remaining drives
<bazhang> !repeat | mohaab007
<jscinoz> wols_, well instead of having the 250mb /boot partition on one disk, i may as well put it in a raid1 array, GRUB can handle raid1 just fine (grub however fails raid0)
<ubottu> mohaab007: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lo_Pan> and jbod those two together
<jscinoz> wols_ afaik grub can do raid1 but not raid0
<BlargRaptor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798257
<Lo_Pan> or just all of the same size disks raid 0'd and jbod the remaining disk to the volume
<PPKuma> is http://packages.ubuntu.com down?
<Lo_Pan> i would do none of those things personally
<mohaab007> i want to install netgear usb wg111 v3 and i cant please help
<w4r1a0k> i've tried mad wifi
<Condoulo> Ok, how would I do dual-monitors in Ubuntu, the main connected to integrated ATI Radeon X200, and the second one connected to an old graphics card, Cloud Nine Imagine 128 II. Just curious
<dopievoli> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Network Aoki"
<bazhang> !patience | mohaab007
<dopievoli>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:11:24:0C:83:51
<ubottu> mohaab007: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dopievoli>           Bit Rate=36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm
<babolat> pings just fine PPKuma
<wols_> jscinoz: not in a meaningful manner. also the kernel setup is more complicated. without raid1 you don't need any initrd trickery
<SeaPhor> mohaab007, look here for compatibility http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<dopievoli>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B
<dopievoli>           Encryption key:off
<dopievoli>           Link Quality=85/100  Signal level=-43 dBm  Noise level=-66 dBm
<w4r1a0k> brb
<dopievoli>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<dopievoli>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<wols_> jscinoz: while it works, you don't get any benefit. waste of effort
<arunsridharan> Hi, when I boot ubuntu from the cd, it gets stuck at the 'splash image' and freezes. what do I do?
<bazhang> floodbot help
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ : ok i finally got it sorted out. its sdc. check out my pastbin now. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12916/
<babolat> !paste | dopievoli
<ubottu> dopievoli: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<w4r1a0k> kk
<jscinoz> wols_ raid1 can give faster read speeds though if the OS supports it.. and thus faster boot :P
<w4r1a0k>  AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<jscinoz> but im arguing semantics now :P
<PPKuma> babolat thanks
<babolat> ;)
<jscinoz> it'd probably be <5sec difference
<crash1do> have u checked u computer is not running hot
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, hang on a sec
<bingoer> dopievoli: its alright :) thanks for your help bud
<w4r1a0k> kk
<Lo_Pan> yeah some raid 1 implemetations are actually two disk raid 10/01 implementations
<CorpseFeeder> Ok, I got a terminal window on the live CD boot. Now do I do what wols_ says or what bazhang says?
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: it cannot be sdc. sdc is the whole disk. it would be sdc1
<PPKuma> babolat but no ping in my machine =/
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: sdc is the disk, sdc1 is the partition
<bazhang> CorpseFeeder, him :)
<Lo_Pan> and may allow for reading of stripes across mirrors
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_: ok i'll try that
<babolat> odd.. have you experienced this problem before, PPKuma?
<wols_> CorpseFeeder: sudo chroot </to your mounted harddisk>
<arunsridharan>  Hi, when I boot ubuntu from the cd, it gets stuck at the 'splash image' and freezes. what do I do?
<bingoer> wols_: I have news :)
<PPKuma> never, im getting an unknown host when accesing it babolat
<bingoer> wols_: in daemon.log, I see: dhclient: No DHCPOFFERS received
<crash1do> can anyone tell me which is best AIGLX or XGL?
<wols_> bingoer: and you won't get any untill you are associated :)
<arunsridharan>  Hi, when I boot ubuntu from the cd, it gets stuck at the 'splash image' and freezes. what do I do?
<bingoer> wols_: also, dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 0
<bingoer> wols_: ah
<babolat> PPKuma: I sort of got the same problem a little while back. But with google. If you wish, you can either change your DNS server, or use the Best Server function in System > Administration > Software Sources
<wols_> bingoer: what you need is a  iwconfig |grep -i associated   to show you something
<Condoulo> Ok, how would I do dual-monitors in Ubuntu, the main connected to integrated ATI Radeon X200, and the second one connected to an old graphics card, Cloud Nine Imagine 128 II. Just curious.
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ : haha ok so now that i'm finally running fsck correctly, i would like some guidance in runnings its course. i'd hate to make the wrong decisions here. here is the first output http://paste.ubuntu.com/12917/
<PPKuma> babolat:  nvm, ill try to work around it. thanks :)
<babolat> !twinview | Condoulo
<ubottu> Condoulo: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<wols_> bingoer: it's either ndiswrapper or your WPA setup. for debugging I'd disable WPA temporarily on the AP. just enable it afterwards
<mohaab007> i want to install netgear usb wg111 v3 and i cant please help
<babolat> mohaab007: have you been to the howto you have been pointed to earlier?
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: what do I put in ﻿</to your mounted harddisk>... how do I get a list or something of what to enter?
<bingoer> wols_: hmm, I don't have that kind of access .. its a company network
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: sudo dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=~/mybootsectors bs=512 count=2
<arunsridharan>  Hi, when I boot ubuntu from the cd, it gets stuck at the 'splash image' and freezes. what do I do?
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: run that and you make a backup of those two sectors
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: I have two hard disks....
<mohaab007> i cant find v3
<bingoer> wols_: but at least, thanks to you, I now know _what_ the problem is
<bazhang> arunsridharan, go into grub and remove quiet and splash and report exact errors
<mohaab007> i want to install netgear usb wg111 v3 and i cant please help
<mohaab007> i cant find v3
<bazhang> mohaab007, you in livecd now?
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: heck for good measure  sudo dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=~/mybootsectors bs=512 count=256   that should take care of a lot of other things too in case you mess it up
<solid_liq> anyone seen a problem in Hardy where it tells you the Composite extension isn't available, even though you have the nvidia driver running?
<babolat> arunsridharan: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/30139
<crash1do> can anyone tell me which is best AIGLX or XGL?
<wols_> CorpseFeeder: which partition has ubuntu on it? run "mount"
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ : alright
<mohaab007> i want to install netgear usb wg111 v3 and i cant please help
<mohaab007> i cant find v3
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: so if you fsck something up, you can always restore
<babolat> !repeat | mohaab007
<bazhang> mohaab007, then answer my question
<ubottu> mohaab007: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dopievoli> any good Windows/Linux compatible TV tuner card suggestions?
<bazhang> mohaab007, are you in livecd now
<dopievoli> usb is ok too
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: I dunno which of the two sectors is borked. my guess would be the first but that's a guess
<frenlyn> hi everyone
<mohaab007> no
<bazhang> mohaab007, boot into livecd
<mohaab007> ok
<frenlyn> im newie
<drash> solid_liq: nope, unless your xorg.conf explicitly disables composition ..
<solid_liq> anyone seen a problem in Hardy where it tells you the Composite extension isn't available, even though you have the nvidia driver running?  I had this working with 7.10/gutsy
<frenlyn> im using ubuntu
<solid_liq> drash: no it doesn't, and it worked before
<bazhang> good channel choice then frenlyn :)
<frenlyn> someone can help me, more thatn that orient me
<frenlyn> tnx bazhang
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ : i copied original over backup. i'll see what happened. its now asking me if i should 'set' some 'free clusters'. what is that exactly?
<bouhssini> هل من أحد عنده خبرة في لغة سي
<mohaab007> i cant find v3
<crash1do> can anyone tell me which is best AIGLX or XGL?
<bazhang> frenlyn, we need very specific question
<solid_liq> drash: I even tried copying some stuff from my xorg.conf that I had when I was on gutsy, and that didn't work (extra options near glx)
<bazhang> !sa | bouhssini
<ubottu> bouhssini: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<babolat> mohaab007: follow this conversatoin and see where it leads you -->http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-627911.html
<mohaab007> äÚã åäÏì
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: ubuntu is installed on sda1... I typed "mount" but I did not understand the output it gave me.
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: pastebin
<mohaab007> ÚäÏì
<wols_> CorpseFeeder: pastbein it
<wols_> CorpseFeeder: AIGLX if you can use it.
<mohaab007> i want to install netgear usb wg111 v3 and i cant please help
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12918/
<mohaab007> i cant find v3
<drash> solid_liq: do you use the envyNG driver ?
<solid_liq> drash: I'm using the nvidia binary driver
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: Impossible.. no internet conenction
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: do you know what "lost clusters" are in windows? that's it
<solid_liq> drash: whichever one it installed automatically when I checked the box
<w4r1a0k> how can i get my Wireless Adapter to work
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ : no i don' :-D
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: something or someone SERIOUSLY wrote crap on your FAT. i hope you have backups
<adante> how can i kill remote ssh sessions to my box selectively?
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: I can retype some of it here.. is there anything relevant I should be looking for in the output?
<babolat> !wireless | w4r1a0k have you been to
<ubottu> w4r1a0k have you been to: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<drash> solid_liq: ok, propreitary driver in use ..
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_: windows recognizes it fine though... *sigh* i'll continue with fsck
<w4r1a0k> yes
<bouhssini> هل في حد عربي هنا ؟
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, open a terminal and type ifconfig
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: every used file uses at least one cluster. the clusters used are saved in a table so the fs knows what's used and what not. now this table has bad data and basically says there are clusters assigned when no file actually uses them
<bazhang> bouhssini, /join #ubuntu-sa
<w4r1a0k> kk
<RudyValencia> !sa | bouhssini
<ubottu> bouhssini: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: I don't know what aiglx is
<solid_liq> drash: okay, it looks like it used  nvidia-glx-new
<wols_> !aiglx
<ubottu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<bingoer> bouhssini: arabi fi -> #ubuntu-sa
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ :well after that last pastbin i selected (1) and here was the output
<ezzieyguywuf> Leaving file system unchanged."
<drash> solid_liq: maybe give the envyNG driver a go, worst that can happen is fall-back to that one and take it from there
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, three entries or two
<ezzieyguywuf> "/dev/sdc1: 3407 files, 464926/490192 clusters
<solid_liq> drash: k, I'll give it a try, thanks
<drash> yw
<bouhssini> ما في حد هناك الغرفة فارغة
<SeaPhor> bazhang, can you jelp me with this: warning message after input username and pwd on boot: User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents... File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not be writeable by others.
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: how big is the flash disk?
<w4r1a0k> brb
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_: 16gb
<bazhang> bouhssini, english please or /join #ubuntu-sa
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ :filled almost to capacity
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: sudo dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=<file>
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: if you have 16GB free somewhere
<arunsridharan> Thanks, got my solution
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: make a full backup of the flash
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: hang on.. I got an ethernet connection to the 'net on that machine now. I will paste bin. brb
<w4r1a0k> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, if
<mattryan> Hi there everyone!
<wols_> w4r1a0k: ifconfig. not ipconfig
<babolat> ifconfig w4r1a0k
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ replace <file> with a location?
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: yes
<frenlyn> omg
<wols_> wherever 16GB is free
<frenlyn> my gaim drop me
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: but brace for data loss. you will lose some files unless you have backups
<frenlyn> every second
<w4r1a0k> lol
<cwillu> has the ssl fix made it to all the mirrors yet?
<frenlyn> i feel kind of lost
<mattryan> Does anyone know a way around flickering in 3d applications in 8.04?
<frenlyn> i dont know nothing of linux
<bazhang> frenlyn, you can PM me
<frenlyn> :-/
<cwillu> !ssl
<ubottu> Factoid ssl not found
<frenlyn> ok
<wols_> cwillu: it is. all official mirrors at least
<mattryan> I'm getting some bad flickering when 3d applications open on an ATI 1300 radeon card. drivers look good, the card works fine in windows.
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ i've got it backed up, sort a. i'm not worried about losing it i would just rather not (its all music and i just got it all organized jussst right)
<bazhang> frenlyn, click on my name
<wols_> mattryan: disable XGL
<cwillu> wols_, I'm getting """openssl-blacklist: Depends: openssl (>= 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.1) but 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3 is to be installed""" immediately after I apt-get update :(
<frenlyn> ok
<mattryan> wols_ thanks, how do I do that?
<alfteck> hi
<w4r1a0k> trey@Trey-laptop:~$ ifconfig
<w4r1a0k> eth48     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:24:d3:69:a9
<w4r1a0k>           inet addr:192.168.0.195  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<w4r1a0k>           inet6 addr: fe80::21b:24ff:fed3:69a9/64 Scope:Link
<w4r1a0k>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<w4r1a0k>           RX packets:19867 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<w4r1a0k>           TX packets:15303 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<w4r1a0k>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<w4r1a0k>           RX bytes:15043427 (14.3 MB)  TX bytes:2020863 (1.9 MB)
<wols_> mattryan: apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<w4r1a0k>           Interrupt:252 Base address:0x6000
<frenlyn> bazhang nothing happend
<w4r1a0k> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<wols_> w4r1a0k: don't do that!
<w4r1a0k>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<w4r1a0k>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<w4r1a0k>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<jscinoz> O NOES
<frenlyn> i click but only marked ur nick
<w4r1a0k>           RX packets:246 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<wols_> bazhang: kill w4r1a0k
<jscinoz> !paste | w4r1a0k
<mattryan> I put that in terminal?
<ubottu> w4r1a0k: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<w4r1a0k>           TX packets:246 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<w4r1a0k>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<w4r1a0k>           RX bytes:12300 (12.0 KB)  TX bytes:12300 (12.0 KB)
<w4r1a0k> trey@Trey-laptop:~$
<jscinoz> !ops | w4r1a0k
<ubottu> w4r1a0k: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<bazhang> floodbot?
<mudd`Hossam> is this normal to be getting random behavior in compiz?
<frenlyn> mmm
<bazhang> jscinoz, not needed
<jscinoz> :P
<wols_> bazhang: a floodbot cannot work when the client has floodprotection
<frenlyn> can u invite me to a private ?
<wols_> irssi does this automatically as any good client
<jscinoz> banhammer!
<jscinoz> >_<
<Chapai> you needto be registered to pm frenlyn
<Arrick> thanks babbe
<Arrick> babolat ^
<wols_> bazhang: you saw how his client made a small pause after each line
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_: i'm just gonna go backup in windows (since it recognized all my folders just fine) and reformat in there as well
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, paste to paste.ubuntu.com not here
<mattryan> wols_ I put it in terminal and it's asking me if I'm root. I could have sworn I was signed in as such. How do I insure that I am?
<babolat> Arrick: yes?
<ezzieyguywuf> wols_ :thanks for all you help though
<wols_> ezzieyguywuf: wisest choice
<bazhang> !register | frenlyn
<ubottu> frenlyn: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<wols_> mattryan: sudo <command>
<cwillu> mattryan, you really really don't want to log in as root;  just use 'sudo <command you want to run>' instead
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: here...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12920/
<wols_> mattryan: you have a "#" if you are root instead of a "$"
<w4r1a0k> help me
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, first, dont paste here
<frenlyn> u
<mattryan> wols_ you are my hero.
<w4r1a0k> ok
<frenlyn> where can i register ?
<wols_> CorpseFeeder: it's not mounted. output of fdisk -l please
<frenlyn> i came here, but was lucky
<babolat> frenlyn: the bot gave you a link
<wols_> !register | frenlyn
<ubottu> frenlyn: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, second pastebin the out put of lspci
<frenlyn> ok
<bazhang> frenlyn, read that link and follow the instructions
<frenlyn> im gonna register
<frenlyn> tnx
<wols_> bazhang: have you seen the "eth48". he really played with udev there...
<frenlyn> :)
<mattryan> wols_ sadly, it wasn't installed and flicker has not stopped. Thanks for trying though. :D
<w4r1a0k> hello
<bazhang> wols_, who is eth48
<wols_> mattryan: is compiz enabled?
<mattryan> wols_ yes.
<wols_> disable compiz then
<cwillu> !pastebin | w4r1a0k
<ubottu> w4r1a0k: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jscinoz> can XFS be used for /boot and / andstill have a bootable system?
<wols_> bazhang: < w4r1a0k> eth48     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:24:d3:69:a9
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12923/
<mattryan> wols_ kk will try thanks.
<wols_> jscinoz: yes
<jscinoz> ok
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, pastebin the output of lspci to paste.ubuntu.com (NOt Here)
<w4r1a0k> can someone help me
<bazhang> wols oy vey
<wols_> CorpseFeeder: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt;sudo chroot /mnt
<jscinoz> wols_ from what i understand XFS although slower than ext3 in some cases in on average faster?
<ZippidyDoo> yeow lots of people
<wols_> w4r1a0k:do what bazhang told you
<babolat> w4r1a0k: bazhang is trying to help you.. he asked you to pastebin the output of commandline output of "lspci"
<bazhang> babolat, he quit
<babolat> oh
<wols_> jscinoz: about same for all intents and purposes. only cornercases benefit from another filesystem
<jscinoz> wols_ xfs supports volume resizing without a remount though correct?
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, dont paste in channel
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: ok.. did that - now what?
<ere> hello
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, next time you will be asked to leave the channel
<ere> How can I set my resolution to 1024 there is just 800 x 600
<frenlyn> where i register ?
<wols_> jscinoz: but if you use xfs, you really need a UPS or there can be data loss when you lose power
<frenlyn> i read the norms
<w4r1a0k> someone is hacking me
<frenlyn> but
<wols_> CorpseFeeder: sudo update-grub
<frenlyn> i dont find a link to register
<Starnestommy> frenlyn: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, then shut down your computer
<Chapai> what, how w4r1a0k
<drash> ere: change your xorg.conf accordingly ..
<frenlyn> ok tnx a lot
<jscinoz> wols_ xfs is journalled to though, shouldnt that make sudden power loss less of an issue?
<babolat> !register | frenlyn there are *instructions* in the link
<ubottu> frenlyn there are *instructions* in the link: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<wols_> CorpseFeeder: then "ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<w4r1a0k> IRC trojan
<ere> drash:  i think i have done, but nothing
<wols_> jscinoz: no. it will lose data on powerloss
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, no excuse
<Jordan_U> ere, You probably need to make sure that the correct drivers are installed, what GFX card do you have?
<jscinoz> wols_ interesting
<wols_> !ctcp w4r1a0k version
<ubottu> wols_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frenlyn> sorry man, im to rockie right now
<cwillu> I'm still showing compromised keys, even after I updated ssl;  can anybody give me a hand?
<frenlyn> i install my linux 6 hours ago
<bazhang> frenlyn, read the links when you are more rested then
<wols_> cwillu: you need to generate new keys
<w4r1a0k> help me with my Wireless Adapter
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: root@ubuntu:/# sudo update-grub
<CorpseFeeder> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<CorpseFeeder> root@ubuntu:/#
<cwillu> wols_, I have, 3 or 4 times
<ere> drash: http://www.asdasdasd.pastebin.com/m33c534d7 is it ok??
<Jordan_U> !host | CorpseFeeder
<ubottu> Factoid host not found
<Chapai> frenlyn, well welcome, so what problem are you having
<SeaPhor> bazhang, can you help me with this: warning message after input username and pwd on boot: User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents... File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not be writeable by others.
<drash> ere: I'll cjheck, brb
<ere> Jordan_U: I guess they are correct instaleld nvidia, is this correct? http://www.asdasdasd.pastebin.com/m33c534d7
<cwillu> wols_, my .ssh dirs are empty right now, if I ssh-keygen, the new keys show up as comprimised
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, you need to listen to what people are telling you to do
<ere> drash:  thanks
<bazhang> SeaPhor, what does creating a new user do
<frenlyn> im gonna register ther
<corinth> What's the best way to update firefox in Ubuntu?
<wols_> cwillu: dpkg -l |grep ssl
<Jordan_U> !hostname | CorpseFeeder
<ubottu> CorpseFeeder: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, do you understand me
<wols_> CorpseFeeder: sudo hostname ubuntu. then do the commands again I told you
<cwillu> wols_, openssl                                       0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.1
<Jordan_U> CorpseFeeder, You will probably need to reboot into recovery mode to fix the mismatch
<babolat> w4r1a0k: in a terminal [Applications > Accessories > Terminal] type in "lspci" without the quotes. It should give you some text output. Highlight the text with your mouse cursor and right-click-copy. Then, in your Browser, go to paste.ubuntu.com and Paste the text there.
<w4r1a0k> ok
<SeaPhor> bazhang, havent tried that as no one else touches this pc?
<pike2k> greets. How do I disable gigabit ethernet (I want 100Mbit) in Hardy Heron ?
<cwillu> wols_, bah, libssl0.9.8 is still at 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3
<RudyValencia> Hi, I've installed the nvidia driver for my laptop's GeForce video, but I only am getting 800x600 and nvidia-settings is complaining that I don't have the nvidia driver installed.
<bingoer> wols_: ok, instead of going into roaming mode, I specified the ESSID manually in Network manager, and the output of iwconfig is different now
<bingoer> wols_: could this mean it is now associated ?
<cwillu> wols_, of course, that raises the question as to why that didn't get updated :(
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, paste the output of lspci in pastebin (NOT here)
<babolat> *sigh*
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, paste.ubuntu.com not here
<wols_> bingoer: iwconfig tells you if you are associated normally
<Jordan_U> ere, How did you install the nvidia drivers?
<wols_> bingoer: also sudo dhclient <wlan interface> will give you an IP if you are
<ere> Jordan_U:  system >> administration >> restricted drivers
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: it still fails. shall I reboot in recovery mode?
<bingoer> wols_:ah lemme try
<ere> I enabled it and worked, Jordan_U
<Flannel> cwillu: You can always manually download/install the newer package
<wols_> CorpseFeeder: fails how?
<RudyValencia> hello?
<babolat> RudyValencia: Check System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and see what Video driver you have
<Chapai> RudyValencia, install nvidia-xconfig and run sudo ndivia-xconfig
<RudyValencia> I did install it
<ere> Jordan_U:  is it correct?
<bazhang> SeaPhor, would you mind trying?
<GamingX> Can anyone suggest how do I install Windows XP on ubuntu using a virtual machine?
<wols_> GamingX: virtualbox
<wols_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cwillu> Flannel, I'm more concerned that it's not showing it as a dependency;  it's a wtf moment, which is giving me the sinking feeling I've got a couple dozen boxes to rebuild :(
<bazhang> !vm | GamingX
<ubottu> GamingX: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: the hostname thing... it gives the same error - unable to resolve hostname ubuntu
<Chapai> use virtualbox GamingX
<Jordan_U> ere, Yes, it seems to be. When you say that it worked do you mean that you were able to get full resolution but no longer can?
<w4r1a0k> ok i did it
<bingoer> wols_: same problem: no DHCPOfferes received
<cwillu> where does apt and company store its pins?
<GamingX> I wanted to test Windows XP installations on it.
<babolat> w4r1a0k: give bazhang the URL of that paste
<SeaPhor> bazhang, sure, through cli or gui? or does it matter?
<bazhang> pastebin it w4r1a0k  and give us the url
<cwillu> wols_, Flannel, do you where does apt and company stores its pins?
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: *host - not hostname
<bazhang> w4r1a0k, dont paste out put here
<Flannel> cwillu: its pins?
<ere> Jordan_U:  well everything goes alright, the problem is the resolution I don't want 800 x 600 i want 1024
<cwillu> Flannel, pinned packages
<bazhang> SeaPhor, whichever you choose :)
<wols_> CorpseFeeder: sudo hostname ubuntu;hostname
<wols_> CorpseFeeder: pastebin the output
<Flannel> cwillu: do you have hardy-security active?
<wols_> ere: check your Xorg.0.log
<Chapai> ere,  use gksu displayconfig-gtk to select your monitor and resolution and logg off and on
<cwillu> Flannel, yep
<Jordan_U> ere, Can you pastebin the output of "xrandr" and "glxinfo" ?
<cwillu> Flannel, in fact, I can choose the up to date package in synaptic if I select 'force version'
<drash> ere: looks good, I've pasted mine @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12925/ (using the same card..) might help..
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12926/
<GamingX> So would VirtualBox be a good way to check out Windows XP?
<bazhang> GamingX, for basic stuff no 3D
<bouhssini> plz help   languge   C++
<Flannel> cwillu: what does apt-cache policy [package] show?
<Flannel> cwillu: pastebin it, that'll be easiest
<ere> Chapai:  there is no 1024 x 768
<ere> Jordan_U:  ok wait
<bazhang> !irc | bouhssini see the last link for channel names
<ubottu> bouhssini see the last link for channel names: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<GamingX> bazhang: I would just like to check whether Windows XP can install without any problems.
<Chapai> did you select the monitor ere
<cwillu> flannel http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12928/
<w4r1a0k> kk im back
<bazhang> GamingX, then virtual box would be fine; there is also a #vbox channel :)
<w4r1a0k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12927/
<pike2k> ? How do I disable gigabit ethernet (I want 100Mbit) in Hardy Heron ?
<blankhead> could someone help me.. i have installed wacom-tools...i have had nvidia-settings configure my xorg.conf for me...idk y i didnt i thought maybe it will make the graphics run faster...but now i get nothing to uncomment for wacom use..anyone knw how this works?
<cwillu> flannel priority doesn't look right
<Flannel> cwillu: ah!  yep, the 990 is the problem.
<Flannel> cwillu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto shows you how to remove the pins
<ere> Jordan_U:  http://www.asdasdasd.pastebin.com/m306dc52e
<Chapai> if your model is not there use generic ere
<masterloki> hey
<w4r1a0k> hello
<jilalxp> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, coming over from windows.  I'm having problems during installation where it says "Starting powernowd..." and it freezes. it didn't ask me what disk to install to or anything like that yet.  Any ideas? looked all over forums couldnt find this specific problem
<blankhead> i know if i were to reconfigure xorg.conf ill have the ability to run wacom just fine but what do i add to xorg.conf when i have nvidia-settings configure it for me
<masterloki> I am having problems with my usb mp3 player can someone help out
<ere> Jordan_U: http://www.asdasdasd.pastebin.com/m7aeb7864
<blankhead> jilalxp did u install thru wubi or trying to install dual boot
<GamingX> bazhang: Thanks
<cwillu> Flannel, do you know where those are stored?  again, I don't like picking individual packages to unpin :p
<blankhead> jilalxp or did u use the whole harddrive to install ubuntu?
<Flannel> cwillu: What?
<jilalxp> blankhead: i formatted the computer using gparted
<jilalxp> blankhead: then used ubuntu cd
<jilalxp> blankhead: option 2 (install)
<masterloki> I have check the dmesg| grep usb
<lidongyang> 这里是干啥的
<bazhang> !cn | lidongyang
<ubottu> lidongyang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cwillu> Flannel, it only shows how to unpin particular packages, but if libssl is pinned, then I'm guessing I'm not getting a tonne of security updates due to other packages being pinned
<BlargRaptor> 里是啥这
<blankhead> jilalxp so ur trying to create a dual boot computer
<Flannel> cwillu: Did you pin packages for some reason?
<Ziroday> !ch | BlargRaptor
<ubottu> Factoid ch not found
<SeaPhor> bazhang, odd??? i cannot add a user in gui?  is greyed out, this is weird, i'll check back tomorrow, TY, i gotta crash ant this looks like its gonna take some doing
<bazhang> BlargRaptor, /j #ubuntu-cn
<jilalxp2> I'm sorry I went linkdead for a second, anyone have any ideas?
<lidongyang> ＃ubuntu
<cwillu> Flannel, not that I know of;  I've used an apt preferences file at one point, but that's been long removed
<w4r1a0k> hello
<bazhang> lidongyang, /join #ubuntu-cn
<asu> ftysadgrfsdf
<Flannel> cwillu: /etc/apt/preferences is where its stored, man apt_preferences has all sorts of goodies
<asu> dgfhgsdhfa
<Chapai> w4r1a0k, are you still having problems
<jilalxp2> if a process gets stuck during installation is there a way to skip that one step?
<cwillu> Flannel, yes, but I haven't had an /etc/apt/preferences in months :p
<Flannel> cwillu: also, check apt.conf (and maybe anything else in /etc/apt, but they'll be there)
<pawan_> hi
<masterloki> I am having problems with my usb mp3 player can someone help out
<w4r1a0k> yes
<bazhang> Chapai, he does not respond to questions
<Ziroday> masterloki: what type of mp3 player is it?
<Flannel> cwillu: sounds like you may have set a "target release", which is in apt.conf
<cwillu> Flannel, and nothing in those files (apt.conf)
<omar9417> can someone tell me how do i do a .deb
<ere> im back
<masterloki> the sansa c200
<ere> didn't work
<Ziroday> omar9417: you mean install it?
<Flannel> cwillu: Try some other arbitrary package, see if you have higher priorities there too (something from security as well, hopefully)
<cwillu> Flannel, no target release, only a default-release "hardy"
<omar9417> yes
<asu> yhsgvhfdhffdsafsdfsa
<Chapai> ere, pastebing your xorg.conf
<bazhang> asu please stop
<Ziroday> masterloki: can you plug the drive in and pastebin fdisk -l please
<ere> Chapai:  i did
<ere> who gave me his xorg.conf pastebin url???
<Chapai> did you try the displayconfig.. ere
<omar9417> Ziroday im trying to install a driver but it tells me i need to do a .deb first
<masterloki> it is allready pluged in
<RudyValencia> I think the nvidia driver is setting my laptop's screen outside its expected rangwe
<RudyValencia> *range
<Ziroday> omar9417: what driver
<DemonicButthead> I just enabled X Server to run individually for each of my displays and now for some reason, when I go into Appearance Preferences and Visual Effects tab in GNOME, I get the error "The Composite extension is not available.  What exactly does that mean?
<Ziroday> masterloki: then can you pastebin fdisk -l please
<solid_liq> drash: looks like xinerama is causing the problem somehow
<omar9417> Ziroday ATI drivers
<masterloki> now how can I sorta new what is a pastebin
<ere> Chapai:  well I tried to change but there is no 1024
<RudyValencia> My laptop's screen is blank after installing the nvidia driver
<RudyValencia> :(
<Ziroday> omar9417: you should use the hardware driver manager
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I'm having trouble with scrollbars and borders in GNOME applications.  In other words, I can't see them.  However, when I run them as a superuser, I can see them.  I tried posting this on the forums, and all I get is silence, even when I bumped it several times.  Can someone PLEASE help me?
<Chapai> what model did you choose ere
<ere> model?
<Ziroday> !pastebin > masterloki (see PM from ubottu)
<drash> solid_liq: ok, ran out of options there sorry
<Chapai> did you run "gksu displayconfig-gtk" in terminal?
<Chapai> did you run "gksu displayconfig-gtk" in terminal? ere
<Ziroday> JDSBlueDevl: do you have a screenshot of what this looks like?
<omar9417> Ziroday its a new driver its not on the hardware driver manager
<cwillu> Flannel, what's the default priority (can you check that for me?)
<w4r1a0k> hello
<RudyValencia> Why is my laptop's screen blank after installing the nVidia driver for it?
<Flannel> cwillu: 500 is default
<CorpseFeeder> wols_: did you get my paste?
<Ziroday> omar9417: ah, then it is recommended to wait, where are you installing the driver from, straight from the ati site?
<asu> sagdgahs
<omar9417> Ziroday its on ATI's website
<asu> jancok
<jilalxp2> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, coming over from windows.  I'm having problems during installation where it says "Starting powernowd..." and it freezes. it didn't ask me what disk to install to or anything like that yet.  Any ideas? looked all over forums couldnt find this specific problem.  Using Ubuntu cd to install on a formatted computer (used gparted)
<Ziroday> omar9417: can I pm you?
<ere> Chapai:  ah yeah there is no 1024
<bazhang> asu please dont
<Jordan_U> ere, Did the monitor come with a driver CD ( it may not be reporting the refresh rate which would be in the driver file, you can also look it up elsewhere but I will admit I not very knowledgeable in this area )
<omar9417> Ziroday yes
<masterloki> ok I did it
<Ziroday> masterloki: what is the link to the pastebin site?
<jilalxp2> i tried renaming /etc/init.d/powernowd to /etc/init.d/powernowd-banned (i was advised to try this) but that didnt work
<ere> Jordan_U:  no it didn't
<Chapai> ere screen and graphics properties should be open, thereis screen 1, model, resolution  ere
<ere> Chapai: yes
<RudyValencia> ...why is my laptop's screen blank after installing the nVidia driver for it?
<w4r1a0k> hold a bright lite to the screen
<JDSBlueDevl> Ziroday: how do I do that?
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I take a screenshot?
<lifewithryan> nonight everyone
<Chapai> in the model select your monitor, if its not there select generic and select lcd or otherwse and choose the resolution ere
<RudyValencia> I don't see anything at all
<Ziroday> JDSBlueDevl: prt scrn button on your keyboard
<Jordan_U> jilalxp2, At what point in the installation to you get that error?
<bazhang> !screencast | JDSBlueDevl
<ubottu> JDSBlueDevl: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<masterloki> here the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/12931/
<cwillu> Flannel, well, default-release doesn't exist on my other hardy installs, so that must have the same effect as target-release (?)
<Flannel> cwillu: Could be.
<masterloki> sorry iam slow at this
<Ziroday> omar9417: have a look at envy http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<ere> Chapai:  ok i selected the monitor
<cwillu> Flannel, heh, just commented it out, I've got a couple hundred megs of security updates to install now :p
<Flannel> cwillu: can't hurt to comment it out and see
<cwillu> Flannel, thanks :)
<jilalxp2> Jordan_U it seems i get that error before it asks me what drive to use, after it loads itself on to the harddrive
<Ziroday> masterloki: no problem
<Flannel> cwillu: glad its figured  out
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, where would I upload the screenshot?
<Chapai> and the correct resultion, ere when you apply you have to logg off
<cwillu> Flannel, kinda disconcerting how transparently it failed though
<w4r1a0k> can someone help me
<jilalxp2> if i type alt + f3 and type startx it brings me to the GUI but its not installed
<Ziroday> masterloki: okay can you run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin that command please
<Flannel> cwillu: it didn't fail, it did what you told it to do.
<zubu> i am having a problem after upgarding to hardy fromm gusty!
<ere> Chapai: I selected my monitor model, but there is no the resolution i want
<ere> 1024
<Ziroday> JDSBlueDevl: anywhere, I often use imageshack
<Jordan_U> jilalxp2, What do you mean "after it loads itself on to the harddrive" how can it load anything to the hard drive before asking you what drive to use?
<zubu> there seems to be a resolution and graphics card problem
<jilalxp2> er at least i think thats whats going on
<RudyValencia> Why am I not getting anything on my laptop display after enabling the nvidia driver?
<cwillu> Flannel, how so?  I know for a fact I've never tweak /etc/apt/apt.conf :p
<w4r1a0k> hello
<cwillu> tweaked, rather
<masterloki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12932/
<cwillu> Flannel, probably an artifact from running really early hardy, but still
<jilalxp2> Jordan_U i'm gonna erase the quiet splash so i can see whats going on during the install and tell you exactly where it stops
<Flannel> cwillu: it got tweaked, however that happened.  Apt doesn't know that you didn't mean to.  All it knows is that you obviously want that.
<Ziroday> masterloki: how big is your sansa?
<Jordan_U> jilalxp2, Note that the entire system can be run from the CD without touching the hard drive, so seeing the desktop does not mean does not mean that anything has been installed
<ere> Jordan_U:  ler me log out
<Chapai> the choose generic manufacterer ere
<masterloki> it is ta 1gb
<drash> RudyValencia: anyone around in #nvidia ? Clueless myself ..
<ere> Chapai:  *
<GamingX> Whats the best way of install virtualbox?
<jilalxp2> Jordan_U i guess when i type startx it loads from the CD
<Jordan_U> jilalxp2, Yes
<Flannel> cwillu: If you wanted that to display an error message or something, it would be akin to asking it to display an error everytime you try and update *any* package
<JDSBlueDevl> Ziroday: http://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpt1.png
<RudyValencia> it's the driver I get when I check the box for it in the restricted drivers applet
<jilalxp2> Jordan_U when it hangs on that one error is there a way to skip that one step?
<matthew> I only know how to install programs through .deb files, can someone please explain to me step by step how to install the game at this link called Rigs of Rods? Through the tar.bz2 archive file? Once I figure this out it will be alot easier for me to install more applications later also! Please post step by step how I can get this to work. http://repository.rigsofrods.com/
<bazhang> GamingX, the repos
<Ziroday> masterloki: it appears you're drive has not been mounted or detected, try replugging it into a different USB port
<mohaab007> i want any body to tell me a new way to crack rar password
<jilalxp2> Jordan_U and continue with the install
<cwillu> Flannel, all I'm saying is that anybody who did testing on the hardy update-manager upgrade on a machine that they didn't wipe after may have latent security problems :p
<matthew> I'm new to Linux
<bazhang> mohaab007, not here
<masterloki> ok
<Dr_willis> mohaab007,  theres an old way?
<Jordan_U> jilalxp2, Which means that any changes you make in /etc/init.d will be gone when you reboot as they are not being saved to the hard drive but exist only in RAM
<mohaab007> i want any body to tell me a new way to crack rar password
<w4r1a0k> can someone please help me
<drash> RudyValencia: could you paste your xorg.conf to paste.ubuntu.com please ?
<JDSBlueDevl> Ziroday: top terminal is the superuser, bottom is run by user
<bazhang> !ot | mohaab007
<ubottu> mohaab007: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jilalxp2> Jordan_U makes sense, but how then do i avoid this error?
<RudyValencia> I can't do it from a terminal
<CorpseFeeder> where is wols_?
<Chapai> w4r1a0k, what is the problem are you having
<cwillu> Flannel, (note that it's not my problem anymore), I'm just wondering how many other people may be in the same boat
<mohaab007> i want any body to tell me a new way to crack rar password
<Raineer> !ot | mohaab007
<ubottu> mohaab007: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jordan_U> jilalxp2, You could try booting into single user mode ( which will hopefully stop the boot process before that script is run ) , renaming the init script as you did before, then continuing the boot
<RudyValencia> drash: I have no graphics after installing the nvidia driver from the drivers control panel applet
<omar9417> Ziroday it says that page does not exist
<cwillu> Raineer, already gone :p
<w4r1a0k> i can't use my  Wireless Adapter
<zubu> mcphail:when i do a fixx ubuntu loads up with high resolution but the normal loader shows low graphics mode error and starts ubuntu in low resolution.besides that it says no resume image during normal boot.
<ere> uhm
<ere> isn't 1024 smaller than 800 ???
<ere> it looks HUGE now
<zubu> hey guys when i do a fixx ubuntu loads up with high resolution but the normal loader shows low graphics mode error and starts ubuntu in low resolution.besides that it says no resume image during normal boot.
<jilalxp2> Jordan_U ty for the advice, i'll look up single  user mode and try it and get back to you
<Ziroday> JDSBlueDevl: is the issue with the root or the normal account?
<Chapai> no eracc
<Chapai> no ere
<JDSBlueDevl> normal acct
<Ziroday> omar9417: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Flannel> cwillu: You may want to file a bug about it, since that's a valid concern.
<JDSBlueDevl> root acct shows scrollbar and boundaries
<ere> Chapai: :o i want it smaller than 800 x 600 what's the resolution then?
<w4r1a0k> goto http://paste.ubuntu.com/12927/ for info
<Jordan_U> jilalxp2, just add the number '1' to the kernel parameters ( the same way you removed 'splash' )
<bazhang> !who | w4r1a0k
<ubottu> w4r1a0k: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Chapai> when you say smaller what resolution do you want to use ere
<masterloki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12933/
<Ziroday> JDSBlueDevl: aah I see now
<ere> Chapai:  smaller than 800 x 600, cuz 800 x 600 is to big
<RudyValencia> I jsut ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and now I'm back to low-resolution
<Ziroday> masterloki: does the sansa work on other machines
<masterloki> ok I have pluged it in to a diffusb and it still dose the same thing
<jilalxp2> Jordan_U ok ty, btw it starts a bunch of processes (avahi mDNS/DNS-SD Daemon avahi-daemon, Common Unix Printing System:cupsd) and others then gets to powernowd and stops
<Chapai> then you want a high resolution, ere 1024x768
<Raineer> ere: Do you mean you want the text smaller? like 1024x768
<ere> Chapai:  that's what I selected, but it is bigger now :|
<Chapai> ere smaller resolution
<masterloki> yes windows
<matthew> I only know how to install programs through .deb files, can someone please explain to me step by step how to install the game at this link called Rigs of Rods? Through the tar.bz2 archive file? Once I figure this out it will be alot easier for me to install more applications later also! Please post step by step how I can get this to work.
<ere> then why is bigger?
<RudyValencia> it says the nvidia driver is in use, but my laptop can't display its full resolution with the nvidia driver
<Ziroday> JDSBlueDevl: hmm, all I can think is that this is some sort of configuration issue
<bazhang> !compile | matthew
<Flannel> !compile | matthew
<ubottu> matthew: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<matthew> It's here, http://repository.rigsofrods.com/
<Raineer> ere: The other direction would take you to 640x480, but this should make icons larger as well
<masterloki> I resent did a frimware update to 3.0
<drash> RudyValencia: that's why pasting your xorg.conf could be helpfull ..
<Ziroday> masterloki: than I have no idea, possible someone else can help you
<w4r1a0k> hello
<RudyValencia> lemme see here
<ere> Raineer:  i don't want it larger
<bazhang> matthew, you need to read that link
<JDSBlueDevl> darn.  So, what do I do?
<zubu> ubottu:when i do a fixx ubuntu loads up with high resolution but the normal loader shows low graphics mode error and starts ubuntu in low resolution.besides that it says no resume image during normal boot.
<ubottu> zubu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ziroday> JDSBlueDevl: one minute please
<masterloki> thank you for the help
<RudyValencia> how do I paste it if I have no video?
<Flannel> RudyValencia: install pastebinit
<RudyValencia> ok
<cwillu> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<matthew> That link will tell me how to install things from tar.bz archives?
<ere> Chapai:  what can I do?
<bazhang> matthew, aye
<zubu> how can i detect and install my nvidia 8400m gs graphic card for hardy
<Flannel> matthew: if said tar.bz2 is source code, yes.
<Jordan_U> jilalxp2, Then the steps would be to start in single user mode, choose to go to a recovery shell, run "mv /etc/init.d/powernowd /etc/init.d/powernowd-banned", then run "sudo init 1" and choose to continue booting
<w4r1a0k> bye
<drash> RudyValencia: at a terminal "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and copy/paste the output ?
<matthew> Here, is what I am trying to install..If anyone could help me, like step by step like I had before, would greatly appreciate it..
<matthew> http://repository.rigsofrods.com/
<bazhang> matthew, and we gave you a link on how to compile it
<CorpseFeeder> have the net splits finished yet?
<RudyValencia> http://pastebin.com/f4e1c102b
<RudyValencia> drah, here
<matthew> I have to compile it to install it ?
<RudyValencia> yes
<bazhang> matthew, so it would seem
<matthew> bazhang: I am new to Linux, Sorry, "so it would seem"..Sorry I do not know as much as you may.
<xim> my 'places' menu collapsted my favorite places because i guess i have more than it wants to show in one list, but theres plenty of room. can i make it show them all?
<Ziroday> JDSBlueDevl: try renaming the folder ﻿/home/jdsbluedevl/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal to  ﻿/home/jdsbluedevl/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal.old
<bazhang> matthew, have you perused the link yet?
<drash> matthew: http://wiki.rigsofrods.com/index.php?title=Installation_Guide#Ubuntu.2FDebian
<RudyValencia> its working but I can't see anything
<matthew> I'll just leave this window open, and read those links
<drash> k
<Flannel> matthew: Don't compile, read the link drash gave first.
<jilalxp2> Jordan_U it went into the gui install, ty so much for the help
<Xpistos> Hey I got a dell inspiron 1405 and i can't get the media card reader working. Any ideas?
<matthew> whats the code to open my sources list through terminal?
<jilalxp2> Jordan_U  was almost about to give up and back to windows =)
<RudyValencia> My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 8200
<JDSBlueDevl> that's using the mv command, right?
<Flannel> matthew: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jordan_U> jilalxp2, np :)
<egroeg> h!
<Ziroday> JDSBlueDevl: probably be better if you just renamed it through nautilus
<matthew> the one that makes it open in another window where i can edit it?
<RudyValencia> drash: http://pastebin.com/f4e1c102b <- my xorg.conf
<drash> RudyValencia: ok, i'll check
<Flannel> matthew: that one makes it open in the current window, so you can edit it.
<egroeg> webcams anyone?
<Jordan_U> matthew, http://wiki.rigsofrods.com/index.php?title=Installation_Guide#Ubuntu.2FDebian ( unless I am misunderstanding what app you are trying to install )
<bazhang> !webcam | egroeg
<ubottu> egroeg: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<JDSBlueDevl> Ziroday: ok, did that.  What do I do next?
<egroeg> having trouble getting it to work (built i)n
<cmerk> What package are the non-free 3d intel drivers in?
<matthew> how do i save it then?
<Flannel> cmerk: there are no non-free intel drivers.
<bullgard4> What is the function or role of the Kconfig files?
<xim> how can i change the default program associated with avis?
<Flannel> matthew: ctrl-O and ctrl-X to quit
<Ziroday> JDSBlueDevl: close all your gnome-terminal windows and reopen one as a normal use
<Ziroday> JDSBlueDevl: should be all better
<JDSBlueDevl> it didn't work
<egroeg> yeah read that got the sony drivers modprobe ect...
<Condoulo> hey, is there any idea when Firefox 3 RC1 will be sent to the repos?
<JDSBlueDevl> and no new gnome-terminal directory wad created
<egroeg> shows up in lsusb
<bazhang> Condoulo, very shortly
<Condoulo> bazhang, Ok, just wondering.
<wuxia> I have a sata disk ... but it is slow, acn someone point me to a gudie for optimizing my hard disk ?
<babola1> bazhang: will beta 5 be automatically asked to update to rc1?
<bazhang> babola1, aye
<Ziroday> JDSBlueDevl: only idea is maybe copy across the root gnome-terminal folder
<JDSBlueDevl> what directory might that be in?
<JDSBlueDevl> b/c this problem is not just in terminal, but other GNOME apps like gnome-system-monitor
<bullgard4> wuxia: Man hdparm
<JDSBlueDevl> which doesn't have a directory in .gconf/apps
<Ziroday> JDSBlueDevl: ah, well thats not so good
<JDSBlueDevl> y?
<RudyValencia> ...
<zubu> how do i exit the x server
<Ziroday> JDSBlueDevl: means I dunno
<drash> RudyValencia: Can't spot anything out of the ordinary sorry ..
<JDSBlueDevl> oh
<Starnestommy> zubu: ctrl+alt+backspace
<RudyValencia> hm, I don't know what to do then
<zubu> how do i get back?
<JDSBlueDevl> which means I have to rely on people who are probably never going to look at my posts on the forums
<JDSBlueDevl> great
<egroeg> startx
<bazhang> RudyValencia, this is gutsy or hardy
<JDSBlueDevl> thanx anyways
<Ziroday> JDSBlueDevl: could be some config option under gconf, but would be really really hard to find
<RudyValencia> hardy
<bazhang> what card RudyValencia
<RudyValencia> bazhang: nvidia geforce4 mx 400 go (laptop chipset)
<mattryan> crazy. I terminal-entered sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager and it installed though doesn't appear anywhere in my menu systems.
<bazhang> RudyValencia, and what driver you using nv or other
<RudyValencia> bazhang: if it helps, my laptop is a dell inspiron 8200
<RudyValencia> I'm trying to install the one the drivers manager suggests
<umop> my sound is broken and when i go into volume control there are no controls at all, what can i do from here?
<zubu> rudyvalencia: are you also having problem with the graphics card after upgrading to hardy?
<RudyValencia> Yeah
<RudyValencia> zubu: I'm not upgrading, this is a new install
<zubu> does it show a  low graphics mode error?
<bazhang> RudyValencia, you may wish to try envyng-gtk; boot in safe mode then run it from apps-->system tools
<egroeg> can you run firefox 2 and three @ the same time?
<bazhang> egroeg, at the same moment? or just have both installed
<perhamlinux> hello all
<RudyValencia> but I'm not getting a display
<egroeg> both installed
<RudyValencia> I can't see anything on the screen
<bazhang> RudyValencia, boot in safe mode
<perhamlinux> I've got a problem with my display
<perhamlinux> any one can help?
<bazhang> egroeg, better to get swiftfox
<perhamlinux> here's the thread:
<zubu> bazhang: can you please read this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12778/
<perhamlinux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798296
<zubu> i also have the same problem
<bazhang> !elaborate | perhamlinux
<ubottu> perhamlinux: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<RudyValencia> recovery mode?
<bazhang> RudyValencia, aye
<perhamlinux> the error is described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798296
<drash> egroeg: yes, there's supported packages for both versions in Synaptic
<CorpseFeeder> this sucks... my helper got disconnected from channel part way through, and now I am lost :(
<Raineer> bazhang: Do you know if there is a working version of Foxmarks for the latest release of Swiftfox?
<RudyValencia> which do I pick?
<bazhang> perhamlinux, please briefly describe here
<zubu> ibazhang: have installed envyNG and installed the graphics card but it show s the same old error after reboot!!
<brappin7> hi guys, just wondering if any1 can help me with a gcc issue im having ? :|
<RudyValencia> resume, dpkg, root, or xfix?
<zubu> bazhang: have installed envyNG and installed the graphics card but it show s the same old error after reboot!
<bazhang> Raineer, not sure what that is; what do the forums say?
<perhamlinux> when I run any 3d app, the screen gets twisted
<bazhang> zubu, what exact card
<Raineer> bazhang: Just a plugin, I will find out on my own.. thanks!
<zubu> nvidia 8400m gs
<perhamlinux> I have openchrome drivers running with via unichrome pro
<bazhang> perhamlinux, compiz on?
<RudyValencia> ok, my screen is full resolution
<perhamlinux> no
<perhamlinux> compiz cant be turned on
<ere> RudyValencia:  did you solve it?
<bazhang> RudyValencia, you in safe mode now?
<zubu> bazhang: did you read http://paste.ubuntu.com/12778/
<bazhang> zubu what driver is being used
<perhamlinux> I've posted the screen shot in the thread bazhang
<zubu> i dunno
<RudyValencia> I have full 1600x1200 but no acceleration
<bazhang> zubu need that info
<zubu> what driver as in?
<umop> my sound is broken and when i go into volume control there are no controls at all, what can i do from here?
<egroeg> sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bazhang> RudyValencia, then run the tools from apps-system tools
<RudyValencia> I don't see system tools
<bazhang> look under apps RudyValencia
<zubu> bazhang what driver as in
<RudyValencia> bazhang: it's not under my application menu
<bazhang> zubu what video
<bazhang> RudyValencia, install the package yet?
<RudyValencia> what package?
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | RudyValencia this one
<ubottu> rudyvalencia this one: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<tbr281> how can i get java on firefox?
<CorpseFeeder> looks like they are not ever coming back so I will have to start again from scratch.... I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 from the desktop DVD. Upon booting I am presented with a "grub>" prompt. What do I do? Ideas? suggestions anyone?
<bazhang> tbr281, install from synaptic
<CorpseFeeder> *from
<RudyValencia> ok
<perhamlinux> bazhang any idea what's happening?
 * brappin7 continues to be patient
<zubu> bazhang: i am not getting what you are sayin.i installed envyNG but running doenst solve the problem.after reboot i get back to this error which says low graphics mode and i press continue to go to ubuntu login screen.
<bazhang> perhamlinux, a bit busy at the moment
<benben> hi everybody
<perhamlinux> bazhang no problem, ;)
<bazhang> zubu, did it install drivers
<zubu> bazhang yes
<exp_> I installed a new sata drive (sdb1) and it's mounted.  However I cannot create new folders within the GUI,  I have to use "sudo mkdir [folder name]"       can someone please help me
<bazhang> zubu how long did that take
<zubu> bazhang not much ! compiz is not running.
<benben> i have a little question. Why do we need root privilege to mount an ISO image? Like using sudo mount ...blah...
<broha> hello people is this a relatively good place for help
<bazhang> zubu ten seconds, two minutes how long
<drash> ask and find out broha ;)
<bazhang> broha define relatively :)
<perhamlinux> broha , whay not?
<Starnestommy> benben: because the mount and umount commands and system calls are limited to root for security reasons
<benben> oh thanks Starnestommy
<RudyValencia> it says something about a crash report
<benben> but is there a way to mount ISO images anyway without root privilege?
<RudyValencia> and there's an error in the console after selecting to install the driver
<bazhang> benben, movie isos sure
<zubu> bazhang one minute
<Dr_willis> benben,  the fuseiso tool, and one or 2 other fuse tools can do that.
<exp_> Anyone here knowledgeable with permissions and hard drives
<Dr_willis> !info fuseiso
<ubottu> fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070708-1 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 92 kB
<brappin7> any1 able to help me figure out why i get mass errors when compiling .c using gcc? no matter what i compile it throws up declaration errors :|
<bazhang> zubu run it again after installing envyng-core
<zubu> it asks me for a restart but that doesnt solve the problem
<zubu> ok
<broha> ok i doesnt have a wireless option and my computer detects the hardware but wont use it all drivers are installed and ive been in evry forum imaginable but they take too long to respond
<benben> Dr_willis: ic, thanks for the tip I'll research into it
<broha> also tried ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> broha, What chipset?
<CorpseFeeder> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 from the desktop DVD. Upon booting I am presented with a "grub>" prompt. What do I do? Ideas? suggestions anyone?
<Dr_willis> benben,  you need 'root' to mount filesystems. :)  fuse works as  a 'file sustems in user space' tool to let users have limited mount abilieis.
<zubu> bazhang: o installed 0  upgarded 0 to remove.
<bazhang> broha open terminal and type lspci and tell us (dont paste long output) the chipset
<RudyValencia> bazhang: it says something about a crash report and there's an error in the console after selecting to install the driver
<zubu>  bazhang: it says 0 installed 0  upgarded 0 to remove.
<bazhang> zubu sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<bazhang> RudyValencia, try running it again after pastebinning the crash report
<matthew> E: Couldn't find package rigsofrods . Where must I put it so that it will install     apt-get install
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com RudyValencia not here
<zubu> i did that but it shows  0 installed 0  upgarded 0 to remove.
<zubu> bazhang : i did that but it shows  0 installed 0  upgarded 0 to remove.
<bazhang> zubu, then run the tool again
<zubu> ok
<wuxia> from hdparm -Tt /dev/sda: Timing buffered disk reads:  116 MB in  3.01 seconds =  38.59 MB/sec <-- does that look normal for a sata disk or should I optimize it ?
<broha> belkin f5d8073 eternal and atheros ar242x internal
<benben> Dr_willis, ya thanks. But really it shouldn't require root anyway....i've seen Mac OS X ppl going straight into ISO images as if it's just a folder, without being prompted for root password
<caesa1> I have compiz installed. I have emerald installed. Compiz isn't using Emerald, how do I make it?
<broha> *external
<GamingX> Anyone good here with virtualbox? I can't find much help on #vbox.
<bazhang> broha how many entries in ifconfig 2 or 3 (dont paste long output here)
<zubu>  bazhang: should i restart.but that didnt solve the problem earlier.
<r> what is XAMBOT
<matthew> Where do I place the   RoR-linux-0.35.tar.bz2 file so that i can type like  apt-get install and it works ?
<broha> 2
<bazhang> matthew, did you read the second link?
<jscinoz_> Is it true that any ext2/3 filesystems created with >= 1.3.9 e2fsprogs support online resizing?
<matthew> bazhang: the wikipedia one?
<bazhang> matthew, all of the links actually
<matthew> bazhang: I am new, I can't make sense of it, I was hoping someone could explain to me a little
<matthew> bazhang: ye
<matthew> bazhang: yes
<Dr_willis> benben,  you are missinderstanding the linux fundamentals.. Yes it should require root. :) mounting a 'iso' is the same as mounting any other filesystem.   l what you are seeing are 'user front ends'  to the iso stuff much like the isofuse tools are doing.
<Jordan_U> matthew, If you want to install it via apt-get then simply add the repository with System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<drash> caesa1: open 'Advanced Desktop Effects Settings' and in the 'Window Decoration' tab key in 'emerald' (and make sure that module is activated)
<RudyValencia> bazhang: I can't copy the information from EnvyNG to paste
<RudyValencia> it won't let me
<bazhang> matthew, this is not the place for that; you cant put that tar.gz into an apt-get command--better to search for a deb that someone has compiled for you-->not an easy task for a new user
<jscinoz_> benben if you dont need to have filesystem like access to it, you can just open an ISO with file-roller :P
<DevinHester> hi! I succesfully installed the current ubuntu version. now it says for the frequenz 60Hz for my laptop. is it ok or should I try to change it to a higher value?
<AfroRowan> i have a very big problem
<AfroRowan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12936/
<bazhang> DevinHester, that is fine
<cmerk> How can I enable direct rendering on my Intel 945GM?
<DevinHester> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> RudyValencia, you ran it again and got the same error
<matthew> I don't think there is any .deb files for this already compiled
<RudyValencia> bazhang: yes
<DevinHester> it looks ok, but I'm used to a higher value on my desktop pcs :-/ <- noob ^^
<Jordan_U> matthew, http://wiki.rigsofrods.com/index.php?title=Installation_Guide#Ubuntu.2FDebian seems to be a repository for it
<bazhang> matthew, then learn about compiling by reading some tutorials; it is not a quick fix sort of thing
<Jordan_U> matthew, Again, unless you are not trying to install rigs of rods
<RudyValencia> hm, my laptop may not work with Ubuntu, so I'll just put windows back on it
<benben> Dr_willis, an ISO image is not exactly a device like /dev/sdb1 or so. I see mounting and ISO image merely as a way to access its contents. If the content is owned by me, I shall be able to access it, right?
<bazhang> matthew, being new is not an excuse for not reading carefully
<jscinoz_> guys
<jscinoz_> huge problem
<zubu> bazhang: should i restart.but that didnt solve the problem earlier.
<Dr_willis> benben,  from the kernels point of view. its a 'filesystem' the fact its not a physical device  is not imporntant.
<jscinoz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12938/  some how adobe air installer is getting root without password, read paste for more info
<bazhang> zubu, you ran it again? removed and then reinstalled the drivers?
<mattryan> Is anyone familiar with Advanced desktop effects settings in 8.04? I'm trying to solve a flicker issue in 3d applications without disabling compiz. I understand there's some way to solve the problem through the advanced config?
<Dr_willis> benben,  you can have files that contain other filesystems as well. or you can have virtual filesystems on virtual devices. :)
<caesa1> drash: I'm close but not quite there. I've keyed in "emerald" where it says "command" is that right? It isn't doing anything when I turn the module on and off
<bazhang> RudyValencia, you just hit install again, or removed first
<Dr_willis> benben,  the whole goal of the 'fuse' tools was to allow user controll of filesystem type actions.
<benben> Dr_willis, true
<Jordan_U> benben, If you just wan to get at an iso's contents easily right click it and open with Archive Manager
<matthew> Gimme a minute, I think I may have gotten something to work here...
<zubu> bazhang: ididnt remove it.the installer envyng did it by itself!
<bazhang> zubu you click install or remove
<Dr_willis> Linux is very big on keeping 'user' things very far from 'system' type things. :)
<zubu> bazhang: install
<bazhang> zubu click remove
<zubu> bazhang: uninstall?
<drash> caesa1: ok, so far so good, start compiz again and try "emerald --replace"
<AfroRowan> Who can help me with my huge problem --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12936/
<bazhang> zubu you see the button that says remove? click it
<lyzium> what does this mean when i try and copy a file into a directory? cp: omitting directory `/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/'
<zubu> bazhang: should i restart now after uninstaling?
<caesa1> drash: k
<drash> mattryan: uncheck "Unredirect fullscreen windows" in "General Options" and "Support legacy fullscreen" in the plugin "Workaround"
<drash> maybe that'll help
<zubu> bazhang: its in application > system tool
<bazhang> zubu you already removed? in two seconds?
<Starnestommy> lyzium: what is the command that you're running?
<zd32nv> howdy, is it worthwhile to install the latest release amd64 onto a machine with core2duo?
<zubu> bazhang:yes
<caesa1> drash: huzzah! I'm up and running. Let's hope it sticks.
<Jordan_U> mattryan, As far as I understand it there is no way to solve the flickering problem, it's a problem with AIGLX rather than compiz ( though I may be wrong ). I have hacked together a script which disables for the duration of a command ( like a 3D application ) then re-enables it when it finishes and used it in all the launchers for 3D apps, it's not great but it works :(
<bazhang> zubu that is not possible
<caesa1> drash: thank you very much
<Swiftfoxer> does clamav detect windows viruses?
<benben> Jordan_U, I am aware of the archive manager's ability to open ISO files. But what i want to do is to have my programs to process the ISO contents.
<bazhang> Swiftfoxer, are there any other kind :)
<AfroRowan> Who can help me with my huge problem --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12936/
<benben> Jordan_U, obviously the easiest way to do so is to lay it out just like a normal file system
<Swiftfoxer> bazhang, to my knowledge theres like 6 unix/linux viruses
<drash> caesa1: yw, to make it stick, add a script to your autostart, wait, i'll paste mine , give me a sec
<lyzium> Starnestommy, its sudo cp /home/lyzium/learnspace/xf86-video-intel/src/.libs/intel_drv.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
<broha> *whistles*
<Jordan_U> Swiftfoxer, Yes, in fact I think that's all it does :)
<ushimitsudoki> zd32nv: i have it on my core2 quad and am happy, fwiw
<Swiftfoxer> Jordan_U, sweet!
<benben> Jordan_U, but I really don't want to ask the user for root privilege just for accessing the ISO :(
<zd32nv> ushimitsudoki: ubuntu, or other?
<Jordan_U> Swiftfoxer, There aren't really any *NIX viruses in the wild, clamav is usually used for email server that need to filter windows viruses :)
<Starnestommy> lyzium: you need to copy it to each target directory individually
<ushimitsudoki> zd32nv: ubuntu hardy
<lyzium> Starnestommy, i understand thanks :)
<b4l74z4r> i hate apps that don't quit when you click the "x" in the upper right corner
<benben> Dr_willis, Okay I get your point...will give fuseiso a try
<Swiftfoxer> Jordan_U, it's a pity that it's taking more than 1250 minutes though
<Swiftfoxer> this one's just taking forever :(
<bazhang> !ot | Swiftfoxer
<ubottu> Swiftfoxer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Swiftfoxer> even on windows it was never this long... sadly
<RudyValencia> bazhang: removed first
<kate332> Hello , i installed apache2 server, but each time i type "http://localhost" on my browser , i get an error msg : " you choose to open ..which is a: PHTML file .. " and i get box to save the file ??
<Swiftfoxer> sorry, bazhang
<Swiftfoxer> anyway thanks folks
<bazhang> RudyValencia, the app did or you chose remove first
<RudyValencia> both ways
<Amanda18> kate rename the file to html instead of phtml
<bazhang> RudyValencia, not sure what you mean
<Chepra> morning
<RudyValencia> I tried letting the app remove it first.
<perhamlinux> it seems that the only geek available currently is bazhang
<RudyValencia> then I tried choosing remove
<bazhang> perhamlinux, the only one willing to google more like :)
<zubu> bazhang: i have an envyng gui in application>system tools and it shows two drivers on th e right side ATI and NVIDIA. iselect nvidia> auto detect and install it does the installation and a pop up says operation complete the restart now or not?
<jscinoz_> Does the ubuntu kernel have the ext2online patch?
<bazhang> zubu, run remove first
<zubu> bazhang: it took 20 secs.
<zubu> at max.
<L_inf> How can I make a key-shortcut for gnome-do to appear ????
<bazhang> zubu now reboot
<zubu> ok.
<bazhang> zubu, dont install first
<zubu> i'll be back
<mattryan> Can I ask a question?
<Starnestommy> mattryan: just ask it
<broha> ooo never ask that
<bazhang> mattryan, that is a question :)
<mattryan> :D I remember Wine being the best way to get windows games to play in linux. Is wine still the best way?
<Jordan_U> mattryan, Yes
<bazhang> RudyValencia, you still have the high res?
<RudyValencia> I gave up
<bazhang> oh rudy :(
<RudyValencia> yeah
<RudyValencia> I even had problems with Windows on this laptop
<bazhang> two more minutes and it would have been fixed
<Chepra> Is there an option to reinstall the kernel without reinstalling the whole systme?
<RudyValencia> I think I'll start with a fresh install and use envyNG to install the driver first
<mattryan> Jordan_U What
<mattryan> Jordan_U What's it called?
<bazhang> RudyValencia, try creating a new user first
<Starnestommy> mattryan: what is what called?
<bazhang> RudyValencia, never reinstall--:> this is linux :)
<broha> ok i doesnt have a wireless option and my computer detects the hardware but wont use it all drivers are installed and ive been in evry forum imaginable but they take too long to respond
<Jordan_U> mattryan, I was saying yes to the question "Is wine still the best way [to run windows games]?"
<broha> belkin f5d8073 external and atheros ar242x internal
<RudyValencia> it's already too late - I removed the partitions and replaced them with an NTFS one for tomorrow to reinstall XP
<zubu> bazhang: i am back
<zubu> bazhang: now what?
<bullgard4> What is the function or role of the Kconfig files?
<drash> Chepra: go for "http://paste.ubuntu.com/12940/" and that'll always depend on the latest complete generic Linux kernel
<Jordan_U> broha, What is the output ( if any ) from "sudo modprobe ath_pci" ?
<drash> mistake Chepra: should read "linux-generic"
<matthew> Okay I got RoR to install its in my  Applications > Games > list but I click it, doesn't open...It install the data part of it, configurator and all..but won't open...any ideas?
<zubu> bazhang: should i install the driver now?
<sarmisak> hi all
<sarmisak> has anyone setup "shared folders" for courier-imap server?
<AfroRowan> PEOPLE !!! PLEASE HELP ME !! http://paste.ubuntu.com/12944/
<sarmisak> i have done everything in the manual but still no luck, i can't make it work
<broha> none just loops back to command
<Jordan_U> !caps | AfroRowan
<ubottu> AfroRowan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jordan_U> broha, Same with "sudo modprobe ath_hal" ?
<AfroRowan> Well, you can read it, but you cant reply to it, said it for 6 times now
<sarmisak> AfroRowan: sorry, but your disk is dead
<sarmisak> AfroRowan: good luck with it
<Chepra> drash: i have the last kernel
<Starnestommy> AfroRowan: sounds like a bad bios setting or broken hard disk
<broha> same
<AfroRowan> omg
<matthew> Any ideas why my game, Rigs of Rods won't open even after it finally installed?
<AfroRowan> i hope the 1st Starnestommy
<sarmisak> AfroRowan: you might hear a click from the hard drive
<AfroRowan> what will it mean ?
<broha> it does the same thing
<AfroRowan> sarmisak: What does that say ?
<sarmisak> AfroRowan: the motor of the drive is not working, try removing the drive and put it in an external box
<zd32nv> how do i remove pulseaudio from hardy without removing ubuntu-desktop too?
<Jordan_U> matthew, Do you see any errors when you open it from the terminal?
<zd32nv> (apparently people are unhappy with pulseaudio)
<sarmisak> and try to access it from a pc or another nb
<adam7> zd32nv: I don't think you can
<drash> Chepra, than go for the "linux-image-xxxxx-generic" kernel of your liking
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | zd32nv
<ubottu> zd32nv: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<adam7> zd32nv: do you have any specific problems with pulse? it works very well for me
<drash> which one do you want to install Chepra ?
<sarmisak> AfroRowan: i hope you can get your data back
<AfroRowan> huh, the motor not working ? :-/
<matthew> Jordan_U: matthew@matthew-desktop:~$ Rigs of Rods
<matthew> bash: Rigs: command not found
<Jordan_U> zd32nv, You can also simply disable it in System -> Preferences -> Sound
<zd32nv> adam7: i'm still a fan of alsa, and looking into ubuntu-installation, i've found that not all will go well
<matthew> Jordan_U: It's under my  Applications > Games though
<Jordan_U> matthew, Try it as one word all lower case
<zubu> bazhang: what should i do now?
<adam7> zd32nv: ok, suit yourself, but I'd suggest you at least give it a chance unless you encouter a specific problem :)
<matthew> Jordan_U: ok same bash when i put it lower case
<Jordan_U> matthew, From the site it seems the command is "RoR"
<matthew> Jordan_U: I typed  "RoR" in terminal without the " and a bunch of stuff came up
<b4l74z4r> why is system monitor showing 315.5gb free space but only 297.3gb available space?
<matthew> Jordan_U: could u help if I pastebin it?
<Jordan_U> matthew, Possibly
<matthew> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12945/
<zubu> bazhang:are you there?
<brappin7> any1 here ever had install issues with ubuntu? Mine hangs on Select and install software at 6%. dvd drive is still spinning the cd, light on the drive is flashing, with Please wait... on the screen :|
<Jordan_U> matthew, ( From the instructions in the error ) run the command "RoRconfig" first
<matthew> Jordan_U: matthew@matthew-desktop:~$ RoRconfig
<matthew> bash: RoRconfig: command not found
<matthew> matthew@matthew-desktop:~$
<drash> brappin7: did you choose to partition your whole HD ? Depending on the size it could take some time ..
<brappin7> yeh i chose to use the whole hdd
<brappin7> but it stalls at 6%
<adam7> brappin7: how fast is the computer?
<brappin7> 1.4ghz
<matthew> I have to try to install Ubuntu 8 times it kept freezing too brappin7
<brappin7> its just given me a red screen. Installation step failed
<brappin7> :|
<adam7> brappin7: ah, what's the error?
<Jennal> who knows how to send signal from php web page to a program?
<adam7> Jennal: that's kinda offtopic, and you might have better luck in #php
<brappin7> it just says an installation step failed. You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: Select and install software
<zubu> attila: you remember me?
<matthew> Jordan_U: see anything my friend?
<eeboy> Would there be any harm to executing 'sudo mount -a' periodically? Like every hour?
<zubu> attila: my problem not yet fixed
<adam7> brappin7: I take it you're using the alternate install cd? run the check cd for defects thingy at the boot prompt
<livingdaylight> how does one add an .srt file to .avi in movie player (Totem) please?
<broha> 0x
<brappin7> yep alternate install
<brappin7> i've burnt 3 copies
<zubu> attila:graphics card not yet installed nvidia 8400m gs
<adam7> brappin7: did you check them for defects? that's the biggest problem cause
<brappin7> ill check now
<adam7> brappin7: ok
<matthew> Jordan_U: are you still here?
<drash> livingdaylight: <filename movie>.avi and <same exact filename>.srt should work anywhere
<Jordan_U> matthew, Yes
<livingdaylight> drash: but i don't see how i can put the two together in Totem?
<matthew> Jordan_U: all I've been wanting to do is try this game under Linux...Always some problems jumps in front of me
<dmsuperman> How can I make a shortcut to run an interactive command line application?
<matthew> Jordan_U: What do you suggest?
<AfroRowan> sarmisak, i have my hdd in front of myself
<livingdaylight> drash: i've done it in VLC, but don't know whether Totem supports it?
<dmsuperman> For example, how could I make a shortcut to run "ssh root@192.168.3.105"
<broha> hey jordan is there another tech channel u seem swamped bro
<drash> livingdaylight: Totem does that for you, or do you want to re-code the movie with the subs ?
<AfroRowan> serial = MHV2120AH
<drash> It does, check the preferences in Totem
<livingdaylight> drash: how does Totem do it for me?
<Jordan_U> matthew, What is the output from "dpkg -L rigsofrods | grep -i RoRConfig" ?
<livingdaylight> drash: if i click on .avi i get the movie but without the .srt
<livingdaylight> drash: i've checked preferences
<drash> livingdaylight: have you set the prefences in Totem ?
<AnAnt_> Hello, is there a way that I can know which physical volume does a logical volume map to ?
<matthew> Jordan_U: matthew@matthew-desktop:~$ "dpkg -L rigsofrods | grep -i RoRConfig"
<matthew> bash: dpkg -L rigsofrods | grep -i RoRConfig: command not found
<matthew> matthew@matthew-desktop:~$
<livingdaylight> drash: set it to what?
<Jordan_U> matthew, run that without the quotes
<AfroRowan> lol
<drash> livingdaylight: just checking the 'automatically load subtitle' stuff should do it
<livingdaylight> drash: i see nothing in Totem preference that has anything to do with subtitles
<livingdaylight> drash: where do you see that option?
<simplexio> should be in same directory with samename.sub
<drash> livingdaylight: what version are you using ?
<matthew> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12947/
<Jordan_U> matthew, Ok, try running "/usr/bin/RoRConfig"
<jobless> Guys my ubuntu laptop does not play sounds after a while! has anybody seen this? Can somebody tell me how I can reload the sound drivers? Any suggestion welcome, I have that machine now and am willing to try and find the cause of this problem or a possible workaround.
<livingdaylight> drash: whatever Hardy has installed by default
<livingdaylight> drash: 2.22.1
<Jordan_U> jobless, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Ademan> anyone know what package vim color themes are in?
<jobless> Jordan_U hardy
<drash> livingdaylight: ok, same here, with the prefs, I suppose they did something extra for me :D
<matthew> Jordan_U: ok, this is what I get....http://paste.ubuntu.com/12948/
<Gordon_Frohman3> you mean here?
<Catoptromancy> sure
<Catoptromancy> heh
<livingdaylight> drash: ??
<Starnestommy> Ademan: vim-common, or vim-full
<Catoptromancy> need help, ask a question
<bazhang> jobless, you got a livecd? try running from there or create a new user and see if the problem persists
<livingdaylight> drash: can you give me a screenshot?
<Gordon_Frohman3> okay. can someone help me with my wireless problem?
<Starnestommy> Gordon_Frohman3: what kind of wireless problem is it and what card are you using?
<Catoptromancy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ademan> Starnestommy: interesting, because i brought over my .vimrc from my other computer, and every time i start vim it complains about missing a theme file, and i know i didn't install any aux theme files (and i've got vim-full)
<illriginal> hey guys, what's a good CD ripper that converts to wma or mp3?
<matthew> Jordan_U: did you recieve my lastest pastebin url ?
<drash> livingdaylight: I use the "totem-gstreamer" package, check your Synaptics please just to make sure
<Jordan_U> matthew, Yes
<matthew> Jordan_U: does it make any sense my friend?
<jobles1> bazhang .. i am sure i will get back the sound if i restart the machine .. i am just trying to avoid it ..
<AfroRowan> sarmisak, could it be a problem if i had no jumper on it ?
<livingdaylight> drash: i use what was installed default. yes, totem-gstreamer is ticked
<Dundee> Hi, does anyone know, where can I find startup applications? I have set up conky to start at startup and I cant get rid of it...
<bazhang> jobless, that is not the reason I suggested that--by creating a new user we can see if it is something you did or not
<corinth> What's the kde4 remix metapackage for kubuntu? kubuntu-desktop-kde4 or something?
<drash> livingdaylight: weird, maybe i activated a few other gstreamer packages, i'll check
<pbijwaard> c.hostnetbv.nl
<Jordan_U> matthew, OK, I am not sure about this but try "sudo link /usr/lib/libtiff.so.{4,3}"
<matthew> Jordan_U: The Command it put under properties in my Applications > Games > Menu is   /usr/share/games/rigsofrods/RoRConfig
<matthew> Jordan_U: okay
<jobless> bazhang .. ok i will create a new user and login as that user.. now ..
<illriginal> hey guys, what's a good CD ripper that converts to wma or mp3?
<matthew> Jordan_U: ok i did that
<matthew> Jordan_U: back to  matthew@Matthew-desktop
<livingdaylight> drash: http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpx2.png
<Jordan_U> matthew, Now try "/usr/share/games/rigsofrods/RoRConfig"
<Ademan> illriginal: i believe the default ripping software can rip to mp3 just fine, i don't think it can rip to wma though.  why not just use ogg though?
<broha> I give
<drash> livingdaylight: k, i'll take a look and post mine in a minute
<Ademan> illriginal: yeah, i just checked, it does mp3 just fine
<illriginal> Ademan, because if I make a copy of CD using ogg, I can't play it in my car.
<illriginal> which software?... K3B?
<drash> livingdaylight: it's in the genral tab ;)
<quiet> Hi. I have trouble with my sound card (integreted with motherboard). I must in alsamixer lower sound on pcm, master and  front. If i not change i heard crackle sound. But music have no bass and "power" like in windows. Someone know solution
<Ademan> illriginal: the default software should do it find applications->sound and video->Audio CD Extractor
<Ademan> illriginal: note you need to go to edit->preferences    and change it from ogg to mp3
<illriginal> Ha... awesome, thanks Ademan. I just installed this for the first time
<gaokai> how to change a common variable to a environment variable?
<Jordan_U> mattryan, Is it running now?
<Jordan_U> gaokai, export
<Ademan> illriginal: i dunno if you have the correct codecs yet in that case, you'll probably want this:
<drash> livingdaylight: found it ? Under "General" .. your screenshot shows the "display" prefs ..
<gaokai> can the other shell script call the environment variable?
<Ademan> illriginal: actually, apparently it's done automatically these days
<matthew> Jordan_U: ok the config window did open, I set it up, clicked saved and play now, I just went to a blank screen i couldnt get out of..
<Ademan> illriginal: i've been around here too long :-p
<Dundee> ﻿where can I find startup applications? I have set up conky to start at startup and I cant get rid of it...
<Matic`Makovec> Hey, how could I check which WLAN cards are supported in Ubuntu?
<Ademan> Dundee: system->preferences->sessions
<livingdaylight> drash: yes
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I want to make this device work under Linux ( http://www.cellsina.com/irda/redbridge-adaptor.htm ). Can someone help? I have already searched Google a lot but could not find anything helpful.
<Dundee> ademan: thanks, thats it :)
<livingdaylight> drash: http://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1pr2.png
<Ademan> Dundee: no problem
<drash> checking ..
<Chapai> my nm-applet is working but it stopped picking up wireless station,
<matthew> Jordan_U: what ya think?
<Ademan> !wireless | Matic`Makovec
<ubottu> Matic`Makovec: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Matic`Makovec> Righto, thanks
<Ademan> I don't think there's a proper list of supported cards, but the info should be there
<livingdaylight> drash: so, by ticking 'load subtitles automatically' when i now click on .avi and the movie starts it will automatically find the .srt and run it alongside?? In VLC one has to initially manually load both avi and srt if one wants them to play alongside each other
<bazhang> Matic`Makovec, intel and atheros top the list; avoid broadcom if possible
<drash> livingdaylight: looks ok, should work automagically as long as you respect some location and naming conventions
<jobless> ok bazhang .. i have  a new problem now .. after creating a new user.. i am unable to switch users .. i just see a blank screen .. restarting x gets me back to my first user profile ..
<Matic`Makovec> Okay
<bazhang> jobless, what about the original problem though
<Jordan_U> matthew, Seems like this app depends on an older version of libtiff than is available for hardy and is generally poorly made and packaged :(
<drash> livingdaylight: make sure the avi and your srt are in the same folder and that only the filename extension differs
<max_> goede morge
<matthew> Jordan_U: How can I get this, older libtiff ?
<bazhang> !nl | max_
<ubottu> max_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<drash> vers gezette koffie, i'm off
<Rachel84> Hi, I've just installed LVM2 and tried to set-up a volume group and logical volume. Everything went fine, however when I rebooted the system there were a couple of problems. The first is that the vg started out inactive and there is no device mapper loaded. To start it I have to do modprobe dm_mod and then vgprobe -a y vg1.
<jobless> dunno bazhang .. i am unable to switch .. i will try logging off and login as the new user .. switching does not work ..
<Rachel84> Whats the correct way of getting this to start up active on system restart?
<Jordan_U> matthew, It's probably more trouble than it's worth, it may even be easier to just try installing the windows version in wine :)
<bazhang> jobless, does the newuser have the same prob as the original user or not
<matthew> Jordan_U: I tryed installing it on WIne, It also don't open
<livingdaylight> drash: works now! Thank You fellah....
<Dundee> one more harder question: I have changed mounting settings of NTFS device (in nautilus) and I cant mount this device or change the settings...Where is this setting placed? I tried to delete .nautilus but no effect.
<matthew> Jordan_U: maybe you can do it and help me?
<drash> livingdaylight: enjoy, yw :)
<brappin7> k round 2. lets see if it hangs at 6% again
<mattryan> Jordan_U thanks mate. Wine is going on now.
<JbCrash> i need help with install ubuntu
<JbCrash> i dunno which file to download..and burn to iso
<brappin7> JbCrash whats the problem?
<JbCrash> can guide me
<JbCrash> ?
<brappin7> oh
<brappin7> get either the alternate iso or the desktop iso
<JbCrash> wats that diff?
<brappin7> desktop is live boot i believe\
<bazhang> JbCrash, go here --> www.ubuntu.com
<Rachel84> The other problem was that after installing LVM2 and rebooting the md RAID0 that I have seemed to hang the startup. Ubuntu hung at startup until I turned off the two USB discs that md uses.
<Clunck2000> ciao
<livingdaylight> drash: watching Forbidden Kingdom with Jackie Chan and Jet Li... its an english speaking pic, but there are parts where they speak chinese amongst each other ^^
<bazhang> !it | Clunck2000
<ubottu> Clunck2000: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<JbCrash> Rachel84 yes..me there
<ipei> Hi hi! Can someone please tell me why these rows in fstab have no effect? I have to mount them now, for some reason. Yesterday I could logoff and they got mounted automaticly. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12952/
<Clunck2000> ok
<JbCrash> Ubuntu Edition: Ubuntu 8.04 desktop
<JbCrash> Computer Platform: i386
<JbCrash> its that correct?
<livingdaylight> drash: now Totem is even better than i already thought it was
<drash> livingdaylight: lol, let's hope they've subtitled all the knucklethrows as weel
<Clunck2000> bye bye
<livingdaylight> drash: lol :D
<matthew> Jordan_U: Could you help me to install it through Wine, I can't seem to install it and get it to open
<brappin7> dammit its hanging again
<brappin7> why dammit why
<drash> livingdaylight: yeah it works better than the gutsy one, especially with all the gstreamer plugins you can throw at it
<Ayabara> I need to run a dualboot system with Hardy and Vista, and I need some shared storage space between them. Do I have any other options that FAT32? I know there's ntfs support for Hardy and ext2/3 plugins for Vista, but I'm not sure if they are good/reliable enough
<brydenn> anyone know the latest and best drivers for an nVidia GeForce4 8800GTS
<JbCrash> from iso..after burn..its that i can boot it? i hv 3 partition in my hdd.. i hv vista installed..ubuntu will detect my windows? for lilo?
<ipei> Ayabara, I use EX3 on my shared disk...
<jobless> bazhang .. the system hung on me .. had to restart .. i have my sound back now .. but i still don't know what caused it ..
<ipei> Ayabara, Ext3*
<jobless> bazhang .. any ideas for the next time i see this problem?
<livingdaylight> drash: saves me installing VLC.. which i used to use before for movies requiring .srt's . STrange how Totem automatically detects .srt file in folder and picks it up-like magic to me
<drash> brappin7: are you looking to dual boot , otherwise gparted might do a better job partitioning your HD before you install Ubuntu (just a thought)
<Ayabara> ipei: and the ext2/3 fs support in Windows?
<livingdaylight> drash: yea, not used any of the plugins.. 'browsing youtube' etc
<brappin7> nah dont wanna dual boot
<ipei> Ayabara, U currently use http://www.fs-driver.org/ for my windows machine... Works great.
<brappin7> im not familiar with partitioning it myself
<bazhang> jobless, what did the second user have; the same sound problem or no
<Jordan_U> matthew, Hopefully you can just run "wine /path/to/exe"
<drash> brappin7: look for gparted, also a live cd, real handy tool
<zubu> bazhang: i m back
<zubu> bazhang: what shuld i do now?
<bazhang> zubu, you need to remove the drivers first
<Ayabara> ipei: ah. used that once before, and it was quite good then. have you had any issues with one os fudging up for the other? I see fs-driver supports UTF8 now as well.
<zubu> bazhang:i did that.did a restart now what?
<Ayabara> hmm. am I offtopic now?
<jobless> bazhang .. when i tried logging off the system hung on me .. so i had to restart it and the problem is gone .. i am logged in as the first user now and everything works .. i never got to logging in as the second user .. :(
<c0de> hi
<brappin7> k its gotten over the stall at 6% n has continued ...
<matthew> Jordan_U: Nothing opens when I install it and try to run it with Wine.........:-(
<c0de> any bluetooth specialist in here? :)
<bazhang> jobless, ah well then not sure how to troubleshoot a problem that isnt there :)
<Rachel84> Anyone help me with my LVM issue?
<ipei> Ayabara, Nope, I haven't got any issues with that driver. It have just been workign like a charm from the beginning.
<JbCrash> how to find my laptop : Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM) or 4bit AMD and Intel computers
<bazhang> zubu now install the drivers
<c0de> pairing doesn't really work for me
<JbCrash> ?
<jobless> bazhang .. if you can tell me how i can reload the sound drivers .. that would be great!
<gigi> morning
<Starnestommy> JbCrash: if you don't know, use the x86/standard one
<jobless> when i see that problem bazhang .. the system bell works ..
<ipei> Ayabara, I have it set up so I don't see the Linux partision.
<matthew> is Hardy 64bit better supported say vs Gutsy 64bit? does more stuff work correctly?
<Ayabara> ipei: good, since all my externals and my storage partition is in ext3 now :-). thanks for the tip
<ipei> Ayabara, :-)
<bazhang> jobless, you using wine?
<zubu> bazhang: should i restart now?
<jobless> no bazhang
<brydenn> bazhang, how do i know what nVidia drivers to install in Adept?
<bazhang> zubu the drivers were installed inside of one minute?
<Jordan_U> matthew, Oh, are you running 64 bit ?
<zubu> bazhang:yeah
<Dundee> where are placed nautilus mounting settings?
<bazhang> zubu I have run that tool-->it takes longer than a single minute to do
<matthew> Jordan_U: No, I'm on 32 bit, I came from Gutsy 64bit, clean install of Hardy LTS 32bit
<zubu> bazhang isnt it the one in application > system tool
<bazhang> jobless, you can check in sound prefs; change from autodetect to alsa or other-->may need to experiment a bit
<bazhang> jobless you can also /msg ubottu sound for some instructions
<bazhang> zubu aye and it takes far longer than a minute to run
<brappin7> Any1 know what gets installed off the cd at 6% ?
<JbCrash> why the downloading too slow
<brappin7> in the install software step
<jobless> bazhang .. thank you for the tip .. will do that the next time i see the problem .. which occurs at least twice a day :)
<bazhang> brappin7, bad burn or corrupt iso
<brappin7> bazhang i downloaded the iso from 2 different places
<brappin7> and have burnt it 3 times
<zubu> bazhang: it toook just about a minute.
<brappin7> the 2 other cd's hang and fail at 6%
<Ayabara> Anyone know if adobe photoshop elements or adobe lightroom runs in wine? Haven't found a photo organizer/editer I really like in Linux yet
<bazhang> md5 the iso brappin7
<brappin7> this cd hangs for 3 or 4mins but then continues
<bazhang> !md5 | brappin7
<zubu> bazhang: considering it has been installed what shuld i do next?
<ubottu> brappin7: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<yuuki> Is there a good way to remove libraries which were manually installed to /usr/local/lib using make?
<brappin7> the cd check came back fine
<matthew> Which is the better system to have or does it depend on what u need it for? Gutsy 7.10 or Hardy 8.04 ?
<bazhang> zubu no idea; there must be something strange that you are doing as it takes far longer than a single minute to run that tool
<bazhang> matthew, run the live cds and see for yourself
<Rachel84> How does one configure which modules are loaded at startup? Currently I have to do modprobe dm_mod everytime I reboot.
<zubu> bazhang:  should i reinstall envyng ?
<bazhang> zubu that wont change anything
<matthew> Well, I mean can you do everything on Hardy as you could do on Gutsy etc?
<woodycarl> hi
<]Spectre[> hi to all. I'm looking if it's possible to connect my samsung telephone as usb memory under ubuntu,under windows xp it works.thanks
<zubu> bazhang: considering it has installed what should i do next?
<bazhang> matthew, what wireless do you have which sound card what video card these are things to consider and a reason to run the livecds and see it picks them up or not
<ipei> Hi hi! Can someone please tell me why these last rows in fstab have no effect? I have to mount them now, for some reason. Yesterday I could logoff and they got mounted automaticly. ---> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12953/ <---
<drash> Ayabara: gimp not to your liking ? there's also www.gimpshop.com (intended to replicate the feel of Adobe Photoshop)
<bazhang> zubu no idea as what I have told you to do could not possibly have taken only a single minute
<matthew> I don't have wireless and I have onboard sound...and it seems to pick it all up find on Gutsy and Hardy
<bazhang> matthew, then run the hardy cd and see if it it to your liking
<Dr_willis> ipei,  last rows? You mean the 0 0 and 0 1 rows? Those dont affect automounting I thought.. I THINK they affect the order the disks get fscked in.. (i need to look that up again someday)
<bazhang> err is
<matthew> bazhang: I am on Hardy 8.04 32bit now
<gordonjcp> ipei: what does "bind" do there?
<Dundee> ﻿where are placed nautilus mounting settings (if you change the default settings)? I have searched in .nautilus and gconf-editor, but there is nothing like this...
<Ayabara> drash: It's most organizing/tagging and simple editing, so gimp is not the best choice. Digikam is the best I've seen under linux, but I still think the mentioned Adobe products are neater for my demands.
<ipei> gordonjcp, I have no clue. I saw someon etelling another to write that in a guide :S
<bazhang> matthew, then the choice has been made :)
<ipei> Dr_willis, The last to rows in the file. /media & /var
<gordonjcp> ipei: actually, your paths are totally wrong
<CapaH> How do I disable IPv6  ?
<bazhang> !ip6
<ubottu> Factoid ip6 not found
<gordonjcp> ipei: /media/sdb1 and /var/www are not devices
<bazhang> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<bazhang> CapaH, see above
<ipei> gordonjcp, No, Its ment to be mounting the HD in a map. In my home dir.
<JbCrash> its that ubuntu will detect my windows visa?
<gordonjcp> ipei: well, if it's mounting an HD it needs to point to the device
<gordonjcp> ipei: perhaps what you want there is a symlink
<Aciid> aw
<ipei> gordonjcp, Ok - maybe. As you see I hav etried to mount a mapp in another mapp on the last row. And the second last a whole disk in a mapp. :)
<gooody> i need help. i'm planning to dual boot windows xp and ubuntu. i want to know what is the minimum hard disk space required for ubuntu hardy and what is the ideal swap size?
<bazhang> gooody, how much ram and hdd
<aboallam> please help, i cant see my folder in /var/www/ when i try to display it in the server
<gooody> 1GB ram and 80GB hd
<Matic`Makovec> Might not be the best place to ask but anyway. I'm looking for someone who maybe once had an expirience with Linksys WRT150N. I'm woundering if it's worth buying.
<gooody> bazhang: 1GB ram and 80GB hd
<bazhang> Matic`Makovec, check reviews -->linux thatmodelname in a search engine-->may also want to go to ubuntuforums
<aboallam> i put folder called soliman in /var/www/ and when i open my browser to display this in local host "http://localhost/soliman" it does not appeare
<bazhang> gooody, how much can you give to ubuntu is the question
<gordonjcp> gooody: traditionally twice as much swap as RAM
<woodycarl> ex-chat
<aboallam> what should i write in terminal to display the hidden file in /var/www/
<gordonjcp> aboallam: first off, have you got apache etc installed?
<drash> aboallam: using Apache ?
<aboallam> yes
<Bert_2> Hi, is it possible that there's a dependency error in the package libtotem-plparser10 ?
<Jordan_U> Bert_2, apt-get update
<bullgard4> What is a 'PCI quirk' in dmesg?
<bazhang> !bugs | Bert_2 check here
<ubottu> Bert_2 check here: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Jordan_U> Bert_2, The needed packages are now available
<aboallam> i can see the files which i created but this folder i created it under windows and i copy it to linux
<ashish> hi all
<zubu> bazhang: when i go to sydstem > adminitration > hardware drivers it shows the nvidia graphics card and says in use (enabled)
<Bert_2> Jordan_U: thanks :D
<ipei> gordonjcp, Ok, thanks a symlink solwed my problems!
<gordonjcp> ipei: cool
<gordonjcp> ipei: that's the "right" way to do it, although there's often many different right ways ;-)
<ipei> gordonjcp, Ok :-) Thanks for the help. Bye
<gordonjcp> aboallam: is there a file /var/www/index.html ?
<aboallam> yes
<zubu> bazhang: but when i go to system > prefernce >appearnce  > visual effects and select extra it says dektop effects could not be enabled
<aboallam> and i can see it becuase i created it under linnux
<gooody> bazhang: sir is 10GB enough for ubuntu hardy?
<sevillian> #liuxax
<sevillian> #linuxac
<gordonjcp> aboallam: ok, but you can't see the contents of /var/www/<other directory> ?
<zubu> bazhang:  when i go to sydstem > adminitration > hardware drivers it shows the nvidia graphics card and says in use (enabled)  but when i go to system > prefernce >appearnce  > visual effects and select extra it says dektop effects could not be enabled
<bazhang> zubu please join #compiz-fusion
<nnorne> hi all
<nnorne> i have a question regarding linux per se
<drash> What's a good place to inject some simple shell commands before shutdown ? BTW, i'm on xubuntu 8.04. TIA
<ashish> hi all...i m facing a problem in ubuntu 7.10 ..no sound for lenovoy410 laptop...checked lspci ..sound card detected hda-intel ICH8 family...is dre a alsa driver for it?????
<bazhang> gooody, that is barebones but would work
<zubu> bazhang: does that mean my graphics card is working fine?
<gordonjcp> !ask nnorne
<ubottu> Factoid ask nnorne not found
<aboallam> but the file which created under windows which i copy it to /var/www/  i cant see it in this path
<gordonjcp> !ask | nnorne
<ubottu> nnorne: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ashish> hi all...i m facing a problem in ubuntu 7.10 ..no sound for lenovoy410 laptop...checked lspci ..sound card detected hda-intel ICH8 family...is dre a alsa driver for it?????
<bazhang> zubu it means you need to join the #compiz-fusion channel for help with desktop effects
<ashish> anyone help
<gordonjcp> aboallam: ok, check the permissions - pastebin the output of ls -al /var/www
<aboallam> ﻿gordonjcp: i can all files and folder under /var/www/ but i cant display it in the local host
<bazhang> !sound | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<aboallam> ﻿: ﻿gordonjcp: i can see /var/ww/myfile.php but i cant see http://localhost/myfile.php
<zubu> bazhang:  when i go to sydstem > adminitration > hardware drivers it shows the nvidia graphics card and says (status) in use (enabled)  . does this mean that my graphic card is up and active?
<bullgard4> What is a 'PCI quirk' in dmesg?
<sevillian> hello
<ndiswrapper_rapp> Hi all. I've been using fwcutter with b43 on my laptop (Broadcom 4318 Airforce One). While it was a breeze to get i up and running I soon realised that it was extremely slow and the connection would drop often. I heard somewhere that ndiswrapper is better in this aspect. Is it true?
<nnorne> i have just bought an HD+ata cable, i would like to know if the cable is ATA/133 capable and the actual writing speed of the HD. for now i'm doing dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/... but the speed is no more than 16 MB/s when I would expect 100 at least, i have to do a bs= option? how to know if the cable is ata/133, thanks
<sevillian> how could i run hacker program on Linux ?
<bazhang> sevillian, wrong channel for that
<gordonjcp> sevillian: at a console, type "emacs"
<Ronie> at a console, type
<KenSentMe> I have to run World of Warcraft in Wine in a virtual desktop mode becuase i have a dual screen setup. I can alt-tab to other programs that are running in my Gnome desktop, but i can never see the Gnome menu. Is it possible to switch to the menu and desktop or to put Wine on my right screen instead of left?
<Ronie> zz
<Josspyker_> ndiswrapper_rapp: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/hardy-cafuego/broadcom/
<aboallam> total 20
<aboallam> drwxrwxrwx  3 root    root    4096 2008-05-18 11:29 .
<aboallam> drwxr-xr-x 16 root    root    4096 2008-05-14 15:21 ..
<aboallam> -rwxrwxrwx  1 mahmoud mahmoud   22 2008-05-14 15:55 1.php
<aboallam> -rwxrwxrwx  1 mahmoud mahmoud   23 2008-05-14 15:53 1.php~
<aboallam> drwx------  4 mahmoud mahmoud 4096 2008-05-18 11:33 soliman
<gordonjcp> !pastebin | aboallam
<ubottu> aboallam: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gooody> bazhang: sir does ubuntu suports ati graphics card?
<drash> KenSentMe: running compiz ?
<bazhang> !ati | gooody
<ubottu> gooody: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gordonjcp> aboallam: your problem is the permissions are wrong
<zubu> bazhang:  when i go to system > administration > hardware drivers it shows the nvidia graphics card and says (status) in use (enabled)  . does this mean that my graphic card is up and active?
<KenSentMe> drash, i did, with compiz it worked well, but that gave some other problems. Now i dont use compiz
<miranda> anyone in here running iptables?
<gordonjcp> aboallam: the files should be owned by www-data for a start
<jussi01> miranda: everyone...
<gordonjcp> aboallam: and also the directory soliman is only readable by you
 * gordonjcp isn't
<jussi01> ok, almost everyone
<aboallam> what should i do
<bazhang> zubu please ask the channel
<gordonjcp> ipf ftw
<zubu> ok
<miranda> k well if I try iptables -t filter -A FORWARD --match state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<miranda> I get iptables: match `state' v1.3.8 (I'm v1.3.6).
<gordonjcp> aboallam: do you know how permissions work?
<aboallam> nooooooooooo
<ndiswrapper_rapp> umm Josspyker does this allow me to install ndiswrapper or does it make fwcutter faster? I had fwcutter binstalled and running eralier btw
<aboallam> please be patient with me
<gordonjcp> !permissions ! aboallam
<ubottu> gordonjcp: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> miranda: haveyou considered using one of the front ends for iptables?
<gordonjcp> !permissions | aboallam
<ubottu> aboallam: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<aboallam> no
<miranda> This post http://www.spinics.net/lists/netfilter/msg42050.html makes me think the package was not compiled correctly
<gordonjcp> aboallam: ^ read that link
<miranda> jussi01: that is using a frontend: kmyfirewall
<miranda> jussi01: I'm on the back end trying to figure out why it isn't working
<Josspyker_> ndiswrapper_rapp: no it's a.deb package with the broadcom firmware
<jussi01> miranda: ahh, ok. unfortunately my iptables experience doenst go much past enabling torrent ports, so Im sorry I cant help you more. :(
<gordonjcp> aboallam: to solve the problem *right now*, type in "sudo chmod 755 soliman; sudo chmod a+r soliman/*"
<Sprax567> anyone know how to chance which soundcard ubuntu uses to output sound? i've tried changing in system -> preferences -> sound and in alsamixer but nope
<gordonjcp> aboallam: but definitely read up on how permissions work, because it's important ;-)
<Sprax567> change
<portablejim> How do you edit the "open with other application" dialog?
<sevillian> any one could help me to run hack apps on lnux?
<lyzium> is there any way i can output a shell script to a log file when it runs?
<ndiswrapper_rapp> josspyker_ firmware for ndiswrapper?
<miranda> jussi01: did you upgrade from feisty?
<user__> portablejim: what do you mean by "edit"?
<Josspyker_> ndiswrapper_rapp: no,for the broadcom adapter
<jussi01> Sprax567: do in terminal: "asoundconf list" find out what card you want, then: "asoundconf set-default-card <default-card-here>"
<sevillian>  any one could help me to run hack apps on linux?
<ndiswrapper_rapp> josspyker_ or does it mean that I don't need ndiswrapper or fwcutter?>
<smmagic> Hi, can someone recommend me some audio converters?
<jussi01> miranda: no, clean install
<Josspyker_> ndiswrapper_rapp: yes
<portablejim> change the values. Sure, I can add programs, but they do not have nice names.
<ndiswrapper_rapp> Josspyker_, sweet. Thank you. Will give it a try
<sevillian> is not any one?
<rollingdownthedr> sevill
<rollingdownthedr> oops
<jussi01> sevillian: what do you mean by hack apps?
<drash> lyzium: put " > /path/of/choice/file.log" behind the command you run in a console
<sevillian> hacker application
<lyzium> drash thanks
<smmagic> Hi, can someone recommend me some audio converters?
<sevillian>  like sub7 on windows
<drash> lyzium: yw, google for "piping and redirecting scripts", there's a bunch you can do
<jussi01> sevillian: why would you want to run something like that?
<lyzium> drash, oh thanks
<Sprax567> jussi01: didn't work :( it's still using the wrong card
<aboallam> ﻿gordonjcp: thank u very much please where i found the best article about ﻿permissions to read it
<sevillian> coz there are more one did hacking on my pc
<rollingdownthedr> smmagic: I use mencoder - I just google for the commands I want :)
<sevillian>  i wanna catch him
<rouini> how can install nividia chipest (Ethernet) in Ubuntu 8.04
<miranda> jussi01: Would you mind running "iptables -t filter -A FORWARD --match state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT" on the console to see if you get the error too? I upgraded from feisty, so I am trying to figure out if this is a problem with all systems or not. I'm looking into filing a bug. It will not make any permanent change to your system. As soon as you reboot or delete the rule from the chain, it will no longer be in effect. It
<miranda> will likely not mess with your firewall anyway.
<rollingdownthedr> sevillian: try snort
<drash> smmagic: sox is your friend
<ashish> i m using 7.10 can i upgrade to hardy without using any boot disk
<adam7> ashish: yep
<ashish> how
<jussi01> miranda: what is that command doing? Im not familiar enough with iptables to understand it correctly
<jussi01> !upgrade | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<w4r1ock> can you all help me now
<ashish> adam7: how???plz help
<rouini> how to install nvidia Ethernet card in Ubuntu 8.04
<jscinoz> I know the general rule with swap is double your ram, but if i have 4gb of ram do i really need 8gb of swap?
<adam7> ashish: see the link ubottu gave you
<ashish> k
<Dr_willis> 'please state the nature of the linux emergancy'
<sevillian> rollingdownthedr: is this  would hack from linux against windows
<sevillian> ?
<adam7> jscinoz: with that much, you don't really need any :/
<adam7> I have 2gb + no swap
<Dr_willis> jscinoz,  that rule is a bit out of date these days,, Unless you want to use hibernate/suspend
<jscinoz> adam7 doesnt the installer require you to have as wap partition?
<blackadder> ashish: are you from delhi?
<jscinoz> swap*
<miranda> jussi01: It rejects any incoming connections which new or invalid
<Dr_willis> i always put 512mb swap on every hd on a machine.
<jscinoz> hmm
<adam7> jscinoz: I don't know, off hand -- it it does, just remove it from /etc/fstab
<ashish> blackladder;i m frm kanpur
<jscinoz> I'd prefer to have swap for suspend hibernate
<bazhang> sevillian, not in this channel please
<rollingdownthedr> sevillian: no - it helps with linux installs being hacked
<adam7> I think I have like a 4gb swap partition on this drive, just because.
<jscinoz> and hell i'm running on a 4x 500GB raid0 array
<jscinoz> i can afford 8gb for swap :P
<Dr_willis> jscinoz,  then you do want a large amount of swap then for just that  need. :)
<jscinoz> hmm
<Dr_willis> but how often do you hibernate/suspend a desktop machine
<adam7> jscinoz: really though, unless you are doing some video editing + image editing you won't need that much
<jscinoz> when i set up this system (still waiting on a few parts to arrive) is it better to have swap inside or outside the raid0 array?
<adam7> jscinoz: are you using the 64bit version?
<jscinoz> adam7 yes
<jscinoz> or i will be rather
<adam7> ok :)
<blackadder> ashish: which coll?
<adam7> otherwise you'll lose the 4th gb
<jscinoz> i know
<ashish> blackladder:IIT
<jscinoz> is it better to have 8gb swap inside my raid0 array, or just 2gb swap on each drive?
<ashish> blackladder: u???
<jscinoz> basically what would result in greater speed, linux's handling of multiple swap partitions or the one on a raid0 array
<blackadder> ashish: cool which semester and branch? if u dono t mind?
<Chapai> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Dr_willis> jscinoz,  i doubt if it willmatter much. snce you wont be using it much anyway
<jscinoz> thanky
<jscinoz> true.
<jscinoz> oh wait just realised
<jscinoz> it needs to be on the array anyway
<bazhang> ashish, blackadder please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ashish> blackladder:why do u ask???n wre r u from??
<jscinoz> for encryption with the rest of the lvm
<Nalleman> Hi, yesterday I did a "dirty" delete of the game "frets on fire" (I simply deleted the game folder and associated files) since I had failed to install a game mod. Now I cant get the game running. What should I do?
<adam7> jscinoz: if you have an old spare drive (like 10gb), just pop that in and use it as swap
<Dr_willis> encrypted swap  - for the truely paranoid? :)
<jscinoz> Dr_wills probably :P basically its going to be 250mb /boot on raid 1 array across 4 disks, with the rest of each 500GB disk in raid0 then encryption then LVM then swap + home + root
<jscinoz> tossing up between reiserfs or ext3 for the actual filesystem on each LVM volume though.
<adam7> jscinoz: should be enough space for ya
<jscinoz> probably :P
<adam7> jscinoz: and 250mb for boot is huge, I think
<Nom> Anyone have a link where I can get the snd-hda-intel driver for Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<adam7> !sound | nom
<ubottu> nom: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<adam7> Nom: no idea if that has the link you want, but it might help
<jscinoz> adam7 well i was going to do 100mb but i may as well have a bit extra incase i want multiple kernels for something (and since the rest of the disk is raid0 i cant change the size of /boot without a full system rebuild ;P)
<Rafik> hello world.. when I coose "OpenSymbol" as "Application font" in Appearance... openoffice.org show squares in menus, dialogs,... should I report this as a bug ? can't find info about it
<gooody> what is the ideal format of shared drive for windows xp and ubuntu hardy? FAT32 or NTFS?
<w4r1ock> i need help
<jscinoz> and afaik grub can handle software Raid1 just fine
<mevsthevoices> Can I connect to my own IP adress, not the static on, but the dynamic?
<ushimitsudoki> !ask | w4r1ock
<ubottu> w4r1ock: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_willis> gooody,  windows can read/write ext2/3 now.. and linux can read/write ntfs.. so it depends on what you are sharing.
<adam7> jscinoz: true, and it's not like you're losing a significant amount of disk space overall
<adam7> Dr_willis: but it's easier to get linux to read ntfs then windows to read ext2/3
<Starnestommy> mevsthevoices: you should be able to
<Nom> adam7: Thanks mate, I think I just found what I was looking for in a Ubuntu bug though... have to rebuild alsa with additional options
<Dr_willis> adam7 easier? well its a simple install.. but i think its SAFER to let linux read/write the ntfs. :)
<adam7> Nom: sounds like fun, good luck
<jscinoz> adam7, yeah and I'll put /boot on a raid1 array since even if i didn't, i'd still be losing 250mb from the other 3 disks as raid0 will use N of volumes * smallest volume for total size
<skysbird> hello everyone
<juelz> hello. i set up an openvpn tunnel. it works fine, but after some time it suddenly stops working, meaning a ping isnt answered for example. what could be the problem?
<mevsthevoices> Starnestommy: Thought so, set the port up to open for 22, found IP with shoymyip but ssh -p 22 mydynaip times out
<Andyplira> « /msg ubottu etiquette »
<gooody> Dr_willis: how come sir my linux system can not be viewed in windows xp?
<Chapai> mevsthevoices, you dont need to specify -p 22 its by default 22
<Dr_willis> gooody,  you need to isntall samba and setup some shares. to see things in the network neighbothood.
<moveax> How do you manually configure the special effects used by gnome in Ubuntu when you turn them on in Appearance?
<mevsthevoices> I know, was just making sure
<jscinoz> gooody, google Ext2IFS for an ext2/3 driver for windows
<Dr_willis> gooody,  try pinging the linux box from windows.. if it can ping then its seeing it. :) (well network wise at least)
<bazhang> !ccsm | moveax
<ubottu> moveax: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jscinoz> gooody, lets you access it with the normal windows tools (explorer etc)
<Dr_willis> gooody,  also watch out for windows firewall - it likes to block things
<moveax> bazhang: cheers mate
<mevsthevoices> Would anyone be willing to try it and see if they could connect?
<dario> \join #ubuntu-it
<Dr_willis> gooody,  if you are referin to the linux hard drive. You need the ifs tool for windows.
<jscinoz> oh he was talking about network access >_< thought he meant differernt partitions on the same machine
<Dr_willis> !ifs | gooody
<ubottu> Factoid ifs not found
<Dr_willis> !ext2 | gooody
<gooody> Dr_willis: thanks a lot for the info sir.
<ubottu> Factoid ext2 not found
<jscinoz> ext2ifs!
<Dr_willis> Hmm what is that Url..
<jscinoz> one sec
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Dr_willis> There we go.
<jscinoz> grah!
<jscinoz> beat me :P
<Dr_willis> gooody,  http://www.fs-driver.org - lets windows read/write ext2/3 (but its better to let linux read/write ntfs)
<Sprax567> how do I find out what drivers ubuntu is using? (for anything, sound video etc)
<jscinoz> although i hear that ext2ifs can cause problems
<jscinoz> it ignores permissions
<zd32nv> hello. is there a guide for nvidia + heron?
<brappin7> adam7 u around ?
<jscinoz> which may screw things up a bit when you boot back into linux
<ushimitsudoki> Sprax567: lsmod
<bazhang> Sprax567, open terminal and type lspci
<zd32nv> this is for x86_64
<adam7> brappin7: yep
<Sprax567> thanks
<brappin7> do you know much about gcc ?
<adam7> zd32nv: you sould be able to use the hardware manager
<bazhang> oops drivers
<mevsthevoices> Would anyone be willing to try connecting to my ssh and see if they can connect?
<adam7> brappin7: no, sorry -- did you fix your cd problem?
<rouini> how to install nvidia Ethernet card in Ubuntu  8.04
<bazhang> lsmod Sprax567
<Nalleman> How can I completly remove a package from the computer=
<brappin7> yeh i got it installed now
<Dr_willis> jscinoz,  all the tools for windows ignore permissions. :) that ive seen.
<jscinoz> speaking of x86_64, whats it like nowadays? I hear you can still run any 32bit app provided you have the 32bit lib, and also that they finally resolved the screwyness with 64bit firefox + flash
<brappin7> but when i compile .c scripts i get errors, evn after installing build-essentials
<brappin7> :|
<jscinoz> Dr_willis, true ;P
<Dr_willis> jscinoz,  and yes. that can cause root owning files in your home dir. :(
<gooody> Dr_willis: thanks a lot for the info sir. i'll give it a try.
<adam7> mevsthevoices: yeah, I can connect, I don't know what the password/username is though ;)
<zd32nv> adam7: how about enabling compiz or xgl or whatever it's called now for nvidia cards?
<zd32nv> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mevsthevoices> Well, I'm happy to hear that in both cases, thank ya
<Nalleman> Does anyone know how to delete a package that is not installed but still is hidden somewhere in the computer?
<adam7> mevsthevoices: watch out for the bots, though
<juelz> i set up an openvpn tunnel. it works fine, but after some time it suddenly stops working, meaning a ping isnt answered for example. what could be the problem?
<mevsthevoices> Which bots?
<adam7> mevsthevoices: the ones that come looking for open port 22s and bruteforce them ;)
<mcphail> brappin7: if you are getting errors, there may be errors in the c source or you may require extra libraries or header files on your system
<bazhang> Nalleman, which file
<gaokai> var= $( dirname /bin/bash )     the error notice is "./creat: line 2: /bin: is a directory" ,why? who can help me?
<mevsthevoices> Ohh dunna worry pass is 17 characters numbers letters different cases, less its a really smart not I think i'm just dandy
<brappin7> mcphail here's a pastebin, it might mean more to you then me.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12963/
<soundray> Please, where is the mouse pointer configuration tool in hardy?
<Nalleman> bazhang, well I would like to delete fretsonfire from my computer, not only "uninstall" the game.
<adam7> mevsthevoices: sounds good :)
<bazhang> Nalleman, how was it installed
<brappin7> the c source compiles fine on my mates freshly installed ubuntu
<brappin7> so its definately not the src
<Nalleman> bazhang sudo apt-get install
<gordonjcp> mevsthevoices: yeah, handy hint - if you're behind some sort of NAT then don't expose port 22 to the outside world, make it something like port 8022
<gaokai> var= $( dirname /bin/bash )     the error notice is "./creat: line 2: /bin: is a directory" ,why? who can help me?
<Dr_willis> Heh. if using apt-get to isntall somthing. its not a good idea to just rm the dir. it instals to.
<bazhang> Nalleman, check in synaptic for remove completely
<gordonjcp> mevsthevoices: "Security Through Obscurity" really isn't security, but it keeps the bots off, mostly
<Nalleman> bazhang, I have. it dont work. I dont have to download the files again when I reinstall the game witch means that the package is on the computer.
<soundray> gaokai: drop the space after the = sign
<mcphail> brappin7: at first glance, it would suggest there is a syntax error in "brap.c" which is causing a cascade of parsing errors
 * soundray still looking for the mouse pointer config
<bazhang> Nalleman, remove --purge then
<gordonjcp> mevsthevoices: incidentally before I moved my port 22 out of the way, I used to get about 20 to 30,000 connection attempts *per day*, mostly from APNIC IP addresses
<brappin7> hmm
<koheleth> are there any issues with skype?
<soundray> koheleth: yes
<koheleth> ah
<Nalleman> bazhang, ok thanks.
<koheleth> starts to load and then fails
<mevsthevoices> Yea, I can see it being a bit of a hole
<gordonjcp> koheleth: it doesn't like some sound cards, in particular my M-Audio Delta 1010LT
<soundray> koheleth: it's closed-source, proprietary hoarder software
<koheleth> sure but I use it
<gordonjcp> mevsthevoices: you can, of course, just firewall off large swathes of the Internet from your port 22
<soundray> koheleth: start it from a terminal and see if it generates any error messages
<koheleth> pidgin or skype have the protocol yet?
<gordonjcp> mevsthevoices: also make sure that root login is disabled
<koheleth> ok
<mevsthevoices> I could, just going to use this from many places
<jagggy> openssl vulnerability fixed yet?
<Flannel> jagggy: yes
<jagggy> hmm, ok, ty
<adam7> mevsthevoices: if you're going to access it from one computer wherever you go, use key access, which removes the password element
<soundray> Can you guys point me to the place where you configure mouse pointers in hardy please?
<gordonjcp> koheleth: are you having problems with skype?
<gordonjcp> adam7: assuming you've got good keys
<mevsthevoices> I still don't get how that works, can do it, just not sure what I'm actualy doing
<gordonjcp> adam7: and you have updated to remove the Debian vandalism from openssl
<koheleth> yes, tried to start from a terminal and it starts then aborts
<gordonjcp> mevsthevoices: what, ssh keys?
<mevsthevoices> Yes
<gordonjcp> mevsthevoices: want to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<gordonjcp> koheleth: any error message?
<mevsthevoices> Okie doke
<koheleth> just aborted
<brappin7> mcphail you were spot on mate, was a syntax error which was causing all my problems :D
<jaek> how do i start networking in single-user mode?
<Nalleman> bazhang,  im sorry to say that it doesnt work the way I want it to. I still doesnt have to download the game when I install it
<gordonjcp> koheleth: as soundray said, start it from a terminal and see what it complains about
 * soundray would have thought it's either under System-Preferences-Appearance or under System-Preferences-Mouse, but it isn't... (mouse pointers)
<mcphail> brappin7: it usually boils down to a missing semicolon :)
<koheleth> I said, it just says 'Aborted'
<adam7> soundray: system prefs appearance themes customize mouse, IIRC
<H__> discovered an annoying bug : my shell is /usr/bin/tcsh, gui is KDE, when I restart all konsole's start with bash instead of tcsh
<soundray> adam7: found it. Wonderful, thank you!
<adam7> H__: did you use chsh and logout/in after changing the shell?
<H__> adam7 : yes i did chsh, and rebooted the whole machine
<adam7> H__: hm, well then, you should be all set ;)
<H__> a fresh opened konsole starts a new tcsh, as it should
<adam7> H__: do the ttys (ctrl+alt+f1, etc) use tcsh?
<H__> but the 'session saved' konsoles run bash now
<Dundee> ﻿where are placed nautilus mounting settings (if you change the default settings)? I have searched in .nautilus and gconf-editor, but there is nothing like this...
<koheleth> back later
<H__> adam7 : yes, they run tcsh
<H__> I tested those first :)
<H__> it's something funny with kde session save
<avgi> good morning
<soundray> H__: apparently, the fact that the konsole windows were running bash rather than tcsh was stored in the session information. Delete your stored sessions and setup/save a new one.
<H__> soundray excellent idea. i'll try that and report back
<haxt> can i get someone's opinion
<haxt> what's the best irc client for nix
<haxt> gnome in particular
<avgi> is there anyone that can help me with setting up a Huawei E220 modem? the network I use in 3 in UK
<Xorothal> how come ubuntu server 8.04 i386 won't boot in virtualbox?
<haxt> Hello?
<Starnestommy> haxt: in my opinion, xchat is the best graphical one
<Nalleman> anyone: How can I completly remove package from the computer?
<haxt> that's what im using
<haxt> but i want something like mirc
<haxt> xchat doesnt have good gui to me
<jaek> anyone know how to start networking in hardy single mode?
<haxt> or the gnome frontend
<Starnestommy> haxt: kvirc?
<Xorothal> Nalleman, do sudo apt-get --purge remove <package name>
<haxt> let me check it out
<sikor_sxe> hello, where does ubuntu have it's default root for apache2 located?
<CorpseFeeder> Ok.... I just tried installing ubuntu again... now this time I get the grub menu, but if I choose anything at all, I get... "Error 15: File not found"
<haxt> why is kvirc 93MB
<CorpseFeeder> I tried installing to the other hard drive this time....
<haxt> kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a kvirc kvirc-data libarts1c2a libavahi-qt3-1
<haxt>   liblua50 liblualib50 libqt3-mt
<Starnestommy> haxt: it also needs some of kde's libraries to run
<haxt> all those packages have to be installed, why so manay dependences
<haxt> im on gnome
<haxt> i dont want a kde
<Starnestommy> haxt: kde programs work in gnome
<haxt> well i dont want to download dependencies for a shell i dont use
<haxt> especially for one program
<haxt> thanks though
<Starnestommy> haxt: you could also run mirc in wine
<adam7> Starnestommy: too slow :)
<soundray> Starnestommy: that doesn't really solve the problem -- wine alone is 53MB...
<AfroRowan> !logs | AfroRowan
<haxt> hmm
<soundray> AfroRowan: can we help you?
<AfroRowan> yeah
<haxt> Who was it that just helped me a second ago with IRC client suggestions?
<haxt> i couldnt see your nick ti was bright yellow
<haxt> it*
<AfroRowan> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12944/
<Starnestommy> haxt: I think it was Starnestommy, but I'm not sure
<haxt> hehe
<BuSyAnToS> i have a problem on a 7.10 server..on my hp server at reboot network doesn't start..can anyone help me?
<haxt> better it's darkred now
<haxt> Starnes: so are you using xchat
<CorpseFeeder> this is hopeless
<AfroRowan> BuSyAnToS: hp server ?
<BuSyAnToS> yes
<Starnestommy> haxt: irssi, but only because I don't like the graphical clients
<AfroRowan> hewlett packard printer server ?
<soundray> AfroRowan: I'm afraid this is bad news. I think you need a new hard disk drive
<haxt> Starnestommy: have you seen XChat-GNOME IRC Chat
<adam7> !network | BuSyAnToS
<ubottu> BuSyAnToS: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AfroRowan> soundray: is there any, any hope of getting data back ?
<adam7> BuSyAnToS: sorry, ignore that - check out /etc/network/interfaces
<soundray> haxt: I use xchat-gnome -- good enough for me
<Chapai> i have ralink usb wifi card, but it does not work with iwpriv i get wlan0     no private ioctls.
<Nalleman> Xorothal, The problem is that somewhere there lies some ".deb" files that is not removed, even if I remove with purge
<Starnestommy> haxt: I've tried it, but it lacks a lot of features and commands that regular xchat has, although the interface is better
<Xorothal> Nalleman, oh ok, then idk
<soundray> AfroRowan: well, you could give it to a commercial data rescue services, but they usually charge in excess of 10^4 EUR
<BuSyAnToS> adam7 already done with static ip in /etc/network/interfaces and at reboot i get eth0 not working
<AfroRowan> 10^4 ? why
<adam7> BuSyAnToS: if you don't mind, can you pastebin that file?
<BuSyAnToS> sure
<void^> Nalleman: apt-get clean?
<Nalleman> void^, i should try.
<haxt> Starnestommy: better? it lacks the ability to display users in the window
<soundray> AfroRowan: they take it to a clean room, take the platter out and insert it into a new drive
<Starnestommy> haxt: I forgot about that.
<sevillian_> linuxac
<haxt> Starnestommy: atleast i tried to find it as hard as possible and it took me 5 seconds in xchat without the ui
<adam7> xchat-gnome can display users; they're just hidden by default in one of those little drag-to-expand windows, iirc
<AfroRowan> soundray: if that could be possible :D ... Someone also said that, the hdd spindrive could be broken
<Rachel84> Hi. Is there a command line utility that will escape filenames? I want to do e.g. du -ks * but the star is expanding to filenames with spaces and dashes in it, du is just giving me an illegal option error. Is there some way to do du -ks $(ls -1 | escape) where escape would replace spaces with "\ " etc?
<Nalleman> void^, it doesnt seems like that clean is a proper function
<Rachel84> (This is in zsh)
<BuSyAnToS> adam7: http://pastebin.com/m6662a7d1
<CuBe0wL> hi all
<H__> soundray : confirmed, that works. I had to close all konsole's and open new ones, then log out, and on log in they are still tcsh (except for the one bash I kept around to test, that's still bash).
<soundray> Rachel84: find -maxdepth 1 -print0 | xargs -0 du -ks
<mcphail> Rachel84: you usually need to use "find" for this, but i can't remember the syntax
<juelz> hello, i set up an openvpn tunnel. after some time it stops working, e.g. pings arent answered. i took a look in the logs and it says "UDPv4 write returned 113". i posted my client config on http://nopaste.biz/42207 what could be the problem?
<soundray> H__: that's very scientific :)
<Nalleman> ok, how can I search after a certain file name in the root directory?
<H__> soundray heh :) must be a paranoid habit i kept
<Rachel84> soundray & mcphail : thanks. That worked. Clunky... but it worked. ;-/
<CuBe0wL> does anybody know anything about this problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3d/+bug/112978 I've got the same issue, tho with another application
<soundray> Rachel84: don't EVER call my code clunky again!
<Administrator_> I have a laptop with a Turion 64 processor on it. How do I know if lin is using 64 bit extensions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 112978 in k3d "k3d crashes on start with GdkGLExt-WARNING **: cannot load PangoFont" [Undecided,New]
<soundray> Rachel84: just kidding :)
<Nalleman> search for I mean. Im just so swinglish
<drash> Nalleman:  sudo mlocate <filename-pattern>
<Rachel84> lol. I'm sure it was the cleanest possible solution given the constraints of the shell. ;-)
<H__> ok, second issue : during bootup the nfs mounts don't work, that's not surprising as the machine does not ping yet, and only at the end of a bootup does a dhcp request. After the DHCP request ping works fine and so does NFS. Is this a rc startup race/bug ?
<adam7> BuSyAnToS: what does the network line in that file do?
<mcphail> Rachel84: the secret is never to use spaces in the first place!
<AfroRowan> soundray: could it be that the spin-motor just died ?
 * soundray wholeheartedly agrees with mcphail
<Rachel84> Sure. But torrents and other downloads are often full of the most horrendous filenames.
<fstxx> sensors gives ridiculous CPU temperatures, +17, -2, +11, +5 degrees Celsius on my AMD Athlon X2 4400+. What can I do?
<lopin> my lightning today pane is messing up in thunderbird
<soundray> AfroRowan: it's possible
<BuSyAnToS> adam7 it's optional but also without that line networking not restart
<soundray> AfroRowan: if you can find the exact same drive, you could do the rescue-service operation yourself. Don't know where you'd find a cleanroom, though.
<MindSpark> hi, is there a "trust me on this one" mode in ubuntu ?
<adam7> BuSyAnToS: http://pastebin.com/d3bd8f850 <-- I use that to start my networking at boot
<adam7> MindSpark: how do you mean?
<H__> MindSpark you mean no sudo questions anymore ?
<MindSpark> I want to have my own nameservers in resolv.conf and I don't want the system to keep removing them
<MindSpark> like my own manual entries in there
<adam7> MindSpark: you use dhcp?
<MindSpark> yes
<AfroRowan> yeah, soundray, im surfing the net hoping that i find a company with a cleanroom
<soundray> Rachel84: that's why clients often have a mode where they replace odd characters in the locally saved file
<H__> MindSpark use vigr and add yourself to the sudoers group
<adam7> MindSpark: ok, do this:
<MindSpark> but after I changed the files, I chmod a-rwx /etc/resolv.conf
<MindSpark> and it still doesn't do anything
<MindSpark> H__, vigr ? never heard of that, lemme check it out
<adam7> MindSpark: sudo vim /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<lopin> Like all of my today pane stuff is on the left side, but the pane itself is on the right...
<Nalleman> Why is linux so hard to understand?
<MindSpark> adam7, ok... ?
<Nalleman> i just want to remove some packages from my computer, it should not be that hard?!
<adam7> MindSpark: after you've got that file open, then find the prepend domain-name-servers line, replace 127.0.0.1 with your DNS servers, and then remove the # from the beginning of the line
<soundray> Nalleman: because it is so logical
<Nalleman> soundray, oooo no
<soundray> Nalleman: what was wrong with the advice you received?
<MindSpark> adam7, what does that do ?
<adam7> MindSpark: from now on, using dhcp will cause those servers to be added automatically to /etc/resolv.conf
<Rachel84> Yeah, but that's a workaround. It would be a lot nicer if the globbing syntax of the shell had a feature that caused it to expand to the escaped filename ratehr than the raw filename. After all, Having "*" expand to "My file name" on a command line is normally going to cause problems. Expanding to "My\ file\ name" would be a lot more useful, no?
<soundray> Nalleman: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename'
<H__> MindSpark then edit /etc/sudoers and look for # Uncomment to allow members of group sudo to not need a password
<lopin> Nalleman: sudo apt-get remove package_name_here
<MindSpark> adam7, alright thanks !
<BuSyAnToS> thanks adam7
<soundray> lopin: purge
<adam7> Rachel84: knowing zsh, there probably is an option to do just that :P
<adam7> BuSyAnToS: that fix it?
<lopin> soundray: What's wrong with remove?
<Nalleman> soundray, it doesnt remove the ".deb" files from my computer
<Rachel84> That's what I was hoping.
<hanchi> hello
<AfroRowan> soundray: do you maybe know a company that does a hdd swap in clean room ?
<soundray> Nalleman: the deb file is not part of the package managed by apt-get. It is the package itself
<H__> MindSpark edit /etc/sudoers using visudo
<adam7> Nalleman: if you want to remove the .deb, just delete it...
<Starnestommy> Nalleman: it keeps the .deb file there in case you want to reinstall it so that you don't have to download it again
<soundray> Nalleman: remove it with sudo rm package.deb
<Nalleman> soundray, when I try to reinstall the packages I doesnt have to download any file from internet, thus the files is on my computer!
<soundray> AfroRowan: near NL? Probably Ontrack
<H__> anyone ideas on this one : during bootup the nfs mounts don't work, that's not surprising as the machine does not ping yet, and only at the end of a bootup does a dhcp request. After the DHCP request ping works fine and so does NFS. Is this a rc startup race/bug ?
<AfroRowan> Ontrack ?
<Nalleman> Starnestommy, exactly
<MindSpark> H__, thanks
<Nalleman> and I want to REMOVE it
<sevillian__> could help
<MindSpark> adam7, comma separated ? or just space ?
<soundray> Nalleman: yes. I just told you how.
<AfroRowan> soundray: nice (ontrackdatarecovery.com)
<adam7> Nalleman: did the apt-get clean thing not work?
<Nalleman> soundray, no you didnt
<sevillian__> how i can  install any windows apps on wine?
<adam7> MindSpark: good question
<soundray> Nalleman: okay I'll tell you again
<soundray> Nalleman: remove it with sudo rm package.deb
<drash> ﻿Best place to add a simple "killall trayer -w" command *before* shutdown ? Having trouble with trayer app that re-starts with default params and those are awfull ... TIA
<sevillian__>  how i can  install any windows apps on wine?
<adam7> MindSpark: I'm gonna say space, no basis for that though
<MindSpark> adam7, lol, ok, I'l try both, thanks
<soundray> sevillian__: run 'wine installer.exe', replacing installer.exe with the real name of the installer
<soundray> cat breakfast >soundray
<furrykef> Hey, I have a dedicated machine to act as a Subversion server used by a very small group of coders. Basically this machine will be idle virtually all the time except for the off occasion that somebody wants to use the repository.
<furrykef> Is there a way I can put it in some kind of sleep mode so the computer will save power when it's not being used, but it'll still come up when accessed through the network?
<sevillian__> Soundary : what means that error
<c0_heppy> help me, how to install cairo dock un ubuntu7.10
<sevillian__> fixme:exec:SHELL_execute flags ignored: 0x00000580
<Starnestommy> sevillian__: it means that the exec flags were ignored.  I don't think that's a fatal error, though
<druid-tim> you can use wake on lan to save power when not in use, but slower responce time
<c0_heppy> i want to get ubuntu hardy repositories but i only have low bandwith, anyone here,please help me
<sevillian__> Starnestommy>  how can i solve that?
<ifireball> furrykef: modern mobos and CPUs will do this on their own, otherwise, no.
<dissent> hi, does somebody know, where could i get GSM codec ?
<pisecx> Hi, everybody. I have 8.04 installed. I have disabled network manager from autostart and now my firefox always starts in independent mode. So I should switch it every time when I start it. How can I fix it??
<ifireball> druid-tim: wake on lan is to turn the machine on, it won't answer SVN requests when off
<Nalleman> Thank you all that have tried to help me out. It still doesnt work but I am to frustrated to work on this now.
<Starnestommy> sevillian__: it's a bug in wine itself.  You would probably need to alert wine's developers.  Does the installer that you started still run?
<Nalleman> bye
<furrykef> OK, thanks guys
<c0_heppy> anyone from indonesia here????
<dissent> Is somebody using VENTRILO on ubuntu ?
<ushimitsudoki> dissent: me
<dissent> ushimitsudoki: I have problem with it .... i need gsm codec ... and i dont know, where could I get it
<Chapai> anyone experiencing disconnets/reconnects with usb wificard
<moveax> hmm
<c0_heppy> how to connect DKU-5 to ubuntu?
<AfroRowan> soundray: this is my hdd: http://www.fujitsu.com/us/services/computing/storage/hdd/mobile/mhv2120ah.html
<opop> hey kids
<aRie_indonesian> hai
<opop> hai
<aRie_indonesian> opop r u indonesian???
<ushimitsudoki> dissent: when i first installed vent i followed this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737 ... i just checked my vent and i DO have GSM 6.10 codec and it tests OK
<Starnestommy> !indonesia | aRie_indonesian
<ubottu> aRie_indonesian: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<aRie_indonesian> masalahnya di room itu ga ada orang
<opop> aRie_indonesian, nope.  dumb, white american
<dissent> ushimitsudoki: ok i'll try
<aRie_indonesian> there is no people in that room?
<mudd`Hossam> where does proftpd put its welcome.msg after a default install?
<adac> can someone help me? My system is soo slow most of the time. I only have 512 RAM do you think this is why it slows down?
<zubu> anyone please help me with this
<zubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12972/
<zubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12972/
<aRie_indonesian> i only have 512MB of RAM not slow,.
<Starnestommy> adac: you might have some memory-intensive or cpu-intensive processes running
<aRie_indonesian> !indonesian ubuntuers
<ubottu> aRie_indonesian: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adaran> GNU parted won't let me resize (or even print) my ext2 partition, because it says that there are unsupported features enabled. so far i'm removed has_journal and dir_index, any other advice?
<drash> adac: try adjusting your swappiness (and some other options @ http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2008/05/04/howto-set-up-hardy-for-speed/
<adac> Starnestommy: well the cpu never is overloaded it seems...and I have a bunch of virtual memory
<adac> but it is slow slow slow
<adac> drash: swappiness is on 0
<AfroRowan> !indonesia | aRie_indonesian
<ubottu> aRie_indonesian: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<hanchi> quit
<aRie_indonesian> please reinstall it. and make sure u have least 256 swapfile format all disk before.
<Starnestommy> adac: is anything using a lot of physical memory?
<drash> adac: and what's your vm.vfs_cache_pressure setting ?
<adac> drash: where can I check this?
<drash> if there'ds no entry in /etc/sysctl.conf you're not using any
<aRie_indonesian> adac: what the spesification of ur pc?
<drash> adac: check the link i gave earlier, it explains it a lot better than i can, but it helped me a lot
<adac> Starnestommy: firefox mostly uses a lot of ram...and there is also a problem with flash...which I think everyone has who uses 64 bit
<Pingviller> ok, I managed to partition my new installation of linux mint a bit wrong... I meant to give 5 GB for the linux system files, and 50 GB for my user folder and 2.5 GB to my swap... but my home directory is on the linux system part, and /media/disk ended up with all the space... how do I edit fstab to make it right? I copy the files from /home/myuser to /media/disk and then edit fstab to mount the big partition to /home ?
<adac> aRie_indonesian: its an amd athlon 64 2 ghz
<adac> drash: yeah i will check this out
<deltaslaya> is there any cleanup utility for Ubuntu?
<legend2440> Pingviller: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<aRie_indonesian> adac: i suggest u to reinstall it, my pc only intel pentium D 2.66Ghz dual core. n 512 RAM, just 64 VGA card. not slow. and i could use compyz well
<AfroRowan> soundray: i cant find the prices on Ontrackdatarecovery
<drash> deltaslaya: sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb (that cleans out all the .debs) ..
<Pingviller> legend2440: checking :)
<aRie_indonesian> drash: is that cleaned everything?
<jester-> hi
<adac> aRie_indonesian: compiz is a no go on my system ;)
<drash> aRie_indonesian: no, it only removes the .debs package managers leave after installation
<stefan_> bonjour
<jester-> hi LjL can i in pvt?
<tim167> hi, how do i erase the master boot record (MBR) ?
<illriginal> Hey guys, I'm trying to install win32 codec, but i keep getting this error:
<illriginal> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<aRie_indonesian> adac: r u have vga card Nvidia or ATI?
<adac> aRie_indonesian: ati
<bouma> ive been googling, but can anyone recommend a gui frontend for smartctl of smartmontools ?
<adac> aRie_indonesian: so I can't even install the original driver
<aRie_indonesian> u don't have that driver?
<legend2440> deltaslaya: http://edhewitt.co.uk/2008/04/09/cleaning-up-all-those-unnecessary-junk-files-off-linux/
<deltaslaya> legend2440: Thanks.
<tim167> is it fdisk /mbr maybe ?
<H__> anyone ideas on this one : during bootup the nfs mounts don't work, that's not surprising as the machine does not ping yet, and only at the end of a bootup does a dhcp request. After the DHCP request ping works fine and so does NFS. Is this a rc startup race/bug ?
<adac> aRie_indonesian:no I don't use the original one
<illriginal> can someone help me with this NO_PUBKEY error?
<drash> adac: try installing envyng-gtk (that'll get the driver for your card)
<issyl0> Hi.
<adac> drash: I once tried with envy...it was not a good idea
<adac> drash: lot to read on that manual by the way :)
<aRie_indonesian> adac: i have the driver but in bin
<tim167> how do i rewrite the master boot record on ubuntu ?
<drash> adac:  yes but it's revealing stuff ;)
<adac> drash: I think so! Well and in the meantime while I read it i hope my sytem is finished working on nothing
<adac> ;)
<drash> illriginal: looking into it .. brb
<adac> aRie_indonesian: in bin? what do you mean by that?
<gordonjcp> tim167: What exactly are you trying to do?
<aRie_indonesian> u have email adac?
<illriginal> oh, cool! thanks drash
<adac> aRie_indonesian: sure
<adac> but why?
<Pingviller> legend2440: since I already have the partitions done the whole manual is just confusing
<drash> illriginal: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update (that should do it)
<schasi> hi there
<aRie_indonesian> if i could, iwant to send it to u
<adac> aRie_indonesian: thx, but I think I can download it by myself
<lyzium> can anybody help me debug this error in glxinfo? http://pastebin.com/m23429900
<schasi> My harddisk is used a lot by some program. How can i find out which one?
<haxt> schasi: Harddisk space? Or do you mean CPU cycles?
<bittorent-proble> hi all i am usin bittorent download client how can i make so i can only download files get files and NOT UPLOAD
<deltaslaya> how do i make a virus for ubuntu?
<deltaslaya> joking
<adam7> deltaslaya: erm, I'm not sure we talk about that in here ;)
<bittorent-proble> K
<pv2b> bittorent-proble: there is no such option in the standard bittorrent client, because if there were, bittorrent wouldn't work any more. bittorrent relies onother people uploading.
<Pingviller> ok, I managed to partition my new installation of linux mint a bit wrong... I meant to give 5 GB for the linux system files, and 50 GB for my user folder and 2.5 GB to my swap... but my home directory is on the linux system part, and /media/disk ended up with all the space... how do I edit fstab to make it right? I copy the files from /home/myuser to /media/disk and then edit fstab to mount the big partition to /home ?
<drash> schasi: run "top" at a console and check the output (or via system monitor, don't know where it is in ubuntu, xubuntu myself)
<schasi> haxt: i mean cpu cycles, but not quite
<aRie_indonesian> i want to go off, arie_viola@linuxmail.org byeee
<pv2b> bittorent-proble: you can limit your upload speed, though, to limit the impact on the performance of yor uploading
<bittorent-proble> WELL MY SPEED GOES SLOW when i download and same time upload
<lyzium> drash, i think its in the powertop package
<alessandra__> can I use Kismet as access point Linksys WAP54g in modality client?
<adam7> bittorent-proble: keep in mind that if you limit you're upload speed, some trackers will lower your download speed too...
<schasi> top shows firefox using 40% of the cpu, but nothing else. There is also changing but high "waiting" percentage
<adam7> s/you're/your/
<aRie_indonesian> deltaslay: u wanna be the ubuntuers enemy?? by make a virus??
<schasi> But that shouldn't come from firefox
<drash> thx lyzium
<pv2b> bittorent-proble: that's a common problem. limit your upload speed to about 80% of your maximum upload speed. that should solve your issues.
<Ubuntu> hi
<adam7> hi!
<pv2b> don't lower it too much though, because if you upload too slow, your download will slow down, too.
<haxt> schasi: are you on linux or windows?
<lyzium> any DRI/DRM gurus in here that can take a look at my LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo here http://pastebin.com/m23429900
<nzcoops> hey are we allowed to ask support type questions in here?
<schasi> haxt: ubuntu linux
<nzcoops> I read the topic...
<haxt> nzcoops: yes, but it doesn't mean you will always get help. :)
<pv2b> nzcoops: the topic says "Official Ubuntu Support Channel" -- so ys
<haxt> schasi: what firefox are you using?
<schasi> Ah crap, now the harddisk isnt't hogged anymore...
<schasi> haxt: beta 3, the hardy standard
<nzcoops> ah cool, cheers
<haxt> schasi: lol cool
<adam7> schasi: problem solved?
<haxt> schasi: no RC1 is out
<schasi> somehow
<alzipan> how is firefox 3?
<nzcoops> so I have a dual monitor setup I'm trying to get working
<haxt> schasi: and beta 5 is what is with hardy
<adam7> haxt: beta 5 is still the Hardy default, I thinks
<nzcoops> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04
<schasi> Is there a way to find out which program does a lot of disk io atm?
<haxt> adam7: i know, he said beta 3, i said beta 5, but i also said RC1 is out
<nzcoops> I've read a few forums on this but can't find anything too clear
<adam7> haxt: ah, ok, misunderstood you, sorry
<nzcoops> I'm using an HP nx6120 laptop with a Fujitsu monitor plugged in
<nzcoops> it recognises the monitor and the laptop screen fine
<schasi> iostat could do what i wanted ;-)
<nzcoops> has the right res on both etc
<nzcoops> but I can't seen to do anything other than clone...
<nzcoops> I've also noticed in xorg.conf that the info is nothing like what other people paste
<nzcoops> mine says all this quite generic stuff and doesn't list the monitor details or anything...
<nzcoops> any thoughts on what to try?
<lyzium> how do i kill a PID
<Starnestommy> lyzium: kill PID
<lyzium> Starnestommy, that was obvious hehe, thank you
<mohamed_> lyzium: kill PID :)
<mohamed_> anyone use openswan vpn ?
<haxt> Does anyone know about the compiz conflicts in Hardy Heron with ATI drivers?
<mudd`Hossam> anyone here running proftpd? i think i shouldn't have deleted /home/ftp because it contained a welcome.msg anyone know the permissions to /home/ftp and whats inside the folder?
<gordonjcp> mudd`Hossam: dpkg -L proftpd
<illriginal> thanks drash!
<gordonjcp> mudd`Hossam: /home/ftp is owned by root/nogroup and contains welcome.msg which is owned by root/root and chmod 644
<anon111> I tried to install a GTK theme, and it said that I need the pixmap engine. I couldn't find this in the appearance panel, or in the repositories. Is there any way to install it, or am I missing something? Thanks.
<drash> lyzium: killall is your friend ;)
<nzcoops> hey how do you save and quit in vi editor?
<mudd`Hossam> ah thank you
<Starnestommy> nzcoops: :wq
<nzcoops> ta Starnestommy
<mudd`Hossam> gordonjcp: anything inside welcome.msg? or is that of my own choice?
<lyzium> drash, i see )
<anon111> nzcoops: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vi#Vi_commands - They're all listed there. :)
<drash> :)
<schasi> now this is cool. 50% free cpu, now harddisk io, but evince won't open a pdf
<void^> use Xpdf
<MartinCz> Hi. How do I find process my file is open by?
<void^> MartinCz: fuser, or lsof
<dundee> Cau, nezkousel nahodou nekdo z vas hrat ArmA? Nemuzu prijit na to jak splnit druhej lvl :)
<MartinCz> Tady se mluvi cesky? :)
<dundee> MartinCz: jejda, spatny forum :)
<vasco> MartinCZ: ne, ale dundee to nepochopil ;-)
<MartinCz> :D
<soundray> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<AfroRowan> soundray
<AfroRowan> soundray: http://www.fujitsu.com/us/services/computing/storage/hdd/mobile/mhv2120ah.html
<AfroRowan> and
<dundee> :D How someone of you tried game ArmA? I cant find how to complete the second lvl :)
<Ben_Cs> hello. i have a problem on Hardy that wasn't on 7.10: i have no subtitles. not in vlc and not in Totem. although dragging the subtitle file onto a played movie on vlc shows subtitles, but then the movie can't be paused/controlled. please help!
<AfroRowan> i think it will be more expensive to let it recover i/o buy a new 1
<dundee> mistake: have someone..
<legend2440> anon111: do you have gtk2-engines-pixbuf installed
<soundray> AfroRowan: of course, it always is. You have to buy a new harddrive, anyway
<trapdoor> is there some way to find out my processors architecture?
<AfroRowan> soundray: hmm, would it cost much if i ask them 2 make a list with files that on my hdd?
<soundray> trapdoor: uname -a
<soundray> trapdoor: it'll contain a string like '686' or 'ppc' or 'x86_64'
<trapdoor> soundray: this only delivers the kernel version
<anon111> legend2440: I do now. Thankyou very much. :)
<trapdoor> 2.6.24-16-generic
<user___> soundray: that would be the kernel, but not necessary the hardware..
<dundee> no ArmA players?
<Pensa`MIA> trapdoor: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mohamed_> trapdoor: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<soundray> AfroRowan: the effort would be the same, so I guess you won't get a discount
<AfroRowan> shiz
<soundray> trapdoor: what do you need this for?
<trapdoor> Pensa`MIA, mohamed_  thanks, that did it's job
<trapdoor> soundray, choosing the right options for my "make.congf"
<soundray> AfroRowan: is the drive not spinning up at all now?
<soundray> trapdoor: for that, I reckon you need the kernel architecture rather than the processor (if they even differ)
<AfroRowan> soundray: dunno, cant hear it, the fan blows in my ear when i turn on my laptop, besides some1 told me to put my hdd in de fridge, should i ?
<ltsp1> Zyna test
<trapdoor> soundray, no it has to be the cpu's, programms get compiled for the cpu, not the kernel
<soundray> AfroRowan: it won't do any harm, but it won't necessarily help either
<soundray> trapdoor: that's wrong.
<AfroRowan> okay
<AfroRowan> ima put back tha hdd in laptop and test it out
<mudd`Hossam> uh oh i am trying to ssh and after performing a "reboot 0" apache is up and running fine, but i get a connection refused through ssh
<trapdoor> soundray, no, a programm gets compiled to assembler code, which is executed by the cpu... not the kernel
<soundray> trapdoor: if you compile a program for a 64bit processor, it won't run on a 32bit kernel, even if it's running on a 64bit CPU
<ushimitsudoki> wow
<Spiritual> How can I add a list with links in d4x?
<soundray> trapdoor: do you even know what a kernel is?
<trapdoor> soundray, yes, but i think you run a kernel which fits your cpu architecture
<soundray> trapdoor: not necessarily, that's what I'm trying to tell you
<trapdoor> soundray, yeah, you told me, allright now
<soundray> trapdoor: you can run a kernel that only supports a subset of your CPU's features
<soundray> trapdoor: then those features won't be available to your program
<Spiritual> How can I add a list with links in d4x?
<mohamed_> Spiritual: what is d4x ?
<Spiritual> mohamed_, a copy of wget
<trapdoor> soundray, but if you compile your kernel it uses your "make.conf"
<Spiritual> downloader for x
<soundray> trapdoor: are you compiling a kernel now, or a program?
<MartinCz> I have file, mc says it's growing when viewing it. It's size if 0. fuser <filename> shows nothing... What's wrong?
<kwagga> Hi Guys....
<trapdoor> soundray, kernel first, recompiling some programs afterwards
<kwagga> Can someone please help me with a ntfs mounting problem...
<soundray> MartinCz: perhaps it's a named pipe
<AfroRowan> soundray, i tested it again, and let bios auto detect hdd's... it didnt found
<MartinCz> it's a file
<rouini> how to install nvidia sound card in Ubuntu
<soundray> MartinCz: a file can be a named pipe
<MartinCz> so how can i find out?
<soundray> AfroRowan: sorry, I think you have a dead drive
<soundray> MartinCz: what does 'ls -l file' give you?
<soundray> AfroRowan: tin whiskers perhaps
<MartinCz> -rw------- 1 vavram6 student 0 2008-05-18 01:16 job-seq-15-6.star.18665.0.out
<rouini> soundray:how to install nvidia sound card in Ubuntu 8.04
<MartinCz> doesn't look like a pipe :)
<kwagga> ﻿rouini: Google that!
<soundray> MartinCz: indeed it doesn't
<soundray> rouini: System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<rouini> kwagga: what is the problem
<jgds> hello
<soundray> kwagga: please, if that is the best advice you can give, keep it to yourself.
<kwagga> ﻿rouini: lol... nothin
<kwagga> sorry soundfray
<AfroRowan> soundray: tin whiskers perhaps ?? what u mean ?
<r2d2_> hi, can anybody explain how i format my slave drive (which has kubuntu on) via ubuntu plz ??
<rouini> soundray:how to install nvidia chipest(Ethernet)card
<soundray> MartinCz: could this be created by a process that recreates the file each time instead of appending? ( > instead of >> in shell terms)
<jgds> i m searchnng some help for my graphic cards who is a S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13) and i found a driver but it s an old one which is running on xfree86 4.4 and i dont know how to install itin xorg
<kwagga> ﻿r2d2_: Get Gparted.
<r2d2_> k thx ;)
<jgds> anyone have an idea?
<MartinCz> soundray: This is possible...
<soundray> rouini: is this the only ethernet card you have in your system?
<MartinCz> But it shouldn't be the case because the file generation process should be finished now
<soundray> jgds: are you on Ubuntu?
<jgds> yep hardy
<soundray> MartinCz: is this a Condor log file?
<MartinCz> soundray: It is MPI (parallel systems)...
<soundray> jgds: which driver is it using?
<soundray> MartinCz: cluster?
<MartinCz> yes
<MartinCz> But now I am measuring times for sequential task...
<MartinCz> But am submitting it using the load leveller
<rouini> soundray: i have anther one i want install the motherboard card
<soundray> jgds: find out by looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log (or pastebin it if you want me to see it, http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<soundray> rouini: can you pastebin the output from 'ifconfig -a'
<Fritzel> how do I find out what caused apt-get to "The following packages have been kept back:"
<soundray> AfroRowan: tin whiskers are a physico-chemical phenomenon that takes out hardware. It's a particular problem with RoHS-compliant electronics
<AfroRowan> soundray: still sounds chinese 2 me
<hardff> any one know where I can find a security help channel
<rouini> soundary:which Ubuntu you use
<hardff> non ubuntu releated
<Starnestommy> hardff: maybe ##security
<drash> Fritzel:  can't say off the top of my head, does Synaptic shows something more informative ?
<ArthurArchnix> I used to use k9 copy to backup dvd's. But I haven't done it in a long while. Now, in Gutsy, I'm having a lot of trouble using it. It's super slow. And fails without error messages. Can I get some recommendations on other possible programs? I'm on gnome desktop. Ubuntu Gutsy,
<Fritzel> drash, I'll let you know when I try it there
<soundray> AfroRowan: Wikipedia has an article Whisker (metallurgy)
<fcn> i can hear sound when i plug my speaker to the laptop, but the laptop's speakers doesn't give me sound
<ArthurArchnix> I remember DVD Shrink fondly. But I don't want to install and use wine.
<soundray> MartinCz: in 18665.0.out, is 18665 the cluster and 0 the process, or vice versa?
<drash> Fritzel: ok
<fcn> i can hear sound when i plug my speaker to the laptop, but the laptop's speakers doesn't give me sound (ubuntu 8.04, ATI soundcard)
<Fritzel> drash, odd it is working in synaptic
<drash> odd indeed, have had that stuff a few times myself, synaptic is a real nice tool
<Fritzel> drash, ahh well problem solved
<erUSUL> !info dvd95 | ArthurArchnix
<ubottu> arthurarchnix: dvd95 (source: dvd95): DVD9 to DVD5 converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3p0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 680 kB
<soundray> ArthurArchnix: k9copy works reasonably well with plain CSS-encoded DVDs. With more recent copy protection measures, it has difficulties
<glance> openssh-server template parse error: Template #4 in /tmp/openssh-server.template.32340 has a duplicate field "template" with new value "ssh/vulnerable_host_keys". Probably two templates are not properly separated by a lone newline.
<glance> gutsy problem... anyone have a clue?
<MartinCz> soundray: It is $(job_name).$(Host).$(Cluster).$(Process).out
<drash> Fritzel: nice, one less thing  ;)
<Herlaziness> hello, when I use my mic for skype (and for recording sound as well), I can hear my voice but it is distorted.  How can I solve the problem?
<Fritzel> drash, gotta reboot, thanks for the suggestion
<soundray> rouini: hardy amd64 and gutsy amd64
<fstxx> sensors gives ridiculous CPU temperatures, +17, -2, +11, +5 degrees Celsius on my AMD Athlon X2 4400+. What can I do?
<aboallam> please help , apache2 working fine with me but when i display http://localhost/anyfile.php it didnt display it but download it
<askand> How come I get no updates with the swedish server but 44 with the mainserver?
<soundray> Herlaziness: double click the volume icon and play with the settings in the Volume Control panel. See if you find a "20 dB boost" checkbox (you may have to activate it through Edit-Preferences) and toggle it.
<rouini> soundray; what is diffrance between amd 32 bit and 64 bit
<glance> askand: sync-times.
<soundray> rouini: 64bit supports more RAM and has increased memory throughput
<askand> ﻿ glance: aha lets hope they sync faster when it is critical security fixes
<aboallam> ﻿please help , apache2 working fine with me but when i display http://localhost/anyfile.php it didnt display it but download it
<soundray> !repeat | aboallam
<rouini> soundray: thank you
<ubottu> aboallam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<glance> askand: thats why you allways should have security.ubuntu.com in your sources.list.
<askand> g﻿lance:  I see, thanks
<glance> you should have both. first se.archive.ubuntu.com (ftp.acc.umu.se) , and later security.ubuntu.com.
<mohamed_> aboallam: you installed php ?
<aboallam> yes
<babola1> Trying to open Liferea, a window is drawn but immediately closes. I get "Obtaining the module object from Python failed." But all dependencies are satisfied. How do I fix this?
<glance> then it sould prefer se.archive.ubuntu.com if the file exists in both archives, but if it only exists in security.ubuntu.com it uses that.
<jgds> im searching help about installing a xfree86 driver (im on hardy with xorg)
<soundray> jgds: why didn't you answer my earlier question?
<aboallam> how i remove it then install it
<jgds> i have!
<DNA24> hello, i just downloaded ubuntustudio 8.04 , but I dont no how to install it
<Herlaziness> alsamixer did the job it seems.
<babola1> Will someone please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/12988/
<jgds> link for the driver: http://www.probo.com/timr/savage40.html#download
<ArthurArchnix> erUSUL: uhh... trying it now.. but why is the interface only in french?
<aboallam> mohamed: please help u seem having knowlede about php and apache2
<DNA24> what are things on ubuntustudio DVD, how to install them
<erUSUL> ArthurArchnix: dunno really (except that the programer is french iirc)
<jgds> dont really know how use pastbin ( im quite a newbie on linux)
<soundray> jgds: which driver is it using *currently*?
<babola1> !paste | jgds
<ubottu> jgds: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mohamed_> aboallam: create simple php file to get php info like existing in this page http://www.php.net/phpinfo
<ArthurArchnix> ce nes pas un probleme tres grave.. just strange. :)
<aboallam> i have problem with apache2 when i display any file with html extenstion it display ok but php not
<aboallam> i create two file one html and the other is php file
<soundray> aboallam: did you restart apache after installing php?
<aboallam> i restart the machine
<aboallam> ﻿soundray:but when i try to restart apache2 it show me an error
<Starnestommy> aboallam: what is the error?
<aboallam>  Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<MartinCz> Can I force temporarily mc to run in english?
<aboallam> ﻿Starnestommy: this is the error i have when trying to restart apach2
<babola1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liferea/+bug/215016
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215016 in liferea "Liferea (Hardy) crashes on startup" [High,Confirmed]
<Starnestommy> aboallam: that error can be ignored for now.  It's not causing the problem with php files
<aboallam> this is the problem which i have and i dont know what should i do
<TychoQuad> hello, I want to remove evolution to save a bit of space on my eeepc, can someone point me to a guide so i don't break the rest of the distro?
<Tansien> I'm having a bit of a problem with mysqld. I recently updated to 8.04, and now mysqld does not seem to be allowed to access the database dir anymore (it's not the default one)
<jgds> !paste | soundtray test
<jgds> !paste | jgds test
<jgds> ....
<ubottu> soundtray test: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubottu> jgds test: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soundray> jgds: what are you doing?
<Ademan> hey, I know all of the standard multimedia crap, but i've got some real media files... and they're sorta refusing to play in mplayer (wtf? i thought it played everything!) and vlc... i've got all of my gstreamer codecs, so i dunno what's going on... do i have to do something special specifically for real media? or what?
<aboallam> is there is no body can help me
<babola1> !lang | Ademan
<ubottu> Factoid lang not found
<babola1> !wtf | Ademan
<ubottu> Ademan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ademan> it seems i no longer have win32codecs installed, maybe that's it
<Ademan> babola1: i didn't say anything wrong
<jgds> i paste the text and what am i suppose to do then?
<babola1> Ademan: we both know what you said
<soundray> !lamp | aboallam, see if the help page has the information you need
<ubottu> aboallam, see if the help page has the information you need: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jgds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12994/plain/
<babola1> jgds: give the person you're talking to the link to that paste
<TheJudasPriest> hey chaps
<Ademan> babola1: ... i know that i've been around this channel for years and never had anyone have a problem with the word 'crap' so kindly lay off
<babola1> ﻿n mplayer (wtf? i thought it played everything!) and vlc. Ademan
<jgds> soundtray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12994/plain/
<jgds> ...
<soundray> jgds: you are already using the Savage driver supplied by Ubuntu, which is the best one for your chipset.
<aboallam> ﻿ubottu: i know iknow and i do all steps step by step but no way
<drash> hi theneb, hope that you can get some help overhere
<TheJudasPriest> im having Pulseaudio problems on Xubuntu.. can somebody help a brother out?
<Starnestommy> aboallam: ubottu is a bot
<jgds> but it s really lagging (50fps)
<Ademan> babola1: well, didn't know that was a problem.. but i can sorta see that, so sorry
<mohamed_> aboallam: create info.php with this simple code and see if it is working <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<aboallam> ﻿Starnestommy: what is the meaning of bot
<babola1> ;)
<jgds> i hope this one could be better
<Starnestommy> aboallam: it is a program, not a person
<babola1> !bot | aboallam
<ubottu> aboallam: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Ademan> !win32codecs
<ubottu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ParanoyaM> hi guys, after installation of ubuntu 8.04 i get error message GRUB hard disk error
<soundray> jgds: you cannot use a xfree86 driver in xorg
<TychoQuad> can someone tell me what the side effects are of removing ubuntu-desktop?
<aboallam> ﻿mohamed_: i create it but when i try to show it the browser want me to download it not display it
<jgds> no way?
<babola1> you will generally want something to replace it with, TychoQuad
<soundray> jgds: and it won't help anyway
<babola1> TychoQuad: besides, im not sure you can..
<TychoQuad> what do you mean babola1?
<jgds> ....so thx for the information
<void^> TychoQuad: incomplete upgrades. generally a good idea to reinstall it before upgrading to the next ubuntu release.
<soundray> TychoQuad: the package ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage (consisting of dependencies only)
<soundray> TychoQuad: you can safely remove it, but you should reinstall it before you upgrade to the next Ubuntu release
<TychoQuad> so i will get normal security updates and the like, and i only really need it to upgrade ubuntu?
<babola1> TychoQuad: post number 2 has some good links for you -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186556
<jgds> how to pass to 16b instead of 24bits?
<soundray> TychoQuad: yes
<mohamed_> aboallam: there is libapache2-mod-php5 be sure that is instralled
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: was ther3 a grub error number? like Grub Error 15
<ParanoyaM> nope
<ParanoyaM> just like this
<jgds> (read siomewhere that could be helpful)
<ParanoyaM> GRUB Hardf disk error
<void^> jgds: "DefaultDepth 16" in xorg.conf screen section
<soundray> jgds: do you have a process that's hogging your CPU?
<jgds> void^: thx
<TychoQuad> and will i be able to reinstall it from synaptic without breaking anything before upgrading?
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: i have IDE hdd (i boot from it) and PCI SATA controller (where is linux installed)
<soundray> TychoQuad: yes
<aboallam> mohamed_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12996/
<drash> TychoQuad: yes, done that yesterday without hair-loss
<jgds> hm sry im french: what mean hog?
<soundray> jgds: occuper
<soundray> jgds: run top to find out
<jgds> cpu use: 50% (on pIII 900mhz)
<mohamed_> aboallam: then restart apache if not working then reinstall php again
<jgds> 60% for id
<soundray> jgds: what's the load average (first number of the three)
<jgds> soundtray: 220mo ram use on 250
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: reboot  and as gurb menu comes up it says 'starting grub' press esc and highlight the hardy menu entry and press e for edit and check where it says (hd0,0) if it says (hd1,0) change it to (hd0,0). ok?
<soundray> jgds: please type my nick correctly
<jgds> soundtray O.45
<ParanoyaM> legend2440:
<ParanoyaM> i can't even see grub menu
<jgds> soundtray: moving to 0.70
<soundray> jgds: how are you checking the framerate?
<aboallam> mohamed_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12997/
<jgds> soundtray: glx .... (dont remenber the command)
<soundray> jgds: please type my nick correctly
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: it doesn't say starting grub and countdown 3..2..1
<Starnestommy> aboallam: add this line to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf : ServerName localhost
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: no
<soundray> jgds: glxgears probably. With this hardware, it's probably the best you'll get
<mohamed_> aboallam: this error will not affect this problem,
<soundray> jgds: I'm impressed that it supports OpenGL at all.
<haxt> Does anyone know to apply .patch files?
<aboallam> how i can reinstall php5
<mookid> apt-get remove php5
<soundray> haxt: man patch
<aimaz> whilst upgrading to heron the installer said it couldn't install network manager then it hung, when I rebooted windows started which is on my other hard drive, the usual grub menu didn't appear, is this a known issue?
<mookid> apt-get install php5
<drash> Does anyone now of a good place in /etc/ files to put in a oneliner shell command ? I would like to "killall" an app *before* shutdown instead of doing this manually all the time .. TIA
<soundray> haxt: generally it's something like patch -p0 < patchfile
<aimaz> drash, sounds like an /etc/init.d job
<aimaz> with symlinks from the rc.d directories
<mohamed_> aboallam: maybe you add --purge to remove conf files apt-get --purge remove php5
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: http://pastebin.ru/293831
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: it says 'GRUB Hardf disk error'?  Hardf?
<jgds> soundtray: sorry
<jgds> soundray: glx gears
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: it is my menu.lst
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: no it says Hard disk error
<gordonjcp> drash: What exactly are you trying to do?
<ttmontoya> Im using ubuntu 8.04 on a dell c600 laptop and my resolution its too big, how do I fix it
<gordonjcp> drash: sounds like the sort of thing that should be in an init script
<soundray> jgds: face it: this is old hardware. You're going to have to put up with it, or buy a new system.
<jgds> soundray: ...--___________-- (poor old pc, may change...)
<soundray> jgds: found another translation for 'to hog':
<drash> thx aimaz and gordonjcp: i'm running trayer and it always autostarts with wrong params, that app has no conf settings file so i thought to do it like this
<soundray> jgds: 'se goinfrer'. Fitting? :)
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: type sudo blkid in terminal and make sure uuid numbers match
<soundray> jgds: or 'accaparer'
<sbucat> hello i have a problem with my sound card realteck alc861-vd it works pretty fine but when i record with recordmydesktop i have low volume ... insteand on audacity i have it very loud
<jgds> soundray: i see that, in fact on windows i can play to cs and warIII so i would try to do the same on linux but it seems to not be possible,..thx for the help soundray
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: i did this already, they are match
<jgds> soundray: occuper is ok
<drash> gordonjcp: any pointers as to where things get run before shutdown in init ? clueless myself, tia
<drash> i tried the /etc/bash.logout, but no go
<jgds> soundray: se goinfrer is for eating a lot, and accaper is a thing like taking only for me
<soundray> jgds: one thing you have to appreciate is that the manufacturers develop Windows drivers with the full knowledge of the graphics card's internals. Open-source driver developers have to rely on guesswork and reverse-engineering to support advanced features like 3D acceleration.
<soundray> jgds: unless the manufacturers supply information openly, like Intel does.
<aboallam> mohamed_: how i can remove lamp becuase iam now very angry from lamp
<mr_boo> is it a good idea to remove the limit for locked memory?
<soundray> jgds: daughter playtime. Nice chatting to you! Au revoir.
<mohamed_> aboallam: what you mean by remove lamp? lamp ( linux apache mysql php) then you want to remove linux :)
<mr_boo> i get a warning when i start an application
<mr_boo> it says that the application might run out of memory before the system does due to this
<aboallam> mohamed:no imean i want to remove the whole packege of php5 and apache2 and mysql and reinstall it
<mohamed_> aboallam:  you use Synaptic ?
<aboallam> yes
<mr_boo> why do some applications use so called locked memory?
<mohamed_> aboallam: then search for apache, then php there you'll see installed packages you can remove it
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: system>administration>partition editor any error msg or problem with partition?
<minion35> this may be of some help mr boo : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mohamed_> aboallam: after that you see in status if some conf files still exist you can complate remove it
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: no everything ok
<ParanoyaM> i was adviced to try change ide partition and make there small /boot
<ParanoyaM> but for now i can't modify ide ntfs :(
<sbucat> well none can help me with my bastard audio card?
<erUSUL> !language | sbucat
<ubottu> sbucat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sbucat> wel well
<erUSUL> ParanoyaM: do you have ntfsprogs instaled?
<ParanoyaM> i think no, because it is livecd
<ParanoyaM> hm already installed
<ParanoyaM> just checked
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: read #34 and 35 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363355&page=4
<minion35> is it possible to partition the harddrive through terminal?
<outspan_87> i have problems upgrading with 8.04, can anybody help me?
<gnuskool> minion35: yes, use gparted
<outspan_87> i upgraded but now only the background is loading
<zChris> gnuskool: do gparted have a cli version ?
<outspan_87> nothing else
<Ontolog> Hello
<gnuskool> zChris: paerted? im not sure
<gnuskool> zChris: parted
<newbie_> Hi.. how can I change the player, when I use the media button on my keyboard? I want xmms to be started not Rythmbox
<an1mal> can anyone help me, I just did a fresh install of 8.04, I wanted to install nvidia drivers using tty1 (to kill X server) (ctrl+alt+f1) but I dont get a tty1 login, just a black screen, I cant switch back using alt-f7 and if I give it some time the screen flickers and the pc speaker beeps but still only a black screen. ctrl-alt-del works but nothing else. I'm a newbie so please be patient :P
<Ontolog> I want to install Kubuntu. I noticed during the install that there is a splash screen and you can't see what's going on. Also there is no configuration. I already partitioned my drive using gparted and I don't want Kubuntu to make new partitions or anything. How do I control the install process with regards to partitioning?
<LOL7> HI
<minion35> go to System / preferences and prefered applications it allows you to select what media apps you want to use. :)
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: i tried to do like there and get error message: grub> root (hd0,0) Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: sorry don't know what else to try. maybe someone else has some ideas
<harveyd> having problems creating a shared folder on a local netork, I right click "Share this folder"
<newbie_> minion35: Thanks ;)
<outspan_87> i have problems upgrading with 8.04, can anybody help me? Upgrading was smooth but now on startip only the background picture is loading and nothing else... I can't use it anymore!
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: can you paste sudo fdisk -l?
<minion35> your welcome newbie . . we  were all in the same boat once.
<harveyd> and get 'net usershare returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares Error permission denied
<ParanoyaM> sure
<outspan_87> any idea about where to look?
<Ontolog> Is there a way to control partitioning during the install?
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: http://pastebin.ru/293832
<minion35> yeah the gparted partition editor can be used during install . .
<orkun> hey there - if i start my laptop VGA being plugged in, resolution is 1600x1050 - if i plug it in in a running system and use xrandr --output VGA --auto only 1280x1024 can be achieved. how can i add the proper mode? with hardy's gui options i cannot get VGA output working
<dimitris> Anyone knows if the acpi and wifi problems in eeepc have been fixed with hardy release?
<gnuskool> outspan_87: have you look in var/log/messages for boot output?
<drash> Ontolog: yes, you have the option of letting the installer control it automatically (it makes some suggestions) or either putting in the params yourself, both worked fine in Hardy ..
<minion35> yeah you have to manually select what type of networking equitment you want to use . .
<Ontolog> why is there no install documentation?
<Ontolog> drash: how do I control it myself?
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: not sure it matters but you have boot flags on /dev/sda1   *  and  /dev/sdc1   *  can you paste /etc/fstab?
<orkun> under resolution settings i get the viewsonic monitor - but cannot adjust a higher resolution
<newbie_> an1mal: Better use programm called envyng in hardy. It does the install of the nvidia driver nearly automatically (sorry for my bad english)
<outspan_87> gnuskool: i'll reboot to ubuntu and look for it
<outspan_87> btw what's a good text client for irc?
<outspan_87> so i don't have to reboot everytime
<marzia> un attimo fa usavo xchat gnome e adesso questo xchat. chi parlava con me prima???
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: i made /dev/sda1 bootable later because i couldn't boot
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: so problem is not in this
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: ok can u paste /etc/fstab?
<leef> ??
<pazia6> pazia6
<minion35> does anyone else have problems with 8.04 and Art Manager?
<drash> Ontolog: by providing the partitioning details yourself, personally i used gparted before installing from the live cd, fdepends on the kind of setup you need/want ...
<pazia6> .....
<marzia> ma dove siete?
<an1mal> newbie_: ubuntu itself does the same install as envy does, I just had some lock-ups so I decided to reinstall and try to install drivers via that route to avoid the same probs
<an1mal> newbie_: and now I get that problem xS
<orkun> hey when i plugin my lcd i can only get a resolution of 1280x1024 - if i start ubuntu vga being plugged in res is 1600x1050 - how can i get this higher?
<thehurley> hi
<orkun> is there a way to redo the step while booting, which enables higher resolutions in xrandr?
<orkun> like redetect displays or so
<orkun> or changing the proper module/driver
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: http://pastebin.ru/293833
<thehurley> im just looking at the lvm installer and it seems to dump everything into one partition
<orkun> i just want movies to be 16:9 and want to see full hd
<gnuskool> is anyone having slow video performance with intel integrated graphics?+
<thehurley> there's no seperate partition for /var/logs ets
<thehurley> *etc
<thehurley> is it not advisable to do this?
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: can u paste /etc/fstab?
<orkun> or are there any changes i can make in xorg.conf that enable higher resolutions?
<ParanoyaM> yes sorry
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: http://pastebin.ru/293834
<drash> orkun:  yes you can edit xorg.conf at any time after the installation
<orkun> so that i sort of "register" my lcd with proper resolutions that xrandr can take use of?
<orkun> if so the rest is up to google and thanks
<pteague> is there a way to find out how much ram is attached to a video card?
<drash> orkun: correct, maybe paste your xorg.conf, so people can have a look and give detailed advise
<orkun> will my changes be kept? or can there be any automatic changes of xorg.conf when plugging in new displays or using ubuntu/gnome gui?
<minion35> has any one installed simdock program?
<drash> orkun: no there's only one xorg.conf, don't thin it has hot-pluggability capacity ..
<rolldownthedrive> minion35: I used it for a while
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: lots of stuff missing in fstab. mine looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005/
<orkun> the monitor and screen and serverlayout parts are all very empty and default - all only the "Configured bluh" and "Default bluh" things with no attributes at all - i will google and start from the scratch
<Dr_willis> minion35,  http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/the-best-and-worst-docks-for-ubuntu/
<orkun> but thanks a lot this should do it
<drash> orkun: there does exist a package with which you can test your setup before comitting, looking in the bookmarks, brb
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: maybe because it is livecd?
<JbCrash[Afk]> its that i hv to download 64bit AMD and Intel computers iso  ..? my laptop running AMD Turion64 Mobile Technology
<orkun> thanks, i will have a cigarette right now and do this after i return - but this should answer all my questions thanks. have some experience with x configuring from my debian times
<minion35> rolldownthedrive :  did you have problems getting it to remember what images are used as icons?
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: lol yes thats why
<JbCrash> anyone help me pls
<drash> orkun: enjoy (it's called xorg-edit, google it and you'll be ok)
<rolldownthedrive> minion35: no - the background was an issue for me
<minion35> whats the problem JB?
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: you may have to try reinstall
<ParanoyaM> i did it 10 times today )
<minion35> everytime i reboot it remembers the commands and forgets the images.
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: anyway thanks, have no time, maybe in evening will try to solve this
<Starnestommy> JbCrash: the intel version does work on AMD processors
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: sorry don't know what else to try. maybe someone else has some ideas
<JbCrash> i try use live cd.and when setting up..installation ask for my screen resolution.i use 1280x800... after that its show me cant start x windows..how to solve it?
<JbCrash> minion35 help me
<minion35> what live cd?
<Starnestommy> er, forget what I said
<hari> I just installed ubuntu 6.10  But not able to connect to internet..
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: yes i am talking to #grub guys they have some ideas
<ParanoyaM> will reboot now
<legend2440> ParanoyaM: ok good luck
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: thanks a lot
<JbCrash> ubuntu 5.04 live cd minion35
<ParanoyaM> legend2440: thnak u
<Dr_willis> hari,  6.1 is a bit old. You may want to use the latest one.
<Starnestommy> JbCrash: 5.04 is very old
<Dr_willis> 5.04 is over 3 yrs old right?
<JbCrash> Starnestommy yes..i just order for new version..try download it..its too slow..i try install 5.04 1st..
<Hummin> hi all....any italian here pls?
<minion35> 5.04 was problematic to say the least
<gordonjcp> !it | Hummin
<ubottu> Hummin: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hari> Dr_willis:new 1 is not being recognised by my system..
<Starnestommy> JbCrash: it's probably too old to work with your graphics card
<JbCrash> ohh
<rolldownthedrive> minion35: is there a .simdock file in your home dir?
<JbCrash> my laptop new
<Dr_willis> hari,   bummer.  There are several that are newer then 6.10 but not as new as 8.4 :)
<cristal_> Hi
<dario_> I upgraded to 8.04 but now when I start it up it only shows the background. What do I do?
<minion35> yeah their is
<dario_> it's like it's frozen
<Dr_willis> JbCrash,  brand new laptops can be very problamatic.
<JbCrash> Dr_willis...i try download new version.. using 1bmps connection speed..but this iso takes more time
<drash> dario_: have you tried to reboot and use the recovery mode to get a look at your logs ?
<dario_> drash: what file should I be looking at exactly?
<hari>  Dr_willis:but still it should be possible to connect rite?how can i?
<douye> I'm trying to run hellanzb but im almost always getting this error "Exiting: FatalError'>: Cannot bind to XML RPC port, is another hellanzb queue daemon already running?" whats wrong with it ?
<gnuskool> dario_: is that the splash screen at boot or the background at log in?
<rolldownthedrive> minion35: that file should mention the icons - does it?
<Dr_willis> hari,  depends on how you are trying to connect. and what network cards you are using.
<drash> dario_:  /var/logs/xorg.0.log for starters maybe
<Starnestommy> douye: was hellanzb already running?
<Ollie> Hi! I can't get GSynaptics to start, it says "You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics". I already hve SHMConfig 'true' in xorg.conf. Any other ideas?
<minion35> i downloaded 8.04 on a 1mb/s connection last week
<douye> starnestommy, yeah its set to autoboot, but when i then load "tail -f /home/douye/.hellanzb/log" the same error is in there
<dario_> gnuskool: I log in, then i see the duck :) but the menus and the rest of the desktop just won't load
<douye> starnestommy: and i cant see it runnning when i do "top" in a terminal
<fatbrain> When I open a .js file in gedit it doesn't hilight the content according to "JavaScript" automatically, any ideas how to solve that problem?
<Hummin> hi all i need help with my webcam if it's possible
<hari> Dr_willis:I m connected to broadband modem..how to know which network card i am using?
<minion35> whats the problem Hummin?
<rolldownthedrive> !who | minion35
<ubottu> minion35: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_willis> hari,  lspci command,   or check the docs for the pc.
<rolldownthedrive> !tab | minion35
<ubottu> minion35: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<drash> dario_: try pasting .x-session-errors as well, you'll find that in your home dir .. recovery mode is root only, tred carefully ;)
<user___> fatbrain: view -> hightlight-mode -> scripts..
<Hummin> i have the last version of ubuntu...but when i try to use my webcam it's like that doens't exist....
<AfroRowan> soundray: putting it in the fridge didnt help at all
<rolldownthedrive> !webcam | Hummin
<ubottu> Hummin: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hari>  Dr_willis:will it recognise if i reinstall using net connected while installing?
<douye> I'm trying to run hellanzb but im almost always getting this error "Exiting: FatalError'>: Cannot bind to XML RPC port, is another hellanzb queue daemon already running?" whats wrong with it ?
<minion35> Hummin : download the program "cheese" it can be used to configure your webcam and take pictures .
<Dr_willis> hari,  no idea.  i alwyys have the network connected. :) the lspci command shows hardware. ifconfig, is then used to configure the network settings.
<fatbrain> user___: But then I'd have to do that every time I open a .js file?! I want to to automatically set it to JavaScript when I open a .js file
<soon> Hi folks - I want to save the sount from an mpeg video as an mp3 file - which app will do this for me?
<Dr_willis> hari,  it may be you have some odd network card and need to load the proper module.  It would be a rare network card for linux to not see/detect it.
<swordsfish> ha, finally i made it ... irc is running. :D
<swordsfish> first success with linux.
<gnuskool> soon: virtualdub
<soon> thx
<minion35> swordfish : Congratulations
<andor> After i used wine to play Warcraft3, the keyboard stopped to work, and i have to restart to computer to get it work again, what's wrong ?
<swordsfish> Thanks, but it'S not swordfish,
<swordsfish> ...>
<user___> fatbrain: which ubuntu version are you running?
<fatbrain> user__: 8.04
<r00tintheb0x> Had to get my name right.
<r00tintheb0x> Heh.
<fatbrain> user__: I closed the document and reopened it, and now it highlights it correctly
<yook> i was in wubi and it crashed.. now whenever i try to boot it it goes to initramfs. any suggestions?
<andor> r00tintheb0x: use /nick nick :)
<blahblahx> does concurrency=shell still break hardy?
<fevets> does network manager use /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<soon> gnuskool: "VirtualDub is a video capture/processing utility for 32-bit Windows platforms" (from the website)
<user___> fatbrain: gedit surely uses some heuristics. i could not find an option for it in the gui. you may try another editor ("webeditor" or just emacs). I suppose those are more often used for this task
<drash> blahblahx: no, i have it set like that , so far no trouble ...
<Hummin> i used cheese but it's useless i can't configure my web...
<blahblahx> drash: no problems with logout or network manager? Because that's what happened when i set it in gutsy.
<r00tintheb0x> andor, I was setting up XChat to autoconnect :P
<fatbrain> user___: I will switch to vim, thanks :)
<r00tintheb0x> fatbrain, NANO and PICO are a little easier to use... if you're new to Linux.
<fatbrain> r00tintheb0x: new to linux, but I don't want a crappy editor to crap my style :)
<fatbrain> + I've used vim before
<r00tintheb0x> Ah okay.
<drash> blahblahx: no probs there for the time being, network manager runs smooth and logout also
<r00tintheb0x> As long as your comfortable w/it.
<blahblahx> drash: cool.
<fatbrain> r00tintheb0x: indeed, thanks
<r00tintheb0x> no problem :)
<drash> blasty: i'm hardwired, so your mileage may vary ;)
<Hummin> esperti di webcam??
<masa> hi
<ruo91> hum....
<ruo91> hello?
<douye> I'm trying to use hellanzb but im getting this error "Couldn't listen on 127.0.0.1:8760: (98, 'Address already in use')." how can I see what program uses that port ?
<user___> ubottu: !it | Hummin
<aRDi> hi
<ubottu> Hummin: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<datatec> does anyone know how to fix ruby gems after the OpenSSL patch that appears to have broken gems last week?
<gidna> Why when I open a video file it is played slowly?
<user___> gidna: only a specific file or all files?
<swordsfish> i try all the time to install pidgin, and its already pre installed. damned. ^
<r2d2_> douye why dont u try listening on ur external ip ;)
<aRDi> hi
<douye> r2d2_: and how do i do that? :P
<tim167> when installing ubuntu the installer hangs at 'configuring apt' 'scanning the mirror', 82%, what can i do ?
<r2d2_> you need to edit the conf, i was playin with it the other day, google s ur friend
<r2d2_> is*
<kwagga> tim167: disconnect from the net
<kwagga> and let it bypass that step
<kwagga> you can to it once the system is installed.
<pazia6> :-)
<tim167> kwagga, ok thanks a bunch!
<kwagga> ﻿Hey peeps.... I got a small problem.... all my sata drives are mounted correctly, except one... my previous vista mbr was located on the first few sectors... I had to manually over write it several times.... and according to fdisk... the partion is still intact, but Gparted says unrecognised disk label.... any help? - Please guys!
<freeman> 四川地震了
<hischild> !ch | freeman
<ubottu> Factoid ch not found
<user___> !cn | freeman
<ubottu> freeman: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hischild> that's the one, thank you user___
<aohan237> 大家好  我新人
<douye> How can i check what port is used by what program ?
<user___> hischild: have to think twice with that one everytime - cn was canada for me before..
<freeman> netstat
<soundray> kwagga: I would try rewriting the disk label (= partition table) with fdisk. Perhaps gparted will recognize it afterwards.
<Hummin> please i need help with my web....i tryed to use cheese and nothing....contact me !
<Dr_willis> Cheese?
<aohan237> 有没有人帮忙阿
<kwagga> thanks soundfray! :P
<soundray> kwagga: if that fails you could try to recover the partition table with gpart (not gparted) or testdisk
<hischild> !cn | aohan237
<ubottu> aohan237: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Hummin> yep
<aohan237> I have to say english
<hischild> aohan237: you have to speak english in this channel yes.
<kwagga> ﻿soundray:  the drive is a NTFS system.... will I lose any data?
<fevet1> hi all
<faceface> hi
<aohan237> anyone  who can tell  me something  about irc
<hischild> !irc | aohan237
<ubottu> aohan237: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<faceface> aohan237, not here
<aohan237> i'm a fresh man
<faceface> aohan237, ;-)
<hischild> !guidelines | aohan237 (there you go)
<ubottu> aohan237 (there you go): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<aohan237> i just install xchat-gnome
<freeman> Who can help me to the problem about RIP?My  teacher want me to develop a RIP Simulator???????
<gidna> user___ al file wmc mpeg
<faceface> Can I set up wpa2 using ubuntu? or is it purely a hardware thing?
<hischild> faceface: your hardware has to support it.
<kwagga> faceface.... it is possible...
<ikonia> faceface: depends if your card AND the driver ubuntu has supports it
<kwagga> I'll give you the command in a sec
<Chapai> i hope someone can assist me, when i plug my usb wifi in, it works for a while and then it disconnets and connects again, it does this quiet often
<faceface> OK
<soundray> kwagga: it seems that your MBR manipulation has resulted in a corrupt partition table. If fdisk can read it, it can probably fix it too. If you've caused some damage that goes deeper than that, you may or may not have lost data, so no promises.
<aohan237> irc  with no code?  just  an  login name?
<kwagga> ﻿faceface: what card is it?
<aohan237> who  can tell me ?
<faceface> thinking about it, ppl who visit may appreciate wpa rather than wpa2
<freeman> RIP ??????????
<faceface> kwagga, not sure... sorry dude
<freeman> RIP ??????
<faceface> freeman, please stop that
<ikonia> aohan237: no code ?
<misieq> on what channel can i get some generic c/c++ info?
<hischild> aohan237: please join in #ubuntu-offtopic as this is not a support question related to ubuntu. I gave you 2 links which have more then enough information about it.
<fsufitch> hello, i just upgraded to hardy from gutsy and i'm having a couple of issues. the most prominent one is that gksu never starts up. if i try to start an administrative program (say gdmsetup) from the system menu, the "Starting Administrative application..." tab appears in the window list, but nothing more. if i check its process, it's marked "sleeping". if i try to start "sudo gdmsetup" it hangs just the same. has the command
<fsufitch> line sudo been replaced? what's happening?
<ikonia> misieq: #c++ ?
<faceface> misieq, try linux
<ikonia> fsufitch: please do a "sudo apt-get update"
<soundray> kwagga: NTFS, by the way, is a file system. It only determines how your data is arrange inside the partition. The organization of the partition table itself has nothing to do with NTFS.
<ikonia> fsufitch: do you get an error/complaint about hostname
<soundray> *arranged
<tim167> i installed ubuntu on ausb stick, it boots, but after the login window i get a blank screen with a mouse cursor only, how can i fix this ?
<kwagga> ﻿faceface: have a look on the card... any names? model? if not type in a teminal: ifconfig... and give me the mac address.
<fsufitch> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> fsufitch: you need to boot into a recovery shell and add your hostname to /etc/hosts to map to a localhost ip address (eg: 127.0.0.2)
<Chapai> tim167, does it loop
<fsufitch> ikonia: lol, so my computer forgot itself?
<tim167> Chapai: what do you mean exaclty by loop? how do i check that ?
<aohan237> ok   then  i  try it .... I thought that someone's help can be more useful  than that  i  study it by myself........
<ikonia> fsufitch: no, it's a bug with the setup in certain situations
<faceface> kwagga, HWaddr 00:0C:F1:04:40:67
<fsufitch> ikonia: ok
<soundray> !elaborate | aohan237
<tim167> Chapai: the mousecursor is just the arrow, the blank screen is the ubuntu light-brown background
<ubottu> aohan237: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Chapai> i was wondering if it was the same problem as mine, it goes from blackscreen mouse pointer and black screen and over and over so far no fix tim167
<user___> gidna: ubuntu 8.04?
<datatec> does anyone know how to fix ruby gems after the OpenSSL patch that appears to have broken gems last week?
<freeman> I want to find a girlfriend!
<kwagga> tim167... reconfigure the xserver
<ikonia> datatec: define broken
<ikonia> freeman: that is not for this channel
<fsufitch> ikonia: my hosts file has these entries rite now: 127.0.0.1 localhost
<fsufitch> 127.0.1.1 Mercury.Mercury
<ikonia> freeman: you've been asked twice to stop messing around
<faceface> !girlfriend | freeman
<ubottu> Factoid girlfriend not found
<kwagga> faceface: standby
<tim167> kwagga, is that the dpkg-reconfigure thing ?
<fsufitch> my computer's hostname _is_ mercury
<ikonia> fsufitch: change mercury.mercury, to mercury
<fsufitch> ikonia: ok
<kwagga> tim: yes
<ikonia> fsufitch: it has a bad domain extension
<datatec> ikonia: every time you try to check for updates or communicate with gems it gives you the error "uninitialized constant Gem::GemRunner (NameError)"
<tim167> kwagga, strange, that only asks me about the keyboard, nothing about screen settings...
 * faceface stands by
<fevet1> what channel for irc help ?
<ikonia> datatec: I'm not massivly aware on gems, give me a minute to have a quick read
<fsufitch> ikonia: works now, thanks :)
<ikonia> fsufitch: no problem
<faceface> fevet1, try #freenode
<Starnestommy> fevet1: #freenode or your client's help channel
<datatec> sure ikonia, thanks
<wers> is ubuntu-restricted-extras all that I have to install for me to play dvds?
<ikonia> wers: no
<soundray> !dvd | wers
<ubottu> wers: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tim167> how come if i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it only sets keyboard settings and does nothing about the screen ?
<kwagga> tim: I'm not sure of the exact command to reconfig the xerver... either wait for a answer... or try googling it... sorry mate... will have a look for you in a sec
<fevet1> faceface: ta :)
<fsufitch> ikonia: i actually have another problem; everything's lagging like heck. I don't know if this is because of some new service or something, but for example, my compiz cube flip runs through just 2 frames of the animation instead of being smooth as it was in gutsy. i disabled the file indexing (i don't need that!) but are there any other new possible memory hogs?
<ikonia> tim167: xorg is dynamic now
<dgts123> i'm trying to set up a samba server using swat. the webinterface on http://localhost:901 is only showing my a few menu items after i login with the standard user account that ubuntu created. how can i get access to all menu items?
<tim167> ikonia, so how do i make it do the screen settings ?
<kwagga> faceface: pastebin the output from ifconfig for me please..... go to www.pastebin.com... and gimme the link
<ikonia> fsufitch: its it just graphical stuff, or the whole machine in general
<ikonia> tim167: edit your xorg
<tom__> Hi!  Anyone here familiar with any kind of problems with fglrx and AMD64 (4gb of ram) ?
<ikonia> tim167: your xorg.conf sorry
<tim167> ikonia: manually ?
<faceface> ok kwagga ... just swpping terminls
<ikonia> tom__: why don't you just tell us YOUR problem
<ikonia> tom__: other peoples problems are of no interest to you
<faceface> the eh button is broken on this mchine
<crille> Hello, I have done "sudo apt-get install eterm" but when its done and I type eterm, I get "command not found"  how do I start it?
<ikonia> tim167: depends, what are you trying to do
<fsufitch> ikonia: well i would understand that if it didn't work before, on gutsy, but before the upgrade it worked fine and smoothly
<dgts123> crille, it's an uppercase E :)
<Starnestommy> crille: I think it's Eterm
<crille> 0.o
<dgts123> been in that trap as well
<dgts123> very upsetting..
<crille> maan,  Im so stupid
<tim167> ikonia, my problem is that the desktop wont load, i get a blank brown screen with mouse cursor, though i'm not sure it is xserver related
<magnus_> how do i disable the irrelevant information messages in irssi ?
<tom__> ikonia, Becuase I'm having a very regular problem (apparently) with fglrx.. I'm running an AMD64 bit board w/ 4gb of ram, and I'm thinking fglrx is causing kernel panics.. and I was hoping someone in here was familiar with the issue.
<ikonia> tim167: what does the log file say
<dgts123> crille, i think it's their fault to break the convention
<crille> I just thought that because the package was called eterm.*.*.*, the command was the same
<Starnestommy> magnus_: as in join, part, quit, and nick messages?
<ikonia> fsufitch: is it just the graphcis that are slow though, or the whole machine
<magnus_> Starnestommy: exactly :)
<tim167> ikonia:sorry for my ignorance, but where is that again ?
<Starnestommy> magnus_: /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits nicks
<ikonia> tom__: so thats the question not "anyone have any problems with fglrx"
<fsufitch> ikonia: whole machine. earlier it took me about 20 secs to open an xterm!
<ikonia> tim167: /var/log/
<ikonia> fsufitch: thats graphical
<magnus_> Starnestommy: THanks!! :)
<tom__> ikonia, Well, it's mor euseful to find someone who has been through the same kind of issue.. you're no good to me if you know absolutely nothing about fglrx and 64-bit kernel panics :-)
<ikonia> fsufitch: try logging into it remotly with ssh - see how it responds
<gidna> user___: yes it Does that only if I'm already playing a flash video
<tim167> ikonia: nano /var/log is empty
<ikonia> tom__: do you know anything about it ?
<fsufitch> ikonia: my machine? allrite
<ikonia> tim167: the whole directory is empty
<ikonia> fsufitch: thats a big help, just to see how it responds
<tom__> ikonia, Apparently not, as I'm baffled.  Hint: That's why I asked "if anyone was familiar with fglrx and 64-bit .. with some kernel panic splashed in"
<Starnestommy> magnus_: just be careful with that.  If someone that you were talking to left or change nicks, you'll get confused and may make an embarassing mistake
<Ontolog> Ubuntu 8.04 desktop install hangs after "Loading Kernel" reaches 100%. The CD is constantly being read but nothing else is happening, it just reads the CD indefinitely.
<Ontolog> Has anyone encountered this issue?
<dgts123> anyone know how to set up a samba server with swat on hardy server?
<tim167> ikonia: is it dmesg ?
<Dummy-> how do i change static ip on kubuntu ?
<kwagga> soundfray: http://pastebin.com/d34f207cf :: Help please buddy!
<user___> gidna: is the flash video finished but still "visible" (the end f.e. on youtube where you can replay or choose a similar video)?
<ikonia> dgts123: install swat, edit the xinetd.conf and browse with a webserver
<frank_> how can i check what version of my graphic driver i am using?
<ikonia> tim167: no -
<ikonia> tim167: I just asked a question to you - is the whole of /var/log empty
<tim167> ikonia: no
<fsufitch> ikonia: it acts fine... maybe it's the new gnome?
<ikonia> tim167: right - so what is empty when you say "it's empty"
<askand> It seems that root doesnt use the murrinetheme I have chosen, how can I fix that?
<ikonia> fsufitch: be with you in one second
<fsufitch> ikonia: allrite
<ikonia> askand: you shouldn't be looking in as root
<Dummy-> how do i change static ip on kubuntu ?
<dgts123> ikonia, i did, my problem is that i don't get to see all the menu items ("shares" for example) when i login from another machine's browser with the standard ubuntu account
<tim167> ikonia: i did 'nano /var/log' but that should be 'nano /var/log/dmesg', right ?
<soundray> kwagga: I'll have a better chance of seeing your lines if you spell my nick correctly
<ikonia> Dummy-: does your ISP give you a static ip
<ikonia> tim167: no
<ikonia> tim167: /var/log is a directoy that contains the files
<kwagga> sorry soundray...
<ikonia> tim167: look in /var/log
<askand> ﻿ikonia: Im not, its just that every application I run with rootprivilegies is ugly as hell..
<tim167> ikonia: yes, looking at it now, what should i see ?
<kwagga> multitasking :P @ soundray
<user___> soundray: you might tell people about tab completion that would solve the issue permanently..
<ikonia> tim167: can you see the xorg log
<kwagga> faceface: Got that output yet?
<Janimaku> hi there - i have a consmetic problem with pulseaudio: I want to load a module wich accesses /dev/input/event1 (keyboard) but I can't run pulseaudio in root privliges which I would need if I directly use this "file-stream" -- any possible solution to that problem?
<tim167> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> tim167: so.......
<gidna> user___ : also if I stop the flash video file go slowly the other video
<soundray> kwagga: fdisk does not see a partition table on your /dev/sdc (and it's /dev/sdc not /dev/scd -- it does matter!)
<ikonia> fsufitch: ok, so there are a few compiz plugins which can cause issues in certain senarios
<soundray> kwagga: that means it doesn't have any partitioning.
<ikonia> fsufitch: what video card are you using, what drivers,
<magnus_> anyone know if you can put the readahead list files on a flash drive?
<user___> gidna: ok, while you have the flash plugin running it consumes memory and cpu resources - even of the movie is stopped. either you have not enough ram or slow processor or there is conflict between flash and movie player accessing sound card at the same time
<askand> i﻿konia: here is an example http://www.imagebam.com/image/64f0786408501
<kwagga> soundray... what can I do to correct this? without loosing the data?
<soundray> kwagga: it may still hold an NTFS filesystem, but I don't know anything about devices that are formatted like that, so I can't advise any further.
<ikonia> magnus_: in theory - I wouldn't suggest it
<magnus_> ikonia: ok..
<fsufitch> ikonia: hang on leme get the info
<gidna> with ubuntut 7.10 i hadn't this problem..
<ikonia> askand: why have you shown me that ?
<soundray> kwagga: I guess your best chance is to transfer the drive to a Windows system and see if you can read the data from there
<kwagga> soundray... thanks anyway! much appreciated!
<kwagga> thanks!
<tim167> ikonia: ok but i'm not sure what to look for in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, i see it loaded "nv" module...
<drash> gidna: try the flash player 10 beta, it has some bugs related to what you're describing fixed
<Dummy-> ikonia, no ... my router dhcp off
<ikonia> tim167: your using the nv module, do you have an nvidia video card ?
<askand> ﻿ikonia: Because that is the problem I have and wrote about when you told me not to login as root, I am not logging in as root but any apps I start as root looks like that and I want to change that.
<Dummy-> ikonia, so i need set static ip
<zoddan> anyone in here that has successfully installed vmware-server?,  im running ubuntu-server and i get this error message when it tryes to build the vmmon module: http://lurix.net/vmware.txt
<ikonia> Dummy-: so what do you want a static internet ip - or a static internal ip for your network
<fsufitch> ikonia: it's an nvidia geforce FX 5200
<mumu> what command can i use to list the size of files and folders, ls -al doesnt show that?
<fsufitch> and i'm using the proprietary driver
<Dummy-> ikonia, internal ip not internet
<tim167> ikonia: yes
<soundray> mumu: du
<Starnestommy> mumu: du -h
<ikonia> Dummy-: ok, so open system --> administration --> network and assign one
<ikonia> tim167: and you just get a blank screen
<ikonia> fsufitch: do you have ccsm installed ?
<fsufitch> ikonia: what is ccsm? i'm guessing "no"?
<soundray> mumu: or Applications-Accessories-Disk Usage Analyzer
<ikonia> fsufitch: no problem
<tim167> ikonia: yes, but *with* a mouse cursor and a light brown background, not the black terminal
<fsufitch> ikonia: compiz settings manager? yes i do
<ikonia> fsufitch: sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<ikonia> tim167: Hmmm thats odd
<fsufitch> ikonia: it's an essential part of your good compiz breakfast :) i don't know how people survive w/o it
<ikonia> fsufitch: mega, ok, can you fire it up please
<tim167> ikonia: indeed, it doesnt look like a xorg problem to me...i think its rather just that it stops loading the desktop environment for some reason
<dxdemetriou> after the latest updates on 8.04 when I try to write dvd dual layer it fails. I tried k3b and everything don't work, the files seems on the disk but I can't touch them. I tried also nero, it writes the dvd but on verify it stuck on 50%. I'm trying to add one file ~5GB
<Lynet> zoddan: http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-vmwareplayer-vmplayer-ubuntu-hardy-804#comment-6245
<fsufitch> ikonia: done
<Ardorin> #ubuntu-es
<andor> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<fsufitch> ikonia: i'm getting a gconf error on my scale plugin
<fsufitch> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<ikonia> fsufitch: ok, do you know how to reset it to "default" from that gui ?
<Ardorin> I'm trying to save some files from a windows hard drive usgin a linux system recovery cd. The problem is that the french files with accent marks aren'r displayed.
<Ardorin> Any ideas?
<fsufitch> ikonia: i'm trying to figure it out
<Dummy-> ikonia, i cant get any administrator menu , i using kubuntu
<ikonia> Dummy-: ?
<Dummy-> ikonia, i dont know why ...
<ikonia> Dummy-: have I missed part of the converation ?
<ikonia> Dummy-: is there a reason your asking me ? or are you just asking randomly ?
<Dummy-> ikonia, u din miss any part
<Dummy-> ikonia, just now u tell me go administrator then network change the ip but i cant get any administrator in the menu
<ikonia> ooh
<soundray> Ardorin: you need to set the nls= mount option. How are you mounting the drive?
<ikonia> Dummy-: look in your /etc/host file - is your machine host name in there ?
<soundray> Ardorin: are you using the 'mount' command?
<fsufitch> ikonia: allrite, got the defaults
<Ardorin> soundray, I'm using ntfs-3g and using -0 utf8 switch.
<ikonia> fsufitch: ok, restart X and lets see how it's working
<fsufitch> ikonia: hey-o it doesn't lag!
<Dummy-> ikonia,  i linux beginner , how to look ?
<soundray> Ardorin: -0 is wrong, it should be -o
<ikonia> Dummy-: open the file /etc/hosts in a text editor
<ikonia> fsufitch: thought as much
<ikonia> fsufitch: some plugins can be a pain
<fsufitch> ikonia: so i'll just enable plugins one by one and avoid the laggy ones
<ikonia> fsufitch: enable them one at a time until you find the one thats being a pain for you
<Ardorin> soundray, Yeah, it was a typo. I did it right on the console.
<blame> how do i delete all files without dirs in a folder tree and leave one certain extension of the files intact ?
<tim167> does anyone know how to fix this ?: i get a blank screen after the login window, light-brown screen with the normal arrow mouse cursor... thanks
<ikonia> blame: what extension
<soundray> Ardorin: utf8 may or may not be good, but you have to set nls=utf8 as well (or whatever charset was used by Windows -- iso8859-15 perhaps?)
<ikonia> blame: rm -rf `ls | grep -v grep | grep -v .keep`
<ikonia> blame: that removes everyting but .keep files
<Steve-cal> I'm trying to troubleshoot some sound problems, and I'm wondering what are the "mixer" packages for exactly in relation to using ALSA? e.g. alsamixer, qamixer, etc.
<soundray> ikonia: what's the grep -v grep for?
<Dummy-> ikonia, wat the command ?
<blame> ikonia: multiple files and file extensions I'd like to delete all files but files with extensions *.doc
<ikonia> soundray: a typo as it wasn't ps ;)
<ikonia> blame: ok so rm -rf `ls | grep -v .doc`
<facefaceface> sorry to come and go
<Ardorin> soundray, That nls= thing on the mounting options?
<ikonia> Dummy-: open it with any text editor you want/like
<the9a3eedi> help. I'm about to install ubuntu 8.04, but I'm concerned about the fact that it's not detecting my nvidia card, so it doesn't think it should install restricted drivers. This wasn't the case with 7.10. I got an nvidia 8600m GT
<soundray> Ardorin: yes
<Dummy-> ikonia, wait i try
<EshiKaio> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<EshiKaio> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<EshiKaio>   libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.12.9-3ubuntu2) but 2.12.9-3ubuntu3 is to be installed
<drash> Steven_Office: did you try the new pulseaudio system instead of/on top of alsa ?
<EshiKaio> how could I downgrade the libgtk2.0?
<tim167> i get a blank screen after logging in, light brown background with mouse cursor, any ideas please ?
<ikonia> EshiKaio: how did you upgrade it in the first place ?
<EshiKaio> ikonia, I should be using apt-get
<blame> thanks ikoniaI I had been confusing myself with "find" and "xargs" and all that
<ikonia> EshiKaio: no, how did you install upgrade it in the first place
<EshiKaio> ikonia, but dont know which repo
<EshiKaio> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade?
<ikonia> blame: find and xargs would be an acceptable way of doing it too
<fsufitch> ikonia: thx, it works now :)
<thehurley> aptitude
<ikonia> fsufitch: no problem
<Steve-cal> drash: Was that for me I assume?
<drash> EshiKaio: there's an option in Synaptic to force a specific version of any package you want
<EshiKaio> draconius, pls advice thx
<EshiKaio> drash,
<newbie> anyone knows where I can have some help programming with java? I know the channel is ##java, but which server I have to use?
<drash> Steven_Office: yes, just asking what your sound problem is ...
<soundray> blame: in fact, I would recommend doing it with find and xargs if any of your filenames contain odd characters, such as spaces.
<Starnestommy> newbie: it's this server
<ikonia> newbie: freenode
<Starnestommy> newbie: you also need to be registered in order to join that channel
<bullgard1> My dmesg includes 2 'quirks' (lines 109 and 110 in http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/216986/). Is a PCI quirk a minor error or has Ubuntu removed a minor PCI error?
<blame> but wait ikonia I think this syntax wipes out directories as well I wanted to use recurse and delete all files without the folders as well as the excluded *.doc extension
<ikonia> bullgard1: why is that a problem ?
<newbie> Starnestommy, ohh now I understand why I could not access the channel. Could you tell me how can I register for that?
<ikonia> blame: yes, that will do directories
<Steve-cal> drash: BTW my nick is "Steve-cal" not Steve-Office. :) I'm having problems with choppy/shaky music playback, regardless of which audio player I use, and even under low CPU usage.
<ikonia> blame: don't use -r then
<Starnestommy> newbie: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<pjv> what's a good rss reader to use?
<newbie> Starnestommy, thanks dude :)
<Ardorin> soundray, Now i'm gettin gproblems from the pendrive.
<Ardorin> It cant copy the files with weird names.
<bullgard1> ikonia: I do not know why dmesg includes these two lines. Can you tell me that?
<Ardorin> I can now read them from my hard drive, but they won't be copied to my floppy,.
<blame> soundray: what would be the syntax with find and xorgs? something like find. -type f | xargs something ..
<Bacta> what can I open an RPM with?
<ikonia> bullgard1: it's telling you that device has a "quirk"
<bazhang> bacta better to search for it in repos
<EshiKaio> drash, saw it, thx
<Bacta> it's not there
<Bacta> but I have an rpm
<soundray> Ardorin: is it displaying the accented characters when you 'ls'?
<Bacta> what can I do?
<bazhang> bacta what file
<ikonia> Bacta: what software is it
<drash> EshiKaio: Steve_cal sorry, tab-completion mistake of my part .. i've gone through a series of changes that i got from ubuntuforums on that matter, i'll look for the bookmark, brb
<bullgard1> ikonia: And what is a "quirk"? Do you know that and can tell me?
<Bacta> VMWare
<bazhang> bacta that is in repos
<ikonia> bullgard1: I don't know without more research
<Ardorin> No, soundray, I get mars.
<Bacta> it doesn't work
<Bacta> won't install for me
<Ardorin> I get question marks.
<Ardorin> And things like that.
<ikonia> bullgard1: it looks like it's just had resources taken away from it and re-assigned b acpi
<r2d2_> On my /etc/nework/interfaces file i want to setup a static ip, on most guides it does it using the auto etho but in mine its running on auto lo, anybody no why this would be ?
<Ardorin> I get question marks.ls
<bazhang> bacta the rpm will work less
<ikonia> bullgard1: doesn't look anything major
<ikonia> r2d2_: lo is your loopback address
<Bacta> well it won't let me do it on synaptic
<ikonia> r2d2_: don't worry about that
<Bacta> I have an RPM
<Starnestommy> bullgard1: a quirk is a strange thing that isn't usually a major problem
<Bacta> is there anyway i can install this?
<soundray> Ardorin: can you give me the exact line that you used for mounting the device please
<ikonia> Bacta: forget about the rpm
<bazhang> bacta no one instalss vmware that way
<r2d2_> so if i just go ahead and add the auto etho config under it that will work ikonia
<Xorothal> "Error
<Xorothal> #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<ikonia> r2d2_: yes, if your device is called eth0
<bullgard1> ikonia, Starnestommy: Right.
<soundray> Bacta: it's more trouble than downloading the Ubuntu package
<ikonia> Xorothal: -p for password
<drash> Steve_cal: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 .. it's a read ;)
<Xorothal> ikonia, i'm using phpmyadmin
<ikonia> Xorothal: next time try to give more info
<Bacta> what do I search for in Synaptic
<Traveler6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13018/ any way around this annoying problem? I can't even get Live-CD to boot (tried 7.04, 8.04 and 8.04-64bit) :(
<r2d2_> well it is yes but if i try configure it through the nwetork gui interface it doesnt recognise the device
<Bacta> because the vmware player package won't do it
<ikonia> Xorothal: looks like your grants aren't setup right
<Xorothal> ?
<bazhang> Bacta, apt-cache search vmware
<ikonia> r2d2_: probably because eth0 doesnt exist on your system
<ikonia> r2d2_: look at "ifconfig -a" do you see an eth0
<bazhang> vmware-server Bacta
<r2d2_> then how am i connected ?
<Xorothal> ikonia, it was working about an hour ago
<ikonia> r2d2_: wirless ?
<r2d2_> lemme look....
<r2d2_> no
<ikonia> Xorothal: so what have you changed ?
<Starnestommy> Traveler6: that's probably a bios setting or a hard disk or cd drive error
<Xorothal> nothing that I know of...
<Xorothal> ah
<ikonia> Xorothal: is mysql running ?
<Xorothal> i installed various mysql-related packages
<Xorothal> 1sec
<ikonia> Xorothal: so not really "i've changed nothing"
<r2d2_> what am i lookin for exactly ikonia with that cmd cos a load of info has come up
<ikonia> r2d2_: your looking for a device called eth0
<r2d2_> yup
<ikonia> r2d2_: or a device thats not lo
<r2d2_> it exists
<Xorothal> ikonia, sorry, but I didn't think the packages I installed would have had any effect on the config
<ikonia> r2d2_: so ifconfig eth0 brings back display
<Xorothal> I installed: python-mysqldb mysql-client
<r2d2_> u lost me sorry
<Xorothal> ikonia, and yes, mysql is running
<ikonia> r2d2_: if you do an ifconfig eth0 do you get info with an ip
<ikonia> Xorothal: connect on the command line for a test
<r2d2_> lemme see
<ikonia> Xorothal: I suspect that now with mysql-client phpadmin is authing against that
<Xorothal> ikonia, have done, and it works
<r2d2_> yup
<hchufeng> there is something wrong with my scim ,it can't input in opera.does anyone who can help me?
<ikonia> r2d2_: what ip do you get ?
<r2d2_> 192.168.0.3
<bazhang> hchufeng, works with firefox?
<ikonia> Xorothal: good sign so you need to edit the myphpadmin config to use the -p option now your authing against the client
<the_newbie> what is the command to change my nick on xchat?
<hchufeng> sorry ,firefox can't open my school lan net
<ikonia> the_newbie: /nick
<Starnestommy> the_newbie: /nicl
<Starnestommy> er, nick, not nicl
<r2d2_> ok, 1 last quick Q
<marcules> hi^^
<bazhang> the_newbie, /nick newnick
<hchufeng> bazhang  but opera can do that
<r2d2_> in my config do i need to specify the namesservers if so how do i find them out
<Xorothal> ikonia, i just removed mysql-client and tried again, it still doesn't work
<ikonia> r2d2_: contact your isp
<r2d2_> so i need to specify them then
<ikonia> Xorothal: well, for some reason myphpadmin is not using the -p option
<ikonia> I don't know what you've changed
<bazhang> !nickspam > newbieee
<r2d2_> alrighty thx ikonia!!!
<nogeek> hi, I experience a critical bug in 8.04 but I have no idea how to file it since GDM is crashing. Please help.
<Xorothal> ikonia, so how can i set it to do so?
<ikonia> r2d2_: look in /etc/resolv.conf to see what you currently have
<ikonia> Xorothal: look in the config file there must be an option that says "use password" or something like that
<mumu> what command can i use to empty the content of specific folder
<bullgard1> What is the function or role of the Kconfig files? Is Linus Torvald's /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/Documentation/kbuild/kconfig-language.txt the definition for the Kconfig files?
<soundray> nogeek: can you elaborate
<ikonia> mumu: rm
<soundray> mumu: rm -r
<ikonia> bullgard1: join #kernel
<mumu> if i want to remove all files in it
<mumu> ?
<ikonia> bullgard1: the are basic build instructions for kbuild
<Starnestommy> mumu: rm -r folder/*
<r2d2_> nice!!
<ikonia> bullgard1: you'll get more info in #kernel
<Esteth_> I'm trying to bind KP_Enter to "Switch to workspace 1", but the box tells me i cannot use it because it would be impossible to type with this key. I don't really care if i have to hit return instead of enter, but i want to bind the key. Is there a way to override gnome's "protection" and bind the key anyway?
<JackWinter> might there be a problem accessing mac dvds from kubuntu?  i have some that are dual PC/Mac which work fine under XP, have not tried Mac.  When trying to install under kubuntu I get access errors like  i'm not allowed access to them.  i can still get at the data as root...  here is the output of ls -l: http://rafb.net/p/HnjkQu96.htm
<bazhang> JackWinter, data or other
<tim167> its definitely not a xorg problem, i copied my xorg.conf file from a working installation on the same computer, but still i get a blank brown screen with mouse cursor after the login screen.. can someone help ?
<niketas> Guys! What script initializes X-server?
<Rediska> Rediska
<ikonia> niketas: gdm
<bullgard1> ikonia: I will take into consideration what you have just told me about Kconfig.  --  Thank you.
<aCCe-> hello
<niketas> ikonia: but where is it located?
<ikonia> niketas: x11-common
<aCCe->  need help for installing HLDS on ubuntu
<Starnestommy> niketas: it's launched by gdm, which is launched by /etc/init.d/gdm
<aCCe->  need help for installing HLDS on ubuntu
<JackWinter> bazhang: data (some install disks)
<ikonia> aCCe-: we saw you ask 5 seconds ago
<bazhang> JackWinter, install for what
<nogeek> soundray: starting some videos in totem can make GDM crash, i.e. new log-in required. I see no pattern. Same issue with Kaffeine (which I use for DVB-T). Here the STOP-function leaves the last image in the window -- alike PAUSE. When covering this left window for a while with others, putting it back in front causes the same GDM-crash. Understandable?
<JackWinter> I can do a sudo cp -r /cdrom ., and then i have to do a chown....  seems like a wasteful way of installing...
<bazhang> JackWinter, installing what
<JackWinter> bazhang: it's the installation disks for a windows VST called BFD v2 (a drum sampler).
<bazhang> JackWinter, why not wine
<soundray> nogeek: don't report this against gdm, though. It's an xorg problem -- probably of the video driver. What's your card?
<Xpistos> Has anyone had any success getting xD or other flash cards working in Ubuntu?
<nogeek> soundray: intel 945, Acer laptop
<tom__> Xpistos, I have a card reader in my laptop, and it works fine for every type of card I've tested.
<soundray> nogeek: and you're using the intel or i810 driver?
<JackWinter> bazhang: I can only access the DVD as root..!  much as i love my wine sequencer, I don't wanna run wine as root ;)
<Xpistos> tom_ have you had to install any different drivers?
<tom__> Xpistos, Negative.  It all worked out of the box
<Xpistos> My reader acts like it is reading, but never sotps
<Xpistos> Hmm?
<Xpistos> what version of ubuntu are you using
<bazhang> JackWinter, that is odd-->this a dvd you burned yourself?
<niketas> Starnestommy: alright. If i wanna use new keyboard map and I need to put a string "/usr/bin/xkbcomp /path/to/your/home/dir/.xkb_config $DISPLAY"
<nogeek> soundray: how do I know?
<niketas> Starnestommy: shall i put it to gdm?
<tom__> Xpistos, 8.04.
<Xpistos> hmm
<soundray> nogeek: from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tom__> It detects it, and automountsi t.  my card reader is built into my laptop, though.
<Starnestommy> niketas: I don't know
<soundray> nogeek: this file should hold some information about the crash as well, before it restarts
<dmsuperman> What's the package I need to install to get Java to work in firefox? I've installed Java itself, but Firefox still complains of a missing plugin
<Jaie> l;p.//////////////////FGTRRRRRRR
<tim167> i have a blank light brown screen after login (already in X) what do i do ?
<Jaie> ]\
<JackWinter> bazhang: yes, from an image.  but check the my pastebin the files belong to root and are 700 ?
<tom__> dmsuperman, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu.html - google is your friend.,
<bazhang> Jaie, please stop
<dmsuperman> tom__, which I already found, and I've installed it, as I said, but firefox still complains of a missing plugin
<bazhang> dmsuperman, for flash or what
<dmsuperman> bazhang, java
<Radit> how do you retrieve the location of a file in nautilus if the location is to long?
<soundray> nogeek: you might log in on a text console (Ctrl-Alt-F2), do a 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop', then run X with startx, reproduce the crash, then make a copy of the log file in your home directory with 'cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~'
<nogeek> soundray: (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, etc | (--) Chipset 945GM found
<soundray> nogeek: i810 then. Is it a fresh installation? Which version of Ubuntu?
<tom__> dmsuperman,  The only plug in it needs is "sun-java6-plugin" - as long as you KNOW you have java installed
<tom__> dmsuperman, are you sure "sun-java6-plugin" is installed?  check out: about:plugins
<dmsuperman> tom__, It's not in about:plugins
<schlicht> i upgraded to ubuntu 8,  when i plug in headphones the speakers arent mute, but with the live cd from hardy that works fine...anyone an idea what i can do?
<tom__> Hm.  interesting.
<dmsuperman> but sun-java6-plugin is installed
<nogeek> soundray: Hardy no build-essential-tweaks
<tom__> dmsuperman, what distro?
<dmsuperman> Ubuntu 8.04
<amenado> dmsuperman-> do you have /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so  which is a link to /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<tom__> And you're using Mozilla 3B5?
<soundray> dmsuperman: sun-java6-plugin is only available for i386. Is that what you're on?
<drash> dmsuperman: tried Firefox-ing your way to Sun's website and taking their java test ? That might be another route to tackle your problem..
<gAp> speak italian ?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<scunizi> dmsuperman, about:plugins in the FF address bar will list current plugins
<dmsuperman> soundray, yes
<soundray> nogeek: did you see my line about how to gather information about the crash?
<dmsuperman> amenado, I have it, it is a link
<gAp> grazie
<Radit> ﻿how do you retrieve the location of a file in nautilus if the location is to long and replaces it with ...?
<dmsuperman> scunizi, I know, and it doesn't list java
<bazhang> prego :)
<dmsuperman> even though i've installed the plugin
<tim167> if i do ctrl+alt+F1 and then startx it says X is already running on display 0, but there i have only a blank brown screen with a mouse cursor, please help !
<soundray> dmsuperman: you need to restart firefox once you've installed the sun-java6-plugin package
<amenado> dmsuperman-> if it is not listed in about:plugins  it must be added then
<tom__> dmsuperman, Then i'm clueless brother.
<dmsuperman> soundray, I didn't even have firefox open
<dmsuperman> tom__, :(
<LimCore> tim167: X should be on VT7 (alt-ctrl7)
<scunizi> tim167, screen 0 is at ctrl+alt+f7
<dmsuperman> amenado, if it's _not_ in about:plugins then it _is_ installed?
<LimCore> ctrl-alt-F7
<nogeek> soundray: I just try to grasp it. I'll print it and then do it. Where could the crash be recorded already? what do I have to look for?
<amenado> dmsuperman-> if it is not listed in about:plugins  it must be added then
<tim167> LimCore: it is on alt-ctl F7 but its a blank brown screen
<dmsuperman> amenado, that makes no sense, plus any page that needs java still has the missing plugin thing
<tom__> dmsuperman, is there anything in  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ ?
<amenado> dmsuperman-> if you dont like to listen, then you are on your own
<DjViper> anyone with Truecrypt experience here?
<tim167> scunizi: at screen 0 i get a blank brown screen with mouse cursor
<dmsuperman> tom__, a flash plugin
<soundray> nogeek: when X has just crashed, the information goes into Xorg.0.log. When gdm restarts, it will get overwritten.
<dmsuperman> amenado, I did listen...
<Nith> tim167: whats the result of ps -e | grep compiz ?
<bazhang> DjViper, what is your question
<palbuddy> help a newbie (me!) I just got a sansa e260 v1, and loaded rockbox on successfully, I was wondering how I connect to it via ubuntu
<diego> exit
<LimCore> tim167: strange, what video card
<tim167> Nith: i'll check hold on...
<DjViper> bazhang: after installing and creating a volume, how come my permissions is fubar? ie. home directory can't be read from my user
<DjViper> only root
<scunizi> tim167, that means gdm didn't start right for some reason.. could be because it didn't detect your video card correctly.
<soundray> nogeek: the information you need should be at the end of the file. If you report a bug against xorg, it's no mistake to attach the entire log.
<tim167> Nith:  no output at all
<skeeel> hello this is not really a ubuntu question but a php under ubuntu question
<bazhang> DjViper, what tutorials did you follow
<h4L1m> hello guys i need a tutorial for dual monitors with ubuntu, but my monitors needs different resolutions, notbook (standard) monitor 1280x800 and the vga monitor 1024x768, someone who knows a how to or something for that?
<tim167> scunizi: i tried fixing it by copying xorg.conf from a previous install on the exact same computer...
<dmsuperman> amenado, how have I not listened? You asked a question that I didn't get, and I said it made no sense. I've answered everybody's questions to the best of knowledge and ability :S
<skeeel> why do i have  this error Fatal error: Call to undefined function imagefilter()
<Nith> tim167: have you ever got X running before?
<rouini> is there any software like skype using video chat
<DjViper> bazhang: none?
<bazhang> DjViper, just winged it?
<DjViper> bazhang: pretty much yes? heh
<Starnestommy> skeeel: because imagefilter() is not a defined function
<tim167> Nith, yes, on the same computer, but another harddrive, and an older ubuntu (now i try 8 on a usb stick)
<bazhang> DjViper, do you remember what you did?
<Starnestommy> skeeel: or the extension that provides it isn't loaded
<skeeel> i installed php5-gd
<nogeek> soundray: can I then also after a crash just shut down and boot into XP and copy the log from here?
<skeeel> Starnestommy, which ext is it , do you know ?
<h4L1m> hello guys i need a tutorial for dual monitors with ubuntu, but my monitors needs different resolutions, notbook (standard) monitor 1280x800 and the vga monitor 1024x768, someone who knows a how to or something for that?
<drash> rouini: thousands .. any more details on what you're specifically looking for ?
<Nith> tim167: so you're running from a live usb stick?
<clee-saan> hi, where are located the files of a programm ? I must add a map file into the map folder of some video game, where will i find this ?
<tim167> Nith: i'm still confused,,isn't X already running? since i got the login screen and i get a mouse cursor now... ?
<DjViper> bazhang: download deb, installed, created volume (AES), normal settings, mounted... crapped
<soundray> nogeek: only if you have an ext3 filesystem driver for Windows
<tim167> Nith: yes
<soundray> nogeek: sorry, have to leave
<dmsuperman> tom__, could it be that I have firefox-2 installed? would that really matter?
<Nith> tim167: yes but I mean when was the last time you successfully logged in
<nogeek> soundray: thanks yes I do
<ramukmar> clee-saan: it should usually be in the .game folder
<bazhang> DjViper, this a new install or lots of precious data in there
<Starnestommy> skeeel: did you restart apache after installing it?
<bigboss_> hello guys
<tom__> dmsuperman, I'm not sure.  Because I run 64-bit, I used to have Firefox3b5, and firefox2 installed.. ran into some problems.. then found "gnash" to replace flash.. so it just could be.
<bigboss_> i am a newcomer to linux
<DjViper> bazhang: new install
<tim167> Nith: on the usb stick, never, i get the login screen (graphical) and after that always the 'empty desktop'
<rouini> drash: give me some name please
<r2d2> DjViper i no a nice tutorial link for truecrypt if u want it ?
<ramukmar> bigboss_: welcome
<DjViper> r2d2: sure
<skeeel> Starnestommy, yes i resolve a previous error i had (imagecreatefromgif()) but now i have this one
<clee-saan> ramukmar: and where is this game folder located ? I man the pathway from the hard drive
<r2d2> http://www.howtoforge.com/truecrypt-with-gui-on-ubuntu-7.10
<scunizi> clee-saan, depends on the game but typically in your home directory.. /home/<username>/.   notice the dot at the end.. sometimes the directories are hidden.. go to places/home from the menu and when the window pops up hit ctrl+h to view the hidden stuff..
<bazhang> DjViper, best to follow a tutorial because with encryption there is no second chance :)
<dmsuperman> tom__, ah, it _is_ a bug with having firefox-2
<dmsuperman> tom__, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/211309
<r2d2> you have to create a new group wiht permissions or sommit, see page 2
<Starnestommy> skeeel: what program are you trying to run that needs that function?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211309 in icedtea-gcjwebplugin "[hardy] Java plugin not registered in Firefox 2" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<mechdave> Hey all, does anyone know if packages.ubuntu.com is down?
<drash> rouini i can't for the life of me remember the last time i video-chatted (if ever) ;) clueless
<tom__> dmsuperman,  Sweet.  Found your answer!
<ramukmar> clee-saan: it's in your home folder, show hidden folders...and you'll see them
<bazhang> mechdave, was earlier
<skeeel> Starnestommy, a addons for oscommerce
<r2d2> that works with 8.04 also
<DjViper> bazhang: hhe, well I haven't encrypted my /home dir
<bazhang> DjViper, phew :)
<rouini> drash: i want to install like skype features
<mechdave> bazhang, thanks, that is why I can't get to it :)
<bazhang> mechdave :)
<DjViper> bazhang: but for some reason truecrypt changes the permissions on all dirs
<dxdemetriou> I think I'll use ingburn with wine for dual layer dvds until the problem fixed.. 4 dvds failed with k3b and nero
<drash> rouini: but not skype itself ?
<dmsuperman> tom__, and there's a fix in the comments, it seems to have worked
<r2d2> DjViper,  see that tutorial all we be clear :P
<clee-saan> ramukmar: okay, no map folder here. I guess i'll ask on the game's IRC
<clee-saan> ramukmar: thanks anyway
<ramukmar> clee-saan: just curious...this game, is it tremulous?
<rouini> drash: of course help me
<Nith> tim167: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728341 this seems to be a similar problem in 6.10, it might apply to you
<h4L1m> hello guys i need a tutorial for dual monitors with ubuntu, but my monitors needs different resolutions, notbook (standard) monitor 1280x800 and the vga monitor 1024x768, someone who knows a how to or something for that or can help me with that?
<DjViper> r2d2: okay thanks
<r2d2> np
<clee-saan> ramukmar: i don't actually know what tremulous means.
<drash> rouini: i would if i had any solution which i don't sorry
<ramukmar> clee-saan: ok
<bearophile> Hello, I have a problem in my first Ubuntu 8.04 installation. I have installed it on a third internal HD, I have already tried to recreate grub following the online help, but surely there's something I am missing
<dmsuperman> tom__, woot, fixed worked! thanks for your help, and you too soundray and amenado
<Starnestommy> skeeel: which addon?
<skeeel> MATC
<skeeel> Starnestommy, MATC
<rouini> drash: try to find solution for me
<tom__> dmsuperman, You fixed it yourself man.. but you're welcome hehe
<cypha> lol, i'm on irc through pidgeon
<cypha> seems funny
<scunizi> h4L1m, referance xrandr on google.. I know after getting your vid card  working correctly you can change resolutions with "xrandr  -s <resolution>"  you should have a method to designate which screen gets what resolution
<dmsuperman> tom__, regardless, you were trying to help when you didn't, which matters :D
<tim167> does anyone know why the gnome panels and menus are not loading ?
<nol> hello, ive got a little problem. every time i restart the computer, my screenlets as widgets get dissapear and i have to restart them again
<dmsuperman> so does anybody know if there's a fix for the nvidia/compiz titlebar bug yet?
<Nith> h4L1m: the 8.04 screen resolution changer allows you to set screens with different resolutions
<magnus_> anyone here now lives?
<h4L1m> Nith, yap but it doesn't detect my second monitor
<magnus_> *know
<Nith> tim167: did you get the link I posted?
<cypha> now lives?
<cypha> oh
<skeeel> Starnestommy, stupid me sorry for bothering you , found the solutions in the MATC page :((((
<cypha> no
<ramukmar> nol: make screenlets start when you log in, system->preferences->sessions
<MatBoy> what do i miss when updatedb does not work ?
<cypha> can i hide join/quit messages through a command?
<MatBoy> command not found
<Starnestommy> cypha: for which client?
<tim167> Nith: uhm i must have missed it...
<phdmybest> does anyone could tell me where is the documentroot of apache ?
<nol> ive got a screenlets-daemond entry in there ramukmar
<ramukmar> nol: or it should be there in the screenlets settings
<Starnestommy> phdmybest: /var/www
<cypha> well, i'm just on pidegon right now
<cypha> thought i'd see what it looked like
<Nith> tim167: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728341 describes a similar problem
<Starnestommy> cypha: I don't think it can be done in pidgin
<nol> aham
<cypha> i really don't like xchat
<cypha> and irssi is tooo commandy
<magnus_> cypha: try irssi
<Nith> commandy?
<phdmybest> ﻿Starnestommy:thank you
<weipin1> hi
<cypha> the whole thing takes place in terminal
<tim167> Nith, thanks i'll have a look
<cypha> i can't even see a user list
<weipin1> hi~~
<cypha> or i'd like to open multipe channels
<Dizkonnekted> Hello all, can someone point me to a tutorial on how to make the best use of multiple internal hard drives when installing ubuntu?
<cypha> or have my nick separated by a color
<cypha> i'm sure it can all be done, but i'd have to write some scripts
<ramukmar> nol: maybe this'll help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=619144
<Mas-Tool> Hi guys, does any of you know how can i change my monitor vendor ? i seems to have wrong resolustion and refresh rates to choose.
<nol> thanks ramukmar, i think i have done with it
<Starnestommy> cypha: irssi supports multiple channels by default
<weipin1> Hello
<weipin1> everybody
<skeeel> i'm so blind everything was in the readme :(((
<Starnestommy> oops
<nol> im gonna try it
<skeeel> sorry again Starnestommy
<nol> thancks
<cypha> multiple channels/multiple netowrks?
<Starnestommy> cypha: it does
<scunizi> Dizkonnekted, good luck finding that one.. what have you got and what would you like to  accomplish?
<rouini> is there any software like skype using video chat in Ubuntu 8.04
<cypha> fine, i'll give it another shot
<scunizi> rouini, ekiga
<cypha> i really liked mirc to tell you the truth
<magnus_> cypha: did u try chatzilla? :)
<cypha> i could do everything i wanted in mirc
<cypha> and soooo many scripts available
<cypha> i haven't magnus
<cypha> should i?
<magnus_> cypha: i dont know ;)
<Starnestommy> cypha: imho, kvirc is the closest to mirc in terms of interfaces, but irssi is the closest in scripting ability
<cypha> lol
<tim167> Nith: it says i need at leas 4GB to install ubuntu, my usb stick is officially 4GB, but in practice it can only use 3.5GB or so, would that be a problem ?
<Starnestommy> cypha: mirc can also be run in wine
<FactTech> Question: I've got an old Toshiba 335CDS that is dropping to busybox during boot because it doesn't recognize the UUID for the hard drive. If I enter 'modprobe ide-generic' in busybox, then exit, the boot continues normally. Is there a way I can specify a boot option to force the use of ide-generic?
<Sladjannn> Hello, I have a big problem. I have updated mu ubuntu and after reboot my resolution is 800x600 and I can't change it to normal resolution... PLease HELP ME!!! on pvt?
<dundee> I would like to open PHP files in gedit from Gnome commander. Any idea how to do it by double-click?
<cypha> k starnestommy: but are premade scripts readily available?
<Sladjannn> Hello, I have a big problem. I have updated mu ubuntu and after reboot my resolution is 800x600 and I can't change it to normal resolution... PLease HELP ME!!! on pvt?
<schlicht> how can i get the sound configuration from the hardy live cd without a new installation? ( i already upgraded to hardy)
<cypha> i actually haven't installed wine
<szaybus> Hie everyone. Can anyone help me with runing 8.04 on an intel card and 1650x1050 display? Keeps hanging the system...
<Starnestommy> cypha: there are several on irssi's website, and many more elsewhere on the internet
<magnus_> cypha: try it its nice
<rouini> scunizi :how to use ekiga in video chat
<cypha> i've been setting up my ubuntu one thing at a time
<Sladjannn> Hello, I have a big problem. I have updated mu ubuntu and after reboot my resolution is 800x600 and I can't change it to normal resolution... PLease HELP ME!!! on pvt?
<cypha> magnus: try what?
<Dizkonnekted> scunizi: I have an old pc that runs 7.10 just fine, but ive always had problems mounting a second internal hdd, now i want to start fresh with 8.04
<cypha> by the way, what's the difference between dpgk, --purge, rm, and apt-get remove??
<drash> rouini: there's some detailed info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4839621
<scunizi> rouini, will you be talking with another ekiga user or is the other person using something else? if so what?
<Chousuke> cypha: other than them doing completely different things? :/
<bearophile> This place is too much crowded, too many people into a room, I think this room may need a splitting
<cypha> someone told me to --purge something before to make sure it completely was gone
<cypha> otherwise, i usually see apt-get remove
<Chousuke> cypha: apt-get remove essentially does dpkg -r, which does rm in a controlled manner
<cypha> and rm seems to be delete smoething
<fifthrune> Why does it say I have no graphics card driver in Screens and Graphics?  I have the Intel 945 GMA and it works fine for resolution but under 'driver' is says 'none'
<erUSUL> cypha: --purge removes configuration files too
<Chousuke> cypha: rm just removes a file
<cypha> so best is to --purge?
<scunizi> Dizkonnekted, if you install fresh with the second drive installed already it should recognize it and give you access.. If you have the system already installed and then put the HD into the machine, you typically have to edit fstab
<cypha> so that all remnants of a package are gone?
<Chousuke> cypha: only if you want to get rid of the configuration
<Chousuke> cypha: sometimes you don't want that
<cypha> ok, so if i took a long time setting up the config for the thing, and i may want the thing in the future...i should not --purge
<rouini> scunizi: is there anther software
<Chousuke> cypha: yes.
<szaybus> ﻿Hi everyone. Can anyone help me with runing 8.04 on an intel card and 1650x1050 display? Keeps hanging the system...
<cypha> cool
<bearophile> I'll try the supergrub then
<dundee> Hi. I am trying to open PHP files in gedit from Gnome commander (via double-click). But it tells me something about that I have to set application/x-php in Control Center. But there is nothing like this...any idea?
<Chousuke> cypha: you could also just take a copy of the config, though. :)
<EshiKaio> szaybus, works for me
<cypha> what about apt-get remove? that just does purge without removing the config files?
<cypha> what do you mean take a copy of the config?
<scunizi> rouini, use skype on ubuntu if the other user is using skype.. linux version now has video
<EshiKaio> szaybus, I use intel chip and 1650x1050 without problem
<Chousuke> cypha: copy the config file somewhere in order to store it
<Chousuke> cypha: nothing special, just a copy :P
<cypha> ohoh, i see
<cypha> how do i see what each program is using as its config file?
<rouini> scunizi:did you know kopete
<Chousuke> cypha: you need to read their manual to know that
<cypha> oh
<cypha> i see
<cypha> and all files for a program aren't kept in a single folder, right?
<cypha> it's all over the partition?
<Chousuke> usually it's something in /etc, or in your home directory.
<Chousuke> well, not all over, but yes
<Chousuke> that's why we have packages
<cypha> k, makes sense
<Chousuke> to make it easier to install and remove applications
<Sladjannn> hello
<cypha> what's the difference between a directory and a folder?
<magnus_> cypha: chatzilla its easy to hide joins nicks etc there, and has a nice gui
<Starnestommy> cypha: just the name.
<Chousuke> cypha: just the terminology
<cypha> oh
<Chousuke> cypha: they're traditionally directories on UNIX, and folders on windows
<cypha> but a directory is .directory ?
<Chousuke> no.
<cypha> as opposed to /whatever/
<Sladjannn> I have a problem, I have updated mu ubuntu 7.10 and now I cant change resolution to 1024x753,
<Sladjannn> I have a problem, I have updated mu ubuntu 7.10 and now I cant change resolution to 1024x753,  PLEASE HELP ME
<cypha> what's the . ?
<Slavi3> hello to all!
<Sladjannn> I have a problem, I have updated mu ubuntu 7.10 and now I cant change resolution to 1024x753,  PLEASE HELP ME on pvt
<Chousuke> cypha: a directory is a folder and a folder is a directory :)
<scunizi> rouini, no.. but kopete is kinda like pidgin
<douye> cypha: thought the . makes it a hidden folder
<Starnestommy> cypha: a . at the start of a file or directory name makes it hidden
<Chousuke> cypha: the . is a traditional unix way of marking hidden files
<cypha> what does the . mean then? at the beginning
<cypha> ohh
<cypha> ok
<Chousuke> cypha: it works for both directories and files
<Sladjannn> I have a problem, I have updated mu ubuntu 7.10 and now I cant change resolution to 1024x753,  PLEASE HELP ME on pvt
<ramukmar> cypha: the .folders are also where config files usually go
<szaybus> anyone here using intel 965 on a 16:10 display and hardy?
<Starnestommy> !repeat > Sladjannn
<Chousuke> (because directories are files, in unix)
<cypha> i see
<suliman> hi i have this problem "cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071017)]/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs"
<cypha> and what does that mean......a directory is a file?
<cypha> i've ehard that a few times now
<Esteth_> I've enabled enhanced desktop effects, and now whatever menu or window is in focus has a purple glow around it. How do i change the color of this glow?
<rouini> scunizi: you are a new user or old one
<Chousuke> cypha: it means that it behaves a lot like any other file
<Chousuke> cypha: to the user that often doesn't matter, but it's visible if you program for unix.
<Xpistos> here is a question: I am having trouble with my dell dj ditty. When I plug it in i get a mtp error. Anyone have ideas on how to address this? I have libmtp7 already installed
<Dizkonnekted> scunizi: Thanks for the response, I have the drives already installed, I was hoping to find a good guide on how to make the best use of them, partition size guides that kind of thing, looks like I'll have my work cut out then!! :\
<scunizi> rouini, New? Old? 3+yrs with ubuntu and I'm over 45 yrs old.
<Starnestommy> suliman: put a # at the start of the first line of /etc/apt/sources.list with gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cypha> cool
<rouini> scunizi:you are very kind
<Slavi3> i have a problem with MySQL. I cannot enter to it and create a my first database. I have so problem - "slavik@slavik-laptop:~$ sudo mysqladmin -u root password MyPassword
<Slavi3> [sudo] password for slavik:
<Slavi3> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Slavi3> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<Slavi3> slavik@slavik-laptop:~$
<Slavi3> "
<scunizi> Dizkonnekted, partitioning is a different matter.. / should be about 8-12 gigs /swap 1 gig max and /home the rest.  unless you want to break  out /usr and /var
<cypha> ﻿scunizi: i wasn't able to get my microphone going in skype, although i had no trouble with the video
<Starnestommy> Slavi3: add a -p to that command
<PPKuma> hi, i can't get access to http://packages.ubuntu.com , can someone help me?
<suliman> Starnestommy : thank you
<Myrtti> !paste | Slavi3
<ubottu> Slavi3: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Chousuke> cypha: for example, a "." at the beginnin of a filename marks any file hidden. because directories are files, this automatically applies to them as well. :)
<szaybus> slaci3 check if mysqld is runing
<szaybus> *slavi3
<Starnestommy> PPKuma: it's been down intermittently for a while
<scunizi> cypha, mic seems to be a problem for me all the time on 8.04.. it's weird.. I think it has something to do with an intel onboard cound card.
<cypha> chousake: so what if i don't know if it's hidden or not..can i no longer call it /whatever ?
<cypha> scunizi: mine has never worked
<PPKuma> Starnestommy: oh... yesterday someone told me here the site was working ok...
<scunizi> cypha, 7.10 worked great.
<ramukmar> cypha: changing the input source from "mic" to something else and back fixes it for me
<rouini> scunizi: where are you from
<Sladjannn> I have a problem, I have updated mu ubuntu 7.10 and now I cant change resolution to 1024x753,  PLEASE HELP ME on pvt
<Slavi3> Starnestommy: thank you! i wil try to do it...
<Souler> hi
<ramukmar> cypha: strange though
<Souler> I need help
<PPKuma> Starnestommy: is that why the apt-get is not working?
<Souler> <_<
<Starnestommy> PPKuma: packages.ubuntu.com usually isn't used by apt-get
<Souler> I need help installing video driver
<scunizi> rouini, a little of everywhere. now in us
<Chousuke> cypha: you always know whether a file is hidden or not
<drash> for mic issues and a possible solution --> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu#audio_issues
<Souler> >_>
<cypha> how?
<Chousuke> cypha: a hidden file's name *always* has the . at the front
<Souler> meh..... when u done helping him, PM me.
<cypha> how will i see it if it's hidden?
<cypha> and how will i know it exists?
<rouini> scunizi:you are using Ubuntu 8.04 ? or what
<Chousuke> well most filemanagers can show you hidden files
<PPKuma> Starnestommy: so... i have a problem. Is there any command i can diagnose why the apt-get is not working?
<Dizkonnekted> scunizi: Thanks, Do you have any guidance about setting up the user(s) /home folder?
<scunizi> drash, hardy isn't alsa based..
<cypha> then why even hide it in the first place
<dingya19861013> Where am I?
<scunizi> rouini, yes
<drash> cypha: it might be a good idea to turn on viewing of hidden files in any GUI based file manger you use to get the hang of it
<Chousuke> cypha: because you might not want to always see it
<szaybus> anyone with experience with intel 965 graphics? cant get x to work in 1650x1050 - it hangs the system, the open intel drivers dosent change anything, anyway to downgrade xserver in 8.04 to stable?
<Starnestommy> PPKuma: run "sudo apt-get update" then look for any error messages
<cypha> yeah, even in windows i always had hidden files viewable
<cypha> they just had a transparent tint
<scunizi> Dizkonnekted, not sure I understand that question.. you can place it on a different drive if you want.
<PPKuma> Starnestommy: ok, will do that, thanks
<Souler> I need help >_>
<drash> scunizi: no, but with pulseaudio it can work together like clockwork, also on top of alsa
<suliman> how to upgrade ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 by CD
<rouini> scunizi: i have amd is good or bad?
<Chousuke> cypha: for example, the command line utility "ls" only shows hidden files if you give it the "-a" option. that is, "ls -a"
<cypha> scunizi: it says i have nvidia sound stuff, but my sound stuff is an onboard intel
<Starnestommy> Souler: what kind of video card are you using?
<Souler> amd is good
<Souler> I use Nvidia
<cypha> chousuke, good to know
<Souler> but... I can't downoad any drivers from Nvidia website
<Starnestommy> suliman: I think you need the alternate CD for that
<Souler> I need to use my support page at HP
<Souler> but then
<scunizi> rouini, there's no real answer to that.
<Souler> I cant find any for linux
<Ziroday> Souler: are you trying to download nvidia drivers for your graphics card?
<szaybus> ﻿anyway to downgrade xserver in 8.04 to stable?
<magnus_> cypha: just hit ctrl-h in nautilius to show hidden files
<Souler> The ones I download from Nvidia webpager..... they dont work
<Chousuke> cypha: actually another way to view hidden files is "ls .*" ("ls all files that start with a .")
<Souler> ya
<suliman> <Starnestommy> how to  alternate
<Souler> I need drivers for linux
<cypha> what's nautilus?
<rouini> scunizi: people here prefer intel
<Ziroday> Souler: use the hardware drivers managert
<Starnestommy> suliman: I don't remember
<rsk> Souler: what driver
<Souler> I did
<Starnestommy> cypha: it's gnome's file manager
<Souler> problem is
<cypha> oh ok
<Ziroday> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scunizi> drash, I'll give it a try.. haven't tried that solution yet
<Souler> I got no internet connection on Linux
<Chousuke> cypha: most configuration files that are in your home directory are hidden in this manner
<cypha> yeah, i'm in gnome, although i still don't know why one would choose gnome over the others
<suliman> thanks
<Dizkonnekted> scunizi: Sorry, I was wondering what you would suggest for making the best possible space available for each user(s)
<scunizi> rouini, less issues sometimes.. espicailly on laptops from what I understand.
<drash> scunizi: i'm looking for the url, very informative new stuff on that front, brb, it's on pulseaudio.org wiki somewhere
<cypha> chousuke: k, i'll start using -a as a habit if i ever use ls
<szaybus> ﻿anyway to downgrade xserver in 8.04 to stable? please pm me...
<Souler> When last time I tried installing drivers, it said I needed some linux kernel interface.... but I dunno where to get it. >_>
<aCCe-> how to format USB on ubuntu?
<cypha> i think i've used it once cuz of some instruction
<Chousuke> cypha: usually you don't need to see all the files though. :)
<ushimitsudoki> Souler: if you want to d/l the drivers from nvidia: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html you can download to a usb drive or something. You can get the linux-headers package from Synaptic
<amenado> aCCe--> you use the tool fdisk
<Chousuke> cypha: they're hidden because you usually don't need to care about them.
<aCCe-> where is fdisk
<cypha> ahh
<aCCe-> ?
<cypha> good point
<drash> scunizi: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<drash> it's a read, but it delivers ;)
<Souler> thx ushimitsudoki
<amenado> aCCe--> whereis  fdisk   on a command line
<scunizi> Dizkonnekted, each user is placed in /home with their own directory.. like /home/bill or /home/sally  .. they will only use the amount of space that is needed for the programs  installed.
<cypha> do i have pulseaudio?
<rouini> scunizi: time by time windows lost their funs
<aCCe-> to use on terminal
<Sladjannn> hello, I have updated my ubuntu and now I can't change resolution to normal... Please help me on pvt!!!
<drash> cypha yes, if you installed 8.04
<cypha> k
<cypha> i still haven't understood how the soundcard works in linux
<aCCe-> amenado,
<cypha> or at least its drivers
<aCCe-> i use fdisk
<aCCe-> Usage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device
<aCCe-> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<aCCe->   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<aCCe->   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<aCCe->   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<aCCe-> and dev/ what is usb here?
<aCCe-> and dev/ what is usb here?
<yaman> hi evey one i need help please i am facing a big problem i yesterday i downloaded the hardy and installed it on my computer and i found that is my wireless card is not working i tried to make it work like i did in dapper b4 and no success plz need help
<amenado> aCCe--> to use it, please man fdisk so you get a flavor of its options
<drash> it's complex indeed cypha, very little do to the brim , thanking the forums and places like these for that kind of info :)
<szaybus> Sladjannn prv!
<Sladjannn> hello, I have updated my ubuntu and now I can't change resolution to normal... Please help me on pvt!!!
<netsrot> Hi, what is trackerd good for?
<lidongyang_> 中文
<cypha> yeah, the soundcard doesn't even show up as the same one from windows
<ushimitsudoki> !cn | lidongyang_
<beerfan> I just upgraded to Hardy and I have no sound.
<ubottu> lidongyang_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cypha> ..i think i have an onboard intel, but it says nvidia on linux
<empty_> Hello all
<Dizkonnekted> scunizi: Ahhh ok! I think I was getting confused, thank you for the help!
<Starnestommy> netsrot: it's used for searching with the deskbar
<amenado> yaman-> lets start with what have you done to check your wifi ?
<scunizi> Dizkonnekted, no proplem
<scunizi> *problem
<Dizkonnekted> this place rocks, keep up the good work guys!!!
<Dizkonnekted> is it ok to idle here?
<Starnestommy> Dizkonnekted: it is on most of freenode
<amenado> Dizkonnekted-> you can come back and share your knowledge too, when you start getting comfy
<empty_> I see that ubuntu has ppc support, but I can't seem to get my powermac to boot off the cd.  YellowDog linux boots okay though.  Any ideas?
<thomas001> hi,i added the intrepid sources to my apt sources.list,but i set apt's default-release to hardy, but still it wants to upgrade packages like sudo to the intrepid version. why?
<drash> beerfan: did you try to check any error messages when starting anything from a console ?
<EshiKaio> empty_, have you downloaded the ppc  iso?
<empty_> EshiKaio, yep
<netsrot> Starnestommy: ok, I don't use that so how do I disable/remove it?
<EshiKaio> which sofrware you burned the iso?
<empty_> I tried the 8.0 ppc and 7.1 ppc isos
<yaman> amenado-> when i use the iwlist i found the wlan0 network is down
<szaybus> how do downgrade xserver to version from 7.04 in 8.04??
<empty_> I used my winderz box, iso recorder for xp
<Sladjannn> Hello I have updated my ubuntu and there a few things which doesn't work,can I go back with my sistem before updating and how!! PLEASE HELP ME<PLEASE. ON PVT
<beerfan> drash, no I have only tried the hardware test so far
<empty_> I see all the files an such
<amenado> yaman-> did you try to use the nm to configure your nic card?
<milos_> Sladjannn, what type of cadr do you have
<Starnestommy> netsrot: I don't remember exactly how to disable it, but it might be in system > preferences > sessions
<ours_polaire> fr
<szaybus> SLADJANN i have sent you a pm already please rely
<Starnestommy> Sladjannn: what things don't work?
<drash> szaybus, safest route might be via Synaptic package manager, in the settings on the last tab you can 'force' down (or up) any version of a package you want
<Myrtti> !register | szaybus, Sladjannn
<ubottu> szaybus, Sladjannn: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<dassouki> is there a way i can use my internal soundcard fpr playback and my usb capture card as capture input
<yaman> amenado-> nop
<yaman> i don;t know how to
<netsrot> Starnestommy: I don't use gnome =(
<amenado> Sladjannn-> we encourage people to share the knowledge, stay on the channel please
<drash> beerfan: do you have pulseaudio daemon running (you can check via system monitor) ?
<szaybus> Sladjannn what gfx card do u use?
<Sladjannn> resolution, I can't change it... I have nVidia GeForce4
<snewp> is there anyone has an idea about the error: no-user in oidentd ?
<no7up4u2> sup all
<Sladjannn> resolution, I can't change it... I have nVidia GeForce4
<amenado> yaman-> you mentioned you made it work like in dapper, did you do the same steps? can you elaborate what steps you took?
<bariga> does anyone know if the ubuntu studio 4.2.3-2 for amd64 is working properly yet?
<Sladjannn> nv nvidia riva 128
<beerfan> drash, I see pulseaudio yeah
<empty_> EshiKaio, it spins the disc but stays at this white screen
<szaybus> 8.04 dosent write the driver to xorg.conf usually (in my case on intel it dosent) so you may try to force it
<rodders_> ping jarick
<adakole5> pls want to know how to install some softwares like autocad and esword
<Xpistos> C ya
<szaybus> so try ading Driver "nv" in xorg.conf device section
<Sladjannn> can someone help me
<Starnestommy> adakole5: you might need to use wine
<beerfan> drash, I found a howto install and it describes a bunch of things which don't exist on my system (adding users to pulseaudio groups, config files, etc.). Did the upgrade not complete the configuration?
<dassouki> is there a way i can use my internal sound card for playback and my usb capture card as capture input
<amenado> adakole5-> if its in the repository, pretty much like the other packages, download via synaptic, if not, it depends on the apps
<yaman> amenado -> rmmod ndiswrapper
<yaman> ;ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5
<yaman> ;apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils;then install the ndiswrapper5.1;echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<yaman> ;sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<yaman> ; sudo ndiswrapper -l
<no7up4u2> is ther a way to install nessus without having to leave the nessus port open 24/7?
<EshiKaio> empty_, have you tried the live cd?
<Sladjannn> milos_: where are u from?
<drash> beerfan: pulseaudio is new and complex, i think it's very likely that it came with very conservative defaults
<milos_> Sladjannn, Sarajevo
<yaman>  amenado -> i have a saved paper from the ubuntu forum View Poll Results: Did this HOWTO for Dell E1505 Wireless help you?
<milos_> Sladjannn, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<empty_> EshiKaio, I tried that one first
<tim167> after the login screen i get an empty screen, light brown with mouse cursor only, how to fix this ? thanks
<empty_> EshiKaio, then read that I needed the ppc iso
<bearophile> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 as second OS. It doesn't boot at all. Now I have tried the "supergrub" too, and after running some time it stops after writing: "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"
<drash> beerfan: besides that, you have checked that all your channels are unmuted, using alsamixer for instance ?
<Sladjannn> milos_: sta dalje???
<amenado> yaman-> okay, so you got a broadcom 43xx chips, i have so far been unsuccessful with that chip to make it work..so am  going to pass
<CescoAiel> I have a weird issue with the Hardy tg3 driver on a BCM5722 (Dell Poweredge T105). Anyone got experience with that?
<bazhang> bearophile, what exact error are you getting from the installer disk (or livecd)
<Souler> On most systems, this means that you will need to locate and install the correct kernel-source, kernel-headers, or kernel-devel package;   ----------------How do I know its correct and where can I get it. help me please, I'm tottaly new to linux.
<Sladjannn> milos_: uradio sam ono sto si mi rekao
<kidvid711> I don't know how to install :-D
<adakole5> <amenado> it is not, they are windows based softwares
<bazhang> Sladjannn, english here
<CescoAiel> basically when I reboot with the cable connected, the network doesn't come up, even through the system thinks it is
<Sladjannn> ok sorry I didn't know
<Starnestommy> adakole5: then you'll need to use wine to run those
<beerfan> drash: as far as I can tell the volume settings are the same as prior to the upgrade (nothing is muted)
<amenado> Souler-> those are fairly advanced subject within linux, so you may want to start with just getting around linux rather than compiliing kernels
<Sladjannn> milos_ what next?
<CescoAiel> if I reboot *or* remove/reload tg3 with disconnected cable, and then plug it in, it will work fine
<Souler> amenado.... I need it to install my video drivers
<Souler> and I need that
<yaman> amenado-> i think i have it working on knoppix and drapper you know i have a dell inspiron 6400 laptop i can't change it ... some thing installed here by default in the system i need to take off and it';s blocking my drivers from getting work
<Souler> cuz last time
<bazhang> souler what dirvers
<Souler> i needed that
<ere> how can I select my monitor model, dpgk what else?
<Souler> Nvidia
<Souler> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_169.12.html
<Souler> the ones here
<bazhang> Souler, no need
<drash> beerfan: "aplay -l" (that's an L) shows all your cards (if you might have more than one) ?
<Souler> I got the 7 series one
<amenado> Souler-> then you have to look for tutorials via google,  topic  ubuntu +driver compilation
<bearophile> bazhang: I have WinXP on a raid 1 and I have given up trying to install it on that raid as second OS, so I have a third HD now, I have installed it from live CD and it has given no errors, but it doesn't boot, if I force the correct drive it gives "Reboot and select proper boot device" I have then tried supergrub and its booting stops there, at that "running..." line
<Esteth_> How do i change the glow color in ccsm?
<beerfan> drash, in the message and user logs I'm seeing messages "Failed to initialize daemon" and "This program is not intended to be run as root"
<EshiKaio> empty_, try the ppc cd you burned on other machines
<Souler> it says driver is enabled but its not working.......
<amenado> Souler-> i myself do not normally compile drivers, lest i really must
<bazhang> bearophile, the alt cd can set up raid etc
<milos__> Sladjannn, restart computer, and if that doesn't help then try this http://pastebin.com/m2acad7c0
<empty_> EshiKaio, should the ppc iso be able to boot an x86 box?
<ere> how can I select my monitor model?
<drash> beerfan: ah that's informative, what daemon are we dealing with exactly ? pulseaudio ?
<bazhang> bearophile, or fix grub
<yaman>  amenado-> 2 when i try to make my modem work the sound card stop and a message uppers telling me to reload it then i found no voice come out ? do you know how to fix this ? please i don't have any connection way i can't use the local connection area only !:(
<nu-tu-ubuntu> 'lo all
<ushimitsudoki> Souler: you can follow this guide to install the driver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual  You must be careful that you have disabled the drivers that try to load by default
<beerfan> drash, that was about the pulseaudio daemon yes
<bazhang> bearophile, boot in live cd and sudo grub from command line
<bearophile> bazhang: the computer shop has told me otherwise, but that's not important now, I already have a third HD into the PC (and it works correctly from Win)
<Souler> so there is no way I can fix my drivers without doing it?
<amenado> bearophile-> please post your menu.lst and lets see what we may suggest as fix..paste in pastebin please
<beerfan> drash, and main.c
<drash> beerfan: try killing it ( "killall pulseaudio" ) and restart via "pulseaudio -D" and report back what happens please
<ere> where can I select my monitor model and resolution??
<beerfan> drash, also saying it couldn't open /etc/pulse/default.pa but that file seems valid
<level09> I've just installed ubuntu, what web development tools are available for me now ?
<amenado> yaman-> im afraid, i cant assist with sound, as mine dont have one either, network stuff i can help you
<sudobash> SirSilhouette you in atl?
<nu-tu-ubuntu> Probably a stupid question, but has anyone had much experience with the alsamixer?
<erUSUL> drash: beerfan "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart"
<Itaku> how do i broadcast music to shoutcast? what program should i use?
<drash> erUSUL: thx !
<amenado> level09-> several, depending on which programming lang you like to use, lots of java, python, perl ide floating around
<ere> where can I select my monitor model and resolution??
<beerfan> drash, restarting pulse hung rhythmbox, nice
<amenado> Itaku install icecast and ices2
<SirSilhouette> sudobash: erm... yes.
<yaman> amenado -> because i am new on linux and i am not a professional doing such things can you tell me where should i surf to found some drivers information ? or some thing could help ?
<drash> :) help is never without new problems i guess :p
<ptn107> how do I list open ssh tunnels from the terminal?
<ere> my problem is i cant select 1024 resolution
<beerfan> still no sound
<szaybus> ere: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SirSilhouette> sudobash: why do you ask?
<ere> szaybus:  then?
<sudobash> just curious...
<SirSilhouette> ahh. ok.
<szaybus> w8
<sudobash> no reason dont be scared
<szaybus> ill pass u mine
<bearophile> bazhang: http://codepad.org/8JzPxn0f
<sudobash> ptn107 ps aux or top will allow you to see running processes
<SirSilhouette> ok. as long as you aren't looking in my window or something. :-)
<amenado> !wireless | yaman   as a start
<ubottu> yaman   as a start: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sudobash> ps aux |less
<beerfan> drash, restarting didn't work
<Itaku> amenado: E: Couldn't find package icecast
<ere> szaybus:  but no same video card
<szaybus> dosent matter
<Balachmar> I my wireless connection is unstable, anyone else heard of this. It is a netgear WG111
<Balachmar> It wroked fine in feisty
<ptn107> sudobash: do i have to kill the process to close it, or can I use an ssh command at the terminal to do it
<szaybus> hmm
<drash> beerfan: not with pulseaudio -D or with the command erUSUL gave here ?
<possaceh> rrrrr
<wd4lko> how can i get usplash to work, it died a few days ago ?
<szaybus> 8.04 dosent save these
<szaybus> what graphics?
<Balachmar> And other wirelsess cards work fine as well, so it isn't the router
<yaman> amenado-> thanx
<beerfan> drash, I tried both
<amenado> Itaku-> perhaps icecast2
<yaman> i ll be back
<nu-tu-ubuntu> i've just installed ubuntu afresh, and im finding that alsamixer won't start. Getting a "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory" error
<bazhang> bearophile, unetbootin? that is not live cd--what did you install with unetbootin
<szaybus> ere what graphics chip are you using?
<CescoAiel> I have a weird issue with the Hardy tg3 driver on a BCM5722 (Dell Poweredge T105)
<CescoAiel> basically when I reboot with the cable connected, the network doesn't come up, even through the system thinks it is
<CescoAiel> if I reboot *or* remove/reload tg3 with disconnected cable, and then plug it in, it will work fine
<empty_> EshiKaio, I'll try the disc on another computer, but will have to disconnect to test. bbl
<ere> szaybus: http://www.asdasdasdasdasd.pastebin.com/m2573ec23
<empty_> EshiKaio, thanks
<Itaku> amenado: i already got a shoutcast server running on a remote server and i got the music but i want to stream on it
<jel> hey! I upgraded gf's comp from 7.10 to 8.04 and now the console tty's are dark green text on black which is quite unreadable on the LCD monitor. Where do I change the color of the tty console? TIA!
<marlun> Has someone else had any problems with their Firefox 3.0b5? All my bookmarks is gone and if I go to a page I can't go back (no history) and the tabs loading animation on tabs never disapear as if its still loading.
<bearophile> bazhang: :-) That's the menu.lst inside the directory created by supergrub
<drash> beerfan: maybe not the nicest of proposals, but you might check that pulseaudio is checked in your autostart settings, logout and report back .. sorry things take a while with audio sometimes
<beerfan> drash, ok very confused I have audio in my headphones plugged in the front but not on the speakers if headphones are unplugged. What does that mean?
<dgts123> how can i print all users that belong to a specific group?
<amenado> Itaku if you have the tools, then start the daemon that streams
<ere> szaybus:  let me log out, brb
<wers> for some reason, the fonts of texts on my firefox 3 beta 5 (on hardy) look like times new roman
<Gruber> hey, I got a problem with my alsa-driver.. and now I'd just like to reset the whole thing and start from scratch (on the ALSA-part that is, really don't wanna reinstall everything again).. anyone know how I can get alsa up and running again?
<amenado> dgts123-> grep groupname /etc/group
<bearophile> bazhang: I presume you want the other, from the installed HD, then
<bazhang> bearophile, did you sudo grub from livecd (ubuntu) that should get a grub prompt
<wers> this is weird. any idea?
<dgts123> thx amenado
<crunchybumble> how can I determine if my USB thumbstick is being detected?
<nu-tu-ubuntu> alsa ate my babies.
<bearophile> bazhang: okay, I'll do that then, I'll have to reboot then..
<drash> beerfan: that sounds like a config problem, i'm lost there i'm afraid
<amenado> crunchybumble-> dmesg  and look near the very end
<bazhang> nu-tu-ubuntu, interesting but offtopic
<bearophile> bazhang: later.
<bazhang> bearophile, wait
<nu-tu-ubuntu> apologies :)
<bazhang> oops
<T1m0thy> Is there some fix for the Intel 3945 yet?
<amenado> Itaku you have your playlist in /etc/ices2  yes?
<tim167> can i install fluxbox on the latest ubuntu ? apt-get doesnt find it... thanks
<bazhang> tim167, sure apt-cache search fluxbox
<lapatri> hola tiene drivers la Intel Corporation 82845G/GL
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tim167> bazhang: thanks ill try that
<ere> szbalint: im here, any ideas?
<lapatri> thanks
<szaybus> yep
<ere> szbalint:  do you remember the command to change my monitor name and resolution?
<szaybus> clear the file, delete duplacate screen and device secions
<beasty> any qt developpers inhere ?
<szaybus> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tim167> bazhang: i did that, but still no luck.. E: couldn't find package fluxbox
<bazhang> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-3 (hardy), package size 938 kB, installed size 3756 kB
<bazhang> tim167, enable universe repo
<drash> beerfan: if you have some time, you might wanna check http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup, it's very detailed and explanatory. Got me out of a similar audio mess with better sound than ever before, worth the effort in my opinion. All the best.
<szaybus> you can try that first then restart x
<milos__> szaybus, i think dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't wok any more for resolution in hardy
<beerfan> drash, thanks. I got sound now. Not sure why. I'll check that out.
<szaybus> i doubt he is using hardy
<jel> cosole, virtual ttys, using framebuffer. how to change foreground color? current setting is unreadable
<milos__> ok
<Monstermunche> hey all
<szaybus> hardy dosent keep anything in xorg.conf no more
<drash> beerfan: great, one less thing
<amenado> szaybus-> since when?
<szaybus> that sux btw
<szaybus> i dont have anything
<szaybus> it just says configured video device
<szaybus> period
<milos__> yeah
<yao> pleses tell me how to watch rmvb movies ?thank you very much!
<SwedeMike> anyone have any hints how I can migrate all settings/passwords/cookies from my firefox2 on windows to firefox3b5 on ubuntu? FEBE that I found that does this, doesn't seem to work on 3b5
<fatbrain> lol, in "Movie Player" I went to Preferences>Display and pressed "Reset to Default" and that gave me really crappy hue! how do I revert it to "normal"?
<szaybus> the same with display
 * delcoyote willdo
<CescoAiel> My BCM5722 (driver TG3 on Dell PowerEdge T105 running Hardy) has a weird issue: if I reboot or remove/reload tg3 with cable connected, the network doesn't work, even though the system thinks it is up, and link is established. If I do same with network cable removed, and *then* connect, it works fine!
<drash> SwedeMike: they're all text files, should be no problem copying them into a fresh profile (to be safe) and see what gives
<amenado> CescoAiel-> what is tg3 driver for? what functionality?
<erUSUL> amenado: is a network driver for ethernet
<SwedeMike> drash: ff3 on ubuntu seems to store for instance cookies in a sqlite file
<CescoAiel> Broadcom BCM57xx Trigon3 NIC driver
<tim167> bazhang: ah ok, can you give me a hint how to enable universe repo from the commandline ? thanks!
<erUSUL> amenado: GB i think
<CescoAiel> erUSUL: correct!
<amenado> erUSUL is gigabit supported yet in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> CescoAiel: you should raise a bug report against the kerne on launchpad as it seems a kernel bug
<bazhang> tim167, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list uncomment (remove # in front) universe then update
<RAdams> err... here's a simple question. How do I tell if my laptop has bluetooth capability or not?
<CescoAiel> erUSUL: I prolly should... *sigh*
<ubuntu> I'm back, from the liveCD this time, and this is probably the file someone was asking me minutes ago: http://codepad.org/ony3jLFK
<erUSUL> amenado: afaics many if not all GB ethernet chips has support and there is a bunch of 10Gb drivers too
<amenado> RAdams-> umm you read the manual for it?
<tim167> bazhang: many thanks
<szaybus> how to downgrade xorg-server to version used in 7.04?
 * CescoAiel is building a new server... quickest solution will prolly be putting in a realtek pci nic...  ;-)
<bazhang> tim167, find it?
<szaybus> or to any stable release?
<erUSUL> amenado: my rt8169 works fine here ;) (no that i use it much though)
<RAdams> amenado: that wouldn't help. it's not new, and this model came both with and without bluetooth
<DjViper> bazhang: that tutorial didn't help one bit
<_Andrew> I hope so otherwise I wonder how my linux gigabit router works.. hehe
<amenado> erUSUL-> oh okay,I didnt know that..  ill be on the lookout for one, once i type fast enuff <wink>
<bazhang> DjViper, who gave it to you
<yao> how to install apache?
<bazhang> RAdams, what about trying to connect with a bluetooth device then
 * CescoAiel is going over to launchpad now
<JoelAlejandro> yao: To install Apache, sudo apt-get install apache2
<amenado> RAdams-> perhaps in the bios there maybe a clue? or some kind of blue led to indicate it is active?
<bazzieb> does anyone here have a usefull SWAT howto document?
<RAdams> bazhang... I don't have one :D and nope, no led, but like i said, this model came with and without bluetooth
<yao> thank you!
<RAdams> im just curious is all
<bazhang> RAdams, :)
<_Andrew> bazzieb, to me SWAT means so many different things..
<bearophile> bazhang: http://codepad.org/ony3jLFK
<bazzieb> i need to configure samba
<JoelAlejandro> Hello there. I'm having trouble with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and my USB mouse. I'm using a HP530 Laptop. I have 2 USB devices: a Genius NetScroll 100 Mouse & a Huawei SmartAX MT810 modem.
<bazzieb> so i can see shares from my windows network
<ere> szbalint:  nothing my system crased i did a restore
<RAdams> bazzieb: look at your question, then look at joel's below yours
<JoelAlejandro> The modem and the mouse seems to conflict. Right now I can use the modem, but I can't move the mouse. Touchpad works perfectly.
<JoelAlejandro> Any one can help me out ??
<RAdams> Joel: are they not working at all? or...
<leimer> hi guys
<erUSUL> !samb | bazzieb
<ubottu> Factoid samb not found
<szaybus> anyway to install a stable x11 release in hardy?
<erUSUL> !samba | bazzieb
<ubottu> bazzieb: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<JoelAlejandro> RAdams: Mouse doesn't move or clicks or nothing. Modem's giving me Internet right now.
<gurpreet> someone please tell me what to install in order to improve video quality of dvd playback
<bazhang> bearophile, live cd console now? what about sudo grub then find /boot/grub/stage1
<andor> can i seartch whit packedes whit apt-get who is allready instaled ?
<avenger__> hi
<erUSUL> szaybus: thwe one that comes with hardy is stable
<RAdams> Joel: output of lsusb?
<amenado> JoelAlejandro-> umm you can try to move the irq used by your modem perhaps? configure in the bios maybe?
<bazhang> dpkg -l andor
<livingdaylight> trying radio on rhythmbox but having problems. http://www.turkishbox.com/stream.html wont play?
<JoelAlejandro> RAdams: lsusb output as follows:
<JoelAlejandro> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<JoelAlejandro> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0458:002e KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems)
<JoelAlejandro> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1110:9031 Analog Devices Canada, Ltd (Allied Telesyn)
<JoelAlejandro> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<bazhang> !paste | JoelAlejandro
<ubottu> JoelAlejandro: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ere> anyone can help me i can't select 1024 on resolution :<
<erUSUL> andor: aptitude search string | grep '^i'
<yao> sudo: apt-: command not found        what should  I do?
<bearophile> bazhang: I am in liveCD, result: find /boot/grub/stage1 (hd1,0)
<Starnestommy> yao: apt- isn't a command.  I think you meant to try apt-get
<no7up4u2> Whats the command to tell u what network driver u r using?
<avenger__> I'll think about it
<gurpreet> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<RAdams> JoelAlejandro: Ok, so the mouse is there and can be seen. is it an optical mouse, by any chance?
<notsniw> hi
<yao> ok
<amenado> no7up4u2-> lshw -C network
<no7up4u2> thk u amenado
<esox> Hi I need help for my wifi. I had to install gutsy RT kernel on hardy because hardystudio RT kernel has issues. But I lost the wifi on the gutsy kernel. What package do I need to install ?
<JoelAlejandro> RAdams: Yes, it's an optical Mouse. I discard the chance of this being a hardware problem, as the mouse works perfectly in Windows XP.
<livingdaylight> i'm told a text/html code plugin has to be installed?
<RAdams> joelalejandro: does the laser come on when its plugged in?
<notsniw> im looking for a nice mp3/ogg-player, which i can control via network (http or a client or something)..
<drash> livingdaylight: vlc spits out a list of xml errors on that particular stream .. not ubuntu related it seems
<erUSUL> !info ampache
<ubottu> ampache (source: ampache): web-based audio file management system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.3.5-dfsg1-1 (hardy), package size 1061 kB, installed size 5544 kB
<livingdaylight> drash: hi again, yes, rhythmbox says a text/html decoder plugin is required. Any idea?
<ere> anyone can help me i can't select 1024 on resolution :<
<JoelAlejandro> RAdams: Yes, it does.
<drash> livingdaylight: hi :) .. no sorry, not running rhytmbox at the moment
<livingdaylight> drash: http://www.turkishbox.com/# that's their homesite, but i can't launch live stream from website either
<bazhang> grub> root (hd1,0)bearophile the setup (hd1)
<szaybus> ere done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Sladjannn> I have updated my ubuntu 7.10 and now video card doesn't work and I can't change resolution. Can I go back with my ubuntu before updating and how... Please hep me. Don't write on pvt I am not registered!!!!
<erUSUL> Sladjannn: «gksudo displayconfig-gtk»
<szaybus> the x11 in hardy is a pre release and its not quite stable coz it crashes on intel 965 on high res where 7.10 works perfectly
<drash> livingdaylight: same here, negative result with vlc and mplayer
<jkp> anyone know if there is a variable i can set on the shell to add a directory to the dynamic linker path temporily?
<szaybus> that is why i want to downgrade the xserver to work
<livingdaylight> drash: ok, thank anyways
<coz_> hey guys.. ah I have been "complaining" about this since edgy... wayv , which is a systemic  gesture recognition application, install and runs on all of the pre-release versions of ubuntu since edgy but as soon as the version is released it no longer works in a user environment but only work if you create a root session..log out out of the user session and into a root session
<JoelAlejandro> RAdams: Any ideas...?
<RAdams> JoelAlejandro: looking for something i saw a few months ago... sec
<Sladjannn> erUSUL: wht I wrote that it opened screens and graphic preferences and there I can change resolution. I have SAMSUNG SyncMaster 753monitor and GeForce 4.
<randall> hey e1
<JoelAlejandro> RAdams: ok ^^
<bazhang> !brainstorm | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<andor> where can i see and chose what programs who start ut when i boot up (k)ubuntu?
<bearophile> bazhang: done both comands, it says succeded 2 times, now do I reboot?
<Sladjannn> I have updated my ubuntu 7.10 and now video card doesn't work and I can't change resolution. Can I go back with my ubuntu before updating and how... Please hep me. Don't write on pvt I am not registered!!!!
<bazhang> bearophile, worth a shot :)
<bearophile> bazhang: I'll try, thank you already!
<coz_>  bazhang this is not about brainstorming it is about someone removing the capability of an application to run in a user environment  .. and application that runs on every distribution
<randall> how can i tell if my nick is registered
<bobesponja> hi
<bazhang> coz_, but offtopic here
<Starnestommy> randall: /msg nickserv info nickname
<Sladjannn> I have updated my ubuntu 7.10 and now video card doesn't work and I can't change resolution. Can I go back with my ubuntu before updating and how... Please hep me. Don't write on pvt I am not registered!!!!
<bobesponja> is it planned to ship ff3 rc1 or is that for ubuntu+1?
<bazhang> Sladjannn, what card
<coz_> bazhang, how is an application that is inteneded to run on hardy  an application that is accessibility realated   "off topic"??
<ere> what's the command to open the monitor propierties, select monitor model, resolution etc
<randall> it dont show anything star
<bazhang> bobesponja, final will be soon (this version)
<astro76> bobesponja: yes Firefox will be updated
<drash> andor: your own processes are in $HOME/.config/autostart
<Starnestommy> randall: which client are you using?
<randall> irssi
<lordleemo>     
<ubutom> Hi there, is there an easy way to share a USB-HDD currently connected to my PC on my network? Don't have the option to share the drive when I right-click it.
<bobesponja> astro76, bazhang ok thanks
<Starnestommy> randall: look for a new window in the status bar
<milos__> Sladjannn, join #ubuntu-rs
<andor> drash: ty
<bazhang> coz_, you are asking for a feature that does not exist; this is support, therefore offtopic
<astro76> randall: /whois randall , you are currently not registered, or at least not identified
<randall> ok
<Sladjannn> bazhang:  NVidia GeForce 4 (generic)
<randall> i try to register again
<randall> lol
<Ax-Ax> what cli command can i use to do math like 1+1?
<coz_> bazhang, the feature exitst  this is a result of bad development   since edgy the dev say it works  I say it never works
<Starnestommy> randall: your nick appears to already be registered
<bazhang> Sladjannn, what driver and how installed
<astro76> randall: after you register, you have to /msg nickserv identify password to sign in
<bazhang> coz_, please stop
<randall> kk
<coz_> bazhang, are you one of the developers?
<bazhang> !ot | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<coz_> bazhang,  are you one of the developers?
<astro76> coz_: then I suggest continuing to talk to the devs, because you are wasting your breath here ;)
<Starnestommy> coz_: that's not on-topic for this channel
<bazhang> coz_, this is not the place
<szaybus> how to force a downgrade of x11 to version from 7.10 in hardy?
<bazhang> !downgrade | szaybus
<ubottu> szaybus: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<drash> szaybus: re-wire your sources.list to 'gutsy' repo's and tred carefully ...
<coz_> first I do support for compiz fusion   and in that channel if this was related to compiz fu sion it most certainly would not be off topic but , from past experience i dont find this surprising here
<randall> hey star says my nick is already registered but i have never been in here so how do i change my nick
<askand> Firefox 3 rc1 is released! When can we expect to see it in the repositories?
<Starnestommy> randall: /nick <new-nickname>
<erUSUL> randall: /nick newnick
<randall> kk
<bariga> does anyone know if the ubuntu studio 4.2.3-2 for amd64 is working properly yet?
<bazhang> askand, never-->final likely though in short time
<randall1> ok now im registered lol
<bariga> hw do you register ?
<erUSUL> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<bariga> !register
<RAdams> JoelAlejandro: I can't find it now... but google ﻿"0458:002e ubuntu" (no quotes) and variants... it ought to turn up
<erUSUL> bariga: no need to repeat ;P
<bariga> i thougt this was the command to register your nick sorry :p
<JoelAlejandro> RAdams: OK, I'll give it a shot and see what I can find.
<Starnestommy> bariga: the actual command is /msg NickServ REGISTER your-password-here
<askand> ﻿azhang:  ahaa I see, can I read about that somewhere?
<randall1> how is e1 today
<bariga> thx i've just found it on google to :)
<bazhang> askand, it's a secret (shh!) gleaned from folks who work on ubuntu :)
<bearophile> bazhang: the situation is a bit improved now: it boots and it shows the menu to choose the SO. But if I try to select Ubuntu it gives "Error 17: cannot mount selected partition". (Note that from ubuntuCD I can see that HD and it works, and it has the files installed)
<ArmyMan007> hello
<ArmyMan007> i'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on VMware, and Ubuntu won't detect my video card
<bazhang> bearophile, then the listing for ubuntu in menu.lst may be off
<weix> amenado, i found out what it was i cant believe i forgot it was webmin... just thought i would get back to ya.
<ArmyMan007> is the problem with the Ubuntu or with the VMware?
<bazhang> ArmyMan007, it has its own x
<erUSUL> ArmyMan007: what video card does vmware "fakes" ??
<ArmyMan007> um... anyway i can know that?
<astro76> ArmyMan007: vmware will present a virtual (fake) card, you won't be able to actually see the real one
<erUSUL> !webmin | weix
<ubottu> weix: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<bazhang> ArmyMan007, no 3d in vmware
<ArmyMan007> VMware uses VMware tools which "fakes" a video card
<askand> ﻿bazhang: Haha ok, perhaps you could tell the people in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797212 eagerly waiting for rc1 to hit the repos :P
<bazhang> askand, you should :)
<ArmyMan007> so there is no way for me to get 3d support on VMware?
<astro76> ArmyMan007: correct, no way
<bazhang> ArmyMan007, correct
<JoelAlejandro> RAdams: Hmmmm... Didn't find anything useful or readable (no French or Russian reader here =P)...
<drash> ArmyMan007: that'(s a negative indeed
<askand> ﻿bazhang: sure but theyll hate me, that is why I wanted something to refer to ;-)
<ArmyMan007> and what if I use Virtual PC?
<r2d2> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto   << in this guide for vmware will i still need to apply the patch for the vmmon file on ubuntu 8.04 does anybody no ??
<ArmyMan007> will that program use it?
<Balachmar> anyone here knows how to fix an unstable wireless connection? my wifi usb dongle is wg111 v2
<bearophile> bazhang: sorry, I don't understand what you mean (this is the updated (?) file:  http://codepad.org/Tu3nlBsv )
<astro76> ArmyMan007: probably the same situation I'm sure
<Broadcom> Balachmar: what wireless card?
<ArmyMan007> astro76 -> any previous experience with this?
<Balachmar> @Broadcom: Netgear WG111 v2
<astro76> ArmyMan007: depending on what you are trying to do, such as a game perhaps? wine might be able to run it, wine does some directx I believe
<astro76> !appdb | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<gurpreet> is there some vim plugin to understand fluxbox's syntax?
<Starnestommy> ArmyMan007: all virtualization programs fake video cards
<Broadcom> Balachmar: what does lspci say?
<BIOSboiler> i upgraded my ubuntu and now the graphics and display are screwed up, what do i do?
<JoelAlejandro> ﻿﻿ I'm having trouble with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and my USB mouse. I'm using a HP530 Laptop. I have 2 USB devices: a Genius NetScroll 100 Mouse & a Huawei SmartAX MT810 modem. ﻿The modem and the mouse seems to conflict. Right now I can use the modem, but I can't move the mouse. Touchpad works perfectly. Any ideas?
<ArmyMan007> I have wine installed
<ArmyMan007> It's for games too but other programes as well that requires 3D support
<erUSUL> BIOSboiler: define "screwed up" ? have you try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Balachmar> @Broadcom: I can't find it there, but it is a usb dongle
<szaybus> BIOSboilder try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bazhang> bearophile, where is mbr? on a separate hdd?
<szaybus> or reboot it rescuemode and choose xfix
<ArmyMan007> and anyhow, does Ubuntu have it's own kind of "DirectX"?
<bazhang> opengl ArmyMan007
<szaybus> xfix works for me but its a one-time solution - i have to do it every time
<weix> erUSUL, oh thanks!
<ArmyMan007> bazhang -> installed I presume?
<szaybus> x in 8.04 sux bad
<weix> !ebox weix
<ubottu> Factoid ebox weix not found
<bazhang> ArmyMan007, depending on your card yes
<Balachmar> @Broadcom: lsusb return Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0846:6a00 Netgear, Inc. WG111 WiFi (v2)
<weix> weix, !ebox
<Balachmar> @Broadcom: does that help?
<bazhang> weix /msg ubottu ebox
<ArmyMan007> bazhang -> if you havn't noticed the eralier chat, it's an Ubuntu on a virtual pc
<AamirM> hi, Does ubuntu include enough dev libraries so that I can build SDL apps?
<bazhang> ArmyMan007, tell us what you want to do-->perhaps is another solution
<esox> Hi, I need help to recover wifi on a gutsy 2.6.22 rt kernel installed on a hardy. I did that because of xruns on hardys rt kernel. It solved but I lost wifi in the battle
<AamirM> since my modem is not supported
<bearophile> bazhang: I have 3 HD drives, two of them have WinXP on them, and they are in RAID 1 (mirror), I presume the mbr is on them. Then I have a third HD where I am trying to install Ubuntu. if you need more info you may want to tell me where to find such information :-)
<weix> bazhang, im just trying not to fish..
<ArmyMan007> bazhang -> meaning?
<weix> bazhang, and im doin it wrong lol
<drash> AamirM: not by default, but everything is available as long as you activate the 'sources' repo's in your sources.list
<bazhang> bearophile, if the mbr is on another drive than there then that may be the source of your issue
<JoelAlejandro> ﻿﻿ I'm having trouble with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and my USB mouse. I'm using a HP530 Laptop. I have 2 USB devices: a Genius NetScroll 100 Mouse & a Huawei SmartAX MT810 modem. ﻿The modem and the mouse seems to conflict. Right now I can use the modem, but I can't move the mouse. Touchpad works perfectly. Can anyone help me?
<BRGPDC> msg nickserv link bariga 3YEENfjs
<bazhang> weix always keep a PM with the bot here :)
<AamirM> dash: my modem is not supported so I can't use the internet to download...is there any other way?
<Stavros> how can i count how many packages there are in aptitude?
<bazhang> bariga, do that again
<amenado> weix-> oh, congrats for remembering the name
<hchufeng> good night
 * ArmyMan007 slaps Mez around a bit with a large trout
<hchufeng> bye bye
<AamirM> dash/drash
<ArmyMan007> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ArmyMan007> ?
<bearophile> bazhang: So do you suggest me to install the linux boot loader on the RAID HDs...
<bazhang> zaijian hchufeng
<amenado> JoelAlejandro-> usb modem?
<weix> amenado, ;) im trying to be a bit more of a contributor since this place has been such an asset when i hit a sortof linux learners block...
<drash> AamirM: i'm not sure what's on the live or alternate CD to give a helpfull answer i'm afraid, maybe check the contents of the cd-rom and look for dev packages you'll be needing
<bariga> bazhang: what should i do again?
<bazhang> bearophile, I am not sure at this point (looking at the smart people in the channel) perhaps someone else can step in
<amenado> weix alright dude, thats the spirit, share and share alike
<bariga> ow shit
<bazhang> bariga, we saw your pass etc
<bariga> crap now i can start all over :d
<JoelAlejandro> amenado -> Yes, USB modem.
<Simonft> who was i talking with?
<bearophile> bazhang: okay, thank you, hopefully someone else will help me to not format all 3 HDs :-)
<esox> someone could help to recover my wifi on my gutsy kernel installed on hardy ?
<txap> Hi, I have a bunch of computers that only have cd drives and ubuntu 7.10 installed. I've got the ubuntu 8.04 dvd. I have mounted the 8.04 on the server, have set up samba to be able to read the dvd across the network, and have mounted the share locally on one of the target computers. I've added it to the sources.list using both apt-cdrom and vim, it seems to take, but when I reload in synaptic, nothing to update. when I do apt-get update or apt-get dist-upgrade
<txap> , nothing. Any ideas?.
<amenado> JoelAlejandro-> I have not worked with USB modem, but it seems you have an irq conflict..
<szaybus> everyone hold your breath doing downgrade of xserver :-)
<bazzieb> hey there, how do i change permissisions on my shared folders? So that i can read, write, and execute from anywhere on the network?
<Stavros> how many packages does ubuntu have?
<JoelAlejandro> amenado -> Hmmm... Any suggestions on that ?
<rsk> Stavros: over 20.000
<Stavros> ah, thanks
<bariga> msg nickserv link bariga y53684
<rsk> ouf.
<rsk> change password quick!
<amenado> JoelAlejandro->  cat /proc/interrupts and see if anything that may have a conflict
<Simonft> lol
<Starnestommy> bariga: with a / at the start,  and /msg nickserv set password <new-password-here>
<bariga> now i've allready got 3 passwords just in 5 minutes
<drash> going strong
<Pici> bariga: Dont do it in this channel, open up a query to nickerv first.
<bariga> i know but it seems if i press my up key the slash is gone
<bariga> how do you open queries ?
<Starnestommy> Stavros: something like 30,000
<amenado> JoelAlejandro-> btw, what software do you use to paste your videos into miro?
<dpiwowar1ki> hi!
<Starnestommy> bariga: /query username
<bazzieb>  hey there, how do i change permissisions on my shared folders? So that i can read, write, and execute from anywhere on the network?
<bariga> thx
<JoelAlejandro> amenado -> What?? XD
<bariga> this should help alot :)
<microwaver> anyone know what the 'compiz' for kde is ?
<AamirM> drash: thanks for your help
<amenado> JoelAlejandro-> oh you're not the same guy that i thought was teaching piano lessons
<bazhang> microwaver, compiz
<microwaver> bazhang, where to find it , cuz the menu is totally different :)
<JoelAlejandro> amenado -> Haha... nope :P
<drash> AamirM: your welcome, issue resolved ?
<bazhang> microwaver, kde3 or 4
<JoelAlejandro> amenado -> cat /proc/interrupts pasted here :: >  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13045/
<dpiwowar1ki> I`m using ubuntu 8.04. I want to use my usb gamepad in some games, what i have to do? Load some modules?
<bazhang> microwaver, apt-cache search compiz
<erUSUL> !gamepad
<ubottu> Factoid gamepad not found
<microwaver> bazhang, it searches for installed ones?
<AamirM> drash: I'll use VMware to install ubuntu that way I can use the internet on it
<erUSUL> !joystick
<ubottu> Factoid joystick not found
<bazhang> microwaver, that searches for possible installables
 * erUSUL :-/
<drash> AamirM: smart thinking, gdluck :)
<microwaver> bazhang, it was installed on my ubuntu desktop, I just installed the kubuntu desktop
<JoelAlejandro> amenado -> Do you see anything conflictive IRQ's?
<amenado> JoelAlejandro-> i dont see a conflict, can you paste your  xorg.conf ?
<JoelAlejandro> OK
<bazhang> microwaver, alt f2 compiz --replace
<Simonft1> microwaver: you might want to try #kubuntu
<bazhang> microwaver, you got ccsm installed?
<bearophile> well, let's start again. I am trying to install Ubuntu beside Win, on a different HD, it boots and it shows the menu to choose the SO. But if I try to select Ubuntu it gives "Error 17: cannot mount selected partition"  This is the menu.lst:  http://codepad.org/Tu3nlBsv
<microwaver> bazhang, i don't think so.
<bazhang> !ccsm | microwaver
<ubottu> microwaver: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<microwaver> bazhang, still use 7.10
<JoelAlejandro> amenado -> xorg.conf here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13046/
<esox> i cant recover wifi on 2.6.22 rt kernel installed on hardy
<Sa[]nT> Is there any sort of voice changing software for ubuntu?
<knoppix_> :wq
<Simonft1> esox: what do you mean you cant recover it?
<erUSUL> bearophile: a "sudo fdisk -l" of the system could be helpfull
<randall1> i had to get xchat that irssi is hard lol
<knoppix_> ":wq"
<bazhang> microwaver then install compizconfig-settings-manager
<erUSUL> knoppix_: irc is not vi ;P
<schubuntu> hey, im tryin to copy a directory to /usr/local (because i was told the programm works better if i installed it there), but the directory always gets "unreadable". I tried the command: sudo cp DIR /usr/local/ -r
<Sa[]nT> Is there any sort of voice changing software for ubuntu?
<no7up4u2> is it possible to get uck via apt-get?
<microwaver> bazhang, neverminde, but thanks for the help. I'll think I'll stick with the GNOME desktop for a while; Problem is, if i deinstall kubuntu-desktop it leaves all the other programs.
<bazhang> !puregnome | microwaver
<ubottu> microwaver: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<microwaver> bazhang, thanks.
<bearophile> erUSUL: here is the results:  http://codepad.org/iOkNuSvg
<BRGPDC> bazhang: thx for noticing my passwords :) i've almost had a security breach :)
<bazhang> BRGPDC, :)
<amenado> JoelAlejandro-> i dont see anything glaring..
<axisys> when I right click on network applet it shows enable wireless grayed out and not selected.. how do I enable it?
<eax> Hello :) Can anyone help me mount my external HDD? I've done exactly as it says, meaning rebooting with it in windows twice and used the safe removal thing. Any help? Forcemount doesn't work either :/
<bazhang> axisys, open a terminal and type ifconfig how many entries two or three
<axisys> bazhang: hmm.. eth1 does not show.. I need to plumb it?
<bazhang> no7up4u2, does apt-cache search uck return anything
<axisys> bazhang: it shows inly eth0 and lo0
<rlj> i have an openssh rsa keypair which i created in march of 2007, only weeks before upgrading from edgy to feisty it seems. ssh-vulnkey doesn't have its fingerprint in the blacklist and thus i assume the key itself is clean. however, it's been used frequently on the system since (on feisty, gutsy and hardy containing the weak prng code) for logging into remote systems without password where the corresponding public key was kept. because of this, should
<bazhang> axisys, what does lspci show for that card (dont paste here)
<JoelAlejandro> amenado -> Perhaps it's an incompatibilty with both devices... Damn ¬¬
<amenado> JoelAlejandro-> possibly..
<Broadcom> bazhang: if it ia a broadcom, ill take over if you want
<axisys> bazhang: 02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<microwaver> bazhang, thanks.
<JoelAlejandro> amenado -> But if in Windows XP both work correctly... They *should* do fine in Linux as well...
<schubuntu> whats wrong with: " sudo cp DIR /usr/local -r "  for copiing a directory ?
<txap> Hi, I have a bunch of computers that only have cd drives and ubuntu 7.10 installed. I've got the ubuntu 8.04 dvd. I have mounted the 8.04 on the server, have set up samba to be able to read the dvd across the network, and have mounted the share locally on one of the target computers. I've added it to the sources.list using both apt-cdrom and vim, it seems to take, but when I reload in synaptic, nothing to update. when I do apt-get update or apt-get dist-upgrade
<txap> , nothing. Any ideas?.
<erUSUL> bearophile: well the menu.lst match the disks layout so maybe something is wrong with the partition? have you checked it?
<bazhang> Broadcom, you have a good link for getting broadcom to work? outside of ubuntu wiki that is?
<amenado> JoelAlejandro-> not necessarily, drivers may have been for windows only
<bazhang> microwaver, :)
<Broadcom> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Broadcom, much appreciated :)
<szaybus> someone HELP im going crazy i cant get this intelishit working for 2 weeks!
<eax> Hello :) Can anyone help me mount my external HDD? I've done exactly as it says, meaning rebooting with it in windows twice and used the safe removal thing. Any help? Forcemount doesn't work either :/
<bazhang> !ohmy | szaybus
<ubottu> szaybus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Az> ive looked around for web based proxy server to run on my box, something like www.schoolhammer.com anyone have any ideas if im actually searching for what its actually called
<JoelAlejandro> amenado -> dmesg said in some excerpts repeatedly the following: "reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3"
<axisys> bazhang: http://rafb.net/p/nIO2oL31.html
<no7up4u2> bazhang, alot of things not related to uck, so anyway i went to source forger and got the .deb and got this ::Error :Dependency is not satisfiable: mkisofs:: any clues?
<sjovan> eax: what kinde of disk is it? ntfs?
<bearophile> erUSUL: I have not checked it, how can I do it? (I can reinstall Unbuntu if necessary, but I'd like to not format the Windows RAID HDs)
<eax> sjovan: Yes
<erUSUL> bearophile: from a livecd i think gparted can do it
<sjovan> eax: have you installed the ntfs-3g drives?
<eax> sjovan: yep
<JoelAlejandro> amenado -> That was before I unplugged the mouse. Then it says "USB disconnect, address 3"
<amenado> JoelAlejandro-> well you have both usb1 and usb2, it will throttle down to the lowerspeed usb1
<amenado> as commond denominator
<erUSUL> bearophile: no; it can't :| you will have to do it from command line "e2fsck" is the program
<Sa[]nT> Is there any sort of voice changing software for ubuntu?
<sjovan> eax: pastebin ---> sudo mount -o loop -t ntfs-3g /path/to/dev /path/to/mount/point
<bazhang> no7up4u2, let me try
<JoelAlejandro> amenado -> When I plug it again, I don't see anymore the "reset low speed" thing. But the mouse still runs inoperative.
<lusepuster> Since some time ago, HAL fails to initialize on my laptop. Means the power management and inhibit applets don't work... Known problem?
<eax> Sjovan: I did that before and it didn't work :/
<prower> Anyone else using applications that require jackd experiencing choppy audio playback? Trying to figure out how to fix it myself :< (e.g. Rosegarden)
<paolo> hi, what can i use instead of devede on ubuntu, in order to create a video dvd ?
<blahblahx> from a file editing perspective, how can i change the GDM default session?
<erUSUL> prower: you need the rt kernel iirc
<amenado> JoelAlejandro-> you know, modems designed for windows have never really worked in linux environment usually, lest you have the special drivers..so i suspect its the same issues
<amenado> JoelAlejandro-> google for win modems and you will see..
<sjovan> eax: well, pastebin the result, so that i can read the error msg's :)
<JoelAlejandro> JoelAlejandro -> Yeah, I know. This modem has been a headache ever since I got it.. even for Windows ¬¬
<bagos> allllo
<JoelAlejandro> amenado -> ﻿Yeah, I know. This modem has been a headache ever since I got it.. even for Windows ¬¬
<bearophile> erUSUL: I'll trying it now, reading its man
<andajo> hola
<eax> sjovan: Okay :) How do I pastebin? Sorry haven't tried that before .)
<prower> erUSUL, Ahh, I see, thanks...is it much of a problem switching from the stock version to another? I've always stuck with the default :>
<Broadcom2> !hi | bagos
<ubottu> bagos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Broadcom2> bazhang: sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutter; sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<amenado> JoelAlejandro-> then why keep wasting your time and my time? :P
<gooody> how can i disable auto display of local drives in desktop?
<blahblahx> ummm anyond?
<Itaku> is there a way to watch TV on ubuntu????
<erUSUL> prower: really dunno never used the rt kernel myself maybe just tweaking jack configuration may help on default kernel
<Itaku> a program or something??
<blahblahx> Itaku: live? or record it?
<astro76> Itaku: tvtime, assuming you have a tv card
<JoelAlejandro> amenado -> I needed this thing working ... Meh. I'll just plug it on my LAN server and get it running from there.
<Broadcom2> anyone else having problems with xchat freezing the channel?
<blahblahx> Itaku: or watch episodes that are already out?
<JoelAlejandro> amenado -> Thanks for the help, anyway!
<amenado> Itaku-> yes, if you meant with a tv receiver to receive local broadcast..
<bazhang> Broadcom2, thanks :)
<PrivateVoid> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-tech-guy-at-work
<Itaku> i mean cable tv
<erUSUL> prower: install qjackctl and tweak thing through it
<bariga> goddamn i'm happy to be back on a linux os :)
<blahblahx> Itaku: you wanna watch it live
<blahblahx> Itaku: or not?
<amenado> Itaku->  buy one of those usb tv receivers..
<bariga> makes you wanna format the windows drive :p
<eax> Sjovan: Just googled coming in a sec :) Here: http://pastebin.com/m496933d2
<axisys> bazhang: any suggestion?
<axisys> bazhang: for the wireless to enable?
<bazhang> no7up4u2, hmm worked here; how many packages did it have to download in gdebi installer
<astro76> Itaku: you can check mythtv's website for linux compatible tv receivers
<Itaku> blahblahx: yeah live tv
<bazhang> axisys, was it working before?
<blahblahx> Itaku: oh.
<prower> erUSUL: Oh yeah, that's what I'd been messing around with, couldn't seem to get rid of the issue though :> Although the realtime option is not available to select unless you're root with the stock kernel, so that might be why
<phenom_> iim interesed in compiling a custom kernel, anyone knowhow to in ubuntu? anyone tried with success? speedupds ?
<blahblahx> from a file editing perspective, how can i change the GDM default session?
<blahblahx> please?
<bazhang> phenom_, not really worth it imo
<amenado> Itaku ahh you meant recorded live tv.. :P
<axisys> bazhang: yes
<phenom_> bazhang? really? i feel iffy bout having random modules supported that I don't need ... it's gotta boot up a couple seconds quicker atlest right ?
<gooody> ﻿how can i disable auto display of local drives in desktop?
<axisys> bazhang: i was in overseas using wired.. now back to US and like to use my wireless again
<astro76> phenom_: if they are modules then it's a moot point, just don't load the module
<bearophile> erUSUL: tried it, this is the result:  http://codepad.org/D3sdJn2z   (e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb )
<eax> Sjovan: Here it is: http://pastebin.com/m496933d2
<astro76> phenom_: you could potentially not compile stuff that *isn't* modules, but you won't get any speedup
<amenado> phenom_-> look into    jeos  but you'd also need vmware to get it started, i dont know if you can go native on it yet
<erUSUL> bearophile: sdb is the entire disk you have to check the partition sdb1
<adaran> i've got an almost fresh gutsy install, however the update manager doesn't offer me hardy upgrades - what am i doing wrong?
<blahblahx> from a file editing perspective, how can i change the GDM default session?
<axisys> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<askand> ﻿blahblahx: try sudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<askand> ﻿blahblahx: gksudo :)
<bearophile> erUSUL: Sorry, I am a linux newbie. This is the result, it seems okay:  http://codepad.org/VpWbChmk
<eax> Hello :) Can anyone help me mount my external HDD? I've done exactly as it says, meaning rebooting with it in windows twice and used the safe removal thing. Any help? Forcemount doesn't work either :/ It's NTFS
<erUSUL> prower: see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770139
<blahblahx> askand: thanks
<no7up4u2> bazhang, nvm i d/l the tar file and its seems to work , donno whats up with the .bed pkg
<Broadco1> no7up4u2: you mean .deb?
<no7up4u2> Broadco1, typo
<adaran> bearophile, are you trying to e2fsck a mounted partition?
<Broadco1> no7up4u2: ok
<bazhang> no7up4u2, trying it now; it is nice :)
<eax> Hello :) Can anyone help me mount my external HDD? I've done exactly as it says, meaning rebooting with it in windows twice and used the safe removal thing. Any help? Forcemount doesn't work either :/ It's NTFS
<bazhang> no7up4u2, you need an iso though so have one ready
<adaran> eax, does the device work?
<adaran> eax, can you read the partition table?
<erUSUL> bearophile: you should have unmounted the partition... the Warning is there for a reason ....
<Broadco1> eax: exactlly what what said?
<eax> adaran: Yes, what's the partition table?
<adaran> eax, type in "dmesg" in the console
<no7up4u2> yeah i thought this was to create one to backup my hd install in case i do something stupid
<erUSUL> bearophile: but yes the partition seems iok so i dunno why grub can not mount it ....
<eax> Broadco1: That I should boot with it in windows twice and then inser it
<Broadco1> eax: what said that?
<eax> Broadco1: Ubuntu when I plugged it in
<adaran> eax, that should give you a hint about the device node (for example /dev/sd?)
<unnutz> hi.. i can't find any traffic shaper with ability to manage per-ip settings (i.e. shape for incoming AAA at 1Mbit but shape for incoming BBB at 128 Kbit). Tried to use tc and tcng but i didn't understand a lot of things.. :)
<eax> adaran: Yes got a lot of text
<gooody> anybody knows how to disable auto display of local drives in desktop?
<adaran> eax, the lines at the bottom
<unr3a1> hey all
<adaran> eax, how many other hdds do you have attached
<bearophile> adaran: I don't know what e2fsck is nor what it does, I have re-run it after unmounting the partion, and the result is the same
<adaran> bearophile, don't ever run e2fsck on a mounted partition
<unr3a1> I am new to ubuntu, and have been having some trouble getting it to recognize my hardware
<blahblahx> askand: wait i looked in that file and it is there, but where is the directory for the .desktop session files?
<Tonren> Firefox keeps hijacking my sound, and mpd can't play, because my sound card doesn't support hw mixing.  Changing my audio output to "plughw:0,0" doesn't help.  How can I make Firefox, mpd, Pidgin and other sound-using apps play nice together, without crashing each other?
<unr3a1> it says that my eth0 does not exist
<eax> adaran: Only the internal, the lines at the bottom have something to do with keycodes: [ 2801.740000] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.
<no7up4u2> bazhang, i have the original iso for ubuntu here what im trying to do is create a re-install iso with all the program already install so if i do screw things up i can restore back to this point
<adaran> bearophile, it's a file system check utility, if it tries to "fix" something while the fs is mounted, it may wreck everything
<Broadco1> unr3a1: put the return of lspci in pastebin
<chris072> I need help, I have a Compaq Presario A900 laptop and need help with my wireless
<entilzha> Hi guys, got a problem with my ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 on Hardy. It seems I got only 15 fps or smth like that. Any ideas what to check/install/modify to improve on this?
<wers> how do I change gdm's screen resolution? my desktop has the right resolution but my gdm doesnt
<adaran> eax, hmm, no, that's not what i'm looking for. the internal harddrive, is it an IDE or S-ATA drive?
<Ubuntong> What do I need on Hardy to create make files
<adaran> eax, or something more exotic?
<blahblahx> askand: any idea?
<bazhang> Ubuntong, build-essential
<Starnestommy> Ubuntong: a text editor, or autotools
<eax> adaran: But something with: Loop loaded (max 8 devices) oO
<chris072> can somebody walk me through on how to get the wireless working?
<unr3a1> Broadco1, alright, I will have to do that later
<bearophile> adaran: I see. But that whole HD is just a fresh install, and I am running from liveCD, so the worse that may happen is to re-install ubuntu there
<unr3a1> Broadco1: not booted into Ubuntu right now...
<adaran> eax, try :    cat /proc/partitions
<unr3a1> I was just checking for general information
<gaucho> Once diskspace isn't a problem, which is the fast way to copy a dvd movie to my computer? (my friend is here with the disk and need to go in just an hour)
<adaran> eax, should give you a list of partitions and hd devices
<Starnestommy> Ubuntong: to make a makefile for something that already has a configure script, just run that script
<chris072> adaran can you help me with wireless?
<daftpunk> ﻿Could someone tell me how to uninstall firefox?
<daftpunk> (16:46:03) daftpunk: not through synaptic package manager
<daftpunk> (16:46:09) daftpunk: but terminal
<daftpunk> (16:46:11) daftpunk: please
<daftpunk> (16:46:30) daftpunk: I have a problem I can not install any add-ons to firefox
<bazhang> !wifi | chris072
<daftpunk> (16:47:25) daftpunk: it just says that installation terminated due to unknown error. After that it show in Add-ons as installet but the Addon is not working. And I can't ninstall it either
<ubottu> chris072: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eax> adaran: major minor  #blocks  name
<eax>    8     0   78150744 sda
<eax>    8     1   76838863 sda1
<eax>    8     2          1 sda2
<eax>    8     5    1309266 sda5
<daftpunk> (16:47:38) daftpunk: aNY ideas please?
<adaran> chris072, depends on how complicated it is. at the moment i'm fixing my gf's, so i'm a bit busy =)
<eax>    8    16  390711384 sdb
<eax>    8    17  390708801 sdb1
<bazhang> !paste | daftpunk
<adaran> eax, stop
<ubottu> daftpunk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eax>    7     0  390708801 loop0
<adaran> !paste eax
<ubottu> Factoid paste eax not found
<no7up4u2> eax use paste bin
<bazhang> !paste | eax
<ubottu> eax: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<r2d2> im tryin to install vmware server but keep gettin an error, i googled and found a patch for my problem but it doesnt help at all :(  Here is my error in the terminal could sombody look at it and help at all plz .....  http://pastebin.com/d78f490fb
<eax> adaran: okay Sorry :)
<erUSUL> gaucho: dd if=/dev/dvd of=fichero.img
<hey_joe> hey. having LOTS of problems installing onto a G4
<chris072> If i get no help im switching back to windows :((
<hey_joe> can't get the CD to boot, have tried, C, OPTION, and the Open Firmware Prompt
<jay> dont be a bitch chris haha
<bearophile> erUSUL: I'll try to reboot again, to see if I have destroyed something.... Do you suggest me anything else?
<gooody> can somebody help me disable auto display of local and removable drives on desktop?
<eax> adran: http://pastebin.com/m161ed26d
<bazhang> chris072, read that link
<adaran> chris072, that's not a threat =)
<hey_joe> i finally decided to place the install and boot files on the Mac HD
<erUSUL> bearophile: nothing i can think of
<bazhang> jay please watch the language
<hey_joe> but still no avail..
<jay> sorry baz
<hey_joe> any one have any suggestions?
<bearophile> erUSUL: okay, thank you
<gaucho> erUSUL, nice.. but, is there a way to copy just the track I want?
<adaran> hey_joe, did you get the correct iso? ubuntu ppc?
<hey_joe> adaran.. yeh
<hey_joe> tried several CD's and write speeds too
<Jack_Sparrow> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<adaran> eax, well there are two harddrives, sda and sdb
<adaran> eax, most likely sdb is your external drive
<bearophile> I'll keep using Windows, then
<eax> Okay, sda is my internal and sdb is the external
<erUSUL> gaucho: track on dvd ?? is cd audio ?
<adaran> hey_joe, and it doesn't boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc | hey_joe
<hey_joe> no..
<ubottu> hey_joe: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<chris072> adaran i installed  ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9.
<r2d2> anybody ??
<gaucho> erUSUL, no.. sorry. I'm brazilian, english is hard to me
<adaran> chris072, first, find out what card you have. ndiswrapper is a complicated last-resort measure
<r2d2> :(
<gaucho> it is a DVD!
<Broadcom> who was having trouble with wireless?
<chris072> ok ill do my homework adaran
<jay> hey guys so i have an issue with wifi using 7.10 on an HP slimline
<evilbug> how can i install fonts in hardy?
<adaran> chris072, try lsusb and lspci
<bazhang> gaucho, dvdrip k9copy there are a number of options
<blahblahx> askand: you still around?
<jay> me broadcom although im not the one from before
<drash> Tonren: read up on setting up pulseaudio (http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup), there's also some fixes with the flash player 10 beta that solve sound hijacking (it isn't firefox but the flash plugin), worth your while (sorry for the late reaction)
<drash>  
<hey_joe> Jack_Sparrow, adaran, i was trying to get it to boot from the HD install files by using Open Firmware...
<Broadcom> jay: put lspci in pastebin
<jay> so i got wireless working broadcom but it hangs every so often and i have to reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts | evilbug
<ubottu> evilbug: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<hey_joe> how do i find out which number my Mac drive is?
<gooody> ﻿can somebody help me disable auto display of local and removable drives on desktop? any link about it is appreciated.
<adaran> eax, the external drive is 200 GB?
<erUSUL> gaucho: dvd::rip ??
<evilbug> Jack_Sparrow- thanks
<hey_joe> i have pdisk, but can't use it as the machine is booted?
<Jack_Sparrow> hey_joe good luck with that
<adaran> eax, internal 40 GB?
<eax> Okay, sda is my internal and sdb is the external
<hey_joe> Jack_Sparrow, whats the easiest way to do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install | hey_joe
<ubottu> hey_joe: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<eax> adaran: Sorry, no it's 360gb and the internal is 80
<jay> can someone tell me how i restart the drivers or daemons or whatever's running wireless from the shell?
<jay> seems like that would save me a reboot when this thing locks up
<adaran> eax, well, that fits =)
<erUSUL> gooody: use «gconf-editor» and tweak nautilus configuration
<hey_joe> Jack_Sparrow, i have read all the documentation..
<Jos_> ubuntu rocks :]
<eax> adaran: great :)
<Jos_> I've just installed it and it's cool
<gaucho> erUSUL, it takes a lot of hours
<Starnestommy> jay: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<Broadcom> jay: put the return of lspci in pastebin
<r2d2> can somone look at this and help, http://pastebin.com/d78f490fb
<Tonren> drash: Where can I find those flash fixes?
<jay> broadcom i got it, where you want me to paste it to, PM to you?
<jay> don't wanna spam the chan :)
<adaran> eax, try: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb        # do not save anything, just look at it, then quit
<D0ugh_B0ii> Broadcom did u get my pm?
<hey_joe> Jack_Sparrow, and the link you just provided is DOWN
<adaran> eax, that should show you 1 partition, sdb1
<Broadcom> !paste | jay
<ubottu> jay: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> hey_joe you read all the documentation but didnt know there was a ppc version?
<adaran> eax, should also give you a hint of what's on it
<Broadcom> D0ugh_B0ii: no
<D0ugh_B0ii> hmmm
<jay> ok thanks
<Jos_> how can I open another server window in xchat?
<drash> Tonren: that's also explained on the url i gave you
<eax> adaran: Yes, I see it. No hint on what's on it
<gooody> ﻿erUSUL: i'm a newbie to linux. how am i going to do it?
<Starnestommy> Jos_: ctrl+t
<hey_joe> Jack_Sparrow, what are you talking about? of course i know there is a ppc version.. hence me trying to install it on my G4
<Broadcom> r2d2: try sudo make
<Tonren> drash: Thanks.
<adaran> eax, no 'type' or whatever? ntfs?
<adaran> eax, linux? windows? fat?
<Vaibhaw> hi, can someone tell me how to remove the gdesklets icons from AWN dock
<Broadcom> hey_joe: im on a G4, i can help
<gaucho> erUSUL, I will use dd!!
<erUSUL> gooody: Alt+F2 type gconf-editor
<hey_joe> Broadcom.. did you having any problems getting the CD to boot?
<Nalleman> Hi again. Im still having problem with my "frets on fire" game. Now I have managed to remove all files and installed it the way I did the first time. anyway it doesn't start, i get this message "http://paste.ubuntu.com/13051/". Help please
<gaucho> not enough time.. it's an emergency! heheheh
<hey_joe> and how did yo install?
<bazhang> !attitude | hey_joe
<ubottu> hey_joe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<r2d2> Broadcom: instead of sudo ./vmware-install.pl ??
<eax> adaran: FS type is NTFS not much else, something about the size (MB) and the part type (primary)
<Broadcom> D0ugh_B0ii: i cant respond
<jay> broadcom http://paste.ubuntu.com/13053/
<Broadcom> r2d2: oh, well, try it
<askand> ﻿blahblahx: yep
<adaran> hey_joe, i've installed ubuntu on my G4 pb 12" using a (i think it was edgy) install CDs for ppc. it was the last distro for PPC that was officially supported
<hey_joe> bazhang, it was not me... it was an error on someone elses part.. they misread my text.  thought i didn't something.. when i did.. so please refrain from biased bot jumping.
<eTranquility> Hi, I'm having trouble getting my wireless to work. I've tried to follow the MadWifi HowTo to no avail. Could someone please walk me through wireless setup (Atheros) so I can figure out what my problem is?
<erUSUL> gooody: go to apps>nautilus>desktop> uncheck "volumes_visible"
<adaran> hey_joe, that's most likely the easiest way to do it, i'd recommend it
<Broadcom> hey_joe: yes, you have to have the ppc verison, other than that it worked, expect for kubuntu  cd
<erUSUL> gooody: got it?
<hey_joe> Broadcom, i must have a new world mac.
<r2d2> Broadcom: i got this make: Nothing to be done for `vmware-install.pl'.
<Jack_Sparrow> hey_joe #ubuntu-powerpc
<askand> ﻿blahblahx: in /usr/share/gdm/themes is .desktop files if that is what you mean
<d4t4min3r> hi
<hey_joe> cause my ppc cd's will not boot at all
<adaran> eax, okay, so sdb1 is an ntfs (windows) partition. what's your problem exactly again?
<bazhang> md5 the iso hey_joe
<eax> adaran: It refuses to mount :/
<adaran> eax, does it spit out an error message?
<Broadcom> hey_joe: you said you have a G4, right?
<d4t4min3r> how do i disable the defualt wifi thing to use wifi radar
<h4L1m> hey guys, i need help with dual screen under ubuntu but with different resolutions, can anyone please help me
<h4L1m> ?
<r2d2> so sick
<hey_joe> Broadcom, yes.. the  blueish grey one
<r2d2> got so close to installing it lol
<eax> adaran: Yes, I have to reboot in windows twice (which) I've already done and otherwise to forcemount neither work
<d4t4min3r> anyone know
<adaran> d4t4min3r, wifi-radar? isn't that some funky windows-only vendor-specific wireless thingy?
<hey_joe> what is this stuff about turning ACPI off?
<Jack_Sparrow> hey_joe try the channel I posted... for powerpc
<hey_joe> Jack_Sparrow, i am.
<adaran> eax, can you copy/paste the error message?
<hey_joe> oh wait, thats for the install
<adaran> eax, and explain what you did to mount i?
<gooody> ﻿erUSUL: thanks a lot. i have figured it out.
<eax> adaran: No
<MrBoss> ubuntu.com down?
<Broadcom> hey_joe: wait, a powerbook G4?
<d4t4min3r> adaran: its in teh add remove apps list as ubuntu provided
<d4t4min3r> the defualt wifi thing wont keep my connection it keeps falling in and out
<chris072> adaran http://ochsenhirt.org/2008/05/02/install-ubuntu-804-on-compaq-presario-a900-laptop-howto/ is helpful
<h4L1m> MrBoss, not really
<Broadcom> jay: um, you are having trouble with wireless
<eax> adaran: I inserted the USB and then it popped up that it couldn't mount :/
<bariga> whois bariga
<eax> adaran: thanks a lot for the help :) gotta go now though :(
<jay> broadcom wireless is fine most of the time, i'm using it now, however occasionally it hangs and won't rejoin the network
<MrBoss> h4L1m, here is down
<gnychis> how can I set a process to be the highest priority?
<h4L1m> MrBoss, it works for me :)
<Tonren> drash: I'm a little confused by this tutorial.  What is PulseAudio, exactly?  Will I no longer use Kmix to change my volume?
<jay> until i reboot -- i'll try /etc/rc.d/networking restart next time
<jay> and see if that fixes it
<Broadcom> jay: um... i can figure out what your wireless card is
<d4t4min3r> is there a better app to use for wireless connections besides the app ubuntu comes with
<r2d2> http://pastebin.com/d78f490fb     anybody plzzzzzzz :P
<crazyisraelie> uhh anyone here about to help out a novice in install linux on a vista machine for daul boot?
<daftpunk> Hi could someone please help me with firefox-2 problem?
<Starnestommy> r2d2: it looks like a bug in whatever you're trying to install
<h4L1m> please can someone give me a link to a how to or something, for using dual screens on ubuntu with fglrx (amd driver)
<bazhang> !dualboot | crazyisraelie
<ubottu> crazyisraelie: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jay> broadcom these slimlines are weird the default internal wireless is attached to USB
<no7up4u2> bazhang, i think this will do better http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/04/create-backup-of-installed-packages.html
<Broadcom> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13053/ any idea what the wireless card here is?
<r2d2> Starnestommy, yes and there is a patch which i applied but to no avail
<adaran> chris072, did you install using the wubi installer or using standard cd images?
<crazyisraelie> thank you
<Broadcom> jay: um... that is weird
<h4L1m> !dualscreen
<jay> sorry, shoulda mentioned that
<ubottu> Factoid dualscreen not found
<jay> yeah no kidding :)
<AimLXJ> Hi can someone help me? When I use Conky my desktop becomes black.
<Tonren> Why is ubotu now ubottu...??
<Broadcom> !ubotu
<szaybus> anyone has any idea why on the same pc with intel 965 graphics using intel driver in 7.10 everything works perfectly and in 8.04 it crashes?
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<blahblahx> askand: well in the gdm.conf file it says choose the default session .desktop file
<jay> want lsusb in the same doc?  it's useless though
<drash> Tonren: if setup correctly you can use any mixer and volume controller that is connected, don't know of any particulars for Kmix sorry
<blahblahx> askand: and i dont know where the session files are.
<jay> relevant line broadcom is Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:0111 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<d4t4min3r> anyone know if there is a better app to handle my wireless connections besides the default app
<d4t4min3r> nm-applet just keeps droping my connections
<d4t4min3r> i cant go to any site
<bazhang> Broadcom, that looks like there in no wifi only a conexant modem
<d4t4min3r> nor update
<crazyisraelie> what if I am dual booting using two different hard drives?
<jay> realtek usb wireless adapter, attached internally to usb, who knows what they were thinking, anyways it works until it doesn't
<Ahadiel> d4t4min3r, wicd
<Rafase282> Hello, I would like to learn C and C++. I have read it is better to start with C++. Can Anyone point me to a good free online tutorial?
<bazhang> no7up4u2, the aptoncd? sbackup or something similar might work too
<AimLXJ> Anyone know why I'm getting a black desktop when I use Conky?
<adaran> Rafase282, a.) wrong channel b.) wrong, C is much simpler c.) google
<no7up4u2> bazhang, ill look it up thks for the intels
<bazhang> no7up4u2, :)
<uxdmark> hello all, does someone know how i put my wireless conection with password on linux, i do not have wireless internet....
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm doing sudo aptidude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, but it keeps "holding back" openssh-client and openssh-server.  What gives?
<mess78> hi all, anyone have any recommendations on a program for using a web cam with? I need to test out my new shiny logitech communicate stx
<chris072> adaran this is nto working, sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<bazhang> !irc | Rafase282 check the last link
<ubottu> Rafase282 check the last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<uxdmark> hello all, does someone know how i put my wireless conection with password on linux, i do not have wireless internet....
<adaran> chris072, answer my question, please. did you use the wubi installer?
<AimLXJ> Hello?
<Rafase282> thanks adaran, i decided to ask here because i'm only using ubuntu now and since idk anythign about c and c++ even thoguh I needed a program for use them I should ask here
<Flannel> Tonren: pastebin apt-cache policy openssh-client openssh-server
<adaran> Tonren, there have been some issues with blacklisted ssh keys (or to be more accurate, insecure ones)
<chris072> no i did not use the wubi installer
<ChaosTheory^> So when you're running in Ctrl + Alt + F6, what's that called?
<ChaosTheory^> Just "terminal?
<ChaosTheory^> "
<astro76> ChaosTheory^: Virtual Console
<Flannel> ChaosTheory^: a tty
<ChaosTheory^> Oh, I see.
<adaran> Rafase282, well, you could join #c, where people will tell you, somewhat rudely, to read the channel topic and google it
<ChaosTheory^> So what if I just want to use this?
<ChaosTheory^> If I made screen my window manager?
<ChaosTheory^> How would I do that?
<Flannel> uxdmark: You're trying to connect to a wireless connection that doesn't exist?
<adaran> Tonren, dist-upgrade should work (a new package will be installed to help "weed out" insecure keys)
<chris072> adaran i did not use the wubi installer
<uxdmark> Now i am trying to connect to my home netword what is wireless
<Flannel> ChaosTheory^: ctrl-alt-f[1-6], type screen (or screen -r if you've already got one) and ... go to town!
<astro76> ChaosTheory^: simply disable gdm from starting (sudo update-rc.d gdm remove)
<adaran> chris072, k, now ndiswrapper is bad. you should find out what kind of chipset you have, then look for information on how to install without ndiswrapper
<ChaosTheory^> Flannel: But I don't want it to start up to the graphical login screen.
<topcat1027> hello.  my computer is a dual boot and the windows partition won't start up and i suspect it has a virus or something like that, however, i can still access all my windows files.  does anyone know if it's possible to do a virus check or spyware cleanup on my windows data from my ubuntu?
<Tonren> Flannel: http://pastie.caboo.se/199099
<Flannel> ChaosTheory^: see astro76
<adaran> chris072, from what i gathered there's a good chance it's a broadcam chipset, maybe even a bc47
<ChaosTheory^> Is that a program?
<Tonren> adaran: What's the difference between safe-upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<Starnestommy> topcat1027: you could use clamav
<adaran> Tonren, dist-upgrade allows packages to install new packages as dependencies, safe-upgrade does not
<astro76> ChaosTheory^: see what I said ^ ;)
<topcat1027> Starnestommy: is that just a program i download?  if so, where should i get it from?
<uxdmark> Flannel, i want to get a connection on my notebook to the wireless netword at home how do put do that, itś protected (i got password)
<ChaosTheory^> astro76: Sorry, can you post it again? Stuff is passing by really quickly. o_o
<astro76> ChaosTheory^: simply disable gdm from starting (sudo update-rc.d gdm remove)
<ChaosTheory^> Oh, okay.
<adaran> topcat1027, the virus scanners are usually windows only, except for clamav. not being able to boot is rarely a virus issue. you could get a bart PE live CD with a virus scanner installed
<ChaosTheory^> And if I wanted to run something like ratpoison. . .
<Rafase282> ok thanks
<ChaosTheory^> Just "ratpoison?"
<adaran> topcat1027, that's rather difficult though
<unstable> How do I install w32codecs, what is that repository for ubuntu?
<Tonren> adaran: That worked, thanks!
<uxdmark> Flannel, i want to get a connection on my notebook to the wireless netword at home how do put do that, itś protected (i got password)
<ChaosTheory^> astro76: Hold on one minute. Let me go into naim.
<adaran> Tonren, make sure you run openssh-vuln
<goldsniper> hi all
<xZera> hello all
<astro76> ChaosTheory^: ratpoison uses X
<PPKuma> i fresh installed ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop, how do i check the os configured correctly my graphic card?
<Broadcom> who was having wireless touble?
<ChaosTheory_> Sorry for the inconvenience, astro76.
<adaran> PPKuma, do you see graphics? =)
<ChaosTheory_> Can you post the command again?
<h4L1m> please, can someone give me a link to a how to for using dual screens with an ati graphics card?
<topcat1027> adaran: thanks, i'll try the less difficult one first, haha... i was also thinking would it be possible to use a virus scanner in wine?
<Starnestommy> topcat1027: it's available from the package manager
<PPKuma> adran: yes :)
<goldsniper> i have a special case here
<h4L1m> i can't find one which's working
<uxdmark> #ubuntu-nl
<PPKuma> adaran: yes :)
<astro76> ChaosTheory^: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<crazyisraelie> !daul harddrives
<ubottu> Factoid daul harddrives not found
<goldsniper> i use a wireless router
<Tonren> adaran: It's running it automatically.
<crazyisraelie> !dual hard drives
<ubottu> crazyisraelie: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> uxdmark: When you connect, it'll pop up a box and ask for all that stuff
<adaran> topcat1027, i'd doubt it. seriously, most likely you're better off backup and reinstalling windows. i cannot think of a solution that would cost me less time than that, other then fixing your most-likely not virus related boot problems
<newuser> hi all
<goldsniper> now i think my router is hacked by someone
<Broadcom> goldsniper: lol
<newuser> which is the best ide for php
<goldsniper> \i mean... i have wep
<adaran> goldsniper, why's that?
<adaran> newuser, vim
<newuser> besides vim
<mess78> anyone say "Cheese" =P
<adaran> newuser, gvim
<ChaosTheory_> astro76: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/gdm exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<goldsniper> and still when i check there are someone still using my wifi connection
<Pici> !best | newuser
<ubottu> newuser: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<PPKuma> adaran: but... when i use 3d games my computer crashes after a while =/
<icewaterman>  is there some clipboard managing application for gnome?
<adaran> PPKuma, define "crash"
<Tonren> icewaterman: There is... I'm trying to remember the name.  I know it's out there, though.
<Pici> icewaterman: glipper iirc.
<goldsniper> adaran : how to connect him and tell him to bug off?
<Tonren> Pici: There we go!
<topcat1027> adaran: so you think i'm pretty much screwed for trying to fix windows?  it's not too terrible since i can backup all my files first but i just hate redoing the whole thing.
<astro76> ChaosTheory_: umm... try stopping it first with sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<adaran> goldsniper, switch off off the router
<icewaterman> Pici: th
<icewaterman> x
<icewaterman> th
<icewaterman> grrmlö
<PPKuma> adaran: the computer freezes, i try to switch to tty1 but the pc don't respond
<adaran> goldsniper, switch it back on, connect to the webinterface, enable wifi encryption
<icewaterman> thx
<adaran> PPKuma, do you have a second computer?
<Broadcom> PPKuma: does this happen while running firefox?
<pensos2> greetings
<goldsniper> adaran: i did enabled the wifi encription alraedy
<adaran> topcat1027, that depends. you haven't described what's not working in any detail
<adaran> goldsniper, WEP is not encryption
<ChaosTheory_> Okay, I did it.
<maihem> I was trying to install a firefox plugin and got the message that the relevant packages couldn't be downloaded from the gb ubuntu archive because it couldn't connect to 127.0.0.1:3128. This port is common for proxy's. Has anybody else seen this or have I been hacked?
<PPKuma> Broadcom: no, it happens after a while playing xMoto or tuxkart
<ChaosTheory_> Now, is there a way to change the font on this thing? =D
<PPKuma> adaran: no, why?
<adaran> goldsniper, usually, it takes then less then 10 minutes to crack it
<newuser> i want to change my ubuntu to kde look, how do i do that
<ChaosTheory_> newuser: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Broadcom> PPKuma: hmm...
<adaran> PPKuma, whenever X freezes, i ssh into the machine and read the logs to find out what happened
<bazhang> newuser, install kubuntu-desktop
<ChaosTheory_> Then ctrl + alt + del ==> KDE.
<Broadcom> newuser: sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop
<pensos2> ChaosTheory_,
<ChaosTheory_> *backspace
<adaran> PPKuma, most likely the system hasn't crashed, but the xserver has
<pensos2> i got a problem here
<newuser> ok
<ChaosTheory_> O_O
<pensos2> just installed Ubuntu 8
<topcat1027> adaran: well, it would say something like windows failed to boot up, choose these options: safe mode, safe mode with blabla, last working startup, or start windows normally... none of them work
<ChaosTheory_> I'm a noob, sorry.
<PPKuma> adaran: isee... is there a way to access the log after rebooting?
<adaran> PPKuma, however, 3d applications freezing is often an issue of overheating
<pensos2> works fine
<ChaosTheory_> I can try, though.
<ChaosTheory_> Okay.
<rsk> pensos2: yey =)
<Broadcom> PPKuma:  free | grep Swap
<pensos2> but can run me some apps
<pensos2> i tried this site
<pensos2> person.com
<Broadcom> PPKuma: what does that give you
<goldsniper> adaran: okay.. i like to try something else... i know this someone is my neighbour, so i want to frighten/surprised him by sending him a message , maybe popup on his pc? i know his using winxp....
<adaran> PPKuma, not that i know of. do you ahve windows installed? try gaming there and see if it freezes, too. check your CPU cooler, gfx temp, etc.
<ChaosTheory_> astro76: Is it possible to change the font here? =D
<bazhang> !enter | pensos2
<ubottu> pensos2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oneguyks> "./program <file.txt" will pass file.txt to the program on command line. Is it possible to pass more than one file in some way
<pensos2> so its suppose to load for me a message box
<Broadcom> !enter | pensos2
<Finnish> How to make launchers show up in avant?
<PPKuma> adaran: wait a sec
<adaran> goldsniper, i'd refrain from that.
<moveax> Does anyone know of any decent printer/scanner individual or combo devices that work well on Linux? I need a fast scanner for scanning a lot of letters and documents.
<adaran> topcat1027, define "don't work" please
<bullgard4> What program will be called by the GNOME click sequence System > Quit > Suspend or  System > Quit > Hibernate, respectively?
<mess78> any one had any success with the XFI Extreme Audio from Creative?
<PPKuma> Broadcom Swap:      2000052      42564    1957488
<goldsniper> chesshh... i using linux but got hacked by a windows user???
<Broadcom> PPKuma: ok, that is not the problem, nevermind
<adaran> goldsniper, if he's clever enough to break into your WEP-secured network, you're most likely not going to be able to scare him easily
<Tonren> moveax: I think it might be /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<oneguyks> "./program <file.txt" will pass file.txt to the program on command line. Is it possible to pass more than one file in some way
<adaran> goldsniper, and what makes you think that someone has "broken into" your network?
<mess78> no sound at all,
<PPKuma> adaran: how do i check the cpu temperature?
<moveax> Tonren: wrong person
<adaran> oneguyks, cat file1 file2 | ./program
<Starnestommy> goldsniper: was your network using encryption?
<Tonren> moveax: Oops.  That's what I get for skimming.
<moveax> goldsniper: that's because a Linux system is easier to crack if it's not correctly setup. No firewall and a running SSHd makes it an easy target
<Tonren> bullgard4: I think it might be /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<goldsniper> adaran: maybe i just want to send him a message that he can use my internet connection but have to share the bills?
<moveax> Tonren: :)
<Broadcom> adaran: tell him to make all of the pictures on the internet flip
<adaran> PPKuma, i don't know. never bothered with it. =)
<d4t4min3r> Ahadiel: how do i make it to where my system uses the whicd
<d4t4min3r> instead of nm applet
<d4t4min3r> wicd
<topcat1027> adaran: well, all the safe modes have the same results... they seem to work for a second, ask me my user name and password, but after that it just keeps loading until infinite, and then my computer makes those annoying beeps that don't come from the speakers and it just keeps doing that.  if i try 'last known working' it just freezes right there, and if i try 'start windows normally' the screen just goes blank
<broha> can anyone here help me with my wireless problem?
<adaran> Broadcom, i doubt he has the technial expertise to pull that off =) no offense =)
<Broadcom> broha: yes
<PPKuma> ok, adaran and Broadcom, thanks for your time
<Broadcom> broha: do lspci, and put the result in pastebin
<goldsniper> Starnestommy: nope, i think... im using wep just now
<adaran> goldsniper, well first give me a reason why you're thinking that that is the case, then, why not just go over and ask/talk to him?
<Starnestommy> goldsniper: you shoudl probably use a wpa variant instead of wep
<chris072> adaran i followed the tutorial for my laptop on getting wireless working and it still does not work :(
<adaran> topcat1027, hmmm, maybe a bad startup entry, but i can't be sure.
<Broadcom> chris072: you have a braodcom?
<Starnestommy> goldsniper: wep is fairly easy to crack
<goldsniper> adaran: where can i learnt how to send message to my wireless lan , broadcast maybe?
<broha> My network has no wireless option but my computer says the hardware and its drivers are installed : i have an Atheros ar242x internal wireless card and a belkin f5d8073 external nrouter card
<chris072> broadcom, how can i find out?
<no7up4u2> Starnestommy, wep is an outtadate technology
<adaran> goldsniper, you're not listening to what i'm saying and i'm not continuing this conversation =/
<ubunturocks> is apt-get and aptitude the same?
<Broadcom> chris072: lspci, put the return in pastebin
<goldsniper> Starnstommy: Yes... i think i'll change to wpa
<adaran> ubunturocks, no
<Flannel> ubunturocks: no, but somewhat similar
<Starnestommy> goldsniper: also, you may want to use mac address filtering to get further control
<adaran> ubunturocks, two different package managers working on the same "system"
<Broadcom> broha: do lspci and put the result in pastebin
<bullgard4> Tonren: I will test if that is the case.
<_sammy_> broha: atheros only have proprietary drivers. You will need to google some
<bariga> does anybody know how to setup the multi user function with ubuntu ?
<Starnestommy> ubunturocks: they both manage packages on the command line, but aptitude has more functions and it also has an interactive interface
<adaran> _sammy_, what about the zd1211rw ?
<ubunturocks> adaran: just like yum and aptitude?
<goldsniper> adaran: sorry ... so i cant learnt that... its okay
<Broadcom> broha: if you have a atheros, nevermind
<pottythepisser> is it better to use wubi or or a dedicated partition for buntu?
<no7up4u2> goldsniper, wep can be crack in minutes now http://www.boycottwep.org/aircrackvid.html
<goldsniper> settign up WPA
<bariga> so my brother can login without me having to log off
<broha> how or what is pastebin
<topcat1027> adaran: well thanks for the info man, i'm gonna look into it more and see if i can figure it out.  thanks again, and also thanks starnestommy. see ya
<Broadcom> broha: if you have an atheros, nevermind
<chris072> Ar242x 802.11abg wireless
<eax> Hello :) I have problems mounting my external harddrive. I insert it and it pop ups saying it cannot be mounted because of it being unclean. I've rebooted it in windows twice, didn't work. also force mounting doesn't work :( Any help?
<_sammy_> adaran: i had the very same issue a few days ago. I ended up having to compile from source. Support in Ubuntu stopped a few months ago
<unnutz> is there any interactive application to generate TC rules except TCNG?
<adaran> Broadcom, what's wrong with atheros?
<D0ugh_B0ii> Can someone help me get my wireless to work on my Dell 1525 i have read several tuts and i cant get any of them to work i already have the drivers i just need someone to help me install
<Broadcom> chris072: put the entire thing in pastebin
<broha> I also have the belkin card and there are people online who say theirs works
<chris072> i have no internet on the laptop so i cant
<adaran> _sammy_, i have a different model in my laptop which i'm trying to get to work, however, it's zynet that has been later _branded_ as atheros
<adaran> _sammy_, not giving up yet =)
<Foy> Hello :)
<pensos2> i cant use my imate jasjar on Ubuntu 8
<adaran> _sammy_, from what i read there was better support 2.6.23+, now since the laptop ran gutsy, it was on 2.6.22, now upgrading to hardy to get 2.6.24, then i'll try again
<lusepuster> Sine lately, HAL fails to initialize => no power management on my lappy. Any suggestions?
<adaran> pensos2, what the hell is an imate jasjar?
<eax> Hello :) I have problems mounting my external harddrive. I insert it and it pop ups saying it cannot be mounted because of it being unclean. I've rebooted it in windows twice, didn't work. also force mounting doesn't work :( Any help?
<Tonren> drash: I installed the packages on the Wiki page and changed my mpd output to pulse, but I still don't hear any audio output from mpd.
<Foy> I was just wondering if anybody can help me out...I just dived into Ubuntu and so far everything works flawless. except, (guessing it has something to do with emerald) GUI would crash and I would be stuck with a full screen console
<pensos2> adaran, its a PDA
<Foy> So I was wondering if anybody knew the command to reload the GUI :)
<Broadco1> who was i helping with wireless? computer just crashed
<adaran> pensos2, oh. well, in that case, good luck =)
<pensos2> adaran, am connecting using  a  USB cable
<Foy> Or prevent gnome from crashing anyway
<adaran> Foy, perhaps you want to restart X?
<_sammy_> adaran: well, I hope you have better luck than I did. Ubuntu certainly do not officially support atheros cards anymore. The 'madwifi' that you need was removed
<Broadco1> chris072: i was helping you, right?
<chris072> broadcom i have no internet on the laptop, what do you need?
<adaran> Foy, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   (substitude kdm for gdm on kubuntu)
<Foy> Adaran: I think so :) But how exactly would I do that?
<Foy> Alright
<Foy> Thank you all SO much!
<D0ugh_B0ii> Can someone help me get my wireless to work on my Dell 1525 i have read several tuts and i cant get any of them to work i already have the drivers i just need someone to help me install
<adaran> _sammy_, ah, there's a new network stack, iirc
<chris072> broadco1 sorry
<Broadco1> D0ugh_B0ii: hi
<ubunturocks> is it the same if i use apt-get or yum to install the packages??
<ubunturocks> do they install from the same repo?
<D0ugh_B0ii> Broadco1: Hi
<Broadco1> chris072: for what?
<adaran> _sammy_, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw there we go
<Broadco1> D0ugh_B0ii: i think i can help you now
<eax> Hello :) I have problems mounting my external harddrive. I insert it and it pop ups saying it cannot be mounted because of it being unclean. I've rebooted it in windows twice, didn't work. also force mounting doesn't work :( Any help?
<broha> ok there is a driver called madwifi but i have tried to install it before and got lost and couldnt pull it off
<adaran> _sammy_, was talking about mac80211 or whatever it's called
<D0ugh_B0ii> Broadco1: Yay
<_sammy_> adaran: thanks, looking now
<Starnestommy> ubunturocks: yum is entirely different and unrelated to apt
<goldsniper> no7up4u2: just watched ur video---- huh!!! dang...
<Broadco1> D0ugh_B0ii: did you already do lspci?
<no7up4u2> ;)
<adaran> _sammy_, but that one's for my chip, which isn't really an atheros chip AND i haven't tried it yet
<D0ugh_B0ii> Broadco1: Yea
<goldsniper> thanks all
<adaran> _sammy_, at the moment, there is so much confusion with so many different stacks, apis and drivers floating around in different linux versions...
<Broadco1> D0ugh_B0ii: i cant respond
<Broadco1> D0ugh_B0ii: put it in pastebin
<D0ugh_B0ii> ah
<D0ugh_B0ii> ok
<_sammy_> adaran: am just pretty surprised it was rebranded as Atheros seeing Atheros are the actual manufacturer and not a reseller >.<
<adaran> broha, what card do you have again/
<Foy> Hehe epic fail, right there. I typed sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Foy> and it went crrazzy
<Foy> But it worked for restarting GUI :)
<broha> atheros ar424x and belkin f5d8073
<FFighter> Does anyone know if the issues with FF3 and plugins such FB have already been fixed?
<FFighter> I' m currently using FF2
<eax> Hello :) I have problems mounting my external harddrive. I insert it and it pop ups saying it cannot be mounted because of it being unclean. I've rebooted it in windows twice, didn't work. also force mounting doesn't work :( Any help?
<adaran> Foy, well, don't restart the gui from the gui
<FFighter> which does not function well under Hardy
<adaran> Foy, the script will kill the gui, which will kill the script while it's being killed
<Foy> I figured haha
<D0ugh_B0ii> Broadco1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13062/
<Foy> Any idea why it would crash in the first place?
<Ubuntu9035> .
<simonft> D0ugh_B0ii: it is Broadcom, try private chat now
<adaran> Foy, that'd be my guess. if you want to restart x, switch to tty1 (C-M-F1), do it from there
<eax> Hello :) I have problems mounting my external harddrive. I insert it and it pop ups saying it cannot be mounted because of it being unclean. I've rebooted it in windows twice, didn't work. also force mounting doesn't work :( Any help? Please I really want it to work :( I'm using Feisty (7.04)
<cmol> Hey.. Do anyone know how to make Mercury messenger glow in the task bar, when you receive a message? Like pidgin and all other IM-programs
<adaran> eax, oh, you're using feisty... it don't think feisty has ntfs-3g ?
<_sammy_> adaran: aye, good to read that page there. For the sake of continuity, this is the route I went: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4791500&postcount=7
<broha> my bad ar 242
<eax> adaran: It does :) I've downloaded it via synaptic :)
<D0ugh_B0ii> Simonft:did u recieve the message?
<Broadco1> D0ugh_B0ii: yes, did you recieve mine?
<D0ugh_B0ii> Broadco1: No.
<russ> Hi - question for anybody: I have a friend with no internet access so I need to send him install packages on CD. I downloaded APTonCD but it lists only a fraction of the packages I have on my machine. Many others (e.g. gtkpod, audacity,...) are not listed. How can I get those packages onto a CD?
<adaran> eax, well, any reason you're not upgrading? it should be much easier to get things running with a more recent distro
<adaran> eax, but, nevertheless
<D0ugh_B0ii> Broadco1: Try again
<adaran> eax, mount it manually
<Broadco1> D0ugh_B0ii: darn
<adaran> eax, do you know how to do that?
<eax> adaran: Actually that's what I'm trying to :) Upgrading I mean :) Just need to save my stuff first ;)
<pottythepisser> can ubuntu use da nt kernel
<adaran> eax, ah, chicken, egg, i get it =)
<eax> adaran: You mean rightclicking on it and clicking mount :)
<eax> adaran; Exactly ;)
<adaran> eax, no, i mean opening a konsole/gnome-terminal, creating a folder via mkdir, then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 that_folder
<Broadco1> bazhan: you have the command i gave you?
<adaran> eax, err, sorry
<eax> adaran: Don't know how to :/
<adaran> eax, gnome or kde?
<eax> adran: Gnome
<D0ugh_B0ii> Broadco1: /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<adaran> eax, applications > accessories > terminal
<eax> adaran: Yes? :)
<adaran> eax, should open a terminal window, and you're in your homedir
<Broadcom> hi D0ugh_B0ii
<adaran> eax, try (i'm using $ to denote something you should type in, do NOT include the $-sign):         $ mkdir winusb
<D0ugh_B0ii> Broadcom: Hi
<adaran> eax, that should create a folder named 'winusb' (check with: $ ls       )
<broha> adaran: i have atheros aR242X AND bELKIN f5d8073
<eax> adaran: Done :)
<Itaku> how do i get custom keys working on my comp
<Broadcom> D0ugh_B0ii: sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutter; sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Itaku> like volume buttons
<BaronHarkonnen> Can anyone tell me how to get Ubuntu's setup program to recognize my Reiser4 partition?
<adaran> broha, thanks. sorry, don't know those =)
<Itaku> i know theres a factoid for it
<AngryElf> hey folks i'm trying to transcode and crop out the black bars from a movie with this: transcode -i movie.vob -j 80 -o movie1
<Tonren> drash: Now my audio completely doesn't work.  :-\  I think I'll just stick with restarting Firefox for now.
<Itaku> can someone pm it to me?
<AngryElf> but that's not actually writing to the output file
<adaran> eax, now try: $ sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 winusb
<Itaku> !multimediakeys
<ubottu> Factoid multimediakeys not found
<Itaku> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Itaku> !extrakeys
<ubottu> Factoid extrakeys not found
<broha> adaran: ok
<eax> adaran: Failed to access '/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory
<adaran> eax, is the external hd plugged in?
<broha> can some one tell me how to install madwifi
<adaran> eax, did you unplug/replug it?
<adaran> eax, in that case, the device node may have changed to sdc or sdd
<adaran> eax, do $ cat /proc/partitions
<adaran> eax, that'll give you a hint =)
<eax> adaran: Yes it is, how do I see that(sdc/sdd)?
<_sammy_> broha: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4791500&postcount=7
<Traveler3> Has anyone here installed Ubuntu on Abit IP35 Pro? I've a problem with sata HDD...
<cypha> i'm getting failures when i try updating
<eax> adaran: It gives a long error with sdc and failed to access the sdd :/
<cypha> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'packages.medibuntu.org'
<adaran> eax, $ cat /proc/partitions please
<broha> thanx sammy ill work on that
<adaran> eax, make sure your external hd is sdc1
<_sammy_> broha: no problem. holler if you have any problems
<adaran> eax, then, copy and paste the error here, if it is only one line, otherwise, use pastebin
<eax> adaran: Pastebin? How do I change that? Right now it seems like it's sdc1
<RabidWeezle> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<adaran> !paste | eax
<ubottu> eax: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eax> adaran: http://pastebin.com/mc662d9d
<cypha> does anyone use skype?
<yeah> how can i get the normal xfce?
<DIL> Traveler3:  just built a box this weekend with machspeed mobo and enabled the sata slots in bios for raid and it would not see them i had to disable them  - i know dii mobo  and all
<adaran> cypha, me
<adaran> eax, that's not the same hd
<Falling-Inferno> How do i get /var/www so that way my website can write data to files?
<RabidWeezle> I did in feisty cypha
<cypha> adaran: i tried updating, and i got a few failures
<cypha> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'packages.medibuntu.org'
<DIL> diff
<ber1> how can i force my wireless internet to remember my password? i have it set in "Edit Wireless Networks" but it never saves it and i have to manually enter it everytime. how can i get it to remember??
<jbroome> cypha: looks like a dns problem
<eax> adaran: I know, I changed it to see if it worked. It didn't it's the same error :/ I can change it back if you like, just tried troubleshooting :)
<adaran> Falling-Inferno, file permissions. =)
<cypha> but my internet is working
<cypha> how can i get around this?
<adaran> eax, don't try troubleshooting without telling me. i could've gone on for about 20 minutes doing the wrong thing without realising
<jamewill> i just tried upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 using upgrade but system seems to have stalled in middle of upgrade - should i reboot?
<yeah> all menus are brocken panel is weird etc
<eax> adaran: Sorry about that :)
<adaran> jamewill, open a konsole, run top
<eax> adaran: It's the big one now :)
<adaran> jamewill, see what's causing the trouble
<adaran> eax, plug the old one back in, $ cat /proc/partitions     to find out the correct device node
<jamewill> nothing running.... much
<cypha> jbroome: should i ignore it? is there something i can do?
<bunnii> Hi guys..I'm hunting for some help regarding a Ralink wireless USB driver using the Rt2500 driver. Could anyone lend a newb a hand? =]
<eax> adaran: http://pastebin.com/d657bda1e
<adaran> eax, well, it's sdc1
<Falling-Inferno> But how do i change the file permissions?
<adaran> eax, you should be able to deduce that by now =)
<adaran> eax, $ sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 winusb
<adaran> eax, pastebin any errors
<adaran> eax, brb, bathroom
<poil27> hi
<poil27> anay one can help me
<jamewill> adaran, ps -e shows process hardy has consumed 00:02:51
<blameless> greetings.  i've set up apt-cacher and it is working nicely.  i was just curious: should the "server"'s apt be setup to access the proxy just like all the clients are?  my thought is that yes, it should
<drash> hi poil27, what seems to be the trouble ?
<DIL> "loop
<DIL> !loop
<ubottu> Factoid loop not found
<alan_2008_> ls
<alan_2008_> hello
<eax> adaran: http://pastebin.com/d4ee8638
<jamewill> adaran, last status notice in upgrade window is "removed gnome-cups-manager"
<user___> lisp
<poil27> well i'm verry noob i just instaled ubuntu on kde on my laptop now i need to get that network working
<DIL> what would be mounted on the loop
<eTranquility> Hello. I'm having wireless trouble. I think wicd is insisting that I use WEP, but the wireless network I'm trying to connect to is WPA for sure. I'm not sure if I should use madwifi or ndiswrapper drivers either, or what name I should set the wireless interface to. Help?
<Falling-Inferno> But how do i change the file permissions
<jamewill> Falling-Inferno, check out chmod and chown commands
<_sammy_> eTranquility: what wireless chipset?
<mark-ux> Hello all, i´m on linux with cable, can someone explain me how i can put a wireless connection?
<ber1> how can i force my wireless network to store my login password? its a WPA2 personal and i set the password in Wireless Network config area but it never stores it. ideas??
<eTranquility> _sammy_: Atheros AR5BMB5
<jamewill> ber1 ps -e
<_sammy_> everyone on Atheros lately, heh.
<jamewill> ber1 oops ignore that
<adaran> eax, $ sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 winusb -o force
<adaran> eax, try that
<_sammy_> eTranquility: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4791500&postcount=7
<mark-ux> Hello all, i´m on linux with cable, can someone explain me how i can put a wireless connection?
<eax> adaran: YAY ^^ It worked :D Thanks a lot :D
<ber1> jamewill: any other ideas?
<cypha> can someone say my nick please
<adaran> eax, np
<PaulEU> hello!
<jamewill> ber1 there is something called keyring which stores passwords
<ber1> cypha: cypha
<cypha> i want to test if highlight makes a sound
<Myrtti> cypha: whut
<cypha> thanks!
<PaulEU> I have problem with mysql-5.0.51a, I've had mysql in ubuntu 7.10 and I did mysqldump via: sudo mysqldump --add-drop-database -A --comments --create-options -u root -pPasswd > file.dump next I've installed new system ubuntu 8.04 and I want restore mysqldump. It was done successfully: sudo mysql -u root -pPasswd < file.dump but when I restart service mysql I have error: http://pastebin.com/d5afc5366
<cypha> =)
<jamewill> ber1, you will find lots about it on forums
<PaulEU> where is mistake?
<ber1> jamewill: ok - thanks
<mark-ux> Hello all, i´m on linux with cable, can someone explain me how i can put a wireless connection?
<jamewill> ber1, can't remember enough to go into it here  :-)
<cypha> i'm pretty excited, i'm finally understanding linux/ubuntu's basics
<PaulEU> where can I change password to user debian-sys-maint ?
<douye> I'm trying to get widgets to be show with compiz, but whenever i press the bound key for it (F9) it wont show anything.. the dekstop wont even go vague
<cypha> does anyone use QUIKSILVER?
<_sammy_> PaulEU: Drop to a shell and do: sudo passwd debian-sys-maint - You -should- have set that on first install, though
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<mark-ux> Hello all, i´m on linux with cable, can someone explain me how i can put a wireless connection?
<douye> I'm trying to get widgets to be show with compiz, but whenever i press the bound key for it (F9) it wont show anything.. the dekstop wont even go vague, what can be wrong ?
<eTranquility> _sammy_: My chipset is slightly different. Could this still work?
<jamewill> adaran, any more ideas of things i can check on this upgrade prob
<_sammy_> eTranquility: aye, it -very- likely will be fine
<jamewill> anyone else who has had 8.04 upgrade stall mid-way
<mark-ux> Hello all, i´m on linux with cable, can someone explain me how i can put a wireless connection?
<PaulEU> _sammy_: Should I read password from old /etc/mysql/debian.cnf and put into new ?
<D0ugh_B0ii> umm is there ne named jey on
<_sammy_> PaulEU: No, just go that route I mentioned and set it to something you will remember ;)
<SuN13> hi, how do you change the font color of the top panel bar?
<eTranquility> _sammy_: Okay, thanks, I'll try that.
<Infecto> hello
<Infecto> can some one help me with
<Infecto> [ 4106.189333] uvcvideo: disagrees about version of symbol video_devdata
<Infecto> [ 4106.189337] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_devdata
<DIL> SuN13: rt click -prop -backgrnd
<busfahrer> Hi, any *easy* way of getting Amarok 1.4.9.1 in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<Infecto> http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/How_to_build_from_Mercurial
<LimCore> psi doesnt work with openpgp keys - I reported and confirmed the bug.  What do you recommend to do more to have it working
<Infecto> i use this to build this module and it dont wana work:(
<PaulEU> _sammy_: aha, I'll try
<ubuntuskinny> hello and warm welcome to all
<ubuntuskinny> quick question (i've posted to the forums but not yet had a reply): if i cancel a distribution upgrade midway through fetching the packages (and don't shutdown the computer) will it be ok and if i restart the upgrade later today it should be fine? yes?
<SuN13> DIL: There is no option for font color just background color
<DIL> SuN13: yea misread
<thehurley> hello
<douye> I'm trying to get widgets to be show with compiz, but whenever i press the bound key for it (F9) it wont show anything.. the dekstop wont even go vague, what can be wrong ?
<thehurley> i've installed ubuntu 8.04 yesterday and I notice that graphics response times are alot slower then when i had windows on this machine
<mark-ux> Can someone help me how i can put a wireless connection in Linux Ubuntu?
<thehurley> can anyone help?
<rigolo> hi all, how can i mount a drive with the hdd icon, i have this drive mounted but it appears with a folder icon
<_sammy_> ubuntuskinny: yes. You will be fine. If you do not wish to do the upgrade and need to recover the drive space: $ sudo rm *.deb /var/cache/apt/archives
<ubuntuskinny> sammy thanks you've been most helpful!
<DIL> SuN13: try "etc/dir_colors"
<_sammy_> ubuntuskinny: no problem
<_sammy_> mark-ux: explain the problem further?
<rigolo> ubuntuskinny: sudo apt-get clean does it nicely :)
<SuN13> all these questions and sollutions should be store in one place for easy access
<ubuntuskinny> rigolo: cheers :)
<rigolo> ubuntuskinny: :)
<stevedor> thehurley: have you enabled the desktop effects? that will load the official drivers for your graphics card if they exist
<PaulEU> _sammy_: I see problem: I wrote: sudo passwd debian-sys-maint and it return: passwd: unknown user debian-sys-maint
<rigolo> can someone tell me how can i mount a drive with the hdd icon, i have this drive mounted but it appears with a folder icon
<PaulEU> what should I do with it?
<SuN13> rigolo: can you get browse your drive?
<D0ugh_B0ii> Does anyone know if my wireless drver is even compatible  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13062/
<thehurley> stevedor, yes, the ATI accelerated graphics drivers are being used
<PaulEU> _sammy_: on old system 7.10 there wasn't user debian
<PaulEU> _sammy_: on old system 7.10 there wasn't user debian-sys-maint
<rigolo> SuN13: yes sure, it just a problem of icon, and i would like to see this drive in the places as HDD drive
<broha> ok i installed madwifi but still no wireless option
<PaulEU> _sammy_: Can I change this file /etc/mysql/debian.cnf ?
<rigolo> SuN13: it is shown as a folder at the moment
<ghfreak51> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<thehurley> it looks like there's a really slow refresh rate
<ghfreak51> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<ghfreak51> can anyone help me create a usershare?
<_sammy_> PaulEU: <PaulEU> where can I change password to user debian-sys-maint ?
<maikeffi> my sys hangs after 15 min usage any onw can help
<PaulEU> _sammy_: I should add this user into system?
<Hestv4> is there any documentation of the usblcd as shipped with default linux kernels? google gives me nothing.. and I don't really have the time to RTFS :(
<maikeffi> my system hangs after 15 min of usage in ubuntu
<drash> thehurley: did you tweak your xorg.conf file to fully use your card's potential ? You might wanna post-it via the paste.ubuntu.com service so people can have a look.
<douye> I'm trying to get widgets to be show with compiz, but whenever i press the bound key for it (F9) it wont show anything.. the dekstop wont even go vague, what can be wrong ?
<maikeffi> plz help
<maikeffi> my config is dual core 1 gb ram
<maikeffi> dual core 3 ghz
<stevedor> thehurley: I can't imagine what would make it noticeably slower than windows in that case. You can set the refresh rate in System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution, but I doubt that's the problem. :(
<rigolo> SuN13: any clue ?
<_sammy_> PaulEU: The user debian-sys-maint is usually created when MySQL is first installed. If the user has not been made, then you need to create a MySQL user yourself
<maikeffi> any clue
<maikeffi> help
<PaulEU> _sammy_: after installation it created user root, and it has full perms
<rigolo> maikeffi: try failsafe boot maybe
<D0ugh_B0ii> Does anyone know if my wireless drver is even compatible  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13062/
<_sammy_> PaulEU: Aye, it will do. You need to create a user now with the root credentials
<thehurley> here's my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13072/
<rigolo> _sammy_: could you please tell me how can i mount a drive with the hdd icon, i have this drive mounted but it appears with a folder icon
<cecure> \server
<PaulEU> _sammy_: eh, I don't want create new user because user root exists
<PaulEU> _sammy_: can I replace debian.cnf from old system into new?
<_sammy_> rigolo: it will be a folder :) Just double click it and the partition contents should become visible
<CarlF1> ﻿how do I disable the touchpad when I am typing?
<_sammy_> PaulEU: You do not want to be using the MySQL root user for general use ;)
<maikeffi> @paulEU thnks but it rebooted
<PaulEU> _sammy_: yes, but in old system there were other users in db
<SuN13> rigolo: where are is the folder located...
<D0ugh_B0ii> Can someone tell me if my wireless driver is compatablie with ubuntu 8 here is my lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/13062/
<PaulEU> _sammy_: OK, I'll try move old debian.cnf into new..
<rigolo> _sammy_: yes I know this, access is not a problem, but i would like to see this drive as a HDD (hdd icon, shortcut in nautilus shortcuts, icon on desktop)
<CapsLock_> i aew
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<rigolo> _sammy_: it is quite hard to explain :)
<Jack_Sparrow> D0ugh_B0ii http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=b9948e54f2948592b0744c78684400ab&t=686857&page=2
<PaulEU> _sammy_: now it works.. uff, thx for advices
<broha> can anyone tell me y when i look up my network it says unclaimed
<_sammy_> rigolo: "gconf-editor" -> nautilus -> desktop -> volumes_visible if I recall correctly
<polterge|st> hello is there anyone who can help me with an upgrade prob ?
<SuN13> rigolo: so your hard drive appears as a folder icon on your desktop rather than the hd icon? did you create it or is it auto mount?
<polterge|st> I have two source lists  and I need only one
<polterge|st> I'm trying to update from 6.10 to 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> rigolo just change the theme
<PaulEU> polterge|st: it's too old
<polterge|st> no it isn't
<polterge|st> there is an option
<polterge|st> in the updater
<polterge|st> it tells you that you can do it
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | polterge|st
<ubottu> polterge|st: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> _sammy_ I think he has a desktop icon, just not the icon he wants
<polterge|st> ok I will not use the enter key as punctuation I will just write runon sentences like this one thus making it that much harder to read
<Myrtti> thank you
<broha> can anyone tell me y when i look up my network it says unclaimed
<egoleo> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> polterge|st Stop being rude
<egoleo> does anyone knows where ubuntu keeps its desktop images?
<polterge|st> I'm really not trying to be rude I just don't like it when people mistake my kindness for ignorance
<rigolo> SuN13: i created the drive during install, it is being automounted but as a folder not as a drive (ie : it doesnt appear in computer:///)
<polterge|st> I use the enter key to make it easier on other people's eyes
<rausb0> polterge|st: ever heard of "."?
<Jack_Sparrow> polterge|st we can discuss this in another channel if you like
<polterge|st> sure
<Rafase282> can anyone tell me how to install programs on the terminal? I dont want to use apt-get, i know there is another one i just dont remmeber the name
<Jack_Sparrow> polterge|st please join me in #Ubuntu-ops
<polterge|st> I know you guys know alot about linux yet that doesn't give you a right to talk down to me or be rude
<rausb0> polterge|st: so why don't you use it to end your sentences?
<ParanoyaM> Hi, have a problem with ubuntu installation, after installation even GRUB is not starting : GRUB Hard Disk error
<polterge|st> so please keep it polite
<egoleo> plse someone show me where ubuntu keeps its desktop images
<egoleo> or backgrounds
<Myrtti> Rafase282: aptitude
<_sammy_> Rafase282 aptitude or dselect
<Myrtti> egoleo: why are you asking?
<gaucho> I have an image of a dvd movie disk that I made with: dd if=/dev/scd0 of=image.img. Now, how can I watch the movie?
<Rafase282> thanks
<egoleo> bcos i want to put my desktop images too there
<egoleo> i dont want to keep in another place
<Radit> how to run set ubuntu to run bash scripts in any directory?
<broha> can anyone tell me y when i look up my network it says unclaimed
<broha> and how i can claim it
<DIL> SuN13: http://brentroos.com/2006/07/07/change-gnome-panel-text-color/
<cranyum> Desktop images have to be added. But are generally kept in /usr/local/share/backgrounds I believe
<ParanoyaM> ﻿have a problem with ubuntu installation, after installation even GRUB is not starting : GRUB Hard Disk error
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there
<gooody> how cAN i install adobe flashplayer on amd 64 architecture?
<krupa^> hey. i do: for file in ls /media/cdrw/*.swf; do , how do i exclude from the list a file named 8.swf ?
<[LMM]Iowahc> question about hardy: i plugged in a second monitor and he displays everything how it should, even with Compiz ;) but in System->Pref -> Monitor i can't extend my desktop. is it possible?
<broha> i think all the techs have left
<cranyum> Are you using an nVidia card
<Baughn> [LMM]Iowahc: ..yes. There are several ways to extend a monitor, though they all boil down to editing xorg.conf a bit
<foormea> hi
<cranyum> Install the nVidia setting app
<Baughn> [LMM]Iowahc: Any single front-end can fail without the whole process necessarily failing, so..
<rigolo> krupa^: try ls /media/cdrw/[0-7|9].swf
<ParanoyaM> Any GRUB experts?
<[LMM]Iowahc> ok, how possible is it that the editing of xorg.conf will screw compiz up? ^^
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: I could try it
<foormea> i've got a problem: my local network's dhcp is down, and i cannot access the router. under windows, i can connect correctly to the internet with manual ip, manual gateway and such. under linux, the best i can do is ping the router, but i cannot ping the outside (route is OK, resolv.conf is OK)... any idea?!
<Baughn> [LMM]Iowahc: Oh, that shouldn't happen
<broha>        can anyone tell me y when i look up my wireless network it says unclaimed and how i can claim it
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: ﻿have a problem with ubuntu installation, after installation even GRUB is not starting : GRUB Hard Disk error
<Baughn> [LMM]Iowahc: Which means maybe 10% or so
<cranyum> Iowahc, not very if you use the app
<[LMM]Iowahc> which app cranyum?
<cranyum> nVidia-settings
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: What is printing that, exactly? Which command, or at boot?
<[LMM]Iowahc> got ati ;)
<rigolo> _sammy_: thx for help, but it is not really what i wanted to do, i will reformulate :
<[LMM]Iowahc> with fglRx
<ParanoyaM> i give everything that it give
<ParanoyaM> s
<rigolo> how can i add a drive in the computer:///
<cranyum> Lets you define multiple monitors, and rotate them if needed
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: only GRUB Hard disk error
<cranyum> Ati may have something comparable
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: Right, but /when/?
<morgan555> I am trying to install stuff and it keeps telling me ony one software management tool can be used at a time, i have rebooted and logged out and it keeps doing it
<Condoulo> ok, I was about to set a folder to share on the network on Ubuntu 8.04, but it says I don't have permissions. Any way I can change that
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: hm, it even don't display Os selector
<christopher> what is the ubuntu chat room where I can talk off topic
<diego__> Alguien habla español?
<Myrtti> !offtopic | christopher
<ubottu> christopher: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> !es | diego__
<ubottu> diego__: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: Yes, but /when/? At bootup?
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: sure
<gooody> anybody here knows how to install adobe flash player on a amd 64 architecture?
<phoenix5002> morgan555: check if there are updates available in your toolbar
<diego__> ok gracias
<Jack_Sparrow> Mornig Myrtti
<Myrtti> !flash | gooody
<ubottu> gooody: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: "Sure" normally means "I don't care, that's okay". Did you mean "yes"?
<morgan555> phoenix5002, none, just updated
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: sorry i think it was clear
<hypn0> why isn't there a newer version of pcmanfm in repos? 0.3.2.x is around 1.5 yrs old :-O there is 0.3.5.x deb on his site, from getdeb you can even get 0.3.9.10 for gutsy, current version is 0.4.1.1, I can't work out why there would be such an old version in repos :-/
<rigolo> this is getting me cray : can anyone help on how to  add a drive in the computer:///
<ParanoyaM> who knows if ATI Radeon 9550 is enough for Beryl?
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: Okay, first things first. Have you added or removed any HDs recently? Or CD drives?
<Myrtti> hypn0: is check debian.org what version they're carrying
<Condoulo> ok, I was about to set a folder to share on the network on Ubuntu 8.04, but it says I don't have permissions to use the service. Any way I can change that
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: no! it is after installation
<Jack_Sparrow> rigolo I thought you had a drive icon and you just wanted to change the icon
<Myrtti> Condoulo: which directory?
<_sammy_> !valgrind
<ubottu> Factoid valgrind not found
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: i installed ubuntu for 10 times only otday
<eTranquility> _sammy_: Ok, I tried following the post you sent me, but something went wrong. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13078/
<curtis> does anyone know how to transfer files from ubuntu to windows vista using an ethernet cable?
<unnutz> how could i shape HTTP traffic from specified subnet *TO* server?
<harrizz> guys how can I know that I had installed the glib and gtk+  in my system?
<_sammy_> eTranquility sure thing. looking now
<rigolo> Jack_Sparrow: unfortunately not, i want to mount the drive as a drive not as a folder :)
<[LMM]Iowahc> Any good DualScreen Tutorial for ATI and Compiz?
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: And you're installing from cd, right? Nothing exotic like (say) netboot?
<Condoulo> Myrtti, you know, its on my second drive, with is NT formatted... and I just realized I wonder if I put it on my main... so hold on.
<Jack_Sparrow> rigolo please explain the differece
<rigolo> Jack_Sparrow: do you use nautilus ?
<harrizz> guys how can I know that I had installed the glib and gtk+  in my system?
<drash> ParanoyaM: get the compiz-check script at http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check, at least it will give you some detailed outlook on the possibilities ..
<Jack_Sparrow> \yes
<ParanoyaM> Baughn:  right! livecd, maybe you should know this : my boot hd is IDE, and linux is installed on PCI card SATA controller HD
<Condoulo> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: ..yes, that would be important
<rigolo> Jack_Sparrow: ok, so check the computer:///
<kom0dor> Ok, while doing an install without a CD of 8.04 (by copying initrd.gz and vmlinuz from the mounted ISO and booting from them) how can I mount the iso again from the command line when it asks me for the cd? I'm currently using Debian etch
<phoenix5002> my friend just installed Ubuntu, but he uses some dial up program called "easy wireless net" and it doesn't have a linux version.  Is there anyway he can still access the internet with his service provider.   maybe with wine?
<_sammy_> eTranquility: You need the kernel sources: $ sudo apt-get install linux-source then try again
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: Grub uses BIOS calls to read itself (beyond the 512-byte stage0 loader) from disk
<Jack_Sparrow> rigolo yes, I see all my drives
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: Those calls are very often unable to read from add-in pci cards, so..
<rigolo> Jack_Sparrow: you should see the drive "/" and maybe other hard or cd or even nfs drives
<Scynet> hmm
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: Install GRUB on a disk that's directly connected to your mobo, and it should fix itself
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: yes, so this why i choose  builtin controler ide drive
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: This does /not/ mean you have to install /linux/ on that disk, just the /boot/ partition. It might mean /adding/ a /boot partition, of course.
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: For grub setup, you mean?
<rigolo> Jack_Sparrow: i have a line in fstad that mounts my /dev/sda7 to /media/DriveData
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: it is impossible, because there is WinXP os, and i can't remove or modify it
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: yes
<eTranquility> _sammy_: Okay, thanks, will try.
<rigolo> Jack_Sparrow: but this drive doesn't appear in computer:///
<Jack_Sparrow> rigolo Ok following so far
<Scynet> Same error with one HDD removed, trying to remove both now
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: grub setup just decides where the 512-byte stage0 loader gets installed
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: Well, and stage1.. I think... anyway, not really the point. The *point* is: /boot *must* be on a disk that's readable by the bios. Yours apparently isn't.
<rigolo> Jack_Sparrow: i can access it via /media/DriveData, but i would like to have it in shortcuts, computer:/// and other handy places, like a drive.. :)
<rigolo> Jack_Sparrow: see what i mean ?
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: If you really, really can't resize your windows partition.. get another disk? Or a new mobo with a sata header, perhaps. ;P
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: Meanwhile, you could use wubi. That would work.
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: is it possible to resize ntfs partition without datalost
<Jack_Sparrow> rigolo not yet..
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: I know partition magic can do it. I *think* parted can in some cases, but.. not sure.
<Jack_Sparrow> I see all of my mounts in nautilus under places and on my desktop..
<ghfreak51> how do i set up file sharing from one ubuntu to another?  it's using samba and it won't let me shre anything.  how do i set the permissions? what's the samba password??
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: i tried with gparted, i can't make it smaller, but can make it bigger
<kom0dor> Ok, while doing an install without a CD of 8.04 (by copying initrd.gz and vmlinuz from the mounted ISO and booting from them by editing grub) how can I mount the iso again from the command line when it asks me for the cd? I'm currently using Debian etch
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: Defragment it first
<rigolo> Jack_Sparrow: that is waht i want can u paste your /fstab somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> rigolo sure
<morgan555> Please help. my system seems to think I have a package manager open when I don't, this keeps happening even after reboot
<kom0dor> and mount /dev/sda1 /mnt fails with 'invalid options'
<Baughn> kom0dor: What are you installing from, if not cd?
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: is it possible to make from linux
<Nalleman> can someone please help me to understand why I cant start "frets on fire". This is what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13079/.
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: No, you'd have to defragment in windows
<kom0dor> I downloaded the alternative iso, copied the vmlinuz and initrd.gz, and edited grub to boot from those
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: Um. Presumably it can't boot right now..
<kom0dor> I'm currently using grub+debian stable
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: yes i can't load it now :(
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: Grab a windows cd, go into the recovery console, and use.. fixmbr? I think?
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: Google for that keyword, anyway.
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: yeah,
<Jack_Sparrow> rigolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/13080/
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: anyway why this happens/
<Baughn> kom0dor: Yes, but physically. What are you installing /from/?
<rigolo> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<eTranquility> _sammy_: No luck still, I get the same thing.
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: It's happening because you have /boot on a disk that's connected to your add-on PCI card, and either your bios, your add-on card, or both are too old/lack the ability to boot off it
<phoenix5002> ﻿my friend just installed Ubuntu, but he uses some dial up program called "easy wireless net" and it doesn't have a linux version.  Is there anyway he can still access the internet with his service provider.   maybe with wine?
<Scynet> Interesting. I left the laptop HDD in and now Ubuntu seems to be booting up correctly. Meaning either the original HDD doesn't like Ubuntu, or there's something wrong with my first SATA slot....
<kom0dor> Wouldn't it be possible to install from the mounted iso? After I mount my current hda1. couldn't I mount xubuntu.iso /cdrom and use that for the install?
<babola1> yes, phoenix5002.
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: It must be said that, if your machine doesn't /have/ sata support on your mobo.. you could grab a $150 mobo and core 2 cpu for probably twice your current speed
<babola1> not wine, phoenix5002 but pppoeconf
<phoenix5002> babola1: how?
<phoenix5002> babola1: is that a package?
<Baughn> kom0dor: Are you trying to do it from inside debian or something?
<Nalleman> can someone please help me to understand why I cant start "frets on fire". This is what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13079/.
<babola1> phoenix5002: how does your friend use the dial up connection? Is it DSL?
<yacc> Any idea why vobcopy aborts at 2048MB?
<Baughn> kom0dor: It might take some creative editing, but http://www.cs278.org/blog/ubuntu-configuration/feisty-debootstrap-encrypted-install/ should have all the information you need for that
<kom0dor> No, but I created a /b00t folder with ubuntu files in it because I have no cds to burn.
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: i need sponsor maybe )
<kom0dor> I'll start reading, thanks
<zepherin> I've got a wierd problem, sometimes when I try to play a video or sound file it'll just render frame by frame and I'll lose sound. It'll stay like that till I restart, and it occurs across multiple multimedia mediums.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find vobcopy
<ubottu> Found: vobcopy
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: Or just use wubi. That /would/ work.
<broha> Hi Again
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: (Except perhaps with /boot on that other disk.. again...)
<yacc> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<Baughn> kom0dor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent <-- Here's another
<phoenix5002> babola1: he's not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> yacc JUst checking as I had not heard of that program
<phoenix5002> babola1: he says he uses a "usb modem" and the program to connect
<broha> can someone help me with my wireless I cant get my computer to recognize my wireless interface it calls it an ethernet controller
<_sammy_> eTranquility: Sorry, that should have brought them in. $ sudo apt-get install kernel-package should do the trick
<kom0dor> Baughn, could I pm? I have a few more details
<babola1> phoenix5002: well, in System > Help and Support, you have basically everything you need to get your dialup connection. in any case, i'll fetch some useful links for you
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: so i need to make on IDE dribe /boot partition and that will fix all my problems/
<phoenix5002> babola1: thank you, that would be great
<h4L1m> hi guys, i've got problems with my second screen, at the login screen everything seems to be ok, but when gnome starts the second screen shows the same thing like the primary screen (notebook screen), what do i have to change??
<Scynet> Did someone has questions about the IP35 Pro mobo I have?
<Baughn> kom0dor: I wouldn't be able to help. Better off asking the channel.
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: No, you need to make it directly connected to your mobo. If that means an ide disk, then you probably need a new mobo.. but ide would work
<yacc> Jack_Sparrow: it's the fastest way to backup a DVD. OTOH, it's the most "stupid", and worse, since my Ubuntu install it stopped working.
<kom0dor> heh, alright. I don't have an usb pen drive, but the installer actually boots, and gets to the point where it says: Your cd is not in the cd drive, and that's where it's stuck
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: connected what? directly connected to my mobo is IDE
<broha> can someone help me with my wireless I cant get my computer to recognize my wireless interface it calls it an ethernet controller I have tried installing madwifi but it didnt help
<kom0dor> somehow, I need to use the ISO on my hdd instead?
<Jack_Sparrow> yacc YOu are not by chance using a fat32 to store the temp or anything are you
<krupa^> how do i copy all files in folder into another one using ssh?
<babola1> ﻿phoenix5002: for Setting up USB ADSL modem, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/65196-setting-up-adsl-usb-modem-connection-ubuntu.html.
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: Right, which implies a very old mobo. But *YES*, that means ide would work.
<kom0dor> krupa^: scp
<gooody> i just installed hardy on my acer aspire 5050 and got no sound. can somebody help me with this?
<babola1> !wireless | phoenix5002
<ubottu> phoenix5002: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Krooks> Whats hpijs and whats hplip. Do I need both ?
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: ok will try to resize it
<Scynet> Ok, U unplugged my Vista HDD and plugged in the empty and installed ubuntu on it. Now if I plug both of them back, will I get to choose which one to boot to, or do I have to do something else?
<h4L1m> hi guys, i've got problems with my second screen, at the login screen everything seems to be ok, but when gnome starts the second screen shows the same thing like the primary screen (notebook screen), what do i have to change??
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: please tell me how much space i should leave for /boot
<Jack_Sparrow> Scynet it does not work that way
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<Nalleman> can someone please help me to understand why I cant start "frets on fire". This is what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13079/.
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Scynet> I figured
<Baughn> ParanoyaM: 100-200MB would be plenty
<yacc> Jack_Sparrow: mplayer -dumpstream is the next on the scale. Slightly more clever about what it's doing, but potentially a bit slower ;(
<Lo1234567> Hi all
<h4L1m> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Baughn> Scynet: Well, ideally you should have had your vista drive connected while installing
<ParanoyaM> Baughn: thanks a lot
<SuN13> DIL: Thanks..I was able to change it with that link you provided.
<rigolo> Jack_Sparrow: finally managed to do it, I had a link to the mount point in /media/ and that wasn't enough, i had to move the moint point to /media/ for it to appear like a drive
<Jack_Sparrow> yacc I use k9copy and I am in no rush ...
<eeevans> Nalleman, google 'SDL_ttf render failed'
<Scynet> I know but I had an error with both HDDs connected
<yacc> Jack_Sparrow: Nope, the files are written into a directory that already stores >2GB files.
<Baughn> Scynet: That might still be easier. Alternately, it's just a matter of editing /boot/grub/menu.lst appropriately
<Jack_Sparrow> rigolo yes, link would not work
<yacc> Jack_Sparrow: The question is always how it deals with the "defective" DVDs that are popular now.
<Scynet> Couldn't even boot to live CD with the Vista HDD attached, even if I didn't plan to touch it with Ubuntu
<eTranquility> _sammy_: Maybe I missed something, but it's still not working.
<Baughn> Scynet: If connecting it makes ubuntu stop booting, /swap the disks/. (Or the connectors, rather)
<Jack_Sparrow> yacc copy protection will always be an issue
<rigolo> Jack_Sparrow: ok, now maybe you know how to do the same with nfs drives
<rigolo> :)
<rigolo> ?
<h4L1m> hi guys, i've got problems with my second screen, at the login screen everything seems to be ok, but when gnome starts the second screen shows the same thing like the primary screen (notebook screen), what do i have to change??
<yacc> Jack_Sparrow: ogle can play most DVDs, but offers no option to capture the mpeg PS :(
<Nalleman> eeevans, I have done that but I still dont have a clue what to do about it
<Jack_Sparrow> rigolo see my fstab, there are several ntfs in my fstab
<babola1> !twinview | h4L1m
<ubottu> h4L1m: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<yacc> Jack_Sparrow: The only DVD player that knows about navigation and that does that I know about is VLC, ...
<rigolo> Jack_Sparrow: nfs (network drives)
<Jack_Sparrow> yacc sorry, cnat help with that
<h4L1m> !DualHead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Jack_Sparrow> rigolo sorry, misread
<yacc> Jack_Sparrow: cnat?
<Jack_Sparrow> cant
<gooody> got no sound in ubuntu hardy? i need help?
<eeevans> Nalleman, did you recently upgrade?  Several are saying that it is a bug in the latest version of SDL_ttf used in Ubuntu
<yacc> Jack_Sparrow: Well, VLC is good but 1x slow.
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound | gooody
<ubottu> gooody: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<h4L1m> babola1, i treid with xinerama but it doesn't work, now i running it with twinview and it changes the settings after gnome is loaded, like i said everything is fine during logging in
<Jack_Sparrow> yacc use what works and speed will follow
<nonix4> Google poll on "bcmxcp 5115 fail" vs "bcmxcp 5115 success" gives 62:5 odds - so far I've tried about 10 different ways to get the that UPS communicate with Ubuntu - is it actually supported by nut or is the claimed support vaporware?
<norv> I thought anything that supported libdvdcss also had all the navigation stuff
<Nalleman> eeevans, I have re installed the game recently after it crashed yesterday. up until then it worked fine but now I get this message
<norv> but I've only tried mplayer and vlc
<broha> can someone help me with my wireless I cant get my computer to recognize my wireless interface it calls it an ethernet controller I have tried installing madwifi but it didnt help
<Hammer89> what was the command to check if your keys are vulnerable?
<TtyS2> i have a java script that i like to make to run, what prog should i use to compile it?
<meoblast001> hello
<kom0dor> broha: What are you trying to get it to recognize? have you checked out /etc/network/interfaces?
<uni^away> anyone here having experienced exporting to pdf from openoffice.org on a hardy amd64??
<jose> slt
<meoblast001> im trying to export some audio
<kom0dor> TtyS2: js isn't compiled....
<danners> Hammer89: ssh-vulnkey
<zepherin_> I think I figured it out, I didn't have alsa-oss installed
<Hammer89> danners: thanks
<zepherin_> and I had more than one sound going
<meoblast001> how do you export track in ardour?
<babola1> h4L1m: i'm not sure if i would be very good help for you, but you may want to try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<uni^away> i just can't export to pdf, it's ticking me off
<TtyS2> kom0dor: just add the extensions??
<kom0dor> TtyS2: Javascript is executed client side by browsers
<norv> TtyS2: there's like a bunch of different interpreters for it, most built in to web browsers
<norv> TtyS2: though I've seen one that's stand-alone
<_sammy_> eTranquility: What does $ ls /usr/src/linux show?
<meoblast001> anyone?
<illriginal> Can someone help me with a small issue? I just installed MPlayer with the codecs in hopes that it would give Amarok the capability to play .wav files, but I still can't play them. I can play MP3 just fine but not .wav. Any ideas?..
<shadowjack> meoblast001, ardour is complicated. you should read the docs for it. a couple times. carefully
<meoblast001> im being nagged to get this song exported and this is my first time on ardour
<babola1> uni^away: i'm not sure how to help since you haven't asked a question yet. please try http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=2595
<kom0dor> meoblast001: Don't know if that's on topic here? Have you spoken with the ardour community/devs?
<Scynet> So, since I now have Vista and ubuntu to different HDDs, is there a simplish way to make it let me chooce which to boot to?
<Baughn> Scynet: Yes, edit menu.lst appropriately
<Baughn> Or grub.conf, if they switched that already
<norv> meoblast001: streaming or do you have the file?
<Scynet> Ok, I'll try that, thanks
<babola1> Scynet: You get no Grub menu at bootup?
<_sammy_> illriginal: $ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10*
<toco> o
<eTranquility> _sammy_: "No such file or directory."
<_Andrew> Scynet, You need to install grub on whatever hd you boot up with
<cnstarz0afk> if ij ust copy the contents of an ubuntu .iso to a usb drive, is that enuogh to make the usb drive bootable so i can run ubuntu live?
<Scynet> Haven't tried yet actually, I assumed since Vista HDD wasn't attached when I installed Ubuntu on it's own HDD
<_sammy_> eTranquility: ok, you dont seem to have the sources from those packages for some reason
<Flare183> cnstarz0afk: I don't think so
<babola1> Which did you install first, Scynet? Ubuntu or Vista?
<Flare183> !usblive | cnstarz
<_Andrew> Scynet, or change your boot order
<ubottu> Factoid usblive not found
<Flare183> crap
<Scynet> Vista first, then unplug Vista HDD, plug in Ubuntu HDD and install Ubuntu. Gonna plug in both now
<shadowjack> Scynet, you should have left your vista drive installed. also, windows has to be the master, otherwise it wont work
<nonix4> Umm, are there any tools for debugging serial communications? (wouldn't rate minicom as one, it doesn't give enough info when things don't work)
<_sammy_> eTranquillity: $ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-686
<toco> i'm having a problem with firefox.  it downloads and lists the file permissions as root instead of 'toco' like it should any idea how to change that?
<Flare183> !usb | cnstarz
<Hanjin> alguien sabe de lenguaje c
<ubottu> cnstarz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Flare183> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<meoblast001> norv: i have it in ardour right now in Audio 1 track, i need it exported to WAV
<cnstarz> thanks flare
<_sammy_> eTranquility: if that does not bring them in, I will die ;)
<Scynet> shadowjack, I know but Ubuntu wouldn't work with Vista HDD installed, couldn't even boot to Live CD
<babola1> Scynet: I have tried that same process and I had Grub menu at boot up but Windows was not in the options. You may very probably need to add it to your grub menu
<norv> meoblast001: meh, I just use kio to export audiocd
<eTranquility> _sammy_: Okay, will try. =P
<Scynet> Yeah thanks I'll try it soon
<shadowjack> meoblast001, you can't "export" in ardour, you have to send your audio to something like audacity and record it
<{g}> Hi People!
<norv> meoblast001: cdda2wav should let your rip and audio cd
<{g}> How do i put my swap partition into my /etc/fstab file?
<illriginal> Thanks _sammy_!
<meoblast001> shadowjack: how do you send it?
<TtyS2> hmm whats the extension for java scripts
<babola1> why would you want to do that, {g}?
<norv> meoblast001: which is the only thing that I know of which has "tracks"
<Roxy123> whats a good FTP server to run on ubuntu, for a noob (less terminal, more GUI)
<_sammy_> illriginal: of course. No problem
<eichi> how to upgrade von ubuntu 7.04 to 8.04 ?
<babola1> FileZilla works best for me, Roxy123
<sarmisak> eichi: apt-get dist-upgrade
<babola1> !upgrade | eichi
<ubottu> eichi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flare183> !upgrade | eichi
<Youpi> bonjour
<Flare183> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Lo1234567> Hi all. I have a 8.04 upgrade <-> firefox question...
<Iryzy> Does anyone here uses TOR?
<Wannabe> I would liek some help with wine and cod4 can any oen help
<miranda> Is anyone else running iptables and able to successfully issue " iptables -t filter -A FORWARD --match state --state NEW,RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT" or is my syntax just plain wrong.
<babola1> !ask | Lo1234567
<ubottu> Lo1234567: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<meoblast001> cant they make a way for me to record it in ardour, then hit export, and it have a WAV file on my desktop with everything in the track
<tkbeat> yes
<shadowjack> meoblast001, with the jack mixer
<Chapai> {g}, it shoud already be there, in fstab there should be 2 partition in there already. ext3 and swap
<miranda> I get iptables: match `state' v1.3.8 (I'm v1.3.6).
<shadowjack> meoblast001, got to go. bbl
<Youpi> ou tyrouver amule ancienne version pas 2.2
<eTranquility> _sammy_: No go. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13088/
<tkbeat> Iryzy, yes
<Roxy123> babola1:  does filezilla have server and client?
<meoblast001> wait
<illriginal> i like this new Firefox.... feel like it's ahead of its time already lol
<babola1> Wannabe: please go ask your question. But I think #winehq may help you better, or checking appdb
<meoblast001> i think i exported it but jack cant play the wav
<meoblast001> h/o
<babola1> yes, Roxy123
<{g}> Chapai: no, its a customized ubuntu. nothing in /etc/fstab
<norv> meoblast001: well you don't need to record manually, since that will be as slow as playing it
<Iryzy> tkbeat: You know how can i make "Use a new identity" each 2 minutes?
<_sammy_> eTranquility: What CPU do you have?
<bonhoffer> how do i kill a job based on a pid?
<Iryzy> my TOR doesnt change automatically so i spent hours with the same IP
<Wannabe> Well, i've seen a guy use cod4 and wine as i did, and get good fps on good gfx settings, and he has the same card as me, but when i run cod4 i need a very low gfx setting to play at 20 fps.
<babola1> Roxy123: www.filezilla-project.org/download.php
<rigolo> last log jacksp
<rigolo> woops
<illriginal> sammy when trying to install gstreamer, I get an error. May I PM you the error? (It's 4 lines)
<drash> bonhoffer: kill -9 <pid> or killall <name> -w
<eTranquility> _sammy_: How do I find that out? Is it on the sticker on the underside of my laptop?
<_sammy_> bonhoffer: $ kill -9 <pid>
<babola1> Wannabe: what driver are you using?
<bonhoffer> thanks -- what is the -9
<Wannabe> atm, the nvidia beta driver, it accauly give me a bit more fps then the released one
<danners> Wannabe: maybe has a better processor or more RAM....
<_sammy_> eTranquility: Sorry, I just noticed something on that last link. $ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-386 will fix things :)
<drash> bonhoffer: that's a signal, there are several, read "man kill"
<legend2440> {g}: /dev/your partition or uuid	none	swap	sw	0	0
<aRie_indo> hi all, anyone help me to install cairo dock?
<_sammy_> illriginal: sorry, yes, sure
<bonhoffer> thanks
<babola1> Wannabe: as far as i can tell you have the right driver. perhaps it *is* due to RAM and processor speed diff.
<{g}> legend2440: how do i found out the uuid?
<leif> how long does it take to get kde 4 stable
<Flare183> !cairo
<ubottu> Factoid cairo not found
<eTranquility> _sammy_: How do I cd outta the madwifi folder? x.x
<babola1> leif: that is not a very nice question
<legend2440> {g}: sudo blkid
<_sammy_> eTranquility: Depends where you want to go. To drop back one directory, cd ..
<Flare183> !cairo-dock | aRie_indo
<ubottu> aRie_indo: cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<DIL> hup as well
<leif> sorry just wondering how long it takes for ubuntu to get a kde 4 version
<{g}> legend2440: ok, thanks!
<eTranquility> _sammy_: Yes, that's what I meant, thanks.
<Flare183> !kde4 | leif
<Wannabe> Hmm cause i can run cod2 perfect, same as windows, it's jsut cod4...
<ubottu> leif: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<atomkarinca> leif, it depends on your connection
<aRie_indo> what's meaning !cairo-dock??
<atomkarinca> try sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<babola1> leif: please see http://www.google.com.ph/url?q=http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php&sa=X&oi=smap&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=3&usg=AFQjCNHG9whem_lVOeW_-SDtANIJ0XeV2w
<Scynet> Arg, installed ubuntu just fine, but plugging the Vista HDD in too makes Ubuntu unable to boot
<Scynet> Somehow I can't have both HDDs installed when using Ubuntu
<babola1> Scynet: others have had that problem. Are you able to boot from LiveCD?
<eTranquility> _sammy_: Finally it works... so what do I do after I've rebooted?
<aRie_indo> !cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<Scynet> babola1: not with Vista HDD installed. I removed Vista HDD though, and Ubuntu installed fine on the other HDD
<Scynet> But now if I plug Vista HDD back, I can't even run the installed ubuntu
<{g}> i guess i can use spaces between "uuid=... none swap sw 0 0" right?
<wsjunior> is there any workaround for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/183917
<_sammy_> eTranquility: hehe, glad to hear it. Sorry it took so long. Still half asleep here. Reboot and do $ modprobe ath-pci
<leif> hmm strange
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183917 in libflashsupport "Sound stops working in Firefox once other applications (Pidgin, Rhythmbox) have played sound" [Low,Confirmed]
<babola1> Scynet: this may help -->http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<wsjunior> i really would like to play sound in more than one app at the same time
<Comete> hi
<Chapai> {g}, thats the right format
<aRie_indo> any site about cairo-dock in english?
<Ayabara> is there a good app for batch editing exif-information in images?
<babola1> !cairp | aRie_indo
<ubottu> Factoid cairp not found
<legend2440> {g}: mine looks like this in fstab  UUID=16917eb7-3e38-4684-afcd-7445eec20ffe
<eTranquility> _sammy_: Okay, I'll tell you if it works.
<babola1> ﻿!cairo | aRie_indo
<aRie_indo> !cairo
<ubottu> Factoid cairo not found
<Comete> i've a bug with nautilus on Hardy, it doesn't use the umask value defined in /etc/profile... any idea ?
<Scynet> babola1: Sorry, but that's only dealing with a single HDD
<legend2440> {g}:  yes space it out
<ali_> hello I have fx5200 nvidia installed driver with envy if I run compiz windows not move bar not show
<babola1> ok Scynet. You're in the Ubuntu install right now, correct?
<aaearon> hey all. does anyone else have a dell vostro with bcm43xx? i cannot get my wireless to work after trying numerous tutorials
<Gralco> Why am I not able to change the importance of bugs? (I am in Ubuntu bugsquad team)
<caleb> I installed firefox 3 rc1 by unzipping the tar file and moving it to the folder /usr/lib/firefoxrc1
<caleb> how do i install java?
<aRie_indo> ali: we have same problem,help us.....
<Scynet> babola1: installed it on the second HDD, unable to boot to Ubuntu with Vista HDD plugged in though
<Scynet> Even though Ubuntu tries to start automatically
<{g}> legend2440: allright
<drash> for all those experiencing crashes with flash9 + libflashsupport --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 (flash player 10 beta)
<unnutz> how could i shape HTTP traffic from specified subnet *TO* server?
<Xcell> caleb:  jre 5  and jre 6 are in repros = synap
<_sammy_> aaearon: did you use the drivers from http://bcm43xx.berlios.de?
<babola1> Scynet: We will have to look at what /boot/grub/menu.lst has and see what to edit
<Gralco>  Why am I not able to change the importance of bugs? (I am in Ubuntu bugsquad team)
<Xcell> caleb:
<babola1> !repeat | Gralco
<ubottu> Gralco: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<caleb> Xcell: when I installed rc1 I didn't go through apt-get or make install, i already have java installed
<Pingviller> ok I just used Envy on my laptop to install the graphic drivers, and when I rebooted, the graphic drivers were broken.. what's the dpkg-reconfigure command to reset it and make it normal again?
<Metta> Hey
<Xcell> oh
<Flare183> !envy | Pingviller
<ubottu> Pingviller: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Metta> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu on a dell Dimenson 4300
<Flare183> keyword unsupported
<mboman> My FF in 8.04 sometimes stops reacting when I press "enter" when typing a URL
<Pingviller> Flare183: well that doesn't answer my question
<Flare183> oh sorry
<caleb> Pingviller: envy didn't work for me, i had to install my ati driver manually. I believe I used a wiki to walk me through it
<Scynet> babola1: I don't think it's a problem with the menus to begin with. It's just that ubuntu simply won't work with Vista HDD plugged in. I can chooce which one to boot to by setting HDD priority from BIOS. Vista loads fine if I pick Vista HDD as first in boot order, but if I put Ubuntu first it tries to load but crashes if Vista HDD is installed....phew
<Metta> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu install, I seem to be getting a Hardware issue during install.
<_sammy_> Metta: You will have to be more specific than that
<norv> Scynet: Grub gives an error message?
<caleb> Metta: more info
<Scynet> norv, yeah I pasted it a while ago, hold on, I'll find it
<Metta> Ok, well during the installation the screen goes black and then reapears with 4 small Ubuntu logos at the top, in weird colors
<Metta> and stops their
<Metta> there
<Metta> im trying to install on a Dimenson 4300
<Scynet> norv, babola1, here's the error: http://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0519pb4.jpg
<Ashfire908> I'm trying to setup my network's ubuntu/linux gateway to provide ipv6 to the computers on the network (with 6to4, no native ipv6), how do I do it?
<Chris|> anyone know why gnome-settings-deamon would run two CPU's 100%?
<Scynet> The ata(X) number changes depending on which SATA port I plug it in to
<Metta> The cd will load, but after it loads the kernal it goes to that screen with the logos
<redspike> hi all, i have apt-get install kvm-source, but dont know how to build the new module after iam patched it?
<H__> Chris| That can't be right
<Chris|> H__ i check it, they were
<gaijin> guys dosomeone knows the fix for the looping login sound on MSI notebooks?
<norv> Scynet: never seen that before, even a disk which was clearly shattered on the inside didn't cause a kernel panic
<Chris|> H__ the sound of my fans running was pretty evident, also i'm in openbox
<H__> Chris| I meant, i believe you, but gnome-settings-deamon has no good reason to do so
<Scynet> lol
<Chris|> H__ ah, yeah, makes no sense
<Scynet> norv, it boots fine though, if I remove Vista HDD
<babola1> Scynet: I think Grub just lost track of where to boot your OS from. Choosing Vista from the menu works ok?
<H__> Chris| I've never seen it (I don't use gnome)
<mattryan> Can I get internet explorer on ubuntu? Just kidding!
<babola1> mattryan: you actually can
<Trae> any X / Mouse guru's in here?  I'm having some funky mouse behavior and really could use some help.  When I'm in WoW (World of Warcraft -- Played in Wine)  my left and right buttons pressed at same time don't act correctly.    I've tried:  xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 8 3 4 5 6 7 2 9" and it correctily  binds the right button.. but.
<mattryan> egads who would want to?!
<danners> mattryan: webdevelopers
<mattryan> yeck
<Trae> when I'm trying to press both mouse buttons at the same time that doesn't work
<Scynet> babola1, there's no menu, it goes to ubuntu automatically if I set ubuntu HDD first in BIOS boot priority, and to Vista automatically if I choose Vista first
<Chris|> H__ yeah, well right now my gnome-settings-deamon is running with no problems, but if i uncomment gnome-settings-deamon in my autostart.sh it runs at 100%, it didnt do that before
<eTranquility> _sammy_: Okay, I'm using wicd. It sees the network (for the first time ever!) but I can't connect to it.
<Arrick> who here can tell me how to mount an ISO?
<Chris|> Its very strange
<gaijin> guys do someone knows the fix for the looping login sound on MSI notebooks?
<Scynet> Except Ubuntu doesn't load correctly, Vista does
<babola1> Scynet: well, that us odd
<_sammy_> eTranquility: are the credentials you entered correct? As in correct SSID and Wireless key?
<Scynet> babola1, yeah. Both OSes load fine if I remove the other, Vista works with both plugged in, but ubuntu fails if I have Vista plugged
<Chris|> i'll brb, going to test something
<babola1> Scynet: read up with me -->https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/31896
<norv> and no grub menu...
<Ienorand> Hi, can I make a launcher which emulates launching something from terminal (wine /*/something.exe)?
<babola1> Scynet: well that was no help
<eTranquility> _sammy_: I believe so. I know the WPA key, and I thought I had set everything right. I'll try playing with it, I dunno if there's much you can help me with now.
<Chapai> my nm-applet is not picking up any wireless stations at all, there is that disable triangle on it how do i get it working again
<broha> is UBUNTU worth this headache or should I switch to another linux program
<Scynet> Yeah that was about refresh rates
<bomanizer> packages.ubuntu.com <- down?
<Iryzy> Does anyone here uses TOR?
<Iryzy> You know how can i make "Use a new identity" each 2 minutes?
<bagas> HALA
<Iryzy> my TOR doesnt change automatically so i spent hours with the same IP
<JerrySabor> I have installed vmware server 2.0 beta from the tar file and it appears to be up and running, when I attempt to login via http://localhost or to the machines IP from another machine I get "access denied" with my users login/pass. Is the default user that I created in ubuntu considered an administrator?
<bagas> LEH GABUNG GAK
<_sammy_> eTranquility: aye, I am pretty confident that it is just a case of correct credentials from here, though if you are still having problems after trying a few things, of course, feel free to come back
<Myrtti> !id | bagas
<ubottu> bagas: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<bagas> GADAK ORAN GTOH
<babola1> Scynet: have you got too much already set up in those OSes? Coz the quickest (probably the easiest) path for you now is a reinstall the *usual* and commonly known way :)
<H__> broha seems Linux is not for you
<Myrtti> !english | bagas
<ubottu> bagas: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<broha> is UBUNTU worth this headache or should I switch to another linux program
<Ienorand> does anybody know how to make a launcher, or script that starts the terminal and does a command as would I have done it manually?
<danners> broha: what is your problem?
<Myrtti> Ienorand: gnome-terminal -x <command>
<Gralco> broha explain
<Scynet> babola1, but I can't do that, since I can't even boot the Live CD and install Ubuntu with Vista HDD installed. Only way to install ubuntu is to remove Vista HDD while installing ubuntu :(
<Comete> quit
<caleb> Ienorand: yes, one second
<babola1> Scynet: you will want to use LiveCD of Gparted or repartitioning tools to cleanslate your drives
<broha> I am having multiple problems one is my wireless not working after 4 days of trying every solution imaginable and now i find out that the dvd players dont actually play dvds i am new to linux all together and installed it on my cs proffessor recomendation as a compiler
<Scynet> babola1 Yeah I guess, but I'm not sure I want to go that far. If I can't install Ubuntu on the other HDD without affecting vista, I'll just format the Ubuntu HDD as NTFS and use the extra space in Vista
<Ienorand> gnome-terminal -x <command> does not work
<broha> is there another linux that is more suitable for newbies
<ikonia> bomanizer: Ubuntu is an excellent new user choice
<babola1> Scynet: i guess you can do that.. good luck!
<Scynet> I think I'll make a post on Ubuntu forums, babola1. Thanks for the help
<Ienorand> broha: Linux mint might be...
<S4nD3r> Hi there. Is there any benchmark to try my hardware?
<babola1> broha: you know the answer to that
<norv> broha: if you don't really want Linux, you can run GCC on virtually any OS
<bomanizer> ikonia: I know :) perhaps you ment to talk someone else
<danners> broha: have you read in the wiki on how to make dvds work?
<Chapai> ikonia, not really, its excellent until it doesn't work
<ixil> evening, any clues as to how to install the server edition of 8.04 from the DVD?
<LimCore> ikonia: ubuntu is a bit too buggy imho
<ikonia> bomanizer: yes, I meant broha sorry
<LimCore> but still I give ubuntu to new users
<ikonia> Chapai: as with any product
<zvacet> broha : Ubuntu is O.K. for newbies but if you want to try something else go for PCLinuxOS
<broha> i read some forums and tried the new codecs and i still get dvd errors only now i get them on multiple programs
<bomanizer> ikonia: LOL no prob, but does anyone have problems with packages.ubuntu.com?
<Tyczek> Hi, I can't set up pulseaudio with mpd...
<_sammy_> LimCore: Indeed, likewise
<LimCore> ikonia: in example, damn psi doesn't work
<ikonia> broha: Ubuntu is probably one of the strongest candidates to use for a new user
<bomanizer> the site seems to be down...?
<LimCore> ikonia: I use ubuntu, I need psi (with openpgp) what can I do
<ikonia> LimCore: I don't need your examples thanks, I'm well aware of what the situation is
<sjgibbs80> bomanizer: I get the same (UK o2 braodband)
<Chapai> ikonia, true, my wireless stopped working and for a while now, i cant even tell whats wrong with it
<LimCore> ikonia: actually that was a specyfic question :)
<ixil> or to rephrase it: do I need to download the server CD, or can I install the server edition from the DVD?   (it would seem sensible for the DVD to contain both desktop and server installs, so I didn't bother checking when I downloaded it)
<babola1> broha: provide more details of your error like prompts or error messages, what you need to do to get them, etc.
<caleb> Ienorand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13091/
<Ienorand> caleb: cheers
<ikonia> bomanizer: packages is up for me
<Anubis> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<dxearner> can anyone help with a steam install on hardy
<bomanizer> ikonia: alright, I was just curios if anyone is having problems reaching the site
<broha> well xine says the dvd is encrypted and totem says it cannot read from resource my atheros ar242 card is read as an ethernet adapter and my belkin card and drivers are installed but i get no wireless option
<sjgibbs80> All: I'm getting an error while trying to add the "autoconf" package  "Couldn't find package autoconf". Any ideas?
<ikonia> bomanizer: it appears up for me via http, but then my synaptic config is not using that
<bomanizer> ikonia: I'm unable to reach via http
<Chris|> H__ somehow i got it to work halfway.. dunno how
<ikonia> sjgibbs80: please show me the output of "sudo apt-get install autoconf"
<bomanizer> meh, some other time then...
<Trae> any X / Mouse guru's in here?  I'm having some funky mouse behavior and really could use some help.  When I'm in WoW (World of Warcraft -- Played in Wine)  my left and right buttons pressed at same time don't act correctly.    I've tried:  xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 8 3 4 5 6 7 2 9" and it correctily  binds the right button.. but.
<Trae> when I'm trying to press both mouse buttons at the same time that doesn't work
<ikonia> bomanizer: dead for me now too
<Darlok_Williams> I just installed Fedora 9 alongside Windows XP and Ubuntu.... I can no longer boot into Ubuntu, though... I get an error 13 when I try.  COuld someone tell me how to reinstall Grub and redetect my OS's?
<ikonia> bomanizer: looks like it is having a problem
<bomanizer> ikonia: ok
<bomanizer> yeah
<Metta> How come when im installing Ubuntu in safe graphics mode i get the error "Cant Display this video mode"?
<Gin> my ubuntu system freezes for a second or two and then resume to normal, any one has experienced this phenomena?
<bomanizer> LOL I just installed Win98 in vmware, this should be alot of fun :)
<Xcell> lol 98?
<weix> is it possible to use the mini.iso release of ubuntu (i386 architecture) to install both server and desktop from the same disk?
<ikonia> wibble_: why would you want that ?
<ikonia> oops
<maxxxx> whelp pulseaudio is a flying clusterf*#k piece of sh*t
<ikonia> weix: why would you want that
<ikonia> maxxxx: that language needs to stop now please
<ikonia> maxxxx: it's uncalled for and not welcome
<maxxxx> alsa was better
<ikonia> maxxxx: that doesn't warrent your language
<bomanizer> Xcell: yeah, a stroll down the memory lane
<Xcell> lol..ur giving me ideas
<weix> ikonia, i just want to save disks on new releases plus one disk for multiple systems would be exellent.
<Metta> How come when im installing Ubuntu in safe graphics mode i get the error "Cant Display this video mode"?
<ikonia> wibble_: you can partition it up , no problem
<ikonia> Metta: your card can't display that mode ?
<Gin> it's like the video output stopped responding for a moment and then comes back. :S
<hsuh> can grep --color go through `more' and still stay colored?
<maxxxx> at least I could watch flash videos in firefox and listen to music in rhythmbox
<ikonia> hsuh: more is a problem for that
<jdwilm> Is there anyone available with experience using the xserver-xorg-input-joystick drivers?  I'm having issues not freaking out X whenever i restart X with my additional input device.
<hsuh> ikonia: less? most?
<ikonia> hsuh: not just with grep
<Darlok_Williams> maxxxx: If you don't like Pulse then go back to Alsa.
<maxxxx> I even had to restart because pulse got stuck in an audio loop
<ikonia> hsuh: not sure how less will work
<hsuh> (the same)
<ikonia> maxxxx: do you have a quesition, or are you just spouting off random comments ?
<hsuh> ikonia: so its a known problem.. thanks then
<maxxxx> spouting
<ikonia> maxxxx: please stop then, #ubuntu-offtopic is better for that
<saschahl> jdwilm: I have experience
<maxxxx> kk
<ikonia> maxxxx: #ubuntu is for support
<w30> Darlok_Williams: I don't bother to reinstall grub, I just combine the two menu.1st config files. boot into Fedora and mount the Ubuntu partition and then cut and paste the Ubuntu menu.1st parts into the Fedora menu.1st config. Back up everything so you can reverse your mistakes , ha
<ikonia> hsuh: well, certainly more was
<jdwilm> mind if i ask you some questions in a pm?
<saschahl> jdwilm: sure, go ahead
<uffie> hello
<maxxxx> how do I get switch firefox to use alsa?
<uffie> :)
<ikonia> w30: don't do that, fedoras grub install doesn't work with uuid
<sjgibbs80> ikonia: did you get that terminal read out I sent you?
<ikonia> sjgibbs80: I di dn'tr
<weix> ikonia, is it possible?
<ikonia> weix: I don't see why not
<sjgibbs80> ikonia: how can I get that to you?
<ikonia> sjgibbs80: what output are you trying to send me ?
<emosamurai> Hi. I just installed 8.04, and not even my wired network card is working. I'm doing this from a Windows desktop right now.
<hsuh> ikonia: if you use --color=always it works with more :)
<ikonia> emosamurai: what card is it ?
<maxxxx> forget my question i got it.
<ikonia> hsuh: oooh really, thats cool
<ikonia> hsuh: thank you for that
<w30> ikonia: whaqt about the other way? can ubuntu grub work with Fedora boot configuration lines?
<ikonia> hsuh: maybe worth adding an alias
<ikonia> w30: thats more realistic
<emosamurai> It's not a card.
<sjgibbs80> ikonia: I'm trying to copy and paste from a terminal window, so you can see the output from apt-get install
<emosamurai> I misspoke.
<weix> ikonia, k ill play around in my vm more thanks.
<emosamurai> It's just an ethenet port.
<ikonia> !pastebin | sjgibbs80
<ubottu> sjgibbs80: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tim3049> Can anyone help me install a second SATA HD? Ubuntu is installed on a IDE drive and I'm trying to install a second SATA. Bios sees the drive, but sudo fdisk -l doesn't.
<ikonia> emosamurai: what make model
<ikonia> emosamurai: it has to have a chipset
<emosamurai> ikonia: I go to ifconfig and say eth0 up.
<eTranquility> _sammy_: For some reason wicd isn't even coming up anymore. Did I break something? Network Manager has wireless options but I still can't connect through it.
<emosamurai> ikonia: It's inspiron 1501
<ikonia> emosamurai: ok, so it's a realtek
<ikonia> emosamurai: should work fine, probably not configuree
<ikonia> onfigured
<ikonia> configured even
<mark-ux> Hello, does anyone know how i do install right Nivida Drivers, i can´t play a game.
<emosamurai> ikonia: What should I do to onfigure? :)
<sjgibbs80> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13096/
<maxxxx> Falling-Inferno you get your site working?
<ikonia> tim3049: what command are you using to see it
<darkadvice> Has anyone ever gotten iRO to work with an ATI card? I can get the game to run it's just slow and clunky. I can't minimilize it anymore and it's still too slow to play for an MMO.
<ikonia> emosamurai: system --> administration --> network, setup the card
<_sammy_> eTranquility: can you please paste the output of $ sudo lsmod | grep ath
<Falling-Inferno> Can someone help me i got a error why doing this command i don't know what to do
<mark-ux> ﻿Hello, does anyone know how i do install right Nivida Drivers, i can´t play a game.
<ikonia> sjgibbs80: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<legend2440> tim3049: http://www.smorgasbord.net/how-to-install-second-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-linux/
<ikonia> !nvidia | mark-ux
<ubottu> mark-ux: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tim3049> ikonia: At boot, I check the BIOS settings and the drive is listed. In Ubuntu, I use "sudo fdisk -l" and only the IDE drive is shown. I also tried gparted, but no luck.
<eTranquility> _sammy_: Here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13097/
<Xcell> !nvidia
<ikonia> tim3049: you have to specify the device name
<w30> ikonia: what happens if you boot Ubuntu partition from the Ubuntu cd? Can you run ubuntu grub then and get the Ubuntu grub version installed on the mbr?
<mark-ux> Ubottu, Thank you very much
<ubottu> mark-ux: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> tim3049: eg: fdisk -l /dev/dsa
<Metta> Whats the best version of Ubuntu for an old computer that has 1.4ghz processor and 256 mb of ram?
<ikonia> tim3049: eg: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<weix> mark-ux, what game are you trying to play?
<sjgibbs80> ikonia: server edition 8.04
<ikonia> w30: sure, that will work well
<ikonia> sjgibbs80: I've just install autoconf no problem
<danners> Metta: xubuntu
<ikonia> sjgibbs80: /autoconf_2.61-4_all.deb
<Falling-Inferno> Can someone help me understand the output of my terminal? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13098/
<Emo> ikonia: Nothing's happening. I hook up the cable, and I open network configuration, and nothing happens.
<w30> ikonia: cool!
<Metta> Danners: why is that?
<ikonia> Emo: ahhh ok
<danners> Metta: doesn't need as much ram as gnome or kde
<ikonia> Emo: please open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update" - do you get an error about your hostname
<Metta> danners: Does it have the same functionality?
<w8> alo
<tim3049> ikonia: I just tried that, but no luck. Also, in gparted, the IDE drive is the only device listed. I select Gparted >> Devices.
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿Can someone help me understand the output of my terminal? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13098/
<ikonia> tim3049: what version of ubuntu are you using
<_Digi_> I am thinking of moving my VMware from on machine to the other.  Has anyone done that?
<danners> Metta: well it has a different desktop environment but if you need other programs which are included in ubuntu you can easily install them...
<w8> dward
<zvacet> Metta : yes
<w8> le kenal
<_sammy_> eTranquility: I personally find Network-Manager to be better. Have you tried experimenting with the settings some? Hexadecimal key for example
<ikonia> Falling-Inferno: speak to the maintainer about the makefile - it's not setup
<adisini> i have a new user account on my home user directory I'll connected with my apache. but the default apache website is on other home user directory. anyone can help me?
<tim3049> ikonia: 7.10
<Falling-Inferno> ok.
<sjgibbs80> ikonia: as a newb, I did not understand your comment "sjgibbs80: /autoconf_2.61-4_all.deb" do I type that?
<seq7297> hello, using ifconfig I can see a vnet0 network interface, how can I get rid of it?
<ikonia> sjgibbs80: no, I'm showing you that I installed it fine
<eTranquility> _sammy_: Should the address be dhcp?
<_sammy_> eTranquility: yes, very much so
<danners> seq7297: do you have vmware installed?
<kiru> hello, I have an ati radeon 9800 pro. I want to have a cloned screen on my tv-out. how do i do this?
<danbhfive> adisini: you should lookup apache configuration, its not hard
<eTranquility> _sammy_: Technically it should work, it's just a matter of my settings, right?
<shanaka> yo... people... what is the best xchat or ksirc....
<WoDaN> shanaka: irssi :P
<shanaka> :)
<seq7297> danners: no, i'm trying to install kvm iand i have installed some packages, but i don't anderstan which one produced the vnet0. i installed for instance dnsmasq and then removed it (partially manually)
<H__> konversation
<_sammy_> eTranquility: yes. The card is being seen and the modules are loaded
<danners> seq7297: don't know then
<wasabi> There anyway to run the standard installer from the live CD?
<wasabi> Or, at least, the live DVD
<shanaka> tnkx <WoDaN>
<DanaG> Argh, for some reason, my IP forwarding broke.
<ikonia> wasabi: click "install" on the destkop
<zvacet> wasabi : do you meaqn text based installer
<WoDaN> shanaka: I doubt any of the gui ones are as flexible as irssi, and one can even run it over screen etc
<DanaG> I have a VM bound to a bridge, and I can't ping stuff outside my system from under that bridge.
<wasabi> ikonia: I mean the standard installer. debian-installer
<DIL> shanaka: xchat-gnome .20 it aloows you to see the actual people online
<wasabi> zvacet: yeah
<ikonia> wasabi: n
<ikonia> no
<WoDaN> shanaka: hard to do with a gui one ;-)
<DanaG> Yet, the vm DOES get an ip address from dnsmasq on the host.
<zvacet> wasabi : only alternate CD use it
<wasabi> Hmm. Does anybody have a third party installer ISO that would dual boot the desktop/alternate installs then?
<tim3049> ikonia: Version 7.10
<ikonia> wasabi: no
<ikonia> wasabi: it's one cd or the other
<wasabi> maybe i should make one then
<wasabi> =/
<jdwilm> Anyone with experience using xserver-xorg.input-joystick drivers?  Whenever i reload x with my additional input device section i run into issues...
<ikonia> tim3049: please show me the output of "disk -l /dev/sda"
<jbroome>  does the dvd do both?
<Strife89> Hi guys, I'm trying to get some more work done on my wireless card.... (a Belkin F5D7000). It can see my wireless network, but it refuses to connect to the router. My laptop connects okay, so the router's fine, but other than that I'm really not sure what to do.... Any ideas?
<ikonia> tim3049: sorry, "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<saschahl> jdwilm: I offered my help already
<Leonidas_> hello everyone
<jdwilm> saschahl oh, you weren't responding to my messages
<Strife89> hi
<Leonidas_> is there no default c compilers in ubuntu?
<saschahl> jdwilm: oh, didn't get one...
<ekp> hi.. USB stick will not automount in Ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> Leonidas_: yes, you have to install it
<ikonia> Leonidas_: it's called gcc
<Arrick> how do I empty the trash bin's on ubuntu 8.04? I only have 35 gigs of space with files that are allocated, but its showing 60 gigs taken when I open the computer and righ click on the disk.
<tim3049> ikonia: No output. Just returns to the command prompt.
<Arrick> I know its trash, but how do I empty it
<Arrick> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ekp> have not been able to find a solution
<ekp> also can not mount from command line
<zvacet> Leonidas_ : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ikonia> tim3049: for some reason ubuntu doesn't appear to have detectd it or made a device file for it
<ikonia> tim3049: areyou %150 certain the bios sees it ok
<emo_samurai> ikonia: the network just doesn't work.
<ikonia> Arrick: right click on trash
<emo_samurai> Should I restart with the cable plugged in?
<ikonia> emo_samurai: what ?
<annonymouse> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<emo_samurai> ikonia: I apt-get updated, and it says that it failed to resolve any of my sofware sources.
<adisini> danbhfive: can u show me where is and what is the apache conf file name?
<Arrick> ikonia where? I dont see it
<ikonia> emo_samurai: ok, so your most probably missing the name servers
<shanaka> hay how do you find... IRC channels which are not in the list of channels....(I'm using xchat)
<Strife89> How, exactly, do I use ndiswrapper to "install" a Windows wireless driver?
<tim3049> ikonia: Yes. It sees the device and all the device info (size, etc.) is displayed correctly.
<emo_samurai> ikonia: And if I connect my cable, the internet doesn't work.
<ikonia> Arrick: bottom right hand corner of the desktop
<_sammy_> eTranquility: Open up Network Manager and click the DNS tab. Are your DNS servers in there?
<annonymouse> hey got a problem new install of compiz and cant find compiz-settings-manager
<annonymouse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13101/
<danbhfive> adisini: /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<saschahl> jdwilm: if pm does not work, maybe you are not registered. you may join #joystick.
<tim3049> ikonia: Is it worth just switching SATA ports?
<WIDESPREADpanic> hi
<ikonia> tim3049: not really, unless you want to
<adisini> danbhfive: ok. thx  4 ur help ;)
<danbhfive> annonymouse: try ccsm
<eTranquility> _sammy_: I think so... my wired connection works fine, I see the IP there.
<tim3049> ikonia: No. Just didn't know if that would help.
<BluR> I edited my hostname in /etc/hostname but the old hostname still shows up when I ssh in (it's a part of my command prompt).  I tried restarting sshd but that didn't do the trick.  Any ideas?
<annonymouse> cant find it either
<ikonia> nickellery: call it by the right name
<ikonia> oops
<_sammy_> eTranquility: That should be showing your wireless too >.<
<Strife89> Test....
<ikonia> annonymouse: call it by the right name
<ikonia> annonymouse: it's not called that
<ekp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13103/
<Leonidas_> zvacet it says it is at the newest version but it seems cc or gcc or g++ doesn't work
<annonymouse> i know its called compiz-settings-manager
<ikonia> BluR: echo $PS1
<danbhfive> annonymouse: try ccsm
<Leonidas_> zvacet i'm still a newb when it comes to programming though :)
<BluR> ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$
<zelrikriando> need op on #ubuntu-ca :)
<eTranquility> _sammy_: There's only one thing under DNS Servers. How do I add the wireless?
<annonymouse> i have danbhfive
<ikonia> annonymouse: no - it's not called that
<ikonia> annonymouse: it's called "simple-ccsm"
<ihavenoname> what are difference between other debian based distro? i mean why some packages which are packed for debian wont work for ubuntu so for other distro?
<emo_samurai> ikonia: What should I do? My networking plain doesn't work. ifconfig recognizes my ethernet.
<ikonia> annonymouse: next to LOOK for the package name
<zvacet> emo_samurai : system>admin>network>select modem (don´t check it ) >properties>select your type of connection>DNS tab>delete address you find there and put your nameservers>connection tab>now check your modem and window will pop up with message changing network interface
<danners> annonymouse: have you enabled all repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ikonia> emo_samurai: are you using dhcp ?
<BluR> ikonia: I'm assuming it's the @\h that is showing the hostname.  Where does that come from if not the /etc/hostname?
<_sammy_> eTranquility: Do you not have wireless under the connections tab>
<ikonia> BluR: have you rebooted since changing it ?
<Arrick> ah ok ikonia thanks
<annonymouse> danners i dont think  i have how do i do that
<ikonia> Arrick: no problem
<eTranquility> _sammy_: It's there.
<tim3049> ikonia: Is there any way to have ubuntu see the drive?
<BluR> ikonia: no.  I'd rather not: I'm hosting a website on this
<emo_samurai> ikonia: dhcp? Is that in the system->network->Connections tab?
<DIL> tim3049: try sudo fdisk ......
<ikonia> annonymouse: did you read what I said
<danners> ikonia: simple-ccsm and compizconfig-settings-manager are two different programs
<ikonia> BluR: then it's in ram
<ikonia> BluR: you can't change it
<BluR> interesting...
<annonymouse> yes iknonia im looking now :)
<Ashfire908> Can a DHCP IPv4 server and whatever IPv6 uses coexist on the same network running on two different systems?
 * Strife89 tries again.
<tim3049> dil: I tried "sudo fdisk -l" and only the IDE drive is listed.
<sean_> hi I just installed Gallery2 with synaptic, but don't know how to set it up
<annonymouse> iknia cant find it
<zvacet> emo_samurai : your modem>properties> type of connection ansd there you can choose dhcp
<annonymouse> ikonia even sori
<sean_> I've only ever done it with a zip file to web root before
<dvoid__> why cant i see the free space on my NFS mounts in ubuntu?
<Leonidas_> zvacet it's weird though, synaptic doesn't even list build-essential
<emo_samurai> zvacet: I go do Network Settings and go to Connections, and nothing's there.
<annonymouse> danners how do ienable
<BluR> aha! actually, ikonia, /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start did the trick
<sean_> nut there is nothing to work with in /var/www
<emo_samurai> Wireless, wired, and point to point are all blanked.om
<ikonia> emo_samurai: please paste /etc/network/inetface fle
<ikonia> file
<ikonia> into the pastebin
<danners> annonymouse: write sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal and remove the # before the adresses and do apt-get update
<zvacet> Leonidas_ : do ypo have all repos open
<lgc> My firefox takes over my sound system and mutes other sound applications --or even makes them crash)-. Is there a quick fix for this?
<sean_> am I supposed to make alink elsewhere
<ATiwolf> mahuyar im  here
<mahuyar> good
<henry_> This is a wonderfull distro
<annonymouse> thanks danners
<ATiwolf> indeed
<ihavenoname> can anyone point me to the right direction? on what are the main differences between debian based distro when it comes to deb packaging?
<danners> annonymouse: does it work now?
<annonymouse> danners no
<mahuyar> ATiwolf, now type /join #atiwolf
<_sammy_> eTranquility: ahh, ok. Try this. Click it and go to properties. Make sure roaming mode is off, ok. Enter your SSID, change the password type to WPA and enter your p/w below that. Beyond that, so long as your are DHCP, that -should- be working
<Ashfire908> Can a DHCP IPv4 server and whatever IPv6 uses coexist on the same network running on two different systems? If so, what [insert whatever IPv6 uses here] server would i install and setup on a ubuntu system?
<ekp> danners: Is there a problem with USB devices in 8.04?
<langtupr> daitoan8605@yahoo.com
<jack-desktop> whats the best way to install wine on hardy
<emusamurai> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13106/
<emusamurai> There's nothing there.
<_sammy_> eTranquility: also, long shot, but worth doing. Reboot your router first
<ihavenoname> !package
<ubottu> Factoid package not found
<ikonia> emusamurai: eth0 is not configured
<solexious> How can i brows network shares like i can in windows?
<danners> I don't know i don't have issues with usbdevices and 8.04 but you could look on launchpad.net if there are bugreports about your issue...
<danbhfive> ihavenoname: I dont think there are many differences.  Except its on a different distro
<eTranquility> _sammy_: Alright.
<emusamurai> ikonia: how do I configured eth0?
<danners> annonymouse: still the same error when you try to install the package?
<n-iCe> How do I install a ssh login on my computer?? to someone else can connect
<ekp> danners: there is a bug report but am looking for a solution to no automount
<danbhfive> ihavenoname: try #ubuntu-motu
<ikonia> emusamurai: system --> administration --> network tools
<annonymouse> yes dannerts
<sjgibbs80> ikonia: Problem solved: I guessed I might have outofdate package lists, and an apt-get update fixed it.
<ihavenoname> <danbhfive> : i would like to create a debian packaging software that will cater to all kinds of debian based distro but dunno what's the differences between distros
<ekp> bug report is still open
<ikonia> sjgibbs80: looks like it
<ikonia> sjgibbs80: well done
<danners> annonymouse: could you please pastebin you sources.list?
<drash> lgc: it's probably not firefox, but the flash plugin that's causing the problems, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 for solutions
<solexious> [Q] How can i browse network shares like i can in windows?
<Lev|atan> hi i'm trying to disable ipv6 in hardy heron, i edited /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and the line ipv6 is now: alias net-pf-10 off # ipv6, i rebooted the machine and i still have ipv6 activated
<n-iCe> How do I install a ssh login on my computer?? to someone else can connect
<emusamurai> ikonia: it's not plugged in right now. Is it normal for eth0 to not have a usable configure button?
<danbhfive> ihavenoname: different distros of debian?
<danners> ekp: than you have to wait until someone finds a solution...
<jack-desktop> whats the best way to install wine on hardy
<ihavenoname> <danbhfive> : yes...
<Lev|atan> what can i do to deactivated ipv6?
<ekp> sucks
<ikonia> emusamurai: no, it should be there even if it's not plugged in
<lgc> drash, let me check that out. Thanks.
<danners> jack-desktop: sudo aptitude install wine
<annonymouse> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<emusamurai> ikonia: I'm here at devices, with eth0 selected, and nothing's happening.
<annonymouse> danners http://paste.ubuntu.com/13107/
<ihavenoname> <danbhfive> : different debian based distros
<ad> ciao lista
<ikonia> emusamurai: my mistake, for networking-tools - it does need to be plugged in
<Lev|atan> hi i'm trying to disable ipv6 in hardy heron, i edited /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and the line ipv6 is now: alias net-pf-10 off # ipv6, i rebooted the machine and i still have ipv6 activated, what can i do to deactivated it?
<emusamurai> ikonia: what should I do once I plug it in? We won't be able to talk once I do.
<Basso> how can i make a php file in the console?
<amenado> Lev|atan-> how did you check you still ipv6 active?
<Basso> is it something like "makefile msdna.php" ?
<ikonia> emusamurai: plug it in, click configure
<Ayabara> what's a good way/app to check if my laptops internal mic is working. is there an app that shows me if a signal is detected on an input?
<emusamurai> ikonia: and?
<Arrick> hey all, what do i use in ubuntu to burn an ISO to disc?
<ikonia> emusamurai: configure it
<emusamurai> ikonia: what should I configure it to do?
<ikonia> emusamurai: set it to dhcp, give it a static ip
<Lev|atan> amee2k,
<danbhfive> ihavenoname: well, ubuntu is not a distro of debian, FYI.    So, I'm still not sure what you are asking, but, this is better asked in #ubuntu-motu.   FYI, I believe there is already a packager that packages for many distros beyond debian
<emusamurai> ikonia: ok.
<Lev|atan> # lsmod | grep ipv6
<Lev|atan> ipv6                  311720  27
<ikonia> emusamurai: what ever you want
<danners> annonymouse: remove the # before every line which begins with deb
<Arrick> !burn ISO
<ubottu> Factoid burn iso not found
<Arrick> !ISO
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Lev|atan> amee2k, and ifconfig shows ipv6 address yet
<danners> annonymouse: and then do a sudo apt-get update
<Arrick> !burning
<drash> Lev|atan: start a file called bad_list inside /etc/modprobe.d. Add "alias net-pf-10 off" to it, save & reboot. It should work.
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Lev|atan> draconius,  ok going
<Stonekeeper> does anyone know how to get nm-applet openvpn client to work for a wireless connection. it fails currently.
<kiru> how do I activate tv-out with the open ati drivers?
<amenado> Lev|atan-> try to disable the ipv6  /etc/hosts
<eTranquility> _sammy_: Nope, not working yet. Hm, I used to have a network manager systray icon, and now it's gone. How do I get it back?
<annonymouse> oh ok thanks
<Basso> how the heck can i make a php file with a console command?
<Lev|atan> amee2k, i deleted all lines with ipv6 address un /etc/hosts
<danners> Basso: touch bla.php
<danbhfive> Basso gedit youfile.php
<Lev|atan> ill reboot ya vuelvo
<techiedragon> Hello everyone
<annonymouse> danners thanks  its doing stuff
<aponte> clear
<aponte> clean
<stendhal> hello, new ubuntu user here. I'm trying to get wireless drivers working on a dell inspiron b130
<Andycas> Why does my mplayer start skipping frames (also vlc or any other movie player) after ive been using my ubuntu for ~1-2hours, when i do reboot its smooth?
<stendhal> help meh.
<techiedragon> I am in the process of downloading ubuntu 8.04 server.   It is being installed on on a core2 duo laptop.
<techiedragon> Is it possible to launch an appliction and force it to the second cpu?
<Emo> ikonia: Not working.
<techiedragon> how would I do that?
<stendhal> I put hardy heron on a dell inspiron b130, wireless not yet functioning.
<Emo> I plug it in, go ifconfig eth0 up, and nothing happens.
<Emo> Should I restart my computer with the network cable plugged in?
<danbhfive> techiedragon: why do you want to do that?
<danners> techiedragon: why do you install a server edition on a laptop?
<Strife89> Can someone give me a few instructions on using ndiswrapper?
<H__> Andycas : how's your system memory usage ? ('top' can give a first hint whther you need to look deeper)
<karen> helo
<techiedragon> Why not?  It is a core2 duo, 2.8ghz laptop with 2gig of ram
<Penguin> Do I have to do anything special to get the installer to detect my sd card so I can installer kubuntu on it
<danbhfive> techiedragon: the kernel will automatically put processes on both cores
<danners> techiedragon: because it won't have a gui
<Andycas> H__: I have 2.5gb ddr2 ram, 24% is used
<BartEye1> How do I login with IRC? Because I want to log in to another name but when I do '/nick' my name chanced automatically because it's already registred (by me)
<H__> techiedragon there are tools to do so (can't remember the name though)
<ozzloy> where would i go to ask about irc /version command?
<BartEye1> I'm using Pidgin
<techiedragon> If I wanted a GUI; I would run windows
<Lev|atan> IPV6 still working grrrr
<BartEye1> I get: (notice) The nickname [BartEye1] is not registered
<danners> techiedragon: okay your choice just wanted to make sure you know what your doing :)
<H__> Andycas : ok, well memory overuse was my first guess ;-) no idea what your system suffers from
<ozzloy> techiedragon: why?  mac has a better gui
<drash> techiedragon: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support ?
<eTranquility> _sammy_: I also have several other icons missing from my system tray. I remember there was an updater and a couple other things, but all that's up there right now is amarok, pidgin, xchat and the screenlet daemon. Any idea where the rest of the stuff went?
<techiedragon> Sorry - but macs are good for 2 things, skeet and door-stops.
<techiedragon> well ok; three things - Multi-Media production
<Andycas> H__: Hmm okay, i think i found out whats wrong
<ozzloy> techiedragon: lol
<H__> Andycas : what is the cause ?
<Andycas> H__: Its cpu freq scaling, when i put AC on my lappy, it goes smooth
<Sladjannn_> What is better, gnome or KDE4?
<Lev|atan> what am i doing wrong to disables ipv6? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13118/
<H__> aah :) ok.
<Ashfire908> What is the recommended DHCP server for ubuntu
<techiedragon> I actually am taking a linux class in college right now (gone back after many many years) - actually have the ubuntu installed on a USB 250gb harddrive so that I can plug it in at the lab; and at home. :)
<cgentry72> hello. is there a way to install trutype fonts in ubuntu
<Andycas> H__: But - how to make it smooth without AC?
<ubuntunovice> I installed gpodder and downloads keep stalling halfway through.. what can I do?! I use xubuntu  8.04
<H__> Sladjannn_ that's a matter of taste
<Jack_Sparrow> Sladjannn_ this is not the place for that discussion
<danbhfive> cgentry72: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntunovice> any ideas?
<Sladjannn_> Ok sorry!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cgentry72> danbhfive: ok
<commodore13> I don't want to intirupt and I'm not sure if this is the proper place for this, but I really need help!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Sladjannn_ that would be a beter place to discuss it
<Lev|atan> what am i doing wrong to disable ipv6? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13118/
<scripy> Hello from Jerklib testing
<techiedragon> I actually am glad to have true shell enviroment -cut my teeth on dos.
<danbhfive> cgentry72: keep in mind, that package breaks java
<Ayabara> how can I turn on the internal mic on my Dell XPSM1530?
<jlsmith81> Does anyone know how to get the cooling fan to work?  It has not worked since the installation of Ubuntu 8.04
<Sladjannn_> Jack_Sparrow: you are from serbia?
<Ayabara> the default audio capture input seems to be a mic input in front
<H__> Andycas lots of options, disable freq scaling, force full speed in bios, increase buffers maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> Sladjannn_ NOt quite
<techiedragon> I would think that the cooling fan was controlled in the bios.
<commodore13> May anybody please help me?
<CarlF1> setting up satchmo, "import Image" not found.  is that PIL image, or some satchmo Image?
<Andycas> H__: No such option in bios. increase buffers?
<Sladjannn_> Jack_Sparrow: I saw your nick on ubuntu-rs.org... Sorry for writing here
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<CarlF1> whoops, this is not #django...
<Stwange> any way of enabling alt + shift + tab in gnome with ubuntu-desktop?
<Lev|atan> what am i doing wrong to disable ipv6? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13118/
<Django> o.0
<connor> hi im having trouble with my dvd writer it doesn't show up in my computer only my dvd-rom shows can you help me mount it
<commodore13> I need help, I accidentally erased GRUB, and now I can't boot my os's.
<Strife89> Guys, I'm sorry, but the least someone could do is acknowledge that they saw my question.......
<Jack_Sparrow> commodore13 Please avoid help-me help me and post a complete support related question
<rohan> is something wrong with hardy-backports? recently, apt-get told me a whole lot of -dev libraries were useless, and remove them today, it's asking to install them again
<Dangermoose> Hey, anyone help me get ubuuntu on laptop? its a via c3, with Unichrome S3 graphics thing...and (even in text based mode) nothing displays properly ... looks like its on the wrong refresh rate or something...
<rohan> it seems to be related to qt 4.4 in backports.. what's the problem? :o
<drash> Lev|atan: try turning it back on in aliases if you added it to bad_list as well
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub | commodore13
<ubottu> commodore13: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rohan> lot's of X related -dev packages
<danbhfive> !wireless > Strife89 have you seen this?
<Lev|atan> drash, ok
<techiedragon> Thanks for the input.  I am going to go install the 8.04 and will be back if I have any questions.
<Strife89> No.
<mattryan> I tried ubuntu on an HP6225US Pavilion laptop using "wubi" wow would I ever NOT recommend Wubi after that experience. It does not like vista and HP very much. :)
<commodore13> I tried, I don't mean to be impatiant but nobody will answer me on the forums,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798826
<Strife89> How do I wiew it?
<Jack_Sparrow> mattryan I can agree with you
<l0st> Hello. I have something that froze.. how do I exit that program?
<Jack_Sparrow> commodore13 read the gub link from ubotu
<mattryan> Jack_Sparrow, it actually made the hard drive fail bios diagnostics. :D
<n-iCe> how do I install a ssh remote server on a ubuntu desktop?????????
<zoddan> anyone running vmware-server in ubuntu 8.04?
<mattryan> I had to use spinrite on it.
<jlsmith81> My laptop cooling fan stopped running after install of Ubuntu?  How do I fix this?
<douye> l0st: is it a window ?
<l0st> yeah gstreamer-properties
<annonymouse> hi i have a question just installed compiz-fusion on a pc  and enabled compiz i got then cube set and rotate cube set but, only 2 faces  how do i  set the faces (work screens) also how do i set a different wall paper
<zoddan> i have som problems with creating new virtual machines
<douye> l0st: type xkill in a terminal then select the window
<Anubis> n-iCe, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<l0st> thats douye
<Penguin> It's possible to install onto an sd card isn't it?
<douye> l0st: click* and it should go away
<l0st> thanks
<danners> in ccsm under general settings there is desktop size which you can modify
<Dangermoose> havent tried it with wubi yet...might give that a go I guess :) Is there any way to ~destroy~ windows after a wubi install?
<Jack_Sparrow> annonymouse Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom
<Strife89> danbhfive: how do I view "!wireless"?
<Byron1> annonymous I might be able to help go to ubuntu offtopic
<legend2440> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<commodore13> ubottu: I want to replace my old windows (boot-er?) I want to install wubi in favor of managing an entire partition.
<danbhfive> Strife89: look at the pm from ubottu
<ubottu> commodore13: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dangermoose No.. and PLEASE read the faq on what wubi is and how it differs from a traditional partition install
<IndyGunFreak> commodore13: wubi will still partition your drive.
<rohan> IndyGunFreak: no, it will not
<IndyGunFreak> far as i know..
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak not it wont
<IndyGunFreak> really?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, well i stand corrected..
<commodore13> I didn't think that it did.
<scrash08> xen-on-redhat recognizes settings in /etc/sysconfig/xend (e.g., "XENSTORED_PID=...").  i'd read that on debian/ubuntu, the analogue is /etc/defaults/xend.  tried that -- not recognized.
<scrash08> *does* ubuntu have a similar settings file?
<rohan> it will create a 5-10gb file on your current partition
<macd> Its just a a disk image.
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: do you get a grub menu, like a normal install, or do you have to start it from within windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak you get a grub type menu
<n-iCe> Anubis done, now? how can I connect to the pc ??
<commodore13> also I wanted to truecrypt my drive and its much simpler with wubi than using grub.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<cgentry72> k i've installed the extras for trutype fonts, now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak I ruined my windows ntfs install trying wubi.. never again for me.
<Anubis> ssh ip of the computer n-iCe
<Stonekeeper> am i the only one to have a lot more hassles with hardy than expected?
<rohan> cgentry72: what are you trying to do?
<n-iCe> Anubis but in a windows computer, using putty
<rohan> Jack_Sparrow: how can you ruin a windows install using wubi?
<rohan> Jack_Sparrow: it's just impossible
<cgentry72> rohan: just use the fonts in gnome
<Stonekeeper> Anubis? :O
<Jack_Sparrow> nope it is not
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: lol, so much for easy and safe..lol.  if people would get over their fear of the cd's, it would be much easier.
<Anubis> huh Stonekeeper
<markotitel> hm, when I copy files from CD permisions are User USER ( eg. marko ) , but group is nobody ?
<markotitel> how can I fox that
<rohan> Jack_Sparrow: please tell me how did you manage to do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> rohan read the faq carefully from wubi..
<Stonekeeper> Anubis: you play tremulous?
<Anubis> no, Stonekeeper
<Stonekeeper> ok, wrong person, sorry
<n-iCe> any idea, Anubis ?
<Anubis> n-iCe, i dont use putty, so hang on
<Andycas> Is there a applet to disable ondemand on cpu??
<commodore13> I'm using an emergency live cd right now, and I have no idea how to fix my MBR.......
<n-iCe> Anubis thanks I mean i know how, but it is not connecting
<Lev|atan> damn IPV6... still there
<egoleo> plse where is the folder that keeps the images for the desktop
<cgentry72> my fonts just look funny overall
<n-iCe> I 22 the desfault ubuntu ssh port? Anubis ?
<rohan> Jack_Sparrow: that still doesn't say how you managed to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> rohan they insist it is no more dangerous that a lockup in windows that gets rebooted, but in my case the ubuntu lockup reboot trashed my setup and I had to reinstall windows from my backup
<egoleo> images
<Jack_Sparrow> rohan read the faq...
<danners> n-iCe: yes it is
<Jack_Sparrow> rohan google up wubi dangers etc
<Lev|atan> drash, ipv6 still there
<Anubis> default ssh port is 22 n-iCe , you can change it in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<drash> Lev|atan: there are alternatives --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202838
<commodore13> Will somebody help me in a private chat? or I can give out my email...
<Jack_Sparrow> commodore13 dont give email in channel
<commodore13> i know... bad idea, but I'm desperate.
<n-iCe> Anubis ok, yes, but why can't i connect to the ubuntu machine??? any idea, more info maybe, im using the public pc ip and port 22
<Lev|atan> drash, ok
<rohan> Jack_Sparrow: all i found is - http://kempj.blogspot.com/2007/09/wubi-dangers.html
<Infecto> some one know fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/220857
<n-iCe> how can I make it public, or what should I do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220857 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "linuxtv.org mercurial repository wont build against hardy kernel due to "disagrees about version of symbol videobuf_*" [Low,Won't fix]
<Infecto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/220857
<hischild> commodore13: what's the problem then?
<Neuling> how does ssh work, do i need a remote machine for that?
<Jack_Sparrow> rohan I dont care to discuss it.. I just wont recommend nor use it
<macd> n-iCe, is the machine directly on the internet or behind some type of NAT'ing device
<H__> n-iCe did you install sshd ?
<Anubis> you said you are using putty correct? n-iCe
<n-iCe> Anubis yes
<dark_Harmonics> ssh is for remote file and terminal access Neuling
<rohan> Jack_Sparrow: fine, but as they say, it's beta.
<n-iCe> H__ i installed, sudo apt-get install ssh
<commodore13> hischild: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798826
<n-iCe> macd yeah router I opened the port 22 on that pc
<H__> sshd you want the daemon
<macd> n-iCe, you need the package openssh-server
<Stwange> I want to make an image of my /home partition and compress it as much as possible for uploading (it will be stored on a server). Is something like dd and tar the best way, or can I make a smaller version?
<rohan> Jack_Sparrow: also, you don't need to use language like "i don't care to discuss it".. it's not as if i care too much, either.
<n-iCe> macd says is already installed in the lastest version
<Jack_Sparrow> rohan All the more reason for it not to be used by novice linux users
<aguitel> anyone know how update Firefox 3 beta5 to rc1 ?
<Sehnsucht> i'm using "shaper" ubuntu package to limit INCOMING bandwith. file "/etc/shaper/cbq-2.incoming" is http://paste.ubuntu.com/13124/  but when i try to download smth. from X.X.X.X average speed is 1 MBps...What's wrong?
<macd> n-iCe, can you ssh into it via another machine on the LAN?
<rohan> aguitel: wait for it to be updated in the repositories
<Neuling> dark_Harmonics: i dont have a remote machine so no use for me :(
<remink> someone has a razer Copperhead ?
<hischild> commodore13: it's better practice to describe the problem instead of redirecting to a thread.
<macd> remink, it works but you can't tweak any of the dpi settings
<dark_Harmonics> Well its just a feature Neuling. What did you want it to do?
<aguitel> rohan: i heard that only the final will be in the repo
<Lev|atan> drash, done... ill reboot now... thanks dude
<Anubis> under session enter the ip address of the ssh server, and check ssh in the connection type and click ok, it should open a terminal that will ask for user and password
<dark_Harmonics> I use SSH to access my server so i dont need to leave a monitor and keyboard attached
<Lev|atan> ill back soon
<hischild> commodore13: you've erased the mbr of windows...
<remink> macd: idd, and it's not really exact
<Anubis> under session enter the ip address of the ssh server, and check ssh in the connection type and click ok, it should open a terminal that will ask for user and password n-iCe
<drash> Lev|atan: one less thing, no problem :)
<commodore13> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | commodore13
<ubottu> commodore13: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Neuling> dark_Harmonics: well trafic is encrypted, to surf safely ( against sniffers )
<hischild> commodore13: get an xp cd, go to recovery mode, type fixmbr, and you should be done.
<rohan> aguitel: oh ok, i thought they might include RC. well then you can't upgrade your install.. you can have a parallel install in ~
<commodore13> hischild: I don't have my XP CD and I'm running vista premium
<n-iCe> Anubis it doesn't that's the problem, says connection failed
<Anubis> n-iCe, if you are using the public ip then you need to port forward or allow connection to host on your router or network it might have active firewall
<hischild> commodore13: then create a small /boot partition and install grub on that. Or use the supergrub disc to fix it.
<n-iCe> Anubis i did
<RenatoSilva> is modem Thompson ST510v6 compatible with Ubuntu?
<karel_> Hi, When I use autologin, I get the keyring asking for my password again... can I fix that somehow?
<dark_Harmonics> neuling yea sorry i dont know how to do that sort of thing. I just use it to connect to other computers
<Aat> a
<Anubis> n-iCe, can you connect to the ssh server using the private ip? 192......
<n-iCe> Anubis no
<commodore13> hischild: my problem is a bit more complicated then that, will you open a private chat with me please?
<Neuling> dark_Harmonics: yes thanks however :)
<hischild> commodore13: i will not. I'm willing to help in the channel though.
<Anubis> do you have a firewall on the ubuntu server n-iCe
<commodore13> all right, well to make It short I dont want GRUB because its a pain to truecrypt using grub
<n-iCe> Anubis no
<n-iCe> let me try something, wait
<Lev|atan> drash, done... ipv6 out XD
<dark_Harmonics> Neuling i know that you can use a proxy server to hide your identity on the internet, but packets sent on a network can be sniffed unless they are encrypted on that network and then decrypted before being sent. I dont think ssh is what you are looking for
<Lev|atan> drash, ty dude
<hischild> commodore13: you can use the supergrub disc to fix the mbr like windows would with fixmbr. Google for the supergrub disc, boot from it, then follow the onscreen instructions.
<lgc> drash, the post says one is supposed to download "flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.218.0conn3_i386.deb", do you know where to get it from?
<hischild> commodore13: that means that you won't have grub.
<drash> Lev|atan: :) your welcome
<commodore13> hischild: will that install the originall vista bootloader?
<drash> lgc: yes, just a sec, i'll check
<unstable> Can you do a net install with ubuntu, like you can with debian?
<n-iCe> Anubis port udp or tcp?
<hischild> commodore13: it will fix the mbr. The bootloader from vista hasn't been removed, only the link to it. supergrub will put that back.
<rohan> unstable: yes
<matteo1990> Hi all, i have a dependencies problem with wine on ubuntu, here is the scrrenshot (i have completed removed 1 time before) http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/3886/errorvh1.png  I really dunno wot to do... Thx alot :D
<commodore13> hischild: I will try that, thank you.
<Anubis> i am unsure what the problem could be if you can even reach the ssh server on the private ip
<rohan> unstable: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<n-iCe> Anubis but the port must be open using tcp or udp
<Neuling> dark_Harmonics: well just over ssl sites it works i am just a bit scared when sending passwords over the net or so not each site uses ssl
<macd> unstsable, yes and there are minimal install cd's available for that purpose
<drash> lgc: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Anubis> i believe its tcp n-iCe
<rohan> otherwise, unstable , have a look here -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<macd> unstable: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rohan> unstable: i thnk this is better though, it looks "official" -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LimCore> does ubuntu include ONE working jabber client with openpgp?
<danbhfive> matteo1990: can you pastebin your sources.list
<lgc> drash, thanks.
<hischild> matteo1990: your sources seem to be wrong. What version of ubuntu are you running?
<Anubis> n-iCe, am not sure so just select both if its an option
<n-iCe> ok, Anubis done using 192.168.1.67
<MattJ> LimCore: I don't know about Pidgin but you can install Gajim or Psi (which both support it)
<pen> gtk-chtheme messed up appearance, now in appearance it everything is a question mark
<drash> lgc: no problem, it solved my sound hijacking , hope it works for you as well
<Anubis> so you can reach it now? n-iCe
<pen> how do I revert it so I can use appearance again
<LimCore> MattJ: psi is an EPIC FAILURE in ubuntu (openpgp is broken)
<dark_Harmonics> neuling not sure there is much you can do because if the site you connect to doesnt use a secure protocol, it wont decrypt your encrypted traffic anyhow. Shame on them for not caring about their users
<LimCore> MattJ: Gajim is just pidgin now
<n-iCe> Anubis using the private ip, yes
<LimCore> MattJ: and kopete also have a bug in openpgp
<MattJ> LimCore: Someone told me that the other day, but when I tested it worked
<MattJ> LimCore: No, Gajim is Gajim
<Anubis> and public? n-iCe
<macd> n-iCe, alot of NAT devices require your host computer to have a static IP to perform port forwarding as well.
<n-iCe> Anubis i will try later
<Neuling> dark_Harmonics: yes true at least you can encrypt your emails
<MattJ> LimCore: Gaim is now Pidgin, Gajim is not related to either of them
<Mark_G> When creating "asound.conf" for further pulseaudio configurating should it be located in /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc
<matteo1990> i am running Ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon, the problem in my opinion is that when i select from synaptic "complete removal" for wine i deleted some wrong files... Where i can get source file to pastebin? thx aLOT
<lgc> drash, but the .deb version doesn't seem to be there, just the .rpm. Is there a need to convert it?
<LimCore> MattJ: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/psi/+bug/224906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224906 in psi "[Hardy] Psi 0.11 connects in an infinite manner without success after enabling OpenPGP" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rohan> matteo1990: what files? where were they?
<Jack_Sparrow> matteo1990 sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<MattJ> LimCore: I saw that, but it works for me
<danbhfive> matteo1990: /etc/apt/sources.list
<fifthrune> Why does it say I have no video card driver installed?  Under "screens and graphics' it is picking up my Intel 945 GMA card but under 'driver' it says none.  Screen res still works fine though.
<Anubis> usually for security purposes, the default port for ssh is changed, n-iCe
 * LimCore slaps psi 
<XitroX> i've tried aircrack-ng on ubuntu 8.04. and now i can't get a wireless connection (the wireless connection isn't visible anymore in the network-icon on the top right. can somebody help?!
<drash> lgc: no i got a .deb, it was there 3 days ago when i tried the workaround, checking ...
<MattJ> LimCore: Try Gajim anyway, and if you have no luck, join ##jabber and I'll help you when I get back
<Mark_G> fifthrune: it's using the generic default.. if you have the option to turn on the propriatory driver in the restricted drivers manager do so.
<rohan> wow, ubuntu has a package to paste to pastebin? too good, never know of it
<__mor1> hi folk
<Darlok> I'm trying to use the LiveCD to restore my GRUB, but when running "root (hd0,0)" it tells me the disc doesn't exist....
<danners> drash: you can convert rpms to debs with alien...
<holyguyver_> How do I set it up so that my home folder is on a shared partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> rohan yea, it is nice
<fifthrune> Mark_G: last time I tried that I had to reconfigure .xorg.  am I doing something wrong?
<rohan> Jack_Sparrow: yes, better than having to give the url etc
<Jack_Sparrow> rohan sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<rohan> but it's a ubuntu-only package, not in debian
<n-iCe> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: err            cannot create executables which one can I download?
<__mor1> just  little problem: seahorse (e.g. keyring manager) don't ask for password (so networkmanager forgets my wpa password)
<Jack_Sparrow> rohan I got tons premade..
<n-iCe> Anubis thanks
<hischild> danners: that's a very dangerous (i'm probably writing it wrong) and can cause more then a single error.
<drash> danners: thx for that, but there's already one available on the net :)
<Anubis> n-iCe, np
<rohan> Jack_Sparrow: nice idea
<connor> Could someone please remotely try to mount my dvd writer im finding it really difficult i cant find it
<__mor1> how may i have seahorse asking for password again?
<n-iCe> Anubis do you know any to create executables??
<danners> hischild: yeah i know but if it is the last possibility...
<drash> lgc: you'll find it attached to this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 .. sorry for the mix-up
<Anubis> yeah i guess, but for which os, you use both ubuntu and xp n-iCe
<Mark_G> fifthrune: not neccessarily.. xorg isn't really used to much for video right now.. it's xrandr.  but if you want all the graphic goodies you have to use the right driver.. I'm no expert on the the work-a-rounds to get the rez and configuration correct.. maybe someone else here can guide you in that area.
<n-iCe> ubuntu
<hischild> danners: it's better to compile from source.
<n-iCe> Anubis ubuntu
 * ubuntunovice loves xubuntu
<matteo1990> here is the pastebin!! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13128/
<TtyS2> whats the diff beteen ubuntu and xubuntu
<fifthrune> Mark_G: hm, do you know how I can enable the res driver cuz it's not listed in the driver manager
<Anubis> the executable i am referring to is script, is that what you mean n-iCe
<XitroX> i've tried aircrack-ng on ubuntu 8.04. and now i can't get a wireless connection (the wireless connection isn't visible anymore in the network-icon on the top right. can somebody help?!
<fifthrune> TtyS2: Ubuntu uses gnome, xubuntu uses XFCE
<Mark_G> fifthrune:  hang on.  you said it was the 945?
<rohan> TtyS2: ubuntu has default desktop environment as gnome, and xubuntu as xfce
<n-iCe> Anubis im trying to do a ./configure and that was the error
<fifthrune> Mark_G yes
<danbhfive> matteo1990: have you tried updating?
<matteo1990> i did
<matteo1990> :S
<egoleo> where are ubuntu desktop background images
<pmh> #postgresql
<Anubis> are you trying to install app from source? that i am not so familiar or conversant with n-iCe  what app is it
<ricre1> XitroX: what does the system>administrator>network say?
<lgc> drash, that's where I looked in the first place. I only see the post and its threads, but I can't find an attached file. Perhaps the file sits in a nook I just overlooked?
<fifthrune> egeloe depends on your version
<pen> gtk-chtheme messed up appearance, now in appearance it everything is a question mark
<pen> how do I revert it so I can use appearance again
<Mark_G> fifthrune: look in synaptic and search for 945 .. you should have two things listed as installed. xserver-xorg-video-i810 and xserver-xorg-video-intel
<drash> lgc: i think you need to login to the forum to get the attached files ..
<egoleo> i am using ubuntu 8.04
<fifthrune> egoleo: System > Preferences > Appeareance
<XitroX> ricre1: can't tell right now.. have no cable here.. i'm under windows right now..
<XitroX> what should it say?
<egoleo> i am using hardy where can i find the folder holding the background images
<Mark_G> fifthrune: you may have to install 915resolution as well to get the right resolution at boot.
<__mor1> i try to change the qstion: how may i create a new password in seahorse for my wireless (hardy 64bit)
<Xcell> egoleo:  right click your mouse...for more backrounds go to gnome-look.org
<fifthrune> Mark_G: they are installed.  I already have the right resolution with the default though.  In fact, I had to uninstall 915res after upgrading from Gutsy cuz it screwed up my hibernate
<Doji> egoleo: /usr/share/backgrounds
<danbhfive> matteo1990: can you pastebin this exact command??: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<ricre1> XitroX:  I'm not sure offhand, I was jsut thinking of other places to look.  I'm by no means an expert on linux wireless, so I don't know how much I can help
<egoleo> thnx
<Infecto> i dont understand
<Mark_G> fifthrune: and in xorg.conf is "Intel" listed as the video driver?
<RenatoSilva> is modem Thompson ST510v6 compatible with Ubuntu?
<fifthrune> Mark_G how do I check?
<XitroX> hmpf :/ i think it has something to do with the monitor mode i had to set..
<Infecto> where is the source tree to compile somthing to this FUC**** kernel
<XitroX> but i reset it to "managed" and iwconfig confirmes that
<Infecto> http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/How_to_build_from_Mercurial
<rsk> Infecto: in /usr/src afaik.
<Infecto> no its not they are not
<Mark_G> fifthrune: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ... then in there you'll see where the driver is listed.. either nvidia, intel, vesa or nv typically
<__mor1> how to convince keyring to save a password (it just don't ask for anything...)?
<Infecto> [   32.441766] uvcvideo: disagrees about version of symbol video_devdata
<Infecto> [   32.441769] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_devdata
<cvasilak> hi there, is there any command line tool that will allow me to adjust the sceen brightness to some value, just as the brightness applet in gnome does?
<matteo1990> here is the pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13132/    thx alot again :D
<fifthrune> Mark_G:  this is all I get under devices where I think it is: Section "Device"
<fifthrune> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<fifthrune> 	Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"
<Mark_G> fifthrune: I'll look at mine. hang on.
<neo_> ola
<RenatoSilva> is modem Thompson ST510v6 compatible with Ubuntu?
<ahmed> I need to watch a vcd from iso image using gxine... any idea about how to do it?
<Anubis> cvasilak, i control my brightness using command line coz my keys or applet does not work
<neo_> it`s realli nice
<kingD> join #varese
<cvasilak> Anubis, how do you do it?
<sudobash> renatosilva... if it has cat5 jack (ethernet) then it is compatible with ubuntu
<Mark_G> fifthrune: weird.. mine has 2 lines.. Identifer "video card description" and Driver "nvidia".. you might be able to insert the "Driver" line and name "intel" as the driver..
<yamanickill> can
<sudobash> im sure it does have it if it is a broadband modem
<Anubis> cvasilak, first use cat or less to see if this will work for you cat /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<ahmed>  I need to watch a vcd from iso image using gxine... any idea about how to do it?
<danbhfive> matteo1990: can you do the same command, and include the ^     just let me know if anything installs
<RenatoSilva> sudobash: thank you. what's cat5 jack? a kind of technology?
<sudobash> ethernet cable
<fifthrune> Mark_G: hm, how sure are you of that, because I really don't wanna blow up .xorg and have to try and reset it by command line
<sudobash> network cable
<napster> how can i download video from sites like youtube???? non ubuntu
<Anubis> it should tell you the levels for brightness cvasilak at least in my case is 0-7
<sudobash> the thing that looks like a phone jack but is too big lol
<yamanickill> napster: search google, there are plenty of websites that do it
<PullTab> napster: search google, there are plenty of websites that do it
<ozzloy> how am i sending messages to the channel?  is it something like a private message to a channel?
<PullTab> how am i sending messages to the channel? is it something like a private message to a channel?
<embkas> A student of mine toild me about something called compiz-fusion. I've googled a bit - but I find it a bit difficult. Can anyone point me to a howto for newbies? I use hardy
<denny> Mez: you around?
<ozzloy> wow, that's annoying
<cvasilak> Anubis, thanks a lot :)
<PullTab> A student of mine toild me about something called compiz-fusion. I've googled a bit - but I find it a bit difficult. Can anyone point me to a howto for newbies? I use hardy
<PullTab> Mez: you around?
<PullTab> wow, that's annoying
<danners> embkas: what do you find difficult?
<PullTab> Anubis, thanks a lot :)
<raheem> embkas . it is built in to hardy
<Mark_G> fifthrune: to make it easier to test.. do "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back" .. that will create a backup of the file then make your changes, restart x and if it doesn't work and drops you to a command prompt without gui then "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and restart x again and it should be back to normal.
<denny> PullTab: stop that /right now/ or be muted.
<PullTab> embkas: what do you find difficult?
<Anubis> is there levels in your brightness cvasilak ?
<IndyGunFreak> embkas: what is your graphics device?
<denny> or indeed killed horribly  :)
<Dot2Kode> got say something....this new ubuntu is freakin' amazin =P
<embkas> raheem: How do I know it is built in? I've seen some demos on youtube. my desktop doesn't show as the demos..
<Mark_G> fifthrune: you can also load irssi as a command line IRC client.. start it after ctrl+alt+f2 and it will continue to run there even after restarting x.  x can be seen at ctrl+alt+f7
<embkas> btw - I'm on debian etch-kde now and I use ksirc to communicate - what do i use in ubuntu?
<Dot2Kode> i was running gutsy and i liked it but this one doesnt seem to use near as many resources, my comp is an old pos though =P
<jbroome> or use screen
<fifthrune> ok will give it a shot
<raheem> System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<Anubis> xchat works embkas
<sensae> I've got wireless drivers working, but how do you make ubuntu list available wireless connections?
<sensae> It will only ask me for a network name
<drash> embkas: i found these very informative http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2008/4/26/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion-074 & http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check (which basicly tries to check for you whether your hardware supports it) .. Hang in there, it is tweaking and turning sometimes, but worth the effort
<embkas> thanks x2
<raheem> sensae .. iwlist scan
<Mark_G> sensae: you might load wifi radar.. that will give you a list if you have a gui
<IndigoAK> Greetings, I am having major network issues.  I cannot connect to the Internet through my router using any Ubuntu variant, while Windows, my PS3/360, PSP, and phone can all connect through the router without any issues.  Furthermore, if I try to manually configure the available wireless networks through the network manager (ie. set a static IP address) they disappear from the list.
<__mor1> how can i create a keyring password for my wireless connection? (seahorse don't ask me at all for password!!!)?
<lgc> drash, I had to register, but all I see different is the 'Quick reply' stuff. No file download button or whatever.
<embkas> I love 8.04 - everything worked out of the box on my HP 6910p - had big difficulties with wireless on the same box in 7.10
<ghabit> Hello. I have 1024x768 monitor. But after ubuntu installation I cannot choose right resolution. What can I do? I can see there only 1280x900 and 1280x1024
<ghabit> Help me please.
<drash> lgc that's weird, i must be dreaming, double-checking, brb
<yamanickill> i've not actually upgraded to 8.04, i've heard there are some issues with it, and its not as stable as it could be. what do people think?
<denny> two of my colleagues at work are using it on the desktop, they seem to be finding it mostly okay
<ghabit> yamanickill: It depends of your opinion about stability.
<denny> they're not sure about FF3, and they had some issues with VMWare
<Dot2Kode> hey have anyone of u guys used virtualbox? im trying to setup inside ubuntu to run xp...i got it and compiled/installed with no problems...from what i can see I gota go into xp and run that mdget or whatever
<napster> from where i found /temp folder for firefox in ubuntu 8.04
<yamanickill> ghabit: its an LTS edition...so it should be very stable, and not very buggy at all
<ghabit> yamanickill: 8.04 have critical unstable default video player and clipboard tool (not installed by default). That's all what I know.
<Dot2Kode> it will not see my xp, and from what i can thats because i gota do some stuff in xp.
<IndigoAK> My networks issues have been occuring for four releases now and I still have not found a solution =/
<sensae> I'm getting no results when scanning :/
<sensae> it works in windows
<drash> lgc: it's there allright , together with another attachment, maybe that's confusing ... http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=70174&d=1210857388
<embkas> ghabit: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf - fill in the right resolution under the display section
<napster> any one tell me the location of /temp for firefox 3
<sensae> and I've ndiswrapped the windows drivers
<yamanickill> Dot2Kode: you need to have reasonable spec, because i find virtual machines very slow
<simone_> irc.darksin.net
<ghabit> embkas: Can you show me how please? :|
<danbhfive> matteo1990: you there?  what happened?
<embkas> ghabit: wait
<ghabit> embkas: Shure.
<Dot2Kode> yamanickill: really? ok i was reading that also, and my comp is a pos...so nevermind =P, really dont need to get into xp now, sense i got ubuntu running great
<lgc> drash, thanks, I downloaded it with the last link, but would you mind telling me where can I navigate to it, just for my peace of mind?
<Dot2Kode> yamanickill: ty =)
<embkas> ghabit: write in console as root: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yamanickill> Dot2Kode: what is your spec?
<vai> guy
<drash> lgc: sure, it's on the page i gave earlier, showing only when you are logged in, at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<embkas> ghabit: I'm doing this in debian etch - but I guess it's he same in ubuntu
<vai> how do i install ubuntu 8.04 from the downloaded image?
<ghabit> embkas: Yep, but what I need write there?
<yamanickill> vai: burn it as an iso (not as data) to a CD, and boot off the cd
<embkas> ghabit: find section screen
<drash> lgc: it's just below the original poster's changelog ...
<vai> how do i burn it into iso
<lgc> drash, I'm logged in, on said page. Under what heading is it?
<yamanickill> vai: are you in windows just now?
<embkas> ghabit: line 89?
<mats990> hi. i downloaded some theme for ubuntu and when i set it up ubuntu freeze. after reboot i tried to log in but after typing username and password nothing happend. i went to recovery mode and use fix x server and from that point my username and password is not working any more. can anyone help me log in on my ubuntu 8.04?
<paulinho> vai with gnomebaker
<vai> im  using ubuntu 5.4
<Xcell> brasero
<ghabit> embkas: I have only 53. Look http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13135/
<jbroome> right click on the .iso, select "write to disk" that'll do it
<paulinho> mats990 yo can press alt+f1 and login as root
<drash> lgc, it's in a frame called "attached files", just below the changelog and above the comments
<Mark_G> vai: that's old.. might be time to upgrade since 5.04 isn't supported anymore.
<paulinho> first login as your user
<Dwood> can someone tell me what plugin/update i need to run the java on this site http://www.wotmud.org/beginner-client.php
<vai> thats why i was wondering how to go abou tit
<mats990> ok, thx i'll try
<paulinho> Xcell brasero is less powerfull than gnomebaker
<yamanickill> vai: i don't know if ubuntu 5.4 can burn isos without another program
<frojnd> hello there. I've installed ubuntu server. And now I've installed fluxbox as X. When I start it I get message could not connect to xserver. Than I've tryed tp install xinit. But when I do: startx I get: /etc/X11/xorg.conf no such file or directory. What do I have to install to run fluxbox ?
<vai> so i just burn it in iso format is it?
<vai> ok la
<vai> ok let me try using window then
<Xcell> I only suggested it cuz of the boot screen
<IndyGunFreak> id on't know if brasero is less powerful than gnomebaker, but gnomebaker is more user friendly
<yamanickill> vai: use gnomebaker or brasero
<AboSamoo1> i'm reading rhythmbox code, any advices to simplify that ?
<lgc> drash, darn! I can't find ANY of those headings! That's weird!
<vai> should i extract the file first or just burn the image file in iso format?
<yamanickill> IndyGunFreak: they both work don't they
<Panda200x> Hey can someone help me with Apt-get?
<yamanickill> vai: just burn it
<Neuling> yamanickill: he shoud buy a life cd then :)
<vai> ok guys
<Jordan_U> frojnd, have you install xserver-xorg-core ?
<ghabit> Hello. I have 1024x768 monitor. But after ubuntu installation I cannot choose right resolution. What can I do? I can see there only 1280x900 and 1280x1024
<vai> thank you very much.. appreciated
<drash> lgc: that is indeed weird :p .. register and log in, it is hidden if you are not logged in
<IndyGunFreak> far as i know, i tried brasero under gutsy, found it harder to use than gnomebaker, but i guess they both work fine
<jaffarkelshac> Panda200x, what with
<sudobash> burn image in iso format
<paulinho> I  use baker and it is very easy and powerfull
<frojnd> Jordan_U: no I haven't I'll right awqay
<Panda200x> I can't get 'build-essentials'
<Myrtti> build-essential
<sudobash> because if it is bootable that will preserve the boot
<ghabit> Panda200x: build-essential
<Panda200x> yeah
<Myrtti> without the s
<Panda200x> I spelt it wrong here
<Mark_G> Dwood, FF prompts for the plugin.. I chose java 6 se and it works.
<jaffarkelshac> there you go
<Neuling> paulinho: i prefer k3b
<Panda200x> it's spelt correct in terminal
<IndyGunFreak> k3b is great.
<Panda200x> 'E: Couldn't find package build-essential'
<paulinho> but k3b is bigger in ram
<Jordan_U> Panda200x, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Panda200x> 8.05
<Neuling> paulinho: yes but works better i think
<Panda200x> *4
<thehurley> hello
<paulinho> it's linux :-) lot of choices
<yamanickill> IndyGunFreak: ubuntu has the option to burn with nautilus
<__mor1> mercy on me! how may i have keyring to store password for wireless (using nm-applet)?
<IndyGunFreak> yamanickill: yes it does, but i don't like using nautilus, just personal opinion.
<tim167> how can i get ubuntu to log in automatically without requiring user interaction ?
<matteo1990> danbhfive: sry i got a problem with my sister XD Did u read the postbin? ^_^
<embkas> ghabit: watch this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13136/
<yamanickill> IndyGunFreak: why?
<Jordan_U> Panda200x, Can you install *any* packages?
<frojnd> Jordan_U: so now I just startx ?
<Neuling> tim67: why??
<Panda200x> I'll check
<lgc> drash, I'm logged in. On the bottom I read that I MAY (post new threads, post replies, post attachments, etc.).
<IndyGunFreak> personal preference
<thehurley> does anyone have problems with ubuntu 8.04 and sun java?  I'm trying to use gotomypc and the java applet keeps freezing before i even login
<Neuling> tim167: why??
<Jordan_U> frojnd, You may need to do some extra configuration for startx to start fluxbox but 'xinit' should work
<tim167> Neuling because i need it to, i did this often, but now i cant use the gnome interface to make the setting
<Panda200x> They all seam to be installed.
<vanithasan> vanithasan
<blacking> all, the best and easy method to change official usplash?
<__mork> hi
<__mork> again here with my keyring password
<yamanickill> IndyGunFreak: whats so bad bout it? it does the job, and it works.
<drash> lgc: do you see item #2 ? it's a few lines above that
<jaffarkelshac> Panda200x, try updating sudo apt-get update coz i cant think if any reason why you cant install
<paulinho> blacking -> Startupmanager
<Jordan_U> thehurley, I would suggest using port forewarding + ( optionally ) dynDNS + VNC, it's free and open
<S4nD3r> artwork do not work in my 8 box. When I click, nothing happens... what to do ??
<fatbrain> When I modprobe something and set some attributes, how can I make those attribute persistent when I reboot my system?
<frojnd> Jordan_U: I get some error when I startx
<blacking> tnx
<IndyGunFreak> yamanickill: nothing bad about it, i just don't like it... i prefer gnomebaker or k3b.. if others like it, thats awesome.
<__mork> problem: it seems that i can't save a password in my keyring to have nm-applet remember wpa passwd... any hint?
<yamanickill> IndyGunFreak: i'm not saying you should like it, just interested
<Jordan_U> frojnd, What about xinit?
<Panda200x> it's updating
<frojnd> Jordan_U: just xinit ?
<Jordan_U> frojnd, Yes
<yamanickill> IndyGunFreak: its useful because it works nice and easy, and it means i dont have to install more bloatware
<IndyGunFreak> yamanickill: your perogative i guess, i hardly consider gnomebaker bloatware..
<frojnd> Jordan_U: also some error
<yamanickill> when did nautilus actually start to be able to do that? cause i don't think feisty could
<yamanickill> IndyGunFreak: not really bloatware...but its less on my system
<lgc> drash, oops! I think I found it. I was looking at the bottom of the PAGE, not at the end of the post. Stupid me!
<matteo1990> Hi all! i got a problem with wine installation (after once i completed removed it with synaptic) here is the screenshot http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/3886/errorvh1.png and the pastebin of my .source http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13132/ thx alot :D
<drash> lgc: no problem :) hope it works
<Jordan_U> frojnd, Can you pastebin the error ( you can use the command 'pastebinit' to use pastebin without a browser
<mark-ux> Where can i find wireless ethernet drivers?
<Mark_G> !wireless | mark-ux
<ubottu> mark-ux: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lgc> drash, let me try and continue. Brb.
<thehurley> Jordan_U, this is work related for my girlfriend, i'm trying to setup a ubuntu 8.04 machine for her to use, but when i try logon to the remote computer in work via gotomypc -- firefox craps out
<Panda200x> 'E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?'
<kakoonia> !wicd
<ubottu> Factoid wicd not found
<jdavies> !aptfix | Panda200x
<ubottu> Panda200x: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<IndyGunFreak> Panda200x: close synaptic, or whatever is using root.
<sudobash> panda do you have synaptic open?
<Panda200x> fixed
<tux> Hello iam wondering how can i burn the Ubuntu 8.04 cd iso image to an DVD .. I have no cd available
<jaffarkelshac> is the apt fixed or the not able to install Panda200x
<Panda200x> not apt I fixed the: 'E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?'
<IndyGunFreak> tux: same way you do to a cd.
<tux> sure
<tux> can i burn the cd image on dvd
<IndyGunFreak> tux: of course
<crispian> hi @ all
<Trae> any X / Mouse guru's in here?  I'm having some funky mouse behavior and really could use some help.  When I'm in WoW (World of Warcraft -- Played in Wine)  my left and right buttons pressed at same time don't act correctly.    I've tried:  xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 8 3 4 5 6 7 2 9" and it correctily  binds the right button.. but.
<Trae> when I'm trying to press both mouse buttons at the same time that doesn't work
<Jordan_U> thehurley, You could try ice tea or again use VNC instead of GoToMyPC ( unless you don't currently have access to the PC of course :)
<tux> but wil it work to install ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> tux: why wouldn't it?
<crispian> cann someone tell me where i can find some infos about gtk and C
<thehurley> Jordan_U, gotomypc is company policy
<matteo1990> Hi all! i got a problem with wine installation (after once i completed removed it with synaptic) here is the screenshot http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/3886/errorvh1.png and the pastebin of my .source http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13132/ thx alot :D
<thehurley> :/
<Panda200x> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Panda200x> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<embrik> can anyone point me to a short and easy description of what compiz fusion is and what it does - I'm on hardy
<frojnd> Jordan_U: can u tell me how to use pastebinit ? so I can get link where it was saved ?
<tux> i read in some forums that you needed the dvd image and not the cd image to burn ubuntu on a dvd bootable
<crispian> can someone tell me where i can find some infos about gtk and C
<tux> okay thx.. i wil try.. itis possible to resize the partition in ubuntu 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> tux: i don't see why that would be a problem, i've burned CD images to DVD's w/o issue.
<tux> okay thx
<langleyo> i need to know which cameras are best for ubuntu hardy heron please
<embrik> can anyone tell me about compiz fusion?
<langleyo> i should have said webcams
<Mark_G> embrik: it's all that fancy gui graphics
<embrik> are there plugins for compiz fusion to get it doing those fancy stuff I can watch at youtube?
<sudobash> lo,
<sudobash> l
<sudobash> eyecandy right?
<soundray> langleyo: it's hard to make a recommendation, because sometimes manufacturers change the internals without changing the model name
<sudobash> lol
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | embrik
<ubottu> embrik: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Mark_G> embrik: you need to enable the restricted driver for your vid card then install compiz conf settings manager to turn on and off the different effects..
<Panda200x> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. | W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<drash> embrik: the short and easy ? it's eyecandy, stuff flying around your screen, putting windows on fire and exploding stuff .. look into http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2008/4/26/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion-074 for installation instructions
<mark-ux> ethernet driver needed
<soundray> langleyo: in my experience, most Logitech webcams can be made to work one way or another
<langleyo> well that narrows it down (!)
<jbroome> Panda200x: hit it with another apt-get update
<mark-ux> Anybody can help me to find a wireless ethernet driver ??????????????????
<langleyo> thanks
<thehurley> mark-ux, where's the last place you say it
<soundray> !hardware | langleyo, also have a look here
<ubottu> langleyo, also have a look here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<thehurley> *saw
<embrik> thanks all - I'll read some more about it -- I have an intel integrated video card - can it be too lame?
<matteo1990> Hi all! i got a problem with wine installation (after once i completed removed it with synaptic) here is the screenshot http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/3886/errorvh1.png and the pastebin of my .source http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13132/ thx alot :D
<langleyo> soundray: thanks
<mark-ux> Thehurley, What do you mean?
<embrik> lame? too bad quality was what I meant
<thehurley> mark-ux, it was a joke
<mark-ux> thehurley, Oo ok but can you help me to find a ethernet driver? i got a Nvidia chipset
<thehurley> "can you help me find my xyz", "where's the last place you saw them"
<drash> embrik, at the samesite you'll find compiz-check, it'll give you a rundown of whether your hardware supports it and what to install driver wise etc. http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check
<thehurley> mark-ux, sorry, i'm not much of a linux/ubuntu guru; i'm in here looking for help myself
<Mark_G> mark-ux: you need to find out what chipset you're wireless card has then ask again referencing that for a better answer. atheros is supported out of the box typically, broadcom is a little more of a struggle.
<lordhelmet> my screensaver unlock dialog is horribly slow. i can't even type my password and end up having to switch to another console to restart gdm. anybody know what's up?
<Panda200x> there ran apt-get update again and it worked, now what
<Cattivik21> hi! i've a problem installing postfix... cant install it because of exim...did  anybody have this problem?
<jaffarkelshac> you still cant install build-essential Panda200x
<mark-ux> Mark_G, I got a nvidia chipset, WLan
<frojnd> how can I use pipes ? like this ? xinit > text    ?
<icewaterman> how can i make the alt+tab (cool-switch) use windows from all virtual desktop
<icewaterman> s
<Cattivik21> Can i paste the error?
<icewaterman> frojnd: pipes are this: |
<sudobash> the channel has stayed about the same amount of users for about 3 hours now...
<jdavies> sudobash: it does that
<sudobash> 1430
<sudobash> this morning it was like 1390
<icewaterman> frojnd: sample: echo xyz |cut -c1| awk '{print $1}'
<ParanoyaM> hey
<ParanoyaM> who just told me to make on ide partition /boot
<ParanoyaM> Beefeater:
<misieq> i have some app that makes use of serial ports. however i'm not sure if it works properly and i'd like to see if and what communication is actually exchanged. how can i "monitor" serial port as 3rd party (that is to ba able to dump traffic from ttyS0 while the app is operational)?
<Mark_G> mark-ux: I'm not sure but I don't think nvidia makes wireless..
<dancingmonkey> mmm
<hacim> why aren't there any restricted drivers listed in my "System->Administration->Hardware Drivers"?
<ParanoyaM> ﻿Error 21 there is no such hard drive while choosing ubuntu os in grub os selector
<wastedfuid> hacim, Should there be any?
<mark-ux> Mark_G, I bought my notebook some months ago, and i'm 100% sure about it. Or they made a mistake. I thought the only made graphics cards, but what could i try?
<hacim> wastedfuid: i would expect a broadcom one to be there, for my bcm43 wireless card
<wastedfuid> Did you JUST do a fresh install, hacim?
<wastedfuid> My friends bcm43 restricted driver won't pop up until she updates totally.. for the new kernel.
<hacim> wastedfuid: yes
<mark-ux> Mark_G, Maybe is this easy; My notebook says this: 802.11b/g WLAN
<wastedfuid> Do a complete system update, hacim.  It should appear afterwards.
<hacim> wastedfuid: yeah, I did that first :)(
<wastedfuid> You completely updated, and still not restricted driver?
<lordhelmet> does anybody else have a slow unlock problem?
<lubosz> firefox 3 rc1 still not in repos?
<lordhelmet> i can't type in my password, it's like the dialog hangs
<hacim> wastedfuid: yup, complete update, reboot for the new kernel
<soundray> misieq: have a look at collectd. It claims to be able to monitor serial port traffic
<soundray> !info collectd | misieq
<ubottu> misieq: collectd (source: collectd): statistics collection and monitoring daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0-1 (hardy), package size 349 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<snooo> hi there
<__mork> hi
<Mark_G> mark-ux: check the mfg's website about the specifics of that laptop and it might tell you.. also you could use lspci or lshw in a terminal to list everything.. should be there.
<snooo> i'm having trouble opening links in evolution in firefox on heron
<soundray> !hi | snooo
<ubottu> snooo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<snooo> i used to be able to click a http:// string and open up a link from an email, now it doesnt work at all.... any ideas how to restore it? i've upgraded from gutsy
<misieq> soundray: thank you very much
<Uchan> ftvmem
<__mork> why keyring don't ask for password?
<m1r> hello
<mark-ux> Mark_G, i found it. It's is just what you said Atheros, where can i download the driver?
<daedra> where might i get a fact like "How many people use Cable broadband
<kap23d> yarp
<eTranquility> Hi. Wireless has disappeared from connections under network settings. I'm not sure what I did. How do I get it back?
<soundray> lubosz: is it any different from b5?
<jbroome> !atheros| mark-ux
<ubottu> mark-ux: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scunizi> mark-ux, system/administration/hardware drivers should have it.
<daedra> w3m is great for most of these questions
<jbroome> daedra: google
<daedra> jbroome: nope
<jbroome> definitly not here
<soundray> daedra: not from here. This is ubuntu support
<daedra> soundray: I'm finding it by a process of elimination
<majikins> hi does anyone know of a program that adds up the bytes that you have used in a session of being on the internet?
<scunizi> mark-ux, I'm on a different machine with different nick now.. Mark_G
<daedra> I now know its not here
<snooo> anybody?
<hacker-90> chat in italiano????
<bthornton> Any NX users in here? Has the latest OpenSSL broken your NX installation? I can no longer remotely log into my freshly-updated Ubuntu host via NX (Authentication Failed)...
<soundray> !it | hacker-90
<ubottu> hacker-90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jbroome> !it | hacker-90
<soundray> jbroome: pwnd :)
<hacker-90> ok prego
<mark-ux> scunizi, I found that i got the driver already, well it is look a like by Hardware Drivers it's enabled. But if i double click at the two computers right in my screen i do not know how i can config it. At Windows XP it was easy but not know, can you explain me of give a website please?
<embrik> ubuntu doesn't find a suitable driver for this card: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c). Anyone with a suggestion?
<soundray> embrik: which one does it offer you?
<embrik> it uses vesa - and I don't that get me into compiz-fusion
<soundray> embrik: try adding a line like this to the Device section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf:     Driver "intel"
<puff> How do I exit out of fsck?
<wastedfuid> puff, While it's scanning your disk?
<soundray> puff: not at all, ideally. Is it hanging?
<cypha> can someone tell me why symantic updater is giving me these error?
<cypha> http://www.pastebin.org/36898
<scunizi> mark-ux, you can install wifi radar (install from synaptic) .. it will put an option in Applications/Internet to load it.. it should list the different wifi networks available. Highlight one and hit connect if there is no security on the network..
<embrik> soundray, OK
<drash> bthornton: openssl/ssh vulnerability, if you haven't already, please check http://www.ubuntu.com/usn-usn-612-2
<bthornton> drash: I'm there.
<bthornton> drash: But NX is the issue.
<bthornton> I've already updated the relevant user keys.
<mark-ux> ..
<Esau> the ubuntu CD image available for download never changes until the next release?
<puff> soundray: My thinkpad froze up (x froze), I held the power button down, on reboot, check forced, fsck reported a bunch of "exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 Serr 0x0 action 0x0.9%" and "Buffer I/O error on device sda3", then "Error reading block 3665408 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in a short read)." and "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN  My thinkpad froze up (x froze), I held the power button down, on reboot, check f
<puff> orced, fsck\
<puff>  reported a bunch of "exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 Serr 0x0 action 0x0.9%" and "Buffer I/O error on device\
<puff>  sda3", then "Error reading block 3665408 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in a short read)\
<puff> ." and "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN
<puff>  My thinkpad froze up (x froze), I held the power button down, on reboot, check forced, fsck\
<puff>  reported a bunch of "exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 Serr 0x0 action 0x0.9%" and "Buffer I/O error on device\
<puff>  sda3", then "Error reading block 3665408 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in a short read)\
<drash> bthornton: ok, can't assist you with that
<puff> ." and "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN
<puff> Dangit!
<puff> Sorry, mispaste.
<bthornton> drash: all good; thanks anyways
<puff> I was actually trying to cut 'n paste it into a pasetbin, because I realized it was getting longish.
<cypha> can someone please tell me why i'm getting these errors from symantic?? http://www.pastebin.org/36898
<lgc> drash, apparently, there's no change: sound goes only to Firefox and not to Totem, for example. Am I supposed to reboot even though I haven't done the kernel upgrade in order to see a change?
<Darlok_Williams> Is it possible to completely move an installation of Linux from one partition to another?
<cypha> when i tried doing an update
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to fix several bugs in Hardy... one appears to be clocksource, but dont think its related. Since Firefox3 is unusable I need to install Firefox2, but would like not to break anything. Is there a way to do this?
<cypha> it was updating skype and some other stuff
<r2d2> Package xlibs-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source...............Any ideas peeps ??
<icewaterman> Darlok_Williams: yes, either put all in a tar.gz file and extract it on the other partition or do a binary-copy with dd
<drash> lgc, did you do any of the related stuff regarding pulseaudio at the links i gave earlier ? if so, then yes, pls reboot
<Darlok_Williams> icewaterman: And that would be bootable?
<lgc> Darlok_Williams, you can copy an entire partition with 'du'.
<ttmontoya> I need some help with the xorg.conf file I read something about modifying the resolution on the file but when I check there were no number on the whole file
<n-iCe> how do I search a proccess
<bthornton> Is it possible to select a region of text/images of a Webpage in Firefox 3 and then print only that selection? Seems like I could do that in Gutsy, but not in Hardy...
<icewaterman> Darlok_Williams: no you need to change some grub and fstab settings (maybe reinstall grub)
<dassouki> is there an easy way to install ubuntu on a 1 geg usb
<icewaterman> but it is doable
<chazco> Basically looking to install the stable version of Firefox without breaking FF3... last time i tried the profiles seemed to clash
<lgc> drash, I'm still at the "Howto: PulseAudio fixes..." post. I've made all the changes up to the point of the kernel upgrade.
<lgc> Darlok_Williams, sorry, I mean, 'dd', not 'du'.
<panicbyte> whats the easiest way to migrate back to firefox 2?
<jo4> i'm having slight problems with the panel relocating the buttons from time to time. so i was thinking of having a small script that replaces stuff in the panel configuration, is this doable?
<ttmontoya> can anybody help me fix my resolution
<panicbyte> firefox 3 is driving me nuts (mostly because of broken extensions)
<Darlok_Williams> lgc: Okay...thank you.
<chazco> panicbyte - I'm trying to find that out too... you can install it in synaptic but it breakss profiles
<drash> lgc: ok, did you add any of the tweaks from the puseaudio wiki as well ? i rebooted just for the fun of it, don't know whether it's supposed to be necessary
<Darlok_Williams> ttmontoya: What's the issue?
<ttmontoya> I need some help with the xorg.conf file I read something about modifying the resolution on the file but when I check there were no number on the whole file
<Dew420> panicbyte probably uninstall ff3 then install ff2
<panicbyte> Dew420, it breaks everything
<lgc> drash, no, I haven't.
<chazco> Dew420 & panicbyte - Ubuntu is intergrated too much for that to be a good idea
<panicbyte> chazco, i was hoping there was an EASY solution, but you are right
<panicbyte> i'm gonn ahave to do a workaround
<chazco> It seems amazing that they shipped it with an unstable beta
<panicbyte> chazco,  agreed
<scunizi> ttmontoya, try "xrandr -s <resolution>"  like  xranr -s 1280x1024
<Darlok_Williams> chazco: That's a very common sentiment here... strange decision.
<chazco> It means I cant reliably go online on my laptop... panicbyte - As a temporary solution i guess you could try an alternate browser, but its far from ideal
<panicbyte> chazco, i think you are SOL about the broken profile
<panicbyte> chazco, and so am I
<frojnd> How can I pipe output of xinit to file.txt ?
<drash> lgc: i have two sound cards, and did some things i don't even grasp right now on a technical level, it sounds great though, so i'm happy for now
<chazco> panicbyte - The second post on here sounds interesting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785175&highlight=firefox
<Darlok_Williams> panicbyte, chazco:  I had to purge Firefox3 and then install FF2... worked well after that.
<filthpig> Hi, I'm considering building myself a 10" touch-screen computer (ubuntu tablet;) running a VIA pico-ITX motherboard, but I can't seem to find a fitting power supply for it.. Any ideas what might work? It'd also be nice if I could get it to run on batteries ^^ (but that might be stretching it a bit far..?
<zovjet> can someone recommend a nice gui client for subversion?
<chazco> Darlok_Williams - When i tried that bits of Ubuntu ceased to work correctly...
<ttmontoya> scunizi:ttmontoya@ttmontoya-laptop:~$ xranr -s 1280x1024 bash: xranr: command not found didn't work
<Col^> filthpig, off the top of my head
<Bizzeh> hey, which is the more stable platform as a desktop, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Col^> How about building it on a laptop motherboard?
<scunizi> chazco, did you upgrade?  I did and FF was goofy.  after  closing FF then "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.back" and reloading FF it worked great
<scunizi> ttmontoya, sounds like you don't have the restricted drivers loaded.. is that right?
<Col^> the you could use the laptop battery and charger filthpig
<movieplayers> hi all i downloaded a movie its no country for old men 4gb dvd, now when i open it there are .vob files i want to have subtiltes but i dont see where subtitles are
<filthpig> Col^, those aren't as easy to get, I think. Not that I've tried rally hard either ;)
<miwachiru> Does anyone know why when I try to play World of Warcraft, I click 'play' from launcher, then my screen goes black, then WoW just exits before I even see the login screen?
<chazco> scunizi - Nope, using just a fresh install of Hardy has an unusable browser
<panicbyte> Darlok_Williams, will that destroy my profile???
<puff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13151/
<ttmontoya> That might be it, what is the command for that
<filthpig> !wine | miwachiru
<scunizi> miwachiru, it might not like compiz.. disable compiz and try again.
<ubottu> miwachiru: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ttmontoya> to get them
<Darlok_Williams> panicbyte: You'll want to backup your ~/.mozilla/ directory first.
<Darlok_Williams> panicbyte: Then just copy what you need back over.
<miwachiru> How do I disable Compiz?
<Col^> filthpig, i think that the motherboards for the intel Dothan cpu's should be available
<scunizi> chazco, weird.. on two of my machines it's noticeably faster then FF2
<puff> So on bootup, fsck reports errors, then reports a short read and tells me to fsck manually.
<puff> And drops me into a maintenance shell.
<ttmontoya> scunizi: how do I get restricted drivers
<Darlok_Williams> miwachiru: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<puff> Now what do I do?
<mark-ux> How can i make a wireless connection ?
<chazco> scunizi - For me its slower, crashes repeatedly and has other issues too
<Trae> I need an X/Mouse expert.  someone that knows things like xmodmap, xev, xbindkeys, etc...    I'm having a bit of a time trying to get my mouse working right (like it did in Ubuntu 7.04 with NO problems)
<scunizi> ttmontoya, system/administration
<panicbyte> what a fucking mess....
<Darlok_Williams> !language | panicbyte
<ubottu> panicbyte: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<scunizi> chazco, sorry to hear that.. :(
<chazco> Me too :D
<movieplayers> hi all i downloaded a movie its no country for old men 4gb dvd, now when i open it there are .vob files i want to have subtiltes but i dont see where subtitles are
<panicbyte> chazco, this is such a mess
<Darlok_Williams> chazco: I have found that FF3b5 works pretty well in Fedora 9.
<Dwood> can someone tell me what plugin/update i need to run the java on this site http://www.wotmud.org/beginner-client.php
<Bizzeh> hey, which is the more stable platform as a desktop, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Darlok_Williams> chazco: I haven't wanted to try it in Ubuntu yet :)
<chazco> I also have the clocksource issue with Hardy, any idea how to find out when it will be fixed?
<miwachiru> Disabling Compiz didn't help :(
<panicbyte> Darlok_Williams, nothing wrong with it not being stable, it just broke all the extentions
<Darlok_Williams> Bizzeh: I find Gnome to be more stable (Ubuntu)
<jbroome> movieplayers: that sounds like movie piracy
<scunizi> Dwood, did that earlier.. did it not work for you?
<Darlok_Williams> panicbyte: Ah.  Yeah, that was the biggest drawback for me too... but I found that FF3 has a lot of other extensions that do what the others did.
<movieplayers> who cares i want to have subtitles on it
<n-iCe> how do I enable public joining on my ssh server????????????????????????
<filthpig> Col^, hmm, then I might just buy a cheap laptop, pick it apart and reassemble it in a more fitting manner, don't you think?
<movieplayers> so i can see the text
<Col^> Bizzeh, i think Ubuntu is more stable than kubuntu. But if you like KDE environments better than Gnome, then just go for it :)
<Bizzeh> Darlok_Williams: which is the better in general? is there any difference except kde?
<Darlok_Williams> panicbyte: It's more of an issue of the extensions' developers not keeping them up-to-date, though... not really Mozilla's fault.
<Darlok_Williams> Bizzeh: Well, there are completely different sets of applications for each.
<Col^> filthpig, i would. But you might try and make sure that a battery from a normal laptop can be assembled with a desktop motherboard
<Col^> I'm thinking about the powerconnector
<Darlok_Williams> Bizzeh: If you're looking for easy to use, go with Gnome.  If you want absolute control over the smallest of details, then KDE may be better for you... but it is a bit more complicated.
<filthpig> Col^, yeah
<movieplayers> hi all i downloaded a movie its no country for old men 4gb dvd, now when i open it there are .vob files i want to have subtiltes but i dont see where subtitles are
<chazco> Is it safe to add "clocksource=hpet" to the kernel command line?
<Col^> Maybe there is a guide of making a converter. That would certainly help you in matters of time :)
<miwachiru> Does anyone know why  World of Warcraft exits before I see the login screen? The screen turns black then it just exits. I've tried disabling Compiz and it does not work still.
<Darlok_Williams> movieplayers: Try purchasing the movie and keeping your piracy topics elsewhere.
<ttmontoya> scunizi: I check and the only drivers Im using are the ones for wireless
<filthpig> I guess I'll just make a few forumposts and see what tips I get from there :)
<panicbyte> Darlok_Williams, still wasn't wise to use a beta
<Darlok_Williams> panicbyte: Agreed.
<scunizi> ttmontoya, what kind of video card?
<drash> to make your extensions work with firefox -b5, pls look at http://www.lifehacker.com.au/tips/2008/02/14/make_your_extensions_work_with_the_firefox_3_beta-2.html
<drash> it's updated for beta 5
<ttmontoya> scunizi: ATI rage m3 is old
<puff> fsck help, anyone?
<frojnd> Hello there. What packages do I have to install to run fluxbox. Can someone gives me an list of it since I'm on ubuntu server. No gui packages installed so far.. Thanx in advanece!!
<chazco> Will try to install Firefox2 alongside FF3, so hopefully thats on fix. The clocksource issue can supposedly be fixed with "clocksource=hpet" (hoping its safe). Thanks all :)
<__mork> why keyring don't ask for password? help!
<Darlok_Williams> miwachiru: Run it from a terminal and watch the output for errors.
<miwachiru> Ok Darlok, I will try that
<__mork> (daemon is running)
<scunizi> ttmontoya, ah  .. ATI.. unfortunatly I don't know much about the setup of ati.. someone here will.. you need to ask again to the channel and mention the card type and model number.. someone will know. .... usually...
<Col^> movieplayers, i'm not a pirate. But if i were. I would use vlc player, maybe that would help you out
<Darlok_Williams> miwachiru: Keep in mind you need to run "wine [filename" from a terminal.
<void^> frojnd: xorg and fluxbox should be enough
<Bizzeh> Darlok_Williams: i want control and ease
<ttmontoya> scunizi: Thanks anyway
<Shinem> Hi @ all! why I find only ubuntu desktop 8.04 in a file .iso of 700 MB?
<miwachiru> Darlok: Ok let me try that
<Darlok_Williams> Bizzeh: Then go with Gnome.... you can still customize the crap out of it.
<movieplayers> yes i am using vlc but i dont understand .vob files
<Darlok_Williams> movieplayers: Was it in .ISO format?
<jbroome> Shinem: what else would it be in?
<movieplayers> no its .vob files
<res22> jbroome: lol
<movieplayers> is there any dvd player on ubuntu
<Darlok_Williams> movieplayers: VLC is an excellent DVD player.
<ttmontoya> Can anybody help me fix my resolution Im using an ATI Rage M3 video card
<Col^> movieplayers, if it's a divx xvid or any other encoded format. You would be able to see the different subtitle tracks in VLC player
<Col^> or if it's a dvd for that matter
<Shinem>  Hi @ all! why I find only ubuntu desktop 8.04 in a file .iso of 700 MB?
<res22> the hyrule scrolls
<void^> Shinem: rephrase?
<Darlok_Williams> !iso | Shinem
<Col^> Shinem, it's a disk image?
<ubottu> Shinem: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<scunizi> Shinem, because that's the size of it?  It will burn to a cd just burn it slow.. slow.. slow
<movieplayers> well i open the .vob file on vlc i see subtittles select scene when i click there nothing happens
<ali_> selam millet
<chris_> is iptables not included in hardy by default, anyone?
<scunizi> !ot | movieplayers
<ubottu> movieplayers: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shinem> but the OS is like 3.7 GB...or not?
<Darlok_Williams> Shinem: The CD is compressed... whenyou install it, it will expand.
<Col^> movieplayers, open up the movie, not the subtitle
<res22> it downloads stuff off the net
<frojnd> void^: thanx
<drash> movieplayers: did you check your vlc prefs ? you need to activate the 'advanced' options (right bottom corner) to get those i think ...
<Shinem> are you sure?
<jbroome> Shinem: we've all installed from that iso.
<scunizi> Shinem, yes.. but there are lots of extra stuff on the cd that isn't necessarily installed.. you also have all the installs for Open Office, gimp and many other programs.
<res22> quite, if it was more than 700mb, how would it fit on a cd
<Darlok_Williams> Shinem: No, I'm lying  to you :)
<movieplayers> when i open the movie i can only see the movie with out no subtitles
<jbroome> the ubuntu fairy came and installed it on all of our machines
<res22> I saw it!
<jbroome> movieplayers: then you're SOL.  buy the movie and get the subtitles there
<Darlok_Williams> jbroome: My Ubuntu Fairy thought it was hilarious to install Hoary instead.
<jbroome> Darlok_Williams: you have upset the ubunty fairy.
<movieplayers> no there is a .vob file when i open it it shows subtitles and sellect scene and main menu
<Darlok_Williams> jbroome: True story.
<Shinem> because...i've found kubuntu in a desktop version like 3.3 GB...
<Darlok_Williams> movieplayers: Buy the movie.
<res22> can you read ?
<jbroome> Shinem: there's also a dvd sized .iso available
<Shinem> and it surprise me
<frojnd> Now that I've installed all the necessary packages for fluxbox. How can I run it as non rott ?
<Darlok_Williams> Shinem: That's the DVD version... it just contains more software.
 * scunizi suggests putting  a couple of quarters under your pillow to satisfy the ubuntu fairy
<Shinem> uhm... the right version to install?
<Shinem> dvd or cd?
<res22> doesen't matter
<Darlok_Williams> frojnd: Just don't type "sudo" before running it.
<res22> if you have an internet connection
<Shinem> yes i've got
<billenium> Im trying to install unrealircd... but make is not working.
<scunizi> frojnd, on boot at the login screen change sessions? to fluxbox.
<Darlok_Williams> Shinem: Just install the CD version.
<billenium> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<billenium> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<frojnd> Darlok_Williams: erm.. this is a problem only root can run it..
<billenium> opps sorry
 * panicbyte is giving up, he's just gonna deal with firefox 3
<drash> Shinem: both will work if you check the md5 after downloading and again in the install menu itself
<frojnd> scunizi: but now I can only run it as sudo startx
<scunizi> billenium, unreal.. tournament?
<Darlok_Williams> frojnd: Oh, fluxbox... sorry, missed that.  You need to select it from the Sessions menu before you login.
<billenium> unrealircd
<frojnd> Darlok_Williams: I don't have any season yet. I'm installing fluxbox from serevr..
<billenium> First i did ./Config, then make...
<scunizi> frojnd, remind me what we did.. it's been a while ..
<anteaya_> i am trying to get my hewlett packard deskjet 932c printer working with feisty.  plugging it in and trying to print an abiword .doc was unsuccesful.  searching hp printer drivers led me to a site which identifies the need for hplip which i see via synaptic that I already have (an older version) installed.  What do I do to get hplip to recognize my printer and print when I need it to?
<iamchris> Is there a way to open a rar archive thats split up into serveral smaller files in 8.04 Amd_64?
<Rat409> frojnd: select it from gdm,kdm etc. or put in ~/.initrc exec fluxbox and from console login startx
<Swian> ok, my ubuntu box motherboard died. I need some of the files off the SATA drive I had, does anyone know if I can pop it into an existing windows machine and read the disk?
<Darlok_Williams> frojnd: Ahh...
<frojnd> scunizi: I've installed fluxbox and xorg and now I can only run startx as sudo...
<frojnd> scunizi: and I'm on server right now
<Rat409> frojnd: typo ~/.xinitrc
<billenium> Swian: If you pop that into a new computer, it will most likely boot ubuntu...
<scunizi> Swian, if it's formatted as ext3 then yes if you load a ext3 driver in windows.
<Swian> its not a new computer
<billenium> Different*
<scunizi> frojnd, ah. maybe by sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start .. then ctrl+alt+f7
<Shinem> drash: sorry but i haven't understood
<Swian> having it boot ubuntu wouldn't be bad as long as the ubuntu drive could read the other windows drive
<billenium> If you take the hard drive out of a linux box. And pop it into a different box, it will likely boot ubuntu... since ubunut is on the hard drive
<embrik> why doesn't memory card reader work in hardy? It doesn't show up in dmesg either
<lgc> drash, I'm back with good news: It works like a charm! Thank you so much!
<Darlok_Williams> So, do electronics stores like Best Buy and Circuit City let you boot a LiveCD on their systems to check for compatibility?  Or would they just assume I'm trying to give them a virus?
<billenium> Swian: Then just mount the windows hard drive and boom! done!
<Swian> rocking, thanks
<drash> Shinem: it's a safety precaution, checking the md5sum guarantees you downloaded a fully operational .ioso to install ubuntu ...
<movieplayers> is there any dvd player on ubuntu
<frojnd> Rat409: weired. I don't have .xinitrc
<scunizi> Darlok_Williams, better to ask for forgiveness then permission
<Flare183> I have two computer connect to a single router, one is wirelss and is using Kubuntu Linux. The other is using Windows XP SP2 Home Edition, and is connected to the internet via ethernet cable. I am trying to printer to a Lexmark X1180 Series printer that is connected to the Windows computer. How can I make Samba do this?
<Swian> movieplayers use VLC
<frojnd> Rat409: and I've installed xorg
<movieplayers> well i can not play .vob files on it
<einPaule> hi, can someone name me the command to copy all files in one folder (say /parentfolder/subfolder) into its parent (/parentfolder) ?
<embrik> do i have to to something extra to get the built in card reader to work in hardy?
<scunizi> einPaule, copy or move
<einPaule> I tried cp ./ ../ inside the subfolder
<ArrowLance> anyone know where i might find the — symbol on my keyboard?
<Rat409> frojnd: nano /home/user/.xinitrc put exec fluxbox save
<Flare183> ArrowLance: on the ` key
<drash> embrik: nope, works out of the box (unless you have some exotic sd card reader) ...
<Flare183> ArrowLance: above tab
<Doji> einPaule mv /parentfolder/subfolder/* /parentfolder (I think...)
<scunizi> einPaule, to move the files if they are in your home directory then "mv /parent/sub/* /parent/
<ArrowLance> that has ` and ~
<DrRobert> *dumb* if i wanted help with vb 2008, where on freenode would i look?
<Flare183> ArrowLance: exactly press shift to get to the top one
<Flare183> DrRobert: ask in #freenode
<frojnd> Rat409: no .xinitrc in /home/me/
<scunizi> einPaule, ah .. wait.. mv ~/parent/sub/* ~/parent
<ArrowLance> shift is ~
<ArrowLance> not —
<Flare183> exactly
<Flare183> oh
<embrik> drash, thought so - my card reader shouldn't be exotic - it sits in a compaq 6910p (laptop)
<Flare183> --
<Flare183> idk
<anteaya_> ArrowLance: if you are looking for the underscore, it is shift plus hyphen which is beside the zero key
<DrRobert> kk
<Flare183> _
<Rat409> frojnd: so create it it's just a text file
<billenium> hecking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables || How do i fix this error?
<frojnd> Rat409: ok :)
<movieplayers> is there any powerdvd linux
<Flare183> movieplayers: nope
<drash> embrik: is it not working for you ? I didn't follow the complete discussion sorry ...
<ArrowLance> its not an underscore either... darn looks like i cant make it without using my numpad
<anteaya_> i am trying to get my hewlett packard deskjet 932c printer working with feisty.  plugging it in and trying to print an abiword .doc was unsuccesful.  searching hp printer drivers led me to a site which identifies the need for hplip which i see via synaptic that I already have (an older version) installed.  What do I do to get hplip to recognize my printer and print when I need it to?
<Darlok_Williams> movieplayers: You keep asking... you're not going to get any other answers.  We don't support piracy.  If you want to pirate movies, then learn how to do it properly.
<billenium> anteaya_: You dont have to repeat what you already asked.
<movieplayers> i dont want to pirate movie i want to watch it i spend 2 days to download it now i can not watch it
<anteaya_> billenium: I can appreciate that, but I haven't had a response yet
<movieplayers> what a mess
<Darlok_Williams> movieplayers: Go away.
<billenium> anteaya_: Maybe no one knows? So no one responded...
<Flare183> !behavior
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Darlok_Williams> anteaya_: Have you tried going to System -> Administration -> Printers?
<frojnd> Rat409: I've made nano /home/me/.xinitrc and put in exec fluxbox and save it like ^x and y but I still can't login as normal user. It still requires a sudo..
<scunizi> movieplayers, download the movie is pirating movies..
<firecrotch> movieplayers: Downloading a movie is piracy....
<r2d2> movieplayers,  theres vlc for linux ;)
<embrik> drash, No it doesn't work and to be honest, I don't know what to do to get it working - it has always worked for me before - even in debian etch
<anteaya_> billenium: I can appreciate that too, which is why I waited and then asked again
<vir0id> Russia winers!!!!!!! AAAAAAAeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<movieplayers> vlc is not playin my .vob file
<Flare183> !behavior | Darlok_Williams
<ubottu> Darlok_Williams: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<scunizi> r2d2, don't encourage.. that prog. has already been suggested..
<anteaya_> Darlok_Williams: not yet, I will try that
<Flare183> !ot | vir0id
<ubottu> vir0id: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Darlok_Williams> Flare183: Please don't warn me when you don't know why I said what I said.
<r2d2> not encouraging just suggesting a program
<movieplayers> vlc is not playin my .vob file
<Flare183> Darlok_Williams: Don't get smart with a irc helper
<futuristic> ubottu is offline?
<ubottu> Factoid is offline? not found
<Darlok_Williams> Flare183: Are you kidding me??  What the hell...
<Flare183> futuristic: it's online
<n-iCe> how can i surf on the web using just console??????
<Freshy> I get a 'Couldnt start playback .. unknown playback error' when trying to play an mp3 in Rythem Box (mp3 work in movie player)
<Darlok_Williams> Flare183: Read the conversation before getting Ubotu-happy, please.
<Flare183> n-iCe: elinks
<bruenig> n-iCe: w3m, links, elinks
<scunizi> Flare183, Darlok_Williams is responding to a pirate that is trying to get help pirating movies.. a little slack please
<frojnd> anyone else. Why I can only run fluxbox like sudo ? What do I have to do so I will run it as normal user ?
<embrik> drash, it's a richo reader - what lspci says
<futuristic> ubottu nickserv
<ubottu> Factoid nickserv not found
<bruenig> lynx
<n-iCe> thanks
<Darlok_Williams> thanks, scunizi
<Rat409> n-iCe: lynx,links elinks
<Flare183> scunizi: ok....
<r2d2> movieplayers,  it should
<scunizi> Darlok_Williams, np..
<drash> embrik: there are some bugs with specific card readers, check bugs.launchpad.net .. I think ypu could be out of luck for now, ricoh is amiong the buggy ones if i recall correctly ..
<lgc> Where can I see the whole catalog (and the corresponding keystroke combinations) of compiz effects?
<Stwange> how can I limit ssh upload to 100meg and download to 250meg per month for a given user?
<Flare183> !elinks | n-iCe
<ubottu> Factoid elinks not found
<Flare183> crap
<Darlok_Williams> movieplayers: We've told you all we can.  You're stealing movies and against our better judgement we STILL pointed you in the right direction.
<Freshy> what is a good gnome mp3 player
<drash> lgc: compiz-fusion wiki is a great resource for those issues .. google away
<Takalius> I can no longer set screen resolution to 1280x1028, how do I fix this?
<dattas> I am looking for a SSH gateway where I can ssh in and depending on the username I use, have it forward the SSH connection to another computer. Does anybody know of an application that would be able to do this?
<Darlok_Williams> Freshy: I like Amarok and Exaile myself.
<drash> GUI based Freshy ?
<_sammy_> freshy: try out Amarok
<embrik> drash, Hmm, well..
<Flare183> I have two computer connect to a single router, one is wirelss and is using Kubuntu Linux. The other is using Windows XP SP2 Home Edition, and is connected to the internet via ethernet cable. I am trying to printer to a Lexmark X1180 Series printer that is connected to the Windows computer.
<lgc> drash, thanks. Did you get my last message?
<Freshy> k i will tryh
<scunizi> Takalius, have you tried xrandr -s <screenXresolution> ?
<movieplayers> listen i have a file its no country for old men 4Gb the files are 15 .vob files, when i open the file i can see the movie, but when i open another .vob file and i want to have subtitles, special features,scen selection nothing happens when i open this .vob file and i am open it on vlc
<Flare183> How do I get samba to do this?
<_sammy_> !gcc
<scunizi> !ops | movieplayers
<einPaule> scunizi: it tells me it is omitting all the subfolders
<Flare183> oh snap
<drash> lgc i'm not sure .. i'll scroll up and check, brb
<Flare183> here we go
<Takalius> scunizi, Size 1280x1028 not found in available modes
<billenium> How can i find if i have the rights libs for a c compiler??
<Rat409> !samba | Flare183
<billenium> To compile unrealircd
<Takalius> scunizi, 1280x800 is the highest I can go..
<Flare183> Rat409: I done that no help
<lgc> drash, it was just the *thank you* message for you.
<Darlok_Williams> billenium: Have you installed build-essential?
<drash> embrik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/88992 mentions ricoh sd card readers ...
<_sammy_> billenium: $ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<scunizi> einPaule, the subfolder of what you want to move?  then mv -r ~/parent/sub/* /parent
<drash> ow thank you lgc, yw :)
<scunizi> Takalius, what rez do you need?
<einPaule> scunizi: that did it, thanks
<r2d2> movieplayers,  seriouly they already said here that they dont condone piracy and u just blatantly admiited to commiting an "offence" dont u think this may not be the right place to get an answer
<Takalius> scunizi, 1280x1028
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<movieplayers> uh shut the fuck up
<ubottu> movieplayers: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<ubottu> Flare183: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<r2d2> lol
<firecrotch> Does anyone here know why packages.ubuntu.com is not working, or who I should notify about the problem?
<billenium> While i did sudo apt-get install build-essential it requests me to put in a CD
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88992 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Ricoh SD card reader does not work, loading mmc_block and inserting makes kernel go BOOM" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Shinem> ok thank you for all, now i try to install ubuntu 8.04' version 700 MB...
<Pici> !piracy | movieplayers
<ubottu> movieplayers: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<_sammy_> firecrotch: uk server? If so, it has been problematic for days
<Takalius> billenium, www.pastebin.com, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file and give me the link
<scunizi> Takalius, sounds like it thinks it's a wide screen not "square".. sorry not sure how to proceed from here.
<drash> billenium: comment out the cd-rom line in your sources.list and try again
<firecrotch> _sammy_:  Do you know of a mirror that is working?
<Rat409> Flare183: try this http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-quickly-easily-setup-samba.html  google's your friend
<Darlok_Williams> Thanks, Pici
<lImItaO> hi
<Takalius> billenium, Mm just do what Drash said
<Flare183> Rat409: thanks I will do so
<kiru> does anyone know where to find a tutorial for the usage of an infrared remote control for a tv card?
<frojnd> I'll try again :) how can I run fluxbox as non root? I've allready made ~/.xinitrc and put in exec fluxbox but I'm still not able to run it without sudo. Any ideas ?
<n-iCe> how do i search a file on the entire disk ?
<n-iCe> locate filename?
<Esteth_> How do i enable sound in flash on hardy?
<_sammy_> firecrotch: i just set up a cron to keep trying. was not in a major hurry, so I could make no firm recommendations, sorry
<lImItaO> i'm trying to compile webkit under Hardy but when i try to make install i get an error
<billenium> http://pastebin.com/m55905a0
<drash> n-ice: "sudo mlocate <file-pattern>
<embrik> drash, read it - seems I just have to wait
<billenium> There is the pastebin of my source.list
<res22> What irc clients do you lads use?
<firecrotch> _sammy_:  Thanks...
<_sammy_> firecrotch: no problem
<embrik> res22, xchat
<firecrotch> res22:  pidgin
<billenium> res22: irssi and pidguin
<Farnaby> Slghtly odd question here, anybdy have any expiereince with having your scoll lock not work
<r2d2> xchat +1
<Rat409> res22: irssi,weechat,xchat
<res22> kk
<_sammy_> res22: we are not all lads, and xchat ;)
<res22> any specific to command line?
<billenium> irssi
<_sammy_> res22: irssi
<res22> kk
<res22> and as for lads, I'm irish ;)
<dattas> I am looking for a SSH gateway where I can ssh in on a single IP address on port 22 and depending on the username or domain name I use, have it forward the SSH connection to another computer. Does anybody know of an application that would be able to do this? I have been googling for days without any luck
<Iryzy> Need help with TOR!!
<r2d2> lol i just gave up on TOR for now
<anteaya_> Darlok_Williams: thank you, your suggestion is proving beneficial
<r2d2> gave me a headache
<Iryzy> r2d2 why? lol
<abramson> where can i download alien?
<W8TAH> anyone here know if the shuttle XPC computers work with ubuntu?
<Darlok_Williams> anteaya_: I don't remember the issue, but you're welcome :P
<Iryzy> i'm trying to put my TOR rotating proxies but i need to do it manually :(
<Iryzy> i use vidalia as GUI
<abramson> does any1 know wer i can download the file type changer 'alien"
<ikonia> !tor | Iryzy
<ubottu> Iryzy: TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<Iryzy> and it has the option to "change the identity"
<abramson> does any1 know wer i can download alien
<r2d2> << noob thats why Iryzy ;)
<Rat409> abramson: apt-get it
<anteaya_> Darlok_Williams: was getting the printer driver active, and going through admin tells me I don't have the correct driver, which is what I needed to know
<drash> abamson: i think it's in the official repo .. checking ..
<Iryzy> ikonia i know what TOR is
<ikonia> abramson: it's in the ubuntu repos but using alien as a bad idea
<Iryzy> im using it right now
<ikonia> Iryzy: great, so you know it's blocked in #ubuntu
<Iryzy> my problem is that
<abramson> ikonia: Wats a bttr way?
<ikonia> Iryzy: have you read the docs/guide/help at the url I just posted
<ikonia> abramson: what do you want to install
<Iryzy> im not using it in the irc channel
<firecrotch> abramson: what are you trying to install?
<billenium> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<Iryzy> in irc i use my own ip
<abramson> Ikonia: irecrotch: AsualtCube, a .tar file
<whatever01> is there a way that i can encrypt/password/secure a document so that it is not accessible by anyone but me and is uncrackable, short of bruteforcing?
<Flannel> billenium: pastebin your sources.list
<billenium> again?
<Flannel> billenium: Oh, do you have one somewhere?  Just link me
<drash> isn't "alien" from the repo a package to turn .rpm's into .debs , maybe you're talking up the wrong alien ...
<billenium> http://pastebin.com/m55905a0
<moveax> OK, I just installed the nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconf tools so I could setup dual-head and now I can get my res on 22" above 800x600 - this is starting to annoy me greatly. I've even tried restoring the backed up xorg.conf files and NONE work
<abramson> firecrotch: AsualtCube, a .tar file
<billenium> Flannel: Thats it :)
<ikonia> abramson: well, thats not in the ubuntu repo's so I suggest you either a.) build it from source b.) contact the maintainer and ask him to make an ubuntu package
<Stwange> whatever01, all encryption algorithms have vulnerabilities. Try truecrypt
<moveax> I'm lost as to what to do now to get Ubuntu to detect and config my monitor and nVidia card and use the correct settings
<chaqu1> hello everyone
<chaqu1> i have a webcam issue
<ikonia> drash: thats teh correct alien
<Baltazaar> is there, like an #ubuntu-expert channel laying around? all these noobs are annoying me...
<Flannel> billenium: Do you have the internet on this box?  Since you've got everything disabled except your CD
<ikonia> Baltazaar: don't call people noobs
<johnc4510> vorian: you here
<drash> ikonia: thx for clearing that up
<ikonia> Baltazaar: what is your question
<billenium> Yes, i have internet
<billenium> obviously :P
<firecrotch> chaqu1: What kind of issue?
<ikonia> !noob | Baltazaar
<ubottu> Baltazaar: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<vorian> johnc4510: yep :)
<moveax> Baltazaar: Perhaps you can answer my query then, expert?
<abramson> ikonia: Build it from a source, how do i do that? srry about so many Q's, i a new user
<chaqu1> i can't install it :-(
<gordonjcp> whatever01: pretty much anything, even zip encryption, will be "good enough" for most needs
<Baltazaar> try me
<ikonia> abramson: don't worry - if you untar the tar file there should be information on how to buid the package
<gordonjcp> whatever01: basically, no-one is *that* interested in your pr0n
<chaqu1> i have a creative something i got the ov51x-jpeg driver
<abramson> kk thx
<res22> alien is very buggy anyway..
<whatever01> it isn't porn
<mediaportalx> hi, how can i try ubuntu on xp?
<whatever01> its very sensitive material though..
<res22> wubi-installer.org
<gordonjcp> mediaportalx: it comes on a bootable CD
<billenium> Flannel: Ill show you what it looks like now....
<ikonia> Baltazaar: I want to change the size of the IPC segments the kernal offers up to user space, however I don't want to make a generic segment, more multiple user space IPC segments, what is teh best way in ubuntu to go about that ?
<Flannel> billenium: Well, not always on the same box as you're talking.  But, uncomment lines 6, 13, 23, 27, 37, 41, 63, 67
<gordonjcp> mediaportalx: it's not terribly quick running off the CD, but it saves a lot of messing about
<mediaportalx> and its only on hardy not gusty?
<billenium> Flannel : http://pastebin.com/m4c1cd0f
<Flannel> billenium: After you do that, and save, sudo apt-get update and then you'll be able to install b-e
<billenium> Thats what it looks like
<Baltazaar> same as in any other distribution. you don't
<ikonia> Baltazaar: no it's not
<Flannel> billenium: ah, sounds good.  Ok, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chaqu1> mediaportalx: download the 8.04 disk burn it with any iso burning program (your CD burning software yuu currently have will work) and then play the cd
<aftertaf> hey, i went and bought a badly compatible webcam . . . and having trouble configuring the mic. I got the video OK now...
<whatever01> basically my problem is, when my computer is stolen i do not want people to be able to access some files
<billenium> kk thanks :)
<ArrowLance> wubi can install it on XP but it can have problems if you don't shut it down properly
<Flannel> billenium: after changing your sources.list, you've gotta do an update to re-download the index files and update what your computer knows about
<aftertaf> How an i fins out which /dev/ my usb mic is on?
<aftertaf> how can i find . . .
<billenium> That was probably why it didnt work :P
<aftertaf> keyboard error :)
<mediaportalx> i want gusty gibbon
<Baltazaar> lsusb aftertaf
<gordonjcp> whatever01: keep 'em on a USB key, then you've always got your files with you
<MuddClub_Guest> hello i was wondering how i can export mysql databases from another ubuntu installation on a drive in my pc
<ikonia> Baltazaar: not got an answer for my question ?
<aftertaf> Baltazaar: that gives me the mic device?
<ArrowLance> why mediaportalx
<whatever01> that would prolly make it even more sensitive to stealing
<Baltazaar> no afteraft
<ikonia> MuddClub_Guest: mysqldump, then mysql -d %database <$dumpfile
<ikonia> MuddClub_Guest: it's that simple
<mediaportalx> its complicated im having issues with hardy and mythtv and xbox setup
<Flannel> mediaportalx: Gutsy doesn't have the wubi option, but the isos are still available.
<PriceChild> vorian: pingy
<chaqu1> mediaportal: heron has an excellent new user interface out that lets you work with ubuntu without partitioning your hard drive, i think i speak of all of us when i say its the best thing since sliced bread.
<Esteth_> whatever01: so you want to password protect a directory and encrypt it?
<yngone> im having a program   on ubuntu   with gcc   i need to install the lssl   module and im having some problems is there a apt-get install   simple way tio do this?
<ikonia> Baltazaar: doesn't look like youd be getting into that #ubuntu-expert channel after all
<Baltazaar> afteraf gives bus and device id
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia, the mysql databases are on a hard drive that is not running a kernel
<mediaportalx> ok thanks. im gona have to install it on a spare IDE drive i have
<aftertaf> Baltazaar: i run lsusb -v but i cant see a /dev/xxx anywhere i can see the ausio device tho
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia,  its just a drive ive mounted
<ikonia> MuddClub_Guest: no problem, just mount it on your local box
<ikonia> MuddClub_Guest: point the data dir at that mounted dir
<kaminix> Why is Ubuntu still using Firefox Beta 3 even though rc 1 is out?
<alex1> hey guys, I want to create a patch for ubuntu, but am not sure of how to go about it. is there a guide I can follow?
<ikonia> kaminix: no point updating it yet
<magnetron> yngone: ok, so you are compiling a program? and need to install a library, correct?
<whatever01> esteth, i just want a way to make absolutely sure that noone can read some specific files but me
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia, the data dir is configured where? /etc/mysq......
<aftertaf> Baltazaar: i get "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 041e:4064 Creative Technology, Ltd"
<Baltazaar> come on ikonia, you know what I mean
<ikonia> MuddClub_Guest: look in /etc/my.cnf and the init script in /etc/init.d you'll find one of them sets a data dir
<Flannel> whatever01: Just make sure their permissions are set so they're not readable by others.
<MuddClub_Guest> thanks
<ikonia> Baltazaar: I do, hence why you should consider your words better
<whatever01> or as close as possible to that.
<Baltazaar> sure sorry
<kaminix> ikonia: Would they give it a new name if there wasn't any updates in it? It's beta software we're running in Ubuntu...
<ikonia> Baltazaar: cool thanks
<Flannel> whatever01: If you want that even if they have access to the files, you can use some sort of disc encryption, or something simple like GPG to do it.
<whatever01> flannel: i'm talking about when my laptop gets stolen for example, or someone else has physical contact to the altop
<ikonia> kaminix: what do you mean give it a new name ?
<ikonia> kaminix: it will be updated when it's final or when there is a substantial benifit in rc
<lgc> drash, most keybindings on the wiki table do nothing on my system, or do a different thing. The cube is missing, for one.
<chaqu1> ﻿aftertaf: what kind of webcam are you installing?
<aftertaf> VF0420 Live! Cam
<azuki> are there any .rmvb players for linux?
<chaqu1> ﻿aftertaf: i just got a creative webcam too and im having problems installing it.
<Swian> hey, just so you know, my pc did NOT start ubunt with the drive installed. I dowloaded a freeware app called Ext2Fsd and used THAT to mount the linux drive
<Swian> pulling the data off now
<kaminix> ikonia: That sounds stupid. Why make your users run beta if you don't even intend to update it until the sharp version is released? No one downloads a beta to run it permanently. :s
<poseidon> What are some good multiplayer fps for linux?
<nathan_> hey u guys use kubuntu???
<aftertaf> chaqu1: i got video (a bit green) but no audio
<drash> lgc: did you try exporting your running profile, and starting afresh with a new one that has all the defaults ? i'll check my cube setting in the mean time and report back
<Swian> posiedon OPEN ARENA
<poseidon> nathan_, yes.  #kubuntu
<chaqu1> ﻿aftertaf: what did you do to get video?
<ikonia> kaminix: they are not running it perminatly, the software is LTS so persistant updates would not be wise, it should be "stable" or a substantical inprovmonet
<azuki> poseidon: quake1 ports are cool.. other.. alien arena
<poseidon> Swian, is it free as in beer?
<aftertaf> rastageeks....
<Swian> yeah
<nathan_> kooolo
<n-iCe> how much ram does ubuntu needs??
<Swian> its quake three
<mediaportalx> poseidon safe your time ,do some thing else
<ikonia> n-iCe: official is 256
<Swian> but open source
<aftertaf> chaqu1: ov51x_jpeg hack
<n-iCe> ikex I think more, don't you think so?
<poseidon> mediaportalx, like what?
<azuki> poseidon: play bomberman!
<ikonia> n-iCe: I'd like to see more yes
<bruenig> the official is up to 256? it really got bloated
<chaqu1> ﻿aftertaf yeah im working on that right now
<n-iCe> ikex and xubuntu?
<ikonia> bruenig: used to be 128
<Kolie2> In my Monitor Resolution Settings, it shows my display as unknown. How do I go about fixing this?
<aftertaf> chaqu1: it works. but i added the modprobe.d/options stuff too . . .
<bruenig> I know, ubuntu is even more bloated
<lgc> drash, no, I haven't done any of that. Is there a menu entry for Compiz? I haven't seen one.
<jaffarkelshac> there has to be a fix for this firefox crashing on flash webiste, i thought epiphany did not, but it till crashes/ any suggestions
<Flannel> bruenig: You can still run it on smaller systems, especially if you disable the eyecandy.
<nottha_k> what causes trackerd to start? how do I disable that?
<ikonia> bruenig: the price of compiz, tracker, very other tool under the sun
<azuki> so.... is ther a way to play .rmvb in linux?..
<tuna> how can i find out what version of gcc was used to compile a kernel?
<poseidon> mediaportalx, what do you do on the computer?
<azuki> (realmovie varial bitrate)
<bruenig> ikonia: right, I understand why it is that high. It just seems excessive.
<ikonia> bruenig: it's just the way ubuntu is going
<aftertaf> chaqu1: and aMSN works, with sound on "plughw:IM,0" - but no webcam
<mediaportalx> posei eat a lot :)
<bruenig> at least make it so that 128 will be fine by default, then people can add stuff if they want
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia, ive changes basedir and datadir to /mnt/disk/var /mnt/disk/var/lib/mysql but now on restart mysql fails to start
<drash> lgc: i'm running xubuntu, but the settiings panel is called ccsm, running that from the terminal should get you going
<kuroryuu> I'm trying to run eric4, but I get an import error, can someone help?
<chaqu1> ﻿aftertaf: im so new to linux i dunno what to do.
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia, are these not the proper directives?
<ikonia> MuddClub_Guest: shouldn't have done base-dir
<chaqu1> ﻿aftertaf: why did you make the switch?
<Baltazaar> afteraf you could probably get that out of /proc
<jaffarkelshac> nottha_k, check sessions and disable it
<ikonia> MuddClub_Guest: you want the base dir of your local install
<Kolie2> In my Monitor Resolution Settings, it shows my display as unknown. How do I go about fixing this?
<drash> lgc: instructions for the cube (and some other effect settings) --> http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia, i did it without changing basedir and still get fail to start mysql
<lgc> drash, hmm... I suppose it's quite different than Gnome.
<aftertaf> chaqu1: not aSMN, skype shows that audio device
<void^> tuna: /proc/version
<ikonia> aftertaf: cat /proc/version
<lgc> drash, OK, let me check.
<drash> lgc: not really, it's the same settings manager, maybe the menu section differs, that's it
<amigrave> anyone have an HP HDX running ubunut ? If yes, wonder if it is possible to change LCD brightness. It's currently at 100% and hurts my eyes.
<tuna> void^: thanks
<__mork> how to let keyring to ask for a password for an application? keyring-daemon is running... help, please! (need a guru?)
<Bagualas> Why vinagre accept only 8 char password??
<aftertaf> chaqu1: to linux? many reasons, many moons ago
<aftertaf> ikonia: "Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008"
<Baltazaar> __mork: not sure if keyring can do that?
<aftertaf> im on hardy
<ikonia> aftertaf: I know this
<aftertaf> :)
<BOZG> Can anyone help me with this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13160/
<ikonia> BOZG: instlal python-dev
<aftertaf> so skype shows plughw:IM,0 as audio device and mic works . . . but video crashes. and aMSN only has /dev/dsp, /dev/audio, etc...
<blahblahx> where are the files for the panel applets kept?
<__mork> Baltazaar: thanks, but it does! (e.g. running seahorse, tab "Password": i see it stored a password for  wireless)
<dissent> hello, how could I change my booting screen ? :-O
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia, changing basedir /mnt/disk/var/lib/mysql gives me a failed start on /etc/init.d/mysql is it permissions related? mysql:mysql owns /mnt/disk/var/lib/mysql
<D0ugh_B0ii> Can someone help me get my wifi to work
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia, maybe those are the wrong pid and gid?
<jaffarkelshac> there has to be a fix for this firefox crashing on flash webiste, i thought epiphany did not, but it till crashes/ any suggestions
<nottha_k> jaffarkelshac: how do do I change this session setting? i can't find any reference to tracker in any dot file in my home directory.
<Fosco-> Wine cannot find winedos.dll, where can i get this file?
<ikonia> MuddClub_Guest: I told you to NOT change BASEDIR
<Baltazaar> BOZG: It says exactly what you need to do. Use the LDFLAGS=/path/to/pythonlibs when running configure
<drash> lgc: the menu item for ccsm actually reads as 'advanced Desktop Effetcs Settings' .. confusingly enough
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia,  sorry i meant datadir, basedir is still /usr
<BOZG> Baltazaar: Where do I find the python path?
<ikonia> MuddClub_Guest: what is the error
<jaffarkelshac> system > preferences > sessions there is startup programs and tracker is in the list nottha_k
<ikonia> BOZG: nstall the python-dev package
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia, no output, just * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail]
<ikonia> MuddClub_Guest: what does the log file say
<blahblahx> where are the files for the gnome panel applets kept?
<Baltazaar> BOZG:
<red-bull> hi
<red-bull> ;)
<chaqu1> AH
<aftertaf> is plughw an alsa device?
<Baltazaar> BOZG: type python in a console, type import sys, type sys.path
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia, /var/log/mysql is an empty directory
<ikonia> MuddClub_Guest: have you got logging turned on in the init script ?
<Baltazaar> BOZG: probably /usr/lib/python2.5/
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia,will do
<ikonia> MuddClub_Guest: have you looked in the syslog ?
<Bizzeh> hey, i just turned compiz up to full, all the extra effects, is there any way to make sure the desktop is vsynced so i dont get shearing when i move the windows and they wobble?
<pen> how to fully override hicolor theme?
<danmurf> Hi, can someone tell me if using uShare with xbox 360 is legal please?
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia, im not sure where that is
<ikonia> danmurf: nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> MuddClub_Guest: /var/log/messages
<Bizzeh> ushare is just a upnp server... so yes
<Fosco-> anyone know where i can download winedos.dll?
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> Fosco-: join #winehq
<lgc> drash, under System->Preferences I only see "Appearance Preferences" (actually its equivalent in Spanish) and then, under "Visual Effects" I get "None", "Normal" or "Extra". No mention of Compiz whatsoever.
<alastor666> soir' l'irc
<danmurf> ikonia: I wrote a tutorial for setting it up with through ubuntu...i just noticed on my xbox that it says access videos on your "windows-based" PC...even though it's Ubuntu
<Fosco-> ikonia: thanks
<nosa-j> taco!
<BOZG> ikonia: That worked fine, now I just need to install some other dependenacies.
<nosa-j> are you from psp-haks?
<suliman> hi i have this problem "E: j2sdk1.4-doc: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<drash> lgc: I always suspected my lack of spanish would someday haunt me .. i'm afraid this is it :) .. maybe someone jumps in that can help you through this
<ikonia> danmurf: exactly, so the legailities of the xbox license is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Bizzeh> danmurf, because the 360 is setup by default to connect to the upnp server build into wmp11, then it was opened to connect to any upnp server
<drash> lgc: did you try running "ccsm" from the console ?
<TequilaWORM> Is it possible to redirect an application that runs on a screen 0 to screen 1 ?
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia, no errors in this log
<lgc> drash, let me try ccsm.
<danmurf> Bizzeh: ok thanks :) sorry to ask here, I know it's not strictly an Ubuntu question but I was trying to help other Ubuntu user by writing a tutorial but I don't want to do anything illegal :)
<ikonia> MuddClub_Guest: you need to enable logging then in the init script, the option is something like -log
<Bizzeh> anyway, is there any way to v-sync my desktop to make it so compiz effects dont cause shearing?
<Baltazaar> illegal rocks!
<MuddClub_Guest> ikonia, ok
<lgc> drash, it's not installed. Maybe that's why I don't get any "infamous cube", in the first place.
<ikonia> Baltazaar: please don't be silly
<danmurf> lol
<minion35> Baltazzar : I agree :)
<Bizzeh> and remember, its only illegal if you get caught
<Baltazaar> sorry again
<danmurf> well, I was going to put the tutorial on my website lol
<drash> lgc: yes that would explain things, easily fixed though
<Baltazaar> better head over to #slackware
<larson9999> gxe rocks!!!
<langleyo> Hi all again, anyone know how i can have a wastebasket icon on my desktop please?
<suliman> hi, when i install any program i get "E: j2sdk1.4-doc: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<suliman> ?
<lgc> drash, I wonder why it isn't included in the standard install.
<dimor> i'm trying to compile ffmpeg from source. but for some reason i get libavdevice.a and libswscale.a instead of libavdevice.so etc'... what am i doing wrong?
<kap23d> langleyo: drag from places folder?
<minion35> langleyo : the exact same as you would on windows "shudder" :)
<ikonia> dimor: why do you not use the one in the ubuntu repo's ?
<Baltazaar> langleyo: take it from the floor, and put it on your desk. ;-)
<langleyo> kap23d: it just opens the window
<pen> do anyone know how to fully override hicolor theme?
<dimor> i get some errors with these ones
<kap23d> on TOP of your desk, otherwise it will miss the desktop
<navetz> can anyone help me with compiz tab switcher here?
<pavon> My onboard NIC died, and so I disabled it in the BIOS and put in a PCI NIC. This works sometimes, however sometimes when I boot the PCI NIC is assigned to eth1 instead of eth0, and then I can't access the network.
<pavon> Is there a way to force my PCI NIC to use eth0?
<ikonia> pavon: /etc/udev/rules.d
<stefg> !udev rules | pavon
<ubottu> pavon: Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<ZoRaC> Hi! I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a laptop it gets to "Loading, please wait..." then it ends up on commandline ("ubuntu@ubuntu") - any ideas?
<langleyo> wheres the places folder?
<drash> lgc: can't vouch for that .. look for simple-ccsm in Synaptic
<dimor> ikonia: any idea why i don't get *.so files?
<stefg> !bootoptions | ZoRaC
<ubottu> ZoRaC: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<dimor> it happens only with those 2 libs i mentioned
<blacking> for my school department i would like remastering an Ubuntu distro: how can make to start easy my project? tnx
<minion35> ZoRaC : did you install the boot loader?
<danmurf> thanks for your help
<Baltazaar> i'm gonna faint
<lgc> drash, I'm installing compizconfig-settings-manager. I hope that'll do.
<ikonia> dimor: pardon ?
<langleyo> lets pretend i dont know what a places folder is or where it is :)
<minion35> blacking : try making your own themes and backgrounds. always an easy place to start
<ikonia> dimor: .so files are lib files, what libs do you want
<drash> lgc: i use that one as well, works a charm
<ZoRaC> minion35: This is before the installation i started. I select the option to install Ubuntu and then after some loading it just stops and shows the commandline :(
<dimor> when  compile ffmpeg
<minion35> ZoRaC : select the option run live cd
<ikonia> dimor: why are you compilging ffmpeg
<stefg> blacking: google turns up http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<ikonia> dimor: it will break your package manager and it's dependencies
<blacking> tnx all
<ZoRaC> minion35: I tried that too, it freeze after "runing local bootscript [OK]" or something like that...
<langleyo> wastebasket icon on desktop howto anyone pls?
<lgc> drash, now I can find the 'Advanced effects' entry on the menu...
<dimor> the ones coming with ubuntu gave me some errors
<ikonia> dimor: so why not fix them
<drash> lgc: great .. the cube is near :p
<ikonia> dimor: rather than blindly compiling a new version that may do nothing
<minion35> ZoRaC : what specs are your machine?
<dimor> that's kinda too late now...
<ikonia> dimor: is it ?
<dimor> unless there's a way to rollback that install
<ikonia> dimor: you've not installed anything yet
<dimor> yes i have
<dimor> ...
<ZoRaC> it's an Acer Aspire 1350
<ikonia> dimor: ? how have you installed something, it doesn't compile
<Bizzeh> does anyone know how i switch on vsync for my desktop?
<pen> do anyone know how to fully override hicolor theme?
<dimor> it does compile
<ikonia> dimor: what have you installed if it doesn't compile ?
<minion35> ZoRaC : what processor do you have?
<dimor> but not everything i need
<lgc> drash, looks like I found a treasure trove...:).
<drash> lgc: there's about 20 lines that explain it in detail at http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion , under "Configure Compiz and its plugins" .. take your time to go through it, you just did :)
<h0ax> how would i execute  a .run file ?
<ZoRaC> minion35: mobile AMD Athlon XP 2400+
<ikonia> h0ax: ./$file
<mark221> Can display my current display and refresh rate in a terminal window?
<lgc> drash, I'm on this guy's page. But what's that about the 'infamous cube'?
<solsTiCe> hi. i am running the desktop x86 version and only one core is found by the kernel on my athlon 64 x2 !!
<mark221> Can display my current resolution and refresh rate in a terminal window?
<minion35> zorac : what install disk do you have? xi386?
<ikonia> solsTiCe: show me the output of uname -a
<soundray> solsTiCe: how did you determine that?
<ZoRaC> minion35: yeah, x386
<solsTiCe> by /proc/cpuinfo and monitor application
<drash> lgc: I think the author is refering to the "hype" that followed after the first youtube appearances of the cube ..
<h0ax> root@debian-desktop:/home/debian/Desktop# ./et.run
<h0ax> bash: ./et.run: Permission denied
<h0ax> eh ?
<ikonia> solsTiCe: show me the output of uname -a
<MyKelSilver> 5413567867456890
<ikonia> h0ax: sudo chmod 755 $file.run
<solsTiCe> http://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=moniteursystmekr0.png
<solsTiCe> http://pastebin.com/d3ea3655e
<MyKelSilver> sorry my mastercard number, forget it
<carstendode> hi! I just installed keepassX via "apt-get install keepassX" but the version that was installed is 0.2.2 on their website is already 0.3.1 for ubuntu. How can i update to the newest version? (I use ubuntu 8.04)
<Tyczek> Do you know if there is gmpc package with plugins?
<minion35> zorac : you need to download the version for AMD processors . . .
<solsTiCe> Linux soho 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ZoRaC> minion35: there is an separate version for AMD? *embarrased*
<frojnd> I've installed fluxbox from server. What package do I have to install so I'll have supported audio ?
<lgc> drash, I hope it's that and not some technical issue.
<Jordan_U> carstendode, Just download their .deb package from http://www.keepassx.org/downloads
<minion35> zorac : yeah their is because the kernal needs to be configured for the specific processor
<minion35> :)
<frojnd> so I will be able to use skype? what packages do I have to install ?
<ZoRaC> minion35: I only see a version for 64 bit AMD?
<ikonia> solsTiCe: thats odd
<eTranquility> Hey, I have two questions. First of all, I need to type sudo modprobe ath_pci to get my wireless working. Is there a way to have that execute on every login so I don't have to type it each time? Also, is there a way to set a default folder for wallpaper that updates automatically instead of having to add wallpaper under the background tab?
<ikonia> ZoRaC: what do you want to do ?
<dimor> ikonia: ok. i reinstalled the ffmpeg from the packages
<dimor> but still i need libavdevice.so
<ikonia> dimor: bit late for that now
<carstendode> Jordan_U: wont that somehow confuse apt-get? or is "ubuntu" okay with that?
<soundray> solsTiCe: is there a BIOS setup option that disables the second core?
<dimor> which i don't seem to have
<dimor> no, it's fne
<drash> lgc: yep, it took me a while to get the cube going, i had only 3 workspaces and obviously that's one short for a rotating cube :) gdluck
<minion35> zorac : is your computer not x64?
<stefg> !skype | frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ikonia> dimor: is it - how do you know your other stuff was removed and replaced sucessfully
<doubledew> how do you limit a user so they can only view within a particular directory of the file system?
<ZoRaC> minion35: no, it's just a regular Amd Athlon XP
<gordonjcp> doubledew: chroot
<ikonia> doubledew: file permissions or chroot
<pawan> how do i install something on ubuntu?
<ikonia> !synaptic | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Jordan_U> carstendode, If it's a .deb and it is made for the version of Ubuntu you are using apt will be perfectly happy about it and will know all the needed information about it
<dimor> ffmpeg depends on libavcodec, libavformat and libavutil
<soundray> !software | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<lgc> drash, do you happen to know if all effects can be used concurrently? I mean, can I go on and merrily check all the boxes without troubes?
<dimor> there're all there too
<stefg> !software | pawan
<ikonia> pawan: I suggest you read the basic "welcome to ubuntu" page at http:/www.ubuntu.com
<dimor> so i guess nothing's broken
<carstendode> Jordan_U: Thank you for your help!
<Jordan_U> carstendode, np
<frojnd> stefg: maybe u didn't understand.. I haven't installed any other packages than fluxbox... directrly after server install... does fluxboy byitself support audio drivers ?
<drash> lgc: the only limit to that one is hardware specs .. :)
<lgc> drash, s/troubes/trouble
<minion35> zorac : well the installation should definatly work . . . try re downloading the file and buring to a different disk.
<stefg> frojnd: you'd need alsa
<Jordan_U> frojnd, No
<gordonjcp> doubledew: you can't stop users from looking at some bits of the filesystem, like system files
<drash> o damn, what's up ?
<kap23d> I'm actually installing fluxbox now
<gordonjcp> doubledew: for reasons which I hope would be obvious
<soundray> frojnd: no. The kernel modules package supplies audio drivers.
<ZoRaC> minion35: the same CD works fine on a different machine...
<solsTiCe> no BIOS setting toenalbe other core. it's working on archlinux. found a bug report #213011
<soundray> frojnd: the server version comes with audio support. What happens when you run 'alsamixer'?
<doubledew> gordonjcp: so say i want a user to be able to ssh into a machine but be limited to his /home directory.  is this possible?
<pen> do anyone know how to fully override hicolor theme?
<stefg> !dmix | frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> pen: what do you mean
<ikonia> pen: you can change the theme to another theme
<minion35> zorac : i dont honesty know what the problem is so. . . try the forums maybe? sorry
<rafael> hola
<pen> ikonia, if I change the theme to a custom theme
<ZoRaC> minion35: ok... thanks anyway :) I'll try the forums then...
<rafael> follar
<gordonjcp> doubledew: not really, they must be able to see things like /bin, /usr etc
<pen> ikonia, if I have the icon for that app, usually that app will use the icon in hicolor
<pen> ikonia, not in the icon theme I install
<pen> ikonia, I don't understand why
<minion35> does anyone else have problems with Art Manager on 8.04?
<soundray> solsTiCe: hm, interesting... have you considered installing the amd64 version?
<ikonia> pen: are you sure your theme is using your icon theme
<pen> ikonia, I'm sure
<doubledew> gordonjcp: well it must be possible in some respects, what if i have a webserver and want to be able to ssh into it to modify a website?  obviously those files reside on the machine somewhere, but i wouldn't want that user to be able to go check out whats on the machine
<sngsoig> can someone tell me where to put downloaded pkg's so synaptic will c it
<pen> ikonia, do you understand why problem?
<pen> ikonia, my
<__mork> hi. seems that autologin on ubuntu stops keyring asking for password. how solve the problem???
<ikonia> I think so
<soundray> sngsoig: /var/cache/apt/archives (you will need to use sudo for write access to that directory)
<pen> ikonia, just like what I asked, how yo fully override hicolor theme?
<ikonia> pen: I would have expected changing the icon theme to override it
<pen> ikonia, I did
<stefg> doubledew: that's usually done by ftp. google for <ssh chroot jail> for the usual way to restrict ssh user logins to certain parts of the dir-tree
<sngsoig> soundray: did that but when i search for anything it wont find it
<pen> ikonia, most of the icon did changed
<pen> ikonia, like the folder icon
<pen> ikonia, but if I have icon for screenlets for example
<fabio_> olá
<BOZG> Is there a repository for python and its dependencies?
<pen> ikonia, i won't change because there is already an icon for that in hicolor
<soundray> sngsoig: are they dpkg files?
<pen> ikonia, I have to manually replace the icon in hicolor folder to change it
<FooAtari> Hi, does anyone know why this command in cron doesn't kill stunnel 4 "36 23 * * * root killall stunnel4" worked ok in ubuntu but not in kubuntu. is it an issue with kde?
<doubledew> stefg: thanks, i think that sounds like what im asking about
<soundray> sngsoig: sorry, are the .deb files?
<sngsoig> soundray: yes ....deb
<Jordan_U> My laptops keyboard stops responding erratically in Ubuntu and the numlock key turns on. I DO however see keypress events from showkey
<xaos1111> is there a way I can keep a list of the applications installed to reinstall them after i reinstall hardy?
<SeaPhor> Is there a way to print out ALL of the man pages, like a book?
<soundray> sngsoig: where did you get them?
<sngsoig> ubuntupackages
<Jordan_U> It is not working currently so I am using an external keyboard
<Ubuntu9025> im trying to safe some change i made into some file and it tells me i dont have permision. what should i do
<sngsoig> they're ok
<soundray> sngsoig: where did you get them?
<Jordan_U> !clone | xaos1111
<ubottu> xaos1111: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<chaqu1> hey
<sngsoig> soundray: ubuntupackages, its not the packages
<FooAtari> open the file as root Ubuntu9025 . not sure you can save not that you have opened it as normal user
<solsTiCe> i got a " CPU #1 not responding - cannot use it" in dmesg. ow !
<drash> FooAtari: unsure if it's related, but you can tru adding the "-w" switch to killall (wait and check again after 1 sec. for the processess) to give it another go
<soundray> sngsoig: are they readable?
<xaos1111> Thank you!!!
<sngsoig> soundray: yes
<limcore> sol
<limcore> solsTiCe:  lol
<ikonia> solsTiCe: there is a kernel option to fix that in certain senario's
<sngsoig> soundray: updatedb?
<soundray> sngsoig: they should have 644 permissions
<stefg> solsTiCe: ewww.. what MoBo chipset is that?
<Ubuntu9025> FooAtari: how do i open a file as root
<soundray> sngsoig: no, apt does not use that mechanism
<trollboy> I'm running xubuntu (hardy) and my desktop has turned off
<solsTiCe> ikonia: which one ? url ?
<poseidon> How do I install the java sdk?
<soundray> sngsoig: make sure they are owned by root
<sngsoig> soundray: ok
<stefg> !java | poseidon
<ubottu> poseidon: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<pen> ikonia, do you think it's possible?
<trollboy> I can't right click on it, and all the icons have disappeared.  What's more xchat says that it can't do transparent bg's.  Anyone encounter this before?
<FooAtari> Ubuntu9025, one way is from the terminal - sudo gedit /locatio/of/file.txt
<ikonia> solsTiCe: just looking
<limcore> trollboy: try reboot
<trollboy> limcore, just did that actually
<ikonia> pen: I should be, but I don't know as it's not working
<limcore> trollboy: if still, then report a bug
<soundray> solsTiCe: have you considered amd64?
<limcore> trollboy: btw, are you aware of your nick?
<trollboy> Yup
<trollboy> Why do you ask?
<limcore> ok
<D0ugh_B0ii> Can someone help me get my wifi to work
<pen> do anyone know how to fully override hicolor theme?
<stefg> !wifi | D0ugh_B0ii
<ubottu> D0ugh_B0ii: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trollboy> limcore, how do you recommend I report a bug?
<soundray> !bugs | trollboy
<ubottu> trollboy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ikonia> pen: you may want to post a bug on the art work forum on ubuntuforums.org
<Esteth_> Is there a way to bind a key regardless of how silly an idea gnome thinks it is?
<aftertaf> chaqu1: get anywhere?
<aftertaf> chaqu1: i think skype might have audio/video now
<stefg> Esteth_: man xmodmap
<solsTiCe> soundray: yes. my first install was with amd64 cd. but i had to reinstall and reburn a cd. and to use it on all my pc i decided to go for the x86 version. bad luck
<ikonia> solsTiCe: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=242639
<lgc> drash, Wow! Now I got to play with all the eyecandy! Thanks again!
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 242639 in kernel "Fedora 7 Dual Core CPU - 1 core soft lockup bug on Boot Intel 965 chipset" [High,Closed: currentrelease]
<ikonia> solsTiCe: and https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=243083
<drash> lgc: glad to read you got it going, enjoy :)
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 243083 in kernel "soft lockup detected on CPU#0 and CPU#1" [High,Closed: errata]
<FooAtari> drash, didn't work... i just dont understand it
<Esteth_> stefg: thanks
<solusian> Evenin'  lads. I've edited the fstab file to automount a NTFS drive. This worked a couple of times, however now it won't automount it anymore. Didn't shutdown my windows partition down improperly either. Any ideas what way have caused this / possibility to rectify?
<pen> ikonia, actually this happens on every other themes, I think even tango
<drash> FooAtari: seems odd indeed, out of ideas myself
<FooAtari> oh well thanks anyway drash
<pen> ikonia, ok, I will
<Jordan_U> My laptops keyboard stops responding erratically in Ubuntu and the numlock key turns on. I DO however see keypress events from showkey. It is not working currently so I am using an external keyboard
<pawan> I am running ubuntu from VMWare Fusion on my Macboook and I cannot enable desktop effects. Any idea how to?
<soundray> solusian: maybe it was unmounted uncleanly by Ubuntu rather than Windows.
<ikonia> pawan: compiz in a vm is a big ask
<__mork> ﻿hi. seems that autologin on ubuntu stops keyring asking for password. how solve the problem and have keyring asking for pwd???
<ikonia> pawan: no direct hardware access
<soundray> pawan: it's not possible afaik
<solusian> soundray: Any suggestions how to fix that?
<Jordan_U> pawan, Compiz requires 3D acceleration which vmwre fusion does not yet provide ( AFIK at least )
<soundray> solusian: mount it in Windows and do a clean shutdown
<solusian> soundray: Okay, thanks.
<pawan> It does, but its in like this wierd beta stage
<solsTiCe> ikonia: thnx. but i haven't got such bug in my dmesg.
<pawan> Aww...Ubuntu isn't fun with VMware
<pawan> sad :(
<Ubuntu9025> FooAtari: ive tried to open from the terminal with the command you suggested (gedit) but the file opens as empty, so I cant do the change i want
<soundray> pawan: I think it's great fun
<Mudassar> hello, using iptables how can I permit ping to some server ? it is giving me "operation not permitted"
<Jordan_U> pawan, Just dual boot already ;)
<soundray> pawan: but then I don't exactly believe in desktop effects
<Jordan_U> My laptops keyboard stops responding erratically in Ubuntu and the numlock key turns on. I DO however see keypress events from showkey. It is not working currently so I am using an external keyboard
<FooAtari> Ubuntu9025, if the file is empty it doesnt exist in the location where you opened it from. where is the file located?
<stormzen> I can't get a DVD to play.. or even show up on the desktop... but a blank DVD will show up.  Anyone have any ideas for gutsy?
<Ubuntu9025> my filr is in /src
<Ubuntu9025> my filr is in /etc  FooAtari
<soundray> !dvd | stormzen
<ubottu> stormzen: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lgc> drash, I just noticed one "glitch": I when I try to rotate a desktop with a movie playing, I can't see the image. Maybe it's my generic graphics card, I don't know.
<SeaPhor> I get this warning message after input username and pwd on boot: User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents... File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not be writeable by others.
<xsnoopyx> hey anyone know how to use the USBconnect 881 from at&t with ubuntu, it is model sierra wireless 881u, i have installed the driver, but i cannot get it to connect to the netowrk
<chaqu1> hey what does % make do?
<__mork> there should be a guru out there! ;-)
<Gin> :S ff3 crashed more than 10 times today :(
<soundray> SeaPhor: what did you do before this occurred?
<BOZG> Is there a repository for Python and its dependencies?  Everytime I try and install a depedency, it needs other dependencies and none are in the standard repository?
<__mork> ﻿hi. seems that autologin on ubuntu stops keyring asking for password. how solve the problem???
<drash> lgc: you might want to check the settings for some other stuff, i'll check it, never tried rotzting an avi .. brb
<FooAtari> Ubuntu9025, so you did sudo gedit /etc/filename
<ikonia> BOZG: because your compiling from source
<soundray> Gin: run firefox -safe-mode and see if it still crashes
<ikonia> BOZG: it's up you to meet the dependencies
<themoebius> did one of the latest updates mess up something with signal.h or sigcontext.h? one of my applications no longer compiles and complains theres no makerule for sigcontext.h
<ikonia> BOZG: python and all the libs and dependencies are in the core ubuntu repo
<xsnoopyx> Has anyone gotten the usbconnect 881 working on ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> soundray,  nothing, this was a clean install a week ago today, i do have /home on a separate partition tho, but i always have and never had this issue before
<frojnd> !skype
<ikonia> themoebius: it won't have a make file for a header
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ikonia> themoebius: re-read teh error
<soundray> SeaPhor: can you login on a virtual terminal? (Ctrl-Alt-F2)
<drash> lgc: mine 'sticks', and this is an old card, pretty sure it's some obscure setting
<BOZG> ikonia: So far I've had to get PyCairo, Cairo, libxml, pixman, freetype, fontconfig, pygtk 2.0 and none have been in the repos.
<Ubuntu9025> FooAtari: works now. i was misstyping :)
<themoebius> ikonia: make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/include/asm-i386/sigcontext.h', needed by `navigator_interface.o'.  Stop.
<Ubuntu9025> thanks!
<FooAtari> good stuff Ubuntu9025  :)
<ikonia> BOZG: of course they are in the repo's
<Jordan_U> My laptops keyboard stops responding erratically in Ubuntu and the numlock key turns on. I DO however see keypress events from showkey. It is not working currently so I am using an external keyboard
<xsnoopyx> how do you get out of a virutal terminal
<themoebius> ikonia: and /usr/include/asm-i386/sigcontext.h does not exist
<SeaPhor> soundray, yes, with my user and pwd
<ikonia> themoebius: so it's saying that header is not where it should be
<BOZG> ikonia: Not for me and all my repos are enabled.
<soundray> xsnoopyx: Alt-F7 or Alt-F9
<langleyo> anyone tell me how to put wastebasket icon on my desktop please?
<ikonia> BOZG: no - you just don't really know what your doing
<xsnoopyx> thanks
<drash> lgc: do you have v4l (video 4 linux) as your output module in the player you use ? might be related
<lgc> drash, or maybe it's just that Compiz is not prepared for that yet.
<soundray> SeaPhor: from there, check the permissions of your home directory with     ls -ld $HOME
<themoebius> ikonia: right and my hypothesis is that one of the latest glibc updates broke it because this used to compile fine.
<lgc> drash, how do I check that?
<ikonia> BOZG: do an apt-cache search libxml and you'll see all the libxml packages
<ikonia> BOZG: for example
<stefg> !icons | langleyo
<ubottu> langleyo: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<res22> langleyo, have you googled it
<langleyo> thanks stefg
<BOZG> ikonia: Why don't they work with apt-get?
<ikonia> themoebius: I wouldn't expect an update to remove the headers
<ikonia> BOZG: because your getting packages that don't exist
<soundray> SeaPhor: are you mounting the extra partition on /home or on /home/yourusername ?
<drash> lgc: you should now i guess, i activated that option via a xorg.conf switch for my (nvidia) card
<drash> lgc: i'll paste my xorg.conf, give me a moment
<BOZG> ikonia: I'm copy and pasting what packages I'm told I need and doing apt-get install.  How could I be trying to install packages that don't exist?
<ikonia> BOZG: exactly
<zackarya666> lol
<ikonia> BOZG: you don't really understand what your doing, so you should probably not be doing this
<Bizzeh> hmmn, linux especially as a desktop is far more stable than it used to be
<BOZG> ikonia: Then please explain to me how I do it.  I want to install avant-extras.
<BOZG> How else can I install it?
<chaqu1> guys i ca't get the rastageeks ov51x to work
<chaqu1> :-(
<soundray> Bizzeh: do you have a support question?
<SeaPhor> soundray, on /home, and the output is drwxrwxrwx 72 wbc wbc 4096 <date and time> /home/wbc
<ikonia> BOZG: building software from source is not aware of the package manager so when it says "I want libxml" it doesn't mean I want the package "libxml" it means I want a component from the libxml application/libary/headers - it's up to you to find out the correct package name to get the files your software wants
<themoebius> ikonia: I think it changed /usr/include/asm-i386 to simply /usr/include/asm and the include path is hard-coded into the makefiles
<langleyo> sorry...i want my wastebasket on desktop not kubuntu
<drash> lgc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13168/ (mind you, this could be different for your setup, but try adding the switch anyway)
<Bizzeh> soundray: no, just making a general comment about my experiance so far
<ikonia> themoebius: that would be a big change
<soundray> SeaPhor: it shouldn't be writable to anyone but wbc
<soundray> Bizzeh: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<chaqu1> does anyone know anything about installing webcams?
<soundray> !anyone | chaqu1
<ubottu> chaqu1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<themoebius> packages.ubuntu.com is not reponding for me. anyone else?
<ikonia> themoebius: yes
<stefg> !webcam | chaqu1
<ubottu> chaqu1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ikonia> themoebius: this was noted earlier
<BOZG> ikonia: That's all you had to say to me in the beginning.
<ikonia> BOZG: I did
<BOZG> ikonia: Then I would have gone back to install all the dependencies by source.
<xaos1111> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ikonia> BOZG: if you install them by source your package manager WIL Lbreak
<stefg> langleyo: you might want to read that factoid twice
<ikonia> BOZG: and your system maybecome unusuable (probably will)
<Bizzeh> hmmn, linux communities are just as stuck up as they where before
<ikonia> Bizzeh: not at all
<BOZG> ikonia: Then how else am I supposed to install avant-extras?
<SeaPhor> soundray, i just thought of something, i have a folder in there for ftp server to use for up/down-loads, woud that do it, and how do i change the permissions back?
<stefg> !icons | langleyo
<ubottu> langleyo: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Bizzeh> and i actualy did have a support request, but i was ignored several times earlier
<ikonia> BOZG: install the package you need from the repos
<IndyGunFreak> Bizzeh: maybe you're the stuck up one?
<ikonia> BOZG: then compile it
<ikonia> Bizzeh: maybe we didn't know the answer
<ikonia> Bizzeh: maybe we didn't see it
<lgc> drash, let me take a look at that in a while. It's (late) supper time here and I need to evacuate the premises (aka. dining table). Brb in a while.
<ikonia> Bizzeh: the channel is busy as you can see
<zackarya666> maybe
<Bizzeh> IndyGunFreak: i make a positive comment about the state of ubuntu, and i get told to keep it to myself because its not a support request.... im not the stuck up one here
<illriginal> ﻿I installed the win32codecs with mplayer, as well as gstreamer, and my Amarok cannot play .wav files. I get a: Audio output unavailable; the device is busy. Can anyone assist me?
<ikonia> Bizzeh: you didn't read the topic
<w4r1ock> can someone help me with my Wireless  Adapter
<ikonia> Bizzeh: thats not stuck up, thats asking someone to respect the topic of the channel
<drash> lgc: no problem, we'll run into one another here i'm sure, have a nice evening
<Bizzeh> ikonia: ok, how do i get vsync enabled to stop shearing in compiz
<stefg> !traffic | Bizzeh
<ubottu> Bizzeh: NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<fooboo> #xbins
<ikonia> Bizzeh: with what driver ?
<soundray> Bizzeh: we're short and efficient, and this channel has a particular purpose. The thing about us being "stuck up" is just a story you're making up to yourself.
<Bizzeh> fglrx
<w4r1ock> it is a  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<ikonia> Bizzeh: I don't know the advanced options of fglxr I'm sure ati.com has them
<craigbass1976> Anyone ever had linux on one of those epc lappies?
<ikonia> craigbass1976: maybe better to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<w4r1ock> i tried MADWiFi
<w4r1ock> but it won't work
<craigbass1976> ikonia, maybe.  The quesiton I had was about booting ubuntu off a thumb drive
<__mork> ﻿hi. seems that autologin on ubuntu stops keyring asking for password. how to have keyring to ask for password again???
<soundray> !install | craigbass1976, the install page has links
<ubottu> craigbass1976, the install page has links: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<blahblahx>  i am building a distro closely based on ubuntu, and i wanted to remove tomboy. i apt-get purged tomboy but there is still some extra panel config because when i boot my livecd i get an error about the tomboy panel applet not being found
<w4r1ock> hello
<tony_> hello
<blahblahx> it shouldn't even think there is supposed to be a tomboy applet
<matthias_N> anyone knows anything about speed boost for extended ram memory in ubuntu ???
<stefg> craigbass1976: the difficulty in that ususally lies in the fact that the BIOS swaps around the drive numbering when booting from USB, so grub gets confused
<tony_> where's a good place to learn about ubuntu. i'm a noob. i just have about a month under my belt
<ikonia> matthias_N: what are you talking about ?
<zackarya666> xorg.conf gurus....  Why is mouse scrolling not enabled by default?
<ikonia> tony_: www.ubuntu.com https://help.ubuntu.com
<langleyo> tony_: Google!!
<w4r1ock> hello
<stefg> tony_ : how about reading /topic ? :-)
<soundray> !faq | tony_, this is a good place to start
<ubottu> tony_, this is a good place to start: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<jaffarkelshac> Bizzeh, have you fixed your shearing ? i am having the same thing and no fix so far
<stefg> !faq | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<matthias_N> ikonia:  you know in Windows vista you can use an speed bost usb stick to get add more ram memory to the system if the system have alla the slots for ram memmory filled ...
<soundray> langleyo: please, if that's the best you have to offer, you might as well stay silent
<w4r1ock> can someone help me
<Bizzeh> jaffarkelshac: not yet
<langleyo> soundray: sorry :)
<w4r1ock> please
<blahblahx> ummm anyone?
<langleyo> was a bad joke
<soundray> langleyo: I'm sure you meant well :)
<brianski> am i the only one having problems where there cpu won't throttle up to full speed when on battery under hardy?
<shinjin> Anyone here know anything about VLN media player?
<zackarya666> default, mouse wheel, gurus....
<brianski> shinjin: you mean VLC?
<illriginal> anyone know if amarok for 8.04 has some bugs?...
<shinjin> Yeah
<w4r1ock> hello
<hyperespace> hey hey
<blahblahx> i am building a distro closely based on ubuntu, and i wanted to remove tomboy. i apt-get purged tomboy but there is still some extra panel config because when i boot my livecd i get an error about the tomboy panel applet not being found, but it shouldn't even think there is supposed to be a tomboy applet
<brianski> shinjin: sure, just apt-get install it
<shinjin> brianski: I have it installed. I want to stream media to my friends computer with it and can't figure out how.
<brianski> oh, hmm
<ikonia> matthias_N: thats just swap space in ubuntu
<brianski> you need some screencasting software??
<drash> blahblahx: have you tried clearing your session cache ?
<illriginal> what's the package name for VLC?..
<blahblahx> drash: how?
<blahblahx> drash: im in a chroot for the livecd-to-be-built
<brianski> illriginal: vlc
<jaffarkelshac> illriginal, vlc
<soundray> !info vlc | illriginal
<matthias_N> ikonia:  maybe i do not know but like to get more ram memmory than i have to day to spped up the system ...
<ubottu> illriginal: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<drash> not sure where they are located in ubuntu, running xubuntu but i'll check
<ikonia> matthias_N: ubuntu doesn't work like that
<soundray> illriginal: ^^ you need to enable multiverse if you can't find it
<ikonia> matthias_N: swap space won't "speed up" your system
<w4r1ock> can someone help me with my Wireless  Adapter
<shinjin> Can anyone help me figure out how to stream to my friends compture?
<stefg> !anyone | w4r1ock
<ubottu> w4r1ock: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<illriginal> source.list, yeah?
<w4r1ock>  df
<w4r1ock>  
<w4r1ock> adf df
<Fructose> Is there a package I can install to make it so Nautilus will let me right-click on a bin/cue and mount it?
<soundray> illriginal: either /etc/apt/sources.list, or conveniently via System-Admin-Software Sources
<ikonia> funkyhat: a binary file is not a mountable file
<stefg> shinjin: VLC
<matthias_N> ikonia:  well i do not know but the flasm memory os a better place to stroe prgorams in use than on the slow hard drive, but okey thank you ...
<ikonia> Fructose: a binary file is not a mountable file
<drash> blahblahx: .cache/sessions/* ..
<shinjin> stefg: I have VLC I can't figure out how to do it.
<langleyo> how do i put wastebasket on my desktop pls? (nice and simple!)
<blahblahx> drash: so i should rm those in the chroot to my derivative?
<Fa> do what?
<soundray> Fructose: no, you'll have to convert it to an .iso, e.g. with bchunk
<ikonia> langleyo: gconf, and there is an option
<drash> blahblahx: you might want to move (mv) first and see what gives
<blahblahx> drash: okay
<stefg> shinjin: vlc has a streaming wizzard, there's a streaming-howto for vlc on the web, and the #videolan channel
<__mork> ﻿hi. seems that autologin on ubuntu stops keyring asking for password. how solve the problem???
<mainstreet> how do you fix a GRUB error 21?
<shinjin> stefg: Do you gave a link to the howto?
<joshual> just upgraded to hardy, what third party repositories should I add?
<Fructose> ikonia: It's not a mountable file? Or you just mean there's no such option at the moment?
<soundray> joshual: none, unless you need third party software
<matteo_> irc://irc.hell-n-heaven.net/nerve
<stefg> shinjin: in case your google is broken: http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/streaming-howto-en.html )
<soundray> Fructose: it's not a supported format for mounting
<SeaPhor> soundray, do you know how i can change the permissions back?
<ikonia> Fructose: it's not mountable
<stefg> shinjin: in case your google is broken: http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/streaming-howto-en.html  :)
<Fructose> ikonia: Then why is it mountable in Windows?
<shinjin> stefg: Thanks.
<soundray> SeaPhor: 'sudo chmod 755 /home/wbc'
<illriginal> to install VLC, is it sudo apt-get install VLC?....
<ikonia> Fructose: binary exectuable
<root> hi I am getting a xauth 'remove command error while starting the xserver,
<ikonia> Fructose: depends on the content
<w4r1ock> fucking help me
<SeaPhor> soundray, Thanks! :-)
<root> I just installed fresh ubuntu
<soundray> Fructose: because Windows supports bin/cue as a mountable format
<apathetic> I have a question about hardy with compiz-fusion and emerald, see, I dont understand how to use emerald, i used the standard --replace option but i have no way to load themes etc for this
<stefg> !attitude | w4r1ock
<ubottu> w4r1ock: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<soundray> Fructose: why don't you just convert?
<joshual> soundray: this is a preinstalled dell machine, it came with thirdparty repositories... unfortunately I erased those (though they were gutsy anyways)
<drash> joshual:  activate "packages.medibuntu.org" if you're wanting to get all those media codecs (or add the if they are not there)
<Fructose> soundray: I will. I just think ikonia is wrong.
<illriginal> what's the package name for VLC?...  so I can apt-get install it =\
<Fructose> A .bin is a disk image, not a binary executable
<stefg> !info vlc | illriginal
<ubottu> illriginal: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<limcore> illriginal: vlc
<w4r1ock> help me please
<limcore> illriginal: aptitude search vlc
<illriginal> ok
<limcore> illriginal: perhaps do  apt-get update first
<MystaMax> hello, how do I check what groups a user is in via the command line?
<w4r1ock> god damn it
<limcore> w4r1ock: what is the question
<mainstreet> ...can anyone fix a GRUB error 21?
<soundray> !ops | w4rlock swearing repeatedly
<ubottu> w4rlock swearing repeatedly: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<limcore> MystaMax: group
<root> while starting error it give errors something like that "xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "lifeallow-lx:0" in "remove" command
<erUSUL> MystaMax: id user
<limcore> ops givre w4r1ock a chance
<__mork> MystaMax: sudo /etc/group |grep $USERNAME
<limcore> w4r1ock: what is the question?
<ArthurArchnix> Hi... just installed Hardy on my girlfriends laptop. We're sick of her fan running all the time. HP released a bios update to cover their collective rears that leaves it running always. Anyway, we'd rather it die a few years early than have to continue to turn it off to fall asleep. Any tools to monitor temps, adjust fan speed, all from within Ubuntu? Obviously, I've tried to disable this in the Bios and revert to old bios, 
<w4r1ock> i need help with my  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<illriginal> oh lol I was using upper case letters lol
<root> while starting xserver it give errors something like that "xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "lifeallow-lx:0" in "remove" command
<root> anyone have idea what to do next
<drash> apathetic: emerald comes with a settings and theme manager, try "emerald-theme-manager" from the console
<w4r1ock> it won't work
<limcore> ArthurArchnix: install   lm-sensors
<limcore> w4r1ock: what is your SPECYFIC support question
<__mork> sob! no one can help with keyring, which has stopped to ask for password?
<MystaMax> sweet thanx limcore, erUSUL, & __mork. Is there a quick way to copy a users group membership to a new user?
<blahblahx> drash: actually in the chroot of the livecd there is no ~/ so there is no .cache
<w4r1ock> how do i get the dirvers for it
<limcore> ArthurArchnix: search synaptic/apt for "sensors" and "apicc"   also  ksysguard may help to minotor temp;  also  xsensors   xosview ktemperature ktemperature
<erUSUL> MystaMax: maybe editting /etc/groups by hand if you really know what you are doing
<ArthurArchnix> limcore thanks... I'll look into those now.
<limcore> ArthurArchnix:  also check out cpufreq  for setting freq and the governor (you want ondemand governor!)
<limcore> w4r1ock: drivers for what?
<root> need help in X11 server
<root> while starting xserver it give errors something like that "xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "lifeallow-lx:0" in "remove" command
<soundray> ArthurArchnix: try mbmon before lm-sensors -- it's less trouble when it works
<__mork> ArthurArchnix:  you want conservative  governor, maybe
<limcore> __mork: what keyring, what progtram?
<w4r1ock> for my  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<limcore> __mork: what program
<limcore> ArthurArchnix: I prefer ondemand, but it probably vary.
<drash> blahblahx: sorry, i don't know anything else, besides "sudo mlocate session* and see what gives
<MystaMax> erUSUL: that helps. thanks again
<limcore> w4r1ock: try googling for it first I guess
<__mork> limcore: thanks! i have nm-applet forgetting password and not asking about saving password in keyring
<__mork> maybe it depends on having autologin... don't know
<soundray> !mountiso > Fructose
<limcore> __mork: hmm I had other issue then I guess.. or not
<w4r1ock> i tried google
<limcore> __mork: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/psi/+bug/224906   but its probably different..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224906 in psi "[Hardy] Psi 0.11 connects in an infinite manner without success after enabling OpenPGP" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bizzeh> how do i create a propper link on my desktop to /var/www
<limcore> w4r1ock: it is possible that this may be not support...   but I am NOT sure.
<__mork> limcore:  I can see "wap password for XXYZ wireless network" in seahorse/Password
<cowbud> Bizzeh: ln -s /var/www ~/Desktop/www
<cowbud> Bizzeh: from the command line
<Bizzeh> ty
<__mork> limcore: i just want to add another password
<limcore> __mork: I dont use that passwords subsystem so I duno.. perhasp someone else.. or also #gnome if in gnome
<__mork> limcore: i'm checking the web page
<__mork> limcore: good idea
<chaqu1> im trying to install my webcam driver its a creative im using 0v51x-jpeg i dont know if im buidling it from source or if this is a package i can get
<chaqu1> ive had limited sucess using both methods
<w4r1ock> my computer show's the driver but it won't work
<w4r1ock> ubuntu show's the driver but it won't work
<blahblahx> what happened to /etc/hosts file in hardy?
<soundray> chaqu1: there is a driver for it in the standard kernel
<Tyreus> Hi, anyone ever heard of a software called HIDpoint?
<soundray> blahblahx: nothing, it's the same as in gutsy
<blahblahx> i cant find them
<w4r1ock> im using a  Ethernet cord for my internet
<SeaPhor> w4r1ock, have you looked at restricted drivers cause that card should work great
<chaqu1> soundray: thanks for your help, im new to ubuntu, ive followed all the manuals i found online
<blahblahx> soundray: why wouldnt one be there?
<w4r1ock> yes
<alkaline> I dont want to Know who left the room
<soundray> blahblahx: I don't know
<alkaline> How do i stop
<Cromag> is it possible to install wubi 8.04 on a different drive than i.e C:\ ? - if so, do i have to do it a special way ? :)
<chaqu1> ﻿soundray: what do you mean its in the kernal?
<erUSUL> alkaline: which irc client ??
<alkaline> pidgin
<Jav13r> how can i copy using the keyboatd while im in a terminal ?
<xim> Ive been having this problem with Compiz where it eats up almost all my CPU on a 2.4ghz.  No one seems to know whats causing it.  BUT I JUST FOUND a section under nvidia settings > GPU > Powermizer that says my GPU performance is 0!  my clock is 425Mhz but my memory clock is 0MHz.  Is this the cause of this?  How can I fix it?
<SeaPhor> w4r1ock, does it say its in use and checked in restricted drivers?
<Cromag> alkaline: if you are using irssi you can /ignore * quits
<blahblahx> soundray: oh wait i know.
<Cromag> alkaline: oh, pidgin, didnt see, sorry
<soundray> chaqu1: do a 'locate ov511' and you'll see that there are a number of matching module files. They came with the stock Ubuntu kernel
<alkaline> thanks cromag
<chaqu1> im actually looking for ov51x-jpeg
<w4r1ock> not in use
<chaqu1> i found one in package manager
<frojnd> Guys. I've installed fluxbox after installing server. But I don't know how to get sound. I've installedlsa-base and I checked my alsamixer it's not mute but still no sound. Any ideas ?
<soundray> chaqu1: why?
<Zer0Nin3r> hello all.
<w4r1ock> it is checked
<chaqu1> thats what the tutorial says
<Zer0Nin3r> I have a question and I cannot seem to find the answer in Forums
<chaqu1> soundray: sorry i forgot to put your name first.
<Zer0Nin3r> I'm trying to get my display to work properly with my HDTV
<alkaline> help for googleearth on 8.04
<Zer0Nin3r> and the current kernel is not interfacing well with the drivers
<frojnd> ayone ?
<soundray> chaqu1: have you verified that the stock ov511 driver does not work with your camera?
<Zer0Nin3r> When I try to reinstall the old driver that worked for me before with the previous kernel from prior to the upgrade to 8.04, I get the following: "...gcc4.1 doesn't match current compiler gcc4.2..."
<Ashfire908> How do I set up IPv6 on my computers?
<soundray> frojnd: what are you doing to play sounds?
<chaqu1> ﻿soundray: no i haven't verified that i saw on a chart that the one ive been working off of is reccomended
<gaarf> hi all, looking for help with broadcom wireless on 8.04 ... anybody ?
<SeaPhor> w4r1ock, can you put that to in use?
<langleyo> where do i find gconf on hardy heron?
<mainstreet> can anyone fix a GRUB error 21?
<soundray> langleyo: Alt-F2 gconf-editor
<Zer0Nin3r> MSG me if you have any insight
<langleyo> thanks
<Zer0Nin3r> <--afk
<chaqu1> ﻿﻿soundray: my camera did not work out of the box, what should i do to see if it works?
<MuddClub_Guest> can someoe with proftpd install plese tell me who the default user:owner of /home/ftp is?
<w4r1ock> yes
<soundray> chaqu1: is it plugged in at the moment?
<tyler_1> I am unable to get my wireless to work with 8.04, my network tools display 2 nics after follwing several instructions through forums.
<chaqu1> ﻿﻿soundray: yes
<Jav13r> how can i copy using the keyboatd while im in a terminal ?
<soundray> chaqu1: is it listed when you type 'lsusb'?
<chaqu1> yes
<sudobash> tyler_1 try madwifi or ndiswrapper
<chaqu1> ﻿﻿soundray: yes
<gaarf> tyler_1: what wifi chipset? I use b43 and am stuck also
<sudobash> ndiswrapper is easier
<soundray> chaqu1: how many lines of output from 'lsmod | grep ov'?
<tyler_1> jav13: ctl-shift v or c
<tyler_1> b43
<tyler_1> gaarf
<gaarf> sudobash: I have tried ndiswrapper, no luck :(
<Jav13r> tyler_1: thank you.
<SeaPhor> w4r1ock, see if that works, click on the net-manager next to clock and enable wireless if necessary, and see if it see the available networks?
<soundray> SeaPhor: did the permissions change fix your login problem?
<chaqu1> theres no output
<SeaPhor> soundray, dont know yet, haven't taken the time to reboot :-)
<chaqu1> soundray: theres no output
<tyler_1> I have 'Unknown interface(wmaster0) after trying instructions from http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/
<w4r1ock> ok
<w4r1ock> brb
<ArthurArchnix> Ok, so I ran pwmconfig and I was told "/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed" Does this mean I can't control my fan speeds?
<tyler_1> nothing showing in network manager
<stormzen> I'm having issues getting a commercial DVD to show up on the desktop.  As far as I know, I've followed the instructions on the FAQ, but it just won't show.
<Stwange> why does ubuntu set /home/user to 755 by default? surely that's a design flaw?
<tyler_1> or knetworkmanager
<soundray> chaqu1: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', then unplug your camera, wait a few seconds, then plug it back in. Any errors in the tail output?
<SeaPhor> soundray, I'll do it now, brb
<illriginal> Does anyone know if Amarok on 8.04 has any bugs? After installing the codecs and switching to ALSA causes .wav files to sound all scratchy/static.
<erUSUL> Stwange: why?
<frojnd> soundray: I'm trying to enable sound
<Stwange> erUSUL, well isn't your home folder private?
<soundray> chaqu1: feel free to paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com for me to see
<frojnd> soundray: I wanna use skype
<langleyo> soundray: thanks for the help on gconf.....theres loads of stuff in there i can mess with lol...thanks
<soundray> frojnd: have you installed skype yet?
<frojnd> soundray: yes
<soundray> langleyo: be careful, it's powerful
<soundray> frojnd: does it run?
<frojnd> soundray: yes, but no sound at login
<langleyo> soundray: kinda like windows registry i suspect
<w4r1ock> what do you mean net-manager
<erUSUL> Stwange: yes it can be all the private you want. umask on most unix systems is "022" by default it is just a policy decision
<soundray> frojnd: any sound when you call echo123 (Skype Test Call)?
<mainstreet> can anyone tell me how to fix a GRUB error 21 please?
<frojnd> soundray: no no sound, also when playing mp3 from audacious
<soundray> langleyo: maybe not quite so wide-ranging
<frojnd> soundray: i've already checked alsamixer,  but there is main and pc music not on mute..
<Hide0> hi
<w4r1ock> is a laptop
<chaqu1> soundray: how do i post that to you?
<Bizzeh> does rythmebox not buffer properly? when im scrolling constantly through a irc log or a massive webpage, it stops playing the audio
<jbroome> mainstreet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717
<soundray> frojnd: that's what I wanted to know. You've got audacious, good. Does it go through the motions and show the meters moving?
<soundray> chaqu1: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<langleyo> mainstreet: you seen this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8978
<jbroome> mainstreet: 3rd hit on google
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8978 in grub "Grub - Error 21 returned" [Medium,Confirmed]
<frojnd> soundray: yes it does
<chaqu1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13172/
<Genius314> Every once in a while, my keyboard stops being able to type in a program, until I minimize the program, or switch apps, or something like that. It's really annoying.
<soundray> frojnd: and you've got speakers connected and turned on?
<chaqu1> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13172/
<mainstreet> reading, everyone
<frojnd> soundray: natural
<SeaPhor> soundray, well no more warning msg, :-) but i'll have to wait till tomorrow at work to see if it affected my ftp server
<soundray> chaqu1: "Linux video capture interface" is a good sign. Maybe it's not an ov511 device after all. Can you pastebin the output from lsmod?
<mainstreet> does having ubuntu on a USB drive affect things?
<Genius314> Also... Audacity plays sound (the green equalizer is going and there's no error opening the device), but I can't hear anything.
<soundray> frojnd: does alsamixer show any indications of surround stuff?
<Zer0Nin3r> ﻿When I try to reinstall the old driver that worked for me before with the previous kernel from prior to the upgrade to 8.04, I get the following: "...gcc4.1 doesn't match current compiler gcc4.2..."
<chaqu1> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13174/
<thehurley> hello
<thehurley> are there any conky users about?
<Zer0Nin3r> by all
<Zer0Nin3r> *bye
<bastian> hi.... how do i share a folder in GUI... says no permission.  wierd enouggh
<drash> bye all
<thehurley> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<w4r1ock> hello
<frojnd> soundray: there is surround, actually 2 surrounds one is on 100 and beside is other and it says Shared
<gilan> hi
<illriginal> =\ damn not even amarok room knows what to do about this .wav issue =
<kwan> Anyone using dmraid please message, my question is very specific (particularly to the FakeRaidHowTo)
<soundray> frojnd: try toggling those back and forth, and if you find anything IEEE related, play with those as well
<chaqu1> how can i cut down the log messages for this chatroom?
<home_> how can i install more effects?
<gilan> how to find my system first installed time and until now
<soundray> chaqu1: what video software do you want to use?
<erUSUL> chaqu1: xchat ?
<mainstreet> chaqu1: Get a decent client that contains those options, such as xchat or mIRC.
<Genius314> Audacity doesn't output any sound when I play something.
<chaqu1> soundray: what do you mean?
<chaqu1> mainstreet: im using pidgin
<soundray> chaqu1: have you decided which software you are going to use to access/use your camera?
<thehurley> home_,  what is your current "effect"?
<chaqu1> soundray i want to use a very simple one, and at this point something easy to use, i have cam monitor and camorama installed
<home_> thehurley: extra?
<soundray> chaqu1: what happens when you start camorama?
<thehurley> home_,  you can download a few other themes using "sudo aptitude install blubuntu-look"
<mainstreet> chaqu1: exactly
<frojnd> soundray: IEEE?
<_mike_w> omfg i hate hardy...i cannot get x configured correctly. I replaced the new xorg.conf with the one i backed up from gutsy ( i upgraded) and now i can only do 800x600...even if i choose configure and pick my correct monitor (dell E173fp) and my video card driver (nvidia) when i boot into hardy and go to screen rez the only thing i have is 800x600 and unknown display i tried the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh crap and it didnt work either..anybody
<_mike_w> know a solid way to get my display as it was it gutsy?
<thehurley> home_, there are others, just do "sudo aptitude search look"
<soundray> frojnd: usually on the far right in alsamixer. Don't worry if you don't see it.
<bastian> hi.... how do i share a folder in GU, or anywhereI... says no permission when i right click and share.  thanks
<thehurley> home_, do you understand?
<chaqu1> cannot connect to video device (/dev/video0). please check connection
<home_> yes thehurley
<home_> :D
<home_> 10x
<thehurley> good good
<frojnd> soundray: the most right is External
<soundray> chaqu1: does /dev/video0 exist? ls -l /dev/video0
<home_> thehurley: its the same
<ibleed> _mike_w, you should install the restricted driver for your video card
<_mike_w> ibleed: i did and choose to enable it
<_mike_w> ibleed: same thing
<w4r1ock> hello
<thehurley> home_, hmm, do you mean you've run those commands and nothing has changed?
<chaqu1> soundray no
<home_> just a background
<monomo> some1 knows some good screencast software? im @ the site of wink right now, but perhaps there's a better alternative...?
<thehurley> home_, you know you have to go to: system > preferences > appeance
<lnar> does anyone know what happends if I unistall xserver-xorg and leave xserver-xgl??
<popey> monomo: recordmydesktop, istanbul, xvidcap
<thehurley> home_, once there, change the theme and background
<soundray> chaqu1: anything from 'ls -l /dev/video*' ?
<esteth_> My mouse has been working fine since my reformat a day ago. Just a few minuites ago it completely stopped responding. replugging it in and out again, and rebooting have had no effect.
<monomo> thnx popey, i'll have a look :)
<chaqu1> soundray: nope nothing
<gilan> how to find elapsed time then first install for my ubuntu system
<home_> thehurley: not the theme i want to change i saw a movie where when you close a window its burning away
#ubuntu 2009-05-11
<evon> Amaranth: i don't even remember what driver it was but I used that envy tool to install it
<xmetalcorex>  /proc/sys/net/  not found
<IndyGunFreak> evon: can you boot a USB device?
<eseven73> usser, ok well scripting of any sort is way beyond me, so I wouldn't even know where to begin lol I just need something that will play a certain .wav file if certain process (like apache2 goes down)
<Amaranth> evon: what video card do you have?
<n_nm> ok , firefox want download my php page wutch are in /var/www folder. Why ?
<Amaranth> n_nm: did you install libapache2-mod-php5?
<evon> Amaranth: ati xpress 200 mobile
<Amaranth> evon: oh, ati :/
<Gho> n_nm: sounds like your HTTP server doesn't have PHP installed
<evon> Amaranth: yup unfortunately
<f4000> @ubottu I try on the first tutorial and give me this: f4000@f4000-laptop:~$ ls /dev/video*
<f4000> ls: cannot access /dev/video*: No such file or directory
<ar> Gho may i install galternatives
<n_nm> Amaranth: yes i did
<Amaranth> n_nm: did you restart apache?
<evon> Amaranth: If push comes to shove I may have to use unetbootin for windows
<lakotajames> how do I tell what my ip address is?
<Gho> lakotajames: http://www.ipchicken.com for your public IP; ifconfig for your actual IP(s)
<usser> eseven73, here's a little script http://pastebin.com/f6f43e637
<Eevee> lakotajames: right-click the network icon on your panel > connection info
<Amaranth> evon: yeah, if moving the config away didn't help some library or piece of X got messed up
<n_nm> Amaranth : yes
<Gho> n_nm: did you instll PHP separately from apache? (i. e. in a separate install action)?
<Amaranth> n_nm: i dunno, you must have manually modified the apache config or something
<unop> setuid, regenerate your locales and that goes away
<evon> Amaranth: ok well then i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<eseven73> usser, ok ill check that out thanks
<xmetalcorex> what can i do with the  that problem  /proc/sys/net/ipv4  not  found ??????????????
<Amaranth> evon: Or reinstall every X-related package
<xmetalcorex> plez help
<Gho> n_nm: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache  (or apache2, or which ever package you have installed for apahce)
<setuid> unop, Nope, didn't help
<setuid> unop, Found this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75493
<setuid> followed the instructions, didn't help
<unop> setuid,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<evon> Amaranth: how do i do that?
<n_nm> Gho: no i installed them
<setuid> unop, Yep, did that, didn't help
<setuid> unop, Unless I have to log out and back in
<Amaranth> evon: apt-get --reinstall install <manually type every X package here>
<unop> setuid,  you do
<Gho> n_nm: even so, try the reconfigure command, restart apache, and try once more
 * Amaranth goes back to working on the garcon library
<Amaranth> sorry guys, programming calls :)
<n_nm> Gho : ok i'm traying
<evon> Amaranth: i don't know what the x packages are. how would i find them?
<Amaranth> evon: You kind of just have to know, I guess
<evon> n_nm: please forgive me I'm not that command line savvy. I don't know how to do those things
<Amaranth> evon: I don't remember what all of them are
<xmetalcorex> plez  can some one give me a hand of help
<evon> Amaranth: maybe a google search will help me ;-)
<xmetalcorex> i have that problem with that proc/sys/net/ipv4  not  found ??????????????
<helper> helo i did sudo cat ./uptime > kadserver when it create file kadserver don't copy text from uptime to kadserver why ?
<n_nm> Gho : i did it by no results,  i'll intall them again
<Gho> Anyone here have good bluetooth-fu? I'm trying to use my cell phone's bluetooth modem profile, but can't get the modem set up- farthest I've gotten was to get the laptop paired with the phone.
<jrib> helper: pastebin
<n_nm> evon : what command ?
<Eevee> helper: er, that will copy the contents of the file called 'uptime'
<the1corrupted> AnnonyMouse1: Well, I have found various things online, including altering my xorg.conf, and have come to rather distrust most of what I see due to the fact the xorg.conf alteration crashed my ubuntu.
<evon> Amaranth: google is not helping much
<Gho> helper: try just 'uptime > kadserver'
<Amaranth> evon: yeah, it won't
<Amaranth> evon: this machine has internet access?
<evon> Amaranth: yes it does
<h00k> I'm using Nautilus' right click -> Share Options and I have all three boxes checked (Share, Allow other people, and Guest Access) yet when trying to connect remotely (even locally with smb://mycomputername), I am getting "Failed to mount Windows share"
<sobczyk> hi, how to check which driver is ubuntu using for my radeon card?
<Amaranth> evon: you could pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<helper> Eevee, i did an script in it #!/bin/bash then uptime then i  want to copy the uptime to kadserver so i did cat ./uptime > kadserver was mine right ? because it copy all text uptime to kadserver
<Gho> h00k: do you have samba server installed?
<exco> on my installed ubuntu standby isn't working (laptop) but with a live cd it is - can I reinstall the affected parts (packages)?
<h00k> Gho: yes and I've restarted since I've installed it, also.
<ubuntu_> hello, can anybody tell me how to mount winxp C/D drives under 'Try Ubuntu w/o installation' mode?
<Amaranth> evon: there is some command line tool for pastebin
<evon> n_nm: sorry when I saw the word even in what you were saying to someone else i thought it was my name and that you were talking to me
<h00k> Gho: it prompted me as soon as I checked "Share this folder"
<Gho> h00k: is the client a Windows or Linux machine?
<h00k> Gho: linux
<evon> Amaranth: ok i will try that now
<n_nm> evon : no probleme
<h00k> Gho: I tried to connect to my own machine, also
<Amaranth> evon: I'd find the tool but my internet seems to have decided new connections will just hang so I can't google
<Amaranth> either that or lists.ubuntu.com went down
<Gho> h00k: my first question then would be, why not use NFS? :)  That said..  sudo smbmount 0.0.0.0:/share /path/to/mountmount  What output do you get from that?
<chuck_> sobczyk, it's in your Xorg.0.log file
<lakotajames> Gho: Thanks
<AlsaPCM> hi ppl i am trying to run a game in windows it open but the image is the same as my background image ( i am running ubuntu 9.04 and windows is installed on virtualbox)
<AlsaPCM> any suggestions?
<Amaranth> evon: looks like it's called pastebinit
<Amaranth> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<evon> Amaranth: i can do this in recovery mode with networking? i should install this command with apt?
<subatomickiller4> hello
<Amaranth> evon: yeah, install that package and use pastebinit to pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<h00k> Gho: smbmount:  command not found
<helper> what's wrong with this ! #!/bin/bash then cd /home/kad/Desktop then sudo uptime > kadserver ?
<evon> Amaranth: ok installing it now
<ubuntu_> sorry, once again: can anybody tell me how to mount WinXP C/D drives under 'Try Ubuntu w/o installation' mode? I am newbie, sorry
<th0r>  helper why use sudo? uptime will work for a normal user
<helper> th0r, ok i remove it
<Amaranth> !ntfs | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Gho> helper: how about #!/bin/bash  uptime > ~kad/Desktop/kadserver  ?
<h00k> Gho: recent 9.04 install (as of a few hours ago),up to date, etc.
<Eevee> helper: what is that supposed to do?
<th0r> helper, and instead of changing directories, just 'uptime > /home/kad/Desktop/kadserver
<ubuntu_> thanks a lot!
<cmdbbq> i found this guide on how to enable automatic login: http://tinyurl.com/qc3ndj but it doesn't prompt for a password; i am looking for a way to have ubuntu assume it is me that wants to login but to prompt for my password; the desired behavior would be similar to what i am presented with when i resume from suspend; any ideas?
<Gho> h00k: Sorry, it's been a long time since I've used Samba; I use NFS for most of my shares now :)
<bobbob1016> For some reason my firefox started acting up.  It doesn't do the auto-complete thing it used to, I lost my bookmarks, and when I open a new tab it copies over the address from the last tab, any ideas what this can be?
<helper> thx :*
<h00k> Gho: I'll look into NFS, thanks
<th0r> helper, if you put that one command line in as a cron job it will automatically update at whatever interval you specify
<Gho> h00k: IMO it's a lot better for linux-to-linux sharing.  If you need it secure, look also into sshfs
<helper> th0r, if i want to add this time to /etc/motd i use echo > or what?
<m3dlg> I don't know why but my video is screwing me up - the computer crashes as soon as it starts to load the desktop
<th0r> helper, if you want to add it to the end of /etc/motd then use 'uptime >> /etc/motd'
<helper> ah double >>
<helper> okie :D
<th0r> helper, the two '>>' will append to the file instead of replacing it
<evon> Amaranth: ok 2 things. when i type pastebinit or pastebin it tells me commmand not found. I also found a file called xorg.conf.failsafe. if i change the name of the aforementioned file to exclude the failsafe part, would it help?3
<nowth> When I burn a Linux ISO with K3b and the verification fails, but a DVD image ripped from the failed (?) burned DVD has the same md5sum as the original ISO file... did it work after all, or not?
<Gho> helper: careful, that'll add to the end, every time, so after a while, the motd will be endless streams of uptime output
<helper> thx :*
<Amaranth> evon: Only if X managed to automatically start after failing with your current config
<Amaranth> evon: That's what the failsafe one is
<Amaranth> evon: also, you have to install pastebinit
<joaopinto> nowth, if the md5sum of the cloned iso matches, it's ok
<Amaranth> evon: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<th0r> Gho, good point
<Gho> helper: you want the system uptime to be displayed whenever a user logs in, yes?
<nowth> joao, thanks... just wish the verification wouldn't fail then
<evon> Amaranth: i did that and it installed. should i try it again?3
<helper> Gho, i want the uptime to be posted in /etc/motd
<Amaranth> evon: no, just run pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gho> helper: is that ALL you want in the MOTD?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Gho I figured it out
<helper> Gho, i want with the MOTD to paste the uptime of the server
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Gho was a bad cable =_=
<Gho> helper: yes, but do you want anythong other than the output of uptime in the MOTD?
<Gho> U-b-u-n-t-u: that'd do it ;)
<helper> Gho, nah
<U-b-u-n-t-u> =) working now!
<helper> th0r, btw the uptime >> /etc/motd didn't work
<helper> ah
<helper> wait it work now :)
<evon> Amaranth: http://pastebin.com/f41c8526a
<th0r> helper, right....once we moved to /etc you need sudo
<helper> now i'll crontab
<Gho> helper: in that case, a cron job that does a 'uptime > /etc/motd' would do the trick.  That's sort of deer-hunting with a cruise missile though
 * ror likes fortune in the MOTD
<Gho> ror: I prefer it in my .profile and/or .bashrc
<byte^> Can I receive some assistance on configuring my Sound Blaster card for Ubuntu?
<Gho> !ask | byte^
<ubottu> byte^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<byte^> Certainly.
<Amaranth> evon: that looks like it started with vesa
<Amaranth> evon: bad though, it couldn't load ati or radeon
<ben__> Why does my popup notifications give the following error: Error while displaying notification: The name org.freedesktop.Notifications was not provided by any .service files
<Amaranth> evon: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Amaranth> evon: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Amaranth> evon: run those and restart X
<helper> Gho, aha ya also it will add another text with old time new time , not replace time
<byte^> I have a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE card that is either not being read by Ubuntu or is not configured therein. I was wondering if there was some tool that would allow me to work with either the ALSA or OSS (I forget which Ubuntu employs) to configure this.
<Gho> helper: if you use > and not >>, the MOTD should have only the output of uptime in it as recently as the last iteration of your cron job
<evon> Amaranth: when you say reinstall x do you mean reboot or type startx?
<byte^> I am unfamiliar with the procedure on configuring audio, but many people in the forums purport to be able to simply "plug and play" with my sound card.
<Amaranth> evon: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Gho> byte^: sadly (sort of), I'm one of those- my SB Audigy card 'just works', so I can't offer too much help :(
<joaopinto> byte^, have you checked the level on alsamixer ?
<byte^> Yes, I am certain that it has nothing to do with the configured sound levels.
<Gho> Amaranth: is there a reason not to just 'sudo /etc/init.d/foo restart'?  I'm lazy, so..  :)
<incorrect> has anyone else had strange issues with their laptops touchpad having weird problems, like the left mouse button stopping working until you reboot, or you can't alt tab, ?
<Amaranth> Gho: I'm lazy and with my way tab completion does most of the work :)
<n1ea> Where is a normal sound card found in the /dev folder?  I tried /dev/dsp without success.
<Amaranth> Gho: sudo inv<tab> gdm r<tab>
<Amaranth> Gho: Well, you have to type a little more
<steven_> Does Ubuntu 9.04 know how to take advantage of quad-core technology?
<Amaranth> Gho: But it's sort of the preferred way, even though it does the same thing
<Amaranth> steven_: yep
<evon> Amaranth: bad news
<Amaranth> steven_: the system will see all 4 cores and schedule things for them
<evon> Amaranth: same thing happened
<Amaranth> evon: pastebin the new Xorg.0.log
<steven_> Alright. Thank you
<Amaranth> evon: Everytime I give you something to do and it fails pastebin the new log :)
<byte^> Thanks for the help.
<Gho> Amaranth: Back in my day, we didn't havy any of thsese newfangled invoke-rc.d contraptions, and had to get our hands dirty in /etc.. that's just how I grew up :)  Glad I'm not going to break anything by not using invoke-rc.d :)
<rastafaryan> hello
<Keal> is 'Kindly Kingfisher' the next ubuntu after jaunty jackelope?
<Gho> !hi | rastafaryan
<ubottu> rastafaryan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Eevee> Keal: karmic koala
<rastafaryan> I am on ubuntu 8.04 .. and I can't update it.. its been like a month..
<Keal> ok i didn't know whether it was kangroo, koala, or kingfisher
<steven_> How do I search for packages and stuff from commandline?
<Eevee> steven_: aptitude search x
<thiebaude> Keal, the koala
<Gho> steven_: apt-cache search foo
<thiebaude> :)
<evon> Amaranth: well pastebinit is telling me now that i'm trying to send an empty document
<Amaranth> evon: hrm
<Amaranth> evon: I think at this point you may be better off reinstalling
<Amaranth> evon: It'd be faster :P
<Keal> ok
<evon> Amaranth: lol. thanks for all your help. i hope unetbootin works out for me though
<Keal> when is the multiboot issue going to be fixed in ubuntu?
<Amaranth> evon: yeah, sorry we couldn't get it working, I'm at a bit of a loss
<Keal> i have no idea how to install a multiboot windows after already installing ubuntu
<w00tz> hi
<Jermz> multiboot?
<Gho> Keal: if you're going to dual-boot, always make Windows the first, not the last, OS you install
<evon> Amaranth: all this headache just for trying to get nexuiz to run properly
<Gho> Windows likes to clobber bootloaders
<Keal> windows only is happy with being on the first partition on the drive
<Jermz> *nods*
<Jermz> ubuntu doesn't care what it runs on
<calc> Keal: i've never had a problem with making it random partition on my system, it can't be a logical partition though afaik
<Gho> Keal: Not in my experience.. I've had Windows on /dev/hdc3 for a long time, several OSs and PCs ago
<Keal> is there a way to change the order of how partitions are physically laid out on the drive?
<calc> Keal: but you can have 4 primary partitions
<Gho> !info gparted | Keal
<ubottu> Keal: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 858 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<Keal> i usually keep a 60gb swap partition for such issues as moving around entire partitions
<calc> Keal: gparted can resize but not really reorder (afaik) and is fairly slow
<thiebaude> Keal, do you have the live cd?
<Keal> people always bug eye when i tell them i always have 60gb reserved for swap
<Gho> Keal: .. 60 GB of swap?!
<evon> gdfgdfg
<Keal> see?
<thiebaude> wow
<Gho> Keal: whatever melts your butter.. just, wow, is all.
<calc> Keal: i just keep a few extra hard drives laying around that i can backup to and repartition :)
<Ronnyh> after installing windows just fix grub with live-cd
<Keal> i have 60gb of swap so i can do stuff like clone partitions, burn blurays, and defrag 1000x faster
<w00tz> i just compiled rt2870sta.ko for my wireless card, i did sudo insmod rt2870sta.ko. lsmod shows it running, but no lights are coming on in the card. i didn't reboot though, is this an issue?
<darkjackaho> hi  to all
<Gho> Keal: like I said, whatever works for you :)
<exco> which packages are responsible for standby?
<w00tz> someone please tell me that it's ok to spend 8 hours setting up wireless .. please
<darkjackaho> i got a problem with sopcast and ubuntu 9.04
<darkjackaho> it wont work...
<exco> w00tz: happens ;-)
<Gho> w00tz: it's okay to spend eight hours setting up wireless.
<kitche> w00tz: not really maybe 3 hours depending on if the odd driver really
<thiebaude> if i spent 8hrs i would be back at redmond
<w00tz> i know i built this driver correctly
<chuck_> w00tz, try to modprobe it
<w00tz> ra0       RT2870 Wireless  ESSID:""  Nickname:""
<w00tz> !!
<w00tz> this is a BIG BIG STEP
<w00tz> it dind't show up before if i did iwconfig!
<darkjackaho> hey, no one use sopcast on ubuntu 9.04??
<w00tz> if it shows up on iwconfig, how can i see it?
<w00tz> test it at elast
<byte^> Hrmm.
<byte^> Is there any way to test if the sound card is actually interfacing with Ubuntu?
<nog_lorp> awfully quiet in here :(
<cfedde> too quiet.
<Gho> byte^: lspci | grep audio
<nog_lorp> clearly something sinister is afoot
<m3dlg> is there a way to repair my installed ubuntu from the live disk - it doesn't make it to desk toip
<thiebaude> somebody say something
<nog_lorp> thiebaude: ok
<byte^> Well.
<Gho> thiebaude: something
<byte^> It reads my audio device.
<byte^> So...
<darkjackaho> sopcast and jaunty??? who use it on??
<nog_lorp> so, uname -r reports 2.6.24-19-generic
<thiebaude> anything
<nog_lorp> meanwhile, apt-get install linux-generic says linux-generic is already the latest version
<byte^> "01:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster"
<byte^> Ahem. Any ideas why I still wouldn't be getting sound?
<nog_lorp> and apt-cache show linux-generic says Version: 2.6.28.11.15
<nog_lorp> wtf :(
<nog_lorp> oh wait
<nog_lorp> oh I'm an idiot, need to update grub params
<Gho> byte^: okay, good.. now lsmod | grep snd_ and make sure you have snd_emu401k
<m3dlg> is there a way to repair my installed ubuntu from the live disk - it doesn't make it to desk toip
<Gho> byte^: my bad, snd_emu10k1
<byte^> Hmm...
<Gho> m3dlg: what happens when you try to boot it?
<byte^> I don't see that, how do I obtain it, Gho?
<Gho> byte^: modprobe snd_emu10k1
<m3dlg> gho: it finished with the word ubunutu and the line gets to the end then it crashes with garbige on the screen with part of it corrupt parts from the loading screen
<Gho> byte^: full disclosure: I have an Audigy2, so my chipset may differ from yours
<byte^> error'd
<byte^> Operation not permitted
<m3dlg> gho: i've even deleted and tried to restore the old 'known to be working' xorg.conf
<Gho> byte^:  try with sudo
<byte^> Yeah I did.
<byte^> No errors.
<Gho> m3dlg: can you boot into a terminal?
<eseven73> what sound app do I need to get the command 'play' to play a wav from a bash script? I installed mplayer, mpg123
<exco> any idea on how to fix standby not working?
<m3dlg> only with live disk i think - i'll try
<byte^> Hmm doesn't seem to be working.
<okaygo> Ah, I'm very impressed with the latest version of Ubuntu 9.04
<Gho> Oh fie, RL calls.  Later, folks!
<nog_lorp> if only the automatic menu.lst update didn't completely ruin my ability to boot every time
<nog_lorp> then I wouldn't have to update it by hand :(
<xtiancr> hola
<m3dlg> well there goes my chance
<xtiancr> hi
<Cryptic_Donkey>   !es | xtiancr
<ubottu> xtiancr: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rastafaryan> I am on ubuntu 8.04 .. and I can't update it.. its been like a month..
<byte^> Does anyone else know any reason why a working Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE card would not work on Ubuntu?
<JoshJ> My "Add/Remove Applications" thing is broken, though apt-get/aptitude etc all work fine. There a way to fix this? I just recently installed...
<[esde]> how do i set default size for new windows "unmaximized"
<xtiancr> Rastafaryan, donwload ubuntu 9.04 and reinstall
<frubuntu> Hi all
<xtiancr> hi
<rastafaryan> xtiancr : will I lose any data if I reinstall? I am very new at computers
<brodymcd> hi all - I have a dell inspiron 1526 with Broadcom wireless that WAS working fine... 9.04 upgrade later - wireless NOT working - can see networks, RARELY connect, can't get on websites if I do connect. Can someone please help? My research on the net speaks a lot about ipv6, but that's above my head a bit... help?
<JoshJ> http://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotaddremoveappl.png  <-- this is the screenshot of what my add/remove program is doing
<xtiancr> mmm.... i dont know.... make a backup first...
<frubuntu> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 in several flavours now (32 and 64 bit) and my system keeps just freezing right after booting.
<[esde]> how do i set default size for new windows "unmaximized". i am on Ubuntu Netbook Remix and all the windows open as maximizes and it pisses me off.
<JoshJ> rastafaryan, it depends on your current partitioning setup
<thiebaude> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<JoshJ> rastafaryan, if you have your current data on a separate partition or disk reinstalling the OS should be no problem. if your data is on the partition with the OS you will lose your data as you have to format in the install process
<rastafaryan> ohh
<commander_> when are they going to do the 3d graphics for timevault or flyback or back in time?
<frubuntu> Processor is an AMD64 AthlonXP.
<bc> rastafaryan, xtiancr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<xtiancr>  rastafaryan, make a partition and in the second, put the /home partition
<Keal> frubuntu what is your question?
<frubuntu> the strange thing is: I could use the live CD fro hours.
<frubuntu> fro = for
<frubuntu> so the difference is the HDD
<wznyk> hellow
<sk-> ...downloading 9.04 ... I really hope this works with NVIDIA unlike the crap workarounds I had to do with the 8.xx branch.
<JoshJ> http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/2483/screenshotaddremoveappl.png  <-- I can't get this to not happen and I just installed so I'd really like to have the application browser. Anyone know how to fix this? (apt-get/aptitude works on the command line so it's a problem with the GUI....)
<Slasher`> JoshJ; try synaptic package manager?
<xtiancr> rastafaryan and BC, update... it take a lot of time
<Keal> frubuntu 9.04 doesn't work on very many advanced micro devices athlon64 xp's
<Keal> interpreid ibex works on athlon64xp's
<frubuntu> It is a Seagate SATA 250 GB. (ST3250620NS).
<bc> xtiancr: not really. no more than a 'reinstall' you suggested :)
<Keal> hardy heron often does not
<Keal> frubuntu try intrebid ibex amd64
<yowshi> anyone know how i can get video recoded off my webcam without cheese?
<Roasted> When I reboot, Ubuntu 9.04 requires me to put a password in. why?
<JoshJ> Slasher`, the problem is that the Synaptic package manager is overkill
<Keal> just be warned frubuntu, intrepid ibex amd64 isn't very great in the repository system
<bc> rastafaryan: go the upgrade route, don't reinstall
<JoshJ> Slasher`, i'd like to see actual applications and not things like filesystems etc like synatpic shows... and honestly i'd rather not have something broken sitting around this soon after i installed it
<[esde]> how do i set default size for new windows "unmaximized". i am on Ubuntu Netbook Remix and all the windows open as maximizes and it pisses me off.
<Slasher`> JoshJ; ah, yeah i see where you're coming from. sorry though, i dont know how to resolve your problem there :(
<Keal> frubuntu lots of linux software doesn't have athlon64xp verions
<Keal> versions*
<JoshJ> the only non-ubuntu thing i installed was adobe air for twhirl and that didn't work so i uninstalled both twhirl and AIR
<Keal> frubuntu i have an athlon64xp
<JoshJ> that didn't break add/remove but it broke at some point...
<Keal> mine is the compaq presario r4025us
<Slasher`> try an apt-get update and see if it works after maybe?
<JoshJ> tried that
<JoshJ> gnome-app-install, huh... what's the aptitude command line to reinstall a package?
<brodymcd>  hi all - I have a dell inspiron 1526 with Broadcom wireless that WAS working fine... 9.04 upgrade later - wireless NOT working - can see networks, RARELY connect, can't get on websites if I do connect. Can someone please help? My research on the net speaks a lot about ipv6, but that's above my head a bit... help?
<Slasher`> then i have no idea, sorry
<Slasher`> erm
<dtchen> JoshJ: aptitude reinstall foo
<Keal> frubuntu when it crashes on boot, is it because the gui fails to load?
<JoshJ> dtchen, oh, how obvious :P
<Slasher`> apt-get --reinstall install
<Keal> frubuntu or is it also because the keyboard doesn't take valid input
<JoshJ> Slasher`, isn't it generally considered better practice to use aptitude than apt-get?
<Roasted> When I reboot, Ubuntu 9.04 requires me to put a password in. why?
<JoshJ> Roasted, security
<Slasher`> no idea JoshJ, i had to look it up anyway
<Roasted> joshj - when you reboot 9.04, it asks you cancel/okay. This is NOT right.
<JoshJ> oh
<Keal> frubuntu you can't boot off a usb storage device on an athlon64xp
<JoshJ> you mean when you press the reboot button, not when it boots back up?
<Roasted> joshj - I installed 9.04 on about 6 different computers and mine at home is the only one who does this.
<spikes> anyone i am trying to mount my /tmp folder into /tmpfs
<JoshJ> Roasted, do you have multiple users logged in perhaps?
<Roasted> joshj - I'm logged in right now. If I go and reboot it, I have to put in a password to reboot.
<Roasted> joshj - logged in? No.
<JoshJ> hm
<JoshJ> is this the only one with multiple users, period?
<Roasted> joshj - actually yeah
<JoshJ> that's probably it
<Ljorring> I have a sound issue on my lenovo x61s with an ubuntu 8.04 installation. Does someone have sound experience to help me?
<Patrique> hey i know how to code in c++ but I don't know which programs I should use to develop applications for ubuntu and I don't know how to compile them.. where should i start?
<Roasted> joshj - I have my work laptop home. I'll try adding a 2nd user and see if that does it too.
<commander_> did anyone answered my ?
<Keal> athlon64xp's stop power supply via usb 2.0 ports as soon as the kernel loads until the kernel says to resupply power
<JoshJ> Roasted, since linux in general has no way of knowing if it's being used from multiple terminals etc
<JoshJ> Patrique, you want gcc and g++
<Keal> this is a glitch in virtually every boot loader and kernel
<Roasted> joshj - still, its a pain in the azz
<Patrique> joshj it's some programs?
<JoshJ> Roasted, yeah, that's understandable
<JoshJ> Patrique, are you used to visual studio or something?
<Keal> kernels are supposed to load enough to tell the usb 2.0 ports to continue supplying power immediately before continuing to loaed
<JoshJ> Roasted, where have you coded C++ before?
<Patrique> joshj i'm used to builder
<Keal> i have never seen a kernel that does this properly though
<JoshJ> Patrique, load up the ubuntu add/remove programs thing, select programming, and do a search for C++
<Keal> i don't think the athlon64xp is even capable of this frubuntu
<Patrique> ok thx
<AlsaPCM> is it possible to run 3d graphics using win7 as guest in virtualbox ?
<erUSUL> Patrique: Anjuta is an ide for c/c++ gnome (default gui in gnome)
<JoshJ> Patrique, I personally use emacs and command line for C development :P
<Roasted> joshj - c++??
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | Patrique
<ubottu> Patrique: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.26.0.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2009 kB, installed size 5196 kB
<Keal> so you may not be able to boot off a usb drive with your computer frubuntu, even if you recompile the kernel to take into account the glitch i outlined
<AlsaPCM> is it possible to run 3d graphics using win7 as guest in virtualbox ?
<JoshJ> Patrique, emacs/vim and the command line is the "traditional" way to develop on linux :P
<dtchen> spikes: you probably want to drop to single-user (sudo telinit 1) first, then mount -omode=1777 -n -t tmpfs tmpfs /tmp
<Patrique> Joshj lol ok i don't really need an interface but what would be really nice would be a tutorial on how to compile
<AlsaPCM> is it possible to run 3d graphics using win7 as guest in virtualbox ?
<[esde]> how do i set default size for new windows "unmaximized". i am on Ubuntu Netbook Remix and all the windows open as maximizes and it pisses me off.
<Keal> frubuntu there are several factors working against you with athlon64xp's frubuntu
<Patrique> like some hello world tutorial
<JoshJ> Patrique, just "sudo aptitude install build-essential" then
<erUSUL> Patrique: there are other ides like eclipse + ddt or kdevelop for kde... vdkbuilder
<JoshJ> to get the compiler
<dtchen> Ljorring: please use: wget -O ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh --no-upload, then pastebin the generated /tmp/alsa-info.txt
<Keal> frubuntu one major issue is the athlon64xp actually has drivers for the cpu itself
<Patrique> ok
<JoshJ> Patrique, generally speaking you would use a Makefile on a big application
<Patrique> ok
<JoshJ> Patrique, though something like gcc hello.c -o hello && ./hello is the typical command line for C... for C++ it's a bit different, just do "g++ --help"
<Ljorring> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/m4f121645
<Roasted> joshj - I just added a 2nd user to this work alptop with 9.04. No rpoblem here. Just on my desktop.
<JoshJ> Patrique,  hm... g++ --help  indicates that the syntax is the same... "g++ hello.cpp -o hello && ./hello" should work
<Patrique> ok thx a lot:)
<JoshJ> Roasted, no idea what the problem is, sorry :(
<Keal> what is the ubuntu dev channel?
<JoshJ> #ubuntu-devel
<yowshi> anyone know how i can get video recoded off my webcam without cheese?
<Keal> is anyone allowed to go in there?
<JoshJ> go there and find out i suppose?
 * JoshJ is not an ubuntu dev
<helper> hello how i clear temporary files when i do ls look file kad and kad~
<JoshJ> helper, you can do rm *~ if you wish to remove all temporary files in the current directory, but be careful not to put a space after the *
<helper> JoshJ, okie
<Ol> âñåì ïðèâåò
<dtchen> Ljorring: you should mute 'IEC958' and raise 'PCM' for starters. Are you using headphones or the internal fixed speakers?
<Ljorring> dtchen: I am using both
<dtchen> Ljorring: then you need to unmute them
<Ljorring> dtchen: I have just muted the 'IEC'
<evon> i would like to set up a home network with my 2 linux computers how do i do this?
<erUSUL> evon: connect them with cables and a switch or with crossover cable... assing apropiate ip/mask and you are set
<evon> erUSUL you're speaking another language to me
<JoshJ> evon, do you want one to be a router that has to be on for the other computer to access the network or do you want them to be independent? (Then you need a router)
<evon> JoshJ: they are connected wirelessly through my router
<JoshJ> evon, then they're already on a home network
<evon> JoshJ: just want to be able to share files between the two
<JoshJ> evon, you'll need to be more specific in terms of what you want to do
<JoshJ> oh
<vaul> People, where monkey audio codec have gone? Surprisingly I can play ape, but can't split it with псгу2екфслыю
<erUSUL> evon: you need to connect them with network cables either via a crossover cable (to one ethernet card to the other) or via a switch/router
<JoshJ> evon, that can be done via SSH
<evon> JoshJ: SSH?
<vaul> *gcue2tracks.
<JoshJ> (well, SSH and SCP) evon, have you ever used SSH before?
<JoshJ> !ssh | evon
<ubottu> evon: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<JoshJ> !scp | evon
<ubottu> evon: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<vaul> !ape
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ape
<vaul> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<JoshJ> you need openssh-server for whichever computer is doing the sharing (this may be both)
<Ljorring> dtchen: how do I unmute them?
<evon> JoshJ: can't i send files through nautilus or something?
<Codyman> Hey Everyone
<JoshJ> hm... you have to do something different to do it that way
<evon> JoshJ: a nice and easy gui would be great. I'm not commandline savvy at all
<JoshJ> i've never done that... it's something related to file sharing or folder sharing
<datechman> whats up linheads
<jigp> hello moin :) I am going to install CDLIVE 9.04... im going to replace 8.04 desktop.. how to back-up my chat logs in pidgin (ym,gtalk,irc,msn)?so that I can view my important logs in 9.04..thanks
<JoshJ> evon, you'll have to ask someone else sorry :(
<dtchen> Ljorring: you can use the mixer applet, alsamixer, amixer, ...
<Ljorring> dtchen: I have just found it
<Codyman> Hey datechman
<datechman> hi
<Ronnyh> evon, how about right click on a folder and click 'Sharing options'
<vaul> jigp: You should preserve your /home directory from being deleted. Best way probably is to make it a partition.
<evon> Ronny: good idea. will try it now
<Ljorring> dtchen: I flipped em a few times and tried with headset in/out
<Ljorring> dtchen: I think I will reinstall OS from scratch
<dtchen> Ljorring: no need to do that
<Ljorring> dtchen: It's supposed to work out of the box
<frustrateduser> so my wireless card is green, but i can not connect to the internet, what are some troubleshooting tips taht i can run through to make sure it works?
<Ronnyh> evon, it worked here :)
<Ljorring> dtchen: I had been recommended from others to do that
<dtchen> Ljorring: if you have headphones inserted, you need Speakers muted and Headphones unmuted
<frustrateduser> any help would be greatly appreciated
<dtchen> Ljorring: has audio ever been audible in that install?
<yowshi> anyone know how i can get video recoded off my webcam without cheese?
<jigp> vaul : I have no partition when I install ubuntu. how to create a partition? I have 160hd
<Ronnyh> wipe the cheese off your screen? :P
<JoshJ> jigp, you have at least one partition now... you can't not have a partition
<jigp> vaul : I have no partition when I install ubuntu. how to create a partition? I have 160GB HD
<grkblood13> is there a way to erase your hard drive prior to the system booting up?
<Ljorring> dtchen: I actually cant remember
<Ljorring> dtchen: its an upgrade from 7.10
<Ljorring> dtchen: I use Linux with schools
<JoshJ> !partition | jigp
<ubottu> jigp: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<jigp> JoshJ : so how to backup the chat logs then? :(
<JoshJ> jigp, stick them all in a folder, burn them to DVD
<JoshJ> then reinstall, make /home a separate partition this time for your own future sanity
<JoshJ> then copy back from dvd to computer
<JoshJ> jigp, dvd can be substituted for flash drive, whatever depending on how much space you have
<sportman> anyone use the ubuntu MID thing?
<carick> yeah /home partition is the smartest thing you can do, followed by /boot
<jigp> Joshj : but I didn't see the folder of the pidin in directory under "home/jigp"
<JoshJ> jigp, ah, i see
<JoshJ> jigp, you want to hit control-H in nautilus
<JoshJ> that turns on hidden files
<JoshJ> they're in places like .pidgin , .thunderbird, .mozilla, etc
<jigp> ok ok JoshJ
<dtchen> Ljorring: try this: sudo /sbin/alsa force-unload && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<JoshJ> jigp, hidden files (aka "dotfiles") are commonly used for preferences and similar things for the sake of making browsing sane
<JoshJ> otherwise your home folder would be terribly cluttered otherwise
<Ljorring> dtchen: on it
<frustrateduser> i am having trouble running a wireless adapter, i have googled, and i've done all the steps necessary. i rebooted after compiling the kernl, but i still have no internet (event hough the usb adapter has a green light). any ideas on what i can do?
<jigp> JoshJ : im in File browser. all I see is bin/var/boot/cdrom etc..no pidgin
<JoshJ> jigp, you need to be in /home
<frustrateduser> and by kernel, i mean driver..
<JoshJ> jigp, /home/jigp for instance
<JoshJ> that's where your user stuff is
<timtob> hi, how do i add a user to a group, the system->admin->users and group dialog freezes when i press the unlock button, ?
<JoshJ> !filesystem | jigp
<ubottu> jigp: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<jigp> JoshJ : okay I am in /home/jigp and when I hit cntrl+h nothing happen
<Ljorring> dtchen: hehe, my mixer passed out
<Sybilla> I need help for the wireless configuration
<JoshJ> jigp, where by "jigp" i mean your actual username on your computer
<Ljorring> dtchen: ran the command twice and gained access again
<JoshJ> do you see folders like Desktop there?
<Ljorring> dtchen: do I need restart?
<jigp> JoshJ yeah my actual account
<JoshJ> ok
<dtchen> Ljorring: no, just adjust your volumes
<vaul> People, do anyone know what's up with monkey audio codec? I can't find it neither in the sourceforge, nor in repositiories.
<JoshJ> jigp, are you absolutely sure that you're in your home directory and you see things like Desktop and similar folders?
<JoshJ> if so that's where all your dotfiles are stored
<jfalvarez> hello, question, I can't start postgres 8.2 on ubuntu 8.10, I got this error into the log file: FATAL:  could not access private key file "server.key": Permission denied somebody can help me ?
<Sybilla> I need to configurate my wireless connection but in pppoeconf when it is time to write username and password does it mean SSID and WPA ?
<vaul> jfalvarez: Tried as root?
<jfalvarez> vaul: yes
<Ljorring> dtchen: okay, a strange result
<iPlayCycloDS> hi
<vaul> jfalvarez: Try to redownload this key, maybe it's really missing somwhere.
<Ljorring> dtchen: I play a random MP3 in totem movie oplayers
<jfalvarez> vaul:  * Starting PostgreSQL 8.2 database server * Error: could not exec /usr/lib/postgresql/8.2/bin/pg_ctl /usr/lib/postgresql/8.2/bin/pg_ctl start -D /var/lib/postgresql/8.2/main -l /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-8.2-main.log -s -o  -c config_file="/etc/postgresql/8.2/main/postgresql.conf" :
<evon> well i've right clicked on my public folder to share it but I still can't see it on my other networked computers
<Ljorring> dtchen: and I try to adjust in every possible combination/way
<iPlayCycloDS> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<iPlayCycloDS> <05:21:52> * Topic set by Pici
<iPlayCycloDS> <05:21:59> <iPlayCycloDS> hi
<iPlayCycloDS> <05:22:24> <Ljorring> dtchen: okay, a strange result
<iPlayCycloDS> <05:22:24> <vaul> jfalvarez: Try to redownload this key, maybe it's really missing somwhere.
<FloodBot3> iPlayCycloDS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jigp> JoshJ : yah 100% sureness
<Ljorring> dtchen: when I raised one of the microphone outputs, it made a _very_ loud noise
<Ljorring> dtchen: think it somehow was able to playback the mic input
<blaise> how do I start the desktop cube from the compiz plugins ?
<jfalvarez> vaul: how ?
<evon> ayudame por favor. all i want to do is have a home network like i can do in windows
<Ljorring> dtchen: but not the running mp3
<JoshJ> jigp, in Nautilus do view -> Show Hidden Files
<JoshJ> that should be checked
<ab8cl> video is still slow in mplayer, vlc. movie player using proprietary driver (fglrx) for ati/amd.
<J-_> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<evon> just want to transfer files between 2 ubuntu computers
<dtchen> Ljorring: which playback mixer elements are muted?
<blaise> J-_: thanks, Mahn
<Sybilla> I need to configure my wireless connection but in pppoeconf when it is time to write username and password does it mean SSID and WPA ?
<vaul> jfalvarez: I don't know how did you get it.
<Ljorring> dtchen: IEC, Beep, Docking Mic, docking mic boosted, internal mic, internal mic boost,
<blaise> J-_: mind you, the cube is a compiz plugin and unafeleated with the fusion stuff
<Ljorring> dtchen: hang on, I will hook up a SS
<CalypsoLTS> Hello all
<dtchen> Ljorring: "amixer" output pastebinned is likely more helpful
<CalypsoLTS> got a quick question...how would I go about making my own GDM for Ubuntu 9.04?
<vaul> jfalvarez: And where did you. Try to search at PostgreSQL website.
<Sybilla> I need to configure my wireless connection: in pppoeconf when it is time to write username and password does it mean SSID and WPA ?
<Ronnyh> evon, here is two methods:   http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/install-samba-and-share-folder-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope/    and another  http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<Ljorring> dtchen: *** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<jfalvarez> vaul: k, thx anyway
<Ljorring> dtchen: amixer: Mixer attach default error: Connection refused
<Ljorring> dtchen: was the two lines from the command
<dtchen> Ljorring: killall pulseaudio; start-pulseaudio-x11
<Sybilla> .:(( dtchen )):.  I need to configure my wireless connection: in pppoeconf when it is time to write username and password does it mean SSID and WPA ?
<dtchen> Sybilla: not to my knowledge
<Sybilla> whose knowledge?
<Ljorring> dtchen:  start-pulseaudio-x11 could not find command
<jigp> JoshJ : I am in Dolphin and I don't see Nautilus there
<JoshJ> jigp, doh
<JoshJ> jigp, i assumed you were using nautilus since it's the default ubuntu file browser
<J-_> blaise: compiz-fusion is already installed. Just install compizconfig-settings-manager. You'll get a huge amount of plugins and whatever you need to get the cube working however you like.
<Ljorring> dtchen: pulseaudio: no process killed
<dtchen> Ljorring: oh, just use pulseaudio -D then
<JoshJ> jigp, i imagine there's a way for Dolphin to show dotfiles as well
<vaul> People, do anyone know where could I find monkey audio codec? It seems to be missing at the sourceforge and in the repositories.
<Ljorring> dtchen: its not installed
<Ljorring> dtchen: install?
<CaT_MaNZz> hello all, What was the name of the program (a windows program) witch can fix MBR of ubuntu ?
<dtchen> Ljorring: no, don't. are you on 8.04?
<JoshJ> CaT_MaNZz, there's the Super Grub Disc, I'm not sure what you're referring to
<Ljorring> dtchen: yes. Just installed it, sry..
<dtchen> Sybilla: last i used pppoeconf, it meant your ISP credentials
<Ljorring> dtchen: I can remove it agaoin, but I got 'amixer'
<CaT_MaNZz> The program simple configurate windows MBR to work win Ubuntu
<Ljorring> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/m40ba0d65
<evon> Ronnyh: thanks I will try it now
<Sybilla> .:(( dtchen )):.  but that are different from the name of the wireless connection and the wpa, right??
<dtchen> Ljorring: sorry, need 'amixer -Dhw:0'
<Ljorring> dtchen: its.. working
<Ljorring> dtchen: just tried
<dtchen> Sybilla: yes
<frustrateduser> it looks like the issue with my internet is that it's not properly connecting to my router's dhcp server, is there some kind of configuration i can set ?
<Ljorring> dtchen: kind of.. super nice :)
<electroweak> hi guys I can't get the login screen I checked for auto login now I just have a black screen any help
<vaul> CaT_MaNZz: Except google, unetbin. It is some kind of grub restore tool.
<Ljorring> dtchen: seriously.. thanks a hell lot
<dtchen> Ljorring: ok, just watch out for the pulseaudio caveats.
<Ljorring> dtchen: Im just happy to have sound.. rly had cost me hours on forums+here
<ab8cl> help my video playback is slow
<Ljorring> dtchen: Im glad I didnt have to do a clean reinstall
<vaul> People, what about mac, can anyone help me find damned codec?
<dtchen> Ljorring: a reinstall is rarely necessary.
<dtchen> vaul: for which backend(s)?
<Ljorring> dtchen: ye, apparently. ur a god.. thanks bunch
<vaul> dtchen: For gcue2tracks.
<Ljorring> dtchen: thanks a bunch*
<vaul> dtchen: I can play it, but can't split it.
<vaul> dtchen: It's missing in repos, it's missing in the sourceforge, what happend&
<dtchen> vaul: does the mac deb at http://trac2.assembla.com/gCue2tracks/wiki not suffice?
<vaul> dtchen: Thanks, I'll try it now.
<jigp> JoshJ ok I see hidden files now
<vaul> dtchen: How could I miss it. Thanks a lot!
<CalypsoLTS> How can I make my own GDM screens?
<yowshi> anyone know how i can get video recoded off my webcam without cheese?
<frustrateduser> NODHCPOFFERS received
<frustrateduser> this is what is being printed in my /var/log/syslog
<J-_> yowshi: I'm sure you could probably use VLC to capture with your webcam.
<CaT_MaNZz> no no.. it was simple exe. I started it and it configurate MBR
<J-_> yowshi: Don't talke me up on that though. Not sure how to do it.
<J-_> s/talke/take/
<electroweak> how can I disable auto-login from console
<yowshi> J-_: i cant figure out how to get vlc to do it though
<pdfedit> Does anyone know if Acrobat Pro runs on Linux (directly or in wine) ?
<vaul> CaT_MaNZz: It's unetbootin. You download it, run it, reboot system and voila, your grub is working again. I've tried it, it is the simpliest way.
<J-_> yowshi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<CooPs89> hi, I got trouble with my WLAN, it's a 108 mbit pci adapter that worked great in windows connected to my n/g/b draft router, in ubuntu 9.02 I got horrible slow speeds though (2.5 -> 3 mbit/s)
<yowshi> J-_: rhis hasnt been mof any help
<CooPs89> here's some generic info: http://pastebin.com/d54a3feb4
<vaul> CaT_MaNZz: And googling where to get it isn't difficult at all, for example this: http://unetbootin.wiki.sourceforge.net/ .
<CooPs89> my network card is at line 41
<CooPs89> it's a netgear card but I think it's a Atheros chipset...
<vaul> CaT_MaNZz: That one isn't loading, so try this: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-windows-latest.exe .
<clusty> hey
<yowshi> J-_: because jhusing that page as i did just nowq always crashes and takes my webcam with it and now i have to reboot
<CooPs89> sudo iwconfig wlan1 rate 54M makes my connection go down and not work
<CooPs89> until i set it back to 2M
<CooPs89> any ideas?
<clusty> i was curious if there is a reason to use the non generic precompiled kernel (is there some specific one for intel)?
<phaer> is it possible to keep to home directories completly synced?
<phaer> or at least all documents and evolution data?
<evon> Ronnyh: still didn't work. i cant see the other computer when i click on network
<evon> Ronnyh: the folders are shared and the software was installed automatically
<Ronnyh> did you restart like it said?
<Ronnyh> evon, restart samba
<burntresistor> i just got amsn and some of the people on my list have a  red x next to there name and it says im no logner on there list is that a bug?
<CaT_MaNZz> vaul: ty but this is not what im searching for
<IndyGunFreak> burntresistor: well, ask them..
<vaul> CaT_MaNZz: Ohh, how curious. And what you are searching for? Not for a way to restore MBR or GRUB?
<IndyGunFreak> burntresistor: i don't seem to have that issue w/ Pidgin (i have like 5 msn contacts)
<CaT_MaNZz> i had a ubuntu grub, but i had installed another system on my laptop and that system only can see windows (not ubuntu)
<burntresistor> if i am blocked they wouldnt get a message so isnt it mute to ask them and it did happen
<syntax\> how can i open .doc files as ease as if i open it on word?
<EdgEy> doesnt mean blocked could just be deleted
<vaul> CaT_MaNZz: And this system is windows?
<burntresistor> yeah i usually use pidgin
<will_> quick question: what's the best way to disable automatic startup for xchat on xubuntu?
<burntresistor> but pidgin wont do video
<IndyGunFreak> burntresistor: true..
<Bigshot_> how can i get rid of this uncaught exception windows?
<Bigshot_> it's stuck on my desktop
<vaul> CaT_MaNZz: Sorry, understand you wrong way, wait a sec.
<CaT_MaNZz> vaul the sistem which f*cked up my grub is  OS x
<CaT_MaNZz> :)
<evon> Ronnyh: i've restarted samba on both computers but when i click on network all i see is "Windows Network"
<CaT_MaNZz> but now .. the boot manager of osx sees only windows partition
<Ronnyh> evon, and you cant open it?
<IndyGunFreak> CaT_MaNZz: i dont think grub can see OSX.. but i'm not sure.. you could try using the Ubuntu live CD to reinstall grub.
<evon> Ronnyh: nope can't open it
<vaul> CaT_MaNZz: You was so afraid to say that? I think you just need to replace OS X loader by GRUB. As far as I know GRUB is capable of loading probably any system/
<CooPs89> The connection information says my "ath5k_pci" driver has "2 Mb/s" and the speed is horribly slow, even though it's a 54 Mbit capable card and router, it worked outside ubuntu, help me please...
<yowshi> can anyone help me record from my webcam without breraking my systam please
<Ronnyh> evon, strange, i did same as on that link i sent and it worked.
<Ronnyh> did it yesterday
<Dr_Willis> evon:  i often have to enter the 'full path' to the remotemachine/shares to get them seen the first time.
<jake> CooPs89 your network is to slow
<vaul> CaT_MaNZz: Google is simple, google is fun. Try this: http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t3622.html .
<CooPs89> it's not my network
<evon> Dr_Willis: I have no idea how to do that
<jake> your pci card coops89
<CooPs89> i have an usb dongle that i tested the same time, and it got up to 54 mbit per second
<Ronnyh> aaa yes, smth like    smb://computername/foldername
<vaul> CaT_MaNZz: Did you caugt it?
<Dr_Willis> evon:  in the 'address bar' enter a path like --> smb://black/public1/
<syntax\> guys, a workstation running on ubuntu 8.10, wont boot normally anymore.. if i was to boot it, it gives me a (initramfs) terminal.
<syntax\> how could i fix this?
<jigp> hello guys how can I get rid of this " DCOP communications error There was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE. The message returned by the system was: Could not open network socket Please check that the dcopserver program is running" ? I am using gnome 8.04.. but if I go back to KDE, I cannot access my home folder account.so I stick now to gnome and I can see the folders. but this wizard bar is annoying always pop up...how to get
<evon> Dr_Willis: well it's kinda working now. when i try to enter the directory it's asking me for  a password. But i never set a password on either computer for the network
<jake> you must reconfigure it syntax
<vaul> jigp: I think that first step is using pastebin.
<k> olá
<Dr_Willis> evon:  no idea on that. if its a Linux box you are connecting to. use 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' to set a samba password for that user.
<NoOneImportant> is it the work of a third party repository, or is there really a kernel update to 2.6.29?
<Guest29736> alguem  fala  portugues?
<mmcji> howdee
<mmcji> is there a command I can run that will tell me the last applications that were installed?
<unop> NoOneImportant, you can look at the source of that update.   apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.29
<frustrateduser> well, i'm going back to windows
<NoOneImportant> ok, it's from http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main Packages
<unop> mmcji,  grep -i installed /var/log/dpkg.log | tail -n 50
<frustrateduser> this is ridiculous, when wireless cards are easy to install, maybe i'll consider going to a desktop os that's *nix based
<NoOneImportant> my wlan device worked out of the box
<unop> !wireless > frustrateduser
<ubottu> frustrateduser, please see my private message
<FloridaGuy> anyone know anygood icons for awn/avant
<NoOneImportant> ...for this version
<socomred420247> any 1 know how to install drivers for a geforce 8800gt on ubuntu "/ iv bin trying to fix this for days.
<frustrateduser> definitely bought a new card today.
<pdfedit> I want to annotate a PDF with stickies and highlighting. Can any Linux software do that?
<unop> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest10152> hiya
<buntunub> some wireless cards dont yet work in linux particularly if the firmware is new and proprietary
<frustrateduser> pretty sure i bought a card that a few users said "worked right out of the box"
<Guest10152> jamie
<vaul> pdfedit: I think than okular can, but you better check youself.
<buntunub> you are welcome to help reverse engineer the driver
<frustrateduser> the linksys wusb54gc
<Guest10152> do you know how to work the desktop cube
<RAdams> Hi. Shortcuts using my Super ("Windows") key are no longer working. The system allows they key to be used as a shortcut, but if it's as if something is trapping it. Any ideas?
<Dante123> hi all, installed the firstclass client from http://www.firstclass.com/Divisions/FAV13-0024FC95/?Plugin=FC&OpenItemURL=S047C50E4 but when I try to run it I get "error about missing error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  Could this be because I am running 64 bit 9.04???
<Nrbelex> Hi, I've got a blank HD and I want to dual boot Win7 & Ubuntu. What's the order I have to install them in?
<Dante123> Should I try to reinstall and use some kind of force command (heard something about that before)?
<frustrateduser> buntunub: i would love to help, but again, would probably be on a laptop that I don't need. I was considering serious devleopment for some projects on a linux distro but after 9 hours of wasting time trying to setup internet, I think I'm just going to give up
<unop> !info  	 libqt3-mt | Dante123
<jaypur> my laptop doest accept any type of copy of ubuntu, just the original cd... what sould i do to install 9.04 in a normal cd?
<RAdams> Nrbelex: windows, then ubuntu
<Dante123> Nrbelex from my experience, always do windows first, then ubuntu afterwards
<unop> Dante123, install the libqt3-mt package
<Nrbelex> RAdams, Dantel123 - great, thanks
<evon> ok thanks it worked
<Dante123> unop is there a 64 versus 32 bit problem here or just a missing package?
<RAdams> Shortcuts using my Super ("Windows") key are no longer working. The system allows they key to be used as a shortcut, but if it's as if something is trapping it. Any ideas?
<RAdams> Dante123: what unop said. you don't seem to have that package.
<Wavesonics> I JUST DELETED A VERY IMPORTAINT FODLER ON MY SERVER!!!! How do i recover it!!!!!
<unop> Dante123, this definitely says a 64bit package is available - http://tinyurl.com/pdlpvd
<unop> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<atrius> hello everyone
<unop> Dante123, what does this command give you?   apt-cache policy libqt3-mt
<atrius> i have a somewhat unusual question.. anyone have a Mac running Leopard laying around?
<RAdams> !hello | atrius
<ubottu> atrius: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<smoking> Hi when im using firefox with flash installed under the new 9.04 ubuntu and im watching videos on youtube the cpu load is extremly high is that normal?
<yowshi> can anyone help me record from my webcam without breaking my system please
<RAdams> smoking: no, it isn't. There is an open bug on launchpad about this.
<iPlayCycloDS> shit
<iPlayCycloDS> yowshi> can anyone help me record from my webcam without breaking my system please
<iPlayCycloDS> <06:02:27> <RAdams> smoking: no, it isn't. There is an open bug on launchpad about this.
<iPlayCycloDS> <06:02:29> * vmlinz has left #ubuntu
<iPlayCycloDS> <06:02:31> * juntalis has joined #ubuntu
<iPlayCycloDS> <06:02:33> <iPlayCycloDS> shit
<FloodBot3> iPlayCycloDS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pik}> :)
<vahnx> anyone know how to unmount a drive from the desktop that was manually mounted by command line, just by right clicking and unmounting?
<atrius> vahnx: did you mount it as root?
<vahnx> yeah from command line
<atrius> vahnx: or using sudo
<smoking> RAdams: is there a workaround at the moment?
<unop> vahnx, manually dismount it at the command line ..
<vahnx> either way
<atrius> vahnx: then if you're not logged into X as root.. then no
<RAdams> smoking: try downgrading to flash 9, but no promises
<vahnx> yeah i know, but there should be a way to like gksudo when u right click unmount
<atrius> vahnx: logically that makes sense.. i imagine simply no ones added that
<CooPs89> firefox can't connect when i used ipconfig wlan1 down to test my connected wlan0 interface...
<mmcji> unop: great, thanks
<vahnx> ah i see. well thanks. =D
<unop> vahnx,  well, you could have mounted the volume using the GUI - in which case you wouldn't need a superuser to intervene
<smoking> anyone tried to use flash 9 in 9.04 and had a performence gain ?
<CooPs89> how do I make firefox use the wlan0 interface?
<vahnx> it was an unclean shutdown so i had to manually mount it with a force
<atrius> so... any Mac people around at the moment? i'm needing the output of a particular command from a Leopard machine
<toor_> what is the command in terminal for installing packages?
<vahnx> apt-get
<unop> toor_, apt-get install package
<toor_> thx
<RAdams> aptitude install or apt-get install
<Wavesonics> On a Server install, is there anyway I can enable a recycling bin type delete system?
<Cloacker> can't compile C++ source code after switch from ubuntu 8.04 32 Bit to 9.08 64 Bit. : filename.cpp:28: error: 'strlen' was not declared in this scope
<Cloacker> On Ubuntu 8.04 my code compiled without errors
<unop> Cloacker,  sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Cloacker> unop: this is allready installed
<atrius> so... no one around has a Mac laying around? :)
<dtchen> Cloacker: what namespace is being used?
<Cloacker> "using namespace std;"
<Cloacker> without the "
<dtchen> Cloacker: also, which preprocessor includes are used?
<RAdams> Shortcuts using my Super ("Windows") key are no longer working. The system allows they key to be used as a shortcut, but if it's as if something is trapping it. Any ideas?
<Cloacker> #include <iostream>
<Cloacker> #include <iomanip>
<Cloacker> #include "function.h"
<Cloacker> #include <cstdio>
<FloodBot3> Cloacker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> atrius, /j #mac     .. this is #ubuntu
<atrius> unop: ah, domo :)
<Dante123> i'm having lots of freezing up under newly installed 9.04 64 bit version....anyone else having this trouble?  Making me want to go back to 32 bit unless this is due to some other problem.  Was just in pidgin and then opening synaptic and everything freezes.  CTRL ALT Backspace did nothing even though I installed dontzap and then ran a command to renable it.
<dtchen> Cloacker: you're missing <cstring>
<atrius> unop: for some reason.. them having a channel on here didn't occur to me.. ;)
<carick> is there a ``command'' in vim to comment a line (or multiple lines)
<Dante123> Anyone else experience freezing with 9.04 or with 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<vaul> RAdams: Look through layout changing options with attention.
<CooPs89> okay I have isolated the PCI card
<CooPs89> testing with a 54 mbit usb dongle
<CooPs89> with the pci card down
<Cloacker> ok, i added cstring now, but now i get: 29: error: ISO C++ forbids variable length array 'textfile'
<CooPs89> and connection works just find
<CooPs89> fine
<RAdams> vaul: keyboard layout options?
<vaul> RAdams: Some action possible could be binded to the super key.
<vaul> RAdams: Yes, exactly.
<dtchen> Cloacker: please note that newer versions of g++ are much more strict regarding preprocessor directives and prototypes
<unop> carick,  depends on the language you are coding or what that language defines as a comment ..  usually something like  s/^/#/  does
<Dante123> btw, with my earlier problem with missing libqt3-mt....I do have it installed.  COuld this be a 32 bit versus 64 bit thing?
<Cloacker> dtchen: was has changed from 4.2.3 to 4.3.3?
<syntax\> http://pastebin.com/d3a11330d -- ubuntu failed to boot normally, could any one help me out? i copied what is said before it launched ash shell..
<RAdams> vaul: interesting. changing lock desktop from ctrl alt L to super L completely ruined use of the super key. Thanks for the pointing, it's fine now!
<carick>  unop: i know it depends on the language, and i also know vim can determine that because one of the fold options is to put {{{ in a comment at the beginning of the fold and }}} at the end of it
<ravager> hello
<vaul> ravager: What have you broken?
<carick> !hello | ravager
<ubottu> ravager: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<syntax\> the system lost /sbin/init.. could anyone help me out? could i still recover this system
<ravager> lol, nothing yet
<Kevin`> what kernel can I use for xen dom0 in ubuntu 9.04
<vaul> ravager: It's really good ;-)
<brodymcd> I'm having trouble with my wireless since my upgrade to 9.04.... can see wireless connections, but can't connect to my home connection... RARELY it works, but even when it does, cannot access any webpages - I have a dell inspiron 1526 with a broadcom card. Things worked pretty well in 8.10
<syntax\> vaul: could you check this out? http://pastebin.com/d3a11330d maybe you could help me out..
<jaffa__> :)
<RB2> Is there a way to list packages w/ apt-get?
<ravager> i installed all the updates the system wanted and then upgraded to 9.04...only to find my sound was no longer working.
<jaypur> people, my laptop is rejecting "copies" of ubuntu, just acept the original one from canonical
<vaul> syntax\: What happened?
<syntax\> have you seen what's on pastebin?
<puff> visudo doesn't seem to be respecting either VISUAL or EDITOR.  How do I get visudo to use emacs?
<functionofxy> I seem to be in a (rare) dependency hell. anyone good w/ dpkg/apt?
<ravager> After trying to figure out what went wrong, I gave up and did a fresh install of 8.10
<deww> anyone know of a quick and dirty way to change the default xterm size in xubuntu's default terminal app? ubuntu / gnometerm "honors" /usr/share/vte/termcap/xterm
<ravager> Should i install all the system updates and not upgrade?
<Cloacker> Why did my code compile without <cstring> before?
<syntax\> vaul: have you checked the pastebin link? (http://pastebin.com/d3a11330d) well when i started the said machine, it just went like that. i have no idea what triggered it to boot on initramfs.. and as reading those lines, im guessing my harddrive failed or crashed?
<beg2h8ubuntu> Hi I have no sound at all on my comp with ubuntu and I know nothing about linux can soume one help me please?
<ravager> i had the same problem beg2h8ubuntu
<vaul> syntax\: Ggg. It is sying that you do not have init.rd directory. Maybe some issues with grub, which make it load wrong partition?
<Cloacker> Ok, i fixed it now, but get a new error: error: 'atoi' was not declared in this scope
<yowshi> can anyone help me record from my webcam without breaking my system please
<beg2h8ubuntu> ravager - ok. So how do I fix it? lol
<vaul> syntax\: I think that you should check you grub configuration.
<ravager> well, i gave up and did a fresh install of 8.10, lol. I'm sure there's a better way though
<syntax\> hold on
<D3RGPS31> How can I mount a journaled hfsplus partition
<beg2h8ubuntu> oh geez. I hope so.
<pik}> beg2h8ubuntu: type alsamixer in a terminal and change the bars to max
<jkl> Ubuntu rocks
<beg2h8ubuntu> I need to get into the sound config but dont know how
<syntax\> vaul: where is the grub configuration?
<ravager> see, i had done all that. My sytem showed my card was detected and I had all my volume lvls maxed.
<beg2h8ubuntu> tried that it said bash: aslamixer: command not found
<pik}> beg2h8ubuntu: alsamixer
<beg2h8ubuntu> bash: aslamixer: command not found
<Ljorring> beg2h8ubuntu: alsamixer <--
<ravager> al
<vaul> syntax\: Hold on for a while.
<pik}> :D
<beg2h8ubuntu> oh duh spelling sorry
 * ravager knows next to nothing about linux
<steven_> hello. how do I check how much space my partition that I'm running ubuntu on has?
<beg2h8ubuntu> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<th0r> syntax\, the grub conf is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ljorring> beg2h8ubuntu: actually
<Ljorring> beg2h8ubuntu: I had no sound on my ubuntu 1 hour ago
<vaul> syntax\: I'm lagging, sorry. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ljorring> beg2h8ubuntu: a guy in here helped me out
<deww> steven_: df
<Ljorring> beg2h8ubuntu: now u get the commands, I got :P
<beg2h8ubuntu> lol
<Ljorring> beg2h8ubuntu: killall pulseaudio;start-pulseaudio-x11
 * ravager throws his hands in the air
<steven_> deww, thanks
<Ljorring> beg2h8ubuntu: does it hate u?
<Dr_Willis> ravager:  taking up interpertive dance?
<ravager> something like that, lol
<beg2h8ubuntu> pulseaudio: no process killed
<beg2h8ubuntu> bash: start-pulseaudio-x11: command not found
<D3RGPS31> How can I mount a journaled hfsplus partition <.<
<beg2h8ubuntu> I think so lol
<ravager> i think i just wont install that pulse audio stuff
<Ljorring> beg2h8ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<vaul> By the way, people, do grub 2 support graphic boot out of the box?
<Dr_Willis> ravager:  i think im the only person in the world that never seems to have pulse audio issues...  i must be special
<vaul> Dr_Willis: No, me too.
<beg2h8ubuntu> Reading package lists... Done
<beg2h8ubuntu> Building dependency tree
<beg2h8ubuntu> Reading state information... Done
<beg2h8ubuntu> pulseaudio is already the newest version.
<beg2h8ubuntu> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<beg2h8ubuntu>   miro-data libboost-python1.34.1
<FloodBot3> beg2h8ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ravager> you must be. I don't know if thats the problem for sure, but I know that once it appeared on my system, no more sound.
<Ljorring> beg2h8ubuntu: dont have to paste it all
<pik}> i never had problem with pulseaudio. but the wlan? many hours spended..
<kitche> D3RGPS31: mount -t hfsplus -o /dev/<device> <mountpoint>
<Ljorring> beg2h8ubuntu: pulseaudio -D
<beg2h8ubuntu> sorry
<kitche> D3RGPS31: opps after the -o put ro
<syntax\> vaul: on the initramfs there is no /boot/grug/menu.lst
<D3RGPS31> kitche: any way for write support aswell
<kitche> D3RGPS31: just mount it as normal but the hfsplug journal might get corrupted
<Ljorring> beg2h8ubuntu: the command I gave you there was the last command I executed, and I had sound
<jaypur> people, my laptop is rejecting "copies" of ubuntu, just acept the original one from canonical
<kitche> hfsplus*
<ravager> i think i'll stick with 8.10 until i hear something about a fix or whatever
<jaypur> i think im the onlu one with that problem
<ravager> and update everything except that pulseaudio stuff.
<beg2h8ubuntu> failed to find original dlopen loader operation not permitted
<Ljorring> beg2h8ubuntu: try sudo killall pulseaudio; start pulseaudio-x11 again
<vaul> syntax\: Check your /boot/grub.lst on the /dev/sda, or how main drive is called on your system.
<pik}> jaypur: lol never heard of. find anything at google?
<Ljorring> beg2h8ubuntu: without 'again'
<kitche> D3RGPS31: as in don't use the -o ro option for mount or go -o rw
<jaypur> pik}, i think im the first person in the world with that kind of problem
<D3RGPS31> kitche: i mount it was rw, but it stays as ro
<pik}> haha probably
<jaypur> pik}, just accept original copies
<Dr_Willis> jaypur:  check the md5sum of the compies? how did you copy them? ive seen some old machines not like cd+r but did on with cd-r (and visa versa)
<jaypur> pik}, so if you record an ubuntu image, it doesnt work, neither usb startup....
<ashbringer> Is there a way to have both an auto-mounted, encrypted $HOME and an auto-mounted, encrypted ~/Private?
<syntax\> vaul: im trying to boot it on a live cd..
<holzmodem> is there a way to move the addressfield of nautilus right of the icons? (code patch?)
<th0r> ashbringer, check encfs I think it is called
<jaypur> Dr_Disk, my laptop didn't accept a cd-rw and a cd-r, but accept the original one from canonical...
<Dr_Willis> ashbringer:  you could make .bashrc or .bash_profile mount the encrypted thing I guess.
<syntax\> vaul: im not comfy with the initramfs terminal
<pik}> jaypur: hm, weird. have you checked the md5sum as Dr_Willis suggested?
<vaul> syntax\: Right idea, it would be easier this way.
<pik}> on the iso file
<ashbringer> th0r: encfs is user-space, so it's way inferior to ecryptfs
<ashbringer> Dr_Willis: then I'd have to have my password in cleartext.
<vaul> syntax\: I thought you're already using livdCD. Weechat?
<jaypur> pik}, no
<syntax\> vaul: i could also doit remotely. lol im moving from one pc to another to talk to you..
<beg2h8ubuntu> start: Need to be root
<pik}> jaypur: are you burning from ubuntu?
<jaypur> pik}, but ive installed in another pcs with the same cd... and my laptop didnt go
<jaypur> pik}, buring image
<vaul> syntax\: But what do you do before you used to have this problem?
<jaypur> pik}, burning*
<syntax\> none, i just pasted the problem
<jaypur> pik}, look, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1154641
<frustrateduser_> if i am using kubuntu, is it possible to use ubuntu instead?
<frustrateduser_> or possibly switch between the two de?
<yowshi> can anyone help me record from my webcam without breaking my system please
<kitche> D3RGPS31: maybe you can't mount hfsplus as rewrite on ubuntu without fuse addon not sure I don't use hfsplus very often
<kaddi_>  if i wanted to use the registry-tools package from samba would i have to install something else, or only that package? how do i launch their registry editor?
<ithink> hi
<puff> By the way, in case anybody else is curious, the trick to using emacs (or really any use of the EDITOR or VISUAL env variable) with visudo is to set EDITOR in the actual sudo command, so the env variable is set on the process that sudo starts.
<beg2h8ubuntu> ?
<puff> E.g. $ sudo EDITOR=emacs visudo
<ithink> is any LAMP master here ?
<puff> ithink: What's a LAMP master?
<vaul> frustrateduser: It really is. Just install "ubuntu-desktop" metapackage, most packages are similar i both versions.
<sparr> Where do you install games/apps/etc under ~?  Is there some sort of standard for that?  I took an idea from an installer I ran across a long time ago and use a hierarchy of subfolders under ~/.local including bin/ and lib/ and opt/games/
<Jeruvy> kaddi_: your question doesn't make any sense...want to try again?
<puff> ithink: I've been doing web programming since 1994, maybe I can help.
<ithink> a guy who understants LAMP config
<puff> ithink: Well, ask your question and I'll give it a shot.
<pik}> jaypur: really weird problem :O
<jaypur> pik}, i need to install 9.04 in ext4, but i can install it by upgrading...
<jaypur> pik}, yeah really weird, i think it is the laptop
<Selva> hey guys, new to ubuntu and linux... i have ran into a problem last night, all of a sudden i cannot access my second HDD I get an error box pop up saying "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError." and in details it says "libhal.c 1399 : wrong reply from hald. Expecting an array.  *new line*   org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.InvalidMountOption"     It is an NTFS file system, and it was working just fine untill i turned off and came ba
<Jeruvy> ithink: for L, try whatever linux distro you use, for Apache, try #http, for MySQL, try #mysql, for PHP try ##php
<eseven73> is there something better than audacity? Im getting errors trying to open simple .wav files
<mikechelen> eseven73, tried vlc?
<Jeruvy> eseven73: you talk of blasphemy :)
<jaypur> pik}, im looking foward to receive the 9.04 "original" cd
<kaddi_> aptitude proposes a package called "registry-tools" to edit the windows registry. I want to use that tool, but don't have any other samba component installed. basically i want to be able to take a look at the registry of my dualboot windows system when i feel like it.
<pik}> jaypur: yeah..i dont know...but maybe you got some weird setting in your bios?
<eseven73> mikechelen, no I need to edit .wav files
<eseven73> not play them
<Jeruvy> kaddi_: try ##windows
<ashbringer> Is there a way to have both an auto-mounted, encrypted $HOME and an auto-mounted, encrypted ~/Private?
<vaul> syntax\: Are you still here?
<jaypur> pik}, maybe, when i called hp, they said i need a sata driver to boot... but at the "original" cd i could do everything...
<Jeruvy> kaddi_: I would not trust any linux app with the windows registry period.
<jaypur> pik}, the problem is, accept original, do not on copies... got it?
<jaypur> pik}, very weird
<syntax\> yes
<ithink> puff meet me in private
<syntax\> @ vaul sorry
<syntax\> it booted already on livecd
<kaddi_> Jeruvy ok, I'll have a look for myself then
<vaul> syntax\: It's nothing to excuse about. I have proposition.
<mikechelen> eseven73, hmm there must be something wrong with the config, audacity usually works ok
<pik}> jaypur: yeah.. maybe it is some kind of burning settings that your laptop doesent support
<kaddi_> jeruvy thanks anyways
<frustrateduser_> vaul: i'm running tha tcommand now, how do i switch betwen desktops? is it an option @ boottime?
<eseven73> mikechelen, yea I know, I never had probs with it before
<syntax\> vaul: what is it sir
<steven_> How do I fix the GRUB menu? I installed Win 7 over my Win Vista partition, but now GRUB doesn't start. I know that my ubuntu partition is still there.
<jaypur> pik}, yeah, that could be a problem, but i've created a start up usb, and it didnt work....
<Selva> no one has anything for me???
<Jeruvy> kaddi_: don't thank me for sane advice... :)
<syntax\> vaul: i already have terminal access
<jaypur> pik}, but what you said is not so wrong...
<ithink> can someone please help me configure my lamp server ?
<Jeruvy> !ask | ithink
<ubottu> ithink: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<beg2h8ubuntu> dont feel bad I feel the same way
<syntax\> guess not.
<pik}> jaypur: try burning with k3b and use standard settings
<syntax\> can i enable ssh on livecd?
<mikechelen> eseven73, what error is showing? does this happen with all .wav files
<pik}> you also got md5-check there
<eseven73> yea
<vaul> syntax\: OK. ALT+CTRL+FX, if you're about to switch virtual consoles, seventh is the X server.
<Sebboh> jaypur, pik}, I haven't been paying attention, but if your laptop has an OS and you can burn a CD *in* that drive, do that.  Most drives can read CDs that they burned themselves! :)
<ithink> how can i configure mysql server to accept connections from the network ?
<Jeruvy> eseven73: you sure it's not a disk (storage) issue?
<RxDx> doesnt linux skype support webcam yet?
<Sebboh> syntax\, sure, sudo apt-get install ssh
<Jeruvy> ithink: ask in #mysql about 'bind-address'
<syntax\> vaul: hold on a sec
<eseven73> mikechelen, "Audacity had to make a guess at the type of file the Audio may be bogus" tells me to rename the file but Its a good name
<jaypur> pik}, Sebboh, nice, it reads the cd but it doest go further....
<ithink> ty
<pik}> Sebboh: yes your right
<kaddi_> jeruvy there are quite a lot widely used linux-based registry editors out there. Have been for a lot of years as well. I'm just to stupid to get them from a bootable-iso onto my system, which is why I'm looking for something that doesn't need to be extracted
<vaul> syntax\: Why can't you just replace you get crazed grub with unetbootin?
<eseven73> Jeruvy, 25 gigs left, not  a storage issue that I know of
<mikechelen> eseven73, does it still work okay with that warning?
<eseven73> no
<pik}> jaypur: can you burn a new cd from the laptop in ubuntu?
<pik}> using k3b
<jaypur> pik}, yeah i can do that
<beg2h8ubuntu> Anyone else know about sound config?
<Jeruvy> kaddi_: I wouldn't use a windows app to adjust gnome or xorg stuff, I wouldn't ask ubuntu about windows registry editors...its a fools game IMHO
<jaypur> pik}, i'll just wait the upgrade to 9.04
<eseven73> mikechelen, I think the output sound settings need configuring in audacity, one sec
<mikechelen> eseven73, filename should not matter, does it happen with all .wav? file might be corrupt
<Sebboh> jaypur, pik}, hm, also, if you're getting a read error when using the CD..  Have you checked for bad ram?  There's a memory test feature built into the liveCD, from the main boot menu.
<jaypur> pik}, the boot from usb didnt work....
<syntax\> vaul: what do you mean
<mikechelen> eseven73, audio device config is often the cause
<Selva> as with my question, i just got a new message box pop up, "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" errrr?????
<jaypur> Sebboh, no, it just keep _ bliking...
<eseven73> no file not courrup they play in other players
<jaypur> Sebboh, the installer of ubuntu doesnt go on when i boot in
<pik}> jaypur: i've never boot from usb so i dont know
<Sebboh> jaypur, I see, gotcha.
<Jeruvy> beg2h8ubuntu: have you looked atthe great sound thread on ubuntuforums.org?
<quiksilver> can anyone help me identify what kind of dvds my dvd burner is compatible with?
<beg2h8ubuntu> yes I have and I still cant get it working
<quiksilver> i keep inserting a blank dvd and it doesnt recognize it
<jaypur> Sebboh, its like, it accepts "original" cd, and not copies, got it?
<beg2h8ubuntu> thats why I am here
<kaddi_> jeruvy imho there is not much difference between an ubuntu application handling the windwos registry and ubuntu reading and writing on ntfs. but still, I get your point :)
<jaypur> pik}, but i'll burn one... and see what happens
<Cloacker> Now my code compiles again. Thanks for all.
<pik}> jaypur: yeah do that
<eseven73> mikechelen, yea it was just not configred :D
<eseven73> configured*
<Sebboh> jaypur, yes, I've seen that happen on older CDROM drives (and old floppy drives).
<mrwes> quiksilver, DVD-R or DVD+R
<FunPhantom> jaypur does the installer load? and then the options start reading the cd and then stop and do nothing?
<Jeruvy> beg2h8ubuntu: ok, the alsa pointer is a very good one, thought I'd ask.
<pik}> maybe it will work if your lucky :)
<jaypur> Sebboh, just a _ blinking?
<mpontillo> Selva: there is a thread here with a suggestion to debug the problem: http://forum.ntfs-3g.org/viewtopic.php?p=2595&sid=c298826acf8a60d238b4b51f7aef582d -- looks like running a "checkdisk" from Windows fixed the problem. can you pastebin the output of: egrep -i 'dma|sd|ntfs' /var/log/daemon.log*
<quiksilver> DVD-R
<quiksilver> mrwes: i cant understand why it doesnt recognize anything in the drive
<jaypur> FunPhantom, when it had vista yes, but now that i have only linux, it boots and go _ blinking...
<pdfedit> How can I annotate PDF files under Linux?
<Jeruvy> kaddi_: ubuntu doesn't know a dword from a binary..
<vaul> syntax\: I mean this: http://launchpad.net/unetbootin . It could be used to restore MBR's. I personally think it is the fastest way.
<Sebboh> jaypur, no, I mean read errors.. it has to do with misaligned parts inside the cd drive..
<mrwes> quiksilver, yah...my HP Pavillion can only read DVD-R, and write to DVD+R
<Sebboh> jaypur, and failure to boot could be a read error that happens very early on. *shrug*
<vaul> syntax\: Boot to live cd, install this and reboot to drive.
<FunPhantom> [jaypur]: hmmm i have this problems with a winxp installed :(
<Sebboh> Gotta run, see you all.
<jaypur> Sebboh, hm... like, boot and then *shrug*
<quiksilver> mrwes: this doesnt even read the dvd-r
<mrwes> quiksilver, common for older drives -- is this an older computer?
<vaul> syntax\: You should be promted to fix MBR.
<Selva> mpontillo: errrrr??? in windows language??? still havn't quite figured the ins let alone the outs of ubuntu yet
<quiksilver> mrwes:  yeah its from like 03  - 04
<My_nick_name_is_> good night for all
<vaul> syntax\: It helped me personally, when offtopic system erased my MBR.
<mrwes> quiksilver, after it tries to read the drive, check dmesg | tail from the terminal and see if there are any error messages
<vaul> syntax\: I think it could be useful to you too.
<mikechelen> eseven73, yay, good to hear :)
<mpontillo> Selva: I don't have a Windows system running at this moment, but I believe if you right-click the drive and choose something like "properties" there is a "tools" menu with an option to check the drive for errors. I'd do that, and then see if you can see the drive from Linux again
<vaul> syntax\: What about it?
<gtupa> anyone know alsa really well
<beg2h8ubuntu> haha no :(
<syntax\> vaul: how do i install that sir?
<mikechelen> pdfedit, check out pdfedit and jarnal
<quiksilver> mrwes: there doesnt appear to me, it just sucks because i need to burn some software on dvd and no burning software recognizes anything in the drive
<Selva> oh yeah i understood that part, that's no problem... just gotta install windows :(... but the rest of what you said can you pastebin the output of: egrep -i 'dma|sd|ntfs' /var/log/daemon.log* im guessing is "like" a windows memory dump? but ummm, yeah, very new to linux
<mrwes> quiksilver, did you burn DVD-R in Windows at some point with this computer?
<Slasher`> well now 2 pints has finished again, thats it, nothing decent on tv anymore
<quiksilver> mrwes: windows had the same issue
<Slasher`> oops, wrong channel, ignore that, sorry peeps
<quiksilver> mrwes: however, on the drive it explicitly says DVD-R
<quiksilver> mrwes: could it be the brand of cd? its sony 16x
<pik}> jaypur: i was thinking. you got any other OS that you burned by yourself?
<mpontillo> Selva: oh, check the topic - there is a "pastebin" you can use to avoid cluttering the channel with log output. you just run that command (from a terminal window) and copy/paste the output. or run "sudo aptitude install pastebinit" and then run: egrep -i 'dma|sd|ntfs' /var/log/daemon.log* | pastebinit
<mikechelen> pdfedit, or xournal
<pik}> jaypur:  try to boot with those if you have any
<mpontillo> !terminal | Selva
<ubottu> Selva: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gh0st3r> whats the easiest way to open a 7z file?
<PhotoJim> quiksilver: that can sometimes be a media issue... it can also be a hardware issue.  there are two lasers in DVD readers and burners, one for DVD and one for CD.  if the DVD laser fails, you can get that symptom.
<yowshi> can anyone help me record from my webcam without breaking my system please
<quiksilver> PhotoJim:  yeah im really at a loss
<Jeruvy> gh0st3r: 7zip...
<PhotoJim> quiksilver: try different media first.  also, if the laser theory is right it can be verified by trying to read a DVD also.  the same laser reads.
<pik}> yowshi: checkout http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Graphics_and_Video_Applications
<jaypur> pik}, i have one from M$, but i think its an error from recording... as like you told me
<Jeruvy> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<omacPlace2> ocropus page data/testimages/simple.png FATAL: /usr/local/share/ocropus/models/default.fst: cannot open file for reading
<quiksilver> PhotoJim:  can i try an actual dvd, like a movie?
<pik}> jaypur: yeah thats the one making most sense for me
<PhotoJim> quiksilver: indeed you can.
<jaypur> pik}, because in my older computer all copies work, and they were recorded at it... so... makes really sense what you told me....
<quiksilver> PhotoJim: if it reads, its certainly a media issue
<PhotoJim> quiksilver: well, not necessarily "certainly", but much more probable.
<Luigi> Ok, I'm on 8.04 and want to install all the recommended packages that haven't been downloading. I marked it to do that with all new packages in Synaptic, but want to retroactively apply it to all of the packages currently on my system. How can I do this?
<pik}> jaypur: lets hope it is so easy. i've never failed a burning with k3b :)
<jaypur> pik}, yeah, lets see that... but anyway, it makes really sense, and ill receive my copy soon...
<hotboy251> is it ok if i ask a noob question about ubuntu on a ps3
<yowshi> pik}: i think kino doesnt capture from usb webcams
<yowshi> pik}: and i have yetbnto get cinlerella to work
<Slasher`> yowshi; try cheese?
<jaypur> pik}, the weird thing is that the start-up usb didnt work
<quiksilver> PhotoJim: it works alright, dvds that is
<Jeruvy> yowshi: try cheese :)
<Selva> mpontillo: i have run the command, did you want the output file or a copy of a section?
<jafo409> hello everybody! i have this weird problem.. the alt key self activates when typing in office apps.. im not sure how to manage to stay awake all night typing because of this, thanks
<Slasher`> Jeruvy; snap
<PhotoJim> quiksilver: media's your most likely cause then.  have access to other blank DVD media?
<quiksilver> PhotoJim: now im afraid to waste more money on dvds that might not work though, dont i have to get lucky with the brand?
<pik}> jaypur: yeah that's what bother me. if that wouldent happend, i'll be sure on that the problem came from burning failure
<jaypur> pik}, the good thing is i have eliminated vista from my lap, even the vista stick
<pik}> good job!
<pik}> :)
<jaypur> pik}, its like free from m$
<PhotoJim> quiksilver: well some DVDs are better than others but Verbatims are always good, and if you can find them (usually ahve to mail order) Taiyo Yudens are really good too
<mrwes> quiksilver, from a terminal type sudo lshw -C disk
<yowshi> Slasher`: Jeruvy everyone says try cheese btu cheese alwaysd crashes especially when i try to record with it. and then i have tpo reboot before i can use my webcam again
<pik}> jaypur: i got totally free like 6 moths ago
<jaypur> pik}, the only thing here is the mouse...
<pik}> never been better
<yowshi> so cheese doesnt work
<pik}> haha i also got MS mouse
<pik}> 3.0
<Slasher`> :(
<quiksilver> mrwes: what am i looking for
<jaypur> pik}, and it has a xp in my old pc because i need to run some softwares that people ask for
<mrwes> quiksilver, something like this:        product: DVD+-RW ND-6500A
<quiksilver>  DVD+RW DV-W58E
<mrwes> quiksilver, there ya go....no -  only +
<yowshi> grrr even webcam studio crashes on me
<PhotoJim> quiksilver: yup, he nailed it, you have an old burner that doesn't do DVD-R media, only DVD+R
<quiksilver> mrwes: ahhh
<mrwes> quiksilver, you need DVD+R
<Slasher`> yowshi; have you tried a different usb port?
<pik}> jaypur: im forced to use windoze with virtualbox cuz my bank dont support linux :(
<mrwes> :)
<quiksilver> mrwes: you're awesome, thanks so much
<yowshi> and every god damned time a programme using the webcam crashes i have to reboot
<quiksilver> PhotoJim: thanks so much also
<PhotoJim> quiksilver: np
<Slasher`> pik}; have you tried using wine to emulate a browser for your bank?
<yowshi> Slasher`: whats the usb port have to do with anything. either the programme works or it doesnt
<mrwes> quiksilver, I have an older drive in my server...same thing, only +R
<soluxione> #soluxione
<yowshi> Slasher`: besides cheese can see from the webcam just crashes on record
<quiksilver> mrwes: that's funny, i thought +r was NEWER technology
<Slasher`> yowshi; the program works for me, if the usb port is dodgy it may cause the program to crash.. just an idea
<mrwes> quiksilver, unfortunately +R cost more
<pik}> Slasher`: yes. but that was a while ago. theres probably some workaround now
<pik}> im lazy
<thahauss> I'm needing to restore Grub & am at the grub prompt, I see my linux partition is on /dev/sda1, however how do i know what to use for "root (hdx,x)"
<Slasher`> yowshi; ah ok, just making suggestions on things to maybe try
<jaypur> pik}, in my situation, i need to meet some adobe programs, because if i need some work, they may say, adobe indesign... and i wouldnt say inkscape for the win...
<soluxione> please link chat ubuntu it?
<Ljorring> opera is very very slow on the DNS lookup in Ubuntu 8.04. Anyone knows about a fix ?
<mpontillo> Selva: it would be helpful if you copy/paste the entire output, or install "pastebinit" and use the second command I gave. then we just need the URL
<Selva> ok...
<Ljorring> opera takes about 30 seconds to lookup facebook.com f.x
<soluxione> please link chat ubuntu it?
<yowshi> Slasher`: dodgy i dont think so
<Slasher`> yowshi; just a suggestion, that's what i would have done
<soluxione> #ubuntu-it
<pik}> jaypur: haha, yeah well at least i dont need to dualboot with windoze..enough with virtualbox
<Slasher`> yowshi; but then again it's 3am here... im talking s*** lol
<binskipy2u> hey guys, is it better if you are using ubuntu w/gnome of course, and if you want to add kde, just so you can configure both desktops when you log into them, to use apt-get install kde, or apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (i dont need all the kde versions of all the gnome apps i like now)?
<yowshi> Slasher`: well either the pgoramme works or it doesnt but every programme i have tried crashes and doesnt let go of my webcam
<jaypur> pik}, yeah...
<thahauss> Can someone please help me, I'm needing to restore Grub & am at the grub prompt, I see my linux partition is on /dev/sda1, however how do i know what to use for "root (hdx,x)"
<jaypur> pik}, right now my lap is installing 9.04 by upgrade from 8.10
<pik}> jaypur: great :) sucks with ext3 > ext4 however
<mikechelen> thahauss, it's probably root (hd1,1)
<spikes> anyone know how to get a mic working? i can get feed back though my speakers, i have input source set to mic, recording capture on, mic boost maxed. i dont know what else to do
<thahauss> mikechelen, thank you ill try that
<jaypur> pik},  i really need to get it for ext4 and then i will fly....
<mikechelen> thahauss, it might be possible to get a list of available drives, and try them
<jaypur> pik},  i think i can play most games in wine...
<thahauss> mikechelen, how would i get a list?
<pik}> what games are you playing>?
<pik}> wow?
<binskipy2u> hey guys, if you want to add kde to ubuntu, is it better to add "kde" or "kubuntu-desktop" when you dont want "all of the kde apps" of the gnome ones you are already enjoying?
<pik}> :p
<H_M-Ubuntu> Hey, I'm having a problem with one of my hard drives. I can't get it to mount (It's NTFS), and it used to work until I booted into Windows Vista.
<ravager> does anyone know if City of Heroes works?
<binskipy2u> but you want to mess around with kde
<jasonmchristos> I hit play and rhythmbox failed to open output device but getting sound elsewhere, this happened after changing plugins that seem to have nothing to do with soundcard.
<H_M-Ubuntu> It says I don't have privileges to mount it.
<mikechelen> binskipy2u, what is the harm in having kde programs available? they may work better
<mikechelen> thahauss, in the grub shell there are some commands available
<H_M-Ubuntu> Can someone help me?
<s3g1> #ubuntu-it
<painted> gnea, you here?
<ravager> why did they see the need to change the way the audio works in 9.04?
 * ravager sighs
<pik}> H_M-Ubuntu: im not really sure but if you go to add/remove application and search for NTFS configuration
<binskipy2u> none mike, i'm just wondering whats the best approach, kde or kubuntu-desktop
<thahauss> mikechelen, i appreciate the help, the command was "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<ravager> Maybe this is too confusing for me :(
<jasonmchristos> please help
<thahauss> mikechelen, I believe i got it now
<H_M-Ubuntu> pik}, Add/Remove doesn't work on my system.
<jasuus> hello.  I upgraded from 8 to 9.04 and everything works, i can ping out just fine, Opera works, but firefox cant find addresses.  what should i be looking at?
<H_M-Ubuntu> It died a while ago :)
<jasonmchristos> I hit play and rhythmbox failed to open output device but getting sound elsewhere, this happened after changing plugins that seem to have nothing to do with soundcard.
<mrwes> quiksilver, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817507003 <-- 100 pack of DVD+R for $15.99 after rebate
<H_M-Ubuntu> Not sure why, but I don't use it anyway.
<mikechelen> thahauss, oh good, yeah thought there was some command to help
<mrwes> quiksilver, and free shipping
<Slasher`> jasuus; check that work offline in the file menu isn't enabled?
<thahauss> mikechelen, imma restart and hopefully its all gooooood
<jasuus> Slasher`, nope, thats not it
<pik}> H_M-Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<yowshi> and does asnyone know how to cancel the on mount fsck disk check thing so when i run through 30 reboots in 5 hours of trying to get my webcam to work i dont have to sit through 15 minutes of disk checks?
<H_M-Ubuntu> pik}, way ahead of you :) But thanks. I'm trying it now.
<puff> I want to set up a cron job to archive shows off my tivo onto my ubuntu box so I can free up space but watch the shows later.  Anybody know about this?
<pik}> np
<H_M-Ubuntu> No, still doesn't work.
<Selva> http://pastebin.com/fcaad6a7 yay i figuered it out roflol :P jk... here is the pastebinit
<H_M-Ubuntu> Says i'm not privileged... Still
<swiftarrow> yowshi, you shouldn't need to reboot.  There are commands to load kernel modules on the fly.  Search for that.
<pik}> H_M-Ubuntu: did you use the gui?
<pdfedit> How can I annotate PDF files with sticky notes and highlighting under Linux?
<H_M-Ubuntu> "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<H_M-Ubuntu> Yet, the drive works fine in Windows.
<yowshi> swiftarrow: they dont work. grrr when a programme using the webcam crashes i have to reboot no kill -9 no modprobe -r nothing will free up tyhat webcam except a reboot
<devFox> is the ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso the correct image for 64bit intel as well?  I didn't see any other options.
<pik}> H_M-Ubuntu: its a permission problem. did you use the gui with ntfs-config?
<Slasher`> devFox; yes, for any 64 bit system
<pik}> devFox: yes
<Selva> H_M-Ubuntu: yeah i have the same problem... getting some help for it now.... listen to what they say about me then ask them about yours....
<Selva> *afk*
<devFox> thank you, the amd part had me worried.
<Slasher`> devFox; no problem :)
<H_M-Ubuntu> pik}, Well i'm assuming that while Windows was accessing the drive, it didn't close the session. Which means the NTFS session is still open, and Linux doesn't automatically reopen a session like Windows does.
<yowshi> sighs and cheese crashes on start up with the webcam in a diffetrent usb port
<binskipy2u> anyone know why VLC just stopped working, wont even open, when it did after first install of ubuntu 9.04, ive tried completely removing, rebooting, reinstalling, and it wont open at all
<yowshi> i just want to smash my computer right now
<H_M-Ubuntu> Hey i'll be back.
<binskipy2u> i have all repos enabled, no "odd" ones
<binskipy2u> just the ones that came with jaunty
<yowshi> now i have to reboot AGAIN
<swiftarrow> yowshi, a little investment of time now, will save you much in the future.
<jun-sheep> Curious -- I have dual-monitors.  Would it be possible for me to run Gnome (gdm) on screen#0 and KDE (kdm) on screen#1 without having Gnome/KDE applications merging through on the menu?  To say.... to have the applications in their respectible fields
<swiftarrow> binksipy, problems with jaunty?  I'm wondering if I should upgrade, given all that I've heard.
<mikechelen> binskipy2u, try running vlc from command line, so you can see any errors
<yowshi> swiftarrow: i have to reboot for the 15th freaking time today so those are hollow words
<swiftarrow> yowshi I did tell you that you dont have to reboot to load kernel modules
<binskipy2u> entire screen filled up
<yowshi> swiftarrow: not load kernel modules but UNLOAD them
<yowshi> swiftarrow: the modules loaded and stuck loaded and cheese is holdiong it hostage
<swiftarrow> yowshi, you can unload them too, afaik.  BUt I dont know the command.
<Ademan> does anyone know how to download CBS' tv shows from their website?  This isn't about piracy I swear, it's just flashplayer sucks horribly, and it skips at the "normal" size, and is totally unwatchable at fullscreen, and I'm sure given the chance Mplayer would handle a flv just fine
<yowshi> swiftarrow: modprobve -r it doesnt work though because it says the things in use
<yowshi> swiftarrow: i cant make it not in use though because cheese is keeping it used
<swiftarrow> yowshi, try killing the cheese process?
<yowshi> swiftarrow: and cheese wont die to a kill -9
<H_M-XP> pik}, It's fine now :P I'm in Windows
<yowshi> swiftarrow: no i am a complete idiot who doesnt try obvious things
<pik}> H_M-XP: great!
<yowshi> swiftarrow: i have been syaing i tried that
<H_M-XP> I'm gonna stay in Windows for a while until it fixes itself... usually works.
<H_M-XP> -.-
<kholerabbi> is there  a way to burn songs directly from rhythmbox? (jaunty)
<H_M-XP> Meanwhile, i'll miss Compiz Fusion.... And Tasque... And GCC....
<jaypur> pik}, upgraded now ill burn a cd
<H_M-XP> And 27 other things...
<H_M-XP> Actually you know what, brb again
<H_M-XP> -.-
<swiftarrow> yowshi, perhaps use a different application, besides cheese?
<pik}> jaypur: alright..tell me about the result :)
<yowshi> swiftarrow: the only one which seems to have any prmise is vlc but noone here or anywhere else seems to know how to get that to work
<jun-sheep> yowshi: Try "killall cheese"
<yowshi> jun-sheep: been there done that
<Ademan> there's a command line webcam "viewer" that would let you test out your webcam (if that's indeed what's going on)
<swiftarrow> yowshi, try sudoing?
<Dr_Willis> Time to try a diffrent webcam?
<Ademan> the name escapes me at the moment, but i'm sure you could find it in 5 seconds in synaptic
 * Dr_Willis goes to eat some cheese. You jusrt made me hungry.
<yowshi> swiftarrow: i have to do it via sudobecause i have to run cheese via sudo to get the webcam to work with it
<jaypur> pik}, i dont know why but that drum at the start up goes looping... lol
<mpontillo> Selva: hmm, unfortunately I can't tell much from that. it's reporting that it mounted fine. can you run this command next: (mount ; echo ; df ; echo ; grep sdb1 /var/log/*) | pastebinit
<swiftarrow> right
<jun-sheep> yowshi: xkill
<pik}> jaypur: haha wtf
<pik}> k3b?
<jaypur> pik}, damn its not stopping
<swiftarrow> yowshi, I suggest you use a different webcam app, something that doesn't require sudoing to start.
<swiftarrow> but I have had no luck with my webcam: didn't work out of the box, so I left it.
<yowshi> jun-sheep: exactly how do i use xkill?
<jun-sheep> yowshi: Did you ever try it?
<yowshi> jun-sheep: what do i do with xkill?
<Selva> mpontillo: ok im back, any new from the pastebinit?
<pik}> jaypur: still going?
<pik}> :P
<jun-sheep> !info xkill
<ubottu> Package xkill does not exist in jaunty
<jaypur> pik}, yeah... its like tutututut
<jun-sheep> yowshi: You use it to kill cheese / or any other windows.
<yowshi> jun-sheep: i already manually closed the cheese window so now only the process remains
<jaypur> pik}, installing k3b
<pik}> jaypur: yeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<yowshi> jun-sheep: i can use the panel kill programme thing to get rid of the window
<yowshi> jun-sheep: but the process wont die and the process is the problem
<H_M-Ubuntu> Well..
<jun-sheep> yowshi: How do you know if the process is still processing?  Do you use htop to list the processes
<chenhuamj> hello
<H_M-Ubuntu> I think it's reinstall time for Ubuntu....
<H_M-Ubuntu> 5 things are broken and unfixable.
<H_M-Ubuntu> So..
<chenhuamj> really
<jaypur> pik}, i dont know why it is looping...
<darkhelmet> is anyone in here good with software raid?
<jaypur> pik},  if it goes on i can use the system
<yowshi> jun-sheep: ps -A|grep cheese
<H_M-Ubuntu> darkhelmet, sorry, I do hard-raids only.
<pik}> jaypur: haha do you mean the startup sound from ubuntu?
<yowshi> jun-sheep:  yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~$ ps -A|grep cheese
<yowshi> 16561 pts/0    00:00:00 cheese <defunct>
<jaypur> does someone know how do i stop that drum from the login screen??? its looping
<thompa> Big problem for intel 945 and similar. Anybody know if its xorg?
<thompa> or kernel
<jun-sheep> yowshi: I don't know.  It's generally not that hard to kill a process but you're having a hell of hard time with that lately.
<yowshi> jun-sheep: only with programmes accessing the webcam
<darkhelmet> thanks. Well, if anyone is. I've got a raid5 array with 2 drives marked as failed. However, one of them isn't actually failed. I need to re-mark the drive as if it were good and try to get my data back.
<jaypur> pik}, burning
<pik}> jaypur: haha dude what is up with your laptop and really weird problems?
<jaypur> pik}, lol stopedt
<jaypur> pik}, yeah like spirits man... wierd sh...
<theCarpenter> what's the best flash plugin to use with jaunty?
<thompa> I think for intel 945 it is kernel or xorg problem. as it is cross distros.
<pik}> jaypur: soon you'll get a message.. "ALL YOUR BASE BELONGS TO US"
<pik}> :D
<jaypur> pik}, i'm almost beliving that will happen
<ralmar> Hey guys. I installed kubuntu-deskpto package on top of my Ubuntu 9.04 installattion. about a couple weeks ago. However the last time i booted up I noticed I was presented with the kubuntu loading screen. Not my usual Ubuntu boot up screen, even though my default desktop environment is gnome. Why could this be and how can I change it ? Thanks
<pik}> jaypur: haha ;)
<maxagaz> is it possible using ssh to connect to a remote machine and cd to a given directory ?
<jaypur> how can i desativate that start up sound from login screen???
<pdfedit> Can I file this as a bug for Ubuntu? No way to edit PDFs? I just need to highlight stuff and add sticky notes.
<yowshi> see my problem is there is no documentation about killing nunkillable processes because zombie processes are supposed to be harmless. but mine arent
<thompa> I am wondering if I should upgrade the kernel, try to fix xorg.conf to support i945 better or downgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<yowshi> does anyone know how to skip the on mount efsck disk scan you get on reboot?
<pdfedit> Jack_Sparrow: are you talking to me?
<quiksilver> is there any language learning software thats ideal for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<BobbyShaftoe> Hey everyone. Could anyone give me some suggestions for an F/OSS project to help with programming. I just want a project that is done in C, the app is not absolutely (i.e. kernel), and the app can run in VMware (so video editing is probably out)
<pdfedit> Jack_Sparrow: did you read the question?
<BobbyShaftoe> SourceForge removed the functionality to search by programming language I think
<maxagaz> how to make this command persistant : "modprobe saa7134 card=33,33,33,33" ?
<thompa> And in Nvidia selection fan runs faster so if I switch to intel graphics stiill hosed
<swiftarrow> yowshi, nope. But I guess I could divert with other suggestions ;)  On my laptop, it skips it when on battery power.
<theCarpenter> BobbyShaftoe: Interesting... C or C/C++ ?
<BobbyShaftoe> *absolute huge, I mean
<Jack_Sparrow> pdfedit Yes. I read your post.
<BobbyShaftoe> theCarpenter: C only
<pdfedit> Jack_Sparrow: acrobat READER does not EDIT pdfs (breaking news)
<yowshi> swiftarrow: diversion noted and not helpful
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit, please see my private message
<frustrateduser> i am goin to reformat my ubuntu installation
<Selva> hey while im in here, is there an overclocking utility for nVidia in/for linux?
<quiksilver> is rosetta stone for mac and pc only?>
<frustrateduser> but like next week
<arvind_khadri> frustrateduser, why ?
<pdfedit> !attitude > Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow, please see my private message
<frustrateduser> because i, can't, for the life of me, get my wireless to work.
<frustrateduser> and no wireless  means no os
<swiftarrow> yowshi, sorry abt that.
 * arvind_khadri sings somebody is gonna get kicked 
<Jack_Sparrow> pdfedit Knock it off.. thanks
<BobbyShaftoe> quiksilver: Yes I believe Rosetta Stone is only Mac/PC but you could run it in a vm
<theCarpenter> BobbyShaftoe: Networking stuff?
<jaypur> pik}, ill boot now
<BobbyShaftoe> theCarpenter: yeah that's cool
<pdfedit> Jack_Sparrow: knock that off
<pik}> jaypur: hoping for the best!
<spikes> anyone good with mic and sound problems?
<Hydrant> anyone familiar with tinydns here?  it doesn't look like the djbdns package does as much as it should to setup things
<theCarpenter> BobbyShaftoe: There's plenty of networking stuff floating around... network security, stuff for networking systems, TCP/IP...
<jaypur> pik}, its alive!!!!!
<theCarpenter> BobbyShaftoe: If you're looking for a toy project, implement a simple client/server protocol for something
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, one hell of a troll :)
<quiksilver> BobbyShaftoe: is there an alternative? or is that the best one out there
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (jaunty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<pik}> jaypur: OMG OMG OMG
<jaypur> pik}, it goes to menu, now lets see if it install
 * arvind_khadri sings somebody already got kicked
<jaypur> pik}, damnnnn _ bliking again....
<theCarpenter> BobbyShaftoe: Or are you looking for a real FOSS project you can contribute to?
<pik}> nooooooooooo :(
<BobbyShaftoe> theCarpenter: I kind of want to contribute to something. I did a network simulator (routing and arp requests) in one of my grad school classes this semester
<BobbyShaftoe> theCarpenter: yeah I a regular project
<jaypur> pik}, OMFG it went
<jaypur> sorry for language guys
<frustrateduser> contribute to getting wireless easier on ubuntu :(
<fireicer> lo all
<sharperguy> Anyone know if KDE4.2.3 is going to be backported to jaunty at any point?
<theCarpenter> BobbyShaftoe: Well... there's always the option of contributing to soemting that uses MPI, f.ex... also tons of open source games that could use a good networks hacker
<jaypur> pik}, like a friend said, fingers crossed
<arvind_khadri> jaypur, dont use it too much, or else you too would be kicked
<pik}> jaypur: sorre about the wasted cd
<pik}> sorry
<jaypur> pik}, i think its going... its loading splash now
<tye> Hello all.
<jaypur> pik}, i didnt wasted it, i can give it to a friend...
<BobbyShaftoe> theCarpenter: yeah I'm doing MPI in a class next semester .. What are some open source games that are active that could use networking help? (I'm not really a graphics guy)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<patapra> hi, i'm new to linux. i downloaded network-manager-vpnc and am trying to get my campus vpn to work. i'm following this guide: http://helpdesk.cs.tamu.edu/index.php/Mac_OS_X_Cisco_VPN_Client#Configuring_the_Cisco_VPN_Client
<arvind_khadri> sharperguy, ask #ubuntu-motu and or #kubuntu ? #kde
<patapra> but there are additional options in the guide that aren't in the network manager
<Jack_Sparrow> !find vpnc
<ubottu> Found: kvpnc, network-manager-vpnc, vpnc
<sharperguy> arvind_khadri, ok thanks I'll try that
<fireicer> hey has anyone any idea when and if the fglrx driver will have support for the new xorg 7.4 in ubuntu9xx
<Jack_Sparrow> patapra Did you install via our repos or download yourself
<patapra> sudo apt-get ...
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<bharadwaj> patpara:the guide must have been a bit outdaed
<theCarpenter> BobbyShaftoe: Pretty much any modern game that resembles a commercial game willhave a strong networking component
<patapra> the guide works for windows clients
<BobbyShaftoe> theCarpenter: yeah, I guess I can look in the games section of SourceForge. I wish they still had the option to search by programming language.
<patapra> i'm sorry. i wasn't clear. the guide is for a windows client but i'm trying to use those settings in ubuntu's network manager
<quiksilver> anyone know if i can run rosetta stone under wine?
<arvind_khadri> !vpn | patapra
<ubottu> patapra: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<wes_> quiksilver, no
<BobbyShaftoe> quiksilver: probably the best bet is VMware
<arvind_khadri> !appdb | quiksilver
<ubottu> quiksilver: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Jack_Sparrow> quiksilver I have not tried it but it is not graphics intensive so I would think it would work
<yowshi> does anyone know how to skip the on mount efsck disk scan you get on reboot?
<arvind_khadri> yowshi, maybe try hitting escape
<yowshi> arvind_khadri: tried that 2 rebootsd ago it didnt work
<seeleet> http://s152.photobucket.com/albums/s168/tehstev/?action=view&current=img_1754.jpg
<robdig> yowshi: think you can put an option in /etc/fstab. see man mount or man fstab for more. something like nocheck, but dont remember
<seeleet> i found this ring a couple hours ago while planting a flower garden
<seeleet> neat huh?
<Yo> puto el que lee
<Yo> hi!
<yowshi> robdig: i dont want no checks ever just no checks when i am running through 25+ reboots a day
<Jack_Sparrow> seeleet Wrong channel .. this is Ubuntu Support
<robdig> yowshi: you can add the option while working on your issue, then when it is fixed remove it
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi Read the man and you can set it to number of days not number of boots
<AustinS> Ok everyone, so I'm sitting at the dinner table (after dinner) with my entire family (8 people) and we start talking about the "play him off, keyboard cat" (http://playhimoffkeyboardcat.com/) when I grab my laptop sporting my new jaunty installation (which I had been talking up) to show everyone at the table a video.  I get it loaded up and start it playing, sound if off a bit and when I hit pause it keeps playing for a few seconds.  No
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow: man page of which command?
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi for the fsck
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow: i have tried reasding that i dont understand it
<o_> yowshi: tune2fs -c0 -i4w  (== 4 weeks)
<arvind_khadri> yowshi, if you want to skip fscks do sudo touch /fastboot
<Cirno09> does anyone here play Immaterial and Missing Power?
<tuga3d> hi all, i have a 64 bits instalation of ubuntu, is it possible to do 32bits compilation of programs?
<yowshi> o_: huh what the heck ios that?
<arooni-mobile> help;;  intel_hda and i feel like theres some reason the sound seems really quite
<arooni-mobile> quiet
<yowshi> arvind_khadri: and what does this command do?
<Cirno09> a touhou game
<Cirno09> well has anyone here heard of touhou?
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi This filesystem will be automatically checked every 23 mounts or 180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.
<dewkl> Ubuntu is randomly logging off, seems to happen when i use the mediaplayer
<CorbenD> tou who? ')
<dewkl> any idea what causing this?
<arvind_khadri> yowshi, it would create a file fastboot, grub generally looks for 2 files before fsck forcefsck and fastboot, fastboot would make it skip the fsck
<yowshi> arvind_khadri: and how do i undo the command?
<arooni-mobile> sound on ubuntu ibex (t61 with intel_hda) is really so quiet that it makes it unusable;  any ideas on how to fix?
<Cirno09> out of over 1,000 people in this channel there's no one else who knows about touhou?
<arvind_khadri> yowshi, the file gets automatically deleted after the boot, so if again you want to skip, you would have to redo that command
<Jack_Sparrow> !find touhou
<ubottu> Package/file touhou does not exist in jaunty
<dewkl> Ubuntu is randomly logging off, seems to happen when i use the mediaplayer. Any idea what might cause this?
<disappearedng> Hey is there anything that can let you instantly switch your screen brightness?
<Cirno09> sorry i don't need any help just wondering if anyone knows about that game series
<nadan_> whats the point in !find when u can sudo apt-cache search?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cirno09 It isnt part of the ubuntu repos.. so no this is nto the right place to ask
<eseven73> Cirno09, if even half of those 1300+ people were actually here, it would be a miracle, most of them are idle and id' say a good amount of them have like 2 or three clones in here
<yowshi> o_:  Jack_Sparrow that command just spits out the short help thing for tune2fs
<fireicer> arooni-mobile have you tried having a look at the mixer settings and turning up the volume controlls for selected channels
<Cirno09> oh no wonder there's so many
<Jack_Sparrow> nadan_ !find is the bot trigger that we use to inform our users in channel
<o_> yowshi: you should append the device name, i/e /dev/sda1
<Cirno09> before now i've only seen about 107 people in a channel;
<nadan> ah ok thanks Jack curious.
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi Read the man for tune..
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow: i hate man pages i almost never really understand how to use the information being presented in them
<fireicer> me really like Virtualbox from sun systems hehe
<luddite> man is good
<luddite> woman is better
<yowshi> o_:  Jack_Sparrow yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~$ tune2fs -c0 -i4w /dev/sdb1
<yowshi> tune2fs 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)
<yowshi> tune2fs: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<jake> tamper data is cool
<fornix> man rocks. I would have died without man
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi It is strongly advised that you not remove the fsck
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow: i never intended to
<cgkades> yowshi: man pages are a "reminder" of how to do stuff... kind of like a math book.. completly worthless unless you already know how to do it
<o_> yowshi: sudo tune2fs
<yowshi> cgkades: which i typically dont know how to do it in the first place
<cgkades> yowshi: lol exactly the problem i run into
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<yowshi> well i ghave managed to get all my big drives on a time instead of a per boot check
<Jack_Sparrow> cgkades Check out that free book
<cgkades> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<yowshi> and now i have to reboot
<cgkades> Jack_Sparrow: oh nevermind i see it
<fireicer> yowshi> i had similar prob while ago i just re-installed but thats sometimes not an option. the question is why is fsck running everytime it boots
<TrozPSU> what's the easiest way to get my applications to launch on startup in the last position they were located at (including on different workspaces)?
<Jack_Sparrow> fireicer It will do that if there is a serious error that it cant fix
<yowshi> fireicer: it runs every X amount of reboots or time because as i understand it it is linux
<byte^> How do I install and configure OSS for Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> TrozPSU /join #compiz  they showed me how to do it
<yowshi> fireicer: linux's checker for corrupt sectors and defragmentatrion thing
<yowshi> bbs
<nJustin3k> does swap space have to be specified? like: can I delte my swap space to put a primary partition where it curently is to install anohter OS and then put swap space on an extened partition after that?
<cgkades> nJustin3k: you need to have a swap partition
<Jack_Sparrow> nJustin3k yes, but it would take some fiddling with /etc/fstab
<nJustin3k> im being told that 1) i dont and 2) if there is one anywhere on HD then it will find it, but that didnt sound right to me
<Jack_Sparrow> cgkades HE can run without one long enough to create the new regular partition and the new swap
<cgkades> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i have major ADD toniight, i just need to stop responding before i finish reading the whole sentace
<eseven73> speaking of swap how do I clear it? Im using like 17% swap
<Jack_Sparrow> nJustin3k look in your fstab and you will see   UUID=c4a69a44-f310-4e3b-afa3-354f61bef075 none            swap    sw              0       0
<nJustin3k> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. time for me to lurk while I work...
<jaypur> when it goes the login screen, the drums goes looping, how could i desactivate those drums?
<fireicer> i noticed in the last year my fstab and menu.lst contains these uid numbers to point to partitions what is that about
<byte^> How do I install and configure OSS for Ubuntu?
<byte^> I'm quite new to Ubuntu, do I use synaptic?
<Jeruvy> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<disappearedng> How do I remove everything non-html in this directory (recursively searches)
<byte^> What I'm saying is, I don't see the package in synaptic...
<iliketofrolic666> when I delete a file on my NTFS, it copies it to the trash on my main HDD, how do I stop this?
<byte^> Unless it isn't labeled as OSS.
<luddite> is anyone familiar with acerfand ? basically a module that allows ubuntu to control the fan on a acer laptop? mine is not working
<yowshi> and now back to the issue of my webcam
<bharadwaj> byte^, byte^
<byte^> ...?
<bharadwaj> byte^,http://www.4front-tech.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1438
<byte^> Okay.
<byte^> Thanks.
<Veid> woops
<Veid> Where at Eddie?
<penguins2387> hows everyone doing
<eseven73> how to clear my swap? sudo swapoff -a?
<fireicer> byte^: i think oss has been taken out not sure its in repositorys
<lat_> /etc/cron.daily/apt:
<lat_> sudo: unable to resolve host lat-ws   <====<< How do I fix this?
<byte^> ... Is that so?
<yowshi> 'anyone know how to get vlc to record from a webcam?
<byte^> Hmmm, what alternatives to ALSA do I have then?
<bharadwaj> fireicer, pulseaudio is being replaced by OSS( I guess)
<penguins2387> pulse
<CorbenD> can anyone please suggest a "complete beginners guide" to networking in Ubuntu? I have two machines, one running 9.04 the other one 8.10. I'd like to be able to do the basics - see the files on the other machine, transfer to/from, print from one machine to the printer on USB on the other machine etc. . .
<byte^> Pulse audio?
<bharadwaj> byte^ pulse audio
<byte^> I'm trying to get my Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE to work
<byte^> ALSA doesn't want to read it.
<thahauss> I'm a linux noob and I'm trying to get my Dell Perc 5i Raid Controller flashed to the LSI MegaRAID 8408e, working and raid 5 array accessible in linux, there are several guides online to do this but I'm running into noob issues and its taking me forever, if someone can please help and us get it working I'll paypal you $20 as a thank you gift please message me
<fireicer> me serching for oss at moment lol
<luddite> CorbenD if they are in the same lan- just open up 'network-admin' and share folders
<bharadwaj> byte^ try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<byte^> Well, okay.
<abin> when i have  installed a package, and these is something wrong. then i can not install other package, can someone help me? the massage are bellow:
<Jeruvy> !hcl | thahauss
<ubottu> thahauss: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<abin> abin@abin-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<abin> Reading package lists... Done
<abin> Building dependency tree
<abin> Reading state information... Done
<abin> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<FloodBot3> abin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bharadwaj> abin, what package is it?
<fireicer> byte^: its listed in the packet manager
<thahauss> !hcl
<penguins2387> type that into a terminal
<Jeruvy> !hcl | thahauss
<byte^> fireicer, pulse audio is
<byte^> I did not see OSS.
<RHorse> Does anyone know how to access the menu in Rhapsody IRC client? :(
<Barridus> cd ..
<penguins2387> open terminal type sudo apt-get -f install
<thahauss> jeruvy, command not found, im running 9.04
<penguins2387> abin: open terminal type sudo apt-get -f install
<thahauss> it may not be "supported" but others have gotten it to work
<fortunev_> whenever I resize a video window ubuntu crashes. Any ideas on how I can fix this?
<Jeruvy> thahauss: no, visit the link that ubottu spat out, scroll back if you need, or try asking again
<penguins2387> abin: it didnt make any sense to me at first but it works
<bharadwaj>  fortunev_: have you searched in launchpad for reported bugs?
<CorbenD> Luddite: I have "network connections", "network proxy" off system/preferences, and "network tools" off system/administration... which one?
<yowshi> 'anyone know how to get vlc to record from a webcam?
<fireicer> i serched for oss it brings up alsa-oss
<CorbenD> no "network admin" that I can see anywhere...
<fortunev_> bharadwaj: I have poked around on launchpad, but could not find much help
<gartral> im having troubles with a webcam
<penguins2387> fortunev: what compiz window features do you have enabled
<thahauss> Jeruvy, i searched for 8408 and it didn't return any results, is this telling me my raid card wont work in linux?
<nJustin3k> can I make an existing primary parition to an extened one to put / and swap on it, to free up space for another primary without losing the OS or reformatin?
<painted> gnea, are you here
<sparr> in some games I hear crackling/clicking when music (and sometimes sound effects) play.  what could cause that?  my cpu usage is well below 100%
<fornix> sparr: it is a known problem with pulseaudio
<fortunev_> penguins2387: I removed compiz totally, but still get the crash
<penguins2387> fortunev_: how about beryl or emerald?
<Jeruvy> thahauss: I'd check on rh see what their site tells you.
<bharadwaj> fortunev_: are you condidering to reconfigure your XORG?
<fornix> sparr: have a look at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/301755
<fortunev_> penguins2387: I have neither. Compiz is installed now, but I have verified that compiz was not the issue previously
<fortunev_> bharadwaj: reconfigured with no change
<thahauss> jeruvy, will do thanks for the advice
<penguins2387> fortunev_: ok one moment i think i may have found a solution for you
<Jeruvy> thahauss: thats why we are here :)
<bharadwaj> fortunev_: did you try installing any other app like nautilus?
<fortunev_> bharadwaj: nope nothing like that
<fireicer> wow i am just amazed at the virtualbox vm full 3d support for windows xp vista and windows 7 it runs so fast and i only got the xorg opengl drivers for my ati card installed just wow
<Wangan> windows 7 already released?
<Flannel> Wangan: Please take offtopic questions elsewhere, thanks.
<lstarnes> Wangan: I think you want the channel ##windows
<painted> grub's giving me error 18 when i try to boot windows 7, can anyone help me
<thahauss> jeruvy, http://www.lsi.com/obsolete/megaraid_sas_8408e.html?remote=1&locale=EN when u said "rh" does that mean to try one of these in the list? also which one would i use?
<bharadwaj> fortunev_: I feel your file manager must have crased...not sure though...but see if apps like firefox or game windows have same prob while moving
<fireicer> Wangan: RC release
<disappearedng> Hey how do I find everything, recursively, that are not *.html and delete them from a particular directory?
<fireicer> Wangan: you can download for free works untill august next year
<penguins2387> fortunev_: some say that downgrading xorg and video drivers to 8.04 solves the problem are you running thinkpad
<Jeruvy> thahauss: one sec checking
<fortunev_> bharadwah: It only happens when I resize a window playing video. all other apps work great
<luddite> CorbenD type it into the terminal
<Flannel> fireicer: Please keep this channel on topic, thanks.
<Jeruvy> thahauss: that cannot be legacy... :)
<gartral> im having troubles with a webcam. lsusb reports it as 0c45:602c Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam google is of very little help
<o_> disappearedng: find <DIR> -type f -not -name '*.html'
<fireicer> sorry can i ask i am using pidgen for the irc how do i know what the channel topic is
<gartral> !topic | fireice
<ubottu> fireice: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Flannel> fireicer: This is #ubuntu, this channel is for Ubuntu support.
<fortunev_> penguins2387: no I am not running thinkpad. Is there a simple way to downgrade?
<CorbenD> bash: network: command not found
<lstarnes> fireicer: you may want to consider using a different client for irc, such as xchat
<gartral> fireicer: its /topic in pidgin
<bharadwaj> fortunev_: well have you checked if more than one video codecs are clashing with each other?
<thahauss> Jeruvy, what does that mean cannot be legacy?  its the dell perc 5i flashable to the lsi megaraid 8084, where do you recommend I start to figure out how 2 make this work?, I've googled like crazy to no avail
<Jeruvy> thahauss: hmm rh 5 would be legacy :(
<bharadwaj> fortunev_: does the sae thing happen if you are watching something of .flv format?
<fireicer> i just typed it hehe i have not used irc in over 10 years so i am very rusty
<bharadwaj> fortunev_: like resizing firefox while you are in youtube.com
<fireicer> i gonna install xchat see what thats like
<gouzhuang> its/topic
<gartral> fireicer: go grab irssi
<Jeruvy> thahauss: http://tinyurl.com/jeruvy01
<fortunev_> bharadwaj: That is a good one. I have probably tried resizing every type of vid except flv.
<RHorse> fireicer: rhapsody seems pretty cool for ncurses
<painted> grub's giving me error 18 when i try to boot windows 7, can anyone help me
<gartral> im having troubles with a webcam. lsusb reports it as 0c45:602c Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam google is of very little help
<rafa_> hello, can anyone help my set up my laptop to share its wlan internet connection to my desktop via ethernet?
<penguins2387> fortunev_: the simplest way to downgrade is to just install the 8.04 system on a clean install
<Flannel> !ics | rafa_
<ubottu> rafa_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<disappearedng> o_ and how do I remove that
<robdig> painted: see http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB, and look for error 18
<o_> disappearedng: DANGEROUS. DOUBLE CHECK! find <DIR> -type f -not -name '*.html' -print0 | xargs -0 rm -f
<painted> thank you robdig
<jake> this is off but im doing a project does anyone here know about cell phone hacking
<yowshi> anyone know how to get vlc to record from a webcam?
<disappearedng> o_ ok thx
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] What is the filename of nm-applet's icon in the systray?
<jake> im doing a big project can anyone tell me how to hack a cell phone
<zeke> I moved a bunch of stuff to trash to free up disk space, and I can't get to trash to empty it, and it isn't deleted because the disk space hasn't been freed. help?
<IndyGunFreak> jake: not here...
<abin>  vim-full: Depends: vim-gnome (>= 1:7.1-135+1) but it is not going to be installed
<jake> were then
<abin> what happened
<IndyGunFreak> jake: somewhere else.
<iliketofrolic666> when I delete a file on my NTFS, it copies it to the trash on my main HDD, how do I stop this?
<IndyGunFreak> zeke: look in in /home/username/.Trash, and delete everything there.
<zeke> thanks
<jake> why
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know how to get the dist release name via 'uname'? ie: hardy, intrepid, jaunty, karmic
<IndyGunFreak> pace_t_zulu: lsb_release -a
<gouzhuang> I have a question about suspend/resume on ubuntu 9.04, is this the right place to ask?
<jimblah> I'm having trouble setting up my printer, can someone help?
<lstarnes> gouzhuang: if it's about ubuntu, yes
<pace_t_zulu> IndyGunFreak: is there a way to return just the code name or release?
<user_> ce_sweet
<bullgard4> gouzhuang: Yes.
<jake> well if someone knows tell me
<user_> #semarang
<chenhuamj> how is learn wine
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i don't think so... pace_t_zulu but thats what that command does.. codename, release..
<gop> what a good music server, say for a large music libary
<lstarnes> pace_t_zulu: -c instead of 0a
<lstarnes> *-a
<fireicer> oh xchat is allot nicer thank you
<gop> !music server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music server
<pace_t_zulu> lstarnes: thank you
<zeke> IndyGunFreak: For some strange reason I don't have a .Trash folder
<pace_t_zulu> lstarnes: just found that in the manpage as you told me... thank you
<IndyGunFreak> pace_t_zulu: wait, i see what you can do now.. lsb_release -r -c
<pace_t_zulu> IndyGunFreak: thank you
<IndyGunFreak> or lsb_release -d -c
<bullgard4> chenhuamj: I cannot understand your English question " how is learn wine". Please state your question in other words, re-formulate it.
<kazagistar> I am trying to figure out what is causing a kernel panic, and I suspect hardware may be at fault... I was told to look at the dmesg log leading up to it, how do I do this?
<gop> Is it easy to learn whine bullgard4
<gouzhuang> I tried to suspend my Fujitsu lifebook s6410, it just hung with a blinking cursor on the top left corner. (fresh installed ubuntu 9.04)
<lstarnes> gop: there really isn't that much to learn about wine
<jake> ok i figured it out indygunfreak
<IndyGunFreak> jake: don't really care...
<yowshi> anyone know how to get vlc to record from a webcam?
<gartral> im having troubles with a webcam. lsusb reports it as 0c45:602c Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam google is of very little help
<kimball> Does anyone have instructions (or know of a write-up) to get a VNC server to run *all the time* on 9.04?  Even if the user has not logged in yet via gdm?
<fortunev> yowshi: on the screen where you open the device, on the bottom switch play to convert
<gop> !firefly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefly
<yowshi> fortunev it keeps spitting out a pcm error
<BePhantom> hello guys, im having problems to mount a ntfs partition in 8.10, the thing is that i never had problems before
<jake> thats cool indygunfreak
<zeke> I movd a bunch of stuff to trash and it turns out I don't even have a .Trash folder. where did my files go and how can i remove them? I need to free up some space
<ltgg> 9.04 error: tracker applet    " there was an error while performing indexing "  " index corrupted"    will not reindex    applet will not close .... anyone seen this ??
<gop> !fire fly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fire fly
<yowshi> fortunev   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  VLC is unable to open the MRL 'v4l2:// :v4l2-dev=/dev/video0 :v4l2-adev= :v4l2-standard=0'. Check the log for details. is the stuff from the vlc message box and this ALSA lib pcm.c:2205:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM is from the commandline output
<commander_> i need serious help
<tckiller> Hi, I think I have a permission issue with my sound card, when I run "aplay -l" I get: "...no soundcards found...", but when I run "sudo aplay -l" I get the complete list.  Is this the correct behavior?
<jaypur> commander_, whats your problem?
<rww> !msgthebot > gop
<fortunev> yowshi: not sure that is your webcam
<ubottu> gop, please see my private message
<yowshi> fortunev it's progblem i am guessing is sound
<IndyGunFreak> zeke: you have to have a trash folder
<Mean_Admin> can I uninstall network manager and just organize my connections using nano ?
<TrozPSU> is anyone that's good with grub able to walk me through skipping the windows bootloader and booting vista directly ?
<commander_> a error in update manager.it won't let me get synaptics or otherwise
<yowshi> fortunev even though i didnt tell it to use sound it is trying and failing anyway
<lstarnes> commander_: what error?
<zeke> IndyGunFreak: well if I do its not in my home folder
<IndyGunFreak> zeke: you know what, you're right.. they moved it
<IndyGunFreak> !trash | zeke
<ubottu> zeke: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<IndyGunFreak> my bad.
<commander_> wget 19 or something. i had installed ubuntu tweak
<kazagistar> how do I figure out if my Kubuntu is 32 or 64 bit?
<zeke> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zeke> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<lstarnes> kazagistar: open a terminal and type "uname -m"
<fortunev> yowshi: It works on my laptop. Sorry. Cant think what could cause that.
<kazagistar> lstarnes: thanks
<bullgard4> ltgg: Yes. I managed to get rid of this message by removing all logs that Tracker has made in its own directory, log in anew starting Tracker as the only application program and letting it do its work for hours until it stops and not touching this computer at that time otherwise.
<jake> indygunfreak is cell phone hacks illegal
<lstarnes> kazagistar: what was the response?
<BePhantom> when i try to mount my ntfs partition i get this error message: logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) bla bla, does anyone know how to fix it?
<gooody> hi, i would like to ask how to change the looks of the drop down menu?
<kazagistar> lstarnes: x86_64
<jigp> hello guys which one is stable? 8.04 or 9.04?
<lstarnes> jigp: 8.04 is an LTS release
<xCube> i think 8.04 :D
<summ3y> I HEART UBUNTU
<jake> indygunfreak is hacking illigal
<IndyGunFreak> jake: why do you insist on talking to me about this, when I've told you i don't care to discuss it.. find a channel that suits your interests.
<bullgard4> jigp: 8.04 or more precisely: 8.04.2.
<ltgg> bullgard4: thanks, but what is tracker?
<jake> but whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<functionofxy> I seem to be in a (rare) dependency hell. anyone good w/ dpkg/apt?
<lstarnes> jake: it is not on-topic here
<bullgard4> ltgg: Tracker is an application program. You can find it looking it up in Synaptic.
<kazagistar> mmm, trolls
<jigp> lstarnes: xCube: bullgard4:yeah but I have problem now in kde environment and wish to install 9.04..i cannot access my home folder in kde environment.but if I use gnome I can access my home folders..
<jake> everybody im sorry that wasent really me on irc it was my friend being a idiot
<ltgg> bullgard4: OK, thanks.
<chaorain> !thumbnails
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thumbnails
<lstarnes> commander_: I don't think ubuntu tweak is supported
<commander_> so u think i should uninstall it?
<gooody> hi can anyone help me how to have a curved corner in ubuntu drop down menus?
<ltgg> bullgard4: also, my updates stopped working about the same time; could this be related?
<TrozPSU> anyone able to walk me through adding vista to my grub menu ?
<bullgard4> ltgg: Yes, it may be ralated.
<commander_> my updates or me installing new software won't work
<gop> what a good music server, say for a large music libary with say a web interface, to all the music I house in a ubuntu server???
<lstarnes> commander_: pastebin the errors
<commander_> ?
<lstarnes> commander_: try to update or install something, then paste the errors to http://paste.ubuntu.com then give us the link to what you pasted
<chaorain> how do I set up nautilus xvid preview?
<commander_> thru terminal
<chaorain> commander, was that at me?
<jake> im sorry i was gone whats everybody trying to do
<lstarnes> chaorain: I don't think so
<hardddisk_>  this is the string: <a href="oldLink bunch of things generated by encryption">Service by Name</a> need to be replaced with <a href="newlink">Service by Name</a>. how can I do this
<hardddisk_> Thank you in advance
<swiftarrow> hardddisk_, try #perl and ask for a regex?
<hardddisk_> swiftarrow  I do not know perl but I try with sed let me show you what I did
<bill2> hello everyone, i really could use some help
<hardddisk_> sed 's/<a href=[^"]>Services by Nme<\/a>/<a href="list.shtml?p=services">Services by Name<\/a>/g' /myfile/path
<hardddisk_> swiftarrow did not work can you see why Is not
<swiftarrow> hardddisk_, i know nothing of perl or sed or regex.  I got help with some stuff from #perl, they really know their regex.
<swiftarrow> sry i cant help.
<lstarnes> hardddisk_: you have Nme instead of Name in one spot
<bill2> i went onto some website and it told me i had many viruses and said to download free remover so i did but ubuntu wont open any ideas?
<AustinS> bill2: lol
<xPhilosx> are there any good alternatives to the mozilla-mplayer plugin for viewing windows media player related files online?  Mplayer has a serious memory leak.
<lstarnes> bill2: just ignore it.  that sounds like some malware site
 * RHorse 
<AustinS> xPhilosx: I dealt with this last night. I ended up with mozilla-vlc package
<wes_> bill2,  it's a scam
<lstarnes> bill2: linux has no real viruses
<xPhilosx> AustinS, thanks, ill check it out
<hardddisk_> lstarnes I have no idea where did you see that mistake because I do not see it
<swiftarrow> bill2: your using ubuntu, dont worry abt viruses
<hardddisk_> swiftarrow thank you for your help
<lstarnes> hardddisk_: I see it in the command you posted here
<RHorse> lstarnes, except for script kiddies
<hardddisk_> I guess I'll try with perl guys soon
<swiftarrow> hardddisk_, I ddnt do anything! :D
<lstarnes> RHorse: note the "real"
<bill2> what? the website said i have viruses and i asked my friend he works in a computer place and he says that i should use their program
<RHorse> :)
<AustinS> i mean, be conscious of virus and other types of malware.  I would say "oh your using ubuntu, dont ever worry about malware or viruses"
<lstarnes> bill2: you are using ubuntu, right?
<bill2> yes latest version
<hardddisk_> lstarnes : where ? <a href="oldLink bunch of things generated by encryption">Service by Name</a> need to be replaced with <a href="newlink">Service by Name</a>.
<lstarnes> bill2: then that site and your friend are wrong
<lstarnes> hardddisk_: sed 's/<a href=[^"]>Services by Nme<\/a>/<a href="list.shtml?p=services">Services by Name<\/a>/g' /myfile/path
<J-_> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<bill2> how is my friend wrong? he went to university for a lot of years and he has a doctorate degree in computer engineering
<lstarnes> bill2: they know about windows only
<hardddisk_> lstarnes thank you but that was just a typo but thanks for pointing that out
<swiftarrow> bill2: a website can't really find out if you have a virus unless it gets into your system.  So the website's lying.
<Sebboh> bill2, well the installation didn't work, so I guess you'll just have to suffer.  Anyway, if you want an antivirus there is one available.  Search the package lists for antivirus.
<Sebboh> Anyway, bill2's probably a troll.
<mabus> bill2: tons of websites lie in ord...
<lstarnes> hardddisk_: it looks like it should work
<mabus> yeah Sebboh ...
<bill2> i'm not a troll seriously guys my friend said i should come here if i had questions
<ModusTalons> Greetings and salutations.   How do I turn off journaling on my filesystem?
<Sebboh> Bill2, here's a little feedback..  If you're trying to act dumb, don't spell doctorate correctly. :P
<lstarnes> ModusTalons: why do you need to disable joirnaling?
<nikeboy> anyone up-on UNR jaunty? i've managed to remove the notification area in unr-mode, works fine in classic mode though... ?
<lstarnes> *journaling
<ModusTalons> Because I have an SSD on my netbook
<bill2> i'm not dumb, that's insulting, i just don't know a lot about computers
<gartral> hello... im having problems getting a camera that lsusb reports as a 0c45:602c Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam google is of very little help
<ModusTalons> I am unuder the impression that turning off journaling will extend the life of my SSD
<wes_> bill2,  go back to the site and see how many viruses you have on dive C
<Sebboh> bill2, well we do, so quit arguing. :) Ignore the website.
<ReVoLveR> how to fix a broken package?
<ReVoLveR> can anyone help me
<lstarnes> ReVoLveR: it depends on why it is broken
<bill2> so i just ignore it?
<ReVoLveR> lstarnes : how to know that?
<J-_> !virus | bill2
<ubottu> bill2: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ravager> you know, that new star trek wasnt bad at all.
<Sebboh> Ignore is a key word here.
<hardddisk_> lstarnes this is the link :<a href="../../../access.aims.ku.edu/shibboleth/login?cacheid=E21CA2CD9EF84B3D235CBA56B3D1544D&amp;return=163636563737E21696D637E2B657E2564657F23786962626F6C6564786D2964607F23535F4F33786962756D3864747073752331452236452236477264737471607E23636E2B657E25646575223645273543616C6C6C69637475223643586962626F6C6564786E23737F65223643514D4C452236405F43545624796D656D31323432303037313133362471627765647D336F6F6B69656620727F667964656279446
<hardddisk_> D3864747073752331452236452236477264737471607E23636E2B657E25646575223645273543616C6C6C6963747">Services by Name</a>	
<hardddisk_> how can I replace all that with actual local link that I have created ?
<Jeruvy> !pastebin |
<ubottu> : pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bill2> okay so i will remove that file that doesnt work then
<hardddisk_> sorry Jeruvy
<lstarnes> ModusTalons: it might not extend it by much, and the joirnaling would decrease the likelyhood of the filesystem being damaged beyond repait
<lstarnes> *repair
<lstarnes> hardddisk_: does it only need to be replaced in one line?
<Sebboh> hardddisk_, when you download web pages, if you use the right software, there is a feature that will automatically translate links to the local version.  wget has this feature, for example.
<TrozPSU> anyone familiar with grub triple boots with two versions of windows and skipping the windows bootloader ?
<ReVoLveR> lstarnes : how to check how the package is broken?
<nathan__> ok i got a little bit of a problem here.. i just recently installed xubuntu 9.04 on an imac.... all went well and everything was good untill i installed the updates.. now the task bars that are usually on the top and bottom have disapeared...i know there is a permanant fix for  this but i cant remember how can someone help.??
<lstarnes> ReVoLveR: pastebin the error messages you get when using it
<nikeboy> anyone tell me how to put the notification area back into UNR mode in jaunty??? (battery, wireless, bluetooth etc) .. works fine in classic/desktop mode..?
<hardddisk_> lstarnes no there are several link that need to be replaced
<sparr> fornix: I am not using pulseaudio, and have had this issue for years
<hardddisk_> but if someone helps me in one I can figure it out the others
<omacPlace2> ocropus page simple.png       I get this error.  FATAL: invalid magic number
<lstarnes> hardddisk_: what is the new link?
<ModusTalons> Revolver: I believe you fix a broken package by issueing the following command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<omacPlace2> Any ocropus experts here?
<Sebboh> hi, sparr.
<hardddisk_> Sebboh I did use it but did not work correctly
<ReVoLveR> ModusTalons : ok thanks.
<lstarnes> ReVoLveR: try sudo dpkg --configure -a  instead
<sparr> Sebboh: long time no see
<ReVoLveR> ok
<ModusTalons> Ah yes, I believe Istarnes is correct
<fireicer> revolver: when i need to serch and fix broken packages i just boot up in recovery mode and select it from the list ubuntu gives you when you get to it
<Sebboh> hardddisk_, well, sed can handle this.  If you don't know how to use it, there are also various text editors with search/replace features.
<ReVoLveR> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<ReVoLveR> this is the msg I get
<lstarnes> ReVoLveR: close any package managers or update managers you have open first
<ModusTalons> interesting... perhaps try: lsof|grep dpkg
<Sebboh> hardddisk_, you also have the option to redownload with the correct options, to get it right in the first place.
<ReVoLveR> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of easycam2-gtk:
<ReVoLveR>  easycam2-gtk depends on cheese; however:
<ReVoLveR>   Package cheese is not installed.
<ReVoLveR>  easycam2-gtk depends on easycam2-core; however:
<ReVoLveR>   Package easycam2-core is not installed.
<FloodBot3> ReVoLveR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ReVoLveR> dpkg: error processing easycam2-gtk (--configure):
<hardddisk_> Sebboh: I need to do it in command line I have a *.sh file that does also ather stuff. and I need to integrate this script on it
<lstarnes> ReVoLveR: then you need to install cheese and easycam2-core first
<ReVoLveR> ok
<ReVoLveR> let me check
<nikeboy> no-one able to tell me how to reset unr mode so i have the notification area back ? :S
<hardddisk_> Sebboh I need a way to replace that I do not need other option. Thank you, I know what you mean but those option do not work for me
<penguins2387> hurray i am back
<ReVoLveR> lstarnes : can you give me a command to do that?
<lstarnes> ReVoLveR: what command are you using to install easycam2-gtk?
<penguins2387> will apt work?
<ReVoLveR> sudo apt-get install easycam2-gtk ?
<penguins2387> or do you need to add some repos?
<penguins2387> cause i could use easycam
<Sebboh> hardddisk_, http://student.northpark.edu/pemente/sed/sed1line.txt May this document serve you as well as it has served me.
<sparr> I am having a problem in X.  Some games set my resolution to an invalid one for my monitor, my only solution is to ctrl+alt+f1 and terminate the game from a console.  but for some of those games, the display doesn't go back after the game is killed.  then I try "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -s N" (for any N>0) and X crashes.  help?
<lstarnes> ReVoLveR: if you are using that command, it should install required packages if they are in the repositories.  do you have the universe repository enabled?
<penguins2387> sparr: i had that problem once trying to run epsxe
<ReVoLveR> lstarnes : sorry I donno what universe repository means :$
<hardddisk_> Thank you Sebboh I'll look at it
<ModusTalons> if you do: sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<penguins2387> open synaptic and click prefrences and enable universe
<ModusTalons> Yea..naptic is easier... lol
<ModusTalons> synaptic*
<penguins2387> sparr: what desktop environment are you useing?
<Guest92469> While booting 9.04 I get a graphical screen with a progress bar and no details.  If I switch from it using ctrl-alt-f1, I can't find a key combo that gets me BACK to the graphical screen.  What is it?
<ModusTalons> Anyone in here using an EeePC with the etheros wifi chipset and Ubuntu 9.04? For some reason I can't scan for networks with iwlist scan
<lstarnes> ReVoLveR: go to System > Administration > Software Sources and check the box next to "Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)"
<ModusTalons> I can set the essid and connect just fine with dhclient, its just kind of annoying that I can't actually search for networks
<IndyGunFreak> ModusTalons: that device should work out fo the box.
<IndyGunFreak> ModusTalons: can you actually connect to your wireless network?
<ModusTalons>  it works with the gnome network-manager but iwlist scan isn't supported out of the box
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok..
<ModusTalons> Yea, I can connect fine to a wireless network if I know the essid beforehand
<ModusTalons> but if I type in: sudo iwlist scan it doesn't show up under the wlan0 interface
<IndyGunFreak> ModusTalons: i dunno, i just click nm-applet, and it shows the 4-5 networks available to me
<Shadow121> I am trying to remove a package and get:  E: mythtv-backend: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<dys> Hi
<z0x1c> ModusTalons re SSD journaling, I recommend reading the opinions/benchmarks of Ted Ts'o, ext4 maintainer. http://thunk.org/tytso/blog/2009/03/01/ssds-journaling-and-noatimerelatime/
<ModusTalons> I would do that myself... but I'm not running gnome on my netbook.  I installed ubuntu as command line and installed xfce4 and gdm
<dys> Hi
<ModusTalons> I actually removed the network-manager package
<penguins2387> ah
<evon_> i have an ATI XPRESS 200m card in my laptop. are there any drivers for it in jaunty?
<dys> hello
<IndyGunFreak> ModusTalons: well, install it, or use wicd
<ModusTalons> wicd?  Never heard of that
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know why iwlist scan wouldn't work though
<Guest92469> evon_, I believe so.  My desktop has the same (I think), and compiz works great on it.
<penguins2387> if you installed gdm you should be able to install and use nm-applet
<jaypur> my sound its not working good, it keeps doing a eco and cutting pieces... what should i do?
<IndyGunFreak> ModusTalons: its an nm-applet alternative (and a better one in my opinion)... google it
<[t0rc]> I'm getting a index corrupted error box over and over from the tracker; any solutions?
<ModusTalons> Ok, I will do.  Thanks for the tip.  :-D
<evon_> Guest92469: compiz is fine but my 3d games run like crap now.  they were running fine in 8.04
<Demerzel_> hello folks
<penguins2387> IndyGunFreak: for some reason nm-applet will only connect correctly without a restart about 60 percent of time... you think wicd will fix that for me?
<Guest92469> evon_, actually what I have is "ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE)".  Don't know about 3D games -- are there 3D games for Linux?!
<evon_> Guest92469: ya a lot of 3d games
<penguins2387> oh my yes google for it you'll find some great ones
<IndyGunFreak> penguins2387: honestl, i don't know, iv'e not ever had a problem w/ nm-applet, i just like wicd, because you can look at a networks security protocol, before trying to connect to it.
<ScottG> If someone has physical access to ubuntu it seems like they can just boot recovery from grub and get root
<Guest92469> Maybe the 3d acceleration in X isn't installed unless you apt-get it?
<Guest92469> ScottG:  shh!
<Demerzel_> i've got what appears to be a misconfigured initrd after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04.  It keeps trying to mount an NFS root instead of a local root.  Is there any way to override this on the grub level so it will try to use a local root?
<jaypur> my sound is not working good, its goind like an eco and is runnig into part by part....
<evon_> Guest92469: if it was not installed compiz would not work
<penguins2387> IndyGunFreak: thanks i'll give it a try, i only have a problem when trying to connect to 2wire routers i think it may be that atheros wireless cards just don't like them
<usser_> ScottG, theres no point in putting obstacles at this point, if u have a physical access to a machine then you can pretty much do anything.
<Shadow121> WHat does this mean in the terminal:  1 not fully installed or removed.
<Demerzel_> once booted into initrd an inspection of /conf/initramfs.conf reveals BOOT=nfs ... which is where my problem might be
<IndyGunFreak> ScottG: easy thing to do w/ that, is comment out the recovery option in grub.. if you ever need it, boot the live CD, open the menu.lst on the drive, uncomment it, and restart... you'll have recovery mode again
<lstarnes> Shadow121: check what happens before that
<iliketofrolic666> when I delete a file on my NTFS, it copies it to the trash on my main HDD, how do I stop this?
<xPhilosx> is there any way to clear the list of packages that autoremove thinks it should remove?
<ModusTalons> Shadow121: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get  autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean
<IndyGunFreak> ScottG: don't delete it, just remove it from the list, then if you need it, its very simple to add back, rather than typing all that crap
<Guest92469> xPhilosx, try "apt-get install"ing them.  They're already installed, but maybe it'll mark them as manually installed.
<xPhilosx> Guest40357, its a list of roughly 40 packages
<ModusTalons> my friend was talking for me, I dont know this much stuff
<ModusTalons> I want to reduce anomie by letting people know who I really am
<ModusTalons> so you all knojw
<ModusTalons> know*
<ModusTalons> that is all
<FloodBot3> ModusTalons: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ModusTalons> sorry jeez
<wes_> evon, are you have troubles with your grphics or just wondering about drivers
<jaypur> my sound is like a siren how could i get it running ok?
<wes_> evon, having
<penguins2387> jaypur: are you using alsa or pulse
<jake>  hardddisk im online
<Shadow121> ModusTalons:  I dont want a distro upgrade tho
<Guest92469> xPhilosx, try it on one and see if it works.
<xPhilosx> Guest92469, sure
<jaypur> penguins2387, autodetect... but none of those options solved my problem
<Demerzel> anyone? :)
<lucax> i have an intel centrino duo, im wondering how whould battery life time last longer, if i disable one core and decreasing the frequency or just leaving it on demand both cores?
<Guest92469> evon_, have you tried turning off compiz and seeing if the games work better after that?
<Paul_> what is the microsoft chanel?
<evon_> Guest92469: yup
<Guest92469> Demerzel, from grub you can hit "e" to edit
<lstarnes> Paul_: probably ##windows
<c0_ponti> a
<Guest92469> Demerzel, and then change the kernel command line to specify "root=hda" for example
<penguins2387> or just one #
<ScottG> Paul_: #windows
<Demerzel> Guest92469: yeah i've done that to add "break=top" to the kernel line
<Paul_> yeah thanks
<Shadow121> I am getting this in the terminal......1 not fully installed or removed.
<Demerzel> Guest92469: root is already specified as a UUID
<Demerzel> root=UUID=<the appropriate uuid for the partition i want it to boot from>
<jaypur> penguins2387, any idea?
<Guest92469> Demerzel, if you know what partition that actually is, try specifying it (root=hda3)
<Guest92469> Demerzel, skip the UUID stuff for this test.
<Demerzel> right
<penguins2387> jaypur: sorry about that. one moment i'll see what i can come up with
<Demerzel> done that ... but i've tried so many things now it's all a blur
<Demerzel> let me try that now
<jaypur> penguins2387, ok
<lsadfl> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ModusTalons> Shadow121 In synaptic go to repositories and then updates and make sure that under release upgrades  never is selected
<ModusTalons> Shadow121 then issue the command I gave you previously and it won't do a full distribution upgrade
<Guest92469> Demerzel, if merely specifying the root doesn't work, you may also have to delete the initramfs spec on the kernel command line.
<penguins2387> jaypur: sorry man not coming up with anything have you tried ubuntu forums?
<Demerzel> Guest92469:
<cyd_away> is stock nvidia driver going well for most people in 9.04?
<Demerzel> Guest92469: as in remove that line from grub?
<Aslo> ui
<jaypur> penguins2387, no, but i will
<Demerzel> because specifying the root parameter didn't work
<ltgg>  9.04 problem: upgrade manager failed ... tries to do a partial upgrade ( 73 packages now ) and just quits. How to fix?? thanks  ( newbie )
<jaypur> penguins2387, i need to know the sound card... i'll get somethin like everest right now
<Guest92469> Demerzel, I think so, but now you're getting beyond where I have explored.  Some distros need their ramfs, others don't.
<ModusTalons> enough
<penguins2387> jaypur: try lspci in terminal
<cyd_away> ltgg: does 'sudo apt-get install -f' get you any farther?
<Demerzel> yeah i just removed the initrd line
<ModusTalons> i'm leaving
<ModusTalons> adious
<Demerzel> and it panicked
<Guest92469> Demerzel, panic'd because it couldn't find the root?
<Demerzel> altho that might have something to do with the fact that i kept the uuid
<Demerzel> yeah
<Demerzel> i'll try specifying the partition
<Demerzel> i still don't know why this uuid crap was introduced
<Guest92469> Demerzel, ok, give it a try.  If the driver for the root disk is a module in the initrd, tho, you'll need it...
<penguins2387> jaypur: should say something like ***** audio controller: ************
<Demerzel> yeah
<Guest92469> Demerzel, the uuid crap is because disk drives get different names when you plug in I/O cards (or sometimes just USB drives).
<Demerzel> jfs
<lstarnes> Demerzel: it might be in case the drives are detected differently after changing things around, like /dev/sda bevoming /dev/sdb after installing a new hard disk
<penguins2387> jaypur : * = your information
<Demerzel> yeah i remember the whole fiasco between RHEL4U4 and RHEL4U5
<Demerzel> kernel team decided to change the way devices were numbered
<jaypur> penguins2387, im getting the info about the cards... and ill tell ya
<Demerzel> this was for NICs tho
<Demerzel> and drove me up the wall
<penguins2387> jaypur ok
<Guest92469> Demerzel, if your filesystems are labeled, you can maybe specify root=LABEL=[its label]
<Shadow121> ModusTalons:  I am getting a problem with the mythtv backend which i cannot remove for some reason.  "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<ltgg> cyd_away: no. that does not help
<jaypur> penguins2387, it has an audio adapter... would it be that?
<Demerzel> i'd written imaging software that used specific NICs and now i had to second-guess myself
<penguins2387> jaypur: maybe what dose it say
<Hymnosis> !resolv.conf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolv.conf
<slitaz> hi . i have a 32 bit ubuntu on a 64 bit processor..... if i reinstall 64bit ubuntu on the / overwriting 32 bit ub .... will 64 bit os of any extra special  use ???????
<Hymnosis> !resolv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolv
<Demerzel> Guest92469: i think the key issue now is that my root is jfs => i need the jfs module that's part of initrd
<frogscott> trying to use compiz in 9.0 anyone help?
<cyd_away> ltgg: :( what does 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' end up saying?
<jaypur> penguins2387, its the only thing releated to sound...
<Demerzel> Guest92469: however, when i look at the initrd before its contents are executed ... conf/initramfs.conf says BOOT=nfs
<Demerzel> and i need it to say BOOT=local
<Demerzel> i use sed to make the change within the initrd
<Demerzel> but i don't know if that holds after i Ctrl-D out of it
<Shadow121> How can i remove the mythtv backend?  I get this error when i try "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Guest92469> Demerzel, yow, you made your root jfs?
<Demerzel> and let the boot process continue
<penguins2387> jaypur: ok copy and paste that line here
<jaypur> its on a laptop
<Guest92469> Demerzel, So when you make the sed change, it boots?  But it doesn't keep it as a permanent change?
<jaypur> penguins2387, its on my laptop...
<slitaz> hi . i have a 32 bit ubuntu on a 64 bit processor..... if i reinstall 64bit ubuntu on the / overwriting 32 bit ub .... will 64 bit os of any extra special  use ??????? i dont know about this.. so help me anyone plezzz
<jaypur> penguins2387, its a HDA-intel
<penguins2387> jaypur: like this is what mine says 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Demerzel> Guest92469: it still doesn't boot ... it keeps trying to mount NFS
<jaypur> penguins2387, how can i get this kind of information?
<jaypur> penguins2387, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Guest92469> Demerzel, Do you have a way to boot from somewhere else, e.g. a live CD or DVD?  You can do that, and whack on the initram file from there.
<jaypur> penguins2387, maybe i found the solution
<penguins2387> jaypur: open terminal type lspci and highlight the line(s) involved and right click and copy
<penguins2387> Jaypur: awesome
<Demerzel> Guest92469: the BOOT flag seems to control which scripts in the /scripts directory get executed.  Somehow during the time that /init processes the config file and actually starts executing perhaps the value of the BOOT variable changes?
<Guest92469> slitaz, keep it the way it is, unless you need to run lots of RAM in virtualized machines.
<jaypur> penguins2387, i think it is that
<Demerzel> it would be awesome if BOOT were driven somehow via a parameter on the grub level
<jaypur> penguins2387, do you agree?
<ltgg> cyd_away:  returns:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 74 not upgraded.
<penguins2387> jaypur: i'm not sure what you mean by "that"
<jaypur> penguins2387, aaah dont mind... those links i send ya....
<Guest92469> Demerzel, good luck, I've been there with an unbootable system (just last night), but I don't know how to solve your problem.
<Demerzel> Guest92469: thanks much man ... i appreciate the help!
<cyd_away> ltgg: hrm. might be a reason for that, maybe pastebin the output from apt-get upgrade. i have to crash now though sry :/
<penguins2387> ??????
<the1corrupted> Hello, everyone.  I was hoping to get a rather serious crash issue resolved here.  It seems that the GUI in my system spontaneously quits working.  I have no clue what's wrong only that just before each crash, I open xorg.conf.  (Even if it remains unaltered)  Now as to the details of this crash, Linux (the core) starts up just fine.
<MrKeuner> hi all, i have upgraded from 8.10 and vertical/horizontal maximize does not work when I middle click on the maximize window button. How can I correct his problem?
<ltgg> OK
<xPhilosx> Guest92469, Your suggestion worked for me, thanks.  I just apt-get installed all the packaged and it marked them as manually installed.  Apt-get doesn't beg to autoremove all those packages anymore, thanks.
<M0rtimer> hi
<slitaz> Guest92469, a little more info plzzz .... will it be fast ?? will all softwares in synaptic work for 64 bit too ?
<the1corrupted> (Cont.) However, it seems that when I go to login, the entire thing freezes, and it fails to boot past that point.
<usr13> jaypur:  lspci | grep Audio
<Guest92469> xPhilosx, you're welcome...
<xPhilosx> In retrospect, i suppose I could have written a script to make it easier, but it worked none-the-less
<Guest92469> slitaz, the software that comes in ubuntu is compiled for both 32-bit and 64-bit.  There's occasional software built by other people that's only built for 32-bit, and if you're running 64-bit ubuntu it's a hassle to get it working.
<M0rtimer> could anyone tell me.. is there any way to change my computer name to 3_1_jaan for closed network.. it wont allow me to use "_"
<Guest92469> slitaz, I've been running 32-bit Ubuntu on a 64-bit processor for years.  No problems.  If you have less than 4GB of RAM, just run the 32-bit and you'll be fine.
<slitaz> Guest92469, ok.... thnx
<cyd_away> M0rtimer: you can modify /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname and reboot
<the1corrupted> I have 64-bit Ubuntu.
<the1corrupted> M0rtimer: Do you know anything about a 64-bit Ubuntu crash?  This has happened to me twice now.
<Hiryu> for 9.04, do I need DeCSS to play dvd's?
<poet> I can't get the installer or alternate installer to start on my machine.  Any ideas?
<slitaz> what is the good DVD player for ubuntu ???? vlc, totem doesnt play dvd aaudio...... i have all plugins in totem installed...... so plz a dvd player for my ubuntu ?????
<M0rtimer> Cyd_away, so it works after i reboot my system?
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<M0rtimer> thelcorrupted, and no.. im running it fine atm
<lyrae> Hi. I was upgrading ubuntu from the last version to the new one, via update manager. after it downloaded all those files and started installing them, power went out. Turned pc back on and as soon as i login, nothing loads. Any thoughts?
<slitaz> what is the good DVD player for ubuntu ???? vlc, totem doesnt play dvd aaudio...... i have all plugins in totem installed...... so plz a dvd player for my ubuntu ????? (the dvd when in vista plays the audio and video )
<MrKeuner> slitaz, did you install libdvdcss2 package
<M0rtimer> just use VLC player, it does everything :D
<the1corrupted> m0rtimer: Well the kernel itself is perfectly fine and all the files seem to be in order (at least the diagnostics say so) but I still can't get the GUI up and running...  Is there a way I can reconstruct Linux on my system without total format?
<MrKeuner> help
<slitaz> MrKeuner, no.... but isnt there a player like "powerdvd" for ubuntu in synaptic ?
<J-_> slitaz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<mobi-sheep> !dvd | slitaz
<ubottu> slitaz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gartral> hello... im having problems getting a camera that lsusb reports as a 0c45:602c Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam google is of very little help
<wes_> Hiryu,  You need libdvdcss2 and w32codecs to play dvds
<slitaz> J-_,  mobi-sheep thnx for the links
<cyd_away> M0rtimer: that's correct
<MrKeuner> slitaz, sure there are many apps which will work very well. But libdvdcss2 is a dependency
<the1corrupted> Anyone?  I really don't feel like formatting my HDD AGAIN....
<M0rtimer> cyd_away, thank you alot :)
<lucax> are changes of powertop permanently?
<cyd_away> the1corrupted: does your system crash immediately after installing during first boot to new os?
<cyd_away> M0rtimer: :D
<J-_> !webcam | gartral Not sure if it's going to be any help:
<ubottu> gartral Not sure if it's going to be any help:: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Guest92469> lyrae, what do you mean "nothing loads" after you login?
<Shadow121> How can i remove mythtv?
<the1corrupted> cyd_away: It crashes some time after it's already up and running.  I think it may have something to do with the graphics card.  Or the fact it's a 64-bit system.
<joedee> New to Linux and new to IRC...is it ok to ask super simple questions here?
<cyd_away> the1corrupted: 64bit shouldn't be the prob.. what graphics?
<gartral> J-_: nope... already tried all that.. i have partial drivers, but video is really bad and i have no slider conntroll
<J-_> Shadow121: Either synaptic, or "sudo apt-get remove mythtv"
<the1corrupted> cyd_away ATI Radeon.
<wes_> joedee, yes
<lyrae> Guest92469: after i type in username and pw in in GDM, the desktop starts to load, but doesnt. No icons, no taskbar, etc. Just wallpaper color
<J-_> Shadow121: "sudo apt-get remove <package name>"
<cyd_away> the1corrupted: have you installed the restricted ati driver from restricted drivers manager? no probs there? you're on 9.04?
<joedee> TY wes_
<M0rtimer> hah, there is always something wih ATIs
<lyrae> Guest92469: i can change session to login to failsafe terminal though
<r3z> Anyone got a solution to a box not shutting itself down and\or restarting itself on an init 6?
<Shadow121> J-_  i get this "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<the1corrupted> cyd_away I did via the hardware manager thing that came packaged with Ubuntu.
<lyrae> maybe i need to reconfigure x
<J-_> Shadow121: Looks like dpkg is broken.
<Guest92469> lyrae, hmm.  From a terminal you may be able to do "apt-get dist-upgrade" to finish the upgrade?
<Shadow121> J-_ i cant seem to remove mythtv-backend.  Its giving me all these problems.
<Circs> Hos do i delete a directory and all the files it contains?
<lyrae> Guest92469: i have no internet. Any way to get it started?
<cyd_away> the1corrupted: 9.04 yes?
<the1corrupted> cyd_away Yeah.  From what (all the exhaustive) diagnostics tell me is that there is nothing wrong with the Ubuntu installation...
<MrKeuner> Circs, rm directory_name -rf
<J-_> Shadow121: Have you tried, "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<the1corrupted> cyd_away Now before each crash, there is one thing in common: I'm trying to get my blasted touchpad working.
<cyd_away> the1corrupted: i can't be of more help, but i think it'd be good to start with graphics. maybe turn of restricted driver and see if you get same result? try running from livecd and see if that crashes. try turning off desktop effects before you try the other things.
<Circs> MrKeuner: Is that safe? there's so much bad news about the rm command I'm scared to death of it
<cyd_away> the1corrupted: oh, that's probly good info
<Guest92469> lyrae, it looks like X is configured fine, but the script that starts Gnome after X comes up is missing or broken
<cyd_away> the1corrupted: so touchpad doesn't work out of the box?
<MrKeuner> Circs, directory_name is important there make sure you do not delete a directory you need
<Circs> MrKeuner: I have to run it with sudo because the directory's permissions are borked
<MrKeuner> rm command is undoable
<the1corrupted> cyd_away No.  Now I've found ways of modifying xorg.conf but whenever I even touch the file, it's like pandora's box.
<Shadow121> J-_  i get dpkg: error processing mythtv-backend (--configure)
<MrKeuner> Circs, again, make sure you don't delete a directory you need
<lyrae> Guest92469: maybe. When i logged in, GDM didnt start. said hardware was miconfigured(all this even before log in screen). I had options to configure it right or reset to default settings. I reset to default settings, and restarted, now this started happening
<J-_> Shadow121: Have you tried to, "sudo apt-get remove mythtv-backend"
<Guest92469> the1corrupted, try removing xorg.conf and see if it will come up.  If so, throw touchpad in trash, perhaps...
<M0rtimer> my video performance is awfully low on my dell latitude d430... and i cant find the problem
<Circs> TY
<cyd_away> the1corrupted: i've always enjoyed how well touchpads work out of the box on ubuntu with all features working. maybe you should try google for your laptop model as well as ubuntuforums
<trece8> hi, labyrinth won't start, i just installed it in xubuntu 9.04
<J-_> M0rtimer: what chipset?
<cyd_away> the1corrupted: and divulge that info here for further possible help
<Sebboh> Can I tell apptitude to show me only packages that are selected to be installed? (but not installed yet)?
<the1corrupted> cyd_away Tried that...  I open Xorg.conf via Gedit, don't change a thing, save it, and the next thing I know, my GUI fries.
<cyd_away> the1corrupted: do an 'lspci' to see what ubuntu says your touchpad is, might help you track down info
<J-_> M0rtimer: Pastebin "lspci"
<M0rtimer> intel Intel® 945GMS
<Shadow121> J-_ it says i need to stop the backend from running.
<the1corrupted> cyd_away It says it's a "PS/2 Mouse"
<cyd_away> the1corrupted: huh
<cyd_away> the1corrupted: laptop model?
<Guest92469> lyrae, in the gdm screen in the lower left corner, can you set the session to "Gnome failsafe" and see if that works?
<J-_> Shadow121: try "killall mythtv"
<lyrae> Guest92469: i have tried that, didn't. So i then tried failsafe terminal and thats where it is now
<cyd_away> the1corrupted: weird that you wouldn't see 'synaptics' or 'alps' touchpad device..
<the1corrupted> cyd_away Toshiba Sattelite P305D
<lyrae> Guest92469: but has not detected wireless card
<J-_> Shadow121: Not sure how to stop the backend. But I'm sure you could type, "top" in the browser, figure out the PID, then "kill <PID>".
<J-_> Shadow121: bah not browser. terminal
<Guest92469> lyrae, if it already downloaded a bunch of files before power went out, "apt-get" can probably install them from local disk, automatically
<Guest92469> lyrae, it keeps them in a cache before it installs them.
<binarymutant> how does ubottu do this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/373557
<lyrae> Guest92469: what is the command?
<Hiryu> where can I find libdcss packages?
<binarymutant> nm it doesnt...
<Guest92469> lyrae, I'd try "apt-get install -f" first, to get apt to a clean state.
<Circs> For some reason when i click on my applications menu it doesn't do anything.
<vcast> connect
<yeoj_> does anyone know if you can adjust the x/y DPI with X windows?  I have a fancy logitech mouse that let me do it in windows, you could make the x/y rations different/etc
<J-_> Shadow121: Or try, "killall mythtv-backend"
<the1corrupted> Guest92469: Alright, I killed the xorg.conf... didn't repair the problem...
<lyrae> Guest92469: i get - dpkg was interrupted. you must manually fun sudo dpkg -- configure -a to correct the problem.
<lyrae> going to give it a try
<Guest92469> lyrae, great
<Shadow121> J-_ is there a mode i can login to that will only run the system minimums?  Like safe mode in windows?
<J-_> Shadow121: Not sure. I doubt it. This is not Windows. If you used the alternate installation disc, you can boot the computer into recovery mode or whatever and it'll boot into a commandline interface which then you can fix your installation. But you don't really need that.
<Guest92469> the1corrupted, you aren't using a Wacom tablet are you?  If so, see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 and search for Wacom
<Shadow121> J-_  hmmmm maybe if i restart i can get rid of it.  Another issue trying to remove it is this message "MythTV home directory, /home/mythtv does not exist."
<J-_> Shadow121: try sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop
<Shadow121> J-_ :  I get this with that command " MythTV home directory, /home/mythtv does not exist."
<the1corrupted> Guest92469: I don't know...  How can I find out?
<Circs> I can't get my applications menu to work, could someone help me?
<Guest92469> You're trying to use a touchpad, is it made by the company Wacom?
<J-_> I dunno then. I don't run mythtv. Maybe there's a mythtv channel on freenode.
<J-_> Shadow121: #mythtv
<Guest92469> the1corrupted, if it's smaller than a sheet of paper then it's not a wacom.
<trece8> hi, installed labyrinth but won't start
<Shadow121> J-_:  Thanks :)
<trece8> any way to make it work? in ubuntu 9.04
<the1corrupted> Guest92469: No, it's not Wacom.  It's a standard PS/2 laptop touchpad.
<benni> I have 4GB of ram, disabled swap yesterday because ubuntu began swapping with over 2GB ram remaining, now my system locks up when reaching 1,4 oder more GB of ram, does someone know what this problem is?
<M0rtimer> well it still cant resolve the hostname
<Guest92469> the1corrupted, ok
<M0rtimer> and after the reboot its the same
<J-_> Shadow121: Sorry I couldn't help. I mean, this is ubuntu support. But, that should have stopped mythtv. If you ask then anything about Ubuntu they'll probably direct you this way
<M0rtimer> i tried "sudo hostname 3_1_jaan" but it only tells me that its invalid
<Shadow121> J-_ :  Thanks for the help anyway :)
<zelda> hello. How do I get arial font and some others in Ubuntu?
<Ciros> find them, download them...install them :P
<Flannel> !mythtv | J-_, Shadow121
<ubottu> J-_, Shadow121: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<zelda> thats a good one.. duh!
<lyrae> Guest92469: thank you very much for your help :) its work now, only windows dont show borders. I had this problem before, its due to compiz. I should find a fix
<Guest92469> lyrae, now that you have a working gui again, did you go back and finish up the release upgrade?  That might fix the problem.  Or...
<the1corrupted> Guest94269: I'm tinkering around a little bit, removing what I put on the system before the crash.
<lyrae> Guest92469: its doing that now
<J-_> zelda: Make a folder in "/home/<user>/" named ".fonts". Then in nautilus go into view > "show hidden files" it'll be there along with other local folders and files. put the font in .fonts and it should be good to go
<Monroe> I had to reinstall Ubuntu, and I can't remember how to install GNOME Mud...how do I do this?
<Guest92469> lyrae, today I just discovered the compiz-config-settings-manager, which lets you set all kinds of stuff about compiz effects
<the1corrupted> Guest9269: So far, I've removed gsynaptics, and xserver-xorg-synaptics
<J-_> zelda: If you don't see the font in the program you want to use it in, restart the program.
<lyrae> Guest92469: yep. i have that.
<zelda> thanks J-
<Guest92469> lyrae, maybe in there it has a setting for window borders...  Anyway, glad I could help you get back on track.
<J-_> zelda: Yeah, no prob. You'll have to restart the program if it's open anyway to see the font in the list.
<lyrae> Guest92469: me too. thanks very much, again
<the1corrupted> Guest9249: But when I say the GUI is fried, when it comes time to log in, I've got a screen that looks like it shat on itself...  Everything up to that point runs smoothely.
<the1corrupted> Guest92469: Is there a way I can reconstruct the kernel without formatting?
<bullgard4> What does the name 'hicolor' of the directory /usr/share/icons/hicolor/ stand for?
<cfedde> bullgard4: icons that use a large number of colors.
<RichiV> what is an older kernel version of hardy heron
<bullgard4> cfedde: Why is it necessary to put icons having a large number of colors in a separate directory? I suspect that hicolor is a defined technical term whose meaning I do not know.
<cfedde> bullgard4: these days it's probably more convention than need.
<bullgard4> hm
<Demerzel> it's probably a matter of convenience
<Demerzel> from a code point of view it makes sense to check your current color settings and set the icon root to a certain directory
<cfedde> once upon a time there were color limits on some graphics cards.
<Demerzel> thereby immediately making your code mostly agnostic to settings changes
<Demerzel> cfedde: even these days when you boot into safe mode video cards are typically set to 256 colors
<Demerzel> which is much more limited than truecolor (24 bit) that you normally get
<cfedde> if the system is running wiht a low number of colors maybe the designer wants to select a set of icons that look better in low color or high color.
<cfedde> Demerzel: sure.
<Demerzel> hicolor is the term for either 15bit or 16bit color palettes
<J-_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Demerzel> as to why the software wouldn't use a single high color icon set and automatically reduce the color palette to the number required ... i'd say that's fairly simple: why waste software cycles when you can waste disk space?
<Demerzel> J-_: point taken :)
<luddite> Hi all - my acer aspire 4315 / 9.04 fan is always on- i cant find how to make it idle when not required- where in ubuntu are fan controls please?
<loopyduck> Hello, I installed an old copy of ubuntu Feisty Fawn (7.0.4) to save bandwidth in the hope that I'd be able to upgrade, but it seems as though the repository is down (i used the gui update manager)
<J-_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<\Pyro\> ROFLMAO
<ziroday> \Pyro\: is there something we can help you with?
<RichiV> how can i downgrade my kernel
<RichiV> to hardy
<RichiV> or am i stuck with jaunty? i need to downgrade so my ati X600 mobi will work
<ziroday> RichiV: you can't.
<J-_> RichiV: it's not supported
<Livingroom> greetings sirs
<J-_> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<RichiV> i realize my driver isnt supported, but to clarify i cannot downgrade my kernel
<BePhantom> hi guys, i just installed virtualbox 2.2 on 8.10 from vbox repos, the thing is that it finished installing but i dont have an icon to double click to execute the app, how can i do it?
<Livingroom> after much research i am unable to get my volume to work. at full volume it is like 10% of windows' volume. what should i do?
<RichiV> all I can do is to downgrade the os or use an open source?
<lyrae> isnt ctrl+alt+backspace supposed to restart x?
<noshelter> cant u just boot into the old kernel?
<Flannel> !nozap | lyrae
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nozap
<Demerzel> Guest92469: so check it out ... i removed the nfs-related scripts from /scripts within the initrd after it booted and symlinked the "local" scripts to the nfs ones ... voila it went past and actually booted ... it stopped with a fsck error but i can work with that
<RichiV> dont have the old kernel
<Flannel> !dontzap | lyrae
<ubottu> lyrae: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<RichiV> i installed jaunty from windows
<lyrae> ty Flannel
<noshelter> ah..., then no, i wouldnt think u can downgrade...
<phobos> Is the gutsy repo's still operational?
<noshelter> it would be like a fresh install
<noshelter> of the hardy kernel
<noshelter> so u might as well just do a fresh install
<the1corrupted> Anyone know why a GUI might fry on an other-wise good installation?
<astromme> Anyone here have a working knowledge of grub2? I'm getting an error: "Cannot get C/H/S values" after installation
<RichiV> eh i dont wanna dl it
<Flannel> phobos: No, Gutsy reached EOL in the middle of last month, you should upgrade to Hardy
<Livingroom> ok
<Livingroom> nevermind
<Livingroom> i got it working
<RichiV> imma try doing an open source
<astromme> This is on a system that didn't work with regular grub (didn't see hd0)
<RichiV> driver which i have no clue how to do
<phobos> Flannel: I'm on jaunty, but I'm thinking about going back to Gutsy.
<Livingroom> note: IF ANYONE HERE HAS A DELL VOSTRO 220: if your sound volume is too low, simply turn down all output sound volumes in your mixer thingy and then turn them back up. you suddenly has volumes
<J-_> !gutsy > phobos
<ubottu> phobos, please see my private message
<phobos> J-_: is there a reason you are sending your bot to flood me out with privates messages?
<J-_> phobos: Yes, so it doesn't pollute the channel. As Flannel mentioned it's eol.
<nathan__> i need some help guys... is there any file system besides HFS that will run mac os X.. and if theres more than one list them all.. i dont care if it only remotely works i need to know if there is any filesystem at all beside hfs that will work with it??
<nathan__> i need some help guys... is there any file system besides HFS that will run mac os X.. and if theres more than one list them all.. i dont care if it only remotely works i need to know if there is any filesystem at all beside hfs that will work with it??
<FloodBot3> nathan__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phobos> J-_: I don't care if its eol. it works, and perhaps more importantly, it works better then hardy, intrepid and jaunty
<bullgard4> Demerzel: Thank you for your information.
<lstarnes> phobos: it isn't supported though
<J-_> phobos: Have fun with your non-secure version of Ubuntu then.
<BePhantom> how can i run virtualbox 2.2? i dont have an icon to double click
<phobos> lstarnes: I can live with that.
<the1corrupted> J-_: Could you help me?
<gartral> how do i delete a directory and everything it contains from the terminal?
<phobos> J-_: you talk as though any version of ubuntu is secure. Anyway. I just came in to find out if the repo's were still online.
<lstarnes> phobos: can you live with potentially being vulnerable to major security vulnerabilities?
<Demerzel> bullgard4: you're welcome :)
<noshelter> @gartral rm -R /dir name
<lstarnes> gartral: rm -rf directory
<phobos> lstarnes: if someone wants to hack my system, let them. I don't have anything worth taking.
<lstarnes> er, -r, not -rf
<Flannel> you don't need the -f
<Flannel> phobos: there are the archive versions, technically.
<nathan__> i need some help guys... is there any file system besides HFS that will run mac os X.. and if theres more than one list them all.. i dont care if it only remotely works i need to know if there is any filesystem at all beside hfs that will work with it??
<gartral> lstarnes: rmdir: invalid option -- 'r'
<Flannel> nathan__: This is #ubuntu, you should find an OSX channel for that.
<noshelter> not rmdir
<noshelter> just rm
<lstarnes> gartral: rm, not rmdir
<noshelter> and lol
<noshelter> its -R
<noshelter> not -r
<gartral> awcrap... what's the difference?
<nathan__> they are both based on unix
<slitaz> what is the use of rmdir when we use rm ?????
<nathan__> surely someone would know
<the1corrupted> gartral 'Course, you could always make an alias where rmdir="rm -r"
<fornix> its -r
<lstarnes> slitaz, gartral: rmdir is for empty directories
<slitaz> rmdir needs the directory empty ...
<zvacet> nathan__: are you trying to install Hackintosh
<wes_> phobos, I think the shut the repos down for Gutsy
<Flannel> nathan__: Erm, no... and also, why would we know something thats OSX specific?  Again.  Please stay on topic, and find an appropriate channel for your question.
<slitaz> lstarnes, i know that..... but why is it still there ?
<wes_> phobos, they
<nathan__> give me a channel
<nathan__> u know
<fornix> both work :) -r and -R
<Flannel> nathan__: /msg alis list #*osx*
<lstarnes> slitaz: probablt for compatibility reasons
<lstarnes> *probably
<lstarnes> nathan__: I think there is ##mac
<noshelter> yup, fornix, my bad..., do rm --help gartral to see all options
<jigp> hello I am using kde ubuntu 8.04 desktop..how to update my kde?thanks
<slitaz> lstarnes, but rmdir is totally useless ..............
<lstarnes> jigp: update it to what?
<lstarnes> slitaz: not totally
<jigp>  lstarnes to latest sir
<lstarnes> jigp: which is?
<slitaz> jigp, downlaod the alternate iso... burn or mount it ..
<slitaz> lstarnes, ok.. then are you using that rmdir ??? everyone uses rm ....
<lstarnes> jigp: you probably should use whichever version is in the repos
<jigp> slitaz: iso of 9.04 ubuntu?
<lstarnes> slitaz: I use rm
<the1corrupted> *burns his laptop*  Damn that thing....
<J-_> jigp: Do you want to upgrade kubuntu to 9.04 from 8.04?
<slitaz> jigp, sorry.. areyou trying to upgrade kubuntu ?
<insomnia_au> hi everyone.. i was hoping someone knows where vpnc stores it's log files, i'm having some trouble connecting to my works' Cisco VPN using Jaunty
<J-_> !upgrade | jigp
<ubottu> jigp: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jigp> lstarnes : yeah but if I use kde, I cannot open or see any folders from my account home/jigp
<lstarnes> slitaz: occasionally, I use it when I want to delete a directory unless it is non-empty
<lstarnes> jigp: that doesn't seem very likely
<slitaz> lstarnes, what does the option -f do ?
<lstarnes> slitaz: force
<slitaz> lstarnes, rm -r -f /home :P ?
<Flannel> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Sebboh> What are the language-pack-* and language-support-* packages, and why do they force the installation of helpfiles for Gimp and OpenOffice when I don't have xwindows?
<jigp> lstarnes: so reformat and switch to 9.04?
<lstarnes> jigp: you don't need to reformat
<Flannel> jigp: You can upgrade (from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04)
<Flannel> slitaz: Don't do things like that.
<lstarnes> jigp: you could just upgrade to 8.10 then to 9.04 in the update manager
<jigp> Flannel: how?
<Flannel> !upgrade | jigp
<ubottu> jigp: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<slitaz> Flannel, i didnt .... just learning the commands :-) .. i know that it will fire my home dir
<slitaz> Flannel, i dont know about -f ....
<Flannel> slitaz: I meant don't say things like that.
<Newbuntu2> hello
<slitaz> Flannel, :( ... but you kicked me :P out
<Flannel> slitaz: As in, do it again, and you'll be banned.  Malicious commands are never welcome here.
<mobi-sheep> slitaz: You can do -rf instead of -r -f.  In case you don't know.
<slitaz> Flannel, i understood, boss
<Newbuntu2> I need some help configuring video drivers... I found a solution on the ubuntu forums, but I dont understand it...
<slitaz> mobi-sheep, now you are gonna be kicked :P
<Newbuntu2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728147&page=2
<wes_> insomnia_au, I am thinking it is in the Deamon.log.0
<jigp> Flannel : there is no upgrade in 8.04 to 8.10 here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<wes_> insomnia_au, Daemon
<Newbuntu2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3299935
<Newbuntu2> Those two threads discuss the problem and solutions, but I'm not sure how to do the recompiling they talk about
<mobi-sheep> slitaz: What?  I'm telling you this because every packages have parameters that can be used. :)
<slitaz> why isnt there a direct "powerdvd" like thing in synaptic ?
<lstarnes> jigp: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mobi-sheep> slitaz: PowerDVD is for Windows.  Linux is NOT Windows.  There are no Microsoft Office in Ubuntu either.
<jigp> ok thanks :)
<slitaz> jigp, download the alternate iso.... mount it ..  it wil popout upgrade window ;-)
<Sebboh> Flannel, although I don't have any tolerance for malicious commands either, it seems that slitaz was asking for confirmation, like, "what, aren't you telling me to do something similar to this bad command?", not telling anyone to run that.
<jigp> slitaz: the iso of 8.10?
<slitaz> mobi-sheep, i knew that ......  powerdvd "like" thing = similar to powerdvd
<jigp> slitaz: or 9.04? im using 8.04 current
<J-_> !dvd | slitaz
<ubottu> slitaz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slitaz> J-_, my question is DIFFERENT ....
<mobi-sheep> slitaz: Use VLC.  You only need to run the DVD.  I'm sure you don't use half of the features that PowerDVD offer.   It's all about simplicity too. ;)
<zvacet> jigp: 8.10 i you want to upgrade
<kton876> How can I stop vlc form opening two windows
<fbc-mx> If I ssh to a machine and would like to leave that session running and come back to it later, what to I have to do? If I just close the session the program won't stay running.
<kton876> ^ that question, but in bold and italics
<jigp> zvacet: yup I want to upgrade 8.04 to 9.04?
<slitaz> jigp, i think that you need to upgrade to 810 first...
<lstarnes> fbc-mx: you could run ssh in screen
<J-_> slitaz: If you at least read the first URL, you would have came to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<fbc-mx> slitaz, I'm not too sure about that...
<mobi-sheep> kton876: Look under Preferences.  You want to toggle on "Run with one instance only"
<Guest92469> fbc-mx, run "screen" which will let you detach with ctl-A D rather than just logging out.
<kton876> Here is an ascii diagram: [  ] [   ] == bad, [   ] == good
<Guest92469> fbc-mx, then when you're back on that machine you can run "screen -r" to re-attach to it.
<zvacet> jigp: but you can not skip versions so you havve to upgrade to 8.10 first and then from 8.10>9.04
<kton876> mobi-sheep: see my ascii diagram, I am talking one istance, two windows
<fbc-mx> Guest92469,  awesome... thanks
<insomnia_au> Anyone vpnc stores it's log files, I'm having some trouble connecting to my works' Cisco VPN using Jaunty
<kton876> I know, crazy isn't it. It is like they thought, hey,we are only calling new window once, let's open two windows, one for the media, and one for the slider.
<slitaz> jigp, but mounting the alternate iso is the easiest way /////
<kton876> mobi-sheep: so - you know what I am talking about now? the fail of a winamp looking box that opens with the slider, and not stuck to the bottom of the video
<mobi-sheep> kton876: Did it occur to you that maybe it's a bug?  (Because it really is.) :)
<zvacet> jigp: my advice is to use alternate CD in case something goes wrong you will always have CD for fresh install
<h123> anyone knows if the dwl-g132 usb dongle can be set in monitor mode?
<J-_> insomnia_au: Have you grepped it? Try, "locate log | grep vpnc" Not exactly sure if it'll output anything
<BePhantom> hi guys im trying to compile vbox kernel module but i get this error message in the log file: http://pastebin.com/m3bdffa5d
<BePhantom> any ideas?
<zvacet> slitaz : +1
<jumbers> Why would Apache serve PHP files fine to one of my domains and then serve me a PHP file as plain text to the other domain?
<eleite_> can anyone suggest a good graphics benchmark tool?
<h123> or anyone that has worked with airmon-ng ?
<insomnia_au> J-_: wow i didn't realise you can "locate log"
<mobi-sheep> kton876: I can help you with that.  I'm running VLC Alpha -- It's not supported in Ubuntu but it went well for me.
<lstarnes> jumbers: the broken domain might not be configured properly
<kton876> mobi-sheep - it is a bug? whoah, how can it be a bug.. I mean - a bug would be not checking a param and allowing a null value - but having TWO window handles in one code execution path sounds more like someone shooting users from the top of a bell tower than a bug
<kton876> I will try the latest, thansk
<mobi-sheep> kton876: It's embedded bug. :)
<J-_> insomnia_au: Did it work?
<jumbers> lstarnes: It's using the same config file as the working one. Only differences are the server root, server name, and the server aliases
<jigp> zvacet: how about install ubuntu 9.04 directly?good?from ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 9.04..i have cd 9.04
<kton876> ok my curiosity has been satisfied
<eleite_> h123: try # aircrack-ng
<jigp> zvacet:  but the problem is, how to back up my chat pidgin logs?from 8.04 to 9.04?
<zvacet> jigp : only if you want fresh install in that case it is good to have separate home partition
<eleite_> h123: there is also a list on their website that lists compatible wireless cards
<mobi-sheep> jigp: If you want to back up everything related to Pidgin, All config files are saved under "~/<user>/"  <-- Your home directory.  You're looking for "~/<user>/.purple"
<zvacet> jigp : if you don´t have separate home read http://www.ivankuznetsov.com/2008/04/moving-home-to-its-own-partition.html
<insomnia_au> J-_: yep that worked, not much help though
<Sebboh> mobi-sheep, you mean /home/<user>/.purple, or ~/.purple ...
<jigp> zvacet: I don't have partition as of the moment when I install ubuntu 8.04..thats why when I instsall 9.04 it should have partition soon
<jigp> mobi-sheep: ok ill look for it now
<Sebboh> ~ = /home/<user>
<mobi-sheep> Sebboh: Yup. :)
<Sebboh> OR, a user's home directory might not be in /home ...  ~ = the home dir as specified in the /etc/passwd file.
<ScottG> Does apache host ftp by default?
<J-_> insomnia_au: hmm. What about, "locate vnpc | grep log" Not sure if it'll return the same results. I'm still lacking the experience with locating/ grepping. Learning though!
<Sebboh> ScottG, no.
<jedi06> how do you use ftp to put a file in a specific location?
<thahauss> Hi all, I've spent many hours trying to get my Dell Perc 5i card to work in ubuntu 9.04 following these instructions.  http://pastebin.ca/1418927 .  My issue is at the last step, "sudo /etc/init.d/vivaldiframeworkd start" returns "bad loop variable".  I'm a linux noob any help is greatly, greatly appreciated
<ScottG> Sebboh: How can I get ftp hosting?
<zvacet> jigp : I will recommend you to make separate home now you see why is useful to have one
<psypher246> hey all. i hope someone could help me. i had a a pretty heavily customized gnome panel setup and it got reset to default. i have a good backup well before this happened yet I don't know which folders to replace to get it back. i have already tried restoring .gconf and .gconfd. any ideas? thanks
<yowshi> does anyone know a programme other then cheese that can record from a webcam without alot of fussing?
<slitaz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows    ... in this page , the manual method section..... the download link for linux and initrd.gz is NOT working..... help
<Sebboh> scottd 'hosting' usually means paying someone to run a server for you, like renting their server.  Anyway, you probably want to search the package repositories for an FTP server.
<Sebboh> or ftpd would be another name of that.
 * noshelter hmmms
<Demerzel> proftpd would be a much better choice imo
<goose> ScottG, I think you may be looking for "openssh-server"
<Demerzel> k later folks
<zvacet> psypher246:.gconf* .gnome* .nautilus*
<insomnia_au> J-_: nope same results.. oh well
<slitaz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows    ... in this page , the manual method section..... the download link for linux and initrd.gz is NOT working..... help
<J-_> insomnia_au: Sorry.
<Newbuntu2__> hello
<Newbuntu2__> I need some help configuring video drivers... I found a solution on the ubuntu forums, but I dont understand it...
<zvacet> psypher246: sorry it is .gconf .gnome .nautilus
<insomnia_au> J-_: no worries, thanks anyway
<insomnia_au> Newbuntu2: what's your issue mate?
<Newbuntu2__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728147&page=2
<Newbuntu2__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3299935
<Newbuntu2__> Those two threads discuss the problem and solutions, but I'm not sure how to do the recompiling they talk about
<Newbuntu2__> basically, I need to fix the standard sis driver
<Newbuntu2__> it's a known problem, I just dont get the fix
<psypher246> zvacet: k didn't do nautilus, so let me try that, thanks
<kindofabuzz> I need some assistance getting my sound working again. Worked fine until an app in wine caused X to crash. now no sound. =(
<zvacet> psypher246: O.K.
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<thahauss> Is anyone experienced with Raid cards?  I'm trying to get my Dell Perc 5i Raid card to work in ubuntu, I've followed all of the steps on a known good solution, but I'm having an issue getting the dell framework to work correctly, I'm getting "/etc/init.d/vivaldiframeworkd: 18: Syntax error: Bad for loop variable
<thahauss> " I would greatly apreciate any help I've spent many hours on this
<zvacet> !ask | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raddy> I am using Gnome Evolution e-mail client for managing my GMail accounts.
<raddy> I have mapped Evolution to use GMail's folders.
<fbc-mx> Is there a torrent daemon that I could install run on a remote server and connect and control with a gui?
<raddy> Now the problem is,
<raddy> When i send a e-mail from Evolution, there are two mails in the Sent Items folder :(
<ice_cream> they have web gui for rtorrent, for example, as i recall
<vegombrei> hi .. all hells broken loose on my ubuntu pc .. ever since i upgraded to the latest release .. first my bluetooth headphones stopped working i cant figure out why .. then my file sharing thru my home wifi network also stopped working .. has anyone encountered the same issues after upgrading?? and how did you manage to fix this?? will apprecuate any help
<ice_cream> which could potentially be run and observed remotely...
<kindofabuzz> fbc-mx, Deluge
<kindofabuzz> fbc-mx, http://deluge-torrent.org/
<J-_> fbc-mx: Just ssh into the remote machine and use rtorrent which is ncurses based.(CLI app)
<fbc-mx> kindofabuzz, deluge will run without gnome?
<J-_> or deluge. Whatever works. :)
<raddy> Anybody has overcome that issue?
<fbc-mx> J-_, that's what I was looking for.. thanks.
<zvacet> fbc-mx: I think transmission can do it
<kindofabuzz> fbc-mx, yes, well deluged (the damon) will, i have it running on my server and connect with the gui from my main machine. all in the FAQ's
<fbc-mx> zvacet, I'm really looking for something that will run as a daemon...
<kindofabuzz> daemon*
<jigp> zvacet: I guess better to use 9.04 then...
<fbc-mx> kindofabuzz, ok thanks I will look into it...
<kindofabuzz> I need some assistance getting my sound working again. Worked fine until an app in wine caused X to crash. now no sound. =(
<kton876> Look, not to complain, but why is the way of installing java different on every single ubuntu release
<kton876> I am tired of it, it was ok a year or so ago, but now I have about 6 ubuntu versions in the field and it is getting tiring
<Patrique> hey I have wine on my pc but i don't remember if I installed directx... how can I know?
<raddy> Anybody saw my message?
<kindofabuzz> kton876, apt-get install ubuntu-resticted-extas is all you have to do, java + more
<kton876> I have an 8.04 here, and I google and come up with apt-get install sun-java6-jdk - but this package doesn't exist
<zvacet> jigp: with separate home,yes just don´t format home partition during install
<kton876> +more - hrm, I am on a 3G connection :-)
<kton876> kindofabuzz - which brings me to a point about 9.04 - what went wrong with the add/remove popularity ratings - it looks like they all broke
<jigp> zvacet: this is like: I will create new home then I can install 9.04?and the files still there? (currenlty I have no partition in 8.04)
<kton876> things like restricted extras, and some common packages are on 1 star, which only makes me check twice and think 'hey, this can't be the right package'
<kindofabuzz> kton876, i've never even used the add/remove feature, apt-cache search and apt-get install are my friends =)
<kton876> but what version is in restricted extras?
<psypher246> zvacet: that didn't fix it dude, would doing a killall gnome-panel reload the settings or would i have to restart gnome
<psypher246> or X
<kton876> kindofabuzz - not remembering package names and typing 3 letters of the 6 apps you want to install on each new install is your friend
<kton876> I think you meant to say that
<zvacet> jigp : yes read  http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/separatehome
<kindofabuzz> kton876, that's what apt-cache search or synaptic are for
<kton876> ooh, search does that huh? maybe quicker to use that one too (but the drop down to use all apps is useful)
<zvacet> jigp:and http://www.ivankuznetsov.com/2008/04/moving-home-to-its-own-partition.html
<jigp> mobi-sheep: if I already copied the log in pidgin 8.04, can I use it in pidgin 9.04 ubuntu?
<kton876> kindofabuzz - ok tell me the switch to search all available apps
<mobi-sheep> jigp: Yes.
<kton876> kindofabuzz and not just search the supported
<mobi-sheep> jigp: The 'pidgin' package are likely to be of same version.
<jigp> Zvacet mobi-sheep : ok thanks
<kindofabuzz> kton876, man apt-get
<kton876> kindofabuzz - come on - I guess you must use this often - you must switch between searching 'all' / 'open-source'
<kton876> kindofabuzz - no I am trying to learn your method (best practice)
<kton876> man kindofabuzz
<kindofabuzz> kton876, apt-cache search <search terms here>
<jigp> Zvacet : I have so many troubles in 8.04..in kde ubuntu 8.04 I cannot see my folder account files. but if I use gnome environment I can see and open my folders...though I cannot use ktorrent in gnome
<kton876> since you use apt-cache search - I am sure you specifcy which apps to look for, since you can search OS or All
<zvacet> psypher246: one I want to sett  to default and I need to remove  folders I told you so I think it will be same if you want custumize sorry if didn´t work
<kton876> or that meta data doesn't exist?
<kton876> or worse, you don't know?
<jigp> Zvacet : ktorrent won't work in gnome.i am trying to download 8.10 upgrade but won't open the ktorrent.but I have ktorrent icon..so ill install 9.04 then
<zvacet> jigp: yoes it will work in gnome it is just app like all others
<kton876> pfffff, I hate having to remember things, I like things to be easily reproducible and not special cases.
<kindofabuzz> kton876, when you apt-cache search you're searching everything
<zvacet> ,igp: try transmission then
<kton876> ok thanks
<jigp> zvacet: nope its not working here right now.i even restarted the gnome..ktorrent won't show up
<kindofabuzz> jigp, http://deluge-torrent.org/, no need for kde libraries
<noshelter> search for it at the terminal?
<zvacet> jigp: use any torrent clien to download iso
<psypher246> zvacet: yeah thats what i thoughts as well. bit sucky. got to be somewhere. will do some more digging, thx dude
<mobi-sheep> kton876: You even can try "aptitude search vlc"  --> I like aptitude over apt-get but that's a power to each one's own.
<zvacet> jigp : I´m off too see you
<jigp> zvacet kindofbuzz : no need to download the 8.10..ill just install 9.04 directly using cd..but then again I don't have partition so how am I supposed to backup my files
<RHorse> I put an alias acs and acf for apt-cache search and show
<raddy> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<noshelter> jigp: u dont need to reformat
<joss> do you have like bleeding edge kde builds newer then 4.2.2?
<noshelter> jigp: u can just install the new os, and mount the old partition, at /
<zvacet> jigp:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<Guest92469> jigp, try using "transmission", which is a torrent client that runs in gnome.
<kindofabuzz> http://deluge-torrent.org/
<kindofabuzz> I need some assistance getting my sound working again. Worked fine until an app in wine caused X to crash. now no sound. =(
<noshelter> kindofabuzz: everything in alsamixer is set up right? all channels working?
<ice_cream> huh, did i just see 'bleeding-edge' in this chan? =P
<ice_cream> mind probably playing tricks on me
<dayo> kindofabuzz: sudo killall pulseaudio;sudo alsa force-reload
<kindofabuzz> phone, will try in a few
<dayo> k
<raddy> How to mount ntfs-3g partitions on bootup, instead of on-demand?
<mobi-sheep> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mobi-sheep> raddy: Here you go.
<vegombrei> hi .. all hells broken loose on my ubuntu pc .. ever since i upgraded to the latest release .. first my bluetooth headphones stopped working i cant figure out why .. then my file sharing thru my home wifi network also stopped working .. has anyone encountered the same issues after upgrading?? and how did you manage to fix this?? will appreciate any help
<kton876> The server I am on is 8.04, and http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sun-java6-jdk - so why does apt-get install sun-java6-jdk fail? I am pretty sure multiverse is enabled
<ice_cream> mobi-sheep, think he meant fstab stuff, although idk what on-demand means
<dayo> ewww java
<raddy> mobi-sheep: seems the link is irrelavent.
<kton876> dayo: hahaha ewww ignorance
<dayo> lol
<ziroday> kton876: error?
<mobi-sheep> raddy: I assume you know the command/script to mount.  You can add/remove.  I don't think you did really read everything / links.
<kton876> though, I hate how it has this weird love/hate relationship with ubutnu
<ice_cream> raddy, look into the  auto option in the /etc/fstab file, if you want something to mount automatically after your os loads
<kton876> Couldn't find package sun-java6-jdk
<mumtazah1> hello
<kton876> @ziroday
<mumtazah1> my problem is i cannot create database in phpmyadmin
<mumtazah1> how to solve it?
<ziroday> kton876: your /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get update
<traskbt> I can't find the /dev location that my SD card is mounted at, dmesg doesn't seem to help, here is my pastebin'd dmesg: http://pastebin.ca/1418940
<AustinS> how can I check CPU temperature?
<ziroday> traskbt: can we have your sudo fdisk -l please
<kton876> I tried that, and it froze on security.ubuntu.com (I am on 3g, but it took waaaaay too long)
<kton876> I'll let it run for longer now
<cristhian> hi
<ziroday> AustinS: root around in /proc/acpi
<kton876> couldn't resolve security.ubutnu.com
<kton876> well that was a fast fail
<kton876> downforeveryoneorjustme?
<ziroday> kton876: just you
<traskbt> ziroday, ah, thanks, I guess /dev/mmcblk0p1 would be it? http://pastebin.ca/1418942
<kton876> 100% packet loss to security.ubutnu.com for me
<ziroday> traskbt: one sec, pastebin.ca is playing up :)
<kton876> ziroday - why the hell...
<raddy> ice_cream: FYI, there is no entries in fstab exists for the ntfs3g partitions
<kton876> try pastebin.me
<ziroday> traskbt: yep that is the one
<RHorse> traskbt, have you run an ls -rt on your /dev dir to see what have been mounted receently?
<ziroday> kton876: it works fine here
<ziroday> RHorse: ooh, that's neat
<mobi-sheep> kton876: Assuming you have everything enabled in Softwares Sources --> Try "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && aptitude search sun-java"  Sounds like you're experiencing disconnectedness.
<kton876> although that is slowing for me too - DAMN will you yanks stop cutting underwater cable or stuff or are there RIAA agents stepping on my fiber cables? the net is sucking today
<kton876> can't just be 3g, that just sucks from here to the building over the road
<gonzojive> I just installed 08.04.2 with the alternative CD.  I used configured RAID 1 in the installer (software raid 1 with a swap raid partition and a root raid partition).  after booting up the system, the performance is awful.  It takes 30 seconds to load the images in the menus, for example.  Any idea why it's so slow?
<ice_cream> raddy, yea, you'd have to add a new line yourself
<raddy> ice_cream: NTFS partitions have been mounted already
<kton876> mobi-sheep - so can't find package, becuase needs to update, and can't update because somewhere something has decided security.ubuntu.com doesn't exist... I'll keep trying
<frogscott> trying to use compiz in 9.0 anyone help?
<mobi-sheep> !compiz | frogscott
<ziroday> frogscott: where does it fail?
<ubottu> frogscott: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<ice_cream> raddy, right, i assume you manually mounted them, but now you want them to automount when your os starts?
<frogscott> it is showing this
<vapor> hi
<RichiV> does ubuntu 8.04 have support for the ATI mobility radeon X600 M24?
<ziroday> RichiV: best way to test is with a livecd
<frogscott> Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present and running under gnome seesion, checking for gnomecompat
<frogscott> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<ziroday> !pastebin | frogscott
<ubottu> frogscott: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mobi-sheep> kton876: You remember about the vlc bug?
<RichiV> ziroday: live cd... well im buting 8.04 atm idk if its live but on the site it said LTS
<RichiV> ziroday: burning
<frogscott> I tried reinstalling video drivers with envyng n ochange
<ziroday> RichiV: is it the desktop cd?
<raddy> ice_cream: wrong, NTFS partitions are available via Nautilus, but it is being mounted on demand. it prevents Media Player applications from playing songs from my Windows Partitions
<RichiV> ziroday:yes
<RichiV> what is this envyng?
<ziroday> frogscott: please pastebin the entire output of compiz --replace, as well as glxinfo and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RichiV> is it a program or a package?
<ziroday> frogscott: oh and lspci | grep -i vga
<ziroday> RichiV: its something you don't need
<RichiV> ziroday: just wondering what it is do u mind telling?
<frogscott> its for nubs like me
<mobi-sheep> !info envyng-core | frogscott
<ubottu> frogscott: envyng-core (source: envyng-core): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 116 kB, installed size 880 kB
<RichiV> :-D
<ziroday> RichiV: it install unsupported hardware drivers for certain graphics cards, in many cases its not needed and does more harm then good
<Sebboh> join #ash
<frogscott> !pastebin .0.log
<frogscott> Detected PCI ID for VGA:
<frogscott> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<frogscott> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<frogscott> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin .0.log
<FloodBot3> frogscott: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frogscott> Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (1024x768) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
<ziroday> !envy | RichiV
<ubottu> RichiV: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<mobi-sheep> Err... Wrong person.
<ziroday> !pastebin | frogscott
<ubottu> frogscott: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> frogscott: stick it in *pastebin*
<RichiV> oh for nvidia rite i dont need it
<ice_cream> raddy, dont know much about nautilus or the on-demand feature, so i cant help you there
 * ice_cream shrugs
<RichiV> ah i see thns but i dont use nvidia on my comp... but i wish
<frogscott> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gonzojive> anybody know why a raid 1 ubuntu system would be crawling?  it's super slow and I can hear tons of disk accesses
<raddy> Anybody know how NTFS partitions are being mounted in Jaunty?
<vaul> raddy: They are mounted easily.
<vaul> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<gonzojive> is there some sanity I can check to see why the hard drive is so slow to read?
<frogscott> how do i do pastebin? *pastebin* then something
<vaul> frogscott: No, hell, not that way.
<dino__> ok i have to say im still gettin use to this linux setup  but so far im liking it
<vaul> frogscott: First you opening www.pastebin.com, submit there a paste, then copy here a link.
<frogscott> ty ok
<raddy> vaul: the link contains out-dated information :(
<mobi-sheep> raddy: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html --> Look under 4th column (Mount Options).
<Duckslammer> can anyone advise about sound probs? i have a new xubuntu install on a laptop - it is a conexant sound card - what info do you need?
<frogscott> http://pastebin.com/d434b4e65
<raddy> mobi-sheep: fstab is not used to mount NTFS partitions in Jaunty.
<vaul> frogscott: Are you trying to set up composite effects?
<commander_> i need help again this time w/cairo dock
<frogscott> no im trying to do screen video
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] Network Manager Applet 0.7.0.100 shows nm-no-connection.png although there is eth0 connection. Left click shows the menu item 'Wired Network' grayed out. How to fix that?
<commander_> i like awn but cairo dock does stacks better among other things
<Duckslammer> bullgard - i have just learned about wicd - it beats NetworkManager all to hell
<vaul> bullgard4: Right click on it and check that "Networking" is enabled/
<bullgard4> Duckslammer: Well, I am hesitating.  Network Manager Applet is Ubuntu's default.
<frogscott> vaul: no im trying to screen capture videos
<Duckslammer> bullgard: wicd has more features
<vaul> frogscott: If you have no XGL it is advisable to go and get one.
<ice_cream> raddy, it can be..
<bullgard4> vaul: 'Enable Networking' is asserted.
<ice_cream> something as basic and old as fstab will not be changed with a simple ubuntu release
<vaul> bullgard4: Try reinstalling it's package
<frogscott> vaul: how to find one? XGL ubuntu 9 nvidia in Google?
<vaul> frogscott: And make sure that you have proper drivers.
<Duckslammer> help with a sound card?
<bullgard4> vaul: Uff! Do you know that it has a lot of dependencies?
<raddy> ice_cream: that is right, why use an obsoleted technic
<luddite> my term 'sensors' command only shows temp for acpitz-virtual-0 temp1 and temp2. no fan info exists. (acer aspire 4315 / 9.04) does this mean that ubuntu is not aware of my hardware?
<vaul> bullgard4: Then don't touch it.
<ice_cream> well, just dont blame something that works because of difficulties w/ your graphical tools..
<bullgard4> vaul: This will not answer the question which I have put.
<raddy> ice_cream: That is right.
<vaul> bullgard4: Sadly, but I am not developer of this plugin, so try to google and find some info youself.
<Duckslammer> bullgard: i had all kinds of trouble with it too
<bullgard4> vaul: I have been googling and snooping on it for 3 days now. I even filed two error reports.
<vaul> bullgard4: Why are you so much upset about this? Follow your bug reports.
<vaul> bullgard4: Wait for answer.
<vaul> bullgard4: Experiment with it's settings.
<bullgard4> vaul: I filed error reports in the past which have been solved after two years only.
<frogscott> vaul: i have an glx its nvidia glx-173
<bullgard4> vaul: I did experimenting.
<vaul> bullgard4: Then probably you should go and talk to the developer, I can't advise you any further.
<bullgard4> vaul: Yes.
<vaul> frogscott: What program are you using to catch screen video?
<frogscott> vaul: i hear compiz does it
<rredd4> will the latest ubuntu let me setup a partition for a computer with windows on or do i need partioning proram on the windows side?
<xPhilosx> rredd4, yes
<xPhilosx> rredd4, well, assuming you have space
<vaul> frogscott: Then it might be a good idea to install ccsm and look into it's settings.
<xPhilosx> rredd4, you might also want to check out gparted
<Duckslammer> redd4 you have to have windows installed first
<vaul> Duckslammer: This could be the problem :-)
<frogscott> vaul: will try
<Duckslammer> vaul: what prob?
<rredd4> xPhilosx have hd space gparted but no linux
<lowki> how do i get apt to list files?
<vaul> frogscott: Wait a sec, I'll check my compiz.
<lowki> of a package?
<RHorse> I'm riding with Ubuntu
<rredd4> Duckslammer i do ;(
<xPhilosx> rredd4, sure, if you have unpartitioned space then yep, ubuntu should come with a graphical interface to allow you to manually set that space to a new partition
<Duckslammer> ubuntu is supposed to know how to shrink the windows partition
<vaul> lowki: Why should you? You're synaptic hater? If not, use everywhere, when possible.
<lowki> vaul: yes I am a command line lover
<xPhilosx> rredd4, right, the other option is to run the ubuntu live CD and then partition within the live CD
<Duckslammer> vaul: a good linuxer is at home with a command line
<vaul> lowki: Maybe ls.
<Duckslammer> lowki: man apt
<vaul> Duckslammer: I depends of point of view.
<rredd4> Xphilosx  Duckslammer ty, last thing i want to do is erase the windoze partition
<rredd4> lol
<Duckslammer> sorry - it is "man aptitude"
<xPhilosx> rredd4, do you just want to kill the windows and overwrte with linux?
<rredd4> no
<rredd4> keep windows, dual boot
<xPhilosx> rredd4, oh okay, just checking
<tracy> what is wrong
<lowki> Duckslammer: it doesn't explain how
<Duckslammer> rredd4, beware, when i installed ubuntu it ate my windows partition
<vaul> frogscott: Hey, I've checkrd, compiz can't catch video with official plugins.
<rredd4> create new linux partition ext3 and also have ntfs partition
<xPhilosx> rredd4, when you get to the last step with is installing GRUB, the program that will let you choose which OS to boot, be sure that it detects your windows install before erasing the master boot record
<Duckslammer> lowki: google is your friend
<robin0800> rredd4: do it carefully then and make sure you know what your doing fist
<vaul> frogscott: Look at ubuntuforums instead, there must surely be an answer.
<tones> rredd4: i reccomend you use the "manual" partition editor in the ubuntu setup, to minimize the possibility of a mistake
<lowki> Duckslammer: turns out i need apt-file
<Duckslammer> lowki: aha - i need that info also
<xPhilosx> rredd4, as long as you have that empty space that is unpartitioned you should be fine in the ubuntu installer, otherwise use the live cd with ubuntu and run something like gparted to make some space
<Duckslammer> lowki: how do you know?
<disappearedng> Hey I have index.php to be <?php echo "hello"; ?> and then when I visit localhost, firefox is asking me to download this file but it ends in .phtml.. What is wrong?
<rredd4> Xphilosx ok
<rredd4> ty
<Afin> cakep
<xPhilosx> anytime
<tones> disappearedng: you need to edit your apache2.conf file
<crashatau> disappearedng: have you got PHP installed?
<rredd4> i do have the gparted cd.. will use that, more safe i guess
<lowki> Duckslammer: google
<disappearedng> crashatau: yeah it worked before I reinstalled apache
<lowki> Duckslammer: actually ixquick.com
<tones> disappearedng: you need to edit your apache2.conf file
<stevecam> why are the channel guidelines encrypted?
<xPhilosx> rredd4, shouldnt matter either way, gparted is gparted
<rredd4> at least ubuntu did think about putting gparted on the cd
<lowki> Duckslammer: google is censored
<disappearedng> tones: what configuration?
<tones> disappearedng: i cannot remember what you have to add but i know the problem is there. google is your freind :)
<lowki> google censors internet content
<lowki> for political reasons
<maxagaz> where are defined sans and sans-serif fonts ?
<rredd4> yahoo censors it more, just try to type redtube in yahoo, won't show up.  do it in google and it will
<rredd4> redtube.com that is
<maxagaz> I need to set sans and sans serif to DejaVu font for the whole Desktop
<xPhilosx> lowki, google can censor whatever they want since they OWN it
<rredd4> google is the best search engine
<xPhilosx> its a pretty novel concept
<ali1234> hi, i installed mod-mono on 8.04 and it disabled php, so i removed it and reenabled php, but php still doesn't work
<Duckslammer> lowki: where are you that google is censored for technical info?
<ali1234> now when i got to a php page it just tries to download
<supercom32> in c-shell, how do you check if an environment variable is set or not?
<RHorse> google plans on buying the internet next month
<rredd4> lol
<vaul> lowki: Your opinion about it is great, but this is serious statement, so facts, facts, fact.
<Duckslammer> ali1234: are you talking about serverside or clientside?
<ali1234> Duckslammer: apache2
<xPhilosx> RHorse, yeah, with all the money they saved on the 700MHz auction that they nailed those other guys with
<AngryBananas> ubuntu oobooontoooooo =D
<Duckslammer> anyone help with a sound driver?
<RHorse> xPhilosx was there an auction?
<vaul> Duckslammer: Help you or vise-versa?
<xPhilosx> RHorse, was there?
<RHorse> Damn, why didn't any one tell me?
<ali1234> mod-mono and php are known not to coexist. ok fine. but after removing mod-mono and re-enabling php5 ("a2enmod php5") php still does not work
<lowki> vaul: try searching "I was a gray alien" on google 6 results, ixquick 1,920 results
<Duckslammer> i need help to get a sound driver to work
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<hotcat> what's wrong with your sound card?
<raddy> I used pysdm to add my NTFS drives in ntfs.
<xPhilosx> RHorse, yeah, minimum bid for major areas containing spectrum started at like 3.5 billion
<vaul> lowki: Yes, you're right — that is the right measurement.
<RHorse> I could use some 700MHz bandwidth myself
<Duckslammer> hotcat: i just installed jaunty on a laptop, sound card doesn't work
<xPhilosx> they sold the 700mhz spectrum for roughly 15 billion total
<RHorse> damn
<raddy> It used ntfs driver even when enabled Read/Write/
<raddy> Should i choose ntfs-3g?
<xPhilosx> RHorse, hah yeah, its a funny story
<RHorse> they have to give free wireless I hear
<xPhilosx> google was pushing for it to go free use like 2.4ghz
<raddy> or ntfs driver it self is good in jaunty?
<lowki> vaul: goes to prove that google censors, at least for alien related and anything the american government doesn't want the people to know
<xPhilosx> but the major players like verizon wanted to buy it
<xPhilosx> google offered a guarenteed bid of 3.5 billion and pushed their politics through
<vaul> lowki: Too much offtopic for me at once, retry later.
<maxagaz> where to set the default sans, sans serif and monospace font for gnome ?
<RHorse> Free use!
<xPhilosx> so the FCC sold the spectrum and then like a week later declared that the whitespace between the autioned spectrums would be free public use
<xPhilosx> total burn
<lowki> what is live555 for?
<vaul> raddy: If that one that you're using satisfies your enough, probably you should not.
<xPhilosx> google was outbid
<Duckslammer> hotcat: looking at dmesg there is no notice the sound card driver ever tried to load
<xPhilosx> didnt pay a dime
<xPhilosx> made a few other companies pay billions and still got their wish
<RHorse> ok, when can i get rid of my isp?
<RHorse> and get the free internet?
<xPhilosx> RHorse, free internet?
<robin0800> maxagaz: system/preferences/appearance/customize
<vaul> RHorse: isp stands for internet service provider?
<Duckslammer> 700mhz low bit rate
<RHorse> free wireless
<xPhilosx> RHorse, its the license to operate 700mhz equipment
<C0nn0R> ...
<RHorse> sigh, it's late.
<xPhilosx> like a home network that can broadcast for miles
<xPhilosx> bluetooth that can reach 100's if not 1000's of feet
<RHorse> OK
<xPhilosx> and far cheaper infrastructure for wireless providers
<djshotglass> https://sslproxy.ca/ just bought a ssl cert for it and just wanted to ask the biggest chan on freenode if everyone can load it fine (browser auto accept ssl cert)
<robin0800> djshotglass: I got Error code: sec_error_unknown_issuer
<djshotglass> yeah thats what my friend said
<djshotglass> 2 of you now hmm
<djshotglass> guess i should email provider
<djshotglass> thanks
<Gnea> make that 3
<hotcat> http://pastebin.com/d6c9cae66
<djshotglass> what browser(s)
<djshotglass> my ff3 and ie8 auto accept :(
<Gnea> firefox
<xPhilosx> djshotglass, invalid security cert
<jetienne_> q. what is the name of the stuff able to install linux/ubuntu on a window filesystem ?
<hotcat> my sound card have something wrong,how to fix it?
<Gnea> !wubi | jetienne_
<ubottu> jetienne_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jetienne_> Gnea: thanks
<Gnea> cheers
<Gnea> !sound | hotcat
<ubottu> hotcat: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RHorse> xPhilosx, "Can't find common name in certificate-Continue?" -From Lynx
<RHorse> I meant that for djshotglass
<xPhilosx> ;)
<Duckslammer> ubottu: i am the one with the sound prob
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Duckslammer> ubottu: thanks for the links !!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robin0800> Duckslammer: As well as hotcat
<Duckslammer> how do you make your text red?
<xPhilosx> Duckslammer, first off, the red text should indicate someone used your nick
<Duckslammer> ah ok
<xPhilosx> second, there are control codes that some IRC apps can interpret as colors
<robin0800> Duckslammer: When it has your name in it this is a function of your irc program
<xPhilosx> mIRC being one of the biggest "color junky" programs
<RHorse> You mean, like this?
<Duckslammer> xchat is colourful as well
<lowki> hey my libtool isn't working "../libtool: line 847: X--tag=CC: command not found
<xPhilosx> RHorse, nothin here but plain text
<lowki> what can i do? i'm trying to compile vlc
<RHorse> Dnt lie to me, you communist!
<robin0800> Duckslammer: So is quassel and konversation
<Duckslammer> xchat is installed by default in xubuntu
<xPhilosx> lowki, how about sudo apt-get install vlc ?
<xPhilosx> RHorse, nope, just plain text for me
<Duckslammer> RHorse, just plain text here
<xPhilosx> owned
<robin0800> Duckslammer: Quassel is now default in KDE
<Duckslammer> robin0800, kde is slow for me
<xPhilosx> irssi is good as well, and terminal irc programs can run in screen which is a plus
<xPhilosx> RHorse, the channel is +c, so i dont think colors work
<lowki> xPhilosx: it doesn't play .ogm
<RHorse> now, they tell me!
<xPhilosx> lowki, what does that have to do with installing it?
<robin0800> Duckslammer: Quassel is fast enough but still fairly new
<lowki> xPhilosx: i installed it like that, but now I'm compiling from source hoping it will work
<Duckslammer> do ubuntu users play go? :)
<xPhilosx> lowki, unless they are different version numbers, what makes you think that VLC will behave any differently?
<lowki> xPhilosx: nm i figured it out
<lowki> turns out i wasn't supposed to use ./bootstrap
<Duckslammer> if all else fails, read the README
<Tor_> Hello. I have my /var/www directory chmod'ed to 777. What security risks do this pose?
<xPhilosx> :)
<kindofabuzz> dayo you still around? killing pulse and restarting it didn't work
<SovietPower> Hey, I have a question...  My installation of Ubuntu seems to have a conflict with my touch-pad on my laptop.  Now, it shows up on the xinput list as an ALPS PS/2 GlideTouch type but also, there's a PS/2 Mouse input that's listed separately...  Are they conflicting?  Right now, touchpad doesn't work.
<kindofabuzz> I need some assistance getting my sound working again. Worked fine until an app in wine caused X to crash. now no sound. =(
<blongden> Hi all. I have a problem with my ubuntu installation - In order to install is last night on my desktop machine, I had to temporarily remove my graphics card (ATI Radeon 3870 X2) to get the install cd to boot (Both 32bit and 64bit would crash). Now that I have it installed, putting the graphics card back in causes the same crash during boot. It appears to happen at the point of hardware initialisation (right after the motherboard is registered). I have n
<xPhilosx> Tor_, was that a serious question?
<Tor_> xPhilosx: Yes. Or no. I've actually have a school assignment to bring down my classmates servers as to learn of security. I wonder how to exploit their misstake.
<RHorse> SovietPower, try gsynaptics?
<xPhilosx> Tor_, hah, no sorry charlie
<trigoman> Hello everyone, I have a question about aliases and I'm wondering if any of you could help me out with this.
<SovietPower> RHorse: That doesn't work.  It's unresponsive.
<xPhilosx> Tor_, no one is going to help you break into another computer for a "school assignment"
<xPhilosx> keeping in the school theme, thats about as lame as "the dog ate my homework"
<eleite_> Tor_: have you tried deleting their internet?
<xPhilosx> eleite_, haha
<SovietPower> Tor_, try tapping into their computer's built-in flux capacitor.
<ice_cream> you need to surround the story in more bs
<Tor_> xPhilosx: I felt it would sound weird saying it like that though. And do you seriously think any real server would have /var/www chmod 777?
<trigoman> I have an alias set to : alias install = "sudo apt-get install", and my problem is that when I try to press TAB for autocompletion after entering 'install' it does not work.
<Andert> Hi everyone, I have a strange problem with my sound. Yesterday I played sound (with rythmbox and firefox). When I start my laptop today (ubuntu 9.04) I only got the login sound. Now I have tried a lot of configurations but nothing helped.
<raylu> xPhilosx: take a look at quassel if you're using irssi in screen
<ice_cream> much more bs with more bs details, Tor_
<vaul> Andert: Pulse, ALSA or so?
<ice_cream> try giving your classmates names and your assignment a number/class
<xPhilosx> Tor_, you would be better served reading about internet security
<ice_cream> and social engineering
<ice_cream> because you fail
<xPhilosx> hah
<Tor_> I understand if there is a rule not to chat about security exploits, and if there is such a rule then just say so
 * ice_cream ponders writing an article 'how to troll the troll'
<SovietPower> So anyway...  Onto slightly more important things, is GSynaptics still supported?  I went to a site that said GSyn was going down the toilet...
<Tor_> I'm just asking for help
<trigoman> SovietPower, what do you guys want to do with GSynaptics?
<SovietPower> trigoman Make my touchpad work... what else?
<trigoman> If it's any relevant you may need to enable SHMConfig.
<Andert> Vaul: I don't know... I think I've tried them all, when I go to gstreamer-properties and test ALSA, I get a sound :)
<SovietPower> Oh that's right...  I do.. but I can't touch my xorg.conf, because the last THREE times I did, my system GUI ripped itself to shreds.
<trigoman> SovietPower, if you have not tried this I would recommend giving it a shot http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/enable-shmconfig-for-synaptics-touchpad-on-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-810
<vaul> Andert: So now you have sound? Then it was matter of alsa.
<trigoman> SovietPower, you seem a bit stressed relax, there is always a way to fix something.
<xPhilosx> what if you had a one letter nick, like r s t l n e?
<vaul> Andert: Next time try force-restarting alsa.
<xPhilosx> would your whole screen be red in xchat?
<SovietPower> trigoman Well this is about the third time I had to format my drive because the GUI exploded while trying to fix this touchpad...
<eleite_> lol
<eleite_> ..im laughing with you
<devindersingh> hi
<devindersingh> i want to set up a proxy server in Ubuntu
<xPhilosx> weird, I didnt "hear" him laugh ;)
<mysticdarkhack> hello all
<Andert> Vaul: what do you mean next time? next time I restart?
<trigoman> SovietPower, I'm assuming you are using the command line now are you?
<devindersingh> i have two machines
<vaul> Andert: Next time alsa hangs ;-)
<devindersingh> one machine with two network cards
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here using a usb wireless adaptor for the pc?
<devindersingh> and another has one
<Andert> I'll try it now
<xPhilosx> devindersingh, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/squid.html
<SovietPower> trigoman I use command line for just about everything I do.  But it's too late to save the old system.  I killed it and started over again.
<eleite_> xPhilosx, yea me neither. im just laughing because i just had to reformat myself due to corrupt xconf
<mysticdarkhack> I think there should be a usb kernel module and network manager to be able to detect usb wireless adaptor
<xPhilosx> eleite_, why not just redo the xconf?
<marc4870> Quick question - Does anyone know of a problem with ATI 64 bit drivers and Jaunty? It seems to be giving 100% cpu usage at random times but I cant see anything using that much.
<mysticdarkhack> usb wireless kernel module I meant
<trigoman> SovietPower, well if you are using an new version of Ubuntu, xorg.conf is not the way to go, I think everything got changed, try the link I gave you to enable SHMConfig then try GSynaptics again.
<SovietPower> trigoman Crap.  I get to step 2 of the link you gave me and already it's different.  I don't have "Synaptics TouchPad" in the file it told me to open.  Actually, I don't have much at all in there.
<xPhilosx> eleite_, (I realize thats like asking someone, 'Hey have you checked the key ring holder' if they cant find their keys, but hey, ill ask anyway)
<trigoman> SovietPower, don't worry about that just add the line it tells you to, I'm pretty sure that most of it is custom to that user.
<devindersingh> do i need two NIC on a PC to run pRoxy
<eleite_> xPhilosx, rofl
<devindersingh> i need one of my PC to go through a proxy server
<trigoman> SovietPower, you'll have to restart in order for this to take effect.
<dYz> hi all, I have played around with compiz setting and now I can't use any of my personal short cuts and can only get two workspaces. Is there a way to reset my compiz settings to default?
<eleite_> xPhilosx, yea its ok. i was on here for awhile, we never could figure it out. im new to nix so that didnt help either. clean install - no worries.
<xPhilosx> like that episode of the office where pam is trying to find some chips and dwight asks her if shes checked the vending machines
<xPhilosx> hah, i laugh thinking about that
<marian> hi to all
<vaul> dYz: Surely, check compiz "Exteded preferences" or something that sounds like that.
<vaul> dYz: There surely would be profile chooser with button "reset to defaults".
<devindersingh> acl fortytwo_network src 192.168.42.0/24
<xPhilosx> eleite_, well, as long as its okay now
<marian> i have an old machine and the newest ubuntu releases need more power, so i installed fluxbox, but i cannot configure xserver to load the romanian keyboard layout
<devindersingh> ok i want my machine 203.121.4.5x to go throught a proxy server
<devindersingh> the proxy server is 203.121.4.56
<devindersingh> how can i configure the settings
<marian> setxkbmap ro -option ro_std do nothing
<raylu> devindersingh: no, you don't need two NIC
<xPhilosx> devindersingh, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/squid.html
<marian> setxkbmap ro -variant ro_std says error on loading new layout
<thahauss> I just finished setting up my Raid array in Ubuntu 9.04 but am unsure of what filesystem will be best in my situation.  I want the best performance possible as I will be compressing large files, and windows machines on the network need to be able to access the data.  Any advice?
<marc4870> Does anyone know of a problem with ATI 64 bit drivers and Jaunty? It seems to be giving 100% cpu usage at random times but I cant see anything using that much. :(
<xPhilosx> thahauss, is it a real raid array or fake raid?
<raylu> thahauss: windows machines accessing the machine has nothing to do with the filesystem... but good luck with samba
<thahauss> xPhilosx, a true raid using a dell perc 5i
<thahauss> raylu, how is that when windows cant see ext4? please correct me if I'm wrong
<devindersingh> so can i just run squid on UBuntu and it would proxy to another proxy server
<dYz> vaul: thanks very much, it works now.
<vaul> dYz: It's nothing.
<raylu> thahauss: because you're sharing it over the network anyway. it's not like the windows machines are accessing it via a sata cable
<xPhilosx> thahauss, ah okay, i was gonna suggest not even wasting your time, because 95% of the time its soft-raid.  Sorry though, I dont know much about actual raid and optimizations
<xPhilosx> Devastatorius, did you want to *run* a proxy server, or just connect to one?
<thahauss> raylu, oohh I see, so no issue using ext4 and windows machines being able to read / write to the network share?
<TheFunkbomb> do any of you have issues with the flash plugin not working?
<raylu> thahauss: right
<thahauss> raylu, great, TY
<raylu> xPhilosx: wrong nick
<thahauss> raylu, ext4 it is
<vaul> TheFunkbomb: It seems that you do?
<xPhilosx> devindersingh,  did you want to *run* a proxy server, or just connect to one?
<xPhilosx> raylu, thanks
<raylu> now and then, i need to restart firefox for flash movies to show up
<TheFunkbomb> vaul, yes, yes I do
<jpazos> Hello all
<xPhilosx> TheFunkbomb, i had issues until i installed ubuntu minimal, but that could just be coincidence
<TheFunkbomb> right right
<paul68> I have the following setup isp => router>server (setup as router with 2 ip's incomming 192.168.0.122 outgoing 192.168.3.22) wireless switch with 2 laptops and 1 desktop, what do I need to do to make sure that I can reach my desktop(ip 192.168.3.xx directly from my work ?
<xPhilosx> TheFunkbomb, before xubuntu and ubuntu both wouldnt play flash
<the1corrupted> trigoman: Still didn't work
<indSpike> jpazos: hello
<vaul> TheFunkbomb: Unfortunately it seems that you're the only one. But what caused this crash?
<raylu> paul68: reach how? generally, forward the incoming ports on the router to the server
<bullgard4> In Ubuntu 8.04.2 there is a process 'NetworkManagerDispatcher'. Why does it not exist any more in Ubuntu 9.04? Has it been replaces with nm-system-settings?
<xPhilosx> TheFunkbomb, flash used to lock up xubuntu and ubuntu whenever I tried to watch something
<Sebboh> hi.  I'm running Jaunty now and I want to use some sort of jail-like product, like vserver or openvz.  What are my options?
<TheFunkbomb> vaul, sometimes it just stops working.  I just reinstalled it and restarted firefox.
<xPhilosx> oh, well i guess we had seperate issues
<trigoman> the1corrupted, you were not able to install GSynaptics?
<Andert> vault: Oh, man, I now have sound on Pidgin, but not rythmplayer..., I'm a little confused
<Andert> vaul: *
<paul68> raylu: well at this point I can reach my server directly with a portforward but don't know what modifications I need to do to reach my desktop from there
<the1corrupted> trigoman No, GSynaptics won't run because SHMConfig isn't enabled...
<raylu> paul68: again, reach how?
<paul68> raylu: through ssh
<trigoman> the1corrupted, .. but we just enabled it...
<vaul> Andert: Check if *rhytmbox* is using pulse or alsa, whaterver is set in your general settings?
<raylu> paul68: since you only have wan ip, set up ssh on a different port
<the1corrupted> trigoman It appears not to be...
<devindersingh> i need my machine to proxy to a another PC
<trigoman> the1corrupted, you added this line <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">On</merge> correct?
<paul68> raylu: I can ssh to my server from work but only on 1 port so I would like to be able to reach my desktop using the same port but don't know if this is possible
<vaul> TheFunkbomb: When it stops, do system lacks free resouces?
<Andert> vaul: I can't find those settings... I have to go now, Ill be right back
<TheFunkbomb> vaul, no, I have plenty of resources.
<the1corrupted> trigoman I c&p'ed the whole thing because it looked nothing like my file...
<bullgard4> s/replaces/replaced/
<raylu> paul68: not really, no. why can't you set it up on a different port?
<trigoman> the1corrupted, did you make a back up?
<the1corrupted> trigoman Yeah...
<trigoman> the1corrupted, mind if I pm you?
<the1corrupted> trigoman Nope.
<shashwatpns> is there any GUI software which changes the ip address???????
<xPhilosx> devindersingh, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<xPhilosx> devindersingh, that is how you would tunnel, im not exactly sure what you want to do
<paul68> raylu: since I am at work and they don't want to open other ports on their proxy so I can only go out on 1 port thats the problem
<leagris> paul68, you may use FreeNX from Nomachine.com. this allow to remotely access your desktop via a ssh tunel
<SPF> the export http_proxy, does that work for programs like firefox too or do I have to manually set the proxy for each program?
<vaul> TheFunkbomb: *lack. In other world, do other apps freeze or run slowly?
<vaul> TheFunkbomb: Also check if *adobe* flash plugin installed and activated, not some free analogue.
<vaul> TheFunkbomb: This could be done from down-right corner, white lego icon, in the pages which have active flash content.
<raylu> leagris: he already has that, but he wants access to two different machines behind the same router
<raylu> paul68: you could set up sshd on port 80, i suppose
<raylu> paul68: alternatively, you could ssh into your server and ssh into your desktop from there.
<xPhilosx> raylu, seems inefficient though
<paul68> raylu: thats what I do right now but would like to do it directly
<TheFunkbomb> vaul, no, no other freezes.  I have a good machine.  The plugin is installed and activated.  The real one.
<paul68> leagris: what is the website of this?
<gartral> what can i get a reliable reading of how much ram is in my system?
<raylu> xPhilosx: so does NAT and firewalling as a whole :P
<leagris> paul68, nomachine.com
<rumpel2> gartral, free
<raylu> paul68: oh, the other solution: make the internet switch to IPv6
<vaul> TheFunkbomb: Then my only idea is that it is proprietary plugin issue.
<raylu> then you won't have this NAT crap to deal with
<TheFunkbomb> vaul, thanks.  I'll figure it out sometime
<leagris> raylu, he can still port forward remote hosts addresses to different local ports
<gartral> my system is showing quite a bit less ram then it should...
<raylu> TheFunkbomb: you could install it manually
<shashwatpns> how do i change my ip
<TheFunkbomb> raylu, yeah, I'll try that next.
<raylu> leagris: but the corporate firewall doesn't allow outgoing connections on all of them
<raylu> gartral: free
<rumpel2> shashwatpns, ifconfig ethX 192.168.bla   .... or lookup man ifconfig
<openstep> hi
<raylu> gartral: -m, -g to get it in mb/gbs
<leagris> raylu, only one ssh connexion can port forward different hosts and ports
<openstep> may I ask for some help?
<rumpel2> shashwatpns, or ubuntus network-config-gui :)
<vaul> gartral: It's okay, everybodys' systems do so.
<openstep> I am new to LDAP and have trouble
<gartral> mine shows 497 where it WAS once 502..
<raylu> leagris: er... that's not what he wants to do. he wants to connect via ssh just to get a shell
<shashwatpns> k rumpel2 ill try
<rumpel2> gartral, well.... does it matter?
<raylu> gartral: it could be because the new kernel reserves more memory... maybe...
<jumbers> Is there any easy way to set up a name server in Ubuntu server?
<raylu> !bind | jumbers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind
<raylu> o.0
<gartral> rumpel2: i'de like to keep it from degrading further if thats the cause...
<jumbers> raylu: :o
<raylu> !info bind9
<ubottu> bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.5.1.dfsg.P2-1 (jaunty), package size 234 kB, installed size 744 kB
<jumbers> raylu: Does it require lots of work to setup and maintain?
<leagris> raylu, ok sorry, got it partly. Maybe an http proxy would do it but if it is against the corporate firewall rules, it may be against the corporate rules as well. And no one should work around that.
<raylu> jumbers: i've never done it
<paul68> leagris: so if I understand correctly its like remote desktop for linux for your complete network or am I wrong?
<jumbers> raylu: I'm trying to decide between that and just going with a registrar that provides free DNS
<xPhilosx> jumbers, i would suggest reading some internet "theory" before running off to setup a bind9 server--it will help you both configure and successfully run a bind server.  In essence, read a lengthy manual and tutorial on bind that explains *why* things work
<xPhilosx> jumbers, that helped me out tremendously when I set mine up in debian
<d1ogenes> has anyone succeeded installing a cherry smart card reader in ubuntu?
<leagris> paul68, like remote desktop it is. You have to work out the multiple hosts thing with port forwarding if the remote hosts are behind a NAT
<hardikar> hi I actually made a custom card deck for solitaire but I can't see my cards when i start solitaire
<xPhilosx> jumbers, typically you will need to different nameservers with different IP's geologically seperated
<xPhilosx> *two different
<jumbers> xPhilosx: I appreciate the suggestion, but I honestly don't have all that much free time. I'd just like to be able to get my DNS up and running smoothly without a whole lot of work
<raylu> xPhilosx: *geographically :P
<xPhilosx> bleh
<xPhilosx> i suck at ingrish
<jumbers> raylu: Hehe, geologically ;)
<xPhilosx> seperated by rocks, yes
<xPhilosx> its the only way
<raylu> though, if you ever manage to geologically separate my dns servers, please write up a tutorial or something :D
<jumbers> You put them into different types of rock
<^Phantom^> the other night was AWESOME
<xPhilosx> jumbers, go with the free service buddy, its hard to petrify your PC components
<^Phantom^> I come for more help though...
<bidossessi> hi folks. i want to install a package on my home machine but i don't have the internet there. is there a way to cache packages and dependencies on a portable media for later use?
<^Phantom^> How can i get the image preview thing to animate gif files?
<EXTIICEK> want panthere in mybrute??? register under me got panthere ...   ponozka.mybrute
<jamieleshaw_> Hello, Does CodeLite Comply with ANSI?
<jamieleshaw_>  Hello, Does CodeLite Comply with ANSI
<raylu> !patience | jamieleshaw_
<ubottu> jamieleshaw_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bullgard4> In Ubuntu 8.04.2 there is a process 'NetworkManagerDispatcher'. Why does it not exist any more in Ubuntu 9.04? Has it been replaced with nm-system-settings?
<EXTIICEK> want panthere in mybrute??? register under me got panthere ...   ponozka.mybrute.com
<hardikar> bidossessi: you can download the respective packages from archive.ubuntu.com and store them on the portable drive and installe it
<gartral> !repeate > jamieleshaw_
<raylu> jamieleshaw_: also, this really isn't the place to ask about that.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeate
<gartral> !repete > jamieleshaw_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repete
<gartral> nvm
<jumbers> gardar: repeat
<^Phantom^> repeat
<rumpel2> lol
<rumpel2> please dont repeat, rePete
<jumbers> !repeat > jamieleshaw_
<bidossessi> hardikar, i need to get the deps worked out when i download the packages since i dont know them i deps can be a living hell
<ubottu> jamieleshaw_, please see my private message
<xPhilosx> Mr. Ubottu sucks
<EXTIICEK> www.ponozka.mybrute.com     BEAT ME!!
<paul68> leagris: the thing I want to do is to connect to my desktop which is behind 2 routers and a switch incomming IP on my network to my server is 192.168.0.122 outgoing on the server is 192.168.3.22 and desktop is 192.168.3.41 only 1 port open on the incomming router which is 8XXX
<jamieleshaw_> Sorry, i did not mean to repeat question it was an accident
<gartral> no w we're just spamming him...
<Pierre2> Good morning every body
<hardikar> whcih package you want to download
<^Phantom^> is there any way to get eye of gnome to animate gifs?
<badeagle01> morning\'
<Pierre2> I search to resolve a problem whith IPv6 in Ubuntu 9.04
<jumbers> gartral: He/she never got one until I sent it :-P
<LJ> Hi guys, how do i blacklist a 9.04 notebook, is it even possible?
<EXTIICEK> www.ponozka.mybrute.com     BEAT ME!!
<EXTIICEK> www.ponozka.mybrute.com     BEAT ME!!
<FloodBot3> EXTIICEK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gartral> jumbers: why?
<Pierre2> how can I do for disable this?
<leagris> paul68, no real trouble with that  if you can port forward through all the subnets
<LJ> We have 20 notebooks here that we need to make blacklist ready for insurance purposes, any way to do that?
<Taner> Does anyone have drivers trouble with Ubunto 9.04?
<hardikar> bidossessi: whcih package you want to download
<jumbers> gartral: Because ubottu kept saying "I don't know anything" because you spelled repeat wrong ;)
<Andert> vaul: now I'm back, as I said, I can't find those settings on ruthmbox
<gordonjcp> LJ: what do you mean?
<xPhilosx> ikonia, what is this, stealth ops?
<gartral> oh
<amitprakash> how do i upgrade ubuntu edgy eft to jaunty?
<gartral> Edgy...?
<DJones> !upgrade | amitprakash
<ubottu> amitprakash: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Sagaci> when i type in "update-manager -d" it says 9.10 pre-alpha is ready to test, is it stable enough to muck around with?
<badeagle01> wow, edgy...
<LJ> gordonjcp: that was my first resonse when asked for this, apperantly we need to be able to BLACKLIST our laptops, we were told by our insurer to do that.
<andruk> webmin cannot see my php config ubuntu intrepid - the php config is in "unused modules".  how do i show webmin where it is?
<Taner> Bye
<raylu> amitprakash: for your sanity, i recommend a reinstall
 * badeagle01 sprays disinfectant on MindVirus.
<raylu> LJ: again, what does it mean to "blacklist" a laptop?
<amitprakash> raylu, err.. company system allocated to user.. reinstall isn't the best option
<paul68> leagris: thats the problem here I guess I know I can use the portforward towards my server but don't know how to make the forward happen through iptables to reach my desktop
<xPhilosx> LJ, prevent access to a server or service?
<raylu> amitprakash: why not? backup the user's data
<hardikar> I actually made a custom card deck for solitaire but I can't see my cards when i start solitaire
<gartral> raylu: wipe the drive and remove all confidential info
<paul68> leagris: does the nomachine also support windows?
<Sagaci> amitprakash: you'd probably be better upgrade to 8.04 LTS first
<amitprakash> raylu, Sagaci, hmm will do.. thanks a lot
<leagris> paul68, the client has windows binaries
<paul68> leagris: ok thanks
<amitprakash> Sagaci, alternately.. is it possible to get gnome2.26 on 8.04 lts?
<^Phantom^> omg windoze screensavers work in ubuntu?
<Andert> vaul: thanks for your help, I now have sound! :) I changed the settings in syst->pref->sound...  :D
<^Phantom^> I never knew....is there any way to set them as one though?
<Sagaci> amitprakash: it should be fine
<bob_> I am running 9.04 and am trying to install a new program and I get an error saying I am not root. I am the only user, how can I make myself root and have "permissions" access?
<xPhilosx> bob_, sudo
<ikonia> bob_: what are you trying to install ?
<bob_> a probram called dd poker
<Jygga> -.-
<badeagle01> are you using apt-get or aptitude?
<Sagaci> bob_: how are you trying to install
<ikonia> bob_: how is it packaged
<xPhilosx> bob_, if its a deb you might try something like sudo dkpg --install package.deb
<bob_> It's a .sh package
 * badeagle01 lols
<xPhilosx> bob_, sudo ./name.sh
<ikonia> bob_: be warned you don't know what it will do to your machine, are you %100 sure you want to install it ?
<Jygga> it will propably just erase your harddrive bob_ go ahead
<ikonia> Jygga: don't be facicious with him
<bob_> I do but why can't I install from the GUI?
<Jygga> no seriously take a look at the content of that script before you execute it
<ikonia> bob_: because it's a script file - scripts don't run in the gui
<Sagaci> sh requires terminal
<xPhilosx> Jygga, hes asking how to run a shell script and you think he will know to pick one apart for security flaws?
<bob_> So If I want to be able to install from GUI I should allways get .deb?
<simplexio> bob_: yes
<Sagaci> yeah, and run via Gdebi
<Sagaci> or the like
<xPhilosx> bob_, i would strongly suggest taking a quick read on running scripts in the terminal
<xPhilosx> it will help in the future
<Jygga> he might say something like "i dont get what it does" and then somebody is like "copy it and paste it on this pastebin: "
<simplexio> bob_: or better use apt-get(command line) or synaptic package manager, you can "trust" those packages from ubuntu repositories
<xPhilosx> Jygga, you mean like #/bin/bash ?
<xPhilosx> (everything)
<Sagaci> bob_: if it's not private, what are you trying to install?
<bob_> I understand and thanks for the concern. I will be carefull.
<bob_> http://www.ddpoker.com/
<badeagle01> are there any FLStudio type programs for linux?
<^Phantom^> What on earth is Zenwalk Linux?
<monstah> anyone know if there is a way to sync iPhone with Ubuntu?
<xPhilosx> ^Phantom^, a light linux version i think
<xPhilosx> light distro
<^Phantom^> oh, okay, thankies
<simplexio>  god i ate windows, this is fuorth day to install windows into virtualbox, update and setup sqlserver there.
<gartral> ^Phantom^: and OOOLD school linux, very stable, and also OT here
<vaul> monstah: Have you tried banshee?
<^Phantom^> simplexio, windows is just that: bulky and pesky
<bob_> Sagaci: http://www.ddpoker.com/
<bullgard4> In Ubuntu 8.04.2 there is a process 'NetworkManagerDispatcher'. Why does it not exist any more in Ubuntu 9.04? Has it been replaced with nm-system-settings?
<monstah> vaul: no, i'm on my way to buy a iphone, and just want to know if it will work :)
<vaul> Then you'd better google about it, or read at ubuntuforums.
 * badeagle01 flexes his wings.
<vaul> monstah: But this is okay, as far as I, not iPod owner know.
<^Phantom^> hey i remember reading about a program for linux that grabs image files from other computers on the local network as they browse the web.  does anyone know of the name of it?
<linduxed> i had fixed my sound as outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148608 some days ago, and now after reboot, its GONE. what could have changed after reboot?
<linduxed> i did no upgrades, no sysfiles were touched, i did use the sound but what difference does that do anyway?
 * gartral heas Banshee and get Mono Poxes 
<yaris1234567891> how do i make wget finish everything and then run another command ? i did "wget -r www.some.com && echo "hello" it doesn't wait until wget finshes. it just says hello right away
<gartral> ^Phantom^: make use of that Q in #backtrack
<TAiL-> wget -r www.some.com; echo "yo"
<vaul> yaris1234567891: First step is to install gwget, next open it's properties and do it there.
<^Phantom^> it's empty...
<TAiL-> yaris1234567891: should work just fine.
<yaris1234567891> TAiL-: i see so i should use ;
<TAiL-> yaris1234567891: yes
<vaul> yaris1234567891: Or do as adviced TAiL-.
<gartral> err...
<yaris1234567891> TAiL-: what is difference between && and ;
<TAiL-> yaris1234567891: && tries do the both commands at the same time i belive.
<gartral> ^Phantom^: google back track..
<^Phantom^> oh, okay
<^Phantom^> also, is there any way to install windows (TTF) fonts on ubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> monstah: You're too late to get Baby Shake app for iPhone. :<
<gartral> !OT | mobi-sheep
<ubottu> mobi-sheep: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<devindersingh> hi
<devindersingh> i want to run Squid on Ununtu
<Sagaci> ^Phantom^: yes
<gartral> !hi | devindersingh
<ubottu> devindersingh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<devindersingh> i need to network cards
<devindersingh> one network card connects to the LAN
<devindersingh> the other connects to the WAN
<devindersingh> how can i configure it to run Proxy
<Sagaci> ^Phantom^: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<^Phantom^> oh?
<TAiL-> devindersingh: do you got a IPTABLES + Masquarading already?
<^Phantom^> How about installing new ones?
<Guest84336> oh oh :))))
 * badeagle01 sets up his metrognome.
<santhosh> hello
<santhosh> i jus installed ubuntu
<ikonia> badeagle01: can you please stop with the /me commands
<santhosh> anybody here???
<santhosh> some body reply
<ikonia> stefan_can: 1300+ people are,
<ikonia> stefan_can: sorry,
<santhosh> guys
<thesnark> Does Ubuntu really not have support for aRts?
<ikonia> stefan_can: 1300+ people are
<gartral> !wait | santhosh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wait
<santhosh> guys
<gonzojive> why is my hard drive so slow? it just took 4 hours to run apt-get upgrade.  everything that reads or writes from the disk is super slow.
<gonzojive> how can i figure out what's wrong?
<gartral> !patience | santhosh
<ubottu> santhosh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TAiL-> gonzojive: tried some benchmark tests?
<Sagaci> ^Phantom^: create a folder in your home directory as ".fonts" then copy them to there
<gnosticAscension> lozor
<gnosticAscension> santosh
<linduxed> i had fixed my sound as outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148608 some days ago, and now after reboot, its GONE. what could have changed after reboot?
<linduxed> i did no upgrades, no sysfiles were touched, i did use the sound but what difference does that do anyway?
<Pierre1> For my problem of IPV6, I am tried to change the file etc/sysctrl.conf
<^Phantom^> oh?
<gnosticAscension> whats your problem?
<santhosh> ya
<gonzojive> TAiL-: I can, but it takes forever to download/install/run
<^Phantom^> do i need those core ones for that to work?
<Pierre1> I am trying do disable IPV6 in Ubuntu 9.04
<Sagaci> ^Phantom^: don't think so
<gonzojive> TAiL-: I installed 8.04 using software RAID 1 via the alternative CD
<^Phantom^> k, i'll try it though
<TAiL-> gonzojive: maby your CPU can't handle the software raid
<gnosticAscension> @santosh : state your problem??
<gonzojive> TAiL-: it's a quad core AMD--the load on the cpu is tiny
<santhosh> i installed ubuntu and connected ma mobile to it through usb, how can i c the folders in t memory of t mobile???
<Sagaci> well it won't stuff anything up if it doesn't work
<TAiL-> santhosh: it should pop up by itself
<Pierre1> Nobody have a solution?
<Sagaci> may have to restart to take effect though
<^Phantom^> oh i need to sudo nautilus to create a directory there don't i?
<santhosh> like it recognised only broadband.. and nothing else..
<gnosticAscension> @santosh : cd /media/[devicename]
<gnosticAscension> is that working?
<bidossessi> hi folks. i want to install a package on my home machine but i don't have the internet there. can apt cache packages AND dependencies on a local directory for later use? and if so where is that directory located, so i can move the packages to a portable media?
<TAiL-> Pierre1: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87798.html
<santhosh> jus a min...
<Sagaci> shouldn't need to
<Sagaci> under /home/~yourusername
<santhosh> wat wil da t device name???
<theCarpenter> what's the recommended firefox flash player plugin to use with jaunty 32bit
<gnosticAscension> @santosh
<gnosticAscension> in a terminal
<theCarpenter> and by 'recommended' i mean most stable
<gnosticAscension> do cd /media
<gnosticAscension> then do ls
<TAiL-> theCarpenter: libflash-mozplugin
<^Phantom^> sagaci it didn't work
<santhosh> """"santhosh@santhosh-desktop:~$ do cd /media
<santhosh> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do' """"
<santhosh> wat to do now
<^Phantom^> and .fonts disappeared
<lstarnes> santhosh: that's just cd /media
<lstarnes> santhosh: by "do", he means to type that command
<^Phantom^> what do i do now?
<Sagaci> ^Phantom^: what font do you want/need
<^Phantom^> and i got warnings
<^Phantom^> hang on i'll pastebin
<Sagaci> it works on mine fine
<santhosh> OK
<^Phantom^> http://pastebin.com/d3f8a1fde
<santhosh> it din list ma phone name
<santhosh> all the hard disk partition only listed
<^Phantom^> well i found a bunch on my 8gb sd card that i used to use a while back
<Pierre1> anybody have a solution to disable IPV6 in Ubuntu 9.04?
<TAiL-> Pierre1: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87798.html
<thahauss> I've been trying to get my dell perc 5i working in jaunty, i have 5 750gb hard drives which formats to a 2.73 VD raid 5,, jaunty sees this raid card, and got the driver installed, and linux can see the unformatted 2.73tb virtual disk, I try to format it in ext4, and it errors out, both using gparted and command line, the gparted error is here http://pastebin.ca/1419014 .  Any help is GREATLY appreciated
<Sagaci> what's the problem
<TAiL-> Pierre1: tried that?
<socomred420247> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<abin> how i get the help of struct siginfo_t, i want to see its definition
<Pierre1> I try again
<_ruben> thahauss: you probably need to write a GPT disklabel to that drive, standard MSDOS label wont handle 2+TB
<santhosh> hello
<_ruben> using fdisk
<LJ> GPT?
<_ruben> LJ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<jigp> hello guys I am using irssi+bitlbee connected with yahoo account remotely.how to log all chat?so that I can view the logs from old logs to new...thanks
<zaggynl> check the irssi manual page, should be in there
<lstarnes> jigp: /set autolog
<raylu> make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.
<raylu> how exactly does one go about adding "+" to the make parent rule?
<jigp> lstarnes: done that sir but how to read the old logs? im connected via ssh and accessing the box of my sis from her home to school
<lstarnes> jigp: you have to go into the directory where the logs were saved and manually read the logs
<jigp> lstarnes: and if I have something to read like for example it is May 11, 2009 now, let say I want to read the log of the user I've chatted like May 1, 2009?
<thahauss> _ruben can you please direct me to resources to create a GPT label, I searched google but I'm so new to ubuntu I dont know the terminology well
<lstarnes> jigp: was irssi logging back then?
<lstarnes> jigp: also, what is autolog_path set to?
<Pierre1> TAiL- >>> For no IPV6 It don't work with ubuntu 9.04
<jigp> lstarnes: I don't know how to read the logs because I cannot get out in bitlbee channel (where I can see who's online and not online)
<jigp> lstarnes: I am just a shell user.i am not root
<jigp> lstarnes:  my sis won't give and I don't need it either
<lstarnes> jigp: I don't think bitlbee logs anything, but I know irssi can
<SkyNetMaster> hello, after upgrade to jaunty the ctrl-x in terminal is not working,  so I have no way to exit running terminal application, any ideas how to fix it?
<jigp> lstarnes: yeah it can log (irssi) but im not sure with bitlebee..i am using yahoo messenger inside bitlbee
<lstarnes> jigp: through irssi?
<lstarnes> jigp: irssi can log from any irc server, including bitlbee
<jigp> lstarnes: this is what I did if I connect. type screen -rD jigp
<lstarnes> jigp: what is autolog set to in irssi?
<jigp> lstarnes: I am done in /set autolog but I don't know how to read the logs
<_ruben> thahauss: here's an example (using parted): http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html
<arjun> hey guys got small problem with intrepid, I have two seporate xscreens using nv drivers and running compiz, when I  try to open firefox or opera on the second screen it hangs. All the other programs work just fine including vbox with guest additions. If I switch Compiz off the problem goes away... I do however prefer to have compiz runing  anyadvice
<lstarnes> jigp: and what is autolog_path set to?
<jigp> lstarnes: I /setautolog in screen but nnot in irssi
<lstarnes> jigp: I mean in irssi
<jigp> lstarnes: I have not type autolog_path in irssi
<lstarnes> jigp: it should be set to something by defauly
<lstarnes> *default
<thahauss> _Ruben, thank you!
<jigp> lstarnes: ok if im in irssi ill type /set autolog?
<arjun> sjoe does anyone know how to help me out here ??
<jigp> lstarnes:  I type it in screen and also in irssi
<lstarnes> jigp: type /set autolog and look in the status window for the settings
<lstarnes> jigp: do it in irssi, NOT screen
<lstarnes> although you can do it in irssi in screen
<jigp> Istarnes : ok done /set autolog
<lstarnes> jigp: that does not enable it
<lstarnes> jigp: that just checks autolog-related settings
<jigp> I see
<ikanobori>  /set autolog on
<lstarnes> jigp: go to window 1 and look for the autolog and autolog_path settings
<lstarnes> jigp: tell me what those say
<ikanobori>  /set autolog yes
<lstarnes> jigp: don't do /set autolog on until after you check the settings
<ikanobori>  /set autolog_path = "~/irc_logs/$tag/$0/%Y/%m/%e.txt";
<ikanobori> something like that
<ikanobori> also put it in your ~/.irssi/config file
<lstarnes> ikanobori: right now he wants to know if it has been logging and where it is storing the logs
<ikanobori> lstarnes: aha
<ikanobori> check autolog_path then :)
<ikanobori>  /set autolog_path and see what happens in window 1 :)
<civpro> hey guys i finally got a gui
<civpro> after a crapload of burns: ubuntu, arch, centos, fedora, bds, redhat, and a few others opensuse finally worked
<zaggynl> civpro: which begs the question, why did opensuse work and the other distros not?
<zaggynl> *and not the other distros
<arjun_> soz guys my pc decided to reset itself .... anyhow ... does anyone know how to fix my problem
<zaggynl> arjun_: what is your problem?
<zaggynl> :(
<civpro> zaggyn1, redhat noticed my video card, but no sata support, fedora you would figure would work
<civpro> but it didnt
<Lint01> is it possible to remove dpkg&
<civpro> mostly because opensuse gave me the option on the dvd, to set the screen resolution
<raylu> fedora had no sata support? uh... i'm pretty sure it does
<civpro> raylu, thats not what i said
<civpro> read what i wrote
<jigp> Istarnes : http://pastebin.com/m5009e246
<lstarnes> Lint01: why do you want to remove dpkg?
<raylu> redhat noticed my video card, but no sata support
<civpro> yes, redhat, not fedory
<civpro> fedora
<lstarnes> jigp: you did not have logging enabled
<civpro> fedora, wouldnt recognize the video card
<lstarnes> jigp: to enable it from now on, do /set autolog on
<raylu> civpro: since they're basically the same thing and you said "fedora" afterward, i figured you were using them interchangeably
<lstarnes> jigp: you might also want to change the autolog path before doing that
<ibbo> hi, I'm trying to get right-click to work on my tablet pen on my tablet pc in Jaunty. I used to set some options in xorg.conf to do this, but now when I try to do this I get errors in X. Here's my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/169401/ and here's the Xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/169402/
<lstarnes> jigp: I have my autolog_path set to something like ~/irclogs/$tag/$0/%Y-%m-%d.log
<Lint01> i want to remove the package manager to hinder adding/removing programs
<lstarnes> Lint01: why?
<jigp> lstarnes: ikanobori: how to enable it? but btlbee is already running and I've added yahoo messenger account there...i really want to store the logs of my yahoo messenger because my sis/mom/relatives/friends are msging me...
<civpro> raylu, nope
<civpro> like you said, fedora does support sata
<civpro> you figure though for a paid os, they would support sata
<lstarnes> jigp: which would put today's logs for this channel in ~/irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu/2009-05-11.log
<TAiL-> Lint01: just remove the ppl that shouldn't have access to sudo in /etc/sudoers
<TAiL-> Lint01: then they won't be able to install software
<lstarnes> Lint01: without being in the admin group, a user can't do anything as admin
<jigp> lstarnes: sorry but how to set a path?I am not a root :( im just a user..though I don't need root because I just need communication with my friends
<lstarnes> Lint01: or without otherwise being in sudoers
<^P|Snoozing> goodnight everyone
<lstarnes> jigp: /set autolog_path
<vegombrei> how do i install xvid?
<arjun> dont wory about it considdering ff and opera wont work I just downloaded flock ...and that seems to work ...
<lstarnes> jigp: you do NOT need root access for that
<lstarnes> jigp: just a home folder
<Lint01> well, the user should be able to perform root operations, but not messing up with software
<ali1234> so any ideas why php just refuses to work on my apache? i have purged all apache and php packages, deleted /etc/apache2 and /etc/php5 and reinstalled everything from scratch, but it still doesn't work
<TAiL-> Lint01: well, with root access he can install software without apt-get
<raylu> !work | ali1234
<ubottu> ali1234: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<lstarnes> Lint01: if you can trust them with potentially more dangerous operations (such as deleting everything) then why should you not trust them with package management?
<raylu> vegombrei: what are you trying to play and what player are you using?
<jigp> Istarnes : when I type /set autolog_path ...it says 05:04 autolog_path = ~/irclogs/$tag/$0.log
<ali1234> raylu: doesn't work: apache acts as if php is not installed and just offers me to download the .php files
<lstarnes> jigp: what do you want to set the path to?
<raylu> ali1234: sounds like an mime problem. "find -iname "*mime*" /etc/apache2"
<jigp> Istarnes : I don't know...i just use this for communications..because call and txting is expensive
<lstarnes> jigp: if you want ~/irclogs/$tag/$0/%Y-%m-%d.log, use /set autolog_path ~/irclogs/$tag/$0/%Y-%m-%d.log
<raylu> ali1234: or wherever the apache2 config happens to be
<Lint01> TAiL-: I thought apt-get is dpkg frontend
<ali1234> raylu: yes it found some things
<ali1234> some thing which i just deleted and reinstalled from packages
<jigp> Istarnes : and to read the logs, I will type "cd ~/irclogs/$tag/$0/%Y-%m-%d.log "
<lstarnes> jigp: no
<raylu> ali1234: could you list them? if it's long, paste it to a pastebin
<raylu> ali1234: i don't have an apache2 install on hand, so this may be a bit slow
<lstarnes> jigp: cd ~/irclogs, then navigate through the directories
<lstarnes> jigp: different logs are in different files
<ali1234> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m2eb9ab32
<Guest23946> Boas
<jigp> Istarnes : done /set autolog_path ~/irclogs/$tag/$0/%Y-%m-%d.log
<Guest23946> algum portugues ou brasuca ?
<raylu> ali1234: hrm, not quite what i thought
<quibbler> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<!br
<raylu> !pt | Guest23946
<ubottu> Guest23946: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<quibbler> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pierre2> Bad news for my IPV6 problem, it don't work
<lstarnes> jigp: like a conversation with foobar from May 2, 2009, on a network named bitlbee will be in ~/irclogs/bitlbee/foobar/2009-05-02.log
<lstarnes> jigp: do you also want to log stuff that happens on irc, such as in this channel?
<raylu> ali1234: grep -r AddType /etc/apache2/*
<jigp> Istarnes : ah so I will get out to the irssi firsth and type cd ~/irclogs?how to get out ? screen + alt + as?
<raylu> ali1234: grep -rc AddType /etc/apache2/*
<lstarnes> jigp: you can stay in irssi
<raylu> ali1234: that second one will be more succint
<jigp> lstarnes: yup sure because I have relatives here tooo
<ali1234> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m379b4c1e
<lstarnes> jigp: then connect to freenode through irssi
<raylu> ali1234: that's strange. is your server internet-facing?
<lstarnes> jigp: to Ctrl+a c, then type commands in there.  Switch back and forth between screen windows using ctrl+a n and ctrl+a p
<ali1234> raylu: yes
<jigp> lstarnes: yeah I can stay in irssi but where to type "cd ~/irclogs " ? I tried in [status] no reply
<raylu> ali1234: could i have the url to a php page, then? also, have you restarted the server?
<jigp> ahhh ok
<lstarnes> jigp: you type that in a terminal
<ali1234> raylu: i've restarted it about 100000 times :)
<sylwester> hello
<ali1234> raylu: pming link
<jigp> Istarnes : okay.if I want to add freenode irc I will add an account irc in bitlbee right?
<lstarnes> jigp: no!
<jigp> Istarnes : I've seen an account add in bitlbee for irc
<raylu> ali1234: looks fine to me
<lstarnes> jigp: /connect -network freenode irc.freenode.net
<jigp> Istarnes : ah so another irssi again?
<ali1234> raylu: wha?!?
<lstarnes> jigp: then /join #ubuntu
<ali1234> raylu: you see a form to be filled in?
<raylu> ali1234: yep. headers say:
<raylu> ali1234: Server: Apache/2.2.9 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-2ubuntu4.2 with Suhosin-Patch
<raylu> ali1234: Content-Type: text/html
<jigp> Istarnes : because I have screen running already using bitlbee yahoo messenger...i will create another screen irssi for freenode?
<lstarnes> jigp: you don't need to
<ali1234> raylu: if i go to the url with firefox it says asks me where to save the php file
<raylu> ali1234: firefox 3.0.10
<lstarnes> jigp: irssi can connect to many servers at once
<lstarnes> jigp: irssi is actually an irc client, not just a program used to access bitlbee and any irc client can access bitlbee
<ali1234> raylu: only contact.php is php, the rest is static
<RichiV> how do i chek my fglrx?
<jigp> Istarnes : ok..
<ranf> ali1234, try Ctrl+Shift+R in Firefox
<ikonia> on a dual headed display with gnome, what is the dominant controller over which display is the primary screen, xorg or gnome ?
<ali1234> ranf: i can't actually navigate to the php page because it always offers the download. ctrl-shift-r just reloads the page i was on before
<ali1234> i just tried quiting and restarting firefox and it made no difference
<civpro> any suggestions for a router tool?
<ghindo> How do I log in as another user through the terminal?
<RichiV> how do i check if my driver is installed correctly, my GFX driver i'm in 8.04 now, and it should have support for my fglrx
<marlun> After upgrading ubuntu from 8.10 to 9.04 I can't enable normal visual effects. It worked before upgrading. If I do lspci and grep for VGA I get: "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)". Any tips on how to get it working? :)
<lstarnes> ghindo: sudo -u other-user -i
<raylu> ali1234: try creating a phpinfo() page
<jigp> lstarnes: I still can't get it..sorryy..ok here I have already screen irssi running with bitlbee and im connected to yahoo messenger thru bitblee..now how create another one for freenode?
<lstarnes> jigp: you do not create another irssi
<lstarnes> jigp: you add a connection to an existing irssi session
<svein> su user
<lstarnes> jigp: to do that, type this command:
<lstarnes> jigp: /connect -network freenode irc.freenode.net
<ghindo> lstarnes: Thanks for the quick answer :)
<raylu> ghindo: also consider svein's alternative
<ali1234> ok this is vhost related
<ali1234> if i access it by the canonical name it works
<lstarnes> jigp: or do /network add freenode, then /server add -network freenode irc.freenode.net
<ali1234> but on vhosts php does not work
<lstarnes> jigp: after doing that, you can just use /connect freenode
<carlos> hello
<raylu> ali1234: what do you mean "on vhosts?"
<ali1234> raylu: NameVirtualHost
<Guest41706> hello
<Guest41706> #ubuntu-es
<jigp>  lstarnes: great.i got it.im connected.
<daleharvey> I have some icons on my top menu bar that are pulling their image from favicons
<siddhartha> hi
<jigp> Istarnes : now im really confused..where is my bitlbee yahoo messenger?
<ali1234> i guess it could still be firefox cache
<daleharvey> is there anyway I can set them to display at a fixed size 16x16, as they are scaling up and ugly right now
<bullgard4> In Ubuntu 8.04.2 there is a process 'NetworkManagerDispatcher'. Why does it not exist any more in Ubuntu 9.04? Has it been replaced with nm-system-settings?
<lstarnes> jigp: it's still there, just switch to its window.  try cycling windows with ctrl+p and ctrl+n
<js__> do you know koreanubuntu chanel
<ali1234> lol, cleared ff cache, now it works
<ali1234> bad firefox!!
<raylu> ali1234: :D
<raylu> ali1234: though, arguably, it's the fault of the server not sending proper cache headers
<ranf> !kr  js__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr  js__
<siddhartha> is there any LAN ip scanner (like netscan) in ubuntu 8.04 hardy ?
<ali1234> raylu: how do i fix that then? ;)
<raylu> ali1234: i'm not really sure. are you using a proxy, by any chance?
<ali1234> not that i know of
<ali1234> maybe a transparent isp one tho
<ali1234> maybe they snuck phorm in
<daleharvey> http://arandomurl.com/stuff/icons.png the 3 icons nearest the middle
<raylu> ali1234: or maybe firefox really does cache headers...
<Pierre1> 6 solutions, no 1 good. Not easy to disable IPv6 in Jaunty ...
<ali1234> firefox has been acting really whack lately...
<ali1234> i need to find something better
<ali1234> role on chrome for linux...
<lstarnes> Pierre1: why are you disabling it?
<siddhartha> how to update vlc in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Pierre1> because I would like to use Opera
<Pierre1> but it's very slow
<lstarnes> Pierre1: are you sure that ipv6 is the problem?
<cmcasper> hi, someone can help me doing an domain server ?
<raylu> !pt | cmcasper
<ubottu> cmcasper: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jigp> Istarnes : great I like it very fast.low resources :) ... ok last thing... how to read the logs?
<Pierre1> I making web site and I must testing in Opera
<siddhartha> someone pls help me toupdate vlc in ubuntu 8.04
<indus> what is a good amd processor to have dual core with a radeon 4830 or 4850
<raylu> !in | indus
<ubottu> indus: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<lstarnes> jigp: read the log files using a text editor such as nano or vim.  they're stored in log files under ~/irclogs
<lstarnes> Pierre1: what is the web site?
<indus> raylu: ya so?
<raylu> indus: just mentioning it :D
<indus> raylu: u india?
<Pierre1> I am a webmaster
<vegombrei> raylu: sorry for the late response .. i need xvid and i use totem .. 9.10
<raylu> indus: no, but you are...
<indus> raylu: iam not
<siddhartha> someone please help me to update vlc n ubuntu 8.04
<raylu> vegombrei: it should just work
<raylu> indus: your ip resolves to a host in india
<lstarnes> siddhartha: update it to what version?
<indus> raylu: u spying on me?
<Pierre1> but with Opera, it's all the websites
<raylu> lstarnes, jigp: you should take a look at quassel. http://quassel-irc.org/
<vegombrei> raylu: doesnt .. been having quite a few issues ever since i upgraded i guess this must be one of them
<siddhartha> i want to update to to latest vlc
<indus> raylu: also, how do i check where my ip resolves to
<RichiV> someone please help me install ATI Mobility Radeon X600 M24 on Hardy Heron 8.04
<raylu> indus: no, just using publically available information to find out where you are.
<lstarnes> Pierre1: opera has a problem with all websites?
<Pierre1> yes
<raylu> indus: one way is to look at your hostname (/whois indus) and stick it in a geoip thing like the one in the ubuntu repositories or maxmind.com
<lstarnes> Pierre1: then it is probably not ipv4
<lstarnes> Pierre1: ipv6
<raylu> indus: i'm actually using an irssi script
<falconknn> hi...
<Pierre1> I don't know why but, when Ipv3 is enable, Opera is very slow
<Pierre1> sorry, Ipv6 :-d
<indus> hi all :)
<siddhartha> <lstarnes> i want to update vlc to the latest version
<indus> what is a good amd processor to have dual core with a radeon 4830 or 4850
<raylu> vegombrei: is switching media players an option? i'd recommend mplayer
<lstarnes> siddhartha: which is?
<siddhartha> plshelp
<lstarnes> siddhartha: I need a number
<Bogh> hi everyone
<Bogh> i have a problem
<indus> Bogh: yes tell us
<Bogh> when i use vmware player it happens to disable my shortcuts, ex. can't use ctrl, shift, alt, etc.
<Bogh> not when i open vmware player
<remoteCTRL1> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<jigp> Istarnes : to access it "cd ~/irclogs" ?
<Bogh> it works, but dunno why for no reason they stop working
<Cevarief> I plug USB 3G modem. it's well detected. But i'm confused how to disconnect it. What console command should i use ? something like safe remove.
<Bogh> dunno maybe it's not vmware and it's something else
<Bogh> now i can't use ctrl shift or alt
<lstarnes> jigp: that will tell your terminal to move into ~/irclogs
<Bogh> and i have to relog
<Pierre1> lstarnes: it firefox, il's possble to disable Ipv6 but, not in Opera
<Bogh> dunno exactly how to explain
<remoteCTRL1> gosh this sudo dontzap --disable doesnt work for me, what now?
<Bogh> but it's killing me
<Bogh> to have to relog
<raylu> !work | remoteCTRL1
<ubottu> remoteCTRL1: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jigp> lstarnes: all chat also in yahoo messenger bitlbee will be stored there too? :)
<lstarnes> jigp: irssi will log everything
<bullgard4> In Ubuntu 8.04.2 there is a process 'NetworkManagerDispatcher'. Why does it not exist any more in Ubuntu 9.04? Has it been replaced with nm-system-settings?
<remoteCTRL1> raylu: do you know what dontzap --disable is supposed to do?
<Bogh> is there a way to restart my keyboard without relogging
<raylu> remoteCTRL1: yes
<remoteCTRL1> raylu: so that is precisely what it does NOT do i dunno how i would explain this in more details
<jigp> Istarnes : and the root can read everything too?
<raylu> remoteCTRL1: what you have done until now. did you install the package? did you get any sort of error?
<siddhartha> <lstarnes> : vlc 0.9.8a
<Bogh> anyone, has any idea /
<raylu> remoteCTRL1: oh, by the way, you have to restart X to enable the ctrl+alt+backspace restart :P
<siddhartha> <lstarnes> 0.9.9
<remoteCTRL1> raylu: yes i have installed the package, yes i have executed sudo dontzap --disable, no i did not get any errors and no, ctrl+alt+backspace does not work
<lstarnes> jigp: technically root can read everything
<remoteCTRL1> raylu: aaaahh that a hint *g*
<remoteCTRL1> raylu: thanks man
<jigp> lstarnes: ok thanks
<lstarnes> jigp: but the permissions should only allow you (and root) to read them
<jigp> lstarnes: ill try to read my logs there now sec
<lstarnes> siddhartha: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<giorgos> hello, i have donwload a mail folder...how  can i view the emails from an editor for examle or from a mail client
<giorgos> ?
<siddhartha> <lstarnes>  : i'm using vlc 0.8.6e
<lstarnes> siddhartha: I mean what version of ubuntu, not vlc
<daleharvey> ok, is there any mail / twitter notifiers that use the new ubuntu jaunty notifications?
<raylu> giorgos: what kind of "mail folder?" just a dump of mail or a maildir or similar directory?
<siddhartha> <lstarnes> : i'm using ubuntu 8.04
<giorgos> a maildir
<lstarnes> siddhartha: I think there may be an updated .deb package for it somewhere
<daleharvey> right now the only apps I can see using the notifications is the network/sound manager and pidgin
<alxandr> I've managed to crash the kernel, and it won't boot. Anything I can do frome a live CD?
<raylu> giorgos: i know that mutt can do it. i'm not sure about other clients
<lstarnes> siddhartha: I don't know where to find it though
<raylu> alxandr: the kernel crashes at runtime. do you mean that you get a kernel panic every boot?
<siddhartha> <lstarnes> : ok
<giorgos> raylu,it's from a server running qmail the maildir of a  client's website that no longer exists as client so we have to give him his emails
<psaikido> siddhartha: nama tassa baghavato arahato sama sambuddhasa
<raylu> giorgos: so you want to...forward it to him or something? how does he want the mail?
<alxandr> I get the error" [   0.550712] ACPI: Aborted because bad gzip magic numbers.
<siddhartha> <psaikido> : english pls
<giorgos> he doesnt know
<raylu> giorgos: he wants his mail but he doesn't know how he wants it? that's uh...
<Bogh> ok, it's a vmware problem, in vmware the keyboard keys work fine, but in ubuntu don't work
<jigp> Istarnes : thank you so much I see the logs now :)
<alxandr> And then: [   3.277783] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Bogh> it may by something i did from there
<giorgos> raylu..i downlowade  the maildir an i just want to be able to read them and tell him how he will import into outlook (i guess he has Windows)
<ryan_au> I just tried installing OpenOffice 3.1, but I want to go back to OpenOffice 3.0. When I reinstalled OO from the main Ubuntu repositories, it looks different. How do I make OO look like the default Ubuntu 9.04 install?
<mechdave> pic
<alxandr> Anybody know what I can do?
<mechdave> Oops, wrong window
<alxandr> raylu: Yes.
<alxandr> My system sais: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)". Please help, I'd realy like not to format (again, did that yesterday...).
<kwak> hello all, just a quick question. i'm about to download Ubuntu 9.04 SE, the default is 64bit version: which is recommended, will this work also for x86
<j0ve> ryan_au, move the hidden file `/.openoffice.org out of your home directory and see if that does it
<raylu> giorgos: http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Uk/uk.comp.sys.mac/2009-02/msg02098.html
<j0ve> ryan_au, that is a hidden folder...not a file <smile>
<raylu> kwak: no
<raylu> kwak: also, SE?
<ryan_au> j0ve: where do I move it?
<giorgos> raylu..thanks
<kwak> raylu: server edition
<cmcasper> what is swat?
<raylu> giorgos: yeah, no idea if that will work. you have a difficult problem
<raylu> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<j0ve> ryan_au, just to some temporary place. When you run OO it will recreate it, and should restore the defaults if you have reinstalled 3.0
<cmcasper> yes
<bullgard4> What is a "network event" in 'man NetworkManager'?
<happosade> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<j0ve> ryan_au, once you have done that (and it works) then you can delete the folder you moved. Moving it is just in case something goes wrong
<raylu> alxandr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6195883
<alxandr> My system sais: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)". Please help, I'd realy like not to format (again, did that yesterday...).
<ryan_au> j0ve: Thanks mate, I'll give it a go
<alxandr> Thnx
<ryan_au> j0ve: Still looks different
<jigp> Istarnes : ahhh I will just alt 1,2,3,4 etc for switching window...
<simplexio> alxandr: when booting ?
<shashwatpns> I've got some problems with permissions can anyone  help me
<oxepin> how do i leave fullscreen-mode from rdesktop? (stratring rdesktop -f ip)
<simplexio> shashwatpns: man chmod , chgrp , chown
<oxepin> hurry hurry :)
<shashwatpns> can u help me
<simplexio> shashwatpns: no... i have no idea whats your problem
<lstarnes> oxepin: ctrl+alt+enter
<Pierre1> in ubuntu jaunty, Ipv6 is include into the kernel. it's not a module as in old version of Ubuntu
<Pierre1> it's the problem
<ryan_au> j0ve: This is what my OpenOfifice currently looks like, and it doesn't look right http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/7311/screenshotycn.png
<ryan_au> j0ve: Then menus flash when they come up as well
<shashwatpns> i am not able to create any folder or make any file simplexio
<oxepin> @lstarnes thx you are my hero :)
<lstarnes> oxepin: btw, that was from the man page for rdesktop
<simplexio> shashwatpns: use ls -la to check permission on directory
<shashwatpns> simplexio: in the terminal
<simplexio> shashwatpns: yes
<openros> I have a usb modem, that uses the SLIP protocol to connect to the server, can anybody help how to setup the dialup and connect
<oxepin> yeah.. ok, i could have read the manpage in the internet.. but.. xD
<lstarnes> oxepin: or open a terminal and type man rdesktop, then search for the -f option
<simplexio> shashwatpns: they are like drwxr-xr-x 29 sim  sim  4.0K 2009-05-10 22:43 .
<shashwatpns> simplexio :it says ls: cannot access .gvfs: Permission denied
<j0ve> ryan_au, thinking
<civixier> I have an annoying problem with my screen. It flickers! When I scroll something or move something too fast, the screen will act as an old surveillance camera... Im on a laptop with an amd processor and an ati graphics card. What to do?
<simplexio> shashwatpns: so you dont have r right to file.. so you could start by using chown username:username /home/username && chmod u+r /home/username
<j0ve> ryan_au, as far as I know, that one folder is the place all the configs are stored. If OO is still acting up, then I suspect there is something awry in the install
<simplexio> shashwatpns: and obviouosly username is your usernme
<ryan_au> j0ve: This is the guide I used to install OO 3.1 : http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-1-on-Ubuntu-9-04-111105.shtml
<Finnish> How do I burn subtitle to a movie?
<ryan_au> j0ve: To uninstall it, i did "sudo apt-get purge openoffice*"
<simplexio> Finnish: better chec #mplayer, or what ever program you use
<raylu> Finnish: encode softsubs into hardsubs?
<ryan_au> j0ve: Then I removed the added apt mirrors, and reinstalled from the Add/Remove applications program
<raylu> !permissions | shashwatpns
<ubottu> shashwatpns: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Finnish> raylu: YEah, I need those subs in a dvd player with tv, hardcoded
<Finnish> simplexio: I need those subs in a dvd, hardcoded
<j0ve> ryan_au, and if you check OO what is the version? (Help-About)
<koshari> is network printing broken in 9.04?
<simplexio> Finnish: i have no idea, i usually ask that stuff in #mplayer
<ryan_au> j0ve: When I followed the guide it was 3.1.0. Now it is back to 3.0.1
<lstarnes> ryan_au: 3.0.1 or 3.0.10?
<raylu> Finnish: do you have an srt file or is it in the container?
<ryan_au> lstarnes: 3.0.1
<lstarnes> oh, whoops
<raylu> Finnish: http://www.mailinglistarchive.com/mencoder-users@mplayerhq.hu/msg06853.html
<j0ve> ryan_au, other than the flash you mentioned, your screenshot looks like my OO....which is a relatively fresh install of 3.0
<abama> how to mknod /dev/log which is "srw-rw-rw-"
<indus> what is a good amd processor to have dual core with a radeon 4830 or 4850
<indus> anyone
<RosaNet> hi , i have a problem with ubuntu server 9.04 , i want to have a static adress ip  , by grafical configuration , but when i check information of connexion , a message of errow shows (there no valid connexion )help me please
<ryan_au> j0ve: It just seems like the menubar doesn't fit into the Ubuntu theme anymore
<raylu> Finnish: http://www.musaraigne.net/wp/?tag=hardsubbing
<openros> I have a usb modem, that uses the SLIP protocol to connect to the server, can anybody help how to setup the dialup and connect
<erUSUL> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ryan_au> j0ve: And the menus would act like firefox menus. As in, they would drop down without seeming to grow from a little box into a big box
<raylu> !cn | abama
<ubottu> abama: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<alxandr> Ok. I tried what was sugested, and got a new error. No every line that starts with "/init:" ends with ": not found". What do I do?
<j0ve> ryan_au, that could be a theme issue. I would try changing the ubuntu theme to something else, then changing it back.
<kbp> hello I'm new to Ubuntu. Can some one tell me how to install cdc-acm!? Thanx alot :)
<Finnish> raylu: Thanks, that mencoder-link looks like a winner
<swiftarrow> Hi All, I have questions regarding the upgrade via synaptic from 8.10 to 9.04: 1. Does it upgrade all the packages that I have installed on my system, including those from third party repos? 2. will it change me from xubuntu to ubuntu (I would like to shift) 3. Is it dangerous? 4. does it bite? Thanks
<openros> yes via dialup
<ryan_au> j0ve: Sounds like a good idea. I'll give it a go
<ryan_au> j0ve: Didn't seem to help
<ryan_au> hmm
<openros> ubottu: I used wvdial , the problem is its not supporting SLIP
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ranf> swiftarrow, 1-4 no
<twinkie_addict> hi
<j0ve> ryan_au, I am looking through the menu customization of OO...you might try resetting that. (Tools-Customize)
<swiftarrow> ranf, thanks.  I guess I'll go for a system re-install then.
<twinkie_addict> brb
<mythman> Can anyone recommend any software for ubuntu 9/04 that can download DVD Covers for my ripped movie's
<ranf> swiftarrow, 2 is easy to do without reinstall
 * iGmail mldonkey only for movies
<bullgard4> What is a "network event" in 'man NetworkManager'?
<neosix> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and I have a problem with flashplayer. Flashplayer9 crashes Firefox, and version 10 gives me smaller image on youtube. I don't know what to do, any idea?
<raylu> swiftarrow: i believe if the third party repos have bot hardy and intrepid sections, you'll get upgrades there
<swiftarrow> ranf, yea, I've done that.  BUt that would be something like upgrade to 9.04, then transfer to gnome - up and over, no direct across, huh?
<RosaNet> hi , i have a problem with ubuntu server 9.04 , i want to have a static adress ip  , by grafical configuration , but when i check information of connexion , a message of errow shows (there no valid connexion )help me please
<raylu> swiftarrow: 2, no. 3, most likely no. but a reinstall is still your best option because of 2
<twinkie_addict> where do i ad ratpoison so i can select it in session menu ?
<x_> ?
<swiftarrow> raylu, yea, I guess so.
<rusty_> hihi
<swiftarrow> that's ok.. I was kinda expecting it.  besides, I'll have the fun of setting up my system again +)
<swiftarrow> =)
<ryan_au> j0ve: sorry mate, got kicked from mibbit
<j0ve> he
<navlelo> upgrading to 9.04 fucked up my apache and trac because of the python upgrade... does anyone know how to fix this?
<rusty_> this might be a really stupid question
<ryan_au> j0ve: Resetting the menu didn't work
<rusty_> but how do i know if i am 64 or 86 bit?
<rusty_> hihi
<swiftarrow> rusty_, the choice is 32 or 64
<rusty_> this might be a really stupid question
<rusty_> but how do i know if i am 64 or 86 bit?
<rusty_> ah
<rusty_> kk
<FloodBot3> rusty_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j0ve> ryan_au, those are the only areas I can think of that would affect that...don't know where else to look <smile>
<gordonjcp> rusty_: you're definitely not 86-bit
<rusty_> so how do i know if i am 32 or 64 bit?
<rusty_> lol
<rusty_> kk
<ryan_au> j0ve: Thanks for all your help mate
<Dillizar> is there a way to imitate other IP so it will looks dunno like i am from France or smt like that
<Dillizar> *look
<raylu> rusty_: x86 is 32-bit, x86_64/amd64/ia64 are 64-bit
<rusty_> oh ok
<raylu> Dillizar: get a proxy in france :D
<swiftarrow> rusty_, I guess you can look up your processor specs.
<helper> helo folks, i need to know if i want in script put $me=cat belong i want $me = name in file belong how i can do it ?
<Pierre1> there is any solution for my IPV6 problem... Bad for jaunty
<eagle120> hi there, I'm new
<raylu> rusty_: are you on some linux right now?
<Dillizar> raylu,  i will in 3 weeks but now i am stck here and i cant watch youtube :(
<rusty_> soyea
<rusty_> on ubuntu 9.04
<adqm> can anyone here help me with alsa issues?  #alsa is proving to be quite useless
<raylu> Dillizar: sory, i don't follow
<raylu> *sorry
<raylu> rusty_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rusty_> ty
<raylu> rusty_: given the cpu family, model, and model name, you can go look up whether you are 32 or 64
<eagle120> I'm experiencing a lot of crashes with Ubuntu 9.04... Am I the only one?
<eagle120> 32b
<Dillizar> raylu, i want to lie for my IP :P i want to change it to i dont know german french what ever
<rusty_> ok
<raylu> !tor | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<raylu> what the...
<bullgard4> In Ubuntu 8.04.2 there is a process 'NetworkManagerDispatcher'. Why does it not exist any more in Ubuntu 9.04? Has it been replaced with nm-system-settings?
<raylu> Dillizar: http://www.torproject.org/
<rusty_> i have a pentium 4 3.2
<helper> helo folks, i need to know if i want in script put $me=cat belong i want $me = name in file belong how i can do it ?
<raylu> rusty_: cpu family, model?
<eagle120> anyone with crashing 9.04?
<eagle120> :|
<Dillizar> raylu, this will work just for irc ??
<raylu> Dillizar: no, this will work for anything
<Dillizar> kewl
<Dillizar> :)
<rusty_> family: 15
<abama3> how to create socket device /dev/log?
<Dillizar> !info TOR
<ubottu> Package TOR does not exist in jaunty
<Dillizar> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in jaunty
<Dillizar> damn
<rusty_> model: 4
<JGodbout> I can't play flash movies in Firefox in Ubuntu (like youtube and stuff). I have installed all 3 plugins which Firefox recommended for me, and the flash player from the Adobe website.
<Dillizar> JGodbout, ubuntu version??
<JGodbout> 8.04
<Dillizar> and firefox
<Dillizar> JGodbout, ok first you need to update
<JGodbout> 3.0 firefox
<lashi> hey
<lashi> hows it going everyone?
<Pierre1> it's false for tor into jauty
<Pierre1> it's work very nice
<JGodbout> It's a fresh install of 8.04
<Dillizar> JGodbout, cuz 3.0 its beta version on 8.04
<JGodbout> Update my version?
<Dillizar> nooooooooo
<lashi> anyone here using the latest ubuntu? I'm trying to do muti-session burning on brasero, but the new brasero doesn't seem to have that? :S
<Dillizar> JGodbout, sudo apt-get upgrade
<JGodbout> Ah okay
<JGodbout> Like the red arrow in the top right?
<JGodbout> There are 273 updates available?
<Dillizar> yes
<JGodbout> lol
<JGodbout> That will take a while.
<swiftarrow> JGodbout, actually, you can just use the adobe flash
<chilli0> hello all.
<Dillizar> JGodbout,yes but you must have new mozilla so the flash player 10 will work
<swiftarrow> JGodbout, i found that the other ones didnt work, but Adobe Flash does
<eagle120> are crashes related to Firefox?
<eagle120> does anyone know anything about crashes in 9.04??
<JGodbout> I have installed the adobe flash thing that youtube links me to when I get the error
<tripzero> if I am compiling a kernel from a slightly older config, and I get errors during compilation, what is the best course of action to take?
<JGodbout> I installed the .deb
<Pierre1> it's http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor jaunty main
<erUSUL_> tripzero: what errors ?
<notwist_> At my school, there's an LCD TV connected to a computer. Any suggestions on good software to display stuff like movies, pictures, documents and maybe even live info like news and weather? Any suggestions appreciated.
<twinkie_addict> whats the jeneral consences in here on jedit vs emacs trying to settle on a tesxt editer for codding im trying to teach my self python
<tripzero> erUSUL_: drivers/built-in.o: In function `intel_opregion_free':
<tripzero> (.text+0x7f564): undefined reference to `acpi_video_exit'
<JGodbout> I'm loving this fresh Ubuntu install. I was using 8.10 before, but it had all these problems with sound, wireless at school, USBs not automounting, nautilus messing up, etc. Now it's perfect :D
<eagle120> any suggestions for crashing 9.04??
<Dillizar> JGodbout, apt-get update && install firefox
<JGodbout> Yeah I will
<erUSUL_> tripzero: do you patched the kernel in question ? did you run make oldconfig prior to make ?
<cdoublejj> does 9.04 support the Radeon HD 3850
<cdoublejj> and does the ati catalyst support over clocking?
<tripzero> erUSUL_: no patches.  I get this on the vanilla and the kernel.ubuntu.com one.  I did run oldconfig once also
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] Network Manager Applet 0.7.0.100 shows nm-no-connection.png although there is eth0 connection. Left click shows the menu item 'Wired Network' grayed out. How to fix that?
<JGodbout> Actually - Is there a way where I can schedule the updates? I want to start it at midnight, so it doesn't use up my bandwidth. Or should I just write up a quick hack to wait 4 hours and force a mouse press?
<JGodbout> Wouldn't want something to bump my mouse though hehe
<erUSUL_> tripzero: and the error stops compilation ? never seen that and i compile many kernels (i follow vanilla development)
<erUSUL_> bullgard4: maybe you confgured your wired connection via /etc/network/interfaces ??
<Sangrial> Morning!
<cdoublejj> morning
<tripzero> erUSUL_: yes it stops compilation.  That's why I think it has something to do with my config.  2.6.29 compiles perfect.  2.6.30rc3-4 don't
<notwist_> At my school, there's an LCD TV connected to a computer. Any suggestions on good software to display stuff like movies, pictures, documents and maybe even live info like news and weather? Any suggestions appreciated.
<erUSUL_> tripzero: well i'm running rc5 right now and comiled/runned rc4 without problems with my config from 2.6.29
<erUSUL_> tripzero: but i do not have intel GPU....
<ajay> hello are there any ebooks available for UCP
<tbili> good morning every body.i have a problem with my connection into ubuntu server 9.04 if i want to modify my connection.message error apparait impossible to check of information of connection
<bullgard4> erUSUL_: /etc/networks/interfaces comprises just one line: "auto lo". Do you call that a "configuration of my wired connection"?
<jhesketh> Hey. I want to re-install Ubuntu from Hardy to Jaunty. I have my /home directory on it's own partition. Besides setting the mount point in the partition step of the installation, how do I set it up so all the users are set up too?
<estan> hrm. i have flashplugin-nonfree installed but about:plugins in mozilla doesn't show it and flash doesn't work.. anyone had that problem?
<estan> (jaunty).
<erUSUL> bullgard4: no; that's the loopback interface... if that's the case i dunno why NM is ignoring your wired connection
<tripzero> erUSUL: okay, i'll compare the default config with mine and see if there is any intel stuff that shouldn't be there
<estan> also, for some reason, about:plugins shows the mplayer plugin, eventhough i don't have mplayerplug-in installed..
<eleite> jhesketh: Arent users set under /home?
<erUSUL> tripzero: you should also report the error to the kernel mailing list... send the error you got and your config file
<bullgard4> erUSUL: I do not know it either. :-(
<Gothfunc> when setting up transmission-daemon, there's a setting in the config to set password: "rpc-password": "{d15b146a3063b3ade7d0fecaa9602218a327a8c8gOoal64v" <-- how do i make a new hash like that?
<jhesketh> eleite: yes, but is there anything I need to do to import them properly? I'm not sure (hence the asking) but aren't only the files there. What about the users passwords, shell, profiles etc
<estan> ah i think i found the problem (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-flash-not-working-after-jaunty-upgrade-64bit.html)
<DaemonLee> Howdy.
<DaemonLee> Anyone living?
<tooarch> i think my ubuntu become more and more slow!!!how to solve?
<DaemonLee> tooarch, clear caches and autoremove any packages.
<DaemonLee> Question, what ports do I need available to do printer sharing across a local network?
<tooarch> DaemonLee, i have done that,but i think it responed slowly
<garnacho> hi all, I get blank screen whenever I try to run a second X instance with the intel driver on jaunty, is that expected behavior?
<eleite> jhesketh: Sorry im not certain. I thought they were saved to that partion though. Maybe someone knows more about it than I.
<DaemonLee> tooarch, What do you define as "slowly"?
<jhesketh> eleite: no problem. Thanks :)
<tooarch> when i click,it responed slowly
<DaemonLee> tooarch, give me a what and how long.
<ranf> jhesketh, you need passwd, group, shadow from /etc
<tooarch> DaemonLee, i think it was totally slower than i just intall it
<jhesketh> ranf: how would you recommend I do that? When installing should I create a temporary user, install and then copy them over (later deleting my temporary user)?
<DaemonLee> Question, what ports do I need available to do printer sharing across a local network?
<DaemonLee> tooarch, do you have many programs starting on login?
<tooarch> DaemonLee, i mean not a part but the whole system
<erUSUL> DaemonLee: depends on hw you do the sharing... samba; ipp ??
<DaemonLee> erUSUL, IPP, but i'm also using Samba.
<erUSUL> DaemonLee: i think cups uses 631 por for everything
<ranf> jhesketh, sounds good. Did you change /etc/sudoers?
<tooarch> DaemonLee, i don't mean it start slow.but it will respond slowly after my action
<jhesketh> ranf: I don't think so. I know how to use that file anyway, so that's not an issue.
<jhesketh> ranf: What would happen if I created a user with the same name as an existing user in the /home directory when I install?
<tuntun> Hello. What software Is best to make regular phone calls with my 56k modem?
<DaemonLee> erUSUL, well, I have firestarter on both my server and laptop...and if I have firestarter on, I cannot see or use my printer on the server. Even though both are marked to be friendly to eachother.
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] Network Manager Applet 0.7.0.100 shows nm-no-connection.png although there is eth0 connection. How to fix that?
<DaemonLee> tooarch, So...the computer is just slow, but doesn't start slow, right? Is there a paticular program that this occurs with?
<erUSUL> DaemonLee: did you marked the printer on the server as shared... and added an entry for it on the client?
<sixnonep1> HI Guys, I have an issue: Tor is not working since Ubuntu 9.04 update. Was fully functional with Opera and FF with 8.10 any ideas?
<ranf> jhesketh, when you overwrite passwd and shadow he gets his old password back. home is the same.
<bullgard4> What is a "network event" in 'man NetworkManager'?
<DaemonLee> erUSUL, Yup.
<Dillizar> JGodbout, dude restart
<JGodbout> I did
<jhesketh> ranf: cool, and the installer won't care that a /home/josh already exists when creating a new user?
<JGodbout> And still the same
<JGodbout> Just a white screen where the video should be
<tooarch> DaemonLee, it's start speed is ok,when i update to 9.04,i think it become slow
<gordonjcp> bullgard4: you already asked that, and i already told you the answer
<erUSUL> DaemonLee: and it eorks if you disable firesarter on both machines ?
<ranf> jhesketh, I don't think so.
<jhesketh> ranf: cool, thanks for your help... time to upgrade :)
<tuntun> Hello. What software Is best to make regular phone calls with my 56k modem?
<tooarch> DaemonLee, even my mouse can't work well,but in my 8.10ivecd,it works well
<DaemonLee> erUSUL,  Yes.
<DaemonLee> tooarch, I'd just recommend backing up your files and doing a clean install, if possible.
<Dillizar> JGodbout, right click on the video ! is it flash player 10??
<erUSUL> DaemonLee: and you opened port 631 on the server?
<Dillizar> JGodbout, damn you have gnash man thats why you have white screen
<DaemonLee> erUSUL,  Yep.
<jhesketh> Hmm... seahorse complains that it "Couldn't export key. gnome-keyring export support not implemented". Anybody know an easy way of backingup saved keys?
<bullgard4> lastlog gordonjcp
<raylu> Dillizar: also note that he installed flash from adobe's website instead of the flashplugin package
<tooarch> DaemonLee, maybe that's will be a way to deal
<raylu> jhesketh: gpg --export
<tuntun> Hello. What software Is best to make regular phone calls with my 56k modem?
<bullgard4> gordonjcp: No. You did not.
<DaemonLee> erUSUL, Any ideas?
<edi_99> Hi guys. I want to install the latest Java JDK version. Is it the same if I download it through apt-get install sun-java6-jdk, or should I download it from Sun's webpage?
<tuntun> Hello. What software Is best to make regular phone calls with my 56k modem?
<erUSUL> DaemonLee: no; it is firestarter fault maybe samba ports need to be open too ?? 139 and someotheridonotremember
<DaemonLee> lol.
<DaemonLee> Got it. I'll give it a swing.
<erUSUL> edi_99: the first option is better
<JGodbout> Dillizar: okay thanks, will remove gnash now
<eleite> tuntun: Skype?
<edi_99> erUSUL: OK, thanks
<shaycando> sup
<shaycando> hello
<zaggynl> greetings
<jhesketh> raylu: Will that include things like network-manage saved passwords?
<jhesketh> and nautilus ftp passwords etc
<shaycando> hello
<shaycando> im new here so help
<shaycando> hello
<shaycando> hello
<shaycando> wtf
<FloodBot3> shaycando: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eleite> Yes?
<shaycando> sup bug
<raylu> jhesketh: oh, i thought you wanted to export gpg keys
<raylu> jhesketh: no, that won't include any of them.
<shaycando> huh
<edi_99> guys, which text editor is similar to Kate in gnome?
<jhesketh> raylu: yeah that's what I thought. seahorse is managing all the keys I need, but it's export functionality isn't implemented
<raylu> !gedit
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<JGodbout> Dillizar: I removed gnash, and now it has the original error message again - not even a blank screen
<shaycando> i dont know
<JGodbout> hiya
<warmbeer> Kate == gedit
<edi_99> right, thanks
<ryan_au> Should the OpenOffice available from the Ubuntu repositories go the go-oo version?
<edi_99> is it possible to set a terminal inside gedit like in kate?
<shaycando> hummm
<shaycando> star trak movie is a good movie
<shaycando> sup
<KoolD> is there a way to download from a ssh server???
<jrib> KoolD: scp
<erUSUL> !ot | shaycando
<ubottu> shaycando: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<raylu> ryan_au: yes. http://go-oo.org/download/
<eleite> KoolD: Ftp client
<raylu> edi_99: it's possible to get an editor inside your terminal, though :D
<KoolD> jrib: do i require scp on the server side???
<jrib> KoolD: no
<KoolD> thanks i'll try it
<snmakuch> does someone know the problem that you cant open firefox with the following reason: Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."- but i didnt open firefox yet..
<raylu> snmakuch: killall firefox
<snmakuch> killall firefox?
<edi_99> raylu: i'm not very handy with vim... i prefer gedit
<JGodbout> Yeah, you need to kill the firefox process first
<JGodbout> Type it in the terminal
<snmakuch> how's the name?
<raylu> edi_99: have you considered nano or emacs, then?
<snmakuch> what do i have to type? in the process-list there isnt anything starting with "f"
<raylu> snmakuch: that's strange. pgrep -l firefox
<KoolD> snmakuch: open a terminal and type 'killall firefox'
<snmakuch> 9854 firefox
<snmakuch> 11806 firefox
<snmakuch> 12794 firefox
<snmakuch> 13050 firefox
<snmakuch> 13249 firefox
<FloodBot3> snmakuch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snmakuch>  he is responding when i type thart
<raylu> snmakuch: well, whatever process list you were using before lies :P
<j0ve> snmakuch, if you have no firefox in the process list then you probably have an orphaned lock file
<edi_99> raylu: I've found sciTE. It'll do just fine. Thanks for the help
<snmakuch> can i kill the firefox 9854 etc. somehow now?
<snmakuch> im really not good at linux im here in university and just want to surf some
<JGodbout> killall firefox should do it
<j0ve> snmakuch, yes, type 'killall firefox' in a terminal
<JGodbout> Or you can type kill 9854
<snmakuch> ok ty
<JGodbout> and then type the rest
<Ranakah> or
<Ranakah> pkill firefox
<Ranakah> ?
<Ranakah> :)
<FloodBot3> Ranakah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JGodbout> Or that :)
<snmakuch> operation not permitted
<swombat> Where is the rcconf package in ubuntu 9.04?
<swombat> has it been deprecated in favour of something else?
 * erUSUL why do people hit enter compulsively ?? msn is ruining irc experience
<JGodbout> sudo killall firefox
<_ruben> why do people use /me without apparent reason?
<raylu> JGodbout: no need for sudo
<zaggynl> trollhour in linux channels eh
<JGodbout> Hmm - but operation not permitted
<raylu> oh... why is firefox ever running as root?
<KoolD> swombat: the easiest way out: press the power button
<tripzero> lol
<JGodbout> Maybe he sudo'd firefox for the lols
<swombat> KoolD: I'm sorry, Dave, I can't do that.
<raylu> !info rcconf
<ubottu> rcconf (source: rcconf): Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0 (jaunty), package size 22 kB, installed size 132 kB
<raylu> swombat: ^
<swombat> thanks
<swombat> so i just need to add the universe repo. thanks
<JGodbout> snmakuch: Any success now?
<snmakuch> no
<snmakuch> i dont know the password
<snmakuch> this computer here has no power button, fuckoff i already looked for it
<snmakuch> :D
<MrWizeGuy1983> i feel dumb for having to ask for help on this, but i've never built a kernel on ubuntu before (did on mandriva years ago) and it's telling me no rule to make target when i try to do the make oldconfig step, any ideas on what i'm doing wrong?
<Shockrates> hello
<MrWizeGuy1983> hello
<MrWizeGuy1983> know anything about kernels?
<JGodbout> Yeah
<Shockrates> does anyone know how spread stereo sound to 5.1 with ubuntu?
<tripzero> MrWizeGuy1983: are you in the correct directory?
<MrWizeGuy1983> i don't know what the correct directory is, i'm in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.30
<MrWizeGuy1983> tripzero do you think i'm in the wrong place?
<JGodbout> If there is a makefile in that directory?
<Shockrates> HELO
<JGodbout> Look around a bit :)
<MrWizeGuy1983> yes
<Shockrates> HELP
<tripzero> MrWizeGuy1983: you may want to copy that to /home/username.  you may not have permissions
<MrWizeGuy1983> i did su and entered password
<MrWizeGuy1983> wouldn't that make me root?
<infekteddeath> anyone know how to host a website with ubuntu?
<tripzero> infecteddeath: install apache2
<rohdef> does anyone know if Geforce 6200 has any problems on Linux (especially regarding the S-Vhs plug)
<infekteddeath> i have
<tripzero> MrWizeGuy1983: check if there is a Makefile in that dir
<MrWizeGuy1983> there is trippsss
<MrWizeGuy1983> oops
<MrWizeGuy1983> tripzero
<MrWizeGuy1983> stupid autocomplete lol sorry
<infekteddeath> whats the next step
<infekteddeath> and im going through a router so im stuck
<tripzero> infekteddeath: put stuff in /var/www
<wxd> no
<tripzero> MrWizeGuy1983: can you paste the output of what you are trying to do.  it may help us determine exactly what you are doing
<infekteddeath> ive got that far but how do i get it on the internet
<MrWizeGuy1983> sure
<tripzero> infekteddeath: you need to get a domain name
<Duckslammer> infekteddeath, if you run apache be sure you understand the security implications
<KoolD> MrWizeGuy1983: i'm not sure but guess i'd done this to get the config zcat /proc/config.gz > .config
<ranf> !dyndns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dyndns
<infekteddeath> i got a dyndns
<Shockrates> help
<infekteddeath> how do i get it to go thru the router to my server?
<MrWizeGuy1983> KoolD i don't recongize that code
<tripzero> infekteddeath: forward port 80 to the local address of your server
<leOn> i'm using virt-manager to deploy and manage kvm virtual machines. I'm using bridged networking and all seems fine, but i need to do a port forward. In kvm's documentation i saw the -redir parameter, but i can't seem to find a way to pass that parameter to virt-manager  .. is there any way to do that?
<tripzero> infekteddeath: it'll be in your router config
<infekteddeath> k illl check it out
<ja660k> can anybody help me with apache httpd conf? i asked #httpd and theres no answer
<tripzero> ja660k: sure you can always ask
<MrWizeGuy1983> http://pastebin.com/d73454f4a   tripzero  that's the output etc.
<ja660k> :)... is there a way to make apache display the full url? eg www.x.com/index.html instead of www.x.com
<meal3837> anyone here familiar with java.awt.event?
<meal3837> i know this isn't a programming channel, just thought i'd check
<cmcasper> where is the control center KDE ?
<infekteddeath> im still getting nothing
<infekteddeath> im sure im missing a step
<[[thufir]]> err, I forget, how do you upgrade from the CLI?
<Duckslammer> infekteddeath, how do you know it isn't working? how are you testing it?
<tripzero> MrWizeGuy1983: is there a arch/x86/Makefile?  something tells me it may have not downloaded all the way?
<infekteddeath> www.infekteddeath.webhop.net
<MrWizeGuy1983> i downloaded it and extracted it, but i can check, thanks tripzero checking now
<infekteddeath> it doesnt go anywhere
<infekteddeath> says it cant find the address
<leOn> ja660k: but you still want to be able to access the document without the trailing /index.html ?
<MrWizeGuy1983> tripzero arch is entirely empty
<Duckslammer> infekteddeath, there is a dns error, perhaps your dyndns isn't setup correctly
<ja660k> yes, a user can type in www.x.com but the url bar will display www.x.com/index.html
<infekteddeath> thats what i was thinking
<Duckslammer> that's it for sure :-)
<leOn> ja660k: you can use a redirect ...
<ja660k> okay ill look up syntax in the docs :D
<marlun> In the xorg log I've got this: "(**) intel(0): DRI is disabled because it fails to run without freezing on i810 and i865G chips. (See LP 304871)" However when checking the launchpad bug page it says it has been fixed. Do I need to enable it by myself now?
<ja660k> thanks
<Duckslammer> infekteddeath, you can test it using dig or nslookup from the command line
<MrWizeGuy1983> tripzero should there be something in the arch directory?
<B3rz3rk3r> morning all
<leOn> ja660k: or RedirectMatch would be even better
<kaleotter> Hi: I'm having trouble getting skype to work on Ubuntu Net remix on my Acer Aspire one. It keeps telling me that there is a problem with audio playback
<ja660k> yeah i just saw that :)
<leOn> ja660k: something like RedirectMatch ^/$ http://www.x.com/index.html
<B3rz3rk3r> kaleotter, you need togointo the options menu of skype and manually change th audio output manually
<B3rz3rk3r> kaleotter, i had the same issue
<Duckslammer> B3rz3rk3r, change what to what?
<kaleotter> Okay. What do i change it to?
<leOn> i'm using virt-manager to deploy and manage kvm virtual machines. I'm using bridged networking and all seems fine, but i need to do a port forward. In kvm's documentation i saw the -redir parameter, but i can't seem to find a way to pass that parameter to virt-manager  .. is there any way to do that?
<B3rz3rk3r> Duckslammer, it will be different for everyone, due to motherboard/audio device
<B3rz3rk3r> kaleotter, see reply to Duckslammer
<B3rz3rk3r> Duckslammer, kaleotter there will only bea few options, a min of trial and error will solve it
<Duckslammer> i am not able to get my audio working at all
<B3rz3rk3r> Duckslammer, does your audio itself work at all?
<Duckslammer> it did under windoze - this is a new ubuntu install
<navlelo> my dpkg isnt working anymore, i get a permission denied error... does anyone know how to fix this?
<Duckslammer> navlelo, give details
<B3rz3rk3r> Duckslammer, obviously your skype audio will not work untill you actually have sound
<Duckslammer> B3rz3rk3r, obviously :-)
<B3rz3rk3r> kaleotter, did that solve your issue?
<kaleotter> no
<navlelo> uhm
<kaleotter> i can get it to call, but it wont send or recive any audio
<B3rz3rk3r> kaleotter, did you have audio at all before?
<MrWizeGuy1983> tripzero i downloaded it again (a different version) and i'm trying again, thanks for the info, it does look like it was incomplete
<kaleotter> i have audio
<kaleotter> but not for skype
<navlelo> tried to remove a third party package (trac), and then i get an error saying theres something wrong with the post installation script
<navlelo> error 126
<B3rz3rk3r> kaleotter, ok, give me a PM and il remote fix it for you
<navlelo> also im on 9.04... if that helps ^^
<infekteddeath> ok so im really lost
<Duckslammer> how do i set up a pm?
<gordonjcp> Duckslammer: /query <person you want to pm>
<shadeslayer> or /q nickhere
<infekteddeath> its my ip address that my isp gives me right
<infekteddeath> not the one my computer has thrugh the router
<gordonjcp> infekteddeath: just doing "dig infekteddeath.webhop.net" returns a reasonable-looking IP address
<gordonjcp> infekteddeath: in your dynamic dns site did you set the name up as "www.infekteddeath" or just "infekteddeath" ?
<user__> how can you determine the nice value of program?
<civixier> is there a command to open the current directory i am in in a terminal to the file browser?
<shadeslayer> civixier: check gnome-look.org for nautilus scripts
<civixier> shadeslayer thanks
<eagle120> looking for someone experiencing crashes on 9.04
<ranf> civixier, "nautilus ."
<eagle120> might be Firefox??
<shadeslayer> eagle120: crashes such as?
<eagle120> computer completely freezes
<eagle120> even the clock in the upper bar blocked
<shadeslayer> eagle120: what were you doing before it freezes
<civixier> ranf cool, that did exactly what I wanted, thanks :D
<eagle120> ususally I have always Firefox running
<eagle120> I tried disabling al the extras, but not solved
<eagle120> BRB
<erUSUL> civixier: install nautilus-open-terminal
<knut_> how do i set a default minimal size for nautilus window with gnome?
<ubuntu> Amarok Work Slow In Gnome
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: slow?? or do you mean it eats RAM like a hog :P
<ubuntu> Yes
<ubuntu> Yes Amarok Eat a large partie from my RAM
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: yes amarok is quite leaky in that respect
<Tuor> Hi guys
<ubuntu> You have any Solution
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: nope
<ubuntu> Ok Thanks
<mun> hi
<mun> can the bash history be extended?
<eagle120> I'm back
<eagle120> can you solve it?
<djp> if i'm working at the text console (say after switching from the gnome desktop by typing CTRL-ALT-F1) and i wish to close down my computer, should i switch back to the gnome desktop (ALT-F7) or can i close down from the text console using "shutdown -h now"?
<ubuntu> I think the Amarok is Not a Good Choice for a Gnome Desktop
<shadeslayer> eagle120: you didnt provide us with enough info to wprk on the problem
<eagle120> wht would you need^?
<shadeslayer> djp: that would suffice if you have to files,etc open in X
<shadeslayer> eagle120: like what video card do you have>
<erUSUL> mun: man bash... HISTSIZE=number_of_commands
<mun> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> djp: the later should work
<eagle120> I've a Nvidia 7300
<djp> shadeslayer, erUSUL, thanks. i just wanted to make sure it was safe to do so.
<erUSUL> djp: "safe" depends on what you have running on the X session
<shadeslayer> eagle120: ok then,does it hang when ff is not running
<eagle120> shadeslayer: Nvidia 7300
<shadeslayer> eagle120: ok then,does it hang when ff is not running
<enlil> I can't switch un 1024*768 resolution. it doesn't appear in the list of available resolutions with the graphical switcher (but it seems to be in xorg.conf)
<eagle120> never experienced
<enlil> (I'm under hardy, 1280*1024)
<enlil> (my xrandr output: http://rafb.net/p/8mDZpq46.html)
<djp> erUSUL, i see. well nothing opened. i normally login and then switch straight to a text console. only times i have anything open in X is if i'm browsing the web or doing some graphics work.
<MrWizeGuy1983> where do you find the .deb for the new kernel after you compile it?
<shadeslayer> eagle120: you could re install ff and see if it occurs again
<flukxo> howdy, i moved a hd from a box with intel video chip to a box with an ati hd 3300 video chip. i've got the ati, radeon, radeonhd and packages installed. how do i make ubuntu hardy load one of them? the resolution is all messed up...
<MrWizeGuy1983> when you compile a new kernel in ubuntu, where is the .deb when you run the make oldconfig and get done with it?
<eagle120> shadeslayer: already tried
<shadeslayer> !ati | MrWizeGuy1983
<ubottu> MrWizeGuy1983: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadeslayer> eagle120: same result? are you up to date?
<djp> i gather i should always logout of a text console session using "exit" anyway, yes?
<shadeslayer> djp: yep
<MrWizeGuy1983> shadeslayer i think you've got me confused with another guy, i am trying to find the kernel i just compiled
<JGodbout> A quick question not related to Ubuntu: How does one pronounce UNIX?
<eagle120> shadeslayer: affirm
<MrWizeGuy1983> you -- nix
<shadeslayer> MrWizeGuy1983: oops
<JGodbout> Ah k cool. I've been doing a bit of both you-nix and oo-nix
<yqzhou> hi
<MrWizeGuy1983> it said it compiled this kernel.....i thought i had it, but i can't find it
<shadeslayer> eagle120: there seem to be many bug reports on the issue
<yqzhou> Is there any one?
<eagle120> shadeslayer: I've seen
<shadeslayer> MrWizeGuy1983: trf ctrl+f :P
<hateball> !anyone | yqzhou
<ubottu> yqzhou: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<quibbler> !hi | yqzhou
<ubottu> yqzhou: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shadeslayer> eagle120: does apport report something?
<yqzhou> hi, i have no Qs.
<darkham> hi, when i modify /etc/network/interfaces, how can i restart the process?
<MrWizeGuy1983> shadeslayer i did that first thing lol
<MrWizeGuy1983> isnt' there a specific place it puts it?
<TAiL-> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<shadeslayer> MrWizeGuy1983: no results?? starnge
<TAiL-> darkham: try it out
<shadeslayer> *strange
<shadeslayer> MrWizeGuy1983: what about the working directory?
<flukxo> howdy, i moved a hd from a box with intel video chip to a box with an ati hd 3300 video chip. i've got the ati, radeon, radeonhd and drm packages installed. how do i make ubuntu hardy load one of them? the resolution is all messed up...
<eagle120> shadeslayer: the only usefull suggestion was about extras and plugins
<MrWizeGuy1983> it was /usr/src/linux
<shadeslayer> !ati | flukxo
<ubottu> flukxo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagle120> shadeslayer: but failed
<shadeslayer> eagle120: and did you try ff 3.5 ?
<eagle120> shadeslayer: 3.0.10... isn't le latest??
<darkham> TAiL-: the reason is because i want try to go in web with kubuntu jaunty, but network manager doesn't work properly....
<infekteddeath> infekteddeath.webhop.net does it work?
<shadeslayer> eagle120: yep.3.5 is a beta version
<eagle120> shadeslayer: should I try it?
<shadeslayer> eagle120: sure
<eagle120> shadeslayer: where can I dwload it?
<flukxo> shadeslayer: i tried loading the fglrx drivers on another machine with ati hd 3300 and apparently they miss the id for this chipset, making the box slow and unusable
<darkham> TAiL-: i can't type something like "alsa restart" ?
<ranf> infekteddeath, "It works!"
<shadeslayer> eagle120: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2009-April/074368.html
<infekteddeath> can anyone tell my if i got it right www.infekteddeath.webhop.net just want to see if im hosting or if its still giving a bad ip
<TAiL-> darkham: why would you like to restart alsa ?
<TAiL-> that's for sound
<MrWizeGuy1983> shadeslayer it DOES make a .deb right??
<shadeslayer> flukxo: did you see if your card is already supported or not by ati or does ubuntu have native support?
<shadeslayer> MrWizeGuy1983: no idea
<shadeslayer> !compile > MrWizeGuy1983
<ubottu> MrWizeGuy1983, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> see if that helps
<redpearl> what's inside directory /tmp ? will removing all the content damage my OS?
<shadeslayer> redpearl: probably
<joaopinto> redpearl, that directory is cleaned up on every reboot
<darkham> TAiL-: not alsa, i call you if i can restart the network process with a command like alsa restart, when i modify /etc/network/interface
<ranf> infekteddeath, works without www.
<yqzhou> How 2 change my nick name?
<darkham> someone can help me?
<shadeslayer> yqzhou: /nick
<redpearl> joaopinto, where can i clean up my OS?
<yqzhou> just say it
<flukxo> shadeslayer: ati has support for it on catalyst 9.4, i'm not too sure about ubuntu.
<mita99> http://mita99.mybrute.com supe joc
<yqzhou> thanks
<joaopinto> redpearl, you can clean your packages cache with sudo apt-get clean
<TAiL-> darkham: yes, like i said /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ikonia> mindnull: what's that about ?
<shadeslayer> flukxo: check the wiki then
<ikonia> mindnull: sorry, not you
<darkham> thanx TAiL-
<Pici> !kernel > MrWizeGuy1983
<ubottu> MrWizeGuy1983, please see my private message
<redpearl> joakim_, thx
<flukxo> shadeslayer: do you think i should try the ati binary with the "make distribution package" option?
<darkham> TAiL-, i try
<shadeslayer> flukxo: can you enable compiz?
<darkham> oh, excuse me TAiL: i haven't read your first line...
<eagle120> shadeslayer: I cannot find version for i386 of 3.5
<TAiL-> darkham: hehe, sry i wasen't highlighting you
<flukxo> no, i don't care for compiz right now. just wanted to put my resolution back to 1650x1200
<Myztikal_> hi, i'm new to this whole .iso thing
<flukxo> ops, sorry
<flukxo> shadeslayer: no, i don't care for compiz right now. just wanted to put my resolution back to 1650x1200
<Myztikal_> is it like a .rar file
<Myztikal_> and before i burn it, i need to extract the files?
<joaopinto> !iso | Myztikal_
<ubottu> Myztikal_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<shadeslayer> eagle120: apt-cache search firefox-3.5
<Myztikal_> or can i burn the .iso onto a disk and the computer will boot it up?
<shadeslayer> flukxo: what about system > prefrences >display
<joaopinto> Myztikal_, you just need to burn the .iso, which is an image, not an archive
<eagle120> shadeslayer: done
<flukxo> shadeslayer: only goes as high as 1280x1024
<shadeslayer> eagle120: did it return something
<flukxo> shadeslayer: and it doesn't detect the monitor anymore
<eagle120> shadeslayer: yep 12 rows
<shadeslayer> !resolution | flukxo
<ubottu> flukxo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Myztikal_> thanks
<shadeslayer> eagle120: ok then sudo apt-get install firefox 3.5
<flukxo> shadeslayer: gdm?
<shadeslayer> flukxo: look at the last link
<Greed> Hello, I think something happened when I went to install my updates... I clicked it and walked away.. came back to my machine with lack of theme support and a bunch of crash reports
<eagle120> shadeslayer: working... If it'll solve everything I'll kiss ya!! ;)
<b4ckb0ne> problem with acer aspire 1300 + 8.10: i want to clone my desktop to an external monitor. this works with win***** but not with ubuntu. i tried "xrandr", but it only detects one screen. can someone help me please?
<shadeslayer> eagle120: :D a thanks would suffice
<shadeslayer> b4ckb0ne: which card?
<flukxo> shadeslayer: thanks a lot for your help, if this doesn't fix it, i'll just install jaunty.
<b4ckb0ne> shadeslayer: via twister k
<eagle120> shadeslayer: it's now called shiretoko
<shadeslayer> eagle120: yep
<shadeslayer> eagle120: launch it and see if it works for you
<eagle120> shadeslayer: so i'll use it instead
<shadeslayer> flukxo: this is interpid?
<shadeslayer> eagle120: browse the web with shiretoko and see if the crash occurs again
<shadeslayer> b4ckb0ne: sorry??
<shadeslayer> !twinview | b4ckb0ne
<ubottu> b4ckb0ne: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<eagle120> shadeslayer: thanks a lot for now
<shadeslayer> eagle120: no problem ;)
<eagle120> shadeslayer: hope it solved ;)
<b4ckb0ne> shadeslayer: :-( ok thank you
<Hystoriker> hello all. i need some help with getting rid of two programs. i cannot delete them via "sudo apt-get purge - f" because there seems to be some problems in the post-installation process
<shadeslayer> b4ckb0ne: i meant what video card do you have?
<flukxo> shadeslayer: yes
<Hystoriker> the programs were not fully installed before, it seems, but now i cannot delete them and the halt my update priocess every time i try to install or deinstall a programm
<shadeslayer> flukxo: always better to try out the latest version
<anon__> hi
<flukxo> shadeslayer: ok, i just wanted a quick dirty fix to get back to work
<flukxo> shadeslayer: thanks, mate
<anon__> I have problem with usb flash that I can't boot.
<anon__> from bios
<anon__> to install jaunty
<Idhan> does any body know if touchscreen are supported on linux? ubuntu 9.04 to be more specifically..
<shadeslayer> !enter | anon__
<ubottu> anon__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anon__> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<shadeslayer> Idhan: yes.i can see a screen calibration option
<Dillizar> anon__, damn you have bios problem you have a old mashine
<shadeslayer> whoa!!! ubottu  spoke :P
<kora-chan> heya, im using jaunty and have a small problem with qt. i used the "qt 4 settings" from the settings menu to make the fonts about the same size as in my gtk apps. the settings menu adapts the new settings, but neither amarok2 nor kile2 adapt to the new font settings. they have big fonts like before. any idea?
<Dillizar> anon__, how did you make the bootable usb
<anon__> Dillizar: i try all ways
<Idhan> shadeslayer: thanks
<Dillizar> nono anon__ witch program did you use to put the ubuntu on the usb
<ronalde> we're trying to offer the Jaunty ltsp root images and nbd chroot from a hardy tftp-server. The resulting chroot produces boot errors like: Broken pipe Reconnecting and Error Ioctl/1.1a failed bad file descriptor. Any clues?
<ronalde> (sorrt, wrong channel)
<anon__> Dillizar: I try Unetbootin than i try this instructions at this address
<anon__> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
 * B3rz3rk3r is AFK
<Dillizar> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ikonia> !away > B3rz3rk3r
<ubottu> B3rz3rk3r, please see my private message
<anon__> !usb
<shadeslayer> Idhan: also see
<Dillizar> anon__, you need to do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick works for me
<iamskillz> Im trying to conduct an experiment for page load times that contain flash files on my site, does anyone know how to do this within linux? secondly i have multiple excel files .xlsx, is there a way of combining all the data from all files into one?
<Greed> How can I tell which package is broken preventing my themes from working?  My windows borders work but the panels and what not are stuck at grey
<anon__> Dillizar: Unetbootin doesn't work for me :(
<Dillizar> anon__, if you made the usb then its up to your bios
<Dillizar> and setting it
<Dillizar> Greed, you have nvidia
<Greed> Dillizar, I do
<Dillizar> Greed, then its the compiz i had the same problem
<iamskillz> Im trying to conduct an experiment for page load times that contain flash files on my site, does anyone know how to do this within linux? secondly i have multiple excel files .xlsx, is there a way of combining all the data from all files into one?
<Dillizar> !compiz > Greed
<ubottu> Greed, please see my private message
<Greed> Dillizar, I came to my computer this morning and it had crash reports and themes stopped working
<Dillizar> Greed, change the theme :)
<Tyler> iamskillz: for the first question, perhaps YSlow and Firebug (Firefox extensions) could help you.
<Greed> Dillizar, I tried... the window borders work but panels do not.  I'm not sure how to track down what crashed and what to do
<eagle120> shadeslayer: already found a bug with Youtube :P
<BlueParrot> I'm running hardy and it seems to have stopped detecting my cdrom
<BlueParrot> I don't see scd0 or hdc or anything in /dev
<Dillizar> Greed, panel ?? the two panels you have are not working??
<BlueParrot> and lshw doesn't show it
<BlueParrot> it spins up when the bios tries to boot from it ( though I don't have a bootable disk to put in it at the moment )
<BlueParrot> any dieas ?
<Greed> Dillizar, they work but are stuck in that weird grey color.. usually when something is broke or not working.  How do I access crash reports?
<Dillizar> Greed, right click preferences or smt like that and change the color or set it as the theme
<iamskillz> Tyler: thanks
<Greed> Dillizar, something is broke man.  I set it to darkroom and its still grey.  I'm telling you something crashed but I have no idea what
<kbp> >	is there a way to find the wifi interface int /dev/ ? I tried to look for it name (usually wlan0 but no luck). any suggestion is really appreciate
<Dillizar> Greed, did you reboot after the crush
<michael> anyone know how to unlock an hdp using linux?
<michael> my hard drive randomly locked on me and is now useless :( :(
<Hystoriker> can anybody please help me with getting rid of some problems in the list of installed packages. sudo apt-get purge $program doesn't work
<Greed> Dillizar, yeah I have no idea what happened.... I came to my computer this morning and it was all messed up
<Dillizar> 9.04??
<michael> anyone know how to unlock an hdp using linux?
<michael> (hard drive password)
<Dillizar> michael, pass set my windows
<Dillizar> y
<Dillizar> michael, pass set by windows
<Dillizar> Greed, try set the color manualy for the panels for now and see if this crush will appear again
<michael> Dillizar, actually it was after i installed linux, which was odd
<michael> Dillizar, no idea why it would randomly set.. but tried all passwords i know.. i think it's a dell factory password, but they won't give it to me
<Greed> Dillizar, nothing man... any idea how I can find out which packages broke so I could re-install?
<Wolf23> helpers ! when i do test amule from tester site it shows for me error from firewall ,how can i do to open the ports ?
<arista> asl pliz
<Dillizar> michael, so you still have windows on that hdd
<Dillizar> !asl
<ubottu> Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<michael> Dillizar, windows and ubuntu, but it's inaccessable from any methods
<Dillizar> Greed, dunno alot of things maybe the compiz the graphic card
<michael> Dillizar, live ubuntu cd can't see it, nor windows if i put that disk in... it's like its a ghost
<Dillizar> michael, run windows and share your hdd
<Dillizar> michael, you are on linux now??
<michael> Dillizar, they are both still on there, but inaccesable
<michael> Dillizar, im on a different computer
<Dillizar> michael, was vista on the hdd
<michael> Dillizar, xp/ubuntu
<Dillizar> michael, try lspci
<Dillizar> sorry not that
<Tyler> Dillizar: yeah, that'd only show the controller
<Tyler> if that
<Dillizar> michael, you need to mount the hdd
<Dillizar> yes i know Tyler NOW :P
<michael> Dillizar, hmm, what am i looking for in lspci
<Dillizar> Tyler, but lshdd doesnt work :P
<Dillizar> nothing michael cancel that order :)
<Dillizar> michael, did you tried to mount the hdd
<michael> Dillizar, not sure how :)
<Tyler> Dillizar: 'ls /dev/sd*' might work
<Lartza_> Hello
<WickedImperator> For everyone who wants to lern "Mühviatlarisch":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKX5mStkmrU   watch!
<Dillizar> Tyler, what is the common name for hdd that are not ubuntu's
<Lartza_> My friend used net2ftp to uplaod some images to my computer, but I can't find them anywhere
<Pici> !offtopic | WickedImperator
<ubottu> WickedImperator: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tyler> michael: Dillizar: 'ls /dev/{sd,hd}*' might work
<Dillizar> michael, first we need to find the name of hdd do as Tyler said
<michael> Dillizar, Tyler no such file or directory
<michael> Dillizar, Tyler i am running off a live cd right now.. and if i try to install, the partitioner sees nothing
<michael> Dillizar, Tyler still think it's a password issue
<CaRLiTo^> hi all
<Dillizar> michael, when booting does the bios reconize your hdd??
<michael> Dillizar, yes, but asks for password
<chipgeri> how do i knw which version of mysql is installed?
<michael> Dillizar, white screen, but when i take hdd out.. no white screen asking for a password
<Dillizar> michael, this hdd has windows on it
<whileimhere> Morning from the eastcoast. I was wondering is it possible and is it hard to install Ubuntu from a thumbdrive? I do not have a CD burner and it does seem wasteful to burn CDs just to test a system out.
<michael> Dillizar, both windows and ubuntu
<Dillizar> michael, can you boot xp right now from the hdd
<michael> Dillizar, nope, white screen asking for pass
<fphhotchips> Hey, so, im a new ubuntu user. Having installed ubuntu, and the LAMP packages, and the mail server packages (as defined by synaptic), what ways should I then use to secure the server? I'm behind a hardware firewall (that is, a home router) that blocks ports and all that, but I don't know where to go from there.
<Dillizar> try boot xp cd michael and format the hdd :)
<michael> Dillizar, xp cd errors, saying no hdd :(
<Dealer> Hello, I've just installed 2xASUS 8600 SLI in my machine, and when I started ubuntu, it would not start my X Server, and I'm new to linux, so I have no clue on how to fix it, so I booted up with a Ubuntu Live CD. Can anyone please gimme some help ?
<Dillizar> michael, try the cables
<ranf> !usb | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vega> whileimhere: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Dillizar> Dealer, you have problems with the gui
<michael> Dillizar, laptop - and unplugged and plugged multiple times
<erUSUL> !firewall | fphhotchips
<ubottu> fphhotchips: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<whileimhere> Thank you ranf and vega
<Dealer> Dillizar: I know, but I dont know how to fix it :S Tryed that autofix in the boot menu recovery mode
<Dillizar> michael,  it may be that the hdd is broken so far
<Dillizar> Dealer, 9.04??
<michael> Dillizar, if i can bypass the password i could find out.. i just need someway to unlock it
<Dealer> Dillizar: says its no screens or such, tryed to check out /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dealer> Dillizar: yes
<michael> Dillizar, i tried to run this with wine - hddunlock.com
<Dillizar> Dealer, did you install the desktop eddition
<Dillizar> michael, just type in add/remove password
<Dillizar> and there is a program for that i dont know if there is still
<Dillizar> michael, but in all open source app
<Doonz> Hey guys is anyone around that can help me recover from a failed grow operation on a raid 5 array on ubuntu 8.04
<Dealer> Dillizar: yes, but then I only had one 8800 card, now I have 2x8600. And I'm new to linux, so the comand shell kinda scares me
<michael> Dillizar, where should i type that..?
<fphhotchips> ubottu, being behind a router that blocks all but the necessary ports (80 for apache, and whatever the mail server needs - I havent quite got to that yet), do I need to run a firewall?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fphhotchips> ah
<Dillizar> Dealer, can you remove one and install it again :) and the put the other back when every thing will be ok
<BlueParrot> I'm on hardy and it seems to have stopped detecting my cdrom. It doesn't even show up in lshw -class disk , it does spin up when the bios tries to boot from it.
<Dealer> Dillizar: I dont have that card yet, traded it away :S
<fphhotchips> erUSUL, being behind a router that blocks all but the necessary ports (80 for apache, and whatever the mail server needs - I havent quite got to that yet), do I need to run a firewall?
<Hystoriker> how can i get rid of "hal-configured" programs?
<Dillizar> michael, go toadd/remove and when you search for password and then choose all open source its just above the search in the middle
<Dillizar> Dealer, damn your ubuntuwas working then change the card and now its not working??
<Dealer> Dillizar: it was working perfectly, but when I booted up now, the XServer wont start :S
<erUSUL> fphhotchips: so what other ways of "secure the server" are you thinking about ?
<erUSUL> fphhotchips: apparmor ? selinux ?
<whileimhere> Uh dumb question but here it is anyone have a suggestion for the cheapest - decent flash cards (SD) or thumbdrives? I have been looking for like 30 minutes and it all seems the same on google.
<Dillizar> Dealer, hmm try in save mode :)
<Dillizar> whileimhere, kingstone :P lifetime
<Dealer> Dillizar: there is such a thing ? ;) Tryed Recoverymode, and whent with 'Try to auto fix graphic....' but nothing happened... but I'll try, back in a sec!
<Dillizar> aa
<Dillizar> wait
<cherva> wich file to change to make ssh execute a script everytime someone sshs to my machine ?
<whileimhere> Thanks Dillizar
<Dillizar> ;)
<Hecate> cherva, what about reading the manpage?
<fphhotchips> erUSUL: more stuff like any settings or vulnerablities or users that might be there by default that I should change, in any of the programs I've installed. I guess theres only going to be a couple thinks listening on ports that are accessible from the internet (because of port forwarding)
<Hecate> cherva, ~/.ssh/rc -> Commands in this file are executed by ssh when the user logs in, just before the user’s shell (or command) is started.  See the sshd(8) manual page for more information.
<erUSUL> fphhotchips: i would direct this question to #ubuntu-server channel
<fphhotchips> erUSUL: fair enough
<fphhotchips> erUSUL: thanks.
<erUSUL> fphhotchips: no problem
<BlueMonday> anyone suffering from stuttering audio on ubuntu here?
<Dillizar> BlueMonday, yes when you install the avi coddecs and mp3
<Dillizar> BlueMonday, when i install the gstreamers and restart but i have this problem since the last update of 8.04 so i dont use ubuntu any more
<BlueMonday> yes, i had this problem since 8.04 too,,,,,,but i still use ubuntu, but can't listen to music or watch videos
<BlueMonday> is your sound card built into your mother board by any chance Dillizar?
<mrgreaper> hi i have a problem with ubunut 9.04 originly when i login the text was too small (i spent a bit of time with google and edited both the human.xml and gtkrc files and all login text is back to normal with one exeption, when i login be it automatic or maual there is a error message that i need to ok to continue but its too small to read, any idea how to fix it?
<Dillizar> BlueMonday, lol well you can use kde i did that cuz tey dont use gstreamer YES
<BlueMonday> is it an intel sound card?
<Dillizar> dunno
<Dillizar> ac97
<Dillizar> basic
<Dillizar> BlueMonday, is the gstreamer
<navlelo> does anyone know why i get permission denied error when pycentral tries to process the package scripts?
<Wazzzaaa> after upgrading to jaunty I have to wait much longer after login. Anybody know how to fix this?
<BlueMonday> hmmm, ok,,,will try to switch to kde
<Dillizar> or BlueMonday
<Dillizar> wait
<BlueMonday> yes?
<tonytraductor> how does one find/connect to wifi networks if one doesn't know the essid (ie. in a coffee shop) ?
<mrgreaper> is it impossible to fix?
<tonytraductor> every method I find to connect wlan0 by googling and on the forum entails passing an essid value
<tonytraductor> when I had PCLOS, it just automatically found all available networks and allowed one to choose & connect
<tonytraductor> but I
<tonytraductor> 'm not finding a tool that does that here
<Hystoriker> i have a problem with two half-configured programs that can neither bei deleted nor reinstalled. can anybody help?
<sloth-118> hi all does anyone no how to convert avi to mkv
<tonytraductor> did you try to apt-get -f remove said programs Hystoriker?
<Hystoriker> tonytraductor: yes i did
<AlphaWaves> hello
<AlphaWaves> im upgrading
<Zathara> morning
<tonytraductor> hmmmm
<mrgreaper> sloth theres programs for the ps3 that turn mkv to avchd or mepeg from there you shopuld be able to convert to avi
<mrgreaper> just google ps3 mkv should give you a list of apps
<sloth-118> i want to convert an avi to mkv
<mrgreaper> any able to help with my problem im kinda stuck
<mrgreaper> ah sorry sloth i misread
<Kartagis> my flash disk isn't recognized on the fs anymore. lsusb lists it
<sloth-118> whats ur problem
<tonytraductor> does MEncoder convert those video files?
<Zathara> Anyone, can tell me one solution conferencing (server)  for linux?
<sloth-118> not sure i will have alook
<mrgreaper> i have a problem with ubunut 9.04 originly when i login the text was too small (i spent a bit of time with google and edited both the human.xml and gtkrc files and all login text is back to normal with one exeption, when i login be it automatic or maual there is a error message that i need to ok to continue but its too small to read, any idea how to fix it?
<ranf> tonytraductor, network-manager does this. The icon looks like 2 monitors
<shenlan> Hi,everybody
<sloth-118> hi
<tonytraductor> aha:  http://www.howforge.com/how-to-convert-mkv-to-avi-using-mencoder
<Kartagis> my flash disk isn't recognized on the fs anymore. lsusb lists it. can you help me?
<shenlan> I am a greenhand
<mrgreaper> its driving me nuts
<tonytraductor> yeah, but I'm not using gnome or kde
<shenlan> could somebody tell me what this group is?
<Dillizar> tonytraductor, what are you using e17?
<tonytraductor> shenlan: this is the Ubuntu Linux support channel
<tonytraductor> I'm using openbox
<mrgreaper> found lots of info on the login screen being too small or too big and fixed that but till i get this error message font fixed i cant fix the error
<dr4g> Hi there i'm trying to add my user to the sudoers list, and have a question. I've been told to add my user account to the 'admin' section but i do'nt want to screw anything up. http://pastie.org/474394 - My user account i wish to add to the sudoers account is 'mediacorp' how should i ammend my /etc/group file accordingly. (see pastebin url)
<shenlan> Thank you,and are you American?
<sloth-118> thanks will try kartagis
<tonytraductor> I can connect via terminal, but have to give the essid, so I can do that here at home, but I don't believe that's going to work away from home
<tonytraductor> why?
<AwaDoV> hello everybody
<Dillizar> tonytraductor, pls send me few scren shots :)
<erUSUL> dr4g: sudo adduser mediacorp admin
<tonytraductor> since, for instance, in my favorite coffee shop, I don't know the name of the router
<shenlan> It is so cool,I like
<dr4g> okay erUSUL
<tonytraductor> screenshots of openbox?
<mrgreaper> im a bit time pressured as i go to work for 9 hours in about 1 please if anyone can help i would be really greatful
<Dillizar> yes tonytraductor
<tonytraductor> here's my current desktop (not the laptop on which I'm having wifi questions): http://www.photodharma.com/obuntu051009.jpg
<erUSUL> mrgreaper: could be a missconfiguration of your display dpi ?
<mrgreaper> how do i correct that?
<tonytraductor> shenlan, where are you from?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<crankharder> what does ubuntu have that's similar to mac/spotlight?
<AwaDoV> my user does not ask for password in the beginning ... what i can do to make it ask for it ?
<incorrect> should i use eclipse from repositories or just the tar.gz from the main site?
<disappearedng> Hey any1 here used CGI with apache?
<tonytraductor> I had TinyME on this laptop, and used fluxbox, and had a net-applet that was similar to the gnome-network-manager, and it just automagically saw all available networks and allowed me to choose and connect
<mrgreaper> the font looks the same as the login font looked before i fixed that (really tiny) if i could find the font setting for error messages im sure i could fix it
<incorrect> disappearedng, frequently
<AwaDoV> hey is there is anyone here free to help ?
<disappearedng> incorrect: where do you place your cgis
<tonytraductor> but tinyme split from pclinuxos and updates broke stuff, so I installed jaunty
<disappearedng> under /usr/lib/cgi-bin?
<incorrect> disappearedng, depends on your config
<Kangarooo> how to make folders to restore on startup ? I have 2 folders open with thunar and will now restart and want thouse 2 folders to be open on start
<ranf> ! info wicd
<tonytraductor> I was going to just install crunchbang, but it didn't even see my PCI wifi card, so I installed jaunty
<disappearedng> incorrect: the default is in that directory right?
<ranf> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<incorrect> disappearedng, i arrange my configuration so that /srv/project/<stuff>
<Rambleon> Hi all, I am totally new to this so please excuse any mistakes. I have just tried to update ubuntu but get the following error message. can some one please explain in a simple step by step guide what I should be doing.    E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Rambleon> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Louis> hey guys!  I'm currently freezing a harddrive in the hopes that it will come back alive for a few minutes... if this is successful what is the best way to copy the data from it?  Should I use dd copy or just cp the data off of the file system?
<Pici> Rambleon: run:  sudo dpkg --configure a
<tonytraductor> having thunar open those dirs on start would be easy ni openbox or fluxbox, but I'm not sure where/how to edit the startup script for your more popular DEs (kde or gnome)
<navlelo> does anyone know why i get permission denied error when pycentral tries to process the package scripts?
<incorrect> disappearedng, check your config in /etc/apache2
<Kangarooo> how to make folders to restore on startup ?
<Pici> Rambleon: er, rather sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mrgreaper> alternatively is there somewhere these type of errors are logged?
<Louis> Also, if  use ddcopy and save the data to a .tar file, can this file be opened for browsing with nautilus?
<M0rtimer> hi
<crankharder> how do I get deskbar installed?
<Kangarooo>  I have 2 folders open with thunar and will now restart and want thouse 2 folders to be open on start
<disappearedng> incorrect: I am afraid if I change my cgi directory to somewhere else I might screw up something
<M0rtimer> could anyone help me? i cant change my hostname to 3_1_jaan but i nid it
<tonytraductor> wow...so many questions / so much activity...one could get lost in the shuffle here
<mrgreaper> no-one know?
<incorrect> disappearedng, i create separate vhosts per tool, so i can't screw anything up
<tonytraductor> M0rtimrt: sudo hostname 3_1_jaan
<Wazzzaaa> l
<disappearedng> what if I want default port 80 to change? I see php and php5 in my cgi-bin
<M0rtimer> yea.. it wont allow it
<Wazzzaaa> After upgrading to jaunty I have to wait much longer after login. Anybody know how to fix this?
<Pici> !hostname | M0rtimer
<ubottu> M0rtimer: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<tonytraductor> mrgreaper, which errors?  are they not in dmesg or /var/log/messages?
<mrgreaper> its an error that apears as soon as i log in that i have to press return to get past
<Kartagis> can you help me? my flash disk isn't recognized on the fs anymore. lsusb lists it. a windows pc recognizes it
<Louis> hey guys!  I'm currently freezing a harddrive in the hopes that it will come back alive for a few minutes... if this is successful what is the best way to copy the data from it?  Should I use dd copy or just cp the data off of the file system?
<tonytraductor> I may have found something useful -> wifi-radar
<ubuntu> Hi, Just installed 9.04 on a laptop with 2 hard drives and after reboot, I get error 21, it sees grub but goes nowhere, any ideas?
<mrgreaper> but the text is too small to read so i cant fix it (i dont know what it is saying)
<mrgreaper> it happened right after i enabled sharing and shared my home folder so im guessing that triggered it
<crankharder> I installed deskbar-applet, no errors -- and don't have the option to add it ot my panel, what gives?
<tonytraductor> crankharder: what happens if you start it from terminal?
<abama> how to create device of /dev/log?
<crankharder> tonytraductor: with what bin?
<crankharder> I've got no deskbar*
<nmvictor> crackharder:its not in the Add to panel dialogue?
<crankharder> nope
<tonytraductor> I don't know, crank, did you try whereis deskbar-applet?
<lmartin92> I may come off as crazy but is there a way to rebuild every application in your system from sources with the optimizations you choose?
<lmartin92> (not manually)
<tonytraductor> lmartin92: yes there is, manually
<tonytraductor> doh
<mobi-sheep> lmartin92: Gentoo. :)
<lmartin92> gentoo doesn't have some packages as up to date as I'd like, which is why I can't use it
<Doonz> is there any mdadm experts in the house
<lmartin92> ubuntu is slightly more up to date (though I still can't figure out why we have had Eclipse 3.2 for 3 releases now)
<mrgreaper> just looked through logviewer and in var/log/messages i cant see anything obvious i really just need to find the font setting for the error messages then i can find whats wrong
<Youniverse> how do I write in japanese?
<mobi-sheep> mrgreaper: Try ALT+F2 --> "gconf-editor" --> desktop --> gnome --> font-rendering --> dpi --> what number ?
<ziroday> lmartin92: there was one way, but I can't remember it
<mrgreaper> 96
<crankharder> had to restart X to make it appear in add to panel
<abama> socket device, what command to use to create?
<ziroday> Youniverse: #ubuntu-jp will probably be a good place to ask
<tonytraductor> AHA!  wifi-radar seems to do what I needed!
<mobi-sheep> mrgreaper: Well, I don't know.  What error are you having exactly?
<elvira> Hi I'm trying to run a script from the ubuntu livecd and I am getting j++: not found any ideas?
<ziroday> elvira: what is the script?
<Kartagis> Youniverse, install SCIM
<tonytraductor> elvira: you don't have a java compiler?
<Kartagis> Youniverse, and you will need an additional package
<mrgreaper> mobisheep: basicly all my login screen apart from titles was tiny text i fixed that by editing the human and gt-something- file but theres always been an error on login that has a font soo small i cant read
<tonytraductor> elvira: sudo apt-get install j++
<elvira> ziroday: boot_info_script032.sh I'm having problems booting after install and getting error 21 from grub 2 hard drive install
<Gokul> Hi..
<Youniverse> Kartagis, ok I try it
<abama> nobody knows /dev/log device?
<mrgreaper> once logged in everything is fine but i need the computer to boot right up with out intervention and that error stops that but if i cant read it i cant make it go away :( this is driving me nuts
<elvira> tonytraductor: E: Couldn't find package j do I have to escape ++
<jamesgolick> hey - is it possible to force a 64-bit system to grab packages from the 32-bit section of a source?
<Kartagis> Youniverse, no, sorry you don't need an additional package
<mobi-sheep> mrgreaper: That could be gtk-2.0 file something you editted on.  Did you try the different Gtk login-theme?  The possibility of displaying the error message properly?
<Youniverse> Kartagis, just the language right?
<Gokul> i insatlled ubuntu via alternate iso.  now, when i start ubuntu 9.04 ..... it comes a black screen .. i entered usernam and password..... but everyything looks like a terminal window..... how to make it start the gui automatically ?  (in the softwares to be installed , i choose only ubuntu desktop ,,,,,,,,, did it make any problem ? )
<plastun> where i can change gdm to xfce on my ubuntu8.10?
<Kartagis> Youniverse, yes
<tonytraductor> platusn: try the session menu at the login screen
<mrgreaper> how do i change the login theme? (i did try a different desktop them but login was the ssame)
<plastun> i try
<plastun> but
<Gokul> mrgreaper, system > admin > login window
<johe_work> hi @all
<Kartagis> Youniverse, and after installing SCIM, go to System | Administration | Language support
<plastun> when the xfce start, after some seconds i see black screen and return to login window
<dr4g> Hey dudes, #svn is totally dead but i have a windows 2003 server with SVN installed and i want to move all my repos to my new Ubuntu box, how can i go about this ?. Thanks.
<nmvictor> how would i make a script mount my /dev/sda2 to media/S3A6022D501 the way nautilus does it by default
<johe_work> wel,, does someone know a bug about... well, doing chgrp commando trows an segfault
<elvira> anyone know the package name for j++?
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: Try startx ?
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, what is startx ? i am .5 month old to ubuntu.... i insatlled 9.04 using alternate iso.....
<Kartagis> !info j++
<ubottu> Package j++ does not exist in jaunty
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, in the softwares to be installed meny, i choose only ubuntu desktop . (i pressed enter on it .. thats all i did) . but now i dont get a Gui ....... a big bloack terminal
<mobi-sheep> !restartx | Gokul
<ubottu> Gokul: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<elvira> Kartagis: what do I do then?
<mrgreaper> Mobi-sheep: i changed the login theme now all text (except some titles ie all input and buttons) is tiny like it was before i edited the human.xml and gt-something- file im guessing its a default textfont problem but no idea where the default font is stored?
<sergiord> irc.ogamenet.net
<grawity> sergiord: You forgot /server
<c0_ponti> nana
<Oli```> Anyone know if it's possible to do both multi-seat and twinview? eg two instances of twinview (over 4 monitors) for two seats on one computer. See my UF thread for more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7256483
<Kartagis> elvira, try apt-cache search j++ | more and read
<wes_> plastun,  try this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<ienorand> mobi-sheep: that ubottu entry needs to be changed.... s/?/g/
<erUSUL> elvira: are you sure it is not g++ instead of j++ ??
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, do you think that command will work ??  , , ,  my question 1 : is my selection on "ubuntu desktop" in the softwares to be installed is coorect or not ???????   question 2 : everytime i must use that command in 9.04 to get my GUI ????? sorry, i am very new
<Pici> ienorand: no, thats to make sure that it covers gdm/kdm/xdm
<mrgreaper> any ideas?
<Kartagis> can you help me? my flash disk isn't recognized on the fs anymore. lsusb lists it. a windows pc recognizes it
<mobi-sheep> mrgreaper: I have no clue other than dpi.  Did you check Fonts tab under Preferences --> Appearances?  Anything else, I don't know.
<ienorand> Pici: Ah, didn't think...
<mrgreaper> ok :( this is so frustrating but thanks for the help
<albech> how do i set the netmask with the 'ip' tool?
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: Run startx to see if it does work.   What other choices are there for selections?  You're allowed to toggle more than one selection.
<Gokul> mobi-sheep,  ?
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, no .. i pressed enter on ubuntu desktop .... then it finished the installation...... now i get only a black terminal window
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: I think you messed up on that part.  My guess would be that you're supposed to use spacebar to toggle on/off and then press enter to continue.  So from what it sounds like... you installed nothing (nothing were enabled).
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: You did install it recently, right?  From ISO.
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, just pressing enter on "ubuntu desktop" will not install it ?? so i have only the core ??
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: Text-based Installer are menu-driven so it's likely that the problem is between the keyboard and the chair. :)
<erUSUL> albech: ip addr add 10.0.0.1/24 [iface]
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, i used the netboot manual on the ubuntu wiki  to install from alternate iso directly without cds
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, so what do i do now ??? complete reinstall of alternate iso ?
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: You have nothing.  Don't press Enter because that'll put you to the next step (Use spacebar to toggle on/off).
<albech> erUSUL, thanks i was looking for an netmask option but /24 will do ;)
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, so you mean that i must do complete re-install ?
<Pici> mobi-sheep: The alternate ISO does not have a package selection screen, it installs the same things as the desktop ISO.
<erUSUL> albech: ipcalc for more elaborate masks ;)
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: What did you use?
<Gokul> Pici, no.... the last window is of package selection in my 9.04 alternate iso :(
<albech> erUSUL, yeah, thanks
<mobi-sheep> Pici: Gokul mentioned a netboot manual.
<Cryptic_Donkey> albech: i don't beleive for one second that a private network wouild have a class A ip address.
<Pici> mobi-sheep: Ah, I missed that, sorry.
<albech> Cryptic_Donkey, did i say that?
<erUSUL> Cryptic_Donkey: mine has
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, so what now ?? complete renstallation ?
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: Do you understand what I'm saying?  You need to toggle on ubuntu-desktop using spacebar.  Press Enter will simply began the installation.
<mobi-sheep> Yes.
<Cryptic_Donkey> albech: you said 10.0.0.1 that is a class a ip address
<erUSUL> Cryptic_Donkey: my soho router assings 10.0.0.x/24 adresses
<sipior> Cryptic_Donkey: 10.0.0.0 is reserved for private internets.
<abhilash> i've a removable disk pendrive 4 GB memory, how can i make it convret ext3 filesystem?
<sipior> Cryptic_Donkey: consult RFC 1918
<erUSUL> Cryptic_Donkey: sipior that's right
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, what i ask is "i must install again the entire process or i can just jump to the package installation thingy"
<pepperjack> abhilash: from cli: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/whateverpartition
<Cryptic_Donkey> My bad erUSUL
<albech> Cryptic_Donkey, i think you misread.. i never mentioned any ips
<pepperjack> abhilash: there are several gui tools in ubuntu for this also
<ranf> Gokul, "sudo tasksel" should be it
<abhilash> < pepperjack>how exatly can i od,do we have some software like magic iso kind
<erUSUL> Cryptic_Donkey: ;)
<Gokul> ranf, how to open terminal in a alternate iso installtion ?
<Cryptic_Donkey> Gokul: Applications >accessories >> terminel
<ranf> Gokul, you're still in the installation?
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: Bad Image --> You Get The Idea --> Read The Direction At Bottom --> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_GCuWJp-Uzpk/SNWsCsfxwtI/AAAAAAAAA1Q/7n8vLBC4VLM/s400-R/Screenshot-Lenny+Standard+(Lenny+Base)+%5BRunning%5D+-+Sun+xVM+VirtualBox-2.png
<Cryptic_Donkey> Gokul: ctrl+alt=f2
<Cryptic_Donkey> Gokul: ctrl+alt+f2
<pepperjack> abhilash: gparted may be a good choice
<Gokul> Cryptic_Donkey, ranf you did NOT understand what my prob is
<doglino> where can I paste a image?
<abhilash> < pepperjack> ok i'll try it and reply......
<kubas> suspend/hibernate logs me out! when i come out of suspend, i get the login gdm screen, how can i correct this?
<stevecam> enode.net
<ikonia> l/whois kubas
<parapanghelescu> Hi there fellows ....1 quick question ...is there a tool to edit pdf documents ..texts , Images , etc ?????for linux in general but for Ubuntu in particular ....?
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: ranf is right -- Can you run "sudo tasksel" in the terminal?
<erUSUL> parapanghelescu: pdfedit
<parapanghelescu> it has a GUI ?
<Cryptic_Donkey> Gokul:  In the feature could you please state your issues in clear english?
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, how to a terminal in a alternate iso installation ?
<erUSUL> !info pdedit | parapanghelescu
<ubottu> parapanghelescu: Package pdedit does not exist in jaunty
<ikonia> parapanghelescu: nothing specific to ubuntu, tons of generic tools
<erUSUL> !info pdfedit | parapanghelescu
<desafinado> jumpy touchpad :(
<ubottu> parapanghelescu: pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (jaunty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: Where are you right now on the screen?
<Gokul> Cryptic_Donkey, in the future could your plz scroll back what i sent previously
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, in xp .
<parapanghelescu> erUSUL > thanks man
<n9ds> MOrning.  My JJ box wouldn't get a DHCP address from my Win2k ICS box, but it would from a Linksys router.  Is that a common problem?
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: I mean the linux.  You were installing netboot.  Or is that on same computer?
<parapanghelescu> erUSUL > it is the best one ? most recommended ?
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, i DID alternate installation of the ISo by netboot method in ubuntu wiki...
<Cryptic_Donkey> I am using irssi which is a command line irc client  which mean that I don't have the ability to scroll up tge page Gokul
<erUSUL> parapanghelescu: is the only one i know of
<hollywoodb> Cryptic_Donkey: PgUp
<parapanghelescu> someone was saying there are tons of it :d
<pronoy> !gmailfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmailfs
<TonyTheTiger> is there a way to use windows drivers in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Cryptic_Donkey: use Avd Page/ Prev Page
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, i placed alternate.iiso in C:\ and then downloaded hd-media files
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: Okay.  On the different computer, right?  Can you run "sudo tasksel" right now (in black box)?
<nmvictor> Cryptic_Donkey:You can with the PgUp and PgDn keys,im also using it
<sipior> parapanghelescu: what exactly are you trying to do? just rearranging some pdfs?
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, wrong
<erUSUL> TonyTheTiger: only for network cards... and it is allways better to use the native one
<pronoy> anyone know how to mount gmailfs ????????????
<TonyTheTiger> erUSUL, How about for something simple like a games controller?
<erUSUL> TonyTheTiger: nope
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: Explain more.  Is this on the same computer?
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, i placed alternateiso in C:\ and then used hd-media found in archive.ubuntu.com and then used grub4dos . and added to boot.ini  ......
<parapanghelescu> sipior > mostly editing, eliminating some text, addind some text, maybe also some image/s
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, and it will boot the iso
<abhilash> <peperjack> thanks a lot:) i did it through terminal........
<pepperjack> n9ds: ive not seen any similar issue.  i dont know why it would matter but does the hostname show up in attached devices on the router?  if not try uncommenting 'send host-name "my-host.my-domain";' in /etc/dhclient.conf
<TonyTheTiger> erUSUL, cheers for the answers :)
<erUSUL> TonyTheTiger: no problem
<Dealer> How can I check if both my graphic cards are working, SLI ?
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: I hope you know what you're doing.  You sounds like you're going to clean out XP?  What you have to do is... to do it all again... and use spacebar to enable ubuntu-desktop *THEN* press enter.  Don't scroll down and ENTER because that won't work.  You need to make sure it's ENABLED first then you press ENTER to begin the installation.  Okay?
<pronoy> Dealer: you can check xorg.conf
<pronoy> Dealer: if it's being used you can see that it has been mentioned in it
<nmvictor> erUSUL:maybe type cd /var/log  then gadit Xorg.O.log to read the Xorg log.if they are working,then they  should appear in that file
<pronoy> Dealer or you can always check the hardware drivers
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, i am NOT firing xp out/ i want to setup dual boot..
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, and right now i am in xp .
<erUSUL> nmvictor: ?
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, i used this link > http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: I see.  Do what you have to do.  Now you know what to do, right?
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, so complete reinstall ?
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: Yes.  It was never installed in first place.  You'll have to download packages from the Internet again and it'll take a while.
<Gokul> mobi-sheep,  i have the alternate iso ..
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, it seems that you have understood partially what i am about
<mobi-sheep> Gokul: You saw something like this... (Let me get a photo fast).
<Mean_Admin> on a headless server, I'm trying to disable network manager as it isn't permitting me to assign static ips
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, thnx.. i got the required info. (space bar)
<Gokul> mobi-sheep, bye
<Mean_Admin> once I uninstall it though, established connections will live on right ?
<TonyTheTiger> Ubuntu is a great OS its got some good ideas but I dont think the dev's realise how much its a nightmare to use behind a proxy lan :(
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: dunno really how did you configured them ?
<Amigadude> anyone setup the b43 driver? i shows in iwconfig but no APs show in network manager applet
<Amigadude> it show...
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: well, network manager is just configured to dynamic ip
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: what I'm really asking is if networ manager is merely a frond-end (like firestarted would be to iptables)
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: if you remove NM you will have to use the interfaces file to configure the conections
<lockzone> hello, any malaysian here?
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: man interfaces
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: it is not just a frontend
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: damn, I was afraid of that
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: 'cause I have two NICs and I'd love to have both of them just have static IPs
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: just set them up in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: I did but NM seems to overide my settings
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: Nm ignores interfaces declared on that file
<gabuntu> hello! just a question. when you use a usb drive you need to unmount it before removing it. what about other usb devices such as a usb webcam? do i have to unmount it in order to remove it?
<ziroday> gabuntu: you don't
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: if I kill/uninstall NM, will the system revert back the interfaces file ? after a reboot or seomthing ?
<erUSUL> gabuntu: webcams do not contain filesystems (so nothing gets mounted and nothing needs umounting)
<Amigadude> how can I test whether a driver is working? does an wlan0 entry in iwconfig mean the driver is actually working?
<ranf> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<ranf> !my | lockzone
<ubottu> lockzone: please see above
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: asd i said even if installed NM shoud ignre interfaces defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: can you paste your interfaces file ??
<notjohn> join #centos
<erUSUL> !pastebin | Mean_Admin
<ubottu> Mean_Admin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: one second
<gabuntu> ziroday and erUSUL: so i just unplug it and good to go? great! thank you!
<NoOneImportant> where does gnome-appearance-properties store .gtkrc-2.0 files of the current theme?
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: it's quite empty : http://paste.ubuntu.com/169611/
<ziroday> NoOneImportant: /usr/share/themes
<sebyoga_> Hello everybody
<ubuntuserver> hi
<nmvictor> sebyoga:hello
<sebyoga_> I have a question, what is this permission : drwx-----x
<sebyoga_> ???
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: add a auto eth1 so the iface gets configured on startup
<sebyoga_> when i can return this with a chmod ?
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: done
<ziroday> sebyoga_: that is only the creator (or root) can read write and execute that file, nobody else can do anything with it
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: anything else look crooked ? (assuming I know my gateway)
<sebyoga_> chmod 700 ?
<ziroday> sebyoga_: chmod u=rwx /path/to/file
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/169615/
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: yep everything looks ok
<sebyoga_> no is drwx---r-x
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: when the file is saved do « sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart »
<sebyoga_> chmod 701 !
<sebyoga_> :)
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: all right, I'll go along and copy&modify that paste to fit my needs :)
<sebyoga_> i found
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: all this assuming I'm gonig to uninstall NM afterwards ?
<Kartagis> can you help me? my flash disk isn't recognized on the fs anymore. lsusb lists it. a windows pc recognizes it
<tracy_> anyone is use drcom
<w3ccv> sebyoga_   "drwx-----x"  it is a directory that an be read, written and searched by the owner.  The final x says anybody can search the directory, but does not have any permissions to read it.
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: you do not need to but it wouldn't hurt either
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: why did you add dns-nameserver ?
<sebyoga_> yep is for vsftpd
<w3ccv> sebyoga_  This is probably a directory dedicated to a FTP server, set up for private downloads
<sebyoga_> i want is go
<TonyTheTiger> Guys I am trying to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller to install a driver for my xbox 360 controller
<sebyoga_> Good w3ccv :)
<sebyoga_> is for ftp server ;o)
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: you probably need it or how do you specify the nameservers ?
<TonyTheTiger> but its the first time im having to compile stuff, and im getting errors and i followed the guide
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: em, I always thought the 'gateway' took care of that
<mobi-sheep> TonyTheTiger: "This HOWTO is written for Ubuntu 7.10, although it should apply, with a few modifications, to both older and newer versions. The HOWTO is an adaptation of a similar"  Gentoo, etc.  It's outdated by two years or so it seems to be.
<TonyTheTiger> mobi-sheep, I see, what do you suggest I do? I am a complete ubuntu beginner.
<mobi-sheep> TonyTheTiger: I don't know.  I'm merely pointing out something I noticed.
<TonyTheTiger> mobi-sheep, although the how to has been updated Xbox360Controller (last edited 2009-04-30 21:44:52 by Carlos Arenas)
<navlelo> anyone know what to do when i get this error: Value Error: /usr/bin/python does not match the python default version. It must be reset to point to python2.6?
<infekteddeath> can anyone tell me if my website is showing up im trying to host a website on ubuntu and i just want to see if its working
<LinuxNIT> i upgraded my system to the new release yesterday and now cntrl+alt+backspace will not restart the X server, any idea now to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap | LinuxNIT
<ubottu> LinuxNIT: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<infekteddeath> www.infekteddeath.webhop.net
<nana> nana
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: no but sometimes you get the nemaservers from the dhcp server with the ip but know you are using static ip not dhcp so you have to tell wich nameserver to use
<mobi-sheep> TonyTheTiger: Yes, I noticed that.  The "last edit" could be anything.  Could be grammar too.  If you followed it word for word, then I don't know why you're experiencing issues.  I'm not expert... yet. :<
 * LinuxNIT wonders why people have to go around changing linux basics
<TonyTheTiger> mobi-sheep, fair enough. Cheers for the heads up.
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: sometimes the router/gateaway has a dns so gateaway==dns but this is not allways true
<ranf> infekteddeath, works without www.
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: all right then, sounds good
<mobi-sheep> LinuxNIT: I think they're trying to avoid that practice.  Perhaps too many people unintentionally restarted their X server.
<pozic> I get atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xbb on isa0060/serio0). Why from one release to another a basic keyboard won't work anymore is a mystery to me, however. It used to work fine with 8.10
<erUSUL> Mean_Admin: even if gateaway==dns you have to put the two lines on the interaces file pointing to the same ip
<infekteddeath> well thats just wierd
<infekteddeath> it works without the www
<doglino> where can I ppaste an image?
<mobi-sheep> doglino: ImageShack
<gordonjcp> infekteddeath: didn't you see the message I posted earlier about that?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNIT:  its not a 'linux' basic.. the X devs did it to the X stuff. X is for more then Linux. :)  but go ask them on their forums.
<infekteddeath> yeah
<doglino> mobi-sheep thank champ
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: hm, in my case, my eth0 is actually a connected directly to another computer so I can take off the netmask and default gateway line, right ?
<gordonjcp> infekteddeath: did you understand what I said?
<infekteddeath> so you seen the balck and red web template i posted on it
<gordonjcp> infekteddeath: no, I didn't visit the site, just looked up the domain
<infekteddeath> maybe i didnt see it
<gordonjcp> infekteddeath: okay, your dyndns thing works with infekteddeath.webhop.net
<infekteddeath> ok
<gordonjcp> but not www.infekteddeath.webhop.net
<gordonjcp> infekteddeath: and that's probably because you didn't specify "www.infekteddeath" when you set it up
<gordonjcp> infekteddeath: there's nothing magic about www
<infekteddeath> ok
<infekteddeath> cool
<gordonjcp> it's not automagically prepended to URLs
<Mean_Admin> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/169621/
<FloridaGuy> synaptic is closing as fast as it opens....and in terminal if i type in sudo apt-get install package name...i get segmitation fault
<optimarcusprime> Using the built-in computer temperature applet and it claims that my CPU is running at around 100 degrees but I just turned my computer on. WTF?
<ziroday> FloridaGuy: you get segfaults with apt-get?
<ziroday> optimarcusprime: the sensor is either broken or reporting it incorrectly
<FloridaGuy> ziroday, yep
<Van`> hi
<optimarcusprime> Alright, so should I just disregard?
<ziroday> FloridaGuy: any idea on what you did to cause that?
<ziroday> optimarcusprime: yep
<LjL> optimarcusprime: try using the "lm-sensors" package instead of ACPI readings
<Doonz> hey is anyone aroudn tha can help me with a mdadm problem
<FloridaGuy> ziroday, started last night after i install kde-core
<ziroday> FloridaGuy: what version of ubuntu?
<FloridaGuy> ziroday, 9.04
<ziroday> FloridaGuy: does aptitude work?
<rlameiro> hello, Why is gdm saying to me that may .dmrc file has problems
<sipior> Doonz: easier if you just state the question to the channel directly
<roberto_> ciao
<roberto_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rlameiro> hello, Why is gdm saying to me that may .dmrc file has problems
<Doonz> I was running a raid 5 grow operation when the power went out. It looks like my disk are fine but i cant reassemble the array. i get a segmentation fault. There is very little information on the site to help with this problem
<FloridaGuy> ziroday, sudo aptitude remove kde-core.....Segmentation faulty tree... 0%
<ziroday> Doonz: you might bet more lucky in #ubuntu-server
<ziroday> FloridaGuy: how about sudo aptitude update?
<tracy_> hhhhh
<FloridaGuy> ziroday, sudo aptitude update
<FloridaGuy> Segmentation fault
<sipior> Doonz: ick. what command were you running that returns the segfault?
<ziroday> FloridaGuy: try doing sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<Doonz> Ubuntu-Server:~$ sudo mdadm -A /dev/md2 /dev/sd[bcde]1
<Doonz> Segmentation fault
<ziroday> FloridaGuy: and then sudo apt-get update
<Doonz> http://pastebin.com/m523cddcb <-- here an output of examine of those drives
<FloridaGuy> ziroday, worked
<ziroday> FloridaGuy: awesome!
<irch> Hello guys. I`m trying to set up dual screen configuration (display from notebook + additional display). I just can`t figure out how to disable the "mirror" option.
<crankharder> how do I disable these gnome notifications that are coming from pidgin?
<FloridaGuy> gota go somewhere beback later
<ziroday> crankharder: change the pidgin preferences?
<rlameiro> when  I log in, there is a window that apears saying that may $home/.dmrc is beeing ignored, and also that My home directory should be with permissions only for me, 644, I chmoded it, but still the same
<sipior> Doonz: what does a Query report?
<ranf> rlameiro, my .dmrc is 600
<rlameiro> my users has a group, should it be also with permissiones to the folder?
<rlameiro> or only to the user?
<niff> join #ubuntu-fr
<tracy_> who can tell me about wine
<Doonz> sipior: query?
<sipior> Doonz: "-Q", in Misc mode
<rlameiro> ranf: and your home?
<ziroday> tracy_: #winehwq
<ziroday> tracy_: err #winehq sorry
<tracy_> wjp can tell me about ipppd
<tracy_> what is ipppd
<tracy_> anybody is knoed
<Doonz> sipior: sudo mdadm -Q ?? sorry im new with linux
<ziroday> tracy_: where do you see it?
<sipior> Doonz: so, mdadm -Q /dev/md2, for example
<Doonz> /dev/md2: is an md device which is not active
<sipior> Doonz: can you get a detail with -D?
<sipior> Doonz: might be worth running through mdadm's man page to familiarise yourself with the important diagnostic options.
<rlameiro> how can I see the permissions on a command line?
<pdlnhrd> anyone help with network configuration not sticking after reboot?
<Doonz> mdadm: md device /dev/md2 does not appear to be active.
<thiebaude> tracy_: can you remove it?
<simplexio>  rlameiro ls -la
<rlameiro> to give is chmod, but to see?
<ranf> rlameiro, drwxr-xr-x
<grawity> rlameiro: ls -la, or if you want lots of info - stat
<sipior> rlameiro: "ls -l <filename>"
<rlameiro> I do I translate 644?
<rlameiro> Thanks7
<mythbuster1848> Does anyone know where I can find detailed information about the differences in the sysvinit system for service start/stop/restart between Fedora and Ubuntu?
<tracy_>  ubuntu
<mythbuster1848> I had Xvfb running as a service in Fedora, jsut switched to Ubunut Jaunty and now I'm getting grief
<roni> vb
<grawity> rlameiro: 6 octal = 110 binary = rw-, and 4 octal = 100 binary = r-- so 644 would be read/write for owner and read for group/world.
<ziroday> mythbuster1848: well what's not working?
<juxta> rlameiro: owner write, group & public read
<tracy_> who can run mac in pc
<mythbuster1848> there seems to be some issue with the system starting Xvfb
<Kartagis> can you help me? my flash disk isn't recognized on the fs anymore. lsusb lists it. a windows pc recognizes it
<mythbuster1848> I can start it from the command line
<rlameiro> juxta: thanks
<ziroday> Kartagis: can you see it in sudo fdisk -l?
<Doonz> sipior: mdadm: md device /dev/md2 does not appear to be active.
<mythbuster1848> but my Fedora init script isn't working
<juxta> rlameiro: no probs :)
<ziroday> mythbuster1848: can we see your fedora init script?
<ziroday> mythbuster1848: and does sudo /etc/init.d/xfvb start work? Or how about sudo service xfvb start?
<justin__> hello
<ziroday> justin__: Hi!
<Kartagis> ziroday, no
<sipior> Doonz: does mdadm -A do anything else before it segfaults?
<ziroday> Kartagis: that's not good, can you pastebin the dmesg output after plugging it in
<sipior> Doonz: you might be stuck restoring from backups on a new array, hopefully one backed by a UPS :-)
<Mean_Admin> when I do /etc/init.d/networking restart, I get, amongst other stuff,
<Doonz> sipior: this is on a ups
<Mean_Admin> " Ignoring unknown interface eth2=eth2."
<Doonz> sipior: Ubuntu-Server:~$ sudo mdadm -Av /dev/md2
<Doonz> mdadm: looking for devices for /dev/md2
<ziroday> mythbuster1848: please keep it in the main channel :)
<Doonz> Segmentation fault
<Mean_Admin> but when  sudo ifconfig, eth2 is right there
<sipior> Doonz: didn't you say the power went out?
<Kartagis> ziroday, http://pastebin.com/f56e7ef7
<Doonz> sipior: yes. heres what my output is of examine on that array
<Doonz> http://pastebin.com/m523cddcb
<whileimhere> Hi I am trying to use the DBAN USB installer. When I click on the exe file WINE opens it up but it does not detect my USB thumbdrive. Any ideas?
<mythbuster1848> What's the best way to post code?
<ziroday> Kartagis: hmm its not being detected as a thumbdrive
<Pici> !pastebin | mythbuster1848
<ubottu> mythbuster1848: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kartagis> !pastebin | mythbuster1848
<whileimhere> Winimage has a dropdown menu and there is nothing in it for any drive.
<Doonz> sipior: these lines are in my mdadm.conf notice how under the DEVICE it only shows 3 drives where as the array is showing 4.
<Doonz> DEVICE /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1
<mythbuster1848> http://paste.ubuntu.com/169647/
<Doonz> ARRAY /dev/md2 level=raid5 devices=/dev/sdc1,/dev/sdd1,/dev/sde1,/dev/sdb1
<Kartagis> ziroday, what do I do?
<mythbuster1848> This is the inelegant version I had working on Fedora
<kubas> switching VT's logs me out of gnome and brings me back into gdm. How can I fix this?
<mythbuster1848> it works when I call it directly from teh command line
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] man 8 NetworkManager: What do the 5 underlined words up down vpn-up vpn-down hostnme mean?
<mythbuster1848> but not as part of rc5.d
<Kartagis> i've got to go, i'll bug you tomorrow ziroday
<ziroday> mythbuster1848: ah yes that not the nice way of stopping and starting xvfb. Try do sudo service start xfvb
<ziroday> mythbuster1848: err s/xfvb/xvfb
<mythbuster1848> this is the init script
<getdrjeetesh> i am not able to hear sound after installing ubantu
<pepperjack> getdrjeetesh: likely just a matter of it being muted or turned down
<thiebaude> getdrjeetesh: did you turn up the volumn?
<pepperjack> !sound | getdrjeetesh may help
<ubottu> getdrjeetesh may help: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mythbuster1848> the package from the Ubuntu repo didn't come with it's own init script
<ziroday> mythbuster1848: sorry, is an init script for xvfb not provided?
<mythbuster1848> not with the package I installed
<mythbuster1848> that's the problem
<getdrjeetesh> yes i turn up my volume
<mythbuster1848> and xvfb-run doesn't seem to work
<ziroday> mythbuster1848: one sec
<whileimhere> Is there a USB distro that has the tools to securly wipe a HD?
<mythbuster1848> in Jaunty anyway
<sipior> Doonz: yes, they do appear to be in an inconsistent state...probably easiest to force the creation of a new array, and restore your data from backups onto it.
<ziroday> mythbuster1848: sorry, I'm not really familiar with xvfb
<getdrjeetesh> plz help me how can i help to get my sound back
<pepperjack> getdrjeetesh: open a terminal and type 'alsamixer' make sure the volumes are up in that and stuff isnt muted
<mythbuster1848> np
<juxta> whileimhere: DBAN maybe?
<mythbuster1848> I'm guessing there are some differences between Fedora and Ubuntu with regard to how the Xserver runs, possibly with permissions
<Doonz> sipior: can you look at this thread and help me down grade without physically being at the server
<Doonz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833191&highlight=failure+growing+raid+array&page=3
<ranf> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in jaunty
<juxta> whileimhere: http://www.dban.org/
<Pici> ranf: shred is in coreutils iirc.
<ziroday> mythbuster1848: but doing Xvfb :100 -ac works fine?
<ranf> Pici, thanks
<mythbuster1848> well, it works
<getdrjeetesh> i open terminal and type alsamixer but it dosent work
<mythbuster1848> there are a few errors thrown about missing fonts
<whileimhere> DBAN cannot seem to install to a USB device under linux
<mythbuster1848> but the service works
<pepperjack> getdrjeetesh: are you running as the original user or is this a new user you have created?
<getdrjeetesh> original user
<ziroday> mythbuster1848: so then using your init script whatever start should work right?
<whileimhere> Pici is shred available when I boot into Ubuntu 9.04 live do you know?
<Pici> whileimhere: It should be.
<mythbuster1848> ziroday: yeah, it shoudl
<mythbuster1848> but it doens't
<mythbuster1848> and I think it's a permissions issue
<ziroday> mythbuster1848: do it with sudo prepended then
<pepperjack> getdrjeetesh: alsamixer should definately work. either your path is screwed up test by '/usr/bin/alsamixer' or something else.. did you do a server install or is the a default ubuntu install using livecd?
<mythbuster1848> I thought the init scripts got run as root?
<mythbuster1848> they don't?
<getdrjeetesh> i installed ubantu thrugh cd
<ziroday> mythbuster1848: not unless you specify them to
<bharadwaj> Hi there!is anybody having any problem while reading a CD\DVD which is written in Windows?
<pepperjack> getdrjeetesh: type /usr/bin/alsamixer in terminal and hit enter
<lukas> msn
<sipior> Doonz: i'm afraid i don't have time to walk you through all that, but the thread seems absolutely full of information. you can work through it on your own, and ask the channel if you run into any troubles.
<lukas> ist da wer
<lukas> ???
<mythbuster1848> even if the script owner is root?
<mythbuster1848> hmm
<Doonz> k thanx
<amikrop> Hello. After upgrading to Jaunty I cannot use Skype. It sayd problem with audio playback.
<mythbuster1848> that could be it
<ziroday> mythbuster1848: even if the script owner is root
<thiebaude> !de
<getdrjeetesh> alsamixer this comand is working but i am not able to get sound
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mythbuster1848> thanks
<amikrop> It doesn't produce sounds, nor it records any.
<amikrop> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<mythbuster1848> I'll have to tinker and see if that does it
<amikrop> Any help, please?
<pik}> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ziroday> mythbuster1848: you might want to add a bit to the top that checks if you are using sudo/are root and warns if you aren't
<bharadwaj> amikorp: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<mythbuster1848> one quick followup: which log would have the output from startup scripts?
<mythbuster1848> syslog?
<shockwave> Why are some directories highlighted green in the command line?
<getdrjeetesh> plz help me get my sound back
<rcmysoft> Hey, is a PIII 700 MHZ 196 mB RAM enough for edubuntu 8.10 ?
<pepperjack> shockwave: typically those would be executables
<shockwave> pepperjack, these are directories.
<mythbuster1848> getdrjeetsh: from alsamixer make sure nothing is muted
<bharadwaj> rcmysoft: 256MB ram is recomended rest everything is fine
<getdrjeetesh> nothing is muted i am sure
<arrrrw> my remote desktop does not  refresh. whats wrong?
<rcmysoft> thanks
<bharadwaj> is anybody having any problem while trying to read and CD/DVD written in windows?
<Petty> Petty
<Petty> zdarec
<mgolisch> shockwave: if the name is green its an executable, if the the background is green its usualy means, the directory is world writeable
<mythbuster1848> getdrjeetsh: did you ever have sound working in the first plac e(under Ubuntu)?
<bharadwaj> I am using jaunty Jackalope
<pepperjack> getdrjeetesh: can you pastebin the contents of the file you create with this command:  amixer > amixer_result.txt ?
<pepperjack> !pastebin | getdrjeetesh
<ubottu> getdrjeetesh: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tonytraductor> I'm wondering if there is a way to verify that my ddclient is working..or if there is an issue...  I can sshfs from my laptop to my main box using the IP address, but not my dydns domain
<pepperjack> getdrjeetesh: so after that just open that .txt file in gedit and paste it to that url
<rcmysoft> does anone knows why a LTSP Server Edubuntu 8.10 ist just working with only 2 Client rests get Boot errors.
<sipior> Doonz: by the way, did you attempt the forced assemble one poster mentions? "mdadm --assemble --force ..."
<nanomad> tonytraductor, try to see whats dig yourddnshostname says
<tonytraductor> ok, nanomad, how do I do that?
<nanomad> tonytraductor, just type dig whateversisyourdynamicdnsname in a terminale
<getdrjeetesh> i am not able to get what u r telling
<Doonz> sipior:  mdadm --assemble --force --verbose /dev/md2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1
<Doonz> mdadm: looking for devices for /dev/md2
<Doonz> Segmentation fault
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tonytraductor> oddly, I can ping the dydns url, 5 packets transmitted, 5 received...looks like it's showing my router ip
<bharadwaj> is anybody having any problem while trying to read/write any CD/DVD?
<sipior> Doonz: pity. you might look at grabbing the source code for an earlier version of mdadm, or simply patch the current version as one of the earlier posters did to avoid the segfault.
<nanomad> tonytraductor, maybe ssh is mis-configured
<tonytraductor> hmmmm...dig gives me a bunch o' info
<tonytraductor> ddclient is running on my machine
<Doonz> sipior: except for that poster didnt show howto patch it
<pepperjack> getdrjeetesh: take a look at this page may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<pepperjack> getdrjeetesh: gotta go
<nanomad> tonytraductor, care to post your sshd config? or it is the default one?
<tonytraductor> on the desktop I'm trying to mount, that is, ddclient is running.  and sshfs is working on the laptop, but only when I use the IP address, of course
<tonytraductor> I haven't done anything to the sshd config
<hwilde> how can I change the default group and ownership of a /dev/ entry ?
<nanomad> tonytraductor, ok..let me check the config then
<nanomad> tonytraductor, gimme a sec
<bharadwaj> I am having problem reading/writing CDs and DVDs in Jaunty the same problem is there with few other users I know
<hwilde> I have device /dev/blah0 and it is root:root.    How can I change this ?
<tonytraductor> I haven't tried to ssh in, only sshfs.  perhaps I should try ssh with x forwarding
<bharadwaj>  I am having problem reading/writing CDs and DVDs in Jaunty the same problem is there with few other users I know any solution that I can fix this issue
<tonytraductor> I think it must be an issue with my ddclient config, perhaps
<nanomad> tonytraductor, you should try plain ssh first
<tonytraductor> although, pinging the dydns domain does give me my router
<getdrjeetesh> i get my sound thanks
<nanomad> tonytraductor, does your router forward the right port?
<lmartin92> I'm trying to build custom kernel (so it is AMD only x86_64 support) and I get an error on dpkg -i *image*.deb
<edge> I'm having issues running a script. the script calls for a file that is next to it so the path ./filename , is vaild but when the script execues it says it can't find it? whats wrong with my system?
<Brandano> I suspect a bug in the joystick package, any idea where it ought to be reported? Can't handle axes with a resolution of 65535
<tonytraductor> I've never really used plain old ssh, to tell the truth, just sshfs to mount my /home to the laptop and access files
<fbc-mx> How can I reconnect with an ssh session.. I left zombie processes.
<bharadwaj> I am having problem reading/writing CDs and DVDs in Jaunty the same problem is there with few other users I know Any solution that I can fix this issue
<Brandano> At least jscal can't
<tonytraductor> hmmmm....perhaps that
<tonytraductor> is what needs configured
<nanomad> fbc-mx, re-connect with ssh, find the pid with pidof and then kill it
<lmartin92> http://pastie.org/474474
<tonytraductor> I had it working when both machines were running PCLOS, before installing Jaunty, though...should the router need reconfiguring?
<nanomad> tonytraductor, it might be.
<sipior> Doonz: he does give enough info to patch the code yourself, if you've some C experience. barring that, time to break out the backups and save yourself a heap of time :-)
<tonytraductor> now if I could just remember the IP for my router
<nanomad> tonytraductor, try a simple ssh first
<bharadwaj> I am having problem reading/writing CDs and DVDs in Jaunty the same problem is there with few other users I know any solution that I can fix this issue
<nanomad> tonytraductor, well, it is usually .1 or .254
<Doonz> sipior: yeah make sense. have a solution and dont post it. now i remeber why windows is a million times easier
<dayo> here we go
<tonytraductor> I don't even recall the command to ssh into the box
<vinoman> hi
<nanomad> tonytraductor, ssh user@ddnsame ?
<Celauran> I'm sure I'm missing something obvious here, but I've got binaries in /usr/local/foo/bin complaining about not being able to find libraries in /usr/local/foo/lib. I've created /etc/ld.so.conf.d/foo.conf with a line pointing to /usr/local/foo/lib and run ldconfig after but still I get the error while loading libraries
<tonytraductor> ssh username@ip-or-domain   right?
<nanomad> tonytraductor, right
<tonytraductor> port 22 connection refused
<tonytraductor> when I use the domain
<tonytraductor> but I'm in with the IP address
<nanomad> tonytraductor, so the router is not forwarding port 22 to the ssh-server
<tonytraductor> so, yeah, apparently the router needs something
<sipior> Doonz: don't vent your frustration on me, friend. you've got the information to attempt to solve your problem or, failing that, a recourse to restore your data.
<Doonz> anyone know of a guide to downgrade from mdadm 2.6.7 to 2.6.4 on a ubuntu 8.10
<nanomad> tonytraductor, just to make sure, what IP address are you using, the LAN or the Pubilc one?
<Doonz> sipior: sure
<nanomad> Doonz, you can try to d/l an older package from a previous ubuntu release
<tonytraductor> okay, I'm into the router setup (linksys)...just have to figure out where to set the port forwarding
<Flynsarmy> The trash bin says there's 1 item in it but i can't see it even when i view hidden files. How do i empty the bin?
<vinoman> I have had a bit of flicking screen because of ATI drivers. Hope a new drivers comes out in updates soon
<Doonz> sure byt how do i get that older version onto my box while being 1800km away from the box and only having ssh access
<bharadwaj> I am having problem reading/writing CDs and DVDs in Jaunty the same problem is there with few other users I know Any solution that I can fix this issue
<sakaibam> hello
<vinoman> running Jaunty
<sakaibam> hi
<Celauran> Doonz, Couldn't you use scp?
<ubuntuserver> bharadwaj: try gnome baker
<Doonz> Celauran: yes but i dont know howto downgrade a package
<sipior> Doonz: you can find older versions here: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/raid/mdadm/. build a local copy of the older version and use that to get your array sorted.
<ienorand> Flynsarmy: you could go check the physical trash on ~/.local/share/Trash
<Doonz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/mdadm/2.6.4-2ubuntu1
<Doonz> like that site
<JaneDoe> first time trying to set up workers on Ubuntu (normally its just me and I'm admin/su).  Seems the only way I can get them mounting things and get some software installed is with sudo.
<JaneDoe> Is that right?
<Doonz> and agin i will ask. how do i downgrade from 2.6.7
<Doonz> to 2.6.4
<bharadwaj> ubuntuserver: if you aren't a mod, my problem is when I put any disc into my cd Drive Jaunty is identifying it but doesn't open it..wether it be a blank or a move disc
<arrrrw> my remote desktop does not  refresh. whats wrong?
<nanomad> JaneDoe, yes, or you can try to suid the pkg manager, and give execution rights to the workers group
<ubuntuserver> I am not a mod
<Wazzzaaa> After an upgrade to Jaunty I have to wait very long after login. Anybody know howto fix this?
<nanomad> JaneDoe, and mounting shouldn't require sudo, you have to be member of the right group
<nanomad> Wazzzaaa, try moving away the .gnome* folder to see if that helps
<JaneDoe> nanomad: a package of one of the apps (QtCreator) seems to not install right unless it can set a ln.  and I was pretty sure I got the right rights but I'll check
<lmartin92> nvm
<tonytraductor> hmmm...I'm using the IP address for the desktop, that I get when I do ifconfig
<Wazzzaaa> thnx nanomad, I will try that
<tonytraductor> I don't know if that is the LAN or the Public one...it is the one the router assigns to the desktop
<nanomad> JaneDoe, You can also install all the needed packages as admin and then use pessulus (if you are on gnome) to choose what apps a user has
<tonytraductor> okay, maybe this is significant
<Johnny_B_Good> hey guys I've got a question, well...when my friend starts his Ubuntu 9.04 on his laptop...he doesn't have internet...he uses the cable....so via eht0...but it doesn't work. we tried it with that http://nopaste.info/af0f1350e2.html ...but...still doesn't work...
<THistle_Thorns> Anyone know about streaming mp3's up to a shoutast/icecast server here from ubuntu?
<JaneDoe> nanomad: pessulus?  never heard of.  will google
<pepperjack> Johnny_B_Good: does sudo dhclient eth0   work?
<nanomad> Johnny_B_Good, you must use sudo to start networking
<nanomad> Johnny_B_Good, and to stop it
<Johnny_B_Good> ok...just a moment
<tonytraductor> I found a DDNS Service option in the router admin interface, and it is disabled...other options or dydns
<nanomad> tonytraductor, so it is the private one. It make sens
<nanomad> tonytraductor, that is used to automagically register with ddns even if there are no pc on
<nanomad> tonytraductor, it should work better IMHO
<tonytraductor> yeah..changing that didn't help, either
<tonytraductor> still connection refused at port 22
<nanomad> tonytraductor, but you will always need to formward the right port
<Johnny_B_Good> nanomad, but have you seen the nopaste?
<tonytraductor> I can't seem to figure out where to set the port forwarding in this darned router admin interface
<nanomad> Johnny_B_Good, let me check it again
<tonytraductor> so, why does it work with the IP address, but no the domain, without the port forwarding?
<tonytraductor> I find that odd
<Johnny_B_Good> nanomad, all right
<nanomad> tonytraductor, the IP address is the LAN one so the router doesnt do any checks for portforwarding
<nanomad> LAN to LAN is always enabled
<j0ve> tonytraductor, the port forwarding is sometimes buried in the firewall settings on the router
<nanomad> Johnny_B_Good, you have to use sudo ;)
<tonytraductor> looking at the security tab right now
<nanomad> tonytraductor, what router model do you have?
<Johnny_B_Good> nanomad, just use "sudo /etc/init.d/networking start" or just your command "sudo dhclient eth0"
<mug> batang
<nanomad> Johnny_B_Good,, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Johnny_B_Good> nanomad, all right
<innociv> some people aren't getting a confirmation email from my mail server, and there is nothing in the mail logs..  Anyone know what this would be?
<nanomad> tonytraductor, see if this can help you: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54G/default.htm
<nanomad> tonytraductor, also, have a look here: http://portforward.com/
<Flynsarmy> How do you get file roller to give a warning when it's replacing files? Atm it just overwrites with no warning
<tonytraductor> actually looking at portforward.com right now
<tonytraductor> I don't remember having to do this before
<natsukashi> My gparted is acting strange. I removed my Linux swap and 2 other partitions. Now it has two separate unallocated. How do I make them stack?
<Celauran> So aside from adding a new *.conf file to /etc/ld.so.conf.d and then running ldconfig, anyone know what else I need to do to get a new library directory recognised?
<Jonta> At install of 9.04 at partitioning, I do not get "Use largest continuous free space"
<tonytraductor> well...now I don't get "connect refused port 22", but it's just hanging
<nanomad> Celauran, have you tried logging out and then in?
<Celauran> nanomad, I have. Also tried rebooting. No dice.
<nanomad> tonytraductor, thats better
<tonytraductor> sort of
<tonytraductor> I need to be able to sshfs to the dydns domain when I'm away from home with the laptop to access files
<nanomad> is it still hanging?
<tonytraductor> yeah
<tonytraductor> still hanging
<nanomad> tonytraductor, what guide did you follow?
<tonytraductor> http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54G/default.htm
<tonytraductor> that's specifically my router
<pololec> hello
<Lone_Crow> anyone know of an "E-draw" type of program or like Visio to draw network diagrams for linux that is open source.. something that'll work in gnome
<nanomad> tonytraductor, so you used: 22 to 22 -> ip of sshd server -> enable
<KoolD> what permissions should i set my music if i want to play them in other computers
<Jonta> Hmm, I'll just use side by side and give XP a bit more space
<tonytraductor> yes, and int he application field, I put ssh
<nanomad> KoolD, it shuld be readable
<paolo88> hi
<tonytraductor> ssh 22 22 both ipaddy enable
<j0ve> Lone_Crow, check dia
<KoolD> nanomad: apparently its not.....i
<nanomad> ok, try ssh to the IP you see on www.whatsmyip.org
<Lone_Crow> dia ok thanks I think I tried that out a long time ago and it was difficult to get going but i'll take a look again
<paolo88> i can use ssh with a port that normally is not closed (es port 80) in a lan?
<nanomad> paolo88, LAN -> LAN?
<Lone_Crow> you can use whatever port you want
<Lone_Crow> if all the port forwards are right and open
<tonytraductor> host key validation failed
<nanomad> tonytraductor, better
<tonytraductor> I think that's because the IP whatsmyip gives is the router, and my username doesn't work on the router
<paolo88> nanomad: no, lan -> internet -> home
<nanomad> tonytraductor, just edit /.ssh/known_hosts on the client
<gaelfx> I'm having an issue with DVD playback, if I insert the DVD and open it directly, it plays fine, but if I pause or stop the playback, I can no longer use the DVD at all until I eject and reinsert, how to diagnose/fix the problem?
<paindep> Hi, where can I ask a no-ubuntu specific question ? Is that channel ok ?
<tonytraductor> hmmm...I don't have a known_hosts in /etc/ssh
<nanomad> tonytraductor, if that is the only ssh host you use, you can safely remove the /home/user/.ssh folder
<bmorris> I have an old 7.10 server that I need to install the sysstat package on but because 7.10 is no longer supported I can't install it with apt.  What would be the easiest/best way to install that package?
<tonytraductor> I don't seem to have a ~/.ssh dir
<paindep> I'm wondering how can I tell the binary where the so files are located...
<nanomad> tonytraductor, are you looking on the client? (not the ssh server)
<tonytraductor> you mean the laptop then?
<nanomad> tonytraductor, guess so
<tonytraductor> I DO have a ~/.ssh/known_hosts on the laptop
<tonytraductor> and it's all bunch of garbedly-gook
<tonytraductor> looks like a gpg-key or something
<arrrrw> how to control the mouse remotely (without transfareing the screen)
<tonytraductor> are you saying I should delete this file?
<nanomad> tonytraductor, the file associates one IP.address with its ssh key
<arrrrw> my remote desktop does not  refresh. whats wrong?
<tonytraductor> what if I just rename ~/.ssh to ~/oldssh or something...just in case I find I need this again
<tonytraductor> I'm going to do that
<nanomad> tonytraductor, thats right tto
<mib_ymnu8k> hello
<nanomad> tonytraductor, just remember that everytime you public IP changes, you'll have to do that again
<mib_ymnu8k> how do you activate/deactivate the number keypad
<arrrrw> mib_ymnu8k: numlock? or FN+NUM?
<Great_Anta_Baka> hey guys i just installed dialupadmin.. where do i find the directory in ubuntu where html pages are installed to by default
<mib_ymnu8k> when I press any number there it doesn't write anything
<tonytraductor> the public IP hasn't change in about a year
<Great_Anta_Baka> /var/www only has index.html
<tonytraductor> still hangs when I do ssh me@domain
<Celauran> tonytraductor, It may even be worth looking into something like no-ip so you can connect via hostname rather than IP
<pc> Great_Anta_Baka: what html pages are you looking for?
<nanomad> tonytraductor, try with the public IP first
<mib_ymnu8k> but numlock is on
<Great_Anta_Baka> i am trying to find where dialup admin is installed to
<tonytraductor> Celauran, that's what ddclient and dydns is for
<Great_Anta_Baka> i want to access the front end
<nanomad> mib_ymnu8k, try using xkbset
<Great_Anta_Baka> but need to know the path first
<tonytraductor> I have a domain name supposedly attached to the box
<pc> Great_Anta_Baka: dpkg --listfiles dialupadmin
<Great_Anta_Baka> ah.. ty
<mib_ymnu8k> there is a combination of keys
<tonytraductor> but it isn't working
<bmorris> How can I install an old package for 7.04?
<mib_ymnu8k> that activates it
<mib_ymnu8k> but I don't remember it
<_Brun0_> Is there an applet to add to gnome panel like System Monitor but instead of showin a graph it shows number? Like: mem: 512/3000mb cpu: 80%
<Doonz> Hey can someone help me downgrade mdadm 2.6.7 to 2.6.4
<corne> i not
<natsukashi> Which file system is optimal for running Ubuntu/Debian?
<natsukashi> ext2 or ext3?
<tonytraductor> I'm able to ssh in here, using the router assigned IP address, but I'm not so sure that would work if I was not here at home
<_Brun0_> Nat_RH, ext3
<nanomad> natsukashi, ext3
<arrrrw> ext3 is better
<corne> ext3
<natsukashi> thanks
<_Brun0_> until ext4 is really stable
<leOn> is there an official repos for jaunty with the w32codecs package ?
<arrrrw> ^^
<corne> i have ext4
<gaelfx>  I'm having an issue with DVD playback, if I insert the DVD and open it directly, it plays fine, but if I pause or stop the playback, I can no longer use the DVD at all until I eject and reinsert, how to diagnose/fix the problem?
<nanomad> corne, im using XFS instead ;)
<arrrrw> I had trouble with ext4
<corne> try other player
<nanomad> same here
<corne> tux is my best friend
<arrrrw> cool
<nanomad> tonytraductor, maybe dydns isnt working
<arrrrw> my remote desktop does not  refresh. whats wrong? (gonna stop pasting this after this time...)
<nanomad> arrrrw, try posting that question on the forums if here nobody can help you ....
<michalr4> asd
<arrrrw> yea
<tonytraductor> hmmmmm...checking at dydns.com shows that my dydns domain should be forwarding to my box
<tonytraductor> sort of
<tonytraductor> the IP address is one number off
<nanomad> tonytraductor, so it is not
<nanomad> ;)
<nicros> i'm on Ubuntu 9.04, everything works perfectly but when i connect via VNC the keyboard map is jacked.  what could be wrong?
<tonytraductor> xxx.xxx.1.1 is what it has, while my box is xxx.xxx.1.100
<nanomad> tonytraductor, hah, gotcha
<tonytraductor> does that mean there is an error in my ddlclient?
<nanomad> tonytraductor, you are telling ddns your LAN IP address
<Retro198909> Can anyone help me with record my desktop program?
<tonytraductor> hmmmm
<nanomad> tonytraductor, try using the client inside the router, it is easier
<corne> 1.100 and 1.1 are they not the same?
<tonytraductor> I'm not sure what the means...the client inside the router
<Retro198909> How can I record sound directly from my pc
<grawity> corne: IP addresses? No. Versions? Usually yes.
<corne> o ip
<nanomad> tonytraductor, you said that in the router there is an option for dynamic dns
<nanomad> tonytraductor, try using that
<Retro198909> someone help me please
<wes_> leOn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<tonytraductor> I just changed the IP address in the dydns web interface, let me try that
<tonytraductor> the thing is, ddclient should keep that updated
<nanomad> tonytraductor, you have WRT54g?
<corne> i am downloading ubuntu studio wath are big changes (please not the programms)
<lmomrt> hello
<leOn> wes_: thanks
<lmomrt> is there are some hungarian people? xD
<wes_> leOn, your welcome
<tonytraductor> yeah...fixing the IP address at dydns.com did the trick and allowed me in, but, now I have to determine why ddclient is not keeping this value correctly updated
<gaelfx> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Soul_Shadow> Ok new problem running java5 & now its scrampling my text laoding inproper & all kinds of weird crap.. This is a brand new pc on Ubuntu 9.04 what is going on>???
<lmomrt> 1000 köszönet :)
<nanomad> tonytraductor, beacuse the PC has an internal IP (ddclient looks at the IP of eth0, not at that of the router)
<Soul_Shadow> I instaleld java5-jre becasue java6-jre would not function
<Soul_Shadow> java5 was working yesterday & now itds all fubar
<tonytraductor> but it was working on PCLOS, and sent dydns the router assigned IP addy
<Retro198909> Anyone good with record my desktop?
<nanomad> tonytraductor, you should use the utility inside the router (look under Setup -> DDNS in the router web page)
<corne> can you chat in terminal
<Soul_Shadow> anyone have any idea's why my java is so effed up??
<tonytraductor> but that will forward the domain to the router, and not the box, no?
<tonytraductor> of course, I did tell the router to forward ssh through port 22 to the box
<Retro198909> Anyone good with record my desktop?
<corne> try google
<nanomad> tonytraductor, so it will work ;)
<Soul_Shadow> to chat in terminal u would have to use somthing like BitchX right?? u can apt-get install bitchX* to instal latest one
<gaelfx> am I the only one having troubles with DVD playback?
<Retro198909> gaelfx, install ubuntu restricts in the add/remove
<Soul_Shadow> Need help with java still now its freaking out logging me off scrambling my text & not loading correctly..
<gaelfx> Soul_Shadow: I believe you can also use Finch
<gaelfx> Retro198909: no, I can playback, but if I pause or stop, I can't start playing the disc again
<Soul_Shadow> Yeah but BitchX is alot more cooler to use & alot of handy commands :)
<Soul_Shadow> BitchX has teh whole terminal usage thing down pat. so anyone with only terminal screen can chat
<corne> how can i use my iPod on ubuntu
<thiebaude> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Retro198909> corne, download gtkpod
<Soul_Shadow> Can anyone assist with java issues I re-installed this crap I dunno how many times
<corne> thanks
<Retro198909> add/remove
<Soul_Shadow> u can also do in terminal apt-get install gtkpod*
<Soul_Shadow> sorry sudo apt-get insatll
<Pici> Soul_Shadow: Please do not suggest or use wildcards when installing packages.
<Retro198909> corne, what generation is ur ipod?
<eurythmia> I added to entries to my $PATH in ~/.bashrc, specifically: "export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/.progs/bin:$HOME/.bin"  ... when I go to run the programs located in those directories from bash, all is good, but when I use the kde run dialog (accessed via alt+F2) those directories are not part of the searched path. How might I remedy this? I'm using Jaunty with kde 4 (nobody in kubuntu has answered yet, so I'm asking here)
 * Soul_Shadow slaps everyone with a java qustion
<Pici> !patience | Soul_Shadow
<ubottu> Soul_Shadow: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Nemorino> hi people!
<Threetimes> Hi, I extracted a .iso file and all file names are ending with ;1. How de I remove this?
<Nemorino> can i ask someone to configure my xorg.conf for a lcd monitor?
<Pici> eurythmia: Have you logged out of your KDE session since you made those changes?
<Soul_Shadow> Eury kde is brooken & buggy
<Taim> If you are trying to report a bug when your system freezes with no warning, errors, logs or patterns, who, what, where, why, how should I file a bug?
<Soul_Shadow> Ubuntu runs a bit smoother
<eurythmia> Pici, yes, I have.
<nanomad> tonytraductor, you can also try using ddclient -use=web to solve the IP issue
<Taim> I followed the bug reporting pages, but it really doesn't have a "dunno" category.
 * Soul_Shadow shouts Kubuntu is broken/buggy Ubuntu runs smoother & easyer to use..
<eurythmia> Soul_Shadow, you'll have to quantify that statement with empiric data before I even consider it a worthwhile statement
<dayo> Soul_Shadow: and also: gnome > kde
<Pici> eurythmia: You may have to modify .profile instead, since KDE probably isn't launching through bash.
<LjL> !offtopic | Soul_Shadow
<ubottu> Soul_Shadow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Graur> i need some help in creating my own live ubuntu 9.04 iso, with my own appearance settings(backgrouund, theme, font size) defined
<Soul_Shadow> Eury I used kubuntu the packages are broken & the kde desktop is buggy, everyhting is fubar
<Pici> Soul_Shadow: Stop.
<eurythmia> Pici, okay, thanks, I'll give that a shot. Additionally, thank you for being helpful instead of bating me ;)
<Threetimes> Hi, I extracted a .iso file and all file names are ending with ;1. How de I remove this?
<Threetimes> e.g. readme.txt;1 instead of just readme.txt
<eurythmia> Soul_Shadow, you ignored what I said. "Empiric data" i.e. numbers and/or specific errors. For all I know, PEBKAC is the case.
<Soul_Shadow> I found out the hard way KDE 8.10 & 9.04 suck..   I still have the cd's :P
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thiebaude> thanks pici
<bastid_raZor> Threetimes, you could rename them with mv filename newfilename
<Threetimes> bastid_raZor: all of them? i'm talking about five filled cd's, hundreds of files
<eurythmia> Pici, I'm about to log back out and in to see if that worked, I'll let you know when I get back.
<bastid_raZor> Threetimes, i'm sure there is a script one could write to do this.. i am not savvy enough to know what it is though.
<eurythmia> Pici, it did work, thanks for the help :)
<Taim> Threetimes: in terminal, type "apt-cache search batch rename"
<Threetimes> bastid_raZor: that's exactly what i think too, renaming 802 files manually isn't fun :P
<Threetimes> Taim: i'll try that
<Pici> eurythmia: sure, np
<Taim> Threetimes: There are many tools out there that can help with that.  Though it may not be exactly what you are looking for.
<Retro198909> record my desktop - help please
<Threetimes> Taim: I'll try "prefixsuffix - gui application that renames batches of files"
<Retro198909> record my desktop - help please
<Retro198909> record my desktop - help please
<Taim> Threetimes: Good luck.
<Retro198909> record my desktop - help please
<thiebaude> Retro198909: stop
<eurythmia> Retro198909, apt-get install recordmydesktop
<eurythmia> there, helped.
<Retro198909> no I need to record the sound
<eurythmia> Retro198909, have you tried the recordmydesktop docs?
<Retro198909> yeah, it did not help
<bullgard4> 'man NetworkManager': "Each skript receives two arguments..." I suppose that NetworkManager will call these scripts together with these 2 arguments. Where (in what file) are these 2 arguments of the NetworkManager stored?
<eurythmia> Retro198909, If you want to record desktop and sound, you might have better luck using a moderately recent version of VLC anyways. It has options to record desktop using V4L/V4L2, and capturing soundcard output
<eseven73> Retro198909, have you tried wink?
<Retro198909> I just want to record sound from the emulator im running
<Retro198909> no, what is wink?
<eseven73> Retro198909, nevermind I thought you just needed video sorry
<Retro198909> Im going to try VLC
<bodom> hiho
<Retro198909> eurythmia, Thanks for giving me the program
<eseven73> what is the path to mysql database files?
<eurythmia> Retro198909, no problem. I actually found out about those capabilities quite by accident when I was trying to figure out some streaming stuff yesterday.
<pepperjack> Threetimes: hey. something like: for i in ./*; do mv $i $(echo $i | sed 's,1$,,'); done   for example would work id think
<natsukashi> Why does moving take such time when resizeing is really fast? >.> *random rant*
<Travis-421> gnome-terminal has a number of terminal sizes available to select in the Terminal menu.  Is there any way to change what sizes can be selected?
<grawity> natsukashi: Resizing simply changes the number in the partition table. Moving needs...well, _move_ all data.
<dusty_> Hey guys I am having issues with the cisco vpnclient in the sense that it keeps making my kernel crash once connected to the VPN.  I have done a load of googling and found that I Need to re-compile a vanilla kernel what would be the best/safest/easiest way to do this on UBuntu Jaunty ?
<brak_> ja
<gaelfx>  I'm having an issue with DVD playback, if I insert the DVD and open it directly, it plays fine, but if I pause or stop the playback, I can no longer use the DVD at all until I eject and reinsert, how to diagnose/fix the problem?
<arrrrw> gaelfx: tried VLC?
<irch> Hello guys. I`m trying to set up a dual display for my notebook (LCD + additional monitor). Somehow, x server can`t detect the external display (connected on the VGA port), but i have a mirror image on it. xrandr -q shows me the stats only for my native LCD. I`m using Ubuntu 8.10 with Catalyst 9.4, video card being an ati hd2400xt. Any suggestion on what to do next ?
<Retro198909> gaelfx, what program are u using?
<gaelfx> I've tried Movie Player and VLC
<arrrrw> irch: have you tried to connect the monitor before boot?
<Retro198909> oh
<irch> arrrrw: yes. I have rebooted the machine several times while the external LCD was connected.
<arrrrw> irch: are/where there properitary drivers available? (they might help, but I guess you all ready chose them if they where available)
<Yanick_> Hi, I'm sick of gFTP crashing all the time when transfering files (the problem hasn't been resolved in two years, wth?) anyone have a better FTP client to suggest?
<irch> arrrrw: i`ve just installed catalyst 9.4 from ATI / AMD website like 10 minutes ago.
<tonytraductor> oddly...i just checked the dydns host update logs, and since I manually updated the IP, ddclient has updated it again, and correctly, while, I can see that before I did the manual update, ddclient had updated it incorrecly
<pepperjack> Yanick_: ftp
<eseven73> Yancho, filezilla is good
<arrrrw> irch: no idea, sry
<irch> arrrrw: the issues seems to be bot with the drivers, but with the "system" failing to detect the external LCD
<Yanick_> pepperjack, ftp? there's no package of the name...?
<irch> arrrrw: I see. Thanks anyway
<arrrrw> irch: are you using ubuntu 9.04?
<irch> arrrrw: No. I`m using 8.10
<Yanick_> pepperjack, you mean the command line?
<Doonz> hey does anyone know howto get libc6-udeb to install on 8.10
<arrrrw> irch: you might want to update, multi-mon support was improved somehow (but I don't know in which way, just worked better for me and I read about it somewhere)
<Doonz> or can someon explain to me howto install a *.udeb file
<tonytraductor> I wrote my own ftp client in tcl/tk, tclup, info here: http://www.baldwinlinguas.com
<tonytraductor> of course, it lacks a lot of the gui features of gftp
<tonytraductor> but it works for me
<Luigi> Hi. When is the next LTS release planned to be?
<ikonia> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<tonytraductor> I also incorporated ftp functions in the text editor I wrote, TclText (http://freshmeat.net/projects/tickletext/)
<Pici> Luigi: Either 10.04 or 10.10
<tonytraductor> that way I can edit my webpages in the text editor and up/download them from my servers, and stuff like that
<bullgard4> 'man NetworkManager': "Each skript receives two arguments..." I suppose that NetworkManager will call these scripts together with these 2 arguments. Where (in what file) are these 2 arguments of the NetworkManager stored?
<tonytraductor> it's a pretty good text editor
<Yanick_> tonytraductor, there is no ftp client on that page
<mikechelen> Luigi, see http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatIsubuntu/releases
<tonytraductor> opps, should have been http://www.baldwinsoftware.com
<tonytraductor> baldwinlinguas.com is my translation business
<tonytraductor> sorry
<tonytraductor> tclup is very, very basic, at this juncture
<Luigi> So, will there be a way to upgrade directly from 8.04 to the next LTS release when it comes?
<Yanick_> tonytraductor, hehe
<tonytraductor> you might just want to try something like kftp, really
<Pici> Luigi: yes.
<hateball> Luigi: Yes
<Luigi> Ok, thanks
<eseven73> Filezilla is probably the best GUI FTP client for any platform
 * bc can't believe Amazon has linux versions of their MP3 Downloader, and specifically an Ubuntu 8.10 version... on the page.
<rusty> hihi
<chadi> Hello. Can I have the original version of sources.list for jaunty jackalope?
<Darael> rusty: heelo.
<Guest78953> is there an easy way to find out if i am running a 64 or a 32 bit system
<Guest78953> i know it might be a stupid question :D
<hateball> Guest78953: "uname -a" check at the end of the line
<arrrrw> Guest78953: if you don't know what it is it's probably 32 bit
<Luigi> Also, yesterday I set synaptic to start installing the recommended packages for all new packages. Can I get it to retroactively apply this now to all packages that do not have their recommended packages?
<Guest78953> kk
<Guest78953> thanks
<Guest78953> is i686 32bit?
<sebsebseb> Guest78953: yes,  just the newer one
<hateball> Guest78953: yes
<Guest78953> ok
<Guest78953> cool
<Guest78953> thanks
<hateball> Luigi: Are you talking about the "proposed" repos?
<noelferreira> anyone installed cairo-dock 2.0 in ubuntu 9.04 amd64 with success?
<Yanick_> tonytraductor, what was that "enter your username" dialog when executing install.sh?
<needhelp1> I tried to upgrade Open Office on my Ubuntu setup and got this error:
<needhelp1> Error authenticating some packages
<needhelp1> It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages.
<needhelp1> So nothing was upgraded. I've tried multiple times.
<FloodBot3> needhelp1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needhelp1> anyone seen this error before?
<chadi> Hello. Can I have the original version of sources.list for jaunty jackalope?
<Luigi> hateball: ummm, no, I mean when I've installed packages through pt-get and aptitude up until now it suggested recommended packages to me, and now it installs them automatically. I want all of those that I haven't yet installed. (I'm on 8.04)
<tonytraductor> the install script makes a dir .tclup in your /home, so it needs to know your username
<Yanick_> tonytraductor, good to know
<tonytraductor> it puts configs, profiles in the .tclup (basically, saves your ftp server info)
<IntoxicKat> Hi!
<tonytraductor> of course, I should have just put something like uname=$(whoami) in there to do that automatically, huh..in the install script
<hateball> Luigi: Ah right, gotcha. Cant say I know a way tho :/
<Yanick_> tonytraductor, "/usr/bin/env: wish8.5: No such file or directory"
<tonytraductor> you don't have Tcl8.5 installed
<Yanick_> ah
<needhelp1> im having some problems updating Open Office.. it give me the error that  Error authenticating some packages  It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages.
<needhelp1> any one ever seen this?
<garchonix> is possible to read a long output (ie a rsync --progress --verbose) line bye line in a script and use escape chars to output everything on the same screen line?
<Yanick_> tonytraductor, I have tcl 8.4 (from apt-get install tcl)
<garchonix> (s/bye/by)
<Yanick_> tonytraductor, still does not work
<irch> Any suggestion on why a system won`t detect an external LCD connected to VGA port of a notebook ?
<tonytraductor> you'll actually need to have tcl8.5, tk8.5, tcllib
<tonytraductor> you can just sudo apt-get tcl8.5 tk8.5 tcllib
<KingKimi> i upgraded ubuntu to 904... but now, i am getting vlc , ogle , restricted extras in the synaptic.. help me to get that
<mathias__> hi, did anybody manage to get ConVirt running on Ubuntu 9.04? I keep gettings "No module named xen.xend.XendClient". I have no idea what to do ...
<Yanick_> tonytraductor, using synaptic...
<tonytraductor> ok, search in synaptic and you'll find them
<IntoxicKat> When ubuntu show me a chek disk (one partition) and then show me an error: Inode 614528 was part of the orphaned inode list. IGNORED. Delete inode 704531 has zero dtime. Fix(Y)? ...What i need do?
<noelferreira> anyone installed cairo-dock 2.0 in ubuntu 9.04 amd64 with success?
<KingKimi> i cant see ogle in synaptic.. how to get that ?
<sipior> IntoxicKat: type "y" (or return)
<needhelp1> can anyone help me with some errors dealing with updating open office?
<Yanick_> tonytraductor, you should have added all the required packages in the README
<Yanick_> tonytraductor, needs package Img too
<tonytraductor> I should have, yeah
<tonytraductor> oh yeah
<tonytraductor> wait, I thought that was part of tcllib, but maybe not
<IntoxicKat> -sipior. But i'm unsure, because i don't know if my hd will dead.
<tonytraductor> actually, it shouldn't need Img, I don't know why I have package require Img in there
<tonytraductor> probably because I copied some code over from a little tool I made to take a screenshot and upload it to my server
<Yanick_> tonytraductor, well, I can't start it because it says : "Error in startup script: can't find package Img"
<tonytraductor> I wrote that one first
<Yanick_> tonytraductor, what package do I need to install? there is no "Img"
<sipior> IntoxicKat: zero dtime entries generally represent minor filesystem "damage" which fsck will fix for you.
<tonytraductor> gksu gedt /usr/local/bin/tclup     then remove the line that says "package require Img"
<needhelp1> anyone else having problems updating openoffice?
<tonytraductor> gksu gedit /usr/local/bin/tclup
<tonytraductor> sorry
<sipior> IntoxicKat: start to worry if you see lots and lots of them :-)
<Yanick_> tonytraductor, trying
<KingKimi> when installling ubuntu again, i just gave my country as USA .. now i want to change my country so that synaptic downloads from my country's server..... so how to change ?
<sipior> IntoxicKat: had it been a while since this particular filesystem was mounted?
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I'm having trouble with my ATI mobility Radeon X600 card. The Restricted drivers from ATI is for some reason causing problems
<IntoxicKat> sipior: If i see data lost?
<kaktuskatta> I'm not able to launch either opera or openoffice
<tonytraductor> yeah, it definitely doesn't need Img
<Yanick_> tonytraductor, k
<Yanick_> hehe
<kaktuskatta> I have to use the restricted drivers in order to get a higher resolution than 1280x1024
<tonytraductor> I had written the screenshot snapper/uploader in response to my nephew, who had written something similar in perl
<tonytraductor> I told him, anything he could do in perl, I could do in tcl/tk, and better
<kaktuskatta> Where can I seek help regarding this problem
<kaktuskatta> ?
<tonytraductor> and I did
<needhelp1> how can i get the full details of the error so i can post it?
<sipior> IntoxicKat: i'm simply saying that the error message you asked about is generally minor, and you shouldn't worry unless you notice other, more pathological behaviour. of course, it never hurts to have a current set of backups...
<IntoxicKat> sipior: No, always i worked with the partitions monted.
<needhelp1> getting errors when im updating openoffice.. how can i get the full details of the error?
<tonytraductor> not that I know much about perl, but I was able to read his script, then "translate" it to tcl/tk, give it a nice gui, and add more features
<henrik-> HHi. I need some help with Ubuntu 9.04 and RaLink RT2600 drivers for an Airlink101 AWLC5025. Is the RT2600 chipset supported?
<tonytraductor> the kid's a genius, though.  He was part of Amarok dev a couple of years ago, and he's only 17 years old now
<kaktuskatta> PM me please if you got a clue
<tonytraductor> of course, I first exposed him to Linux
<kaktuskatta> I did try to reinstall the drivers
<KingKimi> when installling ubuntu again, i just gave my country as USA .. now i want to change my country so that synaptic downloads from my country's server.....  how to change ?  help
<needhelp1> can anyone tell me how to view the full error details? im trying to update open office and im getting errors
<ValuedCustomer> Got a question about fixing a video problem using the Ubuntu live CD.
<irch> Any one here has any idea on how I can "force" my system to detect an external display connected to VGA port? I have image on the external LCD (mirror), but other than that I can not do any thing (resolution, etc).
<IntoxicKat> -sipior: So, The other message is this: Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found. Fix(Y)?
<Celauran> KingKimi, Try System -> Administration -> Software Sources and select the correct location in Download from: list
<tonytraductor> say...why doesn't pidgin go to my systray in openbox?
<tonytraductor> if I close the buddy list, it closes the app
<tonytraductor> kopete will go to the systray
<needhelp1> could be your settings in pidgin tonytraductor
<sipior> IntoxicKat: it's fine, really.
<bodom> you can change that in the preferences
<needhelp1> yeah
<grawity> tonytraductor: Check Preferences -> System Tray Icon
<needhelp1> can anyone tell me how to view the full error details ?
<needhelp1> im trying to update open office and im getting errors
<tonytraductor> oh, let me look at that
<tonytraductor> yep...doh
<tonytraductor> it was set to "show systray icon: never"
<bodom> tonytrductor: and set on always visible or sth like this
<KingKimi> Celauran: thnx .. got it
<needhelp1> im not even sure if thats possible
<needhelp1> i think it is though
<ValuedCustomer> What files need to be saved from a Live CD session to a hard drive to keep video changes when you
<Yanick_> tonytraductor, seriously... I don't know how this program works sorry man
<IntoxicKat> -sipior: Ok. So, you recomend me that i say YES to all questions about the chek disk?
<Yanick_> gotta go anyway
<sipior> IntoxicKat: unless you have reason to believe the disk is physically damaged or the filesystem is severely trashed, it's best to let fsck do its thing.
<ValuedCustomer> you have an X11 virtual video device?
<henrik-> !rt2600
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2600
<sipior> IntoxicKat: fsck is usually smart enough to bail out and complain if it comes upon a problem it can't handle.
<wes_> iratsu, open System/Preferences/Display/Detect monitors see if that helps
<ValuedCustomer> Gah, can't type. What files need to be saved other than 'xorg.conf' to use the video settings from a Live CD?
<needhelp1> anyoen know how i can veiw full error details?
<tonytraductor> yeah...I told you...kind of basic
<tonytraductor> it doesn't do much hand-holding...sorry
<needhelp1> tonytraductor: i didnt see you reply
<ValuedCustomer> 'xorg.conf' has a reference to 'Virtual	1280 1024''. Where is information about 'Virtual' stored?
<needhelp1> you were talking to me i take it tonytraductor?
<tonytraductor> I'm sorry needhelp1, I didn't even see your question.  I was responding to Yanick
<tonytraductor> oh, about updating OOo
<volo1> I suddenly went broke and have a sudden mortgage payment due. My Internet was turned off and so I'm using my neighbor's Internet until I can pay the bill. (She says it's okay.) I do PHP Web Development and am very experienced. Any of you fellow Ubuntians know where I can go to get some PHP work? Please help -- very desperate. Sorry in advance for posting here.
<needhelp1> oh.. thats ok.. when updating open office on ubuntu 9.04, hes getting errors.. im wondering how you can see the .. yeah
<tonytraductor> yeah, I've been seeing a lot of related questions on the e-list about that
<tonytraductor> seems that lotso folks are getting errors updating to 3.1
<needhelp1> how can i see the full error details.. its a friend thats having the issues
<monotonous> guys i have a firefox issue does anyone have time/inclination to give me some advice...?
<needhelp1> monotonous: whats your problem
<tonytraductor> I'm still just using 3.0, serves my needs, but I understand that 3.1 has some useful functions for people who need righttoleft languages and stuff
<sander> volo1, maybe you should start writing letters to private companies?
<needhelp1> tonytraductor: is there a way that he can get the error details so he can give them to me?
<needhelp1> maybe in terminal
<volo1> sander: thanks. It's on my list.
<IntoxicKat> sipior: Ok.
<bullgard4> 'man NetworkManager': "Each skript receives two arguments..." I suppose that NetworkManager will call these scripts together with these 2 arguments. Where (in what file) are these 2 arguments of the NetworkManager stored?
<{g}> Hey People! Whats a good way to add a root-terminal application starter to a drawer?
<sander> using sarcasm is not an option :p
<needhelp1> monotonous: dont pm.. ask in the channel
<grawity> {g}: "gksudo gnome-terminal", maybe?
<deever> anyone here who brought an m-audio delta66 to work under intrepid?
<monotonous> ok sorry
<volo1> sander: oh, no, not sarcasm, trust me. thanks for your help
<vices> what's a good 'cycle background picture' utility?
<Celauran> needhelp1, Are the errors not in /var/log/apt/term.log?
<monotonous> so i tried completely removing firefox and the reinstalling it but its exactly the same
<volo1> monotonous: what was your issue?
<tonytraductor> well, needhelp1, run the update again and copy the errors
<needhelp1> im more so asking how to check the erorrs.. i dont know how
<tonytraductor> that's about all I can think of
<SirErugor> vices, imagemagick
<vices> SirErugor, thank you sir
<needhelp1> so in terminal i would type .. ? Celauran
<needhelp1> view /var/log/apt/term.log   ?'
<Celauran> needhelp1, sudo less /var/log/apt/term.log
<SirErugor> vices, it supplies the display cmd
<monotonous> firefox wont display my bookmarks even though they are in the bookmark toolbar list and also it wont let me use the forward/back buttons
<needhelp1> ahh great thanks celauran
<tonytraductor> I wasn't sure where apt logs errors
<{g}> grawity: that starts nothing
<volo1> monotonous: rename ~/.mozilla and to ~/.mozilla.LAST (Do you know how to do this at command line?)
<mib_hujithwq> hi I am not able to boot due to "The device node for the root filesystem is missing" error
<volo1> monotonous: remove "and" from my last msg. typo
<mib_hujithwq> can any body suggest how to resolve it?
<monotonous> in terminal?
<pepperjack> monotonous: what volo1 said you can always move the bookmarks.html file from .mozilla.LAST
<volo1> monotonous: yes
<SirErugor> vices, you can use it like this: display -window root something.png
<monotonous> dont know how to do that... im rubbish!
<vices> ohh
<parapanghelescu> Hi there ....anyone gotta help with a complete setup for vnc4server/client ????
<tonytraductor> I gotta go eat something
<volo1> monotonous: I'll send a PM
<vices> i would like it to be automatic, just looking at pictures from a directory
<mib_hujithwq> also it says "system unable to create temporary node /dev/shm"
<monotonous> thanks!
<IntoxicKat> Mmm, How i know if the partition is mounted in read only? If i started in safe mode my ubuntu?
<SirErugor> vices, hehe oh.. missed that part but you could make a script that does it periodically?
<Shockrates> hello
<needhelp1> Celauran: will the "sudo less /var/log/apt/term.log" have any sensitive information ? safe to post in public?
<Shockrates> does anyone know how can i spread stereo sound from 2 speakers to 5.1?
<pepperjack> IntoxicKat: use mount command
<Celauran> needhelp1, It's just a log from apt-get
<SirErugor> vices, maybe use:  gbackground - Program to change the gnome background periodically
<needhelp1> so its safe ?
<pepperjack> IntoxicKat: to remount something like mount -o remount,rw /mountpoint
<Celauran> needhelp1, Yeah, it's just a log of what has been installed
<IntoxicKat> pepperjack: But if the partition is mounted in R/W mode, how to cahnge the mode?
<Celauran> needhelp1, if apt-get is producing errors, they should be there
<vices> SirErugor, hum, I'll keep looking for something already created and script it in the end only if its needed
<pepperjack> IntoxicKat: the remount command above
<Celauran> needhelp1, Otherwise, just try installing again and copy the errors from the terminal
<polip> whats up bitches?
<SirErugor> vices, I think gbackground is the tool for you :)
<parapanghelescu> hello .....someone familiar with a complete setup of vnc4server ????
<IntoxicKat> -pepperjack. Thks so much!
<Shockrates> pilio: whassup bi-atch?
<Shockrates> polip:
<ikonia> Shockrates: please tone down the language
<Shockrates> does anyone know how can i spread stereo sound from 2 speakers to 5.1?
<Darael> chadi:Mine's in the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu.com/169790/ - note that it's set for the UK mirror, but you can change mirrors if need be from system->administration->software sources
<polip> LoL Shockrates  tone down the lanuage
<vices> SirErugor, thank you!
<vices> SirErugor, how do I tell which version of ubuntu I have?
<ikonia> vices: lsb_release -a
<vices> ikonia, ^^
<kebomix> hello , i can't run online tv with mythtv ?
<SirErugor> vices, .. and you're welcome :)
<Shockrates> does anyone know how can i spread stereo sound from 2 speakers to 5.1?
<bobsaccamano> hi..is there a fully transparent drop down console window frontend for Intrepid?
<ph8> morning, can anyone tell me how to find out what 'chipset' (right word?) my intel ("Intel Corporation 82Q35") graphics card is? i965? i* ?
<SirErugor> vices, oh and lsb_release -rs :)
<ikonia> ph8: does lspci --vv not give you any better info ?
<Jygga> hi my touchpad apparently has some issues http://www.pastey.net/114017 im on jaunty right now but it was the same on hardy and intrepid if i remember right (just dusted this thing off)
<Jygga> this manifests as the cursor hanging there for a few seconds
<Jygga> has somebody in here encountered such ?
<ph8> ikonia, not really, pastebin => http://pastebin.com/m2fc153ed
<bobsaccamano> hi..totem player is unable to play .mp4 files..any alternatives?
<{g}> Hey People! Whats a good way to add a root-terminal application starter to a drawer? I thought there was some way to show a root terminal in the main menu, but i forgot how.
<SirErugor> bobsaccamano, mplayer, blc
<SirErugor> bobsaccamano, vlc that is
<deever> anyone here who brought an m-audio delta66 to work in intrepid?
<ikonia> ph8: that is the chip according to google/intels site
<parapanghelescu> hmmmm ....no one able to share some infos about setting up the vnc4server ????
<ph8> ikonia: yes it's an intel chip?
<bobsaccamano> SirErugor, vlc isnt playing it either
<SirErugor> bobsaccamano, oh sorry, but mplayer can
<ikonia> ph8: that's the chipset - Intel Corporation 82Q35
<ph8> so what do people mean when they say i965?
<Halitech> bobsaccamano, do you have the restricted codecs installed?
<bobsaccamano> SirErugor, ok..thanks
<bobsaccamano> Halitech, i dont think so...whats the package name?
<ikonia> ph8: that's a different chip as I'm reading it
<SirErugor> bobsaccamano, np :)
<Halitech> bobsaccamano, ubuntu-restricted
<Shockrates> TRY HELPING ME FOR A CHANGE. does anyone know how can i spread stereo sound from 2 speakers to 5.1?
<ikonia> Shockrates: clam down please
<Shockrates> i wont clam
<bobsaccamano> Halitech, thanks
<Shockrates> until someone tells me
<ikonia> Shockrates: I'll ask you one time only, please calm down, someone will help when/if they can
<ikonia> ph8: http://www.intel.com/design/chipsets/datashts/316966.htm
<ph8> thx
<bobsaccamano> Shockrates, dude this is an open source channel...we are all volunteers here
<sebsebseb> !patience |  Shockrates
<ubottu> Shockrates: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Halitech> bobsaccamano, if you have kubuntu or xubuntu, you would use kubuntu-restricted or xubuntu-restricted
<bobsaccamano> Halitech, nah..im on Intrepid
<ikonia> ph8: it looks like reading that document that actually is the chipset for the video
<bobsaccamano> Halitech, ill get it..no sweat
<Halitech> bobsaccamano, ok, just thought I'd point it out just in case :)
<Celauran> Beyond creating an entry in /etc/ld.so.conf.d and running ldconfig, anyone know what else I need to do to get a new library directory recognized?
<Darael> bobsaccamano: If I remember correctly, the package is actually ubuntu-restricted-extras rather than just ubunru-restricted
<Shockrates> 1558 people and noone knows, how can i spread stereo to 5.1 ?
<Halitech> Darael, bobsaccamano correct, forgot the -extras :(
<tones> Shockrates: most of those people are bots...
<eseven73> or clones
<grawity> Shockrates: I think about 80% of those people are either sleeping, AFK, or simply not listening. Or bots, yeah.
<sebsebseb> Shockrates: try  ubuntuforms.org
<grawity> tones: I don't think there would be that many bits.
<sebsebseb> ubuntuforums.org
<WindowSmasher> Hey all. I'm having trouble with my ubuntu 9.04 system. I've been googling, but I don't see too many people with the same performance issues that I have.
<Darael> tones: I failed the Turing Test AGAIN?
<WindowSmasher> Have there been any in-room reports regarding poor performance?
<mzz> Darael: see, that's exactly what a bot would say under these circumstances
<tones> grawity: i once entered a whole channel of them, i wouldnt be suprised
<mzz> WindowSmasher: please be more specific
<Halitech> Shockrates, might help if we had a little more info, ie, version of OS, what sound card, etc
<WindowSmasher> mzz: I am experiencing poor performance while multitasking.
<grawity> tones: This is #ubuntu on Freenode, not #some-stupid-lame-channel on EFnet.
<ikonia> tones: please don't miss-lead people
<ikonia> grawity: tone it down please
<mzz> WindowSmasher: any io going on? Running out of memory (is swap used)? Still happening with desktop effects off?
<tones> im sorry
<ikonia> no problem, thank you
<WindowSmasher> mzz: I am running an Athlon X2 with 9.04-64 4GB of DDR2 and 512 Nvidia graphics
<WindowSmasher> mzz: Turning desktop effects off gives a slight imporvment
<setuid_> I can't seem to get rid of metacity. How do I change the default wm (and still use GNOME) in Ubuntu?
<mzz> WindowSmasher: looked in system monitor or top to check if the cpu is at 100% usage while it's slow or if it's io-bound (or something else)?
<Halitech> WindowSmasher, have you installed the restricted drivers for the video card?
<Hymnosis> is there a feedback to ubuntu?
<tones> setuid_: something like "gdmsetup" in terminal i think
<WindowSmasher> Yes. Nvidia drivers (recommended) were installed, restricted apps were installed, wine was installed
<mzz> WindowSmasher: both system monitor and top can also show total cpu time used by a process since startup, which can be useful
<monotonous> hi volo sorry it kicked me out of irc
<setuid_> tones, That's to change the default session, but how to I get sawfish to replace metacity under the GNOME session?
<WindowSmasher> I regret that I don't have the computer in front of me as I am at work and the computer is at home
<sjohn> Hello! I've got two problems with the 9.04 Ubuntu: 1) Audio master channel is always muted and its volume set to 3 / 100 on system bootup, so I have to reset it with alsamixer after any (re)start ... no idea why; does anybody of you ?
<setuid_> I tried changing it in gconf-editor, but that didn't help
<WindowSmasher> Maybe I should come back tonight while I have the computer running
<tones> setuid_: sorry, im no genius, i have no idea
<Halitech> WindowSmasher, might help so we can get you to try things with you
<Shockrates> Halitech: realtek alc888 sound card, ubuntu 9.04 64bit os
<WindowSmasher> mzz: I never checked the CPU, but system monitor showed normal amounts of memory being used whle using multiple programs
<setuid_> I set it in /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager
<sjohn> 2) I have a home-burnt DVD which is perfectly readable under Windows; however, Ubuntu fails to mount it. I tried to google for it, but not knowing exactly what to search for, I didn't find a way how to get to the data under linux... any ideas?
<Halitech> Shockrates, does it have 5.1 capabilities?
<WindowSmasher> Thanks all. I'll return later
<mzz> WindowSmasher: yeah, probably more useful if you come back with access to the affected system
<setuid_> The GNOME folks force-feed metacity down your throat so much
<setuid_> And everything depends on it, so you can't remove it
<Halitech> sjohn, what version of windows burned it and did you close the dvd when you were done burning it?
<setuid_> VERY stupid
<Shockrates> halitech: yes, you know just stereo sound plays only on 2 front speakers. i want to make it play at all
<Oli```> Anybody know if it's possible to use twinview in a multiseat situation (ie 2 screens per user on one shared computer)?
<bronson> Anyone know of a USB 802.11n adapter that works with Jaunty?
<sjohn> Halitech: actually, I don't know for sure,  because it was a "Harddrive video recorder" which did it
<sjohn> Halitech: probably some sort of Windows XP for Consumer Electronics
<wes_> sjohn, is this a fresh install of ubuntu ie no restricted extra packages
<TheDracle> What's the default ubuntu cursor package called?
<mzz> setuid_: "everything" does? not here, although I'm not on ubuntu
<hateball> TheDracle: DMZ
<TheDracle> hateball, Thanks!
<mzz> setuid_: some things dealing with metacity themes do, but that's not surprising
<sjohn> wes_: no, it's an upgrade of an upgrade of an upgrade, starting in 2006 or so.... never had *such* a problem while upgrading before (just other stuff with DHCP... but not this time, luckily :))
<Halitech> Shockrates, not sure then, my card doesn't support 5.1 at the moment
<sjohn> Halitech: regarding whether it was closed, hum, I don't know... shouldn't linux be able to read it anyway, just as windows does?
<Halitech> sjohn, might not have closed the dvd so the program can add more later, and not if it wasnt closed it wouldn't
 * genii sips and ponders UDF2.5
<stepram> afternoon all
<Shockrates> halitech: ok one last. how can i find realtek hd r1.50 driver for ubuntu. ( i have it for windows xp)
<slashzul> #freenas
<kostodo_> ive set up a samba share but my file transfer is going super slow
<kostodo_> under an MB per sec
<stepram> looking for some help with ubuntu and Firefox - firefox keeps graying out when you open it
<sjohn> Halitech: sorry, I don't understand -- why could some windows machine (not the one which burnt the DVD) read it, while linux cannot?
<wes_> sjohn, this is where you should start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Halitech> Shockrates, typically there are no 'drivers' but modules and they are usually included in the kernel, not sure about adding extra modules
<Piet> kostodo_: on debian, there's a remark on how to improve that in smb.conf
<tag> Any idea when fglrx support will be ready for the latest ubuntu?
<sjohn> wes_: hm, what does that have to do with audio channel defaults ?
<kostodo_> Piet, ?
<Piet> kostodo_:  i assume you may have that on ubuntu, too
<{g}> quit
<jorgerosa> hi
<Halitech> sjohn, sjohn could depend on the version of windows and if its a default in the system
<Hans> hi
<kostodo_> Piet, 800kb/s transfer speed seems a little too low for a default configuration?
<Hans> i have a problem...
<Celauran> kostodo_: Have you tried changing socket options? Is it slow both ways (ie. Linux to Windows and Windows to Linux)?
<vices> how do i sudo apt-get the Perl Modules XML::Parser and Gnome2::GConf  ?
<kostodo_> Celauran, havent tried the other direction yet. Only smb share, windows as the client
<stepram> hello I'm looking for some help with ubuntu and Firefox - firefox keeps graying out when you open it
<Hans> i downloaded about 43 files from a nzb file in pan, it ook about 4 hours, it finished, and now i can't find the files anywhere
<AustinS> Has anyone here ever installed .net framework with wINE?
<Celauran> Also check your Win AV. Had a problem with Comodo causing massive slowdown on the Win machine
<xangua> stepram: try firefox -safe-mode to disable all addons
<Halitech> stepram, do you have compiz enabled?
<carpii> Austin, i dont think that will work, but you could look into MONO
<Oli```> Shockrates: ALSA should support any current Reltek HDA hardware out the box
<Hans> where does pan store it nzb files?
<tones> AustinS: generally, good linuxers try and stay away from windows and wine i think
<samier> hi
<stepram> yeh using compiz was fine on 8.10 till the last few weeks
<kostodo_> Celauran, mmm, cant be the AV, have tried that.
<Piet> kostodo_: i'm sorry, will fix that immediately
<Hans> pan hasnt stored my nzb files in my home directory
<xangua> stepram: do you use jaunty and have an intel video card ¿
<sjohn> Halitech: mh, okay... do you know any way to get it readable under linux -- without access to a windows machine :/ ?
<Halitech> stepram, maybe try disabling it and see if it still happens
<Halitech> sjohn, cant say that I do sorry
<kostodo_> Piet, you've lost me...
<Hans> i checked also the hidden pan2 folder
<Hans> i dont seem to find a solution on google
<Piet> kostodo_: I was just making fun. Did you take a close look at the configuration file?
<Hans> i can't finf my stores files from pan (nzb)
<stepram>  2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP x86_64 GNU/Linux, 3gb ram and ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 2400 XT
<Hans> can't find my stored files
<Celauran> kostodo_: Are you getting 800 kb or 800 kB?
<wes_> sjohn, it has nothing to do with audio default problems it has to do with playing your dvd
<LietKynes> Hans - locate *nsb
<Hans> ok
<xangua> Hans: try locate FILE
<Hans> nzb
<stepram> tried truing off compiz but made no difference
<LietKynes> *nzb even
<Cezar> hi I forgot the module option to activate pcie hotplug for express cards and other sd integrated readers for laptops
<Hans> whats the command?
<sjohn> wes_: ah! sorry, thanks, i got mixed up with my two questions
<xangua> lcoate .................
<deever> anyone here who brought an m-audio delta66 to work in intrepid?
<Hans> locate nzb?
<xangua> *nbz
<Hans> locate nzb* i guess
<Halitech> stepram, have  you installed the restricted drivers for the video card?  any updates done lately?
<sjohn> wes_: well, but I would think that first of all I should be able to just *mount* it, no? I mean, "Movie" DVDs are just data dvds with some file tree specification, no?
<Hans> ill try that thx
<LietKynes> locate nzb should work as well
<Hans> going to try
<Piet> kostodo_: http://rc.quest.com/viewvc/samba/branches/3.0/samba/docs/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/speed.html?view=markup&pathrev=HEAD
<sjohn> wes_: and that fails with "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, etcetera"
<Cezar> anyone?
<stepram> just using the std ubuntu drivers and updates as they are issued automaticly
<sjohn> wes_: dmesg|tail: "UDF-fs: No VRS found"
<dkkong> Every since I've installed Intrepid, I've got a 0hz refresh rate that can't be changed. What gives?
<Halitech> stepram, maybe try the restricted drivers or the drivers from ati
<Hans> its saying /user/share/app-install but it isnt there
<tones> Cezar: whats the problem?
<Hans> usr/share
<stepram> just checked i am using the proprietary drivers from ati/amd
<Hans> i don't know what extension the 42 or 43 files have
<stepram> sorry just learning linux, used unix over 10 years ago, but been stuck on windows ever since
<MTecknology> I need help with printing. I added my printer and it shows up. I was auto detected. When I try to print, the status stays as Pending
<Hans> i suppose some kind of rar
<Piet> kostodo_: here's a much more readable copy of the same file, which is also included in the samba html manual package. http://ftp.softnet.tuc.gr/ftp/samba/www/docs/man/Samba3-HOWTO/speed.html#id2683680
<JEEBsv> hello, I'm currently having problems with the default RDP client in ubuntu. I'm getting a weird keyboard layout on the Windows side. I wonder if anyone would know the possible reasons for that?
<Halitech> MTecknology, what printer?
<MTecknology> Halitech: psc-1200
<Hans> what kind of extension do files have that have been downloaded by a bzn from pan?
<parapanghelescu> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Hans> inside pan preferences the download location can't be adapted
<Halitech> stepram, stepram you've got a slightly better system then me so not sure why the lag
<Hans> pan stores articles in my home dorectory
<Hans> dir
<Hans> or map/folder
<Hans> but the downloaded bzn-files aren't there
<billybigrigger> hey all
<Hans> hi billy
<Halitech> MTecknology, did you install the hplip package?
<billybigrigger> where do i setup raid in the ubuntu install? or do i set that up after install?
<MTecknology> Halitech: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/169806/
<MTecknology> Halitech: yup
<stepram> Halitech, thanks for trying it just freezes now and again, Compiz still works and and when I check top Firefox is using 100% on one processor and 2gb ram!
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Hans> billy: i think raid is being recognized as hardware
<billybigrigger> Hans, eh?
<billybigrigger> Hans, well how do i setup software raid in ubuntu?
<Celauran> Hans: Have you checked for a .pan directory? Otherwise you could try find -type f -mtime n (where n depends on when the files were downloaded)
<Hans> on my computer i have raid but i dont have to install things for that i think
<Piet> billybigrigger: you mean software raid, right?
<Piet> ok you do
<deever> anyone here who brought an m-audio delta66 to work in intrepid?
<billybigrigger> Piet, yup
<Hans> celauran: i checked my pan2 directory theres a cach with files but thats some kind of archive
<billybigrigger> Piet, i was advised not to use my motherboards raid controller, as if it fails, im screwed pretty much
<billybigrigger> Piet, so software raid 1 is what im trying to setup
<Piet> billybigrigger: try the alternate desktop cd
<parapanghelescu> anyone in the mood to set up a vncserver ???
<Halitech> MTecknology, actually looks like you need hpijs, not hplip http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PSC_1200
<billybigrigger> Piet, the text install?
<Halitech> stepram, what kinds of pages are you on when it seems to freeze?
<Piet> billybigrigger: that was most likely a good advice
<Hans> celauron how to find -type f -mtime?
<Piet> billybigrigger: yes. it may be possible with the graphical installer, too, by now, i just don't know
<Piet> billybigrigger: choose manual partioning
<MTecknology> Halitech: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/169810/
<Celauran> Hans: That's the command. Open the console, type: find -type f -mtime and set a value for mtime depending on when the files were downloaded
<Hans> celauran: what extension do downloaded files from nzb files have?
<MTecknology> Halitech: installing it
<Piet> billybigrigger: i guess you want raid1?
<billybigrigger> raid1
<Hans> ok i try that
<vmelo> hello, is there any channel available for packaging?
<Halitech> MTecknology, ok, may need to remove the printer and reinstall it after installing hpijs
<MTecknology> vmelo: -motu
<vmelo> thanks
<Hans> find -type f -mtime 3 hours????
<stepram> can be anything, normaly frezzes on homepage, which is the mozila page, since in re-installed it
<Celauran> Hans: I haven't a clue. That's why I was suggesting looking based on creation time
<stepram> Halitech, , can be anything, normally freezes on homepage, which is the mozila page, since in re-installed it
<Halitech> stepram, ok, something sounds screwy with ff then
<Hans> is "f" something stands for something?
<bouncing> Is there a way to revert all the notifications in 9.04? I sure do hate them.
<Mateo_> Hi all !
<Celauran> Hans: file, as opposed to d for directory
<erUSUL> vmelo: #ubuntu-motu
<xangua> bouncing:  remove notify osd and install notification daemon
<MTecknology> Halitech: love you :)
<Hans> hmm
<MTecknology> Halitech: an amazingly easy fix :P
<vmelo> thanks
<stepram> Halitech, yeh some of the guys i work with suggested removing java because it doesn't work well with x64???
<Rockj> Ey.
<Hans> anyway i have to go thanks
<Rockj> My dad managed to install Ubuntu over his Windows install without knowing what he did :p
<Piet> billybigrigger: so you probably have two or more physical disk drives. i'll assume you have two. in manual partitioning, create one or more partitions of the same on both disks, then choose the newly added partitions and configure them tobe "used for software raid".
<Rockj> problem is that he chosed a password with ø æ å
<Halitech> MTecknology, glad to hear that fixed it :) I usually check openprinting any time I'm setting up a printer
<Etanol> how do I install file sharing that is compatible with windows on ubuntu?
<tones> Etanol: samba
<Halitech> stepram, java used to be a sore spot but it seems to be fine now
<Rockj> and current keyboard is in english , is there a way to change this?
<Rockj> select langauge on login screen only changes to norwegian gui, and not norwegian keyboard input
<MTecknology> Halitech: thanks :)
<hwilde> Help my mouse just got confined to only the right xscreen.  I can't go back to the other one (which is the main window)
<Rockj> so I need my dad to be able to logon at Ubuntu so I can get him to install ssh so I can figure out how much damage he managed todo and if he lost any work-files and so on :p
<tones> Etanol: me again, install samba using apt and that should enable a virtual "windows network" folder in nautilus
<Halitech> Rockj, boot into single user mode and reset the user password?
<bouncing> xangua: What's the osd package?
<stepram> Halitech,  my java is still screwed cant get simplehelp to work on it, have to use IE6 on wine !
<Piet> billybigrigger: do that for bothdrives. then, on top of the selections you can make on that partitioning overview screen, select the option to setup software raid. select raid1, and select the partitions you want to join into the raid.
<xangua> bouncing: the fancy new notifications
<Mateo_> I have some troubles with gedit... I just imported some xml file in gedit, and i have some caracters (square with 0085 or 0092 in it)... it's a rss problem of gedit thing ?
<Rockj> Halitech: I can try that I guess
<Halitech> stepram, maybe try removing it then
<Mateo_> by the way, it's a french rss file
<ubuntistas> any update for network manager ? i got fed up with this crap
<Etanol> tones: if I want to share a drive then? do I mount the drive into the folder?
<Etanol> ah nvm
<Etanol> installed a gui
<bouncing> xangua: I mean there is no "osd" package -- what should I be looking for?
<hwilde> !mount > Etanol
<ubottu> Etanol, please see my private message
<tones> Etanol: i think someone else just answered that...
<Rockj> does grub always show in bootup Halitech ?
<Piet> billybigrigger: finally, you'll have a new object in the partitioning overview which is the software raid1, select that and create file systems on those. that's it.
<stepram> did it earlier but still froze, just used the package manager, no change, only plug ins are flash player and google toolbar
<Halitech> Rockj, don't think so, think you need to hit ESC when its booting and says press ESC to enter grub
<hwilde> Help my mouse just got confined to only the right xscreen.  I can't go back to the other one (which is the main window)
<middleman> Can I generate a install script for all the packages installed on a system that is broken and I have booted from a live cd on?
<xangua> bouncing: i   notify-osd                      - daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications
<stepram> Halitech,  did it earlier but still froze, just used the package manager, no change, only plug ins are flash player and google toolbar
<hwilde> !clone > middleman
<ubottu> middleman, please see my private message
<bouncing> xangua: Ah, notify-osd... Thanks!
<steve_> Is there a way to allow users that aren't the owner of a file to change permissions of that file?
<billybigrigger> Piet, thanks, gimme a sec on the phone
<Halitech> stepram, maybe try disabling flash plugin?
<Piet> Mateo_: the file contains characters that the font you use in gedit is not able to display correctly.
<Rockj> Halitech: oki, he just told me "ohh that one, seen that all the time"
<Rockj> sighs :p
<TheAncientGoat> Hey guys, is there a way for 2 users to use the same desktop session at once (for example I log in to a remote desktop, and the desktop user himself is still able to move a seperate cursor)
<tones> Rockj: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html
<LietKynes> middleman, you could also see what's in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Piet> billybigrigger: sure
<Piet> Mateo_: the number you see in the square bracket is the hexadecimal code for the character it is unable to display
<mgph> hi everyone ! can I ask one thing ?
<Piet> Mateo_: you can try to make gedit use a different font which knows how to display those characters
<unixluser> hello. this is a bit offtopic, but do u guys know how to generate single arrow version of » ?
<ubuntistas> any update for network manager ? i got fed up with this crap
<unixluser> and it's opposite direction?
<Piet> mgph: NO! ;-) just kidding
<Mateo_> Piet, yep, \x85 by example ...
<mgph> every time I open synaptic package manager or other apps supposed for only admins...it's asking passwords
<stepram> Halitech, thanks will try that tonight, time to head home for me, thanks for your help.
<Tikal> hi, i need some help, anybody please?
<Mateo_> Piet: ok, i'm going to give it a try :)
<unixluser> mgph: you already asked your q. NEXT!
<Halitech> stepram, welcome and good luck :)
<mgph> how can I avoid it >
<mgph> ?*
<Rockj> tones, Halitech : can usb keyboards be problemtic to enter grub with when trying to enter  ESC. ?
<ubuntistas> any update for network manager ? i got fed up with this crap
<Rockj> I know usb keyboard can be an issue when entering bios for example
<Rockj> not sure about grub-stage tho
<Piet> Mateo_: alright, good luck. you can look at unicode.org (i think) where it should say what this character is and which character set it belongs to
<deever> anyone here who brought an m-audio delta66 to work in intrepid?
<Rockj> he got huge issues getting into grub prompt.
<tones> Rockj: you shouldnt usually need to press esc
<Halitech> mgph, its supposed to as you need admin rights to do updates
<Tikal> how install webcam Microdia, with ID 0c45:627b Microdia PC Camera (SN9C201)
<mgph> Piet: :D
<Tikal> who knows?
<Halitech> Rockj, if the BIOS is set up with legacy USB support then no
<Rockj> tones: told him to plug in old orginal keyboard if usb-keyboard is the issue.
<unixluser> hello. this is a bit offtopic, but do u guys know how to generate single arrow version of » ? and in the opposite direction too?
<ubuntistas> any update for network manager ? i got fed up with this crap
<tones> Rockj: ok. the gist is; just select the ubuntu boot option, press e, select the kernel line, press e, and append "rw init=/bin/bash"
<Rockj> he says there isn't any "boot options"
<moxfalder> install MOUNTMANAGER and can run ! How to start this ?
<Piet> unixluser: i assume you mean these? < >
<Rockj> im trying to get him to grub... for me it looks like he only gets the   grub without userinterface prompt
<unixluser> Piet: no, smaller arrows
<Rockj> that you normally have if you only have 1 OS
<AlsaPCM> hi, does any one play trackmania in wine ?
<mgph> Halitech: yes but is there any other ways to avoid it? I just want to get one-time password for the whole session until restart
<tones> Rockj: it boots straight into ubuntu? thats a problem
<Piet> unixluser: also known as "lesser than" and "greater than"
<Rockj> which means he atleast managed to write over his orginal OS :p
<Rockj> *laughs*
<Piet> unixluser: ah the french single quotes
<sjohn> Halitech: thanks, your idea was helpful in the end... it was not that the DVD was not closed, but that it had two sessions (even though one was essentially empty), and then I found an obscure mount option which just mounts the last session, which worked...
<tones> Rockj: download "super grub cd" and boot into that, portable grub :P
<Piet> unixluser: that will be some elevated character set, i don't think this is contained in every font.
<Halitech> mgph, not that I know of without making yourself root
<tones> Rockj: assuming you still have a working computer hence you being on irc
<Halitech> sjohn, glad to hear you got it sorted :)
<Dr_Willis> the grub menu.lst might have the 'hidden' option set if Ubuntu is the only OS on the system. (or it was when it was installed)
<Rockj> tones: you want me to try make my dad use that? hahaha. He didn't even know how he managed to install ubuntu ;D
<billybigrigger> Piet, ok i have 2 identical 500gb seagate sata drives
<Rockj> im like ...8 hours drive away from him
<Rockj> ;p
<billybigrigger> Piet, setup ext3 on each drive
<billybigrigger> ??
<mgph> Halitech: thanks
<tones> Rockj: haha, my bad. im stuck for ideas then.
<billybigrigger> Piet, manualy edit paritions
<heri_> alguien españpol por ai
<sjohn> Halitech: are you a regular helper here?
<churl> I'm getting:  DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead.  is this still being worked out?
<Halitech> sjohn, not really, just pop in when the forums are slow
<sjohn> ah, ok
<Piet> unixluser: some text processing applications, not unlinke openoffice, support replacing 'foo' by the <foo> you want automatically.
<mgph> btw I am quite newbie to Linux/Ubuntu and currently reading "A Practical Guide to Ubuntu/Linux" by Mark G. Sobell to speed up my knowledge
<Rockj> managed to get him into grub with old keyboard ;)
<ubuntistas> any update for network manager ? i got fed up with this crap
<tones> Rockj: hes at a grub prompt?
<Halitech> ubuntistas, have you tried WICD?
<Freedom_> Can anyone help me answer some permissions+proftpd questions?
<ubuntistas> no
<mgph> anyone wanna share your opinion for ubuntu books for me to speed up about the OS ?
<tones> Rockj: is it the command line prompt or the boot selection menu?
<Rockj> got under control
<unixluser> Piet: do you know a google keyword i can use to get close?
<unixluser> Piet: ascii charset?
<Rockj> 2 sec, just a bit difficult to make him type things over phone ;)
<Rockj> hehe
<Rockj> he's not the quickest typer
<billybigrigger> Piet, i created an ext3 partition on each drive, where do i configure them to use software raid?
<tones> Rockj: haha ok
<Piet> unixluser: if you want those characters anywhere else, either change your keyboard layout (using the 'keyboard' menu item from system menu) to map keys to these characters or use a character table (which i think can also be found in gnome/ubuntu menu by default under accessories)
<vices> which distro has wallpaper_tray ?
<bullit> what is the dutch ubuntu channel ?
<vices> repo*
<unixluser> ‹
<Piet> unixluser: maybe something along the lines of: linux french single quotes
 * GaPx87 says hey..
<eseven73> #ubuntu-nl maybe
<Piet> billybigrigger: ext3 is a file system, which is at least one layer below the parition
<moxfalder> MountManager don't want start ! How to fix this ?
<billybigrigger> Piet, i can't see any partition properties or anything
<unixluser> Piet: thanks. can you see these: ‹ «
<mlissner> Hi, I have a question about /tmp
<mlissner> Is it true that anybody can read anything that's in there?
<unixluser> Piet: single quote appears to be a lot smaller than double. must be a font limitation
<Dr_Willis> !find mountmanager
<ubottu> Found: mountmanager
<Dr_Willis> !info mountmanager
<ubottu> mountmanager (source: mountmanager): User-friendly management of disks and partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 539 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<Piet> billybigrigger: what you want is the following layering: [disk a: partition 1, disk b: partition 1] -> raid 1 -> ext3 file system
<SirErugor> mlissner, %> ls -l / | grep tmp                                       19:32:18
<SirErugor> drwxrwxrwt  15 root root  4096 2009-05-11 19:30 tmp/
<Dr_Willis> moxfalder:  try from a terminal 'gksu mountmanager '
<tones> mlissner: depends what the file and parent folder permissions are
<SirErugor> ofc.. :)
<billybigrigger> Piet, yeah, have you ever done this on the graphical 9.04 install? cause i don't see any options for raid here
<enlil> Is there a way to force the switch to a given screen resolution?
<wad> Whenever I double-click a video file on the desktop, Ubuntu launches totem, which doesn't work with my compiz, and doesn't seem to have the proper settings available to make it work. Mplayer, however, works. No awful flicker. But there seems to be no way to make it be the default video player. I've tried the Preferred Applications setting, makes no difference. I've tried editing /etc/gnome/defaults.list, still nothing. Ideas?
<billybigrigger> Piet, do i have to make logical or primary partitions?
<mlissner> tones: right. My permissions skills seem to be getting rusty...this makes sense.
<Piet> unixluser: i can see a lower case "a" with circonflex, a hey code 0x0080, a superscript 1, an upper case "a" with circonflex and a french double quote indicating start of the quotation.
<billybigrigger> Piet, there is 0 options for raid anywhere on this installer
<moxfalder> Dr_Willis: only on terminal show detected storages, but GUI don't want start !
<tones> mlissner: to see the permissions of an object just use "ls -l %object%" and to change use the guide in "man chmod"
<Piet> billybigrigger: i have never used the graphical installer. that'S why i suggested using the alternative ;-)
<billybigrigger> unless i have to give both disks/partitions the same logical fs and the same mount point
<billybigrigger> Piet, aight
 * billybigrigger downloads alternate install disk
<billybigrigger> :P
<Darael> mgph: apologies for the delay - you could set timestamp_timeout in /etc/sudoers (use "sudo visudo") to something less than 0 - this makes the timestamp never expire -  and add "sudo -K" to your logout script to remove the timestamp when you log out, forcing it to expire
<pascal> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_Willis> moxfalder:  it segfaults here.. looks like the program is broken, or somthing weird...
<mlissner> tones: right. I was just noticing the way thunderbird uses /tmp to hold pictures. It's a privacy problem because anybody can see how many pictures another user has opened with thunderbird.
<vices> I don't get it, do ubuntu users in this time period just not care about automatic background switching?
<Piet> billybigrigger: you have to make partitions, it does not matter (at least not for whether or not you can create a raid on top of them) whether they are primary or logical. if in doubt, select primary.
<Dr_Willis> moxfalder:  check/read the man pages.. i dont see where it has a GUI
<mgph> Darael: ahh ok thanks alot for your contribution :)
<tones> mlissner: all you can do there is fiddle with thunderbird, cause making /tmp a root-only folder will make ubuntu and several progams cry
<moxfalder> Dr_Willis: Qt as dependencies to mountmanager installed too !
<mlissner> tones: yeah. that and file a bug against t-bird.
<moxfalder> Dr_Willis: in system has icon for launching, but can't start !
<tones> mlissner: haha, yes, that too
<moxfalder> Dr_Willis: strange .
<fbc-mx> This IPV6 problem is driving me crazy. Anyone found a fix to disable IPV6 in Jaunty?
<wad> IPv6 is yummy. We need more of it.
<Kamilion> Got a headless ubuntu jaunty amd64 box, tried setting /etc/default/bootlogd to Yes, still not getting any logs. Did some googling. bootlogd's in sysvinit, which replaces upstart and all the goodies. So, where's upstart log the service messages to?
<Rockj> hoho, dad managed to use cat /etc/passwd and passwd command. This is progression :p
<sacarlson> ﻿Kamilion: all the logs I know are in /var/log
<moxfalder> Dr_Willis: Segmentation fault...
<Kamilion> yeah, but /var/log/boot is still empty. that's where bootlogd normally dumps it's logs.
<moxfalder> Dr_Willis: what next ! this is critical, i need a warring ???
<mlissner> tones: ah ha, it's been found before: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=377630
<sysdoc> fbc-mx, there is a post on how to turn off IPv6 in the forums
<ubuntistas> why isn't wicd shown in the panel? i want to be connected automaticallywhen i log in any clue?
<deever> anyone here who brought an m-audio delta66 to work in intrepid?
<tones> mlissner: ah, so you arent the only grumpy person here ;)
<noor> My printer cuts off the right side of the page even when I am printing a test page
<coz_> noor,  that sounds more like the printer
<CrocoJet> hi for all
<fbc-mx> sysdoc, yes, but does it work?? there are many posts in the forums about it.. but none of them are confirmed working.. I've tried about 5 methods already an none of them work.
<mlissner> tones: yeah, it's annoying when programmers make obvious mistakes. This one in particular seems quite avoidable. There's even a patch in the bug...though it hasn't been folded into trunk for over a year.
<baltuna> I have a question, I can't write in some chats(java..) and I don't know why. I could write with ubuntu 8.10 but not with 9.04. Sometimes(I don't know ehn) i can write. Any sugerence?
<noor> coz_: I've been using it in Ubuntu for more than a year, I only noticed this issue recently.  I assume its something I did or something an update did
<frucki> hey, i looked over a wiki entry and noticed its possible to start a second xserver - for example to run a fullscreen game . ist it possible to control that second xserver with a seperate mouse and keyboard?
<rhsanborn> I'm trying to x-forward a web session over ssh tunnel on a DSL line... Can anyone recommend a relatively lightweight browser that supports graphics? i.e. no lynx
<sysdoc> fbc-mx, dunno if they work or not... What are the problems that your having?
<coz_> noor,  well the obvious is  weather or not the "roller" is clean
<tones> mlissner: in all fairness, they do have to concentrate on making sure the functions and classes click together, but yes i think this is a case of a lack of common sense
<KB1JWQ> rhsanborn: Why a "lightweight" browser?
<Kamilion> rhsanborn: I'd suggest Midori, based on webkit.
<ubuntistas> why isn't wicd shown in the panel? i want to be connected automaticallywhen i log in any clue?
<rhsanborn> KB1JWQ: Hoping it isn't as slow as firefox over the slow link
<shadeslayer> yep,midori is nice
<rhsanborn> Kamilion: I will try that, ty.
<tones> rhsanborn: lynx?
<Kamilion> yw
<CrocoJet> I am using ubuntu 9.04 with partition type ext4. If I have one file "a.txt" and I do these commands: sudo chmod 000 a.txt    and    sudo chown root:root a.txt    After using this command: rm a.txt  ... show: rm: remove write-protected regular file `a.txt'? yes + <ENTER>     and no more file. Is this correct ?
<rhsanborn> KB1JWQ: firefox is pretty much unusable.
<ubuntistas> what's script in wicd?
<noor> coz_: Well, actually its as though the document is bigger than the paper.  Its cuts off at what I assume is the normal margin
<Kamilion> rhsanborn: I used to use Opera on a netpliance iOpener running kernel 2.6 on 16MB of flash.
<rhsanborn> tones: lynx is text only, and I've been using it, but it's painful to use on newer websites.
<fbc-mx> sysdoc,  my wireless.. is having problems, and the WIRELESS troubleshooting recommend disabling ipv6 for my particular card will fix my wireless intermittent lockups, but I can't disable ipv6
<coz_> noor,   mm  then I am not sure unless you have the wrong dirver for it
<rhsanborn> Kamilion: just hoping to get it as light as possible for the x-forwarding. This may be a pipe dream ...
<CrocoJet> sounds big bug in ext4
<tones> rhsanborn: quite true. i usually only resort to it when gnome throws a fit
<defpy> rhsanborn, netsurf
<tones> rhsanborn: or when i feel cli'ish
<sysdoc> fbc-mx, it is easy to turn off IPv6 in Firefox, might want to start there
<CrocoJet> someone here use ext4 part type in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Kamilion> rhsanborn: I've had pretty good results with using nomachine's nxclient and freenx from the PPAs. Firefox runs pretty good even over a slow DSL line from the x protocol compression. It's basically doing what you're already doing, setting up a X server over a ssh tunnel.
<fbc-mx> sysdoc, it's not firefox specific... it happens with torrents, it happesns with any heavy wireless traffic at all..
<ckw> What would be the easiest way to set up my laptop so when I closed it Ubuntu suspends itself?
<shadeslayer> ckw: the battery icon in the panel
<fbc-mx> sysdoc, bam! the wireless locksup and disappears.. ifconfig doesn't even recognize it anymore...
<Darael> CrocoJet: For my root partition... still on ext3 for /boot and /home
<sjohn> bye!
<ckw> Gah.
<rhsanborn> Kamilion: I have putty and xming on my work laptop to do this. Hoping to avoid installing too much more to do this. Trying to get around oppresive firewall here. But compression would definitely solve the problem.
<ckw> For some reason I didn't see it there
<ckw> Thanks
<arash_> is it possible to redirect standard output from an SSH session to your OWN computer? eg. i remotely execute cat file1 file2 and have the output saved on my own computer
<arash_> is it possible to redirect standard output from an SSH session to your OWN computer?
<arash_> is it possible to redirect standard output of a
<shadeslayer> ckw: ;)
<fbc-mx> sysdoc, I never had a problem with any previous version of ubuntu as long as I disabled ipv6.. This is a know bug with the wireless driver..
<sysdoc> fbc-mx, try looking at this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<ds305> CrocoJet: I use ext4 for / .
<rhsanborn> Kamilion: midori isn't quite the same as using something native, but miles ahead of firefox
<wirechief_> !remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remix
<shadeslayer> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<mlissner> rhsanbord: why not set up an ssh tunnel as a SOCKS proxy.
<mlissner> rhsanborn: see above...
<fbc-mx> sysdoc, nice try but /etc/modprobe.d/aliases doesn't exist in Jaunty...
<Chymera1> does anybody here know their way around with python? I'm having a problem with pymol here and I can't find anything on it esxcept this ubuntu bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pymol/+bug/340085
<tones>  
<ubuntistas> can any body explain me why wicd frozes on my computer? i just installed it
<rhsanborn> mlissner: I've considered that, haven't gotten that far yet. This method seems like it'd be easier in the initial setup phase. The proxy method is probably the right way to do it...
<fbc-mx> sysdoc, I've scoured the web.. there isn't a publish solution that works. There has to be someone here smart enough about the inner workings that may know how to disable this in Jaunty.
<Halitech> ubuntistas, did you remove network manager first?
<tones> ubuntistas: *freezes or froze
<ubuntistas> freezes tone
<ubuntistas> halitech yeah
<mlissner> rhsanborn: If you have ssh set up on a remote machine, doing the SOCKS tunnel requires almost no configuration. The benefit is you don't need a lightweight browser.
<Piet> billybigrigger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<david_> Hi, I have an ati radeon 4870x2, and I used to use fglrx, but now ever since Jaunty came out I can't use it anymore, any other solutions to get 3d acceleration?
<mlissner> rhsanborn: you can just use your normal one, it works like a charm for me.
<ubuntistas> freezes tones
<rhsanborn> mlissner: I'll try it tonight when I get home. Thank you.
<billybigrigger> Piet, thanks
<LinuxNIT> i have poor volume on my speakers on my laptop. I found that if i check the Loudness equalizer in Vista i get better volume, is there anything i can do in ubuntu?
<tones> ubuntistas: makes more sense :)
<billybigrigger> Piet, burning alternate disk now
<tones> ubuntu: no idea though
<shadeslayer> !sound > LinuxNIT
<ubottu> LinuxNIT, please see my private message
<tones> ubuntistas: : no idea though
<Halitech> ubuntistas, using it for wireless or wired?
<Kamilion> fbc-mx: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<ubuntistas> halitech wireless
<mlissner> rhsanborn: No prob. Check out this: http://lifehacker.com/software/ssh/geek-to-live--encrypt-your-web-browsing-session-with-an-ssh-socks-proxy-237227.php
<sysdoc> fbc-mx, It appears that it is built into the kernel from 2.6.28-4 onwards. See bug #313218
<bmorris> I have to benchmark a php app on an ubuntu server.  Is there a dedicated ubuntu sys admin channel or should I just ask my question here?
<lorenzo> hi, the audio on my laptop is kinda low, i'd say 20% lower than my XP partition. It's been so since the update to 8.04, and i've found no solution so far. I was thinking maybe I could use jack to manage my system audio and use some plugin to boost the volume. Is it a good idea? how can i do it? thanks a lot
<Piet> billybigrigger: this, too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID (someone made the bot paste this here earlier)
<Halitech> ubuntistas, using wep/wpa/wpa2?
<imi> hello
<ubuntistas> wpa2
<david_> Hi, I have an ati radeon 4870x2, and I used to use fglrx, but now ever since Jaunty came out I can't use it anymore, any other solutions to get 3d acceleration?
<shadeslayer> !sound > lorenzo
<ubottu> lorenzo, please see my private message
<ubuntistas> halitech wpa2
<imi> I didn't found the ubuntu config dialogs straightforward. How can make ubuntu to switch off my screen completely afterr 3 minutes of inactivity, and disable any (other) screensaver completely?
<fbc-mx> Kamilion,  It goes back to 0 as soon as you reboot.
<Kamilion> fbc-mx: add it to /etc/rc.local
<noor> Is there anyway to reset the printer settings or reinstall the driver?
<Halitech> ubuntistas, when does it seem to freeze?
<Piet> bmorris: i don'T think there's an extra channel for sysadmin, since this channel is about administrating systems mostly.
<shadeslayer> imi: the battery icon in the panel
<ptietjens> Hiya.  I'm setting up 160 or so netbooks running Ubuntu for our public school district, and have run into some snags.  Why does the Gnome system wide proxy setting, when set to "auto" mode with a defined autoconfig URL get ignored in Firefox?  More pointedly, Firefox using "system" proxy settings does not prompt for Auth on proxy, but if I manually set Firefox to autoconfig proxy, it does promtp for auth.  Is it a bug, or am I missing something in th
<ptietjens> e gnome proxy settings?
<ubuntistas> halitech i just did a restart and when i open it freezes but the connection is good as always
<natrixnatrix89> I just installed jaunty on acer aspire, but it doesnt see the sd card reader. not even when i run blkid or lsusb. any ideas?
<imi> shadeslayer, system->settings->enegy policy (or something like that)?
<fbc-mx> Kamilion,  I think it needs to be there before rc.local runs. The kernel  needs to see it at the  point that it get's loaded , not right before the GDM loads. It's probably useless that way.
<cr125rider> join #php
<shadeslayer> imi: nope,just the battery icon in the panel should do it.do one thing,remove the AC adapter and youll see it
<Kamilion> fbc-mx: Figure out which interface you're having ipv6 problems on (probably wireless), and just disable that one. Also, change your dns configuration to move ipv6 lookups after ipv4 fails. you can do it in nsswitch.conf IIRC
<imi> shadeslayer, if I disconnect the charger, that battery icon appears, but I can't configure anything using that icon
<cr125rider> join php
<shadeslayer> imi: rt click it and go to prefrences
<Kamilion> for instance, /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/wifi0/disable_ipv6  -- replacing all with wifi0.
<imi> oh rightclick
<Piet> bmorris: nevertheless, you might find that a channel which is dedicated to the web server or even the scripting language you use is a better place to ask benchmarking (these systems) related questions.
<ubuntistas> halitech are u there? any clue?
<tones> cr125rider: add a "/" before server commands
<Piet> why should i?
<imi> shadeslayer, I've seen this dialog, but doesn't do what I want
<cr125rider> I'm so newb, thank you
<fermulator> Here's a kicker for someone:  I have a script to launcher WCIII in WINE.  Executing the script from "gnome-terminal" works great!  However, as soon as I try to run the script from the panel (gnome application launcher) .. war3 opens, but is REALLY LAGGY... how is executing from gnome-launcher any different than directly in the command line?
<shadeslayer> imi: you want it to go to sleep after x min rt?
<Halitech> ubuntistas, wish I did but I've never used WICD and my wireless experience is limited
<helper> hello brothers need help with lil script i did is when i open group shell make copy belong text name of group i belong and on identify shell contain if me = kad which in belong test echo welcome master if not don't welcome http://pastebin.com/m7a3e2384
<tones> cr125rider: no problem :)
<LinuxNIT> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubuntistas> can any body explain me why wicd freezes on my computer? i just installed it
<Piet> natrixnatrix89: try lspci
<deever> anyone here who brought an m-audio delta66 to work in intrepid?
<imi> I want only the screen to sleep (switch off) after 3 minutes of idle
<Kamilion> fbc-mx: If you really need to kill it early, add a hook to the early initrd
<TheJointChief> Hello everyone. I am having some trouble viewing videos since I upgraded to 9.04. VLC doesn't work at all, and TOTEM was working, but now gives me a "Disconnected: connection terminated" message. ANy ideas?
<shadeslayer> imi: i think the min is 11 min
<LinuxNIT> what was the command for those sound links ?
<imi> shadeslayer, I think I have no such a config option in this dialog
<natrixnatrix89> Piet: and how do I find out which is the card reader?
<coz_> TheJointChief,  not sure but do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<RHorse> ubunistas, cuz it's a piece of ****.
<ptietjens> fermulator, Different environment variables?  Though how those would dramatically impact a WINE app, I have no clue.
<shadeslayer> imi: cant you see the option under pref > display > put display to sleep
<TheJointChief> coz: Not sure, let me check
<bmorris> I'm trying to benchmark a php app but I'm not totally sure how to understand everything..  I've used apache bench to throw traffic at the server and am collecting info with sar and top.  sar reports that the cpu is idle 72% of the time when I'm throwing 20 concurrent connections at it but the app is noticeably slower.  Could that mean that it's IO dependent?
<ubuntistas> can any body explain me why wicd freezes on my computer? i just installed it
<shadeslayer> !repeat | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kamilion> fbc-mx: Although, a better solution would be to simply configure ipv6 properly. ;)
<Piet> natrixnatrix89: well it should say, more or less. you can pastebin the output and i'll have a look
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntistas: i've never had a prob w/ it freezing.. 32 or 64bit?
<ubuntistas> 32
<TheJointChief> Cox: Yes I have the restricted extras installed
<RHorse> ubuntistas, cuz it's a piece of ****.
<IndyGunFreak> RHorse: its not that bad
<shadeslayer> RHorse: at least better than nm-applet
<natrixnatrix89> Piet: thank's I just found a post in the forum, that i should just boot with the sd already inserted.. thanks..
<Piet> bmorris: you could tell when using iotop
<tones> stick with network-manager, its reliable
<RHorse> Indy, I don't use it for same reason
<fermulator> ptietjens: I suppose that's very possible .. hwo could i avoid that?
<natrixnatrix89> Piet: ill try that first..
<ubuntistas> it's much better than default wicd
<shadeslayer> imi: find it?
<IndyGunFreak> RHorse: dunno, i've yet to have a prob w/ it.
<coz_> TheJointChief,  did this happen just recently  maybe after an update?
<TheJointChief> Yes, after I upgraded to 9.04
<Piet> natrixnatrix89: it should not be dependant on booting it this way. but see for yourself.
<imi> shadeslayer, this one: http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/3654/kpernykpkijelzktulajdon.png ?
<ptietjens> fermulator, Off the top of my head, and this may not be the best answer, set identical env in a bash script that then calls the wine app.
<coz_> TheJointChief,   oh ok this is an upgrade
<TheJointChief> Yes
<coz_> TheJointChief,  hold on
<TheJointChief> ok thank you
<natrixnatrix89> Piet: ill let you know..
<fbc-mx> Kamilion,  I don't think its a configuration issue... I think it's a problem with the wireless driver/tcp stack issue.. It actually is properly configured. It just bombs after a while of using it.
<RHorse> But all network mgrs are piss poor. The XP one is even more abominable than wicd
<imi> shadeslayer, I use hungarian translation so I only guess which one did you meant of the two similar ones
<Piet> natrixnatrix89: something else you can try is opening a terminal window and running this: tail -n0 -f /var/log/messages
<fermulator> ptietjens: how am I know which ENV variables I need to transfer over?
<shadeslayer> imi: ok lets take this from the top.can you see the battery icon in the panel/tray?
<imi> shadeslayer, I can.
<Piet> natrixnatrix89: then plug in the sdcard and see what it prints in the terminal window
<shadeslayer> imi: rt click it an select prefrences
<natrixnatrix89> Piet: ok. just a sec..
<ptietjens> fermulator, open the terminal you say it's running well from
<ptietjens> and run "env"
<shadeslayer> imi: now it should be under display
<coz_> TheJointChief,   did you read through this maybe? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<fermulator> ptietjens: and just copy all those env vars to the script that runs the game?
<fermulator> (and see if it works?)
<imi> shadeslayer, http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/2273/kpernykpenergiakezelstu.png
<TheJointChief> not yet, but I will, thanks :)
<imi> this one happened to pop up
<KB1JWQ> rhsanborn: It's not Firefox that's slowing you down, it's X11 forwarding.
<ptietjens> fermulator, you'll need to set them with "env variable=value" for each (unless someone knows a shorter way to do this) but yeah.
<shadeslayer> imi: one moment
<fermulator> ptietjens: ok thanks!
<Jonta> Eh, unusable partitions. What to do?
<ptietjens> fermulator, np
<regex_i_give> hi is there a way to record all the user install packages on an ubuntu system?
<gotcha> Can someone pls tell me how if and how it's possible to paint the "Anwendung Orte System" in the upper left corner white? Pic here: http://tinyurl.com/pjyw4f
<Jonta> gotcha: The GIMP
<sylock> hi here
<JaneDoe> is it possible to have a fstab entry that mounts a smb/cifs share with credentials based on the user?  (i.e. not cleartext in the fstab or a user specific credentials file)
<eidoslinux> can some one help 9.04 will not see my sd card
<shadeslayer> imi: what about system > prefrences > power management
<thahauss> I got my slave hard drive formatted and mounted properly, I can get to it with command line, however I'm unable to browse to it through "Places", how can I do this?  any help greatly appreciate I'm new to linux
<RHorse> regex_i_give I'm sure dpkg has sumthing like tht
<shadeslayer> imi: http://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1g.png
<rheaghen> Anyone, I've recently installed ubuntu onto a thumb drive, and for some reason, I'm now getting a grub 21 error.
<natrixnatrix89> Piet: No messages after plugging it in :(
 * jorgerosa is away: UM, ITEAM and ISOCCER need your help. --> http://www.ubuntumagazine.org
<jrib> !away | jorgerosa
<ubottu> jorgerosa: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<natrixnatrix89> Piet: But I tried rebooting.. and the other card reader works fine..
<imi> shadeslayer, yeah, generally the same for me
<Halitech> rheaghen, did you install GRUB to the MBR of the first hard drive?
<jorgerosa> oh,ok, sry
<sylock> I'm on Jaunty. I want to install evolution-mapi package 2.26.1. I actually have the 2.26.0.1-0ubuntu2. I don't know where I can find the .deb
<rheaghen> I've looked up reinstalling grub online, but I am getting no resolve
<shadeslayer> imi: generally? you mean this is the first time thats happened?
<digitalfiz> how do i add virtual channels to alsa?
<tones> sylock: cant you use apt?
<rheaghen> I just ran the ubuntu install cd, and installed to the thumb drive
<Piet> natrixnatrix89: you have two? for different formats, i assume?
<gotcha> Can someone pls tell me how if and how it's possible to paint the "Anwendung Orte System" in the upper left corner white? I want to text really white, not like grey in the pic Pic here: http://tinyurl.com/pjyw4f
<imi> shadeslayer, not counting the localization it's the same
<hateball> thahauss: you can browse to the mountpoint with nautilus, and then add a bookmark. it will show in places then
<Piet> natrixnatrix89: which laptop was this again?
<Kamilion> rheaghen:  grub2 usually works better on my usb sticks.
<natrixnatrix89> Piet:Acer.  Aspire One
<sylock> to tones : I can but 2.26.1 seems not to be in the repository
<imi> shadeslayer, http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/2273/kpernykpenergiakezelstu.png actually this one
<rheaghen> I'm sorry, I don't know how to answer your question better than that
<regex_i_give> RHorse I don't see anything in the man pages about showing a record of the packages installed by the user
<tones> sylock: google is your freind :)
<RHorse> do you want to do it retroactively or for now on?
<Piet> natrixnatrix89: oh, you're surely not the first to try this then, that's good.
<tones> sylock: no other ideas..
<shadeslayer> imi: whats perc in English?
<sylock> tones : not today ^^
<rheaghen> I can still start up, and its actually kindo cool to need a key to start the machine
<thahauss> hateball, should I see the mount under "Computer" ?
<rheaghen> but thats not what I really want
<thahauss> hateball, its not there if so
<imi> shadeslayer, minute (60 seconds)
<Halitech> rheaghen, when do you get the grub error? when booting whatever was on the hard drive or when trying to boot ubuntu?
<Piet> natrixnatrix89: have you read this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<sacarlson> ﻿rheaghen: did you try reload mbr with supergrbdisk cd boot http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<rheaghen> after it verifies the data pool...
<natrixnatrix89> Piet: not yet.. but thanks.. will take a look
<RizR> can't fullscreen youtube videos. full screen just shows slightly larger than original vid with rest of screen blank. (nvidia+dual-head+nonfree_flash)
<shadeslayer> imi: then thats the one youre looking for.thats the bar you need to change
<hateball> thahauss: Well, _where_ did you mount it via the terminal?
<rheaghen> ubuntu never gets into the picture
<thahauss> hateball, "/Raid5i"
<Halitech> rheaghen, ok, grub was installed to the MBR, use the link sacarlson posted to fix things
<imi> shadeslayer, ok, then I'm going to idle for a while to experience this one actually. thank you.
<rheaghen> cool thx
<hateball> thahauss: you should have a bookmark called "Filesystem"
<shadeslayer> imi: np, i dont think it gets lower than 11 min
<natrixnatrix89> Piet: would this solve the problem? pciehp module still missing. Left-hand SD and all USB ports are hot-pluggable, RH SD works if card is present on boot. As workaround add "pciehp.pciehp_force=1" to defoptions in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thahauss> hateball, *slap myself
<thahauss> hateball, I see now, thanks alot
<hateball> thahauss: Great :)
<imi> shadeslayer, actually the minimum I can set it is at 4 minutes
<ranf> regex_i_give, "dpkg --get-selections"
<shadeslayer> imi: whaaaa , how??
<RHorse> ranf, that's all pkgs user and other installed
<Piet> natrixnatrix89: i suppose it would if the wiki says so :)
<imi> I don't know, it can be set at 4 minutes but not any less than 4 minutes. so I am trying to wait that 4 minutes to see what that slider does
<regex_i_give> thanks ranf
<regex_i_give> :)
<shadeslayer> imi: meh... lucky you :D
<imi> so functionally afk
<denterteam> ;-)
<natrixnatrix89> Piet: something funny. suddenly the right one works and the left one doesnt (previosly only left worked) :D
<pigwrangler> How do you change it so that the scroll wheel shades the window rather then double clicking the title?
<pigwrangler> i know i seen that setting somewhere just cant seem to find it.
<Piet> natrixnatrix89: weird stuff...
<digitalfiz> how can i make it so more then 1 app can send sound out at a time? when 1 app captures the sound others cant output sound i remember something about virtual channels
<thahauss> Can anyone recommend a good utility for benchmarking my Raid5 array in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> how do I stop evolution asking for a password for the keyring every time?
<qwerkus> Hi, I have the following problem: I have guest winXP running under host Ubuntu 8.10 with virtual box. To have netwok acces with winXP, i setup a tunnel (tap0) bridge to the hosts network interface (eth0) with bridge br0. Works fine with xp, but I have no network access with hosts computer anymore. What should I change to gain net acces again with BOTH host and guest machines ?
<imi> shadeslayer, http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/2273/kpernykpenergiakezelstu.png -- as you can see the slider is at 7 minutes and there's place to the left. anyways if I translate that text (kepernyo energiatakarekos modjanak...) it translates as: switch on the energy saver mode of the screen when idle more than N minutes
<imi> counter-intuitive
<NismoTie> omg
<Piet> digitalfiz: in main menu -> system -> audio, activate the sound server, then logout and login again.
<NismoTie> compiz jist failed on me
<Agion> hi! my amarok doesn't work/ it can't play music. anyone want to help me?
<NismoTie> 9.04 is great but buggy
<imi> shadeslayer, as I don't want some energy saving but I want to save all the energy consumed by the screen just by switching it off
<digitalfiz> why cant i get into #ubuntu
<Piet> thahauss: dd, iotop
<shadeslayer> imi: yeah,i got your point but thats all i can think of right now
<Darael> digitalfiz: you ARE in #ubuntu
<thahauss> Piet, TY
<NismoTie> whos using xchat??
<shadeslayer> imi: searching the forums too
<Piet> thahauss: time, too
<imi> now then experiencing with that slider
<digitalfiz> Darael, no we're in #ubuntu-unregged from what xchat says
<shadeslayer> imi: what?
<jrib> digitalfiz: you are in #ubuntu
<NismoTie> wtf is up with compiz =s
<robotz> flash join #privatissima
<digitalfiz> weird
<tones> digitalfiz: didnt want to break it to you, but its true
<Darael> digitalfiz: have you registered your nick?
<imi> shadeslayer, I am trying to wait that 4 minutes to see what happens after that time of idle expires
<deva> hi
<digitalfiz> ok well how do i get virtual channels on alsa hehe
<aureliano> hi
<digitalfiz> Darael, yeah it must be a xchat malfunction
<NismoTie> ok just got compiz back and running
<shadeslayer> imi: ah...
<natrixnatrix89> Piet: ok. thanks for help.. Problem is kinda solved.. halfly :)
<NismoTie> can anyone see the stuff i say?
<aureliano> yes
<NismoTie> ok thanks
<Darael> NismoTie: yup
<LjL> digitalfiz: can you do /whois digitalfiz and give me the server name that you are on? (something.freenode.net)
<Piet> natrixnatrix89: whats the other half?
<Piet> NismoTie: no
<digitalfiz> anthony.freenode.net
<BlueParrot> hi guys, I'm on Hardy and want to upgrade, but the problem is that I have an Intel 4965 wireless that doesn't work without a backported package in intrepid. Is there any way I can get around this without doing a clean install ?
<NismoTie> guys anyone here play runescape, im having some trouble with it + dont judge ok ...
<Per> Hey there, I've got a bit of a problem. I've got a router/computer with a Via C7 CPU (EPIA M700 motherboard) and now suddenly after I upgraded to 9.04 I'm getting a lot of "excessive work at interrupt." when I try to access internet through the machine. Anyone got any idea on how to fix the problem?
<natrixnatrix89> Piet: because the sd works only halfly - either one or other.. But thats ok..
<Darael> BlueParrot: grab the package file you need beforehand, and install it after booting into the newly-upgraded system?
<Richlv> hi. could somebody poke josm maintainer for ubuntu ? it is said that josm version, available for ubuntu, is seriously out of date - basically it's unusable and should either be updated or even removed from the repos
<Piet> BlueParrot: why not just upgrade then?
<BlueParrot> Darael, it says it needs a new kernel version ...
<crdlb> LjL: I'm assuming he's just reading the +f channel, which xchat includes in the titlebar iirc
<LjL-Temp> digitalfiz: ok, i can confirm you are for all intents and purposes in #ubuntu, not -unregged. so yeah, probably an xchat issue (although no idea why it would have such an issue)
<NismoTie> anyone here know how i can install new fusion plugins?
<kebomix> how can i watch online tv channels with mythtv ?
<digitalfiz> LjL-Temp, you wouldnt happen to know anything about alsa would you?
<wilus-> ppl, does this install JauntyJackalope, have ext4 in install?
<LjL> digitalfiz: afraid not
<Dr_Willis> kebomix:  you got a MythTV server going?  mythtv as far as i know cant watch video 'streams' from web sites.. but the #mythbuntu people may know more
<Piet> natrixnatrix89: that appears to be a bios bug then. hope for updated firmware
<Darael> BlueParrot: umm... if you can get a wired connection, do the upgrade and then install the backport?
<hateball> wilus-: You can choose it, ext3 is the default tho
<Zathara> i have an earphone usb, but don't work on Ubuntu 9.04! Anyone can help me?
<kebomix> Dr_Willis: thx :) , i will talk with them
<BlueParrot> Darael, yea I guess that is my best bet
<wilus-> hateball: in install cd?
<rheaghen> anything I should know about supergrub before I get started?
<NismoTie> is there a more advanced version of open office that can take docx files?
<imi> shadeslayer, actually this translation is counter-intuitive but it does what I've been searching for. thank you for your help. on the other side where can I report mis-translation?
<Darael> BlueParrot: alternatively, download the Jaunty install CD, update to Intrepid, then use the upgrader on the CD to upgrade to Jaunty, which the backport probably came from.
<hateball> wilus-: yes
<NismoTie> wubi worked great for me, must say
<BlueParrot> Darael, yes here comes the second problem, hardy fails to recognise my cdrom ...
<wilus-> hateball: sorrry, i ment ubuntustudio
<wilus-> hateball: sorry i ment ubuntustudio
<BlueParrot> Darael, I dunno why I'm worried it might be broken
<hateball> wilus-: No idea about that.
<chetnick> anybody knows where is emacs configuration file in ubuntu?
<Threetimes> Hi, is this [http://www.lancelhoff.com/multi-partition-a-usb-flash-drive-in-windows/] possible in ubuntu and how?
<Darael> BlueParrot: that shouldn't be a problem - you can just mount the alternate CD iso and then run the file on it called "cdromupgrade"
<Threetimes> chetnick: maybe in ~/.emacs?
<k4_k4_> Threetimes: parition Manager
<Darael> Threetimes: multiple partitions on a Flash drive? yup
<verteks> i have an A4Tech gamepad and it's not detected
<BlueParrot> Darael, ah yes, loopback hax ...
<Per> Hey there, I've got a bit of a problem. I've got a router/computer with a Via C7 CPU (EPIA M700 motherboard) and now suddenly after I upgraded to 9.04 I'm getting a lot of "excessive work at interrupt." when I try to push a lot of traffic through the machine. Anyone got any idea on how to fix the problem?
<mwa1> my box hangs while opening a video file
<Darael> BlueParrot: effectively, yes, though you can just right-click the iso in nautilus and select open with "archive mounter" and it does it for you
<Threetimes> already did that, but windows doesn't get it yet. How do I flip the RMB in ubuntu?
<imi> Threetimes, I think it could be possible using (e.g.) cfdisk like this: cfdisk /dev/sdX -- where X stands for the appropriate letter a, b, c, ...
<BlueParrot> Darael, so I download the jaunty iso , upgrade to intrepid and then upgrade to jaunty using the jaunty iso ?
<Darael> BlueParrot: exactly - but make sure you get the Alternate iso, and the right architecture.
<BlueParrot> uhm actually there is one issue I'm not usre of
<frucki> hey, i looked over a wiki entry and noticed its possible to start a second xserver - for example to run a fullscreen game . is it possible to control that second xserver with a seperate mouse and keyboard?
<wordsofglass> hello, i have a jfs partition that seems to have gotten messed up during my ubuntu install
<Darael> BlueParrot: yes?
<BlueParrot> Darael, how severe is this one actually : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#System%20lock-ups%20with%20Intel%204965%20wireless
<wordsofglass> i can't mount it anymore, it's causing me incredible anxiety because it has all my music
<BlueParrot> Darael, if it locks up my system before I am able to disable it ...
<Slart> frucki: I don't know how much of it's heritage linux has forgotten.. it seems a very unix thing to be able to run it as a shared computer with terminals.. I fear it might be difficult today though..
<mbeierl> frucki, Slart: wouldn't that just be new entries for the input devices?
<hacklab> ubuntu sucks
<Slart> mbeierl, frucki: perhaps.. running the second X with a different set of settings.. might be possible.. never heard of anyone doing it though
<Slart> hackerz: if you want it to.. yes
<chris_> Hi there, i have a dell inspiron 6400 with amd radeon x1300. does anyone have experience with it running new ubuntu on it?
<Slart> hackerz: did you have a question? #ubuntu-offtopic is much better to troll
<verteks> should a gamepad be detected automatically?
<mikechelen> verteks, is it usb?
<verteks> no
<Slart> verteks: detected.. yes.. you might have to do something more for it to be useful though
<mbeierl> frucki: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree-Local-multi-user-HOWTO/index.html might have what you want
<Pici> Slart: Please don't suggest that.
<verteks> i used jscalibrator but it says there's no gamepad
<ScottG> http://privatepaste.com/dfWhlPxl6M
<ScottG> Something is wrong with alsa. Could someone help
<wordsofglass> when i try to manually mount my music drive: ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/tmp/
<wordsofglass> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
<wordsofglass>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Slart> Pici: huh? oh.. the ot-thing.. sure
<Darael> BlueParrot: I'm out of ideas, I'm afraid.
<mbeierl> Slart: btw, I think the trolling nick was hacklab, not hackerz
<Per73> Another try, now that I've managed to register my nick too. :) I've got a bit of a problem. I've got a router/computer with a Via C7 CPU (EPIA M700 motherboard) and now suddenly after I upgraded to 9.04 I'm getting a lot of "excessive work at interrupt." when I try to push a lot of traffic through the machine. Anyone got any idea on how to fix the problem?
<wilus-> ppl, does this install Jaunty UbuntuStudio, have ext4 in install?
<Slart> mbeierl: true.. I think I need a refill of coffee
<Slart> wilus-: as far as I understand, ext4 is supposed to be supported in jaunty.. I haven't tried using it from the installer though so I'm not sure
<mbeierl> Slart: there seem to be nicks that pop in, say something offensive and then leave immediately... don't know what the point is?
<Darael> wilus-: if you're asking if the defauly Ubuntu Studio install uses ext4, no, it doesn't.  You can make it do so by partitioning manually
<paco__> ciao
<Slart> mbeierl: mm.. there are weird people in the world
<Darael> wilus-: you can still mount ext4 partitions either way
<ptietjens> If you're setting up, says 160 ubuntu laptops and you want a shortcut/link to a specific directory on each one, what's the most efficient way to do this?
<verteks> do i need a driver for my gamepad?
<frucki> mbeierl, thanks, anyways, dont you think theres a more simple solution for "novice" users? ;(
<billybigrigger> is anyone here familiar with the rescue mode in the alternate install?
<Darael> ptietjens: preseeded install CD?
<paco__> hello
<mbeierl> frucki: sorry - one more... just came across this: http://linuxgazette.net/124/smith.html
<billybigrigger> i had to run a shell to fix grub and now i cant exit the shell in rescue mode
<paco__> can anyone help me
<paco__> ?
<wilus-> Darael: i got a ext4 partitition disc! so it sees it inthe install ?
<antonio_> hi
<hateball> !anyone | paco__
<verteks> do i need a driver for my gamepad?
<ubottu> paco__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> ptietjens: hmm.. setting up nfs? or ftp?
<ptietjens> Darael, Makes sense, but I'm not sure the best way to make the link/shortcut appear on all new users' desktops to include in the preseed.
<Slart> ptietjens: I don't think it will be elegant or simple however you do it
<paco__> I can't hear music in my ubuntu
<mbeierl> frucki: well, the problem is that no one has written a "configurator" for this yet that will help you to make it simple
<antonio_> I would install my lexmark x83 on ubuntu intrepid, is there someone that can help me?
<ptietjens> Slart, I do already have NFS/LDAP established and working with autofs, but I'm not gnomewise enough to make a shortcut for each new gneom user.
<paco__> i had a hp6720s laptop
<Darael> wilus-: I'm not quite clear what you mean.  You can mount ext4 partitons from the live cd, and you can install to them if you use manual partitioning.  You can't, however, use ext4 on any of the guided install options.
<paco__> and ubuntu 9.04
<mbeierl> frucki: but, it does not need to be overly complicated either.  You have 2 keyboards and mice already?
<Dr_Willis> verteks:  depends on the exact gamepad. Most of mine - i just plug them - configure the game to use them.. and away i go.
<rtapia_92> i need some help with my acer crystaleye webcam
<Darael> ptietjens: I don't know either, I'm afraid
<ptietjens> Dang.
<Darael> !preseed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preseed
<ptietjens> I'm starting to despise Gnome.
<limecat> if i have a bad initrd on a redhat install, can i use mkinitramfs on ubuntu and use THAT initrd on redhat?
<Slart> ptietjens: make a bash script that iterates over all the users from a file, creating a mountpoint for each and mounting..
<ptietjens> autofs deals with the mounts.
<limecat> or will it cause bad things?
<Darael> ptietjens: if the laptops are identical, you could install on one, take a disk image, and drop it on all the others.
<ptietjens> Yeah, I'm working on the master image now.
<ptietjens> All I need is to edit the default menus, or Desktop to include some links to my autofs mounted network resources.
<frucki> mbeierl, yes
<ptietjens> I thought it should be simple.
<wordsofglass> i'm trying to fix my jfs partition that will no longer mount (even though I didn't format it), are there any suggestions on where to start? dmesg doesn't seem helpful
<paco__> see you
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<justin__> hey, i can't seem to use my built in mic on the ubuntu 9.0.4 build? any ideas?
<Slart> ptietjens: ahh.. now I understand what you want.. you want to create a shortcut on the laptop that connects to a certain shared folder..
<ptietjens> Slart, precisely
<lexr> hello fellow geeksterz
<ptietjens> Slart, And not one that I will have to recreate for each of 1200 users.
<frucki> mbeierl,the second tutorial looks much easier, and is easier to understand - anyways in this setup they got one gfx card for each user :x
<ptietjens> Manually, that is.
<NismoTie> im tired
<joevano> are the repos for 8.04 horribly slow?
<NismoTie> anyone got an opinion on the best ubuntu program?
<frucki> mbeierl, my idea was to just use dual display mode on my single gfx card
<mbeierl> frucki: USB, I presume.  So, here's a way to see which mouse is which:  plug in all of them, do "ls -l /dev/input", then unplug one at a time, repeat the "ls -l /dev/input" and you
<ScottG> Something is wrong with alsa. Could someone help: http://privatepaste.com/dfWhlPxl6M
<lexr> sth is wrong with the bandwidth
<joevano> i am getting about 4000B throughput, but when using wget i get 600kb for downloads
<justin__> can anyone help me figure out how to get my laptop mic workin with ubuntu 9.0.4?
<mbeierl> frucki: will know which mouse is which.  same for keyboards
<Slart> NismoTie: personally I'm partial to the screenshot program in gnome.. =)
<lexr> i am updatim my lenny, 20kbs instead of 100kbs
<Celauran> joevano: Have you tried a different mirror?
<antonio_> hi, would you please give me some help regarding installing lexmark x83 ?
<erbish> hi
<Slart> joevano: tried another mirror?
<Incarnation> is there anything like the equivalent of chkdsk for ubuntu?
<Slart> Incarnation: fsck for ext2/3/4.. there is no chkdsk for ntfs on linux afaik
<frucki> mbeierl, ah okay. well, one keyboard is PS/2 - problems with that?
<Incarnation> thank you
<mbeierl> frucki: no, it should not be, I /think/ it comes in on /dev/psaux ?  can anyone correct me, please?
<ptietjens> You know what.
<ptietjens> Forget Gnome, I'll just set them up in /etc/skel.
<justin__> can anyone help me figure out how to get my laptop mic workin with ubuntu 9.0.4? tried using the gnome-sound-recorder and it doesn't seem to work at all.
<ptietjens> And point the users towards the built in link to home.
<lexr> justin__: fiddle arround with sound controls, maybe it is muted
<Celauran> ptietjens: Won't that only work for newly created accounts?
<ptietjens> Celauran, Yes.
<ptietjens> Celauran, And will suck to update.
<ptietjens> Celauran, But apparently fixing  up the default Gnome profile is brain surgery.
<frucki> mbeierl: great. so what about doing that on ubuntu jaunty - i read somewhere that xorg.conf is obsolete and HAL is usead instead.
<lexr> justin__: goto edit?preferences and then check all mixers, and then, goto recording, and unmute the mic if it is muted.
<sacarlson> ﻿justin__:  record doesn't work on ubuntu 8.04 eather but skype does on mine with nvidia sound chips
<mbeierl> frucki: xorg is still alive - if you create it, it will be used
<chosig> Just did a fresh install of Jaunty on a laptop - is F-Spot that "comes" with the install crippled? I'm missing /all/ photoediting features
<justin__> i'm on 9.0.4
<justin__> and no, its not muted, master volume of recording is all the way up
<mbeierl> frucki: I'm coming up blank for how to make two device sections for the one gfx card.  do you know how to do that part already?
<LiLSnooP> #ufs.pl
<armence> hello all, I am on a Wireless LAN which had a printer and a scanner on it. How can I use those?
<lexr> justin__: on my sound card, I have capture, capture1 etc, and i had to unmute microphone tobe able to use it. It is on the second tab. have you checked all the checkboxes in the prefs?
<frucki> mbeierl: no, that would have been the next question ;(
<erbish> anyone know any ncurse/terminal-based tool for administering ACLs ?
<mbeierl> frucki: have you got dual display working at all yet?
<imi> ok thx. bye
<mbeierl> frucki: gfx:  - that's an ATI card?
<armence> I am on a Wireless LAN which had a printer and a scanner on it. How can I setup ubuntu to use those?
<justin__> yup, master is checked, and i made sure it wasn't muted
<sacarlson> ﻿lexr: justin__: I checked all the boxes and tried every posible setting in the mixer without success in record but I can still talk on skype.
<ScottG> Something is wrong with alsa. Could someone help: http://privatepaste.com/dfWhlPxl6M
<ptietjens> Sweet, that actually works well.
<justin__> well i tried usin it on vent and i get squat for input
<lexr> mhm, ok, try the mic in other app
<wad> Whenever I double-click a video file on the desktop, Ubuntu launches totem, which doesn't work with my compiz, and doesn't seem to have the proper settings available to make it work. Mplayer, however, works. No awful flicker. But there seems to be no way to make it be the default video player. I've tried the Preferred Applications setting, makes no difference. I've tried editing /etc/gnome/defaults.list, still nothing. Ideas?
<frucki> mbeierl: grafix, or smth else, thought its english typo
<justin__> ahh, ok, got it! had to switch it to the front mic input, not mic
<frucki> mbeierl: well, iam currently running ati hd 4870 - anyways the driver, even catalyst 9.4 sucks
<gonzojive> anyone have experience installing Ubuntu on a software raid 1 root?
<mbeierl> frucki: ok, does catalyst (bad as it is) give you an option for multi-display that sets up two independent displays?
<frucki> mbeierl: didnt try dual display, the driver even fails to fully scale the desktop to 1920x1080 on my 40" tv - beside that i didnt know if multi user setup is possible
<pepperjack> wad: just right-click and change what it opens with
<whileimhere> Hi. I have taken a 2 gig thumbdrive and ran the make USB startup disc creator on it. I have gone into my laptops bios and told it to boot via removeable devices first. Still a no go. Anyone good with this stuff?
<wad> pepperjack, thanks, I'll try it!
<Darael> wad: you have to change it individually for each file type.  This basically involves right-clicking the file, properties, open with tab.
<frucki> mbeierl: i at least saw that option in amdccc
<pepperjack> whileimhere: it just boots normally?
<lucax> how can i install e17 on ubuntu 9.04?
<mbeierl> frucki: it technically is.  So, the idea is to get catalyst to generate an xorg.conf file for you that has the syntax to enable the two separate pipes in the card as two servers
<wad> Darael, it worked!! Thanks, you and pepperjack!
<mbeierl> frucki: once that framework is in place, it is merely a matter of assigning mouse 1 and keyboard 1 to x server 1, display 1, then mouse 2, keyboard 2 to x 2...
<frucki> mbeierl: ah ok, so after that i can map the second mice/keyboard to the second xserver
<whileimhere> It tells me there is no boot device. I usually turn the HD off as an option.
<Darael> wad: be warned you have to change it separately for different file types
<frucki> mbeierl: ah, ok!
<scarface3> Hi, all! I have a question, how can I do for automatic login and lock screen in ubuntu? I succed in autologin and I have added a script which sleep for 10 seconds and then launches the command "gnome-screensaver-command -l", but it doesn't work.Can someone tell me why???
<lucax> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<mbeierl> frucki: as simple as that - at least that's the way I see it
<billybigrigger> anyone here familiar with install grub2?
<dassouki> I have a mysql database, coding folder, huge data folder. that I'd like to synck with a USB stick I have. Any software ideas i can use
<carick> billybigrigger: why do you want to do that?
<wad> Darael, yeah, I got it. Where on earth does it store these settings, any ideas?
<Darael> wad: no idea
<billybigrigger> carick, because #grub suggests i install grub2 to fix my error 15
 * wad nods. And it would be nice if the Preferred Applications control actually worked, too. *shrug*
<Darael> dassouki: I use unison to sync a memory stick, though I've not set it up to do it automatically yet
<carick> billybigrigger: is it in the repos?
<billybigrigger> carick, yees
<resno> when using dolphin, i use to be able to go in root dir, it would ask me for password and let me in. no i cant edit the root directory because it wont ask for password
<carick> billybigrigger: then apt-get install grub2 ?
<whileimhere> pepperjack I cannot tell if my laptop will boot from a USB dev. I know it will boot from a USB CD Drive
<dassouki> Darael: thanks :D any other alternatives that i can check out as well
<Stefanot> my sound is waaay too low ... ideas why?
<CrChTiGeR> mine too
<_UsUrPeR_> is anyone in here familiar with UFW?
<Darael> resno: if you press alt+f2 and type "gksu nautilus" you can get a root file browser window with which you can edit files on /
<sacarlson> ﻿billybigrigger: or try supergrubdisk cd boot  r to reload MBR and stage 1.5 http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<_UsUrPeR_> I am making a script and need a review.
<CrChTiGeR> but not so too low, just overall low
<bogart> hi, my root fs has become somwhat readonly - I can touch files in /tmp and change some files in /etc but aptitude and other programs say the device is out of space
<carick> resno: use terminal
<CrChTiGeR> can i ask a question about installing jaunty? i have a damn ATI card
<bogart> eventhough there is 65% free diskspace left (16G)
<carick> !ask | CrChTiGeR
<ubottu> CrChTiGeR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CrChTiGeR> when i tried upgrading it gave me a warning about the restricted drivers
<CrChTiGeR> thanks!
<erUSUL> bogart: and it is read only? "cat /proc/mounts"
<filosofix> demesg give me this nonestopping error : [  157.500016] EDAC MC0: UE page 0x1b639, offset 0x0, grain 128, row 0, labels ":": i82975x UE     Anyone  who know what could be wrong?
<carick> CrChTiGeR: what warning
<armence> How can I find out what I my IP addres is?
<carick> armence: google whats my ip
<_UsUrPeR_> armence: in terminal, ifconfig
<bogart> no - it is mouted rw here is cut'n paste "/dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)"
<frucki> mbeierl: hm well, thanks for the great explanation.
<CrChTiGeR> my question is if i should try upgrading to jaunty from intrepix with an ATI card (X1200) , it gave me a warning about restricted drivers, does that mean it wont work or should i try the open source drivers FIRST before upgrading?
<Darael> CrChTiGeR: you may lose some or all of your ability to use 3d acceleration if you upgrade.
<resno> carick: i would use terminal, but i am not good enough to complete what i am trying to do.
<frucki> mbeierl: would you say switching to nvidia is a good solution to get my project flawlessly done?
<mbeierl> frucki: hope that it's good enough to make it all work.
<carick> resno: which is what
<resno> Darael: i tried that and it wont come up
<mbeierl> frucki: I can help more with nvidia than ati just due to my having hardware
<scarface3> Is there a method to autolock screen after autologin??
<bogart> erUSUL: rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0
<mbeierl> frucki: not sure if one vs. the other has any technical advantage
<CrChTiGeR> Darael, should i uninstall the restricted drivers and install open source BEFORE upgrading? or will it be the same?
<billybigrigger> sacarlson, k trying supergrubdisk now
<erUSUL> bogart: output of "df -h" ? use pastebin
<frucki> mbeierl: well, the questions more bout the driver
<resno> carick: trying to cp a directory
<Baal> hello n stuff, "insert applicable pleasantries here"
<carick> resno: cp -r /path/to/dir /path/to/other/location
 * mbeierl admits lack of sleep affects memory
<linduxed> whenever i try to list the files in a tarball with "tar -t file.tar.gz" the shell just stalls, WHY?
<mbeierl> frucki: what was the original goal again? :)
<frucki> mbeierl: i tried old ubuntu in the past with a ati radeon 9550 and had massive problems with the driver, so now is my hd 4870 with catalyst 9.4 and
<Darael> CrChTiGeR: If the proprietary drivers aren't available in Jaunty they'll be autoremoved.  No need to do anything besides run the upgrade tool
<ranf> linduxed, tar tfz ...
<sacarlson> ﻿armence: ifconfig  for your local address  or whatismyip.com from your browser to find out your wan address
<nigtv> hey, im having trouble setting up a virtual machine, I know i have all the programs i need, but i have an old .zip image of xp and i am missing how exactly i load that into virtualbox. Im on 9.04, i set up a new thing in virtualbox, but of course, it wont boot without the image, but i cant find where to load it in!
<frucki> mbeierl: i wanna play world of warcraft together with my girlfriend ;D
<armence> thanks
<erUSUL> !paste | bogart
<ubottu> bogart: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tinjaw> trying to compile a driver. I see there are some differences in the header files. I linked audoconf.h as config.h and now I am looking for the match for devfs_fs_kernel.h
<mbeierl> frucki: right!  That was it - dual screen for gaming
<mzz> linduxed: it'll figure out z automagically, but you need f (it's waiting for you to supply the file on stdin without that)
<frucki> mbeierl: oh, thats what you meant, yeah
<Darael> CrChTiGeR: just to clarify - if need be, the upgrader will switch your drivers for you.  Obviously, if it doesn't but you have trouble, you can just switch back to the open source drivers
<linduxed> ranf: mzz: that worked
<CrChTiGeR> Darael, thanks a lot, one more question, would it be better if i plug a nvidia card and disable the ATI for jaunty?
<Shadow121> Can anyone here help me with elisa?
<mbeierl> frucki: unfortunately, I do have bad news on that front:  cards can usually only perform hardware acceleration on one display
<linduxed> ranf: mzz: thx
<Piet> linduxed: actually it's tar tzf filename.tar.gz
<blixt> if i sudo gedit file, will the file permissions change?
<filosofix> [  157.500016] EDAC MC0: UE page 0x1b639, offset 0x0, grain 128, row 0, labels ":": i82975x UE    -  Do you think this is a hardware-problem or is it a bug in edac-utils?
<kameron> hey guys!
<mbeierl> frucki: that means you'll probably need to purchase a second video card to get full 3d acceleration for the second screen
<carick> !hellp | kameron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hellp
<Darael> blixt: they shouldn't
<carick> !hello | kameron
<ubottu> kameron: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kameron> i feel so at home here guys!
<nigtv> blixt: you shouldnt have to use sudo gedit unless you need root privs to edit it, so in theory no
<valent> hello, new here
<valent>  can someone help me
<Darael> !hello | valent
<ubottu> valent: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_UsUrPeR_> To rephrase my request: I need someone familiar with ufw to take a look at this script I have put together. My script's objective is to allow routing and netmasqing. It appears to not be allowing all access. Here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/169898/
<valent>  connect to a server?
<carick> nigtv: and you should use gksu if you are doing graphical stuff
<frucki> mbeierl: oh, is that a linux/xserver specific problem? cuz for example on windows i can run 2x world of warcraft. or for example game wow on display1 and watch movie on display 2
<nigtv> valent: have to ask your question first ;)
<Darael> !ask | valent
<ubottu> valent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cosmodad> where do I get acrobat reader from in Jaunty? Added medibuntu to my list of repositories but can't find acroread.
<nigtv> carick: are you talking about the vbx thing?
<Darael> valent: what sort of server do you want to connect to?
<mbeierl> That's different.  That's "one" display, two "windows" side by side, on two monitors
<valent> conect to http://www.ogamenet.net
<carick> nigtv: ive just heard that gksu is for graphical programs and sudo is for terminal progs
<nigtv> valent: cant you use firefox?
<mbeierl> you want to separate the monitors from each other and assign key/mouse bound only to that one monitor
<blixt> i edited /etc/pulse/daemon.conf and now i get a terrible beep in the system speaker everytime i shut down.. (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/168762/plain/)
<nigtv> carick: but you are talking about virtual machines, right?
<mbeierl> sorry, frucki - ^^
<carick> nigtv: no
<valent> JaBSnG.OGameNet.net
<nigtv> oh, i think you may have me confused
<valent> yes
<andresmh> for some reason the keys on my laptop to increase/decrease volume got mapped to the Microphone volume instead of the Master volume. It used to work fine. How do I configure it back to the way it was? I was messing up with alsamixer and pluse config.
<nigtv> andresmh: ive had to change it through system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<resno> andresmh: putting the settings back the way you found them ;)
<frucki> mbeierl: and how about attaching the second mice/keyboard to the second "window". possible?
<Darael> valent: what are you tryuing to do, exactly? I got that you want to connect to a server, but unless you just want to do it in a browser, we'll need more info
<andresmh> resno: if i knew what i changed i would do that :)
<nigtv> frucki: maybe with a kvm (is that the right acronym?) switch?
<Shadow121> call me sir god dammit
<mbeierl> frucki:  that, afaik, is not.  That would be binding the key/mouse to a process (window), not to the X server itself
<Baal> here is a simple poser for any one who can answer. i recently installed 9.04 on  COMPAQ EVO n610c with a built in ATI mobility graphics, after updating to the new recommended driver and catalyst. now when i reboot the screen is garbled and unusable. is there a way to enter a safe graphics mode so i can undo those changes?
<nigtv> actually, virtualbox has an irc i think, maybe i should ask in there?
<valent> thanks
<blixt> since i'm a newbie it seam i have to reinstall the whole thing to get rid of the beep...
<andresmh> nigtv: the mapping looks ok in Keyboard Shortucts, it says "Volume Down"  "XF86AudiLowerVolume"
<nigtv> Baal: not an answer, but you can start in a terminal
<_UsUrPeR_> so no one familiar with ufw?
<bin1010> help I need some help in openoffice calc
<frucki> mbeierl: so for my idea to work i would need a new crossfire/sli motherboard + a second graphics card?
<nigtv> andresmh: you should check that the keyboard settings match the # of keys you have on your keyboard
<andresmh> i think it might be something in pulse or alsa that is receiving the event and it's mapping it to the volume of the microphone, nigtv
<nigtv> ah
<Darael> bin1010: what do you need, exactly?
<mbeierl> frucki: I don't think you need a new mobo... just a second video card ... with just enough power to play the game
<nigtv> yea, sorry im kind of a newb, but i come in here to get help and just kind of try to help people lol
<bin1010> I need to sort my columns by the name, but not the data in the columns so now (c b a) needs to be (a b c)
<wordsofglass> hello, i figured out my previous jfs problem, but now i'm trying to move my root directory onto another drive, and i'm wondering the best way to do this, like what options with cp or whatever
<Spoom> hi folks, for whatever reason, after upgrading to jaunty, evolution seems to freeze for about a minute when i click the reply button, any ideas?
<myk_robinson> need recommendations for improving battery life on an HP dv2000 series laptop. Its an AMD Turion 64 X2 CPU
<Threetimes> Hi, how do I flip the Removable Media Bit on a USB flash drive?
<mbeierl> frucki: and ... technically you'd want a second sound card too.  so the sound effects can be given to the right player :)
<nigtv> Threetimes: removable media bit?
<Threetimes> nigtv: http://www.lancelhoff.com/multi-partition-a-usb-flash-drive-in-windows/
<piotr__> hello i'm using ubu 9.04 how i can change my nameservers when i'm using adsl(ppp) connection. I was changing resolv.conf /etc/ and /etc/ppp/ but it don't works
<sacarlson> ﻿bin1010: I've only sorted from top to bottom, I'm not sure right to left sort is posible is it?
<bin1010> sacarlson: yeah me too
<joevano> Celauran: well that is the issue... I used Software Sources to pick the Best Server
<mbeierl> piotr__: you need to use something other than what your ISP (adsl server) provides?
<mcfeeb> i've been using jaunty for a couple of weeks now, and this since morning, everything on my machine is taking 100% cpu to do anything.  did something get messed up in an update last night?
<bin1010> I gave each column a header and I actually want to sort on those header names...I guess yall got that
<Darael> bin1010: if you highlight it all, then go data->sort and select the options tab there's an option for what direction to sort in
<tryptam> so, i have 2 monitors: 24" on the left, 19" on the right. How do I set the 24" to be the main screen? tried playing around with nvidia-settings put no luck. Does it decide it by screen number or what?
<blixt> nigtv: how do you mean in theory no? what would be the proper way edit a config file?
<piotr__> mbeierl: yes opendns because my provider dns is so slow
 * chalcedony smiles
<joevano> Celauran: but I just get 302 errors when doing an apt-get update
<mbeierl> tryptam: do you have an xorg.conf file?
<chalcedony> greetings Tyler :)
<whileimhere> Is there a way to see what bios I have in ubuntu?
<Celauran> joevano: You'll notice though that if you have it choose the best server multiple times, it doesn't always choose the same one. I'd just go geographically and manually choose one near you then try again
<Piet> myk_robinson: often the bios setup utility or the laptop vendor's website provides a utility for recalibrating the battery
<joevano> Celauran: will do.. thanks
<Darael> bin1010: so you tell it to "sort left to right (sort columns)" and then sort by the relevant row.
<myk_robinson> Piet: recalibrating the battery will help with the drain?
<chalcedony> question: how are some ways to handle passwords so i can find them again?
<Threetimes> whileimhere: try sudo lshw, somewhere at the top
<tryptam> mbeierl: yes.
<nigtv> blixt: what I mean is that if you dont need root privs to edit a file, then you shouldnt sudo gedit it, and if you do need them, then you would have to. As long as you dont sudo gedit a file that doesnt need root privs nothing should 'change' on you. But if you sudo gedit a file that doesnt exist yet (i.e. create one) then, yea, it will need root privs to be accessed again unless you chmod it
<mbeierl> tryptam: Option          "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" is what you want to set
<chalcedony> question: i have passwords for all kinds of things, what are some ways to handle passwords so i can find them again?
<jiggly_winkus> anyone here know anything about using a scanner under wine?
<Celauran> chalcedony: KeePassX?
<mbeierl> tryptam: for me I have a "DFP-0" (laptop) and "CRT-0" which is the external display
<sacarlson> ﻿chalcedony: encrypted file
<verteks> there is no /dev/input/js0 file but my gamepad is plugged in
<arak1> does anybody know which package must be installed to use the command 'mail' on ubuntu-server ?
<Piet> myk_robinson: of course, you can and should also try saving power by using tools such as acpi and that amd specific cpu speedup/-down utility cpufreq
<blixt> ahh, thnx, prolly not the problem then..
<Spoom> hi folks, for whatever reason, after upgrading to jaunty, evolution seems to freeze for about a minute when i click the reply button, any ideas?  my issue is basically similar to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1088131.html , only there were no suggestions given there other than to create a new evolution profile, which i'd rather not do as it would need to download all my mail again (and there is... a lot)
<mbeierl> tryptam: so my line reads like so: Option          "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0" which makes DFP-0 (laptop) the primary
<nigtv> verteks: oh geez wish i could remember. I believe that it has been changed to a different location, but i cant rememeber.
<blixt> where in what log should i look for the reason of the beep?
<tryptam> mbeier: hm.. ok. i had them as seperate X screens and xinerama enabled
<Threetimes> whileimhere: if you do sudo lshw -heml you get something like this [http://peter-server.homelinux.net/lshw.new.html] (look at the 3rd yellow box)
<bin1010> Darael: that sorts the data in the columns....I want to sort the entire columns based on string values in row 1 for that column
<nigtv> I had that problem as well a while back, it is referenced as the incorrect location all over the web
<Celauran> Spoom: You should be able to backup your current profile, create a new one, then manually copy the email without downloading it again
<sacarlson> ﻿chalcedony: if you want the system to remember for you there is keychain
<Darael> chalcedony: there's several password managers in the repositories... just search "password" in add/remove programs
<mbeierl> piotr__ ? still here?
<nigtv> it doesnt get created there i believe, at least not in any new ubu's, leme see if i can find it
<Soulwarp> i have a problem installing a new version of glib from source
<Piet> myk_robinson: recalibrating the battery will help in terms of correctly knowing when the power really wears off. batteries which have run for a long time have memory effect and/or similar other effects which can mkae the system believe that power wears off earlier than it actually does.
<Darael> bin1010: I know - If you tell it to sort by row 1 after changing the direction in the options tab you should get what you're after.
<frucki> mbeierl: iam not that kind of a technics freak, but how can i add a second video card if mainboard only has 1x pcie x16 slot?
<chalcedony> wow sounds like other people have had this problem :)
<mbeierl> tryptam: oh I see.  I use the TwinView option as that gives me 3d acceleration for both screens
<armence> Hey all, I have a scanner shared on a LAN, how can I get ubuntu to see that scanner and use it?
<mbeierl> frucki: OH!  only one free slot and that already has the video card in it?  no AGP slot?
<frucki> mbeierl: no ;(
<FFForever> what was the codename for 7.04
<mcfeeb> oh, weird.  it's only taking 100% cpu when i have the power plugged in (it's a laptop).  anyone know what would cause this?
<FFForever> also did 7.04 use alsa or pa?
<Darael> FFForever: gutsy gibbon
<Darael> sorry
<Piet> chalcedony: also pwsafe, gnupg (both are not dependant on a gui)
<Darael> I mean feisty fawn
<Darael> gutsy was 7.10
<BoulderDave> im trying to add a few models to the admin site....  seems pretty simple and straightforward.. however after registering the models.. they still aren't showing up in admin.  any ideas?  here is my admin.py file http://dpaste.com/43086/
<mbeierl> frucki: well, that makes it harder for sure.  I've gotta run soon, but I'll think about it.  if I think of anything and see you here, I'll let you know
<nigtv> verteks: looks like it could be a could of places, you could try a "sudo find / -iname "*js0*" and see, it should either be /dev/input/js0 or /dev/js0
<vick> is there an editor with synonyms in linux ?
<FFForever> Darael, do you know if fawn used alsa or pa?
<BoulderDave> shit wrong channel
<Darael> FFForever: no Idea, I'm afraid.
<bc> anyone know how to make labels created with e2label to go into effect immediately with re-mounted internal disks? umounting, labeling, remounting has no effect. :\
<bc> (i know retarting the whole machine would work, but...)
<bin1010> Darael: I think that worked.  thanks
<Darael> FFForever: a quick google says alsa
<blixt> thnx
<Darael> bin1010: no probs
<mbeierl> tryptam: gone too?
<bobsaccamano> bc, for auto mounting you can do without labels
<mcbean> what going on in here?
<Pici> !support | mcbean
<ubottu> mcbean: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Etanol> Piet: what's wrong with a graphical installer?
<bc> bobsaccamano: I'm using disk mounter under the Places menu. Are you suggesting I use fstab instead, in other words?
<Etanol> oh, a little outdated, hehe... didn't scroll down
<Piet> FFForever: very likely alsa, and possibly also pa on top of this. alsa and pa are not alteratives to each other.
<wordsofglass> hello, if i can't copy "special files" when copying my root directory to a new partition, am i going to be able to boot from that new partition?
<bobsaccamano> bc, yes because its the better way to do it
<mcbean> some programe will not install why?
<FFForever> Piet, i know i am trying to help a client out thanks for the info
<wordsofglass> special files include things like /dev/
<Darael> FFForever: pa could be installed in addition on feisty, but wasn't by default
<carick> wordsofglass: you have to do a clone
<bobsaccamano> !fstab | bc
<ubottu> bc: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wordsofglass> carick: how do i do that?
<Darael> BlueBird: any luck?
<bc> bobsaccamano: yes, aware of fstab, will switch to using it instead (although gnome seems to remember what was last mounted)
<Celauran> mcbean: Can you elaborate a little?
<Spoom> it's weird... evolution seems to be trying to access something that's taking a long time every time i do certain actions... which now includes accessing the preferences
<carick> wordsofglass: not sure, never done it, what are you trying to do more specifically
<BlueBird> Darael, well my comp seems to be able to boot over USB so I have an emergency way out
<BlueBird> Darael, I also backed up everything of importance
<Darael> BlueBird: it's a start.
<BlueBird> Darael, problem is I can't find out where to download the package that has the fixed driver
<Darael> BlueBird: good fortune with this.
<bobsaccamano> bc, drives are not automounted at boot unless you edit fstab..so you probably should
<Darael> try packages.ubuntu.com
<Shadow121> Wohhhhhaaaa the tornado is coming
<bobsaccamano> also install ntfs-3g and ntfs-progs if needed
<Darael> BlueBird: specifically, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-11-generic
<BlueBird> Darael, yea but I dunno what file to download
<wordsofglass> carick: to save my home directory, which was one the same partition as my root directory, i had to install ubuntu 9.04 to my swap drive, now i want to copy things over to what has my home directory on it and fix grub and make my swap drive (currently root) swap again
<Rockj> is it possible to figure out which of my dad's disk got the Microsoft Windows boot loader ?
<ozzloy> firefox returns "network timeout" for 172.16.2.20 from my machine, but on the actual server at 172.16.2.20, the page loads fine.  how do i troubleshoot this?
<Piet> Etanol: nothing, i suppose. why do you ask?
<methods2> i need help i haven't had sound for over a month
<tryptam> mbeierl: thanks for the help, that InfoOrder line did the trick :)
<Rockj> he  manged to install Ubuntu on ntfs partition and install it 3x and ou dont know what
<Piet> FFForever: good luck
<Celauran> Still haven't figured out how to get new libraries recognized. I've created /etc/ld.so.conf.d/foo.conf pointing to /usr/local/foo/lib, run ldconfig, but no luck. Anyone have an idea what I'm missing?
<carick> wordsofglass: first off how big is your swap drive!
<Rockj> and I have a hard work of trying to make him boot up the Windows partition
<FFForever> Piet, how hard would it be to upgrade to 9.04 from 7.04?
<mbeierl> tryptam: you're back!  that's good news and yes, I'm glad that it worked.  did you use twin view now?
<joevano> Celauran: thank you, thank you, thank you
<wordsofglass> carick: about 3 gb
<Celauran> joevano: Glad it's sorted :)
<Darael> BlueBird: the one I pointed you at gives the updated driver for the 2.6.27-11 kernel, and the metapackages pointing to it should probably be installed when you get your internet back up.
<tryptam> mbeierl: yes, didn't know about the 3d acceleration
<BlueBird> Darael, well problem is ...
<BlueBird> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/amd64/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-11-generic/filelist
<BlueBird> Darael, it seems to not be available for amd64 ?
<mbeierl> tryptam: then you should notice a huge difference!  you can run compiz on both ;)  Enjoy!
<BlueBird> Darael, oh , no it's the same for i386
<tobi> I cannot change etc/network/interfaces. What rights do I need for that? sudo, operator?
<Darael> BlueBird: that's the list of files inside it
<sacarlson> ﻿Rockj: windows is normaly installed on hd0
<BlueBird> Darael, to me it just says not available for this architecture ...
<Darael> BlueBird: if you click the link with the taxt "download" you get a link to the package file
<BlueBird> Darael, "Download Source Package" ?
<petrolman> Is there a chance to get the gnome visual effects with the radeon driver on a hd4850 grafic card? Or do I really need the fglrx driver?
<BlueBird> Darael, I can't see the link other than that
<BlueBird> Darael, do I want the source ?
<CommanderCool> hi! how do i find out which driver my wlan is currently using?
<Darael> BlueBird: no... one minute
<mimor> how can I merge 3 different evolution instances without losing data (mails/agenda/contacts/tasks)
<Piet> FFForever: i have not done it, but as upgrading ubuntu is usually a straight forward process, probably not hard. you will need a good downstream, though
<Darael> BlueBird: sorry, my bad.  The architecture name is the link you want.  just click "amd64" in that table
<BlueBird> Darael, I can't find any download link
<dassouki> i'm looking for super super super light minimalist themes, any idea where i can find one
<Darael> or grab it from http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-11-generic_2.6.27-11.12_amd64.deb
<cdrummer> yes
<BlueBird> Darael, ooooooh , they should make that blue like all sane hyperlinks :P
<Zathara> i have an earphone usb, but don't work on Ubuntu 9.04! Anyone can help me?
<Darael> BlueBird: indeed they should
<TAiL-> dassouki: what kind of themes?
<CommanderCool> how do i find out which driver my wlan is currently using? this cannot be very difficult
<BlueBird> Darael, seems to depend on a different kernel though ?
<Darael> ah
<cdrummer> quit
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: you alive?
<BlueBird> Darael, or is 2.6.27-11 the default intrepid one ?
<Darael> try the same package but with the kernel version you'll get after the upgrade in the name, if you see what I mean?
<dassouki> TAiL-: Gnome themes .. system appearance .. theme
<sacarlson> ﻿CommanderCool: I think it is  displayed as part of iwconfig  or ifconfig,  you can also see it in the lsmod module list
<Piet> Zathara, CommanderCool: run: sudo lspci and pastebin the output, then put the url here
<BlueBird> Darael, I think that is the right kernel actually , but I kinda want to know
<bobsaccamano> hi..im having problems installing nagois on ubuntu intrepid..anyone succesfully done it?
<TAiL-> dassouki: take a look at fluxbox.. we'll it's not gnome. but very light
<Piet> billybigrigger_: hope so
<BlueBird> Darael, since the driver will not work without the right kernel image I assume
<Darael> BlueBird: I'm not sure what the default intrepid one is, but if you install using update-manager you should get the lateest, and that package is what the metapackage for the latest points to... if you can follow that
<CommanderCool> Piet: its Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: i followed your links to setting up raid
<dassouki> TAiL-: well thanks for the advice, i'd like to stick with Gnome, all i want is really small fonts zero borders, small buttons, and 2 or 3 color theme, with no added gunk
<tyler_d1> looking for a gui to handle ssh keys?
<BlueBird> Darael, right
<Piet> CommanderCool: what sacarlson said. you don't need lspci to determine the module/driver. ignore me.
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: now i just have to mount /dev/md0 ??? what fstab options should i use for it?
<BlueBird> Darael, so the package from the link you gave me SHOULD work with whatever intrepid gives me ?
<Celauran> dassouki: If you're just looking for themes rather than a WM replacement, check out http://www.gnome-look.org
<ozzloy> i can ping 172.16.2.20 just fine, but firefox gives me "network timeout" from my computer (but works from the server).  how do i troubleshoot this?
<Darael> BlueBird: when you ask it to upgrade, it should say what packages are to be installed - it's worth checking that the 2.6.27-11-generic kernel image is in there, but yes, it should
<BlueBird> Darael, I'll give it a try, worst case I will have to go fix it at work tomorrow
<BlueBird> Darael, wish me luc
<Darael> BlueBird: good fortune.
<dassouki> Celauran: so i'm looking for gtk themes correct ?
<BlueBird> *luck
<Celauran> dassouki: Depends on what you want. Probably metacity is what you're looking for
<Piet> billybigrigger_: alright. did it help?
<dassouki> Celauran: i'm not using compiz, and don't intend too, but metacity it is
<aar> Hi, I've got ktorrent configured to use port 40000 only, but when I use iftop I realise that there are all sorts of random ports being used to leech and seed torrents. Why is this happening?
<askand1> Hi! Bashcompletion is broken for me in Jaunty when using sudo, if I not use sudo it works fine, what could be wrong?
<CommanderCool> sacarlson: how do i find the wlan module in the lsmod output?
<Celauran> dassouki: Yeah, metacity themes are what you're looking for then
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: ya i just don't know what fstab entry i should make, like what boot options or what
<tyler_d1> CommanderCool: lsmod | grep -i wlan
<jetienne> q. is there a tool like gimp but much simpler
<dassouki> Celauran: thankls :D
<Piet> billybigrigger_: md0 should be in fstab as soon as you finished installing
<JediMaster> hey guys, it's been a very long time since I did this, it was reaaally tricky when I did.. what I had was an old Sun Cobalt RaQ server, which was running a bastardised version of redhat, comnpletely remotely, I downloaded an installed debian image used for virtual machines, mounted it loopback, formated teh swap space on the server as ext3, cp'ed every file across, chrooted into it...
<BlueBird> Darael, well it CLAIMS it will install it at least
<Celauran> dassouki: http://art.gnome.org might also be worth a look
<Piet> billybigrigger_: if it's not there, something went wrong or you put another layer btween the raid and the file system
<JediMaster> edited fstab and a few things, apt-get upgraded, ran grub and rebooted
<aar> jetienne, phatch is a simple image editor (originally designed for batch editing)
<Darael> BlueBird: should be pretty well good to go, then
<JediMaster> then made the old root partition the /home/ partition of the new machine
<BlueBird> Darael, should probably kill xchat before it starts upgrading
<natsukashi> I'm getting pretty pissed at gparted right now
<JediMaster> kept all the sites and reconfigured...
<BlueBird> Darael, see ya if it works ; )
<CommanderCool> sacarlson: there is no such line - might it be iwl3945 or mac80211? if yes which of both?
<Darael> BlueBird: just make sure that after you upgrade you install the relevant metapackage so that the backport gets updated with the kernel
<JediMaster> how viable is that stratergy to do a Fedora Core 4 to Ubunutu 9.04 "upgrade"? =)
<sacarlson> ﻿CommanderCool: I seem to be wrong about iwconfig display of the driver mine is showing me ieee
<Piet> billybigrigger_: you should not need to edit fstab.
 * Piet has a high latency connection, will try to get a better onion route, brb
<aar> JediMaster, not very viable at all, I would say
<JediMaster> bearing in mind this is a remote server with no X instlaled, so this can be a pretty slim install
<dassouki> Celauran: i also assume that they go in ~/.themes
<erUSUL> JediMaster: in two words im-possible
<JediMaster> aar: why not, what's changed?
<aar> all sorts of paths, configuration files...
<JediMaster> erUSUL: again, why not, I got redhat to debian to work
<Celauran> dassouki: You can install them via System -> Appearance
<JediMaster> aar: read it again, I'm not talking "upgrade" I'm talking a remote install
<the1corrupted> Hey, anyone know how to configure an AMP installation to work?  So far, I can't get PHP to work...
<ScottG> How does tar decide which files to archive next? I am using it to archive and compress some files and it lists them out as it is going it. It doesn't seem to do them in alphabetical order or anything though
<erUSUL> JediMaster: dismiss my comment did not read your whole explanation
<sacarlson> ﻿CommanderCool: but I know I use the rt2x00usb that links to mac80211
<JediMaster> erUSUL =)
<aar> JediMaster, sorry, I got confused by the use of the word "upgrade".
<JediMaster> lol
<JediMaster> thought so
<sacarlson> ﻿CommanderCool: so it looks like what links to mac80211 is your driver
<Celauran> the1corrupted: What's not working, exactly?
<JediMaster> is there anything stopping it from working again this time?
<erUSUL> !afk > awe-afk
<ubottu> awe-afk, please see my private message
<JediMaster> I could setup a virtual machine with a backup of the server and do a test on it I guess
<the1corrupted> Celauran When I open a php page, firefox comes up and says "PHTML File, what do you want to do?  --Open With, --Save As"
<lost_1> Is this where i can get ubuntu technical help?
<CommanderCool> sacarison: ok, thx
<edoceo> Anyone using KVM-85 in Jaunty?  Ships with KVM-84 but 85 is out now and has a few nice bug fixes
<loquitus> Can anyone suggest a way I can store a file locally on my Linux file system such that the only way to use it would be to somehow decrypt it on the fly and pipe the output to whatever? So for example, if I want to store a local C++ source file, but I want to store it such that nobody can read its contents without a password, and the only way to compile it is to decrypt it and pipe the output to the C++ compiler?
<erUSUL> lost_1: yep
<mcfeeb> 1) got a laptop running jaunty, 2) since this morning, it spikes to 100% cpu whenever ac power is on, 3) top isn't showing any obvious culprits (i already removed trackerd, so that's not it).  anyone got an idea?
<Celauran> the1corrupted: Apache itself is working fine, though?
<edoceo> loquitus: encfs?
<the1corrupted> Celauran Yup.
<Piet> now that's better :)
<Edmundo> Hi, guys!
<loquitus> edoceo: I do not have root access on this machine... I am hoping for a solution where I could somehow encrypt the file or put some sort of compression password on it
<Edmundo> Is it possible to use portable ubuntu with jaunty instead of hardy?
<Edmundo> do I have to dist-upgrade to jaunty?
<Spoom> Celauran, it's downloading all of my email again, even after i copied it back...
<erUSUL> loquitus: gpg -c file.cpp; when you want to use it gpg -d --stdout file.cpp.gpg  | g++
<DBfan> can anoyone tell me, when I'm installing ATI proeritary drivers (by downloading from their page)
<loquitus> erUSUL: thanks!
<JediMaster> so, what's the virdict? remote fedora 4 => ubuntu 9.04 "upgrade" should be possible using that somewhat warped idea?
<ScottG> How does tar decide which files to archive next? I am using it to archive and compress some files and it lists them out as it is going it. It doesn't seem to do them in alphabetical order or anything though
<edoceo> loquitus: wouldn't standard file encryption tools do the trick?
<Spoom> oh well... it's not like this is a rare occurrence with evolution, i'll just filter out the duplicates again
<CooPs> when I have done the automatic ATI installation
<loquitus> edoceo: what is a standard file encryption tool?
<CooPs> i get a baloon popup saying
<loquitus> I thought maybe gpg was standard
<Spoom> ...and it didn't fix the issue either
<tzotzou> net
<CooPs> that I could use propertary drivers
<edoceo> loquitus: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Linux+Encrypt+Files
<CooPs> and that the driver are "In use" but the enabled box is not checked
<CooPs> should I enable it?
<eleite> mcfeeb: Have you recently installed gfx drivers?
<mcfeeb> eleite: nope.  been running the nvidia 180 drivers for several months now
<CooPs> becouse I've enabled that box twice now, and both times ubunto crashed horribly and I had to reinstall
<Celauran> Spoom: What did you copy over?
<Darael> Edmundo: not quite clear what you want to do.  You can make a live USB stick with the iso of any Ubuntu release, or any other distro using casper as its live cd tech for that matter
<erUSUL> loquitus: it is --> gpg -d  file.cpp.gpg  | g++
<bin1010> Darael:  got another for you ... sorry... in my column headers in row 1 they have names like cat, dog, horse, cow.  But currently they are in this format <name>|<somenumber>.  I need to get rid of the "|<number>".  When I do a regular expression search for |* I get "no key found".  I am searching the formulas....any ideas?
<simotempler> hi anyone who can help - when i use nvidia drivers for my via system->admin->hardware drivers i get nvidia 3d support for compiz etc using these drivers except everytime i restart it goes back to a 800x600 screen - my graphics card is a geforce4 mx 420
<CooPs> should I ignore the "Enabled" box that pops up or NOT????
<yowshi> does anyone know a programme other then cheese that can record from a webcam without alot of fussing?
<Darael> bin1010: nope, sorry.
<erUSUL> simotempler: unstall and use nvidia-settings
<dassouki> how can i install a network printer that's in teh form of ipp://url/printer)name
<Piet> billybigrigger_: did i miss something you said?
<mib_dz8bf9f7> Hey guys. When I plug my usb wireless adapter into my pc running ubuntu the whole thing stops working and freeze, however i previously had it working with no problems after installing ndiswrapper. Any ideas?
<Spoom> Celauran, the contents of the mail/local folder
<erUSUL> dassouki: System>Administracion>Printers
<Spoom> which included my inbox
<Spoom> and all messages showed up
<Piet> billybigrigger: anything after this? <Piet> billybigrigger_: you should not need to edit fstab.
<bin1010> are cells that are textual are they still considered formula or are they then notes?
<Spoom> it's now downloading duplicates
<simotempler> erUSUL what do i uninstall
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: ya my install didn't make an fstab entry
<Piet> billybigrigger_: that goes to you, too
<erUSUL> simotempler: install nvidia-settings
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: i dont think i set mount point
<erUSUL> !info nvidia-settings | simotempler
<ubottu> simotempler: nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 180.25-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 753 kB, installed size 1888 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<aar> CooPs, I would suggest that if you have checked it twice, and twice you have had to re-install, checking it is not a good idea. I would stick to the generic (non-proprietary) driver.
<simotempler> so sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings???
<CooPs> aar: but the ATI installation was successful the second time, and I rebooted without any problems
<erUSUL> !software | simotempler
<ubottu> simotempler: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Piet> billybigrigger_: ah, that's a possible scenario. in that case, you can just put a line for md0 there, right
<Celauran> Spoom: Might need config as well, I've always copied whole .evolution/mail
<CooPs> aar: the first time I checked the box without isntalling the ATI drivers from their page first
<CooPs> and then ubuntu hard-crashed
<simotempler> was already installed
<NismoTie> hey guys, need help with my runescape java 8-|
<CooPs> aar: the second time, I installed the ATI drivers from their page
<Piet> billybigrigger_: something alson the lines of: /dev/mo0           /where/to/mount/it            ext3        defaults        0       2
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: but being a raid array is there any special arguments i need to pass? or can i just copy my / or /home fstab line and change it to /dev/md0 /mountpoint
<legend2440> has anyone tried Jaunty with ATI Radeon 9600 video card.Everything worked fine except i can't get tv out to work. anyone tried this card besides me?
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: ok thanks
<CooPs> aar: rebooted, it worked, but when I got that baloon box, does that mean that it installed but isn't in use?
<loquitus> erUSUL: that command to decrypt and compile does not work... the compiler immediately says no input files
<simotempler> when i change them there they still reset my settings to 800x600 each time
<aar> CooPs, proprietary drivers are often very temperamental in Linux, because, by definition, developers cannot look at the code. I would stick to the non-proprietary version if that works OK for you.
<simotempler> thats what i was using
<pc2> hi
<pc2> I need help
<aar> CooPs, no, i think that the balloon is trying to tell you that a proprietary version is available in case you want to use it.
<CooPs> aar: but the non-proprietary ones doesn't support TV out it seems...
<Piet> billybigrigger_: this assumes you created an ext3 file system on it
<erUSUL> loquitus: maybe gcc does not accpt stdin as input in wich case what you want is impossible...
<gartral> does doing rm -r on a dir delete the files, or trash them?
<pc2> who can help me ?
<erUSUL> loquitus: or may be
<mzz> gartral: delete
<CooPs> aar: okay, so what's the difference between checking the ballon box "enable" and installing the ".run" driver that you download from the ati page?
<gartral> !help | pc2
<ubottu> pc2: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dbruhn> gartral it deletes them
<Piet> pc2: noone can unless they know what you need help with
<Spoom> Celauran, no big deal, i just have to wait for my ~4000 messages to download and filter them out
<mzz> gartral: that's assuming "trash" means "move to some trash dir"
<gartral> thx all
<Spoom> unfortunately it didn't solve the issue at hand
<pc2> ok
<Celauran> Spoom: Hang on, I'm fiddling with my evo right now
<aar> CooPs, the diference is that by doing so you're using the ATI proprietary (i.e. not open source) driver, rather than the generic, non-proprietary one.
<xuacu> Bones
<CooPs> aar: becouse checking the ballon box made it install additional packages (xorg-driver-fglrx-dev ) which I found confusing as I had already installed ati drivers
<Piet> gartral: but 'delete' does not mean 'wipe'
<pc2> I need to install the file: install_flash_player_10_linux ???
<mzz> aar: I wouldn't call the non-proprietary one generic
<pc2> in xubuntu
<pc2> How do i do it ?
<CooPs> from their page
<xuacu> ooops, sorry, wrong channel :(
<tommi> what's the lightest program to set a wallpaper?
<the1corrupted> Celauran So do you know what might be wrong?
<aar> mzz, you're right, I'm just trying to make myself clear. the vanilla flavour, the one ubuntu used by default is what i'm trying to say
<mcfeeb> anyone else got ideas about this ac power cpu spike?
<Piet> pc2: run 'file' on it: file install_flash_player_10_linux
<Piet> pc2: this should tell you which type of file it is and how it can be run
<pc2> ok
<Celauran> the1corrupted: .php extension? Did you specify in apache.conf to serve php files?
<aar> CooPs, those files are modified/created by the installation of the proprietary driver.
<Piet> pc2: however, i suspect you actually want to install the packaged adobe flash player
<the1corrupted> Celauran: Yeah, .php ext.  But how do I setup the apache.conf to serve php files?
<snowrichard> 0--------------------
<pc2> yes
<CooPs> aar: yeah, and I got asked if I wanted to upgrade existed files that had been modified
<Piet> pc2: i think there is one in medibuntu
<snowrichard> sorry cat jumped on the keyboard
<CooPs> aar: and I though there would be some conflict so I just said no
<CooPs> aar: maybe that caused the blank screen?
<CooPs> when I logged in afterwards
<Spoom> Celauran, thanks
<aar> CooPs, the bottom line is: the safe option is the non-proprietary one. the proprietary version might give you more functionality, butit's also more prone to messing up the system, esp. after upgrades etc.
<Piet> snowrichard: greetings to it
<pc2> I did double click on the file and don do nothing
<mzz> CooPs: I don't have the time to type out my rant on this subject by now, but running installers as root is not your friend since it conflicts with the package manager and generally cannot be undone sanely
<DarkRavin> can anybody tell me why everytime i click on places and click on pictures and it opens my music player
<yowshi> does anyone know a programme other then cheese that can record from a webcam without alot of fussing?
<CooPs> all right
<erUSUL> !find webcam
<ubottu> Found: webcam, webcam-server, webcamd
<CooPs> but shouldn't the propetary installer from ati already have the drivers enabled afterwards?
<pc2> help
<pc2>  please
<DarkRavin> PM me if you can help
<Celauran> Spoom: I just removed my old profile, created a new one, and mail/local was all I needed to copy
<CooPs> I mean, why would I need to check the enabled box in the ubuntu hardware manager
<q_> is compiz + remote-desktop not compatible?
<guntbert> !pm | DarkRavin
<ubottu> DarkRavin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<aar> CooPs, it should. whether they work OK or not is a different matter. ATI do not write code for ubuntu, and ubuntu can't check ati code because it's not open source.
<pc2> I already asked it
<Piet> yowshi: vlc or mplay, i would think
<CooPs> yeah, both works , I'm just wondering if there's a potential conflict by checking the enable box and installing the drivers yourself
<aar> CooPs, the box tells you that you have a non-proprietary driver installed and asks you whether you want the proprietary one.
<Piet> yowshi: that was meant to say: vlc or mencoder, i would think
<Spoom> Celauran, yeah, evolution is odd like that
<yowshi> Piet: mplay sucks and has alot of fuss and vlc and i cant get to work
<guntbert> pc2: you should stay in the channel and not ask for pm support
<Spoom> are you using IMAP or POP?
<pc2> I want to install the file: flashplayer-installer
<aar> CooPs, yes there would be a conflict if you did that
<CooPs> ah great, now I know
<yowshi> Piet: mencoder is like all command line to get working and the video quality sucked
<eidoslinux> i need some help
<CooPs> thanks
<eidoslinux> i have a Genesys Logic, Inc. X-PRO CR20xA USB 2.0 Internal Card Reader and i can not get it to read or mount in ubuntu 9.04
<Blackout> hola hello OLA
<Piet> pc2: i already explained what you can do. did this not work for you? if so, why not?
<Blackout> HALO
<aar> CooPs, np
<Blackout> NO CHARLAIS TIOS
<Piet> yowshi: i see. ok, i have no further expereinces, most likely since i don't own a webcam.
<psycovic> i've got a machine that hardlocks on 8.10 and 9.04...memtest runs fine. what else should i check?
<Pici> !es | Blackout
<ubottu> Blackout: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Blackout> NO AI ESPAÑOLES
<pc2> you said double click on it and don do nohing
<yustus> #freenode.net
<guntbert> !es | Blackout
<Blackout> NO ME JODAS PC2
<Per73> Hi, I've got a bit of a problem. I've got a router/computer with a Via C7 CPU (EPIA M700 motherboard) and now suddenly after I upgraded to 9.04 I'm getting a lot of "excessive work at interrupt." when I try to push a lot of traffic through the machine. Anyone got any idea on how to fix the problem?
<Piet> pc2: no i did not tell you to double-click it
<eidoslinux> anyone have any ideas why i can not get my sd card reader to see my card in ubuntu 9.04
<pc2> then ???
<bodom> i have the same problem
<Piet> psycovic: anything on messages or dmesg?
<bodom> i think this is normal
<yowshi> grrr gotta reboot stupoid programme went unkillable
<Piet> <Piet> pc2: run 'file' on it: file install_flash_player_10_linux <Piet> pc2: this should tell you which type of file it is and how it can be run
<bobbyd> hi, can any US citizens help point me at any  laws covering selling things over the internet? I think I've just been scammed :(.
<mcfeeb> would it make sense for the power manager to go nuts if the ac adaptor has a short?
<guntbert> !ot | bobbyd
<ubottu> bobbyd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aar> bobbyd, you're in the wrong channel
<pc2> How do i run the file ???
<Piet> pc2: i should maybe have explained that you should run the 'file' command in a terminal window. so start a terminal window first
<eidoslinux> it should not be
<zmitya> hi all
<Piet> pc2: 'file' is a command, a program by itself. it tells you what type of file another file is
<pc2> ok, I am in the terminal
<byte^> Is there a terminal command to access the System - > Preferences -. Sound option in Ubuntu?
<zmitya> I have just installed a fresh jaunty (kubuntu), but I cannot create a panel in the right side of my screen
<zmitya> just can't drag & drop there :(
<bobbyd> guntbert, aar thanks, sorry
<D7> anyone be able to tell me why when I plug an external monitor into my netbook with ubuntu, I am not able to use all resolutions? I can only get 1024x768 when this monitor should be using 1680x1050
<Celauran> the1corrupted: check that you have php5.conf in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Piet> pc2: but i also suggested that you use the flash player from mediubuntu, which i think is easier for you and is also better for your system.
<erUSUL> byte^: gnome-sound-properties
<Guest78631> hihi all
<Celauran> the1corrupted: You should have a line: AddType application/x-httpd-php  .php .phtml
<aar> bobbyd, np
<Guest78631> i was wandering if anyne here has gotten nuendo woring in ubuntu jaunty?
<Piet> pc2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<byte^> The program 'gnome-sound-properties' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<byte^> sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<byte^> bash: gnome-sound-properties: command not found
<pc2> how do i use it ?
<byte^> o_O
<erUSUL> byte^: what ubuntu version do oyu have installed ?
<m3dlg> d7 some video caRDS  in netbooks have lower limitations than you might expect 1024x768 is what one of mine has as a maximum even though the monitor i use handles much bigger
<Piet> pc2: see above web page, it explains it
<pc2> ok. thanks
<D7> m3dlg, it's an aspire one...
<byte^> I have Crunchbang installed over it, so that may affect things
<byte^> well
<byte^> over onto their channel then
<m3dlg> i cant be of anymore help, i have several but only this one useslinux atm
<bobbyd> D7: looks like that's the aspire one's max resolution
<vishesh> Hi ever since I upgraded to the latest version of ubuntu. The graphics seems to be rendering really slowly. I was developing this game using SDL and I used to get a frame rate of about 170-180 and now I'm barely getting 40. I have an intel onboard graphic card G35. Any Idea ?
<aar> Guest78631, there seems to be a howto here (never tried it myself though): http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/making-steinberg-nuendo-work-on-linux
<pc2> Thank You Piet
<pc2> Bye Piet
<the1corrupted> Celauran But it's already on there..
<D7> bobbyd, :( damn, I was really wanting to use this netbook as my main computer
<PC-Ente> abend
<guntbert> !de | PC-Ente
<ubottu> PC-Ente: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<PC-Ente> okay thx, but this was an allchan message ... ;-)
<aar> Guest78631, you might also like to check out some equivalent software written specifically for linux.
<vishesh> Anyone ?
<DarkRavin> can anybody tell me why everytime i click on places and click on pictures and it opens my music player
<q_> how fast should the remote-desktop be via LAN? (takes ca. 1 sekond to move a window)
<DarkRavin> any help will help
<blunder> ok guys
<Pici> vishesh: See the Jaunty release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<guntbert> PC-Ente: no problem, was only meant as advice
<PC-Ente> okay thx
<aar> DarkRavin, try changing file associations. E.g. you can do that in Konqueror (options menu)
<Guest78631> hmm
<Guest78631> thanks guys
<Guest78631> will go do some reading
<Guest78631> we tried ardour
<blunder> whoever is responsible for sending the ubuntu developers and irc support ppl beer.... you are slacking
<NismoTie> omg im peed with jaunty right now
<Celauran> the1corrupted: Have you tried restarting Apache? Anything in Apache logs?
<guntbert> !ot | blunder
<ubottu> blunder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * blunder has spoken
<DarkRavin> how do i do that
<blunder> ok sorry
<Celauran> the1corrupted: What is the output of a2enmod php5?
<guntbert> NismoTie: tell us whats your problem?
<guntbert> blunder: :)
<DarkRavin> everytime i click on places and click on doc,pic or any other folder it opens music player
<NismoTie> i cant run runescape!
<aar> DarkRavin, do you use gnome or kde?
<NismoTie> and i love runescape *-]
<the1corrupted> Celauran It says AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3  And how do I go about restarting apache?
<NismoTie> gnome ftw!
<homeskill> on my home network, if i type 'ifconfig' from my laptop it says 'wlan'. If i was at a public wifi hotspot would ifconfig still say 'wlan' or something else?
<yowshi> does anyone know a programme other then cheese that can record from a webcam without alot of fussing?
<DarkRavin> dont know
<guntbert> NismoTie: whats that?
<xiong> why doesn't a wristwatch cursor post on application launch? or for other 'don't do, watch and wait' events?
<Celauran> the1corrupted: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<homeskill> the1corrupted /etc/init.d/apache restart
<NismoTie> MY JAVA IS ANNOYING ME
<DarkRavin> i have ubuntu 9.xx
<q_> guntbert, 3d web ava game
<Pici> !caps | NismoTie
<ubottu> NismoTie: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pici> !patience | NismoTie
<ubottu> NismoTie: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bobbyd> DarkRavin: I had that once, it's something to do with the default action for directories getting screwed up I think
<NismoTie> sorry yeah
<DarkRavin> the new one i just upgraded
<bobbyd> DarkRavin: it's a nautilus problem
<homeskill> the1corrupted /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<DarkRavin> so how do i fix it
<the1corrupted> Celauran IT said something about unable to reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name...
<bobbyd> DarkRavin: I'm trying to remember :)
<Celauran> the1corrupted: That's fine, don't worry about that
<aar> DarkRavin, try right-click on the file, go to Properties, Open With, and select the default application.
<Piet> homeskill: it would say the same thing, even though it's actually a WAN, not a LAN
<tones> would anybody reccomend me doing homework on vim in command line, cause i am truly addicted to terminals and linux in general
<limecat> i just did something really bad, and i need to know if ic an recover any data off this drive
<DarkRavin> tried that and when i right click it it just opens music player
<limecat> i dd'd the 100meg boot drive image over the root drive :|
<guntbert> tones: that seems to be a qurstion for #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<homeskill> the1corrupted that's because you need to set the ServerName in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf to something like "localhost"
<guntbert> *question
<pepperjack> !recover > limecat
<ubottu> limecat, please see my private message
<limecat> and i need to see if i can recover some scripts off the root drive--obviously its not showing me the old files
<aar> DarkRavin, I've never come across that before. Can't help you, sorry.
<tones> guntbert: good point, my bad
<pepperjack> limecat: what did you do?
<guntbert> tones: np :)
<DarkRavin> tks anyways
<limecat> pepperjack: long story short, was having boot issues, backed up boot partition to a dd image, then tried to dd another drives boot over top, but i specified the ROOT instead of the BOOT partition
<the1corrupted> homeskill So do I use an alias?
<limecat> so now my / looks like /boot, and this is very bad, since i need to recover a few scripts off it
<andresmh> how do you escape the exclamation mark (!) in bash? i am running something like $foo --bar="asd!f"
<m3dlg> what can cause this to happen : http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/m1dlguk/PublicView#5334659812103652626 when I boot up? This is a frozen screen when I am supposed to be at the desktop. The letters are from the bios screen i think
<tekteen> \!
<andresmh> thanks
<saturn__> \!
<tekteen> andresmh, you can also put it in ''
<homeskill> the1corrupted an alias for what? just say ServerName "localhost" in apache2.conf
<tekteen> andresmh, didn't the "" escape it?
<cllaudyu> can someone tell me if easycam2 works on jaunty?
<bobbyd> DarkRavin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/258030
<Piet> limecat: luckily the boot partition is usually not large, so chances are that only a small part of your data was actually overwritten
<cllaudyu> can someone tell me if easycam2 works on jaunty? please
<limecat> thats what i figured
<limecat> its only 100 megs
<limecat> but how do i see the files?
<Piet> limecat: did you read the private message?
<Lucke> join #ubuntu-lat
<DarkRavin> tks
<the1corrupted> homeskill Thanks.  It restarted just fine this time
<homeskill> tones since vim is a real text editor, better than notepad, then theres no reason you cant use it for home work if it's editing plain text files (including html, et al) but if it's needed to be 'word processed' (have underlines, colors, etc) then not so much
<bobbyd> DarkRavin: let me know if that works
<Guest78631> phew
<limecat> Piet: reading it.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mimi> #iutbay
<cllaudyu> i need to make my webcam work on ubuntu... i got how to see other peoples webcams with gyache but i want mine to work... i want to know if i can install easycam2 on jaunty???
<tones> homeskill: yeah, i think i will stick with something that can use bullet points after all...
<bobbyd> cllaudyu: just google for "easycam2 jaunty"
<aar> cllaudyu, why don't you just go ahead and try?
<cllaudyu> i did
<tones> homeskill: anyway, thats offtopic
<bobbyd> cllaudyu: what happens?
<cllaudyu> i found for hardy
<pepperjack> !webcam > cllaudyu
<ubottu> cllaudyu, please see my private message
<bobbyd> !webcam bobbyd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webcam bobbyd
<pepperjack> cllaudyu: can you get it to work with like vlc?
<cllaudyu> i'm trying
<bobbyd> !webcam > bobbyd
<ubottu> bobbyd, please see my private message
<aar> cllaudyu, let us know how it goes
<the1corrupted> homeskill So how do I set up an alias for phpmyadmin?
<Matson> I just did an upgrade of "linux-image-server and linux-server"  - do I have to reboot?
<homeskill> the1corrupted i dont use phpmyadmin i'd ask in #php i guess
<Bot2000> Matson : Yeh
<IndyGunFreak> Matson: usually, did you not get told to restart?
<Matson> nope
<IndyGunFreak> Matson: kinda weird.
<Matson> strange this tiem required a dist-upgrade
<Matson> img-2.6.24-24-server on AMD64
<the1corrupted> homeskill I got overflowed.
<limecat> Piet: This is a lot of reading, in a sentence or two, are my chances good of recovery, or notso good, if only the first 50-100mb were overwritten?
<homeskill> the1corrupted efnet has the best #php that i've seen
<Matson> rebooting... if I don't come back on, my afternoon is shot driving over to the datacenter
<tones> whats happened, all the newbies left? it was pretty active earlier on..
<Piet> limecat: if you are willing to spend some time they are probably quite good, however this also depends on the file system you had there and where exactly those scripts were stored on the disk, of course.
<H_M-Laptop> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, maybe we can break a new record of 15 minutes of silence.
<tones> H_M-Laptop: lol
<Piet> limecat: if they were stored in the sectors you have overwritten then chances are rather bad.
<H_M-Laptop> It's been done before. Only once, and I saw this great day.
<limecat> Piet: im never using dd again :(
<Myrtti> H_M-Laptop: did you have a ubuntu related question?
<Celauran> the1corrupted: According to everything I've read, if your PHP files are still prompting a download, you may need to purge and resintall libapache2-mod-php5
<the1corrupted> Celauran Nah, it was fixed by assigning ServerName to "localhost"
<Piet> limecat: well you can, just think twice before hitting that large key
<H_M-Laptop> Huh? No, sorry, just chillin... Heh, not exactly the right room for that. /me moves his butt over to another channel
<limecat> Piet: i did, and i thought it was right, but all the partitions have similar labels :(
<Piet> limecat: if you prefer gui and more safety, gparted may be for you
<limecat> it didnt occur to me until dd started throwing up
<tones> limecat: i hate partitioning, even on gparetd i managed to overwrite my disklabel..
<Piet> limecat: also if you don't prefer gui actually
<limecat> Piet: i was trying to reimage a boot partition, the partitions were already set
<Baal> here is a simple poser for any one who can answer. i recently installed 9.04 on  COMPAQ EVO n610c laptop with built in ATI mobility graphics, after updating to the new recommended driver and catalyst. now when i reboot the screen is garbled and unusable. is there a way to enter a safe graphics mode so i can undo those changes?
<tones> limecat: if you dont like guis, use the cli program "parted"
<pepperjack> Baal: boot in recovery mode. you can tap esc key during boot to get that option in grub menu
<Piet> limecat: i rm -rf'd /var on a server i spent 5 days on configuring while i was testing my backup scripts the other day :)
<pepperjack> Baal: i typically just use the open driver for ati. i find it very good for 2d stuff
<oirghno> can somebody say me a powermanagement tool for notebooks where i quick can change my cpu frequenzy and so thinks?
<shawn__> hello
<shawn__> I need some help on a few things
<Baal> pepperjack thanks, i will try that, i didnt know how it was done, i am still noob sauce to linux
<limecat> Piet: this is a business computer, i backed up the database and home partitions as tar files, but i didnt get the scripts :(
<limecat> i figured "ill be careful, i know how to use dd"
<xphoebe> how can I install my nvidia drivers?
<tones> shawn__: give the enter key a rest and ask :P
<shawn__> for one my titlebar is gone from all windows and aplications
<yowshi> does anyone know a programme other then cheese that can record from a webcam without alot of fussing?
<pepperjack> !restricted > xphoebe
<ubottu> xphoebe, please see my private message
<tones> shawn__: thats a problem with the window manager i think. reinstall gnome, unless anyone else knows any better?
<Piet> limecat: foremost or scalpel should help, if you can find the magic bytes defintions/pattern files for the type of files you are missing
<Baal> i am off to attempt recovery, i will be back if this problem persists
<kankerkdj> Can someone help me how do i restart my x server?
<mrwes> shawn__, do you have compiz enabled
<tones> kankerkdj: ctrl+alt+backspace
<xphoebe> This does not really answer my question pepperjack ..
<mrwes> !dontap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontap
<mrwes> !donzap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about donzap
<kankerkdj> tones i did that but it doesnt work
<mrwes> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<mrwes> er
<mrwes> heh
<xphoebe> can someone just give me a simple answer on how can I install my nvidia drivers please?
<shawn__> If I run "metacity --replace" it fixes it till I close the terminal
<tones> kankerkdj: or alt+sysrq+k while on the x server tty
 * Dr_Willis gives mrwes  a D- in spelling
<Dr_Willis> :)
<lstarnes> shawn__: try metacity --replace & disown
<mrwes> Blah :P
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  we need a wizard/tool icon just for that tool. :P
<limecat> Piet: other question, where would i find the alias's for the commands?  those should be in a file in the root of ~ right?
<_UsUrPeR_> xphoebe: check out envyng
<shawn__> I have compiz running but aside from wobbly windows it just doesn't work
<fortunev> in Transmission, is there a progress log that I can view remotely?
<xphoebe> _UsUrPeR_,  ,what's that
<_UsUrPeR_> nice susincy installer for nvidia and ATI graphics drivers
<Piet> limecat: the aliases for which commands?
<tones> fortunev: yes, theres a web interface
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, hard to type with one hand
<_UsUrPeR_> err succinct
<tones> fortunev: somewhere in the preferences
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  0_o
<_UsUrPeR_> xphoebe: it's automatic and easy
<ienorand> kankerkdj: alt+sysreq+K otherwise, or alt+prntscrn+K
<limecat> piet: they had some commands, like lp13 that were aliases for the scripts.  Thats all i know about the scripts
<m3dlg> what can cause this to happen : http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/m1dlguk/PublicView#5334659812103652626 when I boot up? This is a frozen screen when I am supposed to be at the desktop. The letters are from the bios screen i think
 * ienorand - dang
<fortunev> tones: no way to setup the web service remotely I gues?
<shawn__> replace and disown fixed it.
<xphoebe> _UsUrPeR_,  I just got ubuntu i don't know anything
<shawn__> thanks
<mrwes> shawn__, http://blog.toddboss.com/post/35840028/ubuntu-tip-missing-title-bar-when-compiz-visual
<xphoebe> what's that thing lol? :/
<fortunev> tones: thanks
<tones> fortunev: it should already be running, but with a random password and a random port
<tones> fortunev: no problem
<Piet> limecat: aliases are usually defined in shell initialization files, such as ~/.bashrc
<_UsUrPeR_> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<shawn__> compiz has never worked for me
<_chun> Trying to use webfsd, keep getting the error "bind: Address already in use", any help?
<mrwes> Piet, or .bash_aliases
<_UsUrPeR_> xphoebe: follow his instructions on his web page
<shawn__> and I can't get wine to work right
<_UsUrPeR_> xphoebe: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<limecat> Piet: ah, got it :D
<Piet> limecat: could be in /etc, too, if they are system-wide
<Piet> limecat: as mrwes says :)
<limecat> piet: i think they were, thats less good, i dont have a backup of that
<deva> hi
<badfish69> is imagewriter supposed to unmount the volume before trying to write to it?
<deva> how can i snap from my internal webcam in ubuntu
<deadalps> heyo, i got ati 4870x2 + updated ubuntu to 9.04  (also new graficcardtriver) ; now i need some help, because there is just a pile of ants on the screen
<fortunev> tones: would you mind opening up your transmission to see what the default url is?
<tones> the url is your ip address... you probably dont know that...
<tones> fortunev: the url is your ip address... you probably dont know that...
<limecat> Piet: incidentally, its actually a redhat install
<fortunev> tones: I meant the default port
<m3dlg> what can cause this to happen : http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/m1dlguk/PublicView#5334659812103652626 when I boot up? This is a frozen screen when I am supposed to be at the desktop. The letters are from the bios screen i think
<fortunev> tones: i do have the address
<Piet> limecat: i would think someone has alsready composed file patterns for bash scripts and common config file formats for foremost or scalpel so unless overwritten, those should be restorable, too
<DarkRavin>  where can i find nautilus properties
<limecat> Piet: i found this in .login....
<limecat> Piet: alias lpp12 enscript -B -f Courier-Bold14
<limecat> does that mean its not a script, but that command?
<limecat> and that theres nothing TO recover?
<deva>  how can i snap from my internal webcam in ubuntu
<tones> fortunev: well the port is the port it is downloading from as far as i remember
<Piet> limecat: if that alias is all you're missing then yes
<tones> fortunev: which can be any...
<DarkRavin> and why does my files say root is the owner when im on the owner screen
<limecat> Piet: im gonna archive this HDD and pretend this never happened :O
<tones> fortunev: perhaps do an nmap of your ip?
<limecat> tell noone :(
<fortunev> tones: I will give it a shot
<deva> plz help me... how can i snap from my internal webcam in ubuntu?????
<xphoebe> A certain person told me that I can go to System>hardware drivers and install nvidia drivers from there,but it's empty
<xphoebe> any idea? :/
<Piet> limecat: of course not, after all there's just 1591 people here besides us
<deva>  how can i snap from my internal webcam in ubuntu
<fortunev> tones: that did not work, but I dont have a web server running either. Not sure how to kick one off
<coz_> I just wanted to make a quick announment that cairo dock 2.0 has been release just now   the repository for ubuntu9.04  is   deb http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu jaunty cairo-dock
<limecat> thanks piet :)
<limecat> cya
<deva> smb://aishwarya-pc/movies/hindi/Pyar.Ke.Side.Effects.Hindi%5BEngSubs%5D.%7B=hellberg=%7D.avi??
<tones> fortunev: the web interface may be disabled. you want to whip up a web server remotely? is that even sane?
<Jkessler> I'm setting up a Ubuntu box for a small business.  Their NAS external hard drive just quit working (the networking part).  I took it out of its enclosure and mounted it in my Ubuntu box.  Now I have Samba set up and it works fine to read/write using my name because i'm the admin.  But when I use "sudo chmod 0777 /media/shareddrive"  and add users for the different people, it's only read access?
<fortunev> tones: making my head heart thinking about it :)
<edi_99> Hi. I have two partitions and Ubuntu on one and Windows on the other. The partition where Windows are is visible inside Ubuntu. Suppose I want to watch a movie that is in the Win partition, but I'm using Ubuntu. Will I destroy any data or damage Windows if I use the Win partition through Ubuntu?
 * BlueParrot huggles Darael 
<Jkessler> How do I add write access to these users?  i add the users like:    sudo useradd -s /bin/true mark | sudo smbpasswd -L -a mark | sudo smbpasswd -L -e mark But they can only read.  Any ideas?
<tones> fortunev: i second that :P
<Darael> BlueParrot: it worked then?
<H_M-Laptop> *closes laptop lid*
<pepperjack> edi_99: no windows file system is now well supported in linux
<pepperjack> edi_99: its fine
<fortunev> tones: I' have a look when I get home. Thanks again
<tones> fortunev: dont mention it :)
<Piet> Jkessler: check your share definition in smb.conf
<Jkessler> ok
<BlueParrot> Darael, so far so good
<Jkessler> do i get rid of force_user?
<Piet> Jkessler: you're probably missing an option there which is documented in man 5 smb.conf
<pepperjack> edi_99: if youre interested in details: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<BlueParrot> Darael, will see if it randomly hardlocks or not
<Darael> BlueParrot: indeed
<edi_99> pepperjack: OK, I just wanted to be sure, since the last time I did that (a year ago maybe) I had lots of trouble afterwards... Thanks
<Jkessler> or comment it?
<Darael> BlueParrot: so, how far is so far?
<BlueParrot> Darael, I just got it up and running
<tones> Bot2000: you still here mate?
<BlueParrot> Darael, as in, I'm on intrepid now
<Darael> BlueParrot: uh-huh?
<BlueParrot> Darael, was reasonably painless as it let me install the package using synaptic before I rebooted the system after upgrading
<Darael> BlueParrot: \o/
<h2g2bob> pepperjack: what!? edi_99: both reading and writing to both windows' file systems (ntfs and fat file system) is now ok. Writing to ntfs used to be "dangerous" a few years ago.
<Piet> Jkessler: you can have all users access with their winhosed user names if you like. if you have a domain controller you can also make them authenticate against that, but that'S more work to setup (much more i think)
<carl_> hi. Previously I had jaunty, then I installed intrepid (over jaunty, formatted the root partition), but now there are so many packages that I cannot find in Synaptic. Any idea why?
<yowshi> does anyone know a programme other then cheese that can record from a webcam without alot of fussing?
<pepperjack> yowshi: vlc?
<tones> carl_: have you uncommented the extra sources in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Darael> BlueParrot: ah, that's good
<yowshi> pepperjack: cant get it to work i need help with it
<carl_> tones: let me check, but I must've, force of habit :)
<mrwes> yowshi, your computer survived it's smashing from yesterday? hhe
<tones> carl_: haha ok
<Piet> Jkessler: when you talk to me and don't want me to miss it then prefix it with my nickname like "Piet: so."
<carl_> tones: yes, they are uncommented
<yowshi> mrwes: yeah barely and now it is time to make it behave today again
<yowshi> mrwes: or else
<carl_> tones: let me try to uncomment the backports
<BlueParrot> Darael, AAAAAAAAAHHHHH , I replaced my modprobe blacklist so the pc speaker is back
<Darael> BlueParrot: it's advisable to install the metapackage it comes from as well, in order to get any updates
<BlueParrot> DIE DIE DIE
<BlueParrot> Darael, ah yes
<tones> carl_: hm, i wouldnt reccomend adding the jaunty sources in cause the programs will be very unstable. perhaps upgrade to jaunty again? or did you run screaming from it...
<BlueParrot> Darael, I think I di dactually
<Darael> BlueParrot: I take it the pc speaker being back is not good?
<carl_> tones: yes, unexplainable crashes when I leave the laptop idle for a few minutes. I couldn't rule out any particular thread.
<BlueParrot> linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic ?
<BlueParrot> Darael, ^^
<Darael> BlueParrot: that's the bunny
<carl_> tones: any idea what else I can do?
<tones> carl_: good reason.. if you want to risk it, i can pass you the jaunty sources addresses
<BlueParrot> and pulseaudio works and everything
<BlueParrot> sweet
<carl_> tones: thanks, but I'm running away from Jaunty (downgraded to intrepid)
<BlueParrot> ok, time to see if I can crash my X
<BlueParrot> ( i.e try to run opengl apps with an intel graphics card )
<Darael> BlueParrot: though, of course, if you're planning to move on to Jaunty any time soon it won't matter if you have the intrepid backports metapackage or not
<tones> carl_: i dont blame you, my printer is shivering in a corner since i upgraded. no other ideas, sorry
<BlueParrot> Darael, I dunno if I will, I have an Intel graphics and there was apparently some performance regression in jaunty
<BlueParrot> Darael, think I will stay at intrepid until the next LTS
<Darael> BlueParrot: have fun.
<Darael> BlueParrot: I see.
<carl_> tones: hmm.. thanks for your help anyway (:
<tones> carl_: no problem :)
<^P|Snoozing> I need help with screencapture.
<^P|Snoozing> I know there's a program to capture images, but is there any way i can capture a video of the screen?
<tones> ^P|Snoozing: elaborating may give you an answer
<mrwes> ^P|Snoozing, print screen key?
<^P|Snoozing> I need to get a video.
<TurboBee> when I boot my server I get the following, "init:rcS main process (2393) killed by SEGV signal" and after that line, "init: rc-default main process (2394) killed by SEGV signal"  any clue what could be causing this?  google suggested possible hardware failures so I tried replacing everything except the hard drive with no luck.
<brk3> hi, something strange has just happened on intrepid, whenever I plug in usb drives they dont mount and nothing happens.. any suggestions?
<tones> ^P|Snoozing: hammer the print screen key? otherwise, google is your freind :)
<brk3> they worked fine before
<spx2> having some network trouble
<spx2> my ping works
<spx2> I get a valid ip from dhcp
<spx2> however when I try to fetch a webpage
<erUSUL> brk3: it happened to me sometimes... it is becouse hald is not running
<mrwes> ^P|Snoozing, sudo apt-get install Istanbul
<spx2> it resolves the dns
<spx2> the ip I mean
<mrwes> ^P|Snoozing, sudo apt-get install istanbul
<spx2> but when the data transfer begins
<erUSUL> brk3: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<spx2> it stalls
<spx2> at 0b/s
<brk3> erUSUL: hmm ok, cheers
<[nm]> hey everyone I just made a channel (#hackstation) can anyone test it for me see if i did it right?
<tones> mrwes: isnt that a country?
<spx2> anyone know what the rpoblem might be ?
<erUSUL> !enter | spx2
<ubottu> spx2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<^P|Snoozing> k will do
<tones> brk3: is your usb hub working?
<mrwes> tones, yes
<brk3> tones: yes its working 100%, and a drive just popped up there for me.. but theres def something weird its not picking them up as it should be
<mrwes> ^P|Snoozing, http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-1762-snapshot-under-vlc
<spx2> ok , I'm able to get an ip with dhcp , my machine resolves dns , my ping works , but when I try to access a web page the transfer rate immediately drops to 0 and I cannot load it
<spx2> what's going on ?
<spx2> erUSUL: done
<erUSUL> spx2: it happens to any webpage or with some of them only ?
<siebel> Can anybody tell me of a good smtp server
<siebel> ?
<tones> brk3: odd situation.. probably a kernel problem there. does the usb blink as soon as its plugged in?
<^P|Snoozing> arwes, thankies
<mrwes> ^P|Snoozing, if you have VLC installed, it can take snapshots of video
<spx2> erUSUL: all except a very small one
<spx2> erUSUL: very small in the sense that it has 14 bytes
<brk3> tones: no.. one second though Ill try restarting hal
<tones> ^P|Snoozing: his name was mrw
<marie_nickname> hi I'm using xubuntu and I'm missing the bottom applications in the bar at the top left-. if i go on add icon there is no option for add application
<tones> *mrwes
<erUSUL> spx2: so all webpages fail or only fails the small one ?
<yo__> hola
<siebel> !SMTP
<tones> brk3: ok
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<yo__> !!!
<spx2> erUSUL: all fail except for one
<dekkong> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<spx2> erUSUL: which is outside my LAN btw
<erUSUL> spx2: heve you tried with other protocols... mail works ?
<blind> My sound has randomly stopped working, although my volume controls still work. I've tried rebooting, tried restarting alsa, but I have no clue what's wrong. And I tested my speakers with my ipod, they're functional.
<^P|Snoozing> mrwes, thank you
<^P|Snoozing> sorry don't have my glasses on
<spx2> erUSUL: no
<tones> ^P|Snoozing: if you are using xchat, presing tab key while typing a nick completes it automatically
<spx2> erUSUL: doesn't work
<ArielMT> Hi.  I was using WindowMaker 0.92.0 on Ubuntu 8.10, and the shortcut keys were correct for my keyboard layout (dvorak-classic).  If I assigned Alt+X to maximize a window, it was actually reported as using the Dvorak X (which is B in Qwerty).  Now, since upgrading to Ubuntu 9.04, I have to use the Qwerty versions of my keyboard shortcuts.  However, if I log out and log back in, then my shortcuts work in Dvorak-classic as they should.  How do I find what b
<ArielMT> roke?
<Etanol> hey
<erUSUL> spx2: may be a dnetwork driver problem... but i dunno how to debug it or find out if that's the case
<tobsen|-> does somebody know how to get tv running on laptop with Geforce 7400 Go? its wired via Super-Video. Xrandr shows only one screen
<pepperjack> tobsen|-: twinview is all ive used in the past
<fortuna66> does anybody knows somethng about virtualbox
<pepperjack> !dualhead | tobsen|- may help
<ubottu> tobsen|- may help: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<pepperjack> fortuna66: whats the problem?
<fortuna66> wanna install XP on VM
<tobsen|-> thx ubottu and pepperjack
<fortuna66> anything goes alright
<fortuna66> but with the SP2
<pepperjack> fortuna66: virtualbox will work fine.  it or vmware-server are my favorites. i normally though get the nonfree version from their website
<SoylentYellow> Can anyone tell me why it takes so long to eject a CD or DVD under Linux than compared to almost instant ejecting under Windows?
<fortuna66> got virtaulbox 2.2.2
<pepperjack> fortuna66: i just compiled latest virtualbox last night and ran with sp3 xp
<tones> fortuna66, pepperjack: i like qemu as well, works for me
<fortuna66> i only got an old versin of XP
<pepperjack> tobsen|-: qemu + remote desktop is pretty cool for getting a native look to windows apps
<SoylentYellow> Under Windows when I press the eject button it ejects the DVD right away. Under Linux it takes 8-9 seconds or more.
<tones> pepperjack: my names tones :P but yes, qemu has many great advantages
<fortuna66> but  on the update option on XP it will install SP2 automatic
<Piet> spx2: can be a broken or misconfigured nic or router
<fortuna66> but will not finish it
<spx2> Piet: how could it be misconfigured
<spx2> ?
<blind> My sound has randomly stopped working, although my volume controls still work. I've tried rebooting, tried restarting alsa, but I have no clue what's wrong. And I tested my speakers with my ipod, they're functional.
<Matson> has anyone done an upgrade from 8.04 -> 9.04 ?
<tobsen|-> pepper no need to look like windows ^^ just need the 2nd screen :)
<pepperjack> fortuna66: youve got a valid key right. im sure you can locate an sp3 version.. somewhere :)
<grkblood13> i created a raid 1 with two hdds and did a fresh install with 9.04 and chose for it to take up the whole disk when i did the partitioning, now im getting a grub 2 error, any suggestions?
<Piet> spx2: mss, tcp window scaling, mtu, something like this
<fortuna66> its an valid key
<erUSUL> Matson: you have to do 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04
<fortuna66> from my old computer
<Matson> erUSUL: yeah
<Matson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)
<tones> grkblood13: wrong partition pointed in your menu.lst?
<Legate> When Ubuntu is installed, it auto-detects every other OS on the hard drive. Is there a way to do that without re-installing?
<pepperjack> Legate: dpkg-reconfigure grub perhaps
<grkblood13> tones, can i PM u. this might take a second to fix
<tones> Legate: do it manually? its not hard
<tones> grkblood13: go ahead
<Matson> erUSUL: but does it work?
<fortuna66> Torrent?
<Legate> tones: How would I do that? Is there a script for it?
<erUSUL> Matson: i do not see why not
<joaopinto> Legate, running update-grub should do that
<utnubuuser> Hello -- Having some problems getting gsynaptics working on an old hp pavilion.  Tried the usual "Option 'SHMConfig' 'on', 'true', '1'" etc, but to no avail.
<Matrxi> Hello There ...
<pepperjack> Legate: tones is right though gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and just edit it its pretty easy.  sudo fdisk -l to see your partitions (the other OSs)
<tones> Legate: tada, pepperjack said it all
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: you still kicking?
<Legate> joaopinto: From what I know, update-grub only works for kernel updates.
<tones> grkblood13: awaiting a pm..?
<Piet> billybigrigger_: alive and kicking, not still
<erUSUL> Matson: i did 4.10 Beta -> ...all the way ... to -> 7.10 back in the day and now have done 7.10 (reinstalled) -> 8.04 -> 8.10
<Etanol> backed up my mbr :D
<erUSUL> Matson: and plan to do 8.10 -> 9.04
<Matson> ok
<Ahmedt> Âñåì ïðèâåò. ß óæ òàê áåçöåðåìîííî êèðèëèöåé. Åñòü êòî ñ Êàçàíè?
<grackner> guys i neeed help.. i loggeg in terminal and did a sudo reboot and now i cant logg back in.. it says access denied
<Matson> erUSUL: do you do them on a network or GUI?
<Piet> spx2: those settings you can check with ethtool or mii-tool
<fortuna66> i will sync my ipod touch with ubuntu....
<erUSUL> Matson: gui or command line
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: hehe, would you mind scrolling back up to that fstab line you typed for me??? my window doesn't go back that far, i got tied up on the phone and missed it
<Piet> spx2: but you should start diagnosing with "what has / have i changed that can have caused it"
<byte^> nftsmount is not wanting to mount a partition, even when trying to force it.
<fortuna66> someone say it work with virtualbox on XP
<Legate> pepperjack: How do I know when to use the UUID and when a plain /dev/sdaX suffices? e.g. it is not possible to just copy menu.lst entries. I tried to move Ubuntu's menu.lst to Arch Linux and it failed to boot Ubuntu.
<byte^> It is there another tool I can use to mount an NTFS part?
<fortuna66> is that right?
<Matson> k
<Dr_Willis> byte^:  ntfs-3g
<byte^> sudo apt-get ntfs-3g?
<Matson> 8.04-> 8.10 -> 9.04  hwg
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | byte^
<ubottu> byte^: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<byte^> Okay.
<Piet> billybigrigger_: scrolled off already, but i can get you a new one
<fortuna66> does anybody knows how to work with an ipod on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tobsen|-> !multihead
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multihead
<fortuna66> !ipod
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: just ext3 defaults 0 0 2?
<tobsen|-> !Multihead
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Multihead
<tobsen|-> damn
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: i mean ext3 defaults 0 2
<billybigrigger_> ?
<Dr_Willis> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<tobsen|-> !dualhead
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: btw, what are the dump and pass options?
<Piet> billybigrigger_: that'S what i gave you, but you may want to change that depending on how you use it
<spx2> Piet: i didn't cause it , it was there from the beggining
<th0r> fortuna66, install gtkpod
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: its setup for storage
<Piet> billybigrigger_: those are best described in man 5 fstab
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: using it to store mp3's pictures, and my hd videocam vids
<Matson> 6 packages are going to be removed. 56 new packages are going to be
<Matson> installed. 443 packages are going to be upgraded.
<Matson> hmmmrmmmm
<Piet> spx2: the beginning of this pc or nic or?
<jaber> han ! han !
<jmanatubuntu> Does anybody know what the fastest transfer protocol is between ubuntu & a server? (Like one 2 inches away from me)
<pepperjack> Legate: you are always ok to use /dev/sda1 or whatever i hardly ever use uuids
<jaber> ca fait du bien de niquer
<jmanatubuntu> Because WinSCP (SFTP is only 600kb/s and i download faster than that)
<Dr_Willis> jmanatubuntu:  i think nfs
<fortuna66> i must jailbreak my ipod first?
<jaber> han han
<Legate> pepperjack: Ok, I'll try.
<jmanatubuntu> nfs?
<Piet> billybigrigger_: ok then you can keep it as it is
<erUSUL> jmanatubuntu: use scp but disable encription of the data
<jaber> ça fait du bien de niquer
<joaopinto> jmanatubuntu, if you don't need security, FTP
<Dr_Willis> jmanatubuntu:  yes.. linux to linux box. nfs is decently fast
<th0r> fortuna66, I didn't have to....just plugged it in and it worked
<LjL> !fr | jaber
<ubottu> jaber: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Chousuke> jmanatubuntu: sftp should be a lot faster.
<jaber> j'aime niquer et vous
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: oh, pass option is used for checking the disk with fsck if i read correctly no?
<Chousuke> jmanatubuntu: unless you're running a pentium or something
<fortuna66> ipod touch 2g???
<th0r> fortuna66, I did have to do a lot of deleting of duplicate databases, but that doesn't seem to have harmed anything
<erUSUL> jmanatubuntu: the encription is where the bottleneck is
<yowshi> well streamer doesnt work grerr gotta reboot again
<Piet> billybigrigger_: yes, the order in which it is checked (or not) by fsck, more precisely
<jmanatubuntu> Where in winscp do i turn off encryption
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: root being 1 and all other fs's 2 3 4 ?
<fzza3a> #linuxac
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: after editing fstab and running sudo mount -a i get this..mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md0
<dennda> With dovecot+postfix: New messages (that weren't yet fetched) are put into Maildir/new, aren't they?
<Piet> billybigrigger_: 1 is single user level, 2 is multi user level, 0 is do not check at all on boot (and thus never unless explicitly requested)
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: thats because i havent created a fs on md0, both sda1 and sdb1 are ext3, so how do i create a partition on md0?
<Piet> billybigrigger_: mkfs.XXX /dev/md0
<Piet> billybigrigger_: ...where XXX is the file system type
<levidos> hello. i;ve been messing with bind9 starting my own dns server, and my computer can't resolve now it's own name... can you help me please?
<Piet> billybigrigger_: you want to create a file system, not a partition
<stanis_sh> Hello, is it possible at all to run Aptana Studio with Jaunty?
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: right, my mistaked
<mudassar> hello experts, plz help me. The youtube video in ubuntu is not working fine. It just gives the audio and video remains still for some time and then runs immediately to end. Please help me
<merlin2049er> hey how do i add vlc for ubuntu 9.04
<erUSUL> jmanatubuntu: dunno
<lstarnes> merlin2049er: sudo apt-get install vlc
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: thanks, i wonder why there is no option to create a fs in gparted for a raid array?
<ubuntu> i came
<pepperjack> mudassar: make sure you have installed the adobe flash player.
<merlin2049er> ok can i add a repository for vlc
<pepperjack> !flash | mudassar
<ubottu> mudassar: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jmanatubuntu> how can i turn off encryption in winscp
<ubuntu> rm -fR /
<LjL> !danger | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<stanis_sh> I am getting the following trace: http://pastebin.com/m18e7aa3b
<Piet> levidos: what do you have in /etc/resolve? do you have bind9 configured to forward lookups for zones it does not know about?
 * erUSUL LjL too Fast for me
<streenz> hey I want to unrar multiple .rar archives, but "unrar x *.rar"  doesnt do it.. what can I use?
<Piet> billybigrigger_: i would not know, but it surprises me, too
<jmanatubuntu> did somebody just say to remove / ?
<jmanatubuntu> To turn off encryption?
<dbruhn> cd /
<Dr_Willis> streenz:  unrar firstarchive.r001 or whatever the first one is if its a multipart archive will do it.
<dbruhn> sudo rm -r *
<carpii> streenz, maybe find -name *.rar | xargs unrar x
<LjL> jmanatubuntu: please ignore that... "suggestion". but yes.
<lstarnes> jmanatubuntu: why do you need to disable encryption?
<secret901> when I try to run the update manager, I get a "Not all updates can be installed" error message and it asks me to do a partial update.  But the upgrade runs and then closes when it's still in the preparation phase.
<LjL> !ops | dbruhn, just gave !danger to the other one
<Dr_Willis> streenz:  if they are DIFFERNT non-multi-part archives.. see what carpii  said
<ubottu> dbruhn, just gave !danger to the other one: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mudassar> my ubuntu is 9.04 and I have installed the flash player but still youtube video doesn't work fine
<jmanatubuntu> lstarnes : to get it to go faster.
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: maybe i should just start doing EVERYTHING in the cli :P
<jmanatubuntu> Plus its blocked from the outside anyway
<vs_> Hello, I'm have installed Postgresql using the repository but I have no directory as /etc/postgresql, do you know why ?
<Dr_Willis> streenz:  or try unrar x '*.rar'
<merlin2049er> ok i found it using synaptics
<lstarnes> secret901: open a terminal and type sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safde-upgrade
<realmatt> is there a program that can take multiple images from a scanner (or other source)  and take a guess at how to best put them together?
<DrRobotnik> I've just migrated to ubuntu 9 from Mandriva, and did not format the /home directory, therefore all the appearance of the menus and things is messed up, is there a way to import the default menues and toolbars?
<lstarnes> secret901: *safe-upgrade
<grackner> guys i neeed help.. i loggeg in terminal and did a sudo reboot and now i cant logg back in.. it says access denied
<jyte> billy: it really is more efficient to use cli
<Dr_Willis> realmatt:  making a panarama?
<secret901> lstarnes: trying
<lstarnes> jmanatubuntu: disabling encryption won't really have an effect on speed
<erUSUL> lstarnes: o.0
<levidos> right now it's empty, Piet, but i remember filling it out with "search example.com" and "nameserver 192.168.0.1"
<lstarnes> jmanatubuntu: it might get a little bit faster
<realmatt> Dr_Willis: my scanner isn't big enough for what I want so I am having to scan multiple times to get it all.
<secret901> lstarnes: I get an internal error.  It couldn't locate file for the linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic package
<levidos> Piet: ubuntusrv.mydomain.com  can be resolved, but ubuntusrv can't....
<Dr_Willis> realmatt:  theres some gimp plugins to do joining of 'panorama' type photos. May want to try it.
<billybigrigger_> Piet::: thanks, i now have a 500GB RAID1 array!!!
<lstarnes> secret901: which version of ubuntu are you using?
 * billybigrigger_ gives Piet a pat on the back :P
<secret901> lstarnes: the latest
<lstarnes> secret901: 9.04?
<realmatt> Dr_Willis: thanks I'll look into that
<squash> hello i have a windows pc and an ubuntu cd set u and i want to directly connect them via ethernet to transfer files locally what is the best way to do this?
<Dr_Willis> realmatt:  i recall the 'meetthegimp.org' site also had  video podcast about some other program  that did a similer task
<secret901> lstarnes: yes
<justin__> hey,  can anyone help me figure out as to why my sound can't get any louder? i have master set to full and all the channels all the way up but its still really quiet! any ideas?
<lstarnes> secret901: 2.6.24-12 is way too old.  it may be left over from an old version
<secret901> lstarnes: from the error message it doesn't look like I still have it anymore
<squash> hello i have a windows pc and an ubuntu cd set u and i want to directly connect them via ethernet to transfer files locally what is the best way to do this?
<erUSUL> lstarnes: jmanatubuntu encryption is cpu intensive and is th e bottleneck on a scp transfer via a fat pipe like a LAN
<jmanatubuntu> meh i'll just upload as i sleep
<jmanatubuntu> bye
<DrRobotnik> I've just migrated to ubuntu 9 from Mandriva, and did not format the /home directory, therefore all the appearance of the menus and things is messed up, is there a way to import the default menues and toolbars?
<squash> anyone
<Piet> levidos: make sure you have 'search mydomain.com' in /etc/resolve.conf
<secret901> lstarnes: how do I fix this manually?
<Dr_Willis> realmatt:  check programs shown in -->   apt-cache search panorama
<lstarnes> secret901: pastebin the full output
<jyte> justin:  try using an alternate device.  although multiple may work, one may be more specific to your hardware than the other.  what are you currently using?
<secret901> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RaverWild> guys curious - which revision/source control system is mostly used in the company everyone of you work?
<justin__> hey,  can anyone help me figure out as to why my sound can't get any louder? i have master set to full and all the channels all the way up but its still really quiet! any ideas?
<carpii> svn or git is becoming more popular
<LjL> !offtopic | RaverWild
<ubottu> RaverWild: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> squash:  with no router or antyying you need to set up static ips or install a dhcp server. and use a proper cable. then you can transfer stuff any number of ways.. ssh + winscp is one say
<squash> yeah everyone's loving git
<secret901> lstarnes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/169975/
<lstarnes> RaverWild: the projects I work with either use svn, hg/mercurial, or bzr/bazaar
<Name141> where can I find a list of the min/recommended requirements for Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu ?
<Darael> DrRobotnik: if you go to system->preferences->appearance and set the theme to "human" or "human-clearlooks", that should sort most of it.
<carpii> i used git for first time at yahoo openhack over the weekend
<carpii> its quite slick
<lstarnes> git feels rather weird
<LjL> !requirements | Name141
<ubottu> Name141: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<squash> i prefer svn
<carpii> yeah theres a bit of a learning curve
<carpii> but git branching is awesome
<carpii> and svn's isnt
<squash> carpii: any reason?
<squash> i still haven't gotten a chance to try git
<squash> Dr_Willis: ah ok thank you i'll try that
<carpii> you can roll back to point in time etc
<levidos> Piet: done, but still can't resolve ubuntusrv... do i have to restart bind9 ?
<carpii> ive never had much success with svns branching
<Name141> LjL: So an old system that's about $50ish should run it pretty good ?
<LjL> can you move discussion of versioning systems to #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps?
<carpii> yeah sorry
<LjL> Name141: i don't know about that.
<lstarnes> erUSUL: there is no way to run scp unencrypted
<RaverWild> lstarnes, carpii thanks. ljl yep. will do
<erUSUL> lstarnes: scp -c none [restopfoptions]
<gravityreloaded> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Piet> levidos: should work without it, but you may need to restart the client that your trying to make resolve it
<Name141> LjL: I'm trying to find something cheap to run it on.  I have a p2, but it doesn't run it too well.
<erUSUL> lstarnes: what i do not know is hw to do it in winscp becouse i do not use it
<LjL> Name141, i'm running on a celeron 1700 with 512 megabytes of RAM.
<Name141> LjL: I gotta keep windows on this main machine to use for games and so on.
<erUSUL> Name141: dsl; puppy linux
<lstarnes> erUSUL: none isn't a valid cipher
<olentolupa> can anyone help me - i reinstalled winxp on a partition and it, as always, destroyed my grub (ubuntu is on a different drive). i then tried to reinstall the grub from ubuntu alternative cd but managed somehow to fuck it up. my ubuntu won't start. for now i'm starting from the live cd. i can see that the partition with the previous ubuntu install doesn't have menu.lst in the /boot/grub dir, and the /boot directory doesn't have any
<olentolupa> (no kernel files)
<Chr|s> How do I edit a name of a font in /usr/share/fonts/turetype other than using the terminal?
<Name141> LjL: OK.  Perhaps I should look for something with an old ATI/nVidia card, no 3DFX, etc?
<olentolupa> ...' anything but the grub directory
<secret901> lstarnes: what does updating have to do with an outdated kernel?
<LjL> Name141: i don't suppose you want to use 3D acceleration on such a system, anyway?
<lstarnes> secret901: try sudo apt-get remove linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic package
<lstarnes> without the "package" at the end
<Piet> Name141: if a dual-boot setup is not an option, you can always run a virtual machine
<Name141> LjL: I wouldn't reckon so.  My old P2 has a VooDoo3 8MB in it.  I never got anything to come up for hardware support.
<Piet> Name141: but, of course, seperate hardware is another option.
<secret901> lstarnes: no such package
<Name141> Piet: I want to do that, but the NIC doesn't work properly after hardy.
<Piet> Name141: huh, how is that?
<Name141> Piet: I went and looked at Hardy's driver/module/whatever for it and it was the e1001 , the same for Intrepid and Jaunty.
<secret901> lstarnes: actually, it's working
<Name141> Piet: so how does it work in Hardy, and not in the new ones ?
<Guest72327> the diagram
<Name141> Piet: it'll sit there and twinkle on the router/switch
<farruinn> I'm trying to add Windows XP to my hard drive but when I run the Windows installer it says it can't find a hard drive. Any thoughts?
<grackner> yo guys i logged in my server and did a sudo reboot and then i couldnt logg in after that... it said access denied
<Name141> Piet: the light that is.  It will never get an IP on the network and connect.
<secret901> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Piet> Name141: did you use the mainline kernel module?
<Name141> Piet: er uh?
<secret901> lstarnes: some other errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/169977/
<Name141> Piet: whatever comes in the live disk, the install does the same thing
<Name141> (as the LIVE Disks)
<Piet> Name141: put differently: the e1001 driver is a binary module driver by intel, right?
<Name141> Piet: Yes I believe so.
<Name141> Piet: i have an Intel 82562V-2 10/100
<secret901> lstarnes: it seems that I don't have that particular package, but the system thinks that I do
<erUSUL> lstarnes: you are right.... i was sure it was valid... read it somewhere.
<Piet> Name141: actually there doesn't seem to be a e1000 module
<olentolupa> Also I would like to backup the files on my previous ubuntu install partition before I go on but when booting from the desktop cd and trying to copy from the hard drive, it says no permission
<Name141> Piet: Why would Hardy work , and not the newer "upgraded" ones ?
<olentolupa> how will I get permission for the hd when booting from the cd
<Name141> Piet: how do I fix it? so on?
<innociv> cp -r will override without prompt?
<Dr_Willis> olentolupa: live cd is using a differnt user. easy way it to just use sudo/gksu and  copy the stuff as root user.
<Piet> Name141: it's possible that the driver you had is now replaced by a better drver (such as e1000e), hang on, i'm looking it up
<Name141> "better"
<Piet> as in fully open source, more open license terms
<Name141> Piet: i saw many people on some place having the same issues with my computer.
<Name141> (and NIC)
<Piet> so apparently it's like i was thinking: the e1000 driver was mostly replaced by the e1000e module, which is in mainline
<Name141> Piet: how would I go back to the other module/driver/whatever they are called in Linux ?
<Name141> Piet: Also just for verification, this happens in Fedora10 also.
<lstarnes> secret901: that's odd
<secret901> lstarnes: I tried installing that package too, but I get the same errors
<lstarnes> secret901: I don't know if this is safe (it likely isn't) but try sudo aptitude remove --force linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<Piet> Name141: so, after downloading the latest version of the e1000 driver from intel.com (or linux.intel.com) and instructions on how to compile it, just in case the next steps don't work, just do this: ifdown eth0; rmmod e1000; modprobe e1000e; ifup eth0
<olentolupa> dr_willis, how will i do that? if i just write sudo or gksu, it will just give mee the root for the cd
<olentolupa> how do i tell it i want to use the sudo for the hd partition
<Vorondil> Howdy, quick question.  If one is using compiz as a standalone window manager, is there a pager that works with it?  I've tried two different netwm compliant pagers and both seem thoroughly confused with compiz.
<Dr_Willis> olentolupa:  the root user has full access to all the filessytems
<Dr_Willis> olentolupa:  your phrase 'root for the cd' means nothing.
<olentolupa> okay
<Piet> Name141: you will get disconnected from the internet while doing this. note also that i'm assuming that eth0 is the device which refers to this NIC we're talking about, but it could be another.
<olentolupa> So what exactly should I do then?
<yowshi> grrr how do i get vlc to not try and record any audio or better yet point it to my frigging mic
<Dr_Willis> olentolupa:  boot live cd. run file manager as root ,. mount the drives.. do what you want..
<ubuntu> hola
<secret901> lstarnes: doesn't understand force
<Pafs321> hi! i have 4gb ram installed on my pc, and i was looking at the system monitor on ubuntu, it shows that i have 3gb, on vista it shows that i have 4gb. sombody has an idea why??
<arak1> has anyone managed to get intel NICs operating at 1000Mbps with the intel e1000 ? I have tried to install the newest drivers from intel (with different compilation flags). it remains stuck at connecting only in 100Mbps mode
<olentolupa> Dr_Willis so "sudo nautilus"?
<dayo> is there any way to customize sudo so that only certain sudo commands are available to certain users who are in sudo?
<Dr_Willis> olentolupa:  gksu normally.. if you want to use that file manager.
<lstarnes> olentolupa: no, gksudo nautilus
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | olentolupa
<ubottu> olentolupa: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<lstarnes> dayo: man sudoers
<erUSUL> Pafs321: vista is 64 bits and ubuntu 32 bits ?
<dayo> lstarnes: ok
<Pafs321> yeah
<secret901> lstarnes: doesn't seem to be a force option for aptitude
<Pafs321> i use dualboot
<Dr_Willis> Pafs321:  thats why :)
<erUSUL> Pafs321: there you have your answer
<Piet> Name141: you may also need to add this to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf: blacklist e1000
<lstarnes> secret901: try -f instead of --force
<user1> I'm having trouble with rsync. I am trying to sync music on my hard drive to a flash drive. Even though the files are identical (down to the time stamp) rsync is still insisting on copying the files. How can I stop it doing this? This is the command I'm using "rsync -avh --delete --prune-empty-dirs --progress  --log-file=/home/david/Videos/.logs/musiclog.txt /home/david/Music/ /media/Drg16gmsd/Music/"
<Pafs321> so, i'd have to install bista as 86 bits?
<Pafs321> vista*
<lstarnes> Pafs321: 86?
<Pafs321> 32
<Piet> Name141: and restart your network: sudo /etc/ini.t/networking restart
<Pafs321> i mean
<Dr_Willis> Pafs321:  use 64bit os ifyou want full use of 4+gb of ram
<fzza3a> #join linux
<justin__> anyone got ventrilo workin on linux?
<erUSUL> Pafs321: no you need ubuntu 64 bits so it can see all the memory
<lstarnes> fzza3a: /join #linux
<Pafs321> ah ok!
<Pafs321> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> justin__:  ive heard of people running it in WINE.
<grkblood13> hey, i keep getting error 2 on grub during boot, ive booted into the system using fdisk /mbr and reinstalled grub twice, once on hd0 and once on hd1, successfully. on reboot i received error 2 again though. any help?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<grkblood13> i have two drives
<fzza3a> sorry :(
<Name141> Piet: so I need to save the new driver to an exteral?
<Name141> Piet: then do all of that ?
<justin__> i am aware, just curious if anyone here has got it working personally
<olentolupa> Dr_Willis ok, I got it to work - how come it didn't ask for any password? i had always thought that all the data on my ext3 partition was password protected?
<Dr_Willis> olentolupa:  no its not.
<Dr_Willis> olentolupa:  if you ha encrypted the filesytem then it would be
<olentolupa> ah, ok
<Name141> Piet: e1000-8.0.9.tar.gz?
<secret901> lstarnes: still the same failure
<Piet> Name141: downloading that driver off the intel website is just in case the e1000e driver does not work for you for some reason. if you activate the e1000e and realize you cannot get your network interface started, then instead compile and install the intel one
<Piet> Name141: yes that sounds reasonable
<Rythoka> this isn't a problem now, but anyone have an idea as to why my wifi sopped working immediately after I updated to jaunty?
<Rythoka> sorry if someone already answered me, but my wifi disconnected again.
<olentolupa> Dr_Willis, do you have some idea how i would rewrite the grub? I've tried the directions from the ubuntuwiki but somehow the menu.lst just won't show up after the grub-install command
<maco> i've got apturl installed, but firefox still doesn't know what's going on when i click on an apt:// link.  do i have to do something to firefox to make it understand that?
<blind> My sound has randomly stopped working, although my volume controls still work. I've tried rebooting, tried restarting alsa, but I have no clue what's wrong. And I tested my speakers with my ipod, they're functional.
<olentolupa> also "root (hd2,0)" and "setup (hd2)" don't seem to do anything
<fcn> i made a launcher for kiba-dock and i want it not to show the annoying startup notifier. i set "StartupNotify=false" in the desktop entry but it still shows it
<Piet> Name141: also make sure you have a build environment before you try that. you'll need to aptitude install build-essentials linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Name141> Piet: so you want me to do: ifdown eth0; rmmod e1000; modprobe e1000e; ifup eth0 | after that: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf: blacklist e1000 | finally: sudo /etc/ini.t/networking restart
<Dr_Willis> olentolupa:  grub is the kind of tool it pays to read/learn its docs. at the grub homepage for sttarters. ive  played with grub so muich over theyears its not too hard. once you  learn what you are doing
<levidos> is there a limitation how many dots can be in a domain name? e.g. www.test.example.com.us is valid?
<Name141> Piet: can I try installing that on the LIVE CD?
<Name141> Piet: build-essentials that is
<ienorand> fcn: does that work when launching from cli?
<yowshi> can anyone help me get vlc recording
<merlin2049er> whats the default password for root?
<benc> I'm looking for a video editing software that works on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> olentolupa:  if you say /boot/grub has no files - ots proberly befause you are lookin gat the cd's / (root) not the root of the hard drive.
<kebomix> i need help plz,  i can't run internet tv on mythtv program !!
<merlin2049er> i dont think it gave me an option to set it
<Piet> Name141: yes that can work if you have enough ram
<jtaji> !root | merlin2049er
<ubottu> merlin2049er: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<innociv> how do i search a directory for files/folders?
<Dr_Willis> kebomix:  try #mythbuntu channel?
<fcn> ienorand, now i schecked and it totally works
<Matson> I'm doing a network 8.10 -> 9.04 upgrade, and have to answer the question "encoding o nthe console" - http://208.69.42.194/scpfiles/1242078913.png   What should I pick?
<Name141> Piet: Ok.  The only LIVE CD I have is Kubuntu 8.10
<Name141> Piet: and hardy (which works)
<Name141> Piet: So I guess I shall try on Intrepid
<Piet> Name141: ah, well you should try on a recent system, so jaunty would be good
<xemacs4321> I am looking for an application to make movie of screen ?
<Name141> Piet: I haven't got the disks yet
<Dr_Willis> xemacs4321:  'record-my-desktop' and its gui tool i think are in the repos
<secret901> lstarnes: any other ideas?
<Name141> Piet: the problem is the same after Hardy on every OS
<kebomix> Dr_Willis: i tried before , but it is Dead Channel
<Vorondil> If one is using compiz as a standalone window manager, is there a pager that works with it?  I've tried two different netwm compliant pagers and both seem thoroughly confused with compiz.
<user1> I'm having trouble with rsync. I am trying to sync music on my hard drive to a flash drive. Even though the files are identical (down to the time stamp) rsync is still insisting on copying the files. How can I stop it doing this? This is the command I'm using "rsync -avh --delete --prune-empty-dirs --progress  --log-file=/home/david/Videos/.logs/musiclog.txt /home/david/Music/ /media/Drg16gmsd/Music/"
<Piet> Name141: oh then forget all i told you for now and just download the jaunty live cd and give that a try. that may well work out of the box for you
<Dr_Willis> kebomix:  mythtv is the kind of tool it pays to read its docs and its own forum very closely. I dont use it any more - so i cant help
<Name141> Piet: It didn't.  I tossed it in the trash
<grkblood13> hey, i keep getting error 2 on grub during boot, ive booted into the system using fdisk /mbr and reinstalled grub twice, once on hd0 and once on hd1, successfully. on reboot i received error 2 again though. any help? i have two drives btw
<Rythoka> my synaptic manager doesn't seem to have the jaunty repos, any way to fix that?
<gravityreloaded> Is it possible to drag windows over to 2nd screen? My Compiz doesn't allow me to.
<Name141> Piet: I just decided to give it one more shot is why.
<Piet> Name141: if it does not work witht he jaunty live cd out of the box, do these steps as i suggested
<Name141> (I am here)
<olentolupa> Dr_Willis i've re-checked - it is the directory on the hd. also, after attempting to reinstall grub, it says while booting from the hd, something like "need to load kernel first"
<Name141> I don't think I have the ISO saved still
<lstarnes> secret901: I can't think of anything.  someone else might have an idea
<whileimhere1> hi I am trying to boot into Ubuntu off a 2 gig USB thumbdrive. I cant seem to get it to work. I used to have a USB external CD burner that worked fine to boot. Should that mean my comp should be able to boot via a USB port?
<psychic> wow thats odd i have been in here for ten seconds and havn't seen one question or answer
<psychic> there we go
<xemacs4321> Dr_Willis, recordmydesktop , no hyphens found it thankyou
<Vorondil> gravityreloaded: Yeah, you can make it let you drag stuff between workspaces in the desktop wall plugin, I think.
<grkblood13> is there a way to completely erase your dar drive using a livecd?
<yowshi> can anyone help me get vlc recording
<Dr_Willis> olentolupa:  souns like a messed up menu.lst to me.
<grackner> guys i logged in my server and did a sudo reboot and then i couldnt logg in after that... it said access denied
<Matson> do I pick  ISO-8859-15 ?
<Piet> Name141: let me put it this way: i am very convinced it can be made to work with jaunty. but it may require some manual intervention. so even if it does not work the way i explained, it can probably be made to work relatively easy.
<Matson> I'm doing a network 8.10 -> 9.04 upgrade, and have to answer the question "encoding o nthe console" - http://208.69.42.194/scpfiles/1242078913.png   What should I pick?
<grackner> anything i can do?
<Rythoka> my login-in screen is set to the dvorak keyboard, how can I set it back to QWERTY?
<olentolupa> Dr_Willis there's not menu.lst in the grub directory at all.
<Piet> Name141: but i agress that a NIC should work out of the box
<Dr_Willis> olentolupa:  that sounds like a issue to me then.
<gravityreloaded> Vorondil: any idear where I might find that setting? I looked all over
<Dr_Willis> olentolupa:  heres my menu.lst for an example http://pastebin.com/fff9fea8
<benc> any good video editing software in ubuntu?
<LjL> !good
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<merlin2049er> hey
<olentolupa> Dr, but the grub-install also didn't create a menu.lst
<merlin2049er> whats new
<olentolupa> or boot (hd0,0) or setup (hd0,0) from the grub> -prompt
<gravityreloaded> benc: do a search for video edit in Add-Remove Applications, include 3rd party software
<Piet> grackner: make sure you're connecting exactly the same way as before. same user, same server (does the hostname still resolve to the same ip address/server?)
<Vorondil> gravityreloaded: Hrm, I don't have it running right now, so I'm not sure.  I know it's in there, I was doing it a few days ago.
<benc> gravityreloaded: wanted to get a recommendation for a cool one
<chetnick> olentolupa: you have problem with grub? private.
 * nsh is trying to install ubuntu (eeebuntu) on an eeepc901, but doesn't have any external media to boot the iso image from. what is the easiest way to boot the iso from the hdd?
<nsh> i have used unetbootin to unpack the iso onto a partition, but don't know how to boot from that
<gravityreloaded> benc: not sure -  I have DeeVeeDee but haven't tried it yet
<grkblood13> is there a way to completely erase your dar drive using a livecd?
<nsh> (grub or boot.ini config)
<benc> gravityreloaded: thanks
<Dr_Willis> olentolupa:  i dont think it does.. i recall the os Installer makes one.. but i dont recall any command that generated one
<Dr_Willis> olentolupa:  if you want toboot . you basiciallyneed to make one. by hand if needed
<bin1010> how do you get the top 25 out of 30 things in openoffice calc without changing the cells?
<Piet> grackner: think about what you have changed since your last reboot, that could prevent you from logging in now. this could be 'security tweaks/improvements', network / routing configuration settings, ssh server configuration options etc.
<gravityreloaded> benc: actually I think it's for creating DVDs but I don't know if it edits movies
<gravityreloaded> you can creat title, etc
<psychic> is there any ways  to make ubuntu run faster
<psychic> ?
<Piet> grackner: it's also possible that you are trying to access with known (to the server) insecure ssh client keys.
<Dr_Willis> psychic:  turn off all un-needed features.
<gravityreloaded> psychic: turn off Compiz
<ienorand> nsh: which partition?
<Dr_Willis> psychic:  use lighter desktop, or  just a simple windowmanager. like jwm
<Piet> psychic: or buy new hardware, such as RAM
<benc> gravityreloaded: maybe I can use GIMP really really fast
<psychic> gravityreloaded is compiz active in fluxbox
<psychic> piet yes i know that one thanks
<grackner> peit
<psychic> Piet..
<Piet> most readymade PCs are underequipped with RAM, and RAM is cheap these days.
<gravityreloaded> psychic: I don't know fluxbox sry
<grackner> all i did was a reboot
<grackner> how do i resest the client keys
<yowshi> can anyone help me get vlc recording or maybe xawtv?
<psychic> fluxbox is just a lighter window manager right?
<Dr_Willis> fluxbox and many ohers are lighter window managers..yes
<Piet> grackner: that's what god said too back then, and see what it led to.
<gravityreloaded> benq: yes, but there is also stop-motion software that will do that better than gimp
<Dracofodder1> anyone have a recommendation for a good podcast aggregator?   recently installed ubuntu and have found the latest release of amarok has lost some functionality compared to what I had onmy old machine.  simple things like being able to tell when you have played one of the casts, or that you've gotten it downloaded, or that you want to play a downloaded version.  Also, have tried banshee, and it seems to have similar defici
<Piet> grackner: do you use ssh client keys to authenticate to your server normally?
<Dr_Willis> Dracofodder1:  tried 'miro' ?
<gravityreloaded> I'd like to try that "home-made" Multitouch box with tactile keyboard
<psychic> ok thanks i thought so well everyone i got some great answers maybe a lil vague for a newbie "who knows what a windows manager is when they are new to it" but well advised  keep up the good work
<gravityreloaded> like a big i-Phone
<Dracofodder1> Dr_Willis: notyet, will take a look at that one.
<Dr_Willis> Dracofodder1:  its what i use for my various 'video-cast' feeds. :)
<VCoolio> How do I set swiftfox as browser for Pidgin to open links? Pidgin suffers from short memory leakage: as soon as I click the preferences window away it forgets the command I set.
<chazco> Hi... do the solderless touchscreens for the MSI Wind / eeepc work under 9.04 and if so what is required to get them to work?
<grackner> piet i dont think i do =.. i use winscp and just put in a user name and pass and ip and port 22
<Piet> Name141: http://hardware4linux.info/component/34798/ keep a bookmark on this
<Dracofodder1> Dr_Willis: does it only do video feeds?  that would be a nic ebonus, but I'm looking mainly for audio feed management, with ability to shift things to my mp3 player...  the older amarok (can't recall what version) could do it, but this one in ubuntu 9.04, though nice, just has too many things missing
<Piet> grackner: ok, so you do not. so the insecure client keys is not your problem.
<`brandon`> How do i find where a serton file is?
<Dracofodder1> Dr_Willis: sigh, the miro overview seems to be a good one to setup my video feeds.. but, need something for audio alone I guess.
<Dracofodder1> Dr_Willis:  thanks though.
<grackner> piet waht can it possibly be all i did was a rebooot
<Shadow121> Hey guys can someone tell me what i can use instead of limewire on ubuntu?
<heatheriac> Let me preface this by saying that I'm running Linux Mint, but it's built off of Intrepid.  I was messing around in my volume control, and I found a switch for caller ID, but I can't figure out how to use it ... anyone have any input?
<secret901> Ubuntu seems to think I have linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic installed but it can't find any files for it.  I can't do any update because it keeps trying to find it.
<ienorand> Shadow121: jamendo
<jake> hi
<Shadow121> ienorand is that popular?
<Jack_Sparrow> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Jack_Sparrow> heatheriac Please find the mint channel
<jake> hi
<ripper_> does anyone know anything about fglrx driver or ati problem with 9.04
<Shadow121> I will look into those  THANKS !!!!
<heatheriac> Jack_Sparrow: I did and no one had any information ... usually when that happens they refer us to here
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<bob_> hi
<ienorand> Shadow121: sorry wasn't completely serious :) jamendo is an free music distributor, "open source music"
<heatheriac> !mintsupport
<ripper_> or know of anouther channel that might be of help
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<chazco> Hi... do the solderless touchscreens for the MSI Wind / eeepc work under 9.04 and if so what is required to get them to work?
<helper> hello brothers need help with lil script i did is when i open group shell make copy belong text name of group i belong and on identify shell contain if me = kad which in belong test echo welcome master if not don't welcome http://pastebin.com/m7a3e2384
<Jack_Sparrow> heatheriac And we waste an hour trying to fix your box only to find you are not running our os and everything we have done is a waste of time
<heatheriac> okay, fine, forget i even asked
<heatheriac> jeez
<Jack_Sparrow> helper try /join #bash
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<bob_> www.youtube.com&fmt=18
<lamer> hiho, Wlan on my Netbook Akoya 1210 dont work, any one has a idea ? i can see network and enter key, than freeze and do nothing -.- ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bob_ Please dont do that
<`brandon`> How do i find where a serton file is?
<bob_> &fmt=18
<`brandon`> like a IRCd
<lstarnes> `brandon`: locate
<legend2440> i upgraded to Jaunty but i have a ati radeon 9600 video card and tv out stopped working. i can get a geforce 6200 card for $60. does anyone here know if the geforce 6200 tv out works with Jaunty?
<yowshi> i've almost got xawtv working
<pepperjack> `brandon`: locate or find  from command line locate filename   <-- easiest.  you may need to sudo updatedb if the file is rather new first
<ripper_> i have my Xorg.0.log in pastebin with highlights of problems i got my 3d accelleration working but when i try to access display manager it freezes or the screen saver
<joaopinto> `brandon`, what are you trying to achieve ? an ircd is not something easy to setup
<yowshi> anyone got any heklp for xawtv?
<Piet> grackner: it can be pretty much everything. when was your last reboot?
<barbrella> `brandon`:fin or locate
<barbrella> oeps:find
<Piet> grackner: i mean the one before the one when it did not let you connect anymore
<griebd> hey everyone....how do i fix the problem.ONLY ONE SOFTWARE MANAGMENT TOOL IS ALLOWED TO RUN AT ONE TIME?
<ripper_> i have my Xorg.0.log in pastebin with highlights of problems i got my 3d accelleration working but when i try to access display manager it freezes or the screen saver
<ripper_> http://pastebin.com/d66a11227
<unko> hey guys, i have a little problem. im using ubuntu jaunty x64 and when i try to open a movie with vlc it runs for about .5 seconds than crashes... but when i open vlc than select a movie it runs fine.. any suggestions?
<LjL> griebd: do you have more than one APT program open?
<drthtater> Can anyone give a hand to a relative newcomer to ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  every nvidia card ive had - the tv out has worked for me under linux
<lstarnes> griebd: make sure you hav no extra package or update managers running
<`brandon`> do i need to go thew every file to delete all of the IRCd files so i can start from scrach
<`brandon`> ?
<drthtater> I am installing 9.04 onto a tc1100
<griebd> i dont believe so
<lstarnes> `brandon`: which ircd?
<Piet> grackner: can you /msg me the exact error message?
<LjL> !aptfix | griebd
<ubottu> griebd: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<`brandon`> ripper_: that dir dose not exest
<drthtater> I want to create a folder inside of /usr/bin but it's not letting me
<`brandon`> sudo su
<`brandon`> ?
<lstarnes> `brandon`: no
<Jack_Sparrow> brandon_ bad idea
<LjL> drthtater: why on earth would you do that?
<`brandon`> lstarnes: ircd-hybrid
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> Dont use 'sudo su' its redundant
<drthtater> LjL, am I not supposed to?
<MrSour> sudo
<lstarnes> `brandon`: first of all, it's sudo -i.  Second, you generally do NOT need to use it
<lstarnes> `brandon`: how did you install ircd-hybrid?
<griebd> im new to this...how do i do that?
<drthtater> I'm trying to install tabatha for starters
<`brandon`> i found it in terminal
<yowshi> and just when i think i got it the stupid thing carshes. i dont think ubuntu is capable of recording vieo from a webcam
<LjL> drthtater: not really, only APT is really supposed to touch /usr. you have /usr/local to do stuff manually in, and /opt for software that likes its own directory
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: ok i guess i'll have to switch to nvidia. thanks
<Piet> unko: start vlc from a terminal window and then load the file which caused the crash. the terminal window will probably contain some notices, maybe warnings and possibly error messages which can help you diagnopse this.
<`brandon`> lstarnes: i found it using sudo apt-get install ircd-hybrid
<unko> Piet, ok hold on
<ripper_> 'brandon'_: yes that dir does exist. it the xorg.config log
<lstarnes> `brandon`: then sudo apt-get remove --purge ircd-hybrid
<joaopinto> `brandon`, sudo apt-get purge ircd-hybrid, if you want to do a clean removal
<drthtater> I can't create in /usr/local either
<unko> but Piet it only crashes when i right click the file and do open with:
<Piet> unko: it's possible that you have installed bad codecs ('gstreamer-plugins') or that you're missing some the which causes vlc to crash requires
<LjL> drthtater: use sudo.
<Piet> unko: yes, i understood, and i have no explanation for that either.
<drthtater> I'm not too sure of myself in terminal yet.
<unko> Piet, so should i uninstall all my codecs?
<drthtater> But I'll remember to use sudo
<ertu_> mplayer lags when playin rmvb files, which player would you recommend?
<ripper_> i have my Xorg.0.log in pastebin with highlights of problems i got my 3d accelleration working but when i try to access display manager it freezes or the screen saver
<joaopinto> ertu_, vlc
<mgolisch> realmedia?
<ripper_> http://pastebin.com/d66a11227
<ertu_> joaopinto, it doesn't support rmvb files
<Piet> unko: i don't think you want to do that, after all you need those to playback movies. but you could remove those that are known to be 'bad'
<mgolisch> i bet every player sucks at that, as its shit
<mgolisch> :)
<FloodBot3> mgolisch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manpoole> question when i type in say for instance imdb it defualts to mediacom search is there anyway i could make it go to imdb.com or if i make a typo make it search on google?
<yowshi> is there a way of reloading webcam drivers like alsa-reload does?
<unko> Piet, ok i will
<spx2> Piet: any ideas ?
<LjL> drthtater: you must not "remember to use sudo", you must use it when and only when it's needed.
<LjL> !sudo > drthtater    (drthtater, see the private message from ubottu)
<ienorand> drthtater: first, why do you need the directory there, second, you could use "sudo mkdir /usl/local/foo" for that purpose.
<LjL> !cli > drthtater    (drthtater, see the private message from ubottu)
<joaopinto> ertu_, yes it does, as long you have the proper codecs
<VCoolio> ertu_: use realplayer, it's another extra app on your pc, but it works and if you have a lot of rmvb files it's worth it
<Piet> spx2: on?
<Blinkiz> unko, Hi there. I have a suggestion. Turn on logging to file in VLC and se why the media player crashes :)
<spx2> Piet: my net problem
<joaopinto> ertu_, oh, ignore me, was reading wrong
<unko> blink, ok
<Blinkiz> unko, choose advanced style of preference in vlc. Then click advanced-logging and there you have it
<mudassar> hello experts, can somebody guide me to solve many problems of ubuntu 9.04 regarding compatibility with my laptop ?
<unko> Blinkiz, ok
<LjL> !pm | griebd
<ubottu> griebd: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<David1> I right clicked on my flash drive and changed a mount setting (from the right-click gnome menu properties option). The drive will now not mount. How can I undo what I did?
<ertu_> VCoolio, thank you
<the1corrupted> Hey, I was wondering if there was a way I cold execute keyboard shortcuts for Rythembox while it's minimized?
<drthtater> ienorand: I'm installing ubuntu 9.04 on a tc1100
<yowshi> is there a way of reloading webcam drivers like alsa-reload does?
<JoseBravo> Hi, how can I install flash support for my firefox under ubuntu 9.04 x 64 bits?
<drthtater> I want to install tabatha so that I get the ratational qualities of the tablet
<joaopinto> !flash | JoseBravo
<ubottu> JoseBravo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Blinkiz> mudassar, You have to tell whats wrong for anyone to be able to help you
<drthtater> I thoguht that the instructions told me to install it into a folder inside of /usr/bin
<Oli````> LjL: he's asking everybody... bot IMO
<drthtater> Oli````:  no, ienorand asked
<unko> Blinkiz, were would the log be located?
<Oli````> drthtater: odd.. wonder why he asked me for help via PM
 * drthtater shrugs
<Piet> spx2: did we talk before? sorry if i don't recall
<Blinkiz> unko, You specify it in the preference window I described. Place it on desktop or something for easy access
<Piet> spx2: can you summarize the problem again for me?
<unko> okk
<David1> I right clicked on my flash drive and changed a mount setting (from the right-click gnome menu properties option). The drive will now not mount. How can I undo what I did?
<gravityreloaded> David1 go to my computer and right-click flash drive there?
<hackerz10001> Hello
<jdu> a friend of mine suggested not upgrading to jaunty because of stability problems (caused when using firefox).  Has anyone else had anything like this?  I was thinking I was going to upgrade a family member's computer, and I want it to be stable.
<mudassar> i need an expert to solve all of my problems of ubuntu 9.04. My laptop is Toshiba Satellite A110-137. The problems are, 1) Headphones volume is so low (I have checked all alsamixer stuff) 2) There are microphone problems in many softwares like Skype 3) I have installed flashplayer (from adobe) but still youtube video doesn't work fine. 4) Many streaming videos just show video and no audio. 5) I cannot configure SIP phone like (x-lite) that w
<unko> Blinkiz, when it crashed it didn't leave a log?
<David1> gravityreloaded: Okay, what next?
<Blinkiz> unko, okay
<gravityreloaded> jdu U will have problems watching youtube videos - I have to download them then watch. That's Ok for me....
<gravityreloaded> Aren't the mount options there?
<gravityreloaded> I'm not actually on my Ubuntu at the moment
<David1> gravityreloaded: No there aren't
<unko> Blinkiz, man this sucks i really like vlc and this is the first time it happend to me... totem player is.. idk bad
<hackerz10001> I need to know if Ubuntu has Drivers for a Dell Optiplex GX150 and for a NVIDIA GeForce FX5500
<jdu> gravityreloaded, really?  what happens more exactly?
<gravityreloaded> jdu: errm I get audio but no video except when paused
<gravityreloaded> it's not very practical
<yowshi> can webcan drivewrs and stuff be reloaded like alsa force-reload ?
<beg2h8ubuntu> I have no sound on ubuntu hoping someone can help
<hackerz10001> Or do I have to go the the manufacters website and get them manuly
<gravityreloaded> but I use video download helper and watch in Mplayer
<gravityreloaded> np
<Blinkiz> unko, I have left VLC and dont use it anymore. Use latest smplayer/mplayer now days because it has acceleration for 720p/1080p video with nvidia cards
<David1> gravityreloaded: When I plug it in, I get an error saying it couldnt' mount because of an invalid mount option.
<Blinkiz> vlc does not have this feature
<mudassar> i need an expert to solve all of my problems of ubuntu 9.04. My laptop is Toshiba Satellite A110-137. The problems are, 1) Headphones volume is so low (I have checked all alsamixer stuff) 2) There are microphone problems in many softwares like Skype 3) I have installed flashplayer (from adobe) but still youtube video doesn't work fine. 4) Many streaming videos just show video and no audio. 5) I cannot configure SIP phone like (x-lite) that w
<jdu> gravityreloaded, which download helper do you use?
<unko> Blinkiz, really? dam... im about to use that! but mplayers gui is weird...
<jtaji> Blinkiz: does that work out of the box with 9.04 now ?
<gravityreloaded> David1: maybe it was used under Microsoft system and wasn't "removed safely"
<BadElvis> very very recently, i performed some weird update and now the font sizes of gnome are f**d up and the filesizes of files are shown on the desktop. how can i revert these changes
<jdu> hackerz10001, I have dell optiplex gx270 that works fine; no nvidia though
<Blinkiz> unko, yeah, mplayer gui is not good. Because of this, smplayer is used. Smplayer is a gui for mplayer :)
<mirak> why f-spot proposes à directory différent of my directory set in the preferences during importation ?
<Blinkiz> jtaji, No, its not in 9.04 by default.
<gravityreloaded> jdu: search for "downloadhelper" in Firefox xtras
<griebd> what do i do when i get the message that says...ONLY ONE SOFTWARE MANAGEMENT TOOL IS ALLOWED TO RUN AT THE SAME TIME...im trying to install limewire
<Hutchewon> u
<David1> gravityreloaded: No, I was using in ubuntu this evening and it was fine, then I changed it's mount option and it then I had this problem
<unko> Blinkiz, ohh thats whyy... hmm
<joaopinto> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<barbrella>  mudassar:the best expert is you, if you start reading...just a hint
<jdu> gravityreloaded, thanks
<joaopinto> !aptlock | griebd
<ubottu> griebd: please see above
<jtaji> Blinkiz: yeah true, but you didn't have to compile anything?
<mudassar> i need an expert to solve all of my problems of ubuntu 9.04. My laptop is Toshiba Satellite A110-137. The problems are, 1) Headphones volume is so low (I have checked all alsamixer stuff) 2) There are microphone problems in many softwares like Skype 3) I have installed flashplayer (from adobe) but still youtube video doesn't work fine. 4) Many streaming videos just show video and no audio. 5) I cannot configure SIP phone like (x-lite) that w
<jdu> has anyone else had problems with firefox on jaunty?
<Jack_Sparrow> griebd Shut down one of the package managers
<dtchen> beg2h8ubuntu: / mudassar: you need to provide more information. use: "wget -O ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh --no-upload", and pastebin the resulting /tmp/alsa-info.txt
<griebd> i already restarted the computer
<gravityreloaded> jdu: install, restart firefox, go to youtube or googlevideo, choose video and click small arrow next to symbol
<griebd> im new to all this
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gravityreloaded> It then asks you to save filename.flv
<Blinkiz> unko, Have you tried pressing the big "reset preferences" button in vlc? Maybe the problem will go away then
<Hutchewon> Hello, can someone help me get firefox to play flashvideo sound in my account? TIA
<dtchen> beg2h8ubuntu: / mudassar: you'll then need to tell us the resulting url of your pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix > griebd
<ubottu> griebd, please see my private message
<unko> Blinkiz, yea i tried that
<dtchen> Hutchewon: using which release?
<Jack_Sparrow> griebd Which version of ubuntu are you running
<c0al67> strange problem - although i've changed nothing on my computer lately, when i booted up today my computer shuts down just after gnome loads. i've booted into fluxbox and started everything manually and no crashes. I think the problem might be with the 3d desktop stuff - can anyone point out how i can start the composite extension manually so i can rule out if that is the problem or not?
<gravityreloaded> David1: I can't help you then - I never had trouble with flash drives
<beg2h8ubuntu> ya I have no idea what u just said
<beg2h8ubuntu> I know nothing about linux
<dtchen> beg2h8ubuntu: open a Terminal and type the command in quotes
<dtchen> beg2h8ubuntu: Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > beg2h8ubuntu
<ubottu> beg2h8ubuntu, please see my private message
<Hutchewon> Jaunty
<unko> Blinkiz, ill try out mplayer
<David1> gravityreloaded - I've looked in fstab to see if the setting was there, but it wasn't. Where else might Ubuntu (more likely gnome or nautilus) store mount options?
<dtchen> Hutchewon: which arch?
<Jack_Sparrow> David1 Did you try a force mount
<jtaji> David1: you need to run gconf-editor for that
<Hutchewon> arch?
<dtchen> Hutchewon: uname -m
<[esde]> my conky "starts" but does not open in my desktop, though my .conf file is written as "own_window no", when i change it to "own_window yes" it works. in addition, when i shut the system down it suddenly appears.
<dtchen> Hutchewon: e.g., 32-bit or 64-bit
<jdu> gravityreloaded, thanks,  when I go the upgrade, if I need to, I'll do that.  It is probably useful anyway though, whether flash is working properly or not.
<[esde]> i686
<jtaji> David1: it's confusing, when you change the mount point of a removable drive in gnome, you should *not* add /media/, just the dir it should be under /media
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a google chrome for ubuntu?
<Hutchewon> i686
<dtchen> U-b-u-n-t-u: there's a ppa for [chromium], yes
<Hutchewon> It works in other accounts. This is the account I installed in.
<Silentsound> how do i get to the kubuntu channel?
<VCoolio> [esde]: why not use the own_window yes?
<Jack_Sparrow> Silentsound /join #kubuntu
<gravityreloaded> jdu: y. np. enjoy it. the only other bug is Skype makes my sound crackly, but maybe just on my PC ?!?
<dtchen> Hutchewon: how did you install support for Flash?
<Silentsound> thanks
<jtaji> David1: anyway in gconf-editor you should be able to find the key for the drive you messed with and  delete it
<mudassar> dtchen: I have run the command that you specified, it has written information in alsa-info.txt file where to upload it now ?
<David1> oh I didn't change the mount point, I just added the "-o noatime" option
<dtchen> !paste > mudassar
<[esde]> VCoolio: i want it in my desktop, not as its own window.
<ubottu> mudassar, please see my private message
<Hutchewon> yes, and it works in other accounts on the same machine.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> dtchen, where do I find the google chrome for ubuntu?
<jtaji> David1: ah, either way, fix it the same way by deleting the key in gconf-editor
<Blinkiz> unko, Now I know how you can see why vlc crashes. Start vlc from a terminal! Start a terminal, browse to a movie and start it with "vlc moviename.avi". You will now see why it crashes. For more information, add a "-v" before movie name
<dtchen> U-b-u-n-t-u: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<yowshi1> ok to force-reloading hal isnt the answer
<jtaji> David1: that's the other tricky bit, once you mess it up, of course it won't mount again to fix it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty
<unko> Blinkiz, ok hold on
<jdu> U-b-u-n-t-u, it is not guarantied to work that well (at least it didn't for me about a month ago)  If you want a webkit based browser, get a recent release of midori or similar
<David1> jtaji: Yep, that's what I'm facing now. I'm running Beagal to search for the volume name of my drive to see if it finds a configuration file.
<[esde]> my conky "starts" but does not open in my desktop, though my .conf file is written as "own_window no", when i change it to "own_window yes" it works. in addition, when i shut the system down it suddenly appears. It worked fine before, i could type "conky" and it would be in my desktop and work fine; all of the sudden it wouldnt work. as i said this is only when i use the varible "own_window no".
<jtaji> David1: no no, trust me, gconf-editor
<VCoolio> [esde]: you can do that, [own_window yes], [own_window_type normal], [own_window_hints below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager, undecorated], [own_window_transparent yes]
<jtaji> David1: you can run it from ALT+F2 since it won't be in your menu by default
<mudassar> dtchen: I have pasted it there the link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/170005/
<[esde]> let me try that
<dtchen> Hutchewon: i.e., did you install the tarball (tgz) downloaded from Adobe's web site? Did you use adobe-flashplugin from the Canonical partner repository? Did you use flashplugin-installer?
<jtaji> David1: because even if you find the config file, you aren't supposed to edit it by hand
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks jdu
<Blinkiz> mudassar, Try to search on google and see if you find something. http://www.google.com/search?q=Toshiba+Satellite+A110+ubuntu
<Hutchewon> dtchen, it will play sound through my usb voip phone just not from the speakers.
<VCoolio> [esde]: the parts between [ ] each on a separate line
<unko> Blinkiz, http://pastie.org/475053
<dtchen> Hutchewon: do you have the pavucontrol package installed?
<dtchen> mudassar: looking in a few minutes, please wait
<mudassar> Blinkiz: brother I have made so much research on google, but I couldn't solve these 5 problems.
<Hutchewon> It is like the output is sent to the wrong device. What is pavucontrol?
<mudassar> dtchen: ok
<BadElvis> very very recently, i performed some weird update and now the font sizes of gnome are f**d up and the filesizes of files are shown on the desktop. how can i revert these changes?
<dtchen> Hutchewon: it's a gui utility to migrate audio streams between your computer's sound devices
<[esde]> VCoolio: works 95%, i need to remove the shadow
<VCoolio> [esde]: you have compiz?
<Hutchewon> can you give me the term syntax?
<[esde]> yes VCoolio
<yowshi1> grrr the ng15daemon doe3snt respond to restart or force-reload commands
<drthtater> anyone want to attempt to help me? :)
<dtchen> Hutchewon: you can use Applications> Add/Remove.. or System> Administration> Synaptic Package Manager  to install it
<drthtater> new issue
<VCoolio> [esde]: in window decoration plugin find entry for shadow windows and make that [ any & !(class=conky) ]
<mudassar> dtchen: please message me in private when you are done.
<jdu> BadElvis, have you tried to correct the font sizes in  Preferences => Appearance => Font  and looked at nautilus settings for what information is displayed?
<drthtater> I;m trying to install my stylus for my tc1100
<Blinkiz> unko, Instead of pasting the movie name as you have done, try to use the "tab" button. Start by writing "vlc Cran" and then press the TAB button. Ubuntu will now fill it with the correct path for the movie. Again....
<Blinkiz> :)
<dtchen> mudassar: please message me with your url so it isn't lost in the scrollback
<jdu> BadElvis, you might also start:  gconf-editor  and look at settings regarding nautilus and filesize
<drthtater> when trying to sudo apt-get source wacom-tools I get this
<drthtater> sh: dpkg-source: not found
<drthtater> Unpack command 'dpkg-source -x wacom-tools_0.8.2.2-0ubuntu2.dsc' failed.
<drthtater> Check if the 'dpkg-dev' package is installed.
<drthtater> E: Child process failed
<FloodBot3> drthtater: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dtchen> drthtater: right, so you probably want to install dpkg-dev
<BadElvis> jdu: i changed the 5 different font sizes in appearance -> fonts without effect.
<BadElvis> jdu, ok i will try
<Hutchewon> oh, the pulse audio volume control, already got it. Sorry for being  such a noob.
<joaopinto> drthtater, like the message says, you need dpkg-dev
<drthtater> so, apt-get dpkg-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> BadElvis Do you have any unsupported repos in your sources list?
<joaopinto> drthtater, sudo apt-get install ....
<unko> Blinkiz, wait what?
<mudassar> dtchen: please see my private messages
<unko> Blinkiz, tab in terminal?
<BadElvis> Jack_Sparrow: no i only have the standart repos
<dtchen> Hutchewon: now, with a Flash stream playing, see the Playback tab. Choose the drop-down arrow next to the Flash stream, choose Move Stream.., and select the desired card
<[esde]> VCoolio: it didnt work
<Hutchewon> Sound works everywhere else. Even works in mozilla in the other accouns.
<Blinkiz> unko, Okay, hmm. Maybe the name aint tab in english.. hehe
<ienorand> drthtater: yea, and sudo that
<^P|Snoozing> how do i make a zip file in ubuntu?
<drthtater> Thanks, I decided to do the most difficult thing possible when starting out with linux
<VCoolio> [esde]: any & !(class=conky]  you did exactly that?
<Jack_Sparrow> BadElvis Which release of ubuntu
<drthtater> go figure
<unko> Blinkiz,
<unko> :P
<Blinkiz> unko, Above the caps lock key on the keyboard :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Hutchewon> in mozilla or in pavaudio
<Hutchewon> ?
<VCoolio> [esde]: ) instead of ] , sorry
<yowshi1> is there a way to restart all usb devices?
<[esde]> oh ok
<unko> Blinkiz, yea i know the tab key... but when i press it is it supposed to fill in th name for me?
<jdu> BadElvis, one method is to create a new user account, then do:  sudo cp -pr /home/<firstuser>/* /home/<seconduser>/*      Then do:  sudo chown -R <seconduser>:<seconduser> /home/<seconduser>        And copy the config dirs you want to keep like .mozilla
<Blinkiz> unko, yepp, if you are in the same path as the movie is in
<BadElvis> Jack_Sparrow: I use jaunty. All this happened a few days ago after an update. I also wonder why the dpi setting has no effect
<dtchen> Hutchewon: you'll change the stream using pavucontrol. you'll play the Flash stream in your web browser.
<[esde]> yes VCoolio it is "any & !(class=conky) "
<jdu> BadElvis, that is a little like starting over config wise on your account, which may be the easiest way to solve the problem.
<grkblood13> how do i access the other hdd i have internally? i dont see it
<Hutchewon> ok, thanks, will do.
<Blinkiz> unko, Where do you have your movie? On the desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> BadElvis If you manually installed the video driver, a kernel update may have set you back to vesa mode
<beg2h8ubuntu> dtchen - I typed all that in, now what do I paste? sorry it took me a minute
<unko> Blinkiz, no in the directory.. /media/My Media/Media/Videos/Crank High Voltage
<BadElvis> jdu, this sounds more like the ultimate fallback solution
<yowshi1> is there a way to restart all usb devices?
<jdu> probably, I would try gconf-editor  setting first, if you don't wat to do that.
<jdu>  *want
<VCoolio> [esde]: try the + button on the right of the entry and grab conky and see what it is called, and try Conky instead of conky
<mkasson> is there a  way to create a fstab for a particular user?
<dtchen> beg2h8ubuntu: you've pasted the contents of /tmp/alsa-info.txt onto paste.ubuntu.com?
<BadElvis> Jack_Sparrow: Along with this update also came a couple of new icons, eg the suspend and hibernate icon...
<mkasson> I don't want admin and other user to have same, but I do want the automounting
<Jack_Sparrow> BadElvis Sorry no idea at the moment
<BadElvis> thanks anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<_CommandeR_> Anyone know how to change language in xhat2?
<[esde]> worked it was "any & class=conky"
<[esde]> no ()'s
<VCoolio> [esde]: one more thing: if you press ctrl+d or press 'show desktop' button, is conky still there?
<[esde]> i believe so.
<grkblood13> how do i access the other hdd i have internally? i cant seem to find it
<[esde]> VCoolio: any idea on how to make the windows NOT open as "maximized" by default?
<yowshi1> is there a way to just restart all usb devices like you would alsa force-reload?
<VCoolio> [esde]: sorry, no
<martin__> irc.freenode.net
<erisco> why when I do a file system search for "jogl" do I not get the files containing jogl in them? It does not return anything
<erisco> and it is frustrating
<martin__>  /j #blend.polis
<[esde]> VCoolio: they opened "normally" with desktop edition, with Netbook Remix, they all open maximized.
<Dr_Willis> erisco:  searching with what tool?
<erna> Hello, i have problem  with ubuntu.. im trying to let my gf use it on her laptop :P but she is complaining about flash games dont work... i have trying to find this out but i didnt... i read over the forums and tryd to uninstall it and install it again.... and still dont work... have sum ideas boys?
<jdu> mkasson, don't leave yet
<erisco> whatever tool that is under Places
<erisco> it is just called "Search for Files"
<Dr_Willis> erisco:  you want files with the phrase 'jogl' in their names?
<VCoolio> [esde]: sorry, address the whole forum for this, I know nothing about netbook remix
<erisco> Dr_Willis, yes
<jaypur> pik}, hey man whats your channel???
<beg2h8ubuntu> dtchen - yes
<[esde]> ok thanks VCoolio i thought it would be something simple in Copmiz
<dtchen> beg2h8ubuntu: then please message me the url of the generated paste
<beagleburt> G'day from New Zealand! Whilest trying to Upgrade from K-6.06 LTS > K-8.04 LTS, I got "Not enough Free Disk space. The upgrade aborts now.The upgrade needs a total of 1425M free space on disk '/var'.Please free at least an additional 1184M of disk space on '/var'....BUT according to 'Gparted' I only have a total of 996.2M. Also: I only have a total of 47.1M "unallocated" space.HELP!
<C-S-B> [esde]: all programs open full screen in remix
<Hutchewon> Somehow I terminated the stream. How do I get it back?
<[esde]> C-S-B: i know this, i want to make them NOT open maximized.
<C-S-B> [esde]  service 'maximus' does this
<beg2h8ubuntu> dtchen - how do I message you?
<[esde]> i just kill the service?
<^P|Snoozing> Is there any way to create a .zip file from the OS directly (like in windows),  or do I need a program for in ubuntu?
<[esde]> C-S-B: how do i "get rid" of maximus?
<C-S-B> [esde]: its actually a start up program-but yes killall-maximus should do it
<unop> ^P|Snoozing,   zip -r file.zip list of files to add in
<jdu> mkasson, so I believe you can add a gid or a uid option to specify what groups or users can mount something.
<dtolj> How to create a launcher in Gnome to run a program as root user?
<C-S-B> [esde]:  killall maximus
<Dr_Willis> ^P|Snoozing:  windows uses programs also. :) heh
<jdu> mkasson, that is the closest I know of.
<^P|Snoozing> oh
<[esde]> C-S-B: i do that, and it keeps respawning
<^P|Snoozing> yikes, do i need to type each file individually for the list?
<erna> can somne help me with flash, i cant use flash games.. and allways just come "play button" over the flash buttons in firefox.....
<dtchen> beg2h8ubuntu: /msg dtchen your..message
<C-S-B> [esde]: untick the box in start up programs as well
<^P|Snoozing> cause there's like 50 bazillion files i intend to zip
#ubuntu 2009-05-12
<unop> ^P|Snoozing, it can be a glob or pattern match something like *.txt  or  Accounts* etc
<Dr_Willis> ^P|Snoozing:  theres gui archiveing tools...
<dtolj> Why dosn't Gnome launcher accept sudo gedit as a valid command?
<Dr_Willis> ^P|Snoozing:  or the command line.. or use wine and winrar.exe if you want.
<^P|Snoozing> Oh oh
<^P|Snoozing> I'll use 7-zip
<^P|Snoozing> i'm familiar with it
<Dr_Willis> !archive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive
<^P|Snoozing> thank you for the help anyway guys :D
<Dr_Willis> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<[esde]> i killall, then the window maximizes and the process restarts. i removed maximus from startup and i did killall maximus after.
<jaypur> hi i have a HDA-intel soundboard, i've fixed the sound but when i stop something like a music, it still goes on but all mess up... can someone help?
<joaopinto> dtolj, I am not familiar with gnome laucnher,  but you should use gksudo gedit, not sudo
<[esde]> jaypur: what model computer?
<jaypur> [esde], hp pavilion dv4-1180br
<JoseBravo> Is normal that the mkfs.ext3 comand takes more than 2 hours on 1TB disk?
<[esde]> oh, im on a netbook, i had that problem until i got netbook remix.
<[esde]> i killall, then the window maximizes and the process restarts. i removed maximus from startup and i did killall maximus after.
<[esde]> C-S-B: ^
<joaopinto> JoseBravo, no
<C-S-B> [esde]: odd, I'd haave to look into it a bit more then :/
<[esde]> can i remove maximus all together?
<[esde]> sudo apt-get remove maximus?
<C-S-B> [esde]: yeah
<drthtater> I swear these tablet buttons are going to make me scream
<[esde]> removing now.
<zerothis> ire was in hardy but is source package only in jaunty? How does one install a source package in synaptic or CLI?
<[esde]> C-S-B: that worked, thanks. but NOW i need to make the minimize restore and close buttons visible.
<[esde]> You guys are freaking great here. thanks all.
<erna> can somne help me with flash, i cant use flash games.. and allways just come "play button" over the flash buttons in firefox.....
<grkblood13> what is the best program to transcode in mp3 format?
<C-S-B> [esde]: try restarting?
<jaypur> i need to find alsa configuration... /usr/src/KERNEL_VERSION/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt
<C-S-B> [esde]: (maybejust x)
<grkblood13> transcode while streaming...
<jaypur> but there is nothing related to kernel in /usr/src/xxxx
<[esde]> i will soon its going to screw up my uptime
<[esde]>  19:08:21 up 1 day, 16:45,  4 users,  load average: 0.36, 0.63, 0.47
<jaypur> found it
<yowshi1> is there a way to just restart all usb devices like you would alsa force-reload?
<pyrohotdog> Can anyone assist with setting up intel graphics?
<pyrohotdog> For use with the svideo out to my tv
<Dr_Willis> !tvout
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<pyrohotdog> I don't have Nvidia or ATI...
<Dr_Willis> the site might mention intel.. try looking?
<gasull> Hi.  How can I add the ubuntu studio repositories?  Thanks
<Muty> hey, sorry this may be a dumb question but what happened to p4_clockmod in jaunty?
 * zerothis notes the irony of ubiquitous 'ATI or Nvidia' advise from the open source community compared to very little advice for Intel cards, the only ones with 100% open source drivers
<Dr_Willis> Only intel video machine i got. has no svideo out. (netbook) so i cant tell :)
<yowshi1> is there a way to just restart all usb devices like you would alsa force-reload?
<owen1> how to access the bios in dell inspiron 9300? F8 shows me some options but not bios.
<dtchen> yowshi1: ...not really. you can forcibly unload the controller driver, but that tends to abend lots of things.
<loud-loud> hi guys, how can i update the kernel?
<dft> where is grub.conf on 8.10?
<yowshi1> dtchen: grrr i cant forcibly kill nthe module for the webcam and i cant restart the usb drivers either
<Slart> Muty: was it available on 8.10?
<Dr_Willis> dft:  theres no 'grub.conf' that i know of.. theres a menu.lst
<Slart> dft: you mean menu.lst?
<dft> okay, well whatever is used for configuring grub
<jaypur> hi i have a HDA-intel soundboard, i've fixed the sound but when i stop something like a music, it still goes on but all mess up... can someone help?
<beagleburt> G'day from New Zealand!Whilest trying to Upgrade from K-6.06 LTS > K-8.04 LTS, I got "Not enough Free Disk space. The upgrade aborts now.The upgrade needs a total of 1425M free space on disk '/var'.Please free at least an additional 1184M of disk space on '/var'....BUT according to 'Gparted' I only have a total of 996.2M. Also: I only have a total of 47.1M "unallocated" space.HELP!
<dft> ty
<usser> owen1, F2 probably
<Slart> dft: it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst .. has been there since at least 8.04 iirc
<ret_> i'm trying to connect to  my home network which has WPA. whenever i double click on the wireless SSID, it asks for a WEP password and it doesnt have the option for wpa. I already have wpa supplicant installed. any ideas?
<dft> I'm a centos dude at work just to used to the redhat structure thats all
<dft> Slart: ty
<myk_robinson> I need to test a notification.. can someone please directly address me with a test message?
<yowshi1> dtchen: well time to reboot then
<VCoolio> myk_robinson: there you go
<myk_robinson> thank you
<usser> myk_robinson, yay popups!!!!!
<myk_robinson> one more, please
<Slart> dft: you're welcome
<VCoolio> myk_robinson: there you go again
<loud-loud> hi guys, how can i update the kernel?
<spikes> anyone good with mic and sound problems?
<DrRabbit> hi, I'm having a spot of trouble syncing Evolution in Ubuntu Jaunty with Google Calendar
<myk_robinson> VCoolio: thanks again. Just testing the notification for Pidgin. Apparently it only shows the onscreen popup if Pidgin is not focused.
<DrRabbit> I can add events, they appear online
<DrRabbit> but, it does not retreive events that are online.
<myk_robinson> DrRabbit: what is your sync time set for?
<Slart> beagleburt: have you tried "sudo apt-get autoclean" to free up some spacE?
<DrRabbit> myk_robinson: 1 minute
<DrRabbit> for test purposes
<Slart> beagleburt: you might be able to clear out some old logs too..
<[TK]D-Fender> hello all, I've had a lingering issue since upgrading 8.10 to 9.04.  These packages did not upgrade and I'm unsure how best to correct this : http://imagebin.ca/view/9h5TJN7d.html
<myk_robinson> DrRabbit: interesting, it works fine for me. Have you run all your updates? There was a bug in the betas where they failed to put in a username/password entry
<Cryptic_2onkey>  How Vcan i get both network amnager and the lxde netstat monitor to work with out for fitting networkmanager or my wirless and wired connections
<bin1010> in openoffice calc, how would I average the top 15 of 20 items?
<DrRabbit> myk_robinson: I'm able to put in username/password
<myk_robinson> DrRabbit: also, are you sure you are addressing the correct calendar, assuming you have multiple calendars
<Slart> beagleburt: and upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04.. I would almost recommend a reinstall.. I think upgrades back then were a bit.. touch and go
<DrRabbit> and it even puts events on the calendar (the right calendar)
<DrRabbit> but it doesn't retreive any events on that calendar.
<WillydeTurtle> how do you get into the #python channel?
<DrRabbit> just one calendar
<DrRabbit> WillydeTurtle: type /join #python
<myk_robinson> DrRabbit: make sure i understand, Evolution sends the events to the Google calendar, but things you put on the google calendar are not reflected back to Evolution?
<WillydeTurtle> DrRabbit, can you get into the python room?
<Cryptic_2onkey> WillydeTurtle: /j #python
<unop> WillydeTurtle, you need to register on freenode first tho
<[esde]> how do i add the Menu bar back to the windows, as well as being able to click hold and move?
<DrRabbit> myk_robinson: that is correct
<WillydeTurtle> DrRabbit, it doesnt work
<myk_robinson> DrRabbit: join me in private chat, having a tough time keeping up here :)
<yowshi> this is gettibng tiresome and i am starting to believe that jaunty cant reliably record from a webcam
<Cryptic_2onkey>  How can i get both network amnager and the lxde netstat monitor to work with out for fitting networkmanager or my wirless and wired connections
<dft> can I just add bootparams manually to the end of the kernel line in menu.lst as I would with centos?
<[esde]> how do i add the Menu bar back to the windows, as well as being able to click hold and move?
<sda3> *groan*
<sda3> ok, I need help with my Ubuntu problem
<[esde]> Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04
<sda3> what happened was
<sda3> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 onto my laptop
<sda3> well it worked
<walrus_> Hey, I just set up a LAMP server, it works fine with http://localhost, but I'd like it to be accessible with http://myip from the outside, the tutorial didn't mention anything about opening it so I'm asking here =) Is there any step to put apache2 online for the outside? Or maybe it's just a question of port forarding?
<sda3> but now, I cant boot back into Windows 7
<Cryptic_2onkey> Does ubuntu noteboox remix include lxde/
<[esde]> sda please dont use "enter" as punctuation
<yowshi> can anyone help me figure out how to record off my webcam?
<Cryptic_2onkey> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<sda3> How can I add my windows 7 partition (/dev/sda3) to  the GRUB bootloader?
<sda3> this is normal Ubuntu (GNOME)
<spikes> so no one knows anything about mics ; ;
<[TK]D-Fender> Any input on my Upgrade Manager failure?
<Dr_Willis> sda3:  my menu.lst with a win7 entry --> http://pastebin.com/f219867c5
<Dr_Willis> Cryptic_2onkey:  no it does not include lxde
<[esde]> how do i add the Menu bar back to the windows, as well as being able to click hold and move?
<[esde]> Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04
<Slart> bin1010: did you find a solution?
<Muty> Slart: Sorry just saw your reply. My bad this is an AMD cpu the module is there it was showing an error
<bin1010> slart: nope...not yet...
<Dr_Willis> [esde]:  theres a menu item somewhere touse a normal gnome desktop, and you need to disable the maximus program.
<spikes> *takes a number and sits down*
<Slart> Muty: ah.
<chetnick> how to restore default compiz settings on ubuntu?
<[esde]> Dr_Willis: i removed Maximus
<[esde]> Dr_Willis: now what?
<Slart> bin1010: I have one, it only works if the list only has unique values though
<Dr_Willis> [esde]:  the menu items have a selection to change to a 'normal' desktop
<[esde]> but where Dr_Willis ?
<bin1010> lettme have it...I am desperate at this point...LOL
<Dr_Willis> [esde]:  look in the logical place like settings or perferances - would be a good idea.
<Slart> bin1010:   =SUMIF(A1:A100,">="&LARGE(A1:A100,5))/5
<Dr_Willis> [esde]:  i found it with little proglems
<Slart> bin1010: that will give you the average of the top 5 values
<Dr_Willis> [esde]:  and im not on my netbook.. so i cant tell you
<[esde]> ok i will search, i was looking in compiz
<sda3> Dr_Willis
<grkblood13> if i build ffmpeg from source where am i supposed to put everything it built
<Slart> bin1010: LARGE(A1:A100,5) will give you the fifth largest value
<sda3> here is the thing
<sda3> I have the same one as you
<shiznebit> .j #android
<Dr_Willis> [esde]:  compiz has nothing to do with the 'use normal desktop' menu item.
<sda3> but it points to my Acer recovery partition
<sda3> :|
<bin1010> cool
<shiznebit> sry
<sda3> I want it to point to /dev/sda3
<Dr_Willis> sda3:  so change the hd#,#
<sda3> what would /dev/sda3 be
<sda3> o_o
<Slart> bin1010: SUMIF, sums all the values in a list that fulfills a certain condition.. in this case >=LARGE(blablabla)
<sda3> hd0,3?
<Dr_Willis> sda3:  a = 0, 3 = 2
<sda3> thanks!
<Dr_Willis> sda3:  GRUB starts counting at ZERO 0000000
<Dr_Willis>  memorize that fact. :)
<bin1010> thanks..that will give me a start for sure...
<xPhilosx`> ..?
<Slart> bin1010: so it sums the values that are larger or equal to the 5th largest value.. that is the sum of the five largest values if there is just one value that is 5th largest.. then just divide by 5 and you're done
<xPhilosx`> Dr_Willis why not just do something like fdisk -l ?
<[esde]> Dr_Willis: im still not finding it...
<xPhilosx`> then you can see all the partitions and such, then pick the right one
<Soulwarp> I'm having trouble with my new fresh install of 9.04. My old version 8.10 had compiz working with my intel graphics card by default. I would like to have that feature back again. Can someone help me enable this feature?
<mobi-sheep> Anybody know how to fix the eth0 issue?  It seems that I b0rked it because I endlessly was trying to bridge.
<sda3> *facepalms*
<sda3> WTF
<sda3> bootmgr is missing?!
<sda3> ugh
<Dr_Willis> [esde]:  im not on my netbook.. so i cant tell you
<FloodBot3> sda3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sda3> thanks for the help
<[esde]> anyone else no where to look to enable that setting?
<Sarthor> in windows xp, Deepfreeze version is installed, i dont remember the password, i booted the computer with USB, ubutnu LIve, i dont want to wash all my computer, and i want to install some software, How to delete the deepfreez in Linux, i can access the windows/ntfs drives
<grkblood13> if i build ffmpeg from source where am i supposed to put everything it built? vlc is still complaining
<tekteen> grkblood13, you need to compile vlc against ffmpeg
<Muelli> grkblood13: I'd expect the vlc documentation to contain hints on that...
<Sarthor> version 6
<Dr_Willis> xPhilosx`:  fdisk -l wont tell you how grub has the names done. :)  Grub 'names' them according to its own rules.
<Muelli> Sarthor: I feel you're in the wrong channel.
<grkblood13> i did apt-get vlc
<Muelli> hey Dr_Willis :)
<xPhilosx`> Dr_Willis, ah, sorry, i jumped in late in the convo, i was assuming he was mounting something
<tekteen> grkblood13, you need to compile vlc
<Soulwarp> I'm having trouble with my new fresh install of 9.04. My old version 8.10 had compiz working with my intel graphics card by default. I would like to have that feature back again. Can someone help me enable this feature?
<tekteen> not just install it
<Sarthor> Muelli, if i booted in ubuntu live CD and now want to delete deepfreeze , so i am using ubuntu, and i asked in windows chan also
<[esde]> Dr_Willis: i went into QT settings and changed it...
<Muelli> Soulwarp: check the wiki for Intel Graphics issues. There are ways to downgrade the driver or use an unstable acceleration method.
<Dr_Willis> [esde]:  QT?  netbook remix uses gnome, not kde/QT stuff... or somthing else is very confused here...
<Muelli> Sarthor: like I said: I fear, that you are simply wrong in here. But you may, of course, try your luck :)
<Soulwarp> Muelli: Thanks for the promt reply! I'll check it out.
<Muelli> !intel | Soulwarp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<Muelli> hm
<[esde]> ok then i have no clue where to look, i go to "appearence" nothing, like you said compiz doesnt work, etc.
<Muelli> !i810 | Soulwarp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810
<Muelli> >.<
<[esde]> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Sarthor> Muelli, OK. thank you, hoping for the help, let see.
<Dr_Willis> [esde]:  it was right there inder the settings->perferances or whatever menus on themain panel.
<[esde]> right, thats where i am looking, but after that i cant find a logical place to find that setting drq
<[esde]> Dr_Willis:
<pellefjant> is there a package where tmkey is included?
<Sarthor> Sarthor, k
<pellefjant> I am trying to compile e-texteditor and i get this tmKey.cpp: In static member function "static void tmKey::BuildMaps()":
<Muelli> pellefjant: you can search packages and their content on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<pellefjant> tmKey.cpp:163: fel: "_" deklarerades inte i detta definitionsområde
<[esde]> right, thats where i am looking, but after that i cant find a logical place to find that setting Dr_Willis
<Muelli> pellefjant: also run your program with the environment varialbe LC_ALL=C set if you paste your errors somewhere and expect help :)
<Dr_Willis> [esde]:  system -> preferances -> switch desktop mode...   you do have to scroll down the menu on the short screen of thenetbooks
<multi_io> does the Ubuntu 9.04 installation allow me to create LVM volumes? Or do I have to do that from a live session before starting the installer?
<Slart> bin1010: ok, got a longer, even weirder formula that works even if there are duplicates
<q_> is playonlinux just for games or is it wine +support for games?
<[esde]> oh yes i look here, and "Classic Desktop" is set, and its no different
<Muelli> multi_io: simple: You have to boot the CD anyway. So if the installer doesn't support it, you can create your LVM on the fly :)
<Decepticon> anyone know of a command line utility to generate screenshots in image format (jpg or png) of a video file
<Dr_Willis> [esde]:  peraps becauise you enabled compiz and totally went around the back end.. ive no other ideas. I would disable compiz then try that icon
<q_> Decepticon, you can use VLC
<Slart> bin1010:   =( SUMIF(C2:C21,">="&LARGE(C2:C21,5)) - ( COUNTIF(C2:C21,">="&LARGE(C2:C21,5))-5) *LARGE(C2:C21,5) ) /5
<Decepticon> vlc has a command line utility to do it?
<Muelli> Decepticon: I'm sure that mplayer, ffmpeg and gstreamer can do what you want. But I don't know how many kilobytes arguments you have to give them :-/ VLC might have a GUI for that.
<q_> Decepticon, oh no, sry I dont know and guess not
<Slart> Decepticon: google for "videocut".. it might even be in the repos
<[esde]> Dr_Willis: do i have to sudo apt-get remove compiz-settings-manager?
<Slart> !info videocut
<ubottu> videocut (source: videocut): application for creating compositions of screenshots from videos. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0-2 (jaunty), package size 177 kB, installed size 476 kB
<Decepticon> i hope its cli
<Slart> Decepticon: ahh.. cli.. I'm not sure if it can be run from a command line.. perhaps
<Decepticon> Muelli yeah thats what im trying to avoid though... massive arguments :D
<Muelli> Decepticon: you also can have a look at the nautilus-thumbnail-creator. It must be simple.
<Decepticon> ill still check it out Slart
<Decepticon> i dont have a gui
<yowshi> grrrrrr freaking crashed again *sighs*
<Dr_Willis> [esde]:  i just use fusion-icon to enable/disable compiz as i need
<yowshi> i want to give up but i spewnt 50 freaking dollars on this webcam only for it to not work!?!?!?!?!
<Slart> Decepticon: I have seen some mplayer scripts for making screenshots.. those were command line.. but not as pretty as videocut
<Muelli> Slart: totem-video-thumbnailer
<[esde]> do i have to install fusion-icon Dr_Willis ?
<Slart> Muelli: ahh.. that might be the easiest way
<thahauss> can someone please recommend a program to benchmark my ext4 raid 5 array in ubuntu 9.04? like "HDTune" for windows
<Muelli> yep Slart. I think so too
<multi_io> Muelli: but then the installer can at leat recognize the LVM volumes and install on them?
<yowshi> i do, not,understand, why this programme wont die
<Muelli> multi_io: sure
<funkyHat> thahauss: hdparm has some speed testing things, don't know apart from that though
<thahauss> funkyhat, ty
<saulus> what is this number: 2931996634758. Does it tell you something like std::numeric_limits<fooType> max()?
<saulus> I get this in my not documented library all the time ...
<[esde]> do i have to install fusion-icon Dr_Willis ?
<Muelli> saulus: !
<saulus> Muelli: !
<Muelli> saulus: it tells that you should go to bed ;-)
<saulus> Muelli: who invented you to my playground?! :)
<Dr_Willis> [esde]:  if its not installed.. then yes.
<Dr_Willis> [esde]:  logical eh? :)
<yowshi> sigh i will be right back after this latest insipid reboot
<Muelli> saulus: doesn't look special. a 32bit unsigned int is around 4G. Your number is 2931G. 64Bit is way higher, I guess.
<[esde]> Dr_Willis: it IS installed, but ugh its not like theres an on/off box.
<Name141> Piet: that's the page that explained that everyone was having problems
<williamd> Turtle Pie is now known as williamd
<Dr_Willis> [esde]:  run fusion icon, and use the menus it has to select compiz, or metacity
<Name141> Piet: and yes it should work right off bat, even the Microsoft NIC I have on the P2 works with the Tulip module/driver/whatever
<[esde]> Dr_Willis:  GOT IT!!!!! :) thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!
<eleite> I need a good package for decoding MPEG-4 on websites, any suggestions?
<varsendaggr> eleite, maybe mencoder?
<Muelli> eleite: isn't MPEG-4 just a container? Anyway, you could try ffmpeg, mplayer, vlc, xine or gstreamer :)
<beagleburt> <Slart>: Have done as U advised: "sudo apt-get clean" . Will try Upgrade again. TKU 4 Ur help! 'bye - B.
<yowshi> grrr ok here's where the score with my webcam stands. i could get xawtv to work but it wont save to a file. i could get vlc to work except for the pcm error whiuch i presume is related to a sound input issue and i can take snapshots with webcamsudio but i cant get it tyo export to a file or website. can someone please help me with this?
<eleite> Muelli, no idea dude. i just want to play youtube videos. :)
<Muelli> eleite: uh. now things get fishy. Could you rephrase your problem?
<varsendaggr> eleite, on your computer?
<capitan666> hola
<Muelli> eleite: if you want to download youtube videos off the web, you can try "clive"
<capitan666>  compañeros
<Muelli> yowshi: you mean, your program doesn't save JPG pictures to your harddisc?
<eleite> eleite, yea i just want to watch youtube videos on jaunty. it keeps telling me i need a mpeg-4 acc decoder. but then it says something about how it's a "bad" plugin. so i hit cancel but the videos still play.
<Muelli> !es | capitan666
<ubottu> capitan666: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<linux888> is it okay to install ppa oo.org 3.1 even though it doesn't build completely?
<spikes> anyone know how to get a mic working? i can get feed back though my speakers, i have input source set to mic, recording capture on, mic boost maxed. i dont know what else to do.
<JuJuBee> Can someonne tell me why my font gets very small when I connect my laptop to an external monitor or projector?
<yowshi> Muelli: is jpeg a video file and not an image file?
<Muelli> linux888: that's a weird question.. First of all, you can't "install a ppa". Then you can't install what "doesn't build completely". Can you rephrase your problem?
<judget_> <spikes> if you get feedback then the mic is on look to the capture setting in alsa mixer
<Muelli> yowshi: JPEG files are Image files. No exception.
<synapse> http://www.infowars.com/
<yowshi> Muelli: well i want video not just pictures
<Muelli> yowshi: I see. But you do get a v4l device as /dev/video0 or the like?
<funkyHat> eleite: when it says it's a bad plugin, it's actually still ok to install it
<capitan666> ok
<yowshi> Muelli: yes i do
<platius> eleite;  I would do a search for flash 9.04 on ubuntugeek.com
<fatman_> system floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem flood
<fatman_> system floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem flood
<fatman_> system floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodh
<fatman_> isystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem flood
<fatman_> system floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem flood
<FloodBot3> fatman_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fatman_> system floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodh
<Muelli> yowshi: and, say, VLC can't record from it and save that to a file?
<funkyHat> platius: he's gone
<linux888> Muelli: the l10n package doesn't build yet, so i don't know if adding the sources for openoffice.org 3.1 and doing a partial upgrade will cause trouble
<capitan666> can you say what link is ubuntu in spanish
<fatman_> system floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem flood
<emendo> I am using 9.04 on a dell 1525 and I can pick up sound from the external front and top mics but I cannot record from the mic jack. Most web sites are not helpful, do you have any advice?
<fatman_> system floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem flood
<fatman_> system floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem flood
<fatman_> system floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodh
<fatman_> isystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem flood
<fatman_> system floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem floodsystem flood
<FloodBot3> fatman_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yowshi> Muelli: well with vlc i have a problem with some pcm error which i presume is a problem with audio input
<maco> jrib: danke
<Muelli> linux888: do you build the package yourself? If not, who provides .deb file of an unfinished build?
<yowshi> Muelli:   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  VLC is unable to open the MRL 'v4l2:// :v4l2-dev=/dev/video0 :v4l2-adev=alsarc :v4l2-standard=0'. Check the log for details. this is what vlc spits out
<jz> I'm running Jaunty on a laptop with an Intel integrated card, when I configure the display for dual-head the background image doesn't stretch all the way across the external monitor, and when I drag windows and such over the empty space, artifacts of the window's movement animations are displayed there, has anyone else encountered this problem?
<the_dark_warrio> I'm using an external keyboard and when shutdown the machine, unplug the keyboard an turn on again, my notebooks keyboards doesn't works... Any hints?
<wes__> boy that was the saddest attempt at a channel flood that i have ever seen
<linux888> Muelli: saw it on launchpad from ccheney. didn't build it myself
<Muelli> yowshi: hm. I have to admint that I never got any webcam to work properly :-/ But having a v4l device sounds good so far ;-)
<Name141> Piet: I'm gonna install the Wubi version of Intrepid, to see if the nick works.  So I don't have to go playing resize the NTFS
<emendo> I am using 9.04 on a dell 1525 and I can pick up sound from the external front and top mics but I cannot record from the mic jack. Most web sites are not helpful, do you have any advice?
<the1corrupted> Hey, can someone help me configure my ALPS touchpad to work?
<Name141> Piet: the NIC*
<yowshi> Muelli: yeah it showas up in ls /dev/video* the ojnly reason i havent given up yet is because i paid 5o bucks for this webcam and i dont want it to go to waste
<Muelli> linux888: weird. I wouldn't install a half built package. OTOH l10n isn't important if you are comfortable with english...
<Muelli> yowshi: complain to the manufacturer :)
<yowshi> Muelli: i dont think it is a manufacturer problem. i can get images from it i can display it on my monitor i just cant record
<candive> Hi all,
<yowshi> grrr ok here's where the score with my webcam stands. i could get xawtv to work but it wont save to a file. i could get vlc to work except for the pcm error whiuch i presume is related to a sound input issue and i can take snapshots with webcamsudio but i cant get it tyo export to a file or website. can someone please help me with this?
<emendo> Does ubuntu have problems with drivers for mic jacks?
<jz> yowshi have you used the program cheese?
<yowshi> jz: yeah it crashes when i even hit record taking the webcam withit
<maco> emendo: more likely to work than the thing built into your screen
<funkyHat> emendo: not in general, as far as I know, what's the problem?
<yowshi> jz: thats why cheese isnt listed in my possible options. also cheese doesnt do sound
<maco> emendo: built-into-laptop-screen mics are currently in bad shape upstream so mic jack usage is recommended
<jz> ah, I've got a dell studio, i haven't tried any of those other programs you mentioned but cheese works great
<candive> I just bought an msi wind U100 Can use it and make the recovery disk later when I have an external dvd player. Or do I get only 1 chance to make recovery
<emendo> I cannot record from mic in but I can from the built in mics.
<candive> thank you
<jz> i'm using it like Mac's photobooth basically, nothing professional grade
<emendo> built in mics work well but not the plug-in jack.
<Houba1986> hey, i'm trying to install wicd but keep getting a conflict with synaptic, how do i fix this?
<funkyHat> emendo: open up the volume control panel, click preferences, tick all the boxes (especially mic select if there is one), then play with the buttons
<dtchen> built-in mics are fixed for most cases.
<dtchen> the notable exceptions are certain realtek 88x and idts
<wes__> yowshi, vlc will not be able to play sound it has an issue with usb audio you need to pipe the sound thru arecord or sox. (Not usb sound cards usb audio devices ie web cams tvcards)
<yowshi> wes__: i am not using usb audio
<frankS2> http://ashwinkp.blogspot.com/2006/04/sw-hack-make-any-digital-camera-to-act.html any way to do this in linux?
<Houba1986> hey, has anyone been able to get wicd to work? i tried, but it keeps saying switch to synaptic to resolve conflict...
<yowshi> wes__: i actually disabled the usb audio modules
<funkyHat> wes__: yowshi: a webcam with sound is technically a usb sound card
<yowshi> funkyHat: i disabled the usb sound modules. it isnt listed in lsusb so i dont think thatys the problem
<Sarthor> one of my friend need to install visual Basic, he is new to VB, and also his computer dont have internet, From to download VB for him,
<wes__> funkyHat, I know that but VLC does not when you figure out how to get sound from it let the folks at 4vlinux know.
<yowshi> wes__: again i disabled the usb sound modules
<DarkRavin> hello all im back
<Antioch> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and while suspend/hibernate work, when I resume my USB keyboard does not work. I have to unplug it and reconnect it before I can type again. How can I fix this? Thank you for your help, I appreciate it!
<DarkRavin> i did fix my probl.
<funkyHat> DarkRavin: :)
<Houba1986> hi there, i had a question please, i'm trying to install wicd but seem to have run into a problem. its saying refer to synaptic to resolve conflict... how would i go about fixing this?
<yowshi> wes__: also if i try to mute audio input i get the same kind of result
<nuno_nunes> Plz help this install this app .tar.gz
<kingsofleon> hello anybody in here?
<wes__> yowshi,  have you tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<mattgyver[L]> My 9.04 laptop cannot be seen on my network, my workgroup and network settings are correct anyone know?  If i restart samba it works fine.
 * aaditya drops a pin
<wirechief_> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<wirechief_> !remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remix
<aaditya> !botabuse > wirechief_
<ubottu> wirechief_, please see my private message
<yowshi> wes__: yes te mencode stuff gives and instant crash and the vlc gives this   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  VLC could not open the encoder.
<uccadmin> In which log file would I be able to find information on how many times a particular user has logged in?
<emendo> funkyHat: I have tried everything and all to no avail. only the built in mics work and will not pick up anything from the jack.
<funkyHat> emendo: :( did you find the options I mentioned?
<aaditya> uccadmin: /var/log/auth.log
<Roasted> When it comes to spare hard drives in /etc/fstab that I manually put in, what's the ideal settings to have for the disk checking? Should I keep it ext3 0 0, or ext3 0 2, or what?
<yowshi> wes__: thats the sexcond vlc code gives that. the first gives a green window
<emendo> funkHat: There was no specific "mic select" option.
<uccadmin> aaditya: I take it I just need to search for "session opened for user -username-"?
<Dracofodder> hey, having problem with banshee download "just stopping" noted some threads here and there saying they only see this in ubuntu.  is this something to look at under ubuntu, or go search the banshee website for possible solutions?
<yowshi> wes__: and now crash *sighs*
<emendo> but I did find "input source."
<aaditya> uccadmin: cat /var/log/auth.log | grep username
<yowshi> wes__: oh wait not crash woot
<yowshi> wes__: this is why i like vklc as an option as a rule it crashes less then the other options i have tried
<scribawf> I've about given up on having flashplayer work in Firefox - any suggestions )Again??)?
<emendo> funkyHat: I did attempt as many combinations of "input source." as I could find.
<bc> why does banshee need 20 threads? i think my cpu is going to ignite
<funkyHat> emendo: so playing with the input source dropdown did nothing? what about the sliders/mute buttons on the 'capture' tab?
<uccadmin> aaditya: Thank you, you have been very helpful
<funkyHat> emendo: again I'm guessing at the exact names of things
<aaditya> uccadmin: you're welcome :)
<emendo> funkyHat: all unmuted but each time I change something they all go back to being muted.
<funkyHat> emendo: that is rather odd :/
<yowshi> wes__: i wonder why it wont record to a file though
<yowshi> wes__: if only i could get the command explain some how
<funkyHat> emendo: sorry I can't think of anything else to suggest, hopefully someone else can help you. you could see if a bug has been filed though at www.launchpad.net
<wes__> yowshi, hpld on a sec
<Antioch> Is there a way to make the system run a script when it resumes from suspend/hibernation?
<wes__> hold
<tresqeumiran> tengo problemas para ver las imagenes que inserto en el openoffice, y no encuentro soluciones en google, tambien probe con varias imagenes alguien sabe que puedo hacer?
<aaditya> Antioch: yes, you can place the script in /etc/acpi/resume.d
<aaditya> !es | tresqeumiran
<ubottu> tresqeumiran: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<emendo> funkyHat: Get a load of this    http://imagebin.ca/view/IqXVCGw7.html     I open up the volume control and unmute all channels and then I immediately open volume control up again side by side and look at what I see.
<tresqeumiran> sorry
<fung> how do I close man after I'm done reading it?
<funkyHat> fung: q
<aaditya> fung: hit 'q'
<fung> thanks guys
<aaditya> fung: np
<aaditya> :)
<Antioch> aaditya, do those scripts get run with root privelages?
<emendo> funkyHat: or should I say I enable the mic button.
<aaditya> Antioch: probably not
<Roasted> When it comes to spare hard drives in /etc/fstab that I manually put in, what's the ideal settings to have for the disk checking? Should I keep it ext3 0 0, or ext3 0 2, or what?
<DShepherd> i have now have 2 swap partitions. One is not in /etc/fstab. I have read that i need to set up some priority thingy for the swap partitions to work. Anyone care to lend me some advice?
<Antioch> aaditya, any idea of how to get these executed as superuser? I need to force alsa and the usb module to reload on resume as a "hack" to get sound and usb keyboard working.
<dgandhi> I have a default install of ubuntu server with exim4, which does not acknowledge wildcards in etc/aliases, where in the forest of config files can I change this?
<aaditya> Antioch: you can run them with sudo, and modify the sudoers file to allow those particular commands without a password
<funkyHat> eme
<emendo> What in the world is going on with volume control? I open it and tick all of the mic buttons and open it up again and place them side by side and they are back to being unticked. How is this possible? http://imagebin.ca/view/IqXVCGw7.html
<funkyHat> emendo: eek! file a bug and attach that picture, in 'ubuntu' in the alsa source package
<emendo> funkHat: how?
<emendo> funkyHat: sorry I keep misspelling your name.
<aaditya> Antioch: looks like those scripts are run with root privileges
<Antioch> aaditya, great, thanks.
<DrRabbit> has anyone else been having trouble with Evolution's Google Calendar syncing?
<aaditya> Antioch: you're welcome :)
<DShepherd> emendo, i have the same issue. it doesnt seem to affect anything for me though
<Antioch> Anyone know if there is a PPA with the newest ALSA? 1.0.20. I'm a bit ticked that 1.0.19 didn't make it into Jaunty even though it was released in January...
<aaditya> DrRabbit: yeah
<funkyHat> emendo: sorry, I'm on here on my phone so I can't really help with how to use launchpad, hopefully someone else can talk you through it
<emendo> dshepherd: Can you file this bug for me? I do not know how.
<funkyHat> or file it for you :)
<winXperts_> https://ubuntuone.com/
<kingsofleon> does anyone know of a webcam which will *definately* work out of the box in intrepid?
<kingsofleon> i have a freind who needs one!
<aaditya> !bug | emendo
<ubottu> emendo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<GodFather> where do I get a current version of /etc/apt/sources.list for feisty?
<DShepherd> !bug > emendo
<ubottu> emendo, please see my private message
<LjL> winXperts_: what about it?
<aaditya> !webcam |kingsofleon
<ubottu> kingsofleon: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kingsofleon> thanks
<aaditya> np
<DrRabbit> aaditya: you have?
<DrRabbit> aaditya: did you get it resolved?
<yowshi> wes__: you still there?
<funkyHat> emendo: and don't worry about misspelling :P, although you can probably use the tab key to complete people's nicks :)
<winXperts_> LjL: looks like a kool service
<aaditya> DrRabbit: I had several. Is there a particular one that you're talking about?
<LjL> winXperts_: didn't seem relevant to anything that anyone had asked, though
<DrRabbit> aaditya: I'm just not seeing events on the calendar
<DrRabbit> they're on their
<DrRabbit> and I can add events to the calendar
<DrRabbit> and see them online
<DrRabbit> but if I add one to google cal, it doesn't make it to evolution
<Exterminans> Is there a tool that would allow me to edit and iso containing an udf-filesystem?
<winXperts_> LjL: someone may find it useful dont you think?
<DrRabbit> aaditya: have you had similar probs?
<LjL> winXperts_: someone might find a lot of things useful, but that doesn't make posting random links into this channel reasonable. please keep it on topic.
<aaditya> DrRabbit: no, mine were different :(
<DrRabbit> :<
<DrRabbit> aaditya: what were they?
<aaditya> DrRabbit: panels were freezing. it was resolved eventually.
<DrRabbit> oh. weird.
<aaditya> yeah
<wes__> yowshi, Yes when you run vls from the gui you get a green screen right
<aaditya> DrRabbit: someone here should be able to help you resolve your problem.. try posting the question again - more clearly and in one line
<yowshi> wes__: no the command line given in the link you gave me. the first vlc command line command
<Roasted> When it comes to spare hard drives in /etc/fstab that I manually put in, what's the ideal settings to have for the disk checking? Should I keep it ext3 0 0, or ext3 0 2, or what?
<yowshi> wes__: the second one says cannot open codec or something klike that
<^P|Snoozing> how can i install truetype fonts i downloaded from the internet, so that i can use them in openoffice?
<aaditya> !ttf | ^P|Snoozing
<ubottu> ^P|Snoozing: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
 * ^P|Snoozing clicks
<^P|Snoozing> thankies
<yowshi> wes__:  li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  VLC could not open the encoder. this is what vlc says for the second cxommand in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<aaditya> Roasted: make it ext3 0 2
<^P|Snoozing> i'm a bit confused here
<^P|Snoozing> Can't I just copy them into a folder?
<yogacoop> hoping for some vpn help?
<spikes> hmm i dont know what it could be in my alsa mixer i have tried everything but the solution then ; ;
<aaditya> !ask | yogacoop
<ubottu> yogacoop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> ^P|Snoozing: sure.  That's exactly what ubottu's link tells you about
 * ^P|Snoozing keeps reading the documentation
<yogacoop> setup vpn on 9.04, connects successfully but once connected no internet access
<Roasted> aaditya - what would that cause the drives to do?
<yao_ziyuan1> set toolbar button text to be alongside button icons, and you'll see there is no spacing between the text and the icon. can anyone confirm this?
<yogacoop> ubottu: cheers...thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheers...thanks
<aaditya> Roasted: it would ensure that the drives are checked regularly
<aaditya> fstab | Roasted
<wes__> yowshi, try vlc from the gui but do not change anything just open capture device
<aaditya> !fstab | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Roasted> how often? 30 reboots?
<yowshi> wes__: hmmm i have already changed settings around in there from past atempots
<Roasted> I have 4 drives in my PC, I want them checked but I dont wnat them to check every single time I reboot or anything
<aaditya> Roasted: wouldn't be checked every single time, unless you poweroff improperly ;)
<Houba1986> hey, i have a question, i just installed wicd and i'm trying to setup a static ip. i entered in my ip, netmask and gateway, but its asking for 3 dns. where do i get them from? i only have my primary and alternate...
<aaditya> Roasted: yes, default is 30, and it's recommended to keep it that way
<yowshi> wes__: ok i hit the reset preferences lets see what happens
<aaditya> Houba1986: can you leave it empty?
<yogacoop> been running jaunty on mini 9, vpn connects properly, once connected internet access is not available. checked the docs, forums, havent any luck finding what im doing wrong
<Houba1986> it won't work when i do that...
<yowshi> wes__: i got video to come out on my monitor. damn that is some crappy frame rate
<Houba1986> it automatically selects use static dns
<^P|Snoozing> Okay, i'm following this part right here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Manually  --- so, i created the directory, copied the fonts into it
<^P|Snoozing> now i just do alt+f2?
<judgepg> hi folks, can anyone help me with an fxp problem over vsftpd?  I've enabled passive mode, but when I try to fxp between two servers, the transfer doesn't start
<JoseBravo> I installed flashplugin-nonfree from apt-get. But the flash dosnt play sounds. Any idea?
<judgepg> any ideas?
<^P|Snoozing> oh oh, i see what i'm needing to do here
<wes__> yowshi, Now you just have to tweak it it more than likely looks c rainy
<aaditya> ^P|Snoozing: you don't have to do Alt+F2. You can open a new terminal window and type the command there..
<yowshi> wes__: c rainy?
<^P|Snoozing> oh okay
<aaditya> JoseBravo: did you restart your browser?
<JoseBravo> aaditya, yes
<Houba1986> in wicd, is dns 1, dns 2, and dns 3 the same as preferred and alternate dns????
<^P|Snoozing> Oh dude it worked!
<^P|Snoozing> Thanks guys! :)
<yowshi> wes__: question is tweak it how?
<aaditya> Houba1986: DNS1 = preferred, 2 = alternate, 3 = alternate (enter the same values in 2 & 3)
<JoseBravo> Im using 64 bits arch
<deviantintegral_> hi all - anyone know if there is username autocompletion in xchat-gnome?
<EpicReviews> does anyone recommend a PS2 Emulator that's compatable with ubuntu?
<deviantintegral_> if there is, I can't seem to trigger it :)
<DasEi> deviantintegral_:tab ?!
<EpicReviews> and does PPJoy work with Ubuntu?
<Cryptic_Donkey> How do i joina wireless network via the command line /
<deviantintegral_> DasEi: heh - thanks, it's working now. I guess synergy was spazzing on me.
 * deviantintegral_ thought he was going even crazier
<wes__> yowshi, open the advance options and play with the frame rate
<judgepg> Guys, does anyone have experience getting fxp working with vsftpd?  Thanks.
<aaditya> Cryptic_Donkey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<EpicReviews> PS2 Emu for Ubuntu? anyone?
<yowshi> wes__: there is nno frame rate option for video in advanced options :(
<kryle> Ubuntu FTW ! !
<EpicReviews> ok come on, one of you 1443 people must emulate PS2 on your Ubuntu setup
<Exterminans> EpicReviews: There is no way to emulate a PS2 yet as the hardware differs to much
<EpicReviews> :(
<kryle> i only use ps2 games on my ps2 console,.
<EpicReviews> does anyone here know about PPJoy?
<yogacoop> vpn on 9.04, anyone? dont want to keep repeating, hoping someone can help enable internet after connecting to vpn
<^P|Snoozing> are there any plugins for audactious that allow for outputting to mp3 file?
<mgph> hi ! how to login automatically my nick name in XChat ?
<kryle> you should get one, if you buy a used one you might get it pretty cheap now days xD
<^P|Snoozing> like, i play a file in the player and it puts out an mp3 copy somewhere?
<EpicReviews> I have a PS2, I just want to experiment, that's all
<mgph> as every time I log in, I have to retype my /msg nickserv identify password
<EpicReviews> get pidgin
<uccadmin> EpicReviews: Have you looked at PCSX2 (I think thats what its called)
<JoseBravo> The command play and aplay only plays the sound when I exectue with sudo. Any idea?
<wes__> yowshi, sorry open capture device again and press advance options you can close the video window or leave it open does not matter when you click play again it will reset
<kryle> ah, i like youre way to think *<EpicReviews> xD
<yowshi> wes__: and playing with the video options in the capture settings just gets unable to use encoder
<EpicReviews> @uccadmin - yes, I have, but I only tried windows version and I couldn't get it to work
<Exterminans> EpicReviews: You can emulate a PS1 as the hardware can be emulated fast enough, but for PS2 even the bios cant be used in realtime
<EpicReviews> honestly, I don't have much emulator experience
<yowshi> wes__: where are the frame rate options then because i checked there and didnt see them
<uccadmin> EpicReview: Unfortunately thats the only one I know of. PS2 emulation hasn't really taken off, for the reasons that Exterminans stated
<wes__> yowshi, I thought you said you had video with bad refresh rate
<yowshi> wes__: i do
<wes__> frame
<yowshi> wes__: that is correct
<EpicReviews> @exterminans - if I emulate PS1, how can I copy my own disks?
<bc> deviantintegral_: how's synergy? piece of crap or worth using?
<kryle> isnt it sayd that to emulate your current machine needs to be x4 times better then the orginal running-machine, to make everything run smooth ??
<yowshi> wes__: oh there it is
<uccadmin> I'm looking to run some analysis and produce statistics with the entries in auth.log. Does anyone have any tools that they like to do something like this? Or would I be better of writing something on my own? Ex: I want to produce a graph of which user accounts are used the most
<semiotic> is there a specific irc discussion channel for karmic koala?
<genii> semiotic: #ubuntu+1
<deviantintegral_> bc: synergy is completely awesome. I've used it with great success on linux / windows / os x. Only issues I've had with it are using it for FPS games, though it works fine for RTS / non-3d type games.
<yowshi> wes__: ah shit i set the frame rate to -1 for autodetect and vlc crashed
<EpicReviews> what's synergy?
<cuddlefish1> hello, I have an opensim problem.
<abama> how to install mksock
<deviantintegral_> EpicReviews: synergy2.sf.net
<semiotic> @genii thanks
<cuddlefish1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/170144/
<cuddlefish1> please help!
<wes__> yowshi, did you get it going again
<yowshi> wes__: not yet just got finished rebooting
<yowshi> wes__: gonna try setting it on 15fps
<andrewfree> I cant get ubunt to boot. Like on the CD it will get to the splash screen, and I choose live boot, and it just goes for a bit then sticks at a black scren.
<DasEi> !info synergy | EpicReviews:
<ubottu> EpicReviews:: synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-5ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 592 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<yowshi> wes__: framerate of 15 better but not good
<Magician0617> andrefree:  have you been able to boot before now
<Biscoito> andrewfree, what?
<Magician0617> andrewfree:
<andrewfree> I cant get it to boot.
<DasEi> andrewfree: did you check the medium for defects ?
<andrewfree> yep.
<andrewfree> and I checked the RAM>
<andrewfree> both good
<yowshi> wes__: 30 caused it to crash wasnt even a good picture.k vlc works kind of but i wouldnt wanna use it
<Magician0617> what video card are you using andrewfree:
<DasEi> andrewfree: k, what a machine ?
<yowshi> wes__: thanks for the help man
<bc> deviantintegral_, DasEi: what about any lag in key presses and mouse events?
<tecky> Does ubuntu take full advantage of a Quad core proc, in the default kern? or is a recompile needed?
<andrewfree> Magician0617: Intergrated
<andrewfree> and DasEi Dell 2400
<Magician0617> hmmmm
<uccadmin> Repost:  I'm looking to run some analysis and produce statistics with the entries in auth.log. Does anyone have any tools that they like to do something like this? Or would I be better of writing something on my own? Ex: I want to produce a graph of which user accounts are used the most
<deviantintegral_> bc: i find it to be a *little* more reliable over wired vs a wifi connection, but for "office" use there is no noticable lag at all. I've played Civ IV and WC3 without issues as well.
<DasEi> !bootoptions | andrewfree
<ubottu> andrewfree: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<yowshi> wes__: grrr cheese just crashed on me during a camera test
<Magician0617> andrewfree: i would check the grub boot loader
<wolter> is there fl8 for ubuntu amd64?
 * bc squints at his KVM in disgust
<wolter> i require it to view muse's site
<DasEi> andrewfree: also on specific machines, the alternateinstaller is more reliable then the desktop versions, if bootoptions won't do
<bc> deviantintegral_: sounds really nice actually!
<Magician0617> that is very true DasEi
<deviantintegral_> wolter: well there is flash 10 :)
<andrewfree> Magician0617: check it? Or just boot using safe mode?
<andrewfree> DasEi: I tried that, and it stuck on the install screen, with a blank window saying install at the top
<Magician0617> andrewfree: I would do both and repair if needed
<deviantintegral_> yeah, synergy is great with multiple computers
<wolter> deviantintegral_, really? and does it work well in amd64?
<wolter> the flash i've been using causes flash content to go grey after some time
<grkblood13> for some reason the back audio port of my pc wont work but the front will, any suggestions?
<DasEi> andrewfree:you tried the alternate installer ?
<andrewfree> umm I think at leat
<deviantintegral_> wolter: reasonably well; adobe still doesn't have "stable" 64-bit flash, and truthfully flash sucks pretty bad on anything other than windows :(
 * deviantintegral_ curses adobe, but has hope
<DasEi> andrewfree:you can see if it's got a live-option (try ubuntu...) >> desktop one
<Soulwarp> I'm having trouble getting desktop effects with my upgrade. It was working fine with 8.10 but with 9.04 it refuses. I tried the fix on the official forums to fix the problem with intel graphics performance loss. When i restarted X it's no different. Here is the link I used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<wolter> yeah...
<andrewfree> DasEi: Thats what im using
<wolter> deviantintegral_, do you know if there is any flash counterpart which is open source
<wolter> ?
<wolter> just asking...
<deviantintegral_> gnash?
<DasEi> andrewfree:so not the alternate one, which comes with a text installer and offers no live-mode
<andrewfree> DasEi: I hit modes, then use drivers update cd, could I do a live boot now?
<wolter> deviantintegral_, i mean like some language
<deviantintegral_> though it is not current as flash is a moving target
<andrewfree> ahh
<wolter> deviantintegral_, anyway, it doesn't matter...
<deviantintegral_> javascript :)
<deviantintegral_> <video> in HTML5
<wolter> deviantintegral_, how about flash 9?
<wolter> deviantintegral_, you seem like a web designer.. are you?
<wolter> to be*
<DasEi> andrewfree:I#d try first with acpi=force, no apic, no lapic, see above given link
<deviantintegral_> wolter: I do a lot of #drupal development
<wolter> oh i see..
<dft> heh yowshi, what pare of K-town are you from?
<andrewfree> DasEi: for the standard install disk?
<pwnguin> alright. what do i have to do to get youtube to not exclusive lock the audio away from rhythmbox?
<yowshi> dft: k-town?
<DasEi> andrewfree:yes
<dft> ya, kitchener
<wolter> deviantintegral_, do you have a drupal site of yourself?
<andrewfree> DasEi: after I change it, dont I use the life boot then?
<deviantintegral_> wolter: http://www.abdevelopment.ca/ is my own site
<yowshi> dft: not actjually in kitchenr thats just where bell decided to route the signal this time around
<DasEi> andrewfree:you enter it at bootuptime, then try to run live
<yowshi> dft: i am on a sympatico account
<dft> ic
<andrewfree> DasEi: where at boot time?
<yowshi> dft: i've been known to be routed through quebec
<wolter> ooh nice, canada =D
 * deviantintegral_ waves to yowshi from guelph
<yowshi> deviantintegral_: *waves back from brantford*
<yowshi> ok anyone know how to get xawtv or webcamstudfio to save to a file?
<phoenixz> What device do I need to change permissions to enable me to create a raw socket in PHP as user "apache" ?
<DasEi> andrewfree:read the link ... F6 at the cd-menu
<luddite> is there a way in 9.04 that you can find your fan hardware info so ubuntu can monitor it -lm_sensors doesnt detect my fan.
<andrewfree> Oh thats not totally before boot DasEi XD but I fixed it.
<Cryptic_Donkey> lxde sucks because it screws up my wireless and wired ethernet
<dblick> could anyone recommend a good way to visualize filesystem usage? i was considering graphing the raw output of du, but i guess there might be a better way
<tecky> 'Repost' Does ubuntu take full advantage of a Quad core proc, in the default kern? or is a recompile needed?
<wombatunder> I am setting up my "fileserver" at home to run ubuntu 8.06 I have both the server edition and the desktop edition. I'm not ready to take the plunge into pure command line yet so if I use the server edition I need a basic GUI. I've worked out how ti install the GUI however the only internet connection I currently have is Mobile Broadband using the E169 Mobile Modem from huawei. How can I install this without any other internet connection or would I be bet
<coz_> dblick,  as I recall there are a few graphical apps like that ...let me see if I can remember them
<K4k_laptop> I have 9.04 hooked up to my standard definition TV with an S-video cable using an Nvidia card. It works fully through vga, however, the s-video does not output xserver. It will go to a blank black screen, but I know it started because I hear the startup sound. I can switch to standard tty1,tty2, etc, etc. Any ideas? Only thing I've found is possibly a problem with Xrandr
<willintel> SCotta
<adful123> !info df
<ubottu> Package df does not exist in jaunty
<andrewfree> !info <3
<ubottu> Package 3 does not exist in jaunty
<willintel> what is df?
<andrewfree> !info scapy
<ubottu> Package scapy does not exist in jaunty
<dblick> df is disk usage
<willintel> oh
<yowshi> ok anyone know how to get xawtv or webcamstudio to save to a file?
<coz_> dblick,  do you want an actual graphical app or something more terminal based
<willintel> what we use then?
<dsdeiz> baobab? is that it?
<Cryptic_Donkey> !df | ScarEye
<ubottu> ScarEye: Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<DasEi> !diskfree | dblick
<dblick> adful123, what i want is a breakdown by directory, but not an overly general one (e.g., i know /home takes 50g, why?)
<ubottu> dblick: Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<dblick> DasEi, thanks!
<r2r4> hello. i write a little program using fuse. i want to know if fuse is multithreads. i use some global vars in my program
<coz_>  http://xcruiser.sourceforge.net/
<dblick> coz_ haha, awesome
<coz_> dblick,  there are more hold on
<phoenixz> What device do I need to change permissions to enable me to create a raw socket in PHP as user "apache" ?
<Dday> How do i apt-get tremulous?
<coz_> dblick,   http://www.determinate.net/webdata/seg/tdfsb.html
<phoenixz> Dday: apt-get install tremulous?
<calc> willintel: use irssi
<phoenixz> Dday: sudo apt-get install tremulous
<coz_> dblick,   pick and choose the linux/unix ones here   http://nooface.net/3dui.shtml
<getxsick> hi
<getxsick> how can i set a pause between another bullets in OO Impress?
<cthuljew> Does anyone know why I would have bizarre keyboard behavior in X on a Lenovo T61 when upgrading to 9.04? Keyboard works great in terminal, but each keypress is read multiple times in X.
<_0x783czar> hey, I've installed ubuntu Jaunty on my macbook and I'm following the instrutions on http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro4-1/jaunty and I'm on the step about the graphics driver.  But when I run the System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers no graphics related drivers come up.  And when I try to enable Visual Effects, it won't let me, so I think I can assume that all is not well with my graphics driver.  Any suggestion
<_0x783czar> s on how to get my full graphics capabilities?
<asmith> Greetings all
<lucax1> how do i turn off the sounds of gtk apps on kde??
<Guest10594> after i updated my firefox has like a messed up font spaceing-tried removeing and reinstalling no help.anybody got any solutions
<phoenixz> r2r4: try the #linux channel
<DasEi> _0x783czar: I#m bad at macs, basically you should check if there is a linux driver for your g-card and install it; apart from it /etc/X11/xorg.conf handles the settings
<grkblood13> does any1 know how to forward audio from skype to vlc or some other program?
<phoenixz> r2r4: try the #fuse channel
<dblick> coz_, those are terrific, thanks much
<coz_> dblick,  no problem   there was one I used to use a while back but forget the name of it  sorry  I liked that one
<crash1hd> Can anyone tell me how to setup openssh to be secure?
<Anthony-S> crash1hd: Isn't openssh a terminal?
<maladmin> crash1 - use keys
<_0x783czar> DasEi: so... I don't know where I would look for such a driver, any ideas?
<crash1hd> maladmin, IS there a site that tells me how? I googled but was wondering if anyone new of an easy way
<maladmin> try this http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<crash1hd> maladmin, thanks :)
<maladmin> best to use a keyagent as well, checkout keychain
<Anthony-S> What is openssh
<russ_pro_se> how much room would 9.04 take up if all the packages were installed
<maladmin> secure shell - like telnet but encrypted etc.
<crash1hd> Anthony-S, openssh is a way of connecting to your machine through a secure connection
<lucax1> how do i turn off sounds of gnomes apps on kubuntu??
<dsdeiz> ssh ftw
<Anthony-S> aaah I see
<cthuljew> My apologies if someone answered my question. I lagged out about two minutes ago.
<maladmin> russ-pro about 3.5 inches
<K4k_laptop> anyone have any ideas on why the svideo out on my nvidia card does not output x?
<russ_pro_se> maladmin what's that in metric? i'm getting an eeePC and need to now if i should put my swap on the OS disk
<Anthony-S> k3k_laptop: Don't you have to change the source using some type of software settings
<maladmin> russ - thre is no way you would ever want all the packages
<Anthony-S> k3k_laptop: Thats how I use to do it.
<russ_pro_se> what are some of the big ones disk wise, i only have 4g's of os space
<russ_pro_se> and don't feel like installing in my home directory
<phoenixz> What device do I need to change permissions to enable me to create a raw socket in PHP as user "apache" ?
<phoenixz> as in, what device is a network socket under ubuntu?
<K4k_laptop> Anthony-S, I'm not sure, I did change a line in the xorg config file to do clone output and that seemed to work but it didn't like running in low graphics mode
<K4k_laptop> Anthony-S, so I have a little more work to do I think
<maladmin> russ_pro_se: start with a minimal install and add them as you need them,
<Dday> how come you can only apt-get one thing at a time?
<mcbean> any body out there want to talk?
<maladmin> K4k_laptop: did you see this already? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=685758
<dsdeiz> Dday: when installing?
<Dday> yeah
<maladmin> Dday, not true apt-get packageA packageB ...
<dsdeiz> isn't it like apt-get install package1 package 2
<Dday> ahh okay
<Anthony-S> k4k_laptop: sorry i wasn't of help
<Dday> Cheers
<mcbean> seeking ftp for linux
<maladmin> client or server?
<Anthony-S> Can I run my everyday life without a GUI and be totally CLI?
<willintel> mcbean, explain
<yowshi> ok anyone know how to get xawtv or webcamstudio to save to a file?
<mcbean> client
 * TOoSmOotH likes Filezilla
<willintel> mcbean, P2P
<K4k_laptop> maladmin, oddly enough that's the one I'm looking at right now, it suggests enabling cloning and it seems to be kinda getting there
<DasEi> _0x783czar: at the hp of the graphics manufacturer
<maladmin> mcbean: ftp?
<willintel> he quit LOL
<K4k_laptop> Anthony-S, it's ok no worries mate
<_0x783czar> Is there a terminal command to find out the model of my graphics card
<dsdeiz> lspci?
<Anthony-S> Any of you run command line 100% of the time
<TOoSmOotH> Anthony-S: I do on servers
<_0x783czar> Anthony-S: TOoSmSstH:  Everyone does
<TOoSmOotH> Anthony-S: There are also console based web browsers, irc clients , aol clients etc
<cthuljew> Alternately, could anyone who knows how evdev works try to help me get the keyboard working right?
<Cryptic_1onkey> My wireless workers in lxde but only after i boot into gnome and select the wifi network that i desire to associate with and then reboot gdm with crtl+alt+bkspace. any clues on hoew to fix this so  that I can use networkmanager with lxde/
<TOoSmOotH> Anthony-S: It really just depends on what your daily needs are
<Anthony-S> So for the most part everyone runs a combination of GUI and CLI
<_0x783czar> Anthony-S: Yes
<casaclublareina> hola
<TOoSmOotH> Anthony-S: I am running irssi in a term window talking to you just now
<Cryptic_1onkey> |es | casaclublareina
<casaclublareina> hola
<_0x783czar> Anthony-S: as long as you have no graphics or audio rolated needs, you can easily live only in the CLI as long as you know it
<DasEi> _0x783czar: lspci or lshw
<casaclublareina> quien habla español
<casaclublareina> hola
<_0x783czar> DasEi: thanks ;)
<casaclublareina> alguien habla español?
<_0x783czar> casaclublareina: Yo
<DasEi> !es  casaclublareina
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<casaclublareina> hola
<casaclublareina> de donde eres
<WindowSmasher> Hi all
<Cryptic_1onkey> My wireless workers in lxde but only after i boot into gnome and select the wifi network that i desire to associate with and then reboot gdm with crtl+alt+bkspace. any clues on hoew to fix this so  that I can use networkmanager with lxde?
<[4-tea-2]> Anyone else having trouble with PulseAudio and Intel HD Audio?
<Anthony-S> Hmm, interesting, obvisously I'm a GUI man, considering I'm new
<_0x783czar> casaclublareina: aqui solo quieren que hablamos ingles
<casaclublareina> ahora si
<maladmin> reinstall network manager perhaps?
<casaclublareina> hola
<DasEi> !spanish | casaclublareina
<ubottu> casaclublareina: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maladmin> the latest version works really well
<casaclublareina> hay alguien ahi
<Dante123> hi all, I have been having problems with freezing under ubuntu 9.04.....first I thought it was the 64 bit version giving me problems (had difficulty running an app I must have for work) so I switched to 32bit and all seemed well for the first day or so...but now I am getting the freezing randomly again....say when browsing the internet etc.  Any ideas?  Are there log files I could look at?  Advice appreciated.
<Pupuser402-1> Hello all, I've been trying to Install Ubuntu on an 8 GB thumb drive to no avail, it keeps ending up being Ubuntu Live, any advice?
<phoenixz> What device do I need to change permissions to enable me to create a raw socket in PHP as user "apache" ?
<TOoSmOotH> Anthony-S: Just experiment and see waht you like
<Dante123> casaclublareina que necesitas?
<DasEi> Pupuser402-1: jaunty ?
<Dday> How does canonical make money?
<Cryptic_1onkey> My wireless workers in lxde but only after i boot into gnome and select the wifi network that i desire to associate with and then reboot gdm with crtl+alt+bkspace. any clues on hoew to fix this so  that I can use networkmanager with lxde? prompt hell is welcome thanks in advance please pm me the answer?
<WindowSmasher> Dday: Mark Shuttleworth = $$$$$
<WindowSmasher> Dday: CEO is loaded
<syntax\> what could be the reason for an ssh server to refuse connections?
<Dante123> Dday....they dont' make much yet....but down the road...via support i suppose.
<Dday> So he is funding it himself?
<vaul> Dday: Also they provide commercial support for end users.
<WindowSmasher> Dday: Pretty much. But companies pay for support
<Dante123> Dday yes
<dsdeiz> cool
<WindowSmasher> Dday: The guy continually rapes his own pocketbook for our benefit
<Dante123> Dday....you could say he proves he believes in the future of open source by putting his money where his mouth is
<Cryptic_1onkey> 250 usd for 1 year of 9X5 desktop support for enduser
<maladmin> Dante123: you can try top, and obviously check the logs
<Dday> What if he goes bankrupt, isn't all of Ubuntu screwed?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dante123> maladmin where do I find the logs.....what is the directory to look in?  Pardon my noobness.
<WindowSmasher> Dday: na. look at this channel. No one here is paying anyone. It'll live long after his bank account drains
<maladmin> lol Dante
<Dante123> Dday....no not really.
<[4-tea-2]> syntax\: for example firewall rules or rules in /etc/hosts.{allow,deny}.
<maladmin> /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> Dante123: /var/log/syslog .f.e.
<Dday> wow
<maladmin> try tail /var/log/syslog
<Dday> Mark shuttleworth looks like roger federer
<Pupuser402-1> any advice on running full version of Ubuntu from a Thumb drive?
<WindowSmasher> Yeah we PWN
<maladmin> also tail /var/log/messages
<DasEi> Pupuser402-1: jaunty ?
<mib_x96owjor> hello room
<WindowSmasher> Shuttleworth continually sticks it to the man
<WindowSmasher> Which I'm strangely comfortable with
<maladmin> Pupuser402-1: you just trying to create extra space?
<mib_x96owjor> How do I install java? I download java, but it would not install
<DasEi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<willintel> java SDK, JDE
<willintel> use adda rmove
<yowshi> ok anyone know how to get xawtv or webcamstudio to save to a file?
<Dante123> DasEi maladmin I have no idea what I am looking for
<willintel> yowshi, I thought cheese was the stardard?
<DasEi> Pupuser402-1:which distro do you use ?
<yowshi> willintel: cheese crashes when i hit record
<yowshi> willintel: hell sometimes it even crashes when i try ti juyst take a snapshot
<mib_x96owjor> ok, thanks
<DasEi> Dante123: what info you want to gather ?
<Spoom2> hmm, any time i open a save dialog now, it lags a few seconds (like 10) before it comes up, with the application freezing before this happens... i suspect something to do with gvfs since there are other problems with it, but i can't be sure... any ideas?
<Dante123> DasEi Ihave been having problems with freezing under ubuntu 9.04.....first I thought it was the 64 bit version giving me problems (had difficulty running an app I must have for work) so I switched to 32bit and all seemed well for the first day or so...but now I am getting the freezing randomly again....say when browsing the internet etc.  Any ideas?  Are there log files I could look at?  Advice appreciated
<maladmin> Dante123: possibly the first thing to do is turn down all the compiz settings
<Dante123> maladmin they are all off
<cthuljew> How can I configure my keyboard settings from the terminal?
<aaditya> yowshi: run cheese from a terminal and see the output when it crashes. it would give you more info about the crash and about fixing it..
<maladmin> keep a close eye on what apps you are running when the problem starts, if you just run a webbrowser does it still happen?
<xangua> Dante123: do you use an intel video card¿
<Dante123> seems to happen with webbrowser mainly
<aaditya> Dante123: which video chipset do you have?
<yowshi> aaditya: thats what i always do because i must run cheese with sudo to get it to work.  and it doesnt givce any output
<DasEi> Dante123:gedit /var/log/syslog , same with /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log  and check dmesg (maybe pipe it to a file to browse easier)
<Dante123> nvidia 7300 le
<Dante123> DasEi what do I look for...these log files are filled with stuff that I have no clue abou
<aaditya> Dante123: what is the freeze like? does the mouse still work?
<Anthony-S> Any of you familiar with that software for nivdia that does your drivers automatically
<Dante123> aaditya no mouse freezes
<Pupuser402-1> yes, the latest version of Ubuntu
<maladmin> Anthony-S: not used it for a while but...
<CoBaY> Nous allons ici parler de Wine, qui est une solution interressante pour exectuter des logiciels Windows sous Linux. Il faut avant tout savoir que Wine n'est pas à proprement parler un émulateur. Il n'émule pas Windows, mais transforme les appels aux fonctions Windows en appels de fonction Linux ou X. Wine est encore en plein dévelopement, c'est pourquoi de nombreux programmes peuvent encore ne pas être pris en charge, mais généralemen
<CoBaY> t, ceux qui fonctionnent fonctionnent aussi bien que dans leur environnement d'origine.
<DasEi> Dante123:use gedits search function, error
<aaditya> !fr|CoBaY
<ubottu> CoBaY: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DasEi> !fr
<Anthony-S> Thought it was like Azuividia or something
<bc> Gnea: what was that competing PDF format created by Microsoft again?
<CoBaY> ok
<tom_> Is this the right place to ask for help? When I put a DVD Into my DVD Drive and click 'Play with VLC Media Player' it skips the loading + menu screens then just spams the error log with 'VLC could not read the file' - Google is no help :-(
<Pupuser402-1> I've downloaded the latest version of Ubuntu ( not the live version ) and installed it to my thumb drive using unetbootin, but each time it just ends up being a LIVE version
<DasEi> CoBaY: for wine, there's #wine-hq
<aaditya> tom_: did you try other media players? like totem, mplayer..
<kevin01123> I'm trying to compile Amarok 1.4.10. When I run ./configure, it complains about ruby. I have ruby-dev and build-essential installed. Everything except ruby outputs cleanly. WTF is going on?
<glicks> hey does mercurial integrate with nautilus in gnome?
<bc> tom_: off the top of my head, see if you're part of the audio or cdrom groups (`groups` in the terminal).
<tom_> yeah aaditya i did, or at least  ithink i did (This was last night) let me try again
<craigbass1976> I should have any trouble with fsck from a live cd, right?
<alexandre> yeah
<bc> tom_: you might need disc decryption
<tom_> I have no idea how to do that bc, I converted from windows 2 days ago
<Dante123> May 11 21:44:56 mark-quad kernel: [    5.836015] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62
<DasEi> !who |Pupuser402-1
<ubottu> Pupuser402-1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bc> tom_: hang on
<Dante123> May 11 21:44:56 mark-quad kernel: [    6.124035] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62
<tom_> ok man cool
<aaditya> craigbass1976: no, you shouldn't have any trouble running fsck
<amagawd> changed my nick bc
<DasEi> Pupuser402-1: do you have another linux on your harddrive ?
<amagawd> easier than 'tom'
<Sagaci> for the sake of keeping my home directory simple and concise, can i delete the folders: public and templates
<Dante123> May 11 21:44:56 mark-quad kernel: [    8.152031] usb 2-1: device not accepting address 5, error -62
<maladmin> Dante123:  got a thumbdrive plugged in
<syntax\> [4-tea-2]: any other reasons for me to recieve connection refused? i can remotely connect to ssh to other pc's aside for this particular one..
<daftykins> i don't see why not Sagaci , go for it
<Dante123> maladmin no just a mouse
<Dante123> usb mouse
<maladmin> Dante123: sounds like one of your usb devices is playing up, is it a laptop?
<dsdeiz> oh yeah, i'm gonna go for it too
<bc> amagawd: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html
<Dante123> May 11 16:12:33 mark-quad NetworkManager: <WARN>  check_one_route(): (eth0) error -34 returned from rtnl_route_del(): Sucess
<amagawd> Ok i'll take a look at that now, cheers!
<bc> amagawd: that link will probably get you working again
<amagawd> thanks man
<Dante123> maladmin no desktop
<Dante123> should I check connections inside case...say from front header to mobo?
<Dante123> make sure nothing is loose maladmin
<maladmin> Dante123: try lsusb what does it identify on buss 2, device 1?
<tecky> 'Repost' Does ubuntu take full advantage of a Quad core proc, in the default kern? or is a recompile needed??
<Dante123> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Dante123> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 045e:00f6 Microsoft Corp.
<Dante123> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Dante123> oops..sorry
<aaditya> !paste|Dante123
<ubottu> Dante123: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dante123> yeah I know, highlighted too much sorry
<jaypur> I'm having a HDA-Intel sound card problem in my pavilion, can someone help me?
<amagawd> bc:  it works! I don't understand why it doesn't play encryped DVDs as default? I'm trying to learn as much as possible
<DasEi> Pupuser402-1: do you have another linux on your harddrive ?
<DasEi> jaypur: what the issue with it ?
<jaypur> DasEi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7260617#post7260617
<daftykins> amagawd, technically playing DVDs on Linux is illegal, such is the grasp of the movie world
<Dante123> maladmin i think that bus 002 device 001 is the front usb ports...but mouse is plugged into the back
<jaypur> DasEi, see?
<Pici> tecky: Yes and no.  The kernel will see and use the multiple cores, but its up to individual programs to actually take advantage of that.
<amagawd> ah ok
<daftykins> tecky, Ubuntu Intrepid (8.10) and Jaunty (9.04) work very nicely on my quad core.
<maladmin> Dante123: did this machine work before you upgraded?
<bc> amagawd: license restrictions in some countries
<amagawd> Yeah I just saw
<Dante123> maladmin, yes it worked with no issues.
<maladmin> no hardware changes?
<amagawd> Right now I can get into bed with Liar, Liar on! Night x
<DasEi> !sound | jaypur:
<ubottu> jaypur:: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dante123> maladmin I also had the original nvidia graphics card suddenly quit working today....had to replace it with another similar one I had lying around.
<DasEi>  jaypur: open a terminal ..
<Dante123> maladmin I dont want to get paranoid...but I kind of regret going to 9.04 so soon.
<Patrique> hi, how can I find which version of flash player is installed on my computer?
<maladmin> Dante123: I'd guess the replacement card is fskd too
<jaypur> DasEi, my sound was working, but now i cant select the sound card
<DasEi> jaypur: alsamixer installed ?
<Dante123> maladmin dont know if my hardware has an issue or if it is 9.04...and why do you say replacement card is fksd??
<maladmin> Dante123: 9.04 is working absolutly fine for me, welcome to the world of hand build pc's
<kevin01123> Does Ubuntu install the ruby headers with the package ruby-dev?
<jaypur> DasEi, yes, i can select ALSA
<jaypur> DasEi, but i cant play it
<Dante123> maladmin I'm not sure I understand what you mean?
<dsdeiz> i think it means doing alsamixer in the terminal :S
<yowshi> ok anyone know how to get xawtv or webcamstudio to save to a file?
<maladmin> it means when you have cards lying around, then sometimes they break
<maladmin> or a least get dusty, 9.04 is really stable, so i'm guessing its hardware
<DasEi> jaypur: so I assume in alsamixergui your s-card also isn't diplayed correctly ?
<Dante123> could it be because I have home folder on separate partition...and originally had 64 bit version of ubuntu on its own partition...then when I had problems with it....I just reinstalled 32 bit on the partition where 64 bit was but left home partition intact?  Or am I clutching at straws??
<tecky> daftykins: nativly ? no recompile need?
<jaypur> DasEi, aplay -l is not founding my sound card....
<daftykins> indeed tecky, 32-bit and 64-bit right "out of the box"
<jaypur> DasEi, i think ill reinstall all again......
<tecky> daftykins: ty
<DasEi>  jaypur: open a terminal ..
<jaypur> DasEi, its opened
<Dante123> maladmin your thoughts?
<DasEi>  jaypur:sudo apt-get install alsamixer-gui
<tecky> daftykins: mind doing a ' uname -a ' for me in a pm ?
<maladmin> Dante123: assuming you have been pretty good bout package managment i think your clutching at straws, i guess its always possible you have an addin to you internet browser thats compiled for 64bit
<Dante123> maladmin this card was in the box.  I think it is fine....the original was 7300 gs....and I replaced it with 7300 LE....similar
<DasEi>  jaypur:gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<stuboo1> I've just installed 8.10 on a new machine with SATA drives.  I have an old install on IDE drives and I want to copy some files from that drive.  When I mount the drive via USB, I don't have permission to view the files.  I know the username/pass combinations I need, but I'm not being promted for them.  Thoughts?
<daftykins> no problem tecky
<DasEi>  jaypur:add a line: hda_intel
<maladmin> try reseating all the memory and the video card, it could have come loose
<Dante123> maladmin could there be something in the .mozilla folder that is left over on home folder from previous install?
<live_cd> howdy
<DasEi> jaypur: save and close modules
<maladmin> Dante123: I guess thats possible
<DasEi> jaypur: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<live_cd> i want to do a clean reinstall but i don't want to format my home partition. is this possible?
<aaditya> sudo init 6
<jaypur> DasEi,  done but alsamixer-gui, i think it didnt install
<lucax> is it possible to convert ubuntu 32bits to 64bits?
<maladmin> i'd also expect to see messages about 'integer overflow' in your logs if that was the case
<live_cd> i have partitions for /boot, swap, /, and /home
<DasEi> jaypur: which error you get ?
<aaditya> live_cd: yes, if your /home is on a different partition
<[4-tea-2]> live_cd: lucky you!
<Dante123> maladmin well I will start writing down what programs are running when I get the freezes....but so far I think browser has always been opened when it happened.  Also , I see that nvidia has a newer driver for linux...but the one that I get from hardware drivers (restricted) is slightly older....
<live_cd> everything else can go, except my old data on my home partition
<jaypur> DasEi, impossible do find package
<[4-tea-2]> live_cd: do a backup anyway.
<maladmin> its not the newest card on the block, i doubt its drivers
<dsdeiz> apt-get install alsamixergui
<DasEi>  jaypur:sudo apt-get install alsamixergui  sorry, typo above
<live_cd> 42: too much data and i don't have another drive
<jaypur> DasEi, dont mind....
<Dante123> words "integer" and overflow not found in /var/log/syslog maladmin
<[4-tea-2]> live_cd: if you don't do backups, your data can't be important. ;)
<lucax> can i convert a 32 bits intallation to 64 bits?
<jaypur> DasEi, done
<thahauss> I'm trying to install office 2007 through wine, setup.exe picked up a ";1" and reads "setup.exe;1", and therefore will not run, any ideas?
<maladmin> backuppc - its awesome
<live_cd> 42: it is, but right now i don't have anothe drive
<DasEi>  jaypur:sudo modprobe hda_intel
<Dante123> maladmin my thought is that maybe with the new kernel nvidia driver might have some issues
<maladmin> thahauss - i just installed under crossover - went perfectly
<Dante123> maladmin my son reports that it last froze when he was watching videos via browser
<Cryptic_Donkey> I have come to the sad conclusion that if i want lxde on the god forsaken BroadCom cursed laptop of min I have run it a s desktop replacement an forfit my wifi connection
<Dante123> youtube etc.
<thahauss> maladmin, crossover is just for mac?
<maladmin> Dante123: I think you'd have more people complaining, i guess 50% of people here have nvidia cards
<[4-tea-2]> live_cd: well, don't come complaining when it's too late. ;)
<jaypur> DasEi, not found
<aaditya> live_cd: could you please paste the output of `cat /etc/fstab`?
<live_cd> ok, so when i'm chosing the partitioning, can i mount the home partition as home without formatting?
<maladmin> thahauss: no nix as well, its pretty cheap too
<Dante123> okay, well for starters I guess I will open case and make sure all cable connections are on properly etc.
<_0x783czar> DasEi: got it to work, thank-you ;)
<kevin01123> Could someone, anyone, please, tell me why when I ./configure the amarok source code, it complains about missing ruby when I have ruby-dev installed?
<[4-tea-2]> Cryptic_Donkey: you can always hope for Ubuntu 14.04
<usser> live_cd, yes
<Cryptic_Donkey> pretty cheap nix is free
<kevin01123> Is there a symlink I'm missing?
<aaditya> live_cd: definitely, as long as it is a separate partition
<DasEi> !yay | _0x783czar
<ubottu> _0x783czar: Glad you made it! :-)
<maladmin> use an erazor to clean the contacts
<bk> I have a question
<live_cd> ok, thanks a lot! i love this community!
<bk> with rpms
<Dante123> maladmin okay, thanks for help
<donavan01> does anyone know if there is a better file manager than nautilus ?
<DasEi>  jaypur:sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<bk> you can do rpm -Uvh file
<[4-tea-2]> kevin01123: are you using the Ubuntu source package or the official Amarok source?
<bk> how can you do it with deb files/ to install
<usser> bk, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<stuboo1>  I've just installed 8.10 on a new machine with SATA drives.  I have an old install on IDE drives and I want to copy some files from that drive.  When I mount the drive via USB, I don't have permission to view the files.  I know the username/pass combinations I need, but I'm not being promted for them.  How can I do this?
<DasEi>  jaypur:error again ?
<kevin01123> 4-tea-2: I'm using the official Amarok source.
<markmq> quick question.  previous versions of ubuntu automatically detected my geforce 5200 card under restricted drivers.  this newest version of jaunty is not.  I was also hoping it would auto detect my wireless card but it hasn't done that either.  any clues as to force it to detect these devices and enable the restricted drivers?
<jaypur> DasEi, yea
<aaditya> !love|live_cd
<ubottu> live_cd: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<aaditya> :P
<Dante123> maladmin what if I delete the .mozilla folder on the home partition, would that make my browser not work or what?
<[4-tea-2]> kevin01123: apt-get source amarok, unpack and check the file debian/rules, it might give a hint on what to put on the ./configure line.
<xangua> Dante123: no, it will create a new profile with default settings
<[4-tea-2]> kevin01123: sometimes packages need to be told where exactly to find excludes etc.
<aaditya> markmq: which wireless card is it?
<markmq> hmmm
<maladmin> Dante123: no idea, try re naming it and see what happens
<maladmin> mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak
<markmq> aaditya: I just checked the restricted drivers for a 3rd time and now they are both appearing
<[4-tea-2]> s/excludes/includes/
<markmq> aaditya: let me try to enable them and see what my results are.
<aaditya> markmq: good luck :P
<thahauss> whenever i use archive manager to mount .ISO files, all of the file extensions have ";1" on the end of them, for instance "setup.exe;1", I'm trying to install office 2007 through wine
<disappearedng> Hey how do I make my terminal display chinese?
<Dante123> xangua so if I am worried about something being a holdover from when 64 bit was installed on separate partition, deleting .mozilla will clear it of anything that might have gotten in there from when I had 64 bit ubuntu 9.04 running right?
<FloridaGuy> what package removes all of kde from ubuntu.....i installed kde-core last night...but removing it is all it removes
<aaditya> disappearedng: what does it display right now?
<disappearedng> ������֯������
<disappearedng> or something like that
<kerin> I've upgraded to Jaunty and Ubuntu no longer recognizes my USB hard drive, what should I do?
<DasEi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/170168/ , the sudo reboot should fix it
<DasEi> then *
<aaditya> FloridaGuy: remove kde-core, and then run `sudo apt-get autoremove` to remove everything that you didn't install directly
<thahauss> mounting .ISO files, all of the file extensions have ";1" on the end of them, for instance "setup.exe;1", I'm trying to install office 2007 through wine, any help is greatly appreciated
<aaditya> thahauss: mount the iso file directly from the command line
<aaditya> !iso| thahauss
<ubottu> thahauss: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<FloridaGuy> aaditya, any package name after autoremove
<aaditya> FloridaGuy: nope
<FloridaGuy> ok
<Dante123> thahauss install office 2007 through wine <--------------------- cant you live without office 2007???
<Cryptic_Donkey> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<Dante123> ubottu time you learned
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thahauss> Dante123, I cannot, I'm in a statical modeling class using advanced excel functions
<maladmin> Dante123: he's not the only one -- powerpoint curses us all
<jaypur> DasEi, i'll reinstall ubuntu... then i'll do another tutorial to install HDA-intel...
<Cryptic_Donkey> I have come to the sad conclusion that if i want lxde on the god forsaken BroadCom cursed laptop of min I have run it a s desktop replacement an forfit my wifi connection!
<thahauss> additya, is there a way to mount .isos using the archive manager and the "setup.exe" show properly?
<markmq> Argh
<[4-tea-2]> .o( Wine can run Office 2007? I'm impressed. )
<maladmin> advanced statistics, and excel -- argh
<DasEi> jaypur ? why ?
<briwood> Is there a quick way to figure the amt of memory in use by the OS?  Would using ps and summing up RSS for procs owned by root be an approach?
<markmq> aaditya: gave it an attempt to activate, and it does not work
<usser> thahauss, you dont need archive manager to mount isos.
<markmq> aaditya: just my bad luck I suppose
<jaypur> DasEi, because it isn't indentifying my sound card, before it was... so i need to restore all sound config...
<DasEi> briwood: sudo apt-get install conky
<usser> thahauss, sudo mount /image.iso /media/cdrom -o loop
<aaditya> thahauss: not that i know of
<briwood> thanks will do.
<luciano> I'm new to ubuntu, and i was referred here to see if someone knows why I cannot see a video in Yahoo News using Mozilla firefox?
<jaypur> DasEi, the time its installing ill make my dinner
<aaditya> markmq: which wireless card to you have?
<thahauss> aaditya, thank you very much I will try command line
<jaypur> DasEi, but ill be here, because it is on my laptop
<ienorand> thahauss: Just a thought, gnumeric doesn't happen do anything of that?
<thahauss> usser, thanks you, I'll try that
<DasEi> jaypur : run the given commands, restart , should do it ( recompiles alsa)
<markmq> linksys wireless g
<aaditya> luciano: did you install the flash player plugin?
<luciano> yes i did
<markmq> I'd have to open it up to see the exact model
<jaypur> DasEi, i'll do that, because ill see if i can get off the acpi message... you know?
<aaditya> luciano: and restarted your browser?
<luciano> i installed this: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ubuntu-restricted-extras
<luciano> and i closed by browser and reopened it
<DasEi> jaypur: acpi ?
<jaypur> DasEi, yeah, it goes like, ACPI ERROR...
<aaditya> luciano: it should work then. what do you see when you go to yahoo videos? does youtube work?
<jaypur> DasEi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<DasEi> luciano : browser should be closed when installing flash
<DasEi> jaypur: that's another issu then, go one by one
<[4-tea-2]> luciano: when you put "about:plugins" in the navigation line of firefox, it should tell you if the plugin is installed and if there are others that might be competing with it.
<luciano> i see CNTRLS=undefined, ID=undefined... (more code)
<thahauss> usser, aaditya, TY again that worked like a charm
<aaditya> DasEi: browser CAN remain open when you install flash
<radixor1> hi
<briwood> DasEi:  conky requires X?  I'm on a vps and would prefer not to install X...
<radixor1> guys, i managed to install my wireless card correctly and i see it blinking, i can't see my network though or any networks and under network-manager i see "device not managed"
<radixor1> any idea to trouble shoot?
<Dheck> argh i installed ubuntu
<DasEi> briwood: yes, does, no solution then, try htop
<Dheck> and all it comes up with when i choose it at boot-up
<Dheck> it looks like command prompt
<DasEi> briwood: sudo apt-get install htop && htop
<briwood> thanks already using htop.
<maladmin> Dheck - startx
<radixor1> i ran network tools and it says the gateway is 169.xxx.xxx.xxx
<radixor1> i think it has something to do wtih a dhcp server
<Dheck> thats it? then itll start?
<Pici> briwood: free -m
<radixor1> maybe it can't find my router?
<maladmin> Dheck: dunno, try it
<Dheck> maladmin thanx
<billybigrigger> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mgph> where to set options in XChat to keep remembering hide join/part members message ?
<[4-tea-2]> Dheck: that's not Ubuntu's normal behaviour. Have you tried running the live CD? Did it work on your system? Did the installation appear to complete without errors?
<mgph> as every time I join channels, I've to set for every one
<briwood> Thanks Pici.  I guess I could stop all the servers and do 'free -m' to get an idea of the mem required by the OS.
<disappearedng_> How do I make my terminal display chinese? my current locale is en_CA.UTF-8
<radixor1> does anyone think it's my dhcp server?
<aaditya> !enter|radixor1
<ubottu> radixor1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xangua> disappearedng_: install chinese language ¿
<disappearedng_> xangua: I did already
<aaditya> disappearedng_: ask those in #ubuntu-cn perhaps
<disappearedng_> oh thx
<xangua> disappearedng_: then close and start session with cinese¿
<ibuclaw> radixor1, you are getting an APIPA address, so it may seem that you can't contact the DHCP server/router.
<ibuclaw> (the router will act as a DHCP if you use one in your home)
<radixor1> ibuclaw: so, how can one trouble shoot that?
<radixor1> ibuclaw: it is, my windows machine is fine, i'm typing on my laptop as we speak
<radixor1> ibuclaw: i tried dhclient, but it doens't receive any DHCPOFFERS
<ibuclaw> radixor1, what wireless card do you use? Does the Network Manager applet show the router as a possible accesspoint to connect to?
<radixor1> ibuclaw: I use wusb54gc v3, it uses the rt2870 chip, which i downloaded from ralink's website, compiled and "made" install
<radixor1> ibuclaw: it doesn't, network manager says "device not managed"
<kylie__> When I run Amarok2 on my netbook I get an error stating my intel audio device doesnt work so it reverts back to deafult. I cant play music then. How can I fix this?
<eseven73> is it possible to clear swap if you're still logged in? or do I have to log out?
<Dday> Does anyone know if tremulous servers are down?
<coleys> kylie__: What is your sound card?
<aaditya> eseven73: why'd you want to clear the swap? did you mean turn swap off?
<kylie__> coleys, is there a command i can use to tell me?
<coleys> kylie__: lspci
<racer32c> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<coleys> kylie__: I have a feeling your sound card is Intel Hda type. If im right.
<kylie__> coleys, Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G
<kylie__> hda :\
<coleys> kylie__: Easy then :)
<kylie__> awesome
<coleys> kylie__: Alt + f2 --> kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<coleys> kylie__: Add this line to bottom: options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<coleys> kylie__: Then reboot.
<kylie__> it says it cannot find location
<aaditya> kylie__: are you using gnome or kde?
<eseven73> aaditya, I don't know, for some odd reason something slowed my computer down for 5 minutes, after it finally finished doing whatever, the swap was nearly filled in that time frame (1.7 gigs or so out of 2) that can't be good
<kylie__> gnome
<coleys> kylie__: Oh...
<coleys> kylie__: Ops :P wrong channel.
<[4-tea-2]> Hmmmm. Everybody else's Intel HD problem is easily solved, yet mine stays a mystery.
<aaditya> lol @ coleys
<aaditya> kylie__ isn't in the wrong channel...
<coleys> kylie__: Alt +f2 --> gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<coleys> I am =p
<coleys> I have both kubuntu and ubuntu open =p lollolo
<coleys> Channels i mean =p
<aaditya> coleys: maybe use the command line in that case :P
<kylie__> ok ran the command
<coleys> kylie__: add this to bottom: options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<coleys> and save and restart
<coleys> aaditya: D:
<chuck_> just replace kdesudo wit gksu
<kylie__> ok thanks coleys! if it doesnt work ill be back, but thanks again if it does!!!
<coleys> kylie__: Yeah np :)
<chuck_> with
<deco> how do i establish a wireless connection via the CLI ?
<aaditya> chuck_: hello?
<aaditya> !wifi|deco
<ubottu> deco: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<orange-wedge> coleys,  i had a similar problem with my netbook with hda intel where the volume was just really low... it was strange... all i did to fix it was kill the pulseaudio server once and it never happened again.
<aaditya> i've experienced a really low volume when the meter is at 50%
<Adyeths> anyone happen to know how to tell Gnome that an opentype font is not an open document template?
<aaditya> and almost no sound at 25%
<orange-wedge> ha ha
<chuck_> aaditya, so i type slow back-off
<aaditya> 100% is full though :s
<orange-wedge> nah it was at max
<coleys> orange-wedge: Hum.. my sound works, but wierdly only like works for 80%-100% lower then that its quiet. =o
<[4-tea-2]> eseven73: sounds like one of your applications ate your memory (gnome-panel likes to do that). Next time it happens, start htop, press shift-m and find out which application it is.
<coleys> aaditya: My Low volume begins at like 80 =p :(
<aaditya> coleys: seems like i'm not the only one.. they need to re-tune their scales
<radixor1> how do I change "Mode: Auto" to "Mode: Managed"? I tried sudo iwconfig ra0 mode managed
<radixor1> it didn't work..
<daftykins> capital "M" try, radixor1
<aaditya> radixor1: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed
<aaditya> or ra0, as appropriate
<jaypur> DasEi, when i first got the sound after "fixing" it, it was ok, but when i stop like a song for exemple, it keeps running but all messed up, got it?
<coleys> aaditya: do you use pulseaudio aswell?
<radixor1> it didn't work, still shows Mode: Auto
<eseven73> 4-tea-2 yea It wouldn't let me do anything, completely locked up, that was my idea too though, I even tried to log into it via ssh from my laptop hoping to see what was locking it up, ill take a peak at the syslog and see what might have happened
<daftykins> interesting radixor1 i've just been playing with joining wireless networks via CLI and think i've found a bug
<aaditya> coleys: i think so, never checked though
<deco> aaditya:doesn't show how to do it via the CLI :-(
<daftykins> radixor1, what do you use to confirm the mode?
<radixor1> iwconfig
<daftykins> ah ok
<Dday> Does anyone know if tremulous servers are down?
<aaditya> deco: one sec
<[4-tea-2]> eseven73: if the machine ran out of physical memory and swap, you should find a message from oom killer in the logs.
<eseven73> ok
<aaditya> deco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<orange-wedge> but now i'm waiting for my netbook to come back from rma land... it started to grow dead pixels on the screen
<coleys> orange-wedge: Warranty D:
<aaditya> eseven73: run top to see which program is consuming the most memory
<orange-wedge> yeah no joke
<aaditya> !ot>Dday
<ubottu> Dday, please see my private message
<ibuclaw> radixor1, according to the sources I have, your wireless card has been working on ubuntu out of box since Hardy, no drivers needed...
<radixor1> ibuclaw: whcih is why i bought it! but when  Iplugged it in, it didn't work!
<eseven73> aaditya, well it's all clear now, so it could have been a number of things as I multitask a lot on this box
<ibuclaw> radixor1, you can look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWUSB54GC
<radixor1> ibuclaw: everything looks fine here, it just needs to managed by Network Manager Applet, it's in Mode: Auto
<aleron6> does anybody herer know anything about the gnomenu
<Adyeths> anyone happen to know how to tell Gnome that an opentype font is not an open document formula template?
<Steven> Anyone know why they named Gnome Gnome? lol
<deco> aaditya: thank you just what i needed :-)
<radixor1> interesting
<aaditya> deco: you're welcome :)
<radixor1> let me follow those documents really quickly ibuclaw
<aaditya> !ot> Steven
<ubottu> Steven, please see my private message
<jaypur> DasEi, installed ubuntu
 * Adyeths knows why they named it Gnome
<daftykins> aaditya, could i PM you for a brief discussion regarding CLI wireless please?
<Madpilot> Steven, it's actually an acronym... but I can't remember what it stands for...
<aaditya> daftykins: I won't not be able to help you as much as the community will. Let's discuss it here :)
<Adyeths> GNU Network Object Model Environment
<aaditya> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<coleys> i.e Gnome :D
<coleys> What's KDE then =(
<aaditya> grr
<schnable> can someone explain to me what version of mysql the 5.1.30really5.0.75 version of mysql-server contains?
<Adyeths> now can someone please answer my question
<Madpilot> Adyeths, there you go. aaditya, relax
<Madpilot> Adyeths, known bug, about OTF fonts.
<coleys> What question Ady?
<Madpilot> Adyeths, there's a bug filed that's being ignored by the devs, let me find it for you
<daftykins> aaditya, i was playing with connecting to a WEP encrypted wireless connection just before using the iwl3945 driver for intel 3945abg wireless in my laptop, interestingly the dmesg output keeps on saying that the device disassociates from the AP automatically. i managed to get it to work but only by editing /etc/network/interfaces to specify the existence of the interface manually, then full rebooting are you or anyone aware of a bug?
<kylie__> coley, still isnt working
<coleys> kylie__: Next question do you have the files required for playing mp3?
<coleys> If that's what your trying to do =)
<aleron6> so nobody here  has gnomenu installed
<coleys> aleron6: Your wondering what it does?
<kylie__> the libxine1-ffmpeg one? yes
<Madpilot> Adyeths, https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/338682
<aleron6> no
<Adyeths> thanks
<keno> im not sure if this is the right place to ask, but is there like a menu plugin for gnome-do?
<nmvictor> Adyeths:coleys:I thought Gnome is just GNU Object Module Environment.wheres the networks coming from?Coleys:K desktop environment
<aleron6> i wanna talk to someone that knows
<orange-wedge> kylie__ you could try  killall pulseaudio
<coleys> nmvictor: Oh makes sense =P
<xangua> keno: gnome do is a launcher
<dragon_> daftykins: not aware of such a bug
<[4-tea-2]> PulseAudio is (sometimes) evil.
<Madpilot> Adyeths, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20854 also - note that neither the Nautilus devs nor the FreeDesktop mime-type devs actually want to take responsibilty for this one... is frustrating.
<coleys> [4-tea-2]: Always evil :(
<dragon_> aleron6: what is gnomenu?
<keno> xangua: yes i mean like a plugin for the launcher. where you click it and a menu appears
<Steven> GNOME = GNU Network Object Model Environment
<Madpilot> [4-tea-2], it's a lot less evil than it used to be...
<daftykins> i was trying to work out how to search dragon_ to find out if i should post to launchpad but i need to get to grips with it :D thanks anyway
<dragon_> daftykins: np. good luck
<[4-tea-2]> coleys, Madpilot: it worked for me in 8.10, stopped working in 9.04. I stick with "sometimes evil".
<aleron6> GnoMenu is a consolidated menu for GNOME, based on the gnome Vista menu by qb89dragon.About GNOME:GNOME is an international effort to build a complete desktop environment—the graphical user interface which sits on top of a computer operating system
<aaditya> how do i know if i'm using pulseaudio?
<aaditya> i think i'm using alsa..
<orange-wedge> ps -ef | grep pulseaudio
<orange-wedge> you're probably using pulseaudio
<aaditya> orange-wedge: yes i think i am. there is pulseaudio daemon running
<coleys> My stupid sound card, deems it necessary to be crappy and wanna use Pulse :(
<orange-wedge> its the default audio server ubuntu
<aaditya> orange-wedge: are there other options? better ones?
<coleys> aaditya: Well your most likely using Pulse because your soundcard doesn't work with Alsa, so it defaults to Pulse.
<aaditya> coleys: but i thought i was using alsa..
<aaditya> coleys: that's what it says in the sound settings..
<coleys> aaditya: Or does it say "Auto Detect" or w/e
<dsdeiz> i'm using esd instead of pulse
<coleys> dsdeiz: esd?
<[4-tea-2]> esound
<orange-wedge> i know theres a pretty detailed how to in the forums for pulseaudio
<radixor1> hey, i just want to be sur, how does one find out what the chipset is for their wireless adapter?
<orange-wedge> been meaning to check it out
<dsdeiz> coleys: yeah
<aaditya> radixor1: lspci
<coleys> [4-tea-2]: esd > Pulse ?
<dsdeiz> i forgot what i replaced it.. lolz
<[4-tea-2]> orange-wedge: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<dsdeiz> what = why
<orange-wedge> yeah
<orange-wedge> that's what i'm talking about
<[4-tea-2]> coleys: i moved from esound to PulseAudio when Ubuntu switched its default (8.04?).
<radixor1> aaditya: that would be lsusb right? not lspci
<radixor1> aaditya: since it's a usb adapter
<JulianoAntonio> how can i make my computer not to sleep when playing music?
<orange-wedge> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<[4-tea-2]> coleys: Pulse seemed much more advanced. And had less audio sync problems when playing video. But esound worked. ;)
<nmvictor> JulianoAntonio:maybe you need to check with power management.
<coleys> [4-tea-2]: i'm just sorta annoyed, but not like completely devistated about my sound being a sketchball. 90-100% in mixer is like a huge jump and 70% is like nothing and same with below that =p
<xangua> JulianoAntonio: do you use Rhythmbox¿
<[4-tea-2]> coleys: oh, I've been there. You get used to it, sadly.
<JulianoAntonio> xangua: yes
<FloridaGuy> where do i edit the gl screensavers....the one i like useing doest have its default setting
<xangua> JulianoAntonio: just go to plugins and enable the oe that says 'Energy'
<coleys> [4-tea-2]: Yeah i end up mousing the mixer for actual precise volume change, my volume controls are touch pad and like one touch drops it 10% so that's sketch too lol.. =p
<[4-tea-2]> coleys: on the other hand, even with pulseaudio running, you should still be able to use the alsamixer with -Dhw, right?
<JulianoAntonio> xangua: thxx
<coleys> [4-tea-2]: -DHW?
<buntunuby> hey does anyone have a link for a good tutorial to learning command line for a noob
<aaditya> radixor1: yes, try lsusb too
<[4-tea-2]> coleys: alsamixer -Dhw (Device: hardware)
<aaditya> buntunuby: there are commands line man, help, info. those really help
<orange-wedge> aaditya... ha ha ha ha
<orange-wedge> just ran man alsamixer myself
<aaditya> buntunuby: autocomplete helps too
<aaditya> s/line/like/
<[4-tea-2]> coleys: perhaps you can tell the volume control thingie you're using to use the ALSA layer for mixing instead of the Pulse layer?
<coleys> [4-tea-2]: Humm, how would I go about doing that.
<aaditya> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<aaditya> :)
<aaditya> thanks ubottu
<Armen_> hey
<Armen_> my friend sort of put down linux so I thought someone here could respond to what he said
<Armen_> and I could paste it back to him
<[4-tea-2]> coleys: I use the volume thingie in the gnome panel, right click, preferences, and choose "HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)" from the drop down menu.
<coleys> [4-tea-2]: Ahh, im not ubuntu lemme find the equivalant.
<coleys> [4-tea-2]: Umm... Should I be using Xine?
<Armen_> my friend just said "frankly linux... whatever...it's nice and all but....if theyr'e really so great programmers...they'd make it easy to configure and use"
<orange-wedge> you can use aplay
<Armen_> someone has to have a counter to that
<nmvictor> buntunuby:if you mean linux commands,To nice books on the web,linux shell scripting guide and Advance bashe scriptng guide.ubuntu documentation and GNU online bash documentation should also be helpfull.I dont have the links but you'd better with entering the keywords in google search box.Luck
<[4-tea-2]> coleys: no idea, Xine is one of the few things I've never touched. :D
<orange-wedge> i prefer mplayer
<[4-tea-2]> VLC ftw.
<orange-wedge> yeah
<orange-wedge> lately vlc
<mzz> Armen_: (1) people are trying and (2) in some cases it (ubuntu) *is*
<orange-wedge> but i'm partial to my mplayer + mythtv commands
<Armen_> I will send that right back at him mzz, thank you
<aaditya> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<pizzledizzle> 2
<yowshi> ok anyone know how to get xawtv or webcamstudio to save to a file?
 * dsdeiz drill claws Armen_'s friend like wolverine.. j/k :P lolz
<j-b-r> How do I get this usb drive to mount?
<j-b-r> I had it working fine
<j-b-r> But then I wanted to unplug it
<bk> whats a good site to find windows like apps for linux?
<jaypur> i cant get hda intel working on my laptop, can someone help me, im on the middle of a process...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<j-b-r> So I right clikced on it
<yeoj__> I just installed a new sound card, and now pulse audio is all messed up
<j-b-r> and umounted it
<mzz> bk: there's a list somewhere, let's see if I can find it
<yeoj__> for instance, amarok works, but firefox flash doesn't have sound, or skype
<Armen_> ok deiz I sent that over as well
<yeoj__> any tips?
<orange-wedge> whats the linux ptree equivalent
<j-b-r> And then when I plugged it back in, it didn't mount again
<Armen_> but mzz he said "ok cool" so maybe he got the point there
<orange-wedge> can't remember
<j-b-r> So I tried to manually do it
<j-b-r> But then I couldn't write to it becuase I did it with sudo
<bk> mzz: thanks, I cannot find a good one through google
<j-b-r> So I tried to get rid of it
<j-b-r> But I couldn't
<j-b-r> So I unplugged it
<mzz> bk: although there are actually multiple, and yeah, I'm googling too :)
<j-b-r> But that didn't make it go away
<bk> mzz: i guess basically one you would suggest
<mzz> bk: top two hits for "linux replacements for windows applications" (without quotes) look promising
<bk> mzz: ok ill try that, thanks
<nmvictor> j-b-r:so whats the problem,when you insert it does it mount automatically?
<j-b-r> No
<j-b-r> It shows up, but I can't open it
<Canaen> Is there a way to backup system settings (ie, gnome themes & colors, program settings, etc) without doing a system backup? I want to do a fresh install of jaunty and upgrade to ext4, but save some stuff.
<coleys> [4-tea-2]: Alsa just doesn't work for my card, It won't play any sound when I 'test' it. While The analog version (which is pulse) works fine.
<j-b-r> and when I right click and tell it to mount, nothing happens
<mzz> bk: (for anything specific just ask the channel)
<j-b-r> But I also have another device that shows up that doesn't do anythin gthat I created myself that I want to get rid of!
<mzz> Canaen: I'd just back up all of /home
<xangua> Canaen: copy all your home folder...............
<mzz> Canaen: if /home is on a partition of its own you can just reuse that partition (leave that one ext3, migrate the rest to ext4)
<j-b-r> Ack
<j-b-r> I have screwed everything up
<j-b-r> What can I do!
<nmvictor> j-br:check if if it is listed in /etc/fstab and/or /etc/mtab
<Canaen> mzz: it's not. but if I did just copy home to my external hdd, then overwrite the newly created home with my old one, that would do the trick?
<aaditya> !enter|j-b-r
<ubottu> j-b-r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<j-b-r> Wait, check for what?
<Kodiak> hi
<Kodiak> is there a way to download an ubuntu update to a flash drive and force hte update? i'm dealing w/ this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/341183
<[4-tea-2]> coleys: I wasn't talking about playing sound, perhaps I'm talking bull, but I think it's worth a try to see whether you can _control the volume_ using alsa. Just try "alsamixer -Dhw", if it starts, play something using Pulse and see if you can control the volume without the jerkyness.
<nmvictor> got to the terminal and type cd /etc
<j-b-r> Is this to get rid of the bad mount of to make the good one show up?
<aaditya> Canaen: copy the home directory, and make sure the hidden files inside the home directory are copied
<chaorain> In windows (xp) I am getting a 0x0000007b on boot. Can ubuntu fix this?
<mzz> Canaen: yes, but be careful you get owners/permissions too ("cp -a" if you're doing this from the commandline) and preferably do it while the partition is not in use (so in single user mode or from a livecd)
<ubuntu> hello how can I mount a ntfs volume on hardy heron livecd_
<ubuntu> I-ve managed to mount one
<Canaen> hmm... mmk
<nmvictor> j-b-r:just to check if you can mount it from the terminal
<ubuntu> but repeating the process won-t mount the other one
<jaypur> i cant fix my hda-intel on ubuntu can someone help me please?
<mzz> chaorain: I have no idea what "a 0x00000007b" is
<RichiV> what is this mesa glx and mesa dri?
<hector> yeah if you switch to ubuntu
<j-b-r> Ok, so what am I looking for in /etc
<deagle> hello all
<RichiV> is it a good thing? or do i want to remove it?
<hector> blue screen?
<deagle> does anyone know how to mount using DAVFS2?
<chaorain> mzz, Then why did you respond?
<deagle> i'm having a rough time
<[4-tea-2]> RichiV: it's OpenGL (3d video) magic. You want to keep it, I think.
<mzz> chaorain: I'm hoping you can clarify what it is, after which I might be able to tell you if ubuntu can be useful in getting rid of it.
<nmvictor> j-b-r:then while at /etc at the terminal type gedit fstab mtab nd look a the two files,to see if your usb drive is listed
<chaorain> mzz, ah. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324103
<mzz> chaorain: I'm assuming ubuntu will boot, which can be useful already, but I need more info to tell you if you could use ubuntu to make windows boot again.
<RichiV> thank you i hope it is magic as you said... but i still cannot play guild wars with my ATi Mobility Radeon X600
<RichiV> i have already downgraded to 8.04 for support reasons
<chaorain> mzz, Yes I'm on ubuntu on the same machine
<[4-tea-2]> RichiV: sorry, no idea, I only play console games.
<mzz> chaorain: suspect you'll need a windows install cd to fix that one
<[4-tea-2]> RichiV: pun intended. Nethack and PS3.
<chaorain> mzz, I have dmraid on ubuntu to read the XP disk. could that have caused this?
<chaorain> mzz, Have that
<j-b-r> nmvictor: I'm pretty sure it's not in ewither of those
<orange-wedge> i was thinking tetris in emacs
<hector> Hi people im using jaunty and currently can't find any bluetooth devices with my built in bluetooth
<jaypur> cd ~ whats the ~should be? what diretory?
<j-b-r> nmvictor: Oh, no, wait, it's at the bottom of mtab
<j-b-r> It is just like I created it with mount
<mzz> chaorain: not sure what caused it. I'd probably try the "repair" option after booting from the install cd, but am not all that good at debugging windows problems. Consider asking ##windows.
<deagle> has anyone mounted with davfs before?
<deagle> i cant get it to work right
<chaorain> mzz, talking there too
<nmvictor> j-b-r:particularly check i fstab.if you remember what was your USB labbel then check fro /media/<YOURUSBLABEL> in fstab.if its not listed in that file then mounting it aint easy.
<orange-wedge> what does this look like:   dmesg | grep -i blue
<j-b-r> nmvictor: It's not in fstab because I unmounted it
<Gnea> bc: xps
<[4-tea-2]> orange-wedge: I really recommend nethack and /usr/games/atc (from the bsdgames package), the latter is known to C64 gamers as "Kennedy Approach". ;)
<j-b-r> It's in mtab because I used the mount command to try to manually remount it
<hector> anyone know how to fix bluetooth in jaunty?
<j-b-r> What I need to do is reboot, but I can can't do that right now. I think that will probably fix everything.
<[4-tea-2]> deagle: devfs? isn't that totally 20th century?
<j-b-r> So I just won't use the drive until I feel like rebooting...
<carpediem> hector: depends on what you want to do, but I suggest you start with Blueman
<hector> i tried blueman already
<Kodiak> is there a way to download an ubuntu update to a flash drive and force hte update? i'm dealing w/ this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/341183
<nmvictor> hector:you have everything i place includng bluetooth adapter?
<carpediem> hector: well, as I said getting Bluetooth to work is a huge subject.  There's dozens of profiles in play, etc.
<radixor1> how can i set the right dhcp server? and how can i use network manager to manage my wireless?it says "device not managed"
<deagle> 4-tea-2: so you used it?
<aaditya> hector: fix bluetooth? what's wrong with it?
<hector> i know i was hoping someone might know a fix
<[4-tea-2]> deagle: in the 20th century. I think the current magic is called udev.
<nmvictor> j-b-r:if its in mtab then try mountinga it the terminal.
<hector> i can see my bluetooth device but when i do hcitool scan
<mabus> radixor1: reboot and dont try to configure it using ifconfig/iwconfig
<hector> it finds nothing
<carpediem> radixor1: usually means you are using a proprietary driver that doesn't have all the features needed.
<aaditya> hector: are the neighbouring devices detectable?
<deagle> 4-tea-2: great, do you remember how to mount with davfs?
<hector> yeah they are
<maxagaz> what application should i use to put a logo in a video ?
<hector> i used to be able to use hcitool and find it but now i can't find anything with it
<[4-tea-2]> deagle: ah, you're really talking about "davfs", that's why I asked "devfs?" to make sure.
<nmvictor> hector:is bluetooth configured?
<radixor1> carpediem: i think i'm goin to installt he 1400 drivers, i thinkt eh 2.1.1.0 drivers dont work
<hector> what do you mean?
<[4-tea-2]> deagle: no, I have never tried to mount a WebDAV service.
<deagle> 4-tea-2: err didn't notice the 'e'
<hector> nmvictor, what do you mean?
<Canaen> i have an intel core2 duo processor. Can I download an i686 version of Ubuntu 9.04 instead of the standard i386? Where and how?
<ubuntu> hello how can I mount a ntfs volume on hardy heron livecd_
<penguins2387> kopimi
<aaditya> Canaen: did you mean the 64-bit version?
<Canaen> aaditya: maybe. I'm very unfamiliar with all of this terminology
<deagle> if anyone knows how to mount a WebDAV without getting an SSL unknown protocol error, please let me know
<penguins2387> how is everyone
<Canaen> aaditya: what would be appropriate for my processor?
<[4-tea-2]> deagle: are you using Gnome?
<orange-wedge> hector:  have you tried   sudo hidd --search
<aaditya> you can try 64-bit (called amd)
<penguins2387> all of your gdms is mine
<carpediem> Canaen: there's no i686 version...the i386 version is appropriate for core 2 duo.  You can use the 64bit version as well, though it is often troublesome for non-OSS software.
<aaditya> you're currently running 32-bit (i686)
<hector> orange-wedge, yes i have tried that too
<aaditya> oh carpediem, i686 is what we all have :P
<djam> hello people
<deagle> 4-tea-2: sorta
<hector> it says no devices in range or visible
<carpediem> aaditya: I realize
<djam> somebody would like learn something about pic
<deagle> 4-tea-2: rox on openbox with gnome-panel
<Canaen> carpediem: non-oss software? like running windows software under wine? or what do you mean?
<mystical> #join #ubuntu-cn
<mystical> #join ubuntu-cn
<penguins2387> window maker with gnome-settings-daemon
<carpediem> Canaen: Skype, Flash, Adobe Air, etc.
<nmvictor> hector:is bluetooth configured to display deviced when adapeter us present?check with Applications>System>Preference.If you tried connecting to devices just about now then meybe you might need a reboot.
<Canaen> carpediem: gotcha.
<jaypur> i cant cd /home/myuser
<[4-tea-2]> deagle: I'm not sure if you can use those GnomeVFS thingies. If you can, you might want to try "Connect to server" from a Nautilus menu, it offers a WebDAV connection.
<carpediem> Canaen: though it is better recently.  Adobe release 64bit flash for Linux
<swiftarrow> Hi All, I just installed texlive from the DVD, into /opt/texmf/2008/ using sudo.  Now I think I shouldn't have used sudo... can I change the permissions on the files?  How?  Thanks so much...
<jaypur> what should i do???? i cant cd /home/myusername
<Canaen> carpediem: what is the benefit of the 64-bit version?
<hector> nmvictor, i tried setting up but i can't find the device
<aaditya> Canaen: you should try the 64-bit version. it is well supported and most of the applications run on it comfortably.
<hector> its not scanning
<aaditya> Canaen: and 64-bit is faster
<Canaen> gotcha
<aaditya> :)
<ubuntu> hello how can I mount a ntfs volume on a livecd_
<carpediem> Canaen: your software is using 64 bit, which is fundamentally faster than 32 bit
<deagle> 4-tea-2: yeh, the website said that... I use rox though
<ubuntu> hello how can I mount a ntfs volume on a livecd in order to move files_
<hector> what live cd are you using?
<carpediem> Canaen: and also allows you to address more than 2 gigs of memory, though Linux has work arounds for that under 32 bit
<aaditya> !repeat| ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubuntu> hardy heron, hector
<hector> ubuntu, and where are you trying to move the files?
<penguins2387> anyone need any help?
<swiftarrow> penguins2387, yes...
<aaditya> penguins2387: LOL
<penguins2387> swiftarrow: what can i do for you
<nmvictor> hector:sorry,you cant find the bluetooth adapter or the devices you are trying to connect to?
<swiftarrow> Hi All, I just installed texlive from the DVD, into /opt/texmf/2008/ using sudo.  Now I think I shouldn't have used sudo... can I change the permissions on the files?  How?  Thanks so much...
<penguins2387> aaditya: no kidding right
<ubuntu> well, hector, between two mounted ntfs partitions... one I could mount, the other one not
<aaditya> penguins2387: right haha
<ubuntu> same disc
<swiftarrow> penguins2387, , I just installed texlive from the DVD, into /opt/texmf/2008/ using sudo.  Now I think I shouldn't have used sudo... can I change the permissions on the files?  How?  Thanks so much...
<hector> so its the same disk but has two partitions to it
<Canaen> carpediem: so even though I have an intel processor, I should use the amd64 torrent, because it just refers to the 64-bit version, right?
<penguins2387> don't get me wrong I like gdm but the way gdm.conf and gdm.conf-custom interact lead me to belive that it was designed by drunks
<ubuntu> yes, hector
<aaditya> ntfs-3g|ubuntu
<aaditya> !ntfs-3g|ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<penguins2387> swift arrow chmod
<carpediem> Canaen: AMD was first to the 64 bit scene, so the architecture is amd64, but its one in the same.
<yowshi> ok anyone know how to get xawtv or webcamstudio to save to a file?
<Canaen> mmk
<penguins2387> swiftarrow: sorry chmod
<nmvictor> swiftarrow:you can change file permissions,as long as youare root.
<hector> ubuntu, have you tried aadityas command?
<ubuntu> thank you aaditya
<ubuntu> will now
<aaditya> Canaen: check this out
<aaditya> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD
<carpediem> swiftarrow: chown myusername:myusername myfolder -R
<penguins2387> swiftarrow: what i would do would be to remove it and redo the installation keeping the config files
<swiftarrow> penguins2387, I've used chmod only once, and needed to re-install to fix it :D  So what I've got is a bunch of files and directories that I need permissions to without sudo, in /opt/texemf/2008
<carpediem> swiftarrow: most likely you need sudo in front of that though
<swiftarrow> penguins2387, you think re-install? ok...
<yowshi> i can get xawtv to save audio to a singlefile but not video
<penguins2387> swiftarrow: it's the most expediant
<fbc-mx> what do I need to restart to get all the icons on my desktop back?
<aaditya> swiftarrow: use chmod, but don't misuse it :P
<swiftarrow> penguins2387, aaditya yea... ok.  Thanks.  I think I'll re-install.
<aaditya> fbc-mx: hit Alt+F2 and run `nautilus -d`
<carpediem> chmod isn't appropriate, if you install under sudo its the owner that is wrong.
<ubuntu> aaditya: can-t find ntfs/config on synaptic
<^P|Snoozing> I'm at a total loss here....
<aaditya> fbc-mx: make it `nautilus -n`
<aaditya> ubuntu: you're using a liveCD, aren't you?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> tried via terminal also
<ubuntu> usind sudo apt-get
<hector> why don't you just install ubuntu?
<ubuntu> I need to move this files
<badfish69> if i'm downloading with wget, and it dies, will i be able to resume the download from an identical mirror or will it start over?
<ubuntu> just need to save them
<painted> ubuntu sucks
<carpediem> ubuntu: mount /dev/sdXX somefolder -t ntfs
<painted> it's all about windows me
<[4-tea-2]> badfish69: wget --continue ...
<aaditya> ubuntu: search for only 'ntfs' with no quotes
<ubuntu> that-s why I-m tring to mount the volume
<ubuntu> okay, thank you
<badfish69> thx tea
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu: ubuntu should recognize ntfs partitions "out of the box".. at least it does for me
<[4-tea-2]> badfish69: it only cares for the filename unless you're also mirroring ;)
<penguins2387> all of your gdms is mine
<^Phantom^> okay, here's my issue...i plugged a tv into my s-video port, intending to use the tv as a secondary screen, but i don't see anything anywhere for doing that.  I must be missing something.  Am I?
<fbc-mx> aaditya, awesome that worked like a charm
<aaditya> fbc-mx: :)
<badfish69> ^Phantom^: you'll probably need some proprietary drivers for your video card
<badfish69> and then you'll have to set it up using those drivers
<m0|linux> Hello so there is no way to enable compiz with xinerama, according to the bug request online it is a X server limitation. Any one knows any updates based on that?
<^Phantom^> it's an Intel 945G express video card, i think
<^Phantom^> i don't remember the name completely
<badfish69> eh
<penguins2387> try lspci to findout for sure
<m0|linux> Therefore, ubuntu in its current state doesn't support duel xinerama displays.
<badfish69> dual*
<swiftarrow> Dang! I just removed all the directories, and now tried to install without sudo, and it doesn't work... oh well.
<carpediem> ^Phantom^: hmm, on my laptop the Fn button for that "just works"
<penguins2387> swiftarrow: sorry man
<^Phantom^> Intel 954GM Express Chip i believe
<badfish69> laptop?
<^Phantom^> yes
<swiftarrow> penguins2387, that's ok.
<badfish69> ah
<penguins2387> swiftarrow: it looks asthough you may need to use sudo or add yourself to a specific group
<hector> swiftarrow, i think its hard to remove all directories even in sudo now
<badfish69> no idea
<carpediem> ^Phantom^: have you tried the Fn button?
<IndyGunFreak> ^Phantom^: what problem are you having w/ that device.. it works fine on mine
<mabus> m0|linux: those kinds of questions are almost always better asked to an email list or forum thread, you are going to be very lucky if you randomly get somebody who knows what they're talking about to happen across your sentence in irc
<swiftarrow> penguins2387, hector, well, let the install finish.  It's gonna be a bit of time now.
<^Phantom^> how do i turn it on
<ubuntu> aaditya: need help... already have installed all the ones containing ntfs which show up and can-t invoke them even from terminal+
<ubuntu> terminal *
<m0|linux> Is it normal if we have two cursors in xinerama?
<carpediem> ubuntu: did you try the mount command I gave you?
<carpediem> cause aaditya is gone
<hector> swiftarrow, i just thought you where trying to remove everything on your hard drive with like that sudo rm roott
<ubuntu> nope, carpediem
<swiftarrow> hector, nope.  I'm thankfully not that dumb.
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu: can you go to places menu and select the volume you want to mount?
<hector> swiftarrow, thats good
<penguins2387> hector: now that would be a thing to see someone do... sudo rm -r /boot
<deagle> if anyone knows how to mount a WebDAV without getting an SSL unknown protocol error, please let me know
<carpediem> ubuntu:  try "mkdir temp"   "sudo mount /dev/sdXX temp -t ntfs"  where sdXX is something like sda1 sda2 sdb1 sdb2 or whatever the partition you want to mount is.
<hector> i know have you guys ever done that just to see what would happen though?
<swiftarrow> penguins2387, there are a bunch of screencasts on youtube showing that exact thing.
<^Phantom^> the fn+crt/lcd doesn't do anything
<^Phantom^> this is the S-Video port i'm trying to use here
<hector> its like the computer is eating its own brain
<yowshi> if i could just get xawtv to record video to a single file instead of a list of numbered files my webcam torubles would be over
<ubuntu> carpediem: how to know which sd is it_
<carpediem> ^Phantom^: if it was nvidia, I would suggest the nvtv tool....not sure what is there for intel
<penguins2387> swiftarrow: a friend of mine got mad at this roommate and deleted his kernel when he turned of the computer nothing worked
<crash1hd> ok for some reason this creating keys and using them on openssh is not working for me
<josh43> Ok, I have a minor issue that's making me more than minorly crazy; I have 9.04, and want to run gnome with no monitor attached; How can I disable the automatic xorg configuring??
<swiftarrow> penguins2387, evil.
<^Phantom^> 945G express chipset
<orange-wedge> i guess i could do a virtual installation... and try out rm -rf /boot
<^Phantom^> that's the one
<orange-wedge> i <3 vmware
<crash1hd> I have created the keys they are in my home dir yet when I go to login from my windows laptop it doesnt ask me for them?
<abama> how to comment the syslog() code line in all the source code, adding the "//" to the front of it?
<hector> orange-wedge, i did it to a person that pissed me off once
<carpediem> ubuntu: try "ls /dev/disk/by-id/ -l"
<penguins2387> swiftarrow: yeah he was mad cause the roomate took his laptop and formated his home partition and installed windows on it
<^Phantom^> it wants me to log out and back in agai
<^Phantom^> n
<^Phantom^> so, brb
<swiftarrow> penguins2387, oh well then his roomate deserved it... :D
<hector> i seriously don't see why people complain about linux
<penguins2387> swiftarrow, indeed
<Hiemanshu> penguins2387, thats funny :P
<hector> all people do now is surf the internet mostly and linux can do that
<swiftarrow> penguins2387, I take it there was some back and forth there... :D
<crash1hd> Anyone here know about openssh and rsa keys?
<orange-wedge> hector, LMAO
<orange-wedge> yep
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, yeah
<penguins2387> hiemanshu, yeah these two are always doing stupid things to each other
<carpediem> crash1hd: know about...depends on how much detail you mean.
<penguins2387> swiftarrow, oh yes years and years worth
<swiftarrow> lol
<Hiemanshu> penguins2387, happens a lot :)
<orange-wedge> ssh + rsa equals easy network login/scripting
<hector> it makes me mad because they think more power equals better
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, carpediem well I am trying to get my ssh to work with rsa keys as that makes it more secure correct?
<mrman_> Hey, I'm a total n00b when it comes to Ubuntu...I downloaded 9.04 and used the livecd to install to a flash drive... I divided it in two sections..one is 3 gigs for the OS, and one is 5 gigs for storage...will this usbUbuntu save to the storage as well as settings and programs I installed?
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, yes that does
<hector> but its only partially true, good coding is good
<Hiemanshu> what is the problem?
<carpediem> crash1hd: yes, it does, so says the general consensus from what I've heard
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, carpediem I have ran ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096 and created the keys on my ubuntu system
<Hiemanshu> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<penguins2387> i gotta go everyone talk to you later
<yowshi> does anyone here know how to make xawtv save video to a single file?
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, carpediem It put 2 files on my home dir and I moved them to the .ssh folder yet when I go to login on my windows box with putty it only ask for my normal login
<orange-wedge> i like batch scripts + google desktop + putty
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, carpediem I was following the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedOpenSSH
<carpediem> crash1hd: you have to put one key on the target machine and keep the other local.
<orange-wedge> makes logging in across profiles much easier
<cemmel> hm
<BilokShem> Who eats the man chode?
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, carpediem is right
<crash1hd> carpediem, sure but shouldnt when I go to login with putty ask for the key?
<hector> wait are we talking about man=manual pages?
<hector> or like man=human?
<crash1hd> carpediem, and not allow me to login without it?
<carpediem> crash1hd: that's a configuration on the target ssh_config
<josh43> anyone know how I can disable the automatic xorg configuring??
<crash1hd> carpediem, Hiemanshu I made sure to modify the sshd_config file
<Vatie> Crash1hd, you need to convert the Openssh key to a putty private key file (ppk file), and then point putty toward it.
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, what does sshd_config look like it?
<carpediem> crash1hd: I'm sorry, I meant the target sshd_config
<x^code^x> alo
<hector> alo
<yowshi> well this might be part of my problem xawtv is on 4x yet ubuntu only has up to 3.95 in the repo
<Hiemanshu> !pastebin | crash1hd
<ubottu> crash1hd: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, carpediem http://pastie.org/475250
<radixor1> woah!!!!
<jaypur> hi, im trying to hit sudo make, and im getting a error.... im doing this process https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting HP dx section
<^Phantom^> okay
<radixor1> after falling back on an olddriver, if i do iwlist i can see all the wireless netowrks in my area!
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, did you restart sshd?
<radixor1> unfortunately, i can't see them in network manager and i can't connect
<radixor1> any ideas?
<^Phantom^> um...
<^Phantom^> it messed up almost everything
<radixor1> iwlist ra0 sca works!
<radixor1> scan*
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, yes if you mean sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<^Phantom^> all the display effects are gone
<Hiemanshu> sshd restart
<crash1hd> carpediem, when you say target you mean the system I am connecting too right
<carpediem> crash1hd: yes. not totally sure, but certainly seems like you should not have ChallengeResponseAuthentication yes.
<^Phantom^> oh and half of it is on the tv (in black and white) and half of it is on the laptop screen
<calliope> hi there I have made the recent version upgrade from april but I still have an issue with the on board via video chipset where by I would interpret that the screen is not refreshing when I move windows about or when I use the scroll bar in any application. Is there some way I can resolve this?
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, also uncomment #AuthorizedKeysFile	%h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<^Phantom^> brb
<xangua> calliope: do you have an intel video card¿
<daftykins> calliope, you can probably force the video driver to vesa if it's running "via", but it'll probably make performance worse but fix things
<calliope> xangua: no it is an onboard via chiipset integrated video
<radixor1> i'm super close!!! iwlist ra0 scan shows allt he networks + my router in the area, what does that mean? it means wireless works right?
<radixor1> but i can't connect to it, maybe i just need to reset my router,
<daftykins> it means you can scan radixor1
<daftykins> which means part of the driver is working ;)
<Hiemanshu> radixor1, yes it means wireless can work
<carpediem> crash1hd: also, don't think you want UsePAM yes, because that's how authentication against Linux usernames happens, I believe.
<Hiemanshu> carpediem, it is yes
<leeguy92> hi all
<Hiemanshu> carpediem, see line 77 it says usePam yes
<Hiemanshu> leeguy92, hey
<carpediem> Hiemanshu: right, that's what I mean
<radixor1> haha
<leeguy92> could someone tell me how devices get their drivers loaded and stuff??  i always thought it was like this: kernel detects device added, gives udev what it knows, udev makes nodes, and modprobes the appropriate drivers
<leeguy92> but then i saw the MODULE _matching_ key
<leeguy92> in udev
<radixor1> daftykins: so i can't connect to my network, any ideas what to do next? my usb isn't blinking green
<leeguy92> that would indicate that a module is loaded before udev gets called up
<Hiemanshu> !udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<radixor1> daftykins: where can i see some kind debug load?
<Hiemanshu> !drivers
<ubuntfs> carpediem, may I send you a screenshot on pm_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<daftykins> how come you're doing everything CLI radixor1 ? network manager not want to connect?
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, carpediem well I think Hiemanshu hit it on the nose with the uncommenting of #AuthorizedKeys
<madcompg33k> hiya, ...sorry to bother anyone ^_^ but was wondering if anyone happens to know a good resource for info on running an apache web server (with like guides, tips, etc.)? ^_^ can't seem to find anything decent on my own
<leeguy92> bot fail
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, carpediem now do I need both the public and private key in the auth key folder?
<carpediem> ubuntfs: sure
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, yes
<carpediem> crash1hd: well, one of them absolutely should not be on the target...but I forget which
<coolkourt> Good evening how are you guys doing?
<radixor1> daftykins: under NetworkManager, it says "device not managed"
<Vatie> Crash1d, private key goes to client machine, pubkey gets cat'ed into the authorizedkey file on the server in the /home/user/.ssh/authorizedkey file.
<leeguy92> madcompg33k: sudo apt-get install httpd                      ur web root is /var/www/html/             ur config file is /etc/httpd/httpd.conf
<radixor1> daftykins: I can't see it..
<leeguy92> apache sets itself up nicely
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, private key goes to client
<Hiemanshu> you need to convert it to .ppk file
<the1corrupted> Hey, can anyone help me with my ALPS touch pad on my laptop?
<coolkourt> hey guys u just got UNR on a Aspire One, any good links worth checkin out?
<Hiemanshu> to use with putty
<madcompg33k> leeguy92, ty ^_^ I've already done some of that but I'll check the httpd.conf right now, it may have some of the stuff I'm looking for ^_^ ty /bow
<fizk>  Hi, are variables/functions in GreaseMonkey scripts accessible outside the script? I want to put a PGP private key in my script.
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, yeah whats wrong?
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, ok so the private key shouldnt be on the server running ssh
<Vatie> crash1hd, no.
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, shouldnt make a difference but you need putty to use it
<RHorse> madcompg33k: also make sure you';ve got port 80 open
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu Well, it won't work.  I've already tried GSynaptics...
<Onyx> Does anyone know if there will there be any further updates to the 1.x series of Amarok?
<josh43> Anyone know how I can make it boot to 1024x768 without a monitor attached?
<orange-wedge> you should be able to open a file using javascript
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, http://ask-leo.com/how_do_i_create_and_use_public_keys_with_ssh.html
<josh43> (9.04)
<xangua> Onyx: i don't think so
<^Phantom^> it messed everything up!!!
<^Phantom^> how do i undo this?
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, ALPS should work by default
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, ahh yes ask leo lol
<josh43> Onyx; Yeah, I was hoping the same thing, but it looks like no
<^Phantom^> it changed something in a configuration file and made me log out and back in
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, thats what you need :)
<^Phantom^> now the top bar is messed up, and ALL of the effects I had applied are gone gone gone
<forces> can I share memory or CPU with samba?
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu: Well.. it isn't....  It seems to be constantly disabled.  I've even edited my HAL fdi file that seems to correspond to touchpads.
<ziroday> forces: no
<daftykins> radixor1, what happens when you try and connect to your wireless network using iwconfig to specify the parameters? is it a WEP encrypted or totally unencrypted connection?
<forces> just printers and documents?
<radixor1> it is wpa encrypted
<ziroday> forces: yes
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, xorg.conf will hold the data for the mouse too
<radixor1> let me see if i can connect
<forces> ziroday, thanks
<daftykins> ah i've only been playing with WEP ones radixor1
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu Oh no.  I ain't touching that file again.
<RHorse> radixor1: try wpa_supplicant
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, that what you probably need to correct
<forces> hmm i forget
<Hiemanshu> what does lspci give ?
<forces> what can I use for share memory, CPU...?
<Hiemanshu> !pastebin | the1corrupted
<ubottu> the1corrupted: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<madcompg33k> leeguy92: so I tried the sudo apt-get install httpd (remembered afterwards I tried earlier and got the same result) says something about I should explicitly select one to install (after a long list of programs/services or whatever)
<ajay> hello everyone
<radixor1> RHorse: it will need some .conf file, shoudl I generate this somewhere?
<ajay> any links for UCE and UCP
<calliope> daftykins: my system froze. I would be fine to sacrifice performance to eliminate the visual problems with the replacement xwindow video drive that no longer adequately supports the integrated via video chipsets
<^Phantom^> seriously, please
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu No.  Last (three) times I did that, it resulted in an irrecoverable GUI crash.
<RHorse> radixor1: read the man page. It comes with wpa_password, that will generate the .conf file for you.
<^Phantom^> how do i restore the display to the way it was?
<radixor1> great
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, what is the out put of lspci?
<calliope> daftykins: is there a document I can review for how to accomplish forcing the Vesa drivers to be used
<Hiemanshu> !pastebin | the1corrupted
<daftykins> calliope, can you pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<^Phantom^> even the logout thing and clock are in the wrong place :(
<^Phantom^> isn't there a system restore point i could use?
<jaypur> i need some help to set my hda-intel driver... i have the instructions my its getting an error, can someone help me
<jaypur> ?
<^Phantom^> or will i have to reinstall ubuntu to restore things to the way they were?
<glicks> hey is ikega compatible with skype?
<daftykins> no glicks
<coolkourt> how can i find out my windows serial from ubuntu for a re-install from ext writer?
<glicks> is any open source video chat program compatible with a windows video chat program?
<xangua> ^Phantom^: have you tried> right clic> move clock
<xangua> jum..............................
<daftykins> coolkourt, you'd need some kind of windows registry reading Linux tool, which probably doesn't exist
<coolkourt> oh ok
<daftykins> coolkourt, feel free to google and prove me wrong though ;)
<coolkourt> my stupid windows sticker sorta rubbed away
<daftykins> does your windows install not work?
<MeXTuX> I'm trying to build murrine 0.9.0 from source and got this error: configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.37.1 or later. Any idea?? :(
<coolkourt> yea right now i have typing issues
<coolkourt> no i can recover
<glicks> unfortunatly google video chat doesnt work with linux yet :(
<coolkourt> luckily ubuntu is cool
<calliope> daftykins: theoretically yes, but just before I do, my second problem that resulted in the crash is that when there is abundent activity over the pci wifi card my system will lock up. the level of activity on this channel is enough to make that happend
<daftykins> calliope, feel free to private message me instead then
<carpediem> coolkourt: one more reason not to waste your money.  You don't own windows, you simply own an easily destroyable sticker.
<calliope> ah thank you
<^Phantom^> well that cleared that part
<^Phantom^> now how about all the other things i had set
<^Phantom^> like the desktop effects
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, carpediem Thankyou both now to think of a safe place to store private key (thumbdrive maybe) lol then I have to have it plugged in to use it lol
<daftykins> !enter | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<coolkourt> any good 9.04 tutorial sites?
<xangua> ^Phantom^: sys>apearence>efects¿
<xangua> coolkourt: System>Help
<coolkourt> system>help
<carpediem> crash1hd: Portable Putty on my encrypted pen drive is the only putty I ever use.
<^Phantom^> it won't let me reenable effects D:
<simoncpu> hello
<madcompg33k> so I try sudo apt-get install httpd and get a list of similar-sounding httpd's (like thttpd, or lighthttpd, or...bozohttpd) ...but no just httpd...am I supposed to choose one of those or is there something missing and the install httpd should work maybe?
<Threetimes> hi, how do I flip the Removable Media Bit on my usb flash drive?
<simoncpu> can i upgrade to 9.04 from 6 using an install CD?
<^Phantom^> can i just revert back to let's say 6 PM this afternoon?
<coolkourt> yea my typing has to be sorta slower on the ubuntu cause it jumps
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, what version of ubuntu?
<jerknextdoor> i need help accessing a windows xp share on 8.10
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu 9.04 -- hence why I won't touch xorg.conf
<^Phantom^> i totally messed everything up
<^Phantom^> now i have to reinstall D:
<simoncpu> if i use an install CD won't it not delete my files?
<daftykins> simoncpu, no, you have to upgrade in jumps between all the versions in between
<^Phantom^> it won't let me enable effects now
<Threetimes> hi, how do I flip the Removable Media Bit on my usb flash drive?
<Hiemanshu> madcompg33k, i think its apache
<simoncpu> daftykins: so that means it will delete my files?
<simoncpu> yikes
<daftykins> simoncpu, it depends how your system is partitioned
<^Phantom^> i'm not happy now
<^Phantom^> :(
<jerknextdoor> i need help accessing a windows xp share on 8.10.  "failed:  unable to mount share"
<xangua> ^Phantom^: do you use intel video car
<xangua> card*
<carpediem> madcompg33k: you must be looking for the apache2 package, methinks
<simoncpu> daftykins: i used a dangerously partitioned hard drive
<madcompg33k> Hiemanshu: so if I installed apache earlier today and it seems to be working (I can see a page in my browser if I try) ...I 'should' have httpd right? can't seem to find any folders though with conf stuff for httpd
<sam_> need help....used auto update from 8.10 to 9.04...screen comes up blank (out of range) don't know what to do to fix this.
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, you will need to edit xorg.conf
<daftykins> jerknextdoor, sure, what've you done to mount it so far?
<Hiemanshu> madcompg33k, httpd is apache
<madcompg33k> ...like srv/...something (/srv is empty) ...and the one earlier wasn't there either I think
<simoncpu> oh well, i'll just back up my /home to my second hard disk
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu That's bad for 8.10 and above.  Touch the file, make system crash.
<wolter> hasn't anybody experienced how slow password verification is since jaunty?
<carpediem> madcompg33k: /etc/apache2
<coolkourt> are there any good editors w/ftp?
<jerknextdoor> daftykins:  i never mount XP shares so i havent done much.  just tried to get through Places > Network
<madcompg33k> Hiemanshi: ah, I was thinking that maybe but some things seem to be missing
<coolkourt> similar 2 notepad++
<^Phantom^> i turned on the s-video port and it made me relogon and then i unplugged that and now everything is messed up i can't re-enable the desktop effects and stuff do i need to reinstall to get rid of this problem?
<Hiemanshu> madcompg33k, it should be /var/www/html
<radixor1> RHorse: it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<glicks> i sekiga decent?
<radixor1> RHorse: I connected!!!!
<madcompg33k> carpediem: yeah, I have that ^_^
<carpediem> coolkourt: Bluefish I believe supports ftp
<daftykins> ok jerknextdoor do you want to be able to play video etc or something from a windows machine? or just copy and paste files?
<^Phantom^> it said it changed a resolution thing in a config something
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, no thats nothing wrong
<QuadCore> cool kourt: Dreamweaver supports ftp and sftp
<jaypur> can someone help me to set hda-intel on my laptop...
<daftykins> radixor1, what did you do to get it working? just tried?
<coolkourt> carpediem: thanks i'm goin 2 look
<radixor1> i just tried it
<coolkourt> im on ubuntu
<radixor1> with the wpa_supplicant
<daftykins> :)
<madcompg33k> Hiemanshu: yeah that's there too ^_^ but I was reading something about trying to setup virtual hosting and it wanted me (the guide online) to do something at /srv/something and nothing there, is that just an old guide maybe?
<jerknextdoor> daftykins:  eventually i'd like to be able to stream. but copy and paste would be good enough right now.
<coolkourt> aspire 1
<carpediem> coolkourt: if you give me a sec, I'll confirm
<^Phantom^> Desktop Effects could not be enabled
<^Phantom^> i screwed everything up didn't i?
<Threetimes> hi, how do I flip the Removable Media Bit on my usb flash drive?
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu: I'll tell you exactly what happens if you even open the xorg.conf on a 9.04.  Your GUI freezes, there's no frame refresh rate any more.  Then you try to reboot, and the GUI is from then on fried.
<radixor1> oh my god, i'm going to write thsi up FOR SURE man, i lost at least 2 days on this. i'm going to write a step-by-step post on the forums detailing EXACTLY what i did
<Hiemanshu> madcompg33k, you need to add virtualhosts to apache.conf then
<QuadCore> coolkourt: Ah ... lol.
<daftykins> jerknextdoor, ok PM me and i'll guide you through it
<KB1JWQ> the1corrupted: That's.. not right. :)
<Hiemanshu> you can do as you wish
<the1corrupted> KB1JWQ Well that's what happened the last few times I've edited xorg.
<xangua> ^Phantom^:  what video card do you use¿ intel ¿
<^Phantom^> i even tried rebooting and it's still messed up :(
<^Phantom^> intel yes
<KB1JWQ> the1corrupted: Then you did something incorrectly.
<carpediem> coolkourt: well, I only use sftp, but it opened sftp just fine, so I imagine ftp is no problem.
<radixor1> why can't network-manager give me a gui? should i just install wicd?
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, i have always editted xorg.conf
<^Phantom^> but it's being all messed up ever since i tried enabling the tv-out thing
<Hiemanshu> never had problems
<KB1JWQ> I'd back it up, then diff the two.
<Vatie> the1corrupted, Not really reading but if you're worried about screwing with xorg.conf make a backup and if you can get back to a terminal just  erase the new messed up xorg.conf and replace it with your backup.
<^Phantom^> what did i mess up?
<^Phantom^> i must have screwed something up
<the1corrupted> Vatie: Oh this was an irrecoverable crash.  I tried fixing xorg with xfix.  Still didn't work.
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78904
<madcompg33k> Hiemanshu: kk, I'll give that a shot, ty for the info ^_^ ...one last quick thing ^_^ ...I previously setup apache/php/mysql on windows, and just as I was expecting, there's like say...www/ and then in that room for other folders (like say cgi-bin or templates or whatever) and public_html and all the browser referal stuff automatically directs to public_html ...is that already setup in default apache/php stuff or is that something I ha
<madcompg33k> ve to do myself in linux?
<hassanakevazir> I just can't seem to remember how to stop nautilus from auto opening whenever I insert a USB hard drive. I have two that I plug in together with about 15 partitions, its goes bananas every time opening 15 windows.
<coolkourt> yea, i got kftp but i need 2 try
<xangua> ^Phantom^: to enable compiz efects try to activate proposed and backports updates
<Threetimes> hi, how do I flip the Removable Media Bit on my usb flash drive?
<Vatie> the1corrupted, Ah I see. Did you try running off a live cd and mounting the Hard drive from there? (a bit of a pain)
<^Phantom^> the screen resolution thing says the tv is still plugged in but it isn't
<Hiemanshu> madcompg33k, as i said you need to setup virtualhosts to do it :)
<RHorse> radixor1: awesome!
<Hiemanshu> madcompg33k, why not install a control panel and have them do it for you?
<madcompg33k> Hiemanshu, kk, ty again for all the help ^_^ really appreciate it
<Hiemanshu> madcompg33k, try webmin :)
<carpediem> coolkourt: okay, I definitely recommend Bluefish, it's pretty nice, especially for the price.
<madcompg33k> Hiemanshu ...how do I do that? ^_^ like in ubuntu itself? not sure really...I'll look webmin up though and see what I can find ^_^ /bow
<Hiemanshu> madcompg33k, yes on ubuntu you can install
<Hiemanshu> its a control panel like cPanel but free
<radixor1> RHorse: would there be any reaosn why network-manager won't give me a gui? or still says "device not managed"? how can one get their wireless to be managed?
<the1corrupted> Vatie: Que?  I tried to recover my stuff via LiveCD but couldn't find anything.  Regardless, this happened to me three times already, all happening with xorg.conf.  The last time, I just opened the file and Ubuntu died.
<^Phantom^> and the resolution thing changed some configuration settings and made me reboot
<Canaen1> I don't have any blank cds. I do have an external hdd. Can I use this as a live cd without destroying the data on it? I also have a small 512mb flash drive. Could I use this?
<^Phantom^> is there any way to rollback to how it was this afternoon?
<coolkourt> thanks carpediem, also how do you guys feel about development & graphic development in general with ubuntu
<madcompg33k> Hiemanshu, kk, kewl ^_^ ty again for all the info =^_^=
<Hiemanshu> madcompg33k, no probs
<^Phantom^> or do i need to just up and re-install to get it all working right again?
<Vatie> the1corrupted, Hmmm, well I can't say I can really offer any advice past that, i'm still running 8.XX
<RHorse> radixor1: try iwconfig *device* and then try the NM.
<^Phantom^> because at this point i'm about ready to do that
<carpediem> coolkourt: well, its good for me, but I'm not a Photoshop addict.  If you are you might find it to be a problem.
<joemac> Printer configuration hangs/freezes, when I try to do anything printer related. Can anyone help please?
<RHorse> radixor1: device is ath0 or eth0...
<the1corrupted> Vatie: My command before the crash was: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Opened it, didn't change it, saved it.  Comp died.
<coolkourt> yea i figure my programming might get better but my design will be more minimal
<carpediem> coolkourt: for non-graphic development, Linux is easily 10x better than windows....I hate going to work everyday and being stuck in Windows.
<^Phantom^> it said it changed resolution something in a config file before making me reboot :(
<radixor1> what will that do exactly RHorse?
<Vatie> the1corrupted, Hmmm did you try using a different editor? (I can't see what that would really be a problem.)
<^Phantom^> how can i find out what it changed?
<^Phantom^> and how do i change it back to the way it was before i messed it up?
<RHorse> radixor1: it might make it visible to the NM. But really with wpa_syupplicant you don't need it anymore :)
<agoole> I just locked up my computer (printscreen key was jammed) and now I can load up my login...its stuck at the world icon in kde, anyone help ?
<Cryptic_Bat> Odd as it may seem i was able to get lxde working on my Dell Dimension 4600C Desktop but have had ill luck with it on  my Lenove 3000 N500.
<jaypur> can someone help me to set hda-intel on my laptop?
<radixor1> true, but it would be interesting to have an "automatic" configuration, etc :) i might write a small python script to do the updates for me incase i need to update keys or whatnot
<^Phantom^> this is really frustrating
<coolkourt> carpediem: yea, eventually iwant to run a dedicated server with a home server on ubuntu but ow imma try to see if ican get a site up with ruby
<coolkourt> cause the ssh stuff on my host
<^Phantom^> i want to know how i can undo what i fucked up D:
<RHorse> radixor1: you can put wpa_supplicant into your init.d dir so connects at boot.
<radixor1> yep, i did that, i put it in my rc.local
<agoole> does anyone how I can force a disk scan ? instead of waiting the allocated boot-times ?
<^Phantom^> i'm just gonna try and fix it myself then
<^Phantom^> wish me luck cause i have no friggin clue what i'm doing
<joemac> Printer configuration hangs/freezes, when I try to do anything printer related. Can anyone help please?
<RHorse> so you're all set up. I don't use any gui myself. They all ****
<Vatie> RHorse, Haha, I'm heading that way myself, find myself in the CLI more and more often.
<carpediem> coolkourt: I run my website (Drupal, Gallery2), Zimbra for email, mythtv with 3 tuners, all from the same server in my basement.  I avoid the dedicated hosting, they are too expensive for what I want to do.
 * daftykins pats CLI computing
<chuck_> agoole, fdisk in terminal will give you options
<RHorse> Vatie: people don't know all the *fun* they're missing :)
<agoole> chuck_: I just zapped my system, and now it won't boot...do you think this might fix it ?
<Threetimes> hi, how do I flip the Removable Media Bit on my usb drive?
<^Phantom^> okay, fine
<Hiemanshu> RHorse, Vatie, GUI whats that ? Never heard of it :)
<the1corrupted> Vatie: Is there a way I can test a xorg.conf without risk of destroying my system again?
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, yes you can
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, you need to stop X
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu Say do wha?
<Vatie> Threetimes, I believe there's a windows program called Lexar USB. I'm not aware of a unix one.
<agoole> I just zapped my system, and now it won't boot...can't load the failsafe...any help ?
<chuck_> agoole, by boot into system what do you mean can you get a terminl
<coolkourt> carpediem: coolcourt@gmail.com thats my email if you could send me any good links id appreciate it
<agoole> chuck_: yes
<agoole> chuck_: using the terminal now, tty1
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, you need to press ctrl+alt+F1
<agoole> chuck_: but thats it, kde never finishes the loading,
<Vatie> the1corrupted, What Hiemanshu said.
<^Phantom^> I was messing with my display stuff, and somehow the screen resolution thing changed some configuration settings, and now I can't get the desktop effects re-enabled.  How do I find out what was changed and revert it back to the way it was before?
<agoole> chuck_: I tried the failsafe, but it won't load either
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, then you need to /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<chuck_> agoole, what did you do to "zap it"
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, then run X -config xorg.conf.test
<agoole> chuck_: alt ctrl backspace
<Hiemanshu> you should see a minimal screen with an X cursor
<carpediem> coolkourt: depends on what you want to do, but I can certainly provide advice if you need it.   dmartin AT-SIGN dmartin DOT org  (careful, the logs end up on the web)
<Threetimes> Vatie: just tried it, doesn't work...
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu http://paste.ubuntu.com/170230/ -- Does this look alright?
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<glicks> how can i tell if my ekega is working with my cam?
<agoole> chuck_: I just got this error, no write access to /home/user/.ICEAuthority
<coolkourt> carpediem: understandable I just wanna know how to get a good stable start on using ubuntu for small web development
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, is that the full xorg.cong?
<chuck_> agoole, type sudo killall kdm
 * ^Phantom^ attemps to keep his cool, and follows tyler_d's instructions
<coolkourt> carpediem: and from there, work on things like continuous integration and stuff
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu Yeah.
<Hiemanshu> brb
<r3za89> hey wat up?
<carpediem> coolkourt: understood...that's a huge subject, I think we'll have to handle it 1 subject at a time.
<agoole> chuck_: done.
<_recusr> is there a way to configure vnc from command line on 9.04?
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: you can as well rename the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak or such and do `/etc/init.d/gdm restart`
<orange-wedge> coolkourt have you checked out drupal?
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: if that fails that is :)
<^Phantom^> okay
<^Phantom^> hang on
<chuck_> agoole,  did you get any output ie no process killed
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: oh I'm hanging
<^Phantom^> lemme post up a screenshot of what came up real quick please
<coolkourt> carpediem: yes, i got a good hold of it before it went up to 6 i believe, all the plugins were in beta
<agoole> chuck_: no output, but I think i had just terminated it moments before
<agoole> chuck_: wait,
<joemac>  Printer configuration hangs/freezes, when I try to do anything printer related. Can anyone help please?
<agoole> chuck_: can I try to just chown user /home/user/.ICEAuthority ?
<agoole> chuck_: or will that break something ?
<chuck_> agoole,  sudo start kdm
<Pooria> r3za89, hi bro!!!
<george_> will someone tell me what is the name for 9.04
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu is "run X -config xorg.conf.test" the command?
<^Phantom^> this is what came up in the terminal window when i entered the command you gave me, tyler_d:    http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/2944/screenshotphantomphanto.png
<msshams> can i change file system without need to reinstall my linux? i want change ext4 to reiserfs.
<r3za89> Pooria, hey man
<Vatie> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<agoole> chuck_: still hangs
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: no is fine
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, yes
<lstarnes> msshams: I think it might be better to stick with ext4
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: carry on... .with the default
<carpediem> coolkourt: I'm grappling with the Continuous Integration issue as we speak.  Personally, I'm not thrilled with what I've used so far.  I'm trying to build a set of identical virtual machines that do CI across the machines, one continuous, one once a week, one once a month, and one once-per-release so you can easily regression test and such.
<Hiemanshu> xorg.conf.test os the filename the1corrupted
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu Alright.
<_recusr> any ideas on the vnc via command line? I can putty into it....
<^Phantom^> well do i choose yes or no on that screen?
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: say no
<^Phantom^> k
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, remember you need to stop X before you run the command
<george_> will juanty  be the name for the medibuntu repo?
<^Phantom^> keyboard, no ?
<coolkourt> carpediem: yea i get what your trying to do. I want to one day write my own CMS and try to use it to build sites for my friends and people at school
<Vatie> recusr, what vnc server are you using? I know the command for tightvnc is vncserver -geometry 1280x960 (or whatever your res is)
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu Alright, here goes...
<^Phantom^> i'm just going with what's there
<coolkourt> carpediem: but where im at i am the only person that really does web design
<^Phantom^> now i'm out
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: take all defaults for now please
<_recusr> vatie: I never did configure remote desktop settings in the desktop, is that important?
<^Phantom^> back to terminal now...
<george_> how do i exit this place?
<agoole> you type slash leave
<_recusr> vatie: I'll eventually install vnc4server
<agoole> or slash quit
<george_> \leave
<glicks> can someone call my ekiga to test it?
<carpediem> coolkourt: its a big task to take on, but I've done the exact same thing a long time ago.  These days though, we are better off with all kinds of FOSS options (Drupal, Joomla, Plone, Wordpress, and so on).  That said, its still a good learning experience.
<Vatie> recusr, Honestly don't know. I'm just starting to mess around with VNC myself.
<agoole> or you can use a different tty, hit ctrl alt f2
<^Phantom^> i'll pastebin what's on my terminal now
<george_> oh well
<msshams> lstarnes: with it, my ubuntu is very hangAble!
<george_> thanx see ya
<agoole> george_: later
<beer4free> Is there a bug in the Ubuntu 9.04 USB Ubuntu Creator? I set it to reserve 6.1GB of space for files but it only leaves me with about 256mb left for stuff when I boot into it. So...does Ubuntu boot off a fat partition? If that is the case, I only have room for 4gb right?
<_recusr> Vatie: gotcha....
<msshams> lstarnes: some time my ubuntu crashed!
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: please refer to whom you are speaking, it makes life alot easier :)
<coolkourt> carpediem: yea i was trying modxcms before my windows crashed
<Hiemanshu> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<tyler_d> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu I'm getting errors
<^Phantom^> sorry, i'm speaking to you tyler_d
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, what does it say?
<tito_> hello
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: better ty
<lucien> buon giorno a tutta la comunità
<tito_> i am not canning install the game america's army
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu When I do the "run X -config xorg.conf.test" or even "X -config xorg.conf.test", it gives me a command error...
<lstarnes> msshams: I don't think ext4 is causing that
<Ciros> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<^Phantom^> tyler_d, http://pastebin.com/d715b5588
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, you need to sudo X -config xrog.conf.test
<zaccour> since canonical no longer provides support for xfce, where do xubuntu updates come from?
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: thats a good message... backups are nice :)
<^Phantom^> um...
<^Phantom^> what do i do now?
<msshams> lstarnes: when i install ubuntu 9.04 with ext4 file system, generally every day, my laptop crashed and must be restart
<agoole> does anyone know how I can go about to disable a key on my keyboard ?
<msshams> lstarnes: what do you think?
<lstarnes> msshams: did you ever use 9.04 installed from scratch without ext4?
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu How do I scroll up?
<^Phantom^> the effects and stuff are still missing (tyler_d)
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, scroll up to?
<^Phantom^> wait
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: if its finished press alt-ctrl-f1 together, then type sudo -s and do /etc/init.d/gdm restart... or alternately press ctrl-alt-backspace :)
<^Phantom^> oh, okay
<zaccour> since canonical no longer provides support for xfce, where do xubuntu updates come from?
<orange-wedge> good night everyone!
<glicks> damn why is ekiga so hard to get working
<agoole> orange-wedge: night
<^Phantom^> sl
<coolkourt> carpediem: how often are you on the chats?
<tyler_d> night wedgie
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu The beginning of this thing...  Like I run the command, and what happens is it comes up with this X.Org wiki link...
<calliope> daftykins: I finally made the paste bin   http://pastebin.ca/1420121
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, are you on GUI?
<_recusr> thanks everyone!
<Hiemanshu> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu It says "Fatal Server Error:  Server is already active for display 0"
<daftykins> cool calliope just checking
<tyler_d> wow...
<tyler_d> nothing on gnome display manager?
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, i told you need to quit the GUI
<chillgates1> hiemanshu = himanshu on several forums ?? :P
<Hiemanshu> chillgates1, no i run by him89 on forums :)
<msshams> lstarnes: sorry, can you repeat your last sentences? i disconnected from Net.
<zaccour> since canonical no longer provides support for xfce, where do xubuntu updates come from?
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu I hit Ctrl + Alt + F1...  And it brought up the prompt...
<chillgates1> saw some posts allover indian forums with that name
<lstarnes> msshams: did you ever use 9.04 installed from scratch without ext4?
<MoreGone> hey guys, when I leave my comp on during the day (with no activity) when I come home its running harder then when I ever use it
<chillgates1> himanshu sounds indian
<calliope> oh no where is hastykins?
<lstarnes> zaccour: when did they stop supporting xfce?
<msshams> lstarnes: No
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu But I figured out Ctrl + Alt + F7 will bring me back here...
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, yes you need to login and enter /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<daftykins> yep calliope it's using the "chrome" driver, so you can force it to vesa and hopefully something will change. you can do this by hitting alt+f2, typing "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and in the "Device" section enter a new line that reads: Driver   "vesa" within it. pastebin the file if you're not sure how to do it
<lstarnes> msshams: then it might be something else in 9.04
<tyler_d> MoreGone: you need to run (from terminal) top, and see whats running
<calliope> few a typo
<zaccour> lstarnes, i thought they just support gnome now
<Hiemanshu> chillgates1, yes i am Indian
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu I did all that.
<lstarnes> zaccour: xubuntu still gets updates as do all variants of ubuntu
<Hiemanshu> and then also do sudo killall X
<lstarnes> zaccour: the only difference between xubuntu and regular ubuntu is the default packages
<chillgates1> installed ubuntu9 3 days back. just playing around.
<lmiller> Greetings, I have a PNG that is the same ratio as an A4 page ... is there an easy way I can directly convert the PNG to a PDF?
<tyler_d> MoreGone: more information on this would be required before anything could be done... alternate for gui is 'system-->Administrator-->System Monitor'
<MoreGone> tyler_d I'm using less then 10% processor and less then 10% mem
<mikechelen> anyone know of other programs similar to virtual keyboard for midi?
<msshams> lstarnes: what do you think, sometimes when i use firefox, evolution, pidgin, Glipper, Dictionary, together, ubuntu crash. but some times without running any of this packages ubuntu crashed!
<^Phantom^> tyler_d, you rock
<lstarnes> msshams: check your system logs
<^Phantom^> i can re-enable settings now
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: I fake it. :)
<MoreGone> tyler_d how can I tell if its the HDD or the processor fan?
<lstarnes> msshams: usually they're in /var/log/syslog and similarly named files
<^Phantom^> You didn't fake it that time.
<Hiemanshu> MoreGone, if the HDD activity light blinks it HDD
<msshams> lstarnes: what phrases must be searched there?
<chillgates1> what is most popular audio player in linux ?
<Hiemanshu> chillgates1, amarok
<Hiemanshu> !amarok | chillgates1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok
<_0x783czar> chillgates1: Rythymbox
<chillgates1> amarok opens but not playing anything :(
<daftykins> but also try Rhythmbox and Banshee chillgates1
<lstarnes> msshams: just look for anything that looks bad
<tyler_d> MoreGone: I'm unsure of how to tell hard drive activity
<Hiemanshu> chillgates1, you need to install xine
<Hiemanshu> !info xine
<ubottu> Package xine does not exist in jaunty
<chillgates1> i am trying vlc. really rocking like i dont want to go back xp lol
<Wolf23> help please! my friend select my movies files and hit delete and everything empty?is there a way to restore them?
<coolkourt> i can say i get an alright battery length on my ubuntu installation
<Hiemanshu> chillgates1, yes VLC is good
<bluejeans> chillgates1, xmms for linux.. but this is offtopic
<tyler_d> MoreGone: however lm-sensors will allow you to monitor cpu temp and such
<J-_> xmms is deprecated.
<chillgates1> xmms looks crappy. installed and didnt find good
<J-_> Try audacious.
<Hiemanshu> chillgates1, amarok or VLC are the bst
<enovativ> in settinv up my wireless conneciton on my laptop running ubuntu 8.04 ...what is : "open system" auth and "shared key" auth ?
<Hiemanshu> best
<Hiemanshu> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bluejeans> J-_, yes it is.. but still by far the most popupar historically.. still hs many users today
<lmiller> convert does it perfectly, thanks
<MoreGone> tyler_d I think its the HDD, my CPU fan just inst big enough to make this much noise IMO
<chillgates1> vlc with equalizers and and 6 db gain is fantastic
<^Phantom^> Dude everything's back the way it was before!!!  Thanks dude!
<coolkourt> password for network
<enovativ> in settinv up my wireless conneciton on my laptop running ubuntu 8.04 ...what is : "open system" auth and "shared key" auth ?
<Hiemanshu> !vlc | chillgates1
<ubottu> chillgates1: please see above
<Sarai> I can't boot my computer- it keeps saying "grub error 21" but I haven't done any partitioning or dual booting since my last fresh install...
<tyler_d> MoreGone: first thing you should be doing is backup then... and work it from there
<J-_> bluejeans: audacious is similar.
<J-_> and it's in the repos.
<tyler_d> MoreGone: I'm picky on info.. hw raid 10 with 6 drives
<alf> Enter text here...mujer que hable español
<lstarnes> !es | alf
<ubottu> alf: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bluejeans> J-_, yes it is.. but the question was for popular
<tyler_d> MoreGone: hard-drives are cheap nowadays.
<MoreGone> tyler_d, no doubt lol
<xangua> alf: this is not a chat room
<Vatie> tyler_d, 6? Man. Haha.
<chillgates1> ok i saved that players list ubottu
<Cryptic_Bat> !channel emergency
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MoreGone> tyler_d, yeah I was planning to get a TB external soon anyhow, guess sooner then later
<chillgates1> lol
<chuck_> agoole,  you still having problem logging into X
<tyler_d> MoreGone: I would say try this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 I am doing it right now, and appears to be extremely simple
<^Phantom^> Now, I have a clock issue.
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: more please?
<chillgates1> installed realplayer 11 now. it didnt put any shortcut. how to start that
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu: It keeps coming up with this error that Display 0 is already in use...
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, you are not shutting down X properly
<tyler_d> chillgates1: open a terminal and type which realplayer.. or alternately $(find / -name "real*" -print | more) as sudo :)
<^Phantom^> Every time I boot into ubuntu, the time is one hour behind.  I keep having to move it forward an hour every time i boot up.  Is there any way I can fix that?
<lstarnes> ^Phantom^: check what your timezone is set to
<Vatie> Hiemanshu, would a ps aux|grep X command do him any good to manually kill all X proccesses?
<enovativ> in setting up my wireless conneciton on my laptop running ubuntu 8.04 ...what is : "open system" auth and "shared key" auth ?
<Wolf23> Help please! ow can i restore my folders documents from trash?
<^Phantom^> it's set to GMT-07:00
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: do me a favor and from terminal "alt-f2" "xterm" type hwclock
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu I put in the commands you gave me.  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"  (stops the window manager), then I get the error after "sudo X -config xorg.conf.test"
<Hiemanshu> Vatie, killall X should do it
<lstarnes> Vatie: that would reveal the necessary PIDs
<Sarai> Sorry, don't mean to be pushy, but... unable to boot, error 21, no partitions, full ubuntu install
<^Phantom^> I wonder if I just need to enable DST
<xangua> Wolf23: go to trash> right clic> restore
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, after the gdm stop type in killall X
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, sudo killall X
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu Then the x -config command?
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: I am curious to know if your hardware clock is off... , I would verify your dst and timezone
<chillgates1> tyle_d also a bot ?
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, yes
<chuck_> enovativ, open system no passkey shared key need passkey
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu And how do I get the GDM back up and going if this should fail?
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu Without a restart, that is.
<Hiemanshu> instead of stop change it to start
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu I did that..  Gave me a similar Display 0 error
<Cryptic_Bat> Yhese Old Deminsion 4600 series desktops from dell absolutely rock with ubuntu+lxde
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu Except it asked me if I wanted a different number
<tyler_d> the1corrupted: .... you can boot into gdm without the use of /etc/X11/xorg.conf back this file up and fire up gdm if all else fails
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, its X then, you need to shut it down properly
<Hiemanshu> the1corrupted, i ll be back soon
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu Alright.
<chillgates1> tyler_d
<tyler_d> chillgates1: yo
<the1corrupted> Vatie: I'm trying this now...
<chillgates1> thought u r bot man
<chillgates1> :P
<tyler_d> chillgates1: saw that I was wondering ???
<chillgates1> pressed alt + f2 and typed realplay
<chillgates1> it worked
<tyler_d> chillgates1: sold nicely performed
<sarutobisensey> jaja
<sarutobisensey> señores quienes son
<tyler_d> !languages | sarutobisensey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages
<sarutobisensey> 0/
<^Phantom^> Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.
<tyler_d> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sarutobisensey> you only read english?
<^Phantom^> But you know what?  I'm okay with setting the clock each time I log on.
<^Phantom^> Thank you anyway.
<xangua> !es | sarutobisensey
<ubottu> sarutobisensey: please see above
<tyler_d> sarutobisensey: and I do that poorly most times ;)
<xangua> ubottu: !es | sarutobisensey
<ubottu> sarutobisensey: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * ^Phantom^ goes back to doing whatever it was that he was doing before he messed up his display stuff.
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: have fun man
<sarutobisensey> do you want that I go away?
<jaypur> DasEi, are you there?
<^Phantom^> Oh, one last question, though (for now):  Is it safe to organize files on a windows drive from within ubuntu?
<tyler_d> sarutobisensey: no no... if you can type and read english.. then hang out... but most here don't speak spanish(I assume)
<J-_> ^Phantom^: System > admin > time and date should probably set it proper, no?
<^Phantom^> Like, for example, documents in the 'My Documents' folder?
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: dangerous... I wouldn't recommend it w/o a backup
<sarutobisensey> and doutch? do you speak doutch?
<tyler_d> sarutobisensey: I speak english and bad english
<lstarnes> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu Killall didn't work.  It said there was no "X"
<Vatie> Phantom, I've had mixed with that, I mounted a NTFS drive once and nothing happened next time I tried I corrupted the disc.
<^Phantom^> really?
<echosystm> i have a question
<echosystm> lets say i build a program from source
<sarutobisensey> tyler_d I speak a bad english too
<echosystm> is there any way to have that program downlaod new source and recompile automagically?
<tyler_d> I build a program from source
<bc> anyone taken computer science at Stanford?
<^Phantom^> so even organizing some pictures into categories with folders is a bad idea?
<FPSDavid> hi i just tried to upgrade my mythbuntu and for whatever reason i couldn't get it to work (log: http://pastebin.com/df8a34e1 )
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: w/o backup.. yes
<echosystm> i mean in the same way that programs from the repo work
<sarutobisensey> what distro so you use?
<tyler_d> echosystm: not that I know of.. unless contested
<echosystm> right
<^Phantom^> What exactly makes it so dangerous?
<Name141> how do you change which module/driver/whatever a device uses ?
<echosystm> so there is no way to say, add an SVN server to the repo list
<the1corrupted> Vatie: You sure I shouldn't kill XCPU?
<echosystm> and ahve ubuntu automatically get and build new versions?
<Sarai> aahh, seriously guys... I'm having to use a MAC x\  I don't have a liveCD right this moment is there any way to find out what's causing the error 21? I'm afraid my hard drive bit the dust
<sarutobisensey> I use windows Vista
<^Phantom^> It's so nice doing it from under ubuntu though...
<tyler_d> the1corrupted: , Vatie mind if I take a shot at this one ??
<the1corrupted> sarutobisensey EEW!
<lstarnes> echosystm: that wouldn't work.  you could create a cron job that does automatic source updating, recompilation, and installation
<IMTheNachoMan> hey guys...
<Vatie> Be my guest.
<echosystm> ok
<lstarnes> echosystm: however, no such system is native to ubuntu
<IMTheNachoMan> does ubuntu livecd have apache/php on it?
<chuck_> echosystm, am sure you can write a script to do it,
<tyler_d> the1corrupted: k, gimme a 1 sentence breakdown if you would please mang
<IMTheNachoMan> so i can quickly set up a quick test server?
<DShepherd> is firefox hogging memory for anyone else? (jaunty user here)
<bc> Name141: it has to be built for use with your kernel, but I believe you're wanting lsmod, rmmod, etc
<lstarnes> echosystm: arch, gentoo, and some others do have such systems
<sarutobisensey> see you people
<^Phantom^> seriously, tyler_d, what makes it so dangerous?
<lstarnes> IMTheNachoMan: I think the server edition does
<Name141> bc: I did rmmod e1000e, modprob e1000 , but soon as I restart, it goes back to e1000e
<tyler_d> ^Phantom^: ntfs is a windows thing... I do it.. but I have backups out the... ear.
<the1corrupted> tyler_d: Basically, I apparently need to configure my xorg.conf, but the last few times I did, my system crashed in a gruesome irrecoverable manner.  So now I'm trying to test a xorg.conf.test file to see if it'll work without crashing the whole system (for the fourth time)
<Name141> modprobe*
<IMTheNachoMan> lstarnes: ahh cool. thanks
<bc> Name141: man -k modules
<Vatie> Phantom, I'm pretty sure it has to do with Unix file permissions and NTFS not liking them. You should be ok if you copy the files off the NTFS drive? (correct me if i'm wrong)
<Name141> bc: In windows?
<tyler_d> the1corrupted: what are you attempting to configure within xorg exactly, and what type of video card please?
<StreetDog> Hi
<dyess0021> 12:18:08 AM) ssd7: I am
<dyess0021> (12:18:24 AM) ssd7: wow, I haven't seen a Netsplit notice in a long time
<dyess0021> (12:19:44 AM) dyess0021: do you know much about wireless in ubunta
<dyess0021> (12:20:02 AM) ssd7: i know some.  what's your question?
<dyess0021> (12:20:26 AM) dyess0021:    	 	 	 	 	 	   I am trying to maby swap to ubunta slowly, I have it on mine and my daughters and the wireless works fine, I put it on my wif's and it won't show her card
<FloodBot1> dyess0021: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bc> Name141: man modules
<StreetDog> godd night
<the1corrupted> tyler_d: Not a video card.  Alps touchpad.
<Name141> bc: I don't have a "man" in windows.
<^Phantom^> What if I copy said files to an SD card from within windows, and then organize it in ubuntu on the card?
<bc> Name141: in ubuntu, in the terminal
<^Phantom^> Is that dangerous?
<StreetDog> How can I recover some files from a deleted ext3 partition? I need some directions, please
<Name141> bc: I can not connect, due to the crappy module used for my NIC in Ubuntu
<Name141> or whatever they did after Hardy
<bc> Name141: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<dyess002>  sorr
<dyess002> sorry
<the1corrupted> tyler_d but if it's important, I have ATI Radeon.
<tyler_d> the1corrupted: ok... first and foremost start by moving your xorg please.... so do `sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.test /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak`
<dyess002> i should have asked before i posted that
<^Phantom^> or what if i make a copy of the said files on the sd card with ubuntu then organize them there, and put them back on from under windows?
<StreetDog> someone? recover files from a deleted partition?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] Issuing the command gnome-session-properties, the GNOME terminal warns: "could not read /home/<username>/.config/autostart/qstart.desktop: No such file or directory." What program should  qstart.desktop point to?
<dyess002> i ned some wireless help
<sysdoc> StreetDog, testdisk
<the1corrupted> tyler_d Is that making my test Xorg into a backup Xorg?
<tyler_d> the1corrupted: that may be important ty... then I would like you to do `ps -ef | grep -i gdm | awk '{ print $2 }'
<tyler_d> yes it is
<bc> Name141: this will be of great help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<Vatie> Phantom, That seems like it would work, as I've never had any issues with fat partitions and ubuntu. And use a thumb drive interchangably between a ubuntu and windows machine.
<FPSDavid> hi i just tried to upgrade my mythbuntu and for whatever reason i couldn't get it to work (log: http://pastebin.com/df8a34e1 )
<chuck_> StreetDog, photorec works good i forget where i got you can google it
<StreetDog> thanks sysdoc, thanks chuck_
<tyler_d> the1corrupted: at this point I would like you to type sudo -s
<tyler_d> then type kill -9 with all the numbers that were displayed before
<enovativ> in setting up my wireless conneciton on my laptop running ubuntu 8.04 ...what is : "open system" auth and "shared key" auth ?
<tyler_d> the1corrupted: spaces in between the numbers will do just fine
<^Phantom^> I actually plan on permanently moving them to the sd card from within windows so that i can save new ones to the folders from any computer.
<Name141> bc: what am I looking for?
<^Phantom^> Well, thank you for your help.  Now I'm going to boot into windows and get some help with it.
<the1corrupted> tyler_d 3035 3036 3043 5243
<chuck_> enovativ, In case you missed it the last time open system no passkey shared key need passkey
<enovativ> chuck_: thank you very much !
<glicks> anyone here use ekiga?
<tyler_d> the1corrupted: so type `sudo kill -9 3035 3036 3043 5243`
<glicks> im trying to see if it works for me
<glicks> cna someone call me or cna i call someone else?
<the1corrupted> tyler_d Just so we're clear...  My xorg.conf (the current one) is the unmodified version, and the xorg.conf.bak is the modified one.  This is ok?
<FPSDavid> can anyone help me?
<andrewfree> Hey im reading this  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/7986-proftpd-welcome-msg.html  and the path Giro talks about is not on my computer..
<tyler_d> the1corrupted:  then I need you type if [ $(cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager) == $(which gdm) ] ; then echo "good"; fi;
<FPSDavid> its probably simple but i'm a total noob
<andrewfree> FPSDavid: what?
<FPSDavid> hi i just tried to upgrade my mythbuntu and for whatever reason i couldn't get it to work (log: http://pastebin.com/df8a34e1 )
<Vatie> FPSDavid, Just state your question, if someone can help they probably will.
<tyler_d> the1corrupted: I don't want a single file named xorg.conf located within /etc/X11/
<FPSDavid> ^^
<tyler_d> the1corrupted: if there is you need to move it to .bak or such
<Vatie> !jtr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jtr
<knoxville> JRT is SICK
<knoxville> who needs to know about JTR
<jamescarr> hmmm
<bc> FPSDavid: I don't know anything about the method you're going about this, nor MythTV, but what file type is /cdrom/cdromupgrade and does it exist?
<andrewfree> !info apt-get
<ubottu> Package apt-get does not exist in jaunty
<Vatie> Haha, actually I didn't realize it was John. I've never seen that abbreviation used didn't know what it was
<jaypur> couldnt get my sound to work, see that i'll have to go back to xp....
<bc> FPSDavid: (after it's mounted)
<FPSDavid> bc, i'm not sure, i just did exactly as this says: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<bc> FPSDavid: paste the output of `ls -la /media/cdrom0`
<FPSDavid> ok hold on, i'm upgrading to fix a bug where the network adapter doesnt work
<FPSDavid> so i gotta copy the output to a flash drive in the other room and come back
<hassanakevazir> anyone know what happened to TOR?
<JacobSingh> I have a broken key.  How can I configure Ubuntu to map a less used key - like right control or something - to be my underscore / hyphen key?
<josh43> AUGH
<Vatie> hasssan..., you mean torproject.org ?
<josh43> WHy does 9.04 have to auto detect the monitor??? I have a fully configured xorg.conf, and still I need to plug a monitor in to boot properly
<FPSDavid> actually bc, i can mount it here and show you what i saw
<glicks> can anyone help me test out ekiga?
<hassanakevazir> Vatie, yea, no sign of it in the jaunty repository
<bc> JacobSingh: look into xmodmap
<JacobSingh> bc: thanks
<tyler_d> the1corrupted: once you have completed this please run  $(cat /proc/bus/input/devices) and pastebin the results, I am going for a smoke and a beer; will be back in < 10mins
<FPSDavid> bc: http://www.1337society.com/mb-mount.jpg these are the files i saw
<josh43> Can _anyone_ give me any type of real information on stopping this behaviour? I just want it to start up in 1024x768 when there is no monitor connected
<Vatie> hassan, I think, it had some wierd compatability issue with Jaunty. Lemme try to find the bug report.
<hassanakevazir> Vatie, Thanks, its okay, I'll look for the bug report then
<bc> FPSDavid: see if you can find the location of cdromupgrade using `find /media/cdrom0 -name cdromupgrade`
<FPSDavid> kk
<FPSDavid> nothing, bc
<bc> FPSDavid: what is the name of the .iso? you may have the wrong one.
<bc> FPSDavid: nevermind I see it
<bc> FPSDavid: you *probably* need the .iso with "alternate" in the name
<FPSDavid> i saw that part
<the1corrupted> tyler_d: Removing the "xorg.conf" led my system to freeze.  Lucky me for backing up this time.  However, I seem to be running just fine under the modified xorg.conf
<FPSDavid> but i didnt see a mythbuntu one w/ that
<FPSDavid> http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
<bc> FPSDavid: may be an obvious question, but no optical drive right?
<cgkades> josh43: one sec i may have the answer for you
<FPSDavid> yeah, no optical :(
<bc> FPSDavid: hang on
<andrewfree> anyone know how to change the welcome.msg on proFTPD
<the1corrupted> tyler_d Still didn't solve the touchpad, though
<tentativechaos> Hello I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on a flash drive, but I'm having trouble, if anybody would be willing to help please IM on AIM. My aim name is tentativechaos
<cgkades> josh43: read /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and check out the man file referenced in it
<lasdfas> what is mythbuntu
<cgkades> josh43: it should help solve your problem
<cgkades> "should"
<chuck_> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<bc> FPSDavid: no dice, looks like they haven't put up an alternate for 9.04 yet. http://dk2.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso
<SandGorgon> anybdy here with an ATI IXP sound chipset? I have bad problems with it on 9.04 (thinkpad R51e)
<bc> FPSDavid: give it a few days, one may appear :)
<FPSDavid> does that mean i'm fucked?
<digitaldynamix> andrewfree http://lmgtfy.com/?q=change+proftpd+welcome+msg
<FPSDavid> they put up the regular versions on april 23 :(
<bc> FPSDavid: does your 8.10 (presumably) work as is for now?
<roboost1> hey, how can i set the ubuntu 9 to startup in no graphic mode (instad of init 5 to do it init 3 but to be able to boot it by command line with gui) ?
<andrewfree> digitaldynamix: ha funny, and I have done that the file its saying to change does not exist. Dont be a dick.
<FPSDavid> bc: i'm upgrading to fix this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/341183
<digitaldynamix> andrewfree then create it
<FPSDavid> the machine has no internet
<FPSDavid> :(
<FPSDavid> until that is upgraded
<andrewfree> digitaldynamix: in what path?
<FPSDavid> and the download link doesnt work
<tyler_d> the1corrupted: can you please pastebin your xorg.conf for me coupled with the output of  $(cat /proc/bus/input/devices)
<andrewfree> digitaldynamix: The path it says to use it not even a path
<tentativechaos> anybody willing to help me with install of 7.10 on a flashdrive?
<tentativechaos> please
<lstarnes> tentativechaos: 7.10?
<the1corrupted> tyler_d Command not found
<tyler_d> sorry sudo  cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<saxonjf> How do you install fonts in 9.04?  Help!
<tentativechaos> gutsy gibbor (og gusty gibbon)
<tentativechaos> *or
<lstarnes> tentativechaos: that release isn't supported anymore
<bc> FPSDavid: I have a feel it may be a lot of packages, but you could *try* installing linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 and its dependencies, but I have no idea what effect that might have. It could work just fine. Got backup?
<bc> FPSDavid: s/feel/feeling/
<FPSDavid> bc: i have no idea what that means lol
<tentativechaos> so that's why trying to install a component doesn't work then eh?
<FPSDavid> bc: like can i download that modules thing to my flash drive then install it or what?
<digitaldynamix> andrewfree its on this webpage http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/228
<tentativechaos> oh well. Thanks :D
<FPSDavid> bc: i'm seriously a noob, when i first setup mythbuntu it just worked, but the mobo/cpu died and i replaced them
<digitaldynamix> andrewfree if its not there, create it
<chuck_> FPSDavid, Without putting my nose in your business my Brother has mythbuntu on a box he went thru the trouble of upgrading and did not see any improvement
<digitaldynamix> andrewfree its just a welcome file nothing special very easy
<FPSDavid> chuck_: i need the upgrade to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/341183
<bc> FPSDavid: e.g. download the .deb files for linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24, then dpkg -i <path to .deb file>, etc.. it will complain, and you'll need to install other packages first (i.e. dependencies). But I'd make sure you have some kind of back up first. If not, then I'd wait it out.
<raven_> good morning - is it possibe to open/mount partimage-image-files manually as like as tar-files to extract some files? tnx
<the1corrupted> tyler_d: http://paste.ubuntu.com/170255/ -- Bus Inputs
<the1corrupted> tyler_d: http://paste.ubuntu.com/170256/ -- Xorg.conf
<levidos_> is there a limitation how many dots can be in a domain name? e.g. www.test.example.com.us is valid?
<bc> FPSDavid: I'm guessing that's why this machine isn't networked
<lstarnes> levidos_: I don't think so
<saxonjf> How do you go about saving your username and password in 9.04?
<FPSDavid> bc: it used to be networked until i replaced the motherboard, and the onboard nic doesnt work
<Humos> I have a Dell computer, would I want the Dell ISO ?
<lstarnes> Humos: you don't necessarily need it
<bc> FPSDavid: I'm assuming you have tossed around the idea of adding a nic
<Humos> lstarnes: Could I get it if I wanted to?
<lstarnes> Humos: I think so
<FPSDavid> i've thought about it bc, but i dont have one, nor do i want to buy one just to fix it
<Humos> lstarnes: Or is it non-free if you got another OS?
<matheus> gg
<bc> FPSDavid: but on the other hand, adding an optical drive would make this all go away
<bc> FPSDavid: I completely understand
<FPSDavid> yeah, i probably should just do that
<FPSDavid> i have an extra one somewhere
<madcompg33k> Hiemanshu, (in case you're there...or anyone else who may know the answer ^_^) so I installed webmin, tried going to https://localhost:10000 and it says localhost:10000 uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is is not trusted because it is self signed. (Error code: sec_error_untrusted_issuer)
<Humos> lstarnes: How would I go about finding the Dell ISO?
<crash1hd> hmm should I use cygwin or xing? or is there something better and easier to use (using putty to connect to server via ssh)
<Hiemanshu> madcompg33k, just accept it
<lstarnes> Humos: I do not know
<Hiemanshu> madcompg33k, add an expection
<Vatie> madcompg33k, Just accept
<bc> FPSDavid: unless you know how to fix it, dpkg -i might cause more pain than adding the optical drive
<lstarnes> Humos: the official ubuntu isos should work fine
<Hiemanshu> madcompg33k, its your own server so you can trust that thing dont worry
<Humos> lstarnes: They don't for my NIC
<lstarnes> Humos: what model is that NIC?
<madcompg33k> ah, kk, ty again ^_^
<FPSDavid> bc:i'm gonna burn it and give it a shot, i'll report back
<Humos> lstarnes: intel (R) 82562V-2
<Humos> 10/100
<the1corrupted> Hiemanshu Well, I'm gonna head off...  Nothing was accomplished today really...  Except now GSynaptics thinks SHMConfig is disabled, which it isn't (both in fdi files and xorg.conf)
<bc> FPSDavid: good luck!
<enterneo> my firefox profile seems to have got damaged (no session seems to get created, so i am not able to login to any service), although the browser is working when I login using the guest session, I checked, I do not have a .firefox directory in my /home, how do I reset my browser?
<Humos> lstarnes: it worked fine in Hardy, but Intrepid/Jaunty it doesn't
<lstarnes> enterneo: isn't it in ~/.mozilla/firefox/ ?
<andrewfree> digitaldynamix: yea what im saying is thats not showing up
<madcompg33k> Hiemansu, ...it works now hehe, ty again =^_^=
<andrewfree> like when I login
<roboost1> how can i set the runlevel of ubuntu ?
<enterneo> lstarnes, oh!, should I just delete .mozilla and restart the browser?
<tyler_d> the1corrupted: you need to change the value /dev/input/event5 to /dev/input/input8 on line 58
<Hiemanshu> madcompg33k, no problem
<tyler_d> lmao
<lstarnes> enterneo: you should just need to delete the firefox directory in there instead of all of .mozilla
<tyler_d> I love it when that happens..
<lstarnes> Humos: is that wired or wireless?
<Humos> lstarnes: wired
<lstarnes> Humos: it should probably work with the e100 module
<Humos> lstarnes: it loads up e1000e
<crash1hd> anyone use cygwin
<enterneo> lstarnes, works now, thanks ;)
<Hiemanshu> off topic anyone here tried Widnows 7?
<Humos> lstarnes: and it starts to blink at the router, like high traffic.  Never connects, and wont do anything but blink
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, yeah i have used that
<knoxville> crash1hd, yeah I used it for my windows sytems
<matheus> ohhh
<Humos> lstarnes: on the rare event it does work, if I restart the router/switch or modem it wont reconnect to the network
<matheus> cygwin crash in my windows
<Humos> lstarnes: this didn't happen in hardy
<crash1hd> knoxville, Hiemanshu ok what is the easiest way using putty to allow remote x displays seems when I run it I get the window but no title bar
<knoxville> matheus, what version of win?
<matheus> Win XP SP3
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, you want an X display?
<Humos> lstarnes: also, it looks like you have to download the big bad booty daddy Dell DVD Iso
<enterneo> what firefox version is the default on 9.04 btw?
<Humos> lstarnes: 1.8 GBs (crazy big)
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, yes
<matheus> but i install VMWare Workstation and compiling my programs there
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, why not use VNC?
<matheus> with Debian
<Humos> lstarnes: would it be possible to revert back to the same 'module' or 'driver' or whatever it is called in linux as hardy?
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, got that working trying to get just x window programs working
<xero> Hey does somebody feel like helping me with aircrack and finding the right patched drivers for my card?
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, you mean the programs in cygwin crash?
<lstarnes> Humos: you would need to use the modules that work with the version of ubuntu that you have
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, it was working just no title bars on any programs
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, cygwin is what I have running
<lstarnes> Humos: try e100 instead of e1000e
<Humos> lstarnes: it don't work.  It don't work in Fedora10 either.
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, which is why I have to use x11vnc for my vnc connection
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, ahhh how did you install the progs in them?
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, but its slow
<Humos> lstarnes: How would I change out the modules from e1000e to e100 ?
<maxagaz> I have a video controller pci card installed in my computer, i can see it with lspci, how to know if it works or not ?
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, if you want a GUI get VMWare Server / Virtualbox
<Humos> lstarnes: rmmod e1000e , modprobe e100 ?
<lstarnes> Humos: sudo rmmod e1000e && sudo modprobe e100
<xero> Does anybody know the proper patch for my card in aircrack it is a Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
<Hiemanshu> cygwin cannot handle a lot
<Hiemanshu> !cygwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cygwin
<CoasterMaster> If lsusb reports my USB device as "Bus 004 Device 002: ID 03eb:2104 Atmel Corp. AVR ISP mkII", how can I tell where that corresponds to in /dev?
<Humos> lstarnes: OK, but what about after it restarts ?  It goes back to e1000e
<lstarnes> Humos: if that works, you can add e100 to /etc/modules and add a blacklist entry somewhere for e1000e
<Humos> OK
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, I think the issue with cygwin and the title bars is compiz
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, you installed compiz too? With compiz off does it work?
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, do you have the windows borders?
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, have not tried it yet
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, no
<Humos> lstarnes: So I should try rmmod e1000e | modprobe e100 , add e100 to /etc/modules , then blacklist e1000e , and finally restart ?
<jigp> hello Istarnes you around?
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, it the windows decorator thats gone
<lstarnes> jigp: yes (with a lowercase L)
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, only on the cygwin the local x display is fine
<xero> :(
<lstarnes> Humos: don't add it to /etc/modules or blacklist e1000e until you have tested e100
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, you mean cygwin displays fine but the VNC is bad?
<Humos> lstarnes: how do I test it ?
<hanasaki> what is a soft lockup?
<Humos> lstarnes: will it automatically bring up the network ?
<lstarnes> Humos: try to connect to the internet with it
<DRKPablo> g
<xero> A soft lock up is one that doesnt end in a crash
<glicks> hey anyone have experience getting a usb headset working with ubuntu
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, nope vnc displays fine but cygwin isnt working
<glicks> in edition to my speakers?
<lstarnes> Humos: you might need to also do sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<Humos> OK
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, i am confused
<Humos> I'll give it a try
<matheus> <glicks>headset is a proble lolll
<hanasaki> xero:  lockup like two processes waiting on the same resource?
<matheus> * problem
<matheus> <glicks>mine dont working too
<glicks> matheus, hmm
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, ok I have vnc working with x11vnc no problems (just slow) its working fine
<glicks> matheus, ok, i guess linux doesnt have good usb headset support :(
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, cygwin I think I am not 100% sure on how to use (reinstalling atm cause it wouldnt even load)
<hanasaki> I got a soft lockup with a console msg and hang on beagled and a cp command.. what could cause that?
<lstarnes> !blacklist | Humos
<ubottu> Humos: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<matheus> <glicks> i compiling and recompiling new modules alsa and nothing ....
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, I want to be able to load up programs on my windows xp desktop from my ubuntu server like firefox or xeyes
<lstarnes> crash1hd: it may be easier to run Xming
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, but when I did have it working it would load without any border or title bar
<crash1hd> lstarnes, I was wondering which is easier / better Xming or cygwin
<Hiemanshu> crash1hd, you mean the vnc client is on cygwin?
<lstarnes> crash1hd: Xming doesn't need cygwin
<crash1hd> Hiemanshu, no the vnc client is on windows the same as cygwin
<xero> damn it....
<xero> does anybody know anything about aircrack?
<Hiemanshu> xero, yes
<crash1hd> lstarnes, is Xming smaller?
<xero> do you know what driver patch i need for http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/kernel-panic-soft-lockup-detected-565994/
<punknroll> can i remove NetworkManager in Jaunty, becaue I have to do /etc/init.d/networking restart to get online after upgrade
<xero> oops
<xero> sorry
<lstarnes> crash1hd: it's a native port
<xero> Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter *
<crash1hd> lstarnes, will it work with puttys ssh
<xero> thats what i meant to put
<lstarnes> crash1hd: it should work with putty's x forwarding
<Hiemanshu> xero, atheros should work
<crash1hd> lstarnes, the same way cygwin was :)
<xero> just any one though?
<Hiemanshu> xero, did you get the madwifi drivers?
<crash1hd> lstarnes, will give it a try
<xero> thats what is confusing me
<xero> they have like 20
<xero> no i didnt
<Hiemanshu> get ath5k then
<Hiemanshu> !info ath5k
<ubottu> Package ath5k does not exist in jaunty
<xero> ok and madwifi you said?
<Hiemanshu> !info madwifi
<ubottu> Package madwifi does not exist in jaunty
<jigp> lstarnes : how to set a permanent away msg in a certain client?like now when i type /away msg_here, irc client and bitle ym account will both away..i want just ym bitlbee to be away not the irc...
<xero> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ComunisTico> hi there.. i got a problem with a usb hard drive...  i cant get it to work with jaunty
<Hiemanshu> xero, yes madwifi
<xero> wow thanks
<lstarnes> jigp: /away -one away message here
<Hiemanshu> xero is it in built or external?
<Zintas> wonder if you guys in here could help me with a debian squeeze xorg issue, i know that i should be asking this in #debian, but its dead in there....
<jigp> lstarnes : yeah but my irc will also away :(
<lstarnes> jigp: while in the window for bitlbee
<lstarnes> jigp: note the -one
<ComunisTico> #j kubuntu
<jigp> ahhhhhh lstarnes i got it :)
<ComunisTico> #j /kubuntu
<jigp> lstarnes : let me try sec
<lstarnes> crash1hd: /j #kubuntu
<andrewfree> Im using proFTPD and I got DisplayConnect working but the DisplayLogin option does not work, as in they see a message when they connect but now when they login..
<lstarnes> crash1hd: oops, that was to ComunisTico
<Hiemanshu> ComunisTico, its /j
<Patrique> hi, i'm trying to share a printer but it's not working at all. My printer's connected via usb to ubuntu1 and it's shared with ubuntu2 and perfectly working. But i can't share it with my vista computer.  what should i do?
<ComunisTico> <Hiemanshu> yeah :P long time i didnt use irc messed up lol
<jigp> lstarnes : wait..when i typre /account off in bitle my ym will disconnect...but if i type /account on i cannot connect to ym..i have to quit irc first so that i can connect to bitlbee ym...
<roahzy> Hello everyone, I was wondering what was the failsafe xorg program that launches if ubuntu can't successfully start up xorg? I need to run it manually... so what was it called?
<Hiemanshu> ComunisTico, no problem you swaped the symbols
<crash1hd> lstarnes, no problem :)
<jigp> lstarnes : how to log off ym and sign on again?and directly connect
<Patrique> The worst is that i can get a connection but i need to pass through ubuntu2...
<Hiemanshu> Patrique, you need to setup SAMBA
<Hiemanshu> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Hiemanshu> !samba | Patrique
<ubottu> Patrique: please see above
<glicks> anyone with ekiga and a webcam that can call me so i can verify that it works?
<lstarnes> jigp: you could use /disconnect bitlbee then /connect bitlbee
<ComunisTico> anyway.. anyone knows how i can get my usb drive to work? i do the "mount /media/***" like i always did and it keeps saying it doesent exist
<jigp> lstarnes : because i have to type /account off because the "away msg" will not be remove if i just type /away only. it wont remove the away msg. so i have to disconnect
<lstarnes> jigp: depending on how you have your network and server aliases set up those commanda may be different
<ComunisTico> but it appears on my screen on the recently pluggd devices :S
<lstarnes> jigp: /away should remove it
<Hiemanshu> ComunisTico, you on kubuntu
<ComunisTico> yeah
<Hiemanshu> ComunisTico, run mkdir /media/**** first
<ComunisTico> ok
<CoasterMaster> How can I find a USB device's block file inside /dev?
<jigp> lstarnes: nope it wont remove the away msg :( unless i will disconnect and reconnect my second ym account
<Hiemanshu> then mount /dev/sdb1 /media/***
<lstarnes> jigp: it should remove it
<andrewfree> CoasterMaster: run  fdisk -list and look for something with that size
<Hiemanshu> CoasterMaster, what USB Device is it?
<CoasterMaster> andrewfree: It's not actually a USB storage device
<S34l-Clvbb3r> glicks, install cheese from the repos and you can test it like that
<lstarnes> jigp: it works for me
<ComunisTico> <Hiemanshu> done that
<Patrique> well i configured samba but when i do cupsaddsmb -v -U root -a it tells me i need some windows drivers
<Hiemanshu> ComunisTico, still does not work?
<digitaldynamix> andrewfree u got it working
<andrewfree> hmm its not fdisk -list  what is the right command?
<CoasterMaster> Hiemanshu: It's a chip programmer.  lsusb reports this: ""Bus 004 Device 002: ID 03eb:2104 Atmel Corp. AVR ISP mkII"
<Patrique> and why i can share it through my second computer?
<andrewfree> digitaldynamix: Well I have a connect message, but not a login message
<Hiemanshu> CoasterMaster, it must be something like USB0 or something
<jigp> lstarnes : it wont work to me.i have two ym. i connect via bitlebee ssh and i have in desktop now.
<digitaldynamix> andrewfree dont worry your users still love u
<andrewfree> digitaldynamix: so like DisplayConnect  works but DisplayLogin    does not work  (they are from the conf file)
<ComunisTico> [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<ComunisTico> Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<ComunisTico> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<Hiemanshu> CoasterMaster, doesnt google show anything?
<FPSDavid> bc: pm
<Hiemanshu> ComunisTico, thats odd
<Sebboh> Hi.  When I run dpkg-reconfigure, it doesn't ask me what module I want to use for my video card.  It's trying to use VESA, no, I want to use nv.  What's the Ubuntu way to switch?
<Hiemanshu> did you use sudo?
<Patrique> the only way it's working it's to get my ubuntu1 to share my printer with my ubuntu2 and then reshare with my vista... it's normal?
<CoasterMaster> Hiemanshu: I couldn't find anything that worked...there are many things inside dev that being with usb, none of them /usb0
<jigp> lstarnes : how to delete the account in bitlebee?i forgot the password in bitlbee (i do register password.then if i connect i do identify password)
<jigp> lstarnes : not the ym account.im talking to bitlebee identification
<Hiemanshu> CoasterMaster, there was a way i cant remeber exactly how to do it
<lstarnes> jigp: you might need to make a new account
<Hiemanshu> Patrique, you need Samba
<Hiemanshu> !samba | Patrique
<ComunisTico> Hiemanshu, yeah i know. maybe anything i should chande in the fstab or mtab?
<Hiemanshu> ComunisTico, no nothing is required to change
<crash1hd> lstarnes, Xming works :) way better then cygwin its cool thanks :)
<CoasterMaster> If it helps, dmesg reports this when the device gets connected: [347561.144268] usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4 [347561.315123] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Patrique> Hiemanshu: lol i know i need samba... and as i said i tryied to configure it... but when i do cupsaddsmb -v -U root -a it says i need some windows drivers
<Hiemanshu> Patrique, you need to add the windows drivers of the printer
<Patrique> to add them where?
<Hiemanshu> so that when windows looks for drivers ubuntu knows what to give
<Hiemanshu> in the printer configuration
<glicks> does whats better songbird or rythembox?
<qiyong> is it wisdom to use the entire disk as / for several Ts and with lvm?
<Patrique> in samba?
<ComunisTico> Hiemanshu, tried again and it appeard only this this time "[mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<ComunisTico> mount: can't find /media/JIMENA in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Hiemanshu> ComunisTico, you need to do mount /dev/sdb1 /media /JIMENA
<FPSDavid> ok guys i burned the iso to a cd, and put it in
<FPSDavid> it doesnt autorun at all
<FPSDavid> what am i supposed to do now?
<knoxville> FPSDavid, it doesn't boot to the CD?
<jigp> lstarnes: how t o register in irssi? so that i will just type screen -rD jigp..then it will go to the irc and bitle chat
<FPSDavid> am i supposed to boot from CD to upgrade?
<knoxville> FPSDavid, boot to the CD if you want a fresh install
<FPSDavid> i'm trying to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<lstarnes> jigp: it should be the same way you registered the first time
<knoxville> FPSDavid, is it server or desktop edition?
<roahzy> How do I start up DisplayConfigGTK directly from command line? I don't have xorg running right now.
<Hiemanshu> FPSDavid, use dist-upgrade
<FPSDavid> knoxville: its mythbuntu
<FPSDavid> i cant, it has no network connection until i upgrade
<knoxville> FPSDavid, server or desktop edition?
<FPSDavid> some stupid bug w/ the mobo
<Hiemanshu> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Hiemanshu> FPSDavid, you cannot update via a CD
<knoxville> FPSDavid, that link is 4 u
<FPSDavid> desktop
<ComunisTico> Hiemanshu, thanks it did work. but one more question, how can i change the permisions? as i can read-only
<FPSDavid> i cant dist-upgrade
<xxploit> roahzy: if x isnt running you wont be able to launch it
<Hiemanshu> ComunisTico, sudo chmod 777 /media/****
<ReleaseX> roahzy, X applications cannot run without X
<FPSDavid> as the machine has no internet connection due to a bug that was fixed in a later version of ubuntu than what i have
<Hiemanshu> FPSDavid, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<FPSDavid> A dialog will be displayed offering you the opportunity to upgrade using that CD.
<FPSDavid> does not happen ^
<Hiemanshu> FPSDavid, then look for : Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<FPSDavid> thats what im trying to do
<FPSDavid> the CD is in the machine
<FPSDavid> but it doesnt "A dialog will be displayed offering you the opportunity to upgrade using that CD. "
<Hiemanshu> did you follow the other option?
<FPSDavid> and gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" doesnt do anything
<FPSDavid> no errors, just nothing
<Sebboh> What configuration tool can I use to select which xorg module to use for my video card?
<Hiemanshu> Sebboh, what card is it?
<ComunisTico> Hiemanshu, it did change the permisions that.. but i still cant do anything on the drive. not even creating a folder
<FPSDavid> when i put the CD in, it just shows up on the desktop, and allows me to explore the files
<FPSDavid> but theres no option to upgrade obviously from what i can see
<Sebboh> It's some nvidia card, but honestly I don't see what that has to do with "which configuration tool should I use?". :/
<laxxa54> can i get help for netbook remix here
<knoxville> FPSDavid, boot to your normal os, dont use the CD
<FPSDavid> yeah, i did
<FPSDavid> its booted into mythbuntu
<laxxa54> it may just be a gernal question about ubuntu installation, im not sure
<Sebboh> laxxa54, as usual, Just Ask.
<knoxville> FPSDavid, run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<FPSDavid> i have no network connection
<FPSDavid> at all
<FPSDavid> whatsoever
<knoxville> FPSDavid, what does ifconfig say
<FPSDavid> lemme go look
<knoxville> FPSDavid, you want something like eth0
<knoxville> FPSDavid, are you trying to do wifi or hard-wired?
<ubuntUSB> hello3
<ComunisTico> Hiemanshu, it did change the permisions that.. but i still cant do anything on the drive. not even creating a folder
<ubuntUSB> how to make a bootable USB
<ubuntUSB> if I-m on a livecd from a previous distro_
<FPSDavid> knoxville: this is why i'm triyng to upgrade https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/341183
<laxxa54> im trying to boot off a usb that i made using flashnul, which said that it was successful, but the laptop doesnt boot from it
<FPSDavid> the network connection doesnt work w/o that driver, and that driver link doesnt work
<laxxa54> i made it boot from the usb, but it just says entering setup and stays there
<knoxville> FPSDavid, could you backup and restore?
<FPSDavid> what would that do
<knoxville> FPSDavid, it would install a fresh version of the latest ubuntu
<FPSDavid> w/o network connection, how?
<knoxville> FPSDavid, you said you had the disc?
<FPSDavid> yeah
<FPSDavid> but i dont wanna lose all my configs
<FPSDavid> and files
<knoxville> FPSDavid, is that the latest jaunty disc
<knoxville> FPSDavid, thats why you backup
<FPSDavid> its jaunty for mythbuntu, yeah
<knoxville> FPSDavid, unless you get networking working, you don't have many other options
<knoxville> FPSDavid, you could pop in another NIC
<FPSDavid> dont have one
<FPSDavid> shouldnt this work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<knoxville> FPSDavid, im just trying to throw out options
<ComunisTico> can anyone help me i can change my usb-drive from read-only mode....
<ComunisTico> anyone knows how to change this so i can add files to it?
<knoxville> FPSDavid, so what happens when you try this guide?
<knoxville> FPSDavid, do you get networking with the LIVE CD
<knoxville> ComunisTico, have you tried chmod?
<mcnellis> how can I test the write speed of my harddrive?
<FPSDavid> knoxville, i put the CD in, it shows up on the desktop, i double-click, and it shows me the files.
<knoxville> ComunisTico, does it automount or do you mount it manually?
<FPSDavid> knoxville, it doesnt prompt me to upgrade
<FPSDavid> knoxville, then i tried running gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade", and it did nothing
<brassmaster1> FPSDavid: Do you have network with the live CD?
<knoxville> FPSDavid, is there a file within that disc that could start the upgrade?
<FPSDavid> knoxville, i have no clue
<FPSDavid> brassmaster1, possibly
<brassmaster1> well, do you or don't you?
<ReleaseX> mcnellis, sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda assuming your drive is at /dev/sda
<FPSDavid> brassmaster1, i havent tried booting from it
<FPSDavid> brassmaster1, someone said you cant upgrade by booting from it
<ComunisTico> knoxville, i manually mount it. i did chmod 777 /media/*** and changed the permisions but i cant do anyting still
<FPSDavid> brassmaster1, i can check if its important, though
<knoxville> ComunisTico, what format is the drive?
<ComunisTico> how do i know that?
<brassmaster1> FPSDavid: Well, it might be nice to know that upgrading is going to solve your problem for sure before you waste lots of time doing it.
<knoxville> ComunisTico, is it NTFS FAT32 EXT3 or what?
<FPSDavid> brassmaster1, alright i'll give it a shot
<mcnellis> ReleaseX: that gives me read speed I think, what about write?
<ComunisTico> knoxville. how can i know that? i guess its FAT32 but im not really sure
<knoxville> ComunisTico, gparted
<knoxville> ComunisTico sudo fdisk -l
<chuck_> FPSDavid,  silly ? did you burn the iso or copy to disk
<clug> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ComunisTico> knoxville, yeah its fat32
<Shihan> hi guys, just wondering if ubuntu has a system-config-auth alternative?
<knoxville> ComunisTico, k checking...
<knoxville> ComunisTico, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-436335.html
<nmvictor> shihan:yea.i think Application>System>Administration>Authorizations   is that what you are asking for?
<knoxville> ComunisTico, I think you need to edit the /etc/fstab file and then either restart or mount it with the "sudo mount -a" command
<Shihan> no, its more a thing that sets up different auth methods... i.e. active directory, ldap, nis, etc
<brassmaster1> FPSDavid: chuck_ had a good point when he asked how it is that you burned the .iso to disc, whether you just added the file to a data disc or burned the directory structure described by the image file to disc
<leeguy92> hi, all
<jigp> lstarnes: i cannot changee a nick there..i tried /nick jigpee
<leeguy92> how would i go about setting kdm to do autologin?
<lstarnes> jigp: you have to connect with a different nick
<leeguy92> im not a noob, so terminal based stuff is fine
<tparcina> Ubuntu 9.04 on laptop with Intel 945GM graphic card display responds extrimly slow. How to make it faster?
<ComunisTico> knoxville, ok ill try
<knoxville> ComunisTico, k let me know how it goes, you got that link right?
<ComunisTico> yeah im reading it thanks
<knoxville> kk
<tparcina> when I'm scrolling screen goes up/down so slow :(
<leeguy92> tparcina: the intel graphics drivers have a prob in jaunty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<leeguy92> try that^
<tparcina> I guess it's driver problem, just I don't know how to fix it
<chazco> Hi... is anyone using the solderless touchscreen kits for the eeepc/wind on 9.04? How did you install it (software)?
<lstarnes> jigp: you could try removing your old account's files and reigstering again with your ususl nick
<lstarnes> *registering
<tparcina> leeguy92: thank you. I guess that's it. I'll folow the procedure.
<leeguy92> it might work, it might not :-/
<leeguy92> did on my eeepc
<leeguy92> how do i tell kdm to autologin
<leeguy92> ?
<jigp> lstarnes : how to connect with a different nick?removing old account's files and how to register agaain with the usuan nick?
<leeguy92> GAH! didnt see the advanced tab! ty, jigp
<lstarnes> jigp: if you forgot your password, try doing sudo rm /var/lib/bitlbee/jigp.*
<ComunisTico> knoxville, no i cant do anything it says there
<yaris1234567891> hey guys i installed xubuntu before, and it would not load when i select it from the boot menu. ( i am trying to do dual boot).
<yaris1234567891> now there is 5 different xubuntu options
<yaris1234567891> how do i remove them
<knoxville> ComunisTico, dam
<ComunisTico> i clnoxville, i cant even umount
<jigp> lstarnes : but im not a root i cannot sudo.im just using a shell account
<lstarnes> jigp: then ask the administrator to do that
<lstarnes> jigp: or try remembering your password
<jigp> lstarnes : how about register new user?
<yaris1234567891> please help, i am trying to ditch windows for good
<lstarnes> jigp: if you had logging enabled, your logs should have the password somewhere
<AirBreather> yaris1234567891: Edit /etc/grub/menu.lst with root privileges, and remove the lines you don't want to see.
<SirErugor> yaris1234567891, what error you get?
<yaris1234567891> AirBreather: I am on vista.
<yaris1234567891> SirErugor: it takes me to a weird dos like screen
<KB1JWQ> lstarnes: News to me.  Passwords aren't logged.
<nuninoo> hello, can anyone tell me why ubuntu keeps muting sound when i reboot?
<SirErugor> yaris1234567891, and nothing happens from there?
<yaris1234567891> SirErugor: like it just wont load the xubuntu, it will just show something similiar to SSH terminal
<lstarnes> KB1JWQ: this is for an irc client logging communications with services on a server
<yaris1234567891> SirErugor: nope...it wont go on to load xubuntu
<crash1hd> Hmm if I run nautilus in Xming it loads up a desktop like x but there is no applications bar yet if I run startx I get an error? how can I have that
<KB1JWQ> lstarnes: Interesting concept.
<SirErugor> hmm how does the entry in grub look? post on pastebin
<Kartagis> hello. i have a problem. my usb flash disk isn't being recognized anymore. lsusb lists it. windows recognizes it. http://pastebin.com/f346b2241 is the part from dmesg
<dsfasffsasad> DCC SEND dfjalksdfnalsdnfajsdnflasdfn
<FPSDavid> brassmaster1, i burned the iso properly, i just booted from it and now the network works
<FPSDavid> so 9.04 def fixes the issue i have
<yaris1234567891> errr can someone ? when i start my computer there is 5 different xubuntu and Vista selection
<SirErugor> yaris1234567891, well choose the current kernel version if more are given
<tehdave> I'm having issues reading Windows shares on my roommate's computer from my machine...I can read them fine on my laptop (running Vista), and I can read the samba shares on my machine from his...but I can't connect...Nautilus grays out then shows nothing when I try to browse to it, and I can't seem to connect via a command line - using his computer's hostname connects me to an outside IP address that times out
<yaris1234567891> SirErugor: all of them fails to load
<yaris1234567891> SirErugor: this is ridiculously hard to install linux to dual boot with vista
<SirErugor> yaris1234567891, it actuallu is not :) but you
<SirErugor> yaris1234567891, ..are having some weird probs
<SirErugor> yaris1234567891, could you give some more info on the topic? maybe the /boot/grub/menu.lst from that machine?
<nuninoo> SirErugor, maybe his grub config is messed up - that happened to me when i upgraded.
<SirErugor> nuninoo, perhaps.. but that would weird, though.
<nuninoo> SirErugor, jaunty loaded the wrong kernel modules
<SirErugor> nuninoo, sick :/
<yaris1234567891> i dont understand i folllowed EXACTLY the instructions
<SirErugor> yaris1234567891, and you don't get any text errors at all?
<nuninoo> yaris1234567891, me too, i upgraded and somehow grub was not updated
<bostwick> Hello
<yaris1234567891> SirErugor: i get something like kernel failed
<Kartagis> hello. i have a problem. my usb flash disk isn't being recognized anymore. lsusb lists it. windows recognizes it. http://pastebin.com/f346b2241 is the part from dmesg
<bostwick> I have a problem with ndiswrapper
<SirErugor> yaris1234567891, could you maybe try to get all of the error?
<nuninoo> SirErugor after i upgraded to jaunty the grub menu still showed 8.10
<yaris1234567891> hold on i need to install
<yaris1234567891> i mean reboot
<tehdave> I'm having issues reading Windows shares on my roommate's computer from my machine...I can read them fine on my laptop (running Vista), and I can read the samba shares on my machine from his...but I can't connect...Nautilus grays out then shows nothing when I try to browse to it, and I can't seem to connect via a command line - using his computer's hostname connects me to an outside IP address that times out
<nuninoo> SirErugor, anyway i fixed it by editing grub
<MeXTuX> When Ubuntu is loading the desktop a window appears with the GNOME foot but this little windows is blue. I would like to have it in another color. Is that possible??
<bostwick> anyone familiar with ndiswrapper and belkin wireless drivers
<SirErugor> nuninoo, wicked.. yeah^ :)
<mayglow> HOW Do I launch displayconfigGTK for this 'bullet-proof X" so I can get my graphics working again? I launch it, but it needs to have xorg running, and if I run xorg I have to do a hard reboot
<chuck_> bostwick, whats it doing
<disappearedng> Hey how do I safely guard my rm ?
<FPSDavid> chuck_, can you help me since brassmaster is gone?
<bostwick> I installed ndiswrapper and installed the wireless drives but when I modprobe I get this error "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release."
<nuninoo> SirErugor, oh well... all in a day of linuxing
<FPSDavid> chuck_, i booted from the mythbuntu cd, and the network worked then, so now what do i do?
<Flannel> disappearedng: Hmm?
<SirErugor> nuninoo, I never tried that it twisted up the grub :p but hey.. you're right.
<disappearedng> Flannel: I want some warning before using rm
<yaris1234567891> hey guys how do i know if i should download 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<nuninoo> yaris1234567891, what is ur processor?
<SirErugor> yaris1234567891, you don't know if your machine is 32 or 64 bit?
<yaris1234567891> I am on windows vista
<bostwick> :|
<chuck_> FPSDavid,  the machine now has internet
<RHorse> most new cpus are 64
<levidos_> when i /etc/init.d/restart bind9, mi resolv.conf file is overwritten and i can;t lookup hosts in my own domain. pls help
<tehdave> so...Samba problem aside...how do I get the confirmation message (when clearing Nautilus browsing data) to always be "Are you sure you want to forget history? If you do, you are doomed to repeat it." instead of the bland sounding one?
<mgph> disappearedng: just add -i option
<yaris1234567891> i believe its intel
<nuninoo> yaris1234567891, intel what?
<FPSDavid> chuck_: only in the liveCD
<disappearedng> well sometimes I might forget about that
<SirErugor> yaris1234567891, err.. check the sys props to see what it is
<yaris1234567891> nuninoo: Intel Core 2 Duo CPU
<RHorse> 64
<yaris1234567891> dang it
<mgph> disappearedng: to remove with warning, to copy/overwrite with warning, rm -i filename or cp/mv -i filename
<yaris1234567891> downloaded 32 bit ubuntu
<bostwick> :|
<nuninoo> lucky you
<bostwick> no one knows?
<chuck_> bostwick, what distro are you using
<SirErugor> yaris1234567891, that explains it
<bostwick> the newest one
<RHorse> yaris1234567891, good. It's better, less problems
<nuninoo> yaris1234567891, lucky you i am still on a PENTIUM 3
<yaris1234567891> SirErugor: eh?
<yaris1234567891> so do i download 32 bit or 64 bit
<nuninoo> yaris1234567891, i have this computer for like 10 years already
<Chr|s> I'm having issues installing zsnes, I added the medibuntu repository and key its not working says file exist but in another location
<Gorilla1> time to upgrade yaris
<yaris1234567891> do i install 32bit or 64bit ubuntu ?
<RHorse> 32
<yaris1234567891> ok
<enterneo> yaris1234567891, yeah, I also want to know
 * Chr|s might get rid of ubuntu and go with fedora
<yaris1234567891> enterneo: what ?
<FPSDavid> chuck_, can i PM?
<nmvictor> hi everyone?
<KB1JWQ> nmvictor: That's not a question we can help with. :)
<bostwick> sorry
<bostwick> i am using 9.04
<jumbers> KB1JWQ: He got scared away
<SirErugor> yaris1234567891, well use 64 bit since the proc is 64 bit
<yaris1234567891> RHorse: are you sure its 32bit? i read on a forum that i need 64bit
<KB1JWQ> jumbers: If only more peope were...
<yaris1234567891> SirErugor: thanks.
<Gorilla1> what is the best linux distro?
<nuninoo> patient?
<yaris1234567891> SirErugor: would it matter if i installed 32bit ?
<Chr|s> Gorilla1: #ubuntu-bots and ask best bot
<SirErugor> Gorilla1, funny q in an ubuntu chan
<KB1JWQ> Gorilla1: Try asking in #linu
<SirErugor> yaris1234567891,  no
<KB1JWQ> Here it's just askin for it. :)
<mayglow> How do I run displayconfigGTK xorg failsafe dialog? I start it from command line, and it complains it has no display(because xorg hasn't booted, but I can't start xorg in the first place - i need displayconfigGTK to get it working)
<RHorse> I'd go with 32 bit.
<RHorse> It'll run like a corvette
<Chr|s> 32 bit if you have a 32bit machine, vice versa with 64bit
<bostwick> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<bostwick> D:
<yaris1234567891> uh i am installing 32bit
<RHorse> that is the rite choice :)
<nuninoo> Chr|s, yaris1234567891 is not sure if his proc is 32 or 64
<AirBreather> 32 bit is the right choice if you don't know ;-)
<Gorilla1> 10 years is a 32
<AirBreather> $ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<AirBreather> if you're unsure
<yaris1234567891> okay
<yaris1234567891> as long as i can stop using vista i am happy
<mayglow> So, does anyone kno how to run displayconfigGTK from a vterm?
<Gorilla1> I have an issue with file transfers in ubuntu
<nuninoo> Gorilla1, his pc is core duo
<yaris1234567891> today is not a good day. i basically had all my passwords login credentials compromised thanks to a little trojan keylogger
<SirErugor> yaris1234567891, lycky you :(
<SirErugor> lucky*
<yaris1234567891> SirErugor: would using ubuntu be safer?
<nuninoo> yes and no
<Gorilla1> interesting
<SirErugor> yaris1234567891, sure, but you still have to keep your wits about you ofc
<yaris1234567891> anyways i am going to reboot
<SirErugor> good luck
<yaris1234567891> hopefully will talk to you in ubuntu
<yaris1234567891> okay
<nuninoo> yup dont give up
 * yaris1234567891 rebootting brb
<nuninoo> bb
<FPSDavid> ok since everyone that was helping me is no longer here: i'm running 8.10 w/ a new motherboard that has onboard networking. the onboard networking doesnt work at all w/o a driver which the link is broken to. i downloaded 9.04 and ran it Live and the networking works in it, what do i do? i cant figure out how to upgrade from the 9.04 CD
<bostwick> im usuing ubuntu 9.04, how do I install a belkin F5D7000 wireless card? I installed with with ndiswrapper but I still cant use it, and when I modprobe it I get this error "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release."
<nuninoo> FPSDavid, you want to upgrade using the CD?
<nuninoo> !upgrade | FPSDavid
<ubottu> FPSDavid: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Gorilla1> about 4 months ago i called it quits on all microsoft products and i am so glad i did...
<mayglow> ubuntu is a pile of indecipherable bootscripts, work-arounds, and layers and layers of goop. What is this, displayconfigGTK is written in python? it was simpler with xfree ugh
<FPSDavid> nuninoo, i tried that stuff and couldn't figure it out/get it to work. i put the CD in and all it does is let me browse the files on it, no prompt to upgrade or anything
<nuninoo> Gorilla1 take it in stride dont ditch out Windows yet, you might need it for something else
<Gorilla1> nope
<Gorilla1> 4 months now
<Gorilla1> no problems
<mayglow> and i hear displayconfigGTK was written by canonical? Was it submitted upstream? Do the xorg guys maintain it? This might be the only channel to ask about it, looks ubuntu specific.
<nuninoo> FPSDavid, if I were you I'd back up my home folder in a separate partition and install from the CD instead
<nuninoo> FPSDavid, not upgrade
<bc> FPSDavid: cdrom set to the first boot device in bios? go into the bios, set the boot order to floppy (if exists), cd-rom, the hdd
<mayglow> this is vomit inducing
<nmvictor> FPSDavid:is it the ubuntu 9.04 alternate CD,if its desktop CD then it wont work
<FPSDavid> its mythbuntu, i dont think they make alternate CDs
<nuninoo> Gorilla1, you got game?
<ubUSB> hello
<bostwick> :|
<nmvictor> FPSDavid:you got to get the alternate install CD and their are numerous guides online on how you would upgrade to it.befriend google in such times
<nuninoo> Gorilla1, I mean do you play 3D games?
<bc> FPSDavid: boot the computer with the CD in the drive. sounds like you are putting the CD in while booted into ubuntu
<bostwick> or does no one use ndiswrapper anymore...
<Gorilla1> yep
<Gorilla1> gta sa
<FPSDavid> bc: yeah i did that, but can you upgrade by booting the CD?
<mayglow> Hi, I'm running Hardy LTS and I just installed an old PCI graphics card. It wont go beyond 800x600@60hz, and after trying to get it to run better it now locks up my machine when xorg starts. I'm in single-user mode now, how do I run displayconfigGTK to tailor my xorg.conf for my machine?
<nuninoo> Gorilla1, in ubuntu?
<Gorilla1> yep
<FPSDavid> i guess whoever said it about the alternate CD is right, there isnt one for mythbuntu 9.04 yet
<RHorse> bostwick there are so many cards that work...
<mayglow> It was running fbcon/vesa or whatever, but there is a specific driver provided by xorg that I can use - but I can't get that functionin when I specify that as the driver in xorg.conf and the busid the card is on in xorg.conf.
<bostwick> so...
<nuninoo> Gorilla1, awesome,
<bostwick> my card works with aircrack
<RHorse> so get another card, dude
<bostwick> :|
<bostwick> I have another one
<bc> FPSDavid: good question, I thought it provided an upgrade menu option. Maybe it does not -- looking
<mayglow> I know there is a policy in place that says "Don't respond to people you can't help" or something like that, but it feels nice to at least be acknowledged. :(
<FPSDavid> bc: oh gay, "Note: alternate disks are no longer being made. They had a very low take rate, and we feel it's better to focus our attention on desktop disks."
<bostwick> zyxel g302
<francis_> Ստեղ մեկը կա՞ հայա
<nmvictor> FPSDavid:then maybe you will have to upgrade from the internet.i dont use it so i have limited advice on it.
<mayglow> FPSDavid: wait where is that from?
<knoxville> has anyone optimized their kernel on jaunty
<ziroday> knoxville: optimised how?
<nuninoo> he mentioned mythbutnu
<mayglow> They aren't providing alternative installers anymore?
<FPSDavid> mayglow: mythbuntu
<Gorilla1> and i am on a 32 bit
<FPSDavid> nmvictor: the network adapter doesnt work in 8.10
<nuninoo> someone mentioned mythbuntu
<mayglow> FPSDavid: oh, this doesnt mean anything to regular ubuntu users
<knoxville> ziroday, tuned and recompiled
<ziroday> knoxville: recompiling your kernel is a bad idea, and unsupported
<bostwick> what does WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release. mean anyway?
<hyperstation> hey, snyone know how to disable compiz via terminal plz
<knoxville> ziroday, yes but it is nice to have a kernel optimized for your specific CPU
<bostwick> did I just install ndiswrap wrong?
<nuninoo> mayglow i acknowledge that i do not know... sorry
<hyperstation> hey, anyone know how to disable compiz via terminal plz
<bostwick> ndiswrapper**
<ziroday> knoxville: not when its going to bring along mass breakage
<mayglow> nuninoo: thank you, it keeps my hopes up :]
<ziroday> hyperstation: metacity --replace
<Gorilla1> 200 foot burnout?
<nuninoo> hyperstation, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681048
<knoxville> ziroday, thats why you snapshot the os before attempting
<RHorse> bostwick looks like it's looking and not finding a config file
<ziroday> knoxville: its still not a good idea, and its going to make alot of things incompatible
<hyperstation> no...turn off compiz so that it wont be started automatically... i have display problem with it
<bostwick> well I did sudo ndiswrapper -m
<nmvictor> FPSDavid:you got to fix the network adapter.if its working in jaunty then probably a driver update in intrepid will get it to work.or what do you think?
<bostwick> and thats the first time the error popped up
<knoxville> ziroday, very few things need compatability on server edition
<Gorilla1> Guff!
<RHorse> I'm not familiar with ndiswrapper
<ziroday> knoxville: anyway read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile but note you can't come back here for support
<bc> FPSDavid: maybe not. mythbuntu complicates things since I dont know anything about it other than its based on ubuntu. doesnt look like straight ubuntu offers that option either. just network.
<bostwick> but sudo ndiswrapper -l says I installed the drivers correctly
<knoxville> ziroday, thanks!
<FPSDavid> nmvictor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/341183
<ziroday> bostwick: it a warning and ignorable
<bostwick> so why does my wireless card not work?
<nuninoo> hmmmm ubuntu now officially takes up 15 GB on my hdd excluding home...
<bostwick> if I installed the drivers with ndiswrapper (and its on the compatible list)
<bc> FPSDavid: you may indeed be stuck reinstalling from scratch or trying the dpkg -i <package> route.
<Sangrial> got a question if someone can help
<FPSDavid> bc, can you PM me to explain the dpkg -i route
<hyperstation> hey, anyone know how to disable compiz via terminal plz
<hyperstation> no...turn off compiz so that it wont be started automatically... i have display problem with it
<bc> FPSDavid: or another nic, which kinda sucks
<bostwick> okay, if I reinstall ubuntu 9.04, what steps would I take to install my wireless card? I have the .inf and .sys files on a flashdrive
<bc> FPSDavid: dpkg is simple. you download the .deb file for the package you need, then dpkg -i some_foo-1.5.deb. if it complains it needs something, you go download that package and try dpkg -i on /it/ then dpkg -i the original one until it installs without complaining.
<chillgates1> anybody installed hotbabe in ubuntu 9 ? :P
<FPSDavid> bc: how do i know what packages i need?
<bc> FPSDavid: I'd backup whatever possible first though.
<nuninoo> chillgates1, whats that?
<RHorse> bostwick you could try a gui for ndiswrapper
<bc> look up the 'depends' on linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24, which is going to involve a kernel pkg prob
<PC-Ente> moin
<bostwick> can I get a list of files for ndiswrapper? I only installed 3
<chillgates1> hotbabe is a girl's pic .. goes undress of over use of cpu. she remove cloths with the level of heat she feels. lol
<bostwick> so maybe I'm missing some
<bostwick> i can tell you the file names right now
<bc> FPSDavid: (sorry about to fall out of chair sleepy) look up the 'depends' on linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24, which is going to involve a kernel pkg prob
<bostwick> ndisgtk_0.8.4-1_i386.deb, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.52-1ubuntu1_i386.deb, ndiswrapper-common_1.52-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<FPSDavid> bc: actually, can you partition live? like create a partition, move all my files, fresh install, move my files back, then get rid of the partition?
 * nuninoo hehes but heheing might offend the girls here.
 * yaris123456789 running on ubuntu!!!!
<yaris123456789> yes!!! installed without any problems
<nuninoo> yaris123456789, awesome
<nuninoo> yaris123456789, so what seemed to be the solution?
<dude24> anyone know a good irc channel i can chat on for drug type shit?
<bostwick> get a girlfriend to undress for you :o
<linny> what are the min system req for ubuntu 9.04 pls
<yaris123456789> nuninoo: i really dont know. it didn't work before but now it seemed to work
<nuninoo> !offtopic | dude24
<ubottu> dude24: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bc> FPSDavid: probably
<Sangrial> I was using windows as a webserver but switched to ubuntu and I dont have static ip, and I was using everydns but I dont think they have a program for linux
<RHorse> bostwick, those are .deb archive files, not the files for the program to run
<bostwick> wire a cpu temp to her
<bostwick> wat.
<dude24> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bc> FPSDavid: did I mention backup? :]
<chillgates1> thats the ubuntu girl does undress. no prob to anyone lol.
<yaris123456789> the only problem now is getting rid of all the defunct xubuntu on the boot menu
<FPSDavid> bc, how lol, i'm the most noob linux guy ever
<bostwick> okay so what files do I need to run ndiswrapper?
<bostwick> I installed them with uhhh
<nuninoo> bostwick hahahaha
<dude24> anyone know if shrooms will effect you after getting tossed?
<bostwick> (looks for the command)
<yaris123456789> if only i can make Ubuntu the first option in my boot menu.
<nuninoo> yaris123456789, you can
<yaris123456789> Windows Vista, and 5 Xubuntu take up the place
<nuninoo> yaris123456789,  by editing grub
<bc> FPSDavid: there are a thousand ways.. on backup topic, best would be to check help.ubuntu.com for a backup option that involves a usb disk (if you have one) or some other hdd in the machine which you can use.
<bostwick> sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-utils_*.deb
<bostwick>   sudo dpkg -i ndisgtk_*.deb
<Sangrial> i have my own domain registered but dunno how to get it to point to my ubuntu server
<yaris123456789> nuninoo: how do i do that ?
<hardy-heron_ubun> how can I disable only the distribution upgrade on ubuntu hardy heron?
<nuninoo> yaris backup /boot/grub/menu.lst first
<bostwick> I have two hard drives, one has linux one has xp
<chillgates1> there are some bugs ubuntu9. apps closing themselves without running files sometimes.
<RHorse> bostwick I'm sure you installed it OK. It's a little tricky to use it though.
<nuninoo> yaris123456789, then do $sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bc> FPSDavid: you may be able to set apt sources.list to your new 9.04 cdrom and install from there (apt-get dist-upgrade), but I've never done that.
<bostwick> is there a free version on linuxant?
<bostwick> err
<bostwick> off**
<bostwick> err
<yaris123456789> nuninoo: okay
<FloodBot1> bostwick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bostwick> of*****
<linny> Sangrial: you normallyt have a dynamic dns feature included on your router if no router then you can just reg you external ip with the dns provider
<FPSDavid> bc: hrmm, i wanna give that a shot before i attempt to partition
<bc> FPSDavid: synaptic? might be easiest/quickest to figure out since i'm literally about to fall over lol
<yaris123456789> nuninoo: whereabouts in the menu.lst can i edit the menus
<dude24> exit
<bc> FPSDavid: hang on
<nuninoo> yaris123456789, menu.lst is a txt file, are you looking at it now?
<yaris123456789> yes
<bostwick> okay, lets say I reinstall ubuntu, what files do I need to install my wireless drivers?
<nuninoo> yaris123456789, scroll at the bottom
<bostwick> i have the wireless .inf and .sys files
<Sangrial> can anyone help?
<nuninoo> absolute bottom
<yaris123456789> okay
<tehdave> I'm having issues connecting out to a windows share on my roommate's PC. I can connect from his PC to my shares (Via Samba) just fine, and can connect to his shares on his computer via my Vista laptop, but can't see anything in Nautilus when I try to navigate to his PC
<RHorse> bostwick you need rigitoni.dll
<RainbowW> so i have a stack of usb hard drives i want to mount after boot, but listing them in /etc/fstab like a normal drive doesn't work because that's read before the usb subsystem comes available. what's the solution?
<linny> Sangrial:you normally have a dynamic dns feature included on your router if no router then you can just reg you external ip with the dns provider
<bostwick> ...
<hardy-heron_ubun> ﻿how can I disable only the distribution upgrade on ubuntu hardy heron?
<ubUSB> hello
<FPSDavid> bc: ok, pen/paper ready :D
<bostwick> i really doubt linux uses .dll's
<RHorse> and parmesan.so
<bostwick> :C
<yaris123456789> title           Other operating systems:
<nuninoo> yaris123456789, awesome just cut paste then save - it's pretty straight forward. keep in mind though that they are bunched up with their options. so copy the options along with the title of OS
<tsukasa_> anyone know of a good lightweight music player that can do internet streams and podcast retrieval?
<tsukasa_> im just not feeling amarok
<ubUSB> can I make a bootable kingston 8 GB USB just by copying the ISO_
<RainbowW> ubUSB, no.
<nmvictor> chillgates1:is hotebabes in the ubuntu repositories,would better with her on my desktop.My CPU stays overheated like hell,think that would do her great....
<Firefishe> hey
<ubUSB> how then, RainbowW_
<yaris123456789> nuninoo: sorry cut paste what ?
<SirErugor> ubUSB, if on ubuntu use the System > Administration > USB Startup Disk Creator
<Firefishe> oops...wrong window...sorry
<bostwick> is it too much to ask for self installing ndiswrapper
<bostwick> like, not 5 hundred files I need to download and install with terminal
<yaris123456789> wait let me just google it
<nuninoo> yaris you see the title?
<yaris123456789> and figure it out
<bostwick> ~_~
<ubUSB> Im on hardy livecd, SIrErugor
<johe_work_> hi
<TheNano> tsukasa_: audacious maybe
<nuninoo> title Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-11-generic
<johe_work_> have a question, how to fix an segfault in chgrp
<glicks> hey whats a good p2p app for linux?
<TheNano> tsukasa_: it looks like winamp
<glicks> not torrent
<glicks> like filesharing network
<ziroday> !p2p | glicks
<ubottu> glicks: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<nmvictor> tsukasa:give rhythmbox a shot.you got have gnome desktop environment though.
<RHorse> I'm rhapsodic
<bostwick> how do I compile in linux?
<RainbowW> oh is there an upper limit to the number of hard drives i can attach?
<ziroday> RainbowW: as much as your mobo can hold
<aurilliance> firefox flash playback is really jumpy, I've tried notfree, the recommended plugin and free plugin. Jaunty 4g ram, dual 2.4ghz, nvidia 9600. Any suggestions plz?
<RainbowW> ziroday: usb drives.
<SirErugor> dont pm me, ubUSB
<TheNano> bostwick: google for you specific app. + compile , normally you write make
<ziroday> RainbowW: then its the same
<nuninoo> yaris look here. i put jaunty on top. dont copy this,
<glicks> whats one of the better filesharing clients? which one do you recommend?
<bc> FPSDavid: I don't know how to do it in synaptic. if update manager (in one of your menus) doesn't pick up the cd-rom, then you might be left with editing sources.list. that discussion would last a lot longer than I can stick around for tonight.
<FPSDavid> bc: alright :(
<RHorse> glicks #mp3passion for me
<darthanubis> glicks, please use google for such a query. It has been beat to death
<SirErugor> ubUSB, but you would have to format your usb disk and then copy the contents of the ISO to the disk. rememberto make it bootable too.
<darthanubis> glicks, search ubuntuforums
<bc> FPSDavid: I'm *certain* someone here can help you do that though.
<nmvictor> aurilliance:more info plz....
<ubUSB> how do i format irt and make it bootable_
<yaris123456789> hey guys is it normal for my laptop fan to be less active on ubuntu than linux ? it seems like my notebook is a lot more quieter running ubuntu
<bostwick> okay I downloaded the official ndiswrapper from there website (not the links in the wikiubunutu)
<bostwick> brb
<Firefishe> yaris:  ubuntu *is* linux ;)
<darthanubis> on ubuntu than linux ?
<nmvictor> glicks:Filezilla maybe.
<ubUSB> is there any explanation on that online SirErugor_
<nuninoo> vista...
<yaris123456789> Firefishe: sorry i mean vista
<bostwick> can I run linux on ubuntu @__@
<TheNano> yaris123456789:  linux ?? which dist. , and yes
<SirErugor> yaris123456789, well if you ran Vista before. then I'd think it would be quieter now :)
<yaris123456789> *ubuntu than vista!
<bostwick> (not a serious question)
<koala8919> hello
<darthanubis> bostwick, google that
<yaris123456789> Notebook is quieter on Ubuntu than Vista! is this normal ?
<bc> FPSDavid: or there may be an easier way which I'm not aware of. :)
<chillgates1> koala ?? :P
<nuninoo> anyone have the same problem as me? ubuntu starts muted. i unmute it. sounds goes on. i reboot. its muted again
<SirErugor> ubUSB, sure.. google it :)
<SirErugor> yaris123456789, yes
<TheNano> yaris123456789: YA , it is, because Ubuntu is nicer , lighter and smarter
<bostwick> hehe
<yaris123456789> nice
<nuninoo> yaris123456789, be aware though that a hot processor isn't always nice
<chillgates1> i have some other prob nuninoo
<RainbowW> damn. back to fry's for another case. this one is hosed. :-(
<darthanubis> :/ oh brother
<nnull> is chmod 770 fullaccess to owner/group with no access to everyone-else?
<TheNano> yaris123456789: which netbook do you have ?
<koala8919> How do I disable the kernel messages at bootup and purely the graphical loader only? The kernel line already has "quiet" but it still shows up
<chillgates1> i play an mp3 .. while playing i open another mp3 and first one closes including app
<nmvictor> yaris123456789:isnt that the beauty of ubuntu?everythings cool dude.just relax,i think that indicates perfect running kernel.
<yaris123456789> TheNano: LG xnote
<yaris123456789> okay hibernate in ubuntu a problem ?
<aurilliance> nmvictor: I've tried flashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-installer and adobe-flashplugin from synaptic package manager with firefox, none of them resolve the problem, which is whenever I try to play back flash content online in firefox, it is alkmost unusable. Youtube is just understandable, but any flash game or more intensiveflash app just lags down to about 2 fps.
<FPSDavid> bc: i went to the update manager and it tells me to insert "the disc labeled "Mythbuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ i386"
<TheNano> koala8919: I kinda like those texts ;-)
<aurilliance> nmvictor: ok if I pm you?
<nuninoo> chillgates1, thats weird
<SirErugor> yaris123456789, no it works like a charm
<yaris123456789> nice nice
<FPSDavid> bc: mine is called that, minus the _J J_ part, but its 9.04 i386, doesnt work though
<yaris123456789> yes...finally i think this is a perfect OS
<chillgates1> i think some apps or drivers effecting others. a reboot may solve such probs.
<SirErugor> yaris123456789, nice to have you join us ;)
<nuninoo> yaris123456789, nothing is perfect...
<yaris123456789> will have to go back to windows for occasional gaming however
<koala8919> TheNano: But it aint normal since before it was not showing on the middle of the graphical loader..I wish to remove it...;)
<X-TaZ> Hi. Someone here know where I can find some server-desktops-router ... icons to make a beautifull networking shema ?
<xEnt> has anyone ever brought a book from amazon befor?
<aurilliance> xEnt: yes
<nmvictor> koala8919:i think you would achieve that with start up manager,you have it installed?
<tehdave> yaris123456789, not necessarily...have you heard of wine?
<xEnt> strange, trying to order one to australia
<xEnt> says something about it won't allow me too
<SirErugor> yaris123456789, give Cedega a try maybe
<yaris123456789> yes i've heard of wine but than its not 100% compatible with all games so i am told
<simoncpu> hi
<darthanubis> whats with all the NON-support for ubuntu queries?
<simoncpu> what happened to the system tools menu?
<aurilliance> xEnt: I am in australia and it worked fine
<simoncpu> even if i enable it, it doesn't show up
<bc> FPSDavid: that's a good sign
<RainbowW> darthanubis, you get what you're paying for.
 * simoncpu has upgraded to 9.04
 * nuninoo hehes again
<xEnt> strange
<xEnt> hold on ill see what happens when i try
<FPSDavid> bc: it wont let me past that message though
<darthanubis> RainbowW, what are you talking about?
<koala8919> nmvictor: what startup manager? Where can I find it?
<RichiV> HELP! i just upgraded to IntrepiFX drive works like a drea, but my sound is totally gone!
<aurilliance> nmvictor: ^ did you see my message?
<yaris123456789> i kinda regret giving only 8gb to ubuntu installation. should've have allocated more. but than again before i installed i didn't know how good ubuntu was
<darthanubis> RainbowW, the channel is supposed to be on topic. That has zero to do with price of admission
<SirErugor> yaris123456789, well you can go back and do it? or use gparted to maybe shrink it.. but I'd do the first option
<aurilliance> yaris123456789: boot live disk, use gparted to resize?
<yaris123456789> oh you dont need to reinstall ?
<xEnt> i see
<SirErugor> yaris123456789, not really
<aurilliance> yaris123456789: I resized my ubuntu partition yesterday without re-installing
<xEnt> its not allowing me to ship books that arnt at amazon
<yaris123456789> very nice!
<xEnt> but are in the search engine
<xEnt> at other places
<aurilliance> xEnt: ah
 * nuninoo says to yaris123456789 Linux is a journey. knowing it requires patience...persistence... and dedication. rome was not built in a day...
<darthanubis> I'm here to help with ubuntu related questions, not "whats the beset mp3 player" "have anyone else used Amazon" shesh
<darthanubis> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<yaris123456789> nuninoo: hehe
<RichiV> HelpHELP! i just upgraded to IntrepiFX drive works like a drea, but my sound is totally gone!
<nuninoo> yaris123456789, seriously it requires heaps of patience
<mgph> has anyone got the new Amazon Kindle Dx ?
<aurilliance> nuninoo: took me 7 hours for 320 gb
<ikonia> RichiV: do you mean ubuntu 8.10 intrepid ibex ?
<nmvictor> nnull:se ubuntu documentation, ALT+F2 then type "yelp".your answer is wating for you their.just type permissions in the search box.in the meantime chmod 666  read and write perm,chmod 755 executable by owner and group,chmod 555 rwx to everybody..and etc
<capitalidea> I am logged into my Ubuntu account at the moment because it logs in automatically but I would like to change my passwd which I just forgot (the first time in 8 years)
<RichiV> ikonia: yes
<ubUSB> one more question SirErugor... should I make a ms/dos/xp fsystem or is it irrelevant?
<ikonia> !sound > RichiV
<ubottu> RichiV, please see my private message
<nuninoo> darthanubis, great! can you help me with my problem?
<capitalidea> how do I do I change it from my account?
<Flannel> capitalidea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<darthanubis> !ask | nuninoo
<ubottu> nuninoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<capitalidea> thx Flannel
<nuninoo> darthanubis, ok ubuntu starts out muted
<nuninoo> darthanubis, so i unmute it. but when i reboot it becomes muted again...
<RichiV> ikonia: what is this !sound > RichiV?
<nmvictor> aurilliance:sorry i had a lag on this end.yea you can pm me
<SirErugor> to be on the safe side.. use vfat :)
<mgph> has anyone tried the new Amazon Kindle Dx pdf reader ?
<SirErugor> ubUSB,  to be on the safe side.. use vfat :)
<darthanubis> nuninoo, I read, that, I have no answer for you. But if I googled your query, I'd have a list of related bugs or at least a entry in the forums
<aurilliance> RichiV: I'm guessing ubottu is a bot, which can be given commands using !sfsdfsdf
<mgph> if you have, can share your experience with it ? as I'm willing to give it as a gift to my mom
<nmvictor> aurilliance:or i'll do it
<tehdave> !offtopic  mgph
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic  mgph
<nuninoo> darthanubis, thanks for telling me what i just did
<RichiV> i bet so to
<FPSDavid> bc: will you be here tomororw, i dont mean to keep you up. i'm home all day tomorrow (tuesdaY)
<ubUSB> what-s vfat, SirErugor?
<RichiV> but anyway
<darthanubis> nuninoo, let me do it better tne
<darthanubis> then
<RichiV> ikonia: I got it down, just everything was muted xcept master
<ikonia> RichiV: well done
<aurilliance> nmvictor if you could that would be good
<RichiV> ikonia: i also fixed my gfx now gw works
<mgph> ok fine ! :)
<SirErugor> ubUSB, fat32 is what I mean
<nuninoo> darthanubis, ok. do you play tremulous?
<ubUSB> and is it already bootable by having ext3, SirErugor?
<darthanubis> nuninoo, yes
<yaris123456789> nuninoo: i know. i've gave up linux with mandrake about 4 years ago. then i started working with SSH putty for web development stuff. i still dont know whole bunch about linux
<SirErugor> ubUSB, doesnt have to be. you should make it bootable by setting the flag
<mgph> what IDE you guys think the best in Ubuntu for C++ programs ?
<zedster> anyone know how to get the intel e1000e lan to work on linux?
<nuninoo> darthanubis, ahh you must be LordAnubis
<ubUSB> okay, thank you
<darthanubis> In 9.04 I also had to go through my volume control panel and make sure nothing was turned all the way down or muted.  I think I had to unmute the master volume and turn PCM Playback (under HDA Intel) up.
<nuninoo> yaris123456789, Linux has changed much since. but a lot has to be worked on
<FPSDavid> ok guys, i need halp
<mgph> I don't want only the text editors like emacs, instead I want the complete IDE software like VS in windows
<darthanubis> nuninoo, Why do you say that?
<mgph> to write C++ programs
<nuninoo> darthanubis, just guessing
<ikonia> mgph: look at eclipse
<nuninoo> darthanubis, ^^
<SirErugor> ubuntulog, use the 'a' option in fdisk for instance
<TheNano> koala8919: don't know you maybe have a proposed kernel , with that debug info on
<SirErugor> sorry ubUSB  ..
<ubUSB> SirErugor: flag)emblem_ hardy doesn-t have that one
<darthanubis> nuninoo, I'm confused. Sound, tremulous, LordAnubis?
<mgph> ikonia: thanks for your advice but eclipse is more dedicated for java ? just my opinion
<ikonia> mgph: it's an excellent c++ tool
<FPSDavid> i have a mythbuntu 9.04 CD burned, to upgrade. i load Update Manager, and it tells me to insert "the disc labeled "Mythbuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ i386" but my disc is called "Mythbuntu 9.04 i386" and it wont let me past that message. what do i do?
<nuninoo> darthanubis, its ok thanks
<mgph> ikonia: ok how about NetBean ?
<SirErugor> ubUSB, fdisk the device and use the 'a' option then save to disk.
<zedster> mgph: that use to be true, its become a general ide with many packages for things like c++ and python
<ikonia> mgph: I think that's very java specific, but I don't know
<darthanubis> FPSDavid, insert the CD
<ghostknife> Why is ubuntu 8.04 maintained till 2011, and 9.04 only till 2010?
<FPSDavid> darthanubis: its inserted
<nmvictor_> koala8919:its in the repositories.use google to locate it,the ubuntu packages page holding it.then install it,its cool.
<nmvictor> koala8919:its in the repositories.use google to locate it,the ubuntu packages page holding it.then install it,its cool.
<nuninoo> ghostknife, because it is LTs
<ikonia> !lts > ghostknife
<ubottu> ghostknife, please see my private message
<mgph> ikonia: I've used it when I was doing my Java class projects
<FPSDavid> darthanubis, it just doesnt recognize it in upgrade manager because the name is different, i think
<darthanubis> FPSDavid, #ubuntu-mythtv
<zedster> mgph: http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/
<FPSDavid> nobody is ever there
<nuninoo> ghostknife, for people who like stability rather than cutting edge
<ubUSB> SirErugor: where-s fdisk? gparted?
<darthanubis> FPSDavid, you need to make sure it is the right disk, or just use synaptic to uncheck cdroms period.
<zedster> anyone know how to get the e1000e chipset working in linux?
<mgph> ikonia: I'd say NetBean is an excellent tool for Java at least and saw options for other languages as well like C++, PHP, Python
<Nexus> Is there anyone here who could talk to me via PM about ubuntu? I'm new to the OS and have some questions I'd like to ask.
<ghostknife> nuninoo: Oh, so it's a different version of 8.04. Just a more mature 8.04, called "8.04 LTS" ?
<mgph> ikonia: thanks and gonna try it soon
<ikonia> mgph: why are you telling me ??? you're asking for the interface
<ikonia> Nexus: just ask your questions in here
<nuninoo> ghostknife, no its one and the same thing
<SirErugor> ubUSB, /sbin/fdisk
<darthanubis> nuninoo, In 9.04 I also had to go through my volume control panel and make sure nothing was turned all the way down or muted.  I think I had to unmute the master volume and turn PCM Playback (under HDA Intel) up.
<FPSDavid> darthanubis, i'm triyng to upgrade via the CD, as the network interface on my motherboard odesnt work in the current veersion i;m running, but it works in 9.04. i dont see many other options
<mgph> zedster: thanks for the link
<Nexus> ikonia: the chat seems kind of crowded, don't you think?
<rAUNCH> Good morning, could someone help me i got a little problem with permission in ubuntu.. trying to install something and the program just keep telling me i cant create a folder because my permission denied
<zedster> Nexus: read the forums trust me, unless you know what you want to ask and its very very narrow
<ikonia> Nexus: if you ask your questions people will respond with your name, it's quite easy to follow
<zedster> rAUNCH: run it with sudo
<nuninoo> darthanubis, yep. i think i will just make a start up script that would set volume to where it should be
<darthanubis> FPSDavid, upgrading without a netowrk connection is not something I have ever tried
<darthanubis> it aint that serious
<rAUNCH> zedster: i did ran it with sudo
<darthanubis> best to just clean install
<KingKimi> Hi.. i am not getting  OGLE in synaptic ... how to make it appear ? upgarded to 904 yesterday
<darthanubis> nuninoo, no need for a script
<zedster> rAUNCH:  sudo chmod a+x what you are trying to run?
<ikonia> !info ogle
<ubottu> Package ogle does not exist in jaunty
<ikonia> KingKimi: what do you mean ogle ?
<FPSDavid> darthanubis, do you know about partitioning, can i PM you?
<darthanubis> !info ogle-gui
<ubottu> Package ogle-gui does not exist in jaunty
<nuninoo> darthanubis, well manually adjusting volume everytime i startup is not really fun
<KingKimi> ikonia i installed this in synaptic in ibex 810 to play dvds
<ikonia> KingKimi: what is the package name
<darthanubis> nuninoo, it should be sticking, once done the right way. A script only masks a problem?
<rAUNCH> zedster: thats what i did the it installed the program.. the point of the program is to update another program and when i try to update it it says i dont have permission :X
<SirErugor> darthanubis, it's not in the repo.. you're welcome to port it ;)
<yaris123456789> hey guys how do i open up files on my windows vista through ubuntu ?
<yaris123456789> mount/ ?
<darthanubis> FPSDavid, you have some major issues there. I don't do CDROM upgrades
<nuninoo> yaris123456789, you have to mount the partition where vista is
<KingKimi> ikonia: i installed "OGLE" from synaptic to play DVD movies ... because vlc, totem with all plugins did not play dvd audio... but this OGLE did
<ikonia> KingKimi: what was the package name you wanted
<zedster> rAUNCH: not sure then, you can go su and try from the root account just be careful
<FPSDavid> darthanubis, yeah i know. but if im gonna clean install, is it possible to create a new partition, move all my files over to it, clean install, move my files back, then remove the partition (easily?)
<nuninoo> darthanubis, ummm... what is the right way to adjust a volume slider?
<DJones> KingKimi: ogle is a dead package in Jaunty now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/ogle/0.9.2-5.3
<yaris123456789> Okay. i need a suggestion for a thing to watch videos & something equivalent to WinAmp ? any suggestions ?
<darthanubis> nuninoo, it is just that your settings are not sticking
<SirErugor> nuninoo, amixer
<KingKimi> ikonia i cant understand your question..  i read in forum and searched synaptic for OGLE and installed it in 81.0 to play dvds // but its not in current ubuntu ?
<KingKimi> DJones: oh ! ok ..
<zedster> yaris123456789: vlc or mplayer+gui
<nuninoo> FPSDavid, yes
<darthanubis> yaris123456789, you really need google-fu
<FPSDavid> nuninoo, how would i go about doing that?
<zedster> e1000e chipset anyone one?
<nuninoo> yaris123456789, xmms2 audacious amarok vlc
<nuninoo> yaris123456789, i recommend vlc
<JackWinter> a quick question, does ubuntu have a packaged kernel compiled with PREEMPT and dynamic ticks options ?
<DJones> KingKimi: You may find that there is a ppa for it, but reading up on it, i get the impression its obsolete and hasn't been updated for a number of years
<SirErugor> yaris123456789, use rhythmbox for audio playing
<darthanubis> FPSDavid, getting walked through a partition is not a good idea.
<KingKimi> DJones: so what s the alternate to OGLE that can play DVd ?
<nuninoo> FPSDavid, that is dangerous though. do you have an external drive?
<dsdeiz> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5DrLecter-2ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 56 kB
<darthanubis> If partitioning is new to you. Either start reading, or clean install
<KingKimi> !ppa > KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi, please see my private message
<yaris123456789> okay thanks
<FPSDavid> nuninoo, not one large enough :(
<nuninoo> SirErugor, do you mean aumix?
<DJones> KingKimi: I don't play dvd's, so I'm not the best person to ask
<dsdeiz> xmms2 is the server?
<KingKimi> DJones: dont you watch dvd movies ? :P
<ubUSB> SirErugor: should I fdisk 'a' the USB? before or after copying the ISO into it?
<KingKimi> !dvd > KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi, please see my private message
<SirErugor> nuninoo, not really :p
<pyrohotdog> Just upgraded to Jaunty...and it boots to a black screen!??!
<nuninoo> FPSDavid, it's possible but not recommended. I really would recommend something safer like another hdd?
<glicks> is there an easy way to download videos from youtube
<glicks> ?
<darthanubis> ppl stillwatch DVDs on their PC?
<tehdave> when I try to browse to my roommate's computer via Nautilus, under "Network Servers" his system shows up, but nothing is there when I try to browse to it (By NetBIOS name)...but when I browse to smb://192.168.1.102 it shows his shares properly...I'm curious why I can't just browse to his shares
<FPSDavid> yeah, i can try that nuninoo
<nuninoo> darthanubis, i do
<SirErugor> ubUSB, before. but It doesnt matter. and btw. dont copy the ISO.. copy the contents of it. mount it as loop and do it. buut search the net for a solution, would be best.
<DJones> !players | KingKimi This might help, it lists some video players available through synaptic
<ubottu> KingKimi This might help, it lists some video players available through synaptic: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<dsdeiz> then what's the client to use in xmss2?
<dsdeiz> s/xmss2/xmms2
<ubUSB> I don't undersatnd anything of this
<nuninoo> yaris123456789, vlc does video, audio, playlists and the lot. $sudo apt-get install vlc
<darthanubis> tehdave, you have to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to show "host" last on it's line with bind and wins
<darthanubis> nuninoo, keep holding it's hand. You'll be hear all night
<KingKimi> i cant find libdvdcss2 in synaptic ......... any bot factoid for libdvdcss2 ?
<darthanubis> what do i use to read webpages, what do I use, to unzip files, what do i use to add numbers, etc:/
<Guest4432> medibuntu
<Madpilot> ubottu, dvd | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest4432> is the solution for codec-probs
<darthanubis> KingKimi, look into medibuntu
<zedster> KingKimi: requires restricted repos
<yaris123456789> hey guys i want to do a mount of windows hd. how do i use gparted to find out the device name ?
<KingKimi> zedster:  i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<darthanubis> KingKimi, look into medibuntu
<KingKimi> darthanubis: how to ?
<darthanubis> GOOGLE
<nuninoo> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<KingKimi> !medubuntu > KingKimi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medubuntu
<cycrosism> www.tinyurl.com/bqqrvx
<tehdave> darthanubis, so "name resolve order = lmhosts wins bcast host"? also, are the semicolons line removals (commenting them out) or fine where they are?
<darthanubis> everyone here has a web browser with a search bar, use it
<nuninoo> darthanubis yes you are right
<Guest4432> ubuntuusers.de and look in the wiki for medibuntu or codecs  ;D
<KingKimi> darthanubis: before that , if theres a factoid that you can send, wont it be little useful ?
<KingKimi> darthanubis: sorry.........
<darthanubis> tehdave, yes, your smart, remove the semicolon, and make host=hosts
<darthanubis> KingKimi, i gave you the keys to the palace
<cycrosism> www.tinyurl.com/bqqrvx
<cycrosism> www.tinyurl.com/bqqrvx
<FloodBot1> cycrosism: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cycrosism> Btw, * FloodBot1 sets mode +z #ubuntu
<cycrosism> * FloodBot1 sets ban on %cycrosism!*@*
<cycrosism> Why
<zedster> anyone get linux to run on an optoplex 760?
<KingKimi> why skype is not in synaptic ??
<nmvictor> glicks:yea,if you are using firefox,the video download helper plugin would do.
<cycrosism> www.tinyurl.com/bqqrvx
<Sebboh> zed, that old dell machine?  No doubt people have.  Did you have a problem?
<zedster> yes, its new
<pyrohotdog> Anyone know why my system boots to a black screen after dist-upgrade?
<zedster> the intel 825xx chipset won't read
<KingKimi> cycrosism: a video ????
<Sebboh> KingKimi, visit skype.com for details--skype isn't open source software, but if you want to install it you can, via a few different methods.
<cycrosism> Why not
<zedster> we want to use it at work to grab the macs without having to load windows or open the towers, tried ubntu and damn small
<darthanubis> KingKimi, Skype is NOT free software thats why
<KingKimi> darthanubis: i can download skype for Free without filling out forms to pay USDs ..
 * darthanubis JC
<KingKimi> ???
<zedster> !FOSS
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<zaggynl> As free as we can make it, the rest is jailed.
<darthanubis> as in proprietary????????
<zaggynl> yes!!!!!!!!!!
<Madpilot> KingKimi, there's an important difference between free (no money) and Free (open-source code).
<zedster> skype is a bad program, its built on back of the tech that drove kazza
<Sebboh> zedster, dunno.  Try some simpler liveCD.  DSL is..  Look, it's a low quality product.  And the ubuntu live CD is complicated.. so.. dunno, there are other options.
<kz> is ubuntu better than vista
<zedster> Sebboh: hmm... any suggestions? I actually would prefer not to have a gui in this case
<darthanubis> zedster, try Puppy
<pyrohotdog> kz: some say matter opinion...
<kaola_linux> The splashscreen doesn't finish it's loading just like the before instead initscripts info shows up. Is there a way to revert it back and only the splashscreen shows?
<Sebboh> yeah dunno about kazza, but, Skype is pretty crappy...
<darthanubis> kz, cmon, man, try harder
<kz> lol
<darthanubis> !best
<kz> not trolling
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RainbowW> so i have a stack of usb hard drives i want to mount after boot, but listing them in /etc/fstab like a normal drive doesn't work because that's read before the usb subsystem comes available. what's the solution?
<zedster> unless its a kernal level issue in which case I'm boned till it updates :-(
<pyrohotdog> kz: It's all how you look at it...pay money for a broken system and pay money to add apps...or do it all for free and have it work...
<ikonia> kz: that depend on your personal experience, try it
<nuninoo> darthanubis, do you think its a good idea to run gnome-alsamixer as sudo?
<kz> downloaded the ubuntu iso the other day, just wondering - i have an iphone, are there programs available that will let me use it? without using WINE or w/e
<darthanubis> nuninoo, it won't hurt
<nmvictor> well,this same clent is kind of lagging me behind or that should be my connection.in short,i dint get the command,i apologise,doyou mind rewritting it please?
<zedster> kz: you could run ubuntu on the iphone :-)
<Sebboh> My "hardware drivers" (jockey) application is empty.  What's wrong?  I am probably missing packages.
<nuninoo> darthanubis
<kz> lol
<nuninoo> darthanubis ok
<TheNano> zedster: you can runt it on G1
<nuninoo> Sebboh oh had that problem too.
<zedster> TheNano: and on the iphone, I have an n810 so I don't need to hack anything :-)
<pyrohotdog> kz: I run Ubuntu on my PS3...
<darthanubis> nuninoo, I installed a gui app that let me choose the default sound card. I believe it was asound?
<darthanubis> !info asound
<ubottu> Package asound does not exist in jaunty
<Sebboh> somebody did get a linux kernel to boot on the iphone.  Months ago.  I haven't kept up on the news *shrug*.
<kz> yeah, i ran damn small linux on my ipod mini a few years ago
<zedster> kz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<darthanubis> !info asoundconf-gtk | nuninoo
<ubottu> nuninoo: asoundconf-gtk (source: asoundconf-gtk): Applet to select the default ALSA sound card. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 68 kB
<kz> cheers
<zedster> kz: DSL really? I only ran rockbox on my X5
<darthanubis> nuninoo, that should solve your issue I hope
<TheNano> pyrohotdog: I have a ps3 hou would you rate ubuntu on it compare to a pc , 1-10
<nuninoo> darthanubis ok i will try it thanks :)
<darthanubis> nuninoo, sure
<kz> i think it was DSL
<TheNano> kz: ask ubottu
<Madpilot> ubottu, iphone | kz
<ubottu> kz: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rAUNCH> how can i run programs as root?
<Madpilot> rAUNCH, with sudo
<pyrohotdog> TheNano: It works as expected...ssslllooow though due to lack of memory. Would recommend Xubuntu and resource-friendly apps.
<kz> yup reading now
<merav> unable to upload pictures onto facebook on my crunchbang linux sysxtem
<Sebboh> nuninoo, did you figure out how to get items to show up in the "Hardware Drivers" application?
<Firefishe> Once in a while,  Some times a year, I yearn for the days, Of free-as-in-beer...Then there were the days, The old times of yore, When RIAA policemen didn't knock on your door...And now here's today, And we sit on the fence, We lament all our tomorrows, And spend all our pence...Now the Gates' are behind us, The Jobs on the side, We've penguins and daemons, In which to abide!
<TheNano> pyrohotdog: thanks , I will keep Ubuntu to my PCs .. it rocks  on them
<j0nr> hi all, I am trying to setup get_iplayer with rtmpdump. When I try and run get_iplayer with rtmp option, it says that rtmpdump is not found...I think I compiled it correctly and I think I am pointing at the right file...I am using Ubuntu 9.04
<TheNano> ubottu: Is ubuntu better than vista ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matt_> I am having problems with mounting usb drives... When I insert the drive, I receive a "Cannot mount volume" message. Clicking on the more info option, I get told: mount: /dev/sdb1: cannot read superblock.
<Firefishe> blast
<nuninoo> Sebboh I did but I am not so sure
<zedster> lol
<Firefishe> ops, that was intended for ubuntu-offtopic..I'm blind as a bat tonight....I'm so very sorry
<tehdave> darthanubis, Still not properly resolving the hostnames in Nautilus, but oh well...I have no issue just using IP addresses for network browsing
<TheNano> ubottu: what are advantages of ubuntu?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SirErugor> matt_, try fsck'ing it
<matt_> SirErugon How do I do that?
<tehdave> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<TheNano> ubottu: I thought you was intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aksci> the font of my jaunty machine changes all of a sudden!
<nuninoo> Sebboh I am not so sure how I made it appear. I think I was loading up the wrong kernel modules for jaunty. Check your grub if it was updated and shows jaunty
<darthanubis> tehdave, ypu must reboot all machines
<SirErugor> matt_, what fs is running on it+
<pyrohotdog> TheNano: Unless you need the extra functionality out of your PS3 it's not worth it. It is cool playing SNES with a sixaxis control though..hehe.
<matt_> SirErugon: It's a FAT32 MP3 player
<nuninoo> weee!!! I got an ubuntu cd from the mail today! yay! thanks mr. shuttleworth! are you here? are you here?
<tehdave> darthanubis, Ahhh...well then...will do that later. Thanks for the help
<FPSDavid> nuninoo, ok i added a 2nd HD, but where do i find it now?
<SirErugor> matt_, man fsck.vfat
<glicks> hey has anyone used the amazon.com mp3 downloader with ubuntu?
<glicks> is it spyware?
<TheNano> pyrohotdog:  ;-)
<glicks> will it mess up my install
<nuninoo> FPSDavid is it mounted?
<zedster> glicks: yes, no its actually really nice
<Sebboh> nuninoo, oh, I'm using a third party kernel, that's probably it.  I'll look into solutions related to that, thanks. (the 3rd party might know about this already, I'll look.)
<FPSDavid> nuninoo: unlikely, how do i do that?
<zedster> got a buddy holly album for $2
<Guest47433> mp3-player downloader wtf
<nuninoo> FPSDavid simplest way I know is to run nautilus
<glicks> zedster, really? the stuff i download from amazon is not drm protected right?
<zedster> glicks: nope
<FPSDavid> nuninoo, wheres nautilus? i dont think i have it w/ mythbuntu
<nuninoo> FPSDavid, oh lord i forgot you were using mythbuntu...
<FPSDavid> it might have it, i've just never seen it
<glicks> zedster, so youve used it for ubuntu?
<nuninoo> FPSDavid, open terminal and type nautilus
<zedster> glicks: yes
<glicks> it wont spy on my or install some backdoor into my system?
<glicks> is it open sourcE?
<j0nr> can anyone help with rtmpdump?
<darthanubis> FPSDavid, mythbuntu has thunar
<zedster> glicks: no and no
<zedster> glicks: amazon is a good company, they make good linux friendly software, look at s3
<murka> hi
<murka> i am stuck
<kaola_linux> splashcreen doesn't finishes loading on my ubuntu 9.04 instead some kernel infos shows up...How do I stop it from showing?
<murka> i cant open openoffice word and excel at same time
<kaola_linux> :-/
<murka> i have no idea what problem it would be
<zedster> kaola_linux: set boot to quite in grub
<FPSDavid> nuninoo: nautilus not installed
<glicks> zedster, iF I download an album, i get each indivudual song as an mp3 or one single mp3?
<FPSDavid> darthanubis: whats that
<nuninoo> darthanubis, can thunar mount disks like nautilus can?
<zedster> glicks: individual, its on their site read my friend
<kaola_linux> zedster: I'm already using it...
<darthanubis> !info thunar | FPSDavid
<ubottu> FPSDavid: thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 218 kB, installed size 712 kB
<FPSDavid> it shows up as /dev/sda, and my main is /dev/sdb
<kz> if i extract the ubuntu iso to a folder, and burn those files to a dvd using the inbuilt vista burner. will i be able to boot into it?
<darthanubis> nuninoo, not sure
<darthanubis> kz, lol
<nuninoo> FPSDavid, well if it shows up you should be able to copy into it
<glicks> zedster, the 8.10 version will work on jaunty you think?
<FPSDavid> where would it be located?
<Madpilot> kz, you don't extract the ISO. You burn the whole thing as a bootable Cd
<kaola_linux> zedster: it shows up before the splash screen could finish loading
<kz> yeh
<FPSDavid> like the file directory or whatever, i suck @ linux/ubuntu, nuninoo
<zedster> kaola_linux: so kernal panic?
<slipshot> its rather lively inhere
<zedster> glicks: yes
<kz> except i cant be bothered downloading a burning program Madpilot
<nuninoo> FPSDavid, type thunar
<matt_> No look on there, SirErugor. Tried fsck.vfat /dev/sbd1 and it says the file or directory doesn't exist
<nuninoo> FPSDavid type thunar in terminal
<murka>  i cant open openoffice word and excel at same time, get error file dosent exists
<zedster> even the windows built in burner will burn iso's right click on it
<Madpilot> kz, you're going to need one, though. There are some good open source burning apps for Windows.
<kaola_linux> zedster: Nope, I'm using it now...It was not showing before, it was just last night upon resizing my swap partition
<kz> so what i said wouldnt work?
<zedster> kz: correct
<darthanubis> course not
<cdyson37> hi all
<kz> what if i make a boot.ini file and chuck it on the cd with instructions
<FPSDavid> nuninoo, that brings up the regular file manager, where would i look to find the drive?
<kz> thats all that burning as a bootable disc does isnt it?
<zedster> kz: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<levidos_> if i want to run a bind9 dns server, do i have to install named, also?
<cdyson37> strange problem: rc.local isn't being run at boot for some reason...
<FPSDavid> nuninoo, it looks like this, but only the first 4 selections on the left, no drives http://freedomyug.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/thunar.png
<nuninoo> FPSDavid, check out /media
<Madpilot> kz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<SirErugor> matt_, it should be there since it's in the base system
<Madpilot> kz, Windows info at that page too
<zedster> anyone know how to get the intel 825xx chipset working before I head out?
<kz> thanks
<free1_> are there any good video capture programs for ubuntu? not youtube vids
<DJones> free1_: As in recording your desktop movements?
<zedster> free1_: cheese might work
<free1_> as in recording a video conference that plays on my desktop
<nuninoo> FPSDavid in terminal type $cd /media
<Shift_Wreck> hello i appear to be experiencing issues the same or similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/19775
<nuninoo> FPSDavid, then type # ls
<nuninoo> FPSDavid, oops
<slipshot> check this out!!!  http://imagebin.ca/view/Q1KkYqX.html
<zedster> free1_: so a stream from the internet? vlc
<pyrohotdog> I just upgraded to 9.04 and it boots to a blank screen. Ideas?
<nuninoo> FPSDavid, type $ ls
<Shift_Wreck> after a reboot my host name has changed
<FPSDavid> nuninoo, only the cdrom shows in /media
<DJones> !screencast | free1_ There might be something linked in this info
<ubottu> free1_ There might be something linked in this info: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Shift_Wreck> to localhost.localdomain
<Shift_Wreck> i cant sudo
<kaola_linux> pyrohotdog: try booting it without the splash on the kernel parameter and see what shows up
<zedster> slipshot: what is that?
<ghostknife> nuninoo: so it's not even 8.04 with the patches applied? because 8.04 was quite unstable at first?
<slipshot> thats my desktop
<free1_> zedster: yes. thanks
<SirErugor> Shift_Wreck, why can't you sudo? you have your user. edit /etc/hostname
<free1_> thanks all.  much appreciatted
<pyrohotdog> kaoloa_linux: how exactly do I do that...
<Shift_Wreck> to localhost.localdomain
<nuninoo> FPSDavid, do you know what file system the drive is?
<zedster> slipshot: wild cherries 5! nice I heard its almost as good as back door sluts 9
<FPSDavid> nuninoo, check PM?
<nuninoo> ghostknife, wow that took a long time good thing i still remember what you asked
<Shift_Wreck> i need to be root to edit that file SirErugor
<kaola_linux> pyrohotdog: you press "e" at the grub menu on the ubuntu entry
<gartral_> any good console based games in repos?
<slipshot> lol
<nuninoo> ghostknife, if you got it from CD then it is safe to assume that it is fresh
<matt_> SirErugor, just ran it again. Seems I typed sbd instead of sdb. Lol. It just outputs saying "Contains a free cluster. Assuming EOF. FAT32 root dir starts with a bad cluster"
<n0yd> I'm pretty experienced with sabnzbd, but im having some problems with this new install (Ubuntu 9.04/sabnzbd+ current). Package installs fine, set the default config to run under my user pid, it starts fine, but I cant access the web interface. Any ideas?
<zedster> free1_: you know how to set up and transcode the stream? if not read the vlc wiki its really usefull
<SirErugor> Shift_Wreck, you need to use sudo to edit it
<Shift_Wreck> right
<Shift_Wreck> and i cant sudo
<glicks> zedster, heh its pretty nice
<glicks> :)
<Shift_Wreck> see my problem?
<pyrohotdog> kaoloa_linux: there is no splash parameter...
<glicks> i get paranoid now when i see non gnu software
<slipshot> well i thought it was funny
<glicks> or non gpl software
<homeskill> why does the sound in ubuntu 8.10 randomly always stop working? it's still on alsa mixer but i cant usually hear anything again until i reboot. is there another way to fix this without rebooting ?
<SirErugor> matt_, hehe.. ;) now you fsck.vfat -t -y -a then path to dev
<zedster> glicks: what about non-BSD software, your head go bomb?
<free1_> zedster: ok thanks.  will do
<kaola_linux> pyrohotdog: so no splashcreen then? what does your system show after grub?
<glicks> zedster, i am paranoid of closed source code
<Shift_Wreck> SirErugor, do you understand the nature of my problem?
<SirErugor> Shift_Wreck, enlighten me
<Guest10584> is there anyone who has created AMI from scratch ?
<matt_> SirErugor, identical output
<n0yd> Any sabnzbd+ users?
<SirErugor> matt_, oh and remember the -w option
<matt_> SirErugor, same output again
<pyrohotdog> kaoloa_linux: goes through booting like it's going to work then when it comes time for the GDM to show...nothing. Can't switch to any consoles either.
<kaola_linux> homeskill: Try restarting alsa
<Shift_Wreck> hostname has changed to localhost.localdomain. since the host has changed i cant sudo, therefore i cant sudo to change etc/hosts to fix it
<Shift_Wreck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/19775
<SirErugor> matt_, weird.. but it should have corrected something
<homeskill> kaola_linux how?
<SirErugor> matt_, try the -V for verification pass too
<kaola_linux> homeskill:sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<maxagaz> how to download a package from backports without having to add the backport to my sources.list ?
<kz> can ubuntu do everything windows can do + more?
<matt_> SirErugor, did that... And guess what? Same output. Lol
<pyrohotdog> kz: Yes.
<SirErugor> matt_, haha.. weird, for sure :S
<kaola_linux>  pyrohotdog: try putting single on the kernel parameter and do a startx
<kz> what can ubuntu do that windows cant?
<matt_> SirErugor, yeah, definitely. Is there a way to force it to mount and then format it?
<SirErugor> matt_ you format before mounting it
<kaola_linux>  kz: staying  away from spywares and viruses and not wasting resources from antivirus and antispyware...:)
<SirErugor> matt_, mkfs.vfat
<homeskill> kaola_linux it restarted alsa but i still cant hear anything :( anythin else i can try?
<mayglow> How do I start displayconfigGTK(bullet-proof failsafe XORG) in single user mode to reconfigure my graphics? I need to manually run it - it seems to only start on a trigger when it detects things don't work.
<kz> i dont use either anyway lol
<kaola_linux>  homeskill:  did you check your alsamixer?
<gartral_> any good console based games in repos?
<kz> is there an open source equivalent for almost every app on windows, for ubuntu?
<Wazzzaaa> kz, you configure almost anything you want. And otherwise high chance that someone has write a tool for something you need
<mayglow> kz: no
<homeskill> kaola_linux well i double clicked on the volume thing and the 'playback' things are slid all the way to the top
<Wazzzaaa> all legel, without paying
<Wazzzaaa> legel=legal
<pyrohotdog> gartral_: overkill, nethack, bsdgames...
<kz> nice
<indus> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<mayglow> Wazzzaaa: if you live in a country like the USA, some software covered under certain patents may be illegal for you to run(such as the packages that provide for decoding mp3 and other media codecs)
<pyrohotdog> kz: everyone I've converted to Linux has never considered going back to Windows.
<mayglow> Wazzzaaa: which is why canonical doesn't package them along with ubuntu, because they could face a lawsuit and even their users could be at risk.
<kaola_linux> homeskill: go to sound preferences and check you card. Try running alsamixer on terminal
<ertu_> need help with surround sound when playing stereo music.. my front speaker has no sound and i have to check `dublicate front` option to have more realistic surround, any ideas?
<kz> lol
<homeskill> i just tried runnin alsamxier on the terminal, it says master volume isnt muted
<Wazzzaaa> mayglow: that's tru
<indus> ertu_: probably jacks are wrongly plugged in
<anisometropie> did they remove alsaconf on ubuntu ? they did on debian and since i've many many sound problem
<Wazzzaaa> but I meant that you can use almost all software for free, without having to pay the author
<pyrohotdog> kaoloa_linux: same thing.
<ertu_> indus, no jacks haven't changed since i switched to ubuntu from windows
<indus> ertu_: in my system,line in and mic were interchanged
<kz> yea
<kz> are there some programs on ubuntu you have to pay for?
<matt_> SirErugor, that fixed the problem. Thank you. ^_^
<mayglow> Wazzzaaa: never said you couldn't, I was just responding to your point about it all being 'legal' when that can be contentious
<SirErugor> matt_, np :)
<kaola_linux> pyrohotdog: did it not boot to console?
<yaris123456789> hey guys i mounted windows drive but when i navigate to the folders there is no files....
<pyrohotdog> kz: nothing you can't find a free alternative to.
<asdqwe> someone can gift me 1 https://usshop.ubuntu.com/product.php?code=09%2093107BN&catid=1 L
<kz> sweet
<ubuntu> ciao
<indus> ciao
<ubuntu> ki sei
<kaola_linux> pyrohotdog: maybe it's a resolution problem? Have you change your monitor recently?
<mayglow> kz: ubuntu doesn't have any system in place for you to buy applications. everything in the repositories are free of charge, even the commercial canonical-partner repo is all free.
<slipshot> anyone in here like mint or crunchbang?
<pyrohotdog> kaoloa_linux: I may have done it wrong. Pressed "e" for the options, "o" to add a new line, and wrote single. It's a laptop.
<mayglow> How do I start displayconfigGTK(bullet-proof failsafe XORG) in single user mode to reconfigure my graphics? I need to manually run it - it seems to only start on a trigger when it detects things don't work.
<gartral_> !info nethack
<ubottu> Package nethack does not exist in jaunty
<slipshot> guess not!!!
<yaris123456789> hey guys i mounted windows drive but when i navigate to the folders there is no files....
<mayglow> yaris123456789: they're all gone due to corruption possibly
<SirErugor> yaris123456789, and you mounted it correctly?
<SirErugor> hehe
<levidos_> where can i find my dns settigns?
<mayglow> levidos_: /etc/resolv.conf
<kaola_linux> yaris123456789: Maybe you have some permission problem
<mayglow> levidos_: actually you have a tray icon for NetworkManager you should click on
<mayglow> levidos_: it should be there
<zetheroo> how do you edit the dictionary  of Firefox in Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> how can I get the update manager to work the way it did in 8.04?
<mayglow> gordonjcp: how did update manager work in 8.04, how is it working differently?
<levidos_> tnx mayglow, i'm troubleshooting some dns server issues :-s
<gordonjcp> mayglow: in 8.04 there was an icon in the tooltray when it wanted attention, now it just pops up its dialogue when it feels like it
<mayglow> gordonjcp: well I'm running 8.04 myself and haven't seen what the new update-manager does, so I can't really help. I also have no GUI, so I can't take a look to see what gnome configuration menu you should go to.
<mayglow> btw, does anyone know how to start displayconfigGTK manually?
<gordonjcp> mayglow: I've already been through the various menus
<Madpilot> gordonjcp, let me find the bug report, there's a gconf command to reset update-manager to sane functioning
<gordonjcp> mayglow: google also seems to suggest that it's a great new improvement
<mayglow> gordonjcp: well looks like they've made it default behavior and hidden the changes from you
<mayglow> gordonjcp: heh, sorry
<gordonjcp> mayglow: quite a few forum posts reporting this screwy behaviour, and being told "yes, isn't it great, why would you want to change it"
<ertu_> need help with 6ch sound when playing 2ch stereo music.. my front speaker has no sound and i have to check `dublicate front` option to have more realistic surround, any ideas?
<mayglow> gordonjcp: oh and don't forget disabling ctrl+alt+backspace. you should see how nautilus acts straight out of gnome upstream before ubuntu modifies it
<Madpilot> gordonjcp, mayglow - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<mayglow> i'll load that later... when I have more than a text browser X(
<Madpilot> mayglow, given that default upstream nautilus uses the awful, awful 'barf windows everywhere' mode, I'm very glad Ubuntu makes that change!
<Madpilot> the 9.04 change to update-notifier is far less desireable
<mayglow> Madpilot: yeah well I'm going to jump ship completely to a simple BSD, I've run into some very funky things and I'm tired of it
<gordonjcp> mayglow: I'm planning on upgrading to 8.04 later today
<Madpilot> that's a big jump
<gordonjcp> 8.10 is fundamentally broken, and 9.04 isn't much better
<FPSDavid> im trying to mount a HD and it says "mount: you must specify the filesystem type". what/how do i do that?
<mayglow> Madpilot: eh well I've jumped around before. I also don't require a lot of software that is critical to a lot of linux desktops these days(blobs, flash, java, whatever)
<mayglow> Oh man it is late :\
<ComunisTico> hi
<FPSDavid> the command i'm running is "mount /dev/sda /media/backup"
<gordonjcp> FPSDavid: -t
<FPSDavid> how do i incorporate that -t, gordonjcp?
<mayglow> FPSDavid: there is an ubuntu wiki entry for mounting stuff, are you trying to mount something from windows?
<FPSDavid> no
<ComunisTico> i try to chmod 777 my usb drive (its fat32) but it doesent really work, tis is what it says to me
<ComunisTico> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/JIMENA': Read-only file system
<FPSDavid> a 2nd linux formatted drive in ubuntu
<FPSDavid> this part says nothing of -t https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Manually%20Mount
<Madpilot> ComunisTico, pretty sure fat32 can't support the full permissions system
<gartral_> !info overkill
<ubottu> overkill (source: overkill): bloody 2D action deathmatch-like game in ascii-art. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-13 (jaunty), package size 333 kB, installed size 2760 kB
<Kartagis> on any page, flash content is replaced with a huge play button. i have read that flashblock did this but i don't have that package. what else could cause this?
<mayglow> !info displayconfiggtk
<ubottu> Package displayconfiggtk does not exist in jaunty
<ComunisTico> Madpilot, its on my usb drive tht ive use for years.. and until now that i upgraded to 9.04 it stopped working
<FPSDavid> what do i do w/ -t
<mayglow> !info displayconfig-gtk
<ubottu> Package displayconfig-gtk does not exist in jaunty
<mayglow> -_-
<DJones> Kartagis: Could it be the firefox addon noscript?
<Kartagis> DJones, I checked that too
<FPSDavid> i'm trying to mount the 1st drive from here: http://pastebin.com/d4bacdc57
<FPSDavid> /dev/sda to /media/backup by running "mount /dev/sda /media/backup"
<DJones> Kartagis: That was the only one I could think of
<enquest> I got a usb harddrive I want to use it as backp medium
<enquest> In what file type should I format it?
<SirErugor> enquest, you could format it with mkfs.ext3
<SirErugor> enquest, if you want to use ext3 fs
<enquest> ext3 ok but does this not give problems with rights?
<SirErugor> enquest, what do you mean? rights? not that I can think of
<enquest> the user enquest:enquest
<enquest> I making a rsync file as there is no good backup programe in ubuntu
<SirErugor> enquest, oh.. then no rights problems..
<ghoulhaha> hello,everybody
<FPSDavid> hi
<SirErugor> enquest, but you could also use raiserfs or the like, but I like ext3 better than reiser
<ghoulhaha> 可以说中文？
<KingKimi> Hi. in the matrix screensaver, how do i change the  flowing text to flowing numbers ???
<enquest> already formated the disk as exts3
<pyrohotdog> Are there any advantages to having your home folder on another partition? Other than easy system upgrades/swaps?
<enquest> now writing the rsync
<enquest> realy shame there is no good backup programe on ubuntu
<ghoulhaha> any body can help me ?
<enquest> is ext2 not better?
<enquest> for a usb disk
<Bacta> How can I stream movies to my Xbox 360?
<ghoulhaha> the ati dirver doesn't work with my computer
<SirErugor> enquest, ext2 is ext3 wihtout journalling
<KingKimi> what is the name of a command line only irc client ?
<SirErugor> wihtout*
<DJones> KingKimi: Irssi
<SirErugor> without* damn it .)
<KingKimi> DJones: thnx
<saivin> KingKimi: I'm using it now :)
<Madpilot> enquest, fat32 has the advantage of working in Windows. Important if you want to use your usb key on other machines...
<KingKimi> what is "journalling" filesystem ?
<KingKimi> saivin: B-)
<gordonjcp> KingKimi: it's where the filesystem handler makes a note of what it's going to change, changes it, and makes a note that it's changed
<gordonjcp> KingKimi: that way, if it's interrupted at any point, when you restore the filesystem you can work out what was going on
<KingKimi> gordonjcp: thnx for the info...and now i opened wikipedia.. !
<gordonjcp> KingKimi: if it fails before it writes down what's going to happen, it goes "aha, I never finished writing down what I was going to do" and scraps the whole idea
<nettezzaumana> hi
<gordonjcp> if it fails after it writes down what it's going to do, and is while it's doing it, it can finish the job by looking at the first part
<KingKimi> why XFIX try to fix xserver option is not present in recover mode of ubuntu 904 ?
<saivin> gordonjcp: kind of log for later reference?
<KingKimi> gordonjcp: B-) thnx !
<gordonjcp> saivin: kind of, yeah
<nettezzaumana> can i somehow list packages which provides "foo" file .. for example ext2fs.h ??
<nettezzaumana> using apt-cache?
<nettezzaumana> btw. i haven't ubuntu so i can't try
<gordonjcp> the last bit is, if it sees it was going to do something, sees the state of the disk matches what it was going to do, but there's no journal entry to say it was completed, it just marks it as completed
<gordonjcp> clever stuff
<gordonjcp> that's a bit of an oversimplification
<gordonjcp> KingKimi: incidentally, re irssi - you're going to want screen as well
<civpro> well guys, i finally got a working server
<civpro> but it ended up being opensuse
<Boohbah> civpro: i'm sorry
<KingKimi> :|
<civpro> booh, why you say that?
<nettezzaumana> can i somehow list packages which provides "foo" file .. for example ext2fs.h ??
<nettezzaumana> using apt-cache?
<civpro> its not a bad distro
<tritium> civpro: please stay on topic.
<gordonjcp> civpro: what problems did you run into using Ubuntu for a server?
<civpro> tritium, just came in here to say i appreciate this channels help even though it didnt work out for me installing ubuntu
<civpro> gordon, it was display issues
<civpro> nvidia 8300
<Xello> Hello. Anyone know how to fix a Stale NFS file handle on a USB-stick running Ubuntu from it?
<Emry> Does anyone know how to recover the MBR in Vista?  Ubuntu runs great but the install didn't ask me where to install grub, and didn't make the assumption that it should install it on the same disk and Ubuntu......
<ziroday> Emry: you need to reinstall grub from a desktop livecd
<levidos> pleeease help me with dns. the problem is, that i can;t ping ubunturv.testdns.local. details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/170426/
<Emry> ziroday: That doesn't answer my question.  Grub works as intended. :P It is just in the wrong place.  I want to fix the MBR on /dev/sda so that it no longer has grub, only Vista. :P
<Emry> :) Once I figure that out, I know how to get grub to go where it belongs. :)
<ziroday> Emry: if you're asking how to reinstall vista's bootloader you're asking in the wrong place, ##windows will be more helpful. But I don't understand why you need it in the first place
<Guest874> my ubuntu irc client won't open urls in a browser i have to cut and paste
<ziroday> guestwhat client?
<Guest874> how can I change this
<ziroday> Guest874: what client?
<Emry> ziroday, I need it because A) I want to be able to have the two OSes completely separeate from each other B) I want to be the one that decides wehre the boot loader installs C) I don't want a scenerio where one OS crapping out can keep me out of the othe. And I asked here because it was the Ubuntu disk that did it. :P
<Guest874> xchat
<ziroday> Guest874: right click on the link, more help in #xchat
<Guest874> ziroday: if i choose "open in browser" I get an error
<Bacta> Is the update to Jacking Jackelope worth it?
<Guest874> I'll try xchat
<ziroday> Emry: sure, but we don't know how to replace the vista bootloader, you will need to do that in ##windows. Grub does not install to a certain OS, but to the MBR
<ziroday> Bacta: depends
<ziroday> Emry: so in that regard it is "seperate"
<KingKimi> Bacta: if you need a MAtrix screensaver ;)  i enjoy it :D
<Sebboh> Emry, the first time I installed linux, I felt like what you've described, too.  I got better.
<Emry> ziroday: I am going to check ##windows, but you are missing the point.  Grub installs to the MBR of A hard disk.  I installed Ubuntu entirely one one physical disk.  When it got to the point where most Linux installs ask where I wanted the boot loader installed, it didn't even ask. :`
<ziroday> Emry: it does under the Advanced Options :)
<Emry> Sebboh: I have been using Linux for years.  :)
<kwak> anyone can help with networking. I installed an ubuntu 9.04 server in dmz. my problem is it can't connect to the internet.
<Sebboh> Ah, Emry is right.  The Jaunty installer is complete bunk, to forsakes everyone except grandma.
<kwak> i changed the values in /etc/network/interfaces to this
<usicow> What license is Ubuntu released under? GPL?
<Bacta> Ubuntu is proprietry
<ziroday> usicow: variety of license's
<Sebboh> ziroday, the advanced options are on a *different CD*. :/
<Emry> Sebboh: lol.  That is probably the problem.
<ziroday> Bacta: no it is not.
<Bacta> Yes it is
<LietKynes> ziroday: just to be on the safe side write down the boot command for the vista entry in grub
<kwak> address 10.10.10.0
<Bacta> you're not allowed to look at the code
<ziroday> LietKynes: you might want to talk to Emry
<Emry> I will probably run through the install again later and make notes... That way I can send my comments to the devs. ;P
<ziroday> Bacta: that is incorrect, you can look at most of the code
<LietKynes> right, sorry
<usicow> ziroday: Hmm.. I have to document that for work.. so we know its okay to use.. can you point me to a website which lists whats what?
<Canaen1> bacta: you aren't doing it correctly.
<ziroday> Emry: you might want to use the alternate cd that is more advanced
<Bacta> Sorry
<Bacta> I was meant to be trolling
<Emry> That is a good idea.
<kwak> i mean address   is 10.10.10.3 and gateway 10.10.10.1 (includes netmask and brodcast) but cannot connect.
<gordonjcp> ziroday: I'm trying to think of what code you *can't* look at, blob drivers excluded
<Bacta> but I just don't have the passion anymore
<Bacta> I'm really, truly sorry
<kwak> but if i change to iface eth0 inet dhcp, it works fine.
<ziroday> usicow: oh well in that case its really really complicated :). #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better place to ask
<LietKynes> Emry: even if your ubuntu install dies, grub can still boot other OS
<Emry> But yeah, later I will go through the install process again, and see if there is anything that wasn't just and ID0T error... . :P If I botched something myself, then so be it.  :)
<gordonjcp> Bacta: you could try going to #openbsd and telling them the only reason OpenBSD can claim to have no remote holes is because Theo keeps moving the goalposts
<Emry> Then if I have time, I will send comments to the devs about my install experience. hehe
<gartral_> ok, im on an ssh connection to my server, how do i generate a keyfile that is useable from putty/winscp?
<ziroday> gordonjcp: err some of the artwork?
<gordonjcp> ziroday: mm, that's actually a good point
 * Emry has been looking at his comments so far, and oppologizes if he was sounding irate. ^^;;
<ziroday> gordonjcp: I'm sure there's a whole bunch, gnewsense will be a fun way to see
<gordonjcp> ziroday: one raised by lugradio a couple of years ago - how many bits of "free" artwork or music truly have the sources available?
<jerzy> hi can any1 tell me where i can get skype for ubuntu 9.0.4??
 * Bacta gets asked to leave places all the time, he rarely stays "left"
<Madpilot> gordonjcp, anything made & released in SVG does
<ziroday> gordonjcp: #ubuntu-offtopic and I have no idea, that subject doesn't really interest me :)
<gordonjcp> jerzy: you can get it from the skype website
<Emry> gordonjcp: for the most part, if a piece is on the computer, the binary is the source.  :P hehehe  Unless you can download the sheet music.
<gordonjcp> Madpilot: mmm, *kind of*
<ziroday> !skype | jerzy
<ubottu> jerzy: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Odo> jerzy, you need repositoy medibuntu
<jerzy> i searched there and there is only for ubuntu up to 8.04
<Madpilot> gordonjcp, anyway, #ubuntu-offtopic for stuff like that, please
<gordonjcp> Emry: as ziroday says, it's a job for #u-offtopic - you can talk to me about it there
<jerzy> oh thx a lot Odo ill try
<jerzy> afk for a while
<dn4> how do you get cspan.org to play videos?
<gartral_> ok, im on an ssh connection to my server, how do i generate a keyfile that is useable from putty/winscp?
<gordonjcp> dn4: you may need flashplugin-nonfree
<gordonjcp> gartral_: same way you generate any other ssh key
<dn4> movie player seems to of got it
<dn4> but I installed an ugly thing
<gartral_> gordonjcp: normal way from console is broken in ubuntu
<mgph> hi, how can I play wma, wmv and wpl files in ubuntu ? the windows media file formats ?
<gordonjcp> gartral_: define "broken", and what exactly have you tried?
<joaopinto> !codecs | mgolisch
<ubottu> mgolisch: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<djabbour> Ubuntu seems to be adding -Werror to my compile flags, causing some packages to fail on warnings. Where is this flag set so I can disable it?
<syntax\> anyone here be able to play warcraft frozen throne on linux?
<syntax\> on ubuntu should i say?
<RocknRoll> is there any irc channel to talk about Unix ???
<mgph> ubottu: ok thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thanks
<Xello> Anyone know how to fix a Stale NFS file handle on a USB-stick running Ubuntu from it?
<ocs>  hi, which is the best firewall with a GUI frontend in your opinion ?
<CooPs> hey, I can't get my .lircrc file to work (lirc remote mapping file)
<CooPs> it has no effect what so ever
<gordonjcp> ocs: are you using more than one machine?
<ocs> gordonjcp: nopwe
<ocs> nope
<CooPs> when I do the irw command, lirc pick's up key input from the remote just find
<ReleaseX> CooPs, does irw give you any reading?
<djabbour> Is there any file on ubuntu where default cflags can be set? For automake or gcc in general?
<CooPs> fine*
<gordonjcp> ocs: you don't really need a firewall then
<CooPs> ReleaseX: http://pastebin.com/d44a6f635
<gordonjcp> djabbour: you could export CFLAGS in your bash startup scripts
<CooPs> i got the script's installed from a guide
<djabbour> gordonjcp, I am unsetting it already, no effect
<CooPs> but I also had like a hello world test, which didn't work either
<joaopinto> !wine  ! syntax\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine  ! syntax\
<djabbour> gordonjcp, there must be somewhere where -Werror is being adding
<joaopinto> !wine | syntax\
<ubottu> syntax\: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest15703> Hi guys  how we all
<driftwood_> ok
<gordonjcp> djabbour: have you re-run configure?
<ReleaseX> CooPs, have you tried the mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<djabbour> gordonjcp, yes it's nothing stupid like that. Like I said, Ubuntu must be setting this flag
<CooPs> ReleaseX: yeah, and that just generate another lirc file for me that doesn't respond to anything either
<djabbour> gordonjcp, by build scripts work on centos, since I just ran them there
<Guest15703> Guys any one know why i cant get my speakers working  and mirphone , just up graded  to version 9.04 ubuntu
<gordonjcp> djabbour: it's not
<CooPs> * .lircrc
<djabbour> gordonjcp, and I see the -Werror being added on Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> djabbour: must be something you've set locally then
<ocs> gordonjcp: I have a webserver on another machine, wich is in LAN with my host. Now, I have to redirect all the calls to the webserver's pages to my machine. If, for example, a page on the webserver is http://URL1:80  I have to make it accessible through http://URL2:someport,  where URL2 is the url of my machine. Someone told me that this is feasible with a firewall....
<ReleaseX> CooPs, does the remote not work with any application?
<abama> pppd call xxx, no ppp0 interface appears
<gordonjcp> ocs: oh, you're trying to share your connection?
<djabbour> gordonjcp, it's a stock install... I'm just testing this build process on a VM for ubuntu I setup
<gartral_> gordonjcp: one moment, trying to figure out the command
<CooPs> ReleaseX: the remote works fine with XBMC, I just want to be able to start it with it
<ocs> gordonjcp: more or less
<djabbour> gordonjcp, maybe the newer gcc versions in ubuntu add it by default
<gordonjcp> djabbour: can you pm me a link to the code you're trying to compile
<djabbour> gordonjcp, i'm compiling binutils
<gordonjcp> ocs: yeah you could do that, although you may find that if you're using a broadband router it's already got something to do that
<djabbour> gordonjcp, cross compiling actually...
<ocs> gordonjcp: I don't want external devices
<gordonjcp> djabbour: pm me the steps to reproduce the problem
<CooPs> ReleaseX: I'm using "sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart" to restart lirc whenever I change the ~/.lircrc file
<kwak> hi again: my first issue was resolve. my next question is why is it that I don't see all the files/folders when i login yung winscp?
<djabbour> gordonjcp, it's way too involved. But I'll show you the error.
<I_Hate_Freedom> howdy!
<kwak> i logged in as root.
<djabbour> cc1: warnings being treated as errors
<kwak> but i don't see the /var
<livingdaylight> hola
<gordonjcp> djabbour: okay, without being able to reproduce the circumstances, I can't really help you further
<livingdaylight> how do i connect to my router? 192.???.1.1 ?
<I_Hate_Freedom> 168?
<I_Hate_Freedom> as in 192.168.1.1
<RocknRoll> in firefox address bar type 192.168.1.1
<_Ranakah> livingdaylight in terminal type: ifconfig and there is ip of your router
<livingdaylight> I_Hate_Freedom, you da man
<djabbour> gordonjcp, I say f** it, i'll just not support ubuntu, it's the only distro adding -Werror to the build process by itself
<_Ranakah> maybe is not 192.168... i have 10.10.1.1
<_Ranakah> :D
<livingdaylight> I_Hate_Freedom, please, please, change your name :s
<I_Hate_Freedom> not really. just a guess
<livingdaylight> _Ranakah, ifconfig, sanx
<balrog__> do i still need wpa_supplicant for connecting to a hotspot via command line?
<matt7676> has anyone accomplished to have one VAP in station mode and second VAP in monitor mode using Atheros chipset based card and MadWIFI drivers under Linux?
<djabbour> gordonjcp, FYI, you're wrong about Ubuntu not setting that flag. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilerFlags
<gordonjcp> djabbour: I can't think of any combination of circumstances where you would have -Werror being added all by itself
<djabbour> gordonjcp, indeed it is turned on in Ubuntu by default, see the wiki I linked.
<CooPs> any command that allows me to see if lirc really loaded the ~/.lircrc file maybe?
<gordonjcp> djabbour: that doesn't say anything about -Werror being turned on
<ertu_> Sauerbraten hangs my pc as soon as i start it.. using ubuntu 9.04, ati x1950xt. any ideas?
<I_Hate_Freedom> Does anyone have any advice for setting up the microphone on a Lenovo T61p?
<gordonjcp> djabbour: also, you should be fixing warnings *anyway*
<I_Hate_Freedom> This thing is driving me nuts!!!
<djabbour> gordonjcp, do you know what binutils is?
<djabbour> gordonjcp, i'm not maintaining their packages. it's a core part of the gnu toolchain
<aLeSD> hi all
<mgph> Hi, I've downloaded and installed "ubuntu-restricted-formats" but how can I start using it ?
<gordonjcp> djabbour: yes, I'm a contributor to binutils
<Canaen1> is there a way to boot from an external hard drive?
<aLeSD> how could I show the trash icon on the desktop ?
<I_Hate_Freedom> aLeSD: howdy!
<aLeSD> Canaen1: check if your bios supports it
<aLeSD> I_Hate_Freedom: what ?
<CooPs> ReleaseX: could there  by any chance be so that lirc never bothered loading the .lircrc file?
<Canaen1> aLeSD: how?
<kwak> hi again: my first issue was resolve. my next question is why is it that I don't see all the files/folders when i login yung winscp?
<aLeSD> Canaen1: enter in the bios and check the boot sequence
<djabbour> gordonjcp, in that case you'll want to look at line 3090 of ecoff.c, ha.
<djabbour> gordonjcp, sorry, i'm just frustrated with ubuntu
<gordonjcp> djabbour: two secs
<aLeSD> Canaen1: keep attention !
<gordonjcp> djabbour: actually, can it wait until later?  It's a nice day out there and I have a garden to weed
<djabbour> gordonjcp, but regardless, it's being added. I'm going to stop arguing over it.
<gordonjcp> djabbour: anyway, the wiki page you linked adds certain warnings but goes on to say that it will stop compilation *if* -Werror is being added
<gordonjcp> djabbour: oh - did you get it from apt-get source binutils?
<djabbour> gordonjcp, yeah I was skimming the wiki too quickly
<djabbour> gordonjcp, nope I've got the tgz
<gordonjcp> djabbour: nw, it happens
<djabbour> gordonjcp, like I said I'm trying to build a cross tool
<gordonjcp> djabbour: grep through the tree for "-Werror" and see if it *is* in any config file
<gordonjcp> djabbour: what does "echo $CFLAGS" say?
<djabbour> gordonjcp, i've got a set of scripts to do it, they worked on Mac OS X, and two other flavours of linux without issue. I'm pretty surprised it's failing on ubuntu
<ReleaseX> CooPs, jere
<djabbour> gordonjcp, since yor'e being so helpful, heh, let me paste you the part of my script that's compiling it
<gordonjcp> djabbour: tell you what, make up a list of steps to reproduce the problem, pm me a link to it, and I'll look at it tonight
<djabbour> gordonjcp, it shouldn't matter since i unset CFLAGS
<balrog__> do i still need wpa_supplicant for connecting to a hotspot (using wpa encryption) via command line?
<ReleaseX> CooPs, here's a post for starting xbmc from the remote http://vikjonlinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2009/04/howto-setup-remote-for-ubuntu-804-xbmc.html
<djabbour> gordonjcp, can you /msg me your e-mail?
<gordonjcp> you *do* need to re-run ./configure after tampering with CFLAGS ;-)
<CooPs> ReleaseX: yeah, that's the one I'm following
<CooPs> :P
<ReleaseX> CooPs, what part are you getting hung up on
<yahoo> .....
<CooPs> the problem with it is that it simply assumes that the  ~/.lircrc file actually have any affect
<CooPs> becouse mine don't
<yahoo> hihihihihihi
<ertu_> Sauerbraten hangs my pc as soon as i start it.. using ubuntu 9.04, ati x1950xt. any ideas?
<digifor> I am trying to set up the "New Mobile Broadband" option in network manager but my country does not exist.
<znh_> ertu_, fglrx driver?
<d> hello
<ertu_> znh_, how do i check?
<digifor> I am located in Cambodia
<znh_> ertu_, glxinfo
<znh_> ertu_, glxinfo | grep direct rendering
<ertu_> znh_, says `yes`
<znh_> lets see what the channel knows
<znh_> there is #sauerbraten on Quakenet
<CooPs> ReleaseX: oh wait..
<CooPs> think i got it now..
<digifor> This is my /etc/wvdial.conf How do I put in network manager?
<digifor> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/me5af2a8
<Dillizar> digifor, what kind of internet you have?
<djabbour> What is the /etc/alternatives/automake file used for in ubuntu?
<digifor> mobile broadband
<Dillizar> digifor, sorry
<digifor> Star-Cell is my provider.
<AlleyKat> I think I can send messages to win machines in my LAN via "smbclient -M <netbiosname>", but is the opposite also possible somehow?
<jigp> hello OT here.is twitter really a slow site??whew almost 30 minutes to post
<digifor> It works ok with wvdial. But I should be able to add it to network manager.
<ziroday> jigp: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<CooPs> ReleaseX: nope, still doesn't work
<CQ> hello, small problem, I have a Windows share that I can access from dolphin, mut can't mount... the fstab entry used to work under intrepid, but doesn't work under jaunty, and the fs type is cifs... any ideas?
<I_Hate_Freedom> AlleyKat: Hmm... I can't get it to work on my network.
<ToreadorVampire> Quick question all - is inotify compiled into the Jaunty kernel by default, and if not is there a package to install (in order to get it compiled in) or do I have to do something by hand?
<ToreadorVampire> I had assumed that (if it were working) lsmod | grep ino would have turned up inotify - but it didn't :(
<ToreadorVampire> And I tried using incron and nothing happened :(
<Pezaiko> Spanish?
<Madpilot> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pezaiko> Gracias
<DarrenC> hey guys tryin to install ubuntu 8.0.4 on dell vostro 1510 everythin loads up kernal loads alls good then i get brought to the command line where there should be a gui i tried startx but got a list of errors so im thinkin maybe my graphics card aint supported or sumfin is there anyway around this
<CooPs> anyone here that is using lirc and has configured their own .lircrc file that can help me with not getting the .lircrc file to respond to anything?
<ziroday> DarrenC: can you install pastebinit and then do pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and give us the url please
<AlleyKat> I_Hate_Freedom: ok.. am trying to establish some way to communicate with my neighbor w/o having to run in there for every little message.. I'll test it out better later, see if I can come up with something at least one-way and get it working
<DarrenC> good way to communicate with neighbour telephone hahaha only jokin
<I_Hate_Freedom> AlleyKat: Cool! Let me know when you figure it out.
<Bacta> When will Ubuntu Masturbating Monkey be released?
<Br4z3r> Hi can I have both firefox and iceweasel on ubuntu working independently
<I_Hate_Freedom> After Choking Chicken
<Bacta> Damn :(
<ziroday> !ops | Bacta
<ubottu> Bacta: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<AlleyKat> heh well yeah... ok will do. I do know this much - gotta be same subnet (obviously), same workgroup and the netbios things gotta be working
<elky> aww
<ziroday> a tad overkill
<ITguru> Is is possible to force logrotate to run, if it turns out that the logs have gone past a certain size?
<KB1JWQ> ITguru: Sure.
<KB1JWQ> man logrotate.conf
<KB1JWQ> or man logrotate, I forget which.
<ziroday> ITguru: put the options in /etc/logrotate.conf
<KingKimi> http://gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=54573&id=1&tan=3516418  how to install this theme ???
<ITguru> ziroday, I think I'll have to increase the number of times logrotate runs in a day then, to like every hour, rather than every day
<davide> hello
<tobiassjosten> How can I use notify-send and NOT queue my multiple messages, but rather have them all shown at once?
<giles_> KingKimi: it installed fine for me
<giles_> KingKimi: try unzipping it and then making the folder into a .tar.gz archive
<realsifo> hello. why my cdma phone must be flush with windows xp before it can work in ubuntu 9.04?
<KingKimi> giles ok..
<Madpilot> ubottu, themes | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Madpilot> KingKimi, the last URL in the bot's blurb there is what you want
<KingKimi> Madpilot: i downloaded only from gnome-look  ..
<Skript101> I HAVE QUESTION
<realsifo> my cdma phone is haier d1200p
<KingKimi> giles thnx !
<davide> i' installing linux mint but i can't select the compiz effect
<Madpilot> KingKimi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<davide> i think is for the driver but in another partition with ubuntu 8.19 i haven0t problem a
<giles_> kingkimi: i am now using it for my theme
<giles_> don't forget to use the panel image as well
<davide> what cai i do ?
<davide> *can
<Skript101> Is ordering the live cd avaialble in Australia?
<realsifo> help me
<Canaen1> so I'm doing a fresh install because the automated system update to 9.04 broke some packages and I want to format my hard drive to upgrade to ext4. Besides backing up my files, what should I save?
<Skript101> HELLO?
<Madpilot> Skript101, almost certainly - check the ShipIt site
<ertu_> is there fglrx for jaunty?
<Skript101> Well then, is it for free?
<Madpilot> Skript101, yes
<Skript101> Or do i pay a certain price for it to be shipped?
<skillz> does anyone here have any experiance with Yslow! or unix shell scripting?
<Hobbsee> Skript101: yes, it is free and available.
<Skript101> So is getting the cd mailed to me free?
<DJones> Skript101: It can take a few weeks to be delivered from shipit, alternatively, you could download it via the internet and burn it to a cd
<DJones> !shipit | Skript101 Yes, its completely free for a single cd
<ubottu> Skript101 Yes, its completely free for a single cd: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<wgrant> Skript101: Or order a CD for the cost of postage at ubuntu.net.au. They are much quicker, 'cause they're mailed from Australia rather than Europe.
<ertu_> is there fglrx for jaunty?
<KingKimi> giles_: i didnot install it that time.. now when i try to install tar.gz it says cannot directory over directory
<wgrant> ertu_: Yes, but AMD dropped support for chips before the R500.
<Skript101> !shipit ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shipit ?
<ertu_> wgrant, mine is R580. how do i install it?
<KingKimi> giles_: it says cannot move directory over directly :(
<Skript101> How much quicker
<wgrant> ertu_: Actually, it looks like the R500 series isn't supported either. Only R600 and up.
<wgrant> Skript101: A few days, rather than several weeks.
<Skript101> How much quicker is buying from ubuntu.net.au
<Skript101> Than shipit
<john_sturton> hi I am new to Linux and am after a graphics package to do office network diagrams can anyone recommend any ?
<younder> Do you need Samba to read a Windows disk?
<wgrant> Skript101: It will take a few days. ShipIt will take up to several weeks.
<younder> On the same machine.
<wgrant> younder: No.
<Madpilot> john_sturton, OpenOffice Draw or Inkscape
<KingKimi> giles_: ?
<giles_> kingkimi i think you have to uninstall it but i'm not sure how to
<giles_> good luck
<giles_> im going
<younder> Samba implements  WINS, yes?
<wgrant> younder: Yes.
<john_sturton> thank you
<carpii> john_sturton, try http://www.koffice.org/kivio/ ?
<KingKimi> how to uninstall a existing theme ?
<Skript101> :O
<Skript101> Ok ty
<carpii> or http://projects.gnome.org/dia/  for gnome
<Skript101> Wait
<Skript101> How much do i pau
<Skript101> pay*
<abama> which shell supports tab completion?
<r00t_> Has there been a compatibility fix while trying to use vnc and compiz?
<carpii> most do i think, but bahs is one
<carpii> bash
<Skript101> Hmm
<Skript101> Noone heard me
<Madpilot> Skript101, ShipIt is free. Check that Australian page, I'm sure they tell you what the postage cost is...
<Skript101> HOW-MUCH-DO-I-PAY-TO-HAVE-UBUNTU-JAUNTY-JAKALOPE-SHIPPED-TO-MY-HOUSE-IN-AUSTRALIA?
<Skript101> No
<KingKimi> Skript101: its free
<Skript101> I mean from ubuntu website
<younder> Skript101: or sice you alread have the internet, download the CD image and burn it onto a diask.
<younder> disk
<CooPs> i have put a script called foo.sh in /scripts/foo.sh
<CooPs> how do I run it from command line?
<_ruben> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<CooPs> * ~/scripts/foo.sh
<Skript101> ubuntu.net.ap
<Skript101> au*
<KingKimi> i have installed a theme from gnome-look .. but its not showing up in the appearance preferences window.. ????
<nurettin_> i am using ubuntu 8.04
<skillz> Is anyone here any good with shell scripting with things such as tracert that can help/advise me on something
<nurettin_> but not running k3b
<CooPs> i get
<joaopinto> !ask | skillz
<ubottu> skillz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CooPs> bash: foo.sh: command not found
<murka> hi
<joaopinto> CooPs, is the scripts folders on your home directory ? ~ = home directory
<she_dyed> CooPs, type the complete path as well as script name
<murka> i got problem by opening in menu Language support
<DJones> Skript101: If you want to check how much postage would be from the australian ubuntu local support people, you might be better joining their channel #ubuntu-au they're most likely to be able to give you an idea
<murka> when i open it then it closes after loading
<younder> skillz: try nettworktools first, if you haven't
<skillz> i need to test loading times of my website on different servers, i was hoping that this could be automated in some sort of shell script is this possible?
<skillz> younder: whats networktools?
<CooPs> permission denied
<Skript101> I think 400 mb would download.... And eat my bandwidth, and im capped to 10-15 kbps
<joaopinto> skillz, if you mean response times, yes, you just need to measure the elasped time with shell scripting and some HTTP get tool, like wget
<Skript101> It would take ages
<CooPs> ah there we go
<younder> skillz: under System, Administration menu
<CooPs> nvm
<crid_> hi guys anyone running fujitsu amilo sa 3650
<Skript101> o
<Skript101> :O
<younder> Skript101: ok, so ISDN..
<Skript101> lag
<younder> dual channel
<skillz> joaopinto: how would i do that with wget (where can i get it from?)
<Skript101> Whats kubuntu
<younder> skillz: it's there
<Skript101> Whats isdn
<skillz> younder: i have opened up net tools, dont see wget??
<jerrome> hello
<Skript101> Omg no ones on #ubuntu-au
<jerrome> does anyone know the right chat for pxelinux ??
<younder> Skript101: Then it should suggest wich "sudo apt-get installl .. " you should use
<tobiassjosten> How can I use notify-send and not queue my multiple messages, but rather have them all shown at once?
<she_dyed> Skript101, where in AU are you?
<askvictor1> I've installed ubuntu server 8.04; I want to add ubuntu-desktop from a 8.04 cdrom - what should I do to apt/sources.list to enable the CD?
<younder> skillz: You need to call it from the command line. menu Progammes, Accessories
<askvictor1> and install the package?
<younder> programmes
<younder> program terminal
<czester_> ló
<john_sturton> is there a way to easily install mysql workbench in ubuntu 64-bit
<pjolk> ok i have tried to get wireless going on ubuntu for 6months(well obv not 8 hours a day but i have given it a few tries from time to time). im about to put it off for forever
<LordMetroid> How do one uninstall the psuedo-mouse, it gets activated sometimes when i play games and then nothing works
<younder> john_sturton: yes update to the latest version
<skillz> younder: wget is exactly what i need - is there a way of making this into a script so that it outputs it to a text file, and automated so it runs at certain times?
<pkkm> how to resize ntfs partition?
<ikonia> pkkm: gparted
<pkkm> ikonia: it does not work
<pkkm> neither ntfsresize work
<RainbowW> so i have a stack of usb hard drives i want to mount after boot, but listing them in /etc/fstab like a normal drive doesn't work because that's read before the usb subsystem comes available. what's the solution? some script inserted into /etc/init.d at the end of the boot order?
<pkkm> is seems like ntfsresize finished without errors, but when I scan disk with gparted, it is the same size as it was before
<younder> skillz: Put it in a batch file and make it into a cron job.
<Skript101> Sorry it me again
<Skript101> Another question
<joaopinto> pkkm, ntfsresize works on filesystems not partitions
<Skript101> Which ubuntu do i get
<Skript101> 32 bit or 64 bit?
<RainbowW> if you don't know, you want 32-bit.
<she_dyed> Skript101, i am chatting with this guy that got his CD free from launchpad
<podecoet> surround no longer works after upgrading to jaunty, the channels appear in the mixer, but changing them has no effect - any ideas?
<podecoet> (I still get sound through the front channel)
<skillz> younder: how would i make a batch file?
<Skript101> Whats launchpad
<she_dyed> on the website
<younder> skillz: it is a text file with bash command same as you would enter from the terminal. see man bash.
<usman> join #mm
<she_dyed>  Education expo in June at Rosehill Sydney <-- are you close Sk
<she_dyed>  Education expo in June at Rosehill Sydney <-- are you close Skript101
<skillz> younder: ok thanks
<bostwick> so yeah
<joaopinto> pkkm, you will need to recreate the partition with the size matching your new ntfs filesystem, but backup to be safe
<yinlong> what's bash?
<Skript101> And, why 32 bit
<erUSUL> !shell | yinlong
<ubottu> yinlong: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<younder> skillz: and man cron
<bostwick> I installed ndiswrapper and now it says cant detect if hardware is present
<joaopinto> !launchpad | Skript101
<ubottu> Skript101: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<pkkm> I have 150gb ntfs partition and 200gb ext3 partition. how to resize ntfs partition to 100gb and add this free 50gb to ext3?
<cha2> ce-kity
<Skript101> No
<joaopinto> pkkm, per your statement you already resized the ntfs filesystem, now you need to resize the partion
<Skript101> Im in VIC
<she_dyed> Skript101, ah ok
<joaopinto> pkkm, pleas read: man ntfsresize
<joaopinto> pkkm, it would be easier to do it using gparted, but since you have selected the manual way...
<pkkm> joapinto: I can't format anything - I need both partitions and I haven't got space for backup
<Skript101> :(
<RainbowW> pkkm: then your life truly sucks.
<bostwick> ndiswrapper hates me
<pkkm> gparted returns error - I'll launch resizing and paste that error here
<yinlong> erUSUL,i met this word in the terminal ,when i typed a wrong command .But i really dont know what it means.
<crid_> i do you guys run linux/ubuntu on a laptop
<she_dyed> you might find a LUG (linux user group) over there in VICland Skript101
<bostwick> <crid_> i do you guys
<bostwick> :|
<erUSUL> yinlong: bash is a shell the program that provides the command line interface in unix/linux systems
<crid_> because none of the laptops I've tried->suspend to ram does not work
<crid_> girls too!
<ikonia> !paste | pkkm
<ubottu> pkkm: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RainbowW> bostwick, someone once told me that english is the easiest language in the world to learn to speak badly.
<Madpilot> Skript101, there's a very active Ubuntu Australia group
<Madpilot> Skript101, try #ubuntu-au
<crid_> ah sorry yeah, i'm english is bad right now, i'm tired :D
<oddmunds> my ubuntu just boots to the command line prompt, how can I make it boot to the desktop?
<bef> Ubuntu 10.01 leak
<bef> http://bit.ly/12bh8h
<yinlong> erUSUL,oh,i know ,thank you.
<pkkm> OH!!! it seems like I did sth wrong with ntfsresize and I have now 10gb free space (i had 60g free before)! why??
<ror> is there a way to get the volume control in Jaunty back to how it was in Intrepid (i.e. vertical, or at the very least so scrolling up increases volume!) (at the moment scrolling up with the mousewheel slides it left, reducing volume
<bostwick> on a side note
<bostwick> apparantly I dont have config in linux
<bostwick> or dhcpd
<gordonjcp> ror: that's odd
<ror> really? is that not normal? try it
<gordonjcp> ror: file a bug, that's weird and inconsistent behaviour
<ror> ok
<ror> what package should I assign it to?
<gordonjcp> ror: hover the pointer over the volume icon and scroll the wheel - up *increases* volume
<gordonjcp> don't know
<littleme> hi guys can anyone help? i keep on getting a error /HOME .dmrc cannot be accessed it should belong to user, i am newb btw, but also the problem is that i can no longer see anything on desktop either
<ror> gordonjcp, ah I see, so hovering over it increases it, but once you expand the bar doing the same over the bar decreases volume
<ror> wow that's just insane :)
<gordonjcp> ror: hehehe
<ror> is there a way I can capture video?
<Madpilot> ror, interesting bug, does the same thing here. Nice find...
<gordonjcp> ror: welcome to the wonderful world of computers
<gordonjcp> ror: I use mencoder to capture video
<ror> ok
<Madpilot> ror, launchpad.net is where Ubuntu bugs go
<bostwick> ouch
<ror> yup, thanks Madpilot
<bostwick> my wireless had a heart attack
<pkkm> it seems like I did sth wrong with ntfsresize and I have now 10gb free space (i had 60g free before)! why??
<littleme> hi guys can anyone help? i keep on getting a error /HOME .dmrc cannot be accessed it should belong to user, i am newb btw, but also the problem is that i can no longer see anything on desktop either
<ikonia> pkkm: try resizing it correctly now,
<she_dyed> with the tool suggested earlier gparted pkkm
<Madpilot> ror, after you file that bug, post the URL here please, curious to follow it myself
<pkkm> :)) ! Now it is resized correctly! The key thing to do was to resize ntfs with ntfsresize!
<pkkm> I have GParted 0.4.3
<younder> litheme: You are aware of what the icons lower right corner are? You have probaly switched screens. Point and click on the right one with the stuff on it.
<lunix> people, I have a problem that has a very simple solution I guess.. I just see to figure out how.  By mistake i pressed " - Remove From Panel" on the "nm-applet" that makes wireless work.  I would like to get the applet back on the panel as it was before. I cant fint it in "+ Add To Panel". Anyone knows how to fix this?
<Kartagis> i don't know what i installed or removed, but i keep getting "Video Unavailable" in everty facebook video. what may cause this?
<pkkm> how long will increasing size of ext3 from 200 to 250gb left side take?
<jtaji> lunix: add "Notifcation Area"
<younder> Kartagis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/
<lunix> jtaji,, you saved my day! thanks a lot!
<lunix> Now it works :D
<RockHound> hi everyone ... stupid question but how do I prevent aptitude to remove a packages (which it thinks is unused) when purging another package? I have disabled autoremove via apt.conf.d but it seems to be ignored.
<ror> Madpilot, I'm just filing the bug now, not sure which package it would be though, can't work out if it's gnome-applets or gnome-control-center
<kk1> .
<Madpilot> ror, you can leave the package blank if you're not sure
<ror> ok
<ror> I think i'll go for gnome-applets it seems most likely
<ror> and the version number for it fits the version number in the about volume control
<Madpilot> ror, that works, and if it's not the right package, someone connected to -applets will add the correct one
<ror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/375378
<donie> hop hop
<coolman99_> hi
<coolman99_>  Some people here?
<Madpilot> coolman99_, ask your questions, someone will help if they can
<murka> could anyone look my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156877
<I_Hate_Freedom> Anybody know how to get the microphone working on a Lenovo T61p?
<Skript101> Lol another question from me :)
<Skript101> When Ubuntu creates the partition to put its system on, will it erase my other OS?
<Skript101> Or will it leave it alone?
<erUSUL> Skript101: no it shrinks the existing parition to make room
<Kartagis> younder, I apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, and I still get that
<erUSUL> Skript101: if you do the full automated install
<I_Hate_Freedom> Skript101: Defragment the drive, then install.
<erUSUL> Skript101: you can arrange the paritioning yourself if you want
<Skript101> Wouldnt that erase stuff?
<coolman99_> i'm a ubuntu beginner,  After I installed yesterday, has fallen in love with ubuntu completely
<erUSUL> Skript101: if there is room in the disk it should not...
<Lenin_Cat> coolman99_, offtopic is in #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<Lenin_Cat> :P
<erUSUL> Skript101: if the duisk is full it will refuse to shrink it
<Lenin_Cat> but yay
<Skript101> Well?
<coolman99_> ok, sorry
<halfmind> How do I get to the #ubuntuforums-beginners channel?
<erUSUL> halfmind: /join #ubuntuforums-beginners
<Skript101> Like i said, wouldn't it erase things from my other partition when it shrinks it?
<erUSUL> halfmind: on some irc clients clicking on the name's channel also works
<gartral_> ok, im on an ssh connection to my server, how do i generate a keyfile for connecting over ssh/scp?
<halfmind> erUSUL: do I just type that in the same place I'm typing this message?
<erUSUL> Skript101: no
<erUSUL> halfmind: yep
<halfmind> erSUL: cool.  thanks.  we'll see what happens...
<I_Hate_Freedom> Skript101: No, so long as there is blank space on the hard drive for the installation.
<Skript101> OH so it must use the hard drive to create a new partition then?
<Madpilot> ror, your bug had actually already been filed. I marked it as a duplicate.
<Madpilot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/335333 <-- there's the earlier filing
<coolman99_>  which 3d applications can ubuntu use? For instance maya , softimage and so on,
<younder> coolman99_:  lol, sorry for the lack of emtusiasm, but take a good look at the number of userers.
<erUSUL> coolman99_: maya has linux version not sure about softimage
<I_Hate_Freedom> Skript101: Ubuntu is creating a new partition on your hard drive when it installs in that fashion. It will dual boot using the GRUB boot loader.
<ror> ok thanks Madpilot
<younder> coolman99_:  personal edition only
<Skript101> I wanna keep my windoze boot loader though...
<Madpilot> ror, it's one of those irritating bugs, known before release but not fixed...
<younder> Unless you are willing to slpit with 10000$
<Skript101> So i can access bios]
<ror> how easy would it be to have a go at fixing this myself?
<Skript101> Wait
<Skript101> Is there way to access bios through ubuntu?
<Skript101> harro?
<I_Hate_Freedom> Skript101: You can still access the BIOS settings. They come on before the boot loader.
<BigMack83> seems my sound stopped working and now have no sound in 9.04. It seems like it may have to do with the alsa sound card driver? but not sure. any idea where i can start?
<ror> should that bug's status be changed from new/triaged to something like confirmed?
<matt7676> has killall superseded kill? Or has kill some advantages, that killall has not?
<younder> Skript101: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789
<Madpilot> ror, duplicate bugs just vanish, basically, so no need to change status
<nurettin_> hello i am using k3b sudo k3b but i cant use normal
<ror> I meant on the original
<nurettin_> why ?
<ror> the original's status is still "new" in gnome-applets and "triaged" in gnome-applets (ubuntu)
<helloyo> i'm running 64bit ubuntu, but my RAM is coming up as 3.8GB instead of 4GB, is this correct?
<Madpilot> ror, the "new" tag is set remotely - notice the "assigned to" field has a link to Gnome's bugtracker
<Skript101> Dude, im on my DS
<Skript101> I cant browse internet
<Skript101> Without rebooting
<Madpilot> ror, and the Gnome bug's had no action on it since it was filed
<Skript101> Just copy+paste
<ror> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581448 < so I see, it's sitting as an "unconfirmed, minor importance" bug
<parapanghelescu> !vnc
<Skript101> And what did you mean bios goes on before boot loader
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Skript101> !vnc Skript101
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vnc Skript101
<Sweet_Death> Hi people
<Skript101> ???
<Madpilot> ror, exactly, and Launchpad has a bot that tracks the status of bugs like that one on other bug reporting sites
<Vixen_> Question: Is there any damage possible by installing a 32-bit OS on a 64-bit architecture?
<younder> !wins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wins
<Skript101> No comment..
<younder> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Sweet_Death> i there any way to open docx like office 2007 formats in Ubuntu?
<she_dyed> Vixen_, no
<younder> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Vixen_> she_dyed, cheers.
<Skript101> Hello?
<she_dyed> Vixen_, people use it when they're not ok with 64b yet
<Vixen_> she_dyed, aye, I have a 64bit machine, but I doubt I've enough ram to run 64bit OS, so I was just checking up
<ror> so probably the best way forward is to register myself at gnome.org and have a go at producing a patch?
<Skript101> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<I_Hate_Freedom> Skript101: The BIOS comes on in order to tell the computer where it's disks can be accessed. The boot loader comes on after that to figure out which operating system you will want to use.
<Skript101> dunna what the hell it is :D\\
<she_dyed> Vixen_, you can move to it later after you've added more ram
<younder> Vixen_: Xubuntu is the low RAM option
<Madpilot> ror, if you're a coder, go for it. You could also use the Launchpad bug to work out the patch, and let LP send it upstream
<Hmousa> Hi , anyone know how to get Mezzo Desktop , which is used at Symphony OS !
<ikonia> Hmousa: I don't think ubuntu's packaged it
<Vixen_> she_dyed, younder, thanks, I've enough to run the 32-bit version of straight ubuntu
<gartral_> ok, im on an ssh connection to my server, how do i generate a keyfile for connecting over ssh/scp?
<Vixen_> So I'm going to be going with that
<Madpilot> ror, #ubuntu-bugs & #ubuntu-desktop are two useful channels
<ikonia> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Hmousa> there was an old package i had from debian repo, but not exist anymore
<she_dyed> Vixen_, sounds good
<ikonia> rats
<ikonia> ganteng: there is a guide on https://help.ubuntu.com
<younder> Vixen_: kernel panic?
<lillarog_> i was connected to my server via putty ssh but my connection broke... now i'm connected again. is it possible to switch to the original terminal window?
<pjolk> how the hell can I get proper resolution on my screen? it uses only 800*600 maximum which is useless
<Skript101> No, can i go into bios to overclock after ubuntu has been installed?
<Vixen_> younder, I'm not sure matey, I'm off to try it now
<I_Hate_Freedom> Skript101: Just defragment the hard drive and install Ubuntu using the Ubuntu boot disk. It will allow you to create a new partition for Ubuntu while leaving your other operating system in perfect working condition.
<Skript101> And boot menu
<ikonia> gartral_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<Vixen_> she_dyed, cheers for your help, I'm off to burn a cd of 9.04
<she_dyed> Vixen_, got a cold one in the fridge
<I_Hate_Freedom> Skript101: You'll be able to do all of that.
<she_dyed> its your backup plan :) Vixen_  you're welcome
<DJones> Sweet_Death: Open Office is able to open docx file's
<Vixen_> Later <3
<Madpilot> Skript101, of course. Ubuntu doesn't touch the BIOS
<gartral_> ikonia: i'm ssh'd into the system though..
<ikonia> gartral_: thats fine
<Skript101> And safe mode will still work in windows to?
<Sweet_Death> DJones which version? mine cant open
<ror> Madpilot, I'm half a coder ;), I code at work in my job but I've never tried contributing to open source/large projects before so I don't know so much about how the management side of it works
<Skript101> Oh wat the hell is this ubunbot
<ikonia> gartral_: to use keys you'll need access to the box to put your keys on, soo it's good that you are already logged in
<ikonia> Skript101: ?
<Skript101> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Madpilot> ror, Ubuntu is run thru IRC channels & mailing lists, basically.
<ror> ok
<Madpilot> Skript101, dualboot will still leave all the usual Windows modes intact
<Skript101> Oh, good!
<Skript101> :_
<gartral_> ikonia: yea.. i've had SSH access working for some time, but i'de like the keyfile
<ikonia> gartral_: ok - so follow the guide I sent you and it should explain how to setup keys
<Skript101> Ill just have to wait until my mums pc is mine in like a few months then
<gartral_> ikonia: if i have an Qs, ill ask
<Skript101> I can still boot from cd
<pjolk> how the hell can I get proper resolution on my screen? it uses only 800*600 maximum which is useless
<DJones> Sweet_Death: I think it was version 3.0 that brought it in as standard, although there was a plugin for earlier versions but my link to that is no longer working
<Skript101> pjolk: Do you have windows? I can help if you do.
<Madpilot> ror, that -desktop channel - and the desktop mailing list - are probably the best places to start. Say hi, ask questions, get someone to help you, etc
<lunix> pjolk,  sounds like your videocard needs to get installed
<ikonia> Skript101: windows support is in ##windows please.
<ror> thanks
<Skript101> !mandalin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mandalin
<Skript101> NAH MAN ITS IN #Poo
<jurism> hi! Can you tell me please what should I write in terminal instead of space character? Thank You!
<ikonia> Skript101: stop that
<Skript101> I knew that lol
<ikonia> Skript101: this channel is for ubuntu support ONLY - if you don't have anything to say on that topic, please don't speak
<vigo> pjolk: Onboard chipset or PCI card?
<Sweet_Death> thanks Djones
<Skript101> but ok
<Skript101> Ok
<Skript101> Ubuntu only
<Skript101> Got it
<pjolk> vigo: standard laptop
<pjolk> i have vista / ubuntu 50/0
<Sweet_Death> WHich one is more stable and has more application created -Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<pjolk> 50/50
<Skript101> Ive heard about something called WINE. Whats that?
<Bulevil> Hello, forum is down?
<Sweet_Death> i want to select one to install on my laptop
<Skript101> I do know its ubuntu
<zxd> How do I report bug in ubuntu
<zxd> package bug
<lunix> WINE is for running MS applications in Linux I think
<DJones> !wine | Skript101
<ubottu> Skript101: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Madpilot> zxd, launchpad.net
<vigo> pjolk: I guess that would be chipset. did or have you installed the drivers for your Hardware or tweaked the .xorg configurations?
<ranf> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 7329 kB, installed size 54508 kB
<Madpilot> ubottu, bugs | zxd
<ubottu> zxd: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<younder> Skript101: Basically debian has all the bells and wistles of all opensource software writtten since Stallman started OSF. Ubuntu has restricted it to stuff that is current and of good quality and likely to be useful to most people. (Not just geeks.)
<ikonia> !wine > Skript101
<ubottu> Skript101, please see my private message
<Skript101> Oh ok
<Skript101> ty
<vigo> pjolk: this is the generic page, but may lead to your answer. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&highlight=xorg+config
<Skript101> I did
<Skript101> Nice bot you got there
<Skript101> Who made it?
<Madpilot> it's had a couple of different authors, and lots and lots of people adding factoids
<Madpilot> ubottu, yourself
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Skript101> Everyone listen up
<Skript101> Pjolk has question
<Skript101> kk?
<bazhang> Skript101, please chat elsewhere
<pjolk> thnx
<pjolk> i m looking through mnaulas
<DJones> Skript101: If you've got more general background questions on ubuntu ready for when you install it, it might be worth you joining #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> ah well, too slow
<kr0y> My network manager options are grayed out in Jaunty
<kr0y> I can connect to wired network by changing interfaces, resolv.conf files and restarting network
<forceflow> is your kill switch on ?
<Velahattin> Hey
<kr0y> Can anyone help me how to connect to wireless?
<forceflow> kr0y: is network-manager daemon running ?
<forceflow> kr0y: you've got two parts: the applet and the daemon
<Skript101> My question
<Velahattin> somebody help me ?
<kr0y> Sorry am a noob . can you tell me how to find dat forceflow ?
<remoteCTR1> !ask Velahattin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Velahattin
<younder> Klick the network icon and select the VPN connections dialog
<forceflow> kr0y: not quite an expert myself. I'd say check system monitor -> all processes for the network manager process
<remoteCTR1> !ask | Velahattin
<ubottu> Velahattin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amor> riska
<Skript101> Can someone answer question?
<Velahattin> i wanna play War Rock with wine
<Velahattin> but i have a problem
<ikonia> Skript101: if you ask it and stop making random noise in the channel
<marcel> Skript101, what is the question
<ikonia> Velahattin: side note for you #wine-hq is good for specialist wine issues
<kr0y> forceflow: nm-applet seems to be present
<forceflow> kr0y: that's the applet
<Skript101> Its is what this channel is for, right?
<forceflow> kr0y: you need the service behind it
<Skript101> It*
<kr0y> forceflow: So how do I enable it?
<forceflow> kr0y: the service is called "NetworkManager"
<remoteCTR1> !ask | Skript101
<ubottu> Skript101: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<forceflow> kr0y: make sure view-"all processes" is enabled in system monitor
<bazhang> Skript101, ask an actual question
<Skript101> Does ubuntu play mp3 wav wmv ect ect?
<kr0y> forceflow:  ps aux | grep 'nm' root      3158  0.0  0.1   7884  3612 ?        S    11:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/nm-system-settings --config /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<forceflow> kr0y: if it's not there ... hmm ... I don't know how to start it :)
<bazhang> Skript101, of course yes
<Madpilot> Skript101, yes
<remoteCTR1> Skript101, sure does
<forceflow> kr0y: yep, that's it
<forceflow> kr0y: so it is running ...
<remoteCTR1> wasnt that hard, eh?
<kr0y> yes
<ikonia> !mp3 > Skript101
<ubottu> Skript101, please see my private message
<forceflow> kr0y: have you tried restaring it?
<kr0y> forceflow: Not yet. will restart it now
<forceflow> kr0y: good luck ...
<forceflow> kr0y: is it a fresh install? or did your wireless work in previous installs?
<Skript101> I cant go on pages
<Skript101> Only IRC
<bazhang> Skript101, what pages
<Skript101> Im on my DS
<I_Hate_Freedom> Skript101: Ubuntu can have all of the abilities that other operating systems have and then some. It's much better than Windows IMHO.
<ikonia> Skript101: wait until you get to a PC then to do some research
<Skript101> Simple yes no question
<bazhang> Skript101, what does your DS have to do with ubuntu?
<ikonia> Skript101: "yes"
<forceflow> kr0y: tons of Network manager bugreports here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<forceflow> kr0y: might be a good idea to search there for your case :)
<Skript101> Well
<Dark_Haseo> i need help instaling ali usb controler
<remoteCTR1> troll-alarm...
<Skript101> Research without pc :)
<Dark_Haseo> on ubuntu amd64
<ikonia> Skript101: ok - well wait until you get a PC to do your research
<Skript101> My pc wireless button is broken
<remoteCTR1> Dark_Haseo, if it isnt being recognized automatically that is gonna be a hard one...
<ikonia> Skript101: as I said this channel is for ubuntu support ONLY
<marcel> Dark_Haseo, so it does not work out of the box? try creating a custom kernel
<Skript101> omg
<bazhang> !ot > Skript101
<Dark_Haseo> :(
<ubottu> Skript101, please see my private message
<Dark_Haseo> thaats going to be even more hard -.-
<forceflow> Dark_Haseo: google has no answers?
<Dark_Haseo> nop
<Kartagis> younder, I did apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, and I still get that
<remoteCTR1> do we have protuberances, or why is it so trolly today?
<forceflow> Dark_Haseo: so your USB controller is not recognised now?
<Dark_Haseo> some says slow on ubuntu but nothing about  not recon
<Dark_Haseo> nop
<forceflow> Dark_Haseo: most recent kernel or ubuntu repo kernel?
<Dark_Haseo> normal 9.04
<forceflow> maybe go for a bleeding-edge new kernel then ...
<Padhu> Dear Ubuntians, I want to edit and convert some videos. please suggest an application
<forceflow> or boot into an older one to check ... maybe it's a regression
<forceflow> Padhu: AviDemux
<forceflow> Padhu: and for converting: mencoder, ffmpeg
<Velahattin> somebody look pls.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/170516/
<remoteCTR1> !codec > Padhu
<ubottu> Padhu, please see my private message
<forceflow> Velahattin: try checking the Wine AppDatabase
<Velahattin> how ?
<forceflow> it may contain tips on how to run certain applications with wine
<Pici> !appdb | Velahattin
<ubottu> Velahattin: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Velahattin> thanks ubottu and forceflow
<RockHound> hi everyone ... stupid question but how do I prevent aptitude to remove a packages (which it thinks is unused) when purging another package? I have disabled autoremove via apt.conf.d but it seems to be ignored.
<Padhu> ubottu, Foreflow: THank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<forceflow> Velahattin: no problem!
<Kartagis> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in jaunty
<Kartagis> damn!
<remoteCTR1> use firefox
<Pici> Kartagis: Its in the partner repositories iirc.
<bazhang> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<kr0y> forceflow: Stopping Network manager daemon from system monitor hanged my computer
<kr0y> forceflow: Now restarting shows NM working but enable wireless checkbox is grayed out
<I_Hate_Freedom> Commands for ubottu are on the wiki, I hope?
<Kartagis> remoteCTR1, i want to check if opera gives video unavailable problem too
<Madpilot> ubottu, yourself > I_Hate_Freedom
<ubottu> I_Hate_Freedom, please see my private message
<remoteCTR1> Kartagis, have a try with evince
<kr0y> How to enable wireless in Network Manager if the option is grayed out???
<Kartagis> remoteCTR1, evince the pdf reader?
<I_Hate_Freedom> Madpilot: Thanks.
<Kartagis> !yourself
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Madpilot> remoteCTR1, evince is a PDF reader. did you mean epiphany, which is a browser?
<remoteCTR1> Kartagis, errr epiphany i meant, sorry :D
<vigo> I like Epiphany, Icecat and others. Epiphany is a great one.
<Kartagis> damn! I get the same error with epiphany too
<kr0y> can anyone please help me to enable wireless in my system?
<younder> bluetooth?
<younder> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<vigo> Kartagis: Try SeaMonkey yet?
<kr0y> younder: Not bluetooth but wireless
<Kartagis> vigo, I believe I'll get the same error
<younder> bluetoot is  a wireless protocol
<mefiX> why doesn't package ubuntu-xen-server install no xen-kernel?
<remoteCTR1> kr0y, there is this settings file from networ-manager if i only could recall it's name/location, anyways there is an option "managed" uin there, you need to set that one to "true" then all of the connections can be managed by network manager
<Dark_Haseo> i have a problem installing an es patch on photoshop with wine. can anyone hepl me whit that
<kr0y> remoteCTR1: /etc/network/interfaces ??
<kr0y> nope remoteCTR1
<remoteCTR1> mefiX, because 8.04 long term support version was the last version that provided a dom0 kernel for xen
<remoteCTR1> kr0y, nope something like nm-connection-settings or so
<vigo> Kartagis: I am using SeaMonkey for a bunch of stuff, it is very flexible, I do prefer IceCat , but it is very limited in Java and proprietary stuff like Adobe or such stuff.
<rAUNCH> having problem with openGL games - black screen and no sound. anyone know a way to fix it cant seem to find anything to help :X
<Wazzzaaa> how can i upgrade a package which doesn't come from the APT repository?
<mefiX> remoteCTR1: whats the easiest way to get a dom0 kernel?
<vigo> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<amor> hai
<vigo> Wazzzaaa: Is that what you meant? or something different?
<amor> !leo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leo
<Wazzzaaa> nah
<amor> really?
<Wazzzaaa> I installed something with dpkg -i package.deb
<Wazzzaaa> and now there is a newer version
<younder> from terminal: sudo apt-get install <package>
<Wazzzaaa> but i can just remove the old one
<Wazzzaaa> and install then the new
<vigo> Wazzzaaa: update dpkg , upgrade dpkg?
<lunix> apt will remove old packages before installing new i think??  (i might be worng here)
<Kartagis> vigo, same thing with seamonkey
<[nrx]> hi all. I'm trying to copy a large file from a DVD. It is greater than 4GB. On a windows box, I can see the file no problem however it is marked as hidden. When I try and 'see' the file in Ubuntu (nautilus or on console) the files simply don't exist. I've set gconf to show hidden files. I've also tried 'ls -lar'. Can anyone help?
<younder> [nrx]: oops, larger than 2Gb
<vigo> Kartagis: Was worth a try.
<[nrx]> younder, so?
<Wazzzaaa> [nrx]: which file system /
<younder> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412604
<Wazzzaaa> fat32 for example can handle till 2GB
<[nrx]> it's on a DV
<[nrx]> DVD*
<Wazzzaaa> sorry 4GB
<Wazzzaaa> o
<younder> see 4 GB in NTFS could be a problem
<[nrx]> thought NTFS could handle more than 4GB?
<[nrx]> anyway, this is linux lol
<[nrx]> trying to copy a 4.3GB file from a DVD to the HDD
<younder> But what format is your DVD stored in?
<CAiRO> hi
<[nrx]> how do I find out? :S
<CAiRO> how can i find out what kind of ram modules i have in my notebook without opening the case or such stuff
<Wazzzaaa> CAiRO: lshw
<CAiRO> Wazzzaaa: aha, thanks
<[nrx]> :(
<yinlong> i have a problem that i want to know is it necessary to learn the computer command?
<shiznebit> it should be necessary to learn the terminal commands, eventaully....
<shiznebit> [nrx]: just state your problem
<CAiRO> Wazzzaaa: hmm, it says "description: SODIMM Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 ns)", but what kind of ram is that? ddr ram? ddr2? sdram?
<Wazzzaaa> dunno
<bazhang> CAiRO, ask in ##hardware
<Wazzzaaa> google for SODIMM or something
<[nrx]> shiznebit, I did already, thanks.
<x33a> @cairo it is ddr2
<IHS_Intern> I was under the impression the Intel i810 and 815 didn't have accel, I see it does. It makes me happy.
<CAiRO> x33a: ok, thanks
<shiznebit> [nrx]: im sorry
<younder> [nrx] file <file>
<[nrx]> no, that's to determine file type
<cloakey> I'm trying to iterate through a stack and get only items of a certain sub-class.  I'm iterating through a stack of ComputerPlayer and Player classes.  ComputerPlayer inherits from Player, but when iterating through the Stack<Player>, I'd like to do something with only the ComputerPlayer ones.
<[nrx]> and anyway, like I said - I can't 'see' the files on the disk
<[nrx]> :)
<Lanta> Hey I wanna edit the domain search entries.. .given theres no gnome network properties now... whats the best way of doing that?!
<Lanta> I could edit resolv.conf but it said its being written by NetworkManager... yet I don't see a similar option in NetworkManager
<royalwarecast> when I open the launchcast site with my firefox , it shows the following messages " Error: document.body is null"
<cloakey> If I could do something like check if an object is a certain kind, that'd do it, but I'd also have to create a variable of that type.
<__arkanoid__> hello folks, just updgraded from 8.10 to 9.04, I have a problem with gdm, I suppose, I see only a blue screen on my video...anyone can help me - I can provide more informations if needed
<cloakey> Wow, this is such a wrong channel.
<cloakey> Wow,
<cloakey> This is embarassing. Wow.
<checkers> hi all, I'm setting up ubuntu and want to create a fully encrypted LVM disk, with two paritions, / and /home. I created / only (20G) during install, I've created a new logical volume for /home taking up the rest of the space in the volume group now, but I'm unsure if it will be created encrypted or not. will it?
<younder> [nrx]: Well I now 'see' my 160 Gb NTFS disk.
<x33a> @ _arkonoid_, check your video drivers
<[nrx]> that's got nothing to do with a DVD though, does it?
<__arkanoid__> x33a, I done it - it seems all are right
<x33a> which video card?
<she_dyed> CAiRO, think thats sdram
<__arkanoid__> vodoo3
<royalwarecast> how can I solve the problem ? I haven't fund the code like "document.body" in this  site
<[nrx]> where's nafallo
 * [nrx] goes away to look
<x33a> try glxgears, glxdemo commands
<Briannn> i have a question...
<RockHound> okay I am sure someone has encountered this. I am trying to remove a package which says that apache2 is not used anymore and it will remove it aswell. I do NOT want to remove apache2 .. how do I stop this? I am using aptitude on the console...
<__arkanoid__> x33a, how can I use these commands if I can't use the interface? :O
<younder> Briannn: No shit.. fire will you.
<__arkanoid__> *graphical
<x33a> i meant on the terminal
<she_dyed> bring up a console or terminal ArkoldThos
<she_dyed> bring up a console or terminal __arkanoid__
<__arkanoid__> hmm, let me try
<Briannn> We can print to the HP printer on the west side of the building using the AppSocket/HP jetDirect protocol (seen below), but it is not convenient.  We would like to print to the RICOH printer that is nearby using the SAMBA interface.   SAMBA is supposed to make a Linux machine look like a Windows machine is talking to the printer.  As seen below, we can see the RICOH printer.  But we can not select it.   I tired to use my normal username (jstosic) and pass
<RockHound> Briannn: what do you mean with can not select it?
<royalwarecast> can anyone help me ?
<Briannn> Well when i try to choose printers its not there
<Briannn> And when i can i get that error
<__arkanoid__> after last stage of upgrade process (8.10 --> 9.04), i.e. reboot, the o.s. need to do other jobs to finalize installation or not?
<ksbalaji> k3b warns that rockridge ext should be enabled. How?
<Briannn> Some help would be really appreciated
<ksbalaji> k3b help here please?
<bobbob1016> For some reason my laptop's wifi keeps scrambling my wpa passwords, as in when I enter my password and do "Show password" I see scrambled letters and numbers, any ideas?
<Briannn> Anyone have any ideas on the Samba printer to linux?
<younder> Briannn: Looked at this? http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/printing_ubuntu?page=0%2C1
<remoteCTR1> dkms == the roXXX
<gartral_> ikonia: ok... i can't figure out how to change the keyfile from my server into a a usable format
<coolguy4> anyone here have experience with rdiff-backup?
<InjEctOr> i need help for this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156895
<ikonia> gartral_: what format do you have it in ?
<Zathara> morning
<gartral_> ikonia: a .pub, ecrypted
<ikonia> gartral_: public key is fine - do you have your private key also ?
<InjEctOr> guys,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156895 don't forget :)
<gartral_> ikonia: yes i do
<__arkanoid__> x33a, the two programs are not present
<ikonia> gartral_: ok - so more your .pub key to your server
<gartral_> ikonia: they seem to be paired
<ikonia> leave your private one on your client
<KingKimi> Hi.
<ikonia> gartral_: they are paired - don't lose them
<gartral_> ikonia: that's where it orginated
<__arkanoid__> how can I reconfigure gdm?
<__arkanoid__> dpkg-reconfigure gdm doesnt work
<ikonia> gartral_: ok - so move your private key to your client, off the server
<gartral_> ikonia: move, or copy?
<x33a> the problem is only with videos? which player are you using
<ikonia> gartral_: move
<KingKimi> like i set transparency to panels, is it possible to do for title bar of any window  ??? i used compiz but it didnt give this transparency
<__arkanoid__> x33a, I cant access desktop!
<__arkanoid__> xubuntu loads and it hangs up on a blue screen
<x33a> try ctrl + alt +f1, it'll take you to a text terminal
<__arkanoid__> nope, it doesnt work too
<InjEctOr> who haven't see this link yet:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156895
<__arkanoid__> I'm in a repair mode, x33a
<gartral_> ikonia: done.
<Briannn> I have not seen that website but im sure none are the current issue
<ikonia> gartral_: ok - move the private key into "/home/$username/.ssh" and call it "identity"
<ra21vi> i need to have a user in my PC, but I dont want him to look into my home dit
<ra21vi> please tell me what to do so?
<gartral_> ikonia: on my ocal machine?
<Wazzzaaa> adduser guest
<__arkanoid__> nobody has got same problem in past?
<ra21vi> should I change my home dir permissions, fearing it will corrupt .dmrc and i will be in hell
<KingKimi> like i set transparency to panels, is it possible to do for title bar of any window ??????
<Wazzzaaa> chmod og-rwx /home/ra21vi
<ksbalaji> hello jrib, ikonia , pici  and other friends here! Any help with k3b?  It warns to enable rockridge extn. -But how to enable that?
<ra21vi> Wazzzaaa: do you mean the guest accoutn name have limited permissions
<gartral_> ikonia: well... puttygen took this private key, thanks for turning me around
<ra21vi> Wazzzaaa: are you sure tht wont give problems related to .dmrc and any other sort
<linny> hello #ubuntu
<ra21vi> Wazzzaaa: please confirm
<ksbalaji> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<uvvtu> оооо
<InjEctOr> "apgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 and some problem" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156895, it's about error message prevent me to to any kind of installation or upgrading ..
<LINUS> buenos dias a todos :)
<InjEctOr> prevent me to do *
<ikonia> gartral_: no problem
<lassi> Heisuli vei
<ikonia> gartral_: on the server do "cat public_key > /home/$username/.ssh/authozied_keys"
<ikonia> gartral_: after that you should be good to go
<LINUS> :)
<LINUS> wewewe wiwiwiw
<alperyil> i'm partitioning my drive for jaunty installation, is it okay to have /boot partition in a logical partition?
<Pici> !es | LINUS
<ubottu> LINUS: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Wazzzaaa> alperyil: try to have it as the firest partition
<gartral_> ikonia: the server-side key is "id_rsa.pub" is that what i put in public_key's place? (sory.. i'm new at this)
<AmusedCat> gah, i seem to have killet apt, i cant turn off the proxy, any idea how?
<Wazzzaaa> firest = first
<ikonia> gartral_: thats fine
<ikonia> gartral_: so cat id_rsa.pub > /home/$username/.ssh/authorized_keys
<alperyil> Wazzzaaa: I also have Windows too, i was keeping it as first partition..
<gartral_> ikonia: awesome, we'll see in a few seconds how well this worked
<painted> i got 4GB of system memory and 1GB of video card memory, will 32 bit ubuntu be able to use all 5GB?
<Wazzzaaa> alperyil: pm
<thiebaude> painted: no
<Dr_Willis> painted:  you will lose a little bit of the 4gb of ram.
<Dr_Willis> painted:   I suggest just going 64bit  now a days
<AmusedCat> Anyone know where apt-get stores its proxy info?
<DaveCo1> can someone help me, i am using jaunty and the outside tempereature and weather is not showing up next to the time
<InjEctOr> i cann't wait here for responds so please if any one has any tricks  tell that at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156895
<DaveCo1> can someone help me, i am using jaunty and the outside tempereature and weather is not showing up next to the time
<chazco> Hi... is anyone using the solderless touchscreen for the eeepc or wind on 9.04? If so, how did you set it up (awaiting arrival for mine)
<ksbalaji> any other channel for k3b help please?
<DaveCo1> chazco: i am thinking of doing so, if you bought on ebay there is a model that includes drivers for linux
<painted> dr_willis, i was told to use 32 bit ubuntu for stability reasons
<she_dyed> but DaveCo1 is it showing ANY temperature
<chazco> DaveCo1 - Yep, got mine on ebay. Just wondering if its going to be a case of compiling and so on or if Ubuntu has any decent support already...
<DaveCo1> she_dyed, no, it isnt
<DaveCo1> she_dyed: none at all,
<Dr_Willis> painted:  a year ago that may of been true. but at this time. (theres a thread or 3 on this on the forum) most people have no issues with 64bit
<DaveCo1> chazco, sorry, dont know
<DaveCo1> she_dyed?
<gartral_> ikonia: worked beautifully, thankyou again, i feel much much safer
<pawan1234> hi
<pawan1234> unable to mount drive
<Dr_Willis> pawan1234:  you could give a LITTLE more details - so we dont play 20 questions to get to the real problem.
<she_dyed> DaveCo1, right click where the time is, see if there is an 'Add a applet or whatever its called
<pawan1234> like
<mprice> what filesystem is it?
<kmdm> pawan1234: The mount command and the error produced?
<she_dyed> is it a stick USB ?
<pawan1234> no
<pawan1234> hard drive
<Dr_Willis> so we are playing 20 questions anyway :)
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gartral_> ikonia: any idea how to make it so remote passwords are rejected entirly?
<pawan1234> ntfs file system
<kmdm> Dr_Willis: lol, yea, I was about to comment on that ;)
<bobbob1016> For some reason my laptop's wifi keeps scrambling my wpa passwords, as in when I enter my password and do "Show password" I see scrambled letters and numbers, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> drive type, filesystem its using.  location, how you are trying to mount. Try the command line, and mention any error messages..
<pawan1234> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pawan1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/170565/
<she_dyed> bobbob1016, i dont think it will ever show 'in the clear'
<she_dyed> but at least shows that you've entered something
<gartral_> ikonia: nvm, i have that info
<mprice> !mount | pawan1234
<ubottu> pawan1234: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bobbob1016> she_dyed: It did, but it isn't connecting because of it.  It connects to unsecured wifi, but not wpa, even with the right password.
<mprice> okay...wtf?
<ikonia> gartral_: sorry was away from my desk
<ikonia> mprice: please watch your language, we know what wtf means and don't need to see it
<she_dyed> bobbob1016, case sensitive and all that
<she_dyed> ?
<bobbob1016> she_dyed: all lower case, it worked before
<DaveCo1> !language | mprice
<ubottu> mprice: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mprice> are guys serious?
<she_dyed> mprice you ever been here before
<ikonia> gartral_: PasswordAuthentication no
<ikonia> gartral_: in your sshd_config file
<mprice> ya a while back before I left Ubuntu
<mprice> and then I decided to come back
<gartral_> ikonia: no, do you know of a CLI text editor that doesn't make you leap hurdles to save a file?
<ikonia> gartral_: vim
<flintwingel> gartral_: pico maybe
<gartral_> ikonia: easier than VIM.. i can't figure out how to save in VIM.. i hit shift-Z-Z and it ACTS like it saves, but never actually does so
<B|ackPanther> if i have a make file how does make identify the target that will be the executable ?
<bassliner> did anyone notice this new notification system in ubuntu doesn't even show WHICH application actually caused the notification?
<ikonia> gartral_: : then wq!
<bassliner> this is pretty much pointless.
<gartral_> ikonia: just type that in while vim is in command mode? with the "capped 1 for !"?
<DaveCo1> bassliner: it shows the application's icon
<ikonia> gartral_: hit escape, then : then wq!
<she_dyed> yeah not zz
<Dr_Willis> gartral_:  vi is worth learning the basics of.  the 'vimtutor' programwill get you up to speed in like 20 min. :)
<mprice> so did the channel turn to censoring everything?
<ikonia> mprice: no just band language
<ikonia> !guidelines > MrExcept1on
<ubottu> MrExcept1on, please see my private message
<ikonia> oops
<she_dyed> welcome to mainstream mprice
<ikonia> !guidlines mprice
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roy__> sHaReeVhaa
<mprice> these channels weren't as bad as this before
<she_dyed> even mandriva has them now
<ikonia> !guidelines > mprice
<ubottu> mprice, please see my private message
<ikonia> mprice: sorry, made a mess of sending you that
<luis_> hey... i dont have a /dev/usb folder and i need it to copy a printer file. can i create it by hand or should i install a missing package?
<SealedWithAKiss> I have 2GB of DDR2 RAM running at 667Mhz. Would I notice a significant performance increase by upgrading to 4GB? Also, would I have to purchase RAM at the same block speed (667 Mhz) as my existing RAM? Or could I go higher?
<SealedWithAKiss> clock*
<bobbob1016> For some reason my laptop's wifi keeps scrambling my wpa passwords, as in when I enter my password and do "Show password" I see scrambled letters and numbers, and can't connect to any wpa routers, any ideas?
<|freddy|> O_o
<Dr_Willis> luis_:  normally things in /dev/ get made as needed as the proper modules load.
<Dr_Willis> luis_:  could be ou need to load some module
<GizDrak> Hey all I have something driving me crazy. I setup a FTP server for my Apache server using vsftpd all works well got my user setup added to the correct group for the web server set the permissions on the directory that the FTP is uploading to. but I still have a issue with permissions any file my user uploads has -rwx------ permissions when they should have -rwxrw-rw- I set the umask in the vsftpd config to 002 but I can not figure out why
<she_dyed> bobbob1016, does setting up a new password get you in
<bobbob1016> she_dyed: No
<|freddy|> if you type anywhere else you get the right characters bobbob1016?
<olentolupa> I reinstalled windows, then reinstalled ubuntu after fucking something up. now the ubuntu installation works but the windows partitions don't boot anymore - can someone help?
<gartral_> ikonia: typing wq! doesn't do a thing
<painted> what's the best torrent app for ubuntu?
<olentolupa> i have one drive with one ubuntu partition and one windows partition, and another drive with just a windows partition
<painted> i hear there's a linux version of utorrent
<bobbob1016> language! | olentolupa
<ikonia> gartral_: thats the write and quit command
<olentolupa> painted, transmission works very well
<gartral_> !best | painted
<ubottu> painted: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> painted:  depends on your needs. Been using  Transmission here for weeks with no prblems
<olentolupa> Bobbob?
<|freddy|> Transmission > *
<nutzer> hh
<she_dyed> gartral_, no type : colon first
<gartral_> ikonia: just sitting there... staring back at me... or so it feels..
<she_dyed> then w, then q gartral_
<SealedWithAKiss>  I have 2GB of DDR2 RAM running at 667Mhz. Would I notice a significant performance increase by upgrading to 4GB? Also, would I have to purchase RAM at the same clock speed (667 Mhz) as my existing RAM? Or could I go higher?
<ikonia> gartral_: should be instantaions
<ikonia> gartral_: just try :q!
<ikonia> gartral_: that will quit you
<|freddy|> what happened to bobbob1016?
<bobbob1016> |freddy|: The right characters go in, just when I click connect, it doesn't connect, then when I see the connect dialog after it fails, the wpa password is then scrambled.
<gartral_> ikonia: i wasn't typing the colon...
<|freddy|> oh
<GizDrak> SealedWithAKiss: what are your other system specs
<gartral_> thanks she_dyed
<painted> dr_willis, i'm using transmission for now, but it doesn't seem to let me set priority for individual files
<she_dyed> the important stuff saving, you know now :) gartral_
<Dr_Willis> painted:  Look again. It lest me set high/med/low priorties for indivual files here.
<maxb_> Anyone using bzr here? Does "bzr visualise" work for anyone on Jaunty ?
<ben3> hola
<she_dyed> gartral_, quit no save is   :q!    <-- the ! is a force as in force quit
<painted> dr_willis, gotcha, i gotta double click on the torrent
<SealedWithAKiss> GizDrak, 2.4 Ghz CPU. I don't know what else you need to know.
<maxb_> hmm, now it works for me, on the second try
<stonki> how can I update to openoffice 3.10?
<gartral_> now that i've effectivly locked the other 3 people out of my server, how do i make keyfiles for them, can i just su $user && cd ~/ and repeat above steps for them?
<|freddy|> bobbob1016: I really have no freaking idea, thats a weird problem.
<GizDrak> SealedWithAKiss: ram is cheap 2 more gb would be a small boost in over all system performance yes you want to get that same speed if you get anything slower it will make the ram you already have slower has well. if you buy anything faster it will get clocked down to what your current ram is
<[k]laxon> Hey all
<bassliner> DaveCo1: for me it does not.
<DelGurth> bobbob1016: in my case the WPA password is converted into something hex, but it works
<she_dyed> bobbob1016, try the unplug and re-plug approach, might clear something?
<bassliner> DaveCo1: especially with evolution this is pretty much pointless, when the only thing it says is "5 new messages"
<she_dyed> waitaminute, bobbob1016 does it look like hex
<DaveCo1> can someone help me get the weather back on my clock?
<bobbob1016> she_dyed: Yes
<bassliner> DaveCo1: i think it should in any case include the name of the application which caused the notification.
<DaveCo1> bassliner: hmmm... i aggree
<bobbob1016> she_dyed: And I can't really unplug it, I've done the disable and re-enable, but nothing
<bassliner> DaveCo1: this is a great example for simplifying things way too much beyond it, making things unusable.
<fizix> DaveCo, the weather on your clock? which "widget" is this?
<she_dyed> bobbob1016, here's an idea go to a webpage that converts it see if its your password
<bobbob1016> she_dyed: Yeah, but I can't connect to the wifi anyways, I can connect to unsecured ones fine though
<SealedWithAKiss> GizDrak, how can I find out how many pins my RAM has without cracking open my tower? Does DDR2 at 667Mhz have a standard number of pins?
<she_dyed> bobbob1016, nvm might be waste o time
<GizDrak> SealedWithAKiss: yeah DDR2 is a standard pin set
<fizix> DaveCo1: this is GNOME, correct?
<SealedWithAKiss> GizDrak, do you know the number of pins DDR2 has?
<DaveCo1> fizix, yes, ubuntu 9.04, gnome
<SealedWithAKiss> GizDrak,  240?
<GizDrak> SealedWithAKiss: that is correct
<fizix> DaveCo1: Ahh, I still haven't installed Juanty yet as I'm waiting to close out this semester first; sorry I can't be of any help there :/
<bobbob1016> she_dyed: I found something on the forums that said to rmmod a few things, then modprobe them, but that didn't work
<DaveCo1> ok, thanks
<GizDrak> SealedWithAKiss: laptop DDR2 is 200pin
<she_dyed> bobbob1016, have you connected to it without wpa so you know they talk?
<SealedWithAKiss> GizDrak, thanks. It's a desktop.
<GizDrak> SealedWithAKiss: not a problem
<maniel> hi
<GizDrak> ey all I have something driving me crazy. I setup a FTP server for my Apache server using vsftpd all works well got my user setup added to the correct group for the web server set the permissions on the directory that the FTP is uploading to. but I still have a issue with permissions any file my user uploads has -rwx------ permissions when they should have -rwxrw-rw- I set the umask in the vsftpd config to 002 but I can not figure out why 
<ALGOLrevived> HEY, how can I get better resolution? the options don't even allow higher than 800*600 which is rather unusable. on windows I have 1280*800 something
<SealedWithAKiss> GizDrak, 1 GB 667 Mhz DDR2 for £10? Sound about right?
<maniel> is there any ability to change a mac automatically on startup with network manager?
<platius> SealedWithAKiss;  http://www.crucial.com/   everything you need to know
<bobbob1016> she_dyed: Yes
<GizDrak> SealedWithAKiss: sounds like a steal make sure you have the slots free on your mobo you will need 4 slots to run 1gb x 4
<bobbob1016> she_dyed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1108307&highlight=wpa+scrambled the second post has the lines I tried
<GizDrak> SealedWithAKiss: I buy 80% of my computer parts from www.newegg.com
<[k]laxon> Okay, i have a question. Is there any way to optimise ubuntu to run on my current setup? (800mhz celeron, 512 sdram, crappy vga onboard graphics)
<SealedWithAKiss> GizDrak, yeah I have 4 slots. Two are being used, and two are free.
<bobbob1016> she_dyed: I have an eeepc 901, not sure the card though.
<GizDrak> SealedWithAKiss: then your good :-)
<r3c0n> hey all
<[k]laxon> Anyone have any tips?
<r3c0n> i had a problem with my t-mobile mobile internet connection cannot find /dev/ttyUSB0 ... what can i do ..?
<a_ok> Is iptables-restore run durring boot?
<r3c0n> for it to see he device
<pepperjack> [k]laxon: xubuntu to start not necessarily because xfce is sooo much lighter but the apps included are lighter than equivalent ubuntu apps.  ubuntu isnt really the ideal distro if youre really wanting to tweak though
<maniel> anyone have expirience with network manager and mac changing?
<[k]laxon> Hmm, thanks for that pepperjack, but thats where things get complicated in my story
<pepperjack> maniel: you want to change your mac?
<r3c0n> macchanger
<maniel> pepperjack: yeah, i mean somewhere in nm config files maybe
<[k]laxon> You see, i tried to install Xubuntu, and it managed to get to the selection, but i cant choose a single option
<pepperjack> [k]laxon: do you have regular ubuntu installed atm?
<stonki> how can I update to openoffice 3.10?
<r3c0n> i had a problem with my t-mobile mobile internet connection cannot find /dev/ttyUSB0  why ??
<ikonia> stonki: if a package is not available yet, wait for ubuntu to release one
<disappearedng> how do I check the encodings of a file?
<maniel> yeah, i know, i i could use `sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether <new mac>` but i want i to be permanent and still use networkmanager
<r3c0n> remove open office and apt-get install again ..
<ikonia> maniel: that wouldn't change your mac
<ikonia> maniel: why do you want to change your mac
<indus> stonki: u need to download from website and install it
<devendra> Hello all
<r3c0n> i had a problem with my t-mobile mobile internet connection cannot find /dev/ttyUSB0 how cann it not see ??
<she_dyed> bobbob1016, lshw or lspci might list your card, can do the rmmod - lsmod thats in that thread if it turns out to be the same card
<maniel> ikonia: i have new computer and i'm too lazy to call my isp to make them change their dhcp server settings;-)
<devendra> Can any one helped me with my router configruation
<flintwingel> [k]laxon: you might want to take a look at CrunchBang Linux - based on Ubuntu but with openbox window manager
<maniel> so i still use old mac
<devendra> brb
<SealedWithAKiss> GizDrak, I don't think the RAM upgrade would indeed be worth it. I don't even think I'm using the 2GB I have. What's the point if I'm not going to use it? Are CPU upgrades possible? I'm browsing a website now, and the CPU's appear to be as equally as cheap as the RAM is.
<SealedWithAKiss> Celeron 2.8 GHz S478 - £6?!
<SealedWithAKiss> GizDrak,
<r3c0n> i had a problem with my t-mobile mobile internet connection cannot find /dev/ttyUSB0  HELP !!!
<pepperjack> SealedWithAKiss: cpu and maybe a change to sata if its an old setup
<GizDrak> SealedWithAKiss: Ram is always in use I am sure you are using your ram what type of applications do you normally run?
<maniel> in kde4 there is networkmanager config dialog in which i can put a mac, but it doesn't work
<maniel> i mean it doesn't change my mac
<Kungen354646> can someone help me with alsa?
<ikonia> maniel: call your isp - its less work than this
<ikonia> maniel: mac's are normally a hardware flash
<pepperjack> ive changed mac with ifconfig before for wireless testing
<krishna__> how do i apt-get two softwares at the same time ?? how to add two apt-gets ?
<bazhang> krishna__, you dont
<SealedWithAKiss> pepperjack, I'm using SATA. I have a 2.4 Ghz CPU. I'd like to upgrade to possibly a 3.2 Ghz. Intel chipset. Dell Inspiron 530. Possible?
<Guest96519> open two consloes
<maniel> ikonia: yeah, but there is ability to change it with software
<Pici> krishna__: apt-get install package1 package2
<bazhang> krishna__, if you mean two instances of apt
<ikonia> maniel: just easier to phone your isp
<maniel> as i mentionet ifconfig magic above
<ikonia> maniel: but that's not changing it - thats just cheating the OS for that session
<erUSUL> krishna__: apt-get accpets a list of packages
<SealedWithAKiss> GizDrak, the usual non resource intensive things. Web browsing, emailing etc.
<krishna__> Pici, thnx
<bobbob1016> she_dyed: Seems to be a different card.  I've tried it with network-manager and wicd, neither can connect.
<pepperjack> SealedWithAKiss: depends on the motherboard. motherboard+cpu is not expensive these days though
<ikonia> maniel: contract your ISP - it's easier than looking for solutions,
<painted> hey dr_willis, are you a real doctor?
<Kungen354646> can someone help me with alsa?
<krishna__> erUSUL, thnx for the info
<r3c0n> i had a problem with my t-mobile mobile internet connection cannot find /dev/ttyUSB0  HELP ME !! ITS A NIGHTMARE
<maniel> ikonia: yeah, that's why i'm asking about networkmanager-way to change a mac
<Dr_Willis> painted:  i got my Degree in loveology.. for i am the Dr of LOVE.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<flintwingel> Kungen354646:post your question and see if anybody can help
<painted> hey dr_willis, i'm looking at transmission settings and i got a question, what does "move source files to trash" mean?
<indus> !alsa Kungen354646
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maniel> it's usefull for example in notebooks where you connect to many networks
<indus> !alsa | Kungen354646
<ubottu> Kungen354646: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<krishna> w to change the boot screen that has ubuntu logo with running bar to a differnet  one ?
<maniel> many of them are dhcp controlled
<vatts> hi
<vatts> i finded out
<GizDrak> SealedWithAKiss: If your not running a lot of Applications at once and all you do is surf the web and read e-mail you probably do not need any upgrades to your system. now if you have lots of things running surfing listening to music watching videos etc etc then you would want to upgrade your ram a bit
<pepperjack> !usplash > krishna
<ubottu> krishna, please see my private message
<vatts> newer ubuntus wont install on my box because it has ISA rails
<vatts> so i installed dapper
<vatts> but
<Dr_Willis> painted:  proberly move the .torrent file to the trash after its done.. perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> painted:  i alwyas keep them anyway
<vatts> if i upgrade dapper to newer LTS (which i will), will it keep ISA drivers?
<Kungen354646> well, i dont really know what is wrong.. im using the troubleshoot right now, but ive hit a snag
<gartral_> thankyou ikonia
<ikonia> gartral_: pleased your working
<krishna> pepperjack, thnx
<pepperjack> vatts: nope
<vatts> it wont? :(((((8
<Dr_Willis> isa drivers wouldbe  part of the kernel wouldent they ? so if the kernel upgrades.. the drivers would also..
<Kungen354646> im i allowed to post terminal commands here?
<DJones> !paste | Kungen354646
<ubottu> Kungen354646: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Boohbah> !paste | Kungen354646
<krishna> pepperjack, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto  :::::::::::::: but i use jaunty
<krishna> pepperjack, what must i do for jaunty ? it has for dapper and the other release//
<napa> !Remote desktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Remote desktop
<krishna> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<napa> !vnc
<pepperjack> krishna: it should be similar to edgy. that page needs updating though youre right.  If you have time maybe after you get it setup you can add a new section
<krishna> pepperjack, "i can add " ? am i allowed ?
<pepperjack> krishna: youre part of the community sure
<vatts> why it will not let isa drivers to be in, pepperjack
<SkamanSam1> hello all!
<vatts> because
<krishna> pepperjack, where should i signup  ?
<vatts> i saw it, because of it it doesn't install :(
<r3c0n> i had a problem with my t-mobile mobile internet connection cannot find /dev/ttyUSB0 any ideas ??
<Kungen354646> apparently this http://paste.ubuntu.com/170594/ should generate a url giving me lots of info about my setup... but it doesnt
<krishna> pepperjack, is every user a part of comuunity ??!!!!
<pepperjack> krishna: https://login.launchpad.net/+openid
<pepperjack> krishna: some docs are not editable but things under community are
<SkamanSam1> how do i install ubuntu on a flash drive, _from_  another flash drie? (it says /cdrom needs to be unmounted!)
<SkamanSam1> ??
<krishna> pepperjack, isnt this link that i used for shipit-ing ?
<pepperjack> SkamanSam1: unetbootin may be an easier solution
<pepperjack> krishna: it allows you to create an account to login with
<krishna> SkamanSam1, thnx
<napa> I want to setup a remote desktop for my Home machine running jaunty - So that I can connect from my work pc running winXP pro
<she_dyed> shipit-ing lol
<krishna> SkamanSam1, sorry not you
<krishna> !vnc > napa
<ubottu> napa, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !vnc | napa
<ubottu> napa: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<krishna> she_dyed, ;)
<krishna> pepperjack, thnx
<she_dyed> heh
<napa> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<napa> hmmm .. http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/VERSION/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404 Not Found
<napa>  | when sudo apt-get update .. what does this mean?
<she_dyed> you have to put in version where VERSION appears napa
<grackner> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<KingKimi> how do i overwrite grub with lilo ?
<napa> VErsion = AMD64 ?
<flashingpumpkin> hey there
<Pici> napa: version would likely be jaunty/intrepid/etc
<she_dyed> napa you can copy the URL but stop before VERSION and then proceed from there
<she_dyed> but do as Pici says
<flashingpumpkin> anyone else here experiencing higher system load since upgrading to jaunty? i'm having constant load of > 2 on the 15 minute number ... no like
<swiftarrow> Hi all, I need to recursively get write permissions on all the files in the current directory.  I know it's chmod, but i'm deathly afraid to try and puzzle it out... can anyone give me the command?  Thanks in advance!
<r3c0n> i had a problem with my t-mobile mobile internet connection cannot find /dev/ttyUSB0  warum ist das kaputt ??
<vatts> how do i find out current IP in my network if i use DHCP??? command plz?
<zxd> guys anyone know a gui text editor that allows you to edit text in rows vertical lines  ?? like in excel sheet
<flashingpumpkin> any way to identify where it comes from? top shows only the normal programs running, which were not exceeding 0.5 on hardy :|
<swiftarrow> vatts, ifconfig
<vatts> ty swiftarrow
<KingKimi> is there any splash themes in synaptic ?
<vatts> forgot^^
<pepperjack> swiftarrow: you want everyone to have write on the files?
<flashingpumpkin> swiftarrow: chmod -R u=rw .
<swiftarrow> pepperjack, I want to have write permission myself
<ranf> !de | r3c0n
<ubottu> r3c0n: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Dr_Willis> zxd:  vi has a 'rectangle' mode. but ive not really nocticed any editors taht specilize in colums.
<swiftarrow> flashingpumpkin, ok, thanks very much.
<Dr_Willis> zxd:  i would bet emacs has some feature like that - it has everything else.
<zxd> Dr_Disk: rectangle mode means I can select the row yes?
<zxd> Dr_Disk: but vim isn't gui is it
<Dr_Willis> zxd:  in vim you select a whole 'colum' of text..
<she_dyed> jstar or joe also has rectangle mode
<Dr_Willis> zxd:  it has gui versions. and is worth learning
<Dr_Willis> zxd:  also check out 'cream'
<Kartagis> is it a possible for cds burned by brasero not to be recognized by windows?
<swiftarrow> flashingpumpkin, i get "Missing operand after u=rw
<zxd> Dr_Willis: cream can do it?
<r3c0n> ubottu what is  /dev/ttyUSB0  ??
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kartagis> s/a possible/possible/
<Dr_Willis> zxd:  cream isbased on vi..so  i imagoneso.
<Roman123> Any Mathematica 7 users here? It's a pity but Ubuntu really sucks when dealing with commercial/professional software such as Mathematica, MatLab, or COMSOL. 9.04 is not able to handle the gfx output of Mathematica correctly (even if compiz is disabled).
<flashingpumpkin> chmod -R u=rw /path/to/folder
<gartral_> she_dyed: did ikonia leave?
<swiftarrow> flashingpumpkin, ok.  I was inside the folder.  I get it now.
<devendra> Hello is any one helped
<she_dyed> swiftarrow, you forgot the dot
<coolman99_> why vuze 4.2.02 can't to update?  the location /usr/share/vuze isn't writable,this update will probaly fail.
<flashingpumpkin> swiftarrow: if you're inside the folder use the . as path
<flashingpumpkin> maybe you didn't use that ;)
<she_dyed> his name is not here gartral_
<david_fb> hi all. is there a command I can use to determine the character set of a text file?
<r3c0n> i had a problem with my t-mobile mobile internet connection cannot find /dev/ttyUSB0  whats this ?? and why doesnt it work ?
<Kartagis> coolman99_, use sudo
<zxd> Dr_Willis: ok i am in crea , how do I select the text like you said?
<zxd> rectangle mode
<swiftarrow> flashingpumpkin, heh.  your right.  you had written that.  I cd'd out and gave the command... now waiting.  BTW, I have to run this as sudo, right?
<devendra> I am connected to internet using the WRT45G
<devendra> router
<Dr_Willis> zxd:  check the menus/docs.. in vi its 'ctrl-v'
<devendra> but when I tried to open the router configuration using http://198.162.1.1/
<devendra> its not opening anything
<devendra> same works in xp
<Dr_Willis> zxd:  vi calls it a 'visual block'
<ranf> devendra, 192.168...
<flashingpumpkin> nope, if you own the files you can run it as user
<devendra> ranf : I can't understand
<swiftarrow> hm... ok.
<she_dyed> devendra, sheck your typos
<swiftarrow> flashingpumpkin, is there harm if I run it as sudo?
<Dr_Willis> zxd:  http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Learning_the_vi_editor/Vim/Modes#visual
<ranf> devendra, you mixed some numbers up
<KingKimi> i get this error when i try to fix broken packages : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base
<KingKimi>  how do i get rid of it ?
<flashingpumpkin> swiftarrow: no
<zxd> Dr_Disk: just in cream ,
<flashingpumpkin> swiftarrow: it's just bad practice :-o
<swiftarrow> ok. good.  I'm still waiting for it to finish.
<swiftarrow> I'll keep that in mind
<devendra> never mind got it
<vatts> !apache2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2
<vatts> :/
<Dr_Willis> zxd:  read thecream docs/menus and look i guess..
<vatts> !vs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vs
<vatts> damn
<FloodBot1> vatts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<japanfred> hi all, got an XDMCP problem, my laptop can't see my desktop, could it be because the laptop is wireless?
<flintwingel> r3c0n: /dev/ttyUSB0 is a device file that allows the software to talk to the hardware. It should be created automatically when you plu your hardware into the USB slot
<Hymnosis> how do i format an USB drive?
<vatts> FloodBot1: i dont flood -.-
<ranf> !apache | vatts
<swiftarrow> done.
<ubottu> vatts: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<flashingpumpkin> so, anyone experiencing higher system loads on jaunty than on hardy ?
<KingKimi> Hymnosis, use Gparted
<flashingpumpkin> or intrepdi ?
<the1corrupted> Can someone help me with my laptop ALPS touch pad?  So far, I've edited the xorg.conf, enabled SHMConfig (which GSynaptics seems to not think so) and I'm rather frustrated by all this.
<flashingpumpkin> i'm not that happy 'bout an average of > 2
<Hymnosis> <KingKimi> thank you
<vatts> ranf: where is that file in which i can set up virtual servers?
<flintwingel> flashingpumpkin: not me... mines about 0.2 right now
<vatts> .(
<vatts> Matthai: evo ga slovenec brat ;) kku si
<Dr_Willis> zxd:  see bottom of the 'edit' menu item in cream
<flintwingel> flashingpumpkin: what does the "system monitor" show you as loading teh CPU?
<vatts> Floops[w]: you!
<KingKimi> i get this error when i try to fix broken packages : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base   how do i get rid of it ?
<flashingpumpkin> flintwingel: yeah, mine used to be around 0.2 - 0.7 running ffox, eclipse, evolution, rhythmbox etc etc :|
<Floops[w]> vatt me
<Matthai> vatts, zivjo, zivjo... Linux userji smo vsepovsod :-))
<the1corrupted> tyler_d1: Are you the same tyler_d from last night?
<vatts> vem :D
<gartral_> how do i restart the sshd service?
<devendra> thanks guys
<flashingpumpkin> flintwingel: gnome-sys-monitor, rhythmbox, firefox, but, the'yre each just taking up 2% of the cpu
<Dr_Willis> gartral_:  sudo service  SERVICENAME restart
<swiftarrow> flashingpumpkin, the reason I thought I needed to chmod was that I got an error "cannot open texlive.tlpdp for writing: Permission denied when trying to update tlmgr
<swiftarrow> flashingpumpkin, now I still get it
<KingKimi> how do i fix broken packages ?????
<r3c0n> flintwingel the device my usb  dongle at /dev/ttyUSB0 does not work with wvdial for mobile broadband with t-mobile how can i fix it ?
<flashingpumpkin> swiftarrow: try another editor
<KingKimi> in synaptic it says error when i choose fix brokenpackaged
<gartral_> Dr_Willis: what about /etc/init.d/ssh restart?
<swiftarrow> flashingpumpkin, it's not an editor, i run a command called tlmgr, with some options, and it cant run because it can't write to it's files.
<Dr_Willis> gartral_:  same thing.. :)
<flashingpumpkin> then try running the command as sudo if you dare ^^
<Kungen354646> can someone please help me with alsa? i have already tried the troubleshoot
<gartral_> Dr_Willis: next big Q.. will doing this FROM an SSH client harm anyhin? (server is some 10 miles away)
<KingKimi>  i get this error when i try to fix broken packages : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base   how do i get rid of it ?  >>>>>>>> now also getting it whenever i install a new package.... how to get rid of it ?
<swiftarrow> flashingpumpkin, I tried running chmod on the file, and it would only allow me to do it as sudo.  Still not working though.  I get the same error...
<flashingpumpkin> or find out where 'texlive.tlpdp' lies and give you permission to write to it
<swiftarrow> flashingpumpkin, i just did that, no go.
<Dr_Willis> gartral_:  no idea..
<flashingpumpkin> swiftarrow: check the ownership of the file texlive.tlpdp
<Dr_Willis> gartral_:  i dont think it forces exsiting connections to drop
<KingKimi> !patience > KingKimi
<gartral_> Dr_Willis: we'll find out, wish me luck
<ubottu> KingKimi, please see my private message
<r3c0n> huawei E170 usb dongle doesnt work at /dev/ttyUSB0 cannot be seen with wvdial ... HELP ME !!!??
<flashingpumpkin> if it's not owned by you, you can give as much u=rw as you want, it won't help you
<murka> every ubuntu contains perl default ?
<Dr_Willis> murka:  yes.
<donkeyboy> I am running jaunty and need to run windows xp for some software, I have tried virtualbox, but the performance is pretty bad, is their anything better? or is my machine just not beefy enough?
<swiftarrow> flashingpumpkin, owner is root (root) as reported by properties dialog
<iratik> donkeyboy: Vmware is an alternative, and try beefing down your XP installation
<flashingpumpkin> well, that explains why you can't run commands on the file as user
<Dr_Willis> donkeyboy:  youdid install the virtualbox guest addations  inside  the virtual XP? it helps a lot.
<flashingpumpkin> @ swiftarrow
<iratik> donkeyboy: pay special attention to the pagefile/virtual memory settings ... since what the VM thinks is RAM may not necessarily really ram
<flintwingel> r3c0n: first thing to check is if the usb dongle is being recognised... unplug the dongle, count to 10, plug the dongle back in then go to System->Administration-LLog File Viewer
<swiftarrow> flashingpumpkin, i guess sudo doesn't act on it either?
<donkeyboy> Dr_Willis: yes, I have guest tools installed
<r3c0n> system log ??
<flintwingel> r3c0n: check the messages log file and see if you can see any message realting to the dongle
<iratik> Does anyone know how to change the primary display in Jaunty on an Toshiba Satellite with Intel Graphics Adapter?   In /etc/X11/xorg.conf there is a virtual section , there are not two screens. I've tried googling for a solution - but all xorg.conf's i've been able to find show with multiple screens and not one virtual area
<KingKimi>  i get this error when i try to fix broken packages : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base   how do i get rid of it ?  >>>>>>>> now also getting it whenever i install a new package.... how to get rid of it ?
<yowshi> anyone know how to get xawtv to save video to a single file?
<the1corrupted> iratik What model?
<r3c0n> after if i find an error message shall i google it ??
<donkeyboy> iratik: ok will do thanks, I would prefer to use virtualbox, but if vmware gives better performance that is what I will have to use
<Dr_Willis> donkeyboy:  virtualbox, vmware, or wine.. are the main options.
<iratik> the1corrupted: Toshiba satellite a205-s5000
<Kungen354646> can someone please help me with alsa? i have already tried the troubleshoot
<flashingpumpkin> swiftarrow: sudo would do it
<flintwingel> iratik: have you tried Display under System->Preferences
<Dr_Willis> donkeyboy:  i doubt if vmware will give that much better performacene.
<the1corrupted> iratik What kind of graphics card is it?
<flashingpumpkin> swiftarrow: but to make it writeable by your user, you'd have to change ownership via 'chown' - no idea if you wnat that, or if it's a good idea
<donkeyboy> Dr_Willis: yes, WINE is out for me. Ok great that is what I needed to know, so will just stick with VB and try slim down my XP install, many thanks
<iratik> the1corrupted: intel X300a or x3100a i believe
<swiftarrow> flashingpumpkin, it didn't seem to.  Now I've opened the file browser as root... gonna try to do it the gui way.  I'm changing the group to my group.  will that work?
<flashingpumpkin> swiftarrow: yep, if you give the group write permissions via chmod g=rw
<swiftarrow> flashingpumpkin, thanks.  btw, chown and chmod have both assisted me to single-handedly destroy my system, hence my reluctance to experiment.
<vatts> so, if i have dapper drake running and do upgrade, i think it should let drivers needed but not in upgrade in box or it'll erase them?
<vatts> Matthai: #lpn caka :D
<flashingpumpkin> swiftarrow: hehe - you're not alone there ;)
<swiftarrow> :D
<the1corrupted> iratik Try this: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ido_> Is it possible to connect 2 extra monitors to laptop? **I have nvidia if it matters**
<Dr_Willis> ido_:  if you got the ports.. :)
<KurtB> Okay, dumb question. How can I determine if a system is 32 or 64 bit from the shell?
<Dr_Willis> ido_:  many of the nvidia cards however just support 2 monitors total. Or a Monitor + tv out.
<flintwingel> the1corrupted: one yes, two maybe - depends on your card
<KingKimi>  i get this error when i try to fix broken packages : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base   how do i get rid of it ?  >>>>>>>> now also getting it whenever i install a new package.... how to get rid of it ?
<the1corrupted> flintwingel Wrong person XD
<swiftarrow> can someone put KurtB's question into ubottu (if it's not there already)?  This is the second time today I'm seeing it... and I'm guessing it's common.
<platius> KurtB;  uname -m
<painted> dr_willis, how can I look at folders taht start with a period?
<ido_> and what about one port and vga cable splitted?
<the1corrupted> iratik That should give you the xserver driver for an intel graphics card..
<Dr_Willis> painted:  depends on the file manager. :) have it show 'hidden' files.. or enter thefull path /home/bubba/.fonts
<swiftarrow> painted, choose to show hidden folders
<KurtB> platius: Sheesh. Thanks.
<flintwingel> the1corrupted: need new glasses :)
<Hymnosis> <KingKimi> Gparted does not show me usb drive
<swiftarrow> flashingpumpkin, problem resolved.  thanks
<iratik> the1corrupted: will it be compatible with compiz-fusion / desktop-effects?  .. and what does that have to do with the "virtual screen" xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<platius> KurtB;  I had to try to see if I remembered :-)
<Leszczoman> Hello
<ido_> Thanks Dr_willis
<KingKimi> Hymnosis, somewhere near the top right ... change that to yur usb .. it will be in harddisk by default.... first unmount and then format
<painted> thank you
<Dr_Willis> ido_:  splitting a cabel is  not really using more then 1 port. :) so split it 1000 times I guess. :)
<vatts> can i select / deselect packs which i dont want to upgrade?
<KurtB> platius: I was brain dead. I kept trying to inspect dmesg!
<vatts> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Leszczoman> My brother wanted to install Ubuntu 9.04. He checked the full instalation and in the half ot this the battery in the laptop ended. When he turned on the laptop, there is a notice 'Windows couldn't start because the following file is missing. Re-install it' and there is somethnig about Win root
 * KurtB needs caffeine
<Leszczoman> What to do?
<the1corrupted> iratik Mmm..  I haven't fiddled with compiz-fusion.  But it always helps to have the driver, no?  Regardless, the primary display in most linux systems is "Display 0".  If that's not chosen by default, maybe this can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235972
 * genii slides KurtB a coffee
<flashingpumpkin> swiftarrow: y/w
<KurtB> Leszczoman: It sounds like the install never got to the point where it writes the boot partition info.  Have you tried re-running the install?
<flintwingel> Leszczoman: its sounds like the install did not have a chance to write the boot details before the battery died. The easiest thing to do ir run the ubuntu install again, or run a repair from the windows install CD
<maniel> ok, solved [called my isp]
<maniel> [i'm weak:P]
<maniel> are there any repos for jaunty with kde 4.3 svn packages?
<iratik> lol dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg shows lots of drivers already installed
<iratik> I'm also getting hall of mirrors on about half of the second desktop ... i suppose my setup is odd so i won't trouble you guys with it... but thanks for your help
<zyzer> Is it possible to use apt-get install to install packages into alternative directories / partitions?
<LjL> no
<KingKimi> i hav einstalled lib dvd css2 but still i cant click on the "playmovie" "songs" option via totem
<Leszczoman> Well, I put the Ubuntu disc there, but it isn't doing anything, there is the same notice as it was. I can't run a Windows disc, because Windows was on the laptop in the shop already and we didn't do any backup or sth.
<Leszczoman> :/
<Kungen354646> im having problems with alsa and i think it may be the kernel... right now im running linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic in jaunty, but when i try linux-image-2.6.28-xx-generic it wont strart.. can anyone help me?
<Xcell> KingKimi-  did that work?
<flintwingel> Leszczoman: what happens if you put the CD in the laptop & reboot the laptop?
<bin1010> morning guys.
<bin1010> and gals
<fizzle> hey i downloaded the netboot remix of 9.04 usb release and when i boot the flash disk i keep getting Boot failed.  The flash drive is good and my laptop supports booting from USB.  i extracted the .img file to usb using WinImage. anyone?
<Leszczoman> flintwingel: it shows acer logo and then the same notice, as it was
<flintwingel> Leszczoman: check your BIOS settings and make sure the laptop tries to boot the CD before the hard drive
<bin1010> i am stuck on calc....i am using this to get the top 7 or 8 values from a range of values but it is getting all of the values over the value.  I strictly just want the 7 largest from the list to be summed together....=SUMIF(D2:Q2;">="&LARGE(D2:Q2;COUNTA(D2:Q2)-R2))
<swiftarrow> Leszczoman, there is probably some button to press to get a boot menu, or to select a boot device while the Acer image is shown
<LjL> zyzer: actually it might be possible, "man apt.conf", not something i would do though
<bin1010> can someone help me?
<Pici> bin1010: #openoffice.org would be of more help than #ubuntu
<swiftarrow> bin1010: sort, then sum the top seven?
<Hymnosis> <KingKimi> formated sucesfully to ext3 but i cannot drag and drop files to my usb drive i need to be as root how do i change the settings?
<NoOneImportant> why does apt always want to upgrade packages I compiled from source?
<NoOneImportant> even though they're the same versions
<NoOneImportant> is there an option to ignore that?
<bin1010> swiftarrow....can you sort a range? Unfortunately, I cant lose their current order
<shadeslayer> hi,how do i make a command autorun after i mount a partition?
<LjL> !pinning | NoOneImportant, hope the page has been updated since i last checked
<ubottu> NoOneImportant, hope the page has been updated since i last checked: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<yowshi> anyone know how to get xawtv to save video to a single file?
<devendra> guys when ever I am aceesing using the http://198.168.1.1/ for my  router configuration it is keep on asking userid password
<Segaja> how can i find out which version of the ati driver is installed on my maschine?
<swiftarrow> bin1010, sorry, I dont know.  A hackish solution would be to copy all the values to another chart, sort, and sum as needed :|
<devendra> the same userid and pasword works under win xp for the router
<luis> hey, my hp1020 isnt printing :( can anyone help me? ive installed the newest foo2zjs but i cant change from the old one (recommended) to the new one in the printer configs.
<devendra> any help?
<zyzer> LjL: thanks.  I'll look into that.
<swiftarrow> devendra, wrong ip: 192.168.1.1 you have typed it wrong
<bin1010> swiftarrow: thats what I thought of too.  I would like to try to do it inplace if possible...I know I am just missing something easy.....grrrr
<eliveuser__> devendra, fix your typos get new glasses
<devendra> sorry for the typo
<KingKimi> Hymnosis, formatting to ext is NOT a good option when you want to insert that usb into a windows os
<swiftarrow> bin1010, OOo forums?
<devendra> the correct ip is http://198.162.1.1/
<devendra> still not working :(
<eliveuser__> devendra, fix your typos get new glasses
<LjL> devendra: it's usually 192.168, not 198.162
<NoOneImportant> LjL: thanks
<devendra> ok
<devendra> let me check
<maniel> are there any repos for jaunty with kde 4.3 svn packages??
<devendra> no its not working
<shadeslayer> maniel: 4.3 is in SVN?? really?
<Hymnosis> <KingKimi> im not going to insert the usb to windows...
<devendra> http://192.168.1.1/
<devendra> also this http://198.162.1.1/
<devendra> both are not working
<Leszczoman> swiftarrow, flintwingel, the acer image is shown only for a second, so I can't click anything, but whe I click f8, I see some options to choose, but every options is endind with the notice, that I can't run the Windows, because the following file is missing
<Leszczoman> when*
<shadeslayer> devendra: what router? or ISP router?
<Leszczoman> I can't click anything = there is no text about clicking
<devendra> Linksys WRT54G
<devendra> i am from india using the bsnl data one
<olentolupa> I fucked up my bootloaders while re-installing windows. i then re-installed ubuntu, and now ubuntu works, but my grub won't load windows correctly.
<Pici> olentolupa: Please mind your language here.
<olentolupa> Ah.
<olentolupa> Sorry :D
<swiftarrow> Leszczoman, search online for the key to enter the bios of your computer.  press it like mad at reboot and enter the bios.  change boot order to check cd drive first
<flintwingel> Leszczoman: it seems your laptop is set to go straight to its hard disk to boot. To fix your problem we need to get it to boot from CD
<KingKimi> Hymnosis, ok...... but fat works for both ubuntu and windows
<fizzle> anyone familiar with the netbook releases?
<maniel> shadeslayer: AFAIK it's not released yet, so only way to get it is svn, right?
<swiftarrow> fizzle whats up?
<shadeslayer> devendra: ok,you could ask in #ubuntu-in for the router address just to confirm,but i think its 192.168.1.1 since i use airtel
<KingKimi> Hymnosis, no idea on your drag drop problen.... sorry
<shadeslayer> maniel: yeah,i was checking out the feature list
<devendra> ok i will ask
<devendra> thanks shadeslayer
<swiftarrow> devendra, I am too.  My router's IP is 192.168.1.1
<Hymnosis> <KingKimi> im going to use the usb for my playstation 3 thats the main reason...
<lukas> jo man
<fizzle> swiftarrow; im having problems booting the netbook remix.
<olentolupa> I have two windows installations, one on the same drive as ubuntu, one on a separate drive. I managed to get one to load by tweaking the grub lines (changing rootnoverify to hd0,2), and that starts up windows' on bootloader, from which i can then boot up either of the windows installations. but how do i get to boot either of them directly from the grub menu?
<ananda> wasssaaap
<fizzle> swiftarrow; downloaded the .img, extracted it using WinImage, but i just get "Boot failed" when trying to boot.
<shadeslayer> devendra: try 192.168.2.1
<she_dyed> but it SHOULD ask for username and password right? for devendra
<fizzle> all the files are on my thumb drive... im not sure whats wrong
<parapanghelescu1> greeting everyone ....does someone here wants to help concerning a vnc setup ???
<bluepencil> test
<KingKimi> Hymnosis, see my PM
<bluepencil> Anyone here?
<flintwingel> parapanghelescu1: fire away
<swiftarrow> fizzle... oh.  No I haven't tried the installation.  But I do know that some usb sticks are not bootable by their hardware construction... I don't know how to find out tho
<bluepencil> in XChat, how do i disable the status messeges?
<parapanghelescu1> flintwingel > thnaks ...can I make-it  private ?
<devendra> yes it is not asking
<fizzle> swiftarrow, mine is bootable. i had damn small linux booting from it.
<parapanghelescu1> it's kinda lots to say :d
<DJones> bluepencil: If you right click on the channel name, there should be an option to show/hide joins, parts etc
<swiftarrow> shadeslayer, I use the same stuff as devendra, I guess.  It's 192.168.1.1 for sure.  and it does ask for username password.  In my experience though, the router is buggy.
<bluepencil> Thanks DJjones
<flintwingel> parapanghelescu1: you can run a VNC session over ssh which wil make sure it encrypted
<devendra> but i am able to access in winxp
<swiftarrow> fizzle, sorry, I cant help you.
<devendra> with IE
<fizzle> np
<bluepencil> DJones: Sorted, thanks dude.
<devendra> is that I have installed the driver in winxp which i got it
<devendra> ?
<zyzer> Can the root directory be expanded onto an additional disk (sd card?)
<swiftarrow> devendra, you are using the USB modem? or the Wifi one?
<parapanghelescu1> yes I know that flintwingel ....but I kinda need some guidance ....
<devendra> adsl modem connected to router
<MacarenaBadajoz> Hello
<devendra> with ethernet connection
<shadeslayer> swiftarrow: hmm,i use the airtel one and ive used a BSNL router before,is it the white one with a blue pastic lid thing on top of it?
<DJones> bluepencil: no probs, its a while since i've used xchat, you may find that you have to change that setting every time you start the programme, although newer versions may keep it as a setting
<flintwingel> parapanghelescu1: please be more specific...
<devendra> also when I try http://198.162.1.1/
<devendra> it does ask for userid password
<devendra> but when i try to give uid password same as xp one it doesn't authenticate
<devendra> and gives error
<swiftarrow> shadeslayer, I have an all white one, with wifi and ethernet built in... oh wait. I'm using broadband... I believe that is different from dataone.
<she_dyed> avoid the 198 please for crying out loud
<devendra> i think both are same
<devendra> bsnl dataone broadband connection
<azdtt> hi, Kile 2.0.81 doesn't seem to be working properly in Ubuntu 9.04. I can't even compile a latex file because the option doesn't appear. Anybody is using it?
<shadeslayer> devendra: different site,this one says level_15_access
<devendra> yes
<devendra> i am also getting the same
<shadeslayer> devendra: it should say router XXXX or something like that
<devendra> with 192 it is not asking for uid password
<xerox1> azdtt, had same issue here
<swiftarrow> devendra, are you typing the username and password correctly? no capslock, or anything like that?
<devendra> yes
<devendra> same works in winxp
<xerox1> azdtt, after opening configuration dialogue and closing it again, the problem was solved
<shadeslayer> devendra: username is administrator and password is password right?
<devendra> no i change the password
<swiftarrow> devendra, shadeslayer, it's admin/admin over here
<shadeslayer> devendra: why do you want to login to the router btw?
<Pici> I'm a bit confused what this has to do with Ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> swiftarrow: different router maybe :P
<devendra> to configure my net settings
<shadeslayer> devendra: such as?
<swiftarrow> devendra, one thing you could do is log in on windows, save the settings to a file on the computer, reset the router, login on ubuntu using default username and password, and set up your settings as you like?  If it doesn't work, you cna go back towindows and restore your settings.
<azdtt> xerox1: seems it worked, thanks. The interface changed and now it can compile files.
<shadeslayer> swiftarrow: thats kinda dangerous
<devendra> yes will do that
<devendra> thanks
<xerox1> azdtt, no problem :)
<Kungen354646> im having problems with alsa and i think it may be the kernel... right now im running linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic in jaunty, but when i try linux-image-2.6.28-xx-generic it wont strart.. can anyone help me?
<yowshi> anyone know how to get xawtv to save video to a single file?
<shadeslayer> Kungen354646: 24?? doesnt jaunty use the 28 kernel?
<shadeslayer> !xawtv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xawtv
<swiftarrow> shadeslayer, not if he saves the config in windows.
<JaneDoe> is there a GUI tool for browsing and mounting SMB shares?
<shadeslayer> swiftarrow: hmmm
<Pici> JaneDoe: Places>Connect to server
<Kungen354646> shadeslayer: yes, it does.. but i upgraded from 8.04 and somehow im stuck with 24
<JaneDoe> (oh and preferably not as sudo). ah ok Pici.  will look
<gavi> folks, im confused. whats the difference between duo core and core 2 duo
<genii> yowshi: I think you want R (Record movie). This makes an .avi
<shadeslayer> Kungen354646: bad sources list probably,could you paste them?
<swiftarrow> shadeslayer, i've found an occasional reset to fix many odd problems on these routers.
<yowshi> genii: but it doesnt sazve to a sdingle file it semms to save snapshotsd across multiple numbered files
<shadeslayer> how do i make a command autorun when i mount a FS
<fabio__> is it possible to use fglrx with ati rs200 (igp 345) ?
<JaneDoe> Pici, any way to have it prompt with available servers, like win does?
<shadeslayer> swiftarrow: yep,companies use cheap routers these days :P
<Leszczoman> I opened BIOS, changed the list of the parts, which OS has to run first and nothing :/
<Kungen354646> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/170625/
<JaneDoe> Pici: Appears Places, Network
<swiftarrow> shadeslayer, do you know if it's possible to use a 3rd party router with bsnl ADSL connection?
<swiftarrow> or if there is even a 3rd party adsl modem available?
<Almtesh> Hi, ubunteros!
<maniel> HOLA:P
<gemon19> salve
<genii> yowshi: Hm. Looks like the "movie driver" default setting is "multiple image files" here as well.
<gemon19> avrei bisogno di una mano
<LjL> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<shadeslayer> swiftarrow: if you can get the settings right then maybe
<yowshi> genii: how do i change that?
<shadeslayer> Kungen354646: just a moment
<genii> yowshi: Looking into it
<Kungen354646> shadeslayer: sure
<Almtesh> !fr > Almtesh
<ubottu> Almtesh, please see my private message
<bluepencil> Hey guys, is there a dedicated PHP channel?
<bluepencil> Room* i meant
<shadeslayer> Kungen354646: ok could you open synaptic
<Pici> bluepencil: ##php
<bluepencil> Pici: thank you.
<Almtesh> Bye Ubunteros!
<Kungen354646> shadeslayer: done
<bluepencil> Pici: Its called Overflow for some reason..
<bluepencil> Pici: weird.
<Pici> bluepencil: You need to be registered to join that channel.
<Pici> !register > bluepencil
<ubottu> bluepencil, please see my private message
<bluepencil> Pici: aaah ok
<eichenwald>  /leave
<shadeslayer> Kungen354646: then search for linux-headers-2.6.28-11
<bluepencil> Thanks
<shadeslayer> Kungen354646: are they installed?
<Kungen354646> shadeslayer: yes, but they wont start correctly
<Kungen354646> shadeslayer: the screen goes blank for about 5 minutes and then i dont get any wifi :P
<shadeslayer> Kungen354646: start correctly?? just reinstall them and update
<craigbass1976> I can't enable desktop effects.  I was not able to on my laptop either, but was able to get either beryl or compiz working.  Is that odd?  I'm going to try it on this box.  Any recommendation as to which I should aim for?
<shadeslayer> Kungen354646: wow.....
<shadeslayer> craigbass1976: whats the card?
<Kungen354646> shadeslayer: when i press esc in grub and select them that is what happens
<Shapeshifter> Hi. Does someone know how to change the apache2 root folder from /var/www to /srv/www ?
<craigbass1976> shadeslayer, Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<shadeslayer> Kungen354646: hmm..no idea there
<shadeslayer> craigbass1976: read the release notes ;)
<Kungen354646> shadeslayer: im afraid ill have to reinstall :/ but i cant do that for another week
<craigbass1976> Shapeshifter, you could make a link.  get into / and ln -s var srv
<Kungen354646> shadeslayer: thanks anyway
<shadeslayer> Kungen354646: you could try re-installing the headers,maybe itll help
<Shapeshifter> craigbass1976: nevermind. I found the file where I can set it
<polip> woods
<shadeslayer> Kungen354646: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151529
<fizzle> ++
<devendra> Hello all
<Etanol> o hai
 * polip :-/ 
<devendra> http://192.168.1.1/
<devendra> still unable to get the uid password dialog box in ubuntu
<devendra> same is coming in winxp
<devendra> for wrt54g router
<craigbass1976> shadeslayer, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/804 ?  These aren't real detailed that I can see yet
<Etanol> devendra: browser?
<devendra> firefox
<devendra> in jaunty
<swiftarrow> devendra, are you connected to the router?
<devendra> i upgraded
<shadeslayer> craigbass1976: 8.04 now really,arent you on 9.04?
<shadeslayer> craigbass1976: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<Etanol> devendra: wireless or wires?
<devendra> wired
<Etanol> what happens when you try?
<devendra> connection timeout
<Etanol> sure you have the right IP then?
<polip> polip> Unexpected quitting of spritz causes broken packages ?
<devendra> and it doesn't even ask for uid/passwd
<pepperjack> devendra:  sure thats the gateway? ;)
<swiftarrow> devendra, please run the command ifconfig, and tell us what you get
<Etanol> devendra: try 192.168.0.1
<devendra> sure
<devendra> tried192.168.0.1
<devendra> and not working
<devendra> will run ifconfi now
<neoTheCat> has anyone had any trouble where trying to print using CUPS, the processing of the file takes a very, very long time?   i am printing using to a printer on a windows share.
<pepperjack> devendra: run route command
<pepperjack> or that
<devendra> route command ouput follows
<devendra> Kernel IP routing table
<devendra> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<devendra> 59.96.96.1      *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<devendra> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<devendra> devendra@devendra-desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> devendra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> yowshi: Apologies on lag, work required me. In the "record a movie" window, click on where it says "movie driver: multiple image files" and you should be able from there to select either "single file, raw video format" or "Microsoft AVI"
<shadeslayer> !pastebin > devendra
<ubottu> devendra, please see my private message
<Etanol> devendra: that's strange
<LjL> shadeslayer, you know, devendra was just given a link to the pastebin automatically by the bot
<shadeslayer> LjL: oh..didnt see that..sorry my bad
<swiftarrow> Etanol, perhaps devendra 's card isn't working?
<commander_> this timevault is the bomb!!! when r they going to put the 3d graphics in it
<devendra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/170635
<Nirahiel> hi all
<commander_> hope it be like time machine for apple.it can read my flash drive and x ternal HDD
<Jillian2> is there an issue with adobe flashplayer with ubuntu 9.10? An online radio site says that it cannot detect flashplayer controls and when i try to click on the Megavideo link on surfthechannel.net it won't open.
<Nirahiel> im actually downloading Ubuntu 9 as an ISO file, (im on windows ATM), can i mount it using daemon tool and install it this way ? (i have no empty DVD to burn it)
<shadeslayer> Jillian2: 9.10 is not out yet ;)
<Jillian2> sorry...whatever the latest version is
<LjL> Nirahiel: not if you want to actually install it as a stand-alone OS.
<shadeslayer> !flash | Jillian2
<ubottu> Jillian2: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Nirahiel> i dont get it LjL .... explain ^^
<LjL> Nirahiel: also, you can download a CD, not necessarily a DVD
<smoking> Hi i want to use the Wizard of  Open Office writer but it doesnt seem to dtart. Im using  Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit OO 3.0 and  java-6-sun jdk. does someone know how i get it to run?
<devendra> did u got the pastebin url
<Nirahiel> i dont have any disk at all
<LjL> Nirahiel: err... "no", you cannot.
<shadeslayer> devendra: yes
<swiftarrow> devendra, ifconfig?
<Jillian2> will this resolve my problem with opening a link in surfthechannel as well
<Nirahiel> i asked for a free cd that i'll receive by mail but i am so excited i want to install it now
<LjL> Nirahiel: you can only if you accept to use Ubuntu "inside" Windows.
<Etanol> devendra: it seems you have a weird router config in my eyes
<devendra> yes giving 1 min pls
<Etanol> but try swiftarrow's command
<Nirahiel> use ubuntu inside windows ?
<she_dyed> wubi
<Nirahiel> how ?
<coz_> smoking,  I believe it is 00base
<shadeslayer> !vm | Nirahiel
<ubottu> Nirahiel: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<LjL> !wubi | Nirahiel
<ubottu> Nirahiel: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Nirahiel> oooh okay
<swiftarrow> Nirahiel, actually if you download from the ubuntu site, it's a CD image, not DVD image. It'll fit on a CD
<Nirahiel> but when i boot
<devendra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/170637/
<shadeslayer> Nirahiel: you could use a pen drive to boot ubuntu
<Nirahiel> will i have the boot screen   with 2 OS ?
<shadeslayer> Nirahiel: google for virtual box
<swiftarrow> devendra, you're not connected to the network.
<Etanol> devendra: http://59.96.96.1/
<Nirahiel> swiftarrow: i dun have a cd to burn on it ^^
<Bluegoon> Sweet
<Dr_Willis> virtualbox is a very handy way to test out ubuntu
<swiftarrow> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> No cd burning needed
<Etanol> ppp0 is vpn? I think
<swiftarrow> Virtualbox
<LjL> Nirahiel: yes, when you boot you will be asked which system to use if you use WUBI
<Dr_Willis> I would reccomend virtualbox over 'wubi' :P
<Nirahiel> i dont want to test it, i have ubuntu and windows on my PC right now but its an old version ( gutsy ) and i want to upgrade to the 9
<shadeslayer> me too :)
<swiftarrow> me 3
<Hymnosis> personally i prefer vmware than virtualbox
<Etanol> devendra: connected?
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Would you explain why you think Wubi isn't good?
<she_dyed> road trip!!
<LjL> Nirahiel: neither VirualBox nor Wubi will be a proper Ubuntu installation on its own partition.
<devendra> Etanol no
<devendra> just says connecting...
<swiftarrow> devendra, what is your ethernet card? is it supported in ubuntu?
<grawity> LjL: Wubi will be kind-of proper, at least.
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  the dozen+ people we get in here a week that seem to have managed to break it.. and cant  fix it because our 'tips' on how to fix ubuntu - dont apply to a wubi install...
<Nirahiel> could i use my actual ubuntu CD to remove my gutsy installation, then remove its partition, expand my windows partition to make it fit all the disk and use WUBI ?
<shadeslayer> grawity: for starters C:\Ubuntu and / are 2 different things ;)
<devendra> i have intel chipset
<devendra> intel original motherboard
<renderman> hi there!
<LjL> Nirahiel: can't you just upgrade your Gutsy installation?
<Nirahiel> no
<devendra> don't other than that :(
<Nirahiel> :s
<LjL> Nirahiel: why?
<Nirahiel> its no more supported
<grawity> shadeslayer: But most of the applications don't care much -- so it's still good for trying out. With less than 1 GB RAM, it's better than VBox.
<LjL> Nirahiel: so?
<renderman> a have a few quest about wacom setup  under Ubuntu
<LjL> Nirahiel: you need to upgrade step by step, but you can do it.
<Nirahiel> soooo what ? how can i upgrade it ? xD
<LjL> !upgrade > Nirahiel    (Nirahiel, see the private message from ubottu)
<swiftarrow> devendra, I cant say supported or not.  I have no idea.  How old is it?
<shadeslayer> grawity: i mean its bad for a *full* or *proper* install
<smoking> coz_: you meant the openoffice.org-base ?
<Nirahiel> okay
<coz_> smoking,  yes is that what you meant?
<devendra> around 10 months old
<devendra> earlier it worked i think
<Nirahiel> gonna check that
<renderman> a have Graphire 3 model
<swiftarrow> sorry davendra, I have no clue... Anyone else?
<Tyler> devendra: what's the problem?
<becco> hi guys
<swiftarrow> sorry devendra, I have no clue... Anyone else?
<shadeslayer> devendra: didnt ifconfig give the local ip?
<becco> i have a problem with my pppoeconf
<natalie> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on a second hard drive, after install ubuntu works fine, vista is on the 1st hard drive, and boot fine if I choose the 1st boot device to be the 1st hard drive, but when I choose to boot vista from the grub menu I get Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format, any ideas?
<smoking> coz_: Yes thats what i meant thank you its working now!
<renderman> wacomcpl is loading but its kind empty
<becco> it doesn't recognise any access concentrator on eth0
<renderman> TCL is on my path
<coz_> smoking, cool  .. when I use office I prefer  that myself
<becco> what can i do?
<devendra> it gave the local config
<becco> help me
<devendra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/170637/
<shadeslayer> devendra: did it give the ip address?
<murka> i am getting error when launching language support http://paste2.org/p/206975
<devendra> yes
<swiftarrow> devendra, can you connect to the net in ubuntu, just not the router page?
<swiftarrow> devendra, so you have internet
<devendra> yes i am able to connect to internet
<devendra> just not router config
<coz_> natalie,  is this install of xp also a new install?
<palam> can i allow an ssh user to access only /var/www/...?
<devendra> i have a laptop and want to enable wireless for that
<becco> no one can hepl me?
<shadeslayer> devendra: i still have no idea why you want to edit the router config
<natalie> coz_: Vista was a fresh install, and was installed first before ubuntu was installed on the 2nd hard drive
<swiftarrow> devendra, you are using the dialup connection.  This may be the problem.  You are actually bypassing the router, and going straight to the net on your machine
<devendra> to provide my isp userid and password
<devendra> inside router
<Tyler> devendra: are you using dialup though? or PPPoE?
<devendra> i am right now connected using the adsl router
<devendra> PPPoe
<shadeslayer> devendra: but you have a working internet connection in ubuntu
<Tyler> yeah guys, this is PPPoE
<Nirahiel> gonna try to upgrade , if it dont work i'll come back here to tell that it didnt work
<Tyler> devendra: connect your computer to the router
<Nirahiel> (idk how to go on IRC from ubuntu xD)
<shadeslayer> Nirahiel: its via pidgin
<Xcell> Nirahiel-  xchat
<grawity> Nirahiel: Either Xchat for a GUI app, or irssi from terminal.
<Nirahiel> okay
<Nirahiel> :)
<coz_> natalie,  mm  unless there is an issue with either xp install or the grup install   you may have to reinstall grup  howver  I would also check in   #linux  channel... there may be someone who can troubleshoot this more effectively than I can  unless someone here wants to try
<systm> for some reason the volume notification bogs my computer down, is there a way to remove it ?
<swiftarrow> devendra, I suggest you go to the router page on xp, and change the configuration from "bridge" to the first option
<andre_pl> does a cron execute commands as the user who added the job?
<devendra> its connected
<grawity> andre_pl: Depends on whose crontab it executes.
<devendra> swiftarrow: i have to reboot again to perform that
<swiftarrow> devendra,right now your pppoe is bridged to your computer.
<devendra> do yo want me to do that?
<devendra> yes
<andre_pl> grawity: if I run 'crontab -e' as a specific user, will the scheduled command be run as that same user?
<palam> can i make a user's home directory /var/www/...? i want the user to access only those files. via ssh.
<grawity> andre_pl: Yes.
<andre_pl> grawity: great thansk'
<swiftarrow> devendra, I'm guessing here, but I think that the bridge might be the issue.
<shadeslayer> ok for the last time,does anyone know how to autorun a command when i mount a File system??
<devendra> ok i will reset to first option and try that
<devendra> thanks for the help
<natalie> coz_: thanks, just to clarify it's not xp it's vista, I will check in the linux channel
<Tyler> natalie: when I have vista (or in my case, windows 7) and ubuntu dual-booting, I just select the drive to be used in the BIOS
<swiftarrow> devendra, take a backup of settings first
<coz_> natalie,  sorry about that :)
<devendra> yeah sure will do
<pepperjack> !startup | shadeslayer here are options
<ubottu> shadeslayer here are options: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<coz_> natalie,  let me know if a solution was found :)
<pahariwalla> xmodmap help ?  my minus/underscore key on my Dell D620 laptop bit the dust.  gotta new keyboard on the way, but in the mean time, i'm trying to map another key ...
<devendra> do u know any online links for configuration for wrt54g under ubuntu
<pepperjack> shadeslayer: well that didnt even mention anything outside of gnome sorry
<yowshi> genii thanks
<pepperjack> !boot > shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> pepperjack: i was thinking the exact same thing ;)
<Tyler> pahariwalla: so what help do you need?
<kronopio> when I turn on my computer I am prompted for a series of numbers from my wifi router.  After I enter these I am prompted for a keyring manager - I don't know what this is.  What is a keyring manager, how do I control it.   Essentially how do I not have to enter this  code every time I log on to access my wifi?
<shadeslayer> pepperjack: no, i mean for eg i mount my NTFS partition through nautilus,i want to run a autorun a command after the mount
<V0iD_> Does anyone know if Hardy will get EXT4 support?
<pahariwalla> thanks Tyler .  i want to map another key, like say NumLock, to become my minus/underscpre key and i can't figure out how to do anything with xmodmap
<pahariwalla> so square one, i suppose.
<Dr_Willis> keyring manager is a 'passwprd' protected tool that keeps your other passwords. :)  in this case its yiur wireless password.
<LjL> V0iD_: i really wouldn't think so.
<swiftarrow> kronopio, that's dealt with somewhere in the forums.  Try google
<[T]ank> whenever i enable the nvidia proprietary driver, my dual screen set up stops working. After I boot up, the screen is completely black. normally after enabling the driver I would go into the nvidia settings and configure dual screen, but I cannot do that with the screen blacked out. What is the work around?
<V0iD_> LjL: Thanks!
<pepperjack> shadeslayer: an sorry. im not a gnome/nautilus guy. i would probably just make a script to mount maybe even use zenity in it to give a gui prompt for which HD to mount or something
<pahariwalla> i tried xkeycaps UI but it doesn't "know" my keyboard layout
<kronopio> Dr_Willis: how do I insert my code into it?
<coz_> kronopio, are you using automatic logon by chance?
<swiftarrow> kronopio, if I automatically login, I get the same problem.  If I disable the automatic login, then I have to type my password to log in and it doesn't ask again.
<kronopio> coz_: I don't know
<shadeslayer> pepperjack: i wanted this to run after the mount :  notify-send --urgency=critical --icon=/home/shadeslayer/.icons/darkm.png Data 'Mount complete'
<murka> i am getting error when launching language support http://paste2.org/p/206975
<coz_> kronopio, do you put in a user name and password to get to the desktop?
<kronopio> swiftarrow: how do I disable it?
<kronopio> coz_: no
<swiftarrow> kronopio, do you have to type in your username and password somewhere in the boot process?
<ruadh> Hi. I'm considering buying a book on Ubuntu Linux and have spotted 'Ubuntu Linux Toolbox', by Chris Negus and Francois Caen (November 2007). I also need to know some things regarding Ubuntu Server.  Has anyone read the book, and will it be compatible with Ubuntu 9.04?
<coz_> kronopio, then you are using automatic logon that must be disabled I believe
<kronopio> swiftarrow: no
<systm> I'm on Ubuntu Jaunty, when ever I change the volume with my keys, the notification shows up on the top right, how do i remove that?
<kronopio> ok thanks for the nalysis!
<shadeslayer> systm: you cant
<Slart> shadeslayer: tried checking the udev rules? might be something you can do there
<swiftarrow> kronopio, then you are using automatic login.  Go to the settings > login options, and disable automatic login
<systm> shadeslayer: why not?
<kronopio> how do I disable auto-log on?
<shadeslayer> Slart: which one??
<kronopio> ok
<coz_> kronopio,  to disable auto logon  go to application a ccessoreis   passwords and encryption keys
<Slart> shadeslayer: there is one that deals with persistent storage.. that might be useful
<coz_> kronopio,  click   edit  go to preferences
<shadeslayer> systm: if you remove notify-osd many other packages are removes?
<Slart> shadeslayer: I'm not sure that's the right way to do what you want.. but it might be a possible way
<systm> shadeslayer: i just want the notfication for volume removed not the whole package
<coz_> kronopio,  select the line that says  lo gin Automatically unlocked when user logs in.
<coz_> kronopio,
<coz_> Click Change Unlock Password, type in your Old password and leave fields for new password empty
<shadeslayer> systm: well you cant do that either :P
<kronopio> where is settings?
<mandragora22> does anyone knows if I have to reinstall xfce after updating to version 9?
<shadeslayer> Slart: i guess udev rules are in /etc/udev
<coz_> kronix,     applicatioins/accessories  password and ecrytpion keus I believe
<Slart> shadeslayer: correct
<mr-ali> i have problem
<coz_> kronopio,  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1101618.html
<kronopio> coz_: thanks
<mandragora22> does anyone knows if I have to reinstall xfce after updating to version 9?
<pepperjack> mandragora22: no. why?
<Pici> mandragora22: Why would you need to do that?
<coz_> kronopio,  scroll down just a bit the location and directions are in the second or third post there
<swiftarrow> !ask > mr-ali
<mandragora22> I can't change my menu
<shadeslayer> Slart: cant find a thing there about /dev/sda7 (Data drive) or about the HD
<coz_> kronopio,  if you did not use a password  during install you may have to create one there
<shadeslayer> Slart: brb
<mandragora22> and I've lost the menu editor from my xfce settings
<pahariwalla> can someone help me remap a key ?  can't figure out how to use xmodmap
<Slart> shadeslayer: I'm not sure you find specific drives in there.. more like classes of devices..
<yowshi> grrr crashed on both sding;lew file formats
<shadeslayer> Slart: im thinking of making a script,now how do i monitor in real time which drive is mounted?
<Slart> shadeslayer: your on your own there.. i just thought udev might be the place to look.. since it handles devices you connect and so on
<shadeslayer> Slart: ok,i think a script would be easier
<danes> hello, how can I fix my distribution using a live cd? I tried to upgrade, but for some reasons i ended up messing the file system. Is it possible to restore it without reinstalling everrything?
<ikonia> danes: what distro are you using ?
<danes> ubuntu netbook remix
<danes> the latest one
<ikonia> danes: and what' the problem with it
<chazco> Hi... is anyone using the solderless touchscreen for the eeepc or wind on 9.04? If so, how did you set it up (awaiting arrival for mine)
<danes> well, it is not  working anymore. It used to show me some errors on the graphucal interface something related to X. now it does not even get to the command prompt
<ikonia> danes: what happens when you try to boot ?
<Eimhin> how do i check if packet socket support is enabled?
<Eimhin> nevermind
<Eimhin> i got it
<V0iD_> Is there a way of getting ZFS support on hardy?
<danes> ikonia, well, it starts loading some things, then it stalls in a sort of command prompt, but it is not because some commands like ls don't work. I tried to update the kernel from terminal, but I  did something wrong.
<yowshi> well seems vlc is my only  current option and it sucks
<ikonia> !zfs > V0iD_
<ubottu> V0iD_, please see my private message
<nibbler> ubuntu 9.04 does not support 3d drivers for my ati anymore??
<danes> ikonia, I just want to know if it is possible to overwrite / without affecting /home/
<Dr_Willis> nibbler:  depends on th eati card.. theres been some issues with some cards and the newer X drivers
<ikonia> danes: sure if /home is on a seperate partition
<kronopio> hi,  I need to unlock my default keyring manager and am unable
<V0iD_> ikonia: Thanks!
<nibbler> Dr_Willis: ufff, updater tells me "
<nibbler> This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. No version of this driver is available that works with your hardware in Ubuntu 9.04." - isthere a webpage with some resources on that?
<anthony_> Bonjour.
<leaphion> umm. does anyone have problems with flash + firefox + youtube?
<kronopio> someone else did my installation
<danes> ikonia, unfortunately, it is not. My netbook already had 3 partitions, and the last one is used for ubuntu :(
<adac> Can someone help me with hamachi? I got a connection and the interface is created, but i can't ping or access the rmote computer within the hamachi network
<anthony_> Il y a des français ici ?
<danes> ikonia, so I only have one partition for ubuntu
<pepperjack> leaphion: go to about:plugins in firefox and make sure youre using the adobe plugin
<ranf> !fr | anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DelGurth> !fr | antony_
<ubottu> antony_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> danes: not possible then, I suggest you copy off your /home directories
<anthony_> ubottu, merci.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about merci.
<resno> whats the best change the name of a folder in terminal? cp?
<danes> ikonia, I guess that's the only solution
<DelGurth> resno: mv ?
<leaphion> pepperjack: what should it say if it's the correct one? Shockwave Flash 10.0r22?
<resno> DelGurth: mv? im not doing anything to it other than renaming it.
<pepperjack> leaphion: yeah
<kyledr> is there a window manager like ion that is tiled and fast to use with keyboard shortcuts without completely raping the hotkeys of all your programs?
<grawity> resno: 'mv' is used for both moving and renaming.
<summ3y> hi
<VCoolio> resno: if you do cp you have two folders with the same content
<summ3y> anyone good with vpn's
<resno> VCoolio: true.
<burntresistor> I was renaming a video file and i must have scrolled wrong now my cube is no longer transparent and the desktop is all white and i cant see any icons on it anymore , the cube settings are the same i dont know what changed
<flintwingel> summ3y: which one(s)?
<summ3y> vpnc
<summ3y> im able to connect
<summ3y> but when i try to
<Spoom2> hi folks, evolution is freezing for about 30 seconds to a minute whenever i click the reply button; this happened after the upgrade to jaunty (along with a couple other issues)... it doesn't seem to be running up the cpu or anything, but i have no idea what could be causing it to freeze like that, any ideas?
<summ3y> browse or vnc to a machine at work it dosnt allow me
<danes> ikonia, ok, I'm no expert, so I have to make questions. Do I really need to create a partition for swap? is it really necessary?
<flintwingel> summ3y: not my vpn of choice... sorry
<summ3y> do i have to use that
<summ3y> cause we
<summ3y> use
<summ3y> cisco
<FloodBot1> summ3y: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<resno> flintwingel: what is the vpn of choice/best?
<grawity> resno: OpenVPN, I guess
<resno> i was intersted in hamachi but its not really solid in linux
<dft> does anyone know if the skype package works in Jaunty?
<leaphion> pepperjack: still buggy
<pepperjack> dft: it should yes. though i havent tested it
<resno> dft: ive been able to get skype working, having a problem?
<danes> ikonia, the thing is that I have one partition for swap, one for the recovery filesystem (windows), other for windows, and the last one for ubuntu. I think I  am limited to have only 4 partitions onthe hdd, is that necessarily true?
<pIsIq> what's the difference from ubuntu desktop dvd and cd , package installers?
<dft> no, just checking because they only show support up to 8.04
<pepperjack> leaphion: try pkill firefox;mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-bak and relaunch real quick
<ikonia> danes: if you use extened partition you can hav 16 - but you won't be able to do that while you'v got 4 partitions, you'd need to delete one
<pIsIq> what's the difference from ubuntu desktop dvd and cd , package installers?
<devendra> no help
<devendra> unable to access router config page in ubuntu
<danes> ikonia, ok, so then I can use extended partitions to install several linux distributions? Is there any advantage on having primary vs extended partitions?
<devendra> http://162.198.1.1/
<pepperjack> leaphion: i often just download firefox from mozilla.com  then i extract it to a folder in home like ~/local/firefox or something and drop the adobe plugin in local/firefox/plugins  thats mostly because im lazy though.
<ikonia> danes: not really
<dft> hmm, skype install borks
<dft> Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Spoom2> hi folks, evolution is freezing for about 30 seconds to a minute whenever i click the reply button; this happened after the upgrade to jaunty (along with a couple other issues)... it doesn't seem to be running up the cpu or anything, but i have no idea what could be causing it to freeze like that, any ideas?  if anyone needs further information i can try to get that too, i'm just not sure where to go on this one, i've googled around a
<Spoom2>  bit and haven't found a solution
<chazco> Hi... is anyone using the solderless touchscreen for the eeepc or wind on 9.04? If so, how did you set it up (software)?
<danes> ikonia, I thought that I could only use primary partitions. Then, can I use extended partitions to install more linux distributions?
<ikonia> danes: sure
<Spoom2> in general should i just switch back to thunderbird?  is evolution known for having these sorts of issues?
<hadi> hi all
<devendra> any one know how to configure wrt54g under unbuntu
<Spoom2> devendra, you should just be able to login to its web interface by accessing the IP address of the router
<devendra> i have connected using the wrt54g via adsl modem
<devendra> no it is not working in ubuntu
<Spoom2> how so?
<danes> ikonia, thank you, just one last question, would you suggest leaving swap, recovery, and ntfs partitions as primary and formating the rest to other extended partitions, or can I include swap as extended?
<she_dyed> Spoom2, he keeps typing the wrong IP
<devendra> Spoom2 : not working http://192.168.1.1/
<nsh-> having a problem with the install application (running from the live iso of eeebuntu on a usb stick). i get past language and localisation selection and the blue bar runs through saying "starting partitioner", but the table remains empty and the buttons grayed out
<Juje007> How do I install kubuntu next to ubuntu with a command?
<nsh-> any ideas how i could find out what's going wrong?
<MoTec> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chazco> devendra - Does it work from any other computers / operating systems? If yes, can you ping it from Ubuntu?
<Spoom2> devendra, what is the IP you're getting from the router?  go into a console and type ifconfig
<Juje007> Thx MoTec :)
<genii-konv> Juje007: What MoTec suggested. Use sudo in front however
<Juje007> I know genii-konv
<devendra> Spoom2: 59.93.66.81
<devendra> for ppp0
<jessi> are you able to help with wireless drivers?
<Spoom2> devendra, you haven't connected the router correctly
<pepperjack> Juje007: you can then login to either just click 'sessions' button at login screen
<Juje007> I know pepperjack :)
<Juje007> But thx
<devendra> Could you please let me know the online link or step?
<Juje007> I just forgot the command
<Spoom2> devendra, in general, you should be plugging the computer into one of the numbered ports on the back of the router, and plugging your dsl modem into the port on the back that says something like WAN or internet or modem
<Juje007> But I know it now :)
<devendra> i did the same settings and it is working under winxp
<devendra> even able to access route config page in winxp
<devendra> not working in ubuntu
<Spoom2> devendra, your IP address indicates that you're directly connected to the DSL modem, and not the router
<Spoom2> that's a public IP address, not an internal network IP address
<devendra> Spoom2 will you redirect me to some online link for the config
<devendra> route configuration
<Spoom2> devendra, you just need to connect your ethernet port on your computer or laptop to a numbered port on the router, and not directly to the dsl modem
<Spoom2> it should show up as eth0 as opposed to ppp0
<Spoom2> ppp0 means it's using pppoe, which means it's dialing out to the dsl modem
<Spoom2> which means you're not connected to the router :^)
<devendra>  Spoom2: but then how it is working automatically in winxp
<devendra> without dialing?
<devendra> same desktop with dual boot
<devendra> option
<Spoom2> ah.
<Spoom2> in that case
<Spoom2> is your dsl modem wireless or something?
<devendra> no it is wired one
<Spoom2> and do you have two connections coming from your computer?
<devendra> through ethernet
<danes> how can I encrypt my computer before installing ubuntu?
<devendra> one connection blue ethernet cable going to router
<Spoom2> which port on the router?
<devendra> numbered as 1 port under back side of router
<flintwingel> danes: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_dm_crypt_luks or truecrypt
<Spoom2> and what other ports are connected on the router?
<venalicio> any one very familiar with block ids and hds? I cant get a hard drive to mount after a fresh install
<danes> can I include spaw in an extended partition, or should
<devendra> and another wire coming from wan/ internet port (coming from backside of router) directly connected to the adsl
<danes> I leave it as primary?
<devendra> from computer only one ethernet wired to router.
<danes> can I include swap in an extended partition, or should I leave it as primary?
<borisstrajnar> just wondering usualy i got a lot of help on iRC. OK! Have Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and am satisfied. Only trouble when i get in game Warzone 2100 i can't exit. Warzone stays in fullscreen exit slide...and nothing helps. There is probalby a bug in program. But in linux there should be something like Ctrl-alt-del to kill the hanging game isn't it??? I even tried alt-F7 and alt.Backspace (once years ago i got another console to kill processess with task call
<Spoom2> devendra, in that case, i suspect that the dsl modem itself includes some sort of routing or wireless capability that ubuntu is finding
<Spoom2> ~bin devendra
<devendra> if disconnect pppoe then unable to connect to internet
<Spoom2> or whatever that command is... i'm not sure how to work the bot :^P
<Xcell> pkill
<tr_ip> is there a port packaging system in unbuntu like there is in freebsd, for example if I wanted to install fluxbox how would I do it?
<Pici> !apt | tr_ip
<ubottu> tr_ip: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<flintwingel> danes: for complete security you should put swap on an encrypted partition
<kryle> if its supported then apt-het install fluxbox
<she_dyed> Spoom2, you dont think there is a little switch that makes a direct passthru to port 1 on his router
<kryle> get*
<devendra> Spoom2: can't get it ~bin devendra
<icewaterman> does anyone know a jabber server with a decent privacy policy and nice uptime?
<Spoom2> she_dyed, could be, i wasn't aware of a router that did that
<grawity> icewaterman: I like Google Talk :P
<Pici> !ot | icewaterman
<ubottu> icewaterman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<icewaterman> grawity, i think i said something about decent privacy.
<danes> flintwingel, is there any difference if I use swap in an extended or primary partition?
<she_dyed> i have but on an old router
<Spoom2> !bin | devendra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<VCoolio> borisstrajnar: alt+sysrq(printscrn)+k = back to login;  ctrl+alt+F1-6 = console;  ctrl+alt+F7 = back to x
<Spoom2> in any case
<Spoom2> devendra, can you go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and copy and paste the results of the following: open a console and type sudo ifconfig
<tigara> ko staa we
<flintwingel> danes: not really
<devendra> Spoom2 doing
 * dft kicks himself, I had synaptic open
<venalicio> any one very familiar with block ids and hds? I cant get a hard drive to mount after a fresh install
<vivix> somebody can help me?
<devendra> Spoom2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/170704/
<dooner> she_dyed:  Spoom2  Some dsl routers will support PPPoE Passthru, or support a function called ZIP-B. All depends.
<usr13> venalicio: Tell us more...
<gaz_> anyone any idea why my syslog.conf does not appear to be writing kernel messages.  I am trying to log iptables and have configured my syslog.conf accordingly but nothings getting logged and I have checked in /var/log/kern and thats empty also.  If i check dmesg I can see the stuff I want to log in there.  Anyone any ideas?
<usr13> Veritatis: Which HD.. etc..
<borisstrajnar> VCoolio yeah that's it..... now let us see if it works:) Many thanks
<usr13> venalicio: Is it booting up ok?
<PC-Ente> abend
<gaz_> im using ubuntu 9.04
<Spoom2> dooglus, devendra, yeah, i'm starting to think the router is in bridge mode, if everything is connected right
<rcmysoft> hey is there a command to show connected harddrives (/dev/sdx) even if not mounted?
<djk> anyone know where to get the latest ga version of nmap for ubuntu9.04?
<usr13> venalicio: Give is specific information about your situation.
<Spoom2> err, dooner
<rashed2020> How do I get a python script to run as a daemon?
<dooner> devendra: you have DSL modem -> router? -> Workstation correct?
<devendra> yes
<Spoom2> devendra, have you tried pressing the reset button on the router? you may need a paperclip to reach it
<devendra> let me try it
<dillon> hello. I have an ati card not supported by fglrx in 9.04. The open source driver seems to be okay except no video like in totem plays back. Is there a way to fix this?
<dooner> devendra:  and your ISP required PPPoE to access the internet?
<devendra> yes dooner
<devendra> dooner can i reset my router now?
<usr13> dillon: Probably not an issue with the video driver.  You probably just need to install additional software.
<dooner> devendra: so what exactly doesn't work ? in the above config, one would expect the router to terminating the PPPoE connection, and providing NAT/PAT to the inside hosts
<usr13> !dvd | dillon
<ubottu> dillon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Spoom2> devendra, at any point did you enter your dsl login information into the ubuntu interface?
<chaosphere> rcmysoft: ls /dev/sd*
<vivix> Hi people, i'm trying to install pyAiml in ubuntu, but: python PyAIML-0.8.5/setup.py install
<vivix> running install
<vivix> running build
<vivix> running build_py
<vivix> error: supposed package directory 'aiml' exists, but is not a directory
<FloodBot1> vivix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vivix> What could I do?
<rcmysoft> thanks.
<chaosphere> rcmysoft: with 'mount' only you can check whom of them is mounted
<plipityploop> hi anyone have the same problem as mine? ubuntu starts out muted?
 * Kayzenx away.. Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (pager: off)
<rcmysoft> oki.
 * Kayzenx voltou.. Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (tempo: 11s em away)
<LjL> !away > Kayzenx    (Kayzenx, see the private message from ubottu)
 * Kayzenx away.. Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (pager: off)
<usr13> plipityploop: Try alsamixer
<plipityploop> usr13 i have it.
<plipityploop> usr13, i put it at max volume and its fine. when i reboot it goes back to mute :/
<usr13> plipityploop: Using gnome?
<dillon> usr13, I should have said that it worked fine under 8.10
<rcmysoft> can i dd a runnig system into a backup img? Like dd if=/dev/sdb of=/media/disk/backup.img bs=1M
<plipityploop> usr13, gnome, icewm and xfce. same problem
<Spoom2> hi folks, evolution is freezing for about 30 seconds to a minute whenever i click the reply button; this happened after the upgrade to jaunty (along with a couple other issues)... it doesn't seem to be running up the cpu or anything, but i have no idea what could be causing it to freeze like that, any ideas?
<vigo> plipityploop: Do you have Pulse Audio installed?
<usr13> plipityploop: See:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/68564
<vigo> That covers it.thank you usr13
<plipityploop> vigo I have that too. Read it in ubuntuforums somewhere that I should install that and a whole lot of other things like default sound card chooser, eetc
<Guest32761> hi everyone
<usr13> Spoom2: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+question/68352
<crash1hd> How can I tell if x11vnc is running?
<Guest32761> i want to run a script within the script from one pc to another
<Guest32761> how can i do it ?
<usr13> crash1hd: try to login to it from a remote PC.
<devendra1> Spoom2, dooner: reset the modem
<devendra1> which makes me disconnected from internet
<crash1hd> usr13, besides that I mean in terminal
<devendra1> i restarted the network manager and now online
<AwaDoV> what is the best antivirus for ubuntu
<AwaDoV> ?
<Spoom2> devendra1, so what's your ip address now?
<usr13> ps aux |grep x11vnc
<vigo> plipityploop: Yes. most of the audio uses or needs pulse along with the correct drivers and whatnot to function.
<devendra1> but still http://192.168.1.1/
<devendra1> its not working
<jessi> hello. my wireless driver is atheros however the hardware drivers window says its activate but not in use. how do i make it be in use?
<resno|work> AwaDoV: why do you want antivirus?
<dooner> devendra1:  where is that 192.168.1.1 supposed to be?
<MaT-dg> My upnp servers fail on jaunty, no upnp servers (vuze and xbmc) are detected on the network and even local.
<AwaDoV> isn't necessary ?
<plipityploop> vigo, ok so if everything is here, what do you think is the problem?
<devendra1> dooner: trying to access router config page
<jessi> viruses dont typically work in linux
<AwaDoV> resnoIwork
<resno|work> AwaDoV: unless you are serving to windows client, virus protection is useuless
<usr13> crash1hd: You have to use the -forever option or it will shut down after first session.
<Spoom2> devendra1, assuming you still have a public ip address, can you right click on the network icon in the system tray in the upper right of your screen and check if there is a connection setup in the DSL tab?
<AwaDoV> but i have wine
<Guest32761> any help
<AwaDoV> so i'm afraid to activate widnows virus
<devendra1> Spoom2
<devendra1> I have network icon without connection
<resno> AwaDoV: you dont need virus protection in linux...
<AwaDoV> but some time the system warn me ?
<crash1hd> usr13, what do you mean by shutdown after first session (as in timed) or once someone has logged on it shuts down?
<resno> AwaDoV: what does the system warn you?
<AwaDoV> it block pic because it may contain virus
<devendra1> Spoom2: here is latest ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/170709/
<resno> AwaDoV: email?
<devendra1> my network applet icon was always disabled  and shown not connected
<Spoom2> devendra1, assuming you still have a public ip address, can you right click on the network icon in the system tray in the upper right of your screen and check if there is a connection setup in the DSL tab?
<devendra1> still the same
<Spoom2> when you say you restarted the network manager... you shouldn't have to do that
<AwaDoV> no sites
<Spoom2> have you installed some other software to manage your connections?
<devendra1> no
<resno> so its your browser saying that...
<vigo> plipityploop: I would look at Sound/Vid card/chipset , most likely would be hardware not responding to software or incompatible. you could do a number of things to determin that, ls.cat. or some such command could help. but I am still learning that stuff.
<dooner> devendra1:  i looks like you are logging in pppoe with the ubuntu box (demonstrated by ppp0 having an IP, and eth0 being blank)
<devendra1> yes
<AwaDoV> resno: sites and in mail it is option from the mail server
<Spoom2> dooner, yeah, which is why i think he's put his login information into ubuntu somewhere as a dsl connection
<usr13> crash1hd: -forever will "Keep listening for more connections rather than exiting as  soon as the first client(s) disconnect. (Same as -many)  (See man x11vnc for more details.)
<devendra1> i run pppoeconf earlier
<noelferreira> which is the best twitter client for linux?
<resno> the short story is linux cant get viruses. the email and browser are being over protective
<plipityploop> vigo, thanks for trying
<devendra1> to go online
<Spoom2> devendra1, no wonder then
<resno> noelferreira: i used redtux
<crash1hd> usr13, ahh ok thanks :)
<dooner> devendra1:  What is the router doing?
<AwaDoV> resno: ok... then there is no need even to antivirus or firewall
<zer0c00l> How to open and play VCD video *.dat file in ubuntu? VLC is not playing it, but i played it in windoze
<resno> noelferreira: but it wasnt really as great as the alternate
<devendra1> i want to enable wireless also for my laptop
<crash1hd> usr13, so technically since I am connecting via ssh terminal and then going to vnc I am better off turning it in when I need it and leaving it off the rest of the time
<noelferreira> gTwitter is ok?
<devendra1> so if my brother using the workstation
<resno> AwaDoV: linux is 100xs more secure then windows
<Spoom2> devendra1, did you do what i asked before?
<devendra1> i need to still need to connect
<usr13> !dvd | zer0c00l
<ubottu> zer0c00l: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AwaDoV> resno: do you know messenger enable voice chat ?
<dooner> devendra1:  does your router support pppoe?
<devendra1> Spoom2: when i click edit connection  it is showing "wired connection1"
<Spoom2> he said previously it's a WRT54G, he should be getting a 192.168.1.x address
<devendra1> yes dooner same thing working under winxp
<Spoom2> devendra1, click the DSL tab, is there a connection there?
<AwaDoV> resno: are you still here ?
<zer0c00l> usr13, I  already installed  ubuntu-restricted-extras still not able to play DAT files, any way reading those links
<dooner> devendra1:  dsl modem -> Router Wan port
<resno> AwaDoV: dont know any, that do voice
<devendra1> yes dooner
<AwaDoV> okay
<dooner> devendra1: remove teh pppoe config
<devendra1> Spoom2: no connection under dsl
<Spoom2> dooner, we checked that earlier
<resno> AwaDoV: disby aid they are coming to linux, but its been a while
<AwaDoV> resno: many thanks for your help
<dooner> shoudl just be dhcp..
<rdz> hi all. window borders of unfocused windows get transparent. how can i disable that? i coulnd't find in the compizconfig settings manager
<q_> histo, any messanger that supports (ICQ-)bordcasting (send 1 message to multiple contacts)? pidgin does not seem to do so
<devendra1> Spoom2: no connection under dsl
<devendra1> can i create one
<devendra1> ?
<Spoom2> no, don't do that
<dooner> devendra1:  somehow I think that you have the 2 networks bridged.
<rob0917> I've  noticed that if you use free games made for windows they are full of ads,not so with linux or ubuntu.
<devendra1> so how come i resolve this
<Spoom2> dooner, yeah, this is why i think too
<mzz> rob0917: obviously it is because linux sucks that nobody bothers to make games like those for it
<Spoom2> devendra1, try removing the wired connection in the config, unplugging your router, and plugging it back in
<dooner> devendra1: hence the reason teh pppoe is working.  IN theory fi your ubuntu box is connected to the lan side the router there should be now way for you get pppoe login (the router should eat the PADI)
<devendra1> let me try that now
<Nirahiel> hey im back from ubuntu this time
<Nirahiel> im making the update, hope there will be no problems
<crash1hd> usr13, thanks for the help :)
<Nirahiel> (can i use pidgin while updating ?)
<q_> rdz, open source people have the better attitude :)
<devendra1> Spoom2: I unplugged the router cable and plugged back in?
<Daremonai> Ubuntu 9.04 is running really slow with my: intel 82G33/G31 Express graphic card
<borisstrajnar> anyone knows how to kill a process which ocuppies full screen. (warzone 2100 on exit) I'we tried with console Alt-F1 and command 'top'...but warzone stays alive and makes black screen eventualy..... when you press Alt-F7. Any idea???
<vigo> devendra1: What Spoon2 said, is a modem reset, unplug the power cable, wait 17 seconds , or so, re-attatch power, it re-sets the Modem to the ISP ping thing and should work.
<darthanubis> Daremonai, 9.04 has issues with Intel graphics
<Pici> Daremonai: Yes, that issue was in the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<rob0917> to get a good game on windows you have to buy it.in ubuntu they are free ,though not good selection
<darthanubis> release notes who reads those? :/
<bobsaccamano> hi..im unable to play mp4 files in totem player...ive downloaded the restricted-packages..but i still get a 'could not find type of stream' error
<darthanubis> rhetorical
<q_> how to use autocomplete with Xchat in such a big channel? it shall take the last mentioned of the possible choices
<joaopinto> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<darthanubis> bobsaccamano, install all gstreamer codecs
<darthanubis> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<darthanubis> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bobsaccamano> darthanubis, hmm..but the problem only arises sometimes
<darthanubis> weird
<darthanubis> use VLC
<Daremonai> darthanubis: I already have UXA enabled.
<RaverWild> guys need some help. just installed apache2 on jaunty. /var/www was owned by root. i changed this to www-data and added group+w permission. added my user secondary group to be www-data. verified everything. now as i test it i cant create a file into /var/www - no permissions it says. where am i wrong? :(( damn it
<darthanubis> RaverWild, makes sure user is part of www/data group
<dooner> RaverWild: did you re login to get new group info
<RaverWild> darthanubis, issuing 'id' on my user says i am member of www-data
<RaverWild> dooner, should i relogin?
<darthanubis> RaverWild, thats all I got:/
<darthanubis> yes
<dooner> RaverWild:  well if id /groups says you are part of that group you should be ok
<RaverWild> darthanubis, ok.thanks will try now
<darthanubis> cool
<VCoolio> borisstrajnar: you can try "kill -9 process" to force kill, or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" to get back to login
<lanoxx> im reading recently a lot of new about pidgin and empathy, is empathy acutally better?
<SandGorgon> anyone have a Thinkpad R51e or any laptop with ATI IXP audio - i'm having trouble with sound on jaunty ?
<RaverWild> darthanubis, relogged. still get the same :(
<dooner> RaverWild: show the perms on /var/www
<lanoxx> i have seen an out dates wiki entry that states pidgin is still better but as the wiki page was out dated i dont know how it is now, did empathy improve a lot?
<borisstrajnar> Vcoolio thanks let me try that out
<devendra> Spoom2: did the same
<dooner> RaverWild: are they 775?
<Daremonai> I'm running mirc with wine on ubuntu 9.04 startup, when it runs, it creates a "Wine System Tray" that is not on the top bar, I have to close mirc, and open it again for it to be in the top bar/tray. How do I fix that?
<whileimhere> Hi. I am looking for an app that will help me to develop and maintain my websites. Any suggestions? Do any editors have a built in FTP?
<Magician0617> hi everyone
<sebsebseb> Daremonai: not sure, but there are loads of good native Linux IRC programs
<sebsebseb> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bobsaccamano> darthanubis, didnt work :( installed all gstreamer plugins..
<Daremonai> sebsebseb, yes I know.. but I already have a lot of mIRC scripts.. porting them would be a pain.
<vigo> whileimhere: Bluefish,Amaya, Kompozer and a slew of others have that.
<sebsebseb> Daremonai: you can try #winehq as well
<RaverWild> dooner, see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/170722/
<devendra> Spoom2, vigo : reset the modem
<whileimhere> vigo Bluefish has a built in FTP? I will have to have a second look.
<whileimhere> Thank you vigo
<Daremonai> sebsebseb, okay.
<jagreene> hello... first time on this irc
<sebsebseb> jagreene: ok welcome
<dooner> RaverWild:  unless I missing something I don't see you a member of www-data?
<Daremonai> I'm having another problem with starting scripts, I have a small sh script that runs multiple xterms on startup, they all run with either no fonts or very wrongly stuff.. for example Ventrilo server runs, and outputs each character on a line, how do I fix that?
<jagreene> is this the right place to ask about what program to use for a certain task
<Magician0617> yes it is
<Magician0617> ask away
<RaverWild> dooner, i dont get it. i just saw it too. but before relogging i used to sudo usermod -a -G www-data eantonoff .... hm. then it showed i was member of www-data. or i did it wrong?
<rob0917> how do you register your user name in x-chat?
<sebsebseb> jagreene: yep altough in Ubuntu there tends to be a few programs for the same task, but yes continue
<Pici> !register > rob0917
<ubottu> rob0917, please see my private message
<vigo> whileimhere: Filezilla FTP also works in Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> rob0917: you register it with freenode first
<RaverWild> rob0917, /msg nickserv help
<dooner> RaverWild:  RaverWild that won't be carried between open shells,
<jagreene> I want to use Google Calendar via the web, what app would I use to sync a moblie device to Google calendar
<rob0917> thank you
<RaverWild> dooner, do u mean it's sort of temporary?
<dooner> RaverWild: no, I meant if you had other shells open at the time it wouldn't carry over
<Shockrates> can i use wine to install a windows driver?
<Shockrates> and how good is this
<sebsebseb> Shockrates: no
<sebsebseb> Shockrates: Wine is only for software,  not drivers
<dooner> RaverWild: did you log out after your user?
<sebsebseb> jagreene: not sure there is one
<Shockrates> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/100864-realtek-hd-audio-alc888.html here it says
<RaverWild> dooner, i closed the shell in which i issued the usermod. then opened new shell. so guess it should work. i ha vent logged out of the gnome. hope this is not the problem
<sebsebseb> jagreene: ,but if there's one for Windows there are ways to run it
<Shockrates> i just drag exe into the terminal
<dooner> RaverWild: unless your new shell is a login shell, it won't pick up the changes
<q_> jagreene, I'd google for "device name syncronise ubuntu" or something
<dooner> RaverWild: it will just inherit the groups from the shell it is spawned from
<RaverWild> dooner, how then should i force it?
<jagreene> they do exist for windows... I wanted to avoid using wine or crossover office if possile
<jagreene> q: I did that... not much
<jagreene> ok, thanks. i'll do some more searching
<dooner> RaverWild: either login / logout of gnome
<devendra> Spoom2, dooner: still no luck with router :(
<rob0917> where to you type the commands to register?
<RaverWild> dooner, argh...ok. will do :)
<dooner> RaverWild:  or try bash --login
<whileimhere> Vigo What I miss is the sync FTP functions while in Dreamweaver
<pepperjack> rob0917: /msg nickserv
<pepperjack> !register | rob0917
<ubottu> rob0917: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<SealedWithAKiss> Does anybody know whether it's possible to overclock a Dell Inspiron 530?
<ivan_> hey guys, what's the beset torrent client for linux?
<ivan_> *best
<dooner> RaverWild: there is in option in gnome-terminal to make shell a login shell as well
<KingKimi> i have mounted' the ISO created by aptoncd... how to install updates from there ?
<dminus> transmission!
<pipe4455> ้ร
<pipe4455> hi
<Dr_Willis> ivan_:  deoends on your needs.. I use transmission mainly
<KingKimi> ikonia,  ar you there ?
<ikonia> hello
<painted> ja transmission works well
<Dr_Willis> transmission works a lot better then it used to.
<dminus> the web ui... outstanding
<darthanubis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_jaunty_osx&num=12
<KingKimi> i have mounted' the ISO created by aptoncd... how to install updates from there
<ivan_> Dr_Willis,  well I'm used to µTorrent so I like a fast and lightweight torrent client
<ikonia> KingKimi: you need to point your sources.list at the mount point
<vivix> what can I do: error: supposed package directory 'aiml' exists, but is not a directory
<Dr_Willis> ivan_:  buzzwords that mean very little. :) you can use wine and utorrent.exe if you wanted to.
<dooner> devendra: that is odd.  I've never seen it do stuff like that  (unless you have the networks bridged).  Since I came in on the backside of the conversation. your DSL modem is directly connected to the router  on the wan/internet port right?
<vigo> whileimhere: I never used that program, I used Arachnoid, it has FTP built in and is fun. On Ubuntu I have used Bluefish, Kompozer and Filezilla.
<KingKimi> ikonia, there is no such file...  packages , aptoncd.info , packages, packages.bz2, packages.gz readme.diskdefine, release are the files in that
<ivan_> Dr_Willis, well it's not exactly like that, for example Azureus is neither fast nor lightweight
<KingKimi> ikonia, i have mounted in cdrom0
<ivan_> but thanks, I'll try transmission
<whileimhere> Vigo is there a bif diff to Bluefish Kompozer
<dminus> ivan_: transmission is pretty darn minimal, has a commandline version
<KingKimi> ivan_, Deluge ?
<ikonia> KingKimi: hang on
<dminus> i guess he heard enough :)
<Dr_Willis> how rude. :)
<vigo> whileimhere: Kompozer seems better, but that is a personal choice thing or preference or opinion, I still prefer Emacs over any of them.
<gades> How to solve this http://rafb.net/p/hr6OG763.html
<sandobal> helo
<ikonia> KingKimi: have you read this http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/doc-manual.html ?
<Dr_Willis> gades:  give a summary of the problem. I doubt if many people will just go to any url to read the actual problem
<coz_> gades,  where did you download the source files for this?
<cerneula> hello everyone, anybody knows of a pda or smartphone that is gnome evolution compatible?, thank you
<sandobal> test
<grawity> sandobal: Test passed
<Dr_Willis> A+
<sandobal> oki
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 9.04 laptop computer does not resume from Hibernate nor Suspend to RAM. I cannot find any hints in dmesg. In /var/log/pm-suspend.log the last line is: "Tue May 12 14:38:59 CEST 2009: performing hibernate". Where should I start looking for an error message?
<coz_> cerneula,   what about   ekiga?
<sandobal> how can i select names in irc so don't have to write them in the message?
<KingKimi> ikonia, "This way the packages are available and you can install them using apt-get, aptitude or synaptic without need to download them. "  .. so it will not install them ??
<coz_> sandobal,  xchat?
<cerneula> what do you mean, coz_?
<Slart> !tab | sandobal
<ubottu> sandobal: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sandobal> chatzilla
<xangua> sandobal: just hit tab when writing part of the name
<ikonia> KingKimi: how big is the data on the cd?
<Slart> sandobal: just write the first letters in the nick, then press tab
<Dr_Willis> The tab key - that overlooked Hero of the CLI!
<KingKimi> 375 mb
<coz_> cerneula,   ekiga is a softphone on ubuntu already installed
<KingKimi> ikonia, 375 Mb
<sandobal> Slart: oki it works
<ikonia> so what happens if you uncompress those files into a repo directoy ?
<s1kx> http://pastie.org/private/nvviwfjsxw49lkt5wq anyone have an idea why this happens and how i can fix it?
<cerneula> isn't ekiga just voip?
<vertix> i have a problem booting ubuntu 8.10 after reinstall. I installed win xp and it wiped the grub. From then on, i could not boot ubuntu. Now I have grub starting to boot and at the moment of mounting the root filesystem it gives me error: [2.023879] VFS: Cannot open root device "sdb8" or unknown block (0,0). but that filesystem is clean and in correct  place
<cerneula> i need a pda that I can sync with evolution
<grawity> cerneula: It is, I guess. Ekiga is both a SIP service and a client for SIP.
<dooner> s1kx: head -n1 AptanaStudio is  it it a script?
<sandobal> _MakubeX: ignore second test.
<rfm> s1kx: AptanaStudio is a script with a hashbang first line that refers to a interpreter you don't have
<s1kx> not really
<s1kx> its not a script
<cerneula> grawity, so that is not what I need I guess. What I am looking for is like a pocket pc, but linux compatible, something I can sync with gnome evolution. But this seems quite impossible
<dooner> s1kx: what does  file AptanaStudio
<draginxx> Any reason why on my laptop when I plugin a monitor through its port (non HDMI port) there is no signal sent to it? Using hardy 64 bit
<sandobal> how can i mirror a live system for backup. The whole harddrive?
<s1kx> dooner: ?
<s1kx> agh
<draginxx> Im trying to use a monitor rather than my laptop screen (ergonomics) any suggestions as to why this would happen? =/
<s1kx> i hate to not be able to copypaste from out of vmware
<vertix> does anybody know about this error while booting ubuntu 8.10? [2.023879] VFS: Cannot open root device "sdb8"
<s1kx> dooner: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1
<ellar> draginxx, tried plugging it in before boot?
<crash1hd> When trying to connect to x11vnc I am getting the following error XOpenDisplay failed (localhost:10.0) anyone trying to connect through putty
<draginxx> ellar, no, would I have to do this? :'<
<draginxx> I dont want to restart bah
<ZykoticK9> s1kx, are you running 64bit?
<ellar> on Thnkpad t21 i have to
<s1kx> ZykoticK9: yes.
<ZykoticK9> you need 32bit compatibility for it to work
<dooner> s1kx:  32 || 64 bit install of ubuntue?
<stevecam> is it normal to loose the top bar when starting up compiz?
<sandobal> crash1hd: you want to caonnect through a ssh tunnel?
<s1kx> 64-bit install
<ellar> draginxx, here it isn't linux / ubuntu but the video card needs to know that there is someone wanting a signal
<dooner> s1kx: i don't think you can use the standalone version on 64bit
<UCCAdmin> Anyone know of a good way to track user account usage in Ubuntu? I'm talking about number of logins, time logged in, etc. I know I can sift through auth.log but is there a better way?
<dooner> s1kx: http://www.aptana.com/docs/index.php/Installing_Aptana_on_Linux
<draginxx> ellar, ah ok well I will try it then :) thanks
<dooner> s1kx: add it on a plugin to 64 bit eclipse
<s1kx> doh i already had that open but didnt read the common problem part. lol.
<s1kx> alright, thank you
<Dr_Willis> stevecam:  if you mean the 'titlebar' of the windows. thats controlled by the 'window decorator' you have chosen. You might want to install fusion-icon and use it to enable compiz and install the emerald window decorator in addation to the gtk-decorator
<crash1hd> sandobal, yes I think I have it though :) I need to do -display :0
<alexandernst> could somebody help me? I have Kubuntu + KDE 4.2.3, and I can't see the icons in apps that use qt3 (eg: kanyremote, k3b). I just see an icon with 'X' over it.
<stevecam> Dr_Willis, err, im new to this compiz thing, it is the titlebar, im trying to use gnome
<Dr_Willis> stevecam:  install/use/run   fusion-icon it  makes things a bit easier
<sandobal> crash1hd: ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 then realvnc or remotedesktom on localhost
<she_dyed> draginxx, are you still there?
<draginxx> yes
<tonyo1> Hi folks! I just upgraded my Compaq Presario CQ40-310AU to Xubuntu 9.04. Got no sound. Please help.
<sandobal> crash1hd: with putty u have to set the port setting with a gui
<she_dyed> draginxx, is it a thinkpad
<a_ok> running do-release-upgrade in ssh is not a good idea, will I be safe if i run it in screen?
<Almtesh> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<draginxx> she_dyed, its an hp dv2000
<draginxx> series ^
<vertix> does anyone know about the problems with mounting the root filesystem during the boot. the filesystem is clean and it is referenced via correct device file
<sandobal> crash1hd: sorry, ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 remotehost
<she_dyed> draginxx, does it have blue Function keys that show monitor or dual monitor
<draginxx> uhm..i dont see any anywhere =/
<she_dyed> ok no stress draginxx
<yowshi> grrrlinphone just crashed
<she_dyed> draginxx, cos my laptop has an Fn button that lets you use an external
<pinch324> Привет !
<icqn> !info hplib
<ubottu> Package hplib does not exist in jaunty
<icqn> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.2-3ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<she_dyed> draginxx, in either clone (for presentation) or solo (external) views
<draginxx> ahh ok
<draginxx> I should be ok though? :D
<she_dyed> yours is probably newer anyway
<she_dyed> ya
<neodragon> I have Jaunty install on my laptop with an atheros chipset wireless card. The wireless was work fine for two weeks and yesterday it just stopped working. It can't find my network or any of the 12 other networks in range anymore, what gives?
<she_dyed> jus tossing thats all
<UCCAdmin> Repost:  Know of a good way to track account usage ? I'm talking about number of logins, time logged in, etc. I know I can sift through auth.log but is there a better/easier way?
<str> draginxx: almost all the hp laptops have that function key, i'd be surprised if yours does not... it'll be a blue legend on one of the F* keys
<stevecam> Dr_Willis, what do i do after installing that?
<Dr_Willis> stevecam:  run it :)
<Dr_Willis> stevecam:  'fusion-icon' in a terminal
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 9.04 laptop computer does not resume from Hibernate nor Suspend to RAM. I cannot find any hints in dmesg. In /var/log/pm-suspend.log the last line is: "Tue May 12 14:38:59 CEST 2009: performing hibernate". Where should I start looking for an error message?
<vertix> anybody knows about not being able to mount root filesystem during the kernel boot?
<neodragon> I have Jaunty install on my laptop with an atheros chipset wireless card. The wireless was work fine for two weeks and yesterday it just stopped working. It can't find my network or any of the 12 other networks in range anymore, what gives?
<tones> vertix: corrupt filesystem?
<pepperjack> vertix: boot from livecd and run fsck on the partition maybe
<vertix> nope
<draginxx> str, ahh it isnt blue, but I see a key "f4" with like a monitor and what looks like two speakers next to it.
<vertix> tones, fsck says it is clean
<draginxx> same symbol thats fo rmy monitor port
<pepperjack> vertix: what is the error?
<sandobal> vertix: live cd and then chkfs /dev/#
<tones> vertix: no other ideas then..
<vertix> tones, error is: [2.023879] VFS: Cannot open root device "sdb8"
<vertix> sandobal, i did fsck, and it is clean
<stevecam> Dr_Willis, i cant seem to fix the problem
<tones> vertix: VFS? shouldnt that be EXT3?
<NativeAngels> ive setup a openvz containter but when i got to use nano it says it cant find it can anyone tell me how to install it
<vertix> the kernel starts booting, but i have
<mzz> vertix: standard ubuntu kernel? Suspect the initramfs (initrd) is not getting loaded
<neodragon> I have Jaunty install on my laptop with an atheros chipset wireless card. The wireless was work fine for two weeks and yesterday it just stopped working. It can't find my network or any of the 12 other networks in range anymore, what gives?
<sandobal> vertix: did you crypt something on you fs?
<vertix> tones, interesting you said that. so VFS means the file system type?
<mzz> tones: no, that's the normal message
<draginxx> str, and she_dyed I do have that key, bu tit isnt blue am I suppose to press this? I dont think ubuntu will recognize it =/
<tones> mzz, vertix: my bad then, im no expert
<vertix> mzz, standard ubuntu kernel. I just did a fresh install recently
<mzz> tones, vertix: no, "VFS" stands for "Virtual FileSystem" there afaik, you don't normally see the filesystem type in that particular message
<mzz> vertix: grub? can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<Daremonai> remote desktop slows down video playback, it makes the video choppy and laggy. How can this be fixed? (it wasn't like taht in 8.10)
<tones> neodragon: perhaps reinstall madwifi
<tones> neodragon: or just install ie
<tones> *it
<RHorse> Daremonai get a bigger pipe ;)
<stevecam> i really wanna try this compiz
<Daremonai> RHorse, the video is choppy on the server, not the client.
<vertix> mzz, we'll do that
<she_dyed> draginxx, hmm dont know what that is. On mine, using external will giv eme low rez display so I dont really use it (1024x768), it will use only the rez that the LCD is capable of AFAIK
<RHorse> OK
<draginxx> ah ok thanks :)
<mzz> vertix: also see if you can scroll up (shift+pgup) when you get that message and confirm the initramfs is getting loaded
<Daremonai> RHorse, I start the vid thruogh vnc, and as long as vnc windows is minimized, watching anything on the server becomes impossible.
<J-_> How would I write permissions to make my external HDD recursively write all files and folders so only root can create, and delete while making a regular user copy/ view/ use the files and folders? Just like the normal partition when you attach an ext. HDD. without permissions to the user to do anything to the files.
<stevecam> im using official nvidia drivers would that cause any problems?
<q_> my soundcard does not wake up from standby and hibernation. any fix? (in windows I mustn't use the card while hibernating and it worked fine)
<RHorse> Daremonai sounds like a resource problem
<Daremonai> RHorse, before I upgraded to 9.04 it was working fine.
<VCoolio> stevecam: I've the same problem, had it with 8.10 too, but there it somehow went away for no apparent reason. install emerald and an emerald theme, that works for me.
<stevecam> VCoolio, apg-get install emerald?
<hanfm> hello, i need some help with my sound card, watch this http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/395128/
<RHorse> Daremonai the new OS might be more OS than 8.10
<VCoolio> stevecam: yes, think so
<she_dyed> draginxx, are you trying dualhead or something
<VCoolio> stevecam: after that there will be a emerald manager somewhere in your menu, use that to install theme (download one from gnome-look.org)
<Daremonai> RHorse, if I minimize the vnc client, vid on server gets choppy, if I restore it, the video becomes good again (a tad bit laggy but it's fine) when minimized it becomes impossible to watch
<sburwood> I have a question ... I know that there is somewhere a document, but ... I'm a newbie ... I want to put 9.04 on a USB stick (it has 8.10, but I want to replace it with 9.04)
<sburwood> can someone talk me through the procedure?
<J-_> I guess sudo chown -R root:justin /media/external/ is what I was looking for.
<KingKimi> ikonia, so will it only place the debs in /var/*/*/* folder ??? and how to install them all in one go ?
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 9.04 laptop computer does not resume from Hibernate nor Suspend to RAM. I cannot find any hints in dmesg. In /var/log/pm-suspend.log the last line is: "Tue May 12 14:38:59 CEST 2009: performing hibernate". Where should I start looking for an error message?
<q_> sburwood, is there any data you need from the USB stick?
<sburwood> no
<danlii> How can I make my system wake up from Suspend mode by pressing a button on my usb keyboard? I tried echo USB0 and USB1, in /proc/acpi/wakeup, but all that did was that the computer woke up from suspend immediately instead of when I wanted it to.
<sburwood> it is just 8.10 and I want to put 9.04 on it
<q_> sburwood, do you have a ubuntu 9.04 iso or CD?
<KingKimi> ikonia, cd to that folder and dpkg i *.deb ??
<sburwood> I received a 9.04 cd, YES
<q_> sburwood, good, delete everything from your stick (make shure nothing you need is on there)
<str> draginxx: You probably have a "Fn" or similar (short for function) key, it'll probably be in the bottom left corner of your keyboard... You hold that key in, and press F4 (if that's the rigt one for your model) and it will switch through monitor modes
<sburwood> delete it how?
<bluefoxx> So, Seeing as the other two relevant channels for my question/problem are effectively empty (nobody but me and chanserv in them), I'll pester in here, since the distro (however modified) is still ubuntu under the hood. I've installed jaunty on my laptop, and having grown tired of screwing up metacity and compiz, decided to go a different route and tried out openbox (tested some other WMs, liked OB the best). Now, I've gotten it mor
<bluefoxx> e or less figured out, however a few problems remain. Can't find any other decent file manager apart from nautilus, but upon opening nautilus it overrides the rightclick on the desktop that brings up the openbox menu. The upside of this is that my wallpaper springs back to life, even though it should have been up already from the startup script I used. Any suggestions here?
<q_> open it with nautilus (default filebrowser) mark all and delte
<anatom> hi folks, where can I get started finding out how to up the display resolution on an external display, 8.10 on asus 1000HA ? thanks
<q_> sburwood,
<stevecam> emerald isnt working
<q_> sburwood, open it with nautilus (default filebrowser) mark all and delte. than empty the recycle bin
<stevecam> im off to bed though
<stevecam> night\
<mzz> bluefoxx: wild guess: turn off /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop using gconf-editor or the like
<tones> sburwood: or do what q_ said but press "shift+del"
<KingKimi> is sudo dpkg -i *.deb safe for installing updates too ?
<q_> sburwood, now go to system - sysmanagemant (or something I have a german version) - USB-start-media-creator (or something like that)
<bluefoxx> mzz: Trying that now, thanks.
<sburwood> hold on ... when I put the USB stick in, it gives me casper-rw and extlinux-ro
<str> KingKimi: it's as safe as the deb file is...
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 9.04 does not Resume after Hibernate (nor after Suspend to RAM). /var/log/syslog: "kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.28.11-generic; kernel: Cannot find map file." But I can read the file /boot/System.map-2.6.28-11-generic using mc. What goes wrong here?
<Hymnosis> !vfat
<bluefoxx> mzz: That seems to have done it, many thanks
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mzz> np
<sburwood> which one do I empty, casper or extlinux?
<bluefoxx> (first time I've seriously touched linux in about a year now...other than troubleshooting for people using ubuntu and just want flash/mp3 playback, nothing much else)
<KingKimi> str, no .. i have copied updates using aptoncd from my frnd's///  he updated via update manager.. so if i do sudo dpkg -i *.deb is good or not ?
<q_> sburwood, which one is the 8.04 on?
<sburwood> when I put the USB stick in, it shows both
<sburwood> let me look
<q_> sburwood, can you find wubi.exe? that should be where 8.04 is
<anatom> i'm able to change the external display to 1024x768, but no higher modes are listed.
<Daremonai> how can i disable compiz from startup? is there a better way than having metacity --replace run?
<ark__> ass\\\
<VCoolio> Daremonai: set visual effects to none
<Daremonai> VCoolio, I did that, but after restart it went back to compiz :S
<str> draginxx: Fn+F4 is the correct combo for your model.
<ark__> can any body tell me about aprogram like Qutlook ton sync with my Windows mobile
<sburwood> on casper, I have backup, cdrom, etc, home; lib, lost+found, etc
<jz> does anyone know if there is a way to do dual-head and set each monitor for a different resolution? right now I'm using a laptop and an external monitor and the laptop has desktop space that is bigger than the viewable screen
<sburwood> on neither, I have wubl
<KingKimi> ikonia, i found sources.list in /etc/apt ..   what to choose now to install from cd ?
<abhi123> how to install webcam driver in UBUNTU 8.1
<Dr_Willis> jz:  depends on the video card/drivers - i do that all the time on my nvidia systems
<mzz> jz: should be possible (using xrandr or the like) but I don't know how well the remaining "dead" space is handled
<q_> sburwood, hm, strange. but if you have nothing to lose and you are shure both are on your USB stick delete both
<Dr_Willis> !webcam | abhi123
<ubottu> abhi123: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jz> balls.. this crappy laptop has Intel integrated card.  the deadspace exists and I can put windows there, just can't see 'em
<mzz> jz: afaik you'll always end up with a rectangular virtual desktop, with the outputs (monitors) displaying part of that (possibly overlapping)
<q_> sburwood, btw, writing my name (q_) in front of your message helps me a lot to see if you wrote
<vertix> mzz, here is the menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m69143616 btw, do you mind joining #boot because it is too busy here, i have a hard time keeping up to speed
<jz> ok, thanks all
<KingKimi> ikonia, i found sources.list in /etc/apt ..   what to choose now to install from mounted iso ? ?
<str> kingkimi: My initial answer stands... You asked if it's safe, and I said it's as safe as the deb is, and you say the debs came from canonical, so i'd say it's fairly safe huh ;)
<jz> i'll check out xrandr
<sburwood> q_ I can't seem to delete anything
<mzz> vertix: no thanks on the channel joining. Which of those are you booting?
<str> KingKimi: in other words: yes, use dpkg -i
<sburwood> either I go to the next step, or I format it, if I can
<KingKimi> str, ok
<sburwood> q_
<she_dyed> sburwood, one of them had _ro as a suffix
<str> KingKimi: you can also double click them and it'll use gdebi (GUI)
<nbtstat> #ubuntu-ar en irc.freenode.net:8001
<vertix> if anybody can help me out with strange boot problem when kernel refuses to mount a perfectly clean partition in a correct device, join #boot please
<sburwood> yes, one had rw and the other ro
<vertix> mzz, i am booting on the 1st one
<KingKimi> str, and do yuu think that its possible to doube click 100o debs  ?
<KingKimi> :P
<vertix> mzz, /dev/sdb8
<she_dyed> sburwood, the ro is read only are you in there, it wont let you delete if thats were you are
<bluefoxx> Whatever happened to xmms? Its not in the repo anymore, i'm finding xmms2 which is something not-quite-the same
<q_> sburwood, hmm, I don't really know whats the safest way to just reformat the stick. anyone here who knows if the USB-creator formats too?
<str> KingKimi: LOL yeh now I see why you wanted to use the shell ;)
<jaan_> hey.. could someone help me.. im gettin awfully low video performance on my dell d430  with intel 945GM/GMS integrated graphs controller
<jbl1> bluefoxx: xmms is kinda dead these days...
<KingKimi> str ;-) :D
<Slart> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<str> vertix: how are you sure that is the correct path to the device, and that the partition is OK?
<Pici> jaan_: Yes, that issue was in the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<bluefoxx> jbl1: It was still useful, and I liked it nontheless...
<mzz> vertix: no initrd line in there, which isn't usually what you want
<jaan_> thanks ill check it out
<polip> sasasa
<polip> sa
<polip> sa
<vertix> str, the path is correct cause i did a find from grub and it is correct partition (i have separate /boot partition)
<polip> :(
<FloodBot1> polip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> polip: stop
<jbl1> bluefoxx: i liked it too, but it's no longer maintained
<polip> keyboard problem
<mzz> vertix: possibly try "Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic" (third option) or try adding "initrd /boot/initrd" to the first option.
<bluefoxx> I think its more the theme that it had than anything, which seems to fit in with the rest of whatever desktop i use better than most others...
<vertix> str, i know 100% that /dev/sb8 is the right partion, but the drives are being swapped around during boot and i don't know at which point
<sburwood> I need to go
<sburwood> I'll try what I can
<vatts> sburwood: then go ;)
<sburwood> but I'm not sure of myself
<q_> sburwood, try opening the USB-startupmedia-creator from the system -> sys-manager
<sburwood> see u soon
<q_> sburwood,  good luck bye
<vertix> mzz, so you think it is initrd issue? but i tried to boot with all the options and i think i do have at least one with initrd
<calvinDK> I have problem with my flash player - will someone help ?
<KingKimi> str, bye !
<danlii> How can I make my system wake up from Suspend mode by pressing a button on my usb keyboard? I tried echo USB0 and USB1, in /proc/acpi/wakeup, but all that did was that the computer woke up from suspend immediately instead of when I wanted it to.
<Slart> calvinDK: describe your problem, if someone knows of a solution they will probably tell you
<mzz> vertix: I'm pretty sure a bunch of hd-related drivers are compiled as modules in ubuntu's default kernel, living in the initramfs. If you try to boot without using the initramfs I'd expect that to fail in the way you describe on a lot of (all? haven't checked the config in much detail) hardware
<usr13> !flash | calvinDK
<ubottu> calvinDK: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Slart> calvinDK: include all the details that might be needed for troubleshooting.. don't just say that something doesn't work.. see !doesntwork and !details for more info
<mzz> vertix: and there's no "initrd" line for the topmost menu option in your menu.lst, so I'd expect that one to fail as described.
<think_linux> Hello everyone, I just plugged my usb stick...is it normale that ubuntu mounts it as /dev/sdb   ?
<calvinDK> Some videos are without sound and some ones - no picture and sound
<neurobuntu> think_linux, its not mounted as /deb/sdb but that is the device file
<q_> my soundcard does not wake up from standby and hibernation. any fix? (in windows I mustn't use the card while hibernating and it worked fine)
<vertix> mzz, but i tried them all :--}
<neurobuntu> think_linux, its probably mounted under /media/<someting>
<mzz> vertix: and they all file the exact same way, and the initrd they're referring to exists?
<q_> how to use autocomplete with Xchat in such a big channel? it shall take the last mentioned of the possible choices
<think_linux> neurobuntu: ok i see
<q_> histo, any messanger that supports (ICQ-)bordcasting (send 1 message to multiple contacts)? pidgin does not seem to do so
<str> mzz: the others should work though... this seems like the classic "my USB drive moved after reboot" thing
<think_linux> neurobuntu: so my stick is already mouunted?
<shaky> ciao a tutti mi aiutate ad installar eun file
<Slart> !it | shaky
<ubottu> shaky: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mzz> str: yes, but he's not passing /dev/sdb8 explicitly, see his pasted menu.lst
<neurobuntu> think_linux, not neccesarily
<KingKimi> !aptfix
<neurobuntu> go to /media
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<think_linux> neurobuntu: how do i know that it is mounted?
<neodragon> tones: you are no help :(
<mzz> err, wait
<neurobuntu> think_linux, ubuntu usually auto mounts the usb drives under /media/
<mzz> vertix: those uuids don't match?
<mzz> vertix: str may be right (although I still don't understand why the first option in grub would boot)
<q_> how to disable auto.mount?
<think_linux> neurobuntu: it says Media/disk
<vertix> mzz, yep, that initrd does exist on the /boot partition
<neurobuntu> think_linux,  then its mounted under /media/disk
<mzz> vertix: does it let you scroll up (shift+pgup) after hitting the error message, and can you confirm the initrd did indeed load?
<think_linux> neurobuntu: ok thanks, but what does the /dev/sdb stands for then?
<vertix> mzz, i missed what str said, could you remind me?
<q_> how to disable that auto-mounting?
<vertix> it is too busy here and i have to go back to find things and loose what's in the chan
<mzz> vertix: that you have /dev/sdb8 hardcoded somewhere, and the drive your root partition is on is no longer called /dev/sdb
<mzz> vertix: get a client that supports /lastlog :P
<usr13> q_: Of what?  CDROMs?
<str> mzz: you're right, sorry i didnt see the pastebin...
<q_> usr13, USB drives
<str> sdb8 isn't specified, this is: # groot=33a1d591-78ed-44a7-8f7d-5c51cc00ca94
<mzz> str: I'm not too familiar with ubuntu's kernel, but I'd expect it to fail later than it does if the initramfs is loaded
<q_> usr13, disableing nautilus from popping the partitions up was good enouph too
<neurobuntu> think_linux,  / <--- base of the file system  dev/  <-- device file directiory   sdb  <--- the device file that points to your disk
<vertix> mzz, i don't have /dev/sdb8 hardcoded. and i tried to give both drives to grub and both fail. it is not a matter of it being on the wrong drive i think
<mzz> vertix: what I just said to str
<think_linux> neurobuntu: thanks, apreciate your help
<q_> usr13, maybe even better
<vertix> i'll have to reboot to check things
<mzz> vertix: ask the channel though, I have to run and I'm probably not familiar enough with ubuntu's initramfs
<q_> j/ #windows
<q_> ups
<she_dyed> aha! blasphemy
<q_> XD
<calvinDK> Im newbee and my flash player in Firefox - on some page - no picture and other no sound
<q_> she_dyed, I'm here to improve my ubuntu, but windows just wont work, so I need to go there :)
<vertix> i am using this stoopid mibbit thing cause i am running from ubuntu live cd, and i can't scroll back up cause it keeps updating the screen
<anatom> i was able to get native resolution on my external display by removing the virtual screen limitations in xorg.conf and restarting x
<KingKimi> what will this command do ??  > sudo dpkg –-get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ubuntu-files
<she_dyed> no stress q_
<Slart> vertix: isn't xchat included in the live cd?
<vertix> mzz, i don't have a normal IRC client running right now
<vertix> Slart, i did not see it in the menus, but lemme see again
<q_> usr13, ?
<Slart> vertix: or they've changed to quassel?
<ienorand> calvinDK: what flash player are you using?
<sbdd> Help me plz.. I have nvidia 420 graphic card. I v d installed drivers using Envy. Now i can only have 800x600 screen resolution. Is it possible to get 1024x768 somehow? help plz...
<ienorand> calvinDK: gnash or adobe-nonfree?
<ray66> ! jre
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Slart> !dk
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<calvinDK> gnash
<vertix> nope, i don't see xchat on ubunto 8.10 live cd
<calvinDK> I think i have installed both
<vertix> hope i didn't miss something here
<benzyne> anyone got experience with ubuntu and hi def tvs through vga?
<q_> vertix, pidgin is on the live and supports IRC too, but I dont like the look
<Slart> vertix: it might be called xchat-gnome.. but anyways...I remembered wrong then.. my bad
<ienorand> calvinDK: you should preferably only use one.
<Slart> benzyne: hi def tv.. using vga?.. can you do that?
<Magician0617> with a vga to dvi adapter
<benzyne> Slart, the TV has a PC port at the back
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 9.04 does not Resume after Hibernate (nor after Suspend to RAM). /var/log/syslog: "kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.28.11-generic; kernel: Cannot find map file." But I can read the file /boot/System.map-2.6.28-11-generic using mc. What goes wrong here?
<ienorand> calvinDK: And I'd say go for adobe, since gnash is still work-in-progress in many areas...
<Slart> Magician0617: does that somehow make the vga output chip perform better? =)
<calvinDK> where do I see witch i'm using
<Magician0617> no
<pyrophelia> I've had a problem with my monitor ever since I updated to 9.  Every time I try to play a game my LCD goes blank and says "video mode not supported".  Now I assumed that was because there is a refresh rate in my xorg.conf that wasn't supported by my LCD but there doesn't seem to be anything in the xorg.conf in 9.  how do I define acceptable resolutions and refresh rates so ubuntu doesn't try to use one that my monitor can't d
<pyrophelia> isplay?
<Magician0617> just an adapter
<Slart> benzyne: hmm.. well.. it doesn't recognize the tv when you plug it in?
<Magician0617> slart: nope just an adapter. an easier way to connect to the tv
<calvinDK> how can i uninstall all flash players and then install adobe
<vertix> what is that pigin thing? looks weird
<benzyne> Slart, ney, was wondering if i need to edit my xorg.conf
<str> xchat-gnome is different to xchat,  you don't want it
<she_dyed> vertix its for Messenger type IM
<Magician0617> vertix: are you talking about pidgin instant messenger
<ienorand> calvinDK: by the way, are you running 64bit ("amd64") version?
<str> pidgin is an IM but it
<str> oes IRC too
<Slart> Magician0617: mm.. I've got 5 of those in a drawer =).. I'll stop being annoying.. but I really thought the vga port couldn't handle hi def video? isn't that why we had to switch to hdmi and dvi?
<tyler_d> weeeee
<calvinDK> no i using 32 bit
<gordonjcp> Slart: depends what you call high definition
<str> pyrophelia: you can use xorg.conf
<Magician0617> slart: it can handle it as long as you have a good video card
<sbdd> Help me plz.. I have nvidia 420 graphic card. I v d installed drivers using Envy. Now i can only have 800x600 screen resolution. Is it possible to get 1024x768 somehow? help plz...
<Slart> benzyne: depends.. if the tv is nice and new enough it might work automagically.. something like plug and play .. but for monitors
<ienorand> calvinDK: in synaptic pacckage manager you can remove the package named gnash, and make sure tha package flashplayer-installer is installed.
<pyrophelia> str, it's been awhile since i've had to edit it, but yes I know how to define parameters and such.
<gordonjcp> Slart: the main reason for HDMI is so that media companies have end-to-end DRM on your video
<benzyne> Slart, its a nice TV, Samsung 720p
<think_linux> is it possible to virtualy access to windows through ubuntu?
<vertix> i am talking about some pigin someone recommended to use as IRC client. I am using this stoopid mibbit cause i am running from live cd
<benzyne> Slart, very new
<defectiv> i'm trying to install libopenssl-ruby from source (as i'm using a locally compiled ruby 1.9.1), and i wanted to know whether there's an easy way to do this with apt-get. i installed libssl-dev and i have libopenssl-ruby_4.2_all.deb (a source package?) on my machine..
<gordonjcp> think_linux: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Slart> gordonjcp: mm.. I might be thinking of DVI.. that has a limit, doesn't it?
<Slart> benzyne: have you tried just plugging it in?
<Magician0617> vertix: pidgin is a good client or you good use xchat
<vertix> anybody knows if i can save a log of this chan with mibbit?
<think_linux> i would like to keep ubuntu runnin, but still be able to check windows when needed?
<gordonjcp> Slart: same limits as VGA, iirc
<pyrophelia> str, the only thing I saw defined in my xorg.conf in 9 was "Configured Video Device"  none of the old tags i'm use to. driver, mouse, keyboard, etc, screen, etc
<think_linux> gordonjcp i would like to keep ubuntu runnin, but still be able to check windows when needed?
<benzyne> Slart, of course, im not a n00b
<str> svertix: it gets logged by freenode ;)
<gordonjcp> think_linux: you could use something like vnc or rdp, I suppse
<Slart> benzyne: I would use the term 'careful' myself.. but ok =)
<benzyne> Slart, there is no display, infact the TV doesnt register the PC component
<pyrophelia> str, ok I lied screen is still there but it doesn't look the way it use to :(
<think_linux> gordonjcp , i will try that, thanks
<vertix> Magician0617, i am not sure it is a good idea to start learning new things when I can't even boot the normal box
<rniamo> hi
<rniamo> where could i find an invitation to ubuntu one ?
<str> pyrophelia: that's because it's all done by other tools in jaunty... you can still use it for video stuff (although input devices should be handled by HAL FDI they don't have to be, you can still use xorg.conf too)
<Slart> rniamo: ubuntu one?
<bc> FPSDavid: you can't do `mount /dev/sda /media/backup` since it needs to know the partition, e.g. sda1, sda2, sdb1, etc.
<Pici> rniamo: Not here, this is a support channel. Try #ubuntuone
<rniamo> Slart : a dropbox like
<TheNano> think_linux: can you explane more , like do want to ubuntu and windows run on the same pc ? att the same time ?
<vrul> yo everyone
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<calvinDK> it seems to i have adobe-flashplugin and dont have gnash
<vrul> if somones up doing nothing
<vrul> you can try this game out
<vrul> pretty funny
<vrul> xD
<vrul> smst1.mybrute.com
<FloodBot1> vrul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rniamo> Pici : thanks
<vrul> smst1.mybrute.com
<Slart> rniamo: have you checked their site? perhaps there is a "request invite"-link?
<Hymnosis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Fallen__> i have a very very big problem and need someone to explain this to me
<calvinDK> but still no sound and video
<think_linux> TheNano : yes they are on the same pc already...i wanted to know if there was a virtual inferface that could allow me to access windows
<FuriousGeorge> i did something to hose boot.  i moved some partitions around, and off the disk, etc.  now  can mount them, and chroot in and everything is fine
<usr13> Fallen__: How big is your problem?
<FuriousGeorge> but booting gets me to an (initramfs) console
<polip> Fallen__,  i think first u need to xplain
<Fallen__> i just installed 8.10 on a seperate partition and it deleted a lot of stuff off my storage drive
<vrul> smst1.mybrute.com
<vrul> smst1.mybrute.com
<vrul> smst1.mybrute.com
<FloodBot1> vrul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheNano> think_linux: there is , a way
<Fallen__> like about 100+Gb
<Slart> benzyne: then you might have to edit the xorg.conf.. I think I've forgotten most of the settings since ubuntu spoils me by just working.. but I'm sure there has to be some kind of entry in the ubuntu wiki?
<think_linux> TheNano : can u give me more information please?
<benzyne> Slart, i'll have a look
<Fallen__> why did it do that
<pyrophelia> str: so if I define my own resolutions and refresh rates in xorg.conf I won't mess anything up?  Or maybe I should be asking, what program should I use to define those?  See the problem is I think the program is trying to use 1280x1024x80 but my lcd doesn't go that high.  I want to make sure it's 1280x1024x75
<FuriousGeorge> im pretty sure ive done this to myself before and fixed it by rebuilding the initrd, but it didnt seem to work this time
<Slart> sigh.. that was a banhof user.. I almost feel dirty now.. we use the same isp..
<nibbler> Fallen__: certainly because it was told to do so....
<polip> U are not able to see them
<polip> it did not delete Fallen__
<calvinDK> some work now and some dont
<polip> U have partitions ?
<Fallen__> i told it to transfer files and settings from the windows partition not the storage
<Fallen__> the storage is a seperate drive
<warai> hello, I accidentaly deactivated the CTRL-C key by setting it to "copy" on gnome-terminal, how do I get it back?
<nibbler> Fallen__: it got reformatted? cause "deletion" certainly does not happen, like file-wise
<Slart> has anyone tried copying a large file (>1GB) to an usb stick? it just stalls, slows down and then stops when I try it
<Fallen__> not formatted there are still files there
<bluefoxx> Ok, fine, So I turn off the "show_desktop" option under apps/nautilus/preferences from gconf-editor, and yes i get the openbox menu back when i rightclick the desktop, but I also lose my desktop icons, which include shortcuts to any apps i use commonly enough to warrent an icon...
<TheNano> think_linux: you can run windows under Virtualbox , but if you want use your allready installed one can you ask vbox to use that harddrive , you need to some how change( maybe) hal.dll in windows every time you want to change boot (from normal to vbox) it is piseble to make it by using bootmanager , I cant really do that myself but there is some where info about it
<nibbler> Fallen__: thats morethan strange, to me at least
<Fallen__> mainly my photoshop and pictures are gone in my 'pictures' folder my music from 'music'
<bluefoxx> can nautilus be changed to 'listen' for a control-right click to bring up it's options menu instead of a plain rightclick?
<Fallen__> i didn't tell it to move it from my storage
<think_linux> TheNano : i think i get the idea, i will for sure make more research on that, thanks tho!
<ZykoticK9> bluefoxx, the "show_desktop" is the only way to get multiple backgrounds (which I love), but the HUGE drawback is loosing your desktop :(  But I've learned to do without :)
<[ifroog]> Hello, Evolution says "Database disk image is malformed", What is wrong?
<bluefoxx> i don't care so much about multiple backgrounds as keeping both icons and the openbox menu
<Hymnosis> !libavcodec1d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libavcodec1d
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 9.04 does not Resume after Hibernate (nor after Suspend to RAM). /var/log/syslog: "kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.28.11-generic; kernel: Cannot find map file." But I can read the file /boot/System.map-2.6.28-11-generic using mc. What goes wrong here?
<rreyes> Hi all... I want to connect to a VPN... is there a tutorial on how to do that with Ubuntu 9.04?
<Fallen__> more stuff is gone than that lol
<Slart> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Fallen__> is it possible this is a bug of some sort?
<akshayshah> ifroog, likely means that there was a read/write error the last time you ran Evo.  did you force quit?
<alexbobp> When I used an nvidia card I could change a lot of display settings (like gamma and contrast) with nvidia-settings.  How can I do that without nvidia-settings?
<WebDawg> hmm
<plugin> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<chuck_> Slart, It has to do with syncing I have the same problem but no fix yet
<WebDawg> i need to reinstall mysql server because everytime i go to do something in the database is says something like the mysql.whatever doesnt exist.
<Fallen__> where do i report this to the people that make ubuntu?
<WebDawg> I cant drop tables
<WebDawg> cant add users
<gordonjcp> Fallen__: on the bug tracker
<JymmmEMC> Just installed 9.04 64bit on Thinkpad T60, but it's only seeing 2.982GB instead of 4GB ram. Ideas?
<usr13> Fallen__: You would have to show us partition tables from before and after before we could tell exactly what has happend.  But you said, "told it to transfer files and settings from the windows partition"?  Who did you tell?  I didn't get that part...
<WebDawg> i tried fix_privilaged but thats lame
<Slart> chuck_: hmm.. syncing? some usb protocol thingy?
<Mark09> gui method to schedule batch jobs like ftp and encryption ?
<Hymnosis> !fuppes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuppes
<bluefoxx> JymmmEMC: memtest?
<bluefoxx> maybe you've got some wonkey sticks
<gordonjcp> WebDawg: did you delete something you shouldn't have?
<calvinDK> I still have porblems with my flash in firefox. Fx http://ekstrabladet.tv/nyheder/udland/article1166649.ece is only flashing
<DeadLy_sp> hellooooooooooooo
<WebDawg> no
<DeadLy_sp> anyone can help me?
<WebDawg> i dont think i did
<Slart> chuck_: thanks for the information btw =)
<Pici> Mark09: gcrontab perhaps?
<JymmmEMC> bluefoxx: Brand new and worked perfectly when in MacBook Pro and on this machine under CentOS
<WebDawg> because all i did was run a sql script that imported a table.  though it could have been a bad script
<AD2008> Greetings all, quick question - I've got a remote system which is getting horribly bogged down to the point that I can't get top to start to show what is chomping all the resources.  Is there a way I can mangle the ps command to show what is hitting the system so hard?
<gordonjcp> WebDawg: hmm, have you got anything in /var/lib/mysql ?
<gordonjcp> WebDawg: I *think* that's right, haven't installed mysql yet on this clean reinstall ;-)
<WebDawg> yup
<chuck_> Slart, your welcome
<WebDawg> no mysql table though
<vertix> can i specify the partition by /dev/sdaN instead of uuid for booting from grub?
<linux888> jymmmEMC: it is a limitation on the T60 Intel chipset used, it does not support 4gb ram, the chipset is 32-bit, even if the chip is 64-bit and on a 64-bit OS, so it uses address mapping for PCIe etc. with that gig
<WebDawg> how do i reinstall
<gordonjcp> WebDawg: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server"
<DeadLy_sp> please, sinceramently, i need ur help, need ur visit (1 second) for google pagerank on WWW.GANDISEX.COM (my city ubuntu community), THANKS AND SORRY !
<grawity> DeadLy_sp: Please, sinceramently, die.
<Fallen__> ok before it finished installing it offered to transfer files and settings from the windows partition on this drive, my layout is like this sda1: windows part. / linux part. sda2: personal storage
<gordonjcp> !op | DeadLy_sp spamming
<ubottu> DeadLy_sp spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Mark09> Pici:Thanks I will look into that
<calvinDK> I still have porblems with my flash in firefox. Fx http://ekstrabladet.tv/nyheder/udland/article1166649.ece is only flashing can some one help
<Fallen__> ok before it finished installing it offered to transfer files and settings from the windows partition on this drive, my layout is like this sda1: windows part. / linux part. sda2: personal storage
<JymmmEMC> linux888: Is that confirmed for T60?
<Fallen__> there was nothing on the list for my storage drive
<kebomix> lol , all of that happen while spamming calling all moderator , calm down ubottu bot :P
<linux888> JymmmEMC: unless I'm mistaken, the chipset is 945PM and that is true
<JymmmEMC> linux888: I ask as it's a Core 2 Duo. Let me confirm chipset.
<Fallen__> so if it transferred them where did my files go i haven't been able to find them, it's like they were deleted only, the files on this windows part. are there in /home
<aleron6> does anybody know how to remove an applet from the add to panel meny?
<aleron6> menu
<Fallen__> i think i need to go get recuva and see if i can restore my data lol
<str> aleron6: uninstall the applet?
<TheNano> calvinDK: works fine here
<aleron6> yes
<WebDawg> wtf
<JymmmEMC> right click, delete.  lol
<matrix> hello
<WebDawg> it doesnt do anything
<WebDawg> it like errors out
<WebDawg> Setting up mysql-server (5.0.67-0ubuntu6) ...
<WebDawg> that is
<FloodBot1> WebDawg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WebDawg> thats it
<aleron6> that doesnt do anything
<str> aleron6: do it in synaptic
<WebDawg> never starts sql server again.
<usr13> Fallen__: Tell about the drives you have in this PC.  How many?  IDE SATA or...?  (And quit sending fragments of your information, it get's scattered all over and hard to keep up with.)
<aleron6> n how r yu so sure that wud work
<Fallen__> 2 sata and 1 disabled ide
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Fallen__> sorry
<Fallen__> PM me
<bluefoxx> ...is there any particular reason that both control-alt-backspace and alt+sysrq both don't work at all in the latest ubuntu versions forcing me to hard reset whatever poor machine i've managed to crash?
<sss> i had install ubuntu frist system on sda1 ,, and after i instlal windowds xp so when i bot now i cant bot with ubuntu system :S what should i do :( only bot for windows xp and none system
<Slart> !dontzap | bluefoxx
<ubottu> bluefoxx: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<defectiv> after i compile omething from source, do i want to keep the source directory around to make it easy to deinstall?
<grawity> bluefoxx: I think Ctrl-Alt-Backspace has been removed from X... as for Alt-SysRq, you probably forgot the third key -- Alt-SysRq-R, Alt-SysRq-E, ...
<lukavia> are ubuntu servers down ?!?!
<Slart> bluefoxx: apparently someone important enough pressed it by accident one time to many =)
<vertix> can anybody help me out on a weird boot problem with grub and join the #boot channel. cause it is too fast here and i am running mibbit from live cd and can't keep up with update speed here
<Slart> lukavia: not mine
<bluefoxx> no, i quite literally pounded the 'k' key several times
<bluefoxx> and got nothing
<lukavia> i cant apt-get update
<bobsaccamano> vertix, state your problem.. PM me
<she_dyed> defectiv, if you have the deb package around you can hang onto that and just ditch the source
<lukavia> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to security.ubuntu.com http:
<the_dark_warrio1> Will Ubuntu update to OOo 3.1?
<nsh> how do i get grub to boot the second partition?
<nsh> or, alternatively, what's ubuntu's application for setting up the bootloader?
<Hymnosis> !libpcre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libpcre
<Hymnosis> dammit
<psychic> anyone know how to clear the chat log in pidgin?
<Slart> lukavia: oh.. you meant the security repository servers.. hang on.. let me check
<bobsaccamano> nsh, sudo grub/menu.lst
<str> man, it's like grub-o-rama in here tonight
<vertix> bobcsaccaman, i just pmed you
<defectiv> she_dyed: ah, thanks.
<crankharder> anyone know how to disable the shutdown/logout confirmations that have appeared in 9.04?
<she_dyed> defectiv, np
<nsh> bobsaccamano: did you mean to include "vi" in that command?
<gaveen> defectiv, some projects have a build target like make uninstall or so. But most do not. Check the project you are using and decide what to do
<Pici> psychic: probably /clear
<WebDawg> how would have my mysql database get deleted?
<grawity> Pici: ~/.purple/logs/
<grawity> Err
<nsh> because if so, please to be explaining grublanguage for "boot the second partition kthx"
<grawity> psychic: ~/.purple/logs
<bobsaccamano> nsh, yeah..obviously..any text editor..use gedit its cleaner
<psychic> o yea thats right
<psychic> thank you
<WebDawg> the table would have had to get dropped right?
<HalfManHalfLegen> i'm using ubuntu under vmware in windows xp to run an ircd, i can't start it though cause i need to open my router ports, but how do i open router ports for a virtual machine's address?
<gaveen> WebDawg, you want to delete a database?
<roul> Can anybody give me a hint if it is possible to install jaunty netbook remix with full disk encryption (dm-crypt)? Is there an alternate boot image for netbook remix, too?
<Slart> lukavia: that i18n folder doesn't seem to exist on that folder.. is it a fresh install?
<lukavia> Slart: no
<nsh> srslygais: i have no idea what to put into grub's menu.lst to make it boot the second partition
<nsh> can someone please point me in the way of a manner of obtaining this informations
<sebsebseb> HalfManHalfLegen: what's a  ircd?   also you might want to try #vmware
<Slart> nsh: man menu.lst might be useful
<gaveen> WebDawg, log into mysql and use drop database your_database;
<Slart> sebsebseb: irc server daemon?
<nsh> slart, thanks
<linux888> JymmmEMC: you can get up to about .25gb more ram if your bios lets you turn down your amount of VRAM, but this will give you less VRAM for games / video watching / compiz
<HalfManHalfLegen> sebsebseb, it's the server to host an irc network
<SealedWithAKiss> Does anybody know about buying a new case for your PC? Will any PC case work with any PC? Is the process of moving all of the parts to the new case relatively straight forward? Assuming your not a complete idiot.
<nsh> Slart, so you don't know, offhand, how to tell grub to do the second simplest thing a bootloader needs to be able to do?
<lukavia> Slart: one of the main errors i get is Err http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release.gpg
<lukavia>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37), connection timed out
<nsh> i don't understand why this isn't an incredibly simple series of commands that i would know already by osmosis...
<guntbert> !ot | SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bluefoxx> SealedWithAKiss: ##hardware would be more appropiate for such a question.
<Slart> lukavia: if I were you I would backup my sources list, remove it and recreate it using the repositories dialog
<sebsebseb> HalfManHalfLegen: if you got a hardware firewall  your ports are open for  your host OS as well as the guest as  far as I know.   if   your doing software I guess ports can be open for just the vm.
<sss> i had install my ububtu server on my hard disk frist opration system
<Slart> nsh: depends.. are you booting windows? linux? mac?
<sss> i installed ubuntu then windows xp
<JymmmEMC> linux888: SON OF A B10TCH  =(  Says it right in the IBM Specs page regarding 945GM and 945PM chipsets
<sss> now its just boot with windows xp only
<sebsebseb> sss: right yeah, and now you can't boot into Ubuntu, because the Windows bootloader has gone over Grub yeah
<she_dyed> SealedWithAKiss, just dont go for the Optimus PRime look
<sebsebseb> sss: common issue that can be fixed pretty easiley
<lukavia> Slart: and other thing - i can't get to http://ubuntuforums.org/
<nsh> Slart, it's an bootable iso that i've unpacked to the partition using unetbootin
<sebsebseb> !grub | sss
<ubottu> sss: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nsh> it should be bootable, i just need to tell grub to try and boot it
<JymmmEMC> linux888: 128MB Dedicated video ram on this.
<nsh> you should be sensing my frustration at the disconnect between the simplicity of this task and the difficulty finding out how to instruct grub to do it...
<nsh> :-)
<Balrog_> hi
<calvinDK> I have fixed the problem - thanks for the problem - bye
<sebsebseb> Balrog_: hi
<Slart> lukavia: seems your internet connection might be flaky.. ubuntuforums.org works for me.. odd that irc works though
<Balrog_> I'm having a problem with graphics configuration
<linux888> JymmmEMC: according to IBM's site, one other thing you can do is disable BIOS USB Support and the internal network option rom. this frees up some address space
<Balrog_> I need to use the 'nvidia'
<SealedWithAKiss> she_dyed, what? That's a Transformers character. Totally don't get what that meant.
<bobsaccamano> nsh, whats your problem again?
<Balrog_> driver, and it's falling back to the failsafe 'vesa'
<lukavia> Slart: hmmm 10x for the advices :)
<Balrog_> what should I do?
<she_dyed> SealedWithAKiss, have you seen those cases lately
<nsh> bobsaccamano, i don't know how the grub commands to make it boot the bootable bootsector of the second partition
<JymmmEMC> linux888: Thanks, though I doubt it'll free up a gig's worth.
<linux888> no but it's the best you can do i think. you still have to have reserved space for video and system bios.
<Slart> nsh: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/170862/
<hemmojar> I want to use Shockwave player with Ubuntu, is there any other possibility but to install wine and then Windows version of Firefox
<cellofellow> anyone have any experience with stunnel?
<bobsaccamano> nsh, find /boot/grub/stage1 from grub prompt
<dan_> need help mounting a drive from the terminal...something is not working and I don't know how to fix it.
<sebsebseb> hemmojar: yep a Windows virtual machine
<Balrog_> ...anyone?
<nsh> thanks Slart, bobsaccamano
<koko> dv
<Slart> nsh: that's how I boot windows.. you might not need the lines starting with "map" for a linux system (windows is such a drama queen)... hd3 is the fourth drive.. hd3,0 means the first partition on the fourth hard drive etc.. grub starts counting from zero
<koko> 062706440633064406270645 06390644064a06430645
<koko> 064506270641064a0647 0627062d062f 063306390648062f064a
<koko> 0641064a0647 0627062d062f 063306390648062f064a
<hemmojar> Ok, thanks sebsebseb
<Slart> koko: nice.. is that unicode?
<Balrog_> The system starts in failsafe 'vesa' mode no matter what. What am I doing wrong?
<Balrog_> It should be using 'nvidia'
<nsh> Slart, right. i think the "root" and "chainloader" commands should be sufficient, but wanted to know definitively before trying
<koko> saudi
<koko> hi
<Slart> !sa | koko
<ubottu> koko: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Slart> nsh: I think so too.. give it a try
 * YanLiz_GoKHaN slm
<dan_> finding and mounting a drive...anyone?
<ubottu> and is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<sebsebseb> hemmojar: Virtualbox :)   there's one in the repo without usb support. if you get for linux hosts form their  site http://www.virtualbox.org you can have  USB support.
<speedxcore> Installing *.ko to /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/media/
<speedxcore> install: cannot stat `*.ko': No such file or directory
<bobsaccamano> nsh, http://pastie.org/475844 is this wht you're looking for?
<speedxcore> install: cannot stat `*.ko': No such file or directory    <- what shall I make of this?
 * YanLiz_GoKHaN selam millet :d
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 9.04 does not Resume after Hibernate (nor after Suspend to RAM). /var/log/syslog: "kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.28.11-generic; kernel: Cannot find map file." But I can read the file /boot/System.map-2.6.28-11-generic using mc. What goes wrong here?
<Full-8733780> 390-
<sidhmor> \join #ubuntu.pl
<linux888> does anyone know when the intel videocard MTRR bug fix is set to be released in the new jaunty kernel?
<WebDawg> whats the command for the new pine?
<dan_> what command do I use to see what is mountable...ie USB, CD, etc?
<Slart> WebDawg: alpine?
<WebDawg> yup
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 9.04 laptop computer does not resume from Hibernate nor Suspend to RAM. I cannot find any hints in dmesg. In /var/log/pm-suspend.log the last line is: "Tue May 12 14:38:59 CEST 2009: performing hibernate". Where should I start looking for an error message?
<sebsebseb> !patience | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> WebDawg: well.. I would guess .. "alpine"?? I've never tried it though
<sebsebseb> bullgard4: people having issues with stuff ilke that is common with  Desktop GNU/Linux,  but I don't think that many people know how to solve it
<dan_> bullgard: is it a dell?
<WebDawg> no you helped im good....
<grawity> Slart: It's 'alpine', yees.
<grawity> *yes
<bullgard4> dan_: It is a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo 7600.
<snikker> hi, what's the command for show the window od "Restricted Driver Manager " ?
<Pici> snikker: jockey-gtk
<intEx> Anybody, who can help me with some TV-OUT problems I'm having with Ubuntu?
<snikker> Pici: thank you
<linux888> bullgard4: do you have any usb devices or sd cards plugs in when you hibernate?
<Daremonai> Something went really bad, I lost all the startup applications, pannels aren't working, I don't have a desktop wallpaper, my ubuntu is completely trashed :S
<dan_> bullgard4: hmm never heard of it...I know there are a lot of resources for Dell laptops.
<bullgard4> linux888: No.
<bullgard4> dan_: Ok.
<jacoblyles> my laptop is accessing the harddrive WAY too much after startup, I can barely use it
<JymmmEMC> linux888: Do you happen to know how I can confirm the chipset? I tried dmesg but nothing found.
<jacoblyles> I have plenty of RAM left
<jacoblyles> any ideas what the problem could be?
<bluegoon> Hi guys
<sebsebseb> bluegoon: hello
<darthanubis> JymmmEMC, lspci
<badfish69> does anyone else get frequent freezing and crashing with pidgin and transmission since upgrading to jaunty?
<Pici> jacoblyles: It may be tracker indexing your files.
<dan_> bullgard4: but you might try doing a search for "vostro". there are lots of problems with those laptops and hibernatation. You might pick up some ideas from that.
<Slart> jacoblyles: try running "iotop" too see if anything is reading/writing a log
<Slart> *lot
<bluegoon> Anyone using a 3G dongle with their Ubuntu??
<Daremonai> Something went really bad, I lost all the startup applications, pannels aren't working, I don't have a desktop wallpaper, my ubuntu is completely trashed :S - also it seems that my user has been removed from teh sudoers file
<JymmmEMC> darthanubis: TY
<bullgard4> dan_: I have a fair background on that. But in Jaunty, everything seems to be different.
<FuriousGeorge> i moved my /boot and /root partitions and still managed to hose the boot process, despite chrooting in, fixing fstab and mtabe, remaking initrd, and reconfiguring lilo
<jacoblyles> slart: I don't have iotop and it is not in the repositories
<FuriousGeorge> i get a (initramfs) prompt when i boot
<Slart> !info iotop
<ubottu> iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-2 (intrepid), package size 12 kB, installed size 140 kB
<dan_> bullgard4: my Vostrol laptop works as expected under jaunty. Sorry your having issues.
<gaveen> bluegoon, huwawei e220 works just fine. Just plug and use.
<FuriousGeorge> all my /dev/mD* devices are built and ready
<bluegoon> Anyone here using a 3g connection with Ubuntu 9.04?
<Slart> jacoblyles: have you enabled the universe repository?
<bluegoon> gaveen: nothing happens when i do mate.
<bluegoon> brand new ubuntu 9.04 install.
<rhousand> I am trying to mount an iso file with the following command: mount -t iso9660 -o loop TLF.bin /mnt/    but i get the following error: wrong fs type or bad supperblock. what am i doing wrong
<Guest56599> I am trying to use Ubuntu 9.04 on a Dimension 9150 with an ATI Radeon X300 Series display adapter.  I am able to get through the install and to the gdm login screen.  However, after I try to log on something happens to the display.  If I click and drag anywhere on the desktop it looks like i'm making a selection but it also changes the background in that selection.  If I try to open any program window, firefox, file system 
<newuser> hi all, I'm wondering if when I built my pc I made a mistake when setting up the audio......I have wires coming from  front of case that are supposed to connect to headers on mobo.  One set says AC '97 and the other say HD Audio?  Which is supposed to go onto mobo.  My mob is an evga i650
<gaveen> bluegoon, what's the device ?
<intEx> Anyone know about TV-OUT on Ubuntu?
<bluegoon> gaveen: Hauwei
<bobsaccamano> has anyone compiled user mode linux in ubuntu?
<jacoblyles> Slart: checking...
<darthanubis> Guest86949, what graphics card?
<gaveen> bluegoon, e220?
<bluegoon> gaveen: think its the same one you were talking about, its weird, it doesnt even come up as a freaking mem stick, nothing.
<str> intEx: It varies from card to card... I'm watching TV on mine now though...
<bluegoon> gaveen: im not sure, south african here, its a K3565-Z
<darthanubis> newuser, either one, not both
<pepperjack> intEx: what about it?
<bluegoon> gaveen: if that means anything, not sure if that is the correct model number
<bluegoon> gaveen: im guessing the problem might not be too major considering its a brand new ubuntu install.
<bluegoon> gaveen: just weird considering.
<linux888> JymmmEMC: lspci -nn
<nonZero> I have a wubi question:  I can't read root.disk contents in vista. i tried explore2fs.  any clue?
<bluegoon> gaveen: but ya no auto startup when I insert the 3G usb device..nothing.
<sebsebseb> nonZero: yep you can't with Wubi
<sebsebseb> nonZero: wubi is only good for trying Ubuntu also,  it's better you partition your hard disk for real :)
<nonZero> sebsebseb: my desktop is ubuntu since 7.04, i have a wubi for my must-be-vista :-( laptop
<linux888> should list the memory controller hub, which is at issue i believe, that is the 32-bit part i think
<Hymnosis> does anybody use mediatomb in here? i need to know where do you configure the server bond to different ip addreess
<rhousand> do i need to install something to mount to a loop??
<gaveen> bluegoon, not all devices are supported out of the box, but it's most likely that you can get it working. give me a sec to check the model
<sebsebseb> nonZero: I see
<JymmmEMC> linux888: Yeah, bad news for me =(  Thanks, I appreciate the help. Now to to take Lenovo to court for false advertising that their product supports 4GB when it doesn't. lol
<newuser> darthanubis how do I know which one?
<bluegoon> Could the fact that i installed ubuntu 9.04 via Windows Xp with dual boot affect my 3g stick not booting up?
<darthanubis> Hymnosis, /join #mediatomb
<bluegoon> gaveen: fingers crossed man, im loving 9.04 :)
<sfalanga> Is there a hardware wizard I can run to reconfigure X on Jaunty Jackalope (9.04)?
<sebsebseb> nonZero: why must be it be Vista?  also  I don't normally recommend this either since  Windows as host hum,  but  you could run a  Ubuntu virtual machine inside Vista
<darthanubis> newuser, what don't you get about it oes not matter, either one? Or you can google the difference
<intEx> I've been trying to set it up, and right now I can see my display on the TV perfectly. It's set to be to the right of the screen as an extension of the desktop. However, every time I move my cursor to the side of my laptop display so that it appears on the TV-screen, I can't get it back. Moving it to the left side of the TV does nothing, and I can't back to my laptop-display... Any ideas?
<damien_> Hi all
<sebsebseb> damien_: hi
<damien_> I have trouble with my keyboard for changing the sound
 * YanLiz_GoKHaN selam millet :)
<damien_> the gnome applet working fine
<nonZero> sebsebseb: well, that's what i have now, i just need to extract some files. worst case i reboot
<damien_> but not with my keyboard
<Balrog_> I'm having trouble with the graphics driver (nvidia) on an 8.04 system
<sebsebseb> nonZero: no I meant where you can run both OS's at the same time
<damien_> someone have an idea
<damien_> I'm in 9.04
<sfalanga> Is there a hardware wizard I can run to reconfigure X on Jaunty Jackalope (9.04)?
<Balrog_> was working fine a few minutes ago; rebooted and doesn't work anymore (just uses failsafe vesa)
<damien_> nothing on the web
<nonZero> sebsebseb: that's my config now, i am not looking to change it, just get files from root.disk
<pokoloko> Question: My download speeds in comparison to my windows box are incredibly slow while downloading the same file from the same server.. Is there anything i can do searched the net to no avail.
<sebsebseb> nonZero: easier to re boot and get them
<gaveen> bluegoon, BTW, did you click on the network icon in the notification area and see if there's a menu item something like mobile broadband or so?
<bluegoon> Could the fact that ive installed Ubuntu over Xp, in xp, using a dual boot config be the cause for my 3G hauwei dongle not autorunning???
<nonZero> sebsebseb: thx
<sebsebseb> nonZero: anything else is not  exacty possible
<Balrog_> anyone?
<Matr|x> helloooooooooooooooo
<Balrog_> lsmod lists 'nvidia' as loaded
<bluegoon> gaveen: i have mate
<Wiley> hey all
<sebsebseb> gaveen: probably not
<realmatt> I am trying to stitch some scans together like this: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3052/3525416659_1a8f4f562e_o.png . Does anyone here know of a program that can do this automatically?
<sebsebseb> gaveen: since  Wndows and Linux drivers are seperate
<Balrog_> also my second monitor isn't working (with vesa), but that's obvious ....
<bluegoon> gaveen: you know what, i should just phone the telcoms operater's support, surely they cover linux as well, what is that command you do to see the logs in real time, tail -f something
<Shift_Wreck> hello i appear to be experiencing issues the same or similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/19775
<Matr|x> i need to  fix my bootloader ( i installed ubuntu   frist    and then installed windows xp  )  now windows xp is loading is defult system and i cant find the  ubuntu   boot :S
<nonZero> realmatt: hugin is not automatically, but it works
<Matr|x> eny body help me plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: I just did one of these a little while ago
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: rather common issue, with an easy fix
<Matr|x> this one was me sss
<Shift_Wreck> after a reboot my host name has changed to localhost.localdoman
<Matr|x> no
<Matr|x> look
<nonZero> realmatt: sudo apt-get install hugin
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: oh you missed my reply or?
<Shift_Wreck> i cant sudo
<Matr|x> i couldnt do that
<Matr|x> yes i miss u so much:D
<Matr|x> i couldnt do it with the help caz im newbe
<Matr|x> commands is very hard for me
<bluegoon> lol, caz...
<gaveen> bluegoon, that might help too. Check this link too. http://is.gd/zeMx It's the first time I've heard of the specific device though
<Matr|x> plz help me
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: I see ok
<darthanubis> realmatt, sudo apt-cache search panoram
<falstaff|h> hello
<Matr|x> my ubtuntu is great now i installed cube (Y)
<bluegoon> gaveen: sweet dude, owe you one, thanks.
<Matr|x> wow
<darthanubis> realmatt, pandora - GIMP Plugin For Creating Panoramas
<falstaff|h> i use minicom, i see my router booting but i cant type anything, any idea?
<Matr|x> ubuntu is grtttttttttttttt:D
<pokoloko> Is there any fix for the painfully slow download speeds ??
<gaveen> bluegoon, this too. http://is.gd/zeNY Looks like there's some configs needed
<realmatt> darthanubis: I've tried pandora but it doesn't do what I need it to.
<Shift_Wreck> how do i edit my hosts file without the ability to sudo?
<pokoloko> gah
<cdoublejj|linux> hi i installed prboom with terminal and now i don't have a short cut
<cdoublejj|linux> can i uninstall and reinstall? or is there a better way?
<tokertom> anyone heard of this problem. whenever I use a torrent client in Ubuntu my network disconnects and then reinitalizes.
<Slart> Shift_Wreck: use the rescue-mode.. safe-mode or whatever it's called
<Slart> Shift_Wreck: the second option in the grub menu
<netman74501> Can anyone in here help me with converting avi to swf using ffmpeg? I get an error stating "Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1" that I am unable to solve.
<Slart> Shift_Wreck: you'll get a terminal where you are already root
<Shift_Wreck> kk, will try Slart
<Nirahiel> hi, i just updated my gutsy to hardy and now the effects do not work anymore :s what should i do ?
<darthanubis> netman74501, beyond the scope of this channel
<netman74501> thanks
<darthanubis> np
<sebsebseb> Nirahiel: install your graphics card driver again
<netman74501> Do you happen to know which channel I could ask?
<darthanubis> #ffmpeg
<netman74501> thankyou
<darthanubis> np
<Sarai> How do you change the default disk and partition for grub to boot, from a liveCD?
<tokertom> just so damn annoying. browsing certain websites in firefoxdoes it aswell
<sebsebseb> !grub >  Sarai
<ubottu> Sarai, please see my private message
<Nirahiel> sebsebseb: what to do ? im noob @ linux
<tokertom> just cuts of the etho1 connection
<darthanubis> Nirahiel, read
<sebsebseb> Nirahiel: system > administaration > hardware drivers
<darthanubis> Nirahiel, it will make it easier
<Nirahiel> ok
<Era`> Hi. How much MB-s I should shrink for Ubuntu?
<pokoloko> Is there any chance ipv6 is slowing down my ethernet to painful speeds ?
<Nirahiel> there's no item in the list :s
<sebsebseb> Era`:  that would depend on what partitions you have
<Matr|x> !grub > Matr|x
<ubottu> Matr|x, please see my private message
<Slart> pokoloko: I doubt it.. ipv6 can slow down dns lookups since it might try for a ipv6 server first.. but once the transfer is started I don't think it will affect the speed
<Nirahiel> the window say : no "proprietary" ? (its in french :s) driver is used on this system
<Sarai> sebsebseb : thank you but that does not answer my question
<Nirahiel> anyone french here ?
<bluegoon> Is it possible for the 9.04 dual boot installed on XP first, to be a bit...screwy?
<sebsebseb> !fr |  Nirahiel
<ubottu> Nirahiel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<shanix_> IF we go to desktop and press F5, it refresh the desktop, but where does that defined in gnome ???
<darthanubis> !fr > Nirahiel
<ubottu> Nirahiel, please see my private message
<Nirahiel> okay
<LjL> ...
<pokoloko> That was the only thing i could find. My download rate is extremely slow compared to my other operating system while downloading the same file .
<LjL> so if someone mentions the word "french" on here, they get automatically given !fr?
<LjL> why doesn't a bot do that if that's the case?
<nmvictor> bluegoon:dont understand you,could you explain further
<pokoloko> Is this a known issue, or is there a fix ?
<sebsebseb> LjL: ,becuase you didn't program it in? :D
<aar> After updating ooffice to 3.1 the colour of highlighted text in oowriter has gone darker. Is this hard coded or can I change it to a lighter tone?
<Jahman> hi
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 9.04 does not Resume after Hibernate (nor after Suspend to RAM). /var/log/syslog: "kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.28.11-generic; kernel: Cannot find map file." But I can read the file /boot/System.map-2.6.28-11-generic using mc. What goes wrong here?
<LjL> sebsebseb: and i didn't for a *reason*. that humans should be smarter than bots and know *when* to do stuff, not just do it automatically. the guy never said he wanted help in french.
<tokertom> hi
<sebsebseb> LjL: ah ok
<darthanubis> so what
<Sarai> I'll be clearer... GRUB has randomly decided that it wants to boot to a now non-existant partition on my external hard drive. I want to switch the default root partition to (hd0,0) but am having no look
<jumbers> Why would postfix be trying to bind to (and obviously fail) 0.0.0.0:25?
<tokertom> could someone tell me if there's a fix for the network disconnect bug when using torrent clients?
<darthanubis> tokertom, what did you find with google?
<tokertom> whenever I use a torrent client ( tried 8 different ones ) my network connection resets
<darthanubis> tokertom, what did you find with google?
<sebsebseb> Sarai: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list  and change it
<Tuxik> hi all =)
<darthanubis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Slart> tokertom: is this a known bug?
<Slart> tokertom: or could it be your ISP ?
<Sarai> sebsebseb: is that different than sudo grub then root (hd0,0) ? Cause I tried that
<sebsebseb> Sarai: hd0,0  is the first partition on your first/only hard disk
<Tuxik> this is my first session with xchat from gnome ;o) its looks very nice (i am from germany) , is this english support only here?
<tokertom> it's not my ISP since it works just fine on all the other 9 win computers in the household
<needhelpplzplzpl> NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG
<needhelpplzplzpl> NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG NIMP.ORG
<FloodBot1> needhelpplzplzpl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ralmar> Hey guys, does anyone know the terminal commands to flush dns and do everything necessary to get a new ip from my isp which assigns dynamic ips? Thanks
<wjlroe> jumbers: 0.0.0.0 is all addresses, so it should succeeed unless 1) there's already an MTA bound to that port (25) or 2) you aren't running postfix as root maybe
<sebsebseb> Sarai: sudo if the app is commandline  gksudo  if it's graphical
<vasilis> having sound problems, no sound after installing codecs, anyone that could help?
<stefg> tokertom: Have you verified it's not your router? Some routers tend to reset when hundreds of network connections  are thrown at them
<Slart> ralmar: it might not be up to you.. unless you change the mac
<Sarai> sebsebseb:  yeah, I got that
<jumbers> wjlroe: I installed it fresh. Starting it as root. I went back and uninstalled sendmail. I looked there and the binary for sendmail is still in /usr/sbin
<ralmar> Slart, yeah but do you know the commands?
<jj_galvez> when is update manager supposed to "pop" up, since I upgraded to jaunty I have yet to be notified of any updates
<nmvictor> sarai:i think the default should be (hd0,1).
<joanki123> i know this is a basic question, b ut how can i use grep to search all the files in a directory for a word?
<Slart> Tuxik: yes, this channel is english only.. but there is a  german channel.. type !de for more info about that
<ray66> Installed sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin from synaptic When I try to verify at java.com it will not verify
<wjlroe> jumbers: postfix installs a compatibility sendmail binary which acts the same way - is there an error message?
<Slart> joanki123: grep word *
<Sarai> nmvictor: okY
<tokertom> stefg: it's definately not the router. Im pretty sure this is a software related bug
<Slart> joanki123: as always, you can check the documentation by writing "man grep"
<floryn90> ciao a tutti
<joanki123> thanks Slart
<jumbers> wjlroe: The error when I start is that it can't bind to 0.0.0.0 port 25 and it immediately shuts down
<anodesni> joanki123, see man grep! Just use grep 'word' filename
<Sarai> sebsebseb : /boot/grub/menu.list is empty
<wjlroe> jumbers: as root, if you run `netstat -lnpt|grep 25` - is there anything listed as bound to port 25?
<nmvictor> sarai:you can try that then report back the errors if any.
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: I am finding it hard to follow,  probably  better to try in here again, rather than pm
<joanki123> anodesni, Slart if i want to look just in the pwd, could i grep 'word' ./ ?
<Matr|x> ok thx
<Slart> joanki123: grep word * will only search in the current directory
<nmvictor> sarai: should be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Slart> joanki123: there are switches for doing recursive searches but it isn't the default
<jumbers> wjlroe: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2228/sendmail: MTA:
<stefg> tokertom: next guess would be ipv6
<joanki123> thanks Slart
<Sarai> nmvictor: I changed the root partition to (hd0,1), am rebooting now
<stefg> !ipv6 | tokertom
<ubottu> tokertom: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<vasilis> how can i reset my sound software (alsa/pulseaudio) to default?
<an0nymity> is there a good driver repository that may have something for an ATI video card?  I am having a problem that I think is related to the driver I'm using.
<wjlroe> jumbers: kill sendmail : `kill 2228` - after this, start postfix again from the init.d script
<nmvictor> sarai:check the extention  *.lst
<sebsebseb> !egypt |  Matr|x:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about egypt
<nmvictor> sarai:ok
<Matr|x> yes
<Matr|x> Eggypt
<pokoloko> Is there any way i can fix a slow ethernet connection normal download rate 1mbps in windows 40kbps in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: your  English is ok, but  you may find a channel in your own langauge more useful
<Sarai> nmvictor: no dice. Will editing that menu.1st still work from a liveCD?
<Matr|x> u dont tell me wht i do
<Matr|x> i  find it help here
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: ok
<vasilis> how can i reset my sound software (alsa/pulseaudio) to default settings? some codec messed it up.
<Matr|x> i come here evry time here they help me with my little english
<nmvictor> sarai:yea
<an0nymity> pokoloko: make sure you're not running any traffic shaping utilities
<Matr|x> its cool room here
<racer32c> hey guys I downloaded the driver for the Lexmark Z611 and it is just a shell script, and is supposed to be a Red Hat driver. Has anyone found a way to use this driver?
<JaneDoe> what can I do to see whether my NIC is gigabit or not?
<fernando>  /server irc.nullus.net
<nmvictor> sarai:thats one of the reasons for live CD
<ray66>  Installed sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin from synaptic When I try to verify at java.com it will not verify
<darthanubis> JaneDoe, read the mobo manual?
<tokertom> stefg: ah that could be it yes. will look into it. thanks
<an0nymity> racer32c: perhaps you can use alien to install it
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: so  the main issue is that you found the  Grub restoring instructions hard to follow, since your new to Ubuntu?
<JaneDoe> darthanubis: would do if I had it around
<darthanubis> JaneDoe, read the box the mobo came in
<jumbers> wjlroe: Success. Thanks
<JaneDoe> darthanubis: ditto
<darthanubis> JaneDoe, google the mobo model
<pokoloko> an0nymity: all i have running is Firestarter (firewall)
<Sarai> nmvictor: great... it's going to take a bit to boot in now
<The_Jag> hi all
<nmvictor> racer32c:install it with command chmod +x filename.sh  then  sudo ./filename.sh
<Matr|x> is not hard but  i dont have the live cd i have the instalation cd its take me throw fiiix broken system
<Matr|x> only
<wjlroe> jumbers: great. did the commands make sense to you?
<an0nymity> pokoloko: have you tried temporarily disabling it?
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: which installation CD?
<nmvictor> sarai:fine
<JaneDoe> darthanubis: ok we're getting somewhere.  since its not in the same building as me but I do have vnc access to it, any way to get the mobo # from linux?
<Matr|x> so when i do the commands its give me nohing like the text help
<jumbers> wjlroe: Yes. I just didn't realize that the old sendmail was stuck
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: since Ubuntu 7.10 or something    the  Live CD is also the installation CD
<mne> How can I build a 32 bit kernel package with make-kpkg on a 64 bit system ?
<jj_galvez> when is update manager supposed to "pop up", since I upgraded to jaunty I have yet to be notified of any updates
<wjlroe> jumbers: ah ok. yes normally apt would shut it down before uninstalling, but doesn't always work
<Matr|x> yes
<darthanubis> JaneDoe, lspci
<anodesni> jj_galvez, if you want, just run it manually
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: which version of Ubuntu?
<Matr|x> im using 8,4 hardy but i cant live cd with it its for installation only
<A99> Hi guys! What could be the problem with wine on newest ubuntu 9.04? It shows that wineboot.exe crashed when launching DirectX 8 application, using vertex and pixel shaders. I use newest NVidia drivers and mine card is GIGABYTE GeForce 9800GT 1GB.
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: no for Ubuntu 8.04 it's both,  unless you got the  text only alternate CD
<The_Jag> May I ask someone 2 question regarding Ubuntu 9.04 on a Laptop?
<Krets> how can I configure 2 GeForce 8800GTX with SLI in ubuntu 9.04? The proprietary drivers won't work (I have an error log ;))
<sebsebseb> !ask |  The_Jag
<ubottu> The_Jag: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darthanubis> !ask > The_Jag
<ubottu> The_Jag, please see my private message
<ray66>  Installed sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin from synaptic When I try to verify at java.com it will not verify
<A99> Krets, download newest drivers from http://nvidia.com
 * Baby_angeL_man uyusunda buyusun nenniiii eeee sizee eee eee eee :)
<pokoloko> an0nymity: same thing without the firewall
<Matr|x> i dont know :D but i download it from long time
 * Baby_angeL_man uyumayın beaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ::P
<racer32c> Lexmark Z611 anyone?
<JaneDoe> darthanubis: thanks.  intel 82562 is 10/100.  perfect
<LjL> Baby_angeL_man: english, please
<darthanubis> JaneDoe, :)
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: well you need to  mount your partition  on Live CD and run Grub restoring commands or something
<The_Jag> Is there a way to upgrade ALSA to the last .20 version on Ubuntu 9.04?
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: need to make sure it's working on your install
<Krets> A99: Yes, i thought so too, but my ubuntu crashed after installing 173...i can't even access a terminal, im on a livecd;)
<racer32c> !lexmark
<tntc> Is there a decent graphical firewall utility?
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<anodesni> tntc, firestarter
<LjL> !firewall > tntc    (tntc, see the private message from ubottu)
<A99> Krets, you have two 8800 GTXes?
<sebsebseb> tntc: not exactly,  also  you should have a hardware firewall really :)
<jj_galvez> anodesni: I know I can do that, and I'm anal enough to do that on my main computer, but in 8.04 I would get noticies that there were updates, now nothing.  I know its set to weekly now, but its been way over a week and I know there are updates, just no notification.  I kind of want to see it work so I'll know what to expect
<Krets> A99: yes
<Matr|x> bad luck i cant live cd with this cd:Di have so i will install ubuntu  agine tonight
<darthanubis> !info firestarter > tntc
<ubottu> firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-6ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 407 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<weternal> I can't get a dual monitor to work in ubuntu
<Matr|x> i love ubuntu :D
<darthanubis> :D
<A99> Krets, sorry, don't know what can be the problem. I have 9800GT and everything works fine with 173 drivers. :(
<stefg> !xinerama | weternal
<ubottu> weternal: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Krets> A99: ok...ty:)
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: always good idea to md5sum ISO's for CD's that are downloaded by the way
<nmvictor> The_Jag:yea,you can check if it is listed in the update manager list,if not click check so that it is fetched into the list.
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: before burning
 * Baby_angeL_man hastayım arabeskrap'a anadın mı :)
<tntc> anodesni: sweet thanks! sebsebseb: it's more to keep people on my lan from connecting to this machine.
<nmvictor> Matr|x:me too,with all my heart.
<ray66>  Installed sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin from synaptic When I try to verify at java.com it will not verify
<Matr|x> yes:D viva ubuntu :D for ever:D
<darthanubis> tntc, you don't need a firewall for that
<Sarai> !tr | Baby_angeL_man
<ubottu> Baby_angeL_man: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<tntc> darthanubis: oh? what do I need?
<nmvictor> Sarai:did it work?
<darthanubis> tntc, nothing
<Sarai> nmvictor: I'm booted into the live cd, now I'm editing that menu.1st
<Matr|x> i can see the partions of the ubuntu from the back track live cd
<The_Jag> nmvictor: no they're not in update manager; I'd like to do it using the source. My problem is that I have an ASUS W5Fm and APLAY only shows me the modem as the only soundcard... :(
<tokertom> stefg: that tutorial only shows how to disable it in 8.04 :(
<Matr|x> media:/hda1
<tntc> darthanubis: I think I do, since I want the ports open to hamachi, just not to the regular lan.
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: it sounds like to me, that your using some weird live cd
<weternal> @stefg is that just sudo apt-get install xinerama?
<vertix> can i update my BIOS from ubuntu?
<tokertom> stefg: Im running 9.04 and none of those commands worked
<nmvictor> Sarai:ok,thooght you were done editing.
<darthanubis> vertix, yes
<vertix> how?
<Matr|x> eny one know some thing to  fix grub over backtrack liv cd
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: backtrack ah yes that one
<Matr|x> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<darthanubis> vertix, that answer is beyond the scope of support here
<Sarai> nmvictor: no, the livecd takes FOREVER to boot :)
<Matr|x> thhat one:D
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: that's not really for  this kind of thing in the first place
<Matr|x> yes
<Sarai> nmvictor: /boot/grub/menu.1st is empty too ;\
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: Ubuntu Live CD that's what you want
<nmvictor> you downloaded the source code and now you want to compile it?
<krets> Is it possible to run nvidia drivers with 2 GeForce 8800GTX's in ubuntu 9.04?
<darthanubis> vertix, the answer is only a google search away though
<Matr|x> no
<sacarlson> ﻿Matr|x: supergrub cd should still fix it
<siddhartha> how to upgrade vlc in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Matr|x> my mind says some thing elss
<anodesni> siddhartha, enable backports
<vertix> darthanubis, thanx anyway, i thought you might have a link handy
 * Baby_angeL_man kafam güzel dunya güzel desem inanma :d
<sebsebseb> Matr|x: backtrack is a  security  stuff and that CD,  not tested it yet.   it's not really for Grub issues.     so  yeah  Ubuntu Live CD or   supergrub cd
<pokoloko> Still cannot find anything to fix slow ethernet internet speeds.. can anyone help ?
<The_Jag> nmvictor, I actually compiled and make and make installed them, but if I run aplay --version it says ".18" which is old version
<darthanubis> vertix, I teach men how to fish.
<stefg> tokertom: http://amk1.wordpress.com/2009/05/01/of-jaunty-and-ipv6/
<vertix> looks like a pretty intense place for the support ppl
<Matr|x> ok now i will restart to windows to use super grub .exe
<Matr|x> brb
<siddhartha> <anodesni> : after enabling backpore, what should i do ?
<ephak> i have a problem with getting my refresh rate higher than 60hz. i've edited xorg and put in my monitors configuration and i get a error outoput when i change the refresh rates. can anyone help
<darthanubis> vertix, it is, you get the same questions over and over ....
<vertix> darthanubis, :--} i teach men ... guess
<anodesni> search in synaptic for vlc (after update) and click on the new version of vlc
<anodesni> siddhartha, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<tokertom> stefg: thanks
<neurobuntu> vertix, try in ##linux
<anodesni> siddhartha, read the site carefully! Backports are not always stable!
<vertix> neurobuntu, thanx, that's ok, i can figure it out eventually
<siddhartha> <anodesni> : ok
<stefg> tokertom: seems that ipv6 is now built into the kernel http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1120620&page=3 explains how to disable it (at least for diagnostic purpose)
<neurobuntu> vertix, if you've never messed with your BIOS before its not somthing you just tinker with.... Installing an invalid bios could potentially brick your mobo beyond recovery
<siddhartha> <anodesni> thankyou :)
<darthanubis> vertix, http://www.google.com/search?q=update+bios+from+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<ray66> Why will java6-jre not verify after download from synaptic
<anodesni> siddhartha, you'r welcome
<RHorse> ignore all parts
<tokertom> stefg: yeah kinda sucks. I don't want to use ipv6 at all. period. guess I'll have to change OS again
<hubar_> Has anyone got empathy to work?
<hubar_> in jaunty
<vertix> darthanubis, thanx, appreciated
<nmvictor> Sarai:are you trying to fix the installed ubuntu or the live CD?you cant write the live CD partition.I f you want to fix your computer then type at the terminal gedit /media/<DRIVE_LABEL-WHEREUBUNTU_IS-INSTALLED>/boot/grub/menu.lst  then type that file as you had planned,go to the otheroperating system option down the file and change (hd0,0) to (hd0,1).
<LeoPanthera> Hi guys. Just installed 9.04 Netbook Remix on my new Dell Mini 9, and I'm getting no sound whatsoever. I already turned up the "Speaker" volume as per the docs, but no luck. lspci output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/170891/ - any ideas?
<weternal> does boxee work in Jaunty?
<merlin2069er> hey how do i set my system time
<darthanubis> merlin2069er, click the clock?
<Kage[Work]> I need help setting up eJabberd 2.0.1 on Ubuntu Hardy utilizing PAM
<merlin2069er> i did
<neurobuntu> merlin2069er, right click on the clock and select adjust time
<Kage[Work]> Can someone point me in the right direction?
<Kage[Work]> (ie. good guides)
<stefg> tokertom: or add a parameter to your kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst ... seems easier to me :-)
<merlin2069er> i did that
<darthanubis> weternal, its in the repos
<merlin2069er> then i go into set system time
<merlin2069er> but nothing happens
 * A99 cries out loud
<tokertom> stefg: from reading the forums people say that doesn't work very well
<weternal> @darthanubis it doesn't work though
<A99> <A99> Hi guys! What could be the problem with wine on newest ubuntu 9.04? It shows that wineboot.exe crashed when launching DirectX 8 application, using vertex and pixel shaders. I use newest NVidia drivers and mine card is GIGABYTE GeForce 9800GT 1GB.
<neurobuntu> A99 try in #wine
<FuriousGeorge> my boot process is temporarily halted when fsck fails.  it seems it is unable to resolve the uuids it finds in mdadm.conf...  but they are correct
<stefg> tokertom: notice the last post on the forum is wrong. it has to go to the kernel line, not to the initrd line
<Sarai> nmvictor: okay, will try tha
<A99> neurobuntu thanks.
<neurobuntu> A99, err #windhq
<FuriousGeorge> at least insofar as they are what is returned by mdadm --examine --scan
<neurobuntu> A99, #winehq
<A99> neurobuntu, it autoredirected me :p
<nmvictor> merlin2069er:right click where your date appears on the panel then select properties.somewhere their,you should have the option to do that.You will need administratives right for that.
<sacarlson> ﻿LeoPanthera: make sure you bring up front volume  if not displayed make sure it's checked in mixer select
<merlin2069er> i tried that
<ray66>  Why will java6-jre not verify after download from synaptic
<KnePiG-> yo
<KnePiG-> im kinda new to this shiet, how do i look for someones info /m? or something like that aight?! :P
<homy> Hi, in openoffice calc, is it possible to show the formula texts rather than the computed result in all cells?
<anodesni> ray66, did you install sun-java6-plugin?
<LeoPanthera> sacarlson: There's no "Front", even in the Mixer select list. Only Master, Headphone, PCM, Speaker. And they're all up.
<nmvictor> merlin2069er:right click where your date appear then select adjust time and date.sorry for that error.you'll still need administrative privilages(an admin passwd).
<stefg> homy: try #openoffice.org
<Sarai> nmvictor: nothing! I tried media/sda1/boot... and /media/disk/boot... both are empty... am I being totally dense here?
<dminus> KnePiG-: i think you want /whois
<anodesni> homy, right click, cell format, choose plain text
<ray66> anodesni..You mean the one that wants me to download firefox
<sacarlson> ﻿LeoPanthera:  then goto preferences make sure it's checked
<nmvictor> Sarai:okmif i pm you about this?
<jumbers> Where can I find somewhat simple instructions on getting my postfix server set up to send and receive mail properly?
<hubar_> Anyone using xchat on jaunty here???
<LeoPanthera> sacarlson: Like I said, it
<anodesni> ray66, I just mean the package "sun-java6-plugin"
<sacarlson> ﻿LeoPanthera:  sorry
<LeoPanthera> sacarlson: Like I said, it's not in the list to be checked.
<felixsulla> Weird, possibly pointless question, how do you tell if a command is Unix only, Linux only, Ubuntu specific.. etc?
<Sarai> nmvictor: go for it
<hubar_> I can not get the user list.
<bc> jumbers: acting as a server or local delivery agent?
<sacarlson> ﻿LeoPanthera: oh did you select the other device
<ManDay> I would never have thought that thered come the day when I join #ubuntu - but here it is. So... can someone point me to a chart of diskusage typical for ubuntu mountpoints?
<guntbert> hubar_: <ctrl> f7
<jumbers> bc: A server. I need to send and receive email to my domains
<sacarlson> ﻿LeoPanthera: under file select hda
<dminus> ManDay: "typical" ?
<LeoPanthera> sacarlson: I've tried all available playback devices - everything is up.
<ray66> anodesni...Yes I understand but that one wants me to download firefox and I already have firefox 3.0.10
<bc> jumbers: at help.ubuntu.com, look for the advanced or 'server administration' section, and you'll see postfix listed
<gartral_> how do i set up x11 forwarding through ssh?
<ManDay> well, setting up a partition sheme i d like to know how much space is wasted at which mountpoint
<anodesni> ray66,  just try to install it anyway
<stefg> gartral_: ssh -X user@machine ...
<bc> jumbers: if you dont see it immediately, look under mail server configuration or mail configuration, something similarly worded
<anodesni> gartral_, use: ssh -X
<hubar_> guntbert, cool. For some reason, the user list pane was minimized. err. Now it is alright now. :)
<guntbert> felixsulla: usually you don't, but you might get a fine discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<ManDay> where does ubuntu usually put "stuff", usr, opt?
<guntbert> hubar_: :)
<dminus> ManDay: it's really no different from any other linux
<sacarlson> ﻿LeoPanthera: under file device don't you see other devices
<ManDay> each linux is different
<felixsulla> guntbert: I think that answers my question ;)
<ManDay> tell me the sizes of ur /usr and /opt, if you dont mind
<tokertom> stefg: thanks for the help. gonna try a reboot and see if it works
<guntbert> felixsulla: fine :-)
<LeoPanthera> sacarlson: Sure, I've tried all the playback devices in that list but none of them have a "Front". I don'
<nmvictor> ManDay:at the root direcory.You can access them with cd /usr  and cd /opt
<gartral_> stefg anodesni i meant how do i set it up my clients are all windows and need to use putty
<jumbers> bc: Perfect. Found it
<LeoPanthera> sacarlson: 's think that's the problem though
<ManDay> nmvictor, what?!
<anodesni> gartral_, you need to use an xserver on windows
<stefg> gartral_: then you need to run an X server like xmong on the win-clients
<stefg> *xming
<anodesni> gardar, or exceed
<siddhartha> hi
<ManDay> anyone tell me his df of /opt and /usr
<dminus> ManDay: apps go to usr
<anodesni> gartral_, you might want to use damnsmalllinux in a virtualbox
<dminus> opt is not used
<ManDay> thanks
<dminus> unless you put stuff there i.e. building from source
<ManDay> ok
<dminus> so your typical usr, var, home, tmp/vartmp
<stefg> gartral_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming
<dminus> should be fine :)
<sacarlson> ﻿LeoPanthera: maybe try another mixer like alsa or something
<dminus> i recommend you use LVM if you aren't sure so you can resize the volumes as needed
<FuriousGeorge> i just discovered why there is a hitch in my boot (fsck fails).  it can't resolve the UUIDs in mdadm.conf because they dont match the ones in /dev/disk/by-uuid...  how's that possible?
<PoisonSerpent> I have a question. I am using VirtualBox with Jaunty right now, and the fullscreen won't go fullscreen. Do you know what I mean? Install Guest Additions doesn't work either.
<gartral_> anodesni: i dont have a single system over 900 mhz here...
<FuriousGeorge> mdadm --examine returns the same ones in mdadm.conf
<nmvictor> ManDay:thought ijust answered your query,maybe i dint get it.anyway,tried that df command,nothing like opt or usr.this is ubuntu,rem
<LeoPanthera> sacarlson: Yeah, I don't think that's the problem, but I'll give it a go. Thanks.
<gartral_> anodesni: ah well, i can use terminal well enough
<gartral_> thanks all
<merlin2069er> anyone got opera running with 9.04
<siddhartha> <anodesni> i have enabled backport, update  and search for vlc n repository....but still i can't find latest version of vlc
<nijm> Hey all, does anyone know what the command is to configure KDE? it used to be kcontrol or something...
<anodesni> siddhartha, it is possible that vlc is not in the backports yet
<merlin2069er> i'm not sure i should download it if it says its for 8.10
<GeorgeA> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<anodesni> siddhartha, did you run sudo apt-get update?
<Hymnosis> !dlna
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dlna
<siddhartha> <anodesni> yes
<merlin2069er> whats new
<ManDay> nmvictor, WHAT?!
<tokertom> stefg: grub fed me this line,  unknown command - ignoring!
<ManDay> i think this is a misunderstanding nmvictor
<siddhartha> <anodesni> is there any other way to upgrade vlc in ubuntu 8.04
<anodesni> siddhartha, I guess it hasn't been backported yet
<nijm> Does anybody know what the command is to configure kde? it's not kcontrol anymore and I don't know what it is :-(
<anodesni> siddhartha, you can compile it yourself,
<GeorgeA> I'm getting this error on boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/170904/ - and I am unable to do anything afterwardsm, can't open gnome-terminal, xterm, etc. I need help :(
<siddhartha> <anodesni> how to compile..
<nmvictor> ManDay:we are on different wavelengths dude,cut it out...
<anodesni> siddhartha, If you don't know how to do it, you shouldn't do it
<ManDay> agreed
<siddhartha> <anodesni> ok
<anodesni> siddhartha, it's hard to explain
<anodesni> siddhartha, why do you want to update vlc?
<siddhartha> <anodesni> ./configure , make , make install ... like this
<stefg> tokertom: hmm... seems that the kernel isn't honoring the parameter.  Wasn't there mentioned a line which echoes something into the /sys file system to temporarily disable ipv6. would help just find out if it'S ipv6 at all causing the trouble
<jumbers> bc: I'm unable to get port 25 to respond to the telnet it has me test with
<anodesni> siddhartha, yes exactly! But you need to install dependecies too!
<tokertom> stefg: I tried that line but got permission denied :)
<siddhartha> <anodesni> ok
<RHorse> fset
<gartral_> ain
<garchotron> hi
<stefg> tokertom: you used sudo, right?
<tokertom> stefg: yes
<SandGorgon> anybody else here who had audio problems with jaunty ? i'm having them with my thinkpad
<Tuxik> excuse me: How can i change a ubuntu channel , to a german ubuntu ?
<garchotron> how can i disable/change the keybinding for gnome help? it is F12 and guake won't bind cause it is already used :( :( :(
<Flannel> Tuxik: /join #ubuntu-de
<SandGorgon> !de | Tuxik
<ubottu> Tuxik: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gartral_> !alias
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias
<gartral_> !aliases
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aliases
<Tuxik> thank you flannel
<stefg> tokertom: ... hmmm, then it seems the ubuntu devs in their inexplicable wisdom decided to force feed ipv6 to the world in jaunty, may it work or not...
<gartral_> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sacarlson> ﻿GeorgeA: is your system headless no video card?
<siddhartha> <anodesni> new vlc has full screen sleek bar, which is very usefull
<GeorgeA> sacarlson, don't know what headless is, but I have an intel integrated video card
<siddhartha> <anodesni> thats why i want to install it
<anodesni> siddhartha, well, if you can't live without
<slafko> hello everyone...
<sacarlson> ﻿GeorgeA: mean is has no video card in it
<felixsulla> what is a command to list the current users ?
<pokoloko> how can i disable ipv6 ?
<erUSUL> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<gartral_> where do i set aliases?
<GeorgeA> sacarlson, it does, I can see stuff on the screen, am writing from the pc atm using XChat.
<slafko> i have a problem with unr battery indicator on lenovo ideapad s20
<stefg> felixsulla: w
<A99> What could be the problem with mouse? Scrolling wheel scrolls VERY fast.
<erUSUL> gartral_: on ~/.bashrc
<slafko> s10
<anodesni> siddhartha, of course you could consider upgrading to 8.10
<GeorgeA> sacarlson, I have an intel 82G33/G31 Express gcard.
<sacarlson> ﻿GeorgeA:  so you just can't use VNC?
<tokertom> stefg: ah my kernel is to old I found out. need 2.6.29 and I have 2.6.28
<guntbert> felixsulla: the current logged in: w or who, the users on the system cat/etc/passwd
<tokertom> stefg: question is how do I upgrade?
<stefg> tokertom: ther you have
<sebsebseb> siddhartha: you don't need to upgrade  to a later version of Ubuntu for a newer VLC
<siddhartha> <anodesni> i have installed ubuntu 8.10 , but it has many problem
<Crash1hd> Anyone here using quicksynergy
<nmvictor> felixsulla:who
<mirak> why there is no package for XBMC ?
<felixsulla> guntbert: D you mean cat /etc/passwd ?
<guntbert> felixsulla: yes :-)
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 9.04 does not Resume after Hibernate (nor after Suspend to RAM). /var/log/syslog: "kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.28.11-generic; kernel: Cannot find map file." But I can read the file /boot/System.map-2.6.28-11-generic using mc. What goes wrong here?
<tokertom> upgrading the kernel sounds dangerous :)
<felixsulla> thanks gusy
<GeorgeA> sacarlson, no, that's not the problem, when the pc boots, I get to the login screen, i put username/password, then that error pops up, if I click on "OK" it goes back to the login screen again, if I don't, I can't click on any of the icons i have on the taskbars, etc.
<MaT-dg> mirak: u can add a repo for xnmc :)
<anodesni> siddhartha, if you like to try out a new distro I recommend Zenwalk 6.0. It updates software often, while keeping its core packages old (and very stable!)
<sebsebseb> bullgard4: your issue probably isn't  distro specific,   as a result you can also try asking in ##linux
<mirak> MaT-dg: yes but that's not my question
<stefg> tokertom: uhoh .... there is some bleeding edge kernel ppa for ubuntu iirc.... check google for it. Official kernel for jaunty is 2.6.28, you might want to build your own (sans ipv6)
<gavintlgold> hi! I have a quick question: I don't mind about security being bad, I just want to figure out how I can launch a program through telnet that opens on the server computer, instead of in the telnet terminal. I want to launch a gui remotely, but launch it in the serving computer.
<stefg> !kernl | tokertom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernl
<bullgard4> sebsebseb: Certainly.
<Flannel> tokertom: Or just blacklist ipv6 so the module won't load.
<stefg> !kernel | tokertom
<pokoloko> The link posted for removing ipv6 does not contain instruction for 9.4 ?
<ubottu> tokertom: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<siddhartha> <anodesni> ubuntu 8.10 or  ubuntu 9.04 both can not detect bluetooth of my phone
<jumbers> In my Postfix error log, what does "Relay access denied" mean?
<tokertom> flannel: tried it. doesnt work
<LogicFan> gavintlgold, just use a vnc client, much easier/safer
<siddhartha> <anodesni> howcan i install zenwalk
<erUSUL> gavintlgold: export the correct DISPLAY variable before running the app
<sacarlson> ﻿GeorgeA: paste the file /var/log/syslog
<A99> (09:54:36 PM) A99: What could be the problem with mouse? Scrolling wheel scrolls VERY fast.
<anodesni> go to http://www.zenwalk.org/, download an ISO, burn and boot from it.
<Crash1hd> Trying to figure out how to get quicksynergy to start on startup I created a startup item for quicksynergy and it loads but I cant figure out what to do to make it click on use
<NarbeH> Is there any Web Based software to config my webserver (local webserver) in web interface? by entering 192.168.1.2 to connect ?
<gavintlgold> erUSUL: I'm trying to do that but I'm not sure which display variable i would need to use to get it to go on the host computer.
<dirk1> hi everyone ... my problem is: i got a broadcom 4315 wireless card that alternately works with the proprietary driver (broadcom sta) and ndiswrapper .. not at all deterministic
<erUSUL> jumbers: exactly what it means... realy is disabled as it should be
<GeorgeA> sacarlson, I'll try to open a terminal problem is that I can't do that...
<anodesni> siddhartha, but if you're new to linux, just stay with ubuntu. It's easier
<panuchi> helloooooooooooooo
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿GeorgeA:  I think it must be a permistion problem if you just want the error to go away maybe just uninstall vino
<jumbers> erUSUL: That doesn't explain anything to me. Why is it doing that? What's the cause?
<NarbeH> Is there any Web Based software to config my webserver (local webserver) in web interface? by entering 192.168.1.2 to connect ?
<GeorgeA> sacarlson, what makes you think it's vino?
<stefg> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<erUSUL> gavintlgold: esxport DISPLAY=localhost:0 or something similar
<siddhartha> <anodesni> ok
<sacarlson> ﻿GeorgeA: the error you paste was from vivo
<erUSUL> jumbers: if relay is enabled anyone could use your server to send mail specially spamers so by default relay is disabled
<erUSUL> !postfix | jumbers
<ubottu> jumbers: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<NarbeH> Is there any Web Based software to config my webserver (local webserver) in web interface? by entering 192.168.1.2 to connect ?
<A99> (09:54:36 PM) A99: What could be the problem with mouse? Scrolling wheel scrolls VERY fast.
<jumbers> erUSUL: I sent a test email from my gmail account to my email address on the postfix server and got the mail sent back to me with that error
<GeorgeA> sacarlson, I just removed vino, let me restart to see if it worked
<siddhartha> <anodesni> how can i update open office in ubuntu8.04
<nmvictor> A99:a driver update will do it good
<gavintlgold> erUSUL: no, I just tried it but it didn't work, unfortunately
<erUSUL> jumbers: your question may be better ansewered in #ubuntu-server
<siddhartha> <anodesni> i want to update it to version 3
<NarbeH> Is there any Web Based software to config my webserver (local webserver) in web interface? by entering 192.168.1.2 to connect ?
<erUSUL> !ebox | NarbeH
<ubottu> NarbeH: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<NarbeH> erUSUL: thq
<anodesni> siddhartha, http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-openoffice-3.0.0-on-ubuntu-8.04
<GeorgeA> sacarlson, I removed it, I still get an error, let me paste it.. a sec
<dminus> siddhartha: sounds like your best bet would be to do a dist-upgrade
<anodesni> siddhartha, please use Google too!
<A99> What could be the problem with mouse? Scrolling wheel scrolls VERY fast.
<gavintlgold> all I need to know is the env. name of the local display
<gavintlgold> :-/
<GeorgeA> sacarlson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/170909/
<dirk1> hi everyone ... my problem is: i got a broadcom 4315 wireless card that alternately works with the proprietary driver (broadcom sta) and ndiswrapper .. not at all deterministic
<A99> How to adjust mouse scrolling wheel speed?
<The_Jag> nmvictor, have you reply to me? Sorry but I went afk suddenly
<siddhartha> <dminus> yeah , i'm trying to upgrade old applications
<siddhartha> <anodesni> ok, i'm following this link
<A99> How to adjust mouse scrolling wheel speed?
<nmvictor> The_Jag:have dealt with so much since then,what was it please remind me
<sacarlson> ﻿GeorgeA: oh it's not vivo it's xorg  look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<GeorgeA> sacarlson, want me to post the whole log fle?
<sacarlson> ﻿GeorgeA: ok
<superdug2> anyone know how with gufw I can set IPv6 rules ?
<Conchaman> olaaaaa
<nmvictor> The_Jag:ok,are you sure what you have is  the latest driver package ?
<GeorgeA> sacarlson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/170914/
<The_Jag> ok, no problem, thank you! My problem is that I want to upgrade ALSA in Ubuntu 9.04 with the source
<eggy_> Hello, using kubuntu, I want to connect to the wireless network on the campus. From windows vista (in which it was fairly easy to connect), I gathered that I need to set the settings to use WEP encryption with PEAP and EAP-MSCHAP v2. When I, in the kde network manager set it to web, I can't choose PEAP tho, then I can choose MSCHAPv2, and fill in username and password
<The_Jag> yes it is the latest
<eggy_> But when I do this, it just doesn't connect and the dialog pops up again. So how can I connect to the wireless network?
<InjEctOr> hi guys
<The_Jag> the .20 version downloaded from the alsa-project web site
<InjEctOr> anyone know what this message mean "unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/shlibs': Stale NFS file handle"
<A99> How to adjust mouse wheel speed?
<panuchi> suck my
<InjEctOr> ?
<eggy_> I mean, with WPA-EAP I can choose MSCHAP.
<Conchaman> eyyy panuchiiii
<eggy_> I have no idea what it all means, just that it doesn't work :((
<InjEctOr> exactly when he say "Stale NFS file handle"
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<panuchi> I (L) windows
<Pici> panuchi: stop
<panuchi> ok
<panuchi> www.own3d.es
<Conchaman> panuchi no seas lammer xDD
<nijm> Is there any way to install the veranda and tahoma fonts in xfce/gnome?
<Jonaelmanco> gpña
<gartral_> and image readers for terminal?
<Jonaelmanco> gola
<Jonaelmanco> hola
<Jonaelmanco> hola
<FloodBot1> Jonaelmanco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<A99> How to adjust mouse wheel speed?
<siddhartha> <anodesni> is there any good php editor in ubntu 8.04
<RaverWild> how was the ubuntu offtopic channel name?
<InjEctOr> anyone know what this message mean "unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/shlibs': Stale NFS file handle" ?
<gartral_> !hi > jonathaN
<ubottu> jonathaN, please see my private message
<Flannel> gartral_: look into caca-utils, there's a viewer there.
<Needhelp101> hey..i think i stuffed up everything...i upgraded to 9.04 and was running awesome..then i saw some ati graphics installation which i installed as i have an ati card...now i when i try use my computer i see the ubuntu startup..and then..all scarmbled pixels :( and now im using the live cd...any1 got any idea how i fix this?
<gartral_> !info caca-utils
<ubottu> caca-utils (source: libcaca): text mode graphics utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.beta13b-5 (intrepid), package size 129 kB, installed size 548 kB
<A99> Any way to change mouse wheel speed?
<eggy_> It keeps saying "Connection failed". And I have less luck with the gtk network settings manager
<eggy_> So how do you guys connect to wireless networks with username and password?
<RaverWild> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<qopi> Hi, my wireless network has disappeared on my Dell Inspiron 6400
<eggy_> Why can't the settings manager detect the settings of the network?
<dirk1> hi everyone ... my problem is on 9.04: i got a broadcom 4315 wireless card that _alternately_ works with the proprietary driver (broadcom sta) and ndiswrapper ..
<qopi> I think its because the router is on channel 13
<The_Jag> nmvictor did you read my message? first time in irc so i hope i don't do mistakes :)
<Diogo667> hi
<Diogo667> guys
<eggy_> Seems like everyone has trouble with wireless networks
<A99> hi
<qopi> is there a way to enable channel 13 wireless on my wireless card?
<Diogo667> how can i see if i have php install
<gordonjcp> eggy_: I don't ;-)
<eggy_> gordonjcp: damn you!
<tom_smith> anyone familiar with ubuntu/preseed? Is there a way to generate a .seed file, based on a previous install ?
<dirk1> eggy_: solar storms? ;)
<superdug2> Diogo667: commandline dpkg -l php
<Needhelp101> i dont..i have graphics issue :(
<eggy_> dirk1: heh, that must be it
<gordonjcp> eggy_: I use nice well-supported cards and I don't use WPA
<eggy_> gordonjcp: my card seems to be supported, but ubuntu just fails to connect :(
<siddhartha> <anodesni> how can i  format pendrive in ubuntu
<Diogo667> how can i am install php
<superdug2> eggy_: are you using NetworkManager ?
<garchotron> i have a script that is called from cron several times a day, in one part i need to make some symlinks named as weekday name, month name. As i have no environment $LANG is lost, so date by default returns those names in english...but i need them in the systems locale (es). I tried simply setting "LANG" at the beggining of the script but it doesn't work...any suggestions?
<eggy_> Anyone know of a network settings manager that can autodetect settings where you only have to fill in username and password? One that Just Works?
<Hymnosis> <siddhartha> use gparted
<Diogo667> it is apt-get install php5??????
<eggy_> superdug2: yes
<dug1> I have a jaunty install that is giving me a wierd disk problem,  it is saying the drive is full when there is plenty of space and I cannot figure out why:  http://pastebin.com/m72ce0b4d
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a tor for linux anymore? I am looking on the tor web addy and there is only tor for osx and windows...
<superdug2> Diogo667: sudo apt-cache search php ... find the package you like ... then sudo apt-get install (what you found)
<siddhartha> <Hymnosis> ok, thankyou
<eggy_> superdug2: and the Network Management applet
<LogicFan> U-b-u-n-t-u, yes there is, go to the website
<nmvictor> The_Jag:i read it and i have a feeling you got the previous version or something,please get maybe a debian package of the same or the latest version.
<superdug2> eggy_: is the access point you're wanting to connect to showing up as an SSID in your pulldown ?
<InjEctOr> anyone know what this message mean "unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/shlibs': Stale NFS file handle" ?
<sportman> http://www.supportalessandra.com/
<Pici> sportman: This is a support channel, random links aren't appreciated.
<The_Jag> nmvictor: ok, how (where) to find the package?
<InjEctOr> it's appear when trying to install any thing
<Needhelp101> any1 know how i get into ubuntu and make graphics into some default setting that will def work so that i can unistall the rubbish ATI thing thats ruined my life
<sportman> Pici sorry dude
<eggy_> superdug2: the SSID field doesn't have a pulldown, but it autodetected WLAN (which is the name of the access point)
<whodevil> I'm having trouble getting my monitor to stay dim. I set it to dim, then as soon as I move the mouse it gets bright again. any ideas?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> LogicFan, found it thanks
<sportman> Pici just was pointed there by one of the ppc devs
<sportman> its sad
<superdug2> eggy_: some routers are "weird" about how they cache credentials ... you may need to delete any settings you've made and try again
<silver_> всем привет
<Pici> !ru | silver_
<ubottu> silver_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> InjEctOr: If you have network file mounts, you might want to use sync as an option.
<eggy_> superdug2: ah, I see
<nmvictor> The_Jag:google knows best,i have never had to look for it before so i cant tell
<superdug2> Needhelp101: what you're looking for would be setting your X to use a vesa or other generic mode
<The_Jag> ok I'll try now TY
<Needhelp101> superdug2: how do i so that?
<Dac> Needhelp, try dropping to or staying in terminal and commond line apt-get and removing it that way
<superdug2> Needhelp101: ganking out the ATI card and rebooting the box will do it automatically for you :-)
<InjEctOr> genii: can u help with more details please
<helpdesk_> please does anyone knows how i could add line numbering to my ubuntu terminal?
<Needhelp101> superdug2: hmmmm using a laptop :( not exactly possible
<InjEctOr> i don't have network except that i connect to net through router
<crash_dummy> pardon me all, but does anyone have experience using ubuntu 9 and slamr. For some reason slamr is not creating /dev/slamr0 even though it is running in dmesg
<Sebboh> How do I make my KDE desktop spin around and look cool?  I've got my video card working properly with acceleration, what's next?
<oluu> hello im building a new file server for my home, the cpu is amd 64 3700+ , should i go with ubuntu amd64 then? does all apps work in 64bit aswell?
<superdug2> Needhelp101: so you don't want to use the ATI drivers, but have an ATI chipset video card?
<siddhartha> <Hymnosis> is pidgin (google talk ) voice calling possible
<gartral_> Flannel: how do i use this there's not much help
<genii> InjEctOr: The "sync" option will make all reads and writes hapen when you do them, instead of caching them and then doing the read/writes in small batches.
<siddhartha> <Hymnosis>i can't able to call my gtalk friends from pidgin
<superdug2> Sebboh: spin around in your chair numerous times, for a good 3 - 5 minutes ... then stop suddenly and stare at the monitor ... it will be spinning
<grackner> i need help i have a clean install a ubuntu how do i make it so when i go to 91.111.11.11/phpmyadmin is shows up
<eseven73> superdug2, lol
<gartral_> siddhartha: pidgin has no audio support
<grackner> i have it installed
<thiebaude> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<genii> InjEctOr: It is a useful option to specify on things like nfs mounts, external removeable drives, etc
<crash_dummy> !slamr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slamr
<Needhelp101> superdug2: i have ATI mobility radeon .... 9.04 was working amazingly..if u havent updraded u should....but i installed some ATI driver thing...and now i cant get into ubuntu..its just scrambled pixels :(
<siddhartha> <gartral> is there any alternative
<gartral_> how do i use caca there's not much help
<neuratix> say i cat a file, how can i do a command for every line of the output from the cat (and use that line as argument to the command)
<neuratix> ?
<gartral_> !caca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caca
<helpdesk_> please ubottu: do u know how to add line numbering to an ubuntu terminal?
<Dac> oluu if you arn't going to run any software that makes 64 bit calls then there isn't any point in it.  But then again it an't hurt :)
<crash_dummy> neuratix: use piping
<eggy_> superdug2: what do I fill in for 'Anonymous identify'?
<InjEctOr> so where i'll find sync ?
<crash_dummy> neuratix: cat <filename> | program
<thiebaude> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<superdug2> Needhelp101: when you get to scrambled picture screen, can you do a Ctrl+Alt+F1 and get a terminal?
<Hymnosis> <siddhartha> pidgin does not support voice call
<superdug2> eggy_: does your accesspoint use encryption? IE WPA?
<neuratix> crash_dummy, but wont that just pipe the output into the  standard input of the other command?
<siddhartha> <Hymnosis> is there any alternative
<eggy_> superdug2: WPA-EAP
<Dac> Interesting
<siddhartha> <Hymnosis> for voice call
<Flannel> gartral_: cacaview [image]
<InjEctOr> and how can i deal with it to solve my primary prob
<neuratix> crash_dummy, i want to run one command for each line
<eggy_> superdug2: or at least, it uses PEAP and MSCHAPv2, which I can only choose when selecting WPA-EAP
<Cursed_Cookie> hey people
<pokoloko> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<eggy_> superdug2: vista said the network used WEP, tho
<superdug2> eggy_: can you set it to WPA(1 or 2) home + TKIP ?
<crash_dummy> neuratix: it will. but it should pipe each line individually. Do you want to run sperate commands per line?
<Flannel> gartral_: it uses vim-like keystrokes for movement.  man cacaview will give you more info.
<Hymnosis> <siddhartha> i use vm for that...
<Needhelp101> superdug2: havent tried...but i can go into the repair mode,  i tried to fix the graphic that way, but didnt help...if i can open terminal..what must i type?
<Cursed_Cookie> may i ask something? will it be safe for me to upgrade to ubuntu 9.01 from 8.10?
<dug1> I am running Jaunty and I have an odd drive space problem,  where the drive says its full with plenty of space left : http://pastebin.com/m72ce0b4d
<gartral_> Flannel: ahh.. any way to actuall see my image... th ascii mode is neat.. but not very quality
<InjEctOr> @genii, can i talk with ya at private
<crash_dummy> neuratix: i might be wrong but i thought cat outputs one line at a time
<Flannel> Cursed_Cookie: You mean Ubuntu 9.04?
<eggy_> superdug2: I can only choose WPA-PSK and WPA-EAP in the dropdown box
<genii> InjEctOr: On the machine whish has that mount specified in it's /etc/exports, put the option of sync. On the client machine mounting it, same thing.
<Cursed_Cookie> yes Flannel
<Flannel> gartral_: You'd have to use a framebuffer (or start X)
<neuratix> crash_dummy, i want each line as argument to the command, not stdin
<Flannel> Cursed_Cookie: Yes, you can upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<genii> InjEctOr: I do not give assistence in PM, only public channel.
<Flannel> gartral_: (both of which aren't "in a terminal")
<siddhartha> <Hymnosis> i have heard that empathy has voice support..i don't know exactly
<Cursed_Cookie> i have to explain more though, i have dual OS in my laptop, and it's chainloaded through windows bootloader, using linux.bin
<superdug2> Needhelp101: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<helpdesk_> hello genii: do u know how i could add line numbering to an ubuntu terminal?
<eggy_> superdug2: also, do I need 'Infrastructure' or 'ad hoc' for Mode?
<Cursed_Cookie> i screwed up once last time, trying to upgrade 8.04 to 8.10
<InjEctOr> okno prob, thanks for your help man
<genii> helpdesk_: Nott offhand, sorry.
<Cursed_Cookie> i'm afraid i'll happen again
<superdug2> eggy_: right, you want infrastructure, but on the router itself can you set it to use WPA Personal TKIP ?
<Cursed_Cookie> it'll*
<Diogo667> how can i install php5
<Cursed_Cookie> any kind of help will be greatly apreciated
<superdug2> eggy_: in my experience the encryption is "good enough" and it configures across the board for all wifi devices
<eggy_> superdug2: ah, the router itself. I have no control over the router, unfortunately. It's provided by the campus
<Diogo667> i cannot find a valid package
<superdug2> ahh
<phsiao> I have 8.10 installed through wubi under windows XP
<gartral_> how can i see all the connecions made to my server over the course of the last week?
<Needhelp101> superdug2: ok ill give that a try..i have to get out this live session..so might be a while before i can say thanks, but thanks
<superdug2> eggy_: do you have some kind of academic computer services a try?
<Hymnosis> <siddhartha> let me know if it works..
<superdug2> Needhelp101: that basically just tells your X "hey, I need to start over"
<Cursed_Cookie> :( no reply
<The_Jag> nmvictor: no package found, only tar.gz archive to compile
<siddhartha> <Hymnosis> ok
<phsiao> And I just upgraded to 9.04 with no problem
<eggy_> superdug2: well, I got it to work on the same laptop on windows vista
<Cursed_Cookie> what's wubi?
<thiebaude> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Cursed_Cookie> oh
<eggy_> superdug2: (I think that was your question, I didn't fully understand it)
<phsiao> let you install Ubuntu under windows, like an install.exe
<superdug2> eggy_: no doubt, but there may be some kind of secondary verification layer.  Many higher education wifi networks have some sort of scanning tool that may just automatically run in Vista
<Cursed_Cookie> ah okay
<eggy_> superdug2: I see, so what can I do?
<Cursed_Cookie> but my cofiguration is slightly different [well somewhat quite different], i have ubuntu on a separate partition
<Cursed_Cookie> ext3
<superdug2> eggy_: contact your campus technical support would be the best step
<Cursed_Cookie> i got the guide on installing it from supergrubdisc.org [or something like this]
<eggy_> superdug2: oh I see. I'll try that then, thanks a lot for the help
<thiebaude> !dualboot
<superdug2> eggy_: I don't think the problem is your wireless card or ubuntu
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<phsiao> I see. Ubuntu shouldn't touch your partition in upgrade
<Cursed_Cookie> ah
<nmvictor> The_Jar:just make sure you got the latest version initially,if not,do so
<Cursed_Cookie> thanks for the reply phsiao
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I installed tor on ubuntu and installed Vidalia but it wont start tor because of the location of the program... where is the tor program found in ubuntu?
<thiebaude> just use the live cd to partition ,Cursed_Cookie
<phsiao> np. I have windows+ubuntu+mac os on my desktop at home
<MaT-dg> My upnp servers fail on jaunty, no upnp servers (vuze and xbmc) running on jaunty are detected on the network or even local.
<A99> is there any way to install flash on 64 bit ubuntu?
<Cursed_Cookie> i'll download that soon
<eggy_> superdug2: I guess, but it's so weird, in vista you only have to provide username and password, in linux you have to fill in everything manually and it just refuses to work
<Cursed_Cookie> i'm upgrading my ubuntu to 9.04 now
<phsiao> and I upgrade ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10 a while ago with no problem
<hateball> !flash64 | A99
<Cursed_Cookie> hopefully it'll be fine
<ubottu> A99: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<imi> hello
<A99> thanks hateball.
<Hymnosis> <siddhartha> yes it does work thanks for the info!
<pokoloko> Hello i have tried severl times to remove ipv6 on 9.04 but to no avail... any help
<superdug2> eggy_: I know ... your tech support should have alternative configuration settings for both Mac and Linux
<gartral_> \!hi  A99
<Cursed_Cookie> phsiao, when you come to an option, did you replace the old menu.1st with a new one?
<gartral_> !hi | A99
<ubottu> A99: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cursed_Cookie> or did you keep the old one?
<superdug2> phsiao: you use grub to control all of them?
<gartral_> how can i see all the connecions made to my server over the course of the last week?
<helpdesk_> hello hateball; got any idea how i could make the ubuntu terminal editor display line numbers?
<imi> for some very weird reason I can't make my ubuntu to handle all my 4GB of memory... I also tried -server kernel, and http://www.kreno.be/2007/11/22/howto-ubuntu-4gb-memory-support/
<trancefat> Hi all, i m unable to enter the php channel coz its overflowing... anyone here has an idea how i can edit the httpd.conf file?
<phsiao> use the build-in upgrade UI to upgrade, you should be fine
<eggy_> superdug2: sometimes I just get annoyed with all this. For instance, I have an intel graphics card, and the drivers don't support screens bigger than 2048x2048, so you can say goodbye to dual screen
<superdug2> gartral_: depends on the service that connected to you and where that service logs connections
<thiebaude> Cursed_Cookie: after you setup dual boot then grub should give you a choice of whitch OS's to boot up
<siddhartha> <Hymnosis> ok , you are welcome
<Cursed_Cookie> phsiao, that's what i did last time, and my grahics driver screwed up on my desktop
<Brack10> Hey there.  I'm creating an Ubuntu Live USB key I'm going to use for imaging my computers......Which Ubuntu has the widest hardware support?  8.04 or 9.04?
<eggy_> superdug2: and then there's the fact that kaffeine, xine, mplayer, and any video player except vlc segfault *the whole X server* sometimes
<siddhartha> <Hymnosis> i'll try it too
<The_Jag> nmvictor: i have the latest archive from the website
<eggy_> I guess I just hate all OSes
<phsiao> oh okay, it's the graphics driver, not the whole system
<gartral_> imi: not *all* your ram will show up, some is reserved or hardware/IRG maps
<dhayalan> hi all any drupal developement guy here>
<gartral_> IRQ*
<phsiao> I bet it's an ATI card :)
<Cursed_Cookie> thiebaude, yes that was what i expected, but somehow, on my last upgrade, i was able to boot into both ubuntu and windows [i was using windows chainload, not grub]
<Shockrates> Does anyone know where can i find a plugin or tool or application with the virtual surround sound effect?
<Cursed_Cookie> but the ubuntu became messed up
<maniel> hi, i've just build a custom kernelo with make-kpkg, and encountered an error during intalling a resulting package
<gartral_> superdug2: standard sshd
<imi> gartral_, is that OK if 1 GB is missing?
<superdug2> eggy_: I run my netbook with one monitor at 1200x600 and the other at 1920x1080 and it has an intel graphics chipset
<thiebaude> Cursed_Cookie: maybe you should use grub
<Cursed_Cookie> was it because that the linux.bin was unupdated?
<imi> gartral_, 3GB instead of 4
<Cursed_Cookie> grub didn't work
<superdug2> gartral_: /var/log/secure would be where I'd look then
<Cursed_Cookie> i gave up
<gartral_> imi: a whole gig? no.. thats an indication of failing ram
<ikonia> maniel: custom kernels aren't support
<eggy_> superdug2: all on one intel card?
<ikonia> supported
<superdug2> eggy_: yup, with an atom processor none-the-less
<chazco> devendra - Does it work from any other computers / operating systems? If yes, can you ping it from Ubuntu?
<eggy_> superdug2: there are many intel cards with different drivers I believe, but mine isn't supported for that
<nmvictor> The_Jag:have you restarted your system since the upgrade?
<eggy_> superdug2: it's a "known bug" that just doesn't get fixed
<neoTheCat> anybody have any info on an update for ATI 3D drivers are Jaunty?
<superdug2> eggy_: I'm using a pretty old 945 set
<sacarlson> ﻿gartral_: is that with the 32bit ubuntu?
<Cursed_Cookie> o well, i guess i'll have to wait to find out
<imi> gartral_, setup shows 4GBs, memtest, gentoo, etc only shows 3GBs. can it be a faulty ram module?
 * Cursed_Cookie crosses fingers
<spine55> I can't get my ipod touch and rhythmbox working is this a known problem?
<thiebaude> Cursed_Cookie: i hope everything goes great, i know everytime i dual booted, i had no problems
<gartral_> superdug2: i.. dont have a /var/log/secure
<Cursed_Cookie> yeah thanks thiebaude
<superdug2> imi: yeah, your video card could be eating up some of that ram
<Shockrates> Does anyone know where can i find a plugin or tool or application with the virtual surround sound effect?
<The_Jag> nmvictor: sure, nothing happened
<eggy_> superdug2: ah. I wish I had an nvidia, the closed drivers just always worked for me :)
<Cursed_Cookie> i'll just wait and see for now
<maniel> ikonia: yeah, but it's question about dpkg and make-kpkg generated [?] postinstallation scripts
<maniel> the pase is at http://pastebin.ca/1420806
<gartral_> imi: possibly what does free -g output?
<thiebaude> Cursed_Cookie: keep us informed of what happens
<ikonia> maniel: for a custom kernel package YOU created
<imi> superdug2, Mem: total 2
<The_Jag> nmvictor: I searched the web for my W5Fm alsa solution but no luck
<sacarlson> ﻿imi:  could be 32bit ubuntu instead of 64bit
<superdug2> gartral_: yes, because ubuntu logs that to /var/log/auth.log sorry for the confusion
<Cursed_Cookie> sure, if ubuntu fails to boot, i have windows XP disc ready to fix its mbr
<Brack10> Hey there.  I'm creating an Ubuntu Live USB key I'm going to use for imaging my computers......Which Ubuntu has the widest hardware support?  8.04 or 9.04?
<Cursed_Cookie> and tell you what happened
<thiebaude> ok
<imi> sacarlson, 64 bit ubuntu sees the exact same amount of memory
<Cursed_Cookie> thanks for the time.
<maniel> ikonia: yeah, but it's generated by make-kpkg, i've just placed a .config file;-)
<gartral_> superdug2: np, thanks for righting that so quickly
<imi> free -m 2954
<thiebaude> i'll have chat opened all day on my ubuntu 9.10
<ikonia> maniel: yes, and custom kernels are not supported here
<Cursed_Cookie> cool
<maniel> generally it's a question about dpkg
<nmvictor> The_Jag:dead end,you gotta do with that or get update manager to list it,dont have a command for that.
<sacarlson> ﻿ imi: when you run them both?  I thought 32bit could only see 3.2 gig
<thiebaude> Cursed_Cookie: you ever tried a virtual machine
<allowoverride> I think i may have hosed up Synaptic Package Manager / aptitude... i get this error when in the gui and loading it up --  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.  After running as prescribe in error message, update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24.23-generic dpkg: subprocess post-install script returned error exit status
<The_Jag> nmvictor: ok thanks anyway :)
<Cursed_Cookie> i've heard of it thiebaude
<chazco> Hi... is anyone using the solderless touchscreen for the eeepc or wind on 9.04? If so, how did you set it up (software)?
<maniel> ikonia: i just want to ask where can i find some logs because "Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.28.9-k8p.postinst line 1186." line is kinda cryptic for me and i wanna know what really happened:)
<allowoverride> anyone? suggestions?
<maniel> is that too much?:)
<superdug2> allowoverride: in a terminal run ' sudo dpkg --configure -a '
<thiebaude> Cursed_Cookie: i dont know too much about it, i dont have enough RAM to use it
<Cursed_Cookie> youtube features quite some awesome videos of parallel os switching, but from what i heard last time, i need to pay for that thing
<imi> sacarlson, look at this: http://www.kreno.be/2007/11/22/howto-ubuntu-4gb-memory-support/ -- 32 bit kernel 64GB mem support (some mem overlapping trick called PAE)
<Cursed_Cookie> lol
<allowoverride> superdug2: yep i did that, reread my post
<ikonia> maniel: I'll say it one last time - custom kernel PACAKGES are not supported here
<nmvictor> The_Jag: np, anytime remember.
<thiebaude> Cursed_Cookie: yup
<maniel> lol
<edgy> Hi, I don't see any wifi network!! I even tried iwlist scan and there is nothing!!
<Cursed_Cookie> no moneh for me :(
<zxd> Hi
<Cursed_Cookie> can't buy that thing
<eggy_> Hmm, I think this channel could do with a NO LOL rule, keeps the signal-to-noise ratio high
<allowoverride> i tried running dpgk-reconfigure -a as well, same result
<gartral_> !lol > maniel
<ubottu> maniel, please see my private message
<imi> sacarlson, what 32 bit limitation means is just you cannot see more than 4 gb of memory at once. it's like paging/swapping but is is done by overriding hardware address
<siddhartha> <Hymnosis> is there any good multi threaded download manager in ubuntu 8.04
<zxd> is it just me or the fonts inside qt3 apps aren't Hinted just AA , jaunty ubuntu
<maniel> i'm not asking about my custom kernel package but about make-kpkg and some of dpkg logs;/
<ad_> hello
<ikonia> maniel: please stop asking
<an0nymity> I am trying to use Ubuntu 9.04 on a Dimension 9150 with an ATI Radeon X300 Series display adapter.  I am able to get through the install and to the gdm login screen.  However, after I try to log on something happens to the display.  If I click and drag anywhere on the desktop it looks like i'm making a selection but it also changes the background in that selection.  If I try to open any program window, firefox, file system b
<allowoverride> Question - How do point  update-initramfs to a different kernel image
<mikechelen> siddhartha, try gnome transfer manager
<pokoloko> Is there any way to disable ipv6 on 9.04 without recompiling the kernel ?
<siddhartha> ok
<ukash> hello
<ukash> are any people form poland here?
<siddhartha> <mikechelen> ok , thankyou :)
<mikechelen> !ati | an0nymity
<ubottu> an0nymity: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nmvictor> ukash:hello
<ikonia> !pl > ukash
<ubottu> ukash, please see my private message
<an0nymity> mikechelen: thanks
<imi> so what can we say? it's time for service?
<sacarlson> ﻿pokoloko: I renamed the driver in the kernel before to disable it before but forget what the file name was
<jaber> comment je fais pour aller sur l'undernet fichtre je sais plus
<joaopinto> !fr | jabagawee
<jaber> undernet.irc
<ubottu> jabagawee: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ukash> hello are any people from Poland here?
<mikechelen> siddhartha, there are some good firefox download management addons too, such as downloadthemall
<icedwater> Hi, is there some way to do anything like tail -f on a text file located on web server?
<Cursed_Cookie> Downthemall <- good stuff
<imi> okay trying some reinstall again... :(
<ikonia> ukash: #ubuntu-pl for poland chat
<pokoloko> sacarlson: ﻿ouch
<eggy_> pokoloko: aren't they all just modules? Can't you just blacklist or remove them?
<Networkgamer> is there a general pc channel on here or can i ask a general pc question here?
<Cursed_Cookie> Downitall
<Cursed_Cookie> i forgot the exact name
<Cursed_Cookie> try searching
<mikechelen> an0nymity, if the display is having too many problems to use those menus, that can also be done from the command line
<pokoloko> eggy_:ive tried blacklisting but to no avail
<Cougarten> hi, when I install windows 7 it will overwrite my grub, right? can I prevent that or how do I recover it easily?
<guntbert> Networkgamer: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<danc> hi all, can anyone help novice user (me) with getting back css scripts for django and moinmoin? I was config django a while ago and now the admin has no gui, just plain text. Same with moinmoin. Reinstalled apache and have spent all day trying to figure out problem.
<eggy_> pokoloko: tried removing them?
<pepperjack> !fixmbr| Cougarten
<ubottu> Cougarten: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<maniel> ok, maybe diffrent question: 'apt-get upgrade' says: '1 not fully installed or removed.', i don't want to remove it or purge, how could i hack dpkg to remove this warning as the package works flawlessly?
<icedwater> Networkgamer: check the channel title... if you think it's within scope ask away. :)
<pepperjack> Cougarten: only thing you can do is overwrite again in ubuntu
<siddhartha> <mikechelen> yes, i use downloadthemall, its really very good download manager
<Networkgamer> guntbert: is there a good general pc channel, or something like a game channel
<guntbert> Networkgamer: but you can always try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikechelen> danc, try #apache
<JaneDoe> what benefit does the 64 bit version have over the 386?
<ikonia> maniel: this is about your package - PLEASE stop asking
<HalfManHalfLegen> i just installed ubuntu and it won't boot, it says could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: no such file or directory
<pokoloko> eggy_: how can i remove them, im working off of commands on forums so im not proficient in linux
<needhelp101> any1 know how to reset the graphics to default without logging into ubuntu
<pepperjack> JaneDoe: slight increase in speed maybe. not as good support for flash and stuff.  allows a single process to use more than 4 gig ram
<JaneDoe> pepperjack: k, thanks.  sounds like slim benefits at the moment
<siddhartha> <mikechelen> can i minimize "downloadthemall" to tray and open in startup
<maniel> yeah, that's why i call it 'helpful community', like bsd guys;-)
<chazco> Hi... is anyone using the solderless touchscreen for the eeepc or wind on 9.04? If so, how did you set it up (software)?
<bluephase> would anybody be able to help me get a copy of NetBeans 4.1 running on Ubuntu?  I can get the latest (6.5), but need 4.1
<aioobe> argh! I've installed nvidia-xconfig and it lists all kind of resolutions except the one I want: 1280x720  why? how do I add it? do I _really_ _still_ have to be so old-school and mess around with modelines?!
<pokoloko> eggy_: i tried this command to blacklist: sudo sh -c 'echo blacklist ipv6 >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local'
<mikechelen> siddhartha, firefox can be set to run at startup, since downloadthemall is an addon. also firefox can be configured to use different profiles
<pepperjack> JaneDoe: unless you need it there isnt a great deal of point.  it is getting really close though so is def usable
<HalfManHalfLegen> "could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: no such file or directory
<eggy_> pokoloko: there are a lot more modules, look at 'modprobe -l | grep ipv6'
<siddhartha> <mikechelen> ok
<eggy_> pokoloko: but why do you want to blacklist them?
<eggy_> pokoloko: they shouldn't be loaded anyway if you don't use them. They aren't loaded on my system
<allowoverride> I think i may have hosed up Synaptic Package Manager / aptitude... i get this error when in the gui and loading it up --  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.  After running as prescribe in error message, update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24.23-generic dpkg: subprocess post-install script returned error exit status
<adityeah> in xchat, is there a way i can list all the users in a pane
<allowoverride> basically i can not load any software up updates until i fix this..... any suggestions?
<needhelp101> any1 know how to reset my graphics, but without logging in..as its all pixels and scrambled ?
<pokoloko> My internet browsing speed is extremely slow, 9.04 uses ipv6 automaticly i think
<allowoverride> note, i do not want to use .23 kernel or higher yet...
<eggy_> pokoloko: what does 'lsmod | grep ip6' show you?
<pepperjack> adityeah: its a toolbar i believe that needs to be checked not sure though. ah wait should be already there just click and drag on rightside of windows to see it. at least in my case
<Canaen> if I'm using rsync to backup, and my current folder is empty while my backup folder has a file in it, will that file be deleted, or will it just leave it?
<adityeah> in Xchat is there any way I can see all the users in a separate window list
<mikechelen> needhelp101, use ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to another terminal
<Cursed_Cookie> needhelp101, i'm not quite sure, but i think you might be able to reset it by using a live CD, accessing your ubuntu drive, editing the files
<imi> hello
<pokoloko> eggy_: nothing
<Cursed_Cookie> and save and reboot
<mikechelen> needhelp101, then kill the x process. or hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<Cursed_Cookie> [i could be wrong]
<imi> now I booted up the amd64 install disc of ubuntu to see what happens
<Canaen> how do I hide a folder?
<imi> it can see the same amount oof memory
<ltcabral> hey, is it possible to make a macro with the command: diff -Naur benchmark.c ../hardinfo-0.5.1/benchmark.c > ../hardinfo_patch/benchmark.patch   passing the file name (benchmark in the example) as parameter?
<allowoverride> any ops in here? they usually know this stuff
<bc> jumbers: get your postfix prob solved?
<needhelp101> mikechelen:  cant get into another terminal...i cant log in, as its all scrambled even the new terminal
<imi> free -m 2913
<Pr1meHaxor> hi always my alsa-utils crash when open youtube + mp3 how i can fix it?
<guntbert> Canaen: from whom do want to hide it?
<bluephase> "The wizard cannot continue because of the following error: could not load wizard specified in /wizard.inf (104)
<bluephase> "
<allowoverride> bbiab
<bluephase> any ideas?!?
<needhelp101> Cursed_Cookie: which file would i have to edit?
<Cursed_Cookie> that, i have no idea, but i do have some recollection of it when i was searching through ubuntuforums
<eggy_> pokoloko: then no ipv6 modules are loaded
<Canaen> my self when not in sudo. Most of the files in /home are hidden under normal use, but I can select "view hidden files" to view them. I want to do that to a few more files
<Cursed_Cookie> they have it there needhelp101
<eggy_> pokoloko: don't worry about it then
<Crash1hd> Does anyone know of a good program in ubuntu that can recover deleted files on an ntfs filesystem
<Canaen> guntbert: my self when not in sudo. Most of the files in /home are hidden under normal use, but I can select "view hidden files" to view them. I want to do that to a few more files
<mint3> hi fellas.
<Cursed_Cookie> Crash1hd, Gdbnt.exe run via wineHQ might help?
<mikechelen> needhelp101, can you choose recovery mode during boot?
<needhelp101> mikechelen: yes i can
<grant__> Hello
<mint3> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<guntbert> Canaen: you would have to rename them, every file starting with a dot is "hidden"
<Canaen> gotcha
<grant__> Hello?
<dirk1> hi everyone ... my problem in 9.04 is: i got a broadcom 4315 wireless card that _alternately_ works with the proprietary driver (broadcom sta (wl)) and ndiswrapper .. runs great for a day or two with one driver... then stops working .. but can connect with the other one ... any idea?
<pokoloko> eggy_: Then i do not know why my internet speed is extremely slow in comparison to Xp
<Canaen> guntbert: would that alter filepaths that applications use? ie, might that break an application dependent on those folders?
<guntbert> Canaen: but then even from root, it is meant for convenience not for security
<mint3> ndiswraper mmm
<mikechelen> needhelp101, pick the command line option and try to fix the video settings
<nassboy> I recently upgrade my laptop (Acer Aspire 5570Z) from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04, and now it randomly locks up.  I've tried disabling DRI and desktop effects, but that doesn't seem to help
<guntbert> Canaen: is possible
<mint3> nassboy,  how do you mean it locks up ?
<nassboy> I can't move the mouse or ssh in
<Ritz> somebody help me, I try to install Ubutu pendrive as followings,   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/live-ubuntu-810-usb-persistent-install-windows/
<needhelp101> Mikechelen: i tried that first, it didnt help....if i choose the root option, and i type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would it work?
<genii> bluephase: http://www.netbeans.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=26965
<genii> Damn, left
<guntbert> Canaen: myfolder and .myfolder are regarded as different
<daworm84> hallo
<daworm84> hello
<tekteen> hi
<mikechelen> needhelp101, hopefully it will, if you can get to the command line
<Canaen> guntbert: is there any way around manually tracking down applications that depend on the folders and changing their paths?
<Crash1hd> Cursed_Cookie: hmm where would I find the file Gdbnt.exe?
<eggy_> pokoloko: neither do I. Perhaps try finding out what services are running, and what services are maybe interacting with the web
<Cursed_Cookie> umm Crash1hd
<Cursed_Cookie> i have the very earliest version,
<Cursed_Cookie> hold on
<pokoloko> eggy_: When i ' ip a | grep inet6 ' it states 'inet6 ::1/128 scope host' ~ 'inet6 fe80::21e:8cff:fe33:6671/64 scope link'  does this mean its ipv6 is not activated ?
<guntbert> Canaen: not that I know of, and *I* wouldn't bother anyway :-)
<Cursed_Cookie> or wait, i think i lost it too
<kemr> What is the terminal command to convert media? Something like ffmpeg?
<Crash1hd> Cursed_Cookie: what program is it connected to?
<Cursed_Cookie> sorry Crash1hd, you can try searching it on the net
<Cursed_Cookie> Get Data back
<Cursed_Cookie> that's the product name
<eggy_> pokoloko: I can't say with certainty, but I don't think so
<eggy_> pokoloko: or maybe, I dunno
<Crash1hd> Cursed_Cookie: ok thanks :)
<Cursed_Cookie> i'm not sure if i actually helped tho
<Cursed_Cookie> the newest GDB requires you to pay to use
<Cursed_Cookie> which sucks ~_~
<dug1> can anyone explain to me why a clean drive would register full with plenty of space? http://pastebin.com/m72ce0b4d
<eggy_> Cursed_Cookie: gdb the debugger?
<Cursed_Cookie> no wait, hold on
<pokoloko> eggy_: thanks for the help
<Cursed_Cookie> http://www.runtime.org/data-recovery-software.htm
<eggy_> That doesn't sound like typical behaviour for GNU software :)
<Cursed_Cookie> this thing
<eggy_> Oh, just Some Program
<Cursed_Cookie> yeap
<Crash1hd> Cursed_Cookie: thanks :)
<ru> ciao a tutti
<siddhartha> which is the most stable versionof ubuntu ?
<Cursed_Cookie> Hardy Heron
<Cursed_Cookie> LTS
<Cursed_Cookie> i believe
<eggy_> I guess it depends on your definition of "stable"
<maniel> may i ask about repos containing mplayer-vdpau packages or i will be noticed about that they're not supported here?:>
<siddhartha> my favourite is hardy heron
<ikonia> maniel: which repos ?
<grackner> how do i link phpadmin?
<grackner> *phpmyadmin
<dirk1> hi everyone ... my problem in 9.04 is: i got a broadcom 4315 wireless card that _alternately_ works with the proprietary driver (broadcom sta (wl)) and ndiswrapper .. runs great for a day or two with one driver... then stops working .. but can connect with the other one ... any idea?
<mabus> how do I instal a toolchain
<maniel> ikonia: i meant: if such repos exists
<maniel> [unofficially]
 * maniel hides behind a tree:>
<ikonia> maniel: you're welcome to see if anyone knows, but you won't get support for them
<glitsj16> maniel: i believe https://launchpad.net/~thefirstm/+archive/ppa has mplayer with vdpau support, at least for jaunty
<SuperguyA1> Hey, I had an upgrade fail (8.10 -> 9.04) due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/370741 and the dist upgrade window won't go away (and has no option to close) is there something smarter to do then just kill it?
<crash_dummy> does anyone have experience using ubuntu 9 and slamr. For some reason slamr is not creating /dev/slamr0 even though it is running in dmesg
<Jordan_U> dirk1: How does it stop working? Can you not scan for networks or just not connect? Any errors ( possibly in dmesg ) ?
<cgs_bob_> hello all.  can anyone tell me if there is a command that reports which command is accessing the internet?
<n8tuser> cgs_bob_-> netstat -a
<nmvictor> superguyA1:wanna kill it or do otherwise to it?
<FPSDavid> How do i format a linux-formatted drive in ubuntu?
<n8tuser> FPSDavid-> sudo fdisk
<nassboy> I recently upgrade my laptop (Acer Aspire 5570Z) from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04, and now it randomly locks up.  I've tried disabling DRI and desktop effects, but that doesn't seem to help
<ltcabral> to use make distclean, the Makefile must have distclean option?
<dirk1> Jordan_U: it shows different networks .. says that the driver fails to associate .. asks for wpa pass a few times, then just times out
<nmvictor> FPSDavid:get gnome format,thats for gnome
<dirk1> Jordan_U: when i try to connect that is
<SuperguyA1> nmvictor: I could kill it, not sure if there is a better recovery
<dirk1> Jordan_U: switching to the other driver, the same credentials are just accepted without problems
<SuperguyA1> nmvictor: Never had an ubuntu upgrade go cleanly. Everything else works just stellar
<ManDay> 2nd time ubuntu here i go
<Jordan_U> SuperguyA1: Have you tried ctrl+c in the terminal ( the "details" menu within update-manager )
<siddhartha> n ubuntu 8.04 , empathy can not find backend protocol for empathy
<nmvictor> superguyA1:dont think their is too,have you tried upgrading from the alternate CD install?
<ManDay> I just freshly installed the netbook remix on my asus eee 1000h but from time to time, after logging in, only the background appears and nothing happens
<ManDay> right click menu works
<ManDay> but thats all
<Jordan_U> dirk1: I know that ndiswrapper often conflics with the b43 drivers if both are loaded at the same time, have you tried blacklisting ndiswrapper and if so do you still get the same failures?
<SuperguyA1> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<holotone> his bug report lists a fix for running my graphics via UXA that will stop the intermittent freezups it causes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/compiz/+bug/359392/+viewstatus . The proposed solution is to increase the virtual framebuffer size - Does anyone know how to do that or how high I should set it?
<SuperguyA1> nmvictor: I could just reinstall (I was smart enough this time to seperately partition my home dir.
<Jordan_U> SuperguyA1: np :)
<ManDay> After logging in the desktop background appears but nothing else happens - does that sound familar to anyone?
<SkamanSam> hello, all!
<pokoloko> Anyone else have problems with unbearably slow internet in 9.04 compared to windows ?
<nmvictor> SuperguyA1:thats an opton too,a better one i think...
<felixsulla> Where is a good tutorial site for reading about interpreting the drwxrwxrwx in a ls -l and using chown?
<SkamanSam> pokoloko: sounds like a driver problem
<SkamanSam> pokoloko: tried using ndiswrapper?
<edwardevans> Hello everyone!  Does anyone know how to fix the video problems on Firefox?
<pokoloko> SkamanSam: no dont know how to use it
<dirk1> Jordan_U: i checked, only one of them (either the proprietary wl driver or ndiswrapper) is loaded at a time .. strange is that it just stops working suddenly .. and even after reboot i cant use the prior driver until switching to the other one it seems
<ManDay> anyone?
<nmvictor> edwardevans:here,whats the problem?
<Jordan_U> holotone: The virtual size fixes the *EXA* bug, IIRC if you are using UXA you are probably experiencing a different bug, try switching back to EXA ( you can remove your xorg.conf to make everything default or just the Accelmethod option ) and try the package from jaunty-proposed
<ManDay> drivin me nuts that
<ManDay> can do anything
<SkamanSam> pokoloko: apt-get install ndiswrapper, and use the windows drivers
<ManDay> it simply dopesnt happen
<edwardevans> nmvictor:  some videos, particularly wmv files, will not play
<edwardevans> nmvictor:  getting a black screen, or scrambled
<fer-bombo> mviktor: VLC loads wmv
<ManDay> After logging in the desktop background appears but nothing else happens - does that sound familar to anyone?
<joanki123> .
<holotone> Jordan_U: Oooh, that's an important distinction - Thanks! You say there's a newer UXA package that fixes the intermittent freezes? I'd reeeally like to get UXA working one way or another as it improves my veeeeery laggy compiz performance immensely
<nmvictor> edwardevans?you have the wmv plugin installed in firefox?
<SkamanSam> pokoloko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ManDay> can someone tell me where is stored whether to use the NETBOOK desktop scheme or default?
<Canaen> I have an external hdd. Should and could I upgrade it to ext4 along with my system?
<edwardevans> nmvictor:  I have VLC and Totem loaded
<skybound> join #g++
<sim-value> #ubuntu-offtopic
<sim-value> sry
<edwardevans> VLC gives me picture with no controls.  Totem give me nothing
<pokoloko> SkamanSam: im connecting to the internet via ethernet
<Jordan_U> dirk1: By reboot do you mean shutdown and startup, often with hardware a reboot and a shutdown and startup are not the same. It may be that the card itself is for some reason getting into a bad state that is reset by the other driver trying to re-initialize the card, if so then a shutdown + startup should have the same effect as switching drivers ( usefull to debug the problem, not as a final solution obviously :)
<nmvictor> edwardevans?maybe you just need the particular wmc plugins in firefox.i have them in mine
<ManDay> anyone?
<ManDay> jeez
<nmvictor> edwardevans:and everythings perfect
<felixsulla> How do you refer to current user in a chmod command?
<bluegoon> Hey guys
<bluegoon> My power supply pics up noise for a bit, then goes back silent...
<edwardevans> nmvictor:  let me give cleaning out all plugins and reloading a try
<Jordan_U> holotone: No, there is an updated intel package which sets the virtual size higher, UXA is just generally new and buggy code right now so your UXA crashes could be caused by any number of bugs
<bluegoon> anyone ever experienced that?
<sim-value> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cursed_Cookie> bluegoon,
<Cursed_Cookie> you need to clean them up
<Cursed_Cookie> especially the fan bearings
<SkamanSam> anyone know why I can't install ubuntu from a usb drive onto another usb drive?
<SkamanSam> it says /cdrom needs to be unmounted
<guntbert> felixsulla: read man chmod (I believe there is no shortcut for "current user", but...)
<bluegoon> thanks, went to offtopic for that one.
<ienorand> SkamanSam: what are you using?
<pokoloko> SkamanSam: ethernet should be working perfectly i didnt have the problem in 8.10
<holotone> Jordan_U: Thanks for the info - Does the updated package improve EXA performance? Can you tell me where / how to upgrade?
<nmvictor> felixsulla:chmod stands for change mod usually to change file properties,if you wanna see the current user just type who at the terminal.I think you would better in #bash
<SkamanSam> pokoloko: 8.10
<SuperguyA1> guntbert: felixsulla: could use `whoami` in place of the name depending on the shell
<nmvictor> edwardevans:ok
<felixsulla> Thanks all
<ienorand> SkamanSam: I meant, liveusb?
<dirk1> Jordan_U: yes, shutdown and startup again ... unfortunately that doesnt have any effect .. if the same driver gets loaded (even put it in /etc/modules to make sure it does), it results in the same => not working. only switching drivers seems to solve it ... do accesspoints/routers possibly .. dunno .. blacklist a card/driver/auth method? accesspoint is set to use wpa/wpa2 personal (which says to accept both) .. and one driver uses wpa 
<SkamanSam> ienorand: yeah
<guntbert> SuperguyA1: good point, thx - felixsulla mind the ` marks (not ')
<Jordan_U> holotone: No, the updated package probably won't help EXA performance
<holotone> Jordan_U: Darn - UXA makes my computer + compiz usable again; Suppose I'll just wait for an update to that. Thanks for all your help!
<multi_io> I thought Ubuntu 9.04's installer recognizes existing LVM volumes and lets me assign filesystem branches to them?
<ienorand> SkamanSam: And you're installing to the right usb stick? (You might try unmounting the usb stick then, might be a misformulation...)
<HalfManHalfLegen> how do i install ubuntu to my external hardrive? it isn't recognising the drive long enough to finish the install, it starts to go, but then it says it can't read it.
<niksnaks> how should i partition 2x 30GB ssd for maximum performance and space usage optimization with jaunty? i think i will have /home in regular hdd
<niksnaks> and /boot is on usb key
<Jordan_U> holotone: If you want to use UXA, you could try the latest upstream intel drivers which may be more, or less stable with UXA than the current ones
<SuperguyA1> niksnaks: performance aside I generally partition everything not part of the os seperately in case the os gets corrupted I can just reinstall it and not lose my data
<holotone> Jordan_U: How would I go about upgrading to the latest upstream intel drivers?
<ienorand> SkamanSam: From just that message it sounds as though it might think you're installing *to* the usb you are booting from...
<allowoverride> I think i may have hosed up Synaptic Package Manager / aptitude... i get this error when in the gui and loading it up --  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.  After running as prescribe in error message, update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24.23-generic dpkg: subprocess post-install script returned error exit status
<SuperguyA1> niksnaks: things like /cvs /home /var
<multi_io> does Ubuntu 9.04's installer recognize existing LVM volumes and let me assign filesystem branches to them?
<Flannel> multi_io: the alternate installer will let you install on LVM, desktop still doesn't, as far as I'm aware.
<niksnaks> SuperguyA1: you think it would be beneficial to have ssd1 with / and ssd2 with /usr for example? or maybe separate /var for ssd1 or ssd2 too?
<niksnaks> and what about /tmp
<Jordan_U> holotone: Follow these instructions to try the packages with the proposed EXA fix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed , and this PPA for the latest upstream packages but note they are not supported: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<SkamanSam> ienorand: nope. if the usb is mounted, it says i need to umount /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdb2, and /cdrom
<allowoverride> How do i get update-initramfs to point to CURRENTLY running kernel?
<theacolyte> So I changed the port that sshd listens on in /etc/ssh/sshd.config and restarted SSH, but as far as I can tell it's not working
<ManDay> whats the weirdo root kernel parameter ubuntu has there?
<SkamanSam> ienorand: /cdrom points to the liveusb i am using
<Diogo667> how to make directories writeble with chmod
<HalfManHalfLegen> how do i install ubuntu to my external hardrive? it isn't recognising the drive long enough to finish the install, it starts to go, but then it says it can't read it.
<FPSDavid> ok hi
<Jordan_U> theacolyte: Not working in what way? Not listening on the new port, still listening on the 22?
<allowoverride> ?
<julian_> anyone has high cpu rates by firefox too on ubuntu? it eats up to 70% but with 3 open tabs its at 30% cpu usage
<kmdm> Diogo667: chmod u+w directory
<kmdm> Diogo667: to make the directory writeable by the owner
<nmvictor> allowoverride:what are you trying to install?
<Jordan_U> ManDay: It uses a UUID instead of /dev/sdXX
<ienorand> SkamanSam: ah, right... but can't you just ignore that and carry on, (I think you can...)
<Jordan_U> !uuid | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dtchen> allowoverride: it does by default, but you can force it with -k
<Diogo667> this is to make a directory writable for web browse configuration
<FPSDavid> i just tried to format a HD using fdisk and after i deleted and created new partitions, it said "Failed to mount "41G Volume".: org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-fixed auth_admin_keep_always <-- (action, result)". What the hell is that/what do i do now?
<allowoverride> nmvictor: anything really, thats the issue, i cant load anything with synaptic until this is fixed
<pepperjack> FPSDavid: fdisk partitions but does not format
<SkamanSam> ienorand: the installer won't let me - it's what is giving me the option to continue or go back - and both take me to the same place
<kmdm> Diogo667: Either chown the directory to www-data, or do o+w
<holotone> Jordan_U: Ah, excellent, thanks!
<allowoverride> im not asking how to load software, but that issue i stated above
<gartral_> anyone here good with vlm? i want to stream my music from desktop to client over ine
<Jordan_U> holotone: np :)
<gartral_> inet
<siddhartha> empathy is not working in ubuntu 8.04
<pepperjack> FPSDavid: either use sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sd<whaever> or just use gparted for a gui tool
<pepperjack> FPSDavid: make sure you sudo fdisk -l and know the right partition
<FPSDavid> pepperjack: then what am i supposed to do? once i hit W to write, thats when the error popped up
<pepperjack> FPSDavid: is it mounted?
<siddhartha> i can not able to login to my yahoo or google account through empathy
<ienorand> SkamanSam: I remember that, I think I managed to get though it somehow when I did the same thing...
<FPSDavid> pepperjack: not mounted, it failed to mount after i hit W
<theacolyte> Jordan_U: one sec
<nmvictor> sorry,no idea.but im closely following this,i think their is something i can give on the way.
<gartral_> anyone here good with vlm? i want to stream my music from desktop to client over inet?
<theacolyte> Jordan_U: If I telnet to localhost on 22200, openssh_server is listening, I just can't SSH to it
<HalfManHalfLegen> ubuntu stops recognising my hardrive during install, why?
<ransom> i'm running 9.04 Desktop edition on an Eee PC 701.  Sometimes when windows are too big, i can't see the bottom.  I try to hold down alt and move the window but it won't move past the top taskbar.  Is there a configuration for moving windows past the taskbar at the top?
<FPSDavid> pepperjack: this is the guide i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267869
<Jordan_U> theacolyte: What happens when you try?
<theacolyte> Jordan_U: connection reset by peer
<theacolyte> that's *from* localhost
<A99> Hi guys! What could be a problem with fonts? Screenshot: http://smages.com/i/57/49/57495a1e219eb990b2c0e858612847c5.png
<theacolyte> I'm reading that a reboot may be in order
<theacolyte> Seems a little extreme though
<Alexx> What does chmod mean ?
<A99> (in windows everything looks fine)
<theacolyte> I May just do it though
<theacolyte> in fact, brb
<HalfManHalfLegen> how do i install ubuntu as just a command line, no gui
<Veinor> A99: What's the problem exactly? I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be looking for.
<SkamanSam> ienorand: for some miraculous reason, it seems to be working now - still don't know what happened
<nmvictor> Alexx: change mod,used for changing/setting file properties.check with #bash for details
<hatter243> HalfManHalfLegen, install Server version
<styx> Alexx: chmod chanches the rights a file has
<HalfManHalfLegen> ty hatter243
<Alexx> aw okay thanks
<genii> Alexx: chmod  means "change mode bits" . These are settings on every file and directory which indicate read/write/execute values for groups/users etc
<Jordan_U> ransom: Yes, if you are using compiz you can change it in ccsm, for metacity you can change it but I don't remember where off hand
<A99> Veinor, that how it must look (if you have right fonts): http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/i_am_insane/37996/
<SWAT> At boot I get a 'no block device found' and after booting through it and manually mounting the mounts, 'dmraid -s' gives me an 'ERROR: pdc: identifying /dev/sda, magic_0.....". I removed a hardware RAID set, on there which no system partitions. How can I get the sda disk out of the dmraid config?
<FloSoft`> hiho i tried to update my jaunty to karmic but I get an update-error, should i "nopaste" the log file so someone can look at it?
<Jordan_U> !minimal | HalfManHalfLegen
<ubottu> HalfManHalfLegen: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<allowoverride> when trying to run synaptic, i keep getting this error:   E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<allowoverride> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<A99> (look at comments above topic)
<allowoverride> yes i ran it manually
<ienorand> SkamanSam: Yea, I just tried both options and slid by it somehow, It was very badly formulated that dialogue box.
<Jordan_U> FloSoft`: #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<HalfManHalfLegen> Jordan_U: that can run everything normally
<HalfManHalfLegen> ?
<Veinor> A99: Try installing the packate msttcorefonts
<Jordan_U> HalfManHalfLegen: I am not sure whar you mean
<styx> <Alexx> What does chmod mean ?
<styx> --> bergman (i=bman@c-4d7ae655.032-329-74686e1.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se) has joined #ubuntu
<styx> <Alexx> What does chmod mean ?
<styx> --> bergman (i=bman@c-4d7ae655.032-329-74686e1.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se) has joined #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> styx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allowoverride> it points to /boot/......newerkernel, for which i do not want to run, this happened when i did updates, i did NOT select any new kernel images, or sources, but i did update apt and synaptic
<FPSDavid> hey bc, you around?
<A99> Veinor, I copied all *.ttf from mine windows/Fonts directory.
<SkamanSam> ienorand: it could have been caused by my USB drive or other hardware... strange
<FloSoft`> Jordan_U: okay thanks
<Veinor> nTry doing it anyway, there might be an extra bit of setup necessary
<HalfManHalfLegen> Jordan_U: what i mean, is that it has the same compaibility for programs that normal ubuntu server would have
<Jordan_U> HalfManHalfLegen: Normal Ubuntu server doesn't install a GUI by default
<vertix> can someone help me out with weird boot problem of kernel not being able to mount a root filesystem even though it is clean and is there in the right place?
<Jordan_U> HalfManHalfLegen: If you want Ubuntu Server just install from the Server install CD
<allowoverride> How do i get update-initramfs to point to CURRENTLY running kernel?
<DubLo7> Does the default Ubuntu live CD contain compiz + beryl??
<HalfManHalfLegen> Jordan_U: thats not what im asking... let me rephrase.... can i run an ircd on the ubuntu minimal
<sebsebseb> DubLo7: no
<A99> Veinor, still same :(
<multi_io> Flannel: "alternate installer" = a text-based one that I can choose during live cd boot?
<Veinor> After closing and opening firefox?
<A99> Yes.
<DubLo7> sebsebseb: Thank you
<Veinor> hmm
<SkamanSam> DubLo7: it has special effects, much like beryl, in the Appearance control
<sebsebseb> DubLo7:  maybe basic compiz graphic effects  are on the live cd to,  but if that was the case you would have to re boot anyway, so that woudn't exaclty work
<q_> multi_io: it's a seperate CD
<A99> I even did "killall firefox"in console
<multi_io> q_: oh...
<HalfManHalfLegen> Jordan_U: thats not what im asking... let me rephrase.... can i run an ircd on the ubuntu minimal
<sebsebseb> DubLo7: there's a advanced settings manager for full compiz effects.   beryl was a port of compiz, but it became one again,  so beryl  is no longer made
<daworm84> I have a problem with my dvb-t card. I follow the tutorial exactly <http://mcentral.de/wiki/index.php5/Installation_Guide>. And all steps are well done! But I doest have a /dev/dvb file or directory. dmesg show me my tv-card after plugging in. the modules dvb_core and em28xx_dvb and dependent are still loaded but kaffeine do not show my a dvb device. the tool dvbscan reports "Failed to open frontend". can anyone help?
<FPSDavid> i just tried to format a HD using fdisk and after i deleted (d) and created new (n) partitions and hit write (w), it said "Failed to mount "41G Volume".: org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-fixed auth_admin_keep_always <-- (action, result)". What the hell is that/what do i do now?
<Alexx> Can someone tell me what "(arguements to site command)" means ?
<sebsebseb> DubLo7: port?  I meant fork
<Jordan_U> HalfManHalfLegen: Yes, All of the versions of Ubuntu are the same "OS" with different packages installed by default, if you install ircd it will automatically also install anything that ircd needs, no matter what version of Ubuntu ( default set of packages ) you start with
<SkamanSam> FPSDavid: try again
<HalfManHalfLegen> Jordan_U: thanks
<FPSDavid> SkamanSam: why would it be any different?
<Jordan_U> HalfManHalfLegen: np
<GoldenT> Hello!
<multi_io> q_: is the disk self-contained or do I need the normal Ubuntu live CD too?
<Veinor> A99: Do you have the Arial font on your computer right now? I mean, try picking it in openoffice or gedit or something
<DubLo7> Well I'm trying to show someone some eye candy on Linux. They think it's all terminal based because I rarely leave bash
<SkamanSam> FPSDavid: in order to mount, it has to have a filesystem on it
<GoldenT> Uh. I was wondering if theres something to fix my keyboard
<GoldenT> I cant type the question mark button
<sebsebseb> DubLo7: I see, well the  Elive CD could be useful
<sebsebseb> DubLo7: yeah check that out
<Titan8990> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<GoldenT> nor could I type the backslash
<sierinjs> i think my init.d is full of crap, can i delete some entries of it? ;D
<SkamanSam> FPSDavid: mkfs.ext3 </dev/hda> or whatever fdisk says the partition is
<FPSDavid> SkamanSam: i was just following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267869 it says to hit w, then make the filesystem
<q_> multi_io: it's self contained. it just misses the live desktop and includes more features (like encrypting /home/ very nice)
<A99> Veinor, yes I do :s
<Veinor> weird
<Veinor> Reboot I guess? :/
<vertix> anybody around knows about boot issues with IDE and SCSI drives installed and separate /boot partitions?
<onEdge> hi all. I am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on another machine...I am trying to find a place that talks about whole disk encryption. My company wants all hard disks encrypted...joy. the only references I can find are from fiesty....is there a better way now in 9.04?
<SkamanSam> FPSDavid: mkfs makes the filesystem
<Slart> DubLo7: we don't need people that think eyecandy is great.. we need people that think writing drivers are awesome.. have any friends like that? ;)
<Veinor> I dunno what it could be
<A99> With reboot you mean Ctrl+Alt+Backspace? :)
<Veinor> Killing X? That would work.
<sebsebseb> DubLo7: heh maybe show them KDE4,  KD3 as well even,  Gnome,  Xubuntu.  you get the idea?   a  OS X like dock,  cario dock   avant window manger etc.
<gartral_> anyone here good with vlm? i want to stream my music from desktop to client over inet?
<oluu> what does the "basic ubuntu server" package contain thats avaliable during the minimal cd installation?
<A99> btw, Veinor, how to make conky launch at startup?
<FPSDavid> SkamanSam: well how do i get out of fdisk then? if i exit, it wont make the changes, right?
<Slart> !session | A99
<DubLo7> If you have the specs I could probably do it.  I work with lots of firmware engineers
<ubottu> A99: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<felixsulla> When using ssh from command line, how do you say what port you want?
<STEPPOR> hi, need some help. anyone there?
<Jordan_U> FPSDavid: You might want to use gparted, it's graphical so it's much easier and probably won't run into the same problem ( I think a bad Apparmor profile ) with it.
<Veinor> felixsulla: ssh -p port whatever
<ManDay> i run the netbook ubuntu and the popups and windows are somewhat embedded in the screen with no titlebar and such
<ManDay> thats very annoying
<SkamanSam> gartral_: use a web-based solution, like jinzora or MPD
<Slart> felixsulla: man ssh doesn't tell you? I think it's either ssh 192.168.0.1:5000 or ssh 192.168.0.1 5000
<ManDay> can you change it?
<DubLo7> I have written keyboard drivers but lately my stuff is tcp servers in python
<FPSDavid> Jordan_U: i dont have gparted installed, nor network access
<sebsebseb> DubLo7: a few desktop enivonrments and window managers to choose from, and then acstaul eye candy stuff.   so if you want to show  good graphical stuff, there is loads of it
<multi_io> q_: thanks, does it also still do the nice hardware aut0-detection that the live desktop cd installer does?
<A99> ok I am rebooting.
<Jordan_U> FPSDavid: Do you have an Ubuntu LiveCD ?
<FPSDavid> Jordan_U: yeah
<A99> mhm. Ctrl Alt Bs doesn't works in 9.04, wtf? :s
<STEPPOR> hi, got a problem; I just updated my ubuntu from 8.10 to 9.04. but now i can't watch movies anymore :/
<daworm84> have anyone some DVB TV expierence?
<Jordan_U> FPSDavid: It's on the LiveCD
<DubLo7> Awesome ... I've got a list.  I'll check out what's available.
<Slart> !dontzap | A99
<FPSDavid> Jordan_U: well no, i have a Mythbuntu live cd
<ubottu> A99: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<q_> multi_io: I think under the hood everything is at least as good as from the live CD
<A99> STEPPOR, check your codecs
<sebsebseb> A99: yes Xorg removed that
<sebsebseb> A99: there's a way to add it back
<sebsebseb> anyone got link for that?
<A99> ok I disabled it
<A99> thanks Slart :)
<A99> meh.
<Jordan_U> FPSDavid: It's probably there too
<A99> Still does not works
<FloodBot1> A99: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vertix> anybody knows about boot issues with mixed IDE/SCSI configurations and problems mounting the root filesystem?
<FPSDavid> Jordan_U: you think it'd be on the 9.04 live CD if its not in the 8.10 install?
<Jordan_U> FPSDavid: On standard Ubuntu it's on the LiveCD but not the install because people tend to need to do partitioning when / before installing but not often afterward
<SuperguyA1> vertix: I haven't had a problem.
<HalfManHalfLegen> Jordan_U: i just type cli at the command line to install it?
<FPSDavid> Jordan_U: alright i'll go check
<vertix> SuperguyA1, well I do, for some reason it does not like to mount the root file system when grub boots, even though kernel starts booting
<A99> Veinor, Xserver restard didn't fixed it
<Veinor> well I dunno then :/
<A99> + conky didn't started but it was in Startup Apps :|
<Veinor> Is the conky box checked?
<A99> yes
<STEPPOR> hi, got a problem; I just updated my ubuntu from 8.10 to 9.04. but now i can't watch movies anymore :/ If I want to open a movie with VLC media player, a window of the player is opening but after one second it closes :S
<Dante123> hi all, I find that on ubuntu 9.04 when I move the volume slider it actually moves the front mic volume volume control panel.  Something wrong.  Help?
<A99> STEPPOR, change rendering method
<Veinor> A99: is there a process named conky?
<SuperguyA1> vertix: is on of them on an add on card? (raid) could it be a driver issue?
<A99> Veinor, no, there wasn't
<vertix> SuperguyA1, did grub swap your IDE and SCSI drives?
<Veinor> weird
<Canaen> how do I give nautilus root?
<A99> Maybe it was started befrore gnome so it got killed?
<what_if> I cannot read the "documents and settings" folder in Vista from Ubuntu 9.04. What could the problem be ?
<pepperjack> Canaen: gksudo nautlius
<Dante123> sorry, it moves the front mic slider on the volume control panel.  That aint right?  What am I doing wrong?  Could it be front header panel?
<SuperguyA1> vertix: not sure. Unfortunately I've migrated off all the ide
<A99> you must read Users not Documents and Settings.
<pepperjack> Canaen: or well as long as you spell it right :)
<daworm84> does anyone use kaffeine with dvb?
<vertix> SuperguyA1, nope both drives are on-board
<moljac024> any dwm users here ?
<Guest247> Does anyone know how to get a vista like glass window decorations without compiz?
<zloog> gnome is like notepad but for lunix
<ubuntu> 765r 6e89
<Guest247> Or beryl
<sebsebseb> STEPPOR: hummmm  maybe  since you ran out of space on /    or maybe the hidden .folder stuff for vlc went bad
<Veinor> A99: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-386078.html
<ubuntu> chopelo
<A99> Thanks Veinor.
<vertix> i've spent a week trying to boot ubuntu and even reinstalled it again, but it does not want to mount the root
<ubuntu> habla español
<STEPPOR> sebsebseb it's not especially VLC media player, the problem still exists with all other players (e.g Totem, MPlayer)
<sebsebseb> !es |  ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ienorand> zloog: that makes no sence...
<sebsebseb> STEPPOR: oh codecs
<sebsebseb> STEPPOR: try this     sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vertix> and this chan looks like a huge garbage dump
<vertix> what a pisser
<sinsun> My computer is Asus A8M laptop, I can't make my audio on
<dtchen> sinsun: pastebin the output from "amixer -Dhw:0"
<loquitus> How do I restart the inetd daemon in Ubunty Jaunty?
<gartral_> !info jinora
<ubottu> Package jinora does not exist in intrepid
<gartral_> !info jinzora
<ubottu> Package jinzora does not exist in intrepid
<gartral_> !info MPD
<ubottu> Package MPD does not exist in intrepid
<ienorand> vertix: you don't _have_ to spend the night here... :P
<Flannel> multi_io: The alternate installer is a separate CD.  The Desktop CD has the liveCD, the alternate CD is just an installer (and yes, it's text based)
<gartral_> SkamanSam: neither seem too exist
<sinsun> dtchen: http://dpaste.com/43504/
<vertix> ienorand, well, i know what to do with my nights and the last thing i need right now is a smart fart advice
<pIsIq> hello how can i find out my loopback ip ?
<Slart> pIsIq: 127.0.0.1 ?
<ManDay> how do i shut down ubuntu??
<dtchen> sinsun: please raise the volumes of 'Master' and 'PCM'
<pepperjack> pIsIq: sudo ifconfig
<tonyyarusso> ManDay: sudo shutdown -h now, generally
<dtchen> sinsun: try 90% for both
<ManDay> lol
<Slart> ManDay: sudo halt, sudo shutdown now, or click the little green button thingy
<ManDay> u know what i mean
<q_> ManDay : press your power button (if you have no veeeeery old compter)
<onEdge> looks like whole disk encryption is out and /home /tmp and swap encryption is in....
<tonyyarusso> Clearly we don't if that wasn't the answer you wanted.
<ManDay> in the gui there is only "logout" and "switch user"
<Slart> ManDay: sorry.. sudo shutdown -h now
<pIsIq> ManDay: i just put a router and now my ip changed and my domain redirect ip is not working anymore
<pIsIq> so i need to find out my ip so i can put my website back
<Slart> pIsIq: go to http://www.whatismyip.com
<Slart> pIsIq: and you're not really looking for your loopback ip.. you're probably looking for your external ip
<pIsIq> well that ip from whatismyip.com if i open it in a webbrowser doesnt work, but localhost works
<Jordan_U> pIsIq: If the problem started when you added a router then you probably need to use port forewarding
<pIsIq> so its not the ip that i need
<tonyyarusso> pIsIq: Yes it is.  You just don't have port forwarding configured in your router.
<pIsIq> how can i do that?
<Dante123> hi all, just installed ubuntu 9.04 and when I move the volume slider, it actually moves the front mic volume slider on the main control panel.  Very weird.  Any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> pIsIq: http://www.portforward.com/, iirc
<sinsun> dtchen: no sound
<Jordan_U> pIsIq: http://portforward.com/
<sinsun> dtchen: still no sound
<ienorand> vertix: sorry if it's been asked before: tried doing some fscking? (but I guess you've reformated it anyways...)
<pepperjack> Dante123: just run alsamixer in terminal :)
<A99> how to know which application is preventing unmount?
<sinsun> back
<tonyyarusso> A99: 'fuser' can help (sometimes)
<allowoverride> dtchen what is the syntax to force it,,
<Slart> A99: lsof might work.. use with filtering
<evanrmurphy> Hi all, quick question: is there any way to make the FUSA ignore applications like Pidgin and Empathy? I'd prefer it remain just for shutting down and switching users than try to integrate my IM presence status. Thanks in advance!
<evanrmurphy> P.S. I
<evanrmurphy> 'm using Jaunty
<saera> hi i just got a weird error [1.440126 kernal panic not syncing vfs: unable to mount root on an unknown block 0.0]
<dtchen> -kfoo, where foo == string for desired (uname -r)
<dtchen> ^ allowoverride
<jatt> hi, I am using powertop and it suggests:
<jatt> Suggestion: Disable 'hal' from polling your cdrom with:
<jatt> hal-disable-polling --device /dev/cdrom
<jatt> how can I make that change permanent? is there any hal configuration file for it?
<Slart> jatt: not everything powertop suggests works in ubunut.. some of the stuff isn't even needed
<Dante123> pepperjack I did and moving the volume slider moves the alsamixer front mic slider.  But it should really move the master volume slider (not a mic one)
<loquitus> Is Jaunty using inetd to support things like telnet, tftp, ftp, etc? I can't seem to find any inetd file in /etc/init.d
<allowoverride> dtchen: i just read your -k force dpgk command
<allowoverride> i was wondering what the syntax is
<dtchen> sinsun: wget -O ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<allowoverride> im trying to How do i get update-initramfs to point to CURRENTLY running kernel?
<A99> no one is using it
<A99> o_O
<allowoverride> no one seems to know at present
<sinsun> dtchen: thx, it works now
<A99> Sorry, could not display all the contents of "disk": Transport endpoint is not connected
<Slart> jatt: you can put the command in a script and run it at boot if you want
<Slart> !boot | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bigsmoke> Hi ! XD
<hrafnmar> hello!
<kmdm> allowoverride: -k `uname -r` ?
<allowoverride> hmm
<evanrmurphy> This is an appropriate channel to ask my question, correct?
<bigsmoke> xD
<bigsmoke> yeah
<bigsmoke> i dunno which question it is
<saera> ubuntulog: sara
<bigsmoke> but yes
<coolkourt> Good afternoon, are there any good notepad+ like editors with ftp?
<saera> ubuntulog: !sara
<dtchen> sinsun: what works?
<loquitus> How do I enable telnet in Jaunty?
<ienorand> evanrmurphy: it is yes, hang on....
<YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY> joan?
<hrafnmar> I just lost my sound and don't know what to do. Can anyone help me?
<sinsun> dtchen: new driver solve the problem
<jatt> Slart: thanks, I'm just starting to use it. Why don't the powertop's suggestions apply to ubuntu?
<evanrmurphy> ienorand: Thank you.
<dtchen> hrafnmar: wget -O ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<dtchen> sinsun: ok, good
<akravets> hello
<Guest247> Does anyone know how I could get glass-like window decorations without compiz?
<YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY> joan joan joan joan joan joan
<sebsebseb> coolkourt: with FTP hummmm  I wonder if there is anything.   gedit  like notepad,  kate like notepad,   Emacs  powerful software, more for proggramming, but maybe for that one.    vi and stuff command line
<sysdoc> coolkourt, take a look at Kate
<sebsebseb> sysdoc: Kate can upload to FTP?
<Arquis_Br> Emerald?
<Slart> jatt: I didn't say they were all bad.. some are... many are good
<bigsmoke> WTF?!
<jcapinc> alright I am having this weird issue, I will be online browsing and all of the sudden certain websites that should be there are not, I get a "host not found" error, as If I am disconnected from the internet.  I know its not the website because this happens often with Google even.  So I run a ping for google.com for 100 then 1000 counts and it turns out about 60% of packets dont make it back from pinging.  The bizarre thing Is I am l
<jcapinc> istening to internet radio the whole time and it does not even hickup.  Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Guest247: You can use KDE's kwin
<coolkourt> ok, could ifind those within the add/remove programs in 9.04?
<buchho> how i can burn repository in dvds?
<Guest247> And that will work on gnome?
<bigsmoke> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<dminus> jcapinc: sounds like DNS problem
<akravets> when I connect to windows machine using gnome-rdp everything works, but using Remote Desktop Viewer gives me error "Connection to host was closed." Any ideas?
<YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY> JJJJJJJJJJ
<YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY> xd
<bigsmoke> xD
<buchho> ?
<bigsmoke> jaja
<YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY> juanitoo jones
<sebsebseb> coolkourt: probably, but   it's better to use synaptic package manager instead or  even better to install stuff via the command line if you know it's name
<YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY> x
<YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY> d
<FloodBot1> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bigsmoke> WRD
<jcapinc> dminus, I would agree but I have no idea from who
<bigsmoke> dime
<FloodBot1> bigsmoke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jatt> Slart: I see. Thanks I will try to run the suggested command line from a script at boot time then.
<YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY> hay deberes pa mañana?
<loquitus> Can somebody help me? I can't seem to figure out if inetd is installed on Ubuntu
<bigsmoke> xD
<sebsebseb> coolkourt: kate is also a KDE app so it will put on some other programs,  assuming you have no KDE stuff already installed
<jcapinc> dminus, I am out of my league there, do you have any suggestions?
<Dante123> sorry, the system froze (again a problem specific to 9.04 as I never had this issue before).  Why would volume slider in panel move the front mic volume on the volume alsa mixer ????/
<coolkourt> just 9.04 UNR, im on an aspire one
<WMP> hi
<dminus> jcapinc: look in /etc/resolv.conf
<Guest247> Does kwin work on gnome?
<sebsebseb> coolkourt: the netbook version?
<WMP> how to change drivers to scanner in 9.04 ?
<allowoverride> dtchen: can i pm you with my error?
<coolkourt> yes
<bigsmoke> wenooo
<sebsebseb> coolkourt: how much space do you haev for programs?
<coolkourt> 10gigs
<bigsmoke> ...
<dminus> jcapinc: your DNS resolvers are the "nameserver 1.2.3.4" lines
<akravets> since channel was flooded, I'll repeat:  when I connect to windows machine using gnome-rdp everything works, but using Remote Desktop Viewer gives me error "Connection to host was closed." Any ideas?
<gartral_> SkamanSam: neither seem too exist
<coolkourt> my xp recovery crashed
<jcapinc> yea, I only have one, its the router
<jcapinc> 192.169.1.1
<YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY> ya estas verde?
<YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY> xd
<bigsmoke> chocapic
<bigsmoke> si
<sebsebseb> coolkourt: ok  should be fine then.  gedit is the text editor  by defualt in ubuntu no ftp.   kate I don't think can do it. let's see
<bigsmoke> como heineken
<dminus> jcapinc: thats probably the issue right there... routers don't do DNS well
<bigsmoke> xD
<FloodBot1> bigsmoke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY> pos me sales negro nene
<dminus> that is, local crap routers
<dtchen> allowoverride: sure, but i am fairly busy ATM and may not respond immediately
<bigsmoke> heinekeeeen
<ienorand> evanrmurphy: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1129629.html << does that instruction work for you?
<coolkourt> so i cant get xp to reformat :-( ubuntu might be all ican use
<A99> hi guys, how to update `locate` database?
<bigsmoke> jdr tio
<gartral_> anyone here good with vlm? i want to stream my music from desktop to client over inet?
<bigsmoke> xD
<YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY> xd
<allowoverride> k
<voxadam> Can anyone point me towards some decent network documentation? I'm working on setting up a Ubuntu based gateway box for my home. I need to configure static routing (cable modem to two wifi and one wired segment) and NAT.
<jcapinc> dminus, ... I am confused, I am not running a server operation, I am just browsing the internet
<sebsebseb> coolkourt: sudo apt-get install  kate  emacs
<evanrmurphy> ienorand: Lemme try it out. Get back to you in a sec...
<dminus> jcapinc: you should change the nameserver to something outside your network, a big public nameserver
<jcapinc> dminus, like what?
<bigsmoke> aiiih
<voxadam> All the docs I find online (e.g. netfilter.org) are years old and seem to be written for 2.4.
<A99> how to update `locate` database?
<Myrtti> bigsmoke: you're joke is getting old
<Myrtti> A99: sudo updatedb
<bigsmoke> can i help anyone?
<Kalmi> jcapinc, OpenDNS: 208.67.222.222
<dminus> or 4.2.2.2, 4.2.2.4 :)
<A99> thanks Myrtti.
<sebsebseb> !editor |  coolkourt
<ubottu> coolkourt: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
 * dminus loves GTE
<jcapinc> dminus, Kalmi should I restart my system after changing the conf?
<hrafnmar> I just tried to get my sound to work with skype and tried out different sound devices in skype optn. Then I lost my sound entirely.. I have unmuted everything in my volume control and put the slides up. Can anyone help me?
<sebsebseb> coolkourt: I think notepad++  would work under Wine by the way
<eleite> does anyone know if you can mount a sdd card reading in linux?
<dminus> jcapinc: you can have multiple nameserver lines... and no restart needed
<fujimoto> #ubuntu-de
<eleite> sd card reader*
<coolkourt> ok thanks, i gotta find wine
<coolkourt> im not really new 2 ubuntu
<sebsebseb> coolkourt: sudo apt-get install kate  wine
<coolkourt> but the whole process is new
<Kalmi> jcapinc, what file did you change?
<KolyeTurk123> sa  lan  amýn  evlatlarý  bacýnýzý  sikim  sizin :D
<uccadmin> Alright here is a question I have asked for a few days now: What is the best way to analyze auth.log? I'm looking to generate statistics such as who logged in the most, how long they were logged in, when they were logged in, etc
<jcapinc> Kalmi, /etc/resolv.conf
<Arquis_Br> quit
<KolyeTurk123> vay  piç  vay  Bacýný  hoplatým senin :D
<KolyeTurk123> amýn cocuqu :D
<Kalmi> jcapinc, there is no need
<Seeker`> !tr | KolyeTurk123
<ubottu> KolyeTurk123: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jcapinc> Kalmi, dminus hmm... running the ping at first look it looks like that helped a lot....
<loquitus_of_borg> Does ubuntu still use Inetd? I can't find a /etc/init.d/inetd file anymore
<allowoverride> hrafnmar: sometimes if you do a test on your sound it fixes it... or reboot
<coolkourt> i couldnt get it to install from terminal
<Kalmi> jcapinc, "/etc/resolv.conf" gets overwritten by the DHCP client (if you use one)
<qiLberto> laa  Lavul  benim RoTa  anasýný sikitigimin çocuqu
<qiLberto> :D
<jcapinc> dminus, Kalmi  I <3 Ubuntu and I <3 u guys!!!!
<Kalmi> jcapinc, what kind of Internet do you have?
<evanrmurphy> ienorand: Hmmm... doesn't seem to have any effects yet. I'll continue messing with it...
<hrafnmar> i tried to test on sound and to reboot
<dminus> yeah, if you can change the DNS servers in gnome, you might avoid that
<jcapinc> Kalmi, Comcast high speed
<dminus> or chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf :)
<Kalmi> is that DSL?
<bc> FPSDavid: you can't do `mount /dev/sda /media/backup` since it needs to know the partition, e.g. sda1, sda2, sdb1, etc.
<jcapinc> Kalmi, no cable
<Kalmi> same thing
<hrafnmar> before i trifeled with skype, the test on sound worked. Now it doesnt
<Kalmi> :)
<Kalmi> jcapinc, do what dminus said... (he seems to be a clever guy)
<jcapinc> ok I went from 62 lost to two lost, you guys are awsine LD
 * dminus pats his hefty fios
<ManDay> why did  the power button in the taskbar suddenly got replaced by a running green man?!
<Kalmi> :)
<jcapinc> and I cant type *Awsome XD
<ienorand> evanrmurphy: you did want to disable fusa using shutdown/logout menu right?
<Kalmi> ManDay, you are using Pidgin :)
<osama> hi, is there an easy way to find out the packages installed today? or within the last XX hours?
<jcapinc> ManDay, you probably just changed your theme
<SeriaL> ooo
<SeriaL> Sa
<qiLberto> ooo
<SeriaL> :D
<qiLberto> a.Selam
<qiLberto> kardeþimm
<SeriaL> :D
<qiLberto> sendemi qeldin
<FloodBot1> SeriaL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> qiLberto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qiLberto> bu amýn  evlatlarýnýn
<qiLberto> kanalýna :D
<FPSDavid> Jordan_U or SkamanSam: i got gparted on the LiveCD, deleted the current partition, created new, hit apply changes, and then it says "Failed to Mount 41G Drive: The enclosing drive for the volume is locked."
<ienorand> evanrmurphy: that should be just unticking /apps/fast-user-switch-applet/show_presence_info in gconf, that worked for me....
<SeriaL> EywL. :D
<qiLberto> eyw
<qiLberto> :D
<SeriaL> napýonz Lhan keranacýLAr :D
<qiLberto> piçlerr bunlar
<qiLberto> :D
<SeriaL> FloodBot1 ßaßana koyým ?
<SeriaL> :D
<qiLberto> ne sikimi yedikleri belli deqil SeriaL
<qiLberto> :D
<Jeruvy> !english | serial
<ubottu> serial: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Jordan_U> FPSDavid: Does your drive have a BIOS lock of some sort?
<Seeker`> !tr | SeriaL qiLberto
<ubottu> SeriaL qiLberto: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<dminus> cant you kids go back to dalnet
<dminus> please
<eleite> can anyone recommend a SD recovery tool?
<ishmandoo> hey, i just upgraded to jaunty and my scrolling in firefox is very slow and jumpy
<qiLberto> 1600  kiþi var amk
<qiLberto> :D
<qiLberto>  /list
<qiLberto> yap bak :D
<FloodBot1> qiLberto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FPSDavid> Jordan_U: how would i be able to tell/check?
<dminus> ishmandoo: video driver
<Kalmi> ishmandoo, GPU?
<SeriaL> Jere` FucK You ozaman :D demi qiLberto aßi :D
<sebsebseb> !ops | qiLberto
<ubottu> qiLberto: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<qiLberto> :D:D
<ishmandoo> right, do you know how i can fix it?
<qiLberto> la  inqilizce
<qiLberto> küfür etme amkk
<qiLberto> :D::D
<Kalmi> ishmandoo, what kind of video card do you have?
<Diogo667> how can i see the file attributes
<ishmandoo> Kalmi: how do i find out
<Diogo667> with ls
<Jordan_U> FPSDavid: I guess check the BIOS menu, I've never had one
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: thanks
<Myrtti> sebsebseb: np
<Kalmi> Diogo667, use vdir (that's an alias to ls)
<evanrmurphy> ienorand: To rephrase, FUSA normally shows the inconic "turn off" button, and only has choices to switch users or shut down. When I open Pidgin or Empathy, it gains all these additional options to control my presence status in those programs, and the default icon it shows in the upper-righthand corner is my status icon for that program. I'd simply like it to be unaffected be those programs, continuing to show the basic swi
<evanrmurphy> tch user and shutdown options, but not attempt to integrate with Pidgin or similar applications. Not sure I had explained that clearly before, is this what you thought I meant?
<eleite> i need some help mounting a SD card. can anyone look at my pastebin?
<Diogo667> thanks Kalmi
<jcapinc> Kalmi, dminus you guys are awsome, thanks again I am out bai
<dminus> good luck m8 :)
<Kalmi> :)
<Kalmi> ishmandoo, use lshw and look for "display"
<gartral_> anyone here good with vlm? i want to stream my music from desktop to client over inet?
<dminus> with vim?
<ienorand> evanrmurphy: Yes, follow you there... and does not unticking _/apps/fast-user-switch-applet/show_presence_info_ in gconf work fo you then? (run gconf-editor in terminal)
<dminus> good luck :o
<Kalmi> jcapinc, btw it's probably your ISP's fault
<ishmandoo> Intel Corporation 82801G
<eleite> I'm getting this error when trying to read my SD card, anyone know what it means? "Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 0"
<dminus> oh hey i have a cool font... vlm ;o
<ishmandoo> Kalmi: Intel Corporation 82801G
<Kalmi> ishmandoo, do you have desktop effects enabled?
<vertix> any kernel guys around that know about booting and file systems?
<ishmandoo> Kalmi: yes, the middle level
<evanrmurphy> ienorand: Unchecking the box doesn't seem to help. When I restart Empathy, it still changes FUSA. When I check back at gconf-editor again, the box is still unchecked. Maybe I should restart X...
<Kalmi> ishmandoo, try turning it off and see if the problem persists...
<ton> i have two mail servers on my office, each one works fine, but when i try to send one email first server to second server, i got connection time out on my logs could someone help me
<chazco> Hi... is anyone using the solderless touchscreen for the eeepc or wind on 9.04? If so, how did you set it up (software)?
<Kalmi> IRC should be threaded....
<ishmandoo> Kalmi: they persist
<Zee> what is Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu |  Zee
<ubottu> Zee: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<m3dlg> I've a problem I've been unable to resolve with my video when I get to the desktop at boot up
<ienorand> evanrmurphy: oh, by the way, you should not be using sudo/gksudo...
<Zee> ahh kk ty seb
<vertix> Kalmi, not a bad idea, especially for channels like this
<sebsebseb> Zee: it's an alternative to Windows, or something you can use as well as Windows
<frojnd> Hello there. Can someone suggest me a nice GUI tool for measuring bandwith. Also total transffer ?
<frojnd> It has to be live so it must measure the transfer that is now and that it counts all the bits..
<osama> Fjordside, ntop is a web-based GUI
<vertix> does anybody know about boot sequence and mixed scsi/ide driver loading?
<osama> Fjordside,  measures everything, with graphs
<ienorand> evanrmurphy: since gksudo starts gconf for root and edits root's settings, but not your's, I think.
<NativeAngels> anyone here use openvz
<allowoverride> thanks dtchen for solving the current issue, i hope it doesnt break things later... thanks dude
<frojnd> Any ideas?
<allowoverride> hehe
<allowoverride> it shouldnt now
<allowoverride> l8
<m3dlg> I've a problem I've been unable to resolve with my video when I get to the desktop at boot up, if I get to desktop on a live disk would someone kindly remotely access the pc and see if they can figure it out. Someone who is reconised as a regular helper here? I've tried all sort from various people here but perhaps someone would find it easier looking at the pc directly?
<vertix> kindly?
<Kalmi> ishmandoo, did you use intrepid before?
<vertix> :--}
<osama> frojnd, ntop is a web-based GUI that  measures everything, with graphs
<daworm84> problem with dvb-card. dmesg reports successfully loaded on plugged on /dev/vbi0 and /dev/video0. But there are no /dev/dvb directory with the necessary files (adapter, frontend) for the tools like dvbscan or kaffeine
<Brack10> Hi
<uccadmin> Repost: Alright here is a question I have asked for a few days now: What is the best way to analyze auth.log? I'm looking to generate statistics such as who logged in the most, how long they were logged in, when they were logged in, etc
<m3dlg> I'm at the end of my teather
<sebsebseb> Brack10: hi
<gartral_> anyone here good with vlm? i want to stream my music from desktop to client over inet?
<Brack10> does anyone know how one might query a remote sqlite from the commandline on Ubuntu?
<Brack10> sqlite database*
<evanrmurphy> ienorand: That did the trick, strangely enough! I went back into gksudo gconf-editor and re-checked the box; left it unchecked in non-gksudo gconf-editor, and now the status options aren't there anymore. It still changes the icon shown by default in the corner from the shutdown icon to my presence, have you gotten it to stop that as well?
<chazco> daworm84 - Does it mention firmware in the dmesg output? Quite often this is needed... if not google for linuxtv which is very useful for this
<osama> Brack10, try ssh ...
<tuxillo> hi
<evanrmurphy> ienorand: I suppose they warned in the forum you linked that it would still show the different icon. :-/
<vertix> uccadmin, that is not such a simple task. you'd have to parse the logs and use something like awk and create an array of all logins and compute the start/end session times
<sebsebseb> !hi |  tuxillo
<ubottu> tuxillo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<daworm84> chazco: yes the correct device label ist shown in dmesg (em28xx #0: Found Hauppauge WinTV HVR (B2C0))
<tuxillo> hi all. i'm getting sata link resets my kbuntu: messages are: ata1: hard resetting link | ata1: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0) | ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)
<Brack10> osama: I need a tool that I can format a query in one command and have it give me the output on stdout
<gartral_> anyone here good with vlm? i want to stream my music from desktop to client over inet?
<d-snp> hey, can I install ubuntu from linux?
<tuxillo> does anybody has an idea of what it might be?
<uccadmin> vertix: I'm really just looking to parse the logs. If I can get the raw data I want then I'll be able to do the rest. Do you have suggestions for parsing auth.log to weed out just user account logins?
<chazco> daworm84 - Using Hauppage here... on older versions i didnt have suitable devices until I added firmware. Does it mention starting in a cold/warm state?
<d-snp> I don't have a cd rom drive and am already running archlinux
<ianm_> the tomboy icon is drawn too thin and is cut off on both left and right sides.  this doesn't fix itself even when adding/removing the applet!  any ideas?
<sebsebseb> d-snp:  uhmmm?
<ienorand> evanrmurphy: yea it shows the door thingy for me to.
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu >  d-snp
<ubottu> d-snp, please see my private message
<daworm84> chazco: I doesnt understand... could you explain please?
<e1luca3> how do I stop an application that doesn't respond anymore (ie java applet)? tnx
<vertix> uccadmin, sorry i haven't done anything with logs for a long time. but they are ASCII text, so i see no problem of parsing them. what is the issue here?
<d-snp> sebsebseb: nvm I'll try some stuff
<evanrmurphy> ienorand: Well this is one step better. I'll dig around to see if that can be disabled as well. Thanks for your help.
<Pilot_51> Is there any way to get an NTFS mount to read/write in Ubuntu at speeds similar to the speeds within Windows?
<sebsebseb> e1luca3: xkill and click on it,  or   maybe    killall  programname
<sebsebseb> d-snp: what are you trying to do?    you  can't install  Ubuntu with just the Linux kernel, that's what you made things sound like
<chazco> daworm84 - Most DVB cards require both a driver (kernel module) and a firmware image to operate. Without the firmware the device will show up, but it wont be usable. In dmesg this usually shows up as a message with starting <dvb card> in a cold state... Best bet is to check the linuxtv site for your card
<vertix> uccadmin, each record in a log is a single line of text, use awk and parse it to fields, or you can use sed to extract only fields you need
<uccadmin> vertix: Basically I'm lazy and was wondering if there are tools already written to do what I want. I have no problem with writing my own, but why re-invent the wheel?
<m3dlg> is there anyway to view the lastused consol comands from my real installed ubuntu from my liveenviroment?
<e1luca3> sebsebseb: tnx
<sebsebseb> e1luca3: no problem
<vertix> uccadmin, i doubt there are tools already, but who knows?
<daworm84> chazco: thank you, I will try so
<[1]mojo> I am thinking of installing Ubuntu as a headless server type machine for cctv and virus scanning. Is there something like RDP for Linux?
<[1]mojo> I know about VNC, but I don't think you can do the initial log-in with that
<uccadmin> vertix: Thanks for your help. I'll pound something out using awk
<Brack10> ok I'll ask a diff way
<osama> Brack10, ssh remote_host "sqlite3 /path/to/database.db 'select * from table'" should work.
<sebsebseb> !ssh  | [1]mojo
<ubottu> [1]mojo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<frojnd> osama: thanx
<sebsebseb> !freenx |  [1]mojo
<ubottu> [1]mojo: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<vertix> uccadmin, yep, shouln't be such a big deal, but you can't be lazy :--}
<Brack10> osama: ahh...what if it's a windows box?
<gartral_> anyone here good with vlm? i want to stream my music from desktop to client over inet?
<[1]mojo> ssh isn't really what i need, i want a graphical desktop
<sebsebseb> !vnc > [1]mojo
<ubottu> [1]mojo, please see my private message
<osama> Brack10,  plink from putty
<Lundt> Can anyone guide me for getting "Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01" to work on Ubuntu ?  Been trying all day :(
<Mazeal> Anyone know how to get messages in /var/spool/root to be reprocessed and go out to their originally intended destination?
<osama> Brack10, you need to google for the command
<Brack10> osama: you rule
<sebsebseb> [1]mojo   VNC or  Freenx then,    I think there are ways to use RDP as well though
<sebsebseb> !rdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<[1]mojo> can you do the login via VNC? i need to be able to start the server cold with no screen/keyboard/mouse
<vertix> at least in linux, cause it won't let you to be lazy. you'll be sweating like in hell in no time trying to do the simpliest thing in the world. i already spent a week trying to make this ubuntu thing boot after successful install, and what could be simplier than booting your box after installing O/S?
<frojnd> Does anyone know how well are supproted hsdpa usb's in linux? gf lives in Rijeka and she got vipHSDPA usb that works on xp, but she is not sure if it will work on ubuntu. She is the first time linux user though... any suggestions on that one?
<sebsebseb> [1]mojo    probably, but don't know enough about it,   also what your  wanting to do is not distro specific  which means you can also  ask in ##linux
<Lundt> Can anyone guide me for getting "Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01" to work on Ubuntu ?  Been trying all day :( (btw i got the new update 9.04)
<sebsebseb> [1]mojo   maybe even #networking would be useful
<Brack10> osama: Oh wait I meant the server hosting the sqlite file is running Windows
<gunavara> hi there, i need help setting restrictions to users in ubuntu 9.04.  I want a user to be able to view only his /home/user dir ?
<Judderman> [1]mojo yes you can log on with vnc it will act as a service
<[1]mojo> sebsebse thanks, might do that, was just wondering if Ubuntu had something easy... iirc there is RDP for Gnome
<Lundt> Can anyone guide me for getting "Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01" to work on Ubuntu ?  Been trying all day :( (btw i got the new update 9.04)
<m3dlg> lundt : If memory serves me corrdect you need ndiswrapper tool and windows drivers. sounds like a acer laptop to me
<vertix> Lundt, lucky you. trying just a day to make something work? that's nothing! just wait till you spend a month and it still does not work
<Seveas> Lundt, grab a hammer, smash it to bits and buy one that doesn't need a proprietary driver. Alternatively, use system -> administration -> hardware drivers to download and install firmware
<sinsun> what is ctrl+alt+F12
<Lundt> OKay seveas very usefull.. -_-
<[1]mojo> Judderman thanks, i'm used to vnc so that would be ideal
<Lundt> =)
<Laban> Hey
<Seveas> Lundt, well, the 2nd bit was useful :)
<sebsebseb> Laban: hej
<m3dlg> no i like the hammerbit better, more approporate
<zanberdo> anyone have any idea about ext4 and ssd ? specifically, does ext4 play well with ssd? more specifically, is ext4 optimized for ssd use?
<Judderman> [1]mojo what will your headless server be doing?
<vertix> well, this chan is a royal waste of time. one more time: anybody around who knows boot sequence by grub and mounting root file system during boot?
<Diogo667> how to give permissions to all users for a particular web folder?
<Seveas> zanberdo, a filesystem doesn't care much about the hardware it is on when it comes to working. It is definitely not optimized for it though (but that's not performance related)
<sebsebseb> zanberdo: not that many people using Ubuntu with Ext4 yet,   you can try the general ##linux channel as well with those kind of questions, since not distro specific
<zanberdo> sebastien, yes, I've asked there as well
<Seveas> jussi01, your minion has left
<Myrtti> Seveas: we're aware
<jussi01> Seveas: we are aware of it
<Seveas> k
<[1]mojo> judderman i am planning on running ZoneMinder for cctv and having multiple anti-virus programs available for scanning files over the network
<A99> Help me please, Cairo Dock does not shows transparency.. what can be with it?
<zanberdo> Seveas, yes, I agree it's not so much an fs question as hardware question, as ssd is purported to suffer from write fatigue
<Lundt>  Seveas:::: Does this look good for u ? "Broadcom STA wireless driver"
<A99> (when must be transparency there is black space)
<vertix> cmon, kernel dudes, nobody is around?
<Seveas> zanberdo, exactly :)
<aliva> i have a q about this                     ->        http://cybernetnews.com/2009/05/06/browser-os-stats-for-april-2009-windows-losing-share/
<[1]mojo> might also do some logging of power usage etc
<Seveas> Lundt, no as it's still broadcom which I hate :) But it's probably what you are looking for
<helpdesk_> please, how do i properly install my ubuntu, so i could compile programmes on it?
<Judderman> [1]mojo sorry you did say :S
<helpdesk_> most of the header files are missing, also my gcc not working
<Lundt> Seveas , Yes but im just testing this pc atm :)
<[1]mojo> judderman that's ok :)
<dtchen> vertix: #ubuntu-kernel, but keep in mind it's a devel channel.
<zanberdo> Seveas, well, it's still a valid question: does a newer journaling fs such as ext4 perform more writes than say ext3?
<Lundt> Seveas , im activating it now =)
<Seveas> helpdesk_, install the build-essential package
<Lundt> Tanks u very much :D:D
<c0dmstr> hello folks
<HalfManHalfLegen> What are the requirements to run games in wine?
<vertix> helpdesk_, well, thats kinda normal
<ienorand> vertix: If you have not already: take a shot at the forums, or file a bug report.
<gartral_> anyone here good with vlm? i want to stream my music from desktop to client over inet?
<sebsebseb> zenwryly: there are still a few issues with Ext4 that are menitoned in the 9.04 release notes, but it should be good enough for most users,   but to be sure they should back up  stuff elsewhere as well
<sebsebseb> !notes
<Titan8990> HalfManHalfLegen: wine, proprietary graphics drivers, windows fonts
<Furkle> ugh linux is so awful, on windows when a program needs admin access to do something with a folder it just asks me to but linux gets all pissy the second you try to do anything
<Seveas> ienorand, that's not nice. The forums deserve better than being shot at :)
<Kalmi> zanberdo, short SSD write lifespan is a myth with today's SSDs... http://www.storagesearch.com/ssdmyths-endurance.html
<HalfManHalfLegen> Titan8990: will they run as good as they would run on windows?
<vertix> dtchen, thanx, i wouldn't want to go talk to kernel dudes on that chan. they are prolly arrogant as hell and i am a kernel level myself :(
<Laban> I'm configuring Ubuntu with twin view (monitor+tv)
<Titan8990> HalfManHalfLegen: not even close
<zanberdo> Kalmi, *reading that very page now* thanks
<Kalmi> :)
<c0dmstr> had a question I am setting up several machines at home with ubuntu 9.04 and would like to share folders from one ubuntu box to the other I setup the share now how do I map the drive one computer to other?
<sebsebseb> Furkle: yeah and that's one major reason so much malicious programs exist for Windows, because most users run it as admin when they don't need to
<Titan8990> HalfManHalfLegen: games are the only reason i still have a machine with windows
<ienorand> Seveas: Viva l'irc!!
<sebsebseb> Furkle: sudo is easy to use in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !sudo
<sebsebseb> oh  the bot has gone bye bye or something
<Laban> I'm configuring Ubuntu with twin view (monitor+tv), but for some reason it stretches the TV-image beyond what can be displayed, so I cannot reach any menues. Ideas?
<Flannel> !nfs | c0dmstr
<Seveas> sebsebseb, the bot has gone for a walk
<Flannel> oh right
<Laban> Nvidia card.
<HalfManHalfLegen> Titan8990: with a good video card and a lot of ram, will counter strike 1.6 run decent?
<sebsebseb> Seveas: any idea why?
<Lundt> Seveas , Thank you !! Finally got this to work :) Finally i can pull that ugly internet cable out ;D
<Flannel> c0dmstr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Seveas> sebsebseb, no. But its owner is aware and presumablt working his ass of to get the bot back
<Titan8990> HalfManHalfLegen: it didn't when I tried but I run 1920x1200....
<Myrtti> sebsebseb: because it has teething problems
<c0dmstr> now any updated walk thrus for the NFS setup
<onEdge> ok.  I have 9.04 installed...how do I encrypt my /home /tmp and swap via dm-crypt?
<Titan8990> HalfManHalfLegen: oh... 1.6
<Titan8990> HalfManHalfLegen: should
<Blodskur> Is it much work to get Microsoft Office 2007 working in Wine in Ubuntu or would it be better just to buy the CrossOver application?
<Seveas> Lundt, buy some nice looking cables :)
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: what you mean by that?
<Furkle> sebsebseb, thank you for proving my point
<Kalmi> c0dmstr, right click on folder and click share
<Titan8990> HalfManHalfLegen: i did have trouble with cs:s though
<Seveas> sebsebseb, it tries to bite but fails
<Myrtti> sebsebseb: it's being fixed
<Kalmi> c0dmstr, to access it: Places -> Network
<HalfManHalfLegen> Titan8990: yeah if i run 1.6 at 800x600 with a nvidia geforce 9800 gt and 2.5gb of ram?
<sebsebseb> Furkle: which?
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: ok
<A99> HalfManHalfLegen, you can run it at full resolution and effects with that card.
<Seveas> Myrtti, teething problems? YOu're finally getting rid of the crap I wrote? :)
<Furkle> that if you ever want any help with linux the best way is to say why windows is better
<A99> I can run CS: Source with ~60 fps @ 1680x105
<Titan8990> HalfManHalfLegen: shouldn't be a problem, you can check for additional configuration specific to the game on the appdb
<A99> *1050
<sebsebseb> Furkle: ha ha
<Titan8990> !appdb | HalfManHalfLegen
<Titan8990> HalfManHalfLegen: i can't use the bot while on mibbit so if you want a link just do !appdb in the chat
<sebsebseb> Furkle: sudo apt-get install program     let's edit a config file?   the grub menu.list for example.   sudo  gksudo  gedit /boot/grub/menu.list     and when doing those things you only become root/admin for that one task
<Seveas> HalfManHalfLegen, you can use the bot, but it's still suffering from lag caused by joining 60 channels
<ienorand> Titan8990: the bot is down for all...
<tsimpson> Titan8990: the bot is still syncing
<c0dmstr> when I access network under places i get the windows network search and the network:/// that is all none of the shares I have tried placing the ip of the machine but no luck
<Lundt1> hi
<Lundt1> again
<ubottu> HalfManHalfLegen: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
 * ienorand pats the bot on the back, "welcome back buddy"
<Lundt1> Seveas okay i managed to get it to work , but...  i created a hotspot from a laptop running win xp, But sadly this ubuntu machine can't find it :/ why ?
<Blodskur> Is it easy to get Office 2007 working in Wine or would I be better off buying CrossOver?
<Seveas> Lundt1, no idea. Maybe the hotspot isn't broadcasting its SSID?
<sebsebseb> Blodskur: yes it should pretty much just work like Office 2003,  most of them
<Kalmi> c0dmstr, you installed something when you shared your first folder, what was it?
<aliva> :-D
<Lundt1> Software is like sex , its better when its free..
<sebsebseb> Blodskur: however there are also good native alternatives
<Kalmi> Blodskur, it was easy for me using winetricks...
<c0dmstr> a service nfs
<Blodskur> I do know about OpenOffice, it's just that I recently bought Office 2007 and would like to make good use of it. Thanks for saying about Winetricks.
<sebsebseb> Blodskur: Open Office by default in most distros,  KOffice the KDE one,   Abiword like Microsoft Word, but without rubbish features :d,   and Gnumeric a spreadsheet app
<sebsebseb> Blodskur: if you need some really advanced feature that only  Microsoft Office has well then sure, but if not  one/many of the alternatives I just mentioned, should do the trick
<Lundt1> hmm seveas , Is there a manual way i can connect to it.. I can find one other wireless routers
<Diogo667> how to give www-data permissions to a folder
<sebsebseb> Blodskur: I think  Office 2007  pretty much just works in a default Wine install
<Blodskur> Really? Oh cool, I guessed it'd need more effort.
<sebsebseb> Blodskur: nah that's been years now, when most  verisons of Office have run rather well in Wine
<auskadi> i have no sound on flash videos in jaunty :-(
<Lundt1> hmm seveas , Is there a manual way i can connect to it.. I can other wireless routers:)
<Seveas> Lundt1, yes, leftclick on the network icon and select 'connect to hidden network;
<Lundt1> I can find*
<Kalmi> c0dmstr, had you installed installed samba it would be working fine... :)
<ubuntuphile> which package should i install for intel graphics drivers?
<Lundt1> Seveas and then what (sry im so super new to ubuntu)
<Blodskur> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu, like a 4 days but it's been really nice and all of the help on forums and in here has been great. I'm considering removing Vista soon as there's not many apps I need on there I can't live without.
<Kalmi> How does one mount NFS shares in Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Blodskur: I think you will find it works rather well in Wine,  but if not quite good enough for you, as long as you got enough RAM, you can always Windows virtual machine it
<Blodskur> I have 3 gigs and have also considered VM too.
<kingsofleon> blodskur what apps do u use on vista that you cant get on Ubuntu?
<Kalmi> ubuntuphile, it should be working fine without any extra effort
<Lundt1> The place where it says connection it can find the network im looking for.
<Lundt1> "Connection:"
<ubuntuphile> Kalmi: i have issues playing video files
<A99> Guys, is there any list of native linux games?
<c0dmstr> so i need samba for one ubuntu machine to another
<Kalmi> ubuntuphile, like?
<sebsebseb> Blodskur: if you do 3D windows gaming it's best to keep it for now,   or if you got some like CAD software or something special  for Windowws
<Blodskur> Well, as I said, not a lot. I just need to try and get Microsoft 2007 and Paint.NET running and this'll be perfect.
<c0dmstr> I thought it was mainly for windows shares
<Blodskur> I have a PLAYSTATION 3 for my gaming needs.
<ubuntuphile> Kalmi: it freezes quite often
<jhava11> Hello all, does anybody knows how to recover an Ubuntu server that does not boot, and even with CD rescue mode cannot mount the root partition (although it sees it)?
<sebsebseb> Blodskur: ah yes paint.net  there's something to make that run in  Linux with Mono,   I never tried it though
<sebsebseb> Blodskur: paint.net though yep you can vm that
<Kalmi> c0dmstr, you shouldn't.... NFS should be working too... I never used however... it seems that discovery doesn't work with it....
<Blodskur> I'll have to do that then.
<Lundt1> Hmm can anyone decrypt this? "6c756e6474"
<Kalmi> ubuntuphile, the whole machine or just the video?
<c0dmstr> ok so any steps on how via the terminal on how to get them ampped
<ubuntuphile> Kalmi: video
<rods> I installed i386 on an amd-64 system. Is there anyway to change that to the amd-64 install of Ubuntu (jaunty) without destroying my files (and ideally short)?
<mercidia> hi has anybody any experience programming with uinput, or standard input devices? or know where I could get help on the matter?
<sebsebseb> Blodskur: Virtualbox :)  get from their site  if you want with USB support  http://www.virtualbox.org otherwise the one from the repo should be fine
<Flannel> rods: Unfortunately no. You can't "upgrade" from 32bit to 64bit.  You have to reinstall.  (although if you had a separate partition for /home, you could reinstall around that)
<ubuntuphile> ??
<ienorand> Blodskur, you can probably expect it to be rather tricky installing ms-o 2007, according to current appdb entries for wine... (mysigt namn btw)
<sebsebseb> ienorand: appdb is not always that up to date
<Blodskur> Ah, I'll just end up doing it in Virtualbox then.
<sebsebseb> ienorand: some pretty old stuff in there
<sebsebseb> Blodskur: try WIne first :)
<ienorand> sebsebseb: but the installer entry for 2007 was for jaunty...
<pr0nstradamus> Could virtual box be used with LTSP?
<sebsebseb> ienorand: well I know one guy that has done it
<rods> Flannel: thanks!
<sebsebseb> ienorand: I mean online, and he is not on right now
<aryah__> A99, i dont know of a list, but its small enoguh a world - theres I believe one commercial publisher of ported titles currently alive http://www.linuxgamepublishing.com/ , Loki was a publisher that used to exist and ported some games. theres a list on a wiki of a private torrent tracker, Im not sure if its comprehensive - http://www.underground-gamer.com/wiki/index.php/Commercial_Native_Linux_Games_List
<SkamanSam> hello all
<Judderman> night guys
<sebsebseb> ienorand: or did he  do it in 8.10 and then upgrade, well whatever
<Blodskur> Are there many cool features in 9.10 to look forward to? I can't imagine Ubuntu being much better.
<SkamanSam> how do I get ubuntu to start from a USB drive?
<MaT-dg> My upnp servers fail on jaunty, no upnp servers (vuze and xbmc) running on jaunty are detected on the network or even local.
<Kalmi> ubuntuphile, sound stops too?
<sebsebseb> Blodskur: you can maybe find out in #ubuntu+1  ,but not many people know  anything as such about 9.10 yet
<SkamanSam> i got it installed on a partitioned usb drive, but it vmlinuz can't mount the filesystem
<Blodskur> Alrighty.
<sebsebseb> Blodskur: ,but I expect some features will be added here and there,   like has been done since  the beginning of Ubuntu
<Blodskur> Haha, yeah.
<Blodskur> I appeared to have joined the cause at a fairly good time then.
<FPSDavid> i just tried to mount my 2nd HD on the ubuntu liveCD and it says this http://pastebin.com/d5567c8be
<MaT-dg> Blodskur: 9.10 promises a complete design overhaul done by pro's. There is something to do with cloud computing to. Also there are always bugs to be fixed and new features to be implemented. Ubuntu is good, but still far from perfect :)
<sebsebseb> MaT-dg: perfect does not exist for anything
<Blodskur> It's perfectly good for my needs so far.
<ienorand> MaT-dg: don't expect the "new look" new look in 9.10
<znh> sebsebseb, perfect does exist
<Kalmi> c0dmstr, does "Places -> Connect to..." have nfs in the list?
<znh> just the definition of perfect does not really exist, as it's a feeling thing
<sebsebseb> ienorand: yeah the new look stuff  :d
<SelkSantos> hi all
<Blodskur> I like the fact it's making use of my 64bit laptop.
<sebsebseb> ienorand: 8.10 was meant to have major new look, etc
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> that was at all of us that went off topic :)
<SelkSantos> Algum Brasileiro
<SelkSantos> ?
<Blodskur> Whoops, I'll go there. Thanks again anyway for the 2007 and Paint.NET help.
<ubUSB> rc.ptnet.org
<SelkSantos> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar um IRCd?
<sebsebseb> !english |  SelkSantos
<ubottu> SelkSantos: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pici> !br | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lukavia> hi, how do i apply the newest kernel if i have already downloaded it ?
<josinalvo> hi there ! I am looking for a way to get a list of the packages I've installed by hand (as opposed to by dependencies). I know there is probably a google search that would to the trick, but I've not been able to find it ...
<dylan_> I have a weird resolution problem using nvidia driver, I cannot get 1280 x 1024 with the driver working, on Windows however, I do get this resolution.
<[gastaufdemast]> fpsdavid: you must add the filesystem type, like vfat or whatever "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb2 /media/main2"
<sebsebseb> Pici: heh :)
<FPSDavid> [gastaufdemast] how do i know what filetype it is
<LogicalDash> FPSDavid, $file <filename>
<mattgyver> Does anyone know how to connect to a psybnc server using xchat?
<LogicalDash> FPSDavid, err, enter that at a terminal, with no $ sign in front
<[gastaufdemast]> fpsdavid: well - what did you format it with?
<Kalmi> zanberdo, ?
<FPSDavid> [gastaufdemast], i dont know, its a fresh install of ubuntu
<FPSDavid> whatever was default
<Mirux> Is anyone running jaunty jackalope on hp pavillion dv6000?
<Tamale> hi all, I can't seem to install acroread for some reason
<Tamale> even after adding the correct repos
<lukavia> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<I_Hate_Freedom> Mirux: I'm installing it on one tonight.
<kaeferadept> hi guys. i have a little question about metacity.
<[gastaufdemast]> FPSDavid: is it a blank external hdd?
<aryah__> dylan_ since a recent update, ive had a similar problem, having to use a lover res then I did before with nvidia driver, but Im not on ubuntu but debian so better shut up about it here :)
<sebsebseb> Tamale: hummm   well there are other  PDF viewers that are good as well
<sebsebseb> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<kaeferadept> is there a way to configure metacity to apply rules to open windows like kwin does?
<Tamale> sebsebseb: I need the one that actually works as a plugin in firefox
<pacol> yo
<Mirux> I_Hate_Freedom, it runs smoothly!
<SelkSantos> can someone help me install an IRCd?
<kaeferadept> for example: windows of application x should always be displayed on desktop y.
<Mirux> I_Hate_Freedom, the only problem is the microphone.
<DaDa|Urka> Feature or Bug: In a LDAP-Adressbook in Thunderbird/Evolution the entries are shown initially with an explicit search...
<sebsebseb> Tamale: find it in syanptic?
<kaeferadept> or: windows with title x should always be stay on top.
<Tamale> sebsebseb: no, that's just it.. i'm not getting any package by that name
<NaChrollian> %B7zip is giving me issues... what would make it not want to extract a file, saying that it doesnt exist%B
<Mirux> the internal mic doesn't seem to work, I_Hate_Freedom
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: which ircd?
<sebsebseb> Tamale: maybe it's not in the repo at all
<SelkSantos> PTlink
<darrellsmith> i just installed ubuntu it worked fine now when i restart it shows ubuntu it green and pruple writing but it doesnt ask for my password or anything
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: oops, wrong person
<Tamale> sebsebseb: every guide online says it's in there
<SelkSantos> and the services
<lstarnes> SelkSantos: which services?
<sebsebseb> !findo acrobatreader
<RaverWild> hello guys. just decided to test the new mail stack integration in jaunty and installed dovecot-postfix. anyone tried it? maybe my question is silly but now what? im not mail admin and needed it for local mails only. now how to configure a mail client to use this - what should i set as pop3 and smtp server addresses in thunderbird? thanks
<sebsebseb> !find acrobat
<SelkSantos> PTlink3.0.0
<ubottu> File acrobat found in boa-constructor, libcherokee-server0, scribus, texlive-doc-en
<darrellsmith> pls help me
<I_Hate_Freedom> Mirux: I've been having the same problem with a Lenovo T61p that I installed Jaunty Jackalope on.
<lstarnes> SelkSantos: afaik, ptlink doesn't include services
<Tamale> it's acroread
<sebsebseb> Tamale: you sure main multiverse and all that is enabled? in software sources?   and  then  you need to re load your sources
<lstarnes> SelkSantos: have you read the documentation for ptlink?
<Tamale> yeah, it's in medibuntu
<Mirux> I_Hate_Freedom, have you look for any workaround?
<SelkSantos> yes
<darrellsmith> i just installed ubuntu it worked fine now when i restart it shows ubuntu it green and pruple writing but it doesnt ask for my  username or password i installed the newest ubuntu pls help
<sebsebseb> !find acroread
<Tamale> and I added it correctly
<ubottu> File acroread found in apparmor-profiles, claws-mail-tools, cups, dahb-html, fvwm-crystal (and 22 others)
<sebsebseb> !info  acroread
<FPSDavid> whats this mean http://pastebin.com/d7cae7af9
<Tamale> sebsebseb: I used this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110633
<SelkSantos> the error in time to compile
<lstarnes> SelkSantos: do you have build-essential installed?
<[gastaufdemast]> FPSDavid: sry, its an internal, the second partition (sdb2) - what exactly do you want to do with it?
<sebsebseb> Tamale: ok get it from medibuntu
<Mirux> Is anyone having this error everytime you restart or shut down your system?
<Tamale> sebsebseb: that's just it, all I'm getting is E: Couldn't find package acroread
<I_Hate_Freedom> Mirux: Hold on a sec...
<NaChrollian> what would make 7-zip not want to extract a file, saying that the archive doesnt exist? Broken torrent? I have the same issue with a .rar file, except unrar wont open it.
<SelkSantos> I do not know ...
<darrellsmith> can someone help me
<FPSDavid> [gastaufdemast] i decided i dont need sdb2, but i'm trying to copy from sda to sdb, and it gave that error -> http://pastebin.com/d7cae7af9
<Mirux> Ok, I wait I_Hate_Freedom.
<SelkSantos> I am new to linux
<lstarnes> SelkSantos: then you probably don't.  run sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sebsebseb> darrellsmith: with?
<darrellsmith> i just installed ubuntu it worked fine now when i restart it shows ubuntu it green and pruple writing but it doesnt ask for my  username or password i installed the newest ubuntu pls help
<Magician0617> what you got darrellsmith
<darrellsmith> i rebooted
<darrellsmith> and now it shows ubuntu in green icon says ubuntu and the writing is in purple it says  ubuntu
<darrellsmith> and it will not ask or load anything just shows me that screen
<NaChrollian> did you download anything that altered systme files?
<Magician0617> darrellsmith: insert your live cd and do a frsh install it sounds as if your grub boot loader is corrupted
<darrellsmith> i just installed it
<darrellsmith> like
<darrellsmith> 1 hour ago
<darrellsmith> when i rebooted
<darrellsmith> it was gone
<[gastaufdemast]> FPSDavid: when you want to copy u have to specify which data like .../video/movie1 or: .../video/* (all items)
<FloodBot1> darrellsmith: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bc> FPSDavid: cp -R
<Magician0617> at what apeed did you burn your cd??
<FPSDavid> oh ok thanks [gastaufdemast]
<Magician0617> speed****
<sebsebseb> darrellsmith: you can  burn slower and make sure your ISO is code
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<darrellsmith> it installed fine
<bc> FPSDavid: cp -R /media/main1/var/lib/mythtv/videos /media/backup
<RaverWild> hello guys. just decided to test the new mail stack integration in jaunty and installed dovecot-postfix. anyone tried it? maybe my question is silly but now what? im not mail admin and needed it for local mails only. now how to configure a mail client to use this - what should i set as pop3 and smtp server addresses in thunderbird? thanks
<sebsebseb> ISO is good above
<darrellsmith> i did verfication on the cd
<I_Hate_Freedom> Mirux: http://10xforce.blogspot.com/2007/06/ubuntu-microphone-problems-and.html
<Jeruvy> RaverWild: for local use simply add it as a mbox and point it to email you are using 'user@machine'.
<vertix> anybody knows about grub and boot sequence in a mixed ide/scsi environment?
<I_Hate_Freedom> It's about 8.10 but did help a little.
<Mirux> Taking a look at it now, I_Hate_Freedom
<milo2361> hello
<vader> Is there a way to defrag a FAT16 drive with linux?
<sebsebseb> vader: not easilley
<milo2361> I've searched all day through the ubuntu forums and on google but i cannot get the sound to work on my gateway p-173x FX... i still cant fix it. any ideas?
<sebsebseb> vader: I think there may be a way, but  hardly anyone that uses Ubuntu uses Fat16
<gordonjcp> wow, FAT16
<gordonjcp> I remember FAT16
<FPSDavid> bc, whats -R do
<bc> FPSDavid: recursive (man cp)
<FPSDavid> i think i broke it lol
<gordonjcp> vader: you're kind of not going to like this
<linxeh> vader: boot windows / dos and do it
<gordonjcp> vader: FAT16 drives are pretty much by definition tiny
<I_Hate_Freedom> vader: That's a question I needed answered at DEFCON 16.
<vader> sebsebseb: It's a drive from my cars mp3 player. Has to be defragged every few months or else it stops working... no access to a Win box.
<FPSDavid> bc: i did "sudo cp /media/main1/var/lib/mythtv/videos/* /media/backup"
<gordonjcp> I_Hate_Freedom: aha, you'll hate this too
<FPSDavid> and now its like hanging, or potentially working, i cant tell
 * Paulo39 boa noite
<FPSDavid> bc: but it didnt return to the prompt
<gener1c> how do i prevent xorg from jumping back when i kill it?
<sebsebseb> vader:  so it has like USB on it?
<gordonjcp> vader: make an image of the disk, make a copy of it
<gordonjcp> vader: mount both images with loopback
<[gastaufdemast]> FPSDavid: takes a while - depends on how much data youre copying
<bc> FPSDavid: it may take a while if the files are large
<sebsebseb> vader: I am thinking connect to a Windows virutal machine maybe, if it  can connect to USB or something.
<coucou747> hi
<gordonjcp> vader: format one image so it's blank, then copy all the files from the other image across to the blank one
<linxeh> vader: there is a defrag tool for freedos. use that
<gener1c> hello?
<gener1c> anyone?
<gordonjcp> vader: then copy it back to your device
<gordonjcp> !anyone | gener1c
<ubottu> gener1c: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<[gastaufdemast]> FPSDavid: how many GB is it? *lol*
<linxeh> vader: http://www.nongnu.org/free-defrag/
<gener1c> but none end like that
<gener1c> thats why i am special
<Flannel> gener1c: You want to just stop X entirely?  ctrl-alt-f1, then log in, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vader> gordonjcp: wow, I'll look into that, sounds like I'd learn something along the way.
<bc> FPSDavid: this is probably going to omit directories again, which is prob not what you want if there are subdirectories in videos -> `cp /media/main1/var/lib/mythtv/videos/*`
<gener1c> ok
<vader> linxeh: thanks for the link, I'll use that as "Plan B"
 * I_Hate_Freedom Does hate gordonjcp's answer - the only one I could come up with.
<pantaloon> Help! Why does twinview move my menu panel to the secondary display? How do I get it to stay on the primary display?
<redwyrm> Does the package manager check signatures of packages it downloads? If so, is there a way another program can verify these signatures (without going through the package manager)?
<milo2361> hi all... i'm a total noob to this ubuntu stuff-.  i have 9.04 and i've searched all day and cant fix it -  have no sound.  my computer is a gateway p-173x fx edition, with an IDT high definition sound card.
<Fersure> Erm, not sure if this is a known issue or not, but when I try to 'play minesweeper' in aptitude in ubuntu, aptitude crashes and I get this: Ouch!  Got SIGABRT, dying..
<gunavara> hi there, anyone used amanda before can answer me this: is it able to backup files between 2 different servers like 1 time a day or something ?
<sebsebseb> milo2361: yeah sound issues  such as yours, aren't fun to try and configure
<Coded1> im getting an error in '/var/log/messages' --- main.c: For enabling real-time/high-priority scheduling please acquire the appropriate PolicyKit privileges, or become a member of 'pulse-rt', or increase the RLIMIT_NICE/RLIMIT_RTPRIO resource limits for this user., I added my user to the pulse-rt group and verrify that by running '#groups' but I still get this error any ideas?
<Flannel> !bugs |  Fersure
<ubottu> Fersure: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Flannel> Fersure: File a bug about it (and in the process, you'll see if its a known issue,with a workaround, etc)
<Fersure> Thanks, Flannel.
<nick_h[litage]> what's the name of the gui program that helps you install proprietary drivers? i used it to install fglrx..
<nick_h[litage]> i think it starts with a "j"
<milo2361> sebsebseb: most of the stuff i've found has dealings with editing particular parts of the alsa files - but i cannot change them because they're all locked?
<gordonjcp> vader: you'd learn the value of up-to-date backups, for one thing ;-)
<sebsebseb> milo2361: not sure if it will be useful, but
<sebsebseb> !sound |  milo2361
<gordonjcp> vader: what on earth have you got that still uses a FAT16 disk, if you don't mind me asking?
<ubottu> milo2361: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jaypur> can someone help me to set my sound, maybe in alsa, im having problems with hda-intel... please i need help....
<mactimes> Hello everyone.
<en4rab> Has anyone here had any experience with enabling Tv out (an an ADD2 card) on intel 915 chipsets?
<RHorse> sup, mactimes!
<mactimes> Could someone, please, tell me why update-rc.d is no longer available in the repos?
<mactimes> RHorse: Hey.
<vader> gordonjcp: Ya, it's old... I use it in an mp3 player for my car... an old Neo Jukebox.
<gordonjcp> vader: ah righty
<Titan8990> mactimes: that is part of the standard debian utils set
<gordonjcp> vader: in which case you probably have very little to lose by blatting it and copying everything back
<milo2361> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gordonjcp> vader: you could, in fact, just copy all the files off into a directory, reformat it, and copy them back
<gordonjcp> that would be simpler
<gordonjcp> vader: incidentally that might sound like a *ridiculous* way to defrag a disk, but nevertheless that's how we used to do it...
<mactimes> Titan8990: Hum.  Do you know what's the package for it? I know it already comes with basic system, but just in case I need to clean up and reinstall...
<makohund> I've got a bizarre problem with a fairly standard machine... dell optiplex 960.  Won't boot the install/live CD at all. Behavior is very strange.  Same CD was fine for another machine.  I have more details, but first... anyone interested?
<vader> gordonjcp: Brilliant. I'll do that.
<mactimes> Titan8990: packages.ubuntu.com didn't show by basic search.
<grackner> is there a way to open up a sql file?
<Titan8990> mactimes: you can't install a debian system without it
<helper> hello folks how i can the the user of a pppoeconf program , i try to change group by chgrp kad pppoeconf but the user what is the command?
<Titan8990> mactimes: dpkg -s /path/to/update-rc
<mactimes> Titan8990: I never said that.
<lstarnes> grackner: it depends on what type of SQL it is
<mexican> am I allowed to spam the word nigger on this channel?
<Titan8990> mactimes: I believe that is the command to search for files in packages
<grackner> well not sure but im trying to import it and its telling me that theres errors
<mactimes> Titan8990: Thank you.
<grackner> lstarnes im using big dump
<lstarnes> grackner: what kind of sql dump?
<grackner> lstarnes not sure.. i went into phpmyadmin and saved it
<grackner> and did a export
<lstarnes> grackner: are you sure it is for mysql?
<Gromain> Hi Everyone .... Is there anyone here who knows MPX ?
<grackner> yes
<grackner> i was just using it
<grackner> big dump said something about extra :
<filthpig> hi, how do I reset the alsa config to default?
<helper> hello folks how i can the the user of a pppoeconf program , i try to change group by chgrp kad pppoeconf but the user what is the command?
<bc> helper: chown kad:kad
<helper> okie thx
<filthpig> -something- has happened to mine after a power failure, and I get no sound whatsoever
<Marfi> mexican: Yes
<`Ned> hello when I'm adding extra user for myself, should I click on 'Desktop user' or 'Administrator'?
<helper> bc i change group and own for pppoeconf to kad , still in user kad when i try pppoeconf tell me must be root to do it , why ?
<askand> Is there some sort of limit on how many mails evolution can get at a time? I got 1200 mails on my gmail account that I want to fetch into evolution but it seems like it only fetch 400 at a time, then I have to click send/receive again
<lstarnes> `Ned: it depends on if it needs sudo access
<liquid> Anybody know why after I use Gparted to format my second raptor 36g to ext 4, I see it mounted but if I try to transfer something to it I get permission denied errors.
<darrellsmith> oh
<darrellsmith> he left
<darrellsmith> magic
<darrellsmith> does he come on here often
<`Ned> lstarnes, it's for my own use so I guess I would need sudo access
<mexican> I was told by user "marfi" That spamming racial slurs was allowed on this channel
<mexican> is this true?
<lstarnes> mexican: it isn't allowed here.  this channel is solely for ubuntu support
<Dr_Willis> We live to Support Ubuntu!
<mexican> thank you
<grackner> lstarnes can i pm u
<mexican> plz ban marfi for telling me to spam racial slurs
<lstarnes> grackner: go ahead
<younder> shut up!
<milo2361> sebsebseb:  using one of the steps in one of the links that was posted - i found my sound card is not listed as supported (i have ICH8, but ICH7 is the highest supported) (http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel).  is there any way to go around this or will i just have to go back to vista?
<bc> helper: script itself probably needs root. yes, it does: if [ "`id -u`" != "0" ]; then
<`Ned> lstarnes, I'm just adding extra user because I read I should use extra user and not main user for security
<bc> helper: use sudo pppoeconf
<Flare-laptop> Does anyone know why I keep hearing pops and stuff from my speakers
<liquid> Anybody know why after I use Gparted to format my second raptor 36g to ext 4, I see it mounted but if I try to transfer something to it I get permission denied errors?
<Marfi> mexican: I never told you to do that
<bc> Flare-laptop: pidgin by any chance?
<en4rab> Is it possible to enable a second desktop on the TV out (on an ADD2 card) with an intel 915 gfx card, im currently running a "frankenbuntu" install with PPA kernel and debians latest intel X server
<helper> bc i know but i want user to pppoe without using sudo :) it's ok
<Dr_Willis> liquid:  what filesystem is the drive? and how did you mount it?
<Flare-laptop> mexican: Just call the ops
<stew> Marfi: mexican: can you guys please drop it
<evilGUI> If I setup a VPN with the network maneger is everything encrypted and by everything everything?
<younder> milo2361: yes, see if tey have a unix version ofm the driver on their web cite
<Flare-laptop> Marfi: Please don't make me call the ops
<milo2361> thanks younder, ill check it out
<Zencyde> Whenever I try to use VLC to get access to surround51 in ALSA it tells me that it's in use. How would I go about fixing that?
<liquid> Dr_Willis, it is ext4 and it mounted automatically after I restarted
<makohund> Trying to boot the install CD (as live CD, or for install, or even "disc check" all go nowhere.  I choose the language, then try any option.  Screen goes blank except for the cursor.  Then a brief flash, then nothing.  Not even a cursor.  Doesn't respond to anything on the keyboard.
<helper> bc what  if [ "`id -u`" != "0" ]; 0 here mean ? only root ?
<Marfi> makohund: Give it some time to boot
<makohund> Over 1/2 hour?
<Dr_Willis> liquid:  for linux native filesystems the directories must be 'owned' by the user you wish to access teh device..  use fstab to mount it where you want, then either chown the mountpoint, or chown any directroies on teh drive.
<Marfi> makohund: You may need to pass a flag in order to get it to boot
<makohund> Gave at least that earlier, at least I thought I did.
<bc> helper: I didn't read the entire thing, but it checks for root and if not root, then it tries to exec sudo, then if it can't then it fails.
<zloog> is there a way i can disable *all* usb support in my kernel?
<makohund> Any ideas on what flag?
<liquid> Dr_Willis okay thanks, I will give that a shot
<en4rab> makohund have you added another gfx card to your optiplex? I have an NEC versa here with an added nvidia card and disable intel gfx that refuse to boot ubuntu
<`Ned> so if I don't click on 'Administrator' when I add new user, I won't be able to use sudo with that user?
<makohund> Here's the crazy thing... if I hit the power button, I get the typical ubuntu boot screen, but the progress bar doesn't move.
<bc> helper: the better question is why does it need root; for that I dunno, but I'd imagine it writes to root owned configuration files.
<lstarnes> `Ned: exactly, although you can add that user to the admin group later
<younder> su in a terminal will do it
<younder> or sudo <command>
<makohund> And if I hit the button again, the bar moves.  Really weird.
<`Ned> lstarnes, thanks
<Marfi> makohund: Have you tried an alternate disk?
<w41pe> hihi
<_CommandeR_> anyone know how to do a proxy server ?
<helper> bc ya got u but i want this script to understand the !=0 here mean what ? if i put !=1 then mean what ?
<lstarnes> _CommandeR_: it depends on the protocol you want to use
<makohund> I originally was trying to boot the latest clonezilla live cd, and got wacky results there, too.
<Brack10> Hi
<Marfi> _CommandeR_: Google tor
<lukavia> how can i apply new kernel, i have downloaded it ?
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  theres several different types of proxy servers.
<Marfi> lukavia: It's not advised to compile a kernel from source in ubuntu
<younder> lukavia: don't
<Brack10> I'm on the Ubuntu livecd that I installed on my USB key.... when I reboot all changes I made to the filesystem are reset, despite / being mounted as rw.....what can I do so that it keeps my changes?
<makohund> It's a small form factor optiplex... I'll check the video card option, but it came right out of the box (along with 10 others just like it) just the other day.
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, i just wanna go arround the firewall @ my school
<helper> bc i remove the ! and it work but the 0 mean what here it's define :)
<maxbaldwin> Brack10: uh, you can't keep it that way. It's a live cd: meant to be used again and again...
<Marfi> makohund: I am working on one of those, and gave up trying to reinstlal it myself. The alternate CD should work, since it's text based install
<liquid>  Dr_Willis Thanks alot, after I chown'ed the mount point it solved my problem.  I appreciate the help.
<bc> helper: what does running this tell you? `id -u`
<Titan8990> Brack10: it is rw but its your ram which is volatile
<helper> bc the user id
<[gastaufdemast]> bye @ll
<younder> _CommandeR_:  I am sure you do. That is not what we do here though.
<makohund> With clonezilla as soon as it started to boot I got an error message that repeated so often and so fast that I couldn't read it at all.  No key combos would stop it, short of a power down.
<bc> helper: also, even if you make it run as a regular user, chances are it wont do what you hope it does
<Brack10> Titan8990: So is this posible?
<Titan8990> Brack10: livecds/usb don't use the cd or usb for the filesystem, it loads a squashfs into the ram
<bc> helper: i know, but what is YOUR id?
<Titan8990> Brack10: for persistant change usb?
<helper> bc  1000
<Brack10> Titan8990: I see...so then use a CD to install to the USB?
<en4rab> makohund if the optiplex has an onboard intel gfx that is disabled and an added nvidia or ati card the intel kernel module seems to hang the machine, but i was never sucessfull in blacklisting the intel kernel module from the boot params
<Titan8990> Brack10: that should work
<w41pe> Hi. My name is Wandeson of Brazil.Please help.  I could know as link a file ".o" in gcc compiler to create executable?
<Titan8990> Brack10: although I know there are other ways to do it
<Brack10> Titan8990: Any foreseeable booting issues?
<bc> helper: 1000 causes this to be true: "`id -u`" != "0"
<Brack10> BTW 9.10 on USB FTMFW
<pure_hate> I cant take this any more
<Titan8990> Brack10: do you have grub on your internal hdd?
<Brack10> compiz works out of the box
<Brack10> Titan8990: not yet...
<makohund> I was actually trying the ubuntu live cd to see if it would boot (newer kernel, etc).  What I really need to do use use clonezilla.  The alternate installer might show me more what is happening, I guess.
<Brack10> booted up in like 20 seconds
<Brack10> very satisfied
<Titan8990> Brack10: you will just have to manually select the usb from the bios boot menu
<helper> bc ahh i got u mean if id is not 0 then use sudo that's what they meant :)
<Brack10> Titan8990: Okey dok...thanks
<Titan8990> Brack10: make sure you don't write grub to the internal
<makohund> en4rab: Yep, it does have an added card (I forget which, I think ATI).
<bc> helper: yes
<Brack10> gotcha
<helper> bc thx
<Brack10> Thanks for your help
<ichat> anyone knowing of the nforce 4x  and  6x  chipset  sound is   recording  in  9.04 (it wassn't in 8.10
<en4rab> makohund does it also have some sort of onboard intel gfx
<bc> helper: the " and " is probably important too
<Vixen_> I'm a bit confused about installing dual-boot ubuntu. I have a single partition with windows on, the ubuntu documentation says I can defrag the disk the resize it. Does anyone know if this will have a high risk of deleting windows? (I don't have the XP boot disks)
<makohund> en4rab: I'm checking now... gotta look at the order
<helper> bc ya i add if [ "`id -u`" != "0" && !="1000" ]; then and it work :)
<zanberdo> ok, so here is a question: why is it that the liveUSB for Ubuntu 9.04 Netbook Remix appears to fully support volume control on my eeepc 901, but once I install it the support seems to fail?
<ichat> vixen - it depends on your software
<unop> helper, i doubt that works ..
<Vixen_> ichat, how so? The software used to resize?
<careta> hello
<bc> helper: that doesnt do what you think it does
<makohund> It's in my email, which is trapped in outlook, which means firing up virtualbox...
<Marfi> zanberdo: Check the sound, and make sure it's turned up / not muted
<ichat> if you use (bleh) -  partition magic (norton's) -   and  IF you use ntfs - theres no worries.
<GARRETTN> OK, IM BACK TO HELP PEOPLE
<careta> i'm going to install ubuntu on a friends notebook. is there any problem in installing the 64bit version, like incompatible drivers or programs?
<Marfi> ichat: gparted > partition magic
<helper> bc yes i want to run pppoe using id 1000 and id 0 mean using root and user kad without using sudo
<lukavia> Marfi: younder: it;s the only way to achieve 3D on my laptop
<GARRETTN> careta
<unop> helper, under bash.   if (( $(id -u) != 1001 && $(id -u) != 0 )); then do_something; fi
<Dr_Willis> careta:  be sure the notebook is a 64bit cpu. :) ive no issues with 64bit ubuntu so far.
<careta> i'm just asking because windows had lots of problems with that, and i heard there is not 64-bit flash player
<Vixen_> ichat, there'll be low risk of deleting windows?
<ichat> its said that also  Parted magic can do the trick verry good..   (but ive also seen it fail as well as work great)
<Marfi> careta: Shouldn't be, but research the model of the laptop to make sure
<zanberdo> Marfi, what I'm referring to specifically is that volume control: up and down. under livUSB it will increase/decrease volume incrementally, but now that it's installed the display just flashes full volume regardless of increase or decrease.
<w41pe> Hi. Please i need help with GCC compiler to create executable with ".o".
<Dr_Willis> careta:  i play flash on my 64bit machines.. i just installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package  :)
<careta> the model is Acer Aspire 6935 with a Core 2 Duo, I guess it is 64-bit (about 3 months old)
<Jeruvy> careta: you should always check the software you need for compatibility first.  So do a bit of research to find out if the packages you need will work or are supported.  x64 is getting better everyday.
<filthpig> so.. How can I reset the alsa config-file to its default setup?
<makohund> en4rab: yep, it's an ati radeon hd 3450.  Looking into the intel gfx thing now...
<Marfi> zanberdo: Is there a kernel update from when it came out?
<ichat> vixen   3 steps....   A have your windows xp cd ready (just in case)
<bc> helper: attempts to make pppoeconf go what you want without being root will probably end in failure. FYI.
<Marfi> zanberdo: I know with my 900...I had to install a custom kernel, but it worked like a chamr
<bc> helper: s/go/do/
<GARRETTN> anyone here i can assist
<careta> ok
<careta> thanks everybody
<grackner> someone please help me i have a sql file and i cant seem to import it
<unop> careta, the 692xs are 64bit compatible .. pretty sure that one is too
<helper> ah ok
<ichat> 2  verry thourroughly  check and work your disk to a tidy blocks \
<GARRETTN> grackner
<Vixen_> ichat, by defraging?
<zanberdo> Marfi, well, I haven't yet applied all the apt updates (doing that now) so I'm not sure the difference between liveUSB kernel and the installed. though I might (wrongly?) assume that they will be the same...
<grackner> yea
<mzz> w41pe: if you're compiling a single .c file just add "-o exename" to the gcc commandline to produce an executable directly
<Mirux> How can I check my alsa drivers version???
<ichat> 3  resize it...  -   4 do a lot of prayer to god (or google-  wichever you prefer)
<Mirux> I am having some annoying noise at the end of pidgin's "log in" sound.
<Marfi> zanberdo: I would wait for the updates, because it could have been a problem that gets fixed with the updates
<mzz> Mirux: "cat /proc/asound/version" perhaps
<ichat> Vixen_: - yes by defrag
<mzz> Mirux: (although it's possible for the userspace library version to differ...)
<Vixen_> ichat, so I have to pray it'll work, then install ubuntu on the space left
<Mirux> mmm
<filthpig> Vixen_: be very careful to backup your stuff before even considering resizing! Losing Windows is an easy fix, but losing your personal files are a lot worse
<Mirux> you think that if I upgrade alsa's driver
<zanberdo> Marfi, yeah, I will sait and see... though oddly a number of the updating packages seem to fail... will have to play with this...
<Mirux> sound issue will go away?
<Mirux> I am pretty sure many users are experiencing this
<ichat> you WILL however want to keep your windows cdrom close...  and check your windows  (after resizing - but befor  linux install)
<mzz> Mirux: I'd hunt around for others having the same problem with the same app and/or card
<Marfi> zanberdo: Could be something network related, too
<Mirux> ok.
<Mirux> Thanks mzz
<esde> is there anyway to put terminal IN the desktop like conky, without losing the functionality? if so, how?
<Mirux> Anyone have sound issues on HP Pavillion dv6000?
<mzz> Mirux: blindly updating components is imho not wise (especially since in this case it'd probably involve a kernel upgrade)
<Vixen_> ichat, filthpig, I'm looking for the safest way to do it, 'cos I don't have my XP cd around anymore
<ichat> if it scares you in any way -   try using the   Automated System Recovery   (pressing F2 key)
<filthpig> Vixen_: If you just want to give Ubuntu a testrun, I'd recommend a wubi-install
<LargeHardonColli> the key to success is to type a bash code that removes all files or formats your hardrive
<Marfi> esde: I don't know if you can put it into conky, but I Have seen it done before. Don't know how to, though
<Mirux> True mzz, I'm not doing anything.
<LargeHardonColli> thats how you success
<ichat> i meen if you looks (in any way)  damaged
<esde> Marfi: i want it LIKE conky, in the desktop.
<mzz> w41pe: what gcc commandline are you currently using?
<Seajer> Help, my title bars turn grey.
<Vixen_> filthpig, I'd like to do a full install, since I've tried it out, but last time I installed on an external HD, whihc didn't work
<Marfi> esde: I understand, and I knwo there is a way to do it
<makohund> en4rab: yeah, it has an integrated intel gma 4500
<esde> Marfi: does anyone know if it has a .conf file? like conky?
<Mirux> Anyone having sound issues with HP Pavillion dv6000?
<Mirux> Or microphone problems?
<Vixen_> ichat, I do actually have an extra little partition - FAT32, with backup files on it, which I wouldn't be deleting. Does that make a difference
<Vixen_> ?
<ichat> Vixen_:   -  if you follow my instructions  it shouldn't fail and if it does -  youd still be able to fix it befor you start the ubuntu installer
<Marfi> esde: Not sure, I haven't done it
<kc8pxy> i'm loitering in #ubuntustudio and have not gotten a response on how i can fix my issue of audacity complaining that it can't grab the soundcard.  audacious has no such issue..  any insight?
<ienorand> esde: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<w41pe> mzz: I have a files ".o" i would know if i can create executable with GCC with this ".o".
<filthpig> Vixen_: You can download OEM isos of the winXP install-cd several places on the net, and it's fully legal if you stay away from the cracked versions. Under your laptop (if that's what you use), you'll find a Microsoft Licence sticker with yur personal Windows XP licence key
<en4rab> makohund I had what sounded like the same probelm as you with my NEC versa, in my case ubuntu was still trying to load the intel kernel module despite the card being disabled in bios, and this made the machine hang
<esde> ienorand: thanks
<mzz> w41pe: I think you're looking for ld, not gcc, if you have more than one .o
<Vixen_> filthpig, cheers man, that's useful to know
<makohund> en4rab: the bios option is odd... the choices are "auto" or "onboard/card".  But it says "auto" means the add-in card is used, and with "onboard/card" it uses the built-in unless a card is installed, in which case it uses the card. Weird.
<Mirux> Anyone have is using Ubuntu as svn server?
<mzz> w41pe: try "ld -o exename *.o"
<LargeHardonColli> I am mirux
<makohund> en4rab: ok, so I have to figure out how to disable the intel module.
<filthpig> Vixen_: so if anything is f'ed up, you can fix that pretty easily. But NO MATTER WHAT you do, BACKUP YOUR PERSONAL FILES first!
<makohund> en4rab: did you ever find a flag that would do that?
<Mirux> LargeHardonColli, I am trying to set up an svn server on my ubuntu server.
<LargeHardonColli> format it quick before you poison everybody with your lies
<LargeHardonColli> seea above post
<ichat> vixen - it does.. depending on if you fear lossing windows settings and stuf (or if your backup is one made by your  Manufacturer (meaning youll lose settings and prefs) -  be than again...   like i say -   after resizing firs boot your windows to make sure it still works  (and / or - make it work by using ASR -   if that works ... ubuntu wont mess it up  -
<Vixen_> filthpig, aye, I'm doing that right now onto an external.
<en4rab> makohund I believe you are supposed to be able to blacklist a kernel module from the boot parameters but never succeded, in the end I edited the ISO image and deleted the intel kernel module, which let me install, but the system died a few weeks later when i assume an upgrade put the module back
<Mirux> LargeHardonColli, I have win xp virtualized, I work there so I want to save my projects via svn on my ubuntu repositories.
<filthpig> (man, I love installing ubuntu from a memory stick - it's done in five minutes!)
<makohund> en4rab: heh... that sucks.  and doesn't bode well for me here...
<helper> unop, when we use ' and when we use " in script ? in what condition ?
<w41pe> mzz: to link the file ".o" i use ld? I use gcc to link file ".o". It's error :(.Ok
<filthpig> Vixen_: good. Hopefully the resize is painless, but you never know ;)
<bronson> Is there any decent fstab editor?
<mzz> w41pe: please pastebin the actual commands you're running and their output
<bronson> or...  I just created an lvm volume.
<friedtofu> hey anyone know how to get more digits in openoffice calc in a trendline? using 3.1 - it doesnt seem to go beyond 2 decimal places :(
<broken> I have a problem, I"ve been trying to install ubuntu on my computer with 8.04 I've burned 4 cd's already and each one is erroring with "SQUASHFS Error: fsb_bread failed reading block "
<unop> helper,  maybe this example explains it.    variable="foobar";   echo "$variable";  echo '$variable';
<bronson> How do I make it mount on boot without googling for how to discover a volume's uuid again?
<Vixen_> ichat, windows settings aren't too bad, I just want to keep windows (Not ready to give it up yet) and want linux. Without my windows boot cds, I'm a bit stuck, y'know?
<mzz> bronson: does the cd check option in the boot menu succeed?
<Dr_Willis> !uuid | bronson
<w41pe> Ok. I see in command line. Thanks.
<mzz> bronson: sorry, wrong nick
<mzz> broken: does the cd check option in the boot menu succeed?
<unop> helper,  http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Quote.html  and  http://bash-hackers.org/wiki/doku.php/syntax/words
<w41pe> mzz: Thanks
<evilGUI> Anyone here know anything about VPNs?
<filthpig> broken: have you made sure the md5 checksum is correct (that the iso you're burning is not corrupted)?
<Vixen_> filthpig, aye mate, so do I. I've got that windows recovery partition, which should safe me if it all ballses up, but we'll see, eh?
<helper> unop, okie thx :)
<bronson> Dr_Willis, hm, that was almost epic.
<broken> mzz: I'
<esde> how do i create a new gnome-terminal profile?
<broken> I'll try checking the CD * I didn't do it for this one, the last one had two errors, I'm burning at 4x
<milo2361> does anyone know where i can get unix drivers for intel 8201H sound card?
<broken> I've never had these issues before with burning.
<bronson> evilGUI, yes, lots of people.  Don't ask to ask though.
<milo2361> 82801H*
<owned> can anyone help me install ubuntu?  Its my first time doing nething with linux (I'm not a total noob at using comps though) and I can't get it to let me resize my current XP NTFS partition.  Rate now I have a fakeraid 1 set up and I'm guessing thats causing the problem.  I've tried all of the online help things and nothing is working, does anyone think they can help me out with it?
<mzz> bronson: this isn't an ubuntu system, but I refer to the partitions by their lvm name in fstab, like /dev/main/home for the lv called "home" on vg "main"
<mzz> bronson: iirc that works in ubuntu too
<en4rab> makohund there is a kernel modules blacklist, if removing the intel module will let you install, you should then be able to add the intel module to the blacklist, but unless i have a breakthrough soon id suggest tryinf some other distro on your optiplex and see if that works better
<bronson> mzz, actually that probably IS smarter.
<bronson> Since I assigned the name anyway.
<bronson> Ain't no way that's going to change.
<Dr_Willis> bronson:  i just use ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<zanberdo> owned, use another utility, such as gparted, to resize your partitions before attempting to install ubuntu
<owned> I tried
<ichat> vixen -  i shouldn't say this but as long as the version is the same  (like  windows xp pro  uk  / w  sp3  for instance -    it wont matter at all  - where you get the cd nor if its an upgrade  - oem or   corp cdrom... (as your not using  (or requiering)  its cd-key :P
<owned> it wouldn't let me
<mzz> bronson: one of the reasons I use lvm: its partitions have pretty names like that (that don't depend on whatever name the block device(s) has/have)
<zanberdo> owned, check out http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<esde> how do i create a new gnome-terminal profile?
<owned> first it wouldn't even show my raid array, then I used dmraid and it showed it and wouldn't let me resize
<esde> found it
<bronson> Dr_Willis, hey, that is easy to remember!
<bronson> I like it.
<zanberdo> owned, hardware raid or fake-raid?
<owned> fake
<ichat> vixen - not that some backup software  will find it hard to - back something up (i meen restore it to) - a volume of dif size
<zanberdo> owned, might pose a problem
<mzz> broken: might want to md5sum the iso you're burning too (before burning it)
<owned> is there a difference between the gparted live cd and using gparted through the ubuntu live cd?
<ichat> not =  note
<younder> Dr_Disk: the soft link bit often used in unix to gather sources from various parts of the disk in one directoty
<mzz> broken: if for some reason the iso is corrupted no cd burned from it is going to work
<ichat> specially windows based software
<en4rab> anyone here have leet knowledge of writing xorg conf's
<owned> I don't really have an option, I need to keep this XP install, I'm not going through reformatting again
<makohund> en4rab: actually, all I want to do is run clonezilla... yeah, to roll out a pile of xp boxes. clonezilla wouldn't boot, so i tried out the old standby (ubuntu) to see what was up
<TuxFire> Anyone use Bluetooth In Ubuntu here ?
<zanberdo> owned, might be difference versions. what are you doing? Booting to the ubuntu liveCD, then running gparted from there?
<helper> unop, the " show the variable = name but ' don't maybe ' for numbers?
<Coded1> is anyone having issues with sound crackling in jaunty?
<owned> yes
<broken> mzz: I'm using imgburn on windows to burn, i don't actually know how to check md5 on widnows heh
<owned> is there a diff b/w that and using the gparted live CD?
<ichat> broken -   hang on a min theres a power toy for it... that works well
<zanberdo> owned, well, in that case they should be the same, but to be sure you should work from the gparted livecd. this will ensure no drives are mounted thus preventing access.
<funkyHat> en4rab: have you tried just deleting (or moving) it?
<TuxFire> how do i connect my mobile to ubuntu any Ideas or Tuto?
<zanberdo> owned, however, you may find that with fake raid you run into some problems
<zanberdo> owned, fake-raid=bad
<Vixen_> ichat, true, though it's managed it before, so I should be alright. Worst comes to worst, I'll just have to ditch windows sooner than I hoped. Oh also, should I use gparted for all this?
<owned> I don't have a choice ><
<en4rab> makohund id suggest pulling the ati cards and using onboard gfx, but intel gxf is horribly broken on jaunty
<unop> helper, there is only one type of variable as far as the shell is concerned i.e. string   double quotes expand variables, single quotes do not.
<owned> I also don't think its mounted
<owned> I remember seeing somewhere that it said unmounted
<younder> en4rab: get the device driverfrom the web cite
<mzz> broken: google, there are some utilities out there (I think I used some msys binary before, but there are other options)
<zanberdo> owned, it shouldn't be: ubuntu livecd does not mount your local drives unless you tell it to, but just to be sure
<unop> helper,  var="foobar";  echo "$var";  var=12; echo '$var'
<poweradapter> hi, im using two monitors. Twinview, is it possible to lock the mousecursor to the primary screen, and perhaps unlock it by a keycommand?
<tye> hi there guys and gals.
<zanberdo> owned, plus the latest livecd for gparted might provide support for fake-raid that the bundled gparted in ubuntu livecd does not (might)
<ichat> broken -   google for  hashtab :)
<younder> poweradapter: no
<poweradapter> younder: :(
<broken> ichat: mzz alright thanks i'll take a look
<filthpig> Vixen_: afaik you kan use the ubuntu installer to resize (I guess it's gparted with a ubuntified GUI:)
<funkyHat> Coded1: perhaps your sounds levels are set too high, what is your soundcard plugged in to?
<amanda-b> so i have a stack of usb hard drives i want to mount after boot, but listing them in /etc/fstab like a normal drive doesn't work because that's read before the usb subsystem comes available. what's the solution? some script inserted into /etc/init.d at the end of the boot order?
<GARRETTN> quit: have a good day
<owned> the latest vers of gparted on their site is newer then the one I got on the ubuntu live cd, I'll look into it and see if it has fake raid support
<makohund> en4rab: i'm gonna try the newest "experimental" clonezilla, to see if that gets me anywhere.  if not, I'll try the alternate ubuntu disk.  if not... I may have to break down and use a non-oss cloning tool. :(
<Vixen_> filthpig, from what I remember, it is Gparted. I've used it before, but not to resize my windows partition
<tye> I know it's a strech due to this being ubuntu-land... but are there any vbscript masters on board?  :P
<zanberdo> unop, look at using {} in place of "". i.e.: foo="bar"; echo ${foo}; bar=12; echo ${bar};
<amanda-b> tye: burn in hell.
<Mirux> Anyone give me a hand with SVN server on ubuntu JJ?
<tye> Heh, i deserve that Amanda.  lol
<younder> poweradapter: use the icons in the lower right corner to manuver.
<Mirux> Please.
<w41pe> Bye. Thanks to all.
<younder> Mirux: What's the problem?
<Pici> tye: to find a channel: /msg alis help list
<tye> But, in my defense, i'm forced to write in it at work.  :P
<unop> zanberdo,  err no..  foo="foo bar"; touch ${foo}  # does not do what you think it does.
<tye> Thanks Pici.
<poweradapter> younder: ah
<funkyHat> amanda-b: perhaps you need to add the usb modules to your initramfs
<Linux-User> hi there ubuntu 9.04 got a lot of problems... 1st i can't install proprietary ati drivers and official ones got a lot of problems. 2nd when boot on my laptop (asus g2pc) splash image stop at the bigin and stop for 5 minutes, then starts, if i try to restore it show problems on saa7134 module for 5 minutes and then start all. with hardy no problem, how can i solve these 2 big problems? thanks to all
<poweradapter> younder: separate x-screen, of course
<unop> zanberdo,  variables should be quotes properly whenever they can .. ${} does not sufficiently do the job.
<Mirux> younder, I am trying to use svn to backup my projects file. I have win xp virtualized with VirtualBox. I work there, and after I finish I want to do a commit and save the latest version on my ubuntu svn repository.
<poweradapter> younder: thank you
<broken> ichat: mzz ah you're right the hash doesn't match
<filthpig> Vixen_: gparted is safe to use (as safe as anything else, that is)
<broken> I have to download it again I guess..
<mzz> Linux-User: proprietary ati drivers: not going to happen, ati is intentionally dropping support for cards supported by the open driver. You may have to simply be patient or stick to an older xserver until the open driver has caught up with the closed one completely.
<zanberdo> unop, yes, in the case you are referring you are correct, as the space will be the delimiter in the case of touch
<Vixen_> filthpig, hahah! Safe as anything else! God help me!
<zanberdo> unop, and yes, you should definitely use proper quoting
<zanberdo> unop, this is why I ask all my bash questions in #bash! :)
<Linux-User> mzz thanks, and for the kernel how can i solve???
<filthpig> Vixen_: Blame NTFS, not the programs :)
#ubuntu 2009-05-13
<unop> zanberdo, right, so  touch "$foo"  or  touch "${foo}baz"
<zanberdo> unop, and I should lean to just shut my pie hole otherwise...
<younder> Mirux: You need samba to be continously mounted to your Windows disk
<ichat> broken - yw ;)
<Vixen_> filthpig, I know mate, I would just jack in windows right now, but I'm not brave enough xD
<DarkRavin> ok i need help i installed the supybot and now i cant find it can someone help
<mzz> Linux-User: not sure. Blacklisting that module (assuming you don't use it) might help. There's a file under /etc/ for that.
<Dr_Willis> zanberdo:  the advanced-bash-scripting guide - is worth reading a few dozen times. :)
<Mirux> younder, can't i do this over lan?
<Vixen_> Besides, I'm sticking around here until all my files have been replicated
<unop> Dr_Willis, the ABS is quite flawed .. to be honest.
<zanberdo> Dr_Willis, amen brother
 * molinero Ubuntu lives!
<RHorse> does anyone have a copy of bxmenu.bx they can send me?
<Mirux> younder, I have internet on win xp virtualized, so do I have network.
<Linux-User> mzz thx, where exactly i've to search for?
<amanda-b> funkyHat, messing with initramfs ... is doing so well documented? i'm using a stock 9.02 kernel. the last thing i need is to spend three hours jacking with a system that won't boot.
<younder> Mirux: Sure But you need WINS
<zanberdo> I trust I can get a swift kicking in #bash were I to suggest I knew a fraction of what they seem to know... heh
<kesiode> since upgrade to 9.04 my emacs fg and bg colors are back to the defaults.. Does anyone know how to change it?  I think it used my theme by default before nad I'm not sure why it isn't now.
<Mirux> younder, what do you mean? I don't get it, sorry.
<mzz> Linux-User: probably /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but check
<younder> Mirux: Which meansthe product package Samba
<younder> Mirux: sudo apt-et intsall samba
<younder> apt-get
<Mirux> younder, I do have samba installed on my ubuntu system
<GARRETTN> someone say norris g
<Mirux> younder, configured as well.
<ichat> afk - (unless  higlighted ) - brb - ;
<funkyHat> amanda-b: it's quite easy, but I can't talk you through it as I'm chatting on my phone. googling ubuntu initramfs modules will probably help :)
<DarkRavin> ok i need help i installed the supybot and now i cant find it can someone help
<Dr_Willis> unop:  write your own then. :)
<Vixen_> I'm such a bad open-source user. I'm even using mIRC on the #ubuntu channel =[
<younder> Mirux: Then you have to SHARE your dis.
<rob0917> If you run windows xp in virtual box in ubuntu ,do you need to run antivirus on the virtual windows/?
<younder> disk
<Dr_Willis> unop:  i just rember examples from it.. and go backto 'borrow' the code
<funkyHat> amanda-b: if you get stuck ask anyway, I may still be able to help
<unop> Dr_Willis,  i contribute to  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<Mirux> younder, then I do not need to use svn?
<Cakk> Can someone help me i cannot write in my ntfs external drive
<Dr_Willis> unop:  you are the Bash-master! :)
<Mirux> younder, I thought svn would be a better way to keep track of my versions, and at the same time, backing up changes and stuff.
<Linux-User> mzz ok thx now i'll check. thx very much for your help.
<unop> Dr_Willis, i wouldn't say that - i just like it :)
<Mirux> younder, I can do that like... share a folder and copy the whole project folder from win xp to ubuntu but..
<younder> Mirux: Just share the directory with the svn source
<Mirux> younder, i thought having a svn server on my ubuntu and comitting the changes via lan would be better.
<Mirux> mm
<funkyHat> rob0917: my solution is to make a snapshot and boot from that every time, but if you need to update it I would install anti-virus yeah
<Mirux> And then?
<owned> if I have a RAID 1 (fake raid) array set up with XP installed on it, is it possible to just disconnect one of the HDs and still have my same XP on a single hard drive?
<Vixen_> Cakk, what're you trying to do?
<rob0917> thank you
<younder> Mirux: Set up the firewall so it is not accessible from the internet though
<Cakk> write files to my external hard drive
<ninza> anyone else having an ATI radeon graphics card on dell studio have trouble with maximizing/minimizing windows when they ugraded ubuntu to 9.04?
<Cakk> it keeps saying read only
<linxeh> "fake raid" ?
<AmnesiaUK> could someone help me with a simple question?
<amanda-b> funkyHat, aye, docs are sufficient usually :-)
<Mirux> 8(
<AmnesiaUK> How can I view php files in firefox?
<owned> fake raid means it has some hardware raid but requires software for it to work
<AmnesiaUK> I installed php5 and apache
<AmnesiaUK> its running
<carrie-anne> mohamed
<carrie-anne> hi
<Vixen_> Cakk, right click and have a look if the device is set to read only
<AmnesiaUK> but now firefox downloads it and doesn;t display it
<AmnesiaUK> anyone?
<AmnesiaUK> apache says: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Vixen_> Cakk, I think I'm able to write to NTFS when I run ubuntu
<funkyHat> AmnesiaUK: you need to install libapache2-mod-php
<AmnesiaUK> funkyHat, I did
<Cakk> i typed cat /etc/mtab and i get /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1 ntfs rw 0 0
<AmnesiaUK> funkyHat, Apache/2.2.11 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-3ubuntu4.1 with Suhosin-Patch Server at localhost Port 80
<ichat> AmnesiaUK:  and install php as an aplication- thing you your httpd.conf -  rtm
<ekennedy> irc://irc.freenode.net#webgui
<zanberdo> linxeh, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redundant_array_of_independent_disks (search "fake")
<liox_> good night, I have a notebook with ATI Xpress 200 someone has a solution to ubuntu ati drivers and 9:04?
<Vixen_> Cakk, to be honest, I probably know less than you, ask one of the others here xD
<AmnesiaUK> ichat, how?
<younder> a web server is totally irrelevant to the display of a web browser
<liox_> plisss
<ciccio85> ciao
<DarkRavin> ok i need help i installed the supybot and now i cant find it can someone help
<Vixen_> ciao
<Cakk> late
<carrie-anne> hi
<ichat> RTM -   im sorry to say im not sure i remember correctly
<Cakk> vixen
<Vixen_> Aye?
<Cakk> do you know how to unmount drives
<esde> ok so i have a problem with terminal in the desktop
<linxeh> zanberdo: why not just say "software raid" then ?
<Vixen_> Cakk, uuhh, should just be right click > unmount
<owned> b/c its not software raid
<owned> its like a mix of both
<zanberdo> linxeh, not really the same thing
<esde> i need to hide everything around the window
<esde> LIKE conky
<Cakk> mm
<baseranger> I NEED SOFTWARES
<ciccio85> ho bisogno di aiuto
<liox_> good night, I have a notebook with ATI Xpress 200 someone has a solution to ubuntu ati drivers and 9:04?
<jake_> [Tue May 12 2009] [00:10:59] |error|  Closing Link: cpe-24-167-53-174.hot.res.rr.com (Excess Flood)
<jake_> [Tue May 12 2009] [00:11:12] |Notice| -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<jake_> [Tue May 12 2009] [00:11:14] |474| #kubuntu You're banned from that channel
<jake_> [Tue May 12 2009] [00:11:14] |474| #ubuntu-women You're banned from that channel
<jake_> [Tue May 12 2009] [00:15:08] |error|  Closing Link: cpe-24-167-53-174.hot.res.rr.com (Excess Flood)
<FloodBot1> jake_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<owned> software raid is really easy w/ linux.. unfortunately fake raid is very hard
<linxeh> it is
<zanberdo> linxeh, sf raid is raid provided by means of sw, such as madam, however, fakeraid is raid provided by a bios that is not true "raid" and is therefore fake
<funkyHat> ichat: you are confusing ubuntu for a distro that doesn't set up apache to work for you
<baseranger> I NEED A TEACHER
<zanberdo> linxeh, it's confusing until you run into it.
<liox_> pliss
<jake_> [Tue May 12 2009] [00:16:14] |CTCP| Received Version request from freenode-connect.
<jake_> [Tue May 12 2009] [00:45:51] |474| #ubuntu-women You're banned from that channel
<jake_> [19:05] --> You have joined the channel #ubuntu-women (n=jake@216-188-236-30.dyn.grandenetworks.net).
<jake_> [19:05] *** The channel topic is "http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | this channel guidelines http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines || Next Meeting: TBD || Interested in speaking at conferences? Join GeekSpeakr.com, a directory for female geek speakers".
<jake_> [19:05] *** The topic was set by maco on 05/03/2009 04:14:46 AM.
<FloodBot1> jake_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<younder> linxeh: Take some ggod advice and don't use it. It is not stable.
<RHorse> any BitchX users out there? I need bxmenu.bx, please
<funkyHat> AmnesiaUK: try this: sudo a2enmod php
<younder> good
<zanberdo> linxeh, fake-raid = bad
<linxeh> zanberdo: the hpt370 cards were "fake raid"
<unop> !ops | jake_ flooding the room
<ubottu> jake_ flooding the room: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<linxeh> zanberdo: I know. I don't use it
<ichat> ifunkyhat im sorry - not used to auto config apache :blush)
<zanberdo> linxeh, ah, well, there you go. :)
<owned> if I have a fake raid array set up with XP on it can I just get rid of a HD and use it as a single drive, no raid, keeping the same XP install?
<AmnesiaUK> funkyHat, module php5 already enbabled
<AmnesiaUK> enabled*
<zanberdo> owned, nope
<jake_> [19:06] <jake> <amanda-b> funkyHat, messing with initramfs ... is doing so well documented? i'm using a stock 9.02 kernel. the last thing i need is to spend three hours jacking with a system that won't boot.
<jake_> [19:06] <jake> <younder> Mirux: Sure But you need WINS
<jake_> [19:06] <jake> <zanberdo> I trust I can get a swift kicking in #bash were I to suggest I knew a fraction of what they seem to know... heh
<jake_> [19:06] <jake> <kesiode> since upgrade to 9.04 my emacs fg and bg colors are back to the defaults.. Does anyone know how to change it?  I think it used my theme by default before nad I'm not sure why it isn't now.
<owned> ><
<FloodBot1> jake_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jake_> [19:06] <jake> <Mirux> younder, what do you mean? I don't get it, sorry.
<funkyHat> ichat: :) a2enmod, a2ensite etc. are nice
<zanberdo> owned, rather, "I doubt it"
<owned> is there anything I can do to get rid of fake raid w/o reinstalling XP
<Mirux> :S
<ichat> own you MAY not to than repair your windows and  remove the raid driver (
<javyn> hey
<javyn> is there a video editor in linux?  like vegas?
<ichat> Need
<zanberdo> owned, hmmm.... let me think... I don't believe there is.
<esde> i followed the tut http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop and my terminal has a window border and top bar still. can someone help me remove it??
<zanberdo> owned, but you can always google! :)
<Flannel> RHorse: BitchX hasn't been in Ubuntu for a bit now, due to the poor security record.  It's recommended that you switch to a more secure client.
<funkyHat> AmnesiaUK: what have you named your php file?
<DisabledDuck> i have 9.04 hooked up through hdmi on one of my PCs, i have tested to verify that the system is capable of playing audio through HDMI (i did a test through terminal) but how do i set it so that all sounds from my system are outputted through HDMI?
<AmnesiaUK> funkyHat, test.php
<ichat> owned - ar you using  mirrored raid i hope?
<kesiode> anyone know why emacs under 9.04 doesn't use my theme?   It does under the older dists..
<esde> i followed the tut http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop and my terminal has a window border and top bar still. can someone help me remove it??
<owned> yes ichat
<AmnesiaUK> funkyHat, it tells me httpd isnt enabled
<owned> I'm using raid 1
<RHorse> Flannel thanks for the heads up. I just started trying it out in Feisty!
<AmnesiaUK> oh nvm bout that
<furythor> Hello, is there some game related community channel ?
<Flannel> RHorse: Feisty isn't supported anymore either, for what its worth.  I suggest upgrading to Hardy, and for a client, try irssi.
<jake_> [19:06] <jake> [19:06] <jake> <-- goshawk has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<jake_> [19:06] <jake> [19:06] <jake> <GARRETTN> someone say norris g
<jake_> [19:06] <jake> [19:06] <jake> <Mirux> younder, configured as well.
<FloodBot1> jake_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mirux> younder, when i try to commit it says the repository has uuid?
<Mirux> I've disabled authentication
<jake_> [19:06] <jake> [19:06] <jake> <-- xavier (n=xavier@tru75-4-82-227-169-40.fbx.proxad.net) has left #ubuntu ("Ex-Chat")
<funkyHat> AmnesiaUK: and you put test.php in /var/www/ and browsed to http://localhost/test.php?
<RHorse> Flannel tnx fer the info, man.
<ichat> owned - youll be able to do it - but it WIL recure some efford as windows WILL make life hard to you until youve been able to remove the raid i/o driver
<jake_> [19:06] <jake> [19:06] <jake>  redwyrm (n=nil@pool-96-249-196-155.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net) has left #ubuntu ("Leaving")
<jake_> [19:06] <jake> [19:06] <jake> <funkyHat> amanda-b: it's quite easy, but I can't talk you through it as I'm chatting on my phone. googling ubuntu initramfs modules will probably help :)
<jake_> [19:06] <jake> [19:06] <jake> --> katakaio (n=katakaio@x-134-84-51-184.uofm-secure.wireless.umn.edu) has joined #ubuntu
<jake_> [19:06] <jake> [19:06] <jake> <-- juha1 (n=juha@cs181054042.pp.htv.fi) has left #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> jake_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jake_> [19:06] <jake> [19:06] <jake>  poweradapter (n=e@unaffiliated/poweradapter) has left #ubuntu ("Konversation terminated!")
<unop> !ops
<AmnesiaUK> funkyHat, yep done that
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<younder> Mirux: You can't disable authentifification.
<funkyHat> AmnesiaUK: sorry if I'm being patronising, just want to check everything
<AmnesiaUK> funkyHat, np:)
<zanberdo> unop, thank you! that was getting down right annoying.
<unop> i was wondering if i was the only person seeing that..
<AmnesiaUK> funkyHat, I've got it working
<AmnesiaUK> apparantly it doesn't take spaces
<esde> i followed the tut http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop and my terminal has a window border and top bar still. can someone help me remove it??
<AmnesiaUK> since another file was called special symbols.php
<funkyHat> AmnesiaUK: :) what was it?
<AmnesiaUK> funkyHat, is it impossible to have spaces in the filenames?
<hou5ton> Synaptic says that ImageMagick is installed, but I can't find it anywhere???
<younder> nop just use \<space>
<DarkRavin> ok i need help i installed the supybot and now i cant find it can someone help
<Mirux> younder, thanks but i'll find another way to acomplish what I want.
<DisabledDuck> how do i change my systems sound settings to go through HDMI?
<Mirux> Maybe a dirsync
<reya276> is there a firefox help channel?
<lstarnes> hou5ton: it's several separate executables.  display is one of them
<ciccio85> qualcuno scrive ITALIANO???
<funkyHat> AmnesiaUK: you can, not usually sensible though, and you have to escape them properly
<AmnesiaUK> using \?
<RHorse> hou5ton import is another
<mrwes> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mrwes> prego
<reya276> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 and my firefox is acting up, like the darn thing is opening poups in new tabs rather than as popups
<ciccio85> GRAZIE A TE
<mrwes> :)
<younder> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<hou5ton> lstarnes:   RHorse :   ok thanks, I'll poke around and find that components
<funkyHat> reya276: #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<younder> Thought so
<funkyHat> reya276: but if it's on ubuntu, then here
<esde> i followed the tut http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop and my terminal has a window border and top bar still. can someone help me remove it??
<reya276> oh man my notifications are not working either
<liox_> hello
<Vixen_> Hi there.
<reya276> how can I get those back, I must've remove something
<RHorse> hou5ton try man imagemagick
<Intelli> The twin package is buggy.
<reya276> funkyHat: its on Ubuntu
<Intelli> It doens't work right.
<Intelli> For Hardy Heron.
<reya276> funkyHat:  also my notifications are no longer showing up either
<Dr_Willis> Intelli:  youmean the 'twin' terminal emulator?
<Intelli> Yeah.
<funkyHat> reya276: there is a setting about how popups should be loaded, sure you haven't set it?
<Dr_Willis> Intelli:  its been 'goofy' for ages..
<Intelli> How do I fix it?
<liox_> 3d acceleration and turning in ubuntu ati Xpress 200 in 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> Intelli:  ive not tried it in ages..last time i recompiled from soure to get it working how I wanted.
<mzz> reya276: see http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.link.open_newwindow.restriction (I don't think there's ui for that one)
<Intelli> I tried that, it wouldn't make.
<omnydevi> Greetings! Anyone have a link i can use perhaps for having windows installed on sda and ubuntu on sdb, with grub on sdb? it is completely overlooked by windows bootloader, i need it to see KDE on sdb, thanks!
<younder> it will now
<mrwes> Intelli, it configured, but wouldn't make?
<hou5ton> RHorse:   I have done that ... and of course it tells me all about the application .... but I don't know why all the components are not installed.
<Dr_Willis> Intelli:  for X now a  days i tend to use 'terminator' for   a similer type effect.
<Intelli> Yeah, it configured, but wouldn't make.
<funkyHat> omnydevi: you need to install grub on the drive that is booted from
<younder> Intelli: fuck!
<reya276> funkyHat: no I have not seen that
<omnydevi> funkyHat: can i reinstall kde and just make like a 10gb partition on sda and put grub on that?
<funkyHat> omnydevi: it's fine installing it on sda even though windows is on there
<reya276> funkyHat: I think my major concern is the notifications
<omnydevi> funkyHat: what i was looking for mate, thank you!
<funkyHat> omnydevi: grub, that is, no need to move ubuntu
<omnydevi> funkyHat: hrm, there is just a grub installer?
<funkyHat> !grub | omnydevi
<ubottu> omnydevi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Intelli> The configure thing doesn't seem to like the fact that it can't use gtk.h though.
<reya276>  funkyHat: they are not available anymore
<omnydevi> funkyHat: thanks mate :D
<funkyHat> oh what is that other factoid?
<omnydevi> doh
<mzz> Intelli: what are you trying to install again?
<Intelli> twin.
<Dr_Willis> Intelli:  i perfered tojust use it on the console. so i dident even want the X gui features
<funkyHat> !fixboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixboot
<RHorse> hou5ton that *is* weird. They should be in your path
<LiquidAir> When I run apt-get install links, I get a bunch of 404 errors; is there any way to change the mirrors being used?
<Intelli> It doesn't make though. I think it can't find various libraries.
<Intelli> Like libTutf.
<omnydevi> funkyHat: i got it mate, thanks :D
<omnydevi> cheers all!
<funkyHat> reya276: which notifications in particular? the new fancy black ones?
<Dr_Willis> Intelli:  theres some command to auto install all the source-dev depends for a program.. but i forget the command.
<reya276>  funkyHat: nevermind they are still there
<usser> Intelli, sudo apt-get build-dep packae
<funkyHat> reya276: :)
<Intelli> I downloaded the twin-dev package.
<the1corrupted> Hello everyone, I was wondering how I could get Ubuntu to read my S-Video output on my laptop?
<Dr_Willis> Intelli:  like usser  said. :) that should get ALL teh needed -dev packages for it.. it makes it easier to recompile since the thing is in the repos in the first place
<mzz> Intelli: looks like the gtk usage there is gtk 1, which may not be desirable
<Dante123> okay, I am seriously frustrated. First I installed 9.04 64 bit (with separate home folder on its own partition)....random freezing and a certain app I need for work would not work.  Then I reinstalled 32 bit 9.04....app now worked...but random freezing continued.  Also, sound was really weird....if you turn down the volume slider on panel, it actually turns down the front mic slider on volume and in alsamixer.  Then I went back to 8.
<ichat> btw - gotta go its  1.30 am - needs sleep
<ichat> gnight
<funkyHat> the1corrupted: that doesn't make sense
<Dr_Willis> the1corrupted:  svideo OUTPUT is 'output' you plug into a tv..  You wish to have  ubuntu show a picture on the tv?
<owned> after looking around it seems you can just get rid of RAID 1 and keep your data.  Should I just unplug the power to one of my HDs?  Or is there a better way to do it?
<pwnguin> what's the package name for the old gnome layout?
<funkyHat> pwnguin: gnome-straticella
<the1corrupted> Dr_Willis I already have the picture.  (use of TV as monitor), I was just wondering how I could config the best resolutrion...
<pwnguin> funkyHat: thans
<pwnguin> thanks
<funkyHat> pwnguin: or something like that
<[k]laxon> Hey guys, problem. When i go to install Xubuntu from disk, it comes up with the funky boot menu where you have options, but NOTHING works! I can choose the language, but after that, i can move up and down the list, but not select anything. I don't know what to do.
<pwnguin> /p/part
<Dr_Willis> the1corrupted:  for my nvidia cards i use the nvidia-settings tool
<Dr_Willis> the1corrupted:  svideo is not going to be super-great any way. :)  you have to toy with the settings/res/modes to see what the tv canhandle
<dyess002> DOES ANYBODY KNO HOW TO FORCE A  PROGRAM TO QUIT
<reya276> funkyHat: thanks
<reya276> mzz: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. idont even see 'twin' in the repos any more
<koshari> dyess002 use kill
<funkyHat> dyess002: pkill -9 program
<the1corrupted> Dr_Willis So how do I toy with them then?  I've tried the presets but they all suck...  I can't go above 1024 x 768
<RHorse> hou5ton try apt-cache search imagemagick
<funkyHat> dyess002: might work without the -9 too
<[k]laxon> Anyone have any idea?
<Dr_Willis> the1corrupted:  your tv prberly cant handle any more then that anyway. it has to convert it down to a signal the tv can use.
<dyess002> I AM VERY NEW, DO I PUT THIS IN THE TERMINAL
<the1corrupted> Dr_Willis Oooh, I see.
<hetauma> hi, how can I set up my mouse so back and forward keys would work on nautilus?
<lstarnes> dyess002: could you please stop using caps?
<funkyHat> dyess002: yep
<supernix> I installed mysql but now I can get to it via the terminal
<hetauma> also I want to be able to go back on firefox using backspace
<dyess002> sorry
<mrwes> dyess002, sudo killall programname
<supernix> just keeps giving me access denied
<dyess002> curious, what is caps doing
<mrwes> hetauma, in your browswer address type about:config, and then search for backspace
<[k]laxon> dyess002, its like shouting on the internet, not to mention its... aesthetically displeasing.
<funkyHat> supernix: are you using the -p switch?
<RHorse> dyess002 it's bad form
<supernix> yes
<hetauma> mrwes, ty
<mrwes> hetauma, browser.backspace_action and change the value to 0 (zero)
<funkyHat> supernix: and the password you set in debconf when you installed?
<hou5ton> RHorse:   It brings up a whole long list of things
<dyess002> ok, thanks didn't have a idea
<supernix> that is funny I did set a password but honestly funkyHat I can't recall what it was I was trying to answer the phone and do an install all at once
<RHorse> hou5ton yes, you'll need to install some more pkg's for the full suite prolly
<funkyHat> supernix: dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<hetauma> mrwes, worked fine thanx
<amokk> hello
<mrwes> hetauma, of course :) -- your welcome
<amokk> ¿does anyone know how to play audio cds without silence between tracks properly in ubuntu?
<amokk> thanks
<dyess002> wow, it worked
<Intelli> Argh, this program worked just fine under Dapper Drake.
<Vixen_> amokk, have you tried all the stuff like looking over the program settings for delay between tracks?
<ransom> is anyone else having trouble with periodically losing your wireless connection?  i don't know if this is a known issue or if it is a problem with my network.  I'm on an Eee PC 701.
<funkyHat> supernix:or  dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-*version* - i forget
<amokk> Vixen_ yes
<Vixen_> amokk, in that case mate, you'll need to ask someone else, sorry =3
<RHorse> ransom try a different encryp protocol?
<ransom> RHorse: i'm on an open network
<RHorse> ransom strong signal?
<SeaPhor> can someone give me the cmd to output the UUID's of all the system partitions? as shown in fstab?
<homeskill> i dont have man pages for c functions like malloc(), how do i get them?
<amokk> ok don't worry thanks
<hetauma> how can I set up my mouse so back and forward keys would work on nautilus?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> is there a site which provides the ubuntu kernel configuration files from version to version
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> ?
<supernix> funkyHat: I have done the dpkg reconfigure via terminal and even did a reinstall via Synaptic either way I get no option to reset the password
<thismamacooks200> My, bluetooth adapter works on my laptop but not on my desktop, both jaunty
<liox_> someone help me how to turn 3d acceleration on ATI Xpress 200 at 9:04 ubuntu?
<owned> anyone have experience with raid?
<hetauma> sh4d3sl4y3r_, I think that when u downlad the kernel source from the repositories the config is included
<dtchen> sh4d3sl4y3r_: see /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<koshari> owned unless your considering real ahrdware raid i say forget it
<owned> no I want help with breaking my fake raid :P
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> no incase i download from kernel.org... and load the configurations and make a few modification myself
<koshari> software/soho raid is rubbish
<funkyHat> supernix: try a purge
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> thats why
<dtchen> sh4d3sl4y3r_: if you want browseable source, use kernel.ubuntu.com/git
<deco> who here uses ctwm?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> thanks a lot man
<lstarnes> hetauma: install manpages-dev
<owned> i have raid 1 (fake raid) and I want to know if I can just remove an HD and then have the comp boot like normal
<ransom> RHorse: yeah.  my thinking is that i have switched from 3rd party drivers to the built-in ones to 9.04 .  I don't know if others have had the same problem or not.
<Cakk> Is it possible to have a new terminal go to a lan network computer?
<lstarnes> hetauma: oops, wrong person
<dtchen> sh4d3sl4y3r_: then look in ubuntu-release.git/debian/config/
<Cakk> i tried
<lstarnes> homeskill: install manpages-dev
<hetauma> lstarnes, I though sto  :D
<Cakk> cd smb://***.***.*.*
<blind> For some reason I have no sound. My speakers are functional, I've tried rebooting and I've tried reloading alsa.
<Cakk> no sucess
<dtchen> blind: wget -O ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<dtchen> blind: then, please tell me the generated url
<lstarnes> Cakk: you will have to mount the remote smb share somewhere
<lstarnes> Cakk: for that, you need smbmount
<Cakk> how do i do that
<supernix> hmmm funkyHat how do I do a purge ?
<blind> is that 0 or an O?
<lstarnes> blind: the letter
<RHorse> ransom if ur using a gui, U could try cli commands
<blind>  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4ce2fdb401a43e3aa2cfa72e82164d0b41c72377
<Cakk> lstarnes how doi use smbmount ?
<funkyHat> supernix: sudo aptitude purge mysql-server mysql-server-*version*
<FireHopper> anyone have a bit of help for a linux newb?
<funkyHat> !ask | FireHopper
<ubottu> FireHopper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dtchen> blind: which card do you want to use - the onboard or the usb one?
<hetauma> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<lstarnes> Cakk: check its manual page (man smbmount)
<blind> dtchen: I don't have a USB one O_o
<Cakk> ight
<fat_rat> '/quit
<supernix> So after the purge is done just do another install?
<supernix> So after the purge is done just do another install? funkyHat
<owned> anyone have any experience with raid 1 arrays?  Can you just break the array and have a single HD that you can boot from?
<deco> i guess nobody uses ctwm :-(
<dtchen> blind: sure you do. see the "!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA
<robdig> SeaPhor: maybe vol_id does what you want
<FireHopper> I am running ubuntu 8.10, and tried to upgrade using the software in the installation, but it fails.. says something about running dpkg and when I do that it says theres some kind of error..
<funkyHat> supernix: after the purge check that /var/lib/mysql is empty
<blind> dtchen: I have a bluetooth dongle and a wireless keyboard/mouse in my USB, nothing else. Is it trying to use the usb? how do i make it use the onboard?
<jamie> dir
<funkyHat> supernix: then reinstall
<dtchen> blind: the onboard is the default one. let me check your mixer settings again.
<rjbank> s
<supernix> ok thank you for the information funkyHat
<maynards-girl> what do i install so i can play and rip mp3's?
<funkyHat> supernix: there are ways of resetting the password without reinstalling, but as you've not used it yet this is easier
<dtchen> blind: PCM, Surround, Center, LFE are all muted and set to zero. you might want to fix that.
<blind> dtchen: in alsamixer, it just shows me card "PulseAudio"
<blind> What is that? I have nothing by the name pulseaudio.
<hacktolive> maynards-girl: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nztal> when i make room for ubuntu on a laptop, i have to make space at the beginning of a drive because a recovery partition is at the end of of drive (laptop), anyway, when i adjust the size of the partition, if i try and boot into a non-ubuntu partition, windows seems to notice that the size of the partition is not standard, it activates a recovery mode, which renders that vista installation useless, anyone have any ideas on how to get ubuntu, and
<nztal>  my windows to exist together peacefully?
<supernix> hmmm var/lib/mysql is not empty so what do I do? funkyHat
<dtchen> blind: use "alsamixer -Dhw:0"
<funkyHat> supernix: empty it
<funkyHat> supernix: actually delete it entirely
<hacktolive> maynards-girl: that will install the mp3 codecs
<blind> dtchen: thank you
<supernix> just rm -f *.*
<supernix> funkyHat:
<funkyHat> supernix: no
<maynards-girl> thanks hacktolive. i'll try that right now
<BigMoopies> how do I get the nVidia driver in Jaunty?
<funkyHat> supernix: rm -r /var/lib/mysql
<BigMoopies> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<funkyHat> supernix: rm commands with *s in them aren't sensible
<BigMoopies> so I want nvidia-glx-177 ?
<SeaPhor> robdig, says error opening volume
<robdig> SeaPhor: use sudo
<stew> supernix: you are trying to remove all the mysql databases as well? or just the mysql configuration?
<SeaPhor> $ sudo vol_id --uuid sda3
<funkyHat> st
<robdig> SeaPhor: full path to dev, so /dev/sda3
<FireHopper> so no one has a idea on how to get mine to upgrade?
<supernix> Ok I did it sudo style but they are gone now
<SeaPhor> robdig, lol, duhhhh, my bad
<funkyHat> stew: there aren't any, just trying to reset mysql root password, and I'm telling him the lazy way
<supernix> So now I do the reinstall?
<robdig> SeaPhor: :)
<funkyHat> supernix: yep
<Cakk> agh still dono how to use smbmount
<Speckz> Anyone here use Wubi with Windows 7 RC?
<Cakk> can anyone help me with smbmount mounting my network computer
<supernix> Ok thanks will try again funkyHat and stew
<maynards-girl> hacktolive, how do i install the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<stew> there is no reason to remove anything just to change the mysql root password, but i guess its too late now anyway
<FireHopper> I am running ubuntu 8.10, and tried to upgrade using the software in the installation, but it fails.. says something about running dpkg and when I do that it says theres some kind of error..
<Cakk> anyone kno about smbmount?
<dino__> hey peeps
<lstarnes> Cakk: smbmount smb://***.***.*** directori
<lstarnes> *directory
<Gaming4JC> hey guys I am on 9.04 and I'm having some trouble getting a Lexmark  3100 printer to work.
<dino__> imma noob on linux and just reading up on it
<funkyHat> stew: yeah, I guess it's only lazy in the sense that I can explain it without having to look anything up... oops
<Cakk> ok where do i add the pw
<lstarnes> Cakk: the directory in that command should be empty
<Gaming4JC> I tried using a generic driver and it didn't work.
<dino__> where do u get the command line at ?
<Gaming4JC> Also I tried using 3200 driver. It works by simply pushing a paper through, but no color or printing is actually done... :P
<lstarnes> dino__: applications > accessories > terminal
<supernix> Thank you so much funkyHat and stew
<lstarnes> Cakk: wait, I think I'm wrong
<maynards-girl> how do i install the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<dino__> ty
<supernix> I just did a test and it works now
<funkyHat> supernix: :)
<mrwes> lstarnes, I believe Ubuntu is moving towards cifs mounts for samba shares
<supernix> I could not find a gui to manage the server though any ideas funkyHat?
<dino__> damn i thought that was note  pad like on windonts
<maynards-girl> nevermind i figured it out
<khaije1> hiya folks, is there a picture pastebin?
<Gaming4JC> anyone? (printer problems...)
<funkyHat> dino__: :). 'text editor' is the one that's most like notepad
<Gaming4JC> I am setting it up at a friends house so. xD
<dino__> ok so im still learningim on ubuntu running dual with slackware
<Gaming4JC> this is making ubuntu look bad :P
<dino__> im ditchs morcosoft
<Gaming4JC> they just switched from windows where the printer worked,lol.
<jman5555> ok I am having some serious resolution problems.
<jman5555> can anyone help?
<luis> ubuntu has any cd copy software?
<dino__> only problem im having is learn that command for the terminal
<funkyHat> jman5555: which version of ubuntu, and what graphics card?
<jman5555> 8.10 and Nvidia tnt2
<dino__> 9.04 what i have i think
<dyess002>   I am trying to maybe swap to Ubuntu slowly, I have it on mine and my daughters and the wireless works fine, I put it on my wife's and it won't show her card. I click on the wireless and it doesn't give the wireless networks availible
<funkyHat> luis: yes, brasero, or k3b
<dino__> whats a good   messenger client  that can run on yahoo messenger servers ?
<RHorse> dyess002 do you know what device the card is: ath0...?
<dyess002> i have a submission file for that computer
<thismamacooks200> dyess002:in the past a slow switch to ubuntu had advantages, but now its better to quit cold turky
<Gaming4JC> dyess002: try searching the make and model of the wifi card on google next to the keyword ubuntu. That's how I got a linksys to work.
<jman5555> NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64 Graphics card
<jman5555> thats all I know
<dyess002> thanks i'll try that
<Gaming4JC> Anyone on meh Lexmark 3100 printer?
<funkyHat> supernix: there are a few. phpmyadmin is one, or mysql-admin
<saruji> request for general direction on how to setup a linux box for running two things 1) file server 2)  ssh proxy
<d3c3pt10n> hey
<lstarnes> Cakk: try smbmount //<ip>/<sharename> directory user=<name>
<tye> Dino__ i think pidgin is a decent multi-char client.
<pop4> hi
<lstarnes> Cakk: without the <'s and >'s
<pop4> ineed  wemn
<funkyHat> supernix: phpmyadmin is wab-based, mysql-admin is a regular program
<d3c3pt10n> i have issues after dist upgrade from 8.10
<supernix> funkyHat: that notification went off and scared me to death
<funkyHat> supernix: hehe
<pop4> hi
<funkyHat> *web based
<pop4> hlooooooooooooooo
<dyess002> which one is my card                 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:1355] 	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx- 	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx- 	Latency: 64 	Interrupt: pin A ro
 * Gaming4JC is googling...
<thismamacooks200> 50 new people enter. My, bluetooth adapter works on my laptop but not on my desktop, both jaunty
<salamandra> join #ubuntu-es
<dino__> tye  i get a server connection error on it lately
<dino__> im not sure what the deal is
<meoblast001> hi
<dino__> hello
<meoblast001> i'm having some trouble with evolution
<d3c3pt10n> can we pm for help in here
<meoblast001> when i hit the new button, it locks up, and if i click an email link in firefox, nothing comes up
<supernix> Do they install the Innodb version of MySQL ?
<dyess002> which  one  AirForce One 54g or Broadcom Corporation BCM4318
<funkyHat> d3c3pt10n: it's best not to,you're unlikely to pick the right person for your question
<datta> i have a swf file in my computer
<datta> i want to play it but it plays with vlc and vlc can't play it
<datta> what should i do?
<dino__> shit i need a teacher  anyone care to help ?
<d3c3pt10n> funkyHat, i done dist update to 9.04 from 8.10 and it said it was blocking some sources, now i cant get them back i've checked sources.list and there not commented out in there
<jman5555> can anyone help me one on one with a resolution problem?
<d3c3pt10n> i need to add some new ones and they wont add either
<datta> also does anyone know how to insert a swf movie in openoffice
<d3c3pt10n> trying to install gtk+2
<datta> i cant insert it, im trying
<lstarnes> d3c3pt10n: the libraries for it should be installed automatically
<lstarnes> d3c3pt10n: for the development files, install libgtk2.0-dev
<rjbank> clear
<milo2361> does anyone know of a sound driver for an Intel 82801H (ICH8) sound card compatible with ubuntu?
<d3c3pt10n> i need my sources fixin
 * Gaming4JC awaits lexmark printer support... :P
<funkyHat> d3c3pt10n: check any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jman5555> could anyone please help me with a resolution problem?
<d3c3pt10n> i'd quite good at messing about, i've removed gnome with openbox and i'm using sickboy kernel on a aspire one
<d3c3pt10n> but this has me stumped
<chaorain> I am having problems with windows ans I think that Ubuntu might be causing them. How can I get Ubuntu to Ignore sda and sdb completely? i.e. Ubuntu won't even look at them?
<funkyHat> jman5555: best to give details - "can anyone help me with my resolution problem, I have a nvidia tnt3 on ubuntu 9.04"
<amanda-b> note to self: boinc chews the holy living hell out of an already-under-powered system (mac mini).
<amanda-b> is there a command line utility that will give me just a raw file/directory count? i'm using rsync to shuffle files around, which is great, except the count doesn't work right.
<funkyHat> amanda-b: du might help
<jman5555> ‪‎can anyone help me with a resolution problem. I have a Nvidia tnt2 graphics card and I can only get an 800 by 600 resolution. Im running Ubuntu 8.10
<milo2361> Hello.  I need some help with sound - i google/ubuntu forum searched for ways to fix sound, and i am stumped.  i am also an ubuntu noob so this might just be my problem.  I am running a Gateway p-173X FX edition with an intel 82801H(ICH8 family) sound card and cannot make it cmpatible - yes i made sure the volume controls are all up
<Gaming4JC> zzzz...
<_CommandeR_> Hi, i need a good music player somewhat compared to new Winamp. anyone ?
<Dr_Willis> amanda-b:  perhaps ls | wc -w    :)
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  audacious is ok.
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, is there an equalizer there ?
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, and for gnome ofc :)
<funkyHat> milo2361: did you go to preferences and enable the controls for everything?
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  no idea. not a big feature i need.
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  try it and see
<guptach|ee> quick question, how do i make it so that when ever i close my laptop screen, it only turns my screen off. It does not disconnect from my network?
<milo2361> funkyHat: yes. i also forgot to mention its ubuntu 9.04  and i dont really want to have to go back to vista
<funkyHat> milo2361: did you make sure they are all unmuted? and have you played with the options and switches?
<robert__1> I need help idk what happened
<metal> I can't get permission to chown on my system
<metal> I can't run wine becasue it says "not owned by you"
<milo2361> funkyHat:  nothing is muted but i still dont get sound.  from searching i found things to add on to some of the alsa code lines but all of my alsa files are locked.
<Flynsarmy> Does jaunty not switch system settings to use the msttcorefonts the way older distros did when you install it?
<unop> metal, use sudo
<metal> Did
<metal> robert@RaptorJesus:~$ sudo chown -R robert:robert /home/robert/
<metal> [sudo] password for robert:
<metal> chown: cannot access `/home/robert/.gvfs': Permission denied
<chaorain> I am having problems with windows ans I think that Ubuntu might be causing them. How can I get Ubuntu to Ignore sda and sdb completely? i.e. Ubuntu won't even look at them?
<funkyHat> metal: what error message so you get? (just 1 line please)
<funkyHat> oh my bad for being slow
<metal> chown: cannot access `/home/robert/.gvfs': Permission denied
<guptach|ee> metal, use sudo
<djyoung4> :)
<metal> I did, guptach|ee
<eseven73> that's one file that cant be changed, I think it's the gnome virtual file system
<metal> When i try to chown to ~/
<unop> metal,  .gvfs is special, you can't adjust it .. try something like this.   find ~/ ! -iname ".gvfs" -type d -exec sudo chown -R robert.robert {} +
<metal> it doesn't work because permission denied
<zaccour>  where can i find the ubuntu iso for the style Dell tweaked? I have Ubuntu installed, just wanna try it out though to see what its like
<unop> metal, or better.  find ~/ ! -user "$USER" -a -type d -exec sudo chown -R robert.robert {} +
<eseven73> better off leaving that file alone
<metal> unop: what does that do
<zaccour> is there an iso for the Ubuntu that Dell came up with? just wanna try it out
<unop> metal, change the permissions of all directories within ~/ that you _don't_ own
<salamandra> hi every body! i've got a problem with alsa, when i connect an earphones the speakers still sounds. any one know how to repair this??
<unop> metal, s/permissions/ownership/
<metal> find: `/home/robert/.gvfs': Permission denied
<RHorse> salamandra this is common with 9.04. google it
<salamandra> but im in ibex
<zaccour> salamandra, did you try right click on the speaker icon and see if headphones is checked?
<salamandra> yes i did it
<wasutton3> i have successfully set up a fakeraid array using the instructions online. whenever i try to mount it using either ext2IFS or ext2fsd in windows 7 it breaks the array according to the motherboard
<metal> unop: find: `/home/robert/.gvfs': Permission denied
<wasutton3> it doesnt mount it either
<zaccour> is there an iso for the Ubuntu that Dell came up with? just wanna try it out
<chaorain> salamandra, On some computers it has to do with the hardware
<unop> metal, which command did you try? first or second?
<chaorain> metal, what are you trying to do?
<metal> second
<zaccour> is there an iso for the Ubuntu that Dell came up with? just wanna try it out
<salamandra> but last week this still works
<RHorse> salamandra try the mixer settings
<Juzman-EeePC> zaccour: Ask once, await reply. If no reply presume no one knows. :-)
<salamandra> i have "googled" a lot, also i recompiled alsa
<zaccour> 3 times a charm, 4 times is a restraining order
<guptach|ee> salamandra, what computer model?
<guptach|ee> is it a laptop ?
<metal> chaorain: trying to get ownership of wine
<salamandra> nop
<salamandra> HP....desktop
<djyoung4> quit your mom
<rjbanker> zaccour: see this: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04#Dell_OS_Factory_Recovery_8.04.1_DVD_ISO  there is a small download link on that page
<guptach|ee> salamandra: oh, i had alsa problems
<Flynsarmy> Does jaunty not switch system settings to use the msttcorefonts the way older distros did when you install it?
<brand0con> wondering what you folks use to backup your home directory to external media?  ive looked up several scripts and tried a program called backintime but nothing is really suiting my simple need.  any suggestions
<guptach|ee> salamandra: did you check this file " sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf "
<maynards-girl> am i able to stream my music to my airport?
<guptach|ee> salamandra: look at the bottom
<guptach|ee> there should be some options
<Dr_Willis> brand0con:  i just drag my files over.. :)
<salamandra> guptach..: and what does i have to confirm?
<guptach|ee> options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo # options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<guptach|ee> wait
<RHorse> brand0con rsync
<guptach|ee> salamandra:  http://mibbit.com/pb/yHhgqf
<Dr_Willis> brand0con:  or i use sshfs and copy the stuff over to a remote box every so often with a script
<brand0con> Dr_Willis: good but not that good.  i could just as easily use cp for the same use.  I'd like to use something that creates links instead of files
<guptach|ee> look at thay
<guptach|ee> try adding one of those lines
<Dr_Willis> brand0con:  whats the point of backups with links?  somthing is not clear here.
<unop> metal,   cd ~/ && find .  -iname ".gvfs"  -prune -o -exec sudo chown -R robert.robert {} +
<brand0con> well if you already have a file backed up
<guptach|ee> restart and see if that fixes the problem
<guptach|ee> if not
<brand0con> you dont really need to erase it and back it up agai
<meth0d> hey all
<guptach|ee> try the other one [but un coment it by removing the #]
<Dr_Willis> brand0con:  rsync can do that. actually i think theres other copy tools that can do it also if size different
<guptach|ee> it worked for me
<metal> unop: sudo: unable to execute /bin/chown: Argument list too long
<lolololo> hey fellows
<salamandra> ok thanks im doing
<guptach|ee> but i have a difrent computer
<guptach|ee> might work for you
<lolololo> i'm thinking about using a ramdisk to speedup a 60Gb rsync and use it as --temp-dir, would that be of any good? and if yes, what can i do with filesizes > ramdisk size? any thoughts?
<koshari> brand0con i second rsync
<metal> chown: cannot access `./.gvfs': Permission denied
<unop> metal,   cd ~/ && find .  -iname ".gvfs"  -prune -o -exec sudo chown -R robert.robert {} \;
<chaorain> will ubuntu do anything to sdb if I don't mount it?
<wasutton3> brand0con: rsync is good, i use it as well, but if you are looking for a gui you can try this http://lifehacker.com/software/featured-linux-download/timevault-time-machine-for-linux-275399.php
<mzz> unop: err, that recurses twice :P
<brand0con> thanks ill go read some man pages
<unop> chaorain, not really
<mzz> unop: I think you want to drop the -R on that chown
<koshari> lolololo who has 60g of ram to spare?
<unop> mzz, errm, yep, good catch
<lolololo> koshari: i'm not transferring on 60G file, total transfer is 60G, the files are smaller
<ienorand> zaccour: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04#Dell_OS_Factory_Recovery_8.04.1_DVD_ISO
<koshari> chaorain generally no, yu could still delete the partition if you wanted to however
<chaorain> unop, not really? I think Ubuntu is toying with XP and breaking it. would not mounting sdb prvet this?
<brand0con> wasutton3: thanks.  I didn't really care for the backintime gui all that much but I'll give time machine a whirl I suppose
 * ienorand drat--
<koshari> lolololo i doubt a ramdic will mke it any faster then
<salamandra> err..guptach, i have a blank file. is it normal?
<unop> metal,   cd ~/ && find .  -iname "*gvfs"  -prune -o ! -user "$USER" -exec sudo chown robert.robert {} \;
<mzz> chaorain: err, why do you think ubuntu has anything to do with them? It will read those partitions but it won't write to them (iirc it won't even mount them by default)
<koshari> lolololo likely slower as you will need to move it twice
<wasutton3> brand0con: good luck, but good to see you are backing up
<the1corrupted> Hey, everyone.  I was hoping to get help with my ALPS Touchpad.  Right now, it's disabled, but I want to enable it and so far, nothing has worked.
<metal> unop: your last command never went through yet
<chaorain> thanks, mzz, unop, koshari
<unop> metal, ok, let it finish if its still running and you should be set
<lolololo> koshari: i was thinking maybe it will, i mean: rsync must create every file it transfers in the destination dir, even if the file exists, and then rename it. Maybe if the file creation and writing is done on a ramdisk it will be faster...(just wondering tho)
<owned> if i remove the power to one of the HDs in a fake raid 1 array can I boot the computer using a single HD without losing the data
<koshari> lolololo it doesnt have to create files that exist, run it with --progress and you will see what happens
<koshari> lolololo the real value with rsync is when you do repetitive backups and can use switches that only update new timestamped files ect,
<chaorain> Is there a way to compare (quickly) the contents of two directories. i.e. find all differences?
<bigjay> diff it ;-)
<lolololo> koshari: but if i'm mirroring two computers, it will have to create files that exist, that is in case they are modified at the source
<Flynsarmy> Does jaunty not switch system settings to use the msttcorefonts the way older distros did when you install it?
<[[thufir]]> I'm on ubuntu 8.10 I used to have svn, but now cannot seem to install from apt-get :  http://pastebin.com/m631e8da8
<bigjay> rsync it :-)
<lolololo> it will have to transfer the new version of the file (i'm using --whole-file, and i need to use that) and then overwrite the existing one
<koshari> lolololo if your looking at mirroring 2 computors partimage may be a better tool
<[[thufir]]> bigjay: rsync?  was that for me?
<unop> [[thufir]], you want subversion .. it provides svn
<rjbanker> anyone running 9.04 on a dell 1545? how is i working for you?
<owned> anyone know about remove an HD in a fake raid 1 array?  Can I jst use a single HD w/o raid and keep the data that was on it?
<[[thufir]]> unop: subversion fails to install from apt  http://pastebin.com/m631e8da8
<careta> how do I change the hostname in my ubuntu pc?
<unop> !hostname > careta
<ubottu> careta, please see my private message
<koshari> [[thufir]] no rsync wont solve your issues, nearly all others though ;-0
<unop> [[thufir]],  dpkg -l | grep -i subversion   #??
<lolololo> koshari: will check it, thx anyway
<careta> thanks unop
<unop> [[thufir]], hmm ..
<unop> !info subversion
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4dfsg1-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 332 kB, installed size 4172 kB
<[[thufir]]> unop:  it used to be installed, I wonder if it's a multiverse thing.
<unop> [[thufir]],  make sure you have the main repository enabled
<[[thufir]]> unop: http://pastebin.com/m788338cf
<_CommandeR_> hi, anyone know how to install songbird ?
<midkniht> http://irclnx.com/video/most_viewed
<thecras>  /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version /ctcp version
<unop> [[thufir]], yea, it looks like you had it installed at one point .. but aptitude can't find it anymore, make sure you have the repository enabled then update aptitude
<unop> thecras, why ?
<careta> how do I install the nvidia driver? i tried installing nvidia-glx-180 through synaptic but it doesnt work
<linux_noob> basic apache http/https question... I have Trac (SVN web interface) installed on my box and it is accessible from http:/localhost/trac... now I would like to use SSL (i have it all setup, working, and tested!)  Will moving the <directory /trac> entry from /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ssl-default accomplish my goal??
<thecras> hi unop
<unop> linux_noob, should do, yep
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  just go to the songbird homepage and download the latest?
<rafik> hi Rohff139
<[[thufir]]> unop: I'm not quite sure what's wrong with the repos file:  http://pastebin.com/m50177064  but I'm still researching it
<thecras> unop where your from???
<eseven73> !ot | thecras
<ubottu> thecras: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unop> !ot | thecras,
<ubottu> thecras,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<linux_noob> unop, thanks
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, they dont have a .deb pakage only an folder that you start it from, but nwm i downloaded a installer from get-deb
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  the tar.gz can work for a single user if you want.
<enovativ> can anyone tell me exactly what is subversion 1.6
<enovativ> ?
<unop> [[thufir]],   apt-cache policy subversion
<r3c0n> ﻿  The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)........... in wvdial whats the way to repair this error ??
<thecras> unop where are your from
<thecras> ???
<the1corrupted> Hey, everyone.  I was hoping to get help with my ALPS Touchpad.  Right now, it's disabled, but I want to enable it and so far, nothing has worked.
<lstarnes> enovativ: it is version 1.6 of the subversion version control system
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, thanx anyway, Tried audios* but its to tiny for my display (1680*1050) could hardly see anything :P
<r3c0n> its a huawei E170 mobile broadband modem
<r3c0n> ﻿  The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)........... in wvdial whats the way to repair this error ??
<vertix> oh, finally quiet here more or less
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  the tar.gz from songbird homepage works here for me.
<unop> thecras, stop .. this isn't a chat channel. if you have an ubuntu question, ask.
<Flynsarmy> Does jaunty not switch system settings to use the msttcorefonts the way older distros did when you install it?
<enovativ> istarnes : but what exactly is the version control system
<[[thufir]]> subversion is listed, but has a "500" for the policy:  http://pastebin.com/m5434fd26
<th0r> the1corrupted, have you tried tpconfig?
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis,  but how do you install it ?, i only got an folder "songbird" with all the contents.
<owned> if I have 2 HDs in a fake raid 1 array, can I just remove the power from one and use a single HD w/o raid and w/o losing any data
<Steveys> hello - i am connecting via openvpn and got the following error when connecting "WARN: could not open database for 4096 bits. Skipped" any ideas what this means? thanks
<enovativ> i read that if changes are made in code the SVC is used
<the1corrupted> th0r I don't know how to configure it...
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  cd to the dir.. run the program
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  no need to 'install'
<unop> [[thufir]], i take it you have run.    aptitude update   #?
<_CommandeR_> but how do you add it later to the app / sound...
<linux_noob> i just noticed that my default-ssl file has <directory> tags rather than <location> tags... can I still declare a site in my default-ssl file?
<vertix> I've been struggling with trying to get Ubuntu 8.10 booting for a week now. anybody knows much about grub boot sequence at the point where root parition is being mounted?
<unop> linux_noob, yes
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  put it somewhere  like /home/username/songbird and use the menu editor tool
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  or make an icon on the desktop
<linux_noob> unop, would i use a location tag or a directory tag in that case?
<Intelli> How do I make raggle read RSS feeds inside the program, and not open them in a browser?
<unop> linux_noob, there is a difference between the two .. if you are referring to a location on disk then <directory> ..
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, Is make a link (icon/shortcut ?)
<KB1JWQ> vertix: grup config to a pastebin pls
<[[thufir]]> unop: yes, I ran aptitude update, will do that again.   I forget, something about clearing the cache, too?
<KB1JWQ> grub, even.
<vertix> KB1JWQ, just a sec
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  try it and see..
<unop> [[thufir]], you shouldn't need to but   aptitude autoclean
<koshari> careta how do you mean it doesnt work?
<dedinje> does anyone have any ideas on why internet browsing is veryyyyy slooow on Ubuntu x86_64 (its not just firefox!)
<koshari> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<vertix> KB1JWQ, here it is: http://pastebin.com/m69143616
<profchaos> monodevelop wouldn't start on my machine. any suggestions what could be the cause?
<r3c0n> ﻿﻿﻿  The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)........... in wvdial any ideas  ??  details : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5f2336a9
<[[thufir]]> unop: that seems to have done the trick, it's installing (hopefully) niow
<vertix> KB1JWQ, i have IDE and SCSI drives and a separate /boot partitions, and drives switch as seen from grub compare to live CD
<careta> koshari, i didn't do nvidia-xconfig command. now it asks me to restart xserver but ctrl + alt + backspace doesn't do anything?
<dino__> i get an unknown error number 29   on pidgin
<dino__> anyone know about this ?
<vertix> KB1JWQ, you only need to look at 1st boot entry
<r3c0n> my nvidia is a night﻿mare as well
<[[thufir]]> ok, svn is installed.  netbeans needs to be pointed to binary.  where is the subversion binary, pls?
<acfrazier> I can't get the Ubuntu 9.04 LiveCD to boot off USB on my laptop. It drops to busybox after repeated reading of the filesystem, and when I blank the hard drive, it loads the USB driver then drops to busybox. I can't use the CD because my DVD drive is failing, so what can I do?
<koshari> careta you can restore cont alt backspace by placing a line in fstab. beats me why it was removed
<r3c0n> ﻿﻿﻿﻿  The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)........... in wvdial any ideas  ??  details : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5f2336a9 a Huawei E170 GSM modem
<dino__> Unknown error number 29. Logging into the Yahoo! website may fix this.
<careta> koshari, in /etc/fstab? can you specify this entry please?
<dino__> anyone know about this on the pidgin app ?
<koshari> careta http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1108971
<maco> dino__: check launchpad.net. i think there's a bug about that and it turned out that yahoo's servers moved or something
<dino__> checking now maco  thanks
<[[thufir]]> point netbeans to /usr/bin/svn for subversion?
<[[thufir]]> nm, it found it automagically
<dedinje> does anyone have any ideas on why internet browsing is veryyyyy slooow on Ubuntu x86_64 (its not just firefox!)
<careta> thanks koshari
<vertix> is there a better IRC client than xchat nowadays?
<[[thufir]]> vertix: pidgin.im
<acfrazier> Guess nobody knows, ah well, it's more than likely a kernel issue
<vertix> [[thufir]], thanx, never heard of it. I am off liveCD right now cause i still can't boot ubuntu after spending a week on it after fresh install
<r3c0n> ﻿﻿﻿﻿  The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)........... in wvdial any ideas  ??  details : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5f2336a9 a Huawei E170 GSM modem
<vertix> [[thufir]], there is some pigin on ubuntu live cd 8.10, but that is not an irc client from what i recall
<quinten> hi, since i upgraded to jaunty, my wine applications all have the graphics replaced by a grey screen
<quinten> and on the commandline i see a bunch of errors about an unimplemented gl function
<Stupendoussteve> vertix: Pidgin can connect to irc
<quinten> is this a known error? any suggestions on what package to look at downgrading, possibly?
<vertix> KB1JWQ	, are you there?
<quinten> i don't want to switch back to intrepid as i like the other upgrades
<dino__> ok no luck on the bug      anyone know how to change the yahoo messenger server in the pidgin app ?
<Crash1hd> What is the best program in ubuntu to use that will undelete a deleted file(s)?
<Dr_Willis> Crash1hd:  good luck with Undeleteing  stuff from a ext2/3 filesystem :)
<Stupendoussteve> dino__: Yes... modify accounts and hit the advanced tab
<Steffy> Crash1hd: just check your wastebasket?
<Dr_Willis> !undelete | Crash1hd
<ubottu> Crash1hd: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<dino__> ty
<Stupendoussteve> I think, at least
<vertix> Stupendoussteve, i tried this pigin thing and it asks for some account and i did not figure out how to set it up. can you tell me? cause i hate this mibbit thing i am using right now
<Stupendoussteve> vertix: Hit add in the pidgin accounts window and select irc from the pulldown
<Dr_Willis> vertix:  i perfer xchat to pidgin. :) or go hardcore and use irssi.
<Crash1hd> Dr_Willis: thanks for the info :) I dont have anything I need to undelete (But I know its inevitable that it will happen lol)
<Stupendoussteve> hardcore is telnet :P
<carlos> #ubuntu-es
<ssmy> how can I install a command-line only system from the jaunty alternate CD? I remember this use dto be an option, but I don't see it now.
<Stupendoussteve> vertix: Then just enter a nickname in the username field, you shouldn't need to use a password
<tzar04> Could someone help me get gsynaptics working? I've made an fdi file to enable SHMconfig, but it's still complaining that SHMconfig isn't enabled
<HorizonXP> hey, i installed VLC, and I'm trying to stream some video, but it's complaining about not having the codec for MPEG-2. but libavcodec is installed. any ideas?
<vertix> cause i need to get my ubuntu booted REAL bad. i got infected with the latest and greatest version of rootkit while running Windows, and that is a killer thing. So now i need to back up all sorts of stuff, not time to play with pigins
<Cakk> if someone can help me with network drives in linux please private msg me
<dino__> Unknown error number 29. Logging into the Yahoo! website may fix this. is what i get when i try to log in to pidgin  and also wehn i try to make a new account
<vertix> Stupendoussteve, well, i entered some nick name but it complained i recall.
<Stupendoussteve> vertix: It may have been in use, try the one you're using now with a 1, maybe
<GARRETTN> Hello, im back
<GARRETTN> anyone have problems
<vertix> i am waiting for KB1JWQ to tell me if he can see anything wrong with my grub setup on dual IDE/SCSI boot configuration
<dino__> Unknown error number 29. Logging into the Yahoo! website may fix this.  on pidgin  when trying tolog on YIM
<Mike_lifeguard> if I want to try out KDE, what would I need to install on ubuntu?
<genii> Mike_lifeguard: kubuntu-desktop
<vertix> k, lemme try that pigin now. cause this mibbit thing sux full time
<zvacet> Mike_lifeguard : sudo apt-get install kubuntu -desktop kde
<Mike_lifeguard> And then when booting (or whatever), how would I enter kde instead of gnome?
<Stupendoussteve> Mike_lifeguard: If you install kubuntu-desktop, you don't need to install kde separate
<Stupendoussteve> Mike_lifeguard: There is a sessions button on the login screen, just choose kde
<Mike_lifeguard> I guess that's a metapackage?
<Stupendoussteve> Mike_lifeguard: Correct
<zvacet> Mike_lifeguard : bottom left on login under options
<Mike_lifeguard> oh, right.
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, sweet, let's give this a roll... :D
<RHorse> Stupendoussteve it's a *huge* install BTW. Make a cup of coffee. ;)
<RHorse> sorry, for Mike_lifeguard
<Stupendoussteve> :)
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks for the warning :P
<Mike_lifeguard> BTW, anyone know how people get the mac-ish launch bar thing instead of a "normal" panel?
<Dr_Willis> Mike_lifeguard:  with one of the many 'dock' apps out. (i hate them all)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Mike_lifeguard> Dr_Willis: just testing things, promise :P
<Dr_Willis> Mike_lifeguard:  i find them more hassle  then they are worth
<unkuiri> Hi, I need some help with wine program...
<KB1JWQ> Dr_Willis: You just described my perspective on GUIs. :)
<r3c0n> ﻿﻿﻿﻿  The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)........... in wvdial any ideas  ??  details : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5f2336a9 a Huawei E170 GSM modem
<Mike_lifeguard> there was some other awesome lauching thingy I saw a while back too... but I forget where, and I can't really describe it well
<r3c0n> any advice ?
<norrisg1> Anyone need some help?
<r3c0n> me
<r3c0n> ﻿﻿﻿﻿  The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)........... in wvdial any ideas  ??  details : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5f2336a9 a Huawei E170 GSM modem
<norrisg1> ok
<Mike_lifeguard> unkuiri: it's normally best to simply pose your question; if someone can help you then they'll do so
<unkuiri> thanks...:P
<Dr_Willis> KB1JWQ:  also describes my wife... *DOH*  did i say that?
<vertix> Stupendoussteve, i am trying to connect to irc.freenode.net with pigin, but it just hangs and times out. any idea what that is?
<ray66> Downloaded sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-plugin I cannot get verification that it is installed Getting missing jre from firefox 3.0.10 error
<lstarnes> vertix: do you get any error messages?
<r3c0n> vertix use mibbit.com instead of pidgin maybe ?
<Dr_Willis> ray66:  some reason you dident use the java in the package manager listings?
<vertix> error: closing link, connection timed out
<RHorse> vertix port no?
<r3c0n> 6667 ?
<unkuiri> how can I remove a program installed in wine? I've tried the normal things like using thw wine uninstaller but the programs remain there...:(..can somone help me?
<ray66> dr willis ... downloaded from synaptic
<zvacet> ray66 : g oto the synaptic and reinstall java6-jre and you will get gui for accept licence agreement
<norrisg1> unkuiri
<lstarnes> vertix: which nick are you using?
<vertix> RHorse, i bet you are right. i did not even set port. thought it knows it
<r3c0n> :/
<RHorse> vertix, it might...
<ray66> zvzcet.. got all of that done
<RHorse> vertix, should be 6667
<vertix> actually, it was already preset to 6667
<zvacet> ray66 : wit hno luck or what
<aixenv> hey guys hoping someone can help me out here
<ray66> zvacet...I have no files listing for jre
<RHorse> vertix I wouldn't use it for irc, I'd use irssi or xchat or something. Or even chatzilla
<aixenv> 9.04 , works great, using ati drivers - kernel mod 'fglrx' ; trying to get xenserver running so i can boot up an xp virtual machine, so i understand xen installs a new kernel, and this kernel when it boots has hosed up graphics, i did a diff of the xorg.conf and the kernel mod isnt being loaded or the driver, any ideas?
<zvacet> ray66 : di you try t oinstall that packages with synaptic or cli
<orange-wedge> aixenv have you tried vmplayer?
<ray66> zvacet...Download from synaptic
<Canaen> ok, so I have a live cd of ubuntu, and I want to format my hard drive and upgrade to ext4. Where do I select this? There doesn't seem to be an option in the partitioning section of the install
<aixenv> orange-wedge: no i havent.. apt-cache searching now...
<macOut> Is it possible to create a metapackage that removes its dependencies when it is removed?
<croddy> hello, is there a way to configure command-not-found so that it is inactive as i type commands at the bash prompt, but so that i can still search its database when i want?
<zvacet> ray66 : and you can not accept licence is that reason why you can not see java
<vertix> oh, looks like that pigin got connected finally, what a trip!
<orange-wedge> aixenv you have to download it from their site
<ssmy> macOut: i believe aptitude removes dependencies when you remove meta-packages
<coolkourt> ne good ubuntu 9.04 tutorials or sites
<^joules^> yikes, this place is pretty busy. anyone know anything about ndiswrapper?
<vertix1> yep, this pigin thing seems to be working, but it looks funny
<Canaen> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<aixenv> orange-wedge: ok ill do some goodling for it
<unkuiri> how can I remove a program installed in wine? I've tried the normal things like using thw wine uninstaller but the programs remain there...:(..can somone help me?
<mrwes> Canaen: there should be a small block or square in which you put a check to format that particular partition
<orange-wedge> aixenv... i installed v2.5 using the .bundle
<ray66> zvacet...I have accepted the licence and progressed through the rest of the download
<vertix1> is there a way to log the channel on pigin thing?
<vertix1> actually i like fonts on it
<macOut> ssmy: But not Synaptic? What about the command line? I know removing "ubuntu" does not remove dependencies. Is that a specially crafted metapackage?
<Stupendoussteve> Canaen: I think you can mkfs.ext4 through the cli on there, or use the alternate cd and it does have the option
<Canaen> mrwes: I can format a partition or the entire drive (which is my goal), but I can't seem to select ext4 anywhere
<orange-wedge> you can create the vmx file you need from easevmx.com
<zvacet> ray66 : so in synaptic you see it as installed but you can not use it is that situation correct
<Canaen> stupendoussteve: what is mkfs? what is the alternate cd?
<vertix1> hey, this pigin thing is not that bad, MUCH better than that mibbit!
<Stupendoussteve> Canaen: In fact I would suggest the alternate cd, as doing ti manually is liable to leave broken fstab and such
<orange-wedge> *easyvmx.com
<^joules^> Canean: i think it's automatic i don't remember setting it for my install
<oluu> mkfs make filesystem
<lstarnes> vertix1: xchat is even better for itc
<lstarnes> *irc
<Stupendoussteve> Canaen: mkfs is a command to make a filesystem, the alternate cd is the text mode installation (it still installs the graphical system though)
<oluu> ext4 alot faster than ext3?
<ray66> zvacet...Synaptic shows it to be installed in both the status report of all and installed but java will not verify and firefox tell me I need to download jre
<Stupendoussteve> It performs better
<midkniht> yes
<RHorse> temp
<Canaen> stupendoussteve: so the only difference in using the alternate cd is that it is a text-based cd, and I can select ext4?
<mrwes> Canaen, http://www.dougjaworski.com/blog/how-to-install-ubuntu-904-juanty-with-the-ext4-filesystem/
<oluu> hm okey
<midkniht> but not faster than ext2
<vertix1> lstarnes, i know. I used to use xchat all the time when i was more on linux box, but lately i had to do a lot of development work on windows, even though i could do it on linux, but linux ide suck real bad compared to VS
<Stupendoussteve> Canaen: Yes. It also has some other "advanced" options available
<Canaen> mrwes: thank you
<Canaen> stupendoussteve: thanks
<mrwes> Canaen, yo uhave to use the manual partition
<linux_noob> In my VirtualHost:80 whcich i want to redirect to my VirtualHost:443, what exactly should my ServerName be?
<oluu> is it stable ? gonna build a new fileserver soon, should i go with ext4 or stick with ext3?
<Stupendoussteve> oluu: It is stable but still evolving, you could say
<Stupendoussteve> There aren't a ton of tools for it
<the1corrupted> Can someone please help me with my non-working touchpad?
<meoblast001> does anyone know how to make a Kodak EasyShare C813 work with Ubuntu?
<^joules^> ndiswrapper? anyone? i've been at it for hours and no luck
<unkuiri> how can I remove a program installed in wine? I've tried the normal things like using thw wine uninstaller but the programs remain there...:(..can somone help me?
<meoblast001> looks like i'll be wasting yet another night
<Dr_Willis> unkuiri:  theres some directoryin the users home that has .desktop entries for them.. or use the menu editor (i think)
<meoblast001> if i can't figure this out soon, i'll just tell my mom she can get XP because obviously none of her stuff is working
<zvacet> ray66 : i will try to find something if I can just a min
<vocket> All progams installed in wine go to .wine/drive_c
<meoblast001> nor anyone else who i convert to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> unkuiri:  .config/menus/applications-merged
<aixenv> hah u tried to convert your mom to linux, that's classic
<aixenv> wishful thinking
<Canaen> what is the use in having a separate /boot partition and a swap partition?
<the1corrupted> meoblast001 Why does it have to be kodak?
<meoblast001> the1corrupted: because i don't have the physical capabilities to turn it into a nother brand
<meoblast001> the1corrupted: i don't do magic
<ziroday> Canaen: many, but if your just a home user its fine without a seperate /boot partition
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001:  every digital camera ive ever had. show up as a usb drive. some may have a menu item you have to enable to be 'usb storage' mode
<KB1JWQ> Canaen: A separate /boot partition means you can still boot the box in theory even if / gets trashed.
<ziroday> aixenv: there are many mum's using linux and ubuntu
<Canaen> ziroday: thank you.
<KB1JWQ> Canaen: Swap partition grants you improved access times in some instances.
<meoblast001> Dr_Willis: Error initializing camera: -60: Could not lock the device
<aixenv> ziroday: and many mums wishing their PnP apps worked
<the1corrupted> meoblast001: Yeah, there are many ways of getting photos off cameras.  One is to get a MicroSD reader and physically pull the card out of the camera.
<Canaen> KB1JWQ: mmk. that sounds like a good idea
<meoblast001> the1corrupted: do they give those away like the AOL discs?
<ziroday> aixenv: err PnP is a) outdated and b) not an app
<aixenv> or wondering why their games dont work ..
<aixenv> ziroday: there's apps for pnp devices..
<orange-wedge> is there anyway to suppress these text events in xchat?
<the1corrupted> meoblast001: Go look at your local Wal-Mart.  They're sure to have one or two laying around.  Just ask for a photo card reader.
<aixenv> if someone is used to windows.. that takes transition
<ziroday> aixenv: you might want to read up on what the term PnP means http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legacy_Plug_and_Play before tossing it around
<meoblast001> the1corrupted: should i ask them if i can have it for free?
<Dr_Willis> orange-wedge:  it has settings for a lot of that..   and customizable  event text also
<norrisg1> can someone help me
<aixenv> i know what PnP is
<Cakk> Can someone help me change the permissions on my external hdd so i can write to it
<the1corrupted> meoblast001: o.o  It's not gonna be free, but it's gonna cost less than $20
<norrisg1> why cant i play games that i installed with wine??
<meoblast001> the1corrupted: well... in a moneyless society, everything would be free
<lovegrows> anyone know what the cost is for ubuntu on amozons ec2?
<vertix1> does anybody know where do i set the log directory in pigin? I don't know where is it logging to
<meoblast001> but sadly we can't have that
<linux_noob> does a VirtualHost need a ServerName?
<mrwes> Cakk, what is the mount point?
<meoblast001> actually, in a moneyless society, this damn thing would work
<bandyo> anyone knows if the problems with ATI x1200 drivers in 9.04 has been sorted out?
<the1corrupted> meoblast001 No, in a moneyless society, things would actually cost a whole lot more.  Just not money.
<Canaen> in there an advantage in having your boot and swap paritions formatted as ext2 or ext3 rather than just having everything ext4?
<ziroday> vertix1: somewhere in ~/.purple/logs
<zvacet> ray66 : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu.html   https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=java&sa=Search
<ziroday> Canaen: swap partitions are formatted as swap, they have no filesystem
<shanliang8008> 是
<meoblast001> the1corrupted: well.. this conversation isn't changing the fact that this camera won't work
<Canaen> ziroday: what about /boot ?
<ziroday> Canaen: its best to have /boot as ext3 if you are going to have it seperate
<vertix1> ziroday, i am running off liveCD now. can i change the log directory in pigin?
<the1corrupted> meoblast001 Well, I'll tell you right now, a microSD reader is cheaper than a $100 XP license.
<ray66> meoblast001...I went thru all kind of fixes and configurations and a $10.00 card reader from walmart fixed the problem
<ziroday> vertix1: I would presume so, but don't know how sorry
<meoblast001> the1corrupted: no one i know likes Ubuntu except for my sister and she's starting to not like it
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a way to have on boot-up the machine show what's it's loading without me having to hit a key combination?
<ziroday> meoblast001: if you felt like ranting about ubuntu please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<meoblast001> the1corrupted: i can't keep up with the demands of people and the fuckups of all the companies that aren't supporting major operating systems
<unkuiri> Anyone knows of a way to monitor signal strenght using a mobile broadband modem?
<meoblast001> ziroday: i'm baned from that channel
<orange-wedge> Dr_Willis,   thanks i was getting annoyed at seeing all the joins and quits this much nicer
<jlgshsfjoid> when are you developers going to fix Ubuntu to play Flash videos over bluetooth headphones and headsets?
<ravager> Ok, look...I REALLY like ubuntu
<ziroday> meoblast001: then you shouldn't be discussing it here, there are plenty of other offtopic channels. Also watch your language
<Dr_Willis> orange-wedge:  it pays to read the docs for irc clients. :)
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> idk
<ravager> I WANT to use it, but I updated and my sound isn't working AGAIN
<meoblast001> i'll just go tell my mom i can't get it to work
<the1corrupted> *headesks*
<lovegrows> mmmmm bluetooth audio to my headphones, those have been a big FAIL thus far in my gadget life
<vertix1> anybody knows how to change the log directory in pigin?
<the1corrupted> lovegrows It really isn't worth it unless you have bluetooth in your computer somewhere.
<jlgshsfjoid> lovegrows: what
<Canaen> ravager: try using pulseaudio
<linux_noob> how do i make <VirtualHosts> so that I can have multiple sites use port 443 without it saying that my VirtualHosts are overlapping? Do they all need to be in the same file? is there some sort of equivalent to a "partial class" for virtualhusts?
<Canaen> ravager: 9.04 has problems with a buncha sound cards
<th0r> vertix, the logs go to ~/.purple/logs and I think that is hardcoded
<RHorse> vertix1 you could always make a link :)
<lovegrows> I have bluetooth on my computer, and they even show they are connected, with the name and everything. "airbirds connected" but I haven't gotten sound from the computer to go through them:(
<thiebaude> :)
<jlgshsfjoid> ok i have an idea. why dont you do this. instead of making all kinds of new fancy features for your new versions, why dont you fix the bugs in the current version?
<unop> linux_noob, different virtualhosts are identified by the 'hostname' sent in the HTTP request e.g. you'd have something like <VirtualHost www.example.com:443>
<ray66> zvacet...I have tried the first http the version is bi.6._07-b06 hot spot 10.0-b23 there are no plugins in the firefox about plugins directory will have a lok at the second suggestions
<jlgshsfjoid> can anyone tell me how to get my bluetooth headset working for flash. is that at all possible?
<dsabecky> jlgshsfjoid: They did an amazing job with X.org and Wireless devices.
<vertix1> i need help on a really weird boot problem with grub under ubuntu 8.10. I have 2 drives, IDE and SCSI and separate /boot paritions. Grub starts booting the kernel, but when it tries to mount the root filesystem it gives me this error: [2.023879] VFS: Cannot open root device "sdb8" or unknown block (0,0)
<supernix> I /j #thunderbird
<the1corrupted> So anyway...  I got this issue right now that has been plaguing me for the last week or so...  And it's been torture trying to get my laptop's ALPS GlidePoint touchpad to work.  This is starting to drive me up the wall.  But right now, Linux can't even see my touch pad (it doesn't show up in the mouse options) and even though I enabled it in an fdi file, SHMConfig is still disabled...  Help?
<unop> linux_noob, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/name-based.html
<vertix1> before that, i get this error: [1.959688 crc error
<jlgshsfjoid> dsabecky: whats that?
<ravager> If I install pulse should i uninstall anything?
<dsabecky> jlgshsfjoid: The Ubuntu dev.
<vertix1> and before that, i get this: [1.536064] RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0.
<jlgshsfjoid> but im talking about bluetooth, dsabecky
<Canaen> ravager: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<vertix1> but the root partition is clean and is located in the right place and device file is correct
<dsabecky> jlgshsfjoid: You did mention bluetooth, but then you said they fix bugs. They do, bluetooth isn't a priority.
<Cryptic_Bat>  !pastebin | the1corrupted
<ubottu> the1corrupted: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vertix1> i even reinstalled 8.10 again, just to make sure, but it still isn't booting, even thou it created new partitions for new install
<jlgshsfjoid> dsabecky: why isnt bluetooth a priority?
<dsabecky> vertix1: Did you try installing 9.04
 * ravager sighs
<Dr_Willis> If everythingis a priority then nothing is. :)
<ravager> I give up. When the sound issues are fixed i'll try again
<dsabecky> jlgshsfjoid: Because there are more important things to fix, which is what they've been doing.
<dtchen> ravager: what sound issues?
<vertix1> dsabecky, nope, I can't, my windows box got rooted and i am running off liveCD, so i can't even fry anything
<orange-wedge> vertix1 so you ran fsck on the partition?
<ravager> I am using 9.04, worked fine till I installed updates.
<ravager> Now I have no sound again.
<|freddy|> hey, I have this question, if I burn ubuntu on a dvd, will it boot normally?
<|freddy|> is just that I have no cd's around
<jlgshsfjoid> dsabecky: why spend time on all these new features when there are still bugs to fix though?
<dtchen> ravager: wget -O ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<dtchen> ravager: please tell me the url that script generates
<vertix1> is 9.04 big?
<dsabecky> jlgshsfjoid: As I said, they are fixing things, like major issues with sound, video, and wireless. There are more important things than Bluetooth. They are doing the best they can.
<coz_> |freddy|,  if you mean burn the iso as a dvd iso yes it will work .. it will be a bit slower but it will work
<vertix1> is there a minimal install of 9.04 so that i could download it and install from liveCD i am running on right now?
<orange-wedge> vertix1 do you have a spare thumb drive?
<ravager> That opened up my open office writer
<jlgshsfjoid> dsabecky: but from what it sounds like the bluetooth compatibility has actually gotten /worse/
<vertix1> orange-wedge, no, i dont
<MarcN> My SheevaPlug arrived today with Jaunty pre-installed!  Anyone know if there is an IRC channel for these?
<Dr_Willis> vertix1:  unetbootin tool, or the usb-disk creater tool can install to a thumbdrive easially enough. :)
<dtchen> ravager: it shouldn't have. i presume you ran that whole command string in a Terminal emulator?
<vertix1> all i have right now is 2 drives, not even flash
<Dr_Willis> vertix1:  Hmm..
<Dr_Willis> vertix1:  the live cd  - has an installer.
<lovegrows> Bluetooth isn't a priority because you buy it separately from the rest of your computer, and only some of us have bluetooth, but to you and me it is a big deal
<ravager> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3e22c769809294cd5851fe626f61f2782311c4dc
<|freddy|> coz_: really? slower?
<coz_> |freddy|,  yes I have dont this many times  it  installs just slightly slower but it works fine :)
<belch> hi
<maria_> !news
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news
<jlgshsfjoid> is there another linux distro that works with bluetooth better?
<vertix1> Dr_Willis, ok, so what do i do from live cd to try 9.04. who knows, may be that one will make my box boot. but i still don't understand why i can't boot this one? its been a solid week of suffering and i tried everything imaginable
<dsabecky> jlgshsfjoid: They are more than likely all going to use the same core software, so no. Look around online for fixes or different manager programs.
<tzar04> on a new installation of ubuntu 9.04, hal isn't reading fdi files - can someone help me please?
<jlgshsfjoid> dsabecky: ok. thanks. :(
<dtchen> ravager: does pkill pulseaudio (and then allowing it to autorespawn) help?
<belch> please, help, do you guys know if IP fragments packets always like MTU size, MTU size, MTU size, remaining data or in may it in some situation make all the fragments be of the same length?
<mib_1zon7o> hi everyone, I installed the restricted ati drivers on JJ and now it won't boot and throws up a black screen with green bars, can I fix this from the live cd ?
<vertix1> anybody around who is good at linux booting off of dual drive system IDE/SCSI at the point where root partition is getting mounted?
<orange-wedge> vertix1 can you run sudo fsck -Fy /dev/sd
<lovegrows> the distro isn't the problem in bluetooth, I dought there is a bluetoothbuntu, or arch for bluetoothers, Unfortunatly you will probably have to command-line it in:(
<ravager> im afraid not.
<orange-wedge> and insert the physical drive for the / partition
<chuck_> mib_1zon7o,  did you run aticonfig --initial from the terminal
<jlgshsfjoid> i dont mind command-lining
<vertix1> orange-wedge, yep, i ran fsck on all partitions, all clean, no problems of any kind, but i noticed drives get swapped around compared to live CD and grub when it is booting the box
<quit_> Hey, is there any equivalent to the "import this" library in Python for the command line in Ubuntu?
<ray66> zvacet...The alternatives are all showing correctly The one thing I do not have is the plugin in firefox The link from java to firefox shows the plugin oji.so file but not as a link
<jlgshsfjoid> how do i do it though?
<jlgshsfjoid> is there a solution
<vertix1> orange-wedge, but i have a feeling that scsi drivers are not loaded. but i tried to add initrd and even that did not help
<tzar04> I know that the fdi file works and is in the right place because I'm using it on an archlinux laptop properly
<mib_1zon7o> chuck_, I installed the driver and rebooted and now I am stuck, how do i get to terminal ?
<orange-wedge> vertix1 that should be normal with the drive letters
<jlgshsfjoid> i cant command line very good so can you do it for me possibly?
<Jason2gs> Hello. [Skipping boring monologue...] can something on Ubuntu load a Microsoft Works Calendar .wcd file?
<vertix1> orange-wedge, but i recall running ubuntu after fresh install at least once
<MINNIE> HELLO
<MINNIE> HELLO
<coz_> MINNIE,  hey
<vertix1> so it SHOULD boot, but it doesn't. grub was overwritten with XP and my xp got rooted
<Cakk> does anyone know how to make a network folder with a windows pc that has a password?
<kess> hello, good night
<orange-wedge> vertix1 the next thing to check is possibly your bios SATA settings
<kess> i've got a strange problem
<jlgshsfjoid> !caps | MINNIE
<ubottu> MINNIE: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ray66> Hey coz
<kess> everything works here (just installed now), except wireless
<MINNIE> WAT
<kess> the card is a Ralink RT2500
<vertix1> orange-wedge, what kind of sata settings do i need to check?
<kess> somehow udev is confused about it
<MINNIE> WAT DID U SAY
<coz_> MINNIE,  make sure you caps lock is not one :)
<th0r> vertix1, did I understand taht correctly....you reinstalled xp after installing ubuntu?
<kess> and loads the wrong modules for it at the start
 * Dr_Willis takes a hammer to MINNIE 's caps lock
<kess> (named: rt2x00...)
<MINNIE> WY IT CANT BE ON
 * ravager bangs his head against his desk and considers going postal
<chuck_> mib_1zon7o,  reboot into rescue mode and open root terminal and run that command then reboot
<kess> by blacklisting those in the modprobe configuration, it works
<coz_> MINNIE,  well it is distracting  so please turn it off :)
<kess> using the good modules (rt2500)
<quit_> ravager: Do it!
<Cakk> can someone help me setup a network folder on linux using a windows share with a password?
<kess> but i suspect this is a bad way to fix it
<kess> any tip on it?
<MINNIE> OK SRRY PPL
<orange-wedge> vertix1 sometimes you need to specify ahci
<mib_1zon7o> chuck_, i'll try that, thanks
<vertix1> th0r, yep, after my box got rooted, i reinstalled xp and that wiped out grub, i reinstalled grub, and nothing would help, no matter what i do
<RHorse> mebbe MINNIE has a bad keyboard.
<coz_> Cakk,   I would but I have little experience with that  but I am sure someone here can or go to #linux  channel   I am sure someone there can do it also :)
<Cakk> hmm k
<dedinje> internet browsing extremely slooooow in Ubuntu Jaunty (x86_64) and its not firefox...its every browser
<MINNIE> RHORSE R U TRYNA B FUNNI
<dedinje> any ideas
<vertix1> th0r, i am not sure the rootkit infected some bios or boot sectors cause it progressed really far, down to bios i am afraid
<mib_1zon7o> chuck_, btw, what does a -f flag do in the aticonfig command ?
<functionofxy> hey, did anyone mange to install dnuos?
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I am using jaunty on an Acer Aspire One. Would there be any advantage if I reinstalled it using the lpia alternate installer?
<vertix1> orange-wedge, ahci?
<MINNIE> RHORSE I NW U HERE ME
<RHorse> :Z
<orange-wedge> vertix1 just a brainstorm which disk are you trying to load ubuntu onto?
<MINNIE> WAT DOES DATMEAN
<mattwj2002> hi everyone
<Talkradio> tard speak wow
<MINNIE> HI
<chuck_> mib_1zon7o,  forces it to write to the xorg.conf file
<vertix1> orange-wedge, do you know what specifically do i set in bios for this ahci thing?
<rbanffy> Anyone using the lpia builds?
<merkoen> Hi. Will it help to install graphic drivers when im running ubuntu on VirutalBox ?  :)
<mattwj2002> Ubuntu 9.04 is giving me a huge headache with my video driver
<Jason2gs> Hello. Can something on Ubuntu load a Microsoft Works Calendar .wcd file?
<mib_1zon7o> chuck_, thanks
<Juzman-EeePC> Anyone know how to (successfully) get Artwiz fonts working in jaunty? I symlinked yes-bitmap to /etc/fonts/conf.d/ edited local.conf and fccache -fv
<mattwj2002> I have Integrated ATI Radeon X1150 graphics
<Juzman-EeePC> I have the fonts in ~/.fonts/
<vertix1> orange-wedge, i have separate /boot partitions on both drives, so no matter how it swaps drives, i should be able to boot cause both of those partitions have kernels and all other boot stuff
<MINNIE> WAT DOES DAT MEAN
<MINNIE> HOW O U SWITCH DO A DIFF CHANELE
<orange-wedge> try booting without the ide
<genii> MINNIE: /join #channelname                  You may want to fix your capslock at some point
<jigp> hello guys how to install other good and safe browser?i have only firefox..i want to have another one so that i can check my 2nd yahoo email in other browser.i cannot check 2 accounts of yahoo at the same time at the same firefox browser or is there other way to open the 2 account of yahoo mail in one browser?
<swiftarrow> MINNIE please see my private message
<dedinje> is there a help channel in which I can get Ubuntu related help?
<orange-wedge> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/87393-help-dual-boot-dual-sata-ubuntu-winxp-2.html
<vertix1> orange-wedge, that is what i was thinking about, except i needs to save lots of data off IDE drive
<mattwj2002> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<swiftarrow> \msg MINNIE to switch channels use \ join #channel name
<ray66> zvacet....Are you still with me?
<lovegrows> I wish I could get your bluetooth working, but I haven't got mine working yet either. I bet you really want it to work right now but it isn't going to happen. I suggest ubuntuforums.org and a search for bluetooth audio and just go to town command-lineing:)
<orange-wedge> yeah i've had an ide drive working with my sata before
<vertix1> orange-wedge, ok, assume i'll make it boot without IDE. what do i do then to get my data off ide drive and make it boot eventually?
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a way  to monitor what's being loaded on boot-up without having to hit a key combination? I'm running ubuntu 9.04
<rbanffy> Nobody using lpia then...
<MINNIE> RRY SUMTIN WRONG WIT MY APSLOCK
<binarymutant> then why type?
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<orange-wedge> i would say get it booting and working...  having two boot partitions is suspect
<orange-wedge> you could possibly boot from the disk you are now later
<orange-wedge> then backup all the files you need
<swiftarrow> Sergeant_Pony, in /boot/grub/menu.lst, remove quiet from the kernel options
<MINNIE> io i turned off da caps lock
<Salcedian> I guess everybody is pretty much happy running 9:04
<orange-wedge> is your sata completely full?
<Dr_Willis> Salcedian:  ive had very few issues with it.
<vertix1> orange-wedge, well i have 1 /boot partition per drive. i don't see a problem with that, especially that both have exact same data. what kind of problems do you expect?
<Salcedian> Dr_Willis: like what will that be
<Dr_Willis> Salcedian:  other then having todo a little tweaking on my Multimedia keyboard.. no issues at all.
<vertix1> orange-wedge, well, sata is not completely full. i could make some space on it. how much?
<Sergeant_Pony> swiftarrow, thanks :)
<RHorse> Minnie, how ya doin'?
<swiftarrow> np
<RHorse> minnie, no don't go!!!
<Salcedian> Dr_Willis: what about ext4
<Sergeant_Pony> Salcedian, I'm running 9.04 on an Acer Aspire and it runs great, Best version yet.
<MINNIE> IM NOT
<RHorse> damn
<Dr_Willis> Salcedian:  no hassles with that.. not really noticed any differaances with ext3 and 4. I got a box or 2 with ext4 and one with ext3.
<RHorse> :(
<MINNIE> WII U SAID DAMN
<vertix1> orange-wedge, actually, you might have a point with trying to boot without ide. at least i'll know that it CAN boot, then i'll have to figure out what is going on with ide
<Ciros> MINNIE:  you dont need to type in all caps ;)
<MINNIE> srry
<RHorse> :)
<genii> Ciros: Their capslock is broken, apparently
<mattwj2002> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spence> hi #ubuntu, i purchased a new graphics card and my screen resolution has been capped. i believe i need to install drivers but i've had no luck following ATi's instructions
<genii> Or not, perhaps
<Ciros> :D
<spence> can anyone here advise?
<Salcedian> Sergeant_Pony  Dr_Willis that is nice to hear ...
<Ciros> wow Matrox, there is a company I havent heard of in forever.
<MINNIE> genni: u need to hut up with your smart ass mouth
<lovegrows> do you have an older ati card?
<q_> Dr_Willis: when do you sleep and what do you do appart from beeing here?
<chaorain> I'm using meld to compare two MythTV media backups and Meld wont show any files. Help?
<vertix1> orange-wedge, any other ideas? what about it swapping drives around? from liveCD, sata is sda, but when grub is booting, it is sdb. But there is a drive mapping in grub. I could change that map. i recall reading about it somewhere
<Dr_Willis> q_:  right now i got 30 to 60 days off work. :)
<RHorse> !language | MINNIE
<ubottu> MINNIE: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vertix1> orange-wedge, do you have any idea about the drive map and drive swapping by grub?
<spence> lovegrows: not especially, it's a 4800 series card purchased in November
<Salcedian> Sergeant_Pony- that distro came with it in you aspire one
<q_> Dr_Willis: if you still get paid that sound awesome
<orange-wedge> vertix1 yeah not too familiar with the syntax
<Dr_Willis> q_:  unemployment checks
<chaorain> !meld
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meld
<vertix1> Ciros, Matrox is pro grade stuff, much better than what you use i bet
<Sergeant_Pony> Salcedian, I started out with 7.04 and kept going on up to 9.04 and I'm very happy with the progress Ubuntu has made.
<q_> Dr_Willis: money is money :)
<MINNIE> Genni : wat did u say
<jigp> hello guys how to install other good and safe browser?i have only firefox..i want to have another one so that i can check my 2nd yahoo email  in other browser.i cannot check 2 accounts of yahoo at the same time at the same firefox browser or is there other way to open the 2 account  of yahoo mail in one browser?
<unkuiri> Hi, Is there a away to monitor signal strenght from a mobile broadband conection?
<MINNIE> rhorse : wat did u say
<Ciros> vertix1:  I was just saying i havent heard of the company spoken as far as video cards in a while.  you dont need to get defensive  nor hostile
<unkuiri> in jaunty
<orange-wedge> vertix1 what does the output of sudo fdisk -l look like?
<vertix1> orange-wedge, well, syntax is not a problem. you just change the letter names, i just don't quite get how exactly it is working and at which exact point drives get swapped, at the point of creation of grub or at the point of actually booting from MBR
<RHorse> jigp I like seamonkey and dillo
<Salcedian> Sergeant_Pony that is nice to hear  I have an acer one too...that I am thinking installing another distro like CentOS....but I have one box with ubuntu already on it
<mattgyver> Could anyone help me setup xchat to connect to a psybnc?
<th0r> jigp, you could install opera via synaptic, but I am not sure you could do what you want to do
<MINNIE> tempest mothershed is dat u
<vertix1> Ciros, well, i like matrox a lot. i am not defensive, trust me.
<q_> RHorse : dillo is ultra-light but you can feel that
<Sergeant_Pony> Salcedian, I'm also running the Server version of Ubuntu as well. Very happy with it's performance under heavy load.
<chaorain> Meld just shows directories. I need it to show files. Help?
<unkuiri> Hi, Is there a away to monitor signal strenght from a mobile broadband conection in jaunty?
<RHorse> q_ very. But good for google mail
<jigp> RHorse how to install?i look for it in synaptic and there was no file of seamonkey and dillo
<q_> are there smartphones that can remote control a terminal via bluetooth?
<unkuiri> Is there a away to monitor signal strenght from a mobile broadband conection in jaunty?
<q_> that was a warwalkers dream :)
<vertix1> Ciros, actually, i am running matrox card right now because color and saturation and font rendering is WAY much better than the video chipset i have installed.
<drmrhorse_> jigp: try seamonkey-browser
<jigp> drmrhorse_ : in synaptic?
<Ciros> just saying you dont hear of them much in consumer electronics anymore.
<drmrhorse_> yes
<orange-wedge> vertix1 can you run  more /boot/grub/device.map
<vertix1> btw, i am looking for web programmers with SQL, HTML, CSS, PHP type of experience and site design for a very interesting project with potential to make lotsa bux. if anybody interested, just pm me
<vertix1> also, java would be helful
<kerin> i have a second display set up through nvidia-settings - it doesn't work.  the screen is black, but when I move my mouse to the other screen I can see the pointer on the second screen.
<coz_> kerin,  ok which nvidia card specifically and which driver version
<RHorse> jigp sudo apt-get install seamonkey dillo
<Dr_Willis> kerin:  just drag a window over to the 2nd screen?
<vertix1> so, before i reboot, anybody can help me out to figure out this weird boot problem of not being able to mount a clean root file system on right device and partition?
<kerin> coz_: gtx260/driver 180.
<Dr_Willis> kerin:  if you can see the pointer move to the 2nd monitor..its working...
<supernix> I was lucky enough to make it through c with a b hopefully I will have better luck with PHP and other web languages
<kerin> Dr_Willis, that never works - doing so just puts it on the second Compiz screen.
<coz_> kerin,  also when you open nvidia-settings and go to xserver display configuration are both monitors shown?
<orange-wedge> what does the device map look like?
<coz_> kerin,  do you have a background image on the desktop?
<Dr_Willis> kerin:  try disabling compiz. I drag windows to the 2nd moniotor all the time here.. ive never ntoiced compiz affecting that
<kerin> Dr_Willis, incorrect.  if it was working my wallpaper'd be visible and i'd be able to open windows there.
<vertix1> orange-wedge, are you asking me?
<orange-wedge> yep
<kerin> coz_: i do not.
<jigp> RHorse : what is the best dvd burning in gnome 9.04?i have here brasero.is it ok?i dont want to waste dvd cd blank.i have problem with brasero in 8.04.wasted 6 blank dvd blank
<vertix1> just a sec
<Dr_Willis> kerin:  you did enable twinview? using an extended desktop? or did you use 2 seperate X server setting?
<kerin> Dr_Willis, no.  on my previous 8.10 install compiz + the second monitor worked fine.
<coz_> kerin,  ok  first open a terminal  and paste this     glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<kerin> Dr_Willis, it's configured as a separate display.
<coz_> kerin,  just tell me the max texture size on the readout
<kerin> coz_, 8192
<vertix1> http://pastebin.com/m69143616
<RHorse> jigp gnomebaker?
<coz_> kerin,  oo nice  you really shouldnt have too much issue with max texture size then
<coz_> kerin,  in terminal   lspci | grep -i vga
<vertix1> that link was for orange-wedge
<kerin> coz_, since i can move my pointer over there at all - and because it worked flawlessly in both 8.10 and the same install dist-upgraded to 9.04 - it isn't a hardware issue.
<kerin> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200 [GTX260-216] (rev a1)
<Dr_Willis> kerin:   i never use it as a seperate display. thats how i though it was supposed to work. Like you describe. I always use it as 'twinview' so i can just drag windows over.. its working that way here. with compiz, 2 dvi monitors, nvidia 8800gtsxxx ,  nvidia drivers 180. Want my xorg.conf ?
<coz_> kerin,  no but I wanted to check exact card version before searching
<vertix1> orange-wedge, you only need to look at 1st boot entry
<kerin> Dr_Willis, it's been working as a separate display for months.  I'm even using the same (functional) xorg.conf.  the issue is originating elsewhere, probably with gnome since my pointer still works.
<vertix1> anybody else knows much about booting grub on dual ide/scsi arrangement?
<coz_> kerin,  are you setting the dual monitor manually via nvidia-settings?
<Dr_Willis> kerin:  no idea then. heres my xorg.conf if you want to compare. http://pastebin.com/f4697d30d
<coz_> kerin,  and you do need to run this as twinview
<kerin> coz_: yes.  although, again.  i'm using a known good con-
<merkoen> Is there anyway to get better performance in VirtualBox on ubuntu? : ) Video performance..
<Dr_Willis> kerin:  Im confused then as to what 'a seperate' display and 'twinview' differ then.
<kerin> coz_: no, i do not.  twinview is not what i'm looking for.
<kerin> Dr_Willis, then you are not qualified to help me.  thank you.
<doleyb> Dr_Willis: a separate display would mean you can't move the mouse or windows from one to another.
<coz_> kerin,  ok then you will have some issues with separate xscreens  and I never use separate xscreens so I wont be able to trouble shoot this
<vertix1> what is ex-chat? is it a new version of xchat?
<Dr_Willis> doleyb:  which is what hes describing as being able to do.. so somone is confused here.
<q_> merkoen: give it some more mbs from you grafic card, could help
<dsabecky> vertix1: It's an XChat joke.
<kerin> coz_: this is apparent.  thank you anyway.
<coz_> kerin,  although with twinview  windows will open only on the primary monitor  until you drag them to seondary monitor
<coz_> kerin,  they will also maximize only on the primary
<coz_> kerin,  that can be changed in xorg.conf
<vertix1> dsabecky, oh, i see. what kinda joke is this? meaning xchat sux?
<cdavis> when I do vconfig add eth1 4 it tells me that I cannot do so becauase eth1 is down? do I have to ifconfig eth1 up first?
<steven_> Where can I find instructions on installing the 64-bit version of Ubuntu 9.04?
<dsabecky> vertix1: No, it's just a play on words.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. with twinview i definatly CAN maxamize windows on the 2nd monitor.. and they can rember/open on the 2nd monitor.
<gyaresu> Can someone suggest a GUI firewall app that can give popup notifications? I've looked at Firestarter but that's kind of sucky.
<gyaresu> !firewall
<kerin> coz_, again.  you don't understand the problem.  evidently i have come to the wrong place.
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  yes but not unless you put them there
<coz_> oh boy
<coz_> short temper there
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  actually you can set the DISPLAY variable :) and make them go there first.
<vertix1> dsabecky, i see. did they improve much on xchat lately? cause i used it a while back and it was not really upto snuff, at least compared to mirc on windoze
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  shame on us makeing him mad with our imcompantance..
<owh> I'm in need of opinion. I'm needing to upgrade my laptop and I'm thinking of virtualizing it. I wrote it up here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7268106#post7268106 - any comment or insights?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  i think he was a tad confused.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  I agree  but  most users are not going to think of that at first except kerin who didnt have patience enough :)
<dsabecky> vertix1: mIRC is the best IRC client I've ever used. To be fair though, I wrote a ton of scripts to modify it, which you can do in XChat
<vertix1> orange-wedge, did you have a chance to look at my grub config?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  gonna try 'seperate displays' to see what happens. :)
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  I dont think you will like separate xscreens if you are used to twinview :)
<q_> why are so many applications KDE or Gnome specific?
<vertix1> dsabecky, yep, mirc is pretty powerful, but some stuff is kinda confusing in the menus, but that's ok, if ANY linux irc client would be as good as mirc, that would be great. i wonder why he did not port it to linux
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  what he was describing doing was exactly how twinview works for me.
<Dr_Willis> brb
<orange-wedge> vertix1 yeah is it identical for each /boot partition?
<vertix1> that is where Java rocks. You don't even have to port anything, it just runs binary compatible on any os that runs jvm
<coz_> q_,  they are written as separate desktop environments  and gnome is written in C  and kde is written in C+=
<coz_> C++
<orange-wedge> vertix1 you mentioned you have tow
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  but with twinview your dekstop background should stretch across both monitors
<vertix1> orange-wedge:, yep, i just tried to play with different things so i dont' have to reboot all the time into live cd, but nothing would help
<vertix1> orange-wedge, do i have to use initrd to make sure scsi drives are loaded?
<SineDeviance> i have installed ubuntu 9.04 using wubi. i want to go to a real install. is there a good way i can keep all my gnome/compiz settings?
<q_> : SineDeviance copy aor home folder
<q_> your
<doleyb> SineDeviance: especially .gnome and .gnome2_*
<SineDeviance> q_, thats all i gotta do?
<vertix1> btw, how big is 9.04 download?
<Dante123> hi all, I have a dual-boot windows xp and ubuntu system.  The ubuntu side sees and can use the dvd and cd drive.  Neither shows up under windows, and yet i used cd to install windows in the first place.  Any ideas???
<SineDeviance> vertix1, about 700meh
<SineDeviance> meg*
<q_> SineDeviance: yea, back it up and overwrite it later (espaccially the hidden folders!)
<Dante123> When I check the bios at boot up, it shows hard drive, but neither cdrom shows up....yet they work under ubuntu?  What gives?
<orange-wedge> vertix1 i doubt it is your scsi modules
<Dr_Willis> Hmmmm
<vertix1> i wonder if what i am having problem with booting isn't a bug that's been fixed in 9.04
<q_> SineDeviance: you'll have to reinstall all packages that you installed now, but the settings will be kept
<SineDeviance> q_, okay. but aren't there settings in those folders that correspond to the wubi setup and wont work on a real one? (i'm talking like drive paths and such)?
<Dr_Willis> with seperate displays I got a Gnome Panel on both :) and the same wallpaper on both
<joanki123> geordi {int test =5; cout << test; }
<joanki123> oops
<joanki123> sorry
<vertix1> orange-wedge, but what it could be then? i tried every single conceivable combination of things and root partition is clean. i can't be boot sector on that partition, could it?
<genii> Dante123: Sounds more like a Windows issue than an Ubuntu issue. But if I had to guess, install your drivers for whatever chipset controls the cd/dvd. May get more help in ##windows
<q_> SineDeviance: I'm no Pro, but copying /home/ is a common thing to do and most path in linux are standard paths (wubi has the same structure like you final install will have)
<SineDeviance> q_, ok
<SineDeviance> thanks
<orange-wedge> vertix1 i think it just might be the ide drive
<Dr_Willis> I really dont see aht one gains by seperate displays vs 'twinview' :)
<radixor> hi
<vertix1> orange-wedge, IDE drive? how so? it is a perfectly working drive. never had a single problem with it. what could be a problem with it?
<doleyb> Dr_Willis: it's an entirely different thing.  For example if you wanted to run gnome and kde at the same time.  If you wanted two people (with 2 mice and 2 keyboards and 2 monitors) sitting at one PC.
<orange-wedge> vertix1 did you have that drive as boot drive before?  does it have a boot sector?
<vertix1> orange-wedge, and it is a pretty old maxtor drive, so the drivers are there for years
<Dr_Willis> doleyb:  some how i got the gnome desktop across both.
<radixor> i was wondering why does amarok work in gnome, i thought it worked only in kde? isn't it qt based?
<maxagaz> how to prevent a process to use more than x% of the CPU and y% of the RAM ?
<Dr_Willis> doleyb:  they are 2 copies of gnome i guess is what i am looking at.
<radixor> i have both desktops installed, but i can run most kde apps seamlessly in gnome too
<orange-wedge> vertix1 you may have clashing boot sectors
<vertix1> orange-wedge, yep, i had it as a boot drive b4 and it was ok
<genii> maxagaz: renice may work for at least the cpu usage
<vertix1> orange-wedge, i even swapped drives in bios and still no luck
<doleyb> Dr_Willis: Yeah, that would be a common result.   But there are many other things that could be done.
<Dante123> genii problem is I think I need cd drive working to install drivers...but I will see if I can dl from web.  Thanks.
<orange-wedge> vertix1 theres a way to delete the boot sector in linux recovery mode
<Dr_Willis> doleyb:  but its working exactly as he described.. :) i think he was actually using twinview by mistake... and dident realize it
<vertix1> orange-wedge, what do you mean clashing boot sectors?
<Dr_Willis> doleyb:  but what do we know... We are just morons i guess. heh
<luminoso> where is menu.lst in kubuntu 9.04?
<fornix> radixor: there is nothing to stop kde applications from running in gnome if the appropriate libraries are present
<chaorain> is there a ubuntu program that can scan windows for viruses?
<orange-wedge> vertix1 well they both probably have boot records
<q_> is it easy to set up a dual-screen dual-system (2 mice 2 keyboards 2 monitors 2 useres)?
<Dr_Willis> q_:  i dont thinkits 'easy'
<doleyb> q_: No it isn't easy yet.  It still requiress some low-level nastiness.
<vertix1> orange-wedge, well why would i need to delete a boot sector for root parition? the MBR was overwritten with grub on both drives anyway
<Dr_Willis> q_:  and i did see some app/program that was supposed to let you do it easier..but it was comercial.. and i dont rember its name
<radixor> fornix: super cool:) thanks a lot fornix!
<doleyb> q_: Back in the 80s you could buy computers set up for 16 at a time like that, pre-setup.
<q_> doleyb: the good old days...
<Dr_Willis> q_:  use serial terminals! :)
<WebcamWonder> How much time does the Intrepid -> Jaunty upgrade take? (considering I'll be upgrading from the alternate ISO)
<vertix1> orange-wedge, yep, they do both have boot records because it is MBR, so it MUST have it. on the first partition of a drive at least
<q_> Dr_Willis: whats that?
<doleyb> Dr_Willis: I had a large cube Wang computer with 10+ serial ports for the terminals... I lost it somewhere.   I don't know how I lost it, because its huge.
<spence> getting an error when i try to install ATi drivers vcdk missing, aborting install.
<luminoso> where is menu.lst (grub) in kubuntu 9.04??
<Dr_Willis> q_:  a way to hook up a lot of terminals to a server.. to allow dozens of people access
<spence> i googles but i don't know how to get that
<Dr_Willis> doleyb:  its under the couch.
<orange-wedge> vertix1 so yeah i'm not sure how a system woudl behave two MBRs
<owh> luminoso: That would be in /boot/grub
<jigp> RHorse : ok ill install that too (gnomebaker)
<luminoso> owh, no file there. boots directly to windows
 * spence is reminded i need to clean up my grub file
<Dr_Willis> doleyb:  so as far as i can tell.. without a lot of tweaking the seperate displays is a tad useless..  :)
<vertix1> orange-wedge, and that ide drive does not cause any conflict with my redhat linux (installed on ide) and sata drive being used in the same configuration
<luminoso> owh, i think it's because vista loader. but i cant edit menu.lst to change that
<jigp> hello how to install shackwave and adobe flash player in ubuntu 9.04?
<WebcamWonder> !flash | jigp
<ubottu> jigp: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<doleyb> Dr_Willis: Yeah fairly, although if you run DISPLAY=:1 mplayer -fs dvd://1
<vertix1> orange-wedge, there is no problem with 2 MBRs, you MUST have an MBR on the 1st partition of a drive
<Dr_Willis> doleyb:  allready figured that out. :)
<q_> is there a shockwave for linux?
<vertix1> otherwise that drive is not bootable
<orange-wedge> vertix1 so you can choose the redhat ant it boots
<WebcamWonder> q_: Nope
<genii> q_: No
<Dr_Willis> doleyb:  i did notice the gnome panels on the 2nd display launch stuff.. that then appears on the wrong display heh
<WebcamWonder> How much time does the Intrepid -> Jaunty upgrade take? (considering I'll be upgrading from the alternate ISO)
<Dr_Willis> doleyb:  and with the gnome desktop i can drag icons to the 2nd display.. they then launch onthe first display also.. heh
<mauhur> How can I modify my keymap to do this: ' + c = ç ?
<vertix1> orange-wedge, yep, when i chose redhat, it boots ok
<vertix1> the ide drive is 1st bios drive
<Dr_Willis> doleyb:  exactly like we was telling that guy.. but i guess he knows best.
<linux_noob> What risks are associated with upgrading Ubuntu distrus?
<vertix1> if i chose sata as 1st bios drive, then redhat does not boot because grub config for it is incorrect
<Gnea> linux_noob: you could lose all of your data
<Dr_Willis> doleyb:  yea with out using a custome .xinitrc or somthing.. this is a bit annoying. :) time to reset it back to twinview.
<q_> damn, how to send pms?
<linux_noob> gnea how likely is that :x
<vertix1> anybody else might have some idea about this boot problem?
<vertix1> cause i am swampted with it for a week now
<q_> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<q_> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<behappy> Hello what command give me 20 process make high load sort by cpu usage ? same top stat output
<nafi_co> ce_mutzz
<mauhur> How can I modify my keymap to do this: ' + c = ç ?
<vertix1> orange-wedge, what was that ahci thing you were talking about in bios? can you tell me how to try to set it?
<Dr_Willis> Yea  - can say twinview beats seperate displays. :)
<luminoso> owh, any idea?
<Gnea> linux_noob: it depends on many things: a) how good your hardware is, b) if you have backed up your data already, c) if you perform all of the required steps, in the proper order, your chances of losing your data are slim, d) if lightening strikes and takes the system down in the middle of the upgrade, and the surge is so strong that it destroys your hard drive motor
<owh> luminoso: Idea of what?
<behappy> I would like to logger 20 higher ps stats , how to do that ?
<spence> how do i find current installed version of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> spence:  $  lsb_release  -a
<xangua> hello, is there something i can do to be able to use live cd in my onld pc/pentium4/1GBram ¿¿
<vertix1> Gnea: I like that one! makes me very confident
<spence> 8.04, cheers
<luminoso> owh, how to mix ubuntu and vista loader
<Dr_Willis> xangua:  that should run on that system.
<Gnea> vertix1: thanks! i'm a firm believer in surge protectors and UPSes
<multi_io> looks like the / (root) filesystem for an Ubuntu 9.04 installation must be at least ~2GB, or otherwise the installer complains? Is that true?
<xangua> the LTS versión is what i have installed before but the nev ubuntu jaunty does not load, it stays in a black screen after the 'loading bar' is full
<owh> luminoso: Well, may I suggest that you ask the channel that question?
<linux_noob> gnea given my luck, i think i'll hold off on that update :/
<vertix1> Gnea, in the place i am in right now, if i did not have UPS, i'd be rebooting 20 times/day
<Dr_Willis> multi_io:  ive never noticed.. i would think 6GB would be the min id want to use.
<xangua> Dr_Willis: but it soesn't
<vertix1> i can't even imagine booting without UPS
<Dr_Willis> xangua:  perhaps state what it is doing/not doing exactly?
<Gnea> vertix1: ouch
<Dr_Willis> vertix1:  I got my fileserver hooked into the same outlet as the dishwasher. :)
<multi_io> Dr_Willis: I have /home, /tmp/, /usr/, /var/ on separate volumes. / shouldn't require that much space then, should it?
<Gnea> linux_noob: if you're not familiar with the process, then yeah, I recommend holding off as well
<vertix1> and i used to drive a very nice cadi in da silicon valley, consulting the biggest and baddest of them all, like Intel and HP
<xemacs4321> p
<vertix1> :)
<xangua> Dr_Willis: i select to start using without install and when the ubuntu menubar is full it stays in a black screen
<Dr_Willis> multi_io:  ive found lately that other then a seperate /home   using lots of other  partitions can cause more hassles then you gain.
<Dr_Willis> multi_io:  at least you dident try to put /etc/ on its own partition.
<q_> Dr_Willis : partitions or Drives?
<vertix1> and now i can't even boot ubuntu after perfectly clean installation without ANY errors
<Dr_Willis> q_:  i tend to use 3 partitions on a normal install  / /home and swap. thats about it. :)
<vertix1> what do you call this?
<orange-wedge> Dr_Willis...  yeah and i will never use LVM for my root or boot partitions ever again
<Dr_Willis> q_:  i do have one box with /home on its own drive :)
<Gnea> vertix1: bad hardware
<vertix1> spending a WEEK trying to boot after clean install?
<vertix1> never heard of anything like this in my whole life
<Dr_Willis> orange-wedge:  yea. i found a lotof that stuff just cuses way too many complications.
<Dr_Willis> orange-wedge:  i dont even play with raid any more :)
<prag> i got dual boot with windows xp and ubuntu 8.10 . now i want to replace ubuntu 8.10 with kubuntu 9.04. how do i do that without having to reinstall windows XP because i dont have the xp cd.
<vertix1> Gnea, nope, my hardware is perfectly good. yes, i got rooted under windoze and that could have screwed some things up, but that should not prevent it from booting
<orange-wedge> Dr_Willis  i do like LVM for my massive partition /storage
<BePhantom> prag, boot into ubuntu and upgade
<Gnea> !upgrade | prag (you don't, you can simply upgrade your 8.10 installation to 9.04)
<ubottu> prag (you don't, you can simply upgrade your 8.10 installation to 9.04): For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Dr_Willis> orange-wedge:  i got external TB sized usb drives for that. :)
<Dr_Willis> orange-wedge:  but myneeds are simple.. More space for the wifes videos.
<linux_noob> thanks for the help, bye everyone
<what_if> im having a problem removing my soudcard module... see error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/171220/
<what_if> I think its just a matter of order... but don't know
<Gnea> vertix1: well, if the rooter managed to overload the system in some way, a hardware failure would certainly cause it to not boot right...
<vertix1> Gnea, is there any way i can upgrade to 9.04 from liveCD without frying anything cause my fryer won't word while i am on livecd?
<Naynay> why is my USB memory being mounted as read-only? I want to wipe the contents off? How do I format it in vfat for reuse?
<prag> but i downloaded the iso image for kubuntu. how do i do with that
<genii> what_if: You need to clost things that may be using it. Like mixers
<Gnea> vertix1: i don't understand what you're asking.
<Dr_Willis> Naynay:  is it ntfs filesystem? you  want to format it to what filesystem?
<chuck_> prag, try this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde then upgrade oor the other way around
<orange-wedge> naynay
<Naynay> It's a vfat filesystem. 9.04 is mounting it readonly for reasons I don't understand
<vertix1> Gnea, well, i dont see any indications of anything not working properly as far as hardware goes
<orange-wedge> you can mount it manually
<Naynay> I could but....
<vertix1> Gnea, i don't think their goal was to destroy my box. i have big logs of their network all saved
<vertix1> i'll publish those logs
<Gnea> vertix1: well "it doesn't boot" could mean any number of things, which you haven't pointed out
<Dr_Willis> Naynay:  you have to mountthem with the proper options normally.   you can format it with  the gparted tool if you want.
<genii> what_if: Also you might want to use sudo modprobe -r modulename           instead of rmmod. modprobe will also remove all sub-dependant modules where rmm doesn't
<superboy> is there a way to upgrade to ultimate edition from terminal?
<genii> *rmmod
<Dr_Willis> superboy:  i would avoid most of those fancy named ubuntu variants
<Dr_Willis> superboy:  for that one..basicially just start installing EVERYTHING.. :)
<owh> superboy: Ultimate edition of what?
<Naynay> gparted in the repositories, right?
<Gnea> vertix1: well, if you let them root you, then perhaps you should concentrate more on making sure it doesn't happen again before taking any sort of retaliatory action
<vertix1> it is a big time case actually, i have logs of one of the biggest names in recording industry involved with this rootkit global network of sabotage. this could be a pretty big story. i just did one google search and felt on my arse
<Dr_Willis> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 858 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<superboy> its not worth it?
<Dr_Willis> superboy:  proberly not.
<superboy> ok thats good enough for my thanks
<vertix1> and i looged every single rootkit network packet for a week!!!!!
<Naynay> I don't know why a partition editor isn't in the main distribution.... but whatever
<Gnea> vertix1: great, now don't lose it :p
<Dr_Willis> Naynay:  space space and space...
<vertix1> so i got all their host logged to the millisecond precision, on all ports, including port 80, 81, icmp type for and file share udp
<miller> I need a little help geting wireless drivers working
<miller> miller@miller-laptop:~$ uname -r
<miller> 2.6.24-19-generic
<Naynay> figures.... still just about any other GUI based operating system has a drive formatter somewheere in the default install
<vovk> hey guys... I'm kind of new to Xchat (irc in general) and am trying to join the python channel. It's telling me that i have to be identified in order to join... anyone know how to go around doing that?
<what_if> genii: is there any way to see what is using the module? it just says in use, not by what
<Gnea> vertix1: got a problem with your ubuntu that you need solved or are you gonna keep bragging?
<miller> miller@miller-laptop:~$ lspci | grep Atheros
<miller> 17:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<doleyb> vovk: You can ask nickserv how
<miller> and im working on ubuntu 8.04
<Gnea> !pastebin | miller
<ubottu> miller: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<miller> sorry
<genii> what_if: Something like:  lsof | grep sound                   might
<IndyGunFreak> miller: that device should wkr out of the box w/ Jaunty (32bit, not sure on 64bit)
<orange-wedge> naynay you could also use fdisk
<vertix1> Gnea, i won't loose those logs now. i made so many copies on floppies in .gz format, that i don't care if i can't boot for another week. but once i publish those logs, some heads are going to roll in recording industry, the BIGGEST names
<miller> 32bit 8.04?
<SeViLLa> how do i change my upsplash theme
<weternal> hello, I cannot get a second monitor to work with ubuntu 9.04.  I would not mind if a solution to this problem merely cloned my primary screen
<miller> it doesnt
<q_> vertix1: what search made you fell on your arse?
<miller> im using hardy heron
<IndyGunFreak> miller: 32bit 8.04 is different, it requires significant patching to make it work.
<Gnea> vertix1: floppies?!
<vovk> doleyb: nickserv is a bot, yes?
<Naynay> I could use a lot of things. I'm just whining about the usability here of a GUI based Linux distro ;)
<doleyb> vovk: Yes, nickserv handles your registering.  Ask him for help.
<coolkourt> does anyone have a good resource on web dev on ubuntu 9.04?
<SeViLLa> Does anyone know how to change the upsplash theme???
<IndyGunFreak> miller: did you just install 8.04?
<vovk> nickserv: help
<vertix1> Gnea, i wish i can solve this boot problem. but i was trying for the last 16 hours to find someone who might now about it and so far, not much luck and i don't even know what to think about it
<doleyb> coolkourt: You can read any of the usual LAMP web guides.
<miller> yes
<vovk> doleyb: i suppose i am quite new at this :(
<IndyGunFreak> miller: why didnt you just install 9.04?
<Gnea> vertix1: it sounds more like you've spent more time publicizing your case against the riaa than trying to get the problem solved
<miller> i tried to install kubuntu 9.04 but it absolutly hates my graphics card
<vertix1> Gnea, do YOU have an idea what this might be?
<coolkourt> ok, i just thought there might be some ubuntu related threads or tutorials, i just wanna edit on my ftp server
<miller> it flickers
<miller> and apparently there is no fix
<vovk> miller: that's odd. which card are you using?
<IndyGunFreak> miller: what graphics card?
<WebcamWonder> Question: To upgrade to Jaunty, do I have to install all the Intrepid updates?
<doleyb> vovk: /msg nickserv help
<miller> ati radeon x1200
<vovk> WebcamWonder: aye
<vovk> doleyb: thanks :D
<Gnea> vertix1: nope, you haven't tried to work with me, so i can only do nothing
<WebcamWonder> vovk: even the ones that were published today? :D
<IndyGunFreak> miller: well, maybe try 8.10...
<miller> the wirless worked at first but after a restart it stopped working
<miller> on 9.04
<miller> so
<miller> who knows
<Naynay> eehh, gparted formatted the USB stick, so I closed gparted. Now I'm trying to start it up again to mount the drive, and gparted won't start up
<IndyGunFreak> 9.04 it should work fine... it has fo rme on 3 PC's
<vertix1> Gnea, just relax. first you get into my shoes and see hnow it feels not being able to boot a clean install for a week when you have 2 years of worked piled up, and THEN you come with your moral judgements :)
<Matson> how do I find which package installed " /etc/init.d/ondemand "
<Gnea> !attitude | vertix1
<ubottu> vertix1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<weternal> hey I'm trying to get a second monitor to work with ubuntu 9.04
<miller> I have been able to get it working before under 8.04 but of course i dont remember
<IndyGunFreak> miller: typically it required a fair amount of patching w/ madwifi,t hats how i always got it to work.. not sure how it would go nowdays
<Gnea> vertix1: I have a better idea: step away from the computer and go relax yourself and come back when you can stick to the topic of your boot problem. unless, of course, you're ready to tell us what the boot error actually is.... ;)
<vertix1> Gnea, you don't have to bother with this. it is YOUR "attitude" that sux so far, cause you are getting into something that has nothing to do with you and your judgments are totally off the wall
<vertix1> you just have nothing better to do but instill guilt into ppl?
<darrellsmith> i cant install frostwire
<Gnea> !ot | vertix1
<ubottu> vertix1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<darrellsmith> can someone help me
<Matson>  apt-file search
<RHorse> !question | darrellsmith
<ubottu> darrellsmith: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Matson> found it
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: doy ou mean you can't install it, or you can't get it to run?
<darrellsmith> cant get it to run
<vertix1> i am talking about boot problem and not interested in anything else, not fear, not guilt not moral judgements
<chuck_> vertix, dude take another prosac
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: go to system/admin/synaptic package manager
<vertix1> :)
<RHorse> !guilt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guilt
<Gnea> vertix1: I wasn't trying to instill guilt - if you are filled with guilt already, then that is your problem. now, if you're done, what is the boot problem?
<Naynay> I guess gparted killed the process that automatically mounts USB deivces
<Matson> dpkg -S too
<spencer> grrr, i install the ATi drivers and now my boot up is completely fucked even when i disable the drivers.
<Matson> works better
<vertix1> ubottu, ot! :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot! :)
<Dr_Willis> Naynay:  you dont want to  partition mounted drives. they gotto be unmounted.
<Naynay> I know that
<orange-wedge> ok guys i've got to go to work... but i'll only be an alt-tab away
<IndyGunFreak> !msgthebot > vertix
<ubottu> vertix, please see my private message
<RHorse> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<vertix1> ubottu, what DO you know :)
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> !msgthebot > vertix1
<ubottu> vertix1, please see my private message
<Naynay> gparted won't let you format a mounted usb drive anyway
<darrellsmith> frostwire isnt there idygunfreak
<Gnea> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: no kidding...
<vertix1> ubottu, at least you smile all the time!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Naynay:  you dont formated mounted partitions  anyway
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: do you have a frostwire in appliations/internet?
<Naynay> I unmounted, formatted, quit gparted ... styarted gparted again, but gparted died. I unplugged usb drive, plugged it back in again, refuses to mount
<weternal> hello, can someone please help me set up a dual monitor in ubuntu 9.04?
<darrellsmith> no
<orange-wedge> naynay run sudo fdisk -l
<Naynay> I can mount the drive manually, but why should I ;)
<Dr_Willis> Naynay:  err.. if you formated.. why doyou need gparted then?  you can just format without gparted.
<orange-wedge> do you see the drive there
<darrellsmith> i tried to install it from the website
<Gnea> weternal: what video card?
<Naynay> that's not the point
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: how did you try to install it?
<darrellsmith> i liked on the one that says ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Naynay:  ifyou unplugged a drive while its mounted..it may be confsing the system a bit.
<darrellsmith> it was a deb file
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > darrellsmith
<ubottu> darrellsmith, please see my private message
<Naynay> I never did that
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: did you double click it to run it?
<Naynay> the point is, while I can fix this from the command line, I can't see why anyone else should have to
<Jack_Sparrow> darrellsmith NOT all Debs are suitable for Ubuntu
<Matson> I installed and then removed smokeping, but it did not remove the config files
<pinkey> hi.  After upgrading to 9.04, when I boot my machine, the wireless indicator starts blinking (annoying).  I don't use wireless, and it's unwanted.  I can stop this by doing "sudo /sbin/ifconfig ra0 down" but why should I have to do this?  Is there a way to stop it at startup?  Adding that command into /etc/rc.local doesn't seem to work.
<Matson> I am trying to use apt-get purge and it won't remove the rest
<vertix1> so, anybody around knows about ide/scsi boot issue with not being able to mount a clean root partition in the right device?
<darrellsmith> i think so
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: frostwire's deb is an ubuntu .deb
<Gnea> weternal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Matson> how do I remove config files for a package already removed?
<darrellsmith> i tried to install it the first time but then when i rebooted it screwed up the system
<darrellsmith> so i had to do a fresh install so i know it was worker
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak Understood, just pointing out what should be obvious
<darrellsmith> working
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: open a terminal (application/accessories/terminal) and type frostwire , then hit enter and see what it says
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: roger.. ;)
<weternal> gnea would it be ati radeon 9000?
<Jack_Sparrow> darrellsmith Use the persons name that you are talking with.. it makes everyones life easier
<Gnea> weternal: it's your system, you tell me - open a terminal and type:  lspci | grep VGA
<weternal> gnea yeah here's the response from the vga line of lspci: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<Gnea> weternal: so you've got a laptop?
<weternal> gnea, yes dell inspiron 600m
<darrellsmith> i hit enter it says command not found
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: so it didn't install
<darrellsmith> no
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: go back to frostwire.com and download the .deb, and double click it
<tomp3> when i click on a pane in the pager, the pane goes grey, and doesnt switch desktop. whats happened? ( ctrl alt rt arrow is ok )
<ubuntu92> всем утра)
<Gnea> weternal: hard to say, not sure if it'll do an external monitor at the same time.. does it work in windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru > ubuntu92
<ubottu> ubuntu92, please see my private message
<pinkey> How can I disable my wireless interface?
<ubuntu92> vsem utra)
<darrellsmith> it says you tried to install a  file that does no longer exist
<weternal> gnea, yes It did work in xp... however since then I have lost the XP partition
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu92 Please stop
<darrellsmith> and i downloaded it from the net
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: well, that explains that.. you're not downloading the file.
<ubuntu92> how do autostart compiz in ubuntu 8.10?
<coolkourt> does aptana work with ubuntu?
<darrellsmith> indygunfreak will i download it from the web
<Jack_Sparrow> darrellsmith Stop using enter for punctuation and use the persons name when you write
<darrellsmith> indygunfreak it says it downloaded
<weternal> Gnea, I'm trying to get it to output video through an s-video cable
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: do you see the .deb file on the desktop or in your home folder?
<darrellsmith> indygunfreak no i dont but i ma using firefox and it says it dowloaded
<snowrichard> I just installed the ubuntu 8.x in a Virtual box. Went to do the updates and it offered to dist upgrade so i'm doing that now.  That is pretty cool.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu92:  i find that installing/using/running 'fusion-icon' makes that task a lot easier.
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: is it in your home folder?.. or perhaps in /home/username/Documents
<frewsxcv> i accidentally wiped my grub install from my wubi install from within ubuntu....now i can't access windows
<darrellsmith> indygunfreak nope isnt there
<snowrichard> I killed my grub by accident today too.
<snowrichard> lucky I had an XP cdrom
<Gnea> weternal: you can't do dual-monitors using s-video
<Jack_Sparrow> frewsxcv First off I wont recommend wubi installs. I dont feel they are safe.  second  fixmbr will get you windows.. or should
<Jack_Sparrow> !fixmbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gnea> weternal: it would have to be vga or dvi
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: i dunno, doesn't make any sense.... in firefox.. click edit/preferences.. and where it says "Save Files To".. where does it say its saving files to?
<tomp3> darrellsmith: you can find where firefox stores files under Edit | Preferences | Main | Save Files To
<frewsxcv> Jack_Sparrow: what do i do? recovery disc -> fixmbr?
<weternal> gnea thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> frewsxcv any windows cd will do
<Gnea> weternal: do you have the aticonfig tool installed?
<frewsxcv> Jack_Sparrow: can i use an xp on a vista you think?
<darrellsmith> indygunfreak it says my desktop but the file isnt there
<Jack_Sparrow> frewsxcv after that then you should do a real install of ubuntu
<weternal> gnea no
<superboy> how do i upgrade to beta version?
<frewsxcv> yeah okay Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> frewsxcv Yes an XP cd should be fine
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: wellt hatm akes absolutely zero since, if you're sure you downloaded it.
<darrellsmith> yes it saus it downloaded
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak "Locate"
<weternal> gnea what's the package name for aticonfig?
<eseven73> what is imagemagick's path? I've tried locate imagemagick, and whereis imagemagick, no luck though
<tomp3> ﻿ when i click on a pane in the pager, the pane goes grey, and doesnt switch desktop. whats happened? ( ctrl alt rt arrow is ok )
<darrellsmith> indygunfreak yes i am sure it  says it downloaded
<coolkourt> how do you find windows serial from ubuntu instalation
<myk_robinson1> anyone else here got an HP Pavilion dv2300 series laptop? trying to figure out how to improve battery performance
<superboy> how do i upgrade to beta version?`
<Gnea> weternal: iirc, it comes with the fglrx drivers
<vertix1> last question: do i need initrd.img on dual boot ide/scsi system?
<Gnea> !ati | weternal
<ubottu> weternal: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> weternal: and http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Additional_configure_with_aticonfig_tool
<darrellsmith> indygunfreak i had it on open i hit the save button i
<darrellsmith> that it probably why
<Gnea> weternal: it's a bit dated, but should still work to a point
<darrellsmith> inddygunfreak i am going to try it now
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: well you did something that doesn't make sense because if it downloaded, it should be there
<darrellsmith> indygunfreak  it worked when i his the file to download it firefox has open with geb or something like that and underneth it has save so it works now
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: ok, double click it to install it
<darrellsmith> indygunfreak already done
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: so go to applications/internet/frostwire
<darrellsmith> indygunfreak if someone has the same problem it says it open with geb or something like that
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: well, i thought when i told you to "download it".. you'd understand that
<darrellsmith> indygun
<IndyGunFreak> especially considering i told you to look in home and desktop for it
<darrellsmith> :]
<max_> I was wondering if anyone could help me with installing Syntek drivers, as described in this guide (Spanish) http://crysol.esi.uclm.es/es/node/1103
<darrellsmith> indygunfreak firefox autmatically chooses open with the tool and i had to click the save button undeneth
<max_> I fail when running "patch -i stk0408-1.patch"
<darrellsmith> what firewall should i be running with linux
<max_> When patching the file stk11xx-v4l.c I get an error on row 48 ("Hunk #1 FAILED at 48.")
<cdavis> Anyone have any experience with vlans and can tell me why I might not see any TX packets on my interfaces?
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: i only use my router, but theres software firewalls available
<Jack_Sparrow> darrellsmith None in addition to the iptables that are already in place
<max_> "1 out of 18 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file stk11xx-v4l.c.rej"
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak there is actually a decent one now..  let me look
<darrellsmith> i use a  wireless router so does that seem to protect me
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: if its properly set up, iw ould consider that adequate protection under linu
<IndyGunFreak> *linux
<darrellsmith> indygun what if i have firestarter and  a router is that good enough
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw
<IndyGunFreak> darrellsmith: i would certainly hope so.
<Jack_Sparrow> darrellsmith People that dont understand the iptables are more likely to LESS secure than if they had done nothing
<QuadCore> How do I exclude certain apps from bering installed by apt-get update/upgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<juninhoguitarr> algum brasileiro no site
<Jack_Sparrow> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<knoxville> how do you add friends in IRC?
<max_> What is linux-image-2.6.28, and how do I know if I have it?
<darrellsmith> i had this problem earlier today where i installed ubuntu everything went fine and when i rebooted it got stuck at the ubuntu prompt
<darrellsmith> and it was a  fresh install
<max_> Same goes for linux-headers-2.6.28. What is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc > knoxville
<ubottu> knoxville, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> max_ fromn term  uname -a
<juninhoguitarr> #ubuntu-br
<pangloss> darrellsmith, where you able to log in?
<Jack_Sparrow> juninhoguitarr /join #ubuntu-gr
<Jack_Sparrow> br
<darrellsmith> nope it just showed the ubuntu screen then it went to a green logo  and purple writing that said ubuntu
<darrellsmith> and i did the recovery and it wouldnt work
<myk_robinson1> how do i determine what module is running the bluetooth in my laptop? I want to disable it so as not to consume so much battery power
<pangloss> darrellsmith, were you able to switch to another terminal and log in
<max_> Jack_Sparrow: So, If I have that kernel version it means that I also have linux-image and linux-headers?
<pangloss> myk_robinson1, just disable bluetooth from startup programs
<Jack_Sparrow> max_ no
<darrellsmith> i couldnt get no command prompt]
<darrellsmith> didnt ask for my username or password
<myk_robinson1> pangloss: will that actually disable the device, or just the applet for the taskbar?
<spencer> guys i'm trying to follow these instructions: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#1._Install_necessary_build_tools_and_libraries
<spencer> and it's just too complicated for me
<max_> Jack_Sparrow: What do you mean then? :S
<Jack_Sparrow> max_ sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<darrellsmith> and i verfied my cds and i did a  live boot everyone worked some guy told me the grub got corrupted
<|freddy|> anyone know a good free windows application to burn the ubuntu iso?
<pangloss> myk_robinson1, it will cause bluetooth to not startup on boot
<darrellsmith> imgburn is free
<Jack_Sparrow> |freddy| isorecorder
<Laurenceb> hi
<coolkourt> whats the best JRE greater than 1.5 for aptana for eclipse?
<scunizi> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Laurenceb> I have a program running under wine that expects a com port
<myk_robinson1> pangloss: thank you. Do you think I will see any significant change in battery use?
<pangloss> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<darrellsmith> dvdflick is a  good dvd authoring tool for windows and it free
<Laurenceb> how can I connect to usb0  ?
<coolkourt> thats usb
<|freddy|> for windows :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Laurenceb /join #winehq
<tomp3> ﻿when i click on a pane in the pager, the pane goes grey, and doesnt switch desktop. whats happened? ( ctrl alt rt arrow is ok )
<pangloss> myk_robinson1, it depends, bluetooth is a low-power protocol so probably not by much
<radixor> hmm, is it possible to have nautilus extended with a terminal shell? file manipulations is much easier when using cli
<Jack_Sparrow> tomp3 You keep asking the same question.. give some details.. what app, what version of ubuntu ..
<radixor> plus you can launch python, perl, etc, possibly even manage a set of scripts
<pangloss> myk_robinson1, you're probably better off just lowering your LCD brightness until you cant see the screen any more =)
<max_> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, I already had the newest linux-headers, but what about linux-image?
<myk_robinson1> pangloss: got it lowered now. Does disabling desktop efects make a diff?
<Jack_Sparrow> max_ fire up synaptic
<tomp3> ubuntu 8.04 & app is the desktop, the pager doesnt work like it used to. the panes go grey and it doesnt switch
<myk_robinson1> pangloss: I think it may be this damn AMD Turion X2 64 cpu. Fan never stops running..It does stay cool though
<darrellsmith> i hoe it doesnt happen again
<max_> Jack_Sparrow: Are they not included when I update to a newer kernel version?
<darrellsmith> i installed ubuntu again and i hope it works fine
<pangloss> myk_robinson1, well sure, anythign that causes your cpu to be used less will save you battery life
<Jack_Sparrow> max_ not the source etc
<h00k> I'm installing 9.10 on a friends laptop, he has the BCM4328 wireless card, I /cannot/ get it  to work, even if I enable it through the restricted drivers manager, I've restarted, I've tried through the NDISWRAPPER front-end package, (yes, the radio kill switch is set correctly)
<pangloss> myk_robinson1, the big killers are the LCD screen and the programs you run
<myk_robinson1> pangloss: running it at 800MHz doesnt seem to change it. I think this laptop performs about the same running Windows. I guess its just a power hungry laptop. HP dv2310us
<darrellsmith> will thanks guys take care
<myk_robinson1> pangloss: perhaps my solution is just to buy a 12 cell battery
<pangloss> myk_robinson1, the battery could just be dying
<pangloss> myk_robinson1, you would probably be better off, and get more functionality out of your laptop
<myk_robinson1> pangloss: its relatively new, about a year old. I got it used yesterday and repaired it
<myk_robinson1> nice laptop, just the battery life sucks
<max_> Jack_Sparrow: I don't get what linux-image is, and what do you want me to do with synaptic?
<pangloss> myk_robinson1, my girlfriends laptop ate 3 batteries in her first two years of owning it. Those HPs get so damn hot
<pangloss> myk_robinson1, heat is another real killer of battery life
<QuadCore>  /exit
<myk_robinson1> pangloss: I thought about a laptop chill pad, but that would just eat more battery to power it
<h00k> I'm installing 9.10 on a friends laptop, he has the BCM4328 wireless card, I /cannot/ get it  to work, even if I enable it through the restricted drivers manager, I've restarted, I've tried through the NDISWRAPPER front-end package, (yes, the radio kill switch is set correctly), I'm browsing the forums now and haven't had any luck.  Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> pangloss myk_robinson1  Please take the OT to private channel  thanks
<weternal> gnea well it didn't work
<myk_robinson1> pangloss: I thought about buy a laptop cooler, but that would just eat more battery to power it through the USB bus
<weternal> gnea but thanks for the advice
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<myk_robinson1> Jack_Sparrow: ?? Looking to tweaks to improve battery life with ubuntu. Still need to go off topic?
<Jack_Sparrow> myk_robinson1 the conversation degenerated to chat.. hot ubuntu support
<Jack_Sparrow> not
<Kura> i have a question is there a current compatibility issue with ati radeon 3870x2?
<myk_robinson1> Jack_Sparrow: sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<pangloss> h00k, you enabled the b43 driver in restricted and you still could not find any wireless networks?
<h00k> Jack_Sparrow: I appreciate it, but those links are only updated to  Hardy
<h00k> pangloss: yep.  The card shows up in network manager, just doesn't show any networks
<melik> how can i reconfigure X-server
<Jack_Sparrow> h00k too many different versions of the bcm43xx for me..  I have 4 differnet ones
<RichiV> h00k: are you trying to connect to the internet wirelessly?
<h00k> RichiV: yeah.
<RichiV> h00k: first try using ethernet and connecting to the internet.... then do a normall update for your system
<h00k> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, this is the 4328 to be specific
<h00k> RichiV: yes, I've tried thata
<scunizi> melik: install the propiatary driver, check out xrandr and randr for control.. do you have nvidia or ati or ?? with bad resolution?
<RichiV> h00k: then have you restarted your computer?
<h00k> RichiV: yes
<bc> Jack_Sparrow: arrrr
<danno9> how do you stop the connected drives from showing on your desktop?
<RichiV> h00k: arrrg... lol have you searched to see if the driver is compatable
<melik> scunizi: its a netbook, intel 945
<pangloss> danno9, what do you mean?
<h00k> RichiV: yes, people have gotten it to work, I've tried the same steps  and no luck.
<largeglassmug439> i'm trying to install 9.04 and am using a standard def tv as display device, the install cd loads up fine and shows me the first screen of options, but when i choose to install.. it works for a bit, then spits out some errors from ubiquity.. then sends me to a command line.. any way to manually specify something so X will load?
<scunizi> melik: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if "intel" is listed as the driver..
<RichiV> h00k: have you also tried to go to System -> Administrationg -> Hardware Drivers
<h00k> RichiV: yes.
<RichiV> h00k then ENABLE it
<h00k> RichiV: yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> h00k http://www.ask.com/bar?q=ubuntu+bcm+4328&page=1&qsrc=19&ab=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D979728
<RichiV> h00k: hmmm might I get what Wireless card you are usuing? I might have the Same Broadcom Driver
<h00k> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I've tried this link also, no-go but I'll try again
<appleiiguy> I have a question When I switch to Nvidia drivers thee screen appears to be over-scanninghe t lcd tv i have my pc hooked to via hdmi
<RichiV> h00k: oh and it's be helpful to know what Version of Uubntu you are using
<chuck_>  largeglassmug439 from the install screen press f4 chose safe graphics mode
<Jack_Sparrow> h00k that feisty no fluff seems to work for most
<Cpudan80> h00k: did it ever work ?
<h00k> Cpudan80: yah, it did
<takumo> hello everyone i have a small question to ask. if i am running 8.04 now and update to 9.04 will i lose all my information?
<h00k> RichiV: all of the questions you've asked me I've covered in the original question
<Cpudan80> h00k: I had a similar problem - I had to run a fsck on the HDD to get it to work again
<Cpudan80> with a broadcom chipset too
<omnydevi> le sigh
<h00k> RichiV: 9.04, BCM 4328
<Cpudan80> err maybe it was Atheros
<Jack_Sparrow> takumo you cant go from 8.04 to 9.04// I dont think
<h00k> Jack_Sparrow: lemme try this NoFluff link again
<Kura> umm, is thereanyone that's had the graphic desktop die after installing the graphic drivers that say they were tested by unbuntu staff?
<simoncpu> hello
<melik> no scunizi
<melik> it doesnt
<pangloss> Jack_Sparrow, takumo you cannot upgrade directly from 8.04 to 9.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Kura Only when they do it wrong
<scunizi> melik: what's listed there?
<RichiV> h00k: sorry ive only just got on, so i didn't know that oricinal Question... I also had the same problem, and for me I am using a laptop, so I Plugged my laptop in while updating and such... amybe its the power... It worked for me.
<simoncpu> i've just installed 9.04... i can't seem to unhide the system tools menu
<omnydevi> ok, i tried installing windows on sda, and ubuntu on sdb, installed grub on sda, sda1, sda2, sda5, all error 15. now i want to install jaunty on sda with windows on sda, what is the best way to do this so grub can detect winblows and jaunty?
<takumo> Jack_Sparrow, so i can only update from lts to lts?
<simoncpu> is it stored as a folder? if so, where is it located?
<appleiiguy> Can anyone explain after I install the Nvidia propiertaty drivers the edjes of my screen seem to be missing
<simoncpu> i need to check the read permissions
<Kura> XD ok well i don't know what i did wrong then i just activated the drivers the system told me were tested and right for me
<h00k> RichiV: yeah, its alright, I'm going to try something else again
<melik> scunizi: section device correct?
<honk1> how does one share a ntfs folder using samba without getting Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false" ???
<pangloss> takumo, you need to first upgrade to 8.10, then to 9.04
<Jack_Sparrow> omnydevi the installer last run will have grub for the two previous installs
<melik> it says "Configured Video Device"
<omnydevi> honk1: i think its allow guest = true
<scunizi> melik: yes if I remember correctly.. should be a line labeled "Driver   "intel"
<RichiV> h00k: oh also the new Jaunty has nummerous bugs, and downgrading to the 8.04 Hardy LTS then upgrading to 8.10 Intrepid might be of help as well
<Steveys> hello - i am connecting via openvpn and got the following error when connecting "WARN: could not open database for 4096 bits. Skipped" any ideas what this means? thanks
<simoncpu> weird
<simoncpu> system menu is now displayed
<omnydevi> Jack_Sparrow: so if I just install Ubuntu on the same drive as windows all should be well?
<simoncpu> weird ubuntu
<melik> nope i dont have that :s
<honk1> omnydevi i added the line in smb.conf ans it makes no difference
<scunizi> melik: you might need to add the driver line.. the other thing you can try is to boot to the recovery kernel and in there, there is an option to reconfigure or fix X
<RichiV> h00k: 8.10 got all of my drivers to work, ecspecially my GFX driver the ATI mobi radeon x600, which is not supported in Jaunty or Hardy
<pangloss> omnydevi, you need a partition for ubuntu, but yes you can install it on the same physical drive
<Jack_Sparrow> omnydevi It does not even need to be on the same drive.. but yes.. it should be fine
<melik> hm ill give that a shot ill brb scunizi
<omnydevi> i just want windows for cod4, i used crossover and cedega, just sadly...i am a gamer and this is the best way i can game and still get the linux i love so much :D
<radixor> interesting, there's no command-line plug-in for nautilus and a quick google search shows that they don't really exist (think terminal+filemanager)
<simoncpu> another question: where is the post install script located?
<takumo> pangloss, how do i update to 8.10?
<danno9> how do you stop the connected drives from showing on your desktop?
<radixor> i might start my own project, but before i do that, does anyone know of one already existing?
<h00k> RichiV: 8.10 might be an option for him if that will work better
<scunizi> !update | takumo
<ubottu> takumo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Jack_Sparrow> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<RichiV> takumo: go to your update manager and do upgrade to 8.10
<RichiV> takumo: I think the line is somewhere around install update -d
<snowrichard> I'm upgrading to 9.04
<Jack_Sparrow> danno9 gconfig editor will let you do that
<omnydevi> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i tried ubuntu (well, kde) on sdb, winblows was on sda, i installed grub on sda, kept getting error 15. will try to install both on sda and see if i have more luck. just stinks cause vista takes like 90000000 hours to update
<RichiV> snowrichard: i do not suggest b/c of the bugs
<snowrichard> I've already tried it
<largeglassmug439> chuck_: thanks.. i'll try that.
<snowrichard> this is in a virtual machine though
<RichiV> snowricard: but if your computer is fairly new, it might work better than most
<Jack_Sparrow> danno9 To Remove Drive Icons from Desktop Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable..  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<takumo> just wondering if the update would get rid of my information
<danno9> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<omnydevi> yeah, thanks Jack_Sparrow, all input is always greatly appreciated :)
<jbmigel> wow... just wow
<Jack_Sparrow> jbmigel welcome to Ubuntu
<jbmigel> Jack_Sparrow: d00d im sitting here on my couch, talking to you in irc, with ubuntu running on my ps3... plugged into a 42" tv... this has to be the coolest thing ive seen in a long time
<appleiiguy> Does anybody know why the Nvidia driver causes my lcd to overscan but the non proprietary one doesn't
<Jack_Sparrow> jbmigel And you are just getting started with the fun stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> jbmigel Do you have effects like wobbly windows etc?
<jbmigel> Jack_Sparrow: heh I've been a user for a couple years, on my laptop... but this big screen stuff is blowing my mind!
<Jack_Sparrow> jbmigel 64" here.. yea.. overwhelming
<jbmigel> Jack_Sparrow I havent tried to turn on that crazy stuff, the ps3 runs a little slower than i hoped... but its totally worth it
<jbmigel> omg are you serious!? thats awesome!
<omnydevi> ooh, one more, is there just a plain GRUB installer, that has (somewhat) easy edit features, using either gedit or vi?
<pangloss> jbmigel, Jack_Sparrow Please take the OT to private channel  thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> TIme to get some work done.. Play nice, I will be lurking if needed
<omnydevi> that way i dont have to reinstall the OS everytime just to get to grub?
<eseven73> dang I only have a 19", having screen envy here!
<appleiiguy> omnydev I use nano
<pangloss> =)
<omnydevi> appleiiguy: what is that mate?
<omnydevi> just google it, i presume?
<omnydevi> heh
<appleiiguy> I use Nano for text file editing in the terminal at least or Abiword for other stuff
<jbmigel> pangloss sorry for praising ubuntu in an ubuntu channel... i guess i should goto offtopic lol!
<omnydevi> i never heard of nano before :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<pangloss> jbmigel, I am just paying back Jack_Sparrow for doing it to me before
<Jack_Sparrow> pangloss Dont fault me for dong my job thanks
<radixor> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<omnydevi> ahh, i see, thanks! but i was just wondering if there was a iso or something just for grub editing grub
<appleiiguy> nano is a clone of pico
<largeglassmug439> chuck_: so with safe graphics mode, it shows splash screen with the progress bar before the main installer comes up.. but i'm guessing when it tries to switch to the main installer the screen basically looks scrambled.. and my tv drops the connection and puts up an unusable signal error.
<Jack_Sparrow> omnydevi any live cd will work
<ee99ee> if I have many (many thousand, no more than 500,000) files, will it make anything (other than directory listings) faster by putting them across multiple directories?
<danno9> interms of overhead CPU usage is Fluxbox pretty good? Alternatives. Really looking for a light system.
<omnydevi> Jack_Sparrow: i have kde normal install for x64, and ubuntu, and the ubuntu alt install cd. I am still unsure of anyway to just get straight to grub. Unless you mean by booting into a live cd and mounting the volume and editing the grub......i just answered my own question huh?
<simoncpu> fluxbox ftw
<jbmigel> danno9 fluxbox is wicked and small... but maybe to light? why not try that mousey one
<Jack_Sparrow> omnydevi yep
<Wicked> xfce
<omnydevi> Jack_Sparrow: thanks mate, I greatly appreciate it.
<pangloss> Jack_Sparrow, you PMed me... I really dont see where you are going with this
<Jack_Sparrow> any time
<omnydevi> i owe ya :)
<danno9> jbmigel: mousey...never heard of it.
<Frem_> Question: Where does cups-pdf save generated PDFs?
<jbmigel> danno9 its xfce... based on gtk but with alot of the bulk cut out...
<Deathhunt> I'm a brand new user having a stuttering audio issue on a toshiba satellite L25-S121 using jaunty... can anyone help me? I'm going out of my mind.
<scunizi> Frem_: in ~/PDF
<danno9> jbmigel: oh so a lighter version of Xfce...hmm, I will have to look into it.
<Frem_> scunizi, It's not there.
<chuck_>  largeglassmug439 what kind of cable are you using to connect your comuter to your tv
<chuck_> computer
<largeglassmug439> chuck_: svideo
<scunizi> Frem_: I've seen two different cups-pdf on my system.. or 2 different implementations of it.. one went into the directory mentioned and the other allows you to set the name and save location
<scunizi> Frem_: if your's is the latter then try to create the pdf again and look closer to the pdf print option box
<Frem_> scunizi, I've found the one that lets you select the directory. When printing from a flashpaper document, it's using the other one.
<scunizi> Frem_: /home/<login name>/PDF and there's nothing there?
<Vissud> i know this isn't the channel for it, but since #oss is dead, anyone here use OSS 4.1 successfully with jaunty?
<slestak> i want to ssh into my house, vpn into work (which works), then from the coffee shop, port forward through to work
<slestak> can this be done simply with port forwarding, or do i need openvpn or sth to connect to home from wifi location
<chuck_>  largeglassmug439 I am not sure and maybe someone can correct me but i do not think that will work for an install.
<andrewfree> Hey, I installed ssh-server and tried to change ports in the conf file, however when I ran namp on the computer, it says its running in port 22 I set it for  Port    1001
<omnydevi1> slestak: most likely you will need openvpn, unless this is all on a open IP network
<omnydevi1> so to speak
<Frem_> scunizi, yes
<PhotoJim> andrewfree: did you restart the ssh-server?
<pangloss> andrewfree, did you restart ssh-server?
<andrewfree> Yes
<andrewfree> restart and reload
<h00k> well, Jack_Sparrow, I went through that WifiDocs again, followed exactly (I've compiled plenty from source, etc), didn't work so it said to try compiling ndiswrapper from source and that fails.
<screamsayonara> why could youtube be making my browser crash?
<h00k> screamsayonara: flash.
<scunizi> Frem_: weird.. I don't have an answer for that one.
<PhotoJim> andrewfree: and you changed the port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config (not /etc/ssh/ssh_config) ?
<screamsayonara> h00k: how do i check if it is that?
<Frem_> scunizi, is there some random system-wide place it could be dumping these things?
<screamsayonara> cause im pretty sure i got the flash plugin for mozilla through synaptic..
<h00k> screamsayonara: check about:plugins and see which flash plugin you're using
<slestak> omnydevi1: think there will be an issue stringing two vpn'stogether, openvpn from wifi loc to home, and cisco vpn from home to work?
<h00k> screamsayonara: also, I've had better luck with the Adobe plugin rather than the libmozillaflash
<Deathhunt> new user having a stuttering audio issue on a toshiba satellite L25-S121 using jaunty... can anyone help me? I'm going out of my mind.
<scunizi> Frem_: you could "sudo updatedb" then "locate *.pdf" to find it..
<screamsayonara> ok
<omnydevi1> slestak: most likely
<andrewfree> PhotoJim: umm...
<omnydevi1> slestak: from what little i know of vpn's, you can only have really 1 at a time, from my understanding
<Frem_> scunizi, That is an excellent idea.
<PhotoJim> andrewfree: ssh_config is for outbound connections.  sshd_config is for inbound, which is what you want.
<andrewfree> PhotoJim: ohhh I see thanks I was like WTF
<omnydevi1> slestak: cause its merging networks pretty much, 3 would get a little crazy
<PhotoJim> andrewfree: computers are very much about WTF. :)
<andrewfree> PhotoJim: ha XD
<WailingiPod> Hellooooo!
<PhotoJim> andrewfree: to help you remember, you use ssh to connect to other machines.  but the ssh daemon that runs in the background, listening for inbound connections, is called sshd.  (nearly all, if not all, Linux daemons are blahblahd... d on the end.)
<koshari> a new mnemonic  alt grrrrr print oK!
<omnydevi1> i deal a lot with esx and virtual center server, thus far we haven't had a need for multi-vpn....requirements. they might exist, but if they do, i never heard of it
<scunizi> Frem_: where did you find it?
<Frem_> scunizi, Well, I found every single PDF on my system, on all partitions. still sorting through it.
<pangloss> omnydevi1, you should be fine, as your packets will only be travelling on one VPN at a time
<Frem_> scunizi, Is there a way to restrict it to stuff created today
<omnydevi1> pangloss: you can have say...5 vpn's up at once?
<scunizi> Frem_: :)  there is but I don't know how
<omnydevi1> pangloss: i just never bothered to try...no need really. it is interesting though.
<pangloss> omnydevi1, what do you mean? You would need 5 separate ethernet interfaces to have 5 vpns
<Frem_> scunizi, Ok, thanks. :-) My man skills obviously need honing.
<omnydevi1> i can see a lot of confusion and .... chaos though
<omnydevi1> yeah
<omnydevi1> pangloss: thanks, what i wanted to confirm :)
<pangloss> omnydevi1, the way you are describing is chaining vpns together
<pangloss> no vpn in a vpn
<pangloss> ipsec doesnt work that way =)
<Brando753> guys my memory card reader just stoped working on me, suggestions?
<scunizi> Frem_: grep? awk? something like that or a combo.. my skills there are lacking as well
<bc> Brando753: disk full? :P
<omnydevi1> Brando753: it died?
<Brando753> no i mean it wont read cards anymore, or recognize them anymore ;(
<Brando753> its not old its maby 3 months old
<Brando753> i doubt it just died
<thearthur> opening the applications menu has a one second delay (and any other menu for that matter)
<pangloss> Brando753, is it external to the computer or integrated?
<thearthur> this is driving me crazy
<jbmigel> Brando753 have you tried it in a couple different machines?
<Brando753> intergrated
<Brando753> its the reader not the card
<Brando753> and its in a laptop
<thearthur> is there some way to remove the delay in opening menues?
<balrog__> I am upgrading from Intrepid to Jaunty, and I got this message: "Cannot stat: No such file or directory, update-initramfs: failed" How do I fix this?
<pangloss> Brando753, blah, maybe the cord connecting it to the mobo is loose
<Frem_> scunizi, Yeah, I don't think it's actually dumping PDFs anywhere. I printed like 15 test pages, so they should have showed up in the locate result.
<jbmigel> thearthur maybe you just have a slow machine... is 1 second really so bad
<thearthur> its exactly one second
<bc> Brando753: look in dmesg and see if you see any 'obvious' errors with the card reader (I used quotes because I dont own a card reader)
<scunizi> Frem_: look at it's setup in http://localhost:631 and see if there is something that doesn't look right.
<thearthur> jbmigel,  quad core, 8 gigs of ram .... not slow
<thearthur> how do i find GTK settings for menues?
<pangloss> thearthur, maybe there is something wrong with your video driver
<Brando753> bc: now thats not a long list, no idea what im looking for ;(
<bc> Brando753: does it normally pick it up like a USB disk? e.g. sde1 or the like?
<Brando753> no idea "P
<bc> Brando753: nothing else I can suggest other than reboot, and you've probably tried that
<Frem_> scunizi, It says all the test pages were printed, and shows the sizes and such
<Brando753> bc: three times to be exact :P
<q0_0p> anyone here use bluefish?
<jbmigel> thearthur goto SYSTEM>>PREFERENCES>>MAIN MENU and set the DELAY variable to >1sec
<bc> Brando753: dmesg | grep -i reader (or dmsg | grep -i disk (or dmesg | grep -i <manufacturer if you know it>))
<creature_> whats the password for comman: newgrp fuse
<scunizi> Frem_: you could "locate *.pdf > foundpdf.txt" then import into a spreadsheet and sort by date
<creature_> it asks for a password
<scunizi> Frem_: or .. locate *.pdf > ~/Desktop/foundpdf.txt
<Vissud> i know this isn't the channel for it, but since #oss is dead, anyone here use OSS 4.1 successfully with jaunty?
<creature_> newgrp fuse asks for a password, what is it?
<Silveira_Neto> Guys, I'm ready to install Ubuntu 9.04 here, but I just noticed that I have only the Ubuntu Alternate 9.04 CD with me. Can I install it? Is the same Ubuntu after installed?
<scunizi> Silveira_Neto: it's the same
<Silveira_Neto> scunizi, Thanks.
<pangloss> Silveira_Neto, sometimes better, because you can encrypt your filesystem with the alternate CD =)
<Silveira_Neto> mmm
<Silveira_Neto> interesting
<Silveira_Neto> pangloss, I'll try that. Thank you very much.
<pangloss> Silveira_Neto, welcome
<Frem___> scunizi, Ah ha!
<appleiiguy> Question: is there any utility that lets you adjust screen size NOT resolution in Ubuntu
<Vissud> hey pangloss
<scunizi> Frem___: found them?
<jbmigel> appleiiguy why dont you use your monitor settings for that?
<Frem___> scunizi, The following line is at the end of dmsg several times. [184722.123404] type=1503 audit(1242187006.261:26): operation="inode_create" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" fsuid=1000 name="/home/james/Desktop/Test_Page.pdf" pid=27021 profile="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf"
<appleiiguy> its a LCD TV
<appleiiguy> cant
<Vissud> has anyone gotten skype to work reliablely under 64 bit jaunty?
<appleiiguy> no settings for it
<shadeslayer> Vissud: yes
<Vissud> shadeslayer, do tell
<jbmigel> appleiiguy maybe there is a refresh for it to autoconfig... all lcd have something
<Vissud> i've tried every configuration I can think of
<shadeslayer> Vissud: in the sound settings change input,output to pulse
<scunizi> Frem___: not sure if that's useful or not.. doesn't look like there's an error there.
<pangloss> hi Vissud
<appleiiguy> when I use the opensource drivers it displays fine
<shadeslayer> Vissud: or use the OSS skype
<appleiiguy> but with Nvidia it doesnt
<Vissud> shadeslayer, in 64 bit?
<appleiiguy> need nvidia for XBMC
<shadeslayer> Vissud: yes
<Frem___> scunizi, It says denied_mask. Meh. I don't know. It's not at ~/Desktop/Test_Page.pdf
<Vissud> shadeslayer, when you use skype-oss you're doing the padsp before right?
<shadeslayer> Vissud: um... i open skype oss with padsp
<Vissud> shadeslayer, i tried that, but the mic input sound was horrible, unusable
<painted> go lakers
<jbmigel> appleiiguy maybe a different resolution would change how much of the screen it fills?
<shadeslayer> Vissud: oh.. you mean you have very low volume?? same problem here..have to shout at it ;)
<scunizi> Frem___: ah.. missed that.. well, you're a little closer to the answer.  perhaps restarting cups .. although that should have happened after installing the driver.
<Frem___> scunizi, Bingo! It's a bug. I changed the default printing location, and it wasn't updated in AppArmor. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-pdf/+bug/147551
<Vissud> shadeslayer, no it's heavily distorted
<Vissud> and the "pulse" option doesn't work very well
<Vissud> so I tried OSS 4.1
<scunizi> Frem___: tadaa.. does it mention how to fix it?
<Vissud> but it doesn't work with my external mic jack
<shadeslayer> Vissud: oh and btw i edited my .skype directory,the .cofig file..... havent tested it yet so can tell if itll work..... there was a option to boost mic input and mic volume there
<firefly2442> Does anyone know of an application that lets you specify folders and data that you want to mirror across a network and then automatically sync with other machines across a network to share this information at the application level? (not filesystem level)
<shadeslayer> Vissud: does the soun recorder work?
<shadeslayer> *sound
<Vissud> shadeslayer, didn't try that.i get sound, it justy sound shorrible through padsp
<shadeslayer> Vissud: so maybe the mic is damaged,just ccheck through sound recorder
<Circs> firefly2442: Depends upon the application
<shadeslayer> damn this keyboard!!!
<q0_0p> anyone know how to get gedit autocompletion to work?
<creature_> how do you see what X graphics driver you are using?
<q0_0p> bluefish cannot do this
<firefly2442> Circs: sorry, not quite sure what you mean
<Circs> firefly2442: Didn't you ask how to share app data over the network? I
<Vissud> shadeslayer, no works fine in windows
<shadeslayer> Vissud: then maybe its a problem with either the config/drivers or its skype
<Dial-Up> Hey guys. I was wondering if it is possible to run a script automatically when I connect to a wireless network.
<firefly2442> Circs: well, I want to make sure my files are mirrored across multiple machines but I want all the synchronization issues to be dealt with by the program, are there alternatives to things like rsync and others?
<Frem___> scunizi, It's fixed! :-)
<shadeslayer> Vissud: so....does sound recorder work?? if its horrible too then get the appropriate drivers
<Circs> firefly2442: Oh, you're going deeper than my knowledge. I'm sorry
<Frem___> scunizi, I followed the instructions on that link and restarted apparmor, and it just printed. Thank you for you help. :-)
<firefly2442> Circs: np, thanks for the time
<shadeslayer> Vissud: got to dash in 5 min,  youll have to ask someone else
<Amarok__> guys when will the vlc rc be made ready for linux
<shadeslayer> Amarok__: VLC is in the repo
<shadeslayer> !vlc | Amarok__
<ubottu> Amarok__: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<steven_> Is there a free C++ or C compiler available for Linux?
<CavalierPrime> GCC
<Amarok__> i mean the newst rc for version 1.00
<pangloss> steven_, gcc
<shadeslayer> !compile | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<steven_> gcc-4.3-locales?
<pangloss> Amarok__, you'd have to ask the VLC guys when the release candidate will be available
<CavalierPrime> vlc is 1.0 now
<Amarok__> ok thanks anyways guys
<pangloss> steven just install build-essentials and then use gcc at command line
<th0r> steven_, install build-essential, it will install all the necessary pieces
<steven_> install build-essential all by itself? Nothing else after?
<pangloss> steven_, yup
<th0r> steven_, build-essential is a meta-package
<steven_> Whatever that is :)
<th0r> steven_, it is one name for a collection of packages
<firefly2442> steven_: sort of a "dummy" package
<pangloss> steven_, it basically just depends on everything you need to compile things
<th0r> steven_, it simplifies installing things like gcc
<cs475x> is the reason the livecd boot has almost a "scan-line" presentation because it is funning from a disc and it takers longer for windows to show?
<Cryptic_Bat> ...................................................../j #bshellz
<cs475x> *running
<maxagaz> is there a command to see /var/log/syslog while it's filled ?
<Matt1360> maxagaz, tail -f /var/log/syslog
<cs475x> *takes
<steven_> install build-essential does not work
<cs475x> wow, i screwed up that message
<th0r> steven_, how about 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<pangloss> steven_, at prompt $ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<warnet> cEwEk aZha
<pangloss> maxagaz, you can also just look at System>>Asdministration>> system log
<steven_> build-essential is already the newest version
<steven_> If so...where the hell is gcc lol
<netstar> Hey how can i switch from gnome-netbook-remix edition to standard gnome, from a UNR installation?
<Matt1360> steven_, run "gcc -v" without quotes, does that return anything?
<maxagaz> Matt1360, thanks
<Matt1360> maxagaz, no problem
<steven_> One sec. I am removing all this stuff that it says that I can remove
<balrog__> I am upgrading from Intrepid to Jaunty, and I got this message: "Cannot stat: No such file or directory, update-initramfs: failed" How do I fix this?
<mrh> Hi all - Bittorrent keeps crashing my system. What should I do?
<steven_> Returned a bunch of stuff
<maxagaz> Matt1360, is it possible to add a grep to this ?
<firefly2442> mrh, are you using transmission?
<Matt1360> maxagaz, tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep -i "search term"
<steven_> http://pastebin.com/m7c240b5b
<mrh> firefly2442: I was, and switched to ktorrent, but, it has done it again
<maxagaz> Matt1360, thanks
<Bigshot_> hello my keyboard stops working when inside of X server gnome, kde, xfce what should i do?
<Matt1360> steven_, you have gcc installed.
<spencer> fffffffffffff ATi suck
<pangloss> steven_,  you haev gcc installed, now just $gcc filename
<steven_> Yeah, looks that way
<Bigshot_> in virtualbox
<firefly2442> mrh: does it give a specific error message?
<Bigshot_> no error messages
<steven_> gcc: no input files
<mrh> firefly2442: No, the system simply locks up all the way, even the clock
<Matt1360> steven_ are you trying to compile something you've written?
<pangloss> steven_, what are you trying to compile....
<firefly2442> mrh: for any torrent?
<mrh> firefly2442: yeah
<steven_> Nothing. I want to open it and start coding
<pangloss> lol
<spencer> can someone please take me through ATi driver installation? i can't work at this resolution, i'm not getting any work done
<mrh> firefly2442: or it seems that way anyway, real hit and miss
<steven_> then compile when I am done. It has been awhile, but isn't that how it is done?
<steven_> I haven't coded C in 10 years
<pangloss> steven_, all you do is open gedit, code whatever you wan and then save the file
<pangloss> steven_, then, when you want to compile, $gcc filename
<steven_> that lame huh?
<pangloss> steven_, and your output will be at a.out
<Matt1360> Assuming your code is good, that is
<pangloss> steven_, to run your program after its compiled, at prompt $ ./a.out
<insta1> hey guys, are there any install ISOs (hopefully of server) that use /dev/ttyS0 as a console for installing?  i'd like to install to a headless box
<omnydevi> is there a program that will let windows see a ext3 internal hdd without wanting to format it and lose all my data?
<pangloss> steven_, you can give your program a proper name using the -o switch to gcc
<firefly2442> mrh: you could try uninstalling and reinstalling maybe? sudo apt-get --purge remove ktorrent (this purge will remove all configuration files too)
<omnydevi> it has my cod4 install...thats a long download
<Matt1360> Ookay... My turn...
<insta1> omnydevi: yes, look to ext2ifs
<mrh> firefly2442: I have considered it, however, I did just that for transmission, and . . .
<ga_bash> hi guys. i was trying to compile an ubuntu kernel but when i invoked #make I got this this error scripts/kconfig/conf.o error
<mrh> firefly2442: I guess it is one of its components
<Matt1360> I have a board with onboard graphics, it's being pesky with performance. It's a GeForce 6100 chipset. I'm running the 180.41 drivers retrieved through envy.
<spencer> anyone for some ATi driver help? it's not like i haven't googled it
<ga_bash> and silent/oldconfig error 2
<Matt1360> Is there anything I can do to increase performance? I'm attempting to run "StepMania" at 640x480.
<omnydevi> insta1: thanks mate, i just installed a winblows parition to play a game. other than that its all linux, just hate how windows handles anything outside of what they make/steal/monopolize
<mrh> spencer: wish I could help
<omnydevi> by deleting
<Matt1360> I'm getting a consistent (almost seemingly capped) framerate of 5fps.
<steven_> Alright. Thanks. Sorry for the super noob questions
<warnet> ceWEk aZha
<superboy> need help my brasero burning software says "it is not posible to write with the current plugins "what does this mean?
<firefly2442> mrh: did you try removing the hidden files/folders that it uses for your account (then when it launches it will recreate them)
<pangloss> Matt1360, you dont have another video card lying around? even a crappy one will improve performance..
<arunreddy> Hello everyone. My laptop integrated cam is not working with skype. Am using Ubuntu 64 bit Jaunty. Any help please...
<Matt1360> pangloss: No, unfortunately.
<omnydevi> insta1: It provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP/2003/Vista/2008 with full access to Linux Ext2  volumes. Know if that is the same for ext3?
<mrh> firefly2442: hmmm, well, I used the CL command you suggested when I removed transmission
<pangloss> steven_,  no problem, dont eb afraid to ask more questions
<OpenSorce> I seriously need help, my Nvidia driver has decided I can only get 640x480 resolution. Even when I edit xorg.conf adding a Modes section it ignores it.
<insta1> ext2 IS ext3
<insta1> just with a journal
<omnydevi> yeah
<omnydevi> sweet
<superboy> need help my brasero burning software says "it is not posible to write with the current plugins "what does this mean?
<Matt1360> pangloss: I fail to see that this chipset should be running this poorly on a game requiring very limited resources.
<omnydevi> thanks mate, sorry for spamming if I did
<mrh> firefly2442: think I will check and see if those are gone
<steven_> I still cannot mount a drive. I cannot look at what is on a DVD and it sucks
<aurilliance> If I download a pre-comiled program, where do I put it, there is no 'program files directory'
<aurilliance> *compiled
<superboy> need help my brasero burning software says "it is not posible to write with the current plugins "what does this mean?
<insta1> aurilliance: what's the extension?
<firefly2442> mrh: well, there's a difference between the configuration files that the app stores in /etc/ (usually) and the files it stores for your account username (usually /home/username/.hiddenfolder  ) or whatnot
<steven_> Unable to mount location.  No media in the drive.  There is too something in it lol
<billybigrigger> aurilliance::: /usr/local/bin?
<steven_> How do I fix this?
<billybigrigger> aurilliance::: /usr/bin
<OpenSorce> aurilliance, have you tried finding the .deb for the program?
<arunreddy> Hello everyone. My laptop integrated cam is not working with skype. Am using Ubuntu 64 bit Jaunty. Any help please...
<superboy> need help my brasero burning software says "it is not posible to write with the current plugins "what does this mean?
<mrh> firefly2442: I see, I thought purge would take care of all those,I will look into this
<billybigrigger> arunreddy::: does it work with other cam software? cheese?
<firefly2442> arunreddy: is it enabled in the BIOS?
<aurilliance> insta1: there is none. I donwloaded scilab-5-1-1 in inside the folder /bin there is a (linux) executable
<pangloss> steven_, thats what it says when you put it in the cd drive?
<mrh> firefly2442: thanks friend
<arunreddy> i dont know
<arunreddy> how to do it
<firefly2442> mrh: np, good luck
<billybigrigger> arunreddy::: sudo apt-get install cheese
<arunreddy> it worked fine with 8.10 32 bit last time
<billybigrigger> arunreddy::: see if it works in there
<aurilliance> insta1: there is none. I downloaded scilab-5-1-1 in inside the folder /bin there is a (linux) executable
<mrh> see you all later
<insta1> aurilliance: heard you the first time champ :)
<superboy> need help my brasero burning software says "it is not posible to write with the current plugins "what does this mean?
<steven_> I click on Computer under placed and dbl-click on CD-RW/DVD+-RW Drive
<aurilliance> insta1: srry lag :P
<arunreddy> thanks i shall try it
<insta1> aurilliance: what happens if you double-click the executable?
<billybigrigger> arunreddy::: ok, then type lspci or lsusb in the terminal and see if its recognized
<aurilliance> insta1: It runs fine
<insta1> *dusts hands* problem solved.
<steven_> All I want to do is browse the files on my DVD and it will not let me lol
<aurilliance> insta1: I just want somewhere to put it other than my desktop :P
<insta1> so put it in your home folder
<aurilliance> ah
<insta1> lots of people have ~/bin/
<aurilliance> ok
<superboy> need help my brasero burning software says "it is not posible to write with the current plugins "what does this mean?
<insta1> no reason you can't have ~/bin/scilab/
<aurilliance> I'll use /bin then
<aurilliance> insta1: thanks
<aurilliance> superboy: no need to flood. If someone knows the answer, they will answer
<Vissud> bleh, not being able to use skype is going to drive me to windows at this rate
<swiftarrow> aurilliance, another place is /opt lots of things go in there
<firefly2442> aurilliance: I think insta1 means /home/username/bin not /bin/ just to clarify :)
<steven_> I click on Computer under placed and dbl-click on CD-RW/DVD+-RW Drive
<insta1> aurilliance: don't put it in /bin of your root drive
<aurilliance> firefly2442: Yeah, that's what I meant too :P lol
<firefly2442> aurilliance: the ~/ (tilde) means your home directory
<pangloss> steven_, does your dvd work in another computer?
<DIL> superboy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/322769
<aurilliance> firefly2442: thanks tho
<steven_> Aye
<arunreddy> billybigrigger: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<swiftarrow> superboy download k3b.  It solved all my brasero problems ;)
<steven_> Ubuntu is not letting me watch Transformers and drool over Megan Fox and that is just not cool. I need to fix this
<menthis> men_this
<swiftarrow> steven_, download vlc
<firefly2442> steven_: yeah, VLC should let you play DVDs
<pangloss> swiftarrow, his computer is not recognizing that there is a dvd in the drive
<swiftarrow> pangloss, oh thanks for clarification.
<steven_> I also want to be able to browse my DVD like I would a folder and it is not letting me. I keep getting this no mounted and no media in drive crap
<swiftarrow> steven_, try cleaning your lense?  do other dvds work?
<arunreddy> billybigrigger :  i dont find it when i run lspci
<steven_> No
<insta1> steven_: what happens when you try to mount it from the command line?
<steven_> But some autoappear on the desktop
<steven_> I dunno how to do that
<spencer> why don't the open source ATi drivers work?
<spencer> i don't get that.. higher than 1024 for an open source driver isn't unreasonable
<|freddy|> hello, my usb keyboard is not being detected....anyone know something about this?
<OpenSorce> Anyone have Nvidia drivers decide they can only have 640x480 resolution?
<firefly2442> steven_: are you unmounting your DVDs before you eject and remove them? sometimes I have issues with that where it can't mount the new disk because I didn't properly unmount the previous one
<swiftarrow> steven_, then it's probably a drive problem.  I'd start with cleaning the lense.  You can usually buy lense cleaners (they are normal cds with brushes on them) from normal hardware stores
<spencer> OpenSorce: yeah but with ATi, it's shit
<dsnyders> Hi all.  Is the Geforce2 Mx400 capable of wide screen resolutions.
<steven_> I have to unmount dvds before I eject them? heh
<steven_> I guess that could be it
<steven_> Cuz it used to work lol
<insta1> steven_: click Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<steven_> Yeah, I am there now
<superboy> n writing mode for k3b do i put auto?
<insta1> steven_: from there, 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/'
<|freddy|> hello, my usb keyboard is not being detected....anyone know something about this?
<swiftarrow> steven_, hope that's it.  would be happy to be wrong here.
<insta1> pastebin the results
<firefly2442> steven_: yeah, just right click on the disc on your desktop and goto unmount, easy :)
<pangloss> superboy, yes
<superboy> ok thanks
<|freddy|> all other USB stuff I stick in is detected
<|freddy|> but the keyboard is a no no
<steven_> Typed it. It is taking awhile now
<steven_> unknown device
<insta1> o_O
<swiftarrow> |freddy|, does the kbd work with other computers?
<|freddy|> yup
<insta1> pastebin the results of 'dmesg | tail -n20'
<firefly2442> insta1: could it be /dev/cdrom0 or something?
<swiftarrow> |freddy|, does it work with other ubuntu versions?
<insta1> firefly2442: perhaps, but i'm concerned that he said it took awhile
<|freddy|> i have no idea
<steven_> I just usually eject
<insta1> unknown device should fail immediately
<|freddy|> im testing the live cd
<steven_> Why mount and unmount at all?
<steven_> Windows does not seem to do that
<insta1> steven_: ubuntu will usually unmount the CD behind the scenes when you press eject
<insta1> windows does too, for that matter
<insta1> it just complains less
<swiftarrow> |freddy| then I'm not sure.  if it's some consolation, I've had some things not work in livecd, but work after install / update.
<steven_> The CD does not always pop an icon up on the Desktop either
<steven_> that varies widely
<|freddy|> oh well, lets see then
<|freddy|> :)
<firefly2442> is there a technical difference between unmounting versus ejecting a device?
<steven_> I cannot mount it. says no media in drive when there is
<insta1> firefly2442: one has to happen before the other ... kinda like turning off your engine before removing your keys.
<ga_bash> hi guys. i am trying to compile a kernel but with no luck..
<swiftarrow> |freddy|, no garuntees tho... ;)
<dsnyders> steven_, the idea behind unmounting is to ensure that all the buffers are written to the disk.
<steven_> What does that mean? lol
<insta1> dsnyders: and to send the message that the filesystem is going to disappear, so programs using it can be shut down cleanly before it's unmounted
<swiftarrow> steven_, it means that the computer is done with it, and doesnt need it anymore
<malv> how on earth do you set up samba to respect the guest access feature in gnome?
<xiong> i regularly unmount my usb thumb drive before physically unplugging it -- am i wasting my time?
<malv> it just gives me errors
<pangloss> xiong, noooo keep unmounting
<insta1> xiong: noooo
<insta1> dang it pangloss
<pangloss> haha
<ga_bash> hey can anyone help me with my kernel build.  :)
<firefly2442> xiong: usually it writes the data to the device before unmounting no?
<xiong> yah, it seems wise enough and not excessive work on my part
<steven_> Vlc doesn't want to seem to play my movie
<steven_> grrr
<firefly2442> xiong: I would just get nervous that it wouldn't write the data correctly or something
<pangloss> ga_bash, there are some pretty good tutorials online http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<xiong> i can't figure how to unmount under windoz tho so i just pull it out -- i cross my fingers, i'm not writing to the drive under windoz, only reading to printer
<pangloss> xiong, typically there is a safely remove hardware icon in the try on win
<insta1> steven_: wait ...
<dsnyders> xiong, under windows there is an icon in the system tray.
<insta1> steven_: have you installed libdvdcss?
<fluvvell> In a fresh Jaunty install, the spelling dictionary in Openoffice is not working, any pointers?
<ga_bash> pangloss, thanks but i am pretty much accomplished with the process as i have compiled a lot before but in ubuntu it pops up an error that i can figure out.
<steven_> I just autoremoved a bunch of stuff after build-essential told me to
<L1nuxReign> xiong, you are not wasting your time, notice that if you send a large file to the trash can and you try to unplug the device without unmounting, it will leave part of that file into the pen drive but it will be not visible, just an example
<steven_> lemme check
<insta1> steven_: dpkg --get-selections | grep libdvdcss
<xiong> well i'm not going to worry about windoz
<sdlwof> apt-get install errors, http://pastebin.com/m5e408665
<steven_> I got libdvdread4
<sdlwof> what's the fix for this?
<steven_> that count?
<insta1> steven_: are you trying to play an actual legit DVD?
<pangloss> fluvvell, go to Administration>> Language support
<steven_> Yes
<fluvvell> did that
<Juzman-EeePC> Anyone know how to (successfully) get Artwiz fonts working in jaunty? I symlinked yes-bitmap to /etc/fonts/conf.d/ edited local.conf and fccache -fv
<pangloss> fluvvell, make sure english is checked off
<fluvvell> pangloss: we're in New Zealand, and it is selected correctly.
<insta1> steven_: you might have a region mismatch
<Ademan> what are *.desktop file's exec= section executed with? /bin/sh ?
<dsnyders> I bought a wide screen LCD monitor.  Can the nvidia GeForce2 MX 400 do wide screen?
<pangloss> fluvvell, and you have openoffice language support installed correctly too?
<insta1> steven_: check out the 'regionset' package
<KingKimi> hi
<insta1> dsnyders: what resolution are you trying to actually hit?
<pallu> hello all of you
<swiftarrow> !ask > pallu
<ubottu> pallu, please see my private message
<steven_> I do not have regionset
<dsnyders> insta1, 1680*1050
<steven_> Should I install?
<pallu> what do i need to be able to view dvds
<fluvvell> pangloss: its showing the same in options language, but I am about to dig down to see if the dictionary is installed. The old helpful wizard is not there now.
<KingKimi> My splash screen when ubuntu starts , is not working.. it says image not found ... and starting to run texts "reading files needed to boot [ok] >>>>>>>>>>> [ok] >>>>>> [ok] .......... "  how do i restore my usual loading screen ????
<swiftarrow> !dvd > pallu
<ubottu> pallu, please see my private message
<swiftarrow> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<insta1> steven_: perhaps.  have you ever been able to play this specific DVD on that specific drive before?
<steven_> Yes
<swiftarrow> pallu, perhaps try vlc
<insta1> snap
<pallu> i did its not working
<dsnyders> insta1, However, even if I try a lower wide screen resolution, it comes out as 4:3
<steven_> I cannot get a single movie to work for Ubuntu.  This is frustrating
<pangloss> fluvvell, just go to http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/en_US-dict and download the dictionary you want, and then double click it on desktop
<insta1> steven_: try installing the gstreamer-plugins-{good,bad,ugly} packages
<vertix> orange-wedge, are you there?
<yaris123456789> hey guys is there something like gui SCP, where I can browse through my web server and open up things and edit them in some sort of IDE, and when i hit save, it uploads it ?
<KingKimi> steven_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dsnyders> instal, I can't seem to find any info on google
<steven_> It is already the newest version
<pangloss> fluvvell, openoffice will do the rest for you, then make sure it is checked off in tools > language> for selection
<swiftarrow> yaris123456789, it depends.  Do you have SSH to your server?
<dsnyders> steven_, have you tried mplayer?
<swiftarrow> yaris123456789, if so, you could connect to server (i'm not clear on how to do this, but it's possible) using ssh
<KingKimi> steven_, install ubuntu-restricted-extras from synaptic.....
<insta1> dsnyders: you're not alone apparently
<pangloss> yaris123456789, just use gftp and sync with your server
<KingKimi> !medibuntu > steven_
<ubottu> steven_, please see my private message
<insta1> steven_: without the output from dmesg | tail i can't diagnose further
<binskipy2u> hey everyone, is it really worth going from a working 8.10 install to a new 9.04?  isnt 8.10 suppported with updates 1 year longer then 9.04?
<binskipy2u> or is that 8.04
<binskipy2u> thats supported 3 years?
<insta1> it's 8.04
<pangloss> binskipy2u, 8.04 is the lts release
<yaris123456789> pangloss: gftp? okay. i found SecPanel, however it doesn't let me browse through my webserver and open and edit files in sync
<swiftarrow> binskipy2u, its 8.04
<KingKimi> binskipy2u, 9.04 has a matrix screen saver B-) B-)
<insta1> 9.04 is nice
<firefly2442> yaris123456789: konqueror can do SFTP, I'm sure there are other clients out there too
<Juzman-EeePC> No one has any info on Artwiz fonts in Ubuntu 9.04?
<yaris123456789> like do you guys know WinSCP ? im looking for ubuntu version of that
<dsnyders> insta1, I suppose I'll just live in vertical letterbox mode until I upgrade my hardware in a month or so.
<yaris123456789> i'll google
<KingKimi>  My splash screen when ubuntu starts , is not working.. it says image not found ... and starting to run texts "reading files needed to boot [ok] >>>>>>>>>>> [ok] >>>>>> [ok] .......... "  how do i restore my usual loading screen ????
<swiftarrow> yaris123456789, have you tried running winscp in wine?
<insta1> dsnyders: i've had good luck with the radeon x1300 actually, if you're not looking for performance
<yaris123456789> swiftarrow: no i dont know how to run stuff on wine
<insta1> quiet, fanless, no external power connection, supported by the open source drivers
<firefly2442> yaris123456789: this might help too: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<yaris123456789> thank you
<insta1> yaris: firefly's link is a good one ... sshfs rocks
<vertix> i am still having problem booting 8.10 even without 2nd IDE drive. It does not even boot on a single sata drive, what could possibly be the problem? file system is clean but it can not mount the root partition
<swiftarrow> yaris123456789, it's pretty easy: install wine, double click the installer in ubuntu, cross fingers, and pray.  If everythign is ok, it will install, and you can then open the program.
<swiftarrow> yaris123456789, i recommend the link too.
<dsnyders> insta1, All I need is something that can do wide screen and play video files.  I don't do any 3D gaming (especially on my 800MHz box)
<yaris123456789> swiftarrow: can i install even games like that? is it possible to run windows program from a mount ?
<KingKimi> yaris123456789, even COD works in wine
<swiftarrow> yaris123456789, see the wine website.  it has a list of programs and games that work.  There is a way to run windows programs from the windows partition, search google.  I found it once, but didn't try.
<pangloss> vertix, could be something wring with your fstab
<yaris123456789> swiftarrow: thank you
<insta1> still pimping the x1300, although i'm guessing you don't have PCIe
<binskipy2u> im very happy with 9.04 i think its kick ass, and gnome seems to "flow" better then kde
<pangloss> !fstab | vertix
<ubottu> vertix: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pragad7> how do i upgrade from cd . i am dual booting with xp and ubuntu 8.10
<yaris123456789> btw, i didn't have to mount. i can access all my windows stuff in /host/
<dsnyders> insta1, I don't think so.  I think my board is PCI+ISA+AGP
<yaris123456789> is that normal ?
<fluvvell> pangloss, *that* was very smooth
<pangloss> !upgrade | pragad7
<ubottu> pragad7: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<swiftarrow> yaris123456789, are you using the wubi install?
<yaris123456789> swiftarrow: wubi ?
<pangloss> fluvvell, did it work for you?
<dsnyders> insta1, I'll take a look at the x1300.  Is it fully supported under linux?
<swiftarrow> yaris123456789, never mind.  Yes it's normal, if it works.
<fluvvell> I've installed many dictionaries into openoffice since version 1, and that experience ran close to ephemeral.
<fluvvell> pangloss, yes. Very much so.
<insta1> dsnyders: won't work on anything but pcie
<pangloss> fluvvell, good word choice
<insta1> pulls roughly 1000fps on my box with one
<insta1> using the r300 driver
<insta1> which is NOT fglrx, and therefore open source
<fluvvell> pangloss, They've clearly done a heap of work on integration, using extensions. I Like It. Very Much.
<vertix> Booting off sata single drive configuration, i get error: [0.700329 Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block (8,1)
<Amarok__>  guys do i need a graphic card to enable growl like notifications in ubuntu 9.04
<yaris123456789> amazing! hard drive is not getting hot running ubuntu vs. vista!
<vertix> just before it, i get this error: [0.700183] VFS: Can not open root-device "<NULL>" or unknown-block (8,1)
<KingKimi> pragad7, you will need alternate.iso of ubuntu 9.04
<pangloss> fluvvell, yes, treating the dictionaries as extensions was a good move by OO
<vertix> anybody knows what these errors are?
<KingKimi> pragad7, and just mount it ..  it will start the upgrade
<Amarok__>  guys do i need a graphic card to enable growl like notifications in ubuntu 9.04
<KingKimi>  My splash screen when ubuntu starts , is not working.. it says image not found ... and starting to run texts "reading files needed to boot [ok] >>>>>>>>>>> [ok] >>>>>> [ok] .......... "  how do i restore my usual loading screen ????
<nickolaus> I upgraded my laptop and I'm getting " kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown-block" when it boots. Any ideas?
<dsnyders> insta1, well, pcie is an option.  I'm planning to upgrade my entire machine.
<alsa> has anyone managed to get alsa working correctly in jaunty?
<insta1> fair warning: i don't know how high of a resolution they support
<vertix> nickolaus, EXACTLY the same error i get on 8.10
<insta1> i've used them successfully up to 1280x1024
<insta1> they're also dirt cheap
<krammer_> what is a transmission blockfile?
<insta1> i got mine for $13
<pangloss> KingKimi, have you tried system>>administration>>login window
<vertix> nickolaus, which ubuntu version are you running?
<dsnyders> instal, well, at least the price is right :-)
<nickolaus> vertix i got it upgrading to 8.10
<Amarok__>  guys do i need a graphic card to enable growl like notifications in ubuntu 9.04
<pangloss> Amarok__, no
<insta1> dsnyders: well, i can't find them that cheap online anymore
<insta1> i have one more laying around
<KingKimi> pangloss, what to do in that dialog box ?
<dsnyders> Amarok__, wouldn't you need a sound card for growling?
<insta1> i'll trade you x1300 vs. gf2
<Amarok__> you sure pangloss
<Matt1360> Anyone be able to help me with a video performance issue? I've got an onboard GeForce 6100, running glxgears at ~2500fps. The game I'm trying to run (at 640x480) is running at a seemingly capped 5fps
<vertix> nickolaus, looks like there is a bug in this version (8.10)
<pangloss> KingKimi, click local, and try changing the login screen
<Amarok__> thats not funny dsnyders
<binskipy2u> gforce 6100 idont think is a good enough card
<pangloss> Amarok__, yes...
<binskipy2u> to run games at any "fun" rate
<vertix> here is what I get: [0.700183] VFS: Can not open root-device "<NULL>" or unknown-block (8,1)
<nickolaus> vertix is there a fix? i need to get it up and running asap.
<vertix> [0.700244] Please append correct "root=" option; here are available partitions:
<vertix> [0.700329 Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block (8,1)
<pangloss> !pastebin | vertix
<ubottu> vertix: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pragad7> so can i upgrade from cd by typing gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" in the terminal in ubuntu. iam dual booting ubuntu and windows xp. dont want to reinstall xp.please confirm if this method is right
<Matt1360> binskipy2u, the game I'm trying to run is "StepMania" - It runs flawlessly under Windows in a test environment.
<vertix> nickolaus, can you read my errors and see if this is what YOU get?
<nickolaus> vertix kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown-block (0,0) not 8,1
<vertix> nickolaus, i've been screwing with this thing for a week without sleep
<binskipy2u> sorry matt, i just know from spec wise, 6100 is usually onboard and comes with many computers you buy at best buy etc
<dsnyders> Amarok__, sorry.  It's late for me, and I'm getting a little punchy, I guess.  Seemed funny when I typed it.  Apologies.
<binskipy2u> i have an onboard card, it's ati
<binskipy2u> and i dont play any games at all,  never got into them
<binskipy2u> not worth trying to keep up graphics wise to me
<Cryptic_Bat> nickolaus: Have you trieds using intrepid Ibex 8.10 lts
<vertix> nickolaus, that's ok. i got that one also, block number does not matter, it comes in several flavors depending on how you are trying to but it
<pangloss> Cryptic_Bat, 8.10 is not an lts release
<krammer_> what is a transmission blockfile?
<Daremonai> how can I run something on startup after some delay
<pragad7> kingkimi i dont have the alternate iso of ubuntu 9.04 i got the iso image forkuubntu9.04 can i still upgrade from the cd
<CPUFreak91> Where can I find the kernel module for p4 frequency scaling?
<Amarok__> its fine man its just that i have had a pretty rough day
<CPUFreak91> I've got a Dell Inspiron 1150 that's running really slowly, and I noticed that cpu freq scaling isn't working.
<vertix> nickolaus, what drive are you using? did you say you are trying to put it on laptop?
<binskipy2u> anyone have a good ubuntu tweak site? guide? how-to.. for services, fstab, boot tweaks etc?
<pangloss> Daremonai, you mean, besides adding it to the startup programs in system>>preferences>>sessions ?
<vertix> nickolaus, do you know the sata controller chipset brand and manufacturer?
<binskipy2u> something to really "streamline" your ubuntu install
<Cryptic_Bat> wops I meant to say 8.04 intrepid ibex
<nickolaus> vertix yeah. I was told it was because the kernal was never upgraded because it failed to complete the upgrade.
<dsnyders> Amarok__, what is this growl notification thing you're talking about?
<WebDawg> how do i search aptitude?
<Daremonai> pangloss, I mean, i wanna be able to do smth like: sleep 5 && wine "application" &
<insta1> WebDawg: heh, aptitude search
<WebDawg> ahh
<WebDawg> i did --search
<Cryptic_Bat> woops I meant to say 8.04 intrepid ibex
<doink1212> how do I install mac-on-linux?
<pangloss> binskipy2u, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<koshari> binskipy2u i used to use ubuntuguide
<vertix> nickolaus, i don't get what you mean about kernel upgrade
<Kalmi> doink1212, :D
<pangloss> Daremonai, you can probably set a cron job to run 5mins after startup
<vertix> nickolaus, who told you this and can you tell me exactly what they told you?
<pangloss> !cron | Daremonai
<ubottu> Daremonai: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Daremonai> pangloss, ok
<krammer_> what is a transmission blockfile?
<ja660k> does anyone know xslt because #xml wont reply
<Daremonai> thanks
<Roasted> Question - If I set a crontab entry to run as the user "fred", will that script run as fred even if Bob is logged in?
<alsa> does anybody here have alsa working properly? because I would like to know what version
<nmvictor>  
<pangloss> krammer_, google it
<nmvictor> hi all
<pangloss> !hi | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dsnyders> g'nigh all!
<vertix> nickolaus, the problem with kernel is that it boots off of liveCD, so there is something really funky with 8.10. it does not look that straightforward
<Kalmi> Roasted, sure... (but don't expect GUI apps to work with cron)
<krammer_> pangloss, what is google?
<WebDawg> how do i search aptitude online
<ketch> just upgraded to Jaunty from Intrepid and HP dv8000 AMD64 laptop is runnig 90*C, fan is on full.  Help please.
<WebDawg> ?
<Roasted> kalmi - no, it's just an rsync script. That should work?
<Kalmi> Roasted, sure
<nmvictor> alsa:here
<Cryptic_Bat> !alsa
<pangloss> krammer_, lol
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Roasted> kalmi - I just want to have both home directories of each user on this computer to be backed up on a 2nd drive in the computer. But fred can't rsync bob's stuff. I wasn't sure if using crontab (fred as fred, bob as bob) would execute even if the opposite user is logged in
<doink1212> anybody, mac-on-linux, how do i install?
<pangloss> !google | krammer_
<ubottu> krammer_: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<nmvictor> WebDwag:what do you mean?you want to search the word aptitude or what?
<pragad7> i got ubuntu8.10 and windows xp .  i am trying to upgrade to kubuntu 9.04 with a cd iso image htat i burnt to a cd .how do i up.i was given a link her and it says i will need the alternate cd. so can i not upgrade with the regular cd image
<pangloss> WebDawg, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Kalmi> Roasted, you could backup the whole home directory as root
<Roasted> kalmi - I don't want to use root, though.
<Roasted> kalmi - I just want to do this at the user level.
<Kalmi> Roasted, your approach should work fine
<vertix> anybody knows if i can upgrade to 9.04 off of 8.10 live CD? cause i can't fry from ISO
<pangloss> pragad7, no, you need the alternate to upgrade from CD. you could alternatively just upgrade from aptitude
<Roasted> kalmi - thanks dood
<alsa> thanks but I've been all over the forums. I am using a USB audio device that used to work and have been all over the forums, the prevalent solution is to use OSS and pulse. I am hoping for an older version of alsa that is not borked
<vertix> nickolaus, do you have a sata drive?
<pragad7> pangloss how do i upgrade with the regular cd. do i have to remove ubuntu 8.10and then install 9.04
<ketch> Bump on overheating Jaunty?
<pangloss> pragad7, thats one alternative.... i dont knwo why you would do that though
<w00tz> there's a terminal that displays 4 shells @ once, i forget what it was called. any ideas?
<pragad7> pangloss because i got slow internet connection. cannot afford to download alternate cd
<CPUFreak91> It seems that the CPU on my Dell Inspiron 1150 is throttled down to 133Mhz. How can I speed it up?
<CPUFreak91> I'm on Jaunty
<pragad7> i alredy downloaded the regular cd
<asdf_> can someone tell me how to enable compiz fusion cube on ubuntu 9.04
<asdf_> compiz settings manager is not an available package
<Matt1360> CPUFreak91, what does cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz report?
<Matt1360> "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz" rather
<pangloss> asdf_, is compizconfig-settings-manager
<pangloss> its*
<esr> An Ubuntu upgrade has rendered my maqin system unbootable; initramfs cannot find the root device by UUID. I'm seeking emergency help.
<CPUFreak91> Matt1360: One sec
<vesayth> Hi, I don't know if anyone here can help me with this (if not, could anyone suggest a room to join for help on it?). I just flashed dd-wrt onto my router, and the Applications and Gaming section is missing on it so I can't set up port forwarding. Anyone have any idea what the problem is? Google searches turn up nothing.
<asdf_> pangloss: no
<KingKimi> pangloss, No.. not that..
<insta1> vesayth: PM me
<KingKimi> pangloss, what i ask is "the ubuntu logo with the progess bar loading from left to right"
<insta1> i use dd-wrt, i can help you
<ketch> anyone else hearing about Jaunty overheating?
<KingKimi> pangloss, that is not coming up .. instead some running text
<CPUFreak91> Matt1360: It's returning 2597.786
<pragad7> dual booting xp and ubuntu. how od i unistall ubuntu without losing xp
<CPUFreak91> let me start gnome
<pangloss> KingKimi, =/
<pangloss> asdf_, what do you mean no?
<Matt1360> CPUFreak91, I'm assuming you're running a laptop with a 2.6 in it?
<CPUFreak91> Matt1360: yes
<Vissud> well, i give up
<Vissud> back to windows for a while
<KingKimi> pangloss, ? :(
<Vissud> *sigh&
<asdf_> root@ubuntu:~# sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<asdf_> Reading package lists... Done
<asdf_> Building dependency tree
<asdf_> Reading state information... Done
<asdf_> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<FloodBot1> asdf_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdf_> root@ubuntu:~# sudo apt-get install compiz-settings-manager
<Zencyde> Man, I don't see how you can go back to Windows.
<KingKimi> !paste | asdf_
<ubottu> asdf_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Guest25119> I just accidentally saved over a file, is there anyway to restore the old version? It's just an odt
<Zencyde> I mean, repositories.
<Matt1360> CPUFreak91, there is a thing called "CPU Scaling"
<Matt1360> It will bump your CPU speed around as it's required.
<Zencyde> C'mon. How can you not love "sudo apt-get"ing everything?
<pragad7> how do i unistall ubuntu without having to reinstall xp . i am dulabooting xp and ubuntu
<superboy> help it says "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<superboy> "
<asdf_> E: Couldn't find package compiz-settings-manager
<CPUFreak91> Matt1360: I tried adding the CPU scaling applet in gnome and it told me CPU scaling wasn't supported
<Kalmi> vertix, what do you mean  "i can't fry from ISO"?
<pangloss> asdf_, do you have the universe repositories enables?
<vertix> esr, looks like several ppl have the same problem, and its been there at least since 8.10
<jess> Can someone help me with a general hw question regarding RAM?
<KingKimi> asdf_, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins*
<Matt1360> It may be built into the kernel and not configurable? - Don't quote me on this, though.
<asdf_> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<KingKimi> asdf_, try that single line command
<arunreddy> laptop integrated web cam not working with cheese,  Ubuntu Jaunty Amd 64
<KingKimi> pangloss, any help plz ?
<CPUFreak91> Matt1360: I heard that 9.04 compiled cpu scaling into the kernel and that, yes, it wasn't configurable
<ketch> nobody else overheating on Jaunty?
<vertix> Vissud, lucky you, you can go back to windows
<asdf_> same result
<arunreddy> Need some help :  laptop integrated web cam not working with cheese,  Ubuntu Jaunty Amd 64
<pangloss> asdf_, you need to enable the universe repository, in System>>administration>>software sources
<Matt1360> CPUFreak91, As required, it will speed up, you shouldn't notice any performance problems.
<chuck_> !ask|jess
<ubottu> jess: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KingKimi> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jess> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<KingKimi> pangloss, :( are yoyu there ?
<CPUFreak91> Matt1360: hrm, I wonder if it's something else then. Gnome and any apps running in the GUI are a real dog right now
<pangloss> KingKimi, beyond what ubottu knows in !splash, I cant really be of more help
<pangloss> !splash | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Kalmi> vertixvertix, what do you mean  by "i can't fry from ISO"?
<Guest25119> I just accidentally saved over a file, is there anyway to restore the old version? It's just an .odt
<vertix> Kalmi, i am running off live CD and i can not boot windows cause it is infected, so i can only download non-iso version. is there non iso version of 9.04?
<CPUFreak91> Matt1360: I'm always running at ~97% CPU
<jess> I've been having problems with my computer trying to install 8.04. I ran memtest and got a bunch of errors - supposedly my RAM has been tested and it's fine. Could this be a mobo problem?
<KingKimi> pangloss, i have seen that already and installed gnome-splshscrn-manager from synaptic
<KingKimi> pangloss, what2 do now ?
<Kalmi> vertix, you create a USB installer
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: open up a terminal and enter "top" to see what's using that much cpu
<esr> vertix: Is there a procedure for troubkeshooting this docuntede anywhere?
<Kalmi> vertix, you could create a USB installer
<KingKimi> vertix, try unetbootin
<pangloss> KingKimi, post to message boards and wait for someone more knowledgeable I guess
<superboy> "
<orange-wedge> vertix why can't you use your redhat partition?
<Kalmi> KingKimi, hey, you are stealing my suggestion :)
<CPUFreak91> doc|work: well that's the thing, nothing really. 5.5%us 7.5%sys but 92%id
<orange-wedge> to dl a new copy and burn it?
<KingKimi> Kalmi, because for me , create a usb disk in system did not work.. but unetbootin is very easy and it worked perfect
<vertix> esr, i've been trying to get some info on this on this chan for at least 24 hrs. no luck so far
<vertix> KingKimi, what is unetbootin?
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: look lower down, see the list that's constantly updating? there's a cpu column there
<superboy> help it says "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<ukis> gima
<ukis> hai apa kabar
<orange-wedge> unetbootin rocks
<pangloss> vertix, what exactly are you trying to do?
<vertix> orange-wedge, user redhat partition for what?
<KingKimi> vertix, its in add/remove
<Kalmi> KingKimi, I dunno what you mean by "create a usb disk in system"... I was thinking of unetbootin
<esr> vertix: You ran into the same problem?  (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devmapper/+bug/238793 seems relevant.)
<CPUFreak91> doc|work: the highest I see is the occassional 4% from Xorg
<h00k> Ubuntu 8.10 on this HP Dv9000 laptop will /not/ start unless I hold a key down on the keyboard.  Any key, doesn't matter.
<KingKimi> Kalmi, i meant  system > admin > create a usb startup disk
<orange-wedge> vertix boot into redhat and then dl 9.04 and burn it
<jess> Could errors found while running memtest prior to 8.04 installation be related to mobo or CPU, rather than RAM?
<Kalmi> vertix, "UNetbootin allows you to create bootable Live USB drives for a variety of Linux distributions from Windows or Linux, without requiring you to burn a CD."
<KingKimi> pangloss, what is message board ?
<KingKimi> *where
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: try typing F K
<newmember> does the amd64 ver of ubuntu support intel64bit?
<ubUSB> hello
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: in top
<vertix> lemme see that page
<pangloss> KingKimi, http://ubuntuforums.org/
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: then enter
<pangloss> newmember, yes
<vertix> Kalmi, i dont have usb flash card
<ubUSB> does a livesession from USB saves the configurations for the next session otr to install_
<ubUSB> _
<omnydevi> i installed ext3IFS, and the drives show up in windows explorer, but when i click to access them it says the drive needs to be formatted. is that normal?
<vertix> ALL i have is 2 drives and internet
<pragad7> how do unistall ubuntu 8.10 so that i can install kubuntu9.10 .dual booting xp and ubuntu8.10 at this moment and dont want to reinstall xp
<KingKimi> pangloss, oh ! you meant forums !
<omnydevi> ext2ifs
<Kalmi> vertix, booting redhat and writing a cd?
<pangloss> KingKimi, haha, sorry for miscommunication
<arunreddy> laptop integrated web cam not working with cheese,  Ubuntu Jaunty Amd 64
<CPUFreak91> doc|work: ok, the CPU column has dissappeared
<KingKimi> pangloss, :-)
<arunreddy> says no device found
<Matt1360> CPUFreak91, I'd like to help you but right now is not the best time, it might be a good idea to ask your questions again.
<chuck_> superboy, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system explains how you can add the public key to your system.
<Kalmi> KingKimi, isn't that about writing GRUB(and only GRUB) to an USB drive
<Kalmi> ?
<blah010111> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?ð‘¹ð‘°ð‘·ð‘³ð‘¶ð‘³ð‘ºð‘¼ð‘·ð‘®ð‘¼ð’€ð‘º" 0 0
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: then you did something weird
<Kalmi> (never used it)
<CPUFreak91> Matt1360: I understand. Thanks anyway :)
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: then you did something weird
<vertix> well, usb, for one thing, is prolly twice as slow as sata or ide
<orange-wedge> vertix... ive got it
<orange-wedge> you could download the iso
<CPUFreak91> doc|work: F and K just enable/disable the columns, right?
<orange-wedge> and mount the iso while running the from the cd
<KingKimi> Kalmi, what do you mean by "that" ?
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: no, reorder sorting
<Kalmi> vertix, I'm running Ubuntu from an USB drive right now... all fine :)
<RHorse> sup people?
<pangloss> !hi | RHorse
<ubottu> RHorse: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: crap, my bad
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: one sec
<CPUFreak91> doc|work: hehe, no problem
<KingKimi> why flloodbot is setting too many bans ? :P
<RHorse> pangloss you made my day :)
<vertix> Kalmi, i tried cd burner off of redhat, but it does not work for some reason, it is an old redhat, enterprise 4.0
<pangloss> =)
<Kalmi> KingKimi, system > admin > create a usb startup dis
<Kalmi> vertix, :)
<orange-wedge> vertix... darn
<KingKimi> Kalmi, ??? arent we showing it to the iso or the Cd  ?
<nmvictor> omnydevi:yea i think its normal but dont format.windows know only two file system,FAT and New technology File System(NTFS) so anything other than that means unformatted drive.thats windows foolishness,or shortcomings to be polite.
<vertix> orange-wedge, you've got what? (i am still reading the stuff at 08:38:35 AM)
<Kalmi> vertix, what's wrong with your windows install? :p
<KingKimi> .join #ubuntu-offtopic
<vertix> orange-wedge, yep, i CAN download iso, but i need an ISO mounter program in that case
<orange-wedge> vertix download the 9.04 iso while you are still on the livecd
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: tried F (Capitalised)?
<orange-wedge> vertix you don't need an iso mounter
<orange-wedge> vertix you can do that by default
<vertix> orange-wedge, well if i can mount the .iso image, that would be great
<CPUFreak91> doc|work: ok, that works, K (CPU) is selected now
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: ok, is whatever's at the top of the list using large amounts of cpu?
<CPUFreak91> doc|work: no, barely anything at all. The highest I've seen is a 9.3% from Xorg
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: then I've no idea
<orange-wedge> vertix sudo mount -t iso9660 filename.iso /media/iso -o loop
<vertix> Kalmi, i've got the most sophisticated rootkit on my windows, i can't even dream of booting windows and for as long, as i can imagine, cause it looks like its gotten down to bios level, but i am not sure about that
<Kalmi> vertix, rootkits are fun :)
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: short of a trojan/rootkit which has modified your top command to not display it (they exist)
<CPUFreak91> doc|work: I doubt it, this is a fresh ubuntu 9.04 install ;)
<vertix> orange-wedge, oh, cool. so i can just install off of .iso image without actually using the disk?
<orange-wedge> vertix obviously you would probably need enough space to DL the iso... so you will need to mount one of your harddrives
<orange-wedge> yeah you should
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: no idea then, sorry
<orange-wedge> vertix let me find the command to start up the installer
<CPUFreak91> doc|work: I had a similar problem on 8.04 too
<CPUFreak91> doc|work: thanks anyway
<theunleet> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?ð‘¹ð‘°ð‘·ð‘³ð‘¶ð‘³ð‘ºð‘¼ð‘·ð‘®ð‘¼ð’€ð‘º" 0 0
<vertix> orange-wedge, that would save my day, and even week if that works
<vertix> orange-wedge, i can find enough space no problem
<boghog> hello, does anyone know how I should set a constant acceleration with the new Xorg server? (1.6.0) I used to be able to do it by setting motion_acceleration with motion_treshold at 1, but that doesn't seem to work any more
<vertix> orange-wedge, that would be appreciated
<boghog> on my pointer device that is
<ikonia> ak theunleet
<boghog> I can't set it in xorg.conf with the hotplugging stuff so im not sure where to set it now
<ubUSB> does a livesession from USB saves the configurations for the next session otr to install?
<Kalmi> vertix... yeah... sure... getting a CD and writing it can take about a week..
<vertix> oh, finally, i caught up reading all this fast scrolling jazz here
<pangloss> ubUSB, as long as you have a partition for your files, yes
<vertix> Kalmi, well, it is going to take a couple of days, but now a week.
<vertix> is there a torrent for 8.10 iso?
<Kalmi> sure
<pangloss> vertix, yes
<yaris123456789> hey guys im having some weird issues trying to watch youtube. first theres a large grey area with a play button that i have to click inorder to view the youtube video player. when the video plays its very poor quality, like squares and stuff. same video showed fine in windows. also, the mute and volume button on youtube seems to not function
<Kalmi> vertix, you know... you could walk into any internet cafe and have it done under half an hour...
<vertix> Kalmi, i meant but NOT a week :)
<ubUSB> pangloss: how can I create one, please?
<pangloss> ubUSB, use portablelinux
<vertix> pangloss. yes what?
<ubUSB> thank you, pangloss
<pangloss> vertix, yes there is a torrent for 8.10
<Kalmi> what the heck are these FloodBots doing?
<CPUFreak91> doc|work / Matt1360: FYI Aha! The p4-clockmod module wasn't running, so CPU scaling should work now that I've started the module.
<pangloss> pwning some flooders
<vertix> pangloss, do you happen to know the torrent link for 9.04?
<Matt1360> CPUFreak91, I'm glad you figured it out!
<Kalmi> pangloss, but why are they playing with each other?
<rww> Kalmi: It's complicated. Best to just ignore it.
<pangloss> vertix, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<CPUFreak91> Matt1360: well, not the slowness, but at least I can monitor the CPU speed to see if it's being scaled down too much
<vertix> i hope torrent client on 8.10 works off live cd... :(
<Matt1360> o
<pangloss> Kalmi, b/c it feels good?
<vertix> pangloss, thanx, appreciated
<pangloss> vertix, n/p
<ikonia> !away > Pasbar_Team
<ubottu> Pasbar_Team, please see my private message
<boghog> does anyone know how to set constant acceleration for my mouse with ubuntu 9.04 ?
<boghog> with the new 1.6.0 xorg-server the usual way of setting it doesn't seem to work any more
<pangloss> boghog, there is nothign in system>>preferences>>mouse for you?
<boghog> i used to just set the motion_acceleration gconf setting to the constant acceleration I wanted, and motion_treshhold to 1
<vertix> well, i cross my finger this torrent client is not a dog off of live cd...
<vertix> i just started it
<boghog> pangloss, I can't seem to set constant acceleration there :(
<pangloss> =(
<fantasai> I have a laptop that's 1400x900 and I have connected it to an LCD monitor that is 1680x1050. I want to use the monitor at 1680x1050, but Ubuntu seems to insist on keeping it at 1162x864. How can I force it to use the correct screen settings?
<superboy> how do i upgrade to KDE 4.2.3 from the terminal?
<Mylisto> I
<Mylisto> I'm wondering if there is a speech to text program for ubuntu?
<pangloss> !xorg | fantasai
<ubottu> fantasai: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Kalmi> fantasai, dumb solution: restart...
<brucelee> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/8228/1033607553.jpg
<fantasai> Kalmi: tried that already
<pangloss> superboy, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bingungaja> anyone know download manager application that can save our id and pass (eg. rapidshare) ?
<KingKimi> !restartx
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<brucelee> my girlfriend was asking me if her legs are too far apart, what do you guys think?
<boringpackets> ubuntu is fantastic
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: ah, I didn't realise it was that it wasn't throttling
<pangloss> !offtopic | brucelee
<ubottu> brucelee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<superboy> would that upgrade me to the curent version release?
 * boringpackets doesnt like offtopic nazi's
<pangloss> superboy, no, just for that release
<Kalmi> brucelee, next time make it clear that it is NSFW...
<CPUFreak91> doc|work: now I wish it would throttle/scale. This thing gets very hot at constant fullspeed
<orange-wedge> vertix which version are you downloading?
<brucelee> pangloss, she said ubuntu may have been the cause for her it, so it definately is on-topic
<doc|work> CPUFreak91: :/
<pangloss> if you want KDE newer, you'll have to enable backports if you are on an old release
<unforgiven512> Hello, would it be possible for anyone to help me with getting A2DP to work?
<nmvictor> brucelee:im sure #ubuntu-offtopic would have countless to say about that
<bingungaja> anyone know download manager application that can save our id and pass (eg. rapidshare) ?
<vertix> orange-wedge, i am trying to start 9.04
<pangloss> brucelee, oic
<superboy> do i got to download it off a torrent to get the latest KDE version release?
<vertix> but it does not look like bt is starting, i don't see any seeders yet
<pangloss> !backports | superboy
<ubottu> superboy: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<boringpackets> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<CPUFreak91> doc|work: oh, here we go. top reports huge cpu usage when starting apps
<vertix> do i have to set bt up somehow? i used utorrent b4
<CPUFreak91> doc|work gnome-appearanc and thunderbird-bin are each using 30% CPU
<pangloss> vertix no
<orange-wedge> vertix you're going to need the livecd version
<CPUFreak91> grr, now Xorg and thunderbird have eaten 94% cpu
<vertix> pangloss, well, i don't see any traffic on bt. is there a proxy setting somewhere in bt and it is blocking the traffic?
<vertix> i never used bt b4
<orange-wedge> vertix there should be transmission
<Buttons840> Does APT come with a feature that will allow you to download a program, and all its dependancies and then build them into a little repository which you can then take around to other computers (of various configurations) which do not have internet connections?
<bingungaja> anyone know download manager application that can save our id and pass (eg. rapidshare) ?
<orange-wedge> i know i'm bad but i like to use utorrent through wine
<vertix> i am downloading 9.04 alternate AMD is that the right version? i am using AMD processor
<Buttons840> amd is 64 bit version i believe?
<pangloss> Buttons840, yes, $apt-get source program
<vertix> orange-wedge, i don't see any progress bar in bt, so i have no clue if it started. is there a progress bar and a list of seeders in bt?
<Buttons840> there is i356 and amd64
<nmvictor> i need a good networks monitoring package for the terminal,i spend half my day at the terminal so having a nice network monitor for the terminal would help ...
<vertix> cause i don't see any seeders and there is no progress bar. how do i know something Is happening?
<pangloss> i386*
<orange-wedge> vertix i think you have to right click the torrent for details
<pangloss> nmvictor, $sudo tcpdump
<Madpilot> vertix, most BT clients should show a progress bar of some sort.
<Madpilot> vertix, I know Deluge does, it's what I use instead of transmission. Cleaner than transmission.
<orange-wedge> vertix i would recommend using the i386 version
<Mylisto> anyone know of a speech to text program for ubuntu?
<Buttons840> thanks pangloss, is there a way to tell apt-get source where to save the files?
<orange-wedge> vertix are you running the 64bit live cd?
<nmvictor> pangloss:thats it,i just type that?you mean i already have tcpdump on my system?
<orange-wedge> i doubt the installer is written in 64bit code anyway
<notdarkyet> hey all, what is the simplest way to mount a drive on my network (that also has ubuntu as an os).  I can transfer files no problem while using ssh ans scp but I would like to simply mount the drive
<pangloss> Buttons840, just be in the folder where you want to download them to
<orange-wedge> you can use samba
<pangloss> nmvictor, you should have it
<notdarkyet> i did some searching and mot of the results were using samba
<notdarkyet> oh
<sdlwof> apt-get install errors, http://pastebin.com/m5e408665
<sdlwof> what's the fix for this?
<notdarkyet> yeah I assumed there was a simpler way if both pc's are linux based
<orange-wedge> personally i've found samba to be very slow
<h00k> Ubuntu 8.10 on this HP Dv9000 laptop will /not/ start unless I hold a key down on the keyboard.  Any key, doesn't matter.  Any ideas?
<Buttons840> ok, and is there a way to specify that i want 32 bit compatible packages even on 64 bit ubuntu?
<mzuverink> Can anyone post a link to a how to to make firefox run(ans install all its 32 bit goodies) on a 64 bit,  jave "Icedtea, is slower than the hills
<orange-wedge> but it is the most "cross" platform sharing method
<nmvictor> pangloss:ok i typed that and its stuck at listening on eth0..any problem?
<orange-wedge> if you want to see it on a windows box as well
<vertix> bt really sucks
<pangloss> well, you are now monitorign your network traffic nmvictor
<orange-wedge> vertix try downloading transmission
<orange-wedge> you can do sudo apt-get install transmission
<bingungaja> how can i detect my webcam whether my webcam is useable or not
<Madpilot> orange-wedge, transmission is installed by default...
<orange-wedge> thats what i thought
<vertix> orange-wedge, sorry i donnow about transmission. what is it and how does it work?
<notdarkyet> i mean what is the standard way to transfer files from linux-to-linux filesystems
<orange-wedge> its the default bittorrent client
<notdarkyet> i mean theres got to be a way other than samba, right?
<Madpilot> vertix, transmission is a bittorrent client
<nmvictor> guys i cant launch phpmyadmin in my browser, i type http://localhost/<myusername>/phpmyadmin  at the browser combo and what i get is my browser launchimh a save-download dialogue box,the file downloaded is a .PHTML file.Thats obviously weird,any suggestions on what i should do?
<orange-wedge> yeah... theres nfs
<orange-wedge> but i would do samba
<orange-wedge> if you have friends come over with their windows laptops...
<Kalmi> notdarkyet, nowadays samba is considered the easy way with nice GUI and stuff....
<iamtechno> Anyone know off hand when was opengl 3.0 supported in X.org?
<notdarkyet> rats, really?
<h00k> Ubuntu 8.10 on this HP Dv9000 laptop will /not/ start unless I hold a key down on the keyboard.  Any key, doesn't matter.  Any ideas?
<vertix> orange-wedge, strange, if it is a default, then why did it start bt when i clicked on a torrent link? may be it is not default on livecd?
<notdarkyet> what about the old days?
<notdarkyet> ahah
<orange-wedge> not sure
<Silveira_Neto> Guys, I just instaled Jaunty and noticed a bad performace with my intel graphic card, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards, the official documentation says to do some ajusts on xorg.conf but it doesn't exists anymore. I need to create a new one? There's a template?
<Kalmi> notdarkyet, I'm quite young, but I guess it was NFS and SCP
<iamtechno> Anyone know off hand when was opengl 3.0 supported in X.org?
<vertix> orange-wedge, oh, sorry, transmission IS a default on livecd for 8.10. it did start, thanx god!
<notdarkyet> yeah i have used scp before, I was just hoping I could mount the drive over the network
<Kalmi> you can...
<notdarkyet> ... with samba
<Kalmi> there is sshfs..
<vertix> hey, pumping good! :)
<notdarkyet> oh? really
<RHorse> notdarkyet sshfs?
<CPUFreak91> I've disabled Compiz special effects, but Xorg, Firefox, and Thunderbird are eating 90% of my CPU
<Kalmi> there is even GUI for it in gnome
<iNutshell> notdarkyet: try sshfs
<notdarkyet> thanks i will do some searching and reading
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: what cpu are you running?
<h00k> Ubuntu 8.10 on this HP Dv9000 laptop will /not/ continue the boot process unless I hold a key down on the keyboard.  Any key, doesn't matter.  Any ideas?
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno a P4 2.6Ghz
<pangloss> nmvictor, if you want some more general statistics, you could try iptraf
<schiggy> hi
<Kalmi> notdarkyet, if you don't really need it to be permanent, use Places -> Connect to...
<pangloss> !hi | schiggy
<ubottu> schiggy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kalmi> notdarkyet, that will just work
<orange-wedge> notdaryet sudo mount -t cifs \\samba\share /mount/dir -o username=user,password=pass,noperm
<orange-wedge> that's how you mount a samba share
<orange-wedge> pretty easy
<schiggy> i have a problem with the ubuntu version 9.04 -> i had choosen that the runing programs will start at the next restart
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<Kalmi> schiggy, and?
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno Currently 9.04, but I had the same problem with 8.04
<Wicked> !prompt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prompt
<schiggy> now i can't disable this option
<Wicked> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<orange-wedge> i wrote a boot script to only mount if i can ping my samba server though
<schiggy> this programs start always with the system
<nmvictor> pangloss:ok,i asked something about phpmyadmin up their and no one responded yet,could yu be having an idea?
<Kalmi> schiggy, with gnome?
<schiggy> yes
<notdarkyet> thanks guys
<Kalmi> schiggy, why can't you disable it?
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: So if you type in ps aux in your terminal, it is just Xorg, Tbird and Firefox that is eating up memory?
<Kalmi> schiggy, how are you trying to disable it?
<orange-wedge> i don't think thats needed but i was hesitant to add the samba share to my /etc/fstab and it can't be reached
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: I was using top, but they only ate CPU, not memory
<orange-wedge> i've seen thing go wrong during boot when drives in fstab can't be reached
<orange-wedge> such as lvm
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: This may sound a little odd but what video card are you using?
<Kalmi> so did I...
<doc``> im having problem running google web toolkit on ubuntu 9.04 http://pastebin.com/d2e8813c
<Kalmi> I prefer not to touch it :P
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: I'm not sure. I'm on a Dell Inspiron 1150, and it just now shut off from overheating thanks to all the CPU usage ;)
<CPUFreak91> give me a sec
<error404notfound> my mic hasn't been working since i used hardy. Its configured right, i am using front-mic, also tried alsa mixer, all mic boost are at full volume, using the right capture device.
<Kalmi> -schiggy-, and? what prevents you from deleting it from that list?
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: I almost wonder if something is using CPU instead of GPU. Since it is a laptop, I assume it is using integrated video.
<nmvictor> pangloss:thanks for that IPTraf package,think i finally found what i've been looking for all this time..
<schiggy> not in the list -> it is only a checkbox wich is disabled but the programs will also start at the next reboot
<pangloss> nmvictor, welcome =) the detailed interface stats is pretty informative
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: what's the command that will list my video card info? lshw?
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: It almost sounds like possibly your computer is using software rendering instead of using your video card.
<Kalmi> schiggy, what program is it?
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: glxinfo
<orange-wedge> vertix my dl of 9.04 is almost done
<orange-wedge> how about you
<nmvictor> pangloss:yea,how about the phpmyadmin thingy,know anything about it?
<schiggy> skype, pidgin, nautilus
<orange-wedge> pulling over 600kB though
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: the vendor string is SGI
<Kalmi> nautilus? why?
<schiggy> i don't know
<pangloss> nmvictor, not really, all I use is apache for my webserver, sorry
<notdarkyet> thanks for all your help before guys sshfs was exactly what i was looking for
<Kalmi> schiggy, why are you trying to disable nautilus?
<ManDay> What is the difference between "Mark for Removal" and "Mark for complete Removal" in Synaptic pkgm?
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: really??? How old is your laptop?
<Kalmi> notdarkyet, :)
<Flannel> ManDay: complete removal removes the config files and other misc files as well.  (Neither will remove the configurations/preferences you have set in your homedir)
<RHorse> ManDay config files prolly
<nmvictor> pangloss:okee dokee
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: run this command glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<pangloss> ManDay, removes packages the program depends on as well
<iNutshell> schiggy: there is a option "Automativally remember applications when logging out" in the sessions app
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: what does it output
<pangloss> ?
<ManDay> ah, whats the shortcut for marking a package as COMPLETE removal then? "Del" marks for removal
<iNutshell> schiggy: is it checked ?
<pangloss> exit
<schiggy> no, it isn't checked
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: I have no idea, but it can't be pre-2004
<orange-wedge> vertix got to get back to work... but will check the iso file shortly
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: Tungsten Graphics
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: Just a second I got a hunch
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: OpenGL Renderer String: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 852GM/855GM
<chipgeri> how do i enable 3d mode in inbuilt chess? it says no  python opengl support...how do i install it?
<iNutshell> schiggy: oh...
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: hehe, I think you're right. The OpenGL renderer string has x86 MMX and SSE2 in it
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: well I turned off the compiz special effects settings before the computer overheated and rebooted
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: and it's not slowing down any more with several apps open like it used to
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: still though, I'm interested in your hunch ;)
<indian_munnda> hi guys, i have installed vitrualbox to run *.vmdk file in it. But when i start virtual box i gives a error "VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).". Can anyone help???
<doc``> how do i install a 32bit java jdk ? trying to use gwt
<simplexio> indian_munnda: no knowledge, but quess is that you need vmbox host drivers
<yaris123456789> a windows software running in wine has frozen ...what to do ?
<indian_munnda> simplexio: it says "The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason"
<arunreddy> Need some help :  laptop integrated web cam not working with cheese,  Ubuntu Jaunty Amd 64 , says no camera found.
<vertix> orange-wedge, hey, bt looks quite allright, but the did not add the maximize title button, what a pity, otherwise looks like a reasonable client
<indian_munnda> simplexio: i even install generic modules
<CPUFreak91> yaris123456789: Wine has problably frozen. I press Alt + F2 and type xkill and click on the windows app
<CPUFreak91> to free things up
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:yea id like to get you off that but could you please give more details aboout the error
<albech> what would be the easiest way to route all port 80 traffic of a network through a remote proxy?
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: yes dude why not wait a sec
<yaris123456789> CPUFreak91: thanks!
<vertix> maaaan, they have 256 seeders! weow myau myau
<indian_munnda> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CPUFreak91> vertix: A perfect power of 2 ;)
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:ok
<vertix> actually true :)
<vertix> its called 2 of us
<yaris123456789> hey guys im having some weird issues trying to watch youtube. first theres a large grey area with a play button that i have to click inorder to view the youtube video player. when the video plays its very poor quality, like squares and stuff. same video showed fine in windows. also, the mute and volume button on youtube seems to not function
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: My hunch is that when you're laptop is defaulting to software rendering because your drivers are not installed correctly, using the wrong drivers, or DRI is not enabled
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: see this dude http://paste.ubuntu.com/171308/
<iNutshell> albech: iptables ?
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: glxinfo tells me that direct rendering is enabled
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:ok dude,im on it
<vertix> maaan, if this 9.04 does not weik as advertized, ima gonna release all those rootkits on you! grrr :)
<mzuverink> 32 bit firefox on a 64 bit insta, how to anyone, please respond with link or if not possible
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: when i run virtual box i get this error
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: but you're right the drivers are probably messed up. I'll try to remedy those tomorrow. Thanks for your help!
<CPUFreak91> mzuverink: why do you need 32-bit firefox?
<albech> iNutshell, can i tell iptables to forward all traffic width destination port 80 to be changed to port 3128 on my proxyserver?
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: yw. Its only a hunch. you might try installing Intel's drivers.
<fantasai> I have a laptop that's 1400x900 and I have connected it to an LCD monitor that is 1680x1050. I want to use the monitor at 1680x1050, but Ubuntu seems to insist on keeping it at 1162x864: even when I manage to set the resolution correctly with xrandr, it insists on keeping the screen that size (thus using only part of the monitor).
<vertix> hey, anybody wants a truckload of rootkits, top kwality?
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: OOOOOOh almost forgot are you using UXA by chance?
<fantasai> This worked fine with 8.04
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: alright. I'll start there and remember not to turn on anything OpenGL until I fix this ;)
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: UXA?
<iNutshell> albech: maybe， the 80 port is on localhost ?
<mzuverink> CPUFreak91, seems icedtea java is a slow slow monster, want to use sun java
<iNutshell> albech: or to remote host
<CPUFreak91> mzuverink: Weird. I used 64-bit Ubuntu and never had a problem with the default Java
<CPUFreak91> mzuverink: tho I don't know what kind of java it was that I was using ;)
<CPUFreak91> mzuverink: I presume you mean the java packages for development, right?
<chipgeri> how do i enable 3d mode in inbuilt chess? it says no  python opengl support...how do i install it?
<vertix> orange-wedge, hey, i am beginning to smell something different, thanx for your help, i owe ya
<mzuverink> CPUFreak91, the packages of the standard repos
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: Its the newest acceleration arch from Intel. most if not all the rest have XAA, intel used to have EXA and now intel has UXA
<CPUFreak91> chipgeri: start the package manager and search for python-opengl and see if it's installed
<mzuverink> CPUFreak91, Ill figure it out later, was just looking for a how to
<CPUFreak91> chipgeri: or start a terminal and type sudo apt-get install python-opengl
<cpg> hi, i am trying to find out if a group of hard drives are sata 1 or sata 2 ... hdparm does not seem to do it (hear as i can tell). any way to do it?
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:fine why dont you type this at the terminal sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup and tell me the output
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: hmm. I honsetly don't know
<CPUFreak91> I'll check into it
<CPUFreak91> thanks again :)
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: pull up your xorg.conf file and check it for the words XAA, EXA, or UXA.
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: grep reveals nothing for any of those :(
<SkyNetMaster> hi, does anyone can advace some advance caclulator with log and antilog etc
<chipgeri> CPUFreak91:its installed...but when i open the game it quits automatically
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: it just gives this output yar  * Usage: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv {start|stop|restart|status}
<CPUFreak91> how can I have a kernel module load at boot?
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: Hmmm I'm just as stumped as you are. Best as I can say is try reinstalling your video drivers or switch to using the Intel propriatery drivers
<nmvictor> indian_munnda: are you sure you typed that   sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup ?
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: I'll go to hell for that, but oh well ;)
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: just a sec dude let me pastebin it
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: could you pastebin the output of ps aux
<Livingroom> hey
<Livingroom> listen up
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: see this dude http://paste.ubuntu.com/171312/
<Livingroom> atheros wifi card in a laptop. shitty terrible throughput. runs great on wired connection but all wireless has dropped packets and lags like a bitch. what do i do
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: one sec
<xso232> I've got some trouble ... o boy fresh install of ubuntu
<Flannel> Livingroom: Please mind your language.
<Livingroom> flannel: sorry, didnt know this was a family channel
<xso232> what channel can I goto for support
<Mylisto> does anyone know if there is a speech to text program for ubuntu?
<tank-man> mylisto, fistival (?) and flite
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: http://paste.ubuntu.com/171313
<nelop> i need some help to update ubuntu
<xso232> I installed Ubuntu and vista is not showing up in the boot loader :o
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: you saw that?
<vertix> is there any Usenet client for ubunto that can connect to multiple severs simultaneously (like hamster in windows)?
<akshayshah> nelop: what, specifically, do you need help with?
<Achelis> Hi room, Could any one help me in creating gfxboot theme
<nelop> i am using ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn
<Achelis> ?
<nelop> thanks akshayshah
<nelop> the thing is apt-get update
<nelop> and synaptic don't work
<arunreddy> Need some help :  laptop integrated web cam not working with cheese,  Ubuntu Jaunty Amd 64 , says no camera found.
<akshayshah> nelop: no problem. What are you trying to upgrade to?
<nelop> i just need to install some packages
<SrEstroncio> hello everyone
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:ok,type this at the terminal  uname -r,whatever the output,open sysnaptic and install a package linux-headers-<version-here>  where version here should be replace with what you uname -r gave.
<SrEstroncio> i was wondering if someone could enlighten me on something
<nelop> i am behind a proxy though and tried configuring it
<Mylisto> tank-man: I need a speech to text...not text to speech
<akshayshah> nelop: what happens when you type "sudo apt-get update"?
<TheNano> nelop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<nelop> i get all the sources 404 Not Found
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:after that,repeat sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<akshayshah> nelop: Follow the link above...
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: My be my hunch was wrong then because it seems IMHO tbird, firefox, and  especially xorg are relatively in spec.
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: already installed dude
<SrEstroncio> I am using a HP Pavilion dv5 laptop with an AMD 64 bits processor
<Achelis> arunreddy, Who is your cam manufacturer?
<chipgeri> when i open chess it closes automatically..how do i fix it?
<SrEstroncio> and it makes a reallly high pitched beeep when I run ubuntu on it
<SrEstroncio> kinda scares me
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: do i need to installed al headers of that version or just generic or main one.
<indian_munnda> ?
<nelop> the thing is that apt-get doesn't work
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:at the terminal
<nmvictor> SrEstroncio:dont wonder if you should wonder,just wonder anyway whats the prob?
<nelop> in ALL the sources it reads:
<SrEstroncio> ohh
<TheNano> nelop: sorry did't saw proxy thing , do you need to log in to the proxy also ?
<SrEstroncio> Right now I am using windows
<SrEstroncio> but
<SrEstroncio> I installed ubuntu 8.10 a while ago
<SrEstroncio> and 9.04 recently
<SrEstroncio> the thing is
<Achelis> hi room, how to create gfx boot theme?
<SrEstroncio> my laptop makes a really scary beeping sound when running ubuntu
<SrEstroncio> it's not coming from the speakers, it comes from inside the case
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: installing.....
<nelop> Failed to fetch http://.... 404 Not found [IP: 10.224.253.63 8080]
<SrEstroncio> not to mention kinda gets into your nerves after a whle
<nelop> in all of the sources
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: I just ps aux'ed my machine at my firefox is at 0.5, 3.7 cpu, mem respectively. Of course I am running a waaaaaayyyy faster machine
<KillGuta> Hello all
<Achelis> SrEstroncio, open volume control
<nelop> and TheNano, nope... i don't need to login to the proxy
<KillGuta> How do I force an cd eject?
<vertix> looks like transmission bt client is a high performance client. I am impressed
<CPUFreak91> iamtechno: yeah, this is an old, single core 32-bit clunker
<Vesayth> Hello all. I just upgraded my router's firmware to DD-WRT v24-sp2 (micro version). I'm having trouble getting it to forward port 80 correctly to my web server. I'm running apache2 on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit. It was running fine when I was using the stock Linksys firmware on the router. I can't seem to figure out what the problem is.
<vertix> bandwidth utilization is about 99%
<Achelis> SrEstroncio, select preferences and select check box pc beep
<nelop> i tried to configure the proxy already in many different places
<TheNano> nelop: I googled it and found if you don't need to, then you tell apt in /etc/apt/apt.conf to use you proxy server
<SrEstroncio> Could someone give me an idea of what's causing my laptop to make a scary beeping sound when running ubuntu?
<SrEstroncio> Archelis: Wait, what?
<nelop> my apt.conf is listing the proxy
<indian_munnda> KillGuta: press button on the cdrom. ;)
<Livingroom> any suggestions for very bad performance of an atheros internal wifi card on a laptop?
<vertix> uggggh, scary beeping sounds = no good!
<TheShahFactor> Hello All!
<nelop> but it's like apt-get and synaptic do NOT read apt.conf
<KillGuta> indian_munnda: LOL, that doesn't work
<KillGuta> Says something that he can't unmount
<nelop> my apt.conf
<nelop> reads
<Achelis> SrEstroncio, did u read my previous comments?
<SrEstroncio> Yes
<SrEstroncio> but
<nelop> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://proxy.kuins.net:8080";
<TheShahFactor> I am looking to make my Ubuntu desktop look really good...What a nice app for that?
<nelop> and yet, both don't work
<Johnny_B_Good> hey, how can I update my firefox 3.0.10 to the newest version?
<nelop> and i need to add packages
<SrEstroncio> Could explain what's happening to me?
<TheNano> nelop: if it is not working then maybe you could redirect your proxy by ntlmaps and use http://localhost:5865 as server in apt.conf
<iamtechno> CPUFreak91: As far as specs my old machine was a little bit worse. I really didn't have much of a problem until I tried to run a game. I must point out that it was a desktop not a laptop.
<SrEstroncio> or what's supposed to happen?
<vertix> TheShahFactor, this is something new. i wish i had that app myself
<Achelis> SrEstroncio, what ver. u r using?
<nelop> ok
<Achelis> version
<Johnny_B_Good> hey, how can I update my firefox 3.0.10 to the newest version?
<nelop> how do i use ntlmaps
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:install both so you are sure you gave vboxdrv what it wants,i think the generic one is what it needs
<indian_munnda> KillGuta: then i have one more option, there is a small hole in cdrom front side put a pin in that and press it in. cdrom will come out.
<vertix> Johnny_B_Good, i thought that IS the latest version. or they got a new one last week?
<vertix> Johnny_B_Good, you should be able to push help button i think
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: generic was already installed i m installing others now
<Achelis> SrEstroncio, just open volume control then select mute the pc beep
<KillGuta> indian_munnda: Wow, I never realised that little hole :O
<TheShahFactor> vertix give me something man..I am  bored looking at my non fancy-desktop
<Johnny_B_Good> vertix, hmmm..ok...thank you anyway
<indian_munnda> KillGuta: lol
<marlun> How can I enable DRI after it has been disabled? It has been disabled since there were a bug with Intel graphics but it seems as if the bug has been fixed in an older package then I haveb ut DRI is still disabled.
<TheNano> nelop: google , you can download the package in firefox and install it by dpkg then use it ant see what happens
<nelop> ohhh yeap
<nelop> let me try
<vertix> Johnny_B_Good help -> check for updates
<maxagaz> In which order the services are launched in Ubuntu ?
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: its not working yar
<TheNano> nelop: yes. i will not be here but 1432 other will be to help you again if you need later .. bye
<SrEstroncio> Archelis: Sorry for the delay in answering, not used to IRC
<SrEstroncio> Why is the PC beep intermitenly on?
<SrEstroncio> and, I am using 9.04
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: same output of sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<nmvictor> killGuta:right click the CD on the desktop and select eject from the menu,you might have to unmount it first.
<nmvictor> killGuta:right click the CD on the desktop and select eject from the menu,you might have to unmount it first.
<Vesayth> I just upgraded my router's firmware to DD-WRT v24-sp2 (micro version). I'm having trouble getting it to forward port 80 correctly to my web server. I'm running apache2 on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit. It was running fine when I was using the stock Linksys firmware on the router. I can't seem to figure out what the problem is. Anyone have any ideas?
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: u there dude?
<nmvictor> whats version of virtual box do you have,im sorry my prepaid modem will be disconnecting us in a while
<losher> maxagaz: it's complicated. It depends on the filenames in /etc/rc5.d among other things. Want to tell us why you need to know this?
<xso232> Oh man, I've looked everywhere... all I can find is "Add Linux to Vista Bootloader" and I want to do the opposite
<vertix> strange, some ppl with mtorrent are downloading ubunto 9.04. Is there mtorrent for ubuntu?
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: 1.5.6_OSE
<nelop> ok, here i go again
<yaris123456789> hey guys in firefox all the flash are grey boxes with gian play button in the middle...what gives??
<xso232> 9.04 update is about to finish and reboot - anyone have some quick tips they can tell me?
<nelop> can somebody help me with proxy settings in apt-get
<nelop> synaptics?
<nelop> apt.conf has ben set up
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: virtualbox version is 1.5.6_OSE
<maxagaz> losher, i have a problem with mysql, i don't know why, but the owner of /var/run/mysqld is often changed from mysql to root (i suspect zoneminder), when this is changed, mysql can't run, and for some reason, the network service is not run too
<syntax\> games menus disappeared? what should i do?
<maxagaz> losher, if i could run the network serive before, at least i could have an access to the server from a remote computer
<losher> maxagaz: the easiest fix might be to chown /var/run/mysqld from /etc/rc.local. That always runs last. As for no network service, can you start it by hand? Does it say anything unusual when you do?
<nelop> somebody?
<nelop> proxy solution?
<nelop> nothing?
<sacarlson> ﻿nelop: setup apt.conf like they tell you here?  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/55599-configuring-proxy-synaptic-package-manager-ubuntu.html
<nmvictor> indian_munnda;maybe you need to reinstall virtual box with the new sysem settings
<nmvictor> indian_munnda;tell me the outpu of cd /dev  gedit vboxdrv  i hope my modem can  hold a while longer
<nmvictor> indian_munnda: cd /dev then   gedit vboxdrv
<mib_s5fiwtmz> hi all , i need to confirm if i can install compiz and use it properly with my config : dell inspiron 6400 laptop with 1gb ram and this graphics controller : description: VGA compatible controller              product: Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller              vendor: Intel Corporation
<nelop> sacarlson i did that already
<indian_munnda> syntax\: right click on Applications and click on edit menus and then select ayou game menu from there
<nelop> it doesn't work
<chuck_> indian_munnda, thats a pretty old version i have 2.1.4
<nmvictor> indian_munnda: sorry that wont work,thats a strict kernel file
<nelop> apt.conf is correct
<sacarlson> ﻿nelop: does your proxy work for your browser?
<CoBaY_> -fr
<nelop> and yet only 404 not found error
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: you mean the command u just gave me?
<nelop> yes it works
<nelop> even right now that im using this irc
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:did you receive any errors while installing virtual box?
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: nopes
<CoBaY_> hello
<CoBaY_> my name is cobay :x
<sacarlson> ﻿nelop: paste.ubuntu your apt.conf file
<maxagaz> losher, when i start the network service by hand, it works fine
<mib_s5fiwtmz> m using ubuntu 9.04 and i think compiz core comes by default with this version...so i've to install compiz-fusion, right? please guide me installing this...thanks
<HasanNoori> Hi, i,m using ubuntu9.04 on Toshiba satellite pro s300-ez2501, but i cant hear any sound
<CoBaY_> vous parler french ?
<HasanNoori> it seems that unknown sound device
<HasanNoori> help me please1
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: no dude i didn't get any errors while installation of virtualbox
<Stueh> Hello. I've got a small problem I'm trying to find a fix for. to connect to the internet, my laptop connects to a linksys WAP54G access point. This laptop is on pretty much 24/7 downloading. thing is, seemingly randomly, the wireless drops out. Ubuntu will say it is connected, but I cannot even ping the AP. I cannot refresh the connection etc. and the only way to get a connection back is to reboot.
<Stueh> ﻿Does anyone know of a way to automatically fix the connection without having to reboot? Perhaps a crontab entry as sudo that will do to the wireless card what happens during reboot?
<losher> maxagaz: what about the output on the console at boot time. Does it give any indication of why networking doesn't start?
<CoBaY_> il y a quelqu'un des français ?
<losher> !fr | CoBaY_
<ubottu> CoBaY_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<maxagaz> losher, so you think i should add "/etc/init.d/networking restart" before exit 0 in /etc/rc.local ?
<mib_s5fiwtmz> @hasan may be you have to install driver fro your hardware from toshiba guys site...just google out or check out thshiba site for dirver support in linux...you might get one
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:and chuck_  is right,get the latest version,probably that obsolete versions doesnt have its proper configuration settings in jaunty
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:download the .deb file from their website,forget that one in the Add/Remove, its too old
<nelop> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://proxy.kuins.net:8080";
<maxagaz> losher, i don't know, i didn't check it
<losher> maxagaz: it would be harmless to do so, but without knowing why it fails first time, there's no guarantee it will fix the problem
<HasanNoori> i searched for it but no suggestion
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: u mean to download virtual box version?
<losher> maxagaz: no harm in trying it though...
<nelop> the other line is the same but with ftp
<nelop> instead of http
<HasanNoori> @mib, can u help me?
<nelop> and that is all
<sacarlson> ﻿ nelop: so it's just one line?
<nelop> two lines
<nelop> one for http
<nelop> the other for ftp
<nelop> nothing else
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:download the latest .deb file from their website(should be http://www.virtualbox.org ) forget that one in the Add/Remove, its too old
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:yea,the latest version
<chuck_> Stueh,  There is an automatic connect button for wireless in network manager
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: but i m on HARDY i haven't upgraded to jaunty
<HasanNoori> I'm playing some music but no sound
<vertix> Johnny_B_Good, why did you suggest dloading ubuntu 9.05 i386 vs AMD?
<RHorse> HasanNoori that's how I listen to it
<sacarlson> ﻿ nelop: well I asked to see them
<Bob_Dole> anyone here successfully installed Unreal Tournament on Ubuntu 9.04?
<nelop> how do i paste the whole file?
<vertix> orange-wedge, why did you suggest dloading ubuntu 9.05 i386 vs AMD?
<Bob_Dole> I'm trying to, but get: Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<nelop> (although it's only two lines)
<sacarlson> ﻿ nelop: if you think it will come out ok
<nelop> (one for http, the other for ftp with the same address and same port)
<HasanNoori> RHorse, I'm using ubuntu 9.04 at toshiba satellite pro s300-ez2501, but no sound
<Vesayth> Still looking for help on this issue. I just upgraded my router's firmware to DD-WRT v24-sp2 (micro version). I'm having trouble getting it to forward port 80 correctly to my web server. I'm running apache2 on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit. It was running fine when I was using the stock Linksys firmware on the router. I can't seem to figure out what the problem is. Anyone have any ideas? I've played with all the DNSMasq settings I could, and I'm fresh o
<nelop> nelson@mex-station:/etc/apt$ more apt.conf
<nelop> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://proxy.kuins.net:8080";
<nelop> Acquire::ftp::Proxy "ftp://proxy.kuins.net:8080";
<indian_munnda> Bob_Dole: have ever installed half-life in ubuntu?
<RHorse> HasanNoori have you flung it against the floor a couple of times?
<Bob_Dole> indian_munnda, Nope. Don't own halflife
<sacarlson> ﻿ nelop: I'm not sure this is working I see some kind of a face in the text
<nmvictor> indian_munnda: just get the latest version for your hardy,doesnt hurt to have the latest version of whatever package just like everyone else
<indian_munnda> Bob_Dole: ok
<nelop> like emoticon?
<kj4> Bob_Dole, hello, i voted for you in '94
<Bob_Dole> Bob Dole!
<ishmandoo> hey, i am using jaunty and scrolling in firefox is really slow
<ishmandoo> does anyone know how to fix that problem?
<kj4> sorry your wife lost her seat
<Bob_Dole> Yeah :(
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: i have started downloading vbox of jaunty version, will it work in hardy
<RHorse> !sound | HasanNoori
<ubottu> HasanNoori: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<losher> vesayth: I suggest you downgrade your router
<Bob_Dole> ishmandoo, what hardware do you have?
<kj4> i voted for her a few months ago, now that i think about it
<ishmandoo> Bob_Dole: an integrated intel chip
<ishmandoo> Bob_Dole: do you want the exact chip?
<Bob_Dole> ishmandoo,  yeah
<kj4> Bob_Dole, also, i enjoy your bananas and pineapples
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: do u hear the login sound of ubuntu when you login in ubuntu?
<Chr|s> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ishmandoo> Bob_Dole: intel corporation 82801G, thanks a lot by the way
<kj4> Bob_Dole, how's the gimpy arm doing?
<Vesayth> losher: I upgraded my firmware so that I could put a stop to the maximum bandwidth usage my roommates use for limewire
<vertix> !players | vertix
<ubottu> vertix, please see my private message
<Bob_Dole> Same as always. ishmandoo I get the impression support was dropped for that...but I'm trying to verify now
<Vesayth> losher: Unfortunately, the linksys firmware does not allow me to do that without blocking it alltogether
<JymmmEMC> Running 9.04 on a Thinkpad T60. Internal is fine, but when I try to use external (solo) or both displays, then it can't detect the ext display and max res is 1024x768 but ext is capable of 1600x1200. Suggestions?
<ishmandoo> Bob_Dole: is there any solution if support was dropped?
<ishmandoo> can i roll back the driver?
<xso232> my life is over since I installed ubuntu
<d_OoO_b> hi. the firewall filters the keywords, so i cannot go through it. any proxy software can go through it? or any help? thanks
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:might,with a little "sysem patches",bit if their aint for hardy then i would recommend the one for intrepid,they are just 6 months apart unlike jaunty which is a year and two months ahead of hardy
<Bob_Dole> There's a new accel method for the older intel chips, I think it's not as good as the original support, but better than default... but has/had bugs.
<losher> vesayth: sorry, but it doesn't sound like a Ubuntu problem. Try a different version of the firmware? Yours sounds broken. Port forwarding should just work, it's pretty damn basic
<Gorlist> Morning, trying to get suspend working on Ubuntu 9.04 - shuts down fine and recovers when I press the power button - how can get wake from keyboard working?
<Vesayth> losher: I'll try that. Do you know of any rooms that I can join for specific help with this stuff?
<Gorlist> I found some topics but very old
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: i think then upgrading the system is a better option. I'll update my system tonight. :P
<losher> vesayth: google dd-wrt irc channel
<ManDay> When I change my desktop on a freshly installed Ubuntu (!) I get an error:    "An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for gnome-panel. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly. Failed to contact configuration server, some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due ti a system crash... Details - 1:Could not send message to gconf d
<ManDay> aemon; Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus))"
<ManDay> What is the issue
<ManDay> I admit I removed some programs tho
<xso232> u know something's wrong with ubuntu when the only documentation u can find on configuring the bootloader for linux says "Use the Vista bootloader"
<lexr> hello fellow linux users
<HasanNoori> indian_munnda, no! no sound any where
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:to intrepid,right?
<xso232> I must now restart to complete the update
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: wat if i update it to jaunty itself?
<nmvictor> xso232:hey,just concerned,what the prob?
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: ok then check whether your hardware is ok or not.
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:you cant do that,violation of protocol
<HasanNoori> indian_munnda, but how?
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: sorry dude didn't get u?
<HasanNoori> it worked at windows
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: was the sound working before with this soundcard
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: oh ok
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: wat is the name of your soundcard
<joemac> My CUPS is not working, can anyone help?
<HasanNoori>  i don't know, how can find it's name?
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:you can only upgrade from hardy to interpid or intrepid to jaunty,not hardy to intrepid or even gutsy to interpid,you get that order,just the way they were released is the way to upgrading
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: oooo
<HasanNoori> indian_munnda: how can identify sound card on ubuntu?
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:sorry,not hardy to jaunty
<troopperi> HasanNoori: type aplay -L to terminal
<losher> vesayth: you're welcome, it was a pleasure...
<nmvictor> ..ppppssss!!!
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:...ppppssss!!!
<HasanNoori> basiri@ali-laptop:~$ aplay -L
<Bob_Dole> intel chips users might find this interesting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<HasanNoori> front:CARD=Intel,DEV=0
<HasanNoori>     HDA Intel, ALC268 Analog
<HasanNoori>     Front speakers
<HasanNoori> surround40:CARD=Intel,DEV=0
<HasanNoori>     HDA Intel, ALC268 Analog
<FloodBot2> HasanNoori: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: oh i got it now, it means we upgrade version wise in order.
<losher> you too, mazagaz. Does no-one even bother saying thank you any more?
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: | !pastebin
<HasanNoori> ok SORRY
<HasanNoori>         Help -    Search -    Members -    Calendar      Full Version: HOWTO: Connect to IRC with Pidgin   Zantherus Community > Zantherus Activities > The Library > Tutorials              akiratheoni   Nov 1 2007, 08:15 PM       So first of all, download Pidgin here:
<HasanNoori> http://www.pidgin.im
<HasanNoori> And install it. I hope you guys know how to install it if you're on Windows. If not, I'll eventually make a guide for it. Ubuntu 7.10 users, Pidgin is already pre-installed.
<HasanNoori> This guide is done on Ubuntu 7.10 but I'm 99.999999999999% sure it's the same process on Windows.
<FloodBot2> HasanNoori: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joemac> I am getting the following error "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'httpConnectionEncrypt failed'" can anyone help?
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:yea,their you are...do that tonight and we'll be sailing on the same bot.im still in intrepid,ive dealt with so much jaunty-upgrade issues on this channell,dont think i wanna face them right now.got quite enough to worry about
<painted> I'm trying to increase my mouse wheel scroll to six lines but I don't see the option can anyone help me please?
<HasanNoori> basiri@ali-laptop:~$ aplay -L front:CARD=Intel,DEV=0     HDA Intel, ALC268 Analog     Front speakers surround40:CARD=Intel,DEV=0     HDA Intel, ALC268 Analog     4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers surround41:CARD=Intel,DEV=0     HDA Intel, ALC268 Analog     4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers surround50:CARD=Intel,DEV=0     HDA Intel, ALC268 Analog     5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers surround51:C
<itai_> hi, i played with vlc's skins and now getting an error whever it runs, i thought i would just purge and reinstall but i keep getting the same error, is there no way to start from the begining with vlc?
<ziroday> itai_: what is the error?
<itai_> ziroday, skins2 interface error: cannot find the skins DTD
<rickard> I discoved that my mysql installation don´t support innodb.. can I run both myisam / innodb and how do I install it?
<ziroday> itai_: you need to remove that skin to clear the error
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: ok dude i'll definitly update and let u know about vbox problm, When u come online here? i mean at wat time?
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: can u show me the output of lspci . Dont paste it here use pastebin
<itai_> ziroday, which skin?
<HasanNoori> indian_munnda: Sorry, did u see my message?
<ziroday> itai_: skins2 I would imagine
<HasanNoori> oh OK
<joemac> I am getting the following error "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'httpConnectionEncrypt failed'" can anyone help?
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:now whats the time over their?its 10:30 AM here
<itai_> ziroday, check out the full  error running from teminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/171348/
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: 1.11 pm here
<ziroday> itai_: it appears to be the WMP11.vlt skin, I would imagine that #vlc would be more helpful
<ziroday> itai_: err correction #videolan
<Skarpz> Can anyone help me? my sound just stopped working
<itai_> ziroday, thanks, but i wonder if i could just reinstall it
<ziroday> itai_: no that won't work as it won't delete your settings (unlike in windows)
<nmvictor> indian_munnda:when will 6pm here correspond to  ever their?thats when i might surface,but i can make it earlier if you insist.
<ManDay> When I change my desktop on a freshly installed Ubuntu (!) I get an error:    "An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for gnome-panel. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly. Failed to contact configuration server, some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due ti a system crash... Details - 1:Could not send message to gconf d
<ManDay> aemon; Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus))"
<ziroday> ManDay: this is a fresh install? Nothing funky?
<ManDay> nothing funky
<ManDay> some programs removed i admit
<ManDay> but gconf and everything else is still there
<ManDay> plus, that has happend last time too, on a really fresh install
<ziroday> ManDay: please pastebin ps aux | grep gconf and what programs did you remove (gnome related?)
<indian_munnda> nmvictor: actually my day has just started and i update my system mostly in night. And night is atleast 10 hours away from now. So i can meet u tommorow here at around 10am to 2 pm.
<ManDay> alot, but i made sure nothing essential
<Skarpz> How can I find out how to get my sound back?
<nmvictor> 10am t0 2pm over their or over here?
<ziroday> ManDay: can you pastebin it please
<ManDay> one sec
<itai_> ziroday, apparently it was  rm -rf ~/.config/vlc ,they told me in #videolan, thanks for help
<spencer> how do i install vcdk?
<ziroday> ManDay: err did you remove anything gnome related? (gnome-session would be helpful)
<spencer> $sudo apt-cache search vcdk does nothing
<ManDay> no, i didnt remove gnome-session
<ziroday> itai_: well that is one way to reset your settings, next time you might want to do mv ~/.config/vlc ~/.config/vlc.old so if something breaks you still have your old config
<itai_> ziroday, thanks for the tip
<ziroday> itai_: have fun
<Skarpz> hmm
<ankurwidguitar> Can somebody tell me about Scribus alternative which can handle .sla file and supports Indic text too?
<ManDay> zicho, http://manday.pastebin.com/m3fe803cd
<ManDay> ziroday, http://manday.pastebin.com/m3fe803cd
<ManDay> sorry gotta go
<ziroday> ManDay: okay, gconfd is working
<ManDay> ill be back in a while
<ManDay> thanks already
<ziroday> ManDay: I probably won't be here, but I'm sure someone else will be able to help you
<ankurwidguitar> Can somebody tell me about Scribus alternative which can handle .sla file and supports Indic text too?
<Skarpz> So, my sound isn't working, what can I do about it?
<ziroday> !repeat > ankurwidguitar
<ubottu> ankurwidguitar, please see my private message
<ziroday> Skarpz: you checked to make sure PCM volume is up to the max?
<ankurwidguitar> Can somebody tell me about Scribus alternative which can handle .sla file and supports Indic text too?
<ziroday> ankurwidguitar: that is a fairly specialised question, repeating it ever minute isn't going to get you far :)
<troopperi> Skarpz: type alsamixer at terminal and check out if sound levels are down or muted.
<ankurwidguitar> I am sorry! But I am desperate to know the solution
<Skarpz> hmm yeah simple mistake sorry it went mute on me
<Skarpz> new to this
<HasanNoori>  indian_munnda: Sorry, did u see my message?
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: no
<spencer> ia32-libs what is this and why should i care?
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: didn't gogt any
<ziroday> spencer: its a library to get many 32bit apps to run on 64bit
<ziroday> spencer: and you should probably keep it if you're on 64bit
<spencer> i see, a tutorial says i should keep it/get it before i continue on this thing
<spencer> how do i ensure i have it because it doesn't explain
<painted> been using ubuntu for about a week now... i'd never use windows if it weren't for games now
 * painted pats self on back
<ziroday> spencer: do sudo apt-get install ia32-libs it will tell you if you need it, what is the tutorial?
<HasanNoori> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567V Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
<spencer> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_8.4_Driver_Manually
<spencer> method 2, it's a real pain in the ass
<Skarpz> troopperi: Thanks about the alsamixer in the terminal
<ziroday> HasanNoori: stop. Pastebin.
<troopperi> Skarpz: np :D
<ziroday> spencer: why are you installing it like that?
<spencer> because nothing else works
<HasanNoori> ok
<HasanNoori> ziroday, what can i do?
<ziroday> spencer: you do understand that method is outdated and a bad idea right?
<ziroday> HasanNoori: stick it in pastebin
<ziroday> !pastebin | HasanNoori
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: use pastebin service or u will be kicked by the floodbot
<ubottu> HasanNoori: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<spencer> ziroday: i understand that ATi are retarded
<techtonik> Where should bugs/usability proposals spotted at install time go?
<spencer> and the open source drivers didn't work
<nmvictor> painted:cool linux games are out in the wild,you aint looking good,consult google always
<ziroday> techtonik: http://bugs.launchpad.com/ubuntu or http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com if it's a particularly ambitious idea
<painted> nmvictor, yeah I know linux has games, but i meant more mainstream games, if you know what i mean
<ziroday> techtonik: and/or fancy one :)
<Skarpz> I'll be back in the future I'm sure. Laterz
<ziroday> spencer: what version of ubuntu?
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: your sound card is not in PCI
<ziroday> spencer: and what card?
<Bob_Dole> It'd be nice if I could get Unreal Tournament GoTY to install.. but the .run from loki gives "Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory" and the --keep option I saw doesn't help.
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: check your hardware
<ziroday> Bob_Dole: sounds like a bad download
<HasanNoori> indian_munnda: ok, help me
<spencer> i don't remember which version. it's a HD4850
<Bob_Dole> ziroday, That's 3 different downloads
<HasanNoori> please
<indian_munnda> ziroday: HasanNoori's soundcard is not showing up in PCI
<spencer> 8.10 probably
<Bob_Dole> from 2 different sources. Am I that unlucky?
<ziroday> indian_munnda: I don't know sorry
<ziroday> Bob_Dole: probably not, unfortunately I have no experience with loki or UT sorry
<HasanNoori> see the following again
<ziroday> spencer: do lsb_release -a to see your ubuntu version
<techtonik> ziroday: thanks, there is nothing very special in install I guess, but still would be nice to see - like hint what combination changes keyboard layout on the page with proposal to test this layout
<spencer> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.2
<HasanNoori>  indian_munnda: but wat i can i do now?
<ziroday> techtonik: well feel free to create a bug, and a brainstorm idea and then link the bug to brainstorm
<ziroday> spencer: okay, go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<HasanNoori>  ziroday: can you help me?
<ziroday> spencer: and if you use a later version of ubuntu the open source drivers work great for that card
<ziroday> HasanNoori: nope, sorry
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: give me the output of sudo cat /etc/asound/cards
<spencer> ziroday: i don't know how to upgrade, also Hardware Drivers is no longer present in my list
<HasanNoori> ok
<painted> nmvictor, i downloaded a lniux game, what's the terminal command to install a package?
<ziroday> spencer: how about System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager?
<spencer> no
<ziroday> painted: if its a package just double click
<spencer> i'm sure they were there earlier..
<HasanNoori> indian_munnda:  cat: /etc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<ziroday> spencer: okay, I recommend you either upgrade or reinstall
<spencer> god damnit
<spencer> last time i tried to reinstall i lost access to windows
<ziroday> spencer: well we can help you with that, after you reinstall
<painted> ziroday, i did but it opens it with a text editor = /
<spencer> hah funny, they said that last time and i couldn't boot into an OS
<ziroday> spencer: or if you prefer you can upgrade, but that might be more likely to break
<nmvictor> painted:im not a dedicated gamer,so obviously i dont get what you mean,but no prob.what the package,.tar achirve or a .deb or a .bin package?depends you know
<ziroday> painted: what game and what does it end in?
<spencer> why is it likely to break? i thought ubuntu was supposed to be better and modular..
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: oh sory it is sudo cat /proc/asound/cards
<painted> the file's full name is supertux-0.1.3.x86.package
<spencer> so what am i downloading?
<ziroday> spencer: because do an entire system upgrade is extremely hard to test and can lead to bad results
<ziroday> spencer: everybodies setup is different
<HasanNoori>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<spencer> 9.04?
<HasanNoori> HDA Intel at 0x92100000 irq 22
<ziroday> spencer: yes, that is the latest version
<spencer> i understand that but i never had issues on Windows doing a service pack update
<spencer> i'm being unfair.. i just expected Linux to be so much cleaner
<ziroday> spencer: this isn't a service pack upgrade, this is like going from XP to Vista to Windows 7
<ziroday> spencer: you have already been through to "service packs" on your current system
<ziroday> s/to/two
<spencer> oh right, cool
<spencer> can i install from memory stick again? i don't have a blank CD?
<ziroday> Hi, anyone know of an app that can take my extremely messy ~/Music dir and organize it into a nice new music dir, deleting duplicate songs, fixing tags and adding artwork?
<ziroday> spencer: you can install from a memory stick, but cd will be easier
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: check this out may be it will help you http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=47392
<painted> what's the directory for desktop?
<spencer> no CDs i'm afraid, i know my way around BIOS
<sacarlson> ﻿ziroday: It won't orginize it but removes duplicates I think is called lint
<ziroday> painted: ~/Desktop
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: try all commands which have been used there
<ziroday> sacarlson: thanks, I'll look into it :)
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: Are u on toshiba laptop?
<HasanNoori> yes
<ziroday> sacarlson: hmm, there is no package called lint, did you mean fslint?
<nmvictor> ziroday:maybe rhythmbox,exail music player or gmusicbrowser
<spencer> ziroday: do i just destroy this partition? or can i write over it easily?
<HasanNoori> i'm on toshibasatilte pro s300-ez2501
<ziroday> nmvictor: none of those have to option to delete duplicate music files
<ziroday> spencer: you can write over it easily
<HasanNoori> indian_munnda: Thanks for all
<karl_> Hi
<Bob_Dole> Only games I really play are Tremulous(in the repos already), Vendetta Online(has a nifty .sh file to install, doesn't need root, but also doesn't install "normally." I added it to my application's menu manually.) And games that run well under WINE, excluding UT:GoTY for some reason.. it's a DirextX...6-8(can't remember which for some reason) game, yet it doesn't "just work" like my other games. This -isn't- ubuntu's fault, but
<Bob_Dole> WINE's I'd imagine.... if I can figure out what's going on with this installer for UT:GoTY I'll be all set.(and Unreal Tournament has issues on windows, too, with a default install if you have the ability to run more than 1 thread at a time. such as dual-core cpu's or hyperthreaded cpu's)..But overall, Gaming on Linux without windows isn't too difficult. Whoa, I think this is going to be absurdly long...sorry D:
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/how-i-fixed-sound-on-my-toshiba-alc268-567376/
<karl_> i need support for driver install in ubuntu?
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: check this. It the same as your problm is
<indian_munnda> HasanNoori: me gtg
<indian_munnda> bye
<HasanNoori> thanks bye
<Bob_Dole> that was even longer than I thought it was going to be. f$*k.
<Spremi> hi all folks.
<ziroday> Spremi: Hi!, how can we help you today?
<painted> supertux-0.1.3.x86.package is the name of the file and it's on the desktop but sudo aptitude install ~/Desktop/supertux-0.1.3.x86.package returns "couldn't find any package whose name or description matched"
<Spremi> hi ziro, I'm seeking help on a feature of the "diff" shell command
<ziroday> painted: that is not a debian package
<ziroday> Spremi: sure, what confusing you?
<iceroot> painted: sudo apt-get install supertux
<Spremi> ziroday: well I've to diff a bunch of HTML/PHP source file to track the changes. I want to ignore the whitespace, but the -w options doesn't really do the trick
<ziroday> painted: why not install supertux from the repo's?
<iceroot> painted: use the one from the repos
<Ademan> sudo apt-get purge supertux
<painted> ziroday, but it's downloading it again...
<Ademan> ....
<painted> why should I get it from the repos when I already have the latest version?
<mmu_man> http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ 404  !??
<ziroday> !latest | painted
<Ademan> if you're looking for some mario business grab an emulator or super maryo chronicles from getdeb
<ubottu> painted: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<bullgard4> Klicking User Switcher applet > Suspend /var/log/pm-suspend.log: "success; performing suspend." After pressing the Power button of the laptop computer hard disk and fan start but the display remains dark. It is recommended to unload on trial some modules before Suspend. But with which should I start?  There are 57 loaded. My video driver is radeon_drv.so.
<iceroot> painted: because you always have to use the paketmanager for a clean and safe system
<ziroday> painted: because installing from the repo's is easier, safer and better in the long run
<Ademan> mmu_man: is SSE your game?
<mmu_man> hmm ah no not this one
<mmu_man> Ademan:  ?
<Bob_Dole> I'm running jaunty, and have been running it since the beta...because I couldn't get 8.04 to boot. I Have a Radeon HD 3850, is it normal for the graphical live-cd to hardfreeze the moment X tries to display something?..and then the alternate install to do the same after being installed?
<ziroday> bullgard4: wireless and video?
<Spremi> ziroday: in particular, a line like <p>Hello</p> is seen different from <p>[CR]Hello[CR]</p> where CR is a Carriage Return, any suggestion how to treat these two texts like equivalent with diff? Thanks in advance.
<ziroday> Bob_Dole: the 3850 might be a bit new for hardy
<Ademan> mmu_man: nvm I thought mmu was a reference to the SIMD multimedia instruction sets (including SSE)
<Bob_Dole> 8.10 did the same thing, actually.
<ziroday> Spremi: sorry, I don't I really don't use diff that heavily and when I do I use it with meld
<painted> gotcha... what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get
<mmu_man> Err http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/main php5-cli 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.5 404 Not Found
<Bob_Dole> mmu= Memory Management Unit, from all I've ever known.
<ziroday> painted: they maintain packages differently, they are interchangable and you can use whichever one you prefer
<mmu_man> indeed
<bullgard4> ziroday: There is no 'wireless'. But I will give 'video' a try.
<ziroday> mmu_man: gutsy is EOL
<ziroday> bullgard4: this is a desktop?
<Spremi> ok no prob ziroday :)
<bullgard4> ziroday: No. A laptop computer.
<ziroday> bullgard4: it has a wireless card, no?
<nmvictor> gtg guys,life's calling.bye to all we've chatted with.thanks to all who've helped and anytime for those i've assisted in anyway.
<bullgard4> ziroday: It does not have a wireless card nor controller.
<ziroday> bullgard4: ah right
<Ademan> Bob_Dole: yeah, I'm silly late at night... all of the SSE functions are prefixed with _mm though, my brain removed the u and made a connection, rather than the obvious one lol
 * Bob_Dole goes to see if the netami project has any new news on their "modern" Amiga. which lacks an MMU
<rossnixon> I want to mount my hibernated Windows drive. When I try "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o ro" it says "fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/disk: No such file or directory"
<Ademan> ross:   ls /media    is disk in there?
<Ademan> rossnixon: ^^
<ziroday> rossnixon: do sudo mkdir /media/disk ; sudo chown <youruser>:<youruser> /media/disk
<segin> How do I install the standard manual pages for the GNU C Library?
<rossnixon> My c: drive does not appear in /mount, but it is mounted automatically if I shut windows down before booting up in Ubuntu.
<segin> It is package glibc-doc?
<sacarlson> ﻿rossnixon: I think you must create the mount directory first
<Ademan> ziroday: why would he chown it?
<ziroday> Ademan: because otherwise it belongs to root and he can't read it
<Ademan> can't *read* it or can't write it?
<ziroday> Ademan: both
<Ademan> eh?
<ziroday> Ademan: if I create a dir as root, I can't read or write to it as me
<Ademan> ziroday: you should be able to read it, unless your mask is wierd...
<ziroday> Ademan: sorry, read not write :)
<Ademan> no problem, I was just wondering if there was something at play I didn't know/understand, maybe specific to mount points
<Ademan> I rarely if ever mount things by hand...
<brodsta> I'm having trouble connecting to a WPA2-PSK network using wpa_supplicant and the rt61pci driver, although networkmanager seems to work flawlessly.  When I connect using wpa_supplicant "ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such file or directory" seems to disrupt it and it reconnects and so on and so on.  Don't suppose anyone has ideas on this?
<rossnixon> Thanks heaps ziroday!!! I have mounted it with your help.
<ziroday> rossnixon: great to hear
<Spremi> bye folks
<Kartagis> on any page, flash movies are replaced with a huge play button. what may cause this?
<amanda-b> so i'm adding a bunch of usb drives (like, 12 of them) to a system. all are ext3. what are appropriate options in fstab?
<Chriss_> hello, anyone has experience with MailScanner?
<rossnixon> Ziroday, now I want to put the two commands into a script. Do I need a certain file type? Sorry for newbie talk.
<joemac> I am getting the following error "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'httpConnectionEncrypt failed'" can anyone help?
<brodsta> Kartagis: flashplugin is installed properly?
<ziroday> rossnixon: not at all, are you trying to have this file mounted at boot?
<Kartagis> brodsta, yes
<Ademan> rossnixon: no, you just open a file and put them in there, save it (.sh if you want it to be easily identifiable as a shell script)   chmod a+x whateveryourfileis
<Ademan> the extensions in linux basically don't matter
<ga_bash> hi.. having trouble with #make in /usr/src. kernel build..
<rossnixon> Ideally the script would run automatically if my c: drive was hibernated.
<ziroday> amanda-b: well it depends on what you want, doing there UUID then filesystem then options then 0 0 is usually the best way to go
<Ademan> rossnixon: oh right, and at the top you will need #!/bin/bash
<ziroday> rossnixon: well you can add the force option to fstab and it will always mount the drive
<ziroday> rossnixon: but mounting the ntfs partition whilst hibernated is dangerous
<Ademan> yeah if you always want it to be mounted you want /etc/fstab
<amanda-b> ziroday i'm not doing uuid, actually, i'm doing /dev/disk/by-label. uuid is too big a pita for that many drives. :-)
<peerless> hi .. My cpu usage is hovering around 80% at most times.i use 8.10..any ways to reduce it?
<rossnixon> Only as read-only of course - hence the "ro"
<ga_bash> make: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.
<Ademan> peerless: what's taking up all of the cpu?
<ga_bash> anyone
<ziroday> amanda-b: understandable, feel free to pastebin what you have so we can have a quick glance over it
<Ademan> ga_bash: have you run the kernel configuration utility?
<ziroday> amanda-b: and out of curiosity, what are you doing with twelve usb drives?
<peerless> Ademan: x mostly.. and firefox at times
<Ademan> she's a klepto :-p
<ga_bash> Ademan, i copied the config file to /usr/src from /boot/config...xyxyz
<ga_bash> Ademan, the file i renamed to .config
<ziroday> rossnixon: right, then probably easiest just to add the force option in your fstab file
<Ademan> ga_bash: are you following a tutorial or anything?
<ziroday> rossnixon: and that way the drive will always be mounted
<ga_bash> Ademan, no..
<ga_bash> Ademan, i just want to know what the error signifies.
<ziroday> rossnixon: or even better if there are errors it can remount it ro otherwise, rw
<Ademan> ga_bash: I've never built my own kernel, but I recommend running the config utility since it may touch other files
<ziroday> ga_bash: building your own kernel is not supported here
<Ademan> ga_bash: its missing that file include/config/auto.conf   that's all it means
<ziroday> (and a really bad idea)
<Ademan> ziroday: well technically it's a gnu make question :-p
<ga_bash> Ademan, to reduce the problem of configuration i took the configuration file from /boot/ which is a working kernel.
<amanda-b> ziroday, mostly a huge media collection, live recordings of my fav band. sizes vary based on when i bought the drives, 250 300 500 750 1t
<rossnixon> OK thanks, will google command syntax - hopefully it will mount as read-write if not hibernated, and *only* mount readonly if hibernated.
<ga_bash> ziroday, its ubuntu kernel.
<ga_bash> ziroday, i am having trouble with ubuntu.
<Ademan> peerless: hrm, high X usage means something is doing alot of drawing.... have you tried logging out then back in? also are you using an intel graphics card?
<ziroday> amanda-b: great, whilst UUID's are a good way to go "just in case" /dev's are just fine too
<ziroday> ga_bash: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile and its still not supported
<GnosticAscension> weeeheeeeeee
<ga_bash> ziroday, all right i would see that
<amanda-b> ziroday, i learned the hard way that eg /dev/sdh1 can change between boots depending on the usb subsystem, ergo, why i went with drive labels
<ziroday> rossnixon: feel free to pastebin your new fstab too, and we'll glance over it
<peerless> Ademan: No i dont have a separate  graphics card.. Log outs didnt help
<ziroday> amanda-b: personally I still prefer UUID's and they're really easy to see with a quick blkid
<sauvin> uuids, however, are impossible to remember.
<peerless> Ademan: Gui apps like firefox vlc takes more of cpu often
<jamelon> hello
<Ademan> sauvin: I would hope you don't go around remembering uuids :-p
<jamelon> i've problem :(
<amanda-b> ziroday but i can't remember them :-) i also have the drives physically labeled, so when one goes south on me, i know which physical unit it is :-) when 300a took a shit ... i knew which box to yank.
<sauvin> Ademan, nope, but, lemme see... 17492738442714997497291687453, was that the library disk or the binaries disk...?
<bingungaja> how to download file from rapidshare in ubuntu ?
<ziroday> bingungaja: just click on the link?
<Ademan> sauvin: that's why fstab has comments :-)
<ziroday> amanda-b: makes sense :), and watch the language please
<sauvin> It's also why I tend to mount by label :D
<Ademan> peerless: are you on jaunty? and if you don't have a separate graphics card, doesn't that mean you have an intel graphics chip?
<jamelon> i downloaded ubuntu, and at the end it is corrupted file , 4GB :(
<amanda-b> okay my fstab at http://pastebin.com/m1c9d8f23
<bingungaja> ziroday: no, using rapidshare-dl or other download manager, seems it will only downloaded the html file
<Ademan> jamelon: use torrents!
<jamelon> link please?
<Ademan> jamelon: you're using the dvd i assume?
<ziroday> amanda-b: looks fine to me
<jamelon> yes
<Ademan> 4gb is a bit large for a cd ;-)
<GnosticAscension> @bingungaja download managers not compatible with RS etc
<jamelon> :(
<Ademan> ubuntu i386 desktop? (or alternate?)
<RaverWild> hello guys. need help - i need to get basic understanding of what the mail spool is , how it works. what online stuff u reccomend reading? i tried with google last 30mins but looks i ask wrong questions. help please
<jamelon> yes i386
<amanda-b> ziroday, my concern now is that, at boot, the usb subsystem will not be running and drive scans have settled, and so mounting fstab will cause the boot to hang.
<jamelon> downloaded this   ubuntu-9.04-dvd-i386.iso
<Ademan> do we even have ppc anymore? I remember ppc was no longer officially supported but someone was still maintaining it...
<painted> ademan, i use DVDs for ISOs, just because they write and read faster than CDs
<Ademan> but that was a few releases ago
<xukun> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<painted> well ademan, PS3's still use PPCs
<ziroday> amanda-b: it shouldn't do, if fstab can't mount something it should just continue on its merry way with the rest
<peerless> Ademan: I am with Intrepid .. I dont have a separate graphics card..but guess my intel mother board has an integrated graphics chip
<bingungaja> GnosticAscension: i've been googling and found one console download manager called rapidshare-dl, others seems successfull using that, but not me
<bingungaja> or anyone can tell me what's free download manager in windows works in wine ?
<GnosticAscension> bingungaja: hm, thanks for *that* info :P
<amanda-b> ziroday, would it be better, given my concern, to set all the external drives to noauto, and then mount them at the end of the boot process, through eg an S99mountallthedrives script?
<huepm> chao cac pac
<Ademan> peerless: ah, alright, hrm, because I know intel graphics chips have been having issues with jaunty....
<GnosticAscension> Ademan: I heard Intel stuff was slower on jaunty
<GnosticAscension> that true?
<ziroday> amanda-b: AFAICT if fstab can't mount something it just moves on, but that can't hurt
<Ademan> GnosticAscension: for some chipsets, yes
<jamelon> i downloaded this   ubuntu-9.04-dvd-i386.iso
<amanda-b> ziroday, even if the boot doesn't fail, if the drives aren't mounted because the usb subsystem isn't ready when it tries to mount them, it still defeats the purpose, which is to have the drives mounted and shared when the system comes up
 * jamelon waiting :(
<xukun> during the upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 I get a warning saying that there is no fglrx suport for may ati card. Can I ignore this and just install the drivers?
<Ademan> jamelon: yeah, hold on
<ziroday> amanda-b: fstab should mount the drives after the usb subsystem comes up
<jamelon> sorry :D
<Ademan> jamelon: no problem, I just don't normally download the dvd
<jamelon> what's different between dvd and cd? i think dvd have alot of software, right?
<Ademan> GnosticAscension: yeah there's a PPA with newer kernels with supposedly better intel drivers though, so the problems being solved, but right now, yeah, some intel chipsets are slower, like apparently horribly slower
<Ademan> jamelon: I would assume, but like I said I don't use it :-p
<amanda-b> i suppose now is the time to test it ... how do i turn off kdm at boot?
<amanda-b> i just want a prompt on this box
<GnosticAscension> jamelon: there is a solution on this page [ http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php?t=143658 ]
<GnosticAscension> it says
<GnosticAscension> jamelon : "I got a corrupt ubuntu .iso and fixed it thusly:  Get a torrent for the same .iso and point it's download dir to where you have your incomplete one (I used utorrent), it will go through the whole file and work out what it still needs to download, just let it do it's thing and you should have the full uncoorrupted .iso."
<GnosticAscension> (this is what the site says)
<GnosticAscension> dunno whether it works, but worth a try i think
<Ademan> O_o where the heck are the dvd torrents?!
<jamelon> thanks GnosticAscension
<Ademan> jamelon: did GnosticAscension take care of you? otherwise  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/release/ubuntu-9.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent   does that look right?
<Ademan> for some reason it wasn't in the main releases.ubuntu.com anywhere I saw...
<Ademan> jamelon: here's the full list of options I found: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/release/
<farciarz84> what is the checksum of ubuntu 9.04 32-bit?
<jamelon> thanks Ademan
<farciarz84> I mean iso image
<Ademan> farciarz84: it's in MD5SUM at releases.ubuntu.com
<jamelon> farciarz84, question for me?
<NativeAngels> how well are usb wireless cards supported by ubuntu 9.04
<Ademan> farciarz84: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/MD5SUMS
<farciarz84> tnx
<Ademan> MD5SUMS not MD5SUM apparently
<Ademan> no problem
<jamelon> i checked MD5SUM and it is totally different with my iso
<Ademan> NativeAngels: it all depends on which one
<Ademan> jamelon: :-/ lol
<amanda-b> and sure enough, boot failed, CTRL-D to continue or root password. something's gorked. exactly what i wanted to avoid. good thing i'm here to fix it. :-(
<NativeAngels> its an old wanado one
<NativeAngels> cohiba
<Ademan> amanda-b: I don't mean to be "that gross geek" but its pretty awesome you're into this kinda stuff and capable to boot...
<Ademan> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NativeAngels> if i have the windows drivers can i use them in ubuntu ?
<niff> #ubuntu.fr
<Ademan> NativeAngels: maybe with ndiswrapper
<amanda-b> ademan: uh?
<Bob_Dole> I'm disgusted. Yahoo sent me an e-mail telling me to "upgrade" to Internet Exploder 8.
<Ademan> amanda-b: disregard that hah
<Ademan> NativeAngels: it may not be necessary depending on whether there's a native driver
<amanda-b> ademan: only reason i'm hear asking for help was because i couldn't get debian squeeze to boot properly on my mac mini. the ubuntu installer can handle efi, but the debian installer can't yet. why escapes me.
<amanda-b> <-- debian girl all the way
<CapitanAwesome> whats the "get deps" command for apt-get ?
<Ademan> amanda-b: you can always drop into a terminal in the middle of the debian installer though, unless there's a new non-ncurses one lately
<maxagaz> is there any repositories for emacs on hardy ?
<amanda-b> ademan: and do what tho? (and yes, there is a gnome installer)
<sacarlson> ﻿Bob_Dole:  just change your user agent to look like E8 https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<Ademan> maxagaz: what do you mean repositories? what do you need that's not in an official package?
<maxagaz> Ademan, tramp in emcas doesn't work in hardy, but works in jaunty
<Ademan> amanda-b: efi-install /dev/hda1 ? I don't know squat about efi, but I'm sure refit provides some relevant tools
<maxagaz> Ademan, but i have to use hardy at work
<Ademan> maxagaz: and you have root access? nifty
<amanda-b> ademan: wasn't available on a business card install. :-)
<maxagaz> Ademan, yes i do
<rusiru> hey i installed jaunty in my toshiba laptop bluetooth worked at first now its not working can anyone helpme
<Ademan> maxagaz: you can do the horrible thing I've done and add the jaunty repos, update, install new package(s), remove repos, update.  although I would never do that on my work computer... it took alot of courage to do it at home... i just wanted python2.6 that badly :-)
<THE_MAC> im trying to set up ubuntu in my house, the first computer .. ubuntu doesnt see the linksys wifi card .. its a wmp54g pci card.. any ideas?? i cant change the other 6 computers till i figure this out first..
<CapitanAwesome> whats the 'fix dependencies' command for apt-get ?
<devindersingh> hi
<Ademan> CaptainMorgan: have you checked the man page?
<devindersingh> can i install DHCP server on ubuntu desktop
<CaptainMorgan> Ademan, why whould I?
<aaroninfidel> would someone consider pointing me or compiling a version of ubuntu that has EFI enabled for boot?
<aaroninfidel> pointing me too a download*
<AnnonyMouse> has anyone else gotten a bad KVM apt update?
<Ademan> CaptainMorgan: because the man pages are great resources so that you can operate more independently?
<CaptainMorgan> Ademan, and you don't think I already know that?
<THE_MAC> i just want to get these computers running on ubuntu so i can get rid of windows all together
<jamelon> what's the best version of Linux? Fedora, Ubuntu, Debian, or? O_o
<AnnonyMouse> jamelon : ubuntu's the most forgiving
<jamelon> y?
<AnnonyMouse> jamelon : ubuntu's a debian derivative, fedora's more 4 biz
<THE_MAC> it is.. it just doesnt see linksys wifi cards but everything else works great
<AnnonyMouse> bsd is a bit hard-core security
<maxagaz> Ademan, i have another solution... but hard to do... install a thin client server on jaunty, i boot my computer on it
<matitaccia> Hello everyone. Is it possible to open .mdi files under linux? Is there some utility that can convert this .mdi files in something less exclusive?
<ido_> I have a ridiculous question: How do I stop backspace from deleting characters in openoffice word processor?
<jamelon> i see
<Ademan> CaptainMorgan: considering the third option listed in the OPTIONS section in the man page is what you want and could have been found by searching for either dependency or dependencies, apparently not...
<acalvo> hi, is there an easy way to migrate from desktop to server?
<CaptainMorgan> Ademan, I don't want to check any man pages. Thanks.
<AnnonyMouse> jamelon : but most of 'em have live boot disks, so you can "try before you buy" on most of em
<dyess002> is there a good program like poweriso for linux out there?
<AnnonyMouse> dyess002 ???
<Ademan> maxagaz: if you're comfortable using emacs from the command line you could just ssh home, and that would be very fast, or use X11 over ssh and use the emacs gui, which would likely be fairly slow
<dyess002> ?
<CaptainMorgan> Ademan, maybe there is someone else you intend to win over with the checking of man pages?
<matitaccia> AnnonyMouse, quite a lot of questions today.
<THE_MAC> what is the package for linksys wireless cards
<acalvo> dyess002, google is fyour friend! http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<AnnonyMouse> matitaccia : any regarding a bad KVM patch?
<dyess002> thanks
<jamelon> @AnnonyMouse, to buy?
<matitaccia> AnnonyMouse, no, no...
<CaptainMorgan> Ademan, and I wouldn't even know where to begin, since I don't know which man pages you are pointing to.
<acalvo> THE_MAC, I believe it depends on the wifi chip that is bundle with the wireless card
<AnnonyMouse> dyess002 : u can look as dd & loop mount for built-in tools
<dyess002> i have tried google, but sometime i just can't think of what to say in the search
<CaptainMorgan> dyess002, Brasero
<THE_MAC> ok then what wireless cards work with ubuntu then ?
<Ademan> CaptainMorgan: *that* is ok, the reason why I asked in the first place is because the man pages really are your friends
<matitaccia> AnnonyMouse, do you have any idea how to convert .mdi files in something more accessible?
<Ademan> CaptainMorgan: man <program name> is the general form, so in this case     man apt-get
<AnnonyMouse> jamelon, matitaccia : I broke my KVM (Kernel VM) on my Hardy-64 when I applies the "critical update", & now I'm a bit screwed
<acalvo> THE_MAC, ehm, again, it depends on the model and the chip that is bundle with the wireless card. popular chips like athereos or intel work pretty well
<CaptainMorgan> Ademan, that's great. And I know they are -- again, why would I check them? Why are you intent on showing me man pages of whatever command you think I should look up?
<phased> Use FreeBSD.
<Ademan> CaptainMorgan:  you can search by hitting / and typing your search and hitting enter, n and N go back and forth through the results
<phased> http://www.freebsd.org/
<CaptainMorgan> Ademan, STOP -- WHY are you insisting I need man pages?
<phased> Because; you're a novice CaptainMorgan perhaps ?
<THE_MAC> ok so i have a wmp54g wirless card from linksys.... hw do i tell if this will work ??
<CaptainMorgan> phased, uhm... no.
<AnnonyMouse> matitaccia : many, many options. if you're looking for 1:1 replacements for apps, look at osalt.com
<dyess002> Brasero, is it in the synaptic?
<Ademan> CaptainMorgan: because knowing how to use them will serve you well...
<CaptainMorgan> phased, Ademan contacted me FIRST. I said nothing.
<acalvo> CaptainMorgan, I agree with Ademan
<GeekThunder> Hello, should I download amd64 ISO file for inter 64bit cpu?
<CaptainMorgan> acalvo, and I don't agree? I beg differ -- I use them extensively.
<AnnonyMouse> CaptainMorgan : man is the be-all & end-all. also look @ info, apropos, & whatis
<dyess002> can't find it, maybe i am looking wrong
<CaptainMorgan> AnnonyMouse, why am I getting this attention? Flannel you around?
<AnnonyMouse> CaptainMorgan :  hencce the term "RTFM"
<matitaccia> AnnonyMouse, no, I just would like to open the file, and read the presentation. I don't know why this professor used that crappy file format instead of the normal .ppt
<CaptainMorgan> AnnonyMouse, RTFM yourself
<acalvo> THE_MAC, I know it works
<AnnonyMouse> hehehe
<calwig> Hello, How does the 2200/2916 intel card work with Ubuntu?
<Ademan> CaptainMorgan: you're being overly hostile towards an honest attempt to help you, that's why you're getting attention...
<calwig> Wifi miniPCI card
<acalvo> THE_MAC, and I believe it works by default
<ga_bash> how does nvidia card work with ubuntu?
<AnnonyMouse> matitaccia : if it's a prez, then OpenOffice
<CaptainMorgan> Ademan, I WAS NOT looking for help
<THE_MAC> ok .. how do i get it to work or make ubuntu see it ??
<Macfuddy> All my applets dissapeared
<acalvo> calwig, iti should work well
<CaptainMorgan> Ademan, I suggest you go BACK and check the conversation - I never contacted you.
<acalvo> THE_MAC, do a dmesg | grep linksys
<matitaccia> AnnonyMouse, ... I'll try to open it from OO.
<Paddy_EIRE> Macfuddy: applets?
<acalvo> THE_MAC, that should tell you if it is being recognaized
<THE_MAC> where do i do that
<CaptainMorgan> no. You contacted me about man pages and assumed I knew nothing about them. I NEVER contacted you.
<CaptainMorgan> Ademan,
<THE_MAC> terminal ?
<painted> what's a good cpp compiler for ubuntu
<acalvo> THE_MAC, alt+f2, gnome-terminal
<Macfuddy> yeas, the little things up by the date and volume control
<Ademan> CaptainMorgan: you, uh, need to chill out, but you're right, I meant to respond to CaptainAwesome in the first place... heh
<calwig> acalvo: as far as roaming, software wise and compatibility, does it depend on the model of the computer? or should it work with most models that support the miniPCI ? For example I have an intel 3945 or the such and works well with the dell 6400
<Macfuddy> like nm-applet and the suchlike
<jamelon> i have old PC Pentuim1 , cpu 233, ram32 , any good OP for it? :D
<Paddy_EIRE> Macfuddy: so you just re-add them
<matitaccia> AnnonyMouse, cross fingers... It's trying to import it.
<Bob_Dole> Pentium MMXs can still browse text-based web with a few pictures... but flash content kills them'
<mechdave> painted, gcc is the compiler, to install it sudo apt-get install build-essential
<andycas> could someone recommend me a data recovery program for usb thumb drive? Drive has had 2 quick formats on it, very few writes on it and the file im trying to recover is in size about 1-3KB big
<CaptainMorgan> Sorry. But when someone is mistakenly trying to force something and I have no clue why they're doing it, contacting me out of the blue -- you might see why I'd be responsive
<AnnonyMouse> jamelon :  that's streatchingg it a bit. may b ok for a VoIP server or to run damnsmall on
<acalvo> calwig, it does not depend on the model of computer -- maybe on the chipset that controls the miniPCI
<matitaccia> AnnonyMouse, ... looks like OO is crashing.
<Paddy_EIRE> Macfuddy: right click the panel that they where on and  then click "add to panel"
<Kilominha> hm is php-cgi borked? I dont get anything in apache2/mods-enabled so it cant be started
<painted> mechdave, what about dev C++
<aaroninfidel> has anyone ever done ubuntu on a usb key with a mac?
<CaptainMorgan> acalvo, AnnonyMouse, take note of what Ademan said, thanks.
<tonyyarusso> wl
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | aaroninfidel
 * Bob_Dole had a Pentium MMX clocked at 285mhz once. used it for listening to music and browsing the web...2 years ago.
<matitaccia> AnnonyMouse, ... lol... just a bunch of nonsense chars
<Guest94171> hi
<Macfuddy> can't find nm-applet
<mechdave> painted, gcc will do c and c++
<calwig> acalvo: ah ok, well i only do intel pcis, no VIAs or any other
<aaroninfidel> Paddy_EIRE: yeah yeah... I was asking because I need help doing it.
<Ademan> Bob_Dole: man, that makes even my machine look speedy
<calwig> acalvo: all the hardware i purchase is intel
<acalvo> calwig, then you shouldn't have any trouble
<mechdave> painted, included in gcc is g++ which is a c++ compiler
<Paddy_EIRE> aaroninfidel: it goes in the notification area anyway.. its not individually added
<Guest94171> [SiS] 771/671  VGA  driver !!
<ubottu> aaroninfidel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Paddy_EIRE> errr Macfuddy
<Ademan> mechdave: g++ isn't installed with the gcc *package* though is it?
<Bob_Dole> Ademan, I have a pentium MMX 133mhz laptop with 24MB of RAM, too. But my main desktop is a 2.8ghz Core 2 Duo @3.4ghz, with 4GB of PC6400 DDR2 RAM.
<Guest94171> Can anyone shed some light on this? Thanks
<acalvo> Ademan, you should install build-essential instead
<mechdave> Ademan, I thought so... but I could be wrong
<Paddy_EIRE> aaroninfidel: better to ask complete questions thats all :P
<Macfuddy> nm-applet is not in the list
<VBNewUser> Has anyone experienced Skype crashes after upgrading from Ubuntu 8.10 (64 bit) to Ubuntu 9.04 (again 64 bit)?
<painted> how come ubuntu programs use so much less hard drive space than window counterparts
<aaroninfidel> Paddy_EIRE: alright thanks.
<Paddy_EIRE> Macfuddy: read the last thing I said
<Ademan> Bob_Dole: and that rig makes all of my machines look like piles of slag... lol
<calwig> acalvo: because i have now a truemobile card, but it doesnt support wpa2, and whatever WEP it supports it functions with a huge overload of struggle and my throughput is max 50KBps, i have thought its the encryption that is causing that, because my other laptop with the better intel card, does up to 1.9MBPS with WPA2 so
<acalvo> painted, because they do not bring crap to your computer
<Paddy_EIRE> Macfuddy: it goes in the notification area anyway.. its not individually added
<Ademan> painted: because they share very large parts of their code with each other (the byproduct of this is that each program has umpteen billion different dependencies) it makes them more compact on disk and in memory
<Macfuddy> but it is not there
<acalvo> calwig, what chip does it have?
<aaroninfidel> know where I can find an ISO of ubuntu that has efi enabled for booting on mac? it was said here that its possible http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869324
<daacosta> join #locombia
<Bob_Dole> Ademan, the ATI Radeon HD 3850 doesn't hurt either ;D  But yeah..lots of flash still makes firefox act like it was running on the Pentium MMX, though @,@
<Macfuddy> it is gone
<Ademan> aaroninfidel: amanda-b is wrestling with that at the moment
<painted> mechdave, i installed build-essential but I do not see g++ under applications
<tbtroj> I am using Ubuntu 9.04, and I have a printer connected to a Windows computer on my network, but I can't access the printer (trying to set it up using the "System>Administration>Printing" dialog)
<Ademan> Bob_Dole: haha yeah, I can't wait for gnash to move along
<matitaccia> AnnonyMouse, oohh fuck.... you can't open *.mdi files under linux.
<matitaccia> nore convert them
<tbtroj> (Oh, the dialog closes when I try to browse for a Windows printer)
<Macfuddy> nor is it in the list that I get when I click add to panel
<Ademan> painted: it's a command line program ,if you want an IDE you want anjuta or kdevelop
<aaroninfidel> Ademan: so when shes figures it out... are they going to release an iso I can have? :D
<acalvo> painted, could you try from a terminal g++ --version?
<Bob_Dole> Scrolling to the bottom of a page shouldn't take 3 minutes on a machine of this caliber!
<TheSaint> Anyone using Skype on Ubuntu 9?
<AnnonyMouse> matitaccia, you can open pretty much anything; just have to find the right app
<mechdave> painted, it is used on the command line eg: g++ -o executable_file_name file_to_compile
<amanda-b> aaroninfidel, the standard i386 isos will work
<calwig> 600M = Truemobile 1300 (the poorer card for wpa2) although with no encryption it works normal, but still lacks much more than any other cards. i6400 = Intel Wireless PRO 3946 or so and i can be over 200 meters away from an access point (as I am now) and be online, its a-ma-zing
<matitaccia> AnnonyMouse, ... and have the time for it. ;-) Thx.
<acalvo> aaroninfidel, you can use refit instead, and install ubuntu then
<Ademan> painted: or eclipse-cdt
<AnnonyMouse> what is the app ?
<Ademan> !efi | aaroninfidel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efi
<AnnonyMouse> matitaccia :  mdi from what app?
<Ademan> aw man...
<aaroninfidel> amanda-b: they'll work when booting from usb? which type of format do you use for the usb fat32?
<Bob_Dole> I have refit on my iMac. And had ubuntu, but it didn't like the idea of pairing with my wireless keyboard...
<Paddy_EIRE> the bot seems to be down.... again
<Paddy_EIRE> someone twating around with it
<painted> mechdave, meh... i'd rather use an IDE than commandline
<acalvo> calwig, "The TrueMobile 1300 is a 54g(TM) wireless LAN mini-PCI card based on Broadcom's BCM4306/BCM2050 chipset"
<AnnonyMouse> matitaccia :  if they insist on giving you files in some crappy windoze app, you can always run the win app inside wine
<matitaccia> AnnonyMouse, ... I think it was made with Office from microsoft. As far as I can see from uncle google.
<aaroninfidel> acalvo: that won't work. it wouldn't boot because rEFIt doesn't support legacy booting very well.
<Macfuddy> paddy_EIRE: the pidgin thing, the deluge thing and the nm-applet thing are all gone from my top right panel thing
<acalvo> painted, it's a shame, that chipset is reverse-engineering, so it won't work perfectly, nor support all the encryption protocols
<Ademan> painted: did you see the IDES i mentioned?
<skoef> 2
<matitaccia> AnnonyMouse, yeah. I'm not such an expert to install wine and all the other stuff in a reasonable amount of time. I really need a windows machine.
<tbtroj> Macfuddy, sounds like your system notifications is gone ;]
<painted> yes, i did, ademan, thank you
<Macfuddy> but the volume thing works fine
<Paddy_EIRE> Macfuddy: I already told you to re-add the notification area twice
<acalvo> aaroninfidel, well, I've it in my iMac and macbook
<amanda-b> aaroninfidel, you said boot on an efi box i thought, eg a mac. i boot from the internal hard drive on the mac. i've never attempted to boot from a usb drive.
<mechdave> painted, sorry I am a cli compiling guy, even with fancy ide's I still use the command line... I find it much more powerful. You could possibly try eclipse tho
<matitaccia> AnnonyMouse,  and someone willing/able to convert that in some normal format.
<Ademan> painted: no problem, just making sure you saw them, there are a few more, less popular options, but anjuta, kdevelop or eclipse-cdt are probably your best bets for an IDE
<FezK> hey guys, what core number does my ati x1400 relate to? is it above r500??
<Macfuddy> hey, it works
<calwig> acalvo: correct, and the bcm4306 has an issue with the rev.2 and 3 and 4, so im trying to move away from those issues, it also conflicts (as a dell defect) with the intel pro 1000 wired card, so im trying to get the bcm4306 out
<tbtroj> Macfuddy, right click the panel up top, select "Add to panel" and find "Notification Area" and click on it and hit the "add" button
<Macfuddy> no, I got it
<aaroninfidel> acalvo: I was specifically talking about booting from usb devices.
 * Macfuddy thanks
<aaroninfidel> amanda-b: oh ok.
<AnnonyMouse> matitaccia : no hassles. go to apps, add/remove, pick wine. once installis finished, install the file-reading app per usual & off u go!
<acalvo> aaroninfidel, ok ok, didn't get that
<aaroninfidel> amanda-b: apparently it works well once you enable grub for efi booting, but I can't find an iso that has it enabled.
<matitaccia> AnnonyMouse, kk... could give it a try. Thanks.
<Ademan> painted: oh also vim :-p (no not really, well, sorta, vim was like driving nails under my fingernails for a while, but it actually broke me of my IDE habit, I'm much faster now with vim than I ever was with visual studio)
<YaManicKill> can someone say my name? cause i'm testing something out?
<amanda-b> aaroninfidel, i had no problem installing ubuntu server on my mac, 9.04, using the standard iso.
<Ademan> YaManicKill:
<painted> how do you mount an iso with ubuntu
<YaManicKill> Ademan: thanks :D
<YaManicKill> it works :D
<gordonjcp> painted: mount -o loop thing.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<Ademan> YaManicKill: no problem, did you set up a notification or something?
<FezK> painted: try gmountiso
<YaManicKill> Ademan: aye...i've set it up to send it to notify-osd :D
<gordonjcp> YaManicKill: have enough people said your name yet
<aaroninfidel> amanda-b: agree'd its worked for me like that, but my mac's HD is quite small, and I need all the space I can get, if I can boot from usb it'd be ideal.
<YaManicKill> gordonjcp: yeah thanls :D
<mechdave> painted, you sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /where/it/is/to/be/mounted
<painted> what is the -o for?
<YaManicKill> s/thanls/thanks/
<Ademan> YaManicKill: nifty, did you write anything yourself? you should post it somewhere if you did
<FezK> painted: or this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<amanda-b> aaroninfidel, i dunno if that's possible, as the usb subsystem is kernel-dependent ...
<YaManicKill> Ademan: no...i managed to find an irssi script somewhere
<Ademan> YaManicKill: ah, haha
<YaManicKill> http://tinyurl.com/o65uuh
<jamelon> i have question, Photoshop or adobe products will work under Ubuntu?
<YaManicKill> i'm not that clever :P
<amanda-b> jamelon: wine.
<Ademan> :-p
<aaroninfidel> amanda-b: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869324 it says here its possible.
<amanda-b> aaroninfidel, good luck then.
<aaroninfidel> amanda-b: :P yeah.. thanks
 * YaManicKill is happy
<AnnonyMouse> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Ademan> jamelon: http://appdb.winehq.org will let you know if they work under wine, some do some don't, and some sortof work, I can look up a few for you if you'd like.  Alternatively you could run windows in a VM for photoshop and whatnot
<Bob_Dole> jamelon, Some under WINE.. last I tried(about 3 updates ago, i think) CS3 didn't work. But I mostly use the GIMP, and don't use photoshop even on windows systems where it's installed.
<mechdave> painted, if you type man mount into a terminal it will give you a manual page about mount. This is the case for most programs in ubuntu. The -o is an option
<Ademan> Bob_Dole: I think cs3 is still in the same state but i'm not positive
<AnnonyMouse> last call b4 bed-tiem: no one here updated a bad KVM patch?
<calwig> acalvo: i just want to know if there is a person here or if there is a well documented and tested site where i can see that 2200 or 2916 are well supported up to 8.04/9.04 so i can get the wifi card and either load the module or compile it (though it may already be well in the kernel) By the way, have you got any opinions about MIMO?
<JohnSourcer> help help help
<JohnSourcer> qq
<Ademan> !ask JohnSourcer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask JohnSourcer
<Ademan> !ask | JohnSourcer
<ubottu> JohnSourcer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jamelon> thanks folks ^_^
<JohnSourcer> noob here: got 9.04 installed and have kicked windows
<mechdave> painted, it accepts a comma seperated list of options
<AnnonyMouse> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JohnSourcer> I am running an Nvidia driver
<indus> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | JohnSourcer
<ubottu> JohnSourcer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<indus> folks ^_^
<JohnSourcer> lol. whenever I reboot my desktop revets to 800x600?
<TheSaint> Skype crashes after upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 (64-bit). Has anyone experienced this?
<AnnonyMouse> JohnSourcer: use EnvyNG
<Ademan> egad, the chromium daily builds are horrific! lol (not that I should expect any more from pre-pre-alpha software...)
<AnnonyMouse> TheSaint : I had issues under 64
<mechdave> JohnSourcer, Welcome to Ubuntu, if you have a question please ask it and we will do our best to answer
<AnnonyMouse> TheSaint : resolved by using ubuntu-tweak
<painted> mechdave, how do you compile with g++?
<painted> it gave me no input files when i tried what you said
<Ademan> painted: from the command line?   g++ foo.cpp -o foo
<JohnSourcer> excellent
<Ademan> that compiles foo.cpp and creates the executable file foo
<Bob_Dole> I hate how everytime I use a CRT, Ubuntu refuses to allow me a resolution above 640x480(usually) or 800x600(occasionally).. But the 1 system using a CRT is gone, so it no longer affects me. :|
<AnnonyMouse> I get this issue when trying to load the KVM critical patch: http://pastebin.com/m53670cc4
<jamelon> ubuntu system can be installed under HDD partition NTFS?
<painted> thanks ademan, and where is foo located at?
<Ademan> painted: -o is output just for the record, I've seen people write  g++ -o foo foo.cpp   which apparently works, but I prefer the first way since it's more clear
<Ademan> painted: the current directory
<Bob_Dole> jamelon, I think wubi allows it, but it emulates the ext3 filesystem and causes a performance hit.
<mechdave> painted, try this url, it is very basic but it may be of some use (I am assuming you already know how to write a c++ program) --> http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~beechung/ref/gcc-intro.html
<Bob_Dole> and I think it has to be installed from within windows that way, too, jamelon
<Ademan> painted: if you wanted something different:   g++ foo -o /home/painted/some/where/else/foo
<jamelon> good, thank you ^_^
<Paddy_EIRE> Ademan: lmao... he is asking where "foo" is located
<AnnonyMouse> jamelon : u can run ubuntu as an "app" on win, or resize your HDD partition & to a proper install. rather add another disk or external USB drive
<Ademan> Paddy_EIRE: oh.... lol
 * Bob_Dole doesn't use windows, so hasn't a clue about wubi.
<gordonjcp> painted: you'll probably want to look into some sort of build system, like either a Makefile or SCons or something
<painted> ademan, where is the current directory? I think it compiled but id on't know where it put it
<Ademan> painted: the current directory is wherever you are. if you type ls, it will show you the contents of the current directory, and you should see the compiled file
<mechdave> painted, what are you trying to compile?
<painted> mechdave, just a cout program
<painted> i'm just trying to see how this gcc thing works
<Ademan> painted: what command did you use to compile it? (just copy and paste)
<jamelon> i'm thinking to install ubunto  in external Hdd, thanks :)
<painted> ademan, thank you very much
<jamelon> ubunru*
<mechdave> painted, try g++ -o program.out program.cpp
<ValentineX> why i cannot boot jaunty aunty with usb :(
<jamelon> ufff, ubuntu*
<stanman1> anyone running openvz on ubuntu?
<ValentineX> mechdave: that is not easy method to compile, is there any easy method in ubuntu to work with c? for beginners
<Ademan> painted: oh you've got it under control now? nevermind then, I don't need to see the command
<Ademan> ValentineX: use an IDE like eclipse-cdt anjuta or kdevelop
<simplexio> ValentineX: apt-get install build-essentials
<Ademan> mechdave: why *do* some people put the output file first? it always seemed far less clear to me...
<painted> ademan, how do i run the command in terminal to see if it compiled correctly?
<Ademan> painted: ./foo
<Ademan> where foo is the name you put after -o in your compile command
<mechdave> ValentineX, that's how I started out, although you can switch around the command like this --> g++ program.cpp -o program.out
<ValentineX> Ademan: netbeans that is in ubuntu supported?
<skazhy> Hi! How do I add network folders in PCMan folder manager?
<ValentineX> simplexio: what that will install
<painted> ./ is the command for run?
<Ademan> ValentineX: I don't know about "supported" but yeah you can install and use netbeans with their c development plugin
<jamelon> thanks for the help, see you later folks ^_^
<mechdave> Ademan, it is just how the man page did it in RedHat 5.04, that is where I learned C++
<jamelon> byeeeee
<Ademan> painted: actually no, . is the current directory, and / is the path separator so you're saying    ./foo    (in the current directory, the file foo) it runs runnable things if they're the first thing in your command
<painted> ademan, why can't I just type foo instead of ./foo then
<JGodbout> My sound just suddenly died (8.04) I installed Rosegarden, jackd, Qjackctl, and timidity (which wouldn't install properly, had some sort of error at the end of the apt-get install, so I then apt-get removed it). Now, no sound will work at all. In totem and rhythmbox, I get the error "Failed to connect stream, Invalid argument". In Preferences->Sound, when I click Test for any of the options, I get the error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 !
<mechdave> painted, you need to tell the computer where the file is you want to run
<Paddy_EIRE> painted: you can if you symlink it.. put it in /usr/bin
<Ademan> painted: a command is more or less setup like     [thing to run] [options]  so actually the only reason why you can't just run foo is because [thing to run] needs to have an explicit path OR be located in your $PATH variable. which contains a list of directories to look in
<ValentineX> i am using pidgin of linux in xp :D
<ValentineX> xp is slow :(
<Ademan> Paddy_EIRE: eugh!
<Paddy_EIRE> Ademan: :P
<AnnonyMouse> ValentineX : Y?
<painted> i see, thank you paddy and ademan
<Ademan> no problem painted, I tend to ramble so I hope that made sense...
<painted> if i compile an exe under ubuntu, it wouldn't run under windows, would it?
<mechdave> painted, nope
<Ademan> painted: no, not the way we showed you
<painted> not at all, ademan, it makes a lot of sense, your rambling
<Ademan> painted: there are ways to "cross compile" for windows though
<ValentineX> AnnonyMouse: i dont know ubuntu was fast but i formated my disks now waiting for my ubuntu 9.04 cd then will install ubuntu again
<JGodbout> I'm going to restart my computer, please have an answer ready when I get back :)
<JGodbout> brb 1 min
<simplexio> ValentineX: gcc (compiler) some needed stuff for compile, for idea anjuta, eclipse and netbeans are easy, some say that nano is good editor and some say that vi is best ever
<mechdave> painted, it is possible to do what is called cross compile, but that is a lot more complicated than what we have shown you
<painted> mechdave, okay, not interested in cross compiling, i was just curious :)
<mechdave> painted, phew :)
<Ademan> mechdave: not interested in dealing with mingw? :-p
<painted> i kinda like gcc, mechdave, ademan
<ValentineX> simplexio: i save your line will try that
<TheSaint> AnnonyMouse: what ubuntu tweak are you referring to?
<painted> it seems much simpler
<Ademan> painted: cool! it's the best :-)
<painted> plus i like playing around with terminal
<mechdave> Ademan, what is mingw?
<simplexio> ValentineX: for fast start you dont need anything else than build-essential and text editor
<Ademan> painted: the terminal will quickly become a very powerful tool for you, i'm sure, especially if you're interested in exploring it
<acalvo> does the netmix version of ubuntu fits on an old p3 notebook?
<YaManicKill> wooop got the firefox and thunderbird addons for notify-osd as well
<YaManicKill> :D
<Ademan> mechdave: a port of gcc to windows, which was ported (back to?) linux/bsd for cross compiling for windows
<painted> ademan, I used windows all my life, so it seems so crazy that I can download and install programs all from a single terminal command... :D
<ValentineX> simplexio: what is text editor, like notepad in xp?
<mechdave> painted, it is very different to using windows, I have used some kind of Linux for last 10 years, I now have problems with windows :/
<Ademan> painted: yeah! apt-get is the original reason why I stuck with ubuntu after I tried it
<simplexio> ValentineX: yeh.. something to use write code, i learned my C using nano as editor and gcc as compiler
<Ademan> mechdave: I can't tell  you how frustrating it is working on windows machines these days...
<AnnonyMouse> TheSaint : http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ is ALL the propietary software I use
<YaManicKill> mechdave: i struggle using windows now as well :P
<mrpurple> hello i'm running ubuntu 9.04 64bit yesterday i try to install the driver linux for xerox phaser 6128mfp provided in the cd for redhat is RPM file. with a friend running on ubuntu 32 we try to use alien to convert it in deb. Then i forced the architecture for the installation but didn't work. there is a solution ?
<AnnonyMouse> including skype
<Ademan> it doesn't help that my gnome setup is way different from windows' taskbar setup...
<simplexio> painted: tell me more about i, i just cursed why i have to first search and download free ms sql test versio, then click 10 times before its installed
<painted> lmao @ simplexio
<mrpurple> here the driver page http://www.support.xerox.com/go/results.asp?Xtype=download&prodID=6128MFP&Xlang=en_US&Xcntry=USA
<painted>  ademan, what kind of gnome set up you got?
<simplexio> i have built my windows dev virtual machine for 5 days now.. i got ubuntu dev machine up in 1 day
<mechdave> Ademan, windows now is like a major step back... I tend to open a dos window and wonder why ls doesn't work, then I realise I am in windows and not Linux
<TheSaint> AnnonyMouse: Thanks. I am looking at that. But in my case, I had no issues with Skype on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit
<ValentineX> simplexio: nano is already installed in ubuntu?
<TheSaint> AnnonyMouse: it is only after I upgraded to 9,04, Skype crashes/ hangs silently.
<AnnonyMouse> i used skyp on all my 64 ubuntu's. there was/is issues w pulse audio
<TheSaint> AnnonyMouse: It appears that I am online, but the program does not respond.
<TheSaint> AnnonyMouse: I have had some issue with 8.04 in the past wrt audio. But that got fixed with the upgrade to 8.10
<mechdave> painted,  you are new to Ubuntu?
<AnnonyMouse> TheSaint : I had crached w skype plug-ins & still do to some extent, especially my stype-piding plug-in
<painted> mechdave, one week new so far, and liking it a lot
<homeskill> does ubuntu use a memory hierarchy, whereby CPU registers, dram, ram chips, virtual memory, etc, are all part of the overall memory system?
<dino__> i need help from someone   with a problem installing drivers for my Polaroid digital camera
<TheSaint> AnnonyMouse: "crached" == crashed?
<AnnonyMouse> yes
<njamin> @mechdave - I think Powershell has fixed that http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver2003/technologies/management/powershell/default.mspx (correct me if I'm wrong)
<AnnonyMouse> homeskill : check devices under /dev & /prov
<mj___> my firefox has spaced out wide fonts tried remove then reinstall--no luck still the same--greatly thankful for any ideals
<q_> is there a terminal stopwatch?
<Iderik> www.thezeitgeistmovement.com
<mechdave> painted, what I did was go out and buy a dictionary of unix commands, many of the commands are the same in Linux, although you may be able to buy a gnu command dictionary now days
<robin0800> 1
<AnnonyMouse> mj___ : move your ~/.mozilla/firefox somewhere safe & restart FF
<YaManicKill> http://svn.df7cb.de/debian/irssi-scripts/trunk/scripts/tinyurl.pl
<painted> mechdave, i found this site http://www.linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<painted> no need for dictionary :D
<robin0800> act 1
<mj___> ok i try that thanx
<TheSaint> AnnonyMouse: Does ubuntu tweak have something in specific for Skype?
<AnnonyMouse> TheSaint : just does the install very nicely 7 pretty stable
<dino__> can someone tell me where to find drivers for a polariod digital camera
<TheSaint> AnnonyMouse: I have already got Skype installed. Do I need to uninstall that first?
<mechdave> painted, looks good, I shall bookmark that one, thanks :)
<AnnonyMouse> TheSaint : not a requirement, but makes installing those apps a snap
<painted> you're quite welcome, mechdave :D
<AnnonyMouse> no hacking & linking 32 to 64 bit libs & etc
<robin0800> man irssi
<andycas> How to recover bin files with foremost, any ideas please?
<AnnonyMouse> andycas : ???
<dino__> painted : can i get some help please
<painted> what you need dino_
<dino__> need help finding drivers for my polariod diggy cam
<andycas> AnnonyMouse: Well it only recovers known file types, i lost a firmware due to a quick format. I created an image with gddrescue and ran foremost on it, but it only recovered some pictures and rar files... non essential stuff
<Ademan> andycas: bin files should start with 7F ELF  but you could probably search for just ELF
<dino__> i have the i534
<AnnonyMouse> andycas : disk recovery is extremely difficult; I've not had much luck w it
<mechdave> njamin, interesting to see a UNIX shell on windows
<painted> dino_, i don't know much about finding drivers... try...  System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<q_> whats the fastest way to find a PID?
<painted> dino_, that program found all my drivers
<tiz> Hi all... is there a way to force a reboot remotely when "reboot" isn't doing the job?  It claims to be bringing the box down but 20minuts later I can still ssh in :(
<dino__> thanks  ill try really fast
<pellefrank> what library do i have to install if i get this message: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmk4
<mechdave> tiz, is ssh enabled as a startup service?
<bingungaja> what's this mean ? "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2)"
<Ademan> andycas: assuming by bin files you mean executables and shared libraries that is... otherwise you can probably search for the "magic numbers" for other file types, png files start with PNG and jpg starts with JPG I believe, but you'd want to google that, the magic number is usually 4 bytes, so i think png is actually "PNG "  you should be able to rather easily find png files searching for that
<tiz> mechdave: Yes
<Ademan> bingungaja: either that library isn't in the repositories, or it conflicts with something you already have installed
<tiz> I think it's a wedged NFS mount that's causing it not to reboot
<mechdave> tiz, how are you communicating with this box at the moment?
<tiz> mechdave: SSH, obviously.
<maynards-girl> k9copy is crashing. what else can i use to extra a dvd to .iso ?
<bingungaja> Ademan: any idea how to fix that ? i want to install gyachi
<tiz> mechdave: Why is that relevant?
<Ademan> bingungaja: run   apt-cache search libltdl3 and see if it shows it, first of all, if not then make sure you have the right repositories enabled (you can do that easily from synaptic)
<mechdave> tiz, sorry I misread your question, reboot will only reboot the machine... it will startup again and be fully functional, if you want it to stay down try sudo poweroff
<robin0800> cycle%
<tiz> mechdave: You might still be misundrstanding... I have issued the reboot command, but no reboot has occurred.
<tiz> SSH and friends are still running.
<tiz> Nothing seems to have been killed.
<robin0800> CYCLE %|rockbox
<robin0800> CYCLE %|#rockbox
<tiz> So I'm looking for a "more forceful" kind of reboot, maybe one that doesn't bother cleanly stopping thigns
<Ademan> robin0800: uh... what are you doing?
<mechdave> tiz, righto, and you used sudo to obtain root priv for the command?
<tbtroj> tiz, hold power button?
<tiz> Yes, and I get the message saying the machine is goign down
<tiz> tbtroj: My arm doesn't stretch the 5 miles it would need to :)
<Ademan> tiz: can you force unmount nfs?
<mechdave> tiz but uptime is telling you it has not rebooted?
<tbtroj> tiz, ah, didn't realize it was a server, I just came back.
<robin0800> CYCLE %|[rockbox]
<tbtroj> s/server/remote machine/
<tbtroj> robin0800, can I help you?
<tiz> Ademan: Nope... it's in use by programs that I can't kill because the NFS mount has broken :(
<tiz> (God, I hate NFS)
<tiz> The things using the NFS won't die even with kill -KILL
<pro-rsoft> I'm only getting a wireless connection *after* I logged in to gnome. What could be the problem?
<Ademan> tiz: egh, I dunno if shutdown -r now would do what you wanted, that's probably what reboot is an alias for, but it might be worth a whirl
<tbtroj> pro-rsoft, what's the problem exactly?
<pro-rsoft> do I need to add my wifi interface to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<pro-rsoft> tbtroj, I dont use gnome that often
<pro-rsoft> tbtroj, I normally only use cmdline, without logging into gnome
<tonyyarusso> pro-rsoft: That's what Network Manager does by default - you may be able to use the checkbox for "is a system setting"
<pro-rsoft> hm
<pro-rsoft> wher can I find that setting?
<tonyyarusso> pro-rsoft: manually configuring the interface would work too
<tiz> Ademan: Same result, but ta for the suggestion.
<tonyyarusso> pro-rsoft: It's somewhere in the N-M dialogues.
<tiz> Ah well, looks like I'll have to wait till I get home.
<tiz> Ta for trying peeps.
<q_> tiz, you can kill different ways you know?
<pro-rsoft> nm-system-settings? ok
<bingungaja> Ademan: it shows "libltdl7-dev - A system independent dlopen wrapper for GNU libtool
<bingungaja> "
<Ademan> tiz: no problem... sorry nothing's working :-/ kill -9 on the offending processes doesn't work either?
<mechdave> tiz, I don't know of anything, maybe you might have to go for a 5 mile drive?
<tiz> Ademan: kill -9 is the same as kill -KILL I believe, which as I said I've tried.
<tiz> I'll give it a go though
<pro-rsoft> tiz, isnt kill -9 the same as kill -HUP ?
<painted> ademan, i want a text editor with transparent background so i can match it with my command terminal, can you help me
<pro-rsoft> tiz, oh wait sorr
<pro-rsoft> hmm
<q_> tiz, http://www.linuxcommand.org/lts0080.php#killing_a_process
<aar_> Hi, I find the font highlighting colour a bit too dark in ooffice 3.1 (under ubuntu hardy). Is there any way of changing this?
<tbtroj> painted, you could use a terminal editor, such as vim.
<Ademan> tiz: I think it is, sorry I missed where you said that, I've only been sorta following your issue :-/
<painted> tbtroj, what's a terminal editor
<tbtroj> painted, I mean a terminal text editor. Text editor used in the terminal. (nano is a more friendly one than vim is)
<Ademan> painted: I wouldn't use vim, I love the hell out of it, but it's definitely *not* an easy editor to learn
<painted> hmmm, why does the idea of a text editor used in terminal not sound very easy?
<dino__> http://www.polaroid.com/service/software/opensource/ov511.c   can someone tell me what am i suppose to do with this open source
<painted> i just want a transparent text editor, it shouldn't be hard to find
<dino__> so i can install it
<Ademan> egh, gedit doesn't support transparency?... :-/
<Ademan> painted: kate might support it, one second
<tbtroj> gEdit should be able to have a transparent background (as you say, it shouldn't be hard to find the option)
<tiz> q_: Thanks... no joy.  I wouldn't expect it to work though, the process is in state D which is "uninteruptable sleep" - there's virtually no circumstances in which the kernel will let such a process die because it leaves internal kernal structures in an inconsistent state.
<Ademan> tbtroj: i'm looking for the option and I don't see it, I'm as surprised as you...
<q_> tiz, oh, hmkay
<brennus> ok, I have a tarball on my desktop I want to install
<brennus> ok, so I have a tarball on my desktop I want to install, and I can't seem to do so with synaptic. how can I install it?
<tbtroj> Ademan, wow, I just looked to.. I always thought it did, heh. Scribes or something should have it I assume..
<aar_> Hi, I find the font highlighting colour a bit too dark in ooffice 3.1 (under ubuntu hardy). Is there any way of changing this?
<tbtroj> I don't really feel like apt-getting random text editors right now though, heh.
<pro-rsoft> brennus, most likely that tarball contains source code, you'll need to compile it first
<tbtroj> brennus, what is the application you are trying to install? There is probably a .deb file somewhere for it.
<brennus> pro-rsoft: how would I do that?
<dino__> how do u compile a source code for installation
<maynards-girl> what can i use to mae an iso from a dvd?
<brennus> tbtroj: truecrypt. it's not in the repositories.
<Ademan> ack, kate wants all of the kde deps, I don't know how I don't have them already for k3b and amarok, but I don't....
<bingungaja> Ademan: it shows "libltdl7-dev - A system independent dlopen wrapper for GNU libtool"
<q_> brennus, it is
<aar_> dino__, usually it involves ./configure then make then sudo make install
<aar_> dino__, you must have the correct libraries and dependencies though (hence the hassle of compiling normally)
<Ademan> bingungaja: where are you getting the package for gyachi ?
<dino__> fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<brennus> q_: not when I search for it. I get easycrypt and another gui, but not truecrypt itself
<pro-rsoft> brennus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899505
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | dino__
<ubottu> dino__: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<tbtroj> brennus, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-truecrypt-with-gui-tool-in-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<dino__> that bits :))
<pro-rsoft> brennus, first google result
<pro-rsoft> ah
<q_> brennus, why not taking the GUI along?
<pro-rsoft> brennus, use tbtroj 's link
<brennus> q_: the repositories only had the gui, not the actual app itself.
<brennus> thanks all
<dino__> aar_   u want to look at the source and tell me what u think ?
<tonyyarusso> Ademan, tbtroj: From a quick peek around it appears that if gedit is capable of doing background transparency, it would be through creating a custom gtksourceview style file.  See /usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/styles/.  (This is where colors are - I still don't know if transparency is an option.)
<mechdave> !swear | dino__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swear
<q_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mechdave> Ooh I thought ubottu would know about that
<dino__> yea my bad didnt know i cant swear
<tbtroj> tonyyarusso, we were looking to see if it did to suggest for someone else, thanks for the info though :P
<bingungaja> Ademan: here .. http://ubuntusite.com/gyachie-yahoo-messenger-for-linux/
<mechdave> q_, thanks
<tbtroj> brennus, it says for Gutsy, but it should work for whatever version you are using, I think.
<aar_> dino__, sorry I can't do that right now. Is there a readme file tarred with the code? It might contain instructions about installation. Else, try the ./configure/make/sudo make install option.
<dino__> http://www.polaroid.com/service/software/opensource/ov511.c   cant someone look at this source and tell me how to compile it
<bluegoon> Hi guys.
<crazybyte> hi! did the signing key on herdy security repository changed? I keep getting bad signing key error on apt-get update. thank you!
<crazybyte> err herdy/hardy
<tbtroj> brennus, and make sure you go to the download link and select Ubuntu x86 instead of the default option for downloading.
<c_nick> is it possible for me to go access the pidgin messenger on some other computer in ubuntu i know comp passwords
<brennus> tbtroj: even if I have the 64-bit version/
<mechdave> dino__, is this a kernel module?
<Ademan> tonyyarusso: thanks for picking that one out, unfortunately I don't think a global modification for the gtksourceview widget would be terribly wise... or within the current capabilities of the user that wants it
<tbtroj> brennus, well than get the 64 version :P (I just assumed you were using 32, sorry)
<mechdave> dino__, on closer inspection it is a kernel module
<dino__> its the only open source i can find for the web cam drivers on my cam
<Ademan> can anyone confirm that kate *also* doesn't support transparency? I'm getting really surprised here...
<q_> brennus, why do you want to complie it? there is a .deb
<brennus> tbtroj: it's cool, I'm always welcoming advice
<c_nick> the user had already logged on to the pidgin messenger so if i get access to his comp can i also open it and view the conversation tabs
<dino__> i cant find a package to install on it
<aar_> dino__, check this www out: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/compiling-c-program-and-creating-executable-file/
<adkins> hello.i have problems with my Dell Vostro1510-Fan, it runs too often too high-its annoying. Under windows xp i can force it to run more quiet with the programm i8kfan. The i8kfan alternative programm "dellfand" always crashes the system. the usual way to control fans in ubuntu with "lmsensors" doesnt work since sensor-detect cant find any sensors. I called the dell support and they`re gonna change the fan. It has been said: "Users with this pro
<Ademan> kate does appear to have a vi mode though ;-)
<brennus> q_: nvm, I'm figuring it out. thank you!
<mechdave> dino__, you need to install build-essential and the kernel headers to be able to compile that one
<q_> brennus, k :) have fun encrypting
<painted> shame, ademan, a transparent text editor would be awesome....
<sacarlson> Is there any software like frostwire that still works on the Gnutella net  frostwire on Ubuntu 8.04 is broken missing .jar file. gtk-gnutella is also broken.  Would like just one that works.
<dino__> <<<<< newbie
<dino__> speak english
<mechdave> painted, you can use nano or joe or vim with the terminal set to transparent
<Ademan> painted: there's definitely one out there, tonyyarusso seems to suggest there *is* a way to make gedit do that, but it sounds like far more of a pain than it's worth to you...
<Kartagis> on any page, flash movies are replaced with a huge play button. what may cause this?
<dino__> ok well im ouy
<YaManicKill> :)
<dino__> out tc  thanks for the help i gues
<OB1FoShoB> i broke my mythtv database, and it seems impossible to fix, rest of my desktop works like a dream, is there an alternative program i can use, just want to watch atsc in a window while working from my desktop?
<aar_> I find the font highlighting colour a bit too dark in ooffice 3.1 (under ubuntu hardy). Is there any way of changing this or is it hard-coded?
<mechdave> dino__, you could try #linux for help on compiling a kernel module or maybe even #kernel
<painted> alright guys, thanks a lot for the help, it's time for me to get to sleep
<brennus> q_: ok, so I have the .deb file; when I open it in the package installer, it won't let me hit install. ideas?
<painted> especially ademan and mechdave
<tbtroj> painted, look into nano, it's a terminal text editor (so it will look just like your terminal) but it is really quite easy to use.
<mechdave> painted, no worries, glad to help a newbie :)
<q_> brennus, no, just wanted to do the same and have the same problem
<q_> anyone who has advice? http://q-garden.de/screens/tmp_27_29846.png
<brennus> damn
<OB1FoShoB> atsc alternative to mythtv?
<Ademan> painted: no problem, happy to help, sorry we couldn't get you that transparent editor
<tbtroj> brennus, I'm looking into it on my system, one second
<q_> brennus, ooops, have you left synaptic open just as me?
<brennus> q_I do not believe so
<maynards-girl> how do you turn a dvd into an iso?
<q_> brennus, hm, didnt solve the problem to close it
<tbtroj> When I use the script provided in the tar.gz I get the option to install right away or extract .deb, I extracted the .deb and ran it and was able to click install right away, brennus
<brennus> q: have you tried installing straight from the setup file within the tarball, rather than extracting the .deb?
<Ademan> maynards-girl: a physical dvd? you'd rip it, is it a movie dvd or a data dvd?
<Lartza_> How do I configure postfix for external mail?
<Lartza_> I can only send localhost to localhost
<maynards-girl> ademan, a home movie dvd
<Lartza_> with gmail I get Relay access denied
<dieter> Hey all.Does anyone else having problems to start up postgresql-server since the latest kernelupdate in intrepid?
<Ademan> Lartza_: O_o people use postfix? haha erm, I'm going to be honest, I think you'll have trouble getting help for that in here
<swiftarrow> Lartza_, you probably need a domain and a mailserver somewhere on the net to relay your mail.  You probably know more than i do tho.
<Ademan> Lartza_: but is your gmail account setup to allow pop3 and imap access? that'd probably be helpful
<Lartza_> What should I use then?
<Ademan> wow, I stand corrected haha
<Lartza_> Adweman: I'm trying to send mail regularly
<Lartza_> swiftarrow: I have my ISP's SMTP server in use
<Lartza_> I guess it uses it :P
<swiftarrow> Lartza_, if you just have one account, you dont need postfix...  you need an email client like evolution.
<q_> brennus, yes, same thing
<Lartza_> swiftarrow: I want my own mailserver...
<brennus> how does one change directory on the command line?
<robin0800> 4:
<Lartza_> swiftarrow: I have done it in windows days ago and now need it in ubunt
<Lartza_> u
<mechdave> Lartza_, I used sendmail as a forwarding server for my own emails once
<swiftarrow> Lartza_, postfix, sendmail, private mailservers are for companies with big internal networks and lots of internal email communication.  If you are one of those, then don't ask me!
<swiftarrow> I know nothing about it. truely.
<sacarlson> ﻿ brennus: cd /directory/youwant/tocdto
<swiftarrow> I could help you make a big mess though *scratches chin thoughtfully*
<q_> anyone else who has problems with CheckGmail right now? (wrong password)
<Lartza_> mechdave: So...
<Lartza_> mechdave: I could use sendmail and not postfix
<mechdave> Lartza_, you are just using it for your personal mail?
<Lundt> Hello =)
<Lartza_> mechdave: For now
<ValentineX> Lundt: dont smile like that
<Lundt> ValentineX: why not ?
<resemblinghuman> Yeah, makes us nervous.
<ValentineX> haha
<joemac> Can anyone tell me why jaunty sets my volume to 0 after every reboot?
<dieter> q_: Did you upgrade the kernel recently (today)?
<q_> dieter, installed the updates today, yes
<mechdave> Lartza_, try starting here --> http://www.postfix.org/BASIC_CONFIGURATION_README.html
<Lundt> Ehm im having trouble with "Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN"
<Lundt> It can find it in [System Testing] But it does not work..
<Lundt> Please i need someone to guide me i can't get any guides online to work..
<mechdave> Lartza_, that should give you a start :)
<dieter> q_: are you using SSL to check your mail-account?
<q_> dieter, (if there came a kernel update along, I didn't check it)
<Lundt> Trouble with Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<Lundt> Help please.
<Lartza_> Yeah well the problem is it's configured already, but local only :/ but I'll check
<q_> dieter, wait, looks like it works now
<resemblinghuman> Lundt: you got dual boot on there, or just Ubuntu?
<henry-nicolas1> Hello everbody, I'm running 9.04 with ext4, sometimes I got crash when running apps which performs a lot of IO (like rsync).
<henry-nicolas1> The new 2.6.30 will include patches to fix that, are we going to have a backport of those patches into our jaunty kernel ?
<ikanobori> bob_f.fix_feature_requests_from('ikanobori')
<ForgeAus> hey all nobody's on #kubuntu right now, so I wanted to ask doesn't adept (Kubuntu's aternate to Synaptic) do dist-upgrades anymore?
<q_> dieter, strange, I allready feared to be hacked
<Lundt> Someone knows how to fix the problem with Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<indus> henry-nicolas1: difficult to say as of now ,alpha 1 is just being released
<ceekays> Folks, does any one know how to 'sudo apt-get' SDE for JDeveloper (ME) for Linux
<dieter> q_: well, there came one (at least with intrepid) ... I am now having problem with postgrsql, but booting the previous kernel works around that problem, you could give it a try (2.6.27-14 is the version I am having my problems with)
<indus> Lundt: whats the problem
<resemblinghuman> indus: can't get his Broadcom 4311 working
<henry-nicolas1> indus: you'r speaking about 9.10, I'm speaking of 9.04's kernel... any plan for the current stable ubuntu ?
<Lundt> Indus: Glad you are asking,    Driver problems, System testing can find Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<ceekays> Folks, does any one know how to 'sudo apt-get install' SDE for JDeveloper (ME) for Linux
<mechdave> Lundt, what is your troubles? just ask your question and someone will answer if they can help
<q_> dieter, okey, now it stopped working, depends on me login/out status in firefox
<Lundt> I need to find a working driver for Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN . I tried ndswrapper , and all the guides out there ..
<Lundt> Nothing seems to work
<indus> Lundt: does it show anything in system>hardware drivers?
<indus> Lundt: are u using jaunty?
<Lundt> Indus: ill check quick
<Lundt> jaunty ?
<indus> henry-nicolas1: yes,iam saying that it might be a while before new kernel is backported
<indus> Lundt: 9.04
<Lundt> Indus: yes i am
<Lundt> Indus: why ?
<indus> Lundt: well,never versions have better hardware support
<q_> how to launch the paket-installer from the terminal?
<swiftarrow> q_ sudo synaptic
<simplexio> q_: sudo apt-get install packagename
<muse> Is there a way of automatically exporting an external harddrive using nfs when it is plugged in?
<Lundt> Okay i can find a driver called "Broadcom STA wireless driver"
<Lundt> It says: "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<mechdave> Lundt, Apparently Broadcom do a Linux driver for that card
<maynards-girl> how do i copy a dvd movie? to like an iso?
<muse> Or a way of running 'sudo exportfs -ra' when the external harddrive is plugged in?
<q_> swiftarrow, simplexio i think I searched for gdebi-gtk :)
<indus> Lundt: hmm cool u need to activate it then, let me see how to
<Lundt> Okay indus thank you very much :)
<Decepticon> you have no mirrors in the middle east?
<joemac> Can anyone tell me why jaunty sets my volume to 0 after every reboot?
<Lundt> I found something here :) http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/broadcom-wireless-driver-activated-but-not-in-use-...-why-719455/
<swiftarrow> Decepticon, nothing in India.  I download from Australia, it's faster than singapore or malaisya
<Decepticon> hmm
<ValentineX> what is unix, is it different from linux?
<indus> Lundt: tell me again exact model of broadcom
<Decepticon> swiftarrow, cool ill give that a try
<Lundt> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<muse> maynards-girl: use brasero, 1:1 copy, change the destination to a .iso file.. not the cdrom drive.
<swiftarrow> ValentineX see http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=unix+and+linux
<ceekays> Folks, does any one know how to 'sudo apt-get install' SDE for JDeveloper (ME) for Linux
<ValentineX> swiftarrow: :-S
<maynards-girl> use, thank you. i will try that
<q_> trying to install a deb (but install-paket is geyed out) I get the following error in the terminal when I open the deb:     gdebi-gtk
<indus> Lundt: uncheck and again tick that broadcom driver from hardware drivers
<swiftarrow> ValentineX, the third and fifth result are good, I think.
<q_> ups: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/GDebi/GDebi.py:228: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Fehler in Zeile 1, Zeichen 137: » « ist kein gültiges Zeichen nach einem »<«-Zeichen; es darf keinen Elementnamen beginnen
<q_>   "</span>")
<Lundt> Uncheck where ?
<indus> Lundt: in system>hardware drivers
<indus> Lundt: try this sudo modprobe -r b43
<Lundt> "Deactivate" ?
<indus> in terminal
<indus> Ya
<indus> Lundt: and again activate
<Lundt> Okay deactivate and then try the command
<indus> kk
<Lundt> Deactivated and activated :)
<Lundt> Then sudo modprobe -r b43
<Lundt> ?
<Lundt> Now it says its in use !! :)
<indus> yeah
<Lundt> ah not anymore :(
<indus> cool :)
<indus> damn :(
<Lundt> Im doing sudo modprobe -r b43 now
<luminoso> when i boot into ubuntu a funny thing happens
<q_> "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/GDebi/GDebi.py:228: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Error in Line 1, Character 137: » « is no valid sign/charakter after »<«-charakter; it may not begin an element name  "</span>")" and "install paket" in the deb installer is greyed out
<indus> Lundt: does it connect
<Lundt> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Lundt> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<luminoso> it shows last image displayed, that is windows shutting down
<indus> Lundt: ya its normal
<q_> luminoso, wow, strange
<Lundt> Indus : THANK YOU , i found some hotspots now :) i love u :i :D
<novice> hey all
<indus> Lundt: its working fine now?
<luminoso> q_, if i boot twice it shows kde shutting down lol
<novice> can any one tell me how to upgrade the kernel of my linux OS ??
<q_> luminoso, what if you disconnect it from power in between?
<indus> Lundt: Warning , it might not work after a reboot, also read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138566&page=2
<jtan325> ceekays: if it's not in the repository or PPA, you'll probably just have to install manuallly
<luminoso> q_, never tested
<Lundt> Indus: i think , the deal is i created a hotspot from a wired pc with "Windows xp" and then i want to connect to it from this ubuntu :) Hope i can get it to work , if not can i wrtie to you again ?
<Lundt> write*
<indus> Lundt: sure but i really have no idea what iam talking about :)
<ValentineX> swiftarrow: thank yo for googling for me i was lazy to do that
<Lundt> Indus: haha okay :) Maybe see u later
<mechdave> indus, do you think the b43 module appears in Lundt's blacklist?
<muse> novice: uname -a
<coenie> can u please tell me how to install xserver-org
<indus> Lundt: maybe it does
<ceekays> Jtan325: I was trying to download manually but it failing
<muse> Is there a way of automatically exporting an external harddrive using nfs when it is plugged in? Or a way of running 'sudo exportfs -ra' when the external harddrive is plugged in?
<coenie> im new to ubunt or linux
<jtan325> ceekays: you mean off of the oracle.com site?
<indus> mechdave: in jaunty things have changed a little /etc/blacklist is now /etc/blacklist.conf
<Lundt> But im pulling out the internet cable now :D
<safsoft> Hi everybody !
<safsoft> I have a printer problem :(
<mechdave> indus, really... I haven't really had a good look around yet :)
<safsoft> the print operation succeed on HP laserjet  P1005, but nothing out from the printer !!
<safsoft>  the printer is detected and installed on ubuntu hardy 8.10
<safsoft> so, what's the problem??
<pellefrank> how do i manually install a library (.so) file?
<jtan325> muse: you mean ntfs?
<indus> mechdave: also i believe its blacklisted in that conf file as older file is deprecated even though it still works
<jtan325> muse: either way, you'll probably just have to edit your /etc/fstab
<ceekays> Jtan325: I got it from http://www.filesland.com/companies/Visual-Paradigm/SDE-for-JDeveloper-ME-for-Linux.html
<muse> no nfs
<Trollkarlen> Anyone know how to disable the overlay anounsment
<muse> I want to use nfs instead of samba
<jtan325> ceekays: http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/products/jdev/index.html
<Trollkarlen> Like when someone gets online in the IM
<novice> muse can you be more verbose ?
<muse> novice: type that into your terminal
<ranf> !software | pellefrank
<indus> mechdave: for example i have pc speaker blacklisted in /etc/...somepath i forgot/blacklist
<ubottu> pellefrank: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Lundt> INdus: Im back  / it will not find the network i created from my windows machine ?
<|> what?
<|> oh
<Sebboh> By what mechanism is ~/.gvfs made unreadable to root?
<indus> Lundt: u said it was working?
<mechdave> indus /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<indus> mechdave: ^_^
<indus> thanks
<novice> muse that  just provide the user name
<Trollkarlen> I want to disable it when im not avalible
<pellefrank> ubottu i have a .so file that i managed to compile but gcc wont find it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> Lundt: read this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138566&page=2
<muse> novice: sorry I didn't read your question well enough :P
<Lundt> indus: i just cheked the blacklist
<Lundt> blacklist b43
<Lundt> blacklist b43legacy
<Lundt> :o
<robin0800> exit
<Lundt> Should i delete it ?
<Mylisto> exit
<Mylisto> goodbbye
<Trollkarlen> Whats it called the overlay that shows upp when you get a mess in your IM ?
<Mylisto> dammmit..not terminal :D
<mechdave> Lundt, just comment out the blacklist b43 with a #
<Trollkarlen> Or when someone gets online
<muse> novice: have you 'sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<novice> Is there any way to upgrade the kernel version ??
<Lundt> like #blacklist b43
<Lundt> #blacklist b43legacy
<mechdave> Lundt, exactly
<Lundt> Not permission :/
<indus> Lundt: ya its not blacklisted as it has a hash #
<Lundt> It says
<coenie> hi i need help changing my resolution
<sacarlson> ﻿novice: if there is a later one in synaptic you can just install it
<coenie> can u please tell me how to install xserver-org
<mechdave> Lundt, if you have a paste of more than 1 line please use a pastebin :)
<Lundt> Pastebin ?
<indus> ehe ya
<Lundt> Sry im askin
<indus> !paste | Lundt
<ubottu> Lundt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<indus> aargh
<Lundt> Okay..
<Lundt> indus: I dont have permisson to change Blacklist.. :/
<indus> Lundt: who asked you to change it?
<Sp00K> Hi!, I'm running ubuntu 8.04 server edition on a VPS however i have german language :| Can anyone help me with changing the locale setting ?
<Lundt> U did , to #
<mechdave> Lundt, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Lundt> #blaclist b43
<indus> Lundt: ya use sudo to get permissions for system files
<mechdave> Lundt, if it already has a # in front of it it is commented out already
<indus> Lundt: use pastebin and post that blacklist file
<Lundt> Indus: the gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf command that popped up a window is different from the etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Lundt> Will do
<q_> tbtroj, are you using an updated 9.04 install?
<mechdave> Lundt, the blacklist.conf file stops modprobe from loading the modules that are listed there, the # effectively makes them invisible to modprobe
<Lundt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/171475/
<qwert666> i`m removing my firefox via synaptic, why is he configuring my second kernel ? ( i have 2 versions )
<indus> Lundt: ya its changed in jaunty ,post .conf file
<q_> tbtroj, (still trying to install truecrypt)
<mechdave> Lundt, It is ok, your b43 module is not listed there
 * indus goes looking for some how to's :)
<indus> mechdave: its listed there
<Lundt> Mechdave: But when i go to modprobe.d/blacklist its there..
<tbtroj> q_, yes, I am.
<Sebboh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/212789 <-- I'm seeing this 'fixed' Hardy bug in Jaunty.
<indus> # replaced by b43 and ssb.
<indus> blacklist bcm43xx
<mechdave> indus, b43?
<tbtroj> q_, did you make sure to download the 32-bit or 64-bit version (whatever your system is)?
<Lundt> so i should now edit to #blacklist bcm43xx
<Lundt> ?
<mechdave> indus, but that is for the legacy module, not for the new b43 driver
<indus> mechdave: are we supposed to blacklist anything here? Iam lost
<mechdave> Lundt, no, that module has been replaced by the b43 module
<Lundt> Indus in modprobe.d there is also a blacklist-bcm43.conf
<indus> Lundt: dont mess with those files
<q_> tbtroj, yes, and the wrong one would give me an Error Status when i try to install it.
<mechdave> indus, I was getting Lundt to make sure the b43 driver is not in the blacklist.conf file
<tbtroj> q_, have you tried both installing via the script (rather than extracting the .deb) and extracting the .deb and using that to install?
<indus> mechdave: ya ok thats correct thannks b43 is new driver
<serpico> hi
<q_> tbtroj, yes
<indus> mechdave: its not in the blacklist is it?
<tbtroj> q_, what happens?
<mechdave> Lundt, now how did you get it working last time?
<ceekays> Jtan325: Thanks, I luv u!!
<Lundt> Indus: okay but inside it is blacklisting bcm43xx,b43,b43legacy,ssb
<q_> tbtroj, it opend the Paket installer and "install paket" is still greyed out
<Lundt> Mechdave: idk
<KingKimi> HI
<jtan325> ceekays: google is your friend
<indus> Lundt: inside where?
<Lundt> Inside blacklist-bcm43.con
<tbtroj> q_, Synaptic is closed? And you don't need to restart your computer?
<KingKimi> i have added 4 rows and 13 colums in workspaces....... but , its not going that workspace.. it just stays on the first row alone.. how to go to other rows ?
<Lundt> blacklist-bcm43.conf*
<user1> hi all
<ceekays> Jtan325: Yeah, it's done much more
<indus> Lundt: nvm for that file
<Lundt> Indus: okay what should i do now
<mechdave> Lundt, Ok remove the b43 and one , from the blacklist-bcm43.conf file
<q_> tbtroj, as far as I can see Yes, but I updated without a restart since than. I might try that later. thx
<Lundt> Mechdave: Indus just told me not to ?
<indus> Lundt: ok o kfollow him
<Lundt> Will do
<tbtroj> q_, maybe try a restart, if you installed a new kernel or something you will need to restart to start using that kernel.
<mechdave> Lundt, Ok hang on...
<indus> mechdave: sorry :)
<q_> tbtroj, k
<indus> lols
<Lundt> Mechdave: cant i just make it #blacklist b43 ?
<indus> mechdave: ya do it
<indus> Lundt: ya do it
<mechdave> indus, if that b43 is present in that file, modprobe won't load it.
<Lundt> Shit i dont got any permission
<Lundt> Send me a terminal command :D
<indus> Lundt: use sudo gedit
<indus> sudo gedit  /etc/...... in terminal
<B|ackPanther> whats the command for displaying time in unix time format ?
<mechdave> Lundt, hang on mate, what we need to do is remove the b43 from the line  blacklist bcm43xx,b43,b43legacy,ssb
<indus> mechdave: any idea why b43 is blacklisted
<mechdave> make it read  blacklist bcm43xx,b43legacy,ssb and under that add a line #blacklist b43
<yangxiao> hi
<Lundt> Mechdave: so now im ready to edit it , i got permisson now :)
<B|ackPanther> I want something that counts the number of seconds since the beginning of time
<B|ackPanther> :)
<mechdave> Lundt, hang on mate, what we need to do is remove the b43 from the line  blacklist bcm43xx,b43,b43legacy,ssb
<mechdave> Lundt, make it read  blacklist bcm43xx,b43legacy,ssb and under that add a line #blacklist b43
<indus> B|ackPanther: for that you need to travel to the beginning of time
<indus> :P
<Lundt> lol :D
<change> help me : i am unable to find /etc/conf.d directory
<echobot> I'd love to change, but... My chocolate-appreciation class meets that night.
<mechdave> B|ackPanther, do you mean epoch?
<indus> Lundt: now run sudo modprobe.d b43
<bullgard4> How to determine what driver  (what loadable kernel module) drives my USB Controller "ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)"?
<B|ackPanther> yes,mechdave
<Lundt> Mechdave: im afraid of screwing something up
<Lundt> Mechdave: send me what should be in Blacklist-bcm43.conf
<B|ackPanther> I have a program that checks modification of files so i want to see if its doing the right thing
<mechdave> Lundt, It will be ok, if it doesn't work we can put it back the way it was
<Lundt> Mechdave: okay send me what i should do/type
<indus> Lundt: sudo modprobe b43
<mechdave> Lundt, pastebin the blacklist-bcm43.conf
<ceekays> Some info: anyone looking for a webcam on a Sony Notebook, try Cheese: sudo apt-get cheese
<indus> sorry
<indus> Lundt: after you finish editing that file
<ceekays> Some info: anyone looking for a webcam on a Sony Notebook, try Cheese: sudo apt-get install cheese
<Lundt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/171478/
<Lundt> Indus: done
<indus> Lundt: now try
<KingKimi> i have added 4 rows and 13 colums in workspaces....... but , its not going that workspace.. it just stays on the first row alone.. how to go to other rows ?
<coenie> hi i am new to ubunt how can i change my screen resolution
<Lundt> Indus: Should i first have done it after i was done editing blacklist bcm43.conf
<Lundt> ?
<indus> Lundt: after editing run it
<KingKimi> coenie, system > preferences
<Lundt> indus: i already runned it.. shit
<Lundt> :(
<indus> Lundt: doesnt matter
<Lundt> Mechdave: are u there ?
<indus> Lundt: run again
<B|ackPanther> thanks anyway. I just bumped into it.
<mechdave> Lundt, yeah, Ok stick a # in front of blacklist b43
<coenie> kinnKimi thanks but i need to install xserver-org
<KingKimi> coenie, select screen resolution if you are using 8.10  , select display in 9.04
<mechdave> Lundt, please don't swear...
<KingKimi> coenie, oh !
<Lundt> Mechdave sorry
<sacarlson> ﻿bullgard4: you might be able to tell by what you see in /var/log/syslog dmesg
<Lundt> Saved
<mechdave> Lundt, indus where are we with the editing operation?
<coenie> kingKimi:  do you know how xserver-org
<indus> Lundt: saved :)
<indus> he just said so
<KingKimi> !xorg > coenie
<ubottu> coenie, please see my private message
<alberto2000> anyone: does it do a big difference using 4gb with ubuntu instead of 2gb?
<Lundt> Mechdave: I have but a # in front of blacklist b43
<akirashinigami> I'm using Ubuntu Netbook Remix on an Asus Eee PC 1000.  Is there a way that I can disable the touchpad while typing?
<indus> alberto2000: be more specific please
<KingKimi>  i have added 4 rows and 13 colums in workspaces....... but , its not going that workspace.. it just stays on the first row alone.. how to go to other rows ?
<senpai> hi
<KingKimi> senpai, Hi
<mechdave> Lundt, indus that is what we want
<Lundt> Mechdave: i can find one wireless network.. but not the one that is running right next to me..
<senpai> can anyone help me
<echobot> I'd love to senpai, but... I prefer to remain an enigma.
<alberto2000> indus: i upgraded to 4gb recently but dont feel a big difference, is it normal or did something go wrong?
<indus> mechdave: he needs to run modprobe again i believe
<sacarlson> ﻿ alberto2000: depends on what software you run that might use it.  run what you normaly run and look what the program top shows you to find if you have much memory left.
<indus> alberto2000: aah you mean ram?
<alberto2000> indus: sure
<coenie> KingKimi oh ok
<Counterspell> Even though I have an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650 with the ATI driver loaded, Compiz performance is still terrible! If I have the Visual Effects to "Normal", there is a huge lag between maximizing and minimizing windows and such.
<mechdave> Lundt, indus righto, hang on do you have ndiswrapper module running?
<Lundt> Mechdave how can i see if i have ?
<change> i tried to install wifi radar in which read me says that i need to creat /etc/conf.d/wifi-radar.conf. file how cani do it
<mechdave> Lundt, indus I need to see what modules are loaded into the kernel on Lundt's machine
<indus> alberto2000: you decode/transcode videos play crisis game at 1 million resolution it will make a difference
<KingKimi>  i have added 4 rows and 13 colums in workspaces....... but , its not going that workspace.. it just stays on the first row alone.. how to go to other rows ?
<q__> tbtroj, reboot did not change anything
<indus> mechdave: hmm somethinh like modinfo
<alberto2000> indus: im a web developer using aptana (java) and firefox with many plugins and 10 tabs open
<Lundt> Mechdave what should i do ?:)
<alberto2000> java always uses the most ram memory
<bluephase> Hi all - does anyone have much experience with Netbeans and Ubuntu?
<q__> who said dillo+gmail was great?
<KingKimi> how do i make an image to appear once when ubuntu is started ?
<change> please answer my question i am asking for the third time i tried to install wifi radar in which read me says that i need to creat /etc/conf.d/wifi-radar.conf. file how cani do it
<indus> alberto2000: are you using 64 bit ubuntu ? else you may not see a difference as 32 bit OS doenst really use all that memory 4gb or more
<alberto2000> bluephase: use aptana instead - if you have probs with netbeans
<mechdave> Lundt, indus I am googling
<alberto2000> indus: no but i run server kernel and ubuntu recognizes 4gb now
<djp> is it ok to mix and match when installing apps? by that i mean, is it ok to install using apt-get one day and say, synaptic package manager the next without any adverse effects?
<Lundt> Mechdave: okay :)
<bluephase> alberto2000: thanks
<bluephase> , but its for a programming course and i have to use netbeans
<indus> alberto2000: aah sorry for my ignorance
<alberto2000> indus: its just that i expected a bigger performance increase
<indus> alberto2000: hmm maybe firefox itself cant use much of that ram
<indus> mechdave: /proc/modules
<alberto2000> bluephase: dont know much about netbeans, but whats the problem?
<KingKimi>  i have added 4 rows and 13 colums in workspaces....... but , its not going that workspace.. it just stays on the first row alone.. how to go to other rows ?
<mechdave> Lundt, indus Ok lsmod will list all running modules, I am going to get you to redirect the output to a file, then I want you to pastebin that file
<coenie> i need to install codecs to listen to my music, i do not have internet at home, how can i get the package's
<indus> hm
<akirashinigami> Hi all, I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Remix, and I was wondering if there is a way that I can disable the touchpad while typing.
<Lundt> Mechdave so i just type ismod and then paste it to pastebin
<indus> coenie: have to download from another pc > use packages.ubuntu.com and search codecs
<bluephase> alberto2000: well i can get the most recent version (6.5) installed and running no proble, but this structures projects differently to 4.1 which is required for my course.  problem is it wont install, i get an error saying it cant find a wizard file?
<coenie> indus: thanx
<mechdave> Lundt, indus Ok type this on the command line --> lsmod > lsmod.txt
<Lundt> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<indus> mechdave: thanks for ccing all your messages?
<mechdave> Lundt, indus then gedit lsmod.txt and paste it in a pastebin
<indus> messages :)
<Lundt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/171490/
<mechdave> indus, no worries, I figured we were both missing messages to Lundt from each other
<alberto2000> bluephase: why dont they all use newest version at your course? :) sorry, dont know how to help you
<indus> mechdave: lol what do you know its the first module
<Lundt> mechdave nothing is in my ismod.txt
<KingKimi>   i have added 4 rows and 13 colums in workspaces....... but , its not going that workspace.. it just stays on the first row alone.. how to go to other rows ?
<indus> mechdave: Lundt:now we need to modprobe i believe
<mike126> I've downloaded the ubuntu cd twice now from 2 different mirrors they both have the same md5 hash and they both are telling me they have errors in 1 file when I perform disc check
<Lundt> INdus: how ?:)
<alberto2000> bluephase: or join #netbeans, theres some people there which may help you
<bluephase> alberto2000: something about the course was started when 4.1 was the standard, so they havent updated the texts for the newer version.  seems daft to me, but its the way they do things.  thanks anyway
<mechdave> Lundt, indus no look at line 41
<bluephase> alberto2000: thanks again
<alberto2000> #netbeans
<Lundt> Mechdave Ndiswrapper
<bullgard4> sacarlson: dmesg shows a line "usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs" but lsmod does not list usbcore nor usbfs. What is wrong in my thoughts?
<indus> mechdave: means what
<Lundt> Mechdave: what now what
<Lundt> '
<q__> KingKimi, what are you doing with 52 workspaces?
<akirashinigami> mike126: i got that same message, but I was able to install Ubuntu okay.  Maybe it'll work anyway?
<mechdave> Lundt, indus oh that sucks, don't worry about it for now
<mike126> akirashinigami: I cannot install, the live CD GUI looks all messed up
<mechdave> Lundt, this will possibly conflict with b43
<KingKimi> q_ :P just to see how it looks with 52 workspaces/// but its even not taking me to second row ...
<Lundt> Mechdave i dont know if i got a problem.. my wireless is working i can find one network.. but not the one i created..
<mechdave> Lundt, indus we need to blacklist ndiswrapper because of potentional conf=licts
<indus> mike126: i suggest you ignore disk check
<q__> KingKimi, using compiz?
<mike126> the only reason I performed disk check was because the install wouldn't work
<indus> mechdave: ya you right, we dont need ndiswrapper probably
<KingKimi> q_ yes , very much
<Lundt> mechdave how ?:)
<indus> mechdave: so ndiswrapper and b43 are 2 different things?
<mike126> the Live CD GUI is messed up and clicking the install icon does nothing
<mechdave> Lundt, indus add the line blacklist ndiswrapper to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<q__> KingKimi, what if you scroll on the desktop one step furthr as the first row?
<akirashinigami> mike126: I think you can access a text-based installer when you start the live-cd.  I think you press one of the F-# keys to access extra options or something like that.  Or maybe that's only with Debian.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: usbcore is not a device on the usb bus is the core of the usb subsystem... usbfs is a virtualfilesystem like proc or sys that you can mount
<NoOneImportant> is there an option to force dbus to use the same socket filename for every session?
<mechdave> indus, Lundt yes, ndiswrapper uses the win drivers
<mike126> it's wierd though.. why would the GUI not work?!
<indus> mechdave: and wraps it around or something huhuhu
<q__> mike126, do you use it from CD or USB stick?
<indus> mike126: what problem do u get with live cd?
<mike126> I have Kubuntu installed at the moment and it almost looks like that's what's causing the problem
<Lundt> Mechdave how do i do so i get permisson
<KingKimi> q__, it sticking to the  first row alone
<mike126> from the CD
<mechdave> indus, yes that is so, sort of wraps up the windows drivers in a compatability layer
<indus> !sudo > Lundt
<ubottu> Lundt, please see my private message
<q__> KingKimi, and when you clock on the 2nd row in the taskbar applet?
<indus> mechdave: cant we just uninstall ndiswrapper
<qwert666> how can i get the output from apt-get install xxx to a file ? simple apt xxx > foo.txt will not work in this case
<mechdave> Lundt, use gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<KingKimi> q__ if i click on the cell "second row , third col" it just jumps to first row third column
<mike126> the live CD the 'example' desktop icon is blank white and the install icon doesn't load up the install process
<mechdave> indus, not yet, I want to make sure this will work b4 we un install anything
<q__> KingKimi, strange :)
<indus> mechdave: kk kk
<Lundt> Mechdave: saved :)
<mechdave> indus, :)
<indus> mechdave: iam a little restless :)
<mike126> anything I have installed on my hard drive right now should not effect the live CD environment though right? this is so confusing -_-
<mechdave> Lundt, Ok hang on for a sec, shall double check your list
<indus> mike126: yes mike it will not
<mike126> hmm
<Lundt> Mechdave the ndswrapper is gone now
<indus> mike126: are you trying to install ubuntu ?
<mike126> yes
<indus> mike126: select first option when live cd loads > did u get to that ?
<Lundt> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lundt> Mechdave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/171494/
<mechdave> Lundt, good, now is it working any better?
<mike126> indus: that option is to try the Live version?
<q__> KingKimi, works for me
<Lundt> Mechdave , I can find 1 network
<Lundt> mechdave but not the one i made from my windows xp machine
<indus> mike126: yeah try ubuntu without any change to your computer , u see that?
<mike126> yeah I'll try that then
<q__> KingKimi, STRG+DOWN does nothing?
<mike126> I was selecting 'install ubuntu' option
<indus> mike126: noooooooo
<q__> KingKimi, STRG+ALT+DOWN
<indus> :)
<Lundt> Mechdave but i just tried from a other pc running win xp it cannot find it eaither
<akirashinigami> Is there a way to disable a laptop touchpad while typing?
<Lundt> either
<KingKimi> q__ how does it work for you ?
<mechdave> Lundt, ndiswrapper is still at line 41
<KingKimi> q__, what is strg ? :(
<mike126> indus: is that broken in this release then?
<Lundt> Mechdave but my wireless is working..
<indus> mike126: no its not :)
<mike126> ...?!
<mike126> :D
<Lundt> mechdave , But i cant find the right network
<KingKimi> q__, what key is strg ?
<mike126> whatever I'll go try it and let you know what happens
<mike126> =D
<indus> mike126: just making sure u select live cd environment
<mike126> ok cool will do
<q__> KingKimi, just as a 4x4 setup would work. strg is ctrl, sry :)
<ranf> KingKimi, Ctrl
<mechdave> Lundt, do  lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<Lundt> mechdave its working..
<indus> Lundt: mechdave:what is working
<Lundt> Mechdave: I can find 1 network , but not the one i made with my wired windows xp
<Lundt> pc
<indus> Lundt: mechdave:so basically your wireless works but cant find the windows one?
<KingKimi> q__, if i press ctrl alt down in 4*4 /.. the screen becomes flat with three workspaces appear as a straight strip :P :P :D
<Lundt> Indus: yes
<Lundt> Indus: But my other computer cant find it either
<indus> Lundt: maybe thats a windows config issue with wireless?
<KingKimi> q__, evne in a  4*4 , i cant go to second row
<mechdave> Lundt, indus Ok was it an adhoc network?
<OB1FoShoB> anyone familiar with outlook and crossover/wine?
<rhsanborn> If anyone here is using the nvidia tool to manage multiple monitors, does it automatically revert to single display settings when you disconnect the second monitor?
<Lundt> Mechdave
<Lundt> Mechdave yes it tis
<indus> Lundt: mechdave:Lundt so does that mean your wireless was working before you came in here for help ???
<Lundt> is'
<KingKimi> is it possible to cchanage the ubuntu startup theme that shows ubuntu logo and a progress bar ?
<Lundt> Indus no
<q__> rhsanborn, on a running system not. restarting i dont know
<indus> Lundt: mechdave:phew thanks
<indus> :)
<Roland123> how to restart vsftpd service without system reboot?
<sekyourbox> how do i disable root?
<Lundt> Indus: At some point i got it to work :) But i kept explaining that i might was working , but i was like u didnt listen :)
<sekyourbox> i enabled it by doing the sudo passwd
<KingKimi> q__, no way to go to second row ?? can you give any commands ?
<ewook> Roland123: /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart perhaps.
<indus> Roland123: sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<progre55> hi people! what is updatedb.mlocat? since I have turned my comp on, it has been consuming cpu resources :)
<Lundt> Mechdave , indus does anyone know how to make a wireless hotspot from a wired computer running windows xp:)
<q__> KingKimi, does not look like you had a problem with commands. I guess something alse is fucked up
<indus> Lundt: indus doesnt know :)
<mechdave> Lundt, indus I want to make sure that ndiswrapper is not running
<chaosphere> sekyourbox: what exactly are you trying to archive? i believt it's impossible to get rid of the root user.
<KingKimi> q__, is ccsm making problem ?
<Roland123> ewook, indus: 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot open config file:restart
<Lundt> Mechdave , okay but will it might do so my wireless will stop working again ?
<q__> KingKimi, no idea
<KingKimi>  is it possible to cchanage the ubuntu startup theme that shows ubuntu logo and a progress bar ?
<ewook> Roland123: did you sudo?
<indus> Roland123: u sure vsftp is installed
<mechdave> Lundt, indus nope, we won't be going near that part
<Roland123> i sudoed, and it's running
<akirashinigami> chaosphere: i think sekyourbox enabled logging in as root, and now wants to disable it again, like it is by default.  I have no idea how to do that, though.
<Lundt> mechdave, okay tell me what to do :)
<dnyy1> Alright, so I gots a problem.  I had Arch installed on my desktop with ext4.  The comp has died, and I'm trying to get all the files from the HD.  Right now I'm running ubuntu 8.10 off a USB stick on my grandma's computer with my HD hooked up, but can't access it because my system "doesn't support ext4."  Whats the best way of getting to my files? :/
<indus> mechdave: Lundt:which part
<mechdave> Lundt, indus type sudo lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<KingKimi> how to to cchanage the ubuntu startup theme that shows ubuntu logo and a progress bar ?
<KingKimi> or any sites that give such themes ?
<sekyourbox> chaosphere, in ubuntu the root user is disabled by default correct? basically i wan to reverse the sudo passwd command...
<Lundt> ndiswrapper           193436  0
<mechdave> Lundt, indus that will search lsmod for ndiswrapper and if it is there it will return it to the command line
<Lundt> mechdave.
<indus> KingKimi: google is a good idea
<KingKimi> indus, ok . i will google.. but methods to replace the exiting ubuntu logo and progress bar ?
<mechdave> Lundt, Ok I think we need to sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<indus> mechdave: Lundt:its loaded but not used by a device so its ok
<chaosphere> sekyourbox: you want to remove root's password?
<indus> mechdave: Lundt:modprobe b43 no?
<KingKimi> is it possible to view this irc channel using firefox ?
<Lundt> mechdave done
<sekyourbox> chaosphere, there wasnt one to begin with...
<mechdave> Lundt, indus I prefer to get rid of it altogether (ndiswrapper)
<RosaNetttt> hi , everybody , is anayone here have an idea about samba??? Thank you
<jumbers> What does Canonical define as a "node" for Landscape?
<mechdave> Lundt, indus type sudo lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<KingKimi> !samba
<chaosphere> sekyourbox: ok i see
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<indus> KingKimi: yes there is a plugin for chat
<Lundt> Mechdave not running :)
<Lundt> mechdave good :)
<mechdave> Lundt, indus bewdy :)
<KingKimi> indus, will you give the name or ask me to google that too ? :(
<mechdave> Lundt, indus ok can you see your network now?
<enovativ> i would like to be able to see my linux desktop on the internet...would VNC be a good choice ?
<sekyourbox> chaosphere, i needed to set it up for something temporarily, but it was "not recommended"..
<indus> mechdave: Lundt:how do u know its not running
<Lundt> mechdave , do u think i have to have a internet wire in the pc that is running hotspot ?
<Lundt> the sudo lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<mechdave> Lundt, I don't know, but it should still work even with rj45 plugged in
<killer__> ??
<Lundt> rj45 +
<Lundt> ?
<indus> mechdave: thanks mechdave
<mechdave> indus, I got Lundt to do a grep
<flintwingel> enovativ: ubuntu has vino-server, a vnc server built in so VNC is a good way - just make sure its secure by using a VPN or tunnel over ssh
<KingKimi> on "What" to google in order to find the way to open this channel in mozilla firefox ?
<RosaNetttt> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<DJones> KingKimi: You can use http://java.freenode.net/ in firefox to access the various channels on freenode, just enter your username and which channel to join
<indus> KingKimi: addons.mozilla.com
<KingKimi> DJones, thankyou !
<mike126> indus: no good
<Lundt> Mechdave: rj45 ?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: dmesg includes a line: "ohci_hcd 0000:00:0f:0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2." Is this produced by my module 'ohci1394'?
<akirashinigami> sekyourbox: you might be able to do it by editing /etc/shadow by hand.  If you replace root's encrypted password with a !, it should work (I think).  Then again, I'm not sure editing /etc/shadow by hand is a good idea.
<indus> mike126: why whats the error
<mechdave> Lundt, indus now I think you have a windows issue :)
<mechdave> Lundt, ethernet cable
<Lundt> Mechdave: im from denmark ;D
<enovativ> flintwingel: thanks !
<Lundt> mechdave so :)
<indus> Lundt: i suggest you restart your windows PC
<Lundt> Mechdave
<mike126> well I don't get an error - it loads up the GUI but the GUI looks all werid - the icons are strange and the windows styling is blue
<dent> hi. due to disk failure my /var/lib/apt/lists/* got corrupted... what are the files needed for? how can I restore them?
<mechdave> Lundt, I'm from Australia
<mike126> + clicking the install icon doesn't do anything
<mike126> so I tried to run ubiquity on the command line
<Lundt> Mechdave: I can find the Ad-hoc network from the pc running the hotspot.
<mike126> error: core dumped
<dent> (apt fails complaining about merge lists something in one of the files there)
<indus> mike126: is your system ok in windows?
<Lundt> mechdave but not from any other
<mechdave> dent, you need to run sudo apt-get update
<sekyourbox> akirashinigami, would it be wise to just leave things alone... the password is secure
<mike126> indus: yeah it's fine I'm runnin gin Kubuntu now
<dent> mechdave: it fails... can I delete them and update then? (they contain garbage)
<indus> indus: which version of ubuntu live cd u using?
<chaosphere> sekyourbox: have a look at your /etc/shadow ('sudo cat /etc/shadow') so there is a a password fpr the root user(first line, second column. starting with $1$...)?
<mike126> latest one I downloaded it from 2 separate mirrors
<mike126> in the UK
<mechdave> Lundt, indus  I think you might have a hotspot problem, maybe get the other windows machine to see it and then go from there
<indus> mike126: which version of ubuntu
<mechdave> dent, I don't know what efect that will have
<mike126> 9.04
<indus> mike126: what speed u burned to cd
<akirashinigami> sekyourbox: I only say it may not be a good idea to edit /etc/shadow by hand because I've never done it, and it's where all the users' passwords are stored, so if you do something really really bad, you may not be able to log in to your system any more.
<Lundt> Mechdave: Do u know how a hotspot i created from windows xp ? or are u only a linux person :D
<mike126> I don't know I did it automatically with K3b
<dent> mechdave: I truncated the file and update passed... let's see what happens. thanks anyway
<indus> mike126: wokay need to burn it at say 8 x speed manual
<indus> mike126: then if it doesnt work, we shall see further
<mike126> that will make a difference?!
<Lundt> Mechdave: Should i try to connect to a hidden network ?
<mike126> lol ok :D
<indus> mike126: yes mike its an operating system cd :)
<Lundt> Mechdave: from ubuntu pc
<mechdave> Lundt, I am only a Linux person, I don't know enough about windows, sorry
<indus> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad
<indus> oops keys
<mechdave> dent, no worries
<sekyourbox> Ubuntu is much easier than windows
<akirashinigami> anyone: Is there a way to disable a laptop touchpad while typing?
<indus> mechdave: u in uk?
<sekyourbox> and it lets you do what you want
<mechdave> Lundt, as long as you own it
<indus> akirashinigami: yes there is
<mechdave> indus, nope, Australia
<indus> let me check wait
<Lundt> Mechdave: i do :)
<Lundt> :D
 * indus likes gold coast
<mechdave> Lundt, connect away my friend :)
<Lundt> MEchdave !!?! i can find it in connect to a hidden wireless . in the dropdown its there :O
<indus> Lundt: mechdave;its working now?
<qwert666> hmm i`m trying to remove firefox but i get a message that it`s running, how can i kill it ? ps aux | grep firefox dont find anything ...
<carl> Hey, when I lock screen, there's no password prompt to unlock it, even though my user has a password, how to I password-protect my screenlock?
<Lundt> >:o
<indus> qwert666: system>administration>system monitor processes kill
<mechdave> Lundt, indus you might have to type in the essid of the network to find it
<chaosphere> sekyourbox: when yes make a backup of /etc/shadow and AFTER THAT edit this file with 'sudo vipw -s'. delete the password (between first and second ':') and put a '*' instead.
<indus> mechdave: information overload :D
<mike126> indus: slowest it can do is 16x
<Lundt> Mechdave: it was in the dropdown. but it doesnt seem to connect. and i double checked the password..
<mechdave> Lundt, indus hidden networks don't have a beacon therefore they can't be seen
<mike126> :/
<chaosphere> sekyourbox: it should look like this then: 'root:*:13049:0:99999:7:'
<mike126> indus: what writing mode should I have it set to?
<Lundt> Mechdave; it keeps popping up with a authentication..
<sekyourbox> thx
<indus> mike126: ok hmm np then burn it at that speed
<indus> mike126: maybe your issue is something else
<mike126> DAO/TAO/RAW ?
<Lundt> Mechdave: when it ask for a pass it automatically types in 6c756e6474
<mechdave> Lundt, the first thing I do is remove all security from network and just try and do a straight connection, then later bring in the security
<akirashinigami> Okay, let me rephrase my question: How do I disable my laptop's touchpad while typing?
<indus> mike126: btw i burnt it at 48 x and it works fine :P
<mechdave> Lundt, replace it with the password
<mike126> indus: should I be using writing mode DAO/TAO/RAW ?
<mike126> which one?!
<mike126> :(
<qwert666> indus: nothing there ... ps aux | grep firefox would show me if it would be soo easy :) i think that some lib is used from firefox and thats why i can`t remove it ...
<swoke> Hello !
<bazhang> mike126, do you have kubuntu already installed and want to switch to gnome?
<indus> qwert666: ok can u log out ?
<mike126> bazhang: old version of kubuntu
<mechdave> indus, we are trying to connect Lundt to a network which is hidden'
<Linuxerson> swoke : hi
<Linuxerson> !!
<bazhang> mike126, which version
<mike126> dunno can't remember
<Linuxerson> swoke : where are you conutry???
<mike126> horny hippo maybe?
<qwert666> indus: yes i have restarted the OS and the same ... i get always the "firefox is already running" info
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in terminal mike126
<mike126> 9.04
<mike126> 8.04
<indus> mechdave: cool  hidden networks
<mike126> rather^
<jimmy_birer> hu
<jimmy_birer> hi
<jimmy_birer> wassup people
<mike126> heavenly hardon
<swoke> Since 9.04, my nautilus->preference->media->software is grey, and I can't add "open autorun prompt" (for a autorun.sh on usb media) Any idea ?
<mechdave> Lundt, how are you going?
<swoke> Linuxerson: France
<bazhang> mike126, you can update kubuntu then add ubuntu-desktop
<indus> mechdave: Lundt: isnt that something which has to be done from wndows?
<mike126> yeah that's gross I'm not updating
<mike126> that's a whole world of pain
<jimmy_birer> ubottu ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> mike126, please stop with the language
<jimmy_birer> ubottu prex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prex
<indus> akirashinigami: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
<indus> will help with ur issue
<mechdave> indus, not when you are trying to connect Ubuntu to the network :)
<mike126> hmm
<mike126> this is strange why the live CD isn't working
<indus> mechdave: so what he needs to do?
<swoke> I need to get this autorun prompt, cause I got a rsync script to backup my hdd on USB disc ! :)
<mike126> well it does work it's just all werid and broken
<indus> mike126: try second option in live cd
<indus> mike126: safe graphics mode
<mechdave> indus, I told him to remove all security on his network so he can confirm that the card is working under Ubuntu
<akirashinigami> thanks indus, I'll try that.
<indus> akirashinigami: you are welcome :)
<mechdave> indus, and then put it all back on again, that will tell us if the card is ok or not
<indus> mechdave: hmm doesnt jaunty sniff for all kinds of wireless
<qwert666> indus: any more clues where should i start to search ?
<qwert666> for the pid that i need to kill*
<indus> qwert666: use top in terminal
<indus> !top
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<qwert666> i`ve used it
<qwert666> :)
<qwert666> nothing there
<qwert666> :/
<indus> ubottu aint that smart :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimmy_birer> lol
<jimmy_birer> i asked him what is prex language
<jimmy_birer> and he didn`t known
<indus> actually he needs to go to refresher school
<indus> qwert666: use pastebin and post top results here
<Linuxerson> pastebin
<mechdave> indus, it can't find a network if there is no beacon or no traffic on it
<indus> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<indus> mechdave: what u mean by beacon?
 * indus i need some tea cigarettes
<manish> any one help me on printer custom page size
<indus> see u in 15 min
<mechdave> indus, the accesspoint will send out an identifying message every now and then (usually timed) and it says "hello I am x network"
<manish> any one help me on printer custom page size
<FunkyDude>  /msg nickserv help
<manish> bot are u there
<manish> any one help me on printer custom page size
<qwert666> indus: http://pastie.caboo.se/private/r1dnbwbdqxvhiglnrvubaa
<manish> any one help me on printer custom page size
<mechdave> manish, try http://127.0.0.1:631 and adjust the printer options
<bazhang> manish, dont repeat so often, if someone knows they will answer
<jimmy_birer> hahah
<jimmy_birer> Ubuntu 9.04 nvidia driver segmentation fault
<jimmy_birer> i love it
<mechdave> !printing | manish
<ubottu> manish: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<qwert666> indus: even lsof dont show any info about firefox ...
<jimmy_birer> !disease | jimmy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disease
<jimmy_birer> hahahahah
<Pici> jimmy_birer: Please don't play with the bot.
<jimmy_birer> murat naber?
<tARrAScH> Hi, Since I upgraded to 9.04 I've got quite a lot of amount of crashes on my system (that is, seeing a black screen for a second, then being logged out). Have other people also complained about it since the release of 9.04?
<jimmy_birer> man its not stable
<tARrAScH> *black screen = typical terminal with text and such.
<mechdave> tARrAScH, what does it say?
<jimmy_birer> cannonical wants to make us to upgrade so they close and clean other repos
<tARrAScH> mechdave - it flashes by so quickly, I can't read it
<nztal> mechdave, wicd is in the repo, it allows connecting to hidden ssid's
<panesar_sandeep> how do i upgrade 8.10 to 9.04 from ubuntu cd??
<erUSUL> panesar_sandeep: only the alternate cd can be used to do upgrade
<jimmy_birer> wow
<mechdave> nztal, I have never got it to work :(
<jimmy_birer> i dont know that
<mur4t> :S
<mur4t> Hi.
<panesar_sandeep> erusul, thank u
<mur4t> frineds
<manish> i try with 127.0.0.1 :631 but still not able to print on cheque paper size
<mechdave> tARrAScH, ok can you log back in again? or does it stay black?
<Kartagis> hello
<tARrAScH> mechdave - it goes "black" (with a lot of text), you get logged out, and I then just log in again
<mechdave> tARrAScH, ok log back in and pastebin the last 100 or so lines of /var/log/messages
<Kartagis> sound goes when I watch a .flv, it comes back when I pause and play. any ideas why?
<mechdave> manish, you had a look in the printer options?
<manish> yes sir
<mechdave> manish, I am sorry but I know no more than that :(
<manish> do you know how to add custom paper size in printer option
<tARrAScH> mechdave - here's a paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/171594/
<mechdave> manish, I don't have a printer installed at the moment, so I can't even step through it with you
<manish> ok no problem
<mechdave> tARrAScH, any program you were running just before the black screen?
<Kartagis> my sound goes away when I watch a .flv, it comes back when I pause and play. any ideas why?
<manish> can u give me one more answer
<mechdave> manish, fire away
<tARrAScH> mechdave - not any particular, just the usual, firefox, rhythmbox and perhaps OO.org
<manish> why linux take us back
<mechdave> manish, I don't understand what you mean?
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  with some drivers/cards (and flash) the programs dont like to 'share' the card. so if flash is playing it takes over the card.. other programs cant play.
<jimmy_birer> i compile the last version of xine.yay!
<manish> after using linux i get printing problem video card problem sound problem
<CosmicChaos> Can somebody assist me? My Xorg crashes (kicking me to gdm) very often, i dont know what is causing that, maybe pidgin, because its just crashign when somebody sends me a message, please help
<tARrAScH> CosmicChaos - I think we got the exact same problem
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis, what can I do?
<jimmy_birer> CosmicChaos, i think this happen because of libpurple when tries to configure or launch an x window
<mechdave> tARrAScH, this may cause it --> May 13 13:47:08 arash-desktop bonobo-activation-server (arash-16684): could not associate with desktop session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-8Pd5KiDxj8: Connection refused
<jimmy_birer> try to downgrade pidgin
<CosmicChaos> jimmy_birer: hmm
<mechdave> tARrAScH, as how to fix it... I don't know :(
<manish> people says linux is good . In which way ?
<CosmicChaos> jimmy_birer: is there a launchpad bug?
<tARrAScH> mechdave - I think I got the same problem as CosmicChaos. Mabybe it's Pidgin causing it all as CosmicChaos says
<Kartagis> manish, it's open source
<jimmy_birer> CosmicChaos, i dont think so
<carl> Hey, I'm trying to enable password protected screen lock, but when I move the mouse after locking the screen I'm not prompted for a password, even though my user has a password, can anyone help?
<sekyourbox> I'm trying to setup sharing in ubuntu... When i try to set up a SMB user account, it wont allow me to setup a password for any made up user.. Should i use an existing account?
<jimmy_birer> this bug is too big to be discovered by most people
<mechdave> manish, Linux is open source, free as in free to do with it as you wish, once you get used to it it is much better than windows although until recently not as user friendly
<Kartagis> sekyourbox, you have to use a system user, then smbpasswd -a thatuser
<sekyourbox> Kartagis, a system user? Im not sure what you mean
<Kartagis> sekyourbox, the users with a home directory
<tARrAScH> CosmicChaos - can you email me a line if you manage to solve your issue?
<sekyourbox> let me try something
<CosmicChaos> tARrAScH: i will stay here until i managed to fix it
<CosmicChaos> jimmy_birer: downgrade is impossible no other versions available
<jimmy_birer> go to packages.ubuntu.com and go to dapper or hardy then search pidgin
<jimmy_birer> download package and install it
<bazhang> jimmy_birer, not good advice
<jimmy_birer> haha
<jimmy_birer> i try to kill installations here :P:P
<bazhang> jimmy_birer, please stop
<jimmy_birer> i have Xubuntu 8.10 with 512 MB ram but it crashes
<jimmy_birer> no
<Leonheart> :P Did someone have rapidshare premium account. Can i borrow for minutes :P
<jimmy_birer> it doesn`t crash
<jimmy_birer> but really slow
<Leonheart> send via query please
<bazhang> !ot > Leonheart
<ubottu> Leonheart, please see my private message
<tARrAScH> bazhang - hm, is there any "natural" way to downgrade one's program?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mechdave> tARrAScH, CosmicChaos I have been using pidgin and no crashes to date, I had a funny thing with BIOS that made my HD go spaz, a 160 Gig HD reporting as a 571 Gig one!
<tARrAScH> mechdave - even with 9.04?
<JuJuBee> I am zip'ing a bunch of files up using zip -r /var/backup/2009-05-13.sql.zip /var/backup/2009-05-13 where the later is a folder. But when I open the archive, the root level is /var then /backup then /2009-05-13. How do I simply add the files to the archive?
<mechdave> tARrAScH, CosmicChaos nope
<mechdave> tARrAScH, CosmicChaos That made it crash with i/o errors
<Leonheart> !ot > bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<Leonheart> !joomla
<ubottu> joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonheart Knock that off
<bazhang> Leonheart, ??
<purvesh> any one know good download manager for ububtu
<tARrAScH> mechdave - well I had no problems until upgrade to 9.04
<bazhang> !info aria | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: Package aria does not exist in jaunty
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> !info aria2
<ubottu> aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (jaunty), package size 1250 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<bazhang> purvesh, aria2
<Leonheart> sup bazhang?
<Leonheart> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<unop> JuJuBee,  cd /var/backup && zip -r 2009-05-13.sql.zip 2009-05-13
<bazhang> Leonheart, please /msg ubottu
<mechdave> tARrAScH, CosmicChaos sorry, yes in 9.04 but not in 8.10
<purvesh> bazhang: what is aria2
<bazhang> purvesh, scroll up
<jondgls> howdy all. anyone having dependancy issues with gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg in Jaunty?
<tbtroj> purvesh, it says: "high speed download utility"
<tARrAScH> mechdave - do you mean no problem on 9.04 but problem on 8.10 :S ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jondgls Have you added any sources manually
<purvesh> bazhang: i want to continue the filed download
<tbtroj> jondgls, I had something like that a while ago and it looked like my repos got messed up some how. Check Software Sources, and make sure the right ones are selected.
<Leonheart> j/k :P
<mechdave> tARrAScH, no I mean I stuffed up and got my versions mixed up... 9.04 is current and I have had problems with current
<purvesh> bazhang: thats why i want to download manager
<Leonheart> howdie
<jondgls> jack_Sparrow: yes I have added repos manually. How do you suggest I repair the sourcelist?
<Jack_Sparrow> jondgls sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tARrAScH> mechdave - so you're experienceing crashes too ?
<mechdave> purvesh, wget can continue downloads
<jondgls> jack_Sparrow: using above cmd/
<jondgls> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jondgls Just repairing the sources.list wont fix your issue now that you have mis-matched software in there
<mechdave> tARrAScH, was, the BIOS was screwy. Since I fixed that everything has been rock solid
<tARrAScH> ok
<purvesh> how to install the wget and want the proper package name
<jondgls> jack_Sparrow: alright then. so I should use "sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list" ?
<tbtroj> jondgls, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please? (Yes, using that command)
<mechdave> purvesh, wget is already installed and you use it from the command line (in a terminal)
<sekyourbox> Is there a way to verify that im sharing this folder, from with in my current OS... smb:/// fails to find any shares...
<ienorand> purvesh: wget is normally preinstalled, package name is wget.
<Jack_Sparrow> jondgls That will give you a link to give to us so we can see how bad your sources.list really is
<sekyourbox> I also tried with a Virtual machine, same thing
<purvesh> mechdave: how to open
<mechdave> purvesh, you are using gnome?
<purvesh> mechdave: ys
<Leonheart> cao
<tbtroj> purvesh, wget http://www.iwant.com/thisfile.tar.gz
<purvesh> mechdave: ubuntu gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> purvesh Which version of Ubuntu
<ienorand> purvesh: e.g. "wget google.com" from terminal
<tbtroj> purvesh, is the basic command.
<mechdave> purvesh, Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<purvesh> mechdave: 8.10
<indus> hi folks
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<indus> !hello > Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow, please see my private message
<indus> :D
<purvesh> mechdave: link is not proper
<JuJuBee> unop: thanks, This is all happening in a php script
<mechdave> purvesh, how do you mean?
<indus> what link
<purvesh> mechdave: i click on the link
<purvesh> mechdave: so page can not be found error
<mechdave> purvesh, try Alt + F2 (should open a run dialogue)
<jondgls> jack_Sparrow: sourcelist here http://paste.ubuntu.com/171604/
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<mechdave> purvesh, Oh you mean the web page is giving you a error 404?
<purvesh> mechdave: ya
<purvesh> mechdave: ok i tried the alt+f2
<mechdave> purvesh, then the file doesn't exist and it can't be downloaded
<purvesh> mechdave:  nothing open i had written wget there
<mechdave> purvesh, type terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> jondgls Adding the debian repos is pretty much the kiss of death..
<indus> !wget
<tbtroj> jondgls, it looks like you are using "stable" and "sid" repositories, lines 74 and 75
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<indus> !get
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about get
<purvesh> mechdave:  there is error missing url
<exp1196> i ai
<indus> exp1196: ai ai yeeah
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian > jondgls
<ubottu> jondgls, please see my private message
<mechdave> purvesh, I think we have our wires crossed... can you please re state your original problem?
<exp1196> oi
<exp1196> oi
<ienorand> mechdave: purvesh: use "gnome-terminal" from the run dialogue...
<Jack_Sparrow> exp1196 Please stop
<sekyourbox> Nevermind, This really gay firewall, that tells you nothing was the issue
<exp1196> not
<sekyourbox> Any suggestions for a firewall?
<mechdave> ienorand, thanks :) I forgot that bit
<Jack_Sparrow> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<purvesh> mechdave: ya  my error in terminal is wget : missing url
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.27-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 61 kB, installed size 436 kB
<tbtroj> jondgls, it also looks like you are using intrepid repos (lines 54 and 55) inside of a jaunty installation, which I assume can't be a good idea.
<ranf> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ienorand> purvesh: then the url you've typed in is wrong, presumably...
<purvesh> mechdave: so what i hav to type at terminal
<mechdave> purvesh, Aha, easy now type in wget -c http://your.url
<eFishy> Hello
<mechdave> purvesh, Aha, easy now type in wget -c http://your.url <-- meaning the url you want to download from
<purvesh> mechdave: ok but how to pause the file
<purvesh> mechdave: bcz that file is 4gb
<tbtroj> purvesh, man wget (look it up ;])
<mechdave> purvesh, you don't, if you want to stop it Ctrl + C will kill the download
<tbtroj> purvesh, there is also a gwget package, which is a GUI for wget.
<purvesh> mechdave: ya gui
<ienorand> purvesh: mechdave: ctrl+z and then command fg to resume might work.
<purvesh> ok
<mechdave> purvesh, in the terminal you can access the manual pages for many of the command line programs by typing man and the program name
<atrofast1> My router has it's DNS set to OpenDNS, and it works fine on all my computers except Ubuntu 9.04. Sometimes it will time out the name resolution, any ideas?
<mechdave> purvesh, no gui for wget that I know of
<Jack_Sparrow> !info gwget
<ubottu> gwget (source: gwget2): GNOME front-end for wget. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 223 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<tbtroj> mechdave, purvesh gwget is the GNOME wget GUI
<mechdave> purvesh, eg: man wget will give you the manual page for wget
<purvesh> mechdave: ok bcz i faced the problem in fire fox my download failed the 3 times
<indus> mechdave: yes gwget is gui for wget
<indus> mechdave: i use it sometimes
<indus> purvesh: mechdave:install from synaptic gwget
<Jack_Sparrow> purvesh sudo apt-get install gwget
<purvesh> ya i installed
<notwist_> my internal mic doesnt work properly, i have a eee 901 and 8.10 netbook edition. please help!
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<cdavis_> I am trying to configure vlan on eth1 and I must be doing something wrong. The interface receives packets but never has any packets transmitted. When I ping something I get 8000 errors of destination unreachable before I can get in a cntrl-c ?
<purvesh> mechdave: wait i see the gwget
<cdavis_> I have my switch configured properly with eth1 set as a tagged port member of vlan 2 and vlan 4
<lunxer> Anyone good with wifi? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1157947
<purvesh> mechdave: hey i got this error in fire fox can i resume by any how this file "iso could not be saved, because the source file could not be read"
<indus> purvesh: what are you trying to download?
<purvesh> mechdave: slackware
<daybreak69> hi, i installed ubuntu and then install nvidia driver and got "low graphic mode", i try to search anywhere but i can't find solution. anyone can help me?
<indus> purvesh: its a problem with the site
<Jack_Sparrow> purvesh You are not using comcast or at&t for your ip are you
<j0ve> I am trying to change the capslock key definition. Putting the xmodmap command in .bashrc changes the terminals, and once I open a terminal the change remains in effect in gnome. But how do I get the change implemented at login to gnome?
<purvesh> mechdave: i want to know it is free na like ubuntu
<indus> purvesh: ya its free
<Jack_Sparrow> j0ve I remapped that darn caps lock
<purvesh> mechdave: so from where i can download
<j0ve> Jack_Sparrow, how do you get the remap at login to gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> j0ve Fixing Caplock Issue System... Pref..Keyboard..Layout ... Select your Keyboard... Other Options... Ctrl Key Position...   Make capslock and additional ctrl
<indus> purvesh: iam indus not mechdave
<purvesh> indus, ok sorry
<indus> purvesh: try downloading it later and also,delete the already downloaded file ,that causes problmes sometimes
<daybreak69> i got "low graphic mode" after i install nvidia drivers, how can i fix it?
<indus> daybreak69: which model card
<daybreak69> 6600GT
<purvesh> indus, ok but i can download the older version 12.11
<indus> daybreak69: system>administration>hardware drivers what it gives
<indus> purvesh: dont know about slackware
<j0ve> Jack_Sparrow, thanks. BTW....in 9.04 that isn't quite how Keyboard looks.
<Jack_Sparrow> purvesh Regardless, it isnt a Ubuntu issue
<purvesh> indus, or in there also the problem
<indus> purvesh: can you ask your question again? i dont know what u requre
<daybreak69> indus: wait a sec, i format the pc where ubuntu installed
<saivin> purvesh: its not slackware channel na... ;)
<dassouki> is there a way i can disable bluetooth on startup ?
<purvesh> ok so i have to quit na
<indus> daybreak69: format hmm why
<daybreak69> indus: because maybe this fix my problem
<vertix> someone suggested to download 9.04 i386 version even for AMD processor. do you know why?
<indus> daybreak69: formatting wont fix anything
<saivin> purvesh: if you dont have ubuntu related question, yes.  don't mind.
<Jack_Sparrow> vertix 386 will run on anything
<purvesh> i just want to know in ubuntu the download manager
<indus> purvesh: aah
<haque> dhello all
<daybreak69> indus: so which way better to install nvidia driver?
<indus> purvesh: use gwget
<purvesh> indus, what
<saivin> purvesh: by the way, unless you have good internet connection consider purchasing one
<purvesh> indus, i had downloaded now
<indus> purvesh: ok so then whats the issue
<vertix> Jack_Sparrow, i see. well, unfortunately or not, but i dloaded AMD. do you see any problem on Athlon?
<Jack_Sparrow> vertix There should not be any issue
<indus> daybreak69: once you install ubuntu , go to system>administration>hardware drivers and enable nvidia
<vertix> Jack_Sparrow, cool, thanx
<purvesh> indus, nothing in this channel i cant talk abt it the other person said
<rostayob> I can't boot ubuntu 9.04 with rEFIt
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<purvesh> indus, if u say then i ask u
<rostayob> on a macbook pro
<indus> ask
<indus> in pm
<rostayob> I've burned the cd like 4 times
<indus> purvesh: private message
<daybreak69> indus: i try it before but it didn't work
<daybreak69> indus: i just got only 800x600 resolution
<rostayob> it just doesn't show the cd option, i'm going crazy lol
<purvesh> indus, wait i talk to u via private msg
<Jack_Sparrow> rostayob Did you get the cd to boot the first menu?
<indus> daybreak69: do one thing , install the driver from synaptic
<rostayob> Jack_Sparrow no I didn't
<vertix> Jack_Sparrow, btw, i was having a hard time booting 8.10 and after a week of doing everything imaginable, was unable to boot it. do you know if some things got fixed in 9.04 vs 8.10 in respect to booting a mixed IDE/SCSI configuration?
<indus> daybreak69: nvidia-glx-173 i believe
<saivin> purvesh, indus: :)
<daybreak69> indus: ok, i will try it now
<Jack_Sparrow> rostayob did you md5 checksum the download or the burn
<Dr_Willis> If having issues burning the cd.. and your pc can boot from a usb flash drive. the Unetbootin tool can help :) no cd burning needed.. make a bootable flash drive
<indus> saivin: yes?
<rostayob> i'll do that now, but I've downloaded the iso two times
<rostayob> let's see
<Dr_Willis> vertix:  i had no issues on my mixxed ide/sata system. I just had to make sure i put grub on the proper hard drive i was booting in bios.
<Jack_Sparrow> vertix As far as I know mixing ide and sata is still an issue on some systems
<kebomix_> guys , check new linux.com :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Willis some machines will filp the boot back and forth between ide and sata so you never know which is the boot drive
<doseryder> how do you use apt-get to upgrade a specific package?
<Jack_Sparrow> doseryder From our repos or from unsupported sites
<kmdm> doseryder: sudo apt-get install package-name (from repos)
<pellefrank> where can i find xcodebuild ?
<rostayob> Jack_Sparrow the checksum is fine
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<doseryder> Jack_Sparrow, from ubuntu repos
<vertix> Dr_Willis, well, i saw a couple more ppl within the last 24 hrs. saying they had the same exact problem I do (unable to mount the / filesyste even though it is clean and in the right place). and someone said 8.10 was "abandoned" because of some kernel issue. that's why I am wondering
 * kmdm points up
<Jack_Sparrow> doseryder use synaptic to get it..
<haque> kfsadlpsaglkfh
<Jack_Sparrow> haque Please dont do that
<doseryder> Jack_Sparrow: maybe you could help me out.  I'm trying to upgrade to the latest gstreamer but the version in the repo is 0.10.18-3 which is fairly old
<bluegoon> Can anyone recommend any good free ebooks on ubuntu?
<haque> ok sory just try
<Jack_Sparrow> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<daybreak69> indus: i try to do what you said, but it still don't work
<doseryder> I'm using Ubuntu 8.03
<indus> daybreak69: u installed so soon??
<daybreak69> yes
<indus> daybreak69: installation takes at least 30 minutes
<Dr_Willis> vertix:  only issue i had was that some times the 'drives' switch - ie: the sata may be sda wne you run the live cd. and it may be sdb when you boot the ide drive..  (the ide drive/sata drive swapps locations depending on which one i booted from in the bios)
<Jack_Sparrow> bluegoon http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<daybreak69> indus: yeah but i start before
<Dr_Willis> vertix:  the only thing i had to do befor was tellthe bios to boot from the other hard drive. Of course with the use of UUID. thatss not supposed tobe an issue any more
<indus> daybreak69: ok now again go to hardware drivers and check driver status
<daybreak69> indus: ok
<indus> daybreak69: what does it say
<daybreak69> indus: disabled
<indus> daybreak69: cool
<indus> daybreak69: enable it :)
<daybreak69> indus: but i try to enable it before and got this low graphic mode
<daybreak69> indus: but i'll try it again >_<
<indus> daybreak69: try it now
<indus> ^_^
<doseryder> Jack_Sparrow, what do yo suggest if I do want to install the latest gstreamer?
<bluegoon> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks alot mate.
<indus> daybreak69: and restart when it asks to
<Jack_Sparrow> doseryder I suggest a full backup
<daybreak69> indus: ok, i restart it now
<vertix> Dr_Willis, are you talking about 9.04 or 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> bluegoon np.. that is a good book
<Dr_Willis> vertix:  ive used that old pc (its a fileserver in the back room) since 6.XX i recall and just had to occasionally tell teh bios what drive toboot after i did a new install.
<daybreak69> indus: it's low graphic mode again >_<
<dassouki> is there a way i can disable bluetooth on startup ?
<Dr_Willis> vertix:  it was one of the first motheboards out that had IDE+SATA both  (yes its old)
<indus> daybreak69: hmm ok do u have onboard graphics?
<indus> daybreak69: did u get any errors?
<daybreak69> indus: nope
<indus> daybreak69: hmm wait
<lat> We have 4 Linux and 3 Win XP computers in our office connected to the Internet via a 3Com gateway. The 4 Linux boxes cannot successfully run a traceroute on our website, Nor can the traceroute utility built into the gateway. But the XP boxes can successfully run a traceroute.  How can this be
<indus> daybreak69: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<daybreak69> indus: ok wait a sec
<axisys> lat: tracepath
<Jack_Sparrow> !find trace
<ubottu> Found: dnstracer, iputils-tracepath, ltrace, strace, traceroute (and 35 others)
<axisys> lat: or type traceroute and hit enter
<ranf> lat,  mtr is nice
<axisys> lat: and follow the suggestion
<daybreak69> indus: i got error there
<Jack_Sparrow> daybreak69 were you shutting down gdm completely to install your drivers
<indus> daybreak69: what error
<daybreak69> indus: it's write: "FATAL: error inserting baterry"
<_PiLoT_> hey everyone i need help
<indus> daybreak69: huh battery
<indus> daybreak69: i dont know what that is
<daybreak69> indus: yeah, it's something strange
<daybreak69> >_<
<daybreak69> Jack_Sparrow: yeah
<linuxman410> _Pilot_ whats the problem
<indus> daybreak69: its a laptop?
<_PiLoT_> ive just got 9.04 and it accepts my icon 225 but i need a app that tells me what im downloading
<daybreak69> indus: nope
<indus> daybreak69: use pastebin and post xorg.conf file here
<_PiLoT_> btw the icon 225 is a mobile broadband dongle
<indus> !paste > daybreak69
<ubottu> daybreak69, please see my private message
<daybreak69> indus: ok
<vertix> Jack_Sparrow, yep, this IDE/SCSI drive swapping drove me nuts for days. Is there a "proper" way to make sure it does not cause problems? Did you have to change your grub map to make sure it works? I also thought using uiid should prevent any problems caused by drive swapping.
<lat> axisys, tracepath doesn't work either.
<axisys> lat: try mtr
<axisys> lat: or sudo apt-get install traceroute
<_PiLoT_> anyone know of an internet traffic meter similar to netmeter for windows
<Jack_Sparrow> vertix I ran a boot partition and had both primary ide and sata pointing to the boot
<vertix> Jack_Sparrow, that's exactly the way I have it, except i have 2 separate /boot partitions, one for each drive. Do you see any problems with it? Someone said yesterday this could be a problem of my box not booting 8.10, which i could not boot to this day
<lat> axisys and ranf, mtr works. Thanks!
<_PiLoT_> anyone know of an internet traffic meter similar to netmeter for windows
<vertix> Jack_Sparrow, another thing, do you know if i need to add initrd.img to grub config make sure it boots?
<_PiLoT_> please
<daybreak69> indus: http://pastebin.com/m3d6603b4
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > _PiLoT_
<ubottu> _PiLoT_, please see my private message
<KingKimi> have 2 workspaces.. but cant move to the next workspace.. it got fixed on the second workspace...... how to make it change to the next ?
<madAdam2> Hey
<Guest33266> does someone know a illegal packet soure?
<Guest46294> wireless not working after editing /etc/network/interfaces file i restarted my system and then undone the changes made earlier even then enable to connect even after restarting
<Jack_Sparrow> vertix I dont know if it will help but I made a script that creates a boot cd that I can use after a windows reinstall that gets me back into my existing ubuntu so I can patch the mbr with dd
<sacarlson> ﻿_PiLoT_: I know nothing of netmeter for windows but wireshark has tools that can measure network usage
<Guest33266> does someone know a illegal packet soure?
<_PiLoT_> sacarlson thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest33266 Please explain or refine your question
<_PiLoT_> is that in the file supposortory
<daybreak69> indus: you saw my xorg.confg?
<KingKimi>  have 2 workspaces.. but cant move to the next workspace.. it got fixed on the second workspace...... how to make it change to the next ?
<mikebeecham> hi..does anyone know if there is a channel for Rhythmbox?  I need some support
<madAdam2> So I formatted my hard drive yesterday, I split it into 3 partions. I formatted one using NTFS and install windows XP. I turned one into swap space. And then the 3rd I formatted with Ext2 and installed Ubuntu. Now when my PC loads I get the option to choose what OS to use. However it automatically selects ubuntu and I want XP to be automatic. Please help?
<Jack_Sparrow> KingKimi ctrl - alt left or right arrow?
<Guest33266> Jack_Sparrow i wanna ask if my sources.lists can contain illegal packet sources
<vertix> Jack_Sparrow, EXACTLY the right idea. that is what i was thinking generally regarding grub: whenever it has to do such lethal things as modifying partitions or boot sectors it MUST do a backup as a default and tell user where it put it or ask where he wants to put it
<KingKimi> Jack_Sparrow, not working :(
<_PiLoT_> btw i am loving the new build of this
<Guest33266> jack_parrow is tat possible?
<edl2203> Good morning everyone someone please help, what's the command for displaying my devices
<indus> mike126: hi
<Guest46294> Jack_sparrow: i tried to install wifi radar for which i need to edit the file mentioned but after editing /etc/network/interface file my network icon notifies device not managed
<indus> mike126: one sec
<KingKimi> edl2203, lspci
<daybreak69> indus: you saw my xorg.conf?
<Dr_Willis> madAdam2:  edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the 'default' value. or cut/paste the windows entry at the bottom of the menu.lst to be befor the Ubuntu listings.
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest33266 Yes, but be warned, and have a full backup.. no sympathy for not having one
<opengyan> hello ! I am on pretty older ubuntu 7.10 . Would like to upgrade to newer one ...1. which one to choose 9.04 or 8.10 2. what is best way to upgrade
<arvind_khadri> edl2203, lspci
<edl2203> thanx
<KingKimi> edl2203, not sure :P
<KingKimi> edl2203, do this  : lspci -vv
<edl2203> right
<madAdam2> So I formatted my hard drive yesterday, I split it into 3 partions. I formatted one using NTFS and install windows XP. I turned one into swap space. And then the 3rd I formatted with Ext2 and installed Ubuntu. Now when my PC loads I get the option to choose what OS to use. However it automatically selects ubuntu and I want XP to be automatic. Please help?
<Dr_Willis> madAdam2:  edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst  --> default         0
<Guest33266> jack_sparrow do you have jabber?
<arvind_khadri> opengyan, 8.10 , upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and then 8.10
<mikebeecham> does anyone know if Rhythmbox can access files over sftp?
<madAdam2> Dr_Willis, is that the only way?
<Dr_Willis> madAdam2:  thats where it reads the default from...
<opengyan> arvind_khadri: thx..so no direct upgrade ..
<madAdam2> And do I edit it in Linux or XP?
<madAdam2> Ubuntu*
<arvind_khadri> opengyan, no
<ikonia> madAdam2: ubuntu
<madAdam2> Kay
<Dr_Willis> madAdam2:  there maybe some gui tools for it.. but in the time it takes to typs this line..i could have the thing edited and saved.
<madAdam2> Will be back in a second
<arvind_khadri> madAdam2, in ubuntu
<madAdam2> What was the default 0 thing about?
<indus> mike126: no nividia reference
<Dr_Willis> madAdam2:  count down the # of menu entries yu have.. GRUB starts at 0. so the 4th item wouldbe #3
<Dr_Willis> madAdam2:  the default menu item it selects.. Logical eh?
<KingKimi> Jack_Sparrow, i enabled rotate cube effect ccsm and it started working... when i disable that effect, its not working .
<bluegoon> Hey, how do i install custom icons for 9.04?
<edl2203> KingKimi, it didn´ t work
<madAdam2> Okay, be back in a second
<_PiLoT_> will wireshark give me a total for each month
<vertix> does anyone know where pidgin puts it logs and if there is a way to change to log directory?
<bluegoon> It seems Gnome Art manager doesnt do anything... must be incompatible.
<Guest46294> Jack_Sparrow: are u getting my problem
<KingKimi> edl2203, its of 2 v ,   Not W
<Oprtz> i want to make a website with a flash video in it, do anybody know an application in ubuntu 9.04 to making website, please name it i will install it, thanks
<Dr_Willis> bluegoon:  odd.. gnome-art works here.. let me try it again
<KingKimi> !html > Oprtz
<ubottu> Oprtz, please see my private message
<opengyan> when i try to run update manager it says : software index is broken
<edl2203> correct
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest33266 I have never needed or used wifi radar
<edl2203> tried that
<Oprtz> KingKimi:  thanks dude
<flintwingel> _PiLoT_: take a look at vnstat, its not very pretty but it will log traffic volume over time
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix opengyan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptfix opengyan
<bluegoon> Dr_Willis: weird..
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix  > opengyan
<ubottu> opengyan, please see my private message
<Guest33266> Jack_sparrow whats that?
<Dr_Willis> bluegoon:  tryingit now.. i dont recall tryingicons in it in ages,,,
<KingKimi> edl2203, did that work ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest33266 not for you
<_PiLoT_> im still pretty new to ubuntu do i get that through terminal or can i use the add and remove apps bit?
<Dr_Willis> bluegoon:  i used the gnomeartng tiil a lot also :)
<edl2203> hold on, Im gonna try caps
<KingKimi> edl2203, no.. its lower case v
<Dr_Willis> bluegoon:  it works - it installed G-flat-svg - I then had to use the theme tool to 'customize' and enable the icon theme
<Guest46294> Jack_Sparrow : ok the issue is not about wifiradar it is about editing /etc/network/interface file
<bluegoon> Dr_Willis: ill try that :)
<flintwingel> _PiLoT_: you can use synaptic to install vnstat. The last time I used vnstat I had to use the terminal to configure it
<edl2203> nothing woerked
<edl2203> worked
<heiko> xubuntu is great
<daybreak69> so, anyone can help me with this low graphic mode? :(
<madAdam2> Dr_Willis, where can I see the numbers?
<madAdam2> Or do I have to like look at it on boot
<nanook> low graphics mode
<_PiLoT_> flintwingel that another thing there was mention i had to change eth1
<nanook> i think i had that prob when i install ubuntu also
<daybreak69> nanook, so what can i do?
<indus> mike126: u there?
<KingKimi> edl2203, pm ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> madAdam2:   count the menu items.. start at 0 work way down.. 0, 1, 2,3   whatever # the menu item is for windows..is the # you want..
<nanook> yanno getting the latest driver didnt do shit for me
<Dr_Willis> madAdam2:  if you get it wrong.. try again. :) no big deal
<madAdam2> Check PM
<Jack_Sparrow> nanook Lose the profanity please
<nanook> ah sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
 * Dr_Willis has his PM's on perment ignore.
<Amarok__> whats the best feed reader out htere
<Jerusalem420> what do i need to do to have a store bought movie DVD to play in my movie player in  Intrepid Ibex ?
<Guest46294> unable to connect to internet after editing /etc/network/interface file
<madAdam2> Okay
<madAdam2> Sorry
<nanook> anyways i got a new monitor, a cheap one, and it worked, daybreak69
<madAdam2> I'll just try with 4th
<indus> Amarok__: feedburner?
<madAdam2> Then I restart yeah and see if it worked?
<KEBA> Amarok__: im using liferea, but thats gtk, for kde there is akregator
<_PiLoT_> i cant find vnstat through synaptic package manager
<nanook> daybreak69: have you tried running xconfig again?
<Dr_Willis> madAdam2:  just try it.. :) its not Rocket-Surgery
<ranf> !info vnstat
<ubottu> vnstat (source: vnstat): console-based network traffic monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (jaunty), package size 36 kB, installed size 196 kB
<erUSUL> !best | Amarok__
<ubottu> Amarok__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<indus> daybreak69: aaah
<KEBA> gimp do not let select me round-corners in the script-fu menu... whats the reason for this?
<indus> daybreak69: i was messaging wrong guy
<nanook> lol
<indus> daybreak69: where do we stand now?
<Jerusalem420> what do i need to do to have a store bought movie DVD to play in my movie player in  8.1?is there a codex or whats the deal?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_PiLoT_> i kinow what it is im just struggling to get it installed
<Jerusalem420> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Guest33266> wich packtet source are illegal
<YaManicKill> is anyone subscribed to ubuntu planet? if so, are you getting 2 posts keep repeating themselves and becoming unread again and again?
<Jack_Sparrow> afk
<daybreak69> indus: it's still low graphics mode :(
<KEBA> Jerusalem420: not 8.1, but 8.10 - the 10 stands for october
<Guest33266> just to make shure that i dont use one exitendly
<daybreak69> indus: i really don't know what to do, i try almost anything
<Guest33266> wich packtet source are illegal
<madAdam2> Dr_Willis, thanks! It's working now <3
<Guest33266> just to make shure that i dont use one exitendly
<KEBA> hm noone with gimp here?
<Dr_Willis> KEBA:  some menu items do not work with Indexed images (like gifs)
<indus> daybreak69: did u try any other method of installing the driver before today?
<_PiLoT_> i dont get vnstat showing up when i search
<KEBA> Dr_Willis: but an export to a .png does not work, too
<daybreak69> indus: yes, i try install it manual, and envy
<armada> I have 2 sound cards one onboard (HDA Intel) and one PCI (XFi) and even though every command says the PCI card is the default it still starts the alsa stream on the onboard soundcard
<Vinceman> what dir is best to put installation files into? /tmp or /usr/, what is the designated dir?
<Dr_Willis> KEBA:  try loading a normal image and see if the item works.
<indus> daybreak69: hmm so you need to remove all traces of that first
<flintwingel> _PiLoT_: have you got the universe & multiverse repositories enabled ?
<daybreak69> indus: it was before i format
<indus> daybreak69: aah then ok
<_PiLoT_> ive got universe i think
<daffidity> hi. I just got some Logitech V10 Usb Speakers and have been trying to get them to work under hardy. I was following the instructions in http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-500208.html but that didnt work. Sound still comes out of my laptop speakers. Help would be appreciated.
<daybreak69> indus: so what you think i should do?
<indus> daybreak69: u using ubuntu 9.04?
<daybreak69> indus: no, i think it's 8
<samokk> daffidity, do you see the usb speakers appearing in pulse audio mixer ?
<KEBA> Dr_Willis: hm, it works with an jpg, too - but i cannot copy`n`paste from firefox
<_PiLoT_> ive got both
<Vinceman> normal users are not allowed to do anything in /usr!
<_PiLoT_> uni and multi
<flintwingel> _PiLoT_: mkae sure both are enabled then click on Reload - search again...
<armada> daffidity: Have you tried using asoundconf?
<_PiLoT_> ok
<KEBA> Dr_Willis: loading via contrl-o works
<daybreak69> indus: you think i should install 9.04?
<_PiLoT_> no i get 4 results and not 1 is vnstat
<daffidity> samokk: yes (I think) When I go to system>preferences > sound, I have a "usb audio" option. Selecting that gives me an error message
<indus> daybreak69: which one u have?
<Dr_Willis> KEBA:  you are making very little sence tome.
<daybreak69> indus: 8.04
<indus> daybreak69: ya thats good too
<indus> daybreak69: its better actually :)
<technologov> hi all !
<KEBA> Dr_Willis: what?
<technologov> Is there any python library for remote OS control and file copy ? (i.e. like SSH/SCP)
<daybreak69> indus: so what can be the problem? >:
<indus> daybreak69: tell me which drivers does hardware drivers list? are ther more than 1?
<Dr_Willis> KEBA:  i stated that some menu items only work with Non-indexed color images.. after that you totally lost me in your comments.
<_PiLoT_> that guy that does pharscape.org has an app but i dont know how to get that either
<flintwingel> _PiLoT_: what version of ubuntu? what show up when you search for vnstat?
<daybreak69> indus: no, there is only nvidia driver there
<samokk> technologov, python-paramiko
<daybreak69> indus: and it's enabled now
<KEBA> Dr_Willis: hm
<technologov> samokk: ty, will look at it.
<indus> daybreak69: and u still in low graphics mode howdo u know that
<samokk> technologov, you can also take a look at Fabric
<_PiLoT_> ive got jaunty 9.04 and there tsclient vino vinagre and something else
<KEBA> Dr_Willis: ah now i understand what you mean, i missunderstand you, sorry... but well: it works now
<samokk> technologov, http://www.nongnu.org/fab/
<daybreak69> indus: because when i log in its says its low graphics mode
<Guest33266> wich packtet source are illegal
<Guest33266> just to make shure that i dont use one exitendly
<Oprtz> i want to make a website with a flash video in it, do anybody know an application in ubuntu 9.04 to making website, please name it i will install it, thanks
<indus> daybreak69: open synaptic and tell me which nvidia-glx-drivers u have
<daybreak69> indus: okay wait a sec
<daybreak69> indus: it says nvidia-glx-new
<indus> daybreak69: nvidia-glx-new thats all ?
<daybreak69> indus: yeah
<Guest33266> wich packtet source are illegal
<Guest33266> just to make shure that i dont use one exitendly
<indus> no nvidia glx 173 177 etc?
<flintwingel> _PiLoT_: not sure what's happening but those are vnc related tools! Try opening a terminal session and type "sudo apt-get install vnstat"
<indus> daybreak69: can u check what version it is
<daybreak69> indus: it's says 169.12
<_PiLoT_> i just thort there may be an app within ubuntu that can tell me my speeds and totls from the indernet
<Jerusalem420> jack that dvd url fixed me up. thanks a lot.
<indus> daybreak69: aah hardy yes
<Issa> Hello, anyone can suggest to me a very light and neat gui desktop for ubuntu server ? (I don't want gnome or kde)
<indus> daybreak69: ok its installed i believe
<indus> daybreak69: 1 sec
<daybreak69> indus: ok
<west_> gnome
<Dr_Willis> Issa:   it depedns on your needs.  jwm + rox is about as light as one can get.
<flintwingel> _PiLoT_: System Monitor will give you network rate and total data volume but only for your current session
<tbtroj> Issa, Xfce, Fluxbox, LXDE
<indus> daybreak69: can u do ctl-alt-backspace
<daybreak69> indus: ok
<daybreak69> indus: still low resolution
<indus> daybreak69: it says starting in low graphics mode?
<daybreak69> indus: no
<daybreak69> indus: but it's seems like it is
<daybreak69> indus: because of the low resolution
<flintwingel> daybreak69, indus: have you tried xrandr to see what the system thinks the monitor is capable of - tell me to shut up if you've done this already :)
<indus> daybreak69:glxinfo | grep rendering
<Issa> Dr_Willis, tbtroj thanks .. I am running ubuntu server on virtualbox so I can develop using linux server in windows. so I need to have "scrollable" command line terminal and perhaps can run more than one terminal at a time, and save memory at the same time, so a light Desktop can provide that, but I want to choose the best. Xfce is not as light as the others I suppose, I tried fluxbox before, what do you think of the rest in comparison?
<Lakota> is there a better driver for ATI 200m integrated video then what ubuntu 9.04 installs by default. last time I installed catalyst on this it crashed my system and had to reinstall and I dont know how to install from ati's web site,,, im a noob and can only get .deb files to run at moment :)
<indus> flintwingel: no you can go on flint cos i havent tried it
<daybreak69> indus: it's writing some strange stuff
<indus> daybreak69: ya tell me that strange stuff
<daybreak69> indus: Xlib: extemsion "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tbtroj> Issa, Fluxbox (and the other *box WMs (Openbox, Blackbox, etc.) are all very light-weight.
<indus> daybreak69: aah damn it
<Issa> tbtroj, thanks a lot :)
<indus> daybreak69: in hardware drivers disable and again enable nvidia
<daybreak69> indus: ok
<crdlb> Lakota: no, there are no alternative drivers for jaunty (there is fglrx, aka catalyst, for intrepid and below though)
<flintwingel> daybreak69: if you type in xrandr it will tell you all the video modes the system thinks the monitor can do
<indus> flintwingel: he has no 3d rendering
<Vxn> Ultra newbie question right here. Do I need to unmount a partition to modify it with gparted?
<indus> Vxn: yes
<erUSUL> Vxn: yes
<daybreak69> indus: do that
<indus> :)
<indus> now ctl-alt -backspace
<daybreak69> indus: ok
<Lakota> ok , will there be in the future, or do I have any other options with this?
<daybreak69> still low resolution
<flintwingel> indus: sorry, my misunderstanding - I thought he was having problem getting a high resolution of his screen
<indus> did display restart?
<indus> flintwingel: i wish :)
<daybreak69> indus: yes
<indus> daybreak69:glxinfo | grep rendering
<ketilwaa> Does someone here know where the Firefox extension webfav saves its URLs? And if it actually saves anythin at all without its recommended package "netbook-launcher"? (I'm researching if that extension can work with another app.)
<_PiLoT_> flintwingel id s there anything with a nicer ui
<Vxn> indus: I'm going to be modifying my single partition with windows on it, into two partitions, one for windows, one for ubuntu. If I unmount the partition, will that cause the current live ubuntu instance to shut down?
<indus> daybreak69: restart pc now
<crdlb> Lakota: only if ATI changes their mind (which is highly unlikely), but the radeon driver will improve with time
<daybreak69> indus: still same stuff
<indus> daybreak69: didnt u get notification to restart??
<indus> daybreak69: ????
<daybreak69> indus: ok i will restart
<indus> daybreak69: ok
<indus> daybreak69: hmm why u still online? :) restart
<daybreak69> indus: i'm in other pc
<indus> daybreak69: also
<iamleneko> hi everybody
<Lakota> ok thanks,  question then , the driver currently running is open source? meaning linux users will be able to rewrite code and improve?
<daybreak69> indus: the pc with unbutu is another pc
<indus> daybreak69: hey sorry i didnt think of that :)
<indus> daybreak69: its restarting?
<daybreak69> indus: yeah
<iamleneko> is someone know if there is some commands to have extended info about the ram  ?
<indus> daybreak69: hope it works
<daybreak69> indus: maybe it's because it's connected with VGA?
<Vxn> Looking for help installing; wondering if I unmount the one partition on my HD, so I can resize to fit ubuntu on, will the unmounting cause my current live instance of ubuntu to shut down?
<daybreak69> indus: damn, it's show the message of low graphics mode again :(
<Vxn> Also, how much space should I give this install?
<Linux-User> hi there terminal don't wanna clean history commands.... i've write: history -c
<Linux-User> but when opena a new one histrory is there
<Linux-User> can somebody help me?
<Linux-User> thankz
<sacarlson> ﻿ iamleneko: top will break down the amount that each proccess use.
<daybreak69> indus: still low graphics mode :(
<Dr_Willis> Linux-User:  so your history is just 'history -c' ? so?
<mzz> Vxn: "the one partition" being a windows partition you have mounted while running ubuntu from the livecd?
<iamleneko> i mean which type of ram hardware it is
<iamleneko> if it is 800 ddr2 etc...
<Vxn> mzz: Aye, it's a windows partition. I intend to resize it so I can dual boot
<flintwingel> _PiLoT_: sorry, I don't know of anything else that will count traffic and remember the numbers between restarts
<mzz> Vxn: that'll work
<sacarlson> ﻿ iamleneko: to get a hardware list try lspci
<indus> daybreak69: phone
<Vxn> mzz: So I'm fine to unmount it and resize it while using this live instance?
<Linux-User> Dr_Willis i do it but when i open a new one history are inside..
<daybreak69> indus: huh?
<mzz> Vxn: if the "live instance" is running from a livecd: sure
<iamleneko> it give info about pci hardware i don't see anything about ram in it
<Vxn> mzz: Aye mate, it is. Cheers for your help.
<Linux-User> Dr_Willis can i find a file to delete for clean history?
<mzz> Vxn: if the "live instance" is running from an image on that one partition: not so much :)
<Vxn> mzz: I get you mate =3  It's on a liveCD, so I'll try resizing the partition now.
<Vxn> Wish me luck, eh?
<sacarlson> ﻿ iamleneko: seems to give some on mine RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)
<SimoneB> "cp somedirectory/* ." does not copy the hidden files (those starting with .) that are in somedirectory, how do i do it?
<chaosphere> mzz: Hi! You are the one who helped me out of my problems with that partition that didn't use the whole disk space, aren't you? Just wanted to say thank you! Worked good with resize2fs. The Backup was not neccessary ;)
<iamleneko> i think i have found the solution
<iamleneko> dmidecode
<normie_> hello people
<Linux-User> Dr_Willis i delete history but if i open terminal history is there...
<mzz> yay
<indus> daybreak69: hi
<normie_> i have a strange problem.....i lost my proprietary drives for my wireless
<daybreak69> indus: ?
<indus> daybreak69: what was that about vga?
<aftertaf> Linux-User: cant you juste delete your ~/.bash_history   ?
<daybreak69> indus: that the card connected to monitor with vga cable
<ranf> SimoneB, "cp -a "
<Linux-User> aftertaf thx
<aftertaf> :)
<indus> daybreak69: whats wrong with that
<SimoneB> ranf: trying it, thanks
<daybreak69> indus: i don't know, i thinked maybe it's do the problem
<indus> daybreak69: it has nothing with it
<daybreak69> indus: ok
<indus> daybreak69: even if u dont connect monitor it will load graphics driver isnt it
<indus> daybreak69: it will say no display found etc
<Linux-User> aftertaf how can i do it?
<Dr_Willis> Linux-User:  and why is this a proplem? You can disable the history if you want some how....
<normie_> anyone?
<daybreak69> indus: ok... so what can be the problem? >:
<indus> daybreak69: ok let me search more now 5 min
<indus> please :)
<daybreak69> indus: ok
<aftertaf> Linux-User: rm ~/.bash_history
<nmvictor> normie_:hmhmmm,whats up?
<aftertaf> but why?
<realsifo> hello
<Linux-User> Dr_Willis i wanna delete history 'couse i'm doing a clean backup of ubuntu with remastersys
<normie_> i have a strange problem.....i lost my proprietary drives for my wireless
<Dr_Willis> Linux-User:  then delete the history file - Like its going to hurt tohave a 1 line history file?
<Linux-User> aftertaf sure, thanks, :) ps but i can delete only history of terminal or what?
<normie_> when i go to hardware drivers i can only install nvidia drivers
<nmvictor> normie_:it woild help to reinstall them,dont you think?
<gener1c> willis lol
<Pedlar> Hows it goin
<Linux-User> Dr_Willis sorry?? what means?
<normie_> nmvictor_: yep but i reinstalled my laptop but now it doesnt detect my wireless
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  did you try out the separate xscreens yesterday?
<Dr_Willis> Linux-User:  if you delete the history file from a terminal..when you close the terminal..it saves the history file again....
<Linux-User> Dr_Willis yep
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  yes. I found no reason to use them vs.. Twinview
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  right same here :)
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  ive not seen any problems in twinview :)  but we are just idiots :P heh heh...
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   lol
<nmvictor> normie_,what drivers were they?
<daybreak69> indus: maybe it's some bug on 8.04 and i need to install 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  yep.. some times people in here.. amaze ne.
<indus> daybreak69: not  bug but well, its good to try newer versions
<Pedlar> Anyone in here familliar with iptables, and route? Having some issues with the internal ip leaking overtop of the external ip, but its non-consistent.
<Linux-User> Dr_Willis and aftertaf thanks all good with  rm ~/.bash_history
<Issa> tbtroj, how do I access blackbox after I install it on ubuntu server? I downloaded and rebooted, it didn't go there automatically! typeing "blackbox" in terminal only resulted in: "bt::Display: failed to open display ''
<indus> daybreak69: i have nvidia and it does give me some issues sometimes but mostly renabling it works
<erUSUL> Issa: try startx
<normie_> nmvictor_: the bcm drivers if i'm not mistaken. it used to work fine with 8.10
<Dr_Willis> Linux-User:  untill you close a terminal again. :)
<Ubuntuse> Hello!
<daybreak69> indus: >:
<Baz00> Hi there!
<normie_> nmvictor_: i even tried to reinstall 8.10 but still no drivers
<indus> daybreak69: remove the nvidia-glx-new package completely
<indus> daybreak69: completely including config files
<Ubuntuse> There's anyone that can help me with Dansguardian and my Ubuntu Server?
<daybreak69> indus: ok, wait a sec
<indus> daybreak69: reinstall i think it should work
<careta> hello
<indus> daybreak69: remove 'completely'
<daybreak69> indus: actually i try it before i format and it don't work
<Issa> erUSUL, thanks :) I think it's starting, but all I see so far is black page! I also have installed fluxbox and openbox, how would I choose which to start?
<indus> daybreak69: install it then enable from hardware drivers
<careta> i installed 9.04 on my laptop which has 5.1 sound (hda-intel). after messing with alsa-base.conf, i'm finally able to get sound, but it only detects 2 channels. what should i do?
<nmvictor> normie_:have you tried reinstalling the drivers in juanty?check with your update manager if the drivers are listed in the update list
<daybreak69> indus: ok i'll try it now
<joosu> ok the question as follows, how to delete all but most recent versions of packages in /var/apt/cache/archives?
<indus> joosu: manually go there and do it?
<Ubuntuse> help please
<kaens> Issa: assuming you're using something like gdm, you need to make a file in /usr/share/xsessions i think, perhaps /usr/local/share/xsessions
<erUSUL> Issa: that depneds on hwat you specify in ~/.xinitrc file... also you may want to install xdm so you can log graphically
<batisteo> How to find the GUILE-CONFIG package ?? I can't find in the repos…
<Issa> erUSUL, oh blackbox is started, but still need to know how to choose between the different *box WMs
<joosu> indus: oh there are so many packages...
<indus> :0
<omnomnOMINOUS> Hi all! Simple question: I'm using Firefox 3 on Ubuntu Jaunty. I have acroread installed, but I *don't* want it to open my pdfs in my browser. How do I stop it from doing so?
<normie_> nmvictor_: there is a checkmark by proprietary drivers for devices
<indus> joosu: ya difficult and dont touch them
<Baz00> I'm trying to shorten that bash command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/171642/ Any help ?
<Issa> erUSUL, what is the .xinitrc for
<joosu> indus: i thought maybe there is a script to do that, but if not then sure i do it this way
<erUSUL> Issa: it specifys what programs run when you run startx
<indus> joosu: try maybe options in synaptic but i not sure now
<joosu> indus: since apt-get seems to understand what version isi the newest in cache, i think that?s only cache though
<skullhacks> <html> <head> <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8"> <meta name="GENERATOR" content="Ubuntu 9.04"> <title>Juego educativo</title> </head> <body bgcolor="red" background=images/background.jpg> <center><h1>To start playing click <a href=1mission.html>here<h1></center> </body> </html>
<pronoy> i get a green line and decoloration when i play avi in vlc. How to sort this problem
<Issa> erUSUL, oh great, thanks.
<erUSUL> Issa: you can put there what WM you want
<coz_> out of curiosity... is there any way to edit the gtk_calendar  theme?
<indus> joosu: ya thats cache but not sure how cache works
<erUSUL> Issa: and other programs to launch
<nmvictor> checkmark?whats that?
<Ubuntuse> help please
<pronoy> i get a green line and decoloration when i play avi in vlc. How to sort this problem
<crdlb> coz_: what is that?
<_PiLoT_> no im lost now
<indus> Ubuntuse: tell me what help u need
<Issa> erUSUL, what is the difference between this then and /etc/rc.local ?
<pronoy> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Ozan> :P
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, have u tried turning off compiz effecs?
<Leonheart> Thanks for kicking me out!
<coz_> crdlb,   there is the gtk-calendar  on gnome that comes up  on certain applications  one in particular is cairodock that calls on gtk-calendar
<_PiLoT_> !bmon
<Ubuntuse> Thank you... I'm having problems with Ubuntu Server and Dansguardian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmon
<indus> daybreak69: status?
<erUSUL> Issa: rc.local is run qhen the computer boots... things on xinitrc are only run when you run startx
<indus> daybreak69: restart is a must
<erUSUL> Issa: man startx
<indus> daybreak69: also,tell me result of lspci
<Issa> erUSUL, ok cool! but I don't see the file .xinitrc, do I have to create it?
<Issa> erUSUL, ok
<coz_> crdlb,   http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/GtkCalendar.html
<Leonheart> Ubuntu - linux for human being? I dont see humanity side >:(
<erUSUL> Issa: yes if you want to costumize it
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: you mean i'll have to disable compiz everytime i see a movie ?
<sacarlson> ﻿indus: ﻿daybreak69: if you guys figure this out I would like to know too.  I also run 8.04 with nvidia only thing I got to work is the open nv driver so far.
<Hymnosis> lol
<crdlb> coz_: so you just mean the GtkCalendar widget? it normally just uses your gtk theme and colors, but a theme could special-case it
<normie_> nmvictor_: sorry i mean it is selected
<vertix> does anyone know where pidgin keeps its logs on liveCD?
<normie_> nmvictor_: but i still only get the nvidia drivers
<indus> sacarlson: i had nvidia 7600 gt on hardy worked great
<coz_> crdlb,  ah I thought so
<joosu> indus: there should be autoclean but thats not it , it deletest all but newest in cache, i would like to keep always the latest that i have in that directory..not cache
<mib_j2swj2yv> Hey guys i got a question that some noobs are having trouble hwo do i make a keyboard shortcut for emotying in the trash bin? on the new ubuntu
<ketilwaa> Is there an IRC channel for Ubuntu netbook remix?
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, to be honest im very drunk right now, but i recall that solving graphical issues b4, yeah
<indus> joosu: how about autoremove?
<Issa> erUSUL, does rc.local run as root at boot?
<erUSUL> Issa: yes
<vertix> that was: where pidgin keeps its logs when RUN from liveCD
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: great :) can you point me to a link that might have a solution ?
<_PiLoT_> ive ried bmon but it wont tell me a total
<erUSUL> Issa: you can not run startx from rc.local if that's what you are thinking...
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, what are you using to play the avi's?
<erUSUL> Issa: if you want to log in graphically install xdm
<S34l-Clvbb3r> vlc?
<nmvictor> normie_:maybe you need to get rid of nivdia drivers temporarly for the sake of the propr.... one.the once you get the other enabled you can get the nivda one back
<mib_j2swj2yv> Hey guys i got a question that some noobs are having trouble hwo do i make a keyboard shortcut for emotying in the trash bin? on the new ubuntu
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: yes
<sacarlson> ﻿indus: it's a no go for me same as above.  I think it's a monitor comunication problem not so much the card. GeForce 6100 nForce 405
<Leonheart> Pronoy : bug. Linux=free=buggy
<Ubuntuse> The server is sending the internet access but DG isn't filtering the content, i'm new in linux and I failed to check what is wrong
<indus> sacarlson: i too had 6100
<indus> sacarlson: onboard then i added pci e
<simoncpu> aaaaargh
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, try turning off effects and playing.. see if thatsolves the issue
<indus> sacarlson: both worked
<pronoy> Leonheart: you lost me there
<simoncpu> there it goes again, my screen suddenly goes dark
<simoncpu> it
<g33k_g1rl> have there been many questions about making Win7 RC1 and Ubuntu play nicely together?
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, if yes, we can take it from there
<Issa> erUSUL, ok thanks :)
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, k?
<simoncpu> it's as if ubuntu is expecting to display a prompt
<Dr_Willis> g33k_g1rl:  i have no problems with the 2 of them.
<indus> sacarlson: my point is> even if display is not connected, it should load the 3d drivers for nvidia
<sacarlson> ﻿indus: ya but mine is with a samsung sycmaster 932 that's the real problem
<simoncpu> but there's no prompt
<erUSUL> Issa: no problem
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: can we turn off the effects using ccsm ?
<_PiLoT_> hey ive just tried to run hsoconnect and it gave me Failed to execute child process "python2.4" (No such file or directory)
<simoncpu> and ubuntu seems to wait for the prompt to "undarken" it
<_PiLoT_> any ideas whats wrong
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r:or using the terminal only ?
<indus> sacarlson: come on man , i have syncmaster 955 17 inch almost same
<Hymnosis> greetings
<indus> sacarlson: no?
<simoncpu> do you guys know how to undarken the screen?
<indus> sacarlson: whats a 932
<normie_> nmvictor_: well there is no other driver in the list...only nvidia....that is the strange part...cause the bcm driver was there
<sacarlson> ﻿indus: ya do you use the sqare plug or the old vga plug?
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, just go into Appearance, and under the effecs tab, change to read "none"
<Leonheart> Where brat juss10
<indus> sacarlson: square analof to dvi
<normie_> nmvictor_: i even installed it and it worked. but i wanted to reinstall ubuntu again and now it is gone
<indus> sacarlson: but also regular works if i use onboard vga
<sacarlson> ﻿indus: ya that's what I've been told the dvi works every time
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: i think that'll wreck my hardware drivers...because as of now none of the options is selected
<g33k_g1rl> I am running an ubuntu server, with a windows share -- on the office WinXP machines, the winShare works just fine, but on the new Win7 machine, I don't seem to have write or execute permissions
<Leonheart> Even he have ubotu or op flag. He like a bot, dont have humanity
<nmvictor> mib_j2swj2yv:i dont know if their exist another way but if you got yourself ubuntu tweak then you will be  able to do that
<sacarlson> ﻿indus: oh ok then what version of the nvidia did or are you using?
<bazhang> !ot > Leonheart
<ubottu> Leonheart, please see my private message
<indus> sacarlson: u mean u have nvidia loaded but no resolutin?
<bazhang> Leonheart, stop it
<simoncpu> aha
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, what hardware areyou running?
<simoncpu> ubuntu seems to trigger my monitor's power saving function
<simoncpu> wtf?
<sacarlson> ﻿indus: no works find with the nv driver just not with the propriatary
<mib_j2swj2yv> Hey guys i got a question that some noobs are having trouble hwo do i make a keyboard shortcut for emotying in the trash bin? on the new ubuntu
<indus> sacarlson: back in hardy i used 169.... something buy
<Lakota> is there channel to discus the fglrx ati driver support?
<mypapit_fowl> yeah simoncpu, wtf too
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: vga specifically 8600gt nvidia 177
<erUSUL> g33k_g1rl: ask in #ubuntu-server or #samba channels... better help for that kind of issues ...
<indus> sacarlson: but i never got it working with restricted drivers , always direct with synaptic
<g33k_g1rl> erUSUL: thanks, will do
<indus> daybreak69: are u there??
<sacarlson> ﻿indus: oh ok I got that already then you used the open nv I think
<indus> i have to go now
<_PiLoT_> ive just tried to start hsoconnect but it tells me "Failed to execute child process "python2.4" (No such file or directory)"
<_PiLoT_> whats thius mean
<indus> indus: no nvidia-glx-new
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, 177 is std, so deselcting and reselecting wont be an issue
<erUSUL> _PiLoT_: pythin 2.4 is not installed on your system ?
<pronoy> erUSUL: ok wierd instance....what if i add shutdown -h now to rc.local  how to get out of this issue ?
<_PiLoT_> i have 2.6
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, turn off effects and see if video improves
<indus> sacarlson: after that i restart thats all
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: hang on
<Laban> While on the subject of nvidia cards; Mine (9500GT) stretches the TV-image out over the edges of my TV, making the stuff on the edges disappear. Anyone know how to fix this?
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, if yes = file bug report
<nmvictor> normie_:you got to locate it at the terminal and see if they exist in your system,if  you know their names you could typ at the terminal locate <drivername>|less and see the output,maybe they are installed except they were disabld by nivdia.try that then tp
<indus> sacarlson: i gtg ill be online in 15 min from home
<Laban> Does it regardless of resolution.
<indus> bye
<Laban> ...and it's not the TV.
<sacarlson> ﻿indus: ok I'll I think I tried that but thanks see ya later.
<erUSUL> pronoy: from a livecd ? booting into recovery mode ?
<nmvictor> normie_:...then type q to return to the prompt
<pronoy> erUSUL: I SEE
<mib_j2swj2yv> Hey guys i got a question that some noobs are having trouble hwo do i make a keyboard shortcut for emotying in the trash bin? on the new ubuntu
<mib_j2swj2yv> emptying
<Vinceman> if you're a regular user and make a dir in root it's in your users dir, even if you use sudo, so how do you make something for all users.. you have to logon as root then.. it's different from being a user and using root!
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: as i said, this screwed emerald and the whole effects....i think my drivers are deselected man......
<Vinceman> nobody wants to help me :'(
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: and that screwed awn too
<erUSUL> Vinceman:  if you're a regular user and make a dir in root it's in your users dir, <<< error parsing this can you rephrase ?
<aftertaf> or you can sudo chmod your folder Vinceman
<aftertaf> man chmod to see how to manage rights
<Vinceman> oh let me try that aftertaf
<aftertaf> :)
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, yes that will disable all of those, as they rely on compiz
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, but did your video improve?
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: gimme a min.....
<Vinceman> aftertaf: the installation file already has -rwxr-xr-x
<flintwingel> _PiLoT_:  i think gkrellm might be able to do what you're after, but with a better interface. I've just tried it on a wireless interface and it remembers traffic counts over disconnect & reboot so it should work for modem
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: no success
<aftertaf> so its readable for all and full access for the user that created it and
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: same issue
<aftertaf> Vinceman: what do you want to achieve?
<Vinceman> erUSUL, I guess it just didn't make the dir, I was confused with the instal dir
<Vinceman> just install Seamonkey
<_PiLoT_> gkrellm
<_PiLoT_> thank you spo much
<aftertaf> and if you apt-get install it ?
<Vinceman> why would an installation file need mod 777?
<Vinceman> aftertaf?
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, at least we have eliminated compiz as the cause ;)
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: hehe......yeah :)
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, ok, you know how to get it back again right?
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: yeah no problem
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, cos im going to have to leave you soonish, as its 7am here and im quite drunk :p
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: no problem man
<aftertaf> Vinceman: youve downlaoaded an installation file for seamonkey....? What type? a tarball, a deb ?
<S34l-Clvbb3r> pronoy, ok, well sorry that didnt narrow down the prob, but Gl man ;)
<Vinceman> tar.gz
<mib_j2swj2yv> Hey guys i got a question that some noobs are having trouble hwo do i make a keyboard shortcut for emotying in the trash bin? on the new ubuntu
<pronoy> S34l-Clvbb3r: thanks..gl with catching up with soberity :)
<aftertaf> Vinceman: so why not use apt-get to install a package instead ?
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install seamonkey
<Vinceman> will I get the latest version?
<chuck_> pronoy, what happens when you try to play the file with a different player
<aftertaf> i think so
<_PiLoT_> downloading now
<aftertaf> latest enough to be recent :)
<_PiLoT_> and it works your a star
<Vinceman> aftertaf, well because it said in the seamonkey browser itself that a newer version was available and downloadable as tarball
<aftertaf> or you extract the tarball : tar xvzf yourfile.tar.gz
<aftertaf> and you run the install file with sudo....? what does the README say ?
<Vinceman> what's different from apt-get install and running ./seamonkey-installer?
<aftertaf> apt will download the ubuntu package and install it automatically
<Vinceman> I get: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 18 not upgraded.
<aftertaf> the tarball is basically the (not 100% accurate) source code and a script to compile it yourself
<aftertaf> Vinceman: type sudo apt-get -f install
<aftertaf> or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Vinceman> I already am at Jaunty now
<sandeep_> hi everyone
<mikebeecham> guys I wonder if you could help me:  I've been running SFTP for a while now and , today, wanted to try Rhythmbox.  When I found out it could not stream music over SFTP someone on that channel suggested I remove the gstreamer plugin for gnome-vfs.  I did this and now cannot access my SFTP at all, even through Nautilus.  Can someone please help me restore accessibility to SFTP?
<Vinceman> aftertaf: doesn't dist-upgrade upgrade your whole OS
<Vinceman> ?
<sandeep_> is there anyone who has created AMI from scratch
<aftertaf> not exactly.....
<aftertaf> you can always reply 'N' :)
<yoshi_> hi everyone: got a question about gnome: i made a custom dekstop of  collors and themes and application bar and so on for the people of administration. But there are 30 people in the admionistration. Do i have to build every dekstop by hand or can i just replicate ( copy) something over in every one their home dir ?
<john> Hey people! I've been trying to get linux working well for about a week now. With every installation (I have tried Xubuntu, Ubuntu (9.04 and 8.04), Kubutnu (9.04 and 8.04)) the flash videos on youtube or other flash sites are juddering, and any 3D game I install (through the repositories) runs abismally (I usually test with torcs even on lowest graphics settings) next to 3d games on windows (I run quake 3 in high detail no problems
<john> ). I also think all of the desktop effects are slower than they should be. Could anyone help me?
<aftertaf> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aftertaf> :)
<sipior> mikebeecham: why not simply reinstall the gnome-vfs gstreamer plugin?
<chuck_> mikebeecham, Did you reinstall the gstreamer plugin
<aftertaf> i'm gone :)
<Vinceman> cu thx bye
<yoshi_> sorry
<mikebeecham> sipior: chuck_yes....and rebooted
<Vinceman> latest fashion says beards are ok again
<mikebeecham> I can see my SFTP icon within 'network' but cannot access it
<bazhang> !ot > Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> yoshi_:  you are overlooking the 'save as...' button in the theme config tool > :)  save it somewhere.. you could then copy it  to whever the system wide themes are at.
<sipior> mikebeecham: how did you remove and restore the plugin?
<mikebeecham> Unable to mount location "times out when logging in"
<mikebeecham> through synaptics sipior
<Dr_Willis> yoshi_:  and yes the theme configs are stored somewhere inthe users home dirs.. I dont know where.
<sipior> mikebeecham: can you reach the host via sftp from the terminal?
<mib_5h5fna82> Hey guys i got a question that some noobs are having trouble hwo do i make a keyboard shortcut for emotying in the trash bin? on the new ubuntu
<mikebeecham> sipior: now you've lost me...I'm a fairly new-ish linux user
<mib_5h5fna82> I want a shortcut to empty teh trashbin like a keyboard shortcut
<yoshi_> Dr.willis thanks will try
<mib_5h5fna82> is this posible?
<sipior> mikebeecham: if you open a terminal, can you reach the machine via "sftp <remote ftp server hostname>"?
<Vinceman> how would you compile tarballs?
<mikebeecham> sipior: I alt-F2 and typed: sftp://xx.x.x.xxx/
<mikebeecham> nothing
<Vinceman> doesn't the installation file accompanied by it take care of it?
<mikebeecham> both times timed out when logging in
<Vinceman> or do you need the programming program to compile?
<Piet> Vinceman: you don't compile tarballs.
<flintwingel> Vinceman: tarballs are usually the source code for an application that needs to be manually compiled & installed
<troopperi> mib_5h5fna82: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560
<code-shah> hey guys, what is usbserial and how do I use it? I have a usb wirless modem that I am trying to get to work
<poyarzund> hi everyone
<sipior> mikebeecham: can you try "sftp -v <username>@<hostname>"?
<Linuxerson> poyarzund :  ^^
<nmvictor> payarzund:hi
<J_A_X> hey ppl, anyone of you have a firemv card? mine doesn't want to do dual head properly.  I can shut off each screen individually, but when I try to do "xrandr --output DVI-1 --right-of DVI-0
<J_A_X>  my screens don't extend the desktop
<Piet> code-shah: you only take help from guys, not girls?
<J_A_X> they still clone, but there's a space on the side that the mouse can go to
<Linuxerson> sftp -v mickey@bzq-84-109-139-95.red.bezeqint.net
<code-shah> Piet, :) both :)
<poyarzund> I need some help going back to the native openooffice (go-oo.org) in 9.04
<code-shah> Hey guys & gals,. :)
<Linuxerson> hi
<Vinceman> instead of automatically
<Vinceman> so when would you manually do it instead of automatically?
<mikebeecham> sipior: I did this: sftp -v mike@mikebeecham.local
<mikebeecham> nothing
<Piet> code-shah: :) usbserial is normally nothing but a serial connection via a usb cable.
<mhall119|work> mikebeecham: does your server provide sftp?
<zstep> s
<sipior> mikebeecham: can you reach mikebeecham.local at all? ping? ssh?
<erUSUL> code-shah: usbserial is a kernel driver for usb to serial converters some 3g modems offer a usbserial interface to computers
<mikebeecham> mhall119|work: it's just my mac mini downstairs, and it's been working until some numpty on the rhythmbox channel told me to uninstall something
<flintwingel> Vinceman: the "easy" way to install applications is using synaptic and the repositories. If the app you want isn't in a respositry then you may need to compile & install manually
<code-shah> Piet, cool... I think mine is not loaded hmm - sudo modprobe usbserial says not loaded.
<john> is it possible for the radeon 9200 to work well in linux?
<mib_5h5fna82> Hey guys i got a question that some noobs are having trouble hwo do i make a keyboard shortcut for emotying in the trash bin? on the new ubuntu
<Piet> code-shah: but there can be some cables which contain small chips to make them proprietary to possibly allow their vendors to make more money since those ar enon-standard.
<mikebeecham> sipior: nothing happened when I entered that
<sipior> mikebeecham: entered what?
<mikebeecham> sftp -v mike@(ip address)
<mikebeecham> within terminal it just says "connection to (ip address) port 22
<mikebeecham> and nothing else
<john> is it possible for a computer with an ATI radeon 9200 to work  in linux anywhere near as well as in windows xp? All my flash/3D games/graphics are sloooooooow on linux :(
<Vxn> Sorry folks, having more problems. Trying to resize windows partition to fit ubuntu onto my HD. I know I have about 50 gigs free on the drive, but gparted tells me I the drive is completely full. Before I unmounted the drive, it showed the free space. Any ideas?
<sipior> mikebeecham: can you try "ping <ip address>", and then "ssh <ip address> -l <username>"
<Piet> code-shah: which modem are you trying to connect to?
<chuck_> Vinceman, Am a little confused you downloaded a tar file of a program you want to install
<mhall119|work> mikebeecham: does ssh work?
<mikebeecham> sipior: I've just tried pining and thats fine...sec on the ssh
<code-shah> piet, i thik i just found some instructions on ubuntuforums - im going to try them
<KnePiG-> Yo
<mikebeecham> waiting
<tommacco> john: try getting a linux driver directly from ati
<john> can anyone help? I've been trying to migrate to linux for a week now
<francesco_> Hello there. I have a question. I need to optimize the space in my HDD. Is there any utility like 'defrag' in Ubuntu/Linux that I can use?
<mikebeecham> sipior: nothing is happening here
<john> the propriatary driver?
<ralmar> Hey guys. I installed the kubuntu-desktop package over my Ubuntu (gnome) 9.04 installation a few weeks ago. A couple days ago I noticed the bootup splashscreen said "Kubuntu" instead of "Ubuntu" so I used the " sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so" command and changed the default artwork from kubuntu to Ubuntu. However today when I booted up I saw the Kubuntu splashscreen again. And after entering that same command in terminal I saw that the
<ralmar> UBUNTU artwork was set as default so I dont understand why the Kubuntu one loaded up. Any ideas? Thanks
<apot> my nautilus thumbnails are all the document loading clock png. anyone know what i might do to change this?
<sipior> mikebeecham: if you're logged into the mac mini, can you connect using sftp to localhost? (sftp <user>@localhost)
<Piet> code-shah: good luck
<mhall119|work> ralmar: you have to update the initramfs
<code-shah> :)
<john> tommacco: i've been told that's no use with the radeon 9200 cos it's too old..
<john> i'll try it tho
<mikebeecham> mhall119|work: I've never had to set up ssh before, but Ubuntu has always named the conection sftp
<code-shah> darnit, I did apt-get install udev-extras., when I plug in the usb modem it is apparently supposed to mount as zerocd device
<crdlb> john: don't bother
<francesco_>  Hello there. I have a question. I need to optimize the space in my HDD. Is there any utility like 'defrag' in Ubuntu/Linux that I can use?
<mhall119|work> mikebeecham: sftp is FTP over an SSH connection
<ralmar> mhall119|work, sorry, I dont know what that is or how to do it...
<mhall119|work> ralmar: apt-get install startup-manager
<john> crdlb: don't bother installing the driver or migrating :)
<YaManicKill> can i very quickly get someone to say my name..i'm just testing something out
<mhall119|work> that will let you change the boot splash, and rebuild your initramfs for you
<crdlb> john: the former :)
<Vxn> YaManicKill:
<Vxn> How's that?
<YaManicKill> Vxn: perfect :) thanks
<Vxn> =]\
<mikebeecham> mhall119|work: ok cool...well it's been working up until about half an hour ago...I can see the Mac Mini icon within 'network' on Ubuntu, but when I double-click it, I cant access anything.  The only thing that changed is that I uninstalled the gmstreamer plugin for gnomevfs, then reinstalled it
<ralmar> mhall119|work,  it seems that package doesnt exist with that name...
<francesco_>  Hello there. I have a question. I need to optimize the space in my HDD. Is there any utility like 'defrag' in Ubuntu/Linux that I can use?
<mhall119|work> ralmar: startupmanager then?
<sladen> ralmar: sudo update-initramfs
<dooner> francesco_, define optimize?
<crdlb> john: the linux version of flash is just slow in general, and the radeon driver is not very good at 3d (though that will improve eventually ...)
<mikebeecham> mhall119|work: if I right click on the icon and choose 'permissions' I can see "the permissions of "Sftp" could not be determined"
<Vxn> I need a hand with repartitioning. I know I have 50gigs of free space on my drive, but since I unmounted the disk, it isn't showing the free space. Any ideas?
<mhall119|work> ralmar: or, from the command line just run: sudo update-initramfs
<Vxn> I'm installying 9.04 hopefully
<arvind_khadri> francesco_, gparted
<john> crdlb: right.... so this is it for my linux experience with this computer?
<crdlb> john: did you turn compiz off?
<francesco_> dooner: My PC seems very slow. I need to erase some "crap". What can I do? Does exist something like 'defrag' or 'scandisk' undel Linux?
<crdlb> john: how would I know that? :)
<francesco_> gparted?
<Dr_Willis> francesco_:  one rarely needs to defrag ext2/3 filesystems..  I have never had to in 10+ years
<john> crdlb: :P
<ralmar> mhall119|work,  yeah I just ran that.. now what? It should be a ton of parameters/options...
<ralmar> thanks btw
<john> crdlb: yeah compiz is off
<arvind_khadri> francesco_, linux fs never fragment
<grawity> francesco_: Generally, you don't _need_ to defgrament ext2/ext3. As for scandisk, it's called 'fsck' in Unix.
<john> crdlb: grr ok well at least i know which graphics card to get if i upgrade ever :)
<sipior> arvind_khadri: well, that's not true...
<mhall119|work> ralmar: sorry, "sudo initramfs -k all"
<grawity> arvind_khadri: They _do_ fragment. Only that happens less often than, say, on FAT32.
<sladen> ralmar: simpler than that;  sudo update-usplash-theme ubuntu  will do all the pieces
<francesco_> Ok, How can I erase temporary files that I don't need? How can I look for the files that I don't need?
<indus> hi
<platius> Vxn;   You might see what the latest Parted Magic finds   http://partedmagic.com/  if you haven't already
<Dr_Willis> francesco_:  extra stuff thats not running.. wont slow down your linux box. :) things that are running.. might.
<Piet> francesco_: ext3 file systems becomes slow when they are very full. free up some room if that is the case
<mhall119|work> francesco_: uninstalling things won't necessarily make Ubuntu run faster
<indus> sacarlson: hi
<arvind_khadri> sipior, compared to Win fs , we can neglect the amount
<Vxn> platius: I'm running on a live CD, will that work with a live instance?
<indus> sacarlson: did he solve that nvidia issue?
<francesco_> Dr_Willis: Do you mean spyware?
<arvind_khadri> grawity, ya
<sipior> arvind_khadri: most of the time, yes.
<Dr_Willis> francesco_:  Huh?
<mhall119|work> francesco_: no spyware for Ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> sipior, and as in usual cases fsck runs after 28 boots or so, that defrag is removed if any
<dooner> francesco_, we don't have that yet either :)
<flintwingel> arvind_khadri:  unless you get up to >90% full of your FS
<francesco_> What are these things running that could make my OS slower?
<platius> Vxn;   You would boot into the parted magic cd and if you can repartion then reboot into live CD. A lot of work though.
<ienorand> francesco_: It is normally not "crap" that slows down ubuntu, but rather some specific program which eats memory, faulty drivers or something like that.
<VCoolio> francesco_: run 'top' in terminal or open system monitor to check what's eating cpu
<mhall119|work> francesco_: could be any number of things.  Might not even be running programs.  What do you mean when you say it runs slow?
<mikebeecham> sipior: is that a command to type into the mac terminal
<sipior> arvind_khadri: fsck does not defrag filesystems.
<Vxn> platius: True, I don't think it's usually this difficult to resize a windows partition. Do you know of any other way?
<sacarlson> ﻿indus: no I just installed what you said but I still come up with the nv driver.  I guess I still have to edit the Xorg.conf
<ienorand> francesco_: when did it start "running slow", what are you running now?
<ranf> Vxn, the installer does this
<francesco_> mhall119|work: I mean that mozilla has become a little shower noe.
<arvind_khadri> sipior, ok
<john> crdlb: so how would i get to a place where flash videos ran at good speeds?
<ralmar> mhall119|work, sladen Thanks. That startupmanager looks sweet. Nice streamlined options
<daybreak69> indus: yeah, i'm here. i'm just installed 9.04
<mhall119|work> francesco_: if it's just mozilla, it could be an extension consuming too much memory
<john> crdlb: more ram?
<francesco_> When I try to watch videos in Youtube.
<mhall119|work> does it get better if you close Mozilla and reopen it?
<indus> daybreak69: heya
<john> crdlb: more compatible graphics card?
<daybreak69> indus: i will install now the driver again
<sipior> mikebeecham: yes.
<Piet> francesco_: start by clearing up your browser cache
<daybreak69> indus: hope it's will work
<remoteCTRL1> how can i actually view the contents of an open ssl server certificate?
<mhall119|work> ralmar: no problem
<mikebeecham> ok...sec
<francesco_> I don't know. My PC is a little old. That could be the problem.
<indus> daybreak69: :) me too
<remoteCTRL1> how can i actually view the contents of an open ssl server certificate? human readable i mean..?
<armada> franceso_: do you have any flash support libs installed?
<crdlb> john: an alternate reality where adobe made a good flash player for linux
<mhall119|work> remoteCTRL1: on Ubuntu?
<jway> is there a way to write to another user in a terminal - that does not send information about the sender? "write" does send info..
<ienorand> francesco_: mozilla is slow compared to...?
<Vxn> ranf: The problem is that the installer isn't showing up the 50 gigs of free space on my disk
<remoteCTRL1> mhall119|work: aye
<francesco_> armada: Don't know.
<platius> Vxn;   not sure why the live cd doesn't work.   I have had success using the parted magic cd in different types of situations
<armada> francesco_: use this: sudo apt-get remove --purge libflashsupport flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<mib_5h5fna82> Hey guys i got a question that some noobs are having trouble hwo do i make a keyboard shortcut for emotying in the trash bin? on the new ubuntu
<francesco_> ienorand: Mozilla is slow now compared to the past.
<mhall119|work> remoteCTRL1: I think openssl can print the contents in a terminal window, not sure what flags
<john> crdlb: grrrr stubid adobe. In the uk i watch tv online through flash
<Shaun> too late now, but does anyone know if its possible to pair a modern logitech mouse to its dongle in linux...they have no connect buttons and rely on software only for win/osx to pair...
<john> crdlb: thanks for helping
<remoteCTRL1> mhall119|work: errr... man pages then, thanks*g*
<Piet> francesco_: if clearing the cache helps, then decrease the chache size to keep the speed improved.
<francesco_> armada: Probably if I have an old computer I shouldn't update my OS. What do you think?
<mhall119|work> remoteCTRL1: man pages are your friend
<ienorand> francesco_: are you on 64bit?
<armada> francesco_: how old? in MHz?
<mhall119|work> francesco_: depends on the upgrade
<francesco_> I have a Pentium IV AMD.
<Vxn> platius: Ah. I can use parted magic as a live cd though?
<francesco_> 2 GHz.
<mhall119|work> that's not old
<mikebeecham> sipior: yes, sftp on the mac works fine...I was able to log in
<hector__> hi people i get this message when i start up the message says, Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxx-xxx-xx does not exist
<mikebeecham> so issue is with Ubuntu somewhere
<dooner> Shaun, i've never had an issues with any of my logitechs just plain working.  Is it bluetooth?
<hector__> does anyone know how to fix this?
<mhall119|work> francesco_: I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 on a P4 1.6GHz
<flintwingel> Vxn: did windows shut down cleanly last time you used it? are you using compression on the windows partition?
<Shaun> dooner: nope, just 2.4GHz
<Piet> francesco_: "pentium" is an intel product line, either you have that or a product by amd
<francesco_> mhall119|work: Do you always update your OS when you can?
<ranf> Vxn, 50G free on NTFS partition or unpartitioned space?
<mikebeecham> ahhhh sipior
<sipior> mikebeecham: is your mini running the os x firewall? can you verify that incoming ssh connections are permitted?
<mhall119|work> francesco_: yes
<Mazugrazus> hi
<mikebeecham> logging into sftp on mac, seems to have sorted the linux
<platius> Vxn;   never done that so I don't know.
<francesco_> mhall119|work: Does it cause you problems?
<Vxn> flintwingel: Yeah, it did shut down cleanly, and no compression as far as I know. It stopped showing the free NTFS space when I unmounted it
<mhall119|work> francesco_: sometimes, but not often
<kara> hello, can anyone help me, got a question on setting up ubuntu9.04
<armada> francesco_: did that command remove any libs?
<Vxn> ranf: It's free space on an NTFS partition
<mikebeecham> sipior: thanks SO much for your help!
<francesco_> armada: I didn't try.
<Mazugrazus> guys could you tell me how to create rule with iPtables? if i get ping i need to respond only if it comes from local network ?
<mhall119|work> upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 changed my drivers around, and I had to change some setting to get 3d performance back to where it should be
<sipior> mikebeecham: glad you have it working
<francesco_> What are these libs that I should remove?
<dooner> Shaun, hmm both my wireless laser with dongle, and my little travel laser mouse,just worked?  have you tried it? do you get anything in dmesg showing it being detected ?
<mikebeecham> sipior: me too...can I assume that it will auto mount on boot up?
<Piet> kara: nobody can tell until you asked that question
<armada> francesco_: try it, those packages have been notorious for making firefox unstable
<Shaun> dooner: same, they're usually paired already, but not this time...i did have a bluetooth set but got sick of the weird issues that developed, like not connecting on boot every time, double keying after sleep, losing connectivity after bluez updates, kbluetooth not supporting the new bluez anywhere near as good as gnomes applet
<bmorris> Whats the ubuntu package to connect to a postgres db?
<francesco_> Repeat me the command please armada.
<hector__> hi people i get this message when i start up the message says, Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxx-xxx-xx does not exist
<armada> francesco_: sudo apt-get remove --purge libflashsupport flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<Mazugrazus> anyone?
<bmorris> ah right psql
<kara> i want to encrypt my ubuntu with dualboot vista, in partition-dialog on ubuntu install i have to edit partitions manually? i cant get to the lvm-physically container for encryption dialog? howto do this?
<sipior> mikebeecham: well, there's nothing extra to mount, really. it's just transferring files via ssh. you should certainly test your system to verify that the setup survives a reboot, however.
<Shaun> dooner: yeah my vx nano laptop mouse worked out of the box, this mx1100 didnt..dmesg detected it and set it up as a mouse, but i had to go to windows to pair it to the dongle, was quite annoying
<flintwingel> kara: this may help http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_dm_crypt_luks
<daybreak69> indus: damn, it's still low graphics mode!! >_<
<indus> daybreak69: hehe
<francesco_> armada: I have another problem you could help me with. I have some problems with some PDF files. Some big PDF files are very hard to open, when I do, Ubuntu gets very slow. What could it be?
<Wolfman2000> Morning.  I just did an aptitude update, and I noticed something strnage in the current status: 1 update, 806 new [+13].  Are there 806 new packages or just 13 new?
<indus> daybreak69: have u installed the drivers?
<sacarlson> ﻿Mazugrazus: did you look at firestarter  it might make it easyer to figure out.  if it won't set it up perfect maybe just modifiy it from there.
<kara> thx flintwingel , i will take a look
<Shockrates> hello
<daybreak69> indus: yeah
<Shockrates> does anyone know how to use vdownmix plugin for alsa? (downmixer)
<indus> daybreak69: hardware drivers status?
<Mazugrazus> sacarlson:  where to luck?
<francesco_> Could those pdf files be damaged?
<armada> francesco_: I wouldn't know, never had any problems with PDF files
<daybreak69> indus: wait a sec
<hector__> hi can anyone help me?
<bobsaccamano> hi..my external usb drive is not being detected by ubuntu..it was working fine until a while ago..
<daybreak69> indus: "This driver is activate and in use"
<bengl> i'm trying to run "find . -name *.jpg" but a bunch of subdirectories have french accented characters and whatnot, and find is breaking on those, any ideas?
<indus> ya coo;
<indus> cool
<francesco_> I've downloaded them from the internet. They are big, and it seems that Ubuntu gets slower when it tries to load them. What do you think?
<indus> glxinfo | grep rendering
<daybreak69> indus: same stuff as before
<indus> Section "Module"
<indus> 	Load	"glx"
<indus> EndSection
<indus> can u try add this to xorg
<redwood> how to set up shared folder with ubuntu running inside virtualbox with xp as host system
<redwood> ?
<indus> daybreak69: Section "Module"
<indus> 	Load	"glx"
<indus> EndSection
<daybreak69> indus: just edit the xorg file?
<ranf> Vxn, you need to shrink that NTFS partition. The installer can do this
<zeks> hi! did anyone get constant crashes of video and audio players on 9.04 ?
<indus> daybreak69: probably wont work but worth a try
<francesco_> They are manuals of something I am interested in. These manuals have been scanned and converted into these pdf files. Some of them are very slow to load. Could they be damaged?
<Dr_Willis> redwood:  virtualbox has a 'shared' directory feature. you can enable in the configs. then load the guest addations, and mount the 'shared directory'
<Vxn> ranf: I'm going to give it another go mate, I'll get back to you if it doesn't happen
<indus> daybreak69: i think u didnt restart pc after installing nvidia??
<Dr_Willis> redwood:  check the virtualbox docs. or one of themany web sites that discusss it.
<daybreak69> indus: this lines is already there
<indus> hmm cool
<daybreak69> indus: also the driver i install is version 190
<indus> daybreak69: 180 u mean
<daybreak69> indus: yeah, sorry
<zeks> my audio seem to be crashing every 5 minutes or so.... it gets screeching and onto really fatforward then crashes
<zeks> fast*
<indus> daybreak69: so its still giving missing glx?
<daybreak69> indus: yeah
<daybreak69> indus: it's seems like it dosn't seems the card
<indus> daybreak69: problem with card/?
<indus> daybreak69: works in windows?
<daybreak69> indus: yeah...
<_PiLoT_> has anyone found out a way to get rid oi the orange safegaurd error while using mobile broadband?
<daybreak69> indus: this card never do problems to me
<indus> use pastebin and tell me mmm  wait
<allexxx> μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος downloading απο το youtube, χωρίς έξτρα μηχανές?             thanks
<indus> paste lsmod
<daybreak69> what is lsmod?
<apostle> how do I reclaim unused memory....I have 8 gigs and free -m saids that 4 gigs is being used
<RPS> Hello Guys, I'm in the process of upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 and I got a message. "Replace the customized configuration file '/etc/gdm/gdm.conf'?" The info looks like personal login stuff and custom window color stuff. Can I just keep it? I have the option of Keep or Replace.
<indus> daybreak69: terminal coomand
<daybreak69> indus: oh ok
<LjL> apostle: it's being cached. it's reclaimed by the kernel when it's needed.
<Dr_Willis> apostle:  why do you need to? let linux manage the memory as it wants.. this isent windows. :)
<indus> !pastebin > daybreak69
<ubottu> daybreak69, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> #3 on the 'bad habbits windows users bring to linux' -> worrying about ram ussage.
<RPS> I'm doing an upgrade, not a fresh install
<LjL> !gr | allexxx
<ubottu> allexxx: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Vxn> ranf: It says the amount of space used on the drive is unknown, and then gives me an option to use as a particular file system and set a mount point
<bluegoon> How do you format a memory stick in Ubuntu 9.04?
<daybreak69> indus: http://pastebin.com/m5a0f6c12
<Dr_Willis> bluegoon:  you format the file system.. if its sdc1  you can do a 'sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1'  is one way. (GET THE /dev/XXX right)
<chillgates> 8-)
<indus> daybreak69: hmm not being used
<indus> daybreak69: agp card?
<daybreak69> indus: yeah
<musiq_> How to configure xorg.conf from command-line system?
<ranf> Vxn, is that hte alternate CD?
<indus> daybreak69:dont worry just curious
<bluegoon> Dr_Willis: hey again :) dude i can specify ntfs right?
<daybreak69> indus: ok..
<Dr_Willis> bluegoon:  no idea. I dont recall ever trying  to MAKE a ntfs under linux. it might need some extra commands
<daybreak69> indus: so what do you think i should do? back to windows? >:
<indus> daybreak69: what monitor
<Vxn> ranf: Shouldn't be, it's a 32bit installer which I'm putting onto an AMD64
<Dr_Willis> bluegoon:  you could use mkfs.vfat :)
<Piet> musiq_: either edit it directly using a text editor such as nano, pico, vim,... or use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<daybreak69> indus: SAMSUNG SyncMaster T190
<bluegoon> Dr_Willis: sweet dude, thanks :)
<ranf> Vxn, desktop CD then
<Vxn> ranf: Yes mate
<daybreak69> indus: it's conencted with DVI to this pc and with VGA to the ubuntu pc
<indus> daybreak69: lcd? digital input
<daybreak69> indus: yes it's lcd
<jway> how do I get the ip address from a user logged on to my machine via ssh
<indus> daybreak69: u have dual displays?
<bluegoon> Dr_Willis: reason being, saw a virus on the stick, if i just delete all the contents, that will have removed all the naughty hidden files and folders as well no?
<daybreak69> indus: mmm. yeah
<indus> daybreak69: i mean please explain
<musiq_> Piet: it doesn't find the command dpkg-reconfigure
<indus> daybreak69: ok dear that wont work
<daybreak69> indus: why not? >:
<ranf> Vxn, what does it say exactly
<Dr_Willis> bluegoon:  ive not seen any way to 'hide' files on vfat..  not looked into it lately.. format it if you want.. it wont take 30 sec proberly..
<indus> daybreak69: i dont know but first lets make it a single display
<daybreak69> indus: i mean i use same display with two PCs
<indus> daybreak69: hmm what is that like?
<bluegoon> Dr_Willis: Thanks again man :)
<Piet> musiq_: run it through sudo, i.e. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<captivus> jway: netstat
<daybreak69> indus: it's connected with DVI to this PC, and with VGA to ubuntu PC
<indus> daybreak69: the video signal is coming from which pc then ????
<Vxn> ranf: Device; dev/sda1, Type; NTFS, Size; 152800, Used; unknown
<daybreak69> indus: the display can take input from two PCs
<luist> does anyone know what is to create a web1 partition?
<indus> daybreak69: could you please disconnect this pc
<greger6> ban!!
<daybreak69> indus: yeah... and then connected the DVI to ubuntu PC?
<Vxn> ranf: Then when in "Edit partition" it says Use as; (then a file type, ntfs ext3 etc etc)
<Vxn> Then mount point with the options /dos or /windows
<indus> daybreak69: connect ubuntu pc with monitor :|
<newbi> hi,every ubuntu and kubuntu 9.04 that i get and want to install, i get an error, md5 are correct
<Piet> luist: i don't think this exists
<indus> daybreak69: 6600 gt what output are you using?
<indus> daybreak69: dvi?
<Piet> luist: what are you trying to do? are you following some how-to which explains how to setup a web server maybe?
<devendra> hello guys
<devendra> i have jauty upgrade
<chillgates> me too : /
<devendra> and my network manager applet is disabled and not connected
<chillgates> :P
<ranf> Vxn, it's so long ago that I installed. I feel lost right now.
<devendra> it says "device not managed"
<coldboot> What's a good RSS reader for Firefox that's not crap? Foxmarks hogs the cpu for several seconds when it updates, so I'd say it's crap. You also can't search with it...
<devendra> i am completely new to this
<chillgates> probably no driver
<Vxn> ranf: Mate, so do I. I think I might just forget the dual boot thing and get rid of windows
<devendra> but earlier it worked
<chillgates> :(
<Vxn> ranf: I'm so fed up of trying to keep windows..
<Vxn> Might just let it go
<devendra> i am using pppeo to connect to internet
<chillgates> see all connections are correct
<chillgates> why u need ppp. just use dsl.
<ranf> Vxn, do you have more than one computer?
<sipior> coldboot: google reader
<indus> daybreak69: hello?
<luist> Piet: well im going to mount 2 / to use ubuntu, one for the stable version and other for the newest version, while i configure the new one i use the old one
<john> Can anyone tell me /guide me to the guide that i can't find when searching for how to install the .rpm propriatory driver from ati onto ubuntu?
<Vxn> ranf: In the house, yeah.
<devendra> i tried but it is not connecting
<ubuntu> Helloo Guys
<chillgates> aah
<chillgates> what isp
<ranf> Vxn, I think that eases the decision.
<indus> john:u need to install package alien from synaptic
<indus> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<coldboot> sipior: It's not for firefox, it's a web application. I need one that's a local program because I have internal RSS feeds at work that Reader can't get to.
<ubuntu> Ho To augmente the performance and reliability of ubuntu Jaunty
<luist> Piet: but i was told to create one filesystem for each one... and something about web 1
<devendra> iam in india using the bsnl dataone broadband
<LjL> john: why in the world would you install the *RPM* from ATI?
<Vxn> ranf: Aye, does a bit, doesn't it. I'll give one last try at making another partition. If that fails, it's goodbye to windows.
<zeks> so, did anyone experienced constant audio crashes on Jaunty?
<devendra> i have adsl modem connected through wrt54g router
<chillgates> me too on bsnl and it working nice
<daybreak69> indus: don't work either
<ubuntu>  Ho To augmente the performance and reliability of ubuntu Jaunty
<LjL> john: Ubuntu doesn't use RPM. also, Ubuntu comes with ATI drivers
<Piet> luist: ok, so where does web 1 come into play there?
<indus> daybreak69: right now how is the display set up?
<john> LjL: i'm trying to get flash/3d games to work on linux somewhere near how they do on windoze
<Piet> luist: do you want to provide the url where you read this?
<platius> Vxn;   parted magic is just a 93mb download and it is a nice to have.  You might try it before getting rid of windows.
<LjL> john: installing an RPM of system software is not the way to do that. it's the way to utterly break your system.
<LjL> !ati > john    (john, see the private message from ubottu)
<Vxn> platius: Does it work on windows?
<zeks> also, at the same time audio broke  virtualbox started to fail closing imagesproperly
<john> Ljl: ooo
<musiq_> Piet: I've found it, i'm going to try it.
<crdlb> john: if you really want to install the proprietary driver you would have to go back to ubuntu 6.10, which is no longer supported (or 6.06 which is only supported for another month)
<daybreak69> indus: right now i connect it again with the VGA cable
<daybreak69> indus: to ubuntu pc
<ubuntu> A Black screen when im log to my PC
<john> poopoo
<platius> Just boot into it, it is very sraight forward to use.
<NativeAngels> whats a good firewall to use with ubuntu server edition
<chillgates> just giving username and pass at dsl tab.
<john> you think another version of linux might work better?
<indus> daybreak69: how many outputs does ur card have?
<john> like opensuse
<john> ?
<ubuntu> Firestarter
<daybreak69> indus: one
<platius> Vxn Just boot into it, it is very straight forward to use.
<indus> daybreak69: dvi?
<ubuntu> <NativeAngels> firestarter
<daybreak69> indus: VGA
<sipior> coldboot: looks like you're stuck googling for "rss", "firefox" and "app" :-)
<crdlb> john: no, you'd be using the same driver on all of them
<john> oh.
<Vxn> platius: Boot into it while using linux you mean? I'm a bit confused
<devendra> yes chillgates it was worked earlier with interpid
<devendra> now what is wrong
<john> thanks for the help! (i was following suggestions from the forums even though i thought they were silly)
<devendra> in winxp it is working
<chillgates> i didnt know previous versions. i just tested them live but i installled jaunty fully
<NativeAngels> ok
<ubuntu> when im browse videos in Youtube my pc slowdown
<chillgates> it working 90% well
<_PiLoT_> is anyone here knowing the apn for the icon 225 for orange uk
<platius> Vxn  you boot into the parted magic cd you have burned, it is independent system
<chillgates> still trying to work with ms webcam and some others
<_PiLoT_> i keep getting an orange safeguard warning
<Tom_getoffmynick> 12.
<Vxn> platius: Ah, that makes sense.
<ubuntu> Firefox take 156 Of Ram
<Vxn> platius: I'll give that a try, cheers
<Tusker> heya guys, have just upgraded to jaunty, and for some reason my shell variables are not being exported from my .icewm/startup anymore... anyone know of any change that affects shell environment in X ?
<Vxn> ranf: Cheers for your help mate, see you later.
<ranf> Vxn, bye
<luist> Piet: not an url, some person in my company... ill have to wait him to come back :)
<coldboot> sipior: Too bad it's all crap.
<ubuntu> Help Me Firefox take 156 Of Ram
<chillgates> lol
<chillgates> it takes more ram than that
<indus> daybreak69: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<daybreak69> indus:
<chillgates> clear cache and offline webdata
<daybreak69> indus: ok, wait a sec
<ubuntu> Firefox take 156 Of Ram
<devendra> also chillgates when i bood using the jaunty live cd it started working
<devendra> sorry *boot
<sipior> coldboot: don't know what to tell you. write your own? rss is pretty straightforward, lots of useful libraries about.
<chillgates> hmm thats weird
<devendra> yeah shall i reinstall everything after taking backup
<indus> daybreak69: now when u restart X u should get a window with options
<devendra> i don't want to do that now :(
<_PiLoT_> can anyone help? my icon 225 will work with ubuntu 9.04 but its blocking a lot of pages
<chillgates> i have strange probs with jaunty. it dont allow router settings to made in browser. does not open 192.168.1.1
<ubuntu> Firefox take 156 Of Ram
<indus> daybreak69: select trouble shoot graphics
<Piet> luist: so you want a dual boot setup, is this correct?
<_PiLoT_>  ubuntu and whats the problem
<chillgates> when connection to server dead
<chillgates> but xp allows to open router even server not working
<ubuntu> Firefox take 156 Of Ram i want to reduce the quantity of firefox ram
<devendra> its only with the my interpid to jaunty upgrade on desktop
<devendra> yes
<devendra> eth0 is not shown
<devendra> is it required
<chillgates> upgrading sucks. i dont know anything about linux backups etc
<daybreak69> indus: i write it
<devendra> i am struggling this from two days now
<devendra> don't know what to do
<devendra> will do the fresh install otherwise on weekend
<sipior> ubuntu: browse fewer pages :-) unless you're running short of memory, it's not much to worry about, though.
<bobsaccamano> hi..any good resources on customizing ubuntu desktop..from scratch
<chillgates> for internet connection ?
<bobsaccamano> ?
<ubuntuBoy> Speed Up Firefox
<musiq_> Piet: thanks it worked,
<daybreak69> indus: what to do now? restart?
<devendra> yes with live cd as itis working
<ubuntuBoy> Ho to Speed Up firefox In Ubuntu Jaunty
<indus> ctl alt backspace
<daybreak69> indus: ok
<puddle> h,m
<indus> select troubleshoot
<chillgates> i like jaunty. its almost working like windows. open all files on NTFS :)
<devendra> thanks guys
<ubuntuBoy> Guys you have some things to do for speed Up Ubuntu Jaunty
<tiba765> suport on potuguese? pelase
<Amigadude> still looking for a filesystem that linux, xp & os x like...
<Pici> !pt | tiba765
<ubottu> tiba765: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sipior> ubuntuBoy: you'll need to be more specific, i think.
<daybreak69> indus: nooooo it's don't work too :(((((((
<hacktolive> does anyone know how to do this: http://hacktolive.org/wiki/File:Apturl_thunderbird.png
<Piet> ubuntuBoy: remove unneeded or badly performing extensions, clear the cache one, if that makes it faster then decrease the cache size permanently.
<daybreak69> indus: i think it's time to back to windows :(
<ubuntuBoy> <Piet> how to do that
<indus> daybreak69: what does hardware restricted driver say>?
<Piet> ubuntuBoy: this was meant to say "clear the cache onCe"
<daybreak69> indus: that nvidia driver is activated
<Piet> ubuntuBoy: do what exactly
<indus> daybreak69: hmm
<Piet> ?
<ubuntuBoy> <Piet> You have some command's
<rreyes> Hi all... Anyone around with experience on having openVPN configured and working on Ubuntu? I need to conect to a sonicwall NSA 2400 VPN and I am getting some error messages that have me clueless
<indus> daybreak69: activated where iamthiking
<indus> daybreak69: can u check the cables?
<sliwek> Hi, need help with HP PAVILION DV-5 with Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (problem is that there is no sound in laptop speakers) headphones work well
<ninza> anyone know if 9.04 has its maximize/minimize bug fixed for ATI radeon in dell studio?
<ubuntu_> hi people ??
<daybreak69> indus: what to you mean?
<PC-Ente> huhu
<daybreak69> indus: *do
<indus> daybreak69: what kind of cable connects to monitor?
<ubuntuBoy> <Piet> Some Commands to remove unneeded or badly performing extensions, clear the cache one, if that makes it faster then decrease the cache size permanently
<melter> what setting do i need to put in dhclient.conf to request a specific address from the dhcp server?
<chillgates> who is using vlc 0.99 here
<Piet> ubuntuBoy: you can clear the cache and decrease the cache size in preferences. to access preferences, use the menu.
<indus> daybreak69: i have a question? do u have onboard graphics?
<slobad23> how do i connect to my exchange server mailbox in linux?
<daybreak69> indus: no
<ninza> !whois indus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois indus
<indus> daybreak69: sure ???
<daybreak69> indus: yeah
<daybreak69> indus: i have only the 6600GT
<ninza> whois indus
<sliwek> Hi, need help with HP PAVILION DV-5 with Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (problem is that there is no sound in laptop speakers) headphones work well
<indus> what athe hell lol
<hacktolive> anyone familiar with zenity?
<indus> whois
<LjL> ninza: /whois indus
<ninza> !whois ninza
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois ninza
<slobad23> is there a way to access my exchage server mailbox without using outlook web access?
<Piet> ubuntuBoy: Edit -> Preferences and Extra -> Add-ons
<dooner> slobad23, pretty sure there is a plug in for evolution that does that
<elisboa> hacktolive: whtats the deal?
<slobad23> dooner, thanks
<daybreak69> indus: :(
<indus> daybreak69: can u go into bios?
<ninza> thx @ LjL
<indus> daybreak69: ok never mind
<dooner> slobad23, but as I don't have access to an exchange box, I not sure for sure how it works :)
<slobad23> dooner, is that the only way?  are there no conversion tools for the mailbox itself so that i can open it in plain text etc?
<daybreak69> indus: yes i can
<hacktolive> elisboa: I would like to make something like this in zenity: http://hacktolive.org/w/images/Apturl_thunderbird.png
<shanix_> IF we go to desktop and press F5, it refresh the desktop, but where does that defined in gnome ???
<elisboa> lemme see...
<dooner> slobad23, open it in plain text?
<indus> daybreak69: check primary display device
<dooner> slobad23, you mean in something like alpine?
<daybreak69> indus: ok, it will take a second
<indus> k
<indus> can i see u in 10 min?
<slobad23> dooner, i would like to be able to just read through the mailbox without having it in outlook mailbox format. If i could just read it with a regular command line email client, that would be great
<elisboa> hacktolive: it's perfectly possible. I suggest you start learning dialog in any howto, then convert the code to zenity
<sliwek> Hi, need help with HP PAVILION DV-5 with Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (problem is that there is no sound in laptop speakers) headphones work well (UBUNTU 9.04)
<elisboa> hacktolive: there is nothing much to change, though
<indus> daybreak69: i need to clean my pc brb 10 min make sure u set primary to agp in bios
<dooner> slobad23, i *think* it is possible to share an exchange box via imap,but I have no idea how todo it, and it is really OT for here...
<ubuntuBoy> <Piet> I Dont find Extra prefernce
<slobad23> dooner, i appreciat that. thanks for the help :)
<kaffien> is easy peasy 1.1 jaunty 9.04?
<Piet> ubuntuBoy: it's Edit -> Preferences.
<kaffien> or do you still have to run an upg?
<dooner> slobad23, easiest way would be to use evolution. (unless you are the admin of the exchange box...(
<ubuntuBoy> Where That In Firefox or in Ubuntu
<neutrinomass> Hello. I've got a conexant AC97 sound card. Under ubuntu, the middle jack of the card (which has a weird symbol on it) served as line out (there's a separate headphones jack). I tripped over my speakers and the headphones jack broke inside the laptop so now I want to make the lineout serve as a headphones jack. Problem is, it doesn't work at all under 8.10 and I'm also affected by bug #222192. Any help would be appreciated, 
<tatters> anyone using virtualbox 2.2.2 and jaunty have issues with usb?
<Piet> ubuntuBoy: firefox
<ubuntuBoy> ok
<hacktolive> elisboa: the problem is the collapsible description, I can find it in the man page for zenity
<sliwek> can anyone help with HP PAVILION DV-5 with Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (problem is that there is no sound in laptop speakers) headphones work well (UBUNTU 9.04)
<Slart> tatters: are you using the OSE version from the repos? or the one from the virtualbox site?
<Dr_Willis> tatters:  i though the virtualbox in the repos has usb 'disabled'  You need virtualbox from the vbox homepage for it to work. (and ive not messed with the usb stuff in ages in vbox, i recall it was a pain but i did get it working)
<Piet> sliwek: i would think you just need to fix your mixer settings
<tatters> the one from the vbox repos
<q_> who wanted to install Truecrypt?
<zxd__> you
<q_> appart from me :)
<Slart> tatters: what problems are you having with the usb stuff?
<q_> I did i
<q_> t
<elisboa> hacktolive: thats something I wouldnt know how to handle
<sliwek> piet: I`ve tested all output devices in mixer and none seems to play in speakers, still headphones works on few outputs but no speakers
<hacktolive> thanks anyway elisboa...
<tatters> Sorry my mistake I have added vbox site to my source list
<Piet> sliwek: make sure you have all the mixers available that you need, it's possible that you need to activate more in the mixer preferences, so you can actually access and unmute them
<tatters> The devices are seen by the virtual machine but they refuse to power on
<sliwek> piet: brb, gonna check them out now
<bob__> hea guys i have a question i just got a new videocard and when i put it in it dosent show the screen when i put it in
<melter> what setting do i need to put in dhclient.conf to request a specific address from the dhcp server?
<Slart> melter: I don't think that's something the dhcp protocol can do.. I'm not sure though
<gbrl> ummh
<Piet> sliwek: i was referrint to "mixer tracks" actually, not mixers
<Dr_Willis> tatters:  i recall having to enable the usb devvices in the vbbox configs.. then while the OS was running in vbox having to use the menus again .. (this was just a thumbdrive i used ages ago)
<bob__> anyone have any ideas?
<melter> Slart: dhcpcd can do it using -s, so i know it's possible
<melter> Slart: DHCP_INFORM
<bob__> anyone in here know how to get video card to work correctly?
<walli1> e-machine,vista not shutting down
<Slart> melter: interesting.. let me do some reading..
<SirErugor> melter, maybe you could look at the fixed-address option?
<Niv3k> Help with keeping audio/digital checked. it resets on reboot.
<melter> SirErugor: isn't that for static ips?
<SirErugor> melter, it is used to set the ip address of a particular lease.. but yeah, I think so
<sacarlson> ﻿melter: you want a cirtain computer to be setup as a static address from dhcp?  I know you can setup dhcpd to go by mac address to fix an address.
<Niv3k> Using alsa mixer
<JohnN> hiya
<Piet> bob__ this can have a lot of reasons, it's hard to tell without further information
<melter> sacarlson: no, not a fixed ip, and i don't control the dhcp server
<bob__> what do you need to know?
<Piet> bob__ make sure the video card is properly seated in a compatible slot (e.g. no in a pcie 1x slot when the card needs a 8x)
<slashzul> whats the command to view size of ramfs ? I created a ramdisk but doesnt show up on df command
<bob__> ok one sec
<melter> SirErugor: i'll play around with fixed-address and see what happens
<JohnN> any way to get a decent rez out of an nvidia card without messing about editing config files in a text editor?
<walli1> e-machine is new,ubuntu shuts it down
<SirErugor> melter, I think I misread what you wanted to do because I looked at the dhclient.conf manual ;) hehe
<melter> SirErugor: that's what i've been doing, too
<SirErugor> melter, maybe I didn't misunderstand you then.. hehe
<Piet> bob__: if it still does not work, remove the card, start the system with onboard video (if you have any), enter bios and set your primary display adapter to the onboard chip (there should be some option allowing you to do so). this way, if the system cannot use the video card in the slot, it should use the onboard one, and you should at least be able to see some messages on screen
<Flightbase> hi all
<sliwek> piet: i`ve unmuted all available opyions in mixer and still nothin`
<koufuku> Hey guys. Sorry to disturb you but i got a serious problem running World of Warcraft online game. Untill now, no problem but recently impossible to launche the game: "error 132: memory could not be read". Anyone knows about any solution please?
<bob__> ok Piet it my mother board is compatable and i had it seated correctly..
<Flightbase> i tried to upgrade from gutsy to hardy on amd64:  update-alternatives: internal error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/lft corrupt: invalid update mode
<bob__> i have kmod nvidia installed already should i uninstall it??
<Niv3k> how can i keep audio/digital output checked(alsa mixer). resets on reboot
<Piet> sliwek: hmm, then use lsmod to determine which sound card driver you are using and lspci to determine your sound card chipset, and search the internet for known issues with this chipset and driver.
<SirErugor> melter, another thing you could try is to use the reject declaration.. then reject the subnet you don't want an IP from.. maybe?
<RPS> Hello Guys, I went ahead an kept my settings, rebooted the computer and I'm now a happy Jackalope, but some of my friends call me worse ;)
<sliwek> piet: K thnx
<sipior> melter: can you use a "supersede option dhcp-requested-address" in the client configuration?
<Piet> bob__: what do you mean by "it my mother board is compatable"?
<bob__> how do i become root im having probblems doing it
<bob__> the card is compatable with the motherboard
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | bob__
<ubottu> bob__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> bob__:  'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i' also.. depending on your needs.
<q_> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bob__> k thanks again but now back to the card
<bob__> should i uninstalll kmod nvidia b4 i install the newa card?
<Slart> melter: this looks promising.. https://lists.isc.org/pipermail/dhcp-users/2006-June/000935.html
<CrazyMcCool> hey i know this is not the place...but its happening in ubntu...i try to run exec fluxbox but it keeps on saying not able to connect to Xserver
<spm_Draget> Is there a channel especially for ubuntu-powerpc?
<Piet> bob__: you don't need to, the x server will realize that something else is installed and that it needs to try a different driver. that is, unless you have manually configured X to use nvidia
<Slart> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<bob__> i dont think i have
<slashzul> whats the command to view size of ramfs ? I created a ramdisk but doesnt show up on df command
<spm_Draget> Slart: And now add a hilight, and everyone is happy =)
<kixx> There has been a resource intensive process running on my laptop  (Jaunty) for the last 3 hours.  Any ideas what this might be, or what logs I can check to find out?
<marcelo> caros, preciso de ajuda para instalar minha impressora
<bob__> how do i uninstall kmod nvidia just incase
<Piet> bob__: did you power off before connecting the new card? also, when you have the new card connected, does it seem like the system still boots, do you see any text on screen, like what the bios prints?
<sipior> kixx: "top" would generally show the culprit process.
<bob__> nothing
<marcelo> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<bob__> i dont see anything when i boot up
<Oli``> I'm trying to pass arguments to time... but whatever I try, it just says it can't find the command, example (from man!!) time -f "%E real,%U user,%S sys" ls -Fs
<Oli``> How can I get it to work?
<Piet> bob__: ok, you answered question 2, now answer question 1, too
<VCoolio> !es | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slart> spm_Draget: bah.. =)
<bob__> yea i turend it off....
<marcelo> ok
<bob__> it wasoff b4 i installed the card
<marcelo> thanks
<marcelo> I need help
<Piet> bob__: alright, just making sure ;-)
<bob__> heh
<marcelo> install my printer all in one
<bob__> how do i remove kmod
<bob__> just incase
<marcelo> anybody?
<Piet> bob__: if you do not even see the bios text, it must be a hardware issue
<snowcavalier> ifrebug
<bob__> ok
<bob__> but still
<Piet> bob__: this is not related to ubuntu, any other operating system would not work either.
<indus> daybreak69: hi
<indus> daybreak69: now my graphics are messed up :)
<kixx> sipior: thanks, it looks like w3m
<Guayiyo> hello people
<bob__> but still i would like to know how to remove it
<VCoolio> marcelo: is there an error or don't you know where to start?
<kixx> anybody know what w3m is in running process list?
<VCoolio> kixx: commandline browser
<sipior> kixx: it's a text-based web browser
<Piet> bob__: i suggest you recheck your graphics cards' hardware installation guide and set your bios settings to failsafe/compatible mode
<bob__> how do i do that
<mpelit> Hi ^^
<Guayiyo> anyone knows anything about HP scanners
<Dr_Willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guayiyo> for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Guayiyo:  i plugged mine in.. it worked... :)
<kixx> sipior: VCoolio: thanks.  That can'be be eating all my resources... I'll keep checking.
<Piet> bob__: how to remove the nvidia module depends on how you installed it. if it is a package, then you remove the package, if you installed using the nvidia installer, then use that to uninstall iut, too
<bob__> can anyone tell me how to uninstall a program? please
<bob__> like kmod nvidia
<Dr_Willis> bob__:  how did you Install it?
<bob__> i want it gone
<resno> i know there use to be a way to keep items on different desktops from displaying.
<Slart> bob__: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<bob__> ok
<sipior> kixx: which resources? memory? cpu cycles? hard disk space?
<indus> hi
<Slart> bob__: add a --purge if you want to remove config files and such too
<Guayiyo> cables  are firmly pluged, have x-sane, hplip
<alberto2000> help. my ubuntu is slow
<indus> daybreak69: hi
<alberto2000> got a slow ubuntu
<Guayiyo> i guess no one
<Johnny}{> hola
<Johnny}{> buna
<bob__> ill be right back
<alberto2000> things are sluggish and laggy most of the time
<alberto2000> whats wrong with my ubtunu?
<Slart> Guayiyo: and you're running ubuntu 5.04 16bit version on an old macintosh?
<kixx> sipior: memory, cpu cycles, constant disk read/write.  it has slowed the responsiveness of the system to useless... almost like an indexing cron job or something.
<abama> how to assign event1 to touchscreen driver?
<Guayiyo> no, amrunning 8.04.1
<sipior> alberto2000: how much memory do you currently have?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > alberto2000
<ubottu> alberto2000, please see my private message
<resno> how do i hide running apps on different desktops?
<Guayiyo> downloaded the kackend for hp scanjet 3300c
<sipior> kixx: how long has it been a problem?
<alberto2000> sipior: 4gb and running server kernel on jaunty
<Guayiyo> still not recognize
<ienorand> alberto2000:ubuntu version? intel vid card?
<alberto2000> ienorand: jaunty, nvidia with proprietary driver
<sipior> alberto2000: so what does "sluggish" mean? why, in other words, do you feel the computer is not running properly?
<alberto2000> sipior: scrolling firefox is slow, switching between windows and other glitches
<sipior> alberto2000: is it principally a problem with the speed of the desktop?
<kixx> sipior: Today, for the first time.  It's been going to three hours.
<Jack_Sparrow> alberto2000 SInce you went for a different kernel, what else is different from the base ubuntu install.  Any added repos in your sources list
<nice_burger> how do i open an extra port - i'm trying to get apache to listen on some non standard port, so i can have a staging area for a website. so the production site would be at something.com and staging version at something.com:8199 or something. been going in circles, help appreciated
<alberto2000> Jack_Sparrow: i just switched because of the 4gb ram whcih are not recognized with other kernel
<kixx> sipior: I want to track it down before I shut the machine down.
<Jack_Sparrow> alberto2000 that did not answer my question
<Piet> nice_burger: you need another "Listen" directive
<alberto2000> i didnt add any new repos in sources
<sipior> kixx: when you run top, which processes are hanging out at the top of the cpu usage list?
<Piet> nice_burger: see http://httpd.apache.com/docs/2.2
<sipior> kixx: (besides top)
<Jack_Sparrow> alberto2000 did you run any scripts that did?
<nice_burger> Piet: is that in like /etc/apache2/ports.conf?          ok, will read that thanks
<alberto2000> Jack_Sparrow: no i should know if i had
<Piet> nice_burger: yes
<benbloom> I need help with Java, Kubuntu8.04  and Firefox3
<Kungen354646> how do i view what key im pressing down?
<ubuntu-dev> join or die #openbsderos
<Jack_Sparrow> alberto2000 sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list    (Provide Pastebin link in channel)      to be sure
<alberto2000> Jack_Sparrow sipior: i just find that the macbooks of others run way smoother overall than my ubuntu
<taz> hi..... firefox will not open...  how i can get firefox pop up
<Piet> Kungen354646: direct your eyes towards the keyboard while typing
<Kungen354646> funny
<nice_burger> Piet: hmm, that link doesn't work (fyi) - but i'll find the docs and read ..
<Slart> taz: try running "pkill -9 firefox" in a terminal.. then try again
<taz> thanks
<Kungen354646> i need to know the keycodes of special keys
<Piet> nice_burger: ah sorry, it came directly from memory, wrong apparently
<alberto2000> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/d5f39deab
<Slart> taz: sometimes firefox dies but hangs around in the background.. for me it's often flash heavy sites that cause this
<Slart> Kungen354646: xev might be useful
<kixx> sipior: multiload-apple, chipcardd4, Xorg, w3m, gnome-terminal, kswapd0
<CrazyMcCool> ~/.xsession and put "exec startfluxbox" in it, then type startx | Would that work?
<KnePiG-> exit
<sipior> kixx: if you kill w3m, do things improve?
<Kungen354646> Slart: how do i use it?
<Jack_Sparrow> alberto2000 clean like you said..  Was it slow with the standard kernel
<taz> which start with sudo  ---- pkill -9 firefox ????
<Kungen354646> Slart: got it
<alberto2000> Jack_Sparrow: yes actually it was slow already by then
<spm_Draget> Could it be that HDMI is disabled on the ubuntu 9.04 powerpc-ps3 CD ? I only get a black screen
<Slart> Kungen354646: you run xev in a terminal.. it will pop up a window you can play with.. check the terminal for output
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc > spm_Draget
<ubottu> spm_Draget, please see my private message
<kixx> sipior: Yeah, w3m was the culprit.  Any idea why?
<sipior> kixx: depends on what pages it was viewing.
<firewolf> Hallo!
<kixx> sipior: I never use it, is there a cron job that uses it?
<Jack_Sparrow> alberto2000 Have you run top to see what is sucking cpu cycles
<orudie> question. Can someone recommend a web based tech support system to keep records of tech support calls to my organization ?
<Piet> nice_burger: once you have the Listen directive in place, you also need to add VirtualHost directives for port 80 (you can use the existing definitions there) and the new port, like so <VirtualHost something.com:80></VirtualHost> <VirtualHost something.com:8199></VirtualHost>
 * joeDeuce is searching the net for linux ported to the ARM processor...
<sipior> kixx: not to my recollection
<Jack_Sparrow> orudie  Offtopic
<alberto2000> Jack_Sparrow: its mostly java (im using aptana ide) or firefox
<firewolf> I should buy a notebook. What is better with Ubuntu 9.04: AMD + NVIDIA or INTEL + NVIDIA?
<Slart> firewolf: doesn't really matter if you ask me
<Jack_Sparrow> alberto2000 that did not answer my question
<podecoet> I just installed the restricted nvidia drivers, and now my monitors native resolution isn't detected (1360x768 instead of 1920x1080) - the resolution isn't listed at all :(
<Slart> firewolf: intels high-end processors is a bit more powerful than amd's.. but since it's a netbook I don't think there will be much of a difference..
<alberto2000> Jack_Sparrow: well java is sucking RAM like shit and firefox too, but also cpu cycles sometimes
<kixx> sipior: Thanks.  Mmmm... makes me wonder what just happened to my laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<firewolf> I should buy a notebook. What runs better with Ubuntu 9.04: AMD + NVIDIA or INTEL + NVIDIA?
<Slart> !repeat  | firewolf
<ubottu> firewolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> alberto2000 Are you swapping much in and out to ram
<alberto2000> Jack_Sparrow: how can i figure out? system monitor says 0% swap used
<sipior> kixx: probably nothing untoward. if it happens again, look to see how long the process has been running, and the username of the owner.
<Jack_Sparrow> alberto2000  type free in term to find out
<alberto2000> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/d5f39deab
<alberto2000> ouh sorry
<alberto2000> wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<alberto2000> Jack_Sparrow: Mem:       4117560    3839056     278504          0     445856    2147920
<firewolf> I should buy a notebook. What is better with Ubuntu 9.04: AMD + NVIDIA or INTEL + NVIDIA?
<kixx> sipior: OK, Thanks again for the timely help :-)
<sipior> kixx: no trouble
<Jack_Sparrow> firewolf That is not a support question, please try offtopic where people offer opinions.
<camthalion> hi
<firewolf> can u offer me a chan, please???
<Jack_Sparrow> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<camthalion> I want know how can put my network card on monitoring mode for sniff all my network
<dokin> I want to create an image of the first page from a pdf, anyone know what to use? I tried with pdfimages but realized that not every first page is an actual image.
<Jack_Sparrow> dokin would a screen capture of that window be enough
<sipior> dokin: you could use pdftk to grab the first page, and convert (from ImageMagick) to make the image
<dokin> Jack_Sparrow, nope, I'm planning on using it on 100+ pdf files :)
<dokin> sipior, Ah, yes, that's an idea
<dokin> sipior, thanks!
<camthalion> no idea ?
<sipior> dokin: have fun
<Slart> dokin: aren't there some tools to work with pdf's? I think I've used somethnig in the past.. something command line..
<nice_burger> Piet: when i do  netstat -an | grep "LISTEN ",    i see   tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8199            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      - it shouldn't say tcp there should it?
<Piet> nice_burger: yes it should. http is a protocol based on the tcp protocol
<nice_burger> oh , ok :)
<aar> Hi, is there a way of getting oowriter (or any other t ext editor) to print two A5s (one on top of the other) in each A4 sheet of paper?
<brack10> I tried to install ubuntu on a USB key and now my computer tries to load grub at boot time, and fails....Vista DVD didn't fix my MBR, can I do it from the Ubuntu livecd?
<dokin> Slart, yeah pdftk, I just didn't think of using it to extract the first page and then make images of that :)
<Slart> aar: it's usually setup in the printer preferences.. multi-page printing or some such
<Slart> dokin: that sounds like a good plan
<Slart> !info qpdf | dokin
<aar> Slart, thanks I'll look into that
<ubottu> dokin: qpdf (source: qpdf): tools for and transforming and inspecting PDF files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-1 (jaunty), package size 124 kB, installed size 360 kB
<bob__> what do i need to get to auto run disks it said i it cant find the auto runner
<Slart> dokin: I think you can open the pdf in GIMP too.. it will convert it to an image for you
<Jack_Sparrow> bob__ Whay type of cd dvd? linux apps, window apps or mm
<Slart> !info python-pdf | dokin
<ubottu> dokin: Package python-pdf does not exist in jaunty
<Slart> !info python-pypdf | dokin
<ubottu> dokin: python-pypdf (source: python-pypdf): PDF toolkit implemented solely in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (jaunty), package size 30 kB, installed size 196 kB
<nick_h> i used ¨dpkg --set-selections¨ to mark a bunch of packages for installation. how do i actually install those marked packages now?
<bob__> uh
<carl> hey, my screenlock doesn't ask for a passwd to unlock the computer, even though my user has a password, any help?
<cdavis> What is the proper way to get an iscsi target mounted at boot time?
<dokin> Slart, thanks, I'll take a look
<bob__> its for my video card
<Jack_Sparrow> bob__ Whay type of cd dvd are you trying run.. a driver cd for your video.. not going to happen
<bob__> o
<bob__> well that works lol
<sipior> carl: check the screensaver configuration panel, the option to require a password to unlock your machine should be there.
<mlissner> Are there any intrepid folks around that want to take a stab at hypothesizing what goes wrong with my wireless?
<bob__> im having probblems getting my video card to work
<sipior> mlissner: solar flares?
<bob__> when i turn it off install the card and tunr my pc back on it shows nothing on the screen
<Jack_Sparrow> bob__ lspci | grep -i vga
<mlissner> sipor, that's actually one of the more logical solutions I've heard.
<RHorse> nick_h it's not in the man page for dpkg??
<sipior> mlissner: if you give us a bit more data, we'll get you even more logical solutions :-)
<carl> sipior: only options I can find are "activate screensaver when computer is idle" and "lock screen when screensaver is active", but still no password :(
<bob__> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2)
<bob__> thats not the card i want to work.....
<resno> how do you scp a file into a certain directory?
<Piet> Jack_Sparrow: bob doesnt even get to see the POST
<bob__> its a different one
<bob__> when i put the one i want to work in
<bob__> i get a blkank screen
<bob__> blank
<sipior> carl: "lock screen when screensaver is active" should be the one,
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > bob__
<ubottu> bob__, please see my private message
<mlissner> sipor, can do. The problem I'm having is that my wireless occasionally drops, and when I turn off the wireless, and then turn it back on (via nm-applet), after that it can't find any wireless access points, it's as if it's disabled.
<bob__> im there jack
<mlissner> sipor, and the reason I turn it off, and then back on is so it can reconnect to the access point that dropped it.
<RHorse> mlissner learn how to do it from cli, much more robust way of doing it.
<carl> sipior: I've got that one checked, but it still doesn't prompt me for a password when I let the computer lock. Even if I try to lock the screen with ctrl-alt-L, there's still no password prompt..
<silv3r_m00n> !texteditors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about texteditors
<silv3r_m00n> !text
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text
<silv3r_m00n> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<silv3r_m00n> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<nick_h> RHorse: it probably is, but i can´t find it
<silv3r_m00n> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<silv3r_m00n> !drawing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drawing
<bob__> jack_sparrow im there
<silv3r_m00n> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> silv3r_m00n Please /msg ubottu your request
<sipior> mlissner: what sort of authentication are you using on the AP?
<mlissner> RHorse, not a bad idea, though one that has a learning curve I don't especially want to conquer. If I do go to the command line, I get this error if I do an ifdown wlan0: ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<Jack_Sparrow> bob__ where?
<carl> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<mlissner> sipor: none.
<dopiwan> anyone have ubuntu installed on a netbook?
<dooner> dopiwan, sure (aspire one...)
<valya> Hello, i'm having trouble with ubuntu 9.04 desktop install. My laptop overheats and reboots during installation. There was no such problem with previous release (8.??). I'm tried to find module "thermal" and remove it but there is no such module. Can someone suggest solution?
<sipior> mlissner: brave man :-)
<dopiwan> dooner: did you have any issues getting X to display your resolution?
<bob__>  in the terminal
<RHorse> mlissner looks like dselect is the program you want.
<mlissner> sipior: nah. Schneier does the same.
<Mazugrazus> what is command to know if someone tried to connect to my pc?
<mlissner> RHorse: what does dselect do?
<Jack_Sparrow> bob__ I was only trying to point out that you were hitting enter every two words and spamming the channel
<bob__> o i c
<dooner> dopiwan, no. Netbook Remix worked fine X wise. (had wireless issues with the Jaunty Betas) but other than that no real issues
<bob__> do you have any idea what i should do for my video card probblem?
<RHorse> mlissner can't say I've never used it :) but that's what it suggest in the man pages
<Mazugrazus> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> !anyone > Mazugrazus
<ubottu> Mazugrazus, please see my private message
<wizard_2> good morning everyone
<dooner> Mazugrazus, connect to your pc how?
<dopiwan> dooner: thanks, i wanna get backtrack usb boot working on a netbook, this may shed some light on how to
<Mazugrazus> any tipes of connections
<Mazugrazus> mmmm
<Mazugrazus> users
<Piet> bob__: why not just do as i told you a couple minutes before?
<mlissner> RHorse: Hmmm, "No manual entry for dselect"
<Mazugrazus> what users tried to connect witch failed witch log on.
<daniele_ca> ha funzionato!!
<dooner> Mazugrazus, any type of connection? on any port? any service?
<Piet> bob__: i repeat, your issue is not at all related to ubuntu, since you do not even get to see the power on selft test
<RHorse> mlissner try apt-cache show dselect
<Mazugrazus> dooner: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Piet How did he run my command and return the 6600 video card info
<mlissner> RHorse: I get the impression you're toying with me.
<Piet> Jack_Sparrow: onboard video supposedly
<dooner> Mazugrazus, if you want to monitor all the ports, all connections,  you would probably need something like snort.
<Jack_Sparrow> Piet Onboard video wont run a linux command
<RHorse> what happened???>
<chuck_> Jack_Sparrow, He is swapping ouy cards
<Piet> Jack_Sparrow: well, i assume he executed it in a terminal?
<cdavis> What is the default runlevel for ubuntu server?
<dooner> Mazugrazus, if you are looking for just logins and the like ,take a look @ /var/log/auth.log
<grawity> cdavis: Ubuntu doesn't really use runlevels...I think the default is 5 though.
<Mazugrazus> dooner: i need just last weak log
<cdavis> grawity: Thanks. I just want to know where to look, ie rc5.d to see what whats when. Is there a better way?
<Dr_Willis> I thought it was 3 ?
<Mazugrazus> dooner: weekŪ
<cherva> can some help me... when I try to run a game in a new X it starts ok but if I want to switch to tty7 my X crashes .... I can't see nothing wrong in Xorg.0.log - http://pastebin.com/d23e8c982
<Mazugrazus> dooner: week*
<grawity> !runlevels | cdavis
<ubottu> cdavis: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<sliwek> piet: I`ve found what to do
<dooner> Mazugrazus, then look through /var/log/auth.log*  and / or the last command might be of some help
<Piet> sliwek: congrats :)
<sliwek> piet: on HP laptops one line helps in /etc/modprobe.d/alsabase.conf
<Mazugrazus> dooner: last command ?
<mlissner> RHorse: is my assumption above correct (that dselect is indeed NOT what I need)?
<Piet> sliwek: yup you sometimes need special module parameters esp. on laptops
<sliwek> piet: "options snd-hda-intel model=hp-m4
<dooner> dopiwan, i don't know anything about backtrack, but building a bootable usb stick, and then selecting it from the boot menu was no problme
<sliwek> it tells the module that this is a latop :)
<dooner> Mazugrazus, in a command prompt type:   last
<sliwek> just wanted to share if anyone needed help with the same stuff
<Mazugrazus> hmmm...
<Mazugrazus> how to know what ports are listening?
<dooner> Mazugrazus, netstat -an | less
<Jack_Sparrow> sliwek On one line please tell us make and model of laptop and the fix that worked for your problem
<dooner> Mazugrazus, or netstat -a | less if you want to resolve service names/etc...
<RHorse> mlissner OK, if you have selected the pkgs for install, then you want dselect to install them. But dselect is not on your system, so you need to install it by simply typing sudo apt-get install dselect. Then read the man page for dselect to find out how to use it or ask in this channel.
<sliwek> Jack_sparrow: HP PAVILION DV5
<Uqbar> netstat -nl if you only want LISTENING ports. add -t and or -u if you only want TCP or UDP ports.
<sliwek> Jack_sparrow: /etc/modprobe.d/alsabase.conf
<Piet> Mazugrazus: or "netstat -ant inet" if you only want network ports
<mlissner> RHorse: Huh. But isn't dselect just a way to install packages similar to aptitude and the like? I'm confused how that will help me to get wireless working...
<sliwek> Jack_sparrow: line - options snd-hda-intel model=hp-m4
<Mazugrazus> thx :)
<RHorse> mlissner oh, I'm sorry I got you confused wid someone else! :( my bad.
<Jack_Sparrow> sliwek what issue did it fix
<sliwek> Jack_sparrow: need to add this line on the end od the file
<J_P> hi all, I install from CD ubuntu 9.04 and after I update doing apt-get update; apt-get -f dist-upgrade; and show this error: http://pastebin.com/m4f7bc151 Any idea?
<wizard_2> I've been looking into puppet and deprec  - I'm trying to find a good easy way to deploy new ubuntu installs and set them up from a config source, I'm looking for stories and experiences people might want to share =)
<sliwek> Jack_sparrow: it fixed lack of sound in laptop speakers
<Piet> Mazugrazus: i meant to say "if you only want tcp ports"
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<sliwek> Jack_sparrow: the sound was playing only in headphones
<Mazugrazus> Piet: yes i just want tcp ports
<mlissner> RHorse: Sigh....oh well. I'm glad we resolved that confusion.
<sliwek> Jack_sparrow: now it is in both outputs, and when U put headphone jakck the speakers are disconnected
<yaris123456789> hey guys when i boot it always takes me to recovery menu
<valdur55> Hey! How convert flv to avi ?
<mlissner> Does anybody have any good ideas about my wireless? It goes down, and then ifup gives the error: ifup: interface wlan0 not configured. The only way I can get it to work is by restarting my laptop.
<ashbha> I have just installed ubuntu desktop 8.04 LTS and this machine is connectd to the internet . However I have other machines in the nmewtwork with Ubuntu 8.04 which hare not on the net. Is there some way wherin I can setupo the system conencted to the new to download all the packages and the other systems to sources the ubuntu updates from this sytem
<yaris123456789> valdur55: ffmpeg
<sliwek> valdur55: GOOGLE  "flv to avi" or "flv2avi"
<RHorse> mlissner instead of rebooting try iwconfig, and past into pastebin. !pastebin
<RHorse> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd > ashbha
<ubottu> ashbha, please see my private message
<J_P> anyone can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<J_P> I install from CD ubuntu 9.04 and after I update doing apt-get update; apt-get -f dist-upgrade; and show this error: http://pastebin.com/m4f7bc151 Any idea?
<mlissner> RHorse: Thanks for the help. Next time this problem happens, I'll do that. I misspoke a second ago. ifup wlano0 gives THIS error (not the one above): unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<mlissner> RHorse: I can't run iwconfig this time since I can't IRC and have wireless down at the same time...
<RHorse> OK, but your problem is resolvable, you just have to wade through some brambles first. :)
<q_> mlissner, is "lissner" your last name?
<q_> userswap?
<mlissner> q_: it is....why?
<Piet> J_P: can you pastebin the output of this line instead: LANG=en_US apt-get -f install
<Dracofodder> hello, can someone explain this bug reference https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/326827, as the last entry I See says "Fix Released" and "Confirmed"   But, I don't see anywhere a reference to a version to get that has this fix in it?  I'm running ubuntu 9.04 and banshee 1.4.3-3ubuntu2 and am having the same problem as indicated in this bug.
<J_P> Piet: yes, moment
<q_> mlissner, I have the name of my father, but the other part of my fammily are lissners
<mlissner> RHorse: yeah, I'm ok with brambles...do you have ideas of commands I should run next time my wireless breaks so I can come back here, and report the information?
<RHorse> mlissner so you could say they're good lissners?
<camiel> hi, i have ubuntu 9.04 and having some issues with the graphics card, i think i might need the update the kernel but there is no higher kernel version than 2.6.28 in apt
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mlissner> q_: small world. My first name is Michael, I live in Berkeley. Related?
<mlissner> RHorse: sigh. Good one.
<Jack_Sparrow> mlissner Please take it to PM  thanks
<camiel> how can i update my linux kernel to 2.6.29 if its not in apt?
<q_> mlissner, no :) I live in germany
<cemc> hi. skype doesn't have any sound on jaunty 64bit. any fix for it?
<dan> from the terminal, what is the command to know how big a directory is (including subdirectories)???
<RHorse> mlissner yes: iwconfig will give useful info. Also sudo lshw, the part about wireless.
<RHorse> mlissner also ifconfig.
<Pici> camiel: Why do you need to upgrade your kernel, what graphics card issues are you having?
<mlissner> Jack_Sparrow: gladly. thanks for the suggestion.
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<dooner> dan du
<dan> dooner: thanks
<mlissner> RHorse: OK, I'll do that next time. Any other suggestions that might actually fix it when it happens?
<Hymnosis> hello, i need help with rhythmbox to configure the DLNA/UPnP please
<dooner> dan: du -hs if you want a nice summary.
<dan> dooner: I see..am reading the man page now...couldn't remember it...
<RHorse> Oh, you can prolly get it going if the drivers are halfway decent with a couple of commands. But if the drivers are dodgy, personally I'd get another card. :)
<judget_> I installed my webcam with ez cam and it works in cheese but in syype it is all screwed up
<judget_> has anyone had any experience with this that can help
<mr-ali> hi
<mr-ali> please
<judget_> my webcam worked in Hardy but in Intrepid it seems to be having problems
<mr-ali> how can i delete .deb program's
<camiel> Pici, i have intel GMA 4500
<mlissner> RHorse: yeah, it's an intel card - works fine most of the time, but if I bring it up, then down, then up, then down a bunch of times, it craps out.
<dopiwan> dopi
<mr-ali> dum dum give me the gum gum
<camiel> Pici, i also heard about a proram that would automatically install/upgrade graphic cards, do you know what i mean?
<Piet> mr-ali: using one of synaptic, aptitude, apt-get, dpkg
<q_> mr-ali, you can.... do what Piet says
<RHorse> mlissner it could be the nm applet is robbing the card of the memory it needs to initialize, etc. This is the problem with gui nm's.
<mr-ali> i have mercury messenger how can i delete it ?
<Lundt> Hi guys :)
<J_P> Piet: http://dpaste.com/43740/
<NarbeH> Is Ebox just for UBUNTU ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Pici> camiel:  Those cards were noted to have issues in the Jaunty release notes. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<J_P> Piet: sorry
<Hymnosis> anybody?
<Lundt> Does anyone know if i can change my sound output to the microfon input ?
<ashbha> I have just installed ubuntu desktop 8.04 LTS and this machine is connectd to the internet . However I have other machines in the nmewtwork with Ubuntu 8.04 which hare not on the net. Is there some way wherin I can setupo the system conencted to the new to download all the packages and the other systems to sources the ubuntu updates from this sytem
<mr-ali>  i have mercury messenger how can i delete it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find mercury
<ubottu> File mercury found in celestia-common, celestia-common-nonfree, imp4, kstars-data, libnova-dev (and 11 others)
<mlissner> RHorse: that's a novel theory. It seems like the device is getting dropped altogether and needs to be restarted though. Ever hear of anything like that?
<Lundt> because my sound output is broken
<ashbha> I have just installed ubuntu desktop 8.04 LTS and this machine is connectd to the internet . However I have other machines in the nmewtwork with Ubuntu 8.04 which hare not on the net. Is there some way wherin I can setupo the system conencted to the new to download all the packages and the other systems to sources the ubuntu updates from this sytem
<Jack_Sparrow> mr-ali How was it installed..
<J_P> Piet: here http://dpaste.com/43741/
<Piet> J_P: it's ok, i realized the original paste contained the relevant messages in english, too
<mlissner> Lundt: seems unlikely to me.
<camiel> Pici, does installing a different ubuntu version help, or upgrade the kernel?
<J_P> Piet: I try dpkg-reconfigure -a but not works.
<Jack_Sparrow> ashbha I gave you that link ages ago aptoncd
<mr-ali> .deb
<RHorse> mlissner I've had every problem with wireless you can have. I've been through at least a dozen cards. And when I stopped using gui nm's that's when most of my problems ceased
<Hymnosis> hello, i need help with rhythmbox to configure the DLNA/UPnP please
<lyrae> where does firefox cache pictures?
<Piet> J_P: but this is more readable for me, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> mr-ali If it did not come from our repos.. then you need to go to where you got it for info on how to remove it
<J_P> Piet: ok
<mr-ali> i installed it manual
<camiel> Pici, big kudos for linking me to that document, helps me a lot!
<mr-ali> ok
<sevenseeker> I just installed faad 2.6.1-3.1 on Ubuntu 9.04, and when I run it I get only the error output of: Error initializing decoder library.
<sevenseeker> I don't see a way to get more verbose output and logs show nothing... any ideas on how to gather more info short of strace?
<mr-ali> i got it from here http://mercury.im
<RHorse> mlissner the important thing is getting connected, who cares if you type a few commands, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> mr-ali That is fine.. so, read that and see what they offer for removal
<camiel> Pici, restarting X, might be right back, thanks
<q_> is there a known difference between the security of the different encryption algorthms in truecrypt?
<Kalmi> lyrae, ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Piet> J_P: try this: aptitude update && dpkg --purge --force-depends update-manager-core && aptitude install update-manager-core
<Lundt> How can i change my sound input to the microfone input ?
<lyrae> Kalmi, thanks
<mr-ali> there is nothing say's about remove
<J_P> Piet: ok, trying
<mlissner> RHorse, I can roll with your logic...I've never been able to understand though, if I stop using nm-applet, and start command lining stuff, how does the applet stay in sync with what I've put in the CLI?
<Piet> J_P: in case of any errors, please pastebin the output again
<Mazugrazus> how to know if system has any kind of problems or errors ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mr-ali  Sorry I cant help you then
<bin10101> hey guys, is there a easy way to find all the plugins available for firefox via ubuntu synaptic.  when I search I only get one or two, I tried synaptic search firefox plugin...should I try something else?
<RHorse> mlissner what do you mean *in sync with*??
<J_P> Piet: great!! Works fine! Thank you!!
<Hymnosis> hello, i need help with rhythmbox to configure the DLNA/UPnP please
<Piet> Mazugrazus: inspect log files
<mr-ali> enter mercury.im and see  please
<creator-cdsc> i manually installed ubuntu, while setting up the partitions, i set up one partition (sda4) as fat32 type but i didn't set the mount point. now that it is installed, how do i mount that partition?
<NarbeH> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Mazugrazus> Piet: what file?
<Piet> J_P: alright, then run "apt-get -f install" again
<Jack_Sparrow> creator-cdsc edit fstab..
<NarbeH> !ebox
<mlissner> RHorse: so if I connect to a wireless access point via CLI, and the applet is still running, is it going to know that I've connected, or is it going to show that I'm still disconnected? Or do I have to turn it off to do CLI stuff...or...
<Piet> Mazugrazus: that depends on which kind of problems you're after
<NarbeH> !ebox
<Kalmi> bin10101, you don't have to use synaptic... you can simply install plug-ins from inside firefox... https://addons.mozilla.org
<andrea2566> Can someone help me with my sound. I can only see my pidgin im's and my keyboard and mic voice but not music or other things.
<andrea2566> hear*
<NarbeH> !ebox
<J_P> Piet: yes I tun agaim apt-get -f install and all are right :-)
<RHorse> mlissner it might conflict. So that's why you kill it as soon as you log in or you erase it from your init.d dir
<Jack_Sparrow> NarbeH Please PM the bot.  /msg ubottu ebox   etc
<bin10101> whats the word on using gnash or flashplugin...is there a difference?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<Dr_Willis> bin10101:  a lot of sites dont work with gnash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mazugrazus> Piet: i dont know in the task are written: "Does your system has any kind of errors"
<Piet> J_P: cool :)
<bin10101> k thanks
<kebomix> hello , how to use remote desktop view to connect to windows machine ?
<creator-cdsc> Jack_Sparrow: when i try mounting /dev/sda4, it asks me to specify the filesystem type. when i specify the file type as vfat, it tells me wrong fs type
<bin10101> what about sun java vs. some of the others
<Jack_Sparrow> creator-cdsc sudo fdisk -l
<Kalmi> Mazugrazus, is everything working? if everything works fine, than the answer is no :)
<Piet> Mazugrazus: which "task" are you referring to?
<andrea2566> Can someone help me with my sound. I can only year my pidgin im's and my keyboard and mic voice but not music or other things.
<u2pian> creator-cdsc: trye "-t auto"
<Hymnosis> hello, i need help with rhythmbox to configure the DLNA/UPnP please
<Jack_Sparrow> creator-cdsc have you created a mount point in /media yet
<mlissner> RHorse: OK. I'll take a stab at killing nm-applet, once that's done I should be able to do it CLI no prob?
<Mazugrazus> Piet: my lab job is about fw (iptables)
<thiebaude> bin10101: i could never get gnash to work
<kebomix> hello , how to use remote desktop viewer to connect to windows machine ?
<Mazugrazus> and i get question if your system has any kind of error
<Jack_Sparrow> !rdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<Jack_Sparrow> kebomix ne sec.. I have a link
<HAKTHEPLANET> Anyone recommend a good FTP client?
<creator-cdsc> u2pian: i tried "-t auto", it said bad fs type
<Kalmi> HAKTHEPLANET, nautilus?
<Hymnosis> !fuppes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuppes
<RHorse> mlissner oh yea use ps -A to get a fix on what it's called and then kill -9 it. :)
<HAKTHEPLANET> Kalmi, serious? I'll go try now :o
<andrea2566> Can someone help me with my sound. I can only hear my pidgin im's not music or other things.
<creator-cdsc> Jack_Sparrow: no i haven't created a mount point  in /media, i am mounting it on /mnt
<Kalmi> HAKTHEPLANET, Places -> Connect to...
<kebomix> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<HAKTHEPLANET> thanks
<kebomix> lol
<Piet> Mazugrazus: well i guess this question task refers to a change it asked to make you shortly before that.
<Jack_Sparrow> kebomix http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<vatts> HAKTHEPLANET: ok, i will
<Piet> Mazugrazus: well i guess this question/ task refers to a change the manual asked to make you shortly before that.
<Hymnosis> could somebody please help me to compile a program please?
<RHorse> mlissner I'm going to do a web site one these days to explain the CLI way. I think this would be a good service. Don't you agree?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<andrea2566> Can someone help me with my sound. I can only hear my pidgin im's not music or other things.
<nick_h> when installing ubuntu, i must have done something strange when selecting the keyboard layout, because i have to hit the quote keys twice for the quote to register. how can i change the system-wide keyboard layout?
<HAKTHEPLANET> thanks Kalmi , this is awesome i just ftp-ed with nautilus!
<tuga3d> hi all
<thiebaude> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<kebomix> Jack_Sparrow:  i saw it before , it is from ubuntu to ubuntu , not from ubuntu to windows
<bookmark> hi
<KingKimi> Hi all
<mlissner> RHorse: I do. Though there are many out there. The trick is that it needs to be a flow diagram: if this works, do this, if you have security, do that, if you need DHCP, do this...etc.
<rascal999>  i installed madwifi-tools and now my wireless is broken.
<rascal999> lspci says its  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<tuga3d> just compiled yafaray and all went well, then i was trying some gcc flags and now it can not find any library :(
<tuga3d> even withou flags
<Kalmi> HAKTHEPLANET, you are welcome! I hate it when users are editing fstab just to connect to some shared folder... when the GUI is totally sufficent.
<Jack_Sparrow> kebomix Did you see the last paragraph , connecting from a windows machine
<RHorse> I can't do it that way. I am just going to explain what I did, and leave my email for any questions. Ha!
<HAKTHEPLANET> Kalmi, it suits my needs just fine.
<Gamarok__> guys has anyone ever herd of a ufs filesystem
<nick_h> ah, it turns out you just need to install x11-xkb-utils and then run "sudo sudo setxkbmap us"
<Fzang> Is there a dedicated IRC app for gnome? I don't like pidgin's style
<q_> how to prevent a specific programm from gaining internet acess
<q_> ?
<thiebaude> !ufs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufs
<Kalmi> Fzang, xchat
<sebsebseb> Gamarok__:  sounds vaguley familur
<HAKTHEPLANET> Fzang, xchat or irssi
<sebsebseb> Gamarok__: ,but don't think Ubuntu just supports them
<Dr_Willis> q_:  linux firewall rules block based on PORT #. not specific programs.. so im not sure if tahts doable
<Jack_Sparrow> Fzang xchat
<andrea2566> Can someone help me with my sound. I can only hear my pidgin im's not music or other things.
<Fzang> HAKTHEPLANET, cool, I'll check it out
<Gamarok__> so you are telling me theres such a filesystem
<RHorse> q_ you want a firewall
<thiebaude> Gamarok__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_File_System
<zealxy> Hi, I want to upgrade from 6.10, but it complains about not finding respositories :p, any hints?
<Fiveohthree> heya all..
<proq> what happened to #motu?  I need to hunt down the latest ubuntu sources for the wmi package on 9.04 until it's completed and make ready as a package (it was removed)
<q_> RHorse, I want to block specific programms
<Jack_Sparrow> zealxy it has reached end of life .. that is when the repos are pulled
<RHorse> You want a firewall
<Fiveohthree> what file system shoudl i use for formating partion for lamp?
<Fiveohthree> gives me like 10 choices in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<q_> RHorse, can you recommend one?
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<thiebaude> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<creator-cdsc> how do i reset/resize the partitions?
<Kalmi> Fiveohthree, the default ext3 should be fine...
<Jack_Sparrow> creator-cdsc gparted
<proq> wellthat's an unneccessarily long description for LAMP
<RHorse> q_nah, i don't use one. But you can apt-cache search firewall for some suggestions
<zealxy> Jack_Sparrow: is it possible to upgrade to newer ubuntu in some other way? Im one remote desktop helping a m8t
<Fiveohthree> k thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> zealxy One sec..
<Fiveohthree> primary or logical?
<Gamarok__> ok well theres this guys who has an mmc card in the ufs format and the thing is he cant mount it in linux
<qgar> RHorse, they seemed to be GUIs for the build in Linux thing that does not support blocking specific programms
<Jack_Sparrow> zealxy  Did you try this..    vrom term..  sudo do-release-upgrade
<creator-cdsc> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<zealxy> Jack_Sparrow: will try it 1 sec
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<bin10101> flash in Gdebi says wrong archectecture
<lucax> when im using kde and compiz one core of the cpu works at 100%, is that a bug?
<RHorse> qgar mebbe a commercial software - google linux software firewall. But be prepared to pay!
<yaris123456789> hi i installd the flash player 10 plugin from adobe. howver only flash 9 player add on appears
<Fiveohthree> how much space for swap space? 10 gigs do it?
<qgar> RHorse, okey, probably I don't need it that much :)
<KingKimi> if i install kubuntu desktop, the applications added there will be shown on my ubuntu's "applications" too ??
<Dr_Willis> Fiveohthree:  why do you need that much?  how much ram you have?
<Fiveohthree> ony 760mb ddr
<thiebaude> Fiveohthree: usally 1.5 times of your memory ram
<RHorse> I would research guarddog and kmyfirewall, and see what they offer.
<Fiveohthree> k thanks
<qgar> RHorse, ty
<InfernalRage> hello
<Dr_Willis> qgar:  default iptables/firewall type rules block based on 'port numbers' not on programs. You coul duse some sort of proxyserver to block  perhaps.
<navvu> wewe
<R00sterJuice> anyone know a good and ocmplete articles on linux permissions?
<zealxy> no such command
<Kalmi> Fiveohthree, you could have choosen auto-partitioning...
<rascal999> i've configured apt with a proxy which i don't want it to access anymore, i've renamed the 00proxy file in apt.conf.d but it still tries the proxy, short of a reboot what can i do?
<Fiveohthree> yea but i wana make sure there is space for xp for lan games/parties
<Kalmi> Fiveohthree, ok
<Dr_Willis> R00sterJuice:  furst google hit for 'chmod tutorial' --> http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<Fiveohthree> unreal cs starcraft
<Kalmi> Fiveohthree, if you install xp after ubuntu your bootloader will get messed up...
<sinsational> does anyone know how to get a hold of Animestudios 5.0?
<KingKimi> if the kubuntu desktop's applications showup in ubuntu , wont it be irritating ?? anyway to hide them in ubuntu and ubuntu's app in kubuntu ?
<yaris123456789> where are the mozilaa firefox plugins ? /usr/local/share ?
<thiebaude> Kalmi: yop thats the hard way
<Fiveohthree>  yea i can fix with stuff.. think its grub
<KingKimi> !grub | Fiveohthree this will help you to reinstall grub
<ubottu> Fiveohthree this will help you to reinstall grub: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bin10101> do you use --force-all to get flash installed on 64bit?
<yaris123456789> any idea why flash 10 doesnt show in ff3 addons ?
<bin10101> dpkg that is
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<yaris123456789> where are the mozilaa firefox plugins ? /usr/local/share ?
<sinsational> does anyone know how to talk to bots?
<Jack_Sparrow> sinsational /msg ubottu
<Dr_Willis> sinsational:  /msg THEBOT hello
<Keltor|Work> Should be an easy question ... I have a colocateed server that I wish to wipe back to stock & standard 9.04 server + openssh-server.  Is there any easy way of doing this?
<Caduceus> I have Ubuntu 9.04 and I have a Wireless USB Adapter (to catch my internet Connection) TrendNET 444UB and when i plug it in, it doesnt get recognized, what should I do?
<adnc> hello, i've a strange problem, sometimes when i right click with my mouse on a link it opens the proper menue in firefox, sometimes it opens a new mail creation window and sometimes is opens the link in a new tab, is this a behavious someone has seen before?
<bin10101> danke
<Jack_Sparrow> Caduceus Buy a WELL supported card
<Caduceus> I can't get a card, I have to use a wireless usb stick =[
<Caduceus> is there a list of supported ones?
<Jack_Sparrow> Caduceus Buy a WELL supported wireless USB stick
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bin10101> how do you get the desktop icons to get smaller and their names,txt to be beside them..
<kazagistar> when I try to use aptitude or apt-get, they die with a "Bus error", how do I fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Caduceus it is a bit outdated,
<Caduceus> Thank you Jack_Sparrow.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> Caduceus Not trying to be flip, but you dont want to be fighting marginal wireless..
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<alpha232> Whatsup Captain Jack
<darren8808> have a question about new install of netbook remix 9.04
<Jack_Sparrow> alpha232 Just Ubuntu support
<sinsational> thank you jack sparrow, but I got an error message, now what?
<vertix> can someone tell me the difference between ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso and ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso versions? i downloaded alternate. is there a problem with that? (I am running AMD processor)
<alpha232> Jack_Sparrow: lol that tends to put the fu into fun.
<Jack_Sparrow> sinsational What are you trying to ask the bot
<Cryptic_Donkey> alpha232: Please redirect non support converstioms to ubuntu-offtopic
<darren8808> mistakenly chose an alternate desktop that was not installed...
<Jack_Sparrow> vertix alt is text only based install
<Hymnosis> anybody using fuppes in here?
<darren8808> not I boot into a blank screen with a cursor arrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Hymnosis offtopic
<alpha232> Cryptic_Donkey: actually I'm looking for a way to redirect a usb input (keyboardish device) so an application can read from it directly rather than letting the console handle it.
<sinsational> if it has a list or lost about what it does. thanx
<sinsational> if it has a list or list about what it does. thanx
<vertix> Jack_Sparrow, thanx, i hope the text version is not too hard to figure out. what kind of things i should watch out when doing text version of install?
<Hymnosis> nice ubuntu, linux for human beings...
<darren8808> I can get to a terminal window but don't know the command to get my original desktop to launch
<Mazugrazus> mmm... could anyone tell me if socket = port ?
<Jack_Sparrow> vertix You should not have any real problems.. in amny cases it goes smoother
<Kalmi> vertix, you can't use bittorrent :)
<Kalmi> Mazugrazus, no
<Mazugrazus> socket = port or not?
<vertix> Jack_Sparrow, cool, thanx
<zack`> Mazugrazus: in what context?
<Kalmi> Mazugrazus, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/152457/what-is-the-difference-between-a-port-and-a-socket
<yaris123456789> how do i remove flash plugin ? i navigate into .mozilla/ where do i delete ?
<Mazugrazus> zack`: network
<Mazugrazus> netstat
<Mazugrazus> comman netstat - l ?
<Hymnosis> whats the offtopic channel?
<grawity> Hymnosis: #defocus
<sinsational> jack did you get that looking for list or list that the bot might follow.
<grawity> Hymnosis: Or #ubuntu-offtopic too.
<vertix> Jack_Sparrow, how do I start the install on atlernate?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hymnosis No need for offtopic..
<Hymnosis> i meant the ubuntu offtopic
<vertix> Kalmi, why can't i use bittorent?
<Jack_Sparrow> vertix It should auto start
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vertix> Jack_Sparrow, well, i am running off liveCD and want to do install using the loop driver to mount ths .iso, can you gimme a hint on how to do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<yaris123456789> i installed flash 10 player plugin. however it doesnt show in ff3 plugins...only flash 9 which is not woring
<vertix> thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<h00k> Jack_Sparrow: I figured out that wireless problem with the dv9000 laptop:  BIOS upgrade.  Apparently it wasn't giving the radio switch the correct voltage.  dmesg wasn't reporting when I toggled the wireless switch either way.  Anyway, its working now with the drivers from jockey.
<vertix> !MD5 > vertix
<ubottu> vertix, please see my private message
<Qwertyi> I just upgade my system then reboot and after that memorycard was found in dolphin. I clicked "remove safely" and tryed with another card. Now it doesen't show the card.
<Jack_Sparrow> h00k cool
<Jack_Sparrow> h00k Do you have a link for the driver you used
<usuaio> 11111
<Caduceus> Jack_Sparrow, I don't see the list :S
<yaris123456789> i installed flash 10 player plugin. however it doesnt show in ff3 plugins...only flash 9 which is not working.
<yaris123456789> can anyone see my messages ?
<zack`> no
<Fiveohthree> yes yaris
<Qwertyi> genii: Should I always reboot when I want to change memorycard?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<yaris123456789> okay cuz i thought it wasnt going through
<mannytu> yes...
<zack`> yaris123456789: please speak up. I can't hear you
<Fiveohthree> Quertyi, your usb stick?
<yaris123456789> well i need help with flash player
<Jack_Sparrow> Qwertyi I do only because I feel it will extend the life of them
<yaris123456789> i can only watch youtube.....and its cappy
<yaris123456789> like volume function doesnt work
<Fiveohthree> not porntube huh
<yaris123456789> and i cant watch any other tube sites
<Mironor> Hello, I have wlan0 in iwconfig, but not in ifconfig. How can I get it up?
<calwig> hello I have a strange loading failure on 8.04
<calwig> it seems "Failure to load HAL" shows up
<sinsational> Sr, Jack Sparrow how do you find bots? when a bot is found how to communicate to it (what commands) and how do i get a list of its services (such as !commands to download stuff ect)
<FloridaGuy> my gnome when loging in....all i get is the desktop back ground....no panel....no right click of the mouse
<yaris123456789> i installed flash player 10 from adobe howeverhowing up its not even s
<jdu> yaris123456789, have you tried removing the flash9 plug in?
<calwig> and upon booting, the mDNS seems to fail
<yaris123456789> jdu: i dont know how
<mhall119|work> calwig: sounds like it sees your network card, but failed trying to load the driver for it
<getxsick> hi, i tried to use swap file for hibernation. and s2disk makes hibernation but ubuntu doesn't resume it. after while i realized that if i add resume=/dev/XXX to kernel line it works. but i guess it shouldn't be needed to add this if i run update-initramfs...
<calwig> mhall119|work: heh? my  network card, are all HAL errors directed to network cards?
<Jack_Sparrow> sinsational Sorry, that is not ubuntu related support.  Please find a different irc channel to ask
<mhall119|work> calwig: no, not all
<jdu> yaris123456789, first try through the plugin interface / the interface that chooses what applications handle what content.
<calwig> mhall119|work: ok i havent even mentioned my network card, so how did you get to this specific assumption :)
<genii> Qwertyi: Since currently ubuntu is not understanding at a hardware level how to use your card reader, regrettably for now this would seem the only option.
<yaris123456789> jdu: yes i only see flash 9 not 10
<Qwertyi> genii: Well this is better than nothing :)
<calwig> mhall119|work: where can i see the boot log? i cant find it anywhere its not in the /var/logs
<mhall119|work> calwig: sorry, was confusing you with someone talking about ifconfig and iwconfig
<sinsational> Any suggestions on direct irc channels or servers mighty captain!
<calwig> mhall119|work: noticed
<mhall119|work> calwig: where are you seeing the HAL error message?
<calwig> mhall119|work: well its a long story, its upon logging in, on the left top side
<sinsational> Any suggestions on direct irc channels or servers anyone?
<mhall119|work> calwig: did you check dmesg?
<KingKimi> Hp Laserjet1020 is not printing ... using jaunty ......  i installed hplip too.. how to get it print ??? note : it is recognized by ubuntu, but it just stands still when i give a file to print...........
<genii> Qwertyi: Perhaps also add to bug report on this subject, it will put you on the mailing list for it. so if any fix occurs you will know.
<jdu> yaris123456789, so I would try disabling it, then restarting firefox. You could also look around .profile and the install dir to manually remove flash9 first.
<erbish> hi there
<sinsational> Any suggestions on direct irc channels or servers genii?
<calwig> mhall119|work: yesterday i got an error on the system because it froze and just rebooted, but prior to doing that, i clicked off dbus from the services, so the next session didnt start properly, so i assumed it was because of that. so i turned it back on and then restarted gdm and it all worked fine. but now... upon normal cold boot, i get that error as if one or two services are not starting properly. I havent checked dmesg let me check
<genii> sinsational: Not offhand
<sinsational> thanx
<Buttons840> I have a new/clean install of Jaunty, obviously there 1100+ packages install, but not a single deb file in the cache.  Is there a way to rebuild the deb files without downloading them?
<bob__> afternoon all i have aquestion on repartitioning my harddrive to have more swap space does anyone have anyidea on what i need to do or get for that ?..
<yaris123456789> jdu: where is .profile ?
<jdu> in home
<mhall119|work> calwig: yeah, you kind of need dbus running for desktop sessions
<sinsational> Any suggestions on direct irc channels or servers buttons840?
<jdu> yaris123456789, sorry; its now .mozilla
<Terrible-Tim> hey... is this where I can get some help... or possibly just ask a few questions?
<yaris123456789> okay i checked extensions however i dont see it
<Buttons840> sinsational, I'm not sure what your refering to?
<bin10101> okay...I installed 9.04 with alt cd using encrypted home directories.  How do I encrypt the /tmp and swap with same key?
<Buttons840> Terrible-Tim, ask away!
<calwig> mhall119|work: well the thing is dbus starts, but fails, because when i go into the desktop HAL shows failed. However, when i go into services, dbus is on
<sinsational> Sr, Jack Sparrow how do you find bots? when a bot is found how to communicate to it (what commands) and how do i get a list of its services (such as !commands to download stuff ect)
<CosmicChaos> Please help: My xserver high-frequently crashes while running pidgin, any ideas?
<grawity> sinsational: That depends entirely on the bot and its owner.
<FloridaGuy> ubuntu 9.04....gnome only has desktop background....no panel ..no right click of mouse
<jdu> yaris123456789, also /usr/lib/firefox  and /usr/lib/mozilla
<yaris123456789> ah ok
<Qwertyi> genii: You mean this site? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/303844
<mhall119|work> calwig: do you see a dbus process running?  The services dialog just tells you if it is going to start when the session starts, not if it's currently running
<jdu> yaris123456789, you can also make sure that flash10 is properly installed in them (in the plugins dir)
<Terrible-Tim> I decided to "upgrade" to Jaunty from Hardy , just a quick wipe clean and I was restoring my settings including static IP address.
<gorgonzola> hello. i'm having issues with libata's ahci controller, so i had blacklisted it in previous kernel versions... since in newer kernels libata mods are built-ins, how can i disable ahci, apart from recompiling the kernel ?
<Terrible-Tim> i was using the /etc/network/interfaces file
<sinsational> grawity, can you be alittle more specific.
<calwig> mhall119|work: well now everything is running, but i have to intercept the system upon bootup to finish booting up properly, here let me explain
<CosmicChaos> :(  its kicking me back to gdm very often when i start using pidgin, please help
<Terrible-Tim> but everytime i specify a nic with ip address... the network manager reports no active connections being managed
<Terrible-Tim> and i cant get connected
<Terrible-Tim> is this normal behavior?
<Terrible-Tim> i HAVE to use the network manager?
<yaris123456789> jdu: i found flashplugin-alternative.so in plugins/
<sinsational> grawity, can you be alittle more specific. Are you still there?
<marev> Hi all, I have a problem with skype. My webcam work well with Cheese but Skype give me a green screen
<grawity> sinsational: Yes, I'm still here.
<jdu> Terrible-Tim, NetworkManger no longer respects interfaces.  You can use its interface or turn it off.
<calwig> mhall119|work: system loads, and i see dbus failing (not mDNS sorry) then gdm starts and I log in, once i hit desktop i see Failure to load HAL. So then i stop gdm, stop dbus, start dbus (starts successfully, OKs in all) then start gdm and the session begins again. I log into the desktop and HAL doesnt fail, all devices and controls are there. So I dont get it
<marev> I have Jaunty 64 (AMD turion 64)
<Pici> sinsational: Please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere as it does not have anything to do with Ubuntu support.
<bobsaccamano> hi..my external usb drive is not being detected on ubuntu..and there's no error dialog also..any ideas on what might be the issue?
<jdu> yaris123456789, that should be it.  How did you install flash10?  far the tar.gz,  .deb or what?
<yaris123456789> .deb
<jdu> far = from
<mhall119|work> calwig: that is strange, I'm not sure why dbus would fail during the first login, but succeed when manually started
<yaris123456789> jdu:  .deb
<calwig> mhall119|work: exactly
<bobsaccamano> frojnd, deb
<Terrible-Tim> how do I turn off network-manager?
<Terrible-Tim> i tried removing it...
<Terrible-Tim> network-manager-gnome
<calwig> mhall119|work: do you thnk dpkg-reconfigure dbus would fix it?
<Terrible-Tim> and i could get connected it seemed
<sjokkis> hi. i'm trying to create a directory under /proc/ but i get the error "mdkir: cannot create directory `foo': No such file or directory"
<sjokkis> am i doing it wrong?
<Terrible-Tim> i can try it again...
<bobsaccamano> oops...sry frojnd
<marev> Hi all, I have a problem with skype. My webcam work well with Cheese but Skype give me a green screen
<mhall119|work> calwig: at this point, I have no idea.  But it's unlikely to hurt
<alice_> what would the simplest way to require a program(evolution to be specific) to require a PW to be entered to even load
<jdu> yaris123456789, you might try the tar.gz   it provides an install script, but you don't have to use it; you can copy the .so file included to the plugins dir and replace whatever is there.
<mhall119|work> alice_: you'd have to program it into the application
<qgar> are truecrypted files bigger or just slower to read?
<yaris123456789> jdu:  okay
<mhall119|work> qgar: compared to what?
<calwig> mhall119|work: ok, ill check that, i also checked dmesg and i see stuff, but it isnt the loading segments from bootup. or is it? I see no [OK] sections with the specific service or application
<bobbydigitales_> hi
<qgar> mhall119|work, to an unencrypted file outside a countainer
<Magician0617> hi
<alice_> mhall119|work, so no realistic way to do that for evolution then? looking to lock out kids w/o having to create new logins for them
<getxsick> hi, i tried to use swap file for hibernation. and s2disk makes hibernation but ubuntu doesn't resume it. after while i realized that if i add resume=/dev/XXX to kernel line it works. but i guess it shouldn't be needed to add this if i run update-initramfs...
<robin0800> alastor666: menu editor Evolution properties add gksu to command line
<mhall119|work> qgar: a truecrypt file would be bigger than the file is contains
<yaris123456789> jdit: ot wont let me delete
<jdu> Terrible-Tim, turning it off has a number of negative ramifications to work through such as no dns at first, no automatic wireless.  To turn NetworkManager off, you can rename the symbolic link in /etc/rc.2  according to the README instructions.
<bobbydigitales_> I'm trying to upgrade a deskktop machine from Hardy to Jaunty, I'm using "sudo do-release-upgrade", but it says, "No new release found", what am I doing wrong?
<mhall119|work> robin0800: that only makes it require a password when launched from the menu
<robin0800> alice_: : menu editor Evolution properties add gksu to command line
<qgar> mhall119|work, yes, so how much bigger is the encrypted data?
<Flannel> bobbydigitales_: Go to your software sources (software properties, whatever) and there's an upgrades tab.  Make sure you have "every" release selected, not just LTS ones.
<mhall119|work> bobbydigitales_: under the Software Sources dialog, you have to tell it to upgrade to normal releases, not just LTS releases
<jdu> bobbydigitales_, you need to specify that you are willing to upgrade to not LTS releases.
<jdu> second mhall119|work
<grawity> qgar: TrueCrypt'ed files don't change size, I believe -- the entire container (virtual disk) is encrypted as one.
<Fiveohthree> where in ubuntu do i find list of hardware connected so i can go find drivers?
<mhall119|work> qgar: truecrypt files have a pre-set size, regardless of what you put in them
<andrea2566> can someone help me with my audio i can only hear the pidgin im's.
<jdu> Fiveohthree, you can use the lshw command.  To create a html of it:  sudo lshw -html > lshw.html
<proq> does anyone know where #motu moved to?  I need to talk to a package maintainer about helping port wmi to jaunty
<CosmicChaos> Please help: My xserver high-frequently crashes while running pidgin, any ideas?
<fantomdenuit> im new i want to now somme things about ubuntu
<Fiveohthree> tnx
<Flannel> proq: #ubuntu-motu
<qgar> grawity, mhall119|work yea, for example PGP encryption outputs way more data than the original, so do I need a  container mucb bigger than 4GB to store 4GB file sin it?
<mhall119|work> CosmicChaos: disable all pidgin plugins and see if that helps
<bin10101> help...I have encrypted home directories but now I need to encrypt swap and /tmp.  I setup encrypted home directories at install of Ubuntu 9.04.  I want to use same utilities/method/even pass key if possible.
<grawity> qgar: TrueCrypt works differently than PGP.
<CosmicChaos> mhall119|work: i already tried that
<bin10101> anyone get this to work?
<andrea2566> can someone help me with my audio i can only hear the pidgin im's.
<mhall119|work> CosmicChaos: disable all accounts then
<qgar> grawity, I know
<Niv3k> how can i keep analog/digital checked in alsa mixer
<mhall119|work> qgar: it will need to be a bit bigger than the unencrypted contents
<qgar> grawity, in other words: Do I loose space when i encrypt a partition?
<CosmicChaos> mhall119|work: lol how sould it crash xserver when im OFFLine and cannot receive messages or what do you mean
<bobbydigitales_> Flannel: mhall119|work : jdu:  sorry I should have said that it's a headless machine :)
<gumpish> sooooo.... where do the cert authority certs live?
<qgar> mhall119|work, a bit, ok :)
<Niv3k> i have to recheck after every boot
<mhall119|work> CosmicChaos: just trying to eliminate factors
<bobbydigitales_> maybe I need to give "do-release-upgrade" -p ?
<CosmicChaos> mhall119|work: the factor is: working with 8.10, crashing cserver with 9.04
<Chunky_K1> Heya all, I'm using openoffice launchpad ppa, on intrepid. Suddently a couple days ago, I started getting a message that "not all updates can be installed" and offering a partial upgrade
<elad`> Name a good program for usenet.
<mhall119|work> CosmicChaos: it could be one of the Pidgin account libs, which is why I suggested disabling all accounts
<Chunky_K1> And it won't select the other updates
<Chunky_K1> for openoffice
<shadeslayer> hi i removed xubuntu-desktop from my laptop but i can still see the option for a XFCE session in the login manager
<Chunky_K1> Is there a simple fixd for this?
<jdu> bobbydigitales_, you do realize that you are going to have to do two upgrades to get from hardy to jaunty and that may leave a degree of cruft?
<Niv3k> Hi
<Fiveohthree> how come says l1 cach 30 , l2 256, and system is 768, is 512 and 256 in there.??
<elad`> !help usenet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help usenet
<mhall119|work> Fiveohthree: L1 and L2 cache is on the processor, not RAM
<mneptok> elad`: what do you want to do?
<Fiveohthree> dir,, good to know
<Flannel> jdu, bobbydigitales_: no it won't.
<mneptok> elad`: read and post to Usenet? sudo apt-get install pan
<elad`> Download stuff from usenet. I've got an account, but not a program that would work under linux.
<Niv3k> elad: iuse hellanzb with lottanzb gui
<elad`> No, I want binaries.
<gumpish> oops, needed to install ca-certificates package.
<mneptok> elad`: sudo apt-get install pan
<kantlivelong> anyone know why gnome-touchpad-settings sets my horiz scroll as my vert-scroll???
<Fiveohthree> are there standard drivers loaded with ubuntu incase i cant connect to the net
<adnc> where can i follow if there are changes on the ubuntu intel graphics driver?
<Fiveohthree> iv had them load up into a manager of some kind and vid card came up to look for driver
<mhall119|work> Fiveohthree: the default Ubuntu install comes with many drivers
<shadeslayer> adnc: you could see the release notes
<adnc> satyagrahi: the released intel driver with 9.04 had many problems, i'm waiting till there is any progress but now updates yet for it
<Niv3k> Can anyone read this?
<geekboxjockey> hello, does anyone know any USB composite video (RCA jack) capture dongles that work well with ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> Niv3k: no
<john> is ubuntu/kubuntu 9.04 significantly faster/slower than their predecessors?
<Niv3k> thnx shade
<Flannel> bobbydigitales_: What you need to do is to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, and set it to "normal" instead of lts.
<mhall119|work> john: bootup is faster in 9.04
<shadeslayer> adnc: see the bug report filed on it in the release notes,all updates will be posted there
<bobbydigitales_> Flannel: ok, thanks!
<geekboxjockey> I haven't been able to find a good source for that information
<Fiveohthree> i go to hardware drivers but it says no drivers are loaded.
<mhall119|work> I haven't noticed any other difference
<Fiveohthree> an wont let me select or enter anything
<shadeslayer> john: on ext4 yes
<Flannel> bobbydigitales_: And in the future, say "I have a headless machine" not "I have a desktop machine" ;)
<jbwiv> guys, for the life of me I can't get Num Lock to work on Jaunty. Anyone know how?
<bin10101> is there a config program for eCryptfs?
<adnc> shadeslayer: ahh thats sounds if there i could find some informatinos, where are the release notes published? on the ubuntu.com site?
<john> mhall119|work, ; everything else pretty much the same?
<john> shadeslayer: faster?
<mhall119|work> Fiveohthree: The Hardware Drivers dialog only shows proprietary drivers
<shadeslayer> adnc: see the topic
<john> shadeslayer: ;)
<mhall119|work> john: so far
<john> shadeslayer: woop
<john> thanks guys
<shadeslayer> john: *much faster*
<bobbydigitales_> Flannel: I meant to say, "it's a desktop install, but headless" to make it clear it wasn't a server install. But I screwed it up :).
<bobbydigitales_> Flannel: and thanks! :)
<mneptok> bin10101: irc://irc.oftc.net/#ecryptfs
<adnc> shadeslayer: ahh thank you
<shadeslayer> good thing we didnt tell him about the mem leaks :P
<Fiveohthree> do i have to go to add/remove apps and add a manager.. similar to device manager in win
<mhall119|work> Fiveohthree: what for?
<shadeslayer> adnc: theres a solution posted there too,see if it works for you
<sd32> help, i have a corrupted tracker index, and the tracker applet wont go away!!
<Amigadude> how can I create modelines
<adnc> i wouldn't recommend anyone updating to 9.04 from 8.10 if he has a intel graphics
<Fiveohthree> instal drivers for ethernet card
<shadeslayer> adnc: we know
<Fiveohthree> i get no lights with onboard
<mneptok> adnc: but females should have no problems? :P
<adnc> shadeslayer: do you mean the solutions on the wiki page
<adnc> mneptok: heheh
<mhall119|work> Fiveohthree: what kind of card do you have?
<Fiveohthree> and it just stopped whith fresh ubuntu instal
<Amigadude> just tried an online form and now I'm getting unknown sync
<shadeslayer> adnc: uh....no in the release notes
<adnc> shadeslayer: let me see, i'll give feedback on it
<shadeslayer> adnc: sure
<elad`> mneptok, thanks.
<stephenw>  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<stephenw> Really slow in 9.04
<stephenw> Firefox is unusable, redrawing windows takes forever.
<shadeslayer> so...anyone who can tell me why xfce isnt removed from my session manager?
<mhall119|work> stephenw: hang on, I have a solution, let me find it
<Fiveohthree> realteck rtl-8139/8139c/8139c+
<stephenw> I am not using the non-free driver, because xorg1.6 broke it.
<shadeslayer> stephenw: if mhall119|work solution doesnt work try firefox 3.5
<genii> Qwertyi: Yes, that site. Apologies on lag. Work required me, I have been /away
<stephenw> shadeslayer: I think it's probably the video driver.
<stephenw> But maybe it is ff
<mhall119|work> stephenw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/363238/comments/8 try adding the options here to the Device section of your xorg.conf
<shadeslayer> stephenw: ah....that,no idea there then
<stephenw> chromium, while a lot more crash-happy is faster
<ValentineX> old ubuntu users can update their ubuntuto ext4 file system after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04?
<stephenw> mhall119|work: thanks
<shadeslayer> ValentineX: yes
<curtis> I am trying to run this game in firefox, ubuntu 9.04 http://trackmill.com/free-rider-2/Tracks/82620
<mhall119|work> stephenw: I have a similar ATI card, was using fglrx in 8.10, but they dropped support for my card (and probably yours too) in the latest version
<Guest23410> it will not start up anyone have any ideas on how i can get it to work?
<ValentineX> shadeslayer: i mean my ubuntu file systems etc main / and roots etc
<epswing> any issues with the wired version of the apply keyboard http://images.apple.com/keyboard/images/wired_keyboard20090306.gif ?  do the volume controls work?
<epswing> (ubuntu 9.04)
<shadeslayer> ValentineX: yes,see http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<Qwertyi> genii: Done that. Thank you.
<afonja> Hello everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu(just installed yestarday) and I have a problems with using built in microphone(Laptop HP Pavillion 6800)
<aleron6> does anybody know how i can deleted the gnomenu applet i tried the terminal and synpatic but they just dont seem to find the file
<genii> Qwertyi: You're welcome
<epswing> apple*
<Terrible-Tim> hey!  thank you (jdu?) for telling me to disable network-manager.. I just removed it again and it seemed to work this time.. I am now able to set a static ip again in /etc/network/interfaces
<ghindo> Is there a way to specify the directory that gnome screensaver uses for a slideshow?
<Terrible-Tim> I have another question... I have a box with two NIC's and i run a virtual machine on my machine.  How can I set it up so that one NIC is reserved specifically for that VM and the other NIC is only used for my host?
<adnc> shadeslayer: i see these recommentations but display is not configured via xorg.conf what will happen if if i add MigrationHeuristic greedy to it, since there is no Device section in it
<afonja> Hello everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu(just installed yestarday) and I have a problems with using built in microphone(Laptop HP Pavillion 6800). Can any one explain me how can I make it work?
<ValentineX> shadeslayer: is it easy for new users to do with this?
<mhall119|work> adnc: anything you add to xorg.conf gets added on top of the autoconfiguration
<adnc> mhall119|work: ahh, ok
<geekboxjockey> Where can I find a good USB composite video capture device that is compatible with Ubuntu?
<mhall119|work> afonja: what problems?  just not working?
<aleron6> so nobody here knows how to remove gnomenu
<geekboxjockey> I have yet to find a guide that has enough information
<mhall119|work> aleron6: how did you install it?
<shadeslayer> adnc: i _have_ no idea :(,since i use a nvidia driver,just read it in the release notes so thought it might help you
<aleron6> using the cd command
<shadeslayer> ValentineX: never tried it so no idea
<aleron6> its an applet
<adnc> mhall119|work: actually i can not start compiz, it switches back to without advanced display settings after looking for driver.
<mhall119|work> adnc: maybe your card/driver can't handle compiz?
<bluegoon> Hey guys, is it possible to take out my ubuntu installed hdd and put int in another machine temporarily?  Will it freak out the hardware drivers etc?
<Terrible-Tim>  I have a question... I have a box with two NIC's and i run a virtual machine on my machine.  How can I set it up so that one NIC is reserved specifically for that VM and the other NIC is only used for my host?
<adnc> mhall119|work: well it did with 8.04 and 8.10
<Linux2008> Announcement from The Linux Foundation:  Linux.com just went live. Use the site and win a laptop signed by Linus himself. http://www.linux.com
<mhall119|work> aleron6: you should be able to right-click the applet icon and select remove
<pepperjack> bluegoon: a good change itll work
<Terrible-Tim> are you trying to boot off of it?
<aleron6> i tried that it doesnt work
<mhall119|work> adnc: 9.04 got a new xserver, which some proprietary drivers don't support
<shadeslayer> Linux2008: yipeeee
<bluegoon> pepperjack: hoping so... dammit, have to keep dual booting into xp because 9.04 cant support my 3g device.
<mhall119|work> aleron6: is there a remove option?
<deco017> السلام عليكم ، نصبت compiz من خلال احد الشروحات بالمنتدى ولكن للأسف لم يشتغل يعني مثلا لما اضغط احد الإختصارات مثلا alt+e لايحدث اي شيء و لا توجد اي تأثيرات فما السبب في كل هذا ؟؟
<aleron6> yes when i click on it an error dialog pops up
<RHorse> HELP!!! TERRORISTS!!!
<Talkradio> ahh the terrorist speaks heh
<adnc> deco017: thats cool, but noone will understand
<oluu> haha
<aleron6> n asks me to dlete it or not delete it
<Pici> !sa | deco017
<ubottu> deco017: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<nebajoth> vdoes ubuntu have anything like gentoo's eselect interface to select between multiple library versions, and multiple libraries that provide equivalent functionality, per package or user or whole system?
<oluu> alquida will bomb the channel :'(
<aleron6> n i delete but it still stays there
<Terrible-Tim>  I have a question... I have a box with two NIC's and i run a virtual machine on my machine.  How can I set it up so that one NIC is reserved specifically for that VM and the other NIC is only used for my host?
<Pici> oluu, RHorse: Please don't.
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me the name of a good ftp account I can install on ubuntu? preferably something with a nice GUI ?
<deco017> thanks all and sorry :)
<oluu> <3
<adnc> oluu: and because you wrote this the nsa will keep track of the channel aswell
<Fiveohthree> look at that , router was pluged in but not hub.. ha
<jetlee> fucker
<oluu> oh noes
<Kingsy101> sorry not ftp account, I meant ftp client
<mhall119|work> Kingsy101: FileZilla
<bluegoon> Any good free ebooks on Ubuntu?
<bluegoon> I think i asked earlier, but im home now, anyone got a link to that great ubuntu ebook?
<shadeslayer> bluegoon: i think i saw one,it was guide
<Kingsy101> cool, can I install that in the add programs in ubuntu?
<epswing> any issues with the wired version of the apple keyboard http://images.apple.com/keyboard/images/wired_keyboard20090306.gif ?  do the volume controls work?  (ubuntu 9.04)
<jetlee> bob yoyo bab
<jake_> question: i'm rusty on wireless, best way to do Linksys WUSB54GSC wireless usb adapter in 9.04?
<bluegoon> shadeslayer: Yea man, was some site, it was an awesome pdf download of some book.
<mhall119|work> Kingsy101: yup
<bigpresh> Kingsy101: If you're using KDE, you can just type ftp://user:pass@host/ into Konqueror for easy FTPing; I suspect Gnome has something similar
<Pici> jetlee: Please stop, this is a support channel.
<ValentineX> Is there any way i can convert my fat32 partitions to ext4?
<rippedchicken> hi people i need help one of my computers when i boot it up it says Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/ not found
<rippedchicken> ?
<shadeslayer> bluegoon: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/free-ubuntu-linux-e-books.html
<jetlee> hey
<bluegoon> thanks shade
<ValentineX> whois jetlee
<jetlee> ex;; 222222229999999999999999999
<Terrible-Tim>  I have a question... I have a box with two NIC's and i run a virtual machine on my machine.  How can I set it up so that one NIC is reserved specifically for that VM and the other NIC is only used for my host?
<OsamaK> Hello. Is it possible to set permissions to install packages without root access?
<shadeslayer> bluegoon: im not sure thats the book...let me re-search more
<mhall119|work> Terrible-Tim: check your VM's documentation
<bigpresh> Terrible-Tim: What kind of VM are you running?
<jetlee>  
<mhall119|work> OsamaK: no
<rippedchicken> can anyone give me any idea what might be causing that?
<shadeslayer> bluegoon: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/
<Terrible-Tim> vbox...
<jakswa> question: i'm rusty on wireless, best way to do Linksys WUSB54GSC wireless usb adapter in 9.04?
<bigpresh> Terrible-Tim: ISTR that virtualbox can be told which physical network adaptor to use
<Terrible-Tim> i figured it would be an ubuntu setting, though... not vbox.. because i want to prevent system wide packets being sent and received to that NIC
<bluegoon> sweet dude
<Terrible-Tim> EXCEPT for vbox
<bluegoon> shadeslayer: dude i think it had a picture of a tree on the cover
<shadeslayer> bluegoon: dont mention it ;)
<OsamaK> mhall119|work: So when X wants to install any package they have to have a root access?
<shadeslayer> bluegoon: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/
<bigpresh> Well, the system will use whatever interface is set up as the default route
<bluegoon> shadeslayer: YES! thats the one, ur a legend dude, thanks!
<Fiveohthree> k pluging in hup bidnt work
<Terrible-Tim> how do i check what the default route is and how can i change it?
<Terrible-Tim> heck.. if you jsut give me the right terminology to google i can get it myself
<Terrible-Tim> im just looking for change default NIC ubuntu
<shadeslayer> bluegoon: np man
<th0r> Terrible-Tim, the command you want to research is 'route'
<Cryptic_1onkey> Terrible-Tim: Netstat -rn
<Pici> Terrible-Tim: man route
<Terrible-Tim> and all the solutions want me to turn the card off
<mhall119|work> OsamaK: they have to have Sudo access
<Kingsy101> thanks guys.. FileZilla is exactly what I wanted
<Kingsy101> :0
<shadeslayer> yip yip
<olman> hola
<rippedchicken> hello people can anyone please help i get an error message when i turn on my computer
<olman> ayuda con vsftpd
<olman> un asunto de directorios y permisos
<th0r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<neurobuntu> id like to make it so when I right click on item on my desktop I can run a custom script on that file? how would I go about doing this?
<jakswa> if a wireless usb stick does not work out of the box, is ndiswrapper still the way to go? or WICD or something?
<Dr_Willis> neurobuntu:  nautilus has a scripting feature.  ive seen some example scripts at gnome-look.org i think
<hector> hi
<neurobuntu> Dr_Willis, thanks
<blaise> pardon me, how do I get the laitest version of wine?
<mhall119|work> neurobuntu: look into nautilus actions
<neurobuntu> blaise, download it from winehq
<ror> blaise, there's a wineHQ repository
<shbn> 2ha
<hector> hi, im new to ubuntu
<blaise> rar repository?
<rippedchicken> hey hector
<hector> hey
<rippedchicken> im hector too
<ror> blaise, http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<hector> cool
<Cryptic_Donkey> blaise: sudo apt-get inssll -y wine
<hector> lol
<shbn> me too iam new
<mhall119|work> blaise: Wine offers an apt repository, will make it easy to download Wine and keep it up to date
<rippedchicken> yeah but are you a hector?
<hector> yeah, my real name is hector
<blaise> neurobuntu: DUH! I mean without breaking ubuntu's proprietary package management system
<mhall119|work> blaise: it won't break it
<rippedchicken> so what did you need help with hector?
<qgar> how to hibernate via the console?
<neurobuntu> blaise, you can't, plus the system isn't proprietary... if you want to only use Ubuntu sponsored apps you'll never have the latest versions
<qgar> and can I lock my screen and till it to hibernate in 40 miinutes?
<skyl> I wonder if changing from apache-worker to apache-prefork will require any changes to my config files?
<hector> can anyone help me? im using a acer 5050 notebook and i cant get the right driver for my video card (ati radeon xpress 1100)
<ror> blaise, additional repositories are all part of ubuntu, what makes you think it'll break it?
<neurobuntu> blaise, but winehq does have a repository that will let you use the latest version of wine
<gianluca> 1it
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mhall119|work> hector: what driver is it using?
<mhall119|work> FYI, ATI just dropped support for a lot of cards in their latest driver
<hector> i dont know, i just instaled ubuntu
<mhall119|work> hector: did you get to the desktop?
<hector> video is going almost "fine" it just lags when i see hd videos in youtube and stuff like that
<mhall119|work> yeah, you're likely using the reverse-engineered open source driver
<sebsebseb> hector: there's a special netbook version, is that the one you installed?
<hector> and pc gets awful slow when viewing a movie, i have 3gb ram and a 2.2 amd turion processor
<blaise> neurobuntu: how to use said wine repo?
<hector> nope
<hector> normal desktop version
<mhall119|work> hector: are you familiar with xorg.conf files?
<neurobuntu> blaise, get the url for the repository and ad it to your package manager
<hector> this is not a netbook btw
<ror> blaise, it's all on that page I linked; once you've set it up it just all manages itself as normal
<hector> nope, im fresh new to it
<ror> then ubuntu keeps it updated as normal
<neurobuntu> winehq probably has a walkthrough on how to do it
<mhall119|work> hector, then you're about to take a dive into the deep end
<neurobuntu> blaise, plus there are tons of howtos on the net
<hector> lol
<mikebeecham> hi there...does anyone know how I go about updating rhythmbox to the latest version?
<sebsebseb> hector: nevermind  maybe it wasnt you who said was on netbook
 * blaise stabs random people with hand carved wooden spork
<ror> blaise, http://www.winehq.org/download/deb < that IS a tutorial/howto on how to do it
<mhall119|work> hector: press alt-F2 to get the run dialog
<hector> ive been all night trying to make this work
<ror> ignore the /deb that example is ubuntu
<blaise> thanks
<hector> ok, now what?
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: only security updates in each Ubuntu release.  then people can install  later programs them selves or wait for another version
<mhall119|work> hector: from the run dialog, type "gksudo hedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<andrea2566> how do i change permissions for files in my cdrom says Error removing file: Read-only file system
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: also I used to use Rythombox, but then Banshee became great :)
<hector> whit the " too?
<hector> with
<mhall119|work> without quotes
<hector> kk
<mhall119|work> got the file open?
<Dr_Willis> andrea2566:  trying to delete files from a cdrom >
<Dr_Willis> ?
<neurobuntu> andrea2566, you can't add write permission to a cdrom, cd's are read only
<neurobuntu> andrea2566, unless its a cdrw
<Jkessler> is raid 1 hard to set up in ubuntu?
<mikebeecham> sebsebseb: banshee?
<andrea2566> neurobuntu, yes it is and i am trying to delete the file in it
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: which Ubuntu version are you on?  8.04 does not have a good version.  8.10 and 9.04 do
<grawity> neurobuntu: Even then it wouldn't be as simple as « rm file »
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: it also plays videos
<hector> ok
<hector> now what?
<Yancho> hi anyone can hint me why ubuntu is restarting every random time please? is there any setting that it does not restart and print an error instead? thanks
<hector> nothing happened
<mikebeecham> sebsebseb: 9.04
<ghindo> Is there a way to specify the directory that gnome screensaver uses for a slideshow?
<mhall119|work> okay, you see several sections like <Screen></Screen>?
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: sudo apt-get install banshee
<mhall119|work> hector: no file?
<hector> nope, nothing happened
<nick_h> could someone who uses a standard US keyboard layout paste the contents of /etc/default/console-setup on www.pastie.org please? my layout is acting up
<theFunzo> could i get some quick help with a bash script? I'm a real noob :P Could we take it through PMs? anyone up for it?^^
<mhall119|work> hector: sorry, typo, should be gedit not hedit
<Cryptic_Donkey> Yancho: Ubuntu is probably restarting due to your computer over heating
<mikebeecham> sebsebseb: will give it a go, and see whether it's better or not
<hector> oh lol
<hector> ok
<Pici> theFunzo: You may want to try #bash
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: ok
<FrankQC> Which program do you use to know which addresses/computers are connected to the same network as you?
<mhall119|work> hector: did that load the file this time?
<theFunzo> thanks Pici :)
<mib_1emvmy6v> Can I perform a clone of an active running OS with dd?
<Yancho> Cryptic_Donkey is there some monitoring software i can use to see the temps?
<KaiZ51> hi, can someone please help me with installing deus ex on wine with an ISO image?
<SealedWithAKiss> Whenever I attempt to visit a website with flash content I receive a message saying that I do not have the latest version of flash player install, when in fact I do. I have tried reinstalling flash but that hasn't solved my problem. Any ideas?
<Cryptic_Donkey> FrankQC: Netstat -rn will show you your routing table in numaric form
<SealedWithAKiss> installed*
<cherva> can anyone help me with dealing with the X11's cookies in /etc/ssh/sshrc
<hector> yeah
<hector> its a blank page
<mhall119|work> blank?
<FrankQC> Cryptic_Donkey : Yeah but it won't tell me the other computers on the network
<sebsebseb> theFunzo: also good free bash ebooks and such out there,  I could link you to something soon
<cherva> ubottu: ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<hector> yeak, like a word processing program but with nothing on it
<cherva> ubottu: #ssh
<mib_1emvmy6v> ubottu:  dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<mhall119|work> hmmm, we did something wrong somewhere then
<janedoe__> can anyone give a hand with distcc?
<adnc> ok, the performance problem and compiz problem with intel is solved, if anyone has the same on a intel GM965/GL960, i might be able to help
<mib_1emvmy6v> ubottu:  netcat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netcat
<chuck_> nick_h, here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/171816/
<Pici> !fishing | mib_1emvmy6v
<ubottu> mib_1emvmy6v: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<KaiZ51> can someone please help me with installing deus ex on wine with an ISO image?
<Cryptic_Donkey> FrankQC: Palces Network should tell you thnames of the other nodes on your network or you might have to configure a hosts file,
<mhall119|work> hector, try this from the run dialog: sudo "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.con"
<mhall119|work> with the quotes this time
<hector> ok
<ienorand> mhall119|work: f at the end
<Pici> !gksudo | mhall119|work
<ubottu> mhall119|work: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mhall119|work> right, xorg.conf
<beppe_> I use Ubuntu(last version) on virtualbox, does anyone know where i can get to my c: or d:, because my base op is xp?
<mib_1emvmy6v> Has anyone here used "dd" to clone a hard drive?  I have a question about it
<Yancho> im in its bios - cpu is 28 / system is 27 not that bad Cryptic_Donkey ey?
<ienorand> hector: "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" with and f
<FrankQC> ubottu:  iptraf
<hector> how can i ignore the ubottu ??
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptraf
<FrankQC> ubottu:  iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<sebsebseb> hector: don't, it could be useful
<mhall119|work> hector: don't ignore the bot,it's right, you need gksudo not sudo
<sebsebseb> hector: if your getting help he can be quite useful if people decide to use it
<KaiZ51> ubottu: mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<adnc> mhall119|work: thank you vey much!
<hector> its annoying lol
<hector> ok
<mhall119|work> adnc: fix it?
<KaiZ51> can someone please help me with installing deus ex on wine with an ISO image?
<mhall119|work> ok, hector, let me try this one more time, run: gksudo "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<adnc> mhall119|work: yes, i added the greedy option to the x config file this improved the performance and then i skipped the intel graphics card blacklist entry from compiz, so this works aswell
<adnc> looks nice and performance seems to be even better
<_spm_Draget> Is there a way to get ssh / bash from the alternate install cd? I only get the busybox from other consoles =/
<hector> ok
<mhall119|work> adnc: enjoy the compisited goodness
<hector> now there is text on it
<falkinski> I need help with a script using goog define but I can not get it working. Here's my .bashrc: http://pastebin.com/d3d1e3aed Script is at the end, when I type "define test" it just shows "(END)" to the top left. What am I doing wrong?
<mhall119|work> hector: ok, now do you see sections like <Screen></Screen>?
<Elmaron> hi
<hector> nope
<Elmaron> solid-pop3d just terminates for me without any error message
<adnc> mhall119|work: ohh i used to work with it for quite some time, just 9.04 wasn't able to. but i'm going to switch it off again probably, to many effects ;)
<Elmaron> can someone help me?
<mhall119|work> dang it
<hector> there is section "device"
<hector> and stuff like that
<mhall119|work> ah, perfect
<_spm_Draget> Is there a way to get ssh from the alternate install livecd?
<hector> everything is like really "default"
<nick_h> chuck_: thanks. much appreciated!
<hector> like everything is "default screen" and "configured monitor"
<chuck_> nick_h, your welcome
<mhall119|work> hector: between the <Device> tags, add the options described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/363238/comments/8
<mhall119|work> once you've added them, save the file, log out, and log back in
<hector> there isnt any device tag with > >
<hector> do you want me to copy paste it?
<KaiZ51> can someone please help me with installing deus ex on wine with an ISO image?
<mib_1emvmy6v> Can I make a clone of an active OS using "dd"?
<mhall119|work> hector: not in here, put it in pastebin.com
<hector> kk
<mhall119|work> and then just put the pastebin link here
<DasEi> mib_1emvmy6v: yes
<Elmaron> also dovecot won't start. before I installed the solid-pop3d package it did, now both fail to startup (no error message)
<ienorand> mib_1emvmy6v: not a mounted device, thats generally not a good idea i think...
<hector> http://pastebin.com/m227240c1
<DasEi> mib_1emvmy6v: you need a second hd least the size of the existing os, then can dd if=/dev/source of=/dev/goal , replaced with correct drives
<mhall119|work> hector: okay, sorry, I'm not at an Ubuntu machine, I forgot the syntax
<mhall119|work> brain fart
<mhall119|work> hector: you've got the right file anyway
<Acedip> does skype support voice chat in ubuntu ??
<grawity> Acedip: Yes.
<hector> lol no problem man thanks a lot for your help and time
<mhall119|work> add the option from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/363238/comments/8 into the Device section
<bookmark> hi
<hector> so what should i do then??
<mhall119|work> hector: then log out and back in, performance will hopefully have improved
<mhall119|work> after saving the file with those changes, of course
<ienorand> Acedip: if you want 64bit versuion look at wiki entry for skype
<Acedip> grawity, well its showing, problem with audio playback when i try to call someone, is there some thing i should look into
<bookmark> I'm trying to run karmic livecd but it doesn't run like the gutsy would.  It just gives me a busybox shell.  Does anyone know what i can do to get graphical livecd to work again?
<mhall119|work> hector: you can pastebin the modified file before logging out if you want, so I can look over it
<Acedip> ienorand, no, i dont want the 64 bit version, but voice is not working on 32bit version
<hector> where should i paste it??
<hector> in the file i mean
<mhall119|work> hector: between the Section "Device" and EndSection lines
<hector> kk
<Elmaron> "/etc/init.d/postfix what" prompts "* Usage: /etc/init.d/postfix {start|stop|restart|reload|flush|check|abort|force-reload}"
<Elmaron> "/etc/init.d/solid-pop3d what" prompts nothing!! why?
<Elmaron> it actually seems /etc/init.d/solid-pop3d is just not recognizing anything
<ienorand> Acedip: The way I got that working was just to thoroughly go through both skype and system audio preferences...
<exon> mm could sombody help me out i made a ext3 partition /dev/sda6 with mountpoint /home/data but i can't write anything in it it says i  am not owner ?
<exon> how can i make it write able and owner
<bookmark> i wont donate blood i wont!
<bookmark> not to save a life
<Acedip> ienorand, ohk.. Even the test call is saying problems with audio playback
<exon> any help?
<sebsebseb> exon: ah yes that
<ienorand> Acedip: Yea, unless you've managed to match up th sound devices in a good way it will complain...
<bookmark> does live cd have an irc client?
<hector> http://pastebin.com/m2d1e2307
<kulight> any one knows how to remove cube cups or make them transparent ?
<hector> is that ok??
<ienorand> !karmic | bookmark
<ubottu> bookmark: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<qgar> exon, I don't know any more, but you will find it when you google
<Acedip> ienorand, alright, so voice does not work out the box ?
<Fzang> can I edit the menu.lst boot titles?
<sebsebseb> exon: run nautilus as root   be careful when doing that, so you don't delete say a system file.    gksudo nautilus   find your drive in  computer or   /media     right click  properites.  go to permissions and  make sure your the owner,  that should do it
<PolitikerNEU> bookmark: it has pidgin - so yes, it has an (crappy) IRC-CLient
<bookmark> karmic is unstable i guess?
<madmartian> can anybody help me with bug 369552?
<sebsebseb> bookmark: it's not even on alpha1 as far as I know
<bookmark> ok ill bbl
<bookmark> thanks
<Elmaron> isn't here _anyone_ having an idea why "/etc/init.d/solid-pop3d" doesn't react to ANYTHING, no matter what I use as argument? =(
<mhall119|work> hector: might be better under the "Device" section, rather than "Screen"
<Elmaron> I just installed that pop3d and it just doesn't work at all :(
<sjokkis> i'm trying to use bluetooth on my eee. as far as i've gathered i requires that i load the module 'usb_hci'. this doesn't appear to be included in the generic kernels. anyone know what to do?
<ienorand> Acedip: not for me at least... there was some setting up of preferences...
<cemc> PolitikerNEU: it doesn't have xchat?
<hector> so i have to delete the rest?
<Elmaron> I could really need some help, I cannot remember ever having such an issue and I'm really clueless
<hector> that is in between??
<PolitikerNEU> cemc: I don't think so
<sebsebseb> !permissions > exon
<ubottu> exon, please see my private message
<hector> oh now i noticed
<hector> sec
<mynyml> I need to install an app so that the executable ends up in ~/bin, is this doable with synaptic? or do i have to compile?
<mhall119|work> hector: there are multiple sections, each starts with "Section" and ends with "EndSection"
<sebsebseb> mynyml: have to compile I think
<jeffyeh> does anyone know a terminal command that returns brightness of the LCD?
<_PiLoT_> hey there when i had 8.10, vlc needed a quick fidle to find my sound card but now 9.04 vlc isnt picking up my card any ideas?
<sebsebseb> _PiLoT_: have you got sound for other apps?
<matrix_> hey folks i installed ubuntu 8 on pentium IV,everthing went fine, but when i tryed to log in i just get a black screen, i could not log in on GUI, then i did this reboot,recovery mode root sudo apt-get remove compiz compiz-core , now i can log into my GUI i just upgraded to 9.04 is my ubuntu fine now or i need more to configure
<Fiveohthree> so i got the green light onbord for ethernet to come on when moved cable from hub to just router.. but still no net.. wants user names and encrption keys or phrases and i only have that set up for wireless not wired
<mynyml> sebastien: and then i pass a location option to make install i'm guessing?
<hector> http://pastebin.com/m3588a73d
<hector> now??
<jeffyeh> rather, i'm trying to get conky to show my screen brightness, and hw.acpi.lcd0.brightness isn't working
<_PiLoT_> sebsebseb its an odd one, the computer boot sound comes thought eh onboard speaker the system event sounds come through my speakers
<_PiLoT_> avlc comes through the onborad speaker but in the preferences it cant see my card
<sebsebseb> matrix_: ok you got it working, but  if you had to install graphics card driver before, well it won't be there now
<blaise> rar, neurobuntu: sorry, just very used to gentoo..
<Acedip> ienorand, well i dont many options to configure in skype, the sound device section does not have much other than just choose a device
<_spm_Draget> Is there a way to get a usable bash/console from the alternate livecd?
<sebsebseb> sound |  _PiLoT_
<Pupeno_> What program can be used to rip a CD into Ogg or MP3 by someone with a fresh Ubuntu installation and that doesn't know much about computers?
<mhall119|work> hector: looks good, now log out and back in.
<hector> kk
<sebsebseb> !ogg |  Pupeno
<ubottu> Pupeno: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matrix_> so how to install my graphic card
<mhall119|work> hector: good luck
<_PiLoT_> sebsebseb sorry?
<hector> thanks, im going to try now
<hector> thanks a lot
<sebsebseb> _PiLoT_: hummm it didn't work
<sebsebseb> !sound >  _PiLoT_
<ubottu> _PiLoT_, please see my private message
<_spm_Draget> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pepperjack> marfusha_: first, and this is important, you must hook it up to the computer.
<sebsebseb> _PiLoT_: might be a bit useful
<_spm_Draget> !bash alternate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash alternate
<_spm_Draget> pfft
<pepperjack> marfusha_: what card?
<Pupeno_> sebastien: those pages doesn't say what app can be used to rip a CD.
<matrix_> so how to install my graphic card driver
<Roxy> My mobile breoadband stopped working and I think it happend when I used an USB flash drive at the same time that I used the mpbile broadband through the USB port. The strange thing is that I couldn't unmount my USB flash drive normally because the light of the stick was binking and didn't turn black. Now my mobile breoadband has stopped working! Pleas help!
<sebsebseb> Pupeno_: ok I don't know
<sebsebseb> matrix_: system > administaration  > hardware drivers
<Pupeno_> I thought Ubuntu used to come with a program to rip CDs, but I can't find anything like that.
<_PiLoT_> cheers but its set right
<mhall119|work> Pupeno_: sound juicer
<sebsebseb> Pupeno_: probably something in repo
<_PiLoT_> the main volume is set to the card
<matrix_> iam there nothing is there
<sebsebseb> _PiLoT_: ok well  I can't really help you anyway, but someone else can if you stick around I expect
<Pupeno_> sebsebseb: those things come out of the box generally.
 * vatts sets mode +o vatts
<ienorand> Acedip: hw:intel,0 and plughw on the others was the way to go for me... I think
<bookmark> yay
<pepperjack> Pupeno_: apt-cache search rip cd gtk
<_PiLoT_> nop probs
<matrix_> no priority drivers are been using on this system
<blaise> Pupeno_: try grip
<bookmark> i can not seem to connect with multiverse
<bookmark> does anyone have a working sources.list for me?
<sebsebseb> bookmark: have you enabled that software source?
<pepperjack> marfusha_: lspci -v or sudo lshw will tell you the card you have
<vitorsilva> join #portolinux
<sebsebseb> bookmark: don't really need to do stuff with sources.list anymore, because of   system > administaration > software sources.   or the resporitores in synaptic package manager
<smartguy92> hi all!
<Frederick> Folks I need to patch systemc for gcc 4.1 but it seems to hang or I cant use the patch properly I dunno what is it asking me for I have the output here can you please check with me? http://pastey.net/114153
<exon> is there a way to backup a whole partition  like ghost for windows so i could restore my whole partition?
<sebsebseb> !backup >  exon
<ubottu> exon, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !sbackup > exon
<smartguy92> try gparted
<blaise> gparted rox
<Pupeno_> There's no program to rip cds supported by canonical?
<catalin> bistrita
<_PiLoT_> hey the alsamixer command in the terminal tells me the card is intel
<smartguy92> in gparted you can copy whole disks
<pepperjack> bookmark: but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine  this may help
<mhall119|work> Pupeno_: yes there is
<blaise> Pupeno_: try grip, I'm tellin ya
<Pupeno_> mhall119|work: which one?
<blaise> Pupeno_: it's awesume
<matrix_> sebsebsebseb are you there
<mhall119|work> Pupeno_: sound-juicer
<pepperjack> Pupeno_: yes there are many
<smartguy92> i have a question
<sebsebseb> matrix_: yeah
<Pupeno_> mhall119|work: the package in synaptic says it's not supported by Canonical.
<blaise> smartguy92: people in here may have an answer if you ask the question.
<smartguy92> is anyone using Canon LBP 2900 in Ubuntu 9.04
<matrix_> iam in there system-admin-hardware no priority drivers are running on this system
<mhall119|work> Pupeno_: it still works
<sebsebseb> matrix_: ok
<sebsebseb> matrix_: what card you got?
<matrix_> dunno
<Pupeno_> mhall119|work: but that's not what I asked.
<hector> im back
<matrix_> iam on pentium IV
<mhall119|work> Pupeno_: sorry, misunderstood you
<sebsebseb> matrix_: Intel maybe?  maybe a Intel graphics card to, meaning there woudn't be a driver in there
<Frederick> Folks I need to patch systemc for gcc 4.1 but it seems to hang or I cant use the patch properly I dunno what is it asking me for I have the output here can you please check with me? http://pastey.net/114153
<Fiveohthree> so ubunto is asking for info to connect to protected wired network.. would these be what i use to loginto router.. cause its connected to it and i still cant access router via ip??
<pepperjack> Pupeno_: its supported by ubuntu. that only means that it is pulled from the universe repo or something.  we still support it and maintain the package
<sebsebseb> matrix_: nividia and ATI drivers tend to be in that thing, and nothing else as far as I know.   ok  fine  try compiz again if you want
<matrix_> what to type on console to find info about my graphic card
<madmartian> matrix_: sudo lshw
<hector> it worked so so, the video is now smoother but the flash player itself lags more, and if i scroll down the page it lags even more
<neurobuntu> matrix_, lspci | grep vga
<pepperjack> marfusha_: lspci -v or sudo lshw will tell you the card you have
<ienorand> bookmark: in what way can you not connect with the repo, and what version of ubu are you running...?
<hector> but thanks, now i can see fullscreen without lag
<smartguy92> who uses printer Canon LBP in Ubuntu 9.04
<mhall119|work> matrix_: run sudo lshw, the video card will be mentioned somewhere in te output
<Pupeno_> pepperjack: yes, I understand that, but I thought Ubuntu out of the box, only having ubuntu-desktop installed, with stuff supported by Canonical was capable of ripping music. I'm really surprised.
<janedoe__> can anyone give a hand with distcc? (or refer to a more appropriate chan, since its kinda OT)
<mhall119|work> hector: that may be the best you're gonna get
<hector> i hope not lol
<pepperjack> Pupeno_: yeah. youre probably right that there is nothing in the base install
<yusuf> hello!
<pepperjack> Pupeno_: other than like dd or something :)
<matrix_> here is my output http://www.pastebin.ca/1421812
<Frederick> Folks I need to patch systemc for gcc 4.1 but it seems to hang or I cant use the patch properly I dunno what is it asking me for I have the output here can you please check with me? http://pastey.net/114153 I cant seem to patch it properly
<bookmark> pepperjack, no matter what i do it says that the archive-repository server ip is not found
<bookmark> 404 not found
<bookmark> like it is an ip routing problem or something
<_PiLoT_> so basically im setting the default as the alsamixer but the ubuntu always uses the onboard card
<Chrystallic> ok.. I got one question...  How do I get wireless internet on Acer One A150. got ubuntu 8,
<yusuf> Hello! Is there anyone who can help me about my ubuntu compiz problem ?
<mhall119|work> matrix_: you've got an Intel card, no proprietary drivers are needed
<Chrystallic> intrepid*
<Fiveohthree> for what reasons would i not be able to access router via 192.168.1.1 -not pluged in
<RHorse> bookmark either typing error in the sources.list or the repos have moved
<mhall119|work> Fiveohthree: if you're not connected tothe router
<matrix_> so what to do just leave it on this way no need to install vga drivers
<agnathan> join #ubuntu-classroom
<hector> does anyone knows a channel for ati video cards problems on ubuntu??
<mhall119|work> matrix_: right
<Fiveohthree> i got cord ya
<kiamo> yo
<hector> or anything like that
<kiamo> i just plugged in my usb stick and want to mount it... whats it likely to be called?
<hector1> hi people im having problems with my computer can anyone please help me?
<matrix_> but why did i had to type sudo apt-remove compiz compiz-core so i could get GUI working
<RHorse> kiamo type ls -rt /dev and it'll be in the last few line somewhere
<_PiLoT_> so does anyone know gow to change what the default sound device is
<eseven73> how do I install a python installation script it's called setup.py
<_PiLoT_> and thats for everything
<kulight> any one knows how to remove cube cups or make them transparent ?
<mhall119|work> matrix_: running 9.04?
<mib_vvis7l6a> HEY GUYS i got a nebie queston everytime i open my trash bin a yellow line outlines my screen and then gos away what is with taht is there anyway to turn it off??
<xubantoooo> Hi all, I have a minor question to ask: Xubuntu is unable to mount my USB stick, it's saying: The enclosing drive for the volume is locked, however it's showing up in gparted and is formatted NTFS. Thanks in advance :)
<mib_vvis7l6a> it never used to happen before
<mib_vvis7l6a> anyone know how to get rid of the yellow line that outlines my screen everytime i open the trash
<sjokkis> current kernel in karmic is 2.6.28-11. i can't  find 2.6.28.11 on kernel.org. is this some makebelieve kernel that doesn't really exist?
<michael99> hello! can someone help me ? I have a question about ubuntu....please!! :(
<ivangarcia> hi all, after upgrading to jaunty, my phone modem ttyACM0 doesn't work anymore
<matrix_> no i was installing 8.04 when i installed i could not log into GUI i just had blank screen, i did went to recovery mode then root and apt remove compiz compiz-core and i could log into gui now i upgraded to 9.04
<sjokkis> michael99: don't ask to ask. just ask
<Seeker`> !ask | michael99
<ubottu> michael99: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hector1> i tried asking but no one pays attention to it
<ivangarcia> any help?
<mib_vvis7l6a> anyone help me?
<kiamo> RHorse: i have loads of usbdev1.3 and 2.4 and 2.3 etc
<mib_vvis7l6a> with the yellow line
<Dr_Willis> I see a yellow 'flash' when i try to click on the trash icon in thepanel.. thats just a warning i guess.. that you dont click on it. :)
<michael99> ok
<mib_vvis7l6a> that otline s the screen
<ClaytonG> Hi, I'm running 9.0.4 with mysql-server-5.1, snort-mysql installed.  They are working just fine.  I also want to install acidbase but acidbase package has a depency of mysql-client which is the 5.0 client.  Any suggestions?
<kiamo> what exactly am i looking for?
<Fiveohthree> running 8
<hector1> ok what if we agree to help each other one at a time?
<mhall119|work> matrix_: I don't think that chipset can run compiz
<Dr_Willis> or it may be a window opening real fast then resizing.. :)
<RHorse> kiamo look for a line like sda1 or hda1 or sda2 or hda2, prolly the sd? variety
<_PiLoT_> this is what reads on my terminal
<_PiLoT_> │ Card: Intel 82801DB-ICH4                                                     │
<_PiLoT_> │ Chip: Analog Devices AD1981B                                                 │
<_PiLoT_> │ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                │
<_PiLoT_> │ Item: Stereo Mic
<FloodBot2> _PiLoT_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_vvis7l6a> it never used t happen before
<vatts> I installed lamp, i sudo apt-get install php5, installed, i run something on .php, cant run it
<libtech> hi
<matrix_> so it was good i removed compiz with that command apt-remove compiz compiz-core
<_PiLoT_> a ha ok
<kiamo> ah yes
<kiamo> i have 4
<kiamo> sda, sda1, sda2, sda3
<ftehw> anybody got any good pointers to a tutorial or reference manual for pynotify?
<RHorse> ok, that's your hard drive
<ienorand> matrix_: isn't it so that you have the intel card that's blacklisted in compiz due to freezing?
<mhall119|work> matrix_: it should revert back to the 2D metacity window manager, which is still quite functional
<libtech> im having an issue booting netbook remix from a usb flash drive
<RHorse> ok, that's your hard drive
<ClaytonG> vatts: try installing php5-cli for the command line version  the standard php5 package only provides php support for apache
<matrix_> ienorand:yes my screen was freezing
<Frederick> Folks I need to patch systemc for gcc 4.1 but it seems to hang or I cant use the patch properly I dunno what is it asking me for I have the output here can you please check with me? http://pastey.net/114153 I cant seem to patch it properly
<mib_vvis7l6a> NAyone know why teh yellow flash comes on and outlines the screen when i open that trash on the pannel
<mib_vvis7l6a> its werid
<zeks> I`ve just reinstalled ubuntu, then reinstalled alsa and.... /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf is.... empty ?????  sound works but I truly dunno where is the config for it now.... ? anyone knows?
<sagredo> YO YO YO how can I restart x I gots MAD artifacting on my screen it looks like alien technology
<vatts> ty ClaytonG, i knew there is some trick, but i didn't remember :P
<mib_vvis7l6a> neevr used to hppen before
<ienorand> mhall119|work: matrix_: afaik there is a fix for that in the -proposed upgrades.
<vatts> sagredo: init 6 reboots whole comp
<Frederick> please I damm need help
<libtech> when booting from a USB flash drive I get the following error "Could not find kernel image"
<sagredo> vatts: I'm over that I just want to restart X
<ienorand> matrix_: Which would allow you to use compiz again I think...
<matrix_> will i have same problems after rebooting
<Dr_Willis> libtech:  sounds like you dident burn the thing to the flsh drive right..  or the download was curupted.
<RHorse> kiamo When you plug In the usb it should be recognized as sdb. Since it's not being recognized, I advise to buy one that is. :(
<sagredo> I'm stuck in tty3 someone help me out here what's the cmd to restartx
<hector1> mib_vvis7l6a: what yellow flash?
<libtech> dr_willis, ok I will try it again using different methods
<_PiLoT_> ok the sound test thing is using my dspeakers now
<mib_vvis7l6a> like yellow outline
<mib_vvis7l6a> of the screen
<Dr_Willis> sagredo:  if you got X going.. alt-ctrl-F7, to restart X  use 'sudo service gdm restart'
<mhall119|work> sagredo: pkill gdm will probably do it
<mib_vvis7l6a> whe i open it
<mib_vvis7l6a> a yellow outline outliens the screen
<Dr_Willis> libtech:  i just dd in linux. :)
<mib_vvis7l6a> then gos away
<FloodBot2> mib_vvis7l6a: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fiveohthree> is ubuntu gana care i have router then router then modem?
<Fiveohthree> xp didnt
<libtech> i see, i was tried doing it in windows with some flashnul program
<BlackCoffee> hi,i just started using xfce and can't get audacious to play any songs at all,it works fine on gnome though
<hector1> mib_vvis7l6a: so its when you click on the trash?
<_PiLoT_> but vlc wont let me pick the sound card as an output
<mhall119|work> Fiveohthree: if Ubuntu gets an IP address and a gateway, it should be happy
<Dr_Willis> mib_vvis7l6a:  so what. its not hurting anyting. It looks like it might be the trash directory opening/resizeing real fast.
<mib_vvis7l6a> anyone know why taht happens
<oshua86> does anyone know if I can start "free the fish" from the cli?
<mib_vvis7l6a> it never used to before
<groverblue> hi everyone. I'm having a problem with authenticating via console login and sudo commands after upgrading to 9.04.  the console login times out, and running sudo commands take about 2 minutes to complete. the same delay exists when logging in through gnome - after entering my password the desktop doesn't come up for a few minutes.
<mib_vvis7l6a> so how doi get it to stop
<mib_vvis7l6a> rezeing its self
<_PiLoT_> brb
<Dr_Willis> mib_vvis7l6a:  You are worring about too trivial a thing.. perhaps check the forums - someone may mention the quirk.
<mhall119|work> groverblue: probably something in your PAM setup
<bookmark> oki doki
<mib_vvis7l6a> im just wandering if theres anyway to get rid of it
<bookmark> damn aliens
<hector1> what aliens?
<michael99> I have installed Ubuntu 9.04. I installed my ATI Radeon HD 3800 drivers properly and restarted my computer. But after I enable compiz gnome starts 25 seconds later. Also when I play a video pc slowing down and after five or six times restart my computer the gnome doesnt starts. When I close compiz everything works well. My computer is very fast. I formated Ubuntu 3 times but I have the same problem with Compiz.
<skyl> what/where is libapache2-mod-security?
<Fiveohthree> mhall119|work: its asking for eap method , phase2 typee, identity, password
<mhall119|work> Fiveohthree: looks weird, never seen that before
<mhall119|work> Fiveohthree: did you install Likewise or anything like that?
<ienorand> matrix_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel << look at the changelog, and enable proposed updates (or otherwise) if you want to test the patch...
<Fiveohthree> no
<th0r> this laptop has a radeon (ati) x1200 video chip, which is supposed to be supported by the catalyst control center. However when I installed fglrx-amdcccle I lost all video. Is there a way to enable 3d accel without installing fglrx?
<groverblue> mhall119|work: thanks for the tip.  I'll check that out.  Would you know off hand what I should look for?
<mhall119|work> groverblue: nope, sorry
<_PiLoT_> right i have a sb pci 128 sound card that cant be seen by vlc player any ideas? or if theres anyway to set it up as the systems default device
<bookmark> pilot try installing alsa
<hector1> Hi anyone willing to help! I am having problems with my computer. Every time i start it up it gives me a message saying Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<_PiLoT_> ive got alsa
<bookmark> or oss
<bookmark> dunno then
<_PiLoT_> oss wont give me nothing
<bookmark> does it show up in lspci?
<_PiLoT_> all i know is the system uses the speakers but boot sounds and the vlc use my inbuilt speaker
<hector1> then it takes me to a (initfrms)
<mhall119|work> hector1: maybe you have an entry in fstab that is no longer valid?
<Fiveohthree> mhall119|work: dns or hast i need to set up?
<Fiveohthree> and ip of first router or second?
<michael99> I have installed Ubuntu 9.04. I installed my ATI Radeon HD 3800 drivers properly and restarted my computer. But after I enable compiz gnome starts 25 seconds later. Also when I play a video pc slowing down and after five or six times restart my computer the gnome doesnt starts. When I close compiz everything works well. My computer is very fast. I formated Ubuntu 3 times but I have the same problem with Compiz.
<ckw> I've noticed Xorg taking a bunch of processing power, which is killing my laptop battery
<hector1> how would i fix that?
<mhall119|work> Fiveohthree: the IP of the first
<RHorse> hector1 is anything broken?
<ckw> Any suggestions of how to make my batterly last longer?
<vega> how do i make gdm/gnome/whatever NOT prompt for a user password after resuming from suspend/hibernate?
<coolkourt> good afternoon, how do ispeed up my typing, and stop it from jumping over the text area?
<hector1> RHorse: what do you mean is anything broken?
<RHorse> hector1 does everything work?
<hector1> like hardware wise?
<RHorse> Does anything not work the way it's supposed to?
<_PiLoT_> im pretty sure i di something by the terminal before
<plouffe> Can someone help me setting up my printer? I think Ubuntu doesn't recognize when I plug it to the USB. (Ubuntu AMD64bit 8.10, Canon ip90)
<hector1> well i am on the same machine that wont boot
<Gabrys> how do I list installed packages that came from jaunty-backports?
<plouffe> I get printer ip90 may not be connected message
<hector1> but i booted from a live usb instead
<hector1> and it seems everything is working
<michael99>  I have installed Ubuntu 9.04. I installed my ATI Radeon HD 3800 drivers properly and restarted my computer. But after I enable compiz gnome starts 25 seconds later. Also when I play a video pc slowing down and after five or six times restart my computer the gnome doesnt starts. When I close compiz everything works well. My computer is very fast. I formated Ubuntu 3 times but I have the same problem with Compiz.
<J_A_X> hey guys, I want to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.29, how do I do that?
<vampirefrog> hi. when I suspend the computer for a long while, the network does not work when I turn it back on. any way to wake it up again?
<RHorse> It sounds like it's a mounting problem
<erUSUL> !kernel | J_A_X
<ubottu> J_A_X: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<hector1> RHorse: how would i fix this?
<plouffe> RHorse: the printer?
<unforgiven512> I can not get my A2DP bluetooth headphones to work. I've tried many different approaches, including using a .sh file to switch the audiosink, and using blueman with an upgraded version of pulseaudio.
<sacarlson> ﻿plouffe: I was never able to get my cannon IP1880 to work on my amd64, there drivers are compiled for 32bit.  there are notes around saying it can be done but I failed to do it.
<J_A_X> I'm searching for linux-image-2.6.29, but it's not there
<plouffe> ah
<J_A_X> only .28
<matrix_> how do i install all plugins for flash and other plugins do i go to mozilla
<J_A_X> (in apt that is)
<plouffe> did I mention I hate printers/printing BS
<plouffe> LOL
<mhall119|work> J_A_X: Ubuntu 9.04 only has the 2.6.28 kernel
<parapanghelescu> hi there > I need some help with the chown command
<erUSUL> J_A_X: there are no new kernel versions for a given release
<michael99>  I have installed Ubuntu 9.04. I installed my ATI Radeon HD 3800 drivers properly and restarted my computer. But after I enable compiz gnome starts 25 seconds later. Also when I play a video pc slowing down and after five or six times restart my computer the gnome doesnt starts. When I close compiz everything works well. My computer is very fast. I formated Ubuntu 3 times but I have the same problem with Compiz.
<erUSUL> !latest | J_A_X
<ubottu> J_A_X: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ckw> I've noticed Xorg taking a bunch of processing power, which is killing my laptop battery.  Any suggestions of how to make my battery last longer?
<daybreak69> hi, i install nvidia drivers and got "low graphics mode". what can i do?
<parapanghelescu> !chown
<plouffe> sacarlson: thanks anyway
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<technoholic|> hello! this is the first time ever I am using linux... could some one help me with some stuff please!
<RHorse> hector1 when does the error occour? How much along is the boot before it craps out? When you boot, you chould press F2 to edit the line and erase the word quiet. This will tell you more of what is happening when you boot.
<mhall119|work> michael99: what driver are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > technoholic|
<ubottu> technoholic|, please see my private message
<michael99> ATÄ° HD RADEON 3850
<hector1> well ok i boot and it takes for ever then i does say it has mounting problems
<J_A_X> is there a way to get .29? apparently, it's what I need to fix my xserver issue
<daybreak69> hi, i install nvidia drivers and got "low graphics mode". what can i do?
<mhall119|work> michael99: which driver?  fglrx or radeon?
<michael99> RADEON
<erUSUL> !kernel > J_A_X
<ubottu> J_A_X, please see my private message
<hector1> RHorse: then it tries to fix something then it says reboot neeeded
<mhall119|work> michael99: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/363238
<michael99> I don't know what fglrx is ? I use ati RADEON
<RHorse> hector1 hard to say from a distance what is going on. Something simple I suppose.
<hector1> RHorse: i thought it was simple
<daybreak69> anyone can help me with nvidia driver? :(
<RHorse> have you tried to reinstall?
<mhall119|work> michael99: the fglrx driver is the one written by ATI.  The radeon driver is an open source driver
<Piet> J_A_X: IIRC the last time you've been on this channel today you said why you are looking for a newer kernel version. you might want to go back to this step and look for other/better solutions than upgrading your kernel
<hector1> RHorse: no not yet i think thats what im going to have to do
<sacarlson> ﻿daybreak69: on ubuntu 8.04? you might have to settle for the open nv driver
<michael99> hmm thank you I will read that....
<daybreak69> sacarlson: no, i'm on ubuntu 9.04
<uvacav> ipt
<CarlFK> I added an extra fan to my case.  how can I turn it off?
<Jack_Sparrow> CarlFK Did you add a switch when you installed it
<sacarlson> ﻿daybreak69: same I guess did you try envy-ng
<RHorse> hector1  may be a problem with the formatting operation; either op or computer caused.
<joeDeuce> carlfk: unplug it?
<doc``> ok trying to get sound to work in flash followed this one but still cant see any stream playing when i play flash http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<Dr_Willis> CarlFK:  err... is it even controlled by the motherboard?
<J_A_X> Piet: been reading all day, the open source ATI drivers don't work properly with .28 and my freezing can be fixed with the .29
<daybreak69> sacarlson: i try it already
<CarlFK> Jack_Sparrow: heh
<daybreak69> sacarlson: and it didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> CarlFK the answer is no
<hector1> RHorse: i think its computer cause
<technoholic|> when I runned "Wubi.exe" to install this version "9.04" it downloaded ubuntu-9.04-amd64.iso .... I dont run amd, nor 64 structure why did it download tht and how can I know what is my current structure?
<CarlFK> Dr_Willis: yes - bios shows it's rpm
<ckw> I've noticed Xorg taking a bunch of processing power, which is killing my laptop battery.  Any suggestions of how to make my battery last longer?
<hector1> i tried fsck and it did find problems but didnt help
<Dr_Willis> CarlFK:  that dosetn always mean its speed controllable however..
<erUSUL> ckw: use powertop
<RHorse> hector1 or it could be grub based. In any case, since it's a new install, I'd try at it again, and see if it does the same thing or not
<grawity> technoholic|: It's "architecture", and technically x64 == amd64, even on Intel CPUs.
<Piet> J_A_X: so i would consider to use the non-open ones until the next ubuntu release is out
<mhall119|work> J_A_X: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/363238
<CarlFK> erUSUL: powertop for me?
<sacarlson> ﻿daybreak69: ya I think we are stuck with open nv I know other have got it working but it's partly to do with what monitor you have
<erUSUL> !info powertop | ckw also visit lesswatts.org
<ubottu> ckw: powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.11-1 (jaunty), package size 31 kB, installed size 424 kB
<ienorand> technoholic|: intel uses amd64bit architecture in their newest processors
<J_A_X> Piet: non-open one isn't in Jaunty
<ckw> what is powertop?
<hector1> RHorse: thank you im just going to have to fresh install
<sacarlson> ﻿daybreak69: keep trying and tell me when you find a solution
<ikonia> *!*@cpe-76-188-74-95.neo.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> ckw Kill wireless when not using it
<ckw> Grrr...  Stupid wifi
<daybreak69> sacarlson: oh ok... there isn't soloution or something?
<sacarlson> ﻿daybreak69: there's always a solution we being you and me just haven't found it yet.
<technoholic|> ienorand: so it is 64 now? what is the command to confirm that?
<CarlFK> Dr_Willis: if I can control the fan... how would I?
<karol> hi guys sorry need 2 names of Ubuntu programs: one for right gadgets bar and one for Mac-like icons on bottom of screen pls
<nmvictor> hi everyone?
<vega> how do i make gdm/gnome/whatever NOT prompt for a user password after resuming from suspend/hibernate?
<daybreak69> sacarlson: this problem is really annoying :(
<sacarlson> ﻿daybreak69: but the nv drive works ok for me now
<Jack_Sparrow> karol cairo dock for the bottom
<mhall119|work> karol: Mac-like doc is cairo-dock or Avant-window-navigator
<daybreak69> sacarlson: and you can use special effects?
<Piet> J_A_X: then add it yourself ;-) that's still easier than upgrading your kernel. and 'less unsupported', too. ;-)
<karol> thx Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<technoholic|> ienorand: and what do u mean by newest (since my laptop is a year old)
<karol> thx
<sacarlson> ﻿daybreak69: nv no not all the cool eye candy but the resolution I need is there and video plays ok
<Jack_Sparrow> karol sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<bin1010> is there a way to change the resolution of my monitor.  I know it can do 1920x1200, but its too small.  its only a 15" monitor for cripes sakes.  when I go to Display Preferences all that shows up in resolution as the only option is 1920x1200.
<daybreak69> sacarlson: oh ok, that what i got when i first installed ubuntu. but i just wanted to see the special effects
<karol> which is better avant or cairo?
<vega> bin1010: if it's an lcd then it's not going to look very good if you use something other than the native resolution
<Dr_Willis> karol:  i hate them both. :)
<mhall119|work> karol: try them both and decide for yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> karol better is subjective, but cairo will give you less issues
<karol> ok
<ienorand> technoholic|: I think all core duo are amd64 architecture for example... Basically all new prcessors since some time back are amd64.
<Piet> bin1010: look into adding mode lines to your xorg.conf
<ranf> technoholic|, use gconf-editor
<karol> whats the name for the widget right side of screen program?
<chuck_> bin1010, are you saying the fonts are small
<bin1010> vega: thats okay....i cant see it, technically, at 1920x1200 anyways
<technoholic|> grawity: u mean i can't install 32 anymore?
<mhall119|work> karol: I'm unfamiliar with anything like that
<grawity> karol: the thing is called "sidebar", I don't know about the program name
<karol> ok thx
<grawity> technoholic|: 32-bit OSes usually work just fine on 64-bit CPUs.
<bin1010> also I cant mirror 1920x1200 with any of my other monitors
<Jack_Sparrow> technoholic| I agree with grawity
<MUHO987> I look conky and system monıtor : my network is always in use about 1-7kb in sec. I don't know why but something downloading on my Ubuntu. I have try Ubuntu 8.1,8.04, and now I use 9.04. But the problems is still exists. I close all the programs which are using internet but where is something different.
 * grawity is wondering if his AMD Athlon 64 is an amd64.
<Jack_Sparrow> bin1010 turn off effect6s and try again
<vega> bin1010: ok, well it is possible to lower it, but if it's not in the menu i think you need to edit your xorg.conf manually and specify the resolution there
<dooner> MUHO987, tcpdump your interface
<bob__> anyone in here have any idea on how to make my wap space bigger on my harddrive?..
<ranf> vega,  use gconf-editor
<bob__> swap space**
<technoholic|> grawity: but 32 apps don't work on 64!
<kane77> grawity, it is :)
<vega> ranf: do you know the appropriate setting?
<ienorand> technoholic|: If you do want wubi to install 32bit version there is a command to force that... but if you don't specifically know of anything that has no 64bit package they should wok equally well...
<grawity> technoholic|: They should
<MUHO987> tcpdump: no suitable device found
<dooner> MUHO987, could also be other traffic on your lan segment (multicast/broadcast/etc..)
<grawity> kane77: No matter its age? (2 years IIRC)
<ranf> vega we'll find it
<dooner> MUHO987, need sudo
<vega> ranf: or at least which programs settings to search for, i would assume gdm but not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> bob__ Not without editing partitions, which will cause other issues.  Add ram if you can, swap is not the way to go
<getxsick> lol
<kane77> grawity, nope, I am running amd64 version on Athlon64 3800+
<getxsick> i got BusyBo
<getxsick> Bx
<ranf> vega apps / gnome-power-manager /lock
<bob__> well everytime i play World of warcraft it just closes when i am in very high pop place any suggestions?
<ienorand> technoholic|: But most apps in ubuntu have 64bit version.
<mhall119|work> grawity: the x86_65 instruction set AMD uses is backwards compatible with compiled 32bit x86 code
<bin1010> says none visual effects in Appearance Preferences
<MUHO987> tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
<MUHO987> listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes
<Jack_Sparrow> bob_ If you are running it under wine.. ask in winehq
<vega> ranf: looks promising, will test, thanks
<bob__> #join winehq
<bob__> oops
<Fiveohthree> mhall119|work: so i put in ip and i can acces the router closest to the modem, but no interenet
<doc``> how can i change which java to use, something then --config
<dooner> MUHO987, don't paste the output, but it will show you all packets (assuming you use eth0..).
<Vesayth> Does anyone have experience using DD-WRT router firmware with a Ubuntu Web Server? I'm having trouble getting it to forward port 80 properly (it worked fine before I upgraded from the Linksys firmware). I've messed with all the DNSMasq settings (though I don't see why that would affect it) and I've played with several others to no avail. I can access the webserver locally on one box, but not on another, which I find odd.
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > bob__
<ubottu> bob__, please see my private message
<mhall119|work> Fiveohthree: you need to set the router that is closest to your computer as the gateway for the computer
<mhall119|work> then it's up to that router to pass it on to the appropriate place
<_freddy_> anyone know how to boot the livecd to console instead of X ?
<_freddy_> maybe a flag that i have to add at the boot command in grub/lilo
<oshua86> how can I change gnome settings from the CLI?
<_PiLoT_> any idea how the vlc player on 9.o4 gets to see installed sound cards
<vega> ranf: works as expected, thanks
<oshua86> for example, if Im in ssh in how can I tell which wallpaper X user is using?
<nmvictor> bob_:I think you can only do that temporarly with swapon command.
<mhall119|work> oshua86: gconf I think
<ranf> vega cool
<bin1010> why is my xorg.conf empty?
<painted1> what's a dns server?
<vega> bin1010: that's the default nowadays, settings are mostly probed automatically
<mhall119|work> bin1010: newer X servers auto-configure themselves
<xubantoooo> painted1, it's a server which translates namses (like google.com) into  IP adresses
<_PiLoT_> and does anyone know how to make my soundcard the default for everything
<bin1010> okay so I need to add the mode line for what exactly... ;)
<unforgiven512> pilot: are you using straight ubuntu 9.04?
<xubantoooo> painted1: more info here: http://www.howstuffworks.com/dns.htm (which is btw the second result in google on 'how does dns work')
<_PiLoT_> unforgiven512 yep
<Wavesonics> how can I see the size on disk of a given directory?
<painted1> xubantoo, is there a benefit to using opendns server?
<mhall119|work> Wavesonics: du
<ckw> erUSUL: powertop has given some suggestions, but it's still sucking power
<unforgiven512> _PiLoT_: you could try to do "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol" and use the PulseAudio utilities to set it up
<mhall119|work> or, the graphical disk analyzer under "Accessories"
<vega> Wavesonics: on the command line? du -s --si <dir>
<ckw> I've even switched to xfce
<Daremonai> I removed compiz, and want to use ctrl+alt+left arrow key/right arrow key to go from workspace to workspace, but i want it to wrap around, when it reaches the last one on the right, i want it to go back to the first one, how can I do that?
<Veeyawn> Looking for a bit of advice.  My ATI card is not supported by AMD in Jaunty, do I wait for a workaround or rollback to Intrepid?
<erUSUL> ckw: have you followed the suggestions ?
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics:  also check out this little script i found --> pastebinit  lsbytesum
<MUHO987> My internet is using. sudo tcpdump
<MUHO987> tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
<MUHO987> listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes
<MUHO987> 22:07:36.822517 arp who-has 94.54.253.75 tell 94.54.224.1
<MUHO987> 22:07:36.823063 IP yusuf-desktop.local.53945 > ns.turksatkablo.net.domain: 25096+ PTR? 75.253.54.94.in-addr.arpa. (43)
<MUHO987> 22:07:36.956131 arp who-has 195.174.2.16 tell 195.174.0.1
<FloodBot2> MUHO987: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f5feb5e3c
<ckw> However, I have 25% battery left, and ubuntu says that's 20 minutes
<Wavesonics> awesome vega, thanks
<ckw> Yes, I implemented the suggestions
<unforgiven512> _PiLoT_: in any case, you'd at lease be able to see if your card is being recognized
<xubantoooo> painted1, depends if it's clean, usually the servers are maintained and updated regularly, for example, www.opendns.com is a great DNS server
<ckw> When I am booted into Vista (dual booted) it is at least 30 minutes on the lowest power settings
<_PiLoT_> oh its seen ok but not by vlc
<nmvictor> bob_:once the system restarts the kernel wont swap to that initial swap location unless you told it to.This is usefull when RAM plus the default swap has been used up.you should provide the location where the kernel should start swaping as an argument to that command.
<unforgiven512> _PiLoT_: I'm pretty sure you can use it to direct a specific audio stream to a specific audio device
<_PiLoT_> u can but it wont show my card
<_PiLoT_> do u reckon i hould getr rid and then re install vl?
<Daremonai> !9.04 release notes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_PiLoT_> vlc
<Daremonai> !release notes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release notes
<ckw> When all I have open is IRC and a terminal, my system load is .22 :S
<unforgiven512> I don't necessarily think that would fix anything
<_PiLoT_> hhmmmm
<_PiLoT_> hold on
<ckw> Something is definitely running too much that is wasting power
<xubantoooo> I have a (minor) question to ask: Xubuntu is unable to mount my USB stick, it's saying: The enclosing drive for the volume is locked, however it's showing up in gparted and is formatted NTFS. Thanks in advance :)
<chuck_> _PiLoT_,  you say  sound works except vlc?
<xubantoooo> btw gparted is showing unmounted as well...
<MUHO987> I don't understand :( ! What happens if I write my question here : paste.ubuntu.com
<_PiLoT_> when i go to vlc/preferences/sound i get output type (alsa audio outputdevice default
<xubantoooo> (this happens when I stick my pendrive in)
<_PiLoT_> when i click on default to specify it just shows orange and does nothing ese
<kaali> hello
<rtk126> Hello everyone, I wanted to get some opinions... Is Ubuntu server 8.04 installed without any addition servers (on the server selection menu) is secure out of the box, or is there any "adjustment" needed to be made to make it hacker proof
<chuck_> _PiLoT_,  you say  sound works except vlc?
<_PiLoT_> yes chuck#
<kaali> anyone had problems with installin irssi to ubu server 9.04 ?
<nmvictor> kaali:hello,welcome
<kaali> perl is bitchin
<_PiLoT_> the test thing uses my speakers
<_PiLoT_> but vlc wont use them
<kaali> says
<kaali>   irssi: Depends: libperl5.10 (>= 5.10.0) but it is not going to be installed
<kaali> E: Broken packages
<MUHO987> paste.ubuntu.com What is this using for ?
<DasEi> _PiLoT_: alsamixer installed ? check the pcm
<kaali> and perl and perl-base is installed
<parapanghelescu> some help for chown command if someone is available
<ikonia> parapanghelescu: what's the issue ?
<DasEi> !paste > MUHO987
<ubottu> MUHO987, please see my private message
<_PiLoT_> its got alsamixer vlc shows it output as alsa audio output
<matreya6> !chown | parapanghelescu
<ubottu> parapanghelescu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<chuck_> _PiLoT_,  Open vlc tools/ preferences/ there is a box on the bottom left says simple all check all
<_PiLoT_> underneath that it says default
<parapanghelescu> ikonia ...it's a little bit of a problem > can I PM you in order not to flood the channel ?
<_PiLoT_> ok chuck done
<ikonia> parapanghelescu: just ask in the channel
<kaffien> so i upgraded to jaunty 9.04 now i can't login
<bin1010> you have one of those ubottu for changing resolution for 9.04 and the new auto display setups?
<chuck_> _PiLoT_,  expand the audio tap
<_PiLoT_> ok chuck ive seen what u wanted me to see
<bin1010> :0
<bin1010> :)
<kaffien> how can i login as root ?
<_PiLoT_> thats what i was looking for
<kaffien> asparently its disabled from this screen
<_PiLoT_> the bit that lets me chooose a device ill just test
<Piet> bin1010: look in "man 5 xorg.conf" for the "ModeLine" section. This generator may help finding the right resolutions for you: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<zack`> how can I stop chewing my pencil? Its causing me to ruin entire pencils
<ranf> !root | kaffien
<ubottu> kaffien: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DasEi> kaffien: you can enable root login, but safer is to go via sudo -s
<_PiLoT_> chuck i love you lol
<chuck_> _PiLoT_,  You got it from here or need more help
<razerblk> any good prog like floops
<painted> xubantoo, i am using opendns IPs in my router set up, but the online guide also says to change the file /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, is this really necessary?
<oluu> whats bogomips ? :o
<_PiLoT_> chuck its all sorted
<Piet> !stopchewingpencil | zack`
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kaffien> there is not promp
<kaffien> how do i exit to a prompt
<kaffien> stupid bloody gdm
<LordMetroid> Is there anyway I can unistall or never again let the accessibility feature that turns the numpad to control the mouse pointer off?
<_PiLoT_> the bit that u wanted me to see were it gave me options to choose device thats what i was looking for
<th0r> kaffien, Alt-Ctl-F2
<chuck_> _PiLoT_,  glad to here it your welcome
<LordMetroid> I am constantly activating it without knowing how, and it drives me crazy!
<chuck_> hear
<Piet> zack`: looks like there's no known solution for this problem.
<nmvictor> kaffien:sorry,logging in as root is not advised,unless you want to fix your system.Root previlages are only accessed temporarly with sudo <command>  then sudoers password.Only a sudoer,the first account created after installation has the right to root privilages
<kaffien> thanks thor ..... forgot in my fustration
<kaffien> im fixing something nmvictor
<matreya6> oluu, bogomips are  a benchmark value used as a surrogate for mips (Million Instructions per Second)
<zack`> dammit
<kaffien> i know full well the repercusions of use root account
<zack`> should I submit an ubuntu bug? It only happens when I'm using ubuntu and not writing with it
<oluu> okey thanks matreya6 =)
<kaffien> i wonder why the password to my main user changed
<kaffien> my root pass is still the same
<parapanghelescu> ikonia well./...so it goes I use Ubuntu 9.04 and I set up the system in the beginning to have 3 partitions - /boot, swap and / - those at the end of the second hard drive of my system ....after that , I set up from windows - using partition magic - a primary partition, ext3 type filesystem ....rebooted and found out that this partiton called STORAGE is mounted by ubuntu direcly on the /media folder ....but is seems that this partition has only one user
<oluu> and btw how come with ext3 my 1tb disk is 917gb while in windows with ntfs its 931gb ? ;o ive done the sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda1 thingy
<matreya6> oluu, this is more comprehensive: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogomips
<oluu> thanks ill check it out:)
<razerblk> what program is like fruity loops ?
<Piet> zack`: sure, if it has not been reported before. make sure you note down what you did before it happened and how your already tried to recover and how you relized it failed.
<nmvictor> parapanghelescu:ive spent roughly a min tying your name,couldnt you make it shorter?anyway,whats the problem?
<snuxoll> oluu: a good chunk of the disk by default is reserved for root to prevent out of space errors from fubaring your system
<matreya6> kaffien, Just drop to any other terminal and kill gdm
<erUSUL> oluu: 5% of the fs to be exact on ext3
<oluu> isnt that removed by doing tune2fs -m 0 /dev/device ? thats what google said anyways
<kaffien> i just dropped into a termanl and changed the password
<kaffien> now the next fun little error
<erUSUL> oluu: ooops i see you already done tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda1
<oluu> aye
<_PiLoT_> hey im back lol ive got a query
<parapanghelescu> ikonia; nmvictor> so basically I want to change the owner of this partition STORAGE to be accessed by the regular user of the system ....nmvictor - it happens to be a romanian ?
<kaffien> i seem to be missing the theme ep-gdm  is that normal?
<_PiLoT_> im backing up my lost dvd collection
<_PiLoT_> and i need an app that will let me rip from dvd and then turn into a divx file
<erUSUL> oluu: diffrent filesystems give different size... seems like ntfs is more efficient on that front
<snuxoll> _PiLoT_: ogmrip
<zack`> Piet: Ok cheers :D
<ikonia> parapanghelescu: that's because that partitions is NTFS so it inherits the permissions of the user who mounted it, in this case the system
<bookmark> does anyone know a good product if i want ps3 my laptop screen? or any other hdmi input
<matreya6> kafiien, lots of themes are missing by deafult, you can install additional ones from synaptic or apt-get
<_PiLoT_> isnt that ogg vorbis though?
<_PiLoT_> i need divx video an mp3 audio
<snuxoll> _PiLoT_: ogmrip is just the name, it's a frontend to mencoder
<daybreak69> anyone can help me with "low graphics mode"?
<_PiLoT_> i use xillisoft mpeg encoder on windows
<parapanghelescu> ikonia > that particular partition was made from Windows OS but it is formatted as ext3
<_PiLoT_> ah cool
<matreya6> _
<Piet> razerblk: search for "software synthesizer" on your favorite package manager or ubuntu related web sites.
<xubantoooo> painted: if you look at how DNS works, it's not really an issue since if your first DNS server can't find the IP addy to the name, it just asks the next :)
<parapanghelescu> ikonia; nmvictor > question is what can I do ?
<snuxoll> _PiLoT_: it can rip to theora, xvid, divx, x264 for video and vorbis, mp3, aac and ac3 for audio
<daybreak69> anyone can help me with "low graphics mode"?
<_PiLoT_> ur a star snux
<ikonia> parapanghelescu: look at the mount option for "user" - that's a good start
<snuxoll> _PiLoT_: I know, you can thank me by spelling out "you're"
<matreya6> _PiLoT_, just use a "sudo apt-get ubuntu-media" to get the extra codecs
<Jockeo> What application can I use to record myself in the webcam and save the result as a file? Is there a preinstalled application or a good one in the repositories?
<Piet> zack`: let me know the bug id, since i tend to have the same problem, though it's not deterministic
<nmvictor> parapanghelescu:i dont get you,isnt this partition STORAGE the one you created for windows.ok,i ot it.is it the partition in which windows resides?
<matreya6> _PiLoT_,  that should be "medibuntu"
<ikonia> parapanghelescu: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Mount check this out for a quick overview
<MUHO987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/171867/   I paste it ! :) ok now ?
<painted> xubantoo, my internet seems so much faster now that i'm using opendns rather than comcast servers... :D
<_PiLoT_> snux is the text speak frowned upon??
<petrolman> Thats rediculous. My old Radeon M9 (RV250) with the radeon driver is faster than my HD 4850 (RV770) with the radeonhd driver!!!
<snuxoll> _PiLoT_: yes
<parapanghelescu> nmvictor > nope ..partition was made from windows OS but is formatted as ext 3 and linux is seeing this partition
<daybreak69> anyone can help me with low graphics mode with nvidia driver?
<snuxoll> !repeat | daybreak69
<ubottu> daybreak69: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_PiLoT_> ok snux ill remember that
<snuxoll> !u > _PiLoT_
<ubottu> _PiLoT_, please see my private message
<_PiLoT_> are the codecs not pre installed
<_PiLoT_> ok snux lol
<matreya6> _PiLoT_, no they are not, due to licensing issues
<_PiLoT_> laugh out loud
<snuxoll> mencoder automatically pulls in the packages it needs for the other codecs, and since ogmrip depends on mencoder it'll be fine
<nmvictor> parapanghelescu:what do you mean by it has only one user,hey is it wrong if linux saw this partition anyway,or is it taking it as part of its system?
<Sir_Fra> hi all
<MUHO987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/171867/   How can I userstand if you anser me ? You will send me a personal message from irc ?
<_PiLoT_> so its sudo apt-get medibuntu??
<tesseracter> i am having a problem between multiload_applet2 and firefox, both are uninterruptable, the applet showing a lock, and firefox trying to access something network related. midori locks up when i try to do that too--if multiload_applet is sitting on a resource, and i can't even kill it with kill, what should i do?
<parapanghelescu> ikonia > if I mount the partition with terminal command it will stay mounted ...cause now it is mounted only after I access-it
<daybreak69> I'm on ubuntu 9.04 trying to get propriatary drivers working.  I now get pushed back to vesa mode in low resolution 800x600
<matreya6> _PiLoT_, yes, that should get you the extra codecs
<ikonia> parapanghelescu: it will stay mounted
<parapanghelescu> nmvictor > can i PM pls ?
<_PiLoT_> ok cheers
<matreya6> daybreak69, What kind of propriatary drivers do you need?
<daybreak69> matreya6 -> drivers which work correctly
<nmvictor> parapanghelescu:go ahead dude
<parapanghelescu> ikonia > so now it's not really mounted on the / ; it's only viewed by the system
<xubantoooo> painted: odd, but nice :p
<daybreak69> matreya6 -> i'm mean i can use 3d effeccts with them
<QRZ> _PiLoT_: should be, "sudo apt-get install medibuntu"
<matreya6> daybreak69, If you want graphics, then just goto System => Hardware Drivers
<MUHO987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/171867/
<xubantoooo> painted: also it of course depends on what ISP you are using, but either way, enjoy your fast page results :)
<razerblk> how can i run windows programs on linux ?
<QRZ> oops.. too late  ;-)
<daybreak69> matreya6 -> i try it already
<matreya6> !wine | razerblk
<ubottu> razerblk: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daybreak69> matreya6 -> actually i try almost everything but it didn't work
<painted> i'm using comcast.... :(
<razerblk> cool thanks
<a-stray-cat`> hey, is there a windows 7 taskbar-like thing i can get for linux?
<amaur> I know there is a program for testing joysticks/gamepads by continously printing out the state of the various buttons and such on it, but I've forgotten what it is called, and it seems to be one of those things you need to know the name of to be able to search for. Do any of you know of a program like that? It runs in the console, I recall
<matreya6> daybreak69, just give a summary what you have tried and it would be helpful to know what gfx card you have
<zack`> you know how you can use windows key and mouse wheel to maginify. Can I do that and then detatch screen movement from the cursor?
<xubantoooo> razerblk: take a look at http://www.winehq.org/ and for gaming: http://www.cedega.com/
<MUHO987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/171867/
<MUHO987> I paste it
<xubantoooo> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<daybreak69> matreya6 -> i send you pm
<matreya6> daybreak69, ok, go ahead
<_PiLoT_> hey who was saying i neded to type sudo apt-get medibuntu
<_PiLoT_> its not working
<QRZ> _PiLoT_: should be, "sudo apt-get install <package>"
<_PiLoT_> yeah apparently i need codecs for ogmrip
<erUSUL> _PiLoT_: medibuuntu is a repositorie not a package
<ivangarcia> hi there, my /dev/ttyACM0 is not detected anymore in ubuntu when connecting the phone
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | _PiLoT_
<ubottu> _PiLoT_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<_PiLoT_> so i  need to use synaptics
<_PiLoT_> bearing in mind if i get codecs i can leave windows forever
<Piet> MUHO987: it's ok to ask your question here, just don't paste multiple lines at once into the chat.
<Piet> MUHO987: also, output generated by applications you ran should always go to the pastebin
<Piet> MUHO987: i know, looking at it now
<chuck_> _PiLoT_,  go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu follow dir.
<erUSUL> _PiLoT_: Follow the instruction on the web page
<MUHO987> Ok ım sorry I couldn understand if someone can see me... Im new on irc
<MUHO987> I suse it first time...
<_PiLoT_> cheers guys
 * Dr_Willis sees MUHO987 
<_PiLoT_> seems a lot of you like to convert windows users lol
<MUHO987> :) ok sees
<Piet> MUHO987: the traffic you have captured there is both arp traffic, which is fundamental network traffic required to make tcp/ip based protocols work correctly, and a DNS request.
<_PiLoT_> y
<Huufarted> Anybody able to think of a way to see which files a particular process currently has a handle on?
<MUHO987> Piet ! So wont I never see my network in zero ?
<oluu> any good console file manager?
<Veeyawn> Anyone know how I can downgrade xorg in Jaunty to 1.5?
<Dr_Willis> oluu:  'mc' The ULTImATE console file manager
<carpii> Huufarted, try lsof ?
<_PiLoT_> ok its says done in the terminal does this mean i have the codecs?
<Dr_Willis> oluu:  :)
<MUHO987> There are people in forums whose internet is now using like me...
<Piet> MUHO987: the DNS request is your computer asking your providers' name server for its own reverse mapping, i think
<Huufarted> carpii, thanks.  :)
<oluu> thanks Dr_Willis :D
<carpii> :)
<blubloblu> midnight commander to the rescue!
<Piet> MUHO987: if you don't want network traffic then disable your network interfaces.
<oshua86> is there any good way to encrypt the whole drive with ubuntu?
<jthing> Midnight commander :)
<genii> Huufarted: Probably lsof
<_PiLoT_> shall i close the terminal?
<MUHO987> What you mean with "interface " ??
<blubloblu> oshua86, do you want your computer to ask you a password before you boot?
<Huufarted> genii, thanks.  :)  Running it now.  It's a rather... interesting program to be sure!  THanks both of you!
<Piet> MUHO987: or use a firewall if you want to allow certain requests specifically.
<amee2k> hi everyone :)
<Piet> MUHO987: by "interface", i mean the network interface card's representation in software.
<MUHO987> Firewall ? on linux ? :)
<eseven73> !firewall | MUHO987
<ubottu> MUHO987: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<afonja> Can anyone help to set-up a build in microphone?!
<kaali> hey..   anyone can help me wit this   http://pastebin.ca/1421882
<_PiLoT_> ok ive done everything up to the optional step is that it done?
<eseven73> MUHO987, nvm that I thought you were asking about firewalls :P
<kaali> perl and perl-base is installed
<afonja> I'm a new to Ubuntu(just installed yestarday) and cannot make my laptops microphone works
<amee2k> i just upgraded to 9.04 and now my totem (gstreamer) starts downloading stuff from the net when i play audio files. how can i stop that?
<MUHO987> I know what is firewall but I don't want to use it on linux :)
<Piet> eseven73: he was, in a way, so thanks for that.
<kaali> im on ubu server 9.04
<_PiLoT_> i thought most viruses targert windows anyway??
<MUHO987> Ok if it not problem.. so I don't do anythink...
<afonja> Please any one help me with microphone!!!
<Wavesonics> I'm looking into a tape back up solution for an Ubuntu 9.04 server, does any 1 know of a good tape drive + SCSI card that work well driver wise w\ Linux?
<Veeyawn> Nevermind, found the answer here: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3942
<amee2k> afonja: does your sound card work in general? unless you have a fancy ass laptop they're ususally just wired to the regular mic port (and get disconnected once you plug in an external mic)
<MrBlaireau> Bonjour
<junaid> hi i was wondering if some1 can tell me how i can install avidemux on ubuntu
<BlueParrot> Hello all, I'm looking at getting a new graphics card and basically wondered what driver stability is like for 3D acceleration. Has ATI improved or is it still nVidia that is the way to go unless I want an intel card ?
<Piet> kaali: run aptitude clean && aptitude update && aptitude install irssi
<pdtpatrick> BlueParrot - stick with Nvidia
<snuxoll> BlueParrot: ATI shows more promise in the long run, and nvidias drivers have turned into a horrible mess
<xubantoooo> Hi all, I seen some help: Xubuntu is unable to mount my USB stick, it's saying: The enclosing drive for the volume is locked, however it's showing up in gparted and is formatted NTFS. Thanks in advance :)
<snuxoll> BlueParrot: not sure how ATI's most recent drivers are though, as I lack a card that supports them.
<sacarlson> ﻿kaali:  you must have done an apt-get update ?
<BlueParrot> snuxoll, so in the short term I'm damned if I do damned if I don't ? : (
<snuxoll> BlueParrot: yup, pretty much.
<MHz128> how do I enable the locate command to keep track of files in auto-mounted NTFS drives?
<jthing> where is a good reference to iptables?
<piotrek> hi
<junaid> hi can any1 tell me how to install avidemux on ubuntu ?
<snuxoll> MHz128: if it's mounted at the time the update cronjob is run it should automatically index it
<sacarlson> ﻿kaali:  I just checked here on 8.04 and we have libper5.8 so maybe if you don't have it just get the deb package from ubuntu 8.04
<kane77> junaid, sudo aptitude install avidemux
<MHz128> snuxoll, oh i c, thansk!
<Dr_Willis> junaid:  its in the repos. :) use the pakage maanger
<camiel> hi, i have a second external usb soundcard. its perfectly recognized, but it doesnt seem to ouput any sound. the soundcard is recognized by the system (checked it with lsmod), and i turned up the volumes). Anyone having some suggestions, help would be really aprreciated.
<piotrek> what version of ubuntu you have
<junaid> oh ok thanks
<snuxoll> MHz128: you can force an update with 'sudo updatedb'
<camiel> piotrek, 9.04
<Piet> jthing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<junaid> im a newbie so i dont get all the stuff
<Piet> jthing: or read its man page
<amee2k> any hints?
<izzle> what is the difference between Add/Remove Applications and Synaptic?
<piotrek> huh
<junaid> also is there any flash program for ubuntu, and a program similar to dreamweaver
<Piet> izzle: it's different applications. the "add/remove applications" one is just easier to use for novices.
<cl0s_> is there a way to ge the ubuntu documentation in PDF format? the official documentation?
<izzle> Piet, They both interface to apt-get?
<Piet> izzle: yes
<izzle> Piet,ok thanks
<DasEi> kaali: does an update/ggrade give you errors, too ?
<kaali> piet
<kaali> thank u aptitude had skill to downgrade my perl
<kaali> which apt-get didnt
<kaali> works now
<sacarlson> ﻿junaid:  flash yes ubuntu has dreamweaver it does have tools to work on website designs but I don't know the names.
<ranf> !html | junaid
<ubottu> junaid: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Piet> kaali: make sure you know what you're doing if you're mixing packages from different releases
<Piet> kaali: this can break your system to the point where you have to reinstall.
<kaali> aptitude decided to downgrade..  not me
 * snuxoll has `fond` memories of upgrading to edgy's libgphoto2 back on dapper
<Piet> kaali: right, but you may have added software sources which are not compatible with or meant for your version of ubuntu
<Piet> kaali: basically, the need to downgrade anything should not ever occur
<kaali> piet no i havent added any repos
<Piet> kaali: not when you use  stable ubuntu releases, that is.
<Piet> kaali: well, i don't know then. but keep an eye on it at least.
<kaali> yep
<karol> Guys in previous Ubuntu there was a cool widget sidebar anyone knows whats its name?
<a-stray-cat`> so no one knows of a windows 7-esque taskbar replacement? :(
<bafman> hello, how do I change root filesystem in initramfs shell?
<nmvictor> karol:are you talking about screenlets/
<sacarlson> ﻿karol: I think you can drag a wigit bar to the side if that's where you want it or create another there.
<karol> ok thx
<elad`> I configured GNOME to shut down the screen after six minutes, but it keeps closing after 30 seconds or so (of inactivity, of course). What's up with that?
<elad`> I'm working on a laptop that's connected to a standalone monitor.
<elad`> I tweaked both the Power Management settings and the Display settings.
<getxsick> anyone can help me with initramfs? i tied to update it to get hibernation but it seems like it doesn't work and i have to type resume paramter into kernel
<amee2k> how can i stop totem (gstreamer) from downloading cd covers and stuff?
<eyore15>  I'm running OOo3.0 on Ubuntu 9.04. I would like to make a "master copy" of OOo that includes the extensions and templates I've added to my personal copy.  Is there someway to do this in Ubuntu?  Some application that will meet my needs?  tnx
<Piet> eyore15: did you install the templates and extensions as a normal user, or as root?
<seven|> Technoviking: dan?
<artful> could anyone tell me if there's a way to tell how long resize2fs should take please?
<Pici> seven|: No, thats Mike.
<seven|> ok
<sacarlson> ﻿eyore15:  you want a backup copy of a partition?  I guess you could tar it or cp -a
<Piet> eyore15: i would think that if you didi it as a normal user then they will be stored somewhere in ~/.openoffice.org2/
<funkyHat> eyore15: all of the changes you've made to OOo are contained in ~/.openoffice.org so you could just make a copy of that directory, and copy it over to other user accounts where you want to use the same settings
<Piet> eyore15: so check if they are stored there and if they are do as sacarlson suggests
<BlueParrot> I don't suppose there is som page which lists hardware that has known issues in ubuntu ?
<BlueParrot> Specifically I want to know if the NVidia GeForce 9300 motherboard works
<Piet> oops right openoffice is at v3, i guess it's ~/.openoffice.org then
<swoody> I need a program that can print .doc files in Ubuntu, but not OO.o
<ranf> swoody, abiword
<swoody> ranf:  tired it, can't get it to open my .doc correctly
<ranf> swoody, ahh ok
<Piet> BlueParrot: this is mostly a matter of kernel versions. you can check the hardware databases at linux-compatible.org, kmuto.jp
<BlueParrot> Piet, thank you
<ivangarcia> hi, the module cdc_acm doesn't load anymore in jaunty
<sacarlson> ﻿swoody: maybe save the doc file in windows with an older vesion option
<Piet> BlueParrot: actually it's http://linuxcompatible.org/ and http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<poseidon> My mouse broke.  Is there anyway to control it with my arrow pads?
<xubantoooo> Xubuntu is unable to mount my USB stick, it's saying: The enclosing drive for the volume is locked, however it's showing up in gparted and is formatted NTFS. Thanks in advance :)
<lwizardl> hi
<Dr_Willis> poseidon:  thers some way to use the NUMPAD but i forget how
<xubantoooo> asking for the 5th time, help would be really appreciated :)
<sacarlson> ﻿BlueParrot: I can tell you the GeForce 6100 nForce 405 and many others are having problems at this time on Ubuntu 8.04 with some monitors
<lwizardl> is ESC/POS the most supported protocal for Cash Display Poles on Linux?
<BlueParrot> sacarlson, I'm looking at 9.04 though and newer cards
<poseidon> yea, found it
<Piet> BlueParrot: http://hardware4linux.info also
<sammy> I know there's a setting somewhere in the gnome network manager to allow all users to use a particular wireless network. effectively, this connects the machine to the wireless network at boot, rather than waiting for the user to log into the machine. I can't find the setting, though!
<poseidon> it's system->keyboard->mouse keys
<sammy> well, my poor friend can't find the setting, that is.
<getxsick> i set hibernation, and i need to update initramfs, and seems like it's updated but still i can't resume a system. it works only if i type resume=/dev/xxx parameter into kernel during the boot
<sacarlson> ﻿BlueParrot:  some are having problems there too like daybreak69 was speaking just a few hours ago
<a-stray-cat`> anyone have experience getting the widget layer thingy not to close on click for compiz?
<a-stray-cat`> ive unchecked it, but it still leaves the widget layer every click
<a-stray-cat`> which is annoying if i awnt to use the calculator screenlet ;x
<swoody> any programs that can edit/print .doc or .odt files?? not OO.o
<guntbert> !enter | a-stray-cat`
<ubottu> a-stray-cat`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sacarlson> ﻿BlueParrot: they will still work but not with full functionality
<Kalmi> swoody, Office 2007 SP2
<ranf> getxsick, you add that in /boot/grub/menu.lst
 * swoody slaps Kalmi in the face :)
<Kalmi> :D
<Kalmi> swoody, I'm serious, it runs under wine more or less... :)
<Kalmi> swoody, and SP2 added support for odt :)
<camiel> hi, i have a second external usb soundcard, it got recognized, i turned up volumes, but i dont have any sound.. anyone any ideas?
<mario_> Which step-by-step lan setup tutorial are recommended?
<getxsick> ranf: "that" what?
<Kalmi> mario_, be more specific
<ranf> getxsick, resume=/dev ...
<sacarlson> ﻿mario_: normaly lan setup is plug and play
<getxsick> ranf: i know, but it's not the solution
<Kalmi> mario_, you want file shring/internet sharing/printer sharing?
<Sebboh> Hi.  I'm compiling a kernel and got a failure at the debian/rules updateconfigs step. It failed with permission denied around splitconfigs.pl .. see: http://pastebin.ca/1421927 (sorry, I only got the tail of the output.) What am I doing wrong here?
<jim__> How can I downgrade a package?  There's a regression in libvirt-0.6.1-0ubuntu5 which is not present in -0ubuntu4, so I want to downgrade.
<mario_> to connect two computers with a router at home completely newbie in ubuntu :)
<Kalmi> mario_, it should just work
<Kalmi> mario_, as long as DHCP is enabled in the router
<ranf> getxsick, No? I thought so.
<jesus_> hola a todos @s
<jsg> Hi. I'm wondering in crontab, when you fill all the numbers with stars (*), does it do the task every second or what?
<jim__> jsg: every minute.
<Pici> !es | jesus_
<ubottu> jesus_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<getxsick> ranf: i think it should works without using that paramter, it should be done by using initramfs
<BlueParrot> sacarlson, well the good news seems to be that googling for the board , ubuntu, linux, problems and so on... does nto turn up pages of pages with peopel wanting to know how to get it to work
<Sebboh> jsg, every minute.
<mario_> how? because i can not transfer files between the computers
<jsg> Ah I see. what i really want is for the task do be done every time i sign into ubuntu
<ilowe> jim__: can't remember off the top of my head but something like "apt-get install libvirt=0.6.1-0ubuntu4" after removing the offending package
<Pici> jsg: Don't use cron then.
<DasEi> jim__:not a good idea , if other packets rely on it, could use the backports sources or directly download the wanted version
<Pici> jsg: See system>Preferences>Startup
<Kalmi> mario_, have you shared a folder?
<jim__> DasEi: I can't find the wanted version, or I would. :\
<sacarlson> ﻿ BlueParrot: no I think the majority of nvida and monitor are working ok just some
<mario_> no!!
<ranf> getxsick, something like in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<BlueParrot> sacarlson, yea there seems to be some peopel moaning about the 8XXX series
<Pici> jsg: And its only every minute if you do */1 * * * *
<Sebboh> It's a little crowded in here.  Is there another channel where I might ask about building a kernel on ubuntu?
<Kalmi> mario_, right click on a folder and share it...
<sacarlson> ﻿ BlueParrot:  and compared to ATI I think nvidia has them beat with linux suport
<DasEi> jim__: exact package name ?
<guntbert> jim__: in synaptics there is at the bottom a Note: to install a version that is different from the default one, choose package->force version from the menu
<Pici> !kernel | Sebboh (and #ubuntu-kernel)
<ubottu> Sebboh (and #ubuntu-kernel): The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jsg> Pici: Ok I see. Thanks very much. Now I just have to google how to do this in the shell so I know. Thank you.
<getxsick> ranf: conf.d is empty
<Sebboh> Thanks pici
<mario_> ok
<jim__> DasEi: libvirt0-0.6.1-0ubuntu4
<ranf> getxsick, mine has resume with that content "RESUME=UUID=0bd9849a-b353-4ce5-859c-e09087194c6d"
<Kalmi> to see the shared folders go to Places -> Network
<Kalmi> mario_ to see the shared folders go to Places -> Network
<mario_> kalmi installing service.....
<ranf> getxsick, that would need the UUID of your swap partition
<Kalmi> mario_, good
<jim__> guntbert: I see, good to know, but this particular machine is a server.
<getxsick> ranf: ah, ok...anyway i think it should be created by update-initramfs
<ranf> getxsick, don't know what creates this
<guntbert> jim__: I see..., anyway your desired version seems not to be mentioned there
<getxsick> ranf: ok, let me check :)
<getxsick> ranf: i'm wondering about this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InitramfsUpdates
<owned> Can anyone help me with my ubuntu install, I turned my comp on and after the loading screen I got a few lines of text and there was no GUI, it was something about powernow-K8
<getxsick> ranf: but propably it's outdated
<petrolman> which is the fastest nvidia grafic card supported by their linux driver? I want to replace my ATI HD 4850.
<pepperjack> !hardware > petrolman
<ubottu> petrolman, please see my private message
<ranf> getxsick, it's a spec from 2005
<owned> anyone? Its using the 64-bit 9.04, should I try 32 bit?
<DasEi> jim__: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/armel/libvirt0/0.6.1-0ubuntu4
<chuck_> owned, restart the computer when the install screen comes up press  and chose safe graphic mode then try to install again
<jim__> DasEi: Okay.. now teach me how to fish.  How'd you find that?
<voracious> hello! while I put ifconfig command, it does not display eth 0! why?
<owned> ? what install screen
<ckw> I just turned off wifi via the right click checkbox on the icon, then restarted, but now I can't turn it back on the same way as the checkbox does not show up.  Any advice for re-enabling?
<owned> its already installed
<owned> I installed it like 2 hours ago, it loaded up fine once, then I got the nvidia drivers and WINE and restarted and I got that message and no GUI
<jim__> voracious: because the eth0 interface is not up (or doesn't exist.)
<jim__> voracious: try `ifconfig eth0 up`
<voracious> it is, and working well with vista
<voracious> sorry xp
<DasEi> jim__: apart from launchpad ...
<DasEi> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<getxsick> ranf: doesn't work
<sacarlson> ﻿owned: only time I wished I had installed 32 bit was for my cannon printer drivers that don't seem to support 64 bit they are compiled for 32bit.  other wise we have a set of 32 bit libs that can be used for most other things.
<Bodsda> Hi guys, im trying to help someone on the forums who is having problems, he tried to install flashplugin-nonfree but he crashed, now apt says that he needs to reinstall it, but when he tries to reinstall it says he must first remove, but trying to remove/purge tells him to reinstall!! Damn loops, anyone got a suggestion?
<jim__> I did google, and found lots of copies of the wrong version :P
<Kalmi> Bodsda, he should force it
<Kalmi> Bodsda, i think...
<owned> sacarlson, I think my problem is from the 64-bit though
<owned> after googling it sounds like its from that
<StormWinged> hello guys
<hassan_> hi my terminal dosnt work any one help me
<ranf> getxsick, I'd create that resume file
<sacarlson> ﻿owned: what aplication is that?
<DasEi> jim__: so try to remove the wrong package and try to to install it, watch for warnings concerning other dependencies
<StormWinged> i have a ovh server with raid 1, how i can make a partition from free space?
<getxsick> ranf: i did
<voracious> no it did not work
<owned> not an application, can't get the ubuntu GUI to come up
<getxsick> ranf: but didn't help
<ckw> I just turned off wifi via the right click checkbox on the icon, then restarted, but now I can't turn it back on the same way as the checkbox does not show up.  Any advice for re-enabling?
<owned> it does the loading screen then gives me an error w/ something about powernow-k8
<Bodsda> Kalmi: sudo apt-get purge --force flashplugin-nonfree?
<lwizardl> anyone here use touchscreen monitors with Ubuntu?
<hassan_> hi my terminal dosnt work any one help me
<ranf> getxsick, Oh I see
<bafman> quit
<sacarlson> ﻿owned: I do run the 32bit version of firefox .  I'm not sure about your powernow-k8 thing
<jim__> lwizardl: in some cash registers. yes.
<hermanChess> Any idea why tomboy doesn't start on the tray when I login?
<Piet> StormWinged: do you want to create another partition on the disk or another file system on top of the md raid?
<owned> ?
<owned> why does firefox have anything to do w/ it
<voracious> Hello Jim_okay i see, but it is not getting ip address from dhcp!
<pepperjack> hassan_: how does it not work.  doesnt open?
<StormWinged> i dont know Piet... how is better and easy?
<Piet> StormWinged: when talking about raid, you mean software raid, i.e. md + mdadm, right?
<StormWinged> yes
<hassan_> its open but i cant wirte in
<jim__> voracious: assuming you have a working dhcp server on the network, investigate /etc/network/interfaces
<StormWinged> i just want to make a partition... for torrents as examples
<StormWinged> is possible?
<StormWinged> i tryied with gparted... but i cant unmount the main partition
<voracious> yep I had configured address, gateway, netmask, network etc
<sacarlson> ﻿owned: it was just an aplication that didn't work in 64 bit for me so I ran the 32 bit.  you can run most applications in ether.  your problem doesn't sound related.
<owned> it has nothing to do w/ an application
<voracious> or I have to set ip for dhcp??
<owned> ubuntu wont load its GUI
<pepperjack> StormWinged: youll need to boot from livecd you cannot run gparted on a mounted drive but yeah possible. easy even
<Piet> StormWinged: you do not create partitions on top of md raid. you could, but it's not a good idea and not commonly done. instead, create partitions on the bare disks then join them to a raid
<owned> it does the ubuntu loading screen then I get like a console with a bunch of lines
<pepperjack> StormWinged: ah raid nm
<jim__> voracious: pastebin.com it
<StormWinged> so i have to contact ovh
<StormWinged> since the server is in france :D
<owned> I'm just gonna try 32-bit, not with it for me to struggle with 64-bit
<voracious> no I am not connected with network from there!
<sacarlson> ﻿owned: sounds like a video drive problem to me I'm not sure.
<Piet> StormWinged: maybe, and maybe not. depends on what you really want to do. i don't know what exactly your current setup is, yet.
<jim__> voracious: so type it out
<jim__> voracious: need to ensure it's correct
<cl0s_> \q
<StormWinged> i just want to create a partition... to save the downloaded torrents there... but in my opinion... is not a bad idea to have the download on main partition... or is?
<pepperjack> StormWinged: you can always format a file and mount it :)
<jim__> what's the point of putting torrents on another partition?
<unforgiven512> I need help in getting my bluetooth A2DP headphones to work
<ckw> ...
<ckw> ...
<Piet> StormWinged: i suggest you pastebin the output of "cat /proc/partitions; cat /proc/mounts; cat /etc/crypttab; grep -E '^[^#]' /etc/madam/mdadm.conf"
<ckw> I just turned off wifi via the right click checkbox on the icon, then restarted, but now I can't turn it back on the same way as the checkbox does not show up.  Any advice for re-enabling?
<FloodBot2> ckw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mario_> Kalmi created but problems password required !! and in the other computer error when creating the shared folder
<ckw> Thanks FloodBot1 and FloodBot2... :S
<amagawd> Hey guys; how do I go about opening a multi-part (4parts) .rar on Ubuntu? I'm using 9.04 Jaunty with GNOME+Kubuntu both installed
<mario_> using in both computers jaunty
<Piet> StormWinged: that wa we can better tell how your system is setup currently and how you can add stuff in a good way.
<snuxoll> amagawd: sudo apt-get install unrar
<hassan_> when i open terminal see this (ther was proplem with the command for this )terminal :textwas empty (or contained only whitespace)
<voracious> http://pastebin.com/m121f402d
<snuxoll> amagawd: after that file-roller should handle them by opening the first .rar file
<voracious> here you are
<voracious> Jim
<amagawd> i dont have-roller
<amagawd> where do i get that?
<xubantoooo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7273093
<StormWinged> http://pastebin.com/m2ff95ce2
<voracious> but it displays while i enter ifconfig eth0 command, but without ip configuration
<snuxoll> amagawd: file-roller is installed with gnome
<mario_> kalmi i'm really a newbie !!!!
<jim__> voracious: if it's dhcp, you cannot also specify an address.  that makes no sense
<snuxoll> amagawd: it's also called 'Archive Manager' generically
<samss> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<hassan_> when i open terminal see this (ther was proplem with the command for this )terminal :textwas empty (or contained only whitespace)
<amagawd> ooh
<amagawd> archive manager
<mario_> including first time using IRC :)
<voracious> I have wireless router, which works as dhcp!
<Piet> StormWinged: ok, i had a typo in one command. but even so, i don'Tsee where you have a software raid.
<Piet> StormWinged: do you have hardware raid maybe?
<amagawd> thank you very much snuxoll, will let you know how I get on!
<StormWinged> i think i have hardware raid
<voracious> then I have to delete those configuration in etc/network/interfaces file?
<Piet> StormWinged: brb, bathroom
<Kalmi> mario_ what does the error say?
<StormWinged> enjoy :D
<hassan_> when i open terminal see this (ther was proplem with the command for this )terminal :textwas empty (or contained only whitespace)
<D3ADLiN3> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<mario_> moment
<snuxoll> when will people grow up and stop trying that stupid thing?
<Kalmi> mario on the other computer (with the error) can you connect to the one with the sharing service installed? Places -> Network
<LjL> snuxoll: dftt
<Kalmi> mario_ on the other computer (with the error) can you connect to the one with the sharing service installed? Places -> Network
<voracious> now I deleted jim!
<hassan_> when i open terminal see this (ther was proplem with the command for this )terminal :textwas empty (or contained only whitespace)
<mario_> net usershare returned error 255 cannot convert name "everyone" to a sid
<funkyHat> snuxoll: when it stops working?
<StormWinged> hassan_ did you try to restart the computer?
<mario_> no i can not error above
<_freddy_> hello, I want to install ubuntu WITHOUT having to go thru live desktop...anyone know how to do this?
<hassan_> no i dont try restart my computer
<funkyHat> _freddy_: use the alternate install CD
<StormWinged> try to restart... see if the issue still there
<Dr_Willis> _freddy_:  the live desktpp cd has a 'install' menu item you canuse also
<Piet> StormWinged: apparently all your available disk space is allocated to partitions. so you cannot add new partitions unless you resize existing ones, and the file systems on top of them.
<PlanarPlatypus> _freddy_, alternate or server CD depending on why you want to
<Dr_Willis> free_loader:  one of the first menus/boot options
<ranf> _freddy_, there is an option in the boot menu (third IIRC)
<ckw> I just turned off wifi via the right click checkbox on the icon, then restarted, but now I can't turn it back on the same way as the checkbox does not show up.  Any advice for re-enabling?
<StormWinged> okay, so there are no problems if i download the torrents?
<mario_> kalmi perhaps the problem is around SMB4 i have instaled on it
<_freddy_> ranf: i didnt see that option
<BlackCoffee> need help,i switched from gnome to xfcebut my mp3 player,audacious,won't work
<ckw> Or if nobody knows (as it seems nobody does), where could I go to get an answer?
<david-desktop11> how do you get the screen to stop decreasing the brightness?
<ranf> _freddy_, but you ave the 9.04 version?
<oshua86> After I make a change to .conf lets say I change the  background of an user, how can I reload the back ground (or  the settings) w/o killing and restart gnome?
<xubantoooo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7273093   <<<  any help would greatly be appreciated :)
<Kalmi> mario_ on the other computer (with the error) can you connect to the one with the sharing service installed? Places -> Network
<ckw> I love Ubuntu, but this is one of the reasons it is a pain to deal with sometimes
<melter> how do i replace dhcp3-client with dhcpcd?
<_freddy_> I gotta be honest....im trying to install linux mint, not ubuntu..
<_freddy_> :(
<mario_> kalmi no i can not
<Kalmi> why?
<Piet> StormWinged: the sda2 partition should contain a large file system which you have mounted to /home. "df -h /home" will tell you how much free space you have left there.
<Kalmi> mario_, not listed?
<ranf> _freddy_, I don't know if they have it
<Dr_Willis> _freddy_:  they might not have the same options.. check the menu and see..
<StormWinged> 10x Piet
<Piet> StormWinged: if you store your files in or below /home, and there is still a lot of free space available, then i don't think you'll run into any such trouble soon.
<_freddy_> nope, they dont...but i can edit the option
<voracious> Jim_ are you there?
<StormWinged> melter:  use synaptic you can uninstall dhcp3-client and install dhcpcd
<_freddy_> only if I knew how to tell it to install instead of going live
<Piet> StormWinged: welcome
<melter> StormWinged: will that mess up NetworkManager?
<ckw> ...
<spekdro>  /server 85.25.71.76 31337
<DasEi1> I try to mount a crypted partiton from live cd, getting error  unknown Filesystemtype „LVM2_member“
<spekdro>  /server 85.25.71.76 31337
<bobsaccamano> does anyone know how to convert the gnome panels in desktop to KDE-style panels?
<ckw> I've been reposting my question over 20 minutes :(
<ckw> I just turned off wifi via the right click checkbox on the icon, then restarted, but now I can't turn it back on the same way as the checkbox does not show up.  Any advice for re-enabling?
<StormWinged> melter:  what kinda connection do you have?
<mario_> unnable to mount location the message on two computers
<StormWinged> through pppoe?
<guntbert> !repeat | ckw
<ubottu> ckw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bobsaccamano> !patience | ckw
<ubottu> ckw: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<melter> StormWinged: wired
<PoisonSerpent> hey all.
<melter> PoisonSerpent: hello
<StormWinged> hmmm... i though that dhcp will get the settings from wireless client
<ckw> bobsaccamano and guntbert: I understand, as I also support some projects.  However, one must acknowledge those who are not getting responses
<ckw> Even if nobody knows, point them to where they might get help
<jim__> ckw:  try running nm-applet
<Fishscene> Greetings everyone. I'm trying to update my Ubuntu (Jaunty) and I'm literally going at speeds less than 5kb/sec. Are the servers being slammed at the moment?
<voracious> while I do mount /media/disk it display can't find in etc/mtab or etc/fstab
<doc``> how can i install 32bit java jdk on ubuntu?
<ckw> as of right now, I have no idea where to get help if nobody knows here
<voracious> how to mount the disk then?
<bobsaccamano> ckw, go to System >> Preferences >> Network Config
<Kalmi> mario_ ?
<PoisonSerpent> @Fishscene: try a torrent.
<melter> StormWinged: it seems "/etc/init.d/networking restart" no longer does anything, i have to use /etc/init.d/NetworkManager instead
<voracious> I am trying to mount usb and it is displayed in dmesg command
<bobsaccamano> ckw, go the wireless tab and see if the nw is visible
<Huufarted> Fishscene: try updating during off-peak hours.
<ckw> I see the wireless tab, as well as many hotspots
<jim__> voracious: only root may mount/unmount devices unless they are present in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<melter> StormWinged: it seems to have it's tendrils much deeper in 9.04 then 8.04, so that's why i'm worried
<bobsaccamano> ckw, so cant you connect?
<ckw> However, nothing to actually re-enable wireless
<DasEi1> Fishscene: mine aren't ,try from the software-sources tab > find fastest  mirror
<Fishscene> Huufarted: I was wondering if the servers were being slammed or if something goofy is going on with the network driver.
<StormWinged> melter:  then what`s your issue with dhcp3?
<Huufarted> ckw, try right-clicking the network-manager icon
<Fishscene> DasE91: I'll try that. Thanks
<bobsaccamano> ckw, eh? that doesnt make sense
<StormWinged> i have 9.04 but pppoe connection... and i dont have any issue
<ckw> I just turned off wifi via the right click checkbox on the icon, then restarted, but now I can't turn it back on the same way as the checkbox does not show up.  Any advice for re-enabling?
<mario_> kalmi thanks anyway a tutorial ?
<ckw> The checkbox doesn't show up...
<bobsaccamano> ckw, do dmesg at console and see if there are any errors
<PoisonSerpent> Is there any main difference b/w the Netbook version of Ubuntu and the Desktop version of Ubuntu? Can you use all of the features that are in the Destop version in the Netbook version?
<Huufarted> ckw, ctrl-alt-backspace
<PoisonSerpent> Just wondering.
<DeadAlps> heyo everybody, can someone tell me (if there is anyway) how to get an ATI 4870x2 working with 9.04 ?
<ckw> There isn't even a wlan network interface
<melter> StormWinged: it just doesn't work on my network, it doesn't get requested ips, it doesn't set hostnames, dhcpcd works great though
<bobsaccamano> or tail -f /var/log/messages
<Huufarted> ckw, that will restart X
<BlueParrot> ckw, push alt + f2 then run the command nm-applet , that should create a little network icon in your sys-tray on the panel ( next to the clock ) if you rightclick that it should let you enable wireless
<bobsaccamano> ckw, yeah restarting X is not a bad idea
<voracious> I tried as root also!
<voracious> Jim _ still the same message is displayed
<StormWinged> when you uninstall the dchp3 via synaptic... it will remove all other settings
<DeadAlps> seams like i m not the only 4870x2 user who's got this problem
<RaverWild> guys please help: how to setup ubuntu for local email only? i installed sendmail and dovecot and both "seems" to work. in dovecot config they mention first time i should explicitly say if i use mbox/maildir and set locations. well i dont know what i use. and thunderbird complains there is no mail spool file. ideas on solving?
<jim__> voracious: then you're not providing enough info in the command.
<ckw> 9.04 disabled the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<lstarnes> !dontzap | ckw
<ubottu> ckw: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<BlueParrot> ckw, if you left click on the nm-applet it should ( eventually ) give you a list of available networks you can choose from
<StormWinged> and i guess... when you install dhcpcd you will have networking
<melter> well i'll give it a shot and hope i don't have to reinstall the entire os
<voracious> then should i look for etc/fstab file?
<BlueParrot> ckw, logging out of your account should restart the X server
<Huufarted> ckw, weak sauce.  :(  Try this from the command line:  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ckw> lstarnes: That works well when you have no network access
<Kalmi> mario_ what does "sudo apt-get install smbclient" say?
<lstarnes> ckw: there's also a way to do it via xorg.conf
<bobsaccamano> ckw, and FYI if your query is unanswered here you can chk the ubuntuforums...or the #linux channel...this channel is mostly filled with noobs..no offense to the others :)
<Kalmi> mario_ on both computers?
<BlueParrot> ckw, try sticking this in xorg.conf
<BlueParrot> Section "ServerFlags"
<BlueParrot>         Option          "DontZap"               "false"
<BlueParrot> EndSection
<FloodBot3> BlueParrot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mario_> ok i'll try it
<ckw> just did a full restart, 30 seconds and I'll message that nothing shows up again :P
<wolter> i formatted a usb in fat32 and now windows computers can't open it..
<Huufarted> wolter, windows can read fat32.  If windows can't read it, then it's possibly corrupt
<ckw> And no dice
<Huufarted> wolter, in fact Microsoft owns the patent on FAT32
<Elmaron> and sued TomTom
<mario_> smbclient is already the newest version.
<mario_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 21 not upgraded in the one i'm writing trying the other...
<Elmaron> for violating it :p
<DasEi1> I need help to mount a partition : http://paste.ubuntu.com/171915/
<wolter> i know, but its strange
<wolter> i formatted it in gparted
<Huufarted> Elmaron, very true.
<wng-> anyone have experience using the megasr module on ubuntu?
<Huufarted> wolter, then format it in Windows
<wolter> Huufarted, what could've gone wrong?
<Huufarted> wolter, who knows?  Flash drives can be picky
<voracious> Jim_ it only shows cdrom, cdrom0,cdrom1 while I press tap after mount /media/
<Huufarted> annnnnd I"m outta here.  Works out for the day.
<wolter> Huufarted, could it be the usb port of the computer?
<wolter> Maybe i'm going to do  that, format it in the windows machine
<nmvictor> wolter:waybe their is #windows in freenode.net,i dont know?such a place would be of much help coz it looks like the problem lies with windows
<lstarnes> nmvictor, wolter: this network does have the channel ##windows
<ijn> hi all. how to run a sript from a usb when im terminal on ubuntu?
<digitalchemist> wolter: does it work on the ubuntu machine?
<Piet> DasEi1: you want to activate lvm2
<ckw> dmesg doesn't show anything exciting
<wolter> digitalchemist, yes, and on the mac machine
<mario_> the other says same message
<ijn> i dont have gui and gdm installed
<ckw> Currently switching from the proprietary wireless driver and rebooting
<wolter> lstarnes, i know, but I asked here because maybe there was some option i had to set in fat32 formatting
<Guest70013> hi
<Kalmi> mario_ ok... what happends when you open Places -> Network on the other machine?
<digitalchemist> wolter: how did you format it?
<ijn> all i can see is the tty and im on this terminal but i need to run this script which is on a usb device i inserted on p
<Guest70013> i like to go to java channel
<Guest70013> how ??
<Fishscene> ijn: Did you mount the usb device?
<lstarnes> Guest70013: you need a registered nickname first
<jason__> hi
<Guest70013> how
<ijn> no i dont think os
<jason__> oh wait
<ijn> so
<lstarnes> Guest70013: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<jason__> is it is #xubuntu?
<lstarnes> Guest70013: but first, switch to a different nick using /nick new-nickname
<nmvictor> ijn: type at the terminal cd "/media/<USBLABEL_OR_MOUNTPOINT>"  then while you are to where the sript is type ./scriptname.ext after settig it to executable.
<Fishscene> Go ahead and mount it, then navigate to the mount point.
<wolter> digitalchemist, just gparted... erased all partitions and created a new fat32
 * ckw slaps ubuntu
<ckw> That fixed it :S
<Piet> DasEi1: run this: pvscan && vgscan && lvscan; # then run lvchange -a y VG where VG is the name of the volume group the 'vgs' command displays to you
<jason__> #xubuntu
<ijn> nmvictor | so first i should mount the usb and than run the script?
<NativeAngels> how do i add stuff to /etc/skel
<digitalchemist> wolter: you made the partition, but there's probably not a file system on it ... something to try at least
<funkyHat> NativeAngels: using sudo cp, probably
<digitalchemist> wolter: mkfs.vfat /dev/sdxX
<nmvictor> ijn:yea,mount the usb then move to where the script is with the command i gave
<mario_> kalmi unable to mount location    failed to retrieve share list from server
<Kalmi> mario_, so you can actually see the machine there?
<NativeAngels> i want it so a folder called public_html is created everytime i create a new user
<wolter> digitalchemist, ok, but before i want to let you know that i can store and open files on it from ubuntu
<digitalchemist> wolter: yeah, that's what makes it seem odd. I'm not familiar enough with gparted to know if it actually formats the partition
<funkyHat> NativeAngels: so sudo mkdir /etc/skel/public_html
<ijn> nmvictor | but i don know the comand to mount the usb
<NativeAngels> ok
<mario_> if you are referring to a netwo
<NativeAngels> and will the user be able to ftp to that folder
<wolter> digitalchemist, running command now...
<wolter> digitalchemist, it says now that the drive contains a file system
<wolter> oh, a mounted one, let me unmound
<funkyHat> NativeAngels: the user will have write permissions to that folder, yes. Although I would advise using scp, not ftp
<wolter> t
<voracious> is it possible to access linux partition from window?
<mario_> sorry if you are referring to windows network i can see it but when i click two times i have the error unable....
<nmvictor> ijn:  sudo mount /dev/sdb(1/2) depends could be /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb2 check with /etc/mtab  anyway sudo mount /dev/sdb(n) /media/<USB_LABLEL>
<StormWinged> NativeAngels: you can change passwd to chroot the user to publick_html location to be accessed via ftp
<StormWinged> passwd file i mean
<NismoTie> hi gusy
<NismoTie> need a tad bit of help
<Piet> voracious: a partition for sure, a file system depends on which one it is and how it is setup
<wng-> anyone have experience using the megasr module on ubuntu?
<StormWinged> feel free to ask
<ijn> ok
<NismoTie> anyone know how i can embed my terminal to my desktop
<Dr_Willis> mario_:  i often just enter the full 'path' to the server/share  (form smb://servername/sharename) then it  asks for my password.. then for some reason t sees it afterwards :) even after  reboot
<nmvictor> NismoTie:just say it pliz
<Guest_771> hi
<Dr_Willis> NismoTie:  seen ways to do it in the past  google for 'root window terminal' most of the time it used the eterm program and some options
<asmith> greetings
<Magician0617> Nismotie: ar eyou trying to put the terminal on your desktop
<Guest_771> which version and where can i find the  latest stable ubuntu version?
<NismoTie> yes
<aar> Hi, I've got a list of ps files (doc_1-4.ps, doc_5-8.ps, doc_9-12, etc.). How can I merge them into a single document with all the pages in order?
<lstarnes> Guest_771: by stable, do you mean a regular release, or an LTS release?
<NismoTie> but have it locked and un minimizable/maximizable
<asmith> Guest_771: I'm using 8.04 which is the LTS version. I got it from the Ubuntu main site.
<funkyHat> Guest_771: www.ubuntu.com
<Magician0617> ok go to applications accesories and then right click on terminal and click add to desktop
<NismoTie> no
<NismoTie> i mean
<lstarnes> Guest_771: 9.04 is the latest, but 8.04 is LTS
<Guest_771> lstarnes: what are the difference
<asmith> lstarnes: Is your name Janet
<Piet> Guest_771: how much time have you spent reading the home page of www.ubuntu.com yet?
<Dr_Willis> terminal as the desktop backgroung --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<mario_> Dr_Willis ok thanks but how to enter the path remember completely newbie i am :)
<meoblast001> why won't pidgin let me block people?
<NismoTie> dr_willis: thankyou will try it out
<Dr_Willis> mario_:  in the gnome filemanager address bar.. its like smb://server/share
<voracious> Lots of trouble I havet
<Guest_771> lstarnes: i want it for a desktop not a server. Which one should i go for?
<lstarnes> Guest_771: either
<lstarnes> Guest_771: LTS is for both
<lstarnes> Guest_771: so is every other release
<wolter> Guest_771, what computer do you have?
<voracious> it happened after I was upgrading the system and interrupted it while being upgraded
<wolter> Guest_771, type in /nick domoarigato
<aar> Hi, I've got a list of ps files (doc_1-4.ps, doc_5-8.ps, doc_9-12, etc.). How can I merge them into a single document with all the pages in order?
<voracious> My network interface is not working!
<wolter> Guest_771, ...
<Guest_771> wolter: why?
<beejay7777> hi everybody, i found that motorola v8 is working on linux, anybody knows how to find what is the name of distribution
<wolter> lol
<wolter> that's why...
<NismoTie> anyone else got any idea towards a terminal embeded on the desktop?
<bookmark> sup
<new2suse> ss
<bookmark> hey you know those printers that are like..... network printers
<Dr_Willis> NismoTie:  dident like the forum thread i posted?
<bookmark> is that only for windows or is that easy to set on on say a live cd?
<bookmark> linux
<ubuntuguy> wolter: i have an hp dv6 labtop very new with 3 gigs of rams core2due intel
<NismoTie> where is it?
<Dr_Willis> NismoTie:  theres other ways to do it also.. seen it done  a dozen+ ways over the last 10+ years
<Dr_Willis> terminal as the desktop backgroung --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<Dr_Willis> NismoTie:  google is our friend. :)
<bookmark> ive never had that network printer i don't know what it is like
<NismoTie> Dr_willis: i know, is it on the ubuntu forums?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> hi, i have just installed ubuntu netbook remix to my acer aspire one, im having some troubles with any type of connection... my wireless and ethernet connections will not work
<melter_> StormWinged: just uninstalling dhcp3-client and installing dhcpcd doesn't work
<new2suse> is there a way to search the channels?
<nmvictor> NIsmoTie:just min.going through my tomby notes,you will need a package devilpie,letme confirm first
<Dr_Willis> NismoTie:  thats one way. :) in the forums.. thers other ways
<melter_> StormWinged: i lose my connection
<new2suse> anyone know?
<Dracofodder> having some problems with banshee on ubuntu 9.04, I found a bug report (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/326827)  that is the same problem, but appears to be linked to gnome help boards.   Is there someone here that could help? Or do I need to go to gnome site to find answers?
<ubuntuguy> new2suse: searchirc.com
<NismoTie> im finding devils pie a "devil" to work
<Dr_Willis> NismoTie:  the main issue will be that gnome likes to take over the 'root window' of the desktop. and  the terminal may get below that and be hidden.
<StormWinged> and you did the settings?
<NismoTie> =/
<mib_s9z4gxnx> anyone have any idea bout my connection issues?
<mario_> Dr_Willis:   could not display smb://server/share   Error: Failed to mount Windows share Please select another viewer and try again.
<Dr_Willis> mario_:  you did use the ACTUAL servername? and the actual share name??
<mib_s9z4gxnx> hello?
<ubuntuguy> wolter: so which version should go with my hardware?
<bookmark> are network printers based on the microsoft work groups?
<nmvictor> NismoTie:their you are,thats the package devilspie. a nive tutorial in full cirle magazine issue 7
<Dr_Willis> mario_:  smb://black/public1/
<ubuntuguy> bookmark: if the server is windows then it is, then you need to setup samba i guess
<bookmark> what if it is just a stand alone ethernet pritner
<mib_s9z4gxnx> can anyoe help with my netbook connections problems?
<bookmark> same deal?
<Piet> aar: should work with ghostscript
<NismoTie> nmvictor: thanks, have you done it to yours?
<JuJuBee> Can someone give me a hand figuring out why my portable HD (ext3) won't mount in windows? My ext3 partition for linux already mounts in windows
<Piet> aar: try this http://www.everyjoe.com/newlinuxuser/merge-multiple-pdfs-into-one-file/ but replace every occurrence of 'pdf' by 'ps'
<mib_s9z4gxnx> are my messages even coming  up?
<ubuntuguy> bookmark: if it has an ip, then you can print using its ip
<wolter> JuJuBee, do you have ext2ifs on your windows machine?
<aar> Piet, thank you
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: no, they aren't
<bookmark> ubuntuguy would that be with like samba?
<nmvictor> did initially then got rid of it.,just wanted to prove to my self i could do it
<lstarnes> mib_s9z4gxnx: yes
<bookmark> or cups?
<JuJuBee> My ext3 ubuntu partiion is mounted, so I am guessing yes
<wolter> Ok.
<wolter> sorry
<mario_> good question!  how to create=see the server name ? using smb://black/public1/ same error than before
<wolter> didn't read that
<ubuntuguy> anybody know which version of ubuntu i should get?
<bookmark> ill brb
<imh0> Did anybody find a good alarm-clock for Ubuntu 9.04 [Gnome]?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuguy:  flip a coin? or give more details as to your needs... :)
<mib_s9z4gxnx> hi, i have just installed ubuntu netbook remix to my acer aspire one, im having some troubles with any type of connection... my wireless and ethernet connections will not work
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: you may need to change some configurations to get things working as intended on an aspire one.
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: have you already read up on the wiki?
<Dr_Willis> mib_s9z4gxnx:  odd.. it works great on my AcerAspireOne.
<mib_s9z4gxnx> yeah, ive spent quite a while looking stuff up over the last hour
<Dr_Willis> mib_s9z4gxnx:  there is a good wiki/forum therad on the AAO and UNR also
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<mario_> DR_Willis: good question!  how to create/see the server name ? using smb://black/public1/ same error than before
<mib_s9z4gxnx> thing is, even my ethernet cable wont work
<mib_s9z4gxnx> i dont reallt understand
<JuJuBee> wolter: anything else?
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: if these resources did not help fixing it, then have a look at your log files, such as /var/log/messages
<Dr_Willis> mario_:  you need to use YOUR server name/share - go to the window machine and look perhaps? or try the 'findsmb' command..
<armence> Hello, I just upgraded to 9.04 and for some reason now, many of my menus are much darker... How can I change that? I don't like it...
<Dr_Willis> mario_:  theres also other commands that scan the network for shares
<chazco> Hi... is anyone using the solderless eeepc/msi wind touchscreen with 9.04? How is the driver support?
<melter> does anyone know how to replace dhcp3-client with dhcpcd on 9.04?
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: if you come across error messages there, then pastebin them and paste the url here
<mib_s9z4gxnx> are you talking to me willis?
<Dr_Willis> mario_:  like 'smbtree'
<josemiguel> hello
<Dr_Willis> mib_s9z4gxnx:  :) my AAO works good.
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, nothing comes up it just says it didnt connect
<new2suse> hi everyone....can someone answer a question for me pls?
<josemiguel> is posible what i have 2 wallpapers in mi 2 desktop???
<Dr_Willis> josemiguel:  Not with gnome - from what ive seen
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: i doubt it says "did not connect" in /var/log/messages
<JuJuBee> josemiguel: yes
<josemiguel> who???
<mib_s9z4gxnx> this is pretty much my problem
<VCoolio> josemiguel: with compiz yes, but you'll lose your desktop icons
<mib_s9z4gxnx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138803
<wolter> JuJuBee, well, I don't know.. why can't windows read it?
<wolter> why didn't you format it to ntfs?
<chuck_> !ask|new2suse,
<ubottu> new2suse,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wolter> I would recommend that
<wolter> because everything can read ntfs.. well, not sure if mac can
<JuJuBee> wolter: that is what I am trying to determine.  When I connec to USB, it does not mount
<wolter> simply?>
<ubuntuguy> so what's the difference beween 9.04 and 8.04lts?
<wolter> like, nothing appears on 'my computer'
<Dracofodder> where can I find out about next release cycle, or patch releases coming down the channel?  I want to find out if this "patch" for banshee is going to be included soon, or if I should start trying to compile my own.
<racecar56> any virtualization things that can emulate x64 processors AND attach a real hard disk to a vm?
<wolter> ubuntuguy, 9.04 is cooler
<JuJuBee> wolter: I use it mosly on linux and use rsync to make backups of my linux stuff so I want to preserve perms...
<wolter> ubuntuguy, what computer do you have?
<JuJuBee> wolter: yes, no drive appears
<wolter> oh
<Dr_Willis> racecar56:  virtualbox and vmware can attatch to a real hard drive.. but it takes some configuring
<gr00ber> hi
<wolter> JuJuBee, well, I don't know.. I failed when I tried to install ext2ifs
<Dr_Willis> racecar56:  and from what i have read.. its not reccomended.
<ubuntuguy> wolter: it's hp dv6 very new with core2due and 3 gigs of ram..
<JuJuBee> :(
<mario_> Dr_Willis: thanks i'm trying to understand how to work with ubuntu! is the problem of using microso.. products years and years !!
<racecar56> Dr_Willis, can virtualbox ose do it?
<wolter> JuJuBee, it didn't work for me, but that just made something pop out in my head
<mib_s9z4gxnx> even unencrypted wireless connection wont work on my netbook install
<JuJuBee> K
<Dr_Willis> racecar56:  i have seen it mentioned in its docs that it can.
<wolter> JuJuBee, do you know if the drive you are using has 256b-sized nodes?
<wolter> when did you format it to ext3?
<Dr_Willis> mario_:  theres just somequirk in the gnome file manager about browsing shares.. ive seen some fix's on the forums. but i just enter the full paths. then bookmark them :)
<wolter> ubuntuguy, i would go for jaunty (9.04)
<SkyLeach> hey all
<wolter> hey dude
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: i would not rely on what "conorturton" says in this thread unless he backs it up by a bug tracker reference
<mib_s9z4gxnx> is anyone having any connection issues with a netbook install on aspire one?
<ubuntuguy> wolter: ?
<mario_> Dr_Willis thanks ...
<SkyLeach> I'm trying to help an ubuntu user get his GDM back up because he was having major issues with the nvidia kernel module.
<wolter> ubuntuguy, if i were you... i heard you were hesitating
<SkyLeach> we uninstalled nvidia-180-kernel-source and installed the driver from nvidia
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: i suggest you upgrade the firmware of your aspire one and your wireless router, then come back if it still doesn't work for you.
<SkyLeach> that fixed the hang issues, but now gdm doesn't want to start.
<SkyLeach> any suggestions?
<chazco> Hi... is anyone using the solderless eeepc/msi wind touchscreen with 9.04? How is the driver support?
<ubuntuguy> wolter: what?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, both are fine
<JuJuBee> wolter: I dont know.
<SkyLeach> disabling/re-enabling gdm using rcconf doesn't do a thing
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: by "fine" you mean what exactly?
<ubuntuguy> wolter: so what are the difference between both of them?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> both are up to date
<Maya> why do i have both syslogd and klogd running? which if any should i disable ?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, did you read the thread i posted?
<usr78523> hi! Can somebody tell me defference between winex and wine with installed directx?
<armence> After upgrading to 9.04, my menus have a different appearance, how can I change the appearance back?
<Maya> usr78523:  uninstall both fo them
<funkyHat> Maya: because they are for logging different things
<Maya> armence:  this new appearance is niceer. keep it<!
<Maya> funkyHat:  ah
<Maya> well, then
<wolter> ubuntuguy, 9.04 is newer, to begin with. it has a very nice notification system, it has a very nice interface to customize keyboard shortcuts
<wolter> ubuntuguy, many other things..
<usr78523> <Maya>>_>
<Dr_Willis> usr78523:  winex is just a tweaked comercial wine as far as i know.. and normally one does not install directx in wine.
<wolter> ubuntuguy, the thing is, it is newer and is not problematic
<ubuntuguy> wolter: so which one should i choose now?
<wolter> ubuntuguy, i would say 9.04
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: yes, and i made a statement on it here.
<Maya> also have aumix and alsa-utils available, which would be preferred?`
<wolter> ubuntuguy, but first you could do a google search to see how does ubuntu treat those laptops
<ubuntuguy> wolter: in the site it says it's for large deployment what would that mean?
<wolter> it is quite relative on hardware
<SkyLeach> Dr_Willis, wrong.  winex (transgaming) installs a lot of directx support for games and tweaked dlls.
<armence> Maya: Well, that's kind of subjective... If I wanted to change back, how could I do it?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> oh yes, sorry i didnt see that
<wolter> ubuntuguy, well, it can mean many things... in what context?
<usr78523> <Dr_Willis> wat? directly installed directx wouldnt work?
<SkyLeach> if you are a gamer under linux, use transgaming.  it'll save a lot of time and headaches.
<armence> Maya: Specifically, how could I make sure my menus are not gray anymore
<mib_s9z4gxnx> i dont really understand how im having issues with this when everyone ive read has said it works out of the box
<Dr_Willis> SkyLeach:  but they DONT install 'directx'  they have their own tweaked version.
<ubuntuguy> wolter: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Maya> armence:  show us a screen shot
<SkyLeach> Dr_Willis, true enough
<Maya> armence:  really, i have no idea what grey menus are
<Dr_Willis> SkyLeach:  from what i have read over the forums insttaling directx itself can cause worse issues.
<Fishscene> Quick question: Is there any kind of business-grade package control for multiple clients? Similar to Active Directory Software Installations?
<jon__> has anyone on here used cedega
<darrenlooby> I have an ubuntu testing server - and I'd like to access it via https - anyone got any tips?
<SkyLeach> Dr_Willis, from what I have ever seen/heard installing anything from microsoft does that, so it's not fair to blame directx ;-)
<wolter> ubuntuguy, where does it say about large deployment? anyway, it is nothing to worry about, in fact it is better
<Dr_Willis> Now that 'WineTricks stuff.. seems to help for some games/apps'
<Maya> darrenlooby: htts?
<wolter> whatever the context is
<daaniel_> hi all
<funkyHat> Fishscene: I'm sure you could get puppet to do that
<Dr_Willis> but its timeto refer to the wine web site/forums :)
<Maya> darrenlooby: are you sure youre not thinking of ssh ?
<usr78523> ive just install directx from winetricks, would i have any problems?
<darrenlooby> Maya, sorry - https
<SkyLeach> does anyone have any guess on the gdm issues?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, what happens is the the green thing swirls around the 2 balls for a few minutes when i try to connect to something then it just goes back to the grey lines
<Fishscene> puppet. I haven't heard of it O_O. Do you have a link? If not I can google it
<Dr_Willis> usr78523:  i would stick to useint winetricks. and the wine app database for whateer app you wan tto run
<melter> does anyone know how to replace dhcp3-client with dhcpcd on 9.04?
<wolter> ubuntuguy, and hey, don't download the netbook remix
<wolter> it is a horrible thing
<ubuntuguy> wolter: so how can i know if my labtop is 32 or 64 bits?
<jon__> are there any linux native games with really good 3D graphics
<NismoTie> devilspie failed on me
<Maya> ubuntuguy: uname -a
<Dr_Willis> jon__:  most all the id games have ports.. and lots of variants on them
<SkyLeach> basically where gdm no longer works after removing nvidia-180-driver-sources and installing direct from nvidia to fix the lockup issue.
<Dr_Willis> jon__:  thers also savage I and the comercial Savage II.
<wolter> ubuntuguy, is it on?
<armence> Maya: Where do I post?
<funkyHat> Fishscene: no specific link, no. It is available as a package though
<ubuntuguy> wolter: yes this one
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: without log files, i can'T help you any further.
<mib_s9z4gxnx> ok, how do i get those?
<wolter> ubuntuguy, ok,  on windows?
<jon__> it actually seems to me like windows games run WAY better on linux under wine than actually in windows
 * snuxoll headdesks
<snuxoll> I obviously haven't touched GTK in a whil
<snuxoll> +e
<wolter> i guess..
 * funkyHat snuxolls
<VCoolio> armence: http://imageshack.us/ for example
<Maya> armence:  xs.to
<racecar56> jon__, same here
<Maya> imageshack sucks in my opinion
<ubuntuguy> wolter: it's running vista, i would prfer to use anything but vista
<razerblk> streaming video from say you tube wont go full screen it just flashes....any ideas anyone ?
<Maya> xs.to is easier tyó type
<ubuntuguy> prefer*
<wolter> ubuntuguy, i agree.. i think we all do here
<wolter> ubuntuguy, every now and then i boot into vista to play some games
<wolter> it sucks..
<usr78523> im just take my laptop in hospital and i have nothing to do, so i deside to play ragnarok.  I wanna know if thera are troubles with it
<wolter> ubuntuguy, well, go to the control panel and on system
<ubuntuguy> wolter: it's 32bits. Thanks for the help, i'll be downloading it now
<VCoolio> Maya: nice one, didnt know about that
<wolter> ubuntuguy, how did you found out?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, how do i get log fileS?
<wolter> ubuntuguy, if i were you i'd confirm
<wolter> like, do you know which processor do you have?
<tikka> anyone know if there is a workaround for atheros, ar242x to enable master mode?
<armence> Maya: http://xs839.xs.to/xs839/09203/screenshot-1754.jpg
<Maya> usr78523:  cool. just be sure to melt your laptop when you leaver that mrsa p0lace
<Dracofodder> the short story... bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/326827 is what I am having, is linked to gnome http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=538397 and seems to have a patch built.  I'm wondering how long before that patch gets released to the channel, or if I should start trying to compile this change into my banshee on my own.
<ubuntuguy> wolter: yes it's x86 core2due
<razerblk> streaming video from say you tube wont go full screen it just flashes....any ideas anyone ?
<wolter> ubuntuguy, i think core2duo is always 64
<kaffien> what would cause /proc/cpuinfo to report my cpu being 800 mhz instead of 1.66 ghz?
<wolter> ubuntuguy, do you know the exact model?
<Maya> armence: oh isee you wanrt to get rid of those white windows? :p
<wolter> like T5900
<wolter> or something..
<jholman> My gutsy install can't find the Canadian repositories, and  http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ca.archive.ubuntu.ca agrees that it's down, so I tried switching to the main server, and it's 404ing me too, even though the server is up.  Thoughts?
<ubuntuguy> wolter: t6400
<jon__> i finally figured out how to boot multiple live cd's from a single DVD and be able to choose which distro to boot into
<armence> Maya: Yes... I keep on using GIMP and then hitting "Delete" and then those windows appear... Very annoying... :P
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: run "sudo gnome-system-log"
<Maya> armence:  haha
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: you can select it from ubuntu/gnome menu, too
<ubuntuguy> wolter: but in system type it says 32bit operating system
<Maya> armence:  so what is gray in your menus exactly ?
<mib_89zzf0p1> Hey guys BIG NEWBIE question what is the shortcut key to empty teh recycle bin in UBuntu gnome?
<Maya> armence:  its likely fixable in system >> preferences >> appearance
<armence> Maya: Well, the menus used to have a lighter background, and frankly, I had a significant preference for that
<wolter> ubuntuguy, maybe they installed you a 32bit system
<owned> I'm having problems with updated ubuntu/installing nvidia drivers.  Well basically this is my third time installing Ubuntu and the first two times it started fine and then I did all the updates it gave me and also installed the nvidia drivers.  After restarting I could no longer get into the GUI and just had a command line.  What do you think is causing this?  Updates or nvidia driver?
<wolter> i think that model is 64bit
<wolter> ubuntuguy, let me investigate
<Maya> armence:  ah, welly ou can totally customzie thaty
<Maya> sorry, my typing is crap
<ubuntuguy> wolter: ok take your time
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, ok now what should i look for?
<Maya> its this tiny keyboard
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: system tools -> system logs
<mib_89zzf0p1> Hey guys BIG NEWBIE question what is the shortcut key to empty teh recycle bin in UBuntu gnome?  must be easy
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: alternatively, run a terminal and use 'less' and 'cat' on the files in /var/log/
<wolter> ubuntuguy, anyway, i will put things as they are
<armence> Maya: I can't see an option to customize the menu's background in appearance
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, your losing me
<wolter> ubuntuguy, 32 bit is the standard, so everything (almost, i would say 98%) works in 32bit (also called i386)
<Dante123> hi all, I have dual boot system with ubuntu and windows xp.  Ubuntu side the dvd/cd drives worked fine.  But I booted up into windows and it did not detect my cd drives.  Is it possible that when I was cleaning my computer and I pulled the battery out...then replaced it......the next time I booted windows (which is not often) it did not detect my cd/dvd drives.  Then upon subequent reboot into windows it did?  (Asking because I did n
<mib_89zzf0p1> Hey guys BIG NEWBIE question what is the shortcut key to empty teh recycle bin in UBuntu gnome?
<Maya> armence:  its in customize theme >> controls
<wolter> ubuntuguy, the thing with 64bit (amd64) is that it is faster, so they say. It has some flaws... flash isn't great on it... some say java ain't either.
<Maya> you can change that whole setiup
<wng-> anyone have experience building the megasr module on ubuntu 8.10?
<owned> anyone know? Can the nvidia drivers be messing up Ubuntu and not letting it load the GUI?
<armence> Maya: I see that now... thanks
<Dr_Willis> ive had no issues with 64bit  - and flash or java that ive seen...
<byte^> How am I to open an executable on Linux? It's not a Windows executable (and has been extracted from it's tar.gz archive).
<byte^> Execute, rather than open.
<mib_89zzf0p1> Hey guys BIG NEWBIE question what is the shortcut key to empty teh recycle bin in UBuntu gnome?
<wolter> ubuntuguy, you can watch youtube videos and play games, but sometimes the flash apps (whether video or game or anything) may just go plain grey and stop working. a reload or firefox restart will do.
<StormWinged> ./<file>
<Dr_Willis> byte^:  use the command line, cd to the dir its at  and ./whatevertheexecutbleiscalled
<byte^> Okay.
<DasEi> !trash | mib_89zzf0p1
<ubottu> mib_89zzf0p1: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<byte^> So I can't do it from the file browser?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet it says: network manager: <info> DHCP: device  wlan0 state changed (null) -> preinit
<StormWinged> if dont work... try chmod +x <file>
<ivangarcia_>  i have kernel 2.6.28-11 , before with old kernel when i plug my usb phone it created automatically the /dev/ttyACM0 , now nothing
<owned> Is it possible that any of the updates in the 'Update Manager' could be messing up my ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> byte^:  use thecommand line... its easier to see whats goingon
<Piet> mib_89zzf0p1: so forget the last part. look for something that refers to "nm" or "networkmanager" or "wireless" or "wlan" or "network" in there
<StormWinged> you can do it... if you have commandline
<byte^> hmm
<ienorand> mib_89zzf0p1: you could create a script removing all files: ~/.local/share/Trash/*/*
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: start by looking at the /var/log/messages file
<byte^> How am I to get libqt-mt.so.3?
<byte^> I get this error: ./sqlitebrowser: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ubuntuguy> wolter: from a linux machine how can i know if it's 32 or 64 just to make sure. Is there a speific command?
<LjL> byte^: besides the fact that you generally intall software from the ubuntu repositories, not "execute" it from random files. what program are you truying to run?
<Dr_Willis> !find libqt-mt
<ubottu> File libqt-mt found in libqt3-mt, libqt3-mt-dev, lsb-build-desktop3, qt-x11-free-dbg
<Gigi> Hi.  I need to know a good software for mp3 editing (I want to cut a piece of the song)
<Gigi> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> its in one of those packages byte^
<Maya> armence: yeah great
<DasEi> 89zzf0p1: or instead show icon on desktop or panel , then left-click > empty
<Elmaron> Gigi: what about audacity?
<byte^> LjL: Yeah, I know, but I need ot view a SQLite db and so I downloaded SQLiteBrowser from Sourceforge.
<byte^> If there is an easier way I'm open to suggestions.
<Gigi> elmarron I'll try, thanks
<Elmaron> Gigi: "apt-get install audacity" should do it, a graphical audio cutting/mixing program
<wolter> ubuntuguy, your computer will be better at multi-tasking though.
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet where is var long messages?
<ubuntuguy> wolter: you mean if it's 64?
<Gigi> I was going to use synaptics, but that works too!  Thanks Elmarron
<LjL> !info sqlitebrowser | byte^, it's in the repositories. get it from there.
<ubottu> byte^,: sqlitebrowser (source: sqlitebrowser): GUI editor for SQLite databases. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3-2.2 (jaunty), package size 128 kB, installed size 456 kB
<LjL> !software > byte^    (byte^, see the private message from ubottu)
<byte^> Yeah, yeah...
<LjL> byte^: yeah yeah what? "sudo apt-get install sqlitebrowser" will get it installed.
<byte^> Yeah, I realize that now.
<byte^> I'm not used to working in Ubuntu.
<wolter> ubuntuguy, yes. each processor can take care of different tasks at a time
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, i can see it says that it connected to my home network
<ubuntuguy> so what command can tell me if my system is 32 or 64 bits?
<Piet> mib_89zzf0p1: in system log viewer, on the upper left pane, you have "/var/log", and below that you have "messages". this is what i'm after
<ldiamond> I can't ping my windows machine with it's computer name. How do I fix that?
<luminoso> with kubuntu 9.04 + amarok and scanning music over cifs i'm having this error: Taglib: flac file scan - flac stream not found. any ideia to solve?
<funkyHat> wolter: that is the same with 32bits, it can still use more than one core
<yaris123456789> hey guys i installed flash 10 plugin but its not showing up in firefox plugins, only flash 9....i can't view flash videos
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: i think it will be easier if you can copy all of this file to pastebin and just put the url here
<wolter> funkyHat, oops
<etienne_> c'est ainsi que fut fait ubuntu
<ienorand> yaris123456789: how did you install it?
<Piet> !pastebin > mib_s9z4gxnx
<ubottu> mib_s9z4gxnx, please see my private message
<wolter> funkyHat, would you happen to know if c2d t6400 is 64bit?
<ienorand> !fr | etienne_
<ubottu> etienne_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<funkyHat> wolter: yes, core 2 is 64 bit
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, how can i do that when i have no internet connection on my netbook?
<wolter> ubuntuguy, it is 64bit
<pino42> hello everyone… is there a repo or a howto explaining the shortest path to running a xen dom0 kernel on Ubuntu 9.04?
<wolter> lol
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: you can just use ctrl-a and ctrl-c to copy all of it to clipboard, then paste it to the pastebin
<funkyHat> wolter: there are advantages to 64bit over 32bit, but multiprocessor support is in both :)
<wolter> funkyHat, i was uncertain about it, don't know why
<tye> heh, scripting for other languages on the ubottu.  that's cool.
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: ah, sorry, i was thinking it would work sometimes
<mario_> Dr_Willis: find the problem on the other computer firestarter is blocking the share folder i'm progressing...
<mib_s9z4gxnx> i have no internet connection on my netbook....
<etienne_> quelqu'un voudrait bien m'aider en m'indiquant comment installer un package déjà sur ma machine?
<wolter> funkyHat, if you could list some advantages to ubuntuguy that would be great
<wolter> ubuntuguy, is this your computer? http://www.ubid.com/HP+G60t+Intel+Core+2+Duo+T6400+2.0GHz+3GB+250GB+16.0%22/a11344367-c0-s7.html
<funkyHat> ubuntuguy: you're trying to choose between ubuntu 32bit or 64bit?
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: do you have a removable device, such as a usb key stick or a usb hard disk you can connect to the netbook?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> i suppose
<wng-> anyone have experience building the megasr module on ubuntu 8.10?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> is there anywhere else we can talk
<tikka> Does anyone know of a cheap wireless adapter that supports master mode (AP) ?
<tye> Ubuntuが好きですけど問題がちょっとあります。
<byte^> Hey, just one last thing before I go. Not a problem, or anything, I'm just looking for a good hierarchal database note-taking application that has a GUI (so no hnb). Any suggestions?
<darrenlooby> when I go on my testing site - http://rinkaboutit.ts which is hosted on my test server everything is fine. But, when I go to https:rinkaboutit.ts *https*- I get nothing. How can I change this?
<buuf0> !BigDaddy07 Alastair Reynolds - House of Suns (v1.0)(htm, jpg).rar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<new2suse> anyone have any clear info on the interactions of....the kernel/user accounts/ldap/samba ....a process map or some clear notes on the subject please????
<buuf0> !notnats Alastair Reynolds - House of Suns (v1.0) (htm, jpg).rar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<buuf0> !notnats Alastair Reynolds - House of Suns (v1.0) (htm, jpg).rar
<funkyHat> ubuntuguy: 64bit is better at certain tasks (specifically math-intensive things like encryption etc.), it allows the computer to address more memory (up to 64GB ram, 32bit only supports up to 4GB (3.5GB in practise). The same apps will tend to use slightly more ram on 64bit than on 32bit though, which could be a disadvantage if you don't have very much
<byte^> Oh, and I lied. In addition to finding a good note application, how can I enable the display of eastern characters? Is it a locale setting?
<Fishscene> Darren: i assume you are going to "https://rinkaboutit.ts"?
<funkyHat> ubuntuguy: also there are sometimes problems with running binary apps like flash on 64bit, but I haven't had any problems with that personally
<darrenlooby> Fishscene, indeed I am.
<tye> byte - system -> admin -> language support
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, give me a minute
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, im doing it now
<edge> Hey, does anyone know where i extract my theme too? Or how can i apply it?
<byte^> tye: I am running a variation of Linux, is there perhaps a commandline option to accomplish that?
<crash1hd> How come gparted wont let me remove the partition from a drive that has an ntfs partition on it?
<razerblk> anyone have a prob with full screening video from their web browser like from you tube ?
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: you can "/query Piet" me if that is easier for you
<funkyHat> ubuntuguy: also there is now a native 64bit version of flash for Linux anyway
<VCoolio> edge: ~/.themes
<new2suse> anyine have any notes on interactions of.the kernel/user accounts/ldap/samba ....a process map or some clear notes on the subject please????
<wolter> funkyHat, haven't you?
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: take your time
<owned> how do I run a .run file?  I'm trying to install nvidia drivers
<edge> ~/.themes?
<VCoolio> edge: or /usr/share/themes if you want it to be used by root apps as well
<sebyoga_> Bonjour tous le monde
<wolter> funkyHat, don't you get grey flash screens sometimes?
<VCoolio> edge: /home/you/.themes
<wolter> like in youtube?
<sebyoga_> Est ce que quelqu'un parle Francais ?
<ldiamond> !fr > sebastien
<ubottu> sebastien, please see my private message
<Fishscene> Darren: You need to make sure your webserver has port 443 open? (I think that's the port) allowed to your server. Also, you need to verify that your server has the proper security in-place (such as ssl).
<ldiamond> oups
<Dante123> hi all, I have dual boot system with ubuntu and windows xp.  Ubuntu side the dvd/cd drives worked fine.  But I booted up into windows and it did not detect my cd drives.  Is it possible that when I was cleaning my computer and I pulled the battery out...then replaced it......the next time I booted windows (which is not often) it did not detect my cd/dvd drives.  Then upon subequent reboot into windows it did?  (Asking because I did n
<ldiamond> !fr > sebyoga_
<ubottu> sebyoga_, please see my private message
<wolter> !fr | sebyoga_
<Piet> new2suse: you are aware that this is not #suse, right?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet what does that query thing do?
<wolter> lol
<ubottu> sebyoga_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<razerblk> it was working a little while ago
<wolter> nice one ldiamond
<funkyHat> wolter: no, installed ubuntu 64bit on my friends PC and installed flashplugin-nonfree and it worked perfectly, no issues at all
<Schuyler_> is it possible to replace XP with ubuntu, leaving files intact?
<sebyoga_> thx ldiamond
<funkyHat> *friend's
<infinity_> kann mir jmd. deutsches helfen?
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: it opens a private chat
<teapot> Hey guys. Just wondering if anyone can recommend an FTP server? There's quite a few. :)
<wolter> funkyHat, yeah, my flash also works very nicely, but sometimes that grey thing comes back
<funkyHat> Schuyler_: no, not exactly
<new2suse> yes of course Piet...but my question is a linux generic question....
<owned> how do I use a .run file to install nvidia drivers?
<razerblk> ok thanks
<Ciros> !de | infinity_
<ubottu> infinity_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Schuyler_> I have 300 gb in files i need, and there is not an easy way to back it all up
<new2suse> is that why no one answering me cos I with the wrong disrto?
<byte^> To reiterate: looking for a way to enable display of eastern character sets... to do it, do I use the "Character codings" options?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet i cant private chat with you because i dont have a registered nick
<darrenlooby> Fishscene, do you think you can help?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/171937/
<infinity_> how can i change my desktop solution in ubuntu in other ways how it is be given in the options
<chetnick> owned: i would say like this: sudo chmod +x file.run and then ./file.run
<funkyHat> Schuyler_: ubuntu uses a different file system to Windows. You can resize your windows partition and install ubuntu alongside windows, then move your stuff across (some of it will probably be picked up by the ubuntu installer and it will ask if you want to import it, but that might not import everything)
<darrenlooby> Fishscene, sorry, didn't catch your previous post. My name wasn't highlighted.
<Fishscene> Not a problem :P
<mortal1> Hi, I was wondering what's up with 9.04 and screen resolutions.  For example, if i set my laptop to 1024x768, I have black bars on either side of the screen.
<Schuyler_> funkyhat, from what ive heard, it is bad to resize partitions alot
<new2suse> do I have to change my name to chat in this room then?
<chetnick> mortal1: is your laptop screen widescreen?
<funkyHat> Schuyler_: If you do it a lot it's probably not a great idea, but just once when you install Ubuntu isn't really going to cause any problems.
<mortal1> chetnick: yes
<wolter> ubuntuguy, so what have you decided?
<funkyHat> Schuyler_: run a defragment in Windows beforehand if you're worried. and always, always, make backups
<chetnick> mortal1: you need to change resolution
<new2suse> hello?
<new2suse> hello
<new2suse> hello
<FloodBot3> new2suse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<new2suse> can anyone see me
<saondczech> hAI!!!!!
<eseven73> !repeat } new2suse
<saondczech> ZOMG.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eseven73> !repeat | new2suse
<ubottu> new2suse: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<chetnick> mortal1: try 1280 x 768
<crash1hd> Anyone have experience in getting gParted to work with ntfs and removing of same partition?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, did you get the paste?
<ijn> hi all i tried the ubuntu minimal install. installed it and now i should run the script which i saved in a flash usb. but how to mount the usb flash fom a tty and than run the script
<new2suse> completely lost
<chetnick> new2suse: i see you
<funkyHat> new2suse: everyone can see what you're writing, if you wondered
<crash1hd> never mind it wouldnt let me do it through vnc yet its having no problems now
<new2suse> i did wonder!
<new2suse> thanks
<oluu> did u stevie wonder?
<mortal1> chetnick: how do i go about entering a custom resolution, I didn't see a standard xorg.conf
<ijn> i dont know all the commands to mout the usb from the tty and run this script
<mortal1> err, rather i didn't see the standard xorg entries
<ijn> an anyone help?
<saondczech> so.. Anyone have any idea why my headphone port hasn't worked since the upgrade to Intrepid?  I'd rather not hear "that's OHLD, INSTALL JAUNTY JEERY JACKALOPE!!!!1one".  After the upgrade to Intrepid, I'm still fixing crap.
<new2suse> probably not the best room for me to be in....I thought i was asking a basic question...but maybe its not
<mortal1> is the permitted resolutions held in another file?
<gardien> hi
<byte^> How can I enable the display of eastern characters from the commandline (just to bring up the actually preferences)?
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: yes, i'm reading up on it
<chetnick> mortal1: did you install graphic card drivers? Which card do you have?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet can you private message me next time you reply
<mortal1> plain jane intel onboard graphics
<gardien> hi
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: the problem seems to be that the dhcp client is receiving a message it does not understand: "dhclient: Discarding packet with bogus hlen."
<Dr_Willis> Little video question ive never managed to find an answer for.. I see tumbnails of .avi files in the file manager.. and its not always the first fram and stuff. so HOW/where Do you set what 'frame' the  file manager sees for the thumbnail from the avi file?
 * saondczech sighs
<chetnick> mortal1: system > preferences > display
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, any idea what is causing this?
<saondczech> I guess no one is interested in fixing genuine problems in Noobuntu..
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, it wont let me reply to you in private chat
<chetnick> saondczech: what problem?
<Fishscene> mib: Did you register your NIC?
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: i just sent you a private message. if it works, you should now see another in-page tab on mibbit
<mortal1> is there anyway i could set my screen to a custom resolution that my tv could understand? 1280x720 would be awesome
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: right that's because your nickname isn't registered, as you said before.
<mortal1> it doesn't show that as an option
<mortal1> it's currently 1280x800
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet is blocking messages from unidentified users.  You must register and identify with NickServ before talking to this user.
<Dr_Willis> mortal1:  how are you connected to the tv? svideo? hdmi?
<saondczech> chetnick: sound basically just being a PITA.
<mortal1> vga
<ldiamond_> Can anyone tell me how I can ping my windows machine using its computer name? (and vice versa)
<ijn> does anyone know how to run a shell script from tty?
<Dr_Willis> mortal1:  whats teh video card? that thing should configure like a normal monitor if using vga
<chetnick> ldiamond_: i am not sure but you need to have installed samba, to be able to do that.
<Piet> mib_s9z4gxnx: let's just keep it here for now
<mortal1> intel onboard graphics
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet,  ok
<rainwalker> I installed the "powersaved" package earlier today (among others, because CPU frequency scaling isn't working right) and I'm trying to uninstall it now but it wants to take "ubuntu-desktop" with it; is there a way to remove powersaved but keep ubuntu-desktop?
<mib_s9z4gxnx> piet, any ideas?
<mortal1> it doesn't show 1280x720 as an option, but I know it could do it
<chetnick> ldiamond_: on my box it works just like this ping windows-box
<JuJuBee> This is driving me mad.  My ext3 external USB HD wont mount in windows.  I reinstalled the ifs driver(you know, this is windows after all) and connected the drive.  Windows chimes that it found a device, it lists in hardware manager, but nothing in my computer to show the device...  Any ideas.
<pino42> saondczech: it is, especially because manufacturers usually do not release schematics for how the wired the mixers in the sound chipset on the motherboard
<lwizardl> anyone here use touchscreen monitors with Ubuntu?
<saondczech> pino42: yeah, but that's not the problem
<Jordan_U> JuJuBee: Might get better help in ##windows
<Fishscene> JuJuBee: This would be a better question for #Windows. But you can go to start > run > diskmgmt.msc and configure the device from there.
<Dr_Willis> JuJuBee:  ive found that IFS tool to be rather flakey :(
<saondczech> pino42: unless my HARDWARE changed when i upgraded to Intrepid from whatever came before it.
<ldiamond_> chetnick, samba is installed
<pino42> saondczech: I believe that the update updated the Linux kernel too.
<pierpier> h
<pino42> the alsa drivers used to be in constant flux, and I think they still are.
<ldiamond_> chetnick, theres actually 2x smbd running.... odd
<saondczech> hrmm
<pino42> I had to test 4 or 5 different releases of them to get sound ALMOST working a Fujitsu tablet.
<saondczech> chetnick: some servers run in multiple processes -- better performance
<pino42> and then it took a wizard to pirate the schematics, understand them and fix the source code for that particolar tablet-notebook to work.
<matreya6> pino42, must be quite a kick to see it working for the first time :-)
<saondczech> but the sound *worked* before!!
<pino42> this is also a reason why upgrading to a newer version of the Alsa modules, or downgrading to an older one, may help :)
<mannytu> ijn, sh <name of script>.sh or ./<name of script>.sh
<pino42> and Ubuntu devs are not really to blame…
<edge> Anyone use wine?
<StormWinged> most of us
<Dr_Willis> >hic< - care to as  another questin edge ?
<mannytu> virualbox...
<edge> When i use wine i open up my game and it zooms in and i can only hear the sound but cant do anything
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | edge
<ubottu> edge: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<StormWinged> see if your game are listed there
<saondczech> pino42: no, the Ubuntu testing team is to blame, for failing to notice this regression. :P
<Pritesh> can somebody help me with repositories ?
<StormWinged> if not... you have to install sun virtualbox and install windows to play it
<pino42> saondczech: they can't possibly get hold of every piece of hardware in existence in the world
<edge> I am dual booting....
<pino42> let alone test on it, even if they could
<pino42> saondczech: what I actually suggest is that you note down the PCI card id and subsystem id for your card
<edge> i dont understand virtual box
<pino42> the actual version of the alsa modules you're running
<pino42> and bring the issue over at #alsa
<pino42> if you manage to get this sorted, the next release of alsa might include the fix
<edge> Flash player has issues for some reason....
<matholum> hello everyone. could someone tell me what the command is to see what your graphics card is? someone here told me and i forgot....
<pino42> and so might a number of distros, including ubuntu :)
<StormWinged> edge smth like vmware
<StormWinged> but free and very stable
<_freddy_> how long for the latest version of ubuntu to come out?
<StormWinged> which version?
<StormWinged> :))
<Fishscene> _freddy_: Ubuntu releases about every 6 months.
<saondczech> pino42: hey, good idea -- will check over there
<_freddy_> im downloading 9.04
<edge> so is there like a flash player mirror of some sort?
<Fishscene> 9.04 = 2009: 4th month.
<StormWinged> what do you mean?
<StormWinged> what issues do you have with flashplayer?
<edge> it wont run
<edge> Or sometimes it does but when i start firefox back up it says i have to install it
<bafman> hello, how one pair device via rfcomm with bluze 4.x?
<yaris123456789> ienorand: well i installed the plugin suggested by firefox...however it really sucks. flash dont load for most part, you haveto click on a large grey box with a play button to actually see the flash files
<Dracofodder> Fishscene: so does that mean if there was a recent update to one of the packages, we won't see it int he download channel until october?
<_freddy_> this ubuntulook.com site....whats that site for?
<_freddy_> eyecandy?
<edge> download opera web browser, its much better!!!
<StormWinged> edge sometimes the flash dont start... and that happen on a server load
<StormWinged> so you have to close your browser and start it again
<ryan> does anyone know how to change program icons in netbook remix?
<edge> WOW, i think i will just download opera
<Fishscene> Draco: No, that's just the Ubuntu release cycle for the Ubuntu OS. They have updates for these releases all the time.
<edge> i like opera better anyways.....
<Jordan_U> man find
<StormWinged> since i`m using flashplugin-nonfree i dont have too many issues
<edge> is there a way of setting the settings in a way that makes things atomatically download to a different spot on my hard drive?
<edge> can u pirate flash plugin non free?
<ienorand> yaris123456789: is this gnash? sounds like  you're ysing some sort of flasblock extension rather...
<oluu> is hddtemp precise?
<Fishscene> Why pirate it when it's available for free?
<Dracofodder> Fishscene:  there a relase log, or some project plan site I can see when/if something is coming out?  I'm really interested in a patch for banshee
<oluu> seems a bit wierd my disk is 18 celcius
<newbsawbit> anyone know how to change the default burning app, one I selected isn't working and i checked the always perform this action box - jaunty
<Fishscene> Draco: I unfortunately don't have that information. =\
<needhelp1> l
<needhelp1> i have a question, when u install ubuntu on a second partition next to a windows partition, and the windows side has lots of virus's.. this wouldnt effect ubuntu right? would i be safe from the infected windows?
<homeskill> do operating system designers or hardware designers get to determine the size of a byte?
<StormWinged> oluu why? because windows stress your hdd ?
<StormWinged> :)
<oluu> hehe
<oluu> yea im used to like 35-43ish
<oluu> :p
<les> homeskill: hardware
<Fishscene> homeskill: a byte is Universally 8 bits. No room for interpreting this.
<StormWinged> same as mine video card
<StormWinged> is cool since i migrate to ubuntu
<homeskill> Fishscene it's not always 8bits
<yaris123456789> ienorand: i had gnash installed too but i uninstalled it
<oluu> nice:)
<Dracofodder> Fishscene: thanks, guess that will be my quest for the evening.. I found the bug, and relevant thread, with a ptach,  I just can't figure out exactly when it will hit my system.
<funkyHat> homeskill: err, a byte is always 8 bits
<yaris123456789> ienorand: now i have the default flash 9 plugin for firefox, however i can only watch youtube
<yaris123456789> ienorand: i dont have flash blocker installed
<Dracofodder> Fishscene: and I don't want to compile my own, if I can help it
<homeskill> an octet is always 8 bits, a byte has no standard, they just usually are 8 bits
<mikea> hey, anyone know if there's a rhytmbox plugin to support libgstshout (shoutcast output for gstreamer)?
<Fishscene> Draco: Understandable :P
<needhelp1> i have a question, when u install ubuntu on a second partition next to a windows partition, and the windows side has lots of virus's.. this wouldnt effect ubuntu right? would i be safe from the infected windows?
<SoylentYellow> Whenever an app that is using 3D acceleration loses focus, it also loses 3D acceleration. Is this a Wine thing or a Linux/gfx-driver thing?
<Fishscene> homeskill: I've never heard of a byte not being 8 bits. Any other "size" for this would probably introduce a lot of confusion and misinterpretation.
<StormWinged> needhelp1:  nope. because linux arhitecture is different.
<newbsawbit> needhelp1 - yeah windows viruses don't affect linux
<eNons3nse> can you guys please help.  my sansa clip has been showing up as Read Only for the past week or so when I plug it in.  just randomly started doing it.
<homeskill> the first size of a byte was 4-bits until the 80s
<newbsawbit> anyone know how to change the default burning app, one I selected isn't working and i checked the always perform this action box - jaunty
<StormWinged> uh damn... misstype... yes you have right needhelp1 :D it wouldn affect
<needhelp1> can i install ubuntu on a second partiion if my hard drive is formated as ntsf?
<needhelp1> ntfs
<newbsawbit> yes
<ienorand> yaris123456789: try using synaptic and uninstall all gnash/flash stuff and the reinstall the relevant one... check with going to about:plugins in FF to see which plugin you're currently using...
<StormWinged> needhelp1:  yes... since ubuntu have his own partition manager
<ienorand> yaris123456789:  about : plugins   without spaces
<Fishscene> homeskill: You might be correct, I'm just saying I've never heard of it. As for misinterpretation, I liken it to how hard drive manufacturers use 1,000 instead of 1024.
<newbsawbit> needhelp1 - just resize yours ntfs partition with the ubuntu installer
<needhelp1> is this pretty safe, any chance of corupting my windows installation ?
<homeskill> Fishscene do you know why bytes are 8 bits?
<newbsawbit> needhelp1 - always goes smooth for me
<StormWinged> needhelp1:  only if you select the wrong partition
<ryan> always backup
<ryan> then its safe'
<Fishscene> I don't know the story behind it, no.
<les> Fishscene: you can thank x86 for making 8bit bytes prevalanet.  There are other options though, for example, PIC microcontrollers have a 12 bit instruction byte
<StormWinged> :))
<needhelp1> homeskill: why is a inch 2.54 centimeters?
<newbsawbit> like ryan said
<StormWinged> ryan:  even backup is not safe :P
<newbsawbit> anyone know how to change the default burning app, one I selected isn't working and i checked the always perform this action box - jaunty
<mib_89zzf0p1> Hey guys BIG NEWBIE question what is the shortcut key to empty teh recycle bin in UBuntu gnome?
<ryan> anyone using netbook remix?
<needhelp1> ryan: im not worried about my files.. im worried about not having another windows installation cd to reinstall
<homeskill> needhelp1 they were 8 bits because that represents the numbers 0-255 which is used to show that character range
<ryan> ahh
<needhelp1> its not my pc.. but the user still uses windows so
<homeskill> not every character range requires 0-255 thoguh
<maco> mib_89zzf0p1# 3 years in, and i didnt know there was a shortcut for that...
<StormWinged> newbsawbit: gksudo gedit /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<ryan> is there anyway to change the program icons in the netbook remix launcher?
<StormWinged> newbsawbit: and look for x-content/blank
<StormWinged> newbsawbit:  do a copy before you make changes
<edge>  for ubuntu?
<mib_89zzf0p1> Hey guys BIG NEWBIE question what is the shortcut key to empty teh recycle bin in UBuntu gnome?
<needhelp1> i dono about all that homeskill.. old school computers could only send code in 8 bits.. so it was natural to write code in this manor
<edge> Do i need virus protection for ubuntu?
<StormWinged> no edge you dont need...
<keith> I am running the remix on an Acer-3560 (not a netbook)
<pvvni> edge: You can get it, but you dont necessarily need it
<edge> so i dont need firewall or anything?
<keith> 3620
<brandonban6> hey all, has can anyone recommend a slideshow creator? .......A google search show manslide, and dvd-slideshow, I was hoping there were some other options
<ryan> keith, do you know how to change program icons in the launcher??
<newbsawbit> stormwinged - great thanx, will do
<funkyHat> mib_89zzf0p1: as far as I know, there isn't one
<mib_89zzf0p1> ohh ..
<edge> r there viruses out there for ubuntu?
<pvvni> edge: Linux OS's have security through obscurity, that is, virus writters generally don't make them for linux because of the low market share
<mib_89zzf0p1> is it possible to make one
<StormWinged> edge you already have a firewall
<funkyHat> edge: no
<ryan> yeah, linux has like 2 % of the market
<pvvni> edge: There are afew, but none currently that can propagate if you're updated
<StormWinged> newbsawbit:  you`re welcome
<edge> Could i get a virus on ubuntu that crashes windows but not ubuntu?
<ryan> yes
<homeskill> needhelp that would be a pretty bad reason to continue using 8 bit bytes
<mib_89zzf0p1> is it possible to make a keyboard shorcut to empty recyclebeen
<Dr_Willis> edge:  i would be suprised if you could get a 'virus' on ubuntu
<maco> edge# yes
<ror> ryan, actually it's considerably more than 2%, around 4% at the moment
<StormWinged> maco, even if he dont have wine? i though not
<funkyHat> edge: sure, you could have a file that contains a virus on Ubuntu, but it wouldn't do anything unelss you open it when you're running Windows
<Dr_Willis> its not like you are going to go to Youtube and get one.. :)
<pvvni> edge: yes, but there's none out there that do that currently
<ror> and that's just the desktop market
<edge> What r the chances of getting a virus that makes windows crash from ubuntu?
<maco> StormWinged# he asked about it crashing windows, not ubuntu
<ienorand> mib_89zzf0p1: you could create a script removing all files: ~/.local/share/Trash/*/* and link a eayboard combo to it...
<Dracofodder> pvvni: that's not 100% true.  Even tho linux us low market share, the general differences in builds, across distributions, and the better lockdown we enjoy helps prevent the spread of "windows" styled virus in linux
<StormWinged> yes maco
<keith> ryan, I have not tried..preference >main menu >properties.... no that isn't it
<Dr_Willis> edge:  if you are that worried about it.. dont mount your windows partitions..
<maco> StormWinged# if his windows can read his ubuntu partition, and his ubuntu partition has a windows virus
<mib_89zzf0p1> how do i make the script :)
<StormWinged> but his question reffer if he get the file ON ubuntu, and not running on windows
<funkyHat> edge: 'makes windows crash from ubuntu' not quite sure what you mean
<mib_89zzf0p1> do i just copy and aste that as te command
<pvvni> Dracofodder: No I agree, the unix model is inherently more secure than windows.
<ryan> because i installed thunderbird and i like the see the icon in the launcher, instead its just the generic icon, :(
<pvvni> Dracofodder: However, that's not to say that it isn't just as easy to write  virus for linux as it is for windows
<maco> StormWinged# well it cant crash his windows til he runs it, now can it? so if he gets the virus onto the computer while ubuntu's running, after he boots into windows, it could infect windows
<adante> hi
<Dr_Willis> I find users tend to be more dangerous to theirselfs then the viruses are.
<SonhadorPR> quick question: How do I upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04? System has not asked me to upgrade, like in earlier version releases
<edge> like a trojan for windows
<ror> He'd still have to *run* it from windows himself though
<adante> where is the ubuntu mission/vision statement? i saw this some time ago but i cannot seem to find it again on google or ubuntu.com search
<maco> SonhadorPR# you have to upgrade to 8.10 in between
<ror> it all sounds rather unlikely
<StormWinged> edge: if you get a virused file on ubuntu, you can not affect windows, it will be affected only after you switch on windows and acces the file from ubuntu
<yaris123456789> ienorand:     File name: libswfdecmozilla.so
<yaris123456789>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999
<edge> Could i get a trojan that crashes windows from using ubuntu?
<pvvni> Dracofodder: Trojans for instance, although not viruses, are pretty much OS independant in terms of difficulty to create
<maco> SonhadorPR# in system administration software sources, tell it to show you new versions that are available other than LTS ones
<pvvni> edge: Yes, but there are none that do it
<StormWinged> damn edge... understand a thing... linux and windows are different
<edge> If i use ubuntu to download things could i get a virus such as a trojan that crashes windows?
<brandonban6> so is that a negative on the slideshow creator?
<ryan> i love my asus eee :)
<ror> edge, stop asking and start listening;
<maco> edge# yes, of course you can still download windows viruses
<Dr_Willis> brandonban6:  huh?
<SonhadorPR> ok, didn't know that...then, how to tell the system to go ahead and upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<maco> edge# they wont infect ubuntu, but if theyre on a filesystem that windows can access, they can still infect windows
<ror> but you can't *infect* your windows from ubuntu with them, you'd still have to use windows and access the virus
<ryan> been using this thing for a few hours and still have 86% battery left
<StormWinged> edge... at least... no operating system is safe... for your all answers about viruses and trojans
<ienorand> yaris123456789: at least for 10 the file is supposed to be  libflashplayer.so
<funkyHat> SonhadorPR: run 'update-manager -d'
<edge> Great, so is there good virus protection that prevents virus from getting on windows?
<ryan> edge, dont worry about viruses
<LjL> !virus | edge
<ubottu> edge: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<brandonban6> Dr_Willis, I was seeking out a slideshow creator, see if someone could recommend one......i'm looking into dvd-slideshow and manslide, but neither look too user friendly.
<funkyHat> edge: there is clamav which is pretty good virus software
<ryan> just dont be stupid about what you are doing
<maco> SonhadorPR# system / administration / software sources. enable showing non-LTS upgrades, then run the update manager
<LjL> !antivirus | edge
<ubottu> edge: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<StormWinged> edge how old are you?
<Etherael> Hey guys, quick q: Does anyone know a good / comfy / quality USB headset that works perfectly with linux?
<funkyHat> edge: but you probably don't need it
<Dracofodder> pvvni: true enough.  depending on the implementation.   main thing is we have a lot less to worry about in that realm.
<LjL> StormWinged: that is not relevent
<Wavesonics> where can i find docs on setting PHP up to access file uploads?
<pvvni> edge: There's no need to get any virus protection. The only reason you'd ever want it is if was required by a company
<SonhadorPR> ok, let me try that..
<Dr_Willis> brandonban6:  ffmpeg or mencoder can also make them . i saw some at get-deb.net (or whatever its called)
<pvvni> edge: but if you're still paranoid, go get clamav
<ienorand> mib_89zzf0p1: no that is just where the files are located
<ryan> i have a creative fatality headset, its pretty nice. havent tested with linux though
<yaris123456789> ienorand: how do i fix this problem? i want flash 10
<yaris123456789> ienorand: i installed the .deb
<StormWinged> he left before he answer :P
<brandonban6> Dr_Willis, sweet, I'll check those out.
<jm^2> is anyone here using samba on jaunty?
<gharz> guys, i'm running 8.10 and i'm planning to install lxde... how do i backup my current system setting in case lxde fails, i can revert back to my last working state?
<Etherael> only reason I'm getting it is for linux use so it's pretty critical it has perfect linux support.
<ryan> install the .deb from adobe
<pvvni> jm^2: Yea
<LaZyFo0L> .mangle i am on jaunty my friend.
<keith> ryan, I have not tried..preference >main menu >properties.... THEN click on the icon and other choices will appear
<yaris123456789> ryan: i did
<gharz> and by the way, is lxde now stable on 8.10?
<ienorand> yaris123456789: doeasn't adobe supply flash 10 currently?
<jm^2> pvvni: does it segfault on a regular basis for you?
<hermanChess> anybody has an idea of why tomboy now autostarts in its own window instead than in the tray at login?
<pvvni> jm^2: nope
<pyrak> my gnome-do install is suddenly broken
<pyrak> i launch and nothing happens
<ryan> did you restart your browser?
<yaris123456789> ienorand: i've installed the flash 10 from adobe site using .deb....it says install complete, but about:plugins reveal nothing
<mortal1> http://yfrog.com/1jbarsj <-- can anyone tell me why my screen looks like this when i set it to 1024x768 instead of the default 1280x800
<pyrak> anyone else having this problem?
<yaris123456789> ryan: yes of course
<pyrak> i tried purging and deletin the config file.  still nothing
<jm^2> pvvni: you on 32 or 64 bit?
<pvvni> jm^2: You using it as asamba server or client?
<pvvni> jm^2: 32
<ienorand> yaris123456789: and you have restarted all of firefox in between?
<Etherael> Noone uses a good USB headset with linux at all?
<ror> mortal1, 1280x800 is widescreen, 1024x768 is not; could be a monitor setting?
<yaris123456789> ienorand: yes. even restarted computer
<jm^2> pvvni: samba server
<ienorand> yaris123456789: THen I don't know, sorry
<mortal1> ror 8.10 didn't have this problem
<pvvni> jm^2: Yea I'm just using it as a client
<yaris123456789> ienorand: any way to remove the flash plugin
<Chisuun> Agha
<jm^2> pvvni: ok, thanks
<mortal1> i think it's a ubuntu bug
<Chisuun> Hi Conic
<yaris123456789> ienorand: i think some kind of collision with flash 9
<SonhadorPR> ok, doing DL now...it'll probably take about 6 hours...3 for 810 and 3 more for 9.04.
<Conic> Hi...!
<SonhadorPR> thakx again!
<Chisuun> So I have no clue how to get connected on Ubuntu
<StormWinged> what do you mean?
<Chisuun> Well.
<wad> I just upgraded to jaunty. Where can I see a list of major things that changed?
<Chisuun> I can't seem to connect wirelessly
<yaris123456789> how do i delete a file when it says permission denied ?
<yaris123456789> sudo ?
<Fishscene> yes
<Sergeant_Pony_> if I have a built in mic, how can I tell the location?
<Fishscene> also, if the command failed, you can type "sudo !!" and it will run the previous command with sudo
<StormWinged> Chisuun: maybe wireless network are not very well working... in 9.04
<Chisuun> :<
<Chisuun> Well, that sucks
<pik}> yaris123456789: sudo rm -r <file>
<Chisuun> I don't want to go wired
<StormWinged> wired is better :D
<StormWinged> for fast speed ;))
<Conic> Not on a laptop it's not
<Chisuun> Yeah, but....
<Ciros> I am connected via wireless :P
<Chisuun> for a laptop...yeah
<Conic> Also, for me, wireless didn't work until 9.04.
<jm^2> is anyone using samba as a server on jaunty?
<Conic> Mind mentioning the name of your card?
 * Chisuun goes on a quest to find out what type of wireless card HP Pavilion dv2419us's have in them
<ror> that would be rm -f file
<StormWinged> Chisuun: at least... it`s all about drivers
<ror> rm -r is recursive for directories
<badfish69> is it possible for me to disable my built in wireless card in favor of a usb wireless card without having to physically remove it or compile a custom kernel?
<matholum> hello everyone. could someone help me out? I have an intel graphics card and the driver is only allowing 640x480... how do I fix it? I have only delt with nVidia in the past
<Ciros> I had wireless working on 8.10 , but it took working, as I have a atheros 5k card
<Conic> Oh wait
<mortal1> http://yfrog.com/1jbarsj <-- has anyone seen this before with 9.04?  Aparently it tries to enforce aspect ratios now
<Conic> Does 9.04 have an ndiswrapper GUI?
<ror> if you still get permission denied you'll need to delete with sudo, but consider carefully why you might not have permission
<Etherael> can anyone give a recommendation for a comfortable / high quality USB headset that is perfectly linux compatible?
<funkyHat> Chisuun: if you type lspci into a terminal it will give a list of your devices, one of them will be your wireless card
<Chisuun> Damn it :<
<Ciros> Chisuun:  ?
<Chisuun> Uh...
<Chisuun> The HP website isn't listing the name of the card
<blizzkid> lo all. Does anyone know/remember if Ubuntu shipit cd's were available at the time of 4.10 and 5.04?
<Chisuun> It's not even there :<
<Conic> So do the lspci thing
<Chisuun> Whoa
<Chisuun> Lotsa specs
<funkyHat> Chisuun: don't paste it in here ;)
<Conic> Find the one that looks like a wireless card
<Conic> Not an Ethernet controller
<Conic> That's wired.
<Chisuun> Broadom Corp. BCM4328?
<Conic> That's it
<mib_89zzf0p1> IF i were to make a script to empty teh recycle bin what would i put in it
<Fishscene> !broadcom > Fishscene
<ubottu> Fishscene, please see my private message
<Chisuun> K, soo....
<mib_89zzf0p1> pleasee i know its easy i just would really like to know
<mib_89zzf0p1> what i would put in a scrit to empty trash
<linux_noob> hi could someone more awesome than me please tell me how to search my apache2 folder for references to port 80???
<Fishscene> cat?
<eseven73> mib_89zzf0p1, try #bash
<blizzkid> linux_noob: grep 80 * inside /etc/apache2
<linux_noob> blizzkid, thx ur awesome
<bc> linux_noob: grep -R Listen /etc/apache2
<pkohr> Looking to so something like linux_noob , I want to search logfiles for a eggdrop.
<Fishscene> Bah. I'll get it right someday
<blizzkid> linux_noob: you could even do grep -r 80 /etc/apache2/*
<Etherael> can anyone give a recommendation for a comfortable / high quality USB headset that is perfectly linux compatible?
<funkyHat> Chisuun: install ndisgtk
<StormWinged> at least... apache default port is 80
<unop> mib_89zzf0p1,  rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/{,.}*
<Chisuun> ndisgtk?
<StormWinged> Etherael:  did you try windows since no linux users use it atm?
<StormWinged> :P
<Wavesonics> what is the default tmp path for uploads in PHP?
<funkyHat> Chisuun: sudo aptitude install ndisgtk
<funkyHat> Chisuun: It's an interface for getting windows wireless drivers to work on Ubuntu
<Chisuun> K...
<etchPRSN> err... anyone know if there is a live-CD version of ubuntu-studio (all Im finding is DVD)
<mib_89zzf0p1> Thank you
<mib_89zzf0p1> It worked
<mib_89zzf0p1> I very much apreceate it
<Jordan_U> mib_89zzf0p1: Note that that won't empty trash on removable media
<Etherael> StormWinged: In windows the builtin laptop soundcard works flawlessly, so I really don't care at all how well the USB headset I am going to get just for linux works in windows. :)
<mib_89zzf0p1> now i got one more question when i pop in a cd or a usb device they aways pop up on my rleft screen (i got dual monitors) is there anwyas i can mae them apear on my left one???
<mib_89zzf0p1> the icon
<pvvni> unop: what does the {,.} define in that rm statement?
<mib_89zzf0p1> the icons is what im talking about
<linux_noob> okay so no for part 2 of my question... i have a reference to port 80 in : ports.conf, sites-available/default, and sites-enabled/000-default.... which of these are conflicting with eachother??
<unop> pvvni,  the shell expands that to    ~/.local/share/Trash/*   and   ~/.local/share/Trash/.*
<blizzkid> linux_noob: none of them are conflicting
<Chisuun> Uh...
<Chisuun> I don't think ndisgtk did anything
<_freddy_> I hope ubuntu recognize my usb keyboard
<pkohr> linux_noob, What is the problem
<_freddy_> is there much diference between ubuntu and linux mint
<linux_noob> blizzkid so you're saying i must have two references to port 80 in ONE file to get the message that my por t80 is already being used then??
<_freddy_> linux mint didnt recognize my usb keyboard...
<ubuntu> hello
<funkyHat> Chisuun: not yet, you need to use it. try to download this file : ftp://ftp.dell.com/network/R151517.EXE
<_freddy_> ubuntu will?
<blizzkid> linux_noob: 2 references? in which file?
<T`2> hi, i have a local mirror which i use for ubuntu, but it wont show i have an updated version of ubuntu available
<unop> _freddy_, the latter is not supported by canonical/the ubuntu community
<T`2> anyone know how i can fix this?
<hansoffate> hey, I'm having troulbe adding a repository to my ubuntu server.  I want to install FreeNX and I can't seem to get the GPGkey
<T`2> i am behind a proxy
<pkohr> linux_noob, you probally are allready using it with another program
<fbc-mx> Is there a way to burn a dvd-iso from the command line?
<SunmanXII> Hello - I removed the bar from the botton of my screen that has a window list. I found a way to add the window list to a bar - but how do i add the lower bar back? thank you!
<hansoffate> i'm following this guide - http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2009/05/09/login-graphically-to-your-desktop-from-a-remote-location/
<norrisg1> Hello, Im back
<blizzkid> _freddy_: if mint didn't recognize it, ubuntu won't probably either
<linux_noob> pkohr, oh.. that could be it... is there some nifty command to check on that??
 * Chisuun gets his SD card
<blizzkid> linux_noob: netstat -punta | grep 80
<norrisg1> Is there anyone here i can help.
<hansoffate> it says - gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<funkyHat> Chisuun: did that link work?
<Chisuun> Yeah, I'm going to put it on my laptop now
<linux_noob> uhm it says tcp6..... 80.. listen
<T`2> how can i ask ubuntu to upgrade from a local repository?
<TonyTheTiger> hi, none of my applications can connect to servers for updates
<TonyTheTiger> i cant even use apt-get install
<Jordan_U> fbc-mx: cdrecord /path/to/iso
<ryan_> when my netbook comes out of standby, i cannot reconnect to the wireless network i was on. however, i can connect to other networks in range.
<hansoffate> anyone know about getting GPG keys?
<pvvni> unop: That's why I thought, so I guess my question is why not just * it
<fbc-mx> Jordan_U, wow that easy huh?
<SunmanXII> I removed the bar from the botton of my screen that has a window list. I found a way to add the window list to a bar - but how do i add the lower bar back? thank you!
<pvvni> unop: the * will pick up the dotfiles as well
<blizzkid> linux_noob: make that "sudo netstat -punta | grep 80"
<funkyHat> Chisuun: ok, when you've copied it across, run ndisgtk (probably type 'sudo ndisgtk' into a terminal) and you should be able to select that file
<unop> pvvni, because * does not glob dot files (.*)
<Jordan_U> fbc-mx: Yup :)
<yadunand> hi, my firefox is not playing flash properly , no sound . Is there a way to fix this ?
<pvvni> unop: wait really?
<unop> pvvni, not by default, it doesn't
 * pvvni tries this
<norrisg1> yadunand
<Jordan_U> yadunand: What version of Ubuntu?
<yadunand> ubuntu 9.04
<linux_noob> blizzkid, okay i see something using it now
<TonyTheTiger> I cant install any applications or download updates for ubuntu
<blizzkid> linux_noob: what process is it?
<pvvni> unop: oh wow, weird. Didn't know that
<pvvni> Fun times
<Jordan_U> yadunand: Can other applications play sound?
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: define "I can't"?
<hansoffate> I can't add a repository because "the GPG data is not valid"
<yadunand> Jordan_U, yes all other applications are working fine
<hansoffate> anyone?
<linux_noob> blizzkid im not so sure how to read what im seeing here... i see a buncha IPs... i see "tcp" and "time_wait" as well as "listen"
<unop> pvvni, you can make it tho.   shopt -s dotglob  # for bash only
<blizzkid> linux_noob: pastebin the output
<Kalmi> TonyTheTiger, make sure your internet connection is working :D
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, For applications it always says application not found. And for updates it always says error 403
<voxadam> Is it possible to start the alternate installer from Windows? I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a box that has no floppy and refuses to boot from the CD.
<blizzkid> hansoffate: have you imported the gpg keys of that repo?
<mario_> Dr_Willis: when sharing a folder on this computer gives error "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter
<TonyTheTiger> Kalmi, with all due respect, I am here chatting so...
<Jordan_U> yadunand: Can you try starting firefox from a terminal and pastebin any errors from the flashplugin?
<Kalmi> :D
<yadunand> yes
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: what happens if you "sudo apt-get update"?
<linux_noob> blizzkid - my paste bin for sudo netstat -punta | grep 80 http://www.mibbit.com/pb/hBMSq8
<TonyTheTiger> And now i cant even connect with pidgin
<Kalmi> TonyTheTiger, what ISP?
<SunmanXII> I removed the bar from the botton of my screen that has a window list. I found a way to add the window list to a bar - but how do i add the lower bar back? thank you!
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: what does a "ping www.google.com" give you?
<funkyHat> TonyTheTiger: does ping google.com work?
<funkyHat> heh
<TonyTheTiger> Kalmi, I am at university accomodation which provide the internet
<Kalmi> ping google
<Jordan_U> SunmanXII: Right click the upper bar and choose new panel
<blizzkid> linux_noob: so your apache is listening on port 80, which is fine
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, sudo apt-get update is doing a bunch of things
<linux_noob> blizzkid why wont my apache restart? do i need to force it to stop or something?
<yadunand> Jordan_U, err when i run firefox from terminal ,firefox starts up with no errors.....then i get mylap$
<blizzkid> linux_noob: pastebin the output of sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Kalmi> TonyTheTiger, ping google.com
<Marques> Hello
<Fishscene> Summan: Right-click one of the bars > new panel. Right-click the new panel > Properties (and set the orientation)
<Kalmi> TonyTheTiger, did it ever work at university?
<Jordan_U> yadunand: If you already started firefox then running firefox from a terminal just tells the already running process to create a new window then exits, you need to quit firefox then start it from the terminal
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: after update is done, can you try searching (apt-cache search) for the package again?
<Marques> anyone uses the Ubuntu 9.04 on ARM?
<TonyTheTiger> Kalmi, I was able to get it to work for a few things and pidgin worked too but now everything has stopped
<linux_noob> blizzkid, thanks btw, here is the apache restart: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/ZUxVt4
<ienorand> hansoffate: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding a PPA to your Ubuntu repositories  << whole is a link
<hansoffate> blizzkid, yea.  I ran sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 2a8e3034d018a4ce     but it doesn't seem to be able to pull the info.  It gives the error: gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<eseven73> !nickspam > uytdfydsxy
<ubottu> uytdfydsxy, please see my private message
<Marques> the sound of Ubuntu on ARM is working?
<blizzkid> hansoffate: seems the key is wrong then
<TonyTheTiger> Kalmi, google ping return 100% packets lost
<yadunand> Jordan_U, that means the connection will go down...
<hansoffate> ienorand alright- i'll check it out.  thanks
<Kalmi> TonyTheTiger, that's bad :)
<hansoffate> blizzkid - yea it seems like it.  I cna't figure out why thouhg
<blizzkid> linux_noob: do a "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop" and after that "ps -ef | grep apache" pastebin the output of the latter
<blizzkid> hansoffate: what kind of repo are you trying to add?
<Guest5046> hi, anyone at all no how to get a canon ip1500 working on ubuntu? anyone at all? thanks!
<mario_> can not share folder on jaunty error "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter. any help?
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, i got a "partial upgrade" as all packages wasnt able to be downloaded.
<Pritesh> i have problem installing BitchX IRC Client, can somebody help me with repository ?
<blizzkid> Guest5046: Have you tried google yet?
<Guest5046> yes blizzkid
<linux_noob> blizzkid, apache stopped, then "ps -ef | grep apache" http://www.mibbit.com/pb/THGA28
<Marques> please help, the Ubuntu on ARM audio works?
<hansoffate> blizzkid i'm trying to add this repo, I've already added the deb/deb-src in the sources.list :::: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ubuntu jaunty main
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: seems to be an issue with your sources.list... mmight be a bad mirror
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, I got someone from here to edit it, which may be the cause as initially nothing worked.
<blizzkid> linux_noob: try "sudo kill -9 5446 5457 5464" followed by "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<blizzkid> hansoffate: pm me that link, I'll take a look in a sec
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: pastebin your sources.list pls
<ldiamond__> anyone knows why I cant ping my windows computer using its computer name?
<linux_noob> blizzkid, no such process, is that okay?
<Andril> hello all
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, Where would the sources be?
<yadunand> Jordan_U, i tried that still there are no errors in the terminal related to flash
<norrisg1> Anyone have problems i could help solve
<blizzkid> linux_noob: see if "ps -ef | grep apache" generates some output now, if there's only a line with grep it's ok
<linux_noob> blizzkid, i guess it was okay because it just started :) thank you so much
<Jordan_U> yadunand: Even when playing a video?
<hansoffate> blizzkid alright, I may have figured out that it out.  If I don't i'll pm you the link.
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pretto> is there a way to know instaltion answered questions to create a preseed?
<blizzkid> yw linux_noob
<yadunand> Jordan_U, all the errors are related to video
<norrisg1> Anyone need help
<VCoolio> hansoffate: http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/ open the release.gpg file, copypaste contents to gedit and save somewhere; then in synaptic import the txt file as key in repositories.
<Pretto> installation*
<yadunand> (firefox:1608): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<yadunand> None of the authentication protocols specified are supported.
<VCoolio> hansoffate: maybe that helps, it is a key at least
<yadunand> maybe thats all that might matter
<geo2> hello, i have installed libgmp3c2 (gnump) from repositories but when i compile with gcc i can't use the library. Any help??
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, There is no file in that location, but there is sources.list.d
<Kalmi> blizzkid, TonyTheTiger have trouble pinging google....
<Kalmi> *has
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: there's no /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Kalisto> when i look at man pages somethime is says something like: Refer to crypt(3) how do i access this man crypt(3)?
<blizzkid> Kalmi: seems like a messed up install then :)
<mzz> Kalisto: man 3 crypt
<blizzkid> Kalmi: man crypt 3
<Kalisto> 0.o thanks
<blizzkid> Kalisto: ^
<blizzkid> :)
<ldiamond__> Anyone knows why my Windows machine can ping my Ubuntu machine using its computer name, but the opposite doesnt work?
<mzz> Kalisto: I'm pretty sure I'm right and blizzkid's version only works if there's only one page for crypt
<blizzkid> ldiamond__: are you using a dns?
<yadunand> Jordan_U, i just removed "gash" i think
<blizzkid> mzz: I might have switched the order ;)
<mzz> Kalisto, blizzkid: compare "man printf 3" and "man 3 printf"
#ubuntu 2009-05-14
<Kalmi> blizzkid, a messed up university network and a messed up install
<Kalisto> mzz is says no manual entry for crypt in section 3. do i need to download it?
<ldiamond__> blizzkid, if its not by default, no.
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, turns out i do have it, was being silly with the way i was trying to open it.
<hassan_> hi my terminal dois not work
<mzz> Kalisto: I'm not on a ubuntu system currently, don't know what package to install
<geo2> hello, i have installed libgmp3c2 (gnump) from repositories but when i compile with gcc i can't use the library. Any help??
<blizzkid> ldiamond__: you'll have to put a reference in your /etc/hosts then
<Jordan_U> yadunand: gnash is not stable yet, so if you don't mind proprietary software you probably want to use Adobe's nonfree flash plugin
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, Kalmi http://pastebin.ca/1422150
<ldiamond__> blizzkid, however, I don't want to have to use DNS no machine will be up 24/7
<fbc-mx> Jordan_U, Is there any way to turn an AVI or MPG to a DVD ISO for wodim to burn?
<ldiamond__> blizzkid, I dont want to edit hosts because the IPs will change.
<Kalisto> mzz ok. you would not know how i can find out what hashing algo passwd uses to create the shadow file entries?
<blizzkid> ldiamond__: it'll be your only option if you want to ping it by name
<ldiamond__> blizzkid, why does my Windows machine ping my Ubuntu box fine?
<Kalmi> TonyTheTiger, maybe you could check with someone (at the university) else whether they can ping google or not....
<ldiamond__> blizzkid, WINS would work too, but thats deprecated.
<hassan_> hi my terminal dois not work
<TonyTheTiger> Kalmi, I think people can, I have a friend who uses ubuntu as his main os too
<ldiamond__> blizzkid, there has to be a decent way to do that...
<blizzkid> ldiamond__: wins is indeed deprecated and ms stuff
<Kalmi> ldiamond__, DNS
<TonyTheTiger> Kalmi, His not around so i cant be sure, but right now i just want to get my IM working
<blizzkid> ldiamond__: DNS is indeed the only decent way
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: can you ping anything by ip?
<mzz> Kalisto: is configurable, but I forgot if it's configurable in /etc/login.defs or /etc/pam.d/
<Kalmi> ldiamond__, some routers support DNS out of the box....
<ldiamond__> blizzkid, Kalmi but How do I get this to work without having a DNS server up 24/7
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, How can i try?
<Kalisto> mzz ill check both :D
<Kalmi> TonyTheTiger, are you using a proxy?
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: ping 74.125.77.147
<blizzkid> ldiamond__: only if you have a router that supports dns
<TonyTheTiger> Kalmi, yes I am behind a proxy. I tried to set it up too
<blizzkid> ldiamond__: otherwise: /etc/hosts
<jotha1> anyone have experience booting linux from usb media? i have assembled and made bootable my usb image correctly (following this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/) but my HP work station wont work (i only have access to HP work stations here) and i really don't know how to debug this
<Jordan_U> fbc-mx: There are GUI apps to do that, if you need to do it from the terminal then I think it pretty much has to be a multi step process ( maybe use transcode to transcode to mpeg 2, put that in a directory called VIDEO_TS then make an iso containing that directory but there may be more to it or a CLI utility that does it in one step )
<eagle_02> Does any one recognize the error code error_code+0x72/0x780
<Kalisto> mzz its login.defs: ENCRYPT_METHOD SHA512
<blizzkid> jotha1: care to explain "won't work"?
<jotha1> blizzkid: system is set to boot from USB, but after a moment flicks back to windows and boots, there is no indication that grub or anything has even been initiated
<Kalmi> TonyTheTiger, have Pidgin ever worked at the university for you?
<hassan_> hi my terminal dois not work any one help me
<eagle_02> I had a kernal panic this afternoon and would like to see if it means anything before I start buying new hardware
<judget_> Has anyone found a resolve for the gspca in Ubuntu Intrepid?
<blizzkid> hassan_: care to explain "doesn't work"?
<judget_> My web cam works in ekiga but not in Skype or with mencoder
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, The ping is just not doing anything
<blizzkid> jotha1: is the partition you installed ubuntu on marked as bootable?
<new2suse> hey room
<jbmigel> sup suseq
<TonyTheTiger> Kalmi, Yes it worked, only stopped working recently.
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: no ping? cool :p
<Kalmi> blizzkid, TonyTheTiger is behind a proxy....
<ldiamond__> jotha1, I used to boot ubuntu from a USB hard drive. I simply unplugged all my HDDs, plugged my USB HDD, installed Ubuntun on it and booted from it.
<new2suse> IS THERE ANY CHAT ROOMS ON HERE WHERE YOU CAN ASK QUESTIONS WITH OUT THE FEAR OF BING BANNED FOR ASKING THE WRONG THING???
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, there is ping its just stuck on PING *****
<ldiamond__> jotha1, it didnt work on every computer tho... I dont know why
<jotha1> blizzkid: it's a usb pen/thumb/etc drive and there is a makebootable.bat that i had to run
<blizzkid> Kalmi: proxy doesn't kick in when pinging an ip, unless there's also a firewall
<jbmigel> new2suse you should start by not yelling
<Jordan_U> jotha1: Small flash drive or external enclosure?
<jotha1> small flash drive, 4GB
<unop> Kalisto, check out the crypt() function  - http://www.metalshell.com/source_code/8/Crypt.html  greybot> http://wooledge.org/~greg/crypt/ or see "man 3 crypt"
<trappist> anybody noticed really poor network performance in jaunty with an atheros chipset?
<Kalisto> thank you unop
<jbmigel> new2suse then you should polietly ask your question and stfu for 2 minutes and wait to see if anyone knows anything
<Kalmi> blizzkid, sometimes the only way to access the internet at some places is through the proxy... everything else might be blocked...
<new2suse> well i am gettin g really fed up.....I just been banned from two rooms by the same people ...for asking a question they could not answer....
<eagle_02> calm down new2suse
<Kalmi> new2suse, are you sure you wasn't just flooding?
<new2suse> so which are the rooms u can go in and ask what ever u want about linux?????????????????
<blizzkid> Kalmi: true... but that's abusing a proxy then ;)
<devel0> new2suse, you made a typo s/BING/BEING/g
<blizzkid> new2suse: #linux
<devel0> and stop shouting
<jbmigel> new2suse i like the cut of your jib... what is your question
<jotha1> blizzkid: as far as i know there is no way mark a usb flash drive as bootable in windows xp
<devel0> try asking now
<Kalmi> jotha1, blizzkid: there is... unetbootin can do it...
<blizzkid> jotha1: Kalmi is right on unetbootin
<new2suse> my question at this point....is which room can someone go on to ask questions about linux...without the fear of redicule or being booted???
<hassan_> when open terminal i see this massag (ther was proplem eiyh the command for this terminal : text was empty (or contained only whitespace)
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, Kalmi is there no hope for me then?
<devel0> your question is far from relevant
<blizzkid> new2suse: as I told you: #linux
<devel0> next one
<eagle_02> does any one know anything about kernal panics or places I could find the meaning of thier ascociated error codes, google is not turning up anything useful
<new2suse> i just been in lnux and got banned by some wnker
<devel0> eagle_02, elaborate
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: not unless you get your proxy set up
<devel0> new2suse, I wonder why you got banned
<new2suse> for asking a question
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, how can i do this?
<blizzkid> new2suse: and with that behaviour that's gonna happen here too!
<jbmigel> new2suse you're boring me with your trolling... maybe that's your problem
<joeDeuce> devel0: lol
<hassan_> when open terminal i see this massag (ther was proplem with the command for this terminal : text was empty (or contained only whitespace)
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, I have tried multiple times
<devel0> new2suse, how is the essense
<Kalmi> TonyTheTiger, well... It might be that the mirror is the problem and MSN is also down... and there is nothing wrong with you :D
<joeDeuce> no kidding
<blizzkid> Kalmi: that might be a very bad case of murphy :p
<TonyTheTiger> Kalmi, I asked the guys in the pidgin chat room and they said it was problem on my end.
<jotha1> Kalmi, blizzkid reading their FAQ it states it creates a syslinux config file and makes the USB bootable using this, this is already what the process i listed earlier does
<gharz> guys, i'm currently using 8.10 and i want to dist-upgrade to 9.04... how do i fix this errors?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/171967/    please help
<new2suse> ok.....I will speak clearly...which ROOM can someone goto..to find like minded techincal people to chat about linux???
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: is your nic set up correctly?
<devel0> new2suse, are you on drugs ? This is a linux channel ?
<eagle_02> devel10, I had a serries of random reboots (I do mean random, cannot get them to happen on command with an app or anything like that) finaly I got a kernal panic, and a screen with a bunch of hex and to me giberish
<blizzkid> new2suse: *final* time: #linux
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, sorry for being so useless, I have no idea if it is.
<jbmigel> new2suse you have already been told twice to goto #linux for such things
<Kalmi> TonyTheTiger, try to set your MSN account (on the advanced tab) to use the HTTP method
<yaloki> guys, don't bother, new2suse is a troll, he got banned from #suse and ##linux exactly for that reason
<Fishscene> new2suse: This room is generally a help and support room.
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: pastebin the output of ifconfig
<new2suse> been to linux and got booted by some wnkr because I asked a question he was too dumb to understand
<gharz> anyone?
<unop> !ot | new2suse
<blizzkid> hassan_: don't pm me without asking pls
<ubottu> new2suse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<new2suse> and it wasn't very hard question in my opinion
<devel0> eagle_02, do you have a booting system right now ? If you do try /var/log/messages , that should give you somewhat of a humanly understandable error
<joeDeuce> new2suse: just for thrills, ask your question
<Kalmi> :D
<eagle_02> not really I have tried that allready and it was pretty empty
<gharz> guys, i'm getting this error when i try to upgrade to 9.04... http://paste.ubuntu.com/171967/ any idea how to fix this?
<devel0> joeDeuce, YES IVE been trying to say that to him/her , but I cant stop remorsing at every keystroke
<hassan_> ok am soory
<devel0> :D
<TonyTheTiger> blizzkid, http://pastebin.ca/1422168
<new2suse> no way.....I asked the question in two rooms...and it folowed me and so did the linch party having their fun and then banning me
<TonyTheTiger> Kalmi, ill try that now
<new2suse> such wnkrs
<blizzkid> !language new2suse
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fishscene> new2suse: No more trolling. Ask your question or go to another chat room.
 * japerry waits for it
<TonyTheTiger> new2suse, well calling them wankers doesnt help
<TheComrade> does anyone have any suggestions for free or cheap email hosting?  I already have a domain..
<Kalmi> new2suse, ASK IT GODDAMIT OR GO AWAY!
<TonyTheTiger> new2suse, they are not required to help, nor are you entitled.
<Jordan_U> gharz: Are you using update-manager ?
 * yaloki pulls the stopwatch
<eagle_02> devel10, I did get the following error code before my "end of trace" +0x72/0x78
<devel0> eagle_02,  if you can get to grub successfully, select recovery mode (should be the second option) , then hit "e" , edit the line that starts with initrd=bla bla , add init=/bin/sh , then hit escape , and "b"
<blizzkid> new2suse: http://sweet.nodns4.us/
<gharz> Jordan_U: yes i am...
<yaloki> blizzkid: heh, nice one
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: loading the pastebin, hold on...
<Jordan_U> TheComrade: I think gmail can work with a custom domain
<Siju> hrhr
<gharz> i even tried command lines sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and sudo update-manager -d
<devel0> eagle_02, that should bring you to a single mode boot up , which you can work your way there , in the meanwhile im sure you can find something in /var/log
<gharz> same error
<blizzkid> yaloki: thx ;)
<eagle_02> devel10, trying that now. I will write down the code
<eagle_02> thanks
<devel0> LOL he got K-Lined ? :D
<nils_> I recently upgraded to jaunty, now my audio doesn't function properly. Playback just stops sometimes (for example in the middle of a movie)
<devel0> i thought a ban is all that happens here
<hansoffate> blizzkid thanks, fixed it.  network admin's rules didn't allow Keyserver to connect
<Kalmi> devel0, :D
<Jordan_U> gharz: Try canceling the upgrade, update package list again, then try starting the upgrade again
<blizzkid> devel0: what's K-lined?
<yaloki> devel0: a ban in #suse, ##linux and about to happen here should be enough for a k-line, isn't it ? ;)
<blizzkid> yw hansoffate
<eseven73> devel0, there's probably more IRCOPS in here than normal users
<yaloki> blizzkid: banned from the freenode servers
<gharz> Jordan_U: i've updated and upgraded for 10x now.
<blizzkid> rofl, cool :)
<gharz> still having the same problem.
<japerry> rofl
<japerry> this is a great afternoon, I'll have to blog abou thim
<japerry> he was boasting in #suse about his Microsoft and cisco creds
<japerry> and that he has 20 years of experience.. blah blah blah
<Kalmi> japerry, lol
<gharz> i noticed that when i try to update i always get a GPG error     http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<blizzkid> japerry: rofl
<gharz> how do i fix this?
<Fishscene> wait.. k-lined means the person is banned from freenode?
<gharz> i've already changed my server to the main server.
<voxadam> Are there no VMware images available for 9.04?
<devel0> japerry, you mean the guy that just got klined?
<japerry> devel0: aye
<yaloki> Fishscene: yes
<eseven73> Fishscene, yep
<coz_> voxadam,  did you check on vmware site?
<Kalmi> wikipedia: "A k-line or kill line (also written K:line) is an Internet Relay Chat term, applied to a specific user. When a user is k-lined, it bans the user from a certain server, either for a certain amount of time or permanently. Once the user is banned, they are not allowed back onto that server; they have to join a different server to get onto IRC."
<devel0> japerry, whats he doing with a microsoft certification in a linux channel ? :P
<japerry> lol
<devel0> heh
<voxadam> coz_: Not sure why I didn't. Thanks.
<japerry> for kicks and grins, this is what he asked:
<japerry> new2suse: I am looking for an exlplination/paper on the interaction of.the kernel/user accounts/ldap/samba ....a process map or some clear notes on the subject please????
<japerry> and thats what started it all
<gharz> anyone?
<coz_> voxadam,  last I looked I believe I did see one for 9.04
<devel0> im sure his microsoft certifications teach stuff like character 1337 substitution
<devel0> :D
<coz_> or how to clear cookies
<devel0> but thats just me being sarcrastic
<devel0> I shouldnt
<devel0> but still
<devel0> I do
<FloodBot3> devel0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalmi> cookies!
<_freddy_> can anyone give me some hints on how to boot my machine with a usb stick? is it dificult? or is it a fast process?
<yaloki> japerry: we should have noticed earlier though, repeating ? is always an accurate indication for a troll
<blizzkid> devel0: MS certifications teach you how to achieve some world shocking, but highly useless result in 3 different ways ;)
<Synx_hm> It seems the rel of netbookremix is a .img file how can i convert that to .iso to use with the 'Make USB Startup Disk' app?
<Kalmi> _freddy_, would you like to install from an SUB stick? or run a full-blown OS from it?
<devel0> I think my prof at uni told me about the windows registry once when we were doing an OS course , I fell asleep naturally
<Kalmi> *USB
<blizzkid> yaloki: repeating ? if more than 3 ;) (??? = shocked ;))
<japerry> yaloki: aye, tis sad. although I think he only asked the question twice though
<japerry> then he just started saying we couldn't ask it
<japerry> err answer it
<Jordan_U> gharz: Can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Siju> yaloki: kldap *now* ... let use build a kernelmodule for ldap :)
<blizzkid> devel0: don't take that road.... (gnome "registry" is a pain too...)
<_freddy_> Kalmi: I downloaded the ubuntu iso, i want to install the os from the usb stick
<yaloki> anyhow, it was a good laugh. good day/night everyone :)
<devel0> blizzkid, im not that high level up , im in the lower layers , so im safe with a tcp/ip stack hack every now and then
<Kalmi> _freddy_, use unetbootin (it's easy)
<blizzkid> _freddy_: there's some excellent documentation on that subject in the ubuntu wiki
<japerry> new2suse: thought u lot were the experts or could point me in the direction of a paper on the subject
<devel0> or the occasional kernel patch
<gharz> Jordan_U: ok hold on.
<japerry> heh yah this was great. ttyls!
<jotha1> did new2suse even ask a question
<devel0> we arent a journal database , FFS , im just a human geek
<jotha1> you guys get some pretty amature trolls in here huh
<hanasaki> what package do I get for fonts like bookman and arial and san / serif like in windows?
<blizzkid> TonyTheTiger: are you only on wireless?
<eseven73> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<devel0> heh ive only been here a day or two , ive still got some stars to meet
<japerry> well he was in #suse first, tried to ask a question, but it didn't really work. then said we're all too stupid to be of any help
<eagle_02> devel10, I got into var log, after the machine decided to take a nap a few times what am I looking for?
<gharz> Jordan_U: sources              http://paste.ubuntu.com/171969/
<eseven73> hanasaki, sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<japerry> so we banned him, he moved to #linux.. ranted about #suse, got banned, came in here, and then some IRCOP got fed up and K-lined his a$$
<l_mysterioso> hello all, any pulseaudio masters out there?
<devel0> eagle, tail -n /var/log/messages , see anything strange ?
<jotha1> LOL audio on linux
<Kalmi> hanasaki, ubuntu-restricted-extras has some fonts and a lot of other things you will probably need later on....
<jotha1> good times
<l_mysterioso> yea, i know
<eagle_02> devel10, I have a sneaking suspicion it is the power suply or something is over heating
<devel0> japerry, I would give a cent to charity every time I could k-line someone asking stupid questions
<l_mysterioso> it was working for over 15 months till last night
<japerry> devel0: :-D
<blizzkid> devel0: :)
<devel0> i might even blog about this tonight
<hanasaki> kalmi which packages pelase?
<devel0> it kind of made my day
<hanasaki> thanks eseven73
<devel0> s/day/night/
<Jordan_U> gharz: Have you seen authentication errors when normally installing / updating packages
<eseven73> blogs are dead, with the advent of facebook and the like
<Kalmi> hanasaki, the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<devel0> irc is like fast forward facebook
<devel0> but with k-lines :D
<gharz> Jordan_U: just when i update... i get a BADSIG error most of the time
<blizzkid> eseven73: nah, if you're really modern you put a line on your facebook to link to your blogpost ;)
<eseven73> lol yep
<Kalmi> gharz, did you add something to your sources list?
<devel0> blizzkid, I actually did that when I had a facebook
<devel0> acc
<linkmaster03> How do I open up a file in bash (through nano or something) that starts with a -? \ and "" do not work
<blizzkid> devel0: I do too ;)
<gharz> just the virtual box
<devel0> but I didnt enjoy the ads , travelling from country to country I could see how they geotarget my ass and make me feel so victimized
<blizzkid> heck, I even anounce my blog posts on twitter/identi automatically :)
<ryan_> when i come out of suspend mode i cannot reconnect to the wireless network i was previously on.
<devel0> so Im just one less customer to someone
<gharz> Kalmi: virtual box
<Kalmi> linkmaster03, nano ./-
<devel0> rm -rf facebook
<rgs__> linkmaster03: use mc :)
<blizzkid> devel0: uhu, facebook kinda sucks
<linkmaster03> Kalmi: ah thank you!
<linkmaster03> rgs__: :P i really should learn mc sometime
<blizzkid> oth, I like being a "legal voyeur" sometimes :)
<devel0> I havent got time to make mark suckerburg any richer
<Kalmi> linkmaster03, I had the same problem a few days ago :)
<devel0> zuckerberg I mean
<devel0> :(
<Kalmi> gharz, that's what causing this issue....
<Jordan_U> gharz: Are you behind a proxy?
<MHz128> hello world!
<eseven73> lol at "Suckerburg" freudian slip?
<MHz128> How do I point grub to boot from a USB CDROM drive?
<ryan_> i come out of suspend mode and i cannot reconnect to my network
<gharz> Kalmi: i don't really know. when i tried upgrading i got this error message    http://paste.ubuntu.com/171967/
<devel0> i know , my mum used to slap me when my lip slipped as a child
<blizzkid> MHz128: not possible afaik
<Kalmi> gharz, opsss...
<Kalmi> gharz, that looks bad...
<MHz128> blizzkid, damn
<ryan_> anyone??
<devel0> MHz128, is there a reason behind wanting to do something like that ?
<blizzkid> ryan_: ask your question and be patient...
<devel0> ryan_, wired or wireless ?
<gharz> Kalmi: yes... i know. i don't know what went wrong.
<ryan_> wireless
<MHz128> devel0, trying to boot from USB CDROM (ide to usb adapter) for a netbook.... wont boot from cd, but will boot usb linux
<gharz> i used to do an upgrade from previous versions but this is the first i encountered such upgrade problem.
<ryan_> asus eee netbook with a fresh install of netbook remix
<Kalmi> MHz128, you might be interested in unetbootin (unetbootin is an easy way to install from a pendrive)
<Kalisto> can someone tell me how to find the salt thats used to create my sha512 hash?
<devel0> MHz128, unetbootin , chuck the cdrom drive away
<waseem_> blizzkid, you there? seems like the apt-get update messed up my comp so i had to restart.
<Kalisto> im looking at my shadow file. is the salt stated in there?
<devel0> cant even remember the last time i used a cd or a floppy
<ryan_> no problems connecting to networks, its only when i resume from suspend mode that i cannot get a connection, the only solution is to reboot
<blizzkid> waseem_: ?
<MHz128> devel0, ya, im installing OSX for friend.... osx iso won't work
<Jordan_U> gharz: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/apt.conf ?
<devel0> ryan_, what does networkmanager show ?
<waseem_> blizzkid, ok crap my nick isnt on, its TonyTheTiger
<blizzkid> MHz128: you're asking about OSX in #ubuntu?
<Kalmi> waseem_, how did it mess up your system?
<MHz128> blizzkid, nope
<black9ice> how can I get an external drive formated ext3 to automount when powered on with write access?  When I power it on it mounts, but need root access, grrr...
<blizzkid> waseem_: ok, I C... care to explain "messed up"?
<devel0> black9ice, put the user attrib in fstab
<blizzkid> black9ice: you might want to look at udev rules
<ryan_> devel0, how do find that out?
<waseem_> the chat stopped working and I couldnt connect to xchat anymore
<devel0> ryan_, LOOK at it
<gharz> Jordan_U: i don't have apt.conf
<devel0> ryan_, its in the top right corner , the one you click on to select your wireless networks
<waseem_> so i restarted and its back Kalmi blizzkid
<gharz> Jordan_U: only /etc/apt/apt.conf.d which is a directory
<ryan_> right...i see all the networks in range, and i am connected to one obviously
<blizzkid> waseem_: ok, can you now ping an ip?
<ryan_> if i go into suspend and come back i wont have a connection
<Kalmi> MHz128, you can somehow load an iso into memory and boot it with grub.... (if I remember correctly...)
<gharz> Jordan_U: not it seems like it's working.
<waseem_> can you give me an ip to ping blizzkid ?
<gharz> i've just modified the server from my repository.
<blizzkid> Kalmi: MHz128 you can copy the contents of an iso to disk and boot from that
<MHz128> Kalmi, all i want to do is, point grub to boot from a cd drive
<gharz> maybe it was because of the BADSIG i've been getting from main server... US and other servers
<gharz> now it's working fine
<gharz> thanks.
<blizzkid> waseem_: 74.125.77.147
<Synx_hm> It seems the rel of netbookremix is a .img file how can i convert that to .iso to use with the 'Make USB Startup Disk' app?
<MHz128> blizzkid,  good idea, use a boot parition?
<blizzkid> Synx_hm: you can use an img to create the usb
<Kalmi> MHz128, why do you need grub at all? why can't you just boot from the CD? :D
<waseem_> blizzkid, its doing what it did before. Stuck on PING *********
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: Don't follow the instructions to write the image to a USB drive
<devel0> ryan_, when you come back from suspend , cant you ping your local gateway ?
<blizzkid> MHz128: google for "grub cd harddisk" or something along those lines
<devel0> route -n shows your local gateway , try pinging that
<MHz128> Kalmi, its a cheap adapter, machine doesn't look it
<Synx_hm> Jordan_U: point taken ill go back and look at the page thanks
<Kalmi> oh
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: I meant there to be a period after don't :)
<eagle_02> devel10, checked syslog and dmesg, nothing wierd
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: np
<black9ice> devel0: there is no fstab entry for this drive it is auto mounting
<blizzkid> waseem_: you're on wireless only?
<Synx_hm> Jordan_U: ;)  i didn't even look when i dl'ed the img i should have payed more attention hehe thanks again
<ldiamond> How do I get my back and forward mouse button to work in Firefox and Nautilus?
<blizzkid> black9ice: like I said, you might want to look at udev rules
<Kalmi> gharz, can you show me your sources.list file?
<black9ice> blizzkid: um ok how?
<blizzkid> black9ice: google is your friend ;)
<blizzkid> devel0: can I pm you for a sec?
<devel0> just make /media world writable and that should let you play with it , since you automatically mount it i dont think it should matter
<pik}> anyone here that can tell me how to remove the panel in gnome?
<devel0> blizzkid, feel free
<devel0> pik}, you want to get rid of all panels permanently or you just want to remove one of two panels?
<pik}> devel0:  permanently!
<loud-loud> hi guys, if anyone is having a weird screen (vertical bright lines that fade out) just before shutting down or restarting the pc tells me, i got the solution
<devel0> pik}, apt-get remove --purge gnome-panel
<pik}> devel0: if i want it back, same command but with install instead of remove?
<Kalmi> pik}, and without ---purge
<blizzkid> devel0: *don't* apt-get remove gnome-panel!
<Dr_Willis> why do you even want to remove gnome-panel?
<Dr_Willis> its not going to 'reset' the users settings
<ninza> any one has a good difference between a system call and a system program?
<pik}> i dont use it Dr_Willis
<black9ice> blizzkid: oh my
<socceroos> does anyone here own a Sony Vaio P series netbook?
<dfshffsdf> please help.  i have 2 nics and they both work fine if i bring them up manually via prompt or networkmanager but i cant keep them upon reboot.
<blizzkid> pik}: if you don't use it, enable compuz, and put the panel on a widget layer
<devel0> dfshffsdf, edit /etc/network/interfaces , and get a decent nickname
<jackaltl> thanks :)
<black9ice> blizzkid: it doesnt make that much sense to have to go through some fancy configs on an external drive just to write to it
<blizzkid> jackaltl: udev rules are your friend
<Iceman_B|SSH> okay, why does the irssi bar say "5:Ubuntu/#ubuntu(+JLcfnt 2,5 #ubuntu-unregged)" (I named the freenode server "Ubuntu")
<Iceman_B|SSH> whats with the unregged?
<blizzkid> black9ice: the udev rules are not on your external drive
<Pici> !modes | Iceman_B|SSH
<ubottu> Iceman_B|SSH: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<pik}> blizzkid: i guess you meant compiz, right?
<bin1010> where do they come up with these?   xrandr  --newmode "1024x768" 63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771
<blizzkid> pik}: yes
<bin1010> I understand all the way to 1024x768
<Iceman_B|SSH> Pici: I know how irc works, this is just the first time I've seen "#ubuntu-unregged" there in the bar. I always join #ubuntu on Freenode
<YoaDxC> ola, alguem pode me dar uma ajuda ? =)
<black9ice> blizzkid: still it should just mount so I can write to it, not be difficult  ;)
<waseem_> blizzkid, I am on wireless now, but i have wired internet too.
<eseven73> Iceman_B|SSH, xchat says the same thing
<blizzkid> !es YoaDxC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es YoaDxC
<pik}> blizzkid: do you know where in the compizconfig i do it?
<blizzkid> YoaDxC: #ubuntu-es
<bin1010> is there a program that can help create/try creating new modes?
<YoaDxC> im in #ubuntu-br , bt no one answer me D:
<blizzkid> pik}: you have the compiz config settings manager?
<pik}> blizzkid: yes
<Pici> Iceman_B|SSH: Its always been there
<YoaDxC> anyway, thx, cya o/
<blizzkid> YoaDxC: here the language is English
<Dr_Willis> bin1010:  theres a X modeline generator web site i used ages ago
<Kalmi> blizzkid, removing gnome-panel seems harmless....
<blizzkid> kalmi: it *seems*
<bin1010> is it always the same if you want 1024x768?
<blizzkid> but it isn't
<Kalmi> blizzkid, why?
<blizzkid> pik}: http://www.google.be/search?q=compiz+widget+layer&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<bin1010> ubuntu reports that it is currently using 1920x1200 at 60Hz
<blizzkid> Kalmi: imagine this real-life example: something fails with your session, and your hope is on alt+F2.... not available without gnome-panel
<blizzkid> Been there, done that, never again
<InCrypto> hey guys . can some1 help me out with my blueetooth setup ?
<norrisg1> Is there anyone that needs help?
<deadpepsi> define the type
<InCrypto> i don think my laptop is recognising the bluetooth
<deadpepsi> of help
 * InCrypto needs help 
<blizzkid> norrisg1: I'm sure if anyone needs help, they'll ask it... are you trying to score? ;)
<Kalmi> blizzkid, :D
<Kalmi> blizzkid, Ctrl+Alt+F1, login, install gnome-panel, restart X :)
 * deadpepsi needs mental and linux help
<Kalisto> can someone explain the "salt" used in a shadow file? is the $6$MySalt$MyDigest$.... added to the front of the clear text and then digested or the other way round?
<Kalisto> im writing an application to cread sha512 salts but cant seem to create one that matches the one in my shadow file.
<blizzkid> Kalmi: that didn't work at that time for some reason
<InCrypto> how do i come  2 knw if my laptop is recopgnising my internal bluetooth adapter ?
<Kalmi> :s
<dibber> anyone know where mount point is located for nautilus 'connect to remote server'? Netbeans doesn't see my bookmarks or desktop icon for remote FS.
<blizzkid> Kalisto: you can use salt any way you want actually
<deadpepsi> i am here to see if this is like antoher linux community i was in
<Pici> Kalmi: Thats not really on-topic for this channel, perhaps ##Security or ##linux could help you out better.
<dibber> InCrypto try lsusb terminal?
<Kalisto> blizzkid, i get diff digests if i put the salt at the front or back.
<Jordan_U> dibber: ~/.gvfs
<Dr_Willis> dibber:  as far as i know nautulus dosent really 'mount' them .it sort of browses them.. if it did  the 'mount' command would show the mount points
<Kalmi> Pici, we were discussing the implications of removing gnome-panel....
<deadpepsi> they were rude and vary unhelpfull
<Dr_Willis> dibber:  its possible theres somthing in .gvfs
<blizzkid> Kalisto: let me give you a real life example I once used: a password was split in 3 parts, random salt was added, and a sha1 was calculated from the total
<Pici> Kalmi: Sorry, mistab
<blizzkid> Kalisto: ofcourse you get different results
<dibber> Jordan_U Dr_Willis thanks guys I'll have a look
<Jordan_U> dibber: np
<Kalisto> blizzkid, so how is the salt used in my shadow file?
<InCrypto> dibber,  i get this ... root@vishal-laptop:~# lsusb
<InCrypto> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<InCrypto> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<mgolisch> the salt is random
<blizzkid> deadpepsi: I'm sure they had a reason... linux communities are generally very helpful and polite, unless there's a good reason not to be ;)
<joeDeuce> deadpepsi: I've been in here for all of half a day, and 80% of my questions have been answered, and I haven't even asked anything :)
<InCrypto> dibber,  its not a USB bluetooth device ...its inbuilt
<Kalisto> mgolisch, is it added to the front or back of the cleartext?
<mgolisch> thats why its saved in that hash
<deadpepsi> cool
<dibber> InCrypto: sorry figured it was usb
<InCrypto> no issues :)
<deadpepsi> no i was even told flat out not to install linux stay on xp
<mgolisch> so that using that salt and the cleartext the same hash can be created
<deadpepsi> i laughed
<dibber> im not sure then, don't use bluetooth much
<Iceman_B|SSH> eseven73 / Pici : I still dont understand, but thanks anyways
<Kalmi> is it possible to build a fully desktop install with ubuntu-vm-builder?
<Iceman_B|SSH> 'pprciate the effort
<InCrypto> dibber, ;(
<dibber> InCrypto: lspci?
<InCrypto> have checked the docs online and they don seem 2 help
<deadpepsi> but i trust this is a better place i can see there more going on here already
<dibber> InCrypto: dmesg
<eseven73> Iceman_B|SSH, I never understood the #Ubuntu-unregged bit myself, and ive been here for 2+ years (under different nicks)
<blizzkid> deadpepsi: as long as you don't troll we'll all be glad to help ;)
<deadpepsi> sorry troll????
<Jordan_U> Kalmi: --addpkg ubuntu-desktop should do it though I have never tried
<deadpepsi> i may ideal and read a lot
<blizzkid> deadpepsi: be rude, annoying,...
<deadpepsi> is that what you mean
<InCrypto> those outputs don show anything under the name "Bluetooth"
<Kalisto> mgolisch, yes i know this. how do i get the same hash in my shadow? password+hash = digest or hash+password = digest?
<deadpepsi> oh well no
<InCrypto> ohh wait ..
<deadpepsi> i dont think that will be an issue
<InCrypto> Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
<InCrypto> [   20.131841] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
<InCrypto> dibber, any idea wat this means
<raptor> is there a way to convert a pdf to html on ubuntu that doesn't destroy layout takes out graphics and coverts to text?
<eseven73> deadpepsi, just curious what linux distro community was calling you noob and whatnot?
<mgolisch> Kalisto: i think the salt is used as a seed for the hash algorythm, its added to the cleartext and then hashed with it
<dibber> InCrypto: sorry, I don't have much experience with BT
<mgolisch> not
<devel0> raptor, i heard something from the koffice suite can do something like that ,  i think it was kword
<razerblk> anyone know why jack control wont connect to server? im trying to use ardour !
<mgolisch> but maybe iam wrong
<zeee> \server irc.freenode.net
<Matr|x> hello
<mgolisch> maybe look at how crypt() does it
<mgolisch> :)
<InCrypto> luetooth: Core ver 2.13
<InCrypto> [    0.684014] NET: Registered protocol family 31
<InCrypto> [    0.684016] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<InCrypto> [    0.684019] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<FloodBot3> InCrypto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> zeee: You're already on freenode
<lwizardl> would it be wise to have your store web site and retail store database server on the same machine?
<Matr|x> what is the best server for update ubuntu
<Kalisto> mgolisch, YES to the BEGINNING or END of the cleartext? if you dont know just say so.
<Pici> Matr|x: Whichever is closest to you generally, they all have the same content.
<Jordan_U> raptor: Have you tried pdftohtml ?
<deadpepsi> i would rather not say cause i still like that distro and all just not sure its for me
<Matr|x> i mean what is the best soft wear  server
<raptor> thanks﻿ devel0  will look at it
<Matr|x> i want to instll real player
<Matr|x> :(
<raptor> convert works well with smaller files... imagemagick etc.
<eseven73> deadpepsi,  ok
<Kalmi> Matr|x, you don't!
<dsyncd> lwizardl: depends how much it get's used
<Dr_Willis> Matr|x:  why do you need that?
<Matr|x> sudo apt-get install realplayer
<devel0> Matr|x, you dont need real player
<devel0> Matr|x, you need vlc
<Matr|x> for rmvp
<razerblk> anyone know why jack control wont connect to server? im trying to use ardour !
<Dr_Willis> I play all real stuff in mplayer, or vlc
<Matr|x> vlc not working with rmvb ext
<Jordan_U> razerblk: Is jackd running?
<blizzkid> razerblk: no need to ask twice, if someone knows, they'll answer you
<razerblk> ah
<Dr_Willis> Matr|x:  ive used vlc or mplayer for .rmvb - i forget which one.
<razerblk> jack isnt running now i closed it
<Matr|x> yes mplayer
<Matr|x> but the screen wont be big:O
<Matr|x> its not normal
<razerblk> newbe here and all
<Dr_Willis> Matr|x:  use a differnt 'video out' option in mplayer then perhaps.
<dust> what was the program called that takes a junkshots of discspace?
<Dr_Willis> i had them full scren for me
<ryan_> still no luck, i cant reconnect to a secure wireless network after coming out of suspend.
<blizzkid> junkshots of diskspace???
<razerblk> at least i got my nvidia drivers working right off lol
<dust> like blocks of used space
<Matr|x> wht command to install all codac win32 in m,player
<Jordan_U> ryan_: What chipset?
<Dr_Willis> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ryan_> i need to look that up, its an asus eee 1000he
<Matr|x> the ebst link
<Matr|x> best **
<Dr_Willis> Matr|x:  the packages are on the medibuntu repos check there.
<blizzkid> dust: it might be the time of day, but I've no clue what you're talking about or trying to achieve
<Jordan_U> ryan_: Can you pastebin the output from "lspci" and "lsmod" ?
<Matr|x> yes i want this repos:D
<Matr|x> this my problem:D
<dust> blizzkid: a program that shows files in graphical blocks!
<usser> !medibuntu
<Matr|x> thx u
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_Willis> Matr|x:  read the url the bot gave...
<dnyy> I installed ubuntu 8.10 to a persistent USB and am wondering if I upgrade it to 9.04, will it break anything?  I ask because I could never get 9.04 to install persistently.
<Matr|x> yes
<eseven73> !info disk-utils | dust
<ubottu> dust: Package disk-utils does not exist in jaunty
<Matr|x> im reading right now
<eseven73> ...
<Matr|x> thx so much
<ryan_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<ryan_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ryan_> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ryan_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ryan_> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
<FloodBot3> ryan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryan_> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
<mgolisch> Kalisto: i believe its much more complex than that, i think it first hashes the salt + the pw, then hashes all that plus the first digest and then rehash in a fixed number of ietrations, i belive thats how crypt()`s md5 algorythm works atleast
<eseven73> dust try kdirstat
<mgolisch> no idea about the sha one
<dust> ok
<dust> good.
<Jordan_U> dnyy: You can't upgrade a persistant install ( certain things like the kernel are loaded before the unionfs is mounted )
<blizzkid> eseven73: kdirstat? wouldn't use that on Ubuntu ;)
<dust> eseven73: i need more space on my disk
<Kalmi> Kalisto: md5(md5(pwd)+salt))
<Kalisto> mgolisch, ok thanks for the info
<dnyy> Jordan_U, Ah, but updates are all good right?
<dnyy> Just no full upgrade
<dust> eseven73: anything no needed stuff i can delete?
<eseven73> blizzkid, it doesnt require much libs
<ryan_> just a secondn
<Jordan_U> dnyy: Some updates will have an effect some not
<dnyy> Jordan_U, uh oh. ;s
<blizzkid> eseven73: any k lib on Ubuntu is too much imho ;)
<eseven73> no more than k3b would add blizzkid
<mgolisch> but reading the sourcecode of the gnu glibc`s crypt function might tell
<Jordan_U> dnyy: If it's a large external drive you might want to just do a standard install
<mgolisch> :)
<dnyy> Jordan_U, it's only a 2gb stick :/
<Kalmi> dnyy, :)
<eseven73> dust, you could try sudo aptitude purge 'dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall | awk '(print $1)'`
<ryan_> Jordan_U: mind taking a look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/171991/
<dibber> Jordan_U Dr_Willis thanks again that worked; not as convenient as it should be but I can now edit remote files with NetBeans!
<dust> eseven73: i use fedora
<dust> :D
<eseven73> !!!
<eseven73> can't help you then, sorry
<dust> nod..
<dust> np
<Dr_Willis> dibber:  what worked? I missed it..
<blizzkid> dust: then why ask in #ubuntu???
<Dr_Willis> :)
<dust> i asked the kdirstat
<Kalmi> :D
<Conic> Hello, is there a firewall on Ubuntu blocking port 22, etc?
<razerblk> never mind i got it going
<Kalmi> Conic, no
<dibber> Dr_Willis .gvfs was where to find mount point for nautilus 'connect to remote server' to edit files remotely with apps that dont support it very well
<eseven73> Conic, nope, not by default
<blizzkid> Conic: incoming our outgoing?
<Dr_Willis> Conic:  none by default.
<Conic> I'm trying to talk someone through setting up an OpenSSH server
<Kalmi> Conic, but OpenSSH-server is not installed by default
<Dr_Willis> dibber:   i tend to use the various 'fuse' tools to remote-mount spcial things. :)
<Conic> I know, I already took care of that
<Conic> Oh, well
<lolololo> i need a little advice from someone using command restrictions on authorized_keys2
<kongove> h
<Kalmi> Conic, is he behind a router?
<kongove> hi
<blizzkid> Conic: the ISP might be blocking incoming traffic on port 22 though
<Jordan_U> dnyy: If you want to "upgrade" your persistant install you could copy your /home, make a new persistant install from the 9.04 liveCD, then copy your backed up /home back
<Dr_Willis> Conic:  i set my ssh server to use some higher port.  then had to forward that port with the router.
<eseven73> Conic, do you have 22 open on your router?
<komputes> Conic: take a look at ufw or iptables
<Conic> He's behind a router. And the port has already been forwarded
<dnyy> Jordan_U, well it's not too huge a deal.  I'm just using this until I can get my computer fixed. :/
<MasterNe0> hi all. I need some help. I got vmware server 1.09 installed on ubuntu desktop 9.04. Vmware server is working but when I try to connect to the vmware server using vmware server console, it said username/password wrong
<Conic> How would I change the port number?
<blizzkid> Conic: then the iSP is probably blocking port 22
<shanepardue> Why do Ubuntu's fonts look smoother than Debian's?
<ryan_> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/171991/
<blizzkid> Conic: set ssh server to use port 8022 eg
<eseven73> is the ssh server even running?
<Conic> How would I do that?
<Kalmi> Conic, try "ssh localhost" to see if the server is working...
<dibber> Dr_Willis: I keep hearing fuse is the way to go; will give it a shot ;)
<komputes> Conic: unternally on the LAN can you connect to this PC on port 22?
<blizzkid> Conic: or rather forward port 8022 on the router to 22 on the server
<komputes> internally*
<kongove> hello
<dsyncd> blizzkid:  the firewall on the modem might be enabled as well
<Conic> So it uses 8022 by default?
<razerblk_> anyone have an issu installing ubuntu studio when i burn the iso image it always has errors
<Conic> Or it can use both?
<Dr_Willis> dibber:  thers a lot of neat 'fuse' tools.. i use the sshfs thing all the time
<blizzkid> dsyncd: that's normally overriden if you use portforwarding
<Kalmi> Conic, it usese 22 by default...
<dibber> Dr_Willis: does it have support for standard FTP? unfortunately I'm stuck with that on current project
<brain187> is that there linux hard thing to use
<Conic> how do I change the port?
<blizzkid> Conic: don't change the port on the server
<Jordan_U> ryan_: I would have expected ath9k to cope better with suspend, can you try suspending, then after you resume run "sudo rmmod ath9k && sudo modprobe ath9k" ? ( I will be unavailable for 10 - 15 minutes but I'll be back )
<Dr_Willis> dibber:  i think theres proerly 3+ diffrent fuse-ftp type things.. check the fuse homepage :) not all may be in tthe ubuntu repos
<blizzkid> Conic: just forward port 8022 on the router to port 22 of your serevr
<Kalmi> Conic: +1
<dibber> Dr_Willis: thanks again!
<Dr_Willis> curlftpfs - filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL
<blizzkid> brain187: are you asking if linux is hard to use?
<Dr_Willis> dibber:  may be others. :) check the package manager
<ryankrizan>  I recently installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a Toshiba Satellite, and for some reason the laptop takes 5+ minutes to connect to a wireless network. Anyone know if there's a fix to this?
<Conic> And how do I do that? I've never done anything like that
<blizzkid> brain187: don't pm me without asking first pls, that's not considered very polite
<blizzkid> Conic: google port-forwarding howto
<Dr_Willis> Conic:  my router has a interface that makes it easy.. enter the 2 ports and teh ip#
<Conic> I know how to forward ports
<Conic> Just not the different port thingy.
<Dr_Willis> sshd config file has the port option in it.
<Kalmi> Dr_Willis, we were trying to avoid that...
<Dr_Willis> i wonder how ya make sshd listen to port 22 and a different one.
<Dr_Willis> You said the isp was blocking 22.
<Dr_Willis> or did i miss somthing. :)
<Kalmi> it's ok...
<blizzkid> Dr_Willis: Kalmi: Conic: best option really is forward incoming 8022 to server 22
<Kalmi> blizzkid, yeah... but it seems that he can't do it :)
<blizzkid> every half decent router should be able to do that
<eseven73> blizzkid, I don t think all routers can do that (easily)
<brain187> >blizz sorry how do you direct a  message to someone in irc without /msg?
<Lacyel> Hello, i know this is a irc related to Ubuntu but since people here use open source software i was wondering if anyone would know a irc channel related to openoffice/broffice(or if anyone knows about it), i tried to log in there but its completely empyt..
<blizzkid> Kalmi: the question there is can't he, or can't his router ;)
<shanepardue> Why do Ubuntu's fonts look smoother than Debian's?
<blizzkid> brain187: just type the name and your message
<Dr_Willis> Font Magic?
<dibber> Dr_Willis: in the end; its as laggy as I suspected. I think I'm stuck with downloading project for IDE and using gedit for remote edits :(
<eseven73> Dlinks can redirect ports, but the setup for that is on like 3 separate pages (because Dlink is convoluted like that)
<Dr_Willis> dibber:  i think theres some editors that can acces remote ftp servers/edit on them.
<shanepardue> Dr_Willis: curious
<Conic> Is openssh-server TCP or UDP?
<Kalmi> tcp
<dibber> Dr_Willis: gedit does a great job; just like the features of an IDE :)
<Kalmi> Lacyel, #OpenOffice.org
<brain187> blizzkid: cool thanks i will have to remembet! dose 9it show in red on your screen
<Dr_Willis> dibber:  i tend to use geany]
<Lacyel> [Kalmi]: thank you! :)
<Kalmi> yw
<blizzkid> brain187: it's actually yellow here, but I did see you addressed me, yes ;)
<ninza> !seen ninza
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Kalmi> anyone using awesome here?
<brain187> kalmi: whats that
<deadpepsi> m awsome
<deadpepsi> oh wait
<deadpepsi> sorry
<Kalmi> a tiling window manager :)
<brain187> kalmi any screenshots
<dibber> Dr_Willis: Geany looks pretty sweet and has (required) PHP support; I shall give it shot.
<MHz128> How do I make grub boot from a cdrom?
<blizzkid> MHz128: like I told you before: Google!
<Kalmi> brain187, http://awesome.naquadah.org/images/screen.png
<MHz128> blah blah blah ;)
<blizzkid> MHz128: if you gonna start trolling, I'll get your ass kicked!
<blizzkid> you asked a question, you got an answer, now prove us you did some research
<norrisg1> blizzkid you need to watch your lanuage
<MHz128> ....
<blizzkid> norrisg1: for one word? ;)
<norrisg1> blizz
<norrisg1> i didnt mean to put your name in that sentence
<norrisg1> srry
<selkies> can anybody help me with ubuntu 9.04 graphics?
<norrisg1> yes
<blizzkid> np norrisg1
<Kalmi> brain187, this is what I call a screenshot, 5 monitors: http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff141/purehate138/5_mon_awesome_FTW.png
<Kalmi> selkies, what GPU? what problem?
<shauns> I want to automate UBUNTU install using PXE for my company, roll out about 50 or so machines. Does anyone know of a good step by step article that may help me with this? I am no Ubuntu expert but I have a couple of years support experience so I am not a newbie either.
<yamishi> hi all
<blizzkid> shauns: google for puppet
<yamishi> what control panel shouldi i use for my server?
<Ursinha> shauns, there are some docs I was just reading to try to help a friend about it: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/powerpc/preseed-contents.html
<Ursinha> you may find something useful in there
<blizzkid> yamishi: none
<Kalmi> :)
<yamishi> none?
<blizzkid> none :)
<Dr_Willis> server - learn to use the shell. :)
<Dr_Willis> gui's are for wimps. ;)
<InCrypto> well now my bluetooth dongle ois showing wen i run lsusb
<InCrypto> but i cnt seem2 connect
<InCrypto> :S
<blizzkid> Dr_Willis: I couldn't agree more... nothing beats a good old mysql -h ... -u ... -p... ;)
<shauns> yamishi: puppet looks interesting, we currently use in for MAC so I should be able to find someone here to give me a hand, thanks
<koshari> shauns a couple of options to look into, one would be use a partimage image, that would be fastest.
<shauns> Ursinha: thanks for that link, also looks like a good read
<Ursinha> shauns, cool :)
<koshari> shauns otherwise look into making a custom metapackage with all the stuff you will need
<donavan01> is there a way to run more than one instance of firefox ... not just another window but 2 sessions
<blizzkid> sure donavan01
<blizzkid> donavan01: just start a second one
<joeDeuce> `ubuntu`
<ryan_> Jordan_U: that command worked after i resumed. is there a way to run that every time i come out of suspend??
<blizzkid> joeDeuce?
<joeDeuce> yeah?
<Dr_Willis> donavan01:  su to another user? :-_)
<blizzkid> `ubuntu` joeDeuce?
<Dr_Willis> donavan01:  or  i think thers another way
<blaster_> when are the intel gfx drives gona be fixed?
<joeDeuce> lmao
<joeDeuce> my bad
<Dr_Willis> blaster_:  mine works. :)
<JohnnyBGoode> Hey does anyone know how to add a monitor to a laptop?
<blaster_> drivers*
<donavan01> Dr_Willis ... I like that way seems the easiest
<blizzkid> Dr_Willis: you can just start a second FF
<joeDeuce> working on some scripts, or whatever they are called these days
<donavan01> blizzkid wouldnt it just open another window?
<Dr_Willis> blizzkid:  that will just be another 'window'  i think
<Jordan_U> ryan_: Yes, there is a proper way to do it that I need to find ( can't remember off hand )
<blizzkid> donavan01: Dr_Willis donavan01 ok, you want a totally separate process, my bad
<JohnnyBGoode> Anyone know how to add a monitor to a laptop and make it the primary display?
<Dr_Willis> blizzkid:  NO idea why.... :) heh
<brain187> is there a linux warez site that anyone knows
<joeDeuce> ok... I shall return
<donavan01> blizzkid:   Dr_willis:   basically im trying to get TOR to run in one window and not in another
<blizzkid> Dr_Willis: I guess to surf for pron ;)
<Dr_Willis> brain187:  i cant even think of anything TO warez.
<jbmigel> brain187 most linux software is free... you dont have to steal anymore
<tank-man> ryan_, yea you probably have to edit one of the files in /etc/acpi/
<Dr_Willis> donavan01:  id cheat and run opera and firefox. :)
<blizzkid> Dr_Willis: I'd run FF and elinks :p
<donavan01> Dr_willis: that was the other option I was thinking about
<JohnnyBGoode> second monitor help anyone?
<astronouth7303> I upgraded my Ubuntu recently, and my maximum volume got really quiet for no apparent reason
<jbmigel> JohnnyBGoode does your lappy monitor work enough to configure?
<norrisg1> anyone here need help
<JohnnyBGoode> yessir
 * astronouth7303 raises hand
<blizzkid> JohnnyBGoode: system --> preferences --> display iirc
<JohnnyBGoode> jbmigel: yessir
<donavan01> JohnnyBgoode.... are they different resolutions?
<jbmigel> JohnnyBGoode well plug in the other one and check the box
<Scunizi> astronouth7303: check the "Front" and "Side" volume sliders.. if they aren't visable make them visable.. mine get turned down on every reboot
<norrisg1> ok
<JohnnyBGoode> I plugged the tv in and nothing happened
<JohnnyBGoode> there is no "preferences" in system
<JohnnyBGoode> should i goto display in settings?
<Kalmi> how can I start a program in English (English is not the default)?
<antonello> ok
<brain187> dr_willis st dvds
<jbmigel> JohnnyBGoode oh d00d i just got ubuntu running on my ps3 to drive my tv it is so awesome..
<blizzkid> JohnnyBGoode: what ubuntu are you on?
<JohnnyBGoode> 9.04 jaunty jackolope
<astronouth7303> Scunizi: everything i can find is turned up to max
<brain187> dse lsh or on th ps2
<goose> astronouth7303, is your "PCM" volume turned up?
<astronouth7303> in what?
<blizzkid> JohnnyBGoode: in English?
<donavan01> does anyone know if there is a adblock plus plugin or something like that for opera?
<ryan_> Jordan_U: /etc/acpi/resume.d   ... would this be of any use?
<brain187> sorry i mean adobe flash
<blizzkid> JohnnyBGoode: coz I do have system --> preferences
<JohnnyBGoode> huh?
<goose> astronouth7303, right click volume icon, open volume control, turn "PCM" up to 95%
<jbmigel> JohnnyBGoode usually you have to hit the magic laptop keyboard key to switch to external monitor... its like function key and maybe f4 or so?
<Dr_Willis> donavan01:  theres a opera plugins site. ive never noticed adblock for it.
<astronouth7303> goose: this is Pulse Audio, not ALSA
<syntax\> i have a big question, currently i have workstations running on ubuntu 8.10, the connection is wired. yesterday i was asked to make the wired connection wireless. is linksys WMP54G wireless pci adapter compatible with ubuntu 8.10 please help
<JohnnyBGoode> thank thank thank you
<JohnnyBGoode> :)
<JohnnyBGoode> can i fix the resolution?
<Dr_Willis> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<donavan01> DR_willis     :(  too bad I like my ad blocker
<jbmigel> JohnnyBGoode probably
<goose> syntax\, yes it is
<blizzkid> syntax\: you could have googled that, don't you think so?
<Dr_Willis> donavan01:  privoxy is also handy for that task
<syntax\> i just wanna ask it in here. hehe
<syntax\> ^_^
<astronouth7303> goose: thanks
<Dr_Willis> donavan01:  and if yuou are using TOR - it can use privoxy also i think
<JohnnyBGoode> hmmmm
<astronouth7303> now why didn't that show up in alsactl?
<goose> you're welcome astronouth7303
<goose> nfi
<JohnnyBGoode> where would i go to do that?
<syntax\> thanks goose and blizzkid
<brain187> can anyone tell me why the vlc pluging has no controls in janty i thought i remember it working on 8.10
<goose> brain187, you must have an outdated version. mine has controls
<donavan01> Dr_willis: I used it in windows but I am just using the TOR plugin for firefox
<jbmigel> JohnnyBGoode maybe the resolution settings under display?
<astronouth7303> and why is PulseAudio being piped back through ALSA?
<Dr_Willis> donavan01:  i thought TOR in ubuntu also worked with privoxy
<Dr_Willis> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<goose> brain187, there's no controls when VLC has to use a xvid second window, but when it doesn't need xvid there's on screen controls (I'm referring to full screen video)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. wrong url. :)
 * astronouth7303 thought RhythmBox could use PulseAudio natively
<JohnnyBGoode> how do i turn the laptop screen off so im just using the tv as my monitor?
<jbmigel> JohnnyBGoode hit the magic keys 1 more time
<JohnnyBGoode> the screen blinked
<brain187> goose can i pm you?
<jbmigel> JohnnyBGoode maybe it likes you
<donavan01> DR_willis ... I pretty sure it does but Im not using the full TOR just the firefox plugin ... I think its been a year or so I installed it
<gpryatel> i have an OSless netbook and want to dual boot windows 7 rc and ubuntu. do i have to put win7 on there first?
<Dr_Willis> donavan01:  i dident thinkthat plugin did anything.. other then enable/disable the proxy setting in the browser
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<blizzkid> gpryatel: yes
<starktron> On Windows Vista there's an option to create a 'network bridge' between two networks.  I'm using this with my laptop to let it connect to my home wireless network, and then running an ethernet cable from the laptop to my xbox 360.  With this method, my xbox and laptop can both connect to the internet at the same time, without me having to shell out $100 for the wireless adapter for the xbox.  Any way to have a similar set-up in Ubuntu? (9.04)
<mib_x0606gkw> Hey guys after i upgraded i cant see or reveince video in SKYPE all I see is white what can I do to fix this????
<syntax\> goose: would i need a working wired connection first? or i can easily set it up without a wired connection? the wmp54g.
<donavan01> DR_Willis you might be right like I said its been over a year since I installed the plugin
<JohnnyBGoode> jbmigel: should display now show 2 different monitors? because it does not
<blizzkid> starktron: google "ubuntu ad-hoc wireless"
<mib_x0606gkw> Hey guys after i upgraded i cant see or reveince video in SKYPE all I see is white what can I do to fix this????
<goose> syntax\, it should already have the driver, so you shouldn't need the wired connection first
<gpryatel> how do i get it on there w/o having access to a dvd burner? all i have is cd burners & usb drives
<jbmigel> JohnnyBGoode i think it depends on your hardware... but hit the magic keys till the one you want is on... then set the resolution to what you like
<brain187> goose: also for some reason in dose not intergrate video in the interface all well
<blizzkid> gpryatel: this is not a windows support channel
<selkies> can anybody help me with ubuntu 9.04 intel graphics card prob?
<goose> brain187, that'd be the xvid output, it pops up a second window
<JaredK> sure
<mib_x0606gkw> Hey guys after i upgraded i cant see or reveince video in SKYPE all I see is white what can I do to fix this????
<JaredK> whats the problem?
<jbmigel> JohnnyBGoode lots can go wrong, maybe your tv doesnt support the res you pick, or maybe your graphics card doesnt support the external output
<blizzkid> mib_x0606gkw: no need to repeat your question
<goose> brain187, I'd prefer to talk in channel. sorry for delayed answers, yelling at delta on the phone
<selkies> can anybody help me with ubuntu 9.04 intel graphics card prob?
<danno67> is there a GUI app for administering GRUB?
<JaredK> yes
<JaredK> what is the problem?
<brain187> goose maybe but tanks to google a quick update to 1.00git fixed that
<blizzkid> selkies: no need to repeat your question
<Magician0617> Yo Ho Ho
<abama> why usb keyboard occupies both input0 and input1, not only one input?
<selkies> blizzkid: sorry
<jbmigel> Magician0617 and a bottle of rum!
<goose> abama, hotkeys, maybe?
<JaredK> does the keyboard have a usb hub on it?
<Magician0617> YEP YEP  WHO NEEDS SOME HELP
<mib_x0606gkw> Hey guys after i upgraded i cant see or reveince video in SKYPE all I see is white what can I do to fix this????
<mib_x0606gkw> mee
<Dr_Willis> abama:  from what i read.. the extra multimedia keys can be on a difffent device
<blizzkid> Magician0617: no caps pls
<Magician0617> sorry
<brain187> goose: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/04/howto-fix-integrated-video-bug-at-vlc.html
<goose> mib_x0606gkw, can you see video in the "test video" box in the options screen?
<ryan__> i guess i need to write a shell script and place it in the /etc/acpi/resume.d directory?
<mib_x0606gkw> no i cant see it
<mib_x0606gkw> but i can use my cam in cheese and stuff
<mib_x0606gkw> so i know it works
<danno67> is there a GUI app for administering GRUB?
<mib_x0606gkw> its just all of a sudden not workinh on skype
<mib_x0606gkw> and it usd too
<JaredK> yes
<goose> thanks brain187, I'll fix mine later
<JaredK> google it
<JaredK> I don't remember the names
<Jordan_U> ryan__: Add ath9k to the ( by default empty ) list of modules to be removed and reloaded after suspend in /etc/default/acpi-support
<goose> mib_x0606gkw, and I'm assuming you have the correct device selected for webcam?
<JaredK> but you can make a whole linux distro out of grub if you have enough time on your hands
<danno67> JaredK: Are you talking to me?
<mib_x0606gkw> yeah theres only one there
<JaredK> yes
<Jordan_U> ryan__: Sorry it took so long, juggling multiple things right now :)
<JaredK> danno67: YES
<ryan__> no problem, i appreciate it
<goose> mib_x0606gkw, sounds like a bug. are you using an x64 system or something? I know skype is only supporting in i386 for linux
<mib_x0606gkw> live! cam video chat /dev/video0
<mib_x0606gkw> just 32 bit
<mib_x0606gkw> but thats the device
<danno67> JaredK: I googled but I couldn't find anything. The repos have a program but it looks like it was made for KDE and it wants a crapload of dependencies loaded.
<goose> weird :/ it may be a GUI error but the video may still be sending correctly. have you tried placing a video call anyway?
<mib_x0606gkw> ya andit cmae out in all pixelated
<mib_x0606gkw> like all weird
<JaredK> danno67: then look on youtube :)
<mib_x0606gkw> dif colors
<JaredK> I have seen it done many times
<goose> mib_x0606gkw, unsure then :/ sorry mate. what distro version are you running, 9.04?
<mib_x0606gkw> Yep
<mib_x0606gkw> after i upgreaded
<mib_x0606gkw> it toped working
<mib_x0606gkw> should in reinstall skype or something
<danno67> JaredK: Is GRUBed what you were thinking?
<mib_x0606gkw> like it works in cheese and everything
<JaredK> maybe
<syntax\> goose: thanks alot ^_^
<JaredK> give me a sec danno67
<Dr_Willis> it pays to learn how to edit the GRUB menu.lst manually... lots of settings in there to tweak :)
<goose> my pleasure syntax\
<abama> how to know if it is usb multimedia keyboard?
<starktron> blizzkid: That's what I had on Windows, an ad-hoc connection that the xbox joined, but I'm not sure how exactly to set it up on Ubuntu -- if I make the ad-hoc network, it doesn't seem as though the xbox can connect to it
<blizzkid> mib_x0606gkw: try a dpkg-reconfigure skype
<goose> that'd be my best guess, mib_x0606gkw. or perhaps roll back the lib4x-whatever driver
<Ogl> good night =)
<JaredK> danno67: yes that is one of them
<JaredK> :)
<mib_x0606gkw> do i put that in terminal
<blizzkid> starktron: have you looked at the ubuntu wiki on ad hoc networks?
<blizzkid> yes mib_x0606gkw "sudo dpkg-reconfigure skype"
<blizzkid> mib_x0606gkw: also if that doesn't work "sudo apt-get reinstall skype"
<mib_x0606gkw> lright i going to try that
<mib_x0606gkw> brb
<Lillymon> I just tried compiling OSS 4.2 (so I can get sound back and not go loopy) but 'make' just produces "make: *** No rule to make target `all', needed by `build'. Stop.". What the hell?
<mib_x0606gkw> still never worked
<mib_x0606gkw> invalid operation reinstall
<starktron> blizzkid: yes, but I'm not sure how to apply the information here to my situation -- the xbox isn't connecting wirelessly, which is how the wiki seems to set up the ad-hoc network, and the only way I have of testing if the xbox can connect is by running the network test repeatedly
<abama> http://dpaste.com/43858/
<Lillymon> KDE 4.2 is really annoying me now. I need sound back so I can relax and get some sanity back.
<blizzkid> starktron: then how does the xbox connect?
<blaster_> get a wii lol
<komputes> I have found a bug (I think) but I need some help from you guys identifying/reproducing it - Who here uses Thunderbird+Lightning and Skype on Jaunty?
<junior> Não foi possível calcular a atualização
<junior> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<junior> E:Impossível corrigir problemas, você manteve (hold) pacotes quebrados.
<junior>  This can be caused by:
<junior>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<FloodBot3> junior: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<junior>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<InCrypto> JohnnyB : wats the issue u facin
<yamishi> karmy koala?
<junior> pq ñ consigoatualizar o meu sistema
<junior> ???
<grendal_prime> hey guys, say you add a password for the root user.. and then later you want to put it back to the orginal "no password" status...is that possible?
<junior> senpre dis q Não foi possível calcular a atualização
<junior> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<junior> E:Impossível corrigir problemas, você manteve (hold) pacotes quebrados.
<junior>  This can be caused by:
<junior>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<FloodBot3> junior: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<junior>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> grendal_prime:  yes.. but i dont rember how. :)
<starktron> blizzkid: Well at the moment it doesn't :P On Vista, I set up an ad-hoc network with the default settings that the xbox automatically connected to, and then I bridged that connection with my wireless connection (between the laptop and the router), and the xbox could pretty much immediately connect to the internet.  On Ubuntu, I've got the same setup still (xbox[---]laptop ))) router), but not sure what to do on the software side
<Dr_Willis> grendal_prime:  i think it uses the passwd command and some option
<jr_> hi
<grendal_prime> that would make sence
<grendal_prime> man passwd
<blizzkid> starktron: shouldn't differ too much from the win install
<grendal_prime> prolly has the answer
<Piet> i just spent thre hours diagnosing and trying to fix an issue with ubuntu netbook remix (UNR) where the dhcp client doesn't receive or does not realize it receives (that rather) a DHCPACK. statically assigned ips work fine, dhcp on windows works, too. is that a known issue?
<Kalmi>  Jordan_U, --addpkg 'ubuntu-desktop' worked fine :)
<Lillymon> Ugh, does anyone have any idea how to compile OSS 4.2 on *buntu 9.04 (I'm using KDE, it doesn't matter). The community docs say to just type make, that doesn't work.
<ryan__> Jordan_U: should i only have to add ath9k in one place?
<starktron> blizzkid: Well so far I've installed dnsmasq and set-up an ad-hoc network, but I've got no idea how to bridge the two networks, or even to see if the xbox has connected to the ad-hoc one
<Chisuun> What's the terminal command for checking my system's hardware?
<Jordan_U> ryan__: Yes
<mib_x0606gkw> MY cam works fine in everything besides skype it only shows white where the video should be what should I do i have the dright devie selected sound works and everything just no video
<blizzkid> starktron: have you googled?
<JuJuBee> I put a dvd in my drive but Device Notifier doesn't show it.
<grendal_prime> passwd --delete
<grendal_prime> hehehe
<grendal_prime> pretty simple
<Jordan_U> ryan__: I assume that it's still not working?
<Dr_Willis> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.....
<ryan__> didnt seem to work
<ryan__> maybe a reboot?
<Chisuun> What's the terminal command for checking my system's hardware?
<th0r> Lillymon, in the folder for oss...probably oss.4.2.??? there should be a make file. If that file doesn'
<Kalmi> Jordan_U, --addpkg 'ubuntu-desktop' worked fine :) TY
<Chisuun> I need to know what wireless card I have
<Jordan_U> Kalmi: np :)
<Lillymon> th0r: There is a file called "Makefile".
<th0r> t exist then you can't compile the software
<JaredK> go to the terminal and type lspci
<mib_x0606gkw> I need some help MY cam works fine in everything besides skype it only shows white where the video should be what should I do i have the dright devie selected sound works and everything just no video
<fbc-mx> how do you force the ubuntu to do an fsck on the next reboot?
<th0r> Lillymon, are you in that folder when you issue the make command?
<JaredK> from there you can see what wireless card you have
<mikegriffin> why does upstart exist, really?
<Lillymon> th0r: Yep. It starts to make, it's just not happy about something. I have no idea what.
<ryan__> ill reboot just for fun
<LjL-Lindbohm> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<blizzkid> mib_x0606gkw: read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1055982 ?
<Jordan_U> ryan: The beggining of the name of the file that is
<joe_> Can someone help me get sound from my headphones on jaunty please
<blizzkid> mib_x0606gkw: it seems to be a bug to me
<mib_x0606gkw> i did
<ryan> Jordan_U: what directory should this script go in?
<mib_x0606gkw> all he did was upgrade
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: What is the error?
<ryan> or does it explain that in the link you said
<Wolf23> AnythingJe:  thanx but i dont want everything copying from the cd,just i want my archives keep in another new dvd
<harej> how do i install subversion via apt-get? i tried doing "sudo apt-get install svn" and it did not work
<Jordan_U> ryan: /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<mib_x0606gkw> thing is it used to work
<ButterflyOfFire> harej, sudo apt-get install subversion
<mib_x0606gkw> but like now it doesnt
<ryan> Jordan_U: ill give it a go, thanks
<orange-wedge> yeah my eeebuntu netbook is being shipped back from repair land!
<Jordan_U> ryan: np
<harej> thank you butterflyoffire
<orange-wedge> *yeah=yay
<Wolf23> AnythingJe:  please how can i know /dev/cdrom??
<mib_x0606gkw> any luck on finding anything out
<blizzkid> mib_x0606gkw: I'd suggest searching launchpad for bugs
<harej> orange-wedge: i am runnin xubuntu on an acer aspire one running off a CompactFlash module :)
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  the error shows from a file of my documents
<redwood> what's the name of the default theme for ubuntu 9.04?
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Can you please pastebin the exact text of the error
<redwood> i want to restore default but i can't tell which one that was
<blizzkid> mib_x0606gkw: this might help: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/65523
<AnythingJe> Wolf23: You could do exactly what I did, google for "dd examples"
<orange-wedge> harej yeah i really like xubuntu... running that with mythbuntu
<blizzkid> redwood: default is human
<redwood> thx
<harej> orange-wedge,
<mib_x0606gkw> This is another weird thing
<orange-wedge> yes
<mib_x0606gkw> my cam wil work with skype in a VMware image
<harej> xvuntu is pretty, yet it is clean
<harej> it is not like vista or 7 which is very pretty but also bloaty
<mib_x0606gkw> but my cam wont work with youtube or Skype
<mib_x0606gkw> the only things is wont work
<harej> xubuntu*
<blizzkid> mib_x0606gkw: search launchpad
<orange-wedge> harej, yeah i like the fact that it aims to use less memory... which gnome and kde really have lost that goal
<Wolf23> AnythingJe:  for example on my cd i have archives and documents and photos,lets say i dont want the photos be copying ,what can i do?
<harej> orange-wedge, not to mention that it's pretty much the ideal netbook graphical interface
<blizzkid> orange-wedge: jaunty (even with gnome) is very friendly on the ram imho
<Jordan_U> AnythingJe: I don't think he wants to make an image, just copy the files
<blizzkid> harej: also, even for my EEE900 I use a vanilla Jaunty (be it with smaller fonts)
<danno67> can GRUB be re-installed from within Ubuntu or do you need to do that from a live CD?
<mib_x0606gkw> theres nothing there  umm
<joe_> can someone help me get my headphones to work on jaunty please?
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Can you please pastebin the exact text of the error you get?
<blizzkid> danno67: you can reinstall it from within ubuntu
<Lillymon> Should I just use the precompiled deb to install OSS? Would that work?
<blizzkid> mib_x0606gkw: have you even looked at the link I gave you?
<mib_x0606gkw> LIVE! Cam Video Chat /dev/video0 Look corrent
<RHorse> joeDeuce: mixer settings?
<FrozenFire> Is there a piece of software that will watch a Google Calendar feed (xml or ical) and use libnotify to alert? Preferably not using the Evolution suite.
<RHorse> joe_ mixer?
<lwizardl> is there a way to install windows screen saves in Ubuntu?
<mib_x0606gkw> yess i did and the problem was resovled of the person upgradeng
<orange-wedge> harej i'll have to load it... i just liked that eeebuntu had a custom kernel and didn't have to worry about too many compatibility issues
<orange-wedge> with an eeepc
<harej> orange-wedge, my display resolution and wireless were supported out of the box so what should i care :P
<_freddy_> is linux mint same stuff as ubuntu with another fancy theme?
<Jordan_U> lwizardl: No ( maybe sort of with wine, but it would not integrate at all and probably not do what you want )
<mib_x0606gkw> LIVE! Cam Video Chat /dev/video0 does this look correct
<blizzkid_> mib_x0606gkw: did you look at the launchpad link I gave you?
<mib_x0606gkw> im about to look
<mib_x0606gkw> one second please
<orange-wedge> i was going to load easypeasy... but their site was down last month when i first got my netbook...
<lwizardl> Jordan_U, dang ok because I have lots of video game screen savers for windows and would like to use them again
<blizzkid_> Who asked about the google calendar thing? (I accidentally closed irssi)
<mib_x0606gkw> I run GNOME not KDE
<blizzkid_> mib_x0606gkw: doesn't matter
<Dr_Willis> _freddy_:  they have also changed some otther things.. I would stick to normal ubuntu if you can
<ubuntuviruz> hello :)
<ProjectX> why is ndiswrapper not wrapping my windows drivers and giving me an error that the drivers are not 64 bit driver when they are
<mib_x0606gkw> How do i do this in gnome?
<mib_x0606gkw> Click on Computer then System Settings.
<mib_x0606gkw> like where is that located at
<mib_x0606gkw> in gnome
<blizzkid_> mib_x0606gkw: just try the command from the command line
<mib_me5czg> Hey guys
<mib_me5czg> i need help
<cappicard> this is very frustrating. i cannot get X to come up at all. my screen goes blank for a second and then i'm at a black text screen with no cursor. it's an nvidia geforce 8400GS
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  Error while copying "CDI_IMAG.RTF"
<mib_me5czg> ok
<blizzkid_> mib_me5czg: go see a doctor? :p
<mib_me5czg> How do i find my ext2 partition?
<blizzkid_> mib_me5czg: care to further explain what you're trying to do?
<robin> mib_me5czg: using gparted
<vertix> do I have to verify MD5 if I downloaded via torrent?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U: There was an error copying the file into /media/hdb5/soda/CDI
<blizzkid_> vertix: verifying md5 is *always* best practice
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Do you knwo how do copy files in the terminal with "cp" ?
<mogus> mib_me5czg: you can also just use $ sudo cfdisk - which works nicely
<RHorse> ehelp
<vertix> blizzkid, thanx
<blizzkid_> yw vertix
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  no
<mib_x0606gkw> i did the command
<mib_x0606gkw> tried teh cam
<final_frontier> Jordan_U: cp [-options] file file_destiny
<mib_x0606gkw> but no luuck
<mib_me5czg> Can someone help me?
<mogus> mib_me5czg: what do you need?
<blizzkid_> mib_me5czg: I asked you to further explain, and others have suggested solutions...
<final_frontier> Jordan_U: cp /home/user/driver.txt /home/user2/driver.txt
<blizzkid_> mib_x0606gkw: I suggest you file a bug report
<mogus> mib_me5czg: describe what it is you are trying to do
<Jordan_U> final_frontier: I know, I was asking him if he could do it so I knew how much I had to explain to him :)
<Dante123> Anyone else had problems with 9.04 and random freezing???
<mib_x0606gkw> OK so I did that and i got this in terinal
<final_frontier> Jordan_U: man cp
<mib_x0606gkw> terminal
<mib_me5czg> I need to access my ext partition
<mib_x0606gkw> Skype xv: ports avable:64
<mib_x0606gkw> Skypexshm: Xshm support enabled
<blizzkid_> mib_x0606gkw: don't paste here
<Jordan_U> final_frontier: I am not asking for help, you misunderstood, I know how to use cp
<mib_x0606gkw> look good or?
<final_frontier> Jordan_U: oh, sorry :P
<Dante123> I've had to go back to 8.10 because 9.04 has random freezing.  Don't know what the cause of this is...could be nvidia driver maybe.  Anyone heard anything>
<Jordan_U> final_frontier: np :)
<blizzkid_> mib_me5czg: do you know the partition name?
<mib_me5czg> Is there anyway i can access ubuntus partitioning software?!?
<blizzkid_> !pastebin mib_x0606gkw
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vertix> Dante123, ugggh. random freezing is about the last thing I'd like to see
<blizzkid_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Please open a terminal and run "cd /media/cdrom"
<harej> when i saw the name "aufs" i thought it stood for "augment file system" which would have made a lot of sense
<Dante123> vertix tell me about it.....nightmare to figure out the problem.  However, since 8.10 works fine....I'm thinking this is 9.04 software issue.
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Tell me when you are done
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  ok
<blizzkid_> !pastebin | mib_x0606gkw
<ubottu> mib_x0606gkw: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  done
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Now if you run "ls" you should see the names of the files on the CD
<mogus> mib_me5czg: partitioning should be done carefully. If you don't know "how to access" such software, that means you are missing some prerequisite concepts.
<meth0d> ﻿huawei E170 problem pppd dies when connected :(
<blizzkid_> mib_me5czg: are you just ignoring people? Do you know the partition name?
<Pici> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  yes
<mogus> mib_me5czg: sudo cfparted /dev/sdx  - where x is the drive number will get you into an ncurses windoe
<komputes> mib_me5czg: I recommend gparted -  you need to download it from the repos
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Now run "cp name_of_file /media/hdb5/soda/CDI"
<blizzkid_> Pici: don't suggest partitioning software to people asking how to access it pls
<blizzkid_> komputes: idem
<mogus> blizzkid_: seems like he's not getting the message
<vertix> Dante123, when did you install 9.04?
<komputes> mib_me5czg: Applications > Add/Remove - look for Gnome Partition Editor
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: That should copy the file to the directory /media/hdb5/soda/CDI and if it fails it will hopefully at least give a more usefull error message
<meth0d> ﻿huawei E170 problem pppd dies when connected :( :( :( :'(
<teapot> Hey guys. I need help revoking a gpg key. I've lost the private key but I have both the public key and the revocation certificate.
<blizzkid_> mogus: if he keeps behaving this way I'm calling the ops :)
<mogus> blizzkid_: i tried to IM him too. :\
<blizzkid_> teapot: google "how to revoke gpg key"
<blizzkid_> mib_me5czg: are you actually *listening* to any of us?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  when i do ls it doesnot show the files sorry,it just show a little dash
<teapot> blizzkid_: I did that. I get an error when I try to import revoke.asc
<blizzkid_> teapot: #gpg
<teapot> blizzkid_: gpg: key F6B7F2FA: no public key - can't apply revocation certificate
<teapot> blizzkid_: Okay. Thanks.
<blizzkid_> yw
<r3c0n> ﻿huawei E170 problem pppd dies when connected :(
<blizzkid_> mogus: and that kind of people go trolling on us...
<r3c0n> usb modem
<r3c0n> mobile broadband
<mogus> blizzkid_: hrm.
<ryan_> Jordan_U: yes it worked! that was my first shell script so i had some issues allowing it to executable. thanks a lot
<mib_me5czg> Is there anyway i can access ubuntus partitioning software?!?
<mogus> blizzkid_: :)
<blizzkid_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ienorand> mib_me5czg: run/install gparted
<blizzkid_> ienorand: don't botter mib_me5czg 's a troll
<mogus> mib_me5czg: read up on linux, search for partitioning on ubuntu forums,
<blizzkid_> thx Pici
<independente_> como se usa o irc?
<tye> Why are all these ubuntu/linux apps G-something.  What's the G stand for?  :)
<Pici> tye: gnome
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Ok, try running "cd /media" then run "ls"
<Dr_Willis> Grand!
<ienorand> tye: there is k for kde
<tye> Oh, well... how obvious.  ::facepalm::
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: You should see a directory with the name of the CD
<mogus> tye: gnome is the software tookit that Gnome is built on
<tye> Thanks, heh.
<blizzkid_> !es | independente_
<ubottu> independente_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<independente_> alguem pode me dar uma dica de como se usar o xchat
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  yes
<blizzkid_> !es | independente_
<Jack_Sparrow> independente_ Please join the #ubuntu-es channel
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Ok, try running "cd name_of_CD"
<independente_> join #ubuntu-es channel
<vertix> is there a way to disable joins/parts in pidgin?
<blizzkid_> independente_: /join #ubuntu-es
<Jack_Sparrow> independente_ Please /join #ubuntu-es
<vertix> I mean to disable them from showing
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  there a folder name "my folder number1"
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Is that the name of the CD? If it is then you need to add quotes since there are spaces so: cd "my folder number1"
<blizzkid_> Jordan_U: or cd my\ folder\ number1 ;)
<jduncan> any guru's out there want to help someone get their sound straightened out?
<CVirus> are the forums down or it is just my connection ?
<LjL> !pt | independente_
<ubottu> independente_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<komputes> jduncan: me
<unused_bagels> hey, anyone here use GDECRYPT?
<Jordan_U> blizzkid_: I know, I figure quotes are easier for begginers
<blizzkid_> CVirus: ubuntuforums.org works fine here
<jduncan> hi komputes.
<jduncan> i've had a post on the forums for a few days.  no help.
<blizzkid_> Jordan_U: I know ;)
<CVirus> blizzkid_: thanks
<komputes> jduncan: private msg
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Are you still there?
<error404notfound> i created motd.new in etc, removed motd and create a new symlink called motd to point /etc/motd. Now when i restarted motd was set back to the original one. Why? (was there too many motd's :P )
<unused_bagels> I'm having a problem with Gdecrypt locking up every time I try to make a new volume.
<Luig1> Ok, I had to hit ctrl+alt+F1 because my screen went dark whilst I messed with the preferences of an FPS game. I want to get back to my GNOME session. (I'm using irssi because I happened to remember installing 3 or 4 console IRC apps)
<blizzkid_> Luig1: ctrl+alt+F7
<Jack_Sparrow> !find gdecrypt
<ubottu> Found: gdecrypt
<Jack_Sparrow> !info gdecrypt
<ubottu> gdecrypt (source: gdecrypt): GUI for mapping/mounting and creating encrypted volumes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 45 kB, installed size 444 kB
<unused_bagels> hi Jack_Sparrow
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Are you still there?
<usser> Luig1, kill the game. killall -9 processname
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  yes
<Luig1> blizzkid_: thanks, but then I have the dark screen again. Should I terminate processes until it's clear?
<Luig1> Oh, thanks usser
<blizzkid_> Luig1: like usser said, but rather killall -i game
<Luig1> How do I get to a prompt without exiting irssi?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  cd my folder number1 not working :(
<blizzkid_> where game is the process name ofcourse
<blizzkid_> Luig1: you can open a second tty
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Did you put quotes around the name?
<blizzkid_> Luig1: ctlr+alt+F2
<mogus> blizzkid_: dealing with mib_me5czg / Joe now
<Luig1> blizzkid_: Thanks loads! :)
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  no
<blizzkid_> mogus: he changed nicks?
<blizzkid_> yw Luig1
<mogus> blizzkid_: yeah.
<mogus> no
<tye> Hrm, i'm following a guide to set the terminal as a background for the desktop and i'm editing a file that defines the geometry of my screen... one value is resolution, and the other is listed (by default) as geometry( "+50+50").... what does this refer to?
<mogus> prob.
<Dr_Willis> tye:  the x and y coords
<Dr_Willis> tye:  that would be down and right 50 pixles from top left
<Luig1> thanks blizzkid_, usser, you saved my session, and by extension my life.
<blizzkid_> np Luig1
<tye> Hrm, okay. That makes sense.  Thank you Dr_Willis.
<Dr_Willis> tye:  its an old fashioned wayused by a lot of the old x apps.
<Dr_Willis> tye:  a trickis to use -1,-1  if you want things the full size of the display also.
<Dr_Willis> tye:  or #,-1 for the bottom left side
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Are you still having trouble?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  cp: omitting directory `CDI'
<vertix> i wonder what kind of problems I might have if I install the 64 bit kernel and not i386. does anybody know?
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: What is the command that you ran?
<blizzkid_> vertix: depends on what applications and hardware you run
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  cp CDI /media/hdb5/soda
<blizzkid_> Jordan_U: Wolf23 if cp'ing a directory use -R
<vertix> blizzkid_, I thought everybody support 64 bit apps nowadays
<Wolf23> blizzkid_:  thanx i try
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Ok, just add "-r" to that, so: cp -r CDI /media/hdb5/soda
<blizzkid_> vertix: not exactly... most apps will work, but some drivers might fail, and flash still doesn't work
<Wolf23> blizzkid_: cp: reading `CDI/CDI_IMAG.RTF': Input/output error
<Wolf23> cp: reading `CDI/CDI_TEXT.FNT': Input/output error
<Wolf23> cp: reading `CDI/CDI_VCD.APP': Input/output erro
<vertix> blizzkid_, my main app is written in Java, so I need compiler that runs 64 bit. then I need something like dreamweaver for article page design and that is enough for now
<komputes> error404notfound: I think you need to edit motd.tail
<blizzkid_> Wolf23: input/output error is *not* good :)
<vertix> blizzkid_, oh even DRIVERS might fail? that doesn't soon very exciting
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: Are you sure that the CD and drive are both good?
<blizzkid_> vertix: I don't think that'll be an issue
<mrpockets> I just upgraded to 9.10, whats cool that i can play with?
<blizzkid_> vertix: most drivers will work fine
<unused_bagels> I'm having a problem with Gdecrypt locking up every time I try to make a new volume.
<blizzkid_> if you're hardware's not too exotic
<blizzkid_> vertix: only one way to find out: test it :)
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  i can play everything from my cd
<Jordan_U> vertix: Why do you need a java compiler that's 64 bit?
<blizzkid_> Jordan_U: you think input/output errors would show up in /var/log/syslog or dmesg?
<nils_> isn't the java compiler java anyways?
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: So you can open those files that are failing to copy?
<xangua> ubottu: brasil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasil
<Pici> !br | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<xangua> ubottu: portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<snakesqzns> Macbook Pro 4,1 with Jaunty here.  I can't get syndaemon or synclient to work.  Error is "Can't access shared memory area.  SHMConfig disabled?" SHMConfig is enabled, device works otherwise
<Wolf23> blizzkid_:  how can i know my /dev/ cdrw1 or sc0 and ...
<komputes> error404notfound: motd is generated so it will write over what you had in there at boot
<blizzkid_> what do you mean Wolf23?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  yes
<xangua> Pici: it was for some brasilian guy here in #ubuntu-es
<mrpockets> hmm
<xangua> not for me jum
<mrpockets> amarok won't play mp3s!!
<komputes> mrpockets: known issue
<Wolf23> blizzkid_:  how can i know my burner /dev?
<vertix> blizzkid_, well the reason I am saying it is because i started download of i386 and then moved torrent to other dir in the middle of download. It did not complain and continue. but when I came back several hours later, it was still downloading like it did not make any progress. so I though of using 64 bit kernel which I already downloaded
<xangua> mrpockets: install libxine if you use gnome or xfce desktop
<komputes> mrpockets: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<mrpockets> ubuntu
<unused_bagels> I'm having a problem with Gdecrypt locking up every time I try to make a new volume.
<komputes> xangua: actually it's a bigger issue than that
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolf23 cdrom or cdrom0
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: I find that had to believe, are you sure that you can open the same exact individual files on that CD that the error is about?
<blizzkid_> vertix: I'd just give it a go
<vertix> is there a problem if you move torrent and .iso file to a different directory in the middle of download?
<Jack_Sparrow> vertix Yes, that is a prob
<blizzkid_> vertix: obviously :)
<komputes> mrpockets xangua : Amarok in Ubuntu  does not play song files - I have a bug for this
<Wolf23> Jack_Sparrow:  thanx but i mean the burner,when i want to begin burning it hsows /dev/cdrw
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: And on the coputer that you are using to copy them now? ( it could be a problem with the CDROM drive )
<mrpockets> komputes, wtf?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolf23 it wont be shown like that
<blizzkid_> vertix: it'd be like telling you to pick up a book in aisle 5 of the library, and while you're walking I'd move it to ailse 3...
<mrpockets> komputes, thats a load of shit..
<mogus> blizzkid_: 1) joe basically needs a windows reinstall with ubuntu as a second, and 2) joe is an a******
<vertix> I noticed download continues, which means the open file is still the same, but it looks like it either restarted from top, or something else happened
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolf23 Are you in ubuntu and want to burn an iso?
<komputes> mrpockets xangua : Amarok in Ubuntu  does not play song files - Bug # 368230
<Jack_Sparrow> mrpockets Watch the language please
<Wolf23> Jack_Sparrow:  thanx but i mean the burner,when i want to begin burning it hsows /dev/dvd1 or /dev/dvd=1......
<komputes> !language | mrpockets
<ubottu> mrpockets: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<blizzkid_> mogus: tell him we don't support windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolf23 I dont understand what you are asking
<mrpockets> sry
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  thats right maybe my cdrom drive :(
<mogus> blizzkid_: well we do as far as getting people to do things right when they install ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning%20issues
<blizzkid_> mogus: and he can use google for "dual boot windows ubuntu"
<komputes> mrpockets: check out that bug - it explains why this happens
<mrpockets> komputes, is it just 9.10?
<the1corrupted> Hello, everyone.  I was hoping to get help with my ALPS touchpad.  Pertinent info is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172039/  I do have GSynaptics but "SHMConfig" isn't enabled.
<mogus> blizzkid_: i wrote that - pointed him there
<blizzkid_> mogus: then you have done the necessary :)
<blizzkid_> if he's not able to continue from there... ;)
<komputes> mrpockets: yes, it's a new amarok, very revised code
<mrpockets> nutty
<komputes> mrpockets: and only messes up in 9.04
<mogus> blizzkid_: i'll guide him through when he gets back in a few
<mogus> :)
<Wolf23> Jack_Sparrow:  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso bs=2k <-- /dev/cdrom????? <-- cdrom what should it be?
<blizzkid_> you're far too patient with trolls mogus :p
<mogus> blizzkid_: more than necessary maybe, but :P
<komputes> mrpockets: theres a workaround by installink kubuntu-desktop, but personally i recommend getting songbird from getdeb.net
<blizzkid_> Wolf23: use dd with *extreme* care!!
<mogus> blizzkid_: not a troll, blizz, an a*******
<mogus> :P
<blizzkid_> same thing :p
<mogus> :P
<mrpockets> komputes, I just want a visualiser :(
<blizzkid_> mrpockets: you're on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<komputes> mrpockets: in that case just use rhythmbox and get all the libvisual* packages
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: You don't need or want to use dd for what you are doing, and it will also fail just like a normal copy if your CDROM drive is broken
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolf23 THat should do what you want..  Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<Starcraftmazter> Hello, how can I get in touch with a package maintainer about a particular problematic package
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolf23 that works on my cdrw-dvdrw
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow: He doesn't want to make an image, he just wants to copy files and it seems like he is having a hardware problem
<blizzkid_> Starcraftmazter: look up the package maintainers details... or if it's an ubuntu package ask in #ubuntu-motu
<blizzkid_> Jack_Sparrow: 2nd Jordan_U and I wouldn't advice dd to newbies
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U  HE posted  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso bs=2k to me
<painted> does anyone here use any dock programs?
<mrpockets> yeah but libvisual is super weak
<painted> i'm looking for one
<Jack_Sparrow> blizzkid_ dd if fine.. for anyone
<blizzkid_> Jack_Sparrow: the fact he doesn't know what to put in the dd command shows he *shouldn't* use it
<hahdhekt3> raw 600:*:/msg $2 ?DCC SEND "ff???f??¡®??¡®¡ã?¡®¡¤?¡®??¡®??¡®??¡®??¡®??¡®¡¤?¡®??¡®??¡¯€?¡®?" 0 0
<Jack_Sparrow> painted Yes, cairo
<painted> jack_sparrow, it's not in the repositories, is it pretty stable?
<vertix> blizzkid_, i moved torrent and .iso file while I PAUSED download, so I thought file descriptor would get closed and when I move these files to a different location and restart, it would reopen files. Files WERE actually moved ok, and when I restarted transmission, it did not complain about missing torrent and continued OK, so I thought there is no problem, but it did not seem to have made any progress with download, so I am kinda confused w
<vertix> blizzkid_, what should I do
<Jack_Sparrow> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 312 kB, installed size 928 kB
<blizzkid_> vertix: I'd just give the 64 bit a go
<blizzkid_> painted: gnome-do
<Jack_Sparrow> painted As noted.. it is in our repos
<blizzkid_> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 410 kB, installed size 1976 kB
<vertix> blizzkid_, but what to do with that torrent that i moved? and that .iso file? should I just forget about it and delete it?
<painted> gotcha, jack_sparrow, thanks
<FrozenFire> Is there an automatic backup system, possibly something like sbackup, which can do differential backups (Possibly based on the file modification stamp)?
<blizzkid_> yes vertix
<vertix> cause I am kinda concerned that I am wasting time on it
<blizzkid_> FrozenFire: http://www.google.be/search?q=ubuntu+differential+backup&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a first result... how hard was that?
<painted> jack_sparrow, is it possible to use custom icons with cairo dock
<WebSmoken> Is it better to dual boot with 2 drives or 1 large 1
<blizzkid_> WebSmoken: I'd prefer 2 drives
<Artelus> HELPPPPP
<Artelus> I am installing java
<vertix> looks like transmission bt and pidgin need more work gui and functionality wise. may be one of these days I'll work on it
<blizzkid_> Artelus: no caps pls
<WebSmoken> Thanks i thought that...I use 1 now
<Artelus> but I don't know where my firefox directory is
<Artelus> where is it?
<Pritesh> is there anybody knows XML ?
<Artelus> It came preinstalled with Linux. Where is my firefox directory?
<Artelus> Someone pleaseeee tell me
<blizzkid_> Pritesh: #xml
<xangua> Artelus: you can install java in your package manager .......
<Artelus> where is the firefox directory?
<Artelus> xangua: Where is my firefox directory?
<Pritesh> thanks
<blizzkid_> Artelus: stop repeating your question!
<xangua> Artelus: use Synaptic to install java
<usser> Artelus, you dont need to install java manually
<painted> jack_sparrow, i installed cairo dock, where can i find it?
<usser> Artelus, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Artelus> Look, Firefox does not have the Java plugin enabled
<Artelus> I am trying to link the plugin inside the firefox folder
<usser> Artelus, ^
<xangua> Artelus: then install java plugin in Synaptic
<Artelus> Java isn't working in Firefox even though I have Java installed.
<usser> Artelus, java-plugin installed too?
<Artelus> Can someone please just tell me where my firefox folder is located on my system?
<the1corrupted> Artelus Remove Java and reinstall it.  Then restart firefox.
<blizzkid_> Artelus: are you going to behave?
<usser> Artelus, thats a secret
<Artelus> I am....
<xangua> Artelus: sudo apt-get install java-plugin
<blizzkid_> no you're not Artelus, you keep repeating your question
<Artelus> Just tell me where the firefox directory is, pretend I haven't asked about java yet >_>
<xangua> and please stop repeating Artelus
<Tekumel> Artelus: /usr/share/firefox
<Artelus> Ok, finally, thanks :)
<Tekumel> Err
<Tekumel> Wrong one
<lolololo> what would be good ways to automatically backup several servers to a central repository? (full system backups, as in disk images or tarballs of everything)
<xangua> jum.............that is irritating
<vertix> I don't see any options in transmission to see the location of torrent file and .iso image I am downloading. is there a way to see it? cause i hate wasting several hours and simply erasing them. plus it does not make sense
<blizzkid_> Artelus: you could have been patient instead of asking the same question 5 times in a minute...
<ldiamond> How do I automatically mount drives at boot? (Note, my drives are RAID HDDs for which I compiled a custom driver that I need to load as well)
<mogus> Artelus: note also your firefox user data is under ~/./mozilla
<usser> mogus, ~/./mozilla is not a valid location ~/.mozilla you mean
<blizzkid_> ldiamond: put them in /etc/fstab
<jbmigel> lolololo might i suggest DD and tar
<mogus> Artelus: doh!  under ~/.mozilla - :P
<mogus> usser: thx
<tye> Have a nice night guys and girls.
<ldiamond> blizzkid_, how do I load the driver before fstab is loaded?
<blizzkid_> lolololo: jbmigel use dd with *extreme* care!
<jimisrvrox> hey guys my pc is running @ 100% CPU constantly and when looking at top I get btwn 2-5 processes running and 120+ sleeping. It would only make sense that killing processes would hopefully speed my pc up but then bc I only have 512mb of ram maybe not. I am getting highly frustrated with my situation and I would appreciate some help as I do not know which processes I should kill
<lolololo> jbmiguel: thx! noted
<blizzkid_> ldiamond: not sure on that one...
<ldiamond> blizzkid_, is /etc/rc.local loaded before?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  if i change the cable from cdrom1 to cdrom2, what can i do to detect it?
<blizzkid_> ldiamond: I'm not sure
<jbmigel> blizzkid_ dd is easy as pie, you cant mess it up... which was the output filepath again?
<blizzkid_> jbmigel: newbies can *easily* mess it up
<th0r> jimisrvrox, does top indicate what process is tying up the cpu?
<painted> damn it, i'm having trouble with cairo dock, it won't close after i click on okay after choosing theme...
<Artelus> hmm it's not working
<painted> can anyone help
<Mal3ko> hey folks, how do i disable users from making ssh tunnel through my ssh?
<blizzkid_> jbmigel: /dev/sda4 or /dev/sda5 is a *huge* diff!!
<Wolf23> blizzkid_:   if i change the cable from cdrom1 to cdrom2, what can i do to detect it?
<ldiamond> jbmigel, just mistype the destination and boom
<usser> painted, just use gnome-do, cairo dock is last year :)
<blizzkid_> !language | painted
<ubottu> painted: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: You won't need to do anything, it will be in the same place in /media
<Artelus> 1.) I can't find the plugins folder in the firefox directory. 2.) I tried installing the plugin through apt-get but it still doesn't work
<usser> Mal3ko, you cant
<jimisrvrox> th0r: the main one is dus-dameon
<painted> thanks, usser
<vertix> jbmigel, watch out for dd. it is one of the most destructive programs, cause i can write directly to device and wipe out your entire partition, superblock, and file system!
 * Mal3ko menampar usser beberapa kali dengan ikan trout besar
<jimisrvrox> dbus*
<usser> Mal3ko, as long as you give them ssh access, they can create tunnels
<ldiamond> Can anyone here help me load a driver before fstab is loaded?
<lolololo> maybe for taking disk images is a good tool though
<xangua> Artelus: then open Synaptic> search japla plugin> and install it....................................
<xangua> java*
<Mal3ko> usser: you sure? what about disabling tcp forwarding?
<jbmigel> whats with you guys... dd is core functionality... he's backing up multiple servers to a network sink... thats what it was make for
<th0r> jimisrvrox, I don't think you can kill dbus and get away with it....have you checked google?
<Artelus> xangua: I tried that. Java still won't work correctly on firefox
<blizzkid_> jbmigel: I'm just saying newbies should be careful with dd
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  i have two cdroms , one dvdrw and the other dvd, now i have change the cable to dvd,and cannot detect or cannot read the cd
<usser> Mal3ko, as far as i know ssh doesnt use any forwarding all traffic is simply redirected from a any local port through ssh's 22
<vertix> dd should be used with extreme caution and making sure you do realize what are you trying to do. 1 wrong button push and you could spend weeks fixing the results
<jimisrvrox> th0r: yeah I dont think so either I checked some sites out about dbus and its a program communication interface so...yeah I dont think I can really kill that one and be ok
<eugman> I have some music from Itunes. Is there any batch way to seperate the playable music from the drm-laden music?
<lolololo> i know i have to put something sane in of= ...
<blizzkid_> jbmigel: he wouldn't be the first one to overwrite some data using dd
<usser> Mal3ko, i may be wrong
<jbmigel> blizzkid_ ok, im just not trying to judge him, just help him find his solution
<lolololo> but i was thinking more in terms of how to implement the whole thing, or if there are any tools already doing that sort of stuff
<blizzkid_> jbmigel: not trying to judge either, just warning :)
<painted> usser, do you know the command to uninstall cairo dock
<usser> lolololo, create an nfs share on your backup server. mount through fstab on the server you want to backup
<xangua> Artelus: have you already installed java plugin ¿0!!
<jimisrvrox> th0r: but my other issue that I havent a clue as to why this is going on is that tracker index is corrupted and I always get the message to reindex and it never disappears
<Artelus> Yes, but it won't work in firefox.l
<usser> lolololo, and use a cron job to dd the partition once every month, the only problem is im not sure if you can dd a mounted partition
<th0r> jimisrvrox, I am having trouble with this wifi system...but this looks like it might be a lead.http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-windows/2008-July/002916.html
<Jordan_U> Wolf23: If the CD does not mount automatically when you insert it then something is probably setup wrong with the hardware
<usser> painted, sudo apt-get remove --purge cairo-dock
<blizzkid_> Artelus: are you in jaunty?
<Artelus> I'm in ubuntu 8
<blizzkid_> 8.04 or 8.10?
<lolololo> usser: thank you for the suggestion!  taking note on the various approachs
<Artelus> 8.1, i think
<blizzkid_> Artelus: don't think, check
<xangua> Artelus: and have you already restarted firefox¿
<usser> lolololo, tar would be more appropriate methinks
<Artelus> Yep
<painted> thx, usser
<Artelus> alright, checking
<komputes> ldiamond: what module and why?
<b1p0l4r> my jaunty do not works with my 4GB RAM :S only show 3,3 .. any idea? (BAD ENGLISH)
<lolololo> usser: bsides, with dd i cannot exclude anything
<painted> usser, is it possible to use custom icons in gnome-do?  I got some sweet icons from lucid icon
<usser> lolololo, yes thats true
<blizzkid_> b1p0l4r: you need 64bit for 4 GB RAM
<b1p0l4r> wtttff.. u.u
<usser> painted, yes it is
<blizzkid_> !language | b1p0l4r
<ubottu> b1p0l4r: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<b1p0l4r> !language
<b1p0l4r> xd
<Artelus> xangua: Yep
<b1p0l4r> wtf? XD
<frg22> hi, can I install another flavor of linux from within ubuntu, or would I need to boot from the respective new flavor's CD/DVD?
<blizzkid_> b1p0l4r: Watch your language!
<usser> painted, but gnome-do integrates into gnome, and its recommended that you use an icon theme, instead of cherry-picking your icons for the dock
<b1p0l4r> !language | b1p0l4r
<ubottu> b1p0l4r, please see my private message
<b1p0l4r> xD
<b1p0l4r> ok
<komputes> frg22: usually you boot from the CD to install the distro, otherwise you can install within ubuntu in a virtual machine
<blizzkid_> Artelus: have you checked what version of ubuntu you're using?
<Jack_Sparrow> blizzkid_ Wrong on the memory thing.. 32 bit supports 4 gig...  but only 3.3 in the deskop kernel.. you can use 32 bit server kernel and see all 4 gigs but the desktop uses the extra as it needs
<ldiamond> komputes, my RAID drivers, because the drives are RAID drives
<lolololo> frg22: i'd say you boot from the new distro/whatever CD/DVD, installing in other ways may be tricky (but not impossible)
<frg22> thanks komputes
<komputes> ldiamond: interesting race condition, what the raid module called
<blizzkid_> Jack_Sparrow: seen the fact he's in #u and not #u-s I presumed he was talking about desktop ;)
<hansin> Does anyone know if Intrepid installs on an Intel Mac (so with EFI) without issues?  Does it do so without anything special, or do you need a special GRUB or grub module and/or kernel?  Thanks.
<Artelus> blizzkid: I don't really know how to check. I'm on fluxbox right now, not on gnome
<ldiamond> komputes, Highpoint Rocketraid 1640
<b1p0l4r> blizzkid_ there are any channel in spanish?
<Jack_Sparrow> blizzkid_ It does not make your statement correct.. regardless
<Muelli> hansin: you shouldn't need anything special.
<blizzkid_> hansin: check the community docs, it works fine
<jrib> !macbook | hansin
<usser> hansin, i'd suggest using refit. with it, installing os's on a mac is really easy
<ubottu> hansin: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<usser> !info refit
<ubottu> refit (source: refit): graphical boot menu for ia32 and x64 EFI systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 430 kB, installed size 1128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<mogus> Everyone: Wondering if anyone else thinks the current wiki lacks.
<blizzkid_> Artelus: uname -r
<komputes> ldiamond: no spaces allowed in module names ;D
<Jordan_U> hansin: It does, though I would suggest using Jaunty or Hardy instead of intrepid
<b1p0l4r> blizzkid_ there are any channel in spanish?
<lolololo> !es | b1p0l4r
<ubottu> b1p0l4r: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<Artelus> i got
<frg22> thanks lolololo
<mogus> A mediawiki running at wiki.ubuntu.org would be ideal
<b1p0l4r> thanks xd
<ldiamond> komputes, hpt374.ko, but thats just the name once compiled..
<blizzkid_> Artelus: I mean lsb_release -a
<Artelus> 2.6.27-11-generic
<lolololo> np frg22
<Artelus> oh
<Artelus> 8.10 :)
<jrib> mogus: umm, you know there is a wiki already right?
<komputes> ldiamond: you mean it doesn't come with ubuntu?
<Artelus> Yeah, none of my java applets are working.
<ldiamond> komputes, no, I had to modify the source and compile it
<mogus> jrib: there are two, apparently, and both use CamelCase.
<blizzkid_> Artelus: http://www.google.be/search?hl=nl&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=vA6&q=ubuntu+8.10+firefox+java&btnG=Zoeken&meta=
<eseven73> mogus, better yet, bitweaver, I don't care for mediawiki/wikipedias
<jrib> mogus: I don't understand what your question is
<mogus> jrib: which is just silly.
<ldiamond> komputes, it works fine, I just tested it, I just need to get it to start at boot before fstab now
<mogus> eseven73: I don'
<Artelus> blizzkid: should I type this? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<komputes> ldiamond: research mkinitrd
<mogus> eseven73: i don't know bitweaver*
<Dracofodder> anyone know of any problems with either wallpaper-tray, or drapes on ubuntu 9.04?
<blizzkid_> Jack_Sparrow: I was mistaken indeed, 32bit is up to 4 ram... I thought it was 3, my apologies
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<blizzkid_> Artelus: yes
<eseven73> mogus, it's a fork of TikiWiki
<mogus> eseven73: what don't you like about MediaWiki? I'll check BW out.
<fryderyk> banging my head against a wall here.  How can I check to see what settings the serial interface on an ubuntu server is using.  I have it configured to be 9800 8n1 in upstart but stty says 38400.  can't connect via serial with either setting  :/
<eseven73> it's offtopic here mogus, pm me if you wish :)
<Jack_Sparrow> blizzkid_ desktop will show 3.3 as the desktop uses the ram above that and below 4
<jbmigel> blizzkid_ im pretty sure that memory space between 3-4 GB is reserved for system bus devices like pci cards and stuff anyway
<mogus> eseven73: TikiWiki IIRC is one of those wikis that the developers tried to go overboard with, and almost didn't succed!
<mogus> eseven73: OK
<blizzkid_> jbmigel: Jack_Sparrow: like I said... I was mistaken :)
<hansin> The reason I ask is that I installed Intrepid on an external drive and installed XP in vitualbox.  I want to be able to plug this drive into any PC (and even a MAC) and have it boot so I can run XP (this is for work).  Just curious if an external drive installed on x86 system with a BIOS will boot "as is" on a MAC with EFI.  I suppose I can give it a try.
<ldiamond> komputes, I dont need to boot from the RAID drives, just to load them before FStab tries to mount the drives
<ldiamond> komputes, my OS is on a different drive
<painted> usser, i don't see gnome-do
<painted> is there a command to bring it up?
<komputes> ldiamond: look into mkinitrd
<usser> painted, on jaunty?
<mogus> eseven73: we could also start a separate room for ubuntu wiki discussion?
<blizzkid_> painted: super+space
<painted> ubuntu 9.04
<eseven73> mogus, yeah it's a bit on the large size, it's more a CMS, but it's really nice, and way easier than mediawiki's
<jbmigel> blizzkid_ sorry pal wasnt trying to pick on you...
<komputes> ldiamond: I'm not too familiar with it
<t3hp00ky>  any C++ programmers here? I'm just looking for a good IDE for GNOME
<usser> painted, did you install it?
<blizzkid_> np jbmigel ;)
<ldiamond> komputes, mkinitrd would be useful to boot from the raid drive, not for my situation
<eseven73> mogus there's probably a few rooms like that already made :)
<usser> painted, super+space to bring it up
<Artelus> blizzkid: Ok, done
<Jack_Sparrow> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<ldiamond> komputes, anyways, I'll test rc.local see if it works
<painted> it only says type in to search, there's no bar, usser
<mogus> eseven73: how do we check?
<scott9876> need a little help changing cap-lock key to super key
<mogus> not familiar with IRC
<usser> painted, see little arrow in the top-right corner?
<Jordan_U> hansin: It will, hold down option at boot to select the external on a mac ( Ubuntu will be labeled Windows because Apple denies the existance of any other OS's :)
<mogus> been staying away
<blizzkid_> painted: go to it's preferences and enable docky
<usser> painted, of gnome-do click on it go to preferences and set it use docky interface
<painted> cool, thx usser, blizzkid
<painted> now how do i change icons.... :D
<eseven73> mogus, im not sure if /list is disabled here or not, but traditionally it's /list or /list wiki maybe
<hansin> Jordan_U: okay, thanks.
<blizzkid_> painted: you'll have to google for that I'm affraid :)
<Jordan_U> hansin: np
<blizzkid_> painted: in other words: I don't have the slightest clue :p
<scott9876> hello, can someone help me out
<mogus> eseven73: #ubuntu_learning shows up. trying /list ubuntu
<jbmigel> scott9876 what are you stuck in?
<blizzkid_> scott9876: maybe if you tell us what the problem is ;)
<Artelus> blizzkid_: downloaded 40MB of data and still the same thing.
<scott9876> need to change cap-lock to super
<blizzkid_> Artelus: have you read the google links?
<Artelus> blizzkid_: yeah
<AshtonKem> Hey, I have an interesting problem with the Live CD.
<Jack_Sparrow> scott9876 Fixing Caplock Issue System... Pref..Keyboard..Layout ... Select your Keyboard... Other Options... Ctrl Key Position...   Make capslock and additional ctrl
<scott9876> jbmigel: I've edited the .Xmodmap in home directory
<AshtonKem> It crashes when I boot it, right as my mouse appears, no matter what I do.
<blizzkid_> scott9876: don't know if this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363657 ?
<jbmigel> scott9876 preferences>>keyboard>>layout there is a layout options button
<AshtonKem> Live CD, Live thumb drive, safe graphics, acpi=off, various combinations of USB and PS2 (or lack thereof) peripherals.
<AshtonKem> Any ideas?
<scott9876> is that what your refering to Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> scott9876 I have intrepid on this box, so it may be a bit different
<blizzkid_> AshtonKem: is it this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/179675 ?
<SydneyGuy> Hi all
<coz_> hey guys last update created an old bug  where images and files dont show up on the desktop unless you open home directory and click on the desktop folder
<jats> AshtonKem:does your mouse still work with your disk OS? Maybe the cable got pulled out or the hardware itself broke.
<SydneyGuy> I am trying to mount an ext4 formatted USB HD .....to Ubuntu 9.04
<jats> Ashtonkem: Does your mouse...(smiley face accidental).
<mogus> anyone know which IRC channel they discuss the Ubuntu site or Ubuntu wiki at?
<Jack_Sparrow> coz_ try the old fix    Lost icons after kernel install manually start nautilus and save the session .. then reboot.  But seems some of the customizations may be gone ... window view settings and all
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic > mogus
<ubottu> mogus, please see my private message
<AshtonKem> Mouse works on Windows.
<coz_> Jack_Sparrow,   yeah I think I will wait till its fixed " again" :)
<AshtonKem> And it still freezes if I unplug it.
<blizzkid_> AshtonKem: is it the same as https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/179675 ?
<SydneyGuy> I click on the places .. it says Unable to mount the volume .. Details   Cannot get volume.fstype.alternative
<mogus> (07:42:24 PM) ubottu: <Jack_Sparrow> wants you to know: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mogus> (07:42:58 PM) mogus: its about the ubuntu wiki - how is not not ubuntu support related?
<Jordan_U> AshtonKem: Can you boot into single user mode?
<AshtonKem> How would I do that on the live CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> mogus Stop spamming the channel
<AshtonKem> blizzkid: No. The system frezes once X starts.
<SydneyGuy> I am trying to mount an ext4 formatted USB HD .....to Ubuntu 9.04
<SydneyGuy> I click on the places .. it says Unable to mount the volume .. Details   Cannot get volume.fstype.alternative
<SydneyGuy> ?
<Jordan_U> AshtonKem: I think if you press F6 at the syslinux menu you can add kernel parameters, just add "single"
<judget_> I just built the gspca module how do I install it?
<SydneyGuy> Please
<AshtonKem> Lemme try that.
<blizzkid_> AshtonKem: I saw "I wanted to try Ubuntu 7.10 on my wife's laptop. After gnome starts the mouse pointer appears for 1-2 seconds, and after the screen goes black." in it, that's why I suggested it
<Ampelbein> mogus: try #ubuntu-website
<AshtonKem> Ah.
<AshtonKem> The screen doesn't go black, it just stops.
<blizzkid_> AshtonKem: stops as in "freezes"?
<AshtonKem> Yes.
<Jordan_U> AshtonKem: What GPU?
<blizzkid_> ic
<AshtonKem> 7800GT.
<AshtonKem> Nvidia.
<jats> AshtonKem: I assume Ctrl-Alt+F1 doesn
<jats> 't work.
<judget_> ls
<blizzkid_> SydneyGuy: what happens if you try to mount the drive from the command line?
<SydneyGuy> Can I get help please
<AshtonKem> Well, it's completely unresponsive, so I'm guessing not.
<mogus> Ampelbein: Thank you so much for the answer. Straight and direct even. Thank Jack for his help too.
<AshtonKem> I'll try single, and see if it gives me any definitive errors.
<blizzkid_> SydneyGuy: be patient
<blizzkid_> SydneyGuy: what happens if you try to mount the drive from the command line?
<Ampelbein> mogus: np. for future reference, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat has a list of all the ubuntu related channels.
<scott9876> Jack_Sparrow: did what you asked and it made it another ctrl not super key (window key)
<mogus> Ampelbein: kthx
<mogus> :)
<blizzkid_> SydneyGuy: I asked you a question twice, if you're looking for help, it's considered general politeness to answer questions people ask you in order to be able to help you
<scott9876> jbmigel: you still here
<AshtonKem> Nope, single user works, until I start x.
<SydneyGuy> Sorry
<SydneyGuy> I was trying to get you accurate answer
<SydneyGuy> ok
<deepz> #firefox
<SydneyGuy> I can with the command  sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /media/Linux_ext4
<SydneyGuy> but
<SydneyGuy> it is root .. so I did these 2 commands
<scott9876> Jack_Sparrow: or jbmigel can you help me out
<SydneyGuy> sudo chown -R alnassafi:alnassafi /media/Linux_ext4 and
<SydneyGuy> sudo chmod -R  777 /media/Linux_ext4
<Guest46706> #techshow
<matt098> Hello
<blizzkid_> SydneyGuy: ok
<Roasted> Question - If I fire up VirtualBox on Ubuntu, can I boot Vista when Vista/Ubuntu are arleady set to dual boot? Or do I have to specifically install Vista "AS" a VM to use?
<scott9876> still trying to get my cap-lock key to become a super key
<SydneyGuy> I can access it in terminal but in gnome it is still root .. and I get this msg ...DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<blizzkid_> Roasted: you can use an existing install inside vb
<scott9876> can someone help me make cap-lock become super key
<Entraide-net> Hi I'm on hardy 8.04.2 x86 and my sound don't work after I have done this tutorial : http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/06/getting-modem-to-work-in-hardy.html
<Roasted> blizzkid_ niiiiice! Thanks dood. Do you have a VirtualBox tutorial you'd recommend? I haven't messed with a VMbefore...
<blizzkid_> scott9876: have you tried google?
<scott9876> yes
<scott9876> I've edit .Xmodmap
<scott9876> and it doesn't take
<Entraide-net> that website is specialized for my laptop ...
<blizzkid_> Roasted: a quick google should help (I don't know the link by heart)
<SydneyGuy> also from gnome if i try to mount it ot umount it ....If I try to mount it it says as before cannot get .whatever
<AshtonKem> So, no ideas?
<SydneyGuy> if i try to umount it it says it is root
<Entraide-net> Roasted check out linux journal miro channel or on youtube for a decent tutorial for a tweaked vmware
<matt098> Hi guys, I'm trying to setup a media PC using Ubuntu 8.10 and was wondering of anyone had any suggestions for a PCI tv tuner card??
<blizzkid_> scott9876: tried the second approach in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684811 ?
<blizzkid_> !hardware | matt098
<ubottu> matt098: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Entraide-net> matt098 check thoses with drivers integrated in the linux kernel
<usser> matt098, one of earlier circa 2003 pinnacle pctv cards worked for me
<scott9876> blizzkid_: will try, thanks
<ccb0x45> hey... my ubuntu box froze, and when I tried to ssh into it I got an error saying it couldnt access the .profile because of an IO error, then when i restarted ubuntu tries to start but then it says all my hard drives: reset failed device not ready and takes me to that recovery shell...
<ccb0x45> is my hardware screwed or is there anything I can try to do to boot it again
<blizzkid_> ccb0x45: sounds like a harddisk failure
<matt098> Thanks
<Sarthor> Hi, Where to find the manaul for apply the patches here http://www.ssi.bg/~ja/ ,
<ccb0x45> well that sucks, its not a very old hard drive
<Deevz> Where can I access my trash?
<ccb0x45> is there anything I can try
<SydneyGuy> Blizzkid_
<Entraide-net> ﻿Hi I'm on hardy 8.04.2 x86 and my sound don't work after I have done this tutorial : http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/06/getting-modem-to-work-in-hardy.html if someone as an idea tell me ...
<goose> Deevz, click the trash can?
<blizzkid_> yes SydneyGuy ?
<candlejack> oh hi
<SydneyGuy> so?
<Deevz> goose: where is it?
<blizzkid_> so what SydneyGuy?
<SydneyGuy> u asked me .. I am waiting for an answer or hint
<goose> Deevz, bottom right corner in my screen
<koshari> Deevz it would be on your panel unles you removed it
<churl> i just started having weird issues with pulseaudio (taking up lots of the cpu & not working) in jaunty.  anyone else creating buzz about a similar bug?
<Entraide-net> where I can get help for sound/modem/hardware problems on linux ???
<Deevz> I mean, I have one on my panel, but i want an icon on my desktop
<blizzkid_> SydneyGuy: you were able to mount it from command line, so I assumed your problem was solved?
<AshtonKem> Wonder if it's my wireless card, loading the module always froze Ubuntu.
<ccb0x45> is there any thing I can do to try to scan the drive and recover from the errors?
<goose> ccb0x45, fsck
<SydneyGuy> can not use it in gnome .. still root
<Ampelbein> Entraide-net: no need to repeat yourself. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems for a start.
<scott9876> blizzkid_: don't have a superkey on my keyboard
<blizzkid_> Deevz: why would you want an icon on your desktop if you have one in the panel?
<koshari> Deevz then copy it to the desktop
<ccb0x45> can I run that from the recovery shell?
<SydneyGuy> blizzkid_ : I will reboot .. maybe .. it will change
<koshari> blizzkid because windows has one?
<SydneyGuy> Blizzkid_ : can not use it in gnome .. still root
<jats> Ashton: I'm not sure that wireless modules are loaded by the livecd. I haven't used an Ubuntu livecd since 8.04, though so I'm not certain.
<wolter> what should i use to design a newspaper?
<blizzkid_> koshari: so?
<blizzkid_> scott9876: keycode 133 is what you need
<Madpilot> wolter, Scribus is a very good desktop publishing app
<ccb0x45> does busybox have anything like fcsk?
<ccb0x45> because it doesnt have that
<blizzkid_> SydneyGuy: what do you mean with "still root"?
<GillaGal> I just install a new DVD player, but it won't allow me to play movies. Saying " this DVD is intended for play on non-midified region 1 players", yet it is region 1 and a 1 DVD.  Any ideas?
<wolter> thanks Madpilot, I'm going to try it out..
<koshari> blizzkid beats me, i dont ahve the trash on the desktop nor want it there
<Madpilot> wolter, there's a #scribus channel here on freenode, even. Helpful people there.
<blizzkid_> koshari: exactly :)
<wolter> Madpilot, thanks! It looks very promising
<koshari> GillaGal vlc?
<blizzkid_> koshari: next question is how do I install ntfs in ubuntu coz windows has it :p
<SydneyGuy> Blizzkid_ : If I mount it in terminal and do everything .. it is fine in terminal .. but It is root in gnome
<blizzkid_> SydneyGuy: are you mounting it as root in the terminal?
<Deevz> blizzkid_: my eee pc's screen isnt very wide, I need to limit the quantity off stuff on my panel
<pablo_> gconf-editor ....
<SydneyGuy> Blizzkid_ : I can not make folders .. copy and move or anything
<GillaGal> koshari yeah I have vlc
<Roasted> Anybody good with Virtualbox?
<SydneyGuy> Blizzkid_ : sudo mount
<blizzkid_> Deevz: I have an EEE too... (a 900) change your text size to 8
<blizzkid_> SydneyGuy: so you mounted it as root...
<AshtonKem> In the meantime, if I need to replace my wireless card, any decent and cheap USB wireless adaptors anyone knows of? I need to be able to use WPA Personal.
<koshari> Roasted what do you wantto know?
<blizzkid_> SydneyGuy: try to mount it without sudo in the terminal
<koshari> GillaGal and that gives you the error?
<pablo_> Roasted : what do you want??
<blizzkid_> !hardware | AshtonKem
<ubottu> AshtonKem: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Roasted> koshari - I have Vista/Ubuntu as dual boot. So I'm trying to fire up Vista virtually. I've never done this before. At the virtual hard disk screen where I create a new virtual machine, I'm just not sure which one I'm to select... Boot Hard Disk Primary Master?
<surfinonacid> hello people, I have a ubuntu setup and I'm trying to get a wireless lan set up for a house network... I've looked at various tutorials, but I can't find any of the programs they're suggesting... any ideas?
<blizzkid_> Roasted: #virtualbox
<SydneyGuy> Blizzkid_ : mount: only root can do that
<GillaGal> koshari   XBMC give that error, I checked with their dev's and they say it's the DVD.  Elisa doesn't play.
<koshari> AshtonKem if you are using usb maybe an Access Point would be better?
<SydneyGuy> Blizzkid_ : can not mount it without sudo
<matt098> hay Blizzkid try logging in as root and changing a few premissions
<blizzkid_> matt098?
<Entraide-net> ﻿﻿Hi I'm on hardy 8.04.2 x86 and my sound don't work after I have done this tutorial : http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/06/getting-modem-to-work-in-hardy.html if someone as an idea tell me ...
<jats> wolter: You may want to download a few of the font packages in the repository. I think searching 'font' in Synaptic will get you all the font packages.
<matt098> i dont no how to pm u
<matt098> blizz kid
<Deevz> blizzkid_, how do I change my panel font?
<Entraide-net> nothing about my problem work
<blizzkid_> matt098: what are you trying to tell me?
<RHorse> ccb0x45 fsck /dev/sd? or hd?
<wolter> jats, well, I have some nice fonts to use already, thanks anyway!
<matt098> u said u cant copy or move any of your folders/files right
<blizzkid_> Deevz: system --> preferences --> appearance --> fonts
<blizzkid_> no matt098
<matt098> oo sorry
<Roasted> the virtualbox chat is dead... doesn't anybody here know??
<koshari> GillaGal while i have xbmc i have not used it to play a dvd, imho dvds are obsolete
<SydneyGuy> Blizzkid_ : Is there a user option in the mount command
<blizzkid_> Roasted: this is #ubuntu not #virtualbox
<koshari> Roasted know what, ask your question
<Roasted> blizzkid_ I coulda told ya that, pal ;)
<pablo_> Roasted : what do you wanna know?
<inasmu> Roasted: I don't think you can do that, I think you need to convert the windows parittions to VirtualBox disk images first
<koshari> Roasted prim master will be fine
<Roasted> koshari, pablo_ - I have Vista/Ubuntu dual booting already. I'm just trying to fire up Virtualbox to get Vista booted. I just don't know which hard drive setting I am to choose.
<blizzkid_> inasmu: wrong
<Roasted> koshari - It says no media present, though :(
<koshari> Roasted its just a virtual disk image
<blizzkid_> inasmu: you can use a physical disk in vb
<blizzkid_> SydneyGuy: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/cannot-mount-as-normal-user-425537/
<Entraide-net> ﻿Hi I'm on hardy 8.04.2 x86 and my sound don't work after I have done this tutorial : http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/06/getting-modem-to-work-in-hardy.html if someone as an idea tell me ...
<SydneyGuy> Blizzkid_ : Thanx
<blizzkid_> Entraide-net: are you going to keep repeating the same question again and again? If anyone knows the answer, they'll tell you
<surfinonacid> anybody have any ideas?
<pablo_> Roasted : when you create a new disk in VirtualBox it's for install a new SO, so select primary master....
<blizzkid_> surfinonacid: what exactly is the issue?
<RHorse> SydneyGuy try umask option
<Roasted> pablo_ I'm trying to use an existing Vista partition that's already set up. Does that matter?
<koshari> Roasted you cant do that,
<blizzkid_> Roasted: use "existing disk" instead of "new disk"
<Entraide-net> Roasted if you're on linux please check linux journal screencasts on youtube or miro , you will have the best virtual machine this way
<blizzkid_> koshari: you can
<pablo_> Roasted: do you need create a image of that disk, to install in virtualbox....
<blizzkid_> koshari: Roasted: http://blarts.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/how-to-run-virtualbox-using-a-physical-partition-using-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<kakashi> can i get some help plz ? i need to compress and tar .wine directory, but i need to keep all the symlinks and file attributes, someone knows how to do it ?
<surfinonacid> I'm trying to follow tutorials like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking but when it says to go to system-->administration-->networking I get to adminisatration and there's no networking application, just network tools and I'm completely new to linux so I have no idea
<koshari> blizzkid_ your telling me you can use an already installed vista in virtualbox?
<Entraide-net> blizzkid_ I'll ask 1000 times if I want so shut up !!!
<Roasted> blizzkid_ is this really relevant??
<blizzkid_> Entraide-net: behave!
<wolter> Madpilot, hm... any other app? It doesn't look as good as I thought it would..
<blizzkid_> Roasted: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3774
<RHorse> !love > Entraide-net
<ubottu> Entraide-net, please see my private message
<Roasted> blizzkid_ are you seeing soemthing I'm not? I don't see how this info helps...
<Entraide-net> do you know about vpn , vnc , tunelling , proxies ? I got multiple lan cards also ...
<Madpilot> wolter, scribus is pretty much it for DTP on Linux. I know there's people doing newspaper/magazine type layout in it, too. Bit of a learning curve, but all DTP apps have that...
<Piet> kakashi: tar cpzf /path/to/where/to/store/archive.tar.gz ~/.wine
<blizzkid_> Roasted: "Please have a look at the user manual, section 9.9 (using a raw hard disk from the guest)."
<Roasted> now to find the user manual...
<blizzkid_> Roasted: isn't that exactly what you're looking for?
<jats> wolter: Just curious, what don't you like about it? Also, I don't think there's a good substitute, unfortunately. I have made a paper in it for a school assignment. Worked well, I thought.
<pablo_> www.virtualbox.org
<boozler> Does any one know of *nix api equivalent to windows "sendinput" or "sendkeys"
<blizzkid_> Roasted: just a wild guess... maybe on virtualbox.org?
<koshari> Roasted afaik you can use a real disk as a virtual machine but i dont beleive you can run an existing vista disk in vbox, to begin with the drivers will be set up for the actual hardware on the system rather than the virtual environment
<inasmu> Roasted: more specifically: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#rawdisk
<Roasted> hey thanks inasmu!!
<Entraide-net> Roasted : http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/run-your-windows-partition-without-rebooting I tell you to go see that for about 5 minutes
<lvlefisto> is there a way to load nvidia drivers from the live cd?
<pablo_> Starting with version 1.4, as an alternative to using virtual disk images (as described in detail in Chapter 5, Virtual storage), VirtualBox can also present either entire physical hard disks or selected partitions thereof as virtual disks to virtual machines.
<Piet> boozler: i could tell you if i knew what "sendinput" or "sendkeys" are
<chargersfan420> Hey everyone!  This may sound like a weird question, but is there a way i can verify that my gpu is doing all the graphics work and not the cpu?
<koshari> lvlefisto not really as the system prompts for a reboot to load the nvidia drivers
<blizzkid_> Roasted: now, be honest, was all that info so hard to find?
<curtmack> Okay, question. I'm going to update my nvidia driver to 180.55 because I'm getting a bunch of graphical glitches in X
<lvlefisto> koshari: thanks
<boozler> Piet: those functions send key strokes or mouse events. basically automate user input to other applications
<Roasted> entraide-net - This is for VMWare, not Virtualbox.
<Deevz> can i change the size of iconson my desktop?
<Roasted> blizzkid_ what's that? The video here?
<Entraide-net> I know but it's better but not totally open ...
<blizzkid_> Roasted: I mean the vbox manual, how to use physical disks
<curtmack> do I have to uninstall my Ubuntu version, reboot, and then install the nvidia release, or should I just be able to uninstall the current version and then install the new release without rebooting?
<blizzkid_> Entraide-net: define "better"?
<Roasted> blizzkid_ I'm reading through it now, but so far... no dice...
<boozler> Piet: Im looking for code to move the mouse around the screen.. basically
<Piet> boozler: ah, well many applications on linux have CLIs, so the easiest thing is to use them if you're after automation
<ccb0x45> is ata3 usually a dvd drive or a hard drive?
<Entraide-net> better is a matter of choice ...
<blizzkid_> Entraide-net: in my experience vbox is far better than vmware on the desktop
<Roasted> I guess it was just my mistake for thinking maybe more people than myself just happened to think, oh, I dual boot - but let's try virtualizing windows that already exists!
<boozler> Piet: yeah but that's not really the solution i'm looking for
<Entraide-net> Vmware support 3D and native partition , VirtualBox only begin to use that
<Roasted> VMware is a cost product though, isnt it?
<blizzkid_> Roasted: it's a common thing, so a simple google would have showed you how to do it, but no, you ask in #ubuntu, and then ignore links being given to you, or only read them partly
<matt098> noop
<ziroday> Entraide-net: err vbos supports though as awell
<matt098> vmware has its free versions
<Piet> boozler: sounds to me like you should be using some programming language with a gtk interface.
<chuck_> Deevz, right click the icon and choose stretch icon
<Entraide-net> nope for linux it's free in two versions
<ziroday> Entraide-net: virtualbox even
<blizzkid_> Entraide-net: native partition as in physical?
<matt098> i use it on my windows xp pc to learn ubuntu
<Entraide-net> yes physical
<Roasted> blizzkid_ Actually, I did google... but everywhere I read was people setting up a new install of XP/Vista. And the links being supplied to me through this chat (although I appreciate the help) weren't relevant to me.
<blizzkid_> Entraide-net: vbox supports that since 2007
<Roasted> blizzkid_ I utilize google every day of the week since I work in IT Support. I guess it was my mistake for thinking maybe this channel would be of some use. But hey, thanks anyway.
<blizzkid_> Roasted: how is "read chapter 9 of the manual" not relevant?
<chargersfan420> anyone know a way i can verify that my gpu is doing all the graphics work and not the cpu?
<Roasted> blizzkid_ I just told you I'm reading through it now.
<Roasted> but so far, everything else has been irrelevant
<ziroday> chargersfan420: pastebin your glxinfo
<Acaceol> I don't have a /dev/fb0. I'm assuming that's bad.
<Acaceol> How do I fix it?
<Decepticon> how can i link a log file to my public_html so that i can see a constantly updated version of it via the web (insteead of copying a static snapshot of the file over to public_html)
<jats> matt098: Wubi is an easy way to try Ubuntu w/o virtualizing it. Have you considered that as an option?
<ziroday> Acaceol: its fine
<Entraide-net> blizzkid_ what about the 3d on virtualbox ???
<inasmu> Decepticon: set up a symlink in public_html?
<Acaceol> ziroday: A game I'm trying to play won't work without it. (Egoboo)
<blizzkid_> Roasted: so don't say it's not relevant... Not trying to judge you, but sometimes you have to put in some effort, and thorouhly read what people tell you, before judging it as irrelevanr
<ziroday> Entraide-net: virtualbox has 3D support
<Deevz> thx chuck_, thats awesome
<blizzkid_> Entraide-net: that's indeed quite new
<ziroday> Acaceol: I can't help you with that sorry
<chargersfan420> ziroday: sorry, i'm a bit new to this... what is pastebin?
<ziroday> !pastebin | chargersfan420
<ubottu> chargersfan420: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chuck_> Deevz, your welcome
<Roasted> blizzkid_ When I'm being given links on forums dated years ago that are in no way shape or form relevant to what I'm doing, I then begin the right to say "This is not what I was looking for." So don't crap your pants when I ask again hoping for more answers.
<Roasted> that's all I'm saying
<inasmu> Roasted, blizzkid_: take it into a PM
<Roasted> nah
<ziroday> Roasted: blizzkid_ I think it might be a good idea to stop this discussion here
<Roasted> nah
<porter1> Has anyone else been experiencing problems with gnome-screensaver not accepting password? Instead, I have to go back to gdm and login that way...
<blizzkid_> ziroday: yeah, I'm not even wasting more energy on stubborn people right now
<Entraide-net> I need to patch alsa-driver http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/ can someone explain me how to do it for hardy ???
<Roasted> :)
<Acaceol> Can anyone help me get framebuffer working? (That's what /dev/fb0 is for, right? I've no idea what I'm doing.)
<blizzkid_> it's just if someone asks how do I do xyz and you point them to a website titled how to do xyz, that seems fairly relevant to me
<porter1> Entraide-net, why not use the deb provided?
<Piet> Decepticon: you may also need to instruct the web server to follow this symbolic link. For example, if using Apache, you'd need to add something like <Directory /home/user123/~public_html/>Options +FollowSymlinks</Directory>
<Decepticon> it seems like its working
<Decepticon> inasmu and Piet
<wolter> Madpilot, yeah you were right..
<porter1> Entraide-net, as long as you have the development tools installed, the package should install
<wolter> Madpilot, I was looking for columns, now i've found the
<wolter> m
<Entraide-net> the deb don't work it worked on 8.04 but not on 8.04.2 I don't know why and that why I'm stuck without sound now
<chargersfan420> ziroday: thanks.  it is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172061/
<truecmt> hi
<jats> Acaceol: I think framebuffer issues can be caused by the system being overloaded with programs running.
<truecmt> is there any reason why i should use ubuntu rather than gentoo?
<mankash> how to install network card in ubuntu server
<blizzkid_> anyways, I'm off for a short night's sleep
<rabid> i am getting "hard resetting link" messages for my root device quite frequently in my syslog, i had not noticed this before moving to jaunty from intrepid, any suggestions
<mankash> is it plug and play
<ziroday> chargersfan420: the gpu is doing the graphical rendering
<jats> Acaceol: I'm not experienced with the framebuffer, though.
<Deevz> blizzkid_: you who has an eee pc, have you found a way to turn up the volume higher?
<Entraide-net> gentoo is for specialists no versions auto-update do it yourself ... quite powerful indeed
<Deevz> it really isnt loud at all, can barely hear anything
<inasmu> truecmt: they are very different, ubuntu is much easier to set up and has a lot of things built for you, and with gentoo your system will be completely tailored to your computer
<porter1> Entraide-net, you might completey break things, I'm guessing you would have to uninstall Alsa as a package and compile it yourself, not sure though.
<chargersfan420> ziroday:  thank you.  i need to reboot and check again... will you still be here or can you point out what part of it tells you that?
<ziroday> Deevz: try putting PCM volume louder
<inasmu> truecmt: I've run both distros a lot if you want to discuss it in a PM
<truecmt> sure
<Entraide-net> porter1 can you show me how or tell me where to seek ?
<Deevz> ziroday: it is already maxed out :(
<ziroday> chargersfan420: sure, if you do glxinfo | grep render it should say your graphics card and direct rendering: Yes
<devindersingh> hi
<Entraide-net> there's patchs files don't it work with them ?
<jats> truecmt: I think there are articles written regarding Ubuntu vs. Gentoo. Try searching google or the Ubuntu or Gentoo wikis.
<deminished> hi i have a phrase list 2000 lines long i need to replace each line with 'phrase' or '%phrase' or '%phrase%' or 'phrase%' or
<deminished> can any one tell me a good tool to do this ?
<devindersingh> i have configures squid on Ubuntu
<devindersingh> on a machine with 2 NIC
<porter1> Entraide-net, go find the source for ALSA at alsa-project.org
<Entraide-net> Gentoo is perfect but not for beginners
<chargersfan420> ziroday:  thanks again!  I'll be back shortly
<Acaceol> jats: I don't have /dev/fb0, so I'm thinking it's not installed, or I'm not using it, or something.
<devindersingh> how can i forward all the proxy traffic to anothe prtoxy server
<mankash> how to make ubuntu detect new NIC card
<ziroday> chargersfan420: have fun
<bc> anyone know where the gnome weather applet stores its data?
<porter1> Then just patch using tha patch files provided
<devindersingh> eth0 WAN eth1 LAN
<Entraide-net> I use it how ???
<syntax\> ne one experiencing vlc to freeze / hang when watching movies or soemthing?
<devindersingh> i want all uses from LAN to get to a nother proxy server
<devindersingh> 202.75.62.230:62001
<porter1> Entraide-net, do you know how to patch files?
<Entraide-net> no
<Piet> mankash: if the kernel version you are provides support for the NIC's chipset then just plug it in (after powering off, of course)
<Entraide-net> I'm not there cause I know how ... I'm totaly out of it this time ...
<surfinonacid> I'm still trying to figure this one out... nothing's working yet, did you figure anything out?
<jats> Acaceol: I'm not familiar with it, so I don't think I can be of much help. But I do know from working with /dev that sometimes no digits are appended. Try /dev/fd.
<porter1> Entraide-net, I believe that those patch files just need you to use the 'patch' command on whatever you are modifying
<Piet> deminished: awk or sed
<mankash> actually I have installed in a virtual machine and after installing I enabled the network card, lspci is showign the network card
<jats> Acaceol: I'm really taking educated guesses, I'm hoping someone with actual knowledge about the framebuffer can help you.
<mankash> ifconfig doesn't show it
<matt098> Can anyone tell me how to whisper or pm people ?
<deminished> ill check them out
<Madpilot> matt098, /msg <username> <message>
<matt098> thx u
<fornix> mankash, try $ sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<fornix> if eth0 is your current network card
<devindersingh> yes eth0 to WAN
<devindersingh> eth1 LAN
<devindersingh> and i have squid running on the Ubuntu machine
<Entraide-net> don't seem to work
<GillaGal> how do I set me region on a new DVD drive?
<Acaceol> jats: There's a /dev/fd/. The game is trying to use /dev/fb0/, though.
<Entraide-net> how I do that ???
<devindersingh> clients get DHCP from Eth1 LAN
<matt098> is there anyone on that is or has built a media pc that runs and used a tv tuner card.  then i can talk to for some advice on building one ?
<porter1> Entraide-net, start off by using 'git clone git://git.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver.git alsa-driver', which is I believe what you are wanting
<mankash> fornix: thx
<devindersingh> when they browse i want all to go through a proxy server 202.75.62.230:62001
<syntax\> anyone ^_^
 * Acaceol finds it hard to believe that anyone can use Linux and actually know what they're doing.
<Jordan_U> !dvd | GillaGal
<ubottu> GillaGal: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deminished> Piet awk is a programing language i am unfamiliar with and sed i am unsure how could help me can you provide some kind of example ?
<fornix> mankash: np.
<mankash> I have question regarding iptable, need to forward port to another machine ip with different port
<jats> Acaceol: I meant to say /dev/fb not /dev/fd. I know that you can use /dev/sda to access the entire disk instead of /dev/sda1, so maybe /dev/fb works but not /dev/fb0?
<Piet> deminished: awk is not a programming language, ven though its syntax can seem complex.
<Acaceol> jats: There is no /dev/fb.
<porter1> Entraide-net, other than that, you might want to go to an ALSA chatroom or mailing list for help
<Jordan_U> Piet: Actually yes, it is
<Entraide-net> hey I'm just an intermediate user get easy on me ... this bug never happen before and my hardware support easily linux so I cannot understand all of this ... I'm not ready for 1337 stuff ...
<porter1> Entriade-net, what was the problem with using the package specifically?
<mankash> I want to forward  machineA IP:port80 to MachineB IP:port4000 using iptable
<jats> Acaceol: That was a guess on my part. I don't think i have the knowledge to help you, sorry.
<Acaceol> jats: That's fine, I doubt anyone does... Linux hates me. A lot.
<Piet> deminished: here's a simplistic sed example to convert 'foo bar baz' into 'foo BAR baz': sed 's/^foo bar baz/foo BAR baz/'
<Entraide-net> my modem deb stop the sound and the alsa deb patch it to work again but it worked on 8.04 but not on 8.04.2 maybe it's alsa version or the linux kernel that does the bug
<chargersfan420> ziroday:  Could you take a look at this and see if any red flags go off? http://paste.ubuntu.com/172065/
<mactimes> Acaceol: Hey
<deminished> ok i am reading a tutorial now..
<Acaceol> mactimes: Hello
<mactimes> Acaceol: You were saying there is a game trying to access /dev/fb0 when it was supposed to be accessing /dev/fd0, is that correct?
<ziroday> chargersfan420: you're good
<Acaceol> mactimes: It's using DirectFB, so no, I don't think so. I just don't have a /dev/fb0.
<Entraide-net> so I was updating my modem drivers but the alsa patch deb haven't worked well
<mactimes> Acaceol: Oh, I see.
<Acaceol> And I have no clue how to get one. Or what it is, even.
<porter1> Entriade-net, well, you can try what I've mentioned already, and get the alsa-driver stuff from git
<porter1> then run the patch
<matt098> dose anyone no if there is yet a working driver for the ati radeon hd 4870 video card? for ubuntu 8.10???
<chargersfan420> ziroday:  okay thanks... it's just that on a normal boot, i see fglrx interrupt the cpu @ 60 Hz (in powertop), but after hibernating, the entry is gone... maybe its more of a powertop issue
<ziroday> chargersfan420: no idea sorry
 * Acaceol goes back to XP. :/
<rabid> been getting continuous, "hard resetting link" messages about my root device,  how can i resolve thise http://pastebin.com/m73ef1863
<Entraide-net> porter can I run the patch now and how ?
<porter1> Entriade-net, I'm assuming you can cd to the directory you want to patch, and then do something like 'patch -p0 < patch-name.patch'
<AC2009> Hello, I was wondering how to enable 1920x1200 screen resolution in Ubuntu 9.04.  The display settings will only go to 1440x900.  Under XP my video card and LCD will go to 1920x1200.  I have a Radeon 9700 video card
<porter1> Entriade-net, you might want to change the relative paths in the patch file though
<AaronMT> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<loser> hi everyone! how do u exit X Server? i want to install nvidia driver in jaunty thanks in advance
<outbri> ctrl-backspace
<porter1> crl+alt=BkSpace
<AC2009> thank you
<porter1> :)
<AaronMT> It's disabled in Jaunty
<rabid> ctl+alt+f1 drops you out to tty1
<outbri> rabid:that leaves X running, though?
<rabid> kill it then, stop gdm and any Xorgs
<rabid> i usually just log out, then /etc/init.d/gdm stop temporarily
<outbri> so ctrl-alt-f1, login and then killall X should do it for you loser.
<porter1> If it doesn't want to stop killal is your friedn :)
<porter1> I cannot type tonight...
<rabid> cept gdm will restart the xserver if you leave that going
<rabid> so go ahead and shut it down
<rabid> anyone seen my crazy DRDY ERR with hard resetting links message for /dev/sda in jaunty?
<fido> ESPAÑOL
<Cryptic_Bat> How do i get this working 01:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
<fido> hola
<pablo> si?
<AaronMT> !english > fido
<ubottu> fido, please see my private message
<xangua> ubottu: !es | fido pablo
<ubottu> fido pablo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Piet> !es > fido
<Cryptic_Bat> !es | fido
<ubottu> fido: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<porter1> Spam him!
<pablo> thanks
<MTecknology> How do I update my system time from cli?
<AaronMT> sudo apt-get update
<Entraide-net> porter1: Which file I tell it to patch ???
<RHorse> MTecknology date
<Cryptic_Bat> How do i get this working 01:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)?
<MTecknology> RHorse: I meant sync from NTP
<porter1> Entriade, all you need to do is be in the folder that corresponds with what the patch file is looking for.
<redpearl> there's a discrepancy when i check folder size via two tools. one is "du -h" and the other is right click and properties the folder via nautilus
<redpearl> which is correct?
<Entraide-net> can't find file to patch at input line 4
<Entraide-net> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<Entraide-net> The text leading up to this was:
<Entraide-net> --------------------------
<Entraide-net> |diff -urN alsa-driver-git20090424/alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_codec.c alsa-driver-git20090424-hda/alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_codec.c
<FloodBot1> Entraide-net: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MTecknology> caimlas: hi
<caimlas> MTecknology, hi.
<Piet> MTecknology: sudo aptitude install ntp
<jeniffer> hello boys! I would like to know if some of you know what is the driver Ubuntu uses to manage touchscreens......Thanks a lot!!!
<Entraide-net> porter1: that's the problem
<MTecknology> Piet: How do I sync w/ that?
<Decepticon> how do i change the time
<MTecknology> Piet: I've never done it
<Piet> Cryptic_Bat: if the module for this NIC is already loaded, just add am 'iface' stanza to /etc/network/interfaces
<Piet> MTecknology: the package installs a daemon which does it automatically.
<Decepticon> how can i update time with the atomic clocks and change my timezone
<porter1> Entriade-net, the paths are wrong. You must change the relative paths in the patch file itslef first.
<Decepticon> i am on command line
<MTecknology> Piet: nice :)
<Piet> MTecknology: i think there is also the ntpdate package which you can - as a replacement to 'ntp' - use to update the time manually from a remote ntp server
<SaEeDIRHA> hello there, how can i turn off music auto play when i move my mouse cursor over mp3 file ?
<Piet> Decepticon: see my recent conversation with MTecknology
<porter1> Entriade-net, an example. THe first line says 'diff -urN alsa-driver-git20090424/alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_codec.c alsa-driver-git20090424-hda/alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_codec.c'
<ziroday> SaEeDIRHA: Edit > Preferences > Preview
<porter1> Entriade-net, you don't need all those other folders at the beginning necessarily, depending on where your patching
<Decepticon> Piet oh thats amazing i didnt see your very recent conversation
<Decepticon> about the same thing heh
<Piet> Decepticon: to change your timezone, run this: sudo tzconfig
<Decepticon> i am retarded
<SaEeDIRHA> ziroday: thank you :D
<razerblk_> all good im a newbi too
<Decepticon> (Piet) MTecknology: sudo aptitude install ntp
<mib_x0606gkw> Hey can anyone help me cam isnt working in skype but it works everwhere ese, all i get in skype is white where my video should be and also  get shite on the other persons cam too is there anything i can do?
<Piet> Decepticon: funny coincident
<mib_x0606gkw> white*
<kaikirske> #channel
<caimlas> I've got an integrated USB card reader (3.5" bay) - it has a usb port, SD, CF, MMC, etc. ports. it worked in 8.10 but does not in 9.04 - specifically, the card reader portion doesn't detect SD card insertion any longer (though CF works). CF card + SD card causes an (unrecoverable, w/o dis/reconnecting it to the motherboard) USB disconnect. lsusb reports it as ID 0bda:0151 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Stroage Device
<jeniffer> hi. some of you could please tellme which driver ubuntu uses for touchcreens???
<Cryptic_Bat> Piet: It seem that when i in stall the lxde networmanager the afformentioned network card disapeares from the ifconfig out put
<caimlas> jeniffer, what kind of touchscreen?
<caimlas> jeniffer, it all depends on how the hw is designed and connected, as well as the controller.
<Decepticon> Piet what package is tzconfig from
<skot> irc.rebelwratch.com
<KingKimi> Hello all !
<matt098> hi
<Piet> Cryptic_Bat: i don't know lxde network manager, so i'm afraid i cannot help there.
<jeniffer> caimlas this is a elo touch screen using usb conection
<mib_x0606gkw> Hey can anyone help me cam isnt working in skype but it works everwhere ese, all i get in skype is white where my video should be and also  get shite on the other persons cam too is there anything i can do?
<caimlas> jeniffer, is it registered via lsusb?
<MTecknology> Piet: what's a server I could sync from?
<Piet> Deception, apt-file could tell, and so can http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<caimlas> jeniffer, ie type 'lsusb' with plugged in and see if it registers.
<Mikey^> I use window maker, Is there any dock app for network manager ?
<Mikey^> I need to open a terminal always to connect to wireless network
<Cryptic_Bat> Piet: Do i need to download the broadcom linux driver?
<KingKimi> mib_x0606gkw, have you seen !webcam in ubottu ?
<KingKimi> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<caimlas> jeniffer, is it integral to the system (ie part of a laptop) or is it a standalone device?
<mib_x0606gkw> Yes
<mib_x0606gkw> my cam used to work
<jeniffer> yes
<mib_x0606gkw> but sence i upgraded
<mib_x0606gkw> it hast on skype
<FloodBot1> mib_x0606gkw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeniffer> caimlas yes it is registered
<Piet> MTecknology: which country is the system located in?
<MTecknology> Piet: US, -6
<koala8919> The splashcreen of my ubuntu 9.04 doesn't finish it's load anymore, instead it shows the kernel infos and then go to GDM. I'd already added "quiet" on ther kernel parameter of the boot entry. Please help, thanks
<jeniffer> caimlas it is a stand alone screen
<Piet> Cryptic_Bat: run this to see if a module was already loaded: sudo lsmod|grep bcm
<Piet> MTecknology: us.pool.ntp.org
<caimlas> jeniffer, ok. what's the device ID?
<caimlas> jeniffer, the full output line for that device should suffice
<mano> i'm a beginner at ubuntu . i want to make a batch type file to echo my uptime. i know i can type uptime in terminal. i put it in pad and run it as an excutable but it just flashes and closes, anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<zanberdo_> I've recently installed ubuntu jaunty netremix on my new asus eeepc 901. Everything seems to work, but for some reason I can't get it to connect to my wireless network. It's configured identical to the machine I'm currently using (save that this is running intrepid) and I'm not sure where to look for information/logging
<jeniffer> caimlas ID 04e7:0020 Elo TouchSystems
<caimlas> manio, you want to have uptime displayed repetitively in a terminal?
<porter1> koala8919, do you have nvidia drivers? Some computers seem to not have the nvidia logo appear anymore
<Piet> MTecknology: http://www.pool.ntp.org/en/use.html
<MTecknology> Piet: thanks :)
<mano> yep in terminal is good caimlas! just when i double click the batch. i just want it simple so i double click it when i need to, i'm a beginner so dont want it ultra complex yet
<porter1> So it jumps back out and then back in because (I'm guessing) it cannot find the nvidia display screen
<koala8919> porter1: nope, mine's an intel...
<KingKimi> koala8919, sudo update-usplash-theme
<MTecknology> Piet: it was irritating having my irc and desktop report diff times :P
<Piet> MTecknology: welcome :)
<KingKimi> koala8919, sudo apt-get install usplash-theme-ubuntu
<MTecknology> only 2min
<caimlas> manio, watch uptime
<caimlas> type that in terminal, that what you want?
<Piet> Cryptic_Bat: apparently the card must have been working already since you say it did show up in the 'ifconfig' output
<koala8919> KIngKimi: Thanks will try it :)
<KingKimi> koala8919, good luck !
<mano> ok thanks caimlas that worked well. i put that in text editor and terminal popped up ok. i take it the only way to get out of it is to crtl + c or X close?
<caimlas> jeniffer, this thread should help point you to what you're after (ie whether a vendor has supplied a driver, or whether the kindly open source people have implemented one themselves): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579155
<Piet> Cryptic_Bat: when run without additional parameters, this command only lists NICs that are active, i.e. a driver module is available and loaded and the NIC is actually ready to transfer data.
<caimlas> mano, sure
<caimlas> jeniffer, is that helpful?
<caimlas> jeniffer, I didn't read through the whole thing
<chaorain> Hey I'm trying to shrink an xfs partition (Yes I know, impossible). If I use Clonezilla to back up the partition to a another disk (both are local) then delete the XFS then make a smaller XFS partition, would it work? (Also need to do this with XP)
<Piet> Cryptic_Bat: apparently the lxde network manager disables the interface, for a reson i do not know. if that is a problem, then i suggest you do not use this application.
<caimlas> jeniffer, I suspect that it might not work w/ the newer releases, for one reason or another, but give a read.
<jeniffer> caimlas i asked because the touchscreen is working right in ubuntu, but i need to install some driver in another distro... i will read
<jeniffer> caimlas thanks a lot!
<mano> is there any way i can make it open in terminal without making it an excutable in properties? like making it a different extension
<caimlas> jeniffer, good luck and stuff
<jeniffer> caimlas i will need it....i have been trying to do that a week ago
<koala8919> KingKimi: By the way, I have just added the grub entry of ubuntu on the menu.lst of my Arch Linux install.  Would this by the cause of such problem?
<caimlas> mano, first, what are you doing w/ this crap in a script? it's a single command. second, it doesn't matter what the extension is - chmod +x can/will make any file executable.
<Piet> chaorain: that would work. but you would still not have the old data on the new file system :-P
<KingKimi> koala8919, if you didnot enter the correct UUID it might cause problems ........
<Chepo> Wasap.
<mano> just curious how it works caimlas only had it a couple of days , did not know chmod command
<chaorain> Piet, I forgot to include use clone zilla to restore partition. Would it work?
<ZykoticK9> 9.04 Mouse is suddenly laggy, when X starts from a fresh boot mouse is fine, then after a period (a minute or so) it feels like it's underwater.  If the mouse is continually moved after a fresh boot, it will work correctly until you stop mouse movement - then the problem will immediately be present?!
<RHorse> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<koala8919> KingKimi: I didn't have the UUID, I just used the real entry itself for the partition :)
<caimlas> mano, word of advice, don't use GUI tools for console/raw manipulation. it'll only screw you up
<Piet> chaorain: not into a smaller partition, no. i think what you really want to do is to copy the files
<mano> ok man thanks!
<KingKimi> koala8919, in ubuntu terminal, do these 4 commands >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/172074/
<KingKimi> koala8919, i had* this problem... and these 4 commands solved it out
<mano> i made a couple of ones to kill stuff that hang too so got happy with that , my adventures so far are one liner commands lol
<chaorain> Piet, Clonezilla won't copy into a smaller partition? btw the XFS is NOT full about 200 GB free.
<GillaGal> Can anyone tell me how I set me region on a new DVD drive?  regionset doesn't seem to work.
 * burner likes hotkeys to launch things
<Scruff_Mcgruff> my ubuntu partitioning fails at 33% anyone else ever get that? it happens every time.
<KingKimi> koala8919, after you compare with the first,  if you find it ddifferent, update that file using the second line
<zanberdo_> ok
<zanberdo_> so
<burner> GillaGal: did you install regionset?
<zanberdo_> what might cause my wifi to connect to one router and not to my router at home?
<zanberdo_> I've disabled all encryption and still it won't connect
<zanberdo_> now, it scans just fine, I can see my router, along with my neighbors
<koala8919> KingKimi: Do I really need the UUID?
<Piet> chaorain: what clonezilla does is to create an image of the entire partition. this image still refers to the fully sized partition and this will never change.
<KingKimi> koala8919, i think "yes" :P :P .. i had your problem... and those 4 lines helped me to solve it ... do that in ubuntu's terminal  ... give it a try //
<voxadam> I just installed 9.04 on an old box I dug out of the closet but every time I boot the kernel crashes, usually before hitting KDM and always before reaching the desktop. How do I keep X from starting and go text only so I can poke around?
<zanberdo_> and I've used this device at a different location where I was able to connect
 * bc likes that burner likes hotkeys to launch things because bc likes hotkeys to launch things
<KB1JWQ> zanberdo_: SSID issues?
<burner> zanberdo_: maybe it has the info stored about your router with a key?  Try changing the SSID even... or update your firmware
<zanberdo_> KB1JWQ, please elaborate
<Piet> chaorain: use cp -pr
<koala8919> KingKimi: Here is my grub entry for ubuntu, I can boot from it...http://pastebin.com/m273ddfb7
<zanberdo_> burner, I will try changing the ssid, but other devices in my home can connect
<KB1JWQ> SSID broadcast disabled breaks some units.
<chaorain> Piet, Ok so just copy the files? btw the XFS is the /var for an old (8.10) install (still runs)
<zanberdo_> burner, it's just this new netbook
<burner> voxadam: you can boot the "recovery" kernel via grub by pressing esc in the beginning of the boot process
<RHorse> zanberdo_ try from cli and see if any err msgs pop up
<zanberdo_> burner, and the firmware is dd-wrt 24sp1 on linksyswrt54g ver2 router, so it's pretty much the latest
<burner> zanberdo_: and maybe "network-manager" or hte applet in the top right where you control wifi from has a bad key stored.  Right-click, edit connections, and check out "wireless"
<KingKimi> koala8919, but why dont you try those 4 lines in my paste ? ;-)
<zanberdo_> burner, yes, I've checked that, deleted the config several times. still no go...
<johnP> Im in Unbuntu HELL Im new to Unbuntu new as in just this last hour. Im an Unbuntu Virgin. In add remove programs, can i search the drive to add programs, lets say programs on my desktop with a .deb file extention?
<zanberdo_> but I think I will try to change the ssid
<Entraide-net> how to patch alsa ???? .patch file type
<burner> johnP: just double-click the .deb on your desktop to install it
<burner> Entraide-net: that involves compiling software...  are you sure you need to patch alsa?
<KingKimi> johnP, double click the .deb file..
<RocknRoll> what Programming language should i study to develop app for linux?/
<burner> zanberdo_: try one without spaces or a shorter name?  is it 802.11b and your router is set to only allow g?  /me shrugs... Best of luck!
<Entraide-net> compiling grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<stevecam> why does my ubuntu log out after i leave it locked for a while
<burner> RocknRoll: bash, gtk, qt, wxwidgets, python, c++, c, perl, ruby
<burner> :)
<koala8919> KingKimi: I'll just have to finish some things on my arch, will boot and try what you've said after...:) Thanks again
<zanberdo_> burner, yes, I've considered all those items (thank you). the name is 4 chars, no spaces or special chars. the router is configured for mixed mode (b/g) with wpa with tkip & aes support...
 * RocknRoll sighs
<Piet> chaorain: yup, as i said :)
<burner> Entraide-net: if you sound doesn't work... maybe there are other fixes
<KingKimi> koala8919, bonne chance !
<KingKimi> koala8919, good luck
<joe_> Can someone help me fix my mouse on Jaunty? It shoots across the screen and clicks randomly when it feels like
<RocknRoll> burner: gimmer minimun no of languages ;)
<burner> zanberdo_: yeah sorry amigo... i'm out of ideas, but you sound like you're going to get it :)
<Entraide-net> burner : ﻿I'm on hardy 8.04.2 x86 and my sound don't work after I have done this tutorial : http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/06/getting-modem-to-work-in-hardy.html if someone as an idea tell me ...
<johnP> I cant do that.. this thing called a package installer pops up and tells me something about a dependency is not satisfiable; libdbus-1-2 (>=60) im thinking, yeah right.. whatever.. o.k. what does all that crap mean? lucky for me.. i did find the add remove program and managed to doenload and install the filew from there.. but i need to know cus i may have to download things off the net that is not in the add remove programs list.
<RocknRoll> burner: gimme minimun no of languages ;)
<burner> RocknRoll: it really depends on where you want to contribute... if you just want to hack on some app... find out what that app is coded in :)  if you want to start from scratch, analyze what your app should do first...
<chaorain> Piet, ok thanks for all the help. Boy I love my 1.5tb hdd for backups :D
<Entraide-net> the second .deb should have patched alsa but It don't seem to have worked
<stevecam> is there a way to stop ubuntu from logging out automaticly
<burner> chaorain: sbackup?  I'm curious what you use
<johnP> or else i would not be taling now in xchat..
<jbl1> RocknRoll: depends, if you're a total newbie, a scripting language is what you want, Python, Ruby or Perl are all valiant candidates
<Piet> chaorain: :) welcome.
<chaorain> burner, what do you mean?
<burner> stevecam: doesn't autologout here... maybe it's a power management thing?
<stevecam> cant see anything in powermanagement
<burner> chaorain: for your big backup drive... what app do you use to automate backup systems to try to be as cool as time machine?
<RocknRoll> jbl1: in NetApp Enterprise What they will use ;) ?
<burner> chaorain: I've been using "simple backup" and it's ok, but I'm just curious
<gnrfan> has anybody had success mouting a HFS+ (Leopard) partion RW from the Ubuntu Live CD? I'm using Jaunty.. mounts report it as "rw" but I won't write and say it's mounted read-only
<joe__> Has anyone else ever seen the scrolling mouse problem in jaunty
<voxadam> burner: I did what you said and have a root shell now. Now how do I keep X from starting when I reboot?
<burner> voxadam: remove kdm and gdm? :)
<chaorain> burner, actually I use it as my main HDD I just make a foulder in there and copy-paste
<chaorain> er
<chaorain> folder
<burner> so it's not a backup drive then ;)
<phuzion> I have webmin.  Suppose I want to create a cron job that runs the command wget --mirror http://some.site.com every 15 minutes (i have permission to do so).  Would I put the entire command on the "command" line, or just wget then the --mirror etc in "input to command?
<jbl1> RocknRoll: I don't know NetApp but from what their web site says it is, I guess they're using a Web Framework  like Django or Ruby on Rails, so a scripting language
<johnP> Doublicking on a file to install dont work i get an error  dependency is not satisfiable; libdbus-1-2 (>=60) what does this mean?
<burner> johnP: it means you need that libdbus-1-2 before your .deb will install.  are you sure the .deb is for the right version of ubuntu?
<burner> johnP: if so, try to open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<RocknRoll> jbl1: thanks man
<burner> johnP: then if you want to get real tricky, you can install the .deb on your desktop via the term by doing "sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/*.deb"  what what!
<KingKimi> want a command that must display where my root partition is  : (hd? , ?)
<burner> KingKimi: sudo fdisk -l ?
<johnP> no im not.. but heck. i find downloading things for flavors of linux a nightmare..the web page said the file was for unbutu.. thats all i know.
<CQ> hello, I upgraded to jaunty, everything worked, then I switched from a VGA to a DVI Cable and now I get no X ... any ideas? already tried reboots and a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...
<Scruff_Mcgruff> is it possible to do a manual install of ubuntu server?
<jeniffer> caimlas thanks a lot....it seems it is a matter of configuration...good night!
<jeniffer> ;)
<burner> johnP: what is hte app?
<KingKimi> burner, it lists all partitions.. but my question is that any command will display output as (hd? , ?)
<mogus> Besk disk visualization on Gnome ?  I liked fsview on KDE but its not well integrated into Gnome
<johnP> well its xchat.. but not xchat dor gnome.. i needed it cus 9surprise0 i have other questions about this unbuntu thing..
<burner> KingKimi: I don't know of any, but the /dev/sda1 or /deb/sdb2 can be translated to hd0,0 and hd1,1 respectively
<Madpilot> johnP, Xchat is in Ubuntu's repos, you nkow
<johnP> the one i got from add remove was xchat for gnome..
<KingKimi> burner, thnx.
<Madpilot> johnP, real xchat is in repos
<johnP> No i dont know..
<Scruff_Mcgruff> is it possible to do a manual install of ubuntu server?
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿KingKimi:  the command df
<johnP> what is repos?
<snuxoll> define: manual
<Madpilot> johnP, get Add/Remove to show you "All Available applications"
<KingKimi> johnP, system > admin > synaptic
<Scruff_Mcgruff> snuxoll: like copy files myself since the installer doesn't seem to work
<burner> johnP: yeah, like Madpilot said... it's in teh repos... you might be able to get it via add/remove if you change the options to show "all available applications" instead of just ubuntu apps
<Piet> KingKimi: why are you looking for this in the first place? is it related to grub?
<KingKimi> in synaptic , search for xchat and mark and apply
<snuxoll> Scruff_Mcgruff: erm. 'technically', but it's something that would be overly complicated and would take weeks to do
<KingKimi> Piet, NO ..  to locate my root partition with output as (hd*,*)
<johnP> O.k... no worries guys.. im gonna save this whole char when we are done.. but.. exactly what is repos?
<sacarlson> ﻿KingKimi:  then I guess you would have to look at /boot/grub/device.map to see how sda1 maps to hd0,0
<Madpilot> johnP, short form of "repositories" - the archives Ubuntu stores all available apps in
<joe_> Does anyone know the fix for randomly scrolling and clicking mouse in jaunty?
<KingKimi> sacarlson, (hd0)	/dev/sda
<Piet> KingKimi: i mean, why do you want to map your root partition to (hd*,*) in the first place
<Scruff_Mcgruff> snuxoll: do you know why i can't install an os to my external hardrive without erroring but i can use it as an external hardrive?
<KingKimi> Piet, to know how to find my root partition
<Piet> joe_: i don't. but i suggest you have a look at the xorg log file
<snuxoll> Scruff_Mcgruff: because debian-install doesn't like external drives, don't ask why
<KingKimi> Piet, i mean to know where my root is
<blndr08> does anyone have any experience with Ubuntu Studio?
<snuxoll> Scruff_Mcgruff: I just install to an internal HDD and then move it into an enclosure
<Piet> KingKimi: well whatever :)
<sacarlson> ﻿KingKimi:  is that a question? ya that's normaly how it's maped but can change the device.map file
<burner> Piet: do you know a way to show the format in hd#,# instead of /dev/hda# /
<johnP> O,.k yes i see what you are saying and i did read on the net just go and open up the applications folder and find xchat.. but it wasnt there.. so i downloaded a copy.
<Scruff_Mcgruff> well i'm running windows on this computer, so i'd just boot in windows after installing to a 2nd hardrive, then boot in safemode and copy the files from the internal to external?
<Madpilot> johnP, Ubuntu has two repositories - Universe & Multiverse - that aren't enabled by default. Switching Add/Remove to 'all available applications' is the easiest way of enabling them
<snuxoll> Scruff_Mcgruff: you can't just copy the files like that most of the time (grub, etc)
<snuxoll> Scruff_Mcgruff: you'd have to dd the partition
<burner> johnP: delete whatever you downloaded and get it via add/remove or synaptic package manager
<Piet> burner: you could just script it
<johnP> Im looking in my folders now and i do not have two copies of xchat.. just the one i just got to install.. perhaps vey version didnt hae uit?
<sacarlson> ﻿KingKimi:  so if that the case the (hd0,0) would be /dev/sda1  (hd0,1) would be /dev/sda2  I think
<Scruff_Mcgruff> dd?
<bostwick> so i installed linuxant and it has my wireless driver on its list, but when I install it, it says installing and stops at 50% then closes.
<Piet> burner: but the mapping between bios drive notation and linux devices is tricky, and even grub fails on that sometimes.
<KingKimi> sacarlson, ok
<bostwick> im running ubuntu 9.04
<bostwick> err
<johnP> i see so its possible i did have it on my system, and just coul not see it..
<burner> sacarlson: you think correctly :)
<bostwick> the newest dist
<johnP> well yeah i can delete the pone off the desktop..no problem.
<muflord> How would I copy a dvd to an iso?
<burner> johnP: you don't have it on your system, but it is in the repositories, waiting for you to pick it for download and installation
<KingKimi> johnP, install it using synaptic ........
<Piet> bostwick: run it from a terminal and see if it outputs errors there.
<bk> i have a problem with lock
<bk> apt get lock
<bk> how do i stop it
<bostwick> run what?
<bk> its hung
<KingKimi> muflord, using brasero
<FloodBot3> bk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bostwick> I installed linuxant fine
<johnP> Oh i see.. the repos are on a server so,eplace.
<bostwick> its when I try to install the driver with it that it gets to 50% then stops
<bk> what do i do about dpkg getting locked and hanging?
<johnP> someplace
<KingKimi> muflord, choose disk copy and in select a disk to write > choose it as image file
<burner> johnP: exactly :)  many servers that are mirrored all over the world to expound a little
<bostwick> I tried using ndiswrapper but when I install the .inf file the driver says no hardware is present.
<Madpilot> johnP, they are, and add/remove (and the other ways of installing stuff) pull stuff off those servers
<Piet> bostwick: you're referring to the linuxant modem drivers, i suppose?
<muflord> kingkimi, sweet, thanks for the help
<bostwick> yes
<bostwick> WLAN drivers
<KingKimi> johnP, system > admin > software resources  and choose download server in your country or closest to you.. to get good speed
<Piet> bostwick: oh i see, have no experience with those nor with ndiswrapper
<chaorain> how do I use rm on a dir?
<burner> s/resources/sources/g
<FloridaGuy> my ubuntu 9.04...gnome is only loging into a desktop back ground ..no panel..no right click of mouse
<bk> what do i do about dpkg getting locked and hanging?
<KingKimi> chaorain, rm -r directoryname
<Piet> bk: don't break it in the first place ;-)
<KingKimi> !aptfix
<johnP> O.k. another question.. i needed an ati driver.. i got it also from the repos.. but b4 that i went to the net and saw the file at ATI.com. The webpage said for it to work i had to have poxit or something for memory enabled on my system.. i went ahead and installed the ati drivers from repos, but have no idea what this poxit is or how to make my video card work.
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bk> cant help it piet
<bk> i didnt cntrl z instead of c
<chaorain> KingKimi, Thanks
<bk> cause im dumb lol
<KingKimi> chaorain, np
<burner> johnP: did you try just using the system -> admin -> hardware drivers program to install the drivers?
<Piet> bk: do as ubottu just suggested
<Sagaci> i've got my main profile on ubuntu as my name with all privileges, is there a way to simply create another user with all those privileges minus administer the system and keep my settings (eg. theme, fonts, etc)?
<johnP> \No.. i did not know anything about that.. i just saw it in repos, figured i did not already have it cus it was unchecked.. an i downloaded and installed it from there.
<bostwick2> wat
<bostwick2> it said my username was in use and kicked me
<bostwick2> >_>
<dyess002> I have installed the Unbuntu as an application on Win XP ,How can I convert Ubunta as my single operating sys without loosing anything that I have accumulated so far, ( setting's, Files, Pictures, Movies)
<Piet> Sagaci: are you saing you want the other use to have the same themes and fonts as you have?
<Sagaci> yes, all users
<Sagaci> just not the "administer the system" privilege
<KingKimi> dyess002, guided - use entire disk  option in the ubuntu installer
<KingKimi> dyess002, but move the existing files in ubuntu to any other storage medium like pendrives
<johnP> O.K. did that.. it seemed to work and says i need to reboot.
<burner> Sagaci: there's no real easy way... but you can copy your .themes and .fonts and probably some setting file to set the theme, but I don't know where that one is
<dyess002> so i have to back up and reinstall
<bostwick2> okay, here is my request, I need a step by step, including files to download and how to install them, guide to installing wireless drivers on ubuntu. I have the most recent version of ndiswrapper, but I dont know how to install it. I have an older version that I install directly from the ubuntu disk, but it doesnt recognise my wireless card, even though its on the capatible list for ndiswrapper
<Piet> Sagaci: well, i'm not sure about the themes and fonts, you probably need to copy something like ~/.fonts and ~/.gnome* to the new users' home directories, or to /etc/skel/
<KingKimi> !aptoncd > dyess002
<ubottu> dyess002, please see my private message
<KingKimi> dyess002, use aptoncd to move the downloaded files from synaptic to your new ubuntu
<johnP> Im gonna figure out how to save this chat log so i can keep you guys instructions then reboot. i am sure you will see me again tonight LOL.. im trying to get all my needed drivers installed and set up.
<KingKimi> dyess002, yes. complete reinstall
<johnP> Thanks folks.
<Piet> Sagaci: to create the new users and to add them to the groups your user belongs to, you can just use the adduser command
<Madpilot> johnP, this channel is logged
<bostwick2> could it be that I am using the wrong wireless drivers for my card? I used the same .exe I used for windows but it looks different than when I first installed it on my old winxp
<dyess002> i'm trying to find your message, It comes up and then dissapears
<Piet> Sagaci: to determine the groups you are in, run: groups
<johnP> just like in mirc i should be able to just save the logfile then?
<azfira> /daiz
<azfira> Kendari
<Decepticon> which file should i copy from /usr/share/zoneinfo/ if i want my time to be 12:40am ... i tried to copy /usr/share/zoneinfo/EST to /etc/localtime but i am getting 11:40am, off by 1 hour. help please
<acfrazier> I really messed up this time. So I upgraded from ext3 to ext4 using the gparted livecd, i figure all is good, right. I go to mount the ext4 filesystem and it gives me an invalid type. I think oh man, I'm screwed so I reboot and it boots fine with the exception of some gnome errors. So I modified the fstab and changed menu.lst to my liking and I got to where
<sysop> hello all
<Flannel> Decepticon: EST vs EDT?  You're likely in EDT right now.
<Sagaci> Piet: thanks
<acfrazier> I am. Grub just boots to a grub > prompt, and I can't boot linux
<Piet> Decepticon: see www.timeanddate.com
<Piet> Decepticon: but you should create a symbolic link there, not copy the file
<Piet> Sagaci: welcome.
<Decepticon> ah ok
<Decepticon> it seems to be EST5EDT
<bostwick2> it puts the lotion on the hard drive
<bostwick2> or else it gets reformatted
<Decepticon> its /usr/share/zoneinfo/EST5EDT
<Vesayth> I've got a simple question about using a samba server. I have 3 computers - a windows box, a ubuntu 64 bit box, and a laptop with ubuntu 32 bit. Both ubuntu versions are 8.10. The 64 bit ubuntu box acts as my web server and samba file server. If i use the machine's network host name (phoenix) by typing //phoenix on the windows box, it goes to the web page, but if I put in the local ip of it instead, it won't find it. However, on the laptop it
<Vesayth> Sorry I said it's for samba but it's for both samba and web
<Decepticon> Vesayth you got cut off
<bk> how do i start openvpn
<bk> and where are the files located?
<Vesayth> Oh, where did it cut out?
<acfrazier> I really messed up this time. So I upgraded from ext3 to ext4 using the gparted livecd, i figure all is good, right. I go to mount the ext4 filesystem and it gives me an invalid type. I think oh man, I'm screwed so I reboot and it boots fine with the exception of some gnome errors. So I modified the fstab and changed menu.lst to my liking and I got to where
<Decepticon> However, on the laptop it
<acfrazier> I am. Grub just boots to a grub > prompt, and I can't boot linux
<Decepticon> Vesayth However, on the laptop it
<Vesayth> However, on the laptop it's the completely reverse of that. I would like to use the host name just as a standard for the home (because other people can't remember ip addresses). Does anyone know what is going wonky with this or can point me to the right place? I'm not exactly sure what to google for.
<Piet> acfrazier: apparently when you edited menu.lst to your liking, it was not to the liking of grub
<bostwick2> IT PUTS THE LOTION ON THE HARD DRIVE, OR ELSE IT GETS REFORMATTED AGAIN
<bostwick2> :|
<bk> and where are the files located?
<bk> how do i start openvpn
<bostwick2> linux is driving me nuts, ill just call my buddy and let him deal with installing my drivers
<acfrazier> Piet: but I can't fix it, cause I can't boot the Jaunty liveCD, but that's a whole nother issue, which is why I was using the parted liveCD.
<Piet> acfrazier: then use the parted live cd again to fix it
<acfrazier> Piet: I can't, if I can't mount my ext4 partition to fix it, it gives me an invalid filesystem type, when the livecd indeed supports ext4
<Oleander> question: can u install windows font on ubntu?
<jimisrvrox> hey has anybody figured out how to be able to watch the abc.com full episodes? went to the forums and basically nothing is really working...sure ive managed to find it elsewhere but im sure the abc stream is probably the best quality
<Vesayth> I apologize: on the windows box the IP address does work. I just forgot the // before it. It however still does not recognize //phoenix on the laptop
<Piet> acfrazier: try to revert your changes to menu.lst, then reboot and see if it helps
<Piet> acfrazier: depending on the file editor you used, a backup copy of menu.lst may have been automatically created when you edited it.
<Sagaci> i see that APTonCD is quite outdated to this point, is there a newer program that saves all packages onto usb or cd for installation for later?
<Flannel> Sagaci: How is AptonCD outdated
<Sagaci> it says is only works for eft, fiesty and dapper
<Flannel> Sagaci: Hmm, Where's it say that?
<acfrazier> Piet: when I go to mount it using the parted liveCD to correct the issue, I get "mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'"
<Flannel> Sagaci: As far as I know, there's nothing version specific about it, so it should work just fine.
<jony12345676789> hey i've just obtained a very old desktop computer petium 2 350mhz 18gb some very old graphic hard and 128mb of ram and obiously ubuntu desktop doesn't meet the requirements.  So i am hoping some can suggest something that will run a desktop enviroment(i dnt mind which) while being as light on the system as posible. cheers and btw i use ubuntu on my normal computer
<Sagaci> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/index.html
<Severian> The AptonCD FAQ says support is up to Feisty.
<Sagaci> i'll try it later
<Piet> acfrazier: so apparently the parted live cd does not support ext4 mounting
<Piet> acfrazier: you'll need to find a live cd that does.
<Flannel> Sagaci: That's just the website being outdated, looks like.
<Sagaci> i've have to clean install ubuntu 3 times since i got it. i love the distro but the only annoying thing about clean install is that i have to d/l all the pkgs again, but this should alleviate the problem
<acfrazier> Piet: Well, I don't know any other liveCD other than Ubuntu, and parted. I know Debian won't have support for it until at least the next major release, so I'm up a creek with no paddle here.
<Severian> jony12345676789, What do you mean old?  I use slower machines than that.   I suggest crunchbang.  It is a customized ubuntu distro that does very nicely on machines in that range.
<Piet> acfrazier: why does the ubuntu live cd not work for you?
<Rafael> how can i see/check the size of the boot area
<acfrazier> Piet: It repeatedly tries to mount the filesystem then drops to busybox. Only on USB, CD works fine, but my DVD drive is failing so I get I/O errors, and am forced to use USB
<Severian> Rafael,   df
<Piet> acfrazier: system rescue cd was just recently released, it might support ext4
<losher> Sagaci: packages go into /var/cache/apt/archives. In theory, you should be able to burn those files to a DVD and then bring them back again whenever you want...
<jony12345676789> -Severian ok a ditro that will run nicly with a machine with those specs
<Rafael> severian: i am newby..do i write "df", and that is?
<Severian> jony12345676789, like I said, crunchbang will run nicely.
<Severian> Rafael,   go to a terminal prompt and type the command    df
<IcemanV9> Rafael: df -h will give you a nice readable stat
<jony12345676789> thx  ( you people are all so nice ) hehe its running win98 right nw i will soon fix that heh
<Sagaci> losher: where's all the other packages? scattered around ie. ubuntu-restricted-extras, cups, etcetra
<Rafael> severian: thanks
<mogus> Best disk usage visualization for Gnome ?
<Piet> acfrazier: http://www.sysresccd.org/news/2009/05/12/systemrescuecd-120-released/ says this comes with 2.6.29, so it should support ext4
<Severian> Rafael, if you have a separate partition for /boot, it will show up there and you can see how much space is free.  If you don't see /boot, then /boot is part of the / partition and that will show you how much space you have.
<jony12345676789> severian - will this do a harddrive install?
<losher> Sagaci: as far as I know, any/all downloaded packages go into /var/cache/apt/archives before being applied, and they stay there...
<Severian> jony12345676789, Yes
<Piet> mogus: boabab
<jony12345676789> cool does it need internet for the install?
<Piet> baobab even
<mogus> Piet:thanks!
<Severian> jony12345676789, in fact I am installing it on a virtual machine at the moment.
<Sagaci> losher: nope, i've only got about 22 there
<Sagaci> losher: 1758 installed according to synatpic
<losher> Sagaci: er, you're doing network installs?
<Sagaci> synaptic*
<Sagaci> no
<Rafael> Severian: thanks i got it...i have 4 diferent software raid: bootis on raid 1, swap is on raid 1, system is on raid 5 and home is on raid 5
<mogus> Piet: Is there a foldersize-like plugin for Gnome?
<jony12345676789> si what package do i get?
<Severian> jony12345676789, Need?  Well, it will install without the internet, but it won't be able to get updated packages.  So, do it that way if you must.
<Sagaci> oh I see, that's just deb packages, is there any way to include ALL packages via synaptic
<losher> Sagaci: then unless something has changed, it either comes from the install medium or it gets downloaded and put in /var/cache...
<aldin> hi, why i cant login to gtalk with pidgin on ubuntu 9.04, it keeps logigng and logging...
<[OF]fabzor3> hey i have an nvidia card, running ubuntu but i cant set a 75hz refresh rate
<Severian> jony12345676789,  http://crunchbang.net/pub/linux/crunchbang-8.10.02.i386.iso
<[OF]fabzor3> any idea? is this a bug?
<Piet> mogus: there are extensions for nautilus, but i don't know whether there is one to display the total size of directories and their children in a list.
<mogus> Piet: in addition to fsview (KDE) i found a neat ncurses frontend for du (du -h) called ncdu
<mogus> Piet: thanks
<losher> Sagaci: not sure what you mean. All packages are deb packages...
<Piet> mogus: if i need this information i usually right-click a directory and select properties or use du -sch on a terminal
<Sagaci> losher: i have ubuntu restricted extras, but it's not listed there
<jimisrvrox> hey guys how can I make it to where I can force firefox to use atleast 60-70% of my avaliable memory bc its eating up like 90 cpu and only 30 mem...
<mogus> Piet: Yes, but thats so... Microsoft. I imagine Ubuntu/Debian/Linux can do better :)
<AaronMT> check your extensions
<acfrazier> Sagaci: that's probably because it's a metapackage
<losher> Sagaci: so try an experiment. Download something from restricted & after install, see if it's in /var/cache/apt/archives...
<Sagaci> is it possible to save them?
<Rafael> quit
<jony12345676789> ok peoples im gonna reboot then boot into ubuntu then download cruchbang linux but befour that will i be able to use stuff like apt-get (once i got internet up) and just typical things you would find in ubuntu and also install applications?
<mogus> Piet: I usually use df -h for the basic overall drive usage - nice and quick
<mogus> du -sch works nicely to get a general summary
<mogus> Piet: thanks
<jony12345676789> bye and thx every1
<Piet> mogus: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=439900
<Sagaci> it worked, this is going to take some thinking and sorting, VLC player is installed but not listed there
<Brack10> Can I virtualbox my vista partition safely or should I not touch that with a 10 foot pole?
<mogus> Piet: Baobab is indeed nice. Trick apparently is to use the "Folder" view to look at mounted drives.
<mobi-sheep> Brack10: You should try Virtualbox IRC channel / forum for that one.
<Brack10> :(
<chaorain> is there a way to get the size of a dir including recursive?
<sacarlson> ﻿Brack10: if you mean would windows run in virtualbox yes.  but if you plan to take windows that it already installed and running on a partition I don't think so.
<Madpilot> chaorain, Disc Usage Analyser (also known as baobab)
<Brack10> sacarlson: hardware profiles?
<losher> Sagaci: if it was installed off the DVD, it won't be there. But that's ok, because next time you install it will just come from the DVD again.
<stew> chaorain: du -hs /path/to/dir
<Severian> chaorain,   du -h
<chaorain> thanks
<sacarlson> ﻿Brack10: I'm not sure but virtualbox sets up alot of stuff around the target operating system at install
<Sagaci> losher: unfortunately not, it was upgraded from 8.10 and installed via live cd 8.10
<mogus> Piet: the devs apparently think that basic info like calculating the size of a folder is "intrusive".
<mogus> Piet: basic functionality that should appear in the file manager folder detail size pane IMHO
<sacarlson> ﻿Brack10: in some strange file structure that simulates partitions I think.
<Piet> mogus: the problem is it slows the file manager down remarkably and causes lots of I/O
<turbo> I know this is the wrong place but maybe you can help me find an answer because linuxmint is based on ubuntu and the support isint huge
<Brack10> what about vmware?
<Brack10> can it do it?
<Brack10> that would be so cool
<turbo>  im using  linuxmint latest release. trying to use virtual box ose and when I try to start my system it fails with two pop ups. one of them is VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (rc=-1908)
<sacarlson> ﻿Brack10: again it will run just don't expect to move what is already installed.
<Brack10> sacarlson: what I really want is the ability to run it in a VM on linux AND boot to it
<losher> Sagaci: well make up your mind. You said "the only annoying thing about clean install is that i have to d/l all the pkgs again".
<Brack10> :(
<mogus> Piet: not if they do it right, as foldersize does, which is calculate in the background. File sizes don't change every second, and in any case people aren't looking usally for exact data, just the 'which of my folders do i need to move to my backup drive before my system drive gets maxed out,' sort of thing
<IcemanV9> Brack10: ask in #vbox at freenode.net .. or search ubuntu/virtualbox forum(s)
<Severian> Brack10, Either VMWare, or VirtualBox can run VMs of Windows XP.  VirtualBox needs a CPY with Hardware Virtualization.  To move your current computer to a VM, look for a p2v tool.  That is the generic name of the tools  Physical 2 Virtual.
<Guest65107> what directory id firefox in once installed
<sacarlson> ﻿Brack10: I'm sure that can be done just have a script that runs at boot or when you login to your account and have it start vmware
<timothy> Hello can someone help me
<mogus> Piet: AFAIK size is calculated with most current file systems, and reading is just a matter of keeping a cache current with what is being written
<Brack10> Severian: thank you, that was quite helpful
<Piet> mogus: yeah i guess youre right there
<IcemanV9> Guest65107: type in the terminal: which firefox
<Sagaci> losher: well now the annoying thing is to figure out how to retrieve all the pkgs
<sacarlson> I use virtualbox with windows xp in it
<timothy> I have ubuntu 9.04 installed on my system but it seems to oveload my cpu
<Guest65107> ok
<Severian> timothy, time to look for a faster computer, it sounds like.
<timothy> it is a quad
<timothy> 4 CPU
<IcemanV9> Guest65107: usually in /usr/bin directory
<losher> Sagaci: it might help if you told us what your ultimate goal actually is.
<AmyRose> Does Gwget even work at all? I can't get that thing to download anything.
<Severian> timothy, No matter what it is, if you are overloading it with a modest OS like Ubuntu, then it is time to look for an upgrade.
<Guest65107> thanxx
<Wolvez> does anybody knows what is the package for (dos2unix) ubuntu 9.04
<AmyRose> and I'm on Jaunty
<timothy> the computer is not that old
<Severian> Wolvez, did you try    man dos2unix
<Piet> Wolvez: apt-file and http://packages.ubuntu.com could tell
<ttmrichter> How do I get X to stop forcing a resolution of 800x600 when it can't ID the monitor that's attached?  Version is 8.10.
<losher> timothy: doesn't sound right. A quad usually has lots of cpu to spare. Why exactly do you think your 'cpu is overloaded'?
<Piet> Wolvez: i think it's dosutils or mtools or the like
<Wolvez> thankks
<Severian> ttmrichter, put stuff in xorg.conf to define your monitor and video card
<Sagaci> losher: my gui screwed up on 3 separate occasions and i found it easier just to clean reinstall, i'd like to be able to install these pkgs off a cd/dvd in the event of a clean install rather than having to wait hours to download and configure each time
<dtchen> Wolvez: tofrodos
<ttmrichter> Severian: it ignores that.
<IcemanV9> Wolvez: use 'aptitude search' to look for a package :)
<ttmrichter> I have modelines (generated by cvt) and it just ignores them.
<timothy> it gets slugish and I check the system monitor and it says two of them are running close to 100 % but then I re boot the computer and its normal again
<Wolvez> yes.. I think it was mtools.. but now is tofrodos >)
<Severian> ttmrichter, No, it doesn't  I have patched several 9.04 systems that way.
<Wolvez> installed :)
<IcemanV9> timothy: use top or htop to look for what is hogging the cpu
<losher> timothy: next time it happens, you need to run 'top' and see what is taking up all that cpu.
<Piet> AmyRose: i never used gwget, i just open a terminal window and wget there. if you dislike this, look into aria2c instead, there are good GUIs for it.
<IcemanV9> timothy: well. you're using system monitor .. what is hogging the cpu, then? do u remember?
<ttmrichter> Severian: seriously, it ignores them.  This following line is IGNORED.  It is not reacted to.  It is not showing up in any way shape or form: Modeline "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<ttmrichter> It doesn't work.
<timothy> how do i run top or htop
<losher> Sagaci: sounds like what you really need is just a full backup of a cleanly installed system
<Piet> AmyRose: there are also good download managers which integrate with firefox in case you use that
<Severian> ttmrichter, you need more than that
<IcemanV9> timothy: open the terminal and type top or htop
<ttmrichter> Severian: What do I need then?  The docs are very not-complete and not-clear.
<timothy> ok thanks
<Severian> ttmrichter, Give me a moment and I'll be back with what I setup.  It is on a remote machine.
<prodigel> Is there a channel for easy peasy?
<Wolvez> thank you guys.!
<Wolvez> bye
<Piet> ttmrichter: ModeLine is a subordinate command, it must be enclosed in a subsection
<losher> timothy: run top now, so you'll have an idea what a normal 'top' looks like, then you can run it again when your computer gets sluggish & come back & tell us what's hogging the cpu.
<Piet> ttmrichter: make sure you have it that way
<ttmrichter> Piet: I know this.  It was in the monitor block.
<timothy> ok sounds good I got Htop running now
<losher> ttmrichter: no diagnostics in the X log?
<prodigel> I ran easy peasy on someones eee pc and wireless doesn't work. I was curios if atheros ar5bxb63 chipset works on ubuntu
<ttmrichter> losher: Where is the X log?
<IcemanV9> timothy: is it running on all cpu or just two?
<timothy> hey it see,s Firfox is taking up a lot of the cpu
<losher> ttmrichter: usually /var/log/Xorg.0.log or some such...
<mogus> I recently installed U 9.4 , and the user switcher just died a few days ago. Wont let me re-add to the panel. Says "Error  -"User Switcher" has quit unexpectedly - If you reload a panel object, it will automatically be added back to the panel."
<simoncpu> hello
<timothy> its running on all 4
<Guest65107> firefox is in  /usr/bin but i get error when trying to launch it from menu--error=could not launch firefox failed to execute child process,firefox no such file or diretory
<simoncpu> how do i prevent my windows from being dragged to the next desktop?
<ttmrichter> losher: I'll check it when I get on the machine this evening.  What am I looking for?
<mogus> simoncpu: if you don't need extra desktops, you can just set the number of desktops to one
<IcemanV9> timothy: that's normal for firefox using lots of cpu once in a while during surfing the 'net
<Piet> prodigel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<sacarlson> ﻿prodigel: I have easy-peasy installed on my eee pc and I installed the drivers direct from madwifi.  But I think on easy-peasy it worked out of the box
<timothy> well right now Im streaming something but that shouldnt take up all the resources
<simoncpu> mogus: i need the extra desktops, but my windows get dragged to the next one whenever i accidentally drag them off-screen
<prodigel> sacarlson, live cd had a wlan device but didn't detect any network.
<losher> ttmrichter: dunno, I'm guessing something that mentions the mode line?
<mogus> simoncpu: "accidentally?" are you on KDE?
<IcemanV9> Guest65107: in the terminal, type pkill firefox
<ttmrichter> losher: OK, I'll scan it this evening and see what I can see.
<simoncpu> mogus: i am on the default gnome
<losher> ttmrichter: my first guess is you have a syntax error on the line, which is why it's being ignored
<mogus> hm.
<timothy> it is running arround 80 to 95 %
<IcemanV9> Guest65107: then try to launch Firefox again
<sacarlson> ﻿prodigel: the madwifi driver is way better
<ttmrichter> losher: It's a straight cut-and-paste from cvt, that line.
<Guest65107> ok
<mogus> simoncpu: are you using a switcher helper like ... forgot the name
<turbo>  im using  linuxmint latest release. trying to use virtual box ose and when I try to start my system it fails with two pop ups. one of them is VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (rc=-1908)
<simoncpu> mogus: i dunno... i've just installed 9.04
<mogus> simoncpu: hm
<prodigel> sacarlson, I'm sure about it, just that it's not mine, and probably the owner wouldn't succeed in reinstalling madwifi after kernel updates
<turbo> i know this is the wrong support
<mogus> simoncpu: dunno. how often does this happen?
<simoncpu> mogus: every time... it's not a bug, really
<losher> ttmrichter: weirder things have happened....
<simoncpu> i just want to turn it off :)
<sacarlson> ﻿prodigel: hope by the next kernel update they will have working drivers then.
<mogus> simoncpu: well mine does not do that. but then Ive got an ancient graphics card atmoment and i cant even run level two graphics effects
<mogus> simoncpu: maybe you can try turning your effects down a level?
<IcemanV9> turbo: if i could recall, i think you need to change the permission of /dev/something or .... i don't remember other one. sorry
<simoncpu> mogus: but i want the effects too :)
<Guest65107> pkill did'nt work ether any other ideald
<losher> timothy: does restarting firefox fix it?
<Guest65107> no
<simoncpu> omfg. what happened to virtualbox? where did my vms go?
<simoncpu> brb
<mogus> simoncpu: i understand. but try and turn them off for a bit to see if that changes the issue.
<IcemanV9> Guest65107: try to launch firefox in your terminal and see what the error says
<Piet> turbo: you'Re lacking the virtualbox kernel modules
<IcemanV9> turbo: that's it. what Piet just said.
<Piet> turbo: start a package manager and search for anything that contains 'virtualbox' or 'vbox', you should find somethink like linux-modules...
<Severian> ttmrichter, Here is an example of one of my Jaunty machines.  It has a simple xorg.conf file and comes up in 1024 x 768.   http://pastebin.com/f18c90614
<Guest65107> The program 'firefox' is currently not installed.  but i judt installed it in synaptic
<losher> Severian: nice one!
<chaorain> Is there a way to tell my comp to turn off in 1 hr? (9.04)
<Piet> turbo: if that doesn't exist, then try this instead: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install module-assitant && m-a a-i virtualbox
<jemark> turbo: install the linux-headers and unstall the old vbox and then install the new version
<Piet> chaorain: sudo shutdown -r 1h
<Severian> chaorain, There are several ways.  Setup a cron job to do   shutdown -h now
<chaorain> Piet, ty
<Severian> Piet's way would be easier.   chaorain
<Piet> chaorain: oops, it's shutdown -h, not -r
<ttmrichter> Severian: I'll give that a shot tonight as well.  Thanks.
<floatboat> anyone here using fglrx? does your terminals flash really slowly whenever a new line is printed (updates very slowly?) -- but everything else like firefox works fine
<Piet> chaorain: so: sudo shutdown -h 1h
<IcemanV9> Guest65107: well it said it is not. in the terminal, type sudo aptitude install firefox
<chaorain> Piet, that was probably an important difference
<patrick> hi
<chaorain> piet, thanks
<simoncpu> hello
<ttmrichter> Piet, Severian: Thanks for the assistance.  Hopefully tonight I can stop using the Windows half of that presentation machine.  :)
<simoncpu> do you guys know the path where virtualbox installs its guest os?
<Guest65107> ok will do thanx a million
<Piet> chaorain: -r would just reboot
<patrick> hi!
<simoncpu> virtualbox seems to have been mysteriously deleted from our system
<ttmrichter> simoncpu: VirtualBox puts all its stuff under ~/.VirtualBox, I think.
<simoncpu> oki
<simoncpu> oh cool, the files are still there
<felixsulla> Can you move to another desktop from the kb?
<Severian> simoncpu, ~/.VirtualBox/HardDisks
<simoncpu> i wonder what happend to VirtualBox?
 * simoncpu checks out the log files for clues
<lstarnes> felixsulla: ctrl+alt+left-arrow and ctrl+alt+right-arror
<IcemanV9> simoncpu: check log files
<lstarnes> *arrow
<ttmrichter> simoncpu: It got a better offer from Oracle.  :D
<felixsulla> lstarnes: Thankyou
<simoncpu> lol
<Flake> Woo!
<simoncpu> btw, can vmware read virtualbox files?
<ttmrichter> simoncpu: Not thus far, I don't think.  There is work on standardizing virtual machine file formats though.
<Severian> simoncpu, It sounds like a local problem.  I am not seeing reports of it mysteriously disappearing on machines around the world.  I am running it on 3 machines here.
<patrick__> hoy!
<patrick__> hahaha
<patrick__> lolololololololololololololol
<Severian> ttmrichter, That work is done.  VirtualBox 2.2 uses the standard OVF
<patrick__> ablublublublublu
<ttmrichter> Severian: Oh, really?  Cool!
<simoncpu> i only installed wine last night, hoping that it would run vmware infrastructure client
<simoncpu> it didn't run, so i slept
<simoncpu> when i woke up, virtualbox was gone
<losher> simoncpu: google says vmware can read *converted* virtualbox files. AYOR...
<floatboat> simoncpu: hackers
<patrick__> hahaha
<floatboat> losher: what's AYOR?
<patrick__> lololololololol
<floatboat> will someone kick patrick for being a freaking degenerate?
<patrick__> noob
<losher> Sorry, AYOR = At Your Own Risk
<simoncpu> it means that i have to reinstall virtualbox to export virtualbox files?
<ttmrichter> floatboat: Most IRC clients have the ability to easily add ignore clauses.
<simoncpu> uhm....
<patrick__> this is cool
<knoxville> why do I get permission denied when trying to chmod an SMBFS as root?
<patrick__> i dont know
<lstarnes> ttmrichter: that doesn't make being annoying right though
<ttmrichter> lstarnes: Oh, I quite agree.  But it deals with the immediate symptoms quite handily.
<patrick__> oh yeah
<patrick__> ?
<Severian> knoxville, The samba server on the other side is rejecting you chmod.
 * ttmrichter has a sizable ignore file.
<knoxville> Severian, its an external HDD with an ethernet adapter in NTFS
<patrick__> ohhh....
<losher> ttmrichter: size isn't everything you know...
<floatboat> ttmrichter: i'm concerned more for your sanity - mine is bullitproof
<Severian> knoxville, OK
<sacarlson> ﻿knoxville: I guess the partition SMBFS is mounted read only?
<ttmrichter> floatboat: I have no sanity left.  No worries here.  :D
<Piet> losher: but sizable is everything
<knoxville> I ran this "sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.196/public/ /nfs/" how would I make that RW?
<losher> Piet: *re*sizeable is everything...
<Piet> right :)
<Severian> knoxville, You may not be able to.  It depends on the server at 192.168.1.196
<Piet> knoxville: mount -o remount,rw /nfs
<knoxville> Piet, tried it but still no go
<Guest65107> did apt-get install-->Reading state information... Done
<Guest65107> firefox is already the newest version
<sacarlson> ﻿knoxville: maybe on the server side at your 192.168.1.196/public
<Piet> knoxville: so what Severian said applies
<IcemanV9> Guest65107: then fire it up. ;-)
<MaT-dg> when I place a link to /media/Data in the public folder, will the Data folder be public accessible?
<Guest65107> still wont launch
<losher> knoxville: remote smb file servers aren't usually much impressed by being root on a Unix box
<simoncpu> aha
<simoncpu> if i comment out a line in /etc/apt/sources.list,
<IcemanV9> Guest65107: ?? in the terminal, type rehash .... then try to launch again.
<simoncpu> are the packages automatically deleted?
<simoncpu> weird...
<Severian> simoncpu, No
<Guest65107> ok
<tapspat> Hey guys, PMTU doesnt seem to working with me !!!!
<IcemanV9> Guest65107: oh. is there an error message when you tried to launch?
<tapspat>  eventhough I am disabling PMTU Discovery, Client and Server are broadcasting their MSS s and Fragmentation is not happening at all !!!
<mohanohi> hi..
<mohanohi> I am using ubuntu studio 8.10
<floatboat> goodnight everyone! ttmrichter take care! patrick__ fuck yourself.
<simoncpu> ok, i've not reinstalled virtualbox
<Guest65107> yes
<simoncpu> there it goes again... the items in the "System Tools" menu doesn't show up
<mohanohi> whenever i playback something in totem player which is recorded in audacity it gives some noise..
 * simoncpu reboots the box
<mohanohi> which doesn't show up in audacity
<Severian> simoncpu, Were you uning the open source edition or the personal use version?
<simoncpu> Severian: personal use
<tapspat> Can someone suggest me a channel for questions regarding TCP/IP !!!!
<lstarnes> tapspat: maybe ##networking
<mohanohi> hmmm... anybody
<mohanohi> ?
<tapspat> lstarnes : Thanks..... All are sleeping in that room............. ehhhhhhhhhhh !!!!
<Severian> simoncpu, as long as you are reinstalling, go to virtualbox,org and get version 2.2  It has some nice improvements.  The biggest one to me is OVF support.
<lstarnes> tapspat: you need to be patient.  someone will answer you eventuallty
<simoncpu> tapspat: i know this is a linux channel, but try ##netbsd and ##freebsd
<mohanohi> i am using AUDIOBOX USB professional device..
<lstarnes> *eventually
<simoncpu> tada! the icons now appear after i rebooted the box
<simoncpu> this sucks
<losher> mohanohi: first find out if the noise is actually recorded in the file. I suggest trying a 3rd player, e.g. mplayer
<mohanohi> If it was recorded then why doesn't audacity play it? it plays pure..
<IcemanV9> also, vbox 2.2 does have bridged networking as well! a big PLUS.
<losher> mohanohi: if I knew the answer to that I wouldn't be suggesting a 3rd player
<Guest65107> is there a way to wipe all firefox then reinstall it useing apt-get
<Piet> tapspat: i'd suggest asking in gentoo or even ##security
<mohanohi> shall i paste the sample file.. it may play good in other system..
<mohanohi> not in mine..
<simoncpu> virtualbox doesn't support amd64 guests
<IcemanV9> Guest65107: sudo aptitude purge firefox
<simoncpu> ok there it goes again
<Guest65107> ok thanxx
<lstarnes> simoncpu: I think it does on 64-bit hosts
<mohanohi> i think i have done something like upgrading some lib files or something!!
<simoncpu> my monitor suddenly goes dark...
<wildc4rd__> any idea where on the VM server machine filesystem that the client machine files/OS info are kept (Virtualbox on Gnome)
<simoncpu> ubuntu 9.04 seems to activate the monitor's power saving feature
<simoncpu> i have to turn it off and on again
<lstarnes> wildc4rd__: possibly ~/.vbox or a similar directory
<simoncpu> lstarnes: i'm using an amd64 host =)
<lstarnes> simoncpu: that's odd
<IcemanV9> ~/.VirtualBox
<simoncpu> i'm not sure with other OSes, but it doen's turn freebsd amd64
<simoncpu> *doesn't
<Severian> simoncpu, I think it does, but you have to have an amd64 host.  Reading the change log for version 2.2 tells me this is true.
<quibbler> Guest65107-> also rename ~/.mozilla  to ~./.mozilla.old
<lstarnes> wildc4rd__: according to IcemanV9 it is ~/.VirtualBox
<simoncpu> i'm using v 2.2.2r46594
<wildc4rd__> cheers
<felixsulla> Is there a way to change (lower) the opacity of the giant big black notices in the top right corner (like when a print job finishes) in 9.04?
<kaltwasser> wow its been years since I have been in a chat room
<eseven73> !welcome | kaltwasser
<ubottu> kaltwasser: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<losher> kaltwasser: welcome back to the 1970s
<felixsulla> kaltwasser: on IRC?
<Gamarok__>  guys how can i make a terminal command run at startup in kubuntu
<eseven73> losher, lmao
<Piet> kaltwasser: hello spud
<losher> I can't help thinking there has to be a better way than this to offer/get support....
<tapspat> thanks Piet, simoncpu, lstarnes
<felixsulla> losher: Suggestions?
<Neontiger> When you connect to an IMAP server to download your mail does it leave a copy?
<IcemanV9> Gamarok__: did you try to ask in #kubuntu ?
<Flannel> Neontiger: Yes.
<Piet> Neontiger: usually you only download the emails' headers, not the emails themselves until you really read them. but it's all configurable. mail usually remains on the server until you delete it.
<losher> felixsulla: the ubuntu msg boards seem better, they're not real time though. Maybe a better irc client?
<Daemonik> Is Xen available with Jaunty?
<Neontiger> Awesome, thank you
<felixsulla> losher: what IRC client are you using? XChat is my fafv
<Guest65107>  thanxx for all the help, i be back later--tootahhloou all
<Severian> Daemonik, Yes
<IcemanV9> Daemonik: according to aptitude search, yes
<losher> felixsulla: chatzilla right now, because it was there, and easy....
<Severian> Daemonik, It looks like it is the client stuff for xen.
<felixsulla> losher: Never used it.
<losher> felixsulla: It's just a basic irc client. Is there something about Xchat that makes it particularly easy to support people? One problem with irc is the main channel is noisy, but if you go private, people can't join in & it doesn't go into the logs. That seems wasteful...
<felixsulla> losher: I'm fairly certain you can make XChat record everything, even private chats if that's youre desire
<hacker_kid> http://codepad.org/awJ9r79y thats the output i get when trying to ssh to a virtual machine, why does it hang after the identification files
<burner> irssi rules!
<eseven73> only thing I liked about irssi was /lastlog <search word here>
<losher> felixsulla: well, I was more thinking about the same issues coming up over & over again.
<Piet> Daemonik: i would think not for dom0, since there are no patches against this kernel version and the dom0 patches are not yet in linux mainline
<Daemonik> Piet, I see.
<felixsulla> losher:  What issues?
<wombatunder> how do I use the command line to open a *list file for editing?
 * burner likes screen -dR + irssi +- ssh/gnome-terminal :)
<knoxville> nano *list
<Jewfro-Macabbi> wombatunder, nano filename
<wombatunder> a *.list file
<wombatunder> thank you
<burner> wombatunder: you pick an editor to open it up with... nano is an easy one... "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" for example... or "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" for the gui
<wombatunder> thank you jewfro-macabbi and burner
<RHorse> burner do you like bitchx?
<burner> RHorse: in 1999 I liked bitchx :)
<msk82> Hey guys, I'm facing some "short write" errors, when my system running ALSA goes to a "partial" suspend (i.e. screen goes off). What should I suspect from?
<wildc4rd__> how can I transfer files from a VB to its host machine?
<RHorse> does irssi have many more features?
<Piet> wildc4rd__: where VB=virtuel basic?
<losher> felixsulla: there's at least 4 9.04 issues that seem to be faqs. Sound, flash, ext4, box left unusable after upgrade, sluggishness....
<burner> wildc4rd__: Virtual Machine?  what's the virtualization software?  I typically just use samba network file sharing... you could use ssh... or sometimes Virtual Machine apps have their own sharing
<Severian> wildc4rd__, I use a samba machine on my lan to move files back and forth between my virtual and physical machines.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> wildc4rd__, scp would work also
<wombatunder> in Nano, does "Write out"=save?
<NandoMan> hello
<IcemanV9> wildc4rd__: i used scp lots
<lstarnes> wombatunder: yes
<wombatunder> thank you
<lstarnes> wombatunder: or save as
<burner> wombatunder: yeppers... if you just exit, it will ask to save changes
<felixsulla> losher: flash working okay for me in 9.04.. I havnt used ext4 (do you need it?), and mine isnt sluggish?
<Severian> wildc4rd__, basically any method of transfering files over the network will work.
<sacarlson> ﻿ wildc4rd__:  maybe with samba but I have used my usb flash drive at times
<burner> Severian: what is the virtual machine?  windows?  use winscp in windows + ssh server on your ubuntu box
<RHorse> winscp is awesome
<burner> er... I meant to recommend that to wildc4rd__ I guess :)
<RHorse> ;)
<[T]ank> lots of windows talk for a linux room
<wombatunder> I'm trying to install a mobile internet connectionand I need to have an existing internet connection to do so....
 * burner has used winscp + wine in xubuntu before it had gigolo
<losher> felixsulla: that wasn't really my point. And 'well it works for me' isn't even close to user support
<Severian> burner, I have a variety of Linux virtual machines.  I am working on adding solaris and BSD.  I don't allow Windows on my network.   Samba is a better choice for me, but if scp works for you, then use it.
<felixsulla> losher: Gotcha. Well, there is the ubuntu forums, this room which is very helpful, and the online documentation, and canonical I suppose
<NandoMan> people: i want to remove the whitespaces in the filenames of a directory, i running "rename s/\s//g *" but it doesn't work!
<burner> losher: I'm willing to address problems one at a time... but general bitching is no fun ;)
<Severian> NandoMan, the command is      mv
<burner> NandoMan: there is no rename... mv
<RichiV> irc.hackthissite.org # help
<RichiV> whoops
<ryan_> yoy oy
<IcemanV9> NandoMan: mv some_thing aNewName
<blag> the ps3 eye should "just work" with 2.6.29, right?
<wombatunder> what does it mean when "the following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available" comes up when performing a "sudo apt-get update"?
<NandoMan> but there is a rename in my ubuntu
<NandoMan> :P
<lstarnes> NandoMan: rename is an alias to mv
<losher> felixsulla, burner: so we're back to where we started. Irc isn't a good support medium and there's apparently a couple of other options but really nothing better
<NandoMan> oh i see
<RHorse> wombatunder I wouldn't worry
<Jewfro-Macabbi> wombatunder, if you added a repo, import their signing key
<felixsulla> losher: What are you expecting, exactly?
<burner> NandoMan: holy crap, you're right :)  /me mans rename
<ryan_> yo dawgs
<ryan_> im sittin in DIA airport
<burner> rename != mv
<ryan_> anyone else chill here
<wombatunder> jewfro_macabbi, how do I import their signing key?
<NandoMan> so, the syntax is basically "rename perlexpresion files"
<Severian> NandoMan, rename is a perl script that is good for renaming filenames with patterns.  For a basic rename, use   mv
<losher> felixsulla, burner: sorry, I thought we were brainstorming to see if there was some better way to deliver ubuntu support....
<jonathon_> anyone know how hard it is to setup an http mysql php and smpt servers in cruchbang linux?
<NandoMan> Severian: i want to remove the whitespaces of all the files in a directory]\
<Jewfro-Macabbi> wombatunder, you can usually find instructions on the repo page, but it's gpg --keyserver keserver.address --recv keyid
<felixsulla> losher: I guess I mean, what is your idea of ideal?
<burner> losher: aww... maybe, i was only half paying attention... maybe the first step is to pay attention to provide better support :)
<losher> burner: "bitching" and trying to "constructively critique a current process" can look remarkably similar
<lstarnes> NandoMan: try this: for file in $(find DIRECTORY); do mv $file ${file// /}; done
<Severian> NandoMan, How many files to rename?
<NandoMan> a lot!
<Flannel> losher: This isn't the place for it.  Try #ubuntu-ops or #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<NandoMan> Severian: a lot
<burner> losher: yours aren't so much support issues as they are bugs that should just be fixed and not even thought about :)
<Reilithion> I have two screens.  Some full-screen applications will freeze the cursor in that screen, and prevent me from using applications in the other screen.  Is there a way for me to change this?
<burner> NandoMan: have a gui?
<losher> Flannel: fair enough.
<lstarnes> NandoMan: or replace ${file// /} with ${file// /_} to replace whitespace with _'s
<wombatunder> Jewfro-Macabbi: Sorry but I am a complete Linux Noob, where do I find  the repo page?
<NandoMan> burner: yes i do
<Severian> NandoMan, just be careful.  lstarnes command looked right.  But, I would still test it first.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> wombatunder, what repository did you add to your sources.list file?
<burner> NandoMan: http://gnomefiles.org/app.php/GPRename <--try that app :)
<kliwon> hi, i get problem after upgrade from intrepid to jaunty.the NM not recognize my modem but it works great at intrepid.any idea ? thanks
<wombatunder> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ubuntu hardy main
<wombatunder>  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ubuntu hardy main
<NandoMan> but souldn't the rename command work?
<wombatunder> so those links would be the repo page?
<sacarlson> ﻿wombatunder: I'm not sure I understand the question maybe you want to know how to install software?  try synaptic
<Jewfro-Macabbi> wombatunder, no I thought you added a third party repo
<ryan_> synaptic is a great place to start
<burner> NandoMan: probably... but i'm not savvy enough...
<Jewfro-Macabbi> wombatunder, is hardy your version? - try apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<Severian> jonathon_  It is not too hard.  It is basically the same on crunchbang as on Ubuntu.  I'd google for   perfect lamp server.  Falco Timme wrote a series of articles on setting up servers like that.
<wombatunder> jewfro-macabbi: yes I am using 8.06 which I believe is hardy
<wombatunder> I tried apt-get update and got that error
<burner> wombatunder: you're trying to use a mobile network connction as opposed to wifi?
<wombatunder> yes
<lstarnes> wombatunder: 8.04 is hardy
<sacarlson> ﻿wombatunder: or if you want to custom you repo list edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jewfro-Macabbi> wombatunder, just try running: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade - it's not a huge error
<dv_> someone with ipv6 please test if they can access http://tractrix.mooo.com/hello.txt
<burner> wombatunder: go to 8.10, then to 9.04 :)  it's so much better at mobile devices
<Severian> wombatunder,   There is a 8.04, which is Hardy
<wombatunder> but the error was for the new repo I need
<IcemanV9> NandoMan: create a temporary directory, copy a few files from the real to the temporary one. then test it with a few commands that some of us offers. see which one does work.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> wombatunder, it will still download and install from that repo
<jonathon_> but if u did 'sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin'(etc) it will work the same as ubuntu does?
<wombatunder> ok
<burner> wombatunder: error was probably the gpg key?  install the ppa key
<burner> wombatunder: or just dist-upgrade and you may find your card just works
<burner> er... dist-upgrade to jaunty 9.04 that is
<NandoMan> IcemanV: thanks! i'm a bit disapointed tough that the rename command doesn't work :P
<Reaverblade> hey people, I have a problem with my Toshiba Satellite A105. Here are the specs of my comp:
<wombatunder> How big is a distro upgrade?
<IcemanV9> NandoMan: mv is what i've use
<wombatunder> I have limited data on a mobile connection
<Severian> jonathon_,  That should be just the same...crunchbang started with a Ubuntu distro and added openbox and customized the desktop.  They left the Ubuntu repos and so that kind of thing should work.
<lstarnes> wombatunder: big
<wombatunder> so upgradein the distro isn't an option
<Severian> wombatunder, about 4 inches.
<burner> wombatunder: many many megs... nevermind that idea then... isn't ubuntu online via wifi or some other connection right now?
<Reaverblade> ubuntu jaunty. Intel T2500 2.0GHz Core Duo processor, Nvidia Go 7600 256MB Graphics card.
<wombatunder> no
<Reaverblade> and it's relatively new (about 2 or 3 years)
<NandoMan> anyway, this seems like a nice place to chill
<burner> que es la problema Reaverblade?  spit it out already ;)
<wombatunder> I'm using an XP machine and ICS to get the internet connection to the ubuntu machine.....
<jonathon_> sweet 49 minutes of download left
<NandoMan> iĺl be coming here more often
<Reaverblade> so, when I download Tremulous, it runs like molasses
<vesayth> I just updated my pc which runs Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit. Now I can't access the internet or anything on my lan (I get operation not permitted error if i try to ping). So I'm trying to reinstall network manager by downloading the deb manually, but when installing it tries to connect to the internet and can't. I'm thinking network-manager is not what i need to install. Can anyone advise?
<burner> wombatunder: lol... you are resourceful :)  wish I knew what to tell you on your card other than jaunty
<Reaverblade> I think the frame rate was somewhere around 15 fps....maybe?
<KillGuta> Hello all
<kliwon> hi, i get problem after upgrade from intrepid to jaunty.the NM not recognize my modem but it works great at intrepid.any idea ? thanks
<burner> vesayth: you sure you don't have network manager already?  "sudo dpkg -l |grep network-manager" to find out
<KillGuta> Does somebody know how to handle .ace archives?
<IcemanV9> kliwon: re-install NM?
<vesayth> burner: I have it, but I think it's a problem version
<kliwon> IcemanV9, : i have did it but not works
<wombatunder> I've had a windows network up and running for many many years using ADSL, however am having ADSL provider issues at my new house so am trying to make a gateway to share the mobile internet with 4 computers :-D
<burner> KillGuta: unace?
<vesayth> burner: I'm trying to downgrade to the stable release
<KillGuta> burner: Doesn't work for some reason
<burner> vesayth: uhh... i wouldn't downgrade... that's messy and complex
<KillGuta> Unace implements itself in the default archiver?
<kliwon> IcemanV9, : i try to google and found similiar problem..but still no answer
<vesayth> burner: ok, so what should I do?
<burner> KillGuta: got me on that... but if not, it's probably as easy as "unace filename.ace"
<Reaverblade> So, since my graphics card is relatively new, it should run loads of more fps, but it doesn't. Possibly a hardware mismanagement by jaunty?
<kliwon> IcemanV9, : but fresh install is working and ok
<burner> vesayth: open a term... type "ifconfig" and do you see your network card?
<vesayth> it's there, and it connects to the network
<vesayth> one sec i'll give you the jist of it
<IcemanV9> vesayth: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<burner> but you can't ping?  wtf... can you sudo ping?
<KillGuta> burner: Nope.. it says it can't open that file
<burner> vesayth: using dhcp?  static?
<jonathon_> Severian, how customiseable in cruchbang linux
<burner> KillGuta: unace-nonfree ?
<vesayth> burner: yes
<burner> lol
<sacarlson> ﻿Reaverblade:  my guess it's your video driver.  I have nvida and since upgrade from 7.04 I don't have the performance I had before.  I now us the nv open driver.
<IcemanV9> kliwon: okay. fresh install does work, but upgrade doesn't. correct?
<KillGuta> burner: non-free?
<Reaverblade> the nv open driver? is it in the package list? if it is, what is it called?
<burner> KillGuta: that's the package name... "sudo apt-get install unace-nonfree"
<vesayth> icemanv9: resolv.conf shows as follows: #Generated by NetworkManager nameserver 192.168.1.1
<sacarlson> ﻿Reaverblade: it's what should run if you don't enable the propriatary driver
<kliwon> IcemanV9, : yes correct
<burner> sacarlson: nouveau!!!
<Reaverblade> great, how do I disable the proprietary?
<IcemanV9> vesayth: still cannot ping outside?
<dv_> someone with ipv6 please test if they can access http://tractrix.mooo.com/hello.txt
<vesayth> burner: the ip address is on a static lease on my router
<kliwon> IcemanV9, : currently i use wvdial.. :D
<vesayth> icemanv9: that is correct
<burner> aww, i like the proprietary nvidia driver... how else do you play with compiz?
<burner> vesayth: and you can ping the router by ip?  in ifconfig, does it show your ip correctly?
<IcemanV9> vesayth: check ifconfig to be sure it has ip and up
<vesayth> burner: No I get operation not permitted
<vesayth> icemanv9: it does. 192.168.1.50
<burner> how about "sudo ping 192.168.1.1" or whatever
<vesayth> burner: that's what i did. operation not permitted
<sacarlson> ﻿burner: I don't anymore.  the nvidia driver just don't like my syncmaster 932 monitor.  it works on most others
<IcemanV9> that's odd.
<IcemanV9> vesayth: is ur firewall up?
<burner> vesayth: open a browser to that page?  can you pint 192.168.1.50?
<burner> sacarlson: did you try the nouveau driver?  it's getting cooler than nv anyway
<vesayth> icemanv9: i stopped and purged firestarter from my system after this happened
<vesayth> burner: i can ping myself
<burner> vesayth: can other people ping you?  maybe firestarter did some things to iptables?
<vesayth> burner: no I cannot. I have tried iptables --flush with no success
<sacarlson> ﻿burner: no I didn't is that a package?
<burner> sacarlson: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, then switch the driver from nv to nouveau in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try it out :)
<vesayth> output of pinging 192.168.1.50: vesayth@serpent:~$ ping 192.168.1.50
<vesayth> PING 192.168.1.50 (192.168.1.50) 56(84) bytes of data.
<vesayth> ^C
<vesayth> --- 192.168.1.50 ping statistics ---
<vesayth> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3014ms
<FloodBot3> vesayth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vesayth> whoops sorry
<vesayth> sorry
<Riotblade> Hi, I'm trying to get my PS2 -> PC converter working, but all it recognizes are the directional buttons.  Anyone know the solution to this?
<yaris123456789> okay sometimes when wget downloads dynamic URLs, the filename results in a unpredictable manner. Is --restrict-file-names=windows what i should be using?
<yaris123456789> also is it possible to make wget avoid http://www.a.com/blacklistedworkd.php , where blacklistedword is something undesirable ?
<burner> vesayth: and this IP was doled out by the router via mac reservation right? so we know the cable works... hrm... does a browser to 192.168.1.1 give anything?
<yaris123456789> also how do i control the # of simultaneous parallel downloads wget makes
<yaris123456789> is the default 30 ?
<vesayth> everything worked fine before doing a system update
<vesayth> burner: not it does not
<vesayth> no*
<Slart> yaris123456789: wget does parallell downloads? sure?
<sacarlson> ﻿burner:  I just searched with synaptic I see no such package what repo is this from?
<burner> vesayth: system update to 64 from a 32 bit system?  and you wiped it?
<vesayth> burner: no. just normal every day system update
<sacarlson> ﻿burner:  I did see a web page that has something about it
<IcemanV9> kliwon: sorry, i cannot think of anymore to tell ya at this point. something did not upgrade properly. dpkg-configure -f (don't remember if this is correct command to fix it)
<vesayth> burner: via update manager
<burner> vesayth: you could hit "esc" at grub and boot an older kernel... maybe it didn't finish updating or maybe your card is broken in teh latest kernel
 * burner shrugs a bit
<vesayth> burner: the kernel was upgraded, so i tried to revert back to the kernel i was using and that still didn't fix it
<wizz> hi2all does anyone know how to exchange GDM on something else?
<kliwon> IcemanV9, : hmm the command dpkg-configure -f NetworkManager ? is it like that ?
<kliwon> or just dpkg-configure -f ?
<burner> sacarlson: universe.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<porter1> Gah. gnome-screensaver is totally worthless now.
<sacarlson> ﻿burner:  I guess it's not on ubuntu 8.04 yet I have universe set already
<IcemanV9> kliwon: leave it blank. maybe it'll fix something else that you didn't know.
<burner> kliwon: you're thinking apt-get -f... dpkg-configure is just that... with no -anything
<Reaverblade> well, I'm trying out a driver. Off to see if it works...
<kliwon> thanks IcemanV9 , burner
<kliwon> i will try that 1st
<Axel> hello
<vesayth> burner: if it helps i do have backports enabled (this is why i wanted to downgrade to stable version of network manager)
<Axel> i've a ubuntu 8.10 here and gdm dont show any names or pictures (with a theme that should show them)... how can i fix it?
<burner> vesayth: the old kernel works?
<vesayth> burner: no
<vesayth> burner: that was the first thing I did ^^
<ykphuah> I have read some of the forums and performance comparison between 32 bit and 64 bit, and still confused which one I should use for my T6600 Intel Chipset
<burner> vesayth: I'm a bit out of ideas
<wizz> ykphuah, use 32 bit
<wizz> ykphuah, if you have less 4G
<vesayth> burner: i'm going to try for the time being to put the machine on automatic dhcp
<IcemanV9> ykphuah: try liveCD
<ykphuah> wizz: I have 4G exact.
<wizz> ykphuah, when use 64-bit (:
<shauns> ykphuah: go for 32bit, 64bit gave me nothing but trouble on my lenovo T400
<ykphuah> shauns: I will be getting Lenovo Y450
<ykphuah> shauns: 32-bit have served me well though
<wizz> ykphuah, i'm have bugs in 64 bit's only for xbmc
<shauns> Lenovo Y450 look really awesome
<ykphuah> maybe I should see whether the default windows comes in 32 or 64.
<burner> vesayth: good luck.. i'm off :)  buenos noches free software amigos
<Wolf23> back
<ykphuah> shauns: yeah, i was very attracted with the looks of it, really nice two color tones.
<shauns> looks alot nicer than the T400
<silare> If I were looking for presentation software aside from KPresenter and OpenOffice.org, what should I use?
<ykphuah> silare: tried google docs?
<silare> Lemme' look...
<Wolf23> help please
<burner> silare: criawips
<shauns> silare: google docs with gears
<silare> Criawips? Hasn't that project been... dead?
<pumpkinseed> Hello everyone
<silare> Google Gears hates my Firefox. D:
<ykphuah> silare: are you running 64-bit?
<silare> Ja.
<ykphuah> i heard google gears have problems with 64-bit
<silare> Aww. =[
<ykphuah> heard/read
<silare> Yeah.
<silare> It does.
<bjornredtail> Doesn't Abi* have a presentation software of some sort? Or they only word proscessing?
<Wolf23> help me please!
<shauns> not sure about that, i had lots of 64 bit issues so reverted to 32bit after a week
<IcemanV9> !ask | Wolf23
<ubottu> Wolf23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ykphuah> silare: http://code.google.com/apis/gears/gears_faq.html#runGearsOn64Bit
<pumpkinseed> I've got a file i need to run through wine, but it has a Win32 Trojan on it. What is the safest way to run it?
 * bjornredtail looks into AbiWord... which appears to only be bit.
<yaris123456789> how do i send a job to the background ? add & ?
<iceroot> pumpkinseed: deleting the file is the safest way
<ykphuah> pumpkinseed: create a new user, and run it using wine as the new user
<pumpkinseed> iceroot: not an option.
<IcemanV9> yaris123456789: sh shell.sh &
<Wolf23> IcemanV9: thanx, i open ktorrent and it is working slowly, and i am using cable modem,how could i configure it please
<silare> Hm... Google Docs is alright, though is there any non-webapp that does what PowerPoint/Keynote can do? =/
<kenyon> yaris123456789: yep, or ctrl-z when the job is running in the foreground.
<iceroot> pumpkinseed: then use a live system or another user only for this
<pumpkinseed> ykphuah: good idea...
<yaris123456789> btw where can i get ubuntu desktop VPS ? very much like windows vps
<iceroot> pumpkinseed: also a vm for testing is a good idea
<pumpkinseed> iceroot: thanks for giving the useful answer second
<IcemanV9> Wolf23: sometimes torrent will go slow due to not many seeds ... it might speed up in a bit if you just start it.
<iceroot> pumpkinseed: the usefull was the first one :) good luck with that
<connie> What's your opinion on Ubuntu 10
<iceroot> connie: that there is no ubuntu 10
<Reaverblade> What is everyone's opinon on firefox 3.5?
<vesayth1> Does anyone else have any ideas how I can fix this network problem? Recap: Using ubuntu 64 bit 8.10. Just did system update (with backports enabled). Now I can connect to my router, and get an ip address, but i can't ping the router or anything on the network, and the internet does not work.
<Wolf23> IcemanV9:  ok if i am using cable modem, how can i open another pot udp and tcp?
<pumpkinseed> iceroot: not when I have to run the file to get the data off of it and the file doesn't exist anywhere else
<pumpkinseed> but thanks
<connie> Ubuntu9.10
<bjornredtail> silare: Print to PDF and use Evince in full-screen mode?
<connie> ？
<kenyon> Wolf23: opening more ports won't make it go faster.
<silare> Ah, I 'spose so.
<silare> There aren't any viable GTK solutions at the moment? =/
<Wolf23> kenyon:  thanx,but what is the port of ktorrent?
<bjornredtail> There are some commercial products, according to my little bit of googleing
<silare> Yeah...
<bjornredtail> Honestly, it's not something I need to do very often
<kenyon> Wolf23: it can probably use any port you want.
<silare> But not really much anything that works?
<silare> *works for freee
<bjornredtail> OO.o?
<IcemanV9> Wolf23: are u saying that you have firewall up?
<Wolf23> kenyon:  ok , but i dont have router,i have cable modem
<silare> *But not really anything for presentations much that is free?
<bjornredtail> In terms of opening existing powerPoint stuff and whatnot
<silare> Alright.
<kenyon> Wolf23: Ok, so?
<Wolf23> IcemanV9:  i dont know if i have firewall on ubuntu
<silare> That answers my question. Hopefully we get something that starts beating on Keynote and PowerPoint one day then. Thanks for the help, bjornredtail.
<Wolf23> kenyon:  so how can i see if ports opening on my pc
<IcemanV9> Wolf23: then, i don't think you have a problem. it's just slow ... try a different torrent server or site.
<kenyon> Wolf23: netstat -a
<Reaverblade> x-session-manager[10668]: WARNING: Error retrieving configuration key '/desktop/gnome/session/idle_delay': Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Did not...
<Reaverblade> oh, something else:
<Reaverblade> ...receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)
<Reaverblade> x-session-manager[10668]: CRITICAL: error getting session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<FloodBot3> Reaverblade: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vesayth1> Or at least, can someone let me know how to review my recently updated packages so i know what packages to re-install?
<myrth_jt> anyone using an Intel 4965AGN wireless card with Jaunty?
<vesayth1> The pc that is having this issue is my web and samba server, so I'd like to get it up asap
<kenyon> vesayth1: if you can get an IP address from dhcp, you should be able to ping hosts on the network.
<connie> How can I use the ubuntu LiveCD to tesk my computer?
<Wolf23> kenyon:  i cant see the port from ktorrent?
<vesayth1> kenyon: i cannot ping anything, inlcuding the router. I get ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<kenyon> Wolf23: I don't use ktorrent, but probably you can look in the preferences or options.
<vesayth1> kenyon: I do however have an IP address and the router page lists it as an active client
<SydneyGuy> Hi all
<yuri20> 0
<SydneyGuy> Which mail program u can use only for users on ur local machine?
<RHorse> vesayth1 permissions? try sudo
<yuri20> can anybody tell mi where is polish irc ?
<kenyon> vesayth1: Hmm, what if you sudo ping?
<yuri20> please
<vesayth1> kenyon and rhorse: same thing
<IcemanV9> what's the command in the terminal to see the speed of wireless? (54mbps)
<silare> @SYDNEGUY: Can you clarify what you mean in your question?
<Wolf23> kenyon:  it is 6999 but i cant see it on netstat?
<myrth_jt> Icemand 'iwconfig'
<bjornredtail> SydneyGuy: I think there's a couple of packages that do that
<syalr> hello
<syalr> ?
<syalr> ?
<syalr> ?
<FloodBot3> syalr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kenyon> Wolf23: netstat -an | grep 6999
<SydneyGuy> like?
<yuri20> Please tell me where is polish chat (irc)
<vegpuff> Hi All, I have a USB Camera, whose (lsusb) says - Microdia U-CAM C Camera NE878, but Ubuntu doesn't recognize it
<vegpuff> how do i make it work? help!
<syalr> hcina
<syalr> china
<syalr> 能用中文吗
<kenyon> !pl | yuri20
<ubottu> yuri20: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<yuri20> dzieki
<Reaverblade> right, let me try again: Here is the messages it gives me when I try to access my x server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172129/
<SydneyGuy> silare: I ment.. How can I send an email from one user to another on the same machine
<vesayth1> kenyon and rhorse: I have also loaded the older kernel to see if the new kernel was the problem, and it did not fix it.
<IcemanV9> myrth_jt: thanks. i meant to monitor the speed of wireless connection in the terminal.
<bjornredtail> SydneyGuy: You need a mail server on your own machine I think
<kenyon> SydneyGuy: emailing user@localhost might work
<vesayth1> kenyon and rhorse: originally, it was on a static lease on the router but just for testing purpose i have removed the static lease so that it has a dynamic one. Still no luck
<SydneyGuy> the command is emailing or mail
<Wolf23> kenyon:  ok established yes
<RHorse> SydneyGuy if you use procmail, you don't need a server, I think
<myrth_jt> Iceman, iwconfig will tell you the current connection speed, if you want to constantly poll the card you would do `watch -n 1 iwconfig`
<kenyon> SydneyGuy: use your regular mail user agent.
<SydneyGuy> procmail is a local mail.. how about sendmail
<Wolf23> kenyon: i am downloading 4 big files and just i got down/rate for all 24 kb/s
<RHorse> SydneyGuy youre *sending* locally, right?
<SydneyGuy> yes
 * bjornredtail apt-gets procmail
<SydneyGuy> users r on the same machine .. same hostname
<simoncpu> eh... what happened with vmware
<simoncpu> the ui is now... a webui
<kenyon> SydneyGuy: so what's the problem with emailing to user@yourhost?
<Reaverblade> I'm sorry for this, but I didn't copy it all. Here's al of it. I'm sure now. Also, I'm running this process as root. Don't think you can run it as anything else, can you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/172131/
<silare> @SIMONCPU: Yeah. VMWare people thought it was funny/cool.
<RHorse> I think if you set $MAILDIR, you can send to user@localhost
<silare> Speaking of VMWare Server... Does anyone know where I can find one of the pre-released versions like an old Beta of VMWare Server 2 where it was still a GTK UI as opposed to the horrendous WebUI?
<kenyon> you don't need to set anything, just need to be running a mail transefr agent such as postfix.
<IcemanV9> myrth_jt: thanks.
<vesayth1> Also, there are no DENY rules in my iptables if it helps
<simoncpu> silare: i wonder if this has a console?
<simoncpu> i can't even install vmware esx's plugin in firefox
<RHorse> mutt me@lappie2
<Reaverblade> man I need to get to bed. If any of you figure out what's up, e-mail me. seta_3_0_1@yahoo.com
<RHorse> dont even try it I'm hardened.
<RHorse> :)
<silare> @SIMONCPU: I'm not sure...
<simoncpu> there's one way to find out
 * simoncpu exports his VirtualBox VM to VMWare...
<silare> @SIMONCPU: Google has not bee fruitful. =/
<vesayth1> Does anybody know how I can look up which packages I've updated within the past day?
<IcemanV9> vesayth1: check /var/log/apt-get or aptitude
<Om3Ddr4gon> help with mumble my mic doesn't work
<vesayth1> icemanv9: nothing comes up
<kenyon> vesayth1: ls -lrt /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Om3Ddr4gon> mumble
<kenyon> the modification times can give you clues, but the logs are better.
<IcemanV9> vesayth1: how do you upgrade the package?
<Om3Ddr4gon> my mic doesn't work
<simoncpu> silare: ah... it now makes sense
<simoncpu> vmware serve has now become the lite version of vmware infrastructure
<simoncpu> aaaargh... i can't import VMs
<myrth_jt> vesayth1: it's probably not ideal, but; `find /var/cache/apt/ -ctime +0 -iname "*"`
<vesayth1> icemanv9: update manager
<vesayth1> myrth_jt: icemanv9's solution helped me find them ^^. I'm going to put them into pastebin to see if anyone has any ideas on how to undo this problem
<silare> SIMONCPU: Ah, really? Lamecakes.
<silare> SIMONCPU: I've never been a VBox fan since it had more problems in virtualizing (as in screen resolution, displays, etc.) vs. VMWare Server, but... =/
<IcemanV9> vesayth1: i'm not sure where update manager stores its info (log)
<ShadowSniper> so, got a question for you guys... amd64 vs i386?
<silare> Does anyone know where I could find VMWare Server 2 Betas (not final RTMs)?
<myrth_jt> i386
<ShadowSniper> is there still compatability issues with amd64?
<myrth_jt> some.
<unop> vesayth1,  /var/log/dpkg.log
<stew> myrth_jt: what are some of the compatibility issues?
<Om3Ddr4gon> any one use mumble here to talk my mic doesn't work there
<simoncpu> silare: maybe it's still available from their site
<ShadowSniper> Om3Ddr4gon, does your mic normally work?
<vesayth1> Here are the packages I updated today: http://pastebin.com/d71015e0e
<vesayth1> Before these updates, everything was working fine
<silare> SIMONCPU: Tried. No cookie. =/ They lead me to the final release instead.
<IcemanV9> vesayth1: select the kernel before -14 at the grub menu when boot up
<vesayth1> IcemanV9: I've done that already
<Kalumba> Who's to blame if my laptop doesn't start x.org without the power cable plugged in and how do I fix it?
<vesayth1> I've loaded up the -11 kernel
<IcemanV9> vesayth1: you said it works fine before these upgrades?
<Kalumba> Nvidia 8600M GS graphics card
<Om3Ddr4gon> well nope
<vesayth1> Icemanv9: that's correct
<nautica_trs> Hello friends
<Kalumba> hi nautica_trs
<nautica_trs> Hi Kalumba
<resemblinghuman> Greetings nautica_trs
<nautica_trs> Im newbie in Ubuntu
<Kalumba> so am I
<IcemanV9> vesayth1: you know what? why don't you remove -14 kernal? and see if it works with the old one (-11)
<sacarlson> my synaptic just got stuck on an install of the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau package.  how can I get it unstuck and recover synaptic and other operations?
<nautica_trs> Can you support me?
<Kalumba> brothers in newbiehood
<vesayth1> icemanv9: How do I uninstall a kernel?
<resemblinghuman> Just remember we were all noobs once. :)
<Kalumba> I don't know. How much do you weigh?
<Krstnsn`> rk
<linduxed> lets say ive got an ordinary fileserver running that i can ssh into without problems and that server is also hooked to a small LAN.
<linduxed> the questions are: 1) will i be able to emulate the normal "connecting to the network with an ethernet cable/wifi and seeing the server" with a VPN?    2. is that kind of VPN very hard to setup?
<nautica_trs> Kalumba, are you still there?
<Kalumba> Oui
<silare> On the other hand, is there any software that takes a text file and organizes it so it becomes two columns like a book and fullscreens it? Evince does a good job if the thing is the right dimensions, but otherwise I need to find say... Clockwork Orange as an e-text and reading a text file is painful.
<Kalumba> nautica_trs: I'm here
<nautica_trs> I already install apache thru lampp in /opt/lampp folder
<nautica_trs> But i didnt install from synaptic
<JSas> Hello, there is no one in c++-basic. I'm moving from VS to Ubuntu using CodeBlocks and g++ to compile but I am getting errors like /usr/include/c++/3.2.2/bits/stl_alloc.h|248|undefined reference to `std::__default_alloc_template<true, 0>::"...
<nautica_trs> will it be a problem?
<IcemanV9> vesayth1: sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.27-14-generic
<JSas> I am not sure what I am doing wrong, can anyone help? :)
<Kalumba> nautica_trs: How's Marina Del Rey?
<Kalumba> nautica_trs: It shouldn't, but just in case: How did you install it?
<Kalumba> nautica_trs: with ./configure && make && make install ?
<nautica_trs> from terminal prompt
<vesayth1> IcemanV9: trying now
<nautica_trs> I plan to install joomla and wordpress in the same apache
<nautica_trs> Can you assist me
<Kalumba> hang on
<simoncpu> coool... virtualbox's vrdp works even though my OS is running in text mode
<ShadowSniper> so whats the best way to bring up specifications on a gfx card, i'm trying to test if its failing or not... it doesnt seem to want to display higher than 8 bit color and idk if its the drivers or not
<fireball_> hey all!
<nautica_trs> Kalumba, no problem
<simoncpu> ok, good bye vmware; hello virtualbox
<silare> Simoncpu: xD VBox... I'm trying to switch over to it, but ehh. You liking it?
<simoncpu> i wish virtualbox would support freebsd amd64 guests
<fireball_> kino crashing all the time since jauntu upgrade, graphics often out of sinc in many programs, please advise
<simoncpu> silare: i think so... virtualbox doesn't tab the consoles though
<simoncpu> the consoles run on each separate window
<silare> fireball_: What driver version and what GPU?
<silare> simoncpu: Ahh. I figured just as much. Oh well... It's open-source (unless you're using the proprietary version)... Hopefully it grows? =/
<silare> Linux has made a lot of strides in the past few years.
<fireball_> NVidea 180.44
<simoncpu> yepp, hopefully
<nautica_trs> Has anyone installed Ubuntu 9.04?
<simoncpu> nautica_trs: meeeee
<silare> fireball_: Hmm... What other options have you for GPU drivers?
<fireball_> GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<nautica_trs> I need an opinion
<simoncpu> and my old VMs were deleted when I upgraded to 9.04
<nautica_trs> Hi simoncpu
<simoncpu> blah
<silare> nautica_trs: I have. I'm on Jaunty amd64 at the moment and it's running smoothly, though I miss my Mint.
<Kalumba> nautica_trs: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1279952 ?
<simoncpu> nautica_trs: hi
<silare> simoncpu: Aww. That's lame. =/
<fireball_> no idea, how would i find out?
<simoncpu> silare: i just backed up my home dir... i forgot that vmware installed the vms at /var/lib
<fireball_> everything very sweet before upgrade
<vesayth1> icemanv9: Ok I removed that kernel and stillh aving the same problem
<fireball_> except skype :(
<silare> fireball_: To what? =/
<IcemanV9> vesayth1: reboot and pick the old one?
<nautica_trs> Kalumba, im trying to access it
<fireball_> gpu / driver options
<silare> fireball_: Well, anyways... Under System --> Applications --> Hardware Drivers...
<silare> What does it offer?
<vesayth1> icemanv9: yes I did that
<fireball_> i just put it up
<fireball_> GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<fireball_> Nvidea 180.44
<IcemanV9> vesayth1: man, i'm puzzled at your problem. *sigh*
<myrth_jt> Fireball: I think there is a Beta driver for Nvidia which may solve your problems - i have the same issues
 * IcemanV9 should be in bed already :-/
<homeskill> is there a command that tells me how big a byte is on my machine?
<silare> fireball_: If you can use an older driver that you used before, try that?
<vesayth1> icemanv9: I am too =[. I never have simple problems
<fireball_> i'll sus it out, I assume that means that you guys are confident that this is the problem?
<nautica_trs> Kalumba
<myrth_jt> I believe it is at least isolated to Nvidia...
<nautica_trs> do you have ym?
<nautica_trs> Can i have it?
<Kalumba> nautica_trs: something about wordpress: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress & http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/12/wordpress-installation-on-ubuntu-with-lamp
<fireball_> thanks, we'll see
<Kalumba> ym = Yahoo Messenger?
<ShadowSniper> why is it that some people seem to think your just going to have some magical answer for then with out them being able to tell you shit about their system
<silare> Oh yeah. What would anyone recommend for widgets on a GNOME desktop? Like, I've heard of gDesklets, Screenlets, Kalumba, etc.
<silare> Which should I use?
<nautica_trs> it is hard to trace in here
<IcemanV9> vesayth1: sorry. i'm out of ideas ... i think it's the best to step away and go to bed. then, your mind will be fresh ... maybe with a few new ideas to figure it out.
<Kalumba> silare: Kalumba??
 * IcemanV9 gotta go to sleep as well.
<homeskill> how in ubuntu can i tell if my machine is 32 bit of 64bit?
<Kalumba> silare: I'm on ur desktop arranjing yer ikons!
<nautica_trs> my ym in nautica_trs
<vesayth1> icemanv9: probably for the best. I'm going to try loading an even older kernel to see if that helps before i do
<stalkz> I have a problem with my graphics card after updating my drivers on ubuntu, can anyone help?
<Kalumba> silare: I think you mean Super Karamba
<nautica_trs> are you online now?
<myrth_jt> homeskill: `uname -a`
<ShadowSniper> so whats the best way to bring up specifications on a gfx card, i'm trying to test if its failing or not... it doesnt seem to want to display higher than 8 bit color and idk if its the drivers or not
<homeskill> homeskill it just says i686
<Mazugrazus> what is saved in syslog ?
<nautica_trs> Halo Kalumba, are you still with me?
<ShadowSniper> ive tried lspci but it doesnt give enough info
<myrth_jt> then you are 686
<myrth_jt> not amd64
<Kalumba> nautica_trs: Oui
<nautica_trs> Can i have your yahoo messanger address?
<nautica_trs> If you have, i am trying to reach you now
<silare> Kalumba: Oops, sorry. Yeah. Karamba. LOL
<stalkz> I updated my graphics card drivers when booting into ubuntu for the first time, and now when I boot into it, the signal goes out of range and I have to restart.
 * Odo Hi folks
<silare> But yeah, any ideas? D:
<silare> I have Conky, but I want something like DAshboard, etc.
<Kalumba> silare: Try GNU Krell Monitors (gkrellm)
<silare> 'K. Thankies.
<Riotblade> Hi, I'm trying to get my PS2 -> PC converter working, but all it recognizes are the directional buttons.  Anyone know the solution to this?
<Kalumba> Dashboard?
<Mazugrazus> where to find tem files ?
<fireball_> sorry guys, no good
<fireball_> i think it might actually be a ffmpeg problem
<fireball_> ???
<none_> hello
<fireball_> what's wrong with kino?
<myrth_jt> fireball: I may have misunderstood your problem
<Guest56911> anyone know where the firefox excutable file is by default
<fireball_> i may have confused you
<nautica_trs> Kaluma, please reach me on nautica_trs@yahoo.com
<fireball_> maybe two separate probs
<none_> hello
<none_> hello
<none_> hello
<FloodBot3> none_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fireball_> kino crashes so often it's barely usable, only when you ask it to do something (click on a button)
<Kalumba> nautica_trs: You can't see the personal message?
<none_> I need help with installing drivers for my graphic card
<cyberjorge> i have a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10, what packages do i need to install to be able to use the "MAKE" command properly.
<fireball_> thought it might have been related to other media players making the visuals speed up and slow down on their own accord
<ShadowSniper> none_, ubuntuforums.org -> search for your gfx card manufacturer
<fireball_> was all ok before upgrade
<none_> ok shadow will check it
<cyberjorge> ?
<none_> but i have a laptop
<none_> also i am wondering will me laptop burn up with unbutu?
<fireball_> but right now, i need to finish this clip, please help, any advice at all even?
<ShadowSniper> none_, only if your laptop has a cd or dvd burner
<ShadowSniper> none_, if it doesnt have one ubuntu doesnt magically make it one
<none_> i have a dvd burner does that mean my laptop will burn up?
<cyberjorge> lol
<myrth_jt> sorry Fireball, i dont use Kino - I was replying to the second problem you were asking about
<ShadowSniper> none_, uhh no
<Tyrealz> h
<none_> i installed unbutu today it is my first time i have tried linux
<cyberjorge> what packages do i need to install to be able to use the "MAKE" command properly?
<none_> i need help with my graphic card and it is trickey it is called Mobility Radeon X2300 HD
<Jordan_U> cyberjorge: build-essential
<myrth_jt> cyberjorge: "build-essential"
<fabrice_> hey i need help installing
<none_> and i just want a simple install everything is ok click file
<none_> can someone please give me that
<ShadowSniper> none_, i see, well take a look at ubuntuforums.org
<nautica_trs> Hi Kalumba, i leave you a moment, i'll back to you soon
<fabrice_> frostwire or Limewire
<fireball_> kino, anybody?
<StormWinged> none_:  linux is different than windoze :D
<Jordan_U> cyberjorge: What are you trying to install, are you sure you need to compile from source?
<Jordan_U> none_: Go to Applications > Add / Remove and install what you want
<fabrice_> i need to install Frostwire or something similar to it for Linux
<Guest56911> does anyone know where firefox main exicutable fle is by defaut
<Jordan_U> fabrice_: gtk_gnutella
<fabrice_> wat is that???
<none_> jordan ok will look
<fireball_> double click on the frostwire.deb available from their website
<myrth_jt> anyone else had problems with iwlagn in jaunty? (4965AGN)
<Madpilot> none_, try System->Admin->Hardware Drivers if your graphics card is having issues
<Kalumba> I have a laptop with an Nvidia 8600M GS and whenever the power cable is unplugged the card does not initialize upon startup saying something about unsupported resolutions. Why does it do that and what can I do to fix it so that I do not have to have the laptop plugged in at all times?
<none_> am also looking at the forums shadow said
<Jordan_U> fabrice_: It's a gnutella ( the network limewire uses ) client
<swiftarrow> \away
<cyberjorge> Jordan_U: thanks, where can i find it? it's not in the synaptics
<fabrice_> ok thanks
<SydneyGuy> Hi all
<Jordan_U> cyberjorge: It should be in synaptic, sure you didn't make a typo?
<SydneyGuy> Can you help e please ..
<SydneyGuy> I got this msg when I tried to use evolution mail
<StormWinged> just ask SydneyGuy
<SydneyGuy> Because "gpg: skipped "DA6FCD8F": secret key not available
<SydneyGuy> gpg: signing failed: secret key not available
<SydneyGuy> ", you may need to select different mail options.
<FloodBot3> SydneyGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fireball_> fabrice_: http://www.google.com.au/url?q=http://www.frostwire.com/%3Fid%3Ddownloads&ei=vMsLSp2VJZve6APosszzBw&sa=X&oi=smap&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNF6lvwM8iq_IWZuRMCWrT6Y2M6x9w
<Madpilot> SydneyGuy, one line per question please - and try turning the GPG options off in Evolution.
<none_> Madpilot ok will look at that as well
<SydneyGuy> I only pasted it
<linuxxd_> vlc is not working on ubuntu
<linuxxd_> i installed via apt-get
<SydneyGuy> A while a go I got this msg : no supported PGP passphrase agents were running
<Jordan_U> linuxxd_: Not working in what way?
<SydneyGuy> so I did this : sudo mv /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90gpg-agent ~/90gpg-agent.bak
<linuxxd_> i.e. no output
<cyberjorge> Jordan_U: i need to compile a driver for a touchscreen, i came across a command to make new in the manual.
<Mazugrazus> guys could you tell me how to clear all rubbish from ubuntu??
<cyberjorge> i'm trying to install from terminal
<linuxxd_> drivers got installed during installation
<SydneyGuy> and It was fine .. cuz there were two agens .. the gnu one and the gnome one
<Jordan_U> Mazugrazus: Define rubbish
<myrth_jt> Fireball: Kino seems to work fine for me.
<SydneyGuy> so now I can not send mail from evolution
<nautica_trs> Hello i try access apache by typing this sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<nautica_trs> [sudo] password for rommy:
<nautica_trs>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<nautica_trs>  ... waiting apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<FloodBot3> nautica_trs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mazugrazus> Jordan_U:  then delete app sometimes where are left some files, how to find them and delete?
<SydneyGuy> cuz it gives me this msg
<nautica_trs> Sorry floodbot3, I am new here
<Mazugrazus> Jordan_U:  logs and temporary files too
<SydneyGuy> Because "gpg: skipped "DA6FCD8F": secret key not available
<ShadowSniper> nautica_trs, its a bot
<SydneyGuy> gpg: signing failed: secret key not available
<Jordan_U> Mazugrazus: Make sure that when you remove a package you use --purge to remove the configuration files
<SydneyGuy> ", you may need to select different mail options.
<ShadowSniper> nautica_trs, its not really going to listen to you when you appologize
<linuxxd_> ShadowSniper: lol
<Mazugrazus> Jordan_U: if i dont use? so how to find the rubbish?
<SydneyGuy> It seems.. i have to do something with my gpg .. what?
<nautica_trs> Anyone help me?
<purvesh> any 1 know abt this error of firefox "/home/purvesh/Desktop/akaram p3/some different driver/Driver_VIA_4-in-1_V4.55.exe.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.Try again later, or contact the server administrator."  , purvesh
<Kalumba> nautica_trs: paste the error message here: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<SydneyGuy> ?
<MmikeNekud> What is the difference between Xserver and Xorg? I believed that Ubuntu 9.04 uses Xorg 7.4, now I'm reading it's using Xserver 1.6. What is Xserver 1.6?
<Lantizia> Does anyone know of a good PPA for the latest firefox?
<nautica_trs> I am trying
<Lantizia> Or any other APT repo I can get Firefox from?  testing or otherwise?
<Kalumba> nautica_trs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172156/
<vesayth1> well, problem solved. I booted into my first version of the kernel, where my wireless didn't work. I flushed the iptables a couple times, then rebooted to the new kernel, and suddenly everything is working fine again. I swear to god that doesn't make any sense
 * vesayth1 /wrist
<Jordan_U> Mazugrazus: run "dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall" to list packages that have been removed but not purged, then "sudo dpkg --purge package_name" to purge their configuration files
<nautica_trs> Kalumba, how fast can i get the response?
<Mazugrazus> Jordan_U: thx
<Kalumba> nautica_trs: Paste, ask and be patient
<Kalumba> 1420 people in here
<Kalumba> many problems
<Kalumba> few problem solvers
<nautica_trs> Ok
<Jordan_U> Mazugrazus: np
<TankEnMate> is there any reasonable document out there that explains how NetworkManager works?
<Kalumba> nautica_trs: Enjoy the fine weather in Marina Del Rey, CA
<OpenPsycho> Ubuntu version 9.04...indexing always crashes
<OpenPsycho> Network manager's openvpn plugin doesn work
<nautica_trs> Kalumba, are you in CA?
<OpenPsycho> I create a vpn try to use it...it just stays tehre does nothing
<Kalumba> nautica_trs: No, but I traced you there :)
<Jordan_U> OpenPsycho: I think there is an update available that fixes that bug, are you completely up to date?
 * Kalumba is in China
<TankEnMate> NetworkManager used to be bad, not it is just plain crap...
<OpenPsycho> Jordan_U: yes I have updated to the latest
<TankEnMate> now it is even..
<nautica_trs> After paste the error there, where can i get the result?
<Kalumba> You refer to it
<Kalumba> to capable individuals
<Kalumba> or anyone curious
<Kalumba> the point is not to spam the channel
<Kalumba> you can even join other channels such as the Joomla channel
<bluepencil> Does Transmission use the OS time for its scheduling?
<Guest54313> hi everybody
<Myrtti> !hi | Guest54313
<ubottu> Guest54313: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fryderyk> I am trying to get a serial console connection working on Hardy but the server doesn't appear to accept any input, and shows rx=0 for the ttyS0 connection.  Doing a stop ttyS0  && start ttyS0 will cause output to the console though.  Any help getting input working is appreciated.
<Lordveda> Hello world
<Lordveda> I am using Gnome 2.26 in Ubuntu 9.04
<bluegoon> Guys, does Transmission use the system time with its Scheduling?
<OpenPsycho> fryderyk: what do you use?
<peacewise> sound not working in ubuntu 8.10 ... plz help
<OpenPsycho> fryderyk: i m using minicom with no problems.
<Guest61704> Hi people, any recommendation for grub error 18? i tried installing ubuntu 9.04 over my 8.10, i have a dualboot system on single disk, partions are winxp, data, ubuntu,swap.
<faithlessfate> can I get some help?
<Lordveda> When I try to open the Places/Home or Places/Bookmarks, It tells me that there is no application associated with file://home/username
<DJones> faithlessfate: Ask your question, if somebody knows, I'm sure they'll jump in with some advice
<faithlessfate> okay
<Lordveda> What could possibly be the cause of this?
<peacewise> anyone plz help.....sound not working in ubuntu 8.10
<faithlessfate> my sound's frakked, I can't find the right ALSA driver and the forums are no help. I'm on intrepid ibex, no changes since yesterday when it last worked.
<nautica_trs> Kalumba thanks for the tips
<Lordveda> The error message says: "No application is registered as handling this file"
<maniel> anybody knows udev? my mouse identifies as mouse/keyboard/joystick [it's a4tech's xl-740k] and takes /dev/js0 device node which i don't want:>
<faithlessfate> the sound card is STAC92xx Analog
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<Kalumba> nautica_trs: You're welcome, Rommy
<Guest61704> Hi people, any recommendation for grub error 18? i tried installing ubuntu 9.04 over my 8.10, i have a dualboot system on single disk, partions are winxp, data, ubuntu,swap.
<Guest61704> it happend after installation reboot for 9.04
<peacewise> anyone plz help.... sound not working in ubuntu 8.10
<fryderyk> OpenPsycho:  putty, and HyperTerminal on the client side.  getty on Ubuntu Server.  If I do a stop ttyS0 && start ttyS0 on the server it will output the login prompt to the client, but it won't accept any input from them.
<faithlessfate> me either, peace
<DJones> !sound | faithlessfate peacewise There may be something in ubottu's link that will help you solving your sound problems, unfortunately, I've not had problems with mine and haven't had to solve anything
<ubottu> faithlessfate peacewise There may be something in ubottu's link that will help you solving your sound problems, unfortunately, I've not had problems with mine and haven't had to solve anything: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshoo
 * Guest61704 thinks hes such a noob no one notice... lolz, maybe i'll keep on playing around. ;-)
<Guest29683> I have an issue with remote logging into an ubuntu box
<ziroday> Guest29683: what's the issue?
<Guest29683> how to do you tell if the firewall is on
<bluegoon> How do i define startup apps for Ubuntu? LIke MSCONFIG?
<Guest29683> can't log into it or ping it
<faithlessfate> the alsa is selected
<simoncpu> where is your firewall?
<faithlessfate> and the forums aren't any help
<ziroday> Guest29683: sudo service ufw status
<ziroday> bluegoon: System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<bluegoon> Say for instance, i would like my Skype and firefox and Xchat to start with Ubuntu 9.04, how would i go abouts that?
<Guest29683> also the gui keeps locking up
<bluegoon> ziroday: thanks mate.
<ziroday> bluegoon: have fun
<ShadowSniper> so out of curiosity, what do you guys think of linux mint?
<Guest29683> boot fine - i unplug kvm - later plug in it back in it does not work
<ziroday> ShadowSniper: #ubuntu-offtopic is the best place to ask for that :)
<ShadowSniper> blue-frog, look at i think its admistraton and sessions
<DJones> bluegoon: To autostart an application, use System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs -> Add!
<ShadowSniper> ziroday, alright, thanks
<sinelaw> calc, you there? need help upgrading to oo-3.1 (that you built, iirc)
<sensae> Where do I need to define my path to ensure that commands can be ran both with and without sudo?
<vertix> for developers: check out http://cppgoldmine.uuuq.com programmer's goldmine library to find the answers on any of your issues or problems in C++
<Kartagis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> sensae: your PATH has nothing to do with that
<bluegoon> Ive added skype to my startup progs, but it doesnt lauch, at Command: I typed in, skype... what am i doing wrong?
<alberto2000> anyone: i installed an app via "sh installer.sh" now i want to uninstall it, how can i do it?
<ikonia> bluegoon: startup programs, ? explain what you've done ?
<sensae> ikonia: Why am I receiving "command not found" when using sudo with a utility, when it's properly finding it without sudo?
<bluegoon> Xchat seems to open by just adding "xchat" to the command program.
<ikonia> sensae: what command
<bluegoon> ikonia: hey mate, trying to add apps to run at startup.
<ikonia> alberto2000: read what the installer.sh script does and manually undo it
<DJones> bluegoon: To autostart an application, use System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs -> Add!
<bluegoon> ikonia: added firefox, skype and xchat, xchat is the only one that starts.
<dyf> hello.. i just installed 9.04 and everytime i want to post something on an online forum, firefox asks me which application to use to open "newreply.php".. how can i fix this?
<ikonia> bluegoon: can you explain how you added them ?
<alberto2000> ikonia: ok
<bluegoon> DJones: what should i specify under Commands?
<sensae> ikonia: I have mongrel utilities in /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin, I've added it to the path in /etc/profile and it properly finds the utility if I run it, or sudo -i and run it, but sudo mongrel_rails results in command not found
<ikonia> dyf: sounds like a problem with there server
<bluegoon> ikonia: i went prefs, startup progs, add, skype, command: skype.
<dyf> ikonia: it happens with more than one forum
<ikonia> sensae: ahhh so you want the sudo path
<dyf> and i see people posting, so it shouldn't be from the server
<ikonia> dyf: if a site offers a php file to download rather than display it, it is normally because the web server you are viewing does not know how to handle that php extension
<ikonia> bluegoon: try putting the full path to skype
<DJones> bluegoon: It will depend on which applications, from the ones you mentioned, it should just be xchat and firefox
<bluegoon> ok sweet, like the /bin path right?
<ikonia> sensae: look in /root/.bash_profile
<ikonia> bluegoon: yes, always good to use absoulute paths
<vegombrei> How do i remove a user and all its home dir?
<ikonia> vegombrei: open the user admin gui - remove the user and it will do the rest
<screamsayonara> my browser keeps crashing when i try to use babelfish... what could be wrong?
<vegombrei> ikonia: thing is its not showing up out there .. i may have made a little mess earlier .. but it wont show up in users and groups but the foler is there .. cant delete the folder so is there a command to remove that folder so i can make a new user
<maniel> are there any repos from which i can get xboxdrv jaunty package?
<vegombrei> i just need a command that will remove the home folder of that user
<ikonia> maniel: that's an xorg package isn't it ?
<vegombrei> ikonia: -->
<ikonia> vegombrei: what?
<ikonia> vegombrei: open the file manager and delete /home/$username
<vertix> can someone tell me how to install ubuntu from .iso image using the loop driver running off liveCD?
<vegombrei> ikonia: it doesnt let me do that
<faithlessfate> okay, do I change it to HDA Intel STAC92xx Analog (ALSA) or to ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture?
<maniel> ikonia: nope, i'ts userspace driver for xbox{360} controllers like gamepads/dancing mats etc ;-)
<korn_> what package is missing if java throws this error? "java.lang.Error: Probable fatal error:No fonts found"
<ikonia> vegombrei: what does it say ?
<DJones> maniel: The only reference I can find for that is on softpedia http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/xboxdrv-37436.shtml  I couldn't see anything in the ubuntu repo's or ppa's
<maniel> of course i've compiled it myself, but it would be a lot nicer with a package and startup scripts;-)
<ikonia> vertix: the loop driver ?
<ikonia> vertix: just boot the livecd - click the "install" option
<ikonia> maniel: never even heard of it to be honests so I don't know,
<maniel> DJones: yeah, i used google too:)
<vertix> korn_, btw, check out http://javagoldmine.uuuq.com for Java programming issues. I bet you'll find the answer easily on that site
<vegombrei> ikonia: nothing .... deleting it is not an option .. however i remember removing it thru the shell prompt earlier
<ikonia> vegombrei: gksudo nautlius then try to delete it from that gui
<ikonia> vegombrei: or sudo rm -rf /home/$username
<vertix> ikonia, yep, the loop driver. it is used to mount the image from file without using CD. cause when you run off liveCD you can't use an image and you can't fry it
<DJones> maniel: looks like a few queries about it on ubuntuforums as well, but not much, doesn't seem that helpful i'm afraid
<korn_> vertix: "No matches found" for all categories. there just seems to be a package missing
<ikonia> vertix: you need to boot the live cd to install from it
<gladiator> hi.. i am trying to install a few packages and i am getting dependencies errors...
<vertix> korn_, i am not sure what are you talking about
<ikonia> rosepetal: what packages ?
<rosepetal> hi.. i am trying to install a few packages and i am getting dependencies errors... how do i force install all packages?
<rosepetal> ikonia: php5-mysql ..
<vertix> ikonia, well, there IS a way of doing it without booting from CD. It is called loop driver and that is what I am asking. i can't find that info. I have it somewhere though
<maniel> ok, thanks for good will anyway;-)
<ikonia> vertix: you can mount it with a loop back file system with mount -o loop - however as the livecd runs on squash FS it will be unable to install from it
<ikonia> rosepetal: before you do anything more, do "sudo apt-get update" and make sure there are no problems there
<vertix> oh, here is the command to mount the .iso image: sudo mount -t iso9660 filename.iso /media/iso -o loop I just don't know what to do next to start the install. can anyone help me out on this?
<maniel> is there any way to configure udev to enforce not creating a joystick device node for my mouse?
<ikonia> vertix: as I said, you can mouont it with a loop back file system, but the livecd's file systems are stored on compressed "squashfs" so you won't be able to use it to install
<vertix> ikonia, oh, really? so you are saying there is no way to install ubuntu off of liveCD?
<ikonia> vertix: you need to boot it so squashfs uncompresses and mounts
<ikonia> maniel: remove/comment out the rule ?
<sacarlson> ﻿rosepetal: I got here late what version of ubuntu are you playing with?  and you want to load php5-mysql? it loads ok on ubuntu 8.04 here
<vegombrei> exit
<vertix> ikonia, well, i can not fry cd from liveCD. So what do I do to install ubuntu? The only thing i can boot from right now is livecd or old redhat linux (redhat 4 enterprise). is there any way to install in this case? btw, i don't have flash either :(
<maniel> ikonia: it seems to do it automagically, without rules or with bultin rules, in my /etc/udev/rules.d there are only 70-persistent-cd.rules  70-persistent-net.rules so i think i have to create custom rule for that
<ikonia> vertix: boot from the livecd
<ikonia> maniel: you only have those two files n /etc/udev/rules.d ?
<maniel> yup
<ikonia> maniel: something's wrong there
<maniel> jaunty installed before yesterday
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: my guess is that you would chroot to the mount point of your livecd and startup what might have been started if it booted
<vertix> ikonia, that's what i did. and what do i do next to install from 9.04 image while running from livecd?
<X-TaZ> Does someone here well know the LDAP authentication using PAM ? I'm getting lost
<ikonia> vertix: the livecd is the install CD
<ikonia> vertix: if you can boot the livecd you can install from it
<maniel> ikonia: just listed udev package, it seems to place most of it's rules in /ub/udev/rules.d ;-)
<maniel> */lib/udev/rules.d
<ikonia> maniel: hang on two minutes please
<maniel> i'll stard dig in there
<vertix> sacarlson, good idea. i do have previous installs (8.10, which does not want to boot for some reason) so i can mount that / filesystem under /mnt. the question is what else do i need to mount? I also have separate /boot partitions. do i need to mount /dev and /proc?
<Guest29683> ziroday: ufw seems to be off, but nothing can ping the box - the box can ping everything
<X-TaZ> I have problems with LDAP Authentification ( using PAM . I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html , and got the usual bug ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/auth-client-config/+bug/295008 ) But pam still don't work. Can someone help ?
<rosepetal> sacarlson: more /proc/version gives: Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7))
<ziroday> Guest29683: what does sudo iptables -L show?
<vertix> ikonia, but my livecd is 8.10 and i did the install from it, but after spending a week on it non stop could not make it boot, no matter what i did. Actually, i'd prefer to fix the 8.10 install rather than jumping into more problems with 9.04 install doing it from livecd
<alberto2000> anyone using komodo edit?
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: when the cd normaly boots it starts from just one mount and creates ramdisk stuff I think to run.  so I would think all you would have to mount is the cd.  then just try sudo init 2
<maniel> i've used it a long time ago on winxp, it's nice for writing ruby/merb code;-)
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: after you cdroot to it
<joe262> hi ppl
<Guest29683> ziroday: thing is crap - desktop has locked up again... - need to find another monitor
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: I have no idea if this will work
<vertix> sacarlson, the problem is: i have 9.04 not on cd, but as .iso file and i am running from 8.10 live cd. so what do i do to install 9.04?
<sacarlson> ya but you can mount iso disks as far as I know.  I thought you already did that
<sacarlson> oh you already can boot from a cd then I am really lost.  I thought you did this because you didn't have cd drive or something
<vertix> sacarlson, i can not boot 8.10. it does not work for me. that is why i am trying 9.04 hoping it will boot. because there is something fundamentally wrong somewhere with my 8.10. could be a bad cd. but i can boot from in in livecd mode and it does install. but when it boot's it can not mount the / file system
<bluegoon> Hey guys, how do i save/write my aliases in bash again?>
<vertix> sacarlson, btw, do i need the initrd to make sure sata drivers are loaded when i boot 8.10?
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix:  can't boot because you loose site of the screen?  maybe your problem is you need to add the kernel boot line vga=0x314
<Blackhold> hello
<vertix> sacarlson, cause it looks like booter can not find the sata drivers for some reason. because / file system is clean and in the right parition. everything should boot with no problems. but it can't mount the /, but, stragely enough it does seem to be able to mount /boot, which is on the same drive. that whole thing confuses the issues to the point i can't even guess what's wrong with booting
<Blackhold> I have a server and gutsy repos don't appear anywhere
<Blackhold> I would like to update the server
<Blackhold> to a new version
<Blackhold> but I'm a little afraid to system could crash
<Blackhold> could someone give me some help please?
<vertix> sacarlson, nope, it is not screen related problem. when i see the boot messages, last thing i see is [0.700183] VFS: Can not open root-device "<NULL>" or unknown-block (8,1)
<vigo> Blackhold: First you should backup the system while it is stable.
<Blackhold> vigo: it is backed up
<ikonia> maniel: yup, rules have moved for jaunty
<vigo> Blackhold: I guess next would be some commands, update and upgrade.
<Blackhold> apt-get safe-upgrade
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix: so this is after the install when you boot.  but it runs fine from the boot cd you plan to install?
<vigo> Blackhold: I think that is it, let me double check.
<vertix> if someone could help me out figuring out the boot problem with 8.10, that would be really appreciated. i just don't know what to even think of it and i am a developer myself
<Blackhold> vigo: and how to fix the repos?
<gordonjcp> vertix: for whatever reason, it's looking in the wrong place for the root filesystem
<vigo> Blackhold that is the update thing, update.sources , but let me double check that to be certain.
<dayo> i've set up 3 folders for 3 lists i'm subscribed to. how do i configure thunderbird to download those list mails directly into their respective folders?
<Blackhold> in sources what I should put?
<hero1900> hi guys
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix:  never mind I read back and see
<Blackhold> now I've got gutsy
<vertix> gordonjcp, may be. but the / is in correct place, and it is clean. btw, is it looking for the right block?
<hero1900> i have problem if any one can help
<dayo> !help | hero1900
<ubottu> hero1900: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dayo> !ask | hero1900
<ubottu> hero1900: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aquarius> I seem to have broken dpkg. When trying to add or remove packages, I get: "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'   what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid Aborted". What might I do about this?
<hero1900> well today i was looking into some themes
<hero1900> and after that when i try to open computer folder from places menu
<hero1900> the screen flashes for instance then nothing happen
<vigo> Blackhold: Which version to which version?
<hero1900> last one
<nush> Hi guys. I'm having a very strange problem with apt
<hero1900> i am new to ubuntu
<nush> W: Failed to fetch http://e17.dunnewind.net/ubuntu/dists/hardy/e17/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
 * Gnea wonders why, when running the update-manager today, it tries to do a distribution upgrade, when the upgrade has already occurred...
<nush> but if i use my web browser, I can download the file. What's going on
<Gnea> nush: no longer maintained, supported nor recommended. see http://cafelinux.org
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix:  I think I my be talking out my ass but maybe you could try supergrub boot cd disk.  it sounds like a grub problem.  That seems to fix stuff that seems imposible to fix at boot
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix:  it sounds like the stage 1.5 grub doesn't have the needed drivers to jump to the next step
<CoBaY> fuck ati
<Gnea> !language | CoBaY
<ubottu> CoBaY: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<indus> daybreak69: hi
<CoBaY> mother fuck ati ass bitch
<indus> lol
<nush> Gnea, okay i'll visit the link. Thanks.
<vertix> sacarlson, yep, i am pretty sure it is a grub problem and someone said yesterday they have the same problem. but what is supergrub boot cd disk?
<Gnea> CoBaY: do you have a problem or a question you'd like to ask? something that's, perhaps, on-topic?
<sacarlson> ﻿nush: try apt-get update  and try again,  if that fails maybe try another depo sever
<vertix> sacarlson, yep, that is what it looks like to me. do you want to see the previus couple of log lines before it fails?
<nush> sacarlson, you can download manually, just not with app-get What's going on?
<nush> sacarlson, the server is up and running...
<vigo> nush: Did you try update or fix grub?
<CoBaY> good nvidia
<Gnea> sacarlson: they don't maintain that site anymore
<CoBaY> fuck ati
<vertix> i get this: [1.536064] RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: it's a small boot iso that's only about 4meg short to download you burn it and boot it and it can reload MBR and stage 1.5
<nush> vigo, apt-get update? Yes. What does grub have to do with it
<vertix> than this: [1.959688 crc error
<Gnea> !ops | CoBaY
<ubottu> CoBaY: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nabeel> how can i change file permissions?
<vertix> than this: [2.023879] VFS: Cannot open root device "sdb8" or unknown block (0,0)
<nabeel> i am unable to edit file content, that has onwer as root
<Gnea> nabeel: which file?
<vigo> nush: My bad, I thought you also had a Grub issue.
<vertix> sacarlson, the problem is i can't burn disks. cause i have nothing to boot from besides livecd and old redhat that refuses to fry for some reason
<nabeel> .php file
<nush> actually, I'm really confused. So it seems i can hit the link with firefox: http://e17.dunnewind.net/ubuntu/dists/hardy/e17/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Gnea> nabeel: try sudo gedit file.php
<sacarlson> ﻿Gnea: what site is that?
<nush> but WGET is not able to download it
<helper> hello folks , how i can know this user is locked: User1:*:51:501:John Doe:/home/user1:/bin/bash ?
<Gnea> sacarlson: the one that nush *just* pasted
<nabeel> Gnea: i am using netbeans to edit it
<nush> firefox works. wget does not work. Very strange.
<nabeel> i dont wanna edit it in gdit
<vigo> nush: For general errors, update and upgrade , sources.list and stuff like that could maybe help .
<Gnea> nush: I already *told you*: they stopped updating it. read www.enlightenment.org and www.cafelinux.org
<Gnea> nabeel: I don't know netbeans.
<nush> Gnea, stopped updating what? The file exists. I just can't download it
<nabeel> well, i just changed netbeans
<nabeel> i mean just changed ownership
<nabeel> from nabeel user
<Gnea> nush: uhm, there are no e17 debs up there that are updated anymore.
<nabeel> to root
<vertix> sacarlson, i even have a floppy that has stage1 and stage2 on it and it does come up with grub> prompt. but i can't boot from that for some reason
<nabeel> now i dont know how to edit?
<nabeel> any help?
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: don't you have friends that have a computer that can burn?
<Gnea> nush: I should know, I had the same deb source in my sources.list for a few months and not a single update came out of it.
<vertix> sacarlson, well, try to catch those friends ...
<nush> Gnea, i'm just trying to download the file so i can install the older debs (which is fine).
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: I don't know maybe you can boot it from a usb flash drive you have any of those?
<Gnea> nush: then I woke up and read those websites that I just told you about. Clearly, you haven't read them yet and you're trying to still download something that's... not there.
<vertix> sacarlson, all i have is 2 drives, no flash
<nush> Gnea. Go to firefox and paste this: http://e17.dunnewind.net/ubuntu/dists/hardy/e17/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Gnea> nush: it won't do any good.
<helper> hello folks , how i can know this user is locked: User1:*:51:501:John Doe:/home/user1:/bin/bash ?
<vertix> but i thought you CAN install running from livecd using the loop driver and .iso image
<Gnea> The requested URL /ubuntu/dists/hardy/e17/binary-i386/Packages.gz was not found on this server.
<Gnea> see?
<nush> Gnea, it works for me. Hit refresh.... it is awkward but it works trust me
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: like try to build a time domain reflectometer with bear claws and flint tools man!!
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: I'm sure it can be done but I'm out of ideas
<vertix> sacarlson, nope. it is just a typical computer problem. you never have things in ideal state
<vertix> sacarlson, i don't think what i am trying to do is undoable. for one thing, what is that loop driver for and what does it do?
<nabeel> how can I change the ownership of directory?
<cha2> iuiy
<vertix> sacarlson, anyway, thanx
<Gnea> nush: enough. no one makes e17 .debs anymore, you can use the cafelinux.org to use apt to install the easy-e17.sh that will compile the latest from cvs/svn for you, that's how it works nowadays. the site you've pasted is not there, it does not exist. please clear your browser cache.
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: never heard of a loop driver
<Gnea> sacarlson: sudo mount -o loop file.iso dir/
<vertix> sacarlson, what does this do: sudo mount -t iso9660 filename.iso /media/iso -o loop
<Gnea> nabeel: chown user.group dir/
<helper> hello folks , how i can know this user is locked: User1:*:51:501:John Doe:/home/user1:/bin/bash ?
<Gnea> nush: and please do not PM me.
<koshari> vertix that will mount a cd image to browse
<vegombrei> ikonia: i just deleted all home folders .. lost everything .. is there a way to get it back?
<vertix> anybody knows what does this do and can i install from that: sudo mount -t iso9660 filename.iso /media/iso -o loop
<parapanghelescu> hi there guys ...anyone familiar with Remote Desktop for Ubuntu ???
<nush> Gnea, thankx!
<phuzion> !ask | parapanghelescu
<ubottu> parapanghelescu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<koshari> parapanghelescu i have used it
<RobertoSP> hello!
<vegombrei> hello all .. i need help .. i did a rm -rf /home/$username ... lost all home folders ... is there a way to get my data back ?? please help its urgent
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: ok with that you can try the first idea but I don't know if it will work  chroot after mount and sudo init 2
<phuzion> How would I go about deleting all directories except ones I specify?
<vertix> koshari, well that means that file system is mounted now, doesn't it? from then on you should be able to install from that .iso i would think. i even have the previous install that i can mount, say on /mnt and chroot to it if needed. i just need to know what else do i need to mount so that i could install 9.04 from loop filesystem
<Gnea> nush: here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916690
<koshari> vertix you wont be able to install from that because you need to boot from it,
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: nother just try it
<parapanghelescu> phuzion; koshari > So I started/ tested a remote session between 2 linux machines ....first time directly - and not so secure - it worked but not happy about the securrity; now I managed to do it over ssh but il looks that I'm loosing some bandwidth or so .....it's much more slower then the first one ...and the net connection is pretty OK ...over 3 Mbps on each sides ....
<helper> vegombrei you did save backup files ?
<vertix> sacarlson:, interesting idea. i might even try to simply mount my 8.10 install that does not boot, then chroot and then try init 2 and see if it comes up
<ratbert> !info SongBird
<ubottu> Package SongBird does not exist in jaunty
<nush> Gnea, thanks. Ozos looks nice. Thanks for the help
<nmvictor> hi parapanghelescu,
<Gnea> nush: cheers
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: there ya go
<vertix> koshari, strange. if i have it mounted with loop driver, than it looks like a boot from cd i would think
<koshari> parapanghelescu i havnt used it over ssh
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: if init 2 fails might try init 1?
<vegombrei> helper: nope
<parapanghelescu> koshari > np 10x
<xero> hey does anybody know of a good wifi tool to scan for networks and i need it to be able to refresh the list
<vertix> koshari, init 1? :) thats heavy!
<koshari> vertix it may look like it but you would need to chroot and i wont even begin to think how casper will work, if you want to install without making a cd, make a usb boot
<vegombrei> helper: i cant believe i lost everything .... everything, my doccuments my pictures my music everything
<A_I_> hello
<vertix> sacarlson, hey, but what do i have to loose besides all my windows after spending a week trying to boot 8.10? :)
<xero> hi
<sacarlson> ﻿xero: doesn't network manager do that
<vegombrei> helper: is there any hope to get all that back?
<A_I_> I've a question about NSCD and proftpd
<xero> it doesnt refresh the list though
<dayo> i've set up 3 folders for 3 lists i'm subscribed to. how do i configure thunderbird to download those list mails directly into their respective folders?
<xero> there is no command for it.
<koshari> xero wifiradar
<A_I_> on HARDY/LTS proftpd does not work without NSCD
<xero> i have that
<xero> and it doesnt have a refresh button
<A_I_> it seems that it does not get the secondary groups of the users
<calwig> Hi guys I have a huge bothersome problem I wish someone could tell me what is wrong
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿vertix:  it won't break anything when you boot but I'm not so sure about when you try to install from there
<calwig> Its about dbus
<calwig> starts up with "Faliure to Initialize HAL!"
<A_I_> on gutsy it works well
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix:  hope you made backups
<A_I_> and when recompiling gutsy's proftpd on hardy does not solve the problem
<A_I_> any idea ?
<parapanghelescu> phuzion ?
<phuzion> what
<parapanghelescu> my question ?
<xero> is there a way to boost my cards signal like how in windows you can boost the distance?
<vertix> sacarlson, well, if it comes up, then all the devices will be recognizable and i would think it would be no worst than any properly boot system. cause to come up from level 2, you basically go through entire normal boot process i'd say
<calwig> Where can I get information about DBus breaking?
<calwig> !dbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus
<ratbert> my root pass doesnt work any more dunno why and its the same since 3 years or so! pls help
 * calwig smacks ubottu 
<nush> One more thing guys. Apt-get update/install has issues since it seems the following server is down:  0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.40)]
<vertix> sacarlson, well, it wont eat my disks
<nickoe> Hi
<dayo> !root | ratbert
<ubottu> ratbert: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nickoe> Where on ubuntu.com do I find the information abot wich stuff has been improved i 9,04?
<phuzion> parapanghelescu,  I don't know anything about what you're asking.  All I did was tell you to ask your question.  There are more than 1000 people in here, we have to enfocre rules so that the chat doesn't get inundated with excessive "Hi I have a question, does anyone want to help me?" questions.
<ratbert> dayo, ok sudo pass what ever doesnt work anymore
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: that's right don't be scared we will hold your hand and morn your failures
<helper> vegombrei i donna know but don't think so rm -rf is a dangerous command u need to know how to use it
<vertix> sacarlson, :(
<xero> your sudo pass is the same as your login password though
<parapanghelescu> phuzion > cool; thanks; my mistake
<xero> how can it not work?
<phuzion> no problem.
<NativeAngels> when using the chown command it is the chown user folder or chown folder user ?
<ratbert> xero, i know it works for log in but not for sudo Authentication failure
<sacarlson> ﻿xero: forget the caps lock maybe
<DelGurth> !jaunty | nickoe
<ubottu> nickoe: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<xero> sacarlson: I was responding to the question I did not have the problem but thank you.
<sacarlson> ﻿xero: oh sorry
<pantelis> hi everybody!
<parapanghelescu> again ...someone with some knoledge about the remote desktop ; need some help - think the performance is not so good ...
<ratbert> sacarlson, i have the problem and caps its not the problem :)
<xero> any ideas where i can obtain a app that scans for wifi signals and connects to them AND has a refresh button to update the list?
<nickoe> ubottu, nop not that. I saw it the day bebore the release somewhere on ubuntu.com. It just tells what the dev team has been working on. You know something about the boot times has been improved etc. I just want to read what they dd for wacom tablets.
<Dahel_> xero that app is def in ubuntu destop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vegombrei> helper: well i understand how dangerous it is now .. however all hells broken loose .. most of my applications dont exist .. how do i download a fresh copy of the latest ubuntu thru shell?
<xero> what app would that be in the desktop?
<sacarlson> ﻿parapanghelescu: works very well on my lan from local lan to local lan but on a remote internet site it depends on the conection speed.
<vigo> xero: That app/pkg is called Network Manager
<xero> it doesnt have a refresh button :(
<xero> I have network manager
<dayo> ratbert?
<vigo> xero: Let me look for a wifi pkg
<dayo> guess he's gone
<NativeAngels> from the cli what would i do to enable a user to ftp to there folder ie /user/public_html
<sacarlson> ﻿ xero: maybe wifi radar?  not sure that has a refresh button eather.
<vertix> koshari, so can you explain to me what is the problem with mounting the .iso ubuntu image with loop driver and doing install from it? i just don't get it. if it is mounted and i can see the files, than it is pretty much the same as booting from cd i would think, isn't that the case?
<xero> ty vigo for your help
<koshari> NativeAngels chown owner folder
<AnnonyMouse> hey guys. is there a way to set/boost the volume/mic limit
<AnnonyMouse> pulse
<xero> no wifi radar doesnt either
<Dahel_> do need ubuntu filesystem defragmentation like Windows????
<Gnea> AnnonyMouse: alsamixer -c 0
<sacarlson> ﻿xero: manualy works iwlist scanning
<Gnea> Dahel_: not needed, but can be useful depending on your setup
<Guest62635> hello , how i can to set a disk partition to always be mounted when i start ubunto
<Guest62635> ?
<sacarlson> ﻿xero:  from the command line
<koshari> vertix its not the same as booting from the cd as your running as the installed root
<xero> yea that does work
<orange-wedge> xero you could try airfart
<xero> just really hoped ther was a app out there.
<AnnonyMouse> Gnea ; I'm using pusle, sine other mixers/controllers are now less capable; re skype, etc
<Gnea> !fstab | Guest62635 (by editting the /etc/fstab file)
<ubottu> Guest62635 (by editting the /etc/fstab file): The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DelGurth> nickoe: indeed, I was wrong, it's not in the releasenotes, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<chill> i want a tar of all my config files but 'tar cvf config.tar ~/.*' does all sub dirs, any ideas?
<xero> i look up airfart now
<Kalmi> vertix, it's not the same environment
<adi_> hi all. im willing to install the ubuntu minimal install.
<Gnea> AnnonyMouse: yes, and pulse sits on top of alsa, which drives the mic and other portions of it
<vigo> xero: This looks like a good writeup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847&highlight=wifi
<AnnonyMouse> Gnea ; thnx
<adi_> after download and burn on dvd i installed it and now all i can see is tty
<orange-wedge> it looks pretty old
<nickoe> DelGurth, yes, thank you!
<vertix> Kalmi, but i have my previous 8.10 install. i could mount whatever i need from that install. it just does not boot because grub can't mount the /, but / is clean and mountable
<parapanghelescu> sacarlson > it worked for me OK in terms of performance when using the direct connection over :5900, but without much security; so no I'm using it over ssh ......and it's not so fast .....so problem is ...it's suppose to work less faster when encripted ???
<Dahel_> Gnea, with what app can do that?
<adi_> i have saved the script which will install x and gdm on a usb flash
<Dahel_> in ubuntu
<adi_> but i dont know how to mount it and run this script from flash usb
<adi_> anyone can help :)
<adi_> thanks
<AnnonyMouse> Gnea ; that's VERY cool, tnx
<Gnea> AnnonyMouse: cheers
<Kalmi> vertix, what distro are you using now?
<Guest62635> ok, but i dont see my discs in fstab , so here is ubunto going to get them ?
<rcmysoft> hey, is there any software router for Ubuntu?
<koshari> vertix once you reboot the mountpoint will be lost, so its irrelevent if you can mount it or not
<Gnea> Dahel_: any text editor, such as gedit or vim
<Gnea> rcmysoft: you can use ubuntu to setup a software router
<adi_> what i need is command given from tty...to first mount the usb flash and from within usb run the script.
<vertix> Kalmi, right now i am running off livecd 8.10. i did the install of it and i think i even ran it once, but not sure. but then my grub got clabbored and from then on, i could not boot from it, even after reinstalling it
<koshari> adi_ that is the minimal install,
<sacarlson> ﻿parapanghelescu: ya I guess it would but that's how I use it and works ok even over the internet.  but I never expected it would be perfect.
<rcmysoft> Gnea: any idea how? Is it a graphical interface?
<vertix> koshari, but why do i have to reboot?
<AnnonyMouse> Gnea ; are those settings persistent?
<calwig> is there an official DBUS debug or Q&A page, I have problems loading DBUS or something
<Dahel_> Gnea, googling for commands? to make it...
<bluegoon> Hi guys, one of the employees in our company is complaining that, on her Thunderbird, the Tasks option(s) are transparent, anyone got any clues as to why?
<adi_> koshari | yes i know but now im gonna install x and gdm
<calwig> Could someone help
<Kalmi> rcmysoft, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+router&l=1
<disappearedng_> what is the location of beautiful Soup in ubuntu ?
<vertix> koshari, i have a separate /boot partition, that should work for ANY install
<koshari> vertix how else are you going to bootstrap from the iso?
<vertix> koshari, and i know exactly where that partition is
<adi_> cause i dont have much ram so i can install only apps that i need
<DaZ> Dahel_: i used shake to defrag
<rcmysoft> Kalmi: thanks for the link.
<koshari> adi_ can you use apt?
<Dahel_> DaZ, that is app? Gnea
<Gnea> rcmysoft: depends what kind of router you want
<vertix> koshari, well mount it from the file system and run install from it i thought
<Gnea> AnnonyMouse: afaik
<Kalmi> rcmysoft, the router is in the kernel :)
<adi_> i don have gui or x or gdm in graphics
<Gnea> !editor | Dahel_
<ubottu> Dahel_: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<adi_> i dont know how to call apt
<vertix> koshari, i am ALREADY up and running on live cd. so the kernel is up and i have all filesystems in the world i can mount or do any shell level stuff
<rcmysoft> Gnea: only forward ip from Lan to internet.
<orange-wedge> xero iwlist scan
<koshari> adi_ work out what packages you want, then sudo apt-get install package
<Gnea> rcmysoft: oh, you don't need to setup a router for that, that's just nat
<vigo> calwig: official DBUS : https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=dbus&sa=Search
<Kalmi> vertix, than why can't you just reinstall?
<Dahel_> i'm in tank, text editor, you mean......... use command line or what?
<Dahel_> ohhhh
<vertix> koshari, i just don't get what is the point of loop driver if it is useless? someone said yesterday i COULD do install from .iso image without actually booting from it by using the loop driver
<calwig> vigo: thanks my friend
<Dahel_> ye, codes tra ta ta
<koshari> vertix if your already running from the live whats the problem?
<Dahel_> thx
<Gnea> rcmysoft: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874
<adi_> koshari | first i need a full desktop environment like gnome for doing audio and video apps normally like ff youtube skype pidgin and totem
<adi_> thats all
<Gnea> adi_: are you in windows?
<koshari> adi_ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vertix> koshari, the problem is i can not boot the installed 8.10 for some reason, no matter what i do. so i thought of installing 9.04 and see if that one boots ok
<adi_> im in some others pc
<Arturo> hola
<adi_> the mine is stuck with a black tty
<calwig> vigo: you know anything about DBUS starting options?
<koshari> vertix and your using the 9.04 live disk?
<bluegoon> Hi guys, one of the employees in our company is complaining that, on her Thunderbird, the Tasks option(s) are transparent, anyone got any clues as to why?
<vertix> koshari, i need the real booting linux
<Kalmi> koshari, and he is too cheap to write a new cd
<Arturo> algun chileno
<Gnea> black ttys are perfectly normal
<adi_> and i dont know the commands to install first X and than gdm
<vigo> calwig: Not really, that is why I posted the Official link that you asked for.
<adi_> after iwill have gui i can install whataver apps i need
<Gnea> adi_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  <-- that will do it all for you
<vertix> koshari, i did download 9.04 IMAGE file, not cd. i can't fry cd because i have to boot from something and i can only boot from live cd
<koshari> adi_: use ubuntu-desktop, it will install x and gnome as it depends on them, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<adi_> so it will come with no apps at all?
<adi_> like evolution and ekiga and gimp?
<calwig> vigo: i see, ok then i will research
<koshari> vertix ok so how are oyu booting now then?
<vertix> koshari, i am booting from 8.10 in livecd mode
<rcmysoft> so i can setup a router / firewall with gufw?
<Kalmi> adi_, it comes with evolution,gimp, etc...
<Gerry2> Guys a Linux noob here trying to install Ubuntu in a virtual machine using Parallels on a Mac - anyone able to help me please?
<adi_> koshari | but this is the point
<vertix> that is ALL i have besides old redhat that refuses to fry for some strange reason
<vigo> calwig: I hope that helps you out....looks rather informative and well written.
<koshari> vertix of do you have a usb stick?
<adi_> koshari | i dont want those apps
<parapanghelescu> sacarlson > do you have ideea about any other solution available; the GUI style; as I checked it seems that NoMachine will do the trick in terms of performance; anyone familiar with NOMACHINE please ?
<Kalmi> Gerry2, and what's the problem?
<vertix> koshari, nope
<koshari> adi_ what apps do you want?
<helper> vegombrei i donna know but don't think so rm -rf is a dangerous command u need to know how to use it
<adi_> koshari | i just want a minimal clean gnome with no apps in it
<adi_> than i can install those needed.
<Gerry2> Hi Kalmi thanks for responding. In a nutshell I am trying to install Parallel Tools and am following the instructions - are you familiar with this at all?
<helper> hello folks , how i can know this user is locked: User1:*:51:501:John Doe:/home/user1:/bin/bash ?
<adi_> just pidgin ff skype and totem
<calwig> vigo: yeah, just wish there was a list of more direct how to on solving issues
<Broken> hello all, dose anyone know about ripping movie dvd's....I have a few I'd like to back up?
<Kalmi> Gerry2, only with vmware tools...
<Gerry2> The instructions tell me to launch Terminal to install Parallel Tools, that is not a problem
<calwig> vigo: be back soon gotta restart
<adi_> i know this is ....me :)
<sacarlson> ﻿parapanghelescu: for remote access there are a few vnc clients and few vnc servers I don't know of anything by another name in the linux world
<Kalmi> Gerry2, should what's the problem then?
<Gerry2> the first instruction is to run the "su" command which I understand is to give me root access
<koshari> well sudo apt-get gnome
<Kalmi> -should
<vigo> calwig: I agree, but yes, research and learning is FUN!
<vertix> is there any way to disable displaying the splits and joins in pidgin?
<calwig> vigo: totally :)
<Kalmi> Gerry2, and?
<Gerry2> asks me for the password which I assume is my own password from set up
<koshari> adi_ sudo apt-get install gnome,
<Gerry2> says the password is invalid
<Kalmi> Gerry2, yes :)
<Gnea> adi_: just install ubuntu-desktop, then open the synaptic and install all you need from there
<parapanghelescu> sacarlson > I know they are but I need(want) one with a GUI; most of them are command line
<Gerry2> retyped very carefully
<Kalmi> Gerry2, try sudo -s
<Gerry2> still no dice
<Gerry2> ok
<Gerry2> hang on
<Gerry2> !
<FloodBot3> Gerry2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<parapanghelescu> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<adi_> hahahhah...but it will come with all those apps and services that i dont use at all
<Guest82879> Hey all
<vigo> adi_Try XFCE?
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix: ya some one gave me a plugin and it works I don't see the splits or the entry and exit but sorry I don't remember the name of the plugin
<adi_> ok for more info guys go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155961
<adi_>  koshari :| this is my idea
<parapanghelescu> sacarlson > vinagre is installed by default in Ubuntu; that's the one I'm using ...and probaly yoo too
<koshari> vertix so you have the 8.04 hdd mounted and using a 8.04 live disk ?
<Gerry2> Kalmi you are a hero - this worked properly and the Parallels Tools installer is now up and running! Thank you so much! What was I doing wrong here if you don't mind me asking?
<adi_> anyone have a look here and you will understand : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155961
<vertix> sacarlson, too bad. i really want to get rid of all these splits and joins cause this chan is way too busy to see all that
<sacarlson> ﻿parapanghelescu: vnc is all gui control of the desktop not sure what you mean.
<Gnea> adi_: once was enough.
<vigo> adi_: or have you tried the Minimal ISO?
<parapanghelescu> sacarlson > was not able to use/install vnc4viewer . . ..
<Broken> no takers for the dvd ripping?
<adi_> yes minimal
<parapanghelescu> the client meaning
<adi_> 10mb iso
<adi_> now i have only tty which is normal
<adi_> but i dont know how to mount the flash usb and run the script i saved on it
<sacarlson> ﻿parapanghelescu: I'm not sure but I think tight vnc is the best maybe fastest
<vertix> koshari, yep, i have 8.10 cd and run livecd from it. and i have it also installed, but it does not boot - can't mount the / file system for some weird reason, even thou it is clean and mountable. i suspect it does not have sata driver at that point. but i have a separate /boot partition and it does seem to see it. otherwise, how did it get to the point of not being able to mount / when it mounted /boot off the same drive if it does not have
<Gnea> adi_: that's very interesting, but you'd need to write up the actual minimal package to make it happen
<vigo> adi_: here>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vertix> koshari, do you know much about boot sequence and grub?
<Gnea> !usb | adi_
<ubottu> adi_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<adi_> i dont understand what do u mean for write up
<Gnea> adi_: in order for a package to exist, it has to be typed up - written up, same thing
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix: ok you got me think I could at least try to mount and cdroot to one of my iso images just to make you happy ok.  but I won't install
<adi_> vigo | from there i got my min isnatll
<Gnea> !dev | adi
<ubottu> adi: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<vertix> sacarlson, hey, cool. you need to practice the kernel level afterall :)
<parapanghelescu> sacarlson > I'll try to check some other clients also
<adi_> i installed it and now im stuck casue i dont know how to mount the flash usb and run the script
<adi_> to install more apps
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix: best I practice what I preach
<vertix> sacarlson, i just can't experiment, cause i have all the windows open and if i have to restart and it fails, it'll take me half an hour to restore everything i have open :(
<Gnea> adi_: you've said the same thing several times now - did you not see the liks for doing usb that i had ubottu give you?
<sacarlson> write a script so it's won't take so long next time
<adi_> sory
<Gnea> *links
<Kalmi> Gerry2, su is asking for you root user's password... (debian thing)
<vertix> sacarlson, but i think you SHOULD be able to run off the loop driver. you just simply need to mount all that is needed, like your /dev and possibly /proc filesystems
<Gnea> (that sounded bad)
<koshari> vertix i donk know exactly where grub hands the boot sequence across to the OS
<Gnea> "Let's see, how many liks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie-roll flavored Ubuntu? Let's find out! ONE!! TWO!! THREE!!!" *CRUNCH!!!* "Three."
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix: ok my first question how do totaly exit from xserver before I cdroot I don't want to be running xserver
<vertix> sacarlson, i was thinking about it. even started writing it, but i really like to get as much feedback as i can, cause once i hit reboot, that will be a misery trip for at least half an hour without any progress, cause i can't boot into real linux
<koshari> vertix what you are trying to do is very complicated because you will need to somehow chroot to the initfs
<koshari> adi_ that script asnt anything complecated, just install the packages it calls,
<mactimes> Hi.  I've just installed Quanta 3.5 and it keeps complaining about missing cervisia, although it's aready installed.  Could someone, please, help?
<vigo> vertix: Save session?
<Bodsda> ha, this is strange -- sudo rm -rf ~/.wine/* && rmdir ~/.wine       --- foo@bar:~$ rmdir: failed to remove `/home/bod/.wine': Directory not empty      -- thats not possible, !?!?!
<Broken> I would like some help with ripping dvd's anyone know about that?
<vertix> koshari, yep, thats the problem. for one thing it swaps the drives if you have ide/scsi mixed configuration, which is what i have. secondly, it is not clear at what point the scsi drivers are loaded by the grub and documentation on grub is really screwed up. you can waste a day reading it with no results
<vertix> vigo, how do i save session?
<vertix> (i am running off livecd)
<vigo> vertix: https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=save+session&sa=Search
<koshari> vertix afaik you cant save a session without persistance
<adi_> koshari | so from tty i can install all those things it recalls and i will have a X window with gdm and just some apps?
<adi_> koshari | than i can add apps i need?
<adi_> is that right '
<koshari> adi_ you will have the environment the author describes in his post.
<vertix> koshari, that's what i thought. but i could save it on one of my drives, only if i could reload it later
<koshari> vertix how many drives do you have?
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix: I don't remember how to exit xserver totaly I still have an xserver terminal
<Diffen> Hello, is it possible to start and stop tcpdump on two different servers with one single script?
<vertix> koshari, i have 2 drives and about 20 partitions and i have enough space to save anything i want
<orange-wedge> vertix have you tried  lilo -M /dev/sdb to fix the mbr of your disks?
<vertix> sacarlson, i don't remember much about xserver at this point, but i used to know it pretty well
<adi_> ok koshari thanks
<computer983274> is ext4 good to use at this stage?
<vertix> sacarlson, but what is the problem? why do you need to exit from xserver?
<Broken> goodnight all
<ikonia> computer983274: it has a noticable performance increase in some sitatuoins, I would not put /boot on it though
<vigo> SimBackup can save whatever to almost where ever.
<vertix> orange-wedge, nope. my mbr is overwritten so many times that i don't even know which one to use even though i have tens of copies
<calwig> Hi guys, could someone tell me the DBUS service initialization priority numbers on all run levels
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix: when I cdroot to the cd it will have to start without xserver running
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix: or it will not find needed files it normaly has access to
<calwig> I seem to have the dbus daemon initializing either too soon or in the middle of initializing HAL, how can I check the numbers where they were defaulted?
<vertix> orange-wedge, are you proposing to boot with lilo instead of grub?
<calwig> thanx
<joaopinto> computer983274, I am using it without problems, it is not expected to be as table as ext3, but if you care about your data you use backups ;)
<wombatunder> is there an equivalent to windows Internet Connection Sharing in ubuntu 8? if so what is it called?
<dman777> do you have to use firmware cutter if using ndiswrapper for broadcom wifi card?
<vertix> sacarlson, but you said you are going to go to level 2? in that case, xserver will be restarted. i think it starts at level 3 or 4, don't remember now
<sacarlson> vertix: I found it sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vertix> sacarlson, i am not following you. if you go to level 2, you are starting to load the whole world
<vertix> sacarlson, that  sounds right from what i recall
<ePax> The following packages have been kept back:
<ePax>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Kalmi> computer983274, I'm using without problems...
<sean2009> hi, everytime after i unconnect a usb flash drive etc, my computer goes into meltdown with 100%cpu power and there's always a message about tracker id & index corrupt, with an option to rescan. can any tell me how to get rid of it.?
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: ya but I think I have to start that from a point that know where stuf is
<orange-wedge> vertix... i guess that might be a try...  or have you tried grub-install /dev/hda
<ePax> What does it means by that? Havent they been updated? Thouse packages?
<Kalmi> sean2009, disable tracker?
<Kalmi> sean2009, do you need it?
<sean2009>  what is tracker
<fryderyk> Does anyone know why Hardy would reject/drop all serial console input from a connecting client?
<sean2009> Kalmi, and how do i disable it?
<Kalmi> it's a file indexing service... for fast search...
<dman777> do you have to use firmware cutter if using ndiswrapper for broadcom wifi card?
<Kalmi> sean2009,  it's a file indexing service... for fast search...
<vertix> sacarlson, at level 2, assuming you have a separate /boot partition, you should be able to see everything if i recall correctly
<Kalmi> sean2009, a CPU hog :)
<sean2009> Kalmi, ok thanks
<vertix> sacarlson, i just did not use linux last few years, cause i was doing all sorts of development under windows, including the kernel level drivers, etc.
<NativeAngels> ive setup proftpd but when the user goes into the public_html folder they get permisions error how do i fix this
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: that gdm stop didn't bring me to a point I had control let me try again
<orange-wedge> vertix i did find this to uncompress the casper initrd.gz from the install disk            gunzip < /media/cdrom/casper/initrd.gz | cpio -i --make-directories
<JediMaster> hi guys, I've just upgraded from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 and now I can't access my samba shares from other machines (windows/mac)
<Kalmi> sean2009, System -> Preferences -> Indexing
<iShock> I need help getting Java to work in  Kubuntu in KDE - I think I installed java correctly for Konqueror, `java` works, but applets don't load.
<sean2009> Kalmi, how do i disablei t? the only way i know is to goto system monitor and then kill process
<vertix> sacarlson, watch ouit for that gdm stop, you'll lose your screen
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: oh now I got it with just alt ctl f1
<JediMaster> in syslog I'm getting:smbd[7846]: [2009/05/14 10:45:09,  0] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(996) and smbd[7846]:   Can't become connected user!
<KingKimi> is there cmd in wine ?? how to launch it ?
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: that's what I want to loose the xserver screen back down to the console
<orange-wedge> vertix just need to find that darn install program from the live disk
<iShock> I need help getting Java to work in  Kubuntu in KDE - I think I installed java correctly for Konqueror, `java` works, but applets don't load. Any help?
<sean2009> Kalmi, i don't have an indexing option!
<vertix> orange-wedge, that is what i was asking: where is the damn install?
<orange-wedge> vertix let met burn a copy and boot into my virtual machine
<orange-wedge> just a sec
<vertix> sacarlson, but i think you simply go to level 3 and that will drop your everything and you'll have a terminal without x-server
<vertix> orange-wedge, that would be interesting
<sean2009> Kalmi, thanks for the help anyway
<iShock> I need help getting Java to work in  Kubuntu in KDE - I think I installed java correctly for Konqueror, `java` works, but applets don't load. Any help?
<iShock> I need help getting Java to work in  Kubuntu in KDE - I think I installed java correctly for Konqueror, `java` works, but applets don't load. Any help?
<Kalmi> sean2009, odd... it used to be there....  see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6841943
<iShock> Oops, sorry about repeat*
<RobertoSP> hello, im lookiing for people to work at home together in my telemetry project. Everythign will run on ubuntu
<FloodBot3> iShock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RobertoSP> we will pay via Paypal or wire transfer
<sean2009> Kalmi, ok thanks i'll go there now . bye thanks
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: I'm already there at console loged in no xserver but my first atempt at chroot /media/cdrom failed
<vertix> orange-wedge, cause i am trying to stay up on livecd untill i really find the correct solution to this boot problem, i still don't understand what the problem is. if it starts booting, that means it did find the /boot partition, that means the scsi drivers are loaded, that means that the root file system should be mountable because /boot is on the same drive. the whole thing just does not make sense. because i CAN run off live cd, which mea
<vertix> sacarlson,  cause you dont' have drivers loaded at that point i think
<vertix> sacarlson, but how are you talking here then? :)
<KingKimi> is there cmd in wine ?? how to launch it ?
<ikonia> KingKimi: wine $application
<ikonia> KingKimi: or use the gui from applications -> wine
<orange-wedge> vertix, ok give me about 10 my burners slow
<dwagonfwy> KingKimi: double-clicking an .exe works as well..
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix:  I get an error cannot run command '/bin/bash ' : No such file or directory
<Kalmi> vertix, how does you grub stop?
<ikonia> sacarlson: are you trying to chroot ?
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix:  yes
<vertix> orange-wedge, fine, just use rw+ :)
<sacarlson> ﻿ikonia: yes
<KingKimi> is there any cmd in wine ? how to launch it ??
<ikonia> sacarlson: to install from the livecd ?
<ikonia> KingKimi: you've been told 3 answer
<vertix> sacarlson, what level are you on right now?
<KingKimi> also, how to add cmd entry to a shortcut in applications ?
<dwagonfwy> KingKimi what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<sacarlson> ﻿ikonia: no just to chroot and run from there
<iShock> I need help getting Java to work in  Kubuntu in KDE - I think I installed java correctly for Konqueror, `java` works, but applets don't load. Any help?
<ikonia> sacarlson: run what ?
<ikonia> sacarlson: you can't run the livecd from a chroot, it uses squashfs
<orange-wedge> yeah its finally raining
<Kalmi> iShock, what package did you install?
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: I'm not sure of my run level I'm at the console loged into me
<KingKimi> ikonia, no.. my internet s slow and has problems sorry ..
<dwagonfwy> KingKimi: System>Preferences>Main Menu
<orange-wedge> put down some sod this weekend need the rain
<vertix> sacarlson, unfortunately, my unix/linux knowledged is 10 levels deep on the stack so i don't remember much without refreshing it. the only way is to look at run levels via google i think
<vertix> sacarlson, do you have a unix/linux book for developers?
<sacarlson> ﻿ ikonia:  it's mounted I can see the files so I asummed it was unsquashed
<KingKimi> ikonia, i am sorry.. but my xchat got stuck.. can you plz tell that way to open cmd again ? sorry
<vertix> or simply go to wikipedia in the worst case and try to find unix run levels
<ikonia> sacarlson: you won't see the installer files
<KingKimi> dwagonfwy,  i want to add "cmd" of wine to the applications > wine
<vertix> sacarlson, what is mounted?
<ikonia> KingKimi: 1) applications -> wine for the gui or 2.) wine $application from the command line
<gop> hi if I connect two wrt54g as accesspoint, say to the same gateway, via wire, but put them at to end points, will I get more distance Plus roaming  should I get more coverage I should right and also not reduce speed
<orange-wedge> solaris run levels are very different from linux
<Kalmi> KingKimi, what do you need the windows command line for?
<vertix> sacarlson, and where is it mounted from? (i mean what are you running at the point where something is mounted)?
<KingKimi> Kalmi, to run batch files
<KingKimi> Kalmi, and i know that double clicking on them also works :D
<Kalmi> KingKimi, what's wrong with bash?
<jasonmchristos> hi
<Kalmi> KingKimi, oh... magic :)
<dwagonfwy> KingKimi: you can do "wone cmd" from the termainl
<jasonmchristos> sound does not work rhythmbox only help
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix: I think your correct ikonia this won't work I don't see the directories that a boot disk should have
<dwagonfwy> *wine
<Bodsda> Ok, i decided to do a fresh install of spore, now its asking me if i wish to install dirct x, should i say yes or no?
<jasonmchristos> works elsewhere
<Bodsda> bah wrong channel
<KingKimi> Kalmi, :P
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix: so I guess you have to unsquess it first
<Kalmi> KingKimi, what bat files are you trying to run? some old dusty ones?
<orange-wedge> vertix ok booting the livecd with vmplayer
<orange-wedge> 9.04
<KingKimi> Kalmi, .bat extension :P  for eliminating all autorun.inf in windows drives
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix: I mounted it from a cd
<KingKimi> dwagonfwy, it didnt work ?
<iShock> Alright, Kalmi, I got the applet started, then it goes nowhere, any idears?
<jasonmchristos> wakeip!
<sacarlson> ﻿ vertix: same I asume that you would see if you mounted an iso as a partition
<jasonmchristos> I need hilp
<Kalmi> iShock, what package did you install?
<dwagonfwy> KingKimi: what didn't work?  cmd?
<Kalmi> dwagonfwy, it's all fine now
<orange-wedge> hopefully my processor doesn't over heat
<KingKimi> dwagonfwy, wine cmd gave this : CMD Version 1.0.1
<iShock> Kalmi: A bunch of different ones, the one that got me this far was icedtea6-plugin
<KingKimi> Kalmi, that bat has cmds to del all .inf viruses in windows drives.. but how to run it without cmd ?
<vertix> orange-wedge, what are you booting? and what have you done to boot? sorry i can't follow everything here and i had to go take a piss
<dwagonfwy> KingKimi: that's what i thought you wanted, a windows command prompt
<KingKimi> dwagonfwy, but that command didnot launch any command prompt ?
<KingKimi> *!
<orange-wedge> i'm using vmplayer to boot into the 9.04 livecd
<vertix> sacarlson, that is exactly what i am saying: with loop driver you ARE running the same thing as if you booted from cd
<orange-wedge> i'll find that darn install script
<vertix> orange-wedge, you mean using the loop driver?
<vertix> orange-wedge, or booting off the REAL cd?
<Martens1984> Hi, I try to mount a windows network share into ubuntu so I entered the next line in fstab.
<Martens1984> //kantoor3/d/   /kantoor3       smb     defaults        0       0
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: ok let's mount it that way then
<Martens1984> But it will not mount
<Kalmi> KingKimi, ok :)
<vertix> sacarlson, which way?
<orange-wedge> i'm booting off of the real cd... i'm not sure where the install script is compressed on the install cd
<KingKimi> dwagonfwy, sorry.. now i udnerstood hwo your command works :P ...  THNX  :)
<Martens1984> what went wrong?
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix:  your loop way
<dwagonfwy> KingKimi: xD no problem.  heh
<sacarlson> I guess I will have to copy one of my iso files onto this laptop first
<JediMaster> can anyone tell me why in 9.04's version of samba "force user = root" and "force group = root" no longer work? it accepts teh config, but I can't access the file shares since the upgrade when these options are turned on
<KingKimi> dwagonfwy, now how to get back $ ?
<dwagonfwy> exit
<Martens1984> JediMaster: restart samba?
<vertix> sacarlson, you mean this: sudo mount -t iso9660 filename.iso /media/iso -o loop
<dwagonfwy> KingKimi: exit
<JediMaster> Martens1984: lol done that
<KingKimi> dwagonfwy, thnx
<dwagonfwy> np
<KingKimi> dwagonfwy, or ctrl c  :D
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: ya wasn't that the idea?
<Martens1984> JediMaster: It would be a stupid thing to forget... xD
<JediMaster> =)
<vertix> sacarlson, i just want to make sure i understand what is going on :)
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: send it private message so I won't loose it again
<Martens1984> How do I mount a windows share?
<KingKimi> dwagonfwy, do you know how to make a desktop shortcut to launch cmd ?  same question again :(
<JediMaster> if I comment out the force user and force group lines on each share and restart samba it works again
<vertix> sacarlson, cause when you say i do this or that, i need to understand in what context
<JediMaster> but of course, all files have nobody/nogroup ownership
<sacarlson> ﻿vertix: goto pm
<KingKimi> dwagonfwy, i googled and got dosbox ... installed dosbox from synaptic.. is dosbox same as windows cmd ??
<dwagonfwy> KingKimi: i'd image so, never used it before
<Martens1984> KingKimi: dosbox is a windows CMD Emulator
<KingKimi> Martens1984, thnx for the info :-)
<jasonmchristos> sound doesn't work in rhythmbox only on user account
<jasonmchristos> help!
<JediMaster> ugh, why would anyone want that?
<orange-wedge> vertix ok here is the command:   ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<dwagonfwy> Martens1984: this is how i mount a windows share
<JediMaster> DOS box for linux??
<dwagonfwy> Martens1984: sudo mkdir /media/windows.share
<JediMaster> hell, I relace my DOS box when I use windows, don't understand anyone *wanting* to use it
<dwagonfwy> Martens1984: mount -t cifs //192.168.1.64/windows.share /media/windows.share
<nmvictor> jasonmchristos: whats the prob?
<dwagonfwy> Martens1984: just substitute windows.share for the share name
<jasonmchristos> nmvictor: no sound in rythmbox only
<jasonmchristos> keeps trying to install plugin too now
<jasonmchristos> its not a superuser acount
<jasonmchristos> so I can't install
<Guest49194> anyone know anything about alfresco - http://forums.alfresco.com/en/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=18868
<nmvictor> jasonmchristos: how about checking with Edit>preference?is it after an upgrade or it just started?
<aryah_> kingkimi i dont think so, only in as much as both use dos-like commands. dosbox emulates things like old graphics and sound hardware etc. Its a complete dos environment for running old games
<jasonmchristos> fresh
<jasonmchristos> but I changed plugins then this happened
<jasonmchristos> just exploring
<Martens1984> dwagonfwy: And if I want to auto mount it, in fstab? I enter cifc under Type?
<Blou_Aap> hello. If I was to upgrade my 8.10 to 9.04 what would the download size be?
<dwagonfwy> Martens1984: igo a step further and add \\192.168.1.64/windows.share /media/windows.share cifs username=linuxuser,password=linuxpass,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<jasonmchristos> gtg
<jasonmchristos> thanks anyway
<Martens1984> dwagonfwy: thanks
<Blou_Aap> this is via update manager.
<dwagonfwy> Martens1984: substituting sharename and ip address, obviously
<dwagonfwy> Martens1984: your welcome
<Blou_Aap> hello. If I was to upgrade my 8.10 to 9.04 what would the download size be?
<Blou_Aap> this is via update manager.
<Blou_Aap> hello. If I was to upgrade my 8.10 to 9.04 what would the download size be?
<Blou_Aap> this is via update manager.
<aryah_> in contrast , cmd.exe is a native NT command-line interpreter, hence not a DOS of any kind
<Blou_Aap> its windoze ver of terminal
<aryah_> or, windows ver of bash/zsh etc
<saylar> #fr-ubuntu
<Kalmi> aryah_, yet if you pipe from cmd.exe to a file, it will be DOS encoded :)
<zenwryly> I'm having a problem with luksFormat on a loop device.  The luksFormat works but the password doesn't work with a subsequent luksOpen.  I've tried dozens of times so I'm fairly sure its not password mismatch.  Any ideas?
<Martens1984> dwagonfwy: I tryed mounting the windows share your way, but I gues I'm doing something wrong
<koshari> Blou_Aap: my guess is abot 500 meg
<dwagonfwy> Martens1984: if you edited your fstab already, try sudo mount -a
<Martens1984> dwagonfwy: I enter "sudo mount -t cifs /host/share /sharefile
<orange-wedge> vertix it looks like it builds the live session with all those casper scripts
<dwagonfwy> Martens1984: i'll just go over the steps again
<dwagonfwy> Martens1984: sudo mkdir /media/windows.share
<dwagonfwy> Martens1984: mount -t cifs //192.168.1.64/windows.share /media/windows.share
<dwagonfwy> Martens1984: you have to substitute your windows ip for the 192.168.1.64
<Martens1984> dwagonfwy: It sais: "wrong filesystem" "unknown option" "unknown codepage"
<dwagonfwy> Martens1984: can't help you any further i'm afraid.  this is the only method i know of
<orange-wedge> vertix you may be able to build the environment with chroot
<Martens1984> dwagonfwy: Ok.. thanks I google further  :(
<pozic> How can I change the schema for cursor_blink_mode? gconf-editor cannot do it.
<swiftarrow> Hey, How can I find a file book.cls somewhere in my filesystem?  find book.cls says it doesn't exist, but latex is able to use it.  This is driving me nuts...
<Kalmi> use locate
<Kalmi> swiftarrow, locate book.cls
<Kalmi> swiftarrow, find is a bit tricky...
<pozic> swiftarrow: locate only works properly after updatebd
<Kalmi> updatebd is in cron by default on ubuntu
<pozic> Kalmi: that doesn't mean it is up to date.
<Kalmi> you are right...
<pozic> apt-file is even better btw.
<pozic> As book.cls is in some package.
<Kalmi> swiftarrow, you have to use find like this: find -name book.cls
<KingKimi> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff173/aimpau323/cube.png  >> how to do this effect with compiz ?
<DaZ> king_bowzah: effect of black and grey artifacts?
<mohan_> hi..
<zoobab01> hi
<twoface> i have read to use charset="utf-8" on my python mysql-connection, but this requires a /usr/share/mysql/charsets/utf-8.xml file, which i don't have. how can i get this in ubuntu?
<dayo> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<zoobab01> does someone has experience with PPA?
<mohan_> My keyboard and mouse freeze on login screen.. pls help!!!
<dayo> !ask | zoobab01
<ubottu> zoobab01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mohan_> using Ubuntu studio.. But later installed kde on top of it..
<nmvictor> mohan_: hi
<mohan_> hi nmvictor
<KingKimi>  http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff173/aimpau323/cube.png  >> how to do this effect with compiz ?
<zoobab01> What is the .dput.cf for this kind of archive: https://launchpad.net/~bh-udev/+archive/xitami
<zoobab01> It keeps rejecting my uploads
<dwagonfwy> KingKimi: install compizconfig-settings-manager and enable desktop cube effect
<zoobab01> Rejected: Could not find PPA named 'xitami' for 'zoobab'
<mohan_> pls.. pls.. anybody.. i have all my editing data on that OS..
<KingKimi> dwagonfwy, i have enabled desktop cube.. when i prees ctrl alt down .. it appears as a strip with 3 work spaces .. not as a cube
<DaZ> mohan_: on archlinux it means hal doesn't work ;
<dominic_bredoto> hia
<bigot> HEy ppl
<flintwingel> KingKimi: press ctrl-alt then left click with the mouse ob background and drag the desktop cube
<mohan_> hmm.. what should i do?
<dominic_bredoto> does antody know how can i add additional module for iptables in ubuntu (Do i need to reconfig. my kernel)?
<bigot> Heyllo ppl , I would lke to use Yahoo messenger with Voice and Video chat ..
<DaZ> if i knew i'd answer you
<zoobab01> it might fix my problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/70386
<zoobab01> PPA documentation needs to be corrected
<KingKimi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809695 > in this link , its written as  System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings ... but i dont have "Advanced visual effects setting"
<ikonia> dominic_bredoto: just modprobe it
<dwagonfwy> KingKimi, mayeb try Enable Rotate Cube?
<ikonia> KingKimi: that's an old guide
<ikonia> KingKimi: you need Simple Compiz Settings Manager
<KingKimi> flintwingel, thnx.. B-)
<flintwingel> bigot: take a look at http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/howto-linux-ubuntu-gyachi-yahoo.html
<KingKimi> ikonia, ok ..
<afanto> Hi, is it possible to set different wallpapers for each workspace ?
<dominic_bredoto> ikonia, trying "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -m iplimit --iplimit-above 2 -j REJECT " i see Couldn't load match `iplimit':/lib/iptables/libipt_iplimit.so:
<ikonia> afanto: that functionality is not enabled yet
<ikonia> boubbin: is that module there ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> dominic_bredoto: is that module there
<ikonia> boubbin: not you - sorry
<dwagonfwy> KingKimi: i have enabled desktop cube, and rotate cube and it works fine
<dominic_bredoto> ikonia, modproe iplimit >> FATAL: Module iplimit not found.
<ikonia> dominic_bredoto: is that module there ?
<dwagonfwy> KingKimi: make sure you have 4 workspaces
<juxta> i'd like to modify my install so that i boot from a USB drive, which runs my initrd etc, and mounts my encrypted filesystems. does anybody know of any information which might point me in the right directtion?
<OpenJoke70474096> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<computer983274> !humor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about humor
<ikonia> juxta: use the alternatie install CD and you can do that within the install routine
<juxta> ikonia: the system is already setup, hehe :)
<ikonia> juxta: you can manually do it then,
<dominic_bredoto> ikonia,seems to be no
<juxta> ikonia: yep, thats what I want to do, but I'm not too sure where to start :)
<ikonia> dominic_bredoto: find out what kernel that module is part of
<dominic_bredoto> ok
<ikonia> juxta: first thing is make your boot partition and test and get that working
<ikonia> dominic_bredoto: as in what version it was first part of
<juxta> ikonia: on the usb drive you mean?
<ikonia> juxta: where ever you want
<IcanCU> hello
<IcanCU> just a short question that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> IcanCU: then don't ask
<IcanCU> hmm
<ikonia> IcanCU: this channel is for ubuntu support only please.
<IcanCU> but maybe someone knows
<ikonia> IcanCU: please don't ask
<koshari> IcanCU ubuntu-offtopic
<IcanCU> hmm
<Davidf88> LOL
<tSitG> Hi
<juxta> ikonia: ok, i will give it a go. I'm trying to get my head around how it should work - grub etc will reside on the USB drive i'm guessing, and the initrd on the drive will take care of mounting all the filesytems, etc? then once they're mounded, the boot will be passed off to the mounted filesystems?
<ikonia> juxta: sounds sensible, assuming you can boot from usb
<Kalmi> #ubuntu-offtopic is not a support channel.
<juxta> ikonia: yeah - there's hardware support to boot from USB
<ikonia> juxta: sounds good then
<dman777> i got my wifi card to work on my laptop, but i can not get it to scan for stations using wifi radar. can anyone help?
<dominic_bredoto> one more question: "Does openvz are supported in 9.04 or 8.10?"
<juxta> so essentially I should be able to copy the contents of my /boot to a USB drive and go from there I think, making it bootable, and then somehow making an initrd with dm-crypt support
<ikonia> juxta: you'll need to put grub on the boot sector of the usb drive too
<juxta> ikonia: ah, right - good point
<juxta> hrmm
<juxta> i have a feeling that this is going to be a lot of trouble :)
<juxta> (esp next time i want to update my kernel)
<j0ve> juxta, are you starting with a fresh install?
<ikonia> juxta: as long as your fstab is correct won't be any problem
<paul68> I have problems with playing swf movies in firefox under 9.04 amd64 how to solve this
<juxta> j0ve: no, not a fresh install - on a working system
<juxta> ikonia: the USB drive will need to be inserted to do kernel updates and the like though, wont it?
<ikonia> juxta: usb drive will need to be inserted for any access to /boot
<ikonia> juxta: which includes kernel updates
<juxta> hmm okay
<Walace> hello
<du-sby> hello
<Walace> Hi flood
<Walace> Hi Du-sby
<seb^> i need assistance with crytal report.  are you someone who would be willing to take 30 sec to tell me my design cannot be compatible with what im trying to accomplish ?
<Anyonebutsteve> aww no registered nic? but im to lasy
<Anyonebutsteve> oh no it working - good
<Anyonebutsteve> hey
<paul68> I have problems with playing swf movies in firefox under 9.04 amd64 how to solve this
<Anyonebutsteve> everyone here is running ubuntu, right?
<Kalmi> Anyonebutsteve, what's ubuntu?
<xub> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<juxta> ikonia: sorry to keep bugging you. if i go ahead and do this, when I encrypt the root fs, will the /etc/cryptab somehow be incorporated into the initrd image?
<Kalmi> xub, ubuntu: an ancient african word which means: I can't install Debian
<xub> lol
<xub> for those people we recommend archlinux ;p
<Kalmi> xub, why? serious?
<Walace> Xub excuse me
<xub> partly, but mostly for the lulz xD
<xub> well i'm not buying into archlinux yet, as i have a problem finding how to make a USB startup disk lol
<xub> so no archlinux for me yet hehe
<Walace> pls i am using this back track software,i wanna be able to penetrate people workstation on my Lan
<xub> i know it's in the System->Administration->Create USB startup disk
<Walace> xub
<xub> but somehow i'm not really seeing it (and i doubt it's my eyes)
<Ranakah> it's possible to install ubuntu on external USB harddisk drive?
<rAUNCH> how do i add language to Xchat? :X
<xub> walace, check this out: http://backtrack.offensive-security.com/index.php/Main_Page
<Johnny_B_Good> hey guys...does anybody know how to install fast-track on ubutnu 9.04?
<ikonia> gents, keep in mind this is ubuntu support
<xub> walace, also this: http://backtrack.wikidot.com/
<Walace> thanx man
<xub> no problem, btw, those were on of the first results on 'backtrack how to' on google ;)
<paul68> I have problems with playing swf movies in firefox under 9.04 amd64 how to solve this
<xub> inb4 elephant in the room
<xub> paul68, be sure to reinstall your adobe flash package
<sharkk> hi, someone got a profile for ufw to block wine access to the internet?
<jp_sf> rAUNCH: /etc/default/locale
<xub> and be sure to write a letter to adobe stating they have to open up their source for flash ;p
<paul68> xub: where do I find this?
<xub> paul68, my guess it's in the synaptic package manager :)
<Johnny_B_Good> ikonia, yes...but where should I ask than?
<ikonia> paul68: the package is flashplugin-nonfree
<xub> also, when you try to view for example a youtube movie, it states that you don't have the necessary files yet
<rAUNCH> jp_sf: what next?
<xub> then it asks you to go to adobe website
<ikonia> Johnny_B_Good: you're asking an ubuntu quesiton, you're fine here
<xub> and from there you can select to download the .deb package in order to view those files, be sure to open it up with the package manager and install the package :)
<paul68> xub: thanks
<ikonia> paul68: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree" through the package manager so ubuntu can maintain/update it for you
<Johnny_B_Good> ikonia, ok...sorry...=)
<jp_sf> rAUNCH: hum ok, so you can change the language of your system: go to System > Administration > Language support
<xub> ok, my turn, where do i create a bootable usb stick?
<xub> :p
<ikonia> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Johnny_B_Good> does anybody know how to install fast-track on ubuntu?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !install > xub
<ubottu> xub, please see my private message
<Kalmi> Johnny_B_Good, what's that?
<rAUNCH> jp_sf: i dont want to change the language, i want it to stay in english but to add hebrew aswell. :X
<Anyonebutsteve> hey anyone here use a netgear router?
<Johnny_B_Good> Kalmi, www.theplentest.com...
<joeDeuce> !install > joedeuce
<ubottu> joeDeuce, please see my private message
<xub> thx ikonia, i'll look around and see if i can find a solution there :)
<ikonia> xub: there is one in there, it's not hidden away
<Johnny_B_Good> Kalmi, www.thepentest.com...
<Johnny_B_Good> sorry
<Kalmi> Johnny_B_Good>, http://trac.thepentest.com/wiki/FasttrackInstallation ?
<xub> ikonia, he who searches enough, finds more :p
<xub> *often ^_^
<Johnny_B_Good> Kalmi, ok...=) thanks looks really fine....I'll try it right noe
<Johnny_B_Good> now*
<jp_sf> rAUNCH: you will need to install the aspell language
<Hymnosis> <Anyonebutsteve> me
<Anyonebutsteve> work on ubuntu?
<Hymnosis> <Anyonebutsteve> yes
<Anyonebutsteve> oks
<silv3r_m00n> hi there I am looking for a tool that can read mail files
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: what type of mail file ?
<silv3r_m00n> ok got it
<lorenzosu> Hi all I just upgraded to 9.04 and my screen resolution has changed. In the resolution menu I only have a set of possibilityies can't remember how to get other exotic resolutions
<silv3r_m00n> ikonia: those downloaded from mail folder of my site
<rAUNCH> jp_sf: what do you mean exactly? i found a guide in ubuntuforums for hebrew and i downloaded all the fonts but how do i sort it all now i have no idea :\
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: and what format are they in
<silv3r_m00n> of course mime
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: they must be in a file format, - what format is the mail being stored in
<selkies> can anybody help me with installation of applications?
<ikonia> selkies: which applications ?
<gaveen> silv3r_m00n, he's asking the file format,.. like mbox, pst
<silv3r_m00n> kmail can read it .......its fine
<selkies> ikonia:  with add/remove application or synaptic package..
<ikonia> selkies: what's the problem
<jp_sf> rAUNCH: maybe you should try to go in #ubuntu-il
<Anyonebutsteve> hey is ubuntu secure?
<jp_sf> rAUNCH: to ask your question
<ikonia> Anyonebutsteve: as secure as you make it
<selkies> ikonia: what i want to know is that what ever i install . can i save those installation files
<Hymnosis> <Anyonebutsteve> yes
<rAUNCH> jp_sf: Ill try, thanks :)
<Anyonebutsteve> hmmm
<ikonia> selkies: they are in /var/cache/apt
<Anyonebutsteve> well lets see
<Anyonebutsteve> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<selkies> ikonia: k thanks
<dayo> Opera is FOSS, right?
<gaveen> dayo, no
<dayo> gaveen: OSS?
<gaveen> dayo, it's free but not FOSS
<dayo> gaveen: aaah
<Myrtti> dayo: it's proprietary freeware
<selkies> ikonia:does it also contain all the system updates?
<ikonia> selkies: no
<lorenzosu> HI all in upgrading to 9.04 my resolution changed. I can't set it back because I only see 1024 and 1280 in the resolution menu, but had something like 110 bedfore.
<UKGent> free as in 'beer' but not as in 'liberty'
<gaveen> dayo, I meant free as in free of charge. But Opera is not FOSS :)
<selkies> ikonia: can the system updates be retrieved too?
<cg> hello ! my memory usage is below 1/3, any way to let it use much more . so maybe it will be faster.
<ikonia> selkies: to be honest I don't know, I've never looked
<selkies> ikonia: thanks again..
<gaveen> selkies, system updates are also delivered in .deb packages. So you can get them. But /var/apt/cache isn't a cache, not a storage
<khaime> in trying to use qemu, i now try to use the cdrom to start the installation of the "guest", and i get this error : "you do not have enough space in '/dev/shm/ for the 256 mb of qemu virtual ram.  to have more space available provdided you have enough RAM and swap, do as root : umount /dev/shm"
<khaime> i did just that, and  it said that '/dev/shm' was "busy"
<Johnny_B_Good> Kalmi, well...I think I've installed it...but...do you know how to start it???
<gaveen> khaime, you can't unmount /dev/shm
<khaime> gaveen: so how do i take care of this "256 mb" problem ?
<gaveen> khaime, that means you don't have enough memory for the new VM
<khaime> can i do this : "mount -t tmpfs -o size=272m none /dev/shm" while "/dev/shm" is running ?
<gaveen> /dev/shm represents shared memory http://is.gd/zMN6
<Atlante> Salut tout le monde !
<lorenzosu> HI all in upgrading to 9.04 my resolution changed. I can't set it back because I only see 1024 and 1280 in the resolution menu, but had something like 110 bedfore.
<GnosticAscension> @lorenzosu 110?
<GnosticAscension> no that can't be right
<lokix> probably 10
<lorenzosu> GnosticAscension: Sorry something around 1100 soething
<khaime> how do i determine how much memory i have on my linux box
<Atlante> Quelqu'un  saurait comment mettre un iso ubuntu minimal sur clé usb? :p
<khaime> i am certain it is at least 512..but how do i confirm
<GnosticAscension> lorenzosu: also resolutions are horizontal X vertical
<gaveen> khaime, free -m
<GnosticAscension> like 1024 X 768 et cetera
<GnosticAscension> lorenzosu: what are the options in the display settings box?
<gaveen> khaime, or check in the system monitor
<lorenzosu> GnosticAscension: It was 1152x768 I thinkù
<khaime>  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<khaime> Mem:           494        483         10          0         10         94
<khaime> -/+ buffers/cache:        378        115
<khaime> Swap:         1443         68       1375
<FloodBot1> khaime: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lorenzosu> GnosticAscension: The ones in that range are 1280x960 and 1024x768
<khaime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/172266/
<gaveen> khaime, means you have around 494MB memory in total
<sharkk> hi, someone got a profile for ufw to block wine access to the internet, or knows how to make it?
<gaveen> khaime, that's usually not enough memory to use in a desktop OS plus a 256MB VM
<GnosticAscension> lorenzosu: so I guess setting it to 1034 X 768 should be ookay
<GnosticAscension> *okay
<khaime> gaveen: so what about "swap" why do it said used : 1443
<GnosticAscension> lorenzosu: lesser res would be very blocky
<lorenzosu> GnosticAscension: I need it because I am short sighted. And by the way I guess I'm free to set whatever resolution I want.
<khaime> gaveen: thanks
<gaveen> khaime, that is you have about 1443 MB is swap space in total. Swap is something similar to virtual memory in Windows
<vertix> does anybody know how to install ubuntu from livecd using .iso image via loop driver?
<ikonia> vertix: no
<ikonia> vertix: you can't
<vertix> but someone said i can the other day
<GnosticAscension> lorenzosu: (about the free bit....of course)
<vertix> ikonia, it is mountable and i can see the files
<GnosticAscension> lorenzosu: is the 1024 X 768 the lowest?
<vertix> so either copying it to r/w file system and mounting /dev should do it
<znh> vertix, it is possible, ikonia is just being stupid that it aint possible
<ikonia> vertix: you can see the livecd file - not the insall files as they are on squashFS with absoulte paths
<gaveen> vertix, you can mount it in a different machine and use it as a HTTP or NFS server to do a network based installation
<lorenzosu> GnosticAscension: The lowes above 1k for X
<vertix> znh, i know it is possible, i just don't know exactly what to do
<ikonia> znh: please mind your manners
<vertix> znh, because i AM seeing the files
<ikonia> vertix: you can see the install files ?
<vertix> gaveen, well, unfortunately i have only 1 machine
<lorenzosu> gtg GnosticAscension thanks for your help anyway
<j0ve> vertix, you can mount the iso with 'mount -o loop (ISOfilename> <mountpoint> but I won't guarantee you can install from it
<gaveen> vertix, are you trying to install ubuntu on a virtual machine?
<vertix> ikonia, that's the whole point of loop driver - i can see EVERYTHING on that .iso image like it is my driver
<ikonia> the files are on sqaush fs - mounting the cd just shows the livecd
<vertix> drive
<ikonia> vertix: no it can't
<j0ve> vertix, that should be a sudo command btw
<ikonia> vertix: squashFS files are compressed within the iso
<vertix> i can just copy the whole tree to r/w directoy and create /dev on it and then bind it to my running system
<vertix> ikonia, we just tested it
<ikonia> vertix: so why are you asking if you CAN do this, if you CAN do this why are you not doing it
<Iraimbilanja> Hi I've got 2 PCs, both x86, one running Ubuntu 8.04, the other Ubuntu 6.06, can I use distcc over those two?
<vertix> it is scrolling to fast here, i am lost
<ikonia> vertix: so why are you asking if you CAN do this, if you CAN do this why are you not doing it
<pw-toxic> hi - i have plugged in a second display for dual screening.. and i unplugged it because it didnt work properly
<pw-toxic> now my compiz and emerald is deactivated  - my resolution is wrong, and everything has very low fps
<pw-toxic> what is wrong here?
<vertix> ikonia, if you know what you are talking about and can help me out to install 9.04 from livecd, fine, otherwise sorry
<vegpuff> I first installed #ubuntu, then I installed windows and now my boot is wiped off
<ikonia> vertix: you're saying you CAN do something, then asking how to do it
<ikonia> vertix: if you CAN do it, just do it and stop asking, and then write a wiki guide for it
<vegpuff> i don't have the cdrom/iso though
<DJones> !grub | vegpuff There's a section here listing how to reinstall grub after installing windows
<ubottu> vegpuff There's a section here listing how to reinstall grub after installing windows: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vegpuff> can i just install the grub
<tesseracter> on 9.04, in the last few bootups, i have not been able to hibernate or sleep, but in the past, i have been able to. where should i start to figure out why this is?
<vertix> ikonia, you can go talk to someone else if you are interested in guilt trips. I said that .iso image IS mountable and i can see files  on it
<ikonia> vertix: and as I've explained you won't be able to see the squashFS file systems
<ikonia> vertix: you can mount an ISO image - thats fine, but the installation files are held on a squashFS filesystem that is within the ISO file system you have just mounted
<benofsky> Hi. I'm creating a custom distribution of ubuntu for a charity which fixes old computers to send to africa. It will be a distribution with all the software (apache, mysql, etc.) requried for moodle. I'd like to add a menu to the installer which allows you to setup moodle. like enter moodle site name, etc.
<vertix> ikonia, i just need to talk to someone who KNOWS how to do it. that's all. who is saying what and why is not my concern
<kmdm> Thinking out loud, surely the squashfs file system is also mountable...
<ikonia> benofsky: this is for ubuntu support - we can't support your distro
<solexious> Is it possible to share sound output devices over a network?
<ikonia> kmdm: it is, but then it contains absoulte paths
<vertix> ikonia, i need to make it WORK, you understand? not argue about and about and about who is "good" and who is "bad"
<benofsky> ikonia, this is a ubuntu support question... it's about ubuntu.
<ikonia> benofsky: no - it's about you making your own distro
<vertix> kmdm, sure, why not? if it is a file system then why shouldn't i be able to mount it?
<kmdm> ikonia: hmm, I've never used squashfs so I don't know the impact of that :S Could you not chroot into it though? *shrug*, I should really go play with squashfs before commenting ;)
<vertix> kmdm, especially if i can see it?
<benofsky> ikonia, from ubuntu... how about I just say I want to customise the ubuntu installer?
<SydneyGuy> Hi all
<ikonia> kmdm: if you chroot - you can't see your host distros commands to use (because you're not running the livecd)
<SydneyGuy> I've just made my GPG Key ..
<SydneyGuy> Do I need to sign my own key?
<SydneyGuy> ?
<vertix> someone said this COULD be done
<vertix> but i just don't have all the pieces together
<pw-toxic> can anyone give me a hint why my resolution has changed after pluggin in another monitor on my x20 notebook, and i cant change the resolution to 1400*xxxx like it was before?
<ikonia> kmdm: the basic technique of "can I uncompress these file systems" is obvious, sure, but then making the installers source/target points in relation to that setup without running from the livecd would be very tricky
<pw-toxic> and why my compiz doesnt work
<SydneyGuy> I've just made my GPG Key ..
<SydneyGuy> Do I need to sign my own key?
<SydneyGuy> ?
<ikonia> vertix: is it possible he was wrong ?
<mib_nu2cu6ni> when i run win32 disk imager to install ubuntu on my netbook i get error 8
<nijm> Hey guys, does anyone know why kde systemsettings is blank? I'm using jaunty xubuntu but I want to change the kde theme
<gaveen> benofsky, Check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<devel0> has anyone ever had a problem with pm-suspend or s2ram where the machine sleeps , but when it comes back to life the monitor is simply blank (no backlight) ?
<kmdm> ikonia: Aye, I'd need to explore the livecd first and I'm not sure I'm THAT interested in it... ;)
<vertix> ikonia, I AM running from livecd already
<kmdm> vertix: Backtracking... why do you want to install it this way?
<Dr_Willis> mib_nu2cu6ni:  you trying to use the netbook.img file to install to a netbook?
<ikonia> kmdm: in the relms of possabilities, it is possible, in the relms of realities, I can't see how
<benofsky> gaveen, already read/reading it. Doesn't talk about customising installer!
<SydneyGuy> Anyone can answer my simple question
<ikonia> vertix: so why not click " install" if you are already running from the livecd ?
<SydneyGuy> I've just made my GPG Key ..
<SydneyGuy> Do I need to sign my own key?
<solexious> Is it possible to share sound output devices over a network, between 2 ubuntu boxes. i.e. output of vlc on one box to the speakers of another?
<mib_nu2cu6ni> when i run win32 disk imager to install ubuntu on my netbook i get error 8
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  thats supposed to be a feature of 'pulse audio' yes.. (and no ive never done it)
<KingKimi> how to install .run file ??
<vertix> kmdm, the problem i have is that i installed 8.10, but my mbr was clabbored
<hawk> KingKimi: By running it, I would guess
<ikonia> KingKimi: it's a binary rile, make it executable and run it
<vertix> i can't boot 8.10 no matter what i do
<kmdm> vertix: So fix grub? ;)
<solexious> Dr_willis, thanks will use that for google food
<Dr_Willis> mib_nu2cu6ni:  you trying to use the netbook.img file to install to a netbook?  or use that tool to put the img file on a thumbdrive?
<ikonia> vertix: if you are running from the livecd why don't you click the "install" icon ?
<SydneyGuy> Guys ....it is a simple answer YES or NO .. and I will be grateful
<SydneyGuy> I've just made my GPG Key ..
<SydneyGuy> Do I need to sign my own key?
<gaveen> benofsky, the article is about creating a custom live CD with your package selection. Read though :)
<vertix> kmdm, i tried everything conceivable. but i get error saying it can't mount / filesystem
<ikonia> vertix: why don't you click "install" if you are running on the livecd ?
<ikonia> vertix: the livecd has the installer on it
<SydneyGuy> Well .. I am ignored completely
<benofsky> yup. I have read through gaveen top to bottom. but I want to modify the installer.
<mib_nu2cu6ni> does anyone know about win32 disk imager?
<benofsky> to offer more configuration
<ikonia> mib_nu2cu6ni: the guys in ##windows maybe ?
<kmdm> vertix: If it is your MBR that's toasted won't reinstalling grub to the MBR do it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<SydneyGuy> OK .. Thanx all anyway
<vertix> ikonia, i DID reinstall it, but it won't boot. someone said yesterday they have the same exact problem with 8.10. that is why i am trying to install 9.04. but i can only boot from livecd
<Dr_Willis> mib_nu2cu6ni:  ive asked you a few questions to clarify what you are doing....
<flintwingel> SydneyGuy: you're note being ignored... most likely nobody here knows the answer to your question
<ikonia> vertix: what happens when you try to boot ?
<SydneyGuy> even the operators
<flintwingel> maybe...
<gaveen> benofsky, modifying the installer is not like remastering the live CD. You'll have to write code on your own most probably
<SydneyGuy> ok thank you for your kindness
<benofsky> gaveen, that's fine. but I have no idea where to start!
<jp_sf> SydneyGuy: you want to use gpg ?
<vertix> kmdm, i did reinstall ang grub is fine, i can START booting, but at the point of mounting root file system it complains it can't do it even though it is clean and in correct place.
<ikonia> vertix: what is the error you get when it tries to mount
<vertix> ikonia, just a sec
<vertix> last 3 lines: [1.536064] RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0.
<vertix> [1.959688 crc error
<vertix> [2.023879] VFS: Cannot open root device "sdb8" or unknown block (0,0)
<vertix> what is that crc error?
<vertix> is it in initrd?
<kmdm> hm, corrupt initramfs?
<ikonia> vertix: is the error "sdb" or "sdB" as you typed ?
<vertix> kmdm, could be. that is what it looks like to me
<vertix> what do i do?
<vertix> ikonia, sdb digit 8
<gaveen> benofsky, Maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity ?
<vertix> partition 8 on sdb
<vertix> and that partition is clean and in the right place
<kmdm> vertix: Personally, I'd try something like mounting my root fs in the livecd, chrooting to it and getting update-initramfs to rebuild the image... something like that, off the top of my head (having not done it myself)...
<jp_sf> vertix: what is the filesystem type on this partition ?
<kmdm> vertix: (you'll need to specify -k to pass the correct kernel version if it differs from the livecd, which it might)
<vertix> kmdm, sounds about right. can you tell me exact steps? i am new to ubuntu
<benofsky> it's a start. thanks gaveen!
<kmdm> vertix: Does mount /dev/sdb8 /mnt work on the livecd?
<mib_qgfeh6> hello to all
<mib_qgfeh6> what is the best way to make 9.04 32bit "see" 4Gb of RAM?
<meys> salam (hello)
<mib_qgfeh6> sorry for being on Mibbit, darn firewall
<vertix> kmdm, works fine
<kmdm> vertix: Cool, chroot /mnt
<vertix> kmdm, that file system is in good shape
<ikonia> vertix: ooh, sdb8  - when you get a chance can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst from your install (not the livecd)
<vertix> well, once i chroot, i may not be able to talk to you here :)
<mib_qgfeh6> i was told to install the server kernel but i am worried about losing modules and/or something else changing
<kmdm> vertix: You're only chroot'ing in one terminal window...
<mib_qgfeh6> wouldn't it be better to recompile the stock kernel, only adding HIGHMEM64?
<vertix> ikonia, just a sec
<mib_qgfeh6> or am I saying stupid things? :-)
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> Packaging Training session in #ubuntu-classroom now!
<vertix> http://pastebin.com/m69143616
<flintwingel> mib_qgfeh6: why do you not want to use a 64bit OS
<vertix> kmdm, can you tell me the exact steps to rebuild ramfs or give me a pointer?
<mib_qgfeh6> flintwingel: i have already installed everything and started working on this machine :-)
<vertix> kmdm, but i would think that if i booted from livecd, i already have ramfs
<mib_qgfeh6> also, the 64bit kernel has the same issue
<mib_nu2cu6ni> dr_willis i am using the tool to put the img on my thumb drive
<kmdm> vertix: Once you chroot, something like: update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.27-7-generic
<mib_qgfeh6> the stock kernels don't see 4Gb of RAM
<N1ghtCrawler> Hello, i have just bought a pc that should act as a file server. It has 4 1TB disks. I have planned to use md to create a raid5, can I install ubuntu on that raid5 or do I need additional drives?
<mib_qgfeh6> also, not everything plays nice with 64bit
<flintwingel> mib_qgfeh6: the 64bit kernel will, but you can't just copy  the 64bit kernel onto a 32bit install
<juxta> when using dmcrypt and cryptsetup, is the crypttab file contained in the initrd image somewhere?
<mib_qgfeh6> flintwingel: that's why i want to enable highmem on 32bit :-) it should be quite easy
<mib_qgfeh6> btw, are the server kernels really THAT different?
<flintwingel> mib_qgfeh6: you need to recompile the 32 bit kernel with the PAE extension
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_qgfeh6 stick with the desktop kernel, the 32 bit desktop uses the extra ram as IT needs it, Dont try to get the 64 bit kernel into a 32 bit system
<flintwingel> mib_qgfeh6: but  its not good for performance
<ikonia> vertix: what have you been doing to your box ???
<vertix> kmdm, once i do update-initrms, then what?
<ikonia> vertix: you've got odd kernels in thre
<kmdm> vertix: Reboot and see if it boots
<ikonia> vertix: what kernel version are you trying to boot ?
<quitenormal> hi.
<ikonia> vertix: how can you have a 8.10 kernel of 2.6.9-el ?
<vertix> ikonia, i tried to make many different configurations. i also have old redhat on it and it is working, but it can't fry cds for some reason
<mib_qgfeh6> flintwingel: and that's where i am stuck. i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile, but i can't figure out how to configure the kernel
<ikonia> vertix: ahhh I think I know the problem
<mib_qgfeh6> i was used to make menuconfig
<ikonia> vertix: did you install redhat after ubuntu ?
<vertix> kmdm, i am not following it. do you mean rebuild-ramfs is persistent?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_qgfeh6 Keep reading... This is not the place to learn how to compile your own kernels
<mib_qgfeh6> but that guide (the "ubuntu" way) wants me to edit a config file i can't even find :-)
<vjacob> hey guys. How do I avoid doing swapoff -a everytime I boot?
<jemark> mib_qgfeh6:
<kmdm> vertix: update-initramfs will re-create the image under /boot
<vertix> ikonia, i am trying to boot 8.10 and someone said yesterday they have the same exact problem
<ikonia> vjacob: remove swap from /etc/fstab
<ikonia> vertix: which kernel ?
<vertix> ikonia, cool
<ikonia> vertix: and did you install redhat before or after ubuntu ?
<vjacob> ikonia: it's already commented out, e.g. #UUID=5fc0b91c-cdd6-4013-b6dd-37bf4e69f699 none            swap    sw 0 0
<vertix> ikonia, nope redhat was installed BEFORE ubuntu
<vjacob> should I remove it entirely?
<flintwingel> mib_qgfeh6: kernel compile is not something you should do lightly
<ikonia> vjacob: can do
<ikonia> vertix: has ubuntu 8.10 ever booted ?
<vertix> kmdm, cool
<flintwingel> mib_qgfeh6: if you only need is to use >3.5G RAM use the 64bit version
<flintwingel> mib_qgfeh6: I say t his for your onw peace of mind :)
<vertix> ikonia, i think i was able to boot it once, but i don't remember at this point
<beilabs> is anyone running vodafone broadband mobile with jaunty?
<lfamorim__> How can I solve the bug eth0-disconected after update my Ubuntu to 9.04?
<vertix> ikonia, i usually always verify installs :)
<vjacob> thanks I guess ikonia
<reya276> How can I restrict users connecting through OpenSSH to only read,write and view to their home directories?
<ikonia> vertix: the theory i have - and it is just a theory is ubuntu did not install grub and you are using the Redhat (enterprise 4 I'm guessing) grub install, I do'nt believe from memeory that grub from RHEL4 has uuid support built in
<ikonia> vertix: although that does conflict a little with that you say you can boot RHEL ok
<vertix> ikonia, nope, this i wrong theory. i am using grub from 8.10
<mib_kq8v8y0i> hi there
<ikonia> vertix: whichi 8.10 kernel are you trying to boot ?
<vertix> ikonia, yes, i CAN boot from redhat
<lfamorim__> Someone can help-me?
<mib_kq8v8y0i> no internet connections work on my aspire one with nebook remix, is it possible that a reinstall will fix the issue?
<vertix> ikonia, 2.7.27-7
<lfamorim__> mib_kq8v8y0i, no wired connection, right?
<mib_kq8v8y0i> correct
<lfamorim__> mib_kq8v8y0i, I have the same problem
<kramerstefan> hello, does anybody know how to install gnome 2.26.1 in intrepid?
<vertix> ikonia, and that kernel runs fine. otherwise i would not be able to talk to you :)
<mib_kq8v8y0i> i was up for three hours with some guy from here trying to sort it
<vegpuff> Does grub4dos help to restore grub after windows?
<vertix> i am running off that livecd right now
<DJones> !grub | vegpuff
<ubottu> vegpuff: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> vertix: so ig 2.6.27 works - which one is faiing ?
<mib_kq8v8y0i> ifamorim_ does your wireless connect and the disconnect?
<Kartagis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<beilabs> is there a way to downgrade python in jaunty?
<vertix> i think that ramfs is corrupt, that is what that crc error says. i just did not know it belongs to ramfs
<Kartagis> !changethemes
<dragon__> is there anybody that can work C#?
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<ikonia> vertix: I thought you where talking to us off the livecd ?
<dragon__> C#?
<Jack_Sparrow> vegpuff Personally, I use dd to save the 512 mbr before I install windows, then I live boot and stamp the mbr back after the windows has finished messing with it
<lfamorim__> mib_kq8v8y0i, my wireless conection runs
<vertix> ikonia, the kernel works. but when it starts booting, it can't MOUNT the perfectly clean root partition in perfectly correct place
<gaveen_> beilabs, I don't think that's a smart move. some desktop related pkgs depend on python
<Pici> dragon__: Try ##csharp
<mib_kq8v8y0i> theres nothing wrong with your wireless connection?
<vegpuff> Jack_Sparrow: oh :(
<ikonia> vertix: ahh ok, why do you have two entries for 2.6.27 one with inirtd and the other without ?
<vegpuff> DJones: I tried supergrubdisk
<beilabs> gaveen, feck, need to use python less than 2.6.2 to get vodafone client working.
<vertix> ikonia, yes, i am talking to you from livecd 8.10 kernel 2.7.27-7-generic
<lfamorim__> mib_kq8v8y0i, my wireless conection works fine.
<vegpuff> but it didn't recognize my ubuntu at all
<mib_kq8v8y0i> then we dont have the same problem
<Jack_Sparrow> vegpuff there are many ways, ... that is the one I prefer
<vegpuff> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have the liveCD also with me
<mib_kq8v8y0i> no connection works with me
<vegpuff> that is the problem
<lfamorim__> But the wired connection show disconected after update
<vertix> ikonia, because i was playing with different configurations for grub and seeing if one of the workds
<Jack_Sparrow> vegpuff have you already installed windows..again
<ikonia> vertix: ok, so thats just you manually trying stuff
<gaveen_> you can still install an older version of python without replacing the current version
<mib_qgfeh6> anyway, is the custom kernel the only way to go?
<vegpuff> yes Jack_Sparrow right now, i have ubuntu and windows, and windows has wiped grub
<gaveen_> beilabs, see my last post
<vertix> ikonia, exactly. so that i don't have to reboot again and again
<vegpuff> Jack_Sparrow: i tried supergrubdisk, no help
<beilabs> gaveen, how?
<Jack_Sparrow> vegpuff you will need a live cd to fix it
<gaveen_> beilabs, you can still install an older version of python without replacing the current version
<vertix> ikonia, (from livecd i mean)
<vegpuff> Jack_Sparrow: :(
<vegpuff> Jack_Sparrow: no live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> vegpuff super grub seldom works for me
<ikonia> vertix: at what point does the mount complain, has it done the ro boot, or is it before that  ?
<vegpuff> I think I have to wait for a live CD
<Jack_Sparrow> vegpuff sorry, no better answer
<vertix> oh, i think  Jack_Sparrow knows how to install the 9.04 running from live cd using loop driver and .iso image
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<lfamorim__> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mib_kq8v8y0i> is anyone elses wireless and wired connections not working on netbook remix on an aspire one
<vertix> ikonia, mount complains at this point: [1.536064] RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0.
<vertix> [1.959688 crc error
<gaveen_> beilabs, check in synaptic. there should be other python versions there
<vertix> [2.023879] VFS: Cannot open root device "sdb8" or unknown block (0,0)
<vertix> [2.239447] Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are available partitions:
<coldeq> hi, i'm on ubuntu 9.04 and seem to have wine version 1.0.1 instead of 1.1.x, is that normal?
<beilabs> gaveen, i have them already installed, but this app is recognising 2.6 only...
<ikonia> vertix: I can understand the VFS error, do you get the crc error if you boot without the initrd option in grub (you've already got that option)
<Jack_Sparrow> coldeq You will not have the latest from our repos, only for stability
<kmdm> vertix/ikonia: My thinking is if the ramfs is corrupt then it can't load the filesystem driver to mount the root filesystem, hence using update-initramfs to rebuild the ramfs image :)
<vertix> ikonia, and that file system is clean and is in correct place. that means the driver does not work
<mib_kq8v8y0i> i just checked my usb installer and it said there were errors found in 2 files, does it fix them or should i do it again?
<vertix> ikonia, i have it somewhere in the logs
<jemark> coldeq: yes, but u can add the repository to get the latest version
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_kq8v8y0i Install again
<vertix> but i think i started getting that error BEFORE i added initrd to grub config
<ikonia> vertix: well, it can mean that it can't mount it because the initrd is failing, hence why I want to know if the error is identical if you boot without the initrd option in your boot argumetns
<vegpuff> Jack_Sparrow: is there anyway i can find the grub.conf of ubuntu 9.04 ?
<mib_kq8v8y0i> i havent installed yet, just running the installer from usb
<vegpuff> i think i can make it work
 * kmdm nods
<vertix> kmdm, i think you are right
<vegpuff> can someone copy paste his/her grub.conf (ubuntu 9.04)?
<coldeq> Jack_Sparrow, jemark: any pointers on where I can find more info on adding the repositories?
<Jack_Sparrow> vegpuff You cant get it to work without editing the 512 mbr manually.. and that is dangerous
<vegpuff> Jack_Sparrow: i have got a grub command line via supergrubdisk
<vertix> ikonia, but the original grub did not have initrd in it if i recall correctly, i can take that out, but then the scsi drivers may not get loaded
<Jack_Sparrow> vegpuff coldeq /join #winehq see them for any and all help with wine
<ikonia> vertix: the original grub should have initrd in it
<vegpuff> Jack_Sparrow: wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> vegpuff grub command line wont help
<ikonia> (looking at an 8.10 and 9.04 install now, both have intird)
<coldeq> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks
<vegpuff> oh :|
<vegpuff> okay Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> vegpuff sorry
<jemark> coldeq: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<vegpuff> np Jack_Sparrow, thanks for the help!
<Jack_Sparrow> coldeq /join #winehq see them for any and all help with wine
<vertix> ikonia, well, i think it did not have initrd in it
<kmdm> (8.04 has initrd too)
<vertix> ikonia, but i could be wrong, but i doubt that
<ikonia> vertix: then your install media is wrong
<ikonia> vertix: well, then you've installed a bad 8.10 release, as the default 8.10 has initrd enabled
<vertix> ikonia, yep, the problem with initrd is that i don't even remember where i found it. but i found it somewhere and added it the same way it was done in my redhat, that is what i think happened (its been a week of struggle trying to boot this thing)
<ikonia> vertix: there is the problem then
<ikonia> vertix: redhat ships with initrd enabled by default
<lfamorim__> Somebody have a problem with the wired conection after update 8.10 to 9.04?
<ikonia> vertix: I suggest you have a problem with your install media if ubuntu and redhat setups do not have initrd setup by default
<ikonia> vertix: if you don't know where you got the initrd from - then that could explain the crc error
<vertix> ikonia, could be. i've got this disk from some friend and it did install and i think i ran it once, but i might have only 1 ide drive at that time and that could be the reason inird was not added to the grub
<ikonia> vertix: that would not be the reason initrd is not added
<Jack_Sparrow> vertix are you mixing ide and sata drives as well
<ikonia> vertix: the number of drives does not effect the install routine
<vertix> ikonia, i know about redhat. i am the one who made production gold disks for SGI (silicon graphics) :)
<ikonia> vertix: then you should know it installs initrd by default
<vertix> ikonia, i am pretty certain the crc error is the key here
<kiamo> how do i update ash, and dash?
<ikonia> vertix: possibly because you've got initrd from an unknown source
<Jack_Sparrow> !info dash
<ubottu> dash (source: dash): POSIX-compliant shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.4-12ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 92 kB, installed size 224 kB
<vertix> Jack_Sparrow, yep i AM mixing IDE and scsi
<ikonia> vertix: I'm more concerned about the validity of your install if someone is changing them to the point where initrd is not installed
<dr4g> I'm setting up SVN on this url: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion and i'm running the command in the pastebin and get the following error: http://pastebin.com/m4b2c73c4
<Jack_Sparrow> vertix I have not been following along, but mixing those can be a problem on some systems
<kiamo> !info ash
<ubottu> ash (source: dash): compatibility package for dash. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-12ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 22 kB, installed size 76 kB
<vertix> ikonia, the number of drives DOES affect things, especially if it is a mix of ide and scsi, plus drive swapping by grub
<dr4g> I'm setting up SVN on this url: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion and i'm running the command in the pastebin and get the following error: http://pastebin.com/m4b2c73c4 - I have installed Apache, how can i set the apache user to be www-data
<morteza_k> hi everone,any one can help me with my wireless problem in vostro 1310?
<ikonia> vertix: but it does not effect if initrd is installed
<morteza_k> hi everone,any one can help me with my wireless problem in vostro 1310?
<Jack_Sparrow> dr4g /join #apache2
<sky_1> How i can switch to ext4 i know about possible data loss....
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > morteza_k
<vertix> ikonia, at this point, it is hard to say which was the original grub configuration. unfortunately i am not sure i saved the orignal one
<ubottu> morteza_k, please see my private message
<ikonia> vertix: doesn't matter what the original was, you seem very confident ubuntu and redhat installed without initrd
<swiftarrow> Hi All, something strange just happened: About an hour ago, my Ubuntu 8.10 became really unresponsive and the HDD started grinding like crazy.  I let it go for about half an hour, and then did a hard power cycle.  The cursor wouldn't even move, and I couldn't access a console by cntrl+alt+F#.  Now i find some data gone, and when I double click on a text document, it tries to get gksu to open it...
<dr4g> Jack_Sparrow  i have www-data in my /etc/group file: www-data:x:33:  - but it tells me that www-data is an invalid group.
<ikonia> vertix: so I suspct your installed media is wrong/damaged in some way
<Jack_Sparrow> dr4g /join #apache2
<vertix> Jack_Sparrow, i know about problems with mixing drives. but yesterday i even tried to unplug ide drive and see if i can boot, no luck
<dr4g> ok
<flintwingel> dr4g: the group is subversion not www-data
<dr4g> So it is, apologies, it seems i'veinstalled SVN but not applied the 'subversion' group to it.
<dr4g> i done sudo apt-get install subversion.
<dr4g> What have i done wrong ?
<sky_1> how i can switch to ext4 ?
<walace> Xub
<vertix> ikonia, well, as i said, i can't be certain what config was there originally. i COULD try to check it out and see by backups, but that could be another half of a day lost
<sky_1> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<sky_1> :-O
<flintwingel> dr4g: check /etc/group... it looks like you do not have a group called subversion
<ikonia> vertix: if you re-install ubuntu 8.10 it should re-write grub and the menu.list (remove your old 8.10 entried) lets see what it adds then
<swiftarrow> Any ideas anyone?
<Frcsyk> is there anyone here that can assist me with sound support on 9.04 on an IBM X41
<dr4g> flintwingel shouldnt it be added when i do "sudo apt-get install subversion" ??
<vertix> ikonia, nope. redhad installed WITH its initrd, and i am not sure about ubuntu
<walace> XUB
<modderx_> anyone having problems with remote desktop with ubuntu jaunty?
<ikonia> vertix: so - re-install ubuntu and lets check
<modderx_> i get a black screen when i connect to the remote system
<ikonia> vertix: you're changing your situation a lot, you where certain you manually added redhat and ubuntu's 5 minutes ago
<walace> I need help out here
<vertix> swiftarrow, you prolly got rooted, and if that is the case, get ready, the picture of hell is about to be shown to you
<morteza_k> ubottu: will u help me?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about will u help me?
<ikonia> vertix: I know it's easy to get muddled up if you've been working on this a while, so why not re-install ubuntu 8.10 from a clean situation and lets see what menu.lst it generates
<flintwingel> dr4g: no - the subversion package is for users & servers. The link you posted tells you to add the subversion group
<walace> hello
<dr4g> flintwingel where does it say that ?
<morteza_k> ubottu: wireless problem vostro 1310
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr4g> i see it flintwingel
<dr4g> apologies.
<vertix> ikonia, i don't know about damaged media. could be. actually, i could get md5 verification of my media i think, except i don't have the .iso image. i only have disk 8.10
<morteza_k> can any one help me with wireless problem in vostro 1310?
<Jack_Sparrow> morteza_k PATIENCE
<ikonia> vertix: the 8.10 disk has a "check disk" function on it
<flintwingel> morteza_k: tell us what your problem is and someone may be able to help...
<vertix> ikonia, i DID reinstall 8.10 and nothing changed. no luck. I have 2 separate 8.10 insalls and both behave the same way more or less
<ikonia> vertix: that's worth running, then re-install 8.10 (clear down the ubuntu entreis in menu.lst first) and lets see what it writes
<Jack_Sparrow> walace Read your PM
<ikonia> vertix: but you don't know wha tyou did - your changing the situation, hence why I'm saying do a clean insall so we know where you are
<ikonia> vertix: if you have 2 installs - how do you know your editing the right menu.lst
<morteza_k> flintwingel: i cant have a wireless connection,it doesnt work,it worked in 8.04 but not in 9.04
<vertix> ikonia, i did not MANUALLY added redhat initrd. i manually added the ubuntu initrd the same way it was done for redhat's grub
<Jack_Sparrow> !guidelines > walace
<ubottu> walace, please see my private message
<ikonia> vertix: I suggest cd checking the cd - then re-installing 8.10 and just working with that
<flintwingel> morteza_k: what is  the network card?
<vertix> ikonia, i DID reinstall 8.10 already and it did not help
<morteza_k> flintwingel: i think broadcom STA,
<Bierwagen> h
<Bierwagen> i
<ikonia> vertix: in your menu.lst your redhat entries are called ubuntu 8.10 and they do not have initrd entries, so I don't know how you can say you added them like redhat's if the redhat entries don't have the initrd setup
<vertix> ikonia, how do i do check disk?
<ikonia> vertix: when yo uboot it there is an option to "check install media" or words to that effect
<Bierwagen> my usb-stick didn't works
<shadeslayer> Bierwagen: doesnt mount?
<Bierwagen> if i connect the usb-stick with the usb-hub
<Jack_Sparrow> Bierwagen Are you in ubuntu now or trying to boot it from usb
<Bierwagen> then the LED of the usb-stick is shining
<vertix> ikonia, because i have separate /boot partitions and i put all imaginable boot related files on both /boot partitions, so it does not matter which one grub swaps into which place
<Bierwagen> but nothing else happends
<rubystallion> I get a segmentation fault, when using libsdl-perl. I don't think this is an sdl problem, but rather a dependency problem, because I tried to install some other libsdl packages before. How can I check this?
<shadeslayer> Bierwagen: so this a bootable USB stick?? or a normal one?
<Boohbah> Bierwagen: do you see any additional output if you run 'dmesg |tail -f' and plugin or unplug the drive?
<zer0c00l> how can i install AMR decoder in ubuntu , ubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't have AMR decoder?
<ikonia> vertix: your setup sounds a mess, and your comments in the channel keep conflicting, you said you did not add the redhat entreis to grub - yet they do no have initrd
<morteza_k> have anyone problem with wireless in vostro 1310 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !details > morteza_k
<ubottu> morteza_k, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> !wifi > morteza_k
<vertix> ikonia, those redhat entries do not matter right now. we don't even try them anyway. i was just copy/pasting things around to get more configurations to try various options
<nilo_> Hello everybody
<Bierwagen> Boohbah:
<Bierwagen> dmesg |tail -f
<Bierwagen> [ 1799.264059] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<Bierwagen> [ 1814.480044] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<Bierwagen> [ 1814.696058] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<Bierwagen> [ 1829.864070] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<FloodBot1> Bierwagen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Boohbah> !hi | nilo_
<ubottu> nilo_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> vertix: they do matter as the conflict with what you are telling me - so I can't be certain you know the current status of your install
<Gamarok__> hi nil0
<Boohbah> Bierwagen: aha, those are some interesting error messages
<shadeslayer> Boohbah: read error??
<redpearl> i want to transfer 30 gb of data to another machine via cross ethernet cable, i use sshfs, but it froze on me. what's a better way?
<ikonia> vertix: if the redhat stuff doesn't matter - I suggest removing your ubuntu and redhat data - and doing a clean 8.10 install so we have a known sound base to work from
<nilo_> I can't see my local network, and I can't use a printer in my lan, what's the problem?. I'm using ubuntu jaunty
<flintwingel> redpearl: use netcat (nc)
<nilo_> I'm using internet by my lan
<zer0c00l> how can i install AMR pluggin in ubuntu ?
<vertix> ikonia, i am not sure why are we talking about REDHAT entries? what do they have to do with all this? I CAN boot redhat. i need to boot 8.10 or do a fresh install on 9.04 from .iso image i have, but running from livecd, cause i can't burn disks and i can't take them out running from livecd.
<Bierwagen> i guess, an antivir of windows had destroyed some boot information of the usb-stick
<redpearl> flintwingel, nc, ask me to enter command. what should i enter?
<Bierwagen> but i don't know
<redpearl> can you get me start? quick tutorial
<Bierwagen> so what can i do?
<ikonia> vertix: the redhat entreis where important to me because a.) they conflicted with the sitaution you where explaining to me b.) you used them as a base for your ubuntu install
<redpearl> flintwingel, machine A and machine B are on 192.168.x.x network
<dny> anyone know what the difference between mysql and mysql-community is?
<Boohbah> Bierwagen: you say you are using a usb hub? is there any change if you eliminate the hub and plug the drive directly into a usb port on the box?
<ikonia> vertix: hence why I'm saying remove it all and put a clean 8.10 install on so we have a known base point to work from
<Bierwagen> sorry port
<flintwingel> redpearl: netcat is very simple tool to transmit data across a network
<erdem810> hi everyone, i wanna ask if there is a diffrence between installing directly 9.04 and  installing 8.10 than upgrade to 9.4
<mib_yalfermd> hi, im tyring to install netbook remix to my aspire one, ive done the usb thing 3 times now and it always has errors when i check integrity
<mib_yalfermd> first 2 errors, then 3, then 3 again
<Bierwagen> Boohbah: its an usb-port not hub - sorry
<Blodskur> Hey guys, after a few days of using Ubuntu I've decided to make the plunge and replace Vista with it but I'm having troubles in the paritioning stages. I'm keeping my NTFS data partition and I'm using the following sizes for the rest. I'm on a 250GB hard drive and the data parititon is 111GB. / = 2GB, Boot = 2GB, Swap = 4GB, Var = 20GB and /Home = rest of space.
<ikonia> erdem810: ext4 native insall is not available in 8.10
<Dr_Willis> erdem810:  If you can - do a clean install. not a upgrade
<flintwingel> redpearl: see here for some examples http://www.g-loaded.eu/2006/11/06/netcat-a-couple-of-useful-examples/
<erdem810> but if i install 9.04 directly, my audio card and wireless card doesnt work correctly
<redpearl> flintwingel, thx
<mib_yalfermd> when you check the disk for defects... does it fix them?
<Bierwagen> here's the error-message again
<Bierwagen> http://rafb.net/p/ockb7R57.html
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> erdem810:  then you got some odd issues.. You are saying you did a upgrade,  and they did work.. then did a full install and they dident work.. ? and now  you want to try a upgrade-install again?
<Boohbah> Bierwagen: i am googling http://www.google.com/search?q=usb+read%2F64%2C+"error+-110"
<vertix> ikonia, redhat entries do not matter. period. i am not even booting from them and they can not be used by grub unless i chose that configuration to boot from. that is what i understand. simply reinstalling 8.10 does not work. because i already did that once and spent half a day on it repartitioning my drives and creating 2 new partitions with another version of non working 8.10. this is a royal waste of time. this approach won't work
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > vertix
<mib_yalfermd> when you check the disk for defects... does it fix them?
<ubottu> vertix, please see my private message
<ikonia> vertix: I'm asking you to a.) clean down your menu.lst of ubuntu details, b.) re-install ubuntu onto the existing ubuntu partitions chosing the format option, so we have a known base to work from and move forward
<ikonia> vertix: that way we can see what ubuntu adds to the exiting menu.lst at boot time and work forward knowing the situation
<vertix> ikonia, thanx for your time
<erdem810> Dr_Willis: no i directly installed 9.04 and they didnt work  and then i installed 8.10 (didnt upgrade)  and they worked,  but i afraid to upgrade 9.04  or afraid to  makse the updates (about 300mb)
 * jepes28 checks his nick
<shadeslayer> erdem810: get a alternate install CD then
<Dr_Willis> erdem810:  hard to tell then.. if 8.10 works.. stick with it till 9.04.1 then perhaps..
<lfamorim__> Somebody here have a problem to wired connection on 9.04?
 * jepes28 thinks: yeah, im me alright
<shadeslayer> !details > lfamorim__
<ubottu> lfamorim__, please see my private message
<Bierwagen> Boohbah: by the way, my usb port and other usb-device's are working
<[BoK]Ravenkin> Can anyone recommend a good anti virus for Ubuntu that can check mounted drives such as a hard drive with windows?  AVG isn't very intuitive.
<dr4g> How can i turn off svn? i made a type on 'svnserve' command.
<erdem810> 8.10 works correctly now, so shouldnt i make the updates or upgrade ?
<DJones> !virus | [BoK]Ravenkin
<ubottu> [BoK]Ravenkin: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<andrea_> hi all
<Bierwagen> only this usb-stick didn't works
<dr4g> How can i turn off svn? i made a typo on 'svnserve' command when specifying the document root..
<Dr_Willis> erdem810:  updates are ok.. upgrading to the  next release.. may ormay not put you back in the same problem
<zhoujingrui> why i canot  use radio in ubuntu 8.10?
<DJones> [BoK]Ravenkin: You could try clamav
<vertix> Jack_Sparrow, first you get into my shues and then we talk about your attitude. I've been trying to get this thing working for at least a week, non stop and so far, i only heard one realistic suggestion, and that one does have a chance of making it work. thanx to that guy
<andrea_> sorry but i have a problem with eclipse ganymede e tomcat6...
<Bierwagen> so i guess some boot informations are destroyed
<[BoK]Ravenkin> DJones have you used it?
<andrea_> can you help me plaese?
<erdem810> ok then i will do updates  but will not do upgrade
<psyjoniz_> anyone know how to stop caching ssh key passphrases?
<Boohbah> Bierwagen: does the usb stick work ok in another computer?
<Boohbah> psyjoniz_: kill your ssh-agent
<DJones> [BoK]Ravenkin: No, i don't use antivirus on linux
<clepto> is there a channel specifically for Nubuntu?
<Bierwagen> no
<psyjoniz_> boohbah : cron a kill for it or what do you mean?
<andrea_> i've eclipse 3.4 work fine, i've tomcat 6 work fine
<[BoK]Ravenkin> DJones I'm not using it for Ubuntu, I'm mounting infected hard drives to this computer and I want to run an antivirus on them through Ubuntu.
<Boohbah> Bierwagen: some posts i've read suggest it may be hardware error
<andrea_> but  my project don't run in localhost:8080/nomeprogetto
<Jack_Sparrow> [BoK]Ravenkin clamav
<Bierwagen> hmm, but i don't think that the usb-stick is corrupt
<Boohbah> psyjoniz_: 'ps aux |grep ssh-agent'
<Boohbah> psyjoniz_: if it is running, 'kill $PID'
<Dr_Willis> [BoK]Ravenkin:  done that befor with clamav, and other tools.. but from what ive tried lately .. the only sure way to get rid of window viruses.. is to reformat. :()
<Jack_Sparrow> Bierwagen two things to look at.. sudo fdisk -l   and grarted
<Jack_Sparrow> bparted
<Jack_Sparrow> Bierwagen two things to look at.. sudo fdisk -l   and gparted
<Trollkarlen> Anyone know how to disable the notifications in certain away states ?
<[BoK]Ravenkin> DJones Jack_Sparrow Dr_Willis thanks for the help :-D
<psyjoniz_> boohbah : I got that much but I want it to never cache the passphrase -- can I disable it for good?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<icedwater> Hi, I had a resolv.conf that went bad, so I echoed the IPs of openDNS servers into /etc/resolv.conf
<Bierwagen> jack_sparrow: http://rafb.net/p/qIOSPa36.html
<[BoK]Ravenkin> Anyone having problems with 9.04 synaptic package manager locking up?
<Trollkarlen> Like when you set that you are not away then you dont get any notifications
<bobbob1016> For some reason, google-desktop isn't indexing everything.  I've tried beagle and tracker and they didn't work too well either.  Any ideas, apart from not using an indexer?
<Jack_Sparrow> [BoK]Ravenkin usually when a second package manager is open
<Dr_Willis> [BoK]Ravenkin:  some servers were real slow last night.. is all theissue uve had lately
<icedwater> Then I restarted networking services using # etc/init.d/networking restart
<kiamo> yo, Im doing an apt-get upgrade, and im getting loads of warnings saying unable to delete old directory as theres still stuff in it.  is this normal during an upgrade?
<[BoK]Ravenkin> Thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<icedwater> And again using #service networking restart
<Boohbah> psyjoniz_: http://www.rekk.de/bloggy/2008/ssh-on-ubuntu-shh-agent-is-running-per-default/
<icedwater> But now it's still saying network is unreachable
<Blodskur> Does anyone have a link to a guide that helps explain how to do the more detailed Ubuntu disc partitioning tool? I feel like I'm doing something wrong. I want to install it next to a data partition.
<icedwater> And refuses to give me outbound connections from that box.
<behappy> hello is here some one use cPanel
<psyjoniz_> Boohbah : tyvm
<icedwater> Am I doing something wrong?
<modderx_> synaptic was real slow for me last night
<gaveen> icedwater, both commands you used are the same
<Jack_Sparrow> Blodskur I can probably answer your questions on that
<Bierwagen> wait
<lfamorim__> I have a problem with wired conection, I'm running Ubuntu version 9.04 When I try to do connect, I get the following output: disconected cable, but I expected it to do conected cable
<modderx_> how do i enable autologin  from the terminal
<icedwater> gaveen: I noticed that too. But it's not fixing anything, and I am not sure why.
<gaveen> icedwater, is there a /etc/init.d/NetworkManager ?
<phlexonance> I downloaded GoogleEarthLinux.bin, how do I install that?
<Dr_Willis> modderx_:  the gdm config file has  the auto-login settings in it. somewhere..
<modderx_> sudo  ./Google.....
<icedwater> There is, should I be restarting that?
<Jack_Sparrow> phlexonance I thought google earth was in our repos?
<Boohbah> psyjoniz_: welcome... but i wonder, what is the point of using a private key login if you have to enter the passphrase for every ssh session? i guess it wouldn't matter for a small number of hosts, but i personally manage a large number of hosts
<eraserhead> hi, does firefox work without libgtk ?
<gaveen> yes, you should be restarting that instead of networking
<phlexonance> Jack_Sparrow, is it? didn't think of that, I'll try apt gettin git
<Blodskur> Jack_Sparrow Okay I tried to make new partitions: 2GB for /, 2GB for Boot, 4GB for Swap, 20GB for Var and the rest for /Home. Was that correct? It said something was too small.
<Bierwagen> now
<Bierwagen> http://rafb.net/p/0wNPgC77.html
<Frcsyk> can anyone help me out with a sound issue ? I've been through the docs but no luck so far
<Bierwagen> so
<Bierwagen> Platte /dev/sdb: 8019 MByte, 8019509248 Byte
<Bierwagen> thats my usb-stick
<psyjoniz_> Boohbah : the machine I am on is not trustworthy
<Jack_Sparrow> Blodskur 2 gig for root is too small
<gaveen> icedwater, yes, you should be restarting that instead of networking
<Boohbah> psyjoniz_: ok that makes sense
<icedwater> No luck, though.
<Dr_Willis> 2gb for /boot is massive. :)
<Bierwagen> jack_sparrow?
<gaveen> icedwater, what happened ?
<Dr_Willis> 4 gb for swap is also a bit massive
<icedwater> When I try to ping 208.67.222.222 it still says connect:Network unreachable
<Blodskur> Oh, I'm just following the recommended instructions my teacher wrote down.
<Bierwagen> please help me
<phw> Hi there, I am searching for a nice home server. I found the scaleo home servers. But they dont have a graphics card - do you think ubuntu would run smooth on that and how can i install linux without a graphics card: http://ts.fujitsu.com/home/products/home_server/scaleo_homeserver.html ?
<shadeslayer> Bierwagen: same problem??
<Blodskur> Jack_Sparrow, recommend me so partition sizes for say 100GB hard drive please.
<Bierwagen> yes
<Dr_Willis> Blodskur:  i just normally use a / and a /home and a swap.  I dont worry too miuch about var and others.
<Bierwagen> with my usb-stick
<gaveen> icedwater, can you check your resolve.conf again
<gaveen> ?
<Boohbah> Dr_Willis: maybe Blodskur likes to collect kernels :)
<Bierwagen> don't want to work
<shadeslayer> Bierwagen: what happened to Boohbah
<Boohbah> shadeslayer: i'm here
<Trollkarlen> So no one have any ideas hot to turn off notify-osd when you are not "Available"
<phlexonance> modderx,  the .bin isn't executable
<shadeslayer> Boohbah: ok
<Dr_Willis> Blodskur:  right now my / is using a little over 6gb, home is 16gb..
<Bierwagen> shadeslyer: i dont know
<fr0de> phw: you might be able to run/install via console access
<phlexonance> Jack_Sparrow, I can't find google earth with apt-cache search
<Jack_Sparrow> Blodskur Single boot system?
<Blodskur> Single boot yep.
<icedwater> gaveen: sure. It has 3 entries below the generated by network manager comment
<phw> fr0de: which it does not have....
<Blodskur> I just want to keep my NTFS partition too.
<icedwater> Which means probably it's not generating anything.
<phw> it only has usb ports
<Dr_Willis> Blodskur:  my boot files take up 14mb total.
<Jack_Sparrow> phlexonance it is in medibuntu repo..
<Jack_Sparrow> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<shadeslayer> Bierwagen: ok so you cant even boot from the stick?
<Dr_Willis> Blodskur:  I would do (NTFS) (/) (/home) (swap)  4 primary partitions.
<modderx_> yeah i changed allowautologin in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<disappearedng_> how do I install intl for php ?
<Bierwagen> yes
<modderx_> to true
<gaveen> icedwater, and are those of opendns?
<Bierwagen> nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> Blodskur see dr willis
<shadeslayer> Bierwagen: ok and did the USB installer say it was finished??
<Bierwagen> but sudo fdisk -l  show the usb-stick
<Bierwagen> Platte /dev/sdb: 8019 MByte, 8019509248 Byte
<Blodskur> Alright.
<icedwater> First is the router's IP, I put that in manually. Following two are from openDNS. Should I be removing the first line?
<pw-toxic> hi
<pw-toxic> my compiz doesnt get started at startup
<Blodskur> Is that all I'll have to do, no Var?
<pw-toxic> how can i acheive this?
<Bierwagen> which usb installer?
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  i normally install/run the 'fusion-icon' program. it makes controlling compiz a lot easier.
<gaveen> icedwater, better. because your router might be referring to other nameservers
<Jack_Sparrow> Blodskur you can add extened partition and add a var if you like.. but generally, just root and home and swap are fine for most
<icedwater> gaveen: Commented out the 192.* address and restarted networking. Still no change.
<shadeslayer> Bierwagen: you said you want to boot from it right?
<Blodskur> Thanks, that's great.
<fr0de> phw: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3215/ has a tip
<gaveen> icedwater, not networking NetworkManager :)
<Blodskur> Cheers Dr_Willis and Jack_Sparrow.
<icedwater> Tried that too, I thought you might say it :P Still no change.
<phw> fr0de: ah that was what i was looking for - so a headless install is no big problem right?
<wisusa> I recently purchased a used computer with ubuntu installed, but it also has a password to the administration - I can't download or update anything without it
<wisusa> any ideas on how to reset it?
<phw> because it even doesnt have a serial port
<fr0de> phw: I haven't done one, but it seems it's possible
<fr0de> wisusa: grab a new cd, reinstall it
<Dr_Willis> wisusa:  boot a live cd,  and reset the password via chroot.. or use th recovery console feature and reset it with passwd
<Dr_Willis> wisusa:  i would also suggest doing a total reformat/reinstall also..
<Dr_Willis> wisusa:  you have no idea whats been done to the box.
<icedwater> wisusa: Yeah, chroot should work.
<FrEaKmAn_> is there a way to see an error report. I cannot connect to internet with my laptop...
<alienkid10> how to change the title of the terminal in python?
<wisusa> ok, it didn't come with a cd, I'll have to purchase one
<Dr_Willis> wisusa:  free download.
<gaveen> icedwater, not there what's up. any other indications? If you edited resolve.conf manually NetworkManager should be overwriting it. So make sure 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 are the name servers
<icedwater> FrEaKmAn_: what sort of problem is it? No web connection, or internet in general?
<fr0de> wisusa, Dr_Willis: Yeah, reinstall is best, there could be anything running on the machine
<DJones> wisusa: You can download free of charge from www.ubuntu.com and burn to a cd
<wisusa> Dr_Willis, I'm not able to download anything right now
<FrEaKmAn_> icedwater, no internet connection...
<shadeslayer> wisusa: or order one from shipit
<Dr_Willis> Most linux mags at the stores also come with cd's :)
<shadeslayer> !shipit | wisusa
<ubottu> wisusa: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<fr0de> !shipit
<alienkid10> how do I change the terminal title in bash script?
<pepperjack> wisusa: shipit takes a while though
<modderx_> I having some serious problems installing vmware workstation in jaunty, I have tried the patches but none seem to work has anyone been successful installing vmware workstation in jaunty?
<raijenx> hello to all..
<pw-toxic> but when i install fusion-icon, compiz doesnt get started by default when i relog
<pepperjack> alienkid10: you mean ps1?
<zer0c00l> what should i install to AMR files in ubuntu?
<icedwater> gaveen: I shifted them to the top of resolv.conf
<pepperjack> alienkid10: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1111038
<alienkid10> pepperjack: unsure. I think it's bash but it's whatever ubuntu's default is.
<gaveen> icedwater, resolve.conf shall be overwritten by NM. Anyway can you try an IP and see if you can access with that
<pepperjack> alienkid10: basically export PS1='something'
<wisusa> can you tell me also how to get "archive manager"? or does it come with the cd?  as I can't currently open .bin files either - any ideas?
<gaveen> icedwater, Eg: ping 74.125.45.100
<Jack_Sparrow> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Dr_Willis> wisusa:  .bin means very little..
<wisusa> thank you to Dr_Willis, ubbutu & pepperjack
<Jack_Sparrow> wisusa and opening a binary file?
<Dr_Willis> wisusa:  What IS this .bin supposed to be? many are self installing executables..
<pepperjack> alienkid10: or do you mean the message that comes up when you login to cli?
<alienkid10> no
<pepperjack> ok
<alienkid10> the title of the window header/tab
<icedwater> gaveen: With an IP it says network is unreachable.
<fr0de> wisusa: could be a shell script, run 'file yourinstallfile.bin'
<zhoujingrui> is there radio tools in  ubuntu?
<alienkid10> pepperjack: can I IM you?
<pepperjack> zhoujingrui: internet radio
<Dr_Willis> zhoujingrui:  clarify what you mean
<icedwater> FrEaKmAn_: do you have your ethernet connections set up properly?
<redpearl> flintwingel, netcat works with a single file only? cat FOLDER | nc -l 333 does not work
<zhoujingrui> how to indtall?
<pepperjack> alienkid10: i wont be of much help with that im not too familiar with gnome terminal
<redpearl> flintwingel, where FOLDER is 30 GB
<gaveen> icedwater, then it's a network connectivity problem, not name resolving
<alienkid10> ah
<erdem810> what is the difference between envyng core and envyng gt,  which one sould i prefer to install ATI  driver ?
<pepperjack> zhoujingrui: streamtuner is one app there are many though that are a little more polished
<Dr_Willis> erdem810:  gt- is the gui - you want both :)
<icedwater> Hmm. It did occur to me. But I'm not sure what to try now.
<gaveen> icedwater, check your network connection and routers outbound connection
<erdem810> tahnks :)
<Bierwagen> again
<Bierwagen> if i connect my usb-stick with the port
<Bierwagen> the usb LEDs are shining
<icedwater> My router's outbound connection in general is fine.
<FrEaKmAn_> icedwater, yup. I have dual-boot - XP. Everything works there, but not in ubuntu, neither in live cd... Im just checking some fixes on ubuntu forum
<Bierwagen> but nothing else happends
<phlexonance> Google Earth is flickering, I have a suspicion that no graphics drivers are installed, where do I get proper drivers ? (radeon 9600 mobile, ubuntu 8.04)
<Bierwagen> http://rafb.net/p/6miiWz16.html
<alienkid10> does anyone know how to via scripting(python or just from the terminal) to change the title of the terminal tab/header display name
<icedwater> That's how I'm online now.
<wisusa> I think the program is not self-executing
<wisusa> system couldn't find archive manager to open
<Dr_Willis> alienkid10:  from a xterminal? thats done via escape codes
<tux_> !touchscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen
<alienkid10> from GNOME termianl
<Dr_Willis> wisusa:  what IS the .bin progrm?
<tux_> !evtouch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evtouch
<Jack_Sparrow> wisusa What is the file you are trying to install or open
<rjb> I have a Dell 1545, with a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X4500HD integrated video.  In vista the video performance is great..but in ubuntu 9.04 32 bit it is severely degraded.  Can i get some help fixing this?
<zxd> hi
<zhoujingrui> streamtuner
<fr0de> alienkid10: Terminal (menu) -> Set Name
<icedwater> gaveen: How might I check my outbound connection as seen by the other box?
<zhoujingrui> ?
<zxd> how to get rid of the black box in usplash themes
<alienkid10> anyway to do it via script
<fr0de> alienkid10: Terminal (menu) -> Set Title
<alienkid10> anyway to do it via scripting
<fr0de> alienkid10: in a script? hmm... no
<alienkid10> dang
<Dr_Willis> alienkid10:  google for 'change xterm title' -> first hit.. shoiws it un several languages.. including python
<fr0de> alienkid10: it might be possible, but I dunno.. :)
<Dr_Willis> oh wait..thats in perl. Not pytohn. ;)
<wisusa> brb
<pepperjack> alienkid10: i think that is in the gconf database if youre talking about gnome terminal.
<gaveen> icedwater, if you are using that router to talk in this channel right now, your Net connectivity is fine. :) Check your LAN connection from the ubuntu box to the router
<icedwater> Oh, hmm.. ok, I think it might be the changes I made to /etc/network/interfaces
<tux_> hello boys. I would like to know what is the driver ubuntu uses for touchscreens....why is it autocalibrated? how Ubuntu can autocalibrate it?
<alienkid10> k thanks anyway
<n0yd> there are some easy ways to do it with urxvt
<pepperjack> alienkid10: personally id rather install the xfce terminal. stupid windows 'registry' type gnome configs
<n0yd> and urxvt also does transparency, and is very lightweight
<eraserhead> hi, does firefox work without libgtk ?
<icedwater> Is the gateway field necessary in a static stanza for /etc/network/interfaces?
<zxd> http://pastebin.com/meecfdc7
<henriquelm> Hello there
<jeniffer> hello boys. I would like to know what is the driver ubuntu uses for touchscreens....why is it autocalibrated? how Ubuntu can autocalibrate it?
<adkins> Hi y`all, i have a problem with DELL vostro 15010 Notebook and its annyoing fan (runs every 30 seconds for 10 seconds). In XP i can solve this problem with ik8fan software by running the fan in reduced constan speed. A Dell technician was here to replace mainboard and fan by new ones- didnt solve the problem. I can only think of changing the mainboard by a mainboard with onboard graphic to reduce heat, but i want to try to find some more help f
<Dr_Willis> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Xterm-Title-3.html#ss3.1
<henriquelm> Where are located the header files and libraries of the X window system on Ubuntu Server 8.04?
<phlexonance> Google Earth is flickering, I have a suspicion that no graphics drivers are installed, where do I get proper drivers ? (radeon 9600 mobile, ubuntu 8.04)
<gaveen> icedwater, yes, it sets the default gateway
<gaveen> you can use your routers i there
<icedwater> Which should be my router's IP.
<Dr_Willis> phlexonance:  run that hardware-drivers tool yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > phlexonance
<ubottu> phlexonance, please see my private message
<jeniffer> !xorg
<icedwater> I thought it could be inferred?
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<icedwater> I should probably recheck the man page
<phlexonance> Dr_Willis, yes it says that it's fine  ,but google earth is still flickering
<n0yd> 9600mobile would use radeon FOSS drivers, not fglrx in 9.04
<n0yd> which would already be installed
<zhoujingrui> are there guys listenning radio
<n0yd> ATI removed support for 9600mobile afaik in the FGLRX versions that work with 9.04's xorg version
<pepperjack> zhoujingrui: here is your google search:  site:ubuntuforums.org internet radio   :-)
<sluimers> ho, my firefox is acting EXTREMELY SLOW. It's about 100 times slower now than normal Can someone help me?
<rjb> I have Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X4500HD integrated video.  In vista the video performance is great..but in ubuntu 9.04 32 bit it is severely degraded.  Can i get some help fixing this?
<Bierwagen> jack_sparrow, fdisk -l nothing happends
<forceflow> sluimers: many tabas open?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bierwagen sudo fdisk -l
<sluimers> no, it's been like this for a few days now
<zhoujingrui> ok let me see
<fr0de> eraserhead: just from a quick look, seems it doesn't have libgtk linked
<sluimers> one tab only
<forceflow> sluimers: many tabs open, lots of extensions ?
<sluimers> 4 or 5 extensions
<gaveen> sluimers, flash content ?
<sluimers> on the page? no
<forceflow> sluimers: clear private data ?
<pepperjack> sluimers: check your dns config. so gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf   see if you have more than one nameserver listed. if so type in another terminal dig google.com  and the server listed that responds keep and comment out any others.  if its dns
<Bierwagen> jack_sparrow
<Bierwagen> http://rafb.net/p/OyBMz442.html
<johnP> whats the windows equivalent of explorer in unbuntu ?
<Pici> johnP: Nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> Bierwagen No valid partitions are left on your usb stick
<Jack_Sparrow> johnP nautilus
<icedwater> gaveen: Thanks for your help :) But there is still no connection despite adding gateway 192.168.0.1 to the interfaces file
<Jack_Sparrow> johnP although I installed Thunar as it is a bit lighter
<Bierwagen> jack_sparrow, and how can i solve this problem?
<redpearl> is there a map of my hard drive, for disk usage? i want to shrink my partition, but want to know if system writes my files continuously on my partition. and one one on sector 1 and one on the very last sector
<gaveen> icedwater, restarted interfaces?
<johnP> i'll try to find it.. ios it installed by default or from repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bierwagen format the usb stick and start over
<icedwater> gaveen: Restarted the machine, I think that should cover it :P
<gaveen> johnP, it's there by default
<Ajit> In windows XP we have to stop USB device before unplug. Do I need to stop USB device in Ubuntu 7.04 also before unplug.
<pepperjack> redpearl: kdirstat is handy  i use the win32 clone of it at work
<Jack_Sparrow> johnP nautilus is installed by default, thunar is in our repos
<phlexonance> n0yd, I have the fglrx installed, how can I switch to the FOSS ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ajit yes, unmount them
<Bierwagen> jack_sparrow, how can i format it?
<redpearl> pepperjack, ok. thx. i will only have two ubuntu on. one 8.x and the other 9.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Bierwagen install gparted from repos..
<gaveen> johnP, it's ehat you get when you open home folder. You can change it's preferences to look more likde explorere (eg: tree view, etc.)
<gaveen> icedwater, that should do :)
<johnP> yeah im just seeing thios.. i dont avtuially open nautlis but i open the homefolder
<icedwater> Still no access, though.
<Blake_> Is somebody knows where to set up a proxy in the x-chat gnome interface please?
<gaveen> icedwater, icedwater, newer version if Ubuntu and Fedora are using NetworkManger to manage network interfaces, etc. So better to use that to configure your connection. Some config files get overwritten by NM
<Ajit> Jack_Sparrow: my USB device id is something ttyUSB0 so what would be it's command to unmount it.
<znh> Blake_, Settings, Network Settings
<znh> Blake_, Settings, Preferences, Network setup
<redpearl> pepperjack, you use it to clone win32?
<gaveen> icedwater, right click on the network applet and choose to edit
<icedwater> Hmm, OK gaveen. How do I do that over the console? My monitor is borked, which is why I use SSH
<eirikb> Hello. When I mount a remote machine through (Gnome panel) Places -> Connect to Server -> Service type: SSH. (SSHD). Where is the remote machine mounted? mount and df show nothing.
<cannonball> Hi everybody, this pertains to 9.04.  My home directory is an nfs mount and it's defined in fstab.  When booting up, it doesn't mount any of the nfs mounts (more than just /home).  When I login (to a text terminal), I see it starting portmap and mounting the nfs mounts.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ajit generally, right click the icon and select unlount
<pepperjack> redpearl: mdirstat a win32 version of it
<johnP> it is sush a different world im a windows user when i try to use unbunyu i feel like im underwater
<Blake_> znh> i dont have that network setting :/ i think i my gui is too minimalist, ok ty
<erUSUL> eirikb: look in ~/.gvfs/*
<redpearl> pepperjack, ic
<Jack_Sparrow> johnP You were not comfortable with windows your first week either
<n0yd> who was the guy with the crappy performance with a intel gfx adapter?
<Ajit> Jack_Sparrow: where can I see it's icon?
<eirikb> erUSUL: Ah! Thank you so much
<cannonball> as long as I login in text mode first, everything is alright, but if I login on the gui first, it doesn't do things in order (that I can tell), and the /home (and other nfs mounts) never get loaded.  Is this something common?  Easy to fix?
<erUSUL> eirikb: no problem
<cannonball> I'm used to the RH style where all of the nfs mounts are done during boot init scripts, rather than on demand.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ajit on your desktop or in nautilus
<n0yd> Eh, nevermind he left
<henriquelm> Can someone help me out with the x11vnc installation? http://rafb.net/p/49hZC730.html
<bkovacs> How does Ubuntu Server compare to Windows Home Server?
<gaveen> icedwater, you can try to do an ssh -X and then run nm-connection-editor
<W8TAH> hi folks - ive got a box that has 2 nics on it - -i  neglected to mark them when i moved it -- is there a way to make ubuntu tell me which is which?
<Jack_Sparrow> bkovacs We try to avoid those sorts of comapriaons in support..  #ubuntu-offtopic is more the place for opinions and views
<usser> cannonball, thats an odd behaviour, nfs mounts should be mounted before login
<sluimers> where do I clear private data in firefox? the thing is so slow, I can't reach it in firefox itself
<usser> henriquelm, is there any reason you're compiling it from sources?
<sluimers> commenting out two nameservers did not help :/
<icedwater> Connection refused, gaveen - I've tried -X for other things a few times.
<johnP> yeah you are right me and windows grew up from dos5 so itys so ingrained into me its like a second skin.. thats where the problem is.. its why linux seems so forien.
<sluimers> forceflow, where do I clear provate data on firefox?
<henriquelm> usser, to run a newer version
<icedwater> Anyway, nm-tool suggests my wired card is unmanaged.
<usser> W8TAH, look into /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Jack_Sparrow> johnP http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<Trollkarlen> Who have written the notify-osd must be shot
<phlexonance> I seem to have the proper display drivers but google earth is still flickering
<usser> henriquelm, which version is that. the one in the repos is 0.9.3
<johnP> thanks.. i need it.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> !training > johnP
<ubottu> johnP, please see my private message
<W8TAH> usser: thankyou
<icedwater> Anyone, is there a ncurses version of network-manager? :P
<znh> icedwater, hah
<usr13> sluimers: Are you haveing trouble resolving domain names?
<sluimers> usr13, no, I have trouble getting firefox to work
<usr13> sluimers: To find out, issue command:  host av.com
<progre55> hi people!
<johnP> xI will see it if i can find it in xchat.. er... im used to mirc.
<sluimers> firefox is extremely slow at the moment
<jeniffer>  hello boys. I would like to know what is the driver ubuntu uses for touchscreens....why is it autocalibrated? how Ubuntu can autocalibrate it?
<henriquelm> usser, I'm trying to compile version 0.9.7
<progre55> how to switch from a user using sudo to another user, but preserving all env variables, etc??
<usr13> sluimers: So you know for a fact that you are resolving domain names ok?
<usser> henriquelm, oh. well sudo apt-get build-dep x11vnc should fetch all the dependencies needed for compiling
<progre55> as far as I recall, it was smth like "sudo -? user"
<sluimers> av.com has address 206.190.60.37
<progre55> but not sure what the ? was ))
<sluimers> av.com has address 68.180.206.184
<W8TAH> usser: i need to make sure i have cables connected right -- one is a sniffer interface for snort -- the other is the communications interface -- can i like make it blink the lights or something
<Jack_Sparrow> progre55 -i or -u
<sluimers> opera works fine usr13
<icedwater> progre55: how about sudo su - user?
<Jack_Sparrow> icedwater bad idea
<usser> henriquelm, don't delete the source after've done make install. put it in /usr/src
<progre55> Jack_Sparrow, icedwater, thanks, I'll try both )
<icedwater> I've seen it before, but I'm not sure what it does
<usr13> sluimers: WHat version of Firefox is it?
<icedwater> progre55: wait on mine
<icedwater> Jack_Sparrow: why is it a bad idea?
<progre55> icedwater :) okay ))
<sluimers> 3.0
<progre55> Jack_Sparrow, yes, why? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> icedwater sudo su is never a good idea
<icedwater> Yes, but why is it a bad idea?
<johnP> See i have read some of the dosc, but the terminology is so different, if i get lost in the help docs i give up and then rely on real people.. humans can explain things in ways docs cant..
<sluimers> 3.0.10
<icedwater> johnP: true, though docs are written by humans.:)
<usser> W8TAH, connect the cable to one of the interfaces to the real network, see which one shows up with a real ip in ifconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> icedwater Sudo SU: Instead of Sudo SU...  Please use sudo -i it properly sets up the environment variable in the resulting shell
<gaveen> progre55, su -m username ?
<usr13> sluimers: 74.125.67.100
<icedwater> Perhaps you could write down what you've learned if you think it helps others?
<TheLinx> How can I print the output of curl with zenity?
<usr13> sluimers: See if  74.125.67.100  comes up fast enough to suit you.
<sluimers> what about 74.125.67.100?
<W8TAH> ok  -thanks
<sluimers> you mean on firefox?
<icedwater> gaveen: Still no luck, man, I don't know what to do now.
<sluimers> usr13, you mean on firefox?
<usr13> sluimers: Yes
<progre55> gaveen, thanks :) Jack_Sparrow, so, will "sudo -m username" do? :)
<sluimers> usr13, everything on firefox is runing slow
<gaveen> icedwater, are you sure your ubuntu box has connectivity to the router
<johnP>  o.k. point is i cant talk to a doc and say, hey Help File Doc. i dont understand that, could you8 please try it again?
<sluimers> usr13, it takes two minutes just to load!
<Jack_Sparrow> progre55 never used -m
<sluimers> usr13, it takes a minute to press a button
<usr13> sluimers: Close firefox, open a terminal and type  firefox
<icedwater> I'm logging in to it fine over SSH, gaveen
<icedwater> It just doesn't go out.
<henriquelm> usser, I figure that I was missing the xorg-dev package, It might work now
<gaveen> progre55, -m is for su not for sudo :)
<usr13> sluimers: Use firefox to surf to a few pages and see what output from terminal says about it.
<gaveen> icedwater, the router?
<progre55> gaveen, oh, okay )
<W8TAH> usser: got it - thaks
<johnP> first thing i did last night whebn i uinstalled unbuntu was find an irc client.; LOL i knew i'd need the live help/
<icedwater> gaveen: Nope, both the ubuntu box and my current terminal are behind the same router on a home network.
<TheLinx> How can I save the output of curl in a shell script?
<icedwater> johnP: Good idea.
<gaveen> can you ping the router from your ubuntu box
<sluimers> usr13,  DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<icedwater> TheLinx: try man curl? There should be some sort of dump option.
<icedwater> gaveen: It's going fine.
<TheLinx> icedwater: I mean save what the program outputs to a variable
<phw> if a server does not have a graphics card - does it still run a console i could use "blind"?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheLinx So this is for a script?
<sluimers> usr13,  in my system monitor I have something called DCOP Foxytunes running
<TheLinx> Jack_Sparrow: Yes.
<icedwater> TheLinx: with that much output, I guess you might want to put it into a file first..
<Jack_Sparrow> TheLinx try /join #bash or whatever
<sluimers> usr13,  and I know one of my ad-ons is foxytunes
<gaveen> icedwater, so let's try a traceroute 74.125.67.100
<TheLinx> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, I'll ask there.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<usr13> sluimers: Turn off the plugins and see how it goes.  Maybe one of them or some of them are slowing it down.
<angelleye> I'm a PHP developer but my local test enviorment has always been Windows.  I'd like to get an actual linux dev enviornment up and running.  I just installed ubuntu 9 and lamp.  Now I'm sitting here with some questions.  Can anybody help me out real quick?
<sluimers> I'm uninstalling Foxytunes right now as we speak
<Jack_Sparrow> angelleye apache has a channel that may be of more help
<icedwater> gaveen: That's odd, it is going out somewhere.
<angelleye> Jack: thanks i'll check that out
<johnP> O.k. im looking throughtthe home folder thinking im gonna see the root drive so i can check its size usage.. but im not seeing anythibng like C
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<henriquelm_> usser, ok, I compiled it, it works
<henriquelm_> usser, thanks
<sluimers> usr13, wow thanks usr13 !!
<usr13> NP
<usser> henriquelm, no problem
<gaveen> icedwater, at least there's some progress :)
<icedwater> Dunno, I'm testing the same traceroute on my current box just to compare.
<armence> Hello, I just restarted for the first time after upgrading to 9.04 and I got an error which forced me to start in low graphics mode. Can anyone help me?
<so0ky> yes
<gaveen> icedwater, so not dns still for the ubuntu box?
<so0ky> yes I am, Ubuntu 8.04 to be exact, and the disks are IDE
<Dr_Willis> so0ky:  did you note the 'boot time' options suggested earlier?
<Jack_Sparrow> johnP df -h         if you didnt get that already
<surfin_bird> brandon_, it is recommended that you keep your /var/www root owned, you can add your user to www group though
<icedwater> brandon__: Maybe create a 'website' subdirectory in your home directory
<so0ky> can you repeat the boot time options?
<so0ky> I apologize, i missed them
<elad`> How do I use alltray?
<Jack_Sparrow> so0ky To get live cd to show your missing hard drive this often helps..At start or install press F6 and add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<surfin_bird> brandon_, www or httpd i dont remember what the apache group is called on ubuntu
<elad`> oh
<armence> OK, I just restarted for the first time after upgrading from Ubuntu 8.1 to 9.04. When I did, Ubuntu displayed an error and I had to start in low-graphics mode. My video card is a nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6600]
<icedwater> Then symlink the /var/www to the one in your home folder?
<johnP> O.k. i still have 9 gigs left so its not bottlenecking at the disk space
<Pici> brandon__: www-data is the user
<Dr_Willis> elad`:  install it.. run it.. click on a window.. not toooo hard to figure out
<brandon__> Pici: right now user is root.. i can change the whole folder with chown, im just wondering if i should do that
<icedwater> gaveen: Yeah, still no DNS on the Jaunty box.
<so0ky> okay thanks for that.  are there any other commands that you suggest?
<elad`> Dr_Willis, I just figured it would somehow incorporate itself into gnome.
<icedwater> My working connection is off Eeebuntu Intrepid :)
<klync> hey peeps... wondering how i can tell evolution that my trash folder on my imap server is called "deleted items", not "trash" ... anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> so0ky At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off apm=off before the "--"
<indus> daybreak69: hi
<indus> daybreak69: u solved ur issue?
<Kinglui23> hi
<gaveen> icedwater, cool. :) anyway the th thing is if you edit the resolve.conf manually it'll get overwritten by NM.
<Kinglui23> can anyone tell me where to look for when i can connect through ssh to my root srv, but if i use svn over https it tells me that svn wasn able to establish an connection?
<icedwater> I trust that it will be - but it isn't getting overwritten each time I restart NM or the box
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me, I have just got a new webserver (with SSH access) and I was wondering how I go about testing it? if anyone has a second could they take me through it in a pm? I am pretty new to all of this...
<johnP> How id fglrx different than the regular ATI drivers?
<so0ky> do you think all of those commands should get Ubuntu to see the drives?
<gaveen> icedwater, you should be able to get a ssh session with X forwarding using (-X or -Y) and run nm-connection-editor. Or since your monitor is not going to work anytime soon
<Kingsy101> testing the SSH I mean :)
<klync> Kingsy101: no pm, but i'll tell you this - svn can use 3 methods for access: file, the svnserve daemon, and http(s) ... when ssh-ing, you're probably using file://
<johnP> Nevermind my card wont support it
<Jack_Sparrow> so0ky Just try the first one I gave then all
<indus> johnP: good question
<gaveen> icedwater, you can perhaps install a vnc server in the jaunty box to get a remote gui
<so0ky> okay i shall do that.  does a live cd have an IRC client?
<Jack_Sparrow> so0ky yes.. pidgin
<klync> Kingsy101: my guess is that you haven't set up apache's mod_dav_svn module
<Kingsy101> hmmm that leaves me behind a little, like I said I am new to this...
<so0ky> okay, thank you so much for your time.  Have a nice day.
<Kingsy101> heh probably...
<Jack_Sparrow> so0ky but you can quickly add xchat or other
<indus> yeah pidgin sucks for irc
<indus> is there an irc plugin which makes it easy to use pidgin to connect?
<icedwater> gaveen: Hmm, strangely enough, the same complaints are up using ssh -Y
<gaveen> icedwater, what's the error?
<lenswipe> can someone give me a hand with .htaccess
<icedwater> But nm-connection-editor starts where firefox etc crashed on -X
<phlexonance> I installed GoogleEarth 4.3 from the medubuntu repository and I seem to have the proper display driver but GoogleEarth is flickering a lot (unusable that way)
<lenswipe> im installing a phpbb portal and its asking me to edit my .htaccess but my .htaccess is empty...
<lenswipe> what should i do??
<lenswipe> asin all the things that should be in .htaccess are in aother file httpd.conf i think
<Jinxed553> Hi, I installed Ubuntu as a dual boot with Windows Vista, but my Linux partition is way too small... is there anyway to resize the partitions
<Jinxed553> without
<klync> lenswipe: are you putting this phpbb on hte internet?
<Jinxed553> losing data
<icedwater> gaveen: Failed to get connection to session: ..... etc
<johnP> O.k. i searched for and downloaded the exact libux driver for my model ati card.;. but its a run file.. that page dont say how to load a run file.. how do i do it?
<icedwater> It's a GConf complaint.
<lenswipe> klync: yes...
<lenswipe> klync: its already on the internet http://freshupforums.servebbs.com
<icedwater> Anyhow, I've got the dialog drawn out
<icedwater> There's no entry on the Wired tab, strangely.
<Jack_Sparrow> phlexonance turn off compiz and see if it stops
<gaveen> icedwater, you can add a new connection with DNS, etc. setting to the wired section
<icedwater> Ugh, it worked fine on wireless
<icedwater> I can't add
<methods> how do i reconfigure alsa ?
<Kingsy101> so anyone in here got some spare time to explain this in a pm? (just cos its easier to have a convo)
<Dr_Willis> johnP:  stop X with 'sudo service gdm stop' run the run file with 'sudo sh ./whatever.run' normally.. good LUCK getting it to work.
<icedwater> Oh, now I can, hold on.
<Dr_Willis> johnP:  backup your existing xorg.conf file first.  so you can restore it later
<gaveen> icedwater, after you save the connection, you need to restart the NetworkManager
<johnP> I take it X is the driver currently uinstalled?
<Dr_Willis> johnP:  you really should try the drivers in the 'System -> admin-> hardware drivers' area first
<Dr_Willis> johnP:  X uses the drivers. :)
<johnP> Yes i have tried those first.. thats where i think im haviong problems.
<icedwater> gaveen: It's not working
<MaxTesla> hello all
<MaxTesla> is this the ubuntu linux help channel
<icedwater> It claims nm-connection-editor has found Invalid IPv4 settings.
<icedwater> MaxTesla: Yep :)
<MaxTesla> ok
<Dr_Willis> johnP:  ati has been removing drivers from their 'offical' drivers  for cards that are older, and have open/GPL drivers allready. some of those open drivers are not that good at this time.
<MaxTesla> someone please tell me how to install the Readeonhd open source drivers please
<Dr_Willis> MaxTesla:  thats what the topic says :)
<gaveen> icedwater, can you set IPv4 setting from there?
<bluegoon> An employee in the company cant access her Tasks, she states that the task options are transparent.. any ideas?
<MaxTesla> Hello
<MaxTesla> i want to install this
<MaxTesla> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd
<cruicial_Thread> bluegoon, , can i msg u ?
<MaxTesla> How do I install this http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd
<bluegoon> crucial_Thread: Please mate, thanks.
<johnP> O.k. before i try this.. heres the problem. After i installed the ati drivers last night from the hardware driver install tool, my display properties bpox wont load up so i can change the settings.. is there anything else that could cause this beside an incorrect sdriver?
<gaveen> MaxTesla, See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<MaxTesla> ok gaveen will look at it now
<redpearl> i copied /home/john folder from machineA to machineB.  on machine B, should i use adduser or useradd to add john to my system?
<Jack_Sparrow> john, which ati card .. again.. sorry
<Dr_Willis> johnP:  sounds exactly like a driver issue to me.
<MaxTesla> ok am logging now from chat, thanks for the help
<icedwater> Nope-I'm trying to set a manual address though
<johnP> i have an ATI 2600 HD Pro with 512 MB ram
<icedwater> Which happens to be the same one I'm using to SSH
<icedwater> Is there a clash? Policykit is complaining.
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<erUSUL> redpearl: adduser... from the man page odf useradd i quote « seradd is a low level utility for adding users. On Debian, administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead. »
<nmvictor> redpearl:depends,did you just copy the above to a machineB for backup purposes or you did want to transfer  your system,explain you intentions please?
<sponzor> hi. is there any beater program like vnc to connect to remote desktop? becouse this remote program in ubuntu is like not working so good :P
<gaveen> redpearl, you can use either adduser is usually an alias to to useradd
<mouseclone> Power Management in 9.04 fails to turn the monitor to power save mode. It just blacks out the screen, any fix for this? short web search has reviled nothing
<gaveen> redpearl, oh,.. erUSUL has already answered better
<erUSUL> redpearl: also keep in mind that there is no guaraties that the two jhon users will get the same uid guid on the two systems so you will have to use chown anyway
<Jinxed553> Is there a safe way to give my ubuntu partition more space?
<redpearl> nmvictor, machineA crashed. copied /home/john to machine B's /home.  it looks like the low level 'useradd' is right for me
<erUSUL> Jinxed553: gparted resize is supposed to be quite safe
<gaveen> icedwater, what's the progress now?
<erUSUL> redpearl: you seem to know better. dunno why you came here to ask
<Jack_Sparrow> Jinxed553 do you have free space on your drive
<redpearl> erUSUL, chown will not be a prob
<erUSUL> redpearl: if you are going to do what yo want anyway
<redpearl> erUSUL, ask to be safe than sorry =). but i will copied /home/john twice, if it should fail
<nmvictor> redpearl: ok,go ahead.
<redpearl> so i still have back up
<CaneToad> Does this news URL bomb anybody else's firefox?    http://www.infoworld.com/t/regulation/share-file-lose-your-laptop-387
<icedwater> gaveen: Still no luck creating a connection.
<icedwater> Did it with sudo, etc.
<carpii> works fine here canetoad
<armence> I rebooted for the first time after upgrading to 9.04 and now I get the following error: (EE)NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! and then it boots in low graphics mode. Can anyone help me out here?
<Jack_Sparrow> CaneToad works for me here
<carpii> wait, yes it does bomb it
<carpii> but only after i turned off adblocker
<carpii> its probably some flash advert misbehaving
<KingKimi> hi.
<weternal> is there some issue getting ubuntu to run as a solo boot on a mac? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386545&page=2 or is this page out of date?
<doktoreas> hello folks, I am trying to enable mod expires inside apache, all guide refer to expires. conf but that file it's not inside mods-available
<Jinxed553> Jack_Sparrow: I want to take away some space from my windows partition... I have lots of unused space
<Jinxed553> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<nmvictor> KingKimi: hi
<KingKimi> i plugged in my printer .. it said to install plaugin.. i installed the plugin too... i also have hplip installed......... but my hplaserjet is not printing.. just standing still .......... but a message appears in top right corner that the docu has finished printing :P  ... how to make it print ?
<KingKimi> nmvictor, Hiie
<Jinxed553> !Gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<KingKimi> hplaserjet 1020
<KingKimi> is my printer
<gaveen> icedwater, otherwise you could just disable the NM service altogether and just stick with networking service :)
<SoDoMa> i want to learn Bash,what kind o book i must read?!
<Dr_Willis> SoDoMa:  theres 100+s of google sites with bash tutorials
<KingKimi>  i plugged in my printer .. it said to install plaugin.. i installed the plugin too... i also have hplip installed......... but my "hplaserjet1020" is not printing.. just standing still .......... but a message appears in top right corner that the docu has finished printing :P  ... how to make it print ?
<Dr_Willis> SoDoMa:  eventually get the "using bash' book by Oreially
<gaveen> icedwater, then you can just do the configs with file without worrying about overwritten :)
<SoDoMa> ok thanks!
<ubstub> hey
<Dr_Willis> SoDoMa:  google is our friend -> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide  and the 'advanced bash scripting guide' also
<mouseclone> !power
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power
<mouseclone> !powermanagement
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanagement
<icedwater> gaveen: Interesting, how would I disable them?
<icedwater> Change something in /etc/rc2.d?
<benovic> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<mluser-work> Anyone here know of a repository where I can get a version of eclipse newer than what ubuntu offers?
<klync> i'm trying to figure out how to tell evolution to use the folder "Deleted Items" on my imap server, rather than creating a folder named "Trash" ... google's no help, and making stuff up in gconf-editor didn't help ... anyone know how to do this? or whether it can be done?
<ubstub> I'm trying to add a user account on ubuntu, when I successfully add it I can't login. It doesn't even create a home folder
<ubstub> But if I try to add an account with the same user name it says account already exists.
<CaneToad> carpii, it is dying inside JS_EvaluateUCScriptForPrincipals () in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.10/libmozjs.so
<mouseclone> Anyone else notice that the Power Management on desktop install doesn't turn the monitor off, it just blanks the screen, but the backlight for theLCD stays on?  and if so have you fixed this issue?
<Pafs321> hi! i'm currently using jaunty 32 bits, is it a good choice to change to a 64bits jaunty?
<smr904> can somebody help with the internet connection sharing from a ubuntu mashine to an XP one?
<klync> mluser-work: just guessing, but newer than ubuntu, you probably want to grab it (src? pkg?) straight from eclipse's site and install by hand (personally, i'd install it as a non-privileged user if it wasn't from a repo)
<CaneToad> carpii: sounds like a javascript matter???
<Silverwing> Does anyone know what the developement channel of ubuntu is? I thought it was #ubuntu-1 but it isn't...
<Jack_Sparrow> Jinxed553 Be aware that changing partition sizes will change the uuid and cause issues
<melter> why does /etc/init.d/networking no longer work? is /etc/init.d/NetworkManager now required?
<ienorand> Pafs321: If you have hardware which would benefit from 64bit, yea...
<armence> Hey. I rebooted for the first time after upgrading to 9.04 and now I get the following error: (EE)NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! and then it boots in low graphics mode. Can anyone help me out here?
<carpii> possibly, but like i say its something caused by a script or applet that isnt run when adblocker is enabled
<mluser-work> klync: thanks, but I want to try using a package manager first, before going the src method
<carpii> id recommend getting adblocker extension, its quite common esp for flash
<Jinxed553> Jack_Sparrow: is there anyway to safely adjust partition sizes
<Pafs321> ienorand: i have 4gb of ram... and only using 3gb now
<Jack_Sparrow> Jinxed553 there is always a degree of risk when working at the partition level.
<Strife89> Quick question: I installed Ubuntu 9.04 using the Wubi app (inside Windows), so Ubuntu uses a virtual disk as its "partition". According to System Monitor, the physical hard drive is availible at /host. Can I safely mount it manually?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pafs321 It only allows you to use 3.3.  the desktop kernel does use the rest.  You can see all 4 when runig the server kernel, but it wont be any faster
<KingKimi>  i plugged in my printer .. it said to install plaugin.. i installed the plugin too... i also have hplip installed......... but my "hplaserjet1020" is not printing.. just standing still .......... but a message appears in top right corner that the docu has finished printing :P  ... how to make it print ?
<Pafs321> so it wouldn't be a big change...
<olavimmanuel> hello. i cant get postfix to work... access denied when testing. using a hostname ___.no and no prefix (like mail.___.no)
<johnP> O.k... I found Xorg.config but its in the root folder. The Root folder tells Me i cannot open it because i dont have permissions and that i am not the owner (the nerve ot it <grin>) how do i fix this.. in fact.. i want all access to all my whole system at all times.
<ubuntu> Dragon
<Jack_Sparrow> johnP gksudo gedit .etc.X11.xorg.conf
<ubstub> Any help?
<ubuntu> elo
<Dr_Willis> johnP:  it might be worth wile to learn some linux basics. You use 'sudo' to get root rights to change sstyem type things
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | johnP
<ubottu> johnP: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ubuntu> jest ktoą z polski
<Jack_Sparrow> john.. sorry for the .  try /
<ubuntu> ej palanty
<ranf> !pl | Ubuntu
<Pafs321> i use a 500gb hard drive, and used 100gb to test ubuntu, thing is i really started to like it and i wanted to make more space for it...
<ubottu> Ubuntu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Datz> hello, how can I change the path of directories in the places menu??
<Jack_Sparrow> !pl > Ubuntu
<johnP> that makes since thanks.. i do that from terminal?
<Pafs321> only option would be installing it again?
<Jack_Sparrow> johnP yea..  or sudo nano if you prefer
<Pafs321> or is there a way to make more space for it?
<johnP> O.k. .. yeah im too new at this..
<dam0> how do i install a .os file from tar.gz adobe installer?
<Jack_Sparrow> johnP that free pocket guide will help you alot
<m0> Hello, I am trying to connect to my Work place VPN, but It doesn't allow me to connect. I installed network-manager-ptpp and made sure my credentials are correct, but it will still not allow me to connect to my VPN. How can I debug what is going wrong?
<redpearl> is there a test to check if my /etc/fstab is correct before i reboot?
<limecat> So ive got a wierd issue here....I just did a restore from tape, and grub was having issues, so i booted to liveboot ubuntu and did a grub reinstall, and now on boot theres no grub commandline, just a bunch of wierd symbols
<pepperjack> redpearl: mount -a
<Pafs321> i have a 500gb hard drive, and installed ubuntu to test on a 100gb space of the hd, thing is i really started to like it and i wanted to make more space for it... only option would be installing ubuntu again?
<johnP> yeah, im gonna go read through that now.. i just didnt take time to sdo it yet.... how do i save this chat in xchat? so i can study it.
<Datz> hello, how can I change the path of directories in the places menu??
<CaneToad> Pafs321: what's on the rest of the drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pafs321 no, you can resize partitons, but with uuid it will take a bit of fixin.
<Pafs321> vista
<pepperjack> Pafs321: nah you can resize use gparted
<th0r> Datz, open your home folder. In that window is a menu item 'Bookmarks'
<pepperjack> oh yeah uuids.. youd need to edit grub menu.lst and fstab at minimum
<Pafs321> thanks!!
<redpearl> pepperjack, ok thx
<Pafs321> i'm gonna check gparted
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  i found the 'ubuntu tweak' tool lets you cahange those.. Proberly a setting you can edit with the gconf editor also.
<Datz> Dr_Willis: Thanks for reply.  Do you know path and file to edit?
<Datz> of*
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  Nope. its not a path/file..if its in the gnome gconf tool editor  stuff. its in the gnome special settings
<icedwater> gaveen: Oh.
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  you can eaially add new dirs to the bookmarks..byt you wanted to change th apath to like 'music' and stuff?
<ahmadsss> how to install ubuntu 9.04 on PS3 ?
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  or what did you want to do exactly?
<icedwater> gaveen: I forgot the word 'nameserver' in front of the entries in /etc/resolv.conf
<icedwater> Yay
<Datz> Dr_Willis, th0r, yes I want to change the path to somewhere out of my home folder
<Dr_Willis> ahmadsss:  theres several PS3 linux web sites out. You need a special version of ubuntu i recall.
<francesco__> ciao raga!!!
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  change what path?
<LjL> !it | francesco__
<ubottu> francesco__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Datz>  Dr_Willis: path of directory I want to have in places menu
<ahmadsss> Dr_Willis: u mean i cant installl the Desktop version ?
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  err.. remove it then re add it?
<mouseclone> Pafs321: there are issues in 64bit that you will not have in 32bit. Things like Flash and a few other 32bit apps are not so hot under 64bit. but i'm living with it
<Datz> I could try that
<Dr_Willis> ahmadsss:  PS3 is NOT an intel cpu.. so you dont use the same ubuntu install cd...
<BugeyeD> anyone here successfully running the flock browser on a 64bit system?
<Dr_Willis> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<Kendor1967> hello people
 * Kendor1967 slaps johnny
<Kendor1967> Hello?
<Kendor1967> i need help
<ubstub> I'm trying to add a user account on ubuntu, when I successfully add it I can't login. It doesn't even create a home folder But if I try to add an account with the same user name it says account already exists.
<ubstub> What do you guys think could be the problem?
<LjL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> ahmadsss http://psubuntu.com/
<Datz> Dr_Willis: I didn't know if was as easy as drag drop of folder from anywhere within filesystem.  :)\
<Kendor1967> !ask
<Kendor1967> !ask
<Datz> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<LjL> Kendor1967: stop it. ask your question.
<ahmadsss> Jack_Sparrow: thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<LjL> ubstub: how did you add it?
<ubstub> Ljl, through users settings.
<LjL> ubstub: try removing it and adding it back with "sudo adduser"
<selkies> can i delete the downloaded files from "var/cache/apt/archives" so to save space? anyone
<serpico> hi
<bobbob1016> I have a folder with duplicate wmv and avi files.  Can anyone help me with a script to remove every wmv that has a duplicate named avi?  As in remove if I have foo.wmv foo.avi bar.wmv, it'd only remove foo.wmv.
<ubstub> LjL, will try. Thanks
<_UsUrPeR_> morning all!
<Jinxed553> Hi
<_UsUrPeR_> I need some help getting KVM started. When I try to run the process in /etc/init.d/kvm start, I am getting a [fail], but I can't seem to find logs pertaining to it's failure. I am using Ubuntu 9.04
<selkies> can i delete the downloaded files from "var/cache/apt/archives" so to save space? anyone
<Jack_Sparrow> selkies yes
<nmvictor>  selkies:ya,did you wanna do that?
<genii> selkies: You can just use the "clean" of apt-get as well
<BugeyeD> 32-bit flock browser on 64-bit jaunty fails. what am i missing here? worked prior to my upgrade to jaunty. http://nopaste.com/p/a0bPIz8yW
<zealiod> an any one point me in the direction of how to change the installation program that ubuntu server edition uses...
<selkies> Jack_Sparrow: will it affect the system ??
<Jack_Sparrow> selkies no
<RoBRuLeZ> What's up peeps?
<spaceninja> how do I install this program. It says "Grafx2 sourcecode tarball for integration in Debian and Ubuntu." http://grafx2.googlecode.com/files/grafx2-svn686-src.tgz
<selkies> genii: how to do that?
<limecat> anyone here feel like helping with a redhat, ubuntu livecd, and grub issue?
<genii> selkies: sudo apt-get clean
<Jack_Sparrow> limecat NO
<selkies> genii: will that clean up all the files in apt?
<genii> selkies: Yes
<selkies> genii: thanks
<selkies> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<nmvictor> limecat: just say the issue,someone is always their to help if they can.whats the prob?
<RoBRuLeZ> Can someone help me?
<genii> selkies: You're welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mouseclone> RoBRuLeZ: I don't think that anyone is a mental expert here but with Ubuntu more than likely
<RoBRuLeZ> Lol!
<Great_Anta_Baka> if i plug my phone (samsung) into my usb port. Which device is it accessible via?
<RoBRuLeZ> I didn't mean like that :)
<RoBRuLeZ> Well, my wifi led isn't working
<RoBRuLeZ> And neither is compiz :(
<mouseclone> RoBRuLeZ: what type of wireless card, and compiz will not work unless you have accelerated graphics
<nmvictor> Great_Anta_Baka:i think /dev/usb0 or /dev/usb1
<RoBRuLeZ> Well first the wireless card is the troublesome intel pro 3945abg
<genii> Great_Anta_Baka: If it recognises as a mass storage device, usually something like another hard drive (sdc sdc sde or so on). Sometimes more rarely as device name like mmc0   or such. After plugging it in, might be useful to look at result of:  dmesg | tail        since it will usually say
<sia> ciao
<jim__> Great_Anta_Baka: dmesg will usually tell you.
<brandon__> so ubuntu sees internet and 2 routers. but when i stick hub at end ubuntu cant see net or other routers.. should router be plugged in 1st port in hub, last?
<benjamin__> anyone know how to get an nvidia GeForce 285 going in ubu 9.04?
<janedoe__> trying to navigate to a smb server.  Tried Places, Network, clicked Windows Network, then MSHOME (the servers group), but it tells me unable to mount location without giving me the chance to login.  What am I missing?
<mouseclone> RoBRuLeZ: have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7224014
<bobbob1016> I have a folder with duplicate wmv and avi files.  Can anyone help me with a script to remove every wmv that has a duplicate named avi?  As in remove if I have foo.wmv foo.avi bar.wmv, it'd only remove foo.wmv.
<genii> janedoe__: Check to see if package called smbfs is installed
<janedoe__> genii: yup made sure it was
<tyler_d> I am in vi and I keep getting 2 more files to edit on trying to do :wq ... how do I get to them?
<jim__> tyler_d: :next && try #vim
<janedoe__> bobbob1016: you might get the answer here; much more likely in #bash
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016 look into fslint
<genii> janedoe__: If you specify url like      smb://x.x.x.x/sharename                where x.x.x.x is the IP of the box with the share, can it connect then?
<tyler_d> jim__: ty that worked
<janedoe__> genii: yup that does get it
<janedoe__> genii: wonder why its not getting list of shares from ... hmm somewhere
<genii> janedoe__: Check that the machines all use the same broadcast address
<RoBRuLeZ> Cool, I'll give that a try, thanks mouseclone!
<janedoe__> genii: sorry, how do I do that?
<jim__> bobbob1016: I'm not much on bash but this is close.  for avi in *.avi; do if [ -e ${avi%.avi}.wmv ]; then echo "rm ${avi%.avi}.wmv"; fi; done
<har1> hey guys, is there anybody who ever tried Backtrack linux?
<janedoe__> genii: ifconfig
<silvano|> hi
<genii> janedoe__: I don't normally use the gui network manager, so I cannot guide you through that way. Normally I alter manually the /etc/network/interfaces  file. Did you specify some static IP for the box, or does it get dhcp from someplace?
<mouseclone> RoBRuLeZ: also look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387356
<JediMaster> Hey guys, I'm running ubuntu 9.04 on my toshiba laptop, have an ATI graphics card and quite often the screen "flicks" and "jumps" especially when there's a lot changing on the screen, e.g. terminal open with stuff streaming up, and web pages pages with video, any ideas why it's doing it? It doesn't jump like this in winblows
<mouseclone> RoBRuLez: Intel seems to be late to the game this time with Linux for some reason, between wireless issues and the Video drives, Intel needs to step it up.. good luck
<nmvictor> silvano|: hi
<JediMaster> it's an ATI RS690M (Radeon X1200) according to lspic
<RoBRuLeZ> Yeah, no kidding, there seems to be alot of issues
<robuntu> Ok, I'm trying to install madwifi for my atheros wifi card, when i type the make command it says "/bin/sh: cc: not found", "Makefile.inc:81: *** Cannot detect kernel version - please check compiler and KERNELPATH. Stop." im running gOS which I think is based on Ubuntu, any ideas?
<jim__> well, no, we want intel to step it up.  linux driver support isn't exactly critical to their business model or anything
<lakedenman> Hey guys, I'm having a little trouble with an ubuntu box in house. I ssh into it and when I 'ls' on a large directory, internet drops on the box and i lose my ssh connection. I ran wireshark and I'm not sure how to decipher what's going on other than an assumption that the request is flooding the network. Anyone else have any ideas?
<lakedenman> I can only regain internet connectivity by rebooting the machine
<lakedenman> I've tried restarting the network with 'sudo /etc/init.d/network restart' but it doesn't ever pick up. Just times out...
<smr904> does anybody know how to fix this - the auto eth2 (the second interface for the local LAN) cant be seen in the network configuration
<RoBRuLeZ> mouseclone: Is nvidia better in that respect?
<bluegoon> urm...Transmission's scheduling doesnt work in 9.04
<bluegoon> Just thought id let that one out there.
<pIsIq> hello, whats better for /root /usr /home /boot partiontion journ. type ? xfs , ext3 or  reiserf3 ?
<tonytraductor> dwm rocks
<tonytraductor> best wm available in our repos
<tonytraductor> of course openbox is pretty co0l
<jimcooncat> Can I remove U3 with Ubuntu?
<tonytraductor> I know...that was totally OT, but I'm here on irssi using dwm and just basking in the sheer geekiness of my desktop
<jim__> irssi/xmonad here, woot
<bluegoon> Which Torrent client actually has working scheduling with Ubuntu 9.04?
<ck_28> hi all
<hypo> hlo
<ck_28> how to install ubuntu in text mode
<LinuxerSon> hi ^^ ;;;
<sevenseeker> no luck on #xorg yet, but I can't figure out how, on a headless system with Mesa, to obtain a Xvfb color depth of 32
<iceroot> ck_28: use alternate-cd
<genii> ck_28: Use the alternate CD
<nsh> anyone know how to autodetect an external monitor in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> ck_28 with the alt cd
<ck_28> i burned the iso image to cd
<genii> !alternate | ck_28
<ubottu> ck_28: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<sevenseeker> testing with: GLX_DEPTH_SIZE=32 xvfb-run --server-args=":1 -screen 0 1024x768x32 -pixdepths 32" python
<pIsIq> hello, whats better for /root /usr /home /boot partiontion journ. type ? xfs , ext3 or  reiserf3 ?
<ck_28> it loaded in graphical mode
<erUSUL> pIsIq: ext3 imho
<ck_28> whats the command to install it to HD
<genii> pIsIq: I currently use ext3 for / and xfs for /home  and it works out nicely
<nmvictor> pIsIq: are you installing ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> pIsIq ext3
<bobbob1016> jim__: "for avi in *.avi; do if [ -e ${avi%.avi}.wmv ]; then rm ${avi%.avi}.wmv; fi; done" that worked, no echo and no quotes
<olavimmanuel> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<nsh> nothing to /var/log/messages when monitor connected/disconnected. maybe if xrandr command is just in autorun then it will work
<pIsIq> nmvictor:  yes ubuntu
 * nsh tries
<olavimmanuel> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
 * JediMaster cackles with an evil laugh has he hooks up windows vista to Mac OSX to Ubuntu with one keyboard/mouse using synergy =)
<olavimmanuel> !MailServer
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<genii> ck_28: Use come CD burning application to make the iso into a cd. Then boot the machine to the cdrom and it will guide you along.
<pIsIq> ext3 for all partitions? inclusive /home ? got like 1 terra for /home and huge files, maybe ext3 is too slow
<erUSUL> pIsIq: then use jfs/ext3/ext4 there
<erUSUL> pIsIq: sorry then use jfs/xfs/ext4 there
<pIsIq> thx
<jim__> bobbob1016: word.  I prefer to echo out a shell script.  When it looks right, I'll pipe it to "sh -v"
<nsh> actually, that won't work because the screen dimensions are incompatable
<jillian_> Can I get some help with my router from this channel?
<nsh> the laptop's screen is half occluded when using the external
<nsh> hrm
<RoBRuLeZ> Would someone mind helping me with compiz?
<TX-Dan> where can a view the connection log of open-sshserver?
<zaggynl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> RoBRuLeZ there is #compiz for the best help
<jim__> TX-Dan: /var/log/auth.log usually
<bobbob1016> jim__: Ah, wasn't sure.  I saw the output in a terminal, but I just made a test dir to test it with.  How do you pipe it to sh -v?  And what does that do?  Just wondering
<robuntu> ﻿Ok, I'm trying to install madwifi for my atheros wifi card, when i type the make command it says "/bin/sh: cc: not found", "Makefile.inc:81: *** Cannot detect kernel version - please check compiler and KERNELPATH. Stop." im running gOS which I think is based on Ubuntu, any ideas?
<TX-Dan> jim__, thanks
<erUSUL> robuntu: install headers and build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> robuntu based on ubuntu is NOT ubuntu
<jim__> bobbob1016: echo "ls"             vs          echo "ls" | sh -v
<nmvictor> pIsIq: do you have to create your seperate partitions for all that,you ca just create one for root(/) with filesystem ext(2/3/4) journaling system  and swap than you are done .maybe another sepaerate for home if you are interested
<robuntu> erUSUL:how do i do that?
<erUSUL> !software | robuntu
<ubottu> robuntu: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<RoBRuLeZ> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<lng> hi! how to edit rc services?
<bobbob1016> jim__: Ok, so you'd change the command, by adding sh -v instead of taking out the echo?  I wasn't sure how you'd "pipe" it, since I'd figured you needed to modify the for loop anyways.  Thanks for the help and info.
<xub> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<robuntu> !software | robuntu
<jillian_> I'm connected to the internet via wireless adapter. I have a router setup at a friends house. She has internet access directly through a modem. I've been having problems with my router continuously dropping the signal and she's getting tired of me calling her to reset it. To fix that prob...can i set up the router by me and use it as an access point to a stable router?
<ubottu> robuntu, please see my private message
<janedoe__> genii: both broadcast on 192.168.0.255.  smbtree does list the computers in the workgroup (but no access because i didn't give user/pw).  but nautilus still won't got here
<erUSUL> lng: use bum or update-rc.d o rcconf
<janedoe__> s/got here/go there
<pIsIq> nmvictor: so u sugest /root ext3, and /home xfs right ? how much swap shall i use for 4gb ram ?
<jim__> bobbob1016: (for .... ; done ) | sh -v
<Kingsy101> what is a good program for download torents?
<lng> erUSUL: tnx
<Kingsy101> torrents*
<grawity> Kingsy101: Transmission or Deluge, maybe.
<grawity> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<genii> janedoe__: Workgroup names are identical?
<Kingsy101> grawity - something with a nice GUI preferably ?
<grawity> Kingsy101: Transmission or Deluge, maybe.
<janedoe__> genii: yep
<Kingsy101> ok cool
<bmorris> hey guys I'd like to change the extension on a whole bunch of files in one directory.  What would be the easiest way to do that?
<tonytraductor> w0w...busy channel today
<Pici> bmorris: Use 'rename'
<bullgard4> [Firefox 3.0.3] How can I find all "keywords" which I have in this Firefox Library?
<tonytraductor> bmorris, I would use rename.ul (which used to be just rename, before they renamed prename to rename and rename to rename.ul)
<nmvictor> pIsIq: swap is mostly half the size of your ram or anything less
<bmorris> Pici, would that work on a number of files at once?  I want to keep the filename.. just change the extension
<robuntu> where do I type !these things | robuntu ?
<tonytraductor> bmorris: with rename.ul do "rename.ul .jpg .JPG *.jpg" or whatever the extentions are, like "rename.ul ext1 ext *.ext1"
<Pici> bmorris: rename 's/\.ext/\.new/' *.ext
<FezK> nmvictor: actually most times its recommended that the swap should be twice the size of your ram for hibernate to work
<LjL> !msg the bot > robuntu
<ubottu> robuntu, please see my private message
<tonytraductor> alternatively, there is some gui renaming utility...python-rename or something, in the repos
<tonytraductor> does anyone know how to increase the font size in irssi?  I wonder if I just need to increase the xterm font size...
<bmorris> Pici, thanks I'll try that
<jillian_> anyone read my question? can anyone help?
<ranf> !find rename
<ubottu> Found: gprename, gwenrename, krename, mp3rename, mrename (and 2 others)
<janedoe__> genii: I added the server name to /etc/hosts and now it works.  I have NO idea why
<Pici> tonytraductor: irssi has no knowledge of fonts or sizes, your terminal does.
<Kingsy101> what can I use as a incoming TCP port?
<nmvictor> FezK:  sorry,i think i had missed on that point a little bit.pIsIq:i think Fezk is right
<Kingsy101> the default was 25751 but it says its closed
<tonytraductor> thanks, Pici...means I just have to increase the xterm font size...now if I could remember how to do that...
<genii> janedoe__: Sounds like a dns resolution order thing
<tonytraductor> 11:03 < grawity> Kingsy101: Transmission or Deluge, maybe.
<grawity> ?
<Kingsy101> huh?
<janedoe__> genii: /me shrugs and is slightly bothered at not understanding, but willing to live with it
<tonytraductor> of course, if I were running irssi in gnome-terminal, konsole, lxterminal, or something, I could do that on the fly, easily, I think
<GirlsLikeLinux> Hi Guys, i was hoping someone could help me! I just installed ubuntu on top of an existing windows install, but when I run ubuntu there is only 26 mb free space (after I installed GParted). Obviously I want to increase the size of my partition without harming my existing data.
<GirlsLikeLinux> Anyone lend a helping hand?
<genii> janedoe__: Well, the main thing is you can get to it, anyhow.
<Kingsy101> grawity - you know what I can use as the incoming TCP port?
<Pici> Kingsy101: You may need to open/forward that port on your router.
<pep> Hi
<Kingsy101> Pici - really? I didnt have to do this on my windows machine
<zagabar1> Hi guys!
<zagabar1> Since the new ubuntu release that contained the new amarok release, I haven't got a sound out of amarok.
<zagabar1> Other things work however.
<xub> From the 8.10 release on, Ubuntu includes the usb-creator by default on all liveCDs and installations.  <<< Is it also available in Xubuntu??
<Pici> Kingsy101: Your windows torrent app may have requested that port open via upnp, I do not know if transmission or deluge can do that.
<pep> I have a question about ubuntu universe, do people post their entire blog feed there? or only tech related categories?
<GirlsLikeLinux> This is my current view in Gparted: http://www.picturepush.com/public/1725756
<bmorris> Thanks Pici.  Worked perfect!
<xub> WAT there isn't even application > administration in xubuntu 0_o
<JediMaster> is there an alternative to the "radeon" driver?
<putri_cantik> andie
<Kingsy101> Pici - ok
<elad`> I'm writing a Python application, and the signal from pressing ctrl-c stopped coming through. The program wouldn't terminate that way (no worries, I have other, less convenient ways of terminating). Any idea what might be happening, and/or how I might go about fixing it?
<xub> jedimaster, not that i know of
<JediMaster> xub: shame, it seems to be buggy on mine, I'm getting black lines flicking every now and then, which doesn't happen in windows
<EugenMayer> are there any sip phones which integrating with gnome ( contacts )?
<cwillu> elad`, using psyco?
<elad`> Nope.
<elad`> Using nothing special but /socket/.
<cwillu> c extension of some kind?
<SuperguyA1> Anyone know how I can get detailed chipset information on nics? ifconfig isn't giving me enough detail
<bullgard4> What Ubuntu tools allow to search efficiently in html files?
<reid_> ugh whenever I start up X now on my server it says "saw signal 11, aborting"
<GirlsLikeLinux> no gparted people here?
<mib_228k0v0x> piet are you in here?
<bluegoon> Guys, what does THIS mean?: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: transmission-common (= 1.61-1~getdeb1)
<Piet> mib_228k0v0x: yup
<mib_228k0v0x> im the guy you were helping last night
<mib_228k0v0x> i fixed my problem
<funkyHat> SuperguyA1: lspci -vvnn
<SuperguyA1> funkyHat: duh, thanks
<xub> jedimaster, ati is notorious of being a bitch and not giving enough source open
<xub> nvidia on the other hand <3
<mib_228k0v0x> piet - i have connections!
<Piet> mib_228k0v0x: how did you do that?
<mib_228k0v0x> a reinstall
<mib_228k0v0x> : (
<Piet> mib_228k0v0x: weird
<mib_228k0v0x> yeah
<mib_228k0v0x> so
<mib_228k0v0x> is there any cool stuff i can add to my install or w.e?
<Piet> mib_228k0v0x: glad you made it though
<Bierwagen> hi
<Piet> mib_228k0v0x: what's "w.e"
<mib_228k0v0x> whatever
<Piet> mib_228k0v0x: oh :) i'm not so much into cool stuff, i mostly deal with hot stuff
<hbx> hey anyone know how to fix the audio in wmv formats...it has video but no audio
<Bierwagen> ok
<JediMaster> I know you can get ubuntu to install the proprietary nvidia drivers, but can you do it for ati too?
<ikonia> JediMaster: yup
<Bierwagen> i have a problem with my usb-stick
<Piet> mib_228k0v0x: overheated servers and the like
<JediMaster> ikonia: how?
<Bierwagen> i am using gparted
<ikonia> JediMaster: system->administration->hardware drivers menu
<Kingsy101> Pici - hmmm I have enabled the port in my router and its still saying that the port isnt enabled might I have to re-start or something?
<mib_228k0v0x> ah, ok. just wondered if there was any handy useful things you can do
<funkyHat> GirlsLikeLinux: so reszie the windows partition first, reduce it by 15GB or whatever you choose, so you have extra space betweenit and your Linux partitions, then apply that
<funkyHat> GirlsLikeLinux: (you need to do this from an ubuntu live CD, not from your ubuntu install)
<Kingsy101> its asked from port to port so I entered...
<Melancholy> Hello, i am using aMSN and i cannot receive webcam images. Is there anyway to fix that?
<JediMaster> ikonia: right, and it says I have no propietary drivers
<ikonia> JediMaster: what card do you have ?
<Kingsy101> 25751 - 25752
<JediMaster> ikonia: now what, help or close
<reid_> Why is xinit all the sudden not able to connect to xserver?
<{Phoinix}> Trying to install fusion-icon in xubuntu 9.04, and it has as dependancy kdebase!? Is this ok?
<ikonia> JediMaster: it only offers an option if there is a supported card
<Bierwagen> and i can't create a partitionstable
<ikonia> JediMaster: what video card do you have ?
<Bierwagen> because
<Piet> mib_228k0v0x: there's a lot, but you'll need to be more specific ;-)
<JediMaster> ikonia: lspci says: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<{Phoinix}> I don't want KDE, just want an utility to control compiz
<tomoyuki28jp> How can I get a list of fonts that I can set to URxvt.imFont: in ~/.Xdefaults?
<Piet> !enter > Bierwagen
<mib_228k0v0x> like a list of 'must have apps' of something
<ubottu> Bierwagen, please see my private message
<pepperjack> reid_: because x is already running?
<Bierwagen> my disklabel-typ isn't identified
<pepperjack> reid_: ps -A
<ikonia> JediMaster: never seen that model before, not sure if it's supported or not to be honest
<reid_> pepperjack: nah, x isn't running I rebooted to make 100% sure =
<RoBRuLeZ> I have a compiz question, I can use the built in desktop effects but when I try to use the compiz manager it doesn't change anything
<gharz> guys, i have a .jar file... how do i run this using a command line?
<Bierwagen> what can i do, that the disclabel-typ is identified?
<Piet> gharz: java -jar /path/to/andnameofthatfile.jar
<pepperjack> gharz: java -jar <>
<gharz> ok. thanks! Piet & pepperjack
<Bierwagen> please help me
<JediMaster> ikonia: the ati website has drivers that support x1200 series
<JediMaster> ikonia: it's a laptop
<ikonia> JediMaster: ar eyou using the x1200 card ?
<JediMaster> ikonia: not a clue, that's just what lspci says
<mib_228k0v0x> is there a working good copy of chrome/chromium for ubuntu?
<uacop> hi, It is possible to download packages with apt-get ?
<ikonia> JediMaster: if I where you I would join #ati and see if someone knows what are the most appropriate drivers for it, hand on heart I don't know as I don't use ati and I've not seen that model before
<NameEarl> hi all i have problem with my Motherboard ASUS P5VD2-MX (ad 1986a sound) i don't hear sound. I;m using 1.20 alsa version.
<ikonia> uacop: yes, if they are in the ubuntu repo
<JediMaster> ikonia: just checked, it's ATI Radeon X1200 according to toshiba
<Bierwagen> if i wanna create a partitionstable on my usb-stick
<mib_228k0v0x> piet can we talk in that empty chat again?
<reid_> JediMaster: are you running Jaunty or Intrepid
<Piet> mib_228k0v0x: i'm there
<JediMaster> reid_: jaunty
<JediMaster> fresh install
<mib_228k0v0x> piet can you invite me
<ceatinge> Could anyone who has done a fresh install of jaunty tell me what groups are assigned to users by default?
<Bierwagen> i always get the message 'error at creating partitionstable'
<reid_> JediMaster: JediMaster okay, you will never get closed-source drivers to work with that card on Jaunty
<reid_> JediMaster: you should just use normal open-source ATI drivers,  they work pretty well
<JediMaster> redarrow: the open source ones aren't working
<JediMaster> er reid_ even
<JediMaster> reid_: the problem is the "radeon" drivers are make the screen "jump" whenever there's movement on the screen
<reid_> JediMaster: the problem is that jaunty uses X.org 1.6, and ati dropped support for our card.  But other than that I cannot really help you, I use intrepid for a reason =P
<JediMaster> ugh
<reid_> JediMaster: xorg.conf should say "ati" not "radeon" btw
<JediMaster> reid_: xorg.conf is completely empty in jaunty
<ceatinge> JediMaster: You said you did a fresh install of jaunty? Would you mind telling me what the 'groups' command returns for you?
<JediMaster> I just looked up in the xorg.log and saw it loaded radeon
<Conchaman> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<pepperjack> JediMaster: the new xorg does everything autodetect you can generate one with a X -configure   also google dontzap for how to add alt-ctrl-backspace back if ya want
<ForgeAus> does hildon work for a desktop?
<janpf> hi all, quick question about evolution: do I have to manually start evolution-data-server all the time ? If not, how do I set it to start automatically ?
<JediMaster> ceatinge: my user, then: "adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare"
<Bumble_> Having trouble installing chatzilla anybody know the commands?
<Bumble_> pleaz
<ForgeAus> (as in non (ARM) PDA PC)
<RoBRuLeZ> Can someone please help me with compiz?
<chuck_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<ceatinge> JediMaster: Thanks. No pulse-rt though?
<JediMaster> pepperjack: yeah it bugs me that they removed ctrl-alt-backspace
<nmvictor> RoBRuLeZ: what about it?
<Bumble_> Having trouble installing chatzilla anybody know the commands?
<Bumble_> any1 know?
<McMurray> hello, have quit a problem, I minimized a game recently to the bottom of the screen, and now the game has quit working.
<Conchaman> algun error que me querais contar??
<Conchaman> yo os lo soluciono
<McMurray> *stopped
<JediMaster> ceatinge: that's the full list, so no
<Pici> Bumble_: sudo apt-get install seamonkey-chatzilla
<McMurray> how do I shut it down??
<Bumble_> thanks pici
<ceatinge> JediMaster: Ok, thanks again.
<genii> !es | Conchaman
<ubottu> Conchaman: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Bumble_> you sexy beast :D
<Bumble_> Worked :P
<ranf> !find hildon
<ubottu> Found: libhildon-1-0, libhildon-1-0-dbg, libhildon-1-dev, cairo-clock-hildon, cheese-hildon (and 40 others)
<ceatinge> Has anyone had issues with mpd on jaunty not playing when it is told to do so?
<JediMaster> ceatinge: np
<Bumble_> thanks pici
<coolkourt> How would I install www.aptana.com the eclipse plug in doesnt work without erros
<McMurray> ﻿hello, have quit a problem, I minimized a game recently to the bottom of the screen, and now the game has stopped working. How do I shut it down:O
<ray66> Installed gbackground from synaptic This program not in english is there an english version
<hanasaki> I have appearance extras turned on.... running gnome and jaunty.... there are 4 desktops.... only the first desktop shows the files and folders and the other are blank.  why is this?
<giir> does anyone know where awesomewm outputs config errors to? i can't debug my rc.lua file :/
<MALWARE> my desktop folder disappeared, from my desktop. help?
<MALWARE> it still shows in my archive manager
<bluegoon> Guys, how do i get the latest version of Transmission on to my 9.04?
<essial_> you should stick with the version ubuntu is providing
<essial_> unless you are comfortable with compiling from scratch
<Melancholy> Hello, i am using aMSN and i cannot receive webcam images. Is there anyway to fix that?
<essial_> but if you were you wouldn't be asking that question :)
<bluegoon> essial_: not really lol, ok ill stick with this version, the bloody schedualing isnt working though!
<essial_> yeah thats the fun part about OSS
<essial_> bluegoon: you CAN apt-get remove transmission, then download and try to compile the source
<bluegoon> nah its good man, no worries
<bluegoon> i think i got vue to work.
<pepperjack> bluegoon: have you considered deluge or qtorrent or ktorrent?
<ray66> Installed gbackground from synaptic This program not in english is there an english version
<pepperjack> personally i use utorrent+wine
<bluegoon> pepperjack: ill check them out!
<Borttrollad> Hi , is there any way to tweak ubuntu to go fast?
<bluegoon> If you open a usb stick in ubuntu, it displays even the hiddlen files and folders when it came from an NTFS machine?
<RoBRuLeZ> Well I can use the advanced desktop effects but when I use the compiz manager, nothing happens like the advanced features and what not
<grawity> bluegoon: Unix doesn't support the "hidden" attribute in FAT/NTFS.
<essial_> bluegoon: well if you ever wanted to get a newer version than ubuntu gives by default, check out http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=5604
<essial_> bluegoon: should
<bluegoon> Thanks alot guys :)
<grawity> bluegoon: In Unix-like OSes, a file or folder is hidden if it starts with a dot - for example, .bashrc
<essial_> grawity: I never liked that design personally
<essial_> i find it a bit hackish
<tonytraductor> for the most advances desktop effects, use dwm
<bluegoon> Just worried because im pretty sure its got a damn virus on it.
<pepperjack> bluegoon: for example if in a terminal you do a ls -a in home youll see all your hidden config files
<essial_> well
<essial_> theres a 0.01% chance that virus would mess with your ubuntu box
<bluegoon> lol, im worried about my windows at home! :)
<pepperjack> bluegoon: you might be able to get that virus working in wine but its iffy ;p
<nmvictor> RoBRuLeZ: you have to enable them first,do you have simple compiz configuration settings manager installed?
<bluegoon> got a dual boot, using windows for eve online and still trying to get my 3g working on 9.04
<joaopinto> bluegoon, you can get the latest transmission from getdeb
<bluegoon> pepperjack: lol
<essial_> bluegoon: eve works just fine in linux
<essial_> bluegoon: the trick is to NOT use their linux client
<pepperjack> yeah i have heard that eve using wine is pretty much flawless
<bluegoon> essial_: Wine?
<essial_> bluegoon: and instead use the winehq repository to ge tthe latest wine
<bluegoon> ah ok
<nmvictor> essial_: the correct figure should be 0.0% i think
<essial_> i played eve on wine for a long time
<essial_> eve has an official linux client, but only for old graphics
<bluegoon> There was an error connecting to the database...
<bluegoon> DB Error: connect failed
<bluegoon> Thats what i get with www.getdeb
<essial_> but wine runs premium windows version just fine
<EugenMayer> are there any sip phones which integrating with gnome ( contacts )?
<ray66> Installed gbackground from synaptic This program not in english is there an english version
<essial_> lol
<bluegoon> Think that usb stick is infected with Ravmon
<essial_> brb, switching irc cliens cause this one sucks
<bluegoon> that virus sucks, did delete it when i saw it on ubuntu, might have removed the virus then.
<pepperjack> EugenMayer: usually with a sip phone you have it setup using wifi and it just connects to your router then your linux box.  i think
<EugenMayer> pepperjack: actually, i think about a softphone like ekiga, gizmo kphone etc
<ray66> ! gbackground
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gbackground
<EugenMayer> but ekiga seems only to work with the ekiga gateway, but i want to use my ISP ones
<Brack10> Can you reset compiz settings to default from the command line?  I accidentally enabled motion blur and it borked my screen, restarting gdm didn't help either
<RoBRuLeZ> nmvictor: I have the manager installed but when I open it and check off features they don't respond
<Kingsy101> ok, I have just downloaded a .bin file.. how do I install it?
<nmvictor> Brack10: may be you could get to the configure file and disable the motion blur
<Kingsy101> can you do it through the GUI ?
<Brack10> nmvictor: where's the config file?
<mitza> i have a question
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, what application are you trying to install ? Did you check for it on the repositories ?
<ray66>  Installed gbackground from synaptic This program not in english is there an english version
<Kingsy101> joaopinto - yea its not there...
<mitza> can i install creative sound blaster & lexmark x74-75 on ubuntu ?
<Kingsy101> I could only find a .bin file
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, chmod u+x file.bin; ./file.bin
<Brack10> is google going insanely slow for anyone else?
<joaopinto> you need to do it from the terminal, after changing to the directory were the file was extracted
<joaopinto> Brack10, yes
<Kingsy101> joaopinto - you need to extract the bin first?
<Brack10> I wonder wtf is going on
<pronoy> !tuxguitar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxguitar
<mypapit> !wtf Brack10
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, ops, I meant, where you save the file to
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtf Brack10
<mypapit> !wtf|Brack10
<ubottu> Brack10: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<the1corrupted> Hello everyone, does anyone know of a good screen magnifier?  I hate Orca because the speech guy won't shutup.  The kind that I'm talking about was like the one in Winows Vista where a portion of your screen was your zoom tool and it followed your mouse.
<pepperjack> joaopinto: google is having problems atm
<Kingsy101> ah right cool
<Borttrollad> anyone knows how to get world of warcraft running good under wine?
<Kingsy101> np
<Brack10> but I said wtf...f could stand for anything
<joaopinto> !wine | Borttrollad
<ubottu> Borttrollad: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Kingsy101> and where does it get installed? or does that command just run the installer ?
<xbox> ai
<Kingsy101> joaopinto - ^^^^
<Brack10> "what the fart"
<mitza> e vreun roman aici?
<Melancholy> Hello, i am using aMSN and i cannot receive webcam images. Is there anyway to fix that?
<Brack10> "what the frankfurter"
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, you just the installed, it will be up the the installed to ask you or to decide where it will be installed, that is app specific
<hatter243> !ot | Brack10
<pronoy> how do i see the java sound api plugin in tuxguitar. I installed tuxguitar-jsa but the error i get is " midi system unavailable"...how do i solve this problem ??
<ubottu> Brack10: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, what are you trying to install ?
<Kingsy101> zend studio
<joaopinto> ah, that one :\
<Borttrollad> thx  joaopinto
<Kingsy101> heh yeh
<abyss_> lo everyone, anyone can help me to figure out how to run a process backrgounded?
<Brack10> man even pages with google ads are going soooo slow
<Kingsy101> ZendStudioForEclipse-6_0_0.bin
<reid> Hey, nvidia drivers (which were working fine previously) are not letting me into X.  It says "saw signal 11, aborting server"  Vesa drivers get me into X fine, but I'd obviously rather not use vesa =P  Can anyone help?
<pronoy> how do i see the java sound api plugin in tuxguitar. I installed tuxguitar-jsa but the error i get is " midi system unavailable"...how do i solve this problem ??
<abyss_> i tried the & behind the command but it only runs till i close the remote shell
<ray66> Is there an english version of gbackground
<joaopinto> abyss_, you just need to run: command & (& = run it on the bakckground)
<joaopinto> abyss_, if you want it to not terminate with the terminal close, you will need to prefix it with: nohup
<abyss_> joaopinto, can u explain it a bit more please ?
<joaopinto> abyss_, on the terminal: man nohup
<i-blis> Brack10: may be you can switch back to metacity from cli
<joaopinto> abyss_, it just makes your command ignore the signal which is sent to the process when you close the terminal
<abyss_> joaopinto, so i have to use it like this: $: nohup /path/to/binary &
<abyss_> ??
<joaopinto> abyss_, yes
<abyss_> joaopinto, thank you very much, you helped me a lot
<pronoy> how do i see the java sound api plugin in tuxguitar. I installed tuxguitar-jsa but the error i get is " midi system unavailable"...how do i solve this problem ??
<Kingsy101> joaopinto - that command you gave me just curious (it worked btw) can you break it down as to what its doing? the file name is mentioned twice....
<joaopinto> abyss_, if you want to restore the app control, you will need to use screen
<mib_228k0v0x> hi people. ive been told i need to changemy apt sources
<mib_228k0v0x> how do i do that?
<abyss_> joaopinto, thank you
<waffle_> hi !
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, chmod u+x file = sets the file to executable, ./file = execute "file" from the current directory
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, you man be interested in reading: man chmod
<pepperjack> !repos | mib_228k0v0x
<ubottu> mib_228k0v0x: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<genii> mib_228k0v0x: Is your Ubuntu version older than 8.04 and the reason you need to change it? Or some other reason
<mib_228k0v0x> its the new netbook remix
<mib_228k0v0x> when i open up synaptic and search GIMP its not there, but if i go the the 'graphics' section is appears
<pronoy> can anyone please tell me the names of midi mixers available for ubuntu apart from timidity ???
<rj_> hey um.. first time in this IRC thing.. a friend said i could sign into a room to learn Terminal code? i  have a WUBI of Ubuntu 810.. any hlp with where to go?
<reid> Hey, nvidia drivers (which were working fine previously) are not letting me into X.  It says "saw signal 11, aborting server"  Vesa drivers get me into X fine, but I'd obviously rather not use vesa =P  Can anyone help?
<ikonia> reid: which drivers ?
<ikonia> reid: how did you install them ?
<joaopinto> !commands | rj_
<ubottu> rj_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<reid> ikonia: 180, installed them with envyng,  They worked this way before.  I just think I messed something up
<ikonia> reid: game over with envng
<pronoy> rj_: or just google terminal+commands+unix+tutorial
<mib_228k0v0x> when i search in synaptic it just seems to show me installed things
<reid> ikonia: yeah?  what package do I need for closed drivers then for nvidia?  (intrepid)
<mib_228k0v0x> how can i make it so it shows everyhing?
<ikonia> reid: the hardware drivers tools
<Kingsy101> joaopinto - thanks, I will do... :)
<reid> ikonia: well, I use fluxbox, I don't have that panel
<ikonia> reid: then the nvidia-glx package
<pronoy> can anyone please tell me the names of midi mixers available for ubuntu apart from timidity ???
<gharz> guys, i just installed gufw... how do i run this when i start my machine without asking me for a password so this can be run as a service? any idea? please help
<reid> ikonia: thanks I'll let you know if it works =)
<mib_228k0v0x> is there a good rss reader for ubuntu?
<ikonia> reid: probably won't now as it will conflict with the envyng ones
<reid> ikonia: well, I'm using envy to remove nvidia drivers, I figure it will undo whatever it did
<ikonia> reid: doubtful
<LZ> Hello
<reid> ikonia: any suggestions? =P
<reid> ikonia: other than never use envyng again =P  I've gathered that one
<ikonia> reid: it may sound blunt but don't use envy - thats the best suggestion, thats why the ubottu note says "unsupported"
<pronoy> can anyone please tell me the names of midi mixers available for ubuntu apart from timidity ???
<reid> ikonia: right, I meant suggestions to get X working again =P
<pronoy> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<pronoy> !mixers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mixers
<pronoy> ikonia: what's the keyword for mixers like midi if any ?
<Awsoonn> are there any closed sorce drivers for ATI now? I upgraded to Jaunty and they are no longer listed in the Hardware Drivers manager. I would love to be able to suspend again.
<ikonia> !sound > pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy, please see my private message
<reid> Awsoonn: ATI has dropped support for many cards, check their website to make sure you are not a legacy card now
<ikonia> !midi > pronoy
<joaopinto> Awsoonn, there are, but some older model cars are not supported any longer
<i-blis> mib_228k0v0x: Opera or RSSOwl
<pronoy> ikonia: i need a midi mixer for christ's sake...not a regular sound issue !
<h00k> !virus > h00k
<ubottu> h00k, please see my private message
<tonytraductor> estoy feliz que Maria ha llegado
<Pici> tonytraductor: This is an english channel, you know that.
<OrEvA> Is there any sidebar available for ubuntu 8.04
<Hardhead> I had to completely reinstall Ubuntu about a month ago, but fortunately I have backups using Simple Backup.  Now, I'd like to recover my private encryption key but I don't know where the file is stored.  So, my question is, what files do I need to restore with Simple Backup Restore to get my private key back?
<reid> ikonia: okay, I removed the drivers, reconfigured xorg.conf, and installed the glx-180 package, and it looks like everything is working great, so thanks.  should lsmod reports vesafb and nvidia mods loaded.  is this correct?
<reid> ikonia: err.. grammar fail
<GirlsLikeLinux> Hi, I just shrunk my windows partition from within windows by 15 GB to make room for more space within ubuntu... should I increase the ubuntu parition size with GParted?
<OrEvA> Is there any sidebar available for ubuntu 8.04?
<bin1010> I have a dell e6500 with 15.4 screen and I need it to 4.3 to 1600.1200 and 1024.768.  anyone know how to get ubuntu to auto sense the refresh rate etc for those resolutions?  Right now ubuntu 9.04 is only recognizing the 1920.1200 max resolution
<nmvictor> GirlsLikeLinux: try that,yea
<JediMaster> is there a way to just switch graphics drivers without creating an xorg.conf in xorg?
<Ampelbein> JediMaster: not that i know, but you can use a very basic xorg.conf.
<i-blis> hardhead: in ~/.ssh ?
<pepperjack> GirlsLikeLinux: youll need to boot livecd as you cannot run gparted on mounted partition
<ikonia> reid: glad your working
<reid> ikonia: actually, I just found out that I'm not =P  video is extremely choppy.  I'm gonna go compile the latest drivers and see how that works  (not using envy....) lol
<Hardhead> i-blis: No, a private GPG key.
<i-blis> hardhead: look again in . folders of your home directory (.gpg ?)
<nmvictor> GirlsLikeLinux: yea,you can resize a partition in which you are mounted on
<Kaio_Augusto> ola galera, alguempoderia me ajudar
<i-blis> hardhead: should be in ~/.gnupg/, no ?
<Hardhead> Ah, gotcha.  Thanks.
<Pici> !br | Kaio_Augusto
<ubottu> Kaio_Augusto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<CarstenP2> hi ! how can i install mod jk for apache on ubuntu?
<Pici> CarstenP2: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-jk
<Ampelbein> CarstenP2: the package is libapache2-mod-jk
<Ampelbein> arghs. too slow.
<prathamesh> hi
<CarstenP2> Pici, Ampelbein : Thanks!
<t3hp00ky> sed
<nsh> how do you get the desktop to be a terminal (preferably with transparency so the background is still visible)?
<nsh> (and conky)
<Nehyx> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nothings> yeah!
<nothings> someone here!?
<nothings> ehhe
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nothings> lol
<fiskas82> Hello
<nothings> someone cam help me?
<nothings> *can
<fiskas82> Im very new to ubuntu and linux, as matter of fact I just installed my ubuntu
<i-blis> nothings: go on
<reid> !ask > nothings
<ubottu> nothings, please see my private message
<Pici> nothings: Did you read what ubottu said>?
<nothings> I too
<nothings> eheheh
<fiskas82> can somebody help me with graphics
<fiskas82> ?
<nothings> My sinaptic dont work here..someone help!
<joaopinto> !ask | fishsponge_
<ubottu> fishsponge_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joaopinto> ops, was for fiskas82
<Ampelbein> fiskas82: just ask what's not working
<Pici> nothings: Why not? Do you get an error?
<fiskas82> I think the system is not recognizing my graphics card :(
<BangKiMoon>  sleepy
<i-blis> nothings: check your source lists (and/or tell us what's not working)
<Nehyx> fiskas82: what card model?
<reid> ikonia: so now im getting an API Mismatch error.  kernel module is 180.11, driver is 180.51  =( =(
<fiskas82> I have intet card
<fiskas82> intel
<fiskas82> on my Lenovo thinkpad r61
<amanda-b> so i have a bunch of stale nfs file handles on my box. /etc/init.d/nfs-common restart to fix it?
<digitaloktay> hi people
<nothings> occur an error...said "Cache error"
<Pici> fiskas82: Is it just poor performance that you're getting?
<ikonia> reid: thats the price of playing with unsupported combos, doesn't look like your old drivers where cleaned up properly
<fiskas82> I cannot add visual effects
<BangKiMoon> I think the system is not recognizing my graphics card=عتقد ان هذا النظام لا يعترف لي بطاقة الرسومات :)
<digitaloktay> how can i see my gnome version via terminal?
<fiskas82> they were working before on fedora
<ikonia> reid: once envy is used it's really hard to clean up (hence my lack of confidence when you siad you'd clean up)
<pepperjack> fiskas82: lspci -v | grep Graphics
<Pici> !sa | BangKiMoon
<ubottu> BangKiMoon: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<joaopinto> amanda-b, depending on the problem a reboot may be required, nfs is not very friendly with outages
<reid> ikonia: =(
<rsa_md5> I just drag and dropped rhythmbox on the gnome-panel and now it has added like a 1000 files to the panel
<rsa_md5> halp!
<shubuntu> hi, which package is it that I have to install that is the main thing for having full mutlilingual support?
<fiskas82> pici: any clue?
<Pici> fiskas82: I was going to suggest to take a look at the Jaunty release notes, there is mention of Intel graphics in there.
<Pici> !note  | fiskas82
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about note
<Pici> !notes | fiskas82
<ubottu> fiskas82: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<BangKiMoon>  me from indonesia, I'm not from arab
<datacrusher> miso horny
<Pici> !id | BangKiMoon sorry
<ubottu> BangKiMoon sorry: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jimcooncat> Please comment if you're interested in removing U3 with linux: http://jimcooncat.wordpress.com/2009/05/14/attempting-to-remove-u3-from-linux/
<BangKiMoon>  quiet there is currently no chat
<Entraide-net> ﻿someone can explain me how to patch alsa for ubuntu 8.04.2 x86 : http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/
<datacrusher> sorry
<datacrusher> wont do it abain
<DFXDeimos> Hello all
<roliver> hey!
<DFXDeimos> I had a question tha tI was hoping someone could help me with.
<DFXDeimos> that I*
<Ampelbein> !ask | DFXDeimos
<ubottu> DFXDeimos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Entraide-net> ﻿someone can explain me how to patch alsa for ubuntu 8.04.2 x86 : http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/
<znh> I'm using Network Manager to connect to an OpenVPN server. It connects fine, but I can't ping the VPN gateway. I'm 100% sure the server configuration is OK. Any ideas?
<DFXDeimos> Ok
<Entraide-net> ﻿someone can explain me how to patch alsa for ubuntu 8.04.2 x86 : http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/
<Entraide-net> ﻿someone can explain me how to patch alsa for ubuntu 8.04.2 x86 : http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/
<gonza321> i have a question
<Entraide-net> ﻿someone can explain me how to patch alsa for ubuntu 8.04.2 x86 : http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/
<Pici> !repeat | Entraide-net
<ubottu> Entraide-net: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Entraide-net> ﻿someone can explain me how to patch alsa for ubuntu 8.04.2 x86 : http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/
<gonza321> âû ÷¸ êîçëû îáàëäåëè
<DFXDeimos> I am thinking of switching my mom's computer from Windows XP to the latest release of Ubuntu. We are located across the country and I use LogMeIn free to connect to her, is there an equivilent app for Ubuntu?
<znh> If I connect manually using a configuration file, it works as usual
<fiskas82> how can I tell if ubuntu recognizes my graphical card?
<pepperjack> fiskas82: lspci -v | grep Graphics
<JediMaster> is there an "ubuntu way" to change the grahpics drivers in 9.04 as there's no xorg.conf?
<pepperjack> fiskas82: it is likely only a matter of loading the correct module
<fiskas82> pepperjack: shall I type that on a console or where?
<pepperjack> JediMaster: i normally just sudo X -configure and then cp the config file it creates to /etc/X11/
<nimrod> hello
<Piet> Entraide-net: apparently nobody can or feels like doing so, so please stop
<DFXDeimos> I am thinking of switching my mom's computer from Windows XP to the latest release of Ubuntu. We are located across the country and I use LogMeIn free to connect to her, is there an equivilent app for Ubuntu?
<Alterios> quit
<pepperjack> JediMaster: that also lets you add the dontap line back in to get alt-ctrl-backspace back
<gonza321> nimrod: hello äûáèë	
<roliver> DFXDeimos, there's VNC or similar
<nimrod> how do i remove old kernel from the bootmenu?
<nimrod> hi, gonza321
<DFXDeimos> Roliver, The problem is that they have satellite internet and I cannot forward any ports to their PC.
<funkyHat> nimrod: uninstall them
<pepperjack> nimrod: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst or just remove it in synaptic is probably safest way
<Piet> DFXDeimos: look into vino
<DFXDeimos> Vino
<roliver> DFXDeimos, i'm not accustomed as to how satellite internet works, is this a problem with forwarding ports from a router?
<nimrod> ok, thanks :)
<Entraide-net> ﻿someone can explain me how to patch alsa for ubuntu 8.04.2 x86 : http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/
<nimrod> thanks pepperjack
<fiskas82> I need help, I want to know if ubuntu recognizes my graphical card, can someone show me howto
<DFXDeimos> Roliver, Yes... they simply don't support it for some reason.
<w2_> hi
<gonza321> nimrod: íó òû äûáèë èëè êàê?
<DFXDeimos> Roliver, You don't have access to the provided modem / router and you can't get tech support to do it. They said they only do it on the very expensive business package.
<Entraide-net> ﻿﻿someone can explain me how to patch alsa for ubuntu 8.04.2 x86 : http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/ Comment patcher alsa ???
<Entraide-net> ﻿﻿someone can explain me how to patch alsa for ubuntu 8.04.2 x86 : http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/ Comment patcher alsa ???
<FloodBot1> Entraide-net: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Piet> DFXDeimos: http://www.debianadmin.com/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu.html
<MaxTesla> Hello
<nimrod> gonza321: i don't understand :P
<DFXDeimos> Piet, Thank you. Will that method require me to forward ports?
<MaxTesla> how do I run the aticonfig file?
<roliver> DFXDeimos, sorry... can't really help then, we only really have ADSL in the UK
<gonza321> but i understand!
<Pici> !english | gonza321
<ubottu> gonza321: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Piet> DFXDeimos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<yangxiao> I'm having some trouble with mysql
<MaxTesla> How do you run the aticonfig file
<Piet> DFXDeimos: yes it does
<yangxiao> Installing all prepared tables
<yangxiao> At this point the script locks at this point & won't go any further.
<gonza321> study russian
<DFXDeimos> Piet, Thank you, but unfortunately that is not an option in my case. =[
<MaxTesla> How do you run the aticonfig file
<MaxTesla> How do you run the aticonfig file
<MaxTesla> How do you run the aticonfig file
<FloodBot1> MaxTesla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !repeat | MaxTesla
<ubottu> MaxTesla: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gonza321> ubottu,Pic: study russiani
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Piet> DFXDeimos: still in development but already works well enough for me: https://launchpad.net/remote-help-assistant
<Pici> !ru | gonza321
<ubottu> gonza321: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Piet> DFXDeimos: look at the last url then
<MaxTesla> How do you run the aticonfig file?
<fiskas82> can someone tell me if my g. card is recognized by the system - ubuntu
<fiskas82> ?
<DFXDeimos> Piet: Thank you for your assistance.
<gonza321> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<MaxTesla> How do you run the aticonfig file in Ubuntu 9.04?
<tacone_> fiskas82: which cart ?
<roliver> hey everyone, a little help require... i've just updated to 9.04 and have changed ubuntustudio-gdm-theme back to the hardy version as it looks nicer, is there any way to make this change permanent so it doesn't get changed back on my next update?
<DFXDeimos> Piet: I am a Windows SysAdmin myself, but I want to get her over to Linux because I can't stand spending all this time removing viruses from her computer!
<fiskas82> tacone_:  Intel's card
<thiebaude> roliver: it shouldn't change with your nexr update
<thiebaude> next
<MaxTesla> How do you run the "aticonfig" file in Unbuntu 9.04
<OrEvA> Is there any sidebar available for ubuntu 8.04?
<Ampelbein> fiskas82: open terminal, type 'lspci -vvnn | grep VGA\ ' without the '
<tacone_> fiskas82: it's fully supported. unfortunately some intel cards may have lower performance on jaunty due to little issues with drivers. anyway it's supported and you're encouraged (by me) to try :)
<chuck_> MaxTesla, I will tell you if you promise not to keep repeating your next problem
<MaxTesla> of course
<MaxTesla> haha ;)
<roliver> thiebaude, i've just opened the update manager and it's flagged as an old package
<Ampelbein> fiskas82: yeah, the gm965 has some issues with 3d acceleration on ubuntu
<yxiao> #/join one
<MaxTesla> Chuck i get the error message "No supported adapters detected
<Piet> DFXDeimos: gah. yes, you need to setup the connection the other way round then
<fiskas82> Ampelbein: What shall I do now? In fedora it was working just fine
<DFXDeimos> Roliver: My experience with LogMeIn on a remote machine has been steller. She lives about 5,000 km away from me.
<chuck_> MaxTesla, type fglrxinfo in terminal
<MaxTesla> Chuck ok
<gonza321> i-blis: i can ask you question from russian
<MaxTesla> Chuck i get this
<MaxTesla> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<MaxTesla>   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)
<MaxTesla>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<MaxTesla>   Value in failed request:  0x1
<DFXDeimos> Piet: Right, that is why LogMeIn works, because IT initiates the connection to the LogMeIn server, bypassing the firewall (since the connection is stateful)
<MaxTesla>   Serial number of failed request:  24
<MaxTesla>   Current serial number in output stream:  24
<rsa_md5> bash netsplit. I'll just re ask. I drag-dropped a running instance of rhythmbox onto the panel ,so it has added like 200 files to it...no space to right click on the panel itself, so I don't know any other way to remove the panel
<mzz> DFXDeimos: or http://www.cycom.se/dl/rrs (again I haven't used either, I'm just aware of the idea existing)
<i-blis> gonza321: ask it on ubuntu-ru, if i can not answer i will translate it here
<DFXDeimos> Mzz: Thank you again.
<Piet> DFXDeimos: so you'll need to do the same, ideally also using an ssh tunnel, since vnc is not encrypted (is logmeins' protocol?)
<jimcooncat> DFXDeimos: you'll have to have your ssh listening on the internet. She connects to you, and specifies a "remote forward" to back-tunnel vnc. You can then use the remote desktop program to her machine.
<MaxTesla> Chuck i did it and it gave me a huge error message
<jimcooncat> DFXDeimos: trying to find a howto, but I'm just coming up with windows-oriented ones now
<corey__> what software is available to assist 3d construction design? I would like to design a blueprint of parts with a ruler
<chuck_> MaxTesla, how did you install the driver and what video card do you have
<DFXDeimos> Piet: Yes, LogMeIn uses 256 bit SSL
<desafinado> folks, when i try to do software update, i got this msg " The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork! " and my update failed. what does it mean?
<DFXDeimos> Jimcooncat: I understand what you are saying in theory and it sounds promising. It would be great if I could find a howto. =]
<MaxTesla> chuck right now i did the normal approach of applications---add remove --- Ati binary X.org driver, i have Mobility Raden X2300 HD for my laptop
<i-blis> gonza321: ?
<gonza321> you are presently found on ubuntu-ru?
<i-blis> yes
<MaxTesla> chuck i made a post about it here which gives some more info
<MaxTesla> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/71091
<i-blis> gonza321: but your English seems quite good (enough to ask a question)
<Piet> DFXDeimos: if you can open up a port on your end, then the script i pointed you too should work fine
<MaxTesla> i just want my graphic card to work proparly
<Piet> DFXDeimos: it does require your mom to run it, but it is really easy to use
<Piet> i just want to be rich and famous
<MaxTesla> haha
<MaxTesla> me too
<cebi> haloooooooo
<DFXDeimos> Piet: We are talking about the RRS application, correct? So once she initiates the connection with that I would be able to establish a VNC connection to her computer?
<cebi> how can i install MSN on Ubuntu?
<MaxTesla> with WINE
<cebi> how?
<DFXDeimos> MSN Messenger?
<MaxTesla> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsLiveMessenger
<Nightmare69> emesene is better, but that depends of wath you want
<MaxTesla> cebi look at this
<MaxTesla> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsLiveMessenger
<Piet> DFXDeimos: no, we're (or I am so far) talking about https://answers.launchpad.net/remote-help-assistant
<DFXDeimos> Piet: Ok, sorry about that. Gotcha.
<spenser> Hi, I'm trying to rebuild the Ubuntu kernel but all I have is a RHEL 5 machine.  Is there RHEL repo with kernel-package in it?
<w3asal> in kubuntu 9.04, there's an example keyboard shortcut which types "Hello"... how do I set up a similar shortcut to type arbitrary text?
<cebi> yhnx MAXTESLA
<Pici> spenser: Perhaps you should be asking the redhat folks that.
<cebi> thbx
<cebi> thnx
<roadboy> anyone knows how to remove old kernel configs from initramfs? i tried some kernel and removed it with --purge but update-initramfs still looks for them.
<yxiao> :/LIST
<spenser> Pici: where are they?
<Pici> spenser: #rhel
<unop> roadboy, I think you want update-grub there not update-initramfs
<chuck_> MaxTesla, Go back to add remove software and completely remove the driver you installed
<MaxTesla> chuck ok but i dont think it will work
<Piet> DFXDeimos: welcome. try testing it if you can have control over two APT based linux systems located in different networks (can be LANs). you could achieve this by means of virtualization, of course.
<Salcedian> any1 have skype working in their system?
<roadboy> unop: grub.conf is up-to-date and when i search for files according to removed kernel, i cannot find any file.
<MaxTesla> haha and when i restart it all goes black but i will try
<w3asal> anyone about the keyboard shortcut?
<zeratoun> Hi everyone, I have a little trouble using tar command ........ I tried to seek help on that matter on google and other things like that but nothing ..... I need to compress (bzip) with tar a folder, so I run tar -C /My/Folder -cjvf /tmp/archive.tar.bz /My/Folder ......... however, the tar.bz has the path "/My/Folder" in it ..... how do we tell tar to not include it and just include the content without running the command inside that folder ?
<mrlolplx> anyone tried using a printer that is not supported in linux in winXP using virtualbox?
<monostone>  /msg NickServ
<unop> roadboy,  /boot/grub/menu.cfg
<DFXDeimos> Piet: Sure, I will fire up a couple of instances under VMWare and give it a shot. Thanks again for your help.
<DFXDeimos> Thank you others for your help.
<jimcooncat> DFXDeimos: http://toic.org/2009/01/18/reverse-ssh-port-forwarding/
<chuck_> MaxTesla, do not restart
<MaxTesla> chuck it is not possible to unistall it, it says one or more function depends upon it
<DFXDeimos> Jimcooncat: Thanks for that!
<Salcedian> any1 have skype working in their system?
<roadboy> unop: i know :) there's only current kernel in menu.lst
<jimcooncat> DFXDeimos: good luck! These things are straight-forward, but a typo will get ya!
<zeratoun> <Salcedian> : I do .......... I use medibuntu repository for that
<DFXDeimos> Jimcooncat: Thanks. I am reasonably savy (although more son on the Windows side, MCSE, MCITP) so I should be able to work through it.
<Nightmare69> ..
<zanberdo_> I've got a server running hardy that I'd like to install postfix on for local mail use. When I attempt to install I get warnings that exim is installed and may be broken. Is exim installed by default and can I remove it without interfering with general operation?
<Piet> DFXDeimos: i think even putty on windows supports this by now. and the python script i pointed you too will set it up for you (assumely only if you have two linux bboxes, though)
<johnvandesteen> hello
<MaxTesla> chuck
<MaxTesla> chuck i was ablee to unistall it
<tanob> hi guys, im trying to use nautilus to access a Windows shared folder like smb://MACHINE/Folder, but it does not work when using names, it works just with IPs
<DFXDeimos> Piet: Alright, thank you. I am going to wade through all the resources I just was handed and see what the best solution seems to be.
<zeratoun> Anyone knows the answer to my trouble ?
<MaxTesla> chuck i was able to unistall it by unistalling the ati center thing, now what do i do
<tanob> how can I use nautilus' smb with windows names ?
<unop> zeratoun,  tar -C /My/Folder -cjvf /tmp/archive.tar.bz .
<jimcooncat> Piet, DFXDeimos: yeah, putty can do it.
<MaxTesla> chuck i have unistalled it i think now what do i do?
<Dr_Willis> tanob:  you could edit your /etc/hosts file and have the names/ips set there.  - odd that its not using names..
<roadboy> unop: i found it. the file is located at /var/lib/initramfs-tools
<unop> roadboy, cool
<tanob> Dr_Willis: hm, but isnt that a configuration problem ? maybe installing winbind... dunno
<sacarlson> cd to the dir to compress tar -cjvf /tmp/arrchive.tar.bz .
<Dr_Willis> tanob:  right from what i understand one 'server' does the winbind stuff.  ive nevver had an issue with the stuff not using names.
<Dr_Willis> tanob:  see what teh command from smbtree and findsmb say. they may give a clue
<zeratoun> unop, it says to me that he refuse "cowardly" to do an empty archive
<chuck_> MaxTesla, type fglrxinfo again it should say it is not install do NOT post output in channel if anything else comes up
<zeratoun> unop, wait I haven't seen the .
<unop> zeratoun, are you forgetting the . ??
<Piet> Dr_Willis: so how does it resolve the names if they are not announced? or does the linux client talk to winbind to resolve the name?
<MaxTesla> chuck ok
<coolkourt> good morning, anyone got any ubuntu tutorial links
<tanob> Dr_Willis: interesting! "findsmb" list some machines and their IPs
<zeratoun> unop : yes that was the . ;) thank you very much
<Dr_Willis> Piet:  the using samba book discuses this.. I THINK it has fallbacks, such as doing a broadcast, or useing the hosts files.
<Dr_Willis> tanob:  yea. thats a handy command. :)
<Dr_Willis> tanob:  it could be gnome is confused.. not sure what the deal is.
<MaxTesla> Chuck it says it is not installed and gives me a command option to install it if i so wish
<Piet> Dr_Willis: ah right, it can work trough broadcasting
<jimcooncat> tanob: good trick!
<Matterco> I need a little help installing 9 server on a Intel Core 2 Duo iMac. I have looked through the documentation but my problem is not addressed.
<Matterco> The install dvd will not start. I restart the iMac with the option key, choose to boot from cd, but the ubuntu installer does not load. Just a blank, black screen.
<Matterco> Any advice?
<MaxTesla> coolkourt look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/
<coolkourt> ok max telsa, right now i was at the wiki and just got into the forums
<MaxTesla> ok
<coolkourt> i just got around to getting my keyboard working right
<Dr_Willis> tanob:  ive herd that on some setups changing the line  in smb.conf -->  ;   name resolve order = lmhosts host wins bcast
<MaxTesla> chuck it said it was no installed
<MaxTesla> coolkourt ahh nice nice
<coolkourt> i just mainly wanna find a nice way to get around the workspace to set up mobile development
<Dr_Willis> tanob:  to be  name resolve order = wins bcast lmhosts host     #   can help
<tnt95> Bonjour
<manishroy> Help
<tanob> Dr_Willis: hm, but which application does use /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<tnt95> Y a t'il des français ?
<manishroy> How Can i do a kernel configuration in ubuntu
<manishroy> ?
<Pici> !fr | tnt95
<ubottu> tnt95: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_Willis> samba is the kind of tool - that theres 10000000000+ more things about it then most peopl ever use.
<Pici> !kernel | manishroy
<ubottu> manishroy: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dr_Willis> tanob:  most all of them do I think :) at least for some basic samba settings
<Dr_Willis> tanob:  i always set my default workgroup in there also
<tanob> Dr_Willis: let me try, mine "name resolve order" is commented out
<tanob> Dr_Willis: but i cant figure out why ubuntu does so
<MaxTesla> chuck so how do i install graphic drivers for my graphic card
<Dr_Willis> tanob:  its commented out. because its showing the 'defaults' anyway
<chuck_> MaxTesla, go to this site and follow the directions to install the ati fglrx driver. I do not use it but i understand it is buggy in jaunty http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<MaxTesla> chuck ok
<OB1FoShoB> Ubuntu FTW!!
<Dr_Willis> tanob:  if yoyu want to change4 it uncomment it, and change. :)
<tanob> Dr_Willis: and after change, should i restart some service ?
<fiskas82> how to undo this: "mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz/ && echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager"
<Dr_Willis> tanob:  ive just found gnomes share browsing to always be flakey. :()
<MaxTesla> chuck i have read that guide many times
<MaxTesla> i understand maybe 5%of it
<Dr_Willis> tanob:  you could restart samba, im not sure you have to.. but it wont hurt
<tanob> Dr_Willis: i dont have /etc/init.d/samba ... :P
<fiskas82> can somebody help me undo this: mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz/ && echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<joe_> Can someone  help  me with jumping clicking mouse in jaunty
<bmorris> Is there a way to copy all files that match a regex?
<Dr_Willis> tanob:  sudo service samba restart
<Dr_Willis> bmorris:  bash has very good regular expression mathcing, or use find,
<MaxTesla> chuck if you look at that link it gives some open source option do you know how i can install them, i myself never figured it out for example the radeonhd
<IndyGunFreak> joe_: i've had no probs out fo mine, but a friend of mine has reported a similar issue... weird
<dayo> fiskas82: vim ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<fiskas82> can somebody help me undo this: mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz/ && echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<bmorris> Dr_Disk, how would I use find and cp together?
<tanob> Dr_Willis: $samba: unrecognized service
<pepperjack> fiskas82: gksudo gedit ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager and remove that skipchecks line
<dayo> fiskas82: press Shift+G
<fiskas82>  dayo: what is vim ?
<Dr_Willis> tanob:  you dont even have the full samba installed then.. that may be the issue.
<pepperjack> fiskas82: ah dont use gksudo
<mzz> err, gksudo? why would you sudo an edit in your ~?
<dayo> fiskas82: ok try opening Gedit
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo | mzz
<ubottu> mzz: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<pepperjack> mzz: heh
<mzz> IndyGunFreak: I know what it does...
<unop> mzz, ~ is expanded by the shell .. and the expansion is passed to gksudo
<vertix> finally was able to make my box boot
<IndyGunFreak> mzz: so why did you ask.
<vertix> what a trip!
<dayo> fiskas82: then click Open and browse to /home/yourUsername/.config/compiz/compiz-manager and open that
 * mzz rephrases
 * Dr_Willis gives vertix  a gold star!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ehs> hey guys, i'm installing ubuntu on a pc in front of me now, and i'm at login... it won't accept anything and i don't know where to set the username and password (i installed as a windows program btw)
<Piet> Matterco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPC
<fiskas82> dayo: and then ?
<Dr_Willis> vertix:  and what was the core issue? i forget now.
<mzz> I am fairly certain "gksudo gedit ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager" edits a file in /home/you as root. Why would you do this, since that file should be owned by you, not root?
<unop> bmorris,  find ... -exec cp {} /to/somewhere \;
<dayo> fiskas82: PageDown to the last line
<Piet> Matterco: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/PowerPC
<pepperjack> mzz: su - $USER -c "gedit <file>" that better? ;p
<bmorris> unop thanks
<dayo> fiskas82: it should read: SKIP_CHECKS=yes
<vertix> it was interesting problem and it did have something to do with initrd and it was tricky to fix it
<unop> mzz, ohh ..
 * mzz rephrases harder
<dayo> fiskas82: delete that, then save and close
<Dr_Willis> ehs:  that is to say you did a 'wubi' install then.  I dont use wubi but  i thought the installer asked for a initial user and password.
<vertix> i was able to rebuild initrd from live cd
<mzz> the file fiskas82 is interested in really should be in his/her homedir. not in /root.
<dayo> fiskas82: are u trying to uninstall compiz?
<pepperjack> mzz: thats why i told him not to use gksudo
<mzz> pepperjack: exactly
<vertix> also drives are swapping, so the whole thing is kinda crazy
<fiskas82> dayo: no I just wanted to undo that command
<Tuxik> join #ubuntu-de
<Matterco> Piet, you think PowerPC, even though it is an intel Mac?
<Tuxik> join /#ubuntu-de
<Pici> Tuxik: /join #ubuntu-de
<Piet> Matterco: ah sorry, you got me
<blizzkid> Matterco: ubuntu on intel-mac?
<dayo> fiskas82: ok, then find that line that says SKIP_CHECKS=yes
<ehs> Dr_Willis: i think it did, but it's not working
<Matterco> blizzkid, Yes
<Tuxik> i forgot the comand ;//
<mrlolplx> anyone tried using a printer that is not supported in linux in winXP using virtualbox?
<blizzkid> Matterco: there's some excellent documentation in the community wiki
<vertix> and that guy was right about initrd and that is what i was suspecting from the very start and that is why i asked so many times about it, wew!
<fiskas82> dayo: sorry, I dont have under my home/username and .config file
<MaxTesla> chuck thank you very much for your time and effort but i must log now thanks again ;)
<chuck_> MaxTesla, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD is the radeonhd driver but it does not have 3d support for your card which I believe is a RV6xx card you ca n double check by typing lspci -v in terminal and look for your VGA output
<Dr_Willis> ehs:  it may be easier to just remove the wubi install and reinstall and try again.. be sure your CAPS LOCK is not on.
<Piet> Matterco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuonMactel
<Dr_Willis> ehs:  personally i test out ubuntu in windows. by using virtualbox. much easier :)
<dayo> fiskas82: open a terminal. then cd .config/compiz
<RAC_> hey i need some help
<dayo> fiskas82: does that work?
<dayo> fiskas82: cd ~/.config/compiz
<Tuxik> command for change channel?
<tanob> Dr_Willis: dunno why, but after using findsmb, smbtree, and uncommenting "name resolve order" from smb.conf, it works :)
<Matterco> Thank you Piet, I will take a look.
<vertix> hey, ubuntu look pretty good. they've made some progress in last couple of years, but it is still a bit clunky in terms of user interface on quite a few programs, plus documentation is obviously not upto snuff, but what to do?
<jimcooncat> RAC_: we could all use some help. Just ask for what you want
<fiskas82> dayo: I tried this from command line gksudo gedit ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<RAC_> i cant install off the cd, i click on cd and it frezzes, but i can heir the cd runing
<Piet> Matterco: actualyl this is more up to date: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<tanob> Dr_Willis: if i comment it again and try again, it still works... so... cache? who knows, thank you anyway :D
<fiskas82> dayo: and there was only one line
<ehs> dr_willis: i probably should have taken note of the login details.. 'll just install again :S ... tat should work ok right?
<RAC_> i cant install off the cd, i click on install and it frezzes, but i can heir the cd runing
<vertix> btw, if anybody wants to know how to rebuild initrd from livecd, i can dig it up
<fiskas82> dayo: and I removed that
<mzz> vertix: file bugs, where possible with patches, presumably
<dayo> fiskas82: what line was that?
<fiskas82> skip check yes
<dayo> fiskas82: awesome. that's it, then
<fiskas82> dayo: thanx
<tony__> Hello. Could you help me : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2643231#p2643231 ??
<dayo> fiskas82: u're welcome
<Dr_Willis> ehs:  i nevr use wubi.. so no idea how it installs 'over' itself..
<fiskas82> pepperjack: thanx, that command line was very easy
<RAC_> anyone got any ideas for my problem?
<omar> the icon of shut down disapear
 * blizzkid thinks wubi is the worst thing ever in ubuntu tbh
<vertix> mzz, i am sorry, but i have so much work to do that i don't have time to file bugs now. may be later on. but it is 8.10 problem only, hopefuly
<RAC_> anyone got any ideas for my problem?
<RAC_> anyone got any ideas for my problem?
<genii> blizzkid: A lot of people are of the same opinion
<omar> 8.04
<joe_>   Has anyone heard of the jumping clicking mouse issue in jaunty?
<genii> !repeat | RAC_
<ubottu> RAC_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<blizzkid> genii: I can imagine :)
<dayo> fiskas82: the command `echo thisStuff >> /goes/in/this/fileHere`    what that does is add 'thisStuff' to the of 'fileHere' if it exists. if 'fileHere' doesn't exist, it's created and 'thisStuff' is written to it.
<vertix> mzz, i've spent nearly 2 weeks with this boot issue and i urgently need to backup my stuff because i was rooted under windows, so i can't use windows in forceable future, even if i clean it up
<RAC_> tryed them ,
<dayo> oops. too late.
<jimcooncat> I'm guessing no one gets much experience installing with wubi, once we're converted we tend to stay that way.
<HelloWorld> Hi... Can you run GParted from within Ubuntu and change the current partion size (I want to extend the size of my linux partition to use some of my unallocated disk space)
<pepperjack> RAC_: a lazy suggestion would be to try the alternate isntall cd from ubuntu.com
<genii> HelloWorld: You can't modify active partitions
<blizzkid> HelloWorld: yes and no
<pepperjack> RAC_: it the the old original text based installer but is very easy. just as simple as the livecd
<vertix> btw, thanx to all of you, who contributed their 2 cents to the issue
<blizzkid> HelloWorld: like genii said :)
<RAC_> wpepperjack: was thinking about doin that , is it the same uduntu?
<wildc4rd__> is Ubuntu likely to see/be able to read my NTFS storage drives if I bin windows?
<vertix> and if someone in the mood to file bug report, i can get you all the info you need, logs and all that
<genii> HelloWorld: Better to boot to a livecd and do partitoning/resizing from there
<HelloWorld> Can I make a live CD from withing ubuntu geni?
<HelloWorld> or a better question--- How would I
<bmorris> unop, When I try that I'm getting an error saying "find: missing argument to `exec`"
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me which FTP client I can use that has the ability to extract .tar.gz files remotely ?
<unop> bmorris, show me exactly what you have.
<HelloWorld> Actually  I guess i will need to boot into windows make the live cd and then use it
<Piet> HelloWorld: what's "geni"?
<HelloWorld> lol
<mzz> bmorris: I think you need backslashes before the "{" and "}"
<HelloWorld> sorry
<jimcooncat> HelloWorld: download it and burn it?
<pepperjack> RAC_: yes the end result is the same.  it is handy for older machines that my not handle livecd very well or maybe xorg problems in livecd
<znh> I messed up /etc/passwd's permissions, what should it be by default?
<Pici> Kingsy101: Thats Not typicially something that an FTP client can do.
<HelloWorld> jimcooncat: I don't have ennough free space to download it on my linux partition
<Kingsy101> Pici - oh ok
<Pici> znh: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<bmorris> unop find ./ -name "afMigration-1[0-9].csv" -exec cp batch-1/
<mzz> bmorris: ah, nvm, I'm wrong.
<RAC_> wpepperjack: its not an old laptop 05, just cant boot from cd, im about to download the text baced now
<unop> bmorris, that's not what i suggested  :)
<Piet> znh: you should not be editing this file anyway, not directly.
<unop> bmorris,  find ... -exec cp {} /to/somewhere \;
<jimcooncat> HelloWorld: why not just buy a cd with it then?
<vertix> Dr_Willis, the core issue was that root partition was not getting mounted even though it was clean and in the right place. the kernel would start booting, but at the point where root partition was getting mounted it would give an error, i can dig it up exactly, and no matter what you do with grub, which was fine to begin with, you would not be able to mount the root partition
<espaniol> quit
<bmorris> oh there we go.  Thanks a lot unop!
<shrini_> how to make wirelesss working in my ibm thinkpad t41 laptop?
<alpery761> how can i include debian repositories in jaunty? what is the repo address for that?
<aLeSD> hi ... how could I see all the files contained in a package ?
<RAC_> wpepperjack: so its 6.06.1 could i update to the 9. one?
<alpery761> aLeSD: dpkg -L packagename
<aLeSD> alpery761: thanks
 * jimcooncat thinks someone would pay $5
<pc1> h
<pc1> hi
<pc1> I need help
<blizzkid> RAC_: you can only upgrade 1 vrsion at a time (except betwwen LTS'es)
<karol> hi anyone knows why my amarok doesnt play mp3`s from hard drive?
<shrini_> i need help on wireless
<pc1> How do i install install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz ?
<shrini_> please help me
<vertix> Dr_Willis, after my experience with rootkit, and the fanciest one i can imagine, and i know what i am talking about, i'd stay from anything even remotely related to windows for as long as i have this box. Those suckers modified my partition table and made themselves some space betwen partitions and downloaded tons of viruses into that place, cause from what i see, they are working outside of operating system and doing things by directly acc
<tyler_d> karol: do they play withought noise... or not play at all?
<joe_> Can someone please help me fix my mouse on jaunty? It randomly jumps and clicks on screen
<Piet> shrini_: according to http://www.geekster.org/index.php/2006/03/14/mandrake-92-on-ibm-t41/#WIRELESS you'll need ndiswrapper
<tyler_d> !restricted > karol
<ubottu> karol, please see my private message
<ror> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<shrini_> Piet: thanks.  wiill look it
<RAC_> im geting the alternate ubuntu 6.06.1, hope its the same as the normal ubuntu 9.
<brandonban6> karol,  run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, then try
<RAC_> 32
<RAC_> bit
<Dr_Willis> vertix:  hidden partition full-o-viruses eh?
<karol> thx
<Dr_Willis> vertix:  was it viewable via gparted?  just curious as to what to look for if im ever trying tofix a friends machune
<vertix> btw, does anybody know if ununtu rootkit detectors can detect rootkit on windows partitions? cause i'd think it would be next to impossible, cause you need to do live comparison of what system calls return and what is actually in the raw registry hive
<forensicwannabe> does anyone know if an eeepc can be dual booted
<mzz> Dr_Willis: things like that are pretty easy to spot if you're booted off a livecd, yes.
<Dr_Willis> forensicwannabe:  i dualboot my AcerSpireOne Just fine.
<Piet> shrini_: ah, it actually depends on the hardware version, newer ones have atheros chipsets which are much better supported
<Dr_Willis> mzz:  yea iw as just wondering if there was a way to hide from gparted.
<tanveer> is using suber grub disc a safe way or restoring GRUB?
<tanveer> of restoring grub*
<mzz> Dr_Willis: the problem is (depending on how thorough the thing is) they can be really hard to spot running from the infected system, because they can change operating system results before scanners see them.
<shrini_> Piet: how to find hardware version?
<box02> hi
<mzz> Dr_Willis: I doubt it
<iGmail> Does it needs sudo permitted when install googleearth?
<predaeus> Hey there, does the current fglrx drivers in Ubuntu 9.04 support OpenGL 2.1 contexts? It lists 2.1 in glxinfo but some test application here only returns GL 1.5 contexts.
<mzz> vertix: a scanner like that can find known rootkits (acting like a standard virus scanner, not like something like rootkitrevealer)
<dsyncd> vertix: just slave the hard drive to another windows/linux machine and backup the files, reinstall windows.  Best way to get rid of rootkits
<tanveer> DR_WILLIS:is suber grub disc sake?
<Sirisian|Work> Wanna help me debug a server problem. Okay two identical servers with separate hostnames. They both show their static IPs but I can only connect to one. If '/etc/init.d/networking restart' on one the other loses connection to the network (My ssh connections to it are disconnected and I can't reconnect and I can no longer wget google.com for instance). But the other one then is connected. If I go to the one that got disconnected it
<Sirisian|Work> basically swaps roles. Any diagnoses? Some kind of network issue maybe? DHCP thing? I'm clueless.
<vertix> Dr_Willis, yep. i noticed that my partition tables had gaps, but i needed real operating system to start working with it. I did not reformat paritions, i just zipped humongous directories and that wiped out all free space, as good, as formatting drive. then i deleted anything even remotely related to rootkit locations including all executables and all dlls, then i filled that space from humongous zips
<tanveer> dr_willis:safe
<mzz> vertix: just be really sure you only zipped data, not executables, obviously
<box02> does somebody know how to make a package which install custom xkb symbol by force?
<predaeus> Sirisian|Work, what network topology do you have? Maybe it is some port forwarding issue on a router.
<flashblind> Sirisian|Work: Sounds like you have a prime example of a ip conflict
<Sirisian|Work> nvm they're both working again since I left... oh great unstableness
<znh> I'm running ubuntu server and every user sees "I have no name!" before the prompt, is it possible to remove that?
<Sirisian|Work> flashblind, that's what I thought but I've been told a few times the DNS and macnames are correct.
<vertix> mzz, i'd like to know as much as you can tell me about this issue. cause my main development is on windows. my main program is written in java and it runs and compiles under windows/linux/unix, but linux development tools are not upto snuff, plus i need something that can access multiple nntp servers to update my databases with fresh articles, which is a trip.
<fynn> Why did Ubuntu choose Transmission as its official bittorrent client rather than Deluge?
<Sirisian|Work> predaeus, well it works now. So maybe they are fighting for an IP or something. I'll check out the router settings. One moment
<flashblind> Sirisian|Work: Dns doesn't use maccaddress
<Piet> shrini_: i don't know. it is usually printed on a sticker on the bottom of the laptop. but what really matters is the parts contained in the laptop. You can determine them by starting the live cd, opening a terminal window and running 'lspci -v'.
<Sirisian|Work> predaeus, DHCP sorry. Is that the correct thing for static IPs? I don't handle it. Another part of the university does.
<box02> ok then bye .. see you later
<Sirisian|Work> predaeus, oh and there's no routers. They are connected to switches.
<jim__> DHCP is exactly the opposite of what you want for a static IP.
<predaeus> Sirisian|Work, I think you meant flashblind
<vertix> mzz, yep, that is the first thing i did and deleted executables and dlls on entire drives, so, even if i want to back something up, i simply can't, and i don't need that stuff, i have it fresh on cds
<Sirisian|Work> predaeus, ok
<mzz> vertix: if at all possible I'd only rescue files that are obviously data (source code and other text files) from the infected system, because those are "inert" unless the editor you're opening them in is seriously buggy
<Piet> shrini_: how to start a terminal is explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/basic-commands/C/starting-terminal.html
<mzz> vertix: I'd expect that to be pretty safe
<reid> ikonia: got it fixed by the way, I just upgraded the kernel to the next version, and it fixed the API mismatch =P
<r455alfur> join #centos
<shrini_> Piet: i am working on ubuntu only
<flashblind> Sirisian|Work:  It depends on weather or not the machines are exposed to the internet or just you companies rfc1918 Intranet
<Sirisian|Work> flashblind, just the intranet
<shrini_> Piet: lspci gives no info on wireless
<mzz> vertix: would be nice to know how they got in to begin with so you can make sure that hole is closed, but I wouldn't trust anything executable left on the partition because the malware may have messed with it
<mzz> common sense, really
<m0> Hello, I have been trying to connect to VPN from Jaunty, and it isn't working. It was working fine when I was in ArchLinux, any ideas why it wont connect. The log is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172492/
<JorgeJorgesson> When I start Vbox and try to install a new VM, the background of my current desktop is the screen in the VBox window.  I can't see what the VM is doing.  Not sure how to explain that better.
<mzz> vertix: you sound like you know what you're doing at least as much as I do tbh :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Vertix you are ban evading please join #ubuntu-ops now
<vertix> mzz, yep, but the problem is this rootkit i got is so sophisticated that about the only thing you can trust is ascii files, nothing even remotely related to registry
<Sirisian|Work> flashblind, well I take that back. They're on an intranet but can access the internet. But I don't use them with the internet. They're 2 cups servers.
<mzz> vertix: yep
<Piet> shrini_: can you pastebin the output of lspci, so we can have a look, too, if you like
<Piet> !pastebin > shrini_
<ubottu> shrini_, please see my private message
<joe_> Can someone help me fix my mouse problem on jaunty Please?
<Piet> joe_: as i suggested yesterday, have a look at your x.org log files.
<flashblind> Sirisian|Work: So i would note the macc addresses of the network cards and log on to your dhcp server and give each machine a unique reserved ipadrress done doing so ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 up
<joe_> Piet: I have
<craigbass1976> I've just discovered the joys of VPN...  How do I specify (or search for a printer by) ip rather than computer name when connecting to a samba printer?
<joe_> Piet: and I noticed there is no device for the mouse but I have tried to add one and it did not work?
<Piet> joe_: you'll find them at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors
<Sirisian|Work> flashblind, he said it's unique and reserved.
<shrini_> Piet: lspci | grep Ethernet
<shrini_> Piet: http://pastebin.com/f410ab87
<shrini_> Piet: from lspci | pastebinit
<Piet> shrini_: wireless devices are not usually listed as containing the word 'Ethernet'
<m0> any ideas why my VPN wont connect in Ubuntu Jaunty?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/172492/  it says The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated
<surja> the network manager applet in the top bar of ubuntu 9.04 shows a little cross sign and the Wired Network entry in the menu when I click the Network Manager applet is faded out
<Sirisian|Work> flashblind, I'm talking to him now. I'm going to make sure the IP is unique also
<shrini_> Piet: ok
<flashblind> Sirisian|Work:  Could you please do i lspci and pastebin the results so i can reveiw them?
<Sirisian|Work> flashblind, will do
<ror> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<parapanghelescu> Hi there folks; does someone knows a program/tool to index mp3 files, moovies, etc ???
<JorgeJorgesson> How to install the OO.o 3.1?  All I get is a java error
<Piet> joe_: alright, in this case i suggest you reconfigure x by running a terminal window, then running this command: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<flashblind> ror: Have you looked a fleundo yet
<raven_> hi - does anyone know the (a) gui toedit the X-conf-file? i cannot remember the name - tnx...
<ror> flashblind, no, what's that?
<parapanghelescu> raven gedit ?
<Piet> joe_: after that, reboot and see if this helps. if it does not help then please pastebin those two log files.
<rgmz> can you help me with blender
<mingw> JorgeJOrgesson: Did you download the tar file with Jave included?
<pepperjack> raven_: there was a tool used quite a bit in older versions of ubuntu but im not sure of the name either
<joe_> Piet:ok thank you
<Piet> shrini_: i'm having a look
<rgmz> please can i get help with blender
<JorgeJorgesson> mingw: I downloaded from the OO.o site
<predaeus> rgmz, usage or installation of blender? there is a blender channel here
<cemc> hi. sometimes after resuming my hdd just goes crazy and I can't do anything , it just seems to read/write frantically, and everything slows down for about 5 minutes
<surja> can anyone help with configuring a wired network connection? the network manager applet in the top bar of ubuntu 9.04 shows a little cross sign and the Wired Network entry in the menu when I click the Network Manager applet is faded out
<cemc> and it's not hibernate, it's suspend
<mingw> Generally they have two versions to download, one with Java and one without.  As I recall the one w/ Java is over 500 meg in size.
<rgmz> well problems flickering screen in ubuntu
<raven_> pepperjack must be an insignificant name i cannot remember too ;)
<JorgeJorgesson> mingw: only one d/l button to press
<Jack_Sparrow> rgmz ati video card..  try turning off compiz effects
<predaeus> rgmz, probably a driver issue, but I don't know sorry.
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rgmz> compiz ok
<mingw> From the main OOo website, yes.  That one should have it included then.  I would try to uninstall the version that was in Ubuntu and then run the install again.  That should fix the problem
<flashblind> ror: fluendo is a company that sell prepackaged sets of codeacs
<Piet> shrini_: which linux (and which version) did you run this lspci command from?
<mingw> With the uninstall, I would check both the Add/remove and the Synaptic Pacakge manager to make sure nothing is left over.
<JorgeJorgesson> mingw: yeah, tried that
<shrini_> Piet: kubuntu 9.04
<ror> flashblind: why would I want that? :\
<Murre> Hi those anyone know a good, fun, game that you can play and be quite obessed with!
<flashblind> Sirisian|Work: How are the diagnostics coming along
<surja> can anyone help with configuring a wired network connection? the network manager applet in the top bar of ubuntu 9.04 shows a little cross sign and the Wired Network entry in the menu when I click the Network Manager applet is faded out
<Murre> that works with ubuntu,linux of course
<Dr_Willis> Murre:  FreeCol, FreeCiv, Wesnoth
<Murre> where do I get it?
<JorgeJorgesson> mingw: worked in Vista with no issues
<Dr_Willis> Murre:  check the package manager yet?
<ror> freecol it's worth grabbing the one from the website, the one in ubuntu repo is very old and buggy as hell
<mingw> I had to go through both before I could get it working a couple days ago.  It is a real headache....
<Piet> shrini_: can you also pastebin the output of "lspci -n", please
<JorgeJorgesson> mingw: let me try Fedora
<Murre> aha thx
<flashblind> ror with the fluendo mega pack you gempeg3&4 and a whole crap load of other closed codecs
<BugeyeD> for the search engines:
<BugeyeD> 32-bit flock browser on 64-bit jaunty fails. what am i missing here? worked prior to my upgrade to jaunty. http://nopaste.com/p/a0bPIz8yW
<Sirisian|Work> flashblind, http://pastebin.com/d7bfd1d76
<BugeyeD> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Sirisian|Work> flashblind, The guy said he'd call me back :
<mingw> Also, from that download button, there is an option to download additional versions for different OS.  You might try that website as well
<JorgeJorgesson> mingw: I don't see that
<_gpg_> hi
<Piet> shrini_: is this a T41 or a T41P?
<_gpg_> How can we list recursively and sort the content of a directotry please
<shrini_> Piet: http://pastebin.com/f5e982a9c
<DareDevil0> Buenas alguien sabe como instalo impresora LX 300 + ubuntu 8.04
<shrini_> Piet: T41 only
<surja> can anyone help with configuring a wired network connection? the network manager applet in the top bar of ubuntu 9.04 shows a little cross sign and the Wired Network entry in the menu when I click the Network Manager applet is faded out
<flashblind> Sirisian|Work: It might just be a network issue
<mingw> If you click on the arrow next to "I want to Download" there is a link "more platforms, languages, Non-JRE version"
<dayo> !es | DareDevil0
<ubottu> DareDevil0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mba7eth> hi guys any one from UK here
<Sirisian|Work> flashblind, I'd imagine so. My other 7 servers don't have this problem
<Mba7eth> Please reply
<briwood> deweysquare1: get the file?
<dayo> i love spanish. such a beautiful language. i wish i could speak it
<deweysquare1> briwood: no
<JorgeJorgesson> mingw: you know what?  Upgrade worked fine in Fedora.  I'll use it there and in Vista.  Thanks though!
<mingw> You will get the Java files when you download from screen
<rgmz> join/ #blender
<Jack_Sparrow> Mba7eth there is a ubuntu-uk channel
<mingw> Sure thing..good luck
<Mba7eth> thnaks
<flashblind> Sirisian|Work: is your network infrastructure of supportin gigbit connections?
<DareDevil0> Sorry about that
<rgmz> how do i quit this to nickserv
<Sirisian|Work> My work computer is on it's own fiber line. So yeah there's a lot of fiber optic cables around me. :\
<flashblind> Sirisian|Work: is your network infrastructure  capible of supporting gigbit connections?
<JorgeJorgesson> mingw: maybe I'll file a bug for Ubuntu
<dayo> rmgmz: /leave
<dayo> nevermind
<aaronfay> morning all
<dayo> !hi aaronfay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi aaronfay
<shrini_> Piet: what is ndiswrapper, madwifi?
<dayo> !hi |  aaronfay
<ubottu> aaronfay: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shrini_> Piet: what to try?
<Sirisian|Work> flashblind, Aren't most universities their own ISP? I assume the network is pretty sufficient
<SirErugor> evening, aaronfay ;)
<surja> can anyone help with configuring a wired network connection? the network manager applet in the top bar of ubuntu 9.04 shows a little cross sign and the Wired Network entry in the menu when I click the Network Manager applet is faded out
<aaronfay> are the gutsy repos offline?
<Dr_Willis> aaronfay:  i had some servers real slow last night
<aaronfay> Dr_Willis: I can't update anything it seems
<flashblind> Sirisian|Work: So  the backbone band width is notman issue, andyou would be correcton the assumtion that most universities are their own isp
<dayo> surja: i can try. what do u want to do?
<Dr_Willis> aaronfay:  for some of the OLD OLD releases they eventyally get moved to some other server/name. but i forget what.
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<JorgeJorgesson> Anyone else have the OpenOffice 3.1 upgrade fail, or just my install?
<surja> ok i use an ADSL connection to connect to the net...
<Piet> shrini_: looks like you have to resort to ndiswrapper/linuxant. it is a wrapper which makes windows wireless drivers usable on linux. you use it when there are no native linux drivers.
<surja> but I could not configure it using the Network manager applet
<DaveJ1337> I have a Jaunty display size question for anyone that's interested
<surja> i had to use pppoeconfig
<shrini_> Piet: any link for setup ndiswrapper or linuxant?
<Piet> shrini_: this works as well and as straigt forward as this description will make you think it works.
<flashblind> Sirisian|Work:  Some universities and colleges prevent studen and faculty from running personal servers due to fear of  file sharing lawsuits
<surja> when i click the Network Manager applet, it shows the menu with Wired Network grayed out
<aaronfay> ubottu: does that mean the package repos are also finished?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aaronfay> darnit
<dayo> surja: 9.04 or 8.10?
<surja> 9.04
<gharz> anybody here using evolution as their mail app? i can't create 2 pop accounts. only 1 pop account retrieves my mail... and the other one it doesn't. wonder why.
<DaveJ1337> Jaunty's detecting the wrong display size, my desktop is too big for the screen.  What do I do?
<zenergi> any idea why "top" and "ps aux" take forever to respond? ( just upgraded to 9.04 and rebooted)
<coz_> DaveJ1337,  nvidia?
<DaveJ1337> gharz: My evolution is set up with two pop accounts
<dayo> surja: well, i don't know if the config files are still the same location on 9.04, but have a look at /etc/network/interfaces
<parapanghelescu> Hi there again ...does someone know a program / application to index media files ???
<DaveJ1337> coz: ATI
<surja> what should I look for in that?
<coz_> DaveJ1337,   darn I am not good with ati situations
<DaveJ1337> what would you do for NV?
<JorgeJorgesson> Ok, I assume just my install.  I'll switch to Fedora.  Works there.  Later.
<tdn> The new Ubuntu 9.04 boots a bit faster than the old one, but how can I make it boot even faster?
<coz_> DaveJ1337,  nvidia has  nvidia-xconfig  that generally would take care of that for ati , however I dont know
<rgmz> help me with flickering screen of blender
<Jack_Sparrow> tdn remove splash from the boot line
<mheath> parapanghelescu: Can you explain what you mean by "index media files"? What kind of media files - music, movies, pictures - and how are you hoping to index them?
<dayo> surja: u're trying to configure your network interfaces, right? i've never used an ADSL or pppoe, so i'm not sure if it's eth0 we're going to configure. anyone have any input on this?
<t3pleni9> whats the command for mounting physical hard drives
<gharz> DaveJ1337: i've 2 pop accounts... 1 is gmail and the other 1 is yahoo. i tried yahoo without gmail and it worked... and tried gmail without yahoo and it worked... but if i set up both, the other one doesn't work. right now my gmail doesn't download my mails.
<tdn> Jack_Sparrow, really? Does the splash consume a measurable amount of time during boot? How much?
<t3pleni9> in terminal
<erUSUL> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<dayo> t3pleni9: mount
<DaveJ1337> as for the question on evolution, I just set up two accounts in "preferences" and it worked for me.  maybe one of your accounts isn't set up right?  try setting it up with one account, then delete it and set up the other...Just to see if it's the account or the program
<t3pleni9> but it has to be listed in the dev file
<parapanghelescu> mheath > yes, moovies, music mostly ...Index as automatically construct a database / excel file / xml files ...etc
<DaveJ1337> gharz, you beat me to it.  I use the same server, just two accounts.  Not sure bro.
<gharz> DaveJ1337: it says Complete but it didn't download the mail. i checked the web based account and the mail is still inside my gmail... :(
<gharz> ok.
<gharz> thanks!
<gharz> anyone?
<wizardslovak> hello people
<surja> the ifconfig command shows two interfaces eth0 and eth1 but I am sure there is only one lan card in the laptop
<Piet> shrini_: a great resource for you is this: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T41
<wizardslovak> i installed restricted-extras and my player worked
<HikeTech> tdn, there isn't much you can do to get measurable gains. Removing the splash gains a minimal decrease in boot time. You're essentially stuck with shaving a sec here or there, maybe a fraction or so here and there, and that's probably about it.
<wizardslovak> when i reset it i hear sound but no video
<PoisonSerpent> Hey, all.
<dayo> surja: are there any IPs attached to eth0 or eth1?
<mheath> parapanghelescu: I use banshee; it does an excellent job of organizing my music, and while I don't use it for this, I believe it organizes your videos for you too.
<flashblind> finger
<t3pleni9> the mount command doesn't show the sda2 and sda3 how to add them
<Piet> shrini_: actually madwifi may work for you. install the  linux-restricted-modules-* package
<surja> dayo: I don't think so... i haven't been able to configure them at all
<tdn> HikeTech, ok. What are the biggest time consumers that prevent that?
<parapanghelescu> mheath > does you know any other one ???
<parapanghelescu> and ..it' works in Ubuntu ?
<dayo> surja: in the second line of the ifconfig output, are there IP numbers after ' inet addr:'  ?
<erUSUL> t3pleni9: sudo mount -t [vfstype] /dev/whatever /mount/point
<surja> dayo: yes there are ... eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:3f:ea:d3:db
<surja>           inet6 addr: fe80::202:3fff:feea:d3db/64 Scope:Link ... and eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:73:1c:f2:c2
<surja>           inet6 addr: fe80::21a:73ff:fe1c:f2c2/64 Scope:Link
<flashblind> surja: Please use paste bin
<dayo> surja: ok, hold on.
<flashblind> !pastebin | surja
<ubottu> surja: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> flashblind thanks for making that clear..
<flashblind> Np Jack_Sparrow
<HikeTech> tdn, I think ubuntu boots much slower than let's say, Debian, because there are more services that start at boot. You could remove things such as cups if you don't print, maybe remove bluetooth packages if you don't use it, etc.; checkout your startup items too to see what can be removed when you login.
<Jack_Sparrow> flashblind what command did you have him run?
<lorenzo5891> ciao
<surja> thanks.. here it is.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/172510/
<flashblind> Jack_Sparrow: whio?
<flashblind> Jack_Sparrow: who?
<Jack_Sparrow> surja
<surja> yes?
<flashblind> Jack_Sparrow:   29.
<flashblind>   30.
<flashblind>       00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<flashblind>   31.
<flashblind>       05:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5782 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)
<flashblind> Submit a correction or amendment below (click here to make a fresh posting)ifconfig
<tdn> HikeTech, where can I see which services that start up? And where can I enable/disable them? Is there a way to only start some services (such as CUPS and so on) when they are needed? Windows allows this.
<carpii> tdn, check system settings -> advanced
<kebomix> hello , my bluetooth send and browse phone , but it don't receive  , phones says "Sending Failed"  while sending to my laptop
<carpii> or you can install the chkconfig package and do it all from cmdline like redhat
<surja> here is the output of ifconfig .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/172514/
<hahahhahahha> UBUNTU SUCKS. GO WINDOWS 7.
<Dr_Willis> hahahhahahha:  it dosent have printer drivers for my printer.
<hahahhahahha> AND THEIR AWESOME SECURITY!
 * Dr_Willis goes back to sleep now
<hahahhahahha> Lmao. So true.
<tdn> carpii, can I make a service start up when it is needed? Like CUPS only starting up, when I need to print?
<Piet> Dr_Willis: but it has caps
<hahahhahahha> J/K.
<hahahhahahha> I (L) Ubuntu.
 * erUSUL takes a mask he can not stand troll smell
<hahahhahahha> I'm actually running my server on it.
<carpii> tdn, you mean on demand, or manually start it ?
<dayo> surja: are u sure u can't get online with that? i can ping u just fine.
<tdn> carpii, automatically.
<carpii> tdn, i think youd need to setup inetd
<carpii> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inetd
<carpii> but i dont really know whether its suitable for cups and stuff
<HikeTech> Startup items can be found in your preferences if you use gnome, as far as daemons, ask someone in here, I use Arch and it's in /etc/rc.conf, but I think Ubuntu might be different.
<surja> yes i can configure the ADSL internet connection using pppoeconfig
<surja> but i cant share files with another computer using a cross cable,.. though it works in windows xp
<dayo> surja: how are u trying to share? scp?
<surja> i cannot configure the net connection using the Networkmanager applet
<tdn> carpii, can I also make some modules only load when they are needed? Like yenta? I hardly ever use PCMCIA or bluetooth.
<dayo> surja: can u rightClick the NM applet and see a working menu?
<surja> the Networkmanager applet does not list any interface
<surja> yes i can
<synt4x> is there a way to revert to the old touchpad scroll style?? I really don't like the two finger scroll
<surja> the Enable Networking boxes are checked
<surja> when I click Edit connections and create a new wired connection.. nothing shows up
<Meuha> bonjour...
<dayo> surja: look around on your desktop, maybe EditConnections is already open from a previous try?
<surja> or when I add a new DSL connection using Networkmanager applet, nothing is created either
<Cryptic_Donkey> !fr | meuserj
<ubottu> meuserj: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<surja> should it ask for the root password when I try to Edit Connection.. because it does not ask for any
<surja> dayo: Edit connections is not open.. I checked
<erUSUL> surja: system>Preferences>Network connections ?
<dayo> surja: checked all the other Workspaces?
<Cryptic_Donkey> !fr | meuha
<ubottu> meuha: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<whartung> Simple Gnome question. I have a executable that I want to put in the "Applications->Programming" menu on my Gnome desktop. I have a .desktop file (I cloned an existing one), but no entry shows up. I have the file in ~/.local/share/applications. Any pointers?
<surja> dayo: yes I checked.. nothing open there
<elu> any one help diagnose an issue with installation. I have installed Ubuntu on several systems before i just tried to install on a brand new laptop with XP there already and I cant see the intall menu fromthe live CD boot up. Its all tiled and unreadable persume its a resolution graphics issue
<surja> tried once more to Add a new connection but nothing shows up
<dayo> surja: hmmm. well, i'm stumped. try rebooting, maybe that helps :-/
<quaal> how do i configure the application that handles screensaver control
<pepperjack> surja: we store the password for a few minutes so if you have gksudo or sudo'd recently it wont
<surja> and no error messages either
<Throw_Laptop_At_> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to use the built in Windows Partition program to safely resize my linux (ubuntu) parition
<Throw_Laptop_At_> I am having trouble making a bootable GParted USB and I have no Cds
<carpii> use gparted from the livecd
<pepperjack> Throw_Laptop_At_: i would not trust it to work well with ext3 or 4
<surja> pepperjack: I haven't sudo'd at all
<mib_93tuonrp> piet
<andrew_> hi can i get flock yet?
<brandonban6> Throw_Laptop_At_, that is a scary thought, clone your ubuntu system, resize, format, re-image.
<carpii> Throw_Laptop_At_, have you tried putting a ubuntu image onto usb via unetbootin ?
<genii> Throw_Laptop_At_: Since Windows doesn't know how to read ext2/3/4 filesystems without special drivers, any data on the partition will be lost
<dayo> andrew_: flock is bloatedFirefox
<pepperjack> Throw_Laptop_At_: i second unetbootin very slick tool available for windows as well
<surja> dayo: the NetworManager applet keeps showing a little cross mark even after I reboot
<mib_93tuonrp> piet, i think my internet has broken again
<Kalmi>  Throw_Laptop_At +1
<andrew_> nah well i think right but i love my twitter so i wanna get it
<mrkaps> andrew_: how about NOT using a regitered nick
<andrew_> it ha sall the media plug ins
<mrkaps> registered even
<andrew_> i do
<dayo> surja: what do u see when u leftClick the NM?
<surja> how can I check which brand lan card it is?
<Throw_Laptop_At_> genii: So since this is fresh install of Ubuntu i could change my current 2gb partiton of linux and merge it with the 15 gb of un allocated space
<mrkaps> andrew_: out of courtesy, ill give you a few seconds to change your nick
<erUSUL> surja: lspci | grep -i net
<Piet> mib_93tuonrp: :-/
<Throw_Laptop_At_> then could i specify ubuntu to install on that new disk area?
<genii> Throw_Laptop_At_: Yup, so long as you don't care what's on it before you install to it
<mib_93tuonrp> I JEST
<Piet> mib_93tuonrp: pastebin the log file if you want me to verify it.
<Throw_Laptop_At_> or should i just wait until tomorrow, and go and get a blank cd
<andrew_> why?
<andrew_>  it registered
<mrkaps> fine, be a dick
<kebomix> hello , my bluetooth send and browse phone , but it don't receive  , phones says "Sending Failed"  while sending to my laptop
<mib_93tuonrp> sorry piet, just having a joke :P
<genii> !language | mrkaps / andrew_
<ubottu> mrkaps / andrew_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<oobbon> How do I mount an SDcard that i just plugged into my box?
<oobbon> A flash drive sdcard
<Kalmi> kebomix, what kind of phone is it?
<Piet> mib_93tuonrp: i dont know what JEST is
<elu> any ideas on messed up screen during installation froma live cd? safe graphics works Can i force a refresh rate?
<grea8> how to configure wireless in ubuntu?
<elu> safe graphics doesnt work sorry
<mib_93tuonrp> it just means i joke
<andrew_> Piet: 'in jest' would mean, 'in a joking manner'
<surja> dayo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172523/ ... see there are two controllers being shown
<kebomix> kalmi :  any phone , i tried alot , Nokia n95 , Nokia n80 ,all phone dont send
<mib_93tuonrp> piet, i sorted out the package manager ;)
<oobbon> How do I mount an SDcard that i just plugged into my box?
<mib_93tuonrp> everything is working
<Piet> andrew_: ah, thanks :)
<Slart> oobbon: usually they are mounted automatically
<Cryptic_Donkey> !wireless | elu
<ubottu> elu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<grea8> how to configure wireless in ubuntu?
<dayo> surja: the first one's your wifi
<oobbon> Slart, im at the command line
<dayo> surja: second one's your wired
<surja> dayo: can i post a screenshot anywhere to show it to you?
<Piet> mib_93tuonrp: everything but or everything including internet access?
<oobbon> not using a Windows terminal
<mib_93tuonrp> everything including my internet
<dayo> surja: sure
<surja> dayo: you can see the menu then
<grea8> how to configure wireless in ubuntu?
<oobbon> How do I view the contents of my sd card that was mounted?
<mib_93tuonrp> grea8 whats the problem youre having?
<oobbon> im at the terminal
<surja> dayo: how do I send the screenshot to you?
<Piet> mib_93tuonrp: so this was false alert, i guess
<Slart> oobbon: hmm.. not sure if automounting is a gnome thing.. or a udev thing..  you can check in the syslog what device it's available as..
<dayo> surja: try http://imgur.com/
<surja> ok
<ryan_> i love my asus eee
<mib_93tuonrp> piet, just been installing some apps etc
<Slart> oobbon: the syslog will tell you if automounting failed for some reason too
<mib_93tuonrp> ryan_ you got netbook remix installed?
<Piet> mib_93tuonrp: i'D still be interested in looking at the log, even if it does work, so i'll know what it looks like when it works for you
<ryan_> yes i do
<oobbon> Slart lsusb says its Dev 04
<ryan_> just installed yesterday
<mib_93tuonrp> ok piet, ill do it a bit later on
<elu> hmm wireless is not what i need. Installation problems in respect to garbled tiled screens..
<grea8> <mib_93tuonrp:r u there?
<ForgeAus> wow scubuntu, science ubuntu, thats a distro I hadn't heard of til now! ... itneresting
<Piet> mib_93tuonrp: alright, thanks
<mib_93tuonrp> yes grea8
<Slart> oobbon: I don't think you can mount stuff using the info from lsusb
<erUSUL> Slart: i can tell that is responsability of hal (hald etc)
<grea8> <mib_93tuonrp:i have inbuilt wireless in my system i want to use it in ubuntu
<erUSUL> Slart: i'm having problems with it as of late ;P
<Slart> erUSUL: so usb sticks, external drives and such should automount even if you're running ubuntu server?
<ryan_> wireless can be a pain
<grea8> <mib_93tuonrp:i want to share my frnds laptop(having ubuntu ) with mine
<mib_93tuonrp> i cant really help with trhat
<oobbon> slar i got it thanks
<mib_93tuonrp> sorry
<oobbon> it was /dev/sdb
<mib_93tuonrp> piet can we chat in the empty chat again?
<erUSUL> Slart: i dunno steps to cure the simptons i see... make sure hald is running ( sudo /etc/init.d/hald restart) then force mount ( gnome-mount /dev/sdxx ) repeat the two steps if neccesary
<genii> oobbon: First find what /dev/sdX or so it gave the card. If you:   dmesg|tail       after inserting it, should say there. Also you can find this usually from result of: sudo fdisk -l    (and look for correct size drive). You ned to make a dir to mount it to. So something like: sudo mkdir /media/somename           Then a mount command similar to:   sudo mount /dev/sdz1 /media/somename                  If the devicename is sdz and it has 1 partition for ins
<genii>  If not native linux fileystem, you may need to specify type with the -t <fstype> option (eg:  -t ntfs   or -t vfat     etc,etc)
<Slart> erUSUL: thanks
<elu> is ther a way to alter levi ccd boot options for screen refresh rates?
<elu> i forced resolution but that didnt work
<elu> i still get tiled garbled screen out put int he install page
<elu> live cd even
<jess> hello
<neurobuntu> elu have you tried the alternate install cd
<dayo> !welcome | jess
<ubottu> jess: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<elu> neurobuntu: no i havent
<mib_93tuonrp> are there any cool apps for netbook remix?
<neurobuntu> elu, try that....
<IndyGunFreak> mib_93tuonrp: same ones there are for the regular releases..
<matrix_> how can i watch videos on vimeo.com i can watch videos on youtube.com but in vimeo.com i can not play videos
<god__> ok i've got a problem with my wireless being limited to 1mb/s.  i've found a quick fix that works but i have to run it everytime i boot up.  there's a long term fix but i don';t have one of the folders it says.  it says i've got to add this "pre-up iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M" to the /etc/network/interfaces then run a command in the terminal.. the problem is i don't appear to have a NETWORK folder
<surja> dayo: sorry I can't take a screenshot with the NM clicked
<elu> ok will do thanks neurobuntu
<surja> dayo: when I left click the NM, the menu pops up and the Wired Network and Wireless Networks are grayed out
<surja> they are inactive and I can'r click them
<surja> can't*
<dayo> surja: well, really don't know what to do. i can't figure out how they'd be greyed out and u still get a connection :-(
<matrix_> how can i watch videos on vimeo.com i can watch videos on youtube.com but in vimeo.com i can not play videos
<ubuntu> Could someone share with me their /etc/crypttab and /etc/initramfs-tools/modules files if you're running lvm over luks?  I installed on an existing system, but I can't get it to boot.
<Slart> god__: mm.. no /etc/network folder.. that would be odd.. are you running jaunty?
<yuri20_> Can anybody tell mi how can I connect to the biggest polish channel of irc ?
<god__> slart i'm running xubuntu
<surja> dayo: i remember it did work perfectly in 8.04
<yuri20_> Sorry but I am a new user of Ubuntu
<erUSUL> yuri20_: is the channel on the freenode network ? what's the channel name ?
<dayo> surja: well, i hear about a lot of stuff that worked in 8.04/.10 not working in 9.04 now. which is why i stick with hardy and ibex. hardy on my servers and desktops. ibex on my laptop.
<yuri20_> I don't know but i want to connect to the BIGGEST channel
<cesarcc21> hola alguien español
<erUSUL> !es | cesarcc21
<Slart> god__: can you pastebin an output of "ls /etc"? you can use pastebinit and then run "ls /etc | pastebinit"
<ubottu> cesarcc21: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yuri20_> You know them ?
<vishal> hi
<erUSUL> yuri20_: no
<erUSUL> !pl | yuri20_
<ubottu> yuri20_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Fishscene> Is anyone having trouble with the NVIDIA drivers for Ubuntu 8.10 / 9.04?
<surja> dayo: well this is out of context, but I think it's safer to just stick with 8.10 or 8.04
<cesarcc21> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<Buttons840> Anyone know how I can stop add/remove programs from writing to the sources.list file?  I've been testing the use of local repositories, but every time I attempt to use add/remove it adds a line into the sources.list file.  I have set the permissions of that file so that root and all others have read only access, but add/remove can still add a line (something I can't even do as root at present)?
<yuri20_> That's it
<Slart> Fishscene: works for me
<Fishscene> Slart: What graphics card do you have?
<yuri20_> Bye and sorry for problems :D
<Slart> Fishscene: 8800 gtx
<dayo> surja: i agree
<matrix_> how can i watch videos on vimeo.com i can watch videos on youtube.com but in vimeo.com i can not play videos
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  why cant you do it as root? its just a regular file.. The add/remove tool - is rather.. pathic in ways.. You may want to start using synaptic.
<Fishscene> Slart: I have an 8800 GTS. (2 of them). Whenever I install the restricted drivers (from Ubuntu or from the website), GDM can't start. =(
<mrpockets> OH HEY!!!!11one
<surja> dayo: thanks for your time.. I guess I'll keep looking then :)
<carpii> yeah add/remove programs is pretty duff.
<Dr_Willis> Fishscene:  hmm.. my 8800gtsXXX works :) I just got the 1 however.
<carpii> I wish theyd just launch synaptic or adept
<mrpockets> dude so i upgraded the other day
<mrpockets> whats cool about 910?
<Slart> Fishscene: have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. if it fails there should be an error in there
<dayo> surja: hey, u're welcome. sorry i wasn't much of help.
<mrpockets> Somebody WOW me!
 * dayo WOWS mrpockets 
<Fishscene> I'll take note of that as my machine is a 10 minute drive away from me =(
<Dr_Willis> mrpockets:  it cured my dogs cancer.
<Fishscene> Is there anything else I should look for to help nail this down?
<Slart> mrpockets: why noy ask in #ubuntu+1.. that is the official channel for 9.10
<Buttons840> Dr_Willis, I can't do it because I've set read only permissions, even for root.  (I can change the permission and then make changes if I want.)  The thing that is interesting, is that add/remove can make changes even when the permission is read only for both root and all others.
<surja> dayo: no probs :) take care ok... its midnight here in India and I do have to log off now. Bye for now :)
<matrix_> how can i watch videos on vimeo.com i can watch videos on youtube.com but in vimeo.com i can not play videos
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  hmm ive never notice read only affecting root...
<w1ll> How do you change the port X listens to from 6000 to some other port?
<dayo> surja: bye. take care :-)
<Buttons840> Dr_Willis, well, maybe I'm not understanding.  I have set read only for root in permissions, does that actually do anything?  When I open the file in gedit as root, I cannot save the changes, so long as it's set as read only.
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  even vi can write to a read only file with the right options
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  it can be overridden by the right stuff. :) I just made a read only file, and i could edit it with vi If i used :!w  to force the write
<DaveJ1337> Does Best Buy sell motherboards?
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  so you CAN alter the file with the right tools even if its read only
<Buttons840> Dr_Willis, so am I to understand that permissions have no influence on root?
<Dr_Willis> DaveJ1337:  not that ive seen.
<DaveJ1337> lame...
<DaveJ1337> newegg it is...
<DaveJ1337> thanks
<ryan_> possibly, not good ones if they do
<ryan_> i hate best buy
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  its   somewhat inforced. :) so its not 'no influence'
<Dr_Willis> I wouldent buy much from BB - unless its on sale
<Buttons840> Dr_Willis, also, how can I protect a file?  Can Vi overwrite protected files even without the root password?
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  if you use vi as root.. yes it can.
<MrPunkin> Hey guys. New to ubuntu for anything. Been on CentOS as a server ENV for a few years but trying a ubuntu server. Quick Q. Never done apt-get stuff before. I'm getting this error "NO_PUBKEY 5F850D830090DAAD" when trying to add a custom repository to the sources.list.d/other.sources.list file I made.
<Buttons840> Dr_Willis, root > permissions.   ;)
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  you may want to use synaptic and set the repositories. and see if it still adds the line. WHAT line is the thing adding anyway?
<Hiemanshu> Hello everyone
<erUSUL> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<erUSUL> !aptkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptkey
<Buttons840> Dr_Willis, it adds deb http://archive.ubuntu.com//  blah blah whatever
<Dr_Willis> There is also some Unmutiable? flag to make somthing even more write protedvcted..
 * erUSUL never remembers that factoid...
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  and why is that an issue?
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<erUSUL> !gpgerr > MrPunkin
<sebsebseb> MrPunkin: security message I think
<ubottu> MrPunkin, please see my private message
<CiPHER_> Piet:Posting log in a few,I did what you said and restarted and nothing fixed and now running in low graphics
<crypt_help> Could someone share with me their /etc/crypttab and /etc/initramfs-tools/modules files if you're running lvm over luks?  I installed on an existing system, but I can't get it to boot.
<Buttons840> Dr_Willis, I'm trying to test an local repository, and I don't want it to look to the online repos.
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  you could edit the hosts file so that  address points to the local machine
<CiPHER_> This is Joe
<sebsebseb> MrPunkin: to tell you your not adding from a trusted source,  I think
<judget_> Does anyone know if with jaunty the xorg.conf is still used?
<Hiemanshu> judget_, yes it
<judget_> Just upgraded and I have a small display issue
<synt4x> once again, is there a way to revert to the old touchpad scroll style?? I really don't like the two finger scroll
<MrPunkin> sebsebseb: but will my apt-get install work after that, or is it an error that will stop that?
<Buttons840> Dr_Willis, I have sources.list set up pointing to local repos on the hdd.
<Hiemanshu> judget_, what is wrong
<judget_> ok thanks one display on my laptop is 16:9 1200x800 and the external one is 1024x768
<judget_> with Intrepid I was able to fill both displays
<judget_> using the intel driver
<gianluca> !it
<jake77> Ciao a tutti <-=® Project v3 ®=->
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<judget_> with jaunty the laptop display is 4:3 with black on left and right
<sebsebseb> MrPunkin: you can ignore security warning, but   it's a good idea that your only adding repos from a trusted source
<Buttons840> Dr_Willis, I'll just use synaptic, it doesn't have any problems.  I just wanted to know more about permissions, and you helped me.  Thanks.
<Hiemanshu> judget_, you need to probably reconfigure the file
<MrPunkin> sebsebseb: I added a source for the package I need to install per the packages site. I trust that enough personally.
<judget_> I tried changing the xorg conf to have 1200x800  but it does not seem to do that
<macman_> guys
<judget_> I can pastebin my xorg if u like
<macman_> if i delete the extended partition from ubuntu will that effect anything ?
<Hiemanshu> judget_, yes please do so
<snuxoll> holy crap, our health insurance's website is amazing
<judget_> ok hold on a sec
<Hiemanshu> macman_, whats on the partion?
<sebsebseb> MrPunkin: which site?
<Hiemanshu> macman_, gives me the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> judget_ sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  there is some apt-cache proxy tool that allows you the best of both. :) it caches what gets downloaded.. and grabs stuff as needed from the internet
<MrPunkin> http://modrails.com
<Hiemanshu> !pastebin ! macman_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Buttons840> Dr_Willis, yes, I am using apt-proxy currently.
<MrPunkin> suggests adding the apt.brightbox.net repo for their package they have for Passenger
<sebsebseb> MrPunkin: sounds like some  site I never heard of,  i'll have a little look
<Hiemanshu> !pastebin | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<judget_> Jack Sparrow ???
<Hiemanshu> !pastebin | judget_
<ubottu> judget_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<modderx> what virtualzation program between vmware workstation and virtualbox do you guys recommend?
<Hiemanshu> modderx, depends
<judget_> ok i have used pastebin but not that bway before
<Hiemanshu> modderx, i would recommend VMWare if you can afford it
<macman_> Hiemanshu: hold on
<modderx> I have install virtualbox but i can't get it to 1900x1200 resolution or recognize my usb thumb drives which sucks
<Buttons840> modderx, virtualbox has worked very smooth for me, simple and does everything i want
<Murre> Does anyone has Starcraft running on their linux-computer via Wine?
<Hiemanshu> modderx, you need to set it up right
<macman_> why do you need fdisk ? its the normal ubuntu install .. primary / Extended and swap
<Jack_Sparrow> modderx I think you need vbox from online to get usb
<judget_> here is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/m2c806c4a
<Hiemanshu> macman_, i need to know whats where
<Buttons840> modderx, you can mount your usb as a shared folder
<Hiemanshu> judget_, give me a sec
<modderx> I did install it from virtualbox website
<macman_> Hiemanshu: http://pastie.org/478289
<CiPHER_> Piet:http://pastebin.com/m1972acce
<modderx> I tried that but then do not show up in the guest?
<sebsebseb> MrPunkin: if you trust the site, then I guess it will be ok
<modderx> were should i look for shared folders/
<judget_> take your time i greatly appreciate the assistance
<sebsebseb> MrPunkin: and you can add security keys to repos
<Buttons840> modderx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders this helped me a lot
<Hiemanshu> judget_, pretty incomplete
<judget_> hmmm
<modderx> Ok ill try that thanks Buttons840
<judget_> well that seemed to work fine with Intrepid
<Hiemanshu> macman_, its got swap so you can delete it
<Hiemanshu> macman_, how much ram on the comp?
<Hiemanshu> judget_, wait
<judget_> ok
<Buttons840> modderx, also, be sure you have the additions installed.  Do you?
<Buttons840> modderx, once that is done it should automatically allow higher resolutions.
<macman_> Hiemanshu: 2gb of ram
<Hiemanshu> yes you can delete it
<Hiemanshu> then
<macman_> Hiemanshu: so nothing will mess up right ?
<Hiemanshu> no
<patrick> hi
<macman_> Hiemanshu: why do i have extended anyway
<Hiemanshu> judget_, run this : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<CiPHER_> Can someone help me my mouse problem please,it roams and clicks randomly every now and then here is my pastebin log
<Hiemanshu> macman_, you can have only 4 primary partition
<CiPHER_> http://pastebin.com/m1972acce
<patrick> resolution problems eh
<cn> hello, i am new with ubuntu (jaunty). My system is running nearly perfect except of hdmi audio. I googled and it seems i can fix the problem with updating pulseaudio from 0.9.14 to 0.9.15. but i cant find this update. Is there an easy/secure way to update it?
<Hiemanshu> and to add more than you need to have extended
<Buttons840> Is there away to download the ubuntu docs at help.ubuntu.com ?
<judget_> ok i know that command but will it allow me to still have a big desktop?
<Hiemanshu> that will configure it right for you
<patrick> try synaptic
<Hiemanshu> be sure to have both connected
<Fishscene> CiPHER_: are you sure your mouse itself is working correctly?
<CiPHER_> Fishscene: I just wiped off XP where it was wroking correctly so yes
<Fishscene> ohok
<patrick> does everybody here is windows haters?
<macman_> Hiemanshu: im going to add more primary paritions
<sebsebseb> patrick: no
<Hiemanshu> macman_, you havent got any space to add them
<Slart> patrick: nope
<Hiemanshu> macman_, in extended only about 4g space is there
<gpled> has anyone notice firefox goes into random sleep mode, with 9.04?
<judget_> I ran the reconfigure let me reboot and ill be right back
<ryan_> no, i love windows 7 :)
<Hiemanshu> apprxo
<ror> I love windows 2000
<CiPHER_> Fishscene:It opens up random files and programs,jumps side to side and clicks,very strange bug. Never seen anything like it,lol
<sebsebseb> Vista is ok!
<patrick> windows is not free though
<Hiemanshu> Windows 7 is superb
<thiebaude> hi sebsebseb
<ryan_> windows 7 is free as of now
<Hiemanshu> patrick, win 7 RC is though
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CiPHER_> Windows is good if you dont want to put in the extra work to make a better OS in my opinion :)
<ryan_> most people pirate windows anyway
<ryan_> so its free
<patrick> lol
<thiebaude> it just works
<sebsebseb> !piracy |  ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Hiemanshu> ryan_, free is better than pirated
<ryan_> oops
<ryan_> sorry
<patrick> yeah right!
<wildc4rd__> looking for help saving xorg.conf, using nvidia drivers from Gnome
<patrick> i have to use windows because almost everybody use it
<Fishscene> Have you tried unplugging/replugging it? or is it a wireless mouse?
<Hiemanshu> wildc4rd__, whats wrong?
<patrick> i must comply
<thiebaude> !wubi
<erUSUL> !ot | patrick
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ubottu> patrick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<patrick> and the hames i like the most is in windows
<patrick> *games
<ryan_> i think windows 7 will be a great OS
<BlueMe> Hello, can you help me with evolution? In calendar i can't select a hour while creating an new appointment and it results in no appointment created :( I tryed also Korganizer but I can't select my language...it's a bit buggy. I have ubuntu 9.04
<chetnick> anybody running 9.04 on tablet-pc or something like that?
<Hiemanshu> patrick, thats not a reason to drink because everyone does
<sebsebseb> !ot |  ryan_
<judget_> judget_ is back with mirrored screens
<ubottu> ryan_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<macman_> Hiemanshu: i have lots of room
<chetnick> ryan_: It will be better than Vista
<Hiemanshu> judget_, works?
<ryan_> sebsebseb: thanks
<Hiemanshu> macman_, but the ubuntu partition is too big
<ror> get the hint guys, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Please stop. This is the UBUNTU support channel.  It is not a discussion channel. It is not a windows channel.
<macman_> Hiemanshu: i can resize it :P
<Hiemanshu> macman_, resize it using Live CD
<patrick> wow really enjoying this
<macman_> Hiemanshu: gparted
<Hiemanshu> macman_, yes
<Akos_Beginner> hi
<Akos_Beginner> TEll me please, how can I save Internet Radio music to mp3? Like xmplay, but AFAIK that is only for Windows..
<thiebaude> please ppl ubuntu questions
<macman_> yes i know .. thanks anyway
<CiPHER_> Can someone take a look at my log and suggest what I may do to try to fix my mouse problem please?
<Akos_Beginner> Tommorrow I will travel a lot and it is boring without music...
<Hiemanshu> macman_, no problem
<wildc4rd__> Hiemanshu, it won't save the resolution settings, says 'unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Dr_Willis> Akos_Beginner:  'streamripper' tool can do that. or tunapie, or streamtuner perhaps
<Hiemanshu> wildc4rd__, how are you installing the drivers?
<ryan_> ot! | Akos_Beginner
<wildc4rd__> just through X
<alberto_> hi
<Hiemanshu> 3
<wildc4rd__> , the nvidia X Server Settings
<Hiemanshu> wildc4rd__, do an sudo apt-get nvidia
<Hiemanshu> wildc4rd__, you have the drivers?
<wildc4rd__> yes
<patrick> is ATI catalyst free?
<Hiemanshu> wildc4rd__, and how does the server settings run with root permissions?
<Hiemanshu> i mean does it run with root
<Hiemanshu> permissions
<LZ> Hello guys . May I have some help please ?
<linuzo> I am using Ubuntu Server for my server and I have a n00b question. I been looking around on google and i'm kinda embarrased to ask. But how do I get the users to be able to tab something in terminal for auto-complete and see the directories in colors like root. It use to be auto with CentOS.
<Hiemanshu> LZ, yes
<patrick> sure
<wildc4rd__> it dosen't, I think that may be the issue
<ryan_> AASK
<Hiemanshu> wildc4rd__, yes that is the issues
<Hiemanshu> issue
<sebsebseb> LZ: sure just ask, what would you like help with?
<Hiemanshu> wildc4rd__, only run can access /etc/X!!
<jim__> linuzo: aptitude install bash-completion
<Hiemanshu> X11
<linuzo> thanks jim
<etienne_> EtieMug
<CiPHER_> Shouldnt I have a device option for my mouse in xorg.conf?
<etienne_> etienne_
<eddie_grey> alguem ai sabe se em um Celeron 2.2  1gb de ram Video: ati 330M roda susse o KDE 4?
<eddie_grey> no ubuntu 9.04
<LZ> I got a bug on skype : there's a delay between the moment I speak and my contact ears it, and it enlarges with time. I don't understand at all.
<ryan_> eddie, what
<Hiemanshu> !i18
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i18
<wildc4rd__> mmm, so why do nvidia include a nice little settings window then I wonder, lol
<LZ> And it's near to 0 at the beginning.
<sebsebseb> !english |  eddie_grey
<ubottu> eddie_grey: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kukulkan> Hello World!
<LZ> hey :)
<linuzo> Jim, would I need to reboot the server for it to take effect? or just logout and in again?
<kukulkan> forum.ubuntu.ru not work?
<jim__> linuzo: the latter
<Squideshi> Am I correct in understanding that, out of ATI, Intel nVidia, only Intel provides a fully open source graphics driver?
<Fran-X> hello
<sebsebseb> kukulkan: maybe you should ask in  #ubuntu-ru
<wildc4rd__> ok, that being the case, how do I add a second monitor to X
<eddie_grey> ok sorry
<patrick> why g++ produces very large executable in windows
<Hiemanshu> wildc4rd__, you need to connect both and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<kukulkan> sebsebseb - thnx!!
<sebsebseb> patrick: this is not Windows support try ##windows
<Hiemanshu> !ot | patrick
<kaw> does ubuntu have a kickstart like in RHEL?
<ubottu> patrick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Hiemanshu> kaw, what kind of kickstart
<thiebaude> !kickstart
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<eddie_grey> my computer is a celeron 2.2 1gb ram video card ati onboard 330m,
<CiPHER_> Should I have a device option/configuration for my mouse in xorg.conf?
<eddie_grey> is compatible for KDE 4?
<PC-Ente> abend
<Hiemanshu> eddie_grey, yes it will work
<Fran-X> anyone know how to add in rhythmbox the similar artists function?
<Hiemanshu> !kde | eddie_grey
<ubottu> eddie_grey: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<kaw> being able to aoutmate system config without hands on
<Hiemanshu> !kde4 | eddie_grey
<ubottu> eddie_grey: KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<Fran-X> in the official site appear but is too old
<sebsebseb> Fran-X: no, but Banshee does it, or is that the last.fm plugin
<sebsebseb> Fran-X: probably just Banshee
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Is there a way to print what you are going to record in an audio CD? like a list of tracks.
<prlancas> I am having trouble with the network manager applet it does not see my wlan0 although I can manually connect with it. Anyone know how I can debug this?
<koder> hello
<LZ> hey
<koder> anyone here?
<sebsebseb> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Fran-X> sebsebseb, i know about banshee but i use rhythmbox because banshee does not remember the last song i displayed when i restart him
<sebsebseb> koder: no
<koder> k
<koder> sorry
<nmvictor>  koder: hi,
<koder> been years since i
<koder> have been on irc
<sebsebseb> koder: 1573 or so people here
<Fran-X> sebastien, thank you anyway
<eddie_grey> does he have a good performance on my computer?
<koder> k
<koder> i see
<koder> popular room then
<koder> i don
<LZ> So, has anyone any idea why skype creates a huge delay between the moment I speak and the others ear me, but not when they speak ? I can't get it :D
<FloodBot2> koder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> koder: welcome
<dkerschner> How can I prevent a user from editing a menus? I'm trying to build a more or less public computers
<sebsebseb> koder: yes, but it's not a chat room
<black_messiah> Hey guys I just found a bug in rm
<black_messiah> in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !support
<koder> í dont know this client either
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<koder> but ok
<black_messiah> it is possible to wipe out root
<ryan_> i am root
<prlancas> Sorry I should probably have satrted with hi :-) it is my first real time using irc
<black_messiah> with a very simple command without warning - rm -rf /
<black_messiah> where can I report this bug
<sebsebseb> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<koder> QUESTION: Is it a good idea to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 yet?
<Jordan_U> LZ: How can you tell that their isn't a delay in what you are hearing from them?
<LZ> hey prlancas. first time here also :D
<sebsebseb> !ops |  black_messiah
<ubottu> black_messiah: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<agentc0re|work> FYI, black_messiah is a lame troll and should be banned.  He can't even troll right.  He just left #slackware because he couldn't even troll our room properly.
<Squideshi> I have a restricted driver enabled for a broadcom wireless chipset, and I need to upgrade the Linux kernel; however, it is my understanding that I will lose the ability to use restricted drivers if I do so. Is this correct, and is there any way to work around it?
<LZ> They're a delay, but really small, a normal lag on the internet. They ear me like 30s after the moment I began to speak.
<sebsebseb> maybe I am mistaken though,   that's the remove / command isn't it?
<dkerschner> How can I prevent a user from editing a menus? I'm trying to build a more or less public computer and I don't want them messing with the menus
<dkerschner> gnome menus that is
<karol> Guys why isn`t my Amarok 2 playing mp3`s ?
<Jordan_U> black_messiah: It actually won't work with that command ( still do NOT try it ) and you can't prevent every command that could destroy the system
<JohnnyBGoode> hello, can anyone help me with sound? i have 0 sound :(
<DBO> Jordan_U, he was just trolling, hes gone
<niklas_> I need a tip on versioning: I have added some extra patches to wine-1.1.21~winehq0~ubuntu~9.04-0ubuntu1 - how to call my version?
<ellar> karol, is he the only one not playing?
<karol> yes
<ThJ> I'm trying to make connection tracking work for FTP on my Ubuntu NAT, but the Windows XP command line client refuses to work. What am I doing wrong? I loaded the ip_conntrack_ftp module and tried this iptables rule that's supposed to activate a "helper" and it doesn't work. What gives?
<koder> QUESTION: Is it a good idea to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 yet?
<Jordan_U> niklas_: Do you want it to be superceded by the next ubuntu update?
<sebsebseb> koder: depends
<niklas_> Jordan_U: yes
<sebsebseb> koder: depends on  the computer you have and to some extent what kind of user you are
<ThJ> My Linksys router, which is Linux based too, seems to have no problem with it... But due to using a mobile broadband connection I'm forced to use my EeePC as a router instead.
<Squideshi> Is there an IRC channel for kernel or restricted driver questions?
<sebsebseb> koder: 8.10 is still good
<koder> The computer is a pretty recent laptop (core2duo + 2GB + Nvidia)
<Jordan_U> niklas_: Then change ubuntu1 to ubuntu2~1 and I believe that will be superceded by ubuntu2
<koder> I am an experienced user
<sebsebseb> koder: check out the release notes then  make your mind up if you want to upgrade or not
<niklas_> koder: not if you need Amarok's transfer-to-portable-music-player feature or have an old nVidia graphics card
<sebsebseb> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<koder> niklas: i dont need that no
<sebsebseb> niklas_: or Intel graphics card
<niklas_> sebsebseb: well, right, from what I've read
<porch64> good afternoon....anyone available to help out a brand spanking new user of ubuntu and a little networking problem?  Not looking to share files, just get on the internet
<surja> dayo: just wanted to let you know that I tried wicd instead of nm and it is working and shows the Wired connection
<koder> sebsebseb: I have read the release notes. Nothing wrong with that, but my brother had to reinstall after upgrading!
<sebsebseb> koder: if your experienced you might want to try out the  Ext4 file system, but still some issues  that are mentioned in the release notes
<koder> sebsebseb: I have been told that ext4 sucks  :)
<Piet> CiPHER_: been on the phone, let me check what your pastebin
<niklas_> Jordan_U: and how would I have to name it to not be superceeded?
<kindofabuzz> what is the proper way to downgrade a vid card in jaunty? just deactivate the drivers then install new one and activate drivers for it?
<thiebaude> koder: i used it and nothing was wrong with it
<build_> Hello, is there a safe way to change the default gcc version from 4.3 to 4.2?
<karol> Guys my Totem is playing all well but Amarok doesn`t any ideas please?
<whileimhere> Hi. I own a copy a Windows Pro. I have a laptop with 1 gig ram and Ubuntu 9.04 installed. I do not want to re-install everything. I would like to know if I can install Windows using visualization or no?
<koder> thiebaude: i will give it a try on my next pc. I would like to upgrade now without having to change the fs
<sebsebseb> whileimhere: you said windows for both things
<Buttons840> how do i paste large sections of text again?
<CiPHER_> Piet:Is that the log you were looking for that I sent you?
<thiebaude> koder: i cant use ext4 now because im using wubi
<koder> whileimhere: you can use vmplayer or virtualbox or so
<sebsebseb> whileimhere: Windows can run inside  Ubuntu in a virtual machine, but won't be any good for say 3D Windows gaming.    Ubuntu inside Windows in a virtual machine is ok for trying,  but  setting up a proper  dual boot set up isn't that difficult.
<niklas_> whileimhere: VirtualBox is really great
<whileimhere> sebsebseb yes I was pointing out that I am a legal owner of a copy of Windows Pro so there would be no license issue with me using it.
<kindofabuzz> whileimhere, just throw the windows cd away =)
<sthwaites> Hello guys.  Does anyone here have an Ubuntu One account they can use to invite me into the Beta with??
<sebsebseb> whileimhere: depends on what  type of  XP Pro you got, some  of them are only made  for the psyical hardware
<porter1> sebsebseb, opengl aint too bad. And if you can get WineD3D, a lot of games should work...
<Pici> !ot | sthwaites
<ubottu> sthwaites: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<whileimhere> sebsebseb I just want to have it installed so that if I have to use it while studing for my networking certs I have it at home.
<sebsebseb> porter1: what's that???
<Buttons840> rules
<karol> Anyone having problems with sound in Amarok?
<toomai_CH> hello all
<DShepherd> UUID=7f0a867c-1490-42d3-9d8d-1e60c04b6ed0 none swap sw 0 0 -- what does the 'sw' mean and do?
<sebsebseb> whileimhere: it's not a special lap top version?  if so that might not work in a virtual machine, but you could try inside Windows first
<toomai_CH> can someone name me a good programm to rip my music CDs into mp3 (want to use them on my ipod)
<porter1> porter1, WineD3D is basically replacing the directx libraries in win32 with the wine equivalents so that everything is generated as OpenGL, which VBox can accelerate
<porch64> anyone help me out with a networking problem? trying to hook my ubuntu machien up to the net
<whileimhere> It is just a version I bought at Best Buy a few years ago.
<sebsebseb> whileimhere: how much RAM do you have?
<whileimhere> 1 gig
<Jordan_U> niklas_: It depends on when you want it to be superceded and when not, if you want it never ( even on distribution upgrades ) superceded change the major version ( 1.1.21 ) to something large like 999 and there will never be a major version larger than that, but you probably don't want to go that far
<sthwaites> Pici: Gotcha... new to IRC
<niklas_> toomai_CH: I use soundKonverter
<sebsebseb> whileimhere: yep  XP Pro  inside  Ubuntu in a Virtualbox VM will work with that
<porter1> sebsebseb, WineD3D is basically replacing the directx libraries in win32 with the wine equivalents so that everything is generated as OpenGL, which VBox can accelerate
<Berto> Hi, i'm doing some php and need to find nusoap.php - anyone know where that is?  would probably come from the php-soap module
<karol> GUYS whats the best mp3 player in Ubuntu?
<Pici> !best | karol
<ubottu> karol: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<whileimhere> sebsebseb I do not plan to actully use it for anything much.
<sebsebseb> whileimhere: what do you plan to use it for?
<whileimhere> sebsebseb when I go study for my networking exams they give windows examples to study from.
<judget__> MY screens are working correctly now thanks
<sebsebseb> porter1: oh right i'll check that out when I clean installed Ubuntu,   something I been wanting to do a few weeks now, but not done yet.  since in  no rush etc
<Jordan_U> niklas_: If you want it to be superceded when a new upstream version of wine comes out but not when there is just a new debian patch to the same major version of wine then increment the major version by one and add ~1 like you did before
<whileimhere> sebsebseb What package do I need to install?
<sebsebseb> whileimhere: are you in Ubuntu now?
<whileimhere> I am in Ubuntu now.
<kaw> sorry I stepped away, I wanted to know if there is a kickstart that sets things up automatically at install that can be modified
<niklas_> Jordan_U: OK, can I also use ~myspecialfeature instead of ~1 ?
<porter1> sebsebseb, it doesn't work with Win 7 though. so I'm guessing XP is prbably the best to use it on
<sebsebseb> porter1: I  knew  Codeweavers  Games  were doing something like that
<thiebaude> !kickstart
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<niklas_> Jordan_U: so that you can see what it does
<porter1> Yeah it'ts the same method Parallels uses for their VM
<sebsebseb> porter1: what does not work with Win7?  also that's only a release candidate  or the beta if you got it earlier on.  those stop working after  a certain amount of time
<porter1> (Actually the Wine team was upset about it)
<judget__> Here is the very simple xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m4eb3a990
<sebsebseb> porter1: I think   can virtual machine  Win7    inside Ubuntu in  Virtualbox on  1GB RAM as well
<karol> my amarok 2 doesnt play sound anyone any ideas?
<PTR__> Hi! I have an old laptop(800mhz, 512mb ram, 14gb hdd). WinXP is really SLOW, would Ubuntu be a good option? Could this computer do as a surf computer?
<judget__> Jack Sparrow thankyou
<sebsebseb> PTR__: Ubuntu will work alright on that yeah
<kindofabuzz> PTR__, yes, put Xubuntu on it
<porch64> can anyone point me in the right direction for getting my ubuntu machine hooked up to the internet through a router?
<thiebaude> PTR__: i have 512mb of ram
 * PTR__ is considering leaving Windows ;)
<niklas_> karol: doesn't it play sounds at all or not just MP3?
<porter1> sebsebseb, yeah I was just seeing if it would run Aero at all, which it appeared it couln't
<Dr_Willis> PTR__:  that may be a tad sluggish under ubuntu. You may want to try some of the Ultra-light linux distros.
<PTR__> I Ubuntu a good choice for a linux newbie?
<sebsebseb> PTR__: people recommend  Xubuntu for older hardware, but with 512MB RAM,  standard Ubuntu should be rather fine
<PTR__> Dr_Willis: okey, such as?
<Buttons840> anyone have an opinion of ubuntu ultimate 1.9?
<judget__> Also thankyou Hiemanshu
<kindofabuzz> Buttons840, never heard of it
<niklas_> PTR__: yes, in my opinion it is the best choice for linux newbies
<sebsebseb> PTR__: if you need Windows for something though with 512MB, you probably can't  virtual machine Windows that well
<ExAstris> Hi all. I'm trying to install openoffice.org via the add/remove thing, and it is not working. tells me there's conflicting software and I have to use synaptic to find it
<ExAstris> but I've uninstalled OOo and no longer have it... why would this be?
<kindofabuzz> ExAstris, use Synaptic then
<nmvictor>  PTR__: yea,ubuntu resurrects obsolete or non-functioning laptop/PCs because of its high hardware compatibility.just come over here if you need help in installation
<karol> niklas_: not at all
<PTR__> sebsebseb: I have a new laptop that is running Windows, so that's cool
<ExAstris> I've tried. It gives me errors too... hold on, kindofabuzz, I'll try again
<Buttons840> ubuntu ultimate is some kind of custom build my cousin insists on using, and then he complains ubuntu sucks because he has never ending trouble, but i don't know anything about it, (he's using it on a aspire one to make matters worse)
<sebsebseb> porter1: I think there's something in Windows 7 that would need setting up in  Virtualbox.
<PTR__> nmvictor: thanks man!
<cameron1> I am sitting here in Live session about to install 9.04. I am going to install /home on separate partition this time. What size should I make that? I put all media on a different HDD. So, should ten gigs be enough for the time being? I have 20gigs alloted to Linux right now, total.
<Jordan_U> niklas_: You can say ~patched-for-gamex1 then if you need to update your patch because of a bug, but not update the major wine version you would release ~patched-for-gamex2 and it would supercede the ...gamex1
<Dr_Willis> PTR__:  ive ran ubuntu on a 600mhz celleron. so it can do it. Just dont expect any heavy apps to be speedy it should web surf fine.
<Fishscene> Ubuntu ultimate is a custom build of ubuntu and is not supported by the Ubuntu community.
<kindofabuzz> Buttons840, just because he has trouble doesn't mean everyone else has trouble
<nmvictor> ExAstris: would you please give the exact error message,maybe use pastebin,com if ned be
<sebsebseb> cameron1: ok partitioning
<sebsebseb> cameron1: what partitions do you already have on there?
<Jordan_U> niklas_: You might want to read the versioning section here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<ExAstris> nmvictor, it was giving me dependency errors about openoffice.org-core
<ExAstris> nmvictor, I'm installing that now, then will try again
<kindofabuzz> ExAstris, try sudo apt-get install -f
<niklas_> karol: hmm, I'm not sure what to do amarok 2 runs fine for me
<cameron1> sebsebseb: I have 320GB. 80 is Windows, 20 is 8.04, 220 is media (ntfs)
<sebsebseb> cameron1: do like  12GB  /    your swap space,  and   most of the  space being your home
<PTR__> What are the odds that my PCMCIA Wireless network card is working under Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> PTR__: I'd guess 80-90%
<niklas_> Jordan_U: I've read most of it, but your last statement made it more clear to me, thank you!
<Jordan_U> niklas_: np :)
<nmvictor> ExAstris:i wpould help if you gave the exact error.try installing it from the terminal so youd get tthe conflicting package name
<judget__> Also thankyou Hiemanshu
<ExAstris> kindofabuzz, just says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 27 not upgraded
<ExAstris> nmvictor, hold on and I will
<ExAstris> nmvictor, the error is: openoffice.org:
<ExAstris>  Depends: openoffice.org-writer2latex but it is not going to be installed
<ExAstris> when I try to install that it's openoffice.org:
<ExAstris>  Depends: openoffice.org-core but it is not going to be installed
<CiPHER_> can someone check out my pastebin and tell me why my mouse jumps from side to side and clicks at random intervals?
<niklas_> PTR__: what is your PCMCIA card?
<ExAstris> and when I try to install that, it hands on "setting up" in the terminal
<cameron1> sebsebseb: So 12GB as "/"  and swap, then the other 8 as my /home sound reasonable?
<CiPHER_> http://pastebin.com/m1972acce
<coolkourt> im trying to use JRE > 1.5, i keep changing the JRE but it always gives me an error about a free vendor
<sebsebseb> cameron1: not quite
<sebsebseb> cameron1: 8GB for home  rather small indeed
<sebsebseb> cameron1: ,but your going to put most data some where else anyway?
<jxberth> why doesnt the live ubuntu CD (64bit) detect all 4GB RAM???
<sander> cant you just download the jdks, unzip them and export the JAVA_HOME variable?
<thiebaude> jxberth: 64bit doesn't detect the full amount
<cameron1> sebsebseb: Yeah, all of it is elsewhere on another HDD/partition.
<PTR__> niklas_: Cnet CWC854
<sebsebseb> cameron1: well not much point having a seperate home in your case I think
<jxberth> thiebaude: ???
<sebsebseb> cameron1: also  if you don't format  a /  partition that has  home in it, w hen you re install,   home stays in tact, I been told
<thiebaude> jxberth: how much does it detect?
<jxberth> thiebaude: 3.5GB
<whileimhere> I would love to leave MS behind but unfortunately its what the people hiring want so I do what I do to get paid.
<cameron1> sebsebseb: Ah. I was looking to keep in on its own partition in the event I try a different distro, or for backing up purposes.
<thiebaude> jxberth: i have 512mb and ubuntu detects 495mb
<sebsebseb> cameron1: right, but   it's not exaclty hard to install programs again, if you try another distro?
<ExAstris> it says I have broken packages. How can I fix this?
<sebsebseb> cameron1: and you can copy/backup relivant .folders anyway
<cameron1> sebsebseb: True enough
<underit> Keyboard shortcuts > "move between windows, using a popup window" can not be changed to something else other than "Alt Tab". anyone else has this problem?
<cameron1> sebsebseb: Gotcha. I shall just go with one partition for the time being.
<jxberth> thiebaude: Im sorry but I dont understand, a 64bit OS should detect up to 74GB RAM, as simple as that
<jxberth> 64GB*
<nmvictor> ExAstris: sudo apt-get install -f  at the terminal
<sebsebseb> cameron1: I been meaning to clean install for a few weeks now,  plus  I am going from Ext3 to Ext4,   most of my .folders there won't be a good reason to keep.   ,but i'll back up stuff like .mozilla
<ExAstris> nmvictor, I have tried that.
 * mneptok needs to get off of Hardy soon
<ExAstris> nmvictor, it does nothing. just outputs 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 27 not upgraded.
<sebsebseb> cameron1: just  copy  the relivant .folders yeah
<PhotoJim> ExAstris: aptitude safe-upgrade
<cameron1> sebsebseb: Gotcha. Thanks for the help
<sebsebseb> cameron1: ok no problem
<Piet> jxberth: you're probably referring to free emeory?
<komputes> underit: i tried on jaunty - works fine, i changed mine to alt+right
<zagabar> I need help with getting sound in amarok since the ubuntu 9.04
<Guest33979> with jaunty , virtualbox don't see the usb
<jxberth> piet: Maybe
<cameron1> Another question, is 9.04 going to be less of a pain with dual screens? The live session isnt working well (which I can expect) but I remember when I installed 8.04 it was a PITA getting my dual screens working
<ExAstris> PhotoJim, running that now
<komputes> zagabar: there is a bug about this
<RamsesII> hey, I have read some fora on internet and such, but I haven't found a way to get Ubuntu server Edition on my VIA C3 machine. Has anybody here succeeded in doing so?
<Slart> Guest33979: the OSE version doesn't come with usb support..
<underit> komputes: try it with shift-tab, please
<scott72> Hi... is this the right forum for a question about how to set up a raid 5 in ubuntu 9.04?
<Piet> jxberth: or to usable memory even.
<zagabar> komputes: How to fix it?
<Piet> jxberth: see what "cat /proc/meminfo" tells you
<jxberth> Piet: how can I get the full amount to be displayed?
<Slart> Guest33979: OSE = Open source edition, iirc
<komputes> zagabar: : and only messes up in 9.04
<sebsebseb> scott72: yes, but I don't think many people know about that
<Database> Is there a specific channel for the Netbook Remix, or shoulD I just ask in heer?
<Database> *here?
<jxberth> meminfo : 3.5GB
<ExAstris> blargh.
<komputes> underit: shift is not an operator key, try ctrl or alt
<ExAstris> I may just DL the source and build it... but I think that'd take forever
<jxberth> Piet: BIOS shows 3.5GB as well!
<[gloom]> is there any way to create an image of an ext4 partition? Partimage seems not to support ext4 yet... Any idea?
<komputes> zagabar: just a sec, let me get you the link
<RamsesII> Database: I run NBR
<Piet> jxberth: it surely didn't say this, since it would output it in kb
<zagabar> komputes: thanks, send it in a pm please.
<ExAstris> PhotoJim, what should I do when that completes?
<sysdoc> cameron1, separate X sessions is borked in regards to the gnome-panels
<Database> Is there any way of making the image "persistent"?
<ExAstris> Attempt the install again?
<PhotoJim> ExAstris: I didn't see your original problem, but that will install those "not upgraded" packages.
<Piet> jxberth: oh so your bios may be the limiting factor. or you have shared ram with video.
<omer> how can j use the usb with virtualbox?
<sysdoc> cameron1, see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/339783
<RamsesII> Database: how have you installed it?
<ExAstris> PhotoJim: my original is that I can't install openoffice.org
<underit> komputes: ctrl-tab is not working
<RamsesII> and which version of Ubuntu
<RamsesII> ?
<scott72> sebsebseb: Thanks... Do you know where I should look? should I look in the ubuntu website instead?
 * Dr_Willis seconds what sysdoc  says about  panels
<Database> RamsesII, I simply used the image writer program to write the .img file to my SD card.
<judget_> My screen is now fixed but now it seems that ekiga wont run any more
<Slart> omer: download the proprietary version from virtualbox.org
<Database> 9.04. :)
<PhotoJim> ExAstris: well, this is a good step then. your system will be completely up-to-date.  and then you can try installing it again.
<RamsesII> ah
<judget_> ekiga is throwing an xserver error
<ExAstris> PhotoJim: It gives me an error about openoffice.org-writer2latex not being installed, so I try to install that and it says openoffice.org-core isn't installed. I try to use that but it doesn't fix the problem
<ExAstris> yep, error
<sebsebseb> scott72: your issue isn't exactly distro specific is it?
<omer> slart , don't work , j did it
<CiPHER_> Piet:Any luck?
<ExAstris> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ExAstris>   openoffice.org: Depends: openoffice.org-writer2latex but it is not going to be installed
<ExAstris> E: Broken packages
<Slart> omer: does work, I did it
<PhotoJim> ExAstris: it should handle the dependencies together.  but you can multiinstall, e.g. aptitude install openoffice.org-writer2latex openoffice.org-core ... should not be necessary though.
<RamsesII> and you have set to boot from that device as well Database?
<Slart> !doesntwork | omer
<ubottu> omer: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ExAstris> PhotoJim let me try...
<Piet> CiPHER_: oh, you're back. the log you pastebinned is one of the two files i suggested to pastebin
<Database> Yes, RamsesII.
<omer> j use jaunty, did you manage with the terminal?
<Database> I'm sitting in it now.
<RamsesII> ic ic
<sebsebseb> scott72: you can look around ubuntuforms.org  sure ,but  if  your issue isn't distro specific you can  get help in the general linux channel  I guess ##linux
<Database> My problem is that I want it to save my settings.
<RamsesII> and it won't?
<CiPHER_> Piet:and the other log? and was the first any help?
<Database> Well, at the moment it is acting like a LiveCD.
<Slart> omer: I downloaded it using a browser.. can't remember if I used the terminal to install it or not
<scott72> sebsebseb: ok thanks! :)
<Database> Because, AFAIK, it is.
<Piet> CiPHER_: and this one is of an attempt to start X which did not succeed. i.e. the graphical display never came up.
<RamsesII> yup
<sebsebseb> scott72: no problem
<ExAstris> yay now it's installing; thanks PhotoJim
<Alex_Norton> www.YouFastPorn.com - Free,Fast,Safe & NO ADV..NO-PROFIT !!!
<PhotoJim> ExAstris: glad to help :)
<omer> ok j will try again, thank you
<RamsesII> and if you install it with the option every normal liveCD has?
<ExAstris> Boys, we got a spammer in 'ere xd
<Slart> !ops | Alex_Norton
<ubottu> Alex_Norton: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sebsebseb> !ops  |  Alex_Norton
<Piet> CiPHER_: so i don't think it's exactly a current one, since from what I undertsand your X server does work, just the mouse behaves incorrectly.
<CiPHER_> Piet:Correct...So which other log do you need?
<genii> Pici: Already left
<ExAstris> okay, it's installed... but it doesn't conform to my gnome theme and is only version 3.0 :S...
<Piet> CiPHER_: the one you pastebinned already, check if this is /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old.
<Piet> CiPHER_: the other log, as I told you before, is ~/.xsession-errors
<ExAstris> PhotonJim, it installed openoffice 3.0.1, not 3.1.0...
<judget_> Can someone help me with Creative Technology, Ltd Live! Cam Notebook Pro
<judget_> in Jaunty
<ExAstris> PhotonJim, does Ubuntu not yet support 3.1.0?
<tonytraductor> h0ly c0w...it's a party in here!  I've never seen such a full #
<judget_> anyone get gspca to work in jaunty?
<rAUNCH> how do i bind the mouse wheel to scroll?
<whyme> rAUNCH, you mean in firefox?
<rAUNCH> firefox, documents
<rAUNCH> anywhere
<ienorand> ExAstris: I think 3.1 will be in Karmic... but Jaunty if fixed with 3.0...
<god__> i'm trying to view justin.tv but i'm getting this error "something about your flash version or security settings broke justin.tv"
<CiPHER_> Piet:The first one I pastebinned was the xorg.0.log not old...ill pastebin xservererrors in a second.
<ExAstris> ienorand: that's fine, not too upset about that... I'm more annoyed that my GNOME theme isn't being used
<whyme> i only know how to in firefox, just go to about:config and filter results to autoscroll
<rAUNCH> doesnt work tryed it already :<
<whyme> when you see the only result, click it and set it on 'true'
<whyme> wot, that means you hav hardware issue :S
<RamsesII> has anybody installed Ubuntu on a system with a VIA processor?
<rCanastro> Heys
<judget_> I am trying to use the module assistant to build gspca for Jaunty
<patrick> hi
<RamsesII> hi
<rCanastro> in your opinion whats the best divx Player for ubuntu?
<mneptok> rCanastro: Totem
<brodymcd> can someone tell me why mandriva 2009.1 would run my wireless fine when ubuntu 9.04 won't? I would rather run ubuntu but can't get my wireless working...
<CiPHER_> Piet:I cant find the server error logs?
<brodymcd> Sorry - I have a Dell Inspiron 1526 with Broadcom 4310 card
<Itaku> how do i install ubuntu 9.04 to a usb flash drive?
<Database> Itaku, try the guides at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<ienorand> ExAstris: ooo - options - view - icon view and style ?
<Itaku> what i mean is, burn the iso to a usb flash drive
<nmvictor> Itaku: do you wany to create a start up usb drive or you want to really install ubuntu in usb?
<green__> HI all
<Itaku> i dont have any blank dvd's and the normal installer doesnt fit on them
<Itaku> and on too slow of internet to download alternate
<god__> how can i get justin.tv working on my xubuntu?
<rCanastro> my totem doesnt read subtitles .srt :s
<green__> I have problem with Installing new programs.
<sebsebseb> god__: what's that?
<sebsebseb> green__: the problem is?
<Jonta> Wanted to enable users on 9.04 to use the packagemanager to install things, but can't get it to display in their Applicationsmenu. What to do?
<Piet> CiPHER_: it's in your home directory. ~ normally expands to /home/yourusername
<god__> a streaming website seb
<Itaku> god__ cant you use flash player?
<brodymcd> ok - so.... seriously... is there one person in here who could PLEASE help me with my wireless situation? The reason I originally picked Ubuntu is because it has such momentum and a "great community" and then I have yet to have a way to get this wireless working - nor will anyone help me in this channel. I don't think I'm violating netiquette, but am getting frustrated... just want 9.04 and wireless... help *whimper* ?
<green__> sebsebseb:  In all INSTALL texts is "./configure ; make; make install"
<sebsebseb> Jonta: which users?
<god__> its coming up with a flash error
<niklas_> Itaku: try this: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Itaku> well then its probably a flash error :)
<sebsebseb> green__: oh your trying to compile something, how come, and which program?
<judget_> Does anyone know where the module assistant created the log?
<Piet> CiPHER_: since the Xorg.log you already put on pastebin is not current, it would be better if you could restart your x server and pastebin it again then.
<kulight> any one know how to remove cube caps or make them transparent ?
<green__> sebsebseb: I do "./configure" and it do something
<commander__> i need serious help
<Itaku> niklas_ does that download a new copy of ubuntu? im on wireless broadband and cant do that
<commander__> PLEASE!
<Database> No, Itaku.
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Piet> CiPHER_: however, if you look at lines 34ff of what you pasted at http://pastebin.com/m1972acce you'll see what's going wrong.
<niklas_> Itaku: no, it CAN download it but also just use an ISO you already have
<jarsen> can you make an ubuntu live cd - or just dvd? I can't seem to find and iso that will fit on a cd.
<Itaku> kay good because my internet can barely load googles homepage
<commander__> i'm trying to get cairo dock installed on here but it wont get ti
<commander__> it'
<green__> sebsebseb: but in all program when I type "make" it's say that " No rule to make target `install'.  Stop."
<TimReichhart> I need somehelp on getting my ethernet card to work onto my server its saying "failed to bring up eth0"
<Itaku> theres an error with the Makefile then
<sebsebseb> jarsen: that's odd since the ISO's are CD size
<whyme> hi, can anyone please explain to me how to effectively format my usb stick? i'm trying to do it with gparted, but still all my files are there after formats of fat32 and fat16 :S
<ienorand> brodymcd: It may be the case that no one in this channel actually knows, next step is the forums, or search through launchpad and see if you can find a bug which describes your particualr problem, or report a new one...
<green__> sebsebseb: now is Airsnort
<Piet> CiPHER_: HAL, the hardware abstraction layer, is apparently unable to idnetify your keyboard an mouse. or at least it was unable to do so before your x server failed to start, which is from when this log is.
<Database> whyme: You did apply the changes, right? :p
<Itaku> sebsebseb, theyre like 700 MB's flat which some blank cd's see that as too big
<Itaku> that does it does with me
<CiPHER_> Piet:Yes I noticed that before however I thought if that was problem I wouldnt be able to use mouse at all
<jarsen> sebsebseb: i know, it's pretty weird, the iso is the right file, but when I try and burn it it says I'm gonna need over a gig. maybe it's just my mac software.
<sebsebseb> Itaku: you can also burn to DVD yes
<niklas_> whyme: what dou you want to achieve? do you just want to erase all data?
<Itaku> thus, i have to use a blank dvd to burn, thus is why im using a flash drive
<lstarnes> jarsen: most isos should fit on a cd
<CiPHER_> Piet:hmmm...any idea how to get it to recognize it?
<TimReichhart> I need somehelp on getting my ethernet card to work onto my server its saying "failed to bring up eth0"
<Itaku> i dont like wasting dvd's though
<green__> sebsebseb: so what I'm doing wrong?
<Piet> CiPHER_: not really, I would need to search, too
<whyme> niklas_, yes, and i want to partition it with fat16 so i can make a persistent USB liveinstall
<judget_> cd $home
<jarsen> Itaku: do you think I could do the same thing from an external usb harddrive? i assume so
<sebsebseb> green__: some programs need dependancies.  there's a program that helps  with that when compiling, but I can't remember name
<whyme> niklas_, kinda like here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Piet> CiPHER_: it suggests to reconfgure HAL, maybe you should: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow hal
<Itaku> jarsen, thats what im doing right now
<kulight> any one know how to remove cube caps or make them transparent ?
<niklas_> whyme: why don't you just delete the files if you want them to be gone?
<sebsebseb> !find debbuilder
<ubottu> Package/file debbuilder does not exist in jaunty
<jarsen> Itaku: do you need to configure the BIOS to boot from usb?
<Itaku> jarsen, your computer motherboard needs to support usb boot though. which about half of them do.
<Itaku> ^^
<guja> I fail installing .rpm because it says some key failed. How to install it without that key needed? rpm -i --non(something) package.rpm ?
<sebsebseb> !rpm |  guja
<ubottu> guja: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<lstarnes> guja: are you using ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !alien |  guja
<Itaku> its recommended you use a flash drive you dont use/back it up first
<Itaku> because it does wipe it
<whyme> niklas_, just to be sure, there is basically an installation done by USB creator, so i want to make sure all the ultrahidden bootfiles are gone so i can do a fresh install into my usb stick
<cyborg> the application cannot be started, The user interface cannot be determined.     this is the error message.                  what can I do?
<lstarnes> cyborg: what application?
<cyborg> the program is openoffice
<homovitruvius> not strictly ubuntu, but how to convert a video file into something that can be played on Windows w/ the default codecs (conversion to be done on Linux, possibly using ffmpeg). Thx
<cyborg> lstarnes openoffice
<CiPHER_> Piet:Didnt work,sigh
<lstarnes> cyborg: how are you starting it?
<niklas_> !shred
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shred
<cyborg> start menu :)
<Flannel> niklas_: man shred, it's installed by default.
<lstarnes> cyborg: don't you mean the applications menu?
<cyborg> lstarnes startmenu
<niklas_> Flannel: thx
<cyborg> lastarnes yes
<Dr_Willis> homovitruvius:  the ffmpeg and mencoder faq's answer that. :)  i saw it just the other day
<Jonta> sebsebseb: One's who aren't to know the rootpassword. (Family, newbies to Linux, want to try it out)
<lstarnes> cyborg: I'm not sure what would be causing that error
<Itaku> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> homovitruvius:  the big issue is 'using the default codecs'  I dont even know what ones are default
<cyborg> lstarrnes yes
<cyborg> lstarnes yes
<sebsebseb> Jonta: well they need admin/root rights to install programs
<cyborg> ohhh
<Jonta> sebsebseb: what about sudo?
<cyborg> huuppppp
<Itaku> !sudo > sebastien
<ubottu> sebastien, please see my private message
<Itaku> wrong person, garg
<Jonta> sebsebseb: Got that to work in terminal
<Itaku> !sudo | sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Itaku: I already know about sudo
<ubottu> sebsebseb: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<sebsebseb> Itaku: of course I know about sudo :)  I have used Ubuntu since second release in 2005 :)
<Itaku> lol
<Itaku> well something you can do, sudo su
<Jonta> sebsebseb: I'll be back in 40
<lstarnes> Itaku: sudo -i is preferred
<niklas_> whyme: you could use dd to erase your usb stick (dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/[usb stick file])
<Flannel> Itaku: there's absolutely no reason to do that.
<homovitruvius> Dr_Willis: didn't find anything and the ffmpeg IRC channel didn;t know. I don't know much of windows myself, but I guessed that msmpeg4 in an avi container would have worked. Not so...
<ValentineX> I am unable to play any mp3 or video with this jaunty?
<Itaku> i used to be a linux nerd, but i stopped using linux for like 2 years, im making my return
<Itaku> whats the -i in sudo?
<romano> hello ppl
<lstarnes> Itaku: interactive
<Piet> CiPHER_: try this: hal-device /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input
<ehs> wassup everyone?
<ehs> having trouble with gparted here, was trying to resize some partitions. i shrunk my ntfs partition for windows, and i have unallocated space now of 40 gb. problem is, it won't let me allocate to my ext3 partition (sda5), and for my extended partition (sda5) it says it's busy (atleast one logical partition mounted), even though nothing is mounted
<sebsebseb> Itaku: it gives you a root shell,  but as  Flannel pointed  out people don't normalley need to do that
<niklas_> and where is the difference between sudo -i and sudo -s?
<Piet> CiPHER_: does it output something?
<Flannel> niklas_: environment
<lstarnes> niklas_: -i uses root's environment, not the current user's
<kQ> anybody know the open arena package?
<niklas_> ok great
<Itaku> how do you use a blackberry storm as a modem in ubuntu?
<ranf> !info openarena
<ubottu> openarena (source: openarena): fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (jaunty), package size 721 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<ValentineX> MY media players cannot play anything media things , when I open files they blink and then close without playing anything. in 8.10 was fine.
<whyme> niklas_, thanx, i'll try!
<sebsebseb> kQ: heard of it
<Itaku> brb reboot
<kQ> im looking for it in the package manager
<Piet> ehs: you just referred to sda5 twice, i assume one of them was incorrect? also, which poartition is windows on?
<commander_> does anyone have cairo dock
<Dr_Willis> homovitruvius:  cit may been in the mencoder faq..
<CiPHER_> Piet:it says no device
<brassmaster> commander_:  yes
<romano> i get this error whenim tring to edit icecast and this is what i get
<romano>  An edit session for this file crashed.
<romano>     If this is the case, use ":recover" or "vim -r /etc/default/icecast2"
<romano>     to recover the changes (see ":help recovery").
<romano>     If you did this already, delete the swap file "/home/romano/tmp/icecast2.swp
<romano> "
<FloodBot2> romano: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<merlin5693> Hi everybody !
<CiPHER_> Piet:sorry for the slow responding time,my mouse is the cause,lol
<ehs> piet: sorry, windows is on sda1. sda3 is an extended partition, under which is listed sda 5 (ext3) and sda6 (linux-swap)
<Piet> CiPHER_: do you have a usb or ps2 mouse?
<romano> huh
<CiPHER_> Piet:ps2
<ranf> kQ, you need to enable universe in synaptic
<Piet> CiPHER_: no problem
<romano> floodbot?? did i do something bad?
<commander_> i'm having problems downlaoding it. it keep saying i need the change association in preferences WTF  does tht mean?
<ValentineX> romano: :p
<LjL> !pastebin | romano
<ubottu> romano: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<merlin5693> I have a problem installing Ubuntu 9.04 on my PC
<romano> cool thans i was looking for that
<ValentineX> romano: you are typing too many lines simultaneously
<romano> ok,under stood wont do it again
<merlin5693> I have a Kernel Panic a the first start of the installation
<brassmaster> commander_: Not really sure. I'm almost certain i just did apt-get install cairo-dock
<git__> i need a program that would relay IP packets to a proxy server
<commander_> brass work with me on this please..
<brassmaster> commander_: Is that what's giving you an error?
<pellefrank> I need to migrate mysql on windows to linux but i cant boot my windows partition. I can read the partition though and i am woundering if i can get to my databases through som file(s) on windows
<git__> [NIC:1] -> ([interface 1] -> [proxy server]) -> [Internet]
<merlin5693> I launch the CD and have the first menu, but when I choose anyone of the installation option I have the Kernel Panic message ...
<commander_> yeah
<melter> is there a way to get ubuntu/NetworkManager to automatically recognize connections?
<git__> interface 1 is bind to proxy server
<merlin5693> Anyone have an idea ?
<Piet> CiPHER_: for some reason your mouse is not being detected by HAL. I have not run into this before so I suggest you ask someone else (here) or search on a search engine of your choice... i.e. can't help further from here, sorry.
<brassmaster> commander_: So you did apt-get install cairo-dock and what exactly did it say in return?
<CiPHER_> Piet:Yes its new to me also,never seen this problem in the years ive used ubuntu,lol. However thank you for your help. Google dont seem to be an answer to me either lol
<commander_> it installed it so it says on the terminal
<romano> ok,starting over.im tring to setup icecast and i have to edit a file to true,but it gives me this error
<romano> http://pastebin.com/d76aa6e8d
<brassmaster> commander_: okay, so at what point do you get the error?
<romano> when i go to edit the file, like type true the error comes up
<commander_> it happened when i try to download the packages on a site page Berilos.com
<SOURdiesel> ugraded my ideapad to 9.04 and now the display brightness only has 2 settings, dark and barely visible
<Piet> ehs: does sda2 exist, too, and if so, what's on there if you don't mind telling?
<chuck_> merlin5693, did you check the install medium for errors
<brassmaster> commander_: you're trying to download cairo-dock from that site? did the install from ubuntu's repositories not work?
<romano> this is the site i got docs from---http://www.vim.org/htmldoc/usr_11.html
<guntbert> merlin5693: my first question with such problems: did you verify the CD /the iso before burning?
<commander_> lemme check
<bcmorr2> Question- why if I run a program from it's native directory, it runs fine but if I path to it from a different directory it gives me an error
<Piet> commander_: you're probably referring to berlios, a source code repository such as sourceforge.net
<CiPHER_> Any ideas why Hal isnt recognizing my Ps2 mouse in Jaunty?
<merlin5693> The CD is readable on Windows and I can launch wubi, but I have not try this installation method
<pvvni> How can I disable links from automatically being detected in ubuntu
<mattgirv> Hey, having some problems with Wine. For some reason it isn't recognising that I have OpenGL support, and anything which requires it will crash with an error (I can attach a pastebin if necc.) But OpenGL is fine running native Linux apps (tried OpenArena and such with no problems at all)
<pvvni> on the command line that is
<mhall119|work> sebsebseb: bcmorr2 it's probably looking for something in the current directory
<sthwaites> where can i get help using launchpad/bzr?
<bcmorr2> workaround?
<ehs> Piet:  yes, sda2 is an ntfs partition, with the label "FACTORY_IMAGE"
<mhall119|work> CiPHER_: have you verified that the mouse works?
<owned> anyone know if you can get razer drivers for linux?
<Piet> ehs: a reciovery partitions then
<mhall119|work> bcmorr2: run it from the first directory
<brassmaster> Piet: Yeah, commander_ is trying to install cairo-dock, but he didn't verify if it installed from the ubuntu repositories before trying from source.
<sebsebseb> mhall119|work: uh??
<mhall119|work> sebsebseb: sorry, didn't intend to include you on that
<ehs> piet: i suppose it is
<sebsebseb> mhall119|work: ok no problem
<nmvictor> sthwaites: try #launchpad,you'll get some help over their
<guntbert> romano: are you sure there is no other program edititing your file?
 * ValentineX has left the room
<bcmorr2> mhall119|work: right, but then I can't get it running from my wm's menu, was curious if there was a fix
<sthwaites> nmvictor: thx
<CiPHER_> mhall119|work:I just wiped XP off my comp and it worked fine there so yes
<commander_> brass it did but now it's asking me about themes and when i pick one nothing happens
<Piet> brassmaster: i see...
<ehs> Piet problem is that i had shrunk sda1, but i can't seem to increase the size of sda5, it just doesn't let me :S
<mhall119|work> bcmorr2: write a script that will cd to that directory, and then call the program
<brassmaster> commander_: but it's open?
<bcmorr2> mhall119|work: alright
<romano> i dont know, i rebooted cause i searched,but i can not fid any thing
<mhall119|work> CiPHER_: did the mouse not work on Jaunty at the same time it did work on WinXP?
<romano> this is what happens--http://pastebin.com/d2ae840fa
<commander_> don't reall y know i went to synaptics and it says it there but i get no dock or anything
<kQ> how do i enable universe in synaptic?
<TimReichhart> I need some help on getting my network to come back up and when I did the lshw -C network  it came up with network card disabled and i am using I am using 3com 3c905b cyclone
<kQ> universal**
<bcmorr2> mhall119|work: my cat just walked over my keyboard and now everytime I hit a key in xchat my pc speaker beeps, any idea?
<ehs> Piet: i think it may be because sda3 (the extended partition) is limited to 2.5gb, and i wouldn't know, but seems like sda5 (the one i'm trying to increase) is under it
<guntbert> romano: ok, after a reboot there is no danger, so follow the advice in 2)
<mhall119|work> bcmorr2: get a better cat
<CiPHER_> mhall119|work:It did not work on the live cd before I completely wiped windows though I figured it to be a problem with the live CD...Yet it worked perfect on Windows at the time
<brassmaster> commander_: Does it show up under the Accessories submenu of Applications?
<romano> this--delete the swap file "/home/romano/tmp/icecast2.swp
<commander_> yeah
<mhall119|work> CiPHER_: that's really odd, is it a specialty mouse?
<melter> how do i get ubuntu to set up my network connections like it does when it's first installed?
<FloridaGuy> everytime i try to open....    gnome-look.org   ..... firefox closes
<RamsesII> guys: I can start a Debian netinstall, I can start a OpenSuSe Network installation but I cannot start a Ubuntu 9.04 Server Edition or Alternate Install CD on my VIA C3 system: does anybody have a clue what is wrong?
<dan> I am having a problem mounting my Iphone so I can see it. Other USB devices seem to appear without issue.
<CiPHER_> mhall119|work:nope...2 button mouse with a scroll button in the middle...HP mouse
<guntbert> romano: step 1: do the recover job, step 2: delete the swp file
<mhall119|work> CiPHER_: really strange, do you have a PS/2 to USB converter?
<TimReichhart> I need some help on getting my network to come back up and when I did the lshw -C network  it came up with network card disabled and i am using I am using 3com 3c905b cyclone
<Piet> ehs: so this is what you have: primary: [ sda1, windows/ntfs (shrunk) <-> unallocated space <-> sda2, windows recovery/ntfs? ] extended: [ sda5, linux/ext3 <-> sda6, linux/swap ]
<merlin5693> New information : I'm just trying the CD on a VMWare virtual manchine and it Work's ! Then it's not the CD ...
<CiPHER_> mhall119|work:ITs VERY annoying considering it prevents me from doing work,it randomly scrolls,points and clicks
<ehs> Piet: that looks right
<brassmaster> commander_: Okay, I see what you mean now.
<ehs> Piet: order in gparted is different, but that probably doesn't matter
<newgen> hi there
<Piet> ehs: i don't think you can move the unallocated space out of the primary partitions to an extended partition
<dan> iphone help...anyone?
<arthurh> How can I find out which repository package provides a particular file?
<dayo> !lvm | Piet ehs
<ubottu> Piet ehs: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<brassmaster> commander_: are you on 9.04?
<Piet> ehs: but i'm not sooo sure about this.
<newgen> i just switched to ubuntu. copy from one sata to another sata hd brings 2MB/s . much worse than debian unstable. why?
<Jordan_U> arthurh: apt-file search filename
<commander_> yes
<CiPHER_> mhall119|work:I dont have a converter
<ehs> Piet: how can I make my linux partition bigger then? must be a way.. i mean, how does ubuntu installer do it even
<romano> gunbert how do i delete the swp file
<mneptok> dan: AFAIK, the iPhone clearly states it requires Windows or Mac OS X
<brassmaster> commander_: did you use cairo-dock before upgrading, or is this your first version of ubuntu?
<bullgard4> I have got a "GNOME 2.14 Desktop System Administration Guide". My GNOME panels are version 2.26.0. Is there a newer version of the GNOME Desktop System Administration Guide available?
<guntbert> !who | commander_
<ubottu> commander_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<CiPHER_> mhall119|work:What I dont understand is it works perfect except for its moments when it is having a fit
<dan> mneptok: when I connect under Ubuntu, it sees it as a USB device and I can at least browse the photos
<Piet> dayo: so you're suggesting ehs should use lvm2 or mdadm. true, he could do this, but this doesn't make it much easier, since he (?) wants to grow an existing partition
<arthurh> Jordan_U: Thx!
<commander_> third version brass and no didn't use cairo only AWN
<dan> mneptok: but I am testing Crunchbag ( a Ubuntu fork) and the functionality is not there so I am trying to figure out why
<newgen> anyone here with nforce chipset and experience on slow sata hd's ?
<TimReichhart> could anybody please help me?
<iceroot> !ask | TimReichhart
<ubottu> TimReichhart: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brassmaster> commander_: Okay, can you try selecting _default_ as your theme when it asks? That's the only one that works for me
<guntbert> romano: open a terminal window and type rm tmp/icecast2.tmp, btw you can use <tab> to invoke autocomplete in the terminal (and here in the channel)
<TimReichhart> I did few times
<CrawfordComeaux> I'm trying to mount a .dd file and not having any luck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172585/
<Jordan_U> arthurh: np
<TimReichhart> but I will ask for the 4th time
<TimReichhart> I need some help on getting my network to come back up and when I did the lshw -C network  it came up with network card disabled and i am using I am using 3com 3c905b cyclone
<melter> how do i get ubuntu to set up my network connections like it does when it's first installed?
<commander_> what's up with those snowflakes on it?
<JohnWittle> Anyone ever tried connecting a TI 84+ Silver Edition to a linux box?
<Piet> ehs: i don't know how ubuntu installer does it. well i think you could swap sda2 and the unallocated space, then move  the beginning of the extended parititons further to the start, so you'd have the unallocated space in the extended partitions. then you could grow your existing partition
<romano> rm: cannot remove `tmp/icecast2.tmp': No such file or directory
<Piet> ehs: parted should actually do this for you
<Jordan_U> CrawfordComeaux: Looks like you have the file path wrong
<newgen> TimReichhart, ifconfig ethX up ?
<danaka> ever since i upgraded to jaunty, my hd movies have really choppy playback, any ideas how to fix this?
<brassmaster> commander_: Don't know. somebody's not great with graphic design apparently. We can fix that. Does it work?
<ehs> Piet: ahh, i get it. i might try that. or I can just make another partition if I want. How can I be sure it'll be recognized by ubuntu though? or is that a given as long as i make it ext3?
<phenom_> heyy
<guntbert> !who | romano
<ubottu> romano: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Piet> ehs: so the only remaining issue is probably really that something is mounted
<Jordan_U> danaka: What GFX card?
<TimReichhart> i get error while getting interface flags: no such device there newgen
<CrawfordComeaux> oh hell...sorry
<CrawfordComeaux> nm
<newgen> danaka, could be grafic driver, could be harddisk... tricky
<CrawfordComeaux> I copied the command and the file name's off by 1 :P
<danaka> jordan_U: 7800gtx
<romano> understood,sorry im  noob
<brassmaster> commander_: btw, you should address me by name. eg, type brass then press tab and it will autocomplete brassmaster: for you.
<phenom_> watsup
<ehs> Piet: yeah, it says something is mounted. I did umount commands, but they just tell me they aren't mounted :S so i don't know what's wrong
<danaka> i'll check if i have restricted drivers enables
<romano> guntbert:rm: cannot remove `tmp/icecast2.tmp': No such file or directory
<newgen> TimReichhart, "ifconfig -a" what devices?
<CiPHER_> Any ideas why Hal isnt recognizing my ps2 mouse? my mouse works fine except for random spurts where it scrolls slides and clicks on the screen
<ehs> Piet: and i loaded from ubuntu boot cd, so nothing should really be mounted
<commander_> yeah i like the feel of it. ok Brass WHAT ABOUt the flakes and how can i get other themes?
<CiPHER_> Hence opening up all kinds of files and folders
<Piet> ehs: if you want to make the unallocated space, as it is now, usable in buntu, then you'd need to create a partition, a file system on top of that and then make linux mount it. you will need to adjust your your /etc/fstab to achieve the latter.
<TimReichhart> its showing up eth1 onboard nic and its showing eth3 the 3-com there newgen
<guntbert> romano: np, lets take it slowly, please type ls tmp
<raptor> has anyone ever used convert for creating images from command line. and have found them not to work in IE?
<romano> guntbert: yup
<merlin5693> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<commander_> brass r u there?
<danaka> hmm, i have it enabled. are there any common issues regarding jaunty and nvidia drivers that i could look into?
<guntbert> romano: do you get any file names?
<ehs> Piet: what do u say is the better option, just make a new partition or try to move things around to make it work?
<raptor> anyone have experience on quickest way to make them ok again?
<newgen> TimReichhart, and "ifconfig eth3 up" says no such device?
<romano> guntbert i have a list of two things
<Piet> ehs: about the mounting issue, you can pastebin the output of "mount" (run in a terminal window) and the error message gparted gives you (exactly as is) if you would like me to look at it.
<Jordan_U> raptor: IE doesn't ( or at least older versions didn't ) support some things like transparent pngs
<brassmaster> commander_: I'm figuring that out myself. It looks like somehow the default themes are not included. We'll need to put them back where they belong. Give me a few minutes to figure that out.
<raptor> they work in firefox I am mapping it through vmware and firefox works fine so its not a permissions issue
<raptor> I used a jpg
<merlin5693> chuck_ It's not the CD, I am trying it on a vitual machine and it work fine
<guntbert> romano: but nothing with "ice" in it?
<merlin5693> guntbert: It's not the CD, I am trying it on a vitual machine and it work fine
<spaceninja> why does rhythmbox stop streaming the internet radio, it's saying "internal data flow error"
<commander_> ok B
<newgen> danaka, i have a  GeForce 8500 GT with nvidia 180.51 driver. works flawless. ed on 2 monitors
<romano> gunbert: http://pastebin.com/d76775cb2
<TimReichhart> ok i did that ifconfig eth3 up and now im not getting a ip address there newgen
<guntbert> merlin5693: ok, was just my first idea
<ehs> Piet, I just did the command, but i'm actually chatting from a different computer. let me just get on there and get u the pastebin :)
<Jordan_U> raptor: Can you open the image directely from IE ( not within a web page ) to confirm that it's not an html rendering issue?
<newgen> TimReichhart, are you using dhcp or do you want to configure it to a static ip ?
<raptor> Tried that also...
<TimReichhart> its static there newgen
<Piet> ehs: well, it's cleaner to have those partitions next to each other or even joined, i'd say. but that is maybe just a matter or personal preference. i guess it may be just fine for you if you mount the free capacity to /home
<raptor> let me try to open one in photoshop and resave
<danno67> need some help mounting an Iphone and browsing it
<guntbert> romano: please pastebin the output of ls -l tmp
<Jordan_U> danno67: An un-jailbroken iphone can't be mounted
<newgen> TimReichhart, "ifconfig eth3 ip"
<danno67> Jordan_U: I can mount it under regular Ubuntu just fine
<TimReichhart> there i got it fix thanks for your help newgen
<newgen> TimReichhart, np. your welcome
<romano> guntbert:  http://pastebin.com/ddb824ae
<danno67> Jordan_U: and yes it jailbroken
<Jordan_U> danno67: What is the problem?
<raptor> oh man that worked...
<raptor> anyone know how I can batch save like 2000 images as jpgs through photoshop
<danno67> Jordan_U: I am using Crunchbang, an Ubuntu fork. its not mounting automatically. is there some sort of app that I need to install to mount it. Other USB stuff works ok
<newgen> Anyone has an idea, why ubuntu jaunty make just 2mb/s copy from sda to sdb ?
<bo7amny> how can i but hostname in fstab rather than ip address for nfs server ?
<Jordan_U> raptor: ##windows for windows questions
<ehs1> Piet: Here you go :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/172588/
<linxeh> raptor: what has that got to do with ubuntu ?
<guntbert> romano: ok, now please type rm tmp/ice*, should give no output, the once more ls -l tmp
<linxeh> raptor: and photoshop has a whole batch processing thing in it where you can apply actions to a batch of files
<pepperjack> newgen: usb?
<raptor> I don't mind using gimp... this began as a convert issue
<newgen> pepperjack, nope :)
<linxeh> raptor: why not use "convert" from imagemagick on the commandline
<newgen> pepperjack, 2 harddisks on different controllers
<ror> raptor, image magick is good for batch operations
<raptor> that failed... I did use the following command but doesn't open in IE
<ror> doh, linxeh beat me >\
<linxeh> raptor: for x in *.png; do convert $x `basename $x.png`.jpg; done
<raptor> we converted a bunch of pdfs to jpg
<Piet> ehs1: ok, what about the error message?
<merlin5693> anyone else have an idea about my Kernel Panic at installation startup ?
<AlsaPCM> one question i have downloaded the world of goo, and i have extracted the file, in the terminal the file is blue but i cant open it, what is the command to open this file ? I use Ubuntu 9.04
<raptor>       echo 'convert -density 150 -quality 100 -resize 800x ../'.$file.'.pdf '.$file.'/'.$file.'.jpg;'."\n";       //convert pdf to jpg
<danno67> Jordan_U: still there?
<pepperjack> newgen: how is io performance generally?  you can tweak with hdparm/sdparm
<romano> guntbert: i got  cannot remove `tmp/ice': No such file or directory
<raptor> for some reason the images now won't open in IE
<linxeh> raptor: what format does "file" say they are in ?
<DasEi> merlin5693: I just joined, which message ?
<raptor> file filename?
<newgen> pepperjack, hdparm -d1 -c1 does not work. but way... whats sdparm?
<linxeh> yeah
<raptor> not familiar with that command
<linxeh> raptor: file tells you the type of file
<marin> Hey, I have ATI x1250 and Ubuntu 9.04, how can I install my Graphic card drivers????
<SOURdiesel> need help with y530 screen brightness
<ehs1> Piet: I'm using the gparted gui, so there's no error. it just won't let me increase the size, goes back to the previous max size if i make it higher
<newgen> pepperjack, give me a second to try
<raptor> jw122608p03.jpg: JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.01
<merlin5693> DasEi: I try to install 9.04 on my PC, but I have a Kernel Panix at the first startup of installation (After the menu)
<SOURdiesel> y530 ubuntu 9.04 screen brightness help
<Jordan_U> danno67: Yes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone for instructions on how to mount an iphone
<macman> i setup g0s finally
<ehs1> piet: what command should i run to get u an appropriate error message?
<DasEi> merlin5693: I assume you verified installation media ?
<macman> feels very nice
<someonehwer> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?e¡®1e¡®¡ãe¡®¡¤e¡®3e¡®?e¡®3e¡®oe¡®?e¡®¡¤e¡®?e¡®?e¡¯€e¡®o" 0 0
<danno67> Jordan_U: will take a look at it...
<raptor> when I save it in photoshop the images work... but I need to now convert thousands of nested images somehow
<merlin5693> DasEi: I just try the CD on a VmWare VM under windows XP on the same machine and It work fine ...
<Piet> ehs1: try doing it the way i suggested it would need to be done, step by step, then.
<marin> lol, what was that?
<Piet> ehs1: i.e. start by swapping the windows recovery partition and the unallocated space.
<guntbert> romano: you probably forgot the last character (*) try again
<marin> Hey, I have ATI x1250 and Ubuntu 9.04, how can I install my Graphic card drivers????
<newgen> pepperjack, what typicalparameter do i use with sdparm to increase io ?
<macman> didn't somone here wnat to setup g0s ?
<Piet> ehs1: of course, before you start this, make sure you have current backups.
<ehs1> Piet: Well, the windows recovery partition is actually at the end
<merlin5693> DasEi: I have an EIP code, but I don't know if it's useful ...
<Cryptic_Bat> macman: I am interestood in gos
<DasEi> merlin5693: good sign, it has an bootoption check media for defects; then bios set up correctly ?
<macman> Cryptic_Bat: i just set it up .. very easy install .. all this google stuff
<danno67> how do you scroll back in irssi?
<romano> guntbert: opps i did and ran ls -l tmp   totel o
<Dr_Willis> danno67:  pageup/pagedown
<Jordan_U> danno67: page up
<danno67> thanks
<ehs1> Piet: I think it may be easier to simply make the new partition. i don't have much time to work on this anyways, it's not my pc and i will have to leave in a couple hours
<Cryptic_Bat> macman: Linkage please?
<macman> one sec
<ehs1> Piet: I'm a noob helping out a bigger noob :P
<merlin5693> DasEi: I think, Do you know some BIOS option incompatible ? AHCI N
<ehs1> Piet: but thanks for all your help, i'll look up how to edit the fstab file like u said
<Piet> ehs1: alright, then do it. you'll want to mount this new partition to /home most likely, so you'll need to add a line saying so to the linux' /etc/fstab
<ehs1> Piet: ok. thanks a lot :)
<macman> Cryptic_Bat: http://i42.tinypic.com/2pqizuw.png < --  my screenshot
<guntbert> romano: now you can try with vi again - btw: I suppose you are not very familiar with vi, you can use any other editor as well (gedit) or I can help you with vi a bit
<marin> Hey, I have ATI x1250 and Ubuntu 9.04, how can I install my Graphic card drivers????
<Piet> ehs1: also, you'll want to copy all data from your current /home/ directory onto this new partition , so you can still access it after mounting the new file system to /home
<macman> Cryptic_Bat: http://www.thinkgos.com/gos/index.html
<AlsaPCM> one question i have downloaded the world of goo, and i have extracted the file, in the terminal the file is blue but i cant open it, what is the command to open this file ? I use Ubuntu 9.04
<romano> guntbert: tats tru i have no clue,im use to nano
<Itaku> how do i install ubuntu without a cd/flash drive?
<newgen> pepperjack,  sdparm --set=WCE /dev/sdb  =  failed setting page: Caching (SBC)
<onthefence928> #linux
<Jordan_U> !home | ehs1
<ubottu> ehs1: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Itaku> as i was saying
<Itaku> how do i install ubuntu without a cd/flash drive?
<FloridaGuy> what does a gtk theme have to do with firefox closing...changed themes and now it dont close
<Jordan_U> !install | Itaku
<ubottu> Itaku: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<doug_f> What is the easiest way to see what drivers are in use? like IE the wireless drivers?
<Jordan_U> doug_f: lsmod
<xangua> hello, i am abot to adquire an PC with windows preinstalled, i asked for the devolution of windows (since i am not gonna use it)  and the other preinstalled software and is like 100 dollars but they say i have to pay them 50 + TAX, whan can i do about¿
<doug_f> Jordan_U: thanks.
<Jordan_U> doug_f: np
<guntbert> romano: as I said: you can use any editor, do you have a graphic environment?
<maFaute> can't seem to mount an usb hard disk with 2 partitions, one fat32, one ntfs. system complains about wrong fs type, but it used to work without problems
<romano> gunbert: yes, openbox
<SOURdiesel> can anyone help me with the screen brightness on a y530 with 9.04
<guntbert> !ot | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ehs1> Piet: It's a brand new installation, so copying the data shouldn't be necessary. Unless I'm missing something? I did install nvidia drivers, but quite sure they don't get installed in /home
<brandon__> is there a dreamweaver equivilant for ubuntu?
<nmvictor> xangua:i see you are really concerned about moving to ubuntu
<romano> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/d77abbc97
<computer_> i accidentally removed my trash icon from panel! now how do i recover it back?
<danno67> Jordan_U: hmm, that document is helpful but still doesn't answer my question specifically. Let me put it another way.
<Piet> ehs1: if you haven't used it much and have not stored files on your desktop or in your home directory it's probably fine.
<DasEi1> merlin5693: another , better machine now.. so kernel saying not syncing ?
<danno67> Jordan_U: if I have a device showing up on lsusb but not in fdisk -l why would that be???
<Piet> ehs1: you will loose a very little bit of space only
<ehs1> Piet: Just installed an hour ago :D. already ran out of space with just 2gb allocated on install
<guntbert> romano: of course, after removing those tmp files vi has got nothing to recover :-), but you can really use any editor you like (nano is perfect for the purpose)
<xangua> guntbert nmvictor i would like to use ubuntu instead and not paying the windows licence, where can i find help¿  Acer says i have to paythem 50 dollars + tax to be able to do that, where could i get help of this legal issue ¿
<swoody> can anyone help me out? I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a USB (created in Jaunty) but when it goes to load past the first menu screen. I get "Call Trace:.... Code: Bad Rip Value....." and then it won't load any further??
<SOURdiesel> y530 ideapad 9.04 ubuntu can't really control the brightness can anyone help
<kirlyin> I'm trying to install the drivers for a nvidia fx 5700 ve (which ubuntu 9.10 recognizes, even recognized it during the demo of ubuntu before i installed it), now that i installed it (lets me choose between windows and ubuntu), it still recognized the video card but won't install it...what happened?
<computer_> i accidentally removed my trash icon from panel! now how do i recover it back?
<guntbert> xangua: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<merlin5693> DasEi: I don't think about disk problem. The problem appear before the 1 second of starting the kernel ...
<maFaute> can't seem to mount an usb hard disk with 2 partitions, one fat32, one ntfs. system complains about wrong fs type, but it used to work without problems
<xangua> guntbert: ok, thanks
<sharperguy> how do I set my media player in gnome to amarok? Eg: so I get it when I plug in a media device or press a media shortcut key?
<pepperjack> swoody: id redo the usb.  if you are on windows atm install unetbootin makes creating live usb just point and click
<Piet> ehs1: hmm, that is veeery little, and unfortunately i don't think what you'Re going to do now will fix this issue.
<romano> gunbert: thanks very much for you help,im still a noob,im going to try to finish this
<DasEi1> !bootoptions | merlin5693
<ubottu> merlin5693: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<melter> does anyone know how to get NetworkManager to completely reset without reinstalling?
<Jordan_U> danno67: The iphone is not an external disk, unlike pretty much every other MP3 player on the planet it uses a proprietary protocall ( over tcp/ip I think, don't remember the details ) so it is NOT a block device
<Piet> ehs1: for a system with a grapical desktop, you should allocate more like >= 7 gigs
<nmvictor>  xangua: why dont you just find a linux preinstalled computer and save yourself the troubles fo dealing with that OS
<pepperjack> melter: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <packagename>
<ehs1> kirlyin: to install nvidia drivers, perhaps you should try envy? that's what i use, makes it easy and just seems to work
<Jonta> sebsebseb: Still there?
<pepperjack> melter: perhaps
<swoody> pepperjack:  I've tried 2 different .iso images now, and same thing? I downloaded a new clean .iso from Ubuntu just to be sure??
<sebsebseb> Jonta: yep
<Piet> ehs1: and the data you store in /home adds to this.
<DasEi1> merlin5693: try acpi=force  or =off,;  what does dmesg shows you ?
<xangua> nmvictor: here in méxico there are no many options aviable, and that is even worse in Acapulco
<ehs1> Piet: I didn't specify, i just let ubuntu go with defaults, and i never knew it would allocate so little
<kirlyin> ehs1, through the synaptic package manager?
<Jordan_U> danno67: File transfer to an iphone is closer to file transfer to a NAS than an external USB drive
<Jonta> sebsebseb: So what can I do?
<Piet> ehs1: it probably did that since there was no more available ;-)
<guntbert> romano: good luck - and just for a test: try the <tab> key here in the channel, it makes life much easier: type gun<tab>, you will get my complete nick
<ehs1> kirlyin: yes, but you might wanna check envy's site. just google envy ubuntu, you'll find it :)
<sebsebseb> Jonta: what was your issue again?
<pepperjack> swoody: hmm maybe the alternate install iso or the server iso. if you do the server isntall you can always sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  afterward and then install linux-image-generic or whatevertoo
<danno67> Jordan_U: hmm, I just can't figure out why it would mount under my full blown Jaunty install but not under my minimal Crunchbang install. There has gotta be something I am missing
<newgen> pepperjack, i am still at 2mb/s . before my last reboot i had around 20mb/s. wiki says, 50-70MB/s is possible. any idea left?
<pepperjack> swoody: dunno
<Jonta> Users who want to install things by themselves
<ehs1> Piet: No, this pc had 100+ Gb free... so that's not it
<merlin5693> DasEi I will try the ACPI option. It's a good Idea.
<sebsebseb> Jonta: ah right
<swoody> pepperjack:  thanks I'll try it out. Do you know what that error means?
<Jordan_U> danno67: Did you install ipod-convienience like the instructions say?
<sebsebseb> Jonta: I think you have to give them admin rights always
<tonytraductor> should I be concerned over this supposed DDc exploit on my router?
<romano> gunni,  thanks
<tanath> gnome-scheduler seems to be broken. it ate my task and won't let me re-add it
<kirlyin> k thanks...it's just weird though...that in the demo of it (like live cd), it recognized it, installed/enabled the driver for it...let me do some cool little things, install the whole thing, won't install it...
<pepperjack> swoody: not specifically no. sorry
<sebsebseb> Jonta: you can right click on the name thing at the top and  go to user accounts. and change their permissions like that there is also command way and stuff
<sebsebseb> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<nmvictor> xangua: sorry about your situation,isn't their a technology firm that deals with such issues over their?
<Jonta> sebsebseb: Hmm, sounds scary. No other option?
<swoody> pepperjack:  np, thx again, will try mini.iso :)
<sebsebseb> Jonta: the graphical way  is the easiest
 * Jonta researches what Admins get in ubuntu
<danno67> Jordan_U: Is that part of Jaunty, because I didn't install that under Jaunty and I can still see my Iphone
<newgen> can anyone help me with slow sata harddisk ? (2mb/s)
<Itaku> i have a linux iso downloaded not alternate and i cant burn a cd, how can i install this?
<DShepherd> png
<Rolcol> Does the Live CD of Ubuntu support HFS+?
<sebsebseb> Itaku: burn the contents of the ISO to CD?
<DShepherd> Flannel, i guess I am  ok now
<Itaku> and i cant burn a cd
<merlin5693> DasEi Thanks for your help. I must reboot to test ...
<Jordan_U> danno67: I don't know
<sebsebseb> !install |  Itaku
<ubottu> Itaku: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<guntbert> romano: that was one <tab> too much/less , there is guntbert and there is gunni
<Itaku> doesnt say
<Itaku> says i can only use alternate
<Itaku> which im not downloading
<Jordan_U> Rolcol: Read only ( unless you disable journaling, which I don't reccomend unless you need to )
<Itaku> i get charged $2 for every mb transfered
<sebsebseb> Itaku: how much RAM?
 * DShepherd waves to jussi01 
<genii> Rolcol: If you install the hfsplus and hfsutils.
<Itaku> 1gb
<Piet> ehs1: i was referring to unallocated space, you too?
<sebsebseb> Itaku: so you got some silly connection where  they charge for downloads hummm
<newgen> could anyone pleas help me a little with my slow sata harddisks ?
<sebsebseb> Itaku: you can order a free cd from  Ubuntu/Canocial
<Itaku> verizon mobile broadband
<sebsebseb> Itaku: it may take 6 weeks before you get it though
<Itaku> 6 weeks yeah
<danno67> Jordan_U: never mind...I will just wait until I can get to my regular computer. Its going to be tied up for hours while it tries to recover some data off an NTFS drive. I guess I will wait until it finishes.
<Itaku> ill probably order one, before it gets here new distro
<Jordan_U> Itaku: Many ISPs have local mirrors which don't count toward bandwidth
<danno67> Jordan_U: but thanks for the help.
<romano> guntbert,  cool, can you see if this is an ok doc plz--http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_webradio_with_icecast2_ices2
<Jordan_U> danno67: np
<Itaku> Jordan_U, know one for verizon mobile broadband?
<StormWinged> Itaku so you have a iso image? and you cant burn it to cd?
<maFaute> I can't mount my usb hd anymore, pmount complains about wrong fs type, while "dmesg | tail" gives me: "ReiserFS: sda: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda" what should I do?
<Itaku> StormWinged, i have an iso which is not alternate
<melter> does anyone know what package owns /etc/init.d/NetworkManager?
<Itaku> melter, coreutils?
<StormWinged> melter:  still have troubles with wifi?
<Jordan_U> Itaku: Oh, probably not one for that since keeping traffic within their network doesn't benefit wireless providers like it does normal ISPs
<guntbert> romano: now you got it, but I don't know anything about webradio - please ask the channel again (without my nick in front) - happy ubunting :-)
<melter> StormWinged: not wifi, but a wired connection
<StormWinged> ah...
<melter> StormWinged: no end of problems with network manager
<sebsebseb> Itaku: I don't normalley recommend it since it puts Ubuntu inside a section of your  Windows partition, but wubi is a small download
<StormWinged> damn
<brassmaster> commander_: What kind of graphics card are you using?
<Itaku> sebsebseb, wubi sucks
<Jordan_U> Itaku: Why do need the alternate CD?
<sebsebseb> Itaku: yep pretty much, well it's ok for trying Ubuntu
<StormWinged> Itaku:  do you want to help ya?
<Itaku> i got it, installed the AMD version, when im not AMD, nothing on it works
<Itaku> i dont want to try it
<Itaku> i want it
<commander_> intel graphics media accelerator x3100
<romano> guntbert: thnaks for the crash course today
<sebsebseb> Itaku: ,but for proper Ubuntu usage,  real partitions :)
<icewaterman> lol, this one is hilarious http://xkcd.com/149/
<nmvictor>  melter: just that, network-manager
<sebsebseb> !ot  |  icewaterman
<ubottu> icewaterman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> romano: you're welcome
<Hiemanshu> Itaku, where do you stay?
<genii> melter: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=networkmanager&mode=exactfilename&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<bcmorr2> icewaterman: hah, indeed
<Itaku> Jordan_U, cant burn a cd and the one without a cd/anything is saying i need alternate
<StormWinged> lol icewaterman
<Hiemanshu> I might be able to lend you a copy
<Itaku> Hiemanshu, around michigan
<marin> Can you please reccommend me driver for my ATI x1250 graphic card??????????????????????
<melter> nmvictor: i with there was a way to tell network-manager just to start over from scratch
<tanath> my gnome-scheduler seems to be broken. it just ate my task and won't let me re-add it. any help?
<StormWinged> Itaku: pm me... maybe  i can help you
<Jordan_U> Itaku: Ahh
<sebsebseb> icewaterman: I didn't find it funny
<bo7amny> how can i set a fixed id address for nfs
<melter> genii: the problem is that installing network-manager complains about that file not existing
<systat> Can you please reccommend me driver for my ATI x1250 graphic card??????????????????????
<sebsebseb> icewaterman: plus I told you that it was offtopic before I looked
<bo7amny> *ip
<melter> genii: which is the reason i'm installing it to begin with
<kirlyin> ok...tried installing envyng (went through synaptic, opened terminal and sudo apt-get install envyng-qt) got the error:  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kirlyin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sint> hey, anyone know how to count the number of subfolders in cli?
<tonlensink> test
<Jordan_U> Itaku: Maybe there is another solution to your problem, why can't you use a flash drive or CD to install?
<genii> melter: Perhaps: sudo touch /etc/init.d/NetworkManager
<tanath> kirlyin: are you using another package manager at the moment?
<tanath> kirlyin: maybe you're getting security updates in the background
<guntbert> tonlensink: not here please
<enthused> hi, does anyone know a reason why a port i have specifically set to accept traffic in iptables would show up as closed in nmap?
<Jordan_U> enthused: Is anything listening?
<Hiemanshu> enthused, if nothing is listening on that port
<tanath> enthused: is anything listening on that port?
<mzz> enthused: nothing running that listens on the port (check netstat -tulp)?
<enthused> Jordan_U: yes, there is an app there listening
 * mzz obviously needs to type faster
<philosophia> hi anyone know the location of the gnome program menu text file?
<tanath> enthused: well, nmap is getting a response... just not the expected one
<kirlyin> hhmm, would the update manager count as another package manager?
<tanath> kirlyin: yes
<philosophia> i want to be able to look at it in a text editor instead of using the gui tool to edit it
<melter> genii: that works (that is SO messed up)
<enthused> tanath: yes
<kirlyin> ahh well that could be it...lemme try again
 * kirlyin you can tell i have no clue wth i'm doing, lol*
<genii> melter: Perhaps file a bug at launchpad.
<melter> genii: now all i need to do is convince NetworkManager to detect my network
<melter> genii: i filed bugs in 8.04 that still haven't been fixed
 * tanath is wondering why gnome-scheduler suddenly stopped working >.<
<Jordan_U> melter: You really need contents in that file, you may not be getting an error now but things probably won't work properly with that file blank
<melter> Jordan_U: i removed NM and reinstalled it, so there are contents there now
<genii> Jordan_U: It wasn't letting him install it due to the file not pre-existing,e tc etc
<systat> Hey, pelasw STOP IGNORGING ME, I need X1250 ATI drivers for UBUNTU 9.04!~
<systat> Whwere I could get them?????
 * tanath is wondering why NetworkManager _never_ worked
<gordonjcp> !patience | systat
<ubottu> systat: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
 * melter agrees with tanath and is considering another distribution
<Hiemanshu> systat do a sudo apt-get catalyst
<Hiemanshu> shoudl be in them
<melter> 2 days of messing with NetworkManager is trying my patience
<kirlyin> envyng says that it does both ati and nvidia
<Hiemanshu> !info catalyst | systat
<ubottu> systat: Package catalyst does not exist in jaunty
<systat> I know
<gordonjcp> !envy | kirlyin
<ubottu> kirlyin: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDrver
<pik}> melter: what's wrong with networkmanager?
<systat> So what should I use then Hiemanshu
<skierpage> How can I tell what display driver X11 is using (Kubuntu 9.04)?  xorg.conf just says "Configured Video Device".
<systat> Performance sucks, Hiemanshu
<gordonjcp> systat: whatever you do, don't use envy
<nmvictor> melter: why dont you reinstall it?
<melter> nmvictor: i have, many times
<lbo_ken> hi every body  i would like to   know if there is a way to know wish version of synce  we should use for my gps. it has windows ce core 5  its a curtis of course  we can use it as normal usb mastorage device but i woudl like to change it as a activesyc mode
<tanath> pik}: it doesn't work :P
<systat> what is envy gordonjcp?????
<Hiemanshu> systat, you might be on vesa drivers
<Jordan_U> skierpage: You can look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tanath> pik}: says there's no valid connections
<tanath> pik}: and can't add one
<V0iD_> nmvictor: Wats wrong with envy?
<melter> pik}: "Wired Network" "device not managed"
<gordonjcp> systat: it's a thing that is supposed to set up binary drivers for NVidia and ATI, but mostly ends up breaking stuff
<lbo_ken> cause my reserch showed that there was 2 version  of sync and so we have to know wish one to use  to install the good who is compatible with our version
<guntbert> systat: why not just the radeon driver (OS), it works with my x1300
<systat> Okay, so does anyone know, any link from where I could download some open source drivers, or something similar
<pik}> melter: i guess you can try out wicd
<nmvictor> V0iD_: i dint get you?????
<Hiemanshu> systat, read this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<systat> guntbert, tell me where I can download those drivers
<melter> pik}: it's as if i have 2 completely different subsystems managing networking, NetworkManager and something else
<Jordan_U> gordonjcp: envy-ng is well written and available in universe, it is not just a random poorly written script
<V0iD_> nmvictor: You said dont use envy!
<Hiemanshu> !info ati
<ubottu> Package ati does not exist in jaunty
<melter> pik}: and i with there was a way to get NM to just start over
<Hiemanshu> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<melter> without having to reinstall
<gordonjcp> Jordan_U: it does a good job of looking like a random poorly-written script
<pik}> melter: sudo apt-get install wicd :)
<systat> Hiemanshu, on that link you gave me tehre are no 9.04 instructions
<Hiemanshu> try 8.04
<guntbert> !info xserver-xorg-video-radeon | systat
<ubottu> systat: xserver-xorg-video-radeon (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- ATI Radeon display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.12.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 445 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Hiemanshu> !ati | systat
<ubottu> systat: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<melter> pik}: what's wicd?
<pik}> melter: another networkmanager.
<Hiemanshu> !info wicd | melter
<ubottu> melter: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<gordonjcp> this is exactly why you shouldn't use ATI
<Jordan_U> gordonjcp: I believe Alberto Milone is also a regular Ubunut developer, and again it is available in the repositories ( though universe, not main )
<systat> insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<Hiemanshu> gordonjcp, cant complain most laptops use Inbuilt cards
<melter> pik}: if it's so great, why doesn't ubuntu use it? i'm really worried about having yet another networking system when the problem is that i already have too many
<skierpage> Jordan_U thanks!  Xorg.0.log says "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so".  But I think the xf86-video-ati driver might be a better fit with my R350 Radeon 9800 Pro.
<brandon__> omg i forgot password to ubuntu on other comp.. any way to get it?
<lbo_ken> sorry  hit the wrong button
<Jordan_U> skierpage: np :)
<systat> guntbert, where I can download those drivers you use, there are no any restricted drivers, in restricted driver manager
<Jordan_U> brandon__: You can reset it
<Hiemanshu> systat, change the line to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko
<brandon__> oh thats good. How
<kiamo> what do i need to apt-get to enable mp3 support?
<bc> why would this return as 'addess not found' in FF in Ubuntu but load fine in FF in Windows? -> http://-kol.deviantart.com/art/Bokeh-116165739
<pik}> melter: networkmanager works great for most people i think. im using wicd instead of networkmanager. with NW i had big issues with my wifi but with wicd everything works great
<pik}> you can give it a try at least
<pik}> it's easy to remove after
<bc> I'm guessing it has something to do with the '-'
<Jordan_U> brandon__: Boot into "recovery mode" from the grub menu, and run "passwd username"
<guntbert> systat: don't use fglrx on jaunty - ati didn't update it for the "new" xorg - I don't use any restricted drivers, look at the info ubottu gave you
<systat> Hiemanshu, but I can't enable 3d acceleration in restricted drivers, because tehre is no any
<gordonjcp> Hiemanshu: that's why I only use hardware with built-in NVidia or Intel
<sysdoc> kiamo, U looking for a mp3 player, no?
<kiamo> yea that too hehe
<gordonjcp> Hiemanshu: ATI cards are not supported under Linux in any meaningful way
<nmvictor> kiamo: i think something  like restricted formats
<BachgenBach> evening all, wonder if anyone can help.  Having problems with flash, followed information found on google it all is installed but nothing happening.
<sysdoc> kiamo, Amarok, probably the easiest to setup and use
<Jordan_U> systat: You may be able to get 3D acceleration without proprietary drivers
<kiamo> cool
<Hiemanshu> gordonjcp, yes but there are some openSource drivers
<melter> pik}: be back in a few minutes, going to reboot
<sysdoc> kiamo, sudo apt-get install amarok
<pik}> melter: good luck
<kiamo> yea thanks, almost done :)
<gordonjcp> Hiemanshu: ... that don't work
<systat> guntbert, I looked, but I don't see anything that could help me there, there are instructions for fglrx, and you sadi taht I don't use those
<Hiemanshu> gordonjcp, i have seen it work
<Hiemanshu> better than vesa atleast
<gordonjcp> Hiemanshu: all resolutions, and 3d acceleration?
<Hiemanshu> no, but better than ves
<Hiemanshu> vesa
<sysdoc> kiamo, if you have MySQL it can use it for the data base. Nice if ya looking to share it out
<Shapeshifter> uhm, I just installed jaunty, and when I click on power management, the screen becomes are garbled and I can't really do anything anymore.
<Hiemanshu> but yes proper resolution
<gordonjcp> Hiemanshu: so, they don't work
<gordonjcp> Hiemanshu: no acceleration == not working
<el> #ubuntu-it
<kiamo> sysdoc, umm... ?
<Hiemanshu> gordonjcp, for me better than vesa == working :)
<BlueMe> hello, i can't install languages in ubuntu 9.04, can you help me?
<systat> 1:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<gordonjcp> Hiemanshu: well there is that
<gordonjcp> BlueMe: what kind of languages?
<Jordan_U> gordonjcp: My ATI card supports all resolution, 3D acceleration, compiz ( with redirected direct rendering using newer drivers ) all with the Free drivers
<gordonjcp> Jordan_U: good for you
<sysdoc> kiamo, are you using Jaunty?
<Shapeshifter> gah this sucks. I can only move the cursor. Nothing else works. can't kill X, can't switch to TTY1, can't do anything. magic sysrq is also not reacting.
<gordonjcp> Jordan_U: you're the first person I've ever heard of with the open drivers working
<systat> 1:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<sveri> hi, i have a problem, i upgraded my mothers ubuntu from 7.10 to 9.04, now some of her openoffice presentations she works on have a different layout, is it possible to install an old OO Version parallel?
<dan_> Hello everyone, i have a question :)
<Hiemanshu> dan_, just ask
<antonio_> hi people! i founded i guide on internet that explain how to use an hotmail account on evolution but... i lost id :D does anyone know how to do it or where i can find a guide? thanks a lot!
<BlueMe> gordonjcp: any...english or Italian which is my native language. I was useing Korganizer unde gnome, it works great but i can't select any language differen from English. It asked for a package to install by synaptic language-selector-qt but it not work anyway
<dan_> How can i be certain that my computer can boot to USB?
<antonio_> BlueMe italiano :)
<gordonjcp> dan_: try it
<BlueMe> gordonjcp: Same for the Launguage menu under System/administration
<Lint01> sveri, only M$ Office improperly display documents from previous versions. OO can do _no_ such thing.
<BlueMe> si antonio :)
<Hiemanshu> dan_, how old is it?
<Shapeshifter> What a pile of rubbish. This is what happens when stuff get's patched to insanity.
<dan_> so, nothing in the bios that would tell me before downloading a gig first :P woohoo :P lol it's probably a 2002 model
<Shapeshifter> s/'//
<exen> bonsoir a tous
<Hiemanshu> !fr | exen
<ubottu> exen: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dan_> dell optiplex
<sveri> Lint01: yea, tell that to my mother...
<systat> phoronix-test-suite/
<gordonjcp> dan_: are there any boot options that suggest USB will work?
<exen> sorry i'm not in the good chanel bye all
<brandon__> when i enter username and pass for ubuntu it starts to load up but then goes to black screen with white writing for sec then goes back to login
<brandon__> dosent say login is incorrect though
<Twiddle> Any one good with wireless bugs when using ubuntu?
<bin10101> this might be off subject a little...but I am trying to find a C++ IDE (been using emacs/vi and terminal) for linux.  I am teaching a c++ class at the local college and they will want an IDE I am sure.  Any favorites out there?
<nmvictor> dab_:check with bios.while the computer restart,before anything about linux/windows shows press F9 /or F12,watch the screen while computer starts for boot options shortcut and press it then see if usb is listed
<dan_> thanks nm :)
<gordonjcp> bin10101: anjuta, kdevelop, eclipse if you can put up with it, and I've heard good things about geany
<Jordan_U> Twiddle: Ask your question and you'll find out :)
<gordonjcp> bin10101: I use gedit for all my code editing
<eseven73> !IDE | bin10101
<ubottu> bin10101: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<nmvictor> bin10101:Codeblock IDE might do
<tanath> bin10101: any reason you can't let people use what they like?
<tye> Good & "morning" OR "afternoon" OR "evening" & "Guys" OR "Girls".  ;)
<Hiemanshu> !geany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geany
<Shapeshifter> lol this really is hilarious. Must be a f*ck up in the gtk theme engine. When desktop effects are enabled, and I open up the power manager, the screen gets garbled. when I'm using human, it's fairly okay, only the top half of the register tabs get cut off, but if I use another theme it completely locks up.
<Hiemanshu> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 2186 kB, installed size 5932 kB
<Twiddle> Ok well I have a linksys g 2.4ghz broadband router and I keep losing connectivity on my desktop running ubuntu.  Sometimes it can connect and sometimes it can't
<Shapeshifter> this fails big time.
<Hiemanshu> calc
<Hiemanshu> damn wrong place :(
<regeya> under IDE, it should be pointed out that there's a GTK+ frontend for vim (gvim)
<mdgrech_> hey guys I'm using gedit with the file browser plugin...under bookmarks my home directory shows up twice in the file browser gedit pane.  I tried clicking on it to delete it and was not able to...any ideas?
<gordonjcp> regeya: with the best will in the world, gvim isn't really an IDE
<bin10101> gordonjcp: me too if i am not already using vi or emacs....its been years since I used a real IDE.  These students will be complete newbs so I figure they will want code completion and in IDE debugging.  I could go with visual studio but I would rather stay to something that is linux friendly.  :)
<Itaku> gah had a phone call but back to what i was on
<regeya> !IDE > gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp, please see my private message
<Itaku> i have a linux iso downloaded not alternate and i cant burn a cd, how can i install this?
<jazzzz> hello
<regeya> gordonjcp, I was adding to something someone else had put in; thanks for trolling
<gordonjcp> regeya: thanks for that
<Itaku> and the !install thing doesnt work for me
<Itaku> it says i need an alternate cd
<gordonjcp> regeya: where was I trolling?
<DasEi> !usb | Itaku
<Jordan_U> Itaku: Any reason why you can't use a flash drive?
<ubottu> Itaku: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Hiemanshu> Itaku, try unetbootin
<bin10101> tanath: these are complete newbs...they have no opinion.  Last time I taught this I had a student or two turn in programs in Word.  LOL
<jazzzz> in amule my 100% files haven't been put in the incoming when finished. how can i do it now?
<Hiemanshu> makes a flash drive/on to your hard disk
<raving> Greetings, I'm having trouble installing 9.04 server on a PowerEdge 6450 with a SCSI CD-ROM (TEAC CD-224e). The CD can boot alrighty, but the installer can't mount the CD afterwards.
<Hiemanshu> Itaku, i have done it before
<Itaku> Jordan_U, my comp doesnt support usb boot
<Hiemanshu> Itaku, try it with Grub4dos
<GreenIguana> hi there
<gordonjcp> regeya: oh fine, go all quiet then
<Itaku> that says that it needs alternate cd
<GreenIguana> does anyone have experience with MBRs?
<Itaku> should i try with desktop installer?
<Jordan_U> Itaku: Can you remove the internal hard drive?
<nmvictor> GreenIguana: hi
<Itaku> Jordan_U, why?
<hacktolive> raving: try a live USB
<Hiemanshu> GreenIguana, yes
<etienne_> misterK
<gordonjcp> regeya: regardless of what the bot says, gvim isn't what anyone in their right mind would call an IDE, and the factoid is misleading
<jazzzz> in amule my 100% files haven't been put in the incoming when finished. how can i do it now?
<DasEi> GreenIguana:some,yes
<raving> hacktolive, I'll ask my sysop if we have a usb key for that, it's worth a shot
<romano> guntbert: dude sorry but damn
<GreenIguana> great! A friend of mine tried dualboot with Vista
<LjL> gordonjcp: to tell that to the ops in #ubuntu-ops, please don't be offtopic here (that includes both of you of course)
<Jordan_U> Itaku: Depenind on how hard it is / how desparate you are you can put it in another machine / enclosure and install from another machine then swap it back
<Itaku> Jordan_U, this is my only comp
<GreenIguana> and didn't save the MBR before overwriting it with Grub
<GreenIguana> We added Vista manually in the menu.lst
<Itaku> i only have one other which is an oversized electronic paperweight
<Jordan_U> Itaku: How desparate are you?
<hacktolive> raving: if you need a windows live usb creator, I have cd2usb: http://hacktolive.org/cd2usb
<hacktolive> raving: good luck
<GreenIguana> But when starting, it complained about NTLDR not found
<Itaku> my windows is virus impreginated and my reinstall/format doesnt work
<DasEi> !who | GreenIguana
<jazzzz> j'ai un probleme avec la finalisation des fichiers sous amule : les fichier a 100% n'ont pas été deplacé dans incomming. comment relancer cette operation???
<ubottu> GreenIguana: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jazzzz> in amule my 100% files haven't been put in the incoming when finished. how can i do it now?
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<GreenIguana> @ubottu, DasEi | thanks, I'll try
<Lint01> Itaku: define 'doesn't work'
<ersoy> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<norrisg1> who here is an operator?
<Jordan_U> Itaku: How does the vendor expect the user to re-install windows if needed, are there instructions for that?
<Itaku> Jordan_U, windows 7
<ncfi1013_> is there any way to convert .iso images to .avi files?
<norrisg1> Who here is an operator?
<DasEi> GreenIguana:so grub overwrote the vista loader, but didn't find the existing vista install ?
<LjL> norrisg1: everyone listed when you type: /msg ubottu ops. or if you need something from operators, ask in #ubuntu-ops
<GreenIguana> DasEi: yes
<Itaku> its beta, and my friend let me borrow the cd, which is now burned in a house fire
<Jordan_U> Itaku: That doesn't answer my question
<jazzzz> in amule my 100% files haven't been put in the incoming when finished. how can i do it now?
<guillaume_> i need some help i have 2 network pci card on my computer running on ubuntu 9.04 and wanted to connect my home server ( also on ubuntu ) to hit a bit like a router but i want to give him an ip adress  tghrouth dhcp tho be able to connect from internet to hit somone can help
<norrisg1> ok thankyou
<Itaku> Jordan_U, there was nothing with my comp to reinstall
<GreenIguana> DasEi | If we reinstalled Vista, copied the bootloder with dd to the disk with Vista on it /dev/sdb, might it work?
<Shapeshifter> how can I move the networking icon in the top panel? It has no move option.
<Shapeshifter> and if I move other stuff, I can't drag them to the right past the networking icon
<DasEi> GreenIguana:d/l super-grub-cd which also repairs windows start and check ##windows for recovering ntldr
<DasEi> d/l*
<Lint01> Shapeshifter: move the entire notification area
<Shapeshifter> Lint01: I see. thanks
<commander_> brass r u there
<Itaku> Jordan_U, is there a way to mount the iso to the computer to make it boot to that iso?
<Jordan_U> Itaku: No
<Jordan_U> Itaku: There are some convoluted ways you could get a real install from a wubi install though
<GreenIguana> DasEi | super-grub-disk was the source of the problem, since it didn't recognize the vista installation
<Davidf88_> ;;
<hacktolive> Itaku: If you can't burn a CD, you can try a Live USB...
<systat> Please, what drivers I need to install to make my x1250 graphic card run faster, fglrx is not supported anymore.
<DasEi> GreenIguana:there is no need to reinstall vista, you have to add an entry to grub in /boot/grub/menu.lst and make shure startup files of win can be found
<Itaku> Jordan_U, wubi sucks and ill never use it again considering what it did from my comp
<Itaku> hacktolive, comp doesnt support usb boor
<Itaku> boot*
<Jordan_U> Itaku: What did it do to your comp?
<GreenIguana> DasEi | we made the entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hacktolive> Itaku: too bad...
<Itaku> installed the x64 version when my comp doesnt have AMD
<GreenIguana> DasEi | which startup files do you mean?
<douggyT> hello...i am looking for some help - my burner is not recognized by ubuntu since the latest kernel upgrade
<DasEi> GreenIguana:ntldr for example
<progre55> hi people! anybody has any idea why cyrillic is not working on firefox flash windows? appreciate!
<Jordan_U> Itaku: Did it hurt anything, or just not work?
<jazzzz> in amule my 100% files haven't been put in the incoming when finished. how can i do it now?
<systat> Please, what drivers I need to install to make my x1250 graphic card run faster, fglrx is not supported anymore.
<Davidf88> ll
<Itaku> Jordan_U, did not work, after i got the normal version it had none of the stuff i needed, ex wvdial
<jazzzz> how can i restart the finalisation of a file?
<hacktolive> jazzzz: try messing up with amule settings
<GreenIguana> DasEi | ok, I'll try
<Jordan_U> Itaku: And hopefully you know that any 64 bit computer, AMD or intel, can be called and use "AMD64"
<jazzzz> hacktolive thanks but i can't find anything in the settings
<Itaku> well i upgraded to AMD64 processor and tried the linux amd version, and it just worked like crap
<jazzzz> hacktolive you know this problem?
<romano>  http://pastebin.com/d4ce06dc4
<hacktolive> jazzzz: maybe the downloads to a a hidden folder in your home
<Jordan_U> Itaku: I don't use wvdial but I don't see why it wouldn't be available for 64 bit Ubuntu
<GreenIguana> DasEi | what do you mean with "make sure"? what should I try if it doesn't find them?
<Lacyel> good evening, does anyone know any community related to shell script?
<Itaku> Jordan_U, it just didnnt have it when i installed with wubi, and i use mobile broadband so its wvdial or nothing
<jazzzz> no it was a problem with the hard drive right
<jazzzz> i did fsk it solve the problem
<romano> could some one help me with this-->Detaching from the consoleServer startup failed. Exiting icecast2. romano@aston
<Itaku> Jordan_U, is it possible to split the cd into 2 cd's?
<romano> im trying to run icecst
<jazzzz> but now i'd like to move and rename every finished files that stay in the incomming
<jazzzz> you know this problem?
<BlueMe> hello, i need help with language manager in ubunt 9.04, it doesn't work, any way to reinstall it?
<Jordan_U> Itaku: Wubi uses the same install image that regular Ubuntu does, and as far as I kow Ubuntu 64 has the same mobile broadband support as 32 by default
<Itaku> well the mobile broadband tab doesnt work, i add my stuff in there and everything and theres no connect button
<hacktolive> jazzzz: type the name of a person if you are talking to them....
<DasEi> GreenIguana:I just asked for vista, the installer cd can be used to restore ntldr,but then most probably grub will be affected again
<sevodnya> Any ideas what might cause boot to freeze during HAL initiation, with the line "already loaded" displayed instead of "OK" or "fail"?
<hacktolive> jazzzz: I am not familiar with that problems...
<zzaza> hi all
<Jordan_U> Itaku: Are you sure your card is supported?
<commander_> can anyone help me on CAIRO DOCK?
<Jordan_U> Itaku: And if you have the 32 bit Ubuntu iso you can install 32 bit Ubuntu with wubi without any extra download
<GreenIguana> DasEi | ok then, we'll try and let you know how it works
<DasEi> GreenIguana:try the vista cd to restore the bootloader, then follow :
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<napsteur> Il y a quoi comme IDE bien pour coder en C sous ubuntu ?
<GreenIguana> DasEi | thanks so far
<OmEn_666> is there any one who can help me up please
<OmEn_666> ??
<melter> pik}: thank you, wicd is brilliant!
<Jordan_U> !anyone | OmEn_666
<ubottu> OmEn_666: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pik}> melter: no problem :)
<earth> i can't find tor for 9.04?does anyone know if it's still supported?
<OmEn_666> i have a small problem i cant get larger resolutions except 1360x768 running 9.04 on nvidia 8500gt 512mb
<Jordan_U> earth: It is, it's in the repositories
<Itaku> Jordan_U, i dont know if my card is supported, i teather my blackberry storm to my computer in windows mode
<earth> but i can't find it
<VCoolio> Hi, I had an app some time ago that that adjusts monitor brightness to the time of the day; anyone remembers the name?
<jazzzz> hacktolive thank you
<jazzzz> in amule my 100% files haven't been put in the incoming when finished. how can i do it now?
<ncfi1013_> how do i convert .iso files to .avi files?
<OmEn_666> and i need to get at least 1280x1024 as i used to work on both osx and windows
<hacktolive> ncfi1013_: you just can't do it like that
<VCoolio> ncfi1013_: you don't convert, you extract; .iso is a cd-image, not a video extension
<hacktolive> ncfi1013_: yeah, VCoolio is right
<DasEi> GreenIguana: someone reminded me to the fixboot cmd in win recovery console
<hacktolive> ncfi1013_: first extract/mount, and only then try to do something with the files...
<sevodnya> ncfi1013_: what is in the iso files?
<jugglingtye> Anyone -> Is there a terminal command that will show current connections, similar to windows netstat?
<jazzzz> in amule my 100% files haven't been put in the incoming when finished. how can i do it now?
<ror> jugglingtye, that would be netstat
<DasEi>  jugglingtye: netstat ?!!
<ncfi1013_> films sevodnya
<Itaku> is it possible to teather your blackberry storm to the computer?
<OmEn_666> Jordan_U,  can u help me on hat matter i wrote in the chan please
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<komputes> neysplit
<Jordan_U> Itaku: Looks like it's supported by a third party app ( not sure of its quality ) http://www.berry4all.com/home
<Itaku> thank god im not on that side, id be paying money
<Itaku> berry4all needs python, which wasnt installed with wubi
<romano> can some one plz help me with icecast-->Detaching from the console
<romano> Server startup failed. Exiting
<romano> icecast2.
<jugglingtye> Thanks Ror and DasEi... I'm on a roll for dumb questions...
<Jordan_U> Itaku: Python is installed with wubi, half of Ubuntu depends on python :)
<DasEi> jugglingtye: nah, just keep them short ;-)
<Jordan_U> Itaku: And again, everything installed by default on a normal install is installed by default with wubi
<jazzzz> in amule my 100% files haven't been put in the incoming when finished. how can i do it now?
<dsabecky> romano: You might be better off using SHOUTcast.
<romano> dsabecky,: with ubunut?
<romano> dsabecky,: well i run crunchbang
<OmEn_666> (Help) i have a small problem i cant get larger resolutions except 1360x768 running 9.04 on nvidia 8500gt 512mb and i need at least 1280x1024
<romano> same thing
<dsabecky> romano: Yes. I've setup SHOUTcast servers twice, easy as cake.
<romano> dsabecky,: i have been sturggling at this
<romano> dsabecky: do you have a doc link?
<dsabecky> romano: For SHOUTcast? Everything you need will be on shoutcast.com
<OmEn_666> as a monitor im using a crt 17"
<Shapeshifter> How can I remove places from the "Places" menu I don't want?
<romano> thanks
<Shapeshifter> like "music" and all that stuff
<dsabecky> Shapeshifter: Open a nautilus window and Right Click > Remove from the side panel.
<owned> 0men: did you install the nvidia drivers?
<OmEn_666> shapeshifter right click from the nautilus and remove
<Shapeshifter> dsabecky: thanks
<OmEn_666> yes they are installed
<iceroot> i am using kubuntu with installed ubuntu-desktop. gnome always use us-keyboard-layout as default. i have to change it every boot. kde is working fine with german-layout. how to force german layout to gnome?
<BlueMe> any help for a language manager not working on ubnuntu 9.04? pls....
<OmEn_666> but the max res im geting is 1360x786 or something liket that owned
<jazzzz> <jazzzz> in amule my 100% files haven't been put in the incoming when finished. how can i do it now?
<klabezo> Hello
<zer0o> hi guys, does anyone play NEXUIZ? ive got a problem, CSQC unloaded it says, and then doesn't load the .sav file, wouldn't let me access next level, any idea?
<bin10101> I saw this on a website: It is said in the Debian policy: "don't use apt-get anymore, use aptitude instead"  Is this true for ubuntu as well?
<klabezo> plz help me i want to set me screen to 1024*768 in ubuntu 8.10
<hacktolive> guys.... does RMS (Stallman) ever appears here.... ?
<mzz> I don't think RMS does irc at all
<Shapeshifter> I've edited fstab and added an ntfs partition, then I did mount -a. Now nautilus shows the ntfs partition and I can browse it, but it added an "eject" icon and an icon of it on the desktop. I don't want either. It should be a mount, not some "media". Should I mount it in /mnt/ for that? because I edited fstab for it to mount it in /media/space
<Ampelbein> bin10101: aptitude has some advantages, so i personally recommend it over apt-get.
<Shapeshifter> or how do I get rid of the eject and destop icons?
<hacktolive> mzz: too busy playing with emacs.... :)
<mzz> bin10101: I *think* nonancient of ubuntu's apt-get doesn't have the lack of automatically installed tracking problem you're probably referring to
<mzz> bin10101: but you should definitely check since I don't know much about ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Ampelbein the differences between apt and aptitude (in Ubuntu) are few and far between, unlike some other distros
<klabezo> plz help me i want to set me screen to 1024*768 in ubuntu 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> klabezo what video card, people will need to know
<klabezo> sis
<Jack_Sparrow> klabezo vesa mode will do 1024...
<macman_> hey i think i have a crisis
<klabezo> plz step by step im very new to linux
<jonathon_> anyone here have experiance with curchbang linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> klabezo I am about to eat lunch, Just ask every few minutes " I need help with 8.10 and an sis video card to get vesa mode 1024x768 or sis mode if possible
<klabezo> ok jack
<neodragon> I just setup a dual monitor display connected to an nvidia geforce fx 7600gs 512mb video card, I set it so each monitor is running off a seperate X session, so they operate independent of each other, but now when I try to run certain apps on the second monitor they alway open on the first monitor how do I fix this?
<VCoolio> Shapeshifter: in configuration editor find /apps/nautilus/desktop and set your preferences there
<brandonban6> anyone running Kdenlive on gnome?
<neodragon> By the way I am currently running Jaunty on this PC.
<mattgirv> Hey, I am getting an error reg. OpenGL when trying to compile Wine, I know it is to do with symlinking the 32bit libraries, but I have already symlinked it and can't understand why it doesnt work.
<sevenseeker> on a headless 9.04 box, I can't initialize Xvfb with 32 bit color depth like the man page says is possible... I have mesa libs installed (glx, swx, dri, glu, and glw)
<OmEn_666> can some one help me up to configure xorg with my monitor please
<mattgirv> I get : configure: libGLU 32-bit development files not found, GLU won't be supported.
<sevenseeker> no logs or useful output, it just fails when specifying 32 depth
<Guest50329> hey guys
<Guest50329> i just installed ubuntu and i have a question
<Ampelbein> !ask | Guest50329
<ubottu> Guest50329: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<neodragon>  I just setup a dual monitor display connected to an nvidia geforce fx 7600gs 512mb video card, I set it so each monitor is running off a seperate X session, so they operate independent of each other, but now when I try to run certain apps on the second monitor they alway open on the first monitor how do I fix this? I am running Jaunty.
<brandon__> so i have a ""@"localhost' as user for mysql db.. should i delete that one and make one with a name in it?
<Guest50329> Okay, I have a lot of files transfered to my windows xp computer on the same network (router) how do i access the files on my ubuntu laptop so i can transfer them back here
<sebsebseb> !samba |  Guest50329
<ubottu> Guest50329: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Kalmi> Guest50329, Places -> Network
<norrisg1> Is there anyone that needs help?
<neodragon>  I just setup a dual monitor display connected to an nvidia geforce fx 7600gs 512mb video card, I set it so each monitor is running off a seperate X session, so they operate independent of each other, but now when I try to run certain apps on the second monitor they alway open on the first monitor how do I fix this?
<klabezo> I need help with 8.10 and an sis video card to get vesa mode 1024x768 or sis mode if possible
<neodragon> currently running ubuntu 9.04
<Ampelbein> neodragon: that's a known issue, bug 192009
<judget_> It seems that Jaunty wants a bit more resources than intrepid
<Ampelbein> neodragon: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/192009
<blu> really, my jaunty runs quicker with less ram (seems to anyway)
<blu> boots much quicker
<sebsebseb> Jaunty boots faster than 8.10
<blu> the only problem I have so far is with webcam
<Kalmi> blu, mine runs faster with a crappyer hdd
<mattgirv> I have no OpenGL support within WINE, regardless of if I install through repo or not.. if I try to compile, I get an error regarding libGLU not being found and OpenGL support not supported... I have OpenGL working perfect within native linux apps, has anyone experience with Wine on 64bit machines?
<sebsebseb> blu     cheese for configuring web cams
<judget_> well i only have 1 g of ram and i can notice that it sems to want more
<Vantrax> mattgirv, have you installed openGL into wine?
<klabezo> I need help with 8.10 and an sis video card to get vesa mode 1024x768 or sis mode if possible
<mattgirv> Vantrax: Erm what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> !swap >  judget_
<judget_> and more of the swap seems to be used by looking at the top command
<ubottu> judget_, please see my private message
<neodragon> Ampelbein: Thanks I will read up on that.
<brandonban6> anyone running Kdenlive on gnome?
<judget_> sebsebseb I know about that but i am comparing when only running one big program like cinelerra
<Vantrax> mattgirv, Wine works kind of like a virtual machine, it can only use resources from inside its folder, not from the machine. So you can have something installed in Ubuntu, but Wine will not see it
<coolkourt> how do i set up a FTP in Kate?
<sebsebseb> judget_: ok
<blu> sebsebseb thanks for the tip...it seems to work now. did not worth with ekiga
<norrisg1> Anyone here need help?
<sebsebseb> coolkourt: not sure if you can,  why not do  gftp or something instead?
<coolkourt> sebsebseb: i want to be able to edit a file remotely on the server
<regeya> Kate should work like any other kde app, coolkourt, and iirc it uses an ftp url such as ftp://some.server/some/path but aside from that I'm drawing a blank at the moment ;-)
<mattgirv> Vantrax: Yes, I understand that. What I'm saying is I cannot compile it with OpenGL support as it complains about libGLU being missing (despite me adding a symlink to the library (which does exist in the lib32 dir))
<sebsebseb> norrisg1: that's twice you done only that, and said nothing else
<brandonban6> norrisg1, I'd like to know if there is anyone able to get kdenlive running smoothly in gnome(jaunty). :)
<GreenIguana> DasEi | hmm, friend is calling it a night and will try again tomorrow
<norrisg1> ok
<norrisg1> ok
<klabezo> I need help with 8.10 and an sis video card to get vesa mode 1024x768 or sis mode if possible
<mattfred> join labview
<OmEn_666> if there is someone familiar with video card configurations on crt monitors just pm me i need help
<Vantrax> mattgirv, then thats going to be a little tricky
<GreenIguana> DasEi | I'll probably come here again, thanks so far!
<Guest50329> i dont think samba is what i need
<mattgirv> Vantrax: Yes.. thats why I need help :(
<DasEi> GreenIguana: sure, np
<Guest50329> i need to access my windows files on another computer on the nwtwork
<coolkourt> sebsebseb, regeya: alright, another question I had was www.aptana.com i installed on eclipse but the JRE gives me an error ev erytime, how would i do a manual install
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: yes you do that with Samba, and sahre the folderes in Windows
<sevenseeker> [config/dbus] couldn't take over org.x.config: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied (Connection ":1.520" is not allowed to own the service "org.x.config.display10" due to security policies in the configuration file)
<sevenseeker> (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (2)
<Guest50329> i have Samba Server configuration , is that right?
<DasEi> Guest50329: samba is
<raving> Greetings, I'm having trouble installing 9.04 server on a PowerEdge 6450 with a SCSI CD-ROM (TEAC CD-224e). The CD can boot alrighty, but the installer can't mount the CD afterwards. I've tried booting off of a USB key, to no avail (BIOS is porbably too old)
<sebsebseb> !info smb
<ubottu> Package smb does not exist in jaunty
<sevenseeker> oops, sorry for flood, I am getting this with starting Xvfb from ssh, how can I enable ssh not just console access?
<jdu> raving: sounds like cd drive is too old too, or bad.
<DasEi> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 4421 kB, installed size 12400 kB
<brandonban6> !samba | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<raving> jdu: perhaps, dmesg is reporting a lot of CRC errors
<sgodsell> does ubuntu have a website to list or browse all the packages available?   Both in stable and testing
<pepperjack> !debootstrap | raving may help
<ubottu> raving may help: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<brandonban6> lol, sorry about the double post, I was slow :(
<raving> pepperjack: I will check that out, thanks for the link
<Kendor1967> Join #kendor1967 for great chat, and operator status!
<Ampelbein> sgodsell: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<sebsebseb> brandonban6: I am not the one that needs samba that was the guest
<Kendor1967> Join #kendor1967 for great chat, and operator status!
<FloodBot2> Kendor1967: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ampelbein> !ops Kendor1967
<sgodsell> thank you Ampelbein
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops Kendor1967
<rahduke> sorry bout that
<rahduke> this is barslow
<brandonban6> sebsebseb, sorry, I missed that.
<phenom> Any one have lit on installing usb wifi cards?
<sebsebseb> Seeker`: why are you not in the op names?  for !ops ?
<rahduke> whatever i just did my comp is messed up now, compiz doesnt work....
<Seeker`> sebsebseb: *shrug*
<pteague> any ideas why i would get a "Permission denied" error when trying to do `crontab -e` ?
<LjL> sebsebseb: you know that's not a question for this channel to begin with.
<sebsebseb> LjL: ok end of discussion :)
<commander_> hello
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<deany> dell mini9 with jaunty UNR installed and updated.  There is no "guest" login option when you click the switch user button.. on my "real" laptop install of jaunty there is.
<sgodsell> okay if I wanted to get the latest kernel for ubuntu,  like the same one on kernel.org  (2.6.29.3).   Where would I find that?
<jdu> raving: one solution might be to use a bootfloppy.
<DasEi> sgodsell: right there, kernel.org
<Jack_Sparrow> sgodsell byou would need to compile your own
<mattgirv> Has anyone any experience with compiling WINE 32bit on a 64bit system? I am having some troubles with getting it to recognise my libGLU dev files.
<rahduke> computer janitor messed my shit up
<DasEi> !kernel > sgodsell
<ubottu> sgodsell, please see my private message
<Shapeshifter> I have this ntfs partition with some text files on it. for some reason, all of these are marked as executables, so that nautilus keeps asking if I want to display or execute. Even if I create a new "empty file" and call it text.txt if asks.
<sgodsell> DasEi, I mean a package
<Seveas> rahduke, wipe, flush and try again
<Shapeshifter> how can I get it not to mark all files as executable??
<rahduke> Seveas: what cha mean?
<rdz> hi all. evolution wants to download 1900 mails from a pop account again, although the mails are already downloaded. how can i avoid that?
<jdu> Shapeshifter: you must set umask (or dmask and fmask) in /etc/fstab
<Seveas> Shapeshifter, there are mount options for that, umask, fmask and dmask. Please read the ntfs-3g docs for details.
<DasEi> sgodsell: right there, kernel.org, if don'tlike it handy (and as said at all), google kernelcheck
<Seveas> rahduke, just a silly joke
<phenom> !usbwifi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbwifi
<phenom> :)
<phenom> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Shapeshifter> jdu, Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> !wifi > phenom
<ubottu> phenom, please see my private message
<rahduke> why would compiz just stop working?
<rahduke> and how can i restart it
<coolkourt> does anyone have experience with eclipse and JRE?
<Guest50329> man im so confused
<sgodsell> DasEi, hmmm,  so there is a package for ubuntu that has 2.6.29.3 kernel on kernel.org?
<Seveas> Guest50329, how come?
<phenom> Seveas, Ok, thx, hopefully that coveres installing usb wifi cards also. ?
<Seveas> phenom, it should
<Guest50329> ive installed samba
<Guest50329> but i have no idea how to access my files on my windows computer
<phenom> Seveas, I'll give it a shot, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> sgodsell If you find it please give me the liunk.
<Guest50329> im in terminal right now
<Seveas> Guest50329, you don't need samba for that. Just places --> network in the menu
<sgodsell> Jack_Sparrow, that is what I am asking ;-)
<Guest50329> yeah, i see windows network, but i get an error when i try connect
<fophillips> Can the live CD read BSD disklabels and ffs?
<Seveas> Guest50329, which error?
<hanasaki> I did a "print" in openoffice and it says the printer is PDF... how do I find the name and path of the file that was output?
<Guest50329> failed to recive share list from server
<Seveas> hanasaki, should be in a folder somewhere in your homedir that has 'PDF' in the name I believe
<diskin> hanasaki, check PDF directory in your $HOME
<DjangO> hi , anyone know how to add another WM in GDM sessions !
 * KaptenRodSkagg_ is away: Jag är upptagen
<Seveas> Guest50329, then the server may be blocking you
<Seveas> KaptenRodSkagg_, disable away messages in here
<DasEi> sgodsell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelGitGuide
<Dr_Willis> DjangO:  GDM gets it from variouys .desktop files.. search for gnome.desktop for an example of one, copy that one, rename it. edit it.. restart GDM
<deany> dell mini9 with jaunty UNR installed and updated.  There is no "guest" login option when you click the switch user button.. on my "real" laptop install of jaunty there is.
<hanasaki> ls: cannot access PDF: No such file or directory
<hanasaki>   diskin and seveas   no such directory
<Guest50329> what server, both are simply connected to a router
<lstarnes> Guest50329: the computer with the shares is considered a server in this context
<Seveas> DjangO, look in /usr/share/xsessions/
<DjangO> yes
<DasEi> Guest50329: samba's description handles the pc holding the files as the server,the other one, accesing one, the client
<Seveas> hanasaki, odd. Are you sure you're looking in your home dir and not for instance the desktop?
<DjangO> got it am there now
<DjangO> thanks alot ;)
<diskin> hanasaki, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140815
<th0r> Guest50329, did you mark any folders as shared in windows?
<Justin10ec> Hi there :)
<Guest50329> yes
<rahduke> if i backup my system using simple backup config, then format my HD from EXT3 to EXT4 can i still restore my old stuff?
<th0r> Guest50329, can you see your windows computer in Places-Network?
<robin0800> Guest50329: You also need to have set file and printer shareing in windows
<Piet> rahduke: yes, since simple backup creates file archives, not images.
<Guest50329> i did do that
<Guest50329> i have shared a folder on my windows pc
<Guest50329> i can now connect to my windows network, but my windows pc doesnt show up
<salvinod>  im back i dont remember who i was talking to about the nvidia driver
<rahduke> thanks piet
<Piet> rahduke: meaning, the backups are not specific to a certain file system
<Seveas> Guest50329, on the windows machine, disable 'simple file sharing' and share folders properly
<rahduke> Piet: how do i know when simple backup is finished?
<Guest50329> ok let me try that hold on
<macman_> how do i know if swap is on .. i typed free and don't know how to read it
<DjangO> Thanks alot , ;)
<mzz> macman_: last line of output, first number is the total available
<mzz> macman_: "free -m" is easier to read
<pepperjack> macman_: free should say like swap:   if you have a value other than 0 its on
<Piet> rahduke: sorry, i just can't remember, haven't used it for a long time and only shortly, too.
<rahduke> Piet: this program bites... its really not simple its a pain
<Guest50329> ok i did that, all i see is my laptop, which is what im on right now
<Guest50329> i dont see the windows pc
<Piet> rahduke: backups are a pain in general ;-)
<macman_> http://pastie.org/478590 < -- what does this show about swap ?
<DasEi>  Guest50329: can you ping desktop ? does dtop has a fw installed ?
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: you need to install samba
<nefrin> greetings - I have a HP laptop with built in Broadcom wireless device. Just turned it on today and it no longer works
<Guest50329> i did install samba
<AshtonKem> Hey, wireless issue. What is the easiest way to get WPA Personnel running on a ndiswrapper driver?
<Guest50329> i dont know the commands, or which ones to use to access my windows foler
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: try this    open   nautiilus the file manager
<robin0800> Guest50329: have you run the network wizard?
<Piet> macman_: sounds like none Swap:            0          0          0
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: wait no first try  to get into it the other way
<hubar> hi, is there a command to find out what the file is linked to?
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: places network
<pepperjack> hubar: ls -l
<macman_> ok Piet to activate it i do swapon /dev/sda2 .. will that stay on after a reboot ?
<mzz> macman_: not unless there's a line in /etc/fstab for it
<Guest50329> yeah i cant find my windows pc there
<hubar> pepperjack, that is EL, not a one right?
<macman_> mzz: how would i add it
<qetuR> Hi! Anyone knows how to get the old VLC GUI back? The one with the video integrated in the main window?
<commander_> hello
<mzz> macman_: using your favorite text editor, possibly. I don't know if there's a specific editor for fstab.
<pepperjack> hubar: yes
<hakon> i have a problem,. i just installed 9.04 netbook remix on my aspire one. but i dont like "netbook launcher". so i want to disable that. i know how to do that but the problem is that i cant figure out how to get the menu back. i want the one button drop-down menu. but there is nowhere where i can right click to "add to panel" anybody that understands??
<pepperjack> qetuR: id /join #vlc   they will probably be able to answer pretty quickly
<rahduke> 9.04 bites
<pepperjack> qetuR: sorry /join #videolan
<mzz> qetuR: I think that ui is gone but there's a switch somewhere to get the video integrated into the window or not
<mzz> but yeah, check there
<coolkourt> is UNR a diff version from the desktop client completely or just in theme?
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: ok try this
<coolkourt> is there any way to make ur own web app for ubuntu with prism?
<epiro> hi
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: well if you know  that computers internal ip address
<epiro> exit
<coolkourt> i mean ur own program that has your webapp in it with prism
<epiro> hi everyone
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: smb://internal ip address   in  location in the file manager
<epiro> can anybody help me install me logtitech webcam?
<qetuR> pepperjack, thanks!
<Guest50329> hold on wheres this file manager
<qetuR> mzz, tried that, doenst work
<sebsebseb> epiro:  does it work?   try  cheese
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: places  computer  or  places network
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: or places home, that's all the file manager
<epiro> sebsebseb . when i try installing cheese, it says that python is incompatible
<sebsebseb> epiro: oh
<Guest50329> ok
<robin0800> hakon: do you have apanel?
<epiro> sebsebseb . but when i wrote lsusb on the terminal, it was connected to some bus
<Guest50329> where do i type what u said
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: do you see the location/address bar?
<joeDeuce> hakon: you mean you need to add a panel so that you can add the menu, or you already have the panel but right-clicking does nothing on it?
<sebsebseb> epiro: not sure
<Guest50329> no
<Guest50329> i dont
<diskin> epiro, when you plug in the camera, what does dmesg say?
<mercutio22> which is update-notifier's command at gnome startup applications?
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: view  and then  check location bar
<leOn> my jaunty install seems to be having some kernel problems ... sometimes it gets unresponsive, although the mouse and keyboard works, i get a trace in syslog which starts with the message "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 61s! [cron:3583]"
<hacktolive> If I re-install ubuntu without formatting, do I get a clean system and my HOME is preserved?
<macman_> i want to swapon but save the changes in fstab
<Guest50329> ok got it , let me see
<sebsebseb> hacktolive: that can be done yes
<sebsebseb> hacktolive: apparnatly you just re install on the partition without formatting it, and  if home is in /    then home stays in tact
<epiro> diskin . what's dmesg?
<hakon> joeDeuce: i have the standard netbook remix panel. but wherever i right click i only get the option to remove from panel. never add to panel
<hacktolive> sebsebseb: any special thing to do? or just re-install without formatting does the job?
<DasEi>  hacktolive:you have a seperate home you want to keep ..
<sebsebseb> hacktolive: ,but  I haven't ever done this personalley
<mercutio22> le0n I'm having kernel panicks as well. Do your caps and numlock keys blink at halt time?
<leOn> i've read a discussion here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/254326, but i don't have any realtek card
<diskin> epiro, it's a command in terminal, same as lsusb. produces a long output.
<hacktolive> sebsebseb: thanks, I will backup the home (just in case) and try it
<sebsebseb> hacktolive: hang on
<Piet> leOn: pastebin /var/log/messages
<joeDeuce> hakon: hmm... is your panel completely full?
<Guest50329> YES
<Guest50329> !!
<epiro> diskin - ok, let me check!
<Guest50329> Thank you
<Guest50329> this is awesome
<Guest50329> thanks a lot man
<FloodBot2> Guest50329: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diskin> epiro, run it as dmesg|tail -n 10 and paste in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<leOn> Piet: i'm only getting those errors stored in /var/log/syslog, i'll paste that
<sebsebseb> hacktolive: back up the data yeah, and  any relivant  .folders sure
<Guest50329> can i now remove that samba stuff i installed ealier now?
<hakon> joeDeuce: well i guess. but not in one way. even if i have no programs open it still acts like it is full. (probably because of the netbook remix way of putting the programs full screen)
<epiro> diskin - ok, im' a beginner...so what shall i write? shall i write: dmesg|tail -n ?
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: it worked what I was saying?
<hacktolive> sebsebseb: yeah, that I know how to do. thanks again
<budak^kecik> assalamualaikum...
<budak^kecik> wakakaka
 * budak^kecik slaps hacktolive around a bit with a large trout
<Seeker`> budak^kecik: please stop
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: what you just done, also used Samba
<diskin> epiro, yes, dmesg|tail -n 10
<Etherael> Anyone know how to activate OS X style font rendering in Jaunty?
<budak^kecik> huh..
<joeDeuce> hakon: I'm new to all this, and I'm not familiar with the remix, but if you remove some of the applets/launchers from the panel, you should get a clean space where you can add your menu
<budak^kecik> anyone have proxy??
<Guest50329> yeah it works
<diskin> epiro, and then go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste results and show the URL here
<budak^kecik> can give to me??
<Guest50329> should i just leave samba installed like i did right?
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: and  you need samba stuff installed to do what you just did, so no you don't just remove it
<joeDeuce> a space where right-clicking will work for you
<diskin> epiro, is it an external camera, right?
<budak^kecik> anyone have proxy??
<budak^kecik> can give to me??
<hacktolive> budak^kecik: what the hell???
<hakon> joeDeuce: ok. ill try, but im a bit afraid. because if i remove some i dont know how to get it all back. but i will try
<DasEi>  hacktolive:I would backup /home (only works as seperate parti) and reformet all system partitons for clean install
<budak^kecik> i want proxy
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: yep leave Samba installed
<LjL> !offtopic | budak^kecik
<ubottu> budak^kecik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<epiro> diskin - yes, this is what I got: [11389.000370] e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down
<epiro> [15191.000151] e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex
<epiro> [16664.364095] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
<epiro> [16664.574488] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<epiro> [16666.005482] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<epiro> [16666.204391] quickcam: QuickCam USB camera found (driver version QuickCam USB 0.6.6 $Date: 2006/11/04 08:38:14 $)
<FloodBot2> epiro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<panty^liners> not for this server k..
<panty^liners> noob
<Guest50329> ok
<Guest50329> next question
<panty^liners> fuck
<diskin> epiro, I said not paste here, but use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest50329> i just played an mp3, installed a codec, and sounds like crap (low bass, blah blah blah) are there any good music players or better codecs?
<epiro> diskin . gotcha, just a sec!
<hacktolive> DasEi: I better start having home on other partition... that's easy, right? just create a parition a say I want it to be the home... ?
<DasEi> !vlc | Guest50329
<ubottu> Guest50329: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: hummm sound issue,  these days I use Banshee for music playing :)
<grkblood13> im trying to compile ffmpeg from source usign this page, step5
<grkblood13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6963607&postcount=360
<grkblood13> it fails though
<grkblood13> it says faad test failed, any1 know why?
<leOn> Piet: sorry about the delay
<Piet> hacktolive: yes, and you mount it elsewhere for the first time and copy the existing /home there
<leOn> Piet: here http://pastebin.com/m6b22665a
<Piet> hacktolive: or move, rather
<epiro> diskin . ok, i did it
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: the codec itself for MP3 is probably fine,  maybe you just got some other issue
<blueskiesokie> i had to add a new udev rule. is it possible to "re-init" udev without rebooting ?
<epiro> diskin . can you see it?
<epiro> !
<diskin> epiro, paste URL here
<hacktolive> Piet: thanks
<DasEi>  hacktolive:yes, choose manual partiton at install, if you haven't already, else simply safe your files this time and copy back; you can re-use /home as a own partiton
<Piet> leOn: no problem
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: also  mp3 is a propritary format,  you might want to try OGG for music instead,  altough  I still play MP3's
<sebsebseb> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hacktolive> thanks DasEi
<epiro> diskin . http://paste.ubuntu.com/172652/
<leOn> Piet: from just looking at it, i would say it's a problem with the iwlagn module ..
<diskin> epiro, you should be all set - camera is detected and driver loaded OK
<leOn> but i'm in no way a kernel hacker
<DasEi>  hacktolive:nevertheless, when re-using system-partis, erase them at least before reinstalling ;-)
<epiro> diskin - it's connected, but it just doesn't detect it!
<Strife89> 7
<diskin> epiro, what's "it"? what program do you run?
<hacktolive> DasEi: OK, that was to be expected...
<hakon> joeDeuce: well, i got it somewhat figured out. now i just have to fight for a while to get it all in place. thank you. and i will come back when im positively sure that my etc/apt/sources.list is not where it is suppose to be... :p thanks
<hacktolive> So if I have my HOME in a separated partition, can I have a dual-boot of ubuntu and Fedora both using the same home.... ?
<joeDeuce> no prob :)
<sebsebseb> hacktolive: yes
<pvvni> hacktolive: yea
<sebsebseb> hacktolive: why dual boot?  why not run one in a virtual machine, if you got enough RAM?
<leOn> Piet: all the reports i've seen that are similar in content are usually associated with ethernet problems
<epiro> diskin - it doesn't detect the webcam!
<hacktolive> cool (regarding dual-boot)
<DasEi> Guest50329: the vlc player brings it's own codecs, even for DVD, else install mplayer, amarok, ubuntu-restricted-extras or check out medibuntu
<sebsebseb> hacktolive: uh?
<pvvni> Hell you could have your /home/user be shared by windows and ubuntu if you wanted
<leOn> could it be that it's not specific to the network card but it's buried a bit more down?
<diskin> epiro, sorry I don't understand. what is the program which doesn't detect the cam?
<CaneToad> Does this link crash your firefox with a segmentation violation?  http://www.infoworld.com/t/regulation/share-file-lose-your-laptop-387 ... crashes mine 100% of the time
<Piet> le0n: ethernet affecting the cpu this much? i haven't looked it up yet, though.
<hacktolive> sebsebseb: only saying that was a cool thing
<Slart> hacktolive: perhaps.. some different versions of apps might not liek it though
<huma> can i boot from an old ubuntu cd and install a fresh one over the net?
<sebsebseb> hacktolive: dual booting hum,   Virtual machines :)
<Piet> leOn: can you pastebin /var/log/kern.log, too since i'd like to have a look at the boot process
<hacktolive> Slart: I was thinking the same...
<sebsebseb> huma: not quite
<Slart> CaneToad: works here.. no crashing
<sebsebseb> huma: you would have to go through each version untill one that is supported
<Slart> CaneToad: on 64bit ubuntu jaunty
<sebsebseb> huma: upgrade through versions
<huma> sebastien, meh..
<leOn> Piet: i see a lot fo complains from kernel 2.6.24-18 onward
<huma> thanks
<sebsebseb> huma: well unless your doing a LTS, because you can  upgrade that straight away to the next LTS.
<epiro> diskin - usually when you connect something to a usb, it detects it and install, but this doesn't do that! i've tried on skype! it simply doesn't exist!
<hacktolive> sebsebseb: yes, I love VMs... but I always like to try new "hacks"...
<sebsebseb> huma: if you installed Dapper, you  can upgrade that to Hardy  just like that
<DasEi> CaneToad: no segfoult.. script-error ?! loads least
<Slart> hacktolive: I would use a separate partition for documents.. and mount that in the home folder.. that way you still have one home for each os but documents and such are still available on both
<CoJaBo-Aztec> What does it mean when free disk space is marked "unusable" by the installer?
<Strife89> Quick question: I instaaled Ubuntu using Wubi. According to System Monitor, my physical hard drive is /host . Can I safely mount it?
<sebsebseb> Strife89: no not exactly
<diskin> epiro, read http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=240231
<sebsebseb> Strife89: I think basically you can't in fact.  also wubi  I woudn't really recommend,  except for trying Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Strife89: it's better to partition your hard disk with real partitions :)
<Shapeshifter> How do I set the image folder for GLSlideshow in the screensaver preferences?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Strife89: With wubi, there is a very high probability of massive filesystem curruption after a crash.
<RUbuntuNooB> Hi all
<AshtonKem> Okay, this is driving me up a wall.
<sebsebseb> RUbuntuNooB: hi
<Sagaci> i'm having trouble setting up a microphone in 9.04, i think there's a clash between alsa and pulseaudio, would it be fine to remove pulseaudio to try and remedy this
<RUbuntuNooB> quick question - i am noob in ubuntu, and i have 8.10 installed, so far i love it far more than windows
<hacktolive> Slart: So... you can mount a regular ext3 partition anywhere you like? even on a regular folder...? I'm still not familiar with that...
<Slart> hacktolive: sure
<DasEi> CaneToad: http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-14406
<AshtonKem> I'm using ndiswrapper, and network-manager-gnome. I set up a profile for my router (WPA Personal), but when I try and connect, yet it prompts me for a password, and the only options are WEP.
<Slart> hacktolive: it's just a gnome thing that you have to mount stuff in /media
<sebsebseb> RUbuntuNooB: ok what do you want to know, just ask
<Slart> hacktolive: but you can mount stuff anywhere you want (almost).. you can mount a folder several times in different places if you want..
<RUbuntuNooB> but one thing drives me nuts - broken hibernate and suspend mode. It just doesnt work on my laptop. I wanted to ask if it was fixed in version 9.04?
<witcher> gnome or KDE better?
<sebsebseb> RUbuntuNooB: oh right that ah yes
<Piet> leOn: are you using some kind of virtualization, such as kvm, xen virtualbox, qemu or the like?
<Armageddon> witcher: which ever you prefer
<hacktolive> Slart: interesting... in fact, I have already done it with regular ISOs, but not with partitions...
<Slart> witcher: different.. not better or worse
<hatter243> !better | witcher
<ubottu> witcher: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hacktolive> Slart: So mounting a partition is kinda like mounting any other file (ISO, tar.gz, etc...) ?
<Slart> hacktolive: sure.. same method
<diskin> epiro, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3856516#post3856516/
<jtaji> RUbuntuNooB: it all depends on your laptop, hibernate and suspend has been working for me for several versions
<jtaji> !laptop | RUbuntuNooB check here for your model
<ubottu> RUbuntuNooB check here for your model: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Piet> leOn: which system architecture is this? i386 or amd64?
<sebsebseb> RUbuntuNooB: that's the kind of thing that works for some lucky people  just like that,  and  that other people need to set up,  and that's not that easy to set up  that feature
<diskin> epiro, some webcams are tricky in Linux with skype :). I have to go, good luck!
<AshtonKem> No ideas on how to use WPA and ndiswrapper?
<Suhail> how do i get ssh to ask for me the password, I always just get "Permission denied (publickey)."
<Sagaci> witcher, what OS are you using now?
<sebsebseb> RUbuntuNooB: it really depends on the hardware you have
<epiro> diskin . thanks, i will...
<leOn> Piet: i have virtualbox installed, but there were time when the problem occoured that i wasn't using it .. thought the vbox* drivers where loaded
<witcher> ubuntu 9.4
<RUbuntuNooB> k thanks for tips..... bummer, it probably doesnt work because i have a weird laptop assembled in russia
<leOn> Piet: it's an amd64 on a 32bit machine with PAE
<Suhail> how do i get ssh to ask for me the password, I always just get "Permission denied (publickey)."
<Sagaci> witcher: so i'm guessing you're already using gnome?
<Trunkz> I've followed the guide for my nc10 on the ubuntu wiki; it instructs me to get linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<sebsebseb> RUbuntuNooB: it's also, because of hardware manufactures and lack of Linux support for such features
<witcher> yes
<Ttech[netbook]> How do I get of that annoying advertisment when I login to ssh?
<leOn> Piet: do you believe it's related to vbox?
<Trunkz> however, apt-get cannot find the actual package
<Trunkz> =/
<Sagaci> witcher: do you like it
<ldiamond> How do I load RAID drivers and mount the raid drives at boot? (I dont have to boot Ubuntu from the raid drive, just mount them automatically when I power up the machine)
<Trunkz> Running Jaunty UNR here
<witcher> its ok
<witcher> but some apps i want are only KDE
<Jack_Sparrow> Trunkz Are you running intrepid?
<Sagaci> witcher: most kde apps will run in gnome
<witcher> i can't get them to install
<Trunkz> Jack_Sparrow: No I'm not, but it seems a modprobe & restart seems to have cured the problem.
<RUbuntuNooB> But is it worth to upgrade to 9.04 now? or is it better to wait a bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> Trunkz It isnt a good idea to mix repos..
<Sagaci> witcher: what packages?
<Piet> leOn: i don't know, yet, i'm just reading a related mailing list thread on the kvm linux module development list. kvm is a virtualization technique.
<Trunkz> Jack_Sparrow: All I've done is enable the backports repo that come by default with 9.04
<sebsebseb> RUbuntuNooB: it's not the kind of thing that will just work in a later Ubuntu version either
<witcher> looking one up
<Trunkz> should i disable them again?
<Ttech[netbook]> Whats with the landscape advertising in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Piet> leOn: how often does this occur? more like hourly, daily, weekly...?
<Jack_Sparrow> Trunkz Just wanting to make sure you were not using backports from a different release
<netripper> hi.. hopefully a quick question.. im installing ubuntu using the alternative (text-based) installer.. i want to configure RAID1, but the partitioner only shows 1 of my twin-identical drivers... 'fdisk -l' correctly shows both drives... is there a known bug in the alternative installer where identical drivers are not detected properly?
<Trunkz> Jack_Sparrow: lol, oh god no :P
<sebsebseb> RUbuntuNooB: just like it probably won't just work on other distros either,  because  the Linux kernel does not have built in support,  because of the hardware manufactures  not releasing specifications for the hardware
<ghindo> I'm trying to fsck an external hard drive, but don't know how.  I've read the man page but still am at a loss.  Help?
<jtaji> RUbuntuNooB: do you have intel video?
<RUbuntuNooB> yep
<kebomix> hello ., how to make gnome default instead of kde ?
<leOn> Piet: i can't really say accurately .. i didn't find any pattern. this is my first personal ubuntu install, on a brand new laptop, and it's less than a week old
<jtaji> RUbuntuNooB: you might want to wait, or be prepared to work around some problems
<witcher> its ones that have "K" infront
<DasEi> ghindo:open aterminal ..
<sebsebseb> RUbuntuNooB: when  your a bit more experienced with Ubuntu,  feel free to  try and get those features working on your lap top,  but  since your new, it would probably just frustrate you trying
#ubuntu 2009-05-15
<Wicked> hello all. ive installed sun's java and changed the default java to use the sun version. ive also installed the sun java plugin....but firefox is still using the icetea version of java. how do i make firefox use the sun java plugin?
<salvinod> can some one tell me the command to stop the x server please
<DasEi> ghindo:sudo fdisk -l
<leOn> piet: i did notice that sometimes the machine refuses to shitdown cleanly by itself, but getting unresponsive, i've only experienced it today
<Jack_Sparrow> salvinod gdm stop ?
<ldiamond> How do I load RAID drivers and mount the raid drives at boot? (I dont have to boot Ubuntu from the raid drive, just mount them automatically when I power up the machine)
 * leOn laffs
<Wicked> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<DasEi> ghindo:identifier and filesystem-type ?
<leOn> s/shitdown/shutdown/
<leOn> =D
<RUbuntuNooB> Good things come at a price, I guess. Still, no way i am going back to XP. Thanks for pointers, guys
<Jack_Sparrow> salvinod hit clt-alt-f2, login. run  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. do your nivida stuff, using sudo. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X . ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui, if needed
<Piet> leOn: not shutting down cleanly is probably another issue which is related to iwlagn.
<leOn> i love those typos
<sebsebseb> RUbuntuNooB: that's not  quite true
<Piet> leOn: i thought so :)
<ghindo> DasEi: Okay, I see.  I think I might be able to get it from here, thank you!
<sebsebseb> RUbuntuNooB: a lot of good programs are  free as in price, but also freedom
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<witcher> i think i lost my helper lol
<jtaji> RUbuntuNooB: you could always boot the livecd to test the video issue
<RUbuntuNooB> i didnt mean price like money, heh.
<Sagaci> Wicked: just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<RUbuntuNooB> I meant like you have to work for it
<leOn> Piet: i must say that i got really impressed by all the user friendlyness on ubuntu ... but all these hickups are making me think twice about it
<sebsebseb> RUbuntuNooB: for some stuff yeah
<RUbuntuNooB> never paid for windows anyway))
<leOn> Piet: i'm a long time debian user
<Wicked> Sagaci, i have it installed. but firefox is still using icedtea
<DasEi> ghindo: it is an ext fsystem, nor ?
<sebsebseb> RUbuntuNooB: naughtey
<kebomix> hello ., how to make gnome default instead of kde ?
<witcher> opps sorry
<sebsebseb> !piracy |  RUbuntuNooB
<ubottu> RUbuntuNooB: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Jack_Sparrow> leOn Most hiccups can be avoided by purchasing known supported hardware
<RUbuntuNooB> Oh, sorry. I live in russia
<ghindo> DasEi: Yes, it's for an ext3 filesystem.  So should I just "fsck -V /dev/sdb1"?
<Jack_Sparrow> kebomix do you have both installed now?
<linxeh> I never paid for windows. it doesnt mean I obtained it illegally
<DasEi> ghindo: first type : mount
<RUbuntuNooB> No one fights software piracy here
<sebsebseb> RUbuntuNooB: ok well  your meant to follow Ubuntu's rules, whatever countrey your in, when using this channel
<kebomix> Jack_Sparrow: yeah :( ,
<Jack_Sparrow> RUbuntuNooB Yes we do
<DasEi> ghindo: make sure fs isn't mounted
<Sagaci> linxeh: so you got it oem?
<Piet> leOn: please install the linux-backports-modules-* package, unless you already have.
<leagris> RUbuntuNooB, to ease suspend working, you may choose to significantly enlarge the swap partition
<kebomix> Jack_Sparrow:  i just was trying kde
<Jack_Sparrow> kebomix under option where you login
<ghindo> DasEi: Nope, not mounted.
<RUbuntuNooB> Alright
<DasEi> ghindo: sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb1
<linxeh> Sagaci: no, I got given it
<sebsebseb> linxeh: yeah  true Microsoft give out  stuff for free as in price, to lock students in,   anyway
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Piet> leOn: this should fix some issues you're having with the iwlagn wireless driver
<leagris> RUbuntuNooB, like 4x the RAM at least
<kebomix> Jack_Sparrow:  yeah , i know , but kde is default , not gnome
<leOn> Jack_Sparrow: you mean hardware that the manufacturer says "ubuntu is supported"  .. or just hardware that is known to work?
<DasEi> ghindo: sudo e2fsck -p      /dev/sdb1  ,sry
<epiro> diskin - thanks, man...yes its an old webcam
<Guest50329> how come i cant hear my mp3s in banshee?
<Jack_Sparrow> kebomix Same menu you can set the default
<epiro> diskin . yes, i'm fallowing the instructions...
<RUbuntuNooB> leagris:  wow, i thought 1.5 ram would be enough
<epiro> diskin . :D
<Piet> leOn: it could possibly also be the reason for the cpu issue. but maybe not. for sure it will be easier to tell once the one issue is gone.
<RUbuntuNooB> i will give it a try
<Jack_Sparrow> leOn Just hardware that is known to work
<Sagaci> can't you just disable icetea via firefox?
<ghindo> DasEi: Got it, thank you for your help :D
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: you need mp3  codec installed.  in fact do this    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  that should take care of that :)
<sebsebseb> and other things
<Laurenceb> hi
<mzz> leagris: why would you want more swap than you have ram for suspend?
<Guest50329> is it a good codec? i dont want ym music to sound like crap
<leOn> Jack_Sparrow: i had a laptop like that last week .. but guess what .. it was OLD! =)
<Sagaci> !hi | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Laurenceb> I'm trying to run an xp application under wine
<leagris> RUbuntuNooB, suspend to disk swap all RAM to the swap partition + some state metadata
<Sagaci> what app?
<Ttech[netbook]> Whats with the landscape advertising in Ubuntu 9.04? How do I shut it off
<Laurenceb> err:comm:set_line_control ByteSize fixme:ntdll:server_ioctl_file Unsupported ioctl 1b000c (device=1b access=0 func=3 method=0)
<Jack_Sparrow> Laurenceb /join #winehq
<ror> Laurenceb, winehq is a good resource
<Sagaci> !wine | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: well MP3 is not exactly a good format, but that's to off topic to get into here
<Laurenceb> k
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > Laurenceb
<leagris> RUbuntuNooB, to that you have to add already used swap during runtime
<ubottu> Laurenceb, please see my private message
<mzz> leagris: I'm successfully suspending with a swap partition that's considerably smaller than my ram, although in hindsight I should've made it a bit larger.
<Piet> leOn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/200509 in case you want to read up on this
<leOn> and that talk about having last years hardware in order to run linux properly is really not much in favour of linux
<RUbuntuNooB> leagris: ok, i ll try that
<RUbuntuNooB> thanks, bye
<Jack_Sparrow> leOn Please stop
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: if  you care so much about sound quality, I highly recommend Flac
<mzz> RUbuntuNooB: imho swap a bit larger than ram will work for the majority of cases (unless you're heavily swapping when you attempt to suspend, which shouldn't be common)
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: sent to wrong person
<vsemenov> anyone ever managed to compile freedce on ubuntu?
<leagris> mzz, sure, you may suspend to ram without swap at all or you may suspend to disk with little swap unless you inteed use very little ram
<Edwardxp> What's Up!
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: if you care so much about sound quality I highly recommend Flac,   yes  the files are bigger, but they sound very good,  and it's also an open format
<leOn> Piet: thanks piet .. i decided to come here cause almost every post i saw was made by ubuntu users .. i'll try the backport modules as you sugested and i think i'll keep the vbox modules out of the equation for now too
<mzz> leagris: do you regularly use significant amounts of swap? Because imho that's not common, unless the machine is annoyingly low on ram
<sebsebseb> Guest50329: and Ubuntu has built in support for  OGG and Flac, just like  other Desktop Linux distros do
<leagris> mzz, I often use wap beside I have 2Gb ram
<mzz> leagris: yes, but more than a few MiB of swap?
<leagris> mzz, running a laptop
<Edwardxp> does anyone know a better ssh irc program ?
<Edwardxp> besides irris?
<leagris> mzz, sometimes more than 50% of my 4Gb swap
<ror> ogg's dead though, in terms of portable players; and FLAC is too big for portables really :(
<mzz> leagris: and performance is still acceptable? Odd, what kind of apps are you running that trigger that?
<leagris> mzz, running WoW with wine
<leagris> mzz, performance drop madly
<mzz> WoW eats gigabytes of memory? I didn't know that
<mzz> leagris: still, that won't hurt suspend unless you attempt to do it while WoW is running :)
<Edwardxp> virtual memory at 8GB would be perfred for WoW
<sebsebseb> ror: portable players, some have support
<Edwardxp> that's what i think anyway..
 * joeDeuce almost smashed his box with a hammer... removing jockey fixed it though :)
<ror> very few have ogg support though, especially not out the box
<Piet> leOn: if you're not currently using virtualbox, it sure doesn't hurt to remove the modules.
<sebsebseb> ror: yeah well, because they are for profit companies, that like their propritary vender lock in formats
<ror> but this is all rather OT
<sebsebseb> ror: yep
<leOn> Piet: yep, i'll blacklist them and insert them before firing it up, if i need it
<Piet> leOn: i would also suggest that you boot up from a live cd and run a fsck.ext -f on all file systems belonging to your linux installation
<Piet> leOn: that's since it can also be a FS issue.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does anyone know if its possible to add a swap partition after install and still have hibernate work?
<Lyth> Can I have a list of Ubuntu-compatible MMOs besides EVE?
<leagris> Edwardxp, I have significant slowdowns on WOL new areas and the crawded Dalaran city. The laptop gfx card, slow disk swap don't help
<Piet> leOn: if I get this correctly then the kernel is having an issue reading acquiring a lock state, which is often stored in a lock file.
<jtaji> CoJaBo-Aztec: yeah sure
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: you can add swap
<CoJaBo-Aztec> How would that be done?
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: partition editor on   Ubuntu Live CD
<Sagaci> is there such a program like APTonCD except it's APTonUSB
<kebomix> hello , the power button on top task bar disappeared after installing KDE ? !!! ,
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: if you need to resize another partition first,  otherwise   sudo apt-get install gparted
<ralmar> Hey guys. Does anyone know an easy solution for throttling the download and upload bandwidth of a NIC? I used to use "wondershaper", but now for some reason it doesnt work anymore. I can use the commands, but they have no actual effect. Thanks
<usser> CoJaBo-Aztec, create a swap partition, with gparted, resize your existing one if you dont have enough space, then just do sudo swapon, you dont even have to restart
<Piet> leOn: finally, if it still occurs, install memtest86+ and run it overnight.
<leOn> Piet: i chose ext3 specially because i wanted it to be trust worthy
<nisperuza> hhoe can I instal the ubuntulooks in my ubuntu 9.04
<DasEi>  kebomix: right-click.. add...
<jtaji> CoJaBo-Aztec: you'll want to add it to /etc/fstab though so it's used at every boot
<coolkourt> how do i get rid of this free JRE 1.5 and get SUNS JRE to work with eclipse
<jtaji> CoJaBo-Aztec: actually I guess swapon won't work if it's not in fstab anyway
<Piet> leOn: good choice then
<CoJaBo-Aztec> This system was created with only primary partitions, so no room for swap but I intend to fix that later on.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there anything special I need to do to re-enable hibernate then?
<leOn> hmm .. linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-11-generic provides updated version for the iwlagn firmware
<carpii> has the jaunty kernel bug been fixed yet, where it wont let you disable ipv6 ?
<leOn> and also the 802.11 stack
<Piet> leOn: luckily, yes
<jtaji> leOn: you probably want to install linux-backports-modules-jaunty though, so it stays up to date
<leOn> jtaji: better go for the meta package .. understood
<unxuxu> Hi... How could I get my cpu fans working good on my laptop with battery manager? To get my fans working I need to set acpi=off for kernel initialization... but this command unable my battery admin...    Debian works great with this things, but Ubuntu is so better for my linux skills... I love it and I need it... LOL... thanks for any advice
<jtaji> leOn: yeah it has solved problems on my thinkpad since intrepid
<leOn> jtaji: on a thinkpad too
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jtaji: Do you know what would need to be done to fix hibernate then?
<leOn> t500
<jtaji> t61
<leOn> i had an r52 until last week =)
<jtaji> CoJaBo-Aztec: I don't think you have to do anything... not positive
<nisperuza> I NEDD THE UBUNTULOOKS TO UBUNTU 9.04
<Sagaci> in synaptic, is there any way to help fill the screenshots of the packages, or is all that done by the developers
<sebsebseb> !caps | nisperuza
<ubottu> nisperuza: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nisperuza> WHERE CAN I DOWNLOAD
<Kaie`> haha
<sebsebseb> Sagaci: I think it's done by developers
<Kaie`> i am actually unable to read lowercase
<sebsebseb> Sagaci: Synaptic is pretty good yeah, but sudo apt-get install program :)
<Declination> i have a dilemma with my microphone input. I have on of the Dells (m1330) that can pre-installed with Ubuntu. It comes with a mounted microphone array. For some reason, audio captured from the array is extraordinarily quite to the point that when I initially tested it, I thought it wasn't working even though every alsa/pulse slider I can find is all the way up. Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jtaji: I have done this on one other computer, and it appears that it looks for the swap by its GUID independantly of the /etc/fstab settings. I cannot find where this is set, and don't want to create another system that cant hibernate..
<mzz> I'd tell Kaie` that must be really annoying, but he wouldn't be able to read it.
<Lyth> Anyone know of any linux mmos
<d-admin> I'm trying to do a dist upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04, but my system is not behaving as it says it would on the website
<Kaie`> =]
<Sagaci> sebsebseb: i know it seems quite minor but I think that would help new ubuntu linux users adapt quicker, just by having small screenshots
<coz_> d-admin,  what is it doing?
<kebomix> how to remove kde 4.2 complete remove ? :@
<sebsebseb> d-admin: you can't just upgrade  8.04 to 9.04  you would have to go through 8.10 first
<d-admin> it I know that
<jtaji> CoJaBo-Aztec: dunno, I've never been in your situation
<sebsebseb> !puregnome |  kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Guest50329> well, when i had xp installed my music sounded much better for some reason, now i have ubuntu, and my music doesnt sound good, low bass, and so on
<mzz> Lyth: iirc "eternal lands" is one
<d-admin> but it kees saying that my system is uptodate, it wont even let me upgrade to 8.10
<coz_> kebomix,   maybe sudo apt-get autoremove kde-desktop  ??
<Lyth> thanks, anyone
<DasEi> Guest50329: alsamixergui installed ?
<Guest50329> whats that?
<coz_> d-admin,  how are you upgrading   update-manager -d
<Sagaci> run "update-manager -d"
<sebsebseb> d-admin: you have to  change something so it will let you upgrade to 8.10
<sebsebseb> d-admin: you have to tell it that you wan't non LTS releases as well
<kebomix> the power button that connected with pidgin status disappeared ? any solution
<d-admin> ok, what do I do that?
<DasEi> Guest50329: a util to regulate volumeand even more showing correct soundcard(--driver)
<sebsebseb> !upgrade |  d-admin
<ubottu> d-admin: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does anyone know how (K)Ubuntu determines which swap partition to resume from hibernate so I can fix it?
<Guest50329> so once i install that will it find my correct sound card and all?
<sevodnya> d-admin: System > Software Sources > Updates > Release Upgrade -- this will need to be set to "Normal releases"
<DasEi> Guest50329: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<Sagaci> system > administration > software sources > updates tab > check for updates "normal releases"
<Lyth> Does anyone know of any high quality MMOs for linux?
<d-admin> thanks!
<sebsebseb> Lyth: games?
<DasEi> Guest50329: alsamixergui
<Lyth> yes
<d-admin> I think I fugured it out, I forgot about the LTS thing...
<Trunkz> Lyth: Ragnarok Online
<d-admin> thanks!
<sevodnya> cojabo: I've run into this before, I recall having to edit /etc/fstab, let me see if I can dig up the directions for you.
<DasEi> Guest50329: upper right corner > s-card listed correctly?
<Sagaci> sebsebseb: i usually use cli to install packages now anyhow, but sometimes I prefer synaptic to just browse
<sebsebseb> Lyth: 42 of the best  free linux games       42  of the best  commercial linux  games      search for that in google and you will get onto stuff
<Guest50329> yeah i got sigmatel
<sebsebseb> Lyth: also you could like search the history for a site such as linuxtoday.com and  find out what games articles they had
<VCoolio> Hi, if I change blacklist.conf, does that take immediate effect or what command should I use?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sevodnya: I edited /etc/fstab, and swap works but hibernate fails to resume (still looks for the old GUID). If you can find instructions to fix that, I'd greatly apreciate it.
<unxuxu> Anything about good acpi admin... ? I cant use cpu fans with ubuntu... acpi=off just put it turned on all the time... and my battery has no administration
<s34n> I'm tried to start iptables automatically by placing a shell script in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/
<sebsebseb> Lyth: loads of good  Linux games out there as well,  you just need to know about them.    synaptic  has a few in there as well
<sebsebseb> Sagaci: yep that's like me
<kebomix> guys , wut is the name of the button on the top right corner that manager power ( restart - log out - shutdown ) and connected with pidgin status ?
<s34n> but it doesn't execute the iptables script
<Guest50329> wgar does this alsa mixer do
<Guest50329> what*
<s34n> what am I missing?
<ralmar> Hey guys. Does anyone know an easy solution for throttling the download and upload bandwidth of a NIC? I used to use "wondershaper", but now for some reason it doesnt work anymore. I can use the commands, but they have no actual effect. Thanks
<Azodon> welcome Bryan_01
<s34n> ralmar: diffserv?
<Sagaci> kebomix: notification area, user switcher, shut down
<Bryan_01> tks Azodon
<sevodnya> cojabo: Try "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<Azodon> no problem
<Piet> leOn: you may want to subscribe to this if you haven't already: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/376363
<Renfield> I have a quick question. I'm trying to compile a program from source. It says it needs libcurl. I see that there are a number of packages with the name curl in them. Which one do I need?
<Renfield> I tried just 'curl', and that wasn't enough.
<ldiamond> How do I load RAID drivers and mount the raid drives at boot? (I dont have to boot Ubuntu from the raid drive, just mount them automatically when I power up the machine)
<kirlyin> how do i add the "task bar" to a panel?
<s34n> Renfield: aptitude search libcurl
<s34n> Renfield: hopefully, there will be a package actually called libcurl
<th0r> Renfield, you probably need the libcurl-dev package. Often when compiling you need the -dev for associated libs
<VCoolio> kirlyin: right click panel, add to panel, search for window list
<DasEi> ralmar: there might be better solutions, one is ethtool :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/172663/
<Renfield> s34n: Yea! Why does that command show libcurl-dev, but apt-cache search libcurl doesn't?
<kirlyin> oh there it is..thanks
<mzz> Renfield: oddly enough there's no libcurl4-dev, and I'm not sure if you want libcurl4-openssl-dev or libcurl4-gnutls-dev, but I'm pretty sure you want one of them.
<Renfield> I've been using apt-cache search, I thought that was the way to go.
<th0r> Renfield, installing -devs that you don't need won't hurt anything, it will just take up a little disk space
<Strife89> I have a quick question: I installed Ubuntu using Wubi; Ubuntu resides on a virtual disk on my physical hard drive. Inside Ubuntu, looking at System Monitor, it list my physical hard drive as "/host". Can I safely mount and use it?
<Renfield> mzz: aptitude search libcurl shows me a libcurl4-dev. You think I should go with that instead of libcurl-dev?
<s34n> what is the best practive for loading an iptables ruleset at startup?
<panzor> hello, I"m running 8.04 and am having trouble getting recent nvidia drivers to work
<mzz> Renfield: I wouldn't be at all surprised if both libcurl-dev and libcurl4-dev are just aliases for one of the two packages I mentioned.
<sebsebseb> Strife89: no
<mzz> Renfield: (I'm not in ubuntu currently, can't check)
<panzor> s34n: I use /etc/rc.local
<sebsebseb> Strife89: don't think so,  and Wubi is only good for trying Ubuntu,   woudn't normalley recommend it though for various reasons.   real partitions :)
<kryle> whats the name of the ubuntu browser? natilius ?
<sebsebseb> kryle: nautilus
<mzz> sebsebseb: isn't it already mounted (on /host)?
<kryle> thank you !
<s34n> panzor: it seems like the /etc/network stuff was made for this purpose
<mzz> err, wrong nick
<mzz> Strife89: ^^^
<s34n> panzor: but perhaps I'm misunderstanding
<Renfield> mzz: When I try to install libcurl-dev it says I need to select the openssl or gnutls version.
<Strife89> sebsebseb: Meh, I've been reluctant to repartition my new notebook's drive, but if that's the case, then.... :)
<mzz> Renfield: heh.
<mzz> Renfield: can't help you there, I don't know offhand which would preferable.
<sebsebseb> Strife89: it's not hard to  do real partitions :)
<panzor> s34n: I just add the lines that add rules to my rc.local and I don't think anything more of it. It works for me.
<Strife89> sebsebseb: I know, but one partitioning job on an old desktop went rather badly, and I've been scared of partitioning since.
<Renfield> mzz: I'm asking on the channel for the application I'm compiling.
<sebsebseb> Strife89: yep most of us  experienced Ubuntu users, woudn't  normalley recommend wubi for  various reasons
<Strife89> sebsebseb: On the other hand, that incident was three years ago.
<sebsebseb> Strife89: what happended?  and I don't mind helping with partitining
<bc_rich> do you know when brtfs will be available for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> bc_rich: not any time soon
<Strife89> sebsebseb: Actually, I think I later turned up some bad RAM on that system anyway.
<mzz> bc_rich: don't hold your breath (the disk format wasn't even stable yet last time I checked)
<panzor> Does anyone know how to manually update nVidia drivers enough to troubleshoot why mine won't work?
<Strife89> sebsebseb: I know that my laptop has a recovery partition, though, and I'm nervous about blowing it.
<mzz> sebsebseb: apart from the installer is it really that bad?
<bc_rich> so what is the best failsystem out there I can use with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> panzor: I'll  try to help a little.   First of all  old or new graphics card? and which version of Ubuntu?
<mzz> Strife89: from what I've seen the ubuntu partitioner is pretty safe as long as you pay attention to what you're doing.
<sevodnya> strife89: The latest installers make it very easy to leave recovery partitions and whatnot intact; my laptop has one still in place.
<mzz> Strife89: (you don't have to be an expert to use it, iirc it gives a nice overview of what it's going to do before doing anything irreversible)
<Strife89> mzz: Yeah, I've used it before. Way back with 7.04. :)
<panzor> ubuntu 8.04, Quadro FX 570M (notebook version) currently running 169.12. This driver is over a year old and I want to upgrade due to the GPU getting way too hot.
<sebsebseb> mzz: let's see it  puts itself inside Windows!   Does that answer the question?  :) :d   heh more seriously  if   windows is fragmented Ubuntu can get slow.   Wubi partitions can get currupted.   The bootloader  can  completly mess up.   Something really bad happens to  Windows, well bye bye Ubuntu as well.
<Strife89> mzz: And that was on a machine that had a fudged-up partition table beforehand.
<Bryan_01> do anybody know any Ubuntu Italian Channel ?
<mzz> Strife89: the only thing I found not entirely trivial (using the 9.04 alt installer) was getting it to install no bootloader (I already have one)
<Pici> !it | Bryan_01
<ubottu> Bryan_01: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<panzor> sebsebseb: ubuntu 8.04, Quadro FX 570M (notebook version) currently running 169.12. This driver is over a year old and I want to upgrade due to the GPU getting way too hot.
<jeniffer> hello boys. I would like to know what is the driver ubuntu uses for touchscreens....why is it autocalibrated? how Ubuntu can autocalibrate it?
<mzz> sebsebseb: that's true, you're depending on windows leaving the file alone. I don't know all that much about wubi's boot loader setup.
<sevodnya> Strife89: what bootloader did you have installed before?
<Bryan_01> Grazie ubottu !!!
<jeniffer> !evtouch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evtouch
<jeniffer> !touch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touch
<jeniffer> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Strife89> sevodnya: What, on my old desktop or my laptop?
<jeniffer> !calibration
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calibration
<kansan__> how do i make hardy see all 4GB of my ram (32bit version of ubuntu).... as opposed to the 3GB it currently sees
<mzz> jeniffer: don't get too bot-happy, or open a private chat window with the bot
<mzz> kansan__: that might not be possible without upgrading to a 64-bit kernel
<sevodnya> Stife89: Sorry, wrong nick there.
<panzor> kansan__: ubuntu uses the extra gig for the kernel, so it's not being wasted you just don't see it listed and you can't use it for regular things
<sebsebseb> mzz: it  puts the  Windows bootloader on and edits it, so   Grub  can boot up Ubuntu,  but I been here when people coudn't  boot up either Windows or Wubi/Ubuntu
<Strife89> sevodnya: Ah. :)
<kansan__> mzz, should i run the 64 bit version of ubuntu instead or something?
<jeniffer> mzz sorry for the inconveniences...how can i open a private window?
<mzz> kansan__: I think I would with that amount of ram, but I haven't researched this, so don't just take my word for it.
<kansan__> panzor, are you sure?
<Strife89> Alright, I'll give it a go.
<mzz> jeniffer: depends on your irc client. Try "/msg ubottu !evdev"
<jeniffer> "/msg ubottu !evdev
<mzz> jeniffer: sorry, without the quotes
<panzor> kansan__: well, that's what I've heard and it's kept me from messing with PAE to get it to work. Google search PAE if you're not convinced.
<kansan__> panzor, pae?
<kansan__> i guess i should just google search ;p
<sebsebseb> panzor: old graphics card?   Which type of?
<panzor> sebsebseb: ubuntu 8.04, Quadro FX 570M (notebook version) currently running 169.12. This driver is over a year old and I want to upgrade due to the GPU getting way too hot.
<jeniffer> mzz perhaps you know something about touchscreen drivers used bu ubuntu.....
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: try pressing the name  of the person  you want to talk to
<sebsebseb> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<coventry> The command "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" is failing with the message "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)".  It appears from http://tinyurl.com/pdnfem that this is a long-standing problem.  I tried the suggestion on that page to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a".  This did turn up a package problem, but fixing it so the dpkg command ran without errors did not correct the tasksel problem.  Any suggestions as to how to proceed?
<ror> 32bit operating systems can surely only use 3Gigs of ram, hence 32 bits of addressing space??
<jeniffer> panzor....related to slitaz?
<ror> someone please correct me if I'm wrong
<mzz> jeniffer: I really don't, sorry
<jeniffer> sebsebseb thanks
<panzor> jeniffer: Um...no?
<super_hoops> i'm getting this error when i boot my pc "grub loading stage 1.5. grub loading please wait error 17"
<CyPiNinja> There was this tool in gnome, When I plugged in a camera once it got automatically detected and could get my pictures off, But I'm on debian now, And I'm trying to get my pictures off.... So what was/is the name of the tool?
<mzz> ror: 4, not 3, but it's complicated a bit by how physical ram gets mapped to virtual memory.
<mzz> super_hoops: "error 17" is mapped to an actual error message in the grub manual.
<sebsebseb> panzor: ok try this
<DasEi> ror: up to four (without mod), but all ram are counting, like graphics and so on
<sebsebseb> panzor: system > administaration > hardware drivers
<mzz> super_hoops: looked it up for you: "Cannot mount selected partition", "returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB."
<usser_> CyberSix, digiKam on kde or fspot on gnome probably
<ror> ok
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: no problem
<mzz> super_hoops: iirc that usually means the boot partition changed, and reinstalling grub is usually the quickest fix
<javyn> heya
<mzz> !grub | super_hoops
<ubottu> super_hoops: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * ror hugs his 512MB of ram
<panzor> sebsebseb: okay, then what
<mzz> super_hoops: (the "boot partition" being the one grub itself is on, which may or may not be the same as your root partition)
<sebsebseb> !ot | ror
<ubottu> ror: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<javyn> i have a rather strange question.... will ubuntu running xubuntu-desktop run just as fast as just having xubuntu?  I ask b/c my laptop is running Ubuntu but is a bit slow due to graphic card limitations, and I'd like to see if Xubuntu-desktop will speed it up
<sebsebseb> ror: heh :)
 * CoJaBo-Aztec wonders if its a good idea to sacrifice the Dell utility partition in order to create a swap partition...
<sevodnya> CyPiNinja: could also be gtkam
<sebsebseb> panzor: anything availalbe?
<sevodnya> cojabo: how big is your hard drive?
<super_hoops> yeah the ubuntu partition was on the same hard drive as my XP install.  how do i go about re-installing grub?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sevodnya: 80GB
<mzz> javyn: I think so (as long as you switch your session to it, obviously), but get a second opinion
<amit> ok
<panzor> sebsebseb: Yeah, it's the driver I'm currently using, the old one
<mzz> super_hoops: see the "RestoreGrub" thing ubottu gave you
<sebsebseb> panzor: maybe there isn't a later driver available
<sebsebseb> panzor: also trying to install one yourself, can really go bad
<mzz> super_hoops: iirc those instructions work for more than just windows overwriting it.
<super_hoops> just spotted it :D cheers.
<ldiamond> How do I load RAID drivers and mount the raid drives at boot? (I dont have to boot Ubuntu from the raid drive, just mount them automatically when I power up the machine)
<panzor> sebsebseb: I know, it's not working
<Guest54330> i installed alsamixer, but it says my card is pulse audio, which is not true, i think this is why my sound mp3s sound like crap right now, what can i do?
<sebsebseb> panzor: what's the problem with the current?
<sevodnya> cojabo: I mean, I've left 5GB for my swap, and I've never had a problem; how much room do you have to play around with between ubuntu and swap?
<panzor> sebsebseb: It's over a year old and the GPU is getting to 80C
<mzz> Guest54330: this is a feature I do not know how to work around without killing pulse completely, which may not be desirable.
<sebsebseb> panzor: ok well that is probably a sign  to tell you that your hardware is failing
<super_hoops> ok i'll go through that recovering ubuntu thing now and let you know how i get on. cheers guys :D
<ralmar> dasei i dont think ethtool is what im looking for... its to set the speed of your ethernet like 100mbs 50 mbs.. full duplex, etc
<panzor> sebsebseb: I dunno, it doesn't do this on windows that has the updated driver. That's why I want to update this one
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sevodnya: I have a total of 10GB free, but only one primary partition entry left. The utility partition takes only 70MB, but uses up a partition table entry.
<Kelwing> sevodnya: isn't 5GB a bit of overkill?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sevodnya: The problem is, I;m not certain what the utility partition does...
<javyn> mzz:  thanks.  i'm not sure.  up until recently i've been a windows user, and i'd never ever have considered installing another desktop or window manager.  it would at best make my computer slow as hell, at worst crater the OS.  I'm not sure if Linux is the same way
<sevodnya> guest54330: pulseaudio can occasionally cause problems, but I've never known it to cause sound degredation.
<mzz> javyn: it's entirely possible to have three of them installed without them getting seriously in each others way. I don't know if the ubuntu install enables any system services that xubuntu doesn't, but those aren't too hard to disable if you find someone to give you a list.
<sevodnya> kelwing: probably, but I've got a 200GB drive, and I'm barely using 35 for anything--I was just wondering why not having enough space for both swap and utility would be an issue on an 80 gig.
<GillaGal> how do I set the region on a new DVD drive?  I've tried regionset and it didn't work.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Kelwing: I think for hibernete needs swap to be at least as much as RAM. I have 4GB, so my swap will also probably be about 5GB.
<mord> jeniffer: in case you didn't find an answer yet, google for tslib and pointercal and you're bound to find loads of examples
<sebsebseb> panzor: nividas  stupid nivida driver  in  stupid .bin format,   with it being a bit of a pain to install those,  and then xorg messing up maybe/probably.   I am not that sure what to do anyway,  but tried stuff like this before,  no  fun at all.     Anyway  stick around and someone else will probably help.
<mzz> Guest54330: other possibilities include: wrong sound driver used (not that likely), you using a media player with a configured equalizer before
<javyn> i put xubuntu and kubuntu desktops on my desktop computer.  xubuntu rocks but kubuntu is crap imo.  i think xubuntu would be great on my laptop.  xfce is nice
<mzz> CoJaBo-Aztec: it'll suspend with less swap than ram as long as not all ram is used for anything but disk cache.
<javyn> no offense to kde fans, but you know, each his own
<Guest54330> whats a good equalizer/
<Guest54330> ?
<panzor> sebsebseb: Oh, I have no problem installing. The darn thing just won't work! haha. I'm thinking about compiling my kernel with it somehow...I dunno.
<sebsebseb> panzor: yeah .bins are a pain to install
<leagris> Each time I hibernate or suspend, I have to reload the sound drivers to regain sound at wake up
<sebsebseb> panzor: you got to make them executable and stuff
<panzor> sebsebseb: Not really, just sh <file>.bin
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mzz: What will happen if theres not enough?
<leagris> Is there a workaround for that?
<mzz> CoJaBo-Aztec: I've had it fail somewhat messily (attempt to suspend, then give up halfway through and restart, thrashing heavily)
<mzz> CoJaBo-Aztec: err, resume, not restart.
<panzor> sebsebseb: you only need to do chmod +x if you do ./<file>.bin -- "sh <file>.bin" should work without x rights
<jeniffer> mord thank you very much....
<mzz> CoJaBo-Aztec: the "thrashing heavily" part of it was somewhat annoying, but it was easy enough to recover (just kill some apps and try again)
<sebsebseb> panzor: if I remember correctly you need to use commands yes, but   you can't have a GUI  when running
<super_hoops> ok i'm stuck already lol.  it says type "find /boot/grub/stage1...i get the error like it says i might.  so i put in find /grub/stage1 and i get the same error 15. file not found. any ideas?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I should have planty of space, so I think I could spare 4GB or so for swap on this computer just in case..
<sebsebseb> panzor: alt  f7 or whatever it was
<sebsebseb> panzor: for the shell
<javyn> damn it, uninstalling kubuntu-desktop removed virtualbox
<DasEi> !info iprelay | ralmar
<ubottu> ralmar: iprelay (source: iprelay): User-space bandwidth shaping TCP proxy daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71-4 (jaunty), package size 25 kB, installed size 100 kB
<javyn> i hope it didn't delete my VM
<Kelwing> sebsebseb: is it you or panzor that is having a problem?
<jeniffer> mord i asked about the driver ubuntu uses to calibrate the touchscreens, because i have been trying to do that by hand in another distro....not debian based.... I love ubuntu, but is too heavy for the hardware i have
<sebsebseb> Kelwing: panzor
<mzz> super_hoops: where are you typing this, exactly? In a grub running inside ubuntu, or in a grub running natively?
<andresj> hey, is there a way to play a specific YouTube video in Totem? I have the URL, but I can't find the video w/ the search box in Totem (Movie Player).
<kirlyin> is there a ubuntu ver of the logitech keyboard manager? or is there one built in?
<Kelwing> panzor: what is your problem? i joined after you had asked
<super_hoops> i'm opening the terminal and rubbing it inside ubuntu
<DasEi> ralmar  : http://www.inliniac.net/blog/category/traffic-shaping
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: for to heavy for the hardware you have?  does  the touch screen even work in Ubuntu?
<mzz> super_hoops: hmm, sec
<super_hoops> sorry for being a pain :)
<mzz> super_hoops: I just haven't had to mess with grub recently
<jeniffer> sebsebseb yes! it works perfectly...it is autocalibrated (i use this expression because i dont konw what else call it)
<mzz> super_hoops: trying to remember if you have to mount your root partition inside ubuntu first
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: ok good
<sebsebseb> :)
<mzz> super_hoops: actually, can you just try that? exit that grub prompt, make sure your partition is mounted (you can see /media/whatever/boot/grub/stage1), then try grub again
<DasEi> ralmar  : wondershaper might also work
<Guest54330> how come ubuntu says i only have 1 gig of ram when i have more
<mzz> Guest54330: that sounds like you're using a kernel without high memory support for some reason
<Guest54330> how can i fix that
<mzz> Guest54330: which is odd, because the generic one has CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y. What kernel is this?
<mzz> Guest54330: ("uname -a" will tell)
<mord> jeniffer: hmm. i'm currently running jaunty on a n810, i wonder what h/w you have that is too slow for ubuntu :) anyway, i don't think the calibration is done by a driver per se, at least on my n810 i just get the /etc/pointercal values from nokia-tablets-pointercal. i suppose there are at least good guesses for most of the more common touchscreens somewhere out there
<Guest54330> type that in terminal?
<Kelwing> Guest54330:  Try also moving your RAM around to different slots.  I had this problem with my server, and that resolved it
<mzz> Guest54330: yes
<jeniffer> ubotu se esta poniendo brutico....no sabe nada de lo que le pregunto
<Guest54330> im on a laptop i only have two slots ans there both used
<mzz> Kelwing: I'm optimistically assuming this is a software problem, since I'm much better at fixing those :)
<Guest54330> Linux amit-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<jeniffer> mord i have been trying with evtouch, but i havent been able to calibrate it... the pointer is never under my finger
<doc``> i have some problem running a 32 bit java jdk, i installed ia32-sun-java6-bin but thats just JRE cant find a 32bit jdk
<mzz> Guest54330: ok, so the obvious guess is out. Can you pastebin dmesg (try "dmesg|pastebinit", you may have to apt-get install pastebinit first)
<Kelwing> mzz: It's a good idea to try a fix as harmless as mine before you go doing a lot of hard work
<smerz> doc check the package manager
<mzz> super_hoops: I have no idea what "merged them together" means in partition magic. Also, please stay on the channel, but include my nick.
<raving> Is there a way to bounce off the CD into a USB-Key based installation?
<smerz> the jdk can be found in there
<mzz> Kelwing: I must admit I also assumed the ram worked before (in a different os) so I'm glad you reminded me of the hardware side of things
<Kelwing> raving: why not just do a pure usb key install?
<Kelwing> raving: no usb booting support?
<Guest54330> whats the command that goes before apt-get
<raving> Kelwing: yep
<mzz> Guest54330: "sudo", perhaps?
<raving> Kelwing: it's pretty old hardware, from 2002 or so
<smerz> Guest54330: normally "sudo" as in superuser do
<Kelwing> raving: It is possible, I remember one was distributed with Slax
<sebsebseb> Guest54330: sudo apt-get install program
<mord> jeniffer: have you tried ts_calibrate and then stuffing the values to /etc/pointercal?
<Kelwing> raving: I'll go see if I can find one for you
<mzz> raving: it's quite possible to get a linux kernel + initramfs from the cd and everything else off the usb stick, but that doesn't help if most of the installer is in initramfs, which it might be.
<super_hoops> mzz: sorry, new to all this lol.  basically when i installed ubuntu it was supposed to go to the G: partition that i'd created...but for some reason it created a new partition i: and installed to that but it only created a partition large enough to install linux and not enough to actually install any updates etc.  so i formatted both G & i partitions and joined them together to form one G partition. this is what has caus
<super_hoops> ed all the problems.
<jeniffer> mord noup, i did not know ts_calibrate.... i will google for it! thanks a lot!
<mord> jeniffer: np
<Kelwing> raving: try this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-810/
<jeniffer> mord good bye!!!
<raving> Kelwing: thanks, i'll check it out
<mzz> raving: I don't know how possible it is to get the kernel + initramfs from usb through the cd's bootloader (before booting a linux kernel)
<Guest54330> mzz: http://pastebin.com/f70243d66
<Kelwing> mzz: I know it is possible, I used one at my school for Slax
<mzz> super_hoops: "formatted both G & I partitions" sounds like "erased all of linux" to me
<raving> mzz: if it doesn't work, it doesn't work, but if it does, that'll be great
<mzz> super_hoops: am I missing something?
<raving> Kelwing: that looks like exactly what i need
<super_hoops> i think i may have yes.  but its messed up my dual boot so i can't even get into windows now to back stuff up for a complete fresh install.
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me what this error means when making an archive.....
<Kingsy101> An error occurred while adding files to the archive.
<Kingsy101> (null)
<cfedde> is there a way to load the nbr packages to a netbook that was upgraded using the update manager?
<mzz> Guest54330: it really only sees 1 GiB (and it's a highmem-enabled kernel alright). Does the bios see all ram (during its boot time scan for example)?
<norris> fx
<CiPHER_> Can someone please help me fix my mouse problem on jaunty,Ive tried for two days now...Googling 100 topics did not work. The mouse randomly jumps across the screen and clicks
<Kingsy101> after you click ok the archive still seems to be there and seems to be intact
<Kelwing> cipher: are you on a laptop?
<dsabecky> CiPHER_: What kind of mouse do you have? (Ball, Thumb, Optical, Laser, Trackpad)
<mzz> super_hoops: if your ubuntu partition is still there you should be able to mount it through the livecd. If you can not or if that partition is now empty you'll have to reinstall ubuntu (or run the "repair" option from a windows install cd to get windows to boot again)
<Guest54330> how can i check?
<Guest54330> just in bios?
<CiPHER_> dsabecky:ps2 ball mouse,2 buttons and a scroll button in the middle made by HP
<mzz> Guest54330: I would check if the bios sees all ram, because if it doesn't it's highly unlikely the os is going to
<Guest54330> ill brbr
<CiPHER_> Kelwing:No im not
<Kelwing> Cipher: does it act normally in other operating systems?
<CiPHER_> Kelwing:It operated lovely under windows which I just wiped off my HDD
<CiPHER_> Kelwing:Ive tried just about EVERYTHING,lol...
<super_hoops> mzz: so it's just fixboot and fixmbr that i run in the xp recovery?
<mzz> super_hoops: those would make windows boot again, iiuc.
<mzz> super_hoops: if you did indeed format all linux partitions you've lost grub and would have to reinstall to get it back
<smerz> CiPHER_: never heard of that :( sorry. maybe try using it as USB or PS2 (whatever you're using, try the other)
<smerz> i suppose you use PS2 mouse correct?
<CiPHER_> smerz:I tried that
<Kelwing> CiPHER_ do you have any other mice around and you can try?
<CiPHER_> smerz:yes,ps2
<smerz> same effect ?
<smerz> it's the same on usb ?
<CiPHER_> Kelwing:let me check
<super_hoops> mzz: yeah i just wanna get into windows so i can back everything up then format and just go full linux instead of messing with both os'
<Kingsy101> does anyone have an idea about my issue ?
<mzz> Kingsy101: how are you archiving, exactly?
<mzz> Kingsy101: this sounds like a bug in the error reporting of the archiver
<CiPHER_> smerz:well,I think I tried that,I edited the xorg.conf file if thats what your talking about
<smerz> CiPHER_: try a different mouse additionally you could try a ps2->usb adapter
<CiPHER_> smerz:The thing is this mouse works fine,except for when it jumps across screen clicking randomly
<mzz> CiPHER_: bad hardware can do that because of how the ps/2 protocol works. If the mouse also supports usb switching to that will fix it
<CiPHER_> Kelwing:No I dont
<CiPHER_> mzz:Ok,how do I switch to USB
<CiPHER_> mzz:File editing?
<mgmuscari> does anybody know how to check whether compiz is using direct rendering?
<norrisg1> Hello, i will help people with problems with ubuntu, edubuntu, and kubuntu
<smerz> adapter or a 5$ mouse :(
<mzz> CiPHER_: (I've had a ps/2 trackball do the same thing under windows (occasionally spazzing out with the pointer zooming around between the corners of the screen, occasionally clicking stuff in the process))
<lstarnes> mgmuscari: if direct rendering is enabled it should work.  try glxinfo | grep ^direct
<mzz> CiPHER_: it depends on the hardware. If the mouse supports it just finding a ps/2 -> usb adapter and plugging in through that will fix it.
<mzz> CiPHER_: (please keep in mind ps/2 is *not* generally hotpluggable, although usb is)
<CiPHER_> mzz:ahh..I dont have an adapter :(
<norrisg1> Anyone here need help
<smerz> I had a KVM that would work fine using PS2 mice under windows. but not in linux. so linux apparently is more sensitive here
<Enissay> How can i list the content of "/" with size?
<Kelwing> CiPHER: along with what mzz said, this happens with old/well used hardware.  I have not really found a fix for this.  Hopefully you do.
<CiPHER_> Kelwing:Yes,this has stumped everyone Ive spoken with and ive yet to see this problem before,lol
<mzz> CiPHER_: there's a kernel option that may mitigate the problem somewhat. I haven't found a good page describing this, but http://www.idevelopment.info/data/Unix/Linux/LINUX_ErraticMouseBehaviorwithMouseFedoraandBelkinKVM.shtml is close.
<Kelwing> CiPHER_: If you try another mouse it would help us rule out ubuntu being the problem
<smerz> Enissay: via GUI or commandline?
<CiPHER_> Kelwing:Let me try to find one
<Cryp\ict_Donkey> Gos is cool
<mzz> CiPHER_: (I'm talking mainly about the psmouse.resetafter kernel parameter, but please read the entire page for some background on the problem)
<sevodnya> enissay: Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer gives you a graphical breakdown, if that would help
<Enissay> smerz, commandline
<smerz> hang on
<Enissay> sevodnya, thanks :)
<Guest65233> nm mzz i always had 1 gig lol im a idiot
<mzz> CiPHER_: (it's triggered by single bytes being dropped between the mouse and the computer, so it does probably happen more with old hardware with a slightly bad cable or connection)
<smerz> there are 2 commands enissay, one to see filesystem usage and one to see the size of all subfolders etc (essentially the size of the location you're in)
<Kelwing> CiPHER_: so time for a new mouse
<leagris> Enissay, with cmd line use: du -skh /*
<CiPHER_> Kelwing:trying another one now
<smerz> du is for filesystem usage
<mzz> Guest65233: it's possible you have more but it's not all accessible because of some hardware issue. But as long as the bios doesn't see all of it you're almost certainly wasting your time debugging the os.
<smerz> and for folder content size i use "du --max-depth=1 -m -c -x . | sort -n -r"
<smerz> that gives you the sizes in order and in megabytes
<smerz> and total at the end
<karl_> can somebody help me? i have a problem with a via driver
<smerz> karl_: just state your problem. I most likely wont be able to help but just state your issue
<Kelwing> mzz: did he try my suggestion?
<Kelwing> mzz: for the ram
<CiPHER_> Kelwing:other mouse seems to be working fine
<norrisg1> karl_ i help you in IM
<mzz> Kelwing: iiuc he only has the two slots to work with (laptop hardware) so reseating isn't much of an option (beyond swapping them around to verify they both work)
<Kelwing> mzz: swapping actually fixes it sometimes
<mzz> Guest65233: ^^^
<Kelwing> mzz: you'd be surprised
<mzz> Kelwing: hardware issues have long ago ceased to surprise me
<norrisg1> Karl_ i will help you with your via driver problem to my best extent , i im you
<Wiseguy> hey guys, im trying to get my broadcom 4306 chipped wireless card working... im trying to use fwcutter right now but when i try and scan with iwlist, it doesnt list anything.. my dmesg looks like this: http://rafb.net/p/tApOO678.html
<Confused19> I could use some help if someone can provide it
<norrisg1> ok
<soreau_> How can you re-enable Ctrl+Alt+Bkspc in Jaunty?
<mzz> !dontzap | soreau_
<ubottu> soreau_: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<lstarnes> !dontzap | soreau_
<Kelwing> mzz: same, i try everything because some of the oddest things fix problems.
<mgmuscari> soreau_: i'd be interested in knowing that too
<norrisg1> confused19 i will help you i just sent a IM to you
<soreau_> mdeslaur: ubottu just said how to do it
<mgmuscari> hmmm
<Paddy_EIRE> Wiseguy: Is that an integrated chipset (laptop)?
<Enissay> smerz, 5130    ./var  => what do that mean?
<mgmuscari> how about alt=sysrq+REISUB
<Kelwing> Confused19: Just ask your questions and someone will help you if they can.
<boot_loop> does anyone have a link to a block of html code that would make a whois form on my website? I want the form to access the whois client on my webserver and send the user to a page that displays the result of the query.
<mgmuscari> that's alt+sysrq
<smerz> Enissay: /var is 5130 megabytes large if you used my command
<smerz> Enissay: around 5 GB
<Enissay> waaaaa
<mgmuscari> boot_loop: you'll need a server-side script for that. php maybe?
<mzz> Kelwing: come to think of it, I have personal experience with that ram reseeating (fun nvidia board with a picky "dual channel" memory controller)
<Enissay> is it normal?
<mzz> boot_loop: you'd need serverside scripting for that
<mzz> heh, sorry mgmuscari, I don't bother to read, obviously
<smerz> Enissay: my /var is 700 mb
<Enissay> I have ~9GB for / and there  s no free space there.... cant understand why!!!
<smerz> well /var is using 5 GB
<smerz> go into /var and run my command again
<mzz> Enissay: you may want to change that --max-depth a little so you can see what in /var is using up space.
<smerz> it'll tell you
<mzz> Enissay: and/or cd into /var, yes.
<Wiseguy> Paddy_EIRE, no, it is a linksys pci card
<lstarnes> Enissay: a lot of stuff is installed in directories under /
<boot_loop> mgmuscari: ok thanks I will look into it...
<Enissay> ===============>  4826    ./log
<smerz> Enissay: there you go :D
<mgmuscari> boot_loop: no problem.
<karl_> i have a msi  mainboard, PM8M-V,   iget the error screen isn't compsited. please run comiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager, i installed compiz, but i do something wrong i think
<xub2303> http://pastebin.com/m3e6faa76
<grkblood13> i keep getting this error about mmsh protocol when i try to listen to online radio station and synaptic cant seem to find a package, any1 knwo a fix?
<smerz> grkblood13: my favorite has got to be vlc. try that
<norrisg1> (quit: "quit" ).
<smerz> grkblood13: sudo apt-get install vlc
<grkblood13> i have vlc
<Enissay> smerz, i found some files there of 1.1GB xD
<grkblood13> i was looking for soemthign to fix the default
<mikeh789> anybody here have a slingbox??
<Enissay> smerz, your command gives folder only
<norrisg1> Anyone need some help?
<smerz> Enissay: possible yeah
<Wiseguy> hey guys, im trying to get my broadcom 4306 chipped wireless card working... im trying to use fwcutter right now but when i try and scan with iwlist, it doesnt list anything.. my dmesg looks like this: http://rafb.net/p/tApOO678.html
<karl_> i have a msi  mainboard, PM8M-V,  iget the error screen isn't compsited. please run comiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager, i installed compiz, but i do something wrong i think
<sevodnya> karl: when do you get this error?
<Enissay> smerz, I have 2 files of 1.1GB each: syslog, kern.log   ....  what are they?
<Kelwing> Wiseguy: are you using 9.04? They added a lot of support for broadcom cards in 9.04.
<lstarnes> Enissay: log files
<smerz> Enissay: system log and kernel log, normally these are only kept for 1 week. so they should not grow to 1.1GB
<Dr_Willis> A 1 gb log file?
<Dr_Willis> that seems... odd... where they at exactly Enissay ?
<owned> mikeh: I have 2 set up in my house
<karl_> AWN starts
<Enissay> at /var/log location
<karl_> compiz config also doesn't work
<Kelwing> karl_: have you installed your video card drivers?
<karl_> i don't think so, but witch one are they
<[esde]> ok so i have gnome-power-manager appearing twice, i kill one, but it keeps coming back, Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04
<Kelwing> karl_: go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<karl_> yes
<karl_> nothing there
<Kelwing> karl_: what video card do you have?
<karl_> it is a onboard
<Kelwing> karl_: what model is your system?
<karl_> i don't know witch one. the mainboard is MS-7104
<[esde]> ok so i have gnome-power-manager appearing twice, i kill one, but it keeps coming back, Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04
<sevodnya> karl_: can you run "lspci|grep VGA" in a terminal and give us the results?
<Enissay> I have also 3files of 379MB each: kern.log.0, syslog.0 messages.0 and afile of 973MB : messages x_x
<flashblind> karl_:
<flashblind> |pastebin |kar
<norrisg1> ch
<flashblind> |pastebin | karl_
<[esde]> !pastebin | kar
<ubottu> kar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<norrisg1> bye bye
<Azodon> my favorite program to run in a terminal is cmatrix
<taylor> Kelwing, we just installed 9.04 on my daughter's Dell inspiron 1501, which has the broadcom bcm4401-b0. we also went to this web site, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php, to get the driver. They only support bcm4311, 4312, 4321, and 4322. Dose this mean thar rhere is no support for my wifi?
<tonytraductor> cmatrix RULES!
<smerz> Enissay: if you have logs cycling enabled. so you got messages, messages.0, messages.1 ... messages.6 and your logs are still 1.1GB on those first files you may wanna have a look in these logs as to why they are so big
<tonytraductor> other terminal programs I like (and am running as I type) irssi/irc client, and lynx-text web browser
<karl_> nothing appears
<ldiamond> I have compiled a driver, I need to load it when ubuntu boots. How can I do that?
<wombatunder1> I'm trying to get my mobile broadband adaptor to work in ubuntu 8.04. I have been trying to follow a few different threads in the ubuntu forums however I think I'm missing something and it's not working. Could someone please single chat with me to try to help me fix the problem?
<Pici> !ppagpg | Justin10ec
<ubottu> Justin10ec: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<Kelwing> taylor: try this: http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/4401.php
<sevodnya> taylor: I'm running on a 1501 here, incidently; I'm running 8.10 here, but I was able to use Hardware Drivers to install wireless support.
<Kelwing> sevodnya: it looks like his card isn't completely supported yet.  Hes going to have to set it up manually
<Dub-T> Any good dj software for ubuntu?
<Kelwing> Dub-T: have you looked at Ubuntu Studio?
<smerz> taylor: check this thread: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/broadcom-bcm4401-drivers-43214/
<smerz> it should have some info on this
<Dub-T> Yea, but thats really just Ardour
<LjL> !good | Dub-T
<ubottu> Dub-T: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<devindersingh> Hi
<devindersingh> I have set up ubuntu with two network cards
<devindersingh> LAN and WAN
<sevodnya> kelwing: I'm running on an identical machine here, in 8.10, and it works beautifully if you install the driver through System > Administration > Hardware Drivers; I would be surprised if that's no longer the case uner 9.04.
<b1n42y> hi all, evolution calendar is freezing up any ideas ?
<devindersingh> what i want to do is that i need the Ubuntu machine to connect to a HTTP proxy server
<smerz> b1n42y: works like a charm for me :(
<devindersingh> so that LAN users when they browse the net
<Enissay> smerz, everything freeze when trying to open it xD.... how to disable what you called "log cycling"?
<devindersingh> would be taken directly to the proxy server
<devindersingh> and
<foxbuntu> devindersingh, thats no problem
<devindersingh> i dont want them to set any proxy on the Browser
<devindersingh> how can i do that
<Kelwing> sevodnya: you have a different card.  Some broadcom cards are supported, some aren't.  Hes tried installing through Hardware Drivers already.
<b1n42y> smerz: worked great for me also for the last 8 mths, very upset
<smerz> Enissay: log cycling is something you want. for the moment you can just delete the biggest files (or all of em)
<Kelwing> sevodnya: I have a broadcom card too.
<Dr_Willis> devindersingh:  i recall a 'transparent proxy' howto ages ago for that sort of thing.. (but ive never used it)
<devindersingh> Hi Dr
<smerz> Enissay: but i suggest reading the logs once they build up again. could be some issue with your system
<devindersingh> can you let me know what needs to be configured on the Ubuntu
<foxbuntu> devindersingh, sudo nano /etc/envrionment
<devindersingh> yesterday i tried to install squid on the ubuntu
<b1n42y> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<foxbuntu> devindersingh, then add this line http_proxy=http://proxy-url
<Enissay> smerz, is it safe?
<smerz> Enissay: /var/log yes
<Enissay> ^^
<smerz> as long as you stay within /var/log !!!!
<devindersingh> but i still need to enter the IP address of the Ubuntu WAN
<devindersingh> realy thats all
<devindersingh> wow
<devindersingh> Hi FOx
<smerz> Enissay: but theres a chance that something is going wrong continuously, thats why you should have a look into the newly written logs
<devindersingh> is that all not tother settings
<smerz> Enissay: i'm thinking disk failures etc
<kirlyin> whenever you do sudo apt-get <fill in the blank> and after you get it, you have to update right? is the command updatedb?
<foxbuntu> devindersingh, thats all you need, just set that, then logout and back in and you'll be set
<smerz> kirlyin: after you use sudo apt-get install program. there is no need for updatedb
<devindersingh> how about IP tables any setings to add to IP tables
<smerz> kirlyin:  updatedb reads all files in your filesystem for fast searching using the command locate
<foxbuntu> devindersingh, for a user to access the web via a proxy? nope.
<smerz> it creates a database of all files on your harddisk
<devindersingh> instead od proxy URL can i add the proxy server IP address and port number
<devindersingh> 202.75.62.230:62001
<kirlyin> ok, so what do i do when it says it can't find the newly downloaded file?
<devindersingh> i dont know the proxy URL
<Wall975> Hello
<foxbuntu> devindersingh, yup, that will be fine
<devindersingh> ok thanks Fox
<devindersingh> ill give a try now and get back soon
<Jack_Sparrow> kirlyin How was it downloaded, with firefox or other
<smerz> kirlyin: you mean a newly downloaded program correct? not a file
<kirlyin> program your right sorry
<Wall975> hello
<kirlyin> no i used a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> kirlyin what are you trying to install or run
<Kelwing> kirlyin: wget?
<kirlyin> g15daemon
<Jack_Sparrow> kirlyin Have you looked in our repos to be sure we dont already have a version
<sevodnya> kirlyin: you downloaded g15daemon using apt-get, yes?
<kirlyin> sudo apt-get g15daemon
<kirlyin> <password>
<Jack_Sparrow> kirlyin sudo apt-get install g15daemon or something right
<kirlyin> and it started the download
<kirlyin> ya but theres a difference between install and get...right?
<josephseraos> poxa... não to conseguindo fazer o emesene,nem o amsn conectar
<beilabs> anyone here have much luck with jaunty and vodafone wireless broadband?
<Jack_Sparrow> kirlyin sudo apt-get install g15daemon  would do what you wanted
<Jack_Sparrow> kirlyin you should be able to find it in /var/cache/apt/archives and dbl click it
<smerz> apt-get install <insert program here> most of the time downloads and install a program. this can be different for services/servers though
<Devinder> hi fox
<Devinder> the proxy url is already there
<[esde]> ok so i have gnome-power-manager appearing twice, i kill one, but it keeps coming back, Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04
<sevodnya> esde: does power management work correctly other than this?
<[esde]> yes
<kirlyin> g15daemon is already the newest version.
<[esde]> its just annoying having two icons
<kirlyin> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Devinder> Foxubuntu hi
<Devinder> i just checked what u had told me and the proxy url is already set thee
<Devinder> in /etc/environment
<[esde]> sevodnya:
<[esde]> yes
<[esde]> its just annoying having two icons
<Devinder> but when i browse from the LAN
<Devinder> i still dont get across the proxy server
<Jack_Sparrow> !info g15daemon
<ubottu> g15daemon (source: g15daemon): Screen multiplexer for Logitech G15 Keyboard. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.5.3-3 (jaunty), package size 31 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Dr_Willis> Screen multiplexer  - NOW thats a fancy term....
<smerz> what does it mean? :D
<Dr_Willis> that dosent really tell much does it.. :)
<Dr_Willis> It lets apps share the display
<ryan_> wuchu talkin bout willis
<th0r> [esde], try deleting them both, log out, log in, and see if you get one or two (or none)
<Dr_Willis> I got a G15 - it works decently well with those tools
<[esde]> i used "kill 27419" and it seems to have worked now.
<kirlyin> i actually have the g11, but no lcd screen on the keyboard, big deal, i just need the g-keys to work
<TheGhost> salut
<simmerz1> hi. when i installed jaunty netbook remix, it installed the i686 version. why didn't it install lpia?
<TheGhost> hey can u help  i dont know how to install my ATI under backtrack 4
<TheGhost> ?
<svensko> anyone here use the minimal CD install? I have a few questions
<Sagaci> !ask | svensko
<ubottu> svensko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<svensko> doh, i should know better than that Sagaci
<simmerz1> hi. when i installed jaunty netbook remix, it installed the i686 version. why didn't it install lpia?
<sevenseeker> ubuntu 9.04, Xvfb, headless, Mesa: attempting to run with 32 bit color depth does not work, any suggestions?  (/usr/bin/X11/Xvfb :10.10 -screen 10 1600x1200x32 -ac -br -kb -c -fbdir /var/tmp/) No useful message and no log available to help troubleshoot
<mikeh789> NBR 9.04 was slow on me eee... anybody know how to speed it up??
<svensko> if one installs ubuntu using the minimal CD install, then installs gnome through aptitude, does it install the default brown ubuntu theme?
<svensko> mikeh789, try a minial CD install
<ryan_> mikeh789: which model eee doy ou have
<Dr_Willis> svensko:  if you install 'ubuntu-desktop' it should
<cesarino> Hi mainbord pm8m-v, system test is ok, with awn manager i  get a error to config compiz fusion
<mikeh789> 900
<ryan_> hmm
<svensko> mikeh789, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155961
<svensko> and then run XFCE
<ryan_> im on my 1000he right now, UNR runs decently fast
<Dr_Willis> UNR runs ok on my AcerAspireOne
<ryan_> maybe consider upgrading the memory
<judget_> well i tried Jaunty but too many issues on my system Im gonna  go back to hardy
<svensko> i use vanilla 9.04 on my acer aspire one without complains
<svensko> even had compiz doing its voodoo
<mikeh789> gnome runs fine, even in 9.04
<cesarino> Hi mainbord pm8m-v, system test is ok, with awn manager i  get a error to config compiz fusio
<svensko> are you trying to use KDE?
<judget_> well it seems that i keep gettin xserver issues with several apps
<judget_> im using gnome
<svensko> sorry, mikeh789, are you trying to use KDE?
<judget_> totem keeps crashing
<simmerz1> guys, are you running lpia UNR?
<judget_> so does ekiga
<BorkedAlsa> can anybody recommend a guide or something to get alsa working correctly
<simmerz1> or i686?
<taylor> Kelwing, thanks for the pointer. From what i read the broadcom driver, bcm4401, should already be in the 2.6 kernel. So why was it not recognize?
<judget_> the video seemed better on Jaunty but too many other issues like also gspca
<BorkedAlsa> does anybody here have alsa working the way it's supposed to?
<cesarino> Hi mainbord pm8m-v, system test is ok, with awn manager i  get a error to config compiz fusio
<mikeh789> KDE and default gnome both seem fine with 9.04, just the NBR interface was VERY slow...
<DasEi>  BorkedAlsa: yes
<svensko> ah mikeh789, isn't it possible to disable it?
<Dr_Willis> cesarino:  you need to find out what video card you are using, and either enable compiz for it, or figure out why compiz iswent working.. or use some other compositing window manager
<BorkedAlsa> DasEi: what did you have to do? I can't even begin to get JACK to play nice while I'm depending on OSS and Pulse all the time
<dtchen_> BorkedAlsa: just disable pulse, then.
<DasEi> !alsa | BorkedAlsa
<ubottu> BorkedAlsa: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<taylor> how to check if kernel 2.6 has broadcom module already installed?
<BorkedAlsa> I tried that last install and I was left with only OSS
<dtchen_> BorkedAlsa: versions of pulse and jackd that play well via dbus aren't yet ready
<wombatunder1> how do I use "make install"?
<dtchen_> BorkedAlsa: huh? it's fairly straightforward even if you're using Ubuntu.
<DasEi>  BorkedAlsa: which soundcard ?
<ldiamond> I need to load a driver at boot (insmod pathtomydriver). How do I do that ?
<judget_> I have to admit that this was an upgrade from intrepid to jaunty that may nhave not gone all that well
<BorkedAlsa> m-audio fast track USB
<mikeh789> anybody using a sling box??
<koshari> wombatunder1 it needs to bu run with root permissan, you may want to look into checkinstall, it makes it easier to remove the binary
<BorkedAlsa> worked great in hardy, intrepid took a lot of work but at least ALSA was out-of-the-box OK
<koshari> mikeh789:  what is it
<dtchen_> BorkedAlsa: 1) touch $HOME/.pulse_a11y_nostart ; echo "autospawn = no" >> $HOME/.pulse/client.conf ; killall pulseaudio
<DasEi> !who | BorkedAlsa
<ubottu> BorkedAlsa: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<koshari>  taylor: lsmon
<Kelwing> koshari: its a way to transmit your DVR to any computer.
<mikeh789> streams TV over network..
<koshari> taylor sorry, lsmod
<c0ntract0r> please tell me that there is an undelete function for mounted harddrives
<BorkedAlsa> dtchen: one sec
<Dr_Willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Dr_Willis> c0ntract0r:  good luck with that...
<koshari> mikeh789 oh like vlc?
<mrwes> heh Doc
<wombatunder1> koshari, I don't know what it is. I'm trying to install a driver for a huawei E169 and the USB Modeswitch ?program? says to use "Make Install".
<Dr_Willis> c0ntract0r:  it MIGHT be in the .trash-*** dir on the hard drive
<Kelwing> koshari: its a physical box you hook up to your TV
<c0ntract0r> ok thx Dr_Willis i will check
<wombatunder1> koshari I'm following this http://www.dbe.cc/?p=36
<Kelwing> mikeh789: what is your problem?
<c0ntract0r> this is on an ntfs partition by the way
<jim__> c0ntract0r: I've recently had VERY good result from foremost.
<mikeh789> NO its proprietary... some new update has made the slingplayer break in wine...
<koshari> wombatunder1 make install is a command used as part of build essentual to create a binary from source.
<jim__> c0ntract0r: on an ntfs partition which was then formatted with ext3.  Still recovered 100+ word docs.
<wombatunder1> hmmm
<mrwes> valuable alias: alias rm='rm -i'
<DasEi>  BorkedAlsa: lspci | grep audio          >output ?
<mrwes> :)
<Kelwing> mikeh789: have you tried installing it?
<ldiamond> I need to load a driver at boot (insmod pathtomydriver). How do I do that ?
<Kelwing> mikeh789: reinstalling*
<BorkedAlsa> dasei: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<mikeh789> yeah...
<c0ntract0r> i just deleted some folders and must've caught the wrong ones as well. OMG all my recorded stuff
<Dr_Willis> ldiamond:  theres a modules file, or load it from rc.local
<mattyb> Has anyone here successfully gotten ICS setup?
<koshari> wombatunder1 what ubuntu are you using?
<mikeh789> I have cruncheee on an sd card that I haven't updated in months, and it still works there...
<taylor> lsmod shows that b44 is installed in the kernel. Is there anything special i have to do to get it to work?
<Dr_Willis> mattyb:  some 7+ yrs ago.. yes :)
<ldiamond> Dr_Willis, I tried adding insmod mydriver in rc.local, didnt work
<wombatunder1> I'm using 8.04
<Dr_Willis> mattyb:  i followed the ip-masquerading howto back then in the befor ubuntu days
<homeskillet> wireless stopped workin on mylaptop on my wlan. it wont even show a list of wireless networks and 'enable wireless' is dimmed. any idea why?
<Dr_Willis> ldiamond:  use modprobe
<Dr_Willis> ldiamond:  becuse it should work if you can do it via the command line
<mattyb> I need to set up a wired connection to use the wireless connection's internet, but the Ubuntu Wiki page is outdated.
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, I remember running IP masq in Slakwarze :)
<mattyb> has anyone done this recently?
<Dr_Willis> ldiamond:  be sure to put it befor the 'exit(0)' command
<ldiamond> Dr_Willis, how do I see error messages from rc.local script?
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  :) i did it with DIALUP to share my whole lan to the dialup modem.. other pc;s would nmake the server dialup the isp
<Kelwing> mikeh789: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3136
<mrwes> Dr_Willis I was on a dial-up too
<mrwes> heh
<Dr_Willis> ldiamond:  never noticed, you could make thecommand pipe output to some file. or check dmesg.
<BorkedAlsa> dtchen: maybe I'm missing something in the command you mentioned because I'm getting no process killed
<wombatunder1> homeskillet: I had a laptop that would do that, it turned out all that was needed was to push the wireless network card on/off switch
<mrwes> 56K modem! woowoo
<Kelwing> mikeh789: the newest version is listed as garbage
<Kelwing> mikeh789: at least the beta
<mikeh789> yeah, i was using the older one 1.5
<homeskillet> wombatunder1 i dont have a wireless nic card on/off switch on my laptop afaik
<Kelwing> mikeh789: try downloading 2.0 from the slingbox website
<wombatunder1> homeskillet: I'm sorry, I don't know what else then :-(
<mikeh789> Kelwing: I tried that today
<wombatunder1> koshari: I'm using Hardy, 8.04
<mikeh789> Kelwing: I get a dot net install error
<Kelwing> mikeh789: the new version uses the .net framework?
<chetnick> Anybody using VLC on Jaunty?
<DasEi>  chetnick: yes
<mikeh789> Kelwing: said it was optional, but the installer failed with out it
<eseven73> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kelwing> mikeh789: are you using the slingplayer linux script?
<mikeh789> Kelwing: could be another issuer, and thats the message its throwing
<DasEi>  BorkedAlsa: if you rise alsamixergui, is your card shown correctly ?
<Wall975> Hello
<mikeh789> Kelwing: basically what I did was like the script....
<kingsofleon> Has anyone used the Ubuntu One service yet?
<kingsofleon> nd if so, what do you think?
<Kelwing> mikeh789: Well, people seem to be having a lot of issues with version 2.0.  I'm seeing mixed results posted on the wine appdb.
<codename> Hey is it possible to triple boot?
<codename> well I know it is
<codename> But would it be a pain
<Kelwing> mikeh789: Can you use 1.5 without updating?
<mikeh789> will Ubuntu One be as large as I need??
<codename> I wanted to triple boot Sabayon, Vista and Ubuntu.
<lstarnes> codename: not much more than a dual boot
<mikeh789> Kelwing: I'm not going to update cruncheee until I find another solution
<Wall975> Hi
<Kelwing> mikeh789: well, I can't seem to find a definite solution.
<BorkedAlsa> dasei: well now I'm getting this from alsamixer    ALSA lib pulse.c:272:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<mikeh789> Kelwing: its not the wine update either
<Kelwing> mikeh789: ya, it's version 2.0 of slingplayer
<dtchen> BorkedAlsa: use asoundconf set-default-card
<Kelwing> mikeh789: are you using ubuntu 9.04?
<mikeh789> Kelwing: 8.10
<BorkedAlsa> dtchen: done
<mikeh789> Kelwing: I haven't tried it in 9.04, and I will
<devindersingh> hi
<dtchen> BorkedAlsa: did you also use those other commands i gave you?
<Kelwing> mikeh789: 9.04 is worse
<devindersingh> how can i forward all request from LAN to an external proxy
<devindersingh> i have Ubuntu with two NIC
<devindersingh> WAN and LAN
<Kelwing> mikeh789: All tests for 9.04 have been listed as garbage
<Kelwing> mikeh789: Slingplayer 2.0 seems to not work with wine much at all
<devindersingh> when users accesss from LAN on Browser they shoud go to a proxy server
<mikeh789> Kelwing: great
<kebomix> my network blocked torrent , how to get around that , i need to download torrent file ?
<BorkedAlsa> dtchen: the command to kill pulse reported nothing killed
<Kelwing> mikeh789: All test results are either bronze or garbage
<Jack_Sparrow> kebo offtopic
<mikeh789> Kelwing: I'm fine with 1.5, I prefer it...
<dtchen> BorkedAlsa: good
<Kelwing> mikeh789: Sticking with 1.5 looks like your best option
<homeskillet> how can i try to force my laptop to find and connect to my wireless router?
<dtchen> BorkedAlsa: did you follow the directions for "asoundconf set-default-card"?
<homeskillet> it's not doin it automatically any more
<mikeh789> Kelwing: if I can get it working again
<DasEi> BorkedAlsa:but you choosed alsa from the preferences tab?
<c0ntract0r> If I don't have any audio programs open etc, what would cause me to not be able to unmount a hd drive?
<BorkedAlsa> dtchen: yes "asoundconf set-default-card Track"
<sevodnya> homeskillet: can you see the network in the network manager?
<macman> can you create a primary parition with inside a extended parition ?
<dtchen> BorkedAlsa: does "speaker-test -c2" work as expected?
<Kelwing> mikeh789: there is a tutorial on winehq.org if you can't remember where you found one the first time
<BorkedAlsa> dtchen: lemme see
<mikeh789> Kelwing: I got it all saved locally
<RHorse> uh oh
<Kelwing> mikeh789: alright, good luck.
<homeskillet> sevodnya no
<mikeh789> Kelwing: thanks
<DasEi> BorkedAlsa:and then.. I wonder you said usb ? is it internal orusb ?
<BorkedAlsa> dasei: usb
<sevodnya> homeskillet: can you run "sudo iwlist scanning" in a terminal and see whether the network appears?
<homeskillet> sevodnya and 'enable networking' is checked but 'enable wireless' is dimmed and uncheckable
<Enissay> i wanna install a fresh version of jaunty, i have 3 partitions: / /home and swap... so i can keep my /home location.... can i keep my theme also? -GNOME-
<sevodnya> homeskillet: nvm that last one then
<DasEi> BorkedAlsa:lsusb | grep audio
<BorkedAlsa> dtchen: i got Playback open error: -111,Connection refused
<devindersingh> hi
<devindersingh> has anoone set up ubuntu machine with two niC
<homeskillet> sevodnya it says the network is down and the interface doesnt support canning
<DasEi> devindersingh: yes
<devindersingh> all LAN connection HTTP would be forwarded to a proxy servr IP
<devindersingh> Hi Das
<dtchen> BorkedAlsa: sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<BorkedAlsa> DesEi: ok was that supposed to return anything?
<sevodnya> homeskillet: how about "iwconfig"
<RHorse> just installed dsl what a nifty lil os
<jeremy_> my computer keeps restarting by itself
<DasEi> BorkedAlsa:hoped so, just lsusb itself ?
<homeskillet> sevodnya for wlan it says a lot of stuff essid:"", etc
<jeremy_> i have ubuntu version 8.10
<jeremy_> i have no clue whether its hardware or software related
<BorkedAlsa> dasei: the device is listed Bus 001 Device 019: ID 0763:2010 Midiman M-Audio Fast Track
<devindersingh> hi DasEi can u assist on this
<sevodnya> homeskillet: does your laptop have a hardware switch for the wireless card?
<charles__> what program do you guys use to connect to a cisco via serial?
<jeremy_> i have no clue on what to do
<homeskillet> sevodnya doesnt seem to
<jeremy_> >.<
<jasonmchristos> anyone in here have experience using replicator?
<BorkedAlsa> the thing that kills me is that when using OSS sound test works fine
<Justin10ec> Has anyone had any problems with laptops overheating? It seems my laptop gets very hot when running Ubuntu (9.04) but not when running Vista.
<chetnick> Does anybody have full screen controls in VLC on Jaunty?
<JaredK> you say your laptop gets hot when running ubuntu but not windows?
<JaredK> that is really weird
<hobophobe> I have a 1 gb usb thumb drive, trying to install unr.  it always says there are two corrupt files, but the live boot works fine: can I somehow complete the install over the network or something?
<Justin10ec> JaredK: Yeah, it is.
<jeremy_> whenever it does this restarting, a screen pops up saying "no drivers found"
<joeDeuce> Justin10ec: my hdd gets real hot on my laptop, but the processor stays cooler than with XP for me
<JaredK> oh
<JaredK> I see
<RHorse> Justin10ec have a lap cooler
<chetnick> i had that issue with IBM Thinkpad t42 and Feisty. The fan was always on, and the computer was getting hot.
<BorkedAlsa> DasEi: do you think it might be a more practical use of my time trying to get JACK and OSS to play together until Karmic comes out?
<JaredK> yeah
<Justin10ec> joeDeuce: How can I check the temperature?
<JaredK> in bios
<jeremy_> could somebody please help me? >.<
<sevodnya> homeskillet: could you specify what model or driver your wireless card is?
<RHorse> Justin10ec acpi
<Justin10ec> RHorse: ?
<JaredK> do you know how to get in the bios?
<eseven73> Justin10ec, lmsensors or something like that
<eseven73> there's some apps, you don't have to use bios
<RHorse> acpi -t
<JaredK> you should always be able to see the fan speeds and tempurtures in the bios
<HikeTech> Anyone know why nautilus stopped remembering window sizes? Every time I resize, the next window I open resets to the default.
<JaredK> there are also tools for linux
<RHorse> dont be a ninnie
<jeremy_> ~_~
<JaredK> I think you might be able to find out in command prompt to but I don't remember how :)
<DasEi> devindersingh: don't crosspost
<eseven73> JaredK, apt-cache search sensor maybe
 * JaredK loves linux!
 * RHorse doesn't care
<hobophobe> Or is there a channel specific to netbook remix that I can ask?
<DasEi> BorkedAlsa:asoundconf list       >output ?
<Justin10ec> RHorse: It doesn't seem hot now, right now I'm getting:      Battery 0: Full, 100%
<Justin10ec>      Thermal 0: ok, 41.0 degrees C
<Justin10ec>  . What temperature should I start getting worried at?
<jeremy_> ...
<sevodnya> homskillet: also try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" where wlan0 is the name of your wireless card as reported by iwconfig/ifconfig
<Justin10ec> jeremy_ What do you need help with?
<joeDeuce> I think 41 is fine Justin10ec
<homeskillet> sevodnya that says 'SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device'
<jeremy_> my computer keeps restarting
<rahduke> hi, im trying to boot to a ubuntu 9.04 live CD and it keeps hanging and dropping me into busybox
<bc> is there an easy way to turn the network manager applet in the gnome panel notification area on and off easily? i can run nm-applet --dm-disable, but there is no manpage and I have no idea if there is a 'turn back on' option. :)
<Justin10ec> joeDeuce: It's not hot right now, next time it gets reallyhot I'll check the temperature.
<RHorse> Justin10ec mine's 43 which is about the temp of las vegas. It's fine
<rahduke> can someone help me out"?
<osiris> anyone else having problems accessing samba shares from jaunty
<eseven73> Justin10ec, that's nothing mines 54 C most of the time, but of course my lappy is 5 years old too
<jeremy_> Justin10ec: i am running ubuntu 8.10
<joeDeuce> Justin10ec: oh ok :)
<Justin10ec> jeremy_ What about ubuntu 8.10?
<jeremy_> Justin10ec: when it restarts, i get an error message that pops up "drivers not found"
<jeremy_> Justin10ec: it keeps restarting over and over again at random times
<RHorse> Justin10ec get a lap cooler
<Justin10ec> jeremy_ I'll try to find something real quick.
<joeDeuce> !reiserfs | joeDeuce
<ubottu> joeDeuce, please see my private message
<jeremy_> Justin10ec: i have no clue whether its hardware or software related >.<
<jeremy_> Justin10ec: i have all the drivers for this machine
<eseven73> joeDeuce, you can /msg ubottu reiserfs :)
<rahduke> hi, im trying to boot to a ubuntu 9.04 live CD and it keeps hanging and dropping me into busybox... anyone else have that problem?
<RHorse> Justin10ec get a dock app that tells you temp cont check out dockapps.org
<joeDeuce> eseven73: thanks, just figured it out ;)
<RHorse> or dockapp.org
<Jack_Sparrow> rahduke what option on boot have you tried  F4 F6
<losher> jeremy_: commonest cause of restarts is bad hardware: memory or power supply. It's almost never a software issue on linux, especially 8.10 which is quite mature
<furballbeethoven> Anyone here an expert on wireless networking on ubuntu 9?
<rahduke> no
<RHorse> yes, power fupply big problem
<RHorse> computers very fussy about power
<jeremy_> losher: i have 512MB of RAM
<Justin10ec> Is there a way to make an output of a sh script show in a box? It's just going to return text.
<rahduke> Jack_Sparrow: could this be happening cuz my DVD drive is faulty
<eseven73> joeDeuce, I don't think reiser fs is being updated anymore is it? Since the creator is in prison now...or did someone else take over the project?
<Jack_Sparrow> rahduke That did not answer my question..
<losher> jeremy_: you could run memtest overnight just to check, but my guess is failing power supply....
<jeremy_> losher: i know my PCU fan is making weird noises
<furballbeethoven> As far as I can tell, my problem is that the Vaio smart network program that runs while I'm in Vista isn't running while I'm in Ubuntu. This makes sense, or it would, if the wireless hadn't been working not 6 hours ago >.< Anyone know what's wrong? Let me know if you need more info or specs.
<joeDeuce> eseven73: lmao... I didn't know that
<rahduke> Jack_Sparrow: i did not try F4 and F6
<rahduke> I awnsered u musta missd it
<jeremy_> losher: i just changed out the power supply a few minutes ago actually, to see if that works
<RHorse> is there an #ubuntu-drugs channel?
<losher> jeremy_: then replace your cpu fan too. overheating can cause restarts
<jeremy_> losher: it could be a failing power supply i guess
<joeDeuce> I've been on it for a week now, with no data loss (that I'm aware of)
<Jack_Sparrow> rahduke F6 and set noapci apic=off and F4 safe graphics, then enter
<eseven73> joeDeuce, yeah lol it's on wikipedia somewhere, just search for reiser file system , it's a nice file system though, no complaints
<jeremy_> losher: luckily for me, i can get my hands on a CPU fan w/ the heat sync
<rahduke> ill try
<rahduke> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<mattyb> anyone successfully set up ICS recently?
<mattyb> i've tried a bunch of things now, to no avail.
<losher> jeremy_: it costs nothing to run memtest, and monitor your cpu temps. Next cheapest is a new fan. PSU is the most expensive option after that
<chargersfan420> I just noticed apt being stupid.  I installed emerald, and apt suggested I install emerald-themes, which doesn't exist.
 * joeDeuce goes to wikipedia... where he can get lost for hours reading and reading
<joeDeuce> thanks eseven73
<lstarnes> mattyb: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing ?
<eseven73> ;D
<jeremy_> losher: i should see how good the contact the processor and the heat sync are making just in case i might need to give a little coat of thermal paste
<jasonmchristos> please HELP gtwitter connection failed
<mattyb> lstarnes: yep.
<furballbeethoven> My problem is that the Vaio smart network program that runs while I'm in Vista isn't running while I'm in Ubuntu. This makes sense, or it would, if the wireless had been working not 6 hours ago >.< Anyone know what's wrong? Let me know if you need more info or specs.
<mattyb> lstarnes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1159606
<jeremy_> losher: im in computer repair. i can get one easily. we've been tearing these old IBM netvistas apart for parts.
<skellington> hey guys, ubuntu noob here. i was wondering if there was an application for a transparent command line
<losher> jeremy_: monitor your cpu temps should tell you if you even need to bother...
<taylor_> I asked a question about b44 a few seconds ago, and then lost my connection. How do I check to see if I got an answer?
<jeremy_> losher: true..is there a way i can monitor this without having to go through BIOS?
<chargersfan420> skellington:  you mean the window transparent?
<roncay> sdklhkfskfs
<DasEi> BorkedAlsa:I think gotta dissappoint you, can't find it at alsa and also hp m-audio doesn't support linux, just mac and win
<DasEi> BorkedAlsa:asoundconf list       >output ? is it found ?
<furballbeethoven> taylor_: i think you can check the logs, i think it's like irclogs.ubuntu.com or something
<DasEi> !ics > devindersingh:
<skellington> yes, or maybe even translucent. im on a netbook and i'd like to see behind my window and be able to type in the command line
<furballbeethoven> someone yell if i'm wrong
<mihira> Anyone can help me with auto-pairing Microsoft Bluetooth Mouse under Ubuntu 8.10? pvt
<Jack_Sparrow> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jeremy_> losher: i probably do need to replace the heat sync fan combo. the fan is making a strange noise. i thought it just wasn't seated right. i reseated the heat sync and i have no such luck >.<
<losher> jeremy_: there are software packages e,g. lmsensors. Can be mobo dependent though but worth trying...
<chuck_> anyone get sound out of hdmi audio with current ati proprietary fglrx driver in ubuntu 9.4, sound  works with the xorg-radeonhd driver
<jeremy_> losher: ill try lmsensors
<th0r> skellington, Eterm can do transparent
<losher> jeremy_: no reason you can't do both...
<chargersfan420> skellington:  in terminal, go to "Edit - Profile Preferences", click on the "Background" tab, then click "Transparent Background".  Then play with the slider because you don't want it all the way
<th0r> skellington, I think Aterm can too
<RHorse> if you pm me i will take it as a personal compliment
<ldiamond> I need to mount a drive at boot. /etc/fstab doesnt work (I load the drivers in /etc/rc.local), how can I do that?
<RHorse> i dunno
<chargersfan420> skellington:  if you only have 2-D graphics support, it will be "fake" transparency - if there's a window under it, it will still only show you the background picture.  You must have 3-D for true transparency
<sevodnya> ldiamond: couldn't you issue a mount command in rc.local after loading the drivers?
<jeremy_> losher: right. ill pick up a heat sync tomorrow from class and try that. i will use your advice and install lmsensors right now though. it has to be replaced either way though
<skellington> that slider thing worked but there doesnt seem to be a window behind my command line.
<skellington> i have 3d graphics support. im pretty sure.
<ldiamond> sevodnya, I tried that, it didnt seem to work... I dont know why (the same command works when used manually)
<losher> jeremy_: best of luck...
<chargersfan420> skellington: if you've got an ATI chip like i do, you have to enable the proprietary graphics driver - you get the free one by default
<sevodnya> ldiamond: did it leave an error message in the log?
<jeremy_> losher: thank you for your help. you've done quite a bit ^-^
<skellington> is there an ati chip in an eee pc?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ldiamond> sevodnya, I dont know where to look for one.
<a-stray-cat`> hey, is there a way i can get the old ctrl+alt+backspace to reset X back?
<lstarnes> !dontzap | a-stray-cat`
<ubottu> a-stray-cat`: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<chargersfan420> skellington - looks like the bot knows (ubottu), but i don't
<byte^> What exactly is the Swap partition for? I understand it is a sort of virtual memory, but when is it used? My swap is at a perpetual zero.
<sevodnya> homeskillet: I'm not sure what to tell you, I've looked around and it doesn't look like you're the only one having trouble with this, hopefully someone else can help
<a-stray-cat`> thankeh
<skellington> it appears to be telling me how to install ubuntu. but i already have.
<skellington> im just trying to fine tune it
<chargersfan420> skellington - try this - go to "System - Administration - Hardware Drivers"
<lstarnes> byte^: usually is is only used when ram needs to be freed up
<chargersfan420> anything show up there?
<byte^> Hmm, okay, thanks.
<skellington> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<chargersfan420> does it say any are available?
<skellington> for my wifi card
<chargersfan420> nothing about graphics?
<skellington> not a one
<skellington> but i really think i have that ati card thing someone mentioned
<Guest60951> Hey guys, how could i directly connet to internet without NetworkManager ? i am using Ubuntu 9.04 installed in virtualbox
<chargersfan420> Well, without knowing much about an EEE pc, i'd just give you the usual answer - you need to find out what kind of graphics card you got, and then find the driver
<hobophobe> ubottu, how about installing to eee pc from live boot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hobophobe> oh
<hobophobe> dang
<skellington> ill search it and report back
<hobophobe> this is idiotic, it won't tell me which two files are corrupt
<hobophobe> and it won't install
<chargersfan420> hobophobe:  did you run the disc checker?
<hobophobe> yes, it just says "two files corrupt" every time
<hobophobe> no error from dd'ing the image to the thumb drive, the md5sum is fine
<chargersfan420> oh, well shit dude, throw it out and burn another one.  If you think your download was bunk you can do an MD5sum on it too
<hobophobe> it runs live just fine
<hobophobe> this is a thumb drive, not a cd/dvd
<byte^> Oh good lord why does OpenOffice look so ugly?
<RHorse> didn't anytign happen while I was unconscious?
<Dr_Willis> byte^:  because it loves you?
<chargersfan420> i've had cd's that installed fine but a month later, it didn't set the ext3 just right, and there goes all my shit.  If you suspect the disc might have problems, you should really burn a new disc
<wombatunder1> Just for keeping things neat and easy to find. is there a "Program Files" type directory for linux?
<sevodnya> ldiamond: nvm that, rc.local doesn't seem to write to a log. You can, though, redirect the STDERR from mount to a file, use "mount [whatever] 2> /etc/logfile" or wherever you want it logged.
<byte^> Is this KDE based or something?
<byte^> Gah.
<Dr_Willis> byte^:  i thought it was gtk based
<byte^> Me too.
<byte^> But... well it looks really different.
<byte^> Extremely large text and white "Windows" background compared to the #! theme
<ldiamond> sevodnya, I'll try that, thanks
<skellington> its an intel uma integrated graphics card as far as i can tell
<Dr_Willis> byte^:  err... #! may not be runnign the gnome-settings manager stuff.. so its not using the proepr gtk themes
<jasonmchristos> what is the standard address book in ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> byte^:  OOwrite looks fine here on gnome
<byte^> I think I know why
<byte^> perhaps I need the openoffice.org-common whatever package
<RHorse> Are new ubie installs configured for irc.ubuntu.com 6667 in pidgin?
<chargersfan420> wombatunder1:  kinda... most of my programs stash their stuff in the home folder, with a . in front to hide it.  In nautilus, you can press ctrl-H to show hidden stuff
<wombatunder1> thank you
<Dr_Willis> RHorse:  not that ive noticed.
<FloridaGuy> firefox is starting up with a blank page...i cant drag and drop the home page...i tried reinstalling firefox
<byte^> Well, that's 100 more megs, so it'll be a while till it installs.
<Jack_Sparrow> !files > wombatunder1
<byte^> A shame, I really hate Abiword.
<ubottu> wombatunder1, please see my private message
<tonytraductor> drag and drop the home page?
<RHorse> Dr_Willis what's the irc app?
<Dr_Willis> FloridaGuy:  remove/reinstlling is windows thinking... reset your users firefox/mozilla settings perhaps...
<eseven73> !away > bk|away
<ubottu> bk|away, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> RHorse:  i use irssi normally, or xchat.
<byte^> FloridaGuy: Have you tried going to Edit > Preferences file menu and setting the home page manually?
<chargersfan420> skellington:  I'd say you got two choices then:  look for a good eee pc thread via google, or head over to intel's website and see if you can find a driver
<tonytraductor> irssi is best
<wombatunder1> thank you
<RHorse> Dr_Willis that may be true, but what comes with new ubie installs do you know?
<tonytraductor> although sometimes I use seamonkey irc, since I like seamonkey browser and e-mail, too
<FloridaGuy> byte^, yep
<frank23> I have 2 directories of files: one contains ####.png and the other ####-sometext.zip where # is a number. How can I batch rename ####.png to ####-sometext.png  ? I checked out krename but doesn't seem to able to pick names from the second list of files.
<hobophobe> I really don't want to buy another usb drive just to install when it is booting to the live environment fine... is there no way to install over network from that environment?
<byte^> Hmm.
<tonytraductor> but at the moment, I am using lynx browser, irrsi irc, and mutt mail
<skellington> yeah im not very sure its an intel anymore. this should be better documented.
<Dr_Willis> RHorse:  no idea. first thing i do is run a script that installs xchat, irssi, and a dozen + other things
<grkblood13> did efnet jsut crash?
<byte^> grkblood13: that would be surprising
<RHorse> Ach! You're a good boy!!!
<byte^> Let me check.
<Dr_Willis> grkblood13:  err.. how would we know? :)
<[t0rc]> idk we're on freenode... grkblood13
<grkblood13> well, some people are on multiple servers
<grkblood13> like myself
<byte^> Working fine for me.
<chargersfan420> wombatunder1:  if you haven't already, it's a real good idea to install your home directory to its own partition too!
<grkblood13> something jsut happened over on efnet
<RHorse> Dr_Willis I run my own sw, but nevermind
<byte^> New irc install, I don't have efnet as a server to auto-connect at startup :P
<byte^> irc client install, rather.
<Dr_Willis> byte^:  and thats proberly a good thing. :P
<byte^> :P
 * byte^ is ops in 8 channels on Efnet
<byte^> Probably too much, actually
<eseven73> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<skellington> ugh, no luck. should i try eterm or aterm?
<KyoLee> morning, everybody. i have a problem when  i use the tor and IRC ,     Banned:  Tor freenode is hidden-service-only (mejokbp2brhw4omd.onion) - see freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml.  how  can i do
<grkblood13> the fullest room on efnet right now if 35 people :/
 * byte^ uses Terminator.
<Dr_Willis> Terminator has became a MUST have on my list of apps.. :)
<chuck_> !ot|grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eseven73> grkblood13, that is not on topic for this channel though
<Pici> KyoLee: ask in #freenode
<hobophobe> I'm gonna try the debian way, it's only 16MB, thanks for the help guys
<Dr_Willis> Glad to see terminator added to the 9.04 repos.
<KyoLee> Pici:  Thanks a lot !
<chargersfan420> hobophobe - maybe... i'm not really sure.  I've just had some experiences with poorly burned discs
<guest912> a friend of mine gave me a flash drive that had .r1 .r2 and such files how do i take those and make them playable ????
<hobophobe> chargersfan420, same here... will be glad when everything is over the network :)
<hobophobe> media schmedia
<skellington> ill try terminator
<Dr_Willis> guest912:  if they are rar archives  You 'unrar' the first one and it should merge/unpack them all
<Dr_Willis> !rar | guest912
<ubottu> guest912: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<fornix> my kde system locks down after about 15-20 mins of inactiveness. The monitor led blinks. But nothing happens. I can't make the screen appear back. I need to do a hard reset.
<chargersfan420> skellington:  don't know much about them, but i think if the standard terminal is doing fake transparency, they probably all will.  that's why i suspect graphics driver... i could be wrong tho
<guest912> Dr_Willis, they are dvd rips
<Dr_Willis> guest912:  so unrar them
<syntax\> how can i have the icons of open office back.
<Dr_Willis> guest912:  hope you got some drive space handy
<skellington> i actually agree with you, but its easier for me to try out these other terminals than go on my wild goose chase.
<Dr_Willis> skellington:  once i learned terminator.. i dont go backto the others. :)
<goose> aaaaah highlight
<goose> hi skellington <3
<chargersfan420> skellington:  fair enough... but it could take another hour... ;)
<chode> hi
<skellington> its alright, this is actually my first computer that i own
<chode> trying to statically set eth1
<chode> is /etc/init.d/networking not the file to restart to apply /etc/network/interfaces ?
<skellington> and hello goose
<chargersfan420> fornix:  are you on a laptop?
<chode> if so, whats wrong with /etc/network/interfaces http://rafb.net/p/PEGf3120.html ?
<osiris> is anyone able to access samba shares in jaunty through the file browser ?  It never connects to the remote machine, while other machines can connect to the remote share.
<skellington> oh i see, i wrote goose.
<Dr_Willis> osiris:  i normally enter the full path to the remote server/sharename.. and then it wants teh user/pass  i enter the info, and bookmark the  thing. :) then i got no more problems
<fornix> chargersfan420: no. on a desktop. I have pasted my /var/log/messages on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1159634
<skellington> but yeah, since this is my first owned computer, im gonna play around with it.
<skellington> a lot.
<osiris> i HAVE done it that way in the past, but this DID work in hardy
<Strife89> Okay, I've been freeing up a ton of space in preperation to make a new partiton for Ubuntu, but my free space is badly fragmented. What's a good, free defragger that can get me a nice large block of free space?
<Dr_Willis> osiris:  i also seem th notice that installing the full samba package seems to help. (but i always install it anyway, so i may be wrong)
<Dr_Willis> osiris:  theres been some threads on the issue.. ive never managed to figure out why it works and why it dont sometimes
<sylr> hi
<osiris> again, I CAN do it that way, just not looking to spend the time to do it all by hand
<osiris> just pointing out its broke in jaunty i guess
<sylr> could anyone tell me what's the difference between a group and a system group ? thanks
<Dr_Willis> osiris:  for some reason - i dont have theissue any more with my machines.. not sure what i did to it...
<Dr_Willis> osiris:  other then installing the full samba package and setting the proper default workgroup in the smb.conf
<Strife89> !defragment
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defragment
<chargersfan420> fornix:  thought it might be an acpi issue, but it doesn't look like it.  what happens if you disable screensaver-type stuff?
<eseven73> !defrag | Strife89
<ubottu> Strife89: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Strife89> eseven73: I'm trying to defrag free space in preperation to make a partition for Ubuntu.
<fornix> chargersfan420: it seems to be some memory related issue. i suspect a memory leak. I have 2 GB of ram. Apparently the mem gets full and the swap too. Havent tried disabling screensaver. will try though
<Moonaddicted> ist jeman hier?
<sylr> what's the difference between `addgroup <name>` and `addgroup --system <name>` ?
<Moonaddicted> You speak german?
<eseven73> meh im just really good with the bot commands, doesnt mean I can assist you further :P  just keep asking someone will eventually help you Strife89 ;)
<Pici> !de | Moonaddicted
<ubottu> Moonaddicted: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<chargersfan420> fornix:  if you disable screensaver and you walk away for a while, just turn off your monitor - it'll save power too.  if you think it's a RAM issue, maybe you should do a memtest.
<Strife89> eseven73: Okay, thanks anyway. :)
<jcapinc> alright, so I got this super-cool logitech keyboard with all these shortcut buttons, half of which work, which sounds derogatory but to me is actually exciting, but a button that should work is volume up and down.  I went into the keyboard-shortcut configuration tool and mapped volume up and down to the correct keys, but instead of the real volume it changes the "line in" setting!  thats a config issue!  any help?
<norrisg1> Who here needs help?
<Strife89> I'll ask again in case it was completely missed.
<Strife89> Okay, I've been freeing up a ton of space in preperation to make a new partiton for Ubuntu, but my free space is badly fragmented. What's a good, free defragger that can get me a nice large block of free space?
<fornix> kernel: [ 6796.937516] Free swap  = 0kB
<fornix> May 14 12:11:28 nanosoft kernel: [ 6796.937517] Total swap = 931728kB
<fornix> this is why i think my mem is full
<skellington> yeah. terminator doesnt have real transparency, even after i checked real transparency. im going to stick with my boring opaque terminal
<norrisg1> Who needs help
<jcapinc> Strife89, you dont need defrag, ubuntu does that automatically, not to mention the reformatting ubuntu will do will wipe out extant fragmentation
<Dr_Willis> skellington:  err.. i think you have to then tellit to BECOME transparent afterwards...
<jcapinc> norrisg1, I do!
<norrisg1> ok
<skellington> i did that too
<Dr_Willis> skellington:  and with compuiz you can make anything transpraent. (i find the feature useless)
<skellington> i saw the false background
<Strife89> jcapinc: I don't have an Ubuntu partition yet.
<jcapinc> norrisg1, alright, so I got this super-cool logitech keyboard with all these shortcut buttons, half of which work, which sounds derogatory but to me is actually exciting, but a button that should work is volume up and down.  I went into the keyboard-shortcut configuration tool and mapped volume up and down to the correct keys, but instead of the real volume it changes the "line in" setting!  thats a config issue!  any help?
<chargersfan420> fornix:  is something eating your memory?  check top in terminal, or use the system monitor
<skellington> i would rather not use compiz, im on a netbook
<norrisg1> he jcapinc in im
<jcapinc> Strife89, yes but when you make the partition it will defrag for you
<norrisg1> IM ok jcapinc
<Strife89> jcapinc: Ah...
<Strife89> jcapinc: Alright, thanks for the info. :)
<noumaan> We have finished translating XFCE from the official xfce website how do we submit it to Ubuntu so that it is available to Jaunty users
<fornix> chargersfan420: i suspect amarok2. this was running both the times when the problem occurred. other might be pidgin
<chode> WHAT DO I HAVE TO TYPE TO MAKE THIS WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<chode> is /etc/init.d/networking not the file to restart to apply /etc/network/interfaces ?
<JPratt> Bon Soir my Fellow Ubuntu users
<fornix> chargersfan420: i will start both the apps and then check top for mem usage
<chargersfan420> fornix:  you should check out conky if you've never heard of it.  It's a great way to catch that kind of stuff in the act... err, unless i guess your monitor goes dead when it happens...
<Dr_Willis> chode:  i find 'sudo service SERVICCENAME restart' quicker. :)
<fornix> chargersfan420: yes it gets dead. ctrl + alt + f1 doesn't work. I get nothing on the monitor
<chode> Dr_Willis: well whats the service that restarts my network interface
<fornix> chargersfan420: and i get occassional music sound
<fornix> from amarok
<Dr_Willis> chode:  no idea.. ive never noticed.
<Dr_Willis> chode:  ive used 'network restart' befor.. but rarely had to
<chargersfan420> fornix:  well, if something is gradually eating up more and more ram, which is usually the way it happens, conky can be useful to see it coming before it becomes too big of a problem (hard reset time)
<fornix> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<jcapinc> norrisg1, alright, so I got this super-cool logitech keyboard with all these shortcut buttons, half of which work, which sounds derogatory but to me is actually exciting, but a button that should work is volume up and down.  I went into the keyboard-shortcut configuration tool and mapped volume up and down to the correct keys, but instead of the real volume it changes the "line in" setting!  thats a config issue!  any help?
<chargersfan420> fornix:  i'll find you a link
<losher> chode: /etc/init.d/networking restart should do it. What isn't working?
<joeDeuce> chode: 25NetworkManager ..... or is that not what you need
<norrisg1> Bye Bye people
<fornix> chargersfan420: its in the repos. installing
<chargersfan420> fornix:  http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me why I get this error ----> tar: ldap-nss.c:1319: do_init: Assertion `cfg->ldc_uris[__session.ls_current_uri] != ((void *)0)' failed. <--- when I try to run the command ---> tar -zxvf magento-1.2.1.tar.gz <---- on ssh ?
<RHorse> did gram parsons  have anything to do with ubuntu?
<chargersfan420> fornix:  it takes a little bit of configuring
<fornix> chargersfan420: i installed it and ran it from terminal
<fornix> i got a small black window
<fornix> amarok is using 5.63% memory
<Enissay> Trying to install ubuntu from th cd and after the loading bar, the screen goes blank and the keyboard lights starts flashing... what's the pb?
<chargersfan420> fornix:  if you play with the settings, you can integrate it with your background, and also configure it to show you whatever, however.  check out the screenshots on the link
<Xpistos> Can someone help me figure out how to mount the NTFS drive in my ubuntu server to my ubuntu laptop? (Yes NTFS drive in ubuntu server)
<mzz> Kingsy101: hmm, the only reason I can think of offhand for tar to touch nss there is to get the uid/gid for the owners of the stuff it is extracting
<fornix> chargersfan420: checking out the docs
<mzz> Kingsy101: err, but you don't have a "p" in there. hmm.
<mzz> Kingsy101: got a debugger? :)
<Kingsy101> mzz - not to hand
<PauloCesar> hi
<Kingsy101> perhaps its becuase its a tar?
<syntax\> anyone? somebody told me its related to the theme im using. my problem is Open Office icons disappeared and got replaced with text
<mihira> Anyone can help me with auto-pairing Microsoft Bluetooth Mouse under Ubuntu 8.10? pvt
<Kingsy101> mzz - would it solve the problem if it was a zip ?
<Kingsy101> then use a different command ?
<mzz> Kingsy101: well, the only reason I can think of for tar to touch ldap-nss would be something involving mapping uids/gids to names or vice versa.
<RHorse> how can you shell out on  bitchx and see output on curr window
<chargersfan420> fornix:  i could send you my conf if you want it
<Kingsy101> mzz - what would be the command for extracting a zip ?
<PauloCesar> somebody found the solution for totme.. "DeprecationWarning: the sha module is deprecated"  ??
<mzz> Kingsy101: I don't understand how tar could trigger this unless something was fairly seriously broken system-wide though.
<mzz> Kingsy101: unzip blah.zip
<fornix> chargersfan420: sure
<Kingsy101> ok
<Kingsy101> 1 sec
<mzz> Enissay: that sounds like the kernel panicing, possibly because of some hardware incompatibility
<mzz> Enissay: is your hardware unusual in any way?
<mzz> Enissay: also, if the loading bar bit does run successfully you could try the alt installer, which runs in text mode
<mzz> Enissay: (even if that one fails it might give you a readable error message)
<Kingsy101> mzz - unzipping worked fine ! :)
<Kingsy101> I am going to report that error tho
<chargersfan420> fornix:  what is your screen resolution?
<mzz> Kingsy101: puzzling. I'd expect zip to store owner information differently, if at all, which is somewhat consistent with my theory so far.
<awmcclain> What's with python 2.6 on jaunty using "dist-packages" isntead of site packages?
<jasonmchristos> what is the standard address book in ubuntu ?
<fornix> chargersfan420: 1280x768
<mzz> awmcclain: don't get me started
<Justin10ec> I was just here about laptop heat problems. I don't know if there's any way to do anything about this but my laptop seems to lose battery power quicker with Ubuntu. Is there a way to work on this?
<mzz> Kingsy101: I am pretty sure the problem is not in tar, but in your nss/ldap setup
<Salcedian> hey guys...
<awmcclain> mzz: ... meaning, you're as puzzled as I or there's an obvious reason why my upgrade broke the server?
<chargersfan420> fornix:  a little bit at the bottom might be cut off - but that's an easy fix.  does your chat client support file transfer?
<Enissay> mzz: i launched it in safe graphic mode, it works now :)
<mzz> awmcclain: debian/ubuntu has/have disagreed with how python's site-packages stuff is laid out for some time now. python-support was bad enough, apparently they have now decided to break innocent setup.py scripts written by people without debian/ubuntu systems in new and interesting ways.
<fornix> chargersfan420: i am using quassel irc and cant find any option for file transfer
<cabbbage> Lol
<cabbbage> o.0
<cabbbage> im new
<awmcclain> mzz: Wonderful.
<awmcclain> mzz: I join you in your grumble grumble then.
<mzz> awmcclain: I'm sorry, I'm not on ubuntu either and don't have the details on this one.
<chargersfan420> fornix:  oh i see... i'll find another way... one second
<mzz> awmcclain: their intentions are probably good, but so far the most obvious effect is that I frequently run into people on debian/ubuntu with mysterious python problems I can't understand without having access to a system with their python
<Matt> Hello, Is there anyone here with knowledge on setting up a tv tuner  in ubuntu intrepid?
<fornix> chargersfan420: i am noticing amarok memory usage is slowly crawling up. it has become 5.67% from 5.63%
<losher> mzz: interesting downside of freeware. Can't ask for your money back if it doesn't work....
<awmcclain> mzz: Yup. They changed the default sys.path and totally removed site-packages. Silly.
<svensko> how can i fix the large fonts on my acer aspire one with ubuntu? the documentation tells me to modify my xorg.conf but when i try to sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf it is blank, WTF?
<chargersfan420> fornix:  copy it from here:  http://pastebin.com/d26c3b5a1
<William7> Hi
<Matt> hi
<chargersfan420> losher: lol
<William7> Can someone please tell me why I (seem to) need an internet connection to do an Ubuntu Install when I'm using the CD to begin with?  Just curious.....  what would happen if I didn't have an internet connection plugged in?
<Matt> Is there anyone on that is knowledgeable with tv tuners and mythTV?
<chuck_> Matt, Tv tuners are pretty much plug and play in ubuntu
<th0r> is anyone using the ati video drivers with a radeon x1200 chip? works with the x1200. ATI now has version 9.4, but doesn't list the x1200 on their site.
<IndyGunFreak> William7: you can install w/o an internet connection, it won';t hurt anything
<orange-wedge> matt what kind of tv tuner do you have?
<Tyler> svensko: that's because it's using the new Xorg with HAL
<mzz> awmcclain: afaik they did patch distutils, so if you just reinstall your stuff it should end up in the location they want it (reinstall being rerun setup.py)
<awmcclain> mzz: ug.
<crdlb> th0r: it won't work
<William7> IndyGunFreak,  so what is it downloading during the install when I have the Internet connection plugged in?  it said it downloaded about 865 files...
<wombatunder1> how do I get root permission when I'm using the GUI File Browser in ubuntu 8.04?
<Tyler> svensko: did it tell you to set NoDDC?
<svensko> Tyler, i'm not sure how to without a xorg to mess around with
<svensko> i believe there is another way to do it but it involves xsession?
<chargersfan420> th0r - i noticed the website claiming less drivers were supported than the documentation - check the release notes
<orange-wedge> william7 i don't think it would be able to install most of the default packages
<IndyGunFreak> William7: probably just updates, when you get your connection up after install, it will do what it needs to do.
<William7> wombatunder1:  I'm just speculating here... but I think you could go to a terminal window and type   "sudo nautilus"   then enter your password...
<svensko> i know it's xsession in other distros, not sure what it is in ubuntu, i can just use -dpi 96 and that'll fix it, but i can't seem to find the file i'm referring to
<Tyler> svensko: are you using gnome?
<William7> ahh ok..
<chargersfan420> th0r - less graphics cards, that is
<mzz> losher: (a) I just like to rant a little occasionally :P (b) this annoys me mainly because it breaks innocent python packages written by people using a python closer to python.org's
<wombatunder1> william7: what is Nautilus?
<svensko> Tyler, use XFCE with the minimal CD install
<IndyGunFreak> wombatunder1: thats the filemanager, and you' actually want to use gksudo.. gksudo nautilus
<William7> wombatunder1:  Nautilus is the file browser in Ubuntu
<th0r> chargersfan420, unfortunately the release notes (if they are there) are in the .bin file. I don't want to install the drivers and then find I have lost video
<Tyler> svensko: In XFCE, you can change the dpi in the appearance settings
<mzz> awmcclain: (other stuff getting the path through distutils.sysconfig will work, things with the path hardcoded won't, but that's not as common as you might think. Specifically most autotools-based stuff will end up in the spot they want it too, afaik)
<wombatunder1> indygunfreak: what does the GK mean?
<fornix> chargersfan420: ur config doesn't work on my computer.
<losher> mzz: rant away. Don't mind me...
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo > wombatunder1
<ubottu> wombatunder1, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> wombatunder1: that explains it better than i could
<mzz> heh
<chargersfan420> th0r - i believe the download includes release notes in a pdf, in a compressed file
<rww> wombatunder1: gksudo is the privilage elevation program for GTK+ programs.
<svensko> ty Tyler, i didn't catch that :)
<fornix> chargersfan420: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172717/
<mzz> losher: I'm still somewhat expecting to end up ranting while an actual ubuntu python dev/packager is around at some point and getting completely obliterated, if you know what I mean :)
<wombatunder1> Thank you Indygunfrea, william7 and rww
<chargersfan420> fornix:  uh-oh!  you could try turning background to off... might be an issue if you don't have 3-D support
<William7> IndyGunFreak: thanks for correcting my sudo suggesting to  gksudo     just learned something else from you guys.. thanks
<wombatunder1> indygunfreak
<mzz> losher: (I don't know their names or nicks, so I won't know what I'm doing until I've dug a nice deep hole for myself)
<th0r> chargersfan420, just got the driver package off the amd site, it is a run file
<JPratt> So when i watch DVD's I get no Audio but When i listen to music I do?
<fornix> chargersfan420: did that. still no luck. I'll revert my config and play with it after reading the docs
<losher> mzz: the heavy duty devs avoid these groups. Can't say I blame them...
<chargersfan420> fornix:  looked at your pastebin.  you can set the background back to yes, but you'll have to remove some ACPI stuff... i'll send you another version
<mzz> losher: true (on both)
<chargersfan420> th0r:  can you show me the link you got it from?
<JPratt> Any ideas on as too why that is?
<robj189> i recently added a sound card to my computer and the sound works fine but every time i switch users or boot the computer the sound it turned all the way up, any ideas?
<robj189> ubuntu 8.10
<chuck_> JPratt,  what player are you using for music and watching dvds
<robj189> im using banshee, but even the log in sound it turned all the way up
<Puppetmaster_360> Does anyone know if I can partition my HDD while on USB installed BT3 so that I can add BT3 to my HDD and dual boot it with ubuntu
<William7> Does anyone know if the new Jaunty 9.04 release supports the old Broadcom wireless  better? or will I still have to use the  cutter program...
<th0r> chargersfan420, just a second
<JPratt> I used Totem MPlayer and rythmbox for audio and the first two for the DVD
<IndyGunFreak> William7: no personal experience, but a friend of mine says its better
<William7> IndyGunFreak: ok great thank you.
<chargersfan420> fornix:  http://pastebin.com/d53b7e741  - it's almost the same, just took out a bit of stuff... if it doesnt work, you could also try deleting the last 4 lines.
<awmcclain> mzz: Any idea how to diable 2.6 in jaunty?
<JPratt> chuck_, I used Totem MPlayer and rythmbox for audio and the first two for the DVD
<Puppetmaster_360> Can I install BT3 to my HDD while on a USB bootup of BT3?
<mzz> awmcclain: sorry, no (I suspect that's not even possible)
<awmcclain> mzz: Or at least enable 2.5 again?
<mcrandello> Hi is there a known issue with flash 10 causing FF to puke and freeze? All latest versions on Jaunty/i386
<mzz> awmcclain: I'd actually expect installing 2.5 in parallel to just work, but I'm not sure if they applied the same patch to that
<awmcclain> mzz: I have 25 installed already
<chuck_> JPratt,  open mplayer without playing anything
<mcrandello> I've never seen this thing where the whole window turns grey but still paints it's contents prior to this version
<mzz> awmcclain: and its sys.path looks healthy?
<th0r> chargersfan420, this is the link that talked about 8.40.4 supporting the 1200.
<JPratt> chuck_, K
<crdlb> awmcclain: mzz: 2.5 wasn't changed
<mzz> ah, thanks
<chargersfan420> mcrandello:  did you install the restricted modules package, or just flash?
<awmcclain> mzz: Yes.
<chuck_> right click in video window and open preferences
<IndyGunFreak> mcrandello: i've had no probs w/ flash and jaunty
<fornix> chargersfan420: no luck. removed the last 4 lines too
<JPratt> chuck_ Done
<fornix> chargersfan420: X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<chuck_> JPratt,  then click audio tab and see what is highlighted in the list
<JPratt> chuck_,Pulse
<chargersfan420> fornix:  try either changing "own window" to no, or "use_xft" to no.  one at a time
<chuck_> JPratt,  try changing it to alsa
<JPratt> it keeps flashing an error that i cant read
<mcrandello> chargersfan420: hang on checking what's green in synaptic
<JPratt> [AO_AlSA] Unable to find simple control 'PCM', 0 is the error chuck_
<chargersfan420> mcrandello:  do a search on "restricted"
<mcrandello> chargersfan420: flashplugin-nonfree and *extrasound
<fornix> chargersfan420: yes. when i turn own window to true and use_xft to no. a window did show up
<chargersfan420> mcrandello: look for a package called "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<chuck_> JPratt, click on configure driver in audio window with alsa selected
<JPratt> Done
<wombatunder1> I am trying to use "$ sudo chown root:root /etc/udev/rules.d/10-Huawei-Datacard.rules" and I keep getting bash: $: command not found. What am I doing wrong?
<fornix> chargersfan420: i am getting nice graphs and stats
<mcrandello> chargersfan420: only ones in that search are the modules (madwifi) and surprisingly ed and cron
<lstarnes> wombatunder1: do not include the $
<chargersfan420> fornix:  did you try them one at a time?  you might need to only change one option
<lstarnes> wombatunder1: that's there to indicate that you enter it on a shell prompt
<wombatunder1> istarnes: then it doesn't give me anything
<chargersfan420> mcrandello:  hang on, i might not have the wording right
<lstarnes> wombatunder1: then it succeeded
<lstarnes> wombatunder1: most unix commands only return something if they failed
<wombatunder1> istarnes, Ahh ok, thank you
<chuck_> change you should be looking at a little box with default driver in each one
<fornix> chargersfan420: i believe one of them needs to be on at a time either own window or xft
<mcrandello> wombatunder1: if you man the command you're running there might be a -v or --verbose option to tell you what it did, always check before trying this though
<wombatunder1> what does "Run install script in driver directory (consent to reboot)" mean?
<chuck_> JPratt, sorry let me try that again
<JPratt> IT does the same with all but i need to go to sleep
<fornix> chargersfan420: my ram is now 29%, swap 0% and amaork 5.72%
<chargersfan420> fornix:  either xft is a problem (something about the font it uses) or own window is a problem (it won't integrate with your background for some reason).  The last 4 lines, if you deleted them, show you networking stats, if you're interested.
<mcrandello> wombatunder1: probably going to want to reboot the system when it's done
 * alucard_ test
<mcrandello> it may or may not prompt, make sure you've saved any open work
<chuck_> JPratt, ok
<fornix> chargersfan420: i don't want network stats
<wombatunder1> mcrandello, how do I "run install script in driver directory"?
<chargersfan420> mcrandello:  in synaptic, i have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, and also one called linux-restricted-modules-common & -generic.  i suspect one or all of these might do the trick
<Micinfig> Hello
<mcrandello> cd to the driver directory (not sure which one they're referring to) and then "sh /path/to/your_script"
<Micinfig> Can I ask one quesiton please?
<chargersfan420> shoot micinfig
<chargersfan420> Micinfig - can't say i can answer it tho
<lstarnes> Micinfig: you can ask as many as you need
<Micinfig> How do I know if the Ubuntu 9.04 installed on my PC is x64?
<lstarnes> Micinfig: uname -m
<mcrandello> chargersfan420: installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras as we speak
<Micinfig> lemme try thanks :)
<janpedro> Olá pessoal
<mcrandello> the restricted-modules packages are just stuff like the old atheros drivers, radeon drivers etc
<janpedro> alguém aqui fala português?
<rww> !pt | janpedro
<ubottu> janpedro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<robdig> !br | janpedro
<ubottu> janpedro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<chargersfan420> Micinfig - uname -help will tell you a bunch of other stuff too
<Micinfig> it say x86-64 so I guess its good :D
<wombatunder1> mcrandello: I'm following this mcrandello:
<rww> Micinfig: yeah, that's 64bit :)
<mcrandello> lo que no mata engorda is the only portuguese I know
<wombatunder1> mcrandello: I'm following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=cd4ade02b6c15e1c41c910c2a8c54385&t=858032
<janpedro> #ubuntu-br
<Bad_Yusuke> that is spanish, mcrandello ;P
<Micinfig> I'm grateful, keep up the outstanding job you're doing.. Thank you :)
<chargersfan420> mcrandello - the ubuntu-restricted-extras is all the stuff you need like flash player and java, but they wouldn't install it from the start because its not open source
<mcrandello> Bad_Yusuke: I know I don't have i8ln turned on on my kb or else it would be portuguese ;^)
<Xpistos> can someone give me a hand getting a network drive mounted in my home folder
<Xpistos> I can't figure out how it wants the drive called
<jats> Does anyone have any experience with using the GeForce 4 with Ubuntu 8.10/9.04? I know there were issues with Nvidia's driver. I'm wondering how the speed compares
<mcrandello> wombatunder1: I think they just mean the directory you got when you unpacked the drivers
<wombatunder1> mcrandello: ok, I'll try that, thank you
<mcrandello> so wherever you see the install.sh or install script just type "sh install(.sh)"
<chargersfan420> hey fornix:  does your conky window still say "Go Chargers!"  ?  :D
<mcrandello> they could have worded that a little better perhaps
<bc> jats: I'm using just a GeForce FX 5500, compiz "full effects" and it's quite fast. It's a 256 card.
<fornix> chargersfan420: yes it does
<fzza3a> hey , I have error help me plz , look this :
<fzza3a> root@ubuntu:/home/fzza3a# dpkg --configure -a
<fzza3a>  dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 24152 package `openoffice.org-l10n-ar':
<fzza3a>   `Suggests' field, invalid package name `hunspell-dictionary)ar': character `)' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._')
<fzza3a>  root@ubuntu:/home/fzza3a#
<FloodBot2> fzza3a: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<byte^> It may not be the right place but what the hell, for any developers: I have a decent understanding of Java but I wish to code an application in GTK for Linux. If I understand correctly, GTK is based in C, so learning C would be recommended, correct?
<bc> byte^: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK
<fornix> chargersfan420: this line in my log disturbs me: amarok invoked oom-killer:
<mcrandello> byte^: I think gtk has different libraries for various other languages as well
<usser> byte^, not really, there are gtk bindings for various languages
<usser> byte^, i prefer python
<fornix> chargersfan420: i read on the net that "It is the job of the linux 'oom killer' to sacrifice one or more processes in order to free up memory for the system when all else fails." (http://linux-mm.org/OOM_Killer)
<mcrandello> basically in addition to whatever language you're using there's going to be some sort of special syntax for creating windows/buttons/sliders etc
<byte^> Hmm.
<xxxdas> hi
<fornix> chargersfan420: according to the site, the bad process is oom-killed first
<mcrandello> or there may be an ide with integrated support for helping you build with that toolkit+ your language
<xxxdas> brauche hilfe
<fzza3a> can help me plzzzz ? :(
<xxxdas> hallo
<scunizi> !de | xxxdas
<ubottu> xxxdas: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<chargersfan420> fornix:  hmmm... sounds like it's the problem... although its only hovering around 6% right now?
<byte^> I'm looking for a project to commit myself to for the summer, as a kind of learning process. I don't think Java would be a good choice to code in because of deficiencies in memory I do not like. I'm willing to dedicate 3-4 months to this, what would be a good language to learn? Is python preferrable? If it matters, I'm looking to code a simple note taking application.
<xxxdas> need help please
<byte^> (Yes, I'm aware such exist, I am just looking for a project to mess around with)
<scunizi> xxxdas: just ask your question
<fornix> chargersfan420: 5.73% yes. maybe when my monitor sleeps amarok gets crazy and eats up all the available memory
<bc> byte^: if you don't know C, I'd probably get some experience with it even if you don't plan on making a career out of C.
<rwcorbett> byte: adobe air looks like an interesting platform
<fornix> or maybe some other process eats up all the memory
<xxxdas> need help by jasminlive.com
<byte^> bc: Exactly what I've been thinking.
<byte^> I'm just wondering if, for my purposes, if one would be preferrable to another. I have no experience outside Java, keep in mind.
<fornix> chargersfan420: yesterday i was playing iron maiden. maybe thats the problem :P
<rwcorbett> byte: bc: yeah - C is pretty universal
<fzza3a> bey
<chargersfan420> fornix:  your syslog is from a hard kill, right?  Hey, no, don't blame the Maiden!
<byte^> Alright, then I'll definitely look into learning C skills.
<byte^> And maybe Python since it seems to be brought up so often.
<byte^> Thanks
<bc> byte^: look up the videos for Computer Science III: Programming Paradigms (Stanford) at academicearth.org
<fornix> chargersfan420: i shut down the PC from power. so the logs need to be before the shutdown
<_fb> some well known operating systems are written in C :)  good to know the roots.  start by reading K&R.
<fzza3a> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  what do fot that ?
<byte^> K&R?
<fzza3a> root@ubuntu:/home/fzza3a# dpkg --configure -a
<fzza3a> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 24152 package `openoffice.org-l10n-ar':
<fzza3a>  `Suggests' field, invalid package name `hunspell-dictionary)ar': character `)' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._')
<fzza3a> root@ubuntu:/home/fzza3a#
<fzza3a> ]
<FloodBot2> fzza3a: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chargersfan420> fornix:  you still have the pastebin handy?  i lost it
<jats> bc: do you know how the open drivers compare with the proprietary drivers? If I'm not mistaken you need to use the non-proprietary driver for 8.10 and onward.
<bc> byte^: he covers C/C++, Scheme, Python
<LinuxGirl> can someone give me a hand getting a network drive mounted in my home folder
<byte^> Neat.
<fornix> chargersfan420: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1159634
<byte^> What is K&R?
<syntax\>  i used a theme on ubuntu 9.04 that removed the icons in openoffice, is there by any chance a fix for that? i mean if i revert back to human, icons are there, if i use a different theme icons are not there.
<bc> jats: I'm using the driver provided by nvidia. compiz needed the nvidia driver to do anything above "basic display"
<tritium> byte^: Kernighan and Ritchie.
<_fb> Kernighan and Ritchie.  founders of unix.  a lawsuit tied up a BSD release back in the 90's and torvalds got impatient and wrote linux kernel.  and now you have ubuntu.
<bc> byte^: also check out the book "Pointers on C" -- I forget the author.
<byte^> Okay. Thanks for the advice, all.
<fzza3a> http://paste.ubuntu.com/172730/plain/ | <FloodBot1> <FloodBot2>
<chargersfan420> fornix:  there are lots of things being oom killed off.  Maybe  not an amarok issue...
<orange-wedge> !gksudo > orange-wedge
<ubottu> orange-wedge, please see my private message
<jats> bc: hmm I thought you couldn't use the nvidia driver with the version of Xorg shipped with 8.10?
<orange-wedge> !gksudo > Matt
<ubottu> Matt, please see my private message
<fornix> chargersfan420: but the first option was amarok
<fornix> chargersfan420: means the badness of amarok was high
<mcrandello> chargersfan420: still freezing
<bc> jats: there is a non-proprietary nvidia driver yeah. it might have been an issue with my card, I dont know.
<scunizi> jats: I'm using the nvidia driver direct from nvidia for 8.04 and 8.10
<mcrandello> it's the darndest thing too 10 apparently fixed this for a number of people
<chargersfan420> fornix:  true, but it does kill off pidgin more than once... i should point out i'm no expert on this stuff
<c0mp13371331337> jats: Nope, I'm using the nvidia driver on 9.04, and used it through 8.10 and 8.04 as well.
<chargersfan420> fornix:  i'd just keep your eye on conky, and maybe the screen saver thing will help
<chargersfan420> mcrandello
<chargersfan420> mcrandello:  are you on 64-bit?
<bc> jats: I just went to System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers and it suggested one. I clicked "yes" or install, or whatever, and I was up and running.
<jats> ﻿scunizi: Did this change from the original release? I remember reading in the release notes something about the native nvidia driver not working.
<drrohin> can some one help me make an install
<fornix> chargersfan420: yes. i will observe today. the moment screensaver thing starts
<LinuxGirl> can someone give me a hand getting a network drive mounted in my home folder
<noumaan> We have finished translating XFCE from the official xfce website how do we submit it to Ubuntu so that it is available to Jaunty users
<jats> bc: I have it working now but I thought I read somewhere I would have to switch to the non-proprietary driver if I upgraded to 8.10.
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: A Samba or Windows share?
<LinuxGirl> ntfs drive in ubuntu
<chargersfan420> fornix:  on the screensaver window, do you have a power management button?
<scunizi> jats: I've not had that much luck lately with the packaged drivers in Sys/Admin/Hardware Drivers.  173.x was ok until I went from a 6600 card to a 8200 card.. then I had to use the drivers from nvidia.. 180.51 currently..
<LinuxGirl> ubuntu server to ubuntu laptop
<fzza3a> what I can do http://paste.ubuntu.com/172730/plain/ ? plz+plz
<mcrandello> chargersfan420: not this system
<bc> jats: I'm not sure at all. I moved to Ubuntu from Debian a couple of weeks ago.
<mcrandello> same problem with a 64 bit sys tho
<fornix> chargersfan420: i haven't seen what screensaver window looks like in kde :P yes on gnome yes i had set power management monitor sleep ta 11 minutes
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: Okay, so it's an NTFS filesystem being shared from Ubuntu using samba?
<LinuxGirl> Yes
<jats> bc: well it seems I misunderstood or the problem has been fixed. Thanks for your help.
<fornix> there is a power control in kde display settings
<Enissay> I made a fresh install of jaunty, but it doesnt detect my graphic card and install the proprietary drivers like under 8.10!!!!
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: I am just not sure how the share on the server has to be shown
<bc> jats: I'd certainly do some googling for your specific card to see if there are any issues
<jats> enissay: you're using 9.04?
<fornix> chargersfan420: but power control in display settings is disabled!
<Enissay> jats, yes
<scunizi> jats: what card do you have?
<bc> jats: I'm using 9.04 as well
<fornix> chargersfan420: so why is it going to standby
<chargersfan420> mcrandello: i've used 64 bit from 7.04 - 9.04 and sometimes it worked, sometimes not.  it worked in 9.04 but ate a lot of battery power (because of npviewer.bin - the conversion wrapper).  just switched to 32-bit now.  not sure what to tell you
<jats> scunizi: GeForce 4 7000-series I believe.
<ubuntu> rt 6669
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: i have it as //192.168.1.100/home/x/NTFS
<chargersfan420> fornix:  is it a laptop?  do you have gnome-power-manager?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does anyone know if GRUB would boot Windows Vista from a logical partition?
<krammer__> can i extract a rar file?
<Guest33858> Jats!!!!!!!!!!!
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: But it is a drive
<fornix> chargersfan420: nope its not a laptop. its a desktop-pc
<chargersfan420> CoJaBo-Aztec - yes it does... i think... then again, i think mine is a primary
<jats> scunizi: actually a GeForce 7300 GS
<scunizi> jats: I've read that there were some quirks on the 7 series cards and that the 180.xx drivers pretty much fixed it.. however the earlier 180.xx drivers were very laggy.. the 180.51 should do that card pretty well.
<krammer__> i am still having this problem with Cannot invoke CheckForMedia on HAL:
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: Shouldn't be anything special about it then, samba seamlessly handles the differences in filesystems.  As long as samba on the server is set to share that particular folder, it should be a simple mount command away.
<fornix> chargersfan420: thx for the help. i need to go to the gym now. will exit amarok and check whether it still locks down.
<chargersfan420> fornix:  you might have gnome-power-manager anyway - it might be an issue too.  have fun!
<sevodnya> kramer__: for extracting rar archives, try package unrar-free or unrar
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: I keep getting this "mount error 6 = No such device or address"
<LinuxGirl> "
<krammer__> sevodnya, thanks ill try that my biggest problem is
<CoJaBo-Aztec> chargersfan420: Is there any way to find out other than doing it? I have the partition (that was originally primary) backed up, but now I need to restore it to a logical partition (a 3-4 hour operation), and have no idea if this will even work when it finishes :/
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: I remember reading that in certain situations, samba will only be able to mount a single directory deep, so you may want to try mounting //192.168.1.100/home if you're having problems with the entire address.
<krammer__> i am still having this problem with Cannot invoke CheckForMedia on HAL:
<jats> scunizi: so you think the 180.x.x series is close to nvidia's driver for performance? I'm willing to take a small performance hit to upgrade, especially if it's to a free piece of software.
<scunizi> jats: to install you have to go to synaptic and uninstall the other nvidia drivers that came with ubuntu.. then after downloading the new driver and chmod +x "ing" it, go to ctrl+alt+F2 and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop .... then install the driver.. after that sudo reboot now and it should be good to go.
<Guest33858> hello
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: It is the primary drive though
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: It isnt' the primary I meant
<scunizi> jats: you get the driver direct from nvidia
<sevodnya> krammer__:i might have missed this, but when do you get this error?
<krammer__> sevodnya, when i insert a dvd or cd i get that message u didint miss it i just posted it
<scunizi> jats http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<krammer__> sevodnya,  I tried removing the lock and rebooted then the lock file came back
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: Shouldn't matter.  I've got an external HD hooked up to another computer in the house, and one of the directories on that drive is set up as a samba share.  You could try mounting //192.168.1.100/home, or point samba on the server to share specifically the NTFS folder rather than the /home folder.
<chargersfan420> CoJaBo-Aztec:  I would think it does, and i haven't seen it have problems with logical partitions, unlike LILO.  I've got a triple boot set up (vista / xp / ubuntu) and i use the vista bootloader to pick between the 3 choices... when i select ubuntu it loads grub.  might be one way to do it
<jats> scunizi: As I understood it there was a driver developed by nvidia and one by the community. Or did the community fork nvidia's driver?
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: Nope still get the same error
<c0mp13371331337> What's the full command you're using?
<sevodnya> krammer__, what's the full path to the lock file in question?
<scunizi> jats: the community driver .. well.. as I remember there is nv and a newer "other" opensource driver.. I haven't tried it.. but I know the one direct from nvidia is working for me well.
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: Wait, does the drive of folder have to be set to share?
<sevodnya> also, krammer, are you having this problem with all cds, or just some?
<drrohin> can anyone help me make an install of a tar.gz
<chargersfan420> CoJaBo-Aztec - i wish you luck though, and hope you won't need it :)
<jats> scunizi: Ok thanks. I think I'll use nvidia's then.
<LinuxGirl> //192.168.1.100/sdc1/   /home/x/Kronos  cifs    username=x,password=november101973,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode  0
<krammer__> Severian, all and dvds this is some of the error annot invoke CheckForMedia on HAL: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply.
<mobi-sheep> !make | drrohin
<ubottu> drrohin: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<scunizi> jats: remember you'll have to reinstall after each kernel upgrade.. just remember that on a kernel upgrade to download the latest driver before you reboot
<khc> I have a gusty box, update-manager only says 8.04 LTS is available, is there a way to directly update to 9.04?
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: Okay, so you're using fstab to mount?
<bc> scunizi: jats: in gnome, it picked up the fact that i needed nvidia's driver and prompted to download and install it for me.
<chargersfan420> LinuxGirl - have you created an empty folder to mount to?
<scunizi> khc: no.. you have to go one step at a time.. or save your /home and install fresh then replace your /home files
<LinuxGirl> Yes and Yes
<jats> scunizi: yeah I've been putting off upgrading my kernel because it breaks graphics and my wireless connection(it's a compiled driver).
<khc> boo
<CoJaBo-Aztec> chargersfan420: The thing I'm worried about is if Vistas bootloader will die if it notices its on a logical instead of primary partition (especially since it was originally installed to a primary).
<bc> scunizi: jats: s/install/installed/ (it told me this when I tried to enable effects in compiz)
<scunizi> bc: jats but that is an older driver.. I believe 180.24.. it can still be laggy
<bc> scunizi: ahh
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: sdc1 is the device name of the drive, it sounds like.  You'd need to mount that drive and share the location that it's mounted to on the server.
<drrohin> mobi-sheep: i read it but i don't think i am understanding it i have been at this for 18 hours
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: Plus, you're using the cifs type, I'd try 'sudo apt-get install smbfs' and replace cifs with smbfs.
<drrohin> if it'll help i am trying tio use hamachi
<juxta> I want to have my /boot/ on a partition located on a usb disk. when i'm writing up menu.lst, what do i need to do about the root() line? I don't know what drive number the usb device will be detected as..
<sevodnya> krammer__, is your system fully updated, and which version are you running?
<chargersfan420> CoJaBo-Aztec - there are two places to stash a bootloader - in the MBR (a little bit of space at the beginning of the drive) and on the actual partition.  In my setup, i have to stash grub on the /boot partition.  I set up the vista bootloader using EasyBCD, which works in vista and XP.  Do you have another bootable windows partition you can use to install it?
<krammer__> baby is crying need to go thanks ill brb later
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: When I mount smbfs I get "Warning: ignoring deprecated smbfs option 'codepage=unicode'" plus the original error
<orange-wedge> !pastbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<orange-wedge> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Guest33858> please i need tutorials on Back Track
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: when you say mount the drive and share what do you mean. the drive is mounted on the server already
<CoJaBo-Aztec> chargersfan420: I am trying to install Kubuntu, but altho theres free space, the number of primary partitions is maxed out. To fix this, I would need to move some to logical.
<Guest33858> please i need tutorials on Back Track
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: If the drive is mounted to the NTFS folder that you mentioned earlier, you would replace //192.168.1.100/sbc1 with //192.168.1.100/path/to/NTFS.
<chargersfan420> CoJaBo-Aztec - any reason why Kubuntu needs to be primary?  just thinking, why move a different drive if you don't have to?
<fzza3a> help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/172730/plain/
<fzza3a> http://paste.ubuntu.com/172730/plain/
<fzza3a> http://paste.ubuntu.com/172730/plain/
<fzza3a> http://paste.ubuntu.com/172730/plain/
<FloodBot2> fzza3a: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: Here is my fstab line: //192.168.2.102/1	/opt/foldingathome/willow	smbfs	username=me,password=	0	2
<djacob> Hello All, was wondering if someone can help me with setting up a ntp server on my ubuntu machine, i have it all config'd and running , just no other machine can update from it, please let me know if you can help
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: The '1' directory after the IP address is an actual directory in the /opt folder that contains what I want shared.  Rather than using the device (sdc1).
<EricJ1186> Can someone help me with setting up drivers?
<scunizi> EricJ1186: be more specific
<EricJ1186> I have the driver for my video card (Nvidia) and my sound card (Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi)
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337://192.168.1.100/home/x/NTFS/    /home/x/Kronos  cifs    username=... I think the problem with with how the drive needs to be listed
<EricJ1186> I ran the terminal code for the Nvidia one, and it said can't open [file name]
<scunizi> EricJ1186: the nvidia driver.. does it end in .exe?
<EricJ1186> no
<fzza3a> so , I will go :(
<EricJ1186> it's NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.51-pkg1.run
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: I've tried ip/dev/sdc1,  ip/x/home/NTFS. and others that I don't remember, but it keeps saying no such device or address
<Dyno> whats the command to get out of x?
<Dyno> and into cmd
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: That looks about right.  Did you try that with the smbfs type rather than cifs?  I've never used cifs, so I can't help with that unfortunately.
<scunizi> EricJ1186: ok.. you need to go to ctrl+alt+F2 and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop .. then cd to the directory where the driver is.. if desktop then cd /home/<username>/Desktop
<scunizi> EricJ1186: then sudo ./NVIDIA.yada.yada
<sevodnya> dyno: you can switch to a different virtual terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F1 through -F5, then back to X with Ctrl-Alt-F7.
<Dyno> ty
<Dyno> and what is that most commonly used for?
<CoasterMaster> Is there a program similar to terraterm for ubuntu? (i.e. something that can just read and write to a serial port)
<EricJ1186> all right, I'll write that down.  Thank you very much
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: No that does not work either
<EricJ1186> I also have the Sound Blaster X-Fi drivers
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: And if that doesn't work, try setting up a new samba share to the NTFS folder directly.  So the address would be //192.168.1.100/NTFS    /home/x/path/to/mount     smbfs
<EricJ1186> those I am less sure what to install
<scunizi> EricJ1186: can't help with the X-fi drivers.. not sure there.
<sevodnya> dyno: the only real time that comes up is dealing with problems with graphics drivers, at least in my experience.
<Dyno> eric: creative supports xfi
<Dyno> Eric: for ubuntu
<sevodnya> dyno: other than that, you can usually run commands within gnome-terminal or what have you
<EricJ1186> yeah, I have the drivers
<EricJ1186> but it says    	 	 	 	 	 	   In terminal,
<EricJ1186> 1) Goto source directory 2) Execute make command as root    make    make install
<EricJ1186> and I am not sure what that means
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: Or test with just //192.168.1.100/home.  As I said, I read somewhere that in certain situations, it can only mount the first directory, and I think one of those situations is when mounting via fstab.
<Dyno> it means u need to install under root
<Dyno> so sudo make install
<Dyno> basically, u open up terminal, cd to whatever directory contains the install files and type the command "sudo make install
<EricJ1186> ok, easy enough
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: The drive I am trying to mount in my laptop is the third drive in my server. In fdisk, it is listed as sdc1, but I have it mounted in my server's home drive as NTFs
<scunizi> EricJ1186: you'll need to install build-essential.. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<c0mp13371331337> Is that NTFS drive itself being shared with samba?
<c0mp13371331337> ^NTFS folder, not drive
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: At your suggestion, I have tried //IP/home and //IP/NTFS with no luck
<Dyno> what is a good programming language to get started in?
<scunizi> EricJ1186: and "make".. sudo apt-get install make
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: NTFS is the folder name in the server
<lstarnes> scunizi: make is included with build-essential iirc
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: But is it set up as a shared folder?
<scunizi> lstarnes: ah.. thought so but wasn't quite sure.
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: No
<c0mp13371331337> Try sharing that NTFS folder.
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: Okay lets see
<Takai31> Evening all!
<tony_faceless> hi...looking for a media player (or a codec packages) that handles rm (real media) files, but trying to stay away from real player... any suggestions?
<Takai31> Was hoping to get a little help with my Ubuntu install.  Computer is completely nonfunctional at this point. :(
<scunizi> Takai31: you gotta be more specific..
<sevodnya> tony_facebless: you could try mplayer, i've had luck with that and rm in the past
<Takai31> Installed 9.04 earlier (via usbthumb), installed just fine except it would completely freeze within 2 minutes of logging in, apparently a common issue.
<Guest33858> hi
<Dyno> tony_facebless TRPlayer www.linux-speakup.org/trplayer.html
<Guest33858> hi
<Takai31> I opted to re-install fresh with 8.10, but found it would start the install process and lockup as soon as it got to the Loading /ubninit and hit ready.
<quentusrex> I think I've found a memory leak in X
<Takai31> No verbose feedback
<Takai31> I tried the acpi=off option, and still no joy.
<tony_faceless> sevodnya:  using that now and nothin' doin'
<Takai31> So I went further back and tried 8.04, same issue.  Oddly I was on 8.04 previously and it worked fine.
<scunizi> Takai31: might be an acpi issue.. usually remedied with an addition to the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.list reading acpi=off or something like that
<sevodnya> tony_faceless: vlc?
<Takai31> Yep, tried acpi=off
<Takai31> What seems to be happening is ...
<Takai31> It loads the kernel, then shutdowns all USB ports (keyboard, mouse, and the usb thumb drive)
<skellington> one last question before i call it a night
<tony_faceless> sevodnya: I think that gave me an error something along the lines "...and there's nothing we can do about it"
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: We did it!
<skellington> why cant i edit my menu.lst for grub bootloader in ubuntu?
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: :-D
<Dyno> does xmms play real media?
<scunizi> Takai31: google might be your better friend here.. I'm stuck sorry.
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: Way to go!
<Takai31> Thanks anyway scunizi, been googling all night :(
<skellington> im running ubuntu netbook remix, which is based on 9.04
<Dyno> so im thinking of trying out Linux Mint
<Dyno> is it just like ubuntu but more complete?
<tony_faceless> sevodnya: "VLC does not support the audio or video format "RV30". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this."
<scunizi> Takai31: just for grins.. is this an amd machine? gforce chipset?
<tony_faceless> Dyno: xmms? hmmm...
<Takai31> amd machine, not a gforce video card
<Takai31> err
<Takai31> is a gforce video card
<sirbamf> ls
<scunizi> Takai31: not video card but motherboard chipset
<sirbamf> oops, haha wrong window
<Takai31> Ah, nforce, nope not an nforce chipset
<LinuxGirl> c0mp13371331337: The magic was setting it as "//192.168.1.100/NTFS" after the share and forget the "home/profile/
<adahendra> haloo, i need help about SiS video card
<EricJ1186> Sorry, back again - any idea why ctrl + alt + F2 does nothing?
<adahendra> anyone can help me?
<adahendra> :D
<tony_faceless> Dyno: do you know if xmms is OSS (Open Sound System) friendly?
<Takai31> Asus M2A-VM mainboard
<c0mp13371331337> LinuxGirl: Beautiful, glad to see it's working for ya now!
<scunizi> Takai31: k.. I have to use pci=nomsi on my chipset to get it to work
<Dyno> tony_faceless: you can download a realaudio plugin for xmms
<Takai31> Well, at this point just for shits and giggles, I'll try it heh
<sevodnya> tony_faceless, did mplayer give you a specific error?
<EricJ1186> Anyone?
<scunizi> Takai31: have you tried www.google.com/linux and use m2a-vm ubuntu for the search?
<tony_faceless> sevodnya: yes... give me a minute...
<Takai31> Nope, but as I said, I previously had 8.04 running on this system just
<Takai31> err just fine
<Takai31> Ahh this time the install is actually at the Ubuntu splash screen :O
<Takai31> progress!
<LinuxGirl> scunizi: I love google.com/linux
<scunizi> LinuxGirl: yep :)
<LinuxGirl> Thanks everyone!
<Takai31> Hmm, dropped to a BusyBoxv1.1.3 (initramfs) console prompt
<tony_faceless> sevodnya: "Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x30335652."
<Takai31> and keyboard/mouse are non-responsive
<sevodnya> ericj1186, does it do nothing, or does it switch to a VT and back again, i've had that happen
<Takai31> keyboard has no power, so it did the usb thing again where it shuts off power to the usbports
<EricJ1186> I didn't see a change
<EricJ1186> also, I tried the sudo make install and it returned an error
<scunizi> Takai31: arg.. maybe a bios thing?  perhaps needing a bios upgrade?  some boards are like that
<losher> Dyno: I wouldn't say Mint is more complete. It's supposed to support more hardware, and it doesn't rev so fast so it's probably a tad more stable. Otherwise I couldn't see much difference
<lstarnes> EricJ1186: what was the error?
<Takai31> Ordinarily I'd not disagree, except this ran previously
<syntax\> do you guys have any idea on how can i change my openoffice theme on ubuntu 9.04?
<EricJ1186> the error said "cp: cannot stat 'ctxfi.ko': No Such file Directory
<scunizi> Takai31: one of those aggravating issues.. good luck
<Dyno> losher: so all in all, does ubuntu have any advantages over mint?
<Takai31> Thanks Scunizi heh
<cober555> is there any sort of ubuntu channel i can just chill and chat in?
<Dyno> yeah
<Dyno> right here cober
<lstarnes> Dyno: it's more stable and has a stronger community
<Dyno> this place is chill
<scunizi> cober555: #ubuntu-offtopic
<cober555> alright thanks
<losher> Dyno: it seems slightly more stable on laptop hardware, fewer wireless problems. Other than that, only that some people seem to prefer it.
<c0mp13371331337> Anyone else having problems with gksu or gksudo freezing the system?  Whatever program I try to run with root privileges using either command just freezes the system.  But not the whole system, only the apps I click on after executing the command.  Sometimes I'm able to get to the System Monitor and kill the gksudo process, sometimes I have to drop to another TTY and kill things from there.  Anyone else seeing this in Jaunty?
<rainwalker> it it normal that acpi is not installed on my machine?
<sevodnya> tony_faceless, i'm not quite sure what to offer you, rm has always been iffy; you could try looking at medibuntu and seeing if it has any additional support for rm.
<losher> Dyno: i ran it in vmware to see what the fuss was about, and the answer was, not much difference...
<EricJ1186> did anyone know why I returned that error? I was trying to install the Xfi sound drivers
<JECHO> tony_faceless whats your problem?
<Chr|s> anyone here familiar with lm-sensors and mind if I borrow a few minutes of your time?
<scunizi> EricJ1186: you can't just run make install.. you have to run make first then make install
<bill15068> hello
<scunizi> EricJ1186: typically
<EricJ1186> OH, wow... dumb me...
<Chr|s> don't forget ./configure
<tony_faceless> JECHO: looking for a media player or codec that handles rm's
<bill15068> doing anyone know what the room is for the incident room in here
<c0mp13371331337> Chr|s: What do you need?
<scunizi> ./configure isn't in his instructions
<bill15068> does
<lstarnes> bill15068: incident room?
<JECHO> tony_faceless have you trie dmplayer?
<scunizi> that's already been done in the tar.gz
<EricJ1186> awesome, I think my sound works now
<bill15068> yes incident broadcast room
<sagredo> Hi. I've installed Adobe AIR, installed the libgnome-keying.so.0.1.1, but the install from http://www.tweetdeck.com/beta/ is not working. Any ideas?
<JECHO> tony_faceless mplayer**
<bill15068> for teamspeak
<lstarnes> bill15068: I don't understand what you mean by that
<tony_faceless> JECHO: yes
<Chr|s> c0mp13371331337: have a look at this thread, it explains it better in detail http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&page=33#325
<EricJ1186> do I need the ctrl + alt +f2? or can I use the desktop terminal?
<bill15068> theres a room here
<losher> bill15068: are you saying you've found a major security hole? I'm not sure what else would be considered an 'incident'?
<tony_faceless> JECHO: can't handle the file
<witt> I have the ntel® Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN network card and cant connect to my home wireless but can connect everywhere else i have tried ndiswrapper and still nothing can anyone help
<lstarnes> EricJ1186: either should work
<EricJ1186> k, thank you
<tony_faceless> JECHO: "Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x30335652."
<JECHO> tony_faceless go to jechonet.blogspot.com and read my tutorial on how to add/install medibuntu.
<bill15068> no theres a room here that teamspeak has
<scunizi> EricJ1186: for the nvidia drivers? you have to ctrl+alt+f2.. and then kill the desktop with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bill15068> for fire police and ems
<bill15068> im trying to find the name of it
<bill15068> was hoping someone could help
<lstarnes> bill15068: this is an irc network
<bill15068> yes i know
<chaorain> I'm trying to shrink the /var partition (XFS) an old 8.10 install. deleted it, made a new one, put all the files back on, modified /etc/fstab but /var wont mount. Help?
<EricJ1186> I tried the ctrl + alt + f2, and it didn't do anything
<JECHO> tony_faceless its in the post titled " 7 things to do after a fresh ubuntu 8.10 installation... what release are you running?
<scunizi> or F3 or F4 or F5
<tony_faceless> JECHO: 8.10
<EricJ1186> nothing
<patrick> i really enjoying free softwares
<witt> can anyone help with my wireless problem
<losher> bill15068: as far as I know, we have nothing to do with teamspeak. We're a real-time computer support channel. Nothing at all to do with fire police or ems
<tony_faceless> JECHO: I'll check this out, thanks
<JECHO> tony_faceless ok then yeah, jsut follow my tutorial that should fix your problem
<matt_> Anyone seen this yet? Everyone probably has: http://www.hmrgroup.co.uk
<c0mp13371331337> Chr|s: Ahhh yes, erroneous sensors output.  I have the same problem with mine.  On my system, a couple of the temps are negative and fan3 isn't listed, because it's not plugged in on my mobo.  I'm not sure why it wouldn't be showing all your cores though, as it shows mine just fine (Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700)
<scunizi> EricJ1186: that's totally out of the ordinary.. you might consider rebooting to see if that clears something preventing you from doing it.
<witt> I have been trying to get thiis to work for a few days now
<matt_> Check out the logo: http://www.hmrgroup.co.uk
<scunizi> matt_: that look like a clear violation of copywrite
<Chr|s> c0mp13371331337: yeah, I'm just waiting to hear back from some people on that thread and see what they say, I'm not sure what else to do really
<c0mp13371331337> Chr|s: I take it you've already run through the setup process and loaded the necessary modules as detailed in said setup process?
<Chr|s> c0mp13371331337: Yes
<EricJ1186> all right; might it be my keyboard?  I have a Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 7000 and it requires software
<matt_> scunizi: Do you know of the appropriate person at Canonical that I should get in contact with?
<chaorain> I'm trying to shrink the /var partition (XFS) an old 8.10 install. deleted it, made a new one, put all the files back on, modified /etc/fstab but /var wont mount. Help?
<scunizi> EricJ1186: you might try changing your keyboard in System/Admin/keyboard to a Microsoft Natural
<EricJ1186> ah okay
<EricJ1186> thanks for the help; I'll try all that
<scunizi> matt_: I don't unfortunately.. however filing a bug might get the attention of the right people..
<LeeDawg> i am in (dire) need of some printer help
<scunizi> !bugs | matt_
<ubottu> matt_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<LeeDawg> How do i set up my HP printed to print with page 1 as its last page?
<witt> Can anyone help me with ntel® Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver issues
<matt_> ubottu: It's not a bug: This website has probably violated copyright: http://www.hmrgroup.co.uk
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JECHO> witt whats the issue
<chaorain> can someone help me with the fstab
<RHorse> apropos cell
<c0mp13371331337> Chr|s: Hmmm, then I can't say I'd be of much help besides that.  Mine worked suitably well after setting it up, didn't have to tweek anything and felt I could live with the few erroneous entries.  Here's my sensors output, if it helps at all: http://pastebin.com/m15eafbbf
<scunizi> matt_: ubottu is a bott.. I had it send you the link to show you how to file a bug.. might get the attention of the right people.
<Enissay> is there any disk manager for jaunty?
<witt> I have tried using ndiswrapper and still not connecting to my home wireless network
<jrgp> Enissay, gparted
 * LeeDawg needs printer help
<jrgp> chaorain, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<JECHO> enissay you need to install the gnoeme partition manager.... get it from the add/remove progs list
<Chr|s> c0mp13371331337: ok I'll take a look, thanks
<witt> I can connect to the neighbors unsecured network but not my WEP passphrase
 * LeeDawg is taping his toes....
<scunizi> Enissay: or sudo apt-get install gparted.. then the partition manager will show up on System/Admin/partition manager
<matt_> scunizi: thx
<c0mp13371331337> Enissay: Like, the Disk Usage Anylizer, or the Partition Editor?
<chaorain> jrgp, ty
<jrgp> yw /np
<Enissay> it's just to handle mount/unmount point
<jrgp> guys, my gimp just stopped working
<c0mp13371331337> Enissay: I believe there's a panel applet that will do that for you.
<jrgp> when ran from terminal, no output. it just dies instantly
<witt> any ideas JECHO
<sevodnya> jrgp, do you get a segfault?
<Enissay> c0mp13371331337, where?
<c0mp13371331337> Enissay: Right click empty space on panel > Add to Panel... > Disk Mounter
<jrgp> no
<jrgp> sevodnya, if I did I'd suspect my ram
<jrgp> sevodnya, literally, it just closes without any output
<chaorain> jrgp, um its out of date there isn't anything about UUID
<JECHO> witt im private messaging you
<jrgp> chaorain, oh, do sudo blkid
<ejv> greetings, I have a tmpfs filesystem that I made too small, how can I give it more space on the fly? can it be done?
<witt> ok
<jrgp> that says the uuid's
<chaorain> jrgp, I have tried that but /var won't mount
<jrgp> chaorain, that folder has a lot of stuff in it. logs and such
<sevodnya> jrgp, try killall gimp and then try starting it again.
<jrgp> I did
<c0mp13371331337> ejv: You'll have to unmount that disk, and the disk that you want to take space from.  It can easily be done using the standard Ubuntu LiveCD.
<jrgp> killall -9 gimp
<jrgp> no output
<jrgp> "no command running with that name"
<jrgp> er, "gimp: no process killed"
<Enissay> c0mp13371331337, nice one :), but  i need also to change the mount point, and made it auto...(auto mount)
<ejv> c0mp13371331337: thanks
<sevodnya> jrgp, how about gimp -v
<losher> ejv: google says yes: http://opensource.dyc.edu/tinhat-quickstart-manage-ram, dunno if it works in Ubuntu, at your own risk....
<ejv> i think if i edit /etc/fstab
<jrgp> sevodnya, that lists several versions of packages
<ejv> then remount
<ejv> it shoudl work
<chaorain> jrgp, I know. I need to fix that
<ejv> ima try
<FloodBot2> ejv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kaila> Bu3nK_06
<c0mp13371331337> Enissay: Well there's no front-end that I'm aware of that will do that, but the file /etc/fstab controls the automatic mounting of drives and mountpoints of those drives.
<jrgp> chaorain, /var is not a fake folder like /proc. if it's messed up, just backup your /home and reinstall
<chaorain> jrgp, I have it backed up and am trying to restore it. Just need it to mount
<jrgp> chaorain, it's just a normal folder under /. if that's mounted it, then it is
<jrgp> unless you specifically have it under a different partition
<sevodnya> jrgp: try gimp --new-instance
<jrgp> sevodnya, interesting. that started it
<jrgp> thanks
<Takai31> Is there anyway to get the Ubuntu install to do a more verbose mode so I can see what's actually failing during the install process?
<chaorain> jrgp, It's a seperate partition
<jrgp> Takai31, use alternate install cd
<yao_ziyuan> offtopic, but if a malicious website uses javascript to secretly visit hotmail or gmail, and suppose my hotmail/gmail automatically logs in, can that malicious website get my mails?
<JECHO> takai31 install from the alternate CD
<lstarnes> yao_ziyuan: possibly
<Takai31> What's the difference between the live and the alternate?
<scunizi> Takai31: you could use the alternate install cd
<sevodnya> jrgp, gimp has code to make new files open in the already-open instance, and that seems to get messed up at times; worst-case, restarting will fix it.
<JECHO> alternate is text based
<lstarnes> Takai31: the alternate just installs, but has more options
<JECHO> so you can see the errors
<Takai31> Ah ok
<yao_ziyuan> lstarnes: how to prevent?
<jrgp> sevodnya, thanks for the info :)
<Takai31> Thanks :)
<chaorain> jrgp, http://paste-it.net/public/mf0f28d/
<lstarnes> yao_ziyuan: make sure you're using a secure browser and avoid going near potentially infected sites
<losher> lstarnes, yao_ziyuan: the fact that it doesn't appear to have already happened yet suggests it's not as easy to do as it sounds.
<fluxy> Uh hello, can anyone knowing how to make usb devices work in virtualbox (guest: Windows) please help me do same? I'm running Jaunty. Thanks
<Takai31> Alright extremely stupid question, where can I grab the alternate cd image from? :)
<lstarnes> Takai31: the same place you get the normal cd from
<ejv> c0mp13371331337: my way worked, simply edited fstab, then did mount -o remount <mountpoint>, badda bing :)
<scunizi> fluxy: to get usb to work in vbox you have to install the version direct from vbox.. not the one from the repos
<Takai31> I actually grabbed the image off the site but not seeing a link anywhere for the alternate heh :)
<cober555> i cant get my mic to work on ubuntu
<cober555> never could
<cober555> i googled and tried several times
<fluxy> scunizi: Is it free as well?
<cober555> with different methods
<cober555> nothing
<lstarnes> Takai31: look for a link referencing the 'Text based "alternate installer" installation disc"
<lstarnes> *disk
<scunizi> fluxy: there is no $$ cost but it does have some propiatory codecs that make it non-free.
<fluxy> Takai31: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<yao_ziyuan> losher: good
<mohan_> My OS has hanged to keyboard and mouse on login screen.. please anybody help me!!!
<fluxy> scunizi: Thanks. I need it to use windows live messenger for webcamming.
<mohan_> My complete production has been stalled!!!
<Takai31> Thanks :)  Just went directly to the mit mirror for it
<MegafiPod> reboot
<Administ1ator> i can talk on IRC
<scunizi> Administ1ator: did you say something?
<EdwardXP> lol :P
<fluxy> Takai31: Yeah, u need to select the mirror first to get alt cd. just saw that.
<mohan_> Please anybody..
<lstarnes> mohan_: when did that start happening?
<mohan_> from yesterday when i upgrade something from jaunty..
<mohan_> using UBUNTU STUDIO 8.10
<mohan_> 64 bit..
<Matz> I have recently installed UNR 9.04 on my netbook with a ssd drive. When I boot I see that Ubuntu uses ext3 as file system. Shouldn't I use the ext2 instead of ext3 on my netbook with ssd?
<lstarnes> Matz: ext3 should work
<scunizi> Matz: why.. ext2 doesn't have journaling
<DaZ> with jurnaling turned off <:
<DaZ> which technically makes it ext2
<lstarnes> DaZ: does journaling really have that bad of an effect?  It seems rather unlikely
<DaZ> because journalling kills ssd <:
<Matz> lstarnes: Yeah, but Linpus Lite the original system used ext2?
<chaorain> can someone help? /var does not mount on 2nd ubuntu http://paste-it.net/public/mf0f28d/
<DaZ> well it doesn't have any good effect and i think it's quite useless
<JECHO> matz you should have used ext4. im using it on my eee pc
<JECHO> mats works great
<lstarnes> DaZ: it does reduce the likelyhood of data loss
<jrgp> chaorain, what does sudo mount /var do?
<Matz> scunizi: I know but because it's a ssd then it will not write that much to the ssd using ext2 instead of ext3 and then the system will run faster on ssd?
<mohan_> pls.. i can't re install everything.. now..
<losher> matz: no clear consensus, according to http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=25387
<DaZ> lstarnes: backups reduce it
<DaZ> relying only on journaling is stupid
<Matz> JECHO: Ok, but I used the standard installation and it automatically installed ext3.
<lstarnes> DaZ: journaling does at least provide some help
<scunizi> Matz: would you really notice it? probably not
<JECHO> matz yeah thats ok... nothing wrong with ext3
<Matz> losher: Ok, well I don't know what to think. Somebody says I shall use ext2 because it will run faster and be better on my ssd because of lesser writing to the ssd.
<Matz> scunizi: I have no idea if I would notice it.
<DaZ> you can always put journal on different device
<losher> matz: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=25387, the entry by mkrishnan
<lstarnes> Matz: it would probably not have much of a difference
<omac> anyone using apt-p2p yet?
<chaorain> jrgp, um havn't tried but I want it to auto mount
<mohan_> nobody have a clue what would have been happened?
<jrgp> chaorain, that will tell you why it isn't mounting
<lstarnes> mohan_: it might have something to do with input device hotplugging
<Matz> Ok, thanks a lot for your help, I will stick with ext3 and go on cusomizing my netbook.
<lstarnes> mohan_: if hal and dbus are working, hotplugging should work
<koshari> it would appear vino is broken on 9.04 the screens wont update:-(
<Matz> One more question. I have read that there is a bug that makes the panels disappear in UNR 9.04 using the desktop switch. Do you know if it has been fixed in the UNR 9.04 final release?
<omac> ls
<mohan_> how could i know that? can you pls guide me through this lstarnes?
<losher> omac: apparently very few users, which defeats the purpose :-)
<mohan_> how to check hal and dbus are working?
<chaorain> jrgp, ok need to reboot
<lstarnes> mohan_: can you get to a terminal?
<mohan_> yeah
<lstarnes> mohan_: on the installed system?
<mohan_> yes..
<mohan_> terminal works..
<mohan_> i can login
<lstarnes> mohan_: check ps aux | grep hald
<omac> losher: I installed it.
<maxagaz> is there a command to cut some parts of a video, merge it together, and add a logo ? does someone know a wiki about doing that on ubuntu ?
<lstarnes> mohan_: and ps aux | grep dbus-daemon
<jrgp> chaorain, using the mount command instead of rebooting a million times will save you some time
<losher> omac: p2p works best when millions of other users also install it.
<lstarnes> mohan_: or you could do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mohan_> as i am doing on the same system i need to shutdown and restart to boot on problematic system..
<mohan_> i will write down your suggestion and try it out..
<chaorain> jrgp, um it mounts just fine on 9.04 (currently using) but on 8.10 (old one) it doesn't auto mount. The /var belongs to 8.10
<jrgp> chaorain, ouch.
<omac> well there should be great motivation to use it if it reduces package download times significantly.
<mohan_> i will be back lstarnes..
<jrgp> chaorain, back up what's needed in /var and reinstall the latest over it all
<mohan_> thanks for your suggetions..
<Matz> Anyone knows if the bug that makes the desktop panels disappear after rebot if one has used the desktop switch is fixed or if I have to fix the bug myself?
<losher> omac: I don't disagree. But notice not a single other person has said they're using it. I'm guessing it won't really get going until it's the default in Ubuntu
<omac> Everyone knows how fast it is to download the ubuntu iso from bittorrent.  Well, if they want the same kind of fast download experience for individual package installations, I would venture it's only a matter of time before apt-p2p will become popular.
<chaorain> jrgp, When ever I tried to manually change the fstab I fail miserably.
<Blime> Is it possible to install Ubuntu to an encrypted LVM from the Live CD, or do I have to use the Alternative CD?
<ericJ1186> k... so I rebooted and the start up screen took along time to load
<scunizi> Blime: alternate.. but even with that I'm not sure you can on a partition that's already encrypted
<omac> losher:  you do have a point about apt-p2p ideally becoming the default package manager in Ubuntu.
<Blime> scunizi: well, i mean have the installer create the encrypted LVM
<scunizi> Blime: ah.. only the alternate can do that
<ericJ1186> when it booted, it showed a black screen with white text, got to "Loading Hardware drivers"
<Blime> scunizi: thanks!!!
<gharz> guys, is there any apps that i can modify/add/delete music files in my ipod? any idea?
<Takai31> p2p wouldn't work as a default protocol for package management right now.  Too many ISP's are throttling traffic to try and put an end to torrent/p2p.  For a huge number of users, getting updates would become extremely painful.
<scunizi> !ipod | gharz
<omac> That said, there should be some kind of control over how much upload bandwidth we give to apt-p2p out of our entire upload bandwidth.
<ubottu> gharz: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ericJ1186> then it said "udevd-event[3113]" run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit [Fail] - in red
<Matz> Thanks for the help with the file system issue. Have to go now.
<losher> omac: I am merely making the observation that apt-p2p does not seem to be anywhere near the critical mass it needs to be useful yet. Isn't that why you asked?
<ericJ1186> and it hands on "Loading drivers manually"
<tanath> anyone know how to recover a damaged ext4 filesystem?
<omac> losher:  You're right.   It's not at critical mass yet.
<tanath> i don't want to lose my data >.<
<gharz> thAnks
<tanath> fsck seems to think it's ext3/2
<DaZ> tanath: testdisk? :f
<chaorain> jrgp, Can you tell me what I did wrong with fstab? http://paste-it.net/public/mf0f28d/
<ericJ1186> anyone?  I am only able to load Ubuntu off the boot disk
<jrgp> lemme see...
<omac> That said there needs to be some way in the preferences->administration to control the apt-p2p upload bandwidth through synaptic.
<losher> tanath: there's not a lot of experience with ext4 out there as it's so new. Can you read the filesystem & copy files off it?
<omac> synaptic would need to become very cozy with apt-p2p.
<tanath> DaZ, according to the package description, it doesn't work with ext4
<omac> This will relieve the mirrors, if all goes well.
<lscott3> whats up peepole?
<tanath> losher, no, i can't. says unknown filesystem >.<
<jrgp> chaorain, looks ok. here's mine: http://jrgp.us/snipplets/fstab
<tanath> losher, all i did was reboot
<lscott3> is it possible to mix video cards? ati/nvidia?
<Takai31> What does the boot option persistent mean?
<lscott3> for multi monitor purposes?
<scunizi> lscott3: yes but not easily
<lscott3> scunizi: with compiz?
<lscott3> i can get my 3rd (ati) to show up but it acts like its connected to a different box
<lscott3> and not seamless at all
<scunizi> lscott3: maybe.. you'll have to become very familure with writing your own xorg.conf and using xrandr or randr.. not for the light hearted
<tanath> doesn't ext4 have journaling? i thought this kind of thing shouldn't happen?
<ericJ1186> can anyone help me, please?
<losher> tanath: can you run /sbin/fsck.ext4 directly ?
<lscott3> so it would be easier to just use two nvidia cards PCIe and PCI?
<losher> tanath: I personally don't consider ext4 ready for prime time.
<scunizi> lscott3: probably
<lscott3> i needs my 3rd monitor!
<lscott3> it feels like having one eye
<lscott3> lol
<tanath> losher, why's that?
<ericJ1186> hello>
<jrgp> chaorain, try putting tabs between the uuid= and /
<tanath> losher, i thought it was basically an improvement on ext3
<chaorain> jrgp, k
<sa__> hello!
<losher> tanath: it's new. new means less stable. unstable is bad when it comes to filesystems....
<tanath> there's a lot of errors >.<
<chaorain> jrgp, wait you mean between UUID= /var ?
<losher> tanath: but it's running at least? You're the 2nd person I've seen here saying their ext4 spontaneously corrupted itself.
<jrgp> chaorain, I mean between uuid=[the iiod] then a tab before the mount pount
<jrgp> point*
<Optimus55> I'm volunteering at an open source summer camp. but there's a guy i work with, with a really high pitched voice that's scaring me. What should I do??
<DaZ> losher: ext4 deleted my kernel once
<ejv> ask in  offtopic?
<ejv> lol
<ericJ1186> Can anyone help me?
<losher> DaZ: was that a joke?
<tanath> losher, well, i rebooted while downloading to the drive, but it should have shut down, or prompted me to close the app first if it didn't shut down in time...
<DaZ> no
<ejv> why are people using ext4.... that's illadvised
<scunizi> Optimus55: wear earplugs
<DaZ> i had to do hard reboot
<|shiretoko> what's wrong with ext4
<chaorain> jrgp, ok / mounts fine but /var is the problem so I'll try that then reboot and see if it works
<jrgp> DaZ, if you're going to use ext4, I suggest keeping your /boot partition on a 100MB ext3
<DaZ> ejv: because it's fast
<lstarnes> ericJ1186: it could be related to that module you built
<DaZ> jrgp: now i keep it on ext3
<ejv> DaZ: I don't consider it ready, but yea I've seen benchmarks :)
<tanath> from what i read about it, it was an improvement on ext3
<ericJ1186> all I did was type sudo make
<DaZ> anyway, i liked reiser4 more
<ericJ1186> then sudo make install
<ericJ1186> restart, crash
<fornix> I've been using reiserfs for the last few years without a problem. i see no reason to use ext4
<losher> ext4 is faster, but less stable. Call me old-fashioned, but in filesystems, stable trumps fast, every time...
<ericJ1186> in the director of my driver stuff
<Optimus55> scunizi: i have to work with him. its so weird i never met anyone like that before. he has a beard but talks like a 5 year old
<lstarnes> ericJ1186: that could do it if the deiver doesn't work with your kernel version
<lstarnes> *driver
<juxta> is it possible to migrate a dm-crypt encrypted volume not using LUKS to LUKS?
<ericJ1186> how do I find my kernel version, how do I find the driver for it, and how do I reverse this?
<losher> isn't the reiserfs author currently in jail?
<scunizi> Optimus55: visualize him with pectoral accentuators and a dress and then the voice won't be so bothersome
<fornix> losher: yeah for murdering his wife
<juxta> losher: yeah
<DaZ> he i
<DaZ> s
<Optimus55> ....
<DaZ> they should release him
<Optimus55> okay. i guess..
<sKant> clearscreen:
<charles__> net
<sKant> clearscree
<sKant> clearscreen
<linux> hol
<lstarnes> sKant: what are you trying to do?
<sKant> sorry
<Sagaci> what's the advantage of using gksudo vs sudo for gui apps?
<juxta> sKant: /clear or /clearscreen maybe?
<Optimus55> see you guys. oh if anyone is interested btw, the same open source thing i'm volunteering for it putting all the videos online for everyone to see. jus google for foss
<Optimus55> see ya
<losher> Optimus55: be nice to hi,. He probably can't help it and wishes it were otherwise...
<sKant> oh thanks
<lstarnes> Sagaci: gksudo is designed specifically for graphical programs
<DaZ> Sagaci: cute window?
<snowcavalier> anyone know if safari runs under wine?
<Optimus55> losher: i thought so, i want to be his friend but its jus really strange.. i have a super deep voice and his is realllly high..
<Optimus55> he's cool tho
<lstarnes> Sagaci: it also handles the environment differently
<Sagaci> but is it a security risk of any kind to just use sudo rather than gksudo
<tanath> sKant, cltr+l will prolly do the job too
<lscott3> snowcavalier: I think Safari is Konquer or whatever its called
<lscott3> so you can get away with using that
<lstarnes> Sagaci: it might cause things to behave unexpectedlt
<lstarnes> *unexpectedly
<ericJ1186> how do I reverse this so I can put the right driver in?
<debam> hi to all, i am havinig ATI Techna Inc ES1000 graphics card agter doing /etc/init.d/gdm restart...i am not getting gui login
<losher> Optimus55: kids can be really unforgiving about anything different. I wouldn't go through that again if you paid me. <shudders>
<Orange_v_Blue> snowcavalier: I wouldn't think so, you would probably need a diff emulator... Unless it's a windows version of safari?
<lscott3> snowcavalier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98430
<Optimus55> losher: freal. cool man. thanks for the info. see ya
<snowcavalier> Orange_v_Blue: yeah they make a windows version
<snowcavalier> lscott3: thanks
<ericJ1186> any suggestions?
<Optimus55> btw i'm 23 and he's my age. but sounds like 5. that's why its so strange
<RichiV> can someone help me mount my memory stick pro duo on my computer
 * Optimus55 appears offline
<Orange_v_Blue> optimus55: way off topic dude, drop it already please?
<Shapeshifter> Do you know if I can delete the "System volume information" folder off an ntfs partition when I'm not using it with windows anymore?
<Sagaci> is there a way to d/l ubuntu restricted extras as a .deb but without installing
<lscott3> Who wants to take on a multi monitor project? raise your hand
<Orange_v_Blue> (hides)
<RichiV> can someone help me mount my memory stick pro duo?
<orange-wedge> Richiv whats the physical drive name.... with sudo fdisk -l
<DaZ> Shapeshifter: i deleted it and it didn't cause any problems on windows
<Optimus55> Orange_v_Blue: you're mean... :(
<Shapeshifter> DaZ: k.
<RichiV> orange-wedge: it doesnt say
<RichiV> would u like me to pastebin?
<byte-> hello
<orange-wedge> yeah
<losher> Sagaci: you can download debs without installing using apt-get --download-only. The debs will be in /var/cache/apt/archives. Dunno how far you can get as the dependencies won't get updated until you actually install...
<ericJ1186> how do I find the driver I need? http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html - I went there, but it just had the drivers listed by dates, not kernel versions
<byte-> so I'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04
<byte-> I'm following the guide at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<losher> Optimus55: no, he's right. It's well off-topic. Time to stop & do some actual support....
<byte-> but...uhh, it's not working
<byte-> it doesn't seem to recognize that there's a new release
<byte-> because I'm not getting the "new distribution release '9.04' available" text in update manager
<byte-> any ideas?
<Evil_saltine> "You can only directly upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 from Ubuntu 8.10 (see UpgradeNotes). "
<byte-> ah
<brianski> is there a way to get thunderbird notifications in the fancy new intrepid notification thing?
<byte-> thanks
<Evil_saltine> np
<ericJ1186> can anyone maybe message me and help me out?
<RichiV> orange-wedge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172763/
<byte-> that sucks :-/
<lscott3> brb - not that anyone cares :P
<tanath> ext4 doesn't support compression?
<brianski> lscott3 - i lve you and i'm having your baby!!
<Orange_v_Blue> I actually wanted to know about a possible fix for the FGLRX (ati driver) for 9.04, is there going to be any hope there?
<orange-wedge> RichiV... this one is your memory stick....  /dev/sdb1   *           1       61504     7872495+   b  W95 FAT32
<Jaredster> hi
<Evil_saltine> hi
<tanath> Orange_v_Blue, fix? what's the issue?
<Jaredster> just a quick question.
<Jaredster> Is there any way to change the orientation of the windows if you isntall a right-to-left font
<orange-wedge> so try running the following:  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<losher> tanath: still playing filesystem russian-roulette?
<DaZ> Jaredster: you can change button order
<RichiV> orange-wedge ok ill try
<tanath> losher, still holding down 'y' to fix errors :P
<RichiV> orange-wedge: nothing happened
<tanath> hoping _something_ might be salvaged
<Jaredster> how do I do that?
<orange-wedge> RichiV now ls /mnt
<losher> tanath: very scary. Might not be much left...
<RichiV> orange-wedge: ok
<DaZ> somewhere in gconf
<RichiV> orange-wedge: only shows one thing
<Jaredster> :/
<DaZ> i don't use gnome
<RichiV> orange-wedge: and it is my flash drive
<Orange_v_Blue> tanath: Some computers it won't work on anymore or something. mine's old enough that it's apparently not supported, or something? I'm not sure, I just know it will not work anymore.
<tanath> losher, somehow it got supremely fubared
<orange-wedge> ok can you pastebin the output of:  mount
<tanath> Orange_v_Blue, was working fine until i rebooted while torrenting
<RichiV> orange-wedge: sure
<myself> hey whats the IRC command to see people who are in two channels, but shows the people who are only in both channels?
<losher> tanath: bugs in the ext4 code I expect. They really didn't make the state of ext4 clear enough in the 9.04 release notes
<bc> tanath: I've seen some absolutely horrible stuff from fsck and the machine booted fine :D
<RichiV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/172766/
<RichiV> orange-wedge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172766/
<tanath> bc, it boots fine. it's not my main partition. ;)
<myself> anyone know..that command?
<tanath> i've seen 140Gb of data recovered by fsck just fine on ext3...
<bc> tanath: I should have said, "there was nothing at all wrong with the filesystem upon rebooting"
<tanath> and ext4 has journaling to, so i'm hoping for the best :P
<Orange_v_Blue> tanath: mine says when I go to upgrade that there is no version for my system. I really appreciate the graphics with it
<orange-wedge> RichiV did you have a folder Documents on you memory stick?
<tanath> bc, oh. maybe i should have simply rebooted again
<myself> like i want to know who is both in #ubuntu and #help, what command would I type in to see people who are in both channels (not in just one, but only people who are in both would show up)
<RichiV> orange-wedge: yes it is the main folder
<orange-wedge> its mounted
<bc> tanath: ok, ok, ok ;)
<tanath> Orange_v_Blue, sorry, misread your quote due to forgetting context
<RichiV> orange:wedge: but it is not the one that i want to mount
<Orange_v_Blue> tanath: too many orange people, lol
<tanath> er, comment
<orange-wedge> ???
<orange-wedge> what do you mean?
<RichiV> orange-wedge: i am trying to mount a memory stick pro
<Evil_saltine> Orange_v_Blue: Do you know exactly what video hardware you have?
<orange-wedge> its the wrong folder?
<tanath> Orange_v_Blue, rather, i'm switching back & forth
<RichiV> orange-wedge: it is a digital meda
<Orange_v_Blue> evil_saltine, tanath: ATI Radeon something, what is the terminal command again?
<RichiV> orange-wedge: it goes in the same slot as a micro sd
<tanath> Orange_v_Blue, lspci?
<orange-wedge> awh...
<debam> hi to all, i am not getting gui login prompt..getting last log as Restore Timing Tables
<debam> Restore TV standard
<debam> Leaving Restore TV
<orange-wedge> i thought you might have a usb reader
<FloridaGuy> whats better...apt-get install ( package name ) or aptitude install ( package name )
<Matt> i prefere apt-gert
<Matt> i prefere apt-get*
<RichiV> orange-wedge: no i dont i'm not the richist kid XD dont have the money for it
<Orange_v_Blue> evil_saltine, tanath: ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<orange-wedge> do you have a psp... :)
<orange-wedge> jk
<dyess002> what is a program i can use to open bin and rar files
<RichiV> orange-wedge: i wish.... it belongs to a sony camera
<tanath> Matt, apt-get over aptitude??
<Evil_saltine> Orange_v_Blue: the older Radeon driver should work for you
<tanath> Matt, aptitude has superior dependency resolution
<Evil_saltine> Orange_v_Blue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<orange-wedge> hm...
<tanath> Matt, and reminds you to remove unneeded packages
<Matt> then again im still new to linux
<orange-wedge> do you have the card the reader slot?
<Orange_v_Blue> evil_saltine: that's just the open source alt right? I heard vague rumblings of something like that...
<Caivax> somebody know a tool to analyze the email logs?
<RichiV> orange-wedge: what do u mean?
<orange-wedge> do you have the card in it now?
<RichiV> orange-wedge: oh yes
<Evil_saltine> Orange_v_Blue: Yes I believe so, like you said yours is an older adapter, so it is well supported by now
<Piet> Caivax: what are "the email log"?
<dyess002> what is a program i can use to open bin and rar files
<Orange_v_Blue> evil_saltine: thank you SO much!
<Evil_saltine> Orange_v_Blue: Just follow the directions there for removing the fglrx driver and then do the section "configuring x.org"
<Evil_saltine> Orange_v_Blue: No problem.
<orange-wedge> can you please run:   dmesg | tail
<arvind_khadri> hi, if i do apt-get install kde that would just install the de right?
<losher> dyess002: unrar will open rar files. Not sure about bin files...
<Piet> dyess002: what are "bin" files? some image format?
<RichiV> orange-wedge: pastebin?
<Orange_v_Blue> evil_saltine: what about updating? Should I do the vid driver first, and then update to 9.04, or vice versa?
<orange-wedge> yep
<Evil_saltine> Orange_v_Blue: I would change the driver first
<pyrak> i need some emergency help.  i just rm *
<AustinS> So I'm a newb, trying to enable the cube compiz effect I've seen forever. I downloaded CompizConfig Settings Manager, and checked "Desktop Cube" and it says the hotkey is ctrl+alt+down but it doesn't do anything.  With "Desktop Wall" I could ctrl+alt+anyarrow. What am I doing wrong?
<fornix> arvind_khadri: it would be better to do a $ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pyrak> i just rm * 'd a dir by accident
<pyrak> any hope?
<Orange_v_Blue> evil_saltine: thank
<Caivax> Piet, I need a summary of postfix logs.
<Piet> dyess002: if you're looking for a way to handle file archives on gnome, use file-roller and install unrar, too
<RichiV> orange-wedge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172769/
<arvind_khadri> fornix, but i dont want the apps of kde...
<Evil_saltine> Orange_v_Blue: np.. you'll need to install the package xserver-xorg-video-ati
<dyess002> yes, Bin is like a ISO file
<dyess002> thanks for the info
<pyrak> any hope of recovery after rm * -ing a dir?
<losher> dyess002, Piet: bin files are usually image files, and come with an accompanying cue file. Some windows format originally I think. isobuster on windows handles them. Dunno about on Ubuntu
<orange-wedge> ok those last two lines are from when you put the card in
<PaulieG> i have a question about jaunty, why does any soundfile and movies that i stream all skip? and how can i fix it?
<fornix> arvind_khadri: if you only want the libs for running a kde app like amarok, sudo apt-get install amarok would pull it in automatically
<cruicial_Thread> i run ubuntu 810. i want to change how gnome aligns the icons on my desktop. instead of the left, i want to have the icons line up on the right. do i make the changes in gconf-editor and what do i change?
<RichiV> orange-wedge: i already knew that it was detected, but it just does not show up, and i cannot access the photos and videos on it
<dyess002> yea, but I am trying to convert everything to Ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> fornix, no see, i want the DE to be present sans its apps
<losher> dyess002, Piet: on ubuntu, you can burn bin files to a disk, not sure what else you can do. Anyone?
<Piet> Caivax: are you looking for a one-time analysis or for a log monitoring solution?
<mib_wk3e0674> Hi, is anyone good with getting DVDs to work? I'm trying to play one with VLC and the restricted extras package, and I'm getting errors that I don't have permission to access the file.
<dyess002> If  I can do this,I am through with XP
<Piet> Caivax: for log monitoring: logcheck and logwatch analyze common log files. logwatch is not very configurable but does therefore provide a nice overview out of the box. logcheck on the other hand is very configurable but requires tweaking to be really useful.
<Matt> all .bin files are more less disk images
<dyess002> I would like to mount them like PowerISO
<dyess002> It takes a lot of work out of it
<Evil_saltine> dyess002: there's a package bchunk that should do what you want
<orange-wedge> is it an 8gb stick?
<dyess002> thanks,i'll try
<fornix> arvind_khadri: maybe kdelibs is the package you need
<tracy_> ll
<losher> dyess002: I think you can convert them to iso using bin2iso & then mount the iso via the 'loop' device
<arvind_khadri> fornix, ok thanks
<fornix> !kdelibs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdelibs
<orange-wedge> you could also try:   sudo modprobe tifm_core;  sudo modprobe tifm_sd
<fornix> arvind_khadri: check synaptic for the package kdelibs
<Orange_v_Blue> While I'm here, I've been having fun with themes lately. Some of them, though, will say something along the lines of "This theme will not work as intended because theme engine ''GTK is missing"... but there is no engine name in the single quotes. Any ideas?
<dyess002> can you mount with  bchunk
<Evil_saltine> dyess002: sorry, i wasn't clear.. that program will convert a bin/cue to an iso file which you can then access by mounting it with loopback
<RichiV> orange-wedge: it is a 1gb stick
<orange-wedge> ok
<arvind_khadri> fornix, fine
<Piet> dyess002, losher: there's bchunk to convert bin/cue files to iso format. after that you can mount the iso or open it with file-roller
<dyess002> ok, loopback is the one i need right
<mib_wk3e0674> Hi, can anyone help me? :)
<orange-wedge> try running the following:  sudo modprobe tifm_core;  sudo modprobe tifm_sd
<losher> dyess002, Piet: yeah, looks like bchunk & bin2iso basically do the same thing....
<AustinS> ANyone know how to make the cube effect work with compiz? I mean it's enabled but doesnt do anything when I hit the hotkey.  I must be doing something wrong
<Piet> ah right
<AustinS> Do I need to reboot something?
<RichiV> orange-wedge:nothing
<mandingo> how do i stop kjournald starting commit internal 5 seconds
<dyess002> loopback will mount like powerISO right
<orange-wedge> take out the card
<Orange_v_Blue> mib_wk3e0674: just ask the question, someone who knows what's going on will answer
<orange-wedge> and re-insert it
<RichiV> orange-wedge
<Orange_v_Blue> mib_wk3e0674: that way you get someone who knows about that the first time
<RichiV> now waht?
<losher> dyess002: yes, check google for the details on mounting via loopback
<Piet> dyess002: like a virtual cd device.
<orange-wedge> hm...
<Evil_saltine> dyess002: If it can output in iso format then yes
<orange-wedge> nothing?
<dyess002> right, like virtual cd
<Caivax> Piet, I need a tool to review the logs and tell me for example who sent e-mails to some user and from whom has received emails.
<PaulieG> how do i fix any sound or videofile from  skipping on jaunty.. i default installed and i dont know how to fix it
<PaulieG> im running XFCE4
<RichiV> nothing
<mib_wk3e0674> Ok, thanks. Well my problem is just that when I try to play DVDs I get a permission denied error.
<dyess002> virtual cd is like my heart with me
<orange-wedge> hm...
<Piet> Caivax: i'm not aware of something like this. but you could scrpt it yourself. may i ask why you need this?
<[esde]> what partition editor for ubuntu?
<dyess002> got to have it
<[esde]> !partition manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaZ> [esde]: gparted?
<[esde]> DaZ: isnt that for KDE only?
<mib_wk3e0674> A friend of mine suggested it might be a mount problem
<DaZ> [esde]: it's gtk
<[esde]> oh thx
<fornix> [esde]: gtparted is a native kde app
<[esde]> sudo apt-get install gparted amirite?
<fornix> qtparted*
<Evil_saltine> mib_wx3e0674: you still need libdvdcss2 I believe
<ripdisk> is it normal to see a bunch of SQUASHFS error while loading the ubuntu setup?
<mib_wk3e0674> That's not in the restricted extras package?
<ripdisk> oh, i'm guessing it's not, because it just took me to a terminal..
<ripdisk> heh.
<orange-wedge> RichiV what does the sudo fdisk -l show now?
<Evil_saltine> mib_wk3e0674: no, unfortunately. you have to get it from medibuntu.. there's directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing%20Encrypted%20DVDs
<orange-wedge> and the dmesg | tail
<mib_wk3e0674> Awesome :) you rock
<losher> ripdisk: not normal. My first guess is a dirty CD...
<Evil_saltine> mib_wk3e0674: thanks =)
<yaris123456789> is there a version of wget that lets you blacklist certain words in url, and possibly regex match for certain url patterns ? if not, where can i get the source code for wget and modify it? is it written in C ?
<RichiV> orange-wedge:sorry afk
<ripdisk> you're a towel
<orange-wedge> np
<RichiV> orange-wedge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172776/
<Evil_saltine> yaris123456789: I don't know about that, but the source is here: http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/wget/
<Flannel> yaris123456789: wget will let you do that by default, yes.
<PaulieG> can some one please help me with my sound in Xubuntu Jaynty 9.04? it always swkips. all video and audio? does anyone know of a fix
<orange-wedge> danget
<KingKimi> a=`history`
<KingKimi> echo $a | more | ???????
<KingKimi> what to type in ????? to save that to  a file ?
<Flannel> KingKimi: echo $a > file
<orange-wedge> what kind of laptop do you have?
<Flannel> KingKimi: or echo $a | tee file
<yaris123456789> Flannel: are you sure? do you mean theres a regex match function in wget?
<pyrak> i stupidly ran rm * in a dir with some important files.  i had also been editing these files in gedit, but i since closed them.  any hope for recovery?
<[esde]> Linux esde-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<[esde]> how can i update my kernel?
<Piet> yaris123456789: it's written in c. to find its website, use an internet search engine, that's how they usually do it nowadays.
<yaris123456789> Evil_saltine: which is the source code ? .sig ?
<RichiV> orange-wedge: well imma go play starcraft now.... try it tommorrow thnx
<KingKimi> Flannel, thnx
<orange-wedge> np
<Piet> !kernel > [esde]
<ubottu> [esde], please see my private message
<Enissay> i've just installed compiz, after activating it, the title bar of all windows disappears!!!
<painted> hey ubuntu isn't remembering my wallpaper setup, what is up with that
<Evil_saltine> yaris: the files ending in tar.gz
<KingKimi> Flannel, but that file looks a big passage..
<Flannel> yaris123456789: yes, check the man page, further down where it talks about accept/reject
<yaris123456789> RichiV: starcraft runs good on wine ??
<Flannel> KingKimi: Hmm?
<losher> yaris123456789: at the risk of sounding brutal, if you're having difficulty finding wget and reading the man page, you're gonna have plenty more difficulty modifying the C source
<orange-wedge> painted  ... did you use glue?
<orange-wedge> :)
<KingKimi> Flannel,  i want that to be each entry in one line  like in  "history | more"
<lscott3> any suggestions on web development tools?
<orange-wedge> nvu
<painted> orange-wedge, no i'll try that next.... :D
<Flannel> KingKimi: `history > file` looks good to me
<yaris123456789> Flannel: oh i know about -R and -A. however those are only for directory. i know it takes wildcards. however i am looking for ways to match dynamic pages like http://www.asdf.com/page.php?id=234234 .
<KingKimi> Flannel, using echo $a > file .. then cat file looks like that
<KingKimi> Flannel, oh ! thnx..  this worked :D
<orange-wedge> Flannel why don't you just use a shell $variable
<KingKimi> is it possible to open this ubuntu channel via terminal ?
<Flannel> yaris123456789: They're not just for directories.  And I have no idea what you mean by that example.
<DaZ> KingKimi: irssi ?
<orange-wedge> yaris are you wanting to match the number at the end?
<alvorportugal> Hi all, jemand einen Tipp für UMTS Anbieter, für ca.1GB pro Monat?
<Flannel> !de | alvorportugal
<ubottu> alvorportugal: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ripdisk> eugh why is this install giving me such a pain in the buttt
<ripdisk> oh wait something's happening
<ripdisk> oh snap
<ripdisk> there's my mouse cursor
<PaulieG> can some one please help me with my sound in Xubuntu Jaynty 9.04? it always swkips. all video and audio? does anyone know of a fix
<O__o> hi guys, i have JVC cam recorder and i think the movies are saved in mts file format, how do i play it or convert it?
<[esde]> !de | english
<ubottu> english: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<[esde]> cool
<orange-wedge> ha ha
<orange-wedge> didn't translate
<[esde]> thatd be epic
<orange-wedge> that would be awesome
<[esde]> but like im out dudes, thanks for the help
<orange-wedge> !de | dog
<ubottu> dog: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<orange-wedge> woof woof!
<KingKimi> orange-wedge, :D
<Evil_saltine> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Piet> lscott3: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kompozer
<mandingo> how do i stop kjournald starting commit internal 5 seconds
<lscott3> Piet: thanks I will give it a try!
<Evil_saltine> mandingo: kjournald is part of the kernel, it can't be shut off
<Xyzyxx> noob here. What is initramfs and why am I dumped there instead of the 'Welcome' screen when I choose "Install Ubuntu"
<Piet> lscott3: 0.7 is said to be somewhat unstable, and 0.8 is said to be already more stable than 0.7, even though it's still an alpha. so see foryourself, might be worth trying the 0.8
<Gamarok__> hey everybody
<losher> mandingo: googled 'kjournald constantly accessing disk [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums'
<losher> mandingo: googled 'kjournald constantly accessing disk [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums' yet?
<lscott3> Piet: Looks pretty decent from the screen shots
<Evil_saltine> mandingo: it's part of the filesystem so it's normal for it to be busy if there's disk activity
<Evil_saltine> mandingo: in a manner of speaking
<mandingo> but its doing it to all my drives
<mandingo> ext3-fs mounted filesystem with orderd data mode
<krishna__> HI
<Evil_saltine> mandingo: the link losher posted should help
<orange-wedge> whats the highest uptime loads people have seen?
<krishna__> how do i open irc channels in firefox ?
<mandingo> k
<orange-wedge> load average: 0.58, 0.53, 0.51...
<dyess002> guys, I found a powerISO for LINUX but i can't figure it out could somebody help, hers the link  http://www.poweriso.com/download.htm
<losher> Evil_saltine: thank you. Sometimes I think I'm just talking to myself...
<krishna__> i googled and got chatzilla.. tnx anyway :P
<Piet> krishna__: you don't. unless you install an add-on that handles them.
<Evil_saltine> losher: no problem, i think it's just because mine came after yours
<krishna__> Piet: yes. i got chatzilla .. thnx
<krishna__> bye
<Piet> krishna__: ok, just do it the other way around next time ;-)
<orange-wedge> dyess002 why don't you use:  sudo mount -t iso9660 file.iso /media/cdrom0/ -o loop
<orange-wedge> you don't even have to install anything
<ajhtiredwolf> what is the name of the usb 2.0 module in 9.04 ?
<KingKimi> dyess002, or gmountiso in synaptic
<cruicial_Thread> hello, i want my gnome icons to be aligned to the right instead of the left on the desktop. any ideas how i set that up?
<dyess002> because I am a beginner and don't know anything about commands yet,untill i learn I am trying to do it the simple way, but i hope to learn
<orange-wedge> i thought usb was handled through hal
<ajhtiredwolf> orange-wedge, i thought it was ehci-hcd but its not
<KingKimi> dyess002, then >  gmountiso
<yaris123456789> nominate my project! http://sourceforge.net/community/cca09/nominate/?hash=1e6b9627dc26618db8c88ddd31635121
<orange-wedge> hm...
<BorkedAlsa> does anybody have a solution to the problem of flash crashing alsa?
<dyess002> trying gmountiso right now
 * Evil_saltine scratches head
<BorkedAlsa> besides alsa force-reload I mean
<Clown_Knife> hey whats the best way to upgrade a feisty server to latest version
<Flannel> Clown_Knife: feisty?  How hard is it to reinstall?
<Flannel> Clown_Knife: to get from feisty to hardy, you have to go feisty (EOL) -> Gutsy (EOL) -> Hardy
<dyess002> i think gmount is going to be what i am looking for,  Thanks
<Clown_Knife> Flannel, yeah not that hard just the backing up and all the configs etc but I think your right it would be easier to reinstall system is not remote its right next to me
<orange-wedge> ok all
<yaris123456789> Flannel: are you sure ? i've asked the guy who created wget, and he said its only for file extensions like http://www.asdf.com/something.jpg. -X is used for directories sry i got confused. even still how can i blacklist something like http
<orange-wedge> need to call it a night
<yaris123456789> ://www.asdf.com/blacklisted.php
<Flannel> yaris123456789: I have no idea what you're asking for.  What do you want to omit?
<punknroll> hi, how can i find out why some network drives don't mount automatically?
<cruicial_Thread> hello, i want my gnome icons to be aligned to the right instead of the left on the desktop. any ideas how i set that up?
<punknroll> i can manually mount them later on using sudo mount /media/mydrive
<Evil_saltine> yaris: You need a regex that matches the pages you don't want
<ripdisk> ok wtf
<ripdisk> the installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk: erno 5 input/output error
 * Clown_Knife downloads Ubuntu v9.04 Server i386 ISO 
<ripdisk> this is making me mad
<Evil_saltine> ripdisk: Is this the same disk that was giving the SQUASHFS errors earlier?
<ripdisk> no, i burned another
<Clown_Knife> how to register nick please
<Xyzyxx> I chose 'Install Ubuntu', it brings up a prompt with no indication of how to proceed
<ajhtiredwolf> anyone know the USB 2.0 module name in 9.04
<starmonk> Did you test the disk for errors?
<Piet> Clown_Knife: /msg nickserv help register
<ripdisk> no
<rob__> Does anyone know how to get the macmenu, I can't find it
<ripdisk> i guess i could do that
<Piet> Clown_Knife: for more help with irc, ask in #freenode
<Clown_Knife> Piet, k cheers
<error404notfound>  I am going to buy a scanner. Choices are: HP-2410, HP-2710 , HP- 3110 , and  HP-3010. Which one should i buy so that it works the best with janty jackalope?
<losher> cruicial_Thread: apparently a (still) unfixed bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-623038.html
<ryanprior> Anybody know how to capture a playing audio stream to a file in Ubuntu?
<ryanprior> There's a neat Flash sound composer app that I've got playing, but it doesn't have a save track function.
<O__o> anyone here knows how to play mts files?
<Piet> error404notfound: whichever is fully supported on linux 2.6.28 will be fine.
<error404notfound> Piet, and which one would that be? :P i mean where can i find their compatibility with linux?
<losher> ripdisk: bad dvd reader?
<Piet> O__o: i don't. but i'm curious what that is?
<Piet> error404notfound: the vendor should be able to tell you.
<O__o> movie files from jvc camrecorder
<error404notfound> i am at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersHp
<starmonk> Xyzyxx
<Xyzyxx> yeah
<starmonk> Did you check the disk for errors?
<O__o> Piet, some kinda AVCHD ??
<Sagaci> apparently it's a AVCHD Video File
<Xyzyxx> didn't think to
<cruicial_Thread> losher, hey thanks.. thats pretty much the same i get when i was researching it.. i was hoping i could jump in to gconf-editor and add, change key values
<starmonk> Try that
<O__o> so how to play it?
<Xyzyxx> I've been using this disk
<Sagaci> it's based on mpeg-2
<O__o> or can it be burn into dvd and plays in dvdplayer?
<Piet> O__o: next question: what is AVCHD?
<O__o> i try vlc, mplayer i cant play those file
<O__o> Piet, some kinda HD movie file format??
<O__o> no idea?
<omac> avchd is just mp4 with more resolution
<O__o> omac, how to play it?
<O__o> no players work
<omac> use totem or mplayer
<DaZ> mplayer? ;x
<O__o> omac, dont work
<Piet> O__o: in this case, any of the players you menationed should eb able to play it back
<omac> yes they do
<DaZ> maybe you need more codecs ;
<O__o> got sound no playback
<ryanprior> Anybody know how to capture a playing audio stream to a file in Ubuntu? There's a neat Flash sound composer app that I've got playing, but it doesn't have a save track function.
<losher> been a while since I found anything mplayer couldn't handle...
<error404notfound> Piet, what if i can't contact? any online resource?
<Xyzyxx> starmonk, return of the prompt when I chose 'check disk for defects'
<DarkRavin> has anybody heard of a bot called DARKBOT
<Xyzyxx> it says (initramfs)_
<Piet> error404notfound: well you already found one on the ubuntu wiki ;-)
<O__o> ERROR! FPS not specified in the header or invalid, use the -fps option??
<starmonk> Xyzyxx...that sounds familiar...lemme check something
<losher> DarkRavin: anybody besides google, you mean?
<error404notfound> Piet, thats for printers :(
<DarkRavin> yes i need help installing it
<Xyzyxx> maybe it's not detecting my disk at all... checking cables
<omac> O__o:  do you have ffmpeg?  do ffmpeg -i thefile.avi
<starmonk> I forget what initramfs means
<omac> It should tell you what it is?
<O__o> ffmpeg?
<Piet> error404notfound: there's also linuxcompatible.org and http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<O__o> the file is 00000.mts
<Evil_saltine> Xyzyxx: What does it say above that line?
<Xyzyxx> uh
<omac> just rename the file to blah.avi
<Xyzyxx> BusyBox
<Evil_saltine> Xyzyxx: it just dumped you to a shell right?
<Xyzyxx> and some lunix stuff
<error404notfound> Piet, lemme check.. thanks anyways
<Piet> error404notfound: you can also check the SANE project, they probably have a listing, too
<omac> or blah.mpg
<omac> or blah.mp4
<error404notfound> Piet, none of these are there...
<O__o> The program 'ffmpeg' is currently not installed.
<O__o> do i need to install it?
<Xyzyxx> I'll look again
<creative1412> Guys am foing buying a Nivida Card Cuz the old Ati made me creazy
<Piet> error404notfound: where is "there"?
<omac> O__o:  apt-get install ffmpeg
<error404notfound> Piet, SANE
<creative1412> do you recommend a card?
<Xyzyxx> Evil_saltine, yes, after I hit install, I see a loading bar, then the prompt appears
<Evil_saltine> Xyzyxx: Is the loading bar moving back and forth, or is it moving left to right like a progress bar?
<Xyzyxx> and I can explore some directories which I have no idea how
<yaris123456789> hey guys is there an easy to use downloader? sort of like internet download manager on windows? basically select multiple url, right click and instantly download them all ?
<creative1412> USE WINE+Bitcomet
<O__o> omac, done now what?
<Xyzyxx> Evil_saltine, it's red with a yellow dot that bounces
<DarkRavin> tks 4 all ur help guys
<DarkRavin> LATERS
<Xyzyxx> back and forth
<omac> O__o: ffpmeg -i blah.mts
<O__o> omac, ffmpeg -i 00000.MTS?
<creative1412> Guys about the card 9500GT?
<O__o> i did that but nothing plays
<omac> yes
<Evil_saltine> Xyzyxx: It's not able to mount the compressed image on your CD for some reason
<ripdisk> itegrity check finished: no errors found
<Xyzyxx> ok, prompt is back
<omac> then just rename it to something else with an easier extension to detect.
<Evil_saltine> Xyzyxx: I guess either the CD is bad or it's not detecting it for some reason
<omac> mv blah.mts blah.avi
<O__o> nothing plays still
<Evil_saltine> Xyzyxx: What is the first line that looks like an error message?
<O__o> let me bin the output
<Chr|s> how do I open up a link using tilda?
<Xyzyxx> BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-2ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<Xyzyxx> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<Piet> O__o: run 'file' on it, too
<O__o> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/172792/
<saravanan> help
<O__o> run file?
<Piet> O__o: execute this "file 00000.MTS"
<rob__> Question: Does anyone know where to get the macmenu applet?
<losher> error404notfound: In your place, I would google each printer + Ubuntu & see if any model is explicitly said to work or not work. Most scanners will do a basic scan, but any special features might not work without windows. Failing that, I would only buy from a local store with a generous return policy in case you cannot get it working....
<O__o> 00000.avi: data
<omac> Stream #0.0[0x1011]: Video: h264, yuv420p, 1440x1080, 29.97 fps(r)
<Xyzyxx> should I redownload and re-burn the installer
<omac> O__o: go install x264 or h264 on your machine
<O__o> omac, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/172792/
<omac> apt-get install h264
<omac> apt-get install x264
<O__o> how to install h264?
<O__o> oh wait
<Computer28736467> I accidentally deleted my trash bin. how do i get it back?
<O__o> can i sudo apt-get install h264 x264 ??
<Flannel> O__o: yes.
<O__o> E: Couldn't find package h264
<Chr|s> buy a new one :D
<Chr|s> oops
<omac> x264 :)
<Chr|s> wrong chan
<ripdisk> does anyone know if i/o errors are common when installing ubuntu on a dell demension
<omac> I just don't remember the package names
<ripdisk> because the disk check said it was fine
<ripdisk> and i know xp installs on here
<omac> then play totem or mplayer.
<O__o> omac, done
<O__o> omac, now what?
<O__o> omac, do i run mplayer?
<omac> O__o: try mplayer again
<Piet> !trashbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trashbin
<darthanubis> O__o, use apt-cache search
<losher> ripdisk: google the exact model + install problems. 9.04 I presume?
<O__o> omac, still cant play
<Xyzyxx> Evil_saltine, all it says is BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-2ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<Chr|s> widget, add to panel > trashbin
<snell> when i try to boot into ubuntu now, it hangs on starting timidity
<snell> i cant get it to boot, can someone help me?
<Evil_saltine> Xyzyxx: You could try to find the error message, but at this point I would try a new CD
<TheNano> O__o: there is a lot of players out there , VLC plays every thing
<Xyzyxx> okay
<O__o> VLC cant play
<Piet> Xyzyxx: burn half speed next time
<Xyzyxx> righto
<TheNano> O__o: The new SMPLAYER then
<ZAKhan> I have ubuntu 9.04 install on a AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ motherboard with nVidia GeForce 8400 GS, i have been facing random hangups since 7.10 on the same PC, mainly i notice when deluge and firefox is running toghter it hangs, also have noticed when there is more harddisk activity it hangs. I have also noticed when running firefox the flash plugin takes more then 50% cpu.  can someone please help me find the culprit ?
<omac> O__o:  start the synaptic package manager.  Then click the search button.  In the dialog box, type h264 and click search.  install anything that looks like the gstreamer codecs and the 264 codecs.
<maxagaz> how to cut a video file from 5:30 to 8:30 (3 minutes) for example ?
<DaZ> TheNano: smplayer is gui for mplayer
<juxta> I'm trying to setup an encrypted root partition using dm_crypt. I've booted into a live cd, done the encryption, defined the partition in /etc/cryptab, updated the initrd & modified the grub menu.lst - my system won't boot though. it just hangs... after grub runs - any ideas?
<omac> You'll find it.  You'll install it.  mplayer, vlc, totem will all work when the codec is installed.
<Xyzyxx> Piet, I actually used DVD-Decrypter to burn the CD if that makes a difference
<omac> O__o:  your problem is that you don't have the h264 codec installed yet.
<Piet> ZAKhan: the flash player is likely a totally seperate issue from the rest
<Piet> Xyzyxx: no idea, i don't know this application
<O__o> omac, but i can play h264 avi movies i downloaded
<TheNano> DaZ: not exactly, it has improvements in the code
<O__o> omac, how to check if i have it installed or not?
<Piet> ZAKhan: install memtest86+ and have it run through the night
<losher> ZAKhan: so many releases, I suspect a hardware problem. Start by running memtest overnight....
<DaZ> TheNano: what improvements? :o
<ZAKhan> Piet, I have been trying to pin point the issue but everytime i have some new scenario and it hangs
<Piet> ZAKhan: i assume you already inspected the systems' log files, right?
<Piet> ZAKhan: such as /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<O__o> what is ffmpeg?
<ZAKhan> Piet, losher , i read in one of the forums that the ram with only one sided chips runs fine with AMD but i just could not buy that .. who knows might be true.
<ZAKhan> Piet, yes i have and could not find anything unusual
<ripdisk> WTF
<losher> ZAKhan: back to memtest then....
<Piet> ZAKhan: it will remain a rumour until you actually ran memtest ;-)
<ripdisk> these I/O errors are BS
<TheNano> DaZ: a lot , see for yourself https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/ppa
<ripdisk> there's no reason for them
<DaZ> thanks
<Piet> ZAKhan: also consider upgrading your bios, this can help sometimes if the vendor really f...ed up
<ZAKhan> losher, Piet, ok i do so now and leave it for 6 hours and see happens, but the issue is it hangs when i execute 2 or more applications .. then memtest will hang too right?
<ZAKhan> Piet, yeah i did not consider upgrading bios till now
<Piet> ZAKhan: it may, or may not. if it hangs, you'll knowsomething is wrong with the hardware
<TheNano> O__o: last advice, try Dragonplayer if all other apps fail.
<losher> ZAKhan: memtest will test your memory pretty thoroughly. A clean memtest is a good first step
<TheNano> ZAKhan: have you done a hardware test , like memtest and ...
<O__o> should i just find a windows machine and try the cd that comes with jvc?
<ripdisk> Ok, so, i'm getting I/O errors when trying to install ubuntu on a dell demension, tested the cd it says it's fine, did hdd diagnostics it says my hdd is fine
<ZAKhan> TheNano, i will do this now and come back 6 hours
<omac> O__O:  libx264
<mrmaveric> i came in late, what is 0__o trying to play?
<losher> ripdisk: run md5sum on the cd?
<O__o> mrmaveric, MTS file
<Piet> ripdisk: can you provide the exact error message, please?
<omac> O__o:  x264 is an advanced commandline encoder for creating H.264 (MPEG-4 AVC)
<omac> video streams.
<Piet> ripdisk: if it spans multiple lines, please use a pastebin
<cyberjorge> hello everyone!
<omac> O__o:  If you just install the libx264, mplayer will find it.
<O__o> what do i need to do? omac
<Evil_saltine> O__o: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=789775 .. it's a couple years old though
<cyberjorge> how do i install a bin file in ubuntu?
<O__o> omac, wait
<omac> otherwise, I don't know.
<O__o> E: Couldn't find package libx264
<mrmaveric> 0__o dont know if this has been suggested but VLC works for me with most HD videos
<losher> ripdisk: exact model of the dell? Version of the OS you're installing?
<JEEB> VLC's x264 is quite old
<omac> O__o: libx264 is an advanced encoding library for creating H.264 (MPEG-4 AVC)
<omac> video streams.
<O__o> E: Couldn't find package libx264
<JEEB> and lately there have been many new optimizations etc.
<O__o>  sudo apt-get install libx264
<O__o> E: Couldn't find package libx264
<ZAKhan> thanks guys
<ripdisk> losher: dell demension e310, newest ubuntu available on the site
<Evil_saltine> O__o: libx264-59
<Piet> cyberjorge: prefix it by "bash". but before you do this, make sure you really want to do this. the usual wy to install software on ubuntu is by means of a package manager.
<Evil_saltine> O__o: libx264-65, sorry
<cyberjorge> i see
<omac> O__o:  you need to be using the gui for installing packages.
<Piet> cyberjorge: executing binary files from random sources is often not healthy for your system
<JEEB> Evil_saltine, thank Hanyuu you said 65 - I almost thought Ubuntu was :way: too late on updates
<xerox1> is anybody here that uses dark gtk themes and can tell me how to solve issuses with unreadable text on websites and forms?
<MeXTuX> I have an old PC (Pentium III with 96 MB RAM and 10 GB HD) and want to install a command line system in order to set up a proxy server. What Ubuntu version do I have to install? The server or the alternate command line system???
<losher> ripdisk: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-125417.html ?
<Evil_saltine> JEEB: lol
<mg_> yeah!
<mg_> hello
<mobi-sheep> MeXTuX: You might want to try #ubuntu-server
<jonathon_> how do i install that vmware sudo apt-get ???
<Piet> MeXTuX: normally you'd go with server. but i'm in doubt whether this hardware meets the requirements
<omac> O__o:  go to Startup->System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager.   Click the Search button.  Don't enter text in the main synaptic gui.  It sucks.  Enter the "x264" in the popup dialog search dialog and click ok.
<MeXTuX> ok
<MeXTuX> Tnx
<O__o> omac, what package
<MeXTuX> :)
<omac> You will find there are going to be many hits.
<mg_> please direct me to any server that will support me
<mg_> on linux\
<abgis> i upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 and change my graphic card to ati 4770. I noticed that when I play video (avi, mp4, mkv) it is very slow. should i switched back to 8.10 or wait for new video driver?
<losher> MeXTuX: might be better off with one of the tiny linuxes e.g. damn small linux, puppy, etc...
 * JEEB wonders if he should study .deb packaging
<mg_> , t/y
<omac> install x264 and the libx264 will automatically install itself.  If not you can force it to install by clicking the checkbox.
<ripdisk> losher: my errors are different
<Evil_saltine> mg_: I'm not sure what you mean
<losher> ripdisk: run md5sum on the cd?
<mg_> just looking for linux support
<O__o> omac, i have libx264-57 installed
<Piet> MeXTuX: or even better, upgrade its RAM since it's really affordable nowadays
<ripdisk> i got it from the site though
<JEEB> O_o: now that's something :old:
<ripdisk> and i've laready tried redownloading it and burning a new one
<omac> that's a good start.  now try mplayer blah.mts again.
<mg_> i have sound issues
<losher> ripdisk: just stop bellyaching and run md5sum
<mg_> i am quite lost in irc
<ripdisk> fine you caught me i don't know how
<mobi-sheep> ripdisk: md5sum Ubuntu-Jaunty-9.04.iso
<mobi-sheep> !md5sum | ripdisk
<ubottu> ripdisk: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Evil_saltine> baaa
<Piet> mg_: welcome. if you have a specific question, just ask
<mg_> ok then......
<mg_> i have no sound
<Piet> mg_: if someone is free and able to help you they will respond like i'm doing it now.
<losher> ripdisk: :-). Actually, I wanted to verify the burn, but I realise if you can't run the livecd, it can't be done.
<ripdisk> oh
<mg_> , and i appreciate it
<ripdisk> well
<ripdisk> the pc i'm on now is running ubuntu
<ripdisk> does that help
<mobi-sheep> Piet: I think the option is there at the bootup of LiveCD.
<mg_> i tried comprehensive sound on ubuntu forums bur no success
<Evil_saltine> mg_: did you recently install ubuntu?
<losher> ripdisk: that would verify the disk, which is good, but I really wanted to verify the entire hardware chain i.e. disk, controller, dvd reader etc. which you can't do, right?
<Piet> mg_: "i have no sound" is a very short error description. ;-) try to sum up more, tell us which ubuntu version you have and how you have it configured if you can find it out. also what you already tried to fix it.
<Piet> mobi-sheep: which option?
<mobi-sheep> Piet: "Check CD for defects"
<ripdisk> nope
<ripdisk> :(
<cyberjorge> Piet: i don't why openbravo chose to distribute it using a bin a file, anyway hope that won't get me in trouble
<mg_> well i think i am rumnning Kubuntu no nbow
<cyberjorge> Piet: i was able to run the bin file using ./file.bin
<mg_> actually i9 know i am
<Piet> mobi-sheep: so, so. but i don't think you wanted to tell _me about this, since we haven't talked recently.
<losher> ripdisk: at this point, I'd download something else e.g. DSL and see if that boots. If it does, you'll know there's something weird about Ubuntu. If not, you definitely have a harware problem...
<Computer28736467> i used ext4 for 9.04. do you guys think that was a bad idea?
<O__o> how to install vlc 0.9 in ubuntu 8.04?
<ripdisk> i've tried xp
<ripdisk> it installs fine
<mg_> kubuntu is what i run
<O__o> i have 0.8.6e
<mobi-sheep> Piet: Oh that wasn't for you.  That was for losher.  >_>
<gotsanity> so, question of the day... anyone know of an irc client that runs in ubuntu that has mirc-like window position saving?
<Computer28736467> 0___o add/remove programs
<relive> how to allow user to open "system>administration> user and group"?
<losher> Computer28736467: ext4 is a terrible idea. Switch to ext3, or make sure you have a backup of anything precious
<iceroot> gotsanity: xchat?
<Evil_saltine> mg_: open terminal and type lspci | grep Audio
<O__o> Computer28736467, add/remove only give me 0.8.6
<jasonmchristos> where does firefox save stored passwords ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<Evil_saltine> mg_: what is the output? it should be one line
<losher> mobi-sheep: you mean for ripdisk...
<mrmaveric> apt-get install vlc
<JEEB> gotsanity, I guess kvIRC is the closest GUI-wise, but I still don't like it :/
<Computer28736467> 0___o download from their website
<gotsanity> iceroot: ive tried finding a way to save xchats window position between "sessions" but i cant figure it out
<mg_> i did the comprehensive diagnostics on ubuntu forum with out sucess
<mobi-sheep> losher: Pretty much.  You're the one assisting him with md5sum.
<iceroot> gotsanity: i dont knw what you mean with windows position, i am not using a gui-client
<mg_> thank you EVIL....give me a sec'
<JEEB> Might anyone have a recommendation on a tutorial on how to build packages for Ubuntu? (I think I'll try making x264 since the last rev in ubuntu is from December 2008)
<iceroot> gotsanity: but (and alot people will hate me here) mirc runs fine with wine
<jasonmchristos> anyone?
<losher> ripdisk: actually, systemrescue might be ideal: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<jasonmchristos> where does firefox save stored passwords ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<Piet> cyberjorge: http://wiki.openbravo.com/wiki/Openbravo_ERP_installation#Bitrock_installer
<Piet> cyberjorge: as explained there, yes
<iceroot> jasonmchristos: in the profile (crypted)
<omac> O__o: mplayer still doesn't work?
<O__o> no
<gotsanity> in mirc you are able to "tile" irc channels so you can see multiple at a time and it also allows you to save their positions/colors/etc between sessions
<losher> mobi-sheep: not very successful support...
<Piet> cyberjorge: something tells me you'll run into more difficult to solve issues with this installation yet.
<jasonmchristos> iceroot: I do not have a master password so it should not be crypted
<gotsanity> you can tile the windows within xchat the same way but it ends up losing the positioning between openings
<jasonmchristos> iceroot: where is the profile located so I can backitup before reinstalling ubuntu
<iceroot> jasonmchristos: ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<ripdisk> losher
<ripdisk> and what would i need to do with that
<jasonmchristos> iceroot: looking
<losher> ripdisk: sorry?
<iceroot> gotsanity: ah ok, sorry dont know a gui-client which can do that
<ripdisk> the system rescue thing
<ripdisk> just what, whipe everything?
<ripdisk> -h
<mg_> multimedia audio controller: nvidia Corporation nForce3 250GB AC"97 AUDIO CONTROLLER
<gotsanity> iceroot: i suppose looking in #xchat might help :)
<charlie_babitt> I have a dual screen setup. How can I make my second monitor (it's the big one, the first is the one of the laptop) the primary monitor of gnome. I'm especially having problems with almost all panels since they are on the laptop monitor, instead of my large one. This problem is also with AWN. I want it to apear on the second monitor. Does anyone know what I could do?
<Computer28736467> 0___o http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<jasonmchristos> iceroot: I see it which file has the passwords?
<mg_> sorry i cant paste
<cyberjorge> Piet: actually i'm using the POS... http://wiki.openbravo.com/wiki/OpenbravoPOS_Installation#Download_and_install_Openbravo_POS
<omac> O__o:  Can you tell me what mplayer says when you try to use it?
<losher> ripdisk: you can do all sorts with system rescue, including partitioning, fscking disks etc. But I basically want to verify if your hardware can boot *any* kind of linux successfully. since you've obviously drawn a complete blank with Ubuntu twice over now...
<mg_> mplayer?
<mg_> might be able
<Boohbah> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<omac> your mts file was recognized by ffmpeg as 10seconds of h264 format.
<Computer28736467> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<mg_> i love you guys
<mg_> ok
<Evil_saltine> mg_: okay.. sorry i kind of went off on a tangent
<mobi-sheep> charlie_babitt: Set it up in Preferences --> Display (or) Admin --> NVIDIA X Server Settings.  When you're done with that, you'll have to drag the panels to other monitor or create a new panels.
<jasonmchristos> anyone know which file contains firefox stored passwords?
<omac> ffmpeg2theora -p pro blah.mts
<mg_> what should i type in terminal?
<Evil_saltine> mg_: try aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<omac> O__o:  ffmpeg2theora -p pro blah.mts
<omac> I'm curious to see what happens.
<O__o> omac, FPS not specified in the header or invalid, use the -fps option
<Computer28736467> go to #ubuntu-offtopic for off topic questions
<Piet> cyberjorge: i see
<jasonmchristos> anyone know which profile file contains firefox stored passwords?
<omac> ok do the same thing with -fps 29.97
<mg_> oh boy give me a minute to type this
<O__o> omac, whats exact command?
<Computer28736467> join #firefox
<omac> O__o: mplayer -fps 29.97 blah.mts
<mechdave> jasonmchristos, You could try #firefox if no one here knows :)
<Evil_saltine> mg_: okay.. you should be able to copy and paste it into the terminal
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: "If you use Password Manager or Form Manager to save passwords and personal data, then this sensitive information is stored on your computer in a file that's difficult, but not impossible, for an intruder to read." --> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/pki/psm/help_21/using_priv_help.html#using_encrypt
<omac>  ffmpeg2theora -fps 29.97 -p pro blah.mts
<kaveh> im trying to get my guitar hero microphone working with ventrilo, so far ventrilo is working fine in terms of hearing but i can't talk because the usb microphone isn't listed as a device, however it is listed as a USB microphone when i do lsusb
<kaveh> any help?
<jasonmchristos> mechdave: thanks bud
<jasonmchristos> mechdave: going #firefox
<losher> ripdisk: decided what to do next?
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: Do you see what I said above?
<O__o> omac, doesnt work
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: yes I know this but I store them in firefox for convinience
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: What are you trying to accomplish?
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: I do use keepasssx
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: I want to reinstall ubuntu but don't want to enter all of my passwords back into firefox
<ripdisk> losher: i gotta get some sleep actually i'll try that stuff tomorrow
<ripdisk> thanks though
<Chr|s> how do I open up a link using tilda?
<losher> ripdisk: ok, best of luck...
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: I want to pluck the file and overwrite it on the new install
<Chr|s> tilda is a terminal app
<ziroday> Chr|s: right click, open?
<William7> I just had a Standby, failure  because my xorg.conf didn't have appropriate NvAGP setting in it..       I was forced to shut my system down...    Because I'm using ext3  (journaled file system)  does that mean I did not corrupt my system ?...   and/or is there a way to run a check to make sure it's ok?
<mg_> aplay / usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav Playing WAVE'/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wqav' Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000Hz, Mono
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: I think you can just back up your ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Evil_saltine> mg_: And you hear no sound?
<kaveh> anyone know how i would go about making my USB microphone working with wine/ventrilo?
<mg_> yes no sound
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: im thinking that too but now I want to satisfy curiousity to which file it is
<mechdave> jasonmchristos, I have just copied the .mozilla folder from your $HOME to another disk (usually usb stick) and then copy it to your new $HOME directory once the install is complete
<losher> jasonmchristos: according to google it's signons3.txt and key3.db. But don't come crying to me if you save those files and then find out that they're not enough. I think you should take mobi-sheep's advice and backup the entire profile
<Chr|s> ziroday: I use irssi, but using tilda. In the preferences it says firefox, but whenever I click on a link, it doesn't do anything, I have to manually copy and paste
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: However, I have several computers so I use XMark (firefox addon) to sync all my bookmarks and passwords with all computers and their XMark server. :)
<O__o> omac, should i return this HD cam recorder and use the normal one?
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: cool info about xmark
<jasonmchristos> mechdave: don't worry I have the passwords
<Evil_saltine> mg_: go into mixer (should be under menu/multimedia or something similar) and make sure Master, PCM, and any other output channels are turned up and unmuted
<mg_> thank you
<mg_> OK
<William7> Is Ext3 power failure safe?
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: Just make backup of ~/.mozilla and when you are on your new Ubuntnu, just rename ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla_old and place it there.  Start the Firefox.  Your extensions and theme should be there too.  Everything same.
<mechdave> William7, If you are worried you can start up using a live distro, once the live distro is loaded you can run fsck.ext3 on the un mounted filesystems
<William7> mechdave: problem is,  it's under a LUKS  logical volume manager...
<jasonmchristos> mechdave: thanks
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: thanks
<Piet> William7: nothing is power failure safe, but ext3 is less likely to loose data than other file systems.
<mechdave> William7, I have never had a problem with ext3 after a power failure
<jasonmchristos> interestingly enough they are encrypted now
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: those are the files
<Evil_saltine> mg_: now try playing something again
<losher> William7: pretty much, it's journalled & lots of servers use it...
<mechdave> William7, I would just start up again and see what happens
<mechdave> jasonmchristos, No worries
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: used to be plaintext nice they implimented this
<William7> mechdave: yea so far, no problems... just wondering if there is a way to check it from inside the operating system...    (without using a Live CD since I can't..)
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: Everything with (dot)(name) such as .mozilla are config files / settings.
<schnoodles>  anyone know how to bring up the wireless interface in ubuntu ?
<jasonmchristos> thanks a lot guys
<mechdave> William7, There is a way to make fsck run on next boot cycle
<William7> schnoodles: should be an icon in the start menu bar...
<William7> mechdave: ah ok.. yea.. I do recall it runs automatically every now and then... I'll try to force it..
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: Consider making a separate partition for home.
<mobi-sheep> !home | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<schnoodles> William7 i think ill need it command line, when ever i turn my wireless on and off with my laptop (switch) ubuntu doesnt recognise it going back on :\
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: I was going to do that ext2 since data recovery is easier
<mechdave> William7, try this --> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<William7> mechdave: ok thanks.. will do
<ShadowSniper> hey guys, what can you use to see your frame rate for 3d rendering?
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: I think this is exactly what I need, excuse me while I read...btw do you think there is any downside to ext2 vs 3
<mg_> yeah, this is wher i am confused'
<jasonmchristos> for home
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: Netbook?  Laptop?  Computer
<mg_> , something is nuted, but i am not sure what\\
<mg_> , err muted
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: this is a laptop but I mean in general practice if I start making ext2 home
<losher> jasonmchristos: ext3 is the filesystem of choice....
<mg_> love this IRC channel btw
<mg_> you guys rock
<mechdave> jasonmchristos, ext3 has been about for quite a while now and it has the advantage over ext2 as being journalised so therefore much faster
<ShadowSniper> hey guys, what can you use to see your frame rate for 3d rendering?
<rAUNCH> good morning, could some1 explain to me please how to i set mouse dpi in ubuntu 8.04? :X
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: Well, I think netbook / removable mediums should stick with ext2 for lower read/write.  Laptop / computer / production servers should use ext3.  If you want to mess around, try ext4 (like I am at the moment). :)
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: I used it once for ubuntu studio didn't notice a difference studio kept crashing I thought it was because of ext4 but ext3 did the same
<Evil_saltine> mg_: thanks =).. could you type amixer in the terminal and post the contents at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ ?
<Evil_saltine> mg_: paste it in and click send, then post the URL of the page here
<mg_> OK
<Evil_saltine> mg_: post the output i mean there
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: I was considering using ext2 for .home/ for my clients who are just personal computer users incase they erase something and want it recoverd ext2 is simple to  recover I couldn't do it on ext3 although im sure its possible
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: ext3 are the best recommended choices for filesystem.  It's stable.  Well, ext4 are thought to be faster than ext3.
<mg_> ok i post at web site
<jasonmchristos> excuse me while I read now thanks al;;
<jasonmchristos> all
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: The benefits of having ext3 is journaled which mean you don't have to do a hard fsck when something ill occurred.
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: According to Wikipedia on ext3 --> "Its main advantage over ext2 is journaling which improves reliability and eliminates the need to check the file system after an unclean shutdown."  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3 -- Have fun. :)
<thomasan> Have anybody got xrdp(a rdp server) working on Intrepid?
<Paul_> has anyone run IE in wine?
<steven> does anybody knows what's going on with jaunty and intel
<Evil_saltine> mg_: ok.. what is the URL of the page it took you to?
<steven> jaunty+compiz+intel= fail
<Paul_> steven: Ive got something, give me a minute
<mg_> http://pastebin.com/
<raboof> i'd like to configure a vpn, but i'm not running the gnome-toolbar
<mg_> correct?
<juxta> i'm trying to setup an encrypted root, with a keyfile. when I try to boot, i get nowhere, given that the keyfile is not able to be read (it's on another volume, which isng being mounted). How can I make sure the initrd script mount the volume which contain my keyfiles? (it's a usb key)
<raboof> the docs tell me to click on the network-manager in the system tray, but it's not there - can I also start it from the commandline?
<mg_> about to cout and paste
<mg_> cut
<martingoal> i made a small script and would like it to run at startup, i've made it so its excutable. someone said put it into my home folder and it should fire up but it does not am i doing something wrong
<Piet> Paul_: http://www.ies4linux.org
<Evil_saltine> mg_: Yes, but you need the URL it takes you to after you click Send
<steven> alright paul
<mg_> http://pastebin.com/ is not correct?
<Piet> martingoal: do you want it executed while the computer starts up, when it has fully started up, or when you login?
<Paul_> steve, I don't know if this is what your looking for, but check it out:  The GM965 is blacklisted on compiz due to some people having freezes it seems, but the X3100 works without a problem! Just edit /usr/bin/compiz and comment the line where it blacklists the GM965. Begins with $T= but can't  remember the rest now.
<Evil_saltine> It is, but after you paste the output in and click Send, it will take you to another page. I need the address of that page because it contains what you pasted
<Evil_saltine> mg: ^^
<Paul_> thanks piet, but I was hoping to get the real IE7 running on jaunty
<mg_> gere
<Evil_saltine> mg_: i mean see above arrows, not happy arrows
<raboof> ah, 'nm-applet'
<martingoal> when i login is good piet. its only a simple uptime monitor :-)
<mg_> ok
<nmvictor> hi guys,is their a .DAT to .ogm  converter for ubuntu?i want to convert my .DAT files,thes seem to be twice as big as .ogm so i figure i could save some space doing the conversion
<Piet> Paul_: dunno then. but if you really want that to work, i suggest you use virtualization.
<mg_> mg@mg-desktop:~$  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<mg_> hmmm i need the ubuntu in there?
<mg_> ok
<mechdave> mg_, what are you trying to do?
<mg_> loading
<Paul_> Piet: yeah, that was what I was thinking
<Paul_> steeve: C
<Evil_saltine> mg_: I was trying to get him to paste the output of amixer
<mg_> trying to report my prob about sound
<Evil_saltine> mechdave: er
<mg_> it might be bug
<Evil_saltine> mg_: Sorry, I have to go
<mg_> no worries
<Evil_saltine> mg_: It might clear itself up if you reboot
<steven> hey paul
<steven> thanks a lot!
<mg_> mmmmm...no it wont
<mechdave> Evil_saltine, mg_ if you want to redirect std out and std err to a file do it this way: amixer &> amixer.txt
<mg_> thank you Evil no worries
<Piet> martingoal: you can invoke it somewhere within ~/.bashrc (if this is the shell you use).
<mechdave> Evil_saltine, mg_ then just paste the contents of the file
<mg_> ok
<mg_> ok
<Piet> martingoal: i'm not sure this is the conceptionally right way to do it, but it should work.
<Evil_saltine> mg_: np, sorry I couldn't help
<devinbhullar> hi
<mg_> good night evil
<devinbhullar> i have ubuntu machine with two NIC
<Paul_> Steven: I don't know if this is what you are looking for, but check it out:  The GM965 is blacklisted on compiz due to some people having freezes it seems, but the X3100 works without a problem! Just edit /usr/bin/compiz and comment the line where it blacklists the GM965. Begins with $T= but can't remember the rest now.
<devinbhullar> i want all LAN users connected to the internet to go through an external proxy server IP
<Piet> martingoal: note though that you can lock yourself out of your account this way.
<steven> alright thanks I'll look into that
<devinbhullar> without setting anything on the browser
<mechdave> devinbhullar, shouldn't be a problem, just use squid on your box
<devinbhullar> yes i tried squid but it still requires me to add my servr IP on the browser
<devinbhullar> which i dont want to do
<steven> it gives me something to work off of haha thanks a lot of paul yet again
<devinbhullar> it has to be automated
<devinbhullar> what about guidedog
<devinbhullar> or shoud i install web min and play with IP tables
<Severity1> ebox
<martingoal> ok thanks piet !!! thanks for your help, i've only had ubuntu about a week or two so i might not risk it just yet . its only a one liner script. dont want to run before i can walk
<Gamarok__> hey guys i kinda had a question how come when i install screenlets and add the togle composting screenlets and activate it i still get some effects without having to install the graphic card driver i mean can any one explain to me how it works
<martingoal> but i put what you said in text editor just incase i feel confident
<Piet> martingoal: what does it do if you don't mind telling? maybe there's a better way...
<jerknextdoor> can anyone help me with openoffice Calc?  i keep getting a password hash error.
<svensko> are there any applications BESIDES open office impress that can be used to view/make .ppt files? Thanks!
<mg_> command not found
<mg_> sigh
<elu> i cant see anything when i log into ubuntu screen resolution/refresh issue. xifix doesnt resolve it. I had to install using alternate installation and i still cant resolve this graphical issue
<elu> any ideas?
<Gamarok__> pls help me or can anyone else point me to other such apps
<martingoal> all it says piet , is watch uptime , with a couple of echos . the only command is watch uptime lol
<rAUNCH> hello, how do i configure my mouse dpi in ubuntu?
<martingoal> so its not complex as i'm a newbie *red face*
<Piet> devinbhullar: why does it have to be automated if it's a one-time change?
<Gamarok__> hey guys i kinda had a question how come when i install screenlets and add the togle composting screenlets and activate it i still get some effects without having to install the graphic card driver i mean can any one explain to me how it works
<mechdave> devinbhullar, Have a look at this --> http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/TransparentProxy.html
<Piet> martingoal: ok, and you want to see the output of this on screen or should be written to a logfile or...?
<mg_> Ok , I have no sound...I have tried comprehensive sound test with out success
<mg_> wow, you guys get innudated all day long i guess
<martingoal> on screen piet yep! so its running in terminal straight off the bat
<mg_> my soundcard is detected
<Baconizer> Greetings!
<ubuntu> hello
<mg_> i think it is something i ran in azereus
<dnyy> I tried installing the new ubuntu on a USB stick (persistent) following the guide on pendrivelinux, but it doesn't boot.  I get an error about missing module and get sent to a busybox shell.  Has anyone worked around this/know what the problem is?
<mg_> i am thinking of re-installing
<martingoal> if its too complex i will leave it as i only just started trying a script today , i just wondered if it was like windows where you could copy it to a startup type folder
<maniel> hi
<mechdave> mg_, is there any errors in /var/log/messages?
<mg_> i will try
<mg_> sudo?
<Warr> anyone else think its bull that netflix doesn support streaming to linux?
<steven> yessss
<maniel> when is rc.local executed?
<steven> i totally agree with the linux thing
<steven> netflix
<maniel> is it executed at all?
<mechdave> mg_, if you type my name first it will show red in my screen so I can see your message
<Piet> martingoal: there's no "startup folder" on linux, no.
<martingoal> i also made a mistake today by thinking home folder meant the folder named home
<martingoal> oh ok thanks Piet
<Warr> thats all I really have to say.
<Piet> martingoal: i assume you would want this command to run inside a window on your graphical desktop, right?
<mg_> mechdave sudo first?
<maniel> there is ls .config/autostart/ btw, not all dms ate respecting that
<mechdave> martingoal, you can start programs at login by adding their full path to .bash_profile in your home directory
<martingoal> you mean like a terminal window, piet? if so yep
<ccb0x45> hey
<ccb0x45> is there any tool I can run
<ccb0x45> to see if my hard drive failed?
<Gamarok__> hey guys i kinda had a question how come when i install screenlets and add the togle composting screenlets and activate it i still get some effects without having to install the graphic card driver i mean can any one explain to me how it works
<Guest97220> Here's a scenario, I'd like to see under the hood as to what happens when I switch my primary and secondary mouse buttons
<Guest97220> So that I can run these commands in CLI
<Piet> martingoal: exactly. :) i did not mean to use this term since you said you were new to linux
<mg_> mechdave command not found
<Guest97220> instead of having to go through the menu interface every time
<mechdave> mg_, should just be able to use tail like this: tail -n 100 /var/log/messages > ~/messages.txt
<Piet> martingoal: in this case, you can setup the command to be executed in gnome session manager
<ccb0x45> I think my hard drive crashed
<ccb0x45> but I am not sure
<ccb0x45> is there any sort of tool I can run from a cd
<ccb0x45> to check it out
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get nautilus tabs to switch when you ctrl+tab like in every other program known to man besides gedit?
<DarkRavin> it should be /msg <name> <message>
<mechdave> mg_, then use gedit to open messages.txt and paste it
<Guest97220> So how do I switch primary/secondary mouse buttons over the command line
<elu> i cant se ubuntu login page its just a mess or garbled colours. i presume i need to update non released drivers.
<martingoal> ok piet i will take a look! - do i have to create this file, mechdave?
<mg_> ok gedit
<Piet> martingoal: run "gnome-session-properties" from within a terminal window to configure the gnome session manager and the commands it will execute on startup
<Guest97220> ccb0x45:unmount your drive, and run fsck
<martingoal> ok piet, i will give that a whirl now!
<mg_> mechdave yikes gottit
<ccb0x45> Guest, what specifically should I run
<ccb0x45> with fsck
<ccb0x45> I have that on a recovery cd
<mechdave> martingoal, no, it should already be there, try opening it with text editor (be careful, anything you add to the file will get executed on login, you can bork your login if not careful)
<mg_> mechdave its a whole new window
<mechdave> mg_, you opened it with gedit?
<mg_> mechdave you want it all?
<mg_> yes
<mg_> mechdave yes
<yaycougars> you need to unmount your drive first
<yaycougars> then you need to run fsck
<ccb0x45> does fcits un mounted
<ccb0x45> unmounted
<ccb0x45> cause its from a cd
<yaycougars> on the logical representation of your drive
<martingoal> done piet, thank you, i will log off in a few then give it a try out!
<ccb0x45> so like /dev/sda1
<martingoal> ok mechdave will just have a looksie
<ccb0x45> but can fcsk fix it
<martingoal> i will not touch it today but writing what you said in pad too
<Piet> martingoal: good luck
<ccb0x45> or just tell me if there is a problem
<mechdave> mg_, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste it
<yaycougars> sounds like that's your drive, is it a SATA drive
<Flynsarmy> Anyone? A way to make ctrl+tab switch tabs in nautilus?
<ShadowSniper> hey, i got a quick sound question, can some1 give me a hand?
<yaycougars> sda1 will be the first partition
<mg_> mechdave ok
<ccb0x45> yea its a sata drive
<yaycougars> on that drive, you want to run it on the entire drive
<yaycougars> not just that partition
<ccb0x45> so what would it probably be
<ccb0x45> /dev/sda?
<ccb0x45> or ada?
<ccb0x45> ata I mean
<yaycougars> /dev/sda
<martingoal> ok brb going to test then i will be back!
<ccb0x45> k
<ccb0x45> can fcsk fix anything
<ccb0x45> or just tell me if its fucked up
<yaycougars> you can read all about it by doing a man on fsck
<yaycougars> man fsck
<ccb0x45> ok
<yaycougars> it will attempt to fix your drive
<mechdave> !language > ccb0x45
<ubottu> ccb0x45, please see my private message
<ShadowSniper> can someone please help with a sound problem?
<yaycougars> but it's not guaranteed, and keep in mind
<ccb0x45> oops
<ccb0x45> sorry bout the language
<yaycougars> if you really value your data, you should probably clone your drive first
<ccb0x45> let me give fcsk a try
<ccb0x45> Iwell
<ccb0x45> well
<ccb0x45> if the hd crashed
<FloodBot2> ccb0x45: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ccb0x45> I think the data is lost
<yaycougars> onto another drive and try to recover your data from the cloned drive, as fsck but be destructive
<yaycougars> it's like an operation pretty much, it's got its risks
<yaycougars> see what  i mean
<mechdave> ccb0x45, no worries, just something to keep in mind... This is a family room :)
<ccb0x45> ill risk it, I dont have a big enough drive to clone it
<Piet> ShadowSniper: not unless you tell us what the problem is. don't ask to ask. ;-)
<yaycougars> ok, so first unmount it
<ccb0x45> lets see what happens
<ccb0x45> when I fcsk it
<yaycougars> don't run fsck against a mounted disk
<yaycougars> umount it first
<ccb0x45> its not mounted
<ShadowSniper> Piet, alright, well i've got 6 output jacks on my mb but the one that is set for output is dead and i was tryen to figure out how to set another one of the ports as a line out
<ccb0x45> ubuntu wont load
<ccb0x45> I have to do it from a cd
<yaycougars> are you sure
<mechdave> yaycougars, does fsck complain if it is mounted and exit?
<mg_> mechdave crap i lost it
<Flynsarmy> Anyone? A way to make ctrl+tab switch tabs in nautilus?
<yaycougars> run sudo fdisk -l to be sure
<mg_> hold on
<ccb0x45> well if I am booting from a linux system restore disk, I doubt its mounted
<ccb0x45> let me try
<yaycougars> ok, so it's probably not mounted
<Piet> ShadowSniper: huh, i guess you'd have to solder a little on your motherboard then
<yaycougars> but always verify
<oyayitsminh> I LOVE YOU :)
<steven> oh hey
<oyayitsminh> oops
<oyayitsminh> -_-
<mechdave> ccb0x45, the live disk won't mount the hard disks automatically
<ccb0x45> yea
<ccb0x45> its not actually the live disk, its another linux system restore
<Piet> ShadowSniper: oh 6 _output_ jacks. i see, that's a lot, must be a very special board
<senPai> hi
<asfjio> hello, i'm isung firefox 2.x and now i want to update to 3.x. i've read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion#Manual%20Install but there is no word about uninstalling the previous version. can someone help?
<ShadowSniper> Piet, their able to be changed, the driver software in windows lets me pick, and i imagine i just need to play with the modprobe info
<indus> hi
<ccb0x45> ok
<mechdave> asfjio, you should just be able to upgrade without uninstall
<sexcopter> hi, i want to mount an nfs share (via command line is fine) and set myself (james) as owner of the whole share. What are the options for doing this?
<asfjio> mechdave: how?
<ShadowSniper> Piet, not really, their just standard 3.5 mm jacks
<mechdave> indus, Welcome
<ccb0x45> it said: superblock invalid, trying backup blocks, bad magic number in super block while trying to open /dev/sda
<indus> asfjio: just delete the firefox folder where you installed it,if you have installed manually
<ShadowSniper> Piet, most mbs come with 6-8 these days
<indus> mechdave: hi good to see you
<yaycougars> ok, run fsck against the first partition, instead of the whole drive
<khermans> asfjio, dpkg -l | grep -i firefox
<yaycougars> sda1
<mg_> mechdave......can you just reccomend a place to reinstall?
<yaycougars> not sda
<Piet> ShadowSniper: hmm, if anyone knows how to achieve that on linux then it's the alsa developers, i'd think: http://www.alsa-project.org/
<mechdave> asfjio, All I have done before is sudo apt-get install firefox
<mg_> mechdave its too much now
<ccb0x45> sda1 worked
<mechdave> mg_, what do you mean re install
<ccb0x45> says recovering journal
<mg_> mechdave i mean everything
<mg_> Ubuntu
<asfjio> khermans: this shows me 6 rows is that normal?
<ShadowSniper> Piet, would i need to do anything with pulse audio?
<Piet> ShadowSniper: yes, 6 to 8 jacks, but not 6-8 _output_ jacks
<mechdave> Lol, my pc speaker is beeping every time I hit a key :/
<khermans> asfjio, yes now just locate which packages are related to firefox 2 and remove them
<ccb0x45> yaycougars, is this something I should just leave over night
<ccb0x45> like it will take a while?
<asfjio> khermans: remove you mean just delete?
<khermans> asfjio, dpkg manages packages for you -- removal is done by dpkg
<Piet> ShadowSniper: maybe, but only after you set it up on alsa
<khermans> asfjio, just ask it to do what you want
<senPai> just remove on synaptic
<ShadowSniper> Piet, alright
<yaycougars> shouldn't take very long
<mechdave> mg_, you can just back up all your home directory and reboot into a live disk and reinstall that way
<yaycougars> how big is the disk
<ccb0x45> its a 500gig drive
<yaycougars> wow that's a lot of porn
<ccb0x45> haha
<Piet> ShadowSniper: pulseaudio is 'just' a sounds server, it does mixnmojo, but the software that directly interacts with your hardware is alsa
<mg_> mechdave command?
<indus> yeah hehe'
<ccb0x45> it was my mythtv box
<ccb0x45> 98% full
<mechdave> funnily enough it only beeps in xchat
<yaycougars> you can check what it's doing
<yaycougars> under the hood
<ShadowSniper> Piet, alright, thats what i thought but i wasnt sure
<yaycougars> I think /var/log/syslog or dmesg but log what fsck is doing
<yaycougars> honestly I'm not sure where you'd find logging data for fsck, anyone? anyone? bueller?
<ccb0x45> ill just let it go over night
<ccb0x45> nm
<ccb0x45> just finished
<mg_> mechdave i have been of this sound thing foir over a month
<yaycougars> any output?
<asfjio> khermans: 4 of this 6 rows are version 2.x am i supposed to remove all of them? and another what is this ubufox and do i need it?
<mg_> mechdave way too long
<ccb0x45> attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to re-open /dev/sda1
<mechdave> mg_, copy all your home directory to a usb stick like this:  cp -rv $HOME/ /media/usb-stick
<ccb0x45> io manager magic bad!
<Seven-7> Is there a way to view my COPY/PASTE history?
<yaycougars> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/where-the-fsck-cumulative-logs-lie-666914/
<yaycougars> there we go
<mg_> mechdave ok
<ccb0x45> guessing
<ccb0x45> thats probably a bad sign
<mechdave> mg_, what sound card do you have?
<mg_> nvidia
<yaycougars> One place you should look for further information is in the lost+found directory on the partition which you ran fsck against. fsck places orphan files and directories in lost+found.
<Piet> yaycougars: /var/log/fsck.log surprisingly ;-)
<mg_> mechdave nvidia3
<mechdave> mg_, model?
<yaycougars> Cool, you see anything useful in there?
<Jinxed553> which packages do I need to install the g++ compiler so I can run c++ programs I can't even get hello world to run right now
<ccb0x45> yaycougars, does that message mean my drive is just screwed?
<mg_> mechdave yeah not sure about that
<yaycougars> what message
<mg_> mechdave which is prob
<mechdave> mg_, isn't that a video card?
<maniel> how to make sure rc.local is launched at startup?
<khermans> asfjio, ubufox is an ubuntu addon for firefox
<ccb0x45> fsck.ext3: attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to re-open /dev/sda1, io manager magic bad!
<khermans> asfjio, helps you click on apt:// links
<mg_> mechdave  it might be tied to videio
<Piet> mechdave: that should be 'cp -pr foo bar'
<mg_> nvidia iws sound
<mg_> mechdave nvidia is sound?
<indus> i didnt know nvidia makes sound cards
<mechdave> mg_, Piet just corrected me... that should be 'cp -pr foo bar'
<indus> indus: i guess nforce?
<yaycougars> do you see any I/O errors in the logs?
<mg_> mechdave :)
<mechdave> mg_, can you paste the output from lspci?
<ccb0x45> I dont know if it wrote any logs
<mg_> mechdave yeah i will try
<ccb0x45> I am on a cd
<asfjio> khermans: thank you
<ccb0x45> it cant write to it
<ccb0x45> ah
<khermans> asfjio, np
<ccb0x45> I just spit out dmesg
<ccb0x45> tons of IO errors
<mechdave> mg_, right back... minus beeps :)
<yaycougars> I think you'll need to try to rescue that disk
<yaycougars> it sounds like you have a disk with hardware issues
<khermans> asfjio, dpkg -l | grep -i firefox | grep '2.' | while read line; do sudo aptitude remove $(echo "$line" | awk '{print $2}'); done
<yaycougars> you can use dd_rescue
<yaycougars> that will try to copy what it can to another disk and give up on bad bits
<ccb0x45> damn
<ccb0x45> well that sucks
<yaycougars> you can try running e2fsck
<yaycougars> but that's almost the same as fsck really
<|ntegra|1> how do I "cp rec000012.bz2-rec000092.bz2 /new_dir/" ?
 * mechdave thinks khermans is a shell wizard :)
<yaycougars> it might actually drop some files in lost+found but, yeah not too hopeful
<brianski> is there a way to disable that "60 seconds until restart" prompt in jaunty?
<ccb0x45> no
<Piet> ccb0x45: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490683
<ccb0x45> fcsck e2fsck
<mg_> mechdave it says no such directory
<ccb0x45> both wont work anymore
<yaycougars> http://osdir.com/ml/file-systems.ext3.user/2002-09/msg00158.html
<mechdave> just type lspci into terminal
<mg_> mechdave sorry i am retarded
<mechdave> mg_, you are new to this... steep learning curve
<mg_> yes
<mechdave> mg_, I was there once too :)
<Jinxed553> !g++
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jinxed553> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<yaycougars> sorry ccb hope you get some of your data back
<mg_> mechdave is sudo wrong command?
<Piet> |ntegra|1: cp rec0000{12..92}.bz2 /new_dir/
<mg_> mechdave......~$ cp -pr foo bar
<|ntegra|1> Piet: thanx
<mechdave> mg_, no sudo is a command to give you root privileges to change some files, in this case you do not need it
<mg_> mechdave with sudo in front]
<divxclub> hi guys !!!! In 8.10 I just love when there is new updates available I have this caution appear from task bar, same thing if I am connecting to Internet from task bar there is this thing appear and tells me. Now in 9.04 I don't see no announcements like that. Can I turn them on ? Thank you !
<khermans> anyone got any really tough questions?  :-)
<mechdave> mg_, Aha, hang on... where is your usb stick mounted?
<mg_> mechdave so just it all its own
<yaycougars> khermans I have one
<mg_> mechdave USB stick mounted in my CPU i guess
<khermans> yaycougars, shoot
<Jinxed553> Could someone please help me figure out why I can't compile anything within ubuntu
<mechdave> mg_, an easier way is to open up home directory from the places menu and double click the usb stick icon on the desktop
<mg_> mechdave OK
<mechdave> mg_, that will open up two windows
<yaycougars> Where are menu action items logged? ie let's say I do a System -> Preferences -> Mouse -> Mouse Orientation=left-handed
<mechdave> mg_, then in the home directory window click on view and then check show all files box
<ccb0x45> yep
<yaycougars> I want to know exactly how this happened under the hood so I can do this on the command line
<ccb0x45> my hard drive is pretty screwed
<mg_> mechdave oh did IO  mention that i have Kubuntu since an hour agou :)
<khermans> yaycougars, .gconf
<asfjio> khermans: is it bad to use this way to install firefox https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion#Manual%20Install ?
<Piet> Jinxed553: which error message do you run into while trying to compile?
<khermans> asfjio, you should always try to leverage repositories of software so you get automatic updates
<mechdave> mg_, One hour eh? that is what you are running now?
<mg_> mechdave which is nice bur=t i am learning
<khermans> asfjio, dont do manual installs
<maniel> hi, how to make rc.local run at startup?
<mg_> mechdave kubuntu
<mg_> mrchdave lol
<khermans> maniel, it runs automatically alreayd
<mg_> oh boy
<mechdave> mg_, ok it is a little different to how I told you, but we need to see the hidden files in your home directory
<mg_> mechdave ok
<acuster> hello everyone, how can we tell apt that we do not wish to install a particular package during future upgrades?
<divxclub> anyone ?
<mg_> is that me?
<mechdave> mg_, I have to go soon, hot date tonight :)
<acuster> or more accurately, what program's man page do I need to read?
<mg_> mechdave good luck
<DJones> !pinning | acuster This might be what you're looking for
<ubottu> acuster This might be what you're looking for: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<khermans> acuster, apt-pinning
<acuster> thank you
<yaycougars> khermans:thanks
<yaycougars> I see this <entry name="left_handed" mtime="1242372529" type="bool" value="true"/>
<asfjio> khermans: the problem is that i'm using old version of ubuntu and i can't update. so is this my only way to have firefox updated?
<mechdave> mg_, so do you have those 2 windows open?
<khermans> mechdave, check out PlentyOfFish.com
<mg_> mechdave no worries i van go a day or two more
<yaycougars> I can change this to right_handed, but in one command, I suppose I'll have to use sed or something, and I don't know sed really well
<mg_> mechdave not yet
<maniel> khermans: i have no "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" message in console when i press ctrl+alt+f8 and also program i want to launch from there isn't present on ps fax output
<mg_> mechdave i will
<yaycougars> can you figure out a one-line or a shell script that would swap left to right hands?
<mechdave> khermans, Thanks... like the site says Plenty of fish :)
<yaycougars> ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse
<yaycougars> that's the finle
<yaycougars> file rather
<khermans> asfjio, probably so -- why cant you upgrade ubuntu?
<ottoshmidt> Openoffice.org Database won't start after update to 3.1.0 on Jackalope
<Piet> acuster: also look into man (8) aptitude, "forbid-version"
<mechdave> mg_, I have about half hour left to spend here
<khermans> maniel, does rc.local work if you execute it manually?
<maniel> khermans: manual execution works;-)
<mg_> mechdave sorry i cant find palces
<divxclub> hi guys !!!! In 8.10 I just love when there is new updates available I have this caution appear from task bar, same thing if I am connecting to Internet from task bar there is this thing appear and tells me. Now in 9.04 I don't see no announcements like that. Can I turn them on ? Thank you !
<mg_> geez
<mg_> i cant find places
<khermans> yaycougars, sed "s/left_handed/right_handed/g" ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse
<mg_> mechdave applications?
<khermans> yaycougars, if the results looks good, pass the -i option alos to sed and it will make the change
<khermans> maniel, you might have to do some upstart troubleshooting then
<ghindo> divxclub: From 9.04 onwards, the notification system has changed.  Everything is handled under the notify-osd spec
<asfjio> khermans: it is too complicated, but it is some company politic that use a kind of modificated ubuntu image and it is updated only when they choose to update. if i try to update i take a risk to broke my login system (kerberos or some kind of this). i'm not prety sure about it.
<ghindo> !notify-osd | divxclub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notify-osd
<yareckon> dude, what the hell is this mysql-server 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.1
<asfjio> khermans: thank you again
<acuster> Piet, thanks also
<yareckon> since when are we naming packages like that...
<yareckon> and it fails to upgrade btw
<khermans> asfjio, a nice trick is to attempt adding the latest repository for januty, aptitude update, install firefox, then set mback your repos
<mechdave> Anyone familiar with kde, mg_ needs a little help with backing up his home directory... I only know Gnome :(
<Jinxed553> Could someone please help me figure out why I can't compile anything within ubuntu
<khermans> asfjio, i dont know what version of ubuntu you are currently on, but if it tries to upgrade lots of other packages in addition to firefox, dont do it
<mechdave> Jinxed553, you need to install build-essential
<mg_> mechdave no worries go do what you need maybe we talk again
<yareckon> Jinxed553, do you have all of the
<yareckon> what he said
<Jinxed553> mechdave: I have that installed
<Jinxed553> acording to synaptic
<mechdave> mg_, sorry mate, I don't know enough about kde :(
<mg_> mechdave thank you for helping
<mechdave> Jinxed553, what are you trying to compile?
<v4us> Hi. I have a problem with laptop_mode. It doesn't rerun after sleep and prolly in boot state. I changesd /etc/default/acpi-support but it doens't helps. It seems like i should change acpid settings, but i cannot find it
<Piet> Jinxed553: i tried, you diod not respond
<maniel> khermans: is there any possibility that rc.local gets executed before all modules i've placed in /etc/modules load?
<Jinxed553> Piet: I'm sorry i keep going back and forth trying things but nothing was working
<khermans> maniel, its possible
<asfjio> khermans: i'd better stay when nothing is broker, because i don't want to have problems with the administrators.
<khermans> maniel, upstart is not linear
<Piet> <Piet> Jinxed553: which error message do you run into while trying to compile?
<khermans> asfjio, why not?  :-)  dont you enjoy a good challenge?  ;-P
<Piet> Jinxed553: also: how (exact command line) and what are you trying to compile?
<Jinxed553> http://mibbit.com/pb/H8SFMu
<maniel> what i'm trying to launch in rc.local is xboxdrv an userspace driver for  xbox[360] controllers that needs uinput module
<khermans> asfjio, you think the sysadmins are god?
<Jinxed553> g++ helloworld.cpp
<Piet> Jinxed553: so you are about to learn c++?
<Jinxed553> Piet: well I know some c++ but I just copied/pasted a  helloworld file from online to make sure I wasn't doing it wrong
<asfjio> khermans: the fact that i'm using outdated ubuntu prove that they are NOT god.
<duh_> can any1 plz help me with CS 1.6 . seems like it can't find network...can't connect to any server at all =\ . Ubuntu 9.04, wine 1.1.20
<|ntegra|1> Piet: how could I use a wildcard in there too (cp rec000012 rec000022 - rec000202 rec000212 /new_dir/)
<mg_> alsa is my problem
<Piet> Jinxed553: have you already done this? sudo aptitude install build-essential
<v4us> mg_, have you tried to rebuid it?
<Piet> Jinxed553: aside from this, i don't think this channel is the #1 location for getting support in improving your programming skills. better ask in #cpp
<khermans> asfjio, yeah, so screw them ;-P  they try to take away your freedom
<khermans> asfjio, dont put up with that crap
<mg_> at one time i was running ubuntu.but know i have kubuntu
<Jinxed553> Piet: I checked in the package manager and it says build-essential is installed
<mg_> which is njice dont get me wrong
<v4us> mg_:try this script  http://aldeby.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/alsa_setup it helped me
<khermans> Jinxed553, /join ##c++
<mg_> v4us ok i will
<Jinxed553> khermans: it is not a c++ syntax question it is how to get the compiler in ubuntu
<khermans> Jinxed553, g++
<Jinxed553> and I am in c++ and no one has responded
<khermans> Jinxed553, what is your error?
<Jinxed553> I am just trying to get the g++ compiler installed (I am only testing with a hello world file_
<Jinxed553> khermans: http://mibbit.com/pb/H8SFMu
<Piet> |ntegra|1: cp rec000012 rec0000{22..99} rec000{100..202} rec000212 /new_dir/
<mg_> wow
<|ntegra|1> that looks mighty interesting
<v4us> Hm,,, Guys do you have any ideas about laptop_mode autorun?
<Jinxed553> http://mibbit.com/pb/THJct0 (the helloworld file)
<khermans> Jinxed553, sudo aptitude install g++
<asfjio> khermans: :)
<Jinxed553> khermans: did that
<Jinxed553> still doesn't work
<maxagaz> how to add user foo to the group vboxusers ?
<Chr|s> how do I edit the kernel through menuconfig?
<khermans> maxagaz, edit /etc/group
<mg_> it says for ubuntu can i do this with kubuntu?
<Piet> maxagaz: sudo adduser foo vboxusers
<mg_> meh. i go for it
<khermans> Jinxed553, you need the -dev packages
<khermans> Jinxed553, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=iostream.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<mg_> btw you guys know all the code...impressive
<khermans> Jinxed553, sudo aptitude install libstdc++6-4.2-dev
<khermans> Jinxed553, depends on your version of g++ though
<Jinxed553> khermans: so I shouldn't do that sudo libst... comand yet
<|ntegra|1> Piet: hang on,, I didn't explain myself proper,, the files are rec0000*2, rec0001*2, rec0002(0&1)2
<khermans> Jinxed553, no
<|ntegra|1> just the 21 of them, then I've got 116 of them in total to cp and cat and tar
<roadi> well i need some helpe.... i used the 4th cd/dvd for the ubuntu image and always get an error in the beginning of the installation that a .deb files is corrupt - but the md5 sum is okay. ... any hints? btw the hardware is new.
<khermans> Jinxed553, yo ucan try it
<Piet> |ntegra|1: cp rec0000*2 rec0001*2 rec0002{0,1}2 /new_dir/
<mg_>  apt-get -y install build-essential ncurses-dev gettext
<mg_> bash: udo: command not found
<Piet> |ntegra|1: watch out, * matches multiple characters, too
<v4us> ?
<Jinxed553> khermans: Piet Here is what packages I have installed: http://www.picturepush.com/public/1727195
<mg_> v4us i am just going to reinstall
<ocs>  hi. I have an external usb HD, formatted to ext3. When plugged, the OS sees it. but I can't copy or create files into it. What can I do ?
<Jinxed553> khermans: Can you tell which version of the dev I need from that?
<v4us> mg_ i wish you good luck!
<Piet> |ntegra|1: cp rec000{0..1}{0..9}2 rec0002{0,1}2 /new_dir/
<JOKER1> http://testurl.com/foo.html
<khermans> Jinxed553, paste at ubuntu please
<mg_> 4vus where can i do that since i have no cd-rom?
<Piet> |ntegra|1: i think that's what you really want
<v4us> I have a problem with laptop_mode. It doesn't rerun after sleep and prolly in boot state. I changesd /etc/default/acpi-support but it doens't helps. It seems like i should change acpid settings, but i cannot find it Any idea?
<BePhantom> hi guys, i need help. I created a file but it has only root access, how can i change its permission so im able to modify it?
<Jinxed553> khermans: what is the image pastebin for ubuntu?
<Piet> |ntegra|1: you can test by replacing "cp" by "echo"
<SydneyGuy> Hello guys
<khermans> Jinxed553, you dont need an image, just use command line
<Jinxed553> Idk how to check which packages I have for g++ on command line khermans
<|ntegra|1> Piet: that's beautiful, thanx, I'll go and mull over that syntax awhile (it worked perfectly)
<khermans> v4us, check out /etc/acpi.d folder
<BePhantom> how can i remove root permission to a file?
<khermans> Jinxed553, just install the one i told you then try to rebuild your helloworld
<Piet> |ntegra|1: it's the same as this: cp rec0000{0..9}2 rec0001{0..9}2 rec0002{0,1}2 /new_dir/
<SydneyGuy> I've just started using GPG .. on Ubuntu 9.04 .. Using GNU Privacy Assistant .. it says Owner Trust Ultimate .. Key Validity Fully Valid .. but using GnuPG on my Mac OS X .. Validity is unknown .. can anyone help me here please
<khermans> BePhantom, chmod u-rwx
<swiftarrow> I'm reading the page on CTAN, and it says that an image, marginpar, etc was lost.  But I get the following: http://pastebin.tlhiv.org/lqQx21LX
<Jinxed553> khermans: will that interfere with the 6-4.3-dev package I have installed
<swiftarrow> I'm reading the page on CTAN, and it says that an image, marginpar, etc was lost.  But I get the following: http://pastebin.tlhiv.org/lqQx21LX
<mg_> v4us sorry dude, i am trying...i love ubuntu
<swiftarrow> Have I really lost text?
<mg_> SCREW WINDOWS
<Buiss> I am able to use IRC, i am able to browsw www.ubuntu.com
<khermans> SydneyGuy, do you have the key published and imported ?
<Buiss> But no other sites are shown
<Buiss> even google. I just installed sea monkey
<nathan> is it possible to install ubuntu 9.04 from the normal install dvd without installing xorg?  i just want a base install.
<FloodBot2> Buiss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swiftarrow> mg_, Microsoft already did
<Buiss> synaptic can download it.What could be the problem?
<mg_> lol
<SydneyGuy> My key is : DCC6CDA4
<v4us> khermans there is no this foolder, but acpid runs
<BePhantom> khermans, ok, done. Do i need to reboot?
<khermans> nathan-_, prolly
<SydneyGuy> khermans : yes
<joeDeuce> .
<khermans> SydneyGuy, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gnupg-user.xml
<khermans> v4us, sorry /etc/acpi/*
<khermans> BePhantom, no
<khermans> BePhantom, never reboot unless kernel !
<SydneyGuy> By the way .. I made the ID on Ubuntu . and I exported both the private and public keys to a TrueCrypt USB .. and then Imported them to my Mac OS X
<Guest5271> khermans: do you know how i can go about doing it?
<BePhantom> khermans, then it didnt work
<khermans> Guest5271, doing what?
<khermans> BePhantom, it still didnt find iostream.h or you get cout/endl errors?
<wormse> is it possible to install ubuntu with the normal install dvd but without installing any of the xorg stuff?  i just want a very minimal install.
<BePhantom> khermans, no error in the terminal
<SydneyGuy> I've just started using GPG .. on Ubuntu 9.04 .. Using GNU Privacy Assistant .. it says Owner Trust Ultimate .. Key Validity Fully Valid .. but using GnuPG on my Mac OS X .. Validity is unknown .. can anyone help me here please
<SydneyGuy> My key is : DCC6CDA4
<SydneyGuy> By the way .. I made the ID on Ubuntu . and I exported both the private and public keys to a TrueCrypt USB .. and then Imported them to my Mac OS X
<Piet> wormse: that'S what the alternate cd is for
<wormse> i've tried the alternate cd, actually a few times, but every time it gives me errors saying it cant find files and such
<Piet> !repeat > SydneyGuy
<ubottu> SydneyGuy, please see my private message
<khermans> wormse, at the first boot, go into the options -- might be F2
<Piet> wormse: while installing or after the installation is complete?
<khermans> BePhantom, doesnt that mean it worked?  ;-)
<Buiss> I am able to use IRC, i am able to browsw www.ubuntu.com But no other sites are shown even google. I just installed sea monkey synaptic can download it.What could be the problem?
<wormse> while it is installing.  i get to the part where it is extracting files and such, then it starts pumping out all kinds of errors
<mg_> OK then where can i get a new ubuntu?
<mg_> sourceforge?
<khermans> Buiss, you could try running wireshark to find out whats going wrong
<Piet> wormse: do as khermans says
<wormse> F4 is modes, i get normal, safe graphics mode, use driver update disc and OEM install.
<Buiss> khermans: A little more detail..please
<mg_> I  loaned out my cdrom and never got it back
<khermans> wormse, you *might* be able to do it in OEM mode
<khermans> wormse, i have never used the install DVD though
<khermans> Buiss, sudo aptitude install wireshark; sudo wireshark
<mg_> sourceforge?
<Piet> mg_: download or order a new one
<Buiss> khermans: yES I HAVE DONE THAT.. GOING ON
<Piet> mg_: www.ubuntu.com
<mg_> piet download from where?
<mg_> thank you
<Piet> mg_: see also the channel topic
<mg_> piet ok i will
<mg_> piet thanks bye
<Buiss> Where i can get the man pages for kmap, kmalloc etc?
<wormse> thanks for the help.  i'll just try to download the iso again, and burn it again.  everything i've searched for says it cant be done
<Buiss> Specifically the kernel lib functions.. manpages-dev is missing all those
<KingKimi> increase the capactiy of history command ?
<joeDeuce> dsfgdfg
<khermans> Buiss, run wireshark and monitor your connections to the net from seamonkey
<Piet> wormse: chances are your alternate cd is borken, so that can be a good choice
<khermans> Buiss, sudo aptitude install manpages-dev
<Buiss> khermans: yes. it just finished download
<wormse> ya. i've tried to get it a few times.  from torrents all the times.  so i'll try from a mirror now instead.  hopefully that goes better
<Buiss> khermans: man pages-dev don't have kernel functions like kmap
<khermans> wormse, there is always a way -- but it might be a huge hack
<khermans> wormse, install dvd is good if you have no connection to net, but it gets outdated quite easily
<maxagaz> how to import mpg video on ubuntu hardy with kino, it doesn't work, i think i need a package
<Buiss> khermans: How to do it in wirwshark? i mean where to start?
<Buiss> maxagaz: you should install ffmpeg
<Lint01> khermans, Ubuntu is always outdated, there's no backports :(
<Piet> KingKimi: echo "export HISTSIZE theamountyouwant >> ~/.bashrc"
<khermans> Lint01, yeah there are backports
<Piet> KingKimi: change "theamount youwant" into a number
<khermans> Lint01, check out the jaunty-backports repository ;)
<khermans> Buiss, you need to read the docs on wireshark
<Piet> KingKimi: this only applies next time you login
<KingKimi> piet that outputs export HISTSIZE 10000 >> ~/.bashrc
<Jinxed553> khermans: I installed the dev package still no luck
<Piet> KingKimi: ah sorry, getting tired here. try this: echo "export HISTSIZE 10000" >> ~/.bashrc
<khermans> Jinxed553, what is the error now?
<Jinxed553> same
<subsume> sudo crontab -e <-- command not found?
<vothanhtien84> vothanhtien84
<subsume> why is there no crontab on my fresh ubu install?
<Jinxed553> khermans: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172857/
<Piet> subsume: desktop or alternate install?
<subsume> Piet: server
<Jinxed553> Do I need the g++-4.3multilib package?
<|ntegra|1> how can I "cat rec* NewFile"?
<Buiss> khermans: Can u tell me where i should start? It goes to internet for documentation.. unfortunately
<Piet> subsume: hmm, weird. i would have expected it to be installed there. what does "dpkg -l cron|grep cron" give you?
<subsume> "E: Couldn't find package crontab"  <-- can someone please direct me back to Sanity Land? What the heck is up?
<khermans> Jinxed553, see it found iostream.h now :-)
<khermans> Jinxed553, you need to set the right namespace
<|ntegra|1> oh, I got it
<subsume> Piet: no package found
<khermans> Jinxed553, add "using namespace std;" to your helloworld.cpp
<KingKimi> Piet, thnx
<subsume> Piet: wow. that was simple i guess
<subsume> thanks........ i am in shock but thanks.......
<khermans> Jinxed553, see the C++ example here -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hello_world_program
<khermans> Jinxed553, you can also just add std::cout instead
<khermans> Jinxed553, or std::endl
<Piet> subsume: fixed already?
<subsume> Piet: apt-get install cron
<Piet> subsume: yup :)
<Jinxed553> khermans: works now.. thanks
<subsume> serious shocker
<khermans> Jinxed553, ;-)
<Leone> join/  #ubuntu.it
<Piet> subsume: weird for a server installation, but maybe ubuntu has another way for it, i'm a debian user mostly.
<Leone> join/ #ubuntu.it
<khermans> buiss, man wireshark
<lesshaste> I just installed adobe-flashplugin
<lesshaste> on hardy but it doesn't show up in firefox
<subsume> Piet: same. =)
<lesshaste> is there something else I need to do to get it to work?
<Piet> Leone: try this: /join #ubuntu.it
<khermans> subsume, crontab -e is for normal users, not root, right?
<Gamarok__> can anybdy direct me to some place where i can learn a littel more about the terminal command
<subsume> khermans: not really relevant but in a sense, yes i guess....
<Piet> lesshaste: have you restarted firefox?
<lesshaste> Piet: yes
<subsume> Gamarok__: which terminal command?
<Gnea> khermans: crontab -e  assumes to edit whoever the current user's crontab that's calling the command
<khermans> subsume, i think it is relevant since you used sudo :-)
<subsume> khermans: not relevant to the problem as the command was simply not found
<khermans> ah
<khermans> subsume, i have crontab on my ubuntu servers
<khermans> subsume, dont know why u dont have it
<subsume> yeah, i dunno why either. I have Linode so maybe they had a weird install
<Gamarok__> in general you know . i am pretty new to linux
<khermans> subsume, yeah dude thats a custom install
<Piet> lesshaste: see if it shows up in extra -> plugins
<subsume> Gamarok__: no dice. hunt the commands down one by one. =)
<lesshaste> Piet: how do I find "extras"?
<Piet> lesshaste: it should be a main menu
<Piet> lesshaste: alternatively enter this in location bar: about:plugins
<Piet> Gamarok__: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/basic-commands/C/
<MaxTesla> Hello I need help with my graphic drivers, when ever I install them and reboot i get a black screen I currently have Ubuntu 9.04 installing Ubuntu 8.04 also gives a black screen on instalation so I cant even install that
<lesshaste> Piet: flash is not there
<Piet> Gamarok__: that's just the primer, after that it's hunting down the man pages
<lesshaste> Piet: it worked ok with flashplugin-nonfree  .. it's adobe-flashplugin that it can't find
<openJSB> hi guys
<openJSB> =)
<MaxTesla> Hello I need help with my graphic drivers, when ever I install them and reboot i get a black screen I currently have Ubuntu 9.04 installing Ubuntu 8.04 also gives a black screen on installation so I cant even install that
<Piet> lesshaste: so why don't you use flashplugin-nonfree?
<lesshaste> Piet: it was version 9 and wasn't supporting some websites
<lesshaste> Piet:  the adobe one is version 10
<lesshaste> Piet: how do I list which files the package installed? So I can see what is going on
<karen> im trying to upload a vidio on to one of my sites and it keeps saying page is interupted and reset ,why does this keep happening
<Piet> lesshaste: install adobe-flashplugin again, this time on a terminal window, and see if something goes wrong.
<lesshaste> Piet: done, no error
<Piet> lesshaste: do this: aptitude update && aptitude purge adobe-flashplugin && aptitude install adobe-flashplugin
<Blizzerand> Hello there I use Ubuntu and I already have kde on my system .But I would like to reinstall kde desktop environment for some personal reasons !Help please
<MaxTesla> Hello I need help with my graphic drivers, when ever I install them and reboot i get a black screen I currently have Ubuntu 9.04 installing Ubuntu 8.04 also gives a black screen on installation so I cant even install that
<Piet> Blizzerand: start synaptic, look for the kde package, right click the selection box and select "reinstall"
<khermans> lesshaste, adobe-flashplugin is better -- but comes from the partner repository
<lesshaste> khermans: how do I list the files it installs?
<lesshaste> Piet: done.. no difference
<Piet> Blizzerand: actually, this only works if you sill have synaptic installed
<Piet> lesshaste: dpkg -L adobe-flashplugin
<AlexTM> Hello!
<AlexTM> I may have done something rather stupid, I dunno. Thought before I do anything else I better ask. I'm new to ubuntu, I installed it last week, and several days I couldn't use it because of hardware problems. So, complete Newbie to anything Linux. (No to computers itself.)
<AlexTM> One of my old hard disks with W2K on them, which I wanted to keep and try to run in a Virtual Box, lost its partition table. I used testdisk to recover the data. Unfortunately, I coped all files into my home directory, which of course is a tad inconvenient. I couldn't move them, either, because they were owned by root. Great.
<AlexTM> So what I did was to chown all files in my root directory from owner "root" to owner "me". I throught too late about the fact that on a unix system, there might be drawbacks to this. Are there? Did I condemn my system to a slow and painfull death? Or does it not matter much?
<FloodBot2> AlexTM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlexTM> Ops ...
<Blizzerand> Piet :Can't I just use the terminal
<MaxTesla> Hello I need help with my graphic drivers, when ever I install them and reboot i get a black screen I currently have Ubuntu 9.04 installing Ubuntu 8.04 also gives a black screen on installation so I cant even install that
<lesshaste> Piet: http://pastebin.ca/1423498  maybe it just needs a symlink?
<linduxed> i subscribed to a bugmail on launchpad, but now i dont want to get the mail anymore
<Piet> Blizzerand: sure you can. just to understand correctly, you want to reinstall all kde packages since you think something is wrong with them?
<linduxed> but launchpad is a mess to find subscriptions in
<AlexTM> Could you read what I wrote or was that eaten before it went out to you?
<linduxed> totally cant find it
<khermans> AlexTM, would sudo aptitude reinstall ~i work ?
<MaxTesla> Ineed help with installing ATI graphic drivers for Ubuntu 9.04
<Blizzerand> Piet : All pakages >> Yes
<_fb> is there a good hack to 'log' a tty session?  i am aware of script, ttyrec, etc.  what i want is a text file of a large amount of stuff that scrolls on my terminal in an openssl session.  i guess i could set a large buffer in my terminal app and save that.  but is there a more elegant way?
<MaxTesla> I need help with installing ATI graphic drivers for Ubuntu 9.04 everything I install gives me a black screen after reboot
<AlexTM> khermans: I have not tried anything new, just kept everything open
<lesshaste> Piet: I think there should be a link in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins for it to work
<linduxed> and when i do find some subscription, it only lists subscriptions that are about individual bugs, ive subscribed to a package
<khermans> MaxTesla, sudo jockey-gtk
<MaxTesla> khermans will that do they trick?
<Piet> Blizzerand: yes, possibly. have a look in your profile directory, there should be 'plugins' directory containing a symlink to the libflashplayer.so in there.
<asfjio> khermans: can i ask you another question. what should i install to play mov and mp4 files. i've searched for installing mplayerplug-in, but i got stuck
<AlexTM> khermans: What would the command do?
<khermans> MaxTesla, it will present you the options
<MaxTesla> khermans will type it in now
<khermans> AlexTM, reinstall all installed packages
<theeclipse> Hi all, does anyone know a video screen capture application ?
<Piet> lesshaste: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins would probably work, too, just system wide.
<khermans> AlexTM, might reset your permissions correctly for all files
<khermans> AlexTM, it wont do any harm
<khermans> theeclipse, vnc2swf
<ceekays> Hello Ubuntuees!
<AlexTM> I will try that then as soon as there is the slightest hint of troubles.
<khermans> theeclipse, or xvidcap i think or xscreencap
<theeclipse> khermans: Thanks a lot..
<MaxTesla> khermans that can also be acomplished by clicking system adminstrator hardware ANYWAY it only displays a modem card not my graphic card
<khermans> MaxTesla, then ubuntu did not detect your card
<Piet> _fb: what's an openssl session?
<ceekays> I've installed Windows XP in Virtual Box and I cannot access flash drives. How do I get out of this mess?
<MaxTesla> khermans then how do i get it to detect my card and then install the proper installation files
<khermans> MaxTesla, this is jaunty/
<khermans> ?
<linduxed> i subscribed to a bugmail on launchpad, but now i dont want to get the mail anymore, but launchpad is a mess to find subscriptions in
<linduxed> totally cant find it... and when i do find some subscription, it only lists subscriptions that are about individual bugs, ive subscribed to a package
<slyder> so i'm trying to install ubuntu i put the disc in and tell it to install the ubuntu loading screen comes up for a bit and then it dumps me into busybox, can someone help me?
<MaxTesla> khermans i tried to install ubuntu 8.04 but then i just get black screen at installation should is earch for an even earlier version than 8.04 which version should i install
<devs> hi
<khermans> linduxed, just click the link at the bottom of the email and unsubscribe
<lesshaste> Piet: total failure .. this is weird
<lesshaste> khermans: how did you get it to work?
<ceekays> I've installed Windows XP in Virtual Box and I cannot access flash drives. How do I get out of this mess?
<devs> i have ubuntu with 2 NIC
<khermans> MaxTesla, use 9.04 if you can
<khermans> MaxTesla, i presume it is a new ATI card you need a driver for
<linduxed> khermans: there is no such link
<devs> and i want all LAN users to get access to a proxy server
<Piet> theeclipse: also istanbul
<devs> how can i configure ?
<dr4g> Is there any way i can change the password for a user account without knowing its pass. I was root and done 'su <user>' then 'passwd' and it's asking me for the user account's password, which i don't know.
<MaxTesla> khermans I am using Ubuntu 9.04 how do i install grapic card drivers to this without going to black screen at reboot I have ATI Mobility Radeon X2300 HD it is a laptop
<theeclipse> Piet: Thanks man..
<vinilios> any idea if it is possible to install flash 9 or 10 debug 32bit version (64bit doesn't exist yet) on 64 bit (jaunty) ??
<Piet> lesshaste: see if there's a README in /usr/share/doc/adobe-flashplugin
<khermans> linduxed, there is a link to the bug, click that link, then go to the right and see subscribers and unsubscribe
<Piet> lesshaste: also check if there's a symlink for flash in /etc/alternatives
<MaxTesla> Khermans on the sticker it on the physical computer it says Mobility Radeon HD2300 in windows it said Mobility Radeon X2300 HD
<linduxed> khermans: which ive tried, its not there either
<khermans> dr4g, sudo passwd user
<linduxed> khermans: but i found a solution
<dr4g> khermans thankyou i will test
<khermans> MaxTesla, unless you really care about old ub, why not ubuntu, why not use the latest? ;-)
<linduxed> khermans: it says in the mail, "you got this mail because you subscribe to XXXX" so i searched for XXXX and then pressed subscribe, and unchecked the box
<AlexTM> khermans: At least reinstalling a package via synaptic does not cause any problems. Will try that with something bigger now.
<evesion> hello all
<MaxTesla> khermans i will use any linux version that works with my grapphic card, can you help me to get it to work
<linduxed> khermans: assbackward as few things launchpad is
<blob_> hey, anyone familiar with how to build shared libraries and use them?
<slyder> i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on another desktop and when i boot into it and try the live version and also to install it just takes me to the ubuntu loading screen for awhile and then puts me into busy box and won't go any further, how can i continue and install ubuntu?
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me how to create a zip in ubuntu ?
<lesshaste> Piet: there are lots http://pastebin.ca/1423499
<Piet> vinilios: look into the linux32 wrapper application. i cannot guide you further through this, though, try to find a how.to.
<Kingsy101> the add to archive button just creates tar files
<khermans> linduxed, it also might be a bug "duplicate" email
<evesion> I need some help with getting my sound running, I have a HP Pavilion dv-7 2040 notebook with a 3D Sound Blaster Pro compatibel 16-bits integrated card and the sound is not working
<Lint01> Kingsy101, there should be format selection option
<khermans> Kingsy101, man zip or use the gui
<devs> hi
<Piet> lesshaste: sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-flashplugin
<Kingsy101> thanks
<xrfang> hello, how do I REMOVE encrypted swap? thanks!
<blob_> I have several .c and .h files. What I would like to do: make a shared library (say libmylib.so.1) and then reuse it in another program (say example.c)
<lesshaste> Piet: ok so I see http://pastebin.ca/1423500
<Piet> xrfang: what do you want to have instead? no swap at all or unencrypted swap?
<khermans> gcc --shared ?
<Gnea> xrfang: where is it being activated from?
<khermans> blob_, gcc -shared
<xrfang> Piet: unencrypted swap
<xrfang> Gnea: ecrypt-setup-swap
<vinilios> Piet, thanks
<Gnea> xrfang: hrm, I mean, what file? /etc/fstab?
<xrfang> I did that but found that it might have to do with some peculiarities
<xrfang> Gnea: that command did it all, I didn't mannually do it
<Piet> lesshaste: ok, that can have solved it already
<MaxTesla> khermans i will try something now might vanish for some time, thanks for your advice
<hacktolive> what does "don't use Enter as punctuation" mean? I can figure it out... ?
<blob_> khermans: tried gcc -pedantic -gdwarf-2 -shared -Wl,-soname lib_ipv6.so.1 -o lib_ipv6.so.1.0 [.o files]
<Gnea> xrfang: well, I've never done it, but usually, swap is setup at boottime through fstab
<blob_> it's not complaining
<khermans> blob_, better question for ##c
<blob_> ok
<xrfang> after using that stuff, I found that my boot splash will not work i.e. the "quiet" param does not work, also, ubuntu always tell me that I am on battery and cannot do fs check, even I am *not* on battery
<blob_> thanks
<Piet> lesshaste: see where the link points to: sudo ls -la /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<SteveHill> I have Jaunty, but starting with Intrepid the volume control (physical buttons) stopped working.  What I have to do is use the volume Applet.  Any troubleshooting ideas about getting the hardware to work properly?
<rj_> hi, i am new in the IRC thing. has a wubi of 810 on my system. Just wondering if there are different rooms or is this the ONE? If i were to want help on some thing. Do I come here and ask?
<lesshaste> Piet: did you mean that? That's java
<SteveHill> Sorry,I'm running HP DC6000 laptop.
<Piet> hacktolive: it means: please do not press enter in the middle of a sentence. finish what you want to say, only press enter then.
<Piet> lesshaste: oh, the same for flash then, sorry :)
<blob_> just to give the complete story: then I tried gcc -o example example.c libmylib.so. No warning. But when I run example, doesn't find the lib (which is in the same directory)
<xrfang> Gnea: do you know how to manually setup swap? I found something that may help in remove encrypted swap, but then I will need to enable swap again...
<evesion> I need some help with getting my sound running, I have a HP Pavilion dv-7 2040 notebook with a 3D Sound Blaster Pro compatibel 16-bits integrated card and the sound is not working
<Gnea> rj_: yeah, generally this is the best starting point - if the help you need is found elsewhere, we can help direct you there, if need be - go ahead and ask your question
<hacktolive> Piet: I see now... thanks, it makes sense.
<lesshaste> Piet: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 44 2009-05-15 10:06 /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin -> /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<Gnea> !swap | xrfang
<ubottu> xrfang: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<xrfang> tks Gnea
<rj_> its 2 am here.. i am up because i cant sleep.. not sure if the FIX i need is easy to do or not. but wanted to explore this place to see how it works first.
<marin> Yo Yo Yo Wassup mi niggas, I got this 8.04 Obonto, and I tried to install adobe flash player my nigga, do you get me? And now even though I installed flash player, Firefox is still tellin' me it ain't installed, can yo help me bro, please bro?
<Piet> lesshaste: was that the one included in the adobe-flashplugin package?
<lesshaste> Piet: I think so.. it's all a mystery to me
<lesshaste> Piet: http://pastebin.ca/1423498
<rj_> I did the download upgrade to version 904 jaunty or what ever.. and my system sounds do not work now. I can get CD's to play.. finally and i can listen to things in flash or video. BUT no system sounds GNEA
<Gnea> marin: this is an irc channel, not the street, so please, it would very much help if you would speak in a tone that did not denote a lack of intelligence.  sure, we can help.
<Piet> lesshaste: yes, this matches. see if you have access to that file: ls -la /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<lesshaste> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10089232 2009-02-24 19:17 /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<Gnea> marin: what method did you use to install the flash player?
<hacktolive> marin: re-start firefox
<marin> I followed the link at speedtest.net it was leading to adobe page
<Piet> lesshaste: next tie you start firefox, start it from a terminal window, since that may shot you error messages you don't normally get to see
<marin> I did
<yaris123456789> hello guys i am getting "mkdir: cannot create Too many links" how to fix ?
<marin> I restarted firefox
<Piet> lesshaste: ok, permissions are fine
<marin> And I choosed ubuntu .deb installation Gnea
<marin> It insatlled fine, and tehn when I opened Firefox, gone to speedtest.net I get same message, so I reisntalled flash player once again,without success
<Kingsy101> if I have a zip on a server, say its called stuff.. ssh to that server and say unzip stuff.zip will it automatically replace everything ?
<lesshaste> Piet: http://pastebin.ca/1423504
<Gnea> marin: okay, it sounds like you installed it via the website, and that can complicate and break things... there is, however, another way that you can use to install it and make it work, but you'll need to remove the current installation of flash
<rj_> Gnea you look mighty busy now.. maybe I can ask that some other time? though i can see.. if I really needed help.. this looks like the place i should come..
<marin> Gnea, okay my sis, just tell me how
<naught101> where would be the best place to ask for help on firewire stuff?
<Gnea> rj_: just ask - if i can't help, i can't, but maybe someone else can - there are over 1,000 people monitoring this channel
<Gnea> marin: 'sis'?
<naught101> I can't get my miniDV camera working since upgrading from hardy to jaunty
<rj_> my question is above.
<Piet> lesshaste: i see no error there. i think i don't know any further from here. see if you can find something on an internet search engine or the ubuntu forums...
<marin> Gnea, you know, da sister
<lesshaste> Piet: ok thanks.. it's a mystery to me.. shame there isn't more logging info you can see
<Gnea> marin: I'm a guy.
<Piet> less or ask again here summing up what we did so far, so others can try
<marin> okay, sorry, I though your female :p
<marin> Gnea sounds like girl :p
<Gnea> it's not polite to judge based on a book cover.
<wwig> hello, someone could help me with a corrupted filesystem please?
<Gnea> marin: please see my earlier comment about street talk :)
<marin> Okay, sorry, can you please tell me how to unintsall adobe version of flash
<Gnea> rj_: pulseaudio may not be setup correctly
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | rj_
<ubottu> rj_: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Gnea> rj_: please keep it to the channel
<maxagaz> do you know a system to broadcast two different videos on two screens from one server ?
<Gnea> marin: could you please tell us what URL you downloaded it from, exactly?
<marin> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<marin> It says same version is already installed in Package Installer
<Gnea> okay, did you save that to your desktop?
<lesshaste> can someone remind me how to find which package owns a particular file?
<devs> hi
<Gnea> lesshaste: dpkg -S /path/to/the/file
<devs> how can i direct all trafffic from LAN to an external proxy
<devs> is there any guide
<devs> i have used squid
<Piet> lesshaste: apt-file
<rj_> Ok.. sorry about that Gnea. < pronouced GEE AH? or KNEE AH??> Its a NO SYSTEM sounds issue.. any one want to try and help me out?
<systat> Gnea, have you found solution, I gave you link
<Gnea> rj_: 'knee-ah'
<juliostnk> #geoserver
<naught101> !firewire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire
<lesshaste> thanks!
<naught101> !ieee1394
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ieee1394
<juliostnk> hello
<rj_> Thanks Sir. My issue is this.. after i did the upgrade to Jaunty.. which TOOK ALL DAY LONG.. sorry.. i have no system sounds.. any one have ideas on how to restore that?
<juliostnk> I am in geoserver channel?
<Gnea> !sound | rj_ (your best bet is to start by following these troubleshooting guides, and if they don't work, come back and tell us what went wrong)
<ubottu> rj_ (your best bet is to start by following these troubleshooting guides, and if they don't work, come back and tell us what went wrong): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing 
<simoncpu> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Piet> devs: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/TransparentProxy.html
<simoncpu> whoa...
<simoncpu> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hacktolive> marin: try "sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin" on a terminal, and after that type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" (this will remove that version of flash and install the one from the official repositories)
<Piet> juliostnk: no you'Re in #ubuntu
<rj_> ubottu.. i have used all the Helps i know how to.. 4 different pages.. and so far.. i have now flash sounds.. CD plays.. video plays with sound.. but NO system sounds.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> systat: sorry, didn't see my nick highlighted in the traffic above
<juliostnk> #geoserver
<simoncpu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<Piet> juliostnk:tyoe this instead: /join #geoserver
<simoncpu> omfg
<juliostnk> ok, tnks
<juliostnk> join #geoserver
<Gnea> juliostnk: /join #geoserver
<Piet> juliostnk: don't miss the / in the beginning
<juliostnk> sorry
<mintux> i have ubuntu 8.10 my linux didn't boot and i got some error . now im in live cd and try to mount and i got   http://pastebin.com/m69a1e845   in syslog is http://pastebin.com/m5d6704c4 and in dmesg is  http://pastebin.com/m3d69dc19 it's a screenshot of gparted http://tinypic.info/files/uz78xo5jmn5lg103uxen.png /dev/sda7 is my root that can not mount
<systat> So, Gnea, can you tell e?
<Gnea> rj_: did you try System->Settings->Sounds and then tested the different outputs?
<Gnea> systat: sorry, haven't found the website
<systat> Gnea, you can't find this? http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<Gnea> systat: oh, didn't notice that you'd changed nicks
<mosluce_> Hello !!!
<Gnea> systat: so, did you save it to your desktop?
<mosluce_> I have some problem
<mosluce_> about suPHP
<Gnea> !ask | mosluce_
<ubottu> mosluce_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<simmerz> hi. is jaunty netbook remix supposed to install as lpia or i686?
<systat> Nope
<dayo> Piet: it was for future reference. for the next install, as it were. :-)
<systat> I just opened it with Package Installer Gnea
<adam____> hey, how do i extract_ .tar.xz files_
<adam____> ?
<Gnea> systat: then you need to open a terminal and:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flash   and see what packagename it installed it as
<Gnea> adam____: tar xvf file.tar.gz
<dayo> adam____: tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<Gnea> dayo: 'z' is no longer required
<adam____> Gnea, dayo: .tar.xz
<SteveHill> Adam: type "tar xvfz file.tgz"
<dayo> Gnea: really?
<mosluce_> I  install libapache2-mod-suphp  ,  but It's not working  .   Any Site  or  Doc could I  read?
<systat> Gnea, here it is ii  adobe-flashplugin                          10.0.22.87-1                       Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<Gnea> dayo: try it.
<Piet> dayo: what exactly?
<grawity> adam____: You're sure it's .xz? Not .gz or .bz2?
<Gnea> systat: nice.  now:  sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<adam____> grawity: yes
<dayo> Piet: 21:25:09 #ubuntu: < Piet> dayo: so you're suggesting ehs should use lvm2 or mdadm. true, he could do this, but this doesn't make  it much easier, since he (?) wants to grow an existing partition
<Gnea> adam____: what's the whole filename?
<dayo> Piet: your post from last nite. just saw it :P
<grawity> adam____: And what does 'file blahblah.tar.xz' say?
<Piet> dayo: oh, you have a looong backlog
<kompi07> jjmjjmjmj
<systat> Okay, Gnea, package removed
<Da[D]an> hi all people
<dayo> Piet: i have a hilight window, split screened into my irssi :-)
<Piet> mintux: your file system's journal is somehow missing.
<kompi07> hi all
<dyiz> ..
<Gnea> !flash | systat (good, now please visit this site and follow the directions there)
<ubottu> systat (good, now please visit this site and follow the directions there): To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<simmerz> why can't i get UNR as an lpia image?!
<Piet> mintux: i guess the last gparted operating did not exit cleanly?
<adam____> grawity, Gnea: exherbo-x86-current.tar.xz
<dayo> adam____: try renaming it, maybe. never heard of .xz    mv file.tar.xz file.tar.gz    and then tar xvf file.tar.gz
<Piet> dayo: quite useful
<grawity> adam____: Try using the "file" command on that archive.
<mintux> Piet  i think .. im not sure i do a fsck on /dev/sda7 and i got http://pastebin.com/m5e50de9d
<adam____> grawity: it says it is data
<adam____> dayo, ok
<lesshaste> Piet: well I found the answer!
<systat> Gnea, there are instructions about each version except the one I have 8.04 :(
<Da[D]an> asd
<Da[D]an> f
<Da[D]an> asd
<Da[D]an> fasd
<Da[D]an> fas
<Da[D]an> df
<FloodBot2> Da[D]an: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> systat: they'll work
<Piet> mintux: you are using linux mint, not ubuntu
<Gnea> systat: try the instructions for 8.10
<adam____> dayo, it says it does not look like a tar archive
<mintux> Piet mint is ubuntu
<Gnea> adam____: did you get it from http://www.exherbo.org/?
<adam____> yup
<Piet> lesshaste: tell me
<lesshaste> Piet: and it's really annoying :)
<adam____> trying to run it in virtualbox
<sebmck> Hi, I dont know if this is the right place or not but im running ubuntu jaunty and i was wondering gparted wont let me resize my ubuntu file system partition ive booted into the gparted live cd does the same thing
<dayo> adam____: odd stuff
<lesshaste> Piet: it seems that if you have gnash installed firefox just silently ignores adobe flash
<DaZ> sebmck: xfs or jfs?
<lesshaste> Piet: if you remove gnash before installing flash it works
<Gnea> adam____: okay, we don't support that distribution, but if you read the website here: http://www.exherbo.org/gettingstarted.html  it tells you what you need to have to make it work
<DaveIngram> hi all... I'm ssh'ed into a server that has 100% of the root partition full... what can I look at to try to clean up some space?
<sebmck> DaZ: sorry? the file system i dont know what you mean
<Piet> mintux: no it's not, it's a seperate distro.
<adam____> Gnea: ok, thanks guys
<DaZ> yes, what type is the filesystem
<lesshaste> Piet: it;s really quite annoying
<sebmck> ext3
<Piet> lesshaste: i see, hmm, okay, that would explain it.
<Boohbah> DaveIngram: du -h --max-depth=1 /
<DaZ> sebmck: it's unmounted?
<SteveHill> DaveIngram: I;d start by cleaning up /tmp
<sebmck> DaZ: Yes im running the GParted Live CD
<sebmck> DaZ: i can downsize it but not enlarge
<mintux> Piet mint is fork of ubuntu .. that i think it chanages some thing like bacground add some multi media codecs . but if you can't help me you are free . not need to say something like it
<Piet> mintux: anyway, in addition to your journal missing, your superblock is corrupt. this can be restored since there areother copies of the superblock on the file system, but please look this up on your own
<DaZ> i don't know :x
<DaveIngram> Boohbah: SteveHill: Thanks.. checking now. I suspect it's my mysql database that's filled up that drive... how would I go about taking some of the space off of another partition and giving it to the root partition?
<systat> Gnea, I get this Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<systat> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<systat> is only available from another source
<systat> E: Package adobe-flashplugin has no installation candidate
<FloodBot2> systat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Boohbah> DaveIngram: parted
<sebmck> hmmm
<Piet> mintux: yes, it's a different distribution, that's what i just said.
<lesshaste> Piet: apparently it's a bug fixed in jaunty
<Piet> lesshaste: ah, good to know
<dayo> adam____: i find this on .xz http://linuxgazette.net/162/lindholm.html
<lesshaste> Piet: which they won't fix :)  LTS doesn't quite mean what you might think
<dayo> adam____: looks like u need the xz tool to unpack .xz archives. figures.
<SteveHill> DaveIngram: What I think you are asking is how to change the size of the root partition; for that use fdisk or gparted.
<sebmck> anyway if that doesnt work ill just reinstall ubuntu, but does anyone know how to basically backup all of my downloaded programs for conversion to put into another ubuntu installation?
<dayo> adam____: first time i've heard of this extension, i tell u
<Piet> lesshaste: can you tell systat which repository to activate to get the adobe-flashplugin? is it medibuntu?
<Gnea> systat: okay, let's try something different then - could you please pastebin the output of this command:  apt-cache search flash
<SteveHill> I have sometimes gotten away for a short time, by making a hard link to another partition.
<systat> ? I have Ubuntu
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DaveIngram> SteveHill: Boohbah: Great, thanks guys! (I'm a PHP guy trying to play SysAdmin... that can never be good... thanks for your help)
<sebmck> i see no one can help me
<adam____> dayo: hm.. i just found http://tukaani.org/xz/ .. *sigh* what's wrong with normal file formats? :/
<Gnea> !backup | sebmck
<ubottu> sebmck: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Gnea> !patience | sebmck
<ubottu> sebmck: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dayo> adam____: beats the hell out of me. i like .tar, .tar.gz, .rar and .zip just fine
<systat> Here you Go Gnea http://paste.ubuntu.com/172885/
<grawity> dayo: .rar? that's...not...OPEN!
 * dayo cowers :-(
<dayo> lol
<Gnea> grawity: .rar works just fine in ubuntu
<dayo> grawity: well, at least it's FAMILIAR! lol
<grawity> Gnea: But it's a closed format. ZIP is at least kind-of open.
<SteveHill> sebmck: there is a package called aptoncd that will burn the applications that you have added onto a cd for later installation.
 * grawity likes .zip
<DaZ> zip sucks <:
<Severity1> tar it
<sebmck> SteveHill: Okay thanks, and thanks everyone else for there help
<Gnea> grawity: this is Ubuntu, not Debian. ;)
<DaveIngram> how can I tell what partition my mysql database is on?
<adam____> dayo, i like anything i can extract without having to download some odd rare software and then compile by hand.. x(
<grawity> Gnea: So
<Gnea> grawity: so get over it :p
<JEEB> lzma (used in 7zip) is pretty good compression-wise
<Gnea> systat: okay, try this now:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<grawity> bzip2 too, I heard. (.tar.bz2 is popular)
<adam____> the firefox logo is copyright, what are you going to do about that grawity? ;)
<dayo> adam____: yeah, i know what u mean. i wish i had more time to create packages for some of these things. like koha, for example. but that's a huge project. all that damn CPAN. *shudder*
<Piet> DaveIngram: df /var/lib/mysql*
<grawity> adam____: But it's usually in .png which is open. The contents are irrelevant at the moment.
<Gnea> dayo: CPAN is almost its own distribution
<grawity> Okay, enough offtopic.
<DaveIngram> Piet: oh yeah, 100% use.. ouch..
<dayo> Gnea: yeah
<DaveIngram> dev server is down :/
<dayo> back to work. later, people
<Piet> DaveIngram: oops, not good for a database
<adam____> grawity: the actual logo is copyrighted by the mozilla foundation
<Severity1> DaveIngram, try doing a "locate mysql" on terminal
<{g}> Whats the preferred way to install flash for firefox these days?
<adam____> dayo: i don't think most distros have that package in their repos by default..
<Severity1> sudo it
<DaZ> {g}: apt-get?
<SteveHill> DaveIngram: Prolly in /var/lib/mysql/....
<{g}> DaZ: apt-get install flash?
<DaveIngram> Severity1: long list
<devs> how to set up transparent proxy server
<|ntegra|1> noway, the get.adobe.com tgz
<DaZ> flashplugin <:
<DaveIngram> SteveHill: yeah, there's a bunch under that
<DaZ> or something..
<|ntegra|1> I tried all the other ways
<yaris123456789> how do i escape "/" ? i tried \/ but didn't work
<{g}> "apropos flash" gives me only fimware flash utilities
<DaveIngram> What are the actual mysql files called?
<|ntegra|1> pain in the butt cleaning up botched installed files
<Piet> devs: you don't like the manual we pointed you to twice by now?
<{g}> oh, its apt-cache search, not apropos
<Lint01> yaris123456789, what about quotes?
<yaris123456789> without quotes
<|ntegra|1> linuxisusing.blogspot.com just about all I know lol
<yaris123456789> nano "www/asdf.txt" i want that literally....i dont want it in www folder
<SteveHill> Severity1: does updatedb run out of the box, or must it run before you use locate?
<Piet> yaris123456789: backslash is exactly correct then
<Gnea> systat: any luck?
<hjb> Hi. I have a 32-bit instal CD only, but a Core Duo 54bit CPU
<hjb> Can i install from the cd and upgrade to 64bit later?
<Piet> yaris123456789: but that's not going to work. a slash in a path is a reference to a subdirectory. always.
<hjb> 64bit
<systat> Yeah, it works now, thanks
<hjb> doh
<Piet> hjb: no you cannot. download the 64bit one now if you want it
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Piet> 1... 2... 3...
<czert> hi
<Piet> i guess zahn.freenode.net is pulling teeth
<czert> i need help with dvb-t by w-scan
<Piet> hello czert
<Piet> what exactly?
<klaus1> ragazze?
<czert> how can i start search??
<Piet> czert: you must specify the -f and -A options and their each parameters
<Piet> czert, see w_scan --help
<Severity1> you can use locate
<Piet> czert: there are many examples here: http://edafe.org/vdr/w_scan/
<czert> aha...thanks. I wrote w-scan,but it must be write w_scan
<systat> Hey, why when I scroll in Firefox, it seems like it is lagging, If I scroll fast, then few seconds after I stop it will still continue to scroll up, down, Gnea?
<czert> :)
<Severity1> DaveIngram: yeah but check the paths path it's located, shud give you an idea
<Piet> czert: yes, that's tricky, i always fall for that one, too
<yaris123456789> Piet: well basically i run wget -r, and i end up with thousands of subdir.
<Severity1> SteveHill: you can use locate
<roxahris> Hey, I have a Casio CTK-5000 keyboard, and I was wondering how I could use in Ubuntu as a MIDI keyboard and as a MIDI player and so forth
<Piet> heh, i guess those servers are totally out of sync by now
<roxahris> It uses USB-MIDI...
<yuri20> jaki jest posli kanał irc ?
<Piet> !en > yuri20
<ubottu> yuri20, please see my private message
<yuri20> jakiś bot powinien mi odpisać z tego co pamiętam
<yuri20> Ja chce polski kanał irc
<Piet> roxahris: all that i know is that timidity can be used to playback, and i think also edit, midi
<yuri20> What's name is Polish channel irc ?
<Piet> yuri20: if you're looking for the polish ubuntu channel (and I am not sure that exists), then it's #ubuntu.pl
<th0r> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Piet> it _does_ exist
<codeshepherd> when i try apt-get update .. it tries to  connect to a proxy .. though i am not behind a proxy.. how do i disable proxy ? ... the error is Connecting to 192.168.1.111:80... failed: Connection timed out.
<karen> the connect server was reset while trying to upload ? what can i do
<Piet> thanks th0r
<yuri20> Piet thank you
<Piet> hadn't expected the would be a polish version
<bluegoon> Hi guys, where is the location of the Thunderbird profiles directory in ubuntu?
<karen> ?/???/?
<czert> last question...How can I get a name of my dvb-t source??
<Piet> codeshepherd: find out where the proxy is defined first: rgrep '192.168.1.111:80' /etc/
<Severity1> bluegoon "locate thunderbird"
<codeshepherd> thanks Piet
<bluegoon> thanks
<Severity1> bluegoon: "locate thunderbird"
<Piet> codeshepherd: then do this: export http_proxy=
<Severity1> bluegoon: type that in the terminal
<czert> it's ok..I found it
<Piet> bluegoon: should be ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<codeshepherd> Piet:  rgrep returns nothing...  i am not behind a proxy.. so i just export http_proxy="" >
<bluegoon> got it, get a long list of stuff, which file is the thunderbird profile?
<bluegoon> Piet: lol, dankie
<codeshepherd> export http_proxy=""  ?
<Piet> codeshepherd: yes
<codeshepherd> thanks Piet
<Piet> bluegoon: the profile is a directory and subdirectories
<Piet> bluegoon: every directory below ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/ is a profile normally
<Igneous> Hello everyone, I'm having a strange problem as of recently.. whenever I type apt-get to install something, it returns "bash: apt-get: command not found"
<Piet> codeshepherd: the proxy can also be set in your personal configuration files, so also run this: rgrep '192.168.1.111:80' .*
<codeshepherd> ok Piet
<Piet> codeshepherd: actually this: rgrep '192.168.1.111:80' ~/.*
<bluegoon> ok
<bluegoon> is there a tutorial on how to migrate Thunderbird somewhere on the net?
<Piet> Igneous: oops, not good, you have apparently removed a required package
<bluegoon> I dont seem to find any luck
<Igneous> Piet: is there any way to reinstall that package?
<Piet> Igneous: yes, if you still have dpkg
<Igneous> I don't really recall uninstalling anything recently
<Severity1> bluegoon: i don't know anything about migrating thunderbird profiles
<Igneous> "bash: dpkg: command not found"
<Igneous> :(
<Piet> Igneous: let's irst check if it's really gone.run this: dpkg -l apt|grep apt
<Piet> Igneous: ouch
<Piet> Igneous: hmm, not sure. this should not have happened without you seeing huge red warnings
<Igneous> definitely haven't seen any of those
<Igneous> everything appears to be working fine aside from that... I just can't install/remove anything
<Igneous> no missing lib issues, ldconfig works
<Severity1> you can do a proxy loopback?
<_tech_> who can help me with something i need...:)
<Boohbah> Igneous: grep apt /var/log/dpkg.log*
<Severity1> Igneos: are there any apt-get stuff running right now or is the synaptics open?
<Assurbanipal> hi everyone, just bought a western digital sata hard drive and want to install on it ubuntu but get error messages on partitioning,can someone help me out plz??
<Igneous> Boohbah: grep: /var/log/dpkg.log*: No such file or directory
<Igneous> Severity1: negative
<Severity1> having the synaptics or software sources or any other apt-get stuff running will prevent you from installing
<bluegoon> how do i copy something in bash?
<Boohbah> bluegoon: cp
<Severity1> gedit it
<bluegoon> thanks
<Piet> Severity1: this is not the issue here. dpkg and apt are gone completely
<Piet> Igneous: please pastebin the output of this: cat /proc/partitions; mount; echo $PATH; whoami; id
<adam____> apt is gone_
<adam____> ?
<Severity1> omg
<Severity1> that really is an issue
<codeshepherd> Piet:  no matches found for anything.. but the same error happens again :(
<Piet> codeshepherd: hmm, i'm not sure where else it could eb coming from
<Severity1> Piet: try whereis apt or whereis dpkg
<Piet> codeshepherd: i suggest you should logout and login again, and see if it still occurs
<Piet> Severity1: it's not my pc, it's Igneous'
<Severity1> sorry sorry im messing it up
<Igneous> Piet: http://nopaste.com/p/a91palDkV
<Severity1> you shud get /usr/bin/dpkg /etc/dpkg /usr/lib/dpkg /usr/share/dpkg /usr/share/man/man1/dpkg.1.gz for dpkg
<Piet> Igneous: please also pastebin the output of this command: alias
<DaveIngram> SteveHill: Boobah: Piet: Severity1: Thanks for all your help this morning... found out my log files had become massive. Removed them and was able to get the server running again.
<Igneous> the only alias I have is ls='ls --color=auto'
<Kinglui23> hi
<Boohbah> DaveIngram: any log file in particular larger than the others (spam in maillog) ? maybe you can track down what is filling them up
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<s1kx> can i install ubuntu on top of a windwos 7 installation without the botomanager getting screwed?
<Piet> DaveIngram: cglad you could solve it.
<Kinglui23> i trying to connect from my ubuntu server to my svn repo but i always get an >cannot establish an connection to server<, anyone an hint where to look for?
<Piet> Igneous: ok, then it looks like thy're really gone.
<Kinglui23> ssh https wget and anywthing else works fine
<Boohbah> s1kx: what do you mean 'on top of' ?
<Piet> Igneous: do you want to try to find out what happened, or just to resolve it?
<s1kx> after i installed windows 7
<DaveIngram> Boohbah: It's a development web server. It was my mysql log files and I had added a massive table last night... so I'm pretty sure that was the whole issue
<glicks> hey has anyone implemented full disk evncryption?
<glicks> does it degrade performance much?
<s1kx> since it has a new bootmanager, is GRUB comaptible with it or whatever? just wanna make sure i dont break anything
<DaveIngram> Boohbah: trouble is the guys who set up this server didn't leave any space for the database to grow. (Good idea on a *web* server? ..uhh.. no)
<Igneous> Piet: I'm more concerned about getting things back up and working at the moment, instead of finding out what has happened.. unless that's entirely out of the question later
<veryhappy> hello
<veryhappy> i want to set up an ubuntu system for my father
<mrwes> veryhappy, yes?
<bluegoon> How would i copy my .mozilla-thunderbird folder to my Desktop?
<veryhappy> on his notebook was already windows xp but some things dont go
<Piet> Igneous: hmm, at the current state, i would suggest you get an install cd, or download and burn an iso, and use recovery mode
<glicks> does full disk encryption impact performance much?
<veryhappy> and now i want to set up ubuntu
<Boohbah> bluegoon: cp ~/.mozilla-thunderbird ~/Desktop
<mrwes> veryhappy, download the Live CD and give it a test drive
<veryhappy> and install windows xp on a virtualbox vm
<veryhappy> wait until i had finished please
<mrwes> veryhappy, UH?
<veryhappy> so now i need to ask
<bluegoon> Thank you
<mrwes> veryhappy, type all at once then :P
<bluegoon> Boobah: ty
<Boohbah> !enter | veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Igneous> enter is not a period
<veryhappy> :D
<veryhappy> ok
<Igneous> Piet: I don't have a cd drive, is there any other method?
<Piet> Igneous: usb key stick i would guess. how did you install in the first place?
<Igneous> with butterflies
<mrwes> Igneous, hrmm..could use netlinboot
<bluegoon> what does cp: ommiting directory mean?
<veryhappy> I want to know how i should setup the swap partition and how i see the real memory i tried it already with /proc/mem but i didnt see where i get the information about the real ram and now i want to see how many ram it haves and then i want to know also how many memory should i give the virtual hard disk its and 40 gb notebook where i install ubuntu and then i place the virtual box vm with windows xp above.
<erUSUL> bluegoon: that cp will no copy the directory/folder
<saravanan> bluegoon: use cp -R (to copy recursively)
<bluegoon> ah ok, thanks
<Boohbah> bluegoon: oh that means it missed a subdirectory, sorry.  'cp -a ~/.mozilla-thunderbird ~/Desktop'
<erUSUL> veryhappy: "free " on a terminal
<Piet> Igneous: what is butterflies?
<bluegoon> Ive tried the cp -a now, nothing happened.
<veryhappy> ok 515264 total means then how many ram?
<Kajarly> Good Afternoon
<bluegoon> no directory on the Desktop yet.
<veryhappy> physical?
<mrwes> Igneous, sorry that's unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<erUSUL> veryhappy: 512 MiB
<veryhappy> ok
<mrwes> bluegoon, you need cp -R for recursive
<veryhappy> and normal you should twice the size for swap right?
<Igneous> Piet: Butterflies flap their delicate wings, the disturbance ripples outward, changing the flow of the eddy currents in the upperatmosphere. These cause mometary pockets of higher-pressure air to form, which acts as lenses that deflect incoming cosmic rays, focusing them to strike the drive platter and flip consecutive bits on the hard drive, to install ubuntu.
<veryhappy> should make twice the size
<erUSUL> veryhappy: i do not think you will be able to run winxp virtualized with that low ram
<ceekays>  I've installed  some guest OS in Virtual Box and I cannot access flash drives. Can anyone help?
<Boohbah> Igneous: lol
<erUSUL> veryhappy: yep twice is a good choice in your case
<veryhappy> erUSUL: i set up yesterday 2 virtual machines with 256 MB
<veryhappy> they run
<bluegoon> mrwes: thanks
<mrwes> nod
<Faust__> hi all
<veryhappy> ... and that at the same time one win xp and other ubuntu derivat
<veryhappy> with 256
<veryhappy> mb ram
<nellmathew> i know this is offtopic, but is there anyone in here that went to school for both CS and comp. security/forensics? or better yet, anyone know a channel or something i might be able to ask someone who's a CS major a few questions?
<Kajarly> My wireless seems to work fine in a fresh 9.04 desktop install, but after selecting a connection method, WEP/WEP2 personal encrypted password to login with, it never finishes connecting, I haven't updated yet... Anyone know how to fix this?
<veryhappy> CS Counterstrike? :D
<veryhappy> Cyber ... :D
<Faust__> hey, what is the status on a kfreebsd ubuntu port? I remember this idea was thrown out by Shuttleworth and seemingly rejected but there is continued entries in launchpad??
<Boohbah> nellmathew: #networking and #security
<Piet> Igneous: is that a quote or do you mean you don't want to tell?
<r3dux> Kajarly: Is your WPA key correct?
<Igneous> Piet: I was just kidding, I put the drive in a friend's laptop and installed it from there
<Igneous> my laptop doesn't have a cd drive, I have a battery in the ultrabay
<nellmathew> thanks a lot Boohbah!
<Guest8889> hello, i have update ubunto , and i think is much more slower
<nellmathew> join #networking
<nellmathew> err
<Kajarly> r3dux: That's what I Tried first
<Guest8889> how can i optmize it , i alredy install prelink, but also programs are responding slow
<veryhappy> how many memory should i give the windows xp virtual machine
<veryhappy> on a 40 gb hard drive where i have installed ubuntu?
<Kajarly> r3dux: It kept giving me the login box each time after about 5 minutes of connecting
<r3dux> Kajarly: You could try installing backports and see if there's a newer version of the wifi driver.. I had to - my wireless would go into "deep sleep" every now and then until I installed backports
<indus> Guest8889: whats prelink?
<Piet> Igneous: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick use the unetbootin method, since that may work without dpkg
<mrwes> Igneous, do you have a usb flash drive? You could install unetbootin and it'll download the Ubuntu iso for you and install it
<Kajarly> r3dux: I haven't connected it to the internet yet, need to find a lan cable long enough to get to the router
<mrwes> Piet, I told him that 10 minutes ago :)
<r3dux> Kajarly: nods.
<Piet> mrwes: huh, i didnt see that
<MaxTesla> hello all
<Igneous> this bios is actually too old to boot from usb, I wish I could do that
<mrwes> Igneous, sorry that's unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<mrwes> ^^
<Piet> mrwes: too many netsplits i'm sure :)
<Igneous> is there any way of actualy fixing this without cd recovery mode?
<MaxTesla> How do I install ATi graphic card drivers in Ubuntu 9.04 without getting the black screen of death at reboot
<Shapeshifter> When removing a package, how can I also remove dependencies of that package?
<r3dux> Kajarly: When you do, try: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<Kajarly> r3dux: I will try, thnx
<mrwes> Piet, no biggie :)
<r3dux> MaxTelsa - Have you tried installing through EnvyNG?
<Piet> Igneous: doh, you'Re not making it easy :)
<MaxTesla> EnvyNg gives me the black screen of death
<r3dux> Ahhh... hehe
<mrwes> MaxTesla, which card?
<Piet> Igneous: last resort would be, i guess, debootstrap
<r3dux> Try an earlier version of the ATI driver then?
<MaxTesla> mrwes ATI Mobility Radeon X2300 HD but on the sticker it says HD 2300 and it is a laptop
<veryhappy> has anyone read me question?
<JOKER1> http://chatzilla.hacksrus.com/motifs/images/triop.png
<Igneous> there is no way to install apt and dpkg without restore or debootstrap?
<MaxTesla> r3dux all types of install gives me the black screen of death after reboot
<mrwes> Igneous, what are you trying to fix BTW?
<Igneous> apt-get and dpkg are not installed on my system
<root__> Hello
<hphubert> cześć
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<root__> Igneous
<r3dux> veryhappy: As much as possible without affecting the host system performance. I've got 4GB so I give VirtualBox 2GB
<Piet> Igneous: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/powerpc/linux-upgrade.html
<root__> R3dux
<r3dux> root__: ?
<Guest8889> indus: is a program that prelinks programs , insted of dynamic linking on the fly
<hphubert> Welcome
<MaxTesla> mrwes ATI Mobility Radeon X2300 HD but on the sticker it says HD 2300 and it is a laptop
<bluegoon> Is there a way to make a copy verbal?
<Piet> Igneous: that is everything but straight forward, though
<bluegoon> make it echo its actions to me?
<bluegoon> just to see if it is indeed shifting data?
<veryhappy> r3dux thanks for the tip but i want only to know how big i shoud set the Hard disk drive for the virtual machin
<root__> please i need tutorial on backtrack Lan penetration
<hphubert> I have a problem. When you type a-release-upgrade pops up to my mistake
<root__> R3dux
<Igneous> Piet: is it not possible to just download aptitude and dpkg via their own respective deb packages and then do ar -x, detar the data.tar.gz, and move them to /?
<ziroday> root__: we can't help you with that here
<ziroday> hphubert: do you mean do-release-upgrade?
<droid7> is it possible to use the IME from fedora ?
<r3dux> veryhappy: Ah.. soz - veryhappy - if you set the drive to a big size and set it to automatically grow as needed instead of assigning a size and using disk space straight away you'll be okay. You can't grow a drive in VirtualBox, you can just add Extended partitions to it (i.e. D: drive)
<Piet> Igneous: maybe, i never tried
<root__> how do umean
<ziroday> droid7: yes, but not a good way to go
<ziroday> root__: we can, and will not help you with that issue in this room
<ziroday> root__: s/can/cannot
<Piet> Igneous: feel free to do so
<root__>  i cccc
<veryhappy> ok thank you
<Boohbah> root__: before you go penetrating other people's systems you may want to stop running your irc client as root :)
<veryhappy> i will set a hard drive that grows for 35 gb
<MaxTesla> How do I install ATi graphic card drivers in Ubuntu 9.04 without getting the black screen of death at reboot
<root__> what do discuss here anyway/
<ziroday> MaxTesla: make sure you install the right drivers?
<Igneous> Piet: would that harm an archlinux install?
<ziroday> root__: ubuntu related support issues, do /topci
<ziroday> root__: /topic
<Piet> Igneous: before you do anything at this point, make sure you have everything nicely backed up.
<hphubert> ziroday: When you type a-release-upgrade error pops up to me, to quote them?
<MaxTesla> ziroday I have tried so many different drivers everything gives me the black screen of death
<root__> backtrack is ubuntu
<MaxTesla> :(
<veryhappy> ok bye bye
<hphubert> sry
<ziroday> root__: backtrack is _not_ ubuntu. Do not ask for backtrack support here.
<hphubert> i m using an translator
<root__> aight man
<bazhang> root__, wrong channel
<ziroday> hphubert: a-release-upgrade is not a real command. What is your native language?
<Piet> Igneous: not if the archlinux installation is on a different partition which is would supposedly have to be anyway
<hphubert> My native language' s polish
<root__> can u please direct me
<ziroday> !pl | hphubert
<ubottu> hphubert: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<root__> to the right one
<ziroday> root__: #remote-exploit
<root__> thanx man
<hphubert> ubottu: on my native channel there aren"t any other people
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adam____> root__: you should not be logged on irc as a root user
<Bischoop> I can't use mine CD/DVD writer after UPGRADE, how can I find out what the couse is?
<gartral> so, any ports that i need to open on my firewall too allow X server access over ssh?
<root__> do they have a chat room?
<Bischoop> Hi Alle
<MaxTesla> How do I install ATi graphic card drivers in Ubuntu 9.04 without getting the black screen of death at reboot
<ziroday> gartral: just the normal ssh port
<root__> ok i'll be back
<ziroday> MaxTesla: you use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<gartral> goodstuffs
<Bischoop> MaxTesla: use "Envy"
<MaxTesla> ziroday it does not show my graphic drivers ubuntu can not find anything there except my modem card
<Piet> hphubert: there are 71 other people there
<ziroday> !envy > Bischoop
<ubottu> Bischoop, please see my private message
<bazhang> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDrver
<ziroday> MaxTesla: then there are no drivers for your card, they are already installed
<MaxTesla> Bischoop EnvyNg gives me the black screen of death
<adam____> root_: make a new user "useradd user" "su -l user"
<adam____> root__: make a new user "useradd user" "su -l user"
<MaxTesla> ziroday NO because i had nice graphics in windows vista but now it is all pixly
<r3dux> MaxTelsa - Have you installed restricted? I think it's sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-jaunty - but don't quote me - google
<ziroday> MaxTesla: what graphics card?
<Bischoop> ubottu: thanks, I knew that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MaxTesla> ziroday i have Ati Mobility Radeon X2300 HD
<instant> hello
<Boohbah> !hi | instant
<ubottu> instant: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MaxTesla> r3dux i have tried that it is a part of many guides and all give the black screen of death
<ziroday> MaxTesla: you might find that the fglrx driver has dropped support for that card and you can only use the opensource radeon or radeonhd drivers now
<Piet> Igneous: will you find your way?
<Wall975> i'm back
<Igneous> Piet: I'll be fine, thanks
<r3dux> MaxTesla: Hmmm... Tried booting to runlevel 3 or 1 and making changes to xorg.conf (even though HAL takes a lot away from xorg.conf these days..?)
<Piet> Igneous: good luck
<hphubert> when  i use a do-release-upgrade I get answer "Checking for a new ubuntu release Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade", line 45, in <module>     useProposed=options.proposed_release)   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/UpdateManager/Core/MetaRelease.py", line 95, in __init__     parser.read(self.CONF)   File "/usr/lib/p"
<Boohbah> Wall975: welcome back
<Wall975> thanx man
<linuxstudio>  am having trouble compiling a kernel. Can anyone help? thx
<MaxTesla> ziroday when i follow "READEON" instructions it gives me the black screen of death nad READEONHD instructions are not clear but at reboot it says i must select drivers
<Wall975> what is ubuntu.i'm new to it
<MaxTesla> r3dux i have no idea what that is
<ShadowSniper> hey guys, is there a way to change how an audio jack works, for example make the mic jack into a headphone output... i know you can do it in windows...
<Boohbah> !ubuntu | Wall975
<ubottu> Wall975: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<r3dux> MaxTesla: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<ziroday> MaxTesla: okay, you need the radeonhd drivers
<hphubert> when  i use a do-release-upgrade I get answer "Checking for a new ubuntu release Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade", line 45, in <module>     useProposed=options.proposed_release)   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/UpdateManager/Core/MetaRelease.py", line 95, in __init__     parser.read(self.CONF)   File "/usr/lib/p"
<Piet> hphubert: please pastebin this entire message
<ziroday> MaxTesla: please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Wall975> ok i see
<MaxTesla> ziroday i did the installation as given on the help page
<Piet> !pastebin | hphubert
<ubottu> hphubert: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MaxTesla> ziroday what????
<ziroday> MaxTesla: please pastebin that file
<MaxTesla> what is "pastebin"
<ziroday> MaxTesla: see up two lines
<Bischoop> MaxTella have u tried drivers from ati's website?
<mrwes> sigh...
<Piet> !pastebin > MaxTesla
<ubottu> MaxTesla, please see my private message
<ShadowSniper> hey guys, is there a way to change how an audio jack works, for example make the mic jack into a headphone output...
<ziroday> Bischoop: please do not recommend that, futhermore they have dropped support for that card
<DaZ> linuxstudio: do you really have to? <:
<MaxTesla> Bischoop there are no direct drivers just generla linux which gives black screen of death
<Boohbah> ShadowSniper: i think that would require some hardware modification
<ziroday> MaxTesla: please pastebin your xorg.conf and verify that you have xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd installed
<Bischoop> MaxTesla what u have in LOGS?
<MaxTesla> ziroday ok ok give me 4 secs
<r3dux> MaxTesla: PasteBin is a website you paste stuff and get a unique ID for that paste for people to look at? ziroday - I've never used it, but is that the gist?
<ShadowSniper> Boohbah, its doable in windows =/
<Boohbah> ShadowSniper: oh
<ziroday> r3dux: yep, you copy the url and give it to your helper
<ShadowSniper> Boohbah, the software for the audio drivers lets me choose what i want to port to be
<hphubert> MaxTesla: my xorg.cong' s epmty
<Wall975> obuttu i need a link wher i can download it
<Bischoop> MaxTesla: try to startx from console and u'll see LOGS
<r3dux> ziroday - excellent, just making sure
<ShadowSniper> Boohbah, so i assume i can retask it in the config file for it... but idk where i would find that
<bazhang> Wall975, www.ubuntu.com
<MaxTesla> pastebin Section "Monitor"
<MaxTesla> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<MaxTesla> EndSection
<MaxTesla> Section "Screen"
<MaxTesla> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<FloodBot1> MaxTesla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaxTesla> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<hphubert> Piet: my xorg.cong' s epmty
<ziroday> MaxTesla: I said *pastebin*
<ziroday> !pastebin | MaxTesla
<ubottu> MaxTesla: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<r3dux> hphubert: xorg.conF
<hphubert> sry
<r3dux> hphubert: xorg.conf ....linux is case sensitive..
<MaxTesla> ziroday i just came from windows yeasterday
<ziroday> MaxTesla: I understand that, but you need to read what is given to you :)
<Bischoop> MaxTesla: /var/log/xorg :-)
<mrwes> ziroday, have him do a sudo apt-get install pastebinit and then it's just pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ziroday> MaxTesla: please copy the stuff in that file to http://paste.ubuntu.com and then hit send and copy the url back to us
<MaxTesla> ziroday i went to pastebin home page and copied the text
<ShadowSniper> hey guys, is there a way to change how an audio jack works, for example make the mic jack into a headphone output... i can do it in windows with this m/b
<ziroday> mrwes: better I teach him how to use pastebin and then he can know in the future
<MaxTesla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/172929/
<MaxTesla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/172929/
<Bischoop> ShadowSniper: Kmix
<ziroday> MaxTesla: yay! you did it
<mrwes> bingo!
<mrwes> \o/
<MaxTesla> ziroday yes i did
<r3dux> hehe
<hphubert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/172930/
<Bischoop> anybody from EDI?
<ShadowSniper> Bischoop: alright thanks, i'll take a look at that, although, is it for kde only?
<r3dux> Bischoop: You can't re-assign physical soundports with Kmix or any mixer AFAIK
<ziroday> MaxTesla: okay, now do you have the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd package installed?
<MaxTesla> ziroday no idea
<MaxTesla> ziroday most likely maybe
<MaxTesla> ziroday maybe ;)
<mrwes> heh
<Bischoop> r3dux: u sure?
<ziroday> MaxTesla: do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<MaxTesla> ziroday NO
<Bischoop> r3dux: so, u know where to do it?
<r3dux> Bischoop: No, I'm not :) But I've never seen the option, and I've had a lot of sound issues I've had to work out...
<MaxTesla> ziroday if i do that and reboot i get the black screen of death
<ziroday> MaxTesla: good, well it should be installing now
<MaxTesla> i recognize it
<ShadowSniper> Bischoop: is there a comparable program for gnome, i'd rather not have to install the kde support packages if i dont have to
<ziroday> MaxTesla: well you won't this time okay
<MaxTesla> ziroday ok but wont it mess with my semi installation of radeonhd?
<r3dux> Shadow - if you're using Alsa, try gnome-alsamixer
<MaxTesla> which i almost maybe did complete
<ShadowSniper> r3dux: alright, thanks
<ziroday> MaxTesla: err possibly, I have no idea what you did previously
<ziroday> MaxTesla: anyway, do that for now
<r3dux> or just alsamixer from the console, ("m" mutes/unmutes btw)
<MaxTesla> ziroday i am doing and it is blinking ;)
<ziroday> MaxTesla: blinking?
<Piet> hphubert: which ubuntu version do you have there?
<MaxTesla> ziroday i did THIS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<ShadowSniper> r3dux: just so you know most on most new motherboards the audio jacks can be either input or output
<MaxTesla> ziroday ok it is done now what?
<Bischoop> ShadowSniper: try: synaptic and you can find some software for gnome, BTW it's doesn matter what window manager u use, at least you'll have to install MAYBE some libraries for KDE
<Piet> hphubert: did you manually edit the file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<hphubert> Piet: i hav  server 9.04
<r3dux> Shadow - I've got a Acer Aspire 8920G - bought Oct 2008 - you reckon mine are?
<ShadowSniper> Bischoop: alright
<hphubert> Piet: no
<ziroday> MaxTesla: now edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/172933/
<Bischoop> ShadowSniper: or try to AKS Uncle Google :-)
<MaxTesla> ziroday it is completed what you said me to do
<r3dux> Shadow - maybe could be done in Windows - I don't know anything that would do the same port-swapping job in linux... you?
<Bischoop> ShadowSniper: or try to ASK Uncle Google :-)
<Boohbah> ShadowSniper: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=59456
<Piet> can someone pastebin their /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades for me, please?
<ShadowSniper> Bischoop: yeah, ive been looking around for most of today...
<Piet> should be 9.04
<Bischoop> ShadowSniper: and nothing...? maybe your'e first who does need it?
<hphubert> Piet: may i paste there my file?
<r3dux> Piet: The only line not commented out in my /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is: "[DEFAULT]" and "Prompt=normal"
<ShadowSniper> Bischoop: i may just not be looking for the right thing lol
<MaxTesla> ziroday it wont let me save
<MaxTesla> ziroday how do i save it?
<ziroday> MaxTesla: how are you editing the file?
<r3dux> MaxTesla: You might need to sudo gedit the file, not d it as your normal log in
<Boohbah> MaxTesla: you need to edit as root 'gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<MaxTesla> ziroday i click places computer etc x11 and the file
<ShadowSniper> Bischoop: i started out tryen to fix a problem with it being only one channel, then realised it wasnt the output it was the jack itself, which is why i had it plugged into another one in the first place lol
<r3dux> Copy the changes into the clipboard, close the file without saving, sudo gedit the file, paste changes or make mods, save, quit
<Piet> hphubert: please not
<MaxTesla> ziroday i need to edit it via the terminaö
<ziroday> MaxTesla: do gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the terminal
<Piet> thanks r3dux
<MaxTesla> ziroday yes i have done it give me 4 sec
<ShadowSniper> Bischoop: although the kmix seems to do what i want it too
<ShadowSniper> Bischoop: i just have to install it and try
<MaxTesla> ziroday ok i have done it
<hphubert> Piet: ok ps in linux i' m only 2nd week my english is not bad i've got only fourteen years old
<r3dux> MaxTelsa -- there a number of text only editing things, try "vi" but you need to know that ":q" quits and saves, "e" puts you in editing mode etc, ":q:" quits without saving --- I --THINK--- text editing in console can be a pain
<ziroday> MaxTesla: now please logout and log back in
<MaxTesla> ziroday it is done but i recognize all this and this all elads tot he black screen of death
<MaxTesla> ziroday if i do this now
<ziroday> MaxTesla: please logout and log back in
<MaxTesla> ziroday i will get the black screen of death
<Bischoop> ShadowSniper: Great :-) let us know does it help u, please just rememba that u  can configure channels, u find it in Options
<MaxTesla> ziroday i will get the blacks creen of death and it will take me 15-20 minutes to reinstall ubuntu
<jrib> r3dux: just use nano if you aren't comfortable with vi
<r3dux> I have faith in ziroday :) .... Damn optimists..
<MaxTesla> ziroday if i am not back within 5 minutes you will know that i have the black screen of death
<r3dux> jrib - you're right of course... I've not edited text in text mode for a long while - good reminder - thank you!
<ziroday> MaxTesla: if it "black screens of death" you can do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg,conf and change "radeonhd" to "ati"
<ziroday> or you can just leave
<gartral> how do i check server side if the x client is just waiting on a command?
 * r3dux goes for a beer and smoke - Friday FTW.
<Piet> hphubert: do this: echo '[DEFAULT]'> /tmp/release-upgrades; cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades >> /tmp/release-upgrades; sudo cp /tmp/release-upgrades /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Kartagis> would ekiga let you do stuff like windows netmeeting does?
<karen> how do i take my firewall off
<Severity1> ekiga is like skype
<jrib> karen: did you ever turn one on?
<ziroday> karen: sudo service ufw stop
<Exilant> I need some help / advice, I locked myself out of the system. I had grub2 installed and / as ext4, then i installed windows which overwrote the mbr. Using the livecd, i am able to chroot into my system again, but i don't know how i can install grub or grub2 from there on
<domenic> need some help settign up my dial-up modem in ubuntu 9.04 please
<hphubert> Piet: may i try now use a do-release-upgrade?
<jrib> !grub > Exilant
<ubottu> Exilant, please see my private message
<jrib> !dialup > domenic
<ubottu> domenic, please see my private message
<Piet> hphubert: please do
<karen> im trying to upload a vidio to a site and the connection keeps getting reset ?
<Kartagis> from gnomemeeting.org: It supports many audio and video codecs, and is interoperable with other SIP compliant software and also with Microsoft NetMeeting.
<Exilant> ubottu: you are quite smart, thanks :) i see why you pass the touring test :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ShadowSniper> Bischoop: ugh well http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdemultimedia/kmix/switches.html according to that, it has what i want
<ziroday> karen: that is unlikely to be a firewall, more likely an internet connection issue
<hphubert> Piet: thank you ps what can i do to upgrade my system to 9.10 i know thai is a alpha
<domenic> setserial dosent work
<ShadowSniper> Bischoop: but i cant seem to get to it =(
<gartral> how do i check server side if the x client is just waiting on a command?
<hphubert> *an aplha
<domenic> need some help settign up my dial-up modem in ubuntu 9.04 please
<karen> its doing my head in lol
<Piet> hphubert: 9.10 is a stable release by now
<karen> i just cant do anything on here
<ShadowSniper> Bischoop: *sigh* well i'll just have to pick this back up tomorrow, to tired to keep trouble shooting shit tonight =(
<Piet> hphubert: sorry, that was plain wrong
<domenic> hey, i need some help setting up my moden in 9.04 but i dont have "setserial" lspci is listing it but minicom isnt working
<gartral> ShadowSniper: language!
<ziroday> karen: try a different site to upload the file, a different internet connection or make a smaller/lower quality video?
<jrib> domenic: did you read ubottu's link?
<Piet> hphubert: 9.04 is stable 9.10 is not released, you are right.
<domenic> yeah setserial isnt working
<domenic> ive allready visited and tried that page :(~
<Kartagis> !language | ShadowSniper
<ubottu> ShadowSniper: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<khirr> hello, i have ssh server but my users can access to /home and see all folders, how can i change to the just can see their directory only, for exame /home/user
<hphubert> piet: may i upgrade my system to 9.10 by do-release-upgrade?
<Piet> hphubert: you could set your APT sources to point to karmenic. but i don't think you want to do this at this early stage, especially not on a server.
<Piet> hphubert: for what i know, do-release-upgrade will only upgrade to a higher version once this has been released
<Piet> hphubert: why do you want to upgrade anyway?
<hphubert> Piet: thak you
<hphubert> Piet: thank you
<mrwes> hphubert, run the alpha in a virtualbox -- much safer
<dorothygale> got a couple of niggly issues with my ubuntu install. i was hoping someone could offer some soultions. I am using a mitac 8050 running 9.04. My front audio ports aren't working and whenever I use the Fn combinations to raise or lower volume it mutes and the the desktop goes wacky and I have to ctrl-alt-esc
<Shapeshifter> Problem: When I launch skype in jaunty with all updates installed, it immediately crashes with a single message "Aborted" on the command line. I already tried: isntalling from medibuntu, from the skype repo and from the skype page and deleting ~/.Skype. All suggestions on the forums on how to fix this didn't work for me. Can you please help me?
<hphubert> ok
<wombatunder> does the Mobile Broadband section in Network connections in ubuntu 8.04 work properly?
<hphubert> Piet: i use my brain and i know that it is a bad idea
<ziroday> wombatunder: depends on your 3G card
<Bischoop> how to turn off slowly keyboard Ive turned it on with SHIFT PROBABLY
<MaxTesla> ziroday i am back
<Severity1> sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<ziroday> MaxTesla: did it fail?
<MaxTesla> ziroday it did not give me the black screen of death
<ziroday> MaxTesla: wonderful
<hphubert> who can past here own /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<sergio_> necestito ayuda
<hphubert> i hacen 't there aa documentation
<MaxTesla> ziroday it does work kinda it gave me more screen resolution options but now my monitor which i have connected to my laptop is a bit off and all videos are still very pixly
<wombatunder> ziroday: I have a Huawei E169 that access the australian optus network. I tried to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=cd4ade02b6c15e1c41c910c2a8c54385&t=858032 but I'm having issues connecting.
<ziroday> wombatunder: unfortunately I have no idea about 3G cards, however the large #ubuntu-au community will probably have an idea
<sergio_> ayuda con driver nvidia
<ziroday> MaxTesla: great
<wombatunder> zirodat: Ahh, Cool, thank you.
<Piet> hphubert: is the release-upgrades file still broken then?
<ziroday> sergio_: what language are you speaking?
<mrwes> MaxTesla, worked aye?
<MaxTesla> ziroday no not great my monitor is now way to the left and still the graphic card is not working even close to what it was under windows
<jrib> !es | sergio_
<ubottu> sergio_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sergio_> ziroday, spanish
<MaxTesla> mrwes by working if i can reboot yes, by work if videos are now smoth NO
<hphubert> Piet: younger i modified this file
<sergio_> ok, muchas gracias ubotuu
<Piet> hphubert: i just helped you fixing this filr which i think you previously broke by editing it manually. please don't break it again.
<hphubert> Piet: now all is ok
<ziroday> MaxTesla: how large is this monitor and at what resolution?
<mrwes> ziroday, didn't he have a virtual desktop setting in his original xorg.cong?
<mrwes> conf*
<hphubert> Piet: ok
<ziroday> MaxTesla: and what do you mean by "pixly videos"
<ziroday> mrwes: I asked him to remove it
<Piet> hphubert: actually you said you had not modified it when i asked you
<Piet> well, be it
<Azodon> I had read from Asus eeepc forum and found out the Huawei E220 work out of the box but not E169 the thumb drive shape modem for default Xandros Linux.
<hphubert> Piet: sry
<MaxTesla> ziroday forget about the monitor i can adjust that by going into the monitor options by clicking on it
<MaxTesla> ziroday what is 100% important is to get smoth videos
<MaxTesla> ziroday what i want are smoth videos where the camera can keep up and everything is not a big pixle
<ziroday> MaxTesla: okay, well unfortunately I have no idea what you mean by "pixly video"
<Bischoop> I PRESSD SHIFT and now I type very slowly
<ziroday> MaxTesla: can you take a screenshot?
<MaxTesla> ziroday what i mean is that when the video moves everything gets messy and you can see the pixles the smal squares you can see them it is not as smoth as when you watch tv
<MaxTesla> ziroday sure if you tell me how
<hphubert> i have a problem with my tl-wn353gd wireless card
<ziroday> MaxTesla: err okay, in a terminal please do metacity --replace
<Bischoop> jak wylaczyc powolne klawisze w kde?
<JFlash> hi, what's is the linux distro that has be most cool look looks?
<MaxTesla> ziroday ok i did that it made my monitor blink
<JFlash> you know, like Vista does
<Tyler> JFlash: they all can look cool
<Shapeshifter> gah this is so brilliant. I never expected ubuntu to be this crashy and buggy.
<ziroday> MaxTesla: okay, now try to play video
<Tyler> JFlash: you might want something that uses KDE, but even gnome can look fancy.
<JFlash> Tyler, yea, i've tried costomization but it's not the same thing, imho
<ziroday> JFlash: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic and note cool is subjective
<MaxTesla> ziroday ok give me 4 secs
<hphubert> i have a problem with my tl-wn353gd wireless card in iwconfig i don't see any cards
<gartral> is theere any X server configsurations i need to do for remote XDMP..
<MaxTesla> ziroday still everything is so pixly
<gartral> also, how do i make it so that sshd is loaded at startup, not login?
<ziroday> MaxTesla: okay, I'm sorry I can't help you any further as I can't completely understand your issue, the nice people in #radeonhd might
<MaxTesla> ziroday also my terminal wont close without asking do i want to close it is still apprently thinking
<MaxTesla> ziroday ok
<ziroday> MaxTesla: yes, it is running metacity
<MaxTesla> ziroday what is metacity
<hphubert> i have a problem with my tl-wn353gd wireless card in iwconfig i don't see any cards wh can help me?
<ziroday> MaxTesla: open another terminal, type in metacity --replace & disown then you can close both terminal
<bazhang> hphubert, what chipset
<MaxTesla> ziroday ok
<hphubert> bazhang: please wait
<MaxTesla> ziroday then i will check in that other channel
<MaxTesla> ziroday i also made a post about it here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/71091
<JFlash> Tyler, no ofense to involved parties but KDE looks like s**t to me
<MaxTesla> ziroday if you could go there and help me it would be great
<Tyler> JFlash: which KDE? KDE4 is pretty snazzy-looking
<Tyler> 3.5 does fit your description though
<ziroday> MaxTesla: I have already tried to help you, I have explained I cannot fully understand your issue.
<bazhang> JFlash, Tyler please move chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shapeshifter> can someone uploade me a deb for skype older than .72 ?
<MaxTesla> ziroday ok thanks for your time, atleast you didnt give me the black screen of death and that is always something
<dth_> hi guys, i reformatted my HDD (from ext4 to reiserfs), restored all the files and changed the fstab accordingly (new fstab: http://pastebin.ca/1423574 ) - now after boot I get a readonly filesystem and nothing seems to run properly, mount shows me http://pastebin.ca/1423575 which is nonsense as / is readonly (verified with touch /test) and /tmp isnt mounted as tmpfs at all, but rather shows the /tmp of the /dev/sda1 partition. Any suggestio
<dth_> ns?
<JFlash> ziroday, cool is subjective , but to some degree. if you present me ten times with a pair of  interfaces one created by a 5,000-wage professional and one created by a 100,000-wage professional, i will be able to pick which one created which all the 10 times right
<ziroday> JFlash: well I don't earn either of those amounts, nor am I an interface designer, best advice for you is to find a screenshot you like and ask us how its implemented
<bazhang> hphubert, lets keep this in channel
<linduxed> im using evolution as my mail client, and when i start the program up (using the vertical view option), the message pane gets stretched to ridiculous protortions and i have to drag to adjust it every start of the application...
<linduxed> any ideas?
<hphubert> bazhang:ok Realtek RTL8225
<alinuxskyper99> hi all got Jaunty server up...all is fine however some of my xp clients that are beidn the Jaunty GW can not access their VPN servers outside of the network...while other can...there are no iptable rules..just simple forwarding...and if I put the same IPs on a XP box that acts as a GW all work VPN works properly...any clues
<hphubert> i have a problem with my tl-wn353gd wireless card in iwconfig i don't see any cards wh can help me? chipset it Realtek RTL8225
<bazhang> hphubert, dont see anything in the forums about that; you got the chipset via the lsusb command?
<llml_> Anyone: I tried to use update-manager to upgrade my ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 but failed to see prompt like "new release available", any suggestion?
<hphubert> bazhang: i read it on one page
<vigo> How can I fix the Updates package manger so that it retrieves the security or whatever updates? is it a apt-get update or what?
<mrwes> llml_, try update-manager -d
<vigo> Thank you
<vigo> oh whoops
<bazhang> hphubert, did you run the lsusb command with the adapter plugged in?
<llml_> mrwes: yep, that is exactly what I did
<llml_> vigo: apt-get -f install
<mrwes> llml_, check your software sources for what type of updates you want
<bazhang> should be -c llml_
<vegombrei> is there a winamp version for ubuntu?
<bazhang> vegombrei, audacious
<vigo> llml_:Thank you
<mrwes> bazhang, update-manager -c ?
<bazhang> mrwes, yep
<hphubert> bazhang:device is plug in http://paste.ubuntu.com/172946/
<Tyler> vigo: to set it to always get certain types of upgrades, go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<mrwes> bazhang, hrmm...never used the -c flag
<bazhang> -d is for development mrwes
<llml_> bazhang: I'll have a try
<mrwes> bazhang, ahh...right, that was when I was grabbing the RC
<hphubert> bazhang: but i can"t see this device in system
<vigo> Tyler: Thank you
<llml_> bazhang: It didn't work as well :(
<llml_> mrwes: Does that mean my sources are not up to date?
<yacc> When installing from USB, should I kill the partition table or not?
<Fox_1_> hi all
<Fox_1_> people I have big problem with my audio card under ubuntu 9.04.
<The_Faithful> Hi
<carpii> yacc, depends what youre trying to achieve
<MaxTesla> ziroday are you still here?
<Fox_1_> the audio device is on board "nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio" device
<vigo> llml_: it is just the security updates and stuff, Update thing is set on Main Server and source code and stuff, I think that apt-get update /apt-get upgrade is working it out now.
<yacc> carpii, Install ubuntu :(
<carpii> yacc, you have a windows install you want to keep etc?
<MaxTesla> how do i run metacity and what is the stop command?
<carpii> or just want to format whole drive with ubuntu ?
<The_Faithful> I wanna install the kernel of ubuntu server into my ubuntu desktop, how can I do ?
<Fox_1_> I have read and done lots of stuff that I could find from google and forums
<Fox_1_> please help :(
<yacc> carpii, worse, I've downloaded the karmic netbook remix img, and installed it onto the whole USB stick, and the Acer One did not boot from it, despite me selecting USB FD as the boot target, ...
<yacc> carpii, nope.
<timahvo1> hi everybody
<yacc> carpii, Windows without protection is only relevant for gaming ;)
<mrwes> llml_, check system | admin | software sources and make sure the update tab, lower right corner is set to normal releases
<carpii> how did you put the image into usb ?
<bazhang> yacc, the karmic netbook remix?
<llml_> vigo: Thanks.
<timahvo1> how can I disable ipv6 in jaunty ?
<Piet> Fox_1_: you have not actually stated what does not work
<carpii> you cant tim, kernel bug
<Fox_1_> no sound
<Fox_1_> I have compiled and installed the alsa-driver's 1.0.20 version
<yacc> bazhang, yep, the karmic one.
<ranf> The_Faithful, install "linux-server"
 * llml_ checking through the software sources
<Fox_1_> and again no sound
<carpii> yacc, try putting it on usb using unetbootin
<carpii> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<vigo> llml_: and Tyler, Yes, the apt-get update.upgrade worked it out.
<bazhang> yacc, there is none for karmic, at least past alpha one
<Fox_1_> after that I have restart and the sound was worked
<The_Faithful> ranf, OK I will try
<Fox_1_> but after some minutes it
<Fox_1_> 's again stoped working
<simmerz> why can't i get UNR as an lpia image?!
<timahvo1> carpii: was that directed at me ?
<bazhang> yacc, at any rate, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<llml_> mrwes: It's set as you said.
<yacc> bazhang, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/
<MaxTesla> how do i run metacity what is the command to activate and de activate
<vigo> bazhang: There is already a #channel for that?
<llml_> mrwes: Seems not the reason
<carpii> timahvo1, yes. cant disable ipv6 in jaunty afaik
<carpii> well, not without patching kernel anyway
<bazhang> vigo, yep
<vigo> Neato
<hphubert> i have a problem with my tl-wn353gd wireless card in iwconfig i don't see any cards wh can help me? chipset it Realtek RTL8225
<timahvo1> MaxTesla: metacity --replace
<Fox_1_> also I have tried modprobe snd_hda_intel, but in some cases it not working, I don't know why
<timahvo1> carpii: thanks mate
<carpii> np
<MaxTesla> timahvo1 ok
<MaxTesla> timahov1 and what is the deactivate command
<Propeng> hi everybody
<bazhang> hphubert, please paste.ubuntu.com with the entire output of 'lsusb'
<timahvo1> MaxTesla: compiz or whatever --replace
<bazhang> hphubert, ie more than a single line
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MaxTesla> timahvo1 ok
<llml_> mrwes: I'm not using the official source. How can I check the source I'm using is up to date?
<MaxTesla> timahvo1 no no what is the command to shut down metacity so that i can close the termina window
<Piet> Fox_1_: what does this output (use pastebin if more two lines)? sudo lspci |grep -i audio
<hphubert> bazhang:this card is on pci http://paste.ubuntu.com/172951/
<Propeng> is ubuntu 9.04 supposed to boot in a minute on a 1.5 gb ram 2.6 ghz 86x 32-bit pc?
<timahvo1> MaxTesla: I don't follow.
<MaxTesla> timahvo1 ok
<Fox_1_> Piet: 00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<timahvo1> MaxTesla: if you want it detached from the terminal try metacity --replace &
<bazhang> hphubert, please the entire output, not a single line --->paste.ubuntu.com
<Piet> Fox_1_: and this: lspci -n|grep 00:06.1
<MaxTesla> timahvo1 i recognize it but shouldnt there be a word after the &
<MaxTesla> timahvo1 it worked
<Fox_1_> 00:06.1 0403: 10de:0371 (rev a2)
<timahvo1> MaxTesla: awesome :)
<MaxTesla> timahvo1 no it did not work now everything is strange
<MaxTesla> haha
<john> hey peeps! i'm trying to dual boot, and have two menus! when i select winxp on the first menu then i have to choose again! can i make the second menu die by deleting 'stage2' in the ./boot/grub folder?
<hphubert> bazhang:in lsusb i have got only one line
<llml_> mrwes: ping!
<timahvo1> MaxTesla: lol
<MaxTesla> timahvo1 now i cant even open the old 2 terminals
<timahvo1> MaxTesla: what is you are trying to do ?
<bazhang> hphubert, is this usb or pci card?
<MaxTesla> timahvo1 now i cant even move the windows or minimize things
<hphubert> bazhang: i worte that it  is a pci card
<Fox_1_> Piet: what that's mean?
<MaxTesla> timahvo1 now i cant even open a new window or an internet page
<al_paun> Hi there. Do you know how to configure a backup internet connection to switch automaticaly if the main internet connection is down?
<timahvo1> MaxTesla: what window manager do you want to use?
<john> anyone know their grub?
<bazhang> hphubert, then the entire output of 'lspci' --> paste.ubuntu.com
<john> (and willing to help me :)
<MaxTesla> timahvo1 i just want to tunr of the metacity
<vigo> john: Installed from ISO?
<MaxTesla> timahvo1 how do i turn it off
<john> vigo: huh?
<john> vigo: ubuntu was installed from liveusb from iso....
<vigo> john: did you download and install Ubuntu or are you using the WUBI?
<hphubert> bazhang:http://paste.ubuntu.com/172953/
<MaxTesla> timahvo1 i will try to shut down the computer
<john> vigo: wubi in the past
<Piet> Fox_1_: this is the unique PCI ID of your sound chipset: 0403: 10de:0371 (rev a2)
<timahvo1> MaxTesla: just replace it with another window manager like compiz or xfwm with compiz --replace& or xfwm --replace &
<john> vigo: is that the second boot?
<Fox_1_> Piet: so, that does it say to you?
<vigo> john: ok, maybe fix grub, let me look at the forums
<Piet> Fox_1_: having this helps me finding out whether this chip should be working on linux
<john> vigo: oooo i have to go
<john> vigo thanks tho
<Fox_1_> Piet: ohhh,  got it
<al_paun> Do you know how to configure a backup internet connection to switch automaticaly if the main internet connection is down in ubuntu?
<Piet> Fox_1_: by what i can tell the chip is supported since linux 2.6.25, so it should work in jaunty (2.6.28)
<piyu> where is all fonts find in linux machine
<elahe> hi
<llml_> Anyone: How can I check the source (non-official) I'm using is up to date or not? I went to the http site of my source. It shows that it's last modified date is May 15th. Can I take it for granted that this source is up to date with the offical one?
<hphubert> bazhang; i have insert 2x pci lan cards and 1x pci wlan card
<Piet> Fox_1_: you can look those pci id's support status up here: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx
<domenic> hey i am having trouble fgeting modem to work, have followed the ubuntu page and installed correctdriver but i think i need to use "setserial" to make a link between something?
<Piet> Fox_1_: i'm sorry but i cannot help further since i must go to bed
<Piet> i've been awake for 24 hours now.
<Fox_1_> Piet: no problem, thanks
<piyu> please tel me where i find fonts in linux
<bazhang> hphubert, pcmcia you mean?
<domenic> plz help?
<vigo> llml_:Did you try uname -r?
<Gothfunc> hi.  how do you install a command line installation on the jaunty alt cd?  there doesn't seem to be an option
<domenic> thers not one mate
<llml_> vigo: You mean update-manager -r?
<bazhang> Gothfunc, you want a minimal install?
<Gothfunc>  aye
<erUSUL> !minimal | Gothfunc
<ubottu> Gothfunc: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> try the 9mb minimal iso then Gothfunc
<hphubert> bazhang: i ve got a server I insert there 2x pci lan card and 1x pci  wlan card
<vigo> llml_: No that command shows the currently installed kernel.
<hphubert> bazhang: i have installed only one lan card
<kixs> When using rm -r directory it always asks if I want to remove every file/directory. Anyway to stop it from asking about every file?
<hphubert> bazhang: i want install wlan
<Gothfunc> ah, so it will install only the absolute essentials?  thanks :)
<hphubert> bazhang: 2nd lan card isn' t need me
<domenic> hey, i am trying to get modem card to work, i have installed driver but minicom is not dialing on it
<llml_> vigo: lsb_release ?
<domenic> can someone plz help?
<ndan> Hi, I installed a package (squid) from its src deb. But everytime I try to dist-upgrade, apt always suggest me to upgrade it. How can I suppress that?
<bazhang> domenic, give it some time before repeating please
<domenic> ohh, sorry
<domenic> i dont use irc moch
<pawel> jest ktoś z Polski ??
<vigo> llml_: uname -r will show you the kernel version.
<hphubert> ja jestem
<bazhang> pawel, #ubuntu-pl
<Dr_Willis> !pin | ndan
<kmdm> ndan: Maybe something like: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ubottu> ndan: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<pawel> a jak wejsc na ten kanał
<pawel> ubuntu-pl
<bazhang> pawel, /join #ubuntu-pl
<llml_> vigo: Yep, uname -r
<llml_> 2.6.27-14-generic
<pawel>  /join #ubuntu-pl
<llml_> vigo: That what I got
 * kmdm must learn the ubottu commands sometime :)
<ndan> kmdm: Dr_Willis: ubottu: thank you very much!
<jman5555> hello, for some reson I have not been able to connect wirelessly to the internet in Ubuntu 8.10. Can anyone help me?
<muse> the jaunty network manager is abit odd.. when ever I try add a wired network connection it greys out the apply button. I manually edited /etc/networs/interfaces and my network is running but still the manager does not show it as connected?
<vigo> llml: ok that is the kernel. let me look at the man pages for the rest of the info.
<domenic> have you got your wireless card drivers
<vegombrei> i have a problem .. does the new ubuntu hide folders? i cant seem to find the irssi folder in my home
<jman5555> yes I hav my wireless drivers
<muse> vegombrei: ctrl+h to show hidden folders
<hphubert> bazhang do you understand me?
<llml_> I saw somebody needed the FONT folder just now. Here we go:/usr/share/fonts
<Dr_Willis> llml_:  or for a single user /home/USERNAME/.fonts :)
<bazhang> hphubert, you want to install wireless on a server with one or more wireless cards?
<vegombrei> muse: thanks
<muse> np
<llml_> Dr_Willis: exectly :)
<bazhang> hphubert, this server will be a wifi hotspot?
<domenic> jman5555, try this link: http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbeginlinux.com%2Fdesktop_training%2Fubuntu%2F1096-ubuntu-wireless-setup&ei=XFkNSq2cFZ7EtAPs983zAg&usg=AFQjCNF8MMagFjNw57UgWIoCnTZLAIPRBg&sig2=8X0GtyffJF5ElJtuIEz6LA
<hphubert> bazhang: i want install one wireless card
<jman5555> ok
<Jck_true> Hey - I'm attempting to setup a proftpd server but it files when i attempt to load it..
<Jck_true> localhost - fatal: Socket operation on non-socket
<vigo> llml_: cat /etc/lsb-release try that one
<llml_> vigo: lsb-release -a will be fine to show the release info.
<hphubert> bazhang: it will connect to router
<domenic> does anyone know about dial-up modems please
<hphubert> bazhang: server will be a client
<vigo> llml: okee dokee., did you see what Dr_Willis posted?
<jman5555> thank you soooooooooo much
<Jck_true> I've used http://www.proftpd.org/docs/configs/virtual.conf example configuration and only change the paths
<bigjay> hi guys
<domenic> no probs
<jman5555> helped alot!
<domenic> thanks
<silentx> Hey .. I have installed the ubuntu 9.04 new fresh and i used to use 8.10 but my hard drive still EXT3 could help me to change it to EXT4
<MaxTesla> hello i have a problem with my text is very thick
<bazhang> hphubert, try sudo modprobe 8139too in terminal
<MaxTesla> when i restarted all my text was very thick and heavy
<domenic> maxtesla, do you know about what your dpi is?
<llml_> vigo: I guess no. Where did he posted?
<kholerabbi> silentx: you will have to do that through the 9.04 liveCD
<MaxTesla> domenic how do i check it
<vegombrei> MaxTesla: please define heavy?
<rjsvaljean> VLC crashes almost immediately when trying to play a .avi. When run in the terminal it gives me this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/172961/ (something about BadAlloc, insuffecient resources). Any idea what the problem could be ? Videos were working fine a couple of days back.
<llml_> vigo: About my problem ?
<domenic> maxtesla, im not sure how to fix that but i believe it would have something to do qwith your screen resolution, or the dpi?
<MaxTesla> vegombrei before the text was nice and crisp and the monitor was birghter now everything is  a bit darker and fater
<vigo> llml_ : Dr_Willis:  llml_:  or for a single user /home/USERNAME/.fonts :)
<silentx> kholerabbi: could you tell me how or just give me a tutorial about it ? and what is the different i will get ?
<MaxTesla> domenic how do i check my dpi
<domenic> maxtesla, try pressing  "auto" on your monitor by any chance does that fix it?
<hphubert> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/172963/
<llml_> vigo: Yep for this one.
<kholerabbi> silentx: sure see: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<bazhang> hphubert, did you run the command? now try ifconfig  in terminal
<silentx> THNKS :)
<kholerabbi> silentx: I do not think you will notice a difference.
<MaxTesla> domenic i dont have an auto
<llml_> vigo: It's about the font folder. Not about my problem :)
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> im having a big issue with my mythbuntu setup. I cannot run MythFrontend app anymore. When i click on it manually it doesnt even run. Nothing responds.
<domenic> maxtesla, umm than im not sure, can you  define what you mean, eg: is everything big, or is it just the text?
<hphubert> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/172965/
<llml_> vigo: Nice talking with you:) Thanks anyway:)
<bsusa> could someone please assist me
<MaxTesla> somenic the text is thick and the mouse is not s crisp as before
 * llml_ supper time
<MaxTesla> *domenic
<vigo> llml_: You found the release info and the kernel info, I hope that helped.
<bazhang> hphubert, did you run the sudo modprobe 8139too command?
<domenic> can anyone help me set up my dial-up card, ive installed the linux drivers but its still not working, im not sure how to use setserial to adssign it to for example "/dev/ttyS4"
<MaxTesla> domenic i have been reinstalling my ubuntu a million times i got some help with the graphic drivers but bahh
<llml_> vigo: It shows I am using 8.10..
<MaxTesla> everything is gay i am logging
<hphubert> bazhang yes
<kholerabbi> silentx: make sure you do not run those commands on a mounted partition- OK? that could be dangerous for your data.
<domenic> maxtesla, yeah but what is actully "thick"
<vigo> llml_ : Now you can search the forums in that realm or section.
<domenic> like what do you mean?
<silentx> :S
<silentx> oky i was just going to do it !
<llml_> vigo: yep, I'll have a try:)
<silentx> brb i will restart c ya
<bazhang> sudo ifconfig eth0 up <--try this hphubert
<kholerabbi> silentx: liveCD :P
<benofsky> I'm putting together a custom ubuntu distro for a charity which fix old computers and send them to africa. I'm following the guide on ubuntu.org and am up to putting the cd together. I have just run the command "sudo mksquashfs edit extract-cd/casper/filesystem.squashfs -nolzma" - It got to 100% and now is just printing lots and lots of whitespace... should I stop it. or is this normal?
<silentx> yep ;)
<vigo> Learning is FUN
<domenic> please please help me with "setserial"
<bazhang> err belay that hphubert
<llml_> vigo: Yep:) By the way, you are from the U.S.?
<bazhang> hphubert, try sudo dhclient eth0
<Shapeshifter> Problem: When I launch skype in jaunty with all updates installed, it immediately crashes with a single message "Aborted" on the command line. I already tried: isntalling from medibuntu, from the skype repo and from the skype page and deleting ~/.Skype. All suggestions on the forums on how to fix this didn't work for me. Can you please help me?
<vigo> llml: Yes I am, for now.
<Dr_Willis> benofsky:  id let it run for a while.. making a swiashfs can take some time
<benofsky> alright. thanks Dr_Willis
<domenic> \nice
<domenic> \nick
<hphubert> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/172967/
<domenic> any1
<bazhang> hphubert, that is the nic listed in your lspci, there is no wifi card showing up there at all
<silentx> kholerabbi: i think what is need just to run liveCD write the command "tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/DEV" then the command "e2fsck -fD /dev/DEV" Right ?
<bazhang> hphubert, are you hot-plugging the pcmcia card?
<vigo> domenic: Have you bookmarked this?> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<kholerabbi> silentx- yep except replace DEV with your filesystemm (e.g, mine was dsb3)
<hphubert> bazhang it is insert in pci
<hphubert> bazhang i haven' t got a pcmcia slot
<bazhang> hphubert, are you hotplugging it?
<bazhang> hphubert, it is not showing up in your listed devices
<kholerabbi> silentX: *sdb3 - check out system > administration > disk partitioner for more info on your partitions
<hphubert> bazhang but i insert this device
<vigo> domenic: or this> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<jerroome> hello
<linduxed> lets assume the following: i have a server with a 250Gb drive and buy a 500Gb that i clone the smaller drive onto (with a tool called clonezilla). Because the 500Gb drive is a clone of the 250Gb one, the large drive only has room for 250Gb.
<linduxed> Now, I need to resize the /home/ partition on the large drive, but it is imperative that no data is lost. I will backup the thing, but I dont want to end up having a corrupted drive/unusable system. Any way to do this?
<silentx> loooooolz i got lost with dsb :S
<silentx> oky i will now :D
<bazhang> hphubert, after start up? that device is normally a pcmcia card
<jerroome> can someone give me a hint how I can partition the system onto 2 disks with preseed configuration ?
<vigo> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<vigo> whoops
<hphubert> bazhang what can i do now?
<jerroome> I mean for example 3 partitions /boot, /usr and / on /dev/sda and /home and /tmp on /dev/sdb ....
<kholerabbi> jerome: what is preseed?
<vigo> linduxed and jerroome: You could use LVM striping
<yinlong> i want to know what are in the /usr?
<silentx> as i have here EXT3 >> /dev/sda1 -- Extended /dev/sda2 -- linux swap >> /dev/sda5 "" i think my target is sda1""
<silentx> Right ?
<linduxed> vigo: ??? whats that, never heard o it befor
<kholerabbi> silentx: sounds like it. does the size look right?
<Jack_Sparrow> !files > yinlong
<ubottu> yinlong, please see my private message
<silentx> The size of EXT3 "/dev/sda1" == 35.70 GiB
<silentx> and i have 40 GB HD
<kholerabbi> :P then go for it
<jerroome> preseed is debian's and ubuntu preconfiguration file for automatic installation
<bigjay> how can i see the transfer rate of a file copy with nautilus?
<hphubert> i will be later
<jrib> bigjay: what version of ubuntu?
<anas> proplem with usb in virtualbox ... any ideas ??
<vigo> linduxed: http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/Debian/LVM <that explains it, sorta
<silentx> cool i will back up my files 1st
<silentx> brb
<jrib> anas: usually you have to say what the problem is, not just say there is a problem.  You may want to try #vbox though
<gfdsa> .
<laxa8831> howdy
<jrib> !pm | bigjay
<ubottu> bigjay: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jack_Sparrow> anas Did you get the vbox program online or apt-get.. the online version has usb
<laxa8831> anyone here any any issues with the souce pane for rhythmbox?
<jrib> bigjay: nautilus should show you a dialog box with the transfer rate when you copy large files
<sannysanoff> Hello! I created USB image ('dd' the whole device /dev/sdc) -> /tmp/sdc.img  .. How do I mount only one partition (former sdc1) from that image? Thanks in advance!
<domenic> vigo, have now :P
<anas> jack_sparrow ; apt-get non-ose
<Dr_Willis> sannysanoff:  i saw how todo that in a magazine artical just the other day
<Huufarted> Folks, I have a problem.  Num lock *IS* on, but I cannot type using my keypad.  I get nothing when I try to
<Dr_Willis> sannysanoff:  you use the 'offset'  option of mount.
<jrib> Huufarted: if you hold down 4, does your mouse pointer move?
<Jack_Sparrow> anas I didnt know they added the usb version, but try vbox just the same
<sannysanoff> Dr_Willis, will look, thanks
<jrib> bigjay: please stop pming me.  Speak in the channel
<xub> hi, how do i program terminal to display a certain something if i type a command?
<Huufarted> jrib, you're good sir!  Now how do I turn that off?
<vigo> domenic: Did you get that link I posted?
<xub> or if i type a given something
<coz_> xub   a certain something?
<jrib> Huufarted: ctrl-shift-numlock (also some accessibility option in mouse preferences dialog)
<Huufarted> jrib:  you rock!  Thanks brother.
<bigjay> jrib: can this be enabled for all files/copy processes?
<Dr_Willis> sannysanoff:   use 'fdisk -u -l driveimagefile'
<xub> coz_: for example: IF i type 'sudo hurr' THEN print "DURR" ?
<jrib> bigjay: I don't know
<laxa8831> because rhytmbox doesn't have a source box, like it should?
<Dr_Willis> sannysanoff:  find the  start block of the partition you want. (mutiply that by 512)  and then use  mount -t whatever -o loop,ro,offset=###### imagename /media/test
<coz_> xub,  mm  I think I am confused by that :)   I am not sure  it took me a while to figure out to eliminate the  "password for user" thing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> xub that is not a ubuntu support question.. thanks.. there are channels for #bash and the others
<laxa8831> and when i remove and reinstall it using add/remove, it doesnt seem to work, ie all settings are rememberd and songs still there
<anas> i have that usb device that is not working with vbox ,,it is a usb cable of joinmax robots http://roboexp.com ...  i tried it in mac with vbox and worked fine... any ideas ??
<Dr_Willis> sannysanoff:  that was in  the Feb issue of Linux Pro Magazine in the 'ask klaus' section :)
<xub> coz_, Jack_Sparrow: thanks, i'll try it there :)
<anas> i have that usb device that is not working with vbox ,,it is a usb cable of joinmax robots http://roboexp.com ...  i tried it in mac with vbox and worked fine... any ideas ??
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > anas
<anas> i have that usb device that is not working with vbox ,,it is a usb cable of joinmax robots http://roboexp.com ...  i tried it in mac with vbox and worked fine... any ideas ??
<ubottu> anas, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> anas STOP IT
<Dr_Willis> anas:  useing the virtualbox from the repso? or from the box web site?
<bazhang> anas, dont repeat so often
<Dr_Willis> anas:  for usb - you musst use the one from the web site.
<vigo> laxa8831: Have you removed or purged it?
<domenic> vigo, yes and it didnt help sorry
<kixs> Any idea why when I SSH into ubuntu it gives me a $ prompt instead of asfd@asfd:$
<laxa8831> vigo: yeah, but all settings remain. do you mean remving and then adding it again? that's what i've been doing
<anas> Dr_Willis : not working
<vigo> domenic: Are you using a RAID volume?
<Dr_Willis> kixs:  check the .profile or .bashrc or .bash_profile and how its setting the prompt.
<domenic> vigo, ive installed all the drivers and such for myy card but i dont know what /dev/ttyS? it is
<Dr_Willis> anas:  sory to hear that. i would say check the vbox docs and tweak with the usb configuation stuff.
<Jack_Sparrow> laxa8831 Use purge with apt-get or synaptic
<vigo> laxa8831: Yes, purge it and apt-get it.
<domenic> vigo, ive installed all the drivers and such for myy card but i dont know what /dev/ttyS? it is
<kixs> thxs dr_willis - It simply annoying as I cant press up arrow for instance :P
<domenic> whoops
<Dr_Willis> kixs:  huh? thats for the command line history.. You sure you are not using sh instead ofbash? try eccho $SHELL
<anas> Dr_Willis:   this usb device is the only problem ,,,other devices works fine..
<Dr_Willis> anas:  sounds like a job for the Virtualbox forums.. (if they have any)
<Jack_Sparrow> domenic go to a terminal and type dmesg | grep ttyS
<anas> Dr_Willis: ok,,, thanks
<domenic> [ 1868.387515] ttyS3: LSR safety check engaged!
<domenic> [ 1904.757063] ttyS3: LSR safety check engaged!
<domenic> [ 1907.760219] ttyS3: LSR safety check engaged!
<domenic> [ 1908.761284] ttyS3: LSR safety check engaged!
<domenic> [ 1909.762328] ttyS3: LSR safety check engaged!
<domenic> [ 1941.502852] ttyS3: LSR safety check engaged!
<FloodBot1> domenic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vigo> domenic: This page sorta explains those errors, http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0607.1/0718.html
<laxa8831> vigo & mr sparrow: ahum. turns out i needed to press f9....
<laxa8831> cheers anyway
<pawel> #ubuntu-pl
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does anyone know what to do if Vista does not boot after install?
<domenic> vigo, sorry i cant work it out, i dont really understand much of that
<Dr_Willis> CoJaBo-Aztec:  you mean vista does not boot after you install 'ubuntu' ?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Dr_Willis: Yes
<domenic> CoJaBo-Aztec, use the vista install cd and do a startup recovery
<CoJaBo-Aztec> domenic: Dont have one of those, unfortunately.
<benofsky> Dr_Willis, it's being doing the whitespace thing for like 20-30 minutes now
<Dr_Willis> CoJaBo-Aztec:  You do see vista in the grub menu entries?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Dr_Willis: Yes.
<domenic> CoJaBo-Aztec> then boot vista then install do the dual boot from there
<benofsky> Dr_Willis, this is actually after it reached 100% btw (actually it got to 101% but w/e :))
<Dr_Willis> benofsky:  how much cpu ya got on that machine?
<benofsky> 2.4ghz
<benofsky> dual core - but it's in a vm
<benofsky> 2gb ram...
<Dr_Willis> benofsky:  well it is doing some work..but it may be hung.. NOt sure what to tell ya..
<benofsky> hmm
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Dr_Willis: When I select it, is says "Starting up...", but just stays there.
<domenic> CoJaBo-Aztec, ohh your up a creek without a paddle unless its on a different HDD
<Dr_Willis> benofsky:  that swuashfs stuff is trying to swuash it real good. :)
<benofsky> lol
<CoJaBo-Aztec> domenic: Any way to get it to boot?
<benofsky> I'll give it another 30 minutes if it's still going I think I'll cancel it
<benofsky> thanks though
<Dr_Willis> CoJaBo-Aztec:  so wiaht is vista doing when you select boot fromt he grub menu?
<francescone> helloooo
<francescone> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Dr_Willis: It says "Starting up...", and just stays there.
<vigo> I am going to practice Tux Typing now, Thank you kindly and all have a fantastic moment.
<Dr_Willis> CoJaBo-Aztec:  i would have to say check in #windows
<francescone> what?not sharing fuck off
<bazhang> francescone, no language here
<domenic> CoJaBo-Aztec, not sure, hang on
<Dr_Willis> shareing what? whats to share.. its all at web sites..
<Dr_Willis> Not like theres much Linux warez :P
<laxa8831> hi again
<laxa8831> turns out i was wrong
<laxa8831> but purging rhythmbox and installing it again still leaves all settings behind
<domenic> CoJaBo-Aztec, by the looks no, but it is definate ly doable if you can get your hands on a disk
<Dr_Willis> laxa8831:  correct.. removing system packages does NOT NOT NOT affect the users settings.
<domenic> NOW I NEED SOMEONE TO WALK ME THROUGH TRYING TO GET MY DRIVERS RIGHT\
<laxa8831> ok then, could it be the user packages that are stopping it working properly?
<Jack_Sparrow> domenic Lose the caps please
<domenic> err sorry..
<kQ> anybody having ATI graphics card problems?
<Dr_Willis> laxa8831:  if you mean user 'settings' make a new user.. see if it works for them
<laxa8831> willis: nice
<domenic> can anyone help me set up my dial-up card, ive installed the linux drivers but its still not working, im not sure how to use setserial to adssign it to for example "/dev/ttyS4"
<jrib> domenic: you need to give more details...
<Jack_Sparrow> domenic I suggest you ask your question with enough details needed to answer it. Like which ubuntu release and which video card chipset etc
<KingKimi> bash: export: `10000': not a valid identifier
<KingKimi> bash: export: `10000': not a valid identifier
<KingKimi> bash: export: `1000000': not a valid identifier
<KingKimi>  whenever  i open terminal, i get this message @ the top.. how to get rid of it ?
<FloodBot1> KingKimi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<A_I_> what's the 'apt' command to get the changelog of a non-installed package ?
<jrib> KingKimi: does it happen with a fresh new user?
<domenic> jrib, i have installed modem using the conexant dell hybrid driver but i cant get it to work, like it said installed /dev/modem but if i put thatinto minicom it dosent work
<KingKimi> jrib, No
<jrib> KingKimi: find out what file is responsible in your user's ~.  Start with ~/.bashrc and ~/.profile
<jrib> A_I_: aptitude changelog PACKAGE
<KingKimi> jrib, i tried to increase the history's capacity
<jrib> KingKimi: pastebin
<KingKimi> jrib, what paste bin ???
<jrib> !doesn't work | domenic
<ubottu> domenic: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jrib> !pastebin | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rjsvaljean> No ones replied to my querry yet so I'm repeating myself. VLC seems unable to play .avi s(or .mkvs for that matter.) Gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172961/ when run from terminal. MPlayer gives something similar : http://paste.ubuntu.com/172970/. Some one please help. Video playback was working fine a couple of days back. I dunno what broke it.
<KingKimi> jrgp, dont sent !pastebin
<A_I_> jrgp I get E: smbldap-tools is not an official Ubuntu package, cannot display its changelog.
<KingKimi> jrgp, sorry.. not you
<KingKimi> jrib, i know what pastebin is ..
<A_I_> isn't there an apt-SOMETHING cmd ?
<KingKimi> jrib, why did you send that ?
<jrib> KingKimi: ok then pastebin what you did...
<Dr_Willis> KingKimi:  sounds like a typo in what you changed.
<jrib> A_I_: not that I know of
<KingKimi> jrib, isnt it above ??
<benofsky> Dr_Willis, I just went ahead and ctrl-ced it. and am gonna try do the rest :P - sudo mkisofs -D -r -V "$IMAGE_NAME" -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c - do I need to repalce $IMAGE_NAME here?
<A_I_> ok thanks
<jrib> KingKimi: no...
<KingKimi> bash: export: `10000': not a valid identifier bash: export: `10000': not a valid identifier
<KingKimi> jrib, three lines like this
<Dr_Willis> benofsky:  that command is assuminb you actually have that $IMAGE_NAME veriable set beforhand..
<jrib> KingKimi: pastebin the contents of the file you edited
<Jack_Sparrow> domenic Here is how I setup my dial up modem long ago.. it may help  http://paste.ubuntu.com/172986/
<Dr_Willis> benofsky:   proberly from some earlier example line. you could use a filename I guess.
<benofsky> as an environment variable Dr_Willis ?
<KingKimi> KingKimi, i tried to edit the history command's capacity
<benofsky> ok thanks
<benofsky> what will the filename be?
<KingKimi> jrib, i tried to edit the history command's capacity
<Dr_Willis> benofsky:  Yes..  echo $IMAGE_NAME
<ikonia> KingKimi: "hitory" is just an alias of fc
<jrib> KingKimi: yeah, I got that.  Well that's your issue.  So either fix it or pastebin it so I can tell you how to fix it
<Shapeshifter> Dammit. This is so frustrating. None of the voip software I tried is working. skype just crashes isntantly, ekiga freezes when hanging up and it doesn't echo sound nor video, qutecom crashes when choosing the webcam... This is insane. I need this to work
<Dr_Willis> benofsky:  ive no idea what the name should be. proberly mentioned inthe docs on how to do what you are doing.
<KingKimi> ikonia, ?? what is "hitory" i dont knowwhat is "hitory"
<benofsky> ok thanks again Dr_Willis !
<KingKimi> jrib, WHAT to paste ?
<ikonia> KingKimi: you said you tried to edit the history command's capacity
<bazhang> KingKimi, history
<jrib> KingKimi: THE FILE YOU EDITED
<KingKimi> jrgp, WHERE is that file ?
<KingKimi> jrgp, sorry. not you :(
<KingKimi> jrib, which file ?
<domenic> typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<domenic>  only displays some stuff about ttyS3 i need to make a symbolic link between my modem and like /dev/ttyS5 or whatever i think , thats what im asking for help with
<ikonia> KingKimi: YOU edited it, which file did you edit ?
<jrib> KingKimi: "i tried to edit the history command's capacity" How did you do that?
<KingKimi> ikonia, someone here gave me a command ..
<ikonia> KingKimi: what command
<Jack_Sparrow> domenic did you see the link I gave you
<domenic> yup
<KingKimi> ikonia, jrib echo "export HISTSIZE 5000" >> ~/.bashrc
<ikonia> KingKimi: remove HISTSIZE 5000 from ~/.bashrc then
<Jack_Sparrow> domenic It spells it out specifically
<Dr_Willis> this is when itpays to learn the FUNdamentals.. not just do commands people suggest...
<KingKimi> ikonia, is that a folder ?
<jrib> KingKimi: edit your ~/.bashrc and change "HISTSIZE 5000" to "HISTSIZE=5000"
<KingKimi> *file ?
<ikonia> KingKimi: no - it's a file in your home directory,
<domenic> jack_sparrow, i know i did it it comes back with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172989/
<KingKimi> jrib, where is that file ?
<KingKimi> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> KingKimi: it's in ~ - your home directory
<axisys> what is the command to reset gnome settings?
<jrib> KingKimi: ~/.bashrc .  ~ means /home/YOUR_USERNAME
<terrestre> there's any  disadvantage in audio setting by installing ubuntustudio video and graphics apps?
<station6> anyone can help me with my wireless? It is all installed and scanning but when I connect to a network it goes to 0%
<station6> and then re-associates every 10 seconds or so
<Jack_Sparrow> domenic did you even try to create the ln for your ttyS3
<KingKimi> jrib, i did that.. thnx
<terrestre> station6,  you need to say what release are you using
<station6> I have had this problem on jaunty and on intrepid, using ath9k
<domenic> jack_sparrow, could you please explain,
<station6> i also have kernel 2.6.27-30rc5 i have tired
<station6> and i installed the backports and wicd network manager
<domenic> jack_sparrow, all i did was install the hsf driver
<station6> cannot make it work
<KingKimi> hplaserjet1020 is not working ... i have hplip.. it asked me to install plugin when i plugged for the first time... but it still wont print.. but it just says that printing has finished :P ?  ??? :(
<domenic> jack _sparrow, it said: Modem driver should be installed and available on /dev/modem.
<domenic> If not, your modem may not be supported.
<Jack_Sparrow> domenic You said" you only needed help with symlink.. that page tells you how to do it for ttyS5, do the same but for your ttyS3..
<station6> I have tried many things and done a ton of reasarch but im not getting anywhere
<ahills> on successful login to jaunty server i was presented with information on packages that needed updating etc.. this has now gone, what application or script displays this info please?
<Jack_Sparrow> domenic most of those softmodems are horrible junk.  You should at least get a real hardware modem if you are going touse a dialup
<Xcell> zoom makes a great serial modem for linux.
<domenic> jack_sparrow, can you suggest a cheap one?
<Jack_Sparrow> domenic I went with a xircom pcmcia for the laptop and an airlink external on another
<hi365> does ubuntu support the Intel® SCH US15W XL ? (nettop chipset)
<Jack_Sparrow> $25
<station6> anyone?
<codeshepherd> what are the advantages of using ubuntu over debian on a server ?
<terrestre> ahills, sudo aptitude update
<Jack_Sparrow> codeshepherd Try #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-offtopic
<CoJaBo-Aztec> domenic: Ok, I did find the Vista disc.
<ahills> terrestre: im looking for a script or application that displays just the info i.e if packageas are up to date or if n are out of date
<Gamarok__> how can i convert video into other formats i mean what tool would i require in linux
<Jack_Sparrow> ahills Out of date as compared to what.. the lates release or just updated to our repo version
<domenic> <CoJaBo-Aztec> okay put it in then boot fromit and select "startup repair
<Dr_Willis> Gamarok__:  mencoder, ffmpeg, or front ends to those tools like winff, avidumex,
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg-debian): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 226 kB, installed size 820 kB
<domenic> jack_sparrow, i would like an internal one , do you know of any?
<Pici> ahills: I believe you're talking about the motd that is shown when you login to the server. see man motd.tail to see what scripts generate this information.
<ahills> Pici: this sounds exactly what i was looking for  thank you so much
<station6> anyone can help me with ath9k on jaunty?
<ranf> !info update-motd | ahills
<ubottu> ahills: update-motd (source: update-motd): Modular framework to dynamically generate the message of the day. In component main, is standard. Version 1.11.1 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> domenic internals are much more hit and miss even when they say they are linux comp.. they often want you to build or compile your own driver..  externals, will almost alwasy work out of the box
<domenic> oaky kewl
<IHS_Intern> I've restored an image of ubuntu copied from a ~9.6GB drive to a ~9.3GB HD. I'm figuring it's going to have some issues, how can I check to see if swap is enabled or giving errors?
<KingKimi> hplaserjet1020 is not working ... i have hplip.. it asked me to install plugin when i plugged for the first time... but it still wont print.. but it just says that printing has finished :P ?  ??? :(
<domenic> jack_sparrow, im not sure but i did a setserial earlier on ttyS3 but didnt really know how to use, i think this may be issue? do you know
<Gamarok__> i cant seem to find winff and avidumex in synapctic
<Jack_Sparrow> domenic No idea what you did earlier..
<Dr_Willis> !find winff
<ubottu> Found: winff
<Jack_Sparrow> !find winff
<ubottu> Found: winff
<Xcell> !avidemux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux
<Jack_Sparrow> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1417 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<Dr_Willis> !find avid
<ubottu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, mediawiki-metavidwiki, sword-comm-tdavid (and 4 others)
<edl2203> Good Morning everI need help with my sound card, everything seems to be weird, I followed some instructions in some foruns and I got that feeling that I have install too much stuff. I really would like to uninstall everything about the sound cards and install again. Can anyone help
<Pici> Xcell: I think you mean avidemux
<Gnea> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.4-0.0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 3157 kB, installed size 8228 kB
<Dr_Willis> Gamarok__:  look again. :)
<domenic> jack_sparrow, okay
<Xcell> ya
<station6> how can you see a log of what your network card is doing when connecting to a network
<station6> for wireless
<Gnea> station6: tcpdump
<plundra> Anyone experienced firefox forgetting a file handler? (In intrepid). When I first start the browser, and click a link it suggests to open with xpdf or save, which is what I want. But if I open it once, and then click the _same_ link again, there is no suggestion on what to open with.
<station6> says no suitible device found
<Jack_Sparrow> domenic I have picked up several external dialup modems at the thrift shops for $5
<station6> plundra i think there was just an update for that?
<plundra> station6: I checked for updates today, there was none available (for firefox, that is. And any of the small other updates didn't help either)
<Gnea> station6: man tcpdump  <-- tells you how to use it
<station6> thansk
<plundra> station6: Do you have a package-revision or something?
<domenic> okay,sweet
<jimcooncat> Jack_Sparrow: you going to start a call center?
<plundra> Or bug-number or whatever.
<edl2203> Good Morning everyone need help with my sound card, everything seems to be weird, I followed some instructions in some foruns and I got that feeling that I have install too much stuff. I really would like to uninstall everything about the sound cards and install again. Can anyone help
<station6> I am in jaunty but i dont know why that would make a difference
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does anyone know what to do if Vista does not boot after installing Kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> CoJaBo-Aztec:  boot vista cd.. use fixmbr/fixboot commands.. and ask in #windows if those fail
<station6> i just installed an update last night that was along those lines how do you check the apt log?
<station6> I will look for you
<Gamarok__> thanks Dr_Willis
<domenic> jack_sparrow, would a USB external modem do?
<Gnea> !dualboot | CoJaBo-Aztec
<ubottu> CoJaBo-Aztec: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<domenic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<edl2203> Good Morning everyone, I need help with my sound card, everything seems to be weird, I followed some instructions in some foruns and I got that feeling that I have install too much stuff. I really would like to uninstall everything about the sound cards and install again. Can anyone help
<dim0> hmmm is it normal kde behaviour, when I logged out and activated gnome KDE4D is using one core of my PC 100% ? :) was slightly shocked when i checked uptime and ps
<terrestre> !kubuntu | dim0
<ubottu> dim0: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Wout> Hello everyone, i'm a newbie to ubuntu but i'm here to ask a question, is there a kind of wine project for mac programs ?
<station6> how do you talk at people?
<Xcell> Wout-  wineHQ maybe?
<Pici> Wout: No, there is not.
<edl2203> Good Morning everyone, I need help with my sound card, everything seems to be weird, I followed some instructions in some foruns and I got that feeling that I have install too much stuff. I really would like to uninstall everything about the sound cards and install again. Can anyone help
<station6> edl2203: are you suing alsa?
<edl2203> dont know
<station6> what is wrong you just have no sound?
<oshua86> I am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 from scratch, how can I select to encrypt my whole drive?
<station6> type aplay -l
<edl2203> everything is too loud
<edl2203> cant turn down the mic
<Wout> @pici, i think it is not that difficult. Mac is builed on a freebsd kernel.
<edl2203> the sound is scratchy
<station6> alsamixer          in termial
<Titan8990> Wout: they do use a lot of freebsd code but the kernel is a proprietary apple one
<kholerabbi> wout: Nope. Their is no such project that does for Mac what Wine does for Windows programs
<station6> see what version you have
<BeGu> Wout:  there's at least sheepshaver
<edl2203> let me try that
<kholerabbi> Wout: I believe there is some way to do this if you are running Linux on mac hardware though.. not sure about this
<cwillu> Titan8990, backwards, the kernel is mostly freebsd (and they make it available), but everything else about the system above the core utilities and the kernel is proprietary
<cwillu> Titan8990, I could be mistaken though :p
<Dr_Willis> and the big hype about OpenDarwin seems to have.. well..  faded away
<Shapeshifter> Problem: When I launch skype in jaunty with all updates installed, it immediately crashes with a single message "Aborted" on the command line. I already tried: isntalling from medibuntu, from the skype repo and from the skype page and deleting ~/.Skype. All suggestions on the forums on how to fix this didn't work for me. Can you please help me?
<Wout> kholerabbi: I run mac on a intel pc (p4). So it must be possible, maybe a project that i can make XD
<Dr_Willis> But Ubuntu keeps chugging along.. getting better and bettereer  :)
<Xcell> betterererer
<Sufixx> Hi! How can I get my laptop's card reader working? (asus f3e) - lspci prints it's a ricoh card reader - http://wklej.org/id/91009/ , I installed backports modules, and loaded these: ricoh_mmc mmc_block sdricoh_cs sdhci_pci sdhci - but nothing works
<station6> suffix: what ubuntu version?
<vegombrei> hi is there a way to tell ubuntu to switch audio from spraker output to bluetooth headphones ?
<Sufixx> jaunty
<jorgerosa> Wout:  i've found bad news. sorry. "The license agreement for Mac OS X explicitly forbids running the OS on any machine."
<Xcell> well: in the last 2 weeks..ive downloaded 8 top distros..and ubuntu is #1
<Sufixx> it used to work in feisty or gusty
<icewaterman> when i press backspace in xchat or other apps when entering something into an input field, the screen flashes
<station6> vegombrei: its possible but its a huge pain you can find some guides on the forums
<oshua86> how can I do a full disk encrypt instalation?
<Dr_Willis> icewaterman:  yes.. its flashing instead of beeping that you just did somthing silly. :)
<Wout> jorgerosa: Not verything is illegal XD
<MaxTesla> anyone in here that knows anything about atigraphic divers
<station6> sufixx: i have an asus laptop and it just works, very strange :/
<pronoy> anyone know about any downloader which may pause the download and restart from the same time under linux ? sort of similar to DAP ?
<erUSUL> !ati
<MaxTesla> who knows anything about installing ATI graphic drivers for Ubuntu 9.04
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<edl2203> guys I think that solved the loud and scratchy sound, also was able to turn down the mic, thanks for that
<erUSUL> pronoy: i use dwonload them all firefox estension
<icewaterman> Dr_Willis, how can i get rid of it? it happens if i press backspace when there is nothing to delete
<edl2203> but
<erUSUL> !info d4x | pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy: d4x (source: d4x): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-5 (jaunty), package size 711 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<icewaterman> but it is kinda annoying.
<edl2203> cant change the login sound
<erUSUL> pronoy: wget can resume downloads in terminla
<station6> edl2203: np
<MaxTesla> ok will check out the link
<tokyoahead> hi... I am installing ubuntu on a new laptop which already has vista home installed in parallel. after installing from the CD-Rom, I reboot the machine but after the red progressbar, the screen is only slightly flickering in black.... what can I do?
<jorgerosa> Wout:  That means you are forbidden to run Mac OS in other machines. Anyways, try read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440601&page=1
<MaxTesla> who ever is in control of ubottu thanks
<Dr_Willis> icewaterman:  why are you pressing backspace if theres nothign to delete? :)
<Dr_Willis> icewaterman:  the gnome settings have options for the system bell.
<pronoy> erUSUL: debian packages ?
<icewaterman> Dr_Willis, ok, i'll see whether i can disable it
<pronoy> erUSUL and does d4x come for intrepid ?
<station6> edl2203: im sure you can find how to change it on google
<erUSUL> !info d4x intrepid | pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy: d4x (source: d4x): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-5 (intrepid), package size 711 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<Wout> jorgerosa: thank you
<edl2203> station, what about np
<zlobniyy> hi
<jorgerosa> Wout:  yw. But i've found what seems some light, here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/17209/
<station6> edl2203: means no problem
<IHS_Intern> god, I love dd.
<edl2203> station6, you see, I tried that, it just wont change, it changes the name, but the sound is still the same
<tokyoahead> hi... I am installing ubuntu on a new laptop which already has vista home installed in parallel. after installing from the CD-Rom, I reboot the machine but after the red progressbar, the screen is only slightly flickering in black.... what can I do?
<station6> edl2203: I think its protected
<icewaterman> Dr_Willis, thx, this worked
<station6> edl2203: I don't know how to change it
<edl2203> me too
 * IHS_Intern goes back to making BIOS update disks for the 50 or so Dell GX150s
<edl2203> couldnt delete the file
<Wout> jorgerosa: So they are building a wine like for mac programs. Very intresting
<edl2203> either
<vr3m> i have a laptop, and i want to connect a 2-nd display with ubuntu 8.04. Howcan i do that?
<station6> edl2203: can you do root and then do "rm filename"?
<jorgerosa> Wout:  very, indeed. :)
<user1> i bought Asus 1000he with preloaded xp . i have downloaded wubi installer and created a virtual drive and mounted the iso on that.how should i change the boot.ini file
<edl2203> sure, hold on
<station6> edl2203: but as i said i don't really know
<Jack_Smirnoff> user1 Please read and understand the differences between a full regular install and a wubi install
<Jack_Smirnoff> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Wout> jorgerosa: It would be very nice because al the 'pro' software is also made for mac. Like adobe, office, mixing programs, etc    It would make linux more 'pro' then it is now!
<nmvictor> any one know of a linux video converter that would convert .DAT to .ogm or .DAT to .avi?
<zoobab01> ffmpeg
<zoobab01> what kind of format is .DAT?
<station6> user1: why dont you just mount the cd with daemon tools and then press install inside windows it will do EVERYTHING for you
<station6> dat is what your camera does
<station6> hard drive camera
<user1> Jack_Smirnoff: i did go through but after downloading the installer just disappeared and left me with 373 MB ISO
<station6> nmvictor: can you just change the file extension and play it?
<station6> nmvictor: I can with mine
<jorgerosa> Wout:  You are right indeed. Your question is revelant. I never had that problem, since i use windows and ubuntu (Wine). But for people that uses mac and ubuntu, seems to me to be out of luck... for now...
<station6> user1: the iso should be 700mb
<station6> user1: the iso should be 699
<user1> station6: right even i expected that but do you thing its faulty download
<station6> user1: yes
<dezzu> cia a tutti
<station6> user1: just download the normal desktop iso from the ubuntu site
<station6> then mount with daemon tools
<Wout> by by
<user1> station6 : i did try vcdrom
<station6> user1: daemon tools is free and works ok for me
<user1> station6 : but does daemon tools help to change boot options?
<station6> user1: but anything that can mount iso's will do
<station6> wubi does it for you
<edl2203> station6: it worked, I removed it as root, now teach me the synopses for putting a file there as root
<user1> station6 : tried twice with wubi . but somewhere it gets stuck if net speed is slow
<station6> sudo cp -R /filelocationone/ /firelloacktion2/
<station6> user1: this is what i mean dont use it for that
<station6> user1: download the image from the website
<Xand3r> hey folks, i am searching a wlan-pci card wich will work 100%, cann you give me an advice?
<station6> user1: then mount it with daemon tools
<Dr_Willis> !hardware | Xand3r
<ubottu> Xand3r: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Xand3r> thx
<station6> user1: do you understand what i mean?
<user1> station6: and then point the virtual drive to wubi.exe when it asks for it? right
<station6> user1: no point the virtual drive the iso you downloaded from the ubuntu website
<station6> then it will load and you click install inside windows
<station6> bam done
<station6> reboot you get a menu with Windows and ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> user1 read the wubi faq, especially how if you lose power you could lose everything including your windows partition
<mihira> I am having problems with auto-pairing with my MS Bluetooth mouse. Anyone can help me
<station6> I would not use wubi like that personally
<station6> better to get an image and mount it
<zer0o> NEXUIZ issue. won't load next level. CSQC unloaded. any idea?
<terrestre> it's save to remove unused kernel linux-images from synaptic?
<station6> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> terrestre yes
<terrestre> thanks
<station6> i would keep 1 just in case
<AlsaPCM> how do i install my webcam ?
<raven_> hello - want to use only an analogue montior instead of the vga - is there anything i can do to "switch" over the monitor? external is black and i always have to start up with the vga enabled - any solution?
<station6> you may have a problem one day
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam > AlsaPCM
<AlsaPCM> packard bellinternal webcam
<ubottu> AlsaPCM, please see my private message
<mihira> I am having problems with auto-pairing with my MS Bluetooth mouse. Anyone can help me?
<terrestre> station6, yes, that a good idea, thx
<station6> but maybee you are like me and have about 5 :D
<maxxblade> max
<maxxblade> x
<pronoy> erUSUL: i am trying to dowload a debian package using d4x and am unable to do so after providing the mirror link from packages.ubuntu.com how to go about downloading ?
<station6> anyone can help me with my wireless?
<terrestre> lol, actually i have 10 unused images
<mihira> station6: maybe i can help
<user1> station6: well tell me after mounting iso from deaemon tools what should i do? will it be rw. and will it show up when i reboot . do i need grub
<vegombrei> station6: whats the problem?
<Titan8990> terrestre: thats a ubuntu thing.....
<BenB> hey... my raid5 array out of raw disks does not get detected after (clean) reboot. it was active and synced before reboot. any idea what's wrong?
<station6> user1: you dont reboot a menu you pop up
<station6> user1: press install inside windows
<station6> it will tell you when to reboot
<mihira> I am having problems with auto-pairing with my MS Bluetooth mouse. Anyone can help me?
<station6> and then you dont need it again
<station6> my wireless the signal is at 40% for a while and then it will drop to 3 or 4% in the connection manager
<pronoy> erUSUL: you there ?
<station6> if i connect it drops from about 40% to 0%
<raven_> hello - want to use only an analogue montior instead of the vga but external turns black at startup - any way to switch it?
<user1> station6: thanks i will try doing it
<station6> and i cant do anything
<erUSUL> pronoy: yep... what error do you get ?
<station6> user1: good luck but it think you will find it very easy
<BenB> station6: that's rather normal for bad WLAN connections. they are flaky.
<station6> benb: its all the connections in my list
<nmvictor> station6: ok,that works thanks but isn't their a way i could convert with a program,i have noticed that my .DAT files are like between 30 to 40 mb while .ogm files are apprxm  15 to 20 mb,so i hought converting would help save some disk space coz i have so many .DAT files
<Jack_Sparrow> station6 can you use enter a bit less often thanks, much of what you post on 4 lines could be done on one and save us all some scroll time
<pronoy> erUSUL: in the log it says downloading of file ............ terminated due to fatal error
<station6> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<BenB> station6: maybe they are all bad? try going directly in front of the WLAN access point with your WLAN client.
<pronoy> erUSUL: its actually a mirror addresse from packages.ubuntu.com
<station6> It used to work
<pronoy> erUSUL: i am trying to download a debian package of freepats
<erUSUL> pronoy: what are you trying to dl ?
<BenB> station6: see above.
<BenB> station6: it may also be that your antenna is broken.
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<raven_> second monitor turns black at startup - any way to start WITHOUT the first one?
<BenB> station6: when it's at 40%, the connection works?
<erUSUL> pronoy: try other mirror
<mihira> I am having problems with auto-pairing with my MS Bluetooth mouse. Anyone can help me?
<station6> No its at 40% then goes to 1% when I connect and only then, Otherwise its around this, I see in my netowrk manager it just constantly is trying to find another ip adresss every 10 seconds
<vr3m> it is possible to connect a second display on my laptop with nVidia video card?
<Jack_Sparrow> station6 this isnt an hp laptop is it
<station6> Asus
<nmvictor> station6:i've been using ffmpeg in windows and now i just realised that the package exists in my ubuntu linux system,know how to use it?
<pronoy> erUSUL: success......sorry to bother you for such a small issue......thanks appreciate it
<Jack_Sparrow> station6 There was a bios fix for the hp dv to correct a voltage issue to the wireless card
<BenB> nmvictor: ffmpeg in Linux is just a library (like DDL in windows)
<station6> nmvictor: not really the way I compress them is to just put them in final cut or anther editing program
<erUSUL> pronoy:  no problem
<BenB> nmvictor: you can install "mplayer" to use ffmpeg.
<Jack_Sparrow> nmvictor there is also winff I think is the correct name
<Jack_Sparrow> !find winff
<station6> Jack_Sparrow: I see logs where people are showing the association how can I do this?
<BenB> nmvictor: it may not be not in the default repository due to software patents, but you'll find instructions on the web.
<ubottu> Found: winff
<Jack_Sparrow> station6 Update your bios ?
<nmvictor> BenB: then use mplayer to do the conversion or ffmpeg does the conversion for streaming into mplayer?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1417 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<station6> I think the problem is not occuring in windows?
<aprilhare> i want to open firefox using the at command and a script. i can get the at command to work, but firefox does not open.
<BenB> nmvictor: which "conversion"?
<aprilhare> is there something i'm missing?
<mihira> I am having problems with auto-pairing with my MS Bluetooth mouse. Anyone can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> station6 correct, in windows it is fine.. but for linux.. update the bios
<BenB> nmvictor: if you just want to play something, you use mplayer. if you want to store it in a different format, you use mencoder, which is part of mplayer.
<nmvictor> BenB: .DAT to .ogm conversion
<station6> Jack_Sparrow: Ok thank you for the advice I wasn't sure what you were getting at before
<BenB> mihira: repeat your question every hour, not every 3 minutes, thanks.
<aprilhare> hello? :)
<BenB> aprilhare: hello.
<pustyu> Escriba el texto aquí....que idioma se habla aqui
<station6> Mihira: A little look on google will help you find you answer
<mihira> BenB
<user1> station6 : http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ - there is a iso torrent as ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img . what is it about?
<pustyu> ....que idioma se habla aqui
<mihira> BenB: Sorry man...
<aprilhare> BenB: yay someone hears me :) but no answer to my question as to how to get the at command open a web browser
<nmvictor> please give me short info in using the mencoder
<mihira> station6: man i've tryed all solutions found on google. this is not my first attempt to solve this problem.
<raven_> second monitor turns black at startup - any way to start WITHOUT the first one?
<station6> mihira: you are coming with nothing that you have tried and giving us very little information
<mihira> station6: when I was under kubuntu it was working just fine, but now at ubuntu 8.10 it doesn't
<BenB> aprilhare: does "firefox http://www.foo.com" work in the console window?
<vegombrei> does anyone know how to send sound to bluetooth headphones?
<aprilhare> BenB: yes.
<jimcooncat> aprilhare: I'm guessing that at doesn't have access to your display
<station6> user1: just got to ubuntu.com and press get ubuntu and download the desktop version
<Onbekend4> hai need some information about ubunut can some one help?
<BenB> aprilhare: if you want to run it from a background script, you need to use "DISPLAY=:0 firefox http..." , to find the right X11 display.
<station6> mihira: so what have you tired in 8.10 to remedy this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Onbekend4 Simple, just ask a well formed complete question , all on one line and wait for your answer, repeat ever few MINUTES if no answer
<user1> station6 : i think torrents are better its downloading good now. but i was curious about netbook remix. googling gives me that its for USB boot
<station6> mihira: have you gone to system bluetooth and attempted to pair it?
<Onbekend4> hwoto edited the Makefile and change file x86_32 to x86
<alban_> quit
<Onbekend4> how to
<station6> user1: its for netbooks not regular desktops
<aprilhare> benb: testing right now
<BenB> aprilhare: then, see what jimcooncat said. if you start it from another user account, you need to cp .XAuthority from your normal user's home to the "at" user account's home
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<station6> user1: not sure it will work
<mihira> station6: changed the /etc/default/bluetooth and the /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<mihira> but nothing worked
<user1> station6 even i need the same i am on 1000HE
<Xand3r> hey ho, i found now a cheep wlan-card, working with the Madwifi driver. what da hell is Madwifi?
<Onbekend4> plz can someone help?
<ahills> is there a command line utility that will check all of my installed packages and display the number (if any ) that are up to date/ out of date?
<Titan8990> Xand3r: open source drivers
<aprilhare> benb: ic. it works btw :) thanks for the help.
<Titan8990> !google | Xand3r
<ubottu> Xand3r: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<BenB> aprilhare: great. :)
<station6> Xand3r: download compat wireless it has eclipsed madwifi
<Jack_Sparrow> Onbekend4 What are you trying to compile or install
<Xand3r> Titan8990: emm can i be shure that it will work 100% with that driver?
<station6> again google
<Titan8990> Xand3r: check the madwifi compatibility list
<mihira> station6: I was just wondering if anyone here had the same problem :/
<BenB> ahills: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade (or dist-upgrade)
<Xand3r> Titan8990:  thats an idea
<station6> mihira: try the forums you may have more luck
<mihira> station6: I'll give a try
<ahills> BenB: im looking for info if any need updating i dont wish to update
<terrestre> io
<hareldvd> After upgrade to Jaunty, id3ed is removed. Need it due to scripts which use it. Can I still get it?
<BenB> ahills: yes. it will be default give you a list of things to upgrade and ask you. just say no.
<station6> mihira: put your problem is general help you will have a fast response
<BenB> ahills: you can also use --assume-no , IIRC. see "man apt-get"
<wo|verine> i luv ubuntu
<BenB> woot
<moxfalder> how install Qt (creator, all tool with compiler like in W*) ?
<station6> I have to go thanks to those that helped me particularly Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<station6> :)
<mihira> station6: thanks.
<edl2203> station6: it kind of worked, I got to delete the file,  and I put it there but, there´s no sound now, better this way then before
<santor> xmonad
<MaxTesla> does anyone know how to proparly install ati graphic cards
<BenB> moxfalder: search on packages.ubuntu.com or using "apt-cache search" on commandline for the programs/packages you want.
<storbeck> !ati > MaxTesla
<ubottu> MaxTesla, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> ATi is in a bit of a state of confusion at this time it seems. :()
<BenB> MaxTesla: stick them in the slot, connection the power cable.
<ahills> BenB: i appreciate the advice but this is not what im looking for. i want status info thats all. apt-get does not provide this
<gianni> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<Dr_Willis> there is no !List gianni
<Salcedian> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<BenB> ahills: you can get the status info using "apt-cache" for each package afterwards.
<gianni> hi
<Rachel> hi
<gianni> its my first time here
<BeGu> is it possible to somehow see how much upload my spotify is using? (9.04 + wine)
<BenB> ahills: check "man apt-cache" and "man dpkg", too.
<terrestre> ur welcome gianni
<ahills> BenB: im simply looking for this kind of info : 5 packages are out fo date 3 security
<gianni> i need some help
<Jack_Sparrow> gianni welcome..  please see guidelines or code of conduct if this is your first time on IRC
<BenB> ahills: that's what apt-get upgrade --assume-no gives you
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BenB> (without "security" specifically)
<sproaty> jaunty 9.04, creative x-fi w/ creative drivers installed - whenever I reboot my master sound level volume is reset to 0 and I have to turn it back up?
<gianni> some people can show me where i cAN FIND A SIMPLE TUTORIAL FOR CREATE AND CONFIGURE A lamp SERVER
<shantzu> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp > gianni
<ubottu> gianni, please see my private message
<Zzeiss> Is anyone else having problems with the Bluetooth on 9.04?
<Titan8990> gianni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<BenB> Zzeiss: be more specific
<shantzu> is there a way to save the current state of installed packages to be used later on another installation (like to be able to install the exact same packages automatically on another computer)?
<Pici> !aptoncd | shantzu
<ubottu> shantzu: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<gianni> MANY TANK
<gianni> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pici> shantzu: Its in the repositories
<shantzu> Pici: cool, thanks =)
<Zzeiss> BenB: OK.  Running 9.04 + current updates on a MacBook Unibody.  The internal Bluetooth does not show up.  However, external USB plugin bluetooths work, and so does the internal when booted into MacOSX.  I've STFW and googled and found nothing  So, I'm kinda stuck.
<Ubuntubruger2> Hello everyone I have a problem with exstending the screen with an Nvidia 8800 GT graphics card for my philips flatscreen 32 " inch TV. I know it's something with my computer or my flat tv, there do not send a edid, i have solved it in Vista by typing my flat tvs edid into the setup ini file before I installed nvidia. I have tried to look in the xorg file but it looks absolutely not like the ini file in windows nvidia drivers. Is there anything else
<BenB> Zzeiss: so, your problem is that the bluetooth device of your specific MacBook does not get detected, probably the linux driver is missing. search for that on google.
<shantzu> Pici: iirc there also was some program called 'remaster' or something like that, that did something similar, but i can't find it in the repository ...
<Exilant> Ubuntubruger2: try xrandr
<Travis-42> Every time I restart my computer, fusion-icon says that compiz is my current window manager.  However, Compiz does not seem to be working and I have to choose "Reload Window Manager".  After that compiz works every time.  How do I make it so that compiz loads properly at the start every time?
<Zzeiss> BenB: OK... sounds like a plan.  Can you guide me any further?
<BenB> Zzeiss: no, sorry
<marco_> www.lardef.com.br
<BenB> Zzeiss: i have no idea about the subject matter.
<Pici> !remaster | shantzu perhaps one of these?
<ubottu> shantzu perhaps one of these?: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<usr13> gianni: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-lamp-server-installation-with-screenshots.html
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntubruger2:  all i do to get my tv out going is plug the thing in.. install the nvidia drivers and use the nvidia settings tool 'gksu nvidia-settings' to tweak the display and save th xorg.conf
<shantzu> Pici: cool, thanks again :)
<idhtns> i just did a clean install of jaunty and i'm trying to get back some old settings.  what files do i need to copy to recover my crontabs?
<raven_> second monitor turns black at startup - any way to start WITHOUT the first one?
<terrestre> i already removes the unused linux-images, do i need to remove linux-headers too? do i need to remove something else?
<Shapeshifter> Problem: When I launch skype in jaunty with all updates installed, it immediately crashes with a single message "Aborted" on the command line. I already tried: isntalling from medibuntu, from the skype repo and from the skype page and deleting ~/.Skype. All suggestions on the forums on how to fix this didn't work for me. Can you please help me?
<Travis-42> Apart from this channel, what's the best way to get support for a complex problem: the forums, mailing lists, the tech answers system?
<Dr_Willis> Travis-42:  'all of the above'
<Zzeiss> Is anyone here using a Macbook Unibody ?  If so, please msg me.
<erUSUL> Travis-42: try the three
<Travis-42> Dr_Willis, erUSUL: is there any violation of etiquette to post the same problem to those places at the same time?
<vander> aje
<erUSUL> Travis-42: no afaics... the forums are said to work well
<Dr_Willis> Travis-42:  proberly not. of course it pays to search them throughly first.. it sucks when you post a problem.. then someone sends back.. "its fixed at this url....'
<Dr_Willis> Travis-42:  :)
<FloodBot1> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Travis-42> thanks erUSUL and Dr_Willis :-)
 * Dr_Willis thinks FloodBot1  is lagged.
<Dr_Willis> Theres so much going on at the forums..  its staggering at times.
<nztal> in ubuntu jaunty on my laptop, i don't get a estimate countdown time for how much battery time is left.  is there anything i can do about that ?
<predaeus> Is there an alternative way to list symbols in a shared object file than nm? nm lists no symbols for the opengl library here.
<trakinas> I need some help with pureFTPd. anyone?
<terrestre> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<suwro> helo
<Zzeiss> BenB: Well, lsusb tells me nothing but that a bunch of unidentified stuff is on the USB bus.  :-(
<llml_> WoW, ubottu is a so cool bot :)
<sevenseeker> I am Ubuntu 64 Xvfb package version 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu14 on a headless system with Mesa and I can't get 32 bit depths to work, I see random posts on the net saying 32 bit is buggy, is there another recent version or unstable release (even trunk) that 32 bit works in?
<SoDoMa> hacker
<terrestre> llml_, yeah lol
<usr13> trakinas: What is pureftpd?
<millos> Hello again everyone im sorry to send the problem again my browser crashed, I have a problem with exstending the screen with an Nvidia 8800 GT graphics card for my philips flatscreen 32 " inch TV. I know it's something with my computer or my flat tv, there do not send a edid, i have solved it in Vista by typing my flat tvs edid into the setup ini file before I installed nvidia. I have tried to look in the xorg file but it looks absolutely not like the ini 
<trakinas> usr13: an ftp server
<trakinas> *a
<suwro> anyone know where to read news about fglrx driver in ubuntu 9.04? I'm an Inspiron 1501 owner - I have ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<terrestre> !ubbotu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubbotu
<terrestre> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<suwro> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<usr13> trakinas: Ok, what is the problem with it?
<trakinas> usr13: I cant log in. even though im typing my password correctly
<llml_> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<trakinas> I get an Error:	Could not connect to server -- and Im trying locally!
<usr13> trakinas: Is it giving you and ftp prompt?
<Xand3r> how can i find out wich UDMA my motherboard supports?
<trakinas> Xand3r: its user manual should say.
<llml_> Anyway, ubottu is powered by what? I'd like to hack it :)
<usr13> trakinas: You will probably find a configuration file somewhere... like /etc/purftpd.conf   and you may need to enable local user login.
<terrestre> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<trakinas> usr13: Im using filezilla
<Pici> !botclone | llml_
<ubottu> llml_: Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<Dominoeffekt> Hi guys I was wondering is it is possible to have boath Windows xp and Ubuntu installd on the same machine? (I was ubuntu, my fader wants windows)
<ivanatwork> I just installed Wordpress via Synaptic (on Jaunty). So Jaunty puts Wordpress not on /var/www ... is there an howto ?
<Xand3r> trakinas: i have no user manual, is there no command wich shows me the supportet mode?
<terrestre> !sigh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sigh
<sproaty> does anyone know which compiz thing to turn off to disable mouse wheel scrolling on the taskbar switching windows? it;s really annoying me.
<trakinas> usr13: everything seems to be configured - including users and stuff. pam an unix auth are disabled.
<terrestre> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Pici> !msgthebot | terrestre
<ubottu> terrestre: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<trakinas> Xand3r: maybe lshw
<Xand3r> hmm
<Ahlee> bad CD?: May 15 14:04:24 in-target: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release amd64 (20090421.1)]/pool/main/u/usbutils/usbutils_0.73-8ubuntu3_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<kalel008> hi there
<usr13> trakinas: Have you seen http://www.pureftpd.org/project/pure-ftpd/doc  ?
<SoDoMa> hi i want to start learning linux,but i dont know what kind of book is more usefull for me,can someone help me ?
<suwro> can 8.10 have the notification in gnome like in 9.04 ?
<Dominoeffekt> Hi guys I was wondering is it is possible to have boath Windows xp and Ubuntu installd on the same machine? (I want ubuntu, my fader wants windows)
<Jinxed553> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<suwro> like growl on OSX
<llml_> Pici: That's fun :)
<usr13> trakinas: And if you've made any configuration changes, you must remember to restart it.
<pepperjack> SoDoMa: honestly books are of limited help to me.  best thing you can do is setup multiple partitions and then try different distros. slackware would be a great distro to learn a bit on but the documentation isnt centralized and really great so maybe arch linux and then try freebsd too. id keep ubuntu for commond desktop stuff
<Jinxed553> I am using 9.04 linux for 64 bit machines (I think it is the 64 bit eddition) anyway it said that flash isn't provided for anything but x86... so what should i install to view flash online
<ivanatwork> how can i configure Wordpress? Jaunty, installed in Synaptic
<Dr_Willis> SoDoMa:  when in doubt read read read.. everything andeverything. :) 'linux' has a lot of 'stuff' and  it all depends on what you want to learn first.
<Dr_Willis> SoDoMa:  learning Bash is always a good start.
<trakinas> usr13: already did. but redoing doesnt hurt
<SoDoMa> programming
<pepperjack> Dominoeffekt: yes the installer will keep windows for you if you choose not to use the entire hard drive you then can choose which to boot with
<sproaty> How often does flash crash for you guys? after having firefox open for an hour or so, I'll have to restart to make flash work, videos just stop loading
<SoDoMa> yes i want to learn bash,but i need some info. about it
<nztal> in ubuntu jaunty on my laptop, i don't get a estimate countdown time for how much battery time is left.  is there anything i can do about that ?
<Dr_Willis> SoDoMa:  'programing' is rather broad also. :) id start with learning bash very well.. then move out to other languages
<Dr_Willis> SoDoMa:  info? theres 1000+ sites onit on google. also the advanced-bash-guide is in the repos..
<usr13> pepperjack: SoDoMa The slackware documentation can found at http://www.slackbook.org/  and it's not that bad... you'll learn a lot... FYI
<ivanatwork> how can i configure Wordpress?
<llml_> !#ubunt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunt
<llml_> !#ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<SoDoMa> thanks!!!
<Dr_Willis> SoDoMa:  with linux its very much a "Get out  and play with it, and  put forth the effort" kind of OS. :)
<xub> hey any gay guys online??
<terrestre> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> xub: not on topic for this channel.
<Jinxed553> I am using 9.04 linux for 64 bit machines (I think it is the 64 bit eddition) anyway it said that flash isn't provided for anything but x86... so what should i install to view flash online
<xub> blablablablablablabla
<LjL> xub: stop it.
<xub> ok :(
<terrestre> lol
<usr13> pepperjack: SoDoMa http://www.slackbook.org/  it pretty good actually.  I use the single-page html version, http://www.slackbook.org/html/book.html
<xub> hey, how do i install flash player on xubuntu?
<nmvictor> any one know how to work with this ffmpeg, ffmpeg -i INPUTFILE.DAT -r 24 -s hd1080 OUTPUTFILE.ogm   i tried this at the terminal and got the  error as Unable to find find suitable output format for OUTPUT.ogm  where INPUT and OUTPUT coresponded to my files.
<terrestre> !flash > xub
<ubottu> xub, please see my private message
<Jinxed553> I am using 9.04 linux for 64 bit machines (I think it is the 64 bit eddition) anyway it said that flash isn't provided for anything but x86... so what should i install to view flash online... would [Swfdec Flash Player] work?
<xub> im not xub, im his lil brother
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!!
<iltar> Can anyone tell me how to install easy_install so I can install trac? I can't find any information on it... :(
<pepperjack> xub: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree    i you really want to know
<Strife89> I am looking for something to read ext3 partitions inside of Windows. Specifically, a 64-bit version of Windows Vista, with Service Pack 1.
<Zzeiss> Is anyone here using a Macbook?  If so, please msg me.
<terrestre> Jinxed553, i use this http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<pepperjack> Zzeiss: there are a few folks in #ubuntu-offtopic i think
<chocobanana> Does anyone knows where to find a .deb pacakge available with the jack plugin for Alsa in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Jinxed553> terrestre: do you have the 64 bit edditon of ubuntu?
<Zzeiss> Jinxed553: If you want to watch Youtube, then the easiest is to     sudo apt-get install ".*gnash.*"
<chocobanana> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<terrestre> Jinxed553, yes
<Strife89> I have already tried www.fs-driver.org . Vista told me that I needed to "format the drive in order to use it", to which I declined.
<raven_> second monitor turns black at startup - any way to start WITHOUT the first one?
<Pici> iltar: I believe  its part of the python-setuptools package
<Ahlee> raven_: disconnect it?
<phreaknite> hey, do i just ask a question here? :P
<mintux> hi i take a mistake while installing ubuntu . and my partitions that contain home partition with important information cleared but i reseted computer immediately( while creating ext3 appear ) . now my partition table removed but i think my information is exists .. so what shall i do? my new partition http://pastebin.com/m41cb8281
<iltar> so it's sudo apt-get install python-setuptools?
<usr13> iltar: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Jinxed553> Zzeiss: is gnash better than Swfdec Flash Player
<Jinxed553> and why youtube?
<exen> one question all packadge run on 9.04 64 Bit ?
<terrestre> Jinxed553, adobe's flash 64bit is what is working the best for me at least
<LibertyTiger> Anyone else having problems with Sun Report Builder after the last OpenOffice update?
<neil_d> can you install ubuntu onto a flash HDD in such a way that it still uses the unionfs setup.
<Strife89> I am looking for something to read ext3 partitions inside of Windows. Specifically, a 64-bit version of Windows Vista, with Service Pack 1.
<Strife89> I have already tried www.fs-driver.org . Vista told me that I needed to "format the drive in order to use it", to which I declined.
<Jinxed553> terrestre: isn't that a prerelase?
<will__> strife89: macdrive?
<Zzeiss> Jinxed553: I think it actually is the same codebase bu different wrappers.  I prefer Gnash to Flash because it has fewer exploits... and because it is open source.
<phreaknite> I am having a problem installing 9.04 - particularly installing new kernels... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7283704#post7283704
<fenn_> having problems with apt-get dist-upgrade - Stuck with intrepid and trying to get to jackalope
<usr13> chocobanana: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5038203
<phreaknite> me too fenn_ whats your problem
<terrestre> Jinxed553, yes but its work very good, btw you just need to copy the file in .mozilla folder
<Strife89> will__: I need something free. :/
<phreaknite> fenn what problem are you having -- this is mine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7283704#post7283704
<usr13> exen: No
<raven_> Ahlee i need to boot with the "second" monitor and without the "first" one
<pepperjack> mintux: see if gpart is in the repos. that is an app dedicated to searching for partitions and restoring partition table
<exen> ok thanks usr13
<iltar> pica: ty that was it
<usr13> exen: I would say, most but not all.
<phreaknite> im having a problem installing new kernels - system won't boot on any of my installed kernels
<fenn_> phreaknite: i know jackalope is out but the apt-get dist-upgrade
<iltar> usr13: i meant the easy_install of python;)
<will__> strife89: i've never used this one, but i found diskinternals.com in a google search
<Jinxed553> terrestre: I'm a little weary about prerelease... even stable prereleases plus it has like 10 steps and 3 other things you need to download versus add/remove and a checkbox, but I think you for your input
<Dr_Willis> Strife89:  ive found that windows gets confused with that tool a bit.. some times i booted and it saw the linux disks.. some tmes it wouldent.
<mintux> pepperjack you mean gparted ?
<exen> hum oki
<pepperjack> mintux: no
<cantoma> phreaknite: did you compile them by yourself or you just apt them?
<phreaknite> i apt them
<phreaknite> but now i am trying to compile myself
<phreaknite> and i am getting the same problem
<cantoma> phreaknite: try compile them
<phreaknite> i am in a netroot in recovery mode
<phreaknite> and the same problem is occurring
<cantoma> phreaknite: did you follow the instructions from the README file from the kernels?
<pepperjack> mintux: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gpart; sudo gpart /dev/sda -W /dev/sda    <-- from livecd
<cantoma> phreaknite: are you using lilo or grub?
<chocobanana> usr13: thanks for that but what what I was really looking for is how to make an Alsa app Jack aware. I know that Ubuntu used to have jack in the libasound2-plugins package but it's not there anymore since a few releases ago. That's why I wanted to know if there's some kind of 3rd party repo or package for that.
<pepperjack> mintux: i am assuming you didnt reforat it of course :)
<cantoma> phreaknite: anyway what is it the problem?
<pepperjack> mintux: if that works will you consider making a wiki entry for it?
<fenn_> having problems with apt-get dist-upgrade
<fenn_>  Stuck with intrepid and trying to get to jackalope
<mintux> http://tinypic.info/files/9ngsva2va5bnfpysrpjs.png
<Sarisel> Hello
<terrestre> Jinxed553, i tried gnash and swf release and i was not very happy about the results, you can check by yourself
<Sarisel> Have a kernel panic after upgrade to 9.04
<phreaknite> cantoma: i am using GRUB.  It turns out that i am stll using apt but i did apt-get to compile the kernel on my own
<Jinxed553> Zzeiss: I tried to install it from the Add/Removes Gui and got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173050/
<phreaknite> cantoma: the problem is that when i try to install or configure any new kernels they hang as shown here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7283704#post7283704
 * Strife89 downloads http://www.diskinternals.com/download/Linux_Reader.exe
<Jinxed553> error
<dios_mio> when did 9.04 come out?
<will__> end of march?
<Sarisel> 1 week ago
<fenn_> phreaknite: i know jackalope is out but the apt-get dist-upgrade gets me nothing
<Jinxed553> terrestre: how long did it take you to install
<phreaknite> cantoma: this happened originally when trying to do a regular update through update manager
<usr13> chocobanana: Looks like there may be useful info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012283
<phreaknite> fenn: what is the output of apt-get dist-upgrade
<Zzeiss> Jinxed553: No, it's not in the GUI.  You have to do it from the terminal, as a sudo.  This is because you need to wild-card in all of the .*gnash.* stuff, not just gnash alone.
<terrestre> Jinxed553, 2 minutes? btw im using 8.04
<mintux> pepperjack it's in gparted http://tinypic.info/files/9ngsva2va5bnfpysrpjs.png i didn't allow it to create a partition and i reseted it
<chuck_> fenn_,  did you try update-manager -d from terminal
<nmvictor> dios_mio: www.ubuntu.com/
<DrHalan> hey, i am using screenlets. but when i click my minimize all button the widgets get minimized too. how can i prevent this?
<SoDoMa> i want to install slackware,can i ?
<Jinxed553> Has anyone used 9.04 with flash 10?
<usr13> SoDoMa: Sure
<cantoma> phreaknite: ok download the lastest kernel from kernel.org ... tar it .. configure it .. make it .. and make install it .. and tell your grub about it .. thats it
<terrestre> Jinxed553, let me reboot and check lol
<will__> Jinxed553: I've been having tons of issues with 9.04 and flash/gnash/swfdec
<SoDoMa> but in my laptop,i have Vista and Ubuntu 2
<usr13> SoDoMa: Just add a drive or create a new partition and away you go.
<phreaknite> cantoma: thanks -- where can i find newbie instructions on how to configure and make a kernel from tar?
 * llml_ is watching on mintux's problem
<phreaknite> cantoma: i apologize for being a noob
<cantoma> phreaknite: i mean untar
<phreaknite> cantoma: in the tar is there a readme that explains the process?
<phreaknite> cantoma: or another web application i can use to find out how to do that
<cantoma> phreaknite: for that question google is your friend
<usr13> SoDoMa: You would have to shrink on or more of the existing partitions to make room, but I see no reason why you can't do it.  But I must say, that the Slackware install is not an automataded process like Ubuntu so be sure and read slackbook first.
<phreaknite> cantoma: ill try my best, thanks mate -- which kernel is best for Jaunty, btw
<pepperjack> mintux: run the gpart command i mentioned
<pepperjack> not gparted
<terrestre> Jinxed553, btw did you try sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<fenn_> chuck_: you win the prize.  Thanks
<Jinxed553> terrestre: no... should i?
<mintux> i'm running
<phreaknite> cantoma: would 2.6.29.3 work for it, seeing as it is the latest stable version?
<Ahlee> Seeing this in my dmesg logs during install, bad CD?: May 15 14:04:24 in-target: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release amd64 (20090421.1)]/pool/main/u/usbutils/usbutils_0.73-8ubuntu3_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<chuck_> fenn_,  your welcome
<pepperjack> mintux: oh is your partition table ok?  looks ok in gparted
<terrestre> Jinxed553, sure that's the first option, did you install the rextricted-extra packages?
<Jinxed553> terrestre: no
<Jinxed553> lol should i?
<rockman> What is Linux?
<pepperjack> mintux: ah the 140GB partition that is empty.  yeah run gpart
<rockman> I'm a new.
<chuck_> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<terrestre> !restricted | Jinxed553
<ubottu> Jinxed553: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usr13> SoDoMa: Unlike Ubuntu, the Slackware install relies heavily on user input.  You will use fdisk to partition the free and add the / partition and the swap partition and then run setup and start with the install process, it is not at all like Ubunut.  Ubuntu is totally automated.  Slackware is NOT.
<terrestre> Jinxed553, yes that's the first package you need to install for flash, java, mp3, codevs
<mudassar> hello experts, just tell me a little thing. I want to open Eclipse from the menu as a root so that I can create projects and work in it. How can I open it as root ?
<mintux> pepperjack no i don't think so.... i don't know ... http://tinypic.info/files/9ngsva2va5bnfpysrpjs.png  i had 4 partitions and one important of them was my home ( with important data ) ...  :-(
<rockman> Linux is better Vista?
<mintux> pepperjack what does gpart do ?
<terrestre> yes!!!!1
<Dr_Willis> rockman:  i perfer linux to vista. yes.
<cantoma> phreaknite: http://www.kernel.org/ -> The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  	2.6.29.3
<genii> rockman: We tend to think so. The people in ##windows channel of course may have other opinions
<Severity1> yes i agree
<terrestre> Jinxed553, just sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras it's take a while
<Severity1> vista are for your granmas
<rockman> Oh.
<pepperjack> mintux: it is an app designed to look for intact partitions if you have messed up your partition table
<mintux> ok
<terrestre> actually i think ubuntu is pretty good for granmas
<Jinxed553> terrestre: what will that get me?
<rockman> But Linux is slow.
<mintux> Begin scan...
<mudassar> hello experts, just tell me a little thing. I want to open Eclipse from the menu as a root so that I can create projects and work in it. How can I open it as root ?
<SoDoMa> but in my bios i can run what SO want to use ?
<JaredK> linux isn't slow!
<usr13> SoDoMa: You should ask slackware questions on channel ##slackware
<rockman> O?
<Jinxed553> rockman trolling?
<neldoreth> mudassar: why do you want to start eclipse as root?
<llml_> mintux: manpage said gpart guesses the partition info ;)
<phreaknite> cantoma: i don't have a bootable version of linux right now -- so how can i get the .bz2 onto my linux partition?
<rockman> But mt pc is poor.
<pepperjack> llml_: its an educated guess ;p
<mudassar> neldoreth: actually when I try to add a new class file in the project, it says "Access Denied"
<SoDoMa> ok
<phreaknite> cantoma: there is no operable kernel that i can boot into...
<SoDoMa> ok
<rpfaff> I recently upgraded to 9.04, now i have a error message from a "Tracker Applet"?
<terrestre> Jinxed553, like i said java, flash, codecs, mp3 codecs, actually every multimedia player you need at once
<SoDoMa> thanks for all
<FloodBot1> SoDoMa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Severity1> well ubuntu is good for your kids and parernts and friends and your lover and grannies and anyone else in the worl but vista? only grannies shud use it... and the cripples
<neldoreth> mudassar: then change your workspace/project path
<rockman> o
<usr13> SoDoMa: But you can use gpart to resize your partiton(s) to make room for a new OS install.
<llml_> pepperjack: I guess so :)
<llml_> pepperjack: Hehe
<terrestre> windows is good for games lol
<Nakkel> Im having a problem installing 9.04 on a IBM xSeries with ServeRAID-7, the installer cant find any drives on the device, I have tried loading "ips" module by hand but doesnt seem to do much.
<terrestre> wintendo
<cantoma> phreaknite: ok so your problem is to fix your actual boot
<mudassar> neldoreth: it is in the folder /home/mudassar/workspace and I want it to be there ..
<rockman> Is Ubuntu better Deb?
<icewaterman> how can i get rid of the ubuntu specific settings in the useragent of firefox? i can remove it via specific settings, but the problem is, they seem to return after a while on their own.
<phreaknite> cantoma: yes
<nztal> in ubuntu jaunty on my laptop, i don't get a estimate countdown time for how much battery time is left.  is there anything i can do about that ?
<mintux> llml_: i know .. i read it from wikipedia im confuse now. while installation i checked my fucked mail ( in live cd ) and when i be aware i pressed install button ... and BooomB.
<Dr_Willis> icewaterman:  there are useragent extensions that let you change them around I recall.
<phreaknite> cantoma: the upgrade FUBAR'd my boot and no kernel will now load
<mintux> how much does it take time usually ?
<rockman> Er...What is XUbuntu?And Kubuntu?
<phreaknite> cantoma: i apologize for the XY problem i presented just now
<cantoma> phreaknite: you have a live cd
<llml_> pepperjack: I thought the letter g in gpart should be gun but manpage says it is really guess. It's fun:)
<Pici> !language | mintux
<kronopio> Hi y'all.  I downloaded lightning for thunderbird but don't know how to "turn it on"
<ubottu> mintux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<icewaterman> Dr_Willis, my problem is, that the standard setting always returns
<terrestre> !kubuntu | rockman
<ubottu> rockman: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<icewaterman> and i do not know why
<llml_> pepperjack: I mean GNU
<terrestre> !xubuntu | rockman
<chuck_> rockman, Quit trolling
<ubottu> rockman: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Dr_Willis> icewaterman:  never noticed.. never bothered.. never needed to worry about it.. other then for a few odd sites.
<rockman> Oh.I see.Thank you.
<phreaknite> cantoma: not for Jaunty 9.04 -- downloading it now
<usr13> rockman: Xubuntu is a smaller install.  Kubunt uses KDE instead of Gnome.
<neldoreth> mudassar: check the folder rights
<llml_> mintux: Sorry to hear that :(
<rockman> Is ubuntu 9.04 faster 8.10?
<Dr_Willis> rockman:  i find it is.
<phreaknite> cantoma: do i just pop in the live CD and reinstall, then?
<usr13> rockman: Probably not.
<Dr_Willis> ext4 may be helping a bit in my loads :)
<rockman> But ubuntu 9.04 is big.
<cantoma> phreaknite: ok i don't know what is jaunty. Can you tell me what exactly the boot is telling you during boot process?
<terrestre> 9.04 is faster than 8.10 to me at least
<Jinxed553> terrestre: I installed the flash thing it didn't work still can't watch pandora
<usr13> rockman: May be no difference at all, and if there is a difference, it would not be significant.
<Dr_Willis> rockman:  Hmm.. No its not.
<Severity1> i like the new dark theme 9.04 came with
<mintux> pepperjack hey i got this message http://pastebin.com/m77dd3f0
<icewaterman> Dr_Willis, i have found the problem, it is /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.10/defaults/preferences/ubuntu-useragent.js
<Jinxed553> terrestre: Working on the restricted extras (eta 6 hrs)
<icewaterman> however why is it executed
<phreaknite> cantoma: sorry -- Jaunty is the latest version of Ubuntu.  During the boot process on a normal boot it just hangs somewhere in the boot process
<cantoma> terrestre: get rid of gnome and use openbox you will see who is faster!!
<Severity1> terrestre: have you tried restarting firefox
<genii> rockman: If Ubuntu Jaunty is too big or too slow for your computer, I'm pretty sure you won't find any improvement on Vista in this area on the same hardware
<rockman> Xubuntu 9.04 is 600MB.But Xubuntu 8.04 is 500MB.
<phreaknite> cantoma: i will attempt a boot now and tell u just where it hangs
<mintux> y ?
<Dr_Willis> icewaterman:  there is a ubuntu extension i recall for somthing in firefox. perhaps thats doing it.
<Jinxed553> cantoma: you think linux runs faster as an application in windows?
<usr13> terrestre: Yes, if you want speed, change to lightweight window manager.
<terrestre> Jinxed553, read what Severity1 says
<cantoma> phreaknite: wait .. use a live cd and take the log.
<icewaterman> Dr_Willis, that one is called ubufox and was the first thing to go when i installed ubuntu!
<Jinxed553> Severity1: yes
<llml_> Dr_Willis: Is ext4 the main feture intrudced by 9.04?
<Jinxed553> I tried to restart firefox
<mintux> llml_: i got this message press y ? http://pastebin.com/m77dd3f0
<phreaknite> cantoma: where can i find the log
<Dr_Willis> llml_:  its one of the newest/biggest/hyped features yes.
<Severity1> have you tried restarting your pc?
<rockman> Yes.
<Jinxed553> Severity1: for a flash install... no
<cantoma> phreaknite: around /var/log/boot.log
<nztal> what does ubufox do ?
<Severity1> sometimes i restart my pc first before i get help
<Severity1> and usually it does the trick
<Severity1> well everythings kinda buggy
<Severity1> it wont hurt to try
<cantoma> Jinxed553: i think windows sucks
<rockman> When is born--ubuntu 9.10?
<Severity1> i remeber i had the same issue with my flash install
<llml_> mintux: I guess pepperjack is watching on it. But I have to go now. It's getting late here
<phreaknite> cantoma: thanks -- plz hold for the log file
<Severity1> i even tried installing swf and the other one
<llml_> mintux: I'm at GMT +8 time zone.
<sevodnya> rockman: that will be in october of this year--the ubuntu versions are YEAR.MONTH
<Severity1> hold on
<mintux> llml_: ok
<rockman> 肯定的您不会发现在景色的所有改善在同一hardwareIf轻松活泼的
<llml_> mintux: So good luck to you :)
<Severity1> i will try to recall what i did with my flas install problem
<rockman> 肯定的您不会发现在景色的所有改善在同一hardwareIf轻松活泼的
<cantoma> phreaknite: you can probably post it and get a log of help rather saying that you have a problem and not giving a clue about it
<mintux> thanks
<rockman> I see.
<Severity1> i got so frustrated back then coz i can't watch any animes
<llml_> mintux: Hope pepperjack will help you figure it out :)
<rockman> What is your pc?
<phreaknite> cantoma: apologies -- i truely didn't even know how to get a log...
<terrestre> i like fvwm-crystal
<rockman> My pc is 256MB RAM.
<mintux> llml_: thanks man
<phreaknite> cantoma: only been using linux about a month now
<rockman> This is poor?
<Jinxed553> darn
<Jinxed553> flash
<sevodnya> rockman: what p[erating system are you currently running on it?
<rockman> Sorry.I'm Chinese.So my English is poor.
<Pici> !zh | rockman
<ubottu> rockman: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cantoma> phreaknite: probably it will tell more than what you see in the screen during boot
<phreaknite> cantoma: thanks man
<Severity1> Jinxed553: have you tried doing sudo apt-get remove --purge on your flash install
<kdoafk> hi there
<Severity1> then download the deb package for it from adobe?
<Jinxed553> Severity1 no... not yet
<kdoafk> I am trying unsuccessfully to install the mesa drivers for my computer
<Severity1> and have you tried installing it with firefox closed
<Jinxed553> Severity1:  I have 64 bit version of ubuntu
<phreaknite> uhm
<phreaknite> cantoma: uhm
<phreaknite> cantoma: my log says "(Nothing has been logged yet)"
<sevodnya> kdoafk: you're referring to graphics drivers, yet?
<kdoafk> yes
<terrestre> Jinxed553, what is the page you want to see?
<sevodnya> kdoafk: *yes?
<cantoma> phreaknite: there should be more than one file
<kdoafk> I have ./compiled the files from the tar.gz 's
<sevodnya> kdoafk: do you know what kind of graphics card you have?
<kdoafk> intel
<terrestre> Jinxed553, let me check flash 10 in jaunty
<phreaknite> cantoma: only 1 boot.log on my linux partition
<kdoafk> the directions say to use make install but I keep getting errors
<kdoafk> there is no install file
<Severity1> kdoafk: have you tried chmod-ing the file you wanna make install?
<kdoafk> i am new to linux and command line
<Jinxed553> terrestre sounds good thanks
<sevodnya> kdoafk: intel cards should be supported in ubuntu without additional drivers, though
<phreaknite> cantoma: it may be dmesg.0 though...
<Dr_Willis> there was some issue with some intel cards in 9.04 i recall.. but not seen any real info on it. My intelcard was not affected. :)
<kdoafk> I am trying to run graphics programs that ran on this machine when it was a windows machine but the graphics are all wonky now
<Severity1> search for chmod stuff over the net. that should help with your make-install
<shantzu> is there any way to bring the installed programs to the state they were 2 hours ago for example? there were a couple of programs installed in the last couple of hours that i don't want anymore, but i don't know exactly what programs that were (there was a pretty huge list)
<Jinxed553> lol sometimes I think linux distros should all adopt the slogan "Have you tried..."
<cantoma> phreaknite: in my case is /var/log/syslog but i am using debian not shore if they call it the same
<sevodnya> kdoafk: are you running them in WINE or are they native linux programs?
<kdoafk> One of them is Blender and the other is Houdini for linux
<mattgirv> kdoafk: Depending on the program, you might have to sudo make install if you havent already
<Dr_Willis> Jinxed553:  and windows should  use the logo 'have you prayed/paied....' :)
<phreaknite> cantoma: well ubuntu is build on debian -- my syslogs as you list them are .gz files
<mattgirv> kdoafk: And make sure you have build-essential installed :)
<kdoafk> I tried sudo make install but there has to be a file called "install" for that to happen right?
<dooner> phreaknite: the .gz are archived versions
<Dr_Willis> kdoafk:  no.
<mintux> nobody here knows how can i use gpart ?
<Dr_Willis> mintux:  you mean 'gparted' ?
<cantoma> phreaknite: well my syslog just show me everything that went on boot last time
<mattgirv> kdoafk: Try sudo apt-get install build-essential if you haven't already.
<kdoafk> I have dealt with tar.gz files before but I have never heard of build-essentioal
<mintux> Dr_Willis: no gpart
<saviorFAIR> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<phreaknite> cantoma: thats it...
<mintux> Dr_Willis: rewriting partition table
<kdoafk> I will try that
<Ahlee> shantzu: take a look at /var/log/dpkg.log - you'll most likely need to manually go through and dpkg --purge them
<phreaknite> cantoma: ok ill post that file in my thread...
<Jinxed553> Dr_Willis: I would be more of a fan of "Why the #$@# did that happen... why is it going so slow.... where is my install disk"
<shantzu> Ahlee: ok, i'll have a look. thanks
<sevodnya> kdoafk: can you try running "glxinfo|grep direct" and pasting the results?
<cantoma> phreaknite: wait actually is dmesg
<kdoafk> one moment
<cantoma> phreaknite: sorry its not boot file or syslog is dmesg what you want from /var/log
<cantoma> phreaknite: can you see it?
<mintux> http://pastebin.com/m758dba4d
<phreaknite> cantoma: i see it there, yes
<phreaknite> cantoma: going to post it in my thread on the ubuntu forums...
<kdoafk> result of glix thing: shawn@shawn-laptop:~/Desktop/mesa_tar/Mesa-7.4.2$ glxinfo|grep direct
<kdoafk> get fences failed: -1
<kdoafk> param: 6, val: 0
<kdoafk> direct rendering: Yes
<kdoafk> shawn@shawn-laptop:~/Desktop/mesa_tar/Mesa-7.4.2$
<FloodBot1> kdoafk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mintux> it said enter at your own risk!
<xisco> hello I downloaded a code using bzr and now the code has been updated. which is the command to update it ?
<sevodnya> !who | kdoafk
<ubottu> kdoafk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Severity1> nad do a glxgears if the geras are spinning preetily then your graphic card is rendering properly
<kdoafk> sevodnya
<TheNano> mintux: it is always a risk you should take all by yourself, here is a link http://www.brzitwa.de/mb/gpart/index.html
<Severity1> kdoafk: also try the glxgears command
<kdoafk> severity1: I have gears
<saviorFAIR> new to ubuntu   so need some help how do i upgrade firefox after download?
<TheNano> xisco: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/user-guide/index.html
<Dr_Willis> saviorFAIR:  use the packagfe manager/upgrade tools is the normal way.. or via command line 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<saviorFAIR> thanks
<rockman> 是吗？
<terrestre> Jinxed553, are you there? sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<sevodnya> saviorFAIR: firefox should automatically update along with other programs, System > Administration > Update Manager will allow you to check if there are new versions to be downloaded.
<Jinxed553> terrestre: i am here
<kdoafk> severity1: I tried sudo apt-get build essential and I guess that worked if I have gears right?
<Jinxed553> i thought i tried that
<saviorFAIR> it crashes a lot and reboots the computer did i do something wrong
<Jinxed553> terrestre: I won't be able to do that why i am installing the restricted non free extras
<Jinxed553> will i
<Jinxed553> should i cancel them?
<mattgirv> kdoafk: Er, build-essential I referred to to help you with your problem running make/make install etc
<sevodnya> !who | saviorFAIR
<ubottu> saviorFAIR: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mattgirv> kdoafk: I'd recommend running ./configure again from scratch
<kevzhong> hi guys, I need help. I installed ubuntu on this laptop, and for some reason windows deleted all the free space I had left in this partition... what should I do?
<mattgirv> kdoafk: And make sure it doesn't spew any errors at you
<terrestre> Jinxed553, its better wait
<kdoafk> and how do I "make sure"
<sevodnya> saviorFAIR: did the crases start after a particular action on your part?
<Severity1> yep
<saviorFAIR> Dr willis        it crashes a lot and reboots the computer did i do something wrong
<mattgirv> kdoafk: Er, by looking :) It will say if there are libraries missing that it needs/etc
<Jinxed553> kevzhong: do you still have your linux running just no space?
<kevzhong> yes
<Jinxed553> ok
<kdoafk> ok
<cantoma> kevzhong: thats looks a terror movie with windows as the bad guy
<Jinxed553> kevzhong: what version of windows
<kevzhong> vista
<Jinxed553> kevzhong: Use Windows disk manager to shrink your windows partion size
<kevzhong> when I first booted vista after installing ubuntu, it did "chkdsk"
<kevzhong> Ok
<Jinxed553> then download the GParted live cd and burn it to cd
<kdoafk> sevondya1: so I do ./compile
<Jinxed553> then use it to extend the size of your linux partition
<kdoafk> then sudo apt-get make install right?
<mattgirv> kdoafk: No, you do ./configure .. then make.. then make install
<kevzhong> hmm, one question, can I just uninstall ubuntu and re-install it?
<mattgirv> kdoafk: But you may have to do sudo make install if you have permission errors (with copying the files)
<iceroot> kevzhong: you can just re-install it and override the old one
<kdoafk> will do
<phreaknite> cantoma: its posted
<phreaknite> cantoma: thanks
<Jinxed553> kevzhong: I think technically you could shrink the linux partiton with the windows disk manager to 0 essentially making it unallocated
<sevodnya> kdoafk: no, you will likely have to run "make" than "sudo make install"
<Jinxed553> then reinstall linux
<kevzhong> Ok, but its so confusing, because I cant even see anything regarding Ubuntu under windows
<nickkontos> hello,  I'm quite new to ubuntu and super new on irc!.. my problem is that I when I download a .exe file from internet that has greek characters i don't see them - instead i see for ex. ‚¢à©©¦‹áŸœ ˜ how do i fix this?
<Jinxed553> but i am no expert: I just had the same problem this morning and got it to work
<cantoma> kevzhong: did vista match ubuntu with some virus
<kevzhong> no
<Jinxed553> do you have the option to boot into ubuntu or windows when you start?
<Dr_Willis> nickkontos:  i would move the file to a different named file.
<usr13> nickkontos: exe files are not for Linux. (MS Windows only)
<kevzhong> yes
<usr13> nickkontos: Unless you're using wine
<Jinxed553> so you can still boot into both?
<kevzhong> yep
<nickkontos> I have wine though... and i can still type in microsoft word greek text with no problem
<mattgirv> usr13: He is, he was troubleshooting in the winehq channel :)
<lscott3> Ok I switched over to 2 nvidia cards 3 DVI 3 Monitors easy to setup?
<mintux> nobody help me to return my partition table? :-(
<usr13> mattgirv: Ok, tnx
<saviorFAIR> sevodya yes usualy when clicking on link
<Jinxed553> well I had the same problem this morning and the method I told you worked for me (I only had 26 mb free on my linux partition)
<nickkontos> and word can read the char inside the file
<Sleyar> maby you have to install greek language or something
<cantoma> nickkontos: use unicode keyboard configuration
<usr13> mintux: What happened?
<usr13> mintux: Do you have a backup of your MBR?
<kevzhong> ok jinx, I'll try it. what
<nickkontos> oh.. how do I do that?
<kevzhong> typo^^^^
<sevodnya> saviorFAIR: in a web browser?
<mintux> usr13: my partition tables destroy but partitions exists . i don't have enough information to work with gpart . gpart return my last partition but i can not do this .. i have important data
<gareth_> anyone here know anything about scripting?
<Jinxed553> good luck... no matter what you do there are always some risks when messing with partitions
<Jinxed553> just use some common sense about things
<saviorFAIR> X-chat seams to do ok without crashes and yes in ff
<kevzhong> i know... this computer is new so if anything happens ill use the recovery discs xD
<terrestre> Jinxed553, i tried, yes flash 10 work fine in jaunty 64bit
<saviorFAIR> yes
<mintux> usr13: no i don't think so
<usr13> mintux: Not sure what youre saying.  Could you re-state your issue?
<Jinxed553> nice terrestre how do i get rid of that flash thing that i installed first
<saviorFAIR> sevodya     yes in fire fox
<kdoafk> sevodnya: I keep getting errors on the make command
<gareth_> can anyone help me with using variables within scripts?
<cemunal> does ubuntu 9.04 support nvidia-glx-71 driver devices?
<sevodnya> saviorFAIR: is it just Firefox that crashes, or the entire system?
<sevodnya> !pastebin | kdoafk
<ubottu> kdoafk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sevodnya> kdoafk: post them there
<terrestre> Jinxed553, you need to wait until restricted installation stop. if you dont have flash after that you can try flash 10
<mintux> usr13: how can i use with gpart . when it asked me choose 1..4 how can i know which one of them i should select
<usr13> mintux: You probably just need to go back into gparted and adjust the partitions to suit your needs.
<Jinxed553> alright sounds good
<saviorFAIR> sevodnya entire system and i hav to enter pass words
<Jinxed553> terrestre: will i need to manually get rid of sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<kdoafk> hold n
<nickkontos> I have the same problem for every windows-created file with greek filename, i can still read it but the filename is like ‚¢à©©¦‹áŸœ ˜
<sevodnya> saviorFAIR: you have to log in again after clicking on a link?
<kevzhong> jinxed, GParted is only for x86 machines, this is a 64 bit
<kdoafk> it is doing allot of stuff now. I had to use make linux x-86-32
<usr13> mintux: Before you start, you should examine the partitions and see where everything is at, get an idea of what you want to do and how you want to do it.  Look at fdisk -l  and study where your various filesystems are mounted, determine where the mount points are...etc.
<ubuntu_> Hey guys. I need a little bit of help, i'm totally stumped.
<terrestre> Jinxed553, if after ubuntu-restricted-extras installation flash didnt work, you will need to manually do sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree
<Jinxed553> kevzhong: my laptop is 64 bit
<saviorFAIR> sevodnya it goes black then the ubuntu login and pass words hav to be entered
<Jinxed553> kevzhong: I was running 32 bit windows ultimate and 64 bit ubuntu 9.04
<systat>  g
<kevzhong> kk,
<sevodnya> saviorFAIR: alright, that usually happens due to a graphics driver problem; did you install a non-free graphics driver?
<lscott3> twinview 3 monitors? or just an oxymoron?
<usr13> mintux: gparted will give you most all of that information, you should be able to tell what is what, you only need to decide what your end result should look like.
<kdoafk> sevondya: after it gets done with the make what then?
<terrestre> Jinxed553, i will go to install ubuntustudio now do you want the steps to install flash 10 just in case?
<sevodnya> kdoafk: try "sudo make install" at that point
<kdoafk> thanks
<sevodnya> !tab | kdoafk
<ubottu> kdoafk: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<saviorFAIR> sevodnya  not that i know of everything was on the ubuntu 5.04 disk
<nickkontos>  /msg NickServ identify 2109249302
<kdoafk> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sevodnya> saviorFAIR: do you know what model of graphics card you have?
<ubuntu_> So get this: I bring in a Ubuntu live CD (9.04) and use it to debug some issues on servers at work. By the end of the day, I've finished, and restart the machine to boot back into WindowsXP (ugh). However, after Windblows starts up, it cannot tell if a cable is plugged in. No matter what, it says 'media disconnected'. However, if i boot to ubuntu live again, the network is totally okay. I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling windows network drivers, ipconfig /
<ubuntu_> release/renew, rebuilding the TCP/IP stack, etc, etc.
<siddhartha> which is the most stableversion of ubuntu
<ubuntu_> 8.10 prob'ly. give 9.04 half a year, and it should be upto speed
<iceroot> siddhartha: 8.04
<kdoafk> ubuntu_, yep, it messes up the MBR
<siddhartha> i think ubuntu 8.04 is most stable version
<siddhartha> iceroot: yes
<Jinxed553> terrestre: sure
<s3r3n1t7> kdoafk, how do you mean messes up the MBR? ( ubuntu_ ,read along if you like)
<Jinxed553> what is ubuntustudio btw
<usr13> ubuntu_: "media disconnected"  ?
<siddhartha> 8.10 and 9.04 both are unstable
<saviorFAIR> sevodnya  no this was a system that had xp on it that was given to me and i could not get past the pass word so i loaded/booted ubuntu
<mannytu> sevodnya, thanks for the "tab"
<ubuntu_> yeah; media disconnected; even if the cable is in
<s3r3n1t7> ubuntu_, the server itself start properly? checked event viewer?
<kdoafk> ubuntu_, check the ubuntu forums and search for my name on there kd0afk and there is a discussion on that.
 * cemunal does ubuntu 9.04 support nvidia-glx-71 driver devices?
<sevodnya> saviorFAIR: right, could you run "lspci|grep VGA" in a terminal and paste the results?
<kdoafk> s3r3n1t7,  check the ubuntu forums and search for my name on there kd0afk and there is a discussion on that.
<saviorFAIR> sevodnya i will try get back in a sec
<s3r3n1t7> kdoafk, a live CD doesn't change anything.
<siddhartha> except ubuntu irc channel...other irc channels are not working
<mintux> usr13: i wanted to install a ubuntu 8.10 . but i take a mistake during installation and press install. i had a home partition with important data , when i be aware my  mistake i reboot my system ( that while the creating ext3 message appeared means this partition could not be create successfully ) now see this pic from gparted http://tinypic.info/files/9ngsva2va5bnfpysrpjs.png that i think the data and partitions are exists and only table of partitions changed
<kdoafk> s3r3n1t7, if you install on a dual boot then it does
<lscott3> Would anyone mind taking a look at my xorg.conf ?
<nanook> so whats the scoop on version 9? ive heard mixed reviews
<s3r3n1t7> kdoafk, read his problem again. he brought an Ubuntu _live_ CD to debug some issues. There's no note about any installation.
<mintux> ** i need guide
<mintux> sorry
<whileimhere> I have a AMD athlon laptop with 1 gig ram. I normally use GNOME with no issues. I was wondering would compiling a program be faster if I dropped out of GNOME in the GDM and went into say the terminal from the sessions menu?
<kdoafk> s3r3n1t7, nevermind. but I was getting the same error about the cable being disconnected
<saviorFAIR> sevodnya  0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<siddhartha> which is the best game n ubuntu
<s3r3n1t7> whileimhere, if you're not doing anything you'll notice only a very very very minor increase.
<joaopinto> !best | siddhartha
<ubottu> siddhartha: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mintux> Enter value for 1 :
<mobi-sheep> siddhartha: Mines!
<usr13> mintux: You might put the drive in another Linux computer and read the drive, but other than that, I don't know.
<kdoafk> sevodnya, I did the sudo make install and although I haven't read the whole return, it looks like no errors. thanks
<mintux> fantastic
<whileimhere> s3r3n1t7: I thought so. Yeah not doing anything. I will most likely walk away and go work in the yard.
<usr13> mintux: Or just pop in the live CD and read it.
<whileimhere> Are there any optimization flags to add to the make command?
<siddhartha> <mobi-sheep>: my favourite is chess
<terrestre> Jinxed553,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/173082/ <-- hope this help
<kdoafk> sevodnya, now to see if it helped
<usr13> mintux: Copy files to USB thumb drive... or...
<s3r3n1t7> whileimhere, on multicore systems add -j <cores+1> to it, say for a dualcore system -j 3
<mobi-sheep> siddhartha: Mine too!
<Jinxed553> terrestre: much thanks
<mintux> usr13:im in live cd now and try to solve my problems
<Brack10> My wireless card keeps complaining to stderr, and it shows up on top of everything I'm trying to do on my virtual consoles...how can I fix this?  I'll check logs if I need error messages
<siddhartha> external HDD is not detected in ubuntu 8.04
<whileimhere> s3r3n1t7:'( no just a basic 1 processor laptop nothing fancy
<usr13> mintux: That's about all the suggestions I can give. Maybe someone else has information you can get, but as for me, that's all I know.
<captivus> Good morning.  I have a curious problem with my wireless card in Jaunty.  If, for any reason, it discononects from the wirelss access point, I cannot reconnect.  Does anyone have any idea why this is happening?
<mintux> usr13: do you undrestand i don't have any partition and everything remove it ( actually partition tables ) if i have access to my data i know what shall i do
<mintux> ok
<s3r3n1t7> whileimhere, then i'm afraid there's no faster way then just patience.
<siddhartha> how to detect external HDD( file system: ntfs) in ubuntu 8.04
<kdoafk> my bios is set up to boot from floppy disc and I own a laptop
<usr13> captivus: you might try turning off network manager.  Is this a laptop?
<whileimhere>  s3r3n1t7 What I really meant was to improve the actual program not the time it takes to compile. Any ideas?
<captivus> usr13: Yes, it is.
<siddhartha> need help ... how to detect external HDD( file system: ntfs) in ubuntu 8.04
<captivus> ...and I'm using the B43legacy driver
<s3r3n1t7> whileimhere, that's kinda program specific generally. What are you compiling?
<whileimhere> Advanced MAME
<usr13> captivus: Try toggeling the device off and on with the keyboard.
<kdoafk> sevodnya, Well, the software installed correctly but still Houdini and Blender are all messed up.
<s3r3n1t7> whileimhere, not sure ... haven't heard about the program, so can't say much about it
<whileimhere> No biggie. It just hates Pulse audio.
<kdoafk> thanks for helping though guys
<whileimhere> How can I install a new set of non GNOME fonts that I have?
<Captain_Cool> anyone know any software that can speed up pause or reverse time?
<captivus> usr13: My laptop doesn't have a keyboard toggle for the wireless card.  (It's a few years old.)
<siddhartha> any application to watch nternet tv in ubuntu 8.04
<saviorfair> sevdonya
<kdoafk> Captain_Cool, my laptop makes time irrelivant
<s3r3n1t7> !fonts | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<siddhartha> any application to watch internet tv in ubuntu 8.04
<Xcell> siddhartha-  vlc
<kdoafk> Captain_Cool, I call it my time machine
<Xcell> ?
<usr13> captivus: I really don't know why it would do that.  You could restart the network; sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   (A future update may fix the problem.)
<whileimhere> I am so sorry I meant icons. I am think about to many things.
<kdoafk> I gotta go, later
<kdoafk> quit
<saviorfair> sevdonya what was that vga line  to run in terminal
<Captain_Cool> is that the same one leonard nimoy has?
<usr13> kdoafk: WHy go later when you could go now?
<usr13> kdoafk: BTW, you didn't quit.
<kdoafk> usr13, HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH......................HA
<Xcell> dorkalorkalert
<Captain_Cool> hey, who here loves LINUX!
<captivus> usr13: That didn't seem to work ... :(
<SingAlong_> Hi all
<Severity1> i like it
<Xcell> ill never do windoze again
<Captain_Cool> even windows 7
<SingAlong_> I connected to my Sony erricson W200i phone using /dev/bus/usb/006/005 as it appeared in lsusb. But I'm getting an error that reads "phone not found/connected"
<siddhartha> any application to watch internet tv in ubuntu 8.04
<SingAlong_> I'm connecting via gammu
<Xcell> mythtv..or whatever its callede
<Severity1> i so wish that windouse 7 to be a failure
<SingAlong_> I could read my smses around an hour ago. but isnt connecting suddenly
<ubuntu-chile> que ocurre con ubuntu 9.04
<Captain_Cool> it won't be
<ubuntu-chile> no me da aceleracion 3d
<Captain_Cool> cus its quite good
<ubuntu-chile> cual es la solucion
<VCoolio> !es | ubuntu-chile
<ubottu> ubuntu-chile: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<saviorfair> sevodnya it crashed  and i am back
<SingAlong_> anyone please?
<sevodnya> saviorfair: can you see if running "glxgears" in a terminal causes a crash?
<nickkontos>  when I download a (windows created) file from internet that has greek characters i don't see them - instead i see for example ‚¢à©©¦‹áŸœ ˜ if the file has greek inside i can read them (for example a greek word, i can see the text inside but the filename is like greek to me:p )
<nickkontos> please help..
<tokyoahead> hi all any idea how I can debug a black screen in ubuntu after the boot progress bar appears?
<usr13> nickkontos: What type of file is it?
<usr13> nickkontos: What is the file?
<nickkontos> any type  of windows created
<nickkontos> for ex .exe .doc ...
<mun> if i upgrade to jaunty from hardy, will the system settings be preserved?
<nickkontos> .pdf
<siddhartha> any internet radio in ubuntu
<usr13> nickkontos: You need to give us more information.
<nickkontos> ok, ask me
<nickkontos> what do you want to know?
<captivus> mun: Yes
<Severity1> can you still use the file?
<mun> captivus, how about from hardy?
<nickkontos> i'm running ubuntu 9.04
<eseven73> mun,  you'll have to upgrade to 8.10 first though
<captivus> mun: You need to do an incremental upgrade
<siddhartha> any application for internet radio in ubuntu
<Severity1> nickkontos: did the files open?
<sacarlson> ﻿tokyoahead:  might try add to the kernel boot line vga=791
<nickkontos> yes
<Severity1> file naming in linux is a bit different from windouse
<mun> is the chance of breaking somewhere in 8.04->8.10->9.04 high?
<nickkontos> I can open them and read them correctly
<usr13> nickkontos: What is the file?  Were did you get it?  What is it for?  What is it supposed to do?  (Without seeing the file there is little chance we can give you any advice on what to do with it.)
<eseven73> mun, better to do a clean install if you can
<Severity1> problem solved just rename the file
<mun> eseven73, why's that?
<usr13> nickkontos: file filename
<meher> Hi. I would like to know some details about setting up an Ubuntu official repository. Can someone please guide me??
<usr13> nickkontos: where "filename" is the actual name of the file.
<mun> is upgrading from hardy or interpid to jaunty actually worthwhile?
<gareth_> can anyone here help me design a script for renaming files?
<joe_> sevodnya no crash pretty gears
<meher> ﻿Hi. I would like to know some details about setting up an Ubuntu official repository. Can someone please guide me??
<eseven73> mun, it's just better generally to do a clean install if possible, you're mileage my vary.
<usr13> gareth_: Sure... what do you need to do?
<meher> i am a student in india
<siddhartha> any firewall in ubntu
<dooner> gareth_:  http://www.sourcefiles.org/Utilities/Text_Utilities/chcase.pl
<meher> i need to setup a repo server
<gareth_> rename all the files in a directory to 0001.zip, 0002.zip etc
<Brack10> siddhartha: iptables
<meher> so that all students in my institute can access important updates quickly
<sacarlson> siddhartha !firewall
<nickkontos> http://www.ypepth.gr/docs/28_9_07_dt1.zip
<gareth_> but I have no idea how to use variables in scripts
<nickkontos> inside the zip there are some .doc files
<sacarlson> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Brack10> gareth_: #bash is your place
<gareth_> thanks Brack10
<meher> ﻿Hi. I would like to know some details about setting up an Ubuntu official repository. Can someone please guide me??
<eseven73> mun, going from upgrade to upgrade means more things can go wrong (And usually do) , although I went from 8.10 to 9.04 no problems really accept Nvidia driver issues
<nickkontos> i can't read these filenames but i can open and read the files
<siddhartha> <Brack10> : how can i run it in startup
<joe_> saviorfair is now joe_ sevodnya
<nickkontos> and the greek text inside the files is very readable
<sevodnya> joe_: have you installed flash for firefox?
<siddhartha> how to run firestarter in start up
<usser> nickkontos, ntfs partition?
<eseven73> !startup | siddhartha
<joe_> sevodnya its still running and tryed but cant find it to uninstall
<ubottu> siddhartha: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<meher> ﻿Hi. I would like to know some details about setting up an Ubuntu official repository. Can someone please guide me??
<meher> ﻿Hi. I would like to know some details about setting up an Ubuntu official repository. Can someone please guide me??
<nickkontos> I have three partitions, 1 ext3, 1ntfs and 1swap
<usr13> Brack10: siddhartha iptables is not a firewall.
<badeagle01> ask again
<sevodnya> joe_: do you know if the pages that cause the crash have flash or other media on them?
<eseven73> will your repository be double too? or is that just how you type meher? :P
<pepperjack> meher: someone in #ubuntu-offtopic may be able to direct you
<meher> ok
<meher> thanks
<joe_> sevodnya possible? dont know
<s3r3n1t7> usr13, could you explain that statement about iptables not being a firewall?
<usr13> Brack10: siddhartha iptables rules can be used to create a firewall but what you probably want to install is firestarter.
<usser> nickkontos, the unreadable filenames are on an ntfs partition?
<usr13> s3r3n1t7: see above
<nickkontos> no, they are on my desktop
<rcmysoft> hey, Ubuntu 9.04 The System Langude is german OpenOffice 3.0 is English how can i change it to german. Should i reinstall language-pack-de?
<nickkontos> but i still can't read them even if i transfer them to my ntfs
<Exilant> openoffice has its own language pack afaik
<s3r3n1t7> usr13, may i point you at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall and ask you to read the first part?
<siddhartha> user13 : how can i set iptable rules
<nickkontos> i can read the normally through windows..
<usser> nickkontos, on a regular ubuntu? did you install language pack for your language?
<usr13> s3r3n1t7: iptables is an administration tool for IPv4 packet filtering and NAT
<Severity1> nickkontos: filenaming in windows and linux are different so you get all this jumbled up names... you can open the files without problems right? just rename it.
<dirtbag666> Hi there! One of many annoying problems after update to Kubuntu Jaunty: I can't disable energy save features!!! I tried xset -s off, disabling all screensaver and energy save options, but with no user action (keyboard or mouse), my screen will turn black after a few minutes. Ideas, anyone? :-(
<sevodnya> joe_: you might give this a try, it worked for me a while back: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/10/ubuntu-firefox-flash-crash-this-fix.html
<rcmysoft> Exilant do you know the name for german lang=
<usr13> s3r3n1t7: firestarter is a firewall application.
<s3r3n1t7> usr13, then what is your definition of  a firewall?
<joe_> will try
<s3r3n1t7> usr13, firestarter is a frontend to iptables.
<TX-Dan> Is it possible to run TeamFortress2 some how on Ubuntu? What software would I need to make that happen?
<e1nh4nd3r> Wine, probably.
<hatter243> TX-Dan, Wine
<usser> TX-Dan, yes it should run with wine
<nickkontos> yes, the problem is solved if I rename. But! when I manage to run a simple .exe file in wine, I got these unreadble characters all over the program, even when I type
<nickkontos> And this is with EVERY greek .exe
<hatter243> nickkontos, Have you installed the font required by that program?
<hatter243> Nice
<usser> nickkontos, wine is an entirely different beast alltogether, it probably needs greek windows fonts.
<hatter243> He left, hah
<Severity1> ooooohhhhhh wine
<TX-Dan> hatter243, usser, looking into it thanks.
<Severity1> copy your greek fonts ttf stuff to your wine
<siddhartha> is it possible to call a friend in google talk (pidgin)
<usser> TX-Dan, run it with -dxlevel 81 switch, if the perfomance is bad
<sevodnya> siddhartha: that's not currently supported
<joaopinto> siddhartha, pidgin does not support voice/video
<siddhartha> what is telepathy
<usser> nickkontos, wine is an entirely different beast alltogether, it probably needs greek windows fonts.
<usr13> s3r3n1t7: A firewall, (as far as linux is concerned), is a set of rules that blocks unwanted traffic from and to your PC.  There are two types of firewalls;  Firewall applications that runs on your PC to block traffic to and from that PC.  Second type is a stand alone firewall, that is a separate device that you place between  your PC and the untrusted network.
<hatter243> !info telepathy | siddhartha
<ubottu> siddhartha: Package telepathy does not exist in jaunty
<hatter243> =/
<usr13> s3r3n1t7: A firewall script is a firewall
<usser> usr13, so effectively iptables rules constitute a firewall.
<rcmysoft> should i install openoffice.org-l10n-de for openoffice 3.0 to be in German?
<s3r3n1t7> usr13, so iptables would be considered a firewall by that definition.
<DjAngo23> Hey guys, how to change the default application opening a php file for example ?
<usser> usr13, and since iptables comes with a default set of rules, that can only mean that iptables is a firewall
<DjAngo23> Everytime i use other program, it works one time only
<dirtbag666> rcmysoft: Probier's einfach, das Paket ist ja sicher nicht sehr groß
<FloridaGuy> when doing net install or alternate install cd....what does the kernel targeted mean only drivers needed for the system
<nickkontos> i was thinking that if i solve this problem in ubuntu then the problem in wine should fix itself...
<siddhartha> i would like to know about telepathy and its uses
<Fallenou> what is : leningradskaya.canonical.com.www ?
<sevodnya> siddhartha: you could try installing the official Google Talk client using WINE, though
<MrPunkin> What is the default mail app? I am told root has mail (logged in as root) but am told no program is installed when running 'mail'
<hatter243> nickkontos, Have you installed the font required by that program?
<usser> Fallenou, russians man, they are taking over
<Fallenou> i got this in my tcpdump -i tun0
<Fallenou> in my vpn
<siddhartha> <sevodnya> will it work ...
<lscott3> Anyone use 3 monitors in here?
<usser> Fallenou, thats one of the server, ubuntu repositories are hosted on
<nickkontos> no, neither in ubuntu and wine
<Fallenou> ooh ok :)
<pepperjack> DjAngo23: nautilus controls this so just open file manager and right-click on file and basically open with and make default
<sevodnya> siddhartha: Google suggests it might: http://ocaoimh.ie/2005/08/26/google-talk-on-linux/
<lenswipe> does anyone know how i can run a command over SSH so that even if i close the SSH connection the command keeps running
<usr13> s3r3n1t7 usser It is safe to say that iptables rules constitute a firewall  Yes.
<pepperjack> lenswipe: yes
<Fallenou> i thought i was spied by the KGB thx usser :p
<nickkontos> but i dont know what kind of font it needs and how to install it
<usser> lenswipe, nohup command &
<hatter243> nickkontos, then greek programs will be unable to display the greek font, creating all sorts of wacky characters. You don't need to install it in Ubuntu, you need to install it in Wine
<nickkontos> i've googled a lot...
<dooner> lenswipe: or if the command produces output could run it in screen.
<DjAngo23> pepperjack: I did that but can't find the option make default
<lenswipe> i want to download an ISO image but i want to shift the load onto my headless ubuntu server and i want to have the ISO continue downloading even if i close the ssh connection
<WinterWeaver> is there a pidgin plugin to mark myself offline to a specific buddy >.<
<lenswipe> basically...
<s3r3n1t7> usr13, ==> <usr13> Brack10: siddhartha iptables is not a firewall. <== now i'm confused
<mintux> dooner how much time you are in this channel ?
<lenswipe> WinterWeaver: try block :)
<hatter243> nickkontos, the problem is, there isn't any easy way to discover the font used by the program, you pretty much have to ask the writer of that program. Maybe #wine will know some generic Greek fonts
<nickkontos> and when i install it in wine, will it still display wacky characters in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> WinterWeaver: maybe   you can try finding out in #pidgin
<lenswipe> pepperjack: could i do waht i said above?
<dooner> lenswipe:  install screen.  you can then detach it and come back to it later.
<WinterWeaver> lenswipe, I dont want to block them entirely... just dont watn them to think I'm here
<hatter243> nickkontos, the .exe you're running is a windows program, it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<tzanger> good morning
<WinterWeaver> thx sebsebseb, didn't know it had a chnnel O.o
<lenswipe> dooner: i just want to have it run while im away tho
<dooner> lenswipe: it will
<pepperjack> DjAngo23: youre right... sorry im used to thunar when using a file manager. not sure about nautilus
<dooner> lenswipe:  !screen
<mintux> are there any body be in this channel in 4- 5 hour ago and copy all text in channel ( with my last questions and links ) for me
<lenswipe> dooner: i know but i want to run it over an ssh connection
<nickkontos> ooohhh... i see! thanks hatter243!
<mintux> please
<sebsebseb> WinterWeaver: np
<pepperjack> lenswipe: yeah that would be my suggestion as well
<hatter243> nickkontos, Good luck!
<tzanger> if I have added the xorg-edgers repository (to try and see if the newer intel xorg driver helps with my stability problems) -- how do I revert to the non-xorg-edgers intel driver?
<lenswipe> dooner: belive me where my linux box is connecting a screen would be a real arse
<usr13> s3r3n1t7 usser  iptables rules, when assembled correctly into a script can be used to protect from unwanted traffic and that type of protection is called firewalling your PC.  A firewall is an application that does that for you.
<dooner> lenswipe: screen is a program :)
<mintux> i past a table of my partitions here before... in 3-4 hour ago
<siddhartha> what s telepathu and its uses in ubuntu hardy
<lenswipe> i was wondering if i could use wget and shove a & on the end
<dooner> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<lenswipe> kl kl
<usser> nickkontos, linux filesystems use utf for filenames windows uses old style encodings where each language had its own encoding. renaming the files would force utf, for wine the program probably needs a font to display the characters it has nothing to do with encodings
<gartral> how do i force ALL instances of my username to log out??
<BLTnoTomato> is there a link checking software for website in ubuntu, preferable something in php or that can be run from cron job?
<mintux> does the text's of this channel log anywhere ???
<mintux> i need log of #ubuntu in 4-5 hour ago
<mintux> please somebody pastbin it for me
<siddhartha> someone pls suggest me a good multi threaded download manager
<lenswipe> dooner: do you know if i could use wget then shove an & on the end of it?
<dooner> mintux I am here on and off,  normally keep IRC running in background while @ the office.
<n8tuser> usser utf? isnt that freebsd thing? or was it apple ox?
<siddhartha> in ubuntu
<usser> usr13, thats semantics :) if you want to go further, iptables is not the one responsible for blocking the traffic, all traffic shaping is done by kernel and iptables is just a frontend
<sevodnya> !log | mintux
<ubottu> mintux: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<PaperEngineer> does anybody know about using Wacom graphics tablets?  Mine used to work back on version 7.10, but since, has a weird problem.  the pointer movement works fine, but touching the tablet doesnt do anything.  the tablet appears to know that its being tapped, just the box doesnt respond.
<hatter243> gartral, "pkill -KILL -u [username]"
<usr13> s3r3n1t7: If  you want an easy to use firewall application, install firestarter.  If you are interested in building a firewall, download ipcop or smoothwall or monowall and burn a CD and make your own "stand-alone" firewall.
<usser> n8tuser, utf is a universal encoding nowadays, pretty much everyone uses it.
<usser> n8tuser, unicode
<gartral> hatter243: sudo, yes?
<hatter243> gartral, unless you're killing yourself, yes
<gartral> i am killing myself
<lenswipe> dooner: do you know if i could use wget then shove an & on the end of it?
<n8tuser> usser correct, i misread it as ufs
<hatter243> gartral, then you don't need sudo to kill your own processes
<hatter243> rofl
<s3r3n1t7> usr13, there's indeed 2 kinda of firewalls. Iptables is generally a backend for most of the firewalls used on ubuntu, and it can be used on its own, thus i consider iptables to be a firewall. Well let's end the discussion about this, we're goin offtopic.
<hatter243> I guess it worked
<usser> lenswipe, yes sure
<lenswipe> uuser: so that would work? thanks :)
<ctp_> hi folks. i try to install 9.04 using ext4 and encryption within lvm. same like guidedd partitioning but ext4 instead of ext3. should i first create lvm and then within encryption partition or the other way: at first encryption container, then lvm and then the partitions?
<usser> lenswipe, dont forget nohup, otherwise wget is going to die as soon as you disconnect from the server
<usr13> usser: You can call iptables a firewall if you want to, but it is missleading to tell people that iptables is a firewall because it just isn't.
<lenswipe> uuser: how?
<lenswipe> uuser: how do i use nohup?
<siddhartha> what is the difference between ext3 and ext4 file system
<cantoma> lenswipe: man nohup
<dooner> lenswipe:  nohup wget url > /dev/null 2>&1 &   I think should work.
<sebsebseb> siddhartha: Ext3 has been around for years and is rather stable.   Ext4 has a few issues  that are mentioned in the release notes.   it checks the disk quicker and better with bigger files they say
<sebsebseb> !notes
<usser> lenswipe, ^
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<lscott3> Anyone with great knowledge with multi monitors/multi same brand video cards?
<t3pleni9> nothing much just might be the amount of address space may vary
<sebsebseb> siddhartha: see above for release notes link
<usser> lenswipe, you dont have to redirect the output if above command is hard to read, nohup wget http://google.com & should do
<lenswipe> dooner: so i replace url with the URL of the ISO i want to download?
<lenswipe> thanks
<dooner> lenswipe: correct  (i don't use wget, so wasn't sure if it had output...)
<siddhartha> is the new kernel isstable
<usser> lenswipe, it will create a file nohup.out to which all the output from wget will be redirected
<lenswipe> uuser: i will be closing the SSH window tho, does it matter if i dont see the output of the command?
<lenswipe> k
<sebsebseb> siddhartha: you could install your own kernel,  but   I  woudn't really recommend doing so for distros such as Ubuntu,   if  you were  using Gentoo for example, well then sure if you want
<lorenzosu> Hi all I have a problem upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 I pasted the error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173101/
<siddhartha> how can i install any kernel
<sebsebseb> siddhartha: just  get the kernel updates  when they are available for Ubuntu :)
<usser> siddhartha, by compiling your own
<localgod11> I was trying to install lirc and it went backnow I cant remove it and when i try to install anything I recieve:  E:sub-process /usr/bun/dpkg returned error code (1)
<localgod11> 90
<joaopinto> siddhartha, unless you are an experienced user, keep with the default kernel
<vasi> siddhartha: is there a reason you want a new kernel? is there a bug in the current one that is affecting you?
<siddhartha> <sebsebseb> i would lke to nstall old kernel in ubuntu 9.04
<tokyoahead> guys my linux install on a new laptop freezes w/o starting xorg... how can I switch off the progress screen so I can see how far it boots up and what is actually causing it to crash?
<vasi> localgod11: could you paste the full output?
<cantoma> siddhartha: did you try to google it?
<smokie`> hey guys, ubuntu blocks ports by default, right?
<e1nh4nd3r> tokyoahead: Try hitting F2 during boot, and it should display the normal console output during startup.
<vasi> tokyoahead: at the boot menu, press F6 and a little line of text will show up
<e1nh4nd3r> they changed to F6?
<sebsebseb> siddhartha: old kernel and 9.04   does not sound  like they are going to play nice with each other.   plus the old kernel will have bugs that a later one does not have
<gartral> ook how do i get a GDM logon window from a xming client?
<mbeierl> tokyoahead: edit the boot line when at the grub menu and remove "quiet" "splash"
<siddhartha> <cantoma> 'll google it
<tokyoahead> mbeierl: did that already did not help
<vasi> e1nh4nd3r: er, F6 is for the boot parameters, you can remove 'splash' and 'quiet'
<jimcooncat> sebsebseb: should be no big difference between compiling a kernel in gentoo and ubuntu -- just that more people do it when they have gentoo.
<cantoma> joaopinto: there is always space for learning
<vasi> e1nh4nd3r: but maybe F2 boots verbosely and i just never knew it
<sebsebseb> jimcooncat: yeah
<usser> gartral, i'd really suggest you use freenx
<lorenzosu> Hi all I have a problem upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 I pasted the error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173101/
<siddhartha> <sebsebseb> : is the new kernel totally bug free
<e1nh4nd3r> vasi: Ohhhh, my bad. :) F2 is just the key that enables the console display during progress-screen?
<sebsebseb> siddhartha: of course not
<vasi> e1nh4nd3r: i actually have no idea off the top of my head what F2 does!
 * mimor is dood
<usser> gartral, http://www.nomachine.com/download-client-windows.php
<e1nh4nd3r> Will have to investigate... *notes*
<joaopinto> cantoma, right, but compiling your own kernel is probably not the best place to start
<localgod11> http://pastebin.com/m7ef94f2f
<sebsebseb> siddhartha: is any big software totally  no bugs?  nope
<cantoma> joaopinto: i did it .. don't see many problems
<tokyoahead> e1nh4nd3r: vasi: mbeier: I tried to remove "quiet" from the boot line and hiut F2 and F6 but nothing changed. I see the ubuntu logo with the progress indicator moving from left to right and back and the na black screen comes and its stuck there
<usser> cantoma, how big is the resulting binary?
<vasi> tokyoahead: you need to remove 'splash' as well
<cantoma> usser: its huge
 * jimcooncat thinks that software with no bugs means someone's not testing it enough
<tokyoahead> vasi: there is no splash
<usser> cantoma, last time i did i ended up with 500mb file
<vasi> localgod11: have you tried following the instructions, and reinstalling lirc?
<localgod11> yes
<cantoma> usser: get rid of modules
<usser> cantoma, ubuntu package is like 70mb
<siddhartha> how can i update vlc in ubuntu 8.04
<vasi> tokyoahead: hmm, add 'nosplash' mayble? </wild-ass-guess>
<usser> cantoma, i did to the best of my knowledge :)
<vasi> localgod11: so you ran 'apt-get install --reinstall lirc'? and what happened?
<cantoma> usser: if you add many modules will be huge .. if you just add them to be inline then its smaller
<localgod11> vasi:  still recieve error code (1)
<tokyoahead> vasi that crashes it right away and reboots the machine :-)
<vasi> tokyoahead: so much for my guess!
<tokyoahead> :-)
<joaopinto> siddhartha, could you please read some documentation first ? You are just posrting a long sequence of questions, you really should read something to start with, like http://help.ubuntu.com
<e1nh4nd3r> tokyoahead: Sounds to me like the build is boned. Did you just install or upgrade?
<vasi> localgod11: on the reinstall you also get the same error? ugh...i'm stumped
<siddhartha> <joaopinto> i got nothing there to ugrade vlc in ubuntu 8.04, thats why i'm asking
<tokyoahead> e1nh4nd3r: I installed on a virgin drive with a newly downloeded CD
<e1nh4nd3r> Hmmm... does 8.10 work?
<tokyoahead> e1nh4nd3r: (vista is already installed however
<The_Faithful> I have the version 2.6.28.2 of my kernel and I want to patch it to 2.6.28.10.. but I got this message : "can't find file to patch at input line x".. what this message means and how can I solve this problem ?
<e1nh4nd3r> Or rather, -did- it?
<lorenzosu> Hi all I have a problem upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 I pasted the error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173101/
<thehumph> I was playing around with ndiswrapper (I was formerly using the default wifi stuff that comes with Jaunty) and think I've uninstalled my wifi driver. I can't use the default networking tool to connect to my wifi, and lshw indicates no driver is installed for my wifi card (says UNCLAIMED) - is there a way to revert back to the driver that comes with Ubuntu?
<mintux> NOw i have some thing : my partition table lost . but i partition and data exists . i have these: 1-the (lost )partitions list http://tinypic.info/files/uz78xo5jmn5lg103uxen.png 2-lost partitions tables with details in fdisk http://pastebin.com/m59f80016 3-now the partition list changed to http://pastebin.com/m32c0cb32 and gparted is http://tinypic.info/files/9ngsva2va5bnfpysrpjs.png 5- in gpart i have this http://pastebin.com/m14c81f2b   ||| now i would like 
<tokyoahead> e1nh4nd3r: talking to me about 8.1? did not try it yet. the machine is brand-new
<tokyoahead> e1nh4nd3r: you recommend me to try and download it?
<e1nh4nd3r> tokyoahead: I'm not an expert, but I would say if 8.10 works and 9.04 doesn't, maybe there's a different build/driver that changed between the old and new versions that is causing you problems.
<tokyoahead> e1nh4nd3r: hmm ok... let me try 8.1... thanks
<martin__> \channel list
<sebsebseb> tokyoahead: 8.10 is better than 9.04 in certain ways even :)
<devs> Hi
<sebsebseb> devs: hi
<e1nh4nd3r> tokyoahead: Might be able to narrow it down to a build/driver problem, and in which case you could find out what your video card/chip is and people might be able to help you solve that compile/config problem.
<devs> i have set up and ubuntu machine with two NIC
<devs> i need the LAN network to go through an external proxy
<devs> how can i allow all LAN users to get to a proxy server
<pepperjack> for like http traffic or all traffic?
<devs> jus http traffic
<devs> LAN 192.168.10.1
<tokyoahead> e1nh4nd3r: ok good to know
<ikonia> devs: you need to run a proxy or forwarding service of some type
<devs> WAN 203.121.4.5x
<e1nh4nd3r> tokyoahead: Hope that helped. :)
<devs> how?
<devs> what do i need to do?
<bo7amny> clear
<ikonia> devs: run a proxy or forwarding service
<devs> what dhoud i set up
<kurimaw> guys what's the command line to check the RAM capacity or the avail RAM space?
<tokyoahead> e1nh4nd3r: actually ust started in recovery mode and it seems to work :-)
<ikonia> kurimaw: free
<devs> do i need to install a proxy froward
<kurimaw> ok
<ikonia> devs: look at "squid"
<kurimaw> thanks
<tokyoahead> e1nh4nd3r: now I have to find out what does not work in normal mode :-)
<devs> yes i have installed squid
<devs> but im not sure the settings
<mintux> no solution ?
<devs> shoud i set a transparent proxy
<e1nh4nd3r> tokyoahead: We'll be here. :)
<devs> i dont want users to enter anythingonb thr broweser
<ikonia> devs: then you need to setup forwarding
<devs> whats that
<devs> ?
<devs> im neew
<lorenzosu> How can I remove all older kernels?
<tokyoahead> e1nh4nd3r: thanks for the help :-)
<mozul> sorry to barge in, but my ubuntu computer said "your computer failed to hibernate see the error log" What do i do next.  Does someone want to help me?
<ikonia> devs: is this for work/school/fun ?
<devs> for work
<e1nh4nd3r> tokyoahead: No problem! Amatueurs helping amateurs. :)
<ikonia> devs: then I strongly advise you to get help from your work friends as the wrong configs could leave your network open
<siddhartha> what is internetjargon
<devs> where do i set the config
<siddhartha> what is internet jargon
<devs> at IP tables?
<ikonia> devs: I strongly strongly advise you to get help from work - if this is a work project
<devs> but im the only one doing lInux
<devs> linux
<glitsj16> mintux: still looking for a channel log ? if so, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<devs> i have set IP forarding
<gartral> !freemx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freemx
<g0tcha> hey guys, whats the conf file for vncserver on ubuntu?
<mintux> glitsj16 i found it
<g0tcha> i mean where is it located?
<lorenzosu> How can I remove all older kernels?
<ikonia> devs: if you make a mistake you could open your network up quite bad, speak to your network administrator and ask him how he would like it done
<systat> Hi, My USB mouse doesn't seem to work on my laptop
<L3dPlatedLinux> how would I get epsx or whatever it is rather then pcsx on v8.04?
<devs> what do i search on google
<devs> do i need to install squid?
<usser> i have a question, X forwarding through ssh, on the machine i ssh to, X is not running, yet im able to run xterm through x-over-ssh, does it start an x server every time i run a single X application or how does it work?
<systat> l3dplatedlinux, does pcsx stands for Personal Computer Sex?
<glitsj16> lorenzosu: just remove the kernel related packages like any other package, via apt/synaptic etc.
<L3dPlatedLinux> no
<lorenzosu> glitsj16: I can't!
<dirtbag666> Hi, me again. After exactly 20min without mouse or keyboard input (just measured the time) my ThinkPad monitor and my external monitor will turn off. It's just annoying, anyone has any idea how to fix this (Kubuntu Jaunty) ?
<ikonia> devs: if you make a mistake you could open your network up quite bad, speak to your network administrator and ask him how he would like it done
<dooner> devs: there are changes that need to be made @ the network level to do what you want that have very little to do with linux. Unless the ubuntu box is your firewall and already inline with all traffic.  But yes squid is an option to do what you want...
<onthefence928> how do i get Kubuntu to accept firefox as my default browser? it refuses to use anything other than "Web browser" (i am on Kubuntu 9.04, which was originally Ubuntu 9.04, and some time ago when it was using Gnome my system seemed to of lost Firefox (it still works, i just need to create custom launchers for some reason))
<systat> My USB mouse doesn't work, whhile this touch mouse on laptop works fine
<CQ> hello, in jaunty I can't get to my windows shares anymore... I installes smbfs and samba, changed the WORKGROUP in /etc/samba/smb.conf and restarted samba... any ideas?
<lorenzosu> systat: Is it wireless?
<systat> Nope
<systat> I got 2 usb porst,
<systat> doesn't work on any of them
<CQ> dirtbag666: did you check the screensaver settings?
<usser> CQ, you dont need samba or smbfs just to browse shares
<glitsj16> lorenzosu: you say you can't remove older kernels? any errors thrown ?
<dirtbag666> CQ: I disabled every single screensaver and energy managment option existing in KDE4's system settings
<CQ> usser: ok, then any ideas what's happening? They're on the same switch, and other windows machines see them...
<CQ> dirtbag666: my next suggestion would have been to look at apci stuff, but if you already did that
<sky_11> Whats ubuntu studio ?
<dirtbag666> CQ: Is there an GUI for acpi setup available in KDE settings or do I have zu use command line tools?
<vega__> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04.  Whenever I leave my computer on for a couple of hours, it disconnects from my local area network.  I have windows installed on the same computer.  It doesn't happen under windows.
<usser> CQ, try using smbclient to connect
<lorenzosu> glitsj16: Yes
<gartral> usser: well what server program do i need to install?
<sky_11> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<dirtbag666> Also a nice overview: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio
<sky_11> thank you ubottu
<lorenzosu> glitsj16:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/173101/
<fabio_> hi there
<CQ> dirtbag666: don't know, you'll have to google it... as a last resort, maybe there's something set in X itself, but I doubt that
<fabio_> do you know what "MigrationEuristic" "greedy" in the xorg.conf is about ?
<dirtbag666> CQ: already tried xset -s off, still no change
<usser> CQ, run smbtree to see if detects windows machines at all
<glitsj16> lorenzosu: ok, is that on a jaunty box ? or did the upgrade fail with that message ?
<CQ> usser: yep, sees the workgroup and the machine
<usser> CQ, smbclient //machine/share ?
<usser> CQ, use ip instead of name
<sere> anyone have any knowledge with nvideo tv out....i have 32 einch flat screen and not sure the specs of it and wondering how i can figure that out so i can edit xorg.conf properly
<lorenzosu> glitsj16: Exactly the upgrade failed with that. So I'm trying to remove it
<CQ> usser: smbtree even sees the name
<mib_koux4w> Hi guys, is it possible to install ubuntu on a 4gb usb and use it as a portable computer?
<usser> mib_koux4w, yes
<usser> mib_koux4w, fits on my eeepc 4g just fine
<CQ> usser: that works
<CQ> but not with the name
<vega__> How do you get normal computers to use the USB drive as the boot device?
<usser> CQ, can you do the same trick with nautilus, ie type smb://ip/share in the address bar of your file manager
<CQ> usser: yep, no problems
<gartral> how do i set up the NX server >.>
<usser> CQ, but doesnt work with the name?
<Abueleitor> hello, i have a problem and i want to ask if someone knows to solve my problem. My problem is as follows: i had a wireless driver with ubuntu that do not works, so alter trying with ndiswrapper and not working at all i decided to try with compiling (re-compiling) with another driver, but it doest not work too. I can see the nets but i cannot connet to them so i suppose must be the driver.
<CQ> its just that when I browse to it, it sees nothing under the workgroup
<CQ> the name resolves to a 67. address, nothing close to my local 192.168 ...
<Magician0617> Vega: go into your bios and change boot device priority
<dooner> vega__:  bios needs to support booting from USB.
<sacarlson> ﻿vega__: you have to set the bios to enable boot from usb devices.  some older computers don't support this.
<Abueleitor> hello, i have a problem and i want to ask if someone knows to solve my problem. My problem is as follows: i had a wireless driver with ubuntu that do not works, so alter trying with ndiswrapper and not working at all i decided to try with compiling (re-compiling) with another driver, but it doest not work too. I can see the nets but i cannot connet to them so i suppose must be the driver.
<gartral> CQ: ...........
<CQ> smbtree also shows the machine name right, then the weird IP addr
<cg> 郁闷，刚上了2.6.30，就没声音了
<usser> gartral, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Pici> !zh | cg
<ubottu> cg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<g0tcha> anyone know how to change vnc4server port from terminal?
<usser> CQ, installing winbind usually helps with windows name resolution
<sere> anyone have any knowledge with a second mnitor tv out?
<usser> CQ, sudo apt-get install winbind
<glitsj16> lorenzosu: if you have intrepid-updates enabled as software source, you can try to install the linux-image-2.6.27-14-generic ... if that works ok, you can give the upgrade to 9.04 another shot and remove the older one later i guess
<usser> CQ, modify your /etc/nsswitch.conf so that it reads hosts:          files wins mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<usser> CQ, and networks:       files wins
<Abueleitor> hello, i have a problem and i want to ask if someone knows to solve my problem. My problem is as follows: i had a wireless driver with ubuntu that do not works, so alter trying with ndiswrapper and not working at all i decided to try with compiling (re-compiling) with another driver, but it doest not work too. I can see the nets but i cannot connet to them so i suppose must be the driver.
<lorenzosu> glitsj16: It says not found
<joao> algum brasileiro por aqui
<joao> kkkkkkk
<Pici> !br | joao
<ubottu> joao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<joao> so vejo english
<joao> ok
<glitsj16> lorenzosu: did you check your software sources settings to see if intrepid-updates is enabled ?
<CQ> usser: do I need to restart networking after modifying nsswitch.conf?
<usser> CQ, no just wins, sudo /etc/init.d/winbind restart
<vasi> i'm trying to boot from a LiveCD, and use my USB key for persistence
<vasi> followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<ValentineX> hi any technician there i have this ubuntu problem i am unable to play any mp3 or movie http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/5287/30967005.gif
<vasi> but no worky, i get a normal LiveCD boot w/o persistence
<vasi> any ideas?
<usser> CQ, after that try pinging your windows machine by name
<pepperjack> !restricted | ValentineX
<ubottu> ValentineX: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> vasi:  you some how modified the live cd for persistance? the default live cd dosewnt have it.
<Dr_Willis> vasi:  the pendrivelinux.com site had detials on the topic i recall
<pepperjack> ValentineX: there are certain codecs that cannot be included by default for legal reasons the restricted metapackage should give you pretty much all of em
<vasi> Dr_Willis: i just followed the instructions on the wiki
<vasi> i'll check pendrivelinux again
<Dr_Willis> vasi:  they may be out of date for 9.04
<ValentineX> pepperjack: but it was easy in 8.10
<Dr_Willis> vasi:  that usb-creater tool in 9.04 is supposed to allow for a persistant save also i think but thats all on a flashdrive
<pepperjack> ValentineX: and still is.  should just be  a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   away
<CQ> usser: ping works... still can't browse to it in konqeror though
<vasi> Dr_Willis: yeah, but USB booting is very difficult on Macs, i'd rather not do that
<ValentineX> pepperjack: i did that few minute before still cannot play they downloaded 6mb data
<pepperjack> ValentineX: when you say cannot play do you mean the video or sound doesnt work? do you get any errors?
<usser> CQ, hm. weird. kde switched to dolphin as a filemanager can you browse it in dolphin?
<CQ> usser: weird, can browse to it in dolphin though... oh well, I'll just wait for the next reboot, that should fix the rest :)
<lorenzosu> glitsj16: This is the error I get if I try to remove with apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173116/
<CQ> usser: now it shows up, after I browsed to it withthe IP once...
<Dr_Willis> vasi:  but macs are supposed to be Perfect?!
<CQ> maybe a caching issue
<vasi> ;-)
<AutistiChatGuest> macs are a radiculous waste of money....
<Maqq> i concur
<CQ> AutistiChatGuest: but people feel better afterwards! :)
<sebsebseb> AutistiChatGuest: pretty much yeah,  since  can  get most of the OS X advantages with Desktop Linux anyway
<e1nh4nd3r> AutistiChatGuest: It's expensive, yes, but it works.
<e1nh4nd3r> Personal preference.
<sebsebseb> Mac stuff is off topic here
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<e1nh4nd3r> Thank you seb.
<CQ> lol
<sebsebseb> !lol |  CQ
<ubottu> CQ: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<AutistiChatGuest> to be honest i prefer simple technology such as a laptop with windows vista :)
<vasi> Dr_Willis: ooh, i think this is what i really want! http://www.pendrivelinux.com/make-a-usb-boot-cd-for-crunchbang-linux/
<ValentineX> pepperjack: watch this video http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/5287/30967005.gif
<sebsebseb> !ot | AutistiChatGuest
<ubottu> AutistiChatGuest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CQ> sebsebseb: Once is not a regular basis.
<Brakonil> dude, vista ? seriously?
<vasi> just using a cd to get the kernel loaded, and then doing everything else from flash....that would be awesome
<marin> nick systat
<AutistiChatGuest> yes, vista.
<localgod11> pastebin.com/mef7fd51
<Maqq> vista is off topic here...
<nyaa> vasi: what ultimately are youp trying to do?
<systat> Hey, why is Flash so slow on ubuntu 8.04 I use 32 bit version!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> Can we please get back to UBUNTU support folks.  This is not a discussion channel.
<nyaa> systat: how did you install flash?
<cosinostra> heh
<sky_11> systat: because adobe developers are lamers
<localgod11>  I was trying to install lirc and something has gone very wrong now when I install anything i get pastebin.com/mef7fd51
<systat> haha
<Maqq> lamers, haven't heard that one in a while
<CQ> Pici- good idea. Next question: why is my HDMI listed as disconnected even though it's connected? If I boot, I get all teh console and startup splash, but the login screen enver comes up.
<vasi> nyaa: i want to run ubuntu  1. without modifying my hard drive  2. with persistent data  3. in a way that works on macs
<systat> nyaa, I used sudo apt-get install flash-nonsomethingIcan'tremmemberwhat
<gartral> usser: the info on the site is anchient
<ikonia> cq not configured in your xorg setup ?
<Jinxed553> Does linux make you impotent?
<devs> how do i set IP forwarding in Ubuntu
<CQ> ikonia: shouldn't xorg autodetect all that stuff?
<ikonia> defs speak to your network admin, thats the first thing to do
<cosinostra> is it possible to configure evolution to go through exchange OWA or must i use imap?
<ikonia> devs: they can tell you how they want it done, then you can implment it
<nyaa> systat: in what way is it slow?  does it load slowly or does it play at the wrong speed?
<ikonia> CQ: should / sometimes doesn't
<e1nh4nd3r> cosinostra: Yes. There's an option directly in Evolution for that, I believe.
<e1nh4nd3r> Either that, or it might be in Thunderbird, I forget.
<CQ> ikonia: xrandr shows the VGA with all correct modes, but also shows HDMI-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<ikonia> CQ: what video card is it on ?
<glitsj16> lorenzosu: some confusion here, your first paste mentions 2.6.27-11-generic, this refers to 2.6.27-7-generic ... cleaning out i suppose ... if you are sure that kernel version can be removed, you can try to remove the /var/lib/dpkg/info file mentioned on line 15 of your last paste
<systat> nyaa, it plays at wrong speed, it is specificaly noticable when I have a software mouse inside flash application, it works slow, like input lags 2 seconds
<cosinostra> thanx e1nh4nd3r! i'll check it out
<mattgyver> anyone know a real quick way to convert about 50 wmv audio files to mp3?
<systat> I make a circle with mouse, then it waits, and after 2 seconds make circle
<e1nh4nd3r> cosinostra: I believe Thunderbird has the option to connect to OWA accounts, however, it does not work 100% correctly.
<nyaa> aah
<CQ> ikonia: MSI G45M Motherboard (MS7521) so Intel G45 I guess
<systat> nyaa, I used this to install flash sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<e1nh4nd3r> cosinostra: There are certain OAB functions and folder options that do not work. Thunderbird will not brows to sub-subfolders or check them for mail.
<e1nh4nd3r> At least, they didn't on MY -owa- account.
<devs> how can i forward users frok LAN to WAN and to a proxy servcer
<Abueleitor> http://tigsource.com/articles/2009/05/12/a-message-to-tigs-from-teh-internets
<systat> nyaa, actually, is there some package called flash nonfree?
<cosinostra> heh some functionality is better than none so no complaints from me :)
<systat> or something like that?
<e1nh4nd3r> cosinostra: So yeah, just keep that in mind. You use it at your own risk. :)
<j0ve> devs, forwarding is a function of iptables
<systat> i actually have taht flash
<ikonia> devs: speak to your network admins they can tell you what is possible on your network
<CQ> ikonia: pastebin a Xorg.0.log and a Xorg.afilsafe.log?
<cosinostra> hahaha thanks again man!
<nyaa> systat its flashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> CQ: interesting, the intel cards are normally quite good with detection
<xub> say, if a device has 3907648 blocks, that means it's like, 3.9GB right?
<nyaa> systat thats the one I use and it used to have issues but lately had been great for me personally.  When you right click a flash window and go to settings, do you have hardware accelleration enabled, and does the way you don't have it set now work better?
<CQ> ikonia: I tried to dpkg-reconfigure the xserver, but no change, my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is standard
<glitsj16> mattgyver: have you tried loading those wmv files into soundconverter yet?
<ikonia> CQ: I'm trying to think if there was anything I had to do on mine,
<CQ> xub: depends on teh blocksize
<mattgyver> nope
<CQ> xub try df -h (for --human-readable output)
<systat> nyaa, nope it works pretty much the same, with and without
<Classic> hello, does anyone have any idea how to get tty's?
<Severity1> sudo apt-get flash-plugin installer
<CQ> Classic: what do you mean?
<systat> nyaa, I have Flash Player 9
<Severity1> sudo apt-get install flash-plugin installer
<Severity1> ???
<nyaa> systat: ok, you said you used apt-get install abode-something, I would try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<glitsj16> mattgyver: soundconverter supports everything gstreamer does, so if you have gstreamer plugins and w32codecs that should do the conversion smoothly
<ikonia> serverapt-get install flashplugin0nonfree
<xub> cq, ok, i'll try
<nyaa> systat you may want to remove your current one first if able
<mattgyver> thanks glitsj16 :)
<Classic> I mean, when I try to switch to them while in gnome, the screen has weird colors, and then no ttys
<glitsj16> mattgyver: you're welcome, enjoy the music :)
<CQ> usser: next question, what do I need to do to see a windows printer? same host, same setup...
<systat> nyaa, movies also lags, I use totem player
<usser> CQ, is it shared?
<systat> nyaa, could it be beucase I didn't installed right graphic card drivers?
<CQ> usser: yep, all the windows amchines are using it
<nyaa> systat it could be, what graphics card do you have?
<usser> CQ, in your browser go to localhost:631
<hphubert> can you help me find linux driver for RTL-8225, wireless card?
<systat> I have ATI x1250
<CQ> usser: smbtree shows it... I guess I could just try setting it up ?
<usser> CQ, and add a new printer. specify the name/address for it, and depending on the make/model it may or may not work
<systat> nyaa, there was some driver message pop up  when I just installed ubuntu
<CQ> usser: correction, smbtrere shows it now, after the other steps, it didn't show before
<nyaa> systat ok, so you used the ubuntu proprietary driver for it then
<systat> nyaa, it says accelerated ATI drivers
<systat> yes
<Classic> anyone running jaunty had problems with virtual consoles?
<nyaa> systat I'm not sure if thats the right way for me to phrase it, but the one that came with ubuntu
<devs> hi how do i set IP forward from LAN to WAN and users connect to a HTTP proxy
<CQ> usser: ok, cups setup is there... set it up there, or better from the KDW print setup?
<yaris123456789> when using wget -r i get an mkdir error that there is too many links and cannot create more dir. it seems like limit is around 40k subdir. however, i need to keep record of the URL. anyway to retain URL as the filename somehow with all the slashes and such escaped? so wget -r http://www.asdf.com/dir/here/ would yield www.asdf.com\dir\here.txt
<FloridaGuy> http://pastebin.com/m5f94e708    .....what does the No CIDSupplement specified mean...theres alot of different ones there
<systat> nyaa, yes so should I install some other drivers, because everything worked fine on windows XP, flash, and movies
<nyaa> systat I'll look a few things up, I'm not all too familiar with ati cards, but try disabling the 3d driver and seeing if it runs better for flash/movies
<hphubert> can you help me find linux driver for RTL-8225, wireless card?
<nyaa> systat if it does, then it will definitely merit looking into other drivers
<mint3> ihi
<systat> nyaa, so should I disable ATI accelerated graphic card driver?
<usser> CQ, it shouldnt matter, i prefer using cups since its a standard way to setup printer across all *nix systems, linux,bsd,mac osx
<chuck_> systat, if you run fglrxinfo in terminal what output do you get
<systat> nyaa, it says needs computer restart, do I need to restart it or?
<nyaa> systat for now yes, just to see what the result is on movies and flash.
<nyaa> systat yes, I'll still be here.
<devs> hi
<mint3> hi.
<systat> chuck_ i get info that fglrxinfo is currently not installed
<devs> i want all LAN user connected to my ubuntu card to get access to Http Proxy
<john> anyone know much about grub and wubi? I installed wubi then installed from the livecd and ever since i've been stuck with a 2nd grub menu when i choose windoze.
<systat> okay, nyaa, I havent' restarted my computer, and everything seems like it was
<systat> before
<chuck_> systat, then you do not have the ati proprietary driver installed
<devs> all users browsr the web via a HTTP proxy
<sebsebseb> john: yeah odd things can happen with Wubi,  also for various reasons I woudn't really recommend it, except sometimes for trying Ubuntu
<devs> the proxy is an extenral sercer and not in the Ubuntu machienb
<nyaa> systat I'll let chuck take a stab at it he seems like he knows these better =)
<sebsebseb> john: I would suggest getting rid of  Wubi, backing up any data you got in there first, if you got any
<systat> chuck_, nyaa, Okay ill restart my computer, then check if flash works better, chuck_ you'll tell me what I need to do? I am goingt orestart now
<CQ> usser: cool, works, even though my exact printer type isn't there...
<sebsebseb> john: and doing a real partition install, it's not that hard
<john> sebsebseb: wubi's gone
<mikeh789> anybody here using a slingbox??
<glitsj16> yaris123456789: i believe wget has a --base=URL switch you can try, check "man wget" to make sure, has been a while since i needed something similar
<chuck_> systat, you need to look in either xorg log or xorg.conf file to see what driver is being loaded
<Classic> hphubert, what system are you running?
<nyaa> systat I'll be here for a while, try his thing, then try restarting =)
<usser> CQ, was it HP
<john> sebsebseb, i have done a real partition install
<gartral> how do i install a .deb from console?
<john> sebsebseb, on it now
<CQ> usser: brother mfc 9880 ... using a mfc 9600 instead
<sebsebseb> john: ,but  grub menu boots Windows?
<john> sebsebseb, yeah
<sebsebseb> john: a second one?
<pepperjack> gartral: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<john> sebsebseb, yeah - first menu is the one installed with this ubuntu off the live cd and 2nd is from the old wubi install
<yaris123456789> ok
<pepperjack> gartral: make sure it isnt available in the repos first though. installing random deb files isnt the greatest idea
<john> sebsebseb, when i choose winxp on the first it gives me a second choice
<sebsebseb> john: ok something didn't go right
<john> sebsebseb, you're telling me!
<usser> CQ, you should be able to scan across the network too
<sebsebseb> john: you uninstalled  wubi  from inside Windows?
<john> sebsebseb, yah
<john> sebsebseb, just trying to find the 2nd grub.... it's probably in windows somewhere you think?
<FloridaGuy> http://pastebin.com/m5f94e708    .....what does the No CIDSupplement specified mean...theres alot of different ones ther
<CQ> usser: oh? how? that would be cool, even though I could live without it
<john> sebsebseb, it's not in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sebsebseb> john: ok   pastebin your menu.list     gksudo /boot/grub/menu.list
<devs> i need to allows all LAN users to proxy to a proxy servr
<usser> CQ, you have kooka installed?
<CQ> usser: nope...
<usser> CQ, install it, it should detect the scanner automagically
<felipe__> Hi guys. how can I add the user www-data to a group? I tried editing /etc/group, but ignores the change
<CQ> usser: apt-cache search kooka doesn't show anything ...
<sebsebseb> john: I have two ideas
<usser> CQ, apt-cache only searches for packages that you have installed in the past
<systat> Hi there chuck_
<usser> CQ, sudo apt-get install kooka
<systat> nyaa, everythign seems to be even slower now
<systat> chuck_ can you tell me what to do now?
<CQ> usser: first thing I tried... E: Couldn't find package kooka
<john> sebsebseb, http://pastebin.com/d5b931eb6
<ccd> I have a few thousand images that I need to a processor intensive calculation on... I want to break up the job between multiple computers so it will go faster. I am about to code my own solution in python, but i'd hate to re-envent the wheel again... I need to send files for processing to each computer but not start too many processes on each computer... and have a jobserver collect the results and watch for dropped files or errors... it sound
<ccd>  standard problem.
<ccd> I guess i am looking for a "general" version of distcc that can handle arbitrary tasks.
<CQ> usser: see http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3103034.0
<usser> CQ, oh kde4 and all that i guess they renamed it or replaced it
<regeya> ccd: heh, I was about to pipe in, but I was thinking of gentoo...hang on.
<nyaa> systat I'll look one more thing up for now, what exact graphics card did you say it was again?
<sebsebseb> john: yeah that looks normal
<systat> Anyone, chuck_ nyaa
<systat> it is ATI x1250
<systat> it is an integrated graphic card
<nyaa> systat one sec then
<sebsebseb> john: one of my ideas is out then,  but the other is still in
<chuck_> systat, nyaa was helping you and seemed like he was leading you down the right path.
<systat> ok
<regeya> also not sitting in front of an ubuntu box (at work, an os x box) so maybe someone else would know...would distcc be a variant?  ccd is the one looking for the answer, btw
<glitsj16> felipe_: sudo adduser www-data <groupname> ... make sure that group exists before trying to add users to it
<john> sebsebseb, what choo thinkin?
<regeya> (also, I had a brainfart...sorry, nevermind, my brain shorted and thought 'ccache')
<sebsebseb> john: oh now I got another one as well.   supergrub cd or whatever it was
<nyaa> chuck_ either way is fine with me, my goal is to help people, I didn't want to steal him if you knew more about ati cards than me, I'm generally nvidia and fairly intermediate in knowledge base I guess.
<sebsebseb> john: I never used that personally, but maybe that will fix it
<felipe__> glitsj16: thanks
<john> sebsebseb, ok i'll give that a go - supergrub cd?
<sebsebseb> john: I was thinking  if you have a Windows CD, let Windows fix  the master boot record, and then re install Grub
<regeya> ccd:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28454
<john> sebsebseb, is there no easier way? the windows cd is buried under piles of junk in a forgotten cuboard somewher :)
<Classic> Anyone knows how to fix virtual consoles in Jaunty?
<nyaa> systat I'm trying to find another driver for that card, but I want to again be sure since you said originally that you used adobe-flashplugin (or something similar), have you tried installing flashplugin-nonfree? or are you using a different flash plugin?
<john> sebsebseb, doesn't windows have a grub file somewhere that wubi created?
<john> sebsebseb, or did it alter something in the depths of windoze that i dare not awaken?
<sebsebseb> john: wubi  hacks the windows boot loader,  so  Ubuntu/Grub can boot
<systat> nyaa, I have flashplugin-nonfree
<systat> and it performs bad
<john> sebsebseb,  ah! so i gets me a program that understands the windows boot loader and i'm set?
<ccd> regeya: thanks... but that's about distcc, unfortunatly distcc (as far as I can tell) is only for launching compilers remotely... I bet it could be modified to do what I want... but I'm terrible at C.
<chuck_> nyaa, I agree completely agree with you did not want to be rude.
<systat> nyaa, same as when I watch movies, they are choppy
<nyaa> systat did youhave another flash plugin before you got this, or is this the first and only flash plugin that you've had?
<Classic> systat, on what os?
<sebsebseb> john: yeah maybe you just got to edit the windows bootloader a bit
<systat> I had adobe-flashplugin but that didn't worked with firefox, so i removed it
<regeya> ccd: let me look backward
<john> sebsebseb, thanks - i'll direct my line of enquiry that way
<systat> Ubuntu 8.04
<Severity1> sudo apt-get install flashplugin installer or something like that
<sebsebseb> john: ,but  Grub  and the windows boot loader are both in  your mbr
<devs> how do i forward all HTTP traffic from LAN to a proxy server
<Classic> did you try geko plugin for firefox?
<devs> i tried usign squid but failed
 * regeya tries to remember the magic incantation to scroll back in irssi in Terminal.app...ergh
<john> sebsebseb, mbr?
<hatter243> regeya, Shift+PgUp ?
<sebsebseb> john: master boot record the very first little section of your harddisk, where bootloaders go
<ValentineX> pepperjack: u have not helped me fully i shall pray bad for u i shall pray that your ubuntu gets problems
<nyaa> systat so in firefox, when you go to tools > add ons > plugins, what does it show as far as flash plug ins?
<devs> i have ubuntu with two NIC
<devs> and and external proxy
<regeya> ccd: you did ask about distcc, did you not?  did you mean ccache...?
<john> sebsebseb,  oooh
<devs> all LAN HTTP must be to that proxy sercer
<devs> and i cant edit the browser setttinfs
<Classic> systat, the plugin I use called gecko, works really well for flash and all. However, you still have to have flash plugin.
<john> sebsebseb, so i need to edit that as well?
<sebsebseb> john: I think all you need to do is  let Windows overwrite it   and then re install grub,  or try that supergrub cd which I have never used before
<john> sebsebseb, is that different to /boot/grub ?
<AndrewMohawk> can i use UNetbootin to install ubuntu server off a flashdisk?
<Strife89> Aside from not being able to use all 4 gigabytes of my RAM, are there any notable issues with running 32-bit Ubuntu on a 64-bit machine?
<john> sebsebseb, i might try to edit the boot.ini file
<Pici> Strife89: Nope.
<john> sebsebseb, in windows as per http://support.microsoft.com/kb/289022
<LjL> !info dsh | ccd
<ubottu> ccd: dsh (source: dsh): dancer's shell, or distributed shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25.10-1 (jaunty), package size 34 kB, installed size 184 kB
<nyaa> systat mine is shorkwave flash 10.0 r22, you said yours was a 9.0?
<systat> nyaa, yep
<john> sebsebseb, thx for your help!
<sebsebseb> john: ok well good luck and maybe ##windows can help with that even
<systat> Classic, flash is not only problem, when I watch movies with programs like totem, they are choppy either
<Classic> ah, I see
<Classic> systat, do u use compiz?
<kickar> Hi i am trying to find a dnsmasq conf file and edit
<kickar> it
<kickar> can someone tell me where is it ?
<AndrewMohawk> most confs are in /etc/app/*.conf
<LjL> kickar: dpkg -L packagename   will show all the files contained in a package.
<nyaa> systat are there any other flash plugins that are for flash 10 available to you?
<Classic> systat, go to this thread, it helped me to tune up multimedia. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<AndrewMohawk> any done the ubuntu server via usb key/flashdisk?
<john> sebsebseb, cheers
<AndrewMohawk> anyone*
<sebsebseb> john: no problem
<cemunal> my friends video card driver when I enter the X screenshot to the right boat comes about half inch. Knowing how to manually set the monitor will fix there?
<kickar> LjL,  i am not on ubuntu right now :( i dont have internet at home on my ubuntu machine right now
<kickar> will have soon
<xXeHPiCXx> chat1.ustream.tv
<xXeHPiCXx> fail
<LjL> kickar: doesn't matter. the config file is in /etc, and dpkg -L will tell you just what exactly it is called.
<cooldude> xXeHPiCXx, i kow
<cooldude> know*
<cooldude> i am on Ustream-IRC too
<kickar> LjL,  thank you
<gartral> usser: it's supposedly set up, but i cant connect
<glitsj16> kickar: on a side-note, if you are looking for a persistent DNS cacher (which dnsmasq is not), check out pdnsd
<usser> gartral, even from localhost?
<kwk1> Hi. I bought a i7 920 processor and would like to know what ubuntu version I have to download for it. I mean, the 64Bit version is somehow suffixed with amd in its name so that i hesitated to download it.
<gartral> usser: not infront of desktop..
<rpfaff> I recently upgraded to 9.04, now i have a error message from a "Tracker Applet"?
<kickar> glitsj16,  thanks but i am looking for dhcp server and dns forwarder :)
<raylu> kwk1: ia64 and amd64 are the same instruction set
<usser> gartral, hm is X server running?
<glitsj16> kickar: pdnsd has that too i believe, with added persistence
<usser> gartral, you really have to have physical access to  debug this kind of stuff, can be a firewall issue
<kickar> glitsj16,  thanks i will check it out
<kwk1> raylu: so the amd version is the way to go for me?!
<raylu> kwk1: yep
<kwk1> raylu: thanks
<gartral> usser: yes X is running, and i know its not firewall cause we wouldnt be talking otherwise.
<hphubert> Can You help find driver to wireless card - on chipset rtl8185? plz help me
<xal2> Hi, I am trying to set up an NFS server on Ubuntu 8.04. I have setup my /etc/exports file to allow all IPs in the 192.168.10.0/24 subnet access to the share. I have tried restarting the nfs server and also used the exportfs -ra command to update the exports. On my client machine, however, I get an error "access denied by server while mounting...
<kickar> ok and how to add it to a default runlevel ?
<xal2> I haven't changed any firewall settings, so this should not be happening.
<Guest20094> does ipod touch work with linux
<kwk1> do i need the alternate install cd to setup/use my software/bios raid?
<Guest20094> i mean with gtkpod and all
<Classic> hphubert, what os are you running?
<gartral> usser: NX> 500 Service already running.
<Myth`> I'm having a hard time connecting to my SSH server on the ubuntu box from a windows system on the same network.
<usser> gartral, can you try ssh'ing into the box with -X -C flags and starting nxclient locally
<Enrico|ITA|> hi!
<SirErugor> Myth`, what error do you get?
<usser> gartral, ie ssh -X -C nxserver
<usser> gartral, nxclient
<nyaa> hphubert, have you tried this?  http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/
<Myth`> Myth`: No error, just unable to initialize a connection.
<elli222> if [ "$@" = *--help* -o "$@" = *-h* ] ; then <<< why dosent this work?
<Enrico|ITA|> i have a problem with kopete, i can't make voice call, but kopete supports voice call. why the jingle support is missing?
<Myth`> SirErugor: **
<usser> gartral, see if you can reach it that way
<Guest20094> does ipod touch work with linux
<SirErugor> Myth`, now for the dumb question.. is the server running?
<raylu> !ipod | Guest20094
<ubottu> Guest20094: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Myth`> i did /var/init.d/ssh restart
<lo> aspe
<Pici> Enrico|ITA|: Because = isn't a valid operator for test.  see man test for the proper syntax.
<gartral> ssh -X -C nxserver
<gartral> ssh -X -C nxserver
<Myth`> SirErugor: I'm able to connect locally from the server machine
<Myth`> SirErugor: Do you think it could be an issue with iptables?
<SirErugor> Myth`, try /etc/init.d/ssh status to check that it is running
<Enrico|ITA|> Pici: i guess that messge was not for me :D
<Pici> Enrico|ITA|: Sorry, It wasn;t.
<SirErugor> Myth`, if you block the port, yes
<Myth`> SirErugor: sshd is running - How do I check to see if the port is blocked? I haven't touched IPTABLES since I installed ubuntu.
<Enrico|ITA|> why kopete is builded without jingle support in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<elli222> im not using test... im using bash's builtin if
<Myth`> SirErugor: Error From Putty : [Network error: connection timed out.]
<gartral> usser: nope, says nno rout to host
<mgolisch> Myth`: do sudo iptables --list and see if theres any thing in there
<verb3k> How can I view the output of a currently running process without restarting the process?
<usser> gartral, hang on let me install it
<mgolisch> Myth`: also check that sshd realy runs and listens on that interface using netstat
<SirErugor> Myth`, you could try to disable iptables for a short while and try to connect again?
<Pici> elli222: I didn't think that string equality in test would properly evaluate wildcards.  #bash would know better than I know.
<Myth`> SirErugor: Sure, let's try that.
<Myth`> mgolisch: Care to elaborate?
<Pici> elli222: er, s/know/though/
<giolo> english pls
<mneptok> Myth`: what is the IP address of the sever in question?
<Myth`> mneptok: WAN or LAN?
<mneptok> Myth`: LAN
<Myth`> 192.168.1.66
<mneptok> Myth`: are you using the LAN IP address to try to connect?
<Myth`> mneptok: Yes.
<mneptok> Myth`: ping -c 5 192.168.1.66
<mneptok> Myth`: get a repsonse?
<mgolisch> does netstat -lp show a line like that: tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN ?
<usser> gartral, crap i cant do it right now on my lappy. too many dependencies to install
<Myth`> mneptok: Yes.
<mneptok> Myth`: do you have access to the server console?
<Myth`> mneptok: Is it possible that ifconfig could report an incorrect IP?
<iGmail> How to downloads files from address like http://xxx/xxx/xxx/A1.jpg~A9.jpg with wget tools?
<usser> gartral, u used the ubuntu guide right? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Myth`> mneptok: I'm on the machine as we speak.
<mneptok> Myth`: sudo invoke-rc.d openssh-server restart
<yaris123456789> how can i override the 40k subdir limit ?
<CQ> wtf, can a partition be monted multiple times ???
<sky_11> i heard that Ubuntu have 8 milion users
<IcemanV9> iGmail: wget <website>/filename
<yaris123456789> i would need about 1 million subdirectories
<mgolisch> CQ: usualy not
<localgod11> how can i reinstall apt?
<Myth`> mneptok: invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/openssh-server not found.
<CQ> mgolisch: I have /dev/sdb1 mounted as my corrent root, and it let me moutn it under /mnt/drive1 as well....
<mneptok> Myth`: sudo invoke-rc.d sshd restart
<mgolisch> Myth`: the initscript is named ssh
<CQ> mgolisch: see /dev/sdb1              9494784   3973040   5039396  45% /   ...and... /dev/sdb1              9494784   3973040   5039396  45% /mnt/drive1
<Myth`> mneptok: Same error.
<mneptok> Myth`: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<Myth`> mneptok: Done.
<Myth`> mneptok: Restarting OpenBSD blah blah
<mneptok> Myth`: on the server, 'ssh localhost'
<Myth`> mneptok: Password prompt.
<Myth`> mneptok: Logged in fine.
<gartral_> usser: sorry, network went out
<mneptok> Myth`: on the server, 'ssh 192.168.1.66'
<ni1s> Does anyone know how to get Avahi/Zeroconf in Windows? I it at all possible?
<Myth`> mneptok: Able to connect.
<J_Litewski> where are programs installed at?
<mneptok> Myth`: try conencting from Windows again
<Myth`> mneptok: Connection timeout.
<J_Litewski> i'm trying to update Robocode, and I can't find the directory anywhere
<glicks> hey does full disk encryption or encrypting /home degrade performance a lot?
<mgolisch> Myth`: does netstat -lp show a line like that: tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN ?
<localgod11> is this the latest version of apt? http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.6.40.1ubuntu9_i386.deb
<Myth`> mneptok: Yes it does.
<shaun> how can I get the output of a command in backticks that outputs somthing with spaces in, to be given as one argument into another program?
<mgolisch> Myth`: also check if pgrep sshd  returns anything
<Jack_Sparrow> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.7.20.2ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 1620 kB, installed size 5232 kB
<SirErugor> localgod11, no..  0.7.20.2ubuntu6 is
<Myth`> mgolisch: Looks like 7 processes.
<ni1s> glicks: I'm not noticing any performance hit here. but I'm guessing it's differs from usage and machine
<lnxSrver> does anyone know if there is a telephone engineer channel on freenode?
<mneptok> Myth`: sorry, phone call
<Myth`> mneptok: No problem at all.
<lnxSrver> I am trying to find out some info about my local exchange...
<localgod11> is the rest of the path the same?
<bc> Myth`: check `grep -v '#' /etc/hosts.allow`
<Pici> lnxSrver: /msg alis help list   for finding channels
<bc> Myth`: and hosts.deny
<MrPunkin> Can anyone tell me how to read my mail from the command line in ubuntu? Says root has mail, but `mail` doesn't work, says it's not installed.
<Myth`> bc: # grep -v '#' /etc/hosts.allow - Didn't do anything.
<bc> MrPunkin: mailx iirc
<Myth`> bc: Or is # supposed to be the process ID :P
<MrPunkin> bc: no go on that either, hmmm.
<mneptok> Myth`: do you have iptables running on the server? what is its configuration? try disabling it while you test connectivity from Windows.
<Myth`> mneptok: I think I have IPTABLES running, not exactly sure how to disable it.
<Myth`> mneptok: Let me check google >
<IcemanV9> Myth`: sudo ufw allow ssh
<glicks> ni1s, what do you have full disk encryption or just home folder encryption?
<mneptok> Myth`: ^^^^^^
<bc> MrPunkin: install it. sudo apt-get install mailx
<ni1s> glicks: just my $HOME
<xirrin> Is there any way to do a "low level" format of a hard drive? I was playing around with the fstab file a couple days ago and managed to aparrantly destroy the boot sector of a Windows drive I was attempting to repartition. It seems that there are no mfg diagnostic tools available for linux, and gparted doesn't touch the first couple bytes of a drive on a repartition. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Myth`> mneptok: Rules updated - Still a connection timeout.
<Myth`> mneptok: Going to stop iptables.
<bc> MrPunkin: after installing mailx, use `mail` command, not mailx
<glicks> what are you using to encrypt it ni1s
<udeabc> hello to all
<sevodnya> xirrin: do you need to restore the windows boot sector?
<Laurens`> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?ð¹ð°ð·ð³ð¶ð³ðºð¼ð·ð®ð¼ððº" 0 0
<Hymnosis> hmm laurens...
<ni1s> glicks: good read, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_jaunty_encrypt&num=1
<glicks> cool, thanks ni1s
<xirrin> sevodnya: No, I am attempting to reformat the drive entirely for a windows partition, but I keep getting the "No Windows compatible partition" error which seems to be stemming from the start of the drive.
<|Ab3L|> hi
<Dr_Willis> xirrin:  after you have a drive totally unpartitioned (and totally empty like from a factory/low level format).. you normally  use a tool like gparted. and it will ask to make a 'msdos label' for the drive. thats step 1 befor you can partition the drive
<Dr_Willis> xirrin:  you can 'zero' the drive with dd. and  also need to remake the msdos label. (I think thats the term gparted uses)
<xirrin> sevodnya: I've don'e a bunch of research the last few days trying to figure it out and I just can't seem to get it to work no matter what I do. I've tried testdisk as well but couldn't seem to make it work.
<dev_nul> anyone up?
<xirrin> Dr-Willis: what is DD? I've tried gparted a bunch with no success. I must not be doing something right :-/
<Myth`> mneptok: sudo iptables -F just blew up synergy haha
<Myth`> I'm back, blew up my connection with iptables -F
<Dr_Willis> xirrin:  'dd' is a datadump tool.
<dev_nul> i have an older version of ubuntu on cd. i planned to install it, then upgrade to <jaunty?>. but when i edited the sources.list and tried to do an upgrade i got errors about the libc version not being able to be installed.
<martin29> i'd like to setup a home proxy in my ubuntu computer (to access it from work)... but it has to be accesible (browseable) from a webpage, like the web proxies in privax.us... is there any tutorials you can point me at?
<Dr_Willis> xirrin:  you can 'zero' a drive with this DANGEROUS command  'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/DRIVEDEVICENAME_GETTHISRIGHT bs=1024'
<fenn_> dev_nul: what version did you install?
<dev_nul> gusty/gutsy <sp>
<martin29> dev_nul: editing the sources list is not the preferred way to upgrade
<perlsyntax> What do i need to make my own ubuntu iso with the package i want on it?
<nyaa> xirrin what version of windows are you trying to recover?
<sevodnya> xirrin: what version of windows are you attempting to install onto the drive?
<dev_nul> martin29: what did i do wrong? and what should i have done?
<fenn_> dev_nul are you running /usr/bin/update-manager
<fenn_> ?
<martin29> dev_nul: and it'd be much better to install from a new cd
<xirrin> Dr_Willis: Windows XP
<perlsyntax> is there a program i need for this.
<xirrin> oops
<IcemanV9> dev_nul: you cannot jump to jaunty from gusty. you'll need to upgrade to one version above each time until jaunty. that's lots of work.
<martin29> dev_nul: much cleaner if you did that
<dev_nul> i cant get a new cd at the moment
<sysdoc> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<dev_nul> so what comes after gusty?
<xirrin> Dr_Willis: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1024  would completely wipe the sdc drive?
<Myth`> mneptok:
<Myth`> IcemanV9:
<Myth`> bc:
<Myth`> Thanks for your help guys, I guess I must have opened every port in iptables or something. The connection is a go.
<FloodBot1> Myth`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<martin29> dev_nul: get the iso downloaded and burnt from someone else... otherwise you'll have to jump from one version to the next one, till jaunty
<martin29> dev_nul: and that's really dirty
<perlsyntax> hello
<fenn_> dev_nul: you may have to upgrade one major version at a time: hardy then intrepid then jaunty
<xirrin> Dr_Willis: So then that would mean the next step I should be able to just go back in to the XP install disk and have it recognize the drive, or would I need to do something with gparted too?
<perlsyntax> does someone know what program i ned to make my own ubuntu how i want it?
<dev_nul> ok. thank you
<sevodnya> xirrin: have you tried removing all partitions with gparted, and then creating the partition during the XP install?
<Myth`> perlsyntax: Be more specific.
<perlsyntax> something like remastersys
<xirrin> sevodnya: Yes. Unfortunately to no success. My understanding is that none of the programs (XP install, gparted, etc) actually touch the very start of the drive, which is what Im guessing I screwed up when messing with the fstab file.
<nyaa> Xirrin: I don't want to interfere with the people helping you, but I sent you a dialogue with a guide for if you run out of other options. It worked for me when I killed ntldr with gparted and couldn't boot windows
<sevodnya> xirrin: are you saying that you corrupted the gpt?
<sysdoc> Is there a system wide Graphical EQ available for Pulse Audio?
<xirrin> sevodnya: The gpt?
<sevodnya> xirrin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table  If you wipe that out or corrupt it, it's possible that XP might not be able to figure out what to do.
<Waspe> join/#<ubuntu.fr>
<bc> Myth`: I guess your forwarding got removed. what does this say? sudo iptables -L INPUT -n | grep -i policy
<Dr_Willis> xirrin:  i would dd the drive.. reboot, use gparted to make a partition table.. then partition the drive how you want with   (or reboot after gparted makes the partition table and let xp do the partiioning)
<Myth`> bc: Chain input policy accepted.
<Dominoeffekt> Hi im wondering if it is possible to install ubuntu with out a Cd when u install dual with windows?
<Dr_Willis> xirrin:  thatdd command will TOTALLY erase the drive..
<Dr_Willis> xirrin:  any typos  and the wrong drive could get erased
<bc> Myth`: accepted or 'accept'?
<Myth`> bc: Accept*
<bc> Myth`: try sudo iptables -F INPUT
<Myth`> bc: Didn't echo anything back.
<xirrin> sevodnya: There's a very good chance I wrecked it. I was trying to figure out how to mount an NTFS drive in ubuntu and was following a walkthrough. Either the walkthrough or (more likely) I failed to do it right and I managed to kill all the windows partitions from booting or being recognized. Ubuntu reinstalled just fine, but ...it was a bad day :(
<bc> Myth`: try sshing from wind box
<Myth`> bc: Works.
<yancho> hi - i am trying to instal some sensors software - al went fien but none of them are showing anywhere on desktop - any idea please?
<xirrin> Dr_Willis: I will give it a try, as I have nothing on the drive I need anymore. I did my backup before I started playing with the fstab file. I guess I learned my lesson to backup the fstab before you play with that too.
<bc> Myth`: so that fixed the problem right? or was there a different problem
<Dr_Willis> xirrin:  im not sure how you even altered teh fstab this way.. it pays to learn the basics i guess
<Myth`> bc: http://pastebin.com/m5956e935
<Myth`> bc: Funny that there's a MANGLE argument, seems that's what I did to IPtables, I think I'm wide open haha
<deadman> hi i would like to record audio that is streamed from a webpage... how can i do this in ubuntu... any ideas, programs welcome...
<Dr_Willis> deadman:  depends on how its being streamed. theree is the streamtuner, and streamripper commands/tools
<xirrin> Dr_Willis: I'll give you the link in just a second and you can tell me how dumb I was for attempting it :oP
<bc> Myth`: reload the fw.. if you're using ufw, `/etc/init.d/ufw restart` -- dont do this if you don't use ufw though
<tones> deadman: if its youtube or similar, just use online media ripping tools
<bc> Myth`: wasn't the original problem that ssh from windows didn't work?
<deadman> tones,  like?
<xirrin> Dr_Willis: This is the tutorial I tried to use, and obviously failed at    http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab
<tones> deadman: "file2hd.com" or the firefox extension "videodownloadhelper"
<deadman> Dr_Willis, its music streamed from a web player... on a site...
<deadman> tones, thanks :) will try that
<tones> deadman: no problem :P
<Dr_Willis> deadman:  tht means very little to me. :) if they are uysing their own custome player.. it might be rather hard to grab
<Myth`> bc: I'm honestly not sure if I use UFW or not. I was not able to connect to SSH from any system except the one running the server.
<Ahlee> Is there no kernel with xen support as dom0 for jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> xirrin:  you basically add a new line to your fstab file.. that shouldent be trashing any windows drives or anything else dangerous
<felix__> Good evening! I installed ubuntu lately and now after I installed it from the CD, my CD-drive does not work. It does not matter what kind of CD I put in - it just does not show up. Any help?
<deadman> Dr_Willis, yes they are using there own player
<bc> Myth`: I thought you said a sec ago that you could (now) ssh to the server from windows?
<Dr_Willis> xirrin:  such a task is a.. err.. well rather trivial thing.
<Myth`> bc: That is correct.
<Myth`> bc: What I pastebinned is what seemed to have fixed the issue.
<Absorto> hello! I have XkbdOptions "ctrl:nocaps" set in my xorg.conf, but it doesn't work since I upgraded to jaunty. I found a coment in xorg.conf about how HAL is used now. Can I give XkbOptions to HAL?
<bc> Myth`: yeah but you are now wide open
<xirrin> Dr_Willis: So it seems, but I guess its probably not a task to try and tackle the first day you install linux. :)
<Dr_Willis> xirrin:  it pays to learn the fundamentals
<bc> Myth`: you need to find out what firewall 'manager' you're  using, then add a rule to allow ssh from the windows IP (or the local network)
<Myth`> bc: Right, I'm still very new to linux. By default does iptables lock every port out except the ones specified with accept input or whatever?
<IcemanV9> Myth`: just allow ssh in iptables as long as you're using port 22
<xirrin> Dr_Willis: Indeed. Anyways, going to try the suggestion you gave me. Will let you know how it goes.
<bc> Myth`: I don't think so. It may depend on the default for whatever firewall manager you're running and its default rules.
<Myth`> bc: Any idea what comes pre-installed with ubuntu 9.04?
<IcemanV9> Myth`: like sudo ufw allow ssh
<bc> Myth`: let me poke around.. probably ufw
<snupdc> hello my sata are not recognised with asus p5q, i switched to AHCI but still 8.0.4 ubuntu does not recognise my hdd
<tones> felix__: try "dmesg | grep CD" and see what you can catch
<Myth`> bc: Yes I did sudo ufw and I got a response.
<IcemanV9> Myth`: ufw comes pre-installed with 9.04
<bc> Myth`: looks like ufw
<ScottG> Is there an easy way to rename a user?
<Myth`> IcemanV9: after sudo ufw allow ssh it echoed - Skipping existing rule
<bc> Myth`: check the ufw help page on help.ubuntu.com (use search box at top right).
<IcemanV9> Myth`: it is there already. you can check it out by sudo ufw status
<felix__> tones: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7FE93CDD, 00F4 (r3 INTEL  CRESTLNE  6040000 ALAN        1)
<felix__> tones: Just a oneliner.
<IcemanV9> Myth`: like bc said help page on ufw is very good.
<dmsuperman> 17204	2.60%	246.13M	  /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<yancho> is tere sometemperature monitor without gui please?
<dmsuperman> Anybody have any idea why X would use so much memory?
<dmsuperman> It normally uses 130-160
<dmsuperman> yancho: sensors
<sevodnya> dmsuperman: are you running compiz?
<dmsuperman> yancho: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<IcemanV9> yancho: in the terminal, type acpi -t
<snupdc> hello my sata are not recognised with asus p5q, i switched to AHCI but still 8.0.4 ubuntu does not recognise my hdd. Anyone with same problem?
<dmsuperman> sevodnya: I'm using openbox and xcompmgr
<yancho> thanks dmsuperman  Iceman_B|SSH
<tones> felix__: hm. does it work on any other os you have, if any?
<tones> felix__: if not, it might not be connected right..
<Titanium> -f
<sevodnya> dmsuperman: what graphics driver?
<bc> snupdc: I had a similar problem with a different board, and disabling IDE Bus Master in BIOS solved the problem. maybe it'll help in your case, I'm not sure.
<genii> snupdc: I had similar issue. On the motherboard CD there are RPM files which you can use alien to convert to DEB and install onto the live cd. From there it recognizes.
<dmsuperman> sevodnya: nvidia-glx-177
<yancho> IcemanV9, o support for device type: thermal
<dmsuperman> yancho: lm-sensors does a lot more
<Guest15601> hey guys, why does my screen keep flashing black for like a split second on ubuntu, its kind of annoying
<felix__> tones: It worked in windows. But after the new ubuntu has been released I decided to kill windows and only use ubuntu. And since I'm using a notebook it should be connected.
<snupdc> thanks bc, genil
<genii> snupdc: There are in fact two. One for the ICH10 and one for the Marvell
<sevodnya> dmsuperman: yeah, i haven't used xcompmgr before, but compiz usually makes X use more, to about that much, at least on my box
<Brack10> What's the linux equivalent of netstumbler?
<Ahlee> anybody familiar with xen and ubuntu 9.04 as the dom0?
<dmsuperman> sevodnya: compiz doesn't increase X's memory usage by that much for me, but yeah xcompmgr is very lightweight
<dmsuperman> sevodnya: I normally get 130MB for X
<yancho> dmsuperman, no sensors found S:
<ghindo> How well does Gnash 0.8.5 work for everybody?  I'm really sick of Flash devouring my CPU.
<sevodnya> dmsuperman: i assume you're not running any 3d apps atm?
<bc> Brack10: possibly `apt-cache search wireless | grep stumble`
<francesco_cinier> dove è ubuntu.it
<Pici> !it | francesco_cinier
<ubottu> francesco_cinier: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<infinityxi> hey i am having a problem with rhythmbox importing my music from a samba or sftp share mounted through gnome. Anyone know why this happens? I don't want to use smbmount either.
<dmsuperman> sevodnya: Firefox is the heaviest app I'm running
<tones> felix__: maybe the hardware just isnt supported by the kernel yet. try find the specific device name and model, google is your freind :)
<dmsuperman> yancho: Run sensors-detect I think
<dmsuperman> yancho: As sudo
<IcemanV9> yancho: you might find temperature in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<mun> can aliases be run in "Run Application" (alt-f2)?
<yancho> dmsuperman, No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<Acsiam> hi
<Acsiam> is there a way to disable vino server?
<sevodnya> dmsuperman: try installing xrestop and see if firefox is using a lot of pixmap mem, it does sometimes for me
<felix__> tones: Can you point out a way to find out which kind of hardware I have? As I mentioned I'm using a notebook where everything was built in.
<francesco_cinier> come faccio a chattare in ubuntu.it
<LjL> francesco_cinier: /join #ubuntu-it
<bc> mun: I don't think so. aliases are a bash thing
<yancho> IcemanV9, its an empt directory
<bc> mun: you can create a bash script which you can then run through 'run application' however
<tones> felix__: either flip the thing upside down and look at all the stickers or just google your make and model for online specs
<mun> bc can run application execute scripts?
<bc> mun: I don't use it, but I would imagine so
<mun> bc i see
<felix__> tones: And how can it be, that I could install ubuntu via this drive, but now it is not recognized?
<bc> mun: make sure it's executable (man chmod)
<mun> bc yes sure
<Hiemanshu> !chmod | mun
<ubottu> mun: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<IcemanV9> yancho: interesting. i don't know what to say more. sorry.
<tones> felix__: that is odd.. perhaps not a kernel problem. but i cant help much longer i have been called away.
<bc> mun: the script may also need to be in your $PATH
<dmsuperman> sevodnya: The one using the most is gnome-terminal
<yancho> IcemanV9, all folders are empty .. even battery etc
<dmsuperman> sevodnya: 14357K
<felix__> tones: Ofc! Thank you very much anyway! :)
<tones> felix__: no problemo :)
<IcemanV9> yancho: is it installed completely?
<dmsuperman> sevodnya: Pixmaps:   55333K total, Other:     307K total, All:   55641K total
<yancho> IcemanV9, what do  mean? the cpu has some info in its folder
<sevodnya> dmsuperman: more than mine is using, but probably not enough to cause that much more mem use
<IcemanV9> yancho: ok. then, i don't know why there is no info for temperature info that you want.
<Ahlee> oh hell, ubuntu stopped supported xen
<infinityxi> Does anyone know of a good media player that plays well with gnome-mounted shares on 9.04?
<wildc4rd__> evening, what is a good/the best choice of Web Development software from the ubuntu package manager?
<Hiemanshu> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<dayo> wildc4rd__: vim-full
<Hiemanshu> !media > infinityxi
<ubottu> infinityxi, please see my private message
<[1]kaffien> can the alternate loader run off a usbkey?
<Hiemanshu> [1]kaffien, you mean alternate iso?
<[1]kaffien> yes
<Hiemanshu> [1]kaffien, yes you can
<Hiemanshu> you will need to mod it a little but
<[1]kaffien> i loaded it onto my key,  booted from it, now it's whining about no cdrom being present ...
<[1]kaffien> oh
<wildc4rd__> cheers dayo, I'll give that a bash
<dooner> !best | wildc4rd__
<thiebaude> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubottu> wildc4rd__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Hiemanshu> [1]kaffien, you will need to get a different initrd
<dayo> wildc4rd__: also have a look at NVU and bluefish :-)
<infinityxi> most of those wont import a playlist from a samba or sftp share. i tried it on 9.04. Banshee doesn't let me and rbox fails
<[1]kaffien> I'm using unibootin
<dooner> wildc4rd__: but vim is a very good choice. But not quite newbie friendly :)
<Hiemanshu> [1]kaffien, you need to get the hd-media initrd
<wildc4rd__> I got on OK with Kompozer from Mozilla, but it was pretty basic
<Hiemanshu> and have the iso as well
<Hiemanshu> !initrd | [1]kaffien
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd
<Hiemanshu> !ramdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ramdisk
<[1]kaffien> what a pita  this usually isn't an issue
<Hiemanshu> [1]kaffien, the iso has only cd drivers
<Hiemanshu> not the hard disk one
<[1]kaffien> then which iso do i need?
<Hiemanshu> [1]kaffien, i modded a Ubuntu Studio install to do it
<Hiemanshu> [1]kaffien, you can use the live cd
<Hiemanshu> and use unetbootin with that
<infinityxi> Hiemanshu: of those choices the media management programs won't import from a mounted remote share. I think behavior was changed at least from 8.04
<infinityxi> local files work, just not remote
<Hiemanshu> infinityxi, it will, amarok and vlc can
<shubuntu> guys how do you search for a in shell?
<[1]kaffien> oky doke .... dl again i guess
<shubuntu> file*
<Hiemanshu> shubuntu, find / -iname <filename?
<dmsuperman> shubuntu: locate
<bc> shubuntu: man find, man locate
<Hiemanshu> !find | shubuntu
<ubottu> shubuntu is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'dapper-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'karmic', 'karmic-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<ubottu> shubuntu: Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<Wiktor> Hello
<shubuntu> let's say i want to find where my apache stores the aliases?
<Hiemanshu> Wiktor, hello
<dmsuperman> shubuntu: Which aliases
<dmsuperman> shubuntu: You mean virtual hosts?
<Hiemanshu> shubuntu, what alisases?
<Guest22408> I have little problem with my linux
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Hiemanshu> Guest22408, just ask
<dmsuperman> shubuntu: Oh wait, /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default probably
<shubuntu> yeah Hiemanshu
<shubuntu> yep dmsuperman
<Hiemanshu> shubuntu, should be in the apache.conf
<Hiemanshu> shubuntu, that will tell you the location
<shubuntu> so locate apache.conf?
<yancho> dmsuperman,  u have any idea pleae?
<Hiemanshu> shubuntu, that should be /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<Guest22408> ok, so when i want to watch any clips, movie on youtube for example, its working like GTAIV on computer with 2Gb  RAM
<shubuntu> ty Hiemanshu
<Guest22408> and Geforce 7600 :P
<Hiemanshu> Guest22408, have are you using the proper flash plugin?
<Hiemanshu> shubuntu, no problem
<Guest22408> i donwload adobe flash player 10 for ubuntu .deb
<attis84> hello! In more or less all programs, when a character is displayed that is missing from the current font, it is substituted with the corresponding glyph from another typeface that has it; is this behavior application- or library-specific? Is the order of the fonts used in the resolution of missing glyphs configurable?
<Hiemanshu> Guest22408, it should work fine then
<DjAngo23> Hey Guys, Got a problem. Wanna choose annother default program to open for example a .php file. Right Click / Open With / Open with another Program / Select the other program i want.
<DjAngo23> The other program opens, but doesn't save for the next time /
<DjAngo23> Any ideas ?
<nathan7> Isn't there an always use this program checkbox?
<Hiemanshu> DjAngo23, you need to change the deafult file handler
<DjAngo23> no
<Hiemanshu> DjAngo23, should be up in the properties some where
<DjAngo23> nathan7: No.
<DjAngo23> Hiemanshu: where is that option ?
<shubuntu> umm what package is it that i have to set to set my locale?
<Guest22408> I think maybe firefox isnt good for linux so i want install opera. And when i download, my nautilius install opera, but i cant find her :/
<Hiemanshu> DjAngo23, i am not on my ubuntu computer right now
<shubuntu> i remember it was dpkg something
<Hiemanshu> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Hiemanshu> !locale > shubuntu
<ubottu> shubuntu, please see my private message
<nathan7> DjAngo23: Switch to KDE!
<DjAngo23> hihi
<nathan7> =p
<shubuntu> ty
<nathan7> KDE has it
<Hiemanshu> nathan7, not a good advice
<nathan7> !locale > /dev/null
<Hiemanshu> gnome has it too
<mrwes> I've come to a conclusion. BroadcomXXX cards suck
<nathan7> Yeah.
<mrwes> anyone else?
<attis84> hello, could anyone tell me where the order of missing glyph substitution can be configured?
<nathan7> Get an Atheros.
<Hiemanshu> mrwes, whats wrong?
<nathan7> Hiemanshu: THey generally suck.
<yancho> anyone else can hint me why sensors is showing that i have no sensors installed please?  - im using ubuntu .. xsensors and ksensors are not loading ether [please i need some help because i definately need to monitor my hardware]
<DjAngo23> Hiemanshu: The problem is that much more people id ask tis, but it works for them, but i haven't that checkbox :S
<Hiemanshu> nathan7, i am using that from a long time
<mrwes> Hiemanshu, nuttin' just making a statement -- I have an intel :)
<bc> yancho: run sudo sensors-detect
<Hiemanshu> mrwes, you can say u dont live orange juice if you always drink wine :)
<Hiemanshu> you cant*
<Hiemanshu> like*
<Hiemanshu> :P
<nathan7> Live orange juice?
<nathan7> Ah
<yancho> bc No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<mrwes> Hiemanshu, WTF? how did you know I was drinking a nice Cotes du Rhone?
<deany> I dont know if its a bug or thats how its supposed to act, but the "Guest" user option when you are logged in as normal user isnt very secure.  Basically when you are logged in as User1 and you click login as Guest which switches the user and then from the Guest session you "log out" it brings you straight back to the User1 screen without any password prompt.  Must be a bug?
<mrwes> heh
<Hiemanshu> mrwes, just a guess ;)
<mrwes> Hiemanshu, you're gawdly
<thiebaude> mrwes: umm
<bc> yancho: `locate mkdev.sh` then run it
<mrwes> ok ok...enough
<mrwes> sorry
<Hiemanshu> mrwes, thats allright :)
<yancho> bc nofound
<mrwes> thiebaude, please dont hit me with !ot -- ok?
<bc> yancho: hang on
<Hiemanshu> !ot | mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thiebaude> mrwes: you read my mine
<Hiemanshu> :P
<mrwes> heh...beaches
<thiebaude> !ot
<Hiemanshu> thiebaude, wont come up so soon :)
<mrwes> bwahahah.....lagged bot
<mrwes> :P
<thiebaude> haha
<DjAngo23> So no ideaa for the default program ?
<mrwes> thiebaude, you don't have the juice man!
<Hiemanshu> mrwes, no it wont work so soon , it would flod
<Hiemanshu> DjAngo23, try ubuntuforums.org
<Hiemanshu> and do a search
<mrwes> Ok...who needs help?
<thiebaude> mrwes: i have the beer, man
<Hiemanshu> mrwes, me
<thiebaude> !ot for me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot for me
<mrwes> heh
 * Dr_Willis helps himself to mrwes 's fridge
<shubuntu> Hiemanshu: i get perl errors that my locale isn't set
<vick> is it possible to make a video of something happening on the desktop using software, eg this chat ?
<Hiemanshu> shubuntu, what kind of errors
<Hiemanshu> mrwes, help me with some wine
<shubuntu> is there a pastebin?
<mrwes> Doc: you have a weakness for Cotes du Rhone? gawd bless you
<LjL> !pastebin> shubuntu
<ubottu> shubuntu, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> vick:  the program 'record my desktop' and the gtk front end to it. make that easy
<Hiemanshu> !pastebin | shubuntu
<mrwes> Hiemanshu, you mean .wine/c_drive?
<ubottu> shubuntu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_Willis> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (jaunty), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Hiemanshu> mrwes, no i mean Red wine ;)
<nathan7> !pastebin < /dev/urandom
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> !record desktop | vick
<ubottu> vick: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<MeanGuy> ok guys. im installing ubuntu latest version. just downloaded . booted from .. everything worked fine. tried it without installation, i logged in. . the thing is when i put "check harrdisk for errors" it tells me that it returned 1 error. and exit. . when i choose "install ubuntu" the process stops at 80% and i get a black screen
<thiebaude> MeanGuy: you got enough Ram?
<Flannel> MeanGuy: You mean "check disk" not hard disk, right?  as in, the CD?
<Hiemanshu> nathan7, try this dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda bs=512
<shubuntu> Hiemanshu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173175/
<MeanGuy> thiebaude 3gb
<lunkhead> the sound turn down gradually until there is  no  sound  on ubuntu 9.04, why?
<shubuntu> there's the error
<thiebaude> np
<vick> Greaat, do you guys know if there is like advanced option to capture only in the video one application or a certain region within the desktop ?
<MeanGuy> Flannel yep
<mad3linux> MeanGuy, maybe your HD has badblocks :(
<MeanGuy> mad3linux thats what i thought to. but its fine here on windows . 160gb
<Dr_Willis> vick:  install the front end to it.. it let you box an area
<yancho> bc, other ideas please?
<mad3linux> hmm
<bc> yancho: modprobe i2c-dev
<Flannel> MeanGuy: right.  You've got a bad disk.  You'll need to redo it.  The error must not have made a difference in the live session.
<rom> hi
<Flannel> MeanGuy: It's not your hard drive, its the CD.
<rom> in jaunty, gajim doesn't have any icon in systray :(
<nathan7> Hiemanshu: Haha.
<bc> yancho: then run sensors-detect again
<MeanGuy> mad3linux already got 98% difragged without a problem
<Hiemanshu> shubuntu, too bad i never seen it sorry :(
<leeguy92> hi all
<nathan7> Hiemanshu: It doesn't work here, could you try it on your box first? xD
<MeanGuy> Flannel alrightie, i'll make another copy, if i find another cd -.-
<Hiemanshu> nathan7, how about rm -rf / ?
<mint3> i lost grub, how do i re install it
<shubuntu> ok i guess google is my friend
<mad3linux> MeanGuy, try to download other iso of ubuntu. Maybe your CD has fails...
<shubuntu> lol
<MeanGuy> can i boot from the image from a flash disk?
<Flannel> !danger nathan7
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about danger nathan7
<nathan7> Hiemanshu: Sure.
<nathan7> Flannel: I'm not that dumb.
<nathan7> nathan@lion:~$ sudo rm -rf /
<nathan7> rm: cannot remove root directory `/'
<nathan7> I know Debian.
<Flannel> nathan7: Please don't paste that here.
<MeanGuy> hehehe.
<mint3> i lost grub, how do i re install it
<nathan7> Debian wins.
<lunkhead> the sound turn down gradually until there is  no  sound  in jaunty, why?
<Hiemanshu> m back
<MeanGuy> once i told someone to do that ,and he came back after few days crying about it
<vick> greaat, thanks alot guys
<leeguy92> how would i go about switching back to vesa from nvidia blob drivers on ibex?
<nathan7> Heh
<Flannel> Hiemanshu: Malice is not for this channel.  Please don't do it again.
<nathan7> I once did that on a VM
<leeguy92> being as there is no xorg.conf
<MeanGuy> anyways.. thanx guys for the points ...
<nathan7> just to see what happened
<Hiemanshu> Flannel, it was just a little fun talk sorry
<Flannel> MeanGuy: try burning at a lower speed.  Also, check the md5 of your iso.
<nathan7> Rm -rf /<something I'm not saying here> does work.
<mint3> can anyone help me re install grub
<mint3> !gruv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gruv
<mint3> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> nathan7: Again, you say any variation of the theme again, you'll be banned.
<yancho> thanks dc, i ran detect but running - sensors still gives me no sensors found
<nathan7> Flannel: Have fun.
<nathan7> Flannel: I'm just here because I like to help people.
<nathan7> Flannel: I don't care.
<bc> yancho: hmm.. did you run sudo sensors-detect (with the sudo in front)?
<Hiemanshu> Flannel, we are here to help and have a little fun
<yancho> yes bc
<Flannel> nathan7,Hiemanshu: helping people generally doesn't involve ruining their machines.  Please read the IRC guidelines if you're unsure what's kosher here.
<rob0917> any tips for a new ubuntu user?
<bc> yancho: what did sensors-detect say?
<mad3linux> mint3, what OS's in your HD?
<MeanGuy> Flannel alrightie. thanx. i'll probably download another copy if that one didn't work . thanx for the help
<Hiemanshu> Flannel, the talk was only between us
<mad3linux> is it Windows and Linux?
<Hiemanshu> rob0917, read the docs
<jjjren_irc> Hi everbody.
<LjL> Hiemanshu: then it should have been in a private query.
<Hiemanshu> !documentation | rob0917
<ubottu> rob0917: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Flannel> Hiemanshu: It was in a public channel.  If you'd like to discuss policy further, I'd love to do it with you in #ubuntu-ops.  No need to add more noise to this channel.
<rob0917> thanks
<jjjren_irc> I just deleted an user account by mistake. Anybody knows how to reactivate that account?
<andrew___1> How do i upgrade from hardy heron to Jaunty Jackalope?
<wildc4rd__> good call dayo, vim looks OK
<LjL> !upgrade > andrew___1    (andrew___1, see the private message from ubottu)
<Hiemanshu> Flannel, its alright, wont do it again :)
<Flannel> andrew___1: You'll have to upgrade to 8.10 and then to 9.04, instructions are in the link ubottu just sent you
<Flannel> Hiemanshu: thank you
<mint3> anyone can help with re installing grub?
<yancho> bc : http://www.pastebin.ca/1423945
<perlsyntax> Where can find livecd creator for ubuntu?
<Hiemanshu> mint3, yes what is wrong?
<Hiemanshu> perlsyntax, what exactly do you mean?
<mint3> Hiemanshu - i got on this hard drive,2 partitions, vista and ubuntu
<perlsyntax> so i can make my own ubuntu cd
<mint3> Hiemanshu - i am downloading windows 7 RC and intend to install it on here too .
<perlsyntax> withthe package i want on it.
<Hiemanshu> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<perlsyntax> yes
<mint3> i been told that grub will be killed when i install win 7
<Flannel> perlsyntax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Flannel> !grub | mint3
<nathan7> Flannel, making jokes between each other and helping users are two things.
<ubottu> mint3: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mad3linux> mint3, you can boot the ubuntu?
<mint3> Flannel, i been reading that, thanks.
<Flannel> mint3: first link there are for restoring GRUB after windows eats it
<Dr_Willis> mint3:  windows will overwrite the existing MBR . thus removeing the grub menu. thats not quite the same as 'killing' :)
<mint3> I not tried it yet mad3linux
<mint3> Dr_Willis, you get the gist of things.
<Hiemanshu> mint3, boot from live cd
<lakedenman> I have an ubuntu box set up on the local network and when I ssh in and run the 'ls' command, the box loses internet and won't reconnect until I reboot. anyone seen this before?
<thiebaude> mint3: its better to install windows first then ubuntu
<bc> yancho: the modules in the lines between 'cut here', check to see if lsmod shows them as being loaded. For example, `lsmod | grep i2c`
<Dr_Willis> mint3:  if you are installing windows to its own hard drive.. and linux on another.. you may want to unplug the linux drive.
<mint3> thiebaude, i know
<Hiemanshu> mint3, then do a grub-insatll /dev/sda
<nathan7> lakedenman: =0
<thiebaude> kewl
<mint3> its all in 1 hard drive
<mint3> i have 2 partitions right now. one for ubuntu and one for vista.
<bc> yancho: also check the others, like eeprom and w83627hf
<lakedenman> nathan7: yeah, exactly
<lakedenman> :D
<mad3linux> mint3, if you can, the search for the file /boot/grub/menu.list
<mint3> am in the process to installing Win 7 on a new partition.
<Dr_Willis> Grub is the kind of tool. thats worth learning all about.
<Flannel> nathan7: Again, if you'd like to discuss it further, I'd be happy to discuss semantics in #ubuntu-ops.  If you do it in public, it's public.  Public malicious commands are not welcome, regardless of who they are directed towards or intended for.
<yancho> yes they are there bc
<Hiemanshu> nathan7, stop it
<mrwes> rutrow
<nathan7> Hiemanshu: ?
<Hiemanshu> you would not want you a** kicked
<yancho> bc eeprom and w83627f no
<mrwes> do it
<Hiemanshu> nathan7, just help no fun
<bc> yancho: if they are indeed loaded, then you may have to google `lm-sensors` and your motherboard model to find out if the chip driver needs a force= argument to get it to load.
<cemunal> can somebody help me to enable mesa?
<omnen> im in a live environment and ive got the following setup: http://yfrog.com/0kscreenshotdevsdagpartedp
<omnen> how do i make the unallocated space a part of sda6?
<Hiemanshu> !mesa | cemunal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa
<bc> yancho: e.g. rm <mod> ; modprobe <mod> force=x,xxxx
<mad3linux> !/boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cemunal> Hiemanshu, thanks :P
<omnen> currently it doesnt seem like the sda6 wants to incorporate more space....
<Hiemanshu> omnen, use gparted to extend
<yancho> let me chck bc
<bc> yancho: err, sorry, make that rmmod, not rm
<mad3linux> =/
<Hiemanshu> cemunal, have heard of mesa, what is it really?
<omnen> Hiemanshu: if you'd check the picture you'd known thats what im trying to do....
<thiebaude> !mesa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa
<Dr_Willis> omnen:  it could be because its part of a logical partition, insoide an extended..  Youmay need to grow sda4 first.. then resize sda6
<Hiemanshu> omnen, well the space is outside the extended partition
<Dr_Willis> omnen:  is theres some reason you are using such a complex layout? you really dont need your own /var and /boot much tehse days
<omnen> so i grow sda first, then try?
<Hiemanshu> omnen, you will have to delete the extended which you would not want
<Dr_Willis> 1 gb for /var/ seems VERY small
<Hiemanshu> omnen, you cannot
<omnen> well basically its not my layoout (i would NEVER do it this way)
<bc> yancho: try `sudo modprobe eeprom` and `sudo modprobe w83627hf` as well, if you said they weren't loaded.
<Hiemanshu> Dr_Willis, depends on the needs
<mad3linux> someone know bout frets on fire and an error bout python?
<TheFunkbomb> Does anyone else have an issue with Nexuiz pro freezing?
<Hiemanshu> mad3linux, try #python
<omnen> but it is imperative that the unallocated space gets used by the sda6
<Dr_Willis> 1 gb for / also seems small. :)
<leeguy92> how do i remove the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<Dexter_F> hi
<Hiemanshu> omnen, its not, the exteneded partion cannot be done
<Dexter_F> need to play mp3 from a 9.04 live cd for testing
<Dexter_F> wont do. what do i need to install?
<Hiemanshu> Dr_Willis, again the use factor steps in
<yancho> ok now bc  thanks works :))
<mad3linux> Hiemanshu, when I try to run then an error occured.
<Hiemanshu> Dexter_F, gstreamer-plugins
<GaveUp> is there a way to disable the detection and loading of the bttv module during a boot from the live cd to install?  When the bttv module loads it locks the system up preventing me from installing (detects a Fusion3 Gold card).
<joshthecoder> question, my kernel update went bad how can i trigger it to do a full reinstall?
<Hiemanshu> !info gstreamer-plugins | Dexter_F
<ubottu> Dexter_F: Package gstreamer-plugins does not exist in jaunty
<mad3linux> something about python and GLX?
<Hiemanshu> mad3linux, no idea
<yancho> thanks alot dc!!! much apprecaetd
<Hiemanshu> try #python
<omnen> Hiemanshu: what i meant was that is absolutely neccessary for me that the sda6 gets all the unallocated space
<mad3linux> thankx
<omnen> Hiemanshu: in some way
<mad3linux> =/
<bc> yancho: great! make sure they are in /etc/modules as indicated by http://www.pastebin.ca/1423945
<mad3linux> :(
<elektrot> hey;]
<Hiemanshu> omnen, you will need to delete the extended partiion not possible i think
<telequito> alguien me puede ayudar con virtualbox
<telequito> no consigo activar el usb he hecho todos los pasos
<Conchaman> helloooo
<Hiemanshu> Conchaman, hellooo
<mad3linux> what's your problem telequito?
<yancho> bc just see them listed is eough right?
<shubuntu> Hiemanshu: ok i fixed the locale problem, now there's a problem with locate, it says locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dooner> GaveUp: blacklist bttv ?
<telequito> activate usb in virtualbox
<Hiemanshu> shubuntu, you will need to build the locate database
<kj93pl-demon> hello
<mad3linux> hmm, I have the same problem..
<RHorse> whoopie I'm conneccted!!
<Hiemanshu> shubuntu, not very sure bout it :(
<shubuntu> ellaborate?
<shubuntu> ok
<inka_> istanbul
<Hiemanshu> shubuntu, you need to build an db from which locate can search
<mad3linux> but i fixed :)
<raylu> shubuntu: sudo updatedb
<Hiemanshu> shubuntu, i an not sure how to do it, i remember reading it some where about it
<kj93pl-demon> uhm, some one know how to install npcc on ubuntu 9.4?
<mad3linux> let me remenber how i do......
<Lichte> How do I get input text boxes on web pages to print properly ???  The fonts are way to large to see on the printed page.
<Hiemanshu> !locate db
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locate db
<shubuntu> raylu: thanks it worked
<raylu> Lichte: ctrl -
<Lichte> raylu, that doesn't work
<Hiemanshu> Lichte, its a ubuntu support forum
<Lichte> Heimark, ah, so just search there ?
<dooner> !blacklist | GaveUp
<ubottu> GaveUp: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<_Rha7_> Hi every1, I have 2 net interfaces, eth0 is external, with its default gateway, the second is internal eth1, and has it's own gateway, (both are set up static), when I add 'gateway 10.150.x.x' to eth1, I end up with two default gateways and ubuntu just gets messed up with external connections ... Ho can I fix it?
<omnen> Hiemanshu: well as i notice, the extended thingy cant be resized, the sda6 cant be resized beyond the extended thing, im pretty much screwed...
<Lichte> Hiemanshu, ah, so search there ?
<Hiemanshu> Lichte, you want to decrease the size of text?
<mrwes> Hiemanshu> Lichte, its a ubuntu support forum ?
<Lichte> Hiemanshu, yes
<darthanubis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_910_alpha1&num=1
<Hiemanshu> omnen, yes thats what i am trying to tell
<Lichte> Hiemanshu, just in the print out though
<Lichte> Hiemanshu, it looks great on screen and the print preview
<omnen> Hiemanshu: well thanks for explaining the situation then
<mad3linux> telequito, u need to give permission to mount the devices.
<Sotbar7> uit]
<Hiemanshu> gotta leave guys bye
<Lichte> Hiemanshu, it only on the printed page that the text is too large to fit in the box and read
<mad3linux> after u install the virtualbox, is created an archive of configuration
<Lichte> anyone else know?
<martin29> i've just installed an apache server in my home machine (ubuntu), and it seems to work... how do i make it accesible from the outside, now?
<mad3linux> martin29, u need an valid IP....
<mrwes> http://www.frys.com/product/5926614?site=frysecampaign <--- hrmm...nice lappy
<Flannel> martin29: You'll need to set up port forwarding (80) on your router.  That's generally easiest done with the server having a static IP (on the subnet)
<dooner> martin29: Too many variables.  But simple WAG would be port fwd port 80 to the internal machine assuming you are behind a NAT device.
<Dexter_F> what sound system does 9.04 live use by default?
<martin29> i already did that... just like i had forwarded the other ports for bittorrent
<Dexter_F> how can i check? how disable?
<GaveUp> dooner: so basically you're saying make that change, rebuild an iso and reburn it?
<Dexter_F> uh, disable pulse that is
<Flannel> martin29: then you should be OK.  Just access your public IP on http and you should see it.
<dooner> GaveUp: you mean it isn't installing?
<bc> yeah if they are in /etc/modules then you are good on the next boot
<Dexter_F> ah, nvm its pulse
<bc> yancho: yeah if they are in /etc/modules then you are good on the next boot
<martin29> Flannel: i tried that, but i get my router's login page
<GaveUp> dooner: right...hangs on booting the install cd
<Jonaelmanco> sssssssssss
<GaveUp> dooner: i realize i could pull the card, install, blacklist, and replace the card but that's not exactly a great solution
<Flannel> martin29: That means its not forwarding properly (or... your router doesn't let you do that, which seems unlikely)
<dooner> martin29:  are you attemping to get to it from your PC?
<martin29> dooner: yep
<ironfoot495> hi can someone help me figure out why when I activate compiz on 8.10 my screen crashes???
<sacarlson> ﻿_Rha7_: I'm not sure you need two default gateways.  backup in case one fails?
<martin29> dooner: should i try from a web proxy ?
<dooner> martin29:  that probably won't work.
<Wiktor> Hi
<Wiktor> I have problem
<ironfoot495> When I try to activate compiz driver I loose my screen?
<FrankQC> Does anyone know how to get timestamps in Emesene
<dooner> martin29: you can try from outside and see.
<soluxione> #ubuntu-it
<Canaman> has someone tried a Lexmark E330 with ubuntu. I tried a lot of drivers, but still not working..
<ironfoot495> has anyone had this problem?
<Guest61772> Becose sometimes when i using computer i cant click on anythink :/ Only keyboard work, and i can "fly" my cursor on the screen
<dooner> GaveUp: yeah not elegant, but probably faster than rebuilding the iso
<martin29> donner: i guess i should also allow port 80 in iptables, right?
<dooner> martin29:  from inside the router might be confused with the hair pinning.
<izzle> WooTe
<Guest61772> Enyone know how i can repair it ??
<dooner> martin29: you would need to if  you are blocking it currently :)
<GaveUp> dooner: yeah...was hoping there was an flag that could be passed on boot ... guess i could grab a debian minimal iso and install that then repoint apt to ubuntu and upgrade...
<Flannel> GaveUp: can't you just use the alternate CD?
<martin29> dooner: i just did... is my computer like totally insecure right now?
<dooner> GaveUp: yeah I not sure if you can do ti from the boot loader (never tried)
<dooner> martin29:  well if you run a webserver connected to the public internet there is some level of insecurity. need to make sure all the scripts etc are secure..
<Flannel> GaveUp: What's wrong with using the alternate CD?
<TheFunkbomb> Why does Nexuiz Pro and OpenArena freeze up on me?
<dooner> martin29:  hitting your ip with a browser bring up php proxy, is that what you where looking to do?
<Guest61772> Hello :)
<Guest61772> I have BIG PROBLEM
<`brandon`> how do i know witch type of ubuntu i am running like amd64 or i386
<`brandon`> ?
<martin29> donner: yes, that's it
<martin29> dooner: i guess you already tried my ip  :)
<davis> hello
<davis> I was wondering if anyone has gotten Xvnc working with gdm login?
<Guest61772> Sometimes i cang, click on anythinkk, somethink like linux stop responding, buy with keyboard i can do anything.
<Guest61772> Anyone can help ?
<dooner> `brandon`: uname -a
<`brandon`> !help | Guest61772
<ubottu> Guest61772: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dooner> martin29:  yep already tried ..
<nuno_nunes> Hi
<nuno_nunes> Plz help
<`brandon`> Dooner: what do i do with a .udeb file
<Strife89> I accidentally installed the 32-bit version of Jaunty on a 64-bit machine. Is it possible to "upgrade" to the 64-bit OS without jeopardizing my setup? If so, what are the risks?
<martin29> dooner: cool it works... i couldn't try it myself, but a friend helped
<mg_> OK hello, I have sound issues I have tried comprehensive at the forum, not sure where i went wrong
<martin29> dooner: thanks a lot
<martin29> dooner: now, can i protect my homepage with a password ?
<`brandon`> Dooner: btw i am trying to get mercurial
<nuno_nunes> To configure this a compiz for intel i965 (X3100) on a linux ubuntu 9.04
<dooner> martin29:  if running apache, just google for htaccess and you should be all set. for the password stuff
<`brandon`> !mercurial : `brandon`
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<martin29> dooner: cool, thanks
<`brandon`> !compiz : nuni_nunes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<davis> Strife: if your /home is mounted on another drive that would save user data if  you don't format it on reinstall
<Flannel> !compiz | nuno_nunes
<ubottu> nuno_nunes: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<nuno_nunes> This a grafical card is a work 2D
<nuno_nunes> :S
<dooner> `brandon`:  .udeb is stripped down .deb package,   gdebi  should be able to deal with it.
<Strife89> davis: So I need to get another CD image?
<vigo> Is Caldega a good thing or do I have to install windoze for it to work?
<BLTnoTomato> ...
<davis> Strife: I don't know for sure, but I imagine you'd have to reinstall, but I'm not sure
<nuno_nunes> plz help this a download a drivers for intel i965
<nuno_nunes> :S
<mg_> I tried purging....lol now i am running xubuntu, which i kinda like
<Strife89> davis: I'll keep looking then. :)
<naadde> Hello! How do I update my ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 9.04 (no KDE please) I tried to google but no such luck
<spence> naadde: i just did it an hour ago
<naadde> spence: how :o
<`brandon`> !compiz : nuno_nunes (Please read what the bot posts)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spence> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 head to this page, download the .iso, burn that file to a disc
<nuno_nunes> :S
<Strife89> naadde: System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<naadde> not possible to update from 8.04 to 9.04 with just update manager?
<naadde> Strife89: ahh and what to do in the update manager?
<nuno_nunes> i using this a linux ubuntu 9.04
<`brandon`> naadde: yes
<dooner> `brandon`: s/:/|/g :)
<spence> i didn't know you could just upgrade, i was told in here it was a bad idea
<`brandon`> update manager
<Strife89> naadde: You have to upgrade to 8.10 first if you use that route; then you can upgrade to 9.04.
<naadde> ok
<Strife89> spence: I will admit that upgrading that way has more than its fair share of kinks.
<vigo> nuno_nunes: I think the option is also in the Software Sources thing, System>Administration>Software Sources...
<davis> anyone have Xvnc working to do remote gdm login?
<`brandon`> how do i run mercurial?
<Strife89> From my experience, at least.
<Shadow_Sam> hi all  - why this is happen? http://www.mibbit.com/pb/JwwIii - when I open nautilus using gksu and try it to connect a server, the combo type of services is empty. when I run nautilus as my user, it's ok. the combo has various services... ssh, ftp etc...
<mg_> anyone have any advice on how to fix sound, or where i could go?
<Spielkind> exit
<Spielkind> logout
<vigo> mg_: Do you have Pulse installed?
<mg_> no i dont think so
<dooner> `brandon`: hg iirc, but am more of a git user myself
<vigo> mg_: That might be the error, Pulse along with Alsa work.
<`brandon`> hg iirc?
<`brandon`> ah thank you
<mg_> vigo command line?
<dooner> `brandon`:  the mercurial program is hg.   iirc = If I recall Correctly :)
<vigo> mg_: Not really, it is in Synaptics Package Manager
<mg_> vigo ok thanks i will try
<vigo> mg_: okee dokee, I had the same error, worked it out with Pulse
<GaveUp> Flannel: that was my next try...just haven't gotten around to it
<`brandon`> Dooner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173199/ why am i getting this error do you know?
<Flannel> GaveUp: It should install with no trouble
<MeXTux> I'm trying to install a command line system (without desktop) using the Ubuntu 8.04.2 alternate disc but when it boots I don't see the "Install a command-line system" option. Any idea??
<mg_> can't find Pulse in synaptic, maybe i need to download it?
<Flannel> MeXTux: hit f4 or f5, there's more options (I don't remember which), one of which is "Command line only system"
<vigo> mg_: let me look a sec,,,
<MeXTux> ohhh ok Thanks, pal :)
<mg_> vigo I am running xubuntu since last night....by accident
<grkgeek> Hello I have been trying to find out how to make a prog autorun at startup which requires root priviledges
<mg_> vigo which will tell you something about my comp skills
<grkgeek> without me writing pass all the time that is
<Flannel> !bum | grkgeek
<ubottu> grkgeek: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<vigo> mg_: 9.04?
<dooner> `brandon`: no idea really sorry.. maybe the mercurial server is having issues?  503 is the http error code for service unavailable  appears to be server side.
<bob__> does anyone know what i need to use to burn music cds?
<mg_> vigo dapper
<vigo> mg_: ok
<ejv> bob__: k3b
<davis> bob: brasereo or gnomebaker
<bob__> so whats the install command?
<davis> bob: u running gnome or kde?
<bob__> gnome
<ejv> you can use k3b under gnome :p
<davis> bob: brasero should be installed by default
<mg_> vigo if I upgrade maybe it will solve some problems?
<mg_> vigo most willing to do so
<davis> mg: true :)
<dooner> grkgeek: you want it to run when you login? or when computer boots?
<_Rha7_> sacarlson, actually I needed to add 'up route add blah blah' and 'down route del blah blah' to /etc/network/interfaces :) Thanks Anyway
<unko> hey can someone help me? what im trying to do is make a custom launcher that emulates key strokes. im basicaly trying to make a launcher that emulates the key combination: shift, alt, and Z. im trying to make it activate the expo plugin in compiz
<dassouki> my max ubuntu volume is less than my vista one. Is there a reason for that ?
<`brandon`> Okay it is done but i do not know where to find the file at can someone help me out please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/173200/
<Itaku> does anyone have windows 7 and/or know how to install ubuntu from windows 7 using the same technique as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows does? (theres no boot.ini in windows 7)
<mg_> leaning towards upgrade, will my settings be saved?
<shivraj_> hi I use debian before and whenever I plug in my camera it finds it automatically
<shivraj_> what packages do I have to install to get this ?
<shivraj_> I tried gtkam, gphoto2 .. no luck
<vigo> mg_: That looks like the solution
<mg_> vigo ok thanks for your help
<unko>  hey can someone help me? what im trying to do is make a custom launcher that emulates key strokes. im basicaly trying to make a launcher that emulates the key combination: shift, alt, and Z. im trying to make it activate the expo plugin in compiz
<vancouver> hi to all. I have a boot question: on drive 1 is openSUSE installed, grub is in the mbr installed. on the second drive is ubuntu installed. grub for ubuntu is on the root partition of drive2. when i try to boot ubuntu i always get the error-message: Error 13:Invalid or unsupported executable format.i also tried the map option in grub, without success.Does anybody know what the problem is?
<vigo> mg_: 8.04 can handle it, but careful on upgrading, that is do not jump releases,ie. 7.8.9
<mg_> vigo OK i will look for 8.04
<Enissay> I'm using UberScript for XChat, when trying to slap someone i got this "Usage: TIMER [-refnum <num>] [-repeat <num>] <seconds> <command>"... how to use it please?
<vigo> mg_: Just download the iso and do a clean install, backup your personal settings and documents, and such.
<mg_> vigo sourceforge?
<vigo> mg_: No, get it from Ubuntu
<WageofSin> Hello
<WageofSin> test
<WageofSin> test
<Decepticon> test failed!
<FloodBot1> WageofSin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mg_> vigo thanks off I go,
<Decepticon> test failed!
<WageofSin> sorry
<vigo> mg_: have fun! see you in 20mins or so
<unko> so anyone know how to make a command that emulates key strokes? i wanna create a icon that launches my widget layer and my expo plugin...
<IcemanV9> unko: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<vigo> unko: There is a GUI thing for or that can maybe do that.
<unko> IcemanV9, no not like that.. i want a icon that i make a command in terminal to do it
<davis> unko: I would google for a command to send keystrokes, then just make the launcher run it with whatever options needed
<vigo> unko: Preferences>Keyboard, I had to use that to make a IceCat launcher.
<unko> wait... lemme rephrase this.. i want a command that when i enter it makes a key stroke..
<unko> ok thanks guys ill look at that :P
<kandjar> hey there
<felix_> hi i have a problem running debootstrap. i get this error, during a mirror update::: >> I: Extracting zlib1g...W: Failure trying to run: chroot /esclavo/repository/tmp/hardy-i386 /sbin/ldconfig
<kandjar> stupid question: is there a way to generate the WEP Hex key from the passphrase?
<sacarlson> ﻿unko: take a look at the packages wmctrl and xautomation they have the function xte that can send key strocks and wmctrl to set focus on the window you want to send them to.
<lstarnes> felix_: you might need to use sudo for that
<felix_> lstarnes, im root
<lstarnes> felix_: using sudo?
<felix_> lstarnes, sudo su turned me to root
<unko> sacarlson, what im trying to do is make a launcher that when i click on it, it launches my widget layer. but in order to do that i need a cammand that simluates key strokes
<lstarnes> felix_: it might be safer to use sudo -i.  Do you get any additional messages?
<sysdoc> I just installed Ubuntustudio over an existing Ubuntu Desktop install. Of course, X breaks at boot, with the nvidia 173 drivers installed from the repos, will I be able to reconfig X using nvidia-config for the new kernel?
<felix_> lstarnes, no
<sacarlson> ﻿unko: xte does that
<unko> sacarlson, really?
<sacarlson> ﻿unko: yes
<CiPHER_> Anyone know a remedy for jumping mouse in jaunty?
<unko> sacarlson,  i don't see the package..
<cemunal> if i don't install my screen driver; the screen is slided right; how can i fix it?
<blck> good evening
<ian_mac> CiPHER - tape a rock to the top of your mouse
<sysdoc> lol
<blck> well how do I get fglrx working via HAL? See my problem is that the normal fglrx Instllation ends with a blackscreen
<_Rha7_> unko, use xvkbd, like xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\Ca"
<sacarlson> unko: package is xautomation
<_Rha7_> unko, that's a Ctrl+A
<yaris123456789> when wget -r works, is it checking the downloaded copy whether its already downloaded that URL ? or is everything done in memory. so as wget -r is working , what if i was to delete random downloaded files. would this make wget -r redownload these deleted files ?
<unko> _Rha7_, can i talk to you in private?
<_Rha7_> unko, sure
<glitsj16> unko: if the widget layer you're refering to is the compiz one, that has keyboard/mouse activation built-in, yet another option
<CiPHER_> Can someone PLEASE help me fix an issue with ps2 mouse in jaunty?
<ranf> kandjar, echo xxx | od -x
<ranf> kandjar, check "man od" I'm not sure about -x
<lucax> is anyone here using gnome-globalmenu with firefox?
<glitsj16> lucax: when i looked into gnome-globalmenu some time ago, it specifically mentioned firefox as one of the applications that were not supported ... have you checked if that is now supported by gnome-globalmenu ?
<evanrmurphy> I'm having trouble getting FireGPG to work with Gmail. Every time I attempt to sign and encrypt an email, I get the error message "Signing and encryption failed." after entering my private key password. Any suggestions?
<evanrmurphy> I've tried reinstalling the FireGPG add-on with the same results.
<boringpackets> howcome aircrack-ng, aireplay-ng, airodump and airmon-ng are NOT in the ubuntu repositories?
<boringpackets> that really disappoints me
<lstarnes> boringpackets: possiblty for legal reasons
<SiDi> p   aircrack-ng                     - wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities
<lucax> glitsj16: nope they say it isnt, but ive seen some pictures of ubuntu users with globalmenu on and firefox runin on it quite well... but just pics none said how they did it... i found some fix for hackin firefox and loading it as if it was a gtk app.... ive tried it but didnt work for me
<SiDi> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0~rc3-1 (jaunty), package size 1394 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<SiDi> boringpackets: see above
<SiDi> !universe | boringpackets
<ubottu> boringpackets: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<boringpackets> Ah, my mistake.
<lstarnes> boringpackets: you do need the universe repo for those packages
<boringpackets> I'll uncomment it
<boringpackets> Sorry!
<SiDi> boringpackets: only this one is there though :P
<shadow__> what do I need to down load to get any movie I want to run on ubuntu
<SiDi> !restricted | shadow__
<ubottu> shadow__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IcemanV9> shadow__: use totem (already installed) to run movie to start with
<shadow__> sidi how and where do I get it
<glitsj16> lucax: i see ... perhaps the gtk-fix for firefox relies on the removal of firefox-branding, can't say i know for a fact
<henux> hi. i have ubuntu 9.04 with encrypted home dir. now i happen to need to rename my username from foo to baz. how would i do this feat?
<angry> is there any yahoomessenger client with webcam support?
<s0l1dsnak3123> Hey, I have a friend who I am interviewing after he has used ubuntu for 6 months, are there any questions you'd like me to ask him?
<boringpackets> angry gyachE
<djbatton> добрый день
<henux> i tried sudo usermod -m -d /home/baz -l baz foo
<Sloshy> angry: on linux, no. I don't think so.
<henux> it worked but however next time i logged in, i got the default dummy home dir with a readme file explaining that i needed to do ecryptfs-mount-private, which i did but it didnt work
<SiDi> shadow__: by default totem (the video player) will offer you to download the missing codecs. You can also use VLC which supports almost everything
<boringpackets> sloshy gyache has all the features, including webcam support
<djbatton> по русски тут говорят?
<Pici> !ru | djbatton
<ubottu> djbatton: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<evanrmurphy> Is this an appropriate channel to ask my question about FireGPG?
<henux> the passphrase was asked from me, which i entered, but it said failed
<shadow__> ok thanks
<boringpackets> additionally, Kopete has webcam support under the yahoo protocol, though chat isnt supported
<Sloshy> boringpackets: seriously? /me googles gyache
<leigh> i have a problem w/ brasero install...can someone please help?  thanks!
<boringpackets> sloshy yes, but it can be difficult to find the right one, i think the latest is 1.1.7x
<boringpackets> but the sourceforge page lists 1.0
<Sloshy> brb
<Lykkefeen> What is the correct way to hide old kernel versions from the grublist when booting?
<SiDi> evanrmurphy: maybe #mozilla ? i dont know if they can proviide help for plugins though
<Xcell> My exit url jpg says it all...enjoy ubuntu.
<evanrmurphy> SiDi: Thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<Slart> Lykkefeen: set the "number of kernels to show" variable..
<SiDi> evanrmurphy: i personally pick the encrypted text and put it in a file, and then i use gpg --armor nameoffile ~ if it can be of any help
<boringpackets> you're in luck too sloshy, because they just implemented gstreamer into gyache for additional support for v4l1/2 devices
<Slart> Lykkefeen: I don't really remember what it's called.. but I can't imagine it would be hard to identify if you look through the menu.lst
<Sloshy> boringpackets: nice!
<Lykkefeen> Slart: Should I set it to 1 or is it using any weird notation? :)
<Slart> Lykkefeen: of course you could also just uninstall the older kernels.. unless you really need tham
<leigh> i had brasero installed (ubuntu 8.04) and have used it with no problems...i booted my box today and it is not installed anymore, and attempting to install it through repositories fails...can somone help me please?
<Slart> Lykkefeen: nothing weird.. 1.. or perhaps 2.. just so you can select an earlier kernel if you really want to
<evanrmurphy> SiDi: It looks like #mozilla is an invite-only channel, but I'll try your way.
<solexious> How can I change sound settings for amarok in ubuntu?
<Slart> Lykkefeen: don't forget to run "sudo update-grub" when you're finished.. or it won't stick
<Lykkefeen> Slart: I never use old kernels - do you know how to uninstall them? I like to keep things simple :)
<Slart> Lykkefeen: apt-get remove or look in synaptic
<SiDi> evanrmurphy: #firefox then sorry ;)
<guntbert> s0l1dsnak3123: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel here is strictly for support
<s0l1dsnak3123> terribly sorry, will do :)
<Lykkefeen> Slart: Do you know what I should look/search for @ synaptic?
<Slart> Lykkefeen: the kernel packages are called "linux-image
<Slart> Lykkefeen: the kernel packages are called linux-image bla bla bla
<leigh> i had brasero installed (ubuntu 8.04) and have used it with no problems...i booted my box today and it is not installed anymore, and attempting to install it through repositories fails...can somone help me please?
<The-Compiler> Hi there, got these lines for mpd, how can add this device to pulseaudio? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/117478/
<Slart> Lykkefeen:  you can click "status" and select "installed".. that will only show installed packages
<crowbar> Anyone able to get the jde package working with emacs?  I can't get it to use ant as the jde-build-function.
<Lykkefeen> Slart: Thanks for all the advices - just one quick one: is there any risk in deleting them? I never boot using the old kernels anyway...
<Lykkefeen> Slart: Oh and should I use complete removal? I probably not going to install old kernels later... :)
<Slart> Lykkefeen: nah.. as long as you have a working kernel installed there is no reason to keep the old ones
<Slart> Lykkefeen: complete removal is good
<IcemanV9> Lykkefeen: you should have one backup kernel in case of the current kernel doesn't work
<Slart> Lykkefeen: I don't think it will remove the grub entries if you just remove it normally
<evert> should i have audio on a 9.04 live cd? (only having one device visible, playback: null output (pulse)
<evert> or is it a sign audio isn't working on that computer with that kernel?
<blck> how must I configure fglrx, when I have to grafik accelerator?
<ienorand> evert: sound should work on live yes, so there might be a poroblem indication...
<pedahzur> I recently upgraded to 9.04, and now when I telnet to another server (in a Konsole session) and run Midnight Commander, all the characters that are supposed to be "lines" are now funny letter a's with ^ over them.  Is this a font or encoding issue?
<evert> ienorand: ok, damn, it's not my laptop but i was thinking about reinstall since there is no audio with installed version
<pedahzur> excuse me...ssh to another host...not telnet...sigh
<ienorand> evert: look in forums/launchpad for your soundcard, see if solutions exist..
<dooner> pedahzur: sounds like the emulation on your terminal is set to something odd
<dooner> pedahzur: ie not vt100/vt220.  (but that is a  guess... )
<evert> ienorand: it's a intel ich8 hd audio controller, afaik quite mainstream
<shivraj_> whats the name of the driver for intel in xorg ?
<CiPHER_> Can someone PLEASE help me fix an issue with ps2 mouse in jaunty?
<KyleK> is it possible to privately mirror just jaunty?
<Flannel> shivraj_: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<mouseclone> Is there an advanced support channel? I'm trying to get my AD users to be a part of local groups.
<Flannel> KyleK: Of course
<tdi> hi ive got question about bug reporting. my bluettoth module does not work on jaunty, it is up as device, but scanning does not show any devices around. where should i file this bug?
<shivraj_> Flannel: so its just "intel" right ? Im getting nasty colors on an IBM T60 ... should look better
<mouseclone> tdi: have you made sure that you bluetooth device that you are looking for is discoverable?
<unko> anyone here good with shell commands? i want one that launches expo (from compiz)
<shivraj_> and the intel driver is suppost to be one of the best ...
<Lykkefeen> When updating my kernel version it somehow removed my windows partition from the grub menu.lst - is there any way to automaticly detecting that partition and adding it back to the menu.lst?
<The-Compiler> !ask | unko
<ubottu> unko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leigh> i had brasero installed (ubuntu 8.04) and have used it with no problems...i booted my box today and it is not installed anymore, and attempting to install it through repositories fails...can somone help me please?
<genii> KyleK: apt-mirror works well. But depending on which sections of the repository you will mirror, reserve quite a lot of hd space. In the neighbourhood of 35-40Gb
<tdi> mouseclone: yes ofc, i tried on seveeral of them, it worked on 8.10
<samuele> hi
<unko> The-Compiler, ???
<Flannel> shivraj_: there's also an -i810 -i740, instead of -intel.
<dooner> unko: look for xmacro, I think it might do what you want.
<The-Compiler> unko: as you may see that triggered a bot which told you to simply ask.
<tdi> mouseclone: maybe i ask the question on ubuntu-bugs
<mouseclone> tdi: ok I just wanted to make sure
<mouseclone> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<unko> The-Compiler, i did ask?
<unko> dooner, no, i want a shell command
<Flannel> Lykkefeen: If you put it in the wrong place, it will get overwritten.  Make sure you put it either before or after the ## (BEGIN/END) DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNEL lines
<pedahzur> dooner: Hmm...Didn't seem to be the issue. Ah well.
<mouseclone> tdi: also you can try installing that jaunty backports, I'm not sure if that will help you though
<e_fp_e> hi all
<tdi> mouseclone: yes i know where, but i am not sure which component causes that, kernel, bluez or what. what is the category for it?
<felix_> he is the command" W: Failure trying to run: chroot /esclavo/repository/tmp/hardy-i386 dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_4.0.1ubuntu5_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.16_i386.deb"
<dooner> unko: well xmacroplay can be used to send keystrokes isn't  that what you where trying to do?
<The-Compiler> hmm okay, nevermind, unko :D
<felix_> lstarnes,  here is the command" W: Failure trying to run: chroot /esclavo/repository/tmp/hardy-i386 dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_4.0.1ubuntu5_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.16_i386.deb"
<unko> The-Compiler, :P
<BigMoopies> is the dell version of ubuntu , http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/jaunty/iso-images/ubuntu-9.04-dell-reinstall.iso ?
<ienorand> evert: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/354398 maybe?
<unko> dooner, not really.. im trying to make a icon that launches a script wich launches the expo plugin. someone gave me the script to launch the widgetlayer but he left now..
<BigMoopies> or do I even need the dell version to install on a Dell?
<Lykkefeen> Flannel: Just to be sure - I should not put the code for my windows partition inside the DEBIAN AUTOMATIC KERNEL section, right?
<IcemanV9> unko: copy that script and modify it to launch expo
<ienorand> BigMoopies: almost, they've removed the codecs and other potentially illegal-if-distributed-freely things...
<leigh> i have a couple problems, first when i boot my laptop when plugged in it attempts to run disk check and fails almost immediately, saying it's a read only file system...does anyone know what is causing this?
<Flannel> Lykkefeen: correct.  Put it before the first one, or after the second one.
<BigMoopies> ienorand: would I have better chance of it working with my hardware?
<BigMoopies> ienorand: a better chance
<unspin_> would someone recommend a good GUI serial interface program (gnome or kde)?
<sacarlson> ﻿unko: package xautomation  the command xte  example xte abc    sends abc   xte  Control_L x   sends ctl x
<Trev_> huh
<Trev_> Where are the nicks at o.o
<DreadKnight> Hello! I'm founder of FreezingMoon (www.FreezingMoon.org); we're a non-profit organization developing free open source games (crossplatform). Looking for some bloggers willing to help us a bit by writting an article about us and our projects. Thanks!
<guntbert> DreadKnight: not here please
<eseven73> spammer!
<ienorand> BigMoopies: It might contain some specific versions of drivers or configurations, possibly likelyer to work out of the box, I don't know what the changes are though.
<Lykkefeen> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BigMoopies> ienorand: I have a NIC that doesn't want to work right since Hardy with the normal disks.
<IcemanV9> DreadKnight: you cannot advertise here, but you can in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DreadKnight> chill out dudes? trying to solve an issue for ubuntu/linux otherwise it won't be taken seriously for the desktop; i'm not advertising/selling stuff :P
<Lykkefeen> Flannel: But what code should I use? Like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/173226/
<leigh> i have a couple problems, first when i boot my laptop when plugged in it attempts to run disk check and fails almost immediately, saying it's a read only file system...does anyone know what is causing this?
<BigMoopies> ienorand: could I find out what was changed in the 'module' or 'driver' in hardy , as apposed to Intrepid and Jaunty to revert back to it?
<ManDay> Is this Freenode?
<eseven73> yep
<jrib> ManDay: yes
<ManDay> k
<ManDay> thx
<`brandon`> !perl | Brandon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl
<ManDay> Just beg your pardon for a stupid question but what would I need to play my m3u online stream with the rythmbox player?
<BigMoopies> ienorand: or am I wasting my time on the dell disk, along with the orginals ?
<guntbert> ManDay: are you using ubuntu?
<ienorand> BigMoopies: might possibly be able to do that, I'm not sure how though... you might be able to grab the driver version from dell somehow...
<ManDay> yeah, since recently
<tones> ManDay: try "amarok", most people prefer t
<tones> that
<BigMoopies> ienorand: I think the module is e1000e and e1000 that my NIC uses
<sacarlson> ﻿BigMoopies:  maybe you can just install the kernel that was running on the version that was working
<ManDay> yeah well i ve used amarok while ago but i was trying just to get a long with the default stuff ffor ubuntu
<ManDay> but thanks
<ManDay> ill use amarok then
<BigMoopies> ienorand/sacarlson: http://hardware4linux.info/component/34798/
<WebcamWonder> Could someone explain the last 4 lines? http://pastebin.com/fa4caaf0
<sevodnya> ManDay: also, you can use totem to do that easily, it's already installed
<mouseclone> tdi: kernel/hardware I would assume
<BigMoopies> sacarlson: how would  I go about trying that
<Flannel> Lykkefeen: that looks about right, if your windows partition is the second one on the first disk.
<ManDay> oh well, iirc i purged it :P
<MeXTux> I want to install updates to my Ubuntu command line system. How can I do this since don't have a desktop (GUI) ??
<ManDay> whats more "lightweigh" totem or amarok?
<WebcamWonder> MeXTux: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<felix_> i have a problem running chroot: """root@felix-project:/home/felix/builder# chroot /esclavo/repository/tmp/hardy-i386 dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_4.0.1ubuntu5_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.16_i386.deb dpkg: `update-rc.d' not found on PATH. dpkg: 1 expected program(s) not found on PATH. NB: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin. root@felix-project:/home/felix/builder#
<Flannel> MeXTux: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mouseclone> anyone know of a way to get an Active Directory authenicated user to be part of the local groups?
<sevodnya> ManDay: totem is lighterweight in that it doesn't have music library functionality, it's just a simple media player
<MeXTux> which is the difference between dist-upgrade and full-upgrade ?? :)
<Dr_Willis> a dist-upgrade is a more.... enthusatic upgrade. :)
<WebcamWonder> MeXTux: dist-upgrade is for apt-get, full-upgrade is for aptitude
<Lykkefeen> Flannel: Thanks, of course my ubuntu partition has first priority ;-)
<aemyr> it upgrades the package and all of it's dependecies
<ManDay> allr ight sevodnya thx
<Hedge|Hog> anyone that has any theories about SABnzbd+ running great in terminal but not opening in firefox? just get a connection failed message in ff =/ running jaunty
<WebcamWonder> MeXTux: It has been the same for historical reasons
<Brack10> Hey
<sacarlson> ﻿ BigMoopies: see private message
<Brack10> how can I tell what kind of wireless card I have for kismet?  hwinfo is wayyyyyy too verbose for me to actually find out what I have
<aemyr> Brack10: lsusb; lspci; lshw
<elli222> i have found a way of seemlessly toggling metacity compisiting before playing a game, and activating it afterwards...
<WebcamWonder> Could someone explain the last 4 lines? http://pastebin.com/fa4caaf0
<jorgerosa> hello
<Flannel> WebcamWonder: sudo update-grub
<ManDay> well well
<Brack10> ok so I have an atheros which apparently isn't an acceptable source, but I know my driver will work since it goes into monitor mode no problem.....do I choose orinoco?>
<WebcamWonder> Flannel: Well, update-grub ran fine.... would it have symlinked the images properly?
<felix_> i have a problem running chroot: """root@felix-project:/home/felix/builder# chroot /esclavo/repository/tmp/hardy-i386 dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_4.0.1ubuntu5_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.16_i386.deb dpkg: `update-rc.d' not found on PATH. dpkg: 1 expected program(s) not found on PATH. NB: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin. root@felix-project:/home/felix/builder#
<WebcamWonder> http://pastebin.com/f4604ed91
<Flannel> WebcamWonder: update-grub doesn't really deal with those symlinks.  The next time you install a new kernel image, it'll update those links.
<WebcamWonder> Flannel: ^^
<sacarlson> ﻿WebcamWonder:  I think it's ok boot it
<ManDay> aw man seriously im disappointed
<lscott3> Anyone know of Dreamweaver alternatives?
<owned> notepad
<WebcamWonder> Flannel: Ah alright. And any reason why -11 was considered as no longer needed by apt? It is weird to see kernels being considered "no longer necessary" and automatically removed
<Flannel> !html | lscott3
<ubottu> lscott3: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<ManDay> i thought id get ubuntu on this laptop because its ready-to-go but it appears to be not that easy
<owned> (gedit)
<WebcamWonder> lscott3: NvU
<hphubert> hi
<bnovc> wow, this channel is getting very large. I was curious if Ubuntu had ever discussed having better organization of files (than the common linux layout)... I think it would be a lot better to have /apps/<name>/<all of their files> than /usr/lib/<foo> /usr/bin/<foo> and spread out across /var, etc. and /libs/<foo> and for config files, ~/.config/<rc name> would be vastly better. I know this would be a fairly substantial change and some/many packages would need up
<ManDay> should it be a problem to play utube videos?
<bnovc> ManDay: no
<bnovc> and its youtube
<ManDay> becaue after installing the required packages i have sound but video slips
<Flannel> bnovc: That discussion would be best had in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is solely for support (not discussion), thanks.
<bnovc> what do you mean slips?
<lscott3> Flannel: !html
<usser> bnovc, no it wont be better.
<bnovc> Flannel: will do, thanks
<lscott3> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Pici> !brainstorm | bnovc also:
<ubottu> bnovc also:: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ManDay> well it just doesnt play properly. i have some frames but then i only have sound
<pepperjack> ManDay: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package. you need to be aware that for legal reasons some packages cannot be installed by default.
<hphubert> i want see this comman what type other users
<pepperjack> ManDay: the flash package you need specifically is flashplugin-nonfree
<bnovc> Pici: thanks
<soreme> ciao ragazzi
<ManDay> ah ok
<soreme> ubuntu non mi rileva le porte COM
<ManDay> ill take a look pepperjack thx
<soreme> ahem sorry
<soreme> wrong channel
<soreme> :)
<Flannel> WebcamWonder: Well, I'm a bit curious as to why -11 was removed but not -7.  But, the autoremoval of old kernels is (apparently) something that was added recently.  It's to keep them from cluttering and taking up too much room.  I presume it has some rubrick of which were run successfully vs not.
<ManDay> does synaptic pckgm automatically remove redundant packages?
<francesco_cinier> ma come faccio ad impostare direttamente ubuntu.it quando entro qui?
<ManDay> e.g. remove the old flash package if i insstall nonfree?
<Pici> francesco_cinier: #ubuntu-it, you've been told this many times.
<salvo> ciao
<Pici> !it
<WebcamWonder> Flannel: Yeah, you are right. -7 is still installed on this PC, and -11 was recommended to be removed... interesting
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<xiong> noob question -- still having trouble with this -- where do i put applications (that is, those that are not automatically installed by synaptic)? -- /lib? /bin?
<Flannel> WebcamWonder: I'm not sure how it makes that decision.  It's an apt configuration thing as far as I'm aware.
<sevodnya> xiong: are you compiling this application yourself? if not, how have you obtained it?
<register> hi u there
<ManDay> im sorry im not able to find "flashplugin-nonfree" with synaptic
<DivineOmega> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 9.04 server on the Fit-PC2. It will stop responding remotely every few minutes until a keyboard key is pressed at which point it will resume as if there was no problem.
<felix_> i have a problem running chroot: """root@felix-project:/home/felix/builder# chroot /esclavo/repository/tmp/hardy-i386 dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_4.0.1ubuntu5_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.16_i386.deb dpkg: `update-rc.d' not found on PATH. dpkg: 1 expected program(s) not found on PATH. NB: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin. root@felix-project:/home/felix/builder#
<Guest59229> xiong you can store the probram anywhere but make a link to it and name it the command you want to use to get to it then put it in the bin folder
<xiong> i downloaded the client for second life; it wound up on the desktop ('my' desktop?) which is messy and imo, stupid
<dirtbag666> hi!
<WebcamWonder> Flannel: Alrighty, Thanks a lot!
<FloridaGuy> what does this mean.....    ( No CIDSupplement specified )
<ManDay> im sorry im not able to find "flashplugin-nonfree" with synaptic
<sevodnya> ManDay: you may need to enable the multiverse repositories in System > Administration > Software Sources
<ManDay> oh thx
<mchelen> xiong, id recommend installing open world viewer repository
<DivineOmega> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 9.04 server on the Fit-PC2. It will stop responding remotely every few minutes until a keyboard key is pressed at which point it will resume as if there was no problem.
<ManDay> im new to ubuntu, u know
<IcemanV9> xiong: you'll need to modify the preference of Firefox as to where to store the downloaded file(s)
<xiong> Guest59229, sorry but 'anywhere' is not, i think, a real good answer -- it seems to me that everything is 'supposed' to be somewhere -- i don't want to do anything too creative
<nmvictor> felix_:i dont think you really came out clearly regarding your problem
<dirtbag666> In apps such as Inkscape, Okular and Gwenview, there are annoying artifacts when zooming, scrolling or skipping to the next picture. Any ideas?
<sevodnya> xiong: is the application in question a binary?
<mchelen> xiong, err meant to say open metaverse viewer http://omvviewer.byteme.org.uk/ubuntu_binary.shtml
<felix_> nmvictor, im trying to run builder scripts to do a hardy based distro. fails at this point. the command attempted to run is """i have a problem running chroot: """root@felix-project:/home/felix/builder# chroot /esclavo/repository/tmp/hardy-i386 dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_4.0.1ubuntu5_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.16_i386.deb dpkg: `update-rc.d' not found on PATH. dpkg: 1 expected program(s) not found o
<felix_> n PATH. NB: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin. root@felix-project:/home/felix/builder# ""
<FloridaGuy> what does this mean.....    ( No CIDSupplement specified )
<xiong> okay, mchelen, IcemanV9, maybe good advice but for today, i just have set myself the simple goal of moving this folder off the desktop and into where it 'should' go
<sevodnya> FloridaGuy: where do you see this?
<mchelen> xiong, it doesn't really matter where the file is
<soreme> hi all, my ubuntu does not recognize COM ports (serials), why?
<mchelen> as long as your user has access
<pedahzur> FloridaGuy: Are you installing fonts?
<FloridaGuy> sevodnya, frostwire was giving it to me...installing and uninstalling java...
<izzle> soreme, you might need to probe a kernel module ....
<xiong> sevodnya, i don't know how an application could be anything other than a binary executable -- i have a CS background but ubuntu is very new to me -- there is an entire folder of stuff downloaded from the second life website -- i have located the executable and made an alias for it in the applications menu, which works -- i just want to move the folder somewhere appropriate
<soreme> izzle should i recompile the kernel then?
<hphubert> i want see this comman what type other users
<ManDay> sevodnya: thank u
<izzle> soreme, not if you can just build a module
<soreme> ah ok
<izzle> soreme, the whole purpose of modules
<sevodnya> xiong: what's in the folder?
<FloridaGuy> pedahzur, no...just java and frostwire
<soreme> sorry i am not very sklilled in technical things
<soreme> *skilled
<soreme> izzle yes ok
<askand> Do I need a lost+found folder on my ext3 drive if only using it as /home?
<xiong> mchelen, if it doesn't matter where files are, then can i please toss out this confusing structure and set it up my way? i don't think so -- i think this large number of folders at root is a basic feature of linux, and everything has its place
<Flannel> askand: You don't need to create that folder, it's done automatically.
<ManDay> sevodnya: Dsl but the problem remains. I installed flashplugin-nonfree via synaptic but the video still lacks
<IcemanV9> xiong: you can put it in /usr/local/share if you like
<izzle> soreme, i cant help you much because I do not have any com devices... though I recently setup a gameport based joystick and I'm sure the method is similar
<mchelen> xiong, im talking only about second life executable, not the rest of the os :)
<xiong> Sevodnya, i don't know how to answer that question without going into too much detail
<ManDay> do i have to remove another package first or so?
<pedahzur> FloridaGuy: I'm pretty sure that's a message about fonts...I'm pretty sure it can be ignored.
<sevodnya> ManDay: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<ManDay> its an eee pc
<izzle> soreme, if you modprobe -l .. you might find there is one already
<ManDay> in fact, i d/l the netbook version of ubuntu
<soreme> izzle thank you anyone but i think i will try to focus on the italian channel, because it's more easy for me to follow the whole thing
<ManDay> admitted, i messed a little with the packages before
<soreme> izzle *anyway
<soreme> not anyone LOL
<ManDay> maybe i should reinstall the whole thing and stop messing  with it
<soreme> :)
<ManDay> its an intel graphics
<xiong> there is actually a usr/local/share/applications folder -- put there?
<ManDay> sevodnya:
<RamsesII> eee pc = intel 945
<ManDay> indeed
<nmvictor> does some one know how to use ffmpeg at the terminal to convert .Dat files to .ogg/.avi?
<RamsesII> that old one
<ManDay> heh what?
<ManDay> eee 1000h not THAT old
<soreme> izzle I don't get any solution from the italian channel i will return here
<soreme> thanks
<soreme> *IF I
<ajudd4u>  xiong: yes you can
<soreme> izzle *IF I
<xiong> mchelen, part of my frustration is that i can't tell how much of all this stuff is what -- according to my mindset, all files can be classed as system, application, or user document
<Flannel> xiong: You put the binary in /usr/local/bin
<sacarlson> ﻿ManDay: I have a eeepc 701 and installed easy-peasy it's a ubuntu dirivitive totaly works
<sevodnya> xiong: from the looks of the website, the second life folks wrote it such that it *has* to be in a single folder, contrary to the general style of how linux is usually set up
<amaurea> After upgrading to jaunty, the key repeat setting has startet affecting games in wine, which it did not use to do. I can remove the problem by turning off key-repeat, but that makes text editing unbearable, so have have to keep going into the settings to change this. is this a known problem? Is there any solution?
 * soreme always forget to type some words LOL
<IcemanV9> xiong: yes, usually 3rd pty app resides there
<ManDay> i dlike to stiick with ubuntu vaniall for now sacarlson
<xiong> okay i will throw the folder there
<ManDay> sevodnya: any clue what could make the video hang?
<Flannel> xiong: /usr/local/share/applications/ is where menu entries reside I believe.
<Xpistos_> Hey
<sevodnya> ManDay: it doesn't just lag, it actually gives up and goes black?
<ManDay> is there a way to check whether firefox really applies the new flashnonfree or whether it still uses the old flash package?
<xiong> that did not work because i don't have permissions
<ajudd4u> xiong: then you can make a link to the program and put it in the bin folder that way you can execute it in the terminal
<nmvictor> Xpistos_: hey
<WebcamWonder> ManDay: about:plugins
<kidko> For some reason, my exteranl USB drive isn't recognized when I boot with it plugged in... I have to plug it in *after* logging in for it to be used :( Anybody else have this problem/suggestions?
<ManDay> it heavily lags, sevodnya
<krispl> wersja 9.04 -przerwy w odtwarzaniu muzy to normalka?
<xiong> why in the world would i *want* to do anything in the terminal??
<ManDay> ill check that WebcamWonder
<IcemanV9> ManDay: in url address, type about:plugins
<tomkis_> Hi
<Flannel> ajudd4u, xiong: Erm, no?  That's the wrong way to go about doing that.
<guntbert> !pl | krispl
<ubottu> krispl: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nmvictor> tomkis_:hi
<ManDay> File name: libswfdecmozilla.so
<ajudd4u> xiong: well you need to put it there anyways to make a link on the desktop or the menu because it needs a command
<ManDay> Is that whats its meant to be? No?
<xiong> ajudd4u, please, you're confusing me
<ajudd4u> sorry
<Flannel> xiong: What are you installing?
<tomkis_> A jezeli rozszerzysz monitor (extended screen) to nie mozna odtwarzac zadnego video? Czy ktos to przerabial
<ManDay>     File name: libswfdecmozilla.so   Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999 <--- thats not the nonfree flash is it?
<xiong> i have already got it in the applications menu
<tomkis_> Ubuntu 9.04
<Flannel> tomkis_: Please speak english in this channel, thanks.
<xiong> i only want to move the folder off the desktop -- it is sitting there
<ajudd4u> xiong: will it boot from the application menu
<mchelen> xiong, basically all the stuff in /home/username are the user files, since sl is 3rd party app it might go there as well
<kidko> For some reason, my exteranl USB drive isn't recognized when I boot with it plugged in... I have to plug it in *after* logging in for it to be used. Any suggestions?
<Flannel> xiong: Put it in ~/bin/
<tomkis_> Ok, I just noticed one guy has spoken polish and has problem similar
<xiong> mchelen, i don't want it in my own home (username) folder; that's for my documents
<WebcamWonder> ManDay: That is non-free. Are you running Hardy?
<FloridaGuy> http://pastebin.com/m7c53e960
<ManDay> not that i new. whats hardy?
<xiong> i'm finding this convo frustrating; i'd prefer to have one answer rather than several which disagree
<mchelen> xiong, it used for all user files, including programs which are not installed to the system
<nmvictor> kidko: is it listed in /etc/mtab?
<Flannel> xiong: What are you installing?
<kidko> nmvictor: No.
<WebcamWonder> ManDay: What version of Ubuntu are you running? 8.04?
<ManDay> 9.04 WebcamWonder
<mchelen> xiong, and user config files, you can preface a directoy with a . to keep it hidden
<ajudd4u> xiong:  well if you move it off the desktop it might not boot from the applications menu because the command is still pointing to the desktop
<nmvictor> kidko: you gotta list it their,
<tomkis_> When I extended monitor ( virtual display ) I can't play movies, players close down themselves
<ManDay> HA!
<ManDay> got it working
<ManDay> i just went into synaptic and removed the old flash pck
<mchelen> xiong, look where the shortcut is pointing then try moving the directory whever you like, then chance the link
<mchelen> *change
<felix_> i dont understand what im suppossed to do with this: ""chroot /esclavo/repository/tmp/hardy-i386 dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_4.0.1ubuntu5_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.16_i386.deb
<felix_> dpkg: `update-rc.d' not found on PATH.
<felix_> dpkg: 1 expected program(s) not found on PATH. NB: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin.
<xiong> ajudd4u, i'm fairly confident that i can fix the application menu issue -- although i think if the link doesn't follow moving of the original, that sucks
<ajudd4u> yes
<kidko> nmvictor: isn't mtab auto-edited by the system as devices are plugged in and whatnot? (It *is* in /etc/fstab)
<felix_> damn
<FloodBot1> felix_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swoody> can anyone help me out? I have 2 Ubuntu virtual machines installed, one of them won't detect eth0, though??
<sevodnya> xiong, mchelen: if you look at http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Linux_Viewer , you'll see that they give directions on how you might go about moving it, though I don't know if I agree with their reasoning
<johnP> I have 3 questions i will start with the first one.    Desktop icons in Ubuntu are bigger at the same resolution (1024 x 768) than in XP and both systems recognize the same video card and monitor. Why is this? And is there a way to make my icons smaller without changing the resolution?
<felix_> i hitted return by error, i'm sure that those folders are in PATH
<felix_> i dunno what's wrong
<ajudd4u> xiong, you can change the link manually
<felix_> or how to debug in depth
<Flannel> xiong: It'd be easier if you'd answer the questions so we can better help you.
<xiong> okay, look, this is going nowhere -- i thought the whole point of linux is that a fellow could set it up to serve his needs and perhaps even cater to his desired way of working
<sevodnya> johnP: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<johnP> the latest.. 9.04
<xiong> flannel, there is too much coming at me -- i don't think that fast, i'm not a multithreader
<ajudd4u> xiong: im really sorry, but im really trying to help
<Flannel> xiong: It is, and you can.  But you can't expect us to give you an answer if we don't know anything about what you're doing.
<xiong> i didn't know if you asked a question
<nmvictor> kidko:it gets listed in /etc/fstab once mounted,yes the devices are supposed to be listed in /etc.mtab automatically after plugged in but since in this case it wasnt,i doesnt hurt to list it their yourself
<staminna> hey guys where can I find the package for apache2ctl?
<Flannel> xiong: What are you trying to install?  You currently have it in a directory on your desktop, what is inside that directory?
<Flannel> staminna: dpkg -S `which apache2ctl`
<xiong> here is what i want, in plain speech: i believe that all files are system, application, or documents -- i really wish there were only three folders at the file system root -- can i do this? if not, how can i decently tuck all this horrible stuff out of the way?
<Raccoon1400> how can I create a caption without a border in openoffice?
<ManDay> so, installed totem - does it not appear among the applicatioms?
<kidko> nmvictor: Ok, thanks
<Severity1> it's like asking your girlfriend if she is a hoar
<Raccoon1400> I disabled border in caption>options and it did nothing
<nmvictor> staminna: apache2ctl,im not sure if it exists,have you tried synaptic?
<xiong> Flannel, i have successfully installed and run second life from the applications menu
<pepperjack> Raccoon1400: you just asked this in #archlinux ;p.  id join the openoffice channel for help
<deniz> is it possible to remote desktop without a GUI?
<Severity1> bravo
<xiong> Flannel, there are many many files inside that folder; i have no idea how to summarize them here
<Raccoon1400> pepperjack: tried there, no answer, there are 53 people there
<Flannel> xiong: You can't.  Nor do you need to.  Don't worry about redesigning the system.   Ah, ok.  Second life.
<WebcamWonder> deniz: You can ssh, but remote desktop would be useless without gui
<sevodnya> xiong: quoting from the webpage i linked to earlier, this might be able to at least get it out of the way: "On systems where multiple people use Second Life, you may wish to unpack Second Life, then have your root user move it to /opt and link /opt/path-to-Secondlife/secondlife to /usr/games. Any user who has access to play games should be able to run Second Life directly from the command line with secondlife. "
<Flannel> xiong: You just extracted them to that folder, and they all work, right?  Didn't have to do anything else?
<crispy--> hmm I just kind of broke gnome (x crashes.. wildly... restarts X, and makes vitrual consoles inaccessible) with wine while playing theme hospital and alt+F4'ing the game a couple of times. KDE works though. Any ideas?
<xiong> from my POV, inside the second life folder is the second life executable and a bunch of support files -- i consider the folder a unit
<Flannel> xiong: Yeah, moving that folder to /opt/ is the correct method.
<crispy--> Rebooting wont help
<xiong> Flannel, i got good working first time -- this is not a technology issue, it's a way of doing things issue
<Flannel> xiong: Right.  And we're saying, the correct place for that folder is /opt/foldername (so, /opt/secondlife or whatever)
<skellington> hi, i have a stubborn program. i've been trying to uninstall movie player for the past 30 minutes. i seem to have deleted it but the icon stays on my desktop. im using ubuntu netbook remix so its weird.
<ManDay> oh, important question: is it possible to tweak volumne ABOVE 100% ?
<deany> Guest17447, only by way of ssh with X forwarding
<xiong> Flannel, that is an explicit answer, which is what i want -- the reason i'm frustrated is that i've been getting so much of other comments
<deany> Guest17447, ive installed jaunty that way :)
<xiong> the answer is: /opt
<xiong> great
<nmvictor> skellington: how did you uninstall it?
<skellington> i used the ad/remove applications application
<xiong> it says i don't have permissions to do the move!
<xiong> it did not ask for my password; it just refused
<Severity1> by golly
<Flannel> xiong: that's because we had no idea what you were doing.  Depending on the type of thing you were trying to do, there's a few places you could put it.  ~/bin /usr/local/bin, etc.  *not* /usr/share/applications/ that was an error on the part of that person.
<ajudd4u> xiong, the confusing thing is that there are many ways to fix this problem. It is best to only listen to one person at a time and that would be flannel
<nmvictor> skellington:what does clicking on that desktop icon result to?
<WebcamWonder> ManDay: Depends on the app. Some apps, like mplayer, provide software-based mixing which can go greater than 100% (although I have never been able to get it to work)
<Flannel> xiong: You'll need to use sudo if you were doing it in the terminal, sudo mv ~/Desktop/folder /opt/folder
<Severity1> xiong: when you installed it did you sudo it or asked you for a password???
<skellington> nothing, it doesnt even say "starting movie player"
<Guest17447> deany, directvnc?
<skellington> but its not really on my desktop, and i dont see an option to delete it
<xiong> Flannel, i'm not in terminal; i'm in gnome file browser; what good is a GUI if you can't use it???
<nexus10_> Hi. I'd like to install postgresql-7.* on a Hardy machine -- I have universe and multiverse enabled but they only offer pg 8.x. Is there a maintained repo with pg 7.x? How do I find out?
<deany> Guest17447, not used it, heard of it..
<Severity1> omg
<xiong> Severity1, i don't want to ignore you but i think i have all i can do to follow flannel
<Flannel> xiong: No one said you couldn't use it.  hit alt-f2, then type "gksu nautilus" then use the window that pops up to do the move.  Be *extremely* careful with that window, and close it as soon as you're done.
<Severity1> and the spirit of opensource flutters away
<Guest17447> deany, so is there an easy way to use my GUI comp to control a comp that has no GUI? like could u guide me?
<johnP> Xinong i didnt see your question as i just got here but when i first downloaded second life it was a working folder also.. but if you want it integrated into your system like windoes does with program files you can get an installable copy from getdeb.com i also wanted to intergrate Cool viewer into my SL viewer and ran into the permissiond problem.. you have to tell nautilus to give you superuser permissions.. then you can copy and paste
<johnP>  or drag and drop all you want. see this :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256998
<skellington> its the netbook launcher. i call it the desktop
<skellington> sorry
<Shleng> Hey
<Shleng> How is everyone. Just testing 9.04 on Eee PC 900A.
<Shleng> It seems to be smooth, except for the common audio crackling issue.
<xiong> flannel, that sounds nutty to me -- i have the file browser open right in front of me; i'm able to drag the target off the desktop into the folder window (/opt); i can't understand why this would be forbidden me
<deany> Guest17447, no GUI on the remote?  well its ssh then..
<nmvictor> skellington: well,then you succesfully uninstalled movie player.i don't think desktop icons are a big issue as they are in windows,i understand that uninstalling programs inwindows also removes the desktop icons,in linux,no always.
<X-TaZz> Someone here know if there is any powerfull professionnal NFS server ( it needs to be very strong )
<X-TaZz> ?
<Flannel> xiong: Because you, as a regular user, don't have permission to modify everything on your computer.  It's a security thing.
<nmvictor> skellington:*not always
<Severity1> because this is security
<xiong> i'm about fed up with this root user nonsense -- it's my laptop, i should be able to do what i like
<deany> xiong, use windows then
<Flannel> xiong: No, that's why windows has so many problems.  The fact that your user can't modify everything is a good thing.
<Severity1> aint it good? it even protects itself from you making any unecessary mistakes? ^^
<xiong> deany, i have never used windoz and never will
<ajudd4u> its not just that
<skellington> yeah, but theres no option for me to remove the icon. im getting the worst of both worlds. clutter and not being able to use movie player(not that i want to)
<johnP> XIONG see my above post about Second life and go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256998
<chuck_> nmvictor, sorry it took so long i had to find the link I tried this to convert a couple files then gave up and used avidemux maybe you can figure it out http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg-doc.html
<nmvictor> xiong:the root stuff is the reason your computer has stayed malware and virus free since you installed it,
<ajudd4u> it also helps prevent any malware from harming your computer
<deany> xiong, theres no need for a root user, you just sudo your way around everything you NEED to do.. simple
<Severity1> nautilus allows you to make any changes that normally needs root priviledge
<WebcamWonder> Is there a way to run updatedb manually?
<ajudd4u> that is why linux it the most secure os
<xiong> okay fine -- but whenever i want to do a sysadmin task i'm frustrated or driven to the terminal
<Flannel> WebcamWonder: sudo updatedb?
<Shleng> Funny how Vista has copies the root administrative prompts with UAC.
<Shleng> copied
<Flannel> xiong: No, you're not.  I explained to you how to open a GUI with elevated permissions.
<WebcamWonder> Flannel: Ahh, didn't know it required sudo privileges. Thanks
<xiong> blarg!
<Severity1> then ride the leopard like harold and kumar... oh wait i think that was a cheetah
<Flannel> xiong: Just be aware, GUIs make it extremely easy to accidentally move/delete/modify/whatever things (accidentally drag the mouse, etc).  So like I said, be *very* careful, and close it as soon as you're finished.
<Severity1> yep gksudo nautilus allows you to open a gui file browser with root prividges
<johnP> im new to Ubuntu also.. this is my second day.. im sure i will get frustrated always having to do the superuser thing too.. but thats what i got cus i choose linux.
<nmvictor> chuck_: avidemux,i have it installed but never used it,it does covert files too,thanks let me try it
<ajudd4u> but you only need to use sudo when your changing essential parts of the system
<Flannel> johnP, xiong: When you've got a fresh install, it seems like you end up using sudo all the time.  But as time goes by, you'll use it less and less.
<Shleng> johnP: That is a good feature.
<Severity1> you see... with your normal login you can only edit files and manipulate files freely in the home directory and if you tried manipulating any other stuff it requires you a password or it will give you file permission denial stuff then you do sudo or gksudo nautilus
<sysdoc> Has anyone in here tried installing the UbuntuStudio packages over an existing Ubuntu install?
<johnP> i know, and i understand why linux does it.. its just its so forien to people whao are not used to it.
<eseven73> sudo, gksudo might be a inconvenience for a minute or two, but what's that compared to hours/days even weeks of frustration of having to reinstall, or worse loose data all together
<ajudd4u> anyone know where i can find some good conky config files that are pre-done
<eseven73> lose*
<rtk126> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu server 8.04 and I want to backup a directory to a CDR, is that possible from the command line
<rtk126> ?
<xiong> flannel and others: maybe it's The Wrong Way To Do It but let me take a little side trip here and explain: i've been a mac os user for over 20 years -- ever since 1984 -- i don't mean the new mac os x (which is a fake mac gui on top of bsd); i mean the real original mac os, now sometimes called 'classic'
<Severity1> that way you wont mess up your installation and do the same mistakes wondouse users do to their installation. mess it up and then they complain
<nmvictor> chuck_: thanks again,that tutorial could just be what ive been looking for,thanks so much
<venom> bonjour
<Shleng> Question: How stable is Ext4?
<mirak> do you know how to start again device detection ?
<Flannel> sysdoc: Not personally (well, recently), but it is doable, yes.  The wiki page explains the packages you need.
<Raccoon1400> anyone know how to make a caption in openoffice without a border? I disabled that option in caption>options, but it has no effect
<xiong> we do everything in mac os with a gui and we do all sysadmin tasks that way and if you screw it up, you are screwed, so you learn never to screw up sysadmin tasks
<chuck_> nmvictor, your welcome
<xiong> the notion of all this root vs user login stuff just seems silly to me
<Severity1> Shleng: everything else on my box is ext3 except for my home directory, it is on ext4 so far it is sailing smooth and havent done any real benchmarks
<ajudd4u> it makes the system more secure
<usser> xiong, if you do every sysadmin task on a mac with a gui, you're doing system administration wrong
<nmvictor> xiong:you got do with that man,we at linux are in love with it.
<Severity1> that's why mac guys are visually stimulated... they easily get excited over not so visually stimulating stuff
<xiong> usser, there is *no* other way to do anything on a mac; there is no terminal or command line -- that's it
<eseven73> xiong, not everyone has commonsense to be so cautious, especially if they're coming from Windows
<rtk126> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu server 8.04 and I want to backup a directory to a CDR, is that possible from the command line?
<usser> xiong, on a mac osx?? really?
<Severity1> and from mac...
<Severity1> uh-hu
<rtk126> xiong: That is completly incorrect
<Flannel> Alright, we're heading off topic.
<nmvictor> Severity1: isnt mac the next thing to windows in terms of .....you know what
<xiong> usser, read over what i wrote again -- mac os, not os x
<sysdoc> Flannel, I got the idea from the wiki page.. The kernel (rt) that it installs of course breaks x and I can deal with that. But my vmware-server will not allow me to reconfigure the setup for the new kernel. It hangs at shutting down the web service...
<Severity1> yep those are for the criPPled
<skellington> can i download all of the gstreamer codecs at once somehow?
<Severity1> i mean creepled
<lscott3> I wish Aptana didnt blow baby chunks on Linux
<xiong> i'm not trying to 'sell' mac os here; i'm just explaining why everything you guys say is confusing and weird to my ears
<johnP> personaly i think we should have a freeze on all graphical os's and be forced to all use DOS 6.22 :P 9at least ppl wouold learn no to depen on a gui)
<sysdoc> Flannel, check that, I can't get the NV 173 driver to play well with that new kernel either
<Guest17447> rtk126, maybe you should use backintime (i dont think that's in 8.04's repositories)
<Severity1> because this is the true music of OS
<Dr_Willis> xiong:  because OS-X is confusing and weird.. and now our Normal talk is confusing :)
<Flannel> sysdoc: You don't need to use the -rt kernel just to use studio.
<Severity1> have you fixed a car by pressing buttons and pulling drop down menus? NO!
<Severity1> you do it with passion
<natschil> skellington: try apt-get install gstreamer*
<Severity1> you go under the hood
<xiong> Dr_Willis, please note: NOT os x; i have been using mac os -- so-called 'classic' -- all these years
 * eseven73 gets out the popcorn in preparation for this OS war
<Dr_Willis> Severity1:  and duct tape!
<Severity1> use the tools of your trade
<rtk126> Guest17447: I want to just burn the CD, is that what back in time does?
<Dr_Willis> xiong:  thts really really scary
<shipitkthx> i have a VPS server thats running gutsy, i can only connect via SSH and i want to upgrade it to jaunty, anyone know how?
<Severity1> well it would be nice if your screwdrivers have buttons
<sysdoc> Flannel, That is what I was hoping for...
<johnP> O.k. question #2 - Is there a quicktime 7 for linux with all its codecs without running the  app under wine or a similar tool?
<xiong> Dr_Willis, yah, i'm the last real mac os user left on the planet and i just quit for ubuntu -- this is a really scary switch
<eseven73> shipitkthx, Gutsy? Ouch, why is a server/VPS not running a LTS at least?
<natschil> shipitkthx: I'd look at what the ubuntu site says about upgrading
<Dr_Willis> johnP:   i use mplayer and the codecs to play most every thing ive ever found
<natschil> !upgrade |shipitkthx
<ubottu> shipitkthx: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Severity1> ever since i met LINUX in a cafe i never felt more in control of my computing
<shipitkthx> eseven73: the guy im renting from isn't very bright is my only explanation
<xiong> point being, there is NO terminal or command line in mac os; there is no protection against doing something evil or stupid; you do all your sysadmin from the same 'seat' as you do anything else; it is a single-user environment always in supervisor mode
<natschil> shipitkthx: be sure to use the command line version......if you're upgrading all the way from gutsy, you *should* be ok, if you do it step by step
<xiong> so you learn not to make sysadmin mistakes -- or i did, at least
<Severity1> that's why if you want to migrate here you should start to learn to use em
<Severity1> its not really scary
<Severity1> they just removed the visually stimulating images
<eseven73> xiong, you're starting to troll, stop
<xiong> and so i'm having a real hard time understanding all this linux stuff
<skellington> natschil: i dont think it installed anything
<shipitkthx> natschil: my problem is do-release-upgrade doesnt work and i cant install it cuz i cant access the repositories
<Flannel> xiong: Right.  This is different.  It's safer, etc.  If some program youre using has a vulnerability that allows arbitrary code execution, you're safe from that (at least, your system is), etc.
<Severity1> xiong then we are here to help. if you want us to
<lscott3> Man the web development tools on Linux are... ahem...
<Flannel> Severity1: Mind staying on topic?  thanks
<shipitkthx> natschil: and yah i have to do command line because im upgrading over ssh
<xiong> eseven73, no, please don't be that way -- i'm not promoting mac, i'm explaining my mindset and why it's difficult for me to understand you guys
<johnP> Dr Willis i ask because on second Life i have a tv that plays streamin media, in windiws, only way i can get it to work is if i install quicktime.. on ubuntu, the streaming media is so choppy, its like wacthing a slide show instead of fluent video at 30 frames per second.. i was hoping QT would fix the broblem in ubuntu also.
<eseven73> xiong, ok well it's starting to sound like you're trash mouthing Linux
<natschil> shipitkthx: yeah, I think ubuntu has a policy of removing repositories for outdates releases....but I think they're still hosted third party somewhere - command line isn't the problem here, the gui would fail too
<xiong> eseven73, is that forbidden? are only linux fans permitted?
<Severity1> Flannel, sure but will we be on topic if the one who needs help has uhmmmm you know
<ajudd4u> xiong, there is a learning curve but after a while you will find it to be the best os around
<eseven73> xiong, it's offtopic for this channel
<Dr_Willis> johnP:  no idea on secondlife on linux.   I doubt if installing quicktime in wine will affect a game like that.
<linuxviewer> I cannot seem to install the required things for drbl.  I dont even think dhcp3-server is installed but when I do a sudo apt-get dhcp3-server it says "invalid operation dhcp3-server"  Any suggestions?
<xiong> eseven73, sorry, i'm not going to go down that road -- i'm here because i've made a decision to migrate to ubuntu, i'm sold
<Flannel> Severity1: The topic for this channel is Ubuntu support.  Not comments regarding random other things.
<nmvictor> xiong:dont worry man,every linux zealot had to start from somewhere,the good thing is once you are hooked,you wont look back
<Flannel> natschil, shipitkthx: it's not third party: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<johnP> Yes i know.. thats why i asked if there was a regulat quicktime for linux.
<shipitkthx> flannel, thank you
<Dr_Willis> johnP:  nope. Apple dont do that sort of stuff.
<natschil> Flannel: sorry, thought I read that ubuntu didn't maintain old repos
<xiong> there is no going back, i don't imagine i'm going back, i'm not here to sell macs, i'm here to bend this new ubuntu laptop into some sort of shape with which i can live
<johnP> well shame on Apple.
<ajudd4u> johnp, i would just download mplayer or vlc
<Severity1> hmmmmmm, how can you give support for a problem if he has the benefactor has issues with the terminal
<natschil> skellington: yeah, I think there are some gstreamer plugins that conflict
<Severity1> at least we lead him to the right way
<johnP> i will try more codecs.. perhaps that will help.
<Flannel> natschil: "maintain"-- we keep them around (for archival purposes, the ISOs too, in case you wanted to go see what Warty was like, etc).  But they aren't changed, no updates, etc.
<natschil> skellington: I just tried it myself
<mirak> does ayone uses a DVB fullfeatured card ?
<skellington_> oh
<johnP> Question #3 - please answer if you have actually done this, not from what you have read. .. I want to back up my ubuntu as an image file so I can restore at a later time, just like I do in Norton Ghost for windows. But i need to have the ability to restore the image onto a larger hard drive. What good tool should I use for this purpose?
<natschil> Flannel: btw, how long is hardy still maintained? I though it was strange that ubuntu would completely get rid of all those repos too, but it seems it isn't the case
<skellington_> i think i screwed something up.
<xiong> okay, so while you all may think it foolish, reckless, or unnecessary, can i simply login as root, do my file moving in the file browser, then logout as root?
<ajudd4u> skellington, whats that
<skellington_> well thanks.
<mirak> johnP: gparted is doing well
<Flannel> natschil: Hardy is LTS.  So it's supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 on the server (as opposed to the non-LTS which is 18 months)
<xiong> i don't see any way from the login/logout menu to switch to any other user, let alone root
<ajudd4u> xiong, well yes you can
<Dr_Willis> xiong:  thats how i normally do it. or use 'sudo mc'
<Dracofodder> does rhythmbox or banshee have cd ripping built into it?  I used to use cdjuicer on my old suse system, but after coming ubuntu, I am willing to try alternatives.
<Flannel> xiong: Erm... You can.  But, you don't need to.  Just do this: alt-f2 `gksu nautilus`, then cloes the window when you're done.
<Dr_Willis> xiong:  the thing to rember is always close out the root terminals/apps as soon as you are done.. just in case
<xiong> Dr_Willis, sorry, but i really do intend to avoid terminal
<natschil> Flannel: where is the line between the "desktop" packages that ubuntu maintains, and the "server" packages that it doesn't?
<Severity1> sudo command allows you to do root priviledged stuff
<johnP> yes bu i have read that gparted does no resize partitions.. i would need that cus i wan o reinstall the ubuntu on another drive that is larger and i want to use the whole drive.
<Flannel> xiong: That window will be a "root window" and then you'll close it when you're done.
<Flannel> xiong: there's no terminal.  Less typing than the root stuff, etc.
<mirak> johnP: gparted is doing well, however I think it will not resize the full extended partition, you will have to recreate an extended partition I guess, then copy each partition with copy paste. and but grub back
<cdavis> How do you add runtime variables to ntop in ubuntu?
<xiong> Flannel, i *really* dislike typing commands on a command line -- i absolutely worship at the feet of the nameless guy back at parc who invented the mouse
<Dr_Willis> xiong:  i would Not suggest running nautilus as root.. that can cause..  issues.. learn the terminal and try mc.. its better file manager then the gui ones (well it IS a gui one) just a 2 pane text based gui
<dolo> is it possible to have an animated gif on your desktop
<ajudd4u> xiong, you would have to go to system/login window/security and check allow local system administrator login
<Severity1> terminal is always better
<johnP> mirak thats not practicle for me to do.. so it looks like gparted is not for me.
<voracious> Hello, i am trying to install reconstructor but the message is here in pastebin
<magic_s0urce> Hello :)
<pepperjack> dolo: its possible to have an animated desktop on your desktop
<Flannel> xiong: Alright.  Well, there's no way for you to log in with root without doing terminal commands, so... no.
<Severity1> i only not use it if im feeling lazy
<voracious> http://pastebin.com/f4b19913f
<ajudd4u> xiong, yes you can
<Dr_Willis> xiong:  of course once you get the few rooty things done you need to do.. i rarely ever need to be root any more after the first day of setup
<natschil> Flannel: sorry, i mixed up "desktop" and "server" , I meant which packages ("desktop") does ubunu stop maintaing after three years?
<Flannel> xiong: There *is* a package you can install which will give you admin nautilus privledges.
<shipitkthx> flannel: thank you, updates working again
<joemac1> Can anyone tell me why my volume reverts to 0 every time I shut down my computer?
<magic_s0urce> do you think it is recomended use in this new ubuntu version ext4 or bether keep whith ext3 to have bether stability?
<mirak> johnP: there is not better
<dolo> pepperjack: I just wanted a lil animated gif in the corner
<Flannel> xiong: but again, as someone else said, you're being extremely stubborn, and are starting to look like a troll.
<sattam> hi , could i upgrade gnome in hardy  ?
<nmvictor> xiong:root is not really a fully configured account as you think,its more of a virtual,lets just say its like a top level position with unlimited privileges in a linux system which a system admin can acquire and use for system administration.
<Brack10> I've been asked to "figure out what driver you're using" in reference to my wireless card.....how might one go about doing that?
<johnP> mirak; im also looking at clonezilla.. have you tried it?
<pepperjack> Brack10: lsmod lists loaded modules/drivers
<Flannel> xiong: typing (or hell, copy/pasting) 13 characters isn't exactly stressful, considering how much typing you're willing to do in IRC
<xiong> i hope i haven't stumbled into a well of groupthink -- stubborn is not a bad way to be; i retain clarity of purpose -- i'm not here to sell you on my way of doing or thinking, just looking for advice
<vbgunz> xiong: do you have severe carpal tunnel or something worse, arthritis of the fingers?
<pepperjack> Brack10: it will be a fairly long list though in ubuntu..
<Dr_Willis> i recall years ago setting up the root users 'theme/colors' differently so any gui apps ran by root would be BRIGHT red.. i wonder if thats easially doable now
<_Rha7_> joemac1, alsamixer, set the volumes as desired, and alsactl store
<mirak> johnP: no, I don't know this one. anyway I think it's acceptable to let you recreate the logical extended volume,
<natschil> nmvictor: I wouldn't quite say that, root _is_ an account as well
<eseven73> thank god
<Severity1> actually even if you sell that no one in here would buy
<mirak> johnP: I don't feel increasing proportionnaly is right
<Severity1> and he left the building
<mirak> johnP: not bad either, but you can tune a bit
<vbgunz> I dont think kicking xiong was a wise thing to do
<_Rha7_> Can anyone tell me why my volume reverts to 0 every time I shut down my computer? <== Although if you're literal, it is down to 0, cuz, well, when you shut down your computer, it is 'off'
<natschil> Dr_Willis: starting  gnome-appearance-settings (I think it's called that) as root should work, and then you can create your red theme...with me, I notice root apps because they don't use the standard gtk theme, which makes them stand out
<Dr_Willis> natschil:   i think i tried that once.. and you can change the COLORS but i dont think you can the theme..  but some themes wont let you change colors..
<Dr_Willis> natschil:  or could change window decor.. lets try it and see. :)
<voracious> hello
<joemac1> _Rha7_: thanks , I will see what happen when I reboot. Got some funny messages from the terminal but will see how we go.
<voracious> http://pastebin.com/f4b19913f
<johnP> I just wanted something as easy as norton ghose where i would not have to use tons of different tools to get the job done.. as it is now, i have to run any clone program from a disk cus the linux kernal cant be cloned while its in uses.. i dont have to worry about this extra step in windows with norton ghost, and since i am alreading addin this extra step in linux, i want to keep the use of lots of other tools out of the job.
<natschil> Dr_Willis: I'm sure you can, as you can change everything between two different accounts
<nmvictor> natschil: its an account but not fully configure as the other accounts really,have you ever  cd    /root   ,the only directory resent is Desktop.can you access root through gdm?hope you got what i meant
<voracious> while installing from repository, i get this message
<voracious> could you help me
<Dr_Willis> natschil: i was thinkign the borders were still shown by the wm.. but let me try :)
<natschil> nmvictor: I get your point, but you *can* access root in gdm, it's turned off in default
<johnP> i think its time to shoot another typist./
<lysdexia> Hi all. had a fresh install forced upon me (don't ask). My machine has two system fans on the cpus which are meant to cool the entire box. The power supply gets very hot and has failed on me a couple of times before. I had spent a good bit of time configuring the fans to run at a higher speed back when I first installed Hoary.
<lysdexia> It was working fine through the last two upgrades.
<nmvictor> natschill:ok
<natschil> !root |nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sevodnya> johnP: to change desktop icon size: open any folder, go to Edit > Preferences > Icon View Defaults > Default zoom level
<pepperjack> lysdexia: this is an arch document but the use of pwconfig should be compatable with ubuntu and it should be in the repos http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_speed_control
<lysdexia> Ah pwconfig.
<johnP> Oh cool.. thanks for comming through for my Sevodnya.. this is just my 2nd day with linux.
<lysdexia> Half of the battle is remembering the abrvtd-nm.
<_Rha7_> lysdexia, Ah confpwig
<natschil> Dr_Willis: I think borders are shown by the wm, but if you really wanted to, I'm sure you could somehow setup something like compiz to change all borders of windows run by root to be red :)
<lysdexia> Thanks pepperjack.
<pepperjack> yep
<natschil> nmvictor: in most other linux distros (as far as I know), you can use the root acount normally, but ubuntu does make it a sort of pseudo-account, as it disables its password
<krammer_> how can i extract a rar file
<Jack_Smirnoff> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_Willis> natschil:  ok ran gksu gnome-appearance-properties     - selected high contrast theme. :)
<nmvictor> natshill:i got you bro,long time ago.hope you got me too
<Severity1> it's like you nedd to reauthenticate yourself even if you have logged in as root
<Dr_Willis> natschil:  dident seem to take effect. :(
<Severity1> so that even if you left your machine on for 2 minutes and some saboteur sneaks up and messes your system he will fail unless he knows your sudo password
<elli222> any place i can share scripts that i think might be useful?
<johnP> i dont need a root password to damage a linux using  the  hammer to the hard drive method. ( im being silly, i;; shut up :-0
<natschil> Dr_Willis: not sure whether it makes a difference, but you could try sudo gnome-appearance-properties
<elli222> (for linux, in bash)
<ralmar> Hey guys, up until a few days ago I used integrate ATI graphics on my pc, but I recently bought an ATI Radeon HD card. I put it in my pc and it worked fine on my main ubuntu user. However on my other limited account the graphics are off. If open firefox or any other program and try to scroll it gets choppy, its not smooth. Any ideas on how to fix it? Thanks
<Severity1> well if you wont want to damage it obviously
<nmvictor> elli222:to start you off, just pm me the links to them
<_Rha7_> elli222, start a blog? use github gists
<elli222> don't want a blog, just somthing like gnome-look for scripts...
<Dr_Willis> natschil:  yea running them with gksu lets me change them.. but some gnome apps dont like to get ran that way and none are using the new root theme
<Dr_Willis> natschil:  i thinkit has somthing to do with some gnome-settings service/deamon that the normaluser is running also. and root user is not running
<canhnhat> jkmjhk
<sevodnya> Dr_Willis, natschil: it's gnome-settings-daemon, and that's intentional, it's to allow high-contrast themes, etc, to carry over to administrative actions for visually-impaired users, etc
<natschil> Dr_Willis: that's strange...for me, as I use kde (shouldn't have mentioned that in #ubuntu :) ) I use the qt gtk engine for gtk apps, but when I run them as root, somehow it isn't used.
<Dr_Willis> sevodnya:  yea that makes sence :) but i sware i saw some disrto that let you have different colors.. but that was years ago.
<Steve|laptop> I tried upgrading form 8.10 to 9.04 and a number of packages failed to install and now I can't log in graphically. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7286002 is my post about it. Can anyone suggest a way to recover?
<Dr_Willis> i just cringe every time someone says do 'gksu nautilus'
<pepperjack> i just suggest people alias nautilus="gksudo nautilus"
<Flannel> pepperjack: Please don't do that.
<pepperjack> jokin
<pepperjack> Steve|laptop: have you tried a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again?
<elli222> i think they should alias nautilus --no-desktop to nautilus
<Steve|laptop> pepperjack: Yes. I don't have a network connection any more though.
<pepperjack> Steve|laptop: you can always do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure * or somesuch
<Steve|laptop> pepperjack: That fails.
<pepperjack> Steve|laptop: ah
<elli222> or have the default action --no-desktop and make --desktop manage the... desktop
<pepperjack> Steve|laptop: can you burn a v9 cd or dvd?  you could then add it to sources.list might take care of most of the issue
<hittt> Is there any way to shutdown an ubuntu machine using PHP?
<Steve|laptop> pepperjack: Yeah, I've got a CD. Add what to the sources.list?
<pepperjack> Steve|laptop: it the no internet a function of your ubuntu being broken or do you just not have net access?
<mobi-sheep> I'm trying to use Ubuntu Minimal ISO (mini.iso) on a netbook (no CD).  What would be the best way to send iso to the usb?  I recently tried "sudo dd if=mini.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M"
<_fynn> mobi-sheep: try unetbootin
<pepperjack> mobi-sheep: yeah second for unetbootin
<aemyr> +1 for unetbootin
<mobi-sheep> _fynn, pepperjack, aemyr:  Okay.
<sevodnya> !unetbotin | mobi-sheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbotin
<hittt> yes unetbootin, for both windows and linux
<sevodnya> !unetbootin | mobi-sheep
<ubottu> mobi-sheep: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<yaris123456789> is it possible to run TextMate on linux ? or is there a clone of TextMate for linux ?
<bonhoffer> is there a way to mount nrg files in ubuntu?
<Steve|laptop> pepperjack: I'm pretty sure it's just ubuntu being broken.
<pepperjack> Steve|laptop: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  you should have a cd rom line commented out there you COULD change the info to 9.04 and retry
<mobi-sheep> yaris123456789: What is TextMate?
<yaris123456789> mobi-sheep: its a IDE on mac
<pepperjack> Steve|laptop: then sudo apt-get update and try the dist-upgrade again
<sevodnya> yaris123456789: what are you using it to write?
<mobi-sheep> yaris123456789: What languages?
<rmrfslash> How the power saving capabilities in Ubuntu? Can I choose to turn off desktop effects when power reaches a certain level?
<aemyr> yaris123456789: Ide like Eclipse?
<pepperjack> Steve|laptop: another option would be to boot into livecd and then mount your root partition to like /mnt then chroot and try the dist-upgrade again
<krammer_> how can i extract a rar file not a tar
<mrwes> hey j00 lamerz!
<elli222> rmr, intresting project...
<sevodnya> !rar | krammer_
<ubottu> krammer_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<pepperjack> krammer_: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<mrwes> krammer_, sudo apt-get install unrar
<Steve|laptop> pepperjack: I'll try that.
<Steve|laptop> the boot the livecd.
<krammer_> pepperjack, thanks
<bonhoffer> do i have to write a custom script to mount nrg -- is there not a simpler way?
<pepperjack> krammer_: or rather not -nonfree since it seems its just unrar now
<francesco_cinier> ubuntu.it
<frog_> hi, i have an iso, that i can mount but there are no files in it. it is 630 mb . is there any way to repair it or something?
<LjL> francesco_cinier: /join #ubuntu-it
<LjL> non è difficile. davvero.
<rmrfslash> elli222: was that directed to me?
<krammer_> pepperjack, how would i use this on the cli
<mrwes> krammer_, man unrar
<rmrfslash> "rmr: interesting project"
<caci> anybody seeing windows not updating sometimes when run under nvidia/compiz?
<krammer_> k
<pepperjack> krammer_: unrar file.rar
<krammer_> ty
<REDucka> а тут русские есть ?
<elli222> yes
<ejv> !russia
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<REDucka> клева
<elli222> if i can grab the values, and learn about loops, i could do exactly that...
<Shleng> ?
<francesco_cinier> cerco l'effetto simile a mac os quello delle finestre che si aprono insieme se sposto il cursore agli angoli...come si chiama?
<melter> i've installed bitstream vera fonts from the ttf-bitstream-vera package, but imagemagick doesn't see them. how do i get imagemagick to see the fonts?
<thiebaude1> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gamepockets> hello, i have an external hd that xubuntu won't aloow permissions to write to..
<mrwes> molte bene!
<Decepticon> how can i get wget to download something with multiple threads?
<mrwes> gamepockets, what are the permissions of the mount point, and who is it owned by?
<gamepockets> hang on, new to lin
<LjL> Decepticon: you cannot, i think. you can use other programs like "aria2" or "axel".
<Seveas> Decepticon, not.
<pepperjack> gamepockets: do you know if it is fat or ntfs?
<rmrfslash> eli222: so basically, that functionality don't exist is what you're telling me, and that someone.... perhaps even *me*... might be interested in implementing this.
<chetnick> i just came back to my computer, and it looks like it rebooted itself. Which log files should i look to see what caused this?
<Decepticon> are any of those cli
<gamepockets> owner: root         Access:root              formatted to ext3
<rmrfslash> eli222: interesting ;)
<LjL> Decepticon: they are all cli.
<mrwes> gamepockets, then you need to chown to your username
<Decepticon> awesome
<mobi-sheep> !i686
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i686
<Decepticon> which do you recommend first
<gamepockets> ???
<Decepticon> which is as lightweight and resiliant as wget (bad connection resistant)
<mrwes> gamepockets, sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /media/mountpoint
<IcemanV9> chetnick: syslog, messages, kern.log
<gamepockets> about this mountpoint......            it shows up on the desktop so it that the m.p.?
<mobi-sheep> I get a message "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU.  Unable to boot -- please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"
<chetnick> IcemanV9: thanks
<Seveas> chetnick, anything in /var/log :)
<LjL> Decepticon: i recommend against axel. aria2c is ok. could also try put.
<mobi-sheep> Which is appropriate Ubuntu Minimal for me?  I don't see anything saying i686. :(  --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mrwes> gamepockets, it's most like somewhere like /media/disk or something like that
<EmEcks> hello
<LjL> Decepticon: sorry, i meant puf.
<mrwes> likely*
<LjL> mobi-sheep: i386
<Seveas> mobi-sheep, i386
<Decepticon> LjL, so puf ~= aria2c > axel ?
<gamepockets> ah yes media/disk, hang on that sounds like something i ran into with fstab...
<Seveas> mobi-sheep, aka '32 bit pc'
<LjL> Decepticon: i never tried puf.
<Sam18> mobi-sheep: 32-bit PC (x86)
<burntresistor> Im teaching myself how to program in python and the book is asking me to load tkinter  , i then downloaded python tk   do i need somthing other than idle to use this  because my graphics module isnt loading
<Shleng> When is Moblin 3 coming out?
<Seveas> Shleng, ask the moblin people
<joaopinto> burntresistor, did you install tk  from the repositories ? You shouldn't need to download from other sources...
<EmEcks> hello, I just started using Ubuntu, and a buddy of mine told me the terminal command to search and install programs.  Can someone remind me the commands?
<Shleng> Moblin is good.
<mikejet> When I start several gnome-terminals, it looks like one process is running all the terminal windows. Is that true?
<Shleng> Ubuntu MID uses it .
<Shleng> But it lacks software and has bugs
<amit> hey guys, how can i uninstall ubuntu
<thiebaude1> EmEcks: sudo apt-get install
<EmEcks> :3
<Steve|laptop> pepperjack: I couldn't get the internet connection to work from the live cd. I assume I have to configure the ip and so forth since it doesn't use dhcp. Looking in /etc/apt/sources.list, I don't see anything about a cd.
<Shleng> Has anyone installed the Realtek HD audio drivers to replace the standard ones?
<EmEcks> and which one was the search command?
<burntresistor> i downloaded the packet python-tk but when i try to import the graphics module i need into idle it says theres a tab error
<Shleng> To see if the sound quality improves.
<thiebaude1> EmEcks: i dont know, i dont do search by the way of a terminal
<EmEcks> ahh,
<rrplay> EmEcks: apt-cache search
<Mean_Admin> I can't find a guide to using ACLs in conjunction with Samba, anyone know a link to page/forum post ?
<EmEcks> oh, thanks.
<thiebaude1> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mrwes> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mrwes> :)
<Guest9346> how can i uninstall ubuntu, can i just insert the windows disc and delete the partition?
<thiebaude1> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<gamepockets> MRWES, you just solved a problem that has plauged me for a week and a half! I bow to you......
<mrwes> gamepockets, nod --- easy peasy brutha
<Seveas> Guest9346, yeah, and then restore the boot sector to what windows wants
<mobi-sheep> Seveas, Sam18:  Thanks.  That worked.  Although I could sworn I downloaded the same thing.  However I checked the md5sum.  It was entirely different.  >_>
<mrwes> gamepockets, Linux 101 :)
<gamepockets> your x-mas gift will be there soon!
<mrwes> gamepockets, hrmm...a nice Cotes du Rhone would do
<Guest9346> bye ubuntu fans, its been fun i just cant handle the compatiblity issues
<mrwes> hasta
<[1]kaffien> has ubuntu disabled mp3 support?
<Seveas> !mp3 | [1]kaffien
<ubottu> [1]kaffien: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mrwes> [1]kaffien, no....
<[1]kaffien> seems to be missing the codec for mp3
<Dr_Willis> [1]kaffien:  You must insttall  the stuff for mp3
<[1]kaffien> i just did a fresh install of jaunty desktop
<thiebaude1> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thiebaude1> my bad
<mrwes> [1]kaffien, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras from the terminal
<[1]kaffien> good lord
<mrwes> MP3 is not considered open source
<[1]kaffien> i see
<Dr_Willis> [1]kaffien:  that package will get most all the extras you need.
<[1]kaffien> so hows about a simple   install non opensource things flag during install
<Dr_Willis> [1]kaffien:  dont hold your breath on that.
<mrwes> [1]kaffien, you have to make that choice
<Dr_Willis> [1]kaffien:  plus there could be legal issues. :)
<[1]kaffien> the only time i ever encountered this before was a redhat install
<mrwes> [1]kaffien, it's standard with Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu tries to very very very muich take the 'legal high ground'
<kandjar> is there a command line which take the WEP password and give you back the Hexadecimal key?
<gregor1> I know speech recognition in Linux is not that mature, but what's the easiest program (inaccurate as it may be) to do speech from a headset to a text file?
<[1]kaffien> would this also effect my audio playback  when recording?
<ameet> what is the function __stack_chk_fail
<ameet> is it auto generated ?
<sere> i get a black screen on my tv trying to use tvout but monitor works fine...here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/173271/ will someone please help
<shipitkthx> ok so im upgrading a server from gutsy to hardy over ssh, and it just got to "starting kernel log daemon" and now its just hanging there, im lost as far as what to do
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sere: To do that on mine, I had to restart the computer making sure the output was connected before it would use it
<sere> CoJaBo-Aztec: i did that but still no luck....i think im missing something in my xorg.conf
<Tecna> Could someone please help me figure out why totem crashes every time i load a video?  Other media players dont do this.
<calwig> hi, can anyone here tell me how to do a printjob on ubuntu thru the console?
<calwig> to spool a job directly to the printer, ie. pdf, doc, jpg
<ikonia> calwig: lp
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Tecna: Totem didnt work for me either, have you tried VLC?
<calwig> ikonia: really? ok... so easy, but what if i have 2 printers?
<IcemanV9> shipitkthx: do you have access to the server? if yes, then do it on the console.
<ikonia> calwig: it goes to your default unless you specify, man lp and lpr
<calwig> ikonia: thanks for the help, you were quicker to respond! really thanks
<calwig> brb
<Tecna> CoJaBo-Aztec: not yet. :(
<shipitkthx> icemanv9, no i dont, i ctrl-c' out of it, it finished the rest and then gave me a warning saying system may be in an unusable state
<chuck_> Tecna, open totem from terminal it should let you know why it crashes
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Tecna: VLC has a lot more features, just make sure to get at least the RC if possible (version 0.9.9 is broken)
<xisco> hello guys, How can I update a program hosted in bzr ?
<IcemanV9> shipitkthx: ah. okay. then, you'll need to check it out to be sure that it can be reboot when it's done.
<calwig> ikonia: is there a printstatus screen under the console to see where it went?
<Tecna> chuck_: will do
<Lyth> Can anyone recommend any Linux sci-fi mmos with decent crafting. Not EVE, it's for accountants.
<carpii> try quicken, its a blast
<Lyth> I meant EVE is for accountants
<carpii> i knoew, im just teasing :(
<Lyth> Ah
<Lyth> EVE is just spreadsheets in space.
<carpii> yeah i played for a while, it was a bit uh, tedious
<Severity1>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
<Severity1>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
<Tecna> chuck_: 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<FloodBot1> Severity1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Severity1>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
<Lyth> Yeah, and if you complain they scold you for impatience
<Tecna> chuck_: it might be because I forgot to activate swap
<carpii> why dont you have a look at winehw, see if any windows games work under wine/crossover
<carpii> or check playdeb.com or getdeb.com
<carpii> they have some nice stuff once in a while
<[1]kaffien> does ubuntu / gnome have a konsole / kate equivelant?
<houndogg> Hi, is there someone who could help my out with pptpd
<Idespnnr> [1]kaffien: gnome-terminal
<WebcamWonder> [1]kaffien: gnome-terminal: console, gedit = kate
<Idespnnr> [1]kaffien: gedit by default(but i prefer medit)
<Tecna> chuck_: just activated swap, and it's still not working.
<losher> ameet: lots of google hits for __stack_chk_fail. Try compiling with -fno-stack-protector
<Idespnnr> houndogg: pptp server or client?
<Severity1> sorry bout that i fell asleep... on my keypboard..
<timClicks> hi all, is anyone from canonical here? the logo here looks somewhat suspicious http://www.hmrgroup.co.uk/
<Severity1> is that the vm.swappiness stuff
<[1]kaffien> gedit doesnt = kate
<nfrs> I've got a weird situation with sshfs and fstab. will be grateful for any help. I've configured the mounting via the fstab. all seems to be well, except that my regular user can't access anything below the mount point (permission denied). this is weird, because "sudo stat" shows my user/group as owner
<[1]kaffien> kate has a terminal built into it
<Idespnnr> timClicks: wow....
<Idespnnr> that is funny
<ericjoseph> hey guys... is it possible to boot off an external HD (live cd) and install another version of ubuntu from that environment?
<Severity1> wow that's logo thief
<[1]kaffien> or is conical a logo thief
<Flannel> timClicks: http://www.ubuntu.com/contact/trademarkviolation
<Idespnnr> ericjoseph: yes, use unetbootin
<timClicks> cheers - i was looking for something like like
<Severity1> no!
<Severity1> that logo is supposed to be authentic
<Severity1> even the color is almost the same just a bit lighter
<mikejet> "lp file.pdf" sends the document to my default HP network printer. How do I make the "lp" commandline tool print on both sides of the page? This is to help the environment & global warming.
<ericjoseph> unetbootin is what i used to install the live cd to the external HD... i can use it to install ubuntu (non live cd version) to the local hd?
<[1]kaffien> i might confuse that with ubuntu
<[1]kaffien> hehe
<Severity1> that site says Copyright © 2009. All rights reserved. what does it mmean
<chuck_> Tecna, do not know to much about totem it does sound like it is having a problem loading it into memory
<Brack10> ericjoseph: No, that's not what it's for
<zack`> mikejet: type man lp
<WebcamWonder> mikejet: As per man lp, there are 2 -o sides=two-sided* options
<yaris123456789>  does wget -r, store the links it visited in memory or does it manually check whether the link was downlaoded on the harddrive ?
<Idespnnr> ericjoseph: I use unetbootin to install the ubuntu iso to a usb, i then boot off usb to install ubuntu to a computer from a live ubuntu
<Severity1> that site is ruining my beliefs
<Brack10> ericjoseph: oh nevermind...yes you can
<Severity1> im breakingdown
<ericjoseph> ok i'll give it a go :P  thanks guys
<yaris123456789> in my perl script how do i check whether a command was successful ?
<houndogg> Idespnnr server
<zack`> mikejet: youre looking for one of the lp -o options
<mikejet> WebcamWonder, Thanks. The Earth thanks you too.
<xirrin> Here's probably a pretty easy question for someone: I can't seem to open .deb files. I get an error saying the associated helper application does not exsist. Its the GDebi Package Installer (which is selected on the "Open With" dialog) and shows through Synaptec that is is installed and working fine. Any ideas?
 * zack` feels undervalued
<Idespnnr> timClicks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1159916
<Severity1> rei nstall it
<pvvni> xirrin: can you install them via a terminal?
<pvvni> xirrin: dpkg -i filename
<xirrin> pvvni: Let me try quick
<xirrin> pvvni: Yes, it installed fine if I do it that way.
 * IceGuest_75[A] is now away - Reason : Auto-Away after 5 minutes
<Flannel> !away > IceGuest_75[A]
<ubottu> IceGuest_75[A], please see my private message
<Tecna> vlc keeps crashing every time I resize the window
<chuck_> Tecna, What video card do you have
<nfrs> I've got a weird situation with sshfs and fstab. will be grateful for any help. I've configured the mounting via the fstab. all seems to be well, except that my regular user can't access anything below the mount point (permission denied). this is weird, because "sudo stat" shows my user/group as owner
<rimvis> write sudo su and you be administrator
<Tecna> chuck_: ye olde Nvidia Geforce 2 MX400.  It's never given me trouble until today.
<xirrin> pvvni: Any idea why it wouldn't do it through the .deb download link from my browser? This is a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04
<Tecna> wait
<``myforwik> Hello, I am using NVIDIA Accelerated driver version 180 on Ubuntu 9.4 32bit, I have a 9800GT video card. The Nvidia X Server settings do not show any resolutions higher than 1024x768, I would like to use 1600x1200 and 1280x1024. Does anyone know what to do?
<Tecna> I have a different monitor today
<cemunal> hi all
<cemunal> how can i use mesa with ubuntu?
<soreau> cemunal: What do you mean?
<rimvis> is people who try to instal eucalyptus???
<xisco> what is the command to update a program with bzr ?
<Darxus> What's up with the gutsy sources?  I'm getting 404's after rebuilding my /etc/apt/sources.list with system/administration/software sources.
<miranda> se habla español en este canal?
<mobi-sheep> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<cemunal> soreau, mesa dirvers
<Flannel> Darxus: Gutsy is EOL.  It's no longer supported, it's repos have been taken offline.  You should upgrade to Hardy.
<cemunal> *drivers
<mobi-sheep> Darxus: There you go.
<Flannel> !es | Guest57478
<Ursinha> !es | Guest57478
<Darxus> Flannel: Thanks.
<ubottu> Guest57478: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<soreau> cemunal: Which card model is this?
<Darxus> Flannel: I thought that might be the case, but I'm surprised I didn't see anything that actually said that.
<calwig> ikonia: how can i check the print status on the console_
<calwig> !lp
<[1]kaffien> how do you activate the cube in compiz?
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<cemunal> soreau, nvidia RIVA TNT2
<Dominoeffekt> what do i type in the terminal to get in to root?
<Dominoeffekt> username root?
<calwig> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<chetnick> any program that would display log files directly on desktop?
<mrwes> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Flannel> Dominoeffekt: use sudo instead:  sudo [command]
<``myforwik> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mrwes> !compiz | [1]kaffien
<ubottu> [1]kaffien: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<``myforwik> Hello, I am using NVIDIA Accelerated driver version 180 on Ubuntu 9.4 32bit, I have a 9800GT video card. The Nvidia X Server settings do not show any resolutions higher than 1024x768, I would like to use 1600x1200 and 1280x1024. Does anyone know what to do?
<Darxus> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/  1st google hit for ubuntu gutsy, that page should say it's EOLed.
<Flannel> Dominoeffekt: What command are you trying to perform?
<soreau> cemunal: I'm not certain, but i think that card is very limited in it's capabilities. You /var/log/Xorg.0.log file should have more details
<aemyr> Has somebody tried compilling the 2.6.30 kernel and using it in jaunty? I'm doing this now
<Mip5> Hey Gang - I can't get my system to complete the boot after a raid1 install (/ on md0). Ideas?
<dtchen> aemyr: instead of the mainline builds available at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<dtchen> aemyr: ?
<yaris123456789> is it possible to make wget output file so that the URL is retained somehow and no sub directories are created ?
<kartofelek> Hi all
<Dominoeffekt> Flannel: im tryint to install gParted.   but i have to have root accses to do that
<cemunal> soreau, nvidia RIVA TNT2
<Flannel> Dominoeffekt: sudo apt-get install gparted
<IchLiebeSarah> >.>
<jac0b> does anyone have a problem with jaunty not turning off your monitor for power saving mode?
<aemyr> dtchen: didn't notice them xD
<Dominoeffekt> Flannel: i tryed that. I get a pop up that ses that i need to log in to root
<jac0b> instead of my monitor going off it blinks "no signal"
<pvvni> xirrin: no clue.
<[1]kaffien> i know how to install it i just don't know how to  'activate'  / use it
 * Tecna growls
<Dominoeffekt> Flannel: Oh sry. its not when im installing it. Its when im trying to run the Gparted
<NativeAngels> how do i set persions so a user can upload and download to there foles ie /home/user and /home/user/public_html
<mobi-sheep> jac0b: Sounds like Jaunty is doing fine.  I think you're looking for blank screensaver?
<pvvni> xirrin: the deb gui installer is probably borked somehow
<zimbres> VillaVampiria, liebst du nicht mehr Sahra?
<cemunal> does anybody know how to use mesa drivers with nvidia riva tnt2 under ubuntu 9.04?
<pvvni> But I'm really not familiar with the GUI side of things
<Dominoeffekt> Flannel: Root privileges are required for running GParted
<nrg> hello
<Flannel> Dominoeffekt: Just hit the menu item, it should ask for your password.
<jac0b> no I have the space screensaver but when it is supposed to turn off the monitor it blinks no signal and doesn't turn off
<pvvni> nrg: whats up
<Flannel> Dominoeffekt: If not, use this: gksu gparted
<jac0b> it worked in hardy
<``myforwik> Hello, I am using NVIDIA Accelerated driver version 180 on Ubuntu 9.04 32bit, I have a 9800GT video card. The Nvidia X Server settings do not show any resolutions higher than 1024x768, I would like to use 1600x1200 and 1280x1024. Does anyone know what to do?
<Dominoeffekt> Flannel:  thaks mate
<nrg> i have a question about gnome-volume-manager on hardy
<Dominoeffekt> Flannel:  Do u know anything about Gparted?
<Flannel> Dominoeffekt: you'd be better off asking your real question to the channel.  Someone will know the answer.
<jac0b> sometimes it will turn off the monitor and sometimes it doesn't
<nrg> when i start g-v-m, it exits immediately with a exit code of '0'
<Dominoeffekt> Flannel:  ok sry :P
<Darxus> "It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first."  Yeah that should make my upgrade interesting.
<jaturawit> :q
<jaturawit> exit
<nrg> i am trying to run it with the '-n' switch to keep it in the foreground
<mobi-sheep> jac0b: Jaunty can't turn off the monitor.  That's physical hardware.  Monitor blinks no signal because Jaunty did what it should, standby, I suppose.
<jac0b> well how come it would go off in hardy but in jaunty it just blinks no signal
<Dominoeffekt> Im wondering about Gparted. I have Dual boot Windows and Ubuntu. I need to resize the partitions.
<Dominoeffekt> is it safe to "take" space from the windows partition to the ubuntu partition? I do not want to damage my windows
<dylan_> what is the name of xfce settings manager program? I can't log into xfce for some reason it keeps crashing and preventing log on, so in kde I was going to try to open the xfce settings and change something
<mobi-sheep> Jaunty don't blink "no signal" -- That's your monitor.  It was designed to do that.
<Darxus> So what's the procedure for upgrading from a gutsy system with broken packages?
<Radic> what is the best irc (text mode) in ubuntu ?
<Darxus> Radic: irssi.
<mrwes> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Radic> thx darxus
<calwig> ikonia: lp worked super good, thanks gotta run
<Strife89> Has anyone here heard about the bug where Ubuntu won't detect a Rockbox device?
<Flannel> Darxus: switch to old-releases.ubuntu.com, then do a full update (to be up to date with Gutsy) then upgrade.
<Flannel> Darxus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Strife89> I'm experiencing that very issue, see.
<robin0800> Strife89: YEs
<Strife89> robin0800: Do you happen to know the workaround?
<robin0800> Strife89: Its gnome yes use kde
<whoitishhello> hello
<whoitishhello> Anyone know a simple way of disable internet access!
<jeiworth> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<jeiworth> ;oP
<Strife89> whoitishhello: Disabling it?
<Enissay> How can i make advanced search in Transmission??
<otofrank> Hello tout le monde !!!
<whoitishhello> yes for a kids account
<Strife89> Right-click on the network icon near the clock and uncheck "Enable Networking".
<whoitishhello> Do that before he logs on
<BigMoopies> What stops him from redoing it ?
<whoitishhello> exactly!
<jeiworth> whoitishhello: do you want him/her to have access to the lan or completely turn off networking?
<whoitishhello> No lan or internet access
<whoitishhello> just preinstalled programs
<whoitishhello> also looking for a good writing program for a eight year old!
<losher> Dominoeffekt: in principle it is safe to resize partitions, but there's no substitute for having a full backup in case something goes wrong
<mobi-sheep> whoitishhello: Something for you?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843510
<Darxus> I copied a jaunty sources.list over the one I had for gutsy and am running aptitude install to fix the broken packages.  It's doing all kinds of crazy stuff.  :(
<jeiworth> whoitishhello: hmm not sure, might be enough to remove him from dialup, or does that just  work for modem connections?
<WebcamWonder> Darxus: With the jaunty lists? That is *bad*
<whoitishhello> Behind a router
<Darxus> WebcamWonder: What are my options?  Nothing else will work since there are no gutsy archives online anymore.
<whoitishhello> Will bookmark link thanks!
<WebcamWonder> Darxus: What were the broken packages?
<SoylentYellow> Hi all.
<SoylentYellow> What are some ways of wiping disks before selling or giving them away (under linux)? I hear just using dd is fine. True?
<Darxus> WebcamWonder: Kernel stuff.
<Darxus> Newer than what I'm running.
<Darxus> I tried removing them.
<mobi-sheep> SoylentYellow: True. (IMO).
<WebcamWonder> SoylentYellow: True, unless you are selling it to DoD, for which you might want to zero 40 times
<jeiworth> SoylentYellow: yes
<manouel_cou_2_tr> hi$
<myk_robinson> anyone here sucessfully used PDFShuffler? Wonder if I am just having a Jaunty issue. I can view and edit pages, but not export. Program just sits there
<gmathews> Hi I am on intrepid, and i would like to upgrade to jaunty. However i would like to upgrade from the server from south africa, but everytime i try to run the upgrade to 9.04 option the server in software sources list keeps changing to the main server. Any ideas?
<SoylentYellow> Ok thanks for the info.
<SoylentYellow> I'm selling several drives on ebay so I needed some info.
<jeiworth> gmathews: probly have to change your location settings to south africa
<WebcamWonder> Darxus: hmm... But be sure to run the upgrade scripts after, and do a "real" upgrade
<whoitishhello> Guess I could unplug the cat5 cable...   quick and easy untill he figures it out.  haha   Thanks everyone have to run
<yaris123456789> is it possible to make wget output file so that the URL is retained somehow and no sub directories are created ?
<Darxus> WebcamWonder: That's my plan, thanks.
<ghindo> How usable is Gnash at this point?  Is it at the point where it can replace Flash?
<Darxus> yaris123456789: Yes :P
<nfrs> I've got a weird situation with sshfs and fstab. will be grateful for any help. I've configured the mounting via the fstab. all seems to be well, except that my regular user can't access anything below the mount point (permission denied). this is weird, because "sudo stat" shows my user/group as owner
<Darxus> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<Darxus> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<Darxus> Woohoo!
<gmathews> jeiworth: where do i do that?
<shipitkthx> is it possible to install Gnome on VPS ubuntu server and access it via remote desktop?
<ohayoo> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?ð‘¹ð‘°ð‘·ð‘³ð‘¶ð‘³ð‘ºð‘¼ð‘·ð‘®ð‘¼ð’€ð‘º" 0 0
<mobi-sheep> nfrs: You might want to try #ubuntu-server too
<nfrs> mobi-sheep: thanks
<yaris123456789> Darxus: can you tell me how ?? i've been trying to figure ito ut
<yaris123456789> Darxus: i need it for to out put for wget -r,   www.site.com_somedir_here_index.html.txt
<jeiworth> gmathews: hmm i am running kde and i dont remember where you change that in gnome, i suppose system -> administration is worth a look
<jeiworth> or settings
<Darxus> yaris123456789: I don't know how.  I'm thinking somethinig like:  echo $url > output ; wget -O output... although that might overwrite the url.
<carlito> hi, how can i read C:/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<DICK-GAYLORD> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<carlito> or /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk?
<nameless`> hi
<Darxus>  aptitude install libstdc++6
<Darxus> seems to have fixed
<Darxus> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<wasutton3> i am looking to set up a vpn for my mother and my iphones using our ubuntu home server, what software would you reccomend?
<Darxus> Sweet!  aptitude install now runs cleanly without trying to do anything.
<Darxus> Now to try the update...
<jeiworth> wasutton3: you can try openvpn or freeswan
<wasutton3> jeiworth: i tried freeswan but it doesnt appear to want to install
<jeiworth> wasutton3: hmm iirc freeswan is pretty dead, have you tried openswan?
<wasutton3> jeiworth: that causes all sorts of problems for me
<sammmmm> does anyone know a good program for converting .aiff files to .mp3?
<jeiworth> wasutton3: ah yes, openswan is also oficially availiable through ubuntu repos
<wasutton3> jeiworth: even when installing from the repos
<jeiworth> wasutton3: hmm i read various articles that ipsec is pretty complex and difficult to implement correctly in linux, especially if you dont have any experience with vpn  networks
<wasutton3> yea
<_Rha7_> jeiworth, and even if you do have exp.
<usser> jeiworth, openvpn setup is pretty straightforward
<jeiworth> myself i'm running openvpn, which runs great actually, only thing is that the  client users need admin rights on all operating systems, linux, windows and  mac due to networking issues
<jeiworth> _Rha7_: hehe
<NeutroN--> hello guys, has anyone here used ubuntu with the Radeon HD 4830 512MB video card? I have a problem that when I boot ubuntu, the screen goes totally pixelated and unreadable. It worked with the default drivers, however those drivers weren't good for games, so I went and added ATI catalyst control center to see if that would solve the problem, but once I rebooted it became that way, :\
<Darxus> Meh, it would've been nice if I had read I can only upgrade to jaunty from Hardy.
<jeiworth> never tried ipsec since i never found a good howto to start off with so i stuck with openvpn, have done 3 installations so far and its ok, i am missing a (web)gui for managing and generating keys and certificates, though
<NeutroN--> so my question is, how do I get rid of the stuff I installed from the shell?
<EdwardXp> that's alot of names to load up in this ubuntu channel :)
<EdwardXp> im on irrsi and looks like a virus when i come in here..
<DVA5912> Wow .10 looks great
<Darxus> NeutroN--: Re-run the install script and see if it has an uninstall option.
<mikejet> DVA5912, What, specifically?
<Darxus> NeutroN--: If not, contact the people you got it from.
<Flannel> !away > NavadeHo
<ubottu> NavadeHo, please see my private message
<DVA5912> Is it possible to run a virtual machine to use an existing partition on the hd to run windows?
<jeiworth> wasutton3: if you just need 1 client connection you can check out openvpn's upcoming product at beta.openvpn.net it comes with gui and everything but just 5 connections
<DVA5912> mikejet: its new backdrop.
<EdwardXp> How do you perform a windows backup and restore ? using windows backup and restore center?
<EdwardXp> lol
<Whitor> Hi, anyone know of a program to let me see my ubuntu desktop from another location? like vnc, but what's on my local display ... ?
<Whitor> like how VNC works for windows
<EdwardXp> ??? what other program are you talking aboiut?
<eztwr233> Whitor: x11vnc
<EdwardXp> Whitor:  i have no idea, it's only one progra, like vnc
<NeutroN--> darxus: I used the add/remove GUI to install it, which is unaccessible now, so I wouldn't know how to do that :(
<DVA5912> ! karmik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmik
<DVA5912> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Whitor> vnc acts differently in ubuntu ... it gives me a logon screen and a different desktop ...
<usser> Whitor, x11vnc
<Whitor> Thanks a lot  eztwr233 and usser
<jeiworth> Whitor: in applications -> internet you should have a remote desktop sharing program iirc
<Dorest0rm> Is there a way to install Ubuntu as a dual boot from a USB device, since my CD drives are broken?
<Whitor> jeiworth, There is a remote desktop viewer ... but not sharer
<Whitor> trying x11vnc
<EdwardXp> x11vnc so it's mirrored all the time like screenx ?
<EdwardXp> i don't get it
<jeiworth> Whitor: hmm strange, i thought ubuntu came with one as well, kubuntu sure does.. maybe its located somewhere else
<Whitor> I don't know about screenx
<EdwardXp> screenx is a terminal based viewer via ssh to another host
#ubuntu 2009-05-16
<Whitor> looks like x11vnc will do what I want
<Whitor> Thanks again
<EdwardXp> u can take over the screen if screenx is installed on the computer
<DVA5912> Is it possible to run a virtual machine to use an existing partition on the hd to run windows?
<|val|> hi all, someone can explain what options "replace" and "applies" (in gfxboot.cfg) excatly do to isolinux command line ?
<Whitor> DVA5912, is is reported that you can
<Whitor> but it takes some work
<mobi-sheep> !info vinagre
<Whitor> is is = it is
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): VNC client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 987 kB, installed size 3780 kB
<mobi-sheep> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 145 kB, installed size 2476 kB
<DVA5912> it beets haveing to dualboot. Whitor
<Whitor> DVA5912, sure does ... but you are going to have to have separate HW profiles for each boot environment
<Whitor> DVA5912, I just use a straight up windows VM ...
<Whitor> and wine for opengl apps
<DVA5912> Whitor: i think i might do that as well. If i could find that vista disk that is
<Whitor> Though, I hear if you use player strictly, you can install hw accelerated drivers
<Whitor> you can virtualize your existing install .. DVA5912  ... no disk needed that way
<Whitor> DVA5912, P2V <=- look for ... Physical to Virtual
<Radic> .
<DVA5912> Whitor: ok. Well i havent yet left windows. im on a live disk now
<Radic> .
<DVA5912> so. if i can do this i can kiss viruses and slow machines GOOD BYE!
<Radic> .
<DVA5912> .
<EdwardXp> Pc's don't get virsuses
<DVA5912> Windows Does.
<jeiworth> eheheh
<EdwardXp> no windows doesn't get virused
<DVA5912> .
<nameless`> users does
<nameless`> user*
<EdwardXp> it's like saying when pigs fly -- windows's XP possibly can get virused... by as for vista no way :)
<EdwardXp> i've never heard of virsues for vista
<DVA5912> Etherway ya know what i mean
<EdwardXp> :D
<DVA5912> I got one now
<DVA5912> So now ya have
<EdwardXp> noooooooooo
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Myrtti> EdwardXp: please keep the offtopic elsewhere
<DVA5912> get on to me now too
<EdwardXp> BrB
<DVA5912> dont just give it to one person spread it around
<DVA5912> fine be selfish :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912, please see my private message
<DVA5912> Thanks!
<DVA5912> :D
<DVA5912> Ok well im going to go install ubuntu :D
<jaypur_mb> does anyone here, use playonlinux, please contact me i need some help...
<Jack_Sparrow> jaypur_mb never heard of it, is it for ubuntu  or in our repos or just off the web
<jaypur_mb> Jack_Sparrow, it is off the ubuntu, thats why i told to contact me outside the channel... is like a emulator for games...
<Guest4911> hi, can anyone tell me a quick way to mount this windows ntfs partition read/write ? I just need to put some files on it for a sec then im rebooting and reinstalling something else...
<Wall> hello
<bmm__> tem alguem do brasil ai
<Pici> !br | bmm__
<ubottu> bmm__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > bmm__
<ubottu> bmm__, please see my private message
<Guest4911> right now I have: /dev/sdb1 /home/john/Old_Windows_Files ntfs nls=iso8859-1,ro,umask=0 0 0
<jaypur_mb> Jack_Sparrow, like wine
<bmm__> pra trocar informações sobre linux
<usser> Guest4911, sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Guest4911> thanks usser
<bmm__> i'm from brazil
<bmm__> where are you from?
<rCanastro> Portugal
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> bmm__ offtopic, this is ubuntu support.. thanks
<DaZ> we're not from brazil
<DaZ> :F
<bmm__> where are you from?
<Guest4911> usser what if I dont have ntfs-3g just the old one ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bmm__ Stop please
<bmm__> cool
<rCanastro> you can go to ubuntu-br and ubuntu-pt if you want help in Portuguese
<LjL> !offtopic | bmm__
<ubottu> bmm__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bmm__> i have ano questions
<DaZ> Guest4911: download it
<Myrtti> bmm__, DaZ: please keep this channel only for Ubuntu support
<bmm__> any questions
<usser> Guest4911, ntfs-3g is the only one that has write support, you have to obtain somehow
<usser> Guest4911, running ubuntu?
<DaZ> Myrtti: :*
<jeniffer> hello boys...what driver does ubuntu use for touchscreens????????????
<Guest4911> usser wel xubuntu... but yeah
<usser> Guest4911, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Jaredster> how do I change the window orientation back if I install a right-to-left language?
<bmm__> I'm a younger programer
<jaypur_mb> does anyone here, use playonlinux, please contact me outside this channel i need some help...
<pong> doesn anyone know how can I recompile and get the exact kernel as the released one?
<EdwardXp> notepad
<LordMetroid> Anyone know a good IRC server?
<Guest4911> usser ok i have it installed after all... but when I try that command I get a help list
<LordMetroid> I mean to run on ones server...
<dtchen> pong: see our kernel wiki @ kernel.ubuntu.com
<n2diy> I'm trying to eject an USB flash drive, and the system tells me it can't, it is in use. All I have open is xchat, firefox, and a terminal, how can I determine what is using the drive?
<Guest4911> damn no my fault again
<dtchen> pong: you will need familiarity with git
<Guest4911> i think it may have worked
<EdwardXp> for usenet ubuntu is great for PAN as you're Client :D
<usser> Guest4911, look at man ntfs-3g, i've not used ntfs partitions in forever
<IcemanV9> n2diy: are you in any directory on usb drive? if so, get out. :)
<owned> anyone here run guild wars on WINE?  Does it work fine?
<ghindo> Is 64-bit Flash available in the Ubuntu repos, or do I have to manually seek out and install it?
<pong> can't I get the source from the repo and compile it with patches?
<Guest4911> got it thanks usser
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > owned
<ubottu> owned, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<pong> I want to get the exact package as installed on the machine
<axisys> my laptop is hot and noisy .. any good tool to manage them .. besides startup application preference.
<dtchen> pong: of course you can: apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<owned> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<embrik> I am not able to use calendar (lightning) in thunderbird - anybody else with same experience?
<EdwardXp> Can x64 run .deb files which were made for 32bit ????
<dtchen> pong: however, i _highly_ recommend you do it from git.
<EdwardXp> or is it the same, is it any different ?
<axisys> what is sea horse daemon .. what is it used for?
<owned> Jack, thx for that
<pong> I've tried that already
<n2diy> IcemanV9: what would be using a USB directory?
<pong> but it seems that I'm missing patches or something
<ghindo> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you!
<stealth-> whats a small ftp server for ubuntu?
<pong> I don't even get the same version
<Jack_Sparrow> ghindo np
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot > EdwardXp
<ubottu> EdwardXp, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> owned np
<embrik> where do I ask questions about thunderbird?
<DaZ> #thunderbird?
<jeniffer> hello. some of you know what is the driver ubuntu uses for touchscreens?
<pong> the current kernel is 2.6.28-11-generic
<fil_> hi, i have this annoying sound "problem". i listen to some music with audacious and in the same time try to play a video in youtube. the video has no sound.
<embrik> DaZ: tried that
<stealth-> anyone know any ftp server for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<EdwardXp> wow chroot does that ?
<stealth-> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Jack_Sparrow> EdwardXp yes
<DaZ> embrik: then you know it's on mozill irc server <:
<stealth-> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<EdwardXp> nice,
<DaZ> a
<Jack_Sparrow> stealth- ty
<n2diy> I'm trying to eject an USB flash drive, and the system tells me it can't, it is in use. All I have open is xchat, firefox, and a terminal, how can I determine what is using the drive?
<stealth-> Jack_Sparrow: lol
<Xarver> Hello guys, I have a question: Why is it that Wubi says it will take 30 hrs to download the ubuntu iso? I have a very fast internet connection.
<DaZ> n2diy: it's probably terminal
<embrik> DaZ: tried irc.mozilla.org
<DaZ> change directory
<stealth-> Xarver: other downloads your running? other users on your network? server is being used alot?
<stealth-> Xarver: could be lots of things
<DaZ> n2diy: or use lsof on /dev/sdb1
<Xarver> stealth-: Nope, even when it's the only program running.
<stealth-> Xarver: maybe try downloading the iso via bittorent
<Xarver> stealth-:  It's just wubi that's bveing funky
<Xarver> being'
<n2diy> DaZ, ok, I changed dir. to /, and that didn't work, let me try lsof.
<pong> thank!
<stealth-> Xarver: well if you knew that why did you ask? lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Xarver consider a real install and not a wubi
<Jaredster> how do I change the window orientation back if I install a right-to-left language?
<Xarver> I can;t because my comp doesn't burn cds anymore, and it can't boot from usb
<n2diy> DaZ, ok, lsof /dev/sdb1 claims my file manager is using the drive, but I don't have the file manager open, should I killall file manager?
<coz_> Xand3r,  get the cd sent to you then :)
<jeniffer> hello. some of you know what is the driver ubuntu uses for touchscreens?
<coolkourt> how could I re-partition my Ubuntu NR 9.04 to take a few more gigs from my laptops HD
<DaZ> n2diy: kill it ;
<Strife89> Xarver: Get someone to burn one for you, or order a CD.
<n2diy> DaZ, ok, that worked, thanks.
<DaZ> yw
<Strife89> Xarver: When I said "order", I mean "have one sent to you for free", but it can take several weeks. :)
<judget_> Hi new install of Ubuntu 8.04 and before the updatws the mouse controls had a tab that allowed control of the touchpad. after running updates that tab is gone from the applet and I want to turn off the click function of the toufhpad Can someone assist me?
<MeXTux> I have a computer with two ethernets. One is connected to internet and the other one is not connected but when I type "ifconfig" the system only show "lo" and "eth0" (which is connected to the LAN). The missing ethernet is 01:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<axisys> how do I find out the different temperatures like CPU on my laptop?
<IcemanV9> axisys: acpi -t or check /proc/acpi/Thermal
<Jack_Sparrow> axisys look into lmsensors..
<Loco> hi I upgraded ubuntu to 9.04 . Now when i play MP3's they play verry fast. It does this no mater what ap i use to play them. If I keep restarting the same one it will eventualy work. any help appreciated.
<Xarver> Strife89: waaaay too long :|
<IcemanV9> sorry  .. /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<embrik> Everyone with a problem with lightning in thunderbird, install  libstdc++5 and uninstall and reinstall lightning
<coolkourt> is there any way to partition my unbuntu to take a few gigs from my Hard Drive?
<Dr_Willis> coolkourt:  try gparted?
<CiPHER_> Can someone help me fix my mouse in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> coolkourt gparted, but it will mess with fstab and grb and depending on how you do it.. mbr etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<coolkourt> yea, so if i take some free space from unused/bad XP installation it might mess up my unbuntu?
<EdwardXp> !pppd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppd
<EdwardXp> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Lyth> Can anyone reccommend an mmo?
<embrik> how do I uninstall ubuntu? I've installed on 10 computers on a datalab for a course - and the lab doesn't want ubuntu on them anymore (it was just for my course)
<Jack_Sparrow> coolkourt yes. best to make that messed up partition a sep /home
<enigma_> Hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> embrik install whatever you like over the top or just format them blank
<coolkourt> jack_sparrow: thanks, also if i try to re-install xp from a USB at this point will i use my Ubuntu?
<EdwardXp> !cal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cal
<EdwardXp> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<enigma_> My Computer freeze sometimes but if I move the mouse he works again
<Jack_Sparrow> coolkourt no, it will knock out your mbr and need to have grub repaired/
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lyth> Hi, I'm looking for a linux-compatible mmo besides EVE. Any suggestions
<Xarver> So is there any way to make wubi speed up?
<enigma_> Has anybody an idea what cause this pornlem?
<Cryp\ict_Donkey> EdwardXp: man cal
<IcemanV9> EdwardXp: please use /msg ubottu if you need some information often :)
<jeniffer> hello. some of you know what is the driver ubuntu uses for touchscreens?
<EdwardXp> :d
<EdwardXp> :D
<embrik> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<owned> Anyone know why theres a random sound playing?
<owned> no clue what its coming from
<owned> sounds like wind blowing
<Jack_Sparrow> embrik use gparted and delete the partition tables etc.
<soreau> Your pc fan? :)
<Xarver> Lyth: Regnum Online is free and 3d :D
<owned> its coming from my speakers :D
<Lyth> cool, thanky ou
<Xarver> No problem :)
<embrik> Jack_Sparrow: in a live session?
<RHorse> owned that  is the ubuntu standard  random sound.
<Jack_Sparrow> embrik yes
<owned> ?
<owned> It just started... Its wind blowing and its not going away, I doubt its standard
<Jack_Sparrow> embrik live cd has gparted
<soreau> owned: Try closing your browser
<enigma_> Damm he did freez again
<axisys> IcemanV9: thanks
<RHorse> yes, that is the standard random sound.
<owned> nope that did nothing
<embrik> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I know - I'll do that
<enigma_> It freez at radomly time
<RHorse> you can't turn it off
<owned> xchat is the only thing I have open right now
<axisys> Jack_Sparrow: u mean google it ? or is it an app
<soreau> RHorse: Surely. you're not serious
<enigma_> and if i move the mouse or hit a key it works again
<Jack_Sparrow> !info lmsensors
<ubottu> Package lmsensors does not exist in jaunty
<RHorse> you can turn off all the other sounds.
<owned> What do you mean the standard random sound?
<mobi-sheep> owned: "sudo rmmod pcspkr" in the terminal.  Problem solved ?
<RHorse> it comes with ubuntu
<owned> nope didn't go away
<Lyth> Anyone know of any non-fantasy linux mmos?
<owned> could it be from wine? I just tried running a game but it got messed up
<mobi-sheep> owned: "killall wine"
<Jack_Sparrow> owned yes, easily be from wine
<soreau> indeed
<owned> nope didn't work
<soreau> owned: What does 'ps ax|grep wine' say?
<Dr_Willis> with wine - use the windows answer! reboot!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<owned> 13742 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep wine
<Dr_Willis> or logot/backin
<EdwardXp> Dr. Edward Perez MD
<EdwardXp> that's sounds cool huh
<owned> Yeah should I just log out and start X again?
<EdwardXp> but I'm just a Notebook Technical Support Engineer
<Dr_Willis> owned:  may as well
<owned> ok sound went away
<RHorse> ehelp
<dtchen> l
<enigma_> No one has advice?
<owned> Is it possible that Wine like screwed up my top panel and moved all my icons around ><
<Jack_Sparrow> owned you might ask in #winehq
<mobi-sheep> owned: You should refrain from using wine.  That's for running Windows bloated softwares. :)
<owned> I wanna run guild wars :D
<mobi-sheep> owned: Consider dual-boot or VirtualBox
<owned> i have it set up for dual boot... but that takes so long
<owned> lol
<whileimhere> I have some very large PDF files. I need to just cut a few pages from them and make them into new PDFs is there a program to do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pdfedit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdfedit
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (jaunty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<whileimhere> Jack_sparrow it just crashes on me
<Jack_Sparrow> whileimhere What does
<sevodnya> whileimhere: are you on jaunty?
<Jack_Sparrow> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<papi01> any one know how to fix the black screen of death for my live cd
<Cryp\ict_Donkey> What is the command to check memory useage?
<soreau> What happened to 'bullet proof X'?
<soreau> Cryp\ict_Donkey: top
<NeutroN--> I have a green/purple/red pixelated screen of death here :(
<Xarver> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu without using the cd or usb? Wubi says it will take 30hrs to download the iso, and UNetBootin laggs and doesn't finish
<Cryp\ict_Donkey> thank you soreau
<Flannel> Xarver: wubi shouldn't take 30 hours to download
<Xarver> Flannel: Not the actually wubi itself, just when it tries to download the ubuntu iso.
<Flannel> Xarver: Right, that shouldn't take 30 hours.  Can't you feed it an iso anyway?
<Xarver> Flannel: No, it is supposed to automatically download it but it takes way too long
<sevodnya> Xarver: could you try downloading the ISO manually and seeing if that takes less time?
<IcemanV9> papi01: that's screensaver ... just hit any key to get out of "black" screen
<ugliefrog> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Zerchy> Hi, Does anybody know how to 'redirect' the instalation of an Ubuntu program to another partition when the Ubuntu partition is full? Thanks.
<Xarver> sevodnya: I have tried that, it works fine downloading normally. Even tried re-downloading wubi]
<Cryp\ict_Donkey> How do i get a ubuntu afiliated host mask?
<mobi-sheep> !register | Cryp\ict_Donkey
<ubottu> Cryp\ict_Donkey: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Darxus> Well, my upgrade appears to be working.
<soreau> Zerchy: Increasing the size of the ubuntu partition with a tool like gparted would probably be the most logical solution
<sevodnya> Xarver: from the wubi site:
<sevodnya> Xarver: from the wubi site: Can I use an existing ISO/CD instead of letting Wubi download a new one?
<sevodnya> Yes, physical CDs will be detected automatically, pre-downloaded ISOs should be placed in the same folder as Wubi.exe. Please note tha Wubi 8.10 requires the Desktop 8.10 CD/ISO. The DVD and Altrenate CD/ISO will not work. You can find the 8.10 ISO here. If Wubi does not find an appropriate ISO/CD and/or if the ISO/CD is corrupted, it will automatically download a new ISO. It is recommended to let Wubi download the ISO for you.
<FloodBot3> sevodnya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Darxus> I admire those of you who manage to withstand the contents of this channel regularly in order to help people.  Thanks again.
<Xarver> sevodnya: ok thanks :)
<Zerchy> soreau: Thanks.
<amanda-b> so i have 9.04 desktop running on an acer travelmate 4320. is there a particular reason i might want to switch to the netbook version instead?
<NeutroN--> hello again, I am using an ATI Radeon HD 4850 GPU. When I installed Ubuntu everything worked fine with the default drivers, but when I tried to load some games, those drivers wouldn't render images correctly. so I went to the Add/remove screen and added some "ATI catalyst control center", ever since that my screen has just gone pixelated with pixels of random colours when I try to boot
<NeutroN--> and the screen is unreadable
<NeutroN--> any idea what to do now? :\
<RHorse> NeutroN-- you have to do it from cli
<Xarver> Oh and when I get ubuntu installed, what do I do to get better drivers for my card? My ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 is slow on Ubuntu and games don't work well.
<mobi-sheep> amanda-b: UNR version are tailored for 7" netbooks.
<amanda-b> never mind then.
<mobi-sheep> amanda-b: Stick with regular Ubuntu Jaunty.  :)
<NeutroN--> RHorse: what is that? sorry I am a linux newbie, I only just installed ubuntu to try it out, then I got to this problem :\
<amanda-b> mobi-sheep: i've always been a debian girl. =/ only reason i'm messing with this is that i have server on my mac mini -- the debian installer can't handle the efi boot
<axisys> what is this means http://pastebin.com/f6c820cd7 ? what is it mean processor 0 of 10 ? fan 0 of 1 ?
<sevodnya> axisys: these are showing various power-saving-states of your hardware, numbers greater than zero mean things like the screen being dimmed or the processor running slower
<rreyes> how can I know which process is using a specific port?
<deww> lsof
<RHorse> NeutroN-- can you  drop into a terminal so you caan  type commands?
<axisys> sevodnya: what does it mean? cooling 3: Fan 0 of 1 ?
<axisys> sevodnya: sorry i am confused :-(
<NeutroN--> rhorse: yes I can
<NeutroN--> it's not until gnome is loaded that the screen goes unreadable :P
<RHorse> But you can't get the desktop to show,is that  right?
<NeutroN--> yup
<sevodnya> axisys: in that particular case, it's saying the 3rd fan on your computer is turned off, on would be 1
<RHorse> Is   the cause of all this heartache one package or more?
<mobi-sheep> Is there a command other than "dpkg --get-selections" that will display a list of installed packages?  Preferably aptitude-related ?
<axisys> sevodnya: is there a tool i can use to control the fan status ?
<NeutroN--> I think one
<NeutroN--> I added some ATI catalyst control center and rebooted, then it all happened. hehe
<sevodnya> axisys: in general, that's automatically controlled by the BIOS of your computer; there may be a way to control it manually, im not sure
<RHorse> dpkg --get-selections|less will give you  a list of  everything  you've instaalled.
<RHorse> Search  for your program
<NeutroN--> if you give me a min I will come back on another computer, and boot ubuntu on this system
<NeutroN--> hold on :)
<RHorse> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> RHorse does that cover ALL or just the ones installed with apt-get from repos etc
<axisys> what does this mean? Cooling 0: Processor 0 of 10  .. last question about this :-)
<RHorse> Jack_Sparrow all
<jdu> RHorse: or dpkg -l | less   for a list of everything installed
<RHorse> there may be a order date argument
<mercutio22> anyone can help me using the gimp for image conversion?
<sevodnya> axisys: that means that your processor is running at full speed, it would turn down the speed automatically if your computer was startign to get dangerously hot, as running slower produces less heat
<usr13> mercutio22: Sure, what do you need to do?
<whileimhere> Hi I am trying to use the pdfedit program but each time I open a PDF it crashes. I am on Ubuntu 9.04
<usr13> mercutio22: Convert to what?
<funnyface> alright it's me NeutroN again, trying to reboot my other system now
<axisys> sevodnya: thnx
<tux> cool
<sevodnya> whileimhere: can you try running it from a terminal, see if it produces output, and pastebin any it produces?
<mercutio22> usr13> I need to convert some high-res tiff files into at-least 300 dpi PNGs or JPGs
<sevodnya> !pastebin | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> mercutio22 gimp
<fortuna66_> does anybody knows about Boxee?
<whileimhere> sevodnya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173327/
<mercutio22> Jack_Sparrow> I know that, but how can I ensure a determined resolution is attained?
<usr13> mercutio22: Just open the file with gimp and then File -> Save As  and then just give it the .jpg or .png extension and gimp does the rest.
<mercutio22> usr13> what about that resolution cap?
<Jack_Sparrow> mercutio22 perhaps /join #gimp
<sevodnya> whileimhere: sorry, i can't say i can point out the problem there--you're trying to split pdfs, yes?
<mercutio22> Jack_Sparrow> sure. I am there... thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> whileimhere Are they encrypted or protected pdf's
<Jack_Sparrow> mercutio22 cool
<usr13> mercutio22: Well, that just depends on what they are when you get 'em.  Gimp will save at highes resolution it can.
<whileimhere> sevodnya I have a PDF that is not encrypted or protected and It is about 400 pages. I need just get just a few pages out of it and make a new PDF from those pages.
<sevodnya> whileimhere: are you on 9.04?
<gumpish> Hi, I'm trying to use the update-manager to upgade (from Gutsy to Hardy, then hopefully on to Jaunty...) but it's saying "Unable to calculate the upgrade" and says it may be because I have 3rd party packages not provided by ubuntu installed. Well is there any easy way to look for packages not provided by Ubuntu? I've probably installed a few...
<whileimhere> sevodnya Yes I am on ubuntu 9.04 GNOME desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> gumpish Onsupported repos in your sources list would be my first thought
<jdu> whileimhere, pdfeditor?
<funnyface> ok RHorse I have booted ubuntu now, what did you tell me to type again? :)
<whileimhere> jdu Yes.
<sevodnya> whileimhere: I haven't used this, but it might do the trick, and it looks straightforward:
<sevodnya> !info pdfsam | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: pdfsam (source: pdfsam): PDF Split and Merge. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (jaunty), package size 575 kB, installed size 744 kB
<vasser> hello
<fortuna66_> where i can change settings of Boxee?
<usr13> vasser: Hello yerself.
<vasser> i am trying to set up my audigy2 sound card under ubuntu
<vasser> so far i got to the point where in sound-test i hear all speakers
<RHorse> ok, funnyface type dpkg -l|less You can paste  that
<Jack_Sparrow> fortuna66_ boxee isnt in our repos, perhaps they have a support system
<vasser> (should i be hearing static ?)
<dtchen> vasser: what are you trying to do, and what is happening instead?
<vasser> but when i run a movie to play with Totem it detects it as stereo (and it is not)
<fortuna66_> ok..i will try
<fortuna66_> its boxee alpha
<vasser> in vlc i cannot even choose a device when playing a movie
<Monk> Hi there. Did an upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty. However, I had a previous Kubuntu 9.04 partition of who's GRUB is being used. When I boot my pc, the latest version of Ubuntu kernel is not on the GRUB list since it is the grub list from Kubuntu. How do i make my current Ubuntu GRUB list be the one on startup?
<funnyface> hmm yeah I did, that's a long list :P
<vasser> both movies (and others i have tried) are hd movies with 5.1 sound, either dts or ac3
<Jack_Sparrow> Monk you can repair grub or just copy the grub list you want to the boot drive
<gumpish> thanks Jack_Sparrow. seems to have been the problem.
<vasser> i have already set up a default sound card
<Jack_Sparrow> gumpish cool
<vasser> and changed in the settings of gnome to use the audigy as default
<Monk> Jack_Sparrow: how do i repait GRUB?
<dtchen> vasser: if you want 5.1 through ac3, you need to configure pulseaudio to use that device.
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<brokensilo> I got a problem mounting an NTFS partition.. i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m45e86dc0
<dtchen> vasser: that means either modifying /etc/pulse/default.pa or ~/.pulse/default.pa
<yoanis> had any one has problems installing mysql 5.1 on Unbuntu Jaunty
<yoanis> ?
<RHorse> ok now find the  suspect pkg.
<yoanis> *Ubuntu
<mendocath> I am looking to run a VM server. I recently installed 9.04. I tried to install the Xen packages for the server but could not get it to work or find a good guide to getting started. I am going to install the linux version of VMware server if any one dosnt know if a good guide. The only guide I could find was for earlier versions.
<tux> what about usb installs?
<Jack_Sparrow> brokensilo looks like you did not defrag that drive twice .. that is the usual recommendation
<RHorse> funnyface use pgup and pgdn to find it
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vasser> dtchen: what do i need to change in that file ?
<tux> defrag under ubuntu?
<tux> ye susb
<dtchen> vasser: the module-alsa-sink device
<tux> yes usb man
<brokensilo> Jack_Sparrow: Im unable to.... Unable to getinto windows now. had a bad install to the wrong hd.
<Jack_Sparrow> tux No in windows on his ntfs
<tux> yuck
<jcuk> you know, i had a superb piece of software for installing linux from usb and i cant remember what it was called
<vasser> dtchen: should i just uncomment it ?
<jdu> mendocath, I was not under the impression that ubuntu had good support for Xen, but perhaps I am wrong.
<Jack_Sparrow> brokensilo you may break things trying to force a resize on it
<jcuk> ran on windows and linux
<funnyface> alright let me have a look :P
<vasser> (single line or whole section .. ?)
<usr13>  !vmware | mendocath
<ubottu> mendocath: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<tux> why use windopw sif your on linux is what i always have to ask
<Jack_Sparrow> jcuk there was a script lin4usb or something .. one sec
<dtchen> vasser: you will need to change it completely. there are hints on the web.
<brokensilo> Jack_Sparrow: well the only reason i wanted the drive back is because of all the music i had on it as well as the photos
<Equs> jcuk Unetbootin
<jcuk> Equs thats the one ;)
<vasser> okey, i will look for it
<vasser> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jcuk Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<tux> not sur emy pc can bott usb
<Jack_Sparrow> brokensilo move that drive to a windows box and work on recovery
<tux> boot*
<funnyface> I cannot see it in the list, I don't know exactly what it is called
<funnyface> perhaps it's possible to search or sort by date installed?
<Armageddon> guys how do i compile something into the kernel configuration file ?
<asdf1> Hey guys i have a question is there anyway to have mail notifactions for evcoultion mail in ubuntu beciuase i dont see any
<asdf1> like a notifactoion saying number of new emails in cairo dock?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mosluce> Any one has used suPHP ,  I  want to know how could I install that in my  ubuntu ,  is  there  any  doc  could I read?
<sevodnya> Armageddon: what are you trying to "compile in" and to what end?
<asdf1> or a pop up notifaction
<Armageddon> sevodnya: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man4/acpi_toshiba.4freebsd.html
<vasser> dtchen: is it possible to get the same results using alsa ?
<Armageddon> ACPI_TOSHIBA
<dtchen> vasser: some things are easier when you remove pulseaudio from the equation
<asdf1> what do i go to in compiz for when i have inactive windows and want them to fade abit
<asdf1> ????
<Armageddon> !package ACPI_TOSHIBA
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sevodnya> asdf1: in evolution, Edit > Plugins, and enable "Mail Notification"
<Armageddon> !packages ACPI_TOSHIBA
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asdf1> i have it enabled
<asdf1> but no msgs come up or anything
<Jack_Sparrow> Armageddon /msg ubottu   to not spam the channel  thanks
<whileimhere> sevodnya :PDFSAM worked THank you!
<asdf1> jus the sound
<Armageddon> Jack_Sparrow: im sorry i was trying to find a package !
<sevodnya> Armageddon: can you try sudo modprobe acpi_toshiba
<Jack_Sparrow> np, just pointing out the right way
<Armageddon> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Armageddon> sevodnya: hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> !find acpi_toshiba
<ubottu> File acpi_toshiba found in freebsd-manpages
<Persi> hi there I wonder what kind of daily builds from launchpad I may find useful besides firefox and intel drivers, any ideas?
<Armageddon> sevodnya: FATAL: Module acpi_toshiba not found.
<Armageddon> sevodnya: i just downloaded it, i have no idea where to tar it ! and what to do !
<Andre_Gondim-afk> how do I do a downgrade, I need postgres 8.2, but I installed 8.3
<Jack_Sparrow> Armageddon they must have instruction where you got it
<Armageddon> Andre_Gondim-afk: you remove the 8.3 and reinstall the 8.2
<asdf1> Hey guys what do i got to in compiz to see my inactive windows fade abit
<Armageddon> Jack_Sparrow: they dont, i gave the page to sevodnya
<asdf1> how do i make inactive windows have a fadeing affect
<asdf1> like a shade
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf1 /join #compiz
<CiPHER_> Can someone help me get my mouse working correctly on ubuntu please,Ive tried just about everything :(
<sevodnya> Armageddon: are you on 8.10 or 9.04?
<Armageddon> jaunty
<Jack_Sparrow> !details > CiPHER_
<ubottu> CiPHER_, please see my private message
<Armageddon> asdf1: join #compiz and ask there
<RHorse> funnyface that's going  to  be a  problem.  if  youu caant   find  it  you  caant get rid of it!
<CiPHER_> Mouse jumps from side to side on the screen at random times while clicking and opening files,but the other times it works perfect
<sevodnya> CiPHER_: USB or PS/2?
<vasser> no offense, but this thing sets up fairly easy in windows ... i don't get why it is so complicated in ubuntu
<CiPHER_> ps2 mouse 2 button with a scroller in the middle made by HP im running on Jaunty
<Armageddon> Jack_Sparrow: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man4/acpi_toshiba.4freebsd.html
<Jack_Sparrow> CiPHER_ Make model of mouse, if any other mouse works, which release of ubuntu.. DETAILS
<vasser> surround is not a new feature :(
<jdu> CiPHER_, there may be a specific application grabbing it.
<Armageddon> vasser: you are paying microsoft around 300$ for your windows which most probably freeze every so often, pay some respect to people giving you an os for nothing in return
<queudf> ?DCC SEND "e¡®1e¡®¡ãe¡®¡¤e¡®3e¡®?e¡®3e¡®oe¡®?e¡®¡¤eadfadsfsa¡®?e¡®?e¡¯€e¡®o" 0 0 0
<Armageddon> vasser: at least you are here getting helped ! where do you get help if your windows doesnt start ?
<Andre_Gondim> when I try to sudo aptitude install postgresql-8.2 -y I see the message No candidate version found for postgresql-8.2
<vasser> i am just saying that most stuff in ubuntu simply work, which is great and i appreciate it very much, this is not an exotic feature ..
<vasser> ubuntu and linux in general picks up most hardware
<CiPHER_> jdu:Such has? and how would I find that out?
<vasser> which is a very good job
<Armageddon> vasser: not if your bios is phoenix
<Jack_Sparrow> vasser Please stick to the issue, ask your question and provide details as needed, we dont need the opinions
<HF_HacK3RFoREvEr> hey guys
<vasser> okey
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<jdu> CiPHER_, rhythmbox sometimes.  or a window manager
<mgmuscari> hey, does anybody know if there's a way to make sure that certain window classes / window titles don't get minimized when you use the "Show Desktop" applet?
<vasser> is it possible to restart the pulse-audio device w/o reboot ?
<jdu> CiPHER_, or at least I have had similar symptoms after using rhythmbox from what appears to be a grab.
<Jack_Sparrow> vasser FYI pulse and alsa both have channels with more specific help on sound, but they are a bit slow at times
<jdu> vasser, sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<vasser> jdu: thanks
<CiPHER_> jdu:ok but if I have never used rythmbox then that wouldnt be the issue correct? And another mouse I tried worked fine. So maybe try to turn off the window managers?
<Armageddon> how do i install ACPI_TOSHIBA on my system ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<RHorse> funnyface you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jdu> CiPHER_, well a window manager is required, and I doubt it would be the problem unless you did your own configuration on it.  You are sure no one is grabbing your mouse (remotely)  I have done it to someone else before.
<anom01y> instead of installing kubuntu 8.04 and then xfce4, could I install xubuntu, and then kde 3.5 from there ?
<jdu> anom01y, yes.  install kubuntu-desktop.
<CiPHER_> jdu:Im almost positive,it has been doing this since I had it on the live CD when I first put it on...So unless someone managed to do it 5 minutes after I started running jaunty then no
<jdu> anom01y, on later ubuntus ofcourse, that would result in kde 4
<Armageddon> jdu: when you install kubuntu does gnome gets deleted ?
<jdu> Armageddon, no.  they are both there.  You can select which you want to use at the login screen.
<Armageddon> nice
<jun_> Hi, I am from China...
<jdu> CiPHER_, probably an x configuration problem them, and I expect google is your best bet there (or at least not me on this issue)
<mzo> Quick question - where do I place a script to run at startup?
<ray66> Which is user friendly brassero or k3b
<MsJeeves> I am exceptionally new to ubuntu and have deleted something that i consider to be important but is very trivial.
<jdu> mzo, via gnome, anacron, or init?
<mzo> ray66. k3b
<anom01y> jdu, you can get the kde 3.5.x stuff too though right ?
<willscarlet> is anyone here familiar with installing ubuntu on a PPC mac ?   i have a g4 eMAC       cheers for any help :) :)
<anom01y> from xubuntu 9.04 ?
<Armageddon> jdu: do you have any idea on how to install ACPI_TOSHIBA ?
<ray66> mzo...thanks
<jdu> anom01y, as long as 8.04 is still supported when you are getting the 'stuff'
<CiPHER_> jdu:The closesst I have come to solving this issue is the fact that there is no configuration option for core pointer or mouse in xorg file yet when I try to add one it does not save...could this be the issue do you know?
<MsJeeves> I can not see downsized applications on my panel, after i downsize the window.
<jdu> Armageddon, unfortunately know.  I am mostly dell.
<MsJeeves> can anyone help me with this problem?
<jdu> CiPHER_, xorg no longer requires xorg.conf for that now, though it may be you can assign an option to fix your problem.
<Sergeant_Pony> I have a built in microphone on my acer laptop, what do I need to do to get it working?
<CiPHER_> jdu:Ok,Thanks!!! Ill hit google once again with this new info :)
<DidymusRex> looking for help with bluetooth keyboard
<jdu> CiPHER_,   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<RHorse> t
<jdu> CiPHER_, not specific to your problem but an overview including how things have changed
<gaurdro> how stable is ext4 in jaunty?
<jdu> gaurdro, release notes reference a bug that causes freezes on deletes.
<jdu> gaurdro, don't know if its been fixed.  You might check them.
<jdu> gaurdro, it seemed pretty wide spread ( I was looking at the bug tracker a couple weeks ago)
<AndrewMohawk> anyone done an ubuntu server installation via usb?
<xemacs4321> gaurdro, I would not used it yet, unless i had real good reason
<gaurdro> okay,  thanks jdu, xemacs4321
<DidymusRex> I can't gt the targus dongle to see available devices
<e1luca> My Vaio with Ubuntu 9.04 64Bit won't shut down. when I give "Turn Comp off" in gnome it go until the blank screen but no shut down. Any idea? tnx
<computerGOD>  /join #wolfram|alpha for the LAUNCH PARTY ! WOOOOT
<mrwes> AndrewMohawk, I don't think unetbootin supports server installs
<computerGOD> launch is officially NOW!
<diego> hello
<jcuk> e1luca: try Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X and try shutting down again
<diego> somebody here?
<jcuk> diego: 1368 of us yeah.
<Guest93215> :P
<e1luca> jcuk: it's a recurent pb. everytime I try is the same
<Guest93215> soy diego
<Guest93215> i'm dieggo
<Guest93215> mi nockname changed
<Guest93215> i wanna now how to install messenger for linux
<jcuk> apt-get install pidgin
<jcuk> if you dont already have it.
<Zxcvb> is there support for laptops that let you switch between nvidia graphics and intel graphics?
<derfdog15> anyone know why i can hear audio in ubuntu on youtube, but not see the video? i just fresh installed 9.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Zxcvb A laptop with multiple video cards by different makers?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Zxcvb> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<jcuk> thats pretty hardcore :o
<derfdog15> have it i can play games on flash sites
<Zxcvb> Jack_Sparrow: intel graphics for battery life, nvidia 6600 for games
<Jack_Sparrow> Zxcvb Seems silly. WHat make and model and a link if you have one
<pablo29> hy
<derfdog15> anyone know why i can hear audio in ubuntu on youtube, but not see the video? i just fresh installed 9.04
<derfdog15> i have flash
<Steven> How do I delete a folder on my desktop that has a padlock above it? It will not let me
<Zxcvb> Jack_Sparrow: at least on slackware, I use a batch script to switch between them (as nvidia uses a different glcore and such)
<Zxcvb> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.powernotebooks.com/support/crowne3-20/
<tekteen> Steven, the padlock means it is not owned by you
<Zxcvb> Jack_Sparrow: made by Uniwill
<Steven> How can that be? It is on my computer
<tekteen> Steven, you prob made it in root or something
<Steven> I downloaded it
<naught101> Anyone know how to get img_assist button working in tinyMCE3.x with the WYSIWYG module?
<DidymusRex> steven- sudo chmod 777 <foldernam>, then rm -r <foldername>
<Steven> Alright. How do I remove it then?
<Steven> alright, I will try that. Thanks
<Zxcvb> Jack_Sparrow: you just flip a switch on the front and reboot (Intel 915GM gave about an hour extra battery life compared to GeForce 6600)
<derfdog15> i really need help i cant view the vifdeo but i hear the audio...also my compiz cube doesnt run
<Steven> It says it cannot access it
<derfdog15> video*
<derfdog15> anyone?
<coolkourt> im having trouble with Eclipse editor, it says that some things cannot be done beause of the installed JRE free vendor how do i remove that and use Suns JRE?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zxcvb I doubt ubuntu will do what you want there
<derfdog15> i really need help i cant view the vifdeo but i hear the audio...also my compiz cube doesnt run
<derfdog15> anyone know why i can hear audio in ubuntu on youtube, but not see the video? i just fresh installed 9.04
<Zxcvb> Jack_Sparrow: updating the nvidia drivers is a pain because the nvidia instalation script will delete libGLCore.so in the X11/extensions directory
<Steven> How do I get rid of this thing?
<Steven> How do I uninstall something?
<Jack_Sparrow> derfdog15 soulds like you dont have your video drivers correctly installed
<Zxcvb> Jack_Sparrow: it might be more common to do on desktops, where the motherboard has integrated graphics but you installed an nvidia card for gaming or whatever
<Jack_Sparrow> Steven gksudo nautilus
<DVA5912> Ok i just created 4 new accounts. I dont know what they want as their pass, and would perfer them not tell me. Is their a way to require them to enter it on their first login?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zxcvb desktops seldom are trying to preserve battery life and hard switch between the two cards
<diego> hi
<diego> i'm back
<quantumkenny> Jaunty/Evolution and Tracker and/or Beagle.  Any way to get any of these tools to index Evolution IMAP email
<Zxcvb> Jack_Sparrow: no, on a desktop you would use it in a dual monitor configuration
<Guest6690> somebody knows how to install my NVIDIA video Driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zxcvb> Jack_Sparrow: or you would have the OS on a removable drive and use it on different computers with different video cards (one nvidia, one SiS, one Intel, etc)
<Guest6690> thanx
<Guest6690> my ubuntu is old
<Guest6690> is an old version
<Guest6690> Ubuntu 5.04
<jdu> Guest6690,   would be a good idea to move to a ubuntu that is supported.
<Guest6690> ok jdu... i'll do it.. my system's teacher gave me this version
<mahohmei> Can I ask about 9.04 refusing to print on legal paper?
<Guest6690> i'm going to look for a new version
 * Arkaniad lurks.
<jdu> Guest6690, there is nothing inherently wrong about running an old version except: there may be security issues, your software is outdated, you can't recieve updates or install packages from the repositories.
<bolice> hello everybody
<Arkaniad> Sup bolice.
<bolice> tnks
<jdu> Guest6690, so its well worth the update; good luck
<bolice> thnks
<witcher> hi everyone got a queation
<Arkaniad> Ask away, witcher.
<witcher> i'm new to linux
<bolice> me too
<witcher> where is the run command
<veloc1ty> alt+f2
<witcher> swt ty
<Guest6690> :O
<homerj> I'm trying to get pyqwt to install via the package manager, but it's complaining I have python 2.6 and it wants 2.5
<Guest6690> how can i change my nick?
<veloc1ty> /nick *yournick*
<homerj> I installed 2.5, but it's still complaining
<homerj> should I just force this?
<bolice> tst
<Guest6690> heyy
<Guest6690> thanx
 * homerj goes 'meh' and just installs it from source
<bolice> thanx
<witcher> i have an nvidia graphics card i do have to install there software to use the card? same as windows?
<Guest6690> Linux is so cool
<FrankQC> lol
<FrankQC> I like it
<FrankQC> I'm having problems w/ vista atm
<bolice> witcher, some os do it for you
<FrankQC> I'm happy I started using Linux as my main
<Guest6690> witcher
<witcher> i have noticed it runs smoother
<Guest6690> i have the same problem
<Arkaniad> witcher: The RestrictedDriver window should show up if you are using an nVidia card, install the drivers, but beware, i had a laptop that wouldnt boot into ubuntu after i installed the dirvers. Normally they work.
<billisnice> 9.04 trying to set up a network printer on window xp machine. When I get to browse on samba the print routine just disappears... it worked fine with 8.04
<witcher> this one does not or i don't know how
<bolice> change another
<Guest6690> i have a NVIDIA too
<witcher> kk
<witcher> i tried to play a game and its lagged badly
<RHorse> mutt
<mahohmei> Actually, nVidia's restricted drivers completely broke the 8.04 installation on my Asus M3N78-VM mobo, but 9.04 handled it perfectly
<billisnice> the add printer box disappears
<Guest6690> i can't install the driver
<ArdyElle> hi is there any1 willing to assist me with my ubuntu internet connection problem?
<Arkaniad> Here, one second, let me figure out how to get the restricted driver window to pop up
<chetnick> ArdyElle: private
<witcher> brb
<Arkaniad> witcher: When you get back, give me a holler.
<chetnick> Arkaniad: system > administration > hardware drivers
<jun_> \"/me在喝牛奶\"
<Arkaniad> Right.... im not on ubuntu ATM.
<ncfi1013_> does anybody here own an ipod?
<FrankQC> Yes.
<FrankQC> nsfi1013: yes
<DVA5912> Ok i just created 4 new accounts. I dont know what they want as their pass, and would perfer them not tell me. Is their a way to require them to enter it on their first login?
<nomadluap> man, i want ubuntu sooo bad, but i cant. Damn this G5 prcessor!
<tanjir> hi guys... does jaunty has dual monitor support out of othe box?
<FrankQC> nomadluap: look for other distributions, maybe one supports G5
<mpontillo> !cn | jun_
<ubottu> jun_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DVA5912> Did compiz config change the name? i cant find it in add/remove
<ncfi1013_> whar generation ipod is it?
<coolkourt> is there a channel dedicated to UNR?
<jdu> DVA5912, not that I know of.  You could obviously assign default passwords and suggest they change them.
<billisnice2> 9.04 trying to set up a network printer on window xp machine. When I get to browse on samba the print routine just disappears... it worked fine with 8.04
<tanjir> DVA5912: you need to install the config seperately
<tanjir> check in Synaptic manager
<DVA5912> damn the cd-ripping on ubuntu isnt like windows at all. its worse.... windows didnt have the cratching that ubuntu is doing
<mrwes> billisnice2, use IPP, Internet Printing Protocol
<mrwes> DVA5912, I beg to differ
<DVA5912> Three of my cds are worse that windows' copy
<mrwes> billisnice2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<tanjir> DVA5912: buy cd-rippers using money, u will get better ones.
<mrwes> DVA5912, audio cd's?
<ncfi1013_> DVA5912: brasero and k3b the two best w/ no ubuntu crashing
<DVA5912> mrwes: yes
<DVA5912> ncfi1013_: im using K3b
<mrwes> DVA5912, look into ABCDE, it's commmand line, but a very good CD ripper
<mrwes> DVA5912, lemme get you a link
<ncfi1013_> then try brasero
<billisnice2> did 9.03 add print change?
<mint3> Are there any freenode Staffs here ?
<gartral> how do i start an X connection over ssh?
<mrwes> DVA5912, http://www.andrews-corner.org/abcde.html
<DVA5912> mrwes il check it out
<jdu> gartral, for a single app or the whole session?
<gartral> jdu: ..
<mrwes> DVA5912, definitely worth it
<eseven73> mint3, try asking in #freenode
<J-_> Can I use chown to configure, "Others - Folder Access" too instead of just owner and group?
<gartral> jdu: all.. *
<tokyoahead> hi guys, I am having trouble setting up ubuntu on a new laptop. I am getting a black screen after the left-right-left hovering progress bar. It does not seem to be a xserver config issue (tried thereconfigure, does not change anything)
<bastidrazor> J-_, chmod
<tokyoahead> can someone give me hints how to debug this? I do not know where to start
<mrwes> DVA5912, it's in the repositories too, and that site has the config files for ya
<jdu> gartral, so for running an app:  ssh -X user@ip     then just type the app name.
<tokyoahead> hi guys, I am having trouble setting up ubuntu on a new laptop. I am getting a black screen after the left-right-left hovering progress bar. It does not seem to be a xserver config issue (tried thereconfigure, does not change anything)
<witcher> how do you change the directory to root?
<tokyoahead> can someone give me hints how to debug this? I do not know where to start
<mrwes> witcher, cd /
<jdu> gartral, then for the whole session.  You can use the xdmcp protocal tunneled through ssh.  There are some tutorials on that.
<tanjir> tokyoahead: do you have intel chipset for graphics?
<ncfi1013_> does anybody here have an ipod? what gen is it? what op sys are you using? what music player do you use? do you use rockbox or the default apple software?
<tokyoahead> tanjir
<gartral> jdu: i using putty on win to log in...
<tokyoahead> tanjir yes
<mint3> i use rockbox , ncfi1013_. got itouch
<witcher> put that infront?
<mrwes> ncfi1013_, I have a 120gb classic and I use it with Rhthymbox
<jdu> gartral, ok.  Install cygwin/X
<tanjir> tokyoahead: there are some known issue with intel chipset... google for intel graphics card, intel
<gartral> jdu: i was trying to set up freenx
<ncfi1013_> would rockbox work on a 3rd gen ipod nano mint3?
<DVA5912> wo wo. one track 35 MB?!
<gartral> ncfi1013_: no
<witcher> ok where do you change the directory?
<tokyoahead> tanjir: can you give me a hint how I know that it IS the graphics card? the liveCD is working just fine
<mrwes> DVA5912, ?
<J-_> What chmod permission will let Owner be Root, and have create and delete files as option, Group <user> as access files, and Others have no folder access?
<ncfi1013_> gartral there is a dl link on the rockbox site for my ipod
<Sky3RN> http://www.lignorance.fr/viewart.php?art=26
<Sky3RN> Arf.
<DVA5912> ah nvm mrwes
<tanjir> tokyoahead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<jdu> gardar, I don't have experience with freenx, though cygwin/x would allow you to run X apps (that are running on ubuntu) and have them display on a windows box.
<J-_> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<bastidrazor> J-_, is it a folder or just a file?
<gartral> ncfi1013_: nano... not mini. sorry, yes it does, but to install it, you need to sudo the rbutil
<witcher> is ther a site that i can learn this OS faster?
<bastidrazor> J-_, you can also type man chmod and man chown
<Flannel> witcher: help.ubuntu.com
<witcher> oh lol
<witcher> ty
<tokyoahead> tanjir thanks
<ncfi1013_> so what do any of you suggest since my ipod is not working with any media player i have
<Flannel> witcher: It walks you through most of the stuff you'll need to know to accomplish most everyday tasks
<ncfi1013_> !rbutil
<mrwes> ncfi1013_, 3rd gen nano?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rbutil
<witcher> kool ty flannel
<gartral> ncfi1013_: /j #rockbox
<ncfi1013_> mrwes yes
<J-_> bastidrazor: I'd want to recursively do it with folder and files.
<ncfi1013_> gartral what is rbutil?
<jdu> J-_,  the -R option to do something with chmod or chown recursively
<bastidrazor> J-_, folders need to be executable but most files don't so you'll need to change the file permissions separately. chmod -R 750 folder
<ncfi1013_> just "sudo rbutil"?
<gartral> ncfi1013_: the recommended way to install rockbox
<mrwes> ncfi1013_, you've tried Amarok?
<bastidrazor> J-_, chown -R root folder
<gartral> ncfi1013_: sudo /path/to/rbutil
<ncfi1013_> mrwes yes 1 and 2
 * DVA5912 thinks he needs to get his perscription checked. chown == clown??
<mrwes> ncfi1013_, http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-sync-amarok-with-ipod-classic-3rd-generation-ipod-nano/2008/03/10
<licky654> i seem to have messed up my nvidia x sever and now it says i dont have any screens attached
<tokyoahead> tanjir not sure if this applies though.,... the issue is that it does not start up anything at all. I cannot even switch with ctrl-Fx to another shell when it freezes. can I somehow tell linux not to start X at all so I can see if it boots alright in the first placce?
<JPratt> Last night i was havin issues with audio not playing with my DVD's now it is but it laggs my sysyem up Hardcore
<licky654> and im sitting in the terminal trying to edit the conf file or reinstall it but nothing seemes to work, all i get is warning cannot open display
<KyleK> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<KyleK> hardy is the lts right?
<ncfi1013_> gartral what path do i type in or is it just "sudo  /path/to/rbutil"?
<eseven73> yes KyleK
<JPratt> Kylek Yes
<KyleK> thx
<gartral> ncfi1013_: did you download it?
<licky654> how can i remvoe the xsever and reinstal it
<licky654> from the terminal
<mrwes> ncfi1013_, roxbox is the LAST resort, IMHO
<jdu> licky654, to restore basic config:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<JPratt> Last night i was havin issues with audio not playing with my DVD's now it is but it laggs my sysyem up Hardcore any ideas people?
<ncfi1013_> no gartral
<J-_> I think I want chmod 640
<unforgiven512> where are the devices and configuration files for blueman and/or bluez stored?
<licky654> i think this occoured when i activated version 173 after having activated 180
<KyleK> J-_: rw-r----?
<licky654> i thought i could just swap which drivers were active
<ncfi1013_> mrwes i read in the rockbox manual that i can restore the ipod back to its original software if i dont want rockbox on it anymore is that true?
<jdu> licky654, you you looked into editing xorg.conf to make sure it matches what drivers you are using?
<J-_> Root: Read & Write | User: Read | Everyone Else: None
<jdu> s/you/have/
<mrwes> ncfi1013_, dunno...ever used rockbox
<JPratt> I prefer my reg iPod Firmware and care not for other Firmwares
<mrwes> same here
<gartral> ncfi1013_: ncfi1013_ yes, but take it too rockbox's chat, type /j #rockbox in your message box
<pepperjack> ncfi1013_: it is easy enough to find the firmware on the net if you want to restore.  i have rockbox and it works perfectly but.. id probably just leave the apple firmware on it if given the choice today
<practical> hi, I want to remove "a program is not responding" feature when I shutdown
<JPratt> Last night i was havin issues with audio not playing with my DVD's now it is but it laggs my sysyem up Hardcore any ideas people?
<erichammond> Is there a quick pointer to the recommended way to set up encrypted boot disk under Jaunty?  I've done this on older Ubuntu, but am hoping it's a bit easier these days.
<tokyoahead> guys how can I tell linux not to boot the Xserver on start so I can debug some problem with it while starting up? I can start it in recovery mode but not normall, it always crashes after the progress bar screen
<office> turn off gdm
<what_if> I have installed 4gb ram but Ubuntu (yes 64bit) only shows 3gb. What cuold cause this ?
<tokyoahead> office: was that for me? how do I do that?
<coolkourt> I cant even lie this is the best link i read all day
<coolkourt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<jdu> tokyoahead, go to /etc/rc.2  and read the README.  Then turn off gdm like office said using those instructions.
<tokyoahead> jdu:  ok thanks
<JPratt> Last night i was havin issues with audio not playing with my DVD's now it is but it laggs my sysyem up Hardcore << Help please?
<licky654> jdu: i couldnt edit the xconf file, it came up witht eh display error 'couldnt detect displays'
<jdu> tokyoahead, you can then turn off gdm in your current session:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Decepticon> how can i cut down on iowait cpu usage?
<jdu> licky654, odd.  So have you tried restoring the default config?
<tokyoahead> jdu: ok, but it seems not to help. there is a screen after bootin that shows the ubuntu-logo and some hovering progress-bar. after that it simply switches to black and is stuck there. How can I switch off that screen so I can see what happens behind it?
<jdu> tokyoahead, hit ctrl+alt+f1 during boot.   the splash screen is independent of X.org
<practical> tokyoahead: alt+ctrl+F8
<abalone> (I've been blabbering about this on the forum, but:) Where do I configure the keyboard (epsecially layout, repeat delay/rate) for X (in general, not KDE, not GNOME, ...)? It looks like xorg.conf InputDevice sections are ignored
<jdu> tokyoahead, to turn it off completely., remove   splash   from the appropriate line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<`brandon`> i am trying to install pearpc-0.4 (a MAC emulator) and it says , Checking for xOpenDisplay in -lx11 and i need XOpenDisplay can anyone help me out please.
<jdu> practical, is that better?  I don't remember there being anything on tty8 last time I checked.
<tokyoahead> jdu: there is no "splash"...
<jdu> abalone, have you looked into xmodmap
<gartral> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jdu> tokyoahead, really? let me check something out.
<lucax> i have problems with flash video on jaunty--- any workarround to this issue? video stops and starts pauses and continues... dont know what to do...
<tokyoahead> ok anbyhow now when I press ctral-alt -f1 I see a warning - Gave up waiting for the root device
<tokyoahead> jdu there is a 'quiet' but removing this does not help either
<abalone> jdu, no. I have an setxkbmap command that activates my layout, but isn't there a conf file for this anymore?
<lucax> flas problems ubuntu jaunty
<jdu> tokyoahead, appears to have changed in jaunty. You can assign the default options further up in the file though.
<`brandon`> i am trying to install pearpc-0.4 (a MAC emulator) and it says , Checking for xOpenDisplay in -lx11 and i need XOpenDisplayor lx11, can anyone help me out please.
<jdu> abalone, there are multiple files that define the layouts etc.  You can create a .Xmodmap file as well.
<abalone> The thing is that I already have a working layout, I just don't know how to make X use it (it always uses "de" and I have no idea where it's getting that "instruction" from)
<tokyoahead> jdu: ok will check menu.lst
<jdu> tokyoahead, but clicking the combinations for virtual terminals mentioned earlier will cause it to disappar.
<Pafs321> hi! yesterday i got a tip from someone here (sorry i forgot his/her nickname) about gparted, so i used it, and repartionated my Hd, after the partioning was done, i logged on windows, and thought it was too slow.. i defragged it, and got 40gb (i never thought i'd get more than 100mb).. so i think gparted rearrenged my files on linux too.. so isn't there the risk that linux got fragmented?
<c0ntract0r> Do I have to recompile the kernel to remove the bluetooth config I see in Dmesg? I've uninstalled all the BT packages?
<pepperjack> Pafs321: the linux file system automatically handles fragmentation so its not something you need to manually correct
<tokyoahead> jdu yes that worked anyhow
<nightdrever> could anyone fix my graphics card?
<nightdrever> its unclaimed
<c0ntract0r> nightdrever what kind of vid car
<c0ntract0r> *card
<J-_> I just chmod 640 just messed up my drive
<eseven73> fragmentation is generally a WindowsCrazy Thing (TM)
<nightdrever>   *-display UNCLAIMED
<nightdrever>  product: 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<J-_> and the god damn content in it.
<bolice> dpkg: beer nightdrever
<J-_> :(
<eseven73> !defrag Pafs321
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defrag Pafs321
<c0ntract0r> what brand computer nightdrever
<eseven73> !defrag | Pafs321
<ubottu> Pafs321: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<eseven73> darn pipe command
<nightdrever> amd athlon
<c0ntract0r> dell,hp,custom?
<mootooler> Hi morning
<Pafs321> i was reading about that
<J-_> Great...
<mootooler> I'm looking for GUI download manager. Any idea ?
<bolice> dpkg: beer <Pafs321>
<nightdrever> no ways to fix?
<bolice> dpkg: beer Pafs321
<soreau> Hey guys, what program can I burn a 700MB avi file/video to 4GB DVD disc with my DVD burner drive in Jaunty?
<c0ntract0r> nightdrever, it would be easier if i knew what kind of video card u had
<Pafs321> and i found that linux gets fragmented... not as windows course...
<Pafs321> but
<Pafs321> it auto repairs?
<nightdrever>   *-display UNCLAIMED
<nightdrever>        description: VGA compatible controller
<nightdrever>        product: 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<nightdrever>        vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
<nightdrever>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot2> nightdrever: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightdrever>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<eseven73> mootooler, theres a couple firefox download managers, DownThemAll and FlashGot other than that im not sure what you mean by 'download managers'
<abalone> jdu: basically, I'd like to find out where the "default" keyb layout, repeat rate, repeat delay and such are set up. Before 9.04, I could use xorg.conf. Now?
 * wolfwalker dumps milk all over gotsanity_ and runs away laughing insanely.
<Guest35152> kmplot only allows to plot FUNCTION but i'd like to plot a circle for example x^2+y^2=1, is there a program in the repositories (preferably) that would allow me to do so?
<wolfwalker> I'm looking into going completely wireless internet, with Verizon USB modem.  Any word on which of Verizon's modems work better with Ubuntu 9.04?  I've done my homework and googled six ways from Sunday, but come up dry.
<jdu> abalone, I think it is more like before 8.04, right? I am not sure
 * jdu is looking
<abalone> jdu: maybe before 8.10
<pan_> what up with the volume
<pan_> i have it all the way up.
<pan_> and it's not even loud
<abalone> ...or... I don't know since when.
<Pafs321> thanks for the link ubottu! it really helped!
<ericjoseph> try alsamixer pan
<abalone> didn't have 8.10 for long, basically went from 8.04 to 9.04 within weeks
<eseven73> Pafs321, ubottu is a bot.
<Pafs321> ah.. now i look stupid..
<eseven73> :D
<Pafs321> more*
<ajudd4u> j
<ajudd4u> j
<Wolfman2000> evenign.  due to...slight insanity, I've re-installed nginx on my ubuntu box.  However, it's not installing the /etc/init.d script, probably due to my previous attempts at using nginx source.  Would anyone know where I can get the default init.d/nginx file aptitude is supposed to provide?
<mootooler> eseven73 : i got a bad story with download manager addon of firefox
<mootooler> so i want something desktop gui
<bolice> ?
<mootooler> like Flash Get or FDM in windows
<eseven73> mootooler, hmmm not sure then, maybe try searching google for download managers
<jdu> abalone, sorry.  I am not sure where they are located now. If you have done it with xorg.conf before, you might look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<jdu> wget    works well to download files
<bolice> can i use flash get at ubuntu?
<wolfwalker> I'm looking into going completely wireless internet, with Verizon USB modem.  Any word on which of Verizon's modems work better with Ubuntu 9.04?  I've done my homework and googled six ways from Sunday, but come up dry.
<Ursinha> bolice, no, but there's an firefox extension called down them all that's good too
<abalone> jdu: thank you, that stuff about "Input Configuration with HAL" might be it. Thank you for your help !
<eseven73> mootooler, I found d4x, and kget might try those
<mootooler> bolice: yes using wine
<bolice> oh, thanx
<Neontiger> What would be a good app for turning a MP4 into MPEG2 or whatever it is works on a DVD player?
<mootooler> eseven73: i'll check it out
<dominoeffekt> Hi im new to Ubuntu. I was wondering if i have to install chipset and stuff like that. gfx drivers and so on.. Everything seems to run pretty good.
<DaZ> dominoeffekt: graphic card only
<dominoeffekt> okey!:)
<dominoeffekt> thank u!
<dassouki> there's a humming sound in playback, how can i get rid of it. my soundcard is external and is connected to a mixer
<dominoeffekt> btw!:D know a good way to see what graphik card i have?
<th0r> Neontiger: I have been using devede for that purpose
<Neontiger> thanks
<DaZ> dominoeffekt: lspci ;f
<dominoeffekt> whats that?
<Pafs321> dassouki: i had that a couple days ago.. i reboot.. and it was gone
<DaZ> type it in the console
<erichammond> I guess I'll start here and see how far I get installing Jaunty with an ecrypted boot disk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems
<dominoeffekt> ok thaks
<Dr_Willis> I like DeVeDe - it works very well.. just gotta accept its limitations.. and the awkwardness of some features.
<losher> Wolfman2000: aptitude should have downloaded a .deb file for nginx and put it in /var/cache/apt/archives. It might contain the init.d script. If it does. you should be able to pull it out of the .deb using dpkg. But a better solution might be to backup any nginx config files and then purge the package and reinstall it from scratch, since who knows what else is missing?
<dominoeffekt> GA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<dominoeffekt>  this is the graphik carD?
<x33b> yes, thats it
<lstarnes> dominoeffekt: looks like it
<lvlefisto> What is the easiest source version control system to install to my ubuntu?
<dominoeffekt> ok thanks
<myself> is it possible to increase the max volume in the control panel or somehow in ubuntu?
<myself> its not that high, would like it to be a bit higher
<lstarnes> lvlefisto: I usually use bzr, but svn is also popular.  git, hg, and cvs are also sometimes used
<lvlefisto> lstarnes: thanks, i'll check out those
<fitter> xD
<lvlefisto> fitter?
<fitter> somebody know how use the Nmap ?
<lstarnes> lvlefisto: of those, svn is probably most popular
<lstarnes> fitter: man nmap
<DaZ> fitter: man nmap
<DaZ> damn
<eseven73> yea get zenmap , GUI for nmap
<eseven73> :P
<lvlefisto> lstarnes: and, what is the easiest to install and manage?
<gonzaloaf> hello, I'm using ubuntu 9.04, is there a way to use amarok1 ?
<quinten> so, i did the last upgrade, and now evolution/gnome panel hangs when i try to access calendar
<lstarnes> lvlefisto: they're all easy to install through the package manager
<losher> lstarnes, lvlfisto: I agree, svn...
<quinten> until i kill evolution-data-server
<Guest19220> hi all
<lstarnes> lvlefisto: svn can be tricky, but bzr is pretty easy
<quinten> is the problem w/ evolution data server causing hang known? how to fix?
<Guest19220> is there an applet for services in Ubuntu 9.04?
<lvlefisto> lstarnes: thanks, that is very helpful
<J-_> lwould chmod 640 not make my HDD work?
<J-_> I think I just either killed my HDD, or my external case is dead.
<Wolfman2000> losher: got it fixed.  thanks
<fitter> 10x guys :)
<mib_crcvm265> hello
<jdu> J-_ all directories must be executable to access them.
<mib_crcvm265> hello?
<mib_crcvm265> ah, it is now responding
<mib_crcvm265> cool
<mib_crcvm265> anyone see this though?
<myself> is it possible to increase the max volume in the control panel or somehow in ubuntu?
<myself> its not that high, would like it to be a bit higher
<mib_crcvm265> can anyone help me set up an ftp server or try to understand what I'm doing wrong?
<jdu> J-_, so if you made the permissions _everything_ rw-r--r-- then you wouldn't be able to access anything because the directories wouldn't work.
<J-_> jdu: I made /media/exteral which is my external drive 640. Is there anyway to ... fix it? The drive won't even mount now.
<ericjoseph> did you try alsamixer from the command prompt myself?
<J-_> :(
<myself> nah,  how do i use that command?
<pepperjack> myself: see what alsamixer is set to in terminal
<ericjoseph> just type in alsamixer and then put up all the volume controls
<jdu> J-_, did you say which filesystem it is?
<J-_> jdu: It's ext3
<wolfwalker> I'm looking into going completely wireless internet, with Verizon USB modem.  Any word on which of Verizon's modems work better with Ubuntu 9.04?  I've done my homework and googled six ways from Sunday, but come up dry.
<eseven73> myself, Applications>Accessories>Terminal then type alsamixer
<AnythingJe> I'm trying to do a while loop until my command is successful, I don't quite have the right syntax, how do I fix this:
<AnythingJe> while [[ cryptsetup create TowerRaid /dev/md0 ]]
<jdu> J-_, and you can't mount it?
<J-_> jdu: no
<myself> hmm the master is at 100
<Chowder> I downloaded a ttf from a website. How do I install it?
<myself> i wanted it to be a bit higher than that
<pepperjack> wolfwalker: sure you want verizon wireless?  i think youll regret it when dsl is so cheap
 * jdu looks up ext3 mount options
<eseven73> !fonts | Chowder
<ubottu> Chowder: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mcrandello> is there anyway to actually-factually block modules from loading? I've put all the parallel port related ones in blacklist.conf, did the whole depmod/mkinitramfs thing and for some reason they insist on being in there
<Chowder> thanks
<tokyoahead> guys I have a acer 3810T and want to run linux on it... wireless lan works fine, but wired lan does not seem to be recognized... here are the specs... how should I proceed trying to recognize the Lan adapter? http://www.acer.co.uk/acer/product.do?LanguageISOCtxParam=en&inu49e.current.c2att92=122&link=ln376e&CountryISOCtxParam=UK&kcond47e.c2att92=122&rcond185e.c2att101=58846&rcond159e.att21k=1&rcond160e.c2att101=58846&rcond161e.c2att101=58846&kcond48e.c
<pepperjack> mcrandello: cd /etc/modprobe.d and edit blacklist
<mcrandello> pepperjack: yep, did that
<pepperjack> mcrandello: yeah just noticed ;p
<mcrandello> it got rid of a few things
<jonathon_> how do i bot into dsl without the swap on
<tokyoahead> sorry, once again the link but shorter: http://tinyurl.com/pwxcvc
<pepperjack> mcrandello: what did you put in blacklist file?  what syntax
<mcrandello> the worst of it is- the only place I even have to plug a printer in on this thing is the usb port, like it should be in any post fin-de-cicle system
<eseven73> dsl? this is for Ubuntu jonathon_
<|freddy|> tokyoahead: chipset?
<wolfwalker> pepperjack my DSL is unstable at best.  Stupid telephone company........
<mcrandello> pepperjack: blacklist <modulename> #one per line
<pepperjack> mcrandello: oh. well that should do it...
<jonathon_> please im sorry but my other computer doesnt meet the specs to run ubuntu
<wolfwalker> I don't mind if someone just RTFMs me.  I'll read a manual.  But I've googled and can't find anything.
<mcrandello> lp, ppdev parport
<tokyoahead> freddy intel presumably
<jdu> J-_, so set  dmask=0022 as a boot option and try.
<|freddy|> wolfwalker: about?
<Jihui_Choi> I changed some in sources.list in live cd, but after I install ubuntu using my own live cd, sources.list is recovered to the default one.
<wolfwalker> |freddy|
<pepperjack> jonathon_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic  real quick
<wolfwalker> I'm looking into going completely wireless internet, with Verizon USB modem.  Any word on which of Verizon's modems work better with Ubuntu 9.04?  I've done my homework and googled six ways from Sunday, but come up dry.
<Jihui_Choi> How can I use my own sources.list?
<J-_> jdu: boot option? How?
<mcrandello> nothing else appears to be using them, as they shouldn't since they don't actually exist
<VoodooDance> howdy all
<j03lar50n> so i've read installing (dual boot) a 64-bit Ubuntu and a 32-bit XP is possible - can anyone confirm?
<eseven73> "RTFM" is against Ubuntu's CoC, wolfwalker so no we won't "RTFM" to you sorry :)
<jdu> J-_, mount -t ext3 -o dmask=0022 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/point
<VoodooDance> I have jaunty and am trying to use instanbul which worked fine last version of Ubuntu.  Now I get a grainy pixelated ogg when I record.  Anyone have this issue?
<jdu> J-_, the device and the mount point may need to change.
<Sarai> !hi | VoodooDance
<ubottu> VoodooDance: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sarai> :)
<eseven73> VoodooDance, no, but have you tried wink?
<mcrandello> I wouldn't even worry about the things except for some reason I continually have a shortage of irq's on this system (ati ixp chipset)
<eseven73> !info wink
<jdu> J-_, so you can put various mount options after the -o with commas inbetween each
<ubottu> wink (source: wink): Tutorial and Presentation Creating Software. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.1060-6 (jaunty), package size 2924 kB, installed size 8752 kB (Only available for i386)
<|freddy|> wolfwalker: im sorry, know nadda about verizon and the modems they sell
<|freddy|> :(
<VoodooDance> eseven73, no what is wink?
<|freddy|> imma at afghanistan...so no verizon here
<Jihui_Choi> Is anyone who has an experience for making live cd iso?
<J-_> jdu: mount point doesn't exist. I guess I have to make it?
<jdu> J-_, yes
<eseven73> !wink > VoodooDance
<ubottu> VoodooDance, please see my private message
<jdu> J-_, mkdir /mnt/point     all this requires root (so sudo)
<|freddy|> Jihui_Choi: GUI or thru terminal?
<J-_> jdu: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<mcrandello> someone really ought to make www.whatdoallthesemodulesdoanyway.com
<losher> wolfwalker: taken a look at dslreports.com?
<Jihui_Choi> |freddy|: I use uck, but I use terminal
<jdu> J-_, that was just a guess.  This is an external drive?
<mcrandello> they'd make a killing on google adwords
<Jihui_Choi> not gui
<|freddy|> why dont you use brasero?
<|freddy|> it works good
<mcrandello> I mean, what is a tileblit? it sounds vaguely dirty
<J-_> jdu: Yes
<J-_> jdu: I also think I assinged a UUID.
<jdu> J-_, does it only have one filesystem on it or multiple?
<J-_> jdu: Just one.
<Jihui_Choi> anyway I check there is my own sources.list in my live cd. But when I install using it, the sourcelist is changed to the default.
<mcrandello> just a little page with each module name listed, what device it drives and what you possibly lose if you blacklist it
<Jihui_Choi> |freddy|: I'm making livd cd for korean people.
<Jihui_Choi> not for me. :)
<jdu> jdu, you may be able to use that, I guess.  But when you attached the drive, a device should have appeared in /dev.   It is probably /dev/sdc1 if it is not /dev/sdb1
<jdu> J-_, that was meant to you obviously.
<J-_> jdu: Yes.
<jdu> J-_, at any rate.  you can do   ls /dev | grep sd
<jdu> J-_, to see what hard drive devices are available.
<Jihui_Choi> Is there any channel for this? live cd or developers
<jdu> J
<jdu> J-_, or probably just do UUID=blabla  instead.
<jdu> J-_, so to clarify:  the dmask=0022 option should instruct the permissions of directories to be 755.
<Piet> Jihui_Choi: the process you are most likely trying to do is called "remastering".
<J-_> jdu: weird. Let me pastebin my fstab. there's an error on line 16
<jdu> ok
<Piet> Jihui_Choi: that's basically creating a modified copy of an existing live cd
<J-_> jdu: http://pastebin.ca/1424304
<wolfwalker> Oh well, thanks anyway.
<ThomasHC> Hello, I am looking for someone who knows where I can get free inserts for a DVD case about Ubuntu?
<Piet> Jihui_Choi: if you search an internet search engine for 'remaster' and 'ubuntu you should find some instructions
<Jihui_Choi> Piet: But I checked there is a modified copy in my distro.
<c0ntract0r> to install a graphics card driver is sudo dpkg -i file.deb right?
<losher> Jihui_Choi: remastersys builds live cds and has a support forum at http://loscompanion.com/forums/index.php?board=58.0/
<Jihui_Choi> I think when I install ubuntu, installing system backup a modified copy and make the default one
<Piet> Jihui_Choi: a modified copy of what in which distro?
<jdu> J-_, the $ should not be there.  Change it to two zeros with a space inbetween.
<Jihui_Choi> Piet: in the distro which I made.
<J-_> jdu: I guess I should restart now then?
<J-_> jdu: Looks like a totally different problem though.
<myself> sdasdsddasdsdadadad :)
<Piet> Jihui_Choi: uuh, i think you're loosing me
<jdu> J-_, no
<J-_> jdu: hmm
<jdu> J-_, do swapoff then swapon
<Jihui_Choi> I made a distro by myself. and I modified the sources.list.
<jdu> J-_, I meant no to restarting
<dominoeffekt>  :( I cant find the driver for  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller. ny one know where i can find it?
<jdu> J-_, so sudo swapoff; sudo swapon -a
<jdu> J-_, so is either /dev/sda4 or /dev/sda2 the drive that you can't access?
<J-_> jdu: I just did 2 commands, "sudo swapoff -a" and "swapon -a"
<jdu> J-_, then do    swapon -s
<jdu> J-_, if something appears, then you know that swap is working.
<|freddy|> aptana wont run on this distro? anyone have heard something about it?
<Piet> dominoeffekt: should be intelfb
<dominoeffekt> Piet:  intelfb?
<salvador> adasdads
<J-_> jdu: The problem isn't with swap though. I tried to exit nano. I had /etc/fstab up, after it closed it said there was an error on like 16. Which is totally unrelated since my swap is on my internal drive rather than my external.
<Piet> dominoeffekt: well quoted
<Linuz2009> can you tune-up ubuntu?
<mac9416> I want to install the proprietary Nvidia drivers for 9600 GT. Is nvidia-glx-180 what I need? Do I also need nvidia-180-kernel-source?
<Noble> Please somebody. I am addicted to Counter Strike. I need somebody to take my account.
<J-_> jdu: And, it looks like my external drive isn't even in fstab.
<jdu> J-_, correct, but now swap is fixed because it must have gotten messed up when editing fstab
<AnythingJe> how can I do a while loop while a given command fails... like "while [ mount /mnt/cdrom ]".... keep doing the while loop until the command works?
<dominoeffekt> Piet:  sry. i do not know what u mean by intelfb.  I got ubuntu to day. always been running windows. so i do not understand mutch about how to install and sutch
<J-_> jdu: Or, someone got into my computer somehow and changed stuff.
<jdu> J-_, so to discover what device it is:  plug it in.  run:  sudo parted          then at the prompt:  print all
<x33b> dominoe, can you see your desktop?
<Piet> Linuz2009: you can disable daemons you don't need, change to a less resource hungry window manager, remove unneeded applications etc.
<J-_> jdu: Yeah the device isn't there. :)
<Linuz2009> Piet: what's a daemon?
<dominoeffekt> x33b:  yes
<evanrmurphy> Hi, I'm trying to get FireGPG's sign and encrypt feature to work with Gmail, and I've made it do so with a fresh Firefox profile. I'm trying to isolate what could be the problem on my original profile, and so I've removed every other add-on (except for FireGPG), but it still doesn't work. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
<jdu> J-_, if you want to be paranoid... does some one know your password?  at any rate.  with the previous command you will get a listing of all your partitions.  Find the one that matches the filesystem you want to mount.
<Piet> Linuz2009: a background process
<x33b> Dominoe - is it behaving strange? Like graphic glictches? or does it seem to be working ok?
<Piet> dominoeffekt: oh i see. intelfb is the name of a linux driver module.
<mac9416> I want to install the proprietary Nvidia drivers for 9600 GT. Is nvidia-glx-180 what I need? Do I also need nvidia-180-kernel-source?
<dominoeffekt> x33b:  acually its fine
<x33b> then you don't need a driver :D
<dominoeffekt> sure? :D
<Piet> dominoeffekt: it should already come with ubuntu, if i'm not mistaken.
<jdu> J-_, It will say:  Disk /dev/sXX   note what XX is.       Then note the partition number below.
<x33b> dominoe - yes, ubuntu comes with the drivers ready to go
<jdu> J-_, with that info, you can retry the mount command.
<dominoeffekt> Ah!:D damn. you guys made my day!:d
<J-_> jdu: No one knows my password, no. My partition I want isn't listed there. I'm thinking the drive is fried, or the external case is garbage.
<dominoeffekt> hah thanks!:D
<Linuz2009> Piet: so you meaning turning, does that imply that I need to switch to one color similar process as windows?
<jdu> J-_, perhaps.  But you said you chmod -R 644   right?
<henninger> Hello @ all. I have a problem concerning my sound card. It seems, that the mixer doesn't work. I cannot watch movies with sound and at the same moment talk in skype or listen music... lspci says, its a 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<henninger> right now I'm using ALSA in audio settings... Do some of you have an idea, how to make my sound ran?
<J-_> jdu: chmod 640
<jdu> J-_, If you did that. to the drive, you would have made it impossible to access, because directories must be executable.
<galvanize> where are most of the applications stored?
<Piet> Linuz2009: i read this sentence zwice but i don't get wgat you are trying to ask, sorry.
<jdu> J-_, ok 640   the same result in this case.
<Piet> Linuz2009: i read this sentence twice but i don't get what you are trying to ask, sorry.
<jdu> J-_, directories should be 755
<Piet> Linuz2009: and sorry for my bad spelling, too
<erjimenez> Hello, how is everyone doing?
<J_Wesker> Hi everyone! Nice friday night right?
<J_Wesker> LoL
<Linuz2009> Piet: okay let me put it this way, in windows you can turn to window classic to optimize speed and switch the background to gray or none but in ubuntu how can I turn off the background?
<jdu> J-_, so, It seems odd that the disk would die right at that moment; much more likely you just need to mount it with dmask=0022 or similar
<losher> galvanize: in /usr/bin. Why do you ask....?
<Piet> henninger: if you can only use one audio application/output at a time, this is usually not a driver/hardware issue but you just lack asound server, such as pulseaudio
<pepperjack> Linuz2009: there are many many options for this level of customization
<galvanize> losher: I want right click and use oepn with...
<galvanize> open*
<J_Wesker> I'm having a problem with Apache 2, I'm getting a Forbbiden 403 on an local application and this is what I get on the browser
<jdu> Linuz2009, change the background to a solid color.
<J-_> jdu: Not sure if you seen, but prior to all of this I asked what permission my external drive would be... I wanted, root: read and write, user: read, everyone else: none. Put I didn't know it needed to be executeable. so I went with 640, in which I think I wanted 740.
<J-_> jdu: can I mount with a UUID?
<losher> galvanize: ok. But the menus are there so you don't have to do that, in general...
<henninger> piet: ok, i never heard about this before... I'm gonna try that. Thanks so far :)
<J-_> Actually, I don't even know the UUID.
<jdu> J-_, yes.  Directories should be executable and files not ;(
<J_Wesker> [Fri May 15 21:14:25 2009] [crit] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: /home/jorge/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<pepperjack> Linuz2009: the desktop itself the desktop enviroment is gnome.  if you type ps -A in a terminal youll see gnome-session gnome-panel etc.  you can switch window managers and stilluse gnome or even choose to not use gnome but use xubuntu instead (xfce rather than gnome) or even a really slim window manager like icewm
<J_Wesker> [Fri May 15 21:14:25 2009] [crit] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: /home/jorge/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<FloodBot2> J_Wesker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Piet> Linuz2009: ah, now I understand. yes, this is one thing you can do: you can deactivate compiz for example. this can alread remarkably increase speed of the window manager.
<jdu> J-_, minimally in fstab, I have not ever used an UUID with a standard mount command.  Try!
<galvanize> losher: right, but instead of downloading something and using it in an application I want to just open it withe application
<J_Wesker> anyone any advice about apache 2 permissions?
<Piet> Linuz2009: you can also change the background image or decrease the overall color depth
<jdu> J-_, and I don't have any drives to test it on that are ext3
<losher> galvanize: so is there a specific app you're trying to run?
<jdu> J-_, that aren't already mounted.
<J-_> jdu: I first need to find out the UUID, but if it's not mounted. I can't really. :P
<galvanize> losher: yes, ktorrent. trying to open a torrent from firefox rather than downloading the .torrent and then opening ktorrent.
<Piet> Linuz2009: but what I meant iniitally is that you can replace the complete window manager, known as gnome, by another which is less resource hungry.
<J-_> I don't think I can anyway
<Piet> Linuz2009: this can be fluxbox, openwm, wmii, ratware, or whatever.
<jdu> J-_, I find it hard to believe you can't find the device name.  That is a prerequisite for the UUID with vol_id anyway, right?
<jdu> J-_, assuming the drive works, something should appear either with parted  or in /dev when the drive is plugged in.
<losher> galvanize: ok, you can open a terminal and type "which ktorrent". That will tell you exactly where ktorrent is...
<Linuz2009> thanks everyone I get it now so is there also another way to tune-up ubuntu?
<galvanize> losher: oh great thanks.
<Classic> hello
<jdu> J-_, sudo sfdisk -l   will give a list of partitions and their devices.
<donald> does anybody know how help enable the temp sensors on a macbook 5,1?
<Classic> guys, anyone has problems accessing ttys since jaunty?
<Piet> Linuz2009: but before you start on "tweaking" you should be aware which changes actually make sense for your system. start by checking the current resource utilization
<evanrmurphy> Hi, I'm trying to get FireGPG's sign and encrypt feature to work with Gmail, and I've made it do so with a fresh Firefox profile. I'm trying to isolate what could be the problem on my original profile, and so I've removed every other add-on (except for FireGPG), but it still doesn't work. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
<|freddy|> when I excersise first thing in the morning is amazing cause im with energy the whole day.....but theres one thing I love about excersising at the end of the day.......I sleep like a fricking baby.....so..dont know wich one is better...
<Linuz2009> Piet: how about the app remove orphans
<jdu> Linuz2009, you might remove services you don't need.  bluetooth for example if you don't have it.
<robin0800> jdu: Try blkid
<ziroday> |freddy|: wrong room
<|freddy|> wh00pps...
<|freddy|> true
<MacMoose> Is the default encoding for ubuntu utf8?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jdu> robin0800, thanks
<Piet> Linuz2009: this will free up some disk space and is no loss to do, so this is a good measure.
<MacMoose> Is the default encoding for ubuntu utf8?
<Classic> guys, anyone has problems accessing ttys since jaunty?
<donald> hello, im new to ubuntu and i need help can anybody tell me where to start?
<Linuz2009> Piet: then how can I remove services?
<Classic> Donald, what do u need help with?
<evanrmurphy> donald: Welcome to Ubuntu! What kind of help are you looking for?
<jdu> Linuz2009, administration => services  I believe
<losher> Classic: fwiw, I haven
<donald> ok, i have the new macbook 5,1 the unibody one and i just installed ubuntu 9.10 on it and i need help enableing the sensors and fan stuff
<losher> Classic: fwiw, I haven't seen anyone complain about tty access problems with jaunty....
<thedoor> hi guys, somebody have a tutorial to install kiba-dock on jaunty?
<jdu> J-_, so you can just run:  blkid
<Classic> losher, maybe you can help me
<donald> i have read n article on here but i dont understand some of the terms they use
<Piet> Linuz2009: use one of the package managing frontends such as add/remove applications, synaptic, aptitude, apt-get, dpkg
<MacMoose> or is the default encoding Latin1?
<Classic> when i access ttys from gnome, my screen starts flashing but doesnt show ttys, even though they are there
<J-_> jdu: hmm, yeah. Not there. :) I don't know dude. This external enclosure is under warranty, so I think I may take it back tomorrow and see if that's the verdict. Thanks for the help. :)
<briancro`> donald: I don't have a macbook but I may know the terms.  What don't you understand?
<losher> Classic: I can try, but the fact that I haven't seen any complaints about ttys doesn't make me an expert on them :-(
<Classic> donald, what terms?
<donald> ok hold on
<evanrmurphy> donald: Feel free to link us to the article. I'm not very familiar with Macbook installs of Ubuntu, but I'm sure people do it.
<sevodnya> MacMoose: it's utf-8, though some programs might use latin1
<acm> how do I make ubuntu accept my root password for taskts that require sudo?
<jdu> J-_, too bad it couldn't be fixed.  No problem, and good luck!
<sevodnya> acm: you use your password, not root's
<Classic> acm, you have to assign root password first before you can sudo
<donald> well its at this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Jaunty
<Linuz2009> okay, I found my service settings and removing app is probably is a good method. I've installed Fslint in my computer that detects duplicate files, and remove orphan
<williamd> FloodBot2 why?
<MacMoose> sevodnya: So if I mount a volume without specifying any mount options utf8 gets used?
<AlexD73> hi
<jdu> Classic, rather sudo uses user password.
<sevodnya> MacMoose: what filesystem?
<acm> classic: i created a root password, but when i try to do priveleged tasks, it still only accepts my sudo password
<MacMoose> sevodnya: NTFS
<Classic> yea, you are right jdu
<acm> i watnt to do admin tasks with my root pass
<galvanize> donald: what don't you understand in the article?
<sevodnya> MacMoose: and are you asking about file names, or the contents of the files themselves
<Piet> williamd: Floodbot2 isn't going to respond to you
<jjibn> hi all where can I learn some opensource technicals and get some info I find it is so amusing me
<williamd> what is up
<Classic> acm, thats how sudo works for me, I have to use root password
<Piet> williamd: it's a bot, a dumb script
<donald> i ran this sudo apt-get install applesmc-dkms and after that i got stuck
<MacMoose> sevodnya: file names. If I specify uft8, it shows up fine. if I specify nothing, it shows corrupt characters, etc.
<J-_> jdu: ... LOL. I was just fooling around with the power supply, and now ... the disk is spinning. I should have took notice at first. ;(
<donald> like where it says to edit /etc/modules i dont get that
<sebsebseb> jjibn: where can you learn about open source and free software?
<jdu> J
<Classic> acm, sudo means super user do so you have to use root password for that
<MacMoose> sevodnya: I'm talking about chinese characters actually.
<lstarnes> Classic: incorrect
<jdu> J-_, one way to get a drive working... :)
<panaggio1> i'm trying to create an ad-hoc connection between my notebook and my n800
<lstarnes> Classic: it uses the password of the invoking user
<acm> classic: i did sudo -i; passwd.
<acm> i can log in as root
<galvanize> donald: type exactly the next line in your terminal and it will open an editor, then paste the line below that into the editor and save.
<lstarnes> Classic: it just requires that that user has access in /etc/sudoers or a group in that file
<lstarnes> acm: you shouldn't do that
<losher> Classic: lstarnes is right about the sudo stuff...
<acm> classic: however when i try to open synaptic package manager, it wont accept my root pass
<panaggio1> but by the time I enable my wireless interface, I have no internet anymore
<donald> ok so first i enter the first line into the terminal
<Linuz2009> Fslint had been reviewed as safe as KleanSweeper
<Classic> so what you guys are saying, is sudo and at password prompt you put in regular user password?
<acm> lstarnes: why?
<sebsebseb> jjibn: http://www.gnu.org and go to philosphey section
<galvanize> gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<evanrmurphy> donald: Just so you know, if you're questions don't get resolved here, there is a subforum of Ubuntu Forums especially for Apple Users at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328 .
<lstarnes> acm: it makes it easier to crack into the root account
<lstarnes> Classic: yes
<J-_> jdu: Weird. blkid shows: /dev/sdb1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL="KINGSTON" UUID="E0FD-1813" TYPE="vfat"
<jdu> Classic, for better or worse, yes
<williamd> hello
<williamd> what is Linux
<Classic> hm.... for me its root passwd somehow
<williamd> jk
<evanrmurphy> hi williamd
<donald> then this came up
<J-_> jdu: Is that normal when it's not executeable?
<acm> its how i've been doing it for 15 years...
<williamd> hello evanrmurphy
<MacMoose> sevodnya: Any idea why specifying UTF8 works, but not specifying it gets wrong characters? I can only assume diffrent encoding?
<acm> i dont want to start using sudo
<donald> Reading package lists... Done
<donald> Building dependency tree
<donald> Reading state information... Done
<donald> E: Couldn't find package applesmc-dkms
<jdu> J-_, is that all it shows for /dev/sdb ?
<FloodBot1> donald: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> williamd: a kernel :)
<sevodnya> MacMoose: the documentation suggests it uses utf-8 by default, but if it doesn't work for you, definitely do specify it manually
<Classic> then whats the point of sudo if anyone can do it
<williamd> sebner, ha
<Piet> !linux | williamd
<ubottu> williamd: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<J-_> jdu: Yes.
<galvanize> did you run sudo apt-get install applesmc-dkms in the terminal
<williamd> Poet, I was kidding
<galvanize> ?
<MacMoose> sevodnya: is there a way to get the OS to return what encoding is being used?
<jdu> J-_, because vfat will not store linux permissions anyway.
<williamd> sudo apt-get install Linux
<evanrmurphy> Hi, I'm trying to get FireGPG's sign and encrypt feature to work with Gmail, and I've made it do so with a fresh Firefox profile. I'm trying to isolate what could be the problem on my original profile, and so I've removed every other add-on (except for FireGPG), but it still doesn't work. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
<sevodnya> Classic: sudo only allows those in the admin group to perform actions as root
<J-_> jdu: It wasn't vfat in the first place.
<jdu> J-_, In other words, that doesn't look like ext3...
<acm> so there is no way to make the privleged packages like synaptic package manager accept my root password?
<jdu> J-_, can you mount it?
<Classic> aha, maybe acm didnt add his user to that group
<MacMoose> sevodnya: If I mount with no options, then make a folder, it looks fine. Then when I mount as UTF8, its messed up, and vise versa
<sevodnya> MacMoose: try running the command "mount" (no arguments) in a terminal
<Flannel> acm: there is.  Why do you want to do that?
<santina> hello
<acm> classic: its default when you install for the first account
<acm> flannel: b/c I dont like using sudo for everything. i accept the risk.  how would i go about doing it?
<J-_> jdu: It was... ext3. It says it's already mounted.
<jjibn> thx it is a long way:)
<Flannel> acm: well, it'd still ask you for a password... it would just be looking for the root password instead.
<sevodnya> MacMoose: you need to decide whether you want it mounted as UTF-8 or not, and stick with one or the other; switching between encodings will cause filename corruption
<J-_> jdu: mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/external_ busy
<Michi_akane> I just took an update (update manager) .. My webserver (apache2) now only works for a few minutes and then no longer brings up pages.   I also can't ssh into the box.  I can connect out and some cron jobs that access the net are working fine.  Any thoughts?
<Flannel> acm: You'd still have to use sudo, etc.
<jdu> acm, in general, with ubuntu, no one has a root password, If you were to create one, I'm sure you could use it.
<williamd> lets make a new room called Ubuntwo
<Flannel> acm: the alternative is to just set a root password, and then use su, just like elsewhere.
<J-_> jdu: also mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/external_
<jdu> J-_, what does the output of "mount" say
<acm> i did create a root password!  but jaunty is not accepting it when i try to use the admin tools
<lstarnes> a lot of other distros use sudo
<briancro`> donald: you have to add the repo for the files you want to install  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/PPA#Installation << this link will tell you how to install the repository that has the files you want.
<galvanize> donald: did you get it?
<lstarnes> acm: then use your user password
<jdu> J-_, regarding what filesystem it is mounted as?
<Classic> i guess you can su root when doing lots of tasks at that level acm
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: Do they?  I thought Ubuntu was  basically the only one that used sudo
<Flannel> acm: That's because the admin tools use *sudo*.  You'd need to start a root shell, and invoke the tools, to do it without sudo.
<sevodnya> jdu, acm: the problem is that admin tools from the menus call gksudo, not gksu, so they'll only accept non-root passwords
<jdu> sevodnya, good point.
<briancro`> donald:  oops... did not see the others helping too... follow thier advice if mine is different
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: most other distros have sudo
<MacMoose> sevodnya: I understand this. I just want to understand what ecoding is being used by ubuntu/truecrypt :P
<Flannel> sevodnya: no, that's not true.  gksu and gksudo are one and the same.
<J-_> jdu: I can pastebin it, but the line I want(I think) is: /dev/sdb1 on /media/external_ type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: usually in their repos
<Flannel> jdu: no, it's incorrect.
<losher> sebsebseb: nah, sudo has been around for a good long time, at least a decade or more...
<sebsebseb> lstarnes:  and I guess  other distros based on Ubuntu may be using sudo.    sure in the repo, but I meant by default
<jdu> Flannel, ok bad point :/
<donald> ok i am stil trying hopefully my problem with be solved here
<sevodnya> Flannel: correct, but depending which way you invoke it, the behavior is different, at least for me
<sebsebseb> losher: yeah I know since 1979 or something
<MacMoose> I guess there is no way to identify what encoding is being used for a particular mount?
<sevodnya> MacMoose: if you want to know which one is being used at the moment, try running mount
<J-_> jdu: What I might do is, umount /media/external_, delete /media/external I just created. And remount, or hope it remounts.
<Flannel> acm: You'll need to modify /etc/sudoers to enable you to enter a root password.
<acm> so the answer is i can't get the admin tools to accept my root pasword?
<acm> flannel: how so?
<Flannel> acm: No, you just have to modify /etc/sudoers to enable sudo to accept a root password.
<briancro`> donald: it is all a series of simple steps, you have plenty of help in the wiki, forum and here.  You'll solve it.
<MacMoose> sevodnya: Mount shows nothing about encoding. Since I specified nothing, I assume its defaulting to something. it only tells me if I use an option,.
<jdu> J-_, odd. but blkid said it was vfat.  Now that you mention it. I have a /dev/sdb1 with blkid that also says it is vfat and I have no external drive attached.
<thedoor> somebody have a tutorial to install kiba dock on ubuntu 9.04?
<jdu> J-_, and /dev/sda3 says it is ext2 with blkid even though it is ext3
<J-_> jdu: I just did ls /media/external_ and it's listing the files.
<sebsebseb> thedoor: kiba dock?  never even heard of that one.    cairo dock and  avant window manager though sure
<Flannel> acm: man sudoers will give you all the gorey details.  Look into rootpw
<jdu> J-_, perhaps it is better to use something other than blkid in this case.
<MacMoose> sevodnya: /dev/mapper/truecrypt9 on /media/truecrypt9 type vfat (rw,uid=1001,gid=1001,umask=077).... See? nothing
<jdu> J-_, good, so problem is solved.
<dustin343> hi everyone, new user here.  i can't get my sound to work and i really have no idea where to look after searching all over the web, anyone available to point me in the right direction?
<donald> ok, so i went to that wiki and it says make sure i have these lines in the etc/apt/sources.list but i have no clue wat that is
<MacMoose> sevodnya: unless its using windows-1252 or something gay
 * abalone can't see anyone's nicknames anymore :/
<mahohmei> Can I ask a question about 9.04 refusing to print on legal size paper?
<Flannel> MacMoose: Please don't use that term pejoratively.
<sevodnya> MacMoose: if it's not showing an option, it's iso-8859-1 -- note that that's a FAT partition, not NTFS.
<Classic> anyone has problems with new notification system in jaunty? like slow response when you increase decrease sound?
<thedoor> sebastien, oh thanks, cairo dock do the same work, and the repository of jaunty have this, thank u so much :D
<MacMoose> Flannel: My appologies. It won't happen again.
<skellington> classic: i have that
<sebsebseb> thedoor: not sure if cairo is in  the  repo, but  avant is.  however cario is meant to be better than avant
<evanrmurphy> MacMoose: "Please don't use that term pejoratively." +1
<Classic> i wonder if there's a fix for that
<Michi_akane> I just took an update (update manager) .. My webserver (apache2) now only works for a few minutes and then no longer brings up pages.   I also can't ssh into the box.  I can connect out and some cron jobs that access the net are working fine.
<skellington> me too, its rather annoying
<losher> MacMoose: "Please don't use that term pejoratively." +2
<J-_> jdu: not yet. :P I need to rm -R /media/external && umount /media/external_ && mount /media/external/. I'll do it per command though.
<Classic> ye, maybe turning it off is a good idea for now, skellington
<williamd> my
<J-_> I don't need -R
<sebsebseb> dustin343: sound issues hummm   it may be completly useless or a good start, what I am going to get the bot to pm you.   however as a new user you might not quite understand it yet even
<sebsebseb> !sound >  dustin343
<ubottu> dustin343, please see my private message
<skellington> how do i do that classic?
<J-_> err yeah I do.
<Classic> hm.... good question, im gonna find out
<jdu> J-_, so you are trying to delete everything on the drive?  -r (or -R) is correct
<skellington> id like to only turn off the volume one, the other ones come up fine for me
<J-_> jdu: It's definitely a faulty case.
<dustin343> thanks sebseb i'll see what i can do
<J-_> jdu: Just deleting an empty directory.
<jdu> J-_, sadly cases are often bad.
<sebsebseb> dustin343:    good  luck with that, and when asking for help with such issues,  it's good to be more specific,  for example  by saying if the sound works at all
<skellington> hey guys, whats the easiest way to ftp into my desktop computer from my netbook?
<sebsebseb> skellington: gftp or something?  and a ftp server of course?
<Flannel> skellington: set up openssh-server, and use sftp
<sebsebseb> skellington: nah what Flannel said :)
<lightbricko> Is there an easy way to import various settings (pidgin accounts, firefox bookmark, evolution accounts and e-mails etc.) from my other Ubuntu PC running gutsy gibbon? (I'm running Jaunty)
<AlexD73> I have a problem with the audio ... last night was overshadowed while listening to a streaming vlc Opera and paused on a flash audio streaming ... today I changed the device in system>preferences>audio and I put HDA ATI SB (alsa mixer) and rythmbox rings, but vlc and Opera browserI have a problem with the audio ... last night was overshadowed while listening to a streaming vlc Opera and paused on a flash audio streaming ... today I changed
<AlexD73> device in system>preferences>audio and I put HDA ATI SB (alsa mixer) and rythmbox rings, but vlc and Opera browser are not yet...it feels just noise...any ideas? thanks
<losher> skellington: yeah, what Flannel said...
<Michi_akane> I just took an update (update manager) .. My webserver (apache2) now only works for a few minutes and then no longer brings up pages.   I also can't ssh into the box.  I can connect out and some cron jobs that access the net are working fine.
<J-_> jdu: Yeah for sure. I just turned the case off, and back on. Drive isn't spinning. So I guess I can fool around with this POS for a while until it decided it wants to turn on.
<Piet> Flannel: though that's not ftp, of course
<skellington> well, my desktop has an ftpserver client application on it, but i cant seem to figure out what its ip address is so that i can ftp into it
<J-_> Not turn on, but spin.
<GnarlyBob> lightbricko: unless there is an easier way, just tar/gz up the relevant directories in your home dir and unpack them on the new box
<Flannel> Piet: No, but it accomplishes the same, and with less hassle.
<Linuz2009> is it okay I click on all the options on ubuntu updates
<skellington> flannel: im guessing thats the faster alternative... am i right?
<Classic> skellington, http://www.killertechtips.com/2009/04/26/disable-notifications-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope/
<lightbricko> GnarlyBob: ok
<Piet> Flannel: agreed
<Flannel> skellington: Its much simpler to set up (and to deal with any port forwarding, etc) yes.
<donald> is there a number that we can call to get support?
<sebsebseb> donald: no
<Classic> donald, whats your question?
<Linuz2009> funny question
<sebsebseb> donald: well maybe if your paying for commercial support, but otherwise no
<mahohmei> Can I ask about 9.04 and printing on legal paper?
<dscherger> anyone got ideas on getting a new wireless connection on a new ubuntu install?
<sebsebseb> donald: or  consumer support from  Canonical  then maybe
<Piet> donald: 911?
<Michi_akane> I just took an update (update manager) .. My webserver (apache2) now only works for a few minutes and then no longer brings up pages.   I also can't ssh into the box.  I can connect out and some cron jobs that access the net are working fine.
<dscherger> it seems to associate fine, but doesn't get through DHCP
<GnarlyBob> canonical offers support packages, don't they? :)
<jjibn> ok all which kind of lanaguge is widely used in opensource
<lightbricko> Anyone know when (or if it even is possible) that pidgin will get 1. Skype protocol or 2. webcam support for msn protocol?
<skellington> thanks classic and flannel
<Flannel> donald: Only if you have a support contact with Canonical.
<sebsebseb> GnarlyBob: of course, but they need to be paid for
<dustin343> !sound
<Classic> skellington welcome :)
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<GnarlyBob> sebsebseb: of course
<Flannel> donald: If you're looking for more localized/in person/etc support, look into your LoCo team
<sevodnya> !details | mahohmei
<donald> i went throught the install instructions for ubuntu 9.10 for the macbook 5,1 and i tried to enable the sensors and trackpad and everything like it said but still nothing at all happend
<ubottu> mahohmei: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dscherger> it get the feeling that I'm being thwarted by ipv6 but I'm not really sure of that
<jjibn> which forum can I talk about the language more
<Flannel> jjibn: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Classic> donald, you have macbook 5,1 for sure?
<donald> yes i know for sure 100%
<Michi_akane> hello
<donald> the new unibody one i even did the command on here and it came up 5,1
<jjibn> <Flannel> thx a lot
<Classic> donald, i didnt mean like that, just wanted to know whether that manual was 100 % for you
<Piet> Michi_akane: which updates were installed? /var/log/apt/term.log should tell
<Classic> so you installed ubuntu ok?
<Michi_akane> there were a bunch of them
<dscherger> so networkmanager shows things as happy... 3/4 bars, selected the correct wireless network, etc.
<donald> o well im on ubuntu on my macbook right now but i had to put it on my desk the fans dont work barely at all so its really hot and i just mainly want the fan to work
<dscherger> but ifconfig shows no interface with an address
<Piet> Michi_akane: can you pastebin this file, please?
<Decepticon> how can i backup config files and my home dir
<donald> i have a lapfan for it but its still hot
<Decepticon> system config files
 * dscherger ejects the wifi card
<sebsebseb> Decepticon: why?   I mean why back up all that?
<Decepticon> what else is important on my machine?
<Piet> Michi_akane: actually the last 200 lines should be sufficient
<sebsebseb> Decepticon: you don't need to back all that stuff up
<Classic> donald, so your problem is sensors?
<Decepticon> config files cause i dont want to config everything again
<needhelp1> im needing some help.. i have windows but i want to install ubuntu on a second partiton for dual but
<Decepticon> my home dir has my personal configs, and files
<donald> its mainly that but also the trackpad and sound
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok
<Decepticon> sebsebseb why not
<Flannel> Decepticon: That's correct.  You want to back up /etc and /home
<Flannel> !backup | Decepticon
<ubottu> Decepticon: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<needhelp1> i dont have a windows install disk so
<donald> pretty much nothing on the list that the site gave me solutions too got fixed
<needhelp1> i need to install ubuntu without having to reinstall windows
<Classic> no trakpad reception or is it jumpy?
<Decepticon> Flannel should i back up more
<sebsebseb> Decepticon: well  you  can just back up  relivant .folders from home.   for example  maybe you use Firefox and want your profile backed up and and so .mozilla
<Flannel> Decepticon: not really necessary.  Unless you have stuff in /var/ that you need to back up.
<sevodnya> !dual-boot | needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Decepticon> sebsebseb i would rather just have a entire backup of my configs
<needhelp1> im pretty sure all of my hdd is already particitions ntfs through windows.. do i need to delete or resize from within windows?
<Decepticon> Flannel what could be in /var
<donald> sometimes it wont work but besides that it said it should have some multitouch gestures working also
<dscherger> "...Activation (ath0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configuration) complete.
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: which Windows?
<dscherger> ^^ that is encouraging
<sevodnya> needhelp1: you should be able to resize within the ubuntu installer, but the instructions above should cover that
<Flannel> Decepticon: if you're running a http server, or a DB or whatnot, you'd want to back up that stuff.  But you'd know you wanted to back it up already ;)
<donald> im not worried about the trackpad thats the least i need fixed
<Decepticon> i want to be absolutely safe in my backup, so ill include /var
<Classic> needhelp1, just reboot into livecd, install ubuntu on that partition and it will have 2 options for you when you boot
<dscherger> ath0: no IPv6 routers present
<Decepticon> Flannel oh yeah.. i do need to do /var apache stores stuff there
<skellington> classic: it didnt work for me
<Linuz2009> whats a proposed updates
<Flannel> Decepticon: No, unless you actually *put* something in /var (like in /var/www or database or whatever)
<dscherger> ^^ that not so much
<Decepticon> Flannel are there any more dirs you can think of?
<skellington> but i can live with it
<needhelp1> is this safe.. i dont want to corrupt my windows partition / install
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: I think  something  that is coming as a normal update, but not quite ready yet.  or something like that
<Classic> skellington, im halfway through encoding a movie, cant restart to see now:)
<sevodnya> Linuz2009: are you seeing this in the update manager?
<Flannel> Decepticon: that's it.  Unless you've put stuff in /usr/local/
<Piet> Decepticon: the list of installed packages is also in /var, this is something you'd want for sure
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok which version of Windows is on there?
<Linuz2009> sevodnya: yeah, I checked it
<Decepticon> yes, so /home /etc and /var for me
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: xp
<Michi_akane> piet: I just pastebined it
<skellington> alrighty. i dont really mind
<Classic> donald, when you ran this sudo apt-get install applesmc-dkms did it install correctly?
<Flannel> Decepticon: /var/www you don't need to back up all of /var, most of it is meaningless.
<donald> it said its not found
<sebsebseb> needhelp1:  if you have  no  unpartiitoned space you need to make some sure, but   Ubuntu's installer can do that for you
<Piet> Decepticon: /boot maybe if you modified grub
<Decepticon> Flannel ill take a look around before i only back up that subdir
<Classic> ah, you have to enable that repository
<Decepticon> Piet i dont believe i did that, so im ok there
<sevodnya> Linuz2009: proposed updates are ones that are less urgent/security-related than others
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: I think, otherwise partition editor on the Ubuntu Live CD is where you can resize
<Piet> Michi_akane: are you planning to tell me where or should i wait until it's indexed by a search engine? ;-)
<Linuz2009> sevodnya: so should I update the following package?
<Classic> donald, ubuntu uses repositories to download software from
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: will it prevent me from formating and deleted the windows OS ?
<donald> i dont no wat that is
<Classic> its like a bunch of links that you have to enable
<Michi_akane> sorry.. I'm a newbie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173385/   (*^u^*)
<losher> needhelp1: if you can, you should make a full backup before you start. Because if you make a mistake....
<Classic> one minute
<sebsebseb> !repo |  donald
<ubottu> donald: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sevodnya> Linuz2009: unless you have a particular reason for not doing so, it's probably a good idea, updated packages often have bug-fixes or performance enhancements
<Laundry> can somebody help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7287607&postcount=17
<Laundry> not quite sure what's going on there
<Linuz2009> sevodnya: how about unsupported updates?
<needhelp1> losher: i have backed up my files but no way to restore windows .. no reinstall cd
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok first of all  just to be sure  maybe you should back up your data in XP, even though it's unlikely that resizing XP's partition will cause data loss
<Piet> Decepticon: /srv if you installed commercial software which is not well packaged or not packaged at all
<Decepticon> Piet thanks for that info
<Decepticon> although im pretty sure i dont have that :)
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: get an Ubuntu CD sorted out, if you haen't already got one.    md5sum the ISO  before burning or  afterwoulds if you still have it,   then boot computer from CD
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Piet> Decepticon: and /root if you put anything there or modified the users' profile
<Decepticon> we seem to have cover most if then? /home /etc and /var/www
<linuxviewer> I am doing some apt-get and my connection is going at 800B/s.  I have over a 10MB/S line that I just tested on another system on the network.  Really bad mirror?
<sevodnya> Linuz2009: iirc, those are for backports:
<disappearedng> Hey everyone
<losher> needhelp1: There are 3rd party products e.g. ghost which will allow full backup from 'metal'. Since you're apparently a beginner, I think you'd be mad not to make a full backup before you go messing with partitions....
<needhelp1> i have d/l'ed and burned to cd
<sevodnya> !backports Linuz2009
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sevodnya> !backports | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<disappearedng> I did an apt-get remove --purge of php5 but now there is still "php" in my ubuntu why?
<Alek_86> Hi... How can I install Ubuntu on MSI 630x laptop? I can't start from liveCD, alweys got busybox... some problem with SATA driver.
<Decepticon> well thanks a lot, sebsebseb Flannel and Piet for telling me what to back up :)
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok well if you still have the ISO   you can md5sum it, to make sure you  got a  good download
<Michi_akane> Piet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173385/
<needhelp1> i do..how do i do that
<sevodnya> disappearedng: can you pastebin the output of aptitude search php ?
<sebsebseb> Decepticon: ok no problem
<Alek_86> How can I install Ubuntu on MSI 630x laptop? I can't start from liveCD, alweys got busybox... some problem with SATA driver.
<Piet> Michi_akane: it helps if you prefix your lines with 'Piet: ' whenever you talk to me, this way I don't miss what you're telling me.
<disappearedng> sevodnya cause I still have php cli
<disappearedng> nvm I am reinstalling everything
<Piet> Michi_akane: ah you just realized ;-)
<AlexD73> i used HDA ATI SB (alsa mixer) in recent moths with no problem...now rhythmbox rings with HDA ATI SB (ALSA MIXER)...VLC and Opera not yet...may be device driver damaged? I received a message that the audio device was committed by another application...
<Piet> Michi_akane: so your last update run was at 2009-05-15  15:32:14
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: you can  with a program on Windows after you installed,  or  on the Ubuntu  CD  when it has access to the Windows partition
<Piet> Michi_akane: the one before that was 2009-05-12  08:31:30
<Piet> Michi_akane: and you say the problems started after 2009-05-15  15:32:14?
<disappearedng> can someone tell me what's wrong with my php? how do I fix this http://pastie.org/479826
<donald> is there anyway that a 13 year old could do this because im very new to all this and its very confuisng
<losher> Alek_86: I'm not sure you can do an install. If you have SATA driver problems, and your disk is SATA, I don't see how you're ever going to be able to read/write it...
<Michi_akane> Piet: The problems started with the 5/15 15:32 update
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: have you got any data on there to backup?
<sebsebseb> donald: do what?  I missed it,  also that's a nice age to start using Ubuntu at
<lightbricko> Just installed Jaunty. Which are the "very common" restricted packages I should consider installing? Any other than flashplugin and restricted extras?
<Classic> donald
<donald> yes?
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: i dono im lost
<Alek_86> losher, hard drive is working... but ubuntu can't start... is there a way to trick it somehow? :S
<Classic> ok, from what i understand, they dont have regular repositories yet for mactel support
<ictlhoksukon> jamal
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok  1.  backup  data in Windows just in case the partitining goes wrong later on, which is unlikely
<Classic> however, they have launchpad repos
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: 2.   boot the computer from Live  CD and come back here
<Classic> i think you can try to enable those and see if that works
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: or just follow the installer through and install it
<Classic> go here https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
<donald> ok, im a 13 year old boy who just installed ubuntu 9.10 on his unibody macbook 5,1  and is currently on it and completley new to ubuntu and is trying to get the "bugs" out of it, for example the fan is very very low and the sound doesnt work
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: brb
<Piet> Michi_akane: have you rebooted after the upgrade?
<Michi_akane> Piet: Yes
<sebsebseb> donald: that means you got to configure stuff,  and not that many of us run Ubuntu on Mac,   I don't
<Piet> Michi_akane: also, do you actually use firestarter?
<robdig> disappearedng: looks like your libraries are missing...probably need to reinstall php
<Classic> donald, click system > administration > software sources
<disappearedng> robdig I just did a purge
<Piet> Michi_akane: and is it configured to allow those inbound connections?
<Linuz2009> what's the command for running clamav?
<Michi_akane> Piet: I did not install that until afterwards
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: heh
<losher> Alek_86: You might try googling your 'puter to see if there are known problems (and workarounds) for your PC...
<donald> ok im in software sources
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: I remember you :)   we already talked before about  how antivirus isn't really needed with Linux distros, except for scanning for Windows viruses, that won't infect Linux distros anyway
<sebsebseb> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Michi_akane> Piet: I was trying to troubleshoot this thing.
<losher> donald: I think you've done really well to get this far with your install, btw...
<Classic> now do click on third party
<robdig> disappearedng: well...that would remove the package
<donald> well thanks losher
<donald> i thought i was off to a not so good start
<Classic> then click add
<Piet> Michi_akane: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter#Stalled connections
<losher> donald: no, you've done really well. As someone pointed out, you configuration isn't a very common one, so we don't have much experience with it...
<Linuz2009> well instead of viruses how about other malicious software, rootkit, trojans, spyware/adware...etc?
<Classic> then paste first line of code deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<lightbricko> When I'm doing a lot of administrative tasks, is it possible to "remember" the password the entire session so I don't need to type it in all the time? Or is there an alternative, such as loggin in as root?
<donald> wait, add wat
<Piet> Michi_akane: i recommend you "aptitude purge firestarter" for now since it adds comlexity which makes debugging more difficult
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: trojans and worms  go under the virus label both of them
<Classic> click add
<donald> so im supposed to be in the third party sofware tab?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: rootkits rather unlikely to have any in  your  Ubuntu unless somone   brakes into your computer
<Classic> yes
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: does cookies count as a spyware?
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: before i go and start the install.. do i need to check the md5sum now before.. or later?
<santina> hello
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: no
<VoodooDance> Howdy all
<donald> ok thanks so now i clicked add
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: your on the Live CD now or?
<Classic> third party > ADD
<needhelp1> not yet
<grendal_prime> Im trying to setup a ha apache cluster...(two apache2 server whos /var/www/ is mounted onto a redunant file server.)  This is being built in a vm enviro. I have everything working but i cannot for the live of me get heartbeat to behave.
<sevodnya> !ask | santina
<ubottu> santina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<VoodooDance> does anyone know how to get recordmydesktop to record the sound of the application you are recording?  I can get it to record the mic but not the app...
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: so Linux can't be infected with spyware too?
<Classic> now in the opened window paste this :      deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok do it in Windows.   I  would use this old program  to do  the checking   http://www.md5summer.org  yep get the beta from 2006
<donald> ok i have pasted it
<Michi_akane> Piet: done
<Classic> ok
<Piet> Michi_akane: once you have done this, please run and pastebin the following, as root: "uptime;uname -a;iptales -L;ifconfig;lspci -n;ps auxw"
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: spyware not that likely,   maybe  some cross  platform  browser  spyware exists, but otherwise nah
<needhelp1> can i do it from within unbutu when i install?
<Classic> now press add source to close that
<needhelp1> or from the live cd?
<Classic> then add another source
<donald> the add source button is gray and wont let me click
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: as long as you shut Windows down properly,  you  can md5sum the  ISO on the Live CD yeah
<Classic> this time add this line :     deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<needhelp1> how lol?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: Windows must be shut down properly,  or  Linux distros can't access it
<Classic> make sure that it ends with jaunty main
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: boot up the Live CD and come back here, and we continue?
<donald> ok hold on im having a problem
<needhelp1> kk
<needhelp1> brb
<Classic> first source should be this:
<Classic> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<DaZ> sebastien: bs
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: what does it mean when I like watch videos for too long and the computer starts to slow down?
<sebsebseb> DaZ: what?
<DaZ> mount with with -o force
<sebsebseb> DaZ: well there is that sure
<Michi_akane> Piet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173392/
<sebsebseb> DaZ: ,but the NTFS force mount does not always work for people
<DaZ> it works for me
<Classic> got it donald?
<sebsebseb> !worksforme  |  DaZ
<ubottu> DaZ: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<sebsebseb> DaZ: what you said was ok, but I wanted to do the bot thing :)
<DaZ> it works for me and every person i've met
<DaZ> <:
<donald> ok i added one of them
<Classic> second one is this:
<Classic> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<donavan01> anyone out there using AWN  I am trying to find out if there is a way to make the bar lock to the right or left rather than the middle
<donald> o i entered the 2nd one does it matter which order?
<sebsebseb> donavan01: apparantly  Cairo Dock is better than AWN
<Classic> no, just dont enter them twice
<Classic> then this one
<Classic> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<sebsebseb> Classic: why is he using ppa's already?
<donavan01> sebsebseb:   Cairo .... I will have to look into that ... I am using eeebuntu on my eee and it came with the AWN but hey if its light enough Im all about trying cairo
<donald> ok i have these two entered
<losher> ubottu: wow, I think that's your most pious one yet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Classic> cuz he needs packages that arent in repos
<sebsebseb> ah ok
<vera> hai leh  knlan gk
<Classic> mactel support
<sebsebseb> ok
<Classic> if u can find them for jaunty its great
<Classic> ok donald
<Classic> not close that window
<judget_> is there a way to get libmp3lame for ubuntu?
<Classic> i mean, now close it
<judget_> and libmp3lame-dev
<tadesse> join #asterisk
<donald> i dont have to click revert or anything?
<Linuz2009> oh well see ya! Thanks!
<robdig> judget_: they are in the repos
<sebsebseb> tadesse: join #ubuntu
<Classic> no just close
<judget_> robdig which repose I cannot find them
<donald> ok its closed
<joanki123> does anyone know if there is software in the repositories that works like mathematica?
<Classic> open a console
<Classic> applications > accessories > terminal
<donald> ok
<Classic> now you need to refresh your sources
<donald> how do i do that
<Classic> type in sudo apt-get update
<Piet> Michi_akane: actually it looks like you have not rebooted since the last update
<Classic> enter your password there
<donald> ok i did that
<AlsaPCM> any uses qutecsound ?
<robdig> judget_: multiverse i think
<Classic> ok
<Classic> now try to follow that guide again
<Classic> start with this
<Classic> sudo apt-get install applesmc-dkms
<judget_> robdig sorry Im too newbee to understabd can you give more details please
<Michi_akane> Piet: I have restarted this box several times from cold starts.
<judget_> how can i emable theose repos?
<donald> ok it says install packages without verification should i do yes or no
<Classic> yes
<disappearedng> any1 here familiar with php-config ?
<sebsebseb> disappearedng: nah  try #php
<thiebaude> !software sources
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robdig> judget_: ok. go to system->administration->software sources
<donald> ok thats finished
<Classic> great!
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: im back now
<Classic> you got it
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok
<judget_> robdig--im there
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: places >  computer
<Classic> gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<AlsaPCM> seems like no one uses qutecsound :S
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: ok im there
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: well  you need to do this in terminal really, but  first  if you know where it is graphicalley
<robdig> judget_: on the tab ubuntu software, there should be a checkbox for multiverse, says software restricted by copyright or legal issues
<jun_> PHP+MySQL+JQuery+ExtJS = No.1
<losher> AlsaPCM: I'd never even *heard* of it...
<donald> ok some window popped up
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: open your Windows partition,   find your iso
<Xcell> Did i get a bad install...or can you no longer drag the top panel to the bottom?
<Classic> yes
<robdig> judget_: make sure that box is checked, then you can close the dialog box
<Classic> now go to the bottom of it
<AlsaPCM> losher, Its a front end for csound
<Classic> very bottom
<donald> ok
<Classic> and add these lines
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: view > location bar
<Classic> coretemp
<AlsaPCM> losher, U know csound
<donald> like right below the lp?
<AlsaPCM> ?
<Vesayth> Hello! Is there anyone that can help me set up a VPN server on my Ubuntu machine? I'm trying to follow the guides that are out there, but I think I'm just totally lost at this point. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit, and I'm using a router with DD-WRT micro firmware.
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: ok i found my iso on my windows drive
<needhelp1> now what
<Classic> the very end
<Classic> on new line
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: applications > assesorires > terminal
<Piet> Michi_akane: ok, but it has apparently not booted into the new kernel, yet
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use emacs in here?
<dominoeffekt> yup!:D
<Piet> Michi_akane: the one which was installed on the last upgrade
<needhelp1> ok
<donald> ok so coretemp reight under the lp on a new line
<starcannon> I'm trying to find out what version of openGL I'm running, anyone know the command?
<Piet> Michi_akane: also, firestarter is still running
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: you know about  the terminal yet?   it will be like your best friend in Ubuntu :)   the more experienced you get
<losher> AlsaPCM: just looked it up. Sorry, can't help you...
<Classic> ok
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to start libmodule-find-perl for emacs?
<robdig> judget_: if you're using synaptic to install software, go in and hit the reload button. if you're using command line, then do sudo apt-get update
<Classic> then this one below coretemp
<AlsaPCM> np
<judget_> yea thats checked
<Classic> applesmc
<robdig> judget_: then you should be able to download the packages
<AlsaPCM> i think it might be the qt4 libraris
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: ok im there
<starcannon> nm just solved it-- glxinfo shows it
<donald> ok
<Michi_akane> Piet: I tried booting in the previous kernel to try to isolate the problem.   I saw the firestarter client was running when I did the purge
<AlsaPCM> when i try to do make after the gmake i have some errors
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: by default the terminal is in your home folder
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: however you want to change the directory to your windows folder  by using cd
<Piet> Michi_akane: do you want to try to remove it again?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: did you view the location bar as I said?  that will show the location  where the ISO is
<Piet> Michi_akane: please reboot into the latest kernel, then we can continue trying to isolate this issue
<starcannon> actually glxinfo | grep OpenGL is the best command for finding OpenGL version btw.
<Classic> now close that window and save
<needhelp1> yeah
<needhelp1> its says its in a drive called OS
<Michi_akane> Piet: I can do that...  BRB  --- tnx for your help...
<donald> ok i have saved and closed the window
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: cd  /media/windowspartition/examplefolder/folderwhereisois
<Classic> great
<Classic> now your keyboard
<Classic> in terminal put in this:
<Classic> sudo apt-get install hal-applesmc hid-dkms
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: then hit enter once you got the correct location, and the terminal will change to that folder
<FrankQC> Testing
<perlsyntax> ?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ah yes you can  start typing a location in and  auto complete with tab
<donald> ok i have done that but it said couldnt find package hid-dkms
<AWR> hello
<Classic> hm...
<Classic> ok
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: ok im in teh right directory
<Delamore> Sorry guys, I just figured this was the biggest channel so I should ask here
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: md5sum   namegoeshere.iso  and hit enter
<sebsebseb> md5sum
<Delamore> Whats the channel for freenode support?
<Classic> ok
<sebsebseb> Delamore: #freenode
<Classic> maybe its been replaced
<Delamore> Wow, thanks
<sebsebseb> no problem
<Classic> do you have bluetooth?
<donald> yes
<Classic> ok
<donald> i dont use it though
<AWR> i have 2 nics on a computer with ubuntu. i want to use the networkmanger on one but not the other, is there a way to configre NM to do that?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: it should give you a code for the ISO
<Classic> sudo hciconfig hci0 reset
<needhelp1> yep i got a code
<donald> ok i did that
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: now you need to compare that code to the one on Ubuntu's site,  they need to be a match
<Classic> great
<Classic> now trakpad
<needhelp1> where is it on the ubuntu site
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: the  CD is probably all fine, since it booted ok, but even so,  this is a good thing to do
<Classic> sudo apt-get install bcm5974-dkms
<losher> perlsyntax: libmodule-find-perl doesn't look like an emacs function. What exactly are you trying to do?
<donald> ok i did that
<Classic> both installed\?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/MD5SUMS
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: where can i find the has
<sebsebseb> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/MD5SUMS
<judget_> robdig  checked all that and sudo apt-get install lib3lame says couldnt find package
<FrankQC> hm
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: check your code,  it's a match?
<donald> wat do u mean both i only got the thing for the sudo apt-get install bcm5974-dkms
<donald> was there another one i was supposed to do?
<Classic> yes sorry
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: yes but i have a question.. im using the i386 disk.. but i think my machine has a amd processor
<needhelp1> is this an issue?
<Michi_akane> Piet: I am back - http://paste.ubuntu.com/173398/
<robdig> judget_: package names are libmp3lame0 and libmp3lame-dev
<Classic> sudo cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
<donald> o its ok everyone makes mistakes im just lucky i have a person helping me
<Piet> Michi_akane: welcome back. at some point you should decide whether this should be a server or a desktop pc, since it's already busier than it should be now. your average load is > 1. please purge firestarter, then pastebin the output of the following commands, run as root: dpkg -l firestarter; iptables -L; tail -200 /var/log/apache*/error.log; for FILE in $(ls -1 /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth*/*); do echo $FILE $(cat $FILE); done; for NIC in $
<Piet> (ls -d /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth*|cut -d'/' -f7); do echo mii-tool $NIC:;mii-tool $NIC; done
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: how much RAM do you have?  and the 32bit  can also run on 64bit  proccessor
<Piet> guess i should use pastebin, too
<Brack10> Hey everyone
<DaZ> needhelp1: it's in intel architecture anyway <:
<needhelp1> i have 1GB
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: then you probably don't have 64bit
<needhelp1> how can i check
<Brack10> on my Asus Eee PC netbook running 9.10 standard....works great
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: or you do, but you have a rather silly amount of RAM for it
<Brack10> Ubuntu FTW
<Classic> thats what people are for, to help others
<Brack10> internal webcam, mic all works
<Classic> ok so you did that? sudo cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
<sebsebseb> Classic: well  sure if it's a user community
<DaZ> sebsebseb: i have 1gb and 64bit processor <:
<ralph> Good job Jaunty
<DaZ> and 64bit distro :f
<Piet> Michi_akane: thanks for having run these commands again, that was already helpful. unfortunately we need the others, too
<ralph> I love it
<Classic> yes sebsebseb
<judget_> robdig couldnt fine either
<sebsebseb> DaZ: well they say people need at least 4GB RAM, or 64bit is pretty much pointless
<ralph> It revitalize my NC4000 1.6Ghz Laptop
<DaZ> sebsebseb: 32didn't work for me
<needhelp1> so do i need to check, or am i safe
<sebsebseb> DaZ: odd
<Piet> Michi_akane: here they are once again: dpkg -l firestarter; iptables -L; tail -200 /var/log/apache*/error.log; for FILE in $(ls -1 /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth*/*); do echo $FILE $(cat $FILE); done; for NIC in $(ls -d /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth*|cut -d'/' -f7); do echo mii-tool $NIC:;mii-tool $NIC; done
<Vesayth> Hello! Is there anyone that can help me set up a VPN server on my Ubuntu machine? I'm trying to follow the guides that are out there, but I think I'm just totally lost at this point. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit, and I'm using a router with DD-WRT micro firmware.
<DaZ> i know :f
<louisianna> hello, how can I uninstall the linux images? I have like 5 old images, and I want to get rid of the previous images
<Classic> donald
<judget_> robdig I am ubuntu Hardy
<donald> it said missing destination file operand after ...
<Classic> ok
<donald> and it said type cp --help for more info
<sebsebseb> louisianna: search for them in synaptic and then remove the old stuff, that's one way,  oh  right click  and say  remove the config to :)
<robdig> judget_: it should be in hardy too
<robdig> !info libmp3lame-dev
<ubottu> libmp3lame-dev (source: lame): LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98-0.0 (jaunty), package size 165 kB, installed size 456 kB
<ralph> where can I found dkms Ubuntu package?
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: what should i do now
<sebsebseb> louisianna: search for  like kernel, and see what comes up in Synaptic
<judget_> yea i thought it was all i see is liblame-dev and liblame0
<Classic> try again... every symbol must be there
<Classic> sudo cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
<AWR> i have 2 nics on a computer with ubuntu. i want to use the networkmanger on one but not the other, is there a way to configre NM to do that?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: the codes were the same yes?  and your on 1GB RAM?
<needhelp1> yeah on both
<robdig> judget_: could be they changed the name with jaunty...which is what i'm on now
<donald> now after the fdi is there a space?
<sebsebseb> donald: Ext4 or no Ext4 thinking
<robdig> judget_: you can do apt-cache search lame and see what package names show up...
<Classic> yes one space
<skellington> hello, whats the word for a kind of skipping when i record something using my mic? is it like.. galloping or something, i cant seem to remember it
<starcannon> anyone know if freeorion is similar too eveonline?
<skellington> it's relevant to my interests
<judget_> ok i will try config  my ffmpeg then with --enable liblame then
<judget_> robdig did that
<starcannon> skellington I call it skipping... jitter perhaps...
<DaZ> starcannon: freeorion is a strategy game while eve is... kinda simulator
<starcannon> DaZ cool thanks
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: yeah the codes matched and i have 1gb
<sebsebseb> donald: by default the file system is  Ext3,  but  there's also an optional Ext4 file system, if people set up themselves, but   that isn't normalley recommeded for new users anyway,  because of a few minor issues
<Michi_akane> Piet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173402/
<starcannon> DaZ I'm downloading orion now.
<skellington> i dont think that was it, there was a specific word that was used in the bug description of whats going on with me, and if i had the word, id be able to find the fix.
<Classic> got it?
<DaZ> starcannon: as far as i know it doesn't have working ai right now  <:
<sebsebseb> donald: did you backup stuff from XP?  just in case something happens?  which is unlikely
<donald> so when im finished nothing should happen it should just say donald@donald-laptop:~$
<robdig> judget_: do you see something that looks familiar? should begin with lib...
<Classic> ye
<Classic> now
<mauricio> as
<donald> ok then i did it right
<Classic> gksudo gedit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
<donald> no i am on a macbook but i did back up
<sebsebseb> donald: whoops sent to wrong person
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: that was for you see above
<imatech1> anybody know ho to invoke the bourne shell?
<judget_> all i see is liblame0 and liblame-dev
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: i didnt backup
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok well should be good anyway
<robdig> judget_: and apt-get install can't find them?
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: kk
<iamtechno> Question: How do I make sure that my system is using OpenGL 3.0?
<donald> ok a new window popped up
<starcannon> DaZ ah :( okies, the Screenies look fantastic
<Classic> now very carefully we gonna edit some stuff
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: Ext4 hum eh    can always convert  Ext3 to Ext4 anyway once it's more stable
<judget_> robdig apt-get install cannot find libmp3lame* in Hardy
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok  open the installer
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: follow that through and when it gets to partitining tell me what it says
<juxta> i've somehow ended up with a simbolic link named *
<EVil> hi all
<juxta> how can i delete it?
<skellington> starcannon: i found the fix, i still dont know the word, but now thats irrelevant
<robdig> judget_: ok, but you should use liblame0 and liblame-dev since that appears to be what they are called in hardy
<exEVil> guys help
<losher> skellington: stutter?
<iamtechno> Question: How do I make sure that my system is using OpenGL 3.0?
<exEVil> tell ru chanel ubuntu
<skellington> losher: YES! thats what it was
<robdig> !ru | exEVil
<ubottu> exEVil: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<judget_> robdig yea but ffmpeg want the libmp3lame
<starcannon> skellington cool hehe hate that when I lose a word
<robdig> judget_: ah
<skellington> starcannon: seriously? guess im not the only one then
<judget_> i will build it and see
<robdig> judget_: i get it now...
<losher> skellington: get used to it. Gets worse with age...
<judget_> i think im screwed on m
<judget_> screwed on mp3 for now
<starcannon> skellington, i'm being nominated to have my pic next to the definition for "what-cha-ma-call-it" lol
<Classic> do you have this line there?
<Classic>   <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: its saying, the installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions do you want the installer to try to unmount the paritions on these disks before continunig? If you leave them mounted, you cant create, delete, or resize part on this disk
<robdig> judget_: are you using the ffmpeg from the repos? it should be in sync with what is available for that release
<needhelp1> but u may be able to install existing partitions there
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: yes unmount it
<donald> no
<skellington> starcannon: lol wow the universal word.
<Classic> ok, post line by line that starts with <merge
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: ok im there, it says this computer has several operating systems on it
<donald> should i jus post the entire thing
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: what do you have on it?
<needhelp1> where do you want to put ubuntu 9.04
<donald> its a few lines
<needhelp1> it shows
<Classic> yes try that
<needhelp1> weird it shows..
<donald> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<Conic> Hello, I need help setting up Apache. I want to somehow link a directory somewhere on my filesystem to somewhere in /var/www.
<donald> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
<donald>   <device>
<donald>     <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">
<donald>         <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>
<FloodBot1> donald: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<donald>         <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using
<phenom> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: probably got to resize the partitions
<phenom> blah
<Piet> Michi_akane: i cannot find any obvious reason. you have two misconfigurations in apache: mod_logsql is badly configured (cannot access the database) which could be a cause for apache stalling, though. also, you seem to have something configured pointing to a script or CGI which does not actually exist, but this should not be the cause of your stalls.
<joanki123> does anyone know if there is software in the repositories that works like mathematica?
<Conic> I get a 403 when using symlinks.
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: you can see what acstaul partitiosn you have on there if you open the partition editor   system  > administaration > partition editor
<donald> ok some flood bot thing came up
<b_u_z_z_the_ugly> hi room
<exEVil> help! how update manager forget proxxy settings
<exEVil> i use http_proxy in etc/profiles
<sebsebseb> donald: yep
<losher> donald: you should use pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu.com Might as well start now....
<exEVil> for use proxy
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: it shows three different colors, it says blue = 9.4 for windows nt/2000/xp  .. then green for microsoft windows xp home edition = 69.3 gigs.. then it shows /dev/sda3 = 70 gigs..and thats an orange color
<Piet> Michi_akane: if this system is directly connected to the internet, then you should indeed run a firewall onit normally. i would suggest that you wait until the issue occurs again for now, though.
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok  the installer it seems we both aren't quite sure heh
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: open the partition editor, I just told you how
<donald> did Classic get any of wat i sent ?
<Classic> ok
<Classic> yes
<exEVil> then i comment http_proxy but update manager use proxy
<Classic> looks just like my file
<Piet> Michi_akane: when it occurs again, note down the system time (run 'date' in a terminal)
<Michi_akane> Piet: I am having problems right now.  The server was responding for about 5 minutes after I restarted it and now it's stalling again
<Classic> one moment
<donald> sure
<starcannon> <joanki123> Try Sage here http://www.sagemath.org/
<Michi_akane> Piet: I also can't SSH in ...
<imhodes> all 9.04 ?
<Michi_akane> Piet: Even though I was able to at first.
<Piet> Michi_akane: then look up this date in the apache error log at /var/log/apache2/error.log and in /var/log/daemon.log
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: have you got any unalloacted space in the partition editor?
<needhelp1> it wont open
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: close the installer first
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: then open partition editor
<needhelp1> ahh
<needhelp1> one sec
<Piet> Michi_akane: oh ssh doesn't work either. then you don't need to look at the /var/log/apache2/error.log, since it's a system wide issue.
<b_u_z_z_the_ugly> i'm trying to get  irfan view to run using wine! I have installed it and the MFC42.dll
<losher> donald: while you're waiting, check out http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Classic> ok so
<donald> ok
<b_u_z_z_the_ugly> but nothing happen when the icon is pressed
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: nothing unallocated
<sebsebseb> b_u_z_z_the_ugly: there are good alternatives,  also  appdb.winehq.org and look for it there,  and  you can  ask in #winehq
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: yes that's what I thought
<Piet> Michi_akane: your network card is only connected with half duplex, meaning it's max theoretical bandwidth is 10 mbit, not 100 mbit. you can use mii-tool to increase this to 100mbit.
<b_u_z_z_the_ugly> thx
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: something need to be resized  for space with Ubuntu, but I thought the installer could just do that for you
<Classic> donald
<lwizardl> hey
<donald> yes
<sebsebseb> b_u_z_z_the_ugly: ok no problem
<Classic> right after         <!-- EXAMPLE:
<Classic> on the line after it
<sebsebseb> needhelp1:  with the partition editor,  you get full control over your partitions
<disappearedng> Hey everyone I did a apt-get install php-config in ubuntu but I can't find it why?
<Classic> fresh line that is
<Piet> Michi_akane: please also pastebin the following files now: /var/log/messages and /var/log/daemon.log
<Classic>   <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>
<donald> so make a fresh line under that <!-- EXAMPLE: thing
<lwizardl> say I want to make a folder on my ubuntu drive shared with only 1 windows machine (laptop) how would I do this so the rest of the internal network could not see the map point?
<Classic> yes
<Piet> Michi_akane: sorry for all the pastebinning, ths should be the last one
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: you can resize Windows there
<Classic> just press enter at the end of it or something
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: so.. take a large partition and make it smaller..
<donald> im not seeing anything that has tap button in it
<needhelp1> that will create unallocated space?
<sebsebseb> yes
<needhelp1> how big do i need
<Classic> you add this line
<sebsebseb> why are you keeping Windows by the way?
<needhelp1> its not my pc
<sebsebseb> maybe you could get by with a  virtual machine :)
<sebsebseb> not your PC???
<donald> o so im supposed to add the line with tap button in it
<Classic> yes
<needhelp1> well i bought it.. but its my grandmas
<Classic> exact line i posted above
<needhelp1> while im over here i have to use it
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: oh I see hummm
<hphubert> hi
<szf> needhelp1: nana cant use linux?
<starcannon> joanki123 is Sage kinda what you were looking for?
<needhelp1> she cant use windows lol
<hphubert> When i install translations in ubuntu server, how can i set it?
<losher> szf: play nice, now...
<szf> losher: my nana has has linux for 2yrs
<Michi_akane> Piet: no.. that's OK.. this is a learning experience for me.
<Classic> did it donald?
<szf> losher: ok - the kids nana
<Classic> or better
<donald> so does this line that i typed start at the very left of the document or is it a few spaces over
<Michi_akane> Piet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173405/
<losher> szf: :-)
<needhelp1> any suggestions sebsebseb
<Classic> doesnt matter
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: yeah thinking about that
<donald> ok well i have it in there
<Classic> ok right below it
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: so she has some data on Windows???
<Michi_akane> Piet: I see a ton of MySQL issues in there.  I couldn't tell if there was anything MySQL related in that update.
<Classic>   <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">3</merge>
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: or you do even?
<needhelp1> nothing extremely important
<KB1JWQ> Heh, anyone have an interesting issue?
<dominoeffekt> I can not lower my sound :S Its on Max volume all the time. How can i change that?
<Classic> i do KB1JWQ
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: well  Ubuntu can save to Windows, but  really you would want to always save stuff in Ubuntu
<hphubert> When i install translations in ubuntu server, how can i set it?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: are you converting grandma to  Ubuntu or not?  I mean will she want it removed later on or not?
<rich1> hi.  i was messing around and disabled my ati driver and now i can't load x.  i'm using irssi for irc.  how do i enable the ati drivers from the command line, please?
<Classic> got it donald?
<needhelp1> not converting, and it wont have to be removed
<phenomenon> Anyone have any lit/help/links on downgrading back to ibex?
<KB1JWQ> Classic: What's the issue?
<starcannon> rich1 did you remove the driver, or just mess up the xorg.conf?
<donald> yea i got it
<Flannel> phenomenon: Reinstall (backup first, obviously)
<rich1> starcannon: i'm not sure.  i used envy to disable the driver.
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok well if that  wasn't the case wubi,  but since you can keep it there  partitining should still be ok
<Classic> KB1JWQ, when i try to switch to ttys from gnome my screen starts flashing colored lines and doesnt show vcs
<sebsebseb> !wubi | needhlp1
<ubottu> needhlp1: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Piet> Michi_akane: your mysql database needs attention, see the daemon.log entries related to mysql. but this is not the cause of the networking problems.
<phenomenon> Flannel, unfortunately my cddrive bricked so I am limited on options.
<Classic> next line
<losher> phenomenon: downgrading isn't really supported. As Flannel says, you were supposed to have made a full backup before you upgraded
<needhelp1> so i should take my sda3 drive which is 70 gigs and shrink it to like 30
<Classic>   <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">2</merge>
<KB1JWQ> Classic: Your x.org log show anything interesting?
<Flannel> phenomenon: You can reinstall from Linux,
<needhelp1> and use the new 30 unallocated to install ubuntu
<Flannel> !install | phenomenon
<ubottu> phenomenon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Piet> Michi_akane: glad you don't mind about the pastebinning. i assume you're still working on the /var/log/messages one?
<Flannel> phenomenon: There's a few methods (see first link) that don't require a CD
<Classic> KB1JWQ, no idea, i didnt think to look into it:)
<phenomenon> losher, I have my "files" etc backed up. But I am having too many issues with jaunty.
<starcannon> rich1 oh, I'll have to pass, I don't use envy or envy-ng I use the hardware driver manager or grab the binary from the website. Generally you'll want to make sure you completely remove a driver before trying to install it again using some other method or script
<dominoeffekt> I can not change the volume on my computer. It is on max volume all the time. What should i do?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: maybe, but a default Ubuntu install takes up about 1GB, and  Linux programs usually don't take up that much space, as a result even 16GB  you probably woudn't just fill up, unless you had  actsaul big data files in there
<Classic> thanks for advice KB1JWQ
<szf> needhelp1: what do you honestly think the effect would be if grama's ubuntu desktop had three icons "Internet" "Mail" "Solitare"?
<Piet> Michi_akane: for the future, you can install http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pastebinit - this makes it easier to pastebin complete files
<rich1> starcannon: do you know how the command to call up the hardware driver manager on the command line?
<KB1JWQ> Classic: No worries; I'd be curious to know if that helps; past that I'm about out of ideas.
<losher> phenomenon: understood. I went back to 8.04 from 9.04 myself...
<starcannon> rich1 you could try starting in safe graphics mode, press esc at grub when booting, that will get you a rudimentary gui so you can use mouse firefox etc.. to help you solve your problem
<iamtechno> Question: How do I make sure that my system is using OpenGL 3.0?
<needhelp1> szf:  i dono, nor do i want to upset nana
<donald> ok finished that line
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: how old are you by the way?
<rich1> starcannon: excellent!!!  thanks, i'll try that!
<lwizardl> can someone help me with setting up a private share folder on my ubuntu desktop that my windows laptop can access and upload files onto my ubuntu desktop, I don't want it to be browsable from a network share (its all MP3 files)
<starcannon> rich1 gl
<Classic> hehe, ill look into it in a few minutes KB1JWQ
<iamtechno> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<szf> needhelp1: so she can navigate winders
<Classic> ok donald, now this
<Classic>   <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">1</merge>
<losher> needhelp1: sounds like wubi might be the way to go for you...
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: ive completed a college edu if that helps
<Michi_akane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/173408/
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: 30GB sounds like a lot for an Ubuntu install that won't  get used that much
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: and won't have much data in it
<needhelp1> yeah
<needhelp1> i agree.. maybe 18 gb?
<Classic> dang, my install is 3.3 gb
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: yeah, but I am also thinking about the swap space
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: swap space?
<Michi_akane> Piet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173408/  -- tnx for the info on the pastebin
<calc> i only use 16gb for root and i use it as my only system
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: sometimes the installer  can do  way to big swaps,  but if you partition yourself,  you  control the size of that to,  or  you  can  decide not to have one even
<g-a-m-e-r-x> hey, how to i run "sudo martian_modem" on startup for my modem drivers?
<szf> sebsebseb: needhelp1 create swap as file its good nuff
<calc> i have another partition to throw video/etc on
<Classic> got it ?
<sebsebseb> !swap |  needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<hphubert> When i install translations in ubuntu server, how can i set it?
<donald> yup i got it
<needhelp1> so its sorta like...
<Classic> next
<Classic>   <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizScrollDelta" type="string">40</merge>
<needhelp1> whats the windows term
<sebsebseb> virtual memory
<needhelp1> yeah
<eseven73> page file
<calc> swap is also used to hibernate your system
<sebsebseb> I ran on 1GB  RAM without swap for quite a while, and it was good
<g-a-m-e-r-x> hey, how to i run "sudo martian_modem" on startup for my modem drivers
<needhelp1> so can i shrink the 70 down to 40
<calc> so it generally should be the same size as ram if you want to do that
<sebsebseb> calc: well if that works
<needhelp1> create a 20 gig ubuntu ext3, and a 10 gig swap
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: 10gig swap uh no way to big
<thiebaude> wow, 10gb
<needhelp1> 2 gig swap
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: not so wow,  he hasn't installed Ubuntu before I think
<starcannon> 10gb of swap holy hades
<losher> needhelp1: it's a lot of work if all you're doing is surfing at Nana's. Why not wubi?
<Firefishe> Can someone tell me where I can find the .deb file for the amarok 2.1 beta release?
<thiebaude> when i see 10gb
<g-a-m-e-r-x> hey, how to i run "sudo martian_modem" on startup for my modem drivers
<mechdave> needhelp1, How much ram do you have? I generally have similar swap space as to ram
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: 2GB  swap only  if hibernate works
<calc> sebsebseb: most decent systems sleep/hibernate under linux by now, there are always new moron acpi bios writers though
<Firefishe> I'm running Intrepid
<sebsebseb> calc: ok well my computer is from March 2007, an sometimes one of those features kind of works or whatever
<donald> ok finished that line
<Classic> ok, donald, close and save that file
<Firefishe> oh feesh...ppa...doh
<orange-wedge> i usually put twice the swap to ram
<needhelp1> losher: im trying to work with images and video..
<orange-wedge> probably over kill
<sekyourbox> what if emulated ram as a spot for swap???
<needhelp1> i have 2 8 gig sdcards
<calc> sebsebseb: my last three laptops (over a 5 year period) all have worked fine
<needhelp1> so ill be backing those up and stuff
<orange-wedge> but if you run apache
<donald> now before i save it, u did say they can all me like smack up against the left side or do they have to be like 6 or 5 spaces away from the left
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: 2GB  SWAP or 1GB or don't bother.  and  18GB  for /  that will do it
<calc> sebsebseb: from three different vendors, emachines, toshiba, lenovo
<needhelp1> cool
<starcannon> swap >= to ram you have, if you want to ensure hibernate works.
<georgep> I am trying to get a belkin FD7050 wireless usb adapter working properly, seems most of the how twos ive found are out of date, any have this dapter and know how to get it working?
<needhelp1> so first shrink the sda3
<Classic> dont matter
<sebsebseb> calc: ok well  it works properly in Vista, but not Ubuntu, but yeah this computer was made for Vista
<donald> ok
<szf> needhelp1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Example%20of%20making%20a%20swap%20file
<Classic> i think once u save it and close ubuntu will format the spaces for you anyways
<georgep> I am trying to get a belkin FD7050 wireless usb adapter working properly, seems most of the how twos ive found are out of date, any have this dapter and know how to get it working? <-- Using Jaunty BTW
<donald> saved and closed it
<szf> needhelp1: skip the partitioning is what i say
<Classic> ok
<needhelp1> what is the yellow in gparted on teh partitions.. is this system files or just used space on the part?
<sekyourbox> ah, cant you get get a big pile of leaves for hybertation?
<calc> sebsebseb: file a bug report if you haven't already getting workarounds for laptops is generally a high priority for Ubuntu
<g-a-m-e-r-x> hey, how to i run "sudo martian_modem" on startup for my modem drivers
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: heh if your going to  be  resizing partitions and such, maybe you should go Ext4 after all :)
<Classic> now you need to enable your graphics card
<tye> Good evening folks.
<donald> ok
<starcannon> I read somewhere you need a certain amount of swap for performance reasons as well, even if you never use it, can't remember the why's and wherefore's someone here may know off the top of their head though
<orange-wedge> you can run it in /etc/rc.local
<needhelp1> ext3 has more features doenst it.. does ext3 do file encryption
<sebsebseb> calc: nah this is a desktop
<Classic> go to system > administration > hardware drivers
<donald> im there
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: you need the alternate CD for  file encryption
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: partition encryption
<Classic> great
<orange-wedge> <g-a-m-e-r-x run the command in the file /etc/rc.local
<calc> sebsebseb: ah, well even desktops should work but i don't know if it is considered as high a priority
<Classic> now what options for graphics cards do u see?
<orange-wedge> you won't need the sudoe
<losher> needhelp1: encryption. oh, *those* kind of images...
<eseven73> !who | Classic
<dominoeffekt> I would like to have 2 Desktops. How can i do this?
<ubottu> Classic: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Classic> and which one is recommended?
<needhelp1> losher: lol no
<orange-wedge> since that file is run buy root at startup
<calc> sebsebseb: all my desktops suspend/resume properly as well, but i'm slowly getting rid of them to just use laptops now
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, thanks ill try that now
<donald> i see NVIDA graphics driver verison 180 and version 173 and it says 180 is recomended
<Piet> Michi_akane: ok, i'm still readoing through the logs, please stand by
<needhelp1> so should i do the partitioning?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok resize the Windows partition so you get like 20GB  unalloated space
<Classic> ok, ubbottu, ill do that
<Classic> :)
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: then the installer should take care of the rest
<donald> and then there is a broadcom STA wireless driver
<sekyourbox> 1TB swap
<donald> all have grey dots
<losher> needhelp1: then I wouldn't  bother encrypting...
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: do i need to create a 2 gig swap .. or does the installer do that too?
<Loganhoup> Could someone help, When trying to open my pulseaudio volume manager I get "connection failed : connection refused"
<Classic> donald, which ones are recommended?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: or you can set up the  swap yourself,  and  maybe an Ext4  /  partiton, but not sure if that's the best thing to recommend to a new user at this stage or not
<starcannon> sekyourbox that'd be bare minimum lol
<donald> just the nvidia 180 one
<starcannon> 2tb of swap just to be extra safe ;)
<Michi_akane> Piet: no problem..
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, just add "sudo martian_modem to the bottom?
<thiebaude> live cd sets the swap automatically
<Classic> donald, click on nvidia 180
<orange-wedge> yep
<donald> ok
<orange-wedge> you don't need the sudo
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: the installer will  create a  Ext3  /    and  a  swap for you
<needhelp1> do i need to set up the swap in Gparted? or does the installer do this?
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, or is it auto run as root?
<Classic> donald, then click enable
<needhelp1> ahh ok thanks
<orange-wedge> yep
<g-a-m-e-r-x> okat sweet
<g-a-m-e-r-x> okay*
<donald> i see a button that says activate ?
<Classic> yes
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: just make the space in gparted
<needhelp1> i hope when i shrink the ntfs, it doenst mess up my windows install
<rrmm> Does anyone know if I can turn off full harddrive encryption?
<Loganhoup> Could someone help, When trying to open my pulseaudio volume manager I get "connection failed : connection refused"
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, brb
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: yep that probably won't happen
<orange-wedge> root will run whatever is in that file after running all the init scripts
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: it's XP yes?
<sekyourbox> Who here calls Gnome Gee Nome???
<starcannon> needhelp1 make sure the ntfs partition is defragged before shrinking it
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: yeah its xp
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: if it's Vista it might mess up,  if it's XP it should be fien
<chetnick> which app to use to open mms links
<needhelp1> i defraged the C drive today.. but im going to shrink a differnt partition
<sebsebseb> starcannon: I resized  Windows partitions  that weren't defragged without problems  quite a few times
<calc> sebsebseb: i've heard it called gah-nome, like gah-new (gnu)
<donald> it says it is downloading and installing driver
<szf> sekyourbox: i'll bite - Guh-nome
<Classic> great
<calc> sebsebseb: but never gee-gnome
<sebsebseb> calc: what?
<donald> its still at 0% though
<sekyourbox> jee nome
<Classic> its ok
<georgep> I am trying to get a belkin FD7050 wireless usb adapter working properly, seems most of the how twos ive found are out of date, any have this dapter and know how to get it working? <-- Using Jaunty BTW
<starcannon> sebsebseb ah cool, shouldbe okay then
<Classic> give it a moment donald
<needhelp1> in windows its drive is D.. so i guess this is a local partition i think the term is
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: it should be ok without defragging
<disappearedng> any1 here knows what is php-config
<donald> ok
<Classic> good?
<losher> sekyourbox: nome & gah-new
<rrmm> Is there a way to disable full harddrive encryption or no?
<donald> still at 0
 * calc just calls it gnome like the trollish thing
<Classic> ah..
<Loganhoup> Could someone help, When trying to open my pulseaudio volume manager I get "connection failed : connection refused" A thread I found on the forums told me to manually connect it, how can I do this?
<Classic> have a coffee man, Don_Miguel
<Classic> sorry, donald
<needhelp1> 16340 MIB would = around 16gb right?
<donald> ok now its working
<donald> its at 83
<thiebaude> yes
<Loganhoup> needhelp1 16 gb 340 mb
<sebsebseb> !who |  thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<calc> needhelp1: 16378 MiB is 16GiB
 * Loganhoup sigh
 * Loganhoup hates pulseaudio so much.
<calc> needhelp1: aka 16 * 2^30
<donald> ok its finished and it says that i need to restart to activate the driver
<szf> calc, sekyourbox no googling - define the GNOME acronym ;-)
<needhelp1> it has a check box for round cylinders
<sebsebseb> calc: should he go Ext4 or not?  have you used Ext4?
<Don_Miguel> Classic, thanks anyway ...make mine DECAF .. I need to sleep soon !!
<calc> szf: gnu network object model enviroment (iirc)
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i use it
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: i think ext4 still has some bugs
<szf> calc: prize!
<calc> szf: but then i've been using linux long before gnome existed :)
<Classic> Don_Miguel, hehe, no problem :) 2 milk 2 suger?
<needhelp1> or.. quirks should i say
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: yes, but not ones that would  effect a clean install
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: that is done right
<Classic> dont restart yet donald
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge , its not working
<donald> ok
<losher> sebsebseb: no-one should use ext4 yet unless they are willing to risk losing the partition
<Classic> now broadcom driver, which one is recommended? activate it
<sekyourbox> What is the name of that "unsupported" video card utility, for nvidia drivers...?
<calc> szf: the pan newsreader is similarly an acronym that they have decided to try to have people forget ;-)
<sebsebseb> losher: why do you say that?
<Don_Miguel> Classic, and a bit of cocoa .. I am spoiled !
<orange-wedge> does the command usually have output?
<thiebaude> losher: i've been using it awhile and have no problems with it
<donald> ok it says its activated
<Loganhoup> Could someone help, When trying to open my pulseaudio volume manager I get "connection failed : connection refused" A thread I found on the forums told me to manually connect it, how can I do this?
<orange-wedge> or will it let you know that it failed?
<ziroday> sekyourbox: envy?
<calc> szf: back when usenet was still common it was the semi-official gnome usenet client and so they decided its acronym was inappropriate
<Classic> Don_Miguel, sorry, no cocoa, maybe Second Cup:)
<sekyourbox> ziroday, thx
<Classic> good, now restart your computer, and see u in a few
<rrmm> Is it possible to disable full harddrive encryption?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: yeah I think there's a lot of FUD  (Fear Uncertainity and Doubt) when it comes to  Ext4 still,  to put newbies off just in case something happens
<losher> sebsebseb: two people on here claimed their ext4 spontaneously corrupted itself. Why risk it?
<donald> ok thanks a bunch Classic
<needhelp1> its shrinking it now
<sebsebseb> losher: two right, but  about 10 people or more all said Ext4 was good
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: yup,  and im using 9.10
<Classic> no problem, seeyou shortly
<ziroday> sebsebseb: losher: its probably better to take the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: 9.10???   that's not even alpha1 yet is it?
<user1> hi
<szf> calc: so did the LGPL wash away its final sins? (ducks)
<calc> sebsebseb: i might use ext4 with 2.6.30
<orange-wedge> <g-a-m-e-r-x> its always best to use the full path to the command
<needhelp1> ok i have 20gb of unallocated space
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: it just made alpha1
<sebsebseb> calc: well I am using it when I clean install :)
<needhelp1> now should i start the installer?
<orange-wedge> so type:  which martian_modem
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: yes
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, for "martian_modem" what would it be?
<calc> szf: hehe, dunno, i liked the former name better myself... pimp ass newsreader (pan) ;-)
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: and  make sure it uses the most continugeous free space
<Loganhoup> does anyone here know anything about pulseaudio?
<needhelp1> hu?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: one of those options will get rid of XP, and you don't want that
<calc> sebsebseb: i would probably avoid ext4 for jaunty but it should be stable by the time karmic is released
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: read what it says, and you should be ok
<Piet> Michi_akane: ok, i've finished reviewing /var/log/messages. apparently linux is not detecting a serious issue (no kernel oopses or bugs). there are two issues though, but i assume (no further research yet) both are not serious:
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: now of course when i used the 9.04 alphas there were the intel problems
<orange-wedge> yeah run the following from your terminal:  which martian_modem
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: well there are still intel problems in the final
<user1> !91.10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 91.10
<calc> sebsebseb: at least that is i would stay away if the data in your ubuntu install is important to you
<rrmm> how do turn off encryption for my harddrive?
<Loganhoup> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: thats why i had to edit my xorg.conf
<zeltak2> hi there, anyone knows of a similar program to rtorrent (in ncurses) for the edonkey network?
<sebsebseb> calc: yeay yeah, but  I am going to have it else where  as well,  just to be sure :)
<szf> calc: moderan media has toned down the pimp superlative - its prolly fine now
<calc> sebsebseb: ext4 hasn't had that much testing yet but should be throughly tested by karmic release
<losher> sebsebseb: I'm a big fan of stability when it comes to filesystems...
<Piet> Michi_akane: 1. "PCI: Firmware left 0000:01:0c.0 e100 interrupts enabled, disabling". Apparently the NIC's firmware is buggy and does not shut the NIC down cleanly when you reboot or shutdown.
<orange-wedge> the next thing you can try is direct the output of the command to file to see whats going on during boot....     martian_modem > /var/log/martian_modem.log
<user1> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Loganhoup> I give up
<thiebaude> ext4 is an option on the 9.04 live cd
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: yes
<Michi_akane> Piet: Thanks.. the problem right now is intermittent...  I have been able to use the server but then it will no longer function.
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: the two options i see is, use the largest continous free space or specify partitions manaully.. i want to specifiy?
<iamtechno> !10.4
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: manual install you mean?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 10.4
<iamtechno> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Piet> Michi_akane: 2. "ACPI Exception (processor_core-0822): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]". Linux thinks that your BIOS reports a device which does not actually exist. This is usually caused by BIOS bugs and can sometimes be fixed by BIOS upgrades.
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: use largest  continous free space
<orange-wedge> <g-a-m-e-r-x> what was the output of :  which martian_modem
<ziroday> !msgthebot > iamtechno
<ubottu> iamtechno, please see my private message
<donald> ok im back
<Vesayth> Hello. I'm looking for some assistance with configuring openvpn server. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit, and followed the guide on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer#Configuring%20OpenVPN. When I try to start openvpn, I get the error * Autostarting VPN 'openvpn' [fail]. Can anyone help?
<Classic> any improvements donald
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: wouldnt that be my other partition with windows on it. its larger than my unallocated ?
<rrmm> ubottu: tell rrmm about encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<ziroday> Vesayth: does sudo service openvpn start work?
<iamtechno> ziroday, got it
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: it means your unallocated space I belive
<ziroday> iamtechno: :)
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange -wedge, thats the command i should use?
<Vesayth> ziroday: same error
<donald> well it is cooler than wat it was
<Piet> Michi_akane: when ssh connections and apache stall, can you still access them via 127.0.0.1?
<imhodes> Any BRs here ?
<donald> i can actually hear the fan
<ziroday> Vesayth: try do just openvpn
<needhelp1> can anyone else clarifiy which setting i should chose just in case?
<orange-wedge> run:  "which martian_modem"
<donald> but the trackpad doesnt work and i didnt test wireless yet
<Piet> Michi_akane: this would be of interest since this does not go over your physical NIC.
<donald> and neither does the sound
<Classic> hehe great stuff Don_Miguel
<Classic> :)
<MTecknology> iamtechno: -_-
<Classic> donald,
<orange-wedge> it will tell you where the actual script is located
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: even if there's free space on a partition, that is still  well partiotned space and so not contingous free space
<donald> yese
<Piet> Michi_akane: what I assume is happening is simply that your bandwidth is saturated.
<g-a-m-e-r-x> oangge-wedge , domenic@meia-linux:~$ which martian_modem
<g-a-m-e-r-x> /usr/sbin/martian_modem
<Classic> touchpad?
<orange-wedge> awesome
<kismet> gud day sirs! im newbi here, i would like to ask about my problem with ubuntu 9.10 desktop. i installed vbox from jaunty repositories. i noticed that when i guest os starts or shutsdown sometimes gnome logs off.
<Piet> Michi_akane: another explanation would be a faulty NIC
<Vesayth> ziroday: openvpn gives me a long list of options
<donald> or the trackpad i mean
<ziroday> kismet: err 9.10 or 9.04?
<Classic> works?
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<iamtechno> Didn't know it was a taboo to question ubottu
<Vesayth> ziroday: I may have configured something wrong, though I'm not sure what it may be
<orange-wedge> now modify the rc.local file to have:   /usr/sbin/martian_modem > /var/log/martian_modem.log
<Piet> Michi_akane: if you have another, ideally more modern, NIC, then it would be worth replacing/adding that.
<Vesayth> ziroday: I followed the guy to the T
<Michi_akane> Piet: Yes I can definitely access from the localhost.   The machines are connected through a LAN so bandwidth should not be an issue.
<ziroday> Vesayth: err I can't remember the exact syntax, one sec
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: alpha1 ah right
<donald> well it works but i cant do the two finger scroll or scroll at all
<Vesayth> guide*
<sekyourbox> What about ubuntu 10.2SR ??
<kismet> ziroday: im sorry i mean 9.04
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, and reboot?
<donald> but i can click and move the cursor
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: yes
<donald> all i really need now is the sound
<sekyourbox> you can get it on the torrents
<thiebaude> im dual booting
<ziroday> Vesayth: do sudo openvpn --config-file /path/to/config/file
<orange-wedge> g-a-m-e-r-x does the command usually have any output?
<Classic> donald, hm..... at this time I cant help you with that, since i dont have a macbook
<Piet> Michi_akane: so nobody is accessing this server from the internet?
<ziroday> Vesayth: and sorry I have to run
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: if your not sure about installer,   you can do it the other way.   gparted  and  manual install,  or maybe just manual install.   altough  when I partition  I do the first bit  in  gparted and then finnish off in manual install
<Michi_akane> Piet: you don't think there was something in those updates that may have impacted my NIC?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: surely it's very similar to 9.04?
<donald> well its ok u solved my biggest problem of getting the fan to work
<Vesayth> ziroday: I have the config file open
<rrmm> can i turn off full harddrive encryption?
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, yeah and it has to run the whole time the computer is on
<Michi_akane> Piet: Yes... the box is open to the net.  But my testing is coming from inside the LAN.
<Piet> Michi_akane: it doesn't seem so to me.
<kismet> gud day sirs! im newbi here, i would like to ask about my problem with ubuntu 9.04 desktop. i installed vbox from jaunty repositories. i noticed that when i guest os starts or shutsdown sometimes gnome logs off.
<Piet> Michi_akane: what is your ISP connections' bandwidth (upstream/downstream)?
<Classic> donald, check if you have sound
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: when i edited xorg.conf in 9.04 that fixed my problem and the fix carried over to 9.10
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, it just says loaded and runnign dosent require input
<Piet> Michi_akane: brb bathroom
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: ok sounds good
<donald> i can controle the volume but i hear no sound
<orange-wedge> ok cool
<orange-wedge> yeah try a reboot
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: added "DR" and "off" to the device section
<Classic> ok
<Classic> then will do the sound
<thiebaude> DRI
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, okay brb
<Classic> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: I find  xorg a pain in the arse,  still after these years
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: soo true mate
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: luckily  I got a driver  available that just works :)   nivida one
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i fixed 9.04 2 days before final
<losher> Classic: where did you learn all that stuff about "<merge-keys...."?
<donald> ok a window popped up with this in it
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: we are off topic hum
<Vesayth> Can anyone else possibly assist me with setting up OpenVPN server? Recap: Using Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit andfollowed the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer#Configuring%20OpenVPN. I'm getting the error * Autostarting VPN 'openvpn' [fail]
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i think i got the fix from the ubuntu web site
<donald> options snd_hda_intel model=mbp3
<thiebaude> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thiebaude> thanks
<kismet> sirs, is virtualbox for jaunty stable?
<Classic> losher, theres a guide online for macbook
<Michi_akane> Piet: 1.5mb downstream / 894k upstream
<Classic> its copy paste from there
<pan_> youtube is not even loud
<pan_> i have the volume all the way up
<Classic> ok donald
<pan_> on youtube
<losher> Classic: ah, donald, did you know about that?
<pan_> what the hell is going on here.
<Zaher> Hi, Anyone can help me to find the most valuable applications for ubuntu??
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: im confused now.. its asking me again
<donald> yea but i dont get the etc/modle stuff or watever it is like that but after doing this hopefully ill learn something
<Classic> its his guide just there were no repositories so we had to figure out how to make it work with launchpad
<imhodes> Hi, I hav problem in my ubuntu 9.04, i hav updated few weeks ago and my keyboard loss the support to Brazilian characters. like this `` ~~~
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: have a good nite
<losher> Classic, donald: impressive work between the 2 of you, still.
<needhelp1> where do you want to put ubuntu ; install them side by side chosing between them at each startup, use the entire disk, use the largest continous free space, manual
<rrmm> can i turn off full drive encryption?
<Piet> Michi_akane: hmm ok so it's not the bandwidth getting saturated. the next steps now would be to try replacing the nic, or if you have no replacement nic, to analyze your network traffic.
<donald> o wait, classic, i can just go to the site and because i have that repos stuff i should be able to do it on my own now?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: install side by side that should do it
<Classic> losher, thanks mate, im noob as well, just know i can help donald
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: does this still put it in the unallocated i set up? or no?
<Piet> Michi_akane: but first of all i'll review the updates, so we can rule those out as a cause
<Piet> Michi_akane: ...again ;-)
<Classic> yes, donald, scroll down to sound and follow from there
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: or bugger that and do it my way
<donald> ok
<Classic> :)
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: I thought using the installer would be easier, but maybe not quite  in your case
<donald> im there
<rrmm> can i turn off full harddrive encryption?
<georgep> if i want to purge ndis wrapper from my system how do I do it? I installed it with apt-get
<Michi_akane> Piet: seriously... thanks for your help.  This is one that I was on the virge of pulling out all of my red hair.  It just got over me.
<Classic> donald, your on your own now :)
<sebsebseb> calc: swap  space needs to be double the size of the RAM for hibernation/sleep ?
<donald> ok thank you so much Classic
<Classic> you're welcome
<donald> cya
<robdig> Zaher: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Applications or http://lifehacker.com/software/lifehacker-top-10/top-10-ubuntu-applications-265052.php or http://ubuntuapplications.blogspot.com/2007/08/top-26-ubuntu-application-sources.html
<Classic> bb
<georgep> if i want to purge ndis wrapper from my system how do I do it? I installed it with apt-get
<unkmar> so swap space is used for hibernation?
<Classic> now..... ttys
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: half an hour or so on partitining hummm, when it can be done in like  5 minutes  a good partition set up
<Classic> GUYS, anyone have same problem of not being able to access ttys from gnome?
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, nup still not working
<_-RED-_> hdd died on live cd this sucks
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: well selecting "use the largest continuous" i have to slide a little marker that i guess says how much space i want.. but it goes past the 20 gigs i set up as unallocated
<imhodes> Hi, I hav problem in my ubuntu 9.04, i hav updated few weeks ago and my keyboard loss the support to Brazilian characters. like this `` ~~~
<orange-wedge> can you cat /var/log/martian_modem.log
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: do it my way if you want.    step 1   make partitiosn in gparted   step 2.  format them in manual install and decide what to use them for
<orange-wedge> what's it say?
<needhelp1> i can go into the sda3.. up to 60 gigs deep in
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: uh ok,   close that, you'll do it my way :)  and  you will be installing in like 5 minutes I think
<unkmar> I have the 9.04 i386 live iso.  I would like to create a bootable USB without burning the ISO to CD and booting from the live CD.
<needhelp1> so close the installer?
<sebsebseb> yes
<orange-wedge> g-a-m-e-r-x...  i did find this page on how to get to come during boot.... you could add modprobe martian_dev
<_-RED-_> ok i have a ? when will ubuntu 9.04 support ati express 200 and 200m lol
<needhelp1> ok
<orange-wedge> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-332947.html
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, theres not /var/log/martian_modem?
<needhelp1> im out
<sebsebseb> open  the partition editor again
<orange-wedge> /var/log/martian_modem.log
<needhelp1> ok its open
<rrmm> can i dd my decryted drive to a file and then dd it back or no?
<dfcnvt> ﻿imhodes, Set it up again for ﻿Brazilian's character
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: make a  partiiton that is  18gb   and   put  ext3 as the file system   or ext4 if you like
<orange-wedge> there's a couple methods that thread used
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, theres no log?
<orange-wedge> ok
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: all you got to do is type in the  number  in size.   and  yeah
<needhelp1> leaving the other 2gb for swap?
<sebsebseb> yes exactly
<needhelp1> ill right click the unallocated
<needhelp1> and
<sebsebseb> and then the partition editor  shows you what will happen simulates it, before you press apply
<needhelp1> click new?
<Skript101> Whats the shipit website to get ubuntu delivered free?
<sebsebseb> yes you press new
<_-RED-_> bye have to goto work
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, minicom still gets minicom: cannot open /dev/ttySM0: No such file or directory
<sebsebseb> Skript101: shipit.ubuntu.com
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, but after  "sudo martian_modem" it works fine
<RHorse> gpg
<needhelp1> should i leave space for the swap at the begging of the partition or the end?
<Skript101> Help plz?
<calc> sebsebseb: i don't think it has to be double but i'm not sure exactly how much is required
<Piet> Michi_akane: you're welcome
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: you want your acstaul partition to be  first  I think
<calc> sebsebseb: ram is compressed to swap during hibernation
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: a swap second
<orange-wedge> echo martian_dev | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<orange-wedge> you could try that
<Piet> Michi_akane: i'm compiling a more readable list of all updated, installed and removed packages now.
<sebsebseb> calc: 2GB is a good size for swap  for 1GB RAM?
<needhelp1> what class do i want to create it as
<Skript101> So http://www.shipit.ubuntu.com?
<needhelp1> not primary right? because my primary is the ntfs windows part
<needhelp1> ?
<Michi_akane> Piet: thanks. :)
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge it ruturns "martian_dev
<calc> sebsebseb: yea 2x is fine, anything more than that is overkill
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: yes  make   the ext3 primary
<imhodes> dfcnvt: the proble is my keyboard layout is USA, and when i push buttons like ``````~~~~~ this not saving on keyboard cache
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge it ruturns "martian_dev"
<dfcnvt> https://shipit.ubuntu.com
<SanDiego> hello
<Skript101> Well is it that?
<orange-wedge> yeah you need to run that full line
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: if you got 4 partitions or some such on a drive,  you need to make an extended
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: primary doesnt mean its the primary partition to boot does it?
<orange-wedge> it should add martian_dev to /etc/modules
<sebsebseb> calc: can you answer that question :)
<needhelp1> its showing i have 4 partitions now
<needhelp1> not counted the two im about to make
<calc> primary is main partitions of which using a dos mbr you can only have 4 on a drive
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, what, i put that echo this into command and it came back with that other line so whitch bit do you mean to put into where?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: two??
<calc> the others are inside extended partition and are called logical partitions
<needhelp1> the 18 for ubuntu and 2 for swap
<needhelp1> gb
<Skript101> Oh yes, and would it fit on my 4gb flash drive with virtual machine on it too
<Skript101> ?
<calc> the last time i partitioned my system i just used GPT instead of MBR
<needhelp1> it shows right now i have sda1 sda2 sda3 and unallocated
<sebsebseb> calc: what's GPT?
<orange-wedge> echo martian_dev | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<orange-wedge> run that full line
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: yeah 18GB     Ext3 file system and swap
<calc> sebsebseb: the replacement for dos mbr, used by EFI (replacement for BIOS)
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, so all i need to add is "martian_dev" to my rc.local file?
<dfcnvt> ﻿imhodes: I'm not sure what to do.. reset your keyboard? clean up cache? the search for Braizel character to fix this exception
<needhelp1> that will give me 5 partitions
<lvlefisto> pidgin is so slow to respond since i upgraded to jaunty, is there a way to solve this?
<orange-wedge> nah your /etc/modules file
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: in fact that's manual install where you will say what to use the partition as
<dfcnvt> then go***
<calc> sebsebseb: grub can also boot a system using GPT even if you don't have EFI
<orange-wedge> trying another approach
<Skript101> Hell0?
<sebsebseb> calc: ah ok
<dfcnvt> man, I'm tired..
<xangua> lvlefisto: slow ¿¿ mine is not, slow in what exactly ¿¿
<SanDiego> hi there
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, so add echo martian_dev | sudo tee -a /etc/modules to my rc.local?
<calc> sebsebseb: and it lets you make more or less as many partitions as you want at single sector increments in size
<Skript101> brb
<g-a-m-e-r-x> no sorry
<sebsebseb> dfcnvt: I kind of should be, but I am not
<g-a-m-e-r-x> /etc/modules
<needhelp1> calc: so am i ok?
<Classic> later all
<needhelp1> with 5 partitions?
<lvlefisto> xangua: i double click a contact and it takes a half a minute to open the conversation window
<calc> needhelp1: for 5 partitions you need at least a extended and logical or two
<imhodes> when u push button ~ what happen ?
<g-a-m-e-r-x> ~~
<needhelp1> im lost now
<g-a-m-e-r-x> or ``
<g-a-m-e-r-x> `
<xangua> lvlefisto: a half minute ¿?!!! in what protocol ¿¿¿
<g-a-m-e-r-x> ~`
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: just make 18GB ext3 and the 2gb swap
<calc> needhelp1: eg sda1 sda2 sda3 then a sda4 extended with sda5 and sda6 being logical
<imhodes> 2 times to appear ?
<lvlefisto> xangua: each protocol
<g-a-m-e-r-x> imhodes, no
<lvlefisto> i use almost all protocols
<orange-wedge> just add "martian_dev" to your /etc/modules file
<needhelp1> so make the 18 gb partition for ubuntu extended?
<imhodes> my problem is one time xD
<g-a-m-e-r-x> imhodes, i have heard of it typing twice but im not sure wy it does that
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: it will tell you if you need an extended or not
<calc> needhelp1: if you have more than 4 partitions you must have one of the 4 'primary' ones designated as an extended partition
<g-a-m-e-r-x> imhodes, just type it twice?
<lvlefisto> xangua: when i was using intrepid it didn't take that longer
<imhodes> i`m brazilian and i need to put this over a
<rrmm> can i turn off full harddrive encryption?
<imhodes> but when i try just appear something like this ~a hahaha
<needhelp1> calc: what would happen if i tried it as primary
<calc> needhelp1: the dos mbr only has space for 4 partitions which is considered the 'primary' ones, logical partitions are basically a linked list across the drive with the 'extended' partition being in one of the 4 spots in the mbr linking to the first logical parititon on the drive
<g-a-m-e-r-x> imhodes, yeah but just use like character map or something
<lvlefisto> xangua: i'll try with a clean ~/.purple dir
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: the ext3 is priamry
<g-a-m-e-r-x> !language | imhodes
<ubottu> imhodes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<calc> needhelp1: you can't make 5 primary partitions there isn't enough space in the MBR layout to do it, period
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: partition editor will tell you if you need to make an extended
<g-a-m-e-r-x>  !region | imhodes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about region
<g-a-m-e-r-x>  !accents | imhodes
<needhelp1> it doesnt tell me what the current partitoins are.. like if they are primary or extended
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accents
<needhelp1> how can i tell?
<imhodes> !region
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about region
<dfcnvt> ﻿imhodes: go join in hardware channel.. maybe they'll help.. just state that you have the keyboard problem
<calc> needhelp1: sda1-4 are always primary
<calc> needhelp1: sda5+ as logical
<g-a-m-e-r-x> yeah
<sebsebseb> calc: he is new,  he hasn't done this before, your probably just confussing him
<needhelp1> right now i have sda 1-3
<dfcnvt> ﻿imhodes: maybe it's a key map that you need to reconfigure?
<calc> sebsebseb: yea, i should just shutup :)
<g-a-m-e-r-x> mabye
<needhelp1> so couldnt i do the 18 ext3 as primary for sda4
<calc> needhelp1: those are primary then
<needhelp1> and teh swap
<needhelp1> ?
<g-a-m-e-r-x> brb all!
<sebsebseb> calc: all   I want him to do is make  a  18GB  Ext3    and 2GB SWAP  in  partition editor,  then  format and   that  in  manual install
<rrmm> can i turn off full harddrive encryption?
<calc> sebsebseb: heh
<robdig> imhodes: perhaps someone on #ubuntu-br has experience with your issue
 * calc has to go to bed anyway, getting late here
<sebsebseb> calc: I thought  the actsaul installer would be easier
<sebsebseb> calc: but nope
<imhodes> oh thanks i forgot this xD
<sebsebseb> calc: in fact I am not sure which one would be easier
 * calc will be happy when mbr dies
<SAngeli> Hi, I run ubuntu on virtualbox. I upgraded both vbox and ubuntu to latest version. I fail to install Guest-Additions as fail to mount the ISO file. Can someone please help me doing so?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: yes make the 18GB   and  then  press new again and do a swap
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: if you need to make an extended so be it
<rrmm> ok thanks for the amazing service as usual #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> SAngeli: I hope that's only for trying Ubuntu
<jamesbrink> hello, i just setup a connection under mobile broadband under the network connections dialog box on gnome (ubuntu 9) can anyone tell me how i connect to this network now?
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, still not working
<SAngeli> sebsebseb, do you advice something better for hosting ubuntu? Besides, do you have any advice?
<jamesbrink> i have loaded the blackberry rim drivers
<orange-wedge> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804378
<sebsebseb> SAngeli: it's better to partition your hard disk for real :)
<needhelp1> calc: so should i make the 18 gb partions sda4?
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  SAngeli
<ubottu> SAngeli: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<adi_> helo how to flash instalation in my ubuntu
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ah sda  and all that
<orange-wedge> lets get rid of the /etc/modules edit
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: how many hard disks you got in there?
<needhelp1> one i think
<orange-wedge> and add these two lines to the /etc/rc.local
<needhelp1> its just split for some reason
<SAngeli> sebsebseb, yes, I have done this several times. But with dual boot I cannot have ubuntu and another OS running at the same time, correct?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: just  make a the Ext3 in your unallocated space and  then that remaining unallocated space is your swap
<orange-wedge> /sbin/modprobe martian_dev
<orange-wedge> martian_modem
<adi_> I am first ubuntu using
<orange-wedge> first the modprobe
<orange-wedge> thent the martian_modem
<needhelp1> do i need to fill in teh label field sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> SAngeli: indeed, but   realy Windows inside Ubuntu is better :)   unless  you want 3D windows gaming or some such
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: no leave that blank
<needhelp1> ok
<orange-wedge> man sorry for all the reboots
<SAngeli> sebsebseb, unless I find an old PC, install ubuntu and then run it via netwrok
<cybotron__> hello
<needhelp1> do i need to make the 2 gig into swap
<needhelp1> ?
<sebsebseb> yes
<needhelp1> or is that automatic?
<SAngeli> sebsebseb, anyhow, could you please help me out if you have any advice?
<Piet> Michi_akane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173422/
<sebsebseb> yes make the 2gb into swap
<Piet> Michi_akane: what may matter is that acpid was upgraded
<needhelp1> that will have to be extended
<needhelp1> is that bad?
<sebsebseb> should be ok I guess
<sebsebseb> altough normalley  Ubuntu's partiion would be in some extended partition I think
<cybotron__> hi anyone know why gparted cant resize?
<needhelp1> crap
<needhelp1> it wont let me
<needhelp1> it says i cant have more than 4 primarys
<adi_> ok thanks I will try it is
<sebsebseb> cybotron__: ,beause it can,  as long as your partitions are unmounted
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: it will be fien
<Piet> Michi_akane: linux, too, but since you already tested this issue against the previous kernel version we can rule this out.
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: swap in extended should be ok
<needhelp1> what do you mean?
<needhelp1> i dont know if it will let me make an extended
<needhelp1> or i dont know how
<cybotron__> sebsebseb i unmounted the partition but it cant be resized
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: bugger swap if nessarey,   it's not really needed as such anyway
<needhelp1> i dont follow.. bugger swap?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: I am trying to make this easier for you and that
<Skript101> Is there any way i can get ubuntu delivered without shipit, for free?
<needhelp1> like.. when i click new on teh 2gb.. it wont let me pick extended
<needhelp1> it just says i cant pick anythin
<ziroday> Skript101: talk to your loco
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok show me a screenshot of gparted
<needhelp1> do i need to apply the new partition first?
<needhelp1> then make an extended?
 * Skript101 is lagging
<cybotron__> or how to mount back with fuse? cause gparted doesnt let me do it
<Michi_akane> Piet: I ran under the previous kernel to the same problems.  What about this acpid?  That appears to be some kind of power management daemon...
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: yes you need to apply  a partition, before it gets created
 * Skript101 s internet is slow
<needhelp1> then i can create teh extended?
<sebsebseb> the extended could contain  both  the ext3 and swap
<Vesayth> Can anyone assist me in configuring OpenVPN server? I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit and trying to follow this guide with no success: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer#Configuring%20OpenVPN
<Skript101> ziroday:whats loco?
<ericjoseph> is it possible to install ubuntu server from an 8.1 live cd?
<Piet> Michi_akane: Michi_akane yes, it's a bit more than that actually, it also handles aout IRQ usage between the bios and linux
<ziroday> Skript101: what country are you in?
<orange-wedge> eric... i don't think so
<ziroday> Vesayth: did what I gave you work?
<Vesayth> ziroday: negative
 * Skript101 LAG
<ziroday> Vesayth: errors?
<Vesayth> ziroday: I suspect there is something wrong with either the config file or my iptables
<Piet> Michi_akane: acpi= advanced configuration and power interface
<orange-wedge> or at least it would be alot more headache than its worth
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Once the service is purchased by a primary Comcast account holder, everyone in the family can use the service with their own individual "lockers," though their use contributes to the storage total. If the Comcast broadband account is canceled, users have fourteen days b
<orange-wedge> you could build a custom boot cd
<ziroday> CoJaBo-Aztec: ?
<orange-wedge> from the livecd
<ziroday> Vesayth: what was the specific error?
<Skript101> ziroday:look
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: all this ah,   the installer options would have done it
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: ok i made teh sda4 ext3.. now when i click new on teh 2gb unallocated i get this  "its not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions.
<ziroday> Skript101: err can't you just tell me?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ziroday: Yeah, it pastes when I bump the touchpad. :/ Any idea how to fix that?
<Piet> Michi_akane: it controls the power saving features, too, which means providing less power to devices, making them fall asleep etc. this can cause such issues, too.
<Vesayth> ziroday: sudo openvpn --config-file /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf | Options error: Unrecognized option or missing parameter(s) in [CMD-LINE]:1: config-file (2.1_rc11)
<needhelp1> if i want more it says i need to create a extended
<Skript101> AUS
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: yep
<Skript101> Australia, Victoria
<needhelp1> i guess i have to reformat the ext3 as an extended
<orange-wedge> awh needhelpl you need to make a logical partitions
<ziroday> Vesayth: yep you're config file is borked, can you pastebin it please
<ziroday> CoJaBo-Aztec: nope, sorry
<Michi_akane> Piet: Is this something that can be configured or even safely disabled?
<Vesayth> ziroday: it's 100% identical to the one shown in the guide
 * Skript101 BIG LAGG
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: could do, or   put  ext3 and swap in an extended
<g-a-m-e-r-x> orange-wedge, WORKS GREAT, THANKS!
<needhelp1> orange-wedge: isnt a logical like a folder in another partition?
<Piet> Michi_akane: but only two bugs have ever been files against the acpid package in ubuntu apparently. and those dont seem to be related.
<orange-wedge> awesome
<ziroday> Vesayth: please pastebin it
 * Skript101 :(
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: show me a screenshot of gparted or something
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: it wont let me make an extended
<orange-wedge> sorry the extended is what i meant
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Then I amm doomed to spamming random cjunk to channels forever o_O
<Vesayth> ziroday: one moment. Also, I still suspect something is wrong with my iptables anyway
<needhelp1> i ahve to deleted sda4 and create a extended
<orange-wedge> yeah thats what you need to do
<needhelp1> does an extended partition run slower or anything?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok  forget this
<orange-wedge> no
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: forget it
<synthesist> can anyone give me a hand with some bash trouble?
<ziroday> Vesayth: feel free to pastebin iptables -L too then :) (and you should be using ufw instead of iptables)
<orange-wedge> the mbr can only hold so many partitions
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: get back to your unallocated space
<needhelp1> would it be easier to use the installer?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: go back to installer, and yes pick one of those options
<Piet> Michi_akane: actually the irq handling is done by the acpi modules, and those ar enot contained in the acpid package. acpid is just a daemon, a backgroup porocess receiving and sending requests for power saving and the like.
<Vesayth> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m5f7fc316
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: once you have the unallocated space there again, like before
<Vesayth> ziroday: something is modifying my iptables after ufw is. So i made a script to modify them myself
<Vesayth> ziroday: unless you can help me fix that as well >.>
<Piet> Michi_akane: it should be rather uncritical. IF an ACOI issue was there it would be related to the kernel modules, and those you have ruled out to be problematic.
<Skript101> ok
<MaT-dg> wasn't there a new feature in jaunty that can reboot without going trough bios?
<Skript101> My question
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: install side by side that should do it
<n2diy_> ! ufw
<Piet> Michi_akane: so, did you say you have another NIC available?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Skript101> I live in australia
<n2diy_> what's ufw?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: I think  the using  most continous free space option,  would  resize  a partition
<Skript101> kk?
<georgep> what would i type to download and install gtk+2  and the gtk+2 delopment files
<Michi_akane> Piet: no.  NIC is built in (blargh!)
<Skript101> Where can i get ubuntu shipped without shipit?
<Skript101> To my house.
<sebsebseb> Skript101: you can't
<Skript101> In australia
<JPSman> can anyone read this?
<hotdog003> Yes, JPSman
<NewApples> hello I need help
<n2diy_> Skript101: google for ubuntu loco, and see if one is in your area?
<sebsebseb> Skript101: your  pretty much off topic as well try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Skript101> !Ubuntu australia
<sebsebseb> NewApples: with?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vesayth> ziroday: here is a pastebin of my iptables rules: http://pastebin.com/m2bd8496c
<NewApples> I have a monitor pluged into my laptop and this monitor sometiems ever so often gets a blurred screeen for maybe half a second like someone hit the monitor very hard, how do i fix this
<Skript101> Why is that
<hotdog003> Hey guys. I'm thinking of reinstalling my computer using LUKS and dm-crypt to encrypt my entire hard drive. If I suspend my computer and open it up again, will it remember the encryption keys? Or do I retype it again? If it doesn't, is there a way to ensure that I have to retype it after a suspend?
<n2diy_> NewApples: stop hitting your monitor?
<NewApples> n2diy_ i am not hitting it but ever so often it blurs
<NewApples> and NO i did not have this problem before or in windows
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: getting anywhere now?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: installing yet?
<needhelp1> yeah one sec
<n2diy_> NewApples: is the monitor a crt?
<NewApples> n2diy_ what is "crt"
<n2diy_> NewApples: cathode ray tube.
<hotdog003> A flat screen is an LCD, but if it looks like an old TV, then it's a CRT monitor.
<ziroday> Vesayth: one sec, I haven't done this in a while :)
<NewApples> n2diy_ what does cathode ray tube mean
<ziroday> Skript101: ask in #ubuntu-au
<NewApples> ahh i have a CRT
<sebsebseb> CRT's are inside  screens
<NewApples> a big onje
<NewApples> a real one
<NewApples> not flat screen
<FloodBot1> NewApples: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> CRT talk is offtoic here  try #hardware
<Skript101> ok
<sebsebseb> offtopic above
<ziroday> sebsebseb: its ##hardware
<Vesayth> ziroday: no problem
<n2diy_> NewApples: the high voltage section of your monitor is failing, the HV. controls the focus of the crt.
<JPSman> ok, why wont nickserv let me chat in other channels when I have registered this handle with it already??
<sebsebseb> ziroday: that's nice,  I expect my one would redirect :)
<ziroday> JPSman: ask in #freenode
<JPSman> K
<NewApples> n2diy_ nothing is failing everything works fine in windows, it dosent go blurry, but here in ubuntu it does, how do i fix this
<Vesayth> ziroday: also, I'm getting the impression from the guide that i need 2 connections to my router? (it makes reference to eth0 and eth1)
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: installing?
<needhelp1> yeah one sec
<needhelp1> getting food
<ziroday> Vesayth: take a look at http://howto.landure.fr/gnu-linux/debian-4-0-etch-en/install-and-setup-openvpn-on-debian-4-0-etch
<Piet> Michi_akane: doesn't matter. if you have another, we can just deactivate the onboard one.
<ziroday> Vesayth: and I can't remember any of this, sorry
<NewApples> ziroday haha are you online haha!
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: well I am going soon
<needhelp1> kk i think i can get it from here
<needhelp1> thanks
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ,but  I am here later
<NewApples> ziroday ok dude we talked before and you helped me with my screen resolution before i was getting the black screen of doom
<Piet> Michi_akane: If you want to read up on the ACPI issue: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8570 - it's irrelevant, though.
<Vesayth> ziroday: no problem. I'll give this guide a try. Thanks ^^
<n2diy_> NewApples: let me guess, you are using a Nvidia video card?
<NewApples> ziroday you showed me how to fix this and gave me a butt load of screen resolution options BUT it turned the text all fat and ugly!
<NewApples> ziroday but a nice thing of what you did was that when i shut down i no longer get 3 error messages but i got instead that ubuntu picturer with the bar loading under it just as when you log in
<synthesist> how can i copy a list of files that contain spaces in them to another directory? every time i try to run "for i in 'cat list.txt'; do cp $i /destination; done" it splits up filenames with spaces.
<Deepika> Is Apple's market going to fall with Microsoft NEW AD????       is it going to be + point for GNU/Linux ???    http://techfancy.blogspot.com/
<NewApples> ziroday could you tell me how to get that when i log out , because i have reinstalled several times since we talked
<ziroday> NewApples: great, did the folks in #radeonhd help out?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Depika
<ubottu> Depika: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NewApples> n2diy_ I am using ATI Mobility Radeon X2300 HD graphic card
<hotdog003> synthesist: for i in 'cat list.txt'; do cp "$i" /destination; done
<NewApples> ziroday people at Radeonhd said everything is preinstalled and nothing needs installation and that everything is fine and how dare i jsut ask a question
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: right well good luck,  and  if  you bump into me later on,   maybe I can tell you about some good programs to install or something
<hotdog003> synthesist: You can use variable names in "" quotes. It's just '' quotes that you can't.
<n2diy_> NewApples: sounds like a new card if it is HD, maybe the ATI module isn't mature yet?
<synthesist> hotdog003: same result. it still splits up the filenames
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: this guide  will  cover basics, but not all of that    http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<NewApples> n2diy_ the computer is from 2007 or so
<billisnice> I try to find a window xp printer on the network and when i try to locate the printer the print box disappears
<NewApples> n2diy i installed ubuntu 2 days ago and i was not having this problem in windows
<Michi_akane> Piet: Thanks again.  I think I will  let this burn in and see what happens.   I just wanted to make sure that it was not something obvious that I would not be able to see but someone with more linux experience can spot in a heartbeat.  Thanks a lot for your help.  I will be back if I need anything else.  (*^u^*)
<NewApples> ziroday how do i get the ubuntu picture wit the bar loading under it when i log out instead of 3 error messages
<hotdog003> synthesist: Oh, I see. Hmm. The for loop is what splits it up. It doesn't know to split up your file list with spaces or newlines. I honestly haven't figured out a way around it. You might be better writing a little python script instead or maybe using xargs.
<n2diy_> NewApples: yes, new by linux standards, takes time to reverse engineer things when the manufacture won't release it standards to the linux community.
<usser> hotdog003, just tar them
<billbyad> having problem w/ ruby but no one is alive in the ruby channel using s.unpack('H*') how can i do an output like \x36\x6e where the \x is added between each hex bit
<usser> hotdog003, tar -cvf `cat list.txt` ; tar -xvf /destination
<NewApples> n2diy_ BUT before when zioday made something cool to my computer that problem also vanished, but a got new ones, but that one vanished haha ;)
<synthesist> usser: let me give it a shot.
<Piet> Michi_akane: alright. don't forget to fix the other things we found on the way
<n2diy_> NewApples: ok, I don't know what zioday and you did, but try reversing it to where it works again?
<NewApples> n2diy_ i ahve reinstalled my computer serveral times since then
<NewApples> n2diy_ this now what i have is a newly installed version
<usser> synthesist, its actually tar -cvf arch.tar `cat list.txt`
<NewApples> n2diy_ i come from windows so i reinstall everytime even the smallest problem occuours
<synthesist> usser: i was just about to ask
<Piet> Michi_akane: and if you can afford, stick some more RAM into this box (RAM is cheap)
<synthesist> lol
<NewApples> n2diy_ but this problem occours at installation so i would like it fixed
<jbmigel> NewApples i thought that was just rebooting
<usser> synthesist, and tar -xvf arch.tar -C /destination
<NewApples> jbmigel huh?
<billbyad> noone?
<ziroday> NewApples: okay, pastebin your xorg.conf please
<jbmigel> NewApples every time the smallest problem occurs....
 * Piet to bakery
<NewApples> ziroday ok
<NewApples> jbmigel yes there was a joke in their somehwere but i just woke up so i cant see it
<n2diy_> NewApples: ok, loose the Windows attitude, linux is designed to be fixed on the fly. Not sure what to tell you, it sounds like a problem with the HV in the monitor, but if works in Windows, it would seem to be a module/driver problem. Might be a bug, google might be of help to you?
<jbmigel> NewApples thats ok... it wasnt really that funny anyway
<synthesist> usser: will the process take very long this way, it's about 80gb worth of data to be tar-ed and un-tared
<NewApples> ziroday my paste bin of the xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/m5654e45c
<usser> synthesist, yes it will take a lot of time that way for that much data
<usser> synthesist, look for alternative solutions
<Rehan5> Hi everyone, complete n00b to Ubuntu...just installed it today on my HP dv6700 laptop...am not able to enable the 'Normal' or 'Extra' visual affects in the appearance menu -- it keeps saying 'desktop effects could not be enabled' ... is there a way I can find out if I have the i915 video card chipset, and is there a way to disable this lockout?
<NewApples> n2diy_ i just menationed windows to remove the idea that it migth be a monitor physicall defect and google what?
<ziroday> NewApples: okay, under Device add Driver "radeonhd" and Option "DRI"
<synthesist> usser: any ideas to point me in the right direction?
<NewApples> ziroday i am affraid that if i do that then i might again get the blurry and fat letters
<usser> synthesist, perl or a python script maybe
<NewApples> ziroday they were so fat it was so ugly
<n2diy_> NewApples: ok, google ubuntu and your video card make and model numbers.
<ziroday> NewApples: well we shall try to fix that when that issue appears
<NewApples> ziroday ok
<NewApples> n2diy_ ok
<n2diy_> NewApples: GL, I'll let ziroday carry on with you.
<ziroday> n2diy_: heh, thanks :)
<NewApples> n2diy_ok and cheers ;)
<synthesist> usser: one last question, i'm just going to let this run overnight, is it going to delete the tar files after extracting?
<georgep> :( downloading win7
<NewApples> ziroday i have no driver in my xorg.conf
<n2diy_> NewApples: GL, Iziroday, GL guys, cheers, and beers! For me at least. :)
<ziroday> NewApples: yes well add that under the Device section
<jbmigel> im so sad i tried to upgrade my gutsy version... now ill never have working wireless again
<NewApples> ziroday what is the command in terminal that allows me to alter my zorg.conf file
<ziroday> georgep: #ubuntu-offtopic or ##windows
<georgep> jbmigel: i am downloading win7 because i cant get my Belkin to work
<ziroday> NewApples: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NewApples> ziroday ok
<jbmigel> georgep touche
<georgep> im sorry ziroday i cant get my belkin wireless adapter to work in jaunty
<ziroday> georgep: chipset?
<unkmar> I have the 9.04 i386 live iso.  I would like to create a bootable USB without burning the ISO to CD and booting from the live CD.
<georgep> ziroday: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components F5D7050A
<Rehan5> Hi everyone, complete n00b to Ubuntu...just installed it today on my HP dv6700 laptop...am not able to enable the 'Normal' or 'Extra' visual affects in the appearance menu -- it keeps saying 'desktop effects could not be enabled' ... is there a way I can find out if I have the i915 video card chipset, and is there a way to disable this lockout? Thank you for any help you can provide!
<linuxviewer> I think my download is on a slow server.  It is going at 900B/s, yes B/s, I have a 10mb download line.  Suggestions?
<JECHO> rehan5 you need to enable the restricte ddrivers
<linuxviewer> I am downloading from free.nchc.org.tw
<jbmigel> linuxviewer have a smoke
<ziroday> georgep: eek, can you pastebin lspci please and dmesg after unplugging and plugging it back in
<linuxviewer> It takes 4 hours for a 58mb update :o
<ziroday> linuxviewer: choose another repo
<Rehan5> JECHO: Thank you -- do I just do that through the Synaptic app?
<JECHO> no no
<JECHO> rehan5 go to system > administration > hardware drivers and enable the reccomended one. then reboot and enable the effects
<NewApples> ziroday do you mean like this http://pastebin.com/m1d098e83
<linuxviewer> ziroday - How?
<Daps> Any knowledgeable Ubuntu Server users here..?? 8.1
<Rehan5> JECHO: oh ok, I appreciate you helping me.  When I go into hardware drivers, the only option it lets me enable/activate is a software modem.  It doesn't show anything else.  Am I doing something completely wrong?
<linuxviewer> I dont know where to find a mirror of what I am getting
<ziroday> linuxviewer: System > Software Sources > Download From: Other > Choose Best Server
<ziroday> NewApples: mm, not quite. Gimme a sec
<NewApples> ziroday mkay
<jml> how do I find out how many packages are in Ubuntu?
<ziroday> NewApples: like http://pastebin.com/m2bcf7fbe
<NewApples> jml what do you mean by packages
<NewApples> ziroday ok
<linuxviewer> ziroday - No GUI.  I am running server mode.
<jml> NewApples: I mean source packages.
<NewApples> jml i  have no idea :P
<Daps> i just installed ubuntu server on my machine using VMware, and its all in terminal... How do i host a website off of that..???
<jbmigel> Daps you install apache
<unkmar> Daps: You are planning to host a website.  Which is not much more than a collection of files.
<NewApples> ziroday i have added your pastebin and saved
<georgep> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m590f607e
<ziroday> linuxviewer: edit /etc/apt/source.list and change the repos to deb http://cc.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu where cc is your country code
<n2diy_> jml: run Synaptic Package Manager, and check the tool bar/panel.
<unkmar> Daps: not view it.  So you just need a LAMP install. Linux Apache MySQL PHP and maybe perl.
<ziroday> NewApples: great, please logout and log back in
<NewApples> ziroday you want me to reboot the computer?
<ziroday> georgep: um, is the belkin connected via usb?
<unkmar> Daps: you can install a GUI. You just don't need one.
<ziroday> NewApples: no, just log out and log back in
<georgep> ziroday: yes
<jml> n2diy_: thanks. that's good enough for me now.
<Daps> ok, so do i get that the same way i would in Ubuntu.? apt-get install etc...
<NewApples> ziroday from irc ?
<ziroday> georgep: apologies, could I have lsusb -vv please
<ziroday> NewApples: no, from your computer account
<unkmar> I have the 9.04 i386 live iso.  I would like to create a bootable USB without burning the ISO to CD and booting from the live CD.
<n2diy_> jml: cool, GL
<NewApples> ziroday ok i will press log out but not the restart button
<ziroday> NewApples: correct
<ziroday> NewApples: and then log back in
<linuxviewer> ziroday - Thank you, I changed it to one from sourceforge and now i am getting 500+ kb/s
<linuxviewer> thank you
<unkmar> Daps: LAMP is a set of packages, you can use: sudo tasksel
<ziroday> linuxviewer: great
<Daps> unkmar im still kinda new so all the terminal stuff is a bit scary.. lol
<Daps> LAMP eh.. ok i'll give it a shot
<shamoun> hey all,  will the cd creating application included on the live cd allow me to burn a cd using the drive that the livecd is currently in? or will i need to do an install to burn this disc?
<unkmar> Daps: In a server install. LAMP may already be installed by default.  I'm not sure.  been a long time since I did one.
<georgep> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m538989a3
<ziroday> shamoun: you will need to do an install, or create a bootable ubuntu
<ziroday> shamoun: bootable ubuntu usb stick
<ziroday> georgep: thanks
<Daps> well something happens when i type sudo tasksel..
<Daps> so lets see what gives
<shamoun> ziroday: will creating the bootable sb stick take longer than the hd install?
<georgep> ziroday: np
<ziroday> georgep: err is the belkin usb dongle plugged in when you ran that command?
<unkmar> shamoun: or you could use a bootable Pupply linux CD to create one.
<ziroday> shamoun: no
<georgep> ziroday: yes
<unkmar> shamoun: more importantly will a bootable usb even boot in your system?
<shamoun> ziroday: what's the easiest way to do it then? do i need to use the install application?
<shamoun> unkmar: it will
<ziroday> georgep: odd its not appearing, please pastebin sudo lsusb
<jbmigel> anyone know of a nice command line utility to configure wireless internet... please dont say ifconfig
<Firefishe> jbmigel:  iwconfig is for wireless
<ziroday> shamoun: nope, on the livecd there is an option in System > Administration to "Create a USB startup disk" or something like that
<Daps> it says ubuntu studio desktop (must install)
<unkmar> How do I create a bootable USB without a bootable CD?  I have the ISO but don't want to bother with a CD.
<Daps> whats that about?
<shamoun> ziroday: ah i thought that was for persistent home or something
<nithin> can anybody help me with some data recovery?
<unkmar> nithin: what kind of data recovery?  What happened?
<stealth-> !ask | nithin
<ubottu> nithin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nithin> deleted some pics want it back
<n2diy_> will iwconfig regort the presence of my wireless router?
<stealth-> nithin: from your garbage too, im assuming?
<jbmigel> n2diy_ ya if its broadcasting
<shamoun> damn it all, i gave all my usb sticks to someone
<shamoun> guess i have to do the hd install
<nithin> yes stealth
<georgep> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/mf29012d <with the last past it didnt all fit in terminal so who knows what i lost
<ziroday> georgep: I'm sorry I really have no idea
<unkmar> nithin: so you want to undelete files on a linux partition?
<Daps> aptitude failed :(
<n2diy_> jbmigel: ok, supposedly, according to the router, it is transmitting ssid, but iwconfig doesn't see it.
<nithin> unkmar: yep
<unkmar> n2diy_: iwlist scan wlan0 - replan wlan0 with appropriate device name.
<jbmigel> n2diy_ you sure your wireless is installed?
<unkmar> nithin: which file system?  ext3 - and I don't know what program to do it.  Just picking out the questions for anyone that might already know.
<jbmigel> nithin your never gonna see your pics again man... why did you delete them?
<hphubert> hi
<nithin> there is actully a nice prog to recover jpegs in the synaptic but i was looking for something better
<NewApples> ziroday i am back
<unkmar> jbmigel: the thing that irks me about that.  Windows has all kinds of undelete options avialable.
<NewApples> ziroday many things went worng
<NewApples> ziroday you gave me the black screen of doom!
<n2diy_> jbmigel: umm, no, the router is running the ethernet cable lan, and wireless is turned on in the router, what else would be needed?
<unkmar> jbmigel: granted, they all work only on NTFS or FAT32 system.  but still.
<unkmar> n2diy_: SSID broadcast would also have to be turned on for discovery.
<jbmigel> n2diy_ you may need to install a driver for your laptop's wireless card... is the wireless light on? can you see the wireless devices name in ifconfig?
<n2diy_> unkmar: ssid broadcast is enabled.
<NewApples> ziroday when i pressed log out it screen when all black it would not load, so i press the physical shut down button on the computer, when it restarted, then i had the black screen of doom, i had to unplugg my monitor and restart and an error message appeared
<hphubert> 	 what is the smallest graphical environment requirements? there needs to nx
<unkmar> n2diy_: did you try: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan ?  Or whatever your device name is?
<n2diy_> jbmigel: it isn't a laptop, it is my desktop, hosting the router.
<linuxviewer> how do I unmount a disk?
<unkmar> linuxviewer: umount
<n2diy_> unkmar: no, you neglected to suggest sudo before, let me try again.
<NewApples> ziroday when i plugged out my montior and resrted it said the "radeonhd file does not exist, and some options came up I choose the option configure graphic card and use genereic standard something something, restarted my computer and here i am
<jbmigel> n2diy_ your desktop is hosting your router... what does that mean
<unkmar> linuxviewer: sudo umount /location.  Other option is to right click the icon of the mounted item on the desktop.
<sysdoc> nithin, PhotoRec
<ziroday> NewApples: you needed to do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd first
<linuxviewer> unkmar - if I unmount a disk using a livecd, the next time the computer starts will it be mounted?
<NewApples> ziroday this is a fresh installation so i do not have the radeonhd from installed
<NewApples> ziroday you are so right
<hphubert> 	 what is the smallest graphical environment requirements? there needs to nx
<hphubert> what is the smallest graphical environment requirements? there needs to nx
<m0> Hello any reason when I make my appearances to very high, everytime I open a window it appears in background not foreground?
<linuxviewer> unkmar - how do I see the mounted drives (i am in server mode, so text only)
<n2diy_> jbmigel: I don't know! I'm the linux guru in the house, and control the router, so basically, my box is....
<Asphalt> Hey guys, I made a single disk array and now have purchased a new HD and want to add the drive as a mirror.  Any idea how to do it?
<NewApples> ziroday when I install this program will that alter my zorg.conf file?
<unkmar> linuxviewer: mount -l
<hphubert> what is the smallest graphical environment requirements? there needs to nx
<jbmigel> hphubert you can install the server version and run headless
<NewApples> ziroday i am now installing sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<NewApples> ziroday my installation of sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd is complete
<jbmigel> hphubert so the smallest graphical environenment req's i guess would be zero.
<unkmar> hphubert: you can run X headless. as in login via a remote system.  vnc is just one of many options.
<hphubert> unkmar how can i start? what 1st?
<jbmigel> hphubert then maybe fluxbox is light, xfce comes with gtk but its still smaller than gnome/kde
<n2diy_> jbmigel: unkmar, it's late here, so forget about the wireless here, I'll deal with it tomorrow, thanks.
<unkmar> hphubert: if you want X to from a local video card and monitor. then Probably VGA or 640x480 would be minimum.
<hphubert> unkmar i have on server a Ubuntu Server 9.04
<NewApples> ziroday i have completed my installation and the xorg.conf file has changed back to "standard" as it was before
<rimvis> how can i install xen on ubuntu 9.10?
<hphubert> unkmar i want connect with my windows to server in graphic mode
<jbmigel> rimvis wait till october for starters :P
<NewApples> rimivis there is an ubuntu 9.10 cool i did not know thanks for shareing :D:D:D:D:D:D
<rimvis> me need now xen
<unkmar> hphubert: 1st, that is dumb Idea.  I've done it and it does have its uses but, generally not a useful option.
<punflinger> hey, having an issue with grub at the moment, anyone around that can help?
<Asphalt> Any idea how to add a partition to a software array?
<jbmigel> rimvis: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-xen-server
<hphubert> unkmar may i break my server if I install x server? ps is nx server need a x server?
<unkmar> hphubert: Which Desktop do you want?  gnome, kde, openbox, fluxbox....
<rimvis> thanks
<punflinger> is anyone around that can help out with grub error 22?
<NewApples> ziroday should i change the xorg.conf file and add the Driver radeonhd and Option Dir?
<hphubert> unkmar i need with the smallest requipments, server isn 't strong
<jbmigel> rimvis i googled it... why didnt you
<unkmar> hphubert: then you will probably want fluxbox, openbox, xfce or something very similar.
<sacarlson> ﻿punflinger:  try booting from a supergrub cd and reload MBR and stage 1.5
<rimvis> when i googled i found something else install xen and it doesn't work
<unkmar> hphubert: You will also need one of the vnc servers.
<rimvis> so i try this variant
<punflinger> sacarlson: if i boot from the ubuntu cd and select boot from first hard drive
<punflinger> i get grub to work
<unkmar> [PL]hpubert: You will also need one of the vnc servers.
<jbmigel> [PL]hpubert, you will have to install X and a desktop environment... you will need new server
<punflinger> sacarlson: i don't have the web in my apartment, so i'm doing this by the notes i have
<ziroday> NewApples: yep
<NewApples> ziroday ok i will do so now
<unkmar> I want to create a bootable USB but I don't have a CD.  I have the iso.
<linuxviewer> I am trying to run something where the sata hard drive has to be unmounted, but I cannot find it using mount -l
<sacarlson> ﻿punflinger:  you might try just boot from the live cd select boot to harddrive then grub-update
<jbmigel> unkmar
<NewApples> ziroday i have now added the 2 lines
<ziroday> NewApples: great
<leeguy92> how do i tell Xorg to use vesa instead of the nvidia blob drivers?
<leeguy92> being as there is no xorg.conf
<linuxviewer> Any recommendations?  It says "none on /dev" when I type mount -l, even though I know the hard drive is in there.
<ziroday> leeguy92: one se
<leeguy92> k
<jeevan> can u help me to install php and mysql in my system.....???? leeguy92
<linuxviewer> lamp
<sacarlson> ﻿punflinger:  I'm sorry not grub-update it's these two you should try:  grub-install update-grub
<m0> Is there ways to get more up to date packages?
<ziroday> leeguy92: create an xorg.conf with http://pastebin.com/mafc6572 inside
<ziroday> !latest | m0
<ubottu> m0: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<jbmigel> linuxviewer look in /etc/fstab
<NewApples> ziroday should i try to log out again or reboot or ?
<m0> For example, Eclipse is versioned 3.2 and now its 3.4.5
<ziroday> m0: you can try use a PPA
<ziroday> NewApples: logout, log back in
<NewApples> ziroday ok i will try to log out and log back in
<leeguy92> ziroday: and i would just change that to "nvidia" if i wanted to use the blob driver?
<unkmar> linuxviewer: did you use sudo?  sudo mount -l ?  sometimes permissions get in the way. :/
<m0> !PPA
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ziroday> m0: my best advice on eclipse is to build it yourself, due to nobody wanting to package it in ubuntu its horrendously out of date
<Brack10> hey
<m0> ziroday: thats what I did, but I am quite annoyed there is no icon that comes with it :p
<coolkourt> good evening guys, does anyone know how to use suns JRE instead of the free vendor on Ubuntu 9.04
<Brack10> what takes up fewer processor cycles: streaming music or playing local music files?
<unkmar> what is the cli command to start the "usb startup disk creator
<ziroday> coolkourt: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre ?
<coolkourt> lemme try
<m0> The only thing that doesn't work in Ubuntu is Xinerama support, PTPP VPN, and Wine Audio for Steam
<jbmigel> BraCK10 whats faster your harddrive or your network?
<m0> Hard to get an answer in the forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7278517
<Brack10> kbmigel: HDD is a solid state drive, network is 802.11g
<Brack10> jbmigel: even
<coolkourt> ziroday: hey im firing up eclipse right now i hope it works bro
<ziroday> coolkourt: great
<jbmigel> BraCK10 your hard drive will always perform better than a network, but for playing music it doesnt matter they both can do it a thousand times over at once
<NewApples> Ziroday i have loged out and logged back in when i log out there is this esstetically pleasing picture with a ring to the right side and 2 cirlces around it
<ziroday> NewApples: great
<NewApples> ziroday i also tried to reboot so see if there was this ubuntu logo with a bar under it loading and it was, this was what you told me to do last time i recall
<Brack10> jbmigel: yes but cycles are precious on my netbook
<Brack10> jbmigel: it's very slow
<jeevan> how to install lampp...... commands???? Brack10
<Brack10> jeevan it's on the wiki
<jbmigel> BraCK10 you have a solid state drive in a notebook that has 'precious' cycles? lol!
<coolkourt> ziroday: yea it says aptana annot run on the free software foundation, do you know how to remove that?
<Brack10> jeevan google: ubuntu lamp
<Brack10> then hit I'm feeling lucky
<ziroday> coolkourt: nope
<jeevan> thanks..... Brack10
<NewApples> ziroday a small problem is that when i logged back in the screen resolution had changed for my monitor from 1024X768 to 1152X864 so i changed it back, also i do nto know if the letters have gotten fatter, they are not as fat as when it drove me to reinstall but they could be a bit fatter than before i should have taken a screen shoot
<Wiseguy> jeevan, the server addition has an option to do a LAMP install by default im pretty sure
<ziroday> NewApples: okay
<teapot> Hey guys. I'm using Unix Authentication on my pure-ftpd server and would like to chroot to a directory outside of the user's home directory. Do you guys know if that can be done?
<NewApples> ziroday also when i unplug my monitor from my laptop i get more options for screen resolution for my laptop WAY WAY beyond its design specificks, all the way up to 2500 times something, when it is a maximum 1280X800 if i were to choose a higher resolution will i physically damage my video card and or laptop built in monitor?
<Brack10> jbmigel: yes indeed...I got an Asus EeePc 701
<Brack10> jbmigel: it runs jaunty pretty well
<KyleK> teapot: wouldn't the ftpd be doing the chrooting?
<teapot> KyleK: Aye, that's what I mean.
<teapot> would like it to*
<ziroday> NewApples: nope, it probably just won't work
<KyleK> so just tell it to chroot?
<teapot> Not quite so simple.
<NewApples> ziroday but on the positive side, i wrote a word document with all your instructions haha install the program, edit xorg.conf and sent it as a mial to myslef, so that i can redo it many times over and over again ;)
<jbmigel> Brack10 well im not really sure but you should test out the performance both ways and stick with the best one for you
<NewApples> ziroday ok
<KyleK> teapot: sure it is, you try it, it gives you an error of some kind, and you can tackle that :)
<czert> hi people
<Brack10> jbmigel: Youtube runs really slow, I hope VLC runs better
<NewApples> czert hello
<NewApples> ziroday thank you for your help i will wait now and see if my monitors still flickers as if someone slaped it
<teapot> KyleK: Lol. No, I mean there's a configuration option for this, but it looks like it only works inside the user's home directory.
<jbmigel> Brack10 have you tried mplayer?
<KyleK> Brack10: youtube runs slow? if its 500mhz or better its probably gfx driver issue
<KyleK> ohhh
<teapot> http://download.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/doc/README
<Brack10> jbmigel: I prefer MPD
<KyleK> the chroot to users dir option?
<teapot> About two thirds of the way down per-user chroots
<czert> i need help,but i must find my dictionary for better conversation :)
<KyleK> why dont you just tell pure-ftpd that the users home directory is something different than it really is?
<NewApples> ziroday one thing what is the unistall command for this radeonhd?
<teapot> KyleK: I can be pretty thick sometimes. :)
<Brack10> KyleK: well compiz works flawlessly, just slow
<ziroday> NewApples: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd, but make sure you remove the Driver "radeonhd" line as well
<KyleK> Brack10: disable it, youtube is more important ;)
<Brack10> jbmigel: I have MPD running music at hold at work
<Brack10> on hold
<Brack10> KyleK: counter-intuitively it works better with compiz enabled
<NewApples> ziroday thank you and of course, ziroday i will take some screen shoots i think my letter have gotten if not fat again but semi fat they need to cut downon the burgers!
<teapot> KyleK: Thanks a bunch.
<ziroday> NewApples: ha
<KyleK> Brack10: ouch, sounds like a problem
<unkmar> I give up.  Anyone got a gun? I'll just shoot all the PC's
<Brack10> KyleK:  it's not bad just kinda jumpy
<czert> how can I set my video codec?
<Brack10> I don't think it worked much better on xandros
<KingKimi> !ubuntuone > KingKimi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<KyleK> what kind of video card is it?
<KingKimi> why must i use ubuntu one ?
<KyleK> Brack10: with the opensource and closed source ati/nvidia drivers its kind of a, if one doesn't work try the other one game sometimes :)
<KingKimi> what is the use of ubuntuone ?
<mgmuscari> does anybody know of a good USB DAC with a good headphone amp and RCA out?
<nithin> what is ubuntuone
<SteveyDeve> ubuntu one is similar to dropbox
<KingKimi> nithin, google it :D
<Brack10> KyleK: it's intel
<KingKimi> nithin, https://ubuntuone.com/support/installation/
<KingKimi> but whats the advantage in this ubunt uone ?
<SteveyDeve> you can store files in their 'cloud', to be able to share them on multiple computers easily
<KyleK> KingKimi: its not commonly known about
<Amaranth> You know you guys can't even get Ubuntu One right now, right?
<KyleK> what is it
<SteveyDeve> It's invite-only at this point, but invites have been given out
<rimvis> when i do ./configure  something make;make install  how can i saw more information about erorr?
<NewApples> ziroday i read about this bug graphic card bug that causes the computer processor to use more and more power something about EXA needed to be changed to XXA or something like that ANYWAY how to i check how much processing power my computer is current using
<SteveyDeve> so to say you "can't" is a bit misleading :)
<Amaranth> SteveyDeve: Yeah, but I dunno if you can get one if you aren't an Ubuntu Member
<KyleK> rimvis: look for a log file or scroll up?
<Amaranth> SteveyDeve: I know my invite specifically mentioned I was a member
<SteveyDeve> Amaranth: Right, you do need to have a launchpad account to be considered
<KyleK> so what is ubuntu one?
<Amaranth> SteveyDeve: No no, Ubuntu Member is more than just having a launchpad account
<KingKimi> KyleK, maybe its like windows mash ?
<rimvis> kylek look just more info about problem becouse now i just saw that leaving directory my ubuntu 9.10
<Amaranth> KyleK: It's a service for sharing files between computers
<KyleK> maybe its groove :D
<nroot7> Hi, I recently updated jaunty, and have been since unable to use my Broadcom wireless card.... here is the launchpad bug related to the same problem. But I am not able to implement the solution. Please help
<Amaranth> KyleK: For now, anyway
<nroot7> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/372876
<nithin> an online service?
<Amaranth> nithin: yeah
<jcadam> Hello, I want to package the latest pywebkitgtk package for Jaunty. Is there anyone could give me a brief guide?
<Amaranth> jcadam: #ubuntu-motu is the place for packaging help
<sawrub> hey UBUNTU
<KyleK> nroot7: leaving directory when talking about make is about as helpful as windows popping up an error saying you've pressed something
<jbmigel> nroot7 its horrible eh? id give anything for my gutsy cd back... instant wireless
<jcadam> Thanks Amaranth. I will jump to there.
<mgmuscari> hmm, nobody here is an audiophile, eh?
<darthanubis> nroot7, Fix worked on HP dv2225nr (Broadcomm wireless).
<darthanubis> says there was a fix
<nithin> what are the other channels related to ubuntu
<KyleK> see if this works nithin: /list #ubuntu*
<darthanubis> nithin, use your client to search
<nroot7> darthanubis, this is my lsmod output
<nroot7> b43                   136604  0
<KyleK> aww i guess not
<nroot7> lbm_cw_mac80211       227492  1 b43
<Amaranth> nroot7: Looks like that bug is resolved, you just have to update your repo and then upgrade
<nroot7> Amaranth, I tried that, and it installed the broken packages
<Amaranth> nroot7: Then your mirror is out of date
<nroot7> The wireless card is just not srating up
<mib_dsn9tkj5> hey
<mib_dsn9tkj5> Hey everyone
<Amaranth> nroot7: Open up System->Administration->Software Sources and switch to the main server
<nroot7> It is already on main server
<ankelbiter> hey Nationiant.
<Amaranth> nroot7: The bug is resolved, you must not be updating before upgrading
<Amaranth> nroot7: What program are you using to upgrade?
<nroot7> aptitude
<AnNahar> anyone using gnucash for online banking?
<pkomarnicki> does anyone know how to install latest SVN? :)
<pkomarnicki> Ubuntu 9.04 of course :)
<Amaranth> nroot7: sudo aptitude update
<SteveyDeve> Amaranth: Where are you seeing that you need to be an ubuntu member then? I signed up for an ubuntu one account, and afaik i've only got a launchpad account. it didn't say anything about being an ubuntu member, but I may have just missed it.
<alex881> pkomarnicki svn of what?
<chazco> Hi.. anyone know how to use the evtouch driver with the solderless touchscreen? It reacts, and seems to calibrate, but the positioning is way off
<Amaranth> SteveyDeve: When did you sign up? Maybe they've run through all the members already :)
<DaZ|> alex881: nothing, he wants the newest version of svn :F
<pkomarnicki> alex881 you mean version or?
<Amaranth> pkomarnicki: Any particular reason you need it?
<alex881> idk..you have asked..:D lastest version can be installed from update manager
<sawrub> i installed ubuntu today on a different partition ,i already had fedora 9 ,but now there is no option for loging into fedora,any help
<pkomarnicki> alex881 apparently only 1.5.4 is installed - I need 1.6.2 :)
<pkomarnicki> and apt-get does not install latest :/
<Amaranth> pkomarnicki: You need the tree conflicts feature?
<alex881> U.U...so i think you have to uninstall it from apt-get and use official site sources
<pkomarnicki> Amaranth my working copy tells me "this client is too old" :/
<DaZ|> pkomarnicki: it's compiling time
<DaZ|> ;
<msa> Where do I get help for jaunty + ATI Radeon slowness problem? (There was no problems with Hardy!)
<sacarlson> ﻿pkomarnicki: apt-get install subversion
<Amaranth> pkomarnicki: Oh, that's because you did a checkout with a newer version then copied it to your Ubuntu install
<pkomarnicki> DaZ| tried - it crashes because of "lack of terminal " "
<Amaranth> pkomarnicki: wipe it out and get a clean checkout
<NewApples> ziroday hahaha i am getting a gazillion bugs now haha it is splending
<alex881> there are binaries for debian..but 1.6.1
<pkomarnicki> alex881 1.6.1 could be :)
<NewApples> ziroday every time i right click anythgin a new thing happens
<alex881> only source is at 1.6.2...
<NewApples> haha
 * DaZ| has 1.6.2 \\o/
<alex881> pkomarnicki http://subversion.tigris.org/downloads/subversion-1.6.2.tar.bz2
<Amaranth> pkomarnicki: You most likely don't need to do that
<pkomarnicki> "CollabNet is currently down for scheduled maintenance.  " ;)
<Amaranth> pkomarnicki: Just get a clean checkout
<sawrub> any help for me
<NewApples> ziroday this was the cpu eating bug i talked about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/363238
<pkomarnicki> yup I think i'll do checkout
<sawrub> fedora is a lost world now
<sawrub> to me
<AnNahar> anyone know thenanodude?
<NewApples> ziroday your setup is very nice but it has some problems haha
<Amaranth> pkomarnicki: You've checked out your current working copy with a newer copy of svn so it puts in stuff only the newer version can handle
<Sotbar7> θιτ
<nroot7> Amaranth, I'm trying reinstalling the linux-headers-2.6.28-12 files
<pkomarnicki> Amaranth ok, thanks a lot :)
<Amaranth> nroot7: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> nroot7: Then reboot
<nroot7> Amaranth: ok, be back after reboot
<Amaranth> nroot7: The bug was linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-12-generic did not exist, it now exists
<Amaranth> nroot7: The bug you linked to is fixed
<NewApples> does anyone know how to check cpu performance how muc is beeing sued etc in ubuntu
<nroot7> Amaranth: I understand that completely, just that my broadcom doesnt seem to be in the mood to recover
<lightbricko> How can I use VLC or mPlayer for playing flash videos in Firefox instead of the site-provided video player?
<Amaranth> nroot7: that's because l-r-m only builds the kernel modules on boot
<NewApples> does anyone know how to check cpu usage in ubuntu 9.04
<alex881> i've updated from 9.04 beta to final..and update manager doesn't show its icon when new updates are present..so i always have to manually update it..is it normal?
<sysdoc> NewApples, System>Admin>System Monitor
<alex881> newapples there is an applet or go to system->administration->system monitor
<NewApples> ok
<sacarlson> ﻿NewApples: or you can use the command top
<NewApples> hahaha ! ihave the bug
<NewApples> hahahahahah
<alex881> ??
<NewApples> just moving my mouse increases the cpu usage to 20%
<NewApples> hahahah
<NewApples> i have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/363238
<NewApples> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<NewApples> haha
<alex881> at me just opening a windows xorg goes to 20-30% of cpu
<Amaranth> NewApples: sounds like you have no acceleration at all
<NewApples> ;)
<NewApples> amaranth what does that mean?
<AnNahar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7288458#post7288458
<Amaranth> NewApples: actually unless you have a Pentium 3 it seems to be decelerating
<AnNahar> does anyone know this guy?
<AnNahar> thenanodude?
<alex881> and for me? why?
<orange-wedge> night all
<NewApples> night
<ghoulhaha> who can install the ati display drivers ?
<msa> hmm.. so on ATI, forcing XAA would help? Wondering if what other options I dare to enable for "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]"
<alex881> night...
<NewApples> Amaranth huh and what and who?
<mib_le7trd> yarrrrrr
<alex881> brb...
<ghoulhaha> xaa?
<Amaranth> AnNahar: why are you looking?
<NewApples> ghoulhaha ati drivers come preinstalled
<Amaranth> NewApples: driver broken
<AnNahar> why am i looking for what?
<NewApples> Amaranth ok
<sawrub> new comers to the world of UBUNTU.any help
<AnNahar> Amaranth: he said he got citibank working
<sawrub> please
<mib_nag568rd> hey can you hear me+????
<ghoulhaha> the ati cross fire
<mib_le7trd> i am saddened that you cannot install the real drivers in live cd, so you can't use desktop effects without installing the thing
<mib_le7trd> it is most :( full
<AnNahar> and i need the settings he used
<AnNahar> cuz i cant find the bank id
<nithin> hey guys my dvd writer does not detect cds or dvds
<Amaranth> AnNahar: most forums users do not use IRC
<nithin> can you help
<CodeWar> not able to google well this: what do I need to add to menu.lst to make grub show windows. its on (hd0,3)
<AnNahar> Amaranth: you've helped a lot here
<esso> any wine gurus here?
<q0_0p> which ubuntu server do u guys recommend for an old 300 mgz desktop?
<Amaranth> mib_le7trd: You can't install nvidia or fglrx without a restart (well, for a regular user anyway) so it is kind of useless on the LiveCD
<ghoulhaha> however thangs
<nithin> any wine experts
<unforgiven512> how do you get projectm to work with audacious?
<Amaranth> esso: Better to just ask the question :)
<mib_le7trd> also, logging in as root breaks gnome for some reason
<esso> can't get any audio
<mib_le7trd> silly gnome
<esso> when i type winecfg, i get
<esso> err:alsa:ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
<esso> fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on USB Audio, disabling mixer
<Amaranth> esso: Ah, right, because we use pulseaudio and WINE does not work correctly with pulseaudio
<mib_le7trd> (managed to enable root for log in) things randomly broke
<nithin> what is the most effective way to configure wine
<mib_le7trd> so i have to deal with the silly password entering thing :(
<NewApples> anyway logging cheers
<esso> i use an usb headset
<Amaranth> esso: Right, WINE assumes a mixer that does not even exist on some hardware will exist. With pulseaudio this does not exist
<Amaranth> esso: Your choice is your usb headset or wine audio (unless you kill pulseaudio and figure out how to configure the headset otherwise)
<unforgiven512> speaking of pulseaudio...
<Amaranth> esso: WINE is making poor assumptions that cause this to break
<esso> i got audio two days ago
<esso> there was no config file in the ~/.wine/ folder
<esso> made one with audio settings
<mib_le7trd> have they fixed video being choppy when you enable compiz?
<esso> and voila
<Amaranth> esso: You could try switching wine to the OSS driver and run your wine app with padsp
<esso> it worked
<mib_le7trd> last time i tried it, it skipped badly
<Amaranth> mib_le7trd: Some drivers have, some haven't
<Madsy> Why does the Seamonkey-gui allow me to sign my own personal key(s)? Is it a bug, or is there some kind of purpose with this I don't grasp?
<mib_le7trd> ATI's?
<Amaranth> mib_le7trd: (hint: it's a driver problem :)
<Amaranth> mib_le7trd: I dunno, ati has some improvements in video playback since 8.10
<mib_le7trd> really should be able to install in livecd so i don't need to install and then find video not workee still
<Amaranth> Madsy: It's so you can make a new key, sign it with your old key, and then start using your new key with the same level of trust as the old key
<unkmar> How do I change the Label to a partition?
<unforgiven512> how do you get pulseaudio to work correctly with an A2DP headset? it crashes when I connect it with blueman, due to it also connecting headset profile (sco), I had it working the other day, and I can't reproduce it.
<Amaranth> Madsy: Because your old key was trusted at some level so you signing your new key transfers that trust
<Madsy> Amaranth: I see. Thanks.
<esso> i need friggin sound in wine :|
<CloseCall> does anyone else have problems visiting some certain sites after the last update ? (hotmail gives a blank page for example)
<Amaranth> hrm, mib left
<CloseCall> been looking arround and seems to some old bug with tcp window scaling
<esso> ubercrap
<Amaranth> esso: Enable the OSS driver only in winecfg, start your wine app with `padsp wine /path/to/file.exe`
<Amaranth> esso: Sound will be a bit delayed though
<CloseCall> but the option to change it is gone (or i am looking in the wrong place ;) )
<Amaranth> CloseCall: Ubuntu has never had a GUI option for such a thing
<esso> next problem
<esso> any of you use nvidia drivers?
<Amaranth> CloseCall: I dunno if there is even a CLI option for that, actually
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<sacarlson> ﻿esso: ya me nvidia open nv driver
<Amaranth> esso: Again, just ask the question/state the problem :)
<wildc4rd__> lol @ the HHGttG ref
<q0_0p> can i install ubuntu server on a 300 mgz cpu?
<CloseCall> oo found my answer in bug 311941
<Amaranth> q0_0p: sure
<esso> flash video lags like a bitch with the newest drivers
<Amaranth> !ohmy | esso
<yaris123456789> anyone here good with php? can you answer a quick question about shell_exec()
<ubottu> esso: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<q0_0p> screen flickers when install
<doc|home> q0_0p: go with the mini.iso install using commandline
<sacarlson> ﻿esso: I tried the propriatary nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 8.04  with the problem that they drop me into vesa mode.
<Amaranth> yaris123456789: What's wrong with ##php? :)
<q0_0p> ok
<SteveyDeve> Amaranth: I happened to sign up today :D
<zeltikon> i logged into my laptop and my icons on my desktop are gone. and they where present when i last logged off. how do i get them back?
<BigMoopies> Would it be possible, or even a good idea , to try to use Hardy's kernel in Jaunty?
<BigMoopies> I can not get my NIC to work properly in Intrepid and above
<jimmy> What does this do?
<BigMoopies> o.o
<unforgiven512> BigMoopies: define not working properly...
<BigMoopies> unforgiven512: Twinkling at the router, and not working directly connected to the modem either.
<BigMoopies> unforgiven512: if by the grace of (higher being here) it works, and I reset the router or modem it will not reconnect till a reboot
<tank-man> if it worked in an earlier kernel, it should work in a later one
<unforgiven512> what do you mean twinkling at the router?
<BigMoopies> unforgiven512: I mean "the light twinkles like there is high traffic"
<BigMoopies> unforgiven512: but it doesn't connect to the network
<unforgiven512> then there is traffic...
<BigMoopies> kind of 'twinkle'
<BigMoopies> How? the network thing keeps circling around till it gives up
<unforgiven512> BigMoopies: open a terminal and type ifconfig
<unforgiven512> then you aren't getting an ip address from DHCP
<BigMoopies> unforgiven512: Would it be the newer e1000e module ?
<tank-man> try pinging the router
<efst> ubuntu
<tank-man> ubuntu!
<unforgiven512> hmm...
<BigMoopies> unforgiven512: I tried using the router as a router, and as a switch (with DHCP turned off at the router)
<BigMoopies> both the same thing happened
<unforgiven512> ok, is your network 192.168.x.x?
<BigMoopies> with the modem being the DHCP big daddy, and the router
<maxagaz> is there an good equivalent of kteatime for gnome ?
<bluepencil> BigMoopies: Just use a static Ip then?
<unforgiven512> ok, your modem will only assign one ip through DHCP
<unforgiven512> (to your router)
<BigMoopies> unforgiven512: 192.168.0.xxx
<unforgiven512> you are going to want the DHCP enabled on your router
<BigMoopies> bluepencil: doesn't do any good
<zephism> hey all
<zephism> if i have a question should i just ask it and wait for a response
<bluepencil> bigmoopies: weird
<unforgiven512> you attempted a static IP?
<BigMoopies> unforgiven512: doesn't do any good and times out the network if I plug the modem in to the Internet port
<tank-man> he said it worked in an earlier kernel so his modem and router are probably setup right
<BigMoopies> correct
<BigMoopies> tank-man: It works in XP, hardy
<bidossessi> hi all
<BigMoopies> tank-man: but fails in Fedora10 and Intrepid/Jaunty
<bidossessi> i noticed ~/bin is not shown in "echo $PATH" . is that a normal behaviour in ubuntu?
<zephism> ok so, i'm installing ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386 onto a PC where the primary hard drive is already in two NTFS partitions - one is windows XP, the other is empty
<tank-man> use ifconfig to see if your network card is recognized
<unforgiven512> zephism: okay... elaborate?
<zephism> i want to install ubuntu to the empty partition, but i can't see any way to do that other than to go to "manual" and then i have no idea which filesystem i should use or which 'mount point'
<bluepencil> i full installed Jaunty on my moms laptop, will she beat me?
<tank-man> bidossessi, nothing unnormal about it
<unforgiven512> bluepencil: lol
<bluepencil> tank-man: lol, thanks.
<SteveyDeve> zephism: for that other partition, you could use ext3 for example (for the filesystem). the mount point will be /
<zephism> so just /
<bidossessi> tank-man, really, all other distros i know automaticlly include the user's bin in his path
<zephism> not /home/ or /boot/ or any other stuff
<unforgiven512> zephism: are the two partitions different sizes?
<zephism> unforgiven yeah, i know which partition i want to install to
<unforgiven512> oh
<zephism> just, no idea what filesystem or what mount point
<bluepencil> type echo $PATH
<SteveyDeve> zephism: well you might want to split it up into multiple partitions, in which you might mount /home/, etc
<unforgiven512> just do one partition (/)
<zephism> im guessing ext3 is the standard for ubuntu?
<zephism> yeah, it's a 15GB partition and i want it to be ubuntu + files within ubuntu. so, ext3 with the mount point /?
<SteveyDeve> zephism: yeah, that's fine
<unforgiven512> yeah
<bluepencil> zephism: its weird, i would have thought jaunty going ext4 at setup....
<zephism> ok cool.
<bidossessi> zephism, it's the standard for most major distros
<zephism> ok so ext3 not ext4
<bluepencil> zephism: yep
<zephism> it's just, i've only installed ubuntu like twice before and both times were full installs so that was easy
<zephism> oh also
<bluepencil> zephism, ah  k
<zephism> i'm assuming because the 15gb partition is NTFS and i want it to be ext3, i'll choose ext3 and check the "format the partition" box?
<SteveyDeve> zephism: yep.
<zephism> i feel like an idiot asking this but i just want to make sure i'm doing it right ;p
<bidossessi> was that meant for me? <bluepencil> type echo $PATH,
<bluepencil> tell me something, if you type a persons name, and end it with a comma instead of a semicolon, do they still get allerted?
<SteveyDeve> zephism: better to ask and be sure than screw anything up. you'll also want a swap parition, so you'll actually end up with 3 total.
<bluepencil> bidossessi: i think so dude, somone was wondering about where their /bin gets installed.
<bidossessi> blue-frog, in jaunty, ~/bin is not added to the user's path
<unforgiven512> zephism: your best bet may be to use the partition editor to delete the empty NTFS partition
<bidossessi> bluepencil, , in jaunty, ~/bin is not added to the user's path
<unforgiven512> then allow ubuntu to auto-partition the free space for you
<bluepencil> bidossessi, oh ok.
<zephism> how big would you recommend the swap partition
<zephism> afaik the machine only has like 512mb physical memory so it's pretty old ;3
<unforgiven512> my laptop has 256MB physical memory and my swap is 768
<Padhu> ubuntians, Ubuntu shared printer can't access in windows using samba share. When samba configuration 'firewall should be configured suitably to access printer' message displayed. How can i made this?
<cyberjorge> hi
<cyberjorge> anyone knows how to install a thermal printer in ubuntu 8.10?
<frankS2> whats a thermal printer?
<zephism> hm.
<cyberjorge> my printer model is wp-t800
<bluepencil> like a fax machine? lol
<unforgiven512> like a receipt printer
<cyberjorge> http://www.vectronix.com.tw/front/bin/ptdetail.phtml?Part=WP-800_e
<zephism> is it possible (read: not too difficult) to create a swap space partition after installing ubuntu?
<cyberjorge> yes receipt printer
<unforgiven512> zephism: it would be better to do it now
<frankS2> zephism: if you have a partition/space to spare no
<dayo> Padhu: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/152260
<bluepencil> ah
<zephism> frank, i don't.
<zephism> hm actually
<zephism> i just had an idea
<SteveyDeve> zephism: I'd do 1GB, and you could create it afterward, but if you don't resize the large partition you're going to be using, you wo
<cyberjorge> any idea for printer driver?
<bluepencil> seems quite proprietary, im sure theres a way though.
<zephism> i could quit ubuntu setup completely, boot in windows, and create a partition using partitionmagic that will end up being the swap space
<SteveyDeve> zephism:... won't have the space to creat it. might as well do it in the install.
<zephism> sound logical?
<SteveyDeve> zephism: What would you get out of doing it that way instead of within the installer itself? I may be missing something.
<zephism> because within the installer if i go 'new partition table' or whatever it says it'll get rid of my xp partition?
<unforgiven512> zephism: you're making it a lot harder than it has to be
<zephism> not really.
<zephism> i just like my partitions the way they are.
<unforgiven512> zephism: boot back into xp, delete the empty partition
<zephism> i don't want to use grub or whatever it's called
<zephism> no.
<zephism> i want them on two seperate partitions, my way. :P
<unforgiven512> they will be two seperate partitions
<SteveyDeve> zephism: you should be able to select the one that's empty and remove it. then make one that's most of the size of the newly empty space, then also create a swap partition.
<zephism> can i specify how large i want the ubuntu and swap partitions to be
<unforgiven512> yeah, from the ubuntu installer
<SteveyDeve> yepper
<zephism> and it won't touch the xp partition at all (well, other than resizing it)?
<unforgiven512> it won't even resize it unless you specify for it to
<student> å¹¹
<zephism> wqell i mean
<SteveyDeve> right. you won't resize the XP partition. you'll remove the space (empty) one that you said you had
<zephism> ok
<student> ok?
<unforgiven512> you just made a chinese character?
<playboy> 你是谁
<student> Wtat?
<cyberjorge> anyone knows how to install a receipt printer in ubuntu 8.10?
<A_Guy30> anyone here knows how I can get enye character on ubuntu...
<student> 啥？
<playboy> - -
<bluepencil> lol
<rimvis> nice picture :))
<rimvis> you japan?
<unforgiven512> cyberjorge: you need device drivers?
<playboy> 8-)
<cyberjorge> i keep getting cups error, unsupported document
<cyberjorge> unforgiven512: yes
<student> 大加好
<rimvis> student can you write english?
<unforgiven512> cyberjorge: i didn't mean to put a question mark there, have you looked for device drivers?
<Connect> :)
<playboy> 你好
<Connect> 你是谁
<playboy> 我是我
<Connect> L:D
<cyberjorge> unforgiven512: yes, i looked on the net but everything is for windows, i also tried manually adding a printer device with generic and default options, but still no success.
<student> 我鋼到
<Flannel> !cn | student, playboy, Connect
<ubottu> student, playboy, Connect: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bluepencil> ok enough with the chinese characters
<student> 喔
<cyberjorge> what is he saying?
<playboy> i see
<playboy> thank you
<zephism> okay, here goes nothing.
<student> ？
<Flannel> student: /join #ubuntu-c
<Flannel> student: /join #ubuntu-cn
<playboy> is it a robot
<FloodBot1> Flannel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zephism> deleted the second partition
<zephism> created a 1GB swap-space partition at the end of the disk
<littlebeauty> playboy: yes
<playboy> - -
<zephism> created a 14GB ext3 partition with mount point /
<playboy> call for robot
<student> @。@
<playboy> robot
<zephism> and am now 'installing'
<playboy> come out
<zephism> hopefully all goes well
<Flannel> playboy: How can we help you today?
<Flannel> student: Please stop.  English only here.
<cyberjorge> unforgiven512: any suggestion mate?
<student> ？
<rimvis> student please do not talk with other language
<playboy> no thank you
<unforgiven512> cyberjorge: link me again
<unforgiven512> zephism: good luck
<student> 你是那國人？
<Flannel> student: /join #ubuntu-tw
<playboy> American
<cyberjorge> unforgiven512: here the link to the device that is i can't find a driver for ubuntu
<cyberjorge> http://www.vectronix.com.tw/front/bin/ptdetail.phtml?Part=WP-800_e
<randy_> hi, anyone know if you can scan a text document and have openoffice read it as text?
<student> ♪
<Flannel> randy_: There is text to speech (check out festival), I'm not sure if OOo will do it though.
<SteveyDeve> zephism: sounds right to me
<unkmar> randy_: that is called OCR.  Object Character Recognition.
<Flannel> randy_: oh, sorry.  I misunderstood.
<unforgiven512> ocr - optical character recognition
<randy_> unkmar:  what do i do for that?
<mindvirus> I don't like Firefox (uses too much memory). Are there any other browsers that use GTK/GNOME, use less memory, and can import settings from Firefox?
<randy_> unforgiven512: how do i do that?
<Flannel> mindvirus: Have you tried epiphany?
<mindvirus> Flannel, I know it's GTK. Does it use less memory? Will it import?
<Padhu> Dayo: I could not open the link
<unforgiven512> randy_: you are going to need OCR software, I have never used OCR, so I can not recommend any. Try google?
<mindvirus> Really: are there any reasons why I'd use it over Firefox?
<randy_> ok thanks :)
<unforgiven512> cyberjorge: it looks as if it is compliant with the ESC/POS standard
<Ramon> Hallo!
<unkmar> randy_: there appears to be several available.  I also have not used therefore can not suggest.
<cyberjorge> unforgiven512: hmm... ok, please continue i think you have a good recommendation..
<unkmar> apt-search OCR
<Padhu> ubuntians, Ubuntu shared printer can't access in windows using samba share. When samba configuration 'firewall should be configured suitably to access printer' message displayed. How can i made this?
<Ramon> Does someone has solved issues related the video playback with compiz???
<student> Everybody is good!
<unforgiven512> cyberjorge: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/EpsonFAQ
<unforgiven512> check that page out
<cyberjorge> unforgiven512: ok, thanks... reading now...
<unforgiven512> cyberjorge: I'm glancing through it as well
<omimo> ciao
<omimo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<cyberjorge> unforgiven512: will this work even on a generic brand?
<MementoMori> hi
<student> What
<Flannel> student: This is a support channel, if you're looking to chat, please go elsewhere.
<MementoMori> every time I type TM or any label contains TM I see something like a little face instead of the TM itself
<MementoMori> do you have the same issue
<MementoMori> ?
<unforgiven512> cyberjorge: from my current interpretation ESC/POS is a standard interface, and should be uniform amongst devices
<kholerabbi> MementoMori: In what program?
<DonAlex> Hi Guys need some specific ubuntu help here..
<cyberjorge> unforgiven512: yeah i can sense that too. so i should look for esc / pos driver
<MementoMori> kholerabbi: every program and in gnome itself
<student> sorry
<unforgiven512> hold on...
<MementoMori> cyberjorge: for which printer^
<MementoMori> ?
<MementoMori> kholerabbi: any hint?
<DonAlex> I am a Debian guy by nature but a friend of mine did an upgrade of Ubuntu to 9.04 and managed to break a whole load of things.. X barfs out gdm has some very funny ideas about what it going on and generally the laptop has become unusable.
<DonAlex> It is a Sony Vaio btw..
<cyberjorge> MementoMori: here's the device info...  http://www.vectronix.com.tw/front/bin/ptdetail.phtml?Part=WP-800_e
<ozzmosis> DonAlex: I don't think the fact it's a Vaio would cause those problems :)
<kholerabbi> MementoMori: Ah, sorry, I have to go. And no, I don't have a clue :( .. I guess check your language settings and keyboard setup... sorry
<DonAlex> I have a 9.04 boot cd... and I looked to see if there is a recovery mode to just basically sync all the packages up to the released version so we know things work.
<MementoMori> kholerabbi: ok
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: Sure hope not ;)
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: Bottom line is I saw ifyou step through the install phase.. it finds the previous 9.04 and asks if you want ot install 9.04 along side it.
<MementoMori> cyberjorge: wow a termal. I had many headaches with an epson one
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: What precisely does that mean?
<ozzmosis> DonAlex: probably means you end up with two separate installations of Ubuntu :)
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: And would it do dumb stuff like resetting passwords etc..
<MementoMori> but mine wasn't Esc/pos command compatible.
<cyberjorge> MementoMori: really, on ubuntu? me, i'm just beginning to have one
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: yeah not what I want  think...  So how can I sync up what ever is broken with the CD?
<ozzmosis> DonAlex: I'm an Ubuntu newbie but I'd be looking at what .deb file provides the default config files for Ubuntu, then try fixing whatever is broken using the original config files
<shaky> join #ubuntu-it
<MementoMori> cyberjorge: the greatest problem for me was that I was unable to change the paper size to the right length
<ozzmosis> DonAlex: although depending on what's wrong (you're a bit vague there) it could just be a few one-line fixes
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: I'll be honest after being a debian head for the last few years.. Ubuntu has a habit of frustrating me but not >actually< letting me do what I want to do.
<MementoMori> so it was printing an A4 on a 3" paper ;)
<MementoMori> I finally gave up with that printer
<unforgiven512> it looks as if there is no easy way, you have to program directly to interface with it. ESC/POS is an API
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: Oh I can be very specific.. if you like ;) Point is it is a little too wordy to go through. X breaks because of some weird MTRR error or page mapping problem.. whcih to me sounds like the xlibs got out of sync with the kernel.. or the kernel modules was not included with the update.
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: but as far as it is concerend upget-update is up to date..
<unforgiven512> http://www.kksou.com/php-gtk2/References/Barcode-printing-on-receipt-printer-using-the-ESC/POS-Commands.php
<nellmathew> hey anyone know how to burn FLV (flash videos) to a dvd-r? using brasero preferably?
<unforgiven512> convert them first...
<ozzmosis> nellmathew: mencoder
<cyberjorge> MementoMori: for me, i can even print any.
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: So I am thinking that the original system may have had restricted drivers that were not mapped to 9.04
<cyberjorge> MementoMori: ypu have a suggestion?
<nellmathew> unforgiven & ozzmosis: convert them to which format?
<ozzmosis> DonAlex: does X start if you have no xorg.conf ?
<MementoMori> cyberjorge: just try: echo "hello world" > /dev/your_printer_device
<ozzmosis> nellmathew: actually mencoder will output to .avi which is probably not what you want
<unforgiven512> nellmathew: mpeg2
<ozzmosis> altho maybe it can output to mpeg2 which is what you want for a DVD video disc (as opposed to a data DVD with .avi files on it)
<leeguy92> hi all
<jake> Hello, I am currently running 9.04 on the 2.6.28-11-generic kernel. A few years ago I used Ark Linux and it installed with an SMP kernel. Which is as I understand a kernel optimized for Multi-Core Processor support. I have a Core 2 Duo T7200 in this machine. Are there any advantages to installing an SMP kernel?
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: Nope.. and furthermore the X -configure option generates what looks like a good conf file. but that fails as well.
<MementoMori> unforgiven512: but what if you have to share it in a workgroup and print from firefox client??
<nellmathew> thanks unforgiven512 & ozzmosis! i'll see what i can come up with..
<wooker> hi
<cyberjorge> MementoMori: ok hold on, i'll just look where is the device id / address of my printer
<ozzmosis> nellmathew: ffmpeg might output mpeg2 .. never used it
<DonAlex> ozzmosis:  if you give me a  few moments I will see if I can pull some more salient info off the machine.
<MementoMori> cyberjorge: i'll be
<unforgiven512> MementoMori: sounds like a hell of a programming task
<ozzmosis> DonAlex: ok, sounds like you need to do a forced install from the original ISO of the .debs that came with 9.04 .. well, that's what I'd try
<leeguy92> after installing the nvidia blob drivers, gnome is deciding to occasionally crash(panel + icons come up, then disappear, and leave black screen with pointer)
<ozzmosis> DonAlex: of course you may end up with more broken things that way... :)
<jake> Hello, I am currently running 9.04 on the 2.6.28-11-generic kernel. A few years ago I used Ark Linux and it installed with an SMP kernel. Which is as I understand a kernel optimized for Multi-Core Processor support. I have a Core 2 Duo T7200 in this machine. Are there any advantages to installing an SMP kernel?
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: Well that is kinda what I am concerned about.. Does going throught theoriginal install bugger up the original config
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: quite ;)
<MementoMori> unforgiven512: it sounds like you've to create a cups driver for a non ps printers. It's darker than hell
<ajh> Hey all - anyone had strange stuff going on with Amarok / wma files
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: Aparently the only reason thy upgrade was because other things were becoming broken.. They could not listen to internet radio anymore.. and the wifi stopped working.
<ajh> e.g - not playing tracks from the start
<jake> ajh: Yea, It caused me to want to re-encode them :P
<ozzmosis> DonAlex: I come from a FreeBSD background where it's simple to regenerate packages from what's already installed on the machine .. so you can revert to "what works" fairly easily .. so if there's a way you can generate .debs for everything already installed then at least you can get back to the state you're in currently
<MementoMori> cyberjorge: just unplug it and read /var/log/messages
<ajh> jake: for sure, my mp3 are fine just wma's  - know of any good encoders ?
<MementoMori> oh... and plug it again!
<ozzmosis> DonAlex: but I'm not familiar enough the Debian packaging system (yet) to know how to do that
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: Now I have ot say.. that I did have ubuntu on my laptop and given that I am pretty handy with Linux and Debian was really narked when I did one of their updtes and it trashed my grub. Switching form UUID's back to static devices.. That is why i stick to Debian now ;)
<pvh_sa> heya.. i'm on ubuntu 8.10, trying to get my bluetooth phone to pair with ubuntu - and its not working... when i got to the bluetooth applet and try and add the device, it finds it, but adding it doesn't work. any ideas?
<jake> ajh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37793
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: Iam very familiar with .deb.. on the whole very good..  just not so happy with ubuntu 'upgrades'  ;)
<unforgiven512> pvh_sa: bluetooth is a lot of fun </sarcasm>
<skyl> anyone know where pip for Python is in the package manager?
<ozzmosis> DonAlex: ah
<jake> skyl: sudo apt-get install python-pip
<skyl> jake that's what I thought but no
<ajh> looks like I might just re-rip the cd
<pvh_sa> unforgiven512, telling me :( i remember ages ago, i managed to pair the two... but the docs on the ubuntu site seem different now
<unforgiven512> try using blueman instead of the bluez-gnome
<skyl> python-distutils-extra?
<jake> ajh: I reccomend using that script. It creates a simple right-click interface to re-encode the audio
<ajh> something else ... I put in a PCI Soundblaster 5.1 vx and the system crapped iteself ... don't get one
<MementoMori> skyl: what's pip?
<jake> ajh: and if you are vaguely familiar with bash you could create a shell script to do it in batch
<DonAlex> ozzmosis: Ok well I will log in and capture some of the errors and put them to the channel
<DonAlex> See if anyone else can shed light on things.
<jake> skyl: sudo apt-get install python-pipeline
<ozzmosis> DonAlex: sure
<skyl> MementoMori it is a easy_install, buildout/virtualenv type thing for building a lot of packages automatically, getting dependencies and such
<jake> skyl: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=python-pip
<unforgiven512> pvh_sa: http://blueman-project.org/
<useruseruser> hi guys
<jake> Hello, I am currently running 9.04 on the 2.6.28-11-generic kernel. A few years ago I used Ark Linux and it installed with an SMP kernel. Which is as I understand a kernel optimized for Multi-Core Processor support. I have a Core 2 Duo T7200 in this machine. Are there any advantages to installing an SMP kernel?
<zephism> UHH GUYS
<Flannel> jake: You already are.
<zephism> shit, capslock
<unforgiven512> pvh_sa: there is also a ubuntu ppa for it... give me a moment if you'd like it...
<zephism> uhh guys, my install seems to be just sitting there at 82% "configuring apt - scanning the mirror" or something
<zephism> oh, nvm
<zephism> it's moved along now
<zephism> it was just sitting on that one thing for like 10 full minutes is all
<unforgiven512> pvh_sa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~blueman/+archive/ppa
<ozzmosis> pretty sure you can just Ctrl+C apt and restart it
<jake> Flannel: Really? I apologize. I figured it being named a generic kernel meant that it was a standard i386
<skyl> woot! hopefully this will work
<ozzmosis> and it'll kick off from where it left off
<ozzmosis> more or less
<jake> Flannel: I know next to nothing about how the kernel works or what it does exactly :S
<Flannel> jake: Nah, its generic meaning it works great for pretty much everything.  It does all of the optimization detection and stuff at runtime.
<vesayth> Hello! Is there anyone that can assist me with setting up an OpenVPN server on Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit? None of the guides seem to be effective for me.
<useruseruser> vesayth, try flu shot
<cyberjorge> MementoMori: i am plugged in COM1. the paper forwards when is  try: echo "hello world" > /dev/ttys0
<jake> Flannel: Oh, hmm.
<vesayth> !flu shot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flu shot
<stratovarius> hi all
<cyberjorge> MementoMori: but no print out (this is a thermal printer)
<vesayth> useruseruser: may i ask what flu shot is?
<useruseruser> vesayth, on the ass
<stratovarius> who may help me to fix aMsn? im not able to chat while im invisible...
<MementoMori> cyberjorge: wait.
<Gamarok__> !blueman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blueman
<MementoMori> cyberjorge: come in pvt
<MementoMori> your nick is a pain to write
<DonAlex> Awwwwwww CRAP
<unforgiven512> Gamarok__: what do you need to know about blueman?
<DonAlex> I know EXACTLY what has happened..
<happyaron> how to merge the .diff file with the original file to get the changed version?
<jake> skyl: was that what you were looking for?
<vesayth> Can I possibly get some help from someone who doesn't just want to be a prick?
<Flannel> MementoMori: type a few characters and hit tab
<Gamarok__> well does it support dial ups and does it work on kubuntu unforgiven512
<MementoMori> Flannel: try it yourself with his nick
<DonAlex> Ok guys.. Who know what brain dead defaults made X ignore DCC?
<skyl> jake I think so, specifically, but generally I am still SOOL
<DonAlex> X is running but the Display is black..
<unforgiven512> it does support dialup, it's well integrated with network manager. not sure about kubuntu
<Flannel> MementoMori: cy[tab] gives me him.  Sorry its not more difficult? ;)
<happyaron>  how to merge the .diff file with the original file to get the changed version?
<ajh> thanks Jake :)
<NewApples> Hello
<jake> ajh: No Problem. I hope it works out ;)
<Gamarok__> thanks unforgiven512
<MementoMori> Flannel:  cy[tab] = cyberjorge CyuLat_ cyzie cyb3rv10 CyPiNinja CyberSix
<NewApples> I clicked applications then add remove and added the torrent sharing program "Vuze"
<unforgiven512> Gamarok__: yeah no problem man
<hphubert> hi
<NewApples> I have a problem with this the program wants to update and then it wants to restart but every time it restarts it wants to update the file and i cant unistall the program :(
<hphubert> i have problem with connect to my nx server
<hphubert> i have problem with connect to my nx server
<DonAlex> Grrrrs...
<Flannel> MementoMori: Well, I don't want to send you off on a goose chase, but that's your client being silly.  You can probably get it to cycle through them instead of displaying all of them, but don't quote me on that, I'm not familiar with whatever client you're using.  (also, ignore this, you've got other stuff to do)
<NewApples> The applicats add remove tells me i need to use the "Synaptic Pckage manmager" how do i USE that?
<hphubert> i have problem with connect to my nx server, Who can help me? plx xD
<loser> hi guys! ive installed VLC but i cannot hear any audio on a 3gp file why is that? did i missed something? thanks
<DonAlex> I mean come on guys.. look at this..! http://pastebin.com/m4dce9543
<NewApples> How do I use the Synaptic package manager
<jake> NewApples: Synaptic Package Manager is the program that opens when you run the Add/Remove Programs from the Gnome Panel
<Flannel> NewApples: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto will walk you through it, feel free to ask questions if you don't understand something
<vesayth> NewApples: go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<anodesni> I have a new hard drive, how do I add the partition on it to my existing /home directory?
<DonAlex> Is that nuts or what.. X's on genrated config give that..
<vesayth> NewApples: You can find the program's package name there, and select to remove it
<NewApples> jake ok
<NewApples> Flannel thanks for the link
<hphubert> i have problem with connect to my nx server, Who can help me? plx xD
<DonAlex> oppps
<NewApples> vesayth when i click to remove the program in applications add remove i get a warning that it cant
<DonAlex> foget that.. some reason ./ does work needed full path
<Flannel> jake, NewApples: add/remove is different than synaptic package manager.  SPN is in system > administration
<jake> Flannel: Is it really? May I ask what the difference is?
<NewApples> flannel ok i am clicking now
<DonAlex> http://pastebin.com/d3417378e is what I am taking about..
<DonAlex> Nuts.. I tell you.
<vesayth> NewApples: Try it through Synaptic Package Manager rather than Add/Remove
<vesayth> NewApples: if you get an error there put it in pastebin
<Flannel> jake: add/remove is vastly simplified, it provides a greatly abbreviated list of applications (not packages) to install.
<NewApples> vesayth ok i am
<Flannel> !away > Mud
<ubottu> Mud, please see my private message
<zephism> everyone who helped me: thanks heaps, all is working well! :)
<jake> Flannel: Ah, I see.
<jake> NewApples: Sorry for supplying you with that bit of incorrect info. I usually just use the command line ;)
<NewApples> I can not find the program inside the Synaptic package manager
<loser> hi guys! ive installed VLC but i cannot hear any audio on a 3gp file why is that? did i missed something? thanks
<NewApples> jake tell me the command line for unistalling Vuze
<DonAlex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/329266
<rana> hi does anyone know how to promote your blog?
<DonAlex> hmmm
<Flannel> NewApples: sudo apt-get remove --purge vuze azureus
<jake> NewApples: sudo apt-get purge vuze
<NewApples> flannel ok
<NewApples> jake ok
<hphubert> i have problem with connect to my nx server, Who can help me? plx xD
<NewApples> flannel jake give me a different line which one is correct
<NewApples> jake flannel gave me adifferent line which is correct
<jake> NewApples: go with Flannels suggestion ;)
<NewApples> jake ok
<vesayth> Is there anyone here who has experience setting up OpenVPN server on Ubuntu?
<jake> NewApples: He seems to know a bit more than I :S
<NewApples> jake ask him what the meaning of life is then ;)
<DonAlex> I am starting to wonder if I ought not to just build a 2.6.29 kernel from scratch.. but I am LOATHE to do that..
<Flannel> NewApples: You'll want to purge both vuze and azureus, there is no difference between "purge" and "remove --purge"  (assuming you're on a reasonly recent Ubuntu version)
<jake> NewApples: If only it was that easy ;)
<hphubert> i have problem with connect to my nx server, Who can help me? plx xD
<hphubert> i have problem with connect to my nx server, Who can help me? plx xD
<NewApples> Flannel i have Ubuntu 9.04
<NewApples> Flannel, jake the unistalation inside the Terminal has completed i will now look if it has been removed
<jake> Man, I'm screwed. I have to get up for work in 3 hours :S
<NewApples> Flannel, jake when i click applications add remove and the look for vuze it is no longer checked as beeing installed so i think it might have worked, cheers :D
<leeguy92> hi all
<NewApples> hi
<hphubert> i have problem with connect to my nx server, Who can help me? plx xD
<leeguy92> i have a problem with the intel drivers
<soul9> hi
<jake> NewApples: ^_^ Glad to have helped. Cheers :D
<soul9> i've upgraded to jaunty
<leeguy92> when playing certain games(which i suspect use custom shaders), everything smears all over the screen
<ajh> jake - just encoded some songs - works great except I lose all the artist information etc..
<soul9> but now my xorg is broken
<soul9> i have radeon 9600
<DonAlex> Ok .. so this is all to do with the new Xorg.. I think.. and this bug with the intel kernel junk.. The display is on but black.. and something I noticed on my laptop with a nvideo chipset is that the latest version of Xorg no longer gives a stippled grey apttern when starting..
<jake> ajh: Ooh I didnt think about the ID3 Tags :S
<DonAlex> very disconcerting.
<soul9> and trying to use radeon or vesa driver
<NewApples> soul9 haha i can help
<soul9> xorg freeses the display, can't unfreeze it
<NewApples> soul9
<hphubert> who can help me with nx? plx xD
<soul9> ya
<NewApples> soul9 i think maybe i can help maybe just maybe
<soul9> NewApples, awesome
<ajh> that's cool - only a small problem , no biggie : )
<jake> soul9: What version of Ubuntu are u using?
<hphubert> who can help me with nx? plx xD
<hphubert> who can help me with nx? plx xD
<hphubert> who can help me with nx? plx xD
<FloodBot1> hphubert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soul9> i've upgraded to jaunty
<NewApples> soul9 acutally i have a radeon graphic card and a guy who knows alot called ziroday helped me
<vesayth> soul9: jaunty uses the new xorg 1.6 which doesn't have support yet for some older video cards =[
<NewApples> soul9 he did this and it worked here let me show you
<vesayth> soul9: but i believe there are some workarounds
<soul9> NewApples, i tried modifying the device section to use "radeon" or "vesa" and it still freezes
<jake> soul9: The Radeon 9600 as been depreciated by AMD to Legacy Status. It is not included in the new Driver packages. Jaunty uses a new version of Xorg which is not compatible with the old versions of the ATi Drivers that include the Drivers for your card.
<ziroday> soul9: please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zxd> Hi
<soul9> bleh, i don't want to use fglrx
<NewApples> soul9 open terminal type in this    	 	 	 	 	 	   sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<jake> soul9: Due to that Ubuntu is using the FOSS drivers which are nowhere near as fast as the official ones.
<Gamarok__> Guys where can i find pyrex 0.9.8.0 i cant find it anywhere
<ziroday> NewApples: that doesn't work in this case :)
<soul9> NewApples, huh? i don't want  to use radeonhd, my card is not supported by that driver
<NewApples> soul9 forget what i said the boss is here
<jake> soul9: I have this same problem with the Radeon X1600
<ranf> !info pyrex
<ubottu> Package pyrex does not exist in jaunty
<NewApples> soul9 talk to ziroday
<NewApples> ziroday ok
<soul9> k
<soul9> hello zicho
<soul9> err
<soul9> hi ziroday
<ziroday> soul9: please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FloodBot1> soul9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> NewApples: :)
<zicho> lol
<NewApples> ziroday ;)
<soul9> ziroday, ok, one sec..
<Gamarok__> !pyrex mode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyrex mode
<ziroday> soul9: and verify you have xserver-xorg-video-radeon installed
<NewApples> logging cheers ;)
<jake> ziroday: would doing what you are describing to soul9 increase performance on my Radeon Mobility X1600?
<soul9> ziroday, yep
<soul9> ziroday, i di have -video-radeon installed
<ziroday> jake: what performance issues do you have currently?
<ziroday> soul9: got around to pastebining your xorg.conf yet?
<vesayth> Going to give this one last shot for the day: Is there anyone here that knows how to setup an OpenVPN server in Ubuntu? I am using Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit and am behind a Linksys router using DD-WRT micro v24-sp1 firmware. The guides on the net seem to be of no help (every time i try to restart openvpn, i get a fail error).
<jake> ziroday: Well, I just get much lower FPS in Compiz & any 3D games since upgrading to Jaunty due to having to use the FOSS drivers.
<ziroday> jake: right
<soul9> ziroday, i have to install pastebin, gpm and irssi, just a sec ;)
<ziroday> soul9: you can just install pastebinit, and then do pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and give us back the url
<jake> ziroday: Its not that its a big problem, I just want my extra 200FPS back ;)
<useruseruser> vesayth, so it hasn't been effective?
<ziroday> jake: hmm, possibly. Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<ziroday> jake: we can try switching you to the radeonhd driver, which _may_ give you better performance than the radeon driver
<soul9> ziroday, simpler: installing sshd, just a sec
<jake> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/f45c21cab
<ziroday> soul9: sure
<ziroday> jake: thanks
<ziroday> jake: err /var/log/Xorg.0.log please :)
<jake> ziroday: No problem
<ziroday> jake: not your xorg.conf
<jake> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/f57c0dac7
<ziroday> jake: great, thanks
<jake> ziroday: Ive always been a fan of ATi GPU's its a shame that AMD is so tight with their driver sources :(
<OuZo> hi everyone, I'm trying to compile mpi-ruby, i need the libruby so file, aparently ubuntu renames standard libs to their own convention. where can i find lruby?
<DonAlex> GRRRRRSSSSS
<OuZo> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lruby
<DonAlex> Ok ok..
<useruseruser> BAN BAN BAN
<ziroday> jake: okay, you're using the radeon driver. We'll try swapping you over to radeonhd. Please install (if you haven't already) xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd and modify your xorg.conf to look like http://pastebin.com/m77e8b49
<DonAlex> so I Fixed it by using xrandr --output LVDS
<OuZo> or should  I ask in the ubuntu-dev channel?
<Flannel> useruseruser: can we help you?
<soul9> ziroday, http://friendpaste.com/3u3cm5QlSBmLMZLZ0SSfMy
<DonAlex> so can someone PLEASE explain to me >WHY<I should have to do that?
<ziroday> OuZo: wait are you looking for the file, or do you want to install the package with that file?
<DonAlex> Bloody Bug of some sort surely?
<ziroday> soul9: hmm, so you're using the vesa driver, and its causing freezes?
<OuZo> I tying to build mpi-ruby, ill past bin the build error... 1 sec...
<jake> ziroday: will a simple copy/pasting be sufficient?
<soul9> yea
<ziroday> jake: sure
<soul9> ziroday, very confuzing...
<disappearedng> Hey when I visit localhost/index.php I am asked to downlaod this phtml file what's wrong?
<ziroday> soul9: okay, your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please, and what card?
<Gamarok__> guys can i get 1024x800 resolution in xforcevesa mode
<soul9> sure...
<soul9> ziroday, lspci comming too
<ziroday> soul9: wonderful :)
<OuZo> ziroday: Flannel, here is the pastie: http://rafb.net/p/dTptn847.html
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<jake> ziroday: Done, Can I just CTR + ALT + BKSPC?
<soul9> ziroday, log: http://pastebin.com/f71916c3f
<ziroday> jake: yep
<jake> ziroday: or do i have to restart?
<silv3r_m00n> ubuntu 8.10 doesn't recognize my sound card.. looks like I need the latest alsa ...where can I get the deb for the lastest alsa\
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<ziroday> jake: restarting X is fine (if you're on jaunty ctrl+alt+bkspace is disabled however)
<ziroday> soul9: thanks
<jake> ziroday: ORLY?! I WAS WONDERING WHY THAT WASNT WORKING! :P
<soul9> ziroday, lspci http://pastebin.com/f3c7ace5e
<ziroday> !dontzap | jake
<ubottu> jake: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Gamarok__> guys can i get 1024x800 resolution in xforcevesa mode
<NewApples> What is the terminal command to completely unistall kget download manager?
<ziroday> soul9: and where does it freeze? Randomly throughout use or on X startup?
<ziroday> NewApples: sudo aptitude remove kget
<soul9> no, xstartup
<soul9> i never see X
<soul9> ziroday, weeeir huh? :)
<soul9> ziroday, this is an upgrade
<ziroday> soul9: how odd, I see know errors. What does doing startx say?
<soul9> zicho, i had 8.04, upgraded to jaunty through 8.10
<ziroday> err s/know/no
<NewApples> ziroday mkay
<zicho> stop highlighting >:(
<soul9> yea, tell me about it...
<jake> ziroday: I tried the dontzap solution and it did not work correctly
<ziroday> soul9: doing startx does?
<soul9> ooooooo
<soul9> that's more useful than anything else
<soul9> ziroday, /usr/bin/X11/X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so: undefined symbol: atiddxAbiDixLookupPrivate
<soul9> :)
<ziroday> jake: we'll fix that afterwards. For now you can just logout and log back in
<jake> ziroday: I also tried Alt + SysRq + K and all I get are multiple Prnt Screen requests. I am using a Laptop keyboard where I have to press FN key
<jake> ziroday: I am in the middle of a download of a large file. Doing so will cancel this download will it not?
<ziroday> jake: Alt + SysRq + K is notoriously unreliable
<soul9> FUN
<ziroday> jake: it will, don't worry you can do it after its done
<soul9> ziroday, i fount the problem i think
<ziroday> soul9: ?
<jake> ziroday: ok :(
<soul9> ziroday, the thing is i don't know the solution
<soul9> ya, 1s
<jake> ziroday: Im downloading Win7 RC to test at work :S sigh
<NewApples> ziroday ok it worked i think but maybe it unistalled to much haha also when i clicked applications add remove it did unistall something and the box was not ticked but still the program was kinda semi left haha anyway thanks again ;)
<soul9> ziroday, http://friendpaste.com/lkf216naDqBiTnQHZXXVE
<soul9> that's a leftover from an old dri not removed by the package :)
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<silv3r_m001> how can I get the deb of latest alsa drivers ?
<ziroday> soul9: err how are you logged in as root?
<soul9> ziroday, sudo su -
<ziroday> silv3r_m001: look for a PPA? But its dangerous
<silv3r_m001> PPA what is it
<jake> silv3r_m001, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=search
<ziroday> soul9: hmm, try do sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-video-vesa and then install them again
<jake> silv3r_m001: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=search
<soul9> ziroday, will do...
<ziroday> soul9: also sudo -i is better then sudo su
<soul9> ziroday, sudo su - ey...
<soul9> it should be similar...
<silv3r_m001> jake: on that page there is no ppa ?
<soul9> but ok...
<DonAlex> Ok here the upshot..
<DonAlex> X starts albeit not with proper accel turned on..
<ziroday> silv3r_m001: why do you want the newer alsa?
<soul9> ziroday, no, same thing...
<DonAlex> but the displays remains black..
<soul9> ziroday, the thing is that that file doesn't belong to no package
<jake> silv3r_m001: I apologize, I thought you were looking for the standard current .debs. I misread your request.
<silv3r_m001> ziroday: coz the current is not identifying my sound card and the only solution is to get the latest alsa
<soul9> ziroday, i'll move it to /tmp and try like that...
<DonAlex> now running X from the command line and then using xrandr --output LVDS restores the display..
<ziroday> soul9: really? Do the remove again and verify that libdri.so gets removed
<treut> hi
<soul9> ziroday, it doesn't
<DonAlex> now should I put that into the GDM configs or what?
<ziroday> !sound | silv3r_m001 follow this
<ubottu> silv3r_m001 follow this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soul9> HAH
<soul9> that was it :D
<ziroday> soul9: okay, then move it to tmp or ./libdri.so.old :)
<DonAlex> Sound like it should not be necessary realy
<soul9> ziroday, all good
<silv3r_m001> ziroday: read all of them and they suggest the same thing but I don't want to compile alsa and want a deb
<ziroday> soul9: awesome!
<soul9> ziroday, waird, though, why would it leave that libdri.so behind?
<ziroday> silv3r_m001: well you will need to go to launchpad.net and look for a PPA with a deb then.
<jake> ziroday: I am about to Log In/Out
<ziroday> soul9: bad upgrade (which is why I never do them personally)
<jake> ziroday: Hopefully I will be right back.
<soul9> ziroday, should i report the bug?
<ziroday> soul9: anyway, glad to here its all working
<soul9> pf
<ziroday> jake: yep
<soul9> ziroday, ya, thanks for the help
<prassst> co_k353p14n
<soul9> i wouldn't have gone throught the pain of installing sshd and doing a startx from sshd if it wasn't for you and your paste requests ;)
<zephism> ok so, does anyone know why update manager is getting really poor speeds?
<soul9> ziroday, so thanks :)
<zephism> like, my conn. when maxed out does about 56kb/s, and it's fluctuating between 8000b/s and 18kb/s
<ziroday> soul9: heh, you worked it out yourself, and no I wouldn't file a bug as its really hard to reproduce
<ziroday> zephism: switch repo's?
<zephism> ziroday, how do i do that? (only just installed ubuntu)
<ziroday> zephism: System > Administration > Software Sources > Download From: Other > Select the Best Server (or something like that)
<soul9> ziroday, kthxbye ;)
<ziroday> soul9: have fun
<jake> ziroday: I'm back. Performance has degraded upon using the RadeonHD drivers.
<aprilhare_> which plugin for firefox is better for playing midi: gecko media player or  mplayer-plugin for mozilla?
<soul9> this channel is too much for me, see ya
<soul9> thanks guys
<aprilhare_> too much?
<jake> ziroday: Ive got a loss of about 60fps sitting at the desktop running Compiz Benchmarking tool.
<ziroday> jake: damn, then I would revert to radeon and fiddle with the Xorg settings
<ziroday> jake: do sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd and remove those lines from your xorg.conf
<jake> ziroday: I was just fixing to ask you the name of it ;)
<NewApples> Hello all, when you log out in Ubuntu 9.04 there is a very nice looking picture of the Ubuntu logo down to the right, does anyone know where this picture is stored on the computer?
<ziroday> jake: afterwards you can pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and I'll double check your on the old drivers
<zephism> ziroday, cheers re: changing repo
<zephism> i knew there had to be a way
<ziroday> zephism: great to hear it worked, have fun!
<zephism> even though i live in australia, i get better speeds from u.s. servers than australian ones
<zephism> same thing for sourceforge, go figure
<ziroday> zephism: you might want to stop by #ubuntu-au, that's where all the aussies hang out
<zephism> yeah, cheers
<NewApples> Hello all, when you log out in Ubuntu 9.04 there is a very nice looking picture of the Ubuntu logo down to the right, does anyone know where this picture is stored on the computer?
<jake> ziroday: ok I am Logging In/Out again
<ziroday> NewApples: you can get the ubuntu logo (and its derivatives) from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official but note the trademark policy
<ziroday> jake: good luck
<secret901> I'm trying to update my system but I keep getting errors about a nonexistent older version of the kernel
<NewApples> ziroday ok will look at it but do you know where on the computer it is stored?
<ziroday> NewApples: I have no idea about which image you are referring to sorry
<ziroday> NewApples: do you mean the 3D one on the login screen?
<NewApples> ziroday i mean when you press log out then after you have the option to log in again right there and then, that picture it is very esstetically pleaseing
<jake> ziroday: Back, What was the name of that log file that you wanted again?
<ozzmosis> NewApples: you could do something like "find /usr | grep .png"  (I'm assuming it's a png)
<ziroday> jake: /var/log/Xorg.9.log
<icqnumber> the power supply to my box was interrupted, and from now on gnome fails to start, at least no kernel panic, what can be done in this case?
<jake> ziroday: I believe everything is back in order because its running at the same framerate that it was before this mess.
<ziroday> jake: correction /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<NewApples> ozzmosis ok will do that now
<secret901> I'm trying to update my system (9.04) but keep getting errors about a package (linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic).  It seems that it can't find the directory for the package.
<ozzmosis> NewApples: (crude way to find it)
<grawity> ozzmosis: find /usr -name '*.png' could work too, IIRC
<jake> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/f688cdd6a
<ozzmosis> grawity: I can never remember find's parameters
<lightbricko> Is there a system monitor that shows more information than the default system monitor? Such as information about hdd activity.
<ziroday> NewApples: err I think that's the gdm login screen
<NewApples> ozzmosis this is giving me a million options haha :D
<ziroday> NewApples: take a look in /usr/share/gdm/themes
<NewApples> ziroday and where is that picture located?
<NewApples> ziroday will do that now
<ozzmosis> NewApples: I did say it was crude ;)
<icqnumber> is there a way to repair gnome intallation?
<secret901> When I try to run the Update Manager the program crashes while it prepares to upgrade.
<ziroday> jake: yep its using the normal radeon driver
<NewApples> ozzmosis yes you did ;)
<ozzmosis> secret901: try sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<ziroday> secret901: try doing do-release-upgrade
<jake> ziroday: Ok ;) Well, at least I didnt break anything trying it :D
<secret901> ozzmosis: when I try that I get some error about an older kernel package
<secret901> ozzmosis: about not being able to open the directory
<ziroday> jake: take a look at http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI_Radeon_&_Kernel_2.6#Performance_tuning but make sure to only follow the performance tuning part, nothing else on that page :)
<jake> ziroday: Thanks for the insight. Too bad there was no improvement. I hear that the FOSS drivers are advancing rapidly though.
<treut> hello, i have a very anoying problem, when i surf with firefox it keep going back to homepage randomly, and nautilus keep going back to home folder. Any idea what could be the problem ?
<secret901> ozzmosis: I am already running 9.04
<ziroday> jake: and yes they are advancing very rapidly thanks to AMD giving out the information the developers needed :)
<jake> ziroday: this information on Performance tuning. Where do I put these fields at? my Xorg.conf?
<ziroday> jake: yep
<ziroday> jake: under the device section
<aprilhare_> can't play midi in firefox; tried both plugins recommended by firefox and neither do the trick - example http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=B%20sharp&t=ff3tb01 click on 'play sound'
<vertix> my cdrom device is not visible after reinstall and there is no device file in /dev directory. but there is a /medic/cdrom link pointing to cdrom0. does anyone know what the issue is?
<jake> ziroday: But in the same section, correct?
<ozzmosis> secret901: I meant apt-get update, sorry
<NewApples> ziroday you are the man here is what i was looking for ;) http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/8027/screenshot1.png
<secret901> ozzmosis: any ideas how to make the computer think that I no longer have the package? It thinks I have it but it can't access the directory.
<ozzmosis> secret901: afaik, apt-get update does the same as the Update Manager
<ziroday> NewApples: great
<ziroday> jake: yep
<secret901> ozzmosis: when I try that, I get the error with it trying to access a package (an older kernel), but it can't access the directory
<ozzmosis> secret901: I'd have to see the error message I guess
<Rocketbomb> aa
<bobsaccamano> hi firefox 3 is consuming too much memory in ubuntu 8.10 (350MB !!)..any way i can diagnose the prob?
<ziroday> bobsaccamano: try a new profile
<secret901> ozzmosis: FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/modules.dep.temp for writing: No such file or directory
<bobsaccamano> ziroday, could you elaborate?
<alex881> :D my firefox is actually using 1,6gb of ram! :D
<NewApples> alex881 haha cool
<Dolgasov> hi all
<NewApples> hi
<ozzmosis> secret901: ok .. don't have an answer to that
<ozzmosis> alex881: what do you use to determine that?  top?
<ziroday> bobsaccamano: do firefox -ProfileManager and create a new profile, see if the new profile uses up as much ram
<alex881> system monitor
<alex881> too much tabs with flash, javascript etc opened
<secret901> my computer thinks that I have the package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic installed even though I don't and it won't let me upgrade until it can access the files for this kernel
<Trolden> Is there enyone have tryed Ubuntu on a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo mini Ui 3520-EX1
<ozzmosis> secret901: maybe you can force a reinstall
<ozzmosis> secret901: of just that package
<icqnumber> the power supply to my box was interrupted, and from now on gnome fails to start, at least no kernel panic, what can be done in this case?
<secret901> ozzmosis: how do I do that?
<ozzmosis> secret901: I don't know :)
<secret901> ozzmosis: this is a very old kernel
<alex881> does somebody know why firefox is slower on linux instead of windows? because i use greasemonkey with tons of scripts and on windows the page scroll works fine, but when i try to scroll on linux my cpu goes at full and also music stops.. O.o
<secret901> ozzmosis: and it won't let me do an uninstall since it can't access the directory
<alex881> ozzmosis you can use precompiled 2.6.29 kernel from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.29.3/
<NewApples> I installed open office from applications add remove and clicked the box net to open office, but now I can not see these NEW installations in applications office, where are they, the new installations include openoffice fomula and oppen office suite, to where did they all install to?
<ozzmosis> alex881: -> secret901
<jake> ziroday: :D
<alex881> sry..XD
<jake> ziroday: I got a 15fps Increase on average with just compiz-fusion by enabling all of the options they suggested in that Arch Linux Wiki.
<ozzmosis> :)
<ziroday> jake: awesome!
<vertix> how do i update firefox? the help -> Check for updates is disabled
<alex881> apt-get
<secret901> after I upgraded to 9.04 I can't play my videos in fullscreen without suffering jumps anymore
<Trolden> im thinking of bying a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo mini ui 3520 but i dont if the hardware is ok for GNU/Linux. Is there enyone there have tryed it ?
<NewApples> jake how do you check fps
<iceroot> vertix: sudo apt-get install firefox
<jake> ziroday: ^_^ Yes it is! 15fps isnt a TON, at least not in comparison with the roughly 175fps i lost going from Hardy to Jaunty...
<jake> ziroday: but its still nice ^_^
<secret901> 9.04 is making my computer play videos much slower
<vertix> iceroot, thanx
<alex881> NewApples there is a compiz plugin..called benchmark
<jake> NewApples: Im checking the FPS of Compiz-Fusion using the included "Benchmark" plugin
<iceroot> vertix: or use sudo apt-get upgrade   to update all programs
<NewApples> alex881, jake how do i download it?
<jake> NewApples: Do you have Compiz Fusion enabled?
<alex881> newapples you haven't it? you can enable it in compizconfig settings
<treut> hi all, i have a very anoying problem, when i surf with firefox it keep going back to homepage randomly, and nautilus keep going back to home folder. Any idea what could be the problem ?
<NewApples> jake i dont even know if i have it isntalled
<jake> ziroday: Again, I want to say thank you. ^_^
<alex881> in synaptic install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ziroday> jake: heh, no worries :)
<NewApples> alex881 ok
<jake> NewApples: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Compiz_Fusion
<alex881> i have about 600fps on my g2s..rotating cube..
<NewApples> jake will read and bookmark thanks do you know hot to help me with my open office problem as well :D
<disappearedng> Does anyone here know what is php-config
<alex881> before enabling indirect rendering and loose binding i had 30..
<jake> NewApples: I'm not in the least bit familiar with OO
<NewApples> jake maky
<kitsuta> Okay, I'm trying to automount a sshfs share on the local network - I can do it manually (with password), but while following this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430312 I get "line 4 in fstab" is bad, even though I've checked many times and it should be correct.  Any ideas?
<NewApples> jake *mkay
<jake> alex881: What Video card(s) do you have?
<alex881> jake 8600m gt..
<a-stray-cat> hey, is it possible to install fonts from a windows install to use in ubuntu?
<jake> alex881: LOL, that would explain it. I'm using a ATi Radeon Mobility X1600 256MB
<kitsuta> yeah a-stray-cat, look for msttcorefonts in the repos
<a-stray-cat> dankeh
<kitsuta> Good luck
<jake> alex881: Runs CS:S at Medium-
<kitsuta> It's been a while since I installed the MS fonts so let me know if I was wrong, a-stray-cat
<alex881> if they're in ttf move to ~/.fonts and do fc-cache
<jake> alex881: Runs CS:S at Medium-High Settings at rougly 80fps. Thats all I need %^_^
<Narusegawa> Hi, I installed Ubuntu yesterday for the first time and everything seems great except for the lack of sound, anyone able to help please
<a-stray-cat> sure :3
<chazco> Hi... anyone using the MSI Wind solderless touchscreen on Ubuntu 9.04? It works under Vista but the supplied driver fails on Ubuntu
<alex881> jake :D
<jake> Narusegawa: Open a terminal Applications >> Accessories >> Terminal and type alsamixer
<kitsuta> a-stray-cat: Also see what alex881 said, if it's easier to just move the fonts from your Windows install go ahead
<jake> Narusegawa: And make sure all of the levels are turned up. Such as PCM, MASTER, FRONT
<netsrot> Hi, how do I restore my .bashrc to the original?
<Narusegawa> Jake: they are all up at 81-83 .. in the red
<a-stray-cat> ill try that too
<jake> Narusegawa: You have no sound System-Wide?
<Narusegawa> Nothing at all, not even the login sounds played.
<alex881> netsrot not sure but try to use another user's .bashrc.. or i'll send mine that's the original
<jake> Narusegawa: Sounds a little out of my league, Sorry. :S
<Narusegawa> Though not sure where to find a place in a fresh install to test sound aside from assuming the system sounds should work
<vertix> iceroot, do you know why my cdrom is not being mounted after reinstall/update of ubunto 8.10?
<jake> Narusegawa: System >> Preferences >> Sound
<alex881> narusegawa card?
<Narusegawa> alex881 Using an onboard Realtek
<netsrot> alex881: ok, I was hoping to get the one from the package that installs it, thanks anyhow.
<netsrot> with some dpkg or apt command
<leeguy92> hi all
<alex881> netsrot.. np..
<jake> Narusegawa: Did you check out System >> Preferences >> Sound ?
<sacarlson> ﻿disappearedng:  do  you mean where it is?  <?php phpinfo(); exit(); ?>  will tell you what is configured
<leeguy92> im getting strange smearing/ghosting in 3D games
<leeguy92> any ideas?
<a-stray-cat> woo, alex881'
<a-stray-cat> s suggestion worked
<alex881> a-stray-cat good...XD
<leeguy92> im on jaunty, with intel X3100 graphics
<wombatunder1> can you upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 from a cd?
<leeguy92> using the new drivers(the 2.4 doesn't help with this)
<a-stray-cat> also, msttcorefonts installed a lot of ms fonts that i wasn't specifically looking for, but will be useful anyway :3
<alex881> more is always better..XD
<jake> Anybody know why my Hotkeyes for Volume control Do not work? When I use them there is a small widget that pops up indicating that there has been a change, yet when I open the Volume mixer nothing is modified?
<HorizonXP> hi, i have a binary that i'm trying to run that works fine on my Gentoo host, but does not in my Ubuntu VM.
<NewApples> jake ok i have installed compiz fusion how do i check the fps
<cybotron__> hello can anyone help with editing grub menu.lst and making partitions active and bootable?
<HorizonXP> On my ubuntu VM, it returns this error: -bash: /usr/local/bin/imgcfg: No such file or directory
<alex881> jake tried to reset the keys in system->preferences->kb shortcuts?
<monstah> anyone know if there is a tool to convert tab separated textfiles to xml?
<jake> NewApples: Did you install the fusion-icon?
<NewApples> jake what do you mean by fusion icon?
<alex881> newapples installed compizconfig settings manager package??
<atc-> a/win 2
<atc-> woops
<jake> alex881: Yes, First thing I tried. When I set them it re-applys what was already there. Which leads me to think that they were already set correctly yet are not modifying anything.
<NewApples> alex881 yes
<jake> NewApples: sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<alex881> so go into preferences->compizconfig settings manager, enable benchmark plugin and press super+F12
<NewApples> jake haha of course it is just bellow the thing haha on the page you sent haha ;)
<wombatunder2> Can I use a cd to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04?
<NewApples> jake and i missed it ;)
<cybotron__> hello does anyone have experience in installing os x along with linux and windows altogether?
<jake> NewApples: FYI Super key = The Windows Key on your Keyboard to the right of Control in most Schemas
<ikonia> cybotron__: on what hardware ?
<jake> NewApples: It happens to the best of us ;)
<Flannel> wombatunder2: You have to go from 8.04 to 8.10 first, and then from 8.10 to 9.04.  But  yes, you can use (two) CDs
<cybotron__> non-mac pc harware
<wombatunder2> crap
<HorizonXP> hi, i have a binary that i'm trying to run that works fine on my Gentoo host, but does not in my Ubuntu VM. wondering if anyone can help me debug the issue?
<ikonia> cybotron__: then it's illegal
<ikonia> cybotron__: please don't discuss it in here
<wombatunder2> thank you Flannel
<NewApples> jake ok i have started the thing
<ikonia> HorizonXP: what binary ?
<wombatunder2> I gues I'll be doing a fresh install, Oh well
<jake> NewApples: Once you have fusion-icon installed System >> Preferences >> Startup Applications.
<Narusegawa> I've determined that it's the SPDIF that's not working, but 3.5mm connection is. Anyone know much about getting SPDIF output working
<leeguy92> ikonia: how is installing OSX on non-mac-branded hardware illegalz?
 * leeguy92 has never done it btw - OSX sucks balls
<Industrial> I'm trying to get my wireless to work with ubuntu on a macbook 4,1. I have tried both methids described here but get no extra device in ifconfig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook_Santa_Rosa#Wireless%20Setup.
<ikonia> leeguy92: thats the terms of the license - check apple.com
<NewApples> jake ok and then?
<jake> NewApples: And add fusion-icon to the startup. So that next time you Log In/Out Restart fusion-icon will start with your system.
<cybotron__> why illegal, os x is also linux of some sort
<HorizonXP> ikonia: it's called imgcfg, it's a binary provided by a vendor i work with. i'd get support from them, but I'd have to wait until Monday. but now that I've seen it work on my Gentoo host, i'm inclined to believe it's a missing library in my Ubuntu VM.
<leeguy92> ikonia: that's a little.....anti-competitive, isn't it
<ikonia> cybotron__: no it's not linux, and read the license terms of macOS - it's illegal
<ikonia> leeguy92: not my problem
<leeguy92> methinks that would never hold up in court....
<Sandking> hello
<jake> NewApples: Now, in your System Notification area there should be a small blue box with an arrow in it. Right click it and go to "Settings Manager"
<ikonia> leeguy92: it has done many times
<leeguy92> but hey, they powers that be have spoken
<zvacet> cybotron__:http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty but I think that kind of things are not supported here
<ikonia> HorizonXP: ldd the binary see if all dependencies are met
<Sandking> is it possible to update from 32 bit to 64 bit version of linux?
<Sandking> [newbie question]
<ikonia> Sandking: no
<sacarlson> ﻿HorizonXP:  what is the binary file you are trying to run?  are you sure there isn't a package in ubuntu to replace it?
<Sandking> so i'd have to make major reinstall?
<a-stray-cat> oof, if there another vim binding that does what escape does when you're in insert mode?
<Oli``> I accidentally just set Rythmbox to always be the default media app for my MP3 player. How can I undo that and set it to Banshee?
<ikonia> Sandking: correct
<zvacet> Sandking : yes
<NewApples> jake ok i could do that before as well by going, system preference compiz fusionmanager
<HorizonXP> sacarlson: positive there is no ubuntu replacement package.
<a-stray-cat> the terminal im using hides itself when i hit escape :(
<NewApples> jake but i am not certain as to have it start with start up anyway how do i check the fps
<jake> NewApples: Yes, this just makes the process easier and more compact :D
<a-stray-cat> making it hard to save and quit :X
<HorizonXP> ikonia: ldd says it's not a dynamic executable
<lightbricko> How can I make Firefox's store it's temp-files in RAM?
<ikonia> HorizonXP: thats a worry, run "file" against it for me please ?
<HorizonXP> ikonia: would it matter that Ubuntu's running in KVM? or that it's AMD64?
<jake> NewApples: We will get to the startup in a second. Now once you have the Settings manager open scroll down to Benchmark and check the box next to it.
<Sandking> ikonia: is there a way to save all my setups/themes/junk to be imported into fresh install? some type of data backup ready to implement into new os
<Sandking> ?
<a-stray-cat> nvm, i found it
<NewApples> jake when you want to add something tot he startup thing you must know the command and i do not :S ok ok
<ikonia> Sandking: sure, most of it is in your home dir, back that up somewhere and most of it will come back
<Industrial> I'm trying to get my wireless to work with ubuntu on a macbook 4,1. I have tried both methods described here but get no extra device in ifconfig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook_Santa_Rosa#Wireless%20Setup.
<ikonia> HorizonXP: shouldn't matter at all, I've got amd64 running very well with kvm
<HorizonXP> ikonia: ./imgcfg: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<Sandking> excellent, thanks for help ikonia
<NewApples> jake i have done so
<ikonia> HorizonXP: ok, now we are getting some where
<jake> NewApples: the command is "fusion-icon" without the " "
<zyrorl_> hey
<HorizonXP> ikonia: BTW, thanks for your help :)
<ikonia> HorizonXP: so you're trying to run that on a 64bit kvm install ?
<ikonia> HorizonXP: just to be clear
<HorizonXP> ikonia: precisely.
<jake> NewApples: Now, if you have enabled the plugin correctly, By Holding down the WinKey (SUPER) and pressing F12 you should get a small box with your current FPS.
<zyrorl_> i've got issues recording on my laptop from the microphone, it worked fine in hardy, intrepid, but not in jaunty, i've got a dv2000 hp laptop
<ikonia> HorizonXP: ok, on paper this isn't a problem, however it can be a problem in reality depending on how/what it's linked against
<zyrorl_> can somene help?
<NewApples> jake ok i did the add startup will now test f12 and win key
<jake> NewApples: To Disable it, Do WinKey(Super) + F12 Again
<NewApples> frame is around 145-147
<alex881> NewApples good
<ikonia> HorizonXP: I'm a little confused that ldd thinks it's not a dynamically linked file, yet file does
<disappearedng> sacarlson: Yeah it doesn't say anything about php-config
<NewApples> alex881 actually this is the pure clean installation of ubuntu i would also like to try it with the radeonhd installation haha
<HorizonXP> ikonia: yeah, i thought the same thing.
<jake> NewApples: Not bad ^_^ Now, play around in the settings manager and check out plugins such as the Desktop Cube, Cupe Rotate, Cube Deformation.
<ikonia> HorizonXP: you don't have a 32bit linux box you can run "ldd" against it
<NewApples> when all the letters become fat and UGLY
<alex881> have you installed fusion icon? try to go into options and enable the 2 voices
<alex881> and see the fps difference
<ikonia> HorizonXP: that way we can get the info and fix it
<sacarlson> ﻿disappearedng: what do you want to do configure it or see how it's configured?
<jake> alex881: What is this 2 Voices?
<zyrorl_> so i'm guessing no one knows anything about sound issues in jaunty?
<HorizonXP> ikonia: yeah, i have a 32bit gentoo box, let me try there, give me a second
<NewApples> jake tell me why is it important that compiz fusion starts when the program starts
<ikonia> HorizonXP: that would be quite helpful
<disappearedng> sacarlson What is php-config exactly
<alex881> jake indirect rendering and loose bindings
<Fran-X> hello
<NewApples> jake why is it important that compiz fusion starts when ubuntu starts
<Fran-X> anyone know what happend with feedmytorrents.com?
<alex881> jake its increase a lot fps
<ikonia> Fran-X: offtopic here
<disappearedng> I have an app that is uses php-config inside a makefile
<jake> NewApples: fusion-icon is what you want to add to your session startup. Its just the small icon that allows easier configuration of Compiz. And to easily swap between Metacity and Compiz.
<HorizonXP> ikonia: absolutely beautiful.
<HorizonXP> ikonia:         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb804f000)
<HorizonXP>         libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7ee8000)
<HorizonXP>         /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb8033000)
<FloodBot1> HorizonXP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> ﻿disappearedng: as it suggests it is how php is configured and what modules are supported
<Fran-X> i use it in my ubuntu
<ikonia> HorizonXP: use a pastebin please,
<HorizonXP> sorry about the paste!
<jake> alex881: Where may that be? I'm always interested in increasing FPS :D
<alex881> disappearedng so use php file to run php client
<ikonia> Fran-X: doesn't matter
<ikonia> HorizonXP: no problem
<Fran-X> it matter for me
<ikonia> Fran-X: it's nothing to do with ubuntu - it's offtopic here
<Fran-X> i dont find info in internet
<NewApples> jake ok i am still in windows mentality after using it all my life which is you want as little as possible active at any time and do not run antyhgin because everything then explodes ;)
<kixs> Any idea why crontab -e and adding a cronjob would not be saving them? It creates the file in /tmp but next time try crontab -e or -l it either creates anew file or says non exists
<Industrial> I'm trying to get my wireless to work with ubuntu on a macbook 4,1. I have tried both methods described here but get no extra device in ifconfig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook_Santa_Rosa#Wireless%20Setup
<alex881> jake have you found them? in fusion icon..
<disappearedng> alex881 how?
<HorizonXP> ikonia: thunderstorm just started outside, so don't be surprised if i get knocked offline.
<jake> NewApples: fusion-icon is a VERY small applet currently using only 7MB of ram on my system.
<ikonia> HorizonXP: no problem, can you put the info on a pastebin please
<jake> alex881: I do not see 2 Voices listed...
<NewApples> jake omg 7 mb ram!!!! omg i will die ;)
<HorizonXP> ikonia: whoops, sorry! here it is: http://pastebin.com/d4b1fe4b2
<NewApples> jake no no i looked it uses 12mb!
<NewApples> jake omg ;)
<alex881> disappearedng just run into terminal php filename
<jake> NewApples: lol ^_^
<ikonia> HorizonXP: great news - thats a really small set of requirments
<alex881> jake...mmhh...wait...i'll search for a picture...:D
<disappearedng> alex881 Thiis how it's used ( from make files found with grep ) http://pastie.org/479935
<HorizonXP> ikonia: yeah, and libc should already be there
<HorizonXP> ikonia: i don't recognize the other 2
<jake> alex881: I have enabled Loose Binding via Compiz Options.
<jake> alex881: Indirect Rendering is Greyed out.
<alex881> jake ok..so you have max fps..
<alex881> :D
<ikonia> HorizonXP: bad news - they are the 32bit "wants" and on your box you have the 64bit files in there, place, now ubuntu can deal with multilib (nice dynamic linking) however I think there is something specific in how your file was built as it's not being reported as "dynamically" linked by ldd - that part I can't explain
<jake> alex881: What do you mean?
<jake> alex881: Is Indirect Rendering not supported by my card or something?
<ikonia> HorizonXP: if your file is dynaically linked, it would use the 32bit compatability libs on ubuntu's 64 bit install, but it's not from what I can see. if you look at /lib/ld-linux.so.2 you'll find on your ubuntu box it is the 64bit lib hence why your application won't run
<alex881> jake ati?
<jake> alex881
<NewApples> jake running firefox eats about 30fps and here look it uses 12mb of ram http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/4553/screenshot4.png
<disappearedng> alex881: I ran php Config.php but there's nothign
<jake> alex881: Yes, Mobility Radeon X1600 256MB
<ikonia> disappearedng: that's a php file - not an execuatable
<disappearedng> ikonia: so what should be finding?
<ikonia> HorizonXP: does that make sense ?
<alex881> jake i've read somewere that it isn't supported by ati..but i don't remember now..
<ikonia> disappearedng: I don't know what you are trying to do, so I don't know
<alex881> jake sry
<disappearedng> ikonia I am trying to emulate php-config
<natrixnatrix89> Hi.. I'm just curious - why doesn't ext3 require defragmentation - like windows?
<disappearedng> it's in the ubuntu package
<HorizonXP> ikonia: it does. it also makes sense why it works on my gentoo host, since it is using multilib, so it has both the 32bit and 64bit libraries.
<disappearedng> I have a program that requires php-config as a binary
<jake> alex881: Sigh, :( Thats the problem with laptops. Impossible to upgrade/change Graphics chipsets :(
<grawity> natrixnatrix89: Because it doesn't fragment that much.
<ikonia> disappearedng: emmulate ? it's a binary file
<thedark> hello everyone
<disappearedng> where is the binary file
<HorizonXP> ikonia: am I SOL on Ubuntu then?
<halycon> Does anyone know what I could do to fix firefox for some reason everytime I open it I always have to kill the previous running firefox process
<alex881> jake yep...i've upgraded only my wifi
<disappearedng> whereis php-config shows nothing
<HorizonXP> ikonia: or can I somehow get the 32bit libraries to play nice?
<NewApples> logging
<thedark> I am trying to play some Java games but they are not detecting output from my keyboard... yes, I have clicked on the game window a billion times!
<natrixnatrix89> grawity: but then is it possible to reach a state when you do need to defragment it?
<jake> alex881: I am very happy with this laptop though. Every single piece of hardware worked out of the box. Including the crappy Ricoh Media Card reader.
<ikonia> HorizonXP: I don't know about that - ubuntu deals with muiltilib quite well, I think (and it is a "think") that your binary is not dynamically linkied properly, although I didn't build it so can 't be %100
<ikonia> HorizonXP: one moment please,
<natrixnatrix89> halycon: you can create a script that would kill it automatically
<alex881> jake me too..i had only some problems with webcam that was upside-down
<natrixnatrix89> halyon; and then make a launcher that would kill firefox and then launch it again
<ikonia> HorizonXP: make sure you have the package ia32-libs installed on your ubuntu 64bit kvm guest
<thedark> here is an example: http://mastersystem8.com/game/513/sonic_the_hedgehog/
<jake> halycon: Have you tried starting Firefox in safe mode? There may be an Extension/Add-On causing the closed firefox process to hang.
<thedark> everything runs fine,  but it will not detect my keyboard input!
<HorizonXP> ikonia: it wasn't installed, it's downloading now... maybe this will fix it!
 * HorizonXP crosses fingers
<jake> alex881: Well, in Pre Jaunty my integrated VIA chipset webcam would not work. But it works fine in Jaunty. Only problem is the activity light is stuck on O_o Its kind of unnerving.
<ikonia> HorizonXP: fingers crossed,
<ikonia> HorizonXP: maybe why ldd has a problem
<zephism> so... i'm trying to install the proprietary driver for my nvidia graphics card
<zephism> and it's just sitting at 0% "downloading and installing"
<alex881> zephism you have to wait
<zephism> oh, nevermind... it just jumped to like 80%
<DenisCooper> hi all
<alex881> XD
<DenisCooper> wonder if anyone can help
<zephism> man ubuntu is weird in comparison to windows in that stuff just... sits there
<zephism> in windows there's at least an annoying hourglass that lets you know it's still working, lol
<HorizonXP> ikonia: omg, ldd works now
<ikonia> HorizonXP: perfect
<ikonia> HorizonXP: I think we've cracked it
<HorizonXP> ikonia: and so does the program
<ikonia> HorizonXP: great, nice jo
<ikonia> job
<HorizonXP> ikonia: you're a saviour!
<DenisCooper> i've been playing with ubuntu for a few weeks now and really loving it
<ikonia> HorizonXP: no problem
<DenisCooper> but i am now trying to access my idsik from me.com
<DenisCooper> but keep getting not a webdav enabkled share
<jake> ikonia: Reading about problems with 64bit versions of Any Linux distrobution have made me Very wary of trying it. Ill just stick to 32 ;)
<EdwardXps> I need help trying to ps my terminal
<zyrorl> can someone please help me with my sound problems? i've got issues with not being able to record from my microphone at all. It worked fine in intrepid and hardy. It's a conexant sound card.
<HorizonXP> ikonia: I can't thank you enough. and now I learned a new way to debug problematic programs.
<ikonia> jake: there aren't any problems
<zyrorl> sound playback works perfectly however
<ikonia> HorizonXP: no problem, happy to help
<EdwardXps> i am trying to look for irssi through out so many processes
<EdwardXps> is there a ps ?irssi command to search for that only process?
<ikonia> EdwardXps: ps -ef | grep irssi
<grawity> EdwardXps: pgrep irssi
<alex881> ps -A | grep processname
<EdwardXps> ps -ef | grep irssi   >> this command was successful on Cygwin :)
<EdwardXps> thanks,
<ikonia> EdwardXps: you are not using ubuntu ?
<Afin> tian
<EdwardXps> i was on it earlier
<KingKimi> if i right clic and choose create document, a file called come see me  that i was downloading got added to that.. and when i click that, it gets copied to desktop.... how to remove "come see me" from right click > create document
<EdwardXps> i need to ssh to irc when im at work
<ikonia> EdwardXps: so why are you asking #ubuntu for help with cygwin ?
<EdwardXps> so i can talk in here
<grawity> ikonia: Because ps works everywhere?
<ikonia> grawity: that's not the point
<Afin> i wanna know abot hack
<EdwardXps> ths is what happened
<ikonia> EdwardXps: please keep in mind for future reference this channel is only for ubuntu support
<ikonia> Afin: not here please -
<EdwardXps> i have irssi open on this sshd and i have like 4 5 names cloned
<Afin> so,who can help me?
<EdwardXps> i have to kill those processes so the other names can go awaty
<ikonia> Afin: not here
<EdwardXps> i know ubuntu only
<alex881> afin what??????
<KingKimi> in right click menu, "come see me" got added under create document.. how do  i remove it ????
<iceroot> EdwardXps: you need screen (if i get your "question" correctly)
<ikonia> KingKimi: where did you get comeseeme ??
<DenisCooper> anyone?
<zyrorl> im guessing no one here knows anything about alsa or pulseaudio or anything like that?
<KingKimi> ikonia, right click > create document > come see me, new file
<iceroot> !anyone | zyrorl
<ubottu> zyrorl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> KingKimi: where did you get "comeseeme" from ?
<KingKimi> ikonia, comeseeme is a folder.. and it has another sub menu instide it
<KingKimi> ikonia, transmission
<ikonia> KingKimi: uninstall transmission then
<zyrorl> iceroot i already asked my question
<Afin> hey,can you tell me where i can learn everything about hacking
<zyrorl> and no one answered it
<leeguy92> how would i go about stopping the smearing in OpenGL games?
<zephism> um
<zyrorl> its like everyone selectively ignored it or doesnt know an answer
<zephism> does anyone know why i can't set my screen res bigger than 640x480
<zephism> :S
<iceroot> zyrorl: yes, then you dont must repeat if knowone knows
<leeguy92> im using intel drivers
<KingKimi> ikonia, but still, i am getting it
<icqnumber> the power supply to my box was interrupted, and from now on gnome fails to start, at least no kernel panic, what can be done in this case?
<DenisCooper> does places webdav folders work?
<zyrorl> okay thanks for not helping
<zephism> anyone?
<KingKimi> !restartx
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Edwardxp> Yay!!! kill those Evil Pids...
<DenisCooper> icq boot in recovery mode and run the x fix - if that doesn't work check the filesystem
<Edwardxp> there can be only one edward..
<Edwardxp> one,
<al_paun> is there any administration tool better than webmin?
<Edwardxp> Die, Irssi duplicates
<iceroot> al_paun: the shell
<KingKimi> ikonia, i uninstalled transmission.. now, n right click , create new folder.. i have comeseeme still
<al_paun> yes I know ... but not for me ... for one which doesn't know shell
<iceroot> al_paun: also have a look at plesk
<icqnumber> the power supply to my box was interrupted, and from now on gnome fails to start, at least no kernel panic, what can be done in this case?
<DenisCooper> do webdav folders work in ubuntu 9.04
<iceroot> al_paun: its not a good idea to use a server without knowledge (sorry)
<zephism> ubottu i am completely confused
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zephism> oh
<zyrorl> ubottu how do i fix my sound
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zyrorl> ubottu you're a retard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're a retard
<jake> I'm going to be setting up a NAS server at work. And I am planning on install ubuntu server edition on it. Does anybody know of any tutorials as to how to get Samba working correctly with a PRIMARILY windows network. And also how to get SSH set up?
<leeguy92> ubottu: bots suck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots suck
<icqnumber> the power supply to my box was interrupted, and from now on gnome fails to start, at least no kernel panic, what can be done in this case? x is not broken, and gnome is not loading, a lot of pop-ups do appear, letting me know that gnome setting could not be loaded correctly, or gnome packages was not installed correctly!
<ozzmosis> ubottu: How is babby formed
<leeguy92> ubottu: anything because ubottu is gay
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> leeguy92: stop it
<KingKimi> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<leeguy92> :(
<jake> icqnumber: possibly corrupted packages due to power loss? :S
<zephism> so uh
<zephism> im still confused
<DenisCooper> jake - if you are setting up a nas you would be better using freenas or openfiler
<zephism> anyone know how i can make my reso bigger than 640x480? using nvidia proprietary driver
<KingKimi> ikonia, are you there ? :(
<Stanlin> how to install Silverlight in ubuntu???
<zyrorl> !search for someone who knows anything on how to help with jaunty not working with conexant sound recording on internal microphone
<ubottu> Found: restrictedformats, omgvorian-#ubuntuforums, kde docs, prefix, browsers, scp, supybot-#ubuntu-bots, lgpl, ichthux, free formats
<DenisCooper> zephism - have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<alex881> zephism already installed? try to run glxgears from terminal
<jake> DenisCooper: I also plan on installing a FTP & HTTP Server on it. Would FreeNAS or OpenFiler offer such services OTB?
<DenisCooper> openfiler does ftp, http, iscsi, nfs, cifs
<icqnumber> the power supply to my box was interrupted, and from now on gnome fails to start, at least no kernel panic, what can be done in this case? x is not broken, and gnome is not loading, a lot of pop-ups do appear, letting me know that gnome setting could not be loaded correctly, or gnome packages was not installed correctly! all i have i only pop-ups and a brawn screen
<DenisCooper> you can link it to ldap database too - such as Active Directory
<thedark> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I just want to relive the 90s, why will no one help me? *spindashes the room*
<DenisCooper> you can also do snapshots etc using openfiler
<Narusegawa> Just wondering, is there a channel for general application advice?
<jake> DenisCooper: Most of that is over my head ;) But ill read up on it. Thanks for pointing me in the right directions!
<DenisCooper> no worries
<KingKimi> ikonia, i am sorry.  are you there ? :(
<DenisCooper> its quite simple to setup
<DenisCooper> nfs and ciffs are the best option most likely for you
<linduxed> ok so im in gnu/linux now, but i think i screwed up my partition table so that all partitions except the windows one (ntfs) work. the partition still shows as a ntfs partition, but its not mountable and grub doesnt recognize it as something bootable.
<linduxed> Now i have no real problem with reinstalling windows, i use it for nothing but a few games anyway, but i need to recover a gig or two of data. how do i do this?
<KingKimi> ikonia, i shutdown computer when transmission was running
<KingKimi> ikonia, so i got it :(
<icqnumber> the power supply to my box was interrupted, and from now on gnome fails to start, at least no kernel panic, what can be done in this case? x is not broken, and gnome is not loading, a lot of pop-ups do appear, letting me know that gnome setting could not be loaded correctly, or gnome packages was not installed correctly! all i have i only pop-ups and a brawn screen
<KingKimi> reinstall
<KingKimi> sorry
<DenisCooper> icqnumer - did you try the recovery method i mentioined
<DenisCooper> does anyone know if webdav folders work correctly in ubuntu
<thedark> thanks for nothing Ubuntu IRC! You may win the battle, but the war is far from over!!!!!!!!!!!!
<icqnumber> DenisCooper, have not seen?
<alex881> wtf???
<mypapit_prob> !wtf|alex881
<ubottu> alex881: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alex881> sry all..
<Narusegawa> Anyone know of a good iTunes replacement?
<KingKimi> itunes under wine ?
<grawity> Narusegawa: For using with iPods, or just for listening to music?
<tank-man> Narusegawa, amarok
<Narusegawa> Both
<airtonix> anyone else currently using lua & sqlite on intrepid?, i'm having problems getting the sqlite dependancie in my lua scripts
<KingKimi> ikonia, ?! :(
<zephism> oh uh
<zephism> re: people who were trying to help me
<icqnumber> the power supply to my box was interrupted, and from now on gnome fails to start, at least no kernel panic, what can be done in this case? x is not broken, and gnome is not loading, a lot of pop-ups do appear, letting me know that gnome setting could not be loaded correctly, or gnome packages was not installed correctly! all i have i only pop-ups and a brawn screen
<zephism> i freshly installed ubuntu desktop 9.04
<zephism> it came with default stuff
<zephism> then i installed nvidia drivers
<FloodBot1> zephism: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jake> DenisCooper: I'm liking FreeNAS :D
<zephism> and the only reso's nvidia drivers give me are 320 or 640
<zephism> glxgears runs perfectly
<stefg> icqnumber: i'd add another user (sudo adduser on the console) and try if the new user works. Booting into single mode and doing a fsck might also help
<alex881> zephism fps?
<KingKimi> !nvidia | zephism
<ubottu> zephism: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KingKimi> ikonia, ?? :( are you there ?  sorry.. do you know how to remove it ?
<Stanlin> how to install Silverlight in ubuntu???
<ozzmosis> anyone have any recommendations for the font in GNOME Terminal?  not really extactic with the ones that come with Ubuntu
<airtonix> anyone else currently using lua & sqlite on intrepid?, i'm having problems getting the sqlite dependancie in my lua scripts
<ozzmosis> tempted to yank out the one OS X uses for its Terminal
<KingKimi> is there a command that would list all softwares installed in ubuntu ??????
<stefg> ozzmosis: xfonts-terminus
<cpach> hey folks! i'm trying to set up x with nvidias binary drivers in 9.04 jaunty. there seems to be 4 different packages to choose from in ubuntus repos. how do i know which one to choose?
<ozzmosis> stefg: cheers
<stefg> !info xfonts-terminus
<ubottu> xfonts-terminus (source: xfonts-terminus): Fixed-width fonts for fast reading. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.26-2.1 (jaunty), package size 1048 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<KingKimi>  is there a command that would list all softwares installed in ubuntu ??????
<airtonix> !info dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg (source: dpkg): Debian package management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.14.24ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2299 kB, installed size 7280 kB
<ezerhoden> dpkg -l
<ozzmosis> KingKimi: dpkg --list is one way
<ozzmosis> -l = synonym for --list
<zephism> alex: its getting like, hundreds of frames a sec
<alex881> mmhh..my desktop is 1440x900..i get thousand of fps
<alex881> have you rebooted?
<alex881> 6000fps with a 8600 mobile card..
<zephism> yeah i rebooted
<unforgiven512> zephism: how did your install go?
<icqnumber> the power supply to my box was interrupted, and from now on gnome fails to start, at least no kernel panic, what can be done in this case? x is not broken, and gnome is not loading, a lot of pop-ups do appear, letting me know that gnome setting could not be loaded correctly, or gnome packages was not installed correctly! all i have i only pop-ups and a brawn screen
<ozzmosis> stefg: sorry, not a fan of Terminus either ;)
<alex881> zephism how did you have installed it? try to install (or reinstall) nvidia-glx-180 package and have a look at terminal during install
<stefg> ozzmosis: ttf-liberation monospace variant?
<zephism> unforgiven good, just having problems with nvidia drivers
<zephism> alex i installed it by going to the 'hardware drivers' or whatever in administration
<KingKimi> thx
<Gamarok__> can i upgrade from gutsy to jaunty
<xubnub> hi all :)
<Gamarok__> i mean is it possible
<Gamarok__> anyhow
<stefg> Gamarok__: only by transition through hardy and intrepid... a fresh install will be cleaner and simpler
<stefg> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Gamarok__> so theres no other way except for a fresh install stefg
<ozzmosis> stefg: monaco.ttf did the trick
<alex881> zephism do what i said..reinstall package nvidia-glx-180 from synaptic
<stefg> Gamarok__: you /can/ upgrade to hardy, then to intrepid, then to jaunty. But i wouldn't recommend it. you waste tons of bandwidth and will have a suboptimal system in the end. backup your home-dir and reinstall
<xubnub> stefg, i'm wondering, is it then possible to maintain your apps and settings after a fresh install?
<ozzmosis> xubnub: yes .. almost everything is stored in your $HOME directory
<ozzmosis> /etc is worth backing up too
<xubnub> great info here, thanks!
<stefg> xubnub: your personal settings are in your /home-dir, and package selection can be replicated (see !clone factoid). The only thing to worry about is third-party apps
<ozzmosis> /etc/X11/xorg.conf and maybe /etc/apt/sources.list come to mind
<ShashiGowda> I'm killing myself trying to make my Smartlink 56K modem work on Ubuntu (jaunty).... I tried every single shit written on the net on it...
<ozzmosis> (off topic)  I wonder where OS X stores its equivalent of xorg.conf (screen resolution, etc)
<ShashiGowda> anyone here successfully configured one?
<xubnub> so basically i'll copy&paste &HOME and /etc to a fresh install, this way i can store all the changes i make on this live session, to a persistent install!
<stefg> ShashiGowda: some modem drivers don't like SMP enabled... try the -386 kernel
<Loco> Hi. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04. Now my MP3's play verry fast most of the time. It does not matter what app I use to play them.Any help would be apreciated.
<ozzmosis> xubnub: should work .. might be permissions problems to sort out though
<ShashiGowda> stefg: I don't know how to do that without an internet connection!!!
<xubnub> uh oh
<jake> Loco: What frequency were they encoded at?
<ShashiGowda> jake: frequency or bytespeed?
<stefg> ShashiGowda: .. ah... just found out there is no more -386 flavor. try booting with a nosmp boot argument
<stefg> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ozzmosis> xubnub: you might need to do something like "sudo chown -R ozzmosis:ozzmosis /home/ozzmosis"
<icqnumber> the power supply to my box was interrupted, and from now on gnome fails to start, at least no kernel panic, what can be done in this case? x is not broken, and gnome is not loading, a lot of pop-ups do appear, letting me know that gnome setting could not be loaded correctly, or gnome packages was not installed correctly! all i have i only pop-ups and a brawn screen
<leeguy92> how do i generate an xorg.conf file?
<alex881> on nvidia just run nvidia-xconfig
<Loco> it varies this hapins on all of them regardless of size or bitrate
<leeguy92> for intel GMAs
<ozzmosis> leeguy92: "sudo xorg -configure", I think
<xubnub> ozzmosis: thanks for another command to read up on :P
<jake> ShashiGowda: I meant Sample Rate
<daveco> hey, apparently i am running in "low graphics mode", anyone know how to fix that?
<ozzmosis> xubnub: chown is good to know
<stefg> !fixres | daveco
<ubottu> daveco: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<stefg> daveco: and run <lspci | grep VGA> to find out waht graphic chip you're running. Probably X doesn't use the right driver
<xubnub> ozzmosis: i hope this a good resource: http://www.ss64.com/osx/chown.html (you can always point this nuub to a more user-friendly version though :P)
<DVA5912> The new distro out gots prblems. for some reason if im doing something as simple as chating on here and ripping cd its locks up.. don't know why but its totally locked. Mouse doesn't move or anything. This isn't considered stable is it? if not im downgrading
<Loco> be back in bout 20 min
<daveco> stefg: this is what i get for the command: http://paste2.org/p/212032
<bo> OOOO HJOPPOOOO
<daveco> stefg: the main problem is that the refesh rate is horible
<bo> JHJ
<bo> HJK
<ozzmosis> xubnub: well the Ubuntu man page for chown will be the "definitive" version for Ubuntu .. open a Terminal and type man chown
<ozzmosis> xubnub: but OS X's will be pretty similar
<daveco> can someone help me get out of "low graphics mode?
<stefg> daveco: Intel chips are usually not a major problem. Your display seems not to be detected, so X goes to a safe resoulution.
<DVA5912> daveco: what's your ram
<stefg> daveco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1142925
<xubnub> thanks ozzmosis!
<daveco> DVA5912: 512 MB
<Narusegawa> I've added some mp3's to Amarok but it's refusing the play them. "too many errors encountered in playlist" but it doesn't tell me what errors at all. Anyway to find out?
<daniftodi_> #ubuntu-ro
<DVA5912> daveco: I then think it would be what stefg said
<lightbricko> I have 3 GB RAM. Why does System Monitor only show 1.9? (I run Jaunty 64 bit)
<zoran> Hello
<DVA5912> The new version out gots prblems. for some reason if im doing something as simple as chating on here and ripping cd its locks up.. don't know why but its totally locked. Mouse doesn't move or anything. This isn't considered stable is it? if not im downgrading
<M_1000> well its not stable
<iceschade> hi all
<M_1000> for stability you want debian ;)
<zoran> I need help for something. I want to connect on another ubuntu pc i want to see desktop and be able to make changes... Something similar to TeamViewer on Windows ?
<iceschade> anyone here tried the new Fallout Collection under wine/cedega?
<iceschade> (new is a misnomer)
<DVA5912> M_1000:Then why is ubuntu putting it out? And where can I downgrade
<M_1000> dva5912: i dont think you can "downgrade"
<zixY> I need help for something. I want to connect on another ubuntu pc i want to see desktop and be able to make changes... Something similar to TeamViewer on Windows ? Anyone ?
<DVA5912> M_1000: so what I got to download the more latter version? why do I suddently feel the urge to take my vista disk outa the trash
<icqnumber> the power supply to my box was interrupted, and from now on gnome fails to start, at least no kernel panic, what can be done in this case? x is not broken, and gnome is not loading, a lot of pop-ups do appear, letting me know that gnome setting could not be loaded correctly, or gnome packages was not installed correctly! all i have i only pop-ups and a brawn screen
<DVA5912> and rip irt to the cd wait 30 minutes then boot back up re install everything and go from their
<M_1000> dva5912: im not sure
<daveco> can someone help me get out of "low resalution mode?
<icqnumber> the power supply to my box was interrupted, and from now on gnome fails to start, at least no kernel panic, what can be done in this case? x is not broken, and gnome is not loading, a lot of pop-ups do appear, letting me know that gnome setting could not be loaded correctly, or gnome packages was not installed correctly! all i have i only pop-ups and a brawn screen
<Boohbah> icqnumber: fsck your root fs
<stefg> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<razer> hiho
<sikor_> hej
<daveco> can someone help me get my monitor recognised?
<icqnumber> Boohbah, and?
<xubnub> wat, this is weird, i changed the time&date, but the time shown at the top-right corner didn't change at all :S
<sikor_> jest tu ktoś kto zna polski
<stefg> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<sikor_> thanx
<kraut> hi
<xubnub> hi kraut
<kraut> since i updated to jaunty, my pam_thinkfinger.so authentification doesn't work anymore
<xubnub> :S
<kraut> i'm using that module in common-auth and the bir file is in /etc/pam_thinkfinger/kraut.bir for example
<stefg> kraut: known issue with jaunty ... no solution yet
<kraut> when gdm starts, i type in my login name kraut
<kraut> after that it asks me for striping the finger but that doesnt work
<kraut> stefg: but tf-tool --verify works like a charm?
<Loco> im bak
<kraut> Please swipe your finger (successful swipes 1/1, failed swipes: 0)... done.
<kraut> Result: Fingerprint does match.
<stefg> kraut: does it?
<ctrlmd> hi is there away to display the contents of my phone from bluethooth cause its only display the name of the files but it does not display the contents like .jpg .mp3 files
<kraut> stefg: yep
<stefg> what Thinkpad series is that?
<kraut> T61
<kraut> stefg: i saw that bug but it works here with that kernel: Linux dreamland 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Fazer2> hi, I've updated my Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04, how can I check what graphics drivers are being used now by the system?
<Boohbah> Fazer2: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gamarok__> can anyone help me my xorg.conf looks like this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/173562/  and i dont get resolutions higher than 800X600 and i cant boot in without adding the xforcevesa mode because my graphic card is damaged
<stefg> kraut: have you read http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader_with_ThinkFinger ?
<Slart> ctrlmd: talking to phones over bluetooth is a bit of a hit and miss.. there are some software available but it isn't as polished as the stuff you get for windows
<kraut> stefg: not the jaunty part, but will do it now
<Slart> ctrlmd: I would suggest you be happy you can transfer files at all.. you're already further along than most people get =/
<kraut> stefg: maybe the new pam modul via ppa makes sense, i'll give it a try
<kraut> stefg: and you say it's not working at all in jaunty?
<Fazer2> Boohbah: can you look at this? http://pastebin.com/d2a64dd9c
<stefg> kraut: that's a kernel thing on some thinkpads. your driver is obviously ok, just pam is causing trouble
<Fazer2> Boohbah: I can see ati_drv and radeon_drv
<ctrlmd> slart the problem i can see the name  of all folders but not the contents sometimes i get to see a single picture and other times i cant see anything but folders
<Fazer2> Boohbah: is it the open source driver or the propretary?
<kraut> stefg: yep. i'll take a reboot, just to be sure everything is reloaded. brb
<Boohbah> Fazer2: i think it's the open source driver
<Gamarok__> can anyone help me my xorg.conf looks like this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/173562/  and i dont get resolutions higher than 800X600 and i cant boot in without adding the xforcevesa mode because my graphic card is damaged
<Gamarok__> anyone one help me
<kraut> stefg: sudo su - is working right now :D
<kraut> stefg: br
<kraut> b
<ctrlmd> slart ok i'll try to be happy cause i can transfer files
<Fazer2> Boohbah: thanks, I was puzzled, because everything works - even 3D
<Loco> Hi. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04. Now my MP3's play verry fast most of the time. It does not matter what app I use to play them or what size or bitrate they were made at..Any help would be apreciated.
<ctrlmd> thx for help slart
<kraut> stefg: gdm auth is working like a charme :)
<kraut> stefg: need to look know, why screensaver isn't unlockable via fingerprint
<Gamarok__> can somebody take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/173562/
<linduxed> i think i messed up my partition table and now i can neither mount nor boot windows. All i need is to extract some files. when i try to mount the partition i get the following: http://pastebin.com/m237ab701
<treut> hi all, i have a very anoying problem, when i surf with firefox it keep going back to homepage randomly, and nautilus keep going back to home folder. Any idea what could be the problem ?
<ozzmosis> randomly?
<|ns|nR8> your bumping the home button on keyboard
<treut> yes
<MinusSeven> 9.10 Alpha is out already
<treut> my home keybord key is normal
<TryH_> hello people of ubuntu
<ozzmosis> treut: erratic mouse buttons?
<treut> my mouse seems ok
<ozzmosis> reminds me of my problem with Firefox where if I right-click on a link, sometimes it wants to bookmark it instead
<creamycentre> holy crap, there's like 1400 users in here
<kholerabbi> 1401
<xubnub> yeah and my firefox and synaptic just crashed xD
<xubnub> 1403
<treut> =)
<soforever> hi
<xubnub> hello soforever
<TryH_> what is the best ubuntu distro so far?
<treut> and if no windows are open, nautilus show up by itself
<xubnub> !bestdistro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bestdistro
<xubnub> listen to the ubottu! ;p
<treut> but it takes some times, its very random
<treut> may it has something to do with my xorg.conf ?
<ozzmosis> TryH_: Ubuntu 53.04 is the best version of Ubuntu .. due in 2053!
<TryH_> :)
<ozzmosis> it all went downhill after 53
<leeguy92> anyone wanna explain this??http://imagebin.org/49251
<leeguy92> :P
<Loco> Hi. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04. Now my MP3's play verry fast most of the time. It does not matter what app I use to play them or what size or bitrate they were made at..Any help would be apreciated.
<progesterone> What's my root password? I've never set root password (su password) during Ubuntu installation.
<grawity> progesterone: Ubuntu doesn't have one.
<valdur55> how can use Webcam?
<treut> i guess as noone answer, it's not a common problem. well thanks anyway :)
<Slart> !root | progesterone
<ubottu> progesterone: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<valdur55> !root
<valdur55> :P
<bassliner> ez there, so how could it actually be my host time runs 50 seconds off with ntpd running? when i killed ntpd and did an ntpdate, it was showing me an offset of 51 seconds.
<Slart> bassliner: nptd misconfigured or trying to set the time right slowly
<bassliner> Slart: any buzzwords i could google for to find something out about the misconfigured?
<Slart> bassliner: afaik you don't want to change the time in a big leap.. it's far better to slowly adjust the clock over a longer period of time
<progesterone> grawity Slart ubottu Thanks.
<bassliner> Slart: the main question still remains, how do i find out why it was 50sec off with ntpd running?
<Slart> bassliner: does "ntpd" count as a buzzword? =) ..
<bassliner> Slart: bah :)
<GNUix> bassliner: are you sure that ntpd is actually syncing your time? (you can check with ntpq -c readvar) you should see a stratum of 3 (or one higher than your configured servers)
<bassliner> GNUix: lemme check
<Slart> bassliner: I've got a suggestion though.. set the time to something way more wrong.. something like 6 hours off.. then try restarting ntpd
<Milos_SD> Hi all...
<Slart> bassliner: it might come to the conclusion that 6 hours is way to much to adjust for in a slow manner and might set it to the correct time right away
<bassliner> Slart: thanks.
<Milos_SD> I have a problem with Ubuntu 9.04 and MSI VR630 laptop... I succesfully installed it, but after update, it doesn't start... after 20% of boot, I get a black screen :S
<Slart> bassliner: if it's actually running and actively adjusting time at all.. from what I remember it isn't really obvious if it's running or not.. if it's running you should get messages in the syslog when it syncs and stuff.. a couple of those per day or so
<bassliner> Slart: i don't see anything containing "stratum" in the output of ntpq tho
<leeguy92> i have a problem with ubuntu 9.04 and the intel GMA driver: http://imagebin.org/49251
<bassliner> ah
<GNUix> bassliner: its there..around the 4th line or so
<Slart> bassliner: hang on.. let me check my configurations.. see if I get any flashbacks to when I set it up
<ozzmosis> Milos_SD: tried booting in safe mode?
<Milos_SD> ozzmosis, yes, same thing... black screen :S
<Milos_SD> and I tried older kernel, again the same :S
<Slart> bassliner: here's my ntp.conf, for comparison, http://pastebin.com/f18647a26
<Guest72962> hi.. can someone point me to a good howto to install my webcam... i have an hp pavilion dv 2000
<homy> Hi, I'm running "sudo fsck /dev/sdb1" on a fat usb thumb drive. It shows me the errors and asks me what do do. No matter what option I choose, it always ends with "Leaving file system unchanged.". Is there a good guide on running fsck manually or can anyone help me?
<GNUix> bassliner: if ntpd is not find a server to sync to or otherwise not working you will have a stratum of 16 (the highest).. if its anything else its working.. give it time
<Slart> homy: isn't there a switch you need to use for it to actually fix things? have you checked "man fsck" ?
<daveco> can someone help me make ubuntu recognise my monitor?
<icqnumber> the power supply to my box was interrupted, and from now on gnome fails to start, at least no kernel panic, what can be done in this case? x is not broken, and gnome is not loading, a lot of pop-ups do appear, letting me know that gnome setting could not be loaded correctly, or gnome packages was not installed correctly! all i have i only pop-ups and a brawn screen
<nathan7> homy: Best strategy is tarring it to somewhere and mkfs-ing
<Deepika> have any one tried Photoshopcs4 in ubuntu ???
<myself> hey what are some good torrent clients for ubuntu
<Slart> Deepika: check the application database for wine
<myself> deluge isnt working anymore
<Deepika> its troubling me with wine...
<myself> can someone recommend me one?
<Slart> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<homy> Slart: I think to simulate I would have to use the -N option?
<Slart> myself: I use azureus
<myself> im looking for something thats 100% freeware
<myself> and doesn't have any extra wierd addons
<Boohbah> myself: transmission
<myself> hmm should I use transmission ? it kinda bland, but i could if thats the best one
<GNUix> myself: I don't know of any freeware stuff.. but there are lots of free software apps.. transmission, deludge, torrentc.. etc
<myself> isnt free ware fre
<homy> Slart: I think I found it: "-r"!
<myself> freeware = free software app?>
<nexus10_> Hi. Can anyone point me to a repo that has postresql 7?
<GNUix> myself: not really, but if you want to learn more http://www.fsf.org
<myself> hehe okay, ill check it out
<meanguy> ello people. finally got ubuntu installed without a problem, but when i resized my old partition with windows. seems like it got screwed up. however. i can mount the partition from linux and it finds it as a ntfs . however when i boot from windows setup cd. it tells me that the partition is unknown and free 45gb out 45gb
<Slart> homy: -r might work.. there's more info in "man fsck.vfat"
<jasonmchristos> hello
<picolo> hey
<picolo> i have a problem
<jasonmchristos> i created a seperate partition for /home
<unikon> how can i change the color of the xchat-view-server-settings-etc area in xchat
<leeguy92> im having a tiny driver issue: http://imagebin.org/49251
<homy> Slart: right, thanks I only looked at "man fsck". Well anyway, -r worked! Thanks!
<leeguy92> stuff is gettin real weird
<jasonmchristos> how do i ignore ownerships to acess it from another system
<daveco> can someone help me make ubuntu recognise my monitor?
<picolo> i have some pit in nef format
<ziroday> unikon: #xchat :)
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: system being?
<Slart> homy: you're welcome
<nexus10_> I'd like to install postgresql-7.* on a Hardy machine -- I have universe and multiverse enabled but they only offer pg 8.x. Is there a maintained repo with pg 7.x? How do I find out?
<picolo> do you know any progrma?
<picolo> ?
<bruseleno> running into trouble with my 9.04 update, black screen with distorted image and total freeze
<Stanlin> When Ubuntu is going to support ACER Aspire Laptops ??
<daveco> hey ziroday
<oz0rs> Bruseleno use windows lol
<ziroday> Stanlin: when acer suports ubuntu
<ziroday> daveco: hey!
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: i created it with an ubuntu jaunty install and want to acess it from an ubuntu studio jaunty install
<ziroday> oz0rs: not helpful
<Slart> Stanlin: you might want to switch that around.. when is acer going to support ubuntu? =)
<oz0rs> jking.
<raboof> Stanlin: doesn't it?
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: sure, can you mount it with nautilus currently?
<Stanlin> Well Acer support Linux, afaik
<Slart> Stanlin: although my asus travelmate works nicely with ubuntu.. never tried the aspire though
<kennyxyz> wow hi
<bruseleno> I use windwods for fresh air, and shades for privacy oz0rs ;P
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: it mounts read only
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: hmm, how are you mounting it?
<leeguy92> in soviet russia, intel drivers think YOU suck
<Stanlin> I have Acer Aspire 6935g , but the laptop is to much for UBuntu... cant even hibernate or sleep
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: by clicking places and it auto mounts
<Deepika> Office 2010 is going to be online .. http://www.techfancy.blogspot.com
<ikonia> Deepika: stop that - this channel is for ubuntu support only
<daveco> hey ziroday: congrats on your membership
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: okay, one sec
<salvinod> morning ppl
<myself> hey ikonia, how do you kick someone if you dont have ops, just wondering
<Stanlin> MS Office is for secretaries, We Executives dont use that crap
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: ok thank you
<ziroday> daveco: thanks :)
<ikonia> myself: you can't
<myself> how'd you do it :)
<salvinod> i need some help on nvidia 8500 gt issues
<ikonia> myself: I didn't, I have ops
<daveco> ziroday: do you know how to make ubuntu get out of "low graphics mode?
<salvinod> can some one help me up please
<ikonia> salvinod: what's up
<myself> you didnt really kick him?
 * myself test
 * myself did you do this
<valdur55> How use webcam?
<ikonia> myself: do what ?
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: try do sudo mount -t ext3 -w /dev/whatever /mount/point
<myself> oh wait
<ziroday> daveco: hmm, what have you done?
<myself> i saw you get op status
<myself> nevermind
<daveco> ziroday: different machine
<ziroday> daveco: graphics card?
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: i am not on the system at the moment, but before i go and try this let me ask some questions
<ziroday> daveco: pastebinit will probably be helpful
<daveco> ziroday: uhhhh...... old one, whats the command again?
<bassliner> GNUix: http://paste.debian.net/36333/ <- that's what ntpq says btw
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: absolutely
<daveco> ok, i will
<ziroday> daveco: lspci | grep -i vga
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: are the permissions stored on the partition itself
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: AFAIK, no
<Stanlin> Anyone here with ACER ASPIRE 68xx or 69xx or similar ???
<ziroday> !anyone | Stanlin
<ubottu> Stanlin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tigreton> hi
<meanguy> ello people. finally got ubuntu installed without a problem, but when i resized my old partition with windows. seems like it got screwed up. however. i can mount the partition from linux and it finds it as a ntfs . however when i boot from windows setup cd. it tells me that the partition is unknown and free - however i can browse the partition with linux go inside check the files, even run media and copy. so probably the partition table is messed up ?
<OmEn_666> ikonia: i have an nvidia video card installed with the drivers on ubuntu 9.10 but the monitor is not beeing detected and i can get resolutions higher then 1138x768
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: so suppose i format a usb stick as ext2 and then on another computer try and acess it and it say that i am not the owner so i cannot change permissions why is this
<daveco> ziroday:
<ziroday> meanguy: no, its a windows fault, ##windows will be able to help you more. You probably have to run a chkdisk or something similar on that partition (in windows)
<daveco> sorry, ziroday: http://paste2.org/p/212082
<creamycentre> why do folks get banned for russian reversals? are they considered bad?
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: some file systems respect file permissions and others don't. You can overrule them as well
<homy> Hi, from where does the name "blkid" from the command line utility come from?
<Stanlin> creamycentre: what is russian reversals?
<meanguy> ziroday,  alrightie, thought there might be a utility here. but oh well. thanx
<ziroday> homy: block id?
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: how do i format a usb stick with ext2 ignoring ownership and permissions?
<creamycentre> in soviate russia Noun Verbs you
<myself> hey whats the command to uninstall unneccessary packages that were installed with some package i removed
<ziroday> creamycentre: because its not helpful
<ziroday> myself: sudo apt-get autoremove
<OmEn_666> i have an nvidia video card installed with the drivers on ubuntu 9.10 but the monitor is not beeing detected and i can get resolutions higher then 1138x768
<ziroday> daveco: hmm should work fine, can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<myself> cool thank you
<GNUix> bassliner: look at the 3rd line all the way at the end.. ntpd is working fine.. give it time.. slow time changes until your in sync
<bassliner> OmEn_666: you can manually define the horizsync/vertrefresh values
<erUSUL> homy: block id
<OmEn_666> bassliner: the problem i dont know them
<bassliner> GNUix: aah, thanks.
<OmEn_666> where can i find them
<Stanlin> creamycentre: please make an example
<kraut> !seen stefg
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<bruseleno> can you help me mount a usb key from terminal? I think that if I manage to use the deb from ati I can fix my problem. How do I find out the dev number of my usb key?
<creamycentre> Stanlin: its not important
<GNUix> bassliner: if you want to speed it up you can do a sync now with ntpd -q or (better) sntp -r yourserver
<ziroday> bruseleno: sudo fdisk -l
<creamycentre> bruseleno: usually usb is sda
<GNUix> bassliner: you can also issue a ntpq -c peers to see the servers your syncing with
<bruseleno> ziroday: thanks
<daveco> ziroday: here is one http://paste2.org/p/212091 , here is the other
<bassliner> GNUix: you helped me a lot, thanks man.
<GNUix> bassliner: np
<daveco> ziroday: http://paste2.org/p/212094
<Stanlin> creamycentre: it is important for me
<ziroday> Stanlin: go ask somewhere else, its not an ubuntu support queistion
<creamycentre> Stanlin: in soviet russia, ubuntu installs you
<bruseleno> creamycentre: thanks for the tip, but in this case it was sdg1, I guess it is so because of a card reader in my computer
<creamycentre> seewhatididthar
<jasonmchristos> anyone else? how do i ignore ownerships and permissions on ext2 partition
<bassliner> Slart: thanks too :)
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: I just said sudo mount -t ext3 -w /dev/whateve /mount/point
<Slart> bassliner: you're welcome
<darkham> can i've a video preview in nautilus as the audio?
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: but i dont want to go to command line or have to have root acess
<ziroday> darkham: nope
<Stanlin> creamycentre: in soviet Russia, nobody uses ubuntu
<erUSUL> !ot | Stanlin creamycentre
<ubottu> Stanlin creamycentre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<creamycentre> now look what i've done
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: what if i am logged in as a user with no sudo priv then i cant use an usb stick or other partition?
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: then change the permissions on the device to read and write
<zephubu> augh.
<zephubu> how do i overwrite my xorg.conf file
<zephubu> its like YOU DONT OWN THAT SO YOU CANT OVERWRITE IT
<ziroday> zephubu: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zephubu> wth is sudo nano
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: if i format my partition as fat32 i do not have this problem it never asks about permissions or ownership
<zephubu> is this terminal commands
<creamycentre> zephubu: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf should open it up in text editor with rooot permissions
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: let me try and change permissions now, but i dont see how changing the permission on my ubuntu system will allow me to freely acess the partition on my studio install if its not stored on the partition or device
<Slart> !gksudo | creamycentre, zephubu
<ubottu> creamycentre, zephubu: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: well if you issue that command then you can :)
<zephubu> uhh it opened it in the terminal window? :S
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: i will try that but suppose i am at another computer logged in with no sudo commands how would i use my memory stick?
<zephubu> only, it didn't open it... it's like, the terminal window turned into some random text editor, and it's displaying nothing
<ijn> hi all. does anyone know how to add just some plugins (not all of them) in gnome-do?
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: if it was fat32 i could read write so long as i had mount permissions but with ext2 its impossible unless u are a sudo user?
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: you don't? Apologies but I have never experienced your issue. If its your /home then its only staying on one computer if its your usb drive then you might as well set everything to everyone can read and write
<progesterone> When I type sudo ./jre-6u<version>-linux-i586.bin, it says "sudo: ./jre-6u13-linux-i586.bin: command not found". This is my very first days of using linux.
<ijn> i dont need all gnome-do plugins cause it's strange but when i install gnome-do plugin package it install me the whole evolution app
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: well if you have mount permissions then you can also execute the command mount -t ext2 -w /dev/whatever /path/to/mountpoint
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: then you are implying that the read/write permissions are stored on the device
<Slart> progesterone: make sure you type it properly.. Sun and sun are different things in linux.. since it's case sensitive
<ijn> i dont want this.i just need to install plugin that i use in gnome-do
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: the permissions are stored on the device, but the software can chose to respect or ignore them
<geirha> progesterone: Are you trying to install java? There's java in the repositories. Search for sun-java in System -> Admin. -> Synaptic
<ijn> anyone...thanks
<Slart> progesterone: you can also just type the first few letter then hit TAB and it will autocomplete for you
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: ok thanks
<progesterone> Slart, geirha Thanks. Let's me try.
<Stanlin> creamycentre: maybe they hate russians
<Slart> !java | progesterone, this might be useful too
<ubottu> progesterone, this might be useful too: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<progesterone> geirha Yes. I'm trying to install Java.
<nathan7> Multiverse
<zephubu> ziro, still not sure what to do re: xorg.conf
<Marquis-Boy> hi folks. Anyone know how to create a script to run "sudo mount -a" as a bootup item, after the network is established?
<ziroday> Stanlin: you've been told multiple times, #ubuntu-ofttopic
<Slart> !boot | Marquis-Boy
<ubottu> Marquis-Boy: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nathan7> !boob
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boob
<Slart> Marquis-Boy: although I think that is done somewhere in the boot process already
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: what is a good gui for changing ownerships/permissions
<nathan7> !beansoup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beansoup
<nathan7> aww
<Stanlin> In ubuntu, what is the best ever ever forever parental control software?
<creamycentre> you
<creamycentre> parental software does not work well
<Stanlin> creamycentre: it does, netnanny rocks
<creamycentre> hardly
<Stanlin> creamycentre: does the job...
<Slart> Stanlin: I've not seen any... what kind of stuff are you trying to stop? webpages? software?
<lstarnes> Stanlin: there's no real substitute for actual adult supervision
<Slart> ok people.. we're getting ot now.. he/she didn't look for parenting advice..
<Marquis-Boy> Slart - nah, i am trying to mount a NAS Media drive, but the "mount" parts of the startup scripts happen before the wirelss network is established, so it doesn;t work. A manual sudo mount -a works fine, but i want it to be auto
<Stanlin> Slart: pr0n, sex, crime, violence, anal sex, shemales, Windows, microsofot, all kind of content not for kids
<Slart> Marquis-Boy: ahh.. well.. put it late in the boot process.. look at the boot factoid again
<bruseleno> Solved! Thanks guys. All I needed was to execute the package from ATI. Cheers
<Slart> Stanlin: web surfing I assume?
<Stanlin> Slart: yeah, surfing... etc
<ziroday> Stanlin: a web content filter is dansguardian
<Stanlin> ziroday: interesting.... its dns based?
<Slart> Stanlin: check out some of the web proxies.. I've used.. ipcop (a stand alone gateway distro).. I think it used .. dansguardian.. it had categories for blocking we content..
<natrixnatrix89> After I have enabled file sharing.. How do I disable it? which package do I have to remove?
<zephism> man
<zephism> i am just having no luck at all!
<ziroday> Stanlin: no, that would be opendns
<lstarnes> Stanlin: no, it works in combination with the squid web cache/proxy server
<Slart> Stanlin: basically you could tell it to block gaming, adult, politics etc etc.. lots of categories, updated from some central place I assume
<Stanlin> oh dear... i dont want to setup squid just to filter content, i want something automatic, install and voila!
<Marquis-Boy> Thanks Slart - will look into that.
<lstarnes> Stanlin: you have to be willing to do some configuration for somethign like this
<lstarnes> *something
<lstarnes> Stanlin: there are probably some guides out there that can help you with it
<nathan7> Stanlin: Or opendns
<nathan7> Stanlin: Works great too
<Slart> Stanlin: I doubt you will find a lot of turnkey solutions for something like this.. at least not on linux
<nathan7> Slart: opendns is turnkey.
<nathan7> I love it
<Stanlin> can wine run netnany? man, no wonder Windows is more productive than linux...
<nathan7> Stanlin: OpenDNS is easier.
<Stanlin> yeah i guess opendns
 * nathan7 starts compiling coreutils
<Slart> nathan7: I... never heard of opendns doing this kind of thing.. I'll have to go check their site again..
<nathan7> They do
<ziroday> Stanlin: if you want a turnkey solution then Ubuntu CE comes with dans guardian preconfigured
 * nathan7 leaves
<nathan7> Darn PDA can't do multinetwork
<nathan7> I'll be ever so happy when I have linux on it again
<Slart> nathan7: opendns looks really easy.. I'll remember that
<natrixnatrix89> Guys.. Which package Do I have to remove to disable windows sharing. because when i shared a folder it asked me to install a package. How was it called?
<Slart> nathan7: I've only used it for.. well.. dns  =)
<lstarnes> natrixnatrix89: samba?
<Slart> natrixnatrix89: probably samba something
<Slart> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<natrixnatrix89> yeah.. But i mean only file sharing. not whole samba..
<Slart> natrixnatrix89: the samba client is a separate package.. you'll only uninstall the server part
<zhoujingrui> how to use tcpdump?
<icqn> i end up with this error message: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Could not send message to gconf daemon: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus))
<Slart> zhoujingrui: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tcpdump , there's even a video on how to use it.. oh.. and "man tcpdump" might work too
<icqn> after an unexpected shut down because of power supply interruption!
<daveco> ziroday: sorry, my internet messed up, do you want to help me fix the monitor settings again?
<Crandom> l
<daveco> crandom: $
<icqn> i end up with this error message after an unexpected shut down because of power supply interruption!: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Could not send message to gconf daemon: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus))
<natrixnatrix89> found it.. It was smbd...
<natrixnatrix89> thank's anyway
<Crandom> anyone got b43 working on a broadcom airforce-1 54g wifi card?
<Slart> natrixnatrix89: smbd = SaMBa Daemon.. ie the samba server part
<l0nwlf_> I need to install a globetrotter data-card to run internet, can nayone help me out
<daveco> ziroday: u still there?
<Crandom> or at least the fimware for it?
<creamycentre> !gprs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gprs
<creamycentre> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<l0nwlf_> ubottu: no, it's a modem but broadband
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> or perhaps it's Server Message Block Daemon... hmmm
<creamycentre> l0nwlf_: cellular modems act like dialup modems
<myself> how come i uninstall a program while its still running
<myself> lol
<myself> i didnt notice ktorrent was running, i uninstalled it
<myself> and it was still running
<Slart> myself: uninstall it, it will still be in memory
<myself> i se
<myself> its not on hard drive though?
<Slart> myself: nope
<myself> its like a ghost huh, cool
<l0nwlf_> creamycentre: thankyou, /me checking the link
<hyper_ch> on the jaunty mailing list, there are a lot of "closes: xxxxxxx". Those xxxxxx are not bug reports on launchpad, right?
<Stanlin> omg... im so lazzy parent... i will just trust the internet to my kids.... besides they need to learn everything
<hyper_ch> e.g.  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/2009-January/002590.html  --> (closes: #465902)
<Stanlin> I've told my kids, "if you behave bad, ill delete Windows and install Ubuntu" ... so i did it :P they crying now mua HAHAHAH
<zephism> ok, seriously.
<jrib> Stanlin: put the computer in the living room
<zephism> my geforce fx 5200 is just not working with ubuntu 9.04.
<Nicke> hyper_ch: Probably Debian bug numbers
<fructose> I want to help someone on a Windows machine, but I'm running Ubuntu. What's the best remote desktop software to have them install? I know about VNC, but it seems klunky to me.
<Stanlin> jrib: everybody has laptops
<hyper_ch> Nicke: thx, I'll check that then
<creamycentre> Stanlin: yeah, hook it up to the big screen tv
<zephism> as in, i've installed the nvidia proprietary drivers, and it's only letting me choose from two resolutions: 320x240 and 640x480
<jrib> Stanlin: then use ethernet only in the living room
<Nicke> hyper_ch: For example, http://bugs.debian.org/465902 :)
<jrib> Stanlin: or limit their wireless time.  But #ubuntu-offtopic I guess
<Stanlin> good idea
<Slart> fructose: vnc is probably the easiest though.. also look at freenx
<zephism> i've looked in the xorg.conf file, and it's got hardly anything in it. just generic stuff like 'configured display' etc, nothing that says 'nvidia' or anything
<creamycentre> or make their background a picture of grandma/jesus
<zephism> so, does anyone have an idea how the hell i can get my card working?
<fructose> Slart: OK, but which VNC is best for Windows?
<hyper_ch> Nicke: you were quicker than me looking it up :) thx
<Slart> fructose: they are all good "enough"
<Nicke> hyper_ch: Had a similar url cached in Firefox ;) np
<Slart> zephism: pastebin your /var/log/xorg.0.conf
<jrib> Stanlin: by the way, I came late, but Ubuntu Christian Edition has filtering setup by default iirc.  So you can see how it's setup there maybe
<fructose> Slart: Well, is there one that's free OSS and easy to set up?
<ozzmosis> fructose: realvnc worked well for me .. of course you could use remote desktop, but then the remote end won't be able to see what you're doing
<grawity> Ubuntu Chrisitan Edition? ...lol
<icqn> i end up with this error message after an unexpected shut down because of power supply interruption!: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Could not send message to gconf daemon: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus))
<hyper_ch> Nicke: now I have to find out if that was implemented in jaunty :()
<Slart> zephism: it's recreated at every boot and contains errors, what drivers it's using etc etc
<Nicke> hyper_ch: hehe, okej
<Slart> grawity: no need for that.. people are free to create a version of ubuntu that they want... no reason to laugh at them for it
<ozzmosis> presumably there's Satanic Ubuntu
<seme> hey guys... i've been working with ubuntu for a little while and I have some suggestions that I'd like to make... is the bug list or ubuntu-devel mailing list the appropriate place
<daveco> ziroday: do you want to help me fix my monitor again?
<Crandom> there will be soon
<jrib> seme: depends.  If it's a bug, file a bug at bugs.ubuntu.com
<Slart> fructose: there are several that is free.. some just free as in beer.. some also free software.. the differences between them are small.. just pick one
<ozzmosis> upside down crosses for the desktop background
<jrib> seme: otherwise there is ubuntu brainstorm
<Stanlin> jrib: Ubuntu Christian Edition?
<seme> hrm....
 * Stanlin crips...
<ozzmosis> apt-get slay firefox
<ozzmosis> sudo renamed satando
<ozzmosis> ..
<Slart> fructose: here's a comparison page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_remote_desktop_software
<l0nwlf_> I got the following output as ScanModem output from here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem , but I still have no idea what to do next ?
<jrib> Stanlin: some distro based on ubuntu.  They have the filtering setup by default, so I'm suggesting you can look at it to get an idea of how to set it up on ubuntu
<l0nwlf_> http://pastebin.ca/1424559
<Exii> hey can somebody help me?
<seme> I think that the system isn't functioning as it should but I don't think it was developed to do what I think
<jrib> !ask | Exii
<ubottu> Exii: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daveco> exii | !ask
<Stanlin> lol...
<Stanlin> thank you jrib
<jrib> seme: you need to be more specific
<gonzalo__> hola chikas
<seme> right now the networks don't register until you log in
<Stanlin> If my Kids really behave bad I will really punish them with that Ubuntu Christian Edition LOL .... i would love to see their faces "DAD!!!! Wth....... !! "
<seme> they also aren't remembering networks you've logged into before
<seme> sleep settings aren't applied prior to login
<seme> stuff like that
<jrib> seme: file bugs
<seme> nice
<Slart> fructose: I've used realvnc and ultravnc
<seme> I'm putting together a list now..
<Exii> Oh im sry :D Ok. I have a Canon Pixma MP450 Printer with Scanner and so i need a driver for both things but i cant find anyone only "turboprint" but its expensive to buy
<jrib> seme: you might want to join #ubuntu-bugs and discuss it too
<seme> aah
<jcosas> ñ
<l0nwlf_> creamycentre: here is the output of ScanModem , now what -> http://pastebin.ca/1424559
<creamycentre> well, this is hardware specific, and i am kindof a noob
<creamycentre> i would see if someone more experienced can help
<l0nwlf_> creamycentre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/NoModem
<creamycentre> i dont want to hurt your setup
<seme> is there a way to make some irc messages hidden... such as joins and leaves?
<Slart> seme: what client are you using?
<DJones> seme: What irc client are you using
<seme> xchat
<DJones> seme: right click on the channel name, there's an option to hide messages
<seme> aah
<seme> thanks
<seme> thats awesome
<seme> I've been looking for that forever
<seme> :)
<Exii> Nobody can help me?
<daveco> Exxii: sorry, what is you question
<seme> Exii, what was your problem
<Exii> Oh im sry :D Ok. I have a Canon Pixma MP450 Printer with Scanner and so i need a driver for both things but i cant find anyone only "turboprint" but its expensive to buy
<Slart> Exii: have you looked at linuxprinting.org for drivers for the printer?
<Slart> Exii: you might have to find separate drivers for the scanner and the printer
<daveco> cannon was nevery very friendly with linux
<daveco> exii: cannon was never very friendly with linux
<daveco> !one
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about one
<daveco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Exii> Ok Slart i look on linuxprinting ;)
<hyper_ch> well, with regard to printers I settled on brother and hp
<hyper_ch> they just work fine
<Stanlin> Ubuntu Christian Edition: "Sorry you can't login now, it's praying time"
<Slart> !o4o | Stanlin
<ubottu> Stanlin: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Support for Microsoft in ##windows and Apple in ##apple. To discuss these rules, please see !appeals. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy.
<valdur55> ##windows
<daveco> can someone help me get out of low graphics mode?
<daveco> can someone help me get out of low graphics mode?
<daveco> can someone help me get out of low graphics mode?
<Slart> daveco: what graphics card?
<daveco> slart, one seg
<daveco> *sec
<linduxed> daveco: try to be more descriptive next time and dont do a triple post,
<daveco> http://paste2.org/p/212131
<daveco> sorry about that
<linduxed> daveco: ppl wont help you more for that...
<daveco> linduxed: sorry
<linduxed> daveco: np, i was like that too :-P
<Slart> daveco: hmm.. there was some reports of a bug with intel graphics cards on jaunty.. not sure if this is an example of that
<Slart> *were
<daveco> slart: im on 8.10
<valdur55> How can use SL 6820 webcam?
<daveco> Slart: im on 8.10
<rtr_> hi there :)
<Slart> daveco: oh.. can you pastebin /var/log/xorg.0.conf ?
<daveco> ok
<forceflow> daveco: I had this too a couple of days ago, just rebooting solved the problem ...
<daveco> forceflow: thanks, iv tried that several times :-)
<chazco> Hi... i have a solderless touchscreen. It shipped with drivers for Linux but they dont seem to work on 9.04. The evtouch driver works, but is buggy (x axis is flipped, crashes after a while). Any ideas on getting it to work? Identifies as an egalax touchscreen
<daveco> Slart: it is empty
<rtr_> i have a little problem, sorry for beeing  a bit off-topic, but i love the support here :) i cant run samba on my openwrt, i created a strace, but dont understand whats wrong with it. maybe anyone will help: http://openwrt.pastebin.com/f50c7660 (sorry, but #openwrt seems dead :(
<mirsad_> podz
<mirsad_> podz
<Slart> daveco: hmm.. oh.. it's /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gwennn> hello everybody!
<daveco> Slart: http://paste2.org/p/212135
<daveco> gwennn: hello
<a|3x> i am having problems with graphics on ubuntu, none of the opengl screen servers work, the screen just blinks.  i got intel graphics card on this laptop.
<gwennn> I 'm have a question: is there any possibility to enable a webcam in a virtual machine?
<wangkeke> hello
<Slart> daveco: hmm.. from that file it looks like you should be able to use up to.. 1280x1024
<wangkeke> Hello every one
<wangkeke> 你们好
<Slart> daveco: you can't use that in system, preferences, display?
<daveco> Slart: yeah, its the refresh rate thats messed, and in screen resaluton, my monitor is not recognised
<wangkeke> where are you from ??
<Slart> !cn | wangkeke
<ubottu> wangkeke: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Slart> wangkeke: people in here are from all the world.. the official language is english though
<wangkeke> hello every one!
<Slart> wangkeke: if you just want to chat, there is #ubuntu-ot . This channel is for support only
<vancouver> hi to all. I have a boot question: on drive 1 is openSUSE installed, grub is in the mbr installed. on the second drive is ubuntu installed. grub for ubuntu is on the root partition of drive2. when i try to boot ubuntu i always get the error-message: Error 13:Invalid or unsupported executable format.i also tried the map option in grub, without success.Does anybody know what the problem is?
<wangkeke> What?
<Slart> daveco: hmm.. the refresh rate seemed fine in the log.. or it's the monitor that complains?
<Slart> wangkeke: this channel is for support questions.. do you have a question about ubuntu?
<daveco> Slart: the screen just doesnt look as smoth, and it doesnt detect my monitor
<wangkeke> I want to know how to use QQ
<Slart> daveco: what kind of monitor are you using? do you know the native resolution for it?
<gwennn> my webcam works under cheese but I can 't make it recognised under kopette or the virtual machine
<wangkeke> I use Ubuntu9.04
<daveco> Slart: hp 7500, i think 1280 x 1024 is native
<Slart> wangkeke: QQ ? what is that?
<wangkeke> Chat Toors
<spm_Draget> I want to copy a file each time the user logs on with KDE. I tried adding the command to /etc/bash.bashrc, but it is only run when a Terminal is opened. Is there a 'global' kde startup folder somewhere in kubuntu?
<wangkeke> Chat tool,like MSN
<Slart> gwennn: if the webcam is usb connected you need to make sure the virtual machine supports usb
<wangkeke> It's famous in China!
<Slart> !session | spm_Draget
<ubottu> spm_Draget: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Dr_Willis> gwennn:  what virtualmachine you using? If virtualbox - you have to use the virtualbox from the Vbox homepage for usb device access
<Slart> daveco: hmm..
<daveco> Slart, and by the way, it is a CRT
<spm_Draget> Slart: For every user, which implies I cannot do it on a per-user basis
<gwennn> it's virtualbox ose
<wangkeke> Do you know
<spm_Draget> I need a system-wide setting
<Slart> spm_Draget: oh.. my bad.. sorry
<xukun> since I got my new pc, there no audio sound when plays cd's, I have sound thou when playing video with ac3 sound. Any help would be greatly appreciated
<wangkeke> QQ like MSN ,a Chat tool
<Dr_Willis> gwennn:  last i got vbox to see a usb gizom i had to play with thevbox settings brfor i ran the os. then twiddle with the vbox menus after it was running..  only did that once.. ages ago
<Slart> wangkeke: never heard of it.. but if it's used a lot in china perhaps one of the chinese channels would be better.. try #ubuntu-cn
<vancouver> Is anybody interested to help me with my grub question?
<wangkeke> who are you Slart?
<Slart> Dr_Willis: it's a bit better these days.. a checkbox and it's up and running =)
<bercik> Hello
<bercik> WHat package to install to get firefox flash plugin please?
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  it was a pay a year+ ago when i did it. :)
<wangkeke> QQ is better than Msn
<Slart> wangkeke: who am I.. tough question.. any specifics you want to know about?
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  oops a paion. :)
<bercik> i mean java, sorry
<Slart> bercik: flashplugin-nonfree
<hawk> flashplugin-installer actually, right?
<gwennn> Dr_Willis: on the vb homepage is something that I must down to enable the usb support?
<Slart> oh.. they changed it?
<daveco> bercik, you can install ubuntu restricted extras
<wangkeke> I want to talk with you ,and study Ubuntu
<xukun> bercik, I think ubuntu-restricted-extras is the package you need
<daveco> Slart: any ideas
<Slart> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<bercik> thank You :)
<gwennn> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<Slart> daveco: mm.. I'm looking through the log on the side here.. it can't really understand why it wouldn't work..
<valdur55> test
<Decepticon> test failed!
<valdur55> test
<Decepticon> test failed!
<valdur55> lol :P
<daveco> Slart: is there a way to do something like a reset?
<Slart> de
<progex> fg
<progex> df
<progex> hi
<student> LOL?
<progex> hi there
<FloodBot1> progex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daveco> Slart: also, when in ran from live, it said it was in low graphics mode
<progex> exit
<Stanlin> What is the BEST ever ever forever never... software for GPS on Ubuntu Mormon Edition?
<Slart> daveco: I think it redoes the whole thing every time you reboot.. you could remove the xorg.conf file if you've edited it
<bercik> !info java
<ubottu> Package java does not exist in jaunty
<miha12> Hi. Is there a way to install ubuntu without desktop environment?
<daveco> Slart: noob here, what command you want me to run?
<Slart> daveco: let's give it a try.. "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup" that will move the xorg configuration file to a backup..
<Slart> daveco: then reboot.. and see what happens
<chazco> Hi... i have a solderless touchscreen. It shipped with drivers for Linux but they dont seem to work on 9.04. The evtouch driver works, but is buggy (x axis is flipped, crashes after a while). Any ideas on getting it to work? Identifies as an egalax touchscreen
<daveco> Slart: must i reboot, or may i simpy log out and then back in?
<Slart> daveco: I think reboot.. you could restart X but just logging in and out won't restart X
<daveco> Slart: ok, i will be back
<Slart> daveco: ok
<vancouver> grub anybody?
<whiter> using this guide (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427670) i encoded a video file to be burned to DVD. but, when i try to burn it (using makedvd) ubuntu says command not found
<whiter> anyone know what package makedvd is in?
<vancouver> if somebody is interested to help me with my grub problem, i can post my description again
<Slart> !find makedvd
<ubottu> File makedvd found in tovid
<Slart> whiter: seems to be in the package tovid
<royalwarecast> how to make the metacity work as kwin does?
<whiter> Slart: okay, thanks
<whiter> Slart: i have tovid installed, but makedvd is not there
<Slart> whiter: it just said there was a file called makedvd.. perhaps it a config file.. or a readme file
<zhoujingrui> is there tcpdump for ubuntu?i cannt find .who use it?
<whiter> oh wait, i found it
<whiter> nevermind... they put it in /usr/share/tovid/makedvd
<Slart> whiter: ahh
<royalwarecast> I select the "composite" option and it seems to work but only a few functions compare to the kwin
<krams> hey, what's up?
<erensto> hola
<^biNuN_giRL^> ketapang
<erensto> jpañ
<erensto> como monto una unidad
<ce_islam> aeee
<Stanlin> In the Ubuntu Mormon Edition why Firefox is name Angelfox?
<syockit> To avoid being associated with fire?
<ichat> join #base devplayground
<daveco> Slart: what was the command again?
<ichat> sorry
<ichat> - typo in my login script
<ichat> :$
<Slart> daveco: let's give it a try.. "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup" that will move the xorg configuration file to a backup..
<daveco> Slart: because it worked, for a while
<daveco> Slart: restarting now
<mrskynet> My graphics card  1 halfops, 0 voices,  0 normal]
<ijn> hi all. how to install some of the gnome-do plugins on jaunty. ?
<ijn> not all of them cause i dont use them.
<tryptam> I'm having trouble with games (TwinView). Dual screen setup, if i put fullscreen on the games show halfway trhough the right screen (to the right). Any ideas? can't change resolution either from games. Tried OpenArena and Nexus
<mrskynet> my grapihics card intel corperation  82945G/GZ intergrated is very slow ever since i updated to 9.04 from 8.10 ?
<Vivatma> am running ubuntu desktop system,and I installed vmware on it for xp running. when powering on the system performance is ok, but after 2 hours or what, the performance is very poor. waz wrong with it ?
<sevodnya> Vivatma: how much RAM do you have, and how much have you allocated for the VM?
<ziroday> mrskynet: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<ijn> anyone i here using gnome-do?
<Vivatma> sevodnya, 512 MB
<kitply> Hello guys, i plan to buy a toshiba satellite laptop, with intel GMA 4500MHD graphics in it. I wanted to know if the beryl/compiz 3D effects would work satisfactorily in it?
<Vivatma> I got 2GB RAM in my box
<zhoujingrui> is there any tcpdump for ubuntu?
<sevodnya> Vivatma: 512 total in your computer?
<Vivatma> nope
<kitply> i plan to instal ubuntu 9.04 in it
<Vivatma> 512 for vm, 2GB total in my box
<Vivatma> zhoujingrui, apt-get install tcpdump
<janmynar> cus
<sevodnya> Vivatma: are you currently experiencing slowness or not at the moment?
<janmynar> hello
<odeland> how do I return to my user environment after doing 'sudo -i -u someuser'
<Vivatma> : )
<platius> ijn;   Just right click on gnome-do icon, choose preferences from menu, click plugins tab
<Vivatma> my vm runs performance poor
<janmynar> How i can run games on linux???
<sevodnya> Vivatma: so ubuntu itself is fine, but within the vm the performance is poor?
<Vivatma> yes
<ijn> platitus |i dont want to install all the plugins pack
<airtonix> ijn, i use it
<ijn> i just need to install some of the plugins from the gnome-do plugins pack
<Vivatma> some people tell me that its my vm run out of ram, and use swap instead
<sevodnya> Vivatma: if that's the case, you'll probably need to talk to someone supporting vmware
<platius> ijn;   what do you see when you do what I told you?
<Vivatma> okay. thankyou sevodnya
<ijn> ok the problem is that if i install the gnome-do plugin pack i get evolution which a hate.
<airtonix> Vivatma, have you compared peformance with other virtual machines yet>
<tzanger> good morning... I've updated my xorg driver and mesa stuff from the repository xorg-edgers and I finally have something stable and working... now how do I "lock" the packages, because those packages seem to be updated every day and I do not want to keep upgrading
<platius> ijn;   what do you see when you do what I told you?
<ijn> platius| i know what you say
<ben12> hi, I  messed around with partitions and I earased the partition with windows. Now I need help reinstalling grub again... can someone lead me through this_
<swards> halo
<ijn> i know wìhow to do this
<ijn> but i want to install just some of the plugin included in the plugins pack
<airtonix> ijn, if you dont want all hte plugins that you get in gnome-do-plugins, then you need to compile it yourself i think
<aq> cntix
<kQ> anybody having ATI Rodeon graphics card problems?
<platius> ijn;   when you follow my instructions you may check or uncheck the plugins you want to use
<sevodnya> kQ: what can we help you with?
<airtonix> platius, ijns issue is that installing it in the first place brings in dependancies of evoltuion
<jtaji> !pinning | tzanger
<ubottu> tzanger: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ben12> kQ try modprobe radeon, see if it solves your problem
<ijn> yes but after install gnome-do plugins pack you can check or uncheck as u say but evolution is installed in your system
<kQ> my graphics card crashes
<kQ> ill try
<platius> ijn;   sorry can't help you
<pronoy> is it possible to upgrade from dapper to intrepid directly using a cd ??
<ijn> and i dont want evolution
<sevodnya> kQ: are you using the non-free driver?
<tzanger> ubottu: danke
<kholerabbi> ijn: you can enable/disable gnome-do plugins through it's preference once it is installed..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about danke
<erUSUL> pronoy: no you can go drapper --> hardy as both are LTS
<airtonix> ijn, look into compiling it yourself, the other option is that the plugins may be just python scripts yo ucan run from a ~/. type folder
<kQ> possibly
<kQ> i havnt dl'd anything yet
<th0r> tzanger: you can disable automatic updates in System-Admin
<kholerabbi> ijn: ah, that is a problem. I believe the developers are working on it.
<pronoy> erUSUL: so first from drapper to hardy and then to intrepid ? by cd ofcourse ?
<ijn> ok airtonix thanks
<sevodnya> kQ: does your graphics crash happen immediately, or after some time?
<tzanger> th0r: I don't want to disable ALL automatic updates, just any from the xorg-edgers repo
<airtonix> ijn, as they are with screenliets
<kholerabbi> ijn: they aren't python scripts
<erUSUL> pronoy: yep it would take two steps
<tzanger> ubottu: pinning doesn't sound at all like what I want; I don't want to prefer updates from one repo, I want to stop a set of packages from being automatically updated
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<th0r> tzanger: then why not remove that repo from the sources list?
<kQ> after sometime
<kQ> at random to
<siddhartha> ii can not able to login to empathy messenger in ubuntu 8.04
<ijn> i have read that if you put one plugin into the gnome-do it will work
<ijn> but should be .dll
<siddhartha> i can not able to login to empathy messenger in ubuntu 8.04, need help
<sevodnya> !tab | kQ
<ubottu> kQ: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pronoy> erUSUL: ok one more thing..would you say that configuring a wireless router has become easier in the later versions ?
<ijn> if you look into the gnome-do plugin pack after downlad and extract
<sevodnya> !who | kQ
<ubottu> kQ: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ijn> there is no .dll
<jtaji> tzanger: that page explains pinning _packages_
<tzanger> ubottu: ahh "holding" is what I want
<airtonix> ijn, plugin path is here : .local/share/gnome-do/plugins
<siddhartha> ii can not able to login to empathy messenger in ubuntu 8.04
<tzanger> jtaji: yeah, holding
<airtonix> ijn, i mean : ~/.local/share/gnome-do/plugins
<sevodnya> kQ: can you go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<erUSUL> pronoy: configuring the connection to a wireless router? or configuring ubuntu to act as a wireless acces point/router ?
<jtaji> tzanger: oh I see what you're saying
<ijn> airtonix | right.
<pronoy> erUSUL the former
<airtonix> ijn, another way you might be able to do it is install ubuntu in a viurtual machine and install the whole lot of gnome-do and plugins then move the ddls you want
<jtaji> tzanger: scroll down a bit and look at the Holding packages section
<airtonix> dll*
<jtaji> tzanger: right ;)
<erUSUL> pronoy: much easier compared to dapper... NM has come a long way
<pronoy> erUSUL i see thanks
<ijn> for those who dont know: installing gnome-do app + gnome-do plugin pack from synaptic it install olso evolution mail.
<erUSUL> pronoy: no problem
<ijn> airtonix | its complicated for me to do that.
<ijn> but i should ask at gnome-do irc probably ...
<airtonix> ijn, ok another option is to download the db from the website and unpack it as you would a zipfile
<solotim> hello. I need a help: I can't see scim tray in my icewm desktop, although scim is workable, what should I do to solve it? thanks!
<ijn> i did i ubuntu minimal install just to avoid those bundled apps that comes with ubuntu default install, which i never use like evolution ekiga and gimp
<kQ> !sevodnya this better?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ijn> now i find myself installing gnome-do and it install evolution too :)
<supersasho> hi.. i have a new hdd and i want my ubuntu to move there.. is it enough to cp -a to the new drive and edit /etc/fstab or do i have to do something more?
<ijn> aittonix | how i can do that?
<dominoeffekt> Hi guys! I wonder what i wright to extrakt a .zip file? In the Terminal i mean.
<thiebaude> ijn: can you uninstall evolution from synaptic after you dl gnome-do or will that work?
<xrfang> hello, why I see "on *battery* skip file system check", while I am *not* on battery? thanks
<jtaji> dominoeffekt: unzip FILE
<airtonix> ijn, http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/intrepid/gnome-do-plugins
<solotim> :q
<solotim> q
<pronoy> supersasho: you'll need to have a valid file system....
<tzanger> hmm
<lambda81> hi, I am using ubuntu 9.04 a I can't find wx-config (apt-file search /bin/wx-config gives me nothing) - where to find it?
<tzanger> can I query dpkg and have it tell me WHICH packages I have from a given repository?
<dominoeffekt> jtaji:  okey :D  can i privv u? i have one more question. Its hard to explain. Its about the zip file
<dominoeffekt> is it ok?
<mikebeecham> Hi Guys....for some reason since upgrading to 9.04 I can no longer play DVDs...is this a known problem, or is there something I can do to check issues?
<bo7amny_> hi, can i align desktop icons to the right side ?
<lambda81> usually I use debian gnu/linux sid and install wx packages from apt.wxwidgets.org, but there is no dist jaunty
<ror> !dvds
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvds
<ror> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jtaji> dominoeffekt: sorry I have them disabled, ask here there are plenty who can help
<joaopinto> lambda81, you need the -dev poackage for wxwidgets, it is available from the repositories
<dominoeffekt> Oh okey
<joaopinto> its libwxgtk or similar
<supersasho> pronoy: i made with gparted a new partition so i'm up to copy ext3 to ext3, i'm just wondering if this will work
<ijn> airtonix | what should i do within that link?
<dominoeffekt> Well. I have to Unzinp a file in to a directory. The zip file is not in the same directory. How do i do then??
<jrib> dominoeffekt: right click -> extract here
<lambda81> <joaopinto> apt-file doen't find /bin/wx-config, so probably I need to add new source?
<OmEn_666> does any one know of any itunes clone for the linux wich i can upload music to my ipod
<dominoeffekt> jrib in the terminal
<jrib> dominoeffekt: did you read unzip's man page?
<erUSUL> !ipod | OmEn_666
<ubottu> OmEn_666: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jtaji> dominoeffekt: looking at 'man unzip', I find that you can use unzip FILE -d EXDIR, where EXDIR is the directory you want to extract to
<joaopinto> lambda81, the file is not expected to be in /bin, it should be at /usr/bin
<kQ> sevodnya i got my ATI/AMD enabled
<mikebeecham> ror yer a star....it worked a treat thanks mate.  Had to install plugins for restricted sources
<dominoeffekt> so il go in to the dir when the ip file is. and wright : unzip zip.zip -d /usr/local
<lambda81> joaopinto: Ok, sorry, it should have been 'apt-file search bin/wx-config' - anyway nothing found!
<sevodnya> kQ: are you saying it was enabled before, or that you just enabled it now
<ror> np mikebeecham, good to hear you got it sorted
<jtaji> dominoeffekt: first you wouldn't have to be where the zip file is if you gave the full path to it, secondly you'll need sudo to unzip into /usr/local, and this is UNLIKELY to be what you want to do
<OmEn_666> thanks ubotto
<jtaji> dominoeffekt: what is it exactly?
<mikebeecham> ror: another win for the Ubuntu Community!!
<joaopinto> lambda81, probaly that's a link and not a file, so you will not be able find it with apt-file
<dominoeffekt> jtaji:  its java. For firefox
<dominoeffekt> jtai its not usr /local im going to unzip to. It was just an example
<joaopinto> lambda81, you want libwxgtk2.8-dev or another libwx* version -dev package
<joaopinto> wx-config will probably be a link dependent on the version set to default
<lambda81> joaopinto: right, 'sudo apt-get install libwxbase2.8-dev libwxgtk2.8-dev' solved the problem
<diba> ciao a tutti , qualcuno sa cosa usare per gestire una mailinglist da ubuntu?
<lambda81> joaopinto: thanks for help!
<joaopinto> !it | diba
<ubottu> diba: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<kompi07> vic
<jtaji> dominoeffekt: ok, typically you would want to just use what is in the repositories... I'm not that up on Java, maybe someone else here can help you with why you need to install it manually
<alma> AMBUH,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<alma> MHUH
<KingJamesII> anybody here with a background in Vulnerability testing?
<riel1> Hello
<riel1> I have a problem installing ubuntu
<sevodnya> !offtopic | KingJamesII
<ubottu> KingJamesII: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<riel1> after setting up partitions, it is starting partitioner
<wildc4rd__> afternoon, looking for recommendations for an FTP app
<riel1> but it sais /cdrom is mounted
<dominoeffekt> jtaji:  im just folowing a guide for it atm. But just in the ending it just sed Unzip ---> here. And i didnt know how to unzip :d
<riel1> and needed to be unmounted :/
<riel1> how can that be?
<pheonix> hi
<jtaji> dominoeffekt: no problem
<jtaji> wildc4rd__: there's the gnome (nautilus) built-in Places > Connect to Server..., also there's gFtp
<kQ> sevo i enabled when i installed ubuntu
<sevodnya> kQ: are there currently any updates to be installed on your system?
<pheonix> each time when i boot into ubuntu i have to login to my net, so i decided to write a script which will do the same for me
<pheonix> but i dont know where to place the script
<dominoeffekt> jtaji:  im doint it in a windowd mode with the "unzipper" But i do not have promission to change anything in the map.  How do i login as root in "window" mode?
<kQ> sevo nope i can check again
<pheonix> please help me so that i could achieve my goal
<noks> hi guys, which do i have to install except of gcc to compile c-code?
<noks> what*
<pheonix> please helpme
<sevodnya> pheonix: do you want to run it on login?
<jtaji> dominoeffekt: that's a whole 'nother story... I thought you wanted to do it on the command line? that's the best way honestly
<pheonix> ya on the login to ubuntu
<jtaji> dominoeffekt: otherwise you need to launch the GUI apps with gksudo, but be very very careful when having GUI apps running as root
<jtaji> pheonix: is this for one user or all users?
<dominoeffekt> okey well im sure il be fine :P  thatns mate
<pheonix> this is only for one user
<jtaji> !startup | pheonix
<ubottu> pheonix: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kQ> sevo all no new updates
<jtaji> pheonix: note Sessions was renamed to Startup Applications in 9.04
<pronoy> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pheonix> ok i will check it out and let you guys know
<Rashamra> hi is any1 free to help me with my usb disk drive problem?
<sevodnya> kQ: can you run fglrxinfo in a terminal and pastebin the results
<sevodnya> !ask | Rashamra
<ubottu> Rashamra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sevodnya> !pastebin | kQ
<ubottu> kQ: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vertix> is there anything like dreamweawer in ubuntu or something that allows you to see the html source and rendering result in a split window box?
<noks> guys help me plz, i need to to compile c-code for my homework but it doesnt works, do i need something else, ive already installed gcc
<jtaji> !html | vertix
<ubottu> vertix: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<erUSUL> !b-e | noks
<ubottu> noks: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<AlsaPCM> Hi , i need some help, i've been trying to install the qutecsound software, i installed al needed dependencies, but when i try to make, some errors occur, most of the error contain qstring, etc etc from qt libraries, but i have installed qt3 and qt4 devs and so on. Any ideas ?
<noks> ok
<dominoeffekt> When i do "gksudo" i get a window "run program"  How do i give "root"  to the extract program?
<Rashamra> oh ok sry bout that...i was initially able to use my usb thumb drive in kubuntu but ever since i installed ubuntu and switched to a wireless g usb adapter ubuntu doesn't seem to recognise my thumb drive anymore
<Shapeshifter> Problem: When I launch skype in jaunty with all updates installed, it immediately crashes with a single message "Aborted" on the command line. I already tried: isntalling from medibuntu, from the skype repo and from the skype page and deleting ~/.Skype. All suggestions on the forums on how to fix this didn't work for me. Can you please help me?
<noks> ehm maybe you misunderstood me, i need to compile selfmade code for study homeworks
<jtaji> dominoeffekt: gksudo file--roller
<jtaji> dominoeffekt: gksudo file-roller
<dominoeffekt> how do u mean ?
<dominoeffekt> jtaji: the zip file?
<jtaji> dominoeffekt: type that in terminal or Alt+F2 box, then open your zip with open file...
<dominoeffekt> oh ok
<raven_> is necessary for a Software RAID 5 that every hdd partition has the same size?
<ben12> can someone help with my lost GRUB ? i am still stuck with it
<pheonix> hello, i want to know when we configure something in System-Preference-Startup Application where is it stored
<vertix> why is 8.10 after fresh reinstall not seeing the crdorm drive?
<xrfang> hello, why I see "on *battery* skip file system check", while I am *not* on battery? thanks
<Joelito> hi all, I have a question: I installed ubuntu jaunty with minimalCD, but my keyboard is a mess, how can I configure my keyboard to my language like in normal ubuntu installations.
<raven_> can Software RAID5 have different partition sizes?
<Joelito> I want to use Mexico-latin american keyboard
<dominoeffekt> :S i did exakly that. Still say the same think. No promition
<ijn> does flash player non free works on a jaunty 64bit?
<pheonix> hello please help me
<NativeAngels> how do i install sftp on ubuntu server
<NativeAngels> i ment sftp server
<jtaji> NativeAngels: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<AlsaPCM> how do i uninstall software ? i have installed the qt4 from the website source, but i dont need it , how can i uninstall?
<NativeAngels> ok ive done that
<Rashamra> i was initially able to use my usb thumb drive in kubuntu. However, ever since i switched to ubuntu it doesn't seem to recognise my thumb drive...i receive the "unable to mount location" message when i double click my usb drive icon in computer:///
<Matic> Wasup great people! I need to install netbeans, but not with openjava-jdk but with sun-java-jdk. How do I override open-java-jdk? thanks
<l0nwlf_> I have an Ubuntu CD-image and a USB-pen drive of 2 GB
<l0nwlf_> \can i install it
<jtaji> !unetbootin | l0nwlf_
<ubottu> l0nwlf_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<erUSUL> AlsaPCM: if the softare has a "make uninstall" use it. if it does not have it and you did not used checkinstall you will have to do it by hand (removing the installed files)
<SteveyDeve> pheonix: Are they stored in .profile by chance? I forget, and I'm not in linux right now
<Tomu> Hola ,alguien con Jaunty?
<l0nwlf_> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<AlsaPCM> S:
<jtaji> !es | Tomu
<ubottu> Tomu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<AlsaPCM> thanks
<pheonix> no they are no present there
<Tomu> sorry kids
<Tomu> ;)
<Rashamra> i was initially able to use my usb thumb drive in kubuntu. However, ever since i switched to ubuntu it doesn't seem to recognise my thumb drive...i receive the "unable to mount location" message when i double click my usb drive icon in computer:///  as an added piece of info ever since i use ubuntu i had also started using a wireless g usb adapter
<Amr> hi
<ijn> does flashplayer non free run on a jaunty 64bit?
<Amr> plz i want to run ubuntu from usb stick and make changes permannet like if it's installed .. any one help me how
<AlsaPCM> uff the uninstall did work thanks
<prappl93> Amr, how much storage is on the flash drive?
<Amr> 16 GB
<Matic> hiro1, anyone who has ever installed netbeans by overriding the openjdk6 dependency with sun-java-jdk6? and how?
<prappl93> Do you have a LiveCD of Ubuntu made already?
<Amr> i am downloadig super os >> ubuntu modified with codecs and restricted extras
<prappl93> Oh, dunno how to set that up
<Amr> but i have the official 9.04 now
<SteveyDeve> pheonix: maybe .session?
<prappl93> I was going to say if you had the live CD you could probably do it somehow
<ziroday> Amr: we don't support super os here, sorry
<jtaji> !persistent | Amr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent
<Amr> yes jtaji
<jtaji> !usb | Amr
<ubottu> Amr: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<NewApples> Hello anyone know anything about Compiz Fusion?
<NativeAngels> join #ftp
<Boohbah_> !compiz | NewApples
<ubottu> NewApples: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<prappl93> ubottu, he wants to install it TO a USB to make the USB contain Ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jtaji> prappl93: yeah, that's the second link ubottu just gave
<Matic> ubottu, help me in getting to know how I can install netbeans with sun-java-jdk rather than the default dependecy openjdk. Please
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prappl93> Oh, sorry... lol
<prappl93> I am tired
<Amr> thank you guys for help i am planning for a smooth transition to linux by ubuntu 10.10
<gordonjcp> Matic: update-alternatives
<prappl93> Don't you mean 8.10?
<Amr> i just want to play abit with it b4 complete convert
<Amr> \thank you
<Rashamra> i was initially able to use my usb thumb drive in kubuntu. However, ever since i switched to ubuntu it doesn't seem to recognise my thumb drive...i receive the "unable to mount location" message when i double click my usb drive icon in computer:///  as an added piece of info ever since i use ubuntu i had also started using a wireless g usb adapter
<Amr> ./bye
<Boohbah> Amr: you may have to wait a year for 10.10 :)
<Amr> Boohbah,  yes i know that but mean while i stilltest live cds
<prappl93> Uh, does anyone know any good MSN substitutes that work about as good as MSN on Ubuntu 9.04?
<Boohbah> prappl93: pidgin
<prappl93> Other than that
<jtaji> !info amsn | prappl93
<ubottu> prappl93: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 266 kB, installed size 880 kB
<grawity> prappl93: aMSN? Empathy?
<NewApples> prappl93 i know a good subsitue it is called aMSN its name is AMsn and there is another called KMess
<NewApples> prappl93 you can find both aMSN and KMess in applications add remove
<littlebeauty> prappl93: emesene ?
<D3RGPS31> Is there a batch tool to recursively change files and directories to lowercase names
<prappl93> jtaji, thanks
<Afin> puput
<desafinado> hello folks, just wanna ask what's better PulseAudio or Intel ICH7 ? and when i use PulseAudio it says " Audio Device PulseAudio Does Not Work, Falling Back To Intel ICH7 " what i'm missing here ?
<Afin> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<kane77> D3RGPS31, something like this? http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/convert-filenames-lowercase
<mac9416> Hello, I'm trying to get the nvidia-glx-180 driver enabled. I go to Hardware Drivers and enable the thing. Then when I reboot it still isn't enabled and it says another version of the same driver is installed. I assume that's the .run I got from Nvidia's website? How do I get rid of the .run one and use the nvidia-glx-180.deb?
<D3RGPS31> kane77: yes, but with the ability to change directories aswell
<prappl93> What program do I have to get to connect to Windows networks?
<MTshNg> hi i have problem my cdrom did`t work on other word did`t read any cd , if read a cd did`t show my the files indise the cd
<Hemebond> Anyone know of a tool I can use to edit the audio/video properties in Nautilus?
<jtaji> prappl93: a default ubuntu desktop install can already do that, go to Places > Connect to server... then select Windows Share for service type
<xrfang> when I press F9 the screen is dimmed, I guess it is a compiz feature, and I don't know what it is for, how can I remove this behavior? thanks
<erUSUL> !samba | prappl93
<ubottu> prappl93: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ijn> hi anyone. flash player nonfree is it working on jaunty 64bit?
<airtonix> Hemebond, investigate nautilus scripts
<erUSUL> prappl93: Places>Network>Windows Network
<Sync08> hi all
<Sync08> does anyone knows german ? :)
<ijn> or what alternative of lfash player non free for 64bit jaunty?
<kane77> D3RGPS31, I would say that that script could do it if you remove the first condition if [ ! -f $x ]; then     continue         fi
<Rashamra> hi i need help here i was initially able to use my usb thumb drive in kubuntu. However, ever since i switched to ubuntu it doesn't seem to recognise my thumb drive...i receive the "unable to mount location" message when i double click my usb drive icon in computer:///  as an added piece of info ever since i use ubuntu i had also started using a wireless g usb adapter
<Shapeshifter> Hey. I can't modprobe gspca for some reason. It says "Module gspca not found". But I need it. locate gspca shows lots of stuff in the drivers folder of the kernel and such. I also installed the gspca-source package. why can't I modprobe gspca??
<D3RGPS31> kane77: I love you.
<MTshNg> hi i have problem my cdrom did`t work on other word did`t read any cd , if read a cd did`t show my the files indise the cd
<NewApples> does anyone know anything about Compiz fusion?
<jtaji> ijn: yes it works, the package name is now flashplugin-installer but flashplugin-nonfree will still work (not flashplayer-nonfree though)
<Amr> ubuntu rocks
<Hiemanshu> NewApples, yes
<NewApples> Hiemanshu I have installed it but i cant ge thte benchmark to work
<Apache> I have just updatet to 9.04 and now my nx wont work, why?
<Hiemanshu> NewApples, what benchmark?
<Hemebond> airtonix: I've looked for Nautilus scripts and extensions but haven't found one yet,
<Newbiee> hi guys need your Help how can i watch swf files, i am using a 64 bit system?
<MTshNg> hi i have problem my cdrom did`t work on other word did`t read any cd , if read a cd did`t show my the files indise the cd
<ijn> jtaji | so no problems if i get an jaunty 64 bit and install flashplugin-installer from synaptics?
<NewApples> Hiemanshu benchmark is a program inside compiz fusion that allows you to see FPS
<mac9416> I'm trying to get the nvidia-glx-180 driver enabled. I go to Hardware Drivers and enable the thing. Then when I reboot it still isn't enabled and it says another version of the same driver is installed. I assume that's the .run I got from Nvidia's website? How do I get rid of the .run one and use the nvidia-glx-180.deb?
<jtaji> ijn: works for me so far
<ijn> where do i get the flashplugin-installer?
<ijn> are on a 64bit?
<jtaji> ijn: Synaptics will work fine as you mentioned
<Newbiee> ijn: install flashplugin nonfree
<vock> I just had a question about having multiple users: I recently added another user onto my computer, but I thought that the same programs would be installed/available for both, but I'm finding the programs installed under cross-over office aren't there, any ideas why?
<Hiemanshu> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<akucowok> #Surabaya
<ijn> let me understand...it work without those ia32 libs?
<Newbiee> hi guys need your Help how can i watch swf files, i am using a 64 bit system?
<ijn> now it have support for 64 bit sys
<ijn> ?
<jtaji> vock: you are right for everything except wine (cross-over office), this installs to your user directory under ~/.wine/
<MTshNg> ":
<MTshNg> :\
<vock> jtaji: Would making a shortcut to point there work without problems? Or reinstall to a different directory?
<jtaji> Newbiee: you can't, there is no shockwave for linux
<rain> Hi all! Does anyone know how to disable sound for given program? Is there any program that I can use to control which application have access to soundserver?
<Newbiee> jtaji: no i dont think so it must work
<vock> jtaji: i guess i'd have to change permissions first, right?
<Boohbah> !pama
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pama
<jtaji> Newbiee: oh I guess swf is just flash
<Hiemanshu> jtaji, yes
<Hiemanshu> !swf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf
<jtaji> vock: not sure really, there might be a way to kludge it, I bet it's not recommended
<Hiemanshu> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Boohbah> rain: i'm not sure, but pulseadio mixer applet may be able to do that. https://launchpad.net/pama
<jtaji> vock: could ask in #winehq
<Hiemanshu> !flash > Newbiee
<ubottu> Newbiee, please see my private message
<Newbiee> jtaji: yes true but how can i make it work on a 64 bit system that really sucks sometimes
<vock> jtaji: thakns
<Zencyde> Man, when is the Gnash project going to catch up? D: Flash makes me hate life.
<raven_> can Software RAID5 have different partition sizes?
<jtaji> Newbiee: the other option is getting the linux 64-bit flash plugin version 10 beta direct from Adobe, it's really only one file and quite easy to install
<jtaji> Newbiee: I believe the package manager install still uses the 32-bit wrapper
<logophobia> hi, I suddenly can't boot anymore. Grub fails with an error 18 (cillinder size too large for bios). The pc is new and I have a 2g boot paritition so that can't be it. the hd is fine, I checked with smartmontools. I force fs-checked all the partititions, no errors. The UUIDs in grubs menu.lst are right. I even managed to boot it once by first booting a recovery disk and using that for staging. What could be the cause of such a sudden failure
<jtaji> Newbee: but it seems to work for most things
<Newbiee> jtaji: yes the flashplugin doesnt work for the swf files ok i will check that
<BrixSat> hello
<mac9416> logophobia: Someone I know fixed that by changing their drive jumpers.
<BrixSat> how can i set up a ics on ubuntu? eth0 is connecting using pppoe and eth1 is a staticip to my network
<logophobia> mac9416: it has always worked before. i have had ubuntu on this pc for over a year
<Hiemanshu> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Rashamra> hi i need help here i was initially able to use my usb thumb drive in kubuntu. However, ever since i switched to ubuntu it doesn't seem to recognise my thumb drive...i receive the "unable to mount location" message when i double click my usb drive icon in computer:///  as an added piece of info ever since i use ubuntu i had also started using a wireless g usb adapter
<logophobia> mac9416: it has to be a software problem
<bercik> Hello
<Hiemanshu> !ics > BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat, please see my private message
<mac9416> logophobia: have you Googled "grub error 18? You wouldn't believe the number of fixes there are. I think it's pretty easy.
<Hiemanshu> Rashamra, any errors?
<usr13> logophobia: The kernel that grub is trying to boot may be the issue, (just guessing here, I've not seen anything like this).  Do you have more than one kernel?  If so, try booting an laternative kernel.
<bercik> I have got some strange problem. In Synaptic the fast search doesnt work. Somebody seen this?
<Newbiee> jtaji: where can i find the 64 bit version dont find it on adobe.com
<Hiemanshu> Newbiee, it is on adobe
<Hiemanshu> wait
<jtaji> Newbee: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<mac9416> I'm trying to get the nvidia-glx-180 driver enabled. I go to Hardware Drivers and enable the thing. Then when I reboot it still isn't enabled and it says another version of the same driver is installed. I assume that's the .run I got from Nvidia's website? How do I get rid of the .run one and use the nvidia-glx-180.deb?
<Newbiee> jtaji:ok thnx
<Hiemanshu> Newbee, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<Hiemanshu> Newbiee, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<FloodBot1> Hiemanshu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> mac9416,  yes you have to uninstall the one you got from nvidia which apparenlty you didnt install correctly
 * Hiemanshu thinks how many people know Google exists 
<usr13> logophobia: You might boot from CD and try to repair grub, (may be just grub that has gone haywire). BUT.... the bottom line is that something has changed, something has been done to get it into this situation - if you can think back on what configuration changes may have taken place prior to this issue, you may find a clue as to what is amiss - what needs to be changed / fixed.
<coz_> mac9416,   run this in terminal to remove the previous install   sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-installer --uninstall
 * prappl93 laughs at Hiemanshu
<mac9416> coz_: Wow, you're good. OK, I'll try.
<b1_> zzzzzzzzz
<coz_> mac9416,  i would also,,, just to be safe.. reboot  after you uninstall that  then install the one from  hardeware dirvers
<coz_> mac9416, although out of curiosity...how did you try to install the one from nvidia?
<Hiemanshu> mac9416, you are lucky the ones from Nvidia dint scew up
<coz_> mac9416,  I usually install nvidia's   that's why I am asking
<jmspeex> I get frequent wifi network disconnects with this in the logs: "eth1: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:1d:7e:68:51:6b - assume out of range"
<BrixSat> Hiemanshu do i have to set 192.168.0.1 as my eth1 ip for internal network?
<jmspeex> Anyone knows how to fix that?
<Hiemanshu> BrixSat, yes
<logophobia> usr13: yeah, I am trying that. but sofar I haven't got a clue. I checked every grub setting (uuids, partitions..). recent updates. I googled the problem, but i mostly seems to happen on older pcs. ata disk seem to have to problem alot but i have a sata disk. a small boot partition seems to be a solution but i allready have a 1g boot partition.
<logophobia> usr13: i am going to keep trying
<BrixSat> Hiemanshu if i do that i loose ssh access
<logophobia> maybe a reinstall
<Hiemanshu> BrixSat, external computer?
<logophobia> after a backup
<BrixSat> no inside network
<Hiemanshu> BrixSat, then how do you loose the SSH access?
<Hiemanshu> BrixSat, not on the computer physically?
<prappl93> I have a question: on the Evolution e-mail client, how do I have it display everything? Where there should be pictures and stuff, there are just squares
<BrixSat> Hiemanshu simply not being able to use putty on the network
<Hiemanshu> BrixSat, i am leaving now i ll be back in 20 min
<BrixSat> Hiemanshu ok ok
<usr13> logophobia: mac9416 may have given a good clue.  If you have more than one drive that could be the problem.  If they are IDE and set to cable select, well, you may need to jumber them as master and slave, (could be that the bios is ordering them differently for some reason or other - I NEVER use cable select).  But this is a bit of a longshot....
<nisperuza> somebady speak spanish??????
<mac9416> coz_: I installed the Nvidia one by typing "sudo sh <driver name>.run"
<raven_> can Software RAID5 have different partition sizes?
<rumpel2> prappl93, settings > e-mail-settings -> html -> load pictures
<coz_> mac9416,  ok that is wrong  if you did it inside the terminal
<logophobia> usr13: i have 2 sata drives, the second was installed more then a month ago. I checked the bios and the order is correct
<vertix> anybody knows why would 8.10 not see a cdrom after fresh install and reboot?
<coz_> mac9416,   there is a file that needs to be edited first and then you have to go into console to install the driver
<mac9416> coz_: I did it from the console.
<flintwingel> raven_: it can, but the array will be limited by the size of the smallest partition
<Apache> Anyone got the same problem, i have just installed ubuntu 9.04 (upgrade) now my nx server is wierd, can't login to the desktop
<logophobia> bye
<Zencyde> Anyone tried 9.04 on a Core i7 yet? I'm considering building a new box in the future.
<mac9416> coz_: I just ran that command and rebooted. I got "Nvidia module faled to load... Screen(s) found but none with usable configuration.:
<prappl93> rumpel2, thanks
<coz_> mac9416, ok  however before that you would have to go into the  /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common  and change  DISABLED_MODULES=""   to   DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<usr13> logophobia: If you have a slackware install CD you can try and boot from it.  The slackware CD gives option to boot to particular root partition, if that partition is discovered correctly, it will boot to it and you will then know that it is only grub that is hosed, and at that point you can re-install grub.
<raven_> flintwingel and i cannot use the rest of the space? (e.g. by making half-half-partitions?
<Hemebond> It just occurred to me that AVI files might not actually have metadata in them and Nautilus is showing empty values for a reason.
<coz_> mac9416,  then reboot after running in console the nvidia sh
<pomsege> hi there,my toshiba doesnot give out audio when i play movie ,am using ubuntu 9.04 ...can anyone help me!!!
<mac9416> coz_: Don't use the .deb
<mac9416> ?
<Apache> no one?
<vertix> logophobia, if you have > 1 drive, and especially if they are of different types (ide/scsi/sata), get ready to waste a week to make it boot, partially because of drive swapping as drives order seen by grub at boot time could be different then when you generate a new grub on MBR. this is quite a trip actually
<coz_> mac9416,   right   I generally just download the nvidia driver from nvidia.com  however  the repo version is fine in jaunty
<usr13> if logophobia comes back, we should tell him to try unplugging the new drive and see if that let's it boot.
<coz_> mac9416,  although that particular 180.xx driver in ubunt's repor is not one of the best in the 180.xx series
<flintwingel> raven_: if you want to use the extra space you will have to repartion
<castaniette> msn
<vertix> btw, talking about grub, anybody knows at what exact point drive swapping happens and and what exact point grub drive mapping goest into effect
<coz_> mac9416,  there are only two versions in 180.xx drivers that are good  one is 180.17 BETA  and the other is 180.29 release
<mac9416> coz_: Well, I installed the deb one. Should I keep working with that one, or uninstall it and go with the .sh?
<coz_> mac9416,  the rest are buggie at best
<raven_> flintwingel how would it be with hdds: 500 gb, 250 gb, 200gb and 120 gb?
<coz_> mac9416,  is it working?
<mac9416> coz_: No I got: "Nvidia module faled to load... Screen(s) found but none with usable configuration."
<coz_> mac9416,  oooo
<usr13> vertix: I don't think grub does "drive mapping", it just takes information from bios.
<mac9416> :-(
<coz_> mac9416,  did you reboot?
<mac9416> coz_: Yezzir
<flintwingel> raven_: if you want to use one raid5 array across all four disks then you will be limited to a 120GB partition on each disk
<vertix> usr13, then what is the meaning of /boot/grub/device.map?
<coz_> mac9416,  go to pastebin and paste the entire   /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_reno> i know its bad practice, but does anybody know a command or script to run a command as root and automatically feed the root password?
<flintwingel> raven_: you can then use the rest of the space on the three larger disk, either as simple partitions, or another raid array
<coz_> !pastebin | mac9416
<ubottu> mac9416: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<raven_> flintwingel when i leave out the 120 i have 600 gb then?
<jrib> _reno: find a better way
<mac9416> coz_: OK, just a min.
<_reno> jrib: come again?
<jrib> _reno: what exactly do you want to do?  Why do you need this?
<vertix> usr13, the booting sequence and relationship between which drive is seen at what order is a very complex issue, considering initramfs
<scunizi> coz_: mac9416 the latest driver from nvidia that works very well is 180.51
<_reno> jrib: all i want to do is to make a small script to do the job of sudo, but without the prompt or with the password as a parameter
<usr13> vertix:  cat /boot/grub/device.map  will show you the meaning of it.
<flintwingel> raven_: using just the 200/250/500 disks you will have a raid array of 400GB, using all four disk you will have 360GB of space
<vertix> usr13, i know, but at what exact point does that mapping kicks in? what is semantics of it?
<raven_> flintwingel what would be the best raid level then? raid 0?
<Hiemanshu> .
<Hiemanshu> BrixSat, still here?
<llml> Anyone: I have a problem here. I mount one partition to /home. my OS have been reinstalled with the original user accounts and I kept the mount point. But I failed to read the files in my home folder. I guess my user id has been changed.  Any suggestions?
<BrixSat> Hiemanshu  ysap
<usr13> vertix: But grub only does one thing, it boots a kernel. And that kernel is located at a pre-determined location.  If it is there it boots, if it is elswhere, it fails.
<Hiemanshu> BrixSat, so what exactly is going on?
<flintwingel> raven_: raid0 is not really raid... there is no redundancy
<jrib> _reno: yeah, i got that.  But WHY?
<BrixSat> i have a e nic card pc
<vertix> usr13, if it is used by grub BEFORE it actually starts booting, it is one thing, and if it is use after root partition is mounted it is a different thing. try to predict which drive is going to be in what place...
<_reno> jrib: curiosity never killed the cat :) im just exploring linux
<belal> hello
<BrixSat> Hiemanshu my pc has 2 nics, eth0 is ppoe and eth1 is internal to my network
<vertix> usr13, it is not that easy, at least from what i have seen
<flintwingel> raven_: you could create 2 raid1 arrays - 200+200 from the 500 and 250+250 from the 500 - 450 total
<grawity> _reno: 'sudo'
<jrib> _reno: man sudoers, read aboun NOPASSWD
<BrixSat> Hiemanshu if i switch the ip to the 192.168.0.1  i lose the access via ssh
<belal> i make an account and when i try to edit /etc/fstab  , i gotbelal is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported, so i i should i add belal to sudoers , how can i do this ?
<Hiemanshu> BrixSat, before you can can access via SSH you will need to set it up
<mac9416> coz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173675/
<BrixSat> Hiemanshu :p im using ssh  now
<coz_> mac9416,  looking
<Hiemanshu> BrixSat, no physicall access?
<_reno> jrib: i know about that trick, but that temporairily permenantly disables the password.. i would prefer that didnt happen
<belal> any help ?
<jtaji> belal: from an account that does have sudo access, sudo adduser belal admin
<BrixSat> yap i switch the ip to the one sugested on the ics manual you gave me i loose access to it
<mac9416> coz_: 3sec remaining, 5hr remaining, 4min remaining... :-P
<grawity> _reno: What do you mean by "that temporairily permanently disables the password"?
<usr13> vertix: no, it is as simple as I said.  If the kernel is where /boot/grub/device.map says it is, it will boot it, if it is not, it fails.
<belal> thanks jtaji
<mac9416> coz_: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! That seems important.
<vertix> usr13, to boot the kernel, you need to know on which drive your / file system partition is and on. When grub just starts booting, it sees your drives as bios shows, but during the process of booting, your 1st bios drive may become the last one and by the time of doing fsck, you may be looking at a wrong partition because drives were already swapped
<_reno> grawity: by editing the sudoers file as told, you can make sudo not prompt you for the password
<jrib> _reno: 1) it's not a trick 2) what you just said makes no sense: how do you temporarily permanently do something?
<grawity> _reno: I know, so? Isn't that what you want?
<varun> hello everyone
<Hiemanshu> BrixSat, oh i get it
<booter> i just upgraded to 9.04 and i would like to go back to 8.10 is there a restore feature for this
<varun> This channel is really moving
<coz_> mac9416, also pastebin  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hiemanshu> BrixSat, that is a little odd thing do you have firewall and other things setup?
<jtaji> booter: no, you would need to reinstall
<varun> could some one tell me how to talk a bit sloweron this channel
<mac9416> coz_: OK, brb... 10min remaining, 3hr remaining...
<_reno> grawity: mostly.. but id like to still be able to use sudo normally..
<vertix> usr13, not true and i have seen it first hand. even if you are saying grub> root (hd0,7) and it IS at hd0 location, it does not mean you are going to boot correctly
<BrixSat> Hiemanshu no just a fresh ubuntu install
<grawity> _reno: then add only that command as NOPASSWD.
<pomsege> hello anyone help please
<booter> since it is installed first and i use grub to boot will i loose any of vista?
<Hiemanshu> BrixSat, give me a sec
<Hiemanshu> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<_reno> grawity: hmm, good point. thanks! jrib too
<rumpel2> booter, not, if your careful enough
<vertix> usr13, you see, when you to a setup in grub, your drives are swapped cause you are fully booted, so when you generate a grub on MBR, that drive order is not the same as grub will see it when it starts booting
<usr13> vertix: Bit of the BIOS orders them correctly, it will boot every time, if not it wont - that is the bottom line.
<jtaji> varun: just ask your question and use nicknames when responding to someone as I have done to you
<usr13> But*
<varun> sure thanks
<grawity> _reno: reno ALL=(ALL) ALL, NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/whatever -- mayw work
<wangkeke> The required software to play this file is not installed. You need to install suitable plugins to play media files. Do you want to search for a plugin that supports the selected file?
<wangkeke> The search will also include software which is not officially supported.
<wangkeke> why??
<varun> I will -----so the problem here is that I had a part of unused space on my hd and selected a mount point and mounted it
<wangkeke> mms is what??
<wangkeke> how to install it?
<scunizi> coz_: mac9416 in my experience with nvidia drivers, installing the one direct from nvidia without removing the preinstalled ubuntu nvidia bits, tends to muck things up.. to uninstall the nvidia.com driver "sudo sh ./NVIDia.yada.yada --uninstall"  then reboot.. or remove the ubuntu synaptic nvidia bits then reinstall the driver from nvidia.com to fix the kernel mod.
<varun> I see that the new partitions' used space is also showing there but an earlier partition also mounted on /media i,e /media/disk
<jtaji> wangkeke: that probably refers to the main repo, which is "officially" supported, versus the universe repo, which is "community" supported
<booter> rumpel2 thank you. i just do a regular install on my ubuntu partition eh
<Hiemanshu> BrixSat, you will need to phyically set it up on the server and client before you can connect
<varun> so the result is that my ubuntu partition is 10gigs and the two other media partitions 20 and 25(this being the new one) and I have used 7.6 gigs on the new one
<varun> <varun> but this 7.6 is also shown as used space in my 10 gigs ubuntu partiotion and so I dont have much space on the ubuntu partition but this is wrong and should not be what did I do wrong anyone
<mac9416> scunizi: I already ran the Nvidia driver's --uninstall.
<varun> jtaji:could u tell me what the problem is
<BrixSat> Hiemanshu ok
<vertix> usr13, do you fully understand how booting and grub generation works? cause then you could tell me at what exact point grub's mapping goes into effect and at what exact point in booting sequence drive swapping takes place
<mac9416> coz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173681/
<coz_> mac9416,  ok  open a terminal and type    nvidia-xconfig
<jasonmchristos> I have advanced partitioning on my laptop. One one partition is ubuntu studio on another partition is ubuntu jaunty. How would I go about using the same separate third partition as /home for both systems and same /home/user/ directory for the same user on both systems?
<mac9416> coz_: OK, just a sec...
<coz_> mac9416,   then restart  X
<coz_> mac9416,  but do it properly  with ctrl+alt+F1   then log in then  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<der|> 1474 dudez, wow
<s3r3n1t7> I've done an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04, everything works cleanly. The only issue that i currently have is that WoW (World Of Warcraft) will not work properly whereas it did work perfectly before.
<varun> I see that the new partitions' used space is also showing there but an earlier partition also mounted on /media i,e /media/disk
<she_dyed> jasonmchristos, you can mount that partition in either one
<wind> добрый день. не поскажите какой файлик удалить чтобы пересобралось меню в гном?
<eseven73> !ru | wind
<ubottu> wind: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<carpii> s3r3n1t7, you run it in crossover?  or wine or something?
<s3r3n1t7> carpii, wine
<carpii> ok well i think upgrading disables any third party repo's
<carpii> so try enabling winehq again and update
<s3r3n1t7> carpii, i know, so i've reenabled those repo's and updated.
<carpii> oh, ok
<BrixSat> Hiemanshu i cant set up the ip 192.168.0.1
<jasonmchristos> she_dyed: i know that i can mount it in either one but how do i tell both systems to use it as /home and will the user files of one user 'jason' be able to be used as the same home directory for the user 'jason' on the other system
<vertix> usr13, cause what i am seeing is this: when you generate grub from livecd, your drive order is not the same as bios drive order. So, if you do grub> find /boot/grub/stage1, it will find it, but it will be not in the same order as grub will see it when you start booting. so when you do grub> setup (hd0), at boot time it will be (hd1), and when your / file system starts getting loaded, it wont be found, and all other partitions will be wron
<vertix> g because you are in different drive order than what grub thinks
<Hiemanshu> BrixSat, thats the only wy
<Hiemanshu> way
<cexpert11> All:  Have 2 Unix boxes that only use com1 TTY for terminal sessions.  Where is howto on using com1 in Terminal session so I can access these boxes with my null modem cable from existing Ubuntu desktop?
<nathan7> cexpert11: Use minicom.
<jtaji> cexpert11: or gtkterm
<vertix> wind, oni zdes' po russki ne govoryat, (poka) :)
<zeina> #zagaia
<mac9416> coz_: I missed those last two lines and just rebooted :-) Same problem. The xorg.conf is different, but the log and error messages are the same.
<nathan7> cexpert11: http://paste.cluenet.org/2119 <-- minicom config
<coz_> mac9416,  ok which nvidia-glx version is installed?
<mythril> Is anyone else having bizarre issues with mouse input today?
<mac9416> coz_: 180.44
<coz_> mac9416,  ok   sudo apt-get autoremove  nvidia-glx-180.44
<cexpert11> jtaji, nathan7: These are native in 8.04 with no install? or is install needed.  Right now Inet on linux/unix is down, gateway out so need something not needing install.
<nathan7> Hmm
<jtaji> cexpert11: neither installed by default
<nathan7> Minicom isn't default
<mac9416> coz_: well, the package name is nvidia-glx-180 but the version is .44. I'll run the command....
<mythril> When I click my mouse it is not always registering the click at the location of my cursor, sometimes it registers at some previously clicked location
<nathan7> lulzy.
<fen__> hi
<mythril> When I click my mouse it is not always registering the click at the location of my cursor, sometimes it registers at some previously clicked location, this is highly disconcerting, please advise.
<mac9416> coz_: OK, nvidia-glx-180 removed.
<coz_> mac9416,   sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<fen__> little problem on jaunty: started screen session... start mc inside that session... mc needs key "F9" for menu... screen from ubuntu, too
<cexpert11> jtaji, nathan7: What is keeping inet down is it is wireless and misplaced the CD for D-Link DWL-G520 V2B, and none of driver I find online work.  On the CD were 5 sets of drivers.  Mine was 3 levels deep and had to dig for them.  Gateway is Win box and autorun would not install.  Had to do manual install.
<fen__> how can i change F9 in ubuntu-screen to "CTRL-F9"?
<nathan7> cexpert11: Hmm, try DLing it somewhere else.
<nathan7> cexpert11: You on jaunty?
<fen__> and no... google on "ubuntu screen mc F9" doesnt help
<coz_> mac9416,    is that done ?
<nathan7> cexpert11: Just fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/minicom/minicom_2.3-1ubuntu1_i386.deb for i386
<nathan7> cexpert11: And dpkg -i it on the other box
<insan126> hallo..my name is insan
<mac9416> coz_: No, working. See, the Jaunty machine is offline. I have to download the files and install them by hand. Well, I generate my own repo and use that.
<coz_> mac9416,   ah ok let me know
<mac9416> coz_: So, there's quite a bit of file shuffling.
<mythril> When I click my mouse it is not always registering the click at the location of my cursor, sometimes it registers at some previously clicked location, this is highly unusable, please advise using 8.10.
<coz_> ok
<mac9416> coz_: Will do.
<cexpert11> jtaji, nathan7: my Install CD is 8.04, but ran upgrade, so should be on 8.10.  Not going to 9.04 till I see the traffic die down and know most bugs are gone.
<fen__> noone using screen+mc+jaunty here?
<Hiemanshu> !wine
<she_dyed> jasonmchristos, mount /dev/its-on /home/ and when I add a new user I specify  the ./home/dir i want him to use
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Hiemanshu> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jasonmchristos> she_dyed: thank you
<coz_> mac9416,  in that case also get this     sudo apt-get install linux-source
<nathan7> cexpert11: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/minicom/minicom_2.3-1ubuntu1_i386.deb then
<she_dyed> jasonmchristos, yw
<mythril> When I click my mouse it is not always registering the click at the location of my cursor, sometimes it registers at some previously clicked location, this is highly unusable, please advise using 8.10.
<nathan7> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<coz_> mac9416,  then go here http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_180.29.html and download the 180.29 driver  onto the Desktop
<mac9416> coz_: OK...
<usr13> vertix: "most operating systems don't tell GRUB how to map BIOS drives to OS devices correctly--GRUB merely "guesses" the mapping. This will succeed in most cases, but not always..."
<cexpert11> nathan7: Great idea, will save and flash it over.
<coz_> mac9416,  although I am not sure this is going to work well without being connected to the internet   cant you connet that machine up?
<coz_> connect
<she_dyed> mythril, you have the right driver for the mouse, is it a regular mouse?
<usr13> vertix: "...Therefore, GRUB provides you with a map file called the "device map", which you must fix if it is wrong."
<mac9416> coz_: No, my internet is through Verizon, a whtdoyoucallit, laptop card. My Ubuntu box is a desktop.
<mythril> she_dyed: touchpad, been working fine for nearly 2 years, this is a recent development
<coz_> mac9416,  ah ok
<tabash> hi
<mythril> she_dyed: as in the last 6 hours or so
<Viper550> This whole Ubuntu One controverst...
<Viper550> *controversy
<Seeker`> Viper550: not in here
<usr13> vertix: But that is done during the process of installing grub.
<she_dyed> does a reboot square it away, what was the latest thing you've installed mythril
<tabash> heloo
<dreammmmboy> hey
<FlightlessDuck> Hai Guys!!!
<tabash> how r u gusy
<mythril> she_dyed: last thing I installed was a recent update to the chromium development preview
<she_dyed> and did you just play it full screen mythril
<coz_> mac9416,  is there an ethernet slot in the back of the laptop?  I wonder if you can piggyback that connection?
<mythril> she_dyed: don't know how that could've had an effect tho
<mythril> she_dyed: not the game, the browser
<cexpert1> jtaji, nathan7: Supposed to come on with NICK=TBotNik, but never does, and there is way to suppress the IP in the name and do not know HOWTO on that either.
<she_dyed> does it do mouse gestures mythril
<nathan7> Hmm
<mythril> chromium
<mythril> she_dyed: chromium?
<cexpert1> nathan7: Is there an official Pidgin IRC channel?
<s3r3n1t7> I've done an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04, everything works cleanly. The only issue that i currently have is that WoW (World Of Warcraft) will not work properly whereas it did work perfectly before.
<she_dyed> yes mythril
<nathan7> cexpert11: Ask on #freenode for supressing the ip
<mythril> she_dyed: I have rebooted since I last ran chromium
<grawity> cexpert1: #pidgin, here on Freenode
<nathan7> cexpert11: look on the freenode site
<nathan7> grawity: GRAWFACE!
<mac9416> coz_: Yep, got ethernet. IDK about piggybacking, might be possible. I wouldn't know how.
<mythril> she_dyed: and the problem has shown up since then
<Fumoh`> I'm having the weirdest issue... none of my desktop icons are showing up, and I can't right click or paste anything on my desktop.  Anyone know what may cause this?
<cexpert1> grawity: Thanks, see what I can learn there
<ionine> hro FlightlessDuck
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "lipurple is a library intended to be used by programmers seeking to write an IM client that connects to ,any IM networks..." I am considering to remove the package pidgin-data. This would need to remove libpurple0 first. Can I remove safely libpurple0 if I am no programmer to write a program without endangering my access to IM networks?
<FlightlessDuck> haro ionine
<nathan7> *libpurple
<nathan7> bullgard4: Pidgin appears to be the only program that uses it
<she_dyed> does it do mouse gestures like the other browsers mythril
<grawity> bullgard4: libpurple is used by the programs themselves too - so if you use Pidgin, for example, then better keep it.
<s3r3n1t7> bullgard4, it's a library used by programmers. If you use IM networks, you'll need it.
<FlightlessDuck> sup yo??
<mythril> she_dyed: doubt it
<nathan7> s3r3n1t7: Not really.
<nathan7> Also, lame nick.
<grawity> bullgard4: But if you don't use Pidgin or Finch, then you can remove it.
<mythril> she_dyed: Either way I haven't ran it on this boot
<endrix> ciao a tutti
<nathan7> !it | endrix
<ubottu> endrix: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<s3r3n1t7> nathan7, i don't debate my nick in here. Also, a statement of "Not really" isn't helpful without explaining why.
<bullgard4> nathan7, grawity s3r3n1t7 : Thank you for commenting.
<mac9416> s3r3n1t7: Love the nick. Unique, to be sure.
<nathan7> s3r3n1t7: Irssi doesn't use it, amsn doesn't use it, * doesn't use it. Except pidgin/finch.
<drone> has anybody ever had a system working perfectly fine with desktop effects and all, but the xorg.conf be totally blank?
<drone> I'm running 9.04 on a lenovo laptop with intel integrated graphics
<s3r3n1t7> nathan7, If he doesn't need it, sure he can remove it. But if he wants access to IM networks, the dependencies are more then likely to depend on it.
<usr13> drone: Yes
<drone> its just strange, I've never seen a working system with a blank xorg.conf
<ozzmosis> drone: I don't know if there's an open source 3D driver that's good enough to do that?
<drone> I was wanting to adjust something in there but now I'm not sure how
<shadeslayer> drone: perhaps you should look at the release notes once :)
<usr13> drone: Now days, the xorg.conf file is used only if it exists.
<nathan7> s3r3n1t7: It'll ask before removing
<ozzmosis> drone: (where I'm assuming an empty xorg.conf would try to load any compatible FOSS drivers)
<drone> I did not know that
<ozzmosis> +automatically
<drone> I assumed it was always used
<usr13> drone: xorg can [now] take it or leave it.
<s3r3n1t7> nathan7, wasn't that what the whole discussion was about ...
<drone> interesting
<ozzmosis> drone: X is a bit better these days :)
<mac9416> coz_: You sure I'm gonna need to recompile the kernel?
<drone> so what should I do about setting the ctrl+alt+backspace to work again?
<drone> I believe its something like "nozap"
<shadeslayer> with the video modes now being integrated with the kernel,X will become history soon :P
<nathan7> s3r3n1t7: ...
<coz_> mac9416,  no you wont have to recompile the kernel but you do need the linux source
<she_dyed> drone: or dontzap
<jrib> !dontzap | drone
<ubottu> drone: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<RxDx> what do you guys think is better and fast.. QT or GTK?
<mac9416> coz_: OK, you had me worried :-)
<jrib> !ot | RxDx
<ubottu> RxDx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usr13> drone: I suppose you'd have to create the xorg.conf file.  (Not sure tho).
<drone> ah
<drone> ok
<raylu> how do i prevent bluetooth from turning on when i boot jaunty? update-rc.d -f remove bluetooth only prevents bluetooth tools from startin
<RxDx> jrib, ok.. thanks
<raylu> v
<raylu> *g
<drone> thank you for the helpful info :)
<shadeslayer> raylu: see man hcitools for the commands
<mac9416> coz_: Verizon puts a 5g/month cap on me and big downloads make me cringe. Their stupid bandwidth meter is buggy too. But I can take 50 megs
<usr13> drone: You can have X create it for you. I think it is   dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<shadeslayer> raylu: one sec
<drone> cool
<coz_> mac9416,  ok  let me know when all is downloaded
<shadeslayer> raylu: man hcitool
<czert> mplayer want not load next chapter on dvd... why??
<drone> usr13: would that mess up the settings I currently have? things are running quite smoothly
<icqnumber> the power supply to my box was interrupted, and from now on gnome fails to start, at least no kernel panic, what can be done in this case? x is not broken gdm is fine, and gnome is not loading, a lot of pop-ups do appear, letting me know that gnome setting could not be loaded correctly, or gnome packages was not installed correctly! all i have i only pop-ups and a brawn screen. and popup with this error message: Failed to contact configuration ser
<icqnumber> ver; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Could not send message to gconf daemon: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus))
<FloodBot1> icqnumber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> drone: If it does, you may simply  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fumoh`> Anyone know why  desktop icons wouldn't show up in Gnome?
<drone> so, if xorg.conf isn't being used, then where is the config located? or is there not one?
<usr13> drone: There's also gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<nium-_> Noob Q: Using the "Partition Editor", I am deleting every partition on my USB disk. Then, the "Make USB Startup Disk" tool shows me a "Format" button, which I click. Finally, I click on "Make Startup Disk". The processes finishes, and the USB disk is STILL not bootable. Any clues?
<raylu> shadeslayer: i'm pretty sure that's not going to do it. that's for manipulating the bluetooth device
<treyh> are there any ventrilo rooms on here, can't get mine to work
<raylu> shadeslayer: even if i turned it off with hcitool, it wouldn't happen at boot
<shadeslayer> Fumoh`: maybe you set nautilus to not to draw the desktop
<CarlFK> drone: there isn't one - xorg uses defaults and probing.  you can use one if you want to override
<usr13> drone: See for yourself:  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fumoh`> shadeslayer, Where can I check for that?
<shadeslayer> raylu: maybe adding the command to rclocal
<shadeslayer> Fumoh`: alt+F2 > gconf-editor > apps/nautilus/pref
<raylu> shadeslayer: not exactly a clean solution. i'll poke around in the bios later
<CarlFK> do I need to install some package so that I can:  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 sdb1; mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4dev'
<usr13> drone: If it IS there, remove it and see what happens: mkdir /etc/X11/backup ; mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/backukp/
<shadeslayer> raylu: its messy but imho it should work
<usr13> drone: or mv /etc/X11/* /etc/X11/backup
<CarlFK> nium-_: not all usb sticks are bootable - its a hardware thing that I don't understand
<shadeslayer> CarlFK: um, dont you think instead of ext4dev it should be ext4
<raylu> CarlFK: not all hardware is capable of booting usb tsicks
<raylu> *sticks
<usr13> drone: And if you want to put it back as it was: cp /etc/X11/backup/* /etc/X11/
<she_dyed> is it an old laptop CarlFK
<CarlFK> shadeslayer: heck if I know - thats the error mount is displaying
<nium-_> CarlFK, this is a standard Kingston usb stick. I've booted from it other OS'es before. Should work. The host is either VMWare or a recent Dell PC. Should boot it.
<Kangarooo> what would you recommend to do when I have found bug but not shure if the ubuntu-doc bug it is like not full info and I also know a solution 4 programm and that one who edited last also should be invited .. but to witch bug as I don't know how better to make them all connect together?
<CarlFK> nium-_: k - never mind me then :)
<usr13> drone: Of course, you have to use sudo for all that.... but you get the  point, right?
<CarlFK> Kangarooo: /j #ubuntu-bugs - ask them
<she_dyed> ignore me CarlFK wrong user
<shadeslayer> Kangarooo: you mean you wish to modify help docs?
<raylu> CarlFK, shadeslayer: when ext4 was in development (not stable), it was called ext4dev. since then, it has been renamed to ext4
<raylu> CarlFK: if it is choosing the wront fs type, first check /etc/fstab. then, use -t ext4
<CarlFK> raylu: ah - yeah, this drive came from a box running jaunty beta
<shadeslayer> raylu: thats what im thinking
<drone> usr13: yes, I get the point. It's just weird to me because I've been using linux for a few years now and this is the first time I've seen a blank xorg.conf
<raylu> CarlFK: but my guess is that /etc/fstab is telling it to try to mount it as ext4dev
<Fumoh`> shadeslayer, I went in, Desktop was enabled, however I disabled it and re-enabled it and now everything's working fine.  Thanks for your help!
<CarlFK> raylu: or just mkfs it again - theres nothing on it yet
<raylu> CarlFK: that likely won't fix anything
<shadeslayer> Fumoh`: no problems
<drone> usr13: I kind of did a double take, hehe
<CarlFK> raylu: no entry in fstab - just my mount command
<raylu> CarlFK: are you still on jaunty beta?
<felix_> Hi there! I installed ubuntu lately and somehow my cd drive does not work. Any ideas?
<CarlFK> raylu: I have a 2nd box that might be out of date
<usr13> drone: Progress.... things change - hard to keep up.  I know the feeling. :)
<she_dyed> drone does ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf show anything am curious now
<axisys> what happend to upstart .. i dont see it in jaunty
<shadeslayer> felix_: can ubuntu see it?
<axisys> !info upstart
<ubottu> upstart (source: upstart): event-based init daemon. In component main, is required. Version 0.3.9-8 (jaunty), package size 169 kB, installed size 352 kB
<Kangarooo> shadeslayer: well I ithink I found a bug and as I don't know how corectly to do that better I submit my experience on launchpad BUT to where? to programm as wishlist to make better and to Ubuntu-Bug section also I think so they are also informed about that but how to easyst way to inform thouse who are modifying that doc
<icqnumber> the power supply to my box was interrupted, and from now on gnome fails to start, at least no kernel panic, what can be done in this case? x is not broken gdm is fine, but gnome is not loading, a lot of pop-ups do appear, letting me know that gnome setting could not be loaded correctly! popup with this error message: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have st
<icqnumber> ale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Could not send message to gconf daemon: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus))
<CarlFK> raylu: I was using it to consoldate files from a buch of old drives onto one drive, then mkfs the old drive, just put it in my current janty, got the error
<FloodBot1> icqnumber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<felix_> shadeslayer: See it like... what? It does not matter what kind of CD I put in - it does not get recognized.
<Adola> Hi!  Will ATI cards work with 9.04 with the nice FGLRX drivers now?
<shadeslayer> Kangarooo: i cant follow you,better ask in ubuntu-bugs
<shadeslayer> felix_: does lspci show the drive?
<usr13> drone: You might want to do something like:  mkdir /etc/X11/backup ; mv /etc/X11/* /etc/X11/backukp/ ; dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<axisys> hmm apt-get says it installed upstart but i run it, says command not found
<drone> usr13: yes, it just shows that the file is owned by root and that it was created when I first did the install
<drone> usr13: and when I cat the file, I get nothing back
<usr13> drone: Or:  mkdir /etc/X11/backup ; mv /etc/X11/* /etc/X11/backukp/ ; gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<raylu> CarlFK: i don't really understand what you mean by the old box. it doesn't really matter what was used to create the partition
<usr13> drone: Just hide it and see what happens.
<cfedde> which flash plugin should I choose?
<usr13> drone:   mkdir /etc/X11/backup ; mv /etc/X11/*
<raylu> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<axisys> man upstart shows nothing either!
<chuck_> Adola, It is hit and miss the ati driver does not like the updated Xserver
<CarlFK> raylu: would it matter if I used an older mkfs -t ext4dev ?
<cfedde> thanks!
<raylu> CarlFK: oh. it might... i'd certainly remake it with the new kernel if that was the case
<maximenko> server bnc.endpoint.nu:6667 darkdevil:oslotime78
<Adola> chuck_: So, what exactly does that mean?
<CarlFK> raylu: or exactly: sudo mkfs -t ext4 -T largefile4 -T ext4dev /dev/sdc1
<drone> usr13: I moved it, do you want me to log out and log back in on that thing to see if it blows up ? haha
<usr13> drone: But that's all it is, if it is blank or does not exist, xorg configures itself via the hardware detection process.  That way, if you change hardware, no problem it just cofigures accordingly.
<usr13> drone: Sure try it...
<cexpert1> brb: restarting Pidgin
<felix_> shadeslayer: I don't think it shows up. My internet is really slow here - I'm currently trying to output it to pastebin.
<felix_> shadeslayer: Here it goes: http://pastebin.com/d574e7706
<cutout> Hi, the touchpad is not working anymore on my ubuntu 9.04 this is after I clicked the fun+F6 (which toggles the touchpad) it turned it off but it turn it on again :(
<drone> usr13: you're absolutely right. I moved the file and when I logged back in, it didn't create a new one or anything. it's just not there
<shadeslayer> felix_: one moment
<drone> usr13: thats awesome !
<usr13> drone: Yea it's very nice.
<raylu> drone: also fun is xrandr
<drone> usr13: so I'm assuming that this is a sign (well that and the fact that everything worked out of the box no prob) that lenovo systems work extremely well with linux?
<mac9416> coz_: linux-source/nvidia driver are both downloaded
<CarlFK> raylu: um, what happened to the man page for ext4?   drive will hold 6g -20g files
<raylu> thinkpads generally work well with linux ,yes
<raylu> CarlFK: huh?
<raylu> CarlFK: i wasn't aware of a manpage for ext4
<shadeslayer> felix_: can you see the CD drive in nautilus ?
<coz_> mac9416,  ok now   gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<drone> I actually bought the laptop in question for my g/f and even coming from an all mac background, she loves it
<CarlFK> raylu: man mkfs had ext4 stuff in it
<coz_> mac9416,   change   DISABLED_MODULES=""   to    DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<cutout> Hi, the touchpad is not working anymore on my ubuntu 9.04 this is after I clicked the fun+F6 (which toggles the touchpad) it turned it off but it wont turn it on again :(
<mac9416> coz_: working...
<CarlFK> raylu: hmm, maybe not... where did I see it...
<raylu> CarlFK: man mkfs.ext4
<usr13> drone: Well, yep it appears so.  I guess it's just a hardware compatability thing, if everything is well supported, you're good to go.
<felix_> shadeslayer: No.
<drone> AWESOME
<dam0> hello
<CarlFK> raylu: ah,  thanks.
 * ddafsddds yawns  ?DCC SEND "dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddde¡®¡¤e¡®?e¡®?e¡¯€e¡®o" 0 0 0
<coz_> mac9416,   then ctrl+alt+F1  then  log in then  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  then cd to the location of the downloaded driver  and    sudo   sh NV  hit tab to complete name   then answer yes to all   then    when finished    sudo   init 6  to reboot
<drone> so to fix the ctrl+alt+backspace (I already taught my g/f this so I dont want to change it) I just get the dontzap package?
<usr13> drone: I guess for a mac user, linux is just like mac on steriods
<drone> usr13: indeed :)
<shadeslayer> drone: yes
<dam0> any ideas how i can find out what is wrong with my laptop hardware? the screen doesnt seem rite it flickers somtimes when i close and open programs
<ziroday> drone: yep!
<coz_> mac9416,  if you are not familiar with those commands I am going to suggest writing them down on paper :)
<ziroday> drone: and then do sudo dontzap --disable
<ths> >join ubuntu6fr
<DexterLB> hello. I know that $1, $2, $3... in a shell script are passed as arguments. But how do I tell the script to pass all the arguments to my program?
<usr13> drone: The mac os is just FreeBSD
<ths> pfff
<CarlFK> DexterLB: $*
<DexterLB> aaaaaaaaaaah
<DexterLB> so simple
<DexterLB> thanks
<mac9416> coz_: Paper?! How archaic!
<shadeslayer> felix_: you there?
<coz_> mac9416,   lol  yes but how  functional
<felix_> shadeslayer: Ofc! :)
<drone> usr13: I know, but sometimes its hard to sell mac zealots on linux
<usr13> drone: It is very good, I love the mac os, it is simple, straight forward and stable as a rock.  But... it's not quite as powerful / versitle as linux
<Etanol> can a symlink link to a directory?
<drone> I love the mac os too, I just love linux* more
<shadeslayer> felix_: so can you see the drive in Computer??
<felix_> shadeslayer: No. I can't.
<usr13> drone: I'll tell you that, but will not tell a mac user
<usser> Etanol, yes
<dam0> any ideas how i can find out what is wrong with my laptop hardware? the screen doesnt seem rite it flickers somtimes when i close and open programs
<dam0> ?
<mac9416> coz_: OK, working...
<shadeslayer> felix_: ok can you put in a CD and paste the output of dmesg | tail?
<cutout> Hi, the touchpad is not working anymore on my ubuntu 9.04 this is after I clicked the fun+F6 (which toggles the touchpad) it turned it off but it wont turn it on again :(
<coz_> mac9416,  ok
<chuck_> Adola, well for me i cannot get hdmi sound, video tearing is horrible, now keep in mind it worked great in intrepid with tweaking, The same settings have no effect in jaunty,
<usr13> drone: The best operating system is always the best one you've used so far.
<raylu> coz_: why aren't we installing nvidia drivers from the repositories?
<mjm521> =-O
<CarlFK> raylu: /etc/mke2fs.conf has  both ext4 and ext4dev - should the mention of ext4dev be reported as a bug?
<Adola> chuck_: Yeah, I fear that I'm trapped in 8.10 untill a hardware upgrade.
<coz_> raylu,   it didnt work for him probably because he tried installing the downloded nividia drivers first
<drone> usr13: yes indeed. Anything but win server 2003, ugh :(
<raylu> CarlFK: why is that a bug? you can make ext4dev filesystems
<raylu> coz_: the "downloaded" drivers?
<coz_> raylu,  from nvidia's site
<raylu> coz_: and isn't that what you were walking him through?
<dam0> how can i finf out if i have a hardware problem? i think i do as my screen flash`s somtimes....please help
<coz_> raylu,  at this point yes
<mjm521> 8-)
<coz_> raylu,  the glx  wouldnt work  although Ididnt ask which card o0
<felix_> shadeslayer: Coming up, takes some time since my internetconnection is real, real slow!
<raylu> coz_: so, again, why aren't we installing nvidia drivers from the repositories?
<shadeslayer> felix_: no problems
<coz_> raylu,   we couldnt get them working
<drone> usr13: speaking of servers, how do you think ubuntu server would do as an email server ? and postfix, sendmail, * ?
<usr13> drone: MS has good a OS It is not better than Linux, but it's good.  It's not better than Linux, it's just different.  That's about as far as I'll go.
<CarlFK> raylu: just checking with someone who seem to knonw whats going on :)
<coz_> raylu,  ontop of which the 180.44 driver is not one of the betterones
<drone> usr13: I'm just speaking from experience, supporting servers and clients in an all windows shop makes me miserable
<usr13> drone: Will do fine. (A whole lot better than MS)
<coz_> raylu,  the only drivers from the 180.xx series that are nearly bug free are the 180.17 BETA and the 180.29 release
<raylu> coz_: 180 is in the repos
<coz_> raylu,  in the repo is the 180.44
<chuck_> Adola, I installed the radeonhd driver from git. have HDMI sound, tear free video, but no hardware 3d acceleration.
<DexterLB> grr, for some reason I've closed the chat window
<drone> usr13: I've got a client that needs to send out 500-700 emails a day and they need something stable that will get the job done and work with winxp/thunderbird clients
<Adola> chuck_: I've been on #ATi, and I think i'm going for xorg....I'm goign to switch to opensource.
<felix_> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/d631a19a4 !
<DexterLB> anyway, is there a way in a shell script to cd to the folder where the shell script is, no matter where it's executed from?
<tanveer> is thier mixcraft 4 for linux
<usr13> drone: When you get into servers, Linux is the way to go for sure.  It's kind of like the difference in a brick house  and wood siding house.
<ziroday> tanveer: there is mixx
<tanveer> mixx?
<tanveer> where do i find it
<prathamesh> hello guys check this video http://lunduke.com/?p=429
<prathamesh> its on linux
<drone> usr13: when I came into this place, I ditched their svr 03 file server for a centos 5.2 samba system and I've gotten almost no calls about it since. Now they are in need of an email server and I've got to figure something out for them.
<shadeslayer> felix_: looks like the CD is detected but its not mounting
<felix_> shadeslayer: Okay, I hope this is easy to fix? :)
<DexterLB> isn't it mixxx?
<usser> DexterLB, $0 gives the full path to the shell script
<usr13> drone: I'm not really an expert on mail servers, there are probably others on here that can give you specific advise about mail servers, or other channels that deal with the various aspects of certain server packages.
<DexterLB> so cd "$0"
<eze2> hello. I'm just an "old time" linux user, and I've just revived this difficult laptop with xubuntu-9.04 -- very impressive work, everyone!
<shadeslayer> felix_: ok can you install lsscsi ?? just to confirm that the CD ROM is detected?
<flintwingel> drone: do they just need email or do they want shared contacts & diary as well?
<tanveer> i need acoustic mixcraft
<prathamesh> hello guys check this video http://lunduke.com/?p=429
<arooni> i am getting messages that my blackberry sees a media card that contains errors and i need to use a disk checking utility to fix it.  how can i fix this?
<mac9416> coz_: OK, ran the driver installer. Got a slew of errors that eppeared to be conflicts with nvidia-glx-180. They were very long, but I copied down one of them:
<mac9416> coz_: ERROR: Unable to open '/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so' for reading. No such file or directory.
<felix_> shadeslayer: Is this a program?
<coz_> mac9416,  oy
<shadeslayer> felix_: its a package to detecta all scsi devices
<shadeslayer> felix_: like lspci and lsusb
<coz_> mac9416,  ok I am going to hand you over to raylu  then   I apprently am missing something here
<Patrick904> Hi, how can I start emerald theme manger automatically at startup?
<mac9416> coz_: OK, thanks for the help :-)
<felix_> shadeslayer: Installed!
<drone> flintwingel: they mainly need to get away from their web based service and be able to send out an extremely high amount of emails per day. as far as shared contacts goes, I don't think they need that. It's all about the quantity of mail they send.
<shadeslayer> felix_: then type lsscsi in terminal
<dam0> how can i finfdout if i have a hardware problem? i think i do as my screen flash`s somtimes....please help
<drone> flintwingel: they grew way too fast ;)
<shadeslayer> dam0: what video card?
<Mack> hi
<dam0> its a geforce
<shadeslayer> dam0: maybe driver problem?
<felix_> shadeslayer: It has only got my harddrive and my external harddrive!
<Etanol> usser: how do I make a symlink?
<flintwingel> drone: I suggest you look at a combination of cyrus+postfix, you can also add spamassassin + clamav for scanning
<dam0> i have reinstalled ubuntu and it did not solve the problem
<usr13> arooni: It is probably vfat filesystem which is not really native to Linux.  You can reformat it with mkfs.vfat or you can go to a MS machine and re-format it.  Either way should work ok if the hardware is ok.
<usser> DexterLB, something like var=`dirname $0` cd $var
<mackmgg> damn
<felix_> shadeslayer: [2:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      Hitachi HTS72202 DC4O  /dev/sda; [10:0:0:0]   disk    WD       10EACS External  1.65  /dev/sdb
<mackmgg> i cant get my pw
<Mack> i just hope kill is off
<Matr|x> my ubuntu pc is so slow:( not like evry time i have installed it
<shadeslayer> felix_: hmm.. then i think the proper modules have to be loaded.... i have no idea how to do that
<Patrick904> can anyone tell me how to auto start emerald theme manager when I log in
<usr13> arooni: It is more than likely fat32
<NewApples> hello all
<Mack> anyone know why unrealircd wont make?
<usser> Etanol, ln -s directory/ linkname
<felix_> shadeslayer: Okay, thank you anyway :)
<dam0> shadeslayer: canu help pls? i think my hardware is not running correct
<flintwingel> Patrick904: Menu->Preferences->Start Applications
<shadeslayer> felix_: hus googling one sec
<mac9416> coz_: lol, I thought those errors were it for me, but I didn't pay attention when it booted up. Guess what...
<drone> flintwingel: gotcha. Thanks for the tip. I'm still kinda new to the email server thing and I've not had to do anything quite like this before. Hopefully it'll go well. :)
<JonDgls> How do I increase the width of window borders so it is easier to resize windows?
<usr13> arooni: But if you have anything on it, you know that that data will be lost if you re-format it, right?
<Matr|x> my pc is so slow:S after i installed ubuntu whyyyyyyyyyyyy ?
<shadeslayer> felix_: http://linux.about.com/od/lkm_howto/a/hwtlkm16t04.htm
<coz_> mac9416,  what?
<mac9416> coz_: No errors on boot. All appears in order :-D
<shadeslayer> dam0: driver problem>
<Matr|x> after i installed medibuntu
<coz_> mac9416,  ah ha:)
 * mac9416 should pay more attention.
<Matr|x> my pc is so slow after in installed medibuntu
<Patrick904> flintwingel: that will just open the emerald theme manager window. what's happening for me is that gnome is starting up on login, even though I did emerald --replace
<coz_> mac9416,   so it is working now?
<flintwingel> drone: there are quite a few howtos around and that combination - its a really solid setup - I have clients who've been using it for years
<dam0> shadeslayer: no i dont think so
<usr13> JonDgls: Not so sure that the  width of window borders make it easier to resize windows.
<arooni> usr13, i insert it but ubuntu doesnt see the card........ what can i do?
<mac9416> coz_: Yezzir, as far as I know. Desktop effects working. That appears to have got it. Thanks!
<leeguy92> hi all
<usr13> arooni: fdisk -l
<usr13> arooni: sudo fdisk -l
<shadeslayer> dam0: whats the card no. ??
<drone> flintwingel: one more question if you don't mind: do I go with something other than smtp ? I've heard of imapi? being better for sending out massive amounts of emails... what do you think?
<Matr|x> why my pc is slow after i installed medubuntu
<coz_> mac9416,   very cool :)   and you dont have to update that driver until the next series  most likely... unless nvidia fixes the major buts in that series :)
<leeguy92> some programs have stopped working, they just go "Starting <insert program name here>"
<Matr|x> mediaubuntu
<arooni> usr13, not seen; maybe i need to resrat
<TehBrayn> howdy folks
<coz_> mac9416,  major bugs  but butts works too :)
<usr13> arooni: May be that the card is bad.
<JonDgls> usr13: if I wanted to try?
<mac9416> coz_: lol, yeah.
<Roasted> I installed virtualbox by the deb on the web site. Where does it show up, though? I can't find it in the tmenus and nobody dis answering me in the virtualbox chat.
<coz_> mac9416,   cool now you can just enjoy :)
<usr13> JonDgls: I don't know how.  You will have to ask someone else
<mac9416> coz_: Thanks so much! Cya
<cfedde> apparently fglrx is still recomended under 9.04 for older ati cards?
<coz_> mac9416,  no problem
<dam0> shadeslayer: how can i find out the card number?
<drone> flintwingel: whoops I didn't mean imapi
<drone> wrong window
<drone> hehe
<flintwingel> drone: smtp is the only way to send email on the internet - mapi & imap are ways for an email client to interact with a mail store (mapi is MS specific)
<drone> flintwingel: oh I see
<drone> flintwingel: well it looks like I've got work to do today then :) thanks for your advice!
<coz_> lunch time be back a bit later :)
<fiscdes^_^IGnR> GENSTER
<ziroday> fiscdes^_^IGnR: can we help you?
<marekmarekt> hi i have a problem iwth apt-get: http://pastebin.ca/1424689
<homy> Hi! Is there a game like Inkball for linux?
<m3rlinux> AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around ...... whst's mean?
<ziroday> marekmarekt: try sudo apt-get remove kdebase-data && sudo apt-get install kdebase-data, don't kill the dpkg process when its installing
<ziroday> m3rlinux: you don't have to worry, it got worked around
<dam0> how can i create a nvidia-bug-report. ?
<ziroday> dam0: related to which driver?
<dam0> geforce
<thiebaude1> dam0: in launchpad
<vertix> usr13, i just read what you pmed me with. i was talking to someone else on another chan. so, if i understand this correctly: i need to change the drive order in .map file, than do grub>... setup, and then i will see the drives in the same order as bios says, is that right?
<ziroday> dam0: which driver are you using?
<m3rlinux> tnx ziroday
<dam0> not sure
<dam0> how do i check?
<ziroday> dam0: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> vertix: Correct
<leeguy92> everything that uses python is segfaulting
<leeguy92> is there a way to reinstall it
<dr_> akuna matata
<homy> There is this cool "Inkball" game by default in vista, is there a similiar game for Linux?
<Roasted> Anybody know why I wouldnt have USB support in VirtualBox even though I checked the box to support it? I cant see my flash drive in my XP VM.
<usr13> vertix: I
<dam0> ziroday: here ya go: http://pastebin.com/m5257b66a
<usr13> vertix: I'm not a grub expert and don't have a LOT of experience, but you may only need to edit menu.list
<Mack> anyone know why soem apps won't build in ubuntu for me?
<dam0> Mack: u dont have the access privlage
<Mack> hmm
<ziroday> dam0: you're using the closed source nvidia driver, any bugs found are unlikely to get fixed
<Patrick904> Does anyone know how to open vlc media player in ONE window in Jaunty?
<Mack> dam0: i tried to chmod them to 777 and it still didn't work
<flintwingel> Roasted: which version of VBox have you installed - the OPen Source edition does not have USB
<dam0> ziroday: pl
<dam0> ziroday: ok
<usr13> vertix: But as info grub suggests, when device.map is in error, it will need to be edited to reflect correct drive specifications.  So it may be that you need to do both.  But again, I don't know for sure.
<leeguy92> is there some way to swap python out without removing all dependancies?
<flintwingel> Roasted: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<leeguy92> i just wanna reinstall
<leeguy92> i think it's ded
<Roasted> flintwingel - I'm aware of that. I just downloaded the deb from the web site, the latest one available with jaunty 64 bit. I see the USB optiona nd I enabled it, but yet I dont see my flash drive in my XP VM
<Patrick904> VLC keeps opening in 2 separate windows, wtf?
<dam0> zirodayy: how can i determine whats wrong?
<flintwingel> Roasted: just checking :)
<usr13> Patrick904: Close one. :)
<Patrick904> that was a smartass comment :P
<thiebaude1> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Roasted> flintwngel - No problem. :) I just don't understand where to go from here. The overwelming concensus was *get the newest version from the web site* Yet I'm still stuck :(
<usr13> Patrick904:  I know!  ;)
<eseven73> Patrick904, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7135134
<Roasted> patrick904 - Unfortunately we gotta keep this hizzy around here pre-school worthy.
<Roasted> so don't say suck or anything that might offend a child (LOL)
<Patrick904> thanks eseven73 for that helpful link :D
<Patrick904> Roasted: Will do
<vertix> usr13, do i need to mount my separate boot partition BEFORE i generate grub? also, do you know if initrd has device locations prewired and do i have to regenerate initrd also?
<eseven73> np I didn't read then entire post I hope it's not outdated Patrick904 :D
<solexious|netbk> Is there a gui to manage my pgp keyring?
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me why i get Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?
<eseven73> solexious, yep theres a few of those, seahorse I think is one
<homy> solexious|netbk: yes: Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption KEys
<Mack> dam0: do i need to use root to build those sources?
<solexious|netbk> Thanks both
<dam0> Mack: im sure u do
<Mack> or would cmod -R 777 work
<dam0> not sure mate
<usr13> vertix: Yes, you need to chroot to the root filesystem before reinstalling brub to mbr.  If initrd is specifying the kernel wrongly, yes, you will need to redo initrd as well.
<Mack> oh well
<Mack> i guess ill have to enable root
<deever> hi
<deever> why actually is the sound "broken" when i connect via XDMCP?
<dam0> how can i find out if i have a hardware problem on ubuntu??
<vertix> usr13, do i need to also mount /dev and /proc filesystems BEFORE i generate a new grub? is mounting root enough? (assuming i mounted /boot after mounting /)
<usr13> vertix:  initrd may be ok
<cexpert1> nathan7, jtaji: OK got the minicom installed but do not see it on DT.  Is there a start string for this?
<usr13> vertix: if you chroot to the root filesystem, that is all that should be necessary.
<vertix> usr13, not sure what you mean when you say "initrd may be ok"
<vertix> i just don't know if drive/partition order is hardwired in initrd, cause if it is, i need to regenerate the initrd also i would think
<james2020> Can anyone help me with dual head problems with the intel driver?
<usr13> vertix: You need to re-describe your situation.  I don't even know what you are attempting to fix.
<vertix> usr13, :)
<james2020> With the intel driver I cannot enable Desktop Effects when I have defined a virtual desktop (works fine without)
<usr13> vertix: My RAM is defective - sorry.
<y-sick> hi
<mrskynet> ever since i updated from jaunty my graphics card is slow here more info http://pastebin.com/m78867139
<sjust1216> I am having problems with the k8-powernowd-bug has there been any work arounds found for this bug. No updating the bios is not an option because this is the newest one
<usr13> I have lots of different Linux solutions on hand and so when I have a boot problem, I just pop in a Slackware CD and boot the os, (you just tell it where the root filesystem is and it boots to it).
<Patrick904> eseven73: I did what that tutorial said to do, but vlc still opens in 2 windows :(
<usr13> vertix: I have lots of different Linux solutions on hand and so when I have a boot problem, I just pop in a Slackware CD and boot the os, (you just tell it where the root filesystem is and it boots to it).
<ryanakca> How can I resize an hfs+ filesystem to install *buntu on a macbook, without removing Mac OS X?
<eseven73> Patrick904, hmmm you try logging out/back in?
<smax> hello
<smax> running 9.04
<vertix> well, what i have is this: i have 1 ide drive and 1 scsi (sata drive). sata drive is set as 1st bios drive. now i am booted, sata drive shows as sdb, not sda. the question i have is what exactly  do i need to do to regenereate the grub so it boots the kernel and all the drives are in correct order?
<smax> where can i learn to run windows xp in a virtual machine ?
<usr13> vertix:  But if you just chroot to the root filesystem, it is essentially the same.  Let's say that the root filesystem is booted /media/hda1  you just do: chroot /media/hda1
<thiebaude1> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Patrick904> eseven73: no. vlc rc 1.0 installed correctly, but when I start a video with vlc, it still opens in two windows.
<smax> what are good virtual machine tutorials.
<mib_v7ijj4> what can i use to convert mp4 files into mp3s? Or, can i make it so vlc does not give focus to a window, EVERY time it starts a new song with video?
<Patrick904> mib_v7ijj4: add/remove "Sound Converter"
<eseven73> Patrick904, ok well try restarting X, if that doesn't work, im not sure what else it could be then
<Guest91144> after upgrading to jaunty, *.ico files seem to be busted in nautilus
<jbmigel> vertix to switch sdb to sda, change which port the sata drive is plugged into on the motherboard.... but fix your grub first or it will never boot again
<dam0> hi
<kFj> hi. just installed the latest version. and my webcam is upside down, and in black and white.. th lsusb output is ID 0402:5602
<dam0> How to tell a software problem from a hardware one
<dam0> ?
<smax> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Patrick904> eseven73: did that tutorial work for you?
<Guest91144> they don't thumbnail and can't be chosen when selecting an icon for a launcher, etc.
<vertix> usr13, well, i like that slackware cd ide much better than all this trip with grub and all the problems with it. i wish i had some magic cd i can plug in and just boot without all these theories
<eseven73> Patrick904, Ive never had that issue, I just found that doing a google search :D
<dam0> How can i tell a software problem from a hardware one
<dam0> ?
<mib_v7ijj4> what can i use to convert mp4 files into mp3s? Or, can i make it so vlc does not give focus to a window, EVERY time it starts a new song with video?
<jbmigel> dam0 you're gonna have to diagnose that... thats the problem
<Mack> dam0: try installing on a differ partition
<Mack> or use a differ HD w/ a clean install
<usr13> dam0: depends on the particular issue at hand
<Mack> if u still have the problem, its hardware
<dam0> usr13: my screen flashs somtimes...
<usser> mib_v7ijj4, i prefer ffmpeg
<usr13> dam0: Hard telling...
<dam0> ok
<FlightlessDuck> Hi guys
<jbmigel> quack quack
<goose> aaaaaaaaaaah jbmigel highlighted me
<FlightlessDuck> quack :-)
<goose> aaaaaaaaaaaah! highlights
<jbmigel> heh
<sjust1216> has anyone had any problems with k8 firmware bug and did you solve it
<Guest91144> can anyone verify that .ico files do not get thumbnailed in nautilus in jaunty?
<FlightlessDuck> I have some questions about ssh
<FlightlessDuck> I need some help
<jbmigel> FlightlessDuck ssh is awesome
<l3b0l4> join irc.indivia.net
<flintwingel> FlightlessDuck: ask away... you don't need to ask to ask :)
<usr13>  FlightlessDuck Ask your question
<FlightlessDuck> yeah i no, but for some reason my connection is constantly timing out
<kane77> hi, totem is unable to play any avi files or wmv. I do have gstreamer plugins (bad, ugly etc) installed.. what can I do?
<usr13> FlightlessDuck: Are you sure you have right IP?
<FlightlessDuck> i think so...
<thiebaude1> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<usr13> FlightlessDuck: Or that sshd is installed and turned on?
<vertix> jbmigel, i know abouit "or it will never boot again". that is why i am so hesitant to shut down, cause i wasted a week on this already. somehow managed to make it work, but after updating to kernel 2.6.27-14, it wouldn't boot. i guess because the .map file was wrong. how did i manage to come up (via another version installed on a different partition), only god knows. I just remember i added chainlloader +1 from grubs prompt when booting,
<vertix> and now i did the update on THIS installation, and there is about 99% chance it wont boot again
<thiebaude1> kane77: did you try medibuntu codecs
<Mike94287> Is there a way for me to disable a password being needed when I resume from hibernate? I'd like to go straight to my desktop and not have to put in a password every time.
<FlightlessDuck> yeah i installed ssh and openssh or somethin
<kane77> thiebaude1, I'm not sure, since I tried a lot of things :)
<goose> FlightlessDuck, does your wifi suck?
<usr13> FlightlessDuck: Is openssh-server installed on the system you are trying to ssh to?
<jbmigel> vertix well grub is a dance between the hardware and kernels... take modifications slowly... who cares what your drives are called anyway really... just leave it all be
<FlightlessDuck> yes it is
<goose> I'm assuming so, usr13, since he can SSH at all
<FlightlessDuck> and yes my wifi sucks
<Mean_Admin> I've a directory set with 770. A  samba user is part of the group but he cannot enter the directory and I just don't get it
<usr13> FlightlessDuck: Is the system  your sshing to connected to the network?  Do you have it's correct IP address?  Is the client also connected to the same LAN?
<flintwingel> FlightlessDuck: is this time out when you try to connect or does it timeout during a connection
<vertix> jbmigel, fine with me, it does not matter what is called what. except when it started to boot, it started toing fsck on wrong partitions because its idea of drive order is not what it was when it was booting
<usr13> FlightlessDuck: If you can answer yes to all of the above, I see no reason why it wont work.
<FlightlessDuck> it times you when im trying to connect
<FlightlessDuck> could it be my isp?
<flintwingel> FlightlessDuck: can you ping the machine you're trying to login to?
<jbmigel> FlightlessDuck have you tried with a wired connection rather than wifi?
<FlightlessDuck> no, i only have a laptop
<usr13> FlightlessDuck: Did you answer the above 3 questions?
<FlightlessDuck> i'm borrowing neighbors wifi...
<jbmigel> FlightlessDuck you cant plug your laptop into your router?
<jbmigel> FlightlessDuck ah
<vertix> jbmigel, another thing: for some reason, it does not see my cdrom. what could be the reason for it? I was able to come up, but after doing update, it does not see the cdrom
<usr13> FlightlessDuck: And what are you trying to ssh to?
<joeDeuce> I installed another network manager, but then removed it. the connections in the NetworkManager applet still say device not managed. how do I choose who manages my network connections?
<jbmigel> FlightlessDuck maybe your neighbour is rebooting their router to get rid of you\
<FlightlessDuck> yeah, no router, just "borrowing" from someone else
<Mike94287> Is there a way for me to disable a password being needed when I resume from hibernate? I'd like to go straight to my desktop and not have to put in a password every time.
<wildc4rd__> need a hand with inter OS shared files, can't see my windows shared drive from ubuntu Cannot display location "smb://nickdesk/" / No application is registered as handling this file
<FlightlessDuck> yeah, when i get back to NY  i will try it on my pc, thanks anyway
<jbmigel> vertix im not really sure, maybe you accidentally unplugged it last time you were digging around in the case?\
<FlightlessDuck> thanks usr 13
<vertix> jbmigel, nope. it is all there. i did not change anything in hardware. is there any way to generate the device in /dev directory with something like modprobe?
<vertix> jbmigel, (before i generate another grub and screw my mbr?) :)
<usr13> FlightlessDuck: Basically, if the other PC is connected to the same local areay network and you have the correct IP for that PC, it will work.
<usr13> area*  (not areay
<wnstn> in irssi is there a way to filter the results from '/LIST' ?
<RHorse> wnstn yes, just use wildcards
<vertix> jbmigel, or can i add something to /lib/modules or something to make sure ubuntu is seeing my cdrom drive?
<usr13> wnstn: You could wear dark glasses
<j^> does ipv6 via radvd from another linux box in the network work for anyone with network-manager?
<jbmigel> vertix sorry im not sure
<j^> here nm removes all ipv6 addresses
<vertix> well, it could be my initrd that does not have that info about cdrom, i guess
<wnstn> RHorse: I can't seem to get the syntax right, can you help? Say I am looking for all channels on freenode with the word "linux" in the description. How would I search that?
<Xcell> Did i get a bad install (9.04)  or can you no longer drag the top panel to the bottom.
<usr13> vertix: initrd does not deal with CDROMs
<jbmigel> vertix if you look in /etc/fstab you can see where your current kernel is looking for it
<RHorse> wnstn just type /list *linux
<thiebaude1> how do i change my nickname in irssi?
<nikosapi> thiebaude1: /nick <new nick>
<mib_8cbesj> i have a debian running and i have qemu install with ubuntu livecd, can't i install it on the other partition with qemu? so that i can avoid burning a cd ?
<usser> thiebaud1, /nick nickname
<thiebaude1> thanks nikosapi
<mib_8cbesj> can i get a doc on that?
<RHorse> thiebaude1 just /nick "newnick"
<thiebaud1> kewl
<usser> mib_8cbesj, just install in a vm, then dd the partition from vm to the physical partition
<thiebaude1> thanks
<usr13> vertix: initrd is an initial ramdisk.  It is a very small Linux filesystem that is loaded into RAM and mounted as the kernel boots, and before the main root filesystem is mounted. But it is created specific to the kernel you are about to boot.
<usr13> vertix: You can re-create it if you need to, but if there is some problem with CDROM, it will have no effect.
<mib_8cbesj> usser: i am in search with a doc that says the qemu options and configs..:)
<Waspe> backtrack.fr
<mib_8cbesj> s/with/for/
<LjL> mib_8cbesj: "man qemu" doesn't have them?
<vertix> jbmigel, i have this in /etc/fstab /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0. but there is no /dev/scd0
<usr13> vertix: If you install a new kernel, (and it is a generic kernel), ubuntu will automatically re-generate a new initrd image
<usr13> for you
<wildc4rd__> mmm, getting 'sh: winbindd: not found' error when starting samba, how can I rectify this?
<vertix> usr13, well, i thought initrd also has drivers for my hardware and possibly locations of different file systems/partitions
<jbmigel> vertix it really sounds like your cd drive is not installed... you're sure its not unplugged or something? can you put a boot disk in and boot from it?
<vertix> usr13, well, the kernel was installed by ubuntu during update process, but when i rebooted, it did not come up, i guess because my grub's .map file was not mapping drives correctly (because they switch order as compared to bios order)
<CarlFK> I added a new drive to my box, did mkfs, good.  I want it mounted on /home/carl/Videos - I know how to do it with fstab/mount, wondering what the ubuntu way is?
<Mike94287> Is there a way for me to disable a password being needed when I resume from hibernate? I'd like to go straight to my desktop and not have to put in a password every time.
<vertix> jbmigel, cd drive is installed. otherwise, how could it boot from livecd?
<Geier> mike: yes, in the screen save options
<usr13> vertix: Initrd is needed to load kernel modules before mounting the root partition.  These are modules that are rquired to support the filesystem used by the root partition, Or, the controller that the hard drive is attached to.
<vertix> jbmigel, unplugged? :) who did that?!? :)
<Geier> Mike94287: the "lock screen when screen saver is active" thingie.
<Mike94287> Geier: I already have that disabled.
<Geier> oh, that's weird
<vertix> usr13, so, you are saying that there is no mapping to devices of any kind in initrd?
<CarlFK> Geier: so that's what that thinkingy does - always wondered bout that
<jbmigel> vertix does lspci list cdroms in it for you?
<vertix> cause that is what i was beginning to suspect. i guess when update generated a new initrd, it was using the .map file that is not correct then
<Geier> CarlFK: or not does, for that matter ;)
<usr13> vertix: No, it just loads modules to support a particular filesystem or something like that.
<RHorse> Mike94287 you shouldn't be using hibernate all  that much, so what's the big deal in typing a password a couple of times a day?
<Geier> RHorse: why should u use hibernate that much (not that i do it)?
<usr13> vertix: initrd is basically a boot loader initialized RAM disk
<CarlFK> or not use it that much...
<Geier> yeah :-/
<vertix> weird lspci does not have a cdrom entry. how could this be?
<usr13> vertix: It is a read-only block devise
<CarlFK> vertix: i doubt your CD goes straight to your pci buss :)
<jbmigel> vertix and its not in dmesg either?
<vertix> usr13, that is what i was thinking about initrd, ALL it does is to be able to get you to real root file system, from then on, it is not needed any more
<David_007> Hi...
<usser> hi
<RHorse> hi
<jbmigel> hi
<vertix> well, cdrom is ide drive
<usr13> vertix: Right.  On kernel startup the kernel uncompresses and copies the contents of the device /dev/initrd into device /dev/ram0 and then frees the memory used by /dev/initrd.  The kernel then read-write mounts device /dev/ram0 as the initial root filesystem.
<mib_8cbesj> if i don't have a cdrom drive, and i have an old near-wreck system running on a small partition.. and if i want to install new ubuntu on the other partition.. then VMs like qemu is the only go right?
<mib_8cbesj> s/system/operating system/
<vertix> usr13, that is what i was thinking actually
<Digit0> Hello, Im trying to install ubuntu, I have shrinked a win partition but it doesnt let me create new ones in the free space
<usser> mib_8cbesj, netinstall will work if you have another computer
<Geier> mib_8cbesj: you could install ubuntu from usb-flashdrive
<Digit0> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/1012/pantallazo5.png
<Digit0> sorry for the spanish
<usr13> vertix: If the indicated normal root filesystem is lso th initial file-system (/dev/ram0) then the kernel skips to the last step for the usual boot sequence.
<Geier> or netinstall, ov course
<jbmigel> mib_8cbesj maybe a  usb stick?
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj: if you can install kexec on the near-wreck, you can boot the ubuntu installer
<zenon> xzx
<usr13> vertix: If a "huge" kernel is installed, initrd is not needed.
<vertix> usr13, do you have an idea what could be wrong with the cdrom situation? where there is no device for it?
<jbmigel> is there a subroom around where i can go and cry about my broadcom wireless card not working?
<usr13> vertix: look at /proc/ and see
<OB1FoShoB> does anyone know of a good alternative to mythtv (that supports atsc)?  i messed up my database and have no idea how to fix it
<brk3> hi, my volume keys no longer seem to affect the mixer.. what might i have changed?  i have the master selected in prefs->sound though I dont think it was selected before
<thiebaude> jbmigel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> vertix: Are you sure the CDROM is in good working order?  (And is connected properly.)
<flintwingel> jbmigel: /join #justslashmywrists
<brk3> jbmigel: have you tried ndiswrapper??
<jbmigel> brk3 sorry i should have specified that ndiswrapper can suck it
<Digit0> any clue ?
<brk3> jbmigel: whats wrong with ndis
<mib_8cbesj> jbmigel: Geier : how would this usb stick thing work? i have to install it first on a usb stick and then on the system from the stick?
<countingbricks> Ok, I'm stuck how do I copy to 6 dvd repositorys to an external hard-disk, add them to sources.list and still be able to download updates?
<vertix> usr13, yep, it WAS in good working order before i booted (i hope :), but what should i be looking for in /proc re: cdrom?
<Geier> mib_8cbesj: you can copy an Ubuntu ISO-Image on a usb-drive and boot from that drive, just like from cd
<jbmigel> brk3 it just feels wrong to be using a windows driver dont you think.... its like somehow i only have a unix theme of a os all of a sudden with ndis
<cajun> i'm getting an error regarding duplicates for archive.ubuntu.org, here is my sources list. can someone tell me what the duplicates are? i'm having trouble recognizing them http://paste.ubuntu.com/173751/
<bosco> i have an avi file and i need to burn it to a dvd so it will play automaticly in a dvd player how do i do that ????????????????????????????
<Geier> better then nothing, jbmigel...
<flintwingel> jbmigel: are you running jaunty?
<hoohah> hi guys. is there an alternative to gimp that uses gtk?
<bosco> bosco srry cd not dvd
<brk3> jbmigel: its wrong but at least it works. if you want unix only drivers just go and buy another card
<brk3> fixed my volume prob by the way
<hoohah> i can't get gimp installed because of the webkit fiasco
<Geier> hoohah: doesn't gimp use gtk?
<quibbler> fggjh
<brk3> hoohah: gimp does use gtk
<usr13> vertix: When   you push the botton does it open?
<hoohah> never said it didn't :)
<jbmigel> flintwindel i used to have gutsy... and it worked out of the box... but then i tried to update and it stopped working... im running freebsd now
<brk3> hoohah: oh
<usr13> vertix: Is there a CD in it?
<brk3> heh
<mib_8cbesj> Geier: just copy everything in iso's base(or root) dir on to usb drives base(or root) dir and thats it? that would be cool...
<Geier> oh, ok ,)
<vertix> jbmigel, well, i like NDIS intermediate drivers, i wrote one powerful driver for my monitoring firewall, i wish i could port it to linux. do they have equivalent of NDIS drivers? cause that is the key
<dquestions> hi all
<Viper550> Geier, heck...GTK was made originally FOR gimp.
<dquestions> so
<Geier> mib_8cbesj: no
<bosco> i have an avi file and i need to burn it to a cd so it will play automaticly in a dvd player how do i do that ????????????????????????????
<user____> hello
<user____> i hae a problem
<user____> i have the riva tnt2 model 64 from nvidia, but i have all done whats stands in wiki
<user____> but when i put in devices in the cnf file xserver dont start after restart.
<brk3> hoohah: inkscape?
<user____> i mean rename nv with nvidia
<FloodBot2> user____: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user____> can u help me?
<Geier> bosco: only one ? plz
<Viper550> that's what GTK stands for, Gimp ToolKit.
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj: if you can install kexec on the near-wreck, you can boot the ubuntu installer ... with this script: http://dpaste.com/44766/
<Geier> mib_8cbesj: since intrepid, there's an application for it
<dquestions> anyone here have 9.04 working with dual 8800gts? ... i tried installing the damn nvidia driver and it didnt work  =-(
<user____> hello
<user____> i have a problem
<vasc> hello everyone
<brk3> Viper550: wasnt it chanced to gnu toolkit?
<user____> hello
<user____> i have a problem
<vasc> having trouble getting windows to boot on a secondary hard drive
<mib_8cbesj> CarlFK: sure am on it.. installing kexec
<airtonix> brk3, hoohah there is no alternative to gimp. it is unparralelled
<brk3> kick user___ please
<Geier> mib_8cbesj: check System -> Administration -> Create USB startup disk
<jbmigel> user____ sorry take problems to #ubuntu-problem
<user____> i have the riva tnt2 model 64 from nvidia, but i have all done whats stands in wiki
<vasc> all i get is a blank screen after selecting it in grub
<ManDay> Is there any difference in performance or included drivers between Ubuntu and Ubuntu Netbook remix?
<vertix> usr13, yep, when i push the button cdrom opens. I actually have a rw+ disk in it now and it was recorded already. not sure if that could be the problem
<vasc> any grub experts in here?
<vasc> kind of at my wits end
<ManDay> There may be some grub experts in #grub
<flintwingel> jbmigel: I had the same... I copied the firmware from an 8.10 release and it worked
<vasc> thanks manday
<usr13> vertix: That may very well have been the problem. Close it with no disk in it and issue command:  eject    #and see what happens.
<dquestions> so what i do is ... dl the 180.51 64bit verion of the driver.. install build-essential then i ctrl+alt+f1 ..gdm stop  .... run: sudo sh NVIDIAxxxxxxx      accept everything pretty much, finally, i try startx or gdm start
<Viper550> brk3, no, it's part of the GNU project, but yes, the G is for Gimp.
<dquestions> neither work
<dquestions> HELP would be greatly appriciated
<jbmigel> flintwindel 'copied the firmware from an 8.10 release'... how do i do that?
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me what's special about the netbook remix version?
<joshua24> Anyone been able to use MultiMedia keys in Elisa Media Center? A little help would be cool, as I can't get it or a tray icon, which it appears to not support
<usr13> vertix: You should be albe to do something like:  cat /proc/ide/hdc/model  and show it's model number.
<user____> i have the riva tnt2 model 64 from nvidia, but i have all done whats stands in wiki
<Geier> ManDay: you have the netbook-remix look, that is optimized for small screens for example
<joshua24> ManDay: It is made for netbooks and can have a special interface look
<user____> but when i put in devices in the cnf file xserver dont start after restart.
<user____> i mean rename nv with nvidia
<user____> can u help me?
<Geier> ManDay: you can install it from regular ubuntu thou
<joshua24> ManDay: has the drivers I believe
<usr13> vertix: You can also do:  dmesg |grep CD
<usr13> for more info
<ManDay> Geier, joshua24 is that all? Only the look? Has the vanilla the same drivers(modules?
<jbmigel> user____ change nvidia back to nv and move on with your life
<NemesisUK> hi all
<user____> bmigel but then theres not 3d accelation
<David_008> Hi...
<joshua24> ManDay: look on Ubuntu Forums and the Wiki for info, and also the UNR release notes
<CarlFK> fstab uses UUID=adc123...  /home - how do I find the UUID of a partition?
<Geier> ManDay: I'm not quite sure, but i would be suprised if the vanilla version didn't have the driver the special version has
<flintwingel> jbmigel: this is for an old broadcom wlan card.... if you install b43-fwcutter you get the option to download & unpack the firmware. I did this for jaunty and although the firmware loads the card always says "link not ready"
<user____> @jbmigel  but then theres not accelation
<NemesisUK> anyone can mayb help me to setup teamspeak with audigy 2 soundcard on jaunty?
<Locoken> Hi. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04. Now my MP3's play verry fast most of the time. It does not matter what app I use to play them or what size or bitrate they were made at..Any help would be apreciated.
<cajun> i'm getting an error regarding duplicates for archive.ubuntu.org, here is my sources list. can someone tell me what the duplicates are? i'm having trouble recognizing them http://paste.ubuntu.com/173751/
<ManDay> joshua24, i cant find any specifics on the UNR on the ubuntu site
<usr13> vertix:  dmesg |grep CD  #should tell you where it is, (what device, i.e. hdc, hdd, hde etc.)
<joshua24> ManDay: hold on
<flintwingel> jbmigel: I had the firmware from an 8.10 release on USB so I dropped it into place (its all under /lib/firmware) and the card burst into life .... pure accident really
<dquestions> ANYONE??? =-(
<airtonix> CarlFK, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349376
<joshua24> ManDay: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS275&=&q=Ubuntu+Netbook+Remix+release+notes&btnG=Google+Search
<ManDay> thanks joshua24
<joshua24> ManDay: then go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<user____> @jbmigel  but then theres no 3d accelation
<jbmigel> user____ correct
<Flannel> !helpme | dquestions
<ubottu> dquestions: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<user____> but i want to enable it jbmigel
<basenut> does anyone know to get rid of a message that says /init:/init:176:panic:not found
<NemesisUK> if someone can let me know how i can identify the soundcard like dsp or anything else
<user____> and jbmigel my screen solution can me maximum 800x600
<NemesisUK> dont know the command
<jbmigel> user____ have you gone to install the restricted drivers in SYSTEM>>ADMIN
<CarlFK> airtonix: thanks for $ blkid /dev/sdb1; /dev/sdb1: UUID="87888e41-0b8a-46fa-a107-9f0adda089a3" TYPE="ext2"
<vertix> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<user____> i have kubuntu where is it (system admin)
<David_007> 請問！有人懂中文嗎?
<jbmigel> user____ i dont know
<airtonix> CarlFK, blkid | grep 'UUID'
<usr13> vertix: What does:  dmesg |grep CD   tell you?
<ManDay> tell me, how can i install the vanilla 9.04 from usb like the UNR?
<usr13> vertix: hdc, hdd, hde  ... ???
<vertix> oh, interesting, after i took out the disk from cdrom drive, ubuntu said: successfully applies changes and it has something to do with cdrom. let me see if it is there now
<ManDay> because the one is an ISO the other an IMG
<airtonix> CarlFK, for future reference, write that command down somewhere
<Flannel> ManDay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<CarlFK> airtonix: I used to have my own FAQ piece of paper... i lost it... makes me sad... *grumble*
<countingbricks> Ok, I'm stuck how can I copy to 6 dvd repositorys to an external hard-disk, add them to sources.list and still be able to download updates?
<ManDay> ah great
<jbmigel> CarlFK lol!
<usr13> vertix: Leaving a CD in a drive is ok usurally, but certain ones can cause a problem.
<space_cadet> Linux 2.6.28-11-generic [i686/800.50MHz/SMP]
<space_cadet> i need to launch a dialog box from CLI without installing anything
<NemesisUK> can someone tell me how i can see how my soundcard is called like for example sdp or something like that
<disappearedng> Hey how do I install php4 on ubuntu?
<vertix> usr13, dmesg |grep CD = empty response
<NemesisUK> omg
<disappearedng> when I do a sudo apt-get install php-4 it say it's referring to another package
<jbmigel> space_cadet your question makes no sense...
<NemesisUK> disappearedng: what are you trying to do host local website?
<space_cadet> really
<james2020> Hey, how can I get faster 2D rendering without using desktop effects?
<disappearedng> Yeah
<NemesisUK> use xampp
<Flannel> disappearedng: No current Ubuntu versions support php4.  You should find a version of (whatever package you're trying to install) that's designed for your version of Ubuntu
<disappearedng> NemesisUK It's for lemur toolkit
<jbmigel> space_cadet ya you said you dont want to install anything, but then you list your kernel... obviously you installed something
<NemesisUK> it will install everything including apache
<Flannel> NemesisUK: Please don't recommend that here.
<usr13> vertix: Well, you probably need to boot without that CD in it and then you would see info from  dmesg |grep CD
<NemesisUK> ??
<NemesisUK> Flannel: why not?
<disappearedng> hm... any good guides out there on how I could do this?
<space_cadet> must I state the obvious?
<Flannel> NemesisUK: Because it's not in the repositories?
<airtonix> NemesisUK, it doesnt matter what it is for, knowing how to install php apache and mysql is handy, its also trivial
<NemesisUK> ok
<jbmigel> space_cadet its not just that
<NemesisUK> only tried to help
<simplexio> ???
<usr13> space_cadet: What is your question?
<dquestions> ~HELP
<jbmigel> space_cadet what application are you trying to configure?
<dquestions> wtf is wrong witht the nvidia drivers
<dquestions> i installed from the website
<space_cadet> i want to display a dialog box from STOCK ubuntu 9.04
<dquestions> did everything correctly
<space_cadet> from the CLI
<NemesisUK> what command i need to see how ubuntu calls my soundcard
<dquestions> still my xorg.conf if fugged
<Flannel> disappearedng: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP is how to install apache, etc.  But I'm not sure about lemur.
<mib_8cbesj> CarlFK: i am having an install cd, so mounting it with -o loop on to /media/cdrom, and then i can run kexec with vmlinuz and initrd in it right?
<usr13> dquestions: You should install them from package manager.
<jbmigel> space_cadet your question still makes no sense
<dquestions> usr13:  naw everyone said those are even worse
<dquestions> and i actually tried that
<disappearedng> Flannel: I got lemur sorted, I just need php4 cause they have no support for php5 yet
<space_cadet> jbmigel, i don't want to configure a program
<airtonix> !info zenity | space_cadet
<jbmigel> space_cadet how are you going to display a dialog box in cli... ever/
<ubottu> space_cadet: zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2036 kB, installed size 4844 kB
<usr13> dquestions: Ok, sorry.
<space_cadet> jbmigel, i want to display a dialog box
<space_cadet> jbmigel, not configure a program
<vertix> usr13, there is not /proc/ide here
<dquestions> this sucks
<usr13> dquestions: I don't know then. That would be a question for Nvidia.com
<jbmigel> space_cadet the CLI does not have dialog boxes... thats madness... you need X and stuff
<space_cadet> jbmigel, please stop trolling
<Flannel> disappearedng: PHP4 isn't supported anymore (not even by the php people, it's been unsupported for a few years now)
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj: do you have a CD, or a cd image file?  the mount will go away as soon as kexec runs the new kernel
<space_cadet> jbmigel, yes but the terminal works in x
<usr13> vertix: That's interesting. What kind of computer is it?
<space_cadet> and you can have many CLI's open with X
<mib_8cbesj> CarlFK: cd image..:(
<space_cadet> so...
<space_cadet> please stop trolling
<dquestions> anyone here actually know crap about nvidia drivers w/ 8800gt ... and xorg.conf settings
<airtonix> !info zenity | space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet: zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2036 kB, installed size 4844 kB
<dquestions> it seems the driver install fine
<dquestions> but the my xorg.conf is crap
<usr13> dquestions: Not as far as you are concerned
<airtonix> space_cadet, http://pwet.fr/man/linux/commandes/zenity
<dquestions> it was automatically generated by the nvidia-xconfig utility crap
<space_cadet> rofl.. i was still in ssh
<dquestions> it generated soem stuff but most of it is useless, in fact, it didnt even add resolutions for the screen
<dquestions> or a device id
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj: that ain't gonna work then.  try that script - it may take longer, but probably not as long as it will take trying things that don't work :)
<countingbricks> Ok, I'm stuck how can I copy to 6 dvd repositorys to an external hard-disk, add them to sources.list and still be able to download updates?
<airtonix> !info gdialog | space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet: Package gdialog does not exist in jaunty
<oskar-> hi, when i put my laptop into standby, the display only turns of for a very short moment and then show a blinking cursor the whole time. do you habe general hints or solutions?
<space_cadet> thx all. i found my problem
<vertix> usr13, dmesg |grep CD is empty response, theres is not a single mentioning of CD
<usr13> dquestions: Did you try the nvidia configuration utility?
<Flannel> dquestions: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation.  Also, please stop repeating your question so often.  We heard you the first time, ask again in 20 minutes or so (and ask a better question: "I'm using X, Y doesn't work, instead I see Z")
<The-Compiler> How can I re-encocde a bunch of MP3 files to 64kbps?
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj: if you have the alt cd image, you can mount that on a 2nd box running apache and make a little mini repo, but that will take 30 min of futzing
<user____> there is no nvidia legacy in repo
<user____> why
<Decepticon> because you touch yourself at night
<usr13> vertix: I don't know....
<vertix> usr13, dmesg | grep hd = empty, nothing
<flintwingel> The-Compiler:  sox
<dquestions> stupid bot
<mib_8cbesj> CarlFK: ok then i can simply copy the cd content to this disk partition and then would it work like a live cd with kexec?
<dquestions> -_-
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj:  you throw out the cd image and run that script :)
<dquestions> usr13: where do i find that?
<dquestions> you mean nvidia-xconfig?
<vasc> well grub IRC seems borked
<user____> WHY IS NVIDIA LEGACY NOT IN REPOSERITY
<user____> oops
<mib_8cbesj> CarlFK: two things am limited to.. bandwidth to download that image(around 50mb na?) and a cd drive
<mib_8cbesj> :)
<jbmigel> user____ maybe because nobody put it there... why dont you package it up for them
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj: I think one of the installers will scan drives looking for an iso, but I have never done it
<usr13> dquestions: nvidia-settings
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj: that script does not require a CD - it will download all the .deb files needed for the install, about 300mb
<user____> but in wiki there stays i must download it out of the repo so where is that package jbmigel
<dquestions> "The control display is undefined"
<Guest53635> probably legacy was discontinued?
<vasc> so i have hd0 with linux and HD1 with winblows,when i try to boot the windows install from grub all i get is a blank screen
<vasc> there are 2 physical hard drives
<usr13> user____: You probably have to get it from Nvidia.com
<prathamesh> hi guys i need a help. i want to download video from site what to do. i am using firefox
<Guest53635> you hafta define hd1 in your bootloader
<jbmigel> user____ maybe the top of your wiki shows how to add restricted repo's to your package manager?
<Guest53635> have you done that?
<Flannel> user____: Which card do you have?
<vasc> in the grub menu.lst?
<vasc> i have added it to the grub device map as well
<Flannel> user____: You're using 9.04, right?
<vasc> i frikkin hate MS
<prathamesh> hi guys i need a help. i want to download video from site what to do. i am using firefox
<user____> yes flannel
<flintwingel> prathamesh: go to mozilla.com, go to add-ons and check out the download management section
<Flannel> user____: What graphics card?
<mib_8cbesj> CarlFK: its just this.. i don't have bandwidth to download 300mb but i have this cd, so would like to take the same 300mb thing from this cd if possible..
<hegde> prathamesh: use videodownload helper from recommended addons of mozilla
<mib_8cbesj> s/cd/cd image/
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj: do you have a 2nd linux box?
<mib_8cbesj> CarlFK: yup ... netboot is easier?:)
<Flannel> user____: Alright, based on your old statements, I'm assuming you have a TNT2.  The driver package you want is nvidia-glx-71
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj: it is an option.  (it is how I do all my installs..)
<mib_8cbesj> CarlFK: i want to study in the process too:)
<Guest53635> !lvm
<user____> yes i have installed it Flannel
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<user____> and executet nvidia xconfig
<Guest53635> hello Flannel
<mib_8cbesj> CarlFK: ok then i'll go for net install..
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<ThePhoenix> Why are my CPUs always running at 30-40% even when i am not doing anything?
<mib_8cbesj> CarlFK: thanks a lott!
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj: I started that page 2 years ago.  things have changed, the page has changed... but it's a good road map
<mibmib> firefox -ProfileManager does not work. It should start the profile manager, but instead it just does the same as starting firefox.
<mib_8cbesj> CarlFK: cool...
<flintwingel> ThePhoenix: Use System Monitor to find out what processes are running
<Loganhoup> Thephoenix: do you use compiz?
<ThePhoenix> idk
<Digit0> hello
<Severity1> or do "ps"
<ThePhoenix> yes
<mibmib> ThePhoenix: run the command top and tell us what is using it.
<spaiduhz> hello everyone
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj: "A variation: Booting the "Live CD" image" - I am rebooting, keep me posted on how accurate the page is
<usr13> ThePhoenix: Is that what top says?
<ThePhoenix> i do have compiz
<Digit0> it's there any problem if all my linux partitions are in a logical partition ??
<ThePhoenix> its in the processes
<usr13> ThePhoenix: aaaahhhhhh...
<ThePhoenix> what is that?
<usr13> ThePhoenix: Look at   top
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj: the imgae - live CD or alt installer ?
<flintwingel> Digit0: shouldn't be any problems
<ThePhoenix> top of what?
<mibmib> ThePhoenix: THE COMMAND TOP
<usr13> ThePhoenix: top
<prathamesh> hegde : thanks a lot
<CarlFK> lol
<airtonix> ThePhoenix, if you are using compiz and it is causing near on 50% cpu usage, then think about getting better computer
<ThePhoenix> in the command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> Digit0 no problems
<flintwingel> ThePhoenix: top is a command you can run in a termianl session
<prathamesh> fintwingel : thanks a lot
<mibmib> ThePhoenix: please use Windows
<spaiduhz> question: anyone here got wammu to work with a nokia e71 connected via usb cable?
<usr13> ThePhoenix: Yes,  Open a terminal and type     top
<Severity1> do ps -a
<mibmib> ThePhoenix: or read a book about Linux.
<ubuntu_> hello people. i need some help.. currently im booting with the live cd. i was trying to recover my disk with testdisk when i changed the bootable partition to another one. .. anyways. grub wont boot back iget error 17. is there a way to fix it ?
<airtonix> ThePhoenix, or consider using Xubuntu instead
<Severity1> i mean ps -A
<ThePhoenix> yeah i still need to get one of those books
<ThePhoenix> and i shouldnt need xubuntu
<usr13> ThePhoenix: What book?
<Jack_Sparrow> ThePhoenix http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<airtonix> ThePhoenix, your cpus thinks otherwise
<flintwingel> airtonix: xubuntu is not that lightweight - it uses too many components from ubuntu
<Digit0> cool!
<Flannel> ThePhoenix: First thing to do is just turn off compiz.  That should help significantly.
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you.
<Severity1> ThePhoenix: do a pstree -A
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow:  I think that answered my question
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<Loganhoup> Does anyone have any solutions to the "connection failed: connection refused" pulseaudio error?
<user____> i have reconfigured it with nvidia-xconfig but then after reboot it says no screens dound and caqnnnot load modul nvidia
<JavaAtom> zo
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, (I have a new bookmark :)
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13 Just download the pdf
<quibbler> there are 1400+ people and i'm seeing nothing?
<cexpert1> nathan7: Hey did not get response you guys on this minicom pacakge!
<JavaAtom> I am having an issue with my atheros wifi on Jaunty. (Toshiba Satellite L305-S5921)
<ThePhoenix> I have a dual core 2.ghz processor with 512mb of RAM
<ThePhoenix> thats not that bad
<disappearedng> checking for BZip2 in default path... not found configure: error: Please reinstall the BZip2 distribution
<spaiduhz> what
<Severity1> except for the ram
<disappearedng> HM.. what do you think this error can be attributed to ?
<ThePhoenix> what does compiz do?
<user____> i have reconfigured it with nvidia-xconfig but then after reboot it says no screens dound and caqnnnot load modul nvidia
<Severity1> makes your desktop preetier
<ThePhoenix> how so?
<Loganhoup> I think my update manager is crashing my sound. Updating from terminal is fine. but when the manager updates it crashes my sound, wifi (even though I'm using wicd
<spaiduhz> @thephoenix what processor are you using?
<Severity1> !veritas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about veritas
<Jack_Sparrow> ThePhoenix compiz is Eye candy, wobbly windows, the cube etc
<mibmib> wobbly windows have no use, other than marketing.
<flintwingel> ThePhoenix: if you have the option more memory will help you
<spaiduhz> its fun making my classmates go woah when i jiggle windows around.
<mibmib> I use the part of compiz which is not insane :)
<macvr> mibmib: but once u use the wobbly windows , and u move windows , in Windows OS it feels weird!
<Jack_Sparrow> Can we stick to the topic of the channel please
<gtuy> Is there any magic trick to getting a Linksys WPC54G running on Ubuntu?
<abz___> can someone help me set up my computer so that the static ip isn't set by the network manager in jaunty? want to use the box as a dhcp server
<mibmib> macvr: I am sorry. What are you trying to say?
<icqn> ThePhoenix, compiz's purpose is to make people who need eye-candy happy!
<spaiduhz> @jack_sparrow and what is the topic?
<flintwingel> gtuy: plug it in... sorry, but thats all i do with mine
<Jack_Sparrow> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<spaiduhz> !topic
<gtuy> flintwingel: doesn't wokr
<Loganhoup> Does anyone have any solutions to the "connection failed: connection refused" pulseaudio error?
<djbatton> e
<spaiduhz> i see links to guidelines and forums.
 * Feldegastr would be happy if my defined screen res was used on bootup, eye candy is something i am not even looking at yet
<macvr> mibmib: what i meant was, even though the wobbly feature is of not much use, it just feels like the right way to make windows move , once u are used to that effect and u shift to windows XP/vista and move a window it feels rigid
<mibmib> Loganhoup: that sounds like a rights issue.
<flintwingel> gtuy: have you checked the messages log when you plug it in?
<vertix> usr13, after doing chroot, can i go back to original root if something won't work?
<gtuy> flintwingel: no, I'm not familiar with that process
<Loganhoup> mibmib: I and root are part of pulse, pulse-rt, and pulseaudio groups
<gtuy> flintwingel: Can you walk me through it?
<Loganhoup> mibmib: if thats what your getting at.
<spaiduhz> either case i tried looking around in the forums trying to figure out how to get wammu to work for my nokia e71
<mibmib> Loganhoup: ok, if you try it as root, then obviously that's not it. To get sound working most of the time, you first need to know for sure that the correct driver is loaded.
<flintwingel> gtuy: most importat events on the system get logged in /var/log/messages... you can see the file if you go to Menu->Adminsitration->Log Message Viewer
<spaiduhz> keeps getting pointed to getting gnapplet.sis installed, which cant be done on newer versions of symbian
<mibmib> Loganhoup: after that it worked for me in 100% of the cases.
<mibmib> Loganhoup: althought the driver might not support everything.
<mibmib> Pulseaudio is also very fragile for me.
<mibmib> Crashes are common.
<mibmib> Alsa was atleast stable.
<user____> so noone can help me?
<Loganhoup> mibmib: my sound is working, sort of. It runs when I log in and for a while but then something happens and then whatever sound plays from then on just hangs like a bad cassette tape.
<vertix> can anybody tell me if i can go back to original root after i chroot ?
<countingbricks> How can I copy repositorys that is on 6 DVDs to an external hard-disk, add them to sources.list and still be able to download updates?
<grawity> vertix: 'exit'
<vertix> grawity, thanx
<FernandoLB> Hello. Does gufw block pongs (ping) and icmp echo-request by default ?
<mibmib> Loganhoup: did you check dmesg after that happens>
<Jack_Sparrow> countingbricks aptoncd would be a start
<Loganhoup> mibmib: hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<newguy88> newbie here asking for help.  I built a PIII box and put 9.04 on it.  Everything seems 100% ok, except one tiny thing.  In the resolution setting, I can't get 1360 X 768.  I have a brand new 21"   1920 X1080 monitor and I want to maintain a 16:9 aspect ratio.  Can I ask someone for some assistance or point me in the right direction?  Thanks in advance.  The video card is an ATI AIW 9000.
<mibmib> newguy88: did you already read the manual?
<spaiduhz> newguy88 installing flgx did the trick.
<TU> I just upgraded to 9.04 and browsing the web became slow as hell.  I am pretty sure it is the DNS resoution but i am not 100% sure.
<melik> whats the name of the package of the system > preference > appearance thing?
<mibmib> Is flgx the same as nvidia-xsettings (or something similar)?
<drone> anyone know how to get rid of the insanely loud system beep on lenovo laptops when you unplug the power cord? I've tried various methods found on sites concerning xset and modprobe.d/blacklist and I also checked the bios which doesn't contain anything about the system speaker
<TU> on a side note what changed in forefox?
<TU> it looks really different
<spaiduhz> system > admin > hardwaredrivers
<Loganhoup> mibmib: I assume you mean just running dmesg from terminal.
<drone> I also went through and unset the system bell on the power management and sound preferences
<newguy88> mibmib  is there a manual?  I assumed it would just point at the place where you change the resolution.  The choice I want is not there.
<gtuy> flintwingel: Found the logs.  Looks like it is identifying it as a Broadcom Card.
<spaiduhz> and i meant flgrx. sorreh
<flintwingel> gtuy: if its broadcom you'll probably need firmware
<melik> whats the name of the package of the system > preference > appearance thing?
<newguy88> spaid  where do I type flgrx?
<mikebeecham> hi there...people keep telling me that Ubuntu tends to prefer GIO over GVFS...however, how can I 'tell' it which one to use?
<spaiduhz> activate the proprietary drivers and you may need to restart your box.
<flintwingel> gtuy: use synaptic and look for b43-fwcutter
<gtuy> flintwingel: It's a Linksys
<TU> dns resolutons are FAST with the command line dig but slow with firefox
<TU> what  could cause that?
<spaiduhz> System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<TU> i just backedup and deleted my firefox profile
<mikebeecham> spaiduhz: was that to me?
<TU> so it isn't that.
<n8tuser> TU is it also looking for ivp6?
<newguy88> spaid thanks.  I hate to ask but where is that?
<newguy88> spaid  you read my mind  thnx
<spaiduhz> top left hand side.
<TU> n8tuser: how do i find that out?
<TU> i JUST upgraded to jaunty have never used ipv6
<flintwingel> gtuy: don't mix upwho makes the card vs. what chipset they use
<n8tuser> TU use ifconfig,  i think it tells you if ipv6 is active or not
<gtuy> flintwingel: Oh, so Broadcom is the chipset, then?
<TU> n8tuser: i do have an ipv6 address
<gtuy> flintwingel: So what does b43-fwcutter do?
<TU> but why would that mess up dns resolutions
<TU> i've had issues with ubuntu and dns stuff before.
<balle> i can't make my ubuntu connect through wireless, how do i check what i need and where do i get it?
<newguy88> spaid  I did it, it said I was not using any proprietary drivers
<spaiduhz> .. eh.
<n8tuser> TU do this so you dont use ipv6 modules.. in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases    #alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<mibmib> ballie: atheros based?
<n8tuser> TU  and  alias net-pf-10 ipv6 off
<spaiduhz> is the option to activate the proprietary drivers available?
<TU> on a sidfe note
<spaiduhz> should be a red dot beside
<TU> i think juanty broke my alt key
<n8tuser> Tu and these too alias net-pf-10 off
<n8tuser> alias ipv6 off
<antix> Flash doesn't seem to work 100% for me in 9.04. I'm viewing a page on 8.10 where it works fine. In 9.04 I don't get past the load screen.. http://ideocollection.com/
<TU> because i use to be able to raise a window with an alt click
<TU> no more though
<balle> mibmi:
<balle> mibmib: i'm not quiete sure actually...
<spaiduhz> antix go to synaptic package manager and search for flash.
<flintwingel> gtuy: it dowanloads, unpacks and puts in the right place the firmware that needs to be loaded onto the card before it can be used
<balle> mibmib: how can i check it?
<antix> spaiduhz: I have Adobes latest Flash installed. the page just doesn't work as in 8.10
<spaiduhz> antix: you be wanting adobe-flashplugin
<CarlFK> I added the /home/carl/Videos line to my fstab http://dpaste.com/44779/ rebooted, and fsck errored with something like "Cant find device with UUID=87888e41.." - A) did that message get logged somewhere? B) what did I do wrong?
<spaiduhz> and in the version, 10.0.22.87-1
<CarlFK> spaiduhz: isnt "nonfree" part of the name?
<antix> spaiduhz: Flash works, else I wouldn't get up the load screen
<balle> i can't make my ubuntu connect through wireless, how do i check what i need and where do i get it?
<antix> spaiduhz: are you on 9.04?
<TU> n8tuser: i don't have an /etc/modprobe.d/aliases file
<gtuy> flintwingel: Ok, that makes sense.  It looks like it is missing two firmware files.  Is this one of those political "binary blob" drivers, so there isn't support for it yet?
<macvr> spaiduhz: are u using fglrx in 9.04?
<TU> i don't thinik thats the issue though
<spaiduhz> @carlfx i didnt install the nonfree
<TU> because WHY would it have worked before and broke with huanty
<spaiduhz> macvr yes
<ThePhoenix> Sorry i had to step away for a minute
<ThePhoenix> but I have an Intel Pentium 4
<flintwingel> gtuy: its one of those manufacturer things
<spaiduhz> ...gah
<ThePhoenix> Its a Dell Inspiron 9100
<macvr> spaiduhz: how come? its no available , instead ati driver is used?
<spaiduhz> thephoenix a pentium 4 isnt dual core
<TU> i mean webbrowsing is PAINFULLY slow right now
<ThePhoenix> laptop
<ThePhoenix> i know
<ThePhoenix> thats what i though
<ThePhoenix> t
<ThePhoenix> but both the ubuntu system manager and the windows one say that it is dual core
<melik> whats the name of the package of the system > preference > appearance?
<spaiduhz> i have a p4 box running jaunty fine though, but with standard install
<mib_8cbesj> CarlFK: had a complete read of that doc.. now one more doubt.. at /etc/bootptab option bw=pxelinux.o in the case am having a live cd, what should i give there instead?
<antix> can somebody test http://ideocollection.com/ on 9.04 and tell me if you get past the 100% load screen?
<macvr> spaiduhz: did u upgrade from 8.10 , and didnt change the drivers?
<spaiduhz> thephoenix thats because hyper threading is enabled. a preten dual core on a single core
<ThePhoenix> is that good or bad?
<balle> i need a bit of help enabling my wi-fi card, can anyone help me with this? i need to check what card i have and what drivers etc. i need
<spaiduhz> macvr: i did a fresh install and skipped the headache by noting not to install from the adobe website
<TU> Grr
<spaiduhz> and going to the package manager direct
<TU> i fucking hate ubuntus DNS bullshit
<FloodBot2> TU: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThePhoenix> like should i turn off hyperthreading?
<TU> every release i spend at LEAST fucking 2 hours fixing whatever was broken about dns
<emlot> hi how to install kde 4.2 in jaunty??
<Seeker`> TU: Watch your language please
<ThePhoenix> cause isnt hyperthreading only good for dual core?
<macvr> spaiduhz: i was talking about the fglrx driver
<balle> i need a bit of help enabling my wi-fi card, can anyone help me with this? i need to check what card i have and what drivers etc. i need
<jrib> TU: this channel is for support.  If something is broken, file a bug (hopefully in a more civil manner).
<TU> jrib: thats fine.
<jbmigel> ThePhoenix... hyperthreading IS dual core... it tricks ubuntu into thinking you have 2... its fine... leave it
<TU> but i don't know what is wrong.
<TU> i don't know WHY my dns is broken, again.
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#A variation: Booting the "Live CD" image
<TU> dig works fine.
<FrankQC> TU: If you're going to complain, use another distribution ...
<spaiduhz> macvr: i went straight to the hardware drivers thingamajig and activated the drivers.
<jrib> TU: try to describe your problem on a single line.  Explain what you did to fix it
<TU> so it is wierd because JUST firefox/ephiphany is having slow resolution times.
<AmBAr> how to change the keymap of F7 key ?? what is the file for change this on ubuntu 9.04 ???
<melik> TU, just use
<sacarlson> ﻿balle: at the command line iwconfig   does a wifi show as present?
<melik> openDNS
<TU> jrib: Firefox is takign really long to (seemingly) resolve urls.  i've done nothing to fix this because i'm not sure what changed.
<TU> i AM using opendns.
<CarlFK> mib_8cbesj: can you change your nic to something I don't have to shift for...  pretty please
<TU> dig is fast
<mib_8cbesj> CarlFK: yeah in that itself i was thinking where is this ubuntu-installer/i386 thing.. in the cd i have it is /isolinux/isolinux.cfg
<TU> so it isn't my dns server thats slow.
<grawity> CarlFK: Type mib[tab]
<countingbricks>  Jack_Sparrow,ubottu: ok i am looking at APTonCD I think the DVDs that I have was made using it.
<ThePhoenix> ok thanx
<grawity> ...ah, nevermind.
<TU> it is whatever firefox/ubuntu did between 8.10 and now.
<ThePhoenix> but how do i turn off compiz
<CarlFK> grawity: right :)
<gigasoft> how to copy copy-protected dwd?
<FrankQC> TU: sudo aptitude remove firefox-3.0 -y; sudo aptitude install firefox-3.0 -y; sudo aptitude update -y; sudo aptitude upgrade -y; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade -y; exit
<ThePhoenix> cause i dont use it anyway
<ThePhoenix> i have it on standard effects
<centaur5> Is there a way to find out in package manager which version of the ATI driver that the xorg-fglrx driver is based off of?
<TU> FrankQC: what will that do.
<macvr> spaiduhz: :( for me the fglrx aint available! for X1400 :(
<AmBAr> *******   how to change the keymap of F7 key ?? what is the file for change this on ubuntu 9.04 ???
<balle> scarlasons: no, no wireless extensions
<ThePhoenix> not advanced or minimal
<FrankQC> It's going to uninstall firefox, and reinstall it..
<spaiduhz> macvr the x1400... an ibm lappy?
<FrankQC> Then update it.
<spaiduhz> oops
<FrankQC> gtglater
<uvvtu> русские есть
<TU> ijay
<nadie>  hey q  tal!_:
<spaiduhz> erm, if it helps
<TU> okay* i doubt this will help but we can try.
<GAZRA> ñ
<GAZRA> ñl
<uvvtu> пацаны
<CarlFK> mib_7lsw51: do you have the dhcpd/tftp stuff  working such that pxelinux.0 gets booted?  should give you a boot: prompt
<user____> nvidia not work yet
<CarlFK> gah
<macvr> spaiduhz: no... i meant ati mobility x1400 graphics card
<TU> speaking of odd.  i think 9.04 ignores my routers DHCP DNS servers and somehow grabs my ISPs dns servers.
<nadie>  alguin que pueDA ayudarm  Soy nuEvo en esTo
<CarlFK> saravanan: you were mib_8... right?
<ThePhoenix> what is Xorg?
<TU> which is funny because that would have saved me with prvious problems but now it is ignoring my custom dns servers.
<spaiduhz> ok, i am using an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT
<ThePhoenix> cause its top on my top list
<locaa> need help here please with Ubuntu
<TU> ThePhoenix: newer version of XFree86
<locaa> I installed the 9.04 a side by side installation, then want to add some extra packages, used the regular add remove option, however, my Ubuntu crashed, will never start again, and keeps sending me a no free space msg
<flintwingel> ThePhoenix: xorg is the system that handles the grapgical interface
<CarlFK> saravanan: assumin I got the right nick:  do you have the dhcpd/tftp stuff  working such that pxelinux.0 gets booted?  should give you a boot: prompt
<GAZRA> {}ñl
<gigasoft> how to copy copy-protected dvd, any help?!
<GAZRA> sorry, I had probles to connect
<locaa> I have more than 100 G of free space, and it is not booting
<jrib> !dvd | gigasoft
<ubottu> gigasoft: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GAZRA> Can someone please tell me how to save all instlled packages of an ubuntu system and then installed them in another computer authomatically?
<GAZRA> Can someone please tell me how to save all instlled packages of an ubuntu system and then installed them in another computer authomatically?
<spaiduhz> hardware drivers detected my gfx as an ati, and gave me an option to install the proprietary drivers from there
<melik> anyone here know what is the name of the package of 'system > pref > appearance'
<ThePhoenix> ok thanx
<GAZRA> Quassel is havin g a lot of problems to load correctly
<spaiduhz> though i believe i can still recall where to get a linux installer for catalyst
<gigasoft> thanks :)
<CarlFK> melik: add it to the launcher, then check the buttons properties
<TU> hrm
<TU> as expected reinstalling firefox did not help.
<spaiduhz> you will have to unpack it to separate debian files though
<melik> CarlFK, im on a minimal ubuntu install. i dont have anything atm
<melik> building it from scratch
<TetrisPie> Does anybody know how to get rid of event sounds in Fluxbox (with Jaunty) without removing the Ubuntu-Sounds package entirely?
<melik> so thats not of any help :/
<ThePhoenix> can i just end the compiz process?
<macvr> spaiduhz: i checked out the ati site for the drivers, but just thought i'd wait it out... for some fglrx had problems
<ThePhoenix> or will that crash my desktop?
<CarlFK> melik:  gnome-appearance-properties %F
<melik> ThePhoenix, erm.. first do metacity --replace
<mescalinum> how do I know which packages I installed directly and which are pulled in by dependencies? in particular I want to revert some libraries from "directly installed" to "just keep it because it is a dependency". how to do it?
<melik> then i suppose you can terminate compiz
<Ace2017_-> is there a games repo? with stuff like the ut2004 demo packaged?
<theunixgeek> Why does Colorize not work in GIMP in 9.04?
<macvr> theunixgeek: it works for me
<Ace2017_-> wouldn't it be nice if people could get game demos from repos, maybe then there would be more linux games
<theunixgeek> macvr: that's odd; let me try it again
<khermans> Ace2017_-, http://www.opengamingnow.com/
<gtuy> flintwingel: Ok, b43-fwcutter installed, and can browse network, but not getting a connection yet.
<TetrisPie> Dangit. I rather like the way my sounds are configured when I use Gnome, but I hate the beeps and boops in Fluxbox.
<TetrisPie> And getting rid of the package seems to get rid of all the sounds.
<theunixgeek> macvr: ah, true. perhaps it was the image type; thanks
<flintwingel> gtuy: so you can see a wireless networks?
<macvr> theunixgeek: np
<ThePhoenix> what is metacity -- replace?
<Anakin-> how can I check if my nvidia driver works as it was supposed to do ?
<alexandre> opa
<gtuy> flintwingel: Yes, I can.  The one I want to connect to is "hidden" so I think that means it doesn't broadcast the SSID.  I think I have a copy in the Network Manager from another Wireless card I was using, though, so I can see the network I'm trying to connect to.
<rodrigo-ubuntu> alexandre: ei
<thahauss> can someone please help a linux noob get wine 1.1.21 working in ubuntu 9.04 with intent to install office 2007?  It doesn't show up in synaptic, and I've downloaded the tar.bz2 file
<alexandre> rodrigo-ubuntu, oi
<spaiduhz> ... eh
<Viper550> thahauss, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install wine winedoors?
<flintwingel> gtuy: hiding a wireless network just make life difficult for users without adding any real security
<ktebit> I added the /home/carl/Videos line to my fstab http://dpaste.com/44779/ rebooted, and fsck errored with something like "Cant find device with UUID=87888e41.." - A) did that message get logged somewhere? B) what did I do wrong?
<gtuy> flintwingel: Yes, I know.  I've got WPA/WPA2 for real security.
<spaiduhz> using office 2007 on ubuntu sounds almost... evil.
<spaiduhz> but i'll whip out my installer cd to see what i can do
<ktebit> anyone please?
<dayo> ?
<thahauss> Viper550, I ran the commands u gave me im getting E: Couldn't find package winedoors
<gtuy> flintwingel: Any idea why I'm not connecting?  Signal strength looks good.
<thahauss> Viper550, also, after updating synaptec still only shows wine 1.0.1
<ktebit> I added the /home/carl/Videos line to my fstab http://dpaste.com/44779/ rebooted, and fsck errored with something like "Cant find device with UUID=87888e41.." - A) did that message get logged somewhere? B) what did I do wrong?
<macvr> Viper550: winedoors in not in repos
<gtuy> flintwingel: But now my network manager has disappeared!
<spaiduhz> thahauss do you have wine installed?
<macvr> thahauss: for winedoors u need to get it from the site
<basenut> does anyone know how to get rid of the message of /init:/init:176:panic:not found from my laptop screen
<thahauss> spaiduhz, yes, the older version
<Viper550> http://wddb.wine-doors.org/system/files/wine-doors_0.1.3_all.deb
<ktebit> carl@gw42:~$ blkid /dev/sdb1; /dev/sdb1: UUID="5e9644f2-f31b-48ac-92a7-c4b7048d0d2f" TYPE="ext4"
<ubuntu--> any idea how i can enable compiz effects? , i already have everything installed -.-
<mikebeecham> is there any way to get Ubuntu to prefer GIO over gnome-vfs?
<jbmigel> ktebit the message is probably in dmesg log... as for what you did wrong... maybe you could tell us what you were trying to do in the first palce
<ktebit> maybe I should find the right uuid?
<thahauss> macvr, I'm just trying to get a version of wine that will allow me to install office 2007, after reading online it seems I need wine 1.1.21, do I need wine doors too?
<ktebit> what should I do?
<Viper550> but it doesn't work on ubuntu 9.04?
<ktebit> ?
<ktebit> what do you use?
<macvr> thahauss: i'm not sure if wine doors is required.... but the author of winedoors has shut down the repos.. what is the error u get while installing?
<nimrod> alguem tem alguma inf sobre interfaces wacom na 904?
<guntbert> !es | nimrod
<ubottu> nimrod: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<thahauss> macvr, II'm just not sure how to install this...  I have the tar.bz file
<thahauss> macvr, I'm new to linux and used synaptec to install all the apps i Needed
<CokeNCode> guys, how do i get the ip address of the default gateway in ubuntu from the command line ?
<CokeNCode> is there a switch in ifconfig that gives that info ?
<nimrod> ok. i understand
<RHorse> CokeNCode try iwconfig
<macvr> thahauss: wine is available in the synaptic itself
<she_dyed> CokeNCode, type route
<cantoma> guntbert: he is actually speaking portuguese
<dayo> CokeNCode: route
<she_dyed> and the one marked UG  is your boy CokeNCode
<spaiduhz> thahauss this may seem irrelevant, but i can install on a virtualbox no problem. trying to run setup.exe on wine gives me access error
<gtuy> flintwingel: You there?
<CokeNCode> thanks she_dyed
<flintwingel> yes
<thahauss> macvr, yes I have 1.0.1 installed, I need the lastest wine "1.1.21" to install office 2007 from what I've gathered on forums
<she_dyed> CokeNCode, you're welcome
<gtuy> flintwingel: Did you see my question?
<CokeNCode> thanks dayo
<dayo> u're welcome
<CokeNCode> hmmmm, now how do i get my dns servers ?
<AmBAr> *******   how to change the keymap of F7 key ?? what is the file for change this on ubuntu 9.04 ???
<macvr> thahauss: u follow the instructions in the wine web site for adding repos... no need to download the tar.bz file , once  have added the wine repos u can install it from there , that way u will also get updates
<dayo> CokeNCode: less /etc/resolv.conf
<TU> danm it DNS resolution is so borked for me in 9.04 but dig work
<jonmartini> Anyone know anything about setting up /dev/ptyp* ?
<flintwingel> gtuy: sorry no... could you ask again
<thahauss> macvr, thank you very much, you've pointed me in the right direction
<jbmigel> AmBAr cant you just google that?
<CokeNCode> thanks dayo, there's no command that gives it without having to read the file? and is the file in the same place in redhat and solaris ?
<guntbert> cantoma: thx, as I speak neither, there are some distinguishing words, and this time I missed it (again), sorry, did you tell him where to find portuguese/brasilian help?
<AmBAr> jbmigel, google return confs for 8.10 and some files dont exists on 9.04
<cexpert1> All: Anyone have a good HOWTO on installing minicom?
<dayo> CokeNCode: i'm not sure if there is a command for it. probably. and i haven't used redhat in years, and used solaris only once, so i'm not sure
<prathamesh> CokeNCode : try ifconfig
<gtuy> flintwingel: Ok, I'll start from here... I can now see the network I want to connect to, but am not getting a connection.  And my network manager disappeared.
<macvr> thahauss: np... just check the synaptic again after adding the repos,u will have the version u want listed there.... beware, that 1.1.21 is a development version,
<cantoma> guntbert: i only know the english ones sorry
<she_dyed> prathamesh, he's past that now
<prathamesh> ohh ohk
<erbish> I have a partition mounted with the following details: "/dev/sda1 on /media/disk-1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,sync,user=erb)" and it keeps telling me "Permission denied" if I'm starting to write it, what can cause the error?
<Mack> ok now i have mod_rewrite working
<Mack> :D
<flintwingel> gtuy: NetworkManager is the frontend to a root process... easiest thing to try first is a rebbot (yeah I know that the Windows way...)
<Mack> anyone know why wordpress needs ftp to write?
<jbmigel> AmBAr in SYSTEM>>PREFERENCES>>KEYBOARD there is layout properties... can you make your changes there?
<RHorse> erbish check ou tthe umask option
<erbish> RHorse, is it an option of mount ?
<gtuy> flintwingel: Ok, I'll reboot and be back.
<Mack> who here uses wordpress?
<Mack> with apache2 and php5
<she_dyed> Mack for most users they have a blog or online journal to upload to
<ikonia> Mack: yes,
<RHorse> I believe it is, or you  can add it to fstab.
<RORgasm> hey guys
<Mack> anyone know then, how to enable wordpress to write?
<whatvn> hello everybody!
<AmBAr> jbmigel, this dont alow me to change f7 key or any keymap
<Mack> right now it needs ftp to install a theme/plugin
<RORgasm> i have xp installed on my computer...but for some reason...grub is not recognizining it
<ikonia> Mack: yes, the update process uses ftp
<Mack> it should be able to write itself, and its chmod'ed to 777
<RORgasm> do you know what line i can add to the grub boot list file
<RORgasm> ?
<thahauss> macvr, I'm having difficulty locating instructions to add the latest wine repos to synaptec
<whatvn> is there any Internet security software appliance for linux/Ubuntu?
<ikonia> !security > whatvn
<ubottu> whatvn, please see my private message
<jbmigel> RORgasm... you mean you 'had' xp installed on your system
<Mack> ikonia: when i used wordpress hosted elsewhere, it would be able to update w/o me giving it an ftp pw
<Mack> is there a setting for this, maybe in htdocs?
<RORgasm> jbmigel, i actually have it installed...just have some grub issues...not showing up on list
<ikonia> Mack: wordpress has changed since 2.7
<ikonia> Mack: ask the #wordpress guys about that
<whatvn> Ikonia: this my real question, I dont need a reply from bot
<whatvn> :|
<Mack> oh, i have 2.8 now
<RORgasm> i have xp installed on /dev/sda2
<spaiduhz> you need to do some stuff to get the dev wine files to show
<ikonia> whatvn: the bot gives you a solid response, I can expand on it if you have a specific question
<spaiduhz> thahaussi am trying it out now
<hyper_ch> hmmm, to my old computer I have not attached a monitor anymore but use it still as desktop (want to vnc into it). However it only offers two resolutions: 640x480 and 320x...    how can I add  more resolutions to it?
<jbmigel> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<RHorse> thahauss I believe you add them to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> Mack: 2.7.1 is the latest available
<Mack> ikonia: i have 2.8 nightly
<Mack> UGH
<thahauss> RHorse, I'm a noob can u tell me how to do that please?
<Mack> i forgot my nickserv pw
<ikonia> Mack: ok, speak to #wordpress guyes for how the ftp process works
<amanda-b> is there a command-line utility that will unzip a file into a directory with the same name as the zip?  i.e. unzip A.zip A/ ... without having to write a big script to do it?
<whatvn> Ikonia: I just want to know is there any software appliance for Linux, like astaro?
<Mack_> ikonia: its +R
<Mack_> i need to register now
<thahauss> RHorse where do i get the line to put into sources.list?
<prathamesh> hyper_ch : check ur graphics drivers
<ikonia> whatvn: and if you read the bot's response it discusses some core security aspects
<RHorse> That you have to get onthe web. should be easy to find
<RORgasm> where is the grub boot list file?
<spaiduhz> thahauss i am installing the dev wine
<hyper_ch> prathamesh: hmmm... there hasn0't been any kernel update lately I think... but I'll do it
<thahauss> rhorse, ok i will look, thanks
<ikonia> RORgasm: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Armageddon> my fan is not working, any idea ?
<mayooo> hello, i've a problem trying to dual boot ubuntu with Vista, when i put the CD, i've the option DEMO or LEARN MORE, but not install, does anybody know why ?
<{g}> Hey People! When I wake up my machine from suspend, the mouse pointer does not move anymore. Any way to reactivate it?
<thahauss> spaiduhz, did you update sources.list ?
<spaiduhz> yes
<ikonia> mayooo: what version of ubuntu and where di you get the CD ?
<jbmigel> whatvn if your looking for an application name, perhaps you should say what you want to do...  otherwise id say 'firefox' is a great network applciation
<mayooo> 9.04
<mayooo> "jaunty jackalope"
<ikonia> mayooo: where did you get it ?
<ThePhoenix> ok i turned off compiz and now my CPU is working even harder
<Lyth> I'm trying to use a toneport GX with linux using the line6usb linux drivers and everything is loading alright,but i get no sound.
<spaiduhz> thahauss i simply used the instructions given here
<spaiduhz> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Vock> Just wondering if it was possible to install jaunty off of a USB key without installing?
<Vock> err
<thahauss> spaiduhz, thank you and excuse my nubness :)
<Vock> sorry
<mayooo> ikonia: hmm i don't remember, but it worked with my computer with XP, do i need to re download it?
<Vock> Just wondering if it was possible to install jaunty off of a USB key without burning?
<cexpert1> All: Anyone have a good HOWTO on installing minicom?  I installed from .deb, as no inet connect and the start shown @ http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-serial-console-client is not working, so install did not go right.
<ikonia> mayooo: the boot options on the CD don't change
<hyper_ch> Vock: it is - at least the live cd
<spaiduhz> ok bless meh, lets see if the developer can run setup.exe
<macvr> spaiduhz: but thahauss wants the dev version...!
<mayooo> it's the dvd version
<whatvn> jbmigel: I dont find a network application, I find a Internet Security software appliance. and if you dont have a answer, then please let the bot do it, whatever
<whatvn> thank you!
<ikonia> mayooo: ok - the DVD menu options don't change
<spaiduhz> macvr yeah.
<Vock> hyper_ch: can you point me to the how-to? The ubuntu.com only mentions off of the CD
<hyper_ch> Vock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<spaiduhz> you have to do the stuff in the link to allow the developer files to even shoe up in synaptic
<mayooo> ikonia: have you ever seen this problem ?
<macvr> spaiduhz: oh... ok.. i had removed the wine repos and forgot if the dev version was available or not from the same source...!
<ikonia> mayooo: no - as I've said, the DVD menu options don't change they are hard coded, so the most likley option is you are not booting from the DVD, or it is the wrong DVD
<amanda-b> i'll take that as a no.
<mayooo> ah i'm sorry, i'm not english ^
<thahauss> spaiduhz, thanks! i see it now in synaptic !
<Brain-Dance> Hey all. I've got a question regarding ppp connections in Intrepid. I'm able to dial up just fine but I don't have a gateway established and thus cannot surf the web, but I can ping outside sites and (obviously) use IRC...
<thahauss> macvr, thanks for the help !
<mayooo> would you have a good link to download it?
<ikonia> mayooo: ubuntu.com
<spaiduhz> thahauss good news. seems to be working too.
<mayooo> i didn't find the dvd version on ubuntu website
<hyper_ch> prathamesh: just reinstalled the nvidia drivers, xorg.conf looked fine... now booted and again only 640x480 and 320x240 offered through vnc
<thahauss> spaiduhz, awesome its DLing now
<RORgasm> guys my windows xp installation is on /dev/sda2
<RORgasm> in grub.... what should i specify the root as then (hd0,something?)
<RORgasm> ?
<spaiduhz> woops.
<Daps> Ubuntu Server on VMware... anyone know why i can't connect to the internet..? or why tasktel fails ??
<spaiduhz> it crashed when i entered the wrong product key
<spaiduhz> heh no. verification just takes a long time
<Lyth> Can anyone help me with the Linux line6 drivers?
<hyper_ch> Daps: using wifi?
<RORgasm> how do i know which partition (root) my xp installation is on... i know its on dev/sda2
<Daps> not this machine...
<prathamesh> hyper_ch : isnt it poss to change the resolution from system > preferences > display
<Daps> straight to the router hyper_ch
<AmBAr> Daps, you are using NET or host only ?
<hyper_ch> prathamesh: nope
<spaiduhz> ok, its installing, so i think there will be no problems.
<AmBAr> NAT **
<AmBAr> Daps, try use NAT connection
<Daps> AmBAr: I tried, NAT, Host-only and Bridged
<prathamesh> which distro u r using
<hyper_ch> Daps: no clue... I need to manually set what interface to use in workstation when I want to use wifi as it normally uses eth0 and then bridged fails. NAT should work
<wildc4rd> which package should I install to view flash content on jaunty x64
<Armageddon> My laptop fan is not working, any idea guys ? my amd is up to 68 degrees C
<AmBAr> Daps, maybe you are connectec but you DNS not configured
<prathamesh> hyper_ch : which distro u r using
<Daps> AmBAr: how do I configure?
<AmBAr> connected**
<TU> why is firefox resolving dns entries REALLY slowly?
<TU> i would google this but i can't cause firefox is so danm slow
<dougl> what is the command  to start gnome voice control ?
<AmBAr> first try ping 64.233.161.83
<RHorse> Armageddon get your gf to blow it.
<piglit> TU try another dns
<TU> dig works fine.
<AmBAr> Daps, try ping 64.233.161.83
<AmBAr>  and check if you get a response
<spaiduhz> be nice. :|
<ikonia> RHorse: whoaaa
<RORgasm> how do i know which (hd0,?) corresponds to my /dev/sda2 partition ?
<TU> like if i try to dig google.cm i get a response instantly
<ikonia> RHorse: drop that sort of dicussion,
<TU> only firefox seems to do the resolution REALLY slowly.
<Daps> it says "Network is unreachable"
<Armageddon> RHorse: you supposed to be funny ?
<Daps> AmBAr: it says "Network is unreachable"
<AmBAr> Daps,  you NAT connection are not configured :(
<macvr> RORgasm: !language
<RHorse> Armageddon please don't read anytthing untoward into  my  entirely innocentt  remarrks.
<Daps> AmBAr: How do i configure it?
<prathamesh> hyper_ch : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<RORgasm> macvr, what do u mean?
<AmBAr> Daps, on vmware check the confs of internet
<AmBAr> on vmware server console
<ikonia> RORgasm: sexual discussion or offensive language is not allowed in this channel, please don't use it again
<Tisch> Is there a possibility to encrypt /home partition with the new 9.04 (standard version) or do u have to use the alternate version? I tried the docs but no success...
<Flannel> RORgasm: Convert a = 1, b = 2, etc.  Then subtract one from each (sdb2 becomes hd1,1, sda1 = 0,0, etc.
<Armageddon> RHorse: what's wrong with my question ?
<macvr> RORgasm: it was regarding the fan comment... never mind...
<RORgasm> ikonia, what sexual discussion?
<ikonia> RORgasm: your suggestion to Armageddon
<macvr> !language | RORgasm
<ubottu> RORgasm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> macvr: that's RHorse, ikonia
<RHorse> !love |macvr
<ubottu> macvr: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<RORgasm> Flannel, so sda2 - 0,1 ?
<Flannel> RORgasm: correct
<macvr> Flannel: oops... sorry
<Armageddon> My laptop fan is not working under ubuntu, what should i do to fix it ? who would like to be funny, its not the time :)
<RORgasm> Flannel, thanx
<hyper_ch> prathamesh: the problem is I have no monitor connected... I think that's why it's only offering those two modes
<nijm> How do I use a samba printer shared from a windows machine in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Flannel: thank you
<ngabriel> plugged an old (good) xfs drive into my new linux box.  mount and xfs_repair report the superblock (and secondary) cannot be found.  Anything i can do?
<RHorse> Armageddon how about liquid cooling?
<ikonia> RHorse: try ##hardware channel for hardware disscussion please.
<Daps> AmBAr: I don't see anywhere in the console where i can change the configuration
<djpetr> hello , i have problem i have Lionux Kubuntu and  Winfast TV USB II , do anyone know where i can find howto.. drivers etc, thanks
<Daps> AmBAr, maybe you can point me in the right direction ?
<Armageddon> djpetr: /join #kubuntu
<mib_7lsw51> Armageddon:have you looked inside /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<Armageddon> mib_7lsw51: no should i ?
<AmBAr> Daps, I'm not have vmware here :( but i can open vmware and see some configurations like: enable use, size of HD, memory, etc ??
<djpetr> co to ?
<djpetr> what ?
<mib_7lsw51> yea, see if there's anything :P
<AmBAr> Daps, i can open not.. you can open vmware and see some configurations ??
<Armageddon> mib_7lsw51: there is a file called, THRM
<mib_7lsw51> a directory?
<Armageddon> mib_7lsw51: yes
<{g}> Is there a way to show all installed kernel modules? You know, these things that you load with modprobe.
<wildc4rd> which package should I install to view flash content on jaunty x64
<mib_7lsw51> does it has inside a file called "temperature"?
<Armageddon> mib_7lsw51: it has these files, ooling_mode  polling_frequency  state  temperature  trip_points
<hpadministrator> :=|
<mib_7lsw51> do a "cat temperature"
<Locoken> Hi. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04. Now my MP3's play verry fast most of the time. It does not matter what app I use to play them or what size or bitrate they were made at..Any help would be apreciated.
<she_dyed> {g} lsmod
<AmBAr> Daps, the direction is use NAT connection
<{g}> she_dyed: thanks
<Daps> ﻿AmBAr: i just disconnected and re-connected
<Armageddon> mib_7lsw51: 67
<mib_7lsw51> so your fan starts at 67C
<Armageddon> mib_7lsw51: should i edit it and make it lower ? cause my laptop is really hot !
<mib_7lsw51> i don't know... mine starts at 54C but it's a core2duo... every processor is different
<AmBAr> Daps, maybe on vmware channel you get better help, or vmforum website
<Daps> ﻿AmBAr: still nothing
<platius> wildc4rd; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-flash-not-working-after-jaunty-upgrade-64bit.html  look here
<Daps> ﻿AmBAr: thanks I will give that a try, i don't see anywhere in the console to do the configuration...
<Armageddon> mib_7lsw51: thanks a lot
<AmBAr> Daps, not on console, but on graphic interface of vmware
<mib_7lsw51> to edit it do 'echo "60" > temperature' as root but ... idk, depends on the specs of your micro
<mib_7lsw51> np
<AmBAr> Daps, you are use what version of vmware?
<AmBAr> vmplayer ?
<AmBAr> vm server ?
<ror> does the ubuntu openoffice not install a thesaurus?
<mtu> i have an encrypted swap partition which works fine. suspend to disk works, but there is a kernel panic upon resuming (after the memory has been read). any ideas?
<amanda-b> is there a command-line utility that will unzip a file into a directory with the same name as the zip?  i.e. unzip A.zip A/ ... without having to write a big script to do it?
<Daps> ﻿AmBAr: VMware Player 2.5.2
<carpii> ror, its in side Writer
<carpii> CTRL+F7
<ror> yes, mine's greyed out
<carpii> odd
<Daps> ﻿AmBAr: I don't see anywhere in the graphic interface of the VMware that there is a place for configuration .. :S
<AmBAr> Daps, oh try to use "vmware server console" or "vmware server" and you can configure all of this things
<ror> despite the fact openoffice-org-thesaurus-en-u package is installed
<she_dyed> amanda unzip does it, its just a matter of using the right paramteres
<AmBAr> Daps, vmplayer os very limited
<jrib> amanda-b: it's a two line script
<F3k0r> hey guy, what do u think I should get... (8.04/8.10/9.04) server 64 bit edition ?
<Daps> ﻿AmBAr: oh ok... I will try.. Is it in the repo?
<AmBAr> Daps, you can download this gratis on vmware website
<F3k0r> guys*
<byte^> Hello, I need to install a "recent Java Runtime Environment" on Ubuntu, but am confused as to which package to install. Does anyone know the best application to use for this?
<AmBAr> sory for my bad english
<Daps> ﻿AmBAr: gratis ?
<byte^> Package, rather.
<NativeAngels> hello can someone here help me with Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?
<carpii> f3kor, for a server it doesnt really matter i guess. go for the LTS release
<joeDeuce> mib_7lsw51: isn't the value in /proc/acpt/thermal_zone/temperature the 'current' temp?
<F3k0r> so 8.04
<AmBAr> Daps, bad english, sory.. you dont have to pay for download vmware server
<carpii> yes, id choose 8.04
<gtuy> Am looking for follow-up help on getting my wifi setup working.  I can see the network, but can't connect.
<F3k0r> cool thx
<she_dyed> amanda-b, if you type unzip and hit enter it will show some help text
<F3k0r> anyone else think otherwise ?
<mapleLEAF> good evening
<ubuntistas> does anyone know how can i watch videos in chromium?
<Daps> ﻿AmBAr: k, thanks for the help
<AmBAr> Daps, welcome :)
<shyam> CarlFK: i was saravan trying to do localnet.. now i have the million dollar question. we need the alternate cd thing to get netboot to work right? not the live cd which has everything in squashfs right?
<mapleLEAF> i have installed ubuntu on a friends machine, how do i make it NOT show his windows partition (dont want him to accidently screw it up)
<Viper550> not mount it
<Viper550> edit fstab?
<wildc4rd> sorted, cheers platius
<CarlFK> shyam: you can use either one, so live CD fine
<Viper550> mapleLEAF, learn about the fstab file.
<platius> wildc4rd; it's always something :-)
<mapleLEAF> im looking at fstab...
<shyam> CarlFK: oh thanks..
<antix> Flash problem: this site only works in Ubuntu 8.10 and not Ubuntu 9.04 or WindowsXP (it hangs on the load screen)... http://ideocollection.com/
<ror> hmmm there's an en-us but not en-gb thesaurus!
<ubuntistas> does anyone know how can i watch videos in chromium?
<ubuntistas> ready for linux?
<CarlFK> shyam: do you have anything working yet?  like does the laptop give you a boot: prompt?
<CarlFK> shyam: "anything" meaning any pxe progress
<mapleLEAF> i only see the linux, swap and cdrom?
<cchildress> hi all :) i'm having a little trouble getting my digitizer pad to work. it's recognized, and cat /dev/input/mice shows that input is being received, but how do I switch to that input device?
<mapleLEAF> i only see the linux, swap and the cdrom in the fstab fuke
<mapleLEAF> *file
<jcmax> hey you gues
<balle> hey, i forgot the name of the dude i was talking with before on my Ralink wireless card! please contact me
<jcmax> i was reconfigure my ubuntu 9.04 for macosx look like
<jcmax> and its good
<jcmax> very big thanx for ubuntu/debian developers
<mapleLEAF> I want to remove it from >places >removable media
<jcmax> and community of linux /ubuntu users
<realsifo> hello. when i click firefox, its offline, how to make it online permanently ?
<shyam> CarlFK: no no i am yet.. just reading around just about to start action.. just installed bootp on server(laptop) which have apache2 too..
<realsifo> anyone could help me ?
<carpii> its a menu item
<bc> this is very weird. 192.168.1.3 doesn't exist on my network, yet I get a response from ping. no wireless either.
<carpii> itll go offline if it has no net conection, so that it knows to start reading purely from cache
<grawity> bc: You sure it doesn't exist?
<bc> grawity: positive
<realsifo> my firefox work offline when i click the icon
<bc> grawity: only 192 ip's on the network are 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.2
<she_dyed> could be you bc the one you're on?
<carpii> realsifo, it helps if you read the replies to your question before asking again
<grawity> bc: And how about running nmap against it? sudo nmap -O -sV 192.168.1.3
<realsifo> i want it online when i click the icon
<bc> she_dyed: nope, ifconfig -a shows a 10 network, and grawity: nmap -P0 scan shows nothing.
<grawity> bc: nmap -O?
<bc> grawity: hang on
<Yassine1> Hi everyone,  I am trying to have my Custom Ubuntu Jaunty, but I found some problems buildng it ( Mainly the squashfs directory in filesystem.squahsh, I don't know where to add package and from where to build the root image ). Is this channel the right place to ask my question ? If not, can you suggest another #ubuntu-... channel ?
<jcmax> HEY YO GUESS LOOK ON MY UBUNTU OSX TIGER http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/090516/q3O94f7Fmx.png
<ezu5t> hi - i am using ubuntu for the first time, i'm used to debian. I was trying to set my ip address with "xnetcardconfig" but when I reboot, the network isn't switched on -I have to manually ifdown eth0 ifup eth0. Am I using the wrong program to set my IP address? What is the right one?
<bc> grawity: Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.46 seconds
<Flannel> Yassine1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization have you seen that page?
<realsifo> yup my network work fine but my firefox default offline
<grawity> bc: -O -P0 then? :/
<carpii> so go to the menu item and turn it online
<bc> grawity: that's actually what I did
<CarlFK> shyam: I use the dhcp way of pxebooting - you might want to do that becuase I will be able to help more  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Basic: Hands-On Interactive Network Server Edition Install
<prathamesh> hi guys, i need help. how to setup yahoo mail in thunderbird mail client
<jcmax> http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/090516/q3O94f7Fmx.png
<jcmax> http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/090516/q3O94f7Fmx.pnghttp://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/090516/q3O94f7Fmx.png
<bc> grawity: in my ping haunted? :D
<jcmax> http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/090516/q3O94f7Fmx.png
<bc> grawity: s/in/is/
<grawity> bc: -P0 or -PN shouldn't say "0 hosts up"... nmap -O -P0 -PN
<jcmax> LOOK ON LINUX POWER
<Yassine1> @ Flannel : Thanks, but I read that page, of course. I am having problems doing that because the stuff inside Ubuntu Jaunty is a little bit different from what is described there.
<Flannel> jcmax: Please stop.
<macvr> prathamesh: yahoo us or which country?
<bc> grawity: k, working
<prathamesh> macvr: us
<realsifo> this problem occur in ubuntu 8.10 and ubuntu 9.04
<macvr> prathamesh: US yahoo, does not allow pop access... if u want pop for the US account u either must have the pro account or use WEBMAIL extension
<prathamesh> ohk
<bc> grawity: by the way, I've been listening with tshark on the gateway for hours and have seen nothing coming from 192.168.1.3
<prathamesh> thanks a lot
<grawity> bc: Not even ICMP?
<realsifo> i must uncheck work offline in firefox before its could online
<Flannel> macvr, prathamesh: or scrape it with something like fetchyahoo
<macvr> Flannel: fetchyahoo? must check it out...
<bc> grawity: nope, scan is showing up though
<grawity> bc: So you can ping it and tshark doesn't see that?
<prathamesh> macvr: Flannel: fetchyahoo? wat exactly that
<bc> grawity: not hearing any black helicopters either
<jetftwi> Is cpanel available freely in ubuntu
<bnt> hello!
<Conic> Hm, why is Mono out of date?
<macvr> prathamesh: i'm not sure if it uses thunderbird... Flannel correct me if i'm wrong
<prathamesh> ohk
<Flannel> prathamesh: It scrapesthe html stuff and gives it to you on a pop server run locally.
<macvr> prathamesh: webmail works well for me..
<dquestions> anyone here actually know their stuff in terms of nvidia drivers, and 9.04?? I've been trying to install a driver for 8800gt.. even tried envy, but nothing seems to work
<Classic> hello
<Flannel> macvr: It'll work on any client, it's not a GUI thing, but a daemon
<bc> grawity: also arp -a on the gateway doesn't show a MAC for .3
<dquestions> tried installing manually via sudo sh NVIDIAxxxx
<grawity> bc: ...I was already going to ask that :P It's strange then.
<prathamesh> Flannel: macvr: so now what to do guys
<macvr> Flannel: i didnt check out the site fully... ok
<dquestions> startx does that fatal error stuff with no screen found.... nvidia-settings doesnt work either..
<mf_> realsifo: have you tried messing with the "about:config" settings? my guess would be "browser.offline-apps.notify = false", but I'm by no means sure about this
<Classic> anyone knows how to resolve problems with ttys?
<bc> she_dyed: definitely not the machine i'm on
<bc> she_dyed: sorry, old msg
<xXCarpXx> hello ... just installed pure-ftp on 8.04 LTS and configured it to run as "standalone" ...when i run /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start no process spawns
<bc> grawity: All 1000 scanned ports on 192.168.1.3 are filtered. Too many fingerprints match this host to give specific OS details. Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 211.08 seconds.
<macvr> prathamesh: check out both the sites[webmail , fetchyahoo] choose whichever is easy for u to setup... i'd say webmail is easier for me..
<xXCarpXx> its like my server prints the messaage " running /usr/bin/pure-ftopd ...." but there is no process when i check "ps -A"
<balleyne> where are seahorse configuration files stored? trying to retrieve something from a backup
<realsifo> thanks
<bc> grawity: if I'd done something wrong, I'd be pretty paranoid about now. :D
<lucas_> hey
<bc> grawity: in addition, there are no eth aliases either.
<ThePhoenix> ok i disabled compiz but now I cant use my mouse wheel to change desktops. Is there any way to fix this?
<Wrinkliez> hey guys, i have an nvidia card, and the hardware detection brings it up, but everytime i click activate this driver, nothing happens.  any ideas?
<lucas_> i need some help with my ubuntu 9.04 distro
<sanity> can anyone recommend where i can purchase a desktop-system with the latest version of Ubuntu pre-installed and configured?
<macvr> !asl | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<gtuy> I keep trying, but am not getting my Linksys card to connect to the router with Ubuntu.  Please help!
<macvr> !ask | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<balleyne> sanity: system76.com
<RHorse> sanity dell, lenovo, asus, loook on web
<sanity> RHorse: dell doesn't offer the latest ubuntu, so far as I can tell
<sanity> balleyne: thanks, will investigate
<ThePhoenix> is there anyway to enable mouse wheel desktop switching without compiz?
<macvr> sanity: u can always upgrade :)
<ThePhoenix> like can i make it a shortcut or something?
<RHorse> google linux desktop brings up  no resuult?  Hard to believe
<lucas_> ok, my sound in ubuntu only works on the preinstalled mo0vieplayer and nothing else, only the first oss works. what should i do?
<sanity> macvr: i'd rather not have to deal with configuring drivers and crap
<hacktolive> why is the package "linux" not installed by default? is it a good idea to install it?
<macvr> sanity: system76 also uses 8.10 , but if u want 9.04 u need to upgrade
<Classic> Wrinkliez, did you reboot after activating nvidia driver?
<bnt> can someone help me please???? I can't login back to ubuntu - I get to the login screen - insert the login and password - but get an error saying smth about " ending my previous session in less than 10 seconds and thus this should signify that there is an installation problem or there is not enough space on the disk" and there is enough space.. and it suggests me to go to the limited gnome session and solve the issue... have no clue...
<bnt> when I do so I get another error - smth:
<bnt> " ... dsplay  /.xsession-errors >
<bnt> - /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session-setup
<bnt> - settingIM through im-switch for locale = ro_RO
<FloodBot2> bnt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bnt> startIM through etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default
<Wrinkliez> Classic:  the driver was never activated.  like, i press the button but nothing happens
<sanity> macvr: according their website they now support 9.04
<macvr> sanity: wo...thats new , i checked a couple of weeks back! ,cool
<Wrinkliez> Classic:  nevermind.  figured it out haha
<RHorse> go with an enterprise ver. of another distro.
<lucas_> essentially i have no sound from my pci soundcard in ubuntu
<suinestudio> anyone recommends a shoutcast clier for ubuntu? i used to lesson via winamp
<bnt> so now I can't login into the graphical mode beyond the gdm login screen... just to the command line..
<RHorse> lucas_ try mint seems to be great  for audio/visual
<bnt> please... now posting from windows, and I don't like this os...
<mikebeecham> does anyone know why Banshee might show two of every track?  Is this the place to ask?
<Aperculum> I'm moving my home directory to another drive(different from system drive), how do I preserve file permissions and owners while copying
<macvr> mikebeecham: u would have updated the library twice? it happened to me once
<lucas_> RHorse i dont really want to switch my distro, im pretty set in ubuntu
<Aperculum> I tried cp -p but it didn't work for some reason
<Classic> Wrinkliez, great stuff
<g-hennux> hi!
<mikebeecham> macvr: I've tried to do it a couple of times as it's over a network...perhaps that it.  Is there any way to 'reset' it?
<g-hennux> since upgrade to jaunty, my wacom tablet doesn't work any more :(
<g-hennux> this is pretty old, connected via serial interface, but worked well in intrepid
<g-hennux> the corresponding lines have been automatically commented out in xorg.conf, with the comment that HAL will now handle this
<RHorse> lucas_ it *is* ubuntu  :)
<g-hennux> what now? i simply can't even move the cursor using the tablet
<macvr> mikebeecham: just change the library location u have setup to an empty location, and  update... it will remove all the files , then do it again to the correct location
<lucas_> Rhorse Ubuntu mint?
<RHorse> yes, comes  with all the a/v drivers already
<daniftodi> hello
<ngabriel> 'sudo modprobe dm-mod' gives 'FATAL: Module dm_mod not found.'     Ideas?
<Aperculum> I mean, how do I make cp preserve directory permissions too?
<CarlFK> Aperculum: cp -a
<sirMajid> hi how can I run php script on ubuntu?
<F3k0r> php -r ...
<nixuser> I'm having trouble burning recent ubuntu livecd ISOs.  The md5sums match after download; however "check disc for defects" shows mismatches.  Gutsy livecd works; however more recent releases have been unsuccessful:  (1) Various pre-release versions of Jaunty with InfraRecorder on a windows box; (2) Jaunty 9.04 with wodim and cdrecord (eg cdrecord driveropts=noburnfree speed=0 -v -data file.iso) with various options on a linux box (
<ngabriel> 'ls /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/md/' doesnt have dm-mod.ko anymore.  Something change?
<eagle1201> hi guys, I need some help with 4.09 that keep crashing
<daniftodi> 	
<daniftodi> I did update the kernel version 2.6.30 and disappeared boot screen, I tried sudo update-alternatives - config usplash-artwork.so, then sudo update-initramfs-u to change the boot screen but I do not succeed, please help
<FloodBot2> daniftodi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bnt> hmm.. iI don't know ig my message was poster.. I think the spambot muted me... sorry - I didn't know
<Classic> nixuser, you have to burn live cd at the lowest speed possible
<bc> grawity: I telneted to the DSL device, tried a 'diagnostic' ping from there (it's 192.168.1.1) and I get no echo from 192.168.1.3 :P okay, it's haunted.
<ikonia> daniftodi: that kernel is not available in ubuntu
<macvr> eagle1201: crashes? u mean logouts or shutdowns?
<nixuser> Classic: cdrecord speed=0 set burn speed to 10x on 40x drive
<bnt> I'll post the error messages again hopefully somebody has some ideas
<daniftodi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/173832/
<daniftodi>  I did update the kernel version 2.6.30 and disappeared boot screen, I tried sudo update-alternatives - config usplash-artwork.so,
<grawity> bc: Hmm. Reboot helps often :)
<ikonia> daniftodi: that kernel is not available in ubuntu
<daniftodi> then sudo update-initramfs-u to change the boot screen but I do not succeed, please help
<ikonia> daniftodi: please stop repeating the same question
<bnt> can someone help me please???? I can't login back to ubuntu - I get to the login screen - insert the login and password - but get an error saying smth about " ending my previous session in less than 10 seconds and thus this should signify that there is an installation problem or there is not enough space on the disk" and there is enough space.. and it suggests me to go to the limited gnome session and solve the issue... have no clue... when I do so I get anothe
<eagle1201> macvr: no, I mean everything blocked, mouse and even clock in the upper bar
<she_dyed> amanda-b, you still around?
<Classic> nixuser, no idea, try to burn iso onto cv with 2x or 4x
<ManDay> Hello guys. I'm trying to clean up a little bit and get rid of useless aplications. When I try to remove EVOLUTION it wants to remove a whole lot of essential stuff such as gnome-panel, too. why?!?
<Classic> should resolve your problem if sums are matching
<macvr> eagle1201: i'm not sure of this,.. ask the question again to the room and pls be more specific about ur problem
<hacktolive> ManDay: it is a bit problematic to remove apps installed by default, it is better not to do it...
<amanda-b> she_dyed, yes. unzip requires a script to do large quantities. i'm not a bashist, so i'm doing it the hard way.
<hacktolive> ManDay: just remove the icons if you really don't like the app
<Mack_> ok
<Mack_> a few more things till my server is 100% setup :D
<macvr> bnt: waht is the size of the disk?
<ManDay> hacktolive: well but i dont want the bollocks sitting somewhere in the back. why can i not remove it? this dependency doesnt make any sense does it?
<ManDay> can i try to break the dependency?
<she_dyed> mind if i pm you amanda-b
<eagle1201> Guys I need some help with 9.04 that keeps blocking my PC. Suddenly nothing works any more, neither mouse nor clock in the upper bar!!
<amanda-b> yes, i mind.
<Mack_> how do i set it so that it sends mail in the backround
<Classic> ManDay, you can try to go to synaptic, and from there you can control which packages you remove
<javyn> I like linux
<Mack_> right now it doesn't load a page until AFTER it sends teh message
<ngabriel> dm-mod is gone in the new kernel?  bug?
<rimvis> eagle try to instal OS
<Mack_> so any page that invlolves sending an email, takes like 2 min to load
<eagle1201> rimvis: reinstall the whole OS???
<rimvis> eagle yes
<ManDay> classic thats synaptic telling me that it wants to remove gnome-panel and a whole lot of other stuff when i try to remove evolution!
<hacktolive> ManDay: true... there must be some kind of problem... on my PC that does not happen... consider reporting a bug
<eagle1201> rimvis: hell.... will be a mess!!
<Mack_> who uses sendmail, and apache2?
<ikonia> Mack_: I do
<eagle1201> rimvis: isn't there another way to fix it?
<Classic> ManDay, did you try mark for complete removal or mark for removal?
<ManDay> hm a bug. you think restarting and recreating dependencies will solve the problem?
<rimvis> eagle what problem is and what os you install
<ManDay> Classic: in both cases it happens
<evesion> good evening all
<Classic> ManDay, then no idea, sorry
<evesion> I have a problem with my notebook
<macvr> rimvis: pls dont suggest reinstalls, it needs to be the last option... eagle1201 waiting for the room to asnwer before u consider reinstall
<Mack_> ikonia: you know how to make it so that it sends the email AFTER it loads the page?
<ikonia> Mack_: email and a web page have nothing to do with each other
<ikonia> Mack_: they are seperate programs
<ManDay> how do i force synaptic to recalculate dependencies?
<fidelitysystem> hi how can i do a Local Area network in my ubuntu ??
<Mack_> ikaros: i mean sendmail
<eagle1201> rimvis: I have Ubuntu 9.04. During my normal use it "freezes"
<ikonia> Mack_: sendmail has nothing to do with apacke
<Mack_> so like when u register, it sends a confirmation email
<ikonia> Mack_: register what ?
<eagle1201> macvr: Thanks ;)
<charles__> i just installed jaunty and grub is /refusing/ to display a menu, the console is all that comes up on boot. i can manually enter commands to get jaunty to boot but that is all
<rimvis> eagle what pc is ?
<phexus> #nie
<Mack_> ikonia: wordpress/forum/movabletype
<miguel> hola
<fidelitysystem> somebody ?
<Mack_> brb, switching to xchat
<charles__> i've reinstalled grub many times, used supergrub rescure disk to no avail. it claims it's fixed it but upon reboot, i get the same result
<ikonia> Mack_: you need to work with wordpress code
<macvr> ikonia: do u have a blog? anything interesting to read?
<Classic> fidelitysystem, what do you mean add lan to ubuntu?
<ikonia> macvr: nothing really very interesting to read, #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<fidelitysystem> yes classic
<eagle1201> rimvis: assembled it has an AMD 4200+ processor with Nvidia GeForce 7300 video 2GB RAM
<deany> problem with maximus on jaunty on my netbook.  installed regular jaunty, installed maximus and windows are opening up maximised, except there isnt a titlebar
<Guest73768> hello
<Mack_> ok
<fidelitysystem> classic cus i wanna give internet to another computer
<evesion> I have a Hp Pavilion Dv-7 2040ed notebook with 9.04 and a integrated ATI Radeon 4500 everything works fine except switching to fullscreen in VLC Player or  movie player. Card is good detected, can somebody help me?
<Classic> fidelitysystem, just plugin your ethernet cable in and its done
<charles__> i am incredibly frustrated. i'm not a linux noob, i've used arch linux for the past 7 years
<Mack_> x-chat handles 1500 person channels MUC Hbetter
<Classic> fidelitysystem, as long as your ethernet card is working
<Guest73768> to many people use ubuntu
<macvr> ikonia: i just wanted to check out ur blog.. link pls
<fidelitysystem> classic r u sure cus im trying in my windows computer and doesnt work
<shamoun> i am using the iso image burner integrated into gnome to burn something on the livecd, but its taking bloody forever for this thing to checksum. is it possible to skip this step somehow?
<Mack_> ikonia: you use sendmail to send messages from like a blog or something?
<bc> grawity: rebooted, ping still works. o_o
<Classic> fidelitysystem, so you are running 2 pcs? one with ubuntu and another with windows?
<davidquesada> I need help my speakers don't work
<davidquesada> can somebody help my
<davidquesada> me**
<rimvis> eagle doesn't know why it not work for you
<fidelitysystem> classic yes
<bc> grawity: sheesh, nevermind. :) -> inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.3
<ikonia> Mack_: yes, but the php in wordpress dicates how that works
<davidquesada> CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME MY SPEAKERS DON'T WORK
<Classic> fidelitysystem, and basically you want internet on ubuntu box?
<eseven73> your caps seem to work
<ikonia> davidquesada: calm down, don't use caps
<Mack_> ikonia: mine is REALLY slow though
<fidelitysystem> classic no sorry im trying to connect to my router
<Mack_> like it'll take 2 minutes to load a page
<davidquesada> okj
<davidquesada> ok
<fidelitysystem> cus i have the internet in my ubuntu
<Classic> fidelitysystem, oh
<Mack_> that involve emailing
<marsje> davidquesada: it's better to ask a SPECIFIC question, no shout and be patient
<eagle1201> rimvis: me neither!! Everything was working fine with 8.04 and 8.10, it all came with 9.04
<ikonia> Mack_: as I said, thats nothing to do with apache/sendmail, that's wordpress having a dependency
<bnt> I guess nobody ever had problems with Xsession...
<evesion>  I have a Hp Pavilion Dv-7 2040ed notebook with 9.04 and a integrated ATI Radeon 4500 everything works fine except switching to fullscreen in VLC Player or  movie player. Card is good detected, can somebody help me?
<ikonia> Mack_: the only thing you can do outside wordpress is reduce the time it takes to send a mail
<Classic> fidelitysystem, so... i have 2 pcs as well. desktop with xp and laptop with ubuntu. Both behind router
<Mack_> ikonia: i mean its slow from everything
<Guest73768> cuales son los programas ma utiles para ubuntu?
<Mack_> ikonia: yeah, thats what i mean, it takes forever to send the message
<eseven73> Mack_, wordpress is slow, I recently had to switch to something else for same reason
<Classic> fidelitysystem, which pc has internet right now?
<fidelitysystem> my ubuntu
<Tisch> Is there a possibility to encrypt /home partition with the new 9.04 (standard version) or do u have to use the alternate version? I tried the docs but no success...
<Mack_> eseven73: its slow from invision, movabletype, and wordpress
<ikonia> Mack_: ok, so look at why your mail server is slow
<Classic> fidelitysystem, wireless or cord?
<Mack_> ikonia: what would cause it to be so slow?
<eseven73> well invision is usually pretty fast, you talking about the forums invision right?
<fidelitysystem> classic cord
<davidquesada> seriously can somebody help me?
<ikonia> Mack_: tons of things, DNS is a common one, network bandwidth, reverse lookup, routing
<Classic> fidelitysystem, so you are trying to get internet to work on windows basically?
<eagle1201> rimvis: so no suggestions?
<fidelitysystem> yes
<Xcell> well: just found out ubuntu changed the panel locking..cuz folks couldnt stop losing panels..2 funny...but..where do i unlock it..tried in conf.edit..there is no option.
<Classic> fidelitysystem, ah..
<davidquesada> hello??
<lstarnes> davidquesada: we need more specific information in order to find out what's causing the problem
<NikLP> Hi guys - couple of basic questions that I can't find answers to: 1) trying to get synergy working - I have an xp server set up already with what I believe to be correct settings but 2) I need to confirm that the client hostname is the same as my old xp (on the client machine) - I have named the ubuntu machine the same - how do I see what my local hostname is?
<rimvis> hi
<davidquesada> ok
<NikLP> ok that's one question :p
<Guest73768> hi
<davidquesada> well, it's a hp pavilion dv6 laptop computer
<Mack_> ikonia: ok i have 5mbps upload, "unlimited" bandwith, and idk about the other two
<Classic> fidelitysystem, well, for me it is as simple as plugging in ethernet cord into ethernet card in pc from router
<vigo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deany> problem with maximus on jaunty on my netbook.  installed regular jaunty, installed maximus and windows are opening up maximised, except there isnt a titlebar
<lucas_> RHorse downloading mint linux now, looks nice, thanks
<davidquesada> and I don't know anything about ubuntu so I need a little bit of patient
<ikonia> Mack_: do a helo local send on your mail server, see where/why it is slow
<fidelitysystem> mm classic and i can not doing the other form
<Classic> fidelitysystem, wireless?
<fidelitysystem> maybe
<Classic> fidelitysystem, do you have wireless network setup?
<eagle1201> Anyone could help me with Jaunty crashing?? It all stops working and neither mouse or clock move
<fidelitysystem> mm i guess not
<Mack_> ikonia: ok, im a bit of a noob w/ this, do i just type mail, or sendmail
<Mack_> how do i do a local send
<Xcell> ikonia-  how do i unlock top panel?
<Xcell> 9.04
<Volkodav> anybody using exaile with serpentine plugin ? is it default Burn option in it or needs to be installed separately - mine is not responding
<jparishy> Hey, I've installed 9.04 on two different computers. Each time I try to use the same wireless card, which I need ndiswrapper for. After giving it my WEP password it stalls, and any command prefixed with 'sudo' fails from the command line. If I click on the network manager applet it freezes the entire computer and I have to do a hard reset. Anyone know what I might be able to do?
<davidquesada> helllo?
<davidquesada> aw im soooo sad :(
<Classic> fidelitysystem, do any machines have wireless ethernet cards?
<bnt> macvr: sorry I didn't notice your reply - the size is 10 gigs... well I had downloaded some movies, and there where like 3 left
<lstarnes> davidquesada: we're still here
<nikolas_> can someone please help me out with grub?cannot enter windows after reinstalling grub
<fidelitysystem> yes
<lstarnes> davidquesada: but we still need more information from you
<Classic> fidelitysystem, both or just one?
<fidelitysystem> both
<Classic> ok
<lstarnes> davidquesada: start with what model sound card you have and what version of ubutnu you are using
<macvr> bnt: seems like u have used up the space of the drive fully , try deleting/transferring  the files
<davidquesada> I am using the latest version
<lstarnes> davidquesada: 9.04?
<davidquesada> and I don't really now which model is my sound card
<Mack_> ikonia: how do i do a local send?
<davidquesada> yeah thats my version
<lstarnes> davidquesada: open a terminal and type this: lspci | grep -i audio
<eagle1201> fidelitysystem: are you a    b o t?
<sacarlson> ﻿nikolas_: did you try looking at the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Classic> fidelitysystem, so go to your windows pc, plug it into your router, wait for it to get internet, then go to control panel > networking (or something) > setup wireless network
<Decepticon> what is a command to see the size of a file in bytes
<bnt> macvr: how can I do that? I mean - shall I enter through command line and delete some movie I downloaded, or should it be done with some specific command line tool?
<davidquesada> it says 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<edge> I want a specific version of Rails installed on my system, how do i first determine what version of a package is installed, and if it is wrong how do I go about selecting a exact version package?
<Mack_> what else is there, other than sendmail?
<lstarnes> davidquesada: what about this?: lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel
<Classic> fidelitysystem, make sure that your internet cable is plugged into your router, than ethernet cable is plugged into pc and router
<lstarnes> davidquesada: pastebin the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<macvr> bnt: it offers the limited gnome session , right? enter via that mode and clear some space
<davidquesada> what do u mean with pastebin
<vigo> Deception: look at and bookmark this:> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/index.en.html#contents
<lstarnes> davidquesada: you copy things to it then hit the submit button and give us the link to the page it takes you to
<lstarnes> Decepticon: try wc -c
<Xcell> who knows how to unlock top panel in 9.04....hand it over.
<vigo> Deception: That is a full Manual on the Debian system which Ubuntu is based on.
<mikebeecham> macvr: `I tried all that and now nothing is being picked up at all?
<davidquesada> ok
<Classic> Xcell, what do you mean unlock it?
<davidquesada> wait
<davidquesada> what do I have to paste??
<Xcell> it canr be draged..ubuntu 9.04 locked it some how
<Xcell> cant
<Classic> Xcell, where do u want it to be?
<lstarnes> davidquesada: the output of this command: lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel
<Xcell> bottom
<Classic> Xcell, so you have no bottom panel right now?
<davidquesada> it is not showing anythung
<macvr> mikebeecham: just repoint to the correct library location ,and update, it WILL update, may be taking some time since u are on network... this worked for me.
<davidquesada> anything
<bnt> macvr: yes it offers  limited gnome session but that's just a black screen with the mouse pointer
<Xcell> i usually keep all panels on the bottom
<lstarnes> davidquesada: try using this: sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Classic> Xcell, ill send you screenshot of my box
<mikebeecham> macvr: it's now updating, but with 2 of everything again!
<ryanakca> Why does the alternate (Jaunty) CD only give me the option to install LILO? What happened to the almighty grub?
<Xcell> i went to conf edit and nothing there
<lstarnes> davidquesada: if that says nothing when you enter it, try testing your sound again
<Classic> Xcell, no dont do that
<bnt> macvr: can I also delete the contents of the tmp directory?
<Xcell> i didnt
<lstarnes> bnt: /tmp?
<bullish> i have a minimal install running here, and alsa is denying access to my user. while sudoing everything works. the user is on group audio and plugdev. the card uses the snd-hda-intel module. i'm running 8.10.
<davidquesada> look
<davidquesada> david@david-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<davidquesada> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
<davidquesada> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<bullish> any ideas?
<FloodBot2> davidquesada: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<macvr> bnt: yup
<davidquesada> ok
<pcfascist> ryanakca: I got grub from the install, but you can always apt-get install grub
<Classic> Xcell, move your cursor over your panel, press and hold alt, then click and drag your panel all the way to the bottom
<macvr> mikebeecham: stop pressing the update twice. :)
<Xcell> ah.. i c..tx you
<bnt> macvr: thanks a lot, hopefully that helps
<ryanakca> pcfascist: Can't really do that if I can't boot into {Ku,U}buntu...
<Xcell> i saw that in a thread but looked suspicious
<macvr> bnt: np
<mikebeecham> when you say update, do you mean "recan music library"?
<davidquesada> http://paste.ubuntu.com/173839/plain/
<Xcell> good..thanks Classic
<Classic> Xcell, no problem, glad i could help
<macvr> mikebeecham: yes
<charles1> I cannot record sound on a motherboard with ICH10R chipset. My system is a Jaunty 64bit. Tried everything. Have removed pulseaudio and installed the latest alsa driver 1.0.20 for hda-intel and still no luck and out of ideas.
<Classic> Xcell, but i still think 2 panels are cool
<Xcell> i use 3
<bullish> ryanakca: can you boot from the install cd and chroot?
<pcfascist> ryanakca: Boot to the liveCD first then open a prompt and sudo apt-get install grub
<mikebeecham> ok, well I'll wait.  if I cant get it working then I'm off back to Rhythmbox...can waste all day on this :)
<Xcell> my panels look like a generals medallion panel.
<Xcell> and,,yes they are useful
<Classic> Xcell, check this out
<davidquesada> hello??
<Xcell> give me a link
<davidquesada> u still there?
<lstarnes> davidquesada: that seems strange. Give me a few minutes please
<davidquesada> ok
<macvr> mikebeecham: i did the same :) back at rhythombox. it doesnt show dupes!
<mikebeecham> can't waste all day((
<Xcell> i have dcc shut off
<ryanakca> pcfascist: OK, I thought the LiveCD didn't have support for LVM?
<Xcell> got it
<lstarnes> davidquesada: if I leave, I will tell you.  Assume I'm still here
<Cryptic_Donkey> 5~5~
<pcfascist> ryanakca: I think your right, but you can add it with apt-get install lvm2
<davidquesada> ok
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Classic> Xcell, link.... im not up to speed on where i can post it
<Xcell> looks good..brb
<davidquesada> hu'?
<ryanakca> pcfascist: OK, I don't need to reboot? Or does Ubuntu's lvm2 come as a module instead of built-in to the kernel? Also, encrypted partition...
<Classic> Xcell, ye, i think its cool to have 2 panels
<bullish> anyone saw my question regarding permissions for audio above?
<Xcell> agreed
<vigo> bullish: Yes, two users , one is sudo and one is limited account?
<blacksad> hello
<grkgeek> Is there any way i can block all incoming tcp/udp connections from internal network ?
<bullish> same user on group wheel
<grkgeek> on every port that is
<Xcell> ok..booting 9.04..im on 8.04..bbiab..thanks Classic
<pcfascist> ryanakca: Yeah, It's a module. I've never messed around with an encrypted file system, you'll have to find the module for that and apt-get it
<bullish> alsamixer for instance only works sudoing
<ryanakca> pcfascist: *nod*
<ryanakca> pcfascist: then chroot in, apt-get, do my magic, etc?
<vigo> bullish: System>Administration>Users and Groups, are there multiple users in that?
<lstarnes> davidquesada: try sudo modprobe intel8x0
<bullish> it craps out on "function snd_ctl_open failed for default" as a normal user
<pcfascist> ryanakca: Yeah, sorry, I forgot you'll need to chroot to your mounted lvm/encrypted drive :)
<thahauss> whenever I use archieve manager to mount an ISO, the extension "1;" is added to all the files, making them unusable, for example "setup.exe" shows as "setup.exe;1", any ideas to correct this?
<sirMajid> hi how can I read all lines of a file and store it to another file using bash script
<Flannel> sirMajid: cp file1 file2?
<bullish> vigo: i dont have this panel. im on a minimal install. no gnome.
<davidquesada> ok
<davidquesada> look http://paste.ubuntu.com/173845/plain/
<sirMajid> no
<sirMajid> not like that
<ryanakca> pcfascist: lovely, thanks
<sirMajid> actually I want to process lines during copy
<lstarnes> davidquesada: try again.  you missed the 0 at the end
<bullish> vigo: but i can paste some of /etc/users
<davidquesada> ok sorry
<pcfascist> ryanakca: Glad I could help
<vigo> bullish: Ok, then it is in the shell or TUI, I am terrible at that stuff though.
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to install TouchKit on Ubuntu 9.04?
<deany> any way to pass a switch to a program to make it open maximised?  maximus removes the title bar thats all, and the program dont open maximised without maximus
<ryanakca> pcfascist: I'm guessing that since I used ext4, I couldn't use a pre-Jaunty liveCD?
<vigo> bullish: That is or sounds like where the error is, permissions are fouled up or not configured correctly
<davidquesada> hey http://paste.ubuntu.com/173846/plain/
<davidquesada> kind of the same
<Patrick904> does anyone know how to get a "new email" notification for evolution mail?
<bullish> vigo: i used vigr and vigr -s now to update groups. let me see if it's working. but thanks, anyway!
<Classic> sirMajid, you pipe it
<macvr> deany: try devilspie
<lstarnes> davidquesada: oops, it should actually be sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
<Classic> what
<Classic> sirMajid, what is the filename?
<davidquesada> ok
<sirMajid> Classic: domains.txt
<grkgeek> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<vigo> bullish: Ok, I learned something, so all is good.
<pcfascist> ryanakca: You should be able to install ext4 to the livecd, but you could try to add backports or pre-release in software sources
<Classic> sirMajid, open up a terminal and cd to the directory where that file is
<mrwes> Patrick904, Edit | Preferences |  Mail Preferences -- Notification towards the bottom of the screen
<deany> macvr, thx i`ll give it a try
<sirMajid> Classic: ok
<davidquesada> http://paste.ubuntu.com/173847/plain/
<sirMajid> Classic: and then?
<grkgeek> faster than a search engine damn im proud :P
<davidquesada> look
<Classic> sirMajid, then do this:  cat domains.txt > new
<Classic> or new.txt
<lstarnes> davidquesada: try testing your sound now
<sirMajid> Classic: that copies all the lines to new
<charles1> I cannot record sound on a motherboard with intel ICH10R chipset. My system is a Jaunty 64bit. Tried everything. Have removed pulseaudio and installed the latest alsa driver 1.0.20 for hda-intel (current status) and still no luck and out of ideas.
<Classic> yes
<davidquesada> is not working
<Classic> sirMajid, isnt that what you wanted?
<sirMajid> Classic: I want to read every line, separately
<Classic> oh
<lstarnes> davidquesada: what paoream are you using?
<macvr> deany: if u find setting the parameters in devilspie difficult, there is a GUI, gDevilspie ,google it ,
<Patrick904> mrwes: everything is checked by default. Im not getting any notification when I get new email though. Only once i start evolution, I can see my email.
<lstarnes> davidquesada: program
<Classic> sirMajid, what do you mean by that?>
<sirMajid> Classic: no, I want to read every line, process it, and then store to another file
<davidquesada> what do u mean with program
<mrwes> Patrick904, well yah...it has to be running
<lstarnes> davidquesada: what program are you using to play sound?
<Classic> sirMajid, read it as in visually read it?
<Patrick904> mrwes: then there is really no point, why would I need a notification if I just open it?
<ezu5t> in debian, i can determine which runlevel it starts up in by looking at /etc/inittab. How do I figure that out in ubuntu?
<ngabriel> do drives in a raid-0 have primary partition tables?
<davidquesada> the music player and all the videos
<sirMajid> Classic: what do you mean by visually read? I mean like scanf in C
<mrwes> Patrick904, well I leave my running in send it to the notification area with Alltray
<ezu5t> what is my runlevel?
<lstarnes> ezu5t: /etc/event.d/rc-default
<davidquesada> is still not working
<Patrick904> mrwes: I will just do that as well.
<lstarnes> ezu5t: by default, 2
<Patrick904> Thanks
<lstarnes> davidquesada: try another program
<mrwes> nod
<davidquesada> already did
<Classic> sirMajid, hm.... Im not sure in that case
<ezu5t> thanks lstarnes
<lycovian> using 9.04 how do I turn of window snap?
<F3k0r> any reason why I should get server 8.04 instead of 9.04 ?
<MutantTurkey> F3k0r:no reason. just get 9.04
<sirMajid> Classic: tnx for your help anywat
<sirMajid> anyway
<Classic> sirMajid, sorry
<MutantTurkey> F3k0r:most things for the server should be the same.
<lstarnes> F3k0r: 8.04 is an LTS release
<davidquesada> I mean it doesn't make any sound
<Flannel> F3k0r: It's an LTS.  Supported for 3 years on the desktop.  Vs 9.04, which is only supported for 18 months (so you'll have to upgrade sooner)
<davidquesada> the sound is still not working
<F3k0r> ahh
<lstarnes> davidquesada: it doesn't work in any programs?
<Flannel> F3k0r: For server, 8.04 is supported for 5 years.
<davidquesada> still dosnt work
<F3k0r> so, more ppl in favour of 8.04...
<grkgeek> How can i block all incoming connections from ip range 10.3.* on all ports in iptables or firestarter ?
<MutantTurkey> F3k0r: I'd still advise you to get 9.04, it's easy to upgrade and 9.04 is alot better than 8.10
<akazawa> hello, I'm trying to install jaunty on my computer and during the boot after I just finished installing it goes into a kernel panic
<davidquesada> help omg im so desperated
<deany> If I want to add the bottom panel (programs running) to the top bar, what do i add?
<akazawa> does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<Flannel> F3k0r: I would suggest 8.04 for a server, yes.  You can upgrade straight to 10.04 when it comes out, etc.
<lstarnes> davidquesada: go to System > Preferences > Sound and select "PulseAudio Sound Server" for each of the dropdown menus except the last
<mrwes> grkgeek, why not just use /etc/hosts.deny ?
<F3k0r> right
<Classic> sirMajid, oh wait
<Classic> sirMajid, is it just a c script?
<grkgeek> akazawa: have you tried mem dump fixed the problem when it happend to me
<eagle120> can anyone explain what does this row mean on debug registry?
<eagle120> After this row I have to force reboot!!
<eagle120> "May 16 21:24:19 desktop-diego kernel: [   13.176709] psmouse serio1: ID: 10 00 64<6>hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS..."
<davidquesada> now what?
<akazawa> grkgeek: what is memdump?
 * MutantTurkey wonders if this channel is always this heckic.
<sirMajid> Classic, no...I want it to be a bash script
<lstarnes> davidquesada: now close that and check your sound again
<sirMajid> Classic, it is ok...I'm just writing it by php now... no problem
<Classic> sirMajid, so you want to store output in a separate file?
<she_dyed> MutantTurkey, this is a slow day
<sirMajid> Classic, yes
<grkgeek> mrwes: thank you m8 much appreciated
<eseven73> MutantTurkey, after around 10PM Pacific time, it get's pretty slow in here actually
<MutantTurkey> she dyed: oh rly
<MutantTurkey> ?
<Classic> same thing, just run your command for it and add > new.txt
<mrwes> !hosts Deny
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts Deny
<mrwes> er
<davidquesada> still not working
<lstarnes> davidquesada: also, try right-clicking on the sound applet in the upper right corner, select "Open Volume Control", go to the "Switches" tab, and check headhones
<lstarnes> *headphones
<grkgeek> akazawa: when the ubuntu 9.04 boots there is an option to clear memory you should use that
<eagle120> any explaination for this row on debug?? "May 16 21:24:19 desktop-diego kernel: [   13.176709] psmouse serio1: ID: 10 00 64<6>hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS..." after this I have to reboot
<grkgeek> akazawa: boots from cd that is
<MutantTurkey> I'm j/w but  has anyone ever built a webkit nightly on ubuntu?
<quibbler> deany-> window list
<Classic> sirMajid, try it, run your command and add > new.txt
<davidquesada> theres nothing about switch here
<lstarnes> davidquesada: look around for anything about headphones
<akazawa> grkgeek: this is after I have installed though
<mrwes> grkgeek, so it would be ALL:10.3.*.*
<davidquesada> theres nothing about it
<sirMajid> Classic, It will store all the output into a file... I need a command to read lines from a file
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to install TouchKit on Ubuntu 9.04?
<denuze> hi everybody!
<lstarnes> davidquesada: what is the title of that window?
<davidquesada> recording, sound theme device
<davidquesada> volume control
<grkgeek> akazawa: no when you boot from cd at startup
<Classic> sirMajid, ok
<grkgeek> mrwes: thank you m8
<denuze> i want to install unetbootin package but apt can't find it. Mine is xubuntu 8
<deany> macvr, theres no deb for gdevislpie, any idea where might be one?
<denuze> where can i get it?
<meanguy> guys, how do i install gtk2? in ubuntu?
<lstarnes> davidquesada: go to its File > Change Device menu and choose the one that mentions Alsa
<MutantTurkey> meanguy: you already have gtk2.
<she_dyed> denuze you can get the ISO and put that on the hard drive
<lstarnes> meanguy: it should be installed by default as libgtk2.0-0
<junglist1> I want to install xubuntu onto an old laptop but I can't boot from the optical drive or the usb drive due to the bios. What are my options?
<macvr> deany: its not in the repos, just google for gDevilspie, its a python script , needs no install
<lstarnes> meanguy: but the development files are in libgtk2.0-dev
<adytcl> hello ...how i can see youtube clips on Ubuntu 8.4 ?
<meanguy> hmmm... im installing a theme engine. tells me that i need 2.1 i think
<xubnub> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7291335
<meanguy> checking for GTK... no
<meanguy> configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora
<MutantTurkey> adytcl: try downloading the flash plugin in the repositorys.
<she_dyed> junglist1, use unetbootin
<MutantTurkey> adytcl: should let you see flash video, which will let you watch youTube just fine
<denuze> she_dyed, where can i get it?
<adytcl> its tell me amd64 is not suported
<mrwes> she_dyed, he can't boot from the usb either
<davidquesada> do u mean system/administration/sound
<she_dyed> doesnt need USB all the time
<lstarnes> davidquesada: no
<davidquesada> and then swwith everything  to alsa
<lstarnes> davidquesada: the sound applet
<meanguy> so its not in apt-get install ? -.-
<macvr> mrwes: u can use netubootin to load the files to drive
<eagle120> psmouse serio1: ID: 10 00 64<6>hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS..."
<MutantTurkey> adytcl:dunno then. did you try googling your problem?
<eagle120> what's the meaning??
<Idzme> what command do I have to enter when I want to start up xchat in tray?
<junglist1> she_dyed: i did use unet bootin to put the distro on a thumb drive but the laptops bios does not have an option to boot from the usb drive
<Idzme> so in the tsratup options I type: xchat ....
<mrwes> macvr, hrmm...didn't know that
<bullish> fixed it. if anyone has a audio permissions problem in the command-line, add the user to group plugdev and audio with vigr and don't forget to run newgrp later (which i had forgotten to).
<Idzme> I forgot wich command I have to enter after typing the name of the program
<w41pe> Hi
<mrwes> macvr, I thought it made a bootable usb flash drive for installing various Linux distros
<davidquesada> im sorry I dont iunderstand
<davidquesada> ohhh goood!
<adytcl> any1 ?
<macvr> mrwes: i thought so too. but u can use this drive method too, i did it recently!
<eseven73> Idzme, you mean to get it out of the terminal? xchat & disown   should work
<MutantTurkey> adytcl:dunno then. did you try googling your problem?
<mrwes> macvr, damn....good to know -- obviously you used the Windows version?
<grkgeek> mrwes: Thank you once again m8, pesky people in university Ethernet scanning for vulnerabilities
<lstarnes> davidquesada: right click on the sound applet, select "Open Volume Control".  In that window that pops up, go to File > Change Device, then select the one that mentions alsa
<macvr> junglist1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImageLoadedOnHardDrive
<denuze> i joined three partitions by gparted, and now my computer became very-very slow. I think it is because it is searching for files long. Is there anything like defragmentation tool in windows? thanx!
<mrwes> grkgeek, on what port?
<she_dyed> junglist1, pick ISO instead of USB and it will not need the stick
<Idzme> eseven: no I mean when I startupo op PC, xchat starts up automaticaly, but I want to have it opend minimal
<toothy> hi all, can someone please tell me im not a moron? I added a new sata HD.  formated as ext3 in gparted and now i can mount it but im unable to write anything to it
<toothy> any ideas?!
<grkgeek> mrwes: 111 9100 21 80 and some random ports
<mrwes> toothy, you need to chown the mount point to your username
<Idzme> eseven73: no I mean when I startupo op PC, xchat starts up automaticaly, but I want to have it opend minimal
<macvr> junglist1: use that wiki for way to load the setup files to the drive... it that doesnt work, the next option is remove the drive, i just recently did an install on an old laptop
<lstarnes> Idzme: is the tray enabled?
<she_dyed> denuze unetbootin.sf.net
<mrwes> !chown
<toothy> mrwes, why?  i realize the purpose is so i can write to it, but with USB drives and my old HDs i used to have i never needed to do that
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<davidquesada> it just says playback null output (pulse audio mixer
<eseven73> Idzme, try xchat --minimize=2
<denuze> she_dyed, thanx a lot!
<deany> macvr, doesnt work.  the gdevilspie works ok, but setting a rule like say for pysol (a solitaire game) and matching the prog name to it, and an action for maximise doesnt open it maximised
<junglist1> thanks macvr + she_dyed , i'll give that a go.
<macvr> mrwes: works even from the linux version
<davidquesada> and capture monitor of null output (pulseaudio mixer)
<davidquesada> that's the 2 devices
<grkgeek> mrwes: also 445 139 137
<mrwes> toothy, well....check the ownership and perms on the mount point and that'll tell ya the reason
<eseven73> Idzme, also maybe try bum or devilspie to make it start automatically
<toothy> mrwes, all mount points in /media are root root
<toothy> even the working ones
<w41pe> Hi.I need help with Anjuta. It's a problem, that show error "intltool" when run and cofigure with ."/configure" and "make".
<mrwes> toothy well there ya go
<macvr> deany: devilspie works fine for a lot of programs, re-check the settings ,
<macvr> deany: match the window title
<davidquesada> hey u there
<toothy> mrwes, sorry I dont understand?  one mount point out of 3 has problems but all 3 have the same ownership perms
<lstarnes> davidquesada: could you please quit asking that?  I told you that I will tell you if I leave
<mrwes> toothy, yo have the drive in /etc/fstab ?
<davidquesada> ok
<davidquesada> sorry
<linux_trojan> I just installed the latest Ubuntu 9.04 but it doesnt autodetect usb hd like the previous edition did, anyone know whats going on?
<lstarnes> davidquesada: you could try the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Idzme> eseven73: thanks xchat --minimize=2 worked!!
<eseven73> ;)
<toothy> mrwes, i do not.  the only stuff in /etc/fstab is /, /swap and /cdrom0.  I normally mount the disks i need when i need to use them
<davidquesada> thanks I will try
<toothy> oops and /proc is in there
<Masterof67> µBonsoir
<mrwes> toothy, please, just change the ownership and you'll be fine
<linux_trojan> no help?
<lstarnes> linux_trojan: it may be a hal issue
<davidquesada> hey look
<davidquesada> * Masterof67 (n=Admin@LRouen-151-72-12-186.w80-13.abo.wanadoo.fr) has joined #ubuntu
<davidquesada> * arianit (n=arianit@82.114.80.218) has joined #ubuntu
<davidquesada> <davidquesada> thanks I will try
<davidquesada> <toothy> oops and /proc is in there
<davidquesada> * Itaku (n=nnscript@223.sub-97-178-71.myvzw.com) has joined #ubuntu
<davidquesada> <Masterof67> µBonsoir
<FloodBot2> davidquesada: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux_trojan> oh so it should be working?
<toothy> mrwes, ok i can do that, but i feel like its a hack or something since it's not the way all my stuff has defaulted to
<lstarnes> linux_trojan: what are you testing it with?
<w41pe> [empire] :> I need help with Anjuta. It's a problem, that show error "intltool" when run and cofigure with ."/configure" and "make" in terminal.
<mrwes> toothy, the cdrom drive most likely has the 'user' in the fstab right?
<davidquesada> http://paste.ubuntu.com/173856/plain/ now look at this
<linux_trojan> nothing, I thought when I plug in the USB HD that it should just automatically mount? is that not so?
<toothy> mrwes, i think so.  it has "user,noauto,exec,utf8"
<b14ck> hi all
<mrwes> toothy, and if you put your new drive in /etc/fstab with the correct settings, allowing users to write to it, they will be able
<adytcl> itz sudo apt-get install flashplugins-nonfree
<lstarnes> davidquesada: go to the next step
<mrwes> toothy, you haven't and they can't
<toothy> mrwes, ah ok... so i can just create an additional entry in fstab and add "user" so that users are able to use it?
<linux_trojan> isnt a Quesada a cheese tortilla wrap you buy at Taco Bell?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<davidquesada> ok
<andresj_live> hey, I read that to downgrade from ext4 to ext3 you first mount with "-o noextents", you copy the files around (cp $1 $1.tmp && mv $1.tmp $1), and then "use tunefs to clear the INCOMPAT_EXTENTS flag". Any idea how to do that last step?
<CaptianSpazzz> Good Afternoon, I was wondering if someone could lend me a hand with an annoying graphical issue i've been having.  Ever since I upgraded to 9.04 the performance of video's over the internet when full screened has been very choppy.  It worked fine in Intrepid.  I've attempted to revert back to the old graphics drivers but this has not helped any.  I am using an Acer Aspire 5315 with an Intel Graphics Chipset.
<davidquesada> hey can I give u my mail??
<dury> anyone from aussie land
<mrwes> toothy: something like this: auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<lstarnes> davidquesada: why?
<davidquesada> so u can help me  i need to reboot
<toothy> mrwes, oh great, thank you!  i will give it a shot.  One other question please... is there an automated way to do this? i am unfamiliar with UUID and how to manage adding it (i can google though)
<Codex_> Can someone help me with dualbooting my eeepc... I tried to partition the disk, but after resizing the windows partitions, it shows "invalid" partitions, but does not allow me to modify it (the buttons are greyed out and it doesnt work :( )?
<lstarnes> davidquesada: just come back here
<davidquesada> ok brb
<deany> macvr,  not working. matched app name and window name
<mrwes> toothy, you have to type sudo nano /etc/fstab and edit it
<deany> its only pysol
<wantey> Hello! I have some truble. I have pulseaudio 0.9.15 and wine 1.1.21
<wantey> when I try listen sound I have error:"err:wave:wodPlayer_WriteMaxFrags Error in writing wavehdr. Reason: Resource temporarily unavailable"
<wantey> And application became unavailable :(
<mrwes> toothy, get the UUID with sudo blkid
<Classic> anyway to have xchat running in the background? like when i close it it just minimizes to notification panel?
<toothy> mrwes, i mean, is there a gui? :)
<toothy> ah ok
<lstarnes> Classic: /set gui_tray on
<Classic> i have it on
<toothy> mrwes, then is it mount -a to remount everything after i make changes?
<macvr> deany: dont match 2, match just either
<mrwes> toothy, Alt + F2 then gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<w41pe> Hi. I need help with Anjuta. It's a problem, that show error "intltool" when run and configure with ."/configure" and "make" in terminal.
<mrwes> toothy, sudo mount -a
<deany> macvr,  tried that too
<Classic> lstarnes, I have it on, just when i close xchat it exits
<lstarnes> w41pe: could you please pastebin the full error?
<rcuba> hello !
<gabbah> i have to x screens... one on the monitor and one for my TV. I can move the mouse to the TV, but I can't manage to drag a window to the TV xcreen.. how can i do that?
<Classic> lstarnes, xchat closes that is
<toothy> mrwes, got it, thanks a lot!! ill give it a shot now.
<mrwes> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<lstarnes> Classic: you might need to manually minimize it
<mrwes> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mrwes> toothy, sure
<macvr> deany: then i'm not sure, man... i use it with a lot of programs, anyway hope u find a solution
<rcuba> how i can edit my flash .fla files in ununtu ???
<deany> macvr,  any chance you could try it?
<deany> macvr,  to verify
<Classic> lstarnes, yes, what i ment like pidgin, it can run in the background with no window open
<lstarnes> Classic: so can xchat, iirc
<w41pe> lstarnes: error in "intltool".
<macvr> DEA7H: i have removed all games from my system
<Classic> lstarnes, just i dont see the preset anywhere
<lstarnes> w41pe: anything else?
<macvr> deany: i have removed all games from my system
<rcuba> i need to edit my .psd photoshop files in ubunto !!! is it posible
<adytcl> have no sound ..any 1 ?
<amanda-b> are there packages for tor in the repositories?
<gabbah> hey guys! I have to x screens... one on the monitor and one for my TV. I can move the mouse to the TV, but I can't manage to drag a window to the TV xcreen.. how can i do that?
<lstarnes> amanda-b: it seems to have been removed in 9.04 for some reason
<w41pe> lstarnes:when i use terminal to configue(./configue) and i use make to compile.
<mrwes> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<lstarnes> w41pe: pastebin the full output of ./configure
<mrwes> what a good b0t today
<mrwes> sharp
<amanda-b> guess i'll just have to source compile.
<shyam> CarlFK: have some progress now.. the system as it boots scans and it finds dhcp on my server and it checks tftp and then it says tftp open timeout..should be some error with tftp right.. i'll check.. but now i want to be sure that pxelinux.o equivalent of ubuntu live cd is isolinux/isolinux.bin or something else like isolinux/vmlinuz
<cpjd> THERE IS THIS NOW AWESOME THING THAT IS EVEN BETTER THAN UBUNTU
<mrwes> amanda-b, might be availabe via subversion
<she_dyed> gabbah, when you click on the title bar does it let you 'Send to...' other desktop?
<cpjd> IT IS CALLED MICROSOFT WINDOWS
<dekkong> hey guys i cant fast foward my mp3's in Rythmbox
<cpjd> CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Classic> cpjd, for you or?
<Classic> :)
<lstarnes> cpjd: trolling is not welcome here
<amanda-b> mrwes, which subversion?
<mrwes> troll
<mrwes> !subsersion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subsersion
<mrwes> er
<gabbah> she_dyed: i can only move to another workspace... but that is within the same screen. :(  canot send to another desktop/xscreen
<Pretto> does anyone knows the size of multiverse repo?
<mrwes> amanda-b, also, look into using checkinstall for source compiled software
<mrwes> !checkinstall
<grkgeek> someone ban the child
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<lstarnes> Classic: click or double-click the xchat tray icon
<Classic> lstarnes, oh shoot, so simple, thanks
<she_dyed> gabbah, you might have Xinerama off, try turning it on
<_PiLoT_> hey i need help
<lstarnes> Classic: I forgot about it too
<mrwes> Cotes du Rhone anyone? heh
<gabbah> she_dyed: yes it's off. ok will try that
<jaggy> hey guys, I'm having a problem, I rm -rf'd .kde/apps/amarok, and now it containts no pictures anymore, anyway to retrieve them?
<Classic> lstarnes, hehe, thanks, just i find many windows annoying if you know what i mean
<Bakuchrris> How exactly can I create a direct connection from a Windows to and Ubuntu PC?
<CarlFK> shyam: you can install tftp and use it in a shell to test the tftp server
<ezu5t> Bakuchrris: use SAMBA
<mrwes> !samba | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Bakuchrris> I mean, if I plug a network cable in one and into the other will they configure themselves?
<okn> Did anyone get blizzcon tickets?
<Bakuchrris> ezu5t / mrwes: Thanks! :D I'll look at that.
<CarlFK> shyam:  sudo apt-get install tftp; tftp shaz  <<EOF get ubuntu/$DIST/linux; get ubuntu/$DIST/initrd.gz; EOF (scrip combined into one line...)
<mrwes> CarlFK, or install openssh-server and use PuTTY or WinSCP to connect to your Ubuntu machine
<_PiLoT_> im dual booting win xp and 9.04 it was going ok untill xp needed re installing, now the bottloader wont let me choose the os, is there anyway to just install the bottloader again?
<adytcl> i have no sound ..any ideeas ?
<CarlFK> mrwes: um, I think you have the wrong number :)
<dougl> can I install a deb package on ubuntu 8.04?
<CarlFK> bbl - off to eat
<ezu5t> dougl: i've gone the other way around sometimes
<Sv4mp> Hello
<mrwes> heh...K
<MMlosh> Hi! Is there any way how can I get "alsaconf" for my *buntu 9.4? (I need to configure SoundBlaster 16)
<ezu5t> MMlosh: ME TOO!!!!
<mrwes> lemme redial
<ezu5t> although it seems I don't really need it now
<awhite92> What is this used for?
<_PiLoT_> im dual booting win xp and 9.04 it was going ok untill xp needed re installing, now the bottloader wont let me choose the os, is there anyway to just install the bottloader again?
<ezu5t> alsaconf lets you select the soundcard and reset it
<ezu5t> sometimes necessary in older versions of alsa
<MMlosh> dougl, yes.. all packages for ubuntu are .deb (but alsa all packages for debian that may be incompatible)
<ezu5t> but suppsedly, if it don't work, that means you don't have the right driver
<wantey> Can some body help me with wine and pulse?
<ValentineX> any intermapper alternative for controlling linux and windows servers?
<sacarlson> ﻿_PiLoT_: see http://www.supergrubdisk.org/  cd boot disk to reload grub MBR and stage 1.5 use the 'r' key to reload.
<ezu5t> but anyway, alsaconf is now gone from debian squeeze too
<mrwes> intermapper?
<MMlosh> ezu5t, I've loaded correct modules.. but there's no mixer device.. alsamixer refuses to start
<deany> macvr,  its ok had to restart devilspie.. odd
<_PiLoT_> thx sarcalson is there anyway to do it from the ubuntu disc itself without reinstalling the entire ubuntu again
<MMlosh> Do you know, if it's just disabled, or disappeared from sources?
<ezu5t> mrWES: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting
<macvr> deany: told ya it works :)
<ezu5t> i mean MMLosh: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting
<shyam> CarlFK: i installed tftp-hpa as thats recommended by that doc but it isn't working with both tftp and tftp-hpa i am rechecking... as usual..
<chris_> anyone know what i'm missing? my 9.04 terminal says its missing sdl/sdl.h when compiling vdrift??
<chris_> *sdl/sdl_net.h
<toothy> mrwes, i tried both changing the perm of the mount point and adding an entry to fstab... i cant write anything and get this errro when i try to unmount: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply.     ne idea?
<ezu5t> unfortunately, that wiki page still refers to alsaconf :-(
<sacarlson> ﻿_PiLoT_: you can try ubuntu live cd select boot hard disk  then update-grub
<ezu5t> someone should update it
<ValentineX> My totem is crashing what to do?
<mrwes> toothy, you did a sudo umount ?
<mrwes> and it's umount NOT unmount
<w41pe> lstarnes: This problem in the Windows too. Thank you very much to help with error in intltool in the Anjuta
<con-man> are there any known issues with ubuntu and nvidia GTX 275?  I go in to low graphics mode every time
<toothy> i did via gnome and right click
<toothy> no sudo though, let me try sudo
<she_dyed> chris_, you have to get sdl-devel which contains those header files
<_PiLoT_> sacarlson is that the last option of the live cd? so i boot from hard disk will it ask me to reload grub or do i have to do somethin gonce im inside
<toothy> er gksudo
<cantoma> hey guys .. anyone tryed to install octoshape plugin for linux? I could download it but there is no instructions how to integrate it in mozilla!
<chris_> thanks
<maniel> hi
<ValentineX> there were small networking monitors in 8.10 ubuntu why they are not in this 9.04?
<maniel> which package provides package management module for kde4's systemsettings?
<Sv4mp> Can anyone help me with this http://www.darkmindz.com/forum/thread5849_0.html#last_post
<Sv4mp> Then p
<Sv4mp> lease PM me
<sacarlson> ﻿_PiLoT_:  you have to bring up a terminal after boot
<FloodBot2> Sv4mp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maniel> wi had to reinstall whole kde after trying to install kde4.3 from some ppa;-)
<Sv4mp> Can anyone help me with: http://www.darkmindz.com/forum/thread5849_0.html#last_post (((THen PM me)))
<Bakuchrris> I'm suddenly getting the BusyBox shell when I try to boot into Ubuntu, why would that be? I was in there only a week ago at most and it was perfectly fine.
<_PiLoT_> sacarlson then what do i need to iput im rather new at this
<EricJ1186> Hello, I am direly in need of help.
<lstarnes> maniel: wither adept or kpackage
<lstarnes> *either
<MMlosh> ezu5t, I've tried to brute-force it.. 24hrs of my time were wasted.. I've loaded some modules, but I'm still getting "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<sacarlson> ﻿_PiLoT_:  the supergrub disk is only 4meg it would be quicker and more probable to use that
<ezu5t> i think I fracked up my system by restoring a set of debian passwd/shadow/group files onto a newly installed debian, forgetting that there may be other users/groups that ubuntu needs.
<fen__> how to change runlevel with kernel-parameter? with debian its "single 3". what is ist with ubuntu or upstart?
<ezu5t> does anyone have handy the default set of users/groups/passwds installed in a new 9.04?
<ezu5t> i mean shadow
<Sv4mp> http://www.darkmindz.com/forum/thread5849_0.html#last_post Can anyone help me ? PM ME THEN
<ezu5t> i mean i restored debian files onto a newly installed UBUNTU. argh
<_PiLoT_> sacarlson i see can it be used from a usb and is it permanet
<EricJ1186> I reinstalled Ubuntu 9.04, when I updated the proprietary driver that came up + the "must update these items" pop-up, I restart and I load in to terminal without the GUI - this has happned for the third time
<ezu5t> ah, nevermind, I can just reinstall onto another partition...
<con-man> are there any known issues with ubuntu and nvidia GTX 275?  I go in to low graphics mode every time and Nvidia has no drivers listed on their website for this card with linux
<Classic> EricJ1186, you have no login window?
<EricJ1186> it says to login at the terminal
<EricJ1186> but the terminal is full screen, no mouse, etc
<EricJ1186> I can log in there like normal, but still, no GUI
<Bakuchrris> I'm suddenly getting the BusyBox shell when I try to boot into Ubuntu, why would that be? I was in te only a week ago at most and it was perfectly fine.
<con-man> anyone?
<EricJ1186> it says something like Kinit: could not load or something along those lines
<con-man> prz
<Bakuchrris> Whoops, sorry about that last post, it got garbled..
<Classic> EricJ1186, which ubuntu do u have?\
<EricJ1186> Ubuntu 9.04
<EricJ1186> I tried 8.04, which worked until I tried to update my sound card drivers
<maniel> lstarnes: thanks alot it was kpackage;-)
<MMlosh> ezu5t: looks like as if it's still available in sources.. just compile it on my weakest (400MHz celeron) PC and it might do something
<Classic> EricJ1186, do you have gnome installed?
<junke> soy nuevo en linux
<MutantTurkey> anyone want to take a stab at this? http://pastebin.com/m582d996d
<junke> hamm tengo un problema de audio
<EricJ1186> yeah, it pops up with 4 options: Ubuntu normal, Ubuntu Recovery, Mem test, and Vista
<_PiLoT_> sarcarlson are you there?
<junke> o un problema no
<con-man> anyone QQ?
<junke> sencillamente NO ME SUENA
<Kai_wp> I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 Hardy Heron and now when I attempt to boot it it brings me to the BusyBox shell. Why would this be? Only a week ago at most it was perfectly fine.. I need to get into Ubuntu to copy files to my file server as my Window's installation's security has been compromised.
<Classic> EricJ1186, thats grub, not gnome
<lstarnes> !es | junke
<ubottu> junke: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Classic> how did you install?
<EricJ1186> oh sorry
<EricJ1186> what's gnome then
<junke> mhmh Ok
<_PiLoT_> sarcalson is this what i need? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<junke> Muchas Gracias
<lstarnes> EricJ1186: a desktop environment
<pcfreak30> gnome is the desktop
<Classic> its your desktop environment with gui
<chris_> odd, i have libc6-dev and all related libs, still can't find sdl/sdl_net.h (using scrons btw)
<pcfreak30> like kde and xfce
<EricJ1186> ok, whenever I restart that is gone
<pcfreak30> ok
<lstarnes> chris_: it should be in one of the sdl-related libraries
<MutantTurkey> but not like openbox fluxbox or wmii
<pcfreak30> why can xmacro not work in xubuntu
<EricJ1186> I tried StartX and it said could not be found or something like that
<lstarnes> EricJ1186: startx, not StartX
<pcfreak30> i did a stock install, and it wont record
<MutantTurkey> try xinit
<Classic> EricJ1186, how did u install ubuntu?
<she_dyed> chris_, what about sdl-devel libs
<MutantTurkey> or else you don't have an xserver.
<lstarnes> EricJ1186: commands are case-sensitive
<ewsubach> anyone have any idea why flash is so slow when I run on Linux, but when I run it through WINE, it runs fine?
<EricJ1186> I used the Live CD, and installed it to the free space I had
<EricJ1186> it worked fine until I updated drivers then restarted
<Kai_wp> Anyone? I'd really like to get backing up my files. Does anyone have any idea why I'd suddenly be getting the BusyBox shell?
<Classic> EricJ1186, ok, then.... is it server or regulat edition?
<chris_> libc6-dev, libsdl-image1.2-dev, libsdl1.2-dev
<EricJ1186> I can even restart as long as I don't update the drivers
<EricJ1186> regular
<Classic> EricJ1186, ok
<Classic> then login at your console
<lstarnes> Kai_wp: did you do any recent updates?
<con-man> are there any known issues with ubuntu and nvidia GTX 275?  I go in to low graphics mode every time and Nvidia has no drivers listed on their website for this card with linux
<EricJ1186> so login with the terminal that popped up?
<Classic> yes
<EricJ1186> I do that
<Kai_wp> lstarnes: Last time I was in it it installed a mass amount of updates, but I'm pretty sure I rebooted back into Ubuntu just to make sure it all worked out.
<EricJ1186> and I stay in the terminal
<chris_> no sdl-devel in synaptic
<EricJ1186> no GUI
<con-man> >>
<Classic> EricJ1186, then do this commend
<Classic> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sacarlson> ﻿_PiLoT_:  that sound more like installing.  I asume you ubuntu is installed just the MBR and grub stage 1.5 need to be reloaded
<donkey> i need some help. I am about to install ubuntu 9.04 on a new laptop. It has a wireless internet connection. But when i ran the live cd i could not connect to the internet
<Classic> gdm is your login screen
<fen__> noone? How do I change the runlevel with kernel-parameters? With Debian its "single 3". What is it with ubuntu or upstart?
<Codex_> hmm.. the paritioning documentation says that hard disk can only have 4 primary partitions? I think that's the problem currently, the windows install used all the primary partitions already. So how can I get 7 partitions for my disk? :)
<donkey> i need some help. I am about to install ubuntu 9.04 on a new laptop. It has a wireless internet connection. But when i ran the live cd i could not connect to the internet please help
<Jogeder> !cc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cc
<Jogeder> @find cc
<EricJ1186> I'll try that
<EricJ1186> I'll be back if it works or not; thanks for the help
<Classic> EricJ1186, ok
<Classic> tssee you shortly
<ewsubach> donkey: you probably need to install the wireless drivers or something. if I remember correctly something about ndiswrapper
<lstarnes> fen__: have you tried that?
<fen__> single 3?
<fen__> yes
<donkey> ewsubach am i able to get it without the internet connection or do i have to hook up my laptop-> wired
<donkey> ?
<twoguy> hellos
<fen__> it boots runlevel 3.. but with single-modus
<ewsubach> donkey: I think you will need to have a wired internet connection.
<DarkDream> Hi all :)
<fen__> which meand upstart, thinks it is in recovery mode
<donkey> ewsubach alright thank you
<sacarlson> ﻿ _PiLoT_: more like this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<con-man> how do I shut down X? if I go ctrl-alt-F1 its still open on desktop 7
<ewsubach> donkey: no prblem. I hope it works out for you. worst case scenario just google "wireless connection linux"
<fen__> then i tried with just "3"... but it boots in "N 2" as normal
<DarkDream> I've a problem to install a ubuntu server version on a fujitsu siemens primergy P250: the installer can't install grub....
<ValentineX> how to enable basic desktop effects? they were auto enabled in 8.10 but not now in 9.04
<ValentineX> donkey hahaha
<Kai_wp> Anyone? I really need to backup my files, and I can't use my Windows partition as it's security has been highly compromised.\
<Pirate_Hunter> ewsubach, sudo killall x and gdm
<con-man> halp
<ewsubach> Pirate_Hunter: nice try
<lstarnes> ValentineX: go to System > Preferences > Appearance and go to Visual Effects
<shyam> CarlFK: WOOHOO sucess on dhcp and tftp now, what isolinux/isolinux.bin says ISOLINUX 3.53 Debian-2007-12-11 isolinux: Cannot boot from this CD. Please try a BIOS update. !!! what could be the problem?
<MMlosh> ezu5t, it looks easy.. I don't mind excluding alsaconf from alsa-utils.. it's just plain shellscript available from sources...
<ewsubach> con-man: I think Pirate_Hunter's message was meant for you: sudo killall x and gdm
<CarlFK> shyam: dhcpd.conf - what is filename=?
<ValentineX> lstarnes: those never worked on my system, there was something like compize before for my effects
<twoguy> do any of you know how to get a blackberry and ubuntu 8.10 to talk to each other?
<lstarnes> ValentineX: compiz/compiz-fusion?
<Classic> twoguy, hehe, i have same question
<ezu5t> it's still in the sources of alsa, MMLosh? interesting, I haven't checked out the sources yet.
<twoguy> i plug it into my comp and ubuntu doesnt recognize it
<DarkDream> the raid controller is a a Mylex model: AccelereRAID 160. The module is well loaded: DAC960 :(  On opensuse can create the entry in the raid device. Any idea ?
<ValentineX> lstarnes: yes something like that
<shyam> CarlFK: isolinux/isolinux.bin
<ezu5t> And yet, both debian and ubuntu have removed it from their distro's versions.
<Classic> twoguy, what model?
<ezu5t> assuming we don't need it anymore
<shyam> CarlFK: as i said am trying out the live cd i am having..
<ValentineX> lstarnes: how to install that
<ewsubach> Kai_wp: all yo want to do is backup files, correct?
<CarlFK> shyam: find pxelinux.0
<twoguy> all i know is that it's a blackberry pearl
<ValentineX> Kai_wp: how much data u need to back up?
<shyam> CarlFK: there isn't:(
<Pirate_Hunter> ewsubach, sorry your right hmm i should turn my light on
<Classic> twoguy, i have pearl as well
<EricJ1186> it didn't work
<MMlosh> ezu5t, try it.. it's a shellscript => no compilation.. just extract&run (IMHO)
<lstarnes> ValentineX: it should be installed already. if not, sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion
<twoguy> i already tried barry, but barry is only on 8.4
<CarlFK> shyam: jus a sec... let me check my setup
<twoguy> or something like that
<shyam> CarlFK: ok thanks..
<twoguy> way cool Classic, i just got mine as a hand me down from my cousin
<ezu5t> cool, well, i guess you got your answer then :-)
<ezu5t> MMLosh
<Kai_wp> ewsubach: Ya, but I have alot to go through.
<EricJ1186> I typed it in, it said "Starting GNOME display.... [OK]
<Kai_wp> ValentineX: Roughly 100GBs.
<Classic> twoguy, the least that should happen is you should be able to see BLACKBERRY mount on your desktop when you plug it in
<EricJ1186> now it has my user name at the Desktop (in the desktop directory), but I am still in the terminal
<ValentineX> Kai_wp: heheheeee that is too much :)
<MMlosh> ezu5t, yeah.. at least I hope so.. It's 22:29 here.. I'll try tomorrow.. (bye)
<ewsubach> Kai_wp: the command "dd" makes an exact byte copy of a partition if that is what you are looping for
<Classic> EricJ1186, did you do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<MindVirus> Hi.
<twoguy> it doesnt have a micro sd in it
<EricJ1186> yeah, it ran the GNOME display manager
<MindVirus> I have a process running, Xorg, that uses a shitload of CPU during idle.
<twoguy> i know if i had that i could put stuff onto that so i could have music and movies
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<Classic> twoguy, ah, i see, what do you want to do with it and your pc?
<Kai_wp> ewsubach: Well, I want to only copy the files I really want, I have 300GBs of data, about 60-100 GBs of that I really need to copy.
<con-man> how do I stop X to install the nvidia drivers?
<lstarnes> MindVirus: are you using visual effects?
<EricJ1186> and now I have a cursor clicking after "Eric@eric-desktop:~$"
<twoguy> i want to see if i can update it or change it
<MindVirus> lstarnes, aye.
<CarlFK> shyam: mount the iso, cd in and look for  casper/vmlinuz
<phlexonance> after a certain amount of time, I can't open new connections to the internet whilst old connections remain open
<jrib> !nvidia | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<twoguy> if i can change the stuff that
<lstarnes> MindVirus: that would probably do it
<jrib> !nvidia | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bnt> macvr: I cleaned some 2+ gigs.. and then logged back and  got the following  error: "config server problem > usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check2 exited with state 256 ... or smth like this.. rebooted and got back where started..
<twoguy> s on the phone
<ValentineX> lstarnes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/173875/
<Classic> twoguy, yes, once u have sd card ubuntu will recognize it automatically
<MindVirus> lstarnes, but it should offload the damage to my GPU.
<shyam> CarlFK: yup vmlinuz is there!! thanks!!!!
<bnt> any ideas what it might be?
<ewsubach> Kai_wp: well, if the only way to get the files you want is to hand pick them, then that is the only option...unless they follow a certain naming convention or a particular folder
<Pirate_Hunter> MindVirus, first dont swear than type the name of the process taking a lot of cpu
<jonasj> hi, i've got a major problem. i installed jaunty and said yes to an encrypted home directory, and now i'm locked out of my data! i can log in just fine, but it says the passphrase is incorrect when trying to mount the home directory!
<twoguy> and then i can change stuff on the the phone or is it two differnt things?
<MindVirus> Pirate_Hunter, what?
<J-_> I need some chmod help, I came across a utility similar to a website form looks, but you enter the permissions in the form, it outputs the chmod permission(numbers). Does anyone know of the name of it so I can use? Or at least an easy guide to follow?
<Classic> EricJ1186, so you had a login screen?
<twoguy> like phone memory and such
<MindVirus> I didn't swear.
<MindVirus> ...
<lstarnes> MindVirus: that depends on what your drive is
<EricJ1186> no
<EricJ1186> it never left the terminal
<con-man> jrib: that didnt help
<con-man> how do I stop X to install the nvidia drivers?
<MindVirus> Pirate_Hunter, but I'm about to.
<MindVirus> I already did.
<lstarnes> ValentineX: you added an extra - at the end
<Classic> twoguy, no, it will act as add in memory, but you will be able to copy songs and stuff on it
<MindVirus> Thanks, but I don't want your help, Pirate_Hunter.
<EricJ1186> my login part was at the very beginning when it booted into the terminal, I logged in, typed that line, then it said "Starting GNOME display manager" and that was it
<MindVirus> lstarnes, what do you mean, "drive"?
<Classic> EricJ1186, so after you put int that command nothing happenned?
<Kai_wp> ewsubach: No they don't have any naming convention or anything, I need to copy them manually, but without access to the normal GUI, I imagine doing it with the terminal would take a ridiculously long amount of time.
<twoguy> eh i guess that's what i need anyway
<deany> macvr,  works a charm, even closes the "about pysol" window you have to click ok on
<lstarnes> MindVirus: oops, I meant driver
<EricJ1186> I typed in startx after that and it said this
<MindVirus> Ahh, nvidia.
<ienorand> con-man: do you really need to stop it, (i.e. do you need the manual install?)
<ValentineX> lstarnes: plugins-main and plugins-extra are available
<macvr> bnt i'm not sure about that error, try asking the room
<phlexonance> after a certain amount of time, I can't open new connections to the internet whilst old connections remain open
<ewsubach> Kai_wp: okay, so you just need to copy, but no GUI..am I getting it right?
<con-man> ienorand: beta drivers
<DarkDream> I've a problem to install a ubuntu server version on a fujitsu siemens primergy P250: the installer can't install grub.... the raid controller is a a Mylex model: AccelereRAID 160. The module is well loaded: DAC960 :(  On opensuse can create the entry in the raid device. Any idea how to install grub on this raid controler with ubuntu ?
<EricJ1186> "ddxsiggiveup: giving up"
<macvr> deany: :)
<twoguy> thanks Classic
<Kai_wp> ewsubach: Exactly :D
<Classic> EricJ1186, hm...
<twoguy> preciated
<Classic> twoguy, no problem
<shyam> CarlFK: there is isolinux/vmlinuz of 1.9mb and tftp says "tftp too many packages" should i do a ln -s on that?
<MindVirus> lstarnes, nvidia (I didn't highlight you past time so I'd assume you didn't see it).
<ewsubach> Kai_wp: I will private message you
<Kai_wp> ewsubach: Ok, thanks! :D
<EricJ1186> "Xinit: no such file or directory (errno2): unable to connect to X server"
<Classic> EricJ1186, interesting
<petrolman> Hi, I m using the fglrx driver for my hd 4850 grafic card. 2D/3D acceleration is good unless I activate the normal visual effects! Is there a magic option for the xorg.conf file so keep the acceleration when activation the effects?
<EricJ1186> then "Xinit: No such process (errno3): server error"
<twoguy> lato peoples
<ienorand> con-man: Ok, drop to terminal with ctrl+alt+F2 then use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" I think that should work...
<lstarnes> MindVirus: are you sure that that driver supports using the GPU?
<Classic> EricJ1186, try to do a fresh install, because problems with X and GUI right off the bat are never good
<bnt> ok
<MindVirus> lstarnes, it should! :)
<MindVirus> I'm not, though.
<EricJ1186> should I just not install that properitary driver for Nvidia?
<Classic> did you use sudo and password at prompt for those commands EricJ1186 ?
<MindVirus> lstarnes, nvidia is the proprietary nVidia driver.
<EricJ1186> that seems to be the last thing I do before I get this
<EricJ1186> for the startx?
<CarlFK> shyam: um... no?  here is 'everything' from my setup: http://dpaste.com/44821/
<ezu5t> what is the graphical wizard that lets you set IP addresses for your ethernet interfaces in kubuntu?
<ValentineX> lstarnes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/173879/
<Guest55195> after a certain amount of time, I can't open new connections to the internet whilst old connections remain open
<ezu5t> for use with NetworkManager?
<EricJ1186> startx didn't ask for password
<EricJ1186> but the previous command did
<J1MB0> join ##security
<Classic> EricJ1186, well, you have to use sudo before startx
<Classic> EricJ1186, like : sudo startx
<Classic> sudo -- super user do
<CarlFK> shyam: you don't want isolinux
 * J1MB0 whoops
<Classic> if you want to change runlevel, u must use sudo
<Classic> i believe
<Classic> go try it again, EricJ1186
<ienorand> Classic: or, switch-user-do if one is to be pedantic..
<EricJ1186> okay, so should I just do a clean install then, then come back?
<Classic> ienorand, yea:) thanks
<Classic> EricJ1186, no go try sudo startx
<Classic> login first, then sudo startx
<MindVirus> Ahh, lstarnes, there was a bum vino-server process. I'm still using effects but now CPU usage is reasonable.
<EricJ1186> did that one
<MindVirus> lstarnes, I just killed off the vino-server process. I think it was a zombie.
<Classic> and?
<ngabriel> is it normal for dma to NOT be enabled on HDD w/Ubuntu ?
<Severity1> ctr + alt + F1 to F6
<lstarnes> MindVirus: that seems more likely
<blacksad> are you see in terminal if render 3D is ok ?
<ValentineX> hello I have one PCI TV card how to use this with Ubuntu? before I used in XP with drivers and their software installation
<EricJ1186> it was what generaged that massive error log about xinit not running
<humphree> does anyone know the reasoning behind the hp mini 1000 having trouble with sound on UNR?
<bnt> hello! doesn anyone know how to fix this kind of error - config server problem > usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check2 exited with state 256 ... ?? can't log in X because of this... well besides this one there are some other errors there... posted them here before..
<MindVirus> lstarnes, thanks for your help, anyways. :)
<jonasj> please, anyone know anything about how the encrypted home dir feature works? i've lost access to everything in my home directory....
<EricJ1186> I am on the recovery menu, anything I can do from here?
<Classic> ok then, yes fresh install best thing, since you had just installed it EricJ1186
<phlexonance> after some time, my Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't open new connections to the internet anymore (not even ping) whilst old connections stay open (irc for example)
<EricJ1186> what's the proper way to get rid of my current install
<Narusegawa> In Nautilus, under "Computer" I see a duplicate partition (/dev/sda1 is shown twice). How can I remove one?
<DarkDream> on this raid controller I've:
<DarkDream> ==> WARNING Configuring 'grub-installer' failed
<EricJ1186> just wipe the partition?
<DarkDream> ==> WARNING Menu item "grub-installer' failed
<ValentineX> lstarnes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/173882/
<DarkDream> any idea how to solve it ? Thanks
<Classic> just start from your live cd, and gparted will do it for you when you come to that menu during install
<EricJ1186> all right thanks
<lstarnes> ValentineX: what graphics card are you using?
<EricJ1186> I'll try that and see waht happens
<Classic> EricJ1186, see you shortly
<ValentineX> lstarnes: intel ... dont remember :-S ... but that was working fine with 8.10 :(
<lstarnes> ValentineX: try lspci | grep VGA
<shyam> CarlFK: now urs is nfs </3... will check nfs later;-) you mean i should just give vmlinuz? i gave so coz vmlinuz is inside isolinux directory..
<ValentineX> lstarnes: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Locoken> Hi. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04. Now my MP3's play verry fast most of the time. It does not matter what app I use to play them or what size or bitrate they were made at..Any help would be apreciated.
<CarlFK> shyam: i think there is more than one vmlinux - use the one I am using
<phlexonance> after some time, my Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't open new connections to the internet anymore (not even ping) whilst old connections stay open (irc for example)
<Linuc> hey
<shyam> CarlFK: in my live cd, casper has three files
<shyam> root@sarika:/var/www/tftp/casper# ls
<shyam> filesystem.manifest  filesystem.manifest-desktop  filesystem.squashfs
<FloodBot2> shyam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CarlFK> shyam: nfs doens't come into play until the kernel is loaded and it goes looking for the rest of the cd
<con-man> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "  I have done this and it still happens
<con-man> >>
<r3c0n> hello
<ewsubach> hi
<con-man> anyone?
<con-man> ><
<CarlFK> shyam: what version of ubuntu?
<shyam> CarlFK: don't kill me... gnewsense 2.2 ;-) :)
<p-f> Xorg uses 99% cpu whenever I type text in Texmaker. Any ideas how I could fix this?
<CarlFK> shyam: whats that?
<shyam> CarlFK: ubuntu 8.04 modelled..
<p-f> (cpu usage shoots up when I start typing, goes back down when I stop)
<r3c0n> would installing a quadcore improve the performance of ubuntu? im currently using kubuntu on a hyperthreaded cpu this thing is somewhat old but its got decent ghz = 3.2 OCed to 3,4
<shyam> CarlFK: gnewsense.org
<ValentineX> p-f: your hands are machines
<blixt> greets!  what app would resemble dreamweaver (which i have on the xp)
<r3c0n> i mean will the kernel be able to utilize all 4 cores? or is it per-application?
<Pretto> does anyone knows the size of multiverse repo?
<ewsubach> blixt: you could use WINE to actually run dreamweaver
<lstarnes> r3c0n: per thread, I think
<lstarnes> Pretto: as in the number of packages? or the total size of all the files in it?
<CarlFK> shyam: um, I think I had trouble with 8.04.... but I was able to boot the kernel, and I think got pretty far, like X would start but the desktop would never come up, so worth trying
<Locoken> Hi.Looking for som technical help. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04. Now my MP3's play verry fast most of the time. It does not matter what app I use to play them or what size or bitrate they were made at.Does anybody have an idea what is causing this and how I can fix it. Thanx.
<con-man> does anyone know why nvidia-xconfig does not work, I get the message over and over, regardless...
<Pretto> lstarnes, total size
<CarlFK> shyam: lets just hope your version has all the files
<r3c0n> uhm.. houston we got a problem
<con-man> to restart X its ctrl+alt+backspace right?
<p-f> ValentineX: the problem also shows up if I type with my feet
<blixt> ewsubach: tried to install wine, but got error
<daskreech1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<con-man> to restart X its ctrl+alt+backspace right?
<r3c0n> gyachi: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/gyachi/plugins/libgyachigtkspell.so: undefined symbol: gtkspell_get_from_text_view < eversince i updated my system
<lstarnes> con-man: yes, but if you use 9.04 you need to enable that manually
<p-f> con-man: it would be, if ubuntu hadn't disabled it
<r3c0n> that's still the case after i recompiled from cvs...
<lstarnes> !dontzap | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Daremonai> I'm getting an error: Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor] in my dmesg (the hard disk in question is NTFS, am trying to back it up, but it keeps freezing) any idea what that error means?
<r3c0n> any ideas?
<Severity1> yep it ctrl alt backspace is disabled by default now
<JECHO> Anyone know how to enable the desktop cube???
<Datz> Hello, When installing ubuntu, the programs portion couldn't install.  Now I'm left with booting to just the command line.  How can I install gome?
<Pretto> lstarnes, any clue?
<lstarnes> ValentineX: is xserver-xorg-video-intel installed?
<mzz> Daremonai: that actually sounds like a hardware problem, not a partition one. Can you pastebin a bit of context?
<ValentineX> lstarnes: i dont know what is that :-S
<Daremonai> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ewsubach> JECHO: the visual effects setting
<lstarnes> ValentineX: run aptitude show xserver-xorg-video-intel
<shyam> CarlFK: something is happening... like when it tries to boot, its calling other files like splash.xls and all to the root directory.. and may be then its going out of range of tftp?
<J-_> I've made a directory chmod 750. But when I add a file(or folder) as root, the file(or folder) doesn't change to 750. Is there a way to make chmod 750 default so when I add things those files directly change to chmod 750?
<blixt> ewsubach: i used add/remove and clicked install...
<lstarnes> Pretto: I'm not sure. Why do you need the total size?
<GAZRA> Can someone please tell me how to save all instlled packages of an ubuntu system and then installed them in another computer authomatically?
<phlexonance> after some time, my Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't open new connections to the internet anymore (not even ping) whilst old connections stay open (irc for example)
<Pretto> lstarnes, to know how much free space do i need
<ValentineX> lstarnes: yup installed
<blixt> do i need to enable some speciall repository or something to install wine?
<Daremonai> mzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173887/
<ewsubach> blixt: so it is not under the applications menu? if it is, it would be in a category of its own
<lstarnes> Pretto: do you need to install every package in it?
<sere> !tvout
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<lstarnes> !cloning | GAZRA
<ubottu> GAZRA: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Pretto> lstarnes, no, i need to mirror it
<CarlFK> shyam: what is your dhcpd.conf filename= line?
<lstarnes> Pretto: I'm not sure how big it is
<blixt> ewsubach: the installation failed... can't find it in any menu...
<mzz> Daremonai: that's the hardware or driver failing, not (just) the partition data being unhappy. If that drive supports smart (most do) running smartctl on it may be interesting.
<ewsubach> JECHO: system -> preferences -> appearance: under visual effects click extra. then there should be a menu to edit which effects you want under the system tab
<Daremonai> mzz: I did that last time, and it didn't give any errors
<mzz> Daremonai: (also check for obvious problems like loose cables)
<lstarnes> ValentineX: go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<con-man> does anyone know why nvidia-xconfig does not work? I keep booting in to low graphics mode
<ewsubach> blixt: sorry, I don't know how to fix the error
<mzz> Daremonai: if smart says it's ok I'd suspect either the connection or the drivers
<blixt> ewsubach: np, thnx!
<ewsubach> blixt: someone on a forum said Quanta is like Dreamweaver
<shyam> CarlFK: filename="isolinux/vmlinuz";
<con-man> anyone?
<con-man> pls?
<lstarnes> con-man: you might need to try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ValentineX> lstarnes: there is nothing
<CarlFK> shyam: right - I forgot a step...
<Daremonai> mzz: I'll pastebin smartctl --all /dev/sdb1
<mzz> con-man: no nvidia here, but perhaps try asking in #nvidia
<blixt> ewsubach: my prefered solution is naturally wine + MS-studio... but why not just check it. I'l install Quanta and see what it does. Thnx
<MaGicMaX> i have a question, but its reguarding windows if thats ok
<phlexonance> hi, after some time, my Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't open new connections to the internet anymore (not even ping) whilst old connections stay open (irc for example)
<lstarnes> MaGicMaX: try asking it in ##windows
<ienorand> con-man: or reinstalling nvidia-glx-*** packages
<shyam> CarlFK: sorry thats my mistake that it copies things to root.. anyway now the error is just the one i can see on the client "PXE-E3A: TFTP too many packages PXE_M)F: Exiting PXE ROM"
<ewsubach> blixt: np. hope it works out
<max_> hello
<lstarnes> ValentineX: do you have the restricted repository enabled?
<Haris_Amin> hey guys
<CarlFK> shyam: search your cd for pxelinux.0
<Haris_Amin> i upgraded to 9.04 a few days ago
<lstarnes> ValentineX: if you don't know, check System > Administration > Software Sources
<Haris_Amin> now my wireless card doesn't connect to my wireless networks
<con-man> didnt work, restarted X, STILL in low graphics mode
<ValentineX> lstarnes: yes ticked
<max_> why my fn keys doesn't work toshiba l300-1f9 ??
<Haris_Amin> it just prompts me for a pssword again
<shyam> CarlFK: there isn't! that was the thing i done one first,, but proceeded on assuming that vmlinuz or isolinux.bin would be a good replacement:)
<Haris_Amin> it tries to connect but after a while prompts me for a password again
<Haris_Amin> any ideas?
<Mew-Chan> silly question whats the off topic room again?
<Daremonai> mzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173889/
<ikonia> Mew-Chan: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bc> anyone have an HP CD-Writer+ 8100 and are able to burn discs? -_-
<Mew-Chan> thanks
<Classic> Haris_Amin, did you chose right encryption methods and all that?
<Haris_Amin> Classic: yup
<CarlFK> shyam: na, pxelinux.0 is like grub - it;s like you are trying to stick the kernel in the boot sector, and ... it isn't working
<Haris_Amin> Classic: i'm pretty sure its since the upgrade...before the upgrade i could connect just fine
<ewsubach> Men-Chan: type forwaard slash then "topic"
<CarlFK> shyam: there is sometning else, but pxelinux.0 has a nice conf... let me find the source
<ewsubach> Mew-Chan: type forwaard slash then "topic"
<Haris_Amin> Classic: i see all the wirless networks...i dunno maybe DHCP is not working right?
<con-man> anyone? #nvidia is dead
<Classic> Haris_Amin, then there is no reason for it not to connect, especially since your wireless card regognizes networks
<xidarian> hey guys i'm having trouble changing my resolution, i was playing a game full screen and it crashed, leaving my resolution different than i want it, when i open display preferences and change the resolution, it takes aobut a  minute to change it, then the dialog box, asking if the resolution works or something never renders, and then it changes back, display preferences also uses 100% cpu for a good minute or two when star
<xidarian> ting up  and chanign resolution
<con-man> I bought a $400 graphics card I dont want to have to return it, or install windows
<Classic> Haris_Amin, what happenned to me was i forgot how many times i repeated my password for my wireless, but then when i remembered it connected
<Daremonai> mzz: status?
<skvMaJ> I'm looking at purchasing a sound card to replace my dying onboard. I use both windows and ubuntu on my pc. Does anyone have experience with this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102006
<blixt> i can't seem to keep my screen intensity setting (nvidia) over restart
<phlexonance> hi, after some time, my Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't open new connections to the internet anymore (not even ping) whilst old connections stay open (irc for example)
<mzz> Daremonai: sorry, was distracted, looking now
<blixt> is there som terminal way to set the screen intensity?
<Haris_Amin> Classic: yeah well i'm cretian of my passord...right now i'm on my XP parititons and workin on the same network
<grkgeek> Is it viable to block all incoming connections in iptables ?
<ewsubach> grkgeek: no, but you can have it only accept ESTABLISHED connections
<Classic> Haris_Amin, hm... no idea then to be honest
<xidarian> ewsubach, you could block all incomming traffic, but your networking wouldnt' work then
<sp0ckk> Does anyone here use uShare?
<grkgeek> ewsubach: how would i go about doing that, the only programs i use are msn, skype, update, browsers
<gletob> How do you generate an UUID for grub?
<xidarian> anyone know if i can change my resolution in a config file?
<mzz> Daremonai: it's running a little hot, and if I skim the output correctly at least one sector is physically bad. Recommend you get any still readable data off the drive asap (utilities like dd_rescue may help)
<xidarian> the dipslay preferences program isn't working right
<CarlFK> shyam: http://dpaste.com/44831/  hop[e you can dl 10mb
<Flannel> gletob: `sudo blkid` will list them
<denuze> hi everybody!
<kixs> Anyone know away to get the actual current cpu % as a text output (not TOP as I need to parse the % to see if server hsould run more scripts..)
<grkgeek> hello denuze
<Daremonai> mzz: alright.. thanks :( :( :( stupid hds!!
<mzz> !info ddrescue | Daremonai
<ubottu> Daremonai: ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copies data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13-3 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<gletob> Flannel, Then in menu.lst it's just root            (UUID)
<CarlFK> shyam: found it: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/386/pxelinux.0
<Daremonai> mzz: i'll need 750 GBs right?
<ewsubach> grkgeek: honestly I am still learning about it. type "man iptables" in a terminal to learn about it. or find someone else more knowledgeable.
<denuze> could anyone give me a repository list that has all available packages (or link to them) thanx!
<mzz> Daremonai: you can use that to copy the raw partition around (to a different drive), after which you can hopefully run a standard partition repair utility on the result and recover most data
<davidquesada> hello I need help my speakers are not working
<grkgeek> ewsubach: no problem m8, thanx for the information
<denuze> i couldn't find unetbootin package
<mzz> Daremonai: you'll need free space on the target drive for the size of the partition(s) you're recovering, yes. So ideally a slightly larger drive so you can copy everything in one go.
<Classic> Haris_Amin, write down which security method your network uses while you are in windows (wep 128, etc), your password and login, then start up linux and try it out, if no go, then check in your network manager Edit connections > IPv4 Settings, make sure that METHOD is set to Automatic for dhcp
<Daremonai> mzz: how can I fsck on boot?
<davidquesada> can somebody help me ?
<xidarian> kixs man top, check out batch mode
<CarlFK> denuze: define "all available packages"
<Daremonai> mzz: I don't have enough space on one drive :(
<mzz> Daremonai: sorry, that's an ubuntu-specific question I can't answer. Ask the channel. I'm not even currently in ubuntu :)
<ewsubach> grkgeek: alternatively, try installing gufw. it is a GUI frontend to ufw, which deals with iptables
<denuze> CarlFK, that has unetbootin package :)
<Daremonai> How can I force a fsck on boot?
<con-man> anyone know why my nvidia drivers arent being selected by default? I keep going in to low graphics mode
<davidquesada> please???
<grkgeek> ewsubach: already using firestarter seems similar
<davidquesada> HELLO!!
<Mew-Chan> not sure if this is the correct room, but with ubuntu being such a small program is there some way you could save EVERYTHING (settings,files,addons everything) onto an install disk (say if you wanted to save it for whatever reason or for some strange reason you wanted to try something else for a short bit)
<davidquesada> can somebody help me!!
<phlexonance> hi, after some time, my Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't open new connections to the internet anymore (not even ping) whilst old connections stay open (irc for example)
<con-man> !patience | davidquesada
<ubottu> davidquesada: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ewsubach> grkgeek: cool, that one is good as well. unless you use ssh or apache server...some service to remotely access files, I wouldn't worry too much about airtight security
<BrixSat> hello i have seted up ics on my ubuntu 9.04 but then i have rebooted the pc and nothing internet is gone
<davidquesada> sorry
<mzz> davidquesada: providing more information about the problem may help
<gbCerberus> hello, does anyone have some experience burning subbed anime DVDs? I used DeVeDe (http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html) and the subtitles (which are part of the video) suns off the screen. I used the default resolution of 720x480. Thanks!
<xidarian> Mew-Chan, you coudl backup your home directory, and export a package list, then if you reinstall ubuntu just put your home directory back and install all your old packages
<ewsubach> Mew-Chan: all your user specific settings are stored in /home/whateveryourname is.
<dumdumz> or just make an image of the drive
<Mew-Chan> image of the drive?
<dumdumz> clone it
<ewsubach> Mew-Chan: dd command will do that
<davidquesada> well, I'm new here, this is my first time with ubuntu,  is the latest version of the OS and everything is working fine, except that I get no sound
<Mew-Chan> dd command ?
<grkgeek> ewsubach: nah not using ssh or apache, only trying to get rid of pesky port scanning traffic from local ethernet
<Mew-Chan> clone it ?
<davidquesada> I don't really now which is my sound card
<Classic> Mew-Chan, you can also look up reconstructor for ubuntu
<xidarian> what config file would i use to chnage my resolution in X
<con-man> low graphics mode is sweet and all, but resolutions higher than 800x600 are cool too
<MaGicMaX> hey guys, i got a question about windows that they couldnt answer in the "##windows" channel, is that ok?
<Mew-Chan> wow so many choices
<con-man> anyone?
<Mew-Chan> thanks all
<ikonia> MaGicMaX: no, ##windows is windows support
<davidquesada> and I am really freaking out, because I now that the speakers are working fine, except i get no sound
<Mew-Chan> thank you ewsubach dumdumz and Classic
<mzz> con-man: pastebinning an Xorg.0.log for the failing attempt may help. Not sure how to get that one out (the one for the attempt to not use low graphics mode)
<Stanlin> How to teach programming to a child of 6 years old?
<ewsubach> grkgeek: yeah, I know what you mean. everyone gets it. you can learn a few simple commands about iptables and drop all packets from certain range of ips
<mzz> con-man: may be /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<ikonia> Stanlin: that's offtopic for this channel, this channel is ubuntu support only please.
<Classic> Mew-Chan, you are welcome, depending on what you want to accomplish with your version of install all of the above are feasible
<ewsubach> grkgeek: the site I am using to learn right now is really in depth, but you can skip to the section you need: http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html
<Roasted> I'm a little confused about something. In my home directory, if I right click - properties, it says I have 170.3gb of data. In my system monitor, the home partition is noted as having 179.9gb of data. The ONLY thing I changed recently was installing VirtualBox with two VM's totalling 8.0gb of occupied hard disk space. Why isn't that showing up when I right click my home dir and look at properties?
<ewsubach> Mew-Chan: no problem :)
<r3c0n> a few days ago i updated my kubuntu, but updating libgtkspell-dev seems to be causing errors in one of my applications..anyone i can revert back to the old version?
<r3c0n> anyway*
<Classic> Roasted, linux splits your harddrive onto root directory, home directory, swap, etc
<Roasted> classic - I have my home and root directory split.
<phlexonance> hi, after some time, my Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't open new connections to the internet anymore (not even ping) whilst old connections stay open (irc for example)
<platius> davidquesada; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html   a lot of stuff for jaunty users here
<Classic> Roasted, of course
<Roasted> classic - When I say my home directory, I mean ONLY my home directory.
<Classic> open up a terminal RoAkSoAx
<xidarian> does anyone here simply know what config file holds settings for screen resoluion in X??
<grkgeek> ewsubach: thank you m8, tried : ' ALL:10.3.*.*' in iptables not quite sure if its effective will have a look at the site you mentioned
<Classic> sorry
<davidquesada> ok
<Daremonai> how do i force a fsck on ntfs drive?
<lstarnes> xidarian: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Classic> Roasted, open up a terminal
<gbCerberus> what's the best channel for a question about burning DVDs?
<Mew-Chan> (this maye incorrect) but i thought Virtal Box had a Virtual Hard Drive so it wouldn't show up anywhere except on the Virtual Machine
<xidarian> lstarnes, thanks!
<lstarnes> xidarian: I think it might try to autodetect it
<ikonia> Mew-Chan: it still takes disk space
<kixs> xidarian - sweet thxs
<ikonia> Mew-Chan: the virtual disk is a file on the physical disk
<ewsubach> grkgeek: yeah give it a quick look through. just be aware that it resets when you shut down, so you have to write a script to restore settings at start up. good luck!
<rubystallion> My gnome-terminal doesn't refresh the screen often enough anymore, e.g. when I quit a document paged with "less", the terminal screen doesn't clear. What can I do about it?
<Classic> Roasted, opened it?
<Roasted> classic - opened what?
<Classic> terminal
<Roasted> ah, my bad. Yeah. Thenw hat?
<Classic> ill show you where your space went
<Classic> enter this command
<Classic> df -h
<grkgeek> ewsubach: ouch that means im walking in unchartered territories was hoping it was a one off change
<Synx_hm> Anyone had problems with Ubuntu Netbook Remix and WPA?  I can get my regular desktop to do wpa but my UNR netbook will not login to my network although it can see it
<Classic> Roasted, see where your space is allocated?
<Roasted> yes. That's the exact same thing I see in system monitor.
<Roasted> sda7 is my home directory. It says Im using 179gb just like my system monitor
<Classic> Roasted, ok
<ewsubach> grkgeek: you mean startup script? it's easy...first of all iptables has a command like iptables-save and iptables-restore. its just up to the user to run that command
<Roasted> yet when I right click my home directory it syas 170.3
<grkgeek> ewsubach: seems not m8 /etc/hosts.deny still kept the rule i added after rest
<GAZRA> ubottu: Thanks a lot!!! That was very helpful!!!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Classic> Roasted, no
<ewsubach> grkgeek: did you hand edit hosts.deny?
<grkgeek> ewsubach: yes
<revertTS> is there a set timeframe for LTS releases?  is it always three years after the previous (when the desktop support ends)?
<CarlFK> shyam: once you get pxelinux.0 and pxelinux.cft/default working, you can stick all sorts of crazy things into default, like memcheck and  "boot this floppy image" and boot knopix... and all the configs/files, including boot parameters, live on your dhcp/tftp server
<lstarnes> revertTS: I think it's every third release
<Classic> Roasted, /dev/sda7 is your whole disk
<lstarnes> revertTS: the next one is probably 9.10
<Roasted> sda7 is my home directory... root is on a separate partition
<ewsubach> grkgeek: oh, that is seperate from iptables completely...yes, any changes to that file will stay there as long as you have it there
<ienorand> lstarnes: no
<shyam> CarlFK: w00t!! now got the game!! thanks!!!
<phlexonance> hi, after some time, my Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't open new connections to the internet anymore (not even ping) whilst old connections stay open (irc for example)
<lstarnes> ienorand: then what is it?
<Severity1> guys anyone know how to install OS from network using ubuntu?
<Classic> Roasted, can you send me output of df -h?
<CarlFK> shyam: im rebooting again to try out my crazy fstab fun... brb
<BrixSat> i have folowed the ics manual, that ubottu gave me but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing when i reboot i lost every thing
<Roasted> how do you open a PM here?
<Classic> do df -h > new
<phenom> Any one know how to go about reassigning unused partition space to ubuntus home partition? I'm trying to shrink vistas partition and reassign more to ubuntus.
<ienorand> lstarnes: I haven't heard any plans on making Karmic an lts, it's normally the 04 releases that are... afaik....
<Classic> then right click my name and send me that new file
<ewsubach> Roasted: type forward slash then "msg " then the persons nickname
<phenom> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<pep> Hi
<Severity1> !pxelinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxelinux
<phenom> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Severity1> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Severity1> gotcha
<pep> I have a little problem... a friend launched this  "while true; do wget XXX; sleep 30; do" on his server, and now he can't identify it to kill it... :/
<Roasted> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Roasted> /dev/sda6              23G  4.1G   18G  19% /
<Roasted> tmpfs                 2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /lib/init/rw
<Roasted> varrun                2.0G  328K  2.0G   1% /var/run
<Roasted> varlock               2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot2> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> udev                  2.0G  196K  2.0G   1% /dev
<ewsubach> pep: did he use "ps x" and find it?
<Severity1> lol
<pep> ewsubach: well there is nothing to find :/
<Mew-Chan> pastebin is your friend
<GAZRA> lstarnes: Thanks a lot!!! That was very helpful!!!!!
<lstarnes> ienorand: I thought it was every 18 months
<Roasted> hey, I followed the instructions somebody else gave me to PM. Can't help it didn't work as instructed.
<Severity1> any idea on installing ubuntu via network and also preconfiguring it?
<Classic> Roasted, nice, worked good
<ewsubach> pep: that's weird
<pep> I think he has to kill bash
<ewsubach> pep: yeah, I think that will do it. just kill the parent instance of bash and it should close
<pep> yeah I'll tell him
<pep> hang on
<ienorand> lstarnes:Quote:  "Canonical has released previous LTS versions every two years, and has committed to releasing the next LTS version in 2010, two years after 8.04" according to wikipedia at least...
<Severity1> hold on pep
<Severity1> hold your horses
<ewsubach> pep: "ps x | grep bash" and look at the process id
 * GaeliX is away: fsck -yfv -C fd /dev/brain
<Severity1> do a pstree
<Classic> Roasted, so you have 2 hdds?
<pep> yeah
<Severity1> see which process is running under bash then kill it
<pep> yeah worked
<Roasted> classic - I have 4, but vista/ubuntu is on the main one only. That's the only one I'm dealing with. The other 3 are backups for various things.
<lstarnes> ienorand: so it's prbably 10.4
<pep> I didn't think about killing bash directly
<Severity1> yep yep
<Severity1> might cause more problems
<pep> ye
<Classic> Roasted, maybe because they share it, im not sure now
<Severity1> so did you see the process running under bash?
<EricJ1186> Classic?
<ValentineX> i want games for my ubuntu
<Classic> EricJ1186, yes, ur back
<Severity1> ValentineX try vendetta and dofus
<pep> Severity1: he used ps axwjf
<elementz> hi all. i have a *.chm file, which can't be opened either with xchm nor gnochm. 'file foo.chm' outputs:data. when viewing the file via 'more' i can see some htm-references. the rest are just jibberish characters. maybe someone has a clue how to go from here?
<pep> worked apparently...
<Severity1> well pstree shows a tree version
<bnt> hey guys, can somebody help me with this? asked the people on the forum, but nobody knows anything about it.. .at login I'm getting this error: "smth about ending my previous session in less than 10 seconds"  suggesting smth about an installation issue or lack of space.. I cleaned some additional 2 gigs...  then it suggests to get into limited gnome and fix the problem there... but after login I receive the following error:  ... dsplay /.xsession-errors >  - /e
<Severity1> easier to spot those running under bash
<EricJ1186> all right, I did a reinstall, and I can get to the GUI.  Ubuntu says I should update a propreitary driver for Nvidia, but this has bbeen my problem so far
<ValentineX> Severity1: those are game names?
<fidelitysystem> hi why i have this error in my apache 403 you dont have permission to access
<lstarnes> fidelitysystem: what file?
<ienorand> lstarnes: I would guess so, if they don't manage to coordinate the release with other floss projects, which they've said they'd want to, in that case they might have to agree on some specific time out of the standard schedule... but this is getting a bit ot now...
<Classic> EricJ1186, just go to system, hardware drivers
<revertTS> lstarnes, ienorand: thanks, I finally found the info I was looking for; looks like LTS is roughly every two years
<phlexonance> hi, after some time, my Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't open new connections to the internet anymore (not even ping) whilst old connections stay open (irc for example)
<acerna> bnt: are you out of space? If you do a df -h in command prompt does anything say 100%
<fidelitysystem> lstarnes is the folder www
<RyoKimball> Go here: http://hmrgroup.co.uk/
<RyoKimball> complain here: enquiries@hmrgroup.co.uk
<RyoKimball> Have a good day ^,^
<lstarnes> fidelitysystem: /var/www ?
<fidelitysystem> mm not really
<fidelitysystem> is /home/user/www/
<Severity1> yep names of games
<fidelitysystem> i modified the folder
<EricJ1186> that's what I meant - that driver, when I install it, caused me to boot in Terminal and gives me the X server errors
<lstarnes> fidelitysystem: it needs to be owned by the user www-data and the group www-data
<Classic> EricJ1186, ok, what drivers are there?
<Severity1> kill hmr
<EricJ1186> I just have one that popped up
<EricJ1186> it's for Nvidia
<luis08> hello everyone! how can I make ubuntu 9.04 visible in my windows network? I've installed samba and put it in the same workgroup, but no luck... any ideas? thx!
<pep> yeah Severity1 but pstree doesn't show PIDs
<Severity1> they shattered my beliefs
<ezu5t> does anyone have troubles logging into KDE 4.2 with a USB kvm switcher?
<Severity1> true but
<Classic> EricJ1186, yes, but whats its name? is there (recommended) next to it?
<ezu5t> for me, i get the kdm login screen, enter user pw, and get a white screen of death
<pep> ah yes with -p option
<lstarnes> fidelitysystem: I think you should move that into a directory that your user doesn't own
<ValentineX> Severity1: that is only for windows :(
<Severity1> after you see the process running you can easily find it in ps
<Severity1> no!
<Severity1> it works also in linux
<ezu5t> and in the /var/log/xorg.log, i get: No brand 4 Port KVMSwicther:
<ezu5t> no such device
<Severity1> no wine installation needed
<EricJ1186> Oh, sorry
<bnt> acerna: I didn't try that, but I don't think I'm out of space..  I cleaned some space... ~2gigs.. so it should be ok,,, at least now..
<ezu5t> (EE) No brand 4 Port KVMSwicther: Read error: No such device
<ezu5t> (II) config/hal: removing device No brand 4 Port KVMSwicther
<sporkboy> anybody have any clue why my webcam works in local apps and other flash sites, but not in facebook?
<EricJ1186> It's name is Nvidia Accelerated Graphics Driver (version 180) (recommended
<ValentineX> Severity1: they are giving linux file as zip? what to do with zip? i only know .deb
<Classic> EricJ1186, yes, thats the one i use as well.
<Severity1> which one? dofus?
<lstarnes> ValentineX: unzip it and look for instructions in it
<EricJ1186> so when I restart after enabling - boots to terminal
<EricJ1186> I can try again though
<Severity1> just unzip dofus thenthere will be an html file then run it
<Classic> EricJ1186, MAKE SURE that once you click activate, you wait untill it finishes downloading and configuring
<BoxeeBrown> Video settings is not listing the native resolution of my monitor. I have no experience setting this up, googling has been confusing, can anyone assist?
<pep> Ohai Flannel  :)
<pep> been a while :)
<pep> still working on spreadubuntu?
<Severity1> make sure you have flash installed
<EricJ1186> I normally waited until it said "You must restart to use this driver"
<phlexonance> hi, after some time, my Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't open new connections to the internet anymore (not even ping) whilst old connections stay open (irc for example)
<jimcooncat> !xorg | BoxeeBrown
<ubottu> BoxeeBrown: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Classic> EricJ1186, try again
<EricJ1186> all right, let me try that and get back to you
<bnt> acerna: but if it is out of space, what shall I do to revive the computer?
<Flannel> Howdy pep.  Not so much recently, but soon hopefully.
<EricJ1186> thanks for the help; I appreciate it
<fidelitysystem> lstarnes i can give permiss?
<froguy> hi
<Classic> EricJ1186, ok
<Classic> EricJ1186, no problem
<froguy> how can i un install a program that was installed via dpkg -i ?
<ValentineX> there was network monitoring option to add at panel, by which i was able to see sending and receiving bytes like xp, that option is not in 9.04
<pep> hehe
<Severity1> or you can use pstree -p shows the pid
<pep> me neither
<pep> been quite inactive for the last months
<froguy> and what if i forgot the package name too.  how can i recall the list of deb packages installed ?
<Flannel> froguy: you remove it through your favorite package manager
<pep> just catching up
<Flannel> froguy: dpkg -l
<froguy> oh ok thanx
<bnt> acerna: I'm trying to gather some advices now, and try them all, cause I'm in windz now, and it doesn't run very well... so it takes some time to switch between OSs
<amanda-b> so i'm using nautilus as an image previewer for a large number of directories (about 100). is there a way to get it to traverse the directories and generate thumbs without having to individually click each directory and wait?
<lstarnes> fidelitysystem: I wouldn't keep it in your own home directory
<ubuntu__> hello every body
<Absolute0> I have nvidia and when i go full screen in a game i just get a blank screen and X no longer responds
<jimcooncat> I want my windows programs to use the gnome filechooser from my Ubuntu box. Am I mad?
<Absolute0> any possible fixes?
 * froguy didn't know apt-get remove can remove packages installed with dpkg
<ubuntu__> i have problem with xserver
<bcrawl> Hi, I recently and "accidentally" formatted my external harddrive into two partitions. One is NTFS and one is ext3. Is there a way for me to be able to read the ntfs partition from ubuntu. I am running hardy. I know linux mint sees the full hard drive but ubuntu only sees the ext3 so far.
<mbeierl> Absolute0: does ctrl-alt-f1 get you to a console?
<ubuntu__> i cant start it
<icewaterman> i have a serious problem with printing in ubuntu. whenever i try to print multiple pages onto a sheet it aligns the pages in the wrong order
<Flannel> !ntfs | bcrawl
<ubottu> bcrawl: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Absolute0> mbeierl: yeah that is how i restarted X
<icewaterman> instead of starting in the upper left it starts in the lower left
<jimcooncat> icewaterman: details, please
<bcrawl> Thank you Flannel and ubottu
<mbeierl> Absolute0: and after ctrl-alt-f1 does ctrl-alt-f7 get you to the fullscreen game?
<icewaterman> jimcooncat, see above: instead of starting in the upper left it starts in the lower left
<mbeierl> Absolute0: is does for certain games for me
<Absolute0> mbeierl: back to the blank screen
<jimcooncat> icewaterman: printer model? os version?
<ezu5t> !samba | ezu5t
<ubottu> ezu5t, please see my private message
<Classic> ubottu, are you a human or a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Classic> :)
<mbeierl> Absolute0: apologies, but other than that ... I do not know...
<icewaterman> jimcooncat, i can specify whatever order i want to it will simply ignore it. OS version is jaunty, printer is some laser printer, but the problem is not restricted to one single driver
<J-_> Would "sudo umask -R 027 /media/external/" work? I want to make sure that both folders and files when adding new ones stay at umask 027.
<Vesayth> Is there anyone that can assist me in setting up an OpenVPN server? I am running Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit and am behind  a Linksys router running DD-WRT micro. I have followed several guides online. On some of them i have been able to connect, but cannot ping anything on the network, so I was hoping someone could guide me for my specific setup.
<Severity1> ubotto: can you reproduce?
<icewaterman> jimcooncat, driver is pxlmono. but even printer preview is simply ignored.
<Severity1> ubottu, can you reproduce?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Severity1> sweet
<mr_daniel> bcrawl: maybe you need to mount the partiton manually, google for 'mount ntfs' to solve your problem
<jimcooncat> icewaterman: I would suspect it's something that got adjusted with the controls on the printer itself
<m0u5e> anyone know how to append application names to the title bar?
<DarkDream> I've a problem to install a ubuntu server version on a fujitsu siemens primergy P250: the installer can't install grub.... the raid controller is a a Mylex model: AccelereRAID 160. The module is well loaded: DAC960 :(  On opensuse can create the entry in the raid device. Any idea how to install grub on this raid controler with ubuntu ?
<perlsyntax> How can i upgrade my perl on ubuntu 8.04  Lst?
<m0u5e> for example i want it to say "xchat" in my application title area
<major> did they fix intel drivers
<lstarnes> perlsyntax: to which version?
<ezu5t> m0u5e: in kde, it already does that for me. what window manager are you using?
<ubuntu__> how can i fix problem with ubuntu x-server
<lutra_> my screen is not returning to native resulotion
<perlsyntax> from 5.8.8 to 5.8.9
<m0u5e> ezu5t: i'm using gnome
<dokin> Anyone here know SoX? I'm want to make a wav file into mono but I'm having a hard time understanding the manual. I found this which was supposed to work but it didn't for me (I have both sox and speexenc installed):  sox test.wav -r 16000 -c 1 -V -t .wav - resample | speexenc -u --quality 10 --vbr --vad --dtx --com 10 -V test.spx
<lstarnes> perlsyntax: I'm not sure if any official updates to 5.8.9 will be available for 8.04
<ienorand> major: you can enable jaunty-proposed to get som "not-tested-enough-to-be-for-everyone" -patches
<lutra_> it happend after i hard exit a low resulotion program
<umby> Ciao
<perlsyntax> i could donload the sources code for it right?
<cryptk> hello everyone
<ewsubach> perlsyntax: that is an option
<m0u5e> ezu5t: any ideas?
<umby> hello chello cryptk
<perlsyntax> or i could update to .5.10
<lstarnes> perlsyntax: you could, but that isn't officially supported
<lyhana_8> hi, how could I know all dependecies of a package ?
<icewaterman> my problem is not specific to any driver, i can use whatever driver i want it will just not work
<perlsyntax> ok
<lutra_> anyone can help with it maybe?
<lstarnes> lyhana_8: try aptitude show packagename
<ezu5t> lyhana_8 - depends to build it?
 * GaeliX is back (gone 00:15:06)
<ezu5t> apt-get build-dep packagename
<m0u5e> ezu5t: well the main issue is that if I want to use the compiz scale name filter plugin, it will only filter based on title names... which is stupid because most gnome application titles don't have the name of the application in it
<perlsyntax> How do i install it over my perl 5.8.8?
<cryptk> I have a question about getting my wireless working, read and followed everything on the forums and still a no-go, does anyone have a minute to be able to help me out?
<ezu5t> installs them for you
<lyhana_8> ezu5t: yep
<ienorand> perlsyntax: have you checked if it is in backports?
<perlsyntax> i download it now the ubuntu 8.04 LST
<perlsyntax> :)
<lstarnes> perlsyntax: LTS, not LST
<perlsyntax> sorry my mistake.
<ezu5t> lyhana: apt-get build-dep packagename installs build dependencies for you
<cryptk> can anyone help me with a wireless problem?
<perlsyntax> how do i check if it in the backports?
<Classic> ubuntu_, go here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<EricJ1186> Here is what it does: it boots the GRUB, goes to Ubuntu, loads a terminal screen, loads the Ubuntu loading bar screen, then goes back to terminal asking me to login
<Newk> any one got a working X-Fi titanium pci-e soundcard working on jaunty?
<perlsyntax> ?
<umby> Who wants to help me to configure a virtual server?
<Classic> EricJ1186, no way, you have no gui again?
<EricJ1186> Newk, I found a good site to get the card working, but I have yet to try it - the details were really well written
<EricJ1186> none at all
<Stormx2> Hi. Firefox segfaults when I visit gmail. Extension are disabled. Any suggestions?
<selinuxium> hi all, is there a util for overwriting no active sectors on a HD?
<Classic> but you had gui before installing the driver?
<Severity1> umby: what app do you use to make a virtual server?
<lutra_> anyone can help with a resulotion probelm, it's really frustrating, it shows that it's on 1680*1050 but it's not, it's driving me crazy
<umby> Severity
<ienorand> perlsyntax: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ewsubach> lutra_: restart didn't work?
<EricJ1186> yeah
<Severity1> yes
<umby> I use virtual box ose
<EricJ1186> it also says I am in tty1
<EricJ1186> if that helps...
<ezu5t> StormX2: go into the user profile directory and rename the plugins to something else
<Stormx2> ezu5t: k
<m0u5e> everytime I start up rhythmbox, I get a window that wants to search for additional codecs even though everytime it finds it, it won't download
<lutra_> tried it 4 times by now, but it's on the right resulotion on the login screen
<Classic> so are u logged in now?
<Severity1> what does ose mean?
<m0u5e> its really annoying, and keeps popping up, anyone know a fix?
<Severity1> is t different from xVM?
<EricJ1186> logged in on the terminal, but yeah
<orthum> EricJ1186, try a dpkg -l|grep nvidia, and look for the nvidia-kernel-common
<Classic> ok, try to press alt f7, if its still just a console, than press f1 to go back to tty1
<Severity1> ctrl alt f7
<perlsyntax> ienorand, if i update to perl 5.8.9 would i have any probs?
<Classic> yea or ctrl + alt + f7
<EricJ1186> that wipes the screen blank
<Classic> thanks Severity1
<ienorand> perlsyntax: Seems like it isn't though... What you might want to try is just download the intrepid version of perl, per-base and perl-modules , (uninstall+) install over current versions, that'll get you 5.10 though
<Newk> EricJ1186, ive got the sound working, jus mp3's are distorted
<Severity1> no prob Classic :)
<ewsubach> lutra_: what about changing what it says it is at now back to some other resolution and then back again to the one you want. maybe it will work
<Classic> so its not running on tty7
<Classic> hm....
<seele_> how do i change video drivers? the one that came in jaunty isnt working as well as the old one
<Classic> sudo startx
<EricJ1186> Newk, I saw that one a lot with our card, but I never to actually try it
<EricJ1186> in the F7?
<Severity1> okay so whats the difference between vbox ose and sun vbox
<Classic> no, go back to tty1
<Classic> where you are logged in
<EricJ1186> it gives me the same error as last time
<lutra_> already tried it. didn't work
<Severity1> which is ideal for server virtualisation?
<EricJ1186> it says I am logged in as tty1
<Severity1> or are there any better option?
<lutra_> it also shows my monitor as "unknown"
<Classic> EricJ1186, yes, but then you put in sudo startx, put in your password
<michael__> hi, i am trying to put ubuntu onto my desktop pc without much luck, i have it on my laptop no problem and on my notebook but cannot get it on my pc i have tried it as the only os i have tried it inside windows, i have used a genuine ubuntu disc ,i have tried downloading it from the internet, it works fine when first on but once it has been shut down it wont restart just comes up with crc error is there anyone who can point me in
<michael__>  the right direction
<EricJ1186> sudo startx gave me a huge screen of text
<Debian> Hi
<perlsyntax> really
<EricJ1186> want it all?
<umby> Severity ci sei?
<Severity1> do you think gdm.restart will work?
<Classic> ahm... he tried that no luck
<Severity1> yes umby?
<ewsubach> lutra_: maybe this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269052
<EricJ1186> I see Fatal Server error
<RHorse> michael__: try a different video resolution on the grub menu or failsafe mode. Have you tried that?
<Severity1> how about editing his config files?
<Guest1175> f*ck ubuntu
<perlsyntax> so i uninstall 5.8.8 and  and i can install whatever perl i want i take it.:D
<Pirate_Hunter> michael__, could you explain again what happens when you try to install ubuntu? does it shutdown on install?
<umby> Severity Are you italian?
<Boopop> Hi all, what distro of ubuntu do I stand the best chance of getting my X-Fi to work with?
<Boopop> It's an Xtreme Music card I believe
<Classic> EricJ1186, hm... dont know why your x brakes
<Severity1> why do you i am italian?
<EricJ1186> me either
<Severity1> everyone thinks im italiano
<vock> Trying to make a Ubuntu Boot Drive from a USB stick: Tried using usb-creator, but I got an error that it could not find a partition number. Opened it up in GParted to find out that the USB drive i have is currently all unallocated space with no filesystem. When I try to add one (primary partition, Fat32, the whole disk), GParted fails. Any ideas?
<Classic> guys how can i get console output via pm so no flood?
<Severity1> LOL
 * beny Part
<Flannel> !paste | Classic
<ubottu> Classic: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Classic> EricJ1186, can you do that?
<Severity1> format your usb stick
<ewsubach> vock: UNetBootin is a good utility for making USB drives
<EricJ1186> do what?
<umby> Severity Ok!I am italian;So i don't speak english very well!
<vock> ewsubach: At the moment I can't even create a filesystem on the USB drive :(
<Classic> Flannel, ubottu thanks
<Severity1> me too
<Classic> !paste | Classic
<ubottu> Classic, please see my private message
<EricJ1186> I'm not on the computer with Ubuntu though...
<Classic> yes....
<Severity1> umby?
<scunizi> how do I enable ieee 1394 access in 8.10?
<Severity1> so you use ose for server virtualisation?
<Classic> EricJ1186, any error number? or any other info?
<umby> Severity I am here
<ewsubach> vock: so it doesn't recognize the usb at all?
<EricJ1186> when I typed that in on the console it said "reloading system log daemon
<michael__> pirate-hunter/ it installs ok i can use it go on the internet play games then shut down for the night following day start up comes up grub loading then stops and come up crc error once came up with family tree error
<EricJ1186> and the cursor went to the end of the line and started flashing
<Severity1> umby: so you use ose for server virtualisation?
<vock> ewsubach: It's recognized, but when I try to put a new filesystem on it, it just fails
<umby> Severity exactly
<ValentineX> my ubuntu is playing videos slow or with slow frames playing :)
<Severity1> umby: what is the difference between virtual servers and server virtualisation
<ewsubach> vock: does it have a device location for it, like /dev/usbsomething
<Severity1> umby: coz im really confused
<vock> ewsubach: yeah
<Severity1> has anyone tried setting up a cloud?
<Classic> EricJ1186, when you put in what command?
<Severity1> really want to try that
<umby> Severity I don't know!
<EricJ1186> yeah
<EricJ1186> well
<RHorse> ValentineX: flash or mpg or?
<ewsubach> vock: if you try to copy a file to it using cp, will it work?
<EricJ1186> it first said -bash: !paste: event not found
<umby> Severity Do you use amsn?
<EricJ1186> then it went to the command line again then said *Reloading system log daemon...
<ewsubach> vock: or even just making a file on it. see it that works from the command line
<ValentineX> RHorse: rm real media i am playing
<vock> ewsubach: yeah i guess it does
<vock> ewsubach: which is wierd
<Severity1> why umby?
<RHorse> ValentineX: .ram?
<umby> Because it is a problem chat in this channel!!!
<EricJ1186> I'm sure it is something really simple, but I have no idea what to do
<ewsubach> vock: dunno...maybe it still has some formatting on it...it is possible to hide the iso image on the usb, so try zeroing out everything on the usb disk
<Severity1> haha
<Severity1> okay
<Severity1> is amsn same as msn?
<J-_> How would I set umask to 027 on /media/external? Basically I want to make 027 the basic permission when adding new files(and folders).
<Severity1> i will use my pidgin
<vock> ewsubach: using what? Gparted isn't working?
<Severity1> i have msn
<ValentineX> RHorse: .rmvb , all formats will run slow, this problem also happened in 8.10 thats why i started using linux mint, but i thought 9.04 may have fixed the problem
<umby> Ok!My account is umbertovolonte@hotmail.it
<raylu> !amsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<Classic> so you are logged in on tty1?
<J-_> !info amsn
<dagda_rainy-it> hi
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 266 kB, installed size 880 kB
<EricJ1186> that's what it said when I first logged in
<EricJ1186> tty1
<ewsubach> vock: you can use the command line "dd" and use as input /dev/zero, but be very careful of what device you use this on.
<RHorse> The only thing you can do is get the latest RealPlayer and cross your fingers. It's not a very popular format these days, I hardly come across it any more.
<ewsubach> vock: make sure you only do it to the usb and not the hard disk otherwise you lose your OS
<vock> ewsubach: yup, thanks
<ewsubach> vock: also...
<thraxsa> no RealPlayer alternative ???
<Classic> maybe sudo xorg -configure
<ewsubach> vock: if you are trying to make a boot USB, you shouldn't have to use Gparted
<RHorse> thraxsa: I don't think there is a RP alternative.
<EricJ1186> sudo: xorg: command not found
<thraxsa> that would be one of the very few linux alt's of anything  :)
<ewsubach> vock: you should make it using a tool like you said usb-creator and then boot from that
<Decepticon> how can i return how old a file is (in days) with no other extra info
<Severity1> ok i added you now
<scunizi> I just killed nautilus.. how do I restart it to get my desktop icons back?
<Classic> sorry, Xorg, case sensitive
<miahu> i found here help?
<amanda-b> so i'm using nautilus as an image previewer for a large number of directories (about 100). is there a way to get it to traverse the directories and generate thumbs without having to individually click each directory and wait?
<ewsubach> scunizi: type "nautilus" in a command line
<EricJ1186> okay that did something
<EricJ1186> I can't read it all but the last three lines say
<papito> my ubuntu desktop box does not start the gdm anymore.. I think the cable cord was unplugged.. the gdm starts but a clock mouse cursor appears and it does nothing... I try killling it and starting it again, but same issue, any clues on this?
<lyhana_8> how do I list all package required to install one ? (e.g. need for network-manager)
<Classic> which directory are you in right now?
<scunizi> ewsubach: that works except when I close the terminal windows it closes nautilus
<EricJ1186> Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.  Configuration failed
<EricJ1186> ddxSigGiveUp: closing log
<ewsubach> scuzini: type "nautilus &"
<vock> ewsubach: it says i need to reformat it to Fat32, which is what i tried to do with gparted
<scunizi> ewsubach: same result
<EricJ1186> it says "Using config file: '/home/eric/xorg.config.new'"
<ewsubach> scuzini: i know why...its because when u close the command line that started nautilus, it is a subprocess and that is destroyed too
<scunizi> ewsubach: so outside of rebooting how do I fix it?
<thraxsa> I put in a new sound card - Sound Blaster VX 5.1 - Ubuntu does not like it until you boot into windows first ....
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  when closign a terminal window.. get in the habbit of using the 'exit' command. Not hitting the X close button. :)
 * JavaAtom agrees with Dr_Willis 
<ValentineX> Dr_Willis: why
<EricJ1186> I am in no directory on the command
<owais> hey
<dayo> Dr_Willis: i use ^d, myself
<owais> I'm new to IRC
<JavaAtom> ValentineX: because "exit" ensures that the shell logs out?
<owais> Help
<EricJ1186> at least, it says "eric@eric-desktop:~$"
<ewsubach> scuzini: i personally don't know the answer, someone else might. if you reparent the process to init, it will stay open....i don't know how to do this
<Dr_Willis> ValentineX:  if you want everything you just ran frim that terminal to be forced to close.. go ahead and use X.. if you want them to stay running use exit
<ValentineX> owais: ask your question
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: I could do that but when starting with nautilus & to put the process in the background I don't get another terminal prompt to type exit
<Classic> thats your home directory
<Flannel> EricJ1186: that's your home directory (~)
<EricJ1186> ah ok
<ewsubach> scuzini: or keep the command line and just miminize it. sorry wish i could help more
<Classic> whenever you see ~$ its home
<owais> @ValentineX I just want to learn IRC
<Classic> if you see #
<Classic> its root
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:   you type nautilis &
<EricJ1186> ah
<EricJ1186> cool
<Dr_Willis> then tyoe exit..
<EricJ1186> okay, so which directory should I be in?
<dayo> owais: try #freenode
<Classic> EricJ1186,  Xorg -config xorg.conf.new
<Dr_Willis> or somthing basic here is confused.. :)
<owais> quit
<ewsubach> vock: so you booted from the usb and it asks you to create a partition...which then asks to reformat. correct?
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: ok.. that worked.. thanks! :)
<RHorse> owais: type /help
<JavaAtom> owais: If you're new to IRC, google it up and search based on what your client is.
<thraxsa> "exit" is pretty much linux command for windows alt+F4
<EricJ1186> error messages
<EricJ1186> "
<JavaAtom> Erm... I'm getting issues trying to config my wireless via the cli.
<EricJ1186> "fatal server error: Cannot move old log file"
<JavaAtom> For some reason, the card isn't seeing my access point.
<JavaAtom> And all my other devices see it.
<RHorse> JavaAtom: what kind of wireless encrypt?
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: when adding yourself to a group or changing your group access to specific things, do I need to log out and back in for it to take effect?
<JavaAtom> WEP
<RHorse> ok
<Classic> try sudo Xorg -config /home/eric/xorg.config.new
<JavaAtom> RHorse: I'm on WEP, 128-bit-key
<RHorse> ok, one min
<JavaAtom> RHorse: went that route for compatibility...
<ewsubach> scuzini: no you do not need to log out and back in
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  thats the 'best' way - yes.
<EricJ1186> Fatal Error No screens found
<RHorse> JavaAtom: what is your wireless dev, ath0?
<Classic> shoot
<vock> ewsubach: No, i haven't yet made the USB boot, or booted from it. I just tried to make the USB boot from usb-creater, and now unetbootin, and it's saying that the USB key needs to be reformatted into Fat32, because it does not have a valid filesystem
<Classic> GUYS, any pros here? help us out to fix X
<JavaAtom> RHorse: I'm pastbin-ing my dmesg for you folks -- one sec
<EricJ1186> Unable to locate/open config file
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  if you get added to a new group at least its best to login/out - no idea abotu the 2d half of what you said
<vock> ewsubach: so I tried to format it using GParted, and GParted couldn't handle it for some reason
<RHorse> JavaAtom: what is your wireless dev, ath0?
<EricJ1186> Primary Device is not PCI
<ewsubach> vock: so when you plug it in and it autodetects, but it immediately asks to reformat?
<JavaAtom> RHorse: http://pastebin.com/d7ed877fe
<vock> ewsubach: it doesn't autodetect anymore :(
<EricJ1186> (==)Using default built-in configuration (21 lines)
<underdog7> can someone tell me how i rollback to the previous (non9.04) version of Amarok?
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: thanks. I'm trying to interface with my DV video camera and have been having issues with ieee1394 access.. :(
<RHorse> JavaAtom: ath0?
<JavaAtom> RHorse: wlan0
<Classic> do locate xorg.config.new
<DG19075> JavaAtom: : I'm having the same problem; my wireless card and AP just negotiate but don't connect....
<josh_boudreau> hey can someone help me install my web cam please
<ewsubach> vock: this is really confusing...at what point did it stop autodetecting? did you try the dd command or not?
<RHorse> JavaAtom: ok paste the contents of iwconfig please.
<EricJ1186> that command did nothing; just bact to a new command line
<CarlFK> EricJ1186: are you trying to use a PCI video card for a 2nd monitor?
<chuckc> Can i get Avahi to support another .local address in addition to my hostname.local ?  I have in /etc/hosts   127.0.1.1 site1  127.0.2.1 site2     .  I configured apache vhost and so both site1 and site2 are accessible from the local browser, but i would like site2.local available to my lan.
<josh_boudreau> i have downloaded and extracted qc-usb-messenger-1.8 but now i dunno what to do
<JavaAtom> DG19075: See, mine doesn't even -see- the AP, even though it's set to do B and G.
<Classic> do locate xorg.config
<EricJ1186> I have two video cards, but I took the bridge off of them (it does the same with the bridge on)
<thraxsa> josh_boudreau - is it a logitech ?
<Classic> sorry sorry
<josh_boudreau> yes logitech quick cam messenger plus
<DG19075> mine ses it but just endlessly negotiates
<EricJ1186> nothing, back to a new line
<Classic> locate xorg.conf.new
<CarlFK> EricJ1186: pic?  (that stopped working almost a year ago)
<vock> ewsubach: not yet, i was reading the man file on it
<CarlFK> er, pci
<Severity1> !wheris
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wheris
<EricJ1186> yeah they are both PCIs
<ewsubach> vock: then I wouldn't do it...best not mess up anything more
<EricJ1186> I am trying to just get one done now
<JavaAtom> RHorse:
<dayo> !whereis
<EricJ1186> returned to new line again
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whereis
<JavaAtom> RHorse: http://pastebin.com/d40c9eb82
<underdog7> can someone tell me how i rollback to the previous (non9.04) version of Amarok?
<Classic> didnt find anything?
<ewsubach> vock: is it possible to format it to somethng other than fat32, such as ext3?
<CarlFK> EricJ1186: I have 3 montors on my desk.  2 are dark.  someday.... i will proably get pci-e cards
<vock> ewsubach: i'll give it a try
<dayo> Severity1: try `man whereis` in your terminal
<josh_boudreau> anyone
<EricJ1186> nope
<dayo> Severity1: also `man which`
<Classic> EricJ1186, i have no idea
<EricJ1186> haha, 3 monitors sounds epic
<EricJ1186> damn...
<Classic> EricJ1186, beyond my ability atm
<RHorse> JavaAtom: ok paste the contents of ifconfig please.
<EricJ1186> thanks for trying though, I appreciate it
<EricJ1186> any idea who else I can ask?
<vock> ewsubach: that seemed to work
<vock> ewsubach: reformat now and try fat32?
<ewsubach> vock: cool :) at least it is in working state. i would try fat32 now
<Severity1> dayo, thanks dayo im just testing if it will work herelol
<josh_boudreau> can someone help me install my logitech web cam i have qc-usb-messenger 1.8 downloaded and extracted but i dunno what to do with the files in their
<Severity1> im curious
<thraxsa> josh_boudreau - this might help, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<JavaAtom> RHorse: http://pastebin.com/da7c86b5
<Severity1> !whereis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whereis
<ewsubach> vock: if it doesn't work, at least you know you can reformat to ext3 to fall back on
<devz0r> what is the program that times how long it takes for an app to start up?  i think it goes in this form: "xxxx firefox" to start firefox
<Severity1> okay didnt work
<Classic> EricJ1186, last thing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<EricJ1186> Can anyone else help with my issue?
<EricJ1186> ah okay, let me try
<TheDude> josh_boudreau:  I'm not exactly sure what you're trying to do there... do you need to install a driver for your cam?
<RHorse> JavaAtom: ok paste the contents of sudo lshw please.
<TheDude> EricJ1186:  what's the issue?
<EricJ1186> the screen went to a blue screen
<ValentineX> google chrome for ubuntu?
<DG19075> Here's what my wireless setup says when I run iwconfig:http://paste.ubuntu.com/173928/
<Severity1> bsod is now on ubuntu
<TheDude> EricJ1186:  what were you doing when it happened?  What version of ubuntu?
<EricJ1186> it asks "Use kernel framebuffer device interface?"
<Classic> use defaults
<EricJ1186> Ubuntu 9.04
<TheDude> Severity1:  yeah they wanted to make it MS compatible =)
<EricJ1186> haha
<EricJ1186> so press yes or no?
<josh_boudreau> josh@josh-desktop:~$ ls /dev/video*
<josh_boudreau> ls: cannot access /dev/video*: No such file or directory
<Classic> enter
<Classic> :)
<josh_boudreau> yes i need to install a driver for my cam
<DG19075> and it doesn't seem to want to set an ssid
<TheDude> EricJ1186:  if you have all your data backed up, try hitting yes
<Classic> TheDude, its a fresh install:)_
<JavaAtom> http://pastebin.com/d404570ec
<JavaAtom> RHorse: http://pastebin.com/d404570ec
<TheDude> EricJ1186, what exactly prompted the issue?
<Severity1> oh no the reason i switched to ubuntu was because i thought i can escape the never ending cycle of bsod... ^^
<TheDude> Classic:  that makes things easier =)
<devz0r> ValentineX: yes, google chrome exists for ubuntu and for linux in general.  it is called Chromium
<EricJ1186> ok I am on the last screen and it has <ok>, but I cannot continue
<Classic> yup
<JavaAtom> Severity1: While you'll avoid BSODs,
<kluster_> josh_boudreau: your file is a .tar.gz ?
<Classic> what do you mean
<Lainchan> i have never gotten a BSOD before :p
<Dr_Willis> EricJ1186:  hit tab key to get to the OK  and hit enter
<JavaAtom> Severity1: you'll end up having to do the make/compile dance a few times.
<josh_boudreau> yes
<ValentineX> devz0r: how to install
<Severity1> stressful
<TheDude> Josh_Boudreau:  are you trying to install from source?  What's in the tar.gz archive?
<JavaAtom> At least linux handles memory dumps properly ^_^
<kluster_> did you have extract it ?
<dayo> Severity1: oh. lol
<josh_boudreau> a buck of files
<josh_boudreau> like applications
<josh_boudreau> debug.sh
<EricJ1186> okay. after that whole thing, I went and pressed Okay and Nos and got this
<kluster_> josh_boudreau:  did you have extract it ?
<josh_boudreau> freeshm.sh
<FloodBot2> josh_boudreau: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vock> ewsubach: no idea why, but that worked
<josh_boudreau> yes to my destkop
<josh_boudreau> sorry
<ewsubach> vock: me either, but it worked :P
<TheDude> josh_boudreau:  right, but what is it?  why did you get it?  Is it a driver or software, what?
<vock> ewsubach: you suggest usb-creator or unetbootin then for the last bit?
<josh_boudreau> its a driver
<kluster_> josh_boudreau: what do you have when yyou type ./configure
<josh_boudreau> i got it because i need a driver for my webcam to work
<EricJ1186> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibily customised configurartion file; backup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.[numbers]
<TheDude> josh_boudreau:  do you see a makefile in there somewhere?
<EricJ1186> and I am back to the command line
<josh_boudreau> in terminal?
<kluster_> yes
<ValentineX> i have a web cam, of china, i bought it in the price of one crispy chips pack, and it is not working with my ubuntu :-/
<Classic> ok
<ewsubach> vock: i haven't tried usb-creator, but I have done unetbootin and it is pretty good.
<Classic> now startx
<Classic> or sudo startx
<josh_boudreau> yes their is a makefile thing in their
<EricJ1186> errors
<ewsubach> vock: do you have the iso image of the thing you want to install?
<Classic> no idea man
<vock> ewsubach: yeah, i have an image of jaunty
<kluster_> type make clean make install
<EricJ1186> xinit: unable to connect to X server
<ValentineX> Classic: i thought u are a new user but you are vomiting commands
<RHorse> JavaAtom: your wireless network is listed as an Atheros, but it says *disabled. So you need to access the network setup utility and try to enable.
<ewsubach> vock: either one will work fine. unetbootin has some options if you don't have the iso, that's why I like it
<Classic> ValentineX, ?
<TheDude> josh_boudreau:  then you should be able to just install it from source provided you have all your dependencies met
<EricJ1186> xauth: error in locking authroity file /home/eric/.Xauthority
<Estereta> can somebody help me with the partition of my ubuntu?
<EricJ1186> anyone else want to try to give me some ideas?
<josh_boudreau> i dunno how to do that im new to linux ive been searchin but cant find out how
<JavaAtom> RHorse: I'm on ubuntu-server and am not using the standard Gnome desktop -- is there a way for me to do this via the CLI or a specific program that I can call?
<ewsubach> Estereta: what exactly do you want to know?
<TheDude> josh_boudreau:  try typing in "./configure"  then "make"  then "sudo make install"
<TheDude> all of this from the directory in which the files were extracted, of course
<Estereta> I have a problem because I have done a partition and the new one is extremely small, so I don't have space
<vock> ewsubach: amazing, thanks
<josh_boudreau> in terminal
<josh_boudreau> ?'
<Severity1> RHorse? as in Red Horse Beer?
<ewsubach> vock: cool, no problem!
<EricJ1186> Thanks for the attempts, Classic
<kluster_> josh_boudreau: yes
<EricJ1186> I appreciate it
<n8tuser> JavaAtom -> im just came in, you posted your  sudo lshw -C network results?
<josh_boudreau> josh@josh-desktop:~$ ./configure
<josh_boudreau> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<RHorse> JavaAtom: do you know the essid of your router and the password?
<TheDude> josh_boudreau:  yeah.  let's take this step by step though -- see my PM
<ewsubach> Estereta: you can use GParted to resize the partition
<Classic> EricJ1186, wish i could help
<JavaAtom> RHorse: yes, I know it all.
<scunizi> How do I enable access to the /dev/raw1394 device?  I'm trying to import video from my DV camera
<EricJ1186> any suggestions who may be able to help?
<JavaAtom> n8tuser: yes, I did.
<Dr_Willis> josh_boudreau:  you need to be in the directory where the source extracted to. :)
<JavaAtom> n8tuser: wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""   Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated    Tx-Power=0 dBm    Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B    Power Management:off Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0 Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Estereta> ewsubach: do I have to download it from the package?
<JavaAtom> my bad guys.
<EricJ1186> as of now, I am going to have to reinstall, again... but what do I do with that driver
<kluster_> josh_boudreau: sned me the list of your file in a private conversation
<ewsubach> Estereta: you can use Add and Remove programs
<thraxsa> EricJ1186 - I would be tempted to start a fresh install
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:   if the device dosent exist you may need to load the proper module.
<n8tuser> JavaAtom -> nope, thats not the result of the command i asked for
<Classic> Maybe ValentineX can "vomit" some usefull commands
<underdog7> can someone tell me how i rollback to the previous (non9.04) version of Amarok?
<Estereta> ewsubach: ok thanks!
<r3c0n> why is that by default .asoundrc does not exist?
<thraxsa> underdog7, why ????
<ewsubach> Estereta: any time
<EricJ1186> well the fresh install isn't a problem
<JavaAtom> n8tuser: bear with me -- I had my copy/paste mess up on me.
<n8tuser> JavaAtom -> im just came in, you posted your  sudo lshw -C network results?  <-- post this
<RHorse> OK, try this: type sudo iwconfig ath0 essid name_of_router key 1234567890 mode managed
<Dr_Willis> r3c0n:  because its not needed?  you could make a blank one if you wanted.
<EricJ1186> it's the fact that once I do, I cannot get any type of graphics past low
<ValentineX> Classic: i do not know commands i am new to linux i only remember one command sudo aptitude install appname
<cryptk> anyone have any clue why my USB keyboard stops working randomly in jaunty?
<RHorse> JavaAtom: OK, try this: type sudo iwconfig ath0 essid name_of_router key 1234567890 mode managed
<JavaAtom> http://pastebin.com/d670e91df
<underdog7> thraxsa, because the new version is buggy as hell for me
<JavaAtom> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d670e91df
<starcannon> Hiya everyone
<ewsubach> hi starcannon
<EricJ1186> it's this damn Nvidia Accelerated Graphics Driver
<JavaAtom> RHorse: you want me to use ath0 and not wlan0?
<Classic> then you dont have to harass others ValentineX
<starcannon> Is there an ubuntuforums.org mod around, or is there a channel where I can meet them?
<EricJ1186> I installed NOTHING else but that this past time, and that destroyed my boot
<RHorse> yes
<Severity1> ohhh eric so you are using nvidia?
<myself> hey
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: the module is installed according to synaptic.. and Handbreak discovers my device but won't import anything.. Avidimux doesn't allow me to activate  the 1394 input because of access.. weird because in Dapper and 8.04 it worked seemlessly .. 8.10 is hic-upping for some reason..
<EricJ1186> yeah
<myself> can someone give me a list of torrent clients for ubuntu?
<ValentineX> Classic: :-s i did not mean that i was surprised that u know
<EricJ1186> two Nvidia Geforce 250 GTS
<Classic> EricJ1186, maybe the problem is that you have 2 cards, and they somehow get you screwed up
<thraxsa> underdog7 - I had mega problems in Amarok until I changed the Xine audio output to alsa ...
<EricJ1186> I disabled the second one via the bridge
<Severity1> have you already installed the driver?
<JavaAtom> myself: Transmission, rtorrent, ...
<Classic> ValentineX, :)
<myself> Transmissions not doing good
<myself> my thing messing up...
<r3c0n> anyone know why hcitool fails to probe any of my bluetooth devices? the service is running and im using these devices, but i need to know the mac of one of em..
<Issa> Hello .. I am hosting my website on an ubuntu-server and of course since it's not a dedicated server I can't install openoffice using default installation. I need to use only command line to convert doc to pdf .. what must I download exactly to install only a command line openoffice with custom installation (under /home/user)
<EricJ1186> I installed the one Linux suggested; the propreitary driver
<Royall> Auuugh no! Super + R made me zoom in!! How do I zoom out ;_;
<ewsubach> myself: i have heard running utorrent in WINE is just as good as on windows
<Severity1> omigosh
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  could try running avidumux as root. (not a great idea) but it could be some special group rights are needed for the device. Ive not used one in years..
<myself> why would i do that lol
<Classic> ValentineX, just I played around with Arch linux, and there you have to install and configure everything from console
<n8tuser> JavaAtom -> okay, you are using ath5k.. now do you have essid set on your interfaces file or you used iwconfig to set it?
<JavaAtom> n8tuser: using iwconfig.
<Severity1> Classic we found EricJ1186 problem
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: that's worth a shot..
<underdog7> thraxsa, how do you i do that?
<ewsubach> myself: nothing wrong with utorrent...only problem is can't get it natively on ubuntu
<EricJ1186> so dual video cards did it?
<Severity1> he installed the proprietary driver for nvidia
<myself> hm
<Classic> Severian, 2 cards?:)
<EricJ1186> right, that's what I said
<ValentineX> Classic: i do not like commands thats why i often get mad at my buntu
<joetheodd> Whenever I start my computer, it tells me that my disk has an error and I need to enter the root password to make a maint shell, or press ctrl+d. What's the command I need to use on the maint shell to fix my disk?
<Classic> Severity1, 2 cards?
<myself> anyone have like a big list of torrent clients?
<wildc4rd> mostly ubuntu related, as the virtualbox is on jaunty, can I install to a VM from an ISO image, or do I need to burn and mount it
<joeDeuce> How do I change the network settings so that the NetworkManager Applet will manage my network devices?
<Severity1> oh didnt see that coming
<Royall> Anyone? Kind of a nusiance being able to see only 1/8th of my screen
<EricJ1186> from the Hardware Manager; that was what linux suggested
<Classic> well, commands are good, once you get used to them, they actually make life alot easier ValentineX
<EricJ1186> okay, so which ones should I install/can I install them from the terminal?
<n8tuser> JavaAtom -> something like   iwconfig wlan0 essid "Myeesid"    ?
<Severity1> you can install to a vm using iso
<JavaAtom> n8tuser: yes
<Dr_Willis> commands make life a LOT easier...
<JavaAtom> RHorse: I tried what you suggested and it did not work.
<EricJ1186> wait what?
<CarlFK> EricJ1186:  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20849  "Cards not POSTing properly in multi-card..."
<RHorse> what happened exactly JavaAtom?
<JavaAtom> RHorse: "Access point: Not-Associated"
<Severity1> well Classic
<Classic> Severity1, why should proprietory drv break his x?
<n8tuser> JavaAtom -> then what happens when you do sudo  dhclient wlan0     ?
<JavaAtom> RHorse: The commands worked, but I was unable to get a DHCP address.
<Severity1> he should atleast install the correct driver for his video card
<EricJ1186> I found the correct drivers on the Nvidia site too
<JavaAtom> n8tuser: I get a "DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7" and so on.
<RHorse> JavaAtom: please don't jump ahead
<n8tuser> JavaAtom -> or use ath0 or whatever your wifi nic name is
<Severity1> well when i install nvidia drivers on my box i use the package from nvidia or i use envy
<EricJ1186> not really sure how to install them, but should I go with that route and look it up?
<JavaAtom> RHorse: alright, done.  Ran iwconfig.
<Classic> Severity1, ah, so recommended ones are only for integrated cards?
<Severity1> yep
<Classic> SHOT
<EricJ1186> AH
<Classic> :)
<EricJ1186> okay, no problem then
<Classic> live and learn
<n8tuser> JavaAtom -> can you paste your  /etc/network/interfaces  file?
<Severity1> if its a proprietary card it is adviseable to use the driver made by the vendor
<EricJ1186> let me reinstall, and get back to you guys
<EricJ1186> thanks a lot
<RHorse> JavaAtom: ok, it said Access Point Not Assoc, right?
<EricJ1186> (mine was)
<Classic> haha, man, you are unstoppable
<Classic> Thanks Severity1
<r3c0n> how do you  find the mac address of your bluetooth device? its connecting fine and i can use it but im trying to tweak it more and i need the mac.. hcitool cant obtain it for some odd reason
<Severity1> because when you install the driver from ubuntu it wont let you have preety graphics and wont maximize the use of the card
<CarlFK> EricJ1186: i think proprietary drivers are not subject to the bug I posted, so there is still hope
<Severity1> no prob Classic
<JavaAtom> RHorse: yes
<n8tuser> r3c0n -> try lshw  ?
<EricJ1186> here's hoping, give me like ten minutes, I would like a walk through to install the drivers I have - I don't want to screw that up
<Classic> r3c0n, or hcitool scan
<EricJ1186> is that cool?
<Classic> EricJ1186, :)
<RHorse> JavaAtom: just to be sure type iwconfig again same result as before or different?
<Classic> ok
<JavaAtom> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d10a40527
<Severity1> or probably there ar some ioports or interrupt issues with your two cards???
<r3c0n> Classic, hcitool scan results in following
<EricJ1186> thanks for the help
<ValentineX> wao weather reports in my ubuntu panel
<yaris123456789> how can i get a pid of a command i run? for instance i run a exe and instantly output the PID of this process
<r3c0n> Device is not available: No such device
<Severity1> do a cat /proc ioports or interrupts
<Severity1> do a cat /proc/ioports or interrupts
<skipjack> Hello
<JavaAtom> RHorse:
<Severity1> see if both youyr cards are listed
<JavaAtom> RHorse: http://pastebin.com/d2f3515aa
<n8tuser> JavaAtom -> will you have both eth0 and this wlan0 on same subnet?  i suggest only one at a time
<Issa> Hello .. I am hosting my website on an ubuntu-server and of course since it's not a dedicated server I can't install openoffice using default installation. I need to use only command line to convert doc to pdf .. what must I download exactly to install only a command line openoffice with custom installation (under /home/user)
<JavaAtom> n8tuser: I'm hoping to have eth0 offline, but then I would not be able to talk here.
<ewsubach> yaris123456789: use the pidof command
<n8tuser> JavaAtom -> then add an entry to that interfaces file for you wlan0
<JavaAtom> n8tuser: how so?
<RHorse> JavaAtom: ok, now try this, type sudo dhclient ath0
<BrixSat> hello how can i ics on ubuntu?
<Severity1> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<n8tuser> JavaAtom -> just like your eth0, but add  wireless-essid xxxx  to that wlan0  paragraph
<skipjack> I want to install Ubuntu Server 64bit Version on my Server ( IntelXeon 2,66Ghz, DualCore). The Install CD reports me: This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<Classic> r3c0n, is your bluetooth enabled on pc and device you are scanning for?
<yaris123456789> ewsubach: but i run several instances of the same program. i need to get the unique pid of each
<grass> hi!
<r3c0n> yes Classic its working flawlessly
<joeDeuce> How do I change the network settings so that the NetworkManager Applet will manage my network devices?  I am connected to the network, but NetworkManager says "device not managed" for my connection.
<Severity1> your installer is incompatible with your core architecture
<ewsubach> yaris123456789: it automatically returns the pid of all processes
<Classic> hm... are they connected atm ? r3c0n
<r3c0n> ive got 3 different bluetooth devices connected right now.. keyboard, mouse and wireless headset
<Severity1> try using a 32bit
<helper> hello brothers, $RANDOM give random numbers what is the command to specify random letters from a-z ?
<r3c0n> yes they are Classic
<ewsubach> yaris123456789: so if you have more than one it will list them all
<Classic> well, i think you might have to disconnect to scan for mac address
<JavaAtom> RHorse: "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<yaris123456789> ewsubach: but how will i distinguish which pid belongs to which when it gives the entire list?
<bnt> hi!
<JavaAtom> n8tuser: how would I add the wireless to the interfaces system?
<n8tuser> helper  i believe only numbers are spewed out by random, so you need to do some kind of translation
<bnt> can I ask your help?  I get this errors at login - previous session ended in less than 10 seconds, ... dsplay /.xsession-errors >  - /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session-setup - settingIM through im-switch for locale = ro_RO startIM through etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default mkdtemp: private socketdir: permission denied; ..........   config server problem > usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check2 exited with state 256 ... d
<yaris123456789> ewsubach: really all i need to do is run a program spit out its PID. keep doing this for multiple instances of the same program
<n8tuser> JavaAtom -> like your line 9 and 10
<michael__> hi its me again .sorry but had to go and see to the kids,is pirate hunter there and did you get my reply,didnt know i couldnt go back to where i left so if you answered im afraid i missed it could you possibly repeat thanks
<JavaAtom> n8tuser: "iface wireless-essid Lair"?
<Classic> r3c0n, try to disconnect one and do hcitool scan
<r3c0n> ok
<grass> jaunty
<lfaraone> Hi, my webcam has been working for the last while (internal, dell m1330) in Jaunty. Worked last week, and now it doesn't show up in /dev/video* anymore. Any ideas?
<n8tuser> JavaAtom -> but instead of eth0, use wlan0  and insert  a line  wireless-essid XXXX
<lfaraone> michael__: it appears he isn't. What is your question?
<helper> n8tuser, i mean i want to do random letters like put $RANDOM[a-z] . it output like abdsdsmcd something like that
<yaris123456789> ewsubach: do you know what i mean? pidof will just return all PID with the same program name
<JavaAtom> n8tuser: So, that'd be "iface wlan0 inet dhcp wireless-essid Lair" ?
<BrixSat>  how can i ics (internet connection sharing) on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Severity1> yaris: try using pstree -p. it shows a tree of processes and its pid
<n8tuser> JavaAtom -> affirmative
<cryptk> anyone else having their USB keyboard freeze randomly?
<RHorse> JavaAtom: OK, try this: type sudo iwconfig ath1 essid name_of_router key 1234567890 mode managed then sudo dhclient ath1, then repeat for eth1 and see if you get it to work. Other than that, I don't have any other suggestions.
<ewsubach> yaris123456789: i know what you mean, but sometimes simple things are complicated to do...
<Classic> r3c0n, I have a bluetooth gps, so when its not binded with pc that command gives me output like this: 	00:1C:88:30:0F:60	Qstarz GPS
<n8tuser> JavaAtom -> off course the wireless-essid is on another line
<Severity1> it shows the child and parent in a nice tree heirarchy fashion
<JavaAtom> n8tuser: ah, that would be important
<BrixSat> cryptk no, mine works ok !
<magic_s0urce> Hello :)
<JavaAtom> RHorse: So, I need to repeat what I did for wlan0 for eth0?
<r3c0n> Classic, didnt work for me. i tried disconnecting one and trying
<RHorse> JavaAtom: no, I think eth0 is your hardwired connex, right? So for ath1 and eth1
<Classic> r3c0n, i never used mice and keyboards, but are they discoverable?
<ewsubach> yaris123456789: you would need to use a complicated command and pipe it or something
<r3c0n> they should be
<magic_s0urce> I'm sorry the question but it is giving one instalation error of ... FSCK it cant even ... go to the partition place ... in the instalation
<JavaAtom> RHorse: I don't have an eth1 or an ath1, I have wlan0 and that it.
<magic_s0urce> any ideas? :|
<JavaAtom> RHorse: **that's it.
<cryptk> BrisSat: I have a G15, haven't set upi the special stuff on it yet, but after a few minutes of use, the keyboard stops responding and and new USB devices plugged in aren't detected
<ienorand> How can I send a command to be executed "on the gdm tty" , it happens every so often that both metacity and compiz fails, and I get stuck with an operational, but useless tty7 (no interaction), is there any way to pass a "metacity --replace" command to it, from tty1, not having to restart x completely?
<r3c0n> i just need the mac address and that certainly exists for all bluetooth devices otherwise how will the frame know its source and destination
<Classic> hm... do u have hcitool installed?
<RHorse> Yes, but wlan0 is not going to work. You need the ath or eth, afaik
<r3c0n> ya
<r3c0n> ihab@ICE:~/Desktop/gyachi$ hcitool scan
<r3c0n> Device is not available: No such device
<Classic> r3c0n, hm.. dont know, google it
<JavaAtom> RHorse: ... I don't have that interface. And I can't create it afaik.
<r3c0n> ehh havent had much luck.. thought id try here
<r3c0n> thanks for your help
<JavaAtom> RHorse: holy crap, it worked now
<RHorse> JavaAtom: usually, the ath0 or whatever is assigned automatically at boot. Sometimes, Ihave seen it work when initialized with iwconfig and dhclient. But play with it after a fresh boot and see if you can get it to work following the steps I showed you.l
<JavaAtom> RHorse: all I had to do was type "sudo dhclient" instead of "dhclient wlan0"
<BrixSat>  how can i ics (internet connection sharing) on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<RHorse> JavaAtom: isn't that what I said?
<Classic> r3c0n, make sure the devices are turned on to aware state when you do scan
<ewsubach> yaris123456789: you would need to do something along the lines of "commandname -options | tee pidof commandname -options"
<coler> I need help.  I installed Mint (which I like because itsw small) and another linux system.  Why I see the, in the brub menu w/ Mint i get something about busy box
<ienorand> r3c0n: "lsusb -v"? ( haven't read your prior issue)
<sebsebseb> coler: your issue is in Mint or Ubuntu?
<ewsubach> yaris123456789: that doesn't work exactly, but something like that. i wish i could help more, but i don't know
<Linuz2009> if my computer is infected, will the infection cause performance failure?
<RHorse> JavaAtom: now type iwconfig and pastbin results, please.
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: this again humm
<Estereta> ewsubach: how can I use GParted?
<lstarnes> Linuz2009: it might, but infections are very rare in ubuntu or any other linux distro
<ewsubach> Estereta: you installed it? if so, start it up and i'll instruct you further
<Estereta> ewsubach: i've already done it
<coler> is there any way of telling the grub menu whuch hard drive mint is on.  I think pclinux changed something
<michael__> hi lfaraone,been trying to put ubuntu onto my desktop,it installs ok and runs ican get onto the internet i can play games look at photos and everything else but when ishut down and then come to restart it comes up grub loading then comes up crc error and stops i have used a genuine ubuntu disc from ubuntu i have done a net download i have had it as the only os i have had it installed inside windows but every time i close down an
<michael__> d restart it comes up with the same crc error ihave done a disc check ok i have checked my hard drive ok i have defragmented ok i have updated my bios ok but now i am stumped
<coler> is there a way of searching for os
<ikonia> coler: update the menu.lst
<ikonia> coler: no
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: it is rather unlikely that your  Ubuntu  system will have any malicious programs installed in it,  unless you install yourself, or   have no firewall and a really bad User account password,  and someone brakes into your computer,  which again is pretty rare
<ewsubach> Estereta: it should list all the partitions...find the one you want and select it on the bar
<coler> how
<ikonia> coler: what OS installed the grub bootloader ?
<Estereta> ewsubach: I've selected it
<arko> hi.
<coler> ok is there a way to tell which hard drive has what os, in other words where is the os id kep
<ikonia> coler: what OS installed the grub bootloader ?
<ewsubach> Estereta: at the top there should be a resize option, click that
<coler> ubuntu
<arko> I killed mixer_app for accident. How can i get mixer_app back?
<Estereta> ewsubach: I can't, it's like desactivated
<ikonia> coler: so in /boot/grub/menu.lst on your ubuntu install update the file to point at the mint install
<lfaraone> michael__: ouch. sorry, I've got no clue.
<ewsubach> Estereta: okay, that means you have to click one of the partitions to the size of it and resize that one to make it smaller. then you shuld be able to resize the one you want.
<coler> how do i do this
<michael__> thanks anyway
<Estereta> ewsubach: there is only one of them which I can click
<ewsubach> Estereta: to the *side of it
<ewsubach> Estereta: it is one big bar?
<ikonia> coler: open /boot/grub/menu.lst in a text editor and look at the format to get an idea
<Estereta> ewsubach: wait i don't know the meaning of bar
<Estereta> ewsubach: it has the same size, i don't see the difference
<ewsubach> Estereta: i mean the thing that says something like "/dev/sda1" and then it has the size. it should be an outlined rectangle
 * Codex_ thinks creating dualboot system is too difficult :(
<sebsebseb> Codex_: why?
<Codex_> because partitioning fails
<_chun> I'm having problems with audacious, in 9.04 - when I open it, it doesn't appear in the task-bar at all, and when I try "audacious --play" it outputs music, but it's extremely crackly. I've tried apt-get remove audacious --purge but even after reinstalling it, it seems to remember my playlist, and the same problems occur
<sebsebseb> Codex_: I guess your doing something wrong, or your hard disk is bad
<ewsubach> Estereta: what i am asking is, do you see the rectangle that has "/dev/sda1" (or something like that text)?
<Estereta> yes
<Codex_> the eeepc I bought have 4 partitions already and cannot do another primary partition for the same disk
<joseph_> anyone here knows about sql-ledger?
<Severity1>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               apt
<ewsubach> Estereta: is there only one rectangle or are there more?
<macinfloydvolk> no
<Severity1> apt-get remove --purge audacious
<sebsebseb> Codex_: oh an eeepc hummm  well  I don't know much about those, since don't own one
<raylu> hrm. WoW and Neverwinter Nights have crashed my system. my entire screen is filled with lines of random colors and, surprisingly, another X server starts with gdm. i can login but i can't get back to my old session, even with Ctrl+Alt+F7
<_chun> Severity1 - as I said, tried that
<Estereta> ewsubach: there is a big one and then inside this there is a part coloured in yellow
<raylu> i suspect the issue is that i'm on 64-bit
<sebsebseb> Codex_: what are you trying to do/
<sebsebseb> ?
<JavaAtom> RHorse: Sorry about that -- check it out, don't have a wifi address.
<arko> I killed mixer_app for accident. How can i get mixer_app (the small speaker near clock) back?
<ewsubach> Estereta: the yellow part is the space you used so far, the other color is the space you have not used
<JavaAtom> n8tuser: any suggestions on what madwifi drivers might work?
<bobbob1016> I have one of those "Click on a window to force the application to quit.  To cancel press <ESC>."
<reid> what is the name of the kernel source package?  =/
<ewsubach> Estereta: i want to make sure I understand the problem...right now you only have 1 partition..you said you made a partition too small
<randal> how do you install compiz plugins
<Estereta> ewsubach: and why are all the bars the same? there are no differences between the space used in every thing
<Codex_> sebsebseb: well, I'm just running the installation, and I cant figure out how to create the partitions so that it could create necessary linux partitions.
<Severity1> you said apt-get remove audacious --purge
<sebsebseb> Codex_: what's on it right now?  Xandros?  XP?
<coler> ok i have it open, now what do i do
<myself> hey whats the best way to install a tar.gz source file?
<Codex_> sebsebseb: xp
<sebsebseb> Codex_: you want to dual boot?
<ewsubach> Estereta: you're confusing me
<sebsebseb> !tar |  mysel
<ubottu> mysel: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Estereta> ewsubach: sorry my English is not very good
<sebsebseb> myself
<myself> what do i do
<randal> how do you install compiz plugins
<coler> i see so much
<myself> just extract it regularly?
<jp_sf> Codex_: what is the size of your HD ?
<ewsubach> Estereta: that's okay...is this your problem: you want to resize the partition?
<Codex_> sebsebseb: but the existing disk already has 4 partitions, 2 of them are very small, and 2 big partitions, but all of them have data in them.
<Estereta> ewsubach: yes
<sebsebseb> myself: extract it,  and  ./configure, make, make install,  but sometimes they want other stuff on and that.
<BrixSat>  how can i ics (internet connection sharing) on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<bobbob1016> I have one of those "Click on a window to force the application to quit.  To cancel press <ESC>."  It's stuck on my screen, and I esc doesn't work, any ideas?
<myself> how do i make isntalll
<sebsebseb> Codex_: you would have to resize something to make space for Ubuntu
<myself> i need to make install how do i do that
<sebsebseb> myself: what are you trying to install?
<raylu> !ics | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<myself> what do i type, im trying to install monotorrent
<jp_sf> Codex_: your partition contains a Xandros partition to restore your eeepc, what do you want do ?
<Codex_> sebsebseb: i tried that, but it doesnt work because limitation that only 4 primary partitions are allowed.
<sebsebseb> myself: sometimes or a lot of the time, they even have instructions in  the tar.gz    as to how to install it
<randal> how do you install compiz plugins
<BrixSat> raylu and wont that loose if i rebote the pc?
<sebsebseb> Codex_: sure, unless you put in an extended
<Stanlin> How to teach OOO programming to a 6 year old
<raylu> BrixSat: not sure, sorry. you can always set scripts to run at boot, though
<randal> how do i get to the compiz channel
<raylu> Stanlin: that's not on-topic here
<Severity1> Codex_ how about doing extended and logical parts?
<Codex_> sebsebseb: but how to make it extended. There is no option for that in the installation program.
<ewsubach> Estereta: in the window of the GParted program there is a list of all devices found...the left hand column should say "Partition"
<raylu> randal: /join #compiz
<_chun> randal: sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins
<sebsebseb> Codex_: indeed since the installation program is basic etc
<Estereta> ewsubach: yes
<BrixSat> raylu how and what?
<sebsebseb> Codex_: system > administaration > partition editor
<raylu> !boot | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ewsubach> Estereta: how many are listed there? is it just one name?
<Codex_> sebsebseb: oh, I need to try that.
<sebsebseb> Codex_: yep
<coler> can anyone help me how to edit the grub menu.  Which part do i edit.  Is there also a way to see which OS was put on what partion
<sebsebseb> coler: it's all there in menu.list
<Estereta> ewsubach: there are 2 names and inside one of them there are 3 more names
<BrixSat> raylu i know where to put on boot, i just donw know what!
<myself> To build using the makefiles, just run ./configure; make; make install from the same directory as this
<myself> README. You can alter the prefix where MonoTorrent is installed to by passing the --prefix=PATH argument to
<myself> configure.
<sebsebseb> coler: gksudo  /boot/grub/menu.list  you can pastebin that and i'll take a look
<randal> _chun: ive downloaded a plugin how do i install it
<myself> what am i supposed to do i did ./configure then what
<sebsebseb> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jp_sf> Codex_ a maximum of 4 primary partition can exist in the MBR partition table
<nightdrever> are there any apps that i can read both hotmail and yahoo mails from?....which is free?
<ewsubach> Estereta: which one do you want to resize..type the name of it for me
<coler> whats past bin
<Codex_> jp_sf: yes. that's the problem
<coler> should i just cut and past the whole thing
<Estereta> ewsubach: the number 2
<Flannel> nightdrever: There's scrapers that'll convert them to pop accounts, so you can read them on whatever email client you like
<_chun> randall - probably best asking in #compiz - but does it come with instructions, or an INSTALL file?
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: well pretty much any email client would do it, once you got the accounts set up in there
<jp_sf> Codex_: it is true for any type of harddrive
<RHorse> JavaAtom: did you type sudo dhclient ath0?
<ewsubach> Estereta: you mean /dev/sda2?
<raylu> BrixSat: ok, read ubottu's message about ics then
<randal> _chun no
<n4013> mmm
<jp_sf> Codex_: you will have to consider what do you want do with your eeepc
<raylu> nightdrever: do you have their POP/IMAP service?
<myself> how do i make install
<Estereta> ewsubach: yes, but i can only resize one of the names that it's inside of it
<myself> can someone tell me
<nightdrever> whats the best one....and easiest?
<Codex_> jp_sf: well, I want both xp and ubuntu in it. :)
<JavaAtom> RHorse: I typed in "sudo dhclient" and got the eth0 address back. When I type "sudo dhclient wlan0" I get nothing.
<ewsubach> Estereta: which is the one you can resize?
<raylu> myself: open up a terminal, navigate to the directory the Makefile is in, "make install"
<myself> how dooo i make install
<myself> oh ok
<wolter> how do i get c++ boost documentation in devhelp
<wolter> ?
<Estereta> ewsubach: sda5
<raylu> myself: you'll likely need to be root
<coler> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<coler> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<coler> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<coler> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<coler> ## default num
<FloodBot2> coler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coler> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
<sebsebseb> Stanlin: I didn't forget about you,  I think there may be a Open Office channel on here some where,  you can also try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ewsubach> Estereta: is that the larger one? (the one not inside?)
<jp_sf> Codex_ you have XP right now ?
<Codex_> jp_sf: yes
<BrixSat> raylu thanks i have readed that previous this morning
<myself> what exactly do i type to make install
<jp_sf> Codex_ ok so you have to make some choice here
<myself> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<myself> it said that
<chuck_> myself, ./configure (options) then make, then sudo make install
<myself> i already typed ./configure
<jp_sf> Codex_ your 2 primary partition are for XP the C drive and the D drive the second two partition ("hidden") are for restoring your eeepc XP partition
<Estereta> ewsubach: I think i haven't understood. The sda 2 is too small, and I want to make it bigger and the sda 5 is small too (because it's part of sda2)
<myself> what do i type for (options)?
<myself> in ./configure
<jp_sf> Codex_ if you want to keep your current XP installation you have to delete the restore
<ewsubach> Estereta: what is the name of the one that is next to sda2 and not inside of it?
<Estereta> sda1
<jp_sf> Codex_ if you want to keep your restore you have to delete your current XP partition
<sebsebseb> myself: you can find out in ##linux as well, since what you want to do is not exactly distro specific
<ewsubach> Estereta: can you resize sda1?
<Estereta> ewsubach: no, i can only resize sda5
<RHorse> JavaAtom: you still have not typed sudo dhclient ath0, have you?
<jp_sf> Codex_ what is the total size of your hard drive ?
<JavaAtom> RHorse: I have done it five times now -- "No such device"
<Codex_> jp_sf: oh, I can resize the primary partitions and delete the small primaries?
<jp_sf> Codex_ be aware that if you do so you will not be able to restore the eeepc
<RHorse> OK, I would reboot, JavaAtom and then retry with ath0, ath1, eth1 using the iwconfig and dhclient procedure aI showed you. Good luck!
<Codex_> jp_sf: I think its 180Gb disk.
<nightdrever> ok i have a sis video card installed.....how do i get it to work in ubuntu?
<ewsubach> Estereta: can you make sda5 bigger>
<Estereta> i'm going to try it
<ewsubach> Estereta: click on sda5 and then click resize if you can
<Estereta> i can only make it smaller
<pinion> I'm using a script to convert a video in the mkv container to mp4 to play on my ps3.  I keep getting the error "Cannot find codec 'dvaudio' in libavcodec" and I get no audio in my mp4.  How can I install this codec? Solutions from a google search haven't been fruitful.
<jp_sf> Codex_: a 1000 Series ?
<Codex_> yes
<prappl93> Will Rhythmbox manage my iPod?
<jp_sf> Codex_: nah you don't need to delete your restore partition
<ewsubach> Estereta: one last question...does it show how much of sda1 is used?
<pinion> prappl93: I believe so, personally I use Amarok though
<BrixSat> can i get root access on my machine? i have lost root password and my user os not in sudo files :S
<prappl93> pinion, okay. How can I copy my music from my iPod to my computer?
<pepe_rey> Ola, boa noite
<Estereta> ewsubach: 1/4 of the total space
<sebsebseb> prappl93: Banshee can sync an ipod
<xirrin> I'm new to this whole linux thing entirely, so I apologize if this is a dumb question. I see some articles on how to compile a custom kernel, but I'm just not sure on why? What benefit does that give you?
<byte^> BrixSat: Probably not.
<nightdrever>   *-display UNCLAIMED
<nightdrever>        description: VGA compatible controller
<pinion> prappl93: I'm not real sure.  I know it's possible but you may want to google search that.  Try "copy from ipod ubuntu" in google
<nightdrever>        product: 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<sebsebseb> xirrin: only  rather advanced users do such stuff
<nightdrever> how do i fix that?
<Codex_> sf_jp: I'll try that partition editor and see if it helps with this.
<sebsebseb> xirrin: and  those same people tend to do it in other distros that aren't Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> xirrin: the kernel  Ubuntu provides is good enough  for most users,  or more than good enough even
<wolter> can somebody help nightdrever? he has problems with his video card which is not being detected, nor used, by the system
<pepe_rey> I from Brazil
<sere> can someone tell me how to test and see if my tvout is working as a seperate screen...nvidia-settings sees it and it turns black when i start x so i think its working just not sure how to test it
<xirrin> sebsebseb: I'm trying to get my ATi card to to work with 9.04, and I saw a posting on the ubuntu forums and at the top of the article the author suggested that you configure and compile a custom kernel and then to install the ATi drivers like they listed. I'm probably not going to do it, but I'm curious about why you would want to. What added benefit would it give you over just installing drivers?
#ubuntu 2009-05-17
<pepe_rey> I want my big linux with the same apparence of windowa seven
<pepe_rey> ?
<chuck_> !brazil|pepe_rey
<nightdrever>   *-display UNCLAIMED
<ubottu> pepe_rey: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<nightdrever>        description: VGA compatible controller
<nightdrever>        product: 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<byte^> what is the default way Ubuntu tries to read the sound card? Is there a command I can use to check if everything is fine?
<Flannel> !repeat | nightdrever
<nightdrever> could anyone help me?
<ubottu> nightdrever: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sebsebseb> xirrin: well  there woudn't really be any as far as I know,  and also as far as I know, it would then mean you would have to update kernels yourself every time you wanted to update, and  there woudn't just be one offered to you from  Ubuntu's repo
<wirechief> xirrin: experience but why go through all the grief, who is going to support you if it doesnt work ?
<sebsebseb> xirrin: wait no that second part is wrong I think
<pepe_rey> thank
<sebsebseb> xirrin: ,but  wirecheif has a point,  you can't really  get support for custom kernels in  Ubuntu's channels
<xirrin> Oh absolutely, I was just curious about why someone would want to. It didn't make any sense to me.
<sebsebseb> xirrin: indeed   Ubuntu isn't Gentoo or some such,  distros where people tend to do it
<wirechief> xirrin just get the latest kernel here : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<sebsebseb> xirrin: ppa's are also  not  100% offical,  if offical at all really.  ,but yes ppa's is a good way to get even later programs
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: alright, thanks I need to go now.
<sebsebseb> !ppa | xirrin
<ubottu> xirrin: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<PioDer> hello
<PioDer> How to split 2 LANs with Hamachi?
<sebsebseb> xirrin: ppa's are useualy recommended for more advanced users,  that's what I should have said before   instead of the stuff regarding 100%
<coler> are you there sebsebseb
<wolter> who can help with graphic cards?
<sebsebseb> xirrin: channel is not that  busy at the moment,   just chat here :)   no need to PM
<xirrin> Sure :)
<sebsebseb> coler: yes
<xirrin> Well the article I found was this one: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1097993
<magcius> PioDer, Hamachi is for Windows.
<joaopinto> xirrin, you may want some unsual kernel patch, option or optimization
<magcius> PioDer, you are in the Ubuntu channel.
<Severity1> pinion: have you installed the restricted-extras
<coler> sorry about pasting.  I had done it before u told me not to
<PioDer> magcius: ok :)
<sebsebseb> coler: uh?
<pinion> Severity1: Yes, ubuntu-restricted-extras right?
<PioDer> good night
<coler> what do i do once i put it in ubuntu pastebin
<sebsebseb> coler: get me the link
<xirrin> And I'm just wondering sense it hasn't been updated in a couple months I read that the 9.4 catalyst is out...is that walkthrough safe to do at this point?
<Severity1> yep
<mgmuscari> hmmm, on a 320gb drive, with 3 200gb drives for general storage, what would be a good size for /usr?
<JavaAtom> So, I've got a dumb question: how would I strip out the gnome / system tray stuff in 9.04 so that I can do things manually / without requiring gnome?
<coler> how?  I am kind of new
<mgmuscari> i hate trying to arbitrarily pick sizes for partitions
<sebsebseb> coler: copy and paste the pastebin link
<xirrin> I know its not the "ubuntu approved way", but I'm curious as to if it would work sense a number of people seem to have had good luck with it
<joaopinto> JavaAtom, you can always do things manually, just CTRL-ALT-F1 :)
<coler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mgmuscari> xirrin: i've installed FGLRX manually from ATi's site since 9.4 came out
<JavaAtom> joaopinto: right. I want to load my own window manager and not have to deal with nm-applet.
<Severity1> xirrin: i used eny to install my ati and nvidia
<sebsebseb> xirrin: yeah as far as I know ppa's aren't 100% supported by Ubuntu
<coler> thats not right
<Severity1> *envy
<mgmuscari> xirrin: you might want to build a deb and install it with the package manager so that it's easy to remove later on :)
<fortuna66> mp3!
<sebsebseb> coler: no for what you put on pastebin
<xirrin> mgmuscari: I have no idea how to do either of those things :(
<fortuna66> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andre> Help... is it possible to install to distro of linux in dual boot using the same partition?
<sebsebseb> coler: if you subbmited there should be a number
<joaopinto> JavaAtom, if you want your windows manager, you will need to set tp the xinitrc scripts for it
<mgmuscari> i think the walkthrough tells you how to build a deb for your distro
<joaopinto> andre, only with wubi
<mgmuscari> i don't remember off the top of my head atm
<mgmuscari> any thoughts on a good size for /usr? ;)
<coler> i didnt write anything under poster
<raylu> mgmuscari: why are you making it a separate partition?
<JavaAtom> joaopinto: which I'm more than willing to do. My main issue is that no matter what i do, when I run my chosen window manager, I still have gnome-based crap to deal with
<coler> any i see nothing that says submit
<mgmuscari> raylu: i like to keep things separated
<sebsebseb> xirrin: that link you gave me, is probably ok
<joaopinto> JavaAtom, that is because your xinitrc scripts are calling gnome/gdm apps/scripts
<eseven73> coler, use paste.ubuntu.com if you can
<Severity1> pinion: that's as far as i can go right now, but i will tell you if anything comes to mind
<andre> joaopinto: what is wubi
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: thanks my install worked
<joaopinto> !wubi | andre
<ubottu> andre: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<raylu> mgmuscari: but if you don't use some space you allocate, you've wasted it. if you use more than you allocate, you're screwed
<pinion> Severity1: Thank you
<sebsebseb> xirrin: however it's usually best to  stay with the standard  Ubuntu generic kernel
<mgmuscari> raylu: that's why i hate partitioning
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok good
<raylu> mgmuscari: in general, unless you have a good reason, you should stick with a single partition for everything else
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: so you been using it today?
<JavaAtom> joaopinto: alright, can you point me to a web page that can tell me how to set things up?
<raylu> mgmuscari: the only thing it makes sense to keep separate are /home and /boot, in my opinion
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: yeah
<raylu> *things
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: did you get that link I left you?
<Severity1> pinion: have you tried searching synaptics for those missing packages?
<sere> how do i start a movie in another screen
<coler> how do i use pastbin.  I pasted the stuff there, now what
<needhelp1> yeah.. i need help editing my grub menu now
<sere> for tvout
<mgmuscari> raylu: try installing a different distro or upgrading by doing an install from disc with everything on one massive partition, and you'll understand why i do it this way :p
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  coler
<ubottu> coler: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BrixSat> where dos ubuntu stores all its users? and how can i add a user able to become sudo
<needhelp1> as of now.. it says it will auto load the highlighted listing in 10 seconds.. which is ubutnu.. i need to change that to auto load windows
<raylu> mgmuscari: i've installed lots of distros... it's not like i keep /usr across distros
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ah right yeah
<raylu> mgmuscari: or even across versions
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: that's easy enough
<RHorse> coler: you press *send* after filling in the form
<andre> ubottu:  joaopinto,  ok it like running virtual machine in a program on windows ! all right , its not what i;m looking for
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: also I though 3 seconds was the default boot up time?
<mgmuscari> raylu: i usually at least keep /usr/local across distros/versions
<needhelp1> it waits 10 seconds and if you dont pick a selection .. it auto loads the top of the list
<RHorse> coler: then copy the address frm the add bar at top of browser
<mgmuscari> raylu: i hope you at least put /home on a separate partition
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: yep
<jaek> with the "mobile broadband" tab, are you supposed to be able to use a bluetooth phone with that?
<raylu> mgmuscari: i do. but stuff that i need to compile in one distro i may not in another
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: your going to edit the file for that and have Windows at the top, then Windows should boot up first
<coler> there is no send, just poster, syntax, contents and paste
<raylu> mgmuscari: and even if i do, they may use different gcc, etc.
<jaek> i don't see where you enter the phone device (/dev/rfcomm0)
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: any idea how to do that?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: however here's something to note, when you install a new kernel, that will become the top, and be the default boot, untill you change again
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: hum
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: of course done this a few or so times on the other computer
<andre> then how could i partition one HD into more than 4 partition, because gparted doesn't allow it.
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: im on the windows partition now.. is that ok?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: have you installed all of Ubuntu's updates?
<needhelp1> yeah
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: no  unless you do  Ext3 driver or something, but   that's a bit silly  for  this anyway
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: re boot into Ubuntu and come back
<needhelp1> kk brb
<nalioth> i've installed dansguardian, and now i can't get on the internet at all :(
<nalioth> with my main machine
<sebsebseb> nalioth: sounds like some sort of firewall you put on?
<mgmuscari> another reason i like to partition certain things separately is because then i can mount them as read only
<nalioth> sebsebseb: followed the howtos on the ubuntuforums
<eseven73> sebsebseb, it's a parental control app
<eseven73> if im not mistaking
<sebsebseb> nalioth: hardware firewalls are the best by the way
<tsa> hi there
<sebsebseb> eseven73: oh, ok well I don't really know about it obviously,  but you do it seems, so  hopefuly you can help him
<Guest82793> virtualbox, i see usb in jaunty machine , not in 7 machine
<tsa> got a question concerning ubuntu-themes, could sb pm me? ^^
<Dr_Willis> andre:  to get more then 4 partitions, one  must be an extended partition, that then holds logical partitions.
<eseven73> no I don't know much about it
<buakeka> does anyone know what software I need to back up my drive as an image and load the image?
<sebsebseb> tsa: you could probably get your answer from the  channel, if you ask the actsaul question
<nalioth> sebsebseb: i don't need or waht a firewall, but evidently dansguardian needs one to work
<adenine> i need to repartition my drive without destroying my current ubuntu installation...how can i do this?
<nalioth> and now i can't get to the internet from that box at all
<sebsebseb> nalioth: no  I don't know if it needs one, since I don't know that app
<eseven73> nailora, have you tried uninstalling it?
<coler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/173951/
<coler> i think thats it
<sebsebseb> nalioth: I just thought you had done something with  a firewall and  stopped yourself from getting on net, that's all
<wolter> which are the drivers for the foxconn I video card?
<Dr_Willis> adenine:  gparted perhaps.. but that can some times confuse the bootloader.. you may need to tweak  the /boot/grub/menu.lst afterwards depending on what you do
<coler> pclinux and mint dont work
<nalioth> sebsebseb: on ubuntuforums, there is a howto with "dansguardian" "firehol" and "tinyproxy" - that is the one i've followed
<eseven73> !info dansguardian | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.9.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 463 kB, installed size 2368 kB
<tsa> ^^ okay, so I've got a new skin, but it also changes my input fields in firefox, how can I fix that (my input fields are actually black at the moment ^^)
<coler> sebsebseb did u get it
<tsa> * skin <=> theme
<eseven73> firehol is not an easy firewall app
<sebsebseb> coler: yes that's it, remind me of the issue, something to do with Mint
<adenine> i've read about gparted, but i remember someone mentioning being able to do it from a livecd
<adenine> i just can't remember what exactly
<wildc4rd> what is the prefered app for running an SQL server on 9.04?
<eseven73> even with webmin interface to Firehol, it can be difficult to set up
<amanda-b> wildc4rd, define "app."
<coler> when i click on Mint or pc linux i get something like busy box
<sebsebseb> coler: oh
<coler> and it cant find something
<mgmuscari> let's assume i have separate partitions for /home, /var, /tmp, /opt, /usr, /usr/local. how much space does ubuntu 9.04 require on / then?
<coler> is there also a way of telling which os is on which partintion w/ linux
<Flannel> mgmuscari: erm... very little.
<mgmuscari> that's what i figured
<pinion> Severity: I have tried doing a search but nothing is coming up for that
<amanda-b> !message|said
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about message
<coler> i thionk i just need to point it to the right hard drive
<xirrin> mgmuscari: The link I posted for the walkthrough has a bad web address in it and is giving me a 404 error. Do you have any advice on how I can update it on my own like you said you did?
<sebsebseb> coler: why was I asking for menu.list humm,  can't remember that now either, well it's up there some where
<Flannel> mgmuscari: just enough for the kernels etc, and /etc
<sebsebseb> coler: ah ha that must be why I see
<fil_> j ##ubuntu
<amanda-b> !msg|said
<ubottu> said: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SaiD>    amanda-b ola
<mgmuscari> xirrin: i don't remember off the top of my head, although if you go to the ati website, there's a link to the unofficial FGLRX wiki
<fil_> Can I update ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 using the update manager?
<xirrin> Thanks! :)
<sebsebseb> coler: have you used Wubi?
<coler> what is wubi
<mgmuscari> flannel: hmmm i didn't think about /etc
<sebsebseb> !wubi |  coler
<ubottu> coler: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Flannel> mgmuscari: /etc can't be on a separate partition.
<ubuntu_> hello
<mgmuscari> according to df -kH on this machine, / is using 961M right now
<mgmuscari> flannel: i wasn't thinking about putting it on one, i just forgot to think about /etc
<ubuntu_> what's gmail max transfer capacity nowadays?
<ubuntu_> does anyone know?
<Guest82793> can i use skype inside virtualbox with xp or 7?
<mgmuscari> flannel: i was planning to give / like 100M just to fit the kernel
<hacktolive> Guest82793: sure
<Guest82793> thanks
<andresj_live> hello, I need advice on how big should I make my / partition. I will have a separate /home partition. I install almost every program I can find---altough I am trying to cut back on that. Would 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 GiB be a good size for my / partition? I have 100 GiB of available space for / and /home.
<mgmuscari> flannel: think like 5GB for / ?
<sebsebseb> coler: hummm   you got a lot of OS's on there
<mgmuscari> andresj_live: i'm trying to figure out good partition sizes right now too :D
<sebsebseb> coler: XP,  Fedora,  Ubuntu, and Mint
<mgmuscari> andresj_live: stick around for a few minutes and i'll pastebin you the final partition map i come up with
<sebsebseb> coler: Do you know about virtual machines?   ,because if you got enough RAM,  doing  vm's is probably way better than quad booting all of that
<andresj_live> mguscari, ok awesome; thank you! :)
<andresj_live> mgmuscari: *
<mgmuscari> how well do people like ext4 here? i haven't used it too much yet except for on my laptop. seems good and stable so far
<tsa> I've got a new ubuntu theme, but it also changes my input fields in firefox, is there a way to fix that (my input fields are actually black at the moment ^^)?
<sebsebseb> mgmuscari: some think it's really unstable, others think it's good
<coler> should i reinstall mint
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  biggest issue ive seen/heard of - is that other livecd/rescue/older disrtos dont support it yet.   But i imagine that will change soon.
<mgmuscari> sebsebseb: what are the arguments given for instability?
<Guest82793> i use ext4 for / and for home
<sebsebseb> coler: which OS is the one that has the problem?
<coler> will wubu take care of this
<Dr_Willis> coler:  i reccomend using the normal ubuntu over 'mint'
<sebsebseb> mgmuscari: well what's in the release notes
<sebsebseb> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<coler> Mint and pclinux
<[Tequila]> ok honestly how the heck to transfer video to ipod
<Guest82793> ext4 works well
<coler> but mint is the most important because it doesnt take as much memory
<slipttees> hi all
<sebsebseb> coler: how much RAM do you have?
<coler> 1
<coler> 1 gb
<sebsebseb> coler: you have enough to virtul machine other LInux distros nicely :)
<slipttees> L2TP Ipsec + certificate .p12 impossible in ubuntu jaunty ?
<Aperculum> how do I find filesystem id?
<Severity1> !lpi
<coler> really
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpi
<sebsebseb> coler: yes
<coler> cause virtual machines in windows is very slow
<sebsebseb> coler: what I would suggest is that you pick a distro to have as your host OS, and then virtual machine any others
<[Tequila]> What program can transfer video to ipod? cannot find anything
<Severity1> yep
<tsa> I've got a new ubuntu theme, but it also changes my input fields in firefox, is there a way to fix that (my input fields are black at the moment, not very easy to read ^^)?
<sebsebseb> coler: well Wndows can be rather slow as well :d
<slipttees> !l2tp
<andresj_live> mgmuscari: the release notes scared me out, lol---and there is no easy ext4 -> ext3 path; at least not with the current version of e2fsprogs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about l2tp
<mgmuscari> meh i guess i'll just stick to ext3
<Severity1> and you dont have to restart your pc when you want to use a different OS
<mgmuscari> andresj_live: from what i understand ext3->ext4 shouldn't be so difficult
<coler> is there a way to delete mint and pclinux
<tsa> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> coler: Windows as host is always a bit hum,   I  woudn't recommend that much anymore,  unless people need it, say 3D Windows gaming or something
<fil_> How can I use nautilus with TABS, I have 2.22.5.1.
<andresj_live> mgmuscari: no it was quite easy, actually---took like 30secs
<mgmuscari> andresj_live: makes sense
<andresj_live> mgmuscari: it was the opposite way which is not supported yet. although it theoretically should be
<coler> yes it is very slow
<slipttees> !l2tp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about l2tp
<sebsebseb> coler: I have  1GB RAM, and yes  XP Home  worked rather nicely in a Virtualbox  VM  inside Ubuntu, before
<slipttees> !pppt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppt
<sebsebseb> coler: and other distros will as well
<coler> where do i get virtual machine
<mgmuscari> andresj_live: how big is the drive you're partitioning?
<kiloblaster> hi there!
<sebsebseb> coler: Virtualbox is good
<Crayboff> I connect my Xbox to my laptop so I can access Xbox Live, I can do this in Vista, how do I enable sharing internet via ethernet cable for my ubuntu 9.04 laptop?
<slipttees> L2TP Ipsec + certificate .p12 impossible in ubuntu jaunty ?
<sebsebseb> coler: which OS are you on now?  Ubuntu I assume?
<kiloblaster> anyone that helps me out with Alien Invasion please???
<coler> also is there a way to delete or unistall mint and pclinux, ot should i start over
<andresj_live> mgmuscari: um my drive is 200GiB; 100GiB, however are being used to host old files I just cant delete :P
<coler> ubuntu
<hacktolive> coler: VMware Workstation and VirtualBox are the best ones
<sebsebseb> kiloblaster: heh is this a slight troll, or do you want help with the program Alien?
<hacktolive> coler: VMware Workstation does not seems to work properly with Ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> coler: indeed at what hacktolive said, however workstation is a  paid for commercial app,  Virtualbox isn't though
<mgmuscari> andresj_live: that makes partitioning trickier; i'm just wiping this 320gb drive that i had several windows installations on. finally broke my marriage to MS by getting a new audio interface that works in linux
<kiloblaster> i installed Alien Invasion but it doesn't start on Ubuntu...
<coler> vmare in windows is awful
<sebsebseb> kiloblaster: oh the game I see
<kiloblaster> yeah :)
<sebsebseb> kiloblaster: I assume it uses some pretty nice graphics,  you got graphics card driver installed?
<tsa> Other Question, is there any way to get 3d acceleration running on Ubuntu 9.04 for my NVIDIA Geforce 9600GT?
<kiloblaster> yes i have
<coler> should i start over or is there a way to delete mint/pc linux
<fil_> How can I use nautilus with TABS, I have 2.22.5.1.
<_Linuxx_> slipttees : http://www.freeswan.org/
<andresj_live> mgmuscari: hahaha; well yeah, I used fdisk to get rid of the extended partitions I had, and now I'm harnessing the power of GParted to resize/move my 100GiB partition, and create the other two I need.
<kiloblaster> nvidia 180... or something like that
<sebsebseb> coler: Virtual machines probably work better on Desktop Linux
<edgars1> I am having trouble configuring sound in my ubuntu jaunty. Can someone help?
<mgmuscari> andresj_live: gutsy
<slipttees> _Linuxx_: ow thx
<sebsebseb> coler: yes you can start over  or just get rid of the os's you don't want
<slipttees> :D
<andresj_live> mgmuscari: gutsy? Im about to install jaunty from intrepid
<coler> how do i get rid of mint/pclinux
<sebsebseb> coler: delete the partitions on  the Ubuntu Live CD  from partition editor.  that would do it
<tsa> doesn't work, if I try to activate the driver it tells me to restart and afterwards errors not to have a working kernel or something
<TheDude> Is there an openvpn server that can be used with windows clients, and can someone point me to a tutorial on configuring it on ubuntu server?
<sebsebseb> coler: of course backup any data you have in there first
<coler> and how do i remove it from the grub menu
<_Linuxx_> TheDude : look for PPTP
<sebsebseb> coler: by editing    menu.list     sudo  gksudo /boot/grub/menu.list
<TheDude> _Linuxx_ thank you
<lstarnes> coler: edit the menu.lst on the partition that grub is running from
<_Linuxx_> TheDude : http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=ubuntu+pptp+server&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=ubuntu+pptp+server&fp=-dx2DTn7Pl4
<kiloblaster> sebsebseb: can you help me out please??
<sebsebseb> kiloblaster:  maybe, depending on what the issue is
<coler> can you do it and then i could cut and past
<edgars1> I am having trouble configuring sound in my ubuntu jaunty. Can someone help?:-/
<JGodbout> I can only seem to get 1 program playing sound at once. Like if I have rhythmbox open, then youtube can't play sound, and as soon as I close rhythmbox, youtube sound starts working. This is a fresh installation (1 week old), and have done very little tinkering with the sound.
<mgmuscari> andresj_live: by gutsy i meant that's brave of you :p
<kiloblaster> sebsebseb: it's simple... i installed it using the terminal...all done...then i click on "start" but nothing happens
<tsa> kiloblaster: doesn't work, if I try to activate the driver it tells me to restart and afterwards errors not to have a working kernel or something
<fil_> How can I use nautilus with TABS, I have 2.22.5.1.
<coler> finally how do i tell which partition has what os (ie mint) is there a folder that has the id
<clepto> hi i need some help... i made the mistake of installing ubuntu on my laptop before i installed my windows vista partition and now my vista wont install becuase it says it cant modify to boot sector... how do erase grube from the boot sector intirely so i can install vista?
<andresj_live> mgmuscari: oh LOL forgot that the names of the ubuntu's versions are actually adjectives :P
<lstarnes> fil_: I don't think tabs are supported in nautilus except in 2.26
<sebsebseb> coler: you can edit the menu.list file yourself,  it's rather straight forward
<mgmuscari> haha
<sebsebseb> coler: you can open the partitions now.  from computer and  see what size they are
<fil_> lasternes: how can I update with some deb package? I'm using ubuntu 8.04.
<mgmuscari> anybody have an opinion on a good size for /opt?
<sebsebseb> mgmuscari: hum
<sebsebseb> mgmuscari: a seperate /opt  that's not needed
<lstarnes> fil_: I don't know if there are such updates for ubuntu 8.04
<JGodbout> Any help on being able to have multiple programs to play sound at once?
<fil_> lasternes: if I compile it myself, will it work?
<mgmuscari> sebsebseb: i really like to keep separate partitions for most things so that / doesn't ever run out of space by accident
<lstarnes> fil_: it might, but a deb would probably be safer
<sebsebseb> mgmuscari: well it won't,  as long as you do a good size for / :)
<lstarnes> fil_: check for PPAs on launchpad for gnome
<mgmuscari> sebsebseb: i've got plenty of space to throw around here, so i don't mind if i waste a bit
<clepto> anyone?
<princess> can i change the program to windows without have to buy the software because ubuntu does't let me dowload anything
<lstarnes> fil_: however, the only officially supported version of gnome on 8.04 is the one that comes with 8.04
<coler> theres no other way, like can i go into each partition and look in a certain place
<edgars1> I am having trouble configuring sound in my ubuntu jaunty. Can someone help?:-/
<sebsebseb> !grub |  clepto
<ubottu> clepto: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mgmuscari> princess: windows is retail software; you have to pay to get it
<RHorse>  !sound | edgars1
<ubottu> edgars1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sebsebseb> !sound | edgars1
<clepto> sebsebseb: that isnt the problem... i want to remove grub entirely
<antonello> .
<sebsebseb> clepto: the Vista DVD will overwrite Grub if you let it, and then you can re install Grub
<fil_> lstarnes: thanks
<princess> so can i get help in downloading programs because this doesn't let me download anything
<Crayboff> !internet sharing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clepto> sebsebseb: it keeps saying it cant modify the boot sector and closes out
<edgars1> ubottu: thanks, i will try that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mgmuscari> princess: what are you trying to download?
<sebsebseb> clepto: oh the Vista DVD??
<clepto> sebsebseb: yes
<kiloblaster> sebsebseb: if i enter ./ufo ai in the terminal it says "error while loading shared libraries: libcurl-gnutls.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kiloblaster> " where do i get those?
<sebsebseb> clepto: Grub can boot Vista and Ubuntu of course :)
<MaT-dg> does windows 7 (RC) still overwrites GRUB?
<coler> how do i access the parttion editor
<clepto> sebsebseb: i know ive used it before and never had this problem
<princess> i have a zune and cannot download the program and also i have an xbox 360 and am not able to use my laptop becaus ethey only work with windows
<Crayboff> how can I enable internet sharing? I want to connect my Xbox to my laptop for internet access. I can do it in Vista
<lstarnes> kiloblaster: do you have libcurl3-gnutls ?
<Sniper606> has anyone here ever compiled sagemath, if so how long did it take?
<sebsebseb> kiloblaster: sudo apt-get install program   maybe?   I can't really help with your issue it seems
<princess> ive tried downloading photoshop it does not work
<kiloblaster> lstarnes: how do i know if i have it or not?
<sebsebseb> princess: I see
<kiloblaster> sebsebseb: thanks anyway :)
<princess> ive tried downloading aim it does not work either
<clepto> sebsebseb: its wierd man ive used qtparted to completely kill the partition table on the laptop and it still boots to grub
<mgmuscari> princess: just out of curiosity, how did you end up with ubuntu? ubuntu is a version of the Linux operating system. software built for MS Windows won't run without some tweaking
<coler> is there a grub menu program that one can install ontop of ubuntu
<sebsebseb> princess: ok
<geirha> princess: Photoshop is a windows program, not a linux program.
<mgmuscari> princess: Ubuntu comes with a program called Pidgin that can be used for the AIM protocol. i like it :)
<kiloblaster> geirha: you could use Wine for that...
<eseven73> GIMP ftw!
<lstarnes> kiloblaster: aptitude show libcurl3-gnutls.  or installit and see if it works after installing
<mgmuscari> princess: if you want, i can help you install a program that will allow you to install and run many windows programs. it's called Wine
<princess> okay how do i do that
<JGodbout> But a better option would be to use GIMP/Pidgin
<JGodbout> You don't need photoshop
<sebsebseb> princess: also if your computer has enough RAM,  and you got a Windows CD, you can run  Windows inside Ubuntu inside what's called a virtual machine
<RHorse> coler: you just open up menu.list from the last distro you installed, located in /boot/grub and erase the lines you don't want.
<wip> hi
<JGodbout> You can install GIMP for free, and it is very similar to photoshop.
<eseven73> you can only use Photoshop 2 on WINE, as far as I know anyways
<MaT-dg> kiloblaster: still problems with CS3 and CS4 though
<eseven73> CS2*
<kiloblaster> lstarnes: it says that i have it istalled...
<mgmuscari> she wants to be able to use windows programs on her Ubuntu notebook, so i think it's appropriate for her to have Wine
<wip> just installed jaunty, but i cannot use my wacom with HID anymore! anyone knows why?
<kiloblaster> mat-dg: yeah it's true...but older like 6.0 works fine as far as i know
<clepto> sebsebseb: so how do i manually remove grub?
<princess> because the ubuntu was installed on my laptop when i purchased it
<wip> it's not a problem with permission (i am root)
<mgmuscari> princess: at the top of the screen, click on System, then Administration, then Synaptic Package Manager
<sebsebseb> clepto: you need something that overwrites the MBR
<geirha> kiloblaster: Yes, but it doesn't work 100%
<sebsebseb> clepto: and then you can get rid of /boot/grub and that as well
<kiloblaster> geirha: better than nothing no? ;)
<mgmuscari> princess: it will ask you for your administrator password. you should have this because you either had to set it yourself, or your computer came with documentation containing it
<clepto> sebsebseb: i already have deleted the boot partition so now i just need to do the mbr
<Ax-Ax> how do i restart the mousehandler when it crashes :S
<princess> okay it opened up
<eseven73> very few decent things run in WINE, so I suggest looking into GIMP and or Inkscape princess, just my two cents.
<mgmuscari> princess: click the "Search" button
<eseven73> !info GIMP
<ubottu> Package GIMP does not exist in jaunty
<eseven73> ...
<Ax-Ax> i can't move the mouse and i really don't want to reboot right now, what can i do?
<lstarnes> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4297 kB, installed size 12472 kB
<eseven73> !search GIMP
<ubottu> Found: scanning, screenshot, gtk, gimpshop, scanners, gimp
<lstarnes> eseven73: case matters
<eseven73> doh!
<eseven73> ;) thanks lstarnes
<progre55> hi people! I've installed ubuntu as dual boot to my cousin, but he, asshole, cannot use it.. so now I have to format it back to ntfs so that his goddamn windows could see it as an extra drive.. how would I do it, please somebody ) appreciate!
<geirha> kiloblaster: I've gotten used to gimp, and it works better than photoshop in linux ;)
<mgmuscari> princess: when the Search dialog opens, enter Wine in the box, and click search
<sebsebseb> clepto: ##windows can probably help
<Lainchan> reformat the whole drive
<Lainchan> :P
<princess> okay searching
<princess> it came up with a few things
<eseven73> with added brushes/gradients/fonts gimp can be very very nice
<mgmuscari> princess: it will take a minute or two. when it's done searching, you will see wine under the package column of the results. right click on it, and click "Mark for installation"
<kiloblaster> geirha: gimp is FREE and good, but with PS you can do many many things more and GIMP's learning curve is... hard i think
<mgmuscari> princess: it may ask you to install dependencies. click yes/ok/accept or whatever
<sebsebseb> princess: Ubuntu can do  most things Windows  can, but yes there are differences here and there,   but this site covers a lot of the basics  http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Lainchan> GIMP also has some plugin that gives it functions like ps i believe. Pretty sure i heard it on lifehacker or gizmodo.
<mgmuscari> princess: after all that, click "Apply" at the top. it will take a few minutes while all the packages to be installed are downloaded and configured
<ard1an> Hello what program should i use for Copying CD-s Like NERO ?
<kiloblaster> ok ok
<kiloblaster> gotta go now...
<kiloblaster> thanks everybody btw
<kiloblaster> see ya
<RHorse> ard1an: I think Brasero does that.
<ard1an> well ok :D
<wip> is there any change in permission for polling hid device in jaunty???
<sebsebseb> mgmuscari: sudo apt-get install wine :)
<princess> okay its installing
<sebsebseb> mgmuscari: that wouldh ave been easier and faster
<byte^> Can anyone help me get my Creative Soundblaster Audigy SE card to work?
<Ax-Ax> i can't move the mouse and i really don't want to reboot right now, what can i do?
<m0u5e> which currently works better gnash or swfdec?
<mgmuscari> princess: Synaptic Package Manager contains a whole lot of programs that are made to do a lot of the things you normally do in windows. they are all installed using the same process that i just gave to you. you can uninstall them by performing the same steps and selecting "mark for removal." the whole thing is pretty streamlined and in my opinion easier than windows
<mgmuscari> princess: welcome to Linux :)
<byte^> I checked to make sure my sound card was connected, it works fine in Windows
<byte^> I need to have some way to figure out if Linux is reading it though
<princess> thanks so much, so now i can download programs?
<RHorse> !sound | byte^
<ubottu> byte^: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eseven73> !apt
<sebsebseb> princess: Synaptic is good, but  if you know the name of the Linux program that you want to install,   it's much quicker and easier to install it via the command line.   applications > assesories > terminal      then running  the   sudo apt-get install wine   command would download and install it for you
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mgmuscari> once Wine is installed, if you download a windows .exe file, you can run it by right clicking on the icon, and selecting "run with wine"
<MaT-dg> kiloblaster: I don't think the learning curve is harder for gimp, but when u are used to PS it can be confusing and weird
<mgmuscari> princess: "run with wine" might not be the exact name of the selection, but i don't remember off the top of my head
<byte^> Come on, no one can help me with my sound card?
<gwhip> how do i use ctl-alt-backspace again? --> it's not working
<mgmuscari> princess: Wine will handle the installation and uninstallation of "windows" programs for you. I recommend that you do not try to install photoshop as it can be a hassle
<Ax-Ax> aah is there some way to reinitiate the mouse handler by cli?
<eseven73> wine setup.exe I think it is
<MaT-dg> gwhip: It's disabled by default in jaunty
<mgmuscari> princess: Ubuntu comes with a program called the GIMP Image Editor that is similar in function
<mgmuscari> eseven73: she probably doesn't want to use the command line
<JGodbout> Yeah
<princess> i tried the gimp image editor and did not like it...it seemed complicated
<gwhip> how do i reenable it
<JGodbout> Go to Applications -> Add/Remove...
<eseven73> and there's always Adobe Illustrator clone, Inkscape
<JGodbout> And search GIMP in the search bar
<mgmuscari> princess: no more complicated than photoshop... just different
<Ax-Ax> gimp complicated? :D
<m0u5e> yeah gimp is gimped :/
<eseven73> you cant master Photoshop in a day, same with GIMP
<m0u5e> princess: i recommend sticking to adobe photoshop... gimp's UI is really horrible
<JGodbout> No, it is not.
<mgmuscari> princess: if you really want to run windows, you can actually run windows virtually inside of ubuntu. the steps to set that up are a bit more complicated, though
<m0u5e> JGodbout: lets not talk about overlapping toolboxes
<andresj_live> mgmuscari: not always, really
<RHorse> princess: I've heard *Elements* runs good in wine.
<kn100> hi
<mgmuscari> m0u5e: her laptop came preinstalled with Ubuntu... she doesn't have windows
<Ax-Ax> gimp is great, photoshop is the horrible one
<MaT-dg> gwhip: open a terminal and install: sudo apt-get install dontzap
<andresj_live> mgmuscari, princess: I think the Virtual Machine Manager would be useful in installing Windows
<m0u5e> mgmuscari: photoshop c2 works well with wine
<kn100> for some reason a run file doesnt want to run
<mgmuscari> m0u5e: i haven't tried it myself :D
<Ax-Ax> but i have a frozen mouse, how can i fix it? :(
<m0u5e> Ax-Ax: how much photo editting do you do?
<MaT-dg> gwhip: then type:  sudo dontzap --disable
<princess> whats elements
<eseven73> yep photoshop cs2 works in WINE
<Lainchan> elements is a stripped down photoshop
<kn100> i 'sh file location' in terminal and it just gives a checksum error
<Guest82793> for ctrl-alt backspace you have to add this line at xorg.conf :Section "ServerFlags"
<Guest82793> 	Option	"DontZap"	"False"
<Guest82793> EndSection
<diskin> I tried to make a copy of audio CD using brasero, and decided to create image and let brasero choose format. It created two files, "brasero.toc" and "brasero". Now I can not burn the image, it's size is ~800K, and it does not fit my blank disk. Is it a known problem?
<kn100> photoshop versions 7 and lower work flawlessly
<Guest82793> 	Option	"DontZap"	"False"
<magician0617> diskin use gnomebaker
<Guest82793> EndSection
<mgmuscari> cs2 doesn't work properly for me in Vista :p
<m0u5e> mgmuscari: lol
<kn100> vista sucks
<m0u5e> anyone know which currently has more features / stable? swfdec of gnash?
<kn100> right
<eseven73> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<diskin> magician0617, too late, the source disk is not available already. what's wrong with brasero?
<Lainchan> i like vista it runs fine for me ^ ^.
<m0u5e> windows 7 is going to be very good from the looks of it
<kn100> how can i tell terminal to ignore checksums in a run file?
<mgmuscari> wow, i ended up allocating 240GB for /home
<n2diy_> ! avahi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<magician0617> diskin: brasero is basic utility. gnomebaker has better options
<m0u5e> Lainchan: vista is really slow sometimes
<RHorse> mgmuscari: that won't be enough.
<kn100> how can i tell terminal to ignore checksums in a run file?
<MaT-dg> Lainchan: but does it run fast without eating all your rescources?
<m0u5e> Lainchan: and doesn't run nearly as well as it needs to
<diskin> magician0617, also, when I select "recent projects" and click on the "brasero" file (800K), it tries to open it in text editor!
<m0u5e> MaT-dg: actually i have a problem with ubuntu eating all my resources as well, so...
<kn100> Mat-dg windows seven is surprisingly sparing with resources
<m0u5e> kn100: word
<geirha> m0u5e, Lainchan: Guys, take that conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic please. Support for Ubuntu here.
<josh_boudreau> hello
<m0u5e> geirha: sorry got distracted :D
<kn100> how can i tell terminal to ignore checksums in a run file?
<mgmuscari> RHorse: yeah, i think i need at least 1TB
<magician0617> diskin: it sounds as if your file has been reformatted
<pw-toxic> hi.. what is the name of the compiz manager.. i want to install it via apt-get install
<smokie`> hey guys, is it possible to create my own ubuntu livecd?
<princess> now is there any way i can make my xbox 360 compatible with my laptop because xbox is strictly a windows based system
<m0u5e> anyone know which is currently better developed / features / stable gnash or swfdec? i'm trying to find an alt to flash
<eseven73> !remaster | smokie`
<ubottu> smokie`: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<kn100> pw-toxic cant you use add/remove?
<MaT-dg> kn100: can be but he was talking about the vista ^^
<magician0617> pw-toxic: it is already available fro package manager
<m0u5e> pw-toxic: ccsm, just search "compiz" in the add/remove program manager
<josh_boudreau> anyone know how to install a logitech quick cam messenger in 9.04
<kn100> MaT-dg VISTA IS MAD WITH RESOURCES.
<chuck_> !ot | kn100
<ubottu> kn100: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kn100> how can i tell terminal to ignore checksums in a run file?
<smokie`> eseven73, thanks
<eseven73> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<m0u5e> pw-toxic: alt+f1 then press up, and hit enter (if you're using ubuntu) :)
<eseven73> smokie`, np
<m0u5e> anyone? :(
<kn100> how can i tell terminal to ignore checksums in a run file?
<josh_boudreau> anybody?
<eseven73> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ax-Ax> it's really annoying to use firefox with keyboard only: does anyone know how to reinitiate the mouse handler when it's frozen?
<gwhip> MaT-dg: thanks!
<mgmuscari> here's what i ended up with for my partition map:
<mgmuscari> http://pastebin.com/d236d201d
<m0u5e> josh_boudreau: is this an application that comes on your logitech driver cd?
<jrib> kn100: that doesn't really make sense so you probably want to give more details
<MaT-dg> m0u5e: nope never tried one of those, flashplugin works good enough here
<mgmuscari> princess: i don't have an xbox360, but what do you need it to do?
<kn100> Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory i get that error
<josh_boudreau> no i need to install a driver so i can use it
<mgmuscari> princess: are you trying to use your laptop as a media server or something?
<Ax-Ax> ohlol it works now
<m0u5e> MaT-dg: the problem is that i can't play swf files on my local machine :(
<jrib> kn100: that doesn't really make sense so you probably want to give more details
<kn100> i'm trying to install unreal tournament from loki's source
<m0u5e> MaT-dg: at least not without dragging it in a web browser
<kn100> jrib Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<jaek> is it possible to use the network manager to connect to networks via bluetooth phones yet?
<MaT-dg> use vlc for flashfiles?
<kn100> jrib thats the eror i get
<Ax-Ax> in my experienc, wine is better than loki
<pw-toxic> i just changed the look of gnome-do to "docky" but now i cant see the prefernces icon anymore where i can change the preferences of gnome-do ;(
<kn100> error
<MaT-dg> m0u5e: if its just a movie or music u can use vlc
<diskin> magician0617, well, 'file brasero' says "data".. and the .toc file - what is it for? and can I use try to use them in gnomebaker somehow?
<smokie`> does the livecd have to b on a cd-r?
<mgmuscari> andresj_live: here's what i ended up with for partition sizes: http://pastebin.com/d236d201d
<kn100> http://mibbit.com/pb/JDo9Le theres my problem
<jrib> kn100: you'd have to read what it is trying to do
<smokie`> or can b put on a bluray disc?
<kn100> jrib kn100@DT:~$ sh '/home/kn100/Desktop/ut-install-428.run'  Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory Error in check sums 3451794804 4007534314 kn100@DT:~$ sh '/home/kn100/Desktop/ut-install-428.run' ignore errors Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory Err
<mgmuscari> arrrrgh
<jrib> kn100: don't use sh
<mgmuscari> i forgot swap
<erUSUL> diskin: a toc file is like a cue file it says to the burning program how data has to be burned
<kn100> jrib what should i use to run it
<lstarnes> smokie`: it can work on anything that a bios or efi can boot from
<jrib> kn100: make it executable and do ./whatever
<erUSUL> diskin: cdrdao  creates them
<lstarnes> smokie`: that includes usb flash drives, cds, dvds, and maybe bluray discs
<kn100> ive set it to run as an executable but it gets the same error when run
<mgmuscari> andresj_live: remember to allocate space for swap :p
<princess> the xbox uses the internet to update and also i can get movies downloaded into the xbox 360
<jrib> kn100: pastebin
<smokie`> lstarnes, cool
<josh_boudreau> anyone?
<m0u5e> MaT-dg: don't like vlc :(
<kn100> http://mibbit.com/pb/HpL13I
<princess> when i try to configure it it reads it but can never find and ip adress
<diskin> erUSUL, thanks. I need to learn command-line tools which are used by brasero and gnomebaker...
<m0u5e> MaT-dg: and yeah, its not just movies... there are also games :(
<jrib> kn100: pastebin where you didn't use sh...
<erUSUL> kn100: the archive is corrupt you have to redwonload or fix it
<mgmuscari> princess: why don't you connect your xbox360 to your router instead of to the computer
<kn100> erUSUL thats no easy task
<kn100> this file is not that widly hosted
<byte^> I have two drives mounted in Linux. My external drive reads fine, but whenever I try browsing to the mnt/path that I use for the internal drive it just points me to the external (ls does it as well as PCMan); however, if I go to certain directories inside the internal they are valid but only lead to a few folders. Any help here?
<mgmuscari> princess: the xbox360 is probably looking for a DHCP server to get configuration from. you'd need to run dhcpd on linux to have it act as a server. if you plug the xbox360 into the laptop, you'll only be able to get online with the xbox360 when the laptop is on
<Area> Hiiii Galacticirc.com <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< my new irc server. It is ddos proof. Secure as anything
<Area> Please join
<Area> thanks
<eseven73> darn hit and run spammers
<kn100> erUSUL, here is the file im looking for, this is the only location i can find it http://www.lokigames.com/products/ut/updates.php3
<josh_boudreau> hey can anyone tell me how to get my logitech quick cam messenger plus to work in 9.04
<princess> ive tryed that. how do i run a dhcpd on linux?
<erUSUL> diskin: cdrdao write --device /dev/whatever  file.toc
<pw-toxic> m0u5e, if i do this, i can only find "desktop effects" if i search for compiz
<mgmuscari> princess: you'd have to set up a cron job for it. might be a bit advanced if you haven't worked with Linux/UNIX before
<m0u5e> pw-toxic: make sure you "show all available applications" not just canonical supported
<erUSUL> kn100: have you tried with bittorrent... bt can "repair" files
<pw-toxic> m0u5e, thanks - i have found it
<m0u5e> pw-toxic: then arrange by popularity, it should be at the top.. okay great :D
<kn100> erUSUL, looked for torrents of the file, but nada
<davidquesada> hello, I am having trouble with the sound I can't hear anything from my speakers I am new here so I can barely use the OS and I need help
<davidquesada> please!!
<kn100> its from 2001 so ywah
<m0u5e> pw-toxic: its called advanced desktop effects settings (ccsm) :)
<mgmuscari> princess: see this forum thread. seems related to what you want to do
<mgmuscari> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=62011
<erUSUL> kn100: :1
<diskin> erUSUL, "ERROR: brasero.toc:1: Illegal token:" - I guess I will experiment with the disk more. Something weird happened to both files (brasero and brasero.toc). thanks for the help.
<josh_boudreau> can some one tell me how to get my logitech quick cam messenger to work in 9.04 please
<Vesayth> Hello all. I finally got my VPN setup working, but I'm having trouble connecting to my samba share via the netbios server name. I can connect to the share just fine with the server ip address. In other words, on the machine connecting to the VPN, I want to access my Samba share via \\servername\sharename rather than \\192.x.x.x\sharename. Does anyone know if this is possible?
<davidquesada> I have the latest OS version, and well I've tried everything and it dosn't work
<mgmuscari> alright, i'm going to go be distracted while this drive gets formatted
<mgmuscari> princess: good luck
<erUSUL> diskin: no problem
<mgmuscari> later room
<princess> thankss
<pw-toxic> m0u5e, now i have found compiz fusion and i have installed it, but the "compizConfig Settings manager" i have installed on my notebook cant be opened...
<Code_Bleu> to keep from flooding the channel, can someone read a couple paragraph post and let me know if this is possible with IRC http://linux.com/community/blogs/Getting-More-Qs-answered-using-IRC.html
<m0u5e> pw-toxic: what do you mean it won't open? when you click the link, it won't start up?
<Jordan_U> princess: What are you trying to do?
<Twidle> hi
<davidquesada> hello??
<ard1an> whats the best program for Desktop Recording ?
<pw-toxic> m0u5e, there is a tray icon on the top right corner of my desktop near the xchat icon
<davidquesada> can somebody help me?
<davidquesada> please
<Twidle> where is the linux-image-xen in jaunty/
<pw-toxic> m0u5e, i can left click on it -> nothing happens;  right clikc -> context menu
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: she is new to Ubuntu,  she wants her zune to work with it,  her xbox  for something,   and   Photoshop,  or know how to use an alternative properly for photo editing
<chuck_> !sound | davidquesada,
<ubottu> davidquesada,: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<m0u5e> Code_Bleu: well thats why you prepend someone's name to a solution or if you are specifically speaking to them
<m0u5e> Code_Bleu: most clients will light up with colored text if someone's name is mentioned
<mmu_man> anyone knows apturl here ? does it handle more than 1 package in a single uri ? like apt:build-essential,yasm ?
<dink> I installed 9.04 on two drives on my machine, I can boot from both and run them but I want to trash one (because I don't need it) and connect up another drive to transfer data, but when I remove any drive I get grub 21 or 22 errors.  How should I go about fixing?
<benc1> where are python packages on ubuntu Jaunty?
<Code_Bleu> m0u5e: I understand that, but what if i want to just see the questions that are not directly asked to me?
<Crayboff> I want to share my internet access with my xbox, how do i do that? in Vista I can connect my xbox to my laptop with an ethernet cable, how can i do this with ubuntu?
<princess> yes i am very new to it and am hopeless and trying to get as much help as possible
<m0u5e> Code_Bleu: if you want to write an app which has a spefiic use for support, that would be ideal :d
<Vesayth> crayboff: I can help you with that
<Crayboff> sweet
<Vesayth> crayboff: what interface is your internet coming from, and what interface is sharing the connect?
<mmu_man> .. oh http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/134/ :)
<kn100> !ot
<Vesayth> crayboff: ex: eth0 and eth1
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<geirha> mmu_man: Yes, just like that. apt:<comma-separated list of packages>
<Code_Bleu> m0u5e: too many times everyone stays in a channel, people come in and ask a question and prob a good percentage are surfing the web and not looking at the channel...although questions being asked in the channel could be answered if notified some way of questions without having to read everything going on in the channel
<mmu_man> geirha yeah thx I just spoted this on google :)
<m0u5e> Code_Bleu: i don't think irc was developed in mind to spefically cater to help channels ... i suppose you could do it with labeling outbound messages with metadata that state if it is a question or solution and then highlighting all "questions" though i'm not sure if thats possible with IRC
<Dr_Willis> dink:  not sure of the specifics.. but i think you need to remove one.. and reinstall grub so that it sees the grub files and menu.lst and stuff from the drive that is installed.
<mmu_man> could have tried booting ubuntu but I'm not sure my 7.4 has it anyway
<Crayboff> Vesayth: my internet is coming via wifi (wlan0 ?)
<geirha> mmu_man: I just typed "man apturl" in a terminal :)
<mmu_man> [02:09] <mmu_man> could have tried booting ubuntu but I'm not sure my 7.4 has it anyway
<lstarnes> mmu_man: 7.04 has been unsupported for a while
<Crayboff> Vesayth: i'm not sure where it'd be sharing from
<Dr_Willis> dink:  ive fought with grub so many times i normally can get it going.. but its hard to tell someone remotely what needs to be done.
<mmu_man> ^^ in BeOS atm :p
<davidquesada> the sound controls dosn't show anything about ALSA
<geirha> mmu_man: I think it was added in 7.10
<bcrawl> hey all, I just got hellanzb to start working on my box. I heard that i could make firefox download nzbs to a specific folder. I dont really want to use a front end such as lottanzb if I can avoid it. Is there any way to get firefox drop the nzb files in a specified folder.
<mmu_man> lstarnes ENOSPC to upgrade, need to backup and reinstall anyway, lots broken
<m0u5e> Code_Bleu: like i said, i you have programming experience, do it :D i'm sure someone will find it useful especially if it is well designed / has a nice and easy to use interface
<mmu_man> same for debian on the other box...
<mmu_man> btw, apt: is nice but limited to debian-based OSes...
<dink> Dr_Willis, I just installed +built a couple of bin and installed some stuff, would it be less effort to just format both drives reinstall?
<mmu_man> I suggested on the FreeDesktop.org to standardize a more generic install: uri scheme, but it didn't seem to get much interest
<mmu_man> there seems to be some thing from Suse which instead uses package meta files as xml with a custom mime type... that seems to be overengineered IMO
<geirha> mmu_man: Packages are named differently between distros. That's the main problem.
<mmu_man> yeah I know
<mmu_man> between OSes also :p
<myk_robinson> how do i keep ubuntu from asking me for a keyring password in order to join a wireless network?
<Code_Bleu> m0u5e: It would be hard to write one if everyone in the IRC channel doesnt use the same syntax...it would be nice if there were some global syntax for when you ask a question (ie. ?what is IRC?) starting all questions with a ?...then it might be easier to program something to look for this
<Code_Bleu> m0u5e: Thanks for taking the time to read the post and commenting...i appreciate it
<dink> How would I know if the MBR is on a drive?
<davidquesada> still now working.. :(
<josh_boudreau> can someone help me get my logitech quick cam messenger working please
<Jordan_U> dink: You probably just need to remove one of the ubuntu installations then re-install grub following the standard instructions ( the new installation will point to the /boot that is left )
<davidquesada> I have a hp pavilion dv6
<Jordan_U> !grub | dink
<ubottu> dink: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dink> Jordan_U, thanks
<scott> hi, I'm trying to install a deb, but I get the error: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgnome2.0-cil (>= 2.16.0)
<Jordan_U> dink: np
<AmnesiaUK> anyone have a clue?
<AmnesiaUK> how to resolve the problem?
<josh_boudreau> anyone?
<dink> scott, did you try installing libgnome2.0-cil and then try and reinstall?
<AmnesiaUK> dink, its already installed with the newest version
<AmnesiaUK> that's what it tells me
<yaris123456789> when i run exec(wget -r -q something.com & echo $!), the script keeps on hanging instead of displaying its PID. how to solve this ?
<geirha> yaris123456789: What language?
<ricree> Does anyone know of a good resource for pulseaudio issues?  I just installed Ubuntu on a new laptop, and it is showing no hardware output devices
<josh_boudreau> no one can help me install my webcam?
<sebsebseb> josh_boudreau: you can configure web cams with a program called cheese
<sebsebseb> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My experience with webcams in linux.. either you plug them and they work.. or they are totally unsupported.. :(
<AmnesiaUK> what about Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgnome2.0-cil (>= 2.16.0)
<josh_boudreau> it shows my cam works in gusty
<josh_boudreau> but im runnin the newest one
<EricJ1186> All right, I did my clean reinstall of 9.04 (sorry for taking so long)
<EricJ1186> how do I do my drivers for my graphics card?
<Codex_> I still dont understand this GParted thing :( I still keep getting my data deleted... The problem is that there are 4 primary partitions that all have some data in it. And I dont know how to keep the data by change the primary partition to extended one?
<yaris123456789> geirha: php
<Jordan_U> EricJ1186: Most likely System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<EricJ1186> No... I was in here earlier at that driver was destroying my X Server
<AmnesiaUK> EricJ1186, or you can install envyng and do it that way^^
<EricJ1186> I have a Geforce 250 GTS (two of them)
<AmnesiaUK> EricJ1186, sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<EricJ1186> okay, I'll try that
<AmnesiaUK> then envyng-core -t
<Jordan_U> EricJ1186: Before you try that know how to recover if it fails!
<smerz> Codex_: you need to create an extended partition in order to create more partitions in overall on that harddisk, this is not specific to GParted but a general "issue"
<EricJ1186> well, so far, I've had to do a clean install
<EricJ1186> basically, if I go to the hardware drivers, activate it, then restart, I bot into the terminal, and then I cannot access the GUI or the X Server
<vitotb> hola
<Jordan_U> EricJ1186: re-installing just because of bad driver install is overkill :) Next time try booting into recovery mode and choose "Fix X"
<gubuntero> hola!!!
<geirha> yaris123456789: Been a while since I've touched php, but from what I can tell, exec does not run the command in a shell. And the shell is the one that interprets the & and $!.
<Cryptic_1onkey> I am happy to stick with 8.10 long term support addition
<EricJ1186> did that
<Codex_> smerz: I'm worrying that the xp will be broken if I remove some data. :(
<EricJ1186> it said could not fix
<Jordan_U> Cryptic_1onkey: you mean 8.04? 8.10 is not LTS
<smerz> Codex_: you currently have 4 _primary_ partitions and not a single extended partition correct?
<vitotb> buenas noches, lo siento es que no controlo mucho el ingles (estoy en ello)
<Codex_> smerz: yes
<Cryptic_1onkey> I am happy to stick with 8.04 long term support addition
<gubuntero> de donde sos vitotb???
<geirha> yaris123456789: Try with popen instead
<smerz> Codex_: that's the limit if i recall correctly, I suggest backing up the data from the 4th partition, delete it and create an extended partition
<vitotb> tengo un problema con apache y mysql, alguien puede ayudar, gracias
<kn100> ive downloaded a run file from 4 different places, and every one gets a checksum error, even though i know the files themselves are fine.
<vitotb> de Málaga
<smerz> you can create 4 partitions into that extended partition
<AmnesiaUK> is anyone familiar with: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgnome2.0-cil (>= 2.16.0) ?
<smerz> something like that
<kn100> how can i disable checksum checks
<AmnesiaUK> or atleast know a solution
<kn100> or disable archive integrity checks
<tsukasa_> anyone know how i can get my ssh server to be resilient to slow packets (and not drop the connection). Such as, for example, incredibly onerous deep packet inspection on one side of the ssh
<smerz> kn100: what type of file is it? executable? or a compressed archive?
<kn100> a .run file
<lstarnes> AmnesiaUK: you need a version of libgnome2.0-cil newer than or equal to 2.16.0
<Jordan_U> EricJ1186: Do you remember the exact wording or closer to it? I don't see how that feature would say that fixing failed as it basically just resets your xog.conf
<kn100> ive set it to be executable and tried running it
<chuck_> !es|vitotb,
<ubottu> vitotb,: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<smerz> kn100: chances are it's inbuild (the crc checks)
<AmnesiaUK> lstarnes, and how am I able to get the package name?
<lstarnes> AmnesiaUK: aptitude show libgnome2.0-cil
<vitotb> gracias
<kn100> smerz any ideas how i can fix that
<vitotb> voy a ello ;)
<ard1an> whats the best program for Recording The Desktop ?
<gubuntero> probá con ubuntu-ar
<AmnesiaUK> lstarnes, Not a real package
<smerz> kn100: if the executable checks itself first thing once you execute it, i dont think you can disable it since it's inbuild
<Codex_> smerz: oh, that could work. best way to back up the data would be tar gz? :)
<dayo> AmnesiaUK: that's the name
<gubuntero> eso sí, en la mayoría de los canales de habla hispana, tenés que ser paciente
<AmnesiaUK> dayo, what is?
<Jordan_U> tsukasa_: If won't make ssh more resilient but screen can help with making your "session" not die if your connection does
<dayo> AmnesiaUK: sudo aptitude install libgnome2.0-cil
<AmnesiaUK> aptitude show libgnome2.0-cil
<AmnesiaUK> No current or candidate version found for libgnome2.0-cil
<AmnesiaUK> Package: libgnome2.0-cil
<AmnesiaUK> State: not a real package
<ard1an> whats the best program for Recording The Desktop ?
<FloodBot2> AmnesiaUK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> AmnesiaUK: try looking in the PPAs for it
<AmnesiaUK> dayo, I already did that
<smerz> kn100: virusscanners do this for instance, before running the installation routine the check themselves for consistency
<Brut_PCjr> Test
<Decepticon> test failed!
<kitche> !best | ard1an
<ubottu> ard1an: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vitotb> gracias a todos voy a buscar
<innovate2000> hello all you gurus!
<kitche> ard1an: but maybe the recordthedesktop app
<smerz> Codex_: you could copy the stuff onto one of the other partitions, space permitting
<kn100> smerz http://mibbit.com/pb/5qv3Zb
<AmnesiaUK> dayo, I've already got the newest package
<Codex_> smerz: I have plenty of space. :)
<AmnesiaUK> dayo, that's what it tells me
<ard1an> i try 2 software i think they Crash my Computer
<chuck_> !sp|gubuntero,
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<dayo> AmnesiaUK: aptitude show libgnome2.0-cil     what does the 4th line (Version:) say?
<chuck_> !es|gubuntero,
<ubottu> gubuntero,: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<smerz> Codex_: then that's the easiest way, make sure you dont get mixed up between your partitions
<smerz> kn100: i dont know if you can manually unpack that file
<Codex_> smerz: hope this live installation can easily mount the ntfs drives :)
<kn100> how can i try
<smerz> kn100: sh ./some-run-package --extract-only target_directory
<AmnesiaUK> dayo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/173974/
<smerz> apparently thats the command to only unpack a .run file
<smerz> Codex_: it can easily mount ntfs files, but i dont know if GParted can resize NTFS partitions
<smerz> err drives i mean of course
<smerz> I have 3-4 nts filesystems here which i really want to swap over to ext4
<kn100> smerz will try now
<AmnesiaUK> lstarnes, S partitions
<Codex_> smerz: at least the installation program can do that, since I already resized them few times. But couldnt create extended partition yet. :)
<myself> w00t
<AmnesiaUK> lstarnes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/173974/ *
<dayo> AmnesiaUK: that's odd. looks like it's not installed
<AmnesiaUK> dayo, :S
<smerz> Codex_: yeah the trick for the extended partition is that the extended partition in itself is a "primary partition" in which you write data for other partitions, so if you have 4 primary partitions you cannot create an extended partition even if you have XXX gb space unpartitioned
<smerz> Codex_: as i said this is not a GParted thing, this applies to all partition programs
<AmnesiaUK> dayo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/173976/
<dayo> AmnesiaUK: start synaptic and search for libgnome2.0-cil. if the box next to the package name is green, then it's installed. if it's not green, then install via synaptic.
<Crayboff> How can I share my my internet access with my laptop, I am using Wicd
<smerz> kn100: apparently some .run files use other commands for this purpose, there is a small list of em in this thread-> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-370580.html
<Crayboff> errr
<Crayboff> How can I share my my internet access with my xbox, I am using Wicd
<kn100> smerz http://mibbit.com/pb/fOaQis
<smerz> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<AmnesiaUK> dayo, It's green
<smerz> Crayboff: you can share your internet using "firestarter" it's a small firewall gui (although i would recommend some network knowledge in order to use this package)
<EricJ1186> envgng-core -t was not found
<dayo> AmnesiaUK: try   sudo dpkg -a --configure
<innovate2000> I have a simple question - I just dd zero'd a brand new 1TB drive (used Gparted to format the drive - but the computer was set to AHCI - but that didn't work - 3 of 10 drives were "damaged" - once I switched to non-AHCI the rest of the drives formatted (ext3) without errors. I read that I might be able to reformat the drive if I zero it out first) - it took most of the day - the drive...
<innovate2000> ...activity light just stopped - but the bash prompt has not returned - and I've read that I should not stop the process for fear of further damaging the drive and rendering it unusable. I have a few more cycles of this to do on this drive and the others as well - but I have no idea what to do now - should I continue to just wait?
<AmnesiaUK> EricJ1186, try envyng
<princess>  How can I share my my internet access with my xbox
<smerz> kn100: chances are all those files you downloaded are indeed corrupted ;((
<EricJ1186> all right, that gave me a list of commands, I want the textual interface?
<AmnesiaUK> dayo, nope still the same error:)
<Crayboff> smerz: i'm using wicd, would that work with it?
<smerz> Crayboff: yes it should, can't see any reason why it shouldn't
<princess> crayboff: what is wicd
<Crayboff> alright, i'll look into it smerz
<Crayboff> princess: it is an alternate network manager
<Jordan_U> Crayboff: It is much easier to share your connection with network-manager
<AmnesiaUK> dayo, even libgnome2.24-cil is installed
<princess> and how do i get that because i am also trying to get my xbox connected
<Jordan_U> Crayboff: Is there a reason you don't want to use network-manager?
<lstarnes> AmnesiaUK: sounds like whatever you're installing has outdated dependencies
<AmnesiaUK> lstarnes, anyway to downgrade?
<Crayboff> Jordan_U: the problem is, before, network-manager broke on me and I couldn't access the internet at home, only at school, wicd finally made it work
<dayo> lstarnes: AmnesiaUK: what are u actually trying to install that needs libgnome2?
<smerz> Jordan_U: because it's buggy? :( I haven't used network manager ever, always ditched it real quick
<Crayboff> i haven't tried any new versions, Jordan_U
<AmnesiaUK> dayo, usenext
<lstarnes> AmnesiaUK: it would be better to find a better version of the package
<AmnesiaUK> lstarnes, guess there isnt any, + there isnt a source available
<EricJ1186> the problem is
<kn100> smerz but ive used 6 different mirrors now
<lstarnes> AmnesiaUK: report the bug to the package maker?
<EricJ1186> this versio that I am installing is the same one as the Hardware Driver has
<smerz> kn100: heh well give me a mirror
<EricJ1186> and that one crashed my X server
<EricJ1186> someone in here earlier said I should just install the one for my video card
<smerz> unreal tournament, can't harm my machine :D:D
<AmnesiaUK> lstarnes, I could.... though I guess they wont be bothered:p
<smerz> kn100 ill try it out for you :)
<kn100> smerz you will need the original disks or copies *cough torrent cough*
<pw-toxic> hi
<kn100> http://www.princessleia.com/UT.php
<kn100> thats the guide im following
<Jordan_U> Crayboff: I would try nm again, especially if you want to do internet sharing ( as long as you are running Ubuntu 8.10+ )
<kn100> used that file, and its earlier versions that i found, all with crc errors
<pw-toxic> this is weird.. i have installed the  "CompizConfig Settings Manager" on my notebook, but i dont know how i can install it on my desktop... i just cant remember the name of this application where i can change nearly anything of compiz on my own
<pw-toxic> do i need special sources to install it?
<kn100> pw-toxic
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<pw-toxic> Jordan_U, thx!
<smerz> kn100: hmm well I can tell you so much that crc errors only occur when there is an integrity issue. just studied them at university ;o(
<No92> does someone know how i can mount .disk files?
<Crayboff> Jordan_U: i'm just nervous that I will not be able to access the internet again
<EricJ1186> okayy
<Jordan_U> pw-toxic: np, remember in the futer though that apt / synaptic has search :)
<EricJ1186> that driver did it again
<EricJ1186> I need help ASAP
<pw-toxic> Jordan_U, can you tell me how i could have found out the name of it?
<kn100> smerz yeah but how can there be an integrity error on all these files
<vitotb> hola, perdonadme de nuevo alguien me podría indicar como conectar con un irc en castellano
<vitotb> gracias
<kn100> i got 12 copies fro like 10 different sites
<EricJ1186> Can ANYONE help me?
<smerz> kn100: chances are that all the mirror sites obtained a bogus file from the original site ;(
<kn100> i can get it to run in wine but the anticheat that comes with it gives too many false positives
<smerz> that would be my bet
<xangua>  ubottu: !es | vitotb
<ubottu> vitotb: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pw-toxic> Jordan_U, hmm i just have missed it while reading... probably because the name was too long ;)
<kn100> smerz it runs very well in wine
<Jordan_U> pw-toxic: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manger, or from the terminal "apt-cache search compiz settings"
<kn100> smerz just online doesnt like working
<chuck_> !es|vitotb,
<ubottu> vitotb,: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pw-toxic> Jordan_U, i remebered a short name of this application.. anyway - thanks
<Jordan_U> pw-toxic: np
<smerz> but online is the most importand part i know ;)
<kn100> pw-toxic ccsm
<smerz> is there no other source you can obtain this file from? independent from all these mirrors?
<kn100> smerz i was thinking of setting up a VM for this
<treyh> what log analyzer for UFW do you recommend?
<smerz> naah i wouldn't recommend it
<EricJ1186> Hello?
<kn100> smerz i looked everywhere
<kn100> smerz even tried 4shared
<chaorain> has anyone figured out how to put photos on the DSi?
<chuck_> EricJ1186,  What driver are you trying to install
<EricJ1186> It was the Nvidia Accelerated Graphics Driver Version 180
<Jordan_U> EricJ1186: Have you tried starting in recovery mode and choosing Fix X?
<kn100> smerz playing online is possible, but all the good servers have utdc
<EricJ1186> I install it, and it loads me into the terminal
<EricJ1186> from there, I cannot do much
<chuck_> EricJ1186, sorry do not know nvidia
<innovate2000> Jordan_U & EricJ1186: Might it be a restricted driver?
<hacktolive> can I have both GNOME and KDE running on the same PC at the same time? I don't mean KDE/GNOME apps, but the Desktop environment itself... ?
<EricJ1186> that's what I said earlier
<Jordan_U> EricJ1186: Just run "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then "sudo reboot"
<EricJ1186> someone told me to just use the Nvidia driver on their site
<innovate2000> I've used Nvidia several times and when it didn't install with (k)ubuntu - I tried the Restricted drivers and it went in ok
<chuck_> hacktolive, no
<AnswerGuy> hacktolive: what does that really mean?  What is "the desktop environment" other than a collection of different components (apps)
<aiuw> I have Ubuntu 8.10 on another partition that I can mount, is there a way to run apt-get update/upgrade on it without booting into it?
<hacktolive> chuck_: thanks, I suspected that
<Jordan_U> hacktolive: You can run two X servers
<AnswerGuy> X only sees one process as the "sessions manager" and will only allow one app to be the window manager (at any given time)
<coz_> aiuw,  if you can get to console you might be able to
<hacktolive> AnswerGuy: I don't really know that...
<EricJ1186> Ityped in that string, Jordan, and nothing happened
<ricree> does anyone know a good source for pulseaudio problems?  No output devices are showing up when I try to use it, and I am getting no sound
<EricJ1186> the sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aiuw> coz_: ?
<Jordan_U> EricJ1186: It won't give any output but when you reboot X should start as it wont try to load the proprietary driver
<EricJ1186> okay let me try
<coz_> aiuw,  what happens when you try boot into that? does it drop to a text console?
<donavan01> anyone in here used cairo-dock .... trying to get my icons to not looks so pixelated
<hacktolive>  Jordan_U: tell me more... would that be like running one on "<alt>+<F1>" and other on "<alt>+<F2>"   ?
<coz_> donavan01,  yes I use cairo dock
<coz_> donavan01,  which video card?
<youwin> is there a way to make window resizes update while dragging the window?
<coz_> youwin,  in compiz?
<chuck_> !pulseaudio|ricree,
<ubottu> ricree,: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<youwin> just gnome
<aiuw> coz_: well, I don't have an internet connection with it
<coz_> youwin,  oh not sure then
<hacktolive> Jordan_U: I meant: <ctrl> + <alt> + >f1>
<Jordan_U> hacktolive: Yes, or you could run one X server inside a window within the other with xnest / xepher
<donavan01> coz_   its a radion x500
<EricJ1186> Jordon - didn't work
<EricJ1186> back in terminal
<Crayboff> can someone here help me with Firestarter setup?
<ricree> thank you chuck, but I already went through that guide and haven't been able to get it to work.  Do you have and other suggestions?
<coz_> donavan01,  ok which version of cairo-dock do you have?    cairo-dock  --version
<youwin> right now it sohws a blue border around the new size of the window, you list the  mouse button and it goes to that size
<youwin> how is it done with compiz?
<AnswerGuy> hacktolive: you could run multiple X servers with startx -- :1 & startx -- :2 --- and yes, you'd switch among them using [Ctrl]+[Alt]+[F*] keys (or using the chvt command)
<donavan01> coz_ 2.0
<coz_> youwin,  are you sure that is not compiz?
<hacktolive> Jordan_U: interesting, thanks a lot
<innovate2000> ericj: what does "dmesg tail" return?
<youwin> i have the best appearance settings
<chuck_> ricree, hold tight
<coz_> donavan01,  ok  you have to start cairo dock without opengl with an ati card right now
<youwin> windows jiggle
<AnswerGuy> hacktolive: or you could run Xnest or Xepher ... to run one X server in a window within another
<Jordan_U> EricJ1186: OK, do you remember where you put the nvidia driver installer?
<coz_> donavan01,  to do that by terminal the command is    cairo-dock
<coz_> donavan01,  and could I see a screenshot of your pixelated icons?
<Crayboff> can someone here help me with Firestarter setup?
<EricJ1186> no, I used envyng and it did it on it's own
<coz_> donavan01,  they should not be pixelated because they are all ... or should be.. svg
<AnswerGuy> hacktolive: or you could configure a VNC server to run KDE or GNOME (and access that via a VNC viewer, which, of course, would run in a window under your other X
<pw-toxic> where can i find my grub config file?  my windows doesnt show up on grub ;/
<rcrocker> is anyone using cedega and Ubuntu with the open source ati driver ?
<youwin> oh sorry it IS compiz, I just put visual settings down to the bottom and it does resize like i want it to
<m0u5e> ugh so i tried both swfdec and gnash, and i have to say while swfdec may seem more of a flash hack, it works better than gnash with flash videos and the such
<AnswerGuy> hacktolive: you could even create a virtual machine ... and run the "other" environment there (again, connecting to it via a VNC viewer)
<coz_> youwin, ok  open ccsm and go to the window management category
<coz_> youwin,   then click on the resize window plugin to get into it's settings
<youwin> ah ok, I needed to install the compiz configuration package
<chaorain> has anyone figured out how to put photos on the Nintendo DSi?
<donavan01> coz_ ... well I have tried changing to the non-open-GL and it seems to be a lot better and honestly I don't need the pretty stuff anyways ... give me a min and I will get you a screen shot
<coz_> youwin,  go to the general tab  and under  Default resize mode  choose stretch  but not normal  that doesn work for anyone really
<RHorse> pw-toxic, /root/grub/menu.list
<EricJ1186> one thing I see is Clocksource unstable, but there is a lot of stuff before that
<EricJ1186> any idea?
<Jordan_U> EricJ1186: Still there?
<Crayboff> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<hacktolive> Jordan_U, AnswerGuy: thanks for the good ideas, I really appreciate it
<EricJ1186> yeah
<Jordan_U> hacktolive: np
<EricJ1186> I wrote - Envyng did my driver
<coz_> donavan01,  ok
<pw-toxic> RHorse, thanks
<EricJ1186> so I have no idea where it installed it
<donavan01> does the print screen button give me a screen shot in ubuntu ?
<Crayboff> yes
<AnswerGuy> Speaking of virtual machines ... I've been following the HOWTO on running Ubuntu/KVM at http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualization-with-kvm-on-ubuntu-8.10-p2
<Viper550> donavan01, and even more conviently, lets you save it
<coz_> donavan01,  yes  and alt+printscreen gives a screenshot of the focused window only
<progre55> hi people! I've installed ubuntu as dual boot to my cousin, but he, asshole, cannot use it.. so now I have to format it back to ntfs so that his goddamn windows could see it as an extra drive.. how would I do it, please somebody ) appreciate!
<AnswerGuy> ... and I'm having one little problem ... they can't seem to connect to my local network!
<chuck_> ricree, have you tried this  http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup  also there  is someone that comes here that seems to know a lot about pulse so if that does not fix it check back in here
<chaorain> any one know if I install Ubuntu on my Dell XPS M1730 Laptop Can I still get support from dell?
<Jordan_U> EricJ1186: Ok, run "sudo envyng" and procede to uninstall the driver
<Laundry> why aren't some programs showing up in synaptic?
<ricree> thank you for the help, chuck.   I'll go take a look at it now
<coz_> donavan01, if you are using compiz  and have the screenshot plugin enabled  just hold down super while you drag over what you want to screenshot
<Laundry> i'm pretty sure i enabled all the repositories
<Laundry> stuff like xchat and irssi is missing
<treyh> whats a good log analyzer for UFW
<AnswerGuy> I'm connected to them via their VNC servers (I've got two of them running)  and everything looks fine
<EricJ1186> all right - how do I install the drivers I need to?
<Laundry> but they're showing up in the generic add/remove program
<Daps> anyone know a good vmware help channel?
<AnswerGuy> I presume I'm doing something wrong with the bridging
<Jordan_U> chaorain: Not official advice but I would assume that you would still get hardware support from Dell no matter what OS you use
<youwin> thanks that was it
<coz_> youwin,  cool
<Daps> that was a stupid question... forget about it.. i forget to put the # before vmware in my search....
<Crayboff> can someone here help me with Firestarter setup?
<Jordan_U> EricJ1186: No idea on that one, do you need 3D acceleration or just full resolution?
<chaorain> Jordan_U, you think it would still be under warranty?
<EricJ1186> both really
<EricJ1186> I wanted to get some games up/I have a guide on SLi in Linux
<AnswerGuy> Can anyone offer some suggestions for troubleshooting that?
<Jordan_U> chaorain: I would expect so ( the harware warrentee, not any software warentee ). Call Dell support and ask
<junior_> how to config gtk-recordMyDesktop soundboard?
<coz_> junior_,  soundboard?
<No92> ARGH i hate myself!
<donavan01> coz_ http://imagebin.ca/view/kSypLbA.html
<EricJ1186> so what can I do?
<chaorain> Jordan_U, ty
<coz_> donavan01,  oh I see  some of the icons are not svg   that window icon what is that for??
<donavan01> coz_  XP virtual machine to run some apps that dont like Wine very well
<frog> hi, i have copied some stuff with cp. now i wanna skip the copied part and add only the new files.tried rsync, but it seems to copy everything . how can i skip the copied stuff?
<coz_> donavan01,  ok let me find an svg icon to replace that hold on
<EricJ1186> well, let me install my sound card drivers first
<frog> sorry
<EricJ1186> I'll get back to everyone when I do - thanks so much Jordan, I am finally able to see my GUI
<Jordan_U> chaorain: np
<frog> it ok, rsync seems to skip it
<xcqte> first i turned of my computer while upgrading til 09 making me have to install unbuntu with wubi in windows, but on a disk to f-ing small for my previos ubuntu disk so ive lost every thing i had while i stil have it >: d
<photoio> i'm trying to help someone setup a Microsoft vpn connection and having trouble- i installed the network vpn plug-in for you ubuntu-but suspect i am missing something as it doesn't work.
<Jordan_U> EricJ1186: np, whish I could have been more help getting full support though :)
<benc> where are site-packages on python2.6 on Jaunty?
<photoio> is anybody familiar with setting up a vpn with the vpn style connection?
<xcqte> does anyone know how i can mount a .disk file : (
<RHorse> frog, use rsync with the check for newer file option: try man rsync
<donavan01> coz_  what about the applets like CPU or RAM on the side (not in the screenshoot)  they are so pixelated it feels like im back in the days of windows 3.1 when I have them up .... is that the ATI issues you were talking about earlier?
<xcqte> im literarely crying here because i have screwed every thing up so hard....
<coz_> donavan01,  ok  download this  http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/132551/windowslogo.svg
<chaorain> xcqte, I don't think a .disk file can be mounted
<coz_> donavan01,   create a folder in Home  named  "icons"  drop it in there..then right click that icon on the dock ..configure this applet... and change locations of the icon to the one you just downloaded
<mgmuscari> sigh... anyone hear anything about 9.04 installation locking up on desktops?
<mgmuscari> ati chipset and video card, opteron 185 processor
<coz_> mgmuscari,   I am not aware of it  are you sure the video driver is installed correctly?
<Twiddle> Anyone good with hellanzb installation, the peeps at the hella channel aren't answering me and I really need some help?
<xcqte> chaorain: seriously? is there no way i can open it then and get my files out?
<Jordan_U> xcqte: What program created the .disk file?
<mgmuscari> coz_, the disk is blank, i wiped it and am doing a clean install
<Laundry> is it possible to change the icon in the top left corner of the screen
<xcqte> Jordan_U: wubi installer
<Laundry> or is that compiled in
<coz_> mgmuscari,  ooo   and it is locking up?
<dooner> xcqte, where did the .disk file come from?  Is it a disk image? in the terminal what does file  filename.disk say it is
<mgmuscari> installation freezes at 62% with x86_64 version and 25% with i386 version
<xudongri> hello
<xudongri> hello
<xudongri> hello
<scott9876> I know someone can help me out on this one
<chaorain> xcqte, where did you get it?
<mgmuscari> not enough ram maybe? system only has 1gb
<coz_> mgmuscari,   you might want to check the disk  when you first run thta disk  to see if it has errors
<mgmuscari> already ran the chksum on the cd
<xcqte> dooner: installing ubuntu through wubi, wubi.com
<mgmuscari> on both 64 bit and 32 bit discs
<Pafs321> hi! why do you guys chose to use ubuntu?? i use it cuzz well it was the only one i knew till last month when i installed it...
<chaorain> xcqte, if you made it what program did you use?
<coz_> mgmuscari,  understood but there is a check disk option when you start the disk up
<coz_> mgmuscari,  how much system memory do you have?
<donavan01> coz_ I am using the .icons folder I already have... got a ton of them in there ... but it didn't seem to change the look of it at all when I changed it ... I just copied the the existing launcher from the top menu should I have created a new one directly in cairo?
<Jordan_U> xcqte: Ahh, it's probably just an ext file system in a file then, have you tried "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.disk /mnt" ?
<Twiddle> Anyone good with hellanzb installation, the peeps at the hella channel aren't answering me and I really need some help?
<dooner> xcqte, Err I don't do windows so no idea. so the .disk file is the file the wubi created for ya.
<scott9876> can someone help
<xcqte> dooner: yes it is a virtual harddisk
<mgmuscari> coz_1: 1gb
<coz_> donavan01,   well did you right click that dock icon  configure   change locations?  if so close the dock and reopen it to see if it is picking it up
<scott9876> I found a fix to a problem but when I reboot I have to reissue the command
<xcqte> Jordan_U: no im not so good at stuf like that ill check it out tho. give me a sec
<Jordan_U> xcqte: There is certainly a way to mount it, as it's mounted when you are running your wubi install
<Dr_Willis> scott9876:  depending on the command. you could put the command in /etc/rc.local as a 'fix'
<xcqte> yes it must sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.disk /mntbut both ubuntu.com and google have failed me
<coz_> donavan01,  i tried that icon  here is is working well
<innovate2000> I just dd zero'd a brand new 1TB drive (used Gparted to format the drive - but the computer was set to AHCI - but that didn't work - 3 of 10 drives were "damaged" - once I switched to non-AHCI the rest of the drives formatted (ext3) without errors. I read that I might be able to reformat the drive if I zero it out first) - it took most of the day - the drive activity light just stopped - but...
<innovate2000> ...the bash prompt has not returned - and I've read that I should not stop the process for fear of further damaging the drive and rendering it unusable. I have a few more cycles of this to do on this drive and the others as well - but I have no idea what to do now - should I continue to just wait?
<xcqte> woach it pasted in a sentence there im sorry
<mgmuscari> ugh
<donavan01> coz_ still not changing it ... I tried changing this to a completely different looking icon different name and it still stays as the same one
<mgmuscari> i give up on this stupid computer
<donavan01> coz_ could it be the theme I am using ?
<mgmuscari> maybe i'll just move all my music onto my laptop and sell the damned thing for parts
<scott9876> Dr_Willis: this is the command echo enable,0xffffffff | sudo tee /proc/acpi/ibm/hotkeyt
<mgmuscari> music is all i use the desktop for anymore anyway
<coz_> donavan01,  it's more than possible yes   also
<coz_> donavan01,  it could be the config
<dooner> xcqte, well it is a diskimage so you should be able to mount it.
<Dr_Willis> scott9876:  so put that command in /etc/rc.local  befor the 'exit' line. (that is the last command of the file)
<mgmuscari> thanks coz_, i'm gonna give up on this POS for now
<Twiddle> Anyone able to help a newbie out?
<mgmuscari> bye
<coz_> donavan01,  if you dont mind starting again go into /home/yourname/.config/cairo-dock/current theme
<dooner> xcqte, does it not boot anymore?
<coz_> mgmuscari,  ok
<coz_> donavan01,  then delete only the cairo-dock.conf file in there
<coz_> donavan01,  restart the dock and see if the icon changes
<dooner> !ask | Twiddle
<ubottu> Twiddle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<progre55> hi people! I've installed ubuntu as dual boot to my cousin, but he, asshole, cannot use it.. so now I have to format it back to ntfs so that his goddamn windows could see it as an extra drive.. how would I do it, please somebody ) appreciate!
<scott9876> Dr_Willis:  will that work for all users or just the one logged on
<donavan01> coz_ tried changing back to the default ... no go ... going to kill the .config now
<xcqte> dooner: indeed just need to know how but got an answer from jordan_u so i'll try that. no i messed up :/
<coz_> donavan01,  ok
<JumpinJa1kalope> does anybody know how to tell what tabs are open in a firefox session using the command line?
<Trunkz> Hi all. I've currently got Jaunty installed on my netbook. I'm going to install Windows 7 on my XP partition. Will this mess up my grub loadup? or will win7 not mess around with that
<coz_> Trunkz,  yes it might
<Trunkz> coz_: would it be easy to rectify?
<coz_> Trunkz,  you will most likely have to reinstall grub via  an ubuntu live cd
<Trunkz> I've got an ubuntu live usb =p
<coz_> Trunkz,  trying to remember how hold on
<dooner> Trunkz, most like it will.  windows 7 creates a couple of partitions IIRC
<Trunkz> (Using a samsung nc10, its optical drive-less)
<treyh> what is a good log analyzer for UFW
<Twiddle> Could anyone guess why a .config will allow me to change the settings when using gedit and to save my changes but when actually using the program, the program acts like I did not change anything and still runs the default config?
<GNUix> Twiddle: whats the program and where is the config?
<Twiddle> it's hellanzb
<Trunkz> dooner: eh lol.. why?
<coz_> Trunkz,   http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/132551/REINSTALL%20GRUB
<donavan01> coz_ tried that and still in the same place ... I think its something with the rendering ... even the names above the Icons are kinda fuzzy
<Jordan_U> !grub | Trunkz
<ubottu> Trunkz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gooody> i was planning to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 but it says that there is no version of AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver available that works with my hardware and may reduce desktop effects and performance after upgrade. why does 9.04 doesn't support my hardware?
<GNUix> Twiddle: I'm not familiar with it.. but try dropping to a console and using sudo nano -w /path/to/config and see if that works for you
<coz_> donavan01,  ok go into home directory again  under .config and delete the entire ciaro-dock folder after closeing the dock first
<donavan01> cos_ mind you that doesnt explain why I cant change the Icon on the windows logo though
<EricJ1186> okay
<Jeepste1> hi there
<ariqs>  when I have a program crash in linux, I goto a diff terminal, and kill the process, but the process still shows in the ps -a list, and my tty7 window is still locked up with the program that crashed
<gooody> are there other drivers in 9.04 that may support my hardware?
<dooner> Trunkz,  I not really sure actually.  Some sort of recovery partition.  I've removed it from my desktop so I can't look.  and never bothered to install it on the netbook
<EricJ1186> I am trying to update to this one driver I have on my desktop
<RHorse> hey, there
<Trunkz> alright.
<Jordan_U> gooody: ATI dropped support for your card in their newest proprietary driver and their older driver does not support the new Xorg in jaunty
<coz_> donavan01,   no it doesnt actually but again it may be the theme also you can meet me in #cairo-dock if you like
<EricJ1186> it's called NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.51-pkg1.run
<EricJ1186> how do I do that?
<xcqte> Jordan_U: nothing happened i wrote this: sudo mount -o loop /media/DATA/lolubuntu/disks/side.disk /mnt (i renamed root.disk to side.disk in windows)
<EricJ1186> the Nvidia site said to simply run sh [file name]
<Trunkz> dooner: Not sure what I'll do now. I've got three partitions on there. Two NTFS (some crappy recovery partition that came with the netbook), the xp partition and the ubuntu partition
<coz_> EricJ1186,  well  the repo one doesnt work?
<chuck_> gooody, ubuntu does support ati, ati is lagging in support for ubuntu and linux in general
<Jordan_U> gooody: You may be able to get 3D accelleration without fglrx though, try the jaunty liveCD
<coz_> EricJ1186,   no you cant just run the .sh
<EricJ1186> so what do I need to do?
<gooody> Jordan_U: thanks for the reply
<Jordan_U> xcqte: Your image is now mounted to /mnt if there was no error
<Jordan_U> gooody: np
<tyler_d1> on boot I get an initramfs unknown target type message that just keeps incrementing in number to no avail.... fresh install of 9.04 -- dmraid is installed.
<Stepan1> In the middle of burning a CD, I got an error.  What i noticed what my ROM got unmounted.  Now, I can't even get the cd out.  Any way to remount?  Don't feel like rebooting.
<tyler_d1> anyone help please
<treyh> whats a good log file analyzer for UFW
<coz_> EricJ1186,  ok first   sudo apt-get install  build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` linux-source
<GNUix> treyh: cat + grep + a little awk
<treyh> GNUix: a little awk?
<smerz> Stepan1: did you try unmounting via GUI under the "computer" section ?
<dooner> Trunkz, Well you can try. I never upgraded anything to win 7 (as I don't have any windows pcs :)).
<xcqte> Jordan_U: it is! oh, god thank you so much!
<coz_> EricJ1186,  tell me when that is finished installing
<EricJ1186> I type that all on one line, correct?
<GNUix> treyh: seriously.. look into ulog
<donavan01> coz_ no good still fuzzy and the cario seems to hate the windows Icon ... I think it knows
<Jordan_U> xcqte: np :)
<dooner> Trunkz, I only installed it clean (workstation + vmware fusion image)
<coz_> donavan01,   doesnt make sense  let me open my dock with just cairo-dock hold on
<gooody> Jordan_U: so you suggest to run the live cd to determine if 3D acceleration works without the fglrx?
<Stepan1> smerz: Just tried.  Says unable to mount.  No media in drive.
<pw-toxic> anyone in here having experience with the new linux drivers of creative x-fi soundcard?
<pw-toxic> i dont get it to work ;(
<EricJ1186> it loaded a bit then said "E: couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r
<coz_> donavan01,  no its not that  it looks fine here
<EricJ1186> I just installed my Creative X-Fi
<smerz> Stepan1: it does not offer the unmount option? if so i'll get you the commandline command
<coz_> EricJ1186,  ok  then  install the other things
<EricJ1186> wait what?
<EricJ1186> I was replying to pw-toxic
<Stepan1> smerz: thing is, it unmounted by itself.  It just disappeared from the panel
<coz_> EricJ1186,  oh ok please use nicks so we know who is talking to whom:)
<pw-toxic> EricJ1186, can you  hear sound with your x-fi at the moment?
<EricJ1186> PW-toxic, go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=976683; follow that topic to the T and you will be fine
<EricJ1186> haha, sorry
<GNUix> Stepan1: what does dmesg say? have you checked /media to see if its still mounted? what happens if you try to umount it from the command line?
<coz_> donavan01,  did you install this via the repository?
<EricJ1186> coz_, I ran that line, and it came back with this: E: couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r
<smerz> Stepan1: check whats your CD-rom by using "df" then "unmount /dev/hdX" could work, i'm not even sure
<coz_> EricJ1186,  right so install build-essential  and linux-source
<EricJ1186> ah, separate things
<EricJ1186> sorry
<Stepan1> GNUix: not sure what dmesg is, /media has cdrom, cdrom0, cdrom1.  (i only have 2 drives)
<coz_> EricJ1186,  did the ubuntu repo glx driver not work?
<m0u5e> is there a way to have rotating wallpapers, one per each desktop?
<EricJ1186> no
<EricJ1186> it crashed my Xserver
<coz_> m0uSe  with compiz yes
<EricJ1186> I could only boot into terminal tty1 after installing that, so Jordan helped me get out of it
<donavan01> coz_ followed the instruction from here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock  the Repository section
<smerz> Stepan1: "sudo eject -r"
<IndyGunFreak> m0u5e: not w/ gnome(unless you use compiz)... but w/ KDE it can work
<m0u5e> IndyGunFreak: i am using compiz :D
<pw-toxic> i have done all those steps and i can choose create ALSA driver X-FI waveOut/WaveIn (ALSA) but when i put the "test" button i get an error:
<GNUix> Stepan1: run dmesg on the command line.. if the drive was unmounted it should show the message in there.. if not try umount /media/cdrom.. cdrom0,cdrom1 .. or get a paperclip
<IndyGunFreak> m0u5e: its an option in there somewhere...i don't use compiz, so not sure where
<Stepan1> smerz: that ejected my second drive (with no cd in it)
<donavan01> coz_ think I should try the .deb files ?
<treyh> GNUix: ulog will just put the logs into mysql and etc. I want a log file analyzer
<pw-toxic> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 !  audioconvert ! audioresample !gconfaudiosink: coult not open audio device for plaback.
<m0u5e> IndyGunFreak: well theres a wallpaper option, but it wont let you auto-rotate after a period of time
<coz_> donavan01, mm   well  either the deb pacakges or  compile from svn
<EricJ1186> Okay, I have installed the build-essential and linux-source
<coz_> donavan01,  is this gnome?
<donavan01> coz_  yeah
<coz_> donavan01,   open  system/preferences/administration/synaptic package maanger
<Stepan1> smerz: output of df http://tinypaste.com/6b148
<IndyGunFreak> m0u5e: ok... there was a program in the repositories that i installed (I think in 7.04) that did that
<coz_> donavan01,   click the Search button and type in cairo-dock
<EricJ1186> pw-toxic, I think I had that, what you have to do is once you install the drivers, select your sound card from the preferences>sound menu
<GNUix> treyh: not true.. ulog will log to whatever file/database you want in a format that readable.  If you are looking for something to automaticly read your log files (not the greatest idea) you can look into ossec .. or just google iptables log analyizer
<Jordan_U> gooody: Yes, and maybe try some of the games you like if you have enough RAM to try them on the LiveCD as even with 3D support it will probably not be as fast as with fglrx ( though suspend and hybernate are more likely to work correctly without fglrx :)
<coz_> donavan01,  also are you using xchat?
<IndyGunFreak> !info drapes | m0u5e
<ubottu> m0u5e: drapes (source: drapes): a desktop wallpaper management application for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 177 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<aaron_> does anyone know of a video messaging for aim
<donavan01> coz_ yeah im using xchat
<coz_> donavan01,  then where you type to post  type    /join #cairo-dock
<treyh> GNUix: ty, I will try ulog out
<coz_> donavan01, i will see you there
<IndyGunFreak> m0u5e: i knew there was one.. just couldn't remember what it was called. .. not sure how good iti s nowdays htough
<kdc1956> how do you get 3d setup
<m0u5e> IndyGunFreak: drapes doesnt do what i need it to do, it won't work with compiz and separate workplaces
<smerz> Stepan1: hmm i'm not sure then :( Can't find a way to tell the eject command which cd-rom to use :(
<IndyGunFreak> m0u5e: oh ok, gotcha
<pw-toxic> EricJ1186, maybe i misunderstood you, but i just told you that i tried the "test" button of the "preferences->sound" interface
<GNUix> treyh: keep in mind I have no clue how Ubuntu and UFW work.. but to utilize ulog you will need to have ULOG rules in your firewall
<Stepan1> GNUix: doesnt look like it was unmounted, ill try unmounting those
<EricJ1186> coz_, I have the two things installed (build-essential and linux-source)
<m0u5e> IndyGunFreak: i'm currently using wallpaper-tray which works nicely, but is a little buggy, and won't have different wallpapers for separate work places
<reya276> I'm having some issue playing a DVD movie, can anyone help
<aaron_> anyone know of video messaging client for aim
<GNUix> Stepan1: cool
<EricJ1186> pw-toxic, correct, I had that same error
<stealth-> Im considering writting a program, and I need to write temporary data. Is it okay for me to write data to /tmp/? Im wondering is there is a specific way I should store my data there or if im even allowed. this would not be a ubuntu specific question so if its different in other distros please mention that.
<pw-toxic> EricJ1186, and how did you fix it? ;)
<m0u5e> aaron_: when empathy catches up, i hear it will support video :)
<coz_> EricJ1186,  ok  now  in terminal     gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<EricJ1186> pw, click the drop down box and select your card, if it's AAS or something like that click the other
<IndyGunFreak> m0u5e: ok.. wallpaper try was my next suggestion, but you're right about the different wallpapers
<coz_> EricJ1186,  chane  DISABLED_MODULES=""  to >>   DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<[e> how can i share files between two ubuntu machines? not able to find any info on the net...
<EricJ1186> okay, let me try that
<smerz> Stepan1: post the content of /etc/fstab to no-paste
<stealth-> [e: lots of ways. set up a ftp server (see !ftp) use the scp command, transfer via removable medium. Lots of ways
<reya276> How can I play DVD movies in Ubuntu?
<GNUix> [e: look into NFS shares or scp
<IndyGunFreak> reya276: add the medibuntu repository, and install libdvdcss2
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | reya276
<ubottu> reya276: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<m0u5e> IndyGunFreak: well, its not a HUGE concern... it'd just be nice if there was a visual cue to inform me when i change workplaces :D
<Stepan1> GNUix: umount said all 3 were not mounted accoring to mtab
<Jordan_U> stealth-: Yes, you can write data to /tmp on any *NIX, just be carefull that your app doesn't have a problem with multiple users temporary files having the same name
<[e> i want to share them through my network connection (router)?
<EricJ1186> coz_, it shot out (gksudo: 7353): GtK warning **: cannot open dispaly
<coz_> EricJ1186, o0
<server2> hi ubuntu world it is e-nerd
<m0u5e> IndyGunFreak: i really like the new workplace switch feeling, where the windows switch rather than the wallpaper... but its hard to tell when I switch now :(
<coz_> EricJ1186,   try  sudo gedit
<EricJ1186> maybe I had a typo, let me check
<stealth-> Jordan_U: awesome, thanks. And I can just write it where-ever
<GNUix> Stepan1: you can try and manually mount them (then unmount) or use a paperclip to open the tray
<stealth-> Jordan_U: ?
<EricJ1186> cannot open display
<bastid_raZor> [e; scp would be the easiest way.
<IndyGunFreak> m0u5e: yeah, i been there myself.
<Haris_Amin> anyone using jaunty with intel pro wilress 2915abg card
<Haris_Amin> ?
<dooner> EricJ1186, gksudo gedit
<[e> bastid_raZor, thanks, is it cml?
<stealth-> server2: if your trolling, get lost
<EricJ1186> cannot open display
<tyler_d1> anyone know dmraid very well?
<smerz> Stepan1: an quick and dirty way would be to use the paperclip and press into the small hole/button to force ecject it :D
<EricJ1186> let me check my string for any typos, maybe I missed something
<Stepan1> smerz: fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/173993/
<bastid_raZor> [e; yes, you could also mount the other box in the GUI under Places>Connect to Server
<server2> no i am not trolling
<Stepan1> don't want to use the paperclip, not sure if its still moving
<smerz> Stepan1: "eject -r -v /dev/scd0" or "eject -r -v /dev/scd1"
<elky> i'm having a brain fart... what's the command to do a lookup on a domain and see all the records including mx records?
<smerz> i dont know which one is which
<bastid_raZor> [e; you will need the username and password plus ip address.. connect them via ssh
<unop> elky, dig, nslookup, askmara, etc
<elky> dig! thaaaaat's it. thanks!
<server2> server2 is e-nerd
<bastid_raZor> [e; it'll ask Service Type.. use SSH in the drop down. that is how i stream movies from one box to another. works easier if you're not familiar with cli
<LjL> !offtopic | server2
<ubottu> server2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> stealth-: AFAIK Yes, one other thing you might want to look for depending how robust you want your program to be is that sometimes ( though seldom ) users will specify an alternate tmp directory in the $TMPDIR environment variable
<reya276> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> reya276: np
<[e> bastid_raZor, and under 'server' goes?
<coz_> EricJ1186,  all downloded?
<EricJ1186> coz_, I changed that line to nv nvidia_new
<coz_> ok
<EricJ1186> now what do I do
<stealth-> Jordan_U: cool. I don't think that would be a big issue, but ill keep that in mind. Thanks for the help.
<coz_> EricJ1186,  now  do you have the driver downloded from nvidia?
<coz_> EricJ1186,
<EricJ1186> yeah on my desktop
<Jordan_U> stealth-: np
<EricJ1186> run that?
<coz_> EricJ1186,  ok
<Haris_Amin> guys i'm having problems connectint to wireless connection after a jaunty update
<coz_> EricJ1186,   now get a pencil and paper
<bastid_raZor> [e; the ip of the other box
<Tasem> O; hello. I wanted to ask a few questions about Ubuntu's appearance settings. Namely, are there other windows effects besides how they wobble when I move them? is this customizable? Also, can I change the icon for Filesystem(which I believe is my main Ubuntu file partition) and the Windows and OS X partition icons?
<EricJ1186> okay
<Stepan1> smerz: scd1 ejected my second drive (the one with no probs), scd0 gave http://paste.ubuntu.com/173995/
<coz_> EricJ1186,  do nothing until you hve this allwritten down
<EricJ1186> k
<bastid_raZor> [e; your internal ip of the other box.
<stealth-> Tasem: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<ricree> can anyone help me with sound issues?  I was having problems getting my sound card to show up in output devices for pulse audio.  I follower the tutorial at http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup , and now my sound card shows up, but now all applications are running extremely slow and there's no sound showing up from the applications
<jmspeex> Has anyone ever been able to get network-manager to work at all? Been struggling for nearly half an our just to add a plain wifi connection
<Haris_Amin> i have a wep encrypted connection (10 digit)....i see all of the networks in network manager including mine...but when i try to connect it just keeps on prompting me for password...
<stealth-> Tasem: ccsm is a compiz settings manager
<coz_> EricJ1186,  #1   ctrl+alt+F1   #2   log in    #3   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  #4  cd to location of driver  /home/yourname/Desktop
<Tasem> Ah O:
<Tasem> It couldnt find the package though
<coz_> EricJ1186,  #5   sudo   NV  then hit tab to complete name of pacakg
<Tasem> I'm using Jaunty by the way.
<Haris_Amin> but i know that the connection works...i'm currently using it on my linux partition
<Haris_Amin> soryr i meant windows partition
<Tasem> Im pretty sure this is the Jainty room now, isnt it? O:
<coz_> EricJ1186,   then answer yes to all then   sudo  init 6   to reboot
<usser> Tasem, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<EricJ1186> okay, let me try that, then get back to you
<[e> bastid_raZor, 'connection refused by server'...
<Tasem> O; there it is. Thank you very much, usser, and stealth
<coz_> EricJ1186,  make sure you write those commands  down properly or it wont work
<ricree> I take that back.  I'm getting sound, but it's slow and extremely, extremely choppy
<bastid_raZor> [e; do you have ssh installed and working on both boxes?
<Jordan_U> Tasem: Almost every icon you see ( in any application ) is configurable with varying degrees of dificulty, I think ( thoug I don't use gnome / nautilus myself ) that you can change the drive icons in their properties when you right click them
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | Tasem
<ubottu> Tasem: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ricree> anyone have any idea where to start fixing this issue?
<server2> i am having problem's with shockwave flash in firefox i am running intrepid ibex 8.10 pls help
<Tasem> O: Thank you, everyone
<[e> bastid_raZor, do i need the sshfs package?
<jmspeex> Anyone can help me get started with network manager?
<smerz> Stepan1: try using sudo, next try this command: "sudo eject -s -v /dev/sdc0"
<bastid_raZor> [e; you would need openssh-server package on both.
<The_Jag> Has anyone a ASUS W5Fm laptop?
<omnipotentduo> hey what channel is the new to the server world?
<Tasem> Now, one last question, I wanted to change my computer's name, but the networking tab isnt in the system administration tab. Did they change the name for Jaunty or something?
<Stepan1> smerz: same issue
<Jordan_U> jmspeex: It's installed by defualt, you can access it with the applet at the top right of the screen and change preferences in System > Preferences > Networking
<treyh> GNUix: I used fwlogwatch and suits my needs
<bastid_raZor> Tasem; /etc/hostname is one way of changing it.. if that is where you're going
<The_Jag> Anyone has issue with ALSA?
<jmspeex> Jordan_U: That's as far as I got. No matter what I do from there has absolutely no effect
<Stepan1> smerz: okay, i used the paper clip, it was still spinning
<Jordan_U> jmspeex: What are you trying to do? What problem are you having?
<Stepan1> smerz: i guess i should reboot, but i hope it wont unmount again
<[e> bastid_raZor, do i use my own username (from box a) or the username on box b?
<EricJ1186> Coz_ step 5 isn't working for me
<The_Jag> I have a ASUS W5Fm and Ubuntu 9.04 and no sound. Is there any settings I need to do to get the sound working?
<smerz> Stepan1: maybe yeah
<bastid_raZor> [e; username on b box..
<jmspeex> Jordan_U: trying to add a wifi connection. I have no idea what the problem is, it just fails silently. As if the GUI had no backend
<Stepan1> smerz: thanks for your help
<EricJ1186> I type sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.51-pkg1.run
<smerz> Stepan1: oh well it wasnt of any use really ;)
<bastid_raZor> [e; connecting from box a to b use b box username
<ricree> I've been having some sound problems with pulseaudio.  I went through the guide at http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup , which fixed some of my problems, but now the sound  is extremely choppy and slow
<jmspeex> i.e. nothing I had had any visible effect on nm so far
<coz_> EricJ1186,  its not working?
<EricJ1186> it said command not found
<coz_> EricJ1186,   which command
<[e> bastid_raZor, thank you
<EricJ1186> I did "sudo [file name]"
<bastid_raZor> [e; you're welcome. happy file transferring
<Jordan_U> jmspeex: Is your interface and network visable in "iwlist scan" from the terminal?
<Jeepste1> I`m trying to install Ubuntu on a second partition and it doesn`t even get to the desktop before I get "out of range on the monitor
<coz_> EricJ1186, ok  are you sure you are on the Desktop
<[e> bastid_raZor, :)
<coz_> EricJ1186,  isnt that where the nvidia driver is located?
<jmspeex> Jordan_U: eth1      No scan results
<jmspeex> not sure whether that means visible or now
<EricJ1186> yeah it says /Desktop
<jmspeex> not
<Jordan_U> Jeepste1: Have you tried starting in safe graphics mode?
<bastid_raZor> [e;  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto .. read that page and you can connect them without passwords after a small bit of work.
<EricJ1186> and I just saw it on the desktop before going to tty1
<coz_> EricJ1186,    then type    sh NV   then hit tab
<coz_> sorry
<[e> bastid_raZor, that's great info! thanks a lot, again!
<coz_> EricJ1186,  sorry   sudo   sh NV  then hit tab
<EricJ1186> haha that did it
<ricree> The_Jag, try going into System->Administration->users and groups, and make sure that you have set "Use audio devices" under permissions
<EricJ1186> I need to run it as a root, right?
<Jeepste1> I`ll give that a try Jordan_U.. not sure if I did that yesterday
<smerz> Jeepste1: the desktop is appearing but it uses too high of a frequency, your monitor can't handle it. So you need to go into a safe mode and change the default setting (and the refresh rate in particular)
<Jeepste1> BBS
<Jordan_U> jmspeex: It means that your card is detected and a driver for it is loaded but ( unless there are no open networks in range ) it is not working properly for some reason
<ZcHxWm> hi
<slipttees> vpnc support l2tp ipsec ?
<ZcHxWm> si quelq1 parle fr j besoin d'aide
<LjL> !fr | ZcHxWm
<ubottu> ZcHxWm: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jmspeex> Jordan_U: there's an AP within 1 meter and it works fine if I don't try using it using nm (i.e. using /etc/network/interfaces)
<LjL> ZcHxWm: although i recommend avoiding SMS-speak.
<RHorse> jmspeex, it';s on eht0?
<jmspeex> RHorse: eth1
<jmspeex> (wifi)
<slipttees> GUI vpnc in ubuntu ?
<EricJ1186> coz_, completed that list and I am rebooting now
<Jordan_U> jmspeex: Is it broadcasting its ESSID?
<RHorse> wep?
<coz_> EricJ1186,  ok
<jmspeex> Jordan_U: essid broadcast
<coz_> EricJ1186,  is this on another machine?
<The_Jag> @ricree: already done that
<dink> Jordan_U, I got it fixed and running.  Repartitioned the bad install.  and re-installed grub.  Was pretty easy.  Thanks for your help
<jmspeex> RHorse: for now, I'm trying unsecure
<EricJ1186> yeah
<EricJ1186> I have three computers in this room
<Jordan_U> dink: np
<coz_> EricJ1186,  ah ok
<EricJ1186> damn...
<EricJ1186> it's doing the same issues as before
<The_Jag> @ricree: it seems that aplay -l only recognize the modem as audio card
<RHorse> jmspeex, type sudo iwconfig eth1 essid essid_name mode managed
<EricJ1186> when I reboot, it boots as tty1
<ZcHxWm> merci pour rejoin #ubuntu-fr
<EricJ1186> last time this happened, when I uninstalled the driver it worked fine...
<jmspeex> RHorse: done. Now what?
<ricree> The_Jag.  I'm having sound issues myself at the moment.  I just mentioned that since it was the problem one time in the past
<ZcHxWm> ping all fr
<RHorse> jmspeex, type sudo dhclient eth1 and wait for it
<LjL> ZcHxWm: stop it. the french are in -fr.
<jmspeex> Jordan_U, RHorse: In case it helps, the gnome nm applex shows a red X
<ZcHxWm> français
<The_Jag> @ricree: thank anyway I appreciate it. :)
<RHorse> ok np
<ZcHxWm> join me
<EricJ1186> coz_, any ideas?
<Decepticon> how do i prevent word wrap in the terminal. how can i get output thats suppsoed to be on one line and scroll left/right
<LjL> ZcHxWm: français dans #ubuntu-fr, parle anglais ici. MERCI
<slipttees> any idea ?
<coz_> EricJ1186,  you made all the changes  I asked right?
<ZcHxWm> bon arabe
<ZcHxWm> ping all Ar
<coz_> EricJ1186,   ok try   sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm  restart
<jailson_ramalho_> the books on the table
<EricJ1186> yeah
<ricree> I've been having some sound problems with pulseaudio.  I went through the guide at http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup , which fixed some of my problems, but now the sound  is extremely choppy and slow.  Anyone have any suggestions for dealing with this?
<Jeepste1> Jordan_U:  It got up to a blinking cursor on a blank screen then nothing
<ZcHxWm> ok try writ in englesh
<coz_> EricJ1186,   ok did you go    sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm  restart   ?
<EricJ1186> it says "stopping GNOME display, then it restarted it
<coz_> EricJ1186,   and can you boot in?
<EricJ1186> now it is flashing waiting for me to login on the terminal
<coz_> EricJ1186,  ok
<coz_> EricJ1186,   try  sudo  nvidia-xconfig
<ZcHxWm> help me
<Jordan_U> jmspeex: Can you pastebin the output of "nm-tool" ?
<ZcHxWm> fr svp
<EricJ1186> it spit this out:
<jailson_ramalho_> TuNiKo ae fera
<TuNiKo> eae jau
<GNUix> treyh: cool, I'm glad you found something that works for you
<EricJ1186> Using X configuration file: "/etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<TuNiKo> eae jailson_ramalho_
<jailson_ramalho_> TuNiKo the books onthe table
<TuNiKo> jailson_ramalho_ kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<LjL> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<TuNiKo> cheio de americano FDP aew
<EricJ1186> Backed up file '/etc/x11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup'
<TuNiKo> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<coz_> EricJ1186,   right  now    try  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    again
<jailson_ramalho_> TuNiKo: verdade
<jailson_ramalho_> TuNiKo eles sao viados
<TuNiKo> sim
<EricJ1186> stopping GNOME
<ZcHxWm> ok
<LjL> !pt | TuNiKo, jailson_ramalho_
<ubottu> TuNiKo, jailson_ramalho_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<EricJ1186> starting GNOME
<ZcHxWm> by
<EricJ1186> still on the same screen
<TuNiKo> coz_ tu é viado neh ow !
<jailson_ramalho_> LjL: valeu fera
<EricJ1186> it's flashing for a few times, then that stopped
<LjL> jailson_ramalho_: stop.
<jmspeex> Jordan_U, RHorse: http://pastebin.com/m3204b71d
<EricJ1186> still in tty1, and no GUI
<Jeepste1> waits
<yaris123456789> how do i supress "mv" from generating error messages ?
<TuNiKo> BRAZIL \o
<KEROLiUKAS> Hey, while i'm installing I keep seeing 'end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0' is this important? as I don't even have a flopy drive attached
<ngabriel> is there an alternative to 'dd'?  'dd' is awefully slow for me
<EricJ1186> coz_ anymore ideas?
<RHorse> jmspeex, type sudo ping sonic.net do you get pings?
<jmspeex> RHorse: why ping sonic.net?
<Dr_Willis> ngabriel:  use the 'bs=' option and it can speed it up by like 300% :)
<coz_> EricJ1186,   sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<RHorse> what happens?
<chuck_> !brazil|TuNiKo,
<ubottu> TuNiKo,: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ngabriel> tried with bs=64M
<dooner> ngabriel, increase the blocksize?  but ddis normally about the fastest you can get ...
<coz_> EricJ1186,   check the changes I asked to make are still th ere
<ngabriel> Dr_Willis: tried with bs=64M but still i'm only getting ~30Mb/s
<PhotoJim> ngabriel: 30 Mb/s or 30 MB/s?
<EricJ1186> yeah
<EricJ1186> still there
<Dr_Willis> ngabriel:  thers a limit to the  size and benifig.. use 1024    not 64meg :)
<coz_> EricJ1186,   mmm
<ngabriel> PhotoJim: sorry, MB
<EricJ1186> nv nvidia_new, right?
<Dr_Willis> ngabriel:  using 64mb may be slowing things down
<EricJ1186> there are two lines of Disabled_modules though, is that right?
<dooner> ngabriel, also what 2 devices are you going between?  or is it same device?
<ngabriel> Dr_Willis: also tried 32M
<coz_> ok  EricJ1186  did you answer me before when I asked why you didnt install the drivers from the repository?
<ngabriel> dooner: two internal SATA drives
<EricJ1186> yeah, it caused this exact same problem
<coz_> EricJ1186,  oooo
<Dr_Willis> ngabriel:  bs over 1024 is rarely going to help much from what i read...
<coz_> EricJ1186,   then lets uninstall this driver  first
<EricJ1186> okay
<coz_> EricJ1186,    sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-installer --uninstall
<Jordan_U> EricJ1186: Can you pastebin the output from "lspci" ?
<EricJ1186> how do I exit this screen
<EricJ1186> it says ^x
<coz_> EricJ1186,  which screen?
<ngabriel> Dr_Willis: using 1024 gives ~14MB/s for me
<KEROLiUKAS> Okay so i'm installing on an old P4 machine and it just keeps hanging on the same spot. The installation seems to be loading fine, until I get to see the background and I see the cursor. It just hangs there. is there a way to open a console at that point to see what's going on?
<EricJ1186> the nano screen
<coz_> EricJ1186,  ok  ctrl+X
<dooner> ngabriel, sata 300 drives?
<ngabriel> Dr_Willis, i did notice that DMA is not enabled on the drivers
<ngabriel> drives
<Jordan_U> KEROLiUKAS: ctrl + alt + F1
<EricJ1186> how do I pastebin?
<KEROLiUKAS> Doesn't do anything :(
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | EricJ1186
<ubottu> EricJ1186: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ttmrichter> Stupid user question time: I'm using Ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS on a VPS and getting weird locale errors on practically every command I type.
<KEROLiUKAS> oh wait now it did
<ttmrichter> Is there a pastebin for this channel so I can show the errors?
<EricJ1186> okay, coz_, the driver is uninstalled it says
<sevodnya> !pastebin | ttmrichter
<ubottu> ttmrichter: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_Willis> ngabriel:  try 2048 pehaps..  i recall that the 'forum threads'i saw  rarely suggested anything over 1024*4 (whatever that size is)
<ienorand> EricJ1186: you could also install the package pastebinit and redirect output to it
<ttmrichter> sevodnya: I just spotted that when I expanded the channel message.  Thanks.  :)
<coz_> EricJ1186,    ok   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm  restart
<Dr_Willis> ngabriel:  the thing to rember is there is a upper limit to how big bs can be and that you lose preformance over that ammount. :) of course your mileage may vary.. I normally use dd for DVD/cd  cloneing to iso files.
<EricJ1186> do I have to install something for pastebin?
<stealth-> answer your goddamn phone!
<stealth-> opps
<stealth-> wrong channel
<Dr_Willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<Dr_Willis>  EricJ1186
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit command is sooo handy
<Jeepste1> hmm, busy in here
<jmspeex> Anyone can help me get network-manager to manage anything (preferably my network!)?
<ttmrichter> OK, here's the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174005/  Unfortunately I know little to nothing about locales on UNIX servers.  On the client side, courtesy of Ubuntu, it Just Works.
<ttmrichter> A quick scan with aptitude and it seems all the locales are installed.
<wip> still trying to use my wacom with jaunty... xinput -list = "Wacom Graphire2 4x5"	id=12	[XExtensionKeyboard]
<ngabriel> Dr_Willis: 2048 gives ~27MB/s
<ttmrichter> So what do I have to adjust to make it work?
<wip> how to change Wacom from XExtensionKeyboard to XExtensionPointer?
<tonsofpcs> does the netbook remix have a special support channel?
<ngabriel> THis is a 3Gb/s drive so it should be much faster
<sevodnya> jmspeex: what are you having trouble with?
<ngabriel> trying to copy 500GB :P
<jmspeex> sevodnya: just trying to configure a wifi connection (unsecured for now)
<EricJ1186> !pastebin said event not found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EricJ1186> and restarting the GDM didn't do anything different
<Dr_Willis> EricJ1186:  thats a BOT command to spit out a factoid. :)
<EricJ1186> oh...
<Dr_Willis> !moo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<dooner> tonsofpcs, not that I know of, just ask here...
<Laundry> can i make a global shortcut with wine
<Laundry> foobar2000 has a function where it copies the track that's playing currently to the clipboard
<Dr_Willis> Laundry:  you mean to launch somthing with wine?
<tonsofpcs> is there a way i can set a hotkey to return to the home screen?
<Laundry> when you enter a sequence of keys
<Haris_Amin> guys i can see all wireless netwroks...but i can't conenct to them...what might be wrong?
<EricJ1186> coz_, any other ideas?
<sevodnya> jmspeex: what trouble are you encountering?
<Laundry> can i make that work when i'm xchat or something
<EricJ1186> reboot maybe?
<coz_> EricJ1186,   not off the top of my head but a  reboot cant hurt
<yaris123456789> are people still playing OpenArena? i mean is there many ppl playing on servers? also how do i check if my 3d card driver is installed ?
<RHorse> Haris_Amin, you have to configure your wireless card
<jmspeex> sevodnya: So far, nothing at all happens. As if the GUI was just a cosmetic thing
<sevodnya> jmspeex: so you do see the wirless network?
<Haris_Amin> RHorse: how do i configure it? it was working fine before the udpate
<Jeepste1> Jordan_U:  Tried that twice: first time it went to a cursor then nothing.. second time the same so I used Ctrl+Alt+F1.... it went blank too
<varun_> hello everyone
<jmspeex> sevodnya: define "see". I mean ifconfig/iwconfig see it
<RHorse> Haris_Amin, first find out what device it is. type iwconfig.
<Haris_Amin> RHorse: i do see networks...but when i try to connect to one it just keeps on asking me for passphrase...i've trieed both wpa and wep same reuslts
<EricJ1186> Okay, I rebooted, still in ther terminal/on tty1
<varun_> I have a problem with my ubuntu mounted disks
<EricJ1186> wait
<sevodnya> jmspeex: but does nm see it?
<Haris_Amin> RHorse: right now i'm on my windows partition...using xp
<EricJ1186> I just got an error pop-up
<varun_> anyone here who could help
<jmspeex> sevodnya: how do I tell?
<EricJ1186> Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode
<RHorse> Haris_Amin, can't help you with that os.
<EricJ1186> Failed to load Nvidia stuff
<Haris_Amin> RHorse: its a Intel Pro/Wireless 2915abg
<EricJ1186> okay, so I think I am back in the GUI
<jmspeex> sevodnya: nm-tool gives this: http://pastebin.com/m3204b71d
<Haris_Amin> RHorse: no no...i'm just using it coz i can't go online booted into ubuntu right now
<tonsofpcs> netbook remix:  is there a way i can set a hotkey to return to the home screen?
<chuck_> !anyone|varun,
<ubottu> varun,: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<EricJ1186> anyone have any idea how to set-up a GeForce 250 GTS graphics card?
<RHorse> Haris_Amin, pastebin the results of the command iwconfig.
<Haris_Amin> RHorse: what kind of imfomation do u need? its currently running the ipw2200 module
<sevodnya> jmspeex: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<ttmrichter> So, anybody know anything about how to get rid of the locale errors from http://paste.ubuntu.com/174005/?
<jmspeex> sevodnya: Jaunty
<pw-toxic> lol i started windows - installed the windows x-fi drivers - rebootet to linux, and my soudn drivers work ;)
<Haris_Amin> RHorse: i can't really pastebin...once i'm in ubuntu... i can't go online...so i have to restart and boot into windows
<EricJ1186> haha
<EricJ1186> whatever works, Pw
<Haris_Amin> RHorse: can you give me a hint to what i need to be looking for?
<sevodnya> jmspeex: right, right-click on the nm applet and select "edit connections"
<ftehw> Question:  How do I prevent non-system drive from showing up each users's gnome desktop?
<pw-toxic> EricJ1186, but there is one very important point: i need to set all sound with low frequency to my subwoofer...  is there a possibliity to do this?
<jmspeex> sevodnya: done
<Dr_Willis> ttmrichter:  those are just warnings and shouldent really break anything.. last i had similer issues - i started exporting the veriables in the .bashrc to be set to the right thing. (not the proper fix.. but a Fix at least)
<EricJ1186> pw, I am not sure, mine worked the first time I did everything
<pw-toxic> EricJ1186, i have no bass at all ;(
<EricJ1186> hmmm
<sevodnya> jmspeex: wireless tab, what do you see?
<llml> Anybody knows how is the access property of files in a tar packet defined?
<jmspeex> sevodnya: I see the second connection I created (but not the first one, for which I clicked "available to all users")
<EricJ1186> here is my LSPCI pastebit: paste.ubuntu.com/174007
<varun> in my ubuntu the disk usage analyser is giving me wrong disk space but the du command gives the correct value
<EricJ1186> can anyone please help me out?
<KEROLiUKAS> Any idea why might my Ubuntu installation freeze on 'Starting Ubiquity' ?
<Gourlis> hello
<Dr_Willis> varun:  is one off by 5%  of the disk  total disk size?
<Gourlis> which command to use to see what 3d card i have on my pc ?
<varun> no not that
<Kr0ntab> llml: you want to see the permissions?  Or do you need to know how to set them?
<varun> I had read about it
<NocMadman>  /server irc.coldfront.net
<dooner> tonsofpcs, ctrl-alt-d
<varun> I will detail what has happenned
<Decepticon> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tonsofpcs> dooner: right, i want to assign the 'home' key on my eeepc to do it
<EricJ1186> Maybe someone can link me to a guide or something?
<ttmrichter> Found it.  I need to install language-pack-en.
<Decepticon> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ttmrichter> Only en_US.UTF-8 was set.
<varun> I have one hard drive which is 6
<Decepticon> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<sevodnya> jmspeex: yeah, I'm still on intrepid, the interface is different, you may have to find someone who's on the same version.
<dooner> tonsofpcs, edit the key combinations and change ctrl-alt-d to super  L
<EricJ1186> !pastebit |Ericj1186
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebit
<tonsofpcs> ah, now that i know the command, i see it in the key combination thing
<ttmrichter> Unfortunately the memory in the VPS is too low to process the locales.
<tonsofpcs> that description does not match the function :)
<tonsofpcs> thanks :)
<pw-toxic> EricJ1186, do you know if there is 5.1 support with the linux driver of x-fi?
<llml> Kr0ntab: If I make a tar using files with -rwx------, than what should it be when I untar it on another machince?
<williamd> llml, same
<jmspeex> sevodnya: I'm pretty sure it's the same on Intrepid and Jaunty. What makes you think otherwise?
<williamd> thats why its there
<EricJ1186> PW, not sure at all
<Kr0ntab> llml: yes... the same
<EricJ1186> let me check my sound
<slipttees_> yo guys
<sevodnya> jmspeex: the way it's set with regards to making it available to others is different, i believe from having seen screenshots of the new one
<llml> williamd: With the same owner user id?
<padge> How is the path defined?
<slipttees_> vpn l2tp + ipsec + certificate .p12 works in network-manager ? any plugin ?
<williamd> this is a good sitee to test your knowledge by answering questions: its like a permanent quiz
<padge> And where
<williamd> llml, yes
<williamd> its for remote access and such
<Jeepste1>  trying to install Ubuntu /Xubuntu.. tried safe graphics mode... screen goes to cursor then blank
<ripps> Is there anyway to identify the hosts on a LAN by MAC? My router sometimes changes the IP's with dchp, so I wanted to associate hosts by MAC instead of ip
<padge> That is to say, the executable' path
<williamd> llml, there might be ways around it if you are root
<williamd> set it to open permisions if you wanna use it woithout worries
<jmspeex> sevodnya: The "make available" is a checkbox when I edited the configuration. But in any case, it didn't work because the GUI doesn't see it at all now (it's in /etc/NetworkManager/whatever.conf but it has no effect)
<Kr0ntab> llml: also see the -p flag for preserving permissions and uid/gid
<Kr0ntab> llml: man tar
<KEROLiUKAS> MY installation is stuck @ 'Starting Ubiquity' any ideas why?
<varun> 50 gigs and  just ubuntu intrepid on it.I used 10gigs for the the files and then used 20 gigs for another partiotion and left the rest for later use.I then later formatted the leftover and mounted it using partition editor gui.Now I have three partitions as u can well understand .The problem is that the amount of space occupied in the third partition which is 7.6 gb now is also showing as the used up space in the ubuntu installed 10 gig
<varun> space thereby reducing the free space there to just 1 gig
<EricJ1186> hello?
<pw-toxic> EricJ1186, german ubuntu forum says "no 5.1" ;(  it it seems that creative wont release further versions to support it ;(  damnit... do you know a good soundcard with 5.1 with good drivers and some options?
<williamd> llml, google it and youll get a much more detailed answer, I often double check what people say cuz its not always the truth
<EricJ1186> not really
<williamd> and then double check google, HA
<llml> williamd: Yep. I have an other question. I have my OS reinstall, and kept the original account(and it's home folder mount point). Access to the files failed because the owner id changed. Any suggesting?
<EricJ1186> pw, I've had no issues with mine to date, and it sounds great in windows, which is where I play games
<EricJ1186> pw, sorry
<llml> Kr0ntab: I'll have a try with -p :)
<williamd> Reinstall a full install without keeping folders
<varun> Dr_Willis could u help with this
<lexvegas> williamd: sudo chown user | user's group
<williamd> sometimes it can be almost impossible to beat Unix's security
<pw-toxic> EricJ1186, anyway .. i watch blue rays and it is nearly impossible to watch real blue rays on linux (its possible.. but hard to achieve)
<llml> williamd: But I want my files back...
<ngabriel> Question: trying to recover data from a 2-drive raid0 setup that used LVM.  One drive is dead.  the other doesnt have a valid partition table.  How can i mount it?  Really hoping someone can help.
<williamd> lexvegas, even with home folders
<pw-toxic> EricJ1186, so i will always need windows xp ;//
<EricJ1186> I guess so
<lexvegas> williamd: i cant remember look it up in man chown
<Dr_Willis> varun:  huh? its just about my bed time. :)  been rummage saleing with the wife all day
<pw-toxic> EricJ1186, but i can play world of warcraft and poker on ubuntu ;))
<EricJ1186> pw, I'm pretty new to Ubuntu, but it installed pretty clean for me
<EricJ1186> haha
<EricJ1186> Can ANYONE help me out here?
<Jeepste1> trying to install Ubuntu /Xubuntu.. tried safe graphics mode... screen goes to cursor then blank
<varun> oooooooooo
<williamd> llml, i think you want to use chmod 755 for your problem, do you know what that means?
<varun> well then anyone here
<varun> could help me
<ricree> I'm having a weird sound issue.  Whenever anything plays, it gets real choppy and echoes whatever the last sound was
<llml> williamd: Actually I have done this: sudo chmod 777 *
<williamd> chown, not chmod
<llml> williamd: It's too ugly. I think..
<williamd> yes
<lexvegas> chmod works too
<lexvegas> but i always have used chown
<stealth-> does ubuntu support pygtk by default?
<progre55> hi people! I've installed ubuntu as dual boot to my cousin, but he, asshole, cannot use it.. so now I have to format it back to ntfs so that his goddamn windows could see it as an extra drive.. how would I do it, please somebody ) appreciate!
<williamd> but the other guy corrected me, i think its chown
<williamd> both work, cool
<williamd> now write a shell script to do all your files
<lexvegas> progre55: you should be able to boot to the live cd and use gparted to format your hdd like you want
<kiloblaster> anyone help me out with UFO: Alien Invasion that doesnt start??
<EricJ1186> Hello?
<storrgie> is there a plugin for brasero that will help me copy encrypted DVDs?
<KEROLiUKAS> progre55 why don't you teach him?
<ngabriel> will writing out a partition table kill the rest of the data on the drive?
<EricJ1186> Someone please?
<williamd> I am an alien, hoe can I gelp
<Seeker`> EricJ1186: be patient
<Dr_Willis> storrgie:  you mean game or movie dvds?
<storrgie> Dr_Willis: movies
<williamd> Dr_Willis, isnt that an unfixed bug
<AnswerGuy> progre55: run fdisk (in Linux) ... and delete that partition.
<AnswerGuy> progre55: run fdisk (in Linux) ... and delete that partition.
<Dr_Willis> storrgie:  there are apps to copy 'dvd's out there  they normally remove the encryption, or rip the thing to avi, then use devede to remake a dvd movie disk.  (see k9copy program also)
<dooner> ngabriel, it should only modify the partitions you have changed .
<kiloblaster> williamd: i installed the game and when i click on start nothing happens
<storrgie> Dr_Willis: anything for gnome?
<williamd> kiloblaster, is it a Linux Game?
<Dr_Willis> storrgie:  no idea. I normally just rip to avi. and rarely use disks
<pw-toxic> i have twinview .. i'd like to move a panel to the other screen ;(
<kiloblaster> williamd: yeah of course
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  hold down the alt key, click onpanel, drag it over
<williamd> it may have got messed up with the 9.04 release
<kiloblaster> williamd: multiplatform it says on the website
<pw-toxic> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis, in gnome what do you use to rip to avi from an encrypted dvd?
<williamd> kiloblaster, i had the same problem with Warsow, a FTS
<AnswerGuy> That should mean that MS Windows' FDISK.EXE wills see it as "available" --- so run that, make it an NTFS partition and the run the Windows disk management software on it.
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  gets asked about once a week. :)
<lexvegas> pw-toxic: make sure it is not locked into place
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  i tend to use dvdrip,  not used it in months however
<pw-toxic> Dr_Willis, there should be entry in the context menu..
<llml> Kr0ntab, williamd, lexvegas: Thanks, you guys :) I am trying to make a copy with umask 0022.
<Dr_Willis> !info dvdrip
<ubottu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode and ffmpeg. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.9-0.0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1386 kB, installed size 3088 kB
<con-man> anyone here use world of warcraft via wine? what fps do you get in Dalaran? I get 10-20 and I have a quad core with 4 gigs of ram and a nvidia X275
<kiloblaster> williamd: and how did you get it working?
<LogicFan> there are many rippers
<williamd> kiloblaster, are you sure that it doesnt need to be built from source?
<LogicFan> the easiest one is vobcopy
<gantrixx> When I try to boot from my USB drive (Ubuntu Netbook Remix) it says "No bootable partition".  What's wrong?
<williamd> kiloblaster, i didnt, I removed it
<LogicFan> which will dump the entire contents of a dvd on your hdd, allowing you to encode it with whatever app you like
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  i think it used to be 'unlocked by default' and it was too easy to drag them around. :) the alt-key thing is also used to allow easier moving of windows.. so its worth rembering
<LogicFan> handbrake is one app i really like for encoding
<kiloblaster> williamd: on the site they make you download a .bin... i chmod +x the file then launch it and the setup goes well
<KEROLiUKAS> does ubuntu still come via Torrent?
<LogicFan> or, you can use something like k9copy or dvd::rip for a all-in-one solution
<Dr_Willis> KEROLiUKAS:  there are torrents of the disk images. yes
<pw-toxic> Dr_Willis, a "press alt to enable drag&drop" would be enough in the preferences window ;)
<KEROLiUKAS> point me in the right direction?
<kiloblaster> williamd: but at the endo of it you have to choose if you want to start the game, and when i click on "yes" nothing moves at all
<williamd> kiloblaster, you did it correctly it seems, did you google it. I am not familiar with that game
<KEROLiUKAS> nvm found it
<williamd> google is smarter than me
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  file a thing on the brainstorm site :)
<bastidrazor> KEROLiUKAS,  http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<kiloblaster> williamd: mmm. i thought that on the irc there were somebody that installed it already...
<varun> hello folks
<williamd> norg, i was joking and said that I was an alien.
<varun> anyone with the knowledge
<williamd> kiloblaster, you didnt read what I wrote
<Jordan_U> gantrixx: How did you write the image to the drive?
<kramer3d> hi, i have a intel quad core 64bit machine and i would like to get 64bit ubuntu, do I need to use ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso??
<kiloblaster> ???
<Dr_Willis> kramer3d:  that will work
<TroyMartin> yes
<kramer3d> ok thanks
<kiloblaster> williamd: sorry for my poor english william. I didn't get it
<Jeepste1> trying to install Ubuntu /Xubuntu.. tried safe graphics mode... screen goes to cursor then blank
<kiloblaster> oh f**k it's 4 am here... gotta sleep now
<spartan2276> I keep having this Unclean shutdown msg. and it wont finish. How can I make this go away
<bastidrazor> karmic koala.. nice 9.10 name
<spartan2276> My system wont start because of it
<kiloblaster> see ya guys!
<spartan2276> it stays stuck at 70%(stage 1/5, 3696/3696)
<williamd> Jeepster, what u running?
<Jeepste1> I got 2GB of RaM williamd
<jawa>  Has anyone experienced CPU usage skyrocketing when the AC power is plugged into a notebook running Ubuntu?
<jmspeex_> Is it possible that network-manager has just decided it won't manage my nics?
<EricJ1186> Can someone help me with my Nvidia Geforce 250 GTS card?  The hardware driver crashes my GUI or something
<seon> how can i have the vlc 0.9 on an ubuntu hardy?
<spartan2276> jawa: I get that on my desktop and I'm running a quad core proc.
<jmspeex_> I've sever seen suck a piece of crappy software. No feedback at all on what it does (and doesn't do)
<varun> hello agian
<varun> anyone who can help me
<TroyMartin> this place is somewhat habitable :)
<Dr_Willis> jawa: ive noticed that some services get started and run when i plug in to ac power.. that could kick the cpu up for a few moments..
<gantrixx> I'm having trouble booting from the img on my USB thumb drive.  It says "No bootable partition in table".  I'm trying to install UNR
<gantrixx> help
<nomadluap> can someone help me with boot problems
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:  and how did you put theimg on the thumbdrive?
<gantrixx> dd if=/home/gantry/Archive/iso/ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img of=/dev/sdc1 bs=1M
<spartan2276> join the club nomadluap
<slipttees_> vpn l2tp + ipsec + certificate .p12 works in network-manager ? any plugin ?
<gantrixx> Dr_Willis: with that command
<Jeepste1> AMD  754 k8mmv Geforce6220a 2G RAM
<jawa> DrWillis... What services do you think it effects?
<KEROLiUKAS> anyone else notice how Mozilla borowed the name Ubiquity? http://labs.mozilla.com/2008/08/introducing-ubiquity/this can confuse people
<jawa> I've checked processes and nothing unusual is running
<pw-toxic> EricJ1186, do you have any experience with a microphone using your x-fi under ubuntu?
<EricJ1186> pw, I just realized my sound only works on the test button, so I don't think I will be much help - haha
<spartan2276> I can't get rid of this Unclean shut down message
<jawa> Gnome system monitor goes up to over 80%
<spartan2276> I started on recovery mode and see if this works
<whou> hello
<fireball> hey all! Pulse "rufuses connection" WTF? Pulse really gives me the irrits. Please help
<ofx> hi all
<Jeepste1>  trying to install Ubuntu /Xubuntu.. tried safe graphics mode... screen goes to cursor then blank
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:  dont use sdc1  use sdc :)
<jmspeex_> Has anyone in this channel ever been able to get network-manager to do something at all (sitting there on the HD doesn't count)?
<Dr_Willis> jmspeex_:  it works fine for me on my netbook, and laptop. and desktop
<jmspeex_> Been trying for an hour and had no luck whatsoever
<jmspeex_> Dr_Willis: What did you do?
<jmspeex_> For me, it's like a bunch of GUI apps connected to nothing
<Dr_Willis> jmspeex_:  i dident have to do anything it works..  i do click and select the proper wireless network on my wireless machines..
<fireball> Ah, dr willis, you're the man! (?) Please help, what's broken in my pc (pulse)?
<Dr_Willis> jmspeex_:  so you might want to tell the channel the real  problem/info and see if they can help. Its almost my bed time.
<jmspeex_> Dr_Willis: click where?
<Dr_Willis> fireball:  ive rarely had any issues with pulse
<iluminator101> How do i upgrade to new version virtual box without losing my programs and files in virtualbox?
<TroyMartin> ilumintor: just download and install
<ofx> someone to assist with wvdial and a 3g modem?
<Dr_Willis> jmspeex_:  right click, or left click on the icon at the top right, rioght click gives one menu, left click gives a differnt one.
<jmspeex_> My problem is that I'm trying to use network-manager to configure my network and it it doesn't work at all. I can't even say what the exact problem is because everything fails silently.
 * Gnea notes that pulse can be very impatient when it comes to networked sound
<TroyMartin> strangely enough, I can't upgrade from 2.2.0 to 2.2.2
<TheBrayn> gn8
<iluminator101> Troy...i cant do that i have to remove the old 2.1.4 and install 2.2.2
<iluminator101> so if i save .vdi file upgrade and switch .vdi it will do the trick or?
<jmspeex_> Dr_Willis: yes, I can bring up those menus, as well as the config tool. I can then configure a lot of things that get ignored anyway
<lexvegas> iluminator101: you should be able to back up the virtual disk file
<spartan2276> can anyone help me with this unclean shut down error, right now it says /dev/sda2 contains a file system with errors, checked forced
<TroyMartin> iluminator: copy or read-only the vm folder
<Dr_Willis> jmspeex_:  no idea. all i ever have had to do to 'configure; is select the proper wireless network.. and fill in the blanks when it asked.
<thee_> firefox is so slow on ubuntu.
<thee_> it s just to me?
<Jeepste1>  trying to install Ubuntu /Xubuntu.. tried safe graphics mode... screen goes to cursor then blank
<jmspeex_> What does it mean that there's a red X on the nm applet
<Dr_Willis> thee_:  i havent noticed it being slow
 * ofx is wondering why i have no attention
<Gnea> thee_: it's just you. what cpu/mem do you have?
<spartan2276> arrggg!!! Duplicate or bad block in use!
<Dr_Willis> ofx:  could be very few people use wvdialand 3g modems? :) I definatly dont.
<thee_> Dr_Willis , starting time especially.
<slipttees_> Ubuntu 9.10 alfa 1 released :-s damn
<Dr_Willis> thee_:  never notice.. its always open here for me.
<spartan2276> the cursor is just there, anyone?
<ofx> Dr_Willis, hehehehhee got it
<jmspeex_> Dr_Willis: "select the proper wireless network" where do you see a list of wireless networks
<thee_> yeah funny
<jmspeex_> ?
<Jeepste1> BBS
<ofx> i have a wierd 3g modem (zte mf636) some  who has deal with it?
<thee_> Gnea , 1.9  / 2 gb
<RHorse> jmspeex_, did you get your wireless going?
<spartan2276> is there a way for me to fix this "Duplicate or bad block in use!" issue?
<Dr_Willis> i got a ton of extensions in firefox loaded  and a lot of other stuff going on  with the hard drives right now. (torrents, encrypting some stuff, encodding stuff. ) ff takes about 5 sec to get to the  first page.
<Lyth> What is the latest version of wine? Because it says on there website that it's 1.1.21 but I also ahev ehard 1.1.5
<Gnea> thee_: when is it slow?
<Dr_Willis> Lyth:  the ubuntu repos dont keep up to date with it.. If you want the latest use teh winehq reops
<jmspeex_> RHorse: No, I still have not succeeded at getting nm to do *anything* (not even print an error)
<Lyth> Dr_willis: I did
<thee_> while starting also new tab function is slow
<Lyth> It gives me 1.1.21
<RHorse> bummer
<mindrape> spartan2276 did you make even a minimal effort to google?
<mindrape> spartan2276 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-35591.html
<Gnea> thee_: what part of it starting is slow? when it's actually appearing or when it's loading the homepage?
<Dr_Willis> Lyth:  theres proberly 'stable' vs 'testing' versions also..
<jmspeex_> RHorse: I can get the network to work manually, but nm does nothing. It's like it doesn't even want to manage anything
<Lyth> I know, the testing version is 1.1.21, yet It seems as if 1.1.5 is earlier???
<mgmuscari> ugh... has anyone experienced system lockup when using D-Link pci wireless adapters in jaunty?
<RHorse> oh, so you can connect?
<mgmuscari> D-Link DWA-552
<Dr_Willis> well good night all.
<chuck_> ofx, I use a 3g sierra usb modem plugged it in and it just worked
<jmspeex_> RHorse: if I couldn't connect, you wouldn't see what I'm currently typing
<fil_> when i lower the opacity of the background of bottom panel (taskbar) everything is fine except the selected tasks dont have transparent background, how can i 'fix' this
<Jordan_U> jmspeex_: What version of Ubuntu?
<jmspeex_> Jordan_U: Jaunty
<ofx> chuck_, uhmm arn't u using wvdial to dial out ?
<RHorse> jmspeex_, well, then I'd do it manually :)
<thee_> Gnea , anyway.. fuck it , thnks..
<bostwick> thats it
<bostwick> ubuntu hates me
<bostwick> it hates me
<bostwick> IT HATES ME
<jmspeex_> RHorse: well, it's a laptop, so manual config sucks
<FloodBot2> bostwick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RHorse> yea, it's not *that* bad :)
<Jordan_U> jmspeex_: Shouldn't be a problem with jaunty but try renaming your /etc/networking/interfaces
<jmspeex_> Still, why the hell isn't nm doing anything
<Gnea> thee_: I'm trying to help, it's insulting that you ask for help, start to get it, and then don't even follow through with it. anyway, good luck.
<bostwick> :|
<bostwick> RAGEQUIT
<jmspeex_> Jordan_U: renaming to what?
<mgmuscari> how about this
<darthanubis> How can I help you?
<mgmuscari> anybody experience jaunty freezing with atheros-based wifi cards?
<darthanubis> mgmuscari, freezing how so?
<chuck_> ofx, nope network manager used mobile broadband and set it up asked me my carrier and configured eveything
<mgmuscari> complete system lockup
<darthanubis> mgmuscari, basically no,
<dooner> jmspeex_, does nm see your nic? Wired || Wireless ?
<seon> i have no sound after installed ubuntu 804
<Jordan_U> jmspeex_: Anything, ifupdown used to conflict with network-manager and nm now tries to parse an existing interfaces file, I am hoping it's a bug trying to get a configuration from that file
<darthanubis> !sound | seon
<jmspeex_> dooner: how can I tell if it sees it?
<ubottu> seon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mgmuscari> i'm getting a lot of google hits on this issue but no solutions
<darthanubis> mgmuscari, I salute your google-foo
<Drewsef> Hi, whenever I try to play something with "Movie Player" the player closes right after it opens.  What can I do?
<dooner> mgmuscari, haven't had it freeze, but have had it wig out on WPA2-Enterprise before
<Jordan_U> jmspeex_: So without a file at /etc/network/interfaces I am hoping it will work, it's just a hunch
<darthanubis> at least your not lazy
<HazRPG> Hi guys.
<mgmuscari> dooner: that's exactly the problem i'm having
<darthanubis> HazRPG, shoot
<fil_> when i lower the opacity of the background of bottom panel (taskbar) everything is fine except the selected tasks dont have transparent background, how can i 'fix' this
<mgmuscari> dooner: in fact it was fine until i put in my wpa2 key
<jmspeex_> Jordan_U: OK, let me try
<HazRPG> Currently at stage 7/7 on the ubuntu 9.04 installer.
<omac> I thought I'd drop by and say stardict rocks!
<dooner> mgmuscari, WPA2 enterprise or Personal?
<chuck_> ofx, one of the pleasant surprises in ubuntu
<mgmuscari> dooner: now i can't start the system (automatically tries to connect). i would remove the card but i can't find a freaking screwdriver >:(
<mgmuscari> dooner: personal, actually
<HazRPG> clicked advanced...
<vesayth> I have an issue with my network manager. I disabled my wireless on network manager temporarily so that I could connect via ethernet. After I was done, and re-enabled wireless, I am no longer able to detect wireless networks. I have just recently upgraded to Jaunty from Intrepid (32 bit)
<HazRPG> but where shall I install the boot loader (GRUB) to?
<omac> I can go to a chinese web page and it pops up the english definitions from within firefox.
<ofx> chuck_, it works for me too, but im getting disconnected after a while...
<dooner> mgmuscari, hmm I've not had that problem with personal (currently using an atheros card in my netbook in Jaunty)
<darthanubis> vesayth, weird
<omac> It even shows the pinyin pronounciation.
<jmspeex> Jordan_U: rebooting... let's see if that does anything
<Drewsef> Hi, whenever I try to play something with "Movie Player" the player closes right after it opens.  What can I do?
<ofx> ofx, it's pretty wierd
<mgmuscari> dooner: perhaps because this is a PCI card in a desktop. it's a d-link dwa-552
<mgmuscari> brb
<mindrape> Drewsef - open it from an xterm and see if it gives any output error msgs.
<darthanubis> vesayth, if you "just" updated, run a few more updates and refreshes, and then reboot?
<ofx> chuck_, it's pretty wierd, in windows works with no problems, so it's not the carrier
<mindrape> Drewsef - also you can sudo apt-get install strace and         strace mplayer or whatever player you are using.
<HazRPG> I have created a /boot partition, so should I just leave it as (hd0) or shall I select /dev/sda2 where /boot was defined?
<Drewsef> mindrape: Thanks, I'll see if I can figure out what xterm is and how to use it.
<dooner> mgmuscari, not really sure, mine when it would wig out, didn't cause the OS to lock/panic. would just drop the connection.
<mindrape> Drewsef - Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<mgmuscari> found a screwdriver...
<mgmuscari> yeah, this is hard locking the system
<mgmuscari> light on the card turns off
<Drewsef> mindrape: Ok I should have know thats what you were referring to.  :)
<darthanubis> !info gnome-terminal
<ubottu> gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): The GNOME 2 terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 107 kB, installed size 356 kB
<JustSomething> When that happened to me, Drewsef, it was because it couldn't grab enough video memory
<dooner> jmspeex_, if you click on NM does it show you cards :)
<Drewsef> JustSomething: You might be on to something, although VLC will play the files, but no sound
<JustSomething> I closed some apps, cut down on my virtual desktops, and Movie Player (and VLC) started working again
<Haris_Amin> RHorse: hey u there...it didn't work
<JustSomething> I also turned off a huge background image I had.
<chuck_> ofx, There might be an option in network manager about disconnect when idle am on my desktop now laptop is not here so cannot check for you
<Aeosynth> I'm having trouble with sound; I can play the example files, but not internet radio
<whou> i have a gateway, can i use
<wangkeke> i have a question
<EricJ1186> I am having sound and video card issues; can anyone help me out?
<wangkeke> how to change the size of swap
<shamoun_> hey all
<mgmuscari> well
<jmspeex> dooner, Jordan_U: Ok, so removing /etc/network/interfaces means that nm now sees my nics
<mgmuscari> trying with an older wifi G card
<jmspeex> how can I configure the connections now?
<shamoun_> my burner is writing really slowly under ubuntu, like .8 x slowly, is there something that i need to do like enable dma or the like?
<ofx> chuck_, i can do it... let's see
<jmspeex> Actually, I see ways to configure connections, but not to enable/disable them
<Drewsef> mindrape:  This is the output : http://pastebin.com/m40f0d5bf
<wangkeke> who can tell me how to change the size of swap
<dooner> jmspeex, right click  -> edit connections?
<JustSomething> Yeah, line 6 says "insufficient resources," Drewsef
<Drewsef> ok, so?
<Drewsef> Can I fix this?
<JustSomething> That's the "not enough video  memory" problem, I think
<Drewsef> it closes when I try to play mp3's too
<Drewsef> I'll see if the error is the same
<dooner> wangkeke, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<JustSomething> Try closing all your other apps, browsers, and turn off your background image, and set your virtual workspaces to just 1 or two
<Jordan_U> wangkeke: You can resize your swap partition from a liveCD with gparted
<Drewsef> JustSomething: I guess I have a vid card I can install. :)
<pw-toxic> i like ubuntu ;)
<spartan2276> mindrape: what does it mean when you have a bad blocks?
<Jeepste1>  trying to install Ubuntu /Xubuntu.. tried safe graphics mode... screen goes to cursor then blank
<Aeosynth> I can listen to internet radio through Rhythmbox, but not through Firefox. Help?
<shamoun> hey all
<JustSomething> I've got a crappy 64Meg video card, Drewsef, so I had this problem with almost any program that displayed video
<spartan2276> mindrape: is that something that can just be removed from the system
<dooner> wangkeke, assuming you want to add, you can use a swap file (there is a howto on the like I pasted)
<jmspeex> dooner, Jordan_U: OK, let's see if a secured connection works (disconnecting)
<mindrape> spartan2276 it means you have to run fsck to fix it.  It happens...
<Drewsef> JustSomething: Ok, going to install this vid card.  hope things are cleared up. thanks
<mindrape> spartan2276 its not a file so much as a filesystem operation that probably failed.
<spartan2276> mindrape: I have been running ubuntu since 7.04 and this has never happened to me before
<Haris_Amin> guys anyone with wireless issues experience? since i upgraded to jaunty i can't connect to wireless networks...i can see them but can't connect...
<mindrape> spartan2276 just follow the instructions in that link I sent you and you'll be sound as a pound.
<mindrape> spartan2276 I've been using linux for 10 years and its happened to me once or twice.  Its pretty rare but happens.
<mindrape> Haris_Amin its likely your wireless driver isnt working.
<dooner> Haris_Amin, which wireless driver?
<klaid> Hi, I uninstalled kdm, but Ubuntu still tries to run it at startup, how do I get it to just use gdm?
<Haris_Amin> mindrape: but it was working before the upgrade.... its ipw2200 which i think should be supported by default
<mindrape> Haris_Amin pull up a terminal and type         sudo iwconfig         sudo iwlist scan         sudo lspci -v (this will show what driver you're using) or sudo lshw -C network
<Jordan_U> klaid: sudo dpgk-reconfigure gdm
<klaid> ah, ok, thank you
<Jordan_U> klaid: np
<Jeepste1> trying to install Ubuntu /Xubuntu.. tried safe graphics mode... screen goes to cursor then blank
<Haris_Amin> dooner: mindrape the ipw2200 is for the inte pro wireless card mine is 2915abg
<mindrape> Haris_Amin - pastebin the output from all those commands.
<mindrape> Haris_Amin - have you googled for known issues w that card after an upgrade?
<Codex_> hmm, I made my first security upgrade with the gui tool, and now gnome-panel and metacity does not start on boot :)
<Haris_Amin> mindrape: i have been nothing yet...i'm sure of what driver i'm using ...used lshw do figure that out
<jmspeex_> Jordan_U, dooner: OK, so WPA appears to work now. but it's weird that nm is showing my AP both as secured and unsecured
<Haris_Amin> mindrape: i'm currently booting form my windows partition so i can't just pastebin the outputs right now
<mindrape> Haris_Amin - it looks like sudo apt-get remove linux-backports-modules may fix it.
<HazRPG> nvm, sorted it lol.
<Haris_Amin> mindrape: realy...where did u see that?
<Kai_wp> I'm running the Xubuntu 8.10 Live CD, but it isn't showing my NTFS Windows XP Pro SP2 drive. How can I access it?
<mindrape> Haris_Amin - google.
<Jordan_U> jmspeex_: Might just be "memory" of the past network when it was unsecured, nm leaves old networks shown for a while after they go out of range in case it's just temporary
<Haris_Amin> mindrape: can u paste me the links plz?
<spartan2276> mindrape: k, started running fsck -rfv /dev/sda2 and it found multiply blocks
<ubuntu__> Here is my situation: I'm doing a reset of Ubuntu and Windows due to small but annoying problems such as the scroll section of the mouse pad on my laptop not working. So I deleted my ubuntu partition so I could reset Windows using a tool provided by Dell, but now I'm getting an error 22 grub message. I have a 1.5gb ext2 partition available to reinstall grub, but I'm not sure of the commands....
<ubuntu__> ...It has the same name as the old ubuntu one (sda4)
<Jeepste1> rying to install Ubuntu /Xubuntu.. tried safe graphics mode... screen goes to cursor then blank
<mindrape> I already closed the browser... just google your driver, card model, and ubuntu
<spartan2276> mindrape: thanks
<mindrape> np
<mgmuscari> well
<varun> hello everyone
<mindrape> hi varun
<Classic> hello
<mgmuscari> i guess i'll forget about the nice expensive wifi-N card and go back to G...
<Jordan_U> Kai_wp: There is probably a GUI way to do it, but from the terminal you can run "sudo fdisk -l", find the device name of your NTFS drive ( /dev/sdXX ) then run "sudo mount /dev/sdXX /mnt"
<slipttees_> why ubuntu don't have vpn pptp support in network-manager ?
<mgmuscari> goodbye room
<calebah> (changed nick from ubuntu__) I'm on a hardy live cd right now
<slipttees_> cause*
<varun> hey I posted a problem but did not get anything about it
<varun> could some one help
<varun> Classic or mindrape
<Classic> whats ur problem
<mindrape> what was the Q?  repost
<varun> ok
<varun> 50 gigs and  just ubuntu intrepid on it.I used 10gigs for the the files and then used 20 gigs for another partiotion and left the rest for later use.I then later formatted the leftover and mounted it using partition editor gui.Now I have three partitions as u can well understand .The problem is that the amount of space occupied in the third partition which is 7.6 gb now is also showing as the used up space in the ubuntu installed 10 gig
<mindrape> varun - df -h
<varun> I have just one hard drive
<Aeosynth> Why can I listen to internet radio through Rhythmbox but not Firefox?
<mindrape> sudo fdisk -l as well pl0x
<Classic> yes, open terminal, type in df -h and pm output
<jmspeex_> Jordan_U: but the signal is seen as good (and I can see it change in real-time0
<smilingbob> does anyone in this channel know anything about Ubuntu?
<Jeepste1> trying to install Ubuntu /Xubuntu.. tried safe graphics mode... screen goes to cursor then blank.. can anyone help
<Kr0ntab> haha
<Kai_wp> Jordan_U: Ok, there isn't any risk of harming my files is there?
<mindrape> smilingbob - anything?  Yes.  Everything.  No.
<varun> do u want me to post it here
<Classic> is that some kind of windows? smilingbob
<smilingbob> what?
<mindrape> smilingbob - he is reverse trolling you.
<Kr0ntab> smilingbob: just ask your question...
<smilingbob> oh haha, got it
<Classic> no, pm
<Kr0ntab> theres 1389 people in the room...
<Classic> or do this: df -h > new
<Classic> and send us that file new
<smilingbob> well acutally my question has more to do with gos...
<smilingbob> which is what i meant to ask about, not ubuntu
<calc> mindrape: hmm have you had that nick a long time... istr someone that used that nick 14 years ago :)
<Pupuser402> sup
<RHorse> lay off the beans
<ttmrichter> Is there anybody present who can assist with setting up an SSH-tunnel-through-Squid proxy?
<varun> I
<mindrape> calc - there are 2 mindrapes... both of us are in AZ.  We've fought over this nick for the last 10-15.  :)
<ttmrichter> I followed the guide on howtoforge but came up empty on actual results.
<lvlefisto> can't install flashplugin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174020/
<calc> mindrape: heh, yea the one I knew was from #snes on efnet
<mindrape> calc - I am the employed one that hasn't been divorced...
<Pupuser402> sure
<mindrape> calc - that is the other mindrape... he was into emulation.
<calc> mindrape: ok
<bloie> how do I install the kde login manager
<Classic> varun, better use paste.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> bloie: what's wrong with GDM?  and sudo apt-get install kdm
<bloie> or how do i change my loging screen on kde
<mindrape> calc - I'm the Linux/MVS mindrape that works in security.
<bloie> I have KDE
<Pupuser402> /etc/kde.conf
<calc> mindrape: ah ok
<Kr0ntab> ttmrichter: it may be due to the fact that squid will proxy http application layer traffic... and not just a generic TCP connection, specifically SSH.
<Jeepste1>  trying to install Ubuntu /Xubuntu.. tried safe graphics mode... screen goes to cursor then blank.. can someone help
<calc> mindrape: i used to do emu/mp3 stuff way back then, now I do OOo
<mindrape> ;)
<smilingbob> this channel moves to fast for me... i can't keep up
<Kr0ntab> ttmrichter: you may have some luck tunneling ssh through an HTTP tunnel...
<RHorse> Jeepste1, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ttmrichter> Kr0ntab: I'm using SSH as an HTTP tunnel.
<eseven73> smilingbob, turn off joins/parts in your irc client
<Kr0ntab> hehe... yeah I know...
<varun> hey
<sebsebseb> smilingbob: yes many people use this channel all at once
<ttmrichter> Kr0ntab: ssh -L 8080:myserver:8080 to be precise.
<varun> classic what is paste.ubuntu.com
<Jeepste1> how RHorse I got no command line
<sebsebseb> varun: hi
<Haris_Amin> mindrape: i'm really sorry but could u please give me a link to the page where you find that resutl... ica n't find it...chekc your history maybe? i would really appreciate it
<varun> I am new so please
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  varun
<ubottu> varun: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<calc> hmm that reminds me i need to fix the openoffice.org packaging in the ppa tomorrow
<Classic> you basically copy paste your output from console on that site and give us a link
<Kr0ntab> ttmrichter: is squid proxying port 22?
<ttmrichter> This is a configuration I've used before on someone else's box, but that person is incommunicado so I'm trying it on a VPS of my own.
<varun> ok
<RHorse> Jeepste1, can you drp down to a cli by ctl + alt + F2?
<bloie> I still can't change my login screen
<sebsebseb> !kdm |  bloie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<Jeepste1> I`ll try that
<ttmrichter> Kr0ntab: I don't know?
<RHorse> Jeepste1, ok and then type that command
<ttmrichter> Kr0ntab: Why would it?  I'm tunnelling local 8080 to remote 8080.  Squid shouldn't see 22 at all.
<bloie> what's the command to install the kde login manager
<smilingbob> how do i disable join/parts i am using xchat
<Kai_wp> Could I harm the files on my NTFS Windows XP Pro SP2 HD by running the commands "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo mount /dev/sdXX /mnt" to mount it on my XUbuntu Live CD?
<Jeepste1> screen is blank RHorse
<Jeepste1> no cursor.. nothing RHorse
<Kr0ntab> ttmrichter: perhaps I was assuming something about your question.  I thought you are on a host behind a squid proxy... intercepting port 22 traffic.
<sebsebseb> Kai_wp: probably not, and  you should be able to access  the NTFS partition anyway, as long as Windows shut it down properly
<RHorse> ctl + alt + F2 doesn't work?
<Jeepste1> no it doesn`t
<calc> mindrape: hmm istr the 'other' one doing security related stuff wrt DC ;-)
<RHorse> ctl + alt + F3?
<dooner> smilingbob, right click channel name ->settings
<ttmrichter> Kr0ntab: I'm behind the Great Firewall and need to tunnel past it to see the web unhindered.  My method of choice is using SSH as a tunnel so that I access localhost:8080 as a proxy and it tunnels through SSH to a remote server under my control at 8080, which happens to be a squid proxy.
<calc> theres very little left online now about what DC did other than emu though now, seems to have fairly well scrubbed from the net
<Jeepste1> not that either RHorse
<mindrape> calc - who knows anymore... last I heard he was unemployed living up in North Phoenix.
<smilingbob> dooner: not seeing that
<ttmrichter> Kr0ntab: I know the technique itself works because I've been using it for years.  But my service provider has gone west and I have to set this up myself.
<calc> mindrape: ok
<ttmrichter> It isn't working.  :)
<Kr0ntab> yes  me too
<eseven73> dooner, thanks I was trying to find that for him since I was the one that suggested he turn off joins/parts, but couldn't find the setting :D
<RHorse> Jeepste1, there's nothing you can do unless you can type commands.
<ienorand> Jeepste1: at what point did it turn black? before grub, before loading screen, before login, before desktop?
<_Brun0_> Can I prevent menus to show on mouse_down but on mouse_click instead?
<Kai_wp> sebsebseb: Strangely I cannot access it from the LiveCD. It was properly shut down before as far as I remember. I'll try those commands, thanks! :D
 * calc is surprised he wasn't arrested for some of the bigger proprietary source code leaks he managed to be involved with
<eseven73> smilingbob, in the left side of xchat do you see the word #Ubuntu? right click it
<lvlefisto> can't install flashplugin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174020/ ¿can anyone help me?, i am on intrepid
<sebsebseb> Kai_wp: wait  no
<zhobbs_> how can I get a list of files that were installed by a package?
<smilingbob> eseven73:  yes and i did right click but their is no settings choice
<sebsebseb> Kai_wp: can you get into it from computer or whatever you got on Xubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Kai_wp: or /media  or /mnt ?
<RHorse> zhobbs_, try apt-cache shoe package
<Drewsef> Hello, I'm not getting any audio with 9.04 that I just installed.  Is there a way to trouble shoot this problem?
<Jeepste1> ienorand:  it turned black after starting the install screen where the moving orange line is.. it went to a cursor, then nothing
<RHorse> zhobbs_, try apt-cache show package
<eseven73> smilingbob, are you using xchat or xchat-gnome or is it gnome-xchat I cant remember which
<eseven73> sounds like you're using the gnome version
<RHorse> zhobbs_, oh sorry that's not right
<Kai_wp> sebsebseb: I checked in /mnt and /media, they're both empty.
<smilingbob> xchat gnome i think
<eseven73> yea uninstall that
<gedee> http://grayhoods.org
<varun> hello mindrape and classic ---http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/174024/
<smilingbob> and my mouse just died so i won't be doing any right clicking on any thing lol
<Fudge> hi using 9.04 ubuntu now but cant get sound to work. the panel shows sb live audigy alsa etc and sounds unmuted and turned up. but still hear no sound. is there some kind of bug or something I can do to fix it?
<RHorse> zhobbs_, I think maybe dpkg can do this
<zhobbs_> RHorse: yeah, lots of info in there, but no file list
<ienorand> Jeepste1: do ctrl+alt+del or alt+sysreq+r+s+e+i+u+b to restart machine (if that fails hard reset), checked the CD?
<eseven73> smilingbob, install the real xchat if you can, sudo apt-get install xchat
<eseven73> the gnome xchat blows
<smilingbob> can't do nothing but type in this box at the moment
<smilingbob> i did not realize there was more then one
<mindrape> zhobbs_ - dpkg -L pkgname
<Jordan_U> Drewsef: Try running "alsamixer -c 0" and make sure all of the levels are turned up
<Drewsef> Hello, I'm not getting any audio with 9.04 that I just installed.  Is there a way to trouble shoot this problem?
<Drewsef>  Jordan_U: Thanks
<smilingbob> what is the shortcut for terminal?
<zhobbs_> mindrape: thanks
<RHorse> zhobbs_, hold it there's a command that will do that, but I forgot what it is!
<eseven73> smilingbob, Applications>Add/Remove  then search for xchat
<Jeepste1> I`ve tried several CDs
<Kai_wp> sebsebseb: So don't use those commands?
<smilingbob> lol i can't i need a mouse
<Drewsef> Jordan_U: They are all up into the red level
<zhobbs_> RHorse: dpkg -L
<RHorse> Ah, I knew it!
<sebsebseb> Kai_wp: they would probably be ok, but  as long as you shut Windows down properly, you should just be able to access it from  Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<eseven73> smilingbob, try alt+tab key to get to a terminal
<Jordan_U> Drewsef: Any of them have "MM" at the bottom?
<Drewsef> yes
<Jordan_U> Drewsef: That means they are muted, use the "M" key to unmute them
<smilingbob> got it thanks
<Fudge> u can do anything on keybaord that u can on mouse
<eseven73> np
<smilingbob> Fudge: i am sure you can, but i am not that smart yet lol
<Kr0ntab> ttmrichter: sorry about that.  So does your firewall allow outbound SSH?  ANd if so... are you making a successful connection to the SSH server
<mindrape> Fudge - right click the desktop background?
<eseven73> smilingbob, you can alt+tab to different windows without a mouse, but what's wrong with your mouse?
<RHorse> Fudge, like 10X *more*
<Classic> varun, what was the problem/
<wtl> i changed my uid to 501. how do i revert it back to 1001?
<smilingbob> the batteries died
<eseven73> ah
<eseven73> well Fudge is correct
<smilingbob> and i don't have a spare
<eseven73> you don't need one
<Fudge> mindrape you can still get to that dialog through display settings
<smilingbob> actually i did, but they where not charged either
<Classic> varun, you basically have 5 partitions
<Drewsef> Jordan_U: Ok unmuted but no change
<varun> just a sec first tell me how to slow down this channel a bit I have xchat
<varun> this is just too fast for me
<sebsebseb> varun: you can't just slow it down
<Classic> see anywhere #ubuntu?
<mindrape> Fudge - well lets correct what you meant then... you can perform any function with keyboard that you can w mouse.  Actually doing ANYTHING w the keyboard that you would w mouse isnt always possible.  :)
<smilingbob> varun: i had the same problem
<Kai_wp> sebsebseb: The last time I used it it was attempting to reboot, but I chose to boot Windows into safe mode instead, where it couldn't boot, so I did a hard shut down. Couild that be why?
<eseven73> varun, right click the word #Ubuntu you can turn off joins/part messages
<Jordan_U> Drewsef: Do you get any error when you try the audio test in System > Preferences > Audio ?
<varun> can I see only u guys i.e the ones I am currently talking to
<sebsebseb> Kai_wp: there's a way to force mount a NTFS, but  shoudn't really need to do that,  as long as you shut down Windows propelry
<eseven73> varun, the tab #Ubuntu I should say or tree, whatever
<varun> How do i pm u
<Drewsef>  Jordan_U:  sound?
<eseven73> !PM
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mindrape> varun /msg nickname your message here
<mib_y8tzye> ok so i have been dual booting vista and ubuntu for a while, and know have ran into grub error 17
<Jordan_U> Drewsef: Yes, remembered wrong :)
<eseven73> varun, if you turn off joins/parts it really helps
<varun> I have done that
<Fudge> im sure you cuold e.g on widnows shift f10 right clicks where the pointer is
<Drewsef>  Jordan_U:   How long do let it test?
<mib_y8tzye> and tried to reinstall grub like i did when windows wiped it out, but that didnet work
<eseven73> ok
<whou> hello
<mib_y8tzye> so i was thinking about doing a fresh install of grub, but can seem to find how to do this, any help?
<Jordan_U> mib_y8tzye: Can you mount your Ubuntu partition from a LiveCD?
<sebsebseb> !grub |  mib_y8tzye
<ubottu> mib_y8tzye: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Drewsef> Jordan_U: Maybe I need some sound drivers that aren't provided with ubuntu?
<whou> i have ubuntu as internet gateway and two other computers as windows xp hosts. is there a way i could monitor their website browsing?
<mindrape> whou - yes.  Easiest is to probably use a webproxy.
<smilingbob> okay i have xchat now
<smilingbob> and a working mouse
<Drewsef> Jordan_U: with AlsaMixer the headphone volume that was muted, I unmuted, but I can't turn it up like the rest
<whou> mindrape ok i so setup the webproxy on my ubuntu machine?
<Jordan_U> Drewsef: Possible, but Ubuntu seems to at least think it has drivers for your device or it wouldn't show controlls. Do you have more than one card? ( and I missed your answer about any erros from the sound test )
<ttmrichter> Kr0ntab: I'm administering the machine with SSH, so yeah, SSH is not a problem.
<mindrape> yes whou
<pw-toxic> can someon tell me how i can permanently mount a ntfs hdd into my home folder?
<lstarnes> whou: it depends on which proxy you use
<ttmrichter> I am connected via SSH.  The "ssh -L blah" command line is working.
<lstarnes> whou: do you want to filter, or just monitor?
<ttmrichter> It's the proxying that's failing with channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<whou> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<smilingbob> so how do i slow this thing down
<Salcedian> I am out
<Jordan_U> !fstab | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Drewsef> Jordan_U:  No, just on board sound.  I didn't see any errors with the test.  I wasn't sure which interfaces to test, or how long to wait though.
<whou> lstarnes: the users who are connected to me. to monitor their net traffic, ie. browsing, bittorrent, downloads, etc
<sebsebseb> smilingbob: right click  my #ubuntu  link and  turn off  join and part messages or whatever that guy was saying,  I use Konversation :)
<lstarnes> whou: using a webproxy would be best for web/http monitoring
<smilingbob> sebastien, i do not see it anywere...
<mindrape> whou - it may be a bit overkill but something to possibly consider would be PacketFence... http://www.packetfence.org/en/home.html
<lijunchen> ?
<lstarnes> whou: however, traffic on other protocols might not be monitored as well as http
<lijunchen> 有人在线不？
<Jeepste1> tried a different CD and CD_ROM .. tried  Ctrl+Alt+F1.. now have out of range on monitor
<Jordan_U> Drewsef: Ok, try alsmixer with no options ( which should show one channel, from pulseaudio )
<whou> lstarnes mindrape thanks a lot :) ive just gotten my ears wet with ip masquerading and just recently set up my lan
<eseven73> !cn | lijunchen
<ubottu> lijunchen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lstarnes> whou: is there any particular reason why you need this? there may be a better solution
<mindrape> whou - they have a VM appliance of packetfence if you just wanna give it a spin.
<_Brun0_> Can I change popup menus to show only on mouse_click instead of mouse_down also?
<llml> lijunchen: Many guys are arround here:)
<bazhang> lijunchen, #ubuntu-cn
<whou> lstarnes: basically to monitor the users usage of bandwidth
<llml> lijunchen: Besides the bot that just talked to you:)
<jmspeex_> Anyone knows how to get WPA to work in Hardy?
<jmspeex_> (I got my Jaunty machine to work, but Hardy doesn't show a WPA option, just WEP)
<jmspeex_> I installed wpasupplicant
<Drewsef>  Jordan_U:  Looks the same now to me, same amount of channels afaict
<Jeepste1> trying to install Ubuntu /Xubuntu.. tried safe graphics mode... screen goes to cursor then blank.. changed CD and CDRom now have flashing out of range on monitor
<llml> eseven73: How do you know that guy's saying Chinese?
<Jordan_U> Drewsef: Try the audio test with "ALSA" selected instead of "Automatically Detected"
<eseven73> well it sure looked like chinese to me was I wrong?
<bazhang> eseven73, it was Chinese
<whou> llml his name is also chinese
<llml> eseven73: Nop, hehe. You are right:)
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: sounds like a possible graphics card issue
<whou> this terminator thing is so cool. but a little bit slow
<Jeepste1> what do I do about that sebsebseb
<Drewsef> Jordan_U:  I started scrolling to the right more under the alsamixer, I see IEC958.  It has different options such as A/D conv, and AC link.  Is this important?
<llml> whou: Yep, sounds logical:)
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: did you see anything in Ubuntu?
<RORgasm> mindrape, hey its me haris...i'm on ethernet right now...i was talking to u earlier about ipw2200
<Jeepste1> no, it never even got to the desktop to install sebsebseb
<llml> bazhang: Guess you a Chinese :)
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: ah ha the Live CD you mean?
<Jordan_U> Drewsef: I don't know
<Jeepste1> yes sebsebseb.. I`ve tried several
<Drewsef> Jordan_U: ok testing.
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: you got an Intel graphics card?
<Drewsef> under sound playback option
<Jeepste1> no its a Geforce 6200a
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: a new Nivida card you mean?
<Jeepste1> yes sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: maybe it's to new, and so problems.    or  your   Ubuntu ISO was bad all along,  or you need to burn it slower
<Drewsef> Jordan_U: it isn't showing any errors, and its continuing to test indefinitely it seem.
<Jeepste1> I have a few more CDS here should I try them all sebse
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1:  you can check the ISO that it's good
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Drewsef>  Jordan_U:  Looks like I should just buy a sound card?
<Jordan_U> Drewsef: If there would be errors they would show up immediately, and if it worked you'd hear a tone
<Drewsef>  Jordan_U: OK, no errors, no tone.
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: make sure the ISO is good
<Jeepste1> I can`t get a command line on that PC to do it sebseb
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: you don't need one
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: there are programs for Windows
<Jordan_U> Drewsef: I am not sure what the problem is, you might be able to find more information by running "lspci" and googling for the line pertaining to your sound card, sorry I couldn't be more help
<Drewsef> Jordan_U:  Thanks I'll take a look.  :)
<Jeepste1> can you point me to one sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: I would use this old program http://www.md5summer.org  yes the beta from 2006,   then you virfy the ISO in it, and get a code which you compare to the code on http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/MD5SUMS
<Drewsef> Jordan_U : In case your interested. http://pastebin.com/m4a4bf77a
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: the codes need to be the same a match, for a good download
<Jeepste1> I don`t have 9.04 sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: which version?
<Jeepste1> I have a few 7.04. 7.10.8.04, 8.10
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: hummm and none of those versions will work?
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: 7.04 and 7.10 are no longer supported on the desktop
<Jeepste1> some I haven`t tried on the CDROM.. I`ll try a couple more
<Jar> OK. I've searched the forums and can't find an answer to this. For some reason, everytime I try to boot Ubuntu 9.04, I get an "Gave up waiting for root device" error and I can't seem to fix it.
<unikon> using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS & Xchat 2.8.4 I can get all other IRC servers to accept auto-login except for freenode this happens on Ubuntu & Xp Pro on multiple computers is there a known bug or issue and if its a known issue with freenode how can it be fixed
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: ok
<Drewsef> Jordan_U: Looks like I may not be the only one with problems related to this audio chip
<rhinoponomous> hey i have a n00b question... is this the place to ask them?
<sebsebseb> unikon: ok  your issue isn't Ubuntu specific,  try #freenode
<joot> Jar, I am guessing but it may be a formatting error no root system...
<Jar> I just freshly reformatted my HDD and installed Ubuntu.. ?
<Jar> Should I try reinstalling maybe?
<sebsebseb> Jar: could do yeah
<unikon> sebsebseb thanks for responding have you noticed anything of that nature on your end or have you heard of this issue before
<sebsebseb> unikon: no and no
<sebsebseb> unikon: #freenode is the best place for that issue
<sebsebseb> unikon: since you said XP and Ubuntu
<RORgasm> hey guys
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: no, it's an xchat issue
<RORgasm> anyone here have experience with ipw2200 driver in jaunt
<RORgasm> jaunty?
<sebsebseb> unikon: hummm seems   Istarnes may know something
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: L
<sebsebseb> ok L
<unikon> istarnes have you heard of a issue like i stated
<Jeepste1> ok sebsebseb I have 8.10 coming up in low graphics mode
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: Xchat issues hum  well then  Konversation even more :)  and yes I use Konversation
<rhinoponomous> um... how do you get pidgin to NOT to run?
<lstarnes> unikon: what method are you using for autologin?
<lstarnes> rhinoponomous: make sure you close it before logging out
<RORgasm> can someone plz help me...i upgraded to jaunty and can't connect to any wireless networks anymore
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  RORgasm
<ubottu> RORgasm: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bonobo> unikon=> there is a problem with the freenode server, i canno't even change my nick
<rhinoponomous> it is running where my shut down button used to be... is there a way to make it not do that?
<rhinoponomous> (n00b alert here)
<unikon> on the network list-freenode-nickserv pw
<lstarnes> bonobo: which nick are you changing to?
<RORgasm> sebsebseb, i've gone through that... i dunno what to do now
<lstarnes> unikon: for freenode, try using your nickserv password as the server password instead
<sebsebseb> RORgasm: is there a wireless issue of some kind mentioned in the release notes don't think so
<sebsebseb> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<RORgasm> sebsebseb, i can see connections just fine...but when i try to connect nothing happens and then i get prompted for passwords again
<unikon> ok will try
<bonobo> t_opol, but it reads cannot send to channel so cannot change nicl
<bonobo> *nick
<lstarnes> bonobo: what channels are you in?
<zhobbs_> is upgrading libc a big deal? basically, I'm running dapper, and need to install a deb from jaunty...but it requires libc >= 2.8
<joeDeuce> rhinoponomous: try in the pidgin menu: Buddies -> Quit
<sebsebseb> RORgasm: I guess for some reason you need to get it set up some how.   I am hard wired I don't use,  slow,  not that secure,  wireless :)
<bonobo> just ubuntu, 's english french german and russian
<RORgasm> sebsebseb, so u have no idea?
<sebsebseb> RORgasm: indeed :(
<RORgasm> can anyone offer me any help on how to connect to wireless networks in jaunty...i can see them but can't connect...plz help...i need wireless working for work
<rhinoponomous> joe: thanks!!!!
<wtl> i autohid my gnome panel. how do I make it show instantly when my mouse hovers on it?
<joot> RORgasm, You will be better at Ubuntu forums.   Wireless can be a real bitch sometimes
<sebsebseb> RORgasm: there is something wireless in the release notes, but not sure if that applys to you
<sebsebseb> indeed at the second part joot said
<sebsebseb> !language |  joot
<ubottu> joot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> it wasn't that bad, but anyway :d
<joot> sebsebseb, ll
<sebsebseb> joot: what?
<joot> sebsebseb, just lol
<Jordan_U> zhobbs_: Yes, it's a very big deal. If you really need it you might want to create a chroot
<sebsebseb> joot: ok
<ericj11861> I need help on two things
<sebsebseb> ok just tell us what they are
<zhobbs_> Jordan_U: I should probably do a dist-upgrade right?
<joeDeuce> rhinoponomous: no problem ;)
<sebsebseb> !ask |  ericj11861
<ubottu> ericj11861: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ericj11861> First, I updated my sound drivers, but I still have no sound in everything except Pidgen
<Jordan_U> zhobbs_: Yes, ( with update-manager or do-release upgrade, not apt-get dist-upgrade )
<sebsebseb> joot: sound issues that's another one that can be a real you know what
<Classic> EricJ1186, did you get X working with drivers?
<ericj11861> the other one is related to my video cards, but I think the sound one would be easier
<joot> sebsebseb, xactly
<ericj11861> no, I had to uninstall the drivers
<sebsebseb> joot: and video card issues
<Classic> ok
<joot> sebsebseb, mainly ati cards
<Classic> EricJ1186, did you try drivers from nvidias site
<zhobbs_> Jordan_U: ok...thanks
<sebsebseb> ericj11861: probably both won't be that easy, and I can't  exactly help with both issues anyway
<ericj11861> Classic, the Nvidia site drivers did the same thing
<ericj11861> seb, thanks anyway!
<sebsebseb> ericj11861: however normalley you  try  the  nivida driver that's in the repo, and as a last resort get it from the nivida site
<sebsebseb> ericj11861: and installing directly from nivida is always a pain
<ericj11861> did that
<Classic> EricJ1186, it then must be your setup with 2 cards that does that
<ericj11861> it reboots in terminal in TTY1
<ericj11861> even though I don't have my bridge?
<Classic> EricJ1186, im not sure anymore, since mine works with recommended drv
<msshams1> my ubuntu 9.04 is very hangable that must be restart. how can i fix it?
<ericj11861> damn
<msshams1> my ubuntu 9.04 is very hangable that must be restart. how can i fix it?
<ericj11861> any suggestions on where else I can look for help?
<Jordan_U> msshams1: Are you using ext4?
<sebsebseb> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> ericj11861: ubuntuforums.org
<msshams1> Jordan_U: ext4 even reiserfs hanged
<Classic> EricJ1186, register on ubuntuforums.org and post your problem there
<Jordan_U> msshams1: If you are using ext4 it might be the softlockup bug, you can just use the latest upstream kernel ( there is a ppa for it )
<shamoun> there's an ext4 now? dang, been a while since i used linux
<ericj11861> Classic, I did... no replies
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: still not done my clean install after these weeks and gone Ext4,  anyway when I do,  should I  install the ppa for a later kernel?
<msshams1> Jordan_U: in the past i use ext4 and see hang problem. but now i use reiserfs and ubuntu hanged too
<sebsebseb> shamoun: yeah, but it has a few issues still that are mentioned in the release notes
<sebsebseb> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<unikon> anyone here still using 8.04 LTS or use LTS  versions only
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: Seems that the ext4 developers can't even reproduce the bug so if you're not affected you probably don't need to preemtively upgrade the kernel ( the cause of the bug hasn't been found yet, so it's not "fixed" in the latest kernel, just not reproducable by anyone at all )
<ericj11861> I guess I may have to just give up on sound or graphics...
<ericj11861> ugh
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: I think I will be just fine with Ext4 once I do my clean install
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: should be fine yeah
<Classic> EricJ1186, no, just refresh your post
<Kai_wp> Jordan_U: Sorry, if you don't mind reposting it, what was that command for mounting my HD on the XUbuntu Live CD again? :) I lost the chat log..
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: There is a script that should cause the lockup if it affects you, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/330824
<Classic> im sure someone will help, they are pros there:)
<nathan|MSChat> # Appears as ANNA
<Jordan_U> Kai_wp: "sudo fdisk -l" to find the device name then "sudo mount /dev/sdXX /mnt"
<Kai_wp> Jordan_U: Ok, thanks! :D
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: ok
<ericj11861> Classic, thanks, but I've done that a few times - it has a ton of views, but I think I may just not be meant for Linux
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: thanks, but  I guess I will be fine when I go Ext4 :)
<joot> ericj11861, About every hour there is a crew change just time your questin around then
<joot> question
<sebsebseb> joot: ha ha it's not quite like that
<ericj11861> all right, I may check back tomorrow then, thanks for the help and thanks for trying
<sebsebseb> joot: some of us been here for over an hour :d
<joot> sebsebseb, yes it is just watch
<Jeepste1> sebsebseb:  I have 8.10 installed now running in low graphics mode.. should I leave it like that
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: that sounds  a bit rubbish
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: low graphics mode
<Jeepste1> thats what it wanted to set it at sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: do your graphics look ok or not?
<Classic> EricJ1186, good luck
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: there should also be a driver available for Nivida     system  > administaration >  hardware drivers
<chemikalz> hey guys
<chemikalz> im fairly new to ubuntu, havent messed with linux distros in ages
<chemikalz> i need help
<sebsebseb> with?
<chemikalz> my onboard speakers on my acer aspire 1630 laptop work fine with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !ask |  chemikalz
<ubottu> chemikalz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Scrap> ANyone know if I can upgrade 8.04 Ubuntu to 9.04 Kubuntu or do I need to reinstall
<chemikalz> when i try to use my REAL speakers
<chemikalz> i cant make it work
<Jeepste1> ok sebsebseb will go look
<chemikalz> iv searched
<sebsebseb> Scrap: you can, but need to go through 8.10 first
<chemikalz> and searched
<chemikalz> ohh sorry about not asking my question all in one line
<chemikalz> should i resend?
<chemikalz> all in one line?
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: heh no
<chemikalz> k
<chemikalz> :)
<Scrap> OK I will see if I can get 8.10 cd my download is to slow... THNX
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: that's just the  fussy offical bot stuff :d
<chemikalz> ahhh
<Jeepste1> installing driver now
<sebsebseb> !hi |  chemikalz
<ubottu> chemikalz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chemikalz> hey there got this on my autojoin for konversation
<chemikalz> so i can get help and try to help others once i know enough
<Guest29625> Hello, I have Windows Vista installed in C, I installed Ubuntu in drive D .. before that I moved all my files to drive E.. unfortuanetely.. I could read those files before I install Ubuntu, after installing Ubuntu I am now unable to read my files in drive E... All my files are unreadable now, any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: ok
<chemikalz> my headphone jack, and speakers wont work
<sebsebseb> sound issues hummm   I can't really help with that
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Guest29625> Sorry my english is bad :(
<chemikalz> guest i dual boot with windows 64bit and am using ubuntu 32 bit
<chemikalz> i got my rythm player working fine, just hte speaker and headphone issue
<chemikalz> lol
<chemikalz> tried ALSA already
<chemikalz> wasnt succesful
<dj__> hello guys
<sebsebseb> Guest29625: can you get into them on Windows?
<Guest29625> sebsebseb: no, even though when I boot with Vista I am still not able to open them
<sebsebseb> Guest29625: oh dear
<sebsebseb> you might have lost it all
<sebsebseb> which OS are you on now?  Ubuntu I assume?
<Guest29625> sebsebseb: Oops, don't tell me
<Guest29625> No, I am in Windows now.
<sebsebseb> well finding out which partitions you have on there is rather easy on Ubuntu
<jeffreyf> Hello   I resized my partition to do a fresh install and then move my data from my old install.  I removed the other install's partitions and resized the drive, now I have a GRUB ERROR 17.  Help
<sebsebseb> and  you can't get into it on Windows?
<Jeepste1> Guest29625:  go into synaptic and install ntfs-config
<Adross> i'm having a little trouble with my project. I'm running ubuntu 9.04 and I installed netbeans from the official download site. However, it doesn't not have the oracle database driver. Does anyone know how to install the jdbc oracle driver?
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: he is on Windows
<MrZaius> what's the flavor of the week for irc clients?
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: it's a bit silly for people to be requesting Ubuntu support when they aren't on it, but there we go
<Guest29625> sebsebseb: The files are thre with thier original icons. I am not able to open them
<MrZaius> been using irssi since BitchX got pulled out of the repos
<MrZaius> but it's never really felt right
<MrZaius> anything else available worth trying?
<Jar> Hi, I was here earlier about the "Gave up waiting for root device" issue and I was told to reinstall, but that still didn't work. :/
<Jar> Not sure what to do now.
<Jeepste1> aww ok.. he could install Ext2IFS for windows
<sebsebseb> Guest29625: do  Windows first,  Ubuntu  second
<Classic> Guest29625, permission problem?
<dj__> excuse me,my ubuntu OS  some strange things,the close button in the the any application is missing
<Guest29625> sebsebseb what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> Guest29625: I mean  get your files open in Windows first,  then you can  open stuff up in Ubuntu to probably
<sebsebseb> Guest29625: as long as Windows partitions are shut down properly, Ubuntu should be able to just use them
<ttmrichter> OK, looking closer at my SSH+squid thing, it seems the problem is definitely on SSH's side.  When I log in to the remote machine I can use Squid just fine as a proxy server.  So is there anybody here who's an SSH guru, specifically server-side configuration of TCP tunnelling?
<Guest29625> sebsebseb: the problem is that I am not able to open them in windows too
<sebsebseb> Guest29625: ,but maybe you got a currupted partitiion
<dj__>  excuse me,my ubuntu OS  has some strange things,the close button in the the any application is missing
<sebsebseb> Guest29625: yes exactly, which means  you have problem all written over it
<MrZaius> dj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1114011
<MrZaius> google it first
<ricree> Does anyone know anything about dealing with a bug where sound keeps looping whatever was last played?
<sebsebseb> Guest29625: if you can get them working in Windows,  then  they should just work in  Ubuntu as well, as long as that partition was shut down properly
<MrZaius> there seem to be a number of threads at the forums with solutions to related problems
<dj__> okey  thanks
<MrZaius> np
<jeffreyf> Hello   I resized my partition to do a fresh install and then move my data from my old install.  I removed the other install's partitions and resized the drive, now I have a GRUB ERROR 17.  Help
<sebsebseb> Guest29625: ,but something has happended,  and it's a Windows partition and all that, so  makes sense to ask in ##windows
<Guest29625> sebsebseb: I understand..
<Guest29625> sebsebseb: Ok.
<jilianghou> hi
<sebsebseb> Guest29625: if you can get it working in Windows properly,  what I said about Ubuntu
<llml> Guest29625: You may try gpart.
<sebsebseb> llml: the usaul  Linux stuff, probably won't be much good, when he can't even  use the partition properly in Windows
<hemanth> need help on zenity in jaunty
<fido> hola
<Classic> later all
<fido> ubuntu es
<fido> hola
<Guest29625> llml: gpart.. sorry am kinda new to this..?
<fido> español
<jilianghou> 中文的UBUNTU聊天频道是哪个来着
<jilianghou> 中文的UBUNTU聊天频道是哪个来着
<FloodBot2> jilianghou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llml> sebsebseb, Guest29625: I really didn't know the problem very well. Just a small suggestion.
<llml> jilianghou: !cn | jilianghou
<chemikalz> ASLA selected
<RickZilla> Successfully using my iPod Nano with Rhythmbox Music player...I'd like to be able to upload pics and videos...is there an alternate app that I can use to do that?
<sebsebseb> llml: it's ok  someone suggested something for him in ##windows now
<chemikalz> still isnt working guys!!!
<hemanth> zenity --info --text=`tail -f /var/log/messages` aint working
<chemikalz> ahhh
<llml> !cn | jilianghou
<ubottu> jilianghou: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jilianghou> yes
<chemikalz> do i need sound drivers? though i had them already or no sound would owrk
<chemikalz> work
<jilianghou> ALSA
<chemikalz> ya
<chemikalz> thats what i have selected
<chemikalz> speakers still arent working
<llml> Guest29625: Hope someone on ##windows will help figure it out
<Jar> Hi, I'm having an issue with "Gave up waiting for root device" whenever I try to start Ubuntu 9.04. It didn't happen in Ubuntu 8 and once I upgraded, I have been having this issue. I can't seem to find the solution to this either.
<sebsebseb> llml: they are it seems
<ziroday> Hi, anyone know of an app for ext3 file recovery?
<ricree> Speaking of sound problems.  My sound keeps skipping in a loop over whatever the last sound played was (generally the logon sound).  Can anyone suggest a good place to find more information on how to solve the problem?  I haven't turned up anything useful on google yet
<pengy> Hey guys, im trying to dualboot vista and ubuntu, but i cant get past the ability to shrink my drive with the vista shrink device. Heres a screen shot : http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/641/shrinkfuu.png
<llml> sebsebseb: Yep :)
<chemikalz> i had to mess with partitions for ages to dual boot vista 64 and ubuntu 32bit
<chemikalz> lol
<pengy> yeah like i have 30gb+ of free space
<pengy> but the srink will only let me do 742MB
<RickZilla> Successfully using my iPod Nano with Rhythmbox Music player...I'd like to be able to upload pics and videos...is there an alternate app that I can use to do that?
<sebsebseb> you can try
<sebsebseb> Banshee for syncing
<pengy> At first it wouldnt even give me an amont to shrink, but then i used perfect disk, and now im able to do the 742MB but its still not enough.
<Kai_wp> So I'm in the XUbuntu Live CD now but I can't access my mostly Windows network
<AlbertoP> pengy, if you have enough RAM, remove the swap file in Windows, defrag the disk, and try again. Don't forget to take note of the swap file size and to restore it when done (after resizing)
<jilianghou> 这里有没有华人
<bazhang> jilianghou, #ubuntu-cn
<jilianghou> 华人华侨啥的
<Guest29625> ok, thanks all.
<MeXTuX> I have installed a command-line system using the Ubuntu 8.0.4 alternate disc and at the login always get this message: "* Reloading OpenBSD Secure Shell server's configuration sshd"
<Kai_wp> When it attempted to install "Samba", it did it once, but kept telling me that I needed to install Samba
<Kai_wp> I verified that Samba is installed though. Now I'm in the "Shared Folders" settings window
<Kai_wp> I switched the workgroup name to the proper one but I still can't access anybody
<pengy> alberto what do you mean exactly?
<AlbertoP> pengy, np...I've just too many windows open :)
<Kai_wp> What exactly is the greyed out "Unlock" button in the "Shared Folders" settings window for?
<AlbertoP> pengy, Windows creates the virtual memory file, which might be at the end of your partition, or somewhere close to the end. You can remove it disabling the swap in Windows.
<pengy> Im not sure what you mean by swap, ive never done something like this before.
<sebsebseb> !swap | pengy
<ubottu> pengy: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<AlbertoP> pengy, I'm not on windows right now
<yaris123456789> how do i tell FIND to ignore certain words
<mgmuscari> does anybody know how to get amarok to use the codec libraries i have installed in gnome?
<mgmuscari> do i need the xine packages?
<RickZilla> Using ubuntu 9.4  Successfully using my iPod Nano with Rhythmbox Music player...I'd like to be able to upload pics and videos...is there an alternate app that I can use to do that?
<AlbertoP> pengy, http://www.vista4beginners.com/configure-virtual-memory
<AlbertoP> bbib
<AlbertoP> bbiab*
<pengy> ok alberto, on my screen shot here http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/641/shrinkfuu.png do you know what the 2 areas beside my recovery and os drive?
<StrangeCharm> hey, i'm trying to access my hardware fakeraid under jaunty, but i can't seem to load dm-raid4-5, am i missing something?
<b14ck> how do i burn a .img file to a disk?
<pengy> black use and image burning program
<pengy> like imgburn or CDburnerXP
<StrangeCharm> b14ck, are you on ubuntu or trying to set up an install from windows??
<infinityxi> I think gnome baker can do that as well.
<chemikalz> guys still no sound from speakres
<chemikalz> THIS SHOULD BE WORKING
<chemikalz> im confused
<FloodBot2> chemikalz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chemikalz> i have everything set up perfect
<StrangeCharm> is anyone familiar with fakeraid?
<chemikalz> StrangeCharm:  never heard of it what is it
<StrangeCharm> fakeraid - a hardware based raid solution that actually uses the cpu for raid operations
<infinityxi> Has anyone been able to use rhythmbox with a remote file system on 9.04. It doesn't seem to be working for me. sftp or samba. I don't particularly want to use smbmount or install sshfs.
<StrangeCharm> it's a generic term chemikalz
<chemikalz> got my spearks to work but now it plays my pc speaker and my external speakers all at once lol
<ttmrichter> Is there any SSH guru out there who can explain what the error "channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed" means and how to get rid of it?
<chemikalz> i have it set as surround
<chemikalz> its working nice!
<StrangeCharm> does anyone know what's happened to dm-raid4-5 in jaunty?
<th0r> ttmrichter: google has over 100 results for that
<ttmrichter> th0r: And all of them totally useless.  Mostly people asking and not getting answers or getting answers to questions not asked.
<AlbertoP> pengy, is that a laptop?
<pengy> yeah.
<hihello> http://www.cam4.com/ooookelly 18year old girl on cam, come watch!
<AlbertoP> pengy, brand?
<hihello> http://www.cam4.com/ooookelly 18year old girl on cam, come watch!
<pengy> dell inspiron 1520
<usser> !ops hihello
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops hihello
<AlbertoP> pengy, ok... the first 78MB are for system tools. The last one is probably the media-center (if you have a media-center key)
<Daps> can someone tell me where i can find what my chipset it??
<infinityxi> ttmrichter: what were you doing with ssh to get that error?
<StrangeCharm> daps, what os are you on?
<Daps> Ubuntu 8.4
<ttmrichter> infinityxi: I'm trying to tunnel HTTP through SSH to a Squid proxy.
<AlbertoP> pengy, hint: pay _a_lot_ of attention not to damage the media center partition, if it is the case, because to rebuild it on dell systems, you have to format also the main win installation :\
<pengy> i have dell media direct
<AlbertoP> pengy, that one
<infinityxi> well from some of the google hits, does the squid proxy machine
<StrangeCharm> daps, what computer are you using?
<pengy> so the 2.5GB is that one problay is.
<infinityxi> allow connections from local host?
<AlbertoP> pengy, for sure...it's exactly its size
<Daps> something made up by a friend
<ttmrichter> infinityxi: It *ONLY* allows connections from local host.  The error is SSH's, not squids.  I have tested squid and it is working as expected.
<StrangeCharm> hey, i'm trying to access my hardware 'fake' raid under jaunty, but i can't seem to load dm-raid4-5, am i missing something?
<th0r> ttmrichter: the second result....This message is printed when you try to use TCP forwarding and sshd
<th0r> doesn't authorize it. You need to ask your administrator to put
<th0r> "AllowTcpForwarding yes" in sshd_config on the gateway.
<StrangeCharm> daps, do you know any of the component names?
<pengy> ok im still got getting how to get vista on letting me shrink my partion more than 742MB since i need to do atlaeast 15 for unbuntu.
<StrangeCharm> also, daps, use my name so that your messages are highlighted for me?
<ttmrichter> th0r: I *AM* the administrator and TCP forwarding *IS* set to "yes".
<AlbertoP> pengy, did you remove the virtual memory?
<billgoats> hey how to speed up my jaunty?
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, it has an intel P4 in there 2.6Ghz
<StrangeCharm> do you know what the motherboard is, daps?
<pengy> yeah
<pengy> i dont have pageing on.
<chuck_> Daps, lshw in terminal
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, no clue
<AlbertoP> pengy, ok. The only hope you have now is to defragment your disk
<pengy> ive donoe that about 4 times
<AlbertoP> pengy, still nothing?
<pengy> using auslogics framgent
<pengy> jkdefrag
<Daps> chuck_, i will try that
<pengy> and perfect disk defrag
<StrangeCharm> daps, did you try chuck_ 's suggestion?
<AlbertoP> pengy, simply use the vista defrag...
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, i will try now
<pengy> perfect disk helped the most
<AlbertoP> ok
<yaris123456789> what is virtual box ?
<pengy> it moved the mtk files to the beginging of the partion.
<yaris123456789> how is that different from wine
<StrangeCharm> hey, i'm trying to access my hardware 'fake' raid under jaunty, but i can't seem to load dm-raid4-5, am i missing something?
<Hiemanshu> !ot | AlbertoP
<ubottu> AlbertoP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pengy> and thats what let me even use the shrink option in the first place.
<Hiemanshu> !ot | pengy
<StrangeCharm> yaris123456789 it's a program for running and managing virtual machines
<ubottu> pengy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AlbertoP> Hiemanshu, sorry but he has problem to install ubuntu on a windows system....
<AlbertoP> if that's not on topic...
<infinityxi> ttmrichter: what does your ssh line look like, you can omit your hostname and everything for public purposes
<yaris123456789> StrangeCharm: that means i can run OS in ubuntu ?
<Hiemanshu> AlbertoP, that is not offtopic
<AlbertoP> Hiemanshu, :)
<Hiemanshu> but about vista, and defrag that is
<usser> yaris123456789, virtualbox is virtualization software, it basically emulate a x86 hardware. wine doesnt emulate anything. its just implementation of windows api on unix
<AlbertoP> Hiemanshu, to resize his disk he needs to defrag...
<StrangeCharm> yaris123456789 can you restate exactly what you mean?
<Hiemanshu> AlbertoP, not neccessary
<ttmrichter> infinityxi: ssh -L 8080:backdoor:8080 -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa backdoor -v -o ConnectTimeout=5
<pengy> yeah, im trying to install ubuntu but i need to beable to shrink my partition first.
<AlbertoP> Hiemanshu, ok so you give him the right answer :)
<steley> is there a procxy soft 4 ubuntu?
<Hiemanshu> pengy, tell me what is going on?
<yaris123456789> if i run tor on each virtualbox, will it create different ip's for each virtualbox
<yaris123456789> at any given time
<AlbertoP> Hiemanshu, simple...he cannot resize his disk to make space to ubuntu.
<Hiemanshu> AlbertoP, sure
<StrangeCharm> yaris123456789 no
<Daps> chuck_, wow thats amazing.. thanks..
<AlbertoP> Hiemanshu, because vista doesn't allow the dist to be resized enough
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, it shows everything
<Hiemanshu> pengy, download and use GParted live disk to resize
<pengy> im trying to dual boot ubuntu, but vista wont let me shrink more than 742Mb for the partition, even though i have 30gb of free space
<Jeepste1> sebsebseb:  I`m up and running on 8.10 now :)... ty for your help.. I think my DVD drive might be faulty too as I tried the CD in that yesterday
<usser> ttmrichter, that doesnt look right. you're mapping 8080 from backdoor to 8080 on backdoor?
<StrangeCharm> yaris123456789 you still have only one ip address on the outside - all your tor nodes will still face the net from the same ip
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: ok good :)
<ttmrichter> usser: No, I'm mapping my local 8080 to the remote 8080 through SSH.
<AlbertoP> pengy, no don't do that on your config. GParted won't recognize the dell partition for media direct and kill it unfortunately
<OpenPsycho> Hiemanshu: won't resizing the disk from gparted effect the existing vista installation?
<Hiemanshu> pengy, you can use the Ubuntu Live CD to do it too
<pengy> hiemanshu, i dont want to use gparted because i still need windows, and im werey of the stories of it not letting windows boot up.
<chuck_> Daps, your welcome
<AlbertoP> pengy, let's talk in pvt
<yaris123456789> StrangeCharm: i mean the end node ip will be different for all instances of vbox running tor wouldn't it ??
<Daps> chuck_, cpu version 15.2.9... does that make sense?
<pengy> ok
<Jeepste1> sebsebseb:  NVIDIA driver installed ok too :)
<ttmrichter> usser: So localhost:8080 gets tunnelled through SSH to emerge on the remote side and hits 8080 on that side.
<sebsebseb> Jeepste1: good
<usser> ttmrichter, right right
<Vesayth> Hello all. I've finally got my VPN running exactly the way I want it to, and now comes the challenge of getting my family connected to their shares on it. Unfortunately, they boot up their windows machines without passwords. So, they don't even know their usernames. My question is, is it possible for them to connect to my Samba server with a username and password that I supply to them? Or can they only connect to it with their windows usernam
<Hiemanshu> OpenPsycho, it wont
<usser> ttmrichter, and whats the error?
<Hiemanshu> pengy, no problem
<Hiemanshu> pengy, it wont
<Vesayth> I'm running the Samba server on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit
<Hiemanshu> pengy, there should be no problem
<ttmrichter> usser: whenever I try to use the tunnel, I get: "channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed"
<StrangeCharm> yaris123456789 each tor instance will create their own circuits, which may have different endpoints, however, you don't need multiple virtual oses to do that - you can just run multiple instances of tor. more importantly, what are you trying to do?
<AlbertoP> Hiemanshu, he has a special partition for his media direct. If he breaks that, he has to format everything from scratch ;-)
<StrangeCharm> hey, i'm trying to access my hardware 'fake' raid under jaunty, but i can't seem to load dm-raid4-5, am i missing something?
<sbomer> hi
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, I am trying to figure out what's the best webserver to use for my cpu as ubuntu server won't load
<sbomer> Does anyone know whether it's possible to install ubuntu on an imac g5
<sbomer> ?
<sbomer> powerpc processor?
<yaris123456789> StrangeCharm: how do you run multiple instances of tor ???
<usser> ttmrichter, hm. never seen that error
<StrangeCharm> daps what goes wrong? can you run the cd?
<usser> sbomer, yes, it is. But i'd suggest you use debian, because their ppc port is officially supported
<infinityxi> ttmrichter: can you tunnel to other ports? does it gave the same error or is it only to the proxy port 8080.
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, yes u can run the cd and it goes through the entire install process.. but once it reboot, it says something about my cpu not being able to support it
<sbomer> thanks usser
<sbomer> I'm having trouble getting it to boot from the cd
<usser> sbomer, you need ppc version
<sbomer> where can I find it?
<hermanChess> I hate this, but I think I'm going to install a windows partition for gaming
<ttmrichter> infinityxi: How would I test this?  I have only the proxy server.
<StrangeCharm> yaris123456789 roughly the same way that you run multiple instances of anything else, except that they'll need to have unique ports to bind to, so i suggest multiple installs, each with their own directory and torrc, with seprate ports listed in each torrc
<infinityxi> try tunneling to the ssh port
<StrangeCharm> daps, what's the message
<sbomer> do I need an older version?
<infinityxi> so it will appear to the host machine that you are sshing from local host.
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, it says precisely this: "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: 0:6   Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<sbomer> or should I forget ubuntu and go with debian?
<usser> sbomer, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/release/ http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.1/powerpc/iso-dvd/
<him89> pengy, AlbertoP still here?
<ttmrichter> infinityxi: That's even more confusing.  How is this supposed to work?
<AlbertoP> him89, yup
<sbomer> wow
<StrangeCharm> daps, you probably need to customise your kernel, or select an older one
<him89> got dced
<sbomer> thanks you're awesome
<him89> pengy, got it working?
<sbomer> This is what makes ubuntu so great
<sbomer> the community
<sbomer> ;)
<sbomer> thanks?
<sbomer> !
<FloodBot2> sbomer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlbertoP> him89, not yet... he is away for 10 mins :)
<StrangeCharm> hey, i'm trying to access my hardware 'fake' raid under jaunty, but i can't seem to load dm-raid4-5, am i missing something?
<usser> sbomer, no problem
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, select an older one? Do they offer a choice when you install..? can't remember doing that
<AlbertoP> him89, any additional tip? :)
<him89> AlbertoP, thats all right, GParted always worked great for me never had problems
<infinityxi> well instead of 8080:backdoor:8080 try 44:backdoor:22 and then ssh in by doing ssh -l user localhost -p 44
<infinityxi> this is based on this thread
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, how can i customize my kernel?? :S
<infinityxi> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ssh-l-channel-3-open-failed-connect-failed-637538/#post3132684
<StrangeCharm> daps, not directly. boot up a livecd to make the changes
<AlbertoP> him89, yes I know. But the default partitioning on some dell laptop seems to be "sensitive", and I don't know why...
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, livecd ?? whats that?
<him89> AlbertoP, Dell laptop has 2 partition, one Recovery and the rest normal
<him89> thats what pengy has right?
<StrangeCharm> the ubuntu desktop cds can boot up into a working version of ubuntu,
<StrangeCharm> daps^
<AlbertoP> him89, nope. He has a small 78 MB partition (system tools) - Recovery - C: - Media center
<StrangeCharm> hey, i'm trying to access my hardware 'fake' raid under jaunty, but i can't seem to load dm-raid4-5, am i missing something?
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, but this is the server sersion, will it work the same way? I mean the CD is the Server version
<StrangeCharm> does anyone know what happened to dm-raid 4-5?
<him89> AlbertoP, very odd never seen one like that
 * chemikalz is away,your mothers medicine cabinet: Gone away for now
<him89> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<StrangeCharm> daps, so burn a desktop disk
<infinityxi> you might be sending a key that is signed from your machine but the host machine is seeing the incoming connection as a localhost connection, not an actual connection from your client machine.
<him89> !raid > StrangeCharm
<ubottu> StrangeCharm, please see my private message
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, ok i have one of those too, didn't know i could use the desktop disc to solve the server problem... my bad
<AlbertoP> him89, seems what they push on XPS and similar systems. I have the same, and it is very messy to manage, because if you break the last one, you can only create it by repartitioning the whole disk. That's why I was going very careful :)
<droid7> are the intel ppa drivers the latest drivers?
<him89> AlbertoP, we are going OT :P
<StrangeCharm> him89, thanks, but i've read the pages, and they reference a kernel module, which doesn't seem to be there in jaunty
<him89> StrangeCharm, recompile the kernel
<StrangeCharm> him89, can you be more specific?
<AlbertoP> him89, hehe yes :)
<AlbertoP> sorry
<droid7> anyone?
<him89> StrangeCharm, what ever kernel you are using get the sources, change the config file to add the needed kernl
<him89> i mean modules
<him89> and recompile it
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, it seems to be working, thanks for the heads up...
<ttmrichter> infinityxi: That thread is about an entirely different problem.  I can connect just fine.  I can use the remote machine just fine.  I just can't tunnel.  That thread is talking about being able to tunnel but not log in.
 * chemikalz is back.
<StrangeCharm> him89 but shouldn't the module ba available anyway?
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, do you know how I can config the system so that i don't have to use the cd on boot up?
<StrangeCharm> daps, sorry, can you be more specific
<him89> StrangeCharm, not always
<StrangeCharm> ok, i do not have experience compiling the kernel, do you know of a good guide?
<FlashGordon2000> DCC SEND HAY.GUYZ.WHATS.GOING.ON.LOL
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, sorry, i meant because i get the error without the desktop cd or with the server cd, but with the desktop cd it loads and I don't get that CPU error message... was wondering how to configure it to work without having to use the desktop cd...... so it boots on its own
<StrangeCharm> daps, hang on, you can install desktop without trouble?
<him89> StrangeCharm, i ll be back in 20 mins
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, yup.. I'm running desktop right now.. I've been trying to install server as a virtual machine..
<NewApples> Hello all
<NewApples> does anyone know of a program for Ubuntu that records what you do on the computer into a video? Like a video snapshot
<yaris123456789> StrangeCharm: then its possible to have 1000 different end nodes each with 1000 unique circuits on a single machine running 1000 instances of tor ?
<wvmac> i was using the install option from the first boot of the livecd and during the install it seemed to get stuck at 53% and then started gdm and gave me the live cd desktop
<StrangeCharm> daps, have you tried a driect install, or only a vm install?
<wvmac> any ideas
<yaris123456789> how do i check if my 3d card driver was installed correctly ?
<ozzmosis> NewApples: good question
<Daps> only a vm install... don't wanna losse what I have here in this machine
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm ^
<yoyoned> NewApples: recordmydesktop
<NewApples> ozzmosis hello and ;)
<StrangeCharm> yaris123456789 only if you have enough ram, but why would you need that?
<NewApples> yoyoned ok i will look for that now
<ozzmosis> NewApples: if nobody here knows you could try asking someone on youtube who's uploaded demo videos of Ubuntu
<StrangeCharm> daps, maybe the server kernel isn't right for the vm virutal cpu?
<ozzmosis> NewApples: or another Linux
<chuck_> NewApples, recordmydesktop
<yaris123456789> StrangeCharm: to get 1000 different ips ?
<NewApples> chuck_ thanks i am looking into that yoyoned also told me that
<NewApples> ozzmosis recordmydesktop seems to be a program
<Daps> ﻿StrangeCharm, hmm.. ok, i'll do some research.. thanks for all your help ;)
<ozzmosis> NewApples: ah
<wvmac> how can i repair grub from a live cd
<NewApples> chuck_ yoyoned that program is even in applications add/remove thank you both very much ;)
<chuck_> NewApples, your welcome
<NewApples> i am logging now cheers ;)
<cgs_bob_> hello all.  I was just wondering if anyone knows of a utility that would split up a pdf into a pages (for example a pdf with 10 page is converted into 10 pdf's)
<pw-toxic> how can i test if my microfone works?
<StrangeCharm> yaris123456789 unlikely, you probably wouldn't have that many exit nodes available for you, but to first approximation, yes. but why would you *want* such a thing?
<him89> !compile kernel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile kernel
<him89> !kenrel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kenrel
<him89> !kernel
<HorizonXP> hey, my dad's laptop isn't booting with 2 sticks of 2GB RAM. Isn't booting, as in, it freezes at the Ubuntu loading screen. The sticks work fine individually. any ideas?
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<him89> !kernel > StrangeCharm
<ubottu> StrangeCharm, please see my private message
<yaris123456789> StrangeCharm: how can i check if my 3d video card driver is properly installed?
<him89> yaris123456789, run glxgears
<chuck_> cgs_bob_, check out pdfedit am pretty sure that will do it
<StrangeCharm> yaris123456789 can you restate the question?
<him89> yaris123456789, anything above 600 fps is a good thing
<HDFAIL> hello, i have this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136681, But i cannot mount my hd on the LIVECD i am currently on it gives a generic error. Anyone have any ideas?
<cgs_bob_> chuck_: thanks...I'll go take a look
<yaris123456789> him89: well bililiards is running slow
<StrangeCharm> him89 right then
<him89> yaris123456789, billiards as in which game exactly ?
<Lint01> 12
<HDFAIL> anyone able to help me force mount my hd/
<him89> yaris123456789, what does glxgears give?
<yaris123456789> him89: BilliardGL
<him89> HDFAIL, yeah
<rob> hi all
<yaris123456789> him89: it gives me gears moving
<yaris123456789> pretty smooth
<him89> yaris123456789, yes what does the terminal give>
<HDFAIL> him89, its /dev/sda1
<him89> HDFAIL, is it ntfs?
<yaris123456789> him89: 500fps
<HDFAIL> him : ext3 my main linux partion
<HDFAIL> :((
<him89> yaris123456789, running compiz?
<yaris123456789> compiz ??
<rob> question: does anyone know where to get the macmenu applet?
<eboyjr> that means no
<him89> HDFAIL, try sudo mount /dev/sda1 / -o force
<HDFAIL> ok
<him89> yaris123456789, the special effects
<HDFAIL> him89 : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<chuck_> !eyecandy|rob
<ubottu> rob: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<him89> HDFAIL, add -t ext3
<yaris123456789> him89: i ran compiz and it screwed everything up. and i had to type it again to restore
<rob> wait, is the macmenu just part of a theme because i read somewhere it was an applet for the gnome panel
<HDFAIL> him89 : same error
<him89> yaris123456789, so you are without it?
<yaris123456789> without what /
<Digital7> If I create an OpenVPN server in Ubuntu, do all of the [Windows] client machines need to have OpenVPN installed, or can they simply use the built-in Windows VPN connection client?
<him89> HDFAIL, looks like something is wrong with the partion
<him89> HDFAIL, what does fdisk -l give?
<him89> !pastebin | HDFAIL
<ubottu> HDFAIL: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HDFAIL> him89 : http://www.pastebin.ca/1425170
<yaris123456789> hey does anyoen play OpenArena? i dont wanna install it if theres not many ppl playing
<him89> HDFAIL, looks right
<chuck_> rob, no sorry i thought it would give you more info google awn that will give you more info
<him89> yaris123456789, many ppl do
<HDFAIL> him89 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136681
<HDFAIL> him89 : i have that problem
<HDFAIL> him89 : but cant mount hd to fix it
<yaris123456789> him89: is it exactly like quake3? with instagib ?
<him89> yaris123456789,  yes
<him89> HDFAIL, lemme look
<rob> actually chuck it's not the dock i am talking about, what i mean is the menu applet where it shows file, edit, view, etc on the panel instead of in the window of whatever program is open, similar to in mac osx
<texyyy> hey i need to go through my other profile data from another profile in ubuntu but it wont let me go wht should i do
<SandGorgon> guys.. i'm setting up ubuntu+firefox on someone's new computer - however the old computer (that had crashed) ran windows + IE. now how do I migrate all his IE settings ? if I had installed firefox on live windows, it would have done so automatically
<texyyy> need help
<HDFAIL> texyyy what error'
<texyyy> its permission denied
<OpenPsycho> texyyy: to login? :P
<deepz> need help... i am getting ioctl failed while trying to retrieve mac address of the m/c
<HDFAIL> sudo su - useryouwant
<texyyy> no
<deepz> anyone knows the cause??
<rob> sand gorgon, you can probably export his settings as a .html file, then save it to a flash drive and later import the file into firefox, just a thought
<texyyy> i got a problem with screen resolution and cant see anything it says no signal
<deepz> help
<tank-man> rob,  he said the harddrive crashed, and windows probably isnt booting
<OpenPsycho> texyyy: cable connection ?
<hemanth> usr/bin/zenity Argument list too long  ....any tips
<Kai_wp> So I'm trying to access my Windows network from a XUbuntu 8.10 Live CD, but I haven't had much luck so far. I've installed Samba, and I can't see anyone on the network. And I've tried PyNeighborhood which says "Failed to scan workgroup" when I try to look at my workgroup. Why would that be?
<rob> my mistake
<texyyy> no
<Kai_wp> The internet works fine and I can even ping other PCs
<Jar> Can anyone help me with the "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/.... does not exist. Dropping to shell!" error?
<HDFAIL> JAR ME TO
<HDFAIL> !
<Jar> Lol.
<HDFAIL> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136681
<HDFAIL> its this error
<Jeepste1> can anyone tell me if I can do a cron in Gnome to change wallpapers
<HDFAIL> i cant mount my hd to fix it tho from licvecd
<frybye> Hi - am looking for help with a canberra-gtk-module - sound problem - see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174068/ - any tips?
<deepz> need help pls
<donavan01> if I switch from one ATI legacy card to another (x1650 to x800) do I need to reinstall drivers or does it use the same all in one driver
<texyyy> i wanted to know how to get permission to go to my other profile with another one
<Jar> I can mount it find, it just refuses to work through the GRUB boot,
<him89> HDFAIL, the instructions dont work?
<HDFAIL> Jar : use that link then
<HDFAIL> him89 : i would need to mount it to edit it correct?
<him89> HDFAIL, yes
<HDFAIL> so no instructions dont work
<Jar> HDFAIL: I did already; didn't work.
<rob> chuck_, do you know what i mean know with the menu?
<HDFAIL> what about ls -l /dev/disk
<Codex_> finally got it installed. (the installation program created very bad partitions and I had to resize them :)
<bubba> how to install guest additions on virtual box?
<HDFAIL> and check the names against the one grub is calling
<him89> HDFAIL, very odd
<chuck_> rob, AFAIK the closest thing ubuntu has for that is screenlets but i do not use them so am not sure
<Jar> HDFAIL: Are you referring those instructions to me?
<HDFAIL> him89 Jar has the same problem
<HDFAIL> jar yes
<Jar> Aye.
<texyyy> I NEED HELP ON GETTING PERMISSION ON MY DATA ON ANOTHER PROFILE WHILE I AM ON A ANOTHER PROFILE PLZZ HELP
<Sagaci> generally speaking, in ubuntu, is it hard to rip a youtube video off the net and convert it so it'll play on an ipod?
<bubba> how to install guest additions on virtual box?
<HDFAIL> texyyy sudo su - user
<Jar> "ls -l /dev/disk" only shows "drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 60 by-path"
<Gnea> !caps | texyyy
<ubottu> texyyy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jar> Only that line.
<texyyy> AND
<texyyy> sorry
<HDFAIL> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<OpenPsycho> texyyy: and give your password...and give their password
<frybye> Hi - am looking for help with a canberra-gtk-module - sound problem - see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174068/ - any tips?
<Gnea> what profile? /home?
 * chemikalz is away,your mothers medicine cabinet: Gone away for now
<Jar> HDFAIL: ls: /dev/disk/by-uuid: No such file or directory"
<bubba> how to install guest additions on virtual box?
<Gnea> !away | chemikalz
<ubottu> chemikalz: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<HDFAIL> welll thats a problem heheh Jar
<texyyy> unknown id
<HDFAIL> cat /etc/passwd | grep userbane
<HDFAIL> username*
<Jar> HDFAIL: It's listed in /dev/disk/by-path, just not by-uuid
<HDFAIL> Jar sorry i just started tryin to fix my issue
<HDFAIL> duno to much about it
<Jar> I had Ubunutu 8 before, and upgraded.. now getting this error.
<Jar> HDFAIL: Do you use an EHDD?
<Gnea> texyyy: what do you mean by 'user profile', exactly? a user account's home directory?
<un_dave> hello all. just installed 9.04, and having some issues with the video. it's a clean install, fully updated, then installed the latest nvidia drivers from the restricted drivers selection. now when i reboot, it wont start gnome.
<HDFAIL> Jar never heard of it
<Jar> HDFAIL: External hard drive.
<HDFAIL> oh lulz no
<un_dave> xorg.failsafe.log shows something like 'no monitors detected' i can go ctrl-f1 though, and get to terminal.
<un_dave> anyone have any ideas?
<Jar> That's what I'm using. I have a feeling it's the cause, but I don't have an internal HDD to use. (it's a laptop)
<Gnea> texyyy: i ask because 'user profile' is usually refers to firefox
<HDFAIL> jar mine is also a laptop
<Kai_wp> Anyone?
<xing_> what video card ?
<HDFAIL> but i pulled the hd and put it in another laptop
<rob> chuck_, check this out: http://static.flickr.com/99/263659404_0dcade1572_o.png
<HDFAIL> same issue
<xing_> un_dave,what video card?
<Gnea> texyyy: you could put them in the same group and set perms that way, or just copy the files to /tmp
<un_dave> xing_: some older nvidia card. 7300 or something like that?
<un_dave> xing_: also, if it makes any difference, i have two of them. identical cards. only 1 monitor hooked up though.
<xing_> un_dave,the same for my intel 845
<un_dave> xing_: you have the same issue?
<bubba> how to install guest additions on virtual box?
<bob_> hello iw as wondering if anyone knows what to doo to format a new harddrive so i can use it as a main or primary harddrive with out un installing the one i have in and reloading the iso disk ..
<bob_> well live cd..
<HDFAIL> him89 : [ 2382.279885] EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "force" or missing value
<HDFAIL> [ 2433.622084] EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "force" or missing value
<HDFAIL> [ 3327.617413] EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "force" or missing value
<HDFAIL> [ 3456.598948] EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "force" or missing value
<FloodBot2> HDFAIL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<un_dave> bubba: there should be an option in virtual box to install on the client system
<xing_> un_dave,old problem in new Ubuntn
<Gnea> dude
<sacarlson> ﻿un_dave: ya same here with nivida not detecting my monitor on ubuntu 8.04  monitor syncmaster 932a
<Gnea> HDFAIL: did you fsck it?
<un_dave> sacarlson: well, this system worked fine with 8.04 and 8.10.
<HDFAIL> Gnea why would i fsck my main partion
<HDFAIL> oh check / repair
<HDFAIL> my bad :/
<Gnea> HDFAIL: because it has issues? is the force option being set in fstab?
<Gnea> np
<sacarlson> ﻿un_dave: at one point I had it working on 8.04 but upgraded something and now tried nvidia 180 185 still no go
<xing_> serious network problem in 9.04
<Xcell> do the both of you have compiz installed?
<sacarlson> ﻿un_dave: I now us the open nv driver it's ok
<HDFAIL> Gnea running fsck now
<Gnea> HDFAIL: from the livecd?
<Codex_> btw, is there some recent problem with gnome-panel and metacity fails to launch on boot?
<HDFAIL> yeh
<StrangeCharm> does anyone know how to add a module to the kernel?
<Gnea> cool
<HDFAIL> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<un_dave> hrm. well this sucks. can i at least try to reconfigure the display ?
<Codex_> or did I do something bad with the installation?
<HDFAIL> Gnea its sitting at /dev/sda1: recovering journal
<Gnea> HDFAIL: go make a pizza or something ;)  actually, is the HD led solid?
<xing_> un_dave,maybe old driver fit old hardware
<un_dave> Xcell: i dont think i have compiz installed yet. i was attempting to setup the nvidia drivers before enableing it
<ohzir> I have an onboard nvidia card and it's coming up in 'lshw' as UNCLAIMED and I'm not quite sure how to make it work
<Xcell> ok
<HDFAIL> Gnea its not , toasted/
<HDFAIL> ?
<Gnea> open another terminal and run the dmesg command, see if it's got errors or not
<un_dave> i know i'm not ment to be editing xorg.conf any more, is there somewhere else that it's all configored
<un_dave> ?
<Jar> Lemme try what you're doing, Gnea. :P
<Jar> * HDFAIL
<Gnea> let you try? I'm stopping you lol
<Xcell> un_dave-  did you try this        dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      in recovery mode?
<HDFAIL> Gnea he has same issue
<Jar> Lol.
<Jar> Yeah.
<HDFAIL> Gnea http://www.pastebin.ca/1425185
<Gnea> I know, I was being sarcastic :)
<HDFAIL> Jar i thought your HD mounted fine?
<un_dave> Xcell: will try now
<Xcell> do it in recovery terminal
<xing_> who still use intel 845 video card?
<Kai_wp> So I'm trying to access my Windows network from a XUbuntu 8.10 Live CD, but I haven't had much luck so far. I've installed Samba, and I can't see anyone on the network. And I've tried PyNeighborhood which says "Failed to scan workgroup" when I try to look at my workgroup. Why would that be?
<Kai_wp> The internet works fine and I can even ping other PCs on the network.
<un_dave> Xcell: i did it, but it didnt help. when i try restart the gdm service, the screen just flickers a few times, before giving up.
<Xcell> wow
<Gnea> HDFAIL: ouch... can you pastebin the dmesg output as well?
<Xcell> is the card good?
<un_dave> Xcell: yep. works fine in 8.10.
<Xcell> hmmm
<HDFAIL> Gnea yah sec
<booter> so herre is the deal, i keep my zune lugged in to my laptop to play music through the soeaker system instead o having all mu music on ther HD. but since i upgraded to gutsy its not playing. wtf
<un_dave> Xcell:  how would i roll back to an older version of the nvidia driver?
<KEROLiUKAS> okay so I finally installed 9.04 on this old P4 (1.4Ghz) but it's very slow and hardly usable. Any ideas? I thought ubuntu did not need much resources (unless you want compiz or something)
<NewApples> Hello
<un_dave> or just uninstall the current one, so i can reinstall a different one.
<un_dave> Hello
<StrangeCharm> how can i add support for my soft-raid array to the kernel?
<NewApples> Is Ubuntu supposed to run "deb" files or "rpm" files or "sh" files or "
<HDFAIL> gnea : http://pastebin.ca/1425189
<StrangeCharm> specificall, i need to add device-mapper target type raid45
<JGodbout> In my installation of Ubuntu 8.04, I did not specify a swap partition. Would Ubuntu have automatically created a swap file? Or should I make a swap file manually?
<mactimes> Hello everyone.
<NewApples> Is Ubuntu "deb" or "rpm" or "sh" or "tar.gz"
<chuck_> NewApples, deb packages
<NewApples> chuck_ ok thanks
<Xcell> un_dave-  try this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<Gnea> HDFAIL: is that a IDE, SATA or USB connection?
<HDFAIL> Gnea : pretty sure hd is dead
<NewApples> chuck_ have you tried the AVG anti Virus for linux http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afl
<mactimes> Has anyone who uses Quanta Plus been able to overcome this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdewebdev-kde3/+bug/376424
<HDFAIL> ide
<un_dave> StrangeCharm: hi. i think you'll find that the stuff you need to handle all the software raid stuff is in the mdadm package
<Gnea> HDFAIL: got another ide cable?
<un_dave> Xcell: ok. reading.
<HDFAIL> its a laptop
<HDFAIL> i already pulled the drive and tryd it in another
<Gnea> hrm
<chuck_> NewApples, No I do not have a need for it
<un_dave> StrangeCharm: not sure how you'd add it into the kernal though
<Gnea> if you can mount it read-only, I'd start backing important data up off of it ASAP
<NewApples> chuck_ why not what do you use?
<Kai_wp> Does anyone have any idea about what to do about my network problem?
<HDFAIL> Gnea i backed up everything important when i went to 9.04 heh
<Gnea> HDFAIL: nice :)
<HDFAIL> data loss isnt a big deal
<HDFAIL> looks like i will be living on livecd for abit
<booter> HDFAIL i wish i made a BU of 8.10....
<Gnea> well, most people don't, so good to know that you do
<chuck_> !viruses | NewApples
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viruses
 * Jar shrugs.
<donkey> i need help. im having a problem with the wireless internet on my other laptop i just installed ubuntu and now need to get the wireless working. i need someone to walk me through it. please help. i have the new version of ubuntu
<NewApples> chuck_ is !viruses an anti virus program? and if so is it any good?
<HDFAIL> BTW Gnea why does desktop effects run fine with the LIVECD but not on 9.04
<Xcell> lol
<HDFAIL> err i mine but no on a normal install on the same laptop
<JGodbout> NewApples: No, !viruses is not an antivirus program
<Gnea> HDFAIL: o.O?! you know, I've never installed 9.04 via cd...
<Gnea> always been an upgrade from previous 8.10 or earlier
<JGodbout> You shouldn't need an anti-virus program for Ubuntu
<NewApples> JGodbout ok then what does !viruese mean?
<Gnea> NewApples: clamav is
<chuck_> NewApples, No it is not an anti virus program i was trying to be lazy and let the bot explain
<Gnea> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<NewApples> chuck_ ahh
<hemanth> howto --auto-close , zenity --info --text  ??
<chuck_> Gnea, thank you
<NewApples> Gnea ok i will look int clamav
<NewApples> anyway logging cheers ;)
<Gnea> chuck_: :)
<HDFAIL> linux just has the trojaned sshd issue
<HDFAIL> hah
<un_dave> Xcell: ok. i uninstalled the drivers. will try an older one
<Xcell> ok  nice
<leaphion> problem: when inserting a disc with a distro inside, why does it after blanking the disc say "cannot eject disc, some program doesn't let it" or something similar?
<leaphion> how can I avoid this?
<HDFAIL> unmount it
<Xcell> un_dave-  bookmark that page for further info.
<Jar> Gnea: Think you can help me with my issue? I have the same error as HDFAIL.
<leaphion> HDFAIL: with umount?
<Gnea> Jar: is it a laptop hd as well or..?
<Jar> Gnea: It's a laptop with Ubuntu on a USB External HD.
<donkey> i need help. im having a problem with the wireless internet on my other laptop i just installed ubuntu and now need to get the wireless working. i need someone to walk me through it. please help. i have the new version of ubuntu\
<un_dave> Xcell: well, i did apt-get remove nvidia-glx-180, restarted, but now it's still not bringing up gnome.
<HDFAIL> leaphion just right click
<HDFAIL> unmount should work?
<ohzie> Hey everyone! :) I've got this problem where Ubuntu can't tell that I have an nvidia graphics card. When I LSHW is shows up as UNCLAIMED MCP67 co-processor
<un_dave> Xcell: isnt there some bulletproofX thing now that should make sure i always have gui ???
<Xcell> startx
<leaphion> HDFAIL: okay, I'll test the next time I'm blanking a disc
<ohzie> Any ideas on how to fix this?
<leaphion> HDFAIL: thanks for the info
<Gnea> Jar: oi... yeah, running any OS off of an external USB harddrive carries a certain risk with it... if it was a flashdrive, that'd be a different story (no time differential to moving parts, etc)
<Jar> Gnea: it worked fine for Ubuntu 8, just fails for 9.
<HDFAIL> Jar was it hard to set it up like that?
<booter> hey. my zune acts up if its plugged into 9.04 but worked fine plugged into 8.10.
<booter> what happened
<HDFAIL> as my HD is dead i mght attempt that
<HDFAIL> couldnt make it work with openbsd
<Gnea> Jar: have you tried jumping back to 8.10?
<ohzie> Jar, I'm willing to throw in the vote that you were probably experiencing a rare and amazing exception, and not the rule. :P
<HDFAIL> ohzie i have the same issue as him :p not so rare
<Gnea> HDFAIL: right, only difference is that your hd is permanent, his is detachable
<gartral_> how do i remane a file from terminal?
<Gnea> gartral_: mv file newfile
<ohzie> HDFAIL, I don't mean that the problem is rare, so much as that the install of an OS on a USB hard drive actually working, at all, is very rare. The fact that it worked WELL as ubuntu 8 is amazing.
<HDFAIL> OHHHHHHhhh
<ohzie> Does anyone here use a mobile nvidia graphics card?
<HDFAIL> yes i failed when i tryed that with openbsd
<Gnea> ohzie: I do
<un_dave> Xcell: i get fatal error ' no screens found' ... ok, at least that's given me something to google.
<Jar> HDFAIL: It was easy to setup. Same way as in UB8.
<ohzie> Gnea, can you please pastebin your xorg.conf?
<un_dave> ohzie: yep. attempting to get them working in 9.04 right now
<Jar> Gnea: I'm just wondering if this is fixable, I'd rather use 9.04.
<Jar> ohzie: Exception?
<Xcell> ya.. google will give you some education on the matter..youll get it
<ohzie> Jar, neverming
<leaphion> gartral_: mv filename.txt newfilename.txt
<Jar> lol
<ohzie> un_dave, does yours also come up in lshw as an unclaimed mcp67 co-processor?
<Gnea> ohzie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174079/
<Jar> Ubuntu 8 worked better on my EHDD than on my permenant HD.
<StrangeCharm_> why won't dmraid activate my raid5 array?
<ohzie> Gnea, and that works fine for you? :D
<Kai_wp> So I'm trying to access my Windows network from a XUbuntu 8.10 Live CD, but I haven't had much luck so far. I've installed Samba, and I can't see anyone on the network. And I've tried PyNeighborhood which says "Failed to scan workgroup" when I try to look at my workgroup. Why would that be?
<Gnea> Jar: I.. don't really know.  are all of the ports usb 2.0 and the cable is 2.0 capable?
<un_dave> ohzie: nope. it sees mine as 7300gs's. i have 2.
<Kai_wp> The internet works fine and I can even ping other PCs on the network.
<gartral_> leaphion: is the string "rn" used anywhere popularly known?
<Gnea> ohzie: sure does
<Jar> Gnea: If it worked on UB8, wouldn't it work in UB9?
<un_dave> strangecharm: i dont use dmraid. i use mdadm.
<ohzie> Gnea, Nice. How would I force it to 1440x900?
<HDFAIL> Jar my compfiz worked in 8 not 9
<HDFAIL> heh
<Gnea> ohzie: no need, the nvidia driver itself should figure it out and allow you to select it
<ohzie> Gnea, Nice
<StrangeCharm_> un_dave what's mdadm like?
<Kai_wp> Anyone?
<Xcell> un_dave-  i have an old 7300 too.. i had no problems installing drivers...allthough i installed envyng so i could pick and choose drivers
<Kai_wp> Does anyone know anything about getting networking working on a XUbuntu Live CD?
<Gnea> Jar: UB9 has had a lot of issues - the nice thing is, it works for the most part. did you instlal UB9 from the get-go or upgrade it from a UB8 installation?
<Jar> Gnea: Both ways.
<ohzie> next question: is there anything I can do to make gksu not shadow out the screen behind the password window?
<JGodbout> If you do not specify a swap partition in the custom partition option in the install, does Ubuntu automatically create a swap file?
<un_dave> Xcell: yay! are you running 9.04? what does your xorg look like? what version of nvidia drives are you using ?
<leaphion> gartral_: sorry, no idea
<Xcell> 180
<JGodbout> !swap | JGodbout
<ubottu> JGodbout, please see my private message
<chemikalz> hey guys
 * chemikalz is back.
<chemikalz> got all my sound working,
<Xcell> but im 8.10 right now..9.04 i did the exact same thing..
<Gnea> !away | chemikalz
<un_dave> strangecharm: it's pretty simple to use. you should be able to quickly activate your raid5 with it
<ubottu> chemikalz: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<un_dave> strangecharm: just see the 'man mdadm'
<Gnea> Jar: that's just baffling....
<ohzie> uh is there a replacement for ctrl+alt+backspace?
<un_dave> strangecharm: you might have to install the package first
<ohzie> I'm not used to that not working
<chemikalz> is gnea a bot?
 * Gnea looks oddly at chemikalz 
<Xcell> lol,
<chemikalz> any linux heads in here
<HDFAIL> hahaha
<chemikalz> oops
<chemikalz> <Gnea> !away | chemikalz
<chemikalz> i was confused by that
<chemikalz> thought was bot
<Jar> Gnea: Do you think if I download Ubuntu 9 and install that would turn out different than my current method of installing? (using a ShipIt free live CD)
<chemikalz> :)
<Gnea> and you didn't see what ubottu said to you?
<Gnea> chemikalz: clearly :)
<chemikalz> oh sorry
<chemikalz> ill change my away
<chemikalz> for this network
<Gnea> it would be appreciated, thank you
<HDFAIL> wait people actualy order those free cds?
<ohzie> Gnea, is ctrl+alt+backspace disabled in ubuntu 9 or is my keyboard borked?
<Kai_wp> HDFAIL: Yes
<Gnea> Jar: it might... it might not
<gartral_> leaphion: it was a joke en lue of my next alias
<Gnea> HDFAIL: yeah, got a bunch delivered years ago
<HDFAIL> dialup users i guess
<Gnea> HDFAIL: they're great for installfests too :)
<Jar> Lol, I just get them because I don't have to use a blank CD>
<Xcell> imagine downloading ubuntu on dialup...wow
<HDFAIL> hahaah
 * Gnea decides not to imagine that ;)
<StrangeCharm_> un_dave - does mdadm support existing softraids, or can it just create new setups?
<StrangeCharm_> un_dave also, my name ends in an underscore
<HDFAIL> now to decide how to destroy this HD
<Xcell> whats wrong with it.. did you not try to scrub it with a partitioner?
<Gnea> ohzie: I haven't gotten it to work in GDM... not sure about gnome either, but I switched all of my gnome/metacity stuff out and put E17 in its place, so it works there
<HDFAIL> xcell pretty sure its past repair
<yEOnjAE> hello
<shriekout> hi
<Gnea> HDFAIL: I enjoy the screw-apart, place the magnets elsewhere, slip a screwdriver in under the disk and apply pressure at a downward angle
<un_dave> StrangeCharm_: i think it can do the whole lot. i created my raid5 with it. i guess i'm not so sure about existin arrays created with other systems though. i think it has autoscanning systems that will try autodetect an array though. that might help you.
<Xcell> ok.. but ive had those pblms too.. and i scrubed them and they came back to life.
<chemikalz> k made a custom nick profile for this server with away set to perm off
<HDFAIL> yah fire is no good eh? wont get hot enough
<Gnea> chemikalz: good job
<HDFAIL> or is that just a ghetto tv myth
<Gnea> I don't like the smell :)
<HDFAIL> hah
<donkey> i need help. im having a problem with the wireless internet on my other laptop i just installed ubuntu and now need to get the wireless working. i need someone to walk me through it. please help. i have the new version of ubuntu\
<Gnea> plus, there's something very gratifying about watching a disk shatter into a billion pieces
<HDFAIL> k i will try your method
<Gnea> careful, and good luck ;)
<HDFAIL> the hd is actualy amazing served atleast 5 years of encryption crunching
<Gnea> !wireless | donkey (to get wireless working, please check this guide out first. also, wicd is a very good application to install in place of NetworkManager)
<ubottu> donkey (to get wireless working, please check this guide out first. also, wicd is a very good application to install in place of NetworkManager): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xcell> some times the buffer gets crap stuck in it.
<Gnea> HDFAIL: that will make the gratification all the more complete :D
<Kai_wp> I'm running the XUbuntu Live CD and I can't access my mostly Windows network.
<HDFAIL> kai_wp access how
<Kai_wp> I've installed Samba and PyNeighborhood and no luck. Yet I can ping other PCs on the network.
<HDFAIL> workgroup name correct?
<HDFAIL> case sensetive is it not?
<Gnea> Kai_wp: samba is for setting your end up to accept connections - it has nothing to do with connecting to other systems on the network in linux
<Gnea> Kai_wp: have you tried Places->Network?
<donkey> ubottu where can i get wicd and how do i know what wireless card i have?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<Kai_wp> HDFAIL / Gnea : I was trying to access the other PCs through "PyNeighborhood"
<Gnea> donkey: sudo apt-get install wicd
<Gnea> Kai_wp: that isn't what I asked.
<sacarlson> ﻿Kai_wp: even when I don't see them in the network list I can connect to them if I know there IP address
<HDFAIL> smbclient //"$1"/ipc$ -N
<un_dave> ok, hold up. should i be editing xorg.conf? i thought that was all ment to be automated now? my existing one just appears to be a template file.
<HDFAIL> try something like that
<Kai_wp> I'm sure the workgroup name is correct
<HDFAIL> where $1 = your samba share ip
<donkey> gnea will it work with the new ubuntu?
<sacarlson> ﻿un_dave: I had to change xorg.conf manualy
<StrangeCharm_> does anyone know how to use dmraid or mdadm?
<HDFAIL> smbclient //192.168.1.2/ipc$ -N
<Kai_wp> Gnea: There is no "Network" entry under "Places"
<HDFAIL> something like that
<lifi> anyone know how to get clamav work with samba? i know samba-vscan from other distros but couldnt find it for ubuntu :E
<Gnea> donkey: it should
<Gnea> donkey: what version are you on now?
<donkey> i think 9.04\
<Gnea> donkey: lsb_release -r
<HDFAIL> lifi : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1101476
<donkey> not sure
<donkey> how do i check
<Gnea> donkey: ^^^ run that command
<lifi> HDFAIL, thx
<HDFAIL> np
<HDFAIL> google is your friend
<dam0> google is everyones friend
<Gnea> Kai_wp: hrm, you might get a better answer in #xubuntu
<donkey> gnea 9.04
<Kai_wp> PyNeighborhood: Says "Failed to scan workgroup MSHOME"
<Gnea> donkey: then wicd will install
<HDFAIL> kai_wp
<HDFAIL> smbclient //192.168.1.2/ipc$ -N
<ozzmosis> Google is my father
<HDFAIL> try something like that
<HDFAIL> with correct ip of course
<donkey> gnea i installed wicd and now when i am trying to install a driver it says to find an INF file where do i locate that
<Gnea> donkey: using ndiswrapper?
<donkey> nope i tried to istall that and its not working
<donkey> gnea i tried to install that and it isnt working how do i go around to install it
<Gnea> okay, well ndiswrapper is the only wireless driver that uses INF files
<Gnea> donkey: I'm not sure what your wireless chipset is... that website will tell you which driver will work with it
<Xcell> nn
<donkey> gnea yea but how do i determine which chip i have?
<Gnea> donkey: if it's even detected... can you pastebin the output of this command:  ip l
<ttmrichter> Try #3: anybody out there know SSH *REALLY* well?  Someone who can take the error message "channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed" and turn this into something that can be solved?
<Gnea> ttmrichter: but what's the *problem*?
<HDFAIL> ttmrichter paste the -vvv output to pastebin
<donkey> let me run xchat on the computer
<donkey> so  i can copy it
<HorizonXP> dad's running ubuntu on his laptop, just upgraded it from 1gb->4gb RAM. originally there seemed to be an issue with the intel video driver that was fixed with a bios update. however, still looks like i have an issue with only 3GB being recognized, even in the BIOS. Any ideas?
<Gnea> donkey: no need, you need to use pastebin
<StrangeCharm_> un_dave mdadm only supports its own systems, so i can't use it to mount my existing system
<Gnea> !pastebin | donkey
<ubottu> donkey: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gnea> donkey: er, i see what you're saying, nvm
 * Gnea a bit jumpy tonight lol
<ttmrichter> Gnea: SSH tunneling of HTTP through a remote Squid proxy.
<ttmrichter> HDFAIL: hang on a mo.
<StrangeCharm_> is anyone familiar with dmraid? it's refusing to activate my existing softraid/fakeraid array
<HDFAIL> why not just use a normal ssh tunnel?
<troy1> gnea its Donkey
<HDFAIL> whats the need for squid
<ttmrichter> HDFAIL: The paste limit gets WAAAAAAY exceeded by the output.
<HDFAIL> paste around the error
<HDFAIL> i guess
<Kai_wp> sacarlson: How do you connect to them?
<ttmrichter> HDFAIL: Explain?
<HDFAIL> show me you ssh command line
<HDFAIL> to setup the tunnel
<sacarlson> ﻿Kai_wp: is that samba?
<HDFAIL> your*
<troy1> gnea http://paste.ubuntu.com/174091/
<Kai_wp> sacarlson: I have Samba, if that's what you mean.
<Gnea> troy1: hey donkey (i sound like shrek now)
<ttmrichter> HDFAIL: ssh -L 3128:backdoor:3128 -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa backdoor -vvvvvvv -o ConnectTimeout=5
<aspin> anyone got a ASPIRE 5310 with ubuntu on it?
<Gnea> troy1: cool, it already found your wlan0
<HDFAIL> ttmrichter try put the full path of -i
<troy1> yea but for some reason i cant find it
<Gnea> troy1: you don't have to install a driver for it, it's already there - you just need to get it to hook up with an AP
<troy1> gnea what ap?
<Gnea> troy1: Access Point
<sacarlson> ﻿Kai_wp: first I find the ip address of the windows or ubuntu I plan connect to
<ttmrichter> HDFAIL: I'm not having problems logging in.
<troy1> gnea how do i do that
<ttmrichter> I'm having problems only when I try to use the proxy.
<Gnea> troy1: well, are you running your own?
<aspin> is there a list anywhere I can check to see if a ASPIRE 5310 is ok with ubuntu, its maily the wifi I am concerned with
<HDFAIL> ttmrichter
<HDFAIL> add a -N
<HDFAIL> to the end of your string
<aspin> mainly even
<Gnea> !laptop | aspin
<ubottu> aspin: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<aspin> ty
<troy1> gnea running my own  AP?
<StrangeCharm_> why is dmraid not activating my array?
<troy1> gnea im on a wireless network for the house
<ttmrichter> HDFAIL: here's the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174092/
<Kai_wp> sacarlson: Ok, I have that
<troy1> gnea just need to access the wireless so it will work anywhere
<HDFAIL> ttmrichter
<HDFAIL> mine looks like this
<HDFAIL> ssh -f fu@2.2.2.2 -L 1111:1.1.1.1:22 -N
<Gnea> troy1: now I'm confused - you said wireless didn't work
<troy1> gnea its not working
<ttmrichter> HDFAIL: with -N now I don't get a command line prompt.
<troy1> gnea let me explain i guess better
<Gnea> troy1: okay, so you have your own AP at home and you want it to work there and elsewhere then, right? :)
<troy1> gnea correct
<HDFAIL> ttmrichter try the tunnel
<Gnea> okay cool
<aspin> Gnea: not on the ubuntu list, the wifi is Acer InviLink 802.11b/g anyone familiar with it?
<ttmrichter> HDFAIL: same error, same problem.
<HDFAIL> blah ok sec
<sacarlson> ﻿Kai_wp: goto places>Connect to Server> select service type: windows share  fill in the server: with the ip address and the folder: with the folder name that is shared
<Gnea> !wireless | aspin (check the list here, see what driver the chipset supports and how to find out what it is)
<ubottu> aspin (check the list here, see what driver the chipset supports and how to find out what it is): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aspin> ta
<HDFAIL> ttmrichter
<HDFAIL> use my full syntax
<HDFAIL> ssh -f fu@2.2.2.2 -L 1111:1.1.1.1:22 -N -i /path/to/key
<Gnea> troy1: alright, well there's a few ways to go about this - easiest way to see if it'll pick your home AP up is to open a terminal and type this:  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<aspin> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/hosted/ubuntu-710-on-acer-aspire-5310.html  :(
<aspin> thats old though
<Kai_wp> sacarlson: My "Places" menu doesn't contain "Connect To Server". :<
<Kai_wp> It also lacks "Network".
<Gnea> sacarlson: kai is on Xubuntu
<troy1> gnea wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<Kai_wp> I suppose this would be much easier from an Ubuntu Live CD?
<HDFAIL> u r in the ubuntu channel heh
<linzhavon_> yes.
<sacarlson> ﻿Kai_wp: oh IC Xubuntu not sure then I guess you will have to use the command prompt then
<Gnea> troy1: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Gnea> Kai_wp: that's why I suggested #xubuntu earlier
<ttmrichter> HDFAIL: Same error.  Same problem.  Could we please start looking at where the problem is: the server configuration?
<troy1> gnea SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<HDFAIL> bed gl hf, thx Gnea
<kmdm> ttmrichter: When you've SSH'd into the ssh host, does telnet backdoor 3128 connect?
<Gnea> HDFAIL: np (play battle for wesnoth much? ;) )
<HDFAIL> ? no heh
<troy1> gnea http://paste.ubuntu.com/174097/
<ttmrichter> kmdm: Yes.  And I can use elinks on the remote machine using the localhosted squid proxy.
<Gnea> ah, sorry, looked like gaming speak to me
<StrangeCharm_> why is dmraid not activating my array? i get the message "RAID set "nvidia_##########" was not activated"
<HDFAIL> oh i playd starcraft back in the day
<Gnea> troy1: hrm... and wicd doesn't have anything showing up in the wireless tab?
<HDFAIL> ttmrichter i am still not 100% in what your actualy attempting todo
<troy1> nope
<kmdm> ttmrichter: Able to pastebin the sshd_config ?
<Gnea> HDFAIL: fun fun, later
<troy1> gnea when you had me put in wicd it removed the Network Configuration in the system/preferences tab
<Gnea> troy1: can you pastebin output of the dmesg command?  it's easier to install pastebinit and then:  dmesg | pastebinit
<Gnea> troy1: right, that's what it's supposed to do
<HDFAIL> pastebinit? neat
<Gnea> yup :)
 * kmdm makes a mental note of that
<Gnea> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<ttmrichter> HDFAIL: I'm trying to get aroudn the Great Firewall.
<Gnea> pastebinit and dpkg go together like peanut butter and jelly
<ttmrichter> kmdm: Yes, I can do that.
<HDFAIL> ttmrichter ok it filters http i take it?
<ttmrichter> HDFAIL: it filters whatever the Chinese government feels threatened by.  Or annoyed by.  Or has had a bad day and glanced at briefly.
<troy1> gnea http://paste.ubuntu.com/174099/
<HDFAIL> Ohhhhhhh i think people bypass that shit ez with "Tor"
<HDFAIL> but tunnels you http traffic shouldnt be hard
<HDFAIL> tunneling*
<Kai_wp> gnea: Oh, sorry, I missed that
<ttmrichter> kmdm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174100/
<Gnea> troy1: bingo:  b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found
<troy1> gnea what do i do
<losher> ttmrichter: I came late to this party, but this bit stands out a mile: open failed: administratively prohibited. When I google it, there's lots of chat about socksv4 vs socksv5. Have you guys disposed of this already?
<ttmrichter> losher: There's a lot of chat about it with no actual useful advice that works, sadly.
<ttmrichter> losher: The Google approach to help is about as effective as reading chicken entrails if you have a serious technical issue.
<HDFAIL> ttmrichter http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/18/tunnel-web-and-dns-traffic-over-ssh/
<Gnea> troy1: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<kmdm> Aye, plus, ttmrichter is trying to forward 3128 for squid and not -D for a dynamic socksv5
<HDFAIL> did u follow something like that?
<troy1> gnea ok now what
<trippssss> I cannot hibernate - status bar telling me vlc "playing media" yet vlc isn't even open. ps axuw | grep vlc shows nothing as well. what gives?
<losher> ttmrichter: fair enough, but I assume there are only a finite number of reasons ssh will 'administratively prohibit' a channel
<HDFAIL>     ssh -D 8080 -fN user@server
<HDFAIL> This creates a SOCKS compatible proxy, which is a requirement of the DNS forwarding. Other methods on the interwebs suggest using ssh -L or similar, which are not SOCKS compatible proxies.
<stealth-> whats  a basic image editor? gimp is increadible difficult to use without taking a tutorial and I just need some basic editing done.
<Gnea> troy1: now reload the module.. find like like this:  lsmod | grep 43   then:  sudo rmmod <drivername>
<ttmrichter> losher: I'm sure there is.  It's just that nothing on Google has been helpful.  At all.  In the slightest.
<Gnea> troy1: followed by:  sudo modprobe <drivername>
<ttmrichter> losher: OpenSSH's docs have been similarly unenlightening.  The error might as well be "general error: good luck guessing what this means, luser!"
<Gnea> troy1: it's like b43 or bcm43xx
<Gnea> troy1: might be b43legacy
<losher> ttmrichter: which version of openssh btw?
<HDFAIL> ttmrichter that link i pasted works i just tested it
<ttmrichter> HDFAIL: I tried that the first time you suggested it.  It didn't work.
<troy1> gnea http://paste.ubuntu.com/174102/
<HDFAIL> what error
<HDFAIL> try a different ssh account?
<ttmrichter> The same error it's been for the past six god-damned hours.
<Gnea> troy1: yup, b43, so:  sudo rmmod b43
<HDFAIL> how should i know that?
<ttmrichter> Sorry, I'm just getting really, really frustrated by this.
<HDFAIL> dont be a dick, going to bed
<Gnea> lol
<ttmrichter> I wouldn't be so upset if this damned thing at least changed its message once in a while.
<troy1> gnea http://paste.ubuntu.com/174103/
<stealth-> whats  a basic image editor? gimp is increadible difficult to use without taking a tutorial and I just need some basic editing done.
<ttmrichter> losher: how do I find out what version?
<Gnea> ttmrichter: yeah, problems like that, if i get irritated, i go and play some video game for awhile or do something else and come back to it - better to tackle a difficult problem with a fresh start... might figure something else out in the meantime that'll help
<HDFAIL> ttmrichter have you tryd tor
<HDFAIL> ssh -V
<kmdm> ttmrichter: For argument's sake, are you able to SSH tunnel anywhere else? say localhost:22 for example?
<ttmrichter> kmdm: explain further please?
<ttmrichter> HDFAIL: Tor has two problems.  First, it is too slow to be usable.  Second, to get to the Tor web site I have to get past the Great Firewall....
<kmdm> ttmrichter: Well, if you tried -L2222:localhost:22 on your SSH tunne line, does ssh -p 2222 localhost work on your local machine?
<HDFAIL> ttmrichter
<Feldegastr> is there any way to set ubuntu up with 2 different video card profiles and for ubuntu to select the one to use automatically based on detected hardware? eg automatically switch between virtual hardware and nvidia drivers dopending on how the system is started?
<HDFAIL> well i can show you how to select local enctry and exit nodes
<Gnea> troy1: hrm... confirm that it loaded:  lsmod | grep b43
<HDFAIL> so its fast
<HDFAIL> if u know what ur doing :/
<Feldegastr> this used to work in ubuntu
<troy1> gnea http://paste.ubuntu.com/174106/
<Feldegastr> but latly it broke and i have to re-configure xorg each time i switch
<ZcHxWm> hi
<ttmrichter> kmdm: ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<ttmrichter> kmdm: I think I don't have the local machine set up with an SSH server.
<Gnea> troy1: okay, dmesg again please
<ZcHxWm> dpkg-reconfigure --xserver-xorg
<HDFAIL> ./etc/init.d/sshd start
<kmdm> ttmrichter: -p 2222 ?
<kmdm> so it tries port 2222 which is forwarded to the ssh server
<ttmrichter> kmdm: This is on the -L tunnel establishment.
<troy1> gnea http://paste.ubuntu.com/174107/
<ttmrichter> kmdm: ssh -L 2222:localhost:22 localhost gives me that error.
<Feldegastr> ZcHxWm that is what i have to do now, i didn't previously have to do that, ubuntu would keep both configurations
<kmdm> ttmrichter: Aye, where you have the 2nd localhost I want that to be the SSH server you're connecting as before for squid
<Gnea> troy1: success!   2818.159948] b43-phy1: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found
<Gnea> troy1: now try to scan with wicd
<kmdm> ttmrichter: So you're probably need -i as well
<kmdm> you'd *
<troy1> gnea how do you scan with it?
<ttmrichter> kmdm OK, that worked.
<Gnea> troy1: open it up, go to the wireless section and click on the > arrow, so that it points down
<ttmrichter> kmdm: ssh -L 2222:gateway:22 gateway, followed by a ssh -p 2222 localhost got me a connection.
<Gnea> troy1: then give it some time to do its thing
<troy1> gnea there is no arrow on the wireless section just says "no wireless networks found" anything in the preferences i have to change?
<Gnea> troy1: yeah, open the preferences and does it have anything for the wireless interface?
<troy1> gnea wlan0
<kmdm> ttmrichter: Ok, that's good... so ssh tunnels fundamentally work. On the gateway server... If you do telnet gateway 3128 then when it connects do "GET http://www.google.com HTTP/1.0" do you get a whole bunch of HTML back?
<infinityxi> Can anyone tell me how I can manually adjust the screen resolution in ubuntu 9.04. The provided defaults in the gui settings are too small.
<ttmrichter> kmdm: Yes, and I can also use elinks setting the local proxy.
<shyam> as i try localnet install with tftp, it says the server isn't supporting tsize option now as i try tftp-hpa it isn't just working. though i have inetd.conf with "tftp dgram udp wait nobody /usr/sbin/tcpd in.tftpd /tftpboot" and /etc/default/tftpd-hpa configured as per help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet... no idea whats going wrong..
<shyam> am trying with tftp and dhcp3-server
<Gnea> troy1: okay, back out of that and try this again:  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<troy1> gnea wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<shyam> CarlFK: there?:)
<Gnea> troy1: *sigh* bring it up again:   sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  and try the scan again
<troy1> gnea SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Gnea> troy1: is that from ifconfig or iwlist?
<troy1> gnea what do you mean?
<troy1> gnea i just type it in terminal
<Gnea> troy1: the SIOCSIFFLAGS:
<dot> My youtube is not working on 9.04 ubuntu. the audio doesn't play but still my mp3 files play the music
<Gnea> well, that was the result of one of the commands
<dot> I hafe flash 10
<Gnea> which command was it?
<ttmrichter> kmdm: I got it working, but at the expense of opening the proxy server wide.
<troy1> gnea what do you want me to do type that in, in terminal? > SIOCSIFFLAGS
<Gnea> dot: how did you install flash 10?
<ttmrichter> kmdm: For some reason squid is seeing the SSH connection as not being from local.
<kmdm> ttmrichter: Oh, what did you have to do?
<Gnea> troy1: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<dot> Gnea: .deb file
<ttmrichter> kmdm: http_access allow all
<Gnea> dot: from adobe's website?
<ttmrichter> kmdm: REALLY not what I want to do.
<dot> yea
<dot> Gnea: yea from website
<kmdm> ttmrichter: Ahhh, what was that line before?
<dot> adobe's
<troy1> gnea SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<infinityxi> does anyone know how to modify the screen resolution for X outside of the GUI client on 9.04.
<ttmrichter> kmdm: http_access deny all
<Gnea> dot: wrong way to do it.  remove it, and then run this on the commandline:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<infinityxi> my default is not the hardware max
<kmdm> ttmrichter: No, I mean, you've obviously setup squid to a limited number of allowed IPs, what are they?
<tokies> Hi one my drives died and i had 8.10 - i think? then in installed 9.04 on to a 1TB drive.  the drive with 8.10 is gone now my 9.04 isn't booting. because i think i have no grub installed
<ttmrichter> kmdm: Localhost only.
<tokies> Is there a way to install grub?
<Gnea> !grub | tokies
<ubottu> tokies: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * Gnea notes that TB drives are teh suck
<kmdm> ttmrichter: Hm, what address does "ping gateway" resolve to on the SSH host?
<dot> Gnea: how do I remove it?
<tokies> thanks Gnea
<Feldegastr> infinityxi i have a similar problem except mine is set to the resolution i want, X is still using a low res
<ttmrichter> kmdm: unknown host.
<kmdm> ttmrichter: Cause for that setup I think you'd want -L3128:localhost:3128 -i ... backdoor
<Gnea> dot: see how it's called first:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep adobe, then sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<ay^> This might be a rhythmplayer-bug/feature but since I upgraded to 9.04 rhythmplayer wants to search for "suitable plugins" for something called "application/x-bittorrent decoder". I tried searching for this on google but the keyword bittorrent just messes it up. Is this some feature that was enabled in the upgrade or what have I done? And most importantly how can I disable this search, because ut never finds such a plugin and 
<ay^> It happend right after I launch rhythmplayer
<troy1> gnea SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<dot> Gnea: according to synaptic package manager flashplugin-nonfree version 10.0.22.87 is installed
<Gnea> troy1: try rebooting
<troy1> kk brb
<Gnea> dot: ok, what about results from this:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flash
<losher> kmdm, ttmrichter: the suspense is killing me....
<infinityxi> Feldegastr: what type of vid card? are you using open source drivers of the restricted ones?
<GreenDelta2> hey guys, i installed win after installing ubuntu 9.04 on a ext4 fs. so it deleted GRUB and now i try to reinstall it, but i am on a ubuntu 8.10 live system which doesnt support ext4. how can i install some kind of ext4 support?
<ttmrichter> losher, kmdm: I think I may have this solved, but don't know why (which bugs me).
<kmdm> ttmrichter: Well, if what I said just worked I can tell you why, I think...
<ttmrichter> Changing the -L clause to go to localhost while making Squid only permit localhost fixed it.
<dot> Gnea: it found flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree and mnemosyne
<Feldegastr> infinityxi restricted nvidia drivers and vmware drivers
<Gnea> GreenDelta2: by installing 9.04
<ghindo> GreenDelta2: I don't suppose you have an Ubuntu 9.04 CD?
<ttmrichter> Any other combination fails with "generic error message: guess what this means luser!".
<kmdm> ttmrichter: on the ssh host, do ping backdoor
<GreenDelta2> Gnea: *dough*
<GreenDelta2> ghindo: i cant find it anymore...
<kmdm> ttmrichter: It more than likely doesn't say 127.0.0.1, so your tunnel wasn't trying to connect over the localhost ip (127.0.0.1) and so was getting blocked by squid's ACLs
<ttmrichter> So basically the name in the command line for the tunnel seems to have to match what squid is looking for.  Which hurts my brain.
<ghindo> GreenDelta2: Well, you could burn a new one, or any other LiveCD which supports ext4
<eso> how can i see which video driver that is actually in use?
<kmdm> ttmrichter: (At least it works ;))
<ghindo> GreenDelta2: Also, generally it's not advisable to install Windows after Ubuntu for this reason
<infinityxi> Feldegastr: ahh I am not too sure on 9.04 and ubuntu has never gotten resolution right for me out of the box before.
<Gnea> dot: weird, it should work just fine then... are you using pulseuadio?
<Feldegastr> infinityxi both drivers work, the issue is getting ubuntu to use the correct one and use the reslution i set
<losher> kmdm, ttmrichter: and in only 6 hours, too...
<dot> Gnea: should I?
<ttmrichter> kmdm: Yeah, that seems to be what it is.
<kmdm> losher: I don't think he wants reminding... ;)
<infinityxi> yeah the drivers worked for me too, but ubuntu has always guessed the best resolution for me wrong
<dot> Gnea: Yea I have it installed
<Gnea> dot: it's fairly common, but perhaps it's causing a problem
<infinityxi> in your xorg conf do you have a few resolutions listed? i just took the lower res listed out
<Feldegastr> infinityxi without having to reconfigure manually after i boot up using the other video setup
<dot> Gnea: I should remove it? should I install anything else?
<ttmrichter> kmdm, losher: Yeah, way to rub it in.  Thanks.  :D
<unikon> using Hardy 8.04 whats the command to  download and install trucrypt
<dot> instead of pulseaudio
<losher> kmdm, ttmrichter: I've seen people on here ask the same question for days without getting an answer. 6 hours isn't the worst I've seen by a long shot....
<Gnea> dot: check your sound settings and put the output to ALSA instead of pulseaudio (don't remove pulseaudio)
<dot> Gnea: it wants me to remove ubuntu desktop
<dot> ok I wont
<Gnea> :)
<ttmrichter> kmdm, losher: OK, mental note: axe murder the guy who designed SSH.  And thanks for all the assistance people.  Even the suggestions that didn't work eventually narrowed down the problem.  :D
<shyam> mummmy.. tftp is being timed out!!! :'(
 * Gnea notes: we now know who the next axe murderer is gonna be
<Gnea> j/k :)
<kmdm> ttmrichter: To be fair to the SSH guys it was the squid acl's.... ;-)
<dot> Gnea: what name of the ALSA package?
<troy1> gnea i restarted and it still isnt working
<Gnea> dot: er, no need to worry about the package, just click on System->Preferences->Sound
<ttmrichter> kmdm: But the SSH command line.
<Gnea> troy1: ugh
<Gnea> troy1: but it SHOULD!
<kmdm> ttmrichter: hehe, admittedly I've missed the previous 5 hours... but anyway, glad it's sorted. :) Enjoy the uncensored web  browsing!
<Gnea> stupid broadcom...
<troy1> maybe i should just install the old version
<Gnea> the old version?
<dot> Gnea: every button gives out a beeping sound for me except of course sound capture
<dot> that's silence
<dot> I changed sound playbacks on ALSA
<ttmrichter> kmdm: Apparently my blogs are a threat to the state.  :O
<Gnea> dot: alright, go ahead and close it out (it'll auto save) and restart firefox
<losher> kmdm, ttmrichter: Its worth it to put the boot into that kind of censorship. Impressive debug skills kmdm.
<HDFAIL> ttmrichter then a ssh tunnel isnt going to save u
<troy1> gnea so what do i do
<Gnea> troy1: i guess go for the old version
<losher> kmdm, ttmrichter: also points to ttmrichter for perservance. A lesser person might have given up
<paul68> in thunderbird I get each time when I want to send a mail the notification if I want to send in in html plain text ect is there a way to get rid of that?
<troy1> damnit
<losher> kmdm, ttmrichter: persevance->perserverance
<ttmrichter> losher, kmdm: I was getting ready to.  Pencil and paper was looking mighty nice....  :D
<Gnea> troy1: yeah... i'm surprised it's not working right
<paul68> which ubuntu version is better for a laptop ubuntu or xubuntu and why?
<byteframe> why are the menus so wide in gnoem 2.26/ ubuntu 9.04?
<Gnea> paul68: depends on the laptop
<shyam> know about a channel where i can see some tftp guys?
<troy1> gnea is there a way to put back the network configuration again and take off the wicd
<paul68> Gnea: its an acer ferrari 1000
<Gnea> shyam: possibly #ubuntu-server
 * kmdm -> shower
<shyam> Gnea: oh thanks..
<dot> Gnea: I force quitted firefox so it wouldn't leave all my tabs but now is audio working... I want to tell you how important person you are
<dot> Gnea: Your work here is so important and I am like so happy now <3
<Gnea> troy1: yeah, just:  sudo apt-get install network-manager
<dot> Gnea: have a nice day and keep up with the work of ELITES
<mobi-sheep> Can somebody please clear up something for me?  Why is there a occasional request to create a keyring?  (Such in nm-applet).  What's the purpose of doing this?
<OpenPsycho> network-manager and the openvpn plugin for network manager...they still seem to not fit with each other.....my sytem is full upgraded
<ttmrichter> I'd like to thank you all again for the assistance you've rendered.  Six hours of my whining was probably intolerable.  It's all working now and without further ado I will head off to download porn^W^Wwrite my blog.
<Gnea> wtf? i'm a dictator?!
 * Gnea clears the record, officially: I am nothing like Hitler and will never be! Thanks :)
<HDFAIL> lol
<losher> Gnea: can't grow a moustache, eh?
<OpenPsycho> mobi-sheep: so that the passwords you use for your network interfaces and or the vpns get accessed only by your or your authorized users....that is how I think it is for.
<Feldegast> Gnea Starlin then? ;-)
<Kollaps> Hi I have a really serious problem. I can't boot my distro, it complains about ata errors or similar. So I am fscking in a livecd my root partition and this is what I get : http://pastie.org/480573 . Any help?
<paul68> Gnea: amd64  2.0 gig dualcore processor 160 gig diskspace 2 gig ram
<Gnea> losher: oh, mustache is no problem
<HDFAIL> Kollaps i had the same error
<HDFAIL> haha
<Gnea> paul68: either or... xubuntu uses xfce and so it's a little less resource intensive (since gnome is a hog)
<Kollaps> HDFAIL: Your name is not encouraging at all
<Gnea> losher: but I wouldn't be caught dead or alive with it that short ;)
<mobi-sheep> OpenPsycho: They do not ask me for my password.  They asked me for a password to create.  So I wanted to know why, and perhaps learn how to use keyring for my own benefits too.
<HDFAIL> heh i am about to order a new one
<Gnea> dude, HDFAIL is the best nick ever
<Kollaps> Well I can boot another partition just f ine ...
<HDFAIL> heh
<Kollaps> It can't be the hd
<Gnea> it could've been LSSEGV
<paul68> Gnea: I heard that you can install xfce aswell under ubuntu or is it advisable to change to xubuntu to get the full benifit out of it
<HDFAIL> Kollaps : i found the link to fix are issue
<losher> Kollaps: I'd guess your disk is failing. Next step is to run manufacturers diagnostics on the disk
<Gnea> paul68: both ways are fine, whatever suits you
<HDFAIL> it is gone heh
<Kollaps> HDFAIL: the link ??
<paul68> Gnea: what is the name of the xfce package under ubuntu?
<Lint01> paul68: but mind that Xfce in no less slow then Gnome
 * HDFAIL runs
<HDFAIL> i dont have it anymore
<HDFAIL> and this channel scrolls waaaay to much
<OpenPsycho> mobi-sheep: yes they ask you for a password...and with this password they keep the access to other resources restricted....the next time you are to use those resources..you have to provide with this password.
<Gnea> paul68: it's as simple as:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  <-- takes care of it all for you
<paul68> Lint01: meaning?
<paul68> Gnea: thanks
<Gnea> paul68: cheers
<Lint01> paul68: if Gnome is slow o0n your machine, Xfce most probably will
<paul68> Gnea: do you have any ideas on how to get rid of the screen in thunderbird that when you want to send a mail to someone that you want to send it in text html ect...
<Gnea> paul68: just select which you want it to be default in prefernces
<paul68> Lint01: didn,t say gnome was slow I just asked which distro is better for my laptop xubuntu or ubuntu
<paul68> Gnea: ok thanks again
<Gnea> Lint01: not likely
<Kollaps> paul68: Any distro is good as long as you know how to take care of it ...
<Kollaps> I still don't know how my root partition could get so screwed up
<HDFAIL> do u get some uuid msg?
<losher> Kollaps: It can still mean a failing disk. If you can boot, I would download and run the SMART tools at a minimum
<Kollaps> I can boot another OS on the same harddrive, I can access one of my two ext3 partitions but the other ext3 partition which happens to be the root won't boot
<Kollaps> It gives a lot of ata errors
<Kollaps> while making this strange seeking sound
<paul68> Kollaps: I work since just about 1 year completly on ubuntu Id say I am an average user knowledge wise so still learning, and any sugestions are always welcome :-)
<troy1> gnea now on the network configuration it doesnt even show an option to view wireless when you left click it
<Kollaps> But among those errors I could see loading modules and mounting /proc and the works so it's not completely unbootable
<losher> Kollaps: Are you joking? Backup any *essential* data on the disk while you still can. The run the manufacturer's diagnostic
<aprilhare> i have a 1 hr 36 minute flv video (1 GB). i want to convert it to something useful (e.g. divx compatible avi) and ensure the image ratio is 16:10 right through (it changes in places but the whole thing looks good in 16:10). where do I start? :)
<Kollaps> aprilhare: you can probably have it compressed and get a much smaller mp4 file (via h264 encoding)
<gartral_> how do i set up server-side keepalive for sshd?
<aprilhare> Kollaps: that sounds good for a start (still want divx avi for playback on my main tv but its a start). what do I need? :)
<Kollaps> Look into ffmpeg or mencoder. You won't be able to get it compressed to an avi though
<aprilhare> dam nammit
<troy1> gnea now on the network configuration it doesnt even show an option to view wireless when you left click it
<paul68> troy1: what is the chipset of your wifi card?
<badfish69> is there something like chkdisk i can run from ubuntu?
<losher> gartral_: you add a line like "TCPKeepAlive yes" to /etc/sshd/sshd_config
<losher> Kollaps: Would you please acknowledge that I told you your disk is about to fail, so I can go to bed with a clear conscience?
<troy1> paul68 how do i find that out
<troy1> paul68 it might be b43
<Kollaps> losher: As much as I hate to admit that, yes you told me. That doesn't mean it will actually fail. Will backup data though.
<bk128> this question could probably be answered with a bot response but where is the guide to multiple monitors?  and what are the best methods now?
<cr0w> my wireless card was supposed to have 43xx support, i simply black listed it and used ndiswrapper
<cr0w> bk128
<cr0w> what system are you running? gnome Ubuntu i'm guessing?
<paul68> troy1: lspci in the terminal should be able to tell you this
<Gartral> losher: it's saying the folder /etc/sshd/ does not exist
<troy1> paul68 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
<bk128> right, with a ati 3850 in the pci expresss slot and another pci videocard
<bk128> for 3 screens at 1360x768
<Gartral> losher: nvm it was /etc/ssh/sshd_config~
<paul68> troy1: check under system administration harware drivers if your driver is selected there
<paul68> troy1: or if its mentioned there
<losher> Kollaps: my understanding of disk technology is that your disk has already failed: it has already tried to read the block, failed, tried to do error correction on it, failed, tried to reallocate the block elswhere and failed, and finally given up & reported an error. The only question now is whether it will degrade gracefully or grind to an abrupt halt....
<Kollaps> losher: will as simple reformat fix thhis ?
<KB1JWQ> Kollaps: Dear god.  Listen- your disk is shitting the bed.
<KB1JWQ> It's a hardware problem.
<Mal3ko> hey guys..how do you disable the need for sudo for a particular commands?
<KB1JWQ> YOU CANNOT FIX IT IN SOFTWARE.
<troy1> paul68 it had Broadcom B43 (it had a grey dot so i tried to activate and then it said i disabled it after)
<losher> Kollaps: my understanding is that once a modern disk starts to throw errors, it's basically toast and will never again be reliable. Backup anything indispensable if you can, and buy a new disk. Sorry....
<paul68> troy1: try to enable it and reboot normally you should be able to use the broadcom driver
<Kollaps> Great, just what I needed :/
<losher> Kollaps: You may be able to use the old disk as temporary scratch until if fails, but that's all...
<kmdm> Kollaps: How old/new is the disk?
<alessandro_> help
<kmdm> Kollaps: If you're lucky, it might be in warranty.
<KB1JWQ> losher: Not if it fails in such a way that it takes down the system.  I'd not want it in anything I cared about.
<ozzmosis> aprilhare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174130/  may help you a bit
<KB1JWQ> This is why I RAID1 everything I care about even slightly; disks are cheap enough these days...
<Kollaps> It's a Hitachi 160GB sata notebook harddrive (5400 rpm) it's about 1 1/2 old
<Kollaps> It's still in warranty
<Kollaps> But I hardly have the time for warranties
<stealth-> apache2 wont allow me to access any sub directories on the server. How can I fix this?
<KB1JWQ> Kollaps: I got a 320 gig laptop drive from Samsung for $50 on NewEgg.
<aprilhare> thanks ozzmosis
<KB1JWQ> Time vs money dude. :)
 * kmdm nods
<Kollaps> Ok, loud strange sounds coming from it while fscking
<Kollaps> :/
<KB1JWQ> Kollaps: You got your data off, right?
<kmdm> Personally, I'd give up fsck'ing and focus on getting the important data off
<KB1JWQ> If you're fscking a failing drive with valuable data on it, you're an idiot.
<losher> Kollaps: So treat yourself to an upgrade. Then replace the Hitachi under warranty at leisure & keep it as a spare
<KB1JWQ> dd_rescue is your friend.
<mobi-sheep> I have two manifest file (Full Version + Lite Version).  How would I compare (well, to make a list of what's not there (or what's there) so I can run it to install / purge applications ?
<Kollaps> Ok, copying all data from it. Damn it...
<ozzmosis> aprilhare: ubuntu pastebin munged the previous Makefile because of DOS CR/LF markers .. here's the fixed version  http://paste.ubuntu.com/174131/
<KB1JWQ> Kollaps: If you care at all about it, I'd use either rsync or dd_rescue to get the data off.
<ozzmosis> aprilhare: change "in.mpg" to the name of your .flv file, the bitrates, aspect ratios then run make and you should have an output file
<shubuntu> guys after modifiying /etc/network/interfaces how do you initialize it
<Kollaps> I can boot Vista on the other partition which boots up just fine and copy data off my other ext3 partitino
<Kollaps> the only partition that is broke is the root
<KB1JWQ> Kollaps: What you can do, versus what you should do, are two radically different things.
<ozzmosis> aprilhare: you can run mplayer on the output file while mencoder is still encoding to it, so there's no need to wait for it to finish
<ozzmosis> aprilhare: Ctrl+C to stop mencoder if it's doing something wrong
<ghindo> Does anybody know of a good way to use ffmpeg to extract audio from a video?
<Kollaps> KB1JWQ: Never used dd_rescue
<klobster> hello
<bk128> so does anyone know the best way to do triple monitors?
<KB1JWQ> Kollaps: Principle is this:  Your drive is going to fail.  It could be in ten minutes, it could be in ten days.  dd_rescue is an error-tolerant imager; it'llc reate an image of your drive, that you can recover data from.
<losher> Kollaps: Typically the failures start small and then spread, or the disk just dies completely. Either way, you're on borrowed time....
<madmax_X> bk128: ya need 2 video cards
<bk128> right, i have that
<KB1JWQ> Kollaps: But you image it to another machine, and you don't run an OS while you're imaging it; you slap the drive into an enclosure or similar.
<newbie> Any tips on howto install a second instance of linux, but utilize the same /home partition?
<KB1JWQ> newbie: NFS share it?
<bk128> madmax_X: what next?  any guides for setting it up?  does it just make one big desktop?
<Kollaps> KB1JWQ: So I just have another machine open and it makes the image via the network ?
<KB1JWQ> Different distros will potentially break things though.
<madmax_X> newbie: just do install on another partition and mount your home dir from 1st install
<KB1JWQ> Kollaps: Or off of a liveCD ideally.
<KB1JWQ> You've gotta pipe the output.
<KB1JWQ> I usually use netcat if it's to another machine.
<madmax_X> bk128: can you get 2 working
<bk128> yes
<Kollaps> KB1JWQ: Well right now I'm on a sabayon livedvd, can you guide me through the steps ?
<madmax_X> are you running restricted drivers
<bk128> probably...
<newbie> KB1JWQ: ?? NFS?
<bk128> i will be
<painted> is there a way to edit various wireless card settings?  My wireless card has trouble connecting to the router quite often
<KB1JWQ> newbie: Yeah, it assumes a different machine.
<badfish69> !chkdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkdisk
<madmax_X> just enable the third
<badfish69> is there something like chkdisk i can run from ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> I share my /home off of central storage.
<bk128> oh, no mergedfb or bigdesktop or anything?
<madmax_X> like u did the second
<badfish69> also, how do i map my windows keys to act as ctrl?
<ozzmosis> badfish69: fsck
<KB1JWQ> On one machine, you could give /home its own partition and mount that from both OSes, newbie.
<madmax_X> nvidia?
<bk128> ati
<badfish69> ty ozz
<madmax_X> i think its called xinerama
<KB1JWQ> newbie: But if it's just part of the root partition, there's no good / simple / smart way to do it.
<badfish69> how do i map my windows keys to act as ctrl?
<bk128> ok thanks madmax_X
<wanna_learn_more> hi
<wanna_learn_more> can u tell me how to update ubuntu 8.10 to jaunty?
<KB1JWQ> wanna_learn_more: man apt-get
<madmax_X> the resolutions all have to match i think
<wanna_learn_more> i have server version here(2.6.27-server-11)
<Myrtti> !upgrade | wanna_learn_more
<ubottu> wanna_learn_more: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<newbie> KB1JWQ: its a separate disk, but the same machine.  i can't afford the extra redundandcy layer at this point
<wanna_learn_more> okay
<Guest8412> back using Ubuntu and loving it ;)
<wanna_learn_more> jaunty using what kernel?
<Haak> 8.10 cd update 9.04 ?
<KB1JWQ> newbie: Okay, then make sure /home is its own partition.  So if it's /dev/sda2, make sure that's your mount point for /home in the new OS.
<tuntun> Hi. How do I install the proprietry nvidia drivers in jaunty? Can I just select it with synaptic?
<badfish69> tuntun: system, admin, hardware drivers
<KB1JWQ> Otherwise you get to mess around with symlinks and mounting the entire root vol in the new OS; gets messy.
<madmax_X> bk128: twinview seperate x screen and xinerama are all diff
<badfish69> madmax_X: twinview is borked in jaunty
<badfish69> idk about xinerama
<bk128> ok i'll look into it.  thanks badfish69 and madmax_X
<tuntun> badfish69, That window says 'No proprietry drivers are in use'.
<sa|mu|el> I set up a new default prompt by setting PS1 in the .bashrc file and when i load up a new terminal, it doesn't display the new bash prompt.  How do I make the new prompt show up every time i start a new terminal?  if i SSH into my laptop, it displays the correct colors of the prompt
<badfish69> tuntun: that's how i did it, i have no idea beyond that
<newbie> KB1JWQ: Will it recognize my old users, or do I need to do something to move over my old shadow files, etc?
<tuntun> badfish69, ok
<wanna_learn_more> !jaunty
<KB1JWQ> newbie: You don't want to do that.
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<madmax_X> badfish69: twinview is still in my nvidia xsettings??
<badfish69> yeah
<whatvn> hi everybody!
<badfish69> but in order to use your second screen, you have to open terminal in first and use 'export DISPLAY=:0.1
<madmax_X> i dont have 2 displays on my laptop
<madmax_X> so i cant test
<badfish69> then, say you want to use vlc, you ahve to 'vlc' in terminal and navigate from there
<badfish69> twinview is fucked in jaunty
<madmax_X> k gotcha
<badfish69> i'm not sure if it's the 180 driver or jaunty or a combo
<whatvn> how can I find exactly solution of my monitor, and my vga card support?
<Kollaps> KB1JWQ: Before I send it to warranty is there any way I can wipe all data from the hard-drive? I wouldn't want this data to get seen... at all.
<badfish69> there's a workaround, you just have to be somewhat handy with the terminal
<KB1JWQ> Kollaps: If the drive's failing?  Not reliably.
<madmax_X> whatvn: lspci for card
<KB1JWQ> Kollaps: So if it's going to get you indicted, thermite the sucker. :)
<madmax_X> google for moniter
<whatvn> madmax_X: and for sreen, monitor?
<badfish69> anyone know how i can map another key to act as ctrl in ubuntu? my ctrl keys are borked
<whatvn> madmax_X: I use laptop
<newbie> Kollaps: heavy degaussing tool (ie Big magnet) perhaps?
<Kollaps> Not physically... lol
<badfish69> i'm only speaking for nvidia + jaunty really
<madmax_X> check restricted drivers for avail...then use driver to detect display
<madmax_X> badfish69: do you need the ctrl key or the hotkeys remapped
<tanveer> i need an alternative for acoustic mixcraft
<badfish69> i want a different key to act as ctrl
<badfish69> preferrably the windows key
<badfish69> which i think reads as #8 on the keypad
<tanveer> is thier any alterative for maxcraft 4? on ubuntu
<tanveer> mixcraft*
<tuntun> Hi. How do I install the proprietry nvidia drivers in jaunty? Can I just select it with synaptic?
<AnNahar> HELLO FRIENDS
<AnNahar> anyone using gnucash with online banking, specifically for citibank and have the settings?
<tanveer> tuntun:doesn't the drivers install it self?
<infinityxi> System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers should get you there
<badfish69> infinityxi: he's already tried that
<infinityxi> oh
<badfish69> yeah
<badfish69> i said the same thing
<badfish69> i do recall having that problem with the rc though
<madmax_X> badfish69: pm'd
<madmax_X> xmodmap
<tuntun> tanvee, It is using the lower-performing open source driver. The driver manager window just says 'No proprietry drivers are in use'.
<infinityxi> what driver?
<tuntun> nvidia
<tanveer> someone tell me if thiers a alternative for mixcraft 4 , or if you dont i will think ubuntu sucks when it comes to gaming, desgning and media purposes.
<newbie> xmodmap -e "keycode 117 = Control_R"
<newbie>  xmodmap -e "add Control = Control_R"
<badfish69> tanveer: ubuntu sucks for gaming, idk what you mean by 'designing ' and it's just fine for media
<newbie> oops sorry
<madmax_X> badfish69: armyops
<tanveer> badfish69:it has no photoshop
<badfish69> gimp is as close as your'e getting
<madmax_X> tanveer: gimp
<devilabove> gim
<devilabove> p
<tanveer> badfish69:gimp's hard to use
<madmax_X> tanveer: gimpshop
<badfish69> not really
<badfish69> just different
<Gnea> tanveer: only if you can't learn new things
<badfish69> if you want to run photoshop
<badfish69> use windows
<tanveer> i do use wdniows
<tanveer> windows
<tanveer> i use ubuntu for porn and stuff to download on
<badfish69> then why are you here bitching about how ubuntu doesn't run photoshop?
<badfish69> lol
<badfish69> me too...
<Gnea> heh
<madmax_X> virtubox xpro guest additions runin seamless mode
<badfish69> and it's good for overall system administration
<newbie> tanveer: This is a linux group, if you want someone to convert you go troll a church
<badfish69> it lets you mod/delete files on windows drives taht windows won't let you touch
<hateball> !ot
<Gnea> interesting... photoshop doesn't run in ubuntu? http://luiscosio.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tanveer> convert me??
<badfish69> i only give ubuntu 20 gigs out of 640
<infinityxi> lspci | grep -i nvidia
<madmax_X> irony in ubuntu chat using windows bitching about no photoshop GTFO
<badfish69> but those 20 gigs are my lifeline
<Gnea> newbie: stop.
<infinityxi> and paste what it says
<badfish69> actually
<infinityxi> so we can get you the correct nvidia driver in
<badfish69> 20 gigs out of over a tb
<hateball> !enter | badfish69
<ubottu> badfish69: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tanveer> im use to photoshop thats why i cant use gimp ...how the hell do i use image ready in photoshop
<tanveer> and after effects in photoshop
<badfish69> wat
<Gnea> tanveer: check this out: http://luiscosio.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps
<tanveer> okay
<badfish69> i've never had the desire to crack photoshop, so i'm just used to gimp
<badfish69> !whining
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whining
<madmax_X> tanveer http://www.gimpshop.com/
<paul68> Gnea:  are there other "big" differences between ubunty and xubuntu?
<tanveer> gnea:but the thing is i only ave 1.7ghz ( total crap ) useless in windows and ubuntu
<Gnea> paul68: nah, it's all the same under the hood
<badfish69> as far as gnu is concerned, gimp is amongst the top 3 programs that have seriously impressed me
<infinityxi> paul68: the desktop environment and default desktops apps basically
<Gnea> tanveer: I run 1.7ghz, works fine here
<tanveer> 1gb ram?
<Gnea> 512mb lol
<madmax_X> tanveer safernetworking.org free.avg.com
<badfish69> o_O
<infinityxi> you can install a xubuntu desktop under regular ubuntu to check it out too
<paul68> Gnea: I understand but are there any large differences on ressources or is it about the same
<paul68> infinityxi: did that this morning checking it out now
<Gnea> I can browse the web, watch videos, email, gimp/photoshop, play games, run windows, whatever
<infinityxi> but it uses less resources
<infinityxi> i installed xubuntu on an old G4
<newbie> KB1JWQ: You mentioned not to mess with my other user config files from the other / partition, but I didn't hear a difinitive on accessing my exisiting users.  Is there anything i should look out for?
<paul68> infinityxi: was just wondering which should be easier on the hardware ubuntu or xubuntu
<stealth-> whats that command that gives you a list of commands in a tree format?
<tanveer> i understand now LINUX DOES NOT SUCK!! but vista does
<KB1JWQ> newbie: If you want users shared across multiple machines, use LDAP.
<Gnea> of course, windows runs off of the 3ghz dualcore system with 2gb of ram, but then again, that system doesn't run X
<KB1JWQ> If you're trying to share users between instances, for god's sake STOP.
<infinityxi> yeah, xubuntu will definitely be better for older or less beefy hardware
<acuster> hello all, how do I find out more info, on the commandline, for a package that has been 'kept back'?
<madmax_X> paul68: xubuntu is lightweight for slower hardware
<Gnea> tanveer: oh, totally. vista is a nightmare.
<infinityxi> and you can theme it so it doesn't look plain.
<KB1JWQ> You'll end up destroying your OS if you're not careful.
<Gnea> tanveer: but xp is decent
<infinityxi> a lot of people complain that it looks "ugly" lol
<tanveer> yes
<newbie> KB1JWQ: ahh thats what you meant by stop
<paul68> madmax_X: ok
<KB1JWQ> newbie: Yeah.  It's one of those "whoops" moments.
<paul68> infinityxi: what looks ugly?
<KB1JWQ> OpenPsycho: I see you.
<tanveer> i am using gnome , how can i make it KDE?
<efu> How strong is the encryption I get from using cryptsetup with luks and every setting to default?
<Gnea> tanveer: really, it all depends on what you need and want to do with your computer - if your married to photoshop, then try to get it running in ubuntu, or just stick with xp - it's up to you, ubuntu isn't for everyone, but it works fine for a lot of people
<stealth-> acuster: you can run 'apt-cache search packagenamehere' or you can message ubottu in irc '/msg ubottu !info packnamehere'
<KB1JWQ> efu: Depends.  For you and me?  Decent.
<infinityxi> tanveer: install kubuntu-desktop
<madmax_X> tanveer: sudo apt-get install kde
<KB1JWQ> For the NSA?  Probably not unbreakable.
<infinityxi> when you are at the login screen, you can select kde
<OpenPsycho> KB1JWQ: :)
<madmax_X> kubuntu-desktop...mybad
<Gnea> tanveer: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wind0pain> what's the difference in adding "snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and adding "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ??? the latter solved my problem but the former was the instruction i was reading off a website...
<tanveer> no terminal righ?T
<Gnea> i always type it in a terminal in case something goes awry
<tanveer> do i need terminal for sudo apt-get install kde
<infinityxi> yeah just type it in the terminal
<tanveer> and is it better than gnome?
<stealth-> acuster: generally, packages that are being held back are being held back because they are kernel changes or major updates. From the terminal, you can run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to upgrade those
<bazhang> tanveer, not kde
<acuster> stealth-, thanks, but I can see that mercurial has been kept back---I'm trying to learn what version it is
<infinityxi> and it's kubuntu-desktop
<stealth-> troopperi: dont run that
<Gnea> wind0pain: minor differences in distribution releases
<infinityxi> not kde
<tecky> Question about my sound, it seems a little low, everything is max'd as far as volume and outputs, any reason (its a Realtek chipset)
<KB1JWQ> Gnea: I always do it in a screen session with ssh turned on as well.
<bazhang> tanveer, kubuntu-desktop
<KB1JWQ> That way if it breaks I can stillg et into it remotely and fix it.
<paul68> infinityxi: what looks ugly?
<stealth-> troopperi: run 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<tanveer> which looks better KDE or gnome
<wind0pain> Gnea: ahh, that would explain things.
<Gnea> KB1JWQ: good combo
<efu> KB1JWQ, as long as there aren't any programs that anyone can download that breaks it in a few hours, Im satisfied =)
<wind0pain> is there a way for me to force processors to default to "powersave" at startup?
<stealth-> troopperi: depends on your POV, but kde is nicer in my opinion. Slower, but nicer
<infinityxi> paul68: i was just saying xubuntu uses less resources and does look plain. but it can be themed to look just as good as a gnome desktop thats all
<Gnea> tanveer: it depends on your point of view - I think they both suck :)
<infinityxi> i mean thats just aesthetics anyway
<tanveer> IS KDE WHAT MAC LOOKS LIKE?
<paul68> infinityxi: ok understood is there a way to get transparent menubars in xfce or is that not possible
<infinityxi> i am partial to gnome, but i always thought kde apps are well put together
<Gnea> tanveer: no (please chill on the caps)
<paul68> !caps |tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<infinityxi> better than most gnome/gtk apps on average
<Houba1986> Hey, I was wondering if there is a fix released yet for the slow adobe flash player in firefox 3 with ubuntu 9.04
<tanveer> OK I WONT use caps
<madmax_X> tanveer: osx is what mac looks like there is a genome theme for that
<Gnea> lol
<infinityxi> paul68: i am not sure, i don't have my G4 on
<acuster> stealth-, found it: apt-get upgrade -s -V (thanks again)
 * Gnea notes that E17 > *
<Gnea> but not everyone agrees ;)
<infinityxi> but you can get a lot of extras at http://xfce-look.org
<tanveer> is thier a .deb package that makes ubuntu loo like XP or windows 7?
<NewApples> Hello
<gartral> how do i start gdm over ssh?
<NewApples> Is there a linux based anti virus that actively seeks and destroys viruses whilst you are using the computer. Is there a linux based antivirus that will actively check every page that you click so that no viruses enter your computer by themselves by just looking at an internet page.
<infinityxi> tanveer: gnome-look.org
<Gnea> gartral: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<infinityxi> these are dozens of themes
<infinityxi> to make it look like vista, xp, windows 7, OSX
<tanveer> infinityxi: can you me the link for .deb packages?
<gartral> gartral: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<madmax_X> tanveer: xpgenome theme
<gartral> gartral: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<troopperi> stealth-: i dont wanna run any commands :D
<Gnea> NewApples: yes.
<pouchedfox> wind0pain - theres a gnome applett that allows you to set that
<NewApples> Gnea and what is the name  of that antivurs and where can i get it
<infinityxi> they aren't debs, the are just tar.gz on the sites, you just install it through the appearance gui
<whatvn> tanveer: if you look at my ubuntu, so will say that: oh, vista is so ugly :-p
<tanveer> lol
<Gnea> NewApples: for doing the web, there's a plugin for squid that you can find via google - i don't recall what it's called, but it utilizes clamav
<wind0pain> pouchedfox: i have a "cpu scaling" applett which lets me change it but when i restart it goes back to ondemand... also i'd like to switch to kde :/
<tanveer> how do i make my background 3D?
<whatvn> Linux makes people do thing by their way. So keep finding
 * wind0pain is switching to ubuntu because his new pc came with vista.
<whatvn> tanveer: sure
<Gnea> NewApples: and you can use squid with iptables to setup transproxying scanning - so any web traffic over a lan automatically gets scanned no matter what someone's web settings are
<KB1JWQ> tanveer: Yes, because computers just aren't slow enough...
<NewApples> Gnea i am looking for an antivirus program that will protect me against viruses when i use my computer when i surf the web when i basically do anything
<infinityxi> tanveer: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=100
<stealth-> NewApples: you cant get virus's on linux
<stealth-> !virus | NewApples
<ubottu> NewApples: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<whatvn> stealth: are you sure?
<NewApples> stealth- i disagree with you so much on that topic
<Gnea> NewApples: but that's only gonna be good if you intend to share the information with windows machines
<gartral> gnea it.. returned to console with an "OK" flag
<stealth-> whatvn: yes
<Gnea> !virus | NewApples
<wind0pain> i will still keep vista on it to run apps that do not exist for or are too costly for me to buy for linux but i do not want vista for browsing the web, email, etc... no way.
<stealth-> NewApples: umm... you cant. Its the way linux is designed. There has only ever been one virus that ever actually did anything
<gartral> yop
<whatvn> you said that there is no virus on linux, include malware, rookit?
<Gnea> stealth-: nah, I see what NewApples is saying
<NewApples> Gnea I am looking basically for a border guard and an active military force on my computer that seeks out and destroys the enemy
<infinityxi> you could get a virus on linux. there just isn't any interest
<KB1JWQ> whatvn: Depends upon definition.
<infinityxi> i mean it is probably possible
<Gnea> NewApples: heh, iptables+squid+thatsquidvirusscannerpluginthingy will do the job
<pouchedfox> /etc/default/cpufrequtils ?
<Gnea> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<infinityxi> windows just has the install base, and the moronic "security" model that makes it to easy
<stealth-> infinityxi: well the virus would be unable to spread and then nobody else would get it so no it doesnt work
<newbie> how do I turn off the acess permission for my NTFS partition?  It seems to ask every session an lesser users cannot ask at all
<infinityxi> you're assuming there there wouldn't be a vulnerability in any software you run
<Gnea> stealth-: actually, linux *can* get viruses - it's just much more difficult
<infinityxi> why do you think you get security updates from the repos?
<whatvn> newbie: unmount it lol
<KB1JWQ> newbie: Sounds like a question for #windows? :D
<infinityxi> it's about risk vs reward
<infinityxi> it's harder to infect a linux system
<stealth-> infinityxi: linux is designed in a way that viruses cannot spread. If there was a vunerability in the software you run, nothing would happen because the virus would not be able to run since it cant write to the program binary.
<efu> The viruses that actually cause a lot of trouble on windows nowadays, are executables that need to be run by the user. That relies on user mistakes, and that can happen just as easily on linux.
<infinityxi> and there aren't that many desktops out there vs windows
<NewApples> stealth- i disagree and this Ubuntu instruction web page also disagrees with you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<stealth-> Gnea: I know, ive done research :)
<infinityxi> yeah because you never sudo to do anything right stealth-?
<NewApples> Gnea i will look at that
<newbie> KB1JWQ: I asked but they didn't undertand what permission meant
<Gnea> stealth-: I gotta disagree with that statement. if a user downloads to a samba share and it's not scanned and quarantined, then anybody on a windows system could click on it.
<KB1JWQ> newbie: Perhaps you're not asking what you think you're asking?
<whatvn> stealth: that why many av written for Linux. Clamav or something likes it
<stealth-> NewApples | infinityxi : Im not saying virus's are impossible to get. What im saying is they die faster than they can spread so they are effectively not a problem
<infinityxi> no you actually said they were impossible
<newbie> KB1JWQ: most likeley not.
<infinityxi> now you're just agreeing with me
<stealth-> infinityxi: because they cant get started
<gartral> Gnea: starting gdm the way you recommended isn't  working
<Gnea> stealth-: viruses don't just automatically 'die faster' in linux - there has to be a scanning method to find and take care of it if that was true
<NewApples> stealth- ok stealth i trade with stocks on my computer before when i had windows i would by one computer own it for onw week then destroy it
<stealth-> infinityxi: im not saying the systems are invincible, im saying its not gonna spread to anyone so its no longer a virus. Its just an exploit
<newbie> what I mean to say is how to I get it to stop asking me for permission to access and just access it.
<Gnea> gartral: try 'restart' instead of 'start'
<KB1JWQ> stealth-: You are incorrect.
<madmax_X> gartral: startx?
<infinityxi> most linux viruses target servers
<KB1JWQ> Exploits for BIND, Sendmail, httpd, and others exist.
<NewApples> steatlh- sO NO i do not believe you and stealth i want protection that is why i am trying linux
<infinityxi> they aren't really interested in linux desktops
<infinityxi> well the virus writers, the virus is kind of impartial
<Gnea> stealth-: at this point, you're better off admitting you were wrong and that you're just spouting off what someone wrote on some random page or from the bot :)
<stealth-> *sigh*. You guys obviously dont understand. Whatever. Read this article and send this guy an email if you think he is wrong
<stealth-> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<infinityxi> making statements like linux can't ever get viruses is not only wrong, it's smug
<infinityxi> and i'm not a mac user
<madmax_X> sudo apt-get install conflicker
<NewApples> infinityxi people who make viruses do so to be able to acurie account and credit card and bank information tif they do so corretly they can make money, I wish to protect my self against this type of viruses so I want an antivirus program that actively scans against viruses and protects me
<whatvn> madmax_X: lol
<gartral> madmax_X: sudo needed?
<newbie> madmax_X: hah!
<KB1JWQ> stealth-: One good exploit in the 2.6.28 TCP/IP stack, and you've got a whole nother problem. :)
<infinityxi> NewApples: do you plan on installing software NOT from the repositories?
<Gnea> stealth-: are you done? now, please direct your attention to www.securityfocus.com and http://packetstormsecurity.org/
<gartral> madmax_X: Server is already active for display 0
<infinityxi> i mean one big reason a lot of windows machines get trojans is because the software model is grabbing software from a random site
<madmax_X> wget virtumonde ~/Desktop
<stealth-> KB1JWQ: think whatever you want, just read the article and argue with that guy. You guys are some of those people who argueing with is pointless
<Gnea> stealth-: and while you're there, please do be looking for things called 'rootkits'
<madmax_X> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<NewApples> infinityxi YES my stock trading program is not from the repositories, also i want to be able to surf the net and read different news pappers
<madmax_X> sudo killall gdm
<infinityxi> NewApples: install NoScript
<infinityxi> for firefo
<gartral> Gnea: your suggestion faulterd, as well
<elahe> hi
<stealth-> Gnea: *sigh*. Exploits, rootkits, etc. Thats funny, no viruses. hm... if you havnt noticed. A rootkit is called a rootkit cause its not a virus
<NewApples> infinityxi what is NoScript and what does it do
<infinityxi> if you're worried about random sites screwing with you. though it is highly unlikely
<madmax_X> gartral: ctrl + alt + F7
<infinityxi> NewApples: NoScript prevents scripts from running on a webpage unless you want it to
 * KB1JWQ thinks it's time for the /ignore
<NewApples> infinityxi i am always worried about everything all the time
<infinityxi> this way there is less of a chance of a website doing something it isn't supposed to do.
<gartral> madmax_X: no virtual consols, trying to get ming working
<NewApples> infinityxi i see
<whatvn> stealth: wikipedia has a topic just for Linux Virus. you can check it out
<infinityxi> oh and btw stealth, sometimes trojans and viruses don't care about the rest of the system
<infinityxi> i mean if you have cc info in your home directory
<infinityxi> who cares if it can't access /var
<NewApples> infinityxi what i want is an antivirus program that actively scans my computer and if by some chans something does come in i want it destroyed
<madmax_X> gartral: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<wind0pain> ok, i can use "cpufreq-selector -c 0 -g powersave" to switch to powersave mode... how can i run that command at startup?  is there a file i can simply add that to or do i need to create a separate script?
<madmax_X> gartral: sudo killall gdm
<stealth-> whatvn: yeah and you can read that article and talk to him, for the third time ill say it
<Gnea> stealth-: hrm, gee, and I wonder what software would be called that protects against such things, as well as viruses intended to target windows and mac systems?  maybe... an anti-virus scanner?!
<KB1JWQ> stealth-: This is a support channel; please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<madmax_X> gartral: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<stealth-> KB1JWQ: um... if you havnt noticed, they keep talking to me.
<whatvn> wind0pain: add it to start up program
<gartral> madmax_X: iv'e issued that twice, it just "oks" at stopping then starting again, and returns to console leaving me dry..
<madmax_X> gartral:  does it do anything/
<wind0pain> i see someone saying to write #!/bin/bash but i don't understand what that does
<SiDi> Gnea: linux AV software are only good for scanning your samba shares for windows viruses..
<NewApples> Which is the best antivirus program for Ubuntu?
<wind0pain> whatvn: start up program?
<Gnea> stealth-: the point is, you're arguing a pointless argument. just because a factoid "says it's so" doesn't mean that it's blanketly 100% true in all cases.
<infinityxi> hold on i'll look it up for you
<Gnea> SiDi: are they?
<SiDi> NewApples: ClavAV has been here for a while... but i seriously doubt you need an antivirus
<gartral> madmax_X: the gdm greeter is supposedly loaded according to top.. but i never see it
<whatvn> wind0pain: go to system-preference-startup app
<Gnea> stealth-: sometimes we need to make edits to the factoids. blindly relying on them will get you nowhere, fast.
<NewApples> SiDi yes i noticed ClavAV in the applications add/remove it is called Virus scanner do you mean that one ?
<madmax_X> did you try killall
<stealth-> Gnea: I know, but Ive got enough experience to know its true. I've experimented with linux viruses before. NONE of them worked. But yes, I would like this conversation to end too :)
<infinityxi> NewApples: go to add/remove software
<infinityxi> type in "virus"
<SiDi> Gnea: i doubt kaspersky/put your favourite windows "security" editor here got any knowledge of how to stop viruses while they dont even have any in the wild with which they can train
<NewApples> SiDi I am the most paranoid person on the planet whenyou write that i think that  you are a hacker who wants to get mya ccount info...
<infinityxi> "Virus Scanner" - its a frontend for ClamAV which is a good virus scanning app
<gartral> madmax_X: yes
<pouchedfox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=944190 <--command line cpu frequency scaling
<SiDi> NewApples: i meant that one. If you're paranoid at this stage, drop Linux and go for OpenBSD or FreeBSD ;)
<stealth-> Gnea: lol, also. How can I get nowhere fast?
<whatvn> stealth: and you think people who write av for linux are all stupid *or whatever word you called* ?:|
<Gnea> stealth-: good, then if you're in agreement that 'you' are not 'everyone else', then I do believe that we are done. :)
<NewApples> infinityxi ok does it update, it it updatable does it constantly add new virus lists to itself?
<madmax_X> gartral: and your ins F7
<infinityxi> yes it has virus definition updates
<madmax_X> ctrl alt f6
<devilabove> I have a problem, when i play something (like on youtube) on firefox i hear no sound
<madmax_X> ctrl alt f1
<NewApples> SiDi I am very paranoid but i am not computer wiz, this linux version is so far the only one that i atleast am able to use and understand i a limited fashion
<madmax_X> what does dmesg say?
<NewApples> SiDi I only understand stocks, not computers
<wind0pain> whatvn: thanks... will these run if i switch to kde too?
<mobi-sheep> SiDi: If you're [that] paranoid, I suggest you ax your machine. >:}~
<SiDi> NewApples: There's DragonFlyBSD that is designed for desktop end users :p
<ripps> Does anybody know how to forward gpg-agent/seahorse/pinentry over ssh?
<Gnea> SiDi: it's a matter of perspective - just because something hasn't been detected 'in the wild' doesn't mean that it doesn't exist, or at least has a lower probability of being out there or even active.
<gartral> madmax_X: im not on an ubuntu or even linux machine, im running ubuntu at home and wish to get gdm over xming on a windows client
<infinityxi> look, if a virus scan every now and then lets him sleep sound at night
<whatvn> wind0pain: i didn't use KDE before, sory. I dont have experience with kde
<infinityxi> why the hell not?
<wind0pain> np thx
<Gnea> infinityxi: agreed
<madmax_X> gartral: ohhhhh you running zdmcp server?
<NewApples> SiDi i spent this whole weekened trying to figure out Ubuntu linux i am way to lazy to figure out something else also there is a time factor, please just tell me the ebst anti virus for Ubuntu linux
<whatvn> so you can add these command to rc.local, it will start this program too
<madmax_X> xdmcp
<infinityxi> you also have to realize that people coming into the linux world from windows
<gartral> madmax_X: the ctrl+alt+Fxx key combs dont work with xming
<infinityxi> have circuitry that says they have to virus scan
<madmax_X> ya srry missed that part
<stealth-> how can I kill a process(es) that I only know the name of?
<SiDi> Gnea: the last attacks against linux machines are some damn password bruteforces on routers with a web interface... i don't mean we'll *never* have viruses, but : 1) linux is safer than windows in terms of intrusions | 2) our software distribution system makes it much much MUCH safer for our users
<Gnea> stealth-: killall <name>
<mobi-sheep> SiDi: Did you move to linux from Windows recently?
<madmax_X> gartral: the chooser is up on your screen at home
<whatvn> wind0pain: so you can add these command to rc.local, it will start this program too
<gartral> madmax_X: no... xming just attactes strait onto the X11 server as a
<Gnea> stealth-: but you knew that
<stealth-> Gnea: oh yeah, thanks
<Slart> NewApples: if you're feeling paranoid why not run some intrusion detection stuff.. rkhunter might be useful too.. write logs to some non-erasable medium.. and do proper backups.. that will keep you reasonably safe without trying to create a perfect system
<infinityxi> it's branded in their brain that for a computer to function 50% of the CPU should be dedicated to symantec
<SiDi> NewApples: the best antivirus is to not grab packages from websites and to only use the official repository for updates
<SiDi> mobi-sheep: about 8 months ago.
<stealth-> Gnea: lol, no. Im still messing with pstree and top :P
<Gnea> stealth-: I thought you said you knew what you were talking about ;)
<Slart> NewApples: just go with the assumption that you will, at some point, get totally owned by something you couldn't defend against
<NewApples> Slart I know nothing about computers that is way over my capacity, I am looking for the best click click ok ok next next install Linux antivirus program
<Gnea> stealth-: j/k :)
<wind0pain> whatvn: does rc.local just run at a different time?  i'd like to understand what scripts run at different times, for instance also where are the scripts that run only when users login and logout
<gartral_> madmax_X: yes, my display is at home, but xming was assighned "disply 10.0" by the X11 server
<NewApples> Slart that is not an acceptable option
<Gnea> SiDi: you will find no argument there
<stealth-> Gnea: the above was a joke. I get alot into programing, but I still am unfamiliar with some server stuff
<infinityxi> NewApples: software you install from the repository is signed meaning that if something is not kosher it will alert you. Software you get from random websites even for linux, you could scan if you wanted
<SiDi> NewApples: i seriously think there is no _need_ of this :) just don't modify your system, don't grab ubuntu software from websites around, and you should be ok
<Gnea> stealth-: it's all good
<Slart> NewApples: are you really? so you're not really just looking for a way to not get your stuff deleted/destroyed?
<madmax_X> gartral pm'd
<whatvn> when you add a command to rc.local, this command will run whenever system start up
<NewApples> Sidi I understand so you are saying the best option is the virus scanner provided by appliactions add/remove?
<gartral_> madmax_X: irssi seems too have broken PM support
<whatvn> wind0pain: and also it stops when system shutdown
<donkey> i need some help I just reinstalled ubuntu 8.10. i am trying to connect to the internet wirelessly and it isnt working. what should i try to do????????
<SiDi> NewApples: again, the best option is being careful. I don't think an antivirus software would help you at all. Usually they can recognise a virus _after_ it killed thousands of PCs, so i don't see the point
<madmax_X> http://www.ax697.org/xming-with-windows-xp-and-ubuntu-200749.html
<madmax_X> gartral
<mobi-sheep> SiDi: Ah I see.  If you want AntiVirus because you felt insecurity without having it running all times.  I know because I felt awkward when I switched over.  It's a matter of false security.  In a way, you're saying that you prefer Antivirus running [supposedly] only to alleviate your concerns.
<whatvn> donkey: how about wireless driver?
<wind0pain> using "startup applications" didn't seem to work.. processors still boot up in ondemand
<donkey> B43
<donkey> whatvn b43
<Gnea> NewApples: there are so many options for virus scanning in Ubuntu that you can practically have it scan its own scans - if you're looking for a GUI, it's there (clamgtk or something like that) and if you don't mind editting some config files, squid will actively scan your web traffic - it'll do port 80 and 443
<whatvn> wind0pain: can I know your command?
<NewApples> Gnea, all i want is to keep mya ccount information safe
<wind0pain> i see /etc/init.d/rc.local and /etc/rc.local.. both the same?   yes, the command is cpufreq-selector -c 0 -g powersave and cpufreq-selector -c 1 -g powersave
<whatvn> donkey: b43? what it meant?
<mobi-sheep> SiDi:  Oh Lulz.
<NewApples> Gnea, account information
<wind0pain> whatvn: i see /etc/init.d/rc.local and /etc/rc.local.. both the same?   yes, the command is cpufreq-selector -c 0 -g powersave and cpufreq-selector -c 1 -g powersave
<infinityxi> NewApples: do you have account info in a file somewhere or in a program?
<whatvn> wind0pain: first one
<Slart> NewApples: oh.. and one more thing.. if there one day comes a working virus to the linux platform, guess what distro they will be targeting.. the largest one
<donkey> whatvn what you mean what it meant?
<infinityxi> you can probably encrypt your sensitive files
<whatvn> donkey: b43?
<tanveer> what the diff between gimpshop and gimp image editor??
<donkey> whatvn yes
<Gnea> NewApples: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Security/SquidClamAv-8089.shtml
<Slart> tanveer: the gui.. gimpshop was made to look more like photoshop iirc
<whatvn> donkey: I meant what is ...b43? :|
<tanveer> i installed gimp shop but it hasnt came up on graphic
<NewApples> Slart and which one is the largest one
<infinityxi> yeah gimpshop has MDI window model i believe
<tanveer> i cant find it
<donkey> whatvn broadcom
<tanveer> i installed  the .deb and it i can find it
<SiDi> NewApples: use an LVN encrypted hard drive disk (you need the alternate install cd for that), don't share your username/password, don't store any passwords in 'seahorse', don't install ssh/ftp/apache/anything on your machine, don't accept any .py/.sh/.bin/.run file from the web, don't execute any file received by email (open them with their respective apps
<NewApples> infinityxi no it is only in my head but to log onto the trading program i need to click on the keyboard to enter it into the program when i log into it
<Slart> NewApples: there is a site called distrowatch.. my guess is ubuntu/fedora/mandrake or .. suse perhaps?
<SiDi> NewApples: instead) and you'll be TOTALLY safe.
<Gnea> NewApples: have you read this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<whatvn> donkey: lspci | grep Wireless ?
<NewApples> SiDi what i did before is buy one laptop pc per week ONLY use it for tradeing then destroy it, but that is so wastefull so that is one of the reasons i came to linux
<SiDi> Slart: your argument about largest distro isnt relevant. If it hits us it'll hit mint/debian/ a lot of distros aswell. Only Fedora/RedHat are a bit different with their SELinux stuff
<SiDi> NewApples: wow, you should have sent me the old machines instead ;)
<infinityxi> hey can you "destroy" some laptops to my home address if you still do that?
<infinityxi> lol
<b14ck> is there a plugin for k3b to allow it to burn .img files to cdroms?
<gartral_> madmax_X: i pretty much figured all that out on  my own, im trying for the encrypted variant, but i can log IN but i can't start the X server..
<infinityxi> you can keep the hard drive ;-)
<Gnea> NewApples: you destroyed whole units?!
<gartral_> madmax_X: x session, rather
<Slart> SiDi: true, perhaps I should have phrased it as "go with something small and different"
<SiDi> Slart: you meant go with *bsd :p
<madmax_X> gartral but are you loggin in via ssh
<SiDi> NewApples: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems will give you more info
<wind0pain> NewApples: most brokers and banks will alert you to changes and activity in your accounts... your information could just as easily be stolen from them as from your computer... well maybe easier from you but really, just keep an eye on it
<gartral_> madmax_X: yes.
<tanveer> i installed gimpshop and it cant be found??
<Slart> SiDi: I didn't want to say it.. but yes.. that was the one I had in mind =)
<SiDi> NewApples: you can also watch for current security issues here : http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<wind0pain> damn... still starting in "ondemand" power mode
<madmax_X> dont ya need to tunnel to the xdmcp port on the server
<Slart> tanveer: tried running gimpshop in a terminal?
<infinityxi> NewApples: take it from me, you're more likely to have your info used by a bad employee
<NewApples> Gnea yes
<infinityxi> than for a virus to steal it on linux
<Gnea> NewApples: when you install firefox, you should install the noscript plugin as well, that will prevent click-jacking and XSS, among other things
<infinityxi> i had my banking info compromised and it ended up being an employee
<SiDi> NewApples: you could aswell only destroy the HDD and _send me_ the rest of the machines :p
<tanveer> nope i installed it using .deb
<gartral_> sounding like a moron.. how do i do that?
<tanveer> slart:how can i find it?
<NewApples> Wind0pain if my account information is accuried anyone can jsut log in and transfer my money out OR even worse they can just start tradeing and trade badly and lose all my money
<Slart> !terminal | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<infinityxi> SiDi: no fair, i have dibs lol
<Vesayth> Does anyone know if it is at all possible yet to install Xorg 1.5 on Jaunty?
<whatvn> tanveer: go to terminal and type gimpshop
<tanveer> i found terminal now wat
<Gnea> NewApples: do you work for the government or a terrorist organisation?
<technophobic> does anyone know where i can get a shitlist for xchat please?
<Kalmi> NewApples, wow.... destroying machines.... I wanna do that too....
<Slart> tanveer: type "gimpshop", press enter
<tanveer> command not found
<SiDi> Vesayth: you can try to grab the pckages from intrepid but seeing how many packages depend on it i'd say it's faster to go on intrepid and install the jaunty packages you'll miss
<NewApples> SiDi no nothing was spared everything was destroyed I still do this I see it as a running cost, I make way more by trading then what the computers cost, think of it more as a cost to be able to trade
<wind0pain> NewApples: and that would be fraudulent.. your broker doesn't protect you from things like that?
<Gnea> technophobic: please ask in #xchat
<technophobic> ok Gnea  , thanks
<NewApples> Gnea haha maybe ;)
<Slart> tanveer: have you tried starting the normal gimp?
<madmax_X> gartral isnt it in the putty config page on setting up a tunnel
<tanveer> yh thats works
<NewApples> wind=pain i like zero risk
<ghindo> Does anybody know of a good way to use ffmpeg to extract audio from a video?
<whatvn> tanveer:   type in which gimpshop and press enter
<infinityxi> NewApples: it would probably be more beneficial to donate the old machines and just destroy the hard drives
<Gnea> NewApples: :)
<tanveer> but i want gimpshop
<wind0pain> NewApples: then you should not be in the market.
<SiDi> NewApples: as a geek i still find it scandalous to destroy PCs :) if you wipe them out and give them to linux user groups they can use the hardware to make better drivers for instance :p
<infinityxi> run it through a really powerful magnet and spare the rest of the hardware
<tanveer> i tried it says bash: gimpshop
<whatvn> tanveer:   type in which gimpshop and press enter
<wind0pain> investing is risky by definition.
<mobi-sheep> Gnea: I don't know if NewApples is jestering around on that one. :X
<madmax_X> gartral http://oldsite.precedence.co.uk/nc/putty.html
<tanveer> impshop-2.2.11
<tanveer> gimpshop-2.2.11
<Kalmi> NewApples, there is no need to destroy the whole machine... you could you format the whole harddrive or replace the harddrive... and destroy the old one...
<wind0pain> NewApples: i suggest using a matress to store your money.
<wind0pain> but there's still risk of fire.
<infinityxi> hahah
<Slart> tanveer: some people say that starting gimp using the terminal gets them gimpshop, for some reason.. have you tried that?
<SiDi> Gnea infinityxi wind0pain mobi-sheep NewApples what about we all join #ubuntu-offtopic and keep talking there ? there are other people around needing help ;)
<wind0pain> np
<Gnea> mobi-sheep: I'm pretty sure that he's just a paranoid day-trader ;)
<infinityxi> wind0pain: how did you find out my hiding spot!?!
<tanveer> yse nothing happens
 * wind0pain goes back to installing his shiznit
<wind0pain> infinityxi: all your linux virus now belong to us
<whatvn> tanveer:   so gimpshop was installed
<Slart> tanveer: hmm.. hang on.. let me install gimpshop on my machine here.. and see what happens
<Gnea> SiDi: nah, he's looking for help for securing his Ubuntu, the discussion remains relevent and others could benefit from it.
<tanveer> i installed the .deb package
<tanveer> i installed it frmo my dosumntes
<tanveer> documents
<whatvn> did it say successful?
<SiDi> Gnea: at this time we've gone a bit offtopic with the fate of the machines
<tanveer> yes it said succeful
<Slart> hmm.. no gimpshop in the repos..
<Gnea> SiDi: if that was true, he probably would have left by now
<ariqs> I want ubuntu to automtically shut down at a certain time. what's the easiest/fastest way to go about it?
<Kalmi> NewApples, the Ubuntu installer lets you set up encrypted partitions very easily....
<Kalmi> ariqs, cron
<tanveer> slart: does it comeup in the applications menu for you?
<Slart> ariqs: cron, with some "shutdown -h now"
<Slart> tanveer: I haven't downloaded it yet
<Gnea> !cron | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<whatvn> tanveer: give me one minute
<NewApples> Kalmi someone could theoretically recover something
<ariqs> how and where do I use that?
<mobi-sheep> ariqs: sudo shutdown -h 04:10 (According to time).
<NewApples> wind=pain if you know what you are doing there is no risk in the market, only wankers lose money
<hellues> hey
<Slart> tanveer: hmm.. no ubuntu package available.. did you install from source?
<Kalmi> NewApples, how? do you have something to back that up?
<Gnea> NewApples: if you want to properly destroy data, then DBAN is what you want - but your Swedish, so be careful with some of the methods
<Slart> !ot | NewApples
<ariqs> ah, thanks, mobi-sheep. Does it use military time or what?
<ubottu> NewApples: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tanveer> i installed from .deb pacakge
<mobi-sheep> ariqs: Yes.
<hellues> writing program with stochastic local search is using "back tracking"
<hellues> ?
<Slart> tanveer: where did you get the deb package?
<NewApples> Kalmi i can only back it up with there are people out there who are criminals and work very hard to steal from people
<hellues> sorru wrong channel
<hellues> :D
<Gnea> NewApples: you might want to ask in #security and #linux as well
<tanveer> from the official site
<default_555> Hi. is there a solution to this bug for jaunty? the workaround doesnt wok for ubuntu 9.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/85014
<mobi-sheep> ariqs: You should run the command to ensure that it does work.  Then add it to cron
<mobi-sheep> !cron | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<tanveer> someone do vnc with me and get it installed please?
<Kalmi> ariqs, shutdown has to run as root... so make sure you put "shutdown -h 0" in root's crontab and not yours
<tanveer> G2G
<gartral_> madmax_X: what port does the X server run from?
<madmax_X> i dunno off hand
<madmax_X> 9001 or something like that 9002 for :2
<maryan78> ciao
<lkk-> how to run heel as www-data user
<Yopu> anyone know how to disable the mouse-wheel workspace switcher in gnome/compiz? when my mouse is over my wallpaper/window edges
<Slart> lkk-: sudo might help
<lkk-> Slart: sudo: no passwd entry for www-date!
<p-f> is there an interactive alternative to grep? I want to do something along the lines of "somecommand | magictool" and then be able to type what I want to grep every line for, potentially changing my criteria after a while
<Yopu> QQ
<madmax_X> yopu turn off desktop switcher in compiz settings
<Slart> lkk-: ah.. you might have to set it up first..
<gartral> madmax_X: where do i edit to allow XDMP login??
<Slart> lkk-: I'm actually not sure how to do that.
<lazermouse> Ubuntu_ - excuse me for sking, but are you staff of canonical?
<lazermouse> *asking* :)
<Edwardxp> I need help install a home directory on ubuntu
<Yopu> madmax_X: woot thanks, i've been lookin round for weeks
<madmax_X> gart system>loginwindow remote tab
<Yopu> madmax_X: <3
<Edwardxp>  usermod -u 10001 -g users -d /home/dialntone dialntone     ( it doesn't create a home directory for me )
<lazermouse> Hey, I'm trying to install a tar.gz archive
<lkk-> ok
<lazermouse> I can't do it, it's too complicated for me
<jorgerosa> hello
<madmax_X> gartral: system>admin>loginwindow
<lazermouse> Can someone give me an easy way?
<Kalmi> lazermouse, what are you trying to install?
<sawrub111> need help on mounting windws ahare
<lazermouse> *Alice*
<whatvn> Edwardxp: did you create user dialntone before?
<gartral> madmax_X: i'm console only, is there an exacutable command to access that?
<lazermouse> alice.org
<whatvn> Edwardxp: usermod means user modify
<sawrub111> i'm trying SAMBA
<madmax_X> gart google arround i think its in the xorg.conf
<ariqs> out of curiosity, how would I let someone use my computer over the net.. like with a shell sort of thing
<sawrub111> but its only getting me RO
<lazermouse> there is no .deb package
<madmax_X> ariqs: sshd and port fwd
<sawrub111> want help to make it RWxX
<sawrub111> RWX
<ariqs> madmax_X, is that difficult?
<Edwardxp> yah
<whatvn> ariqs: it's easy
<madmax_X> ariqs nah
<madmax_X> you got linux installed right
<lazermouse> is there any program that installs .tar.gz archives for you (exept terminal)
<lazermouse> ?
<Edwardxp> when i look in ubuntu sys,admin>> users groups .. i see a white shaded out box
<D0GuKaN> hi
<sawrub111> whatvn : need help on mounting windoz share
<madmax_X> lazermouse: its a zip type file you dont install
<sawrub111> can u help out
<lazermouse> it's a tar.gz
<lazermouse> www.alice.org
<Edwardxp> dialntone:x:1001:1001:asus guy:/home/dialntone:/bin/sh
<D0GuKaN> When Ubuntu 9.10 be announced?
<whatvn> sawrub111: what Windows you're running?
<lazermouse> it's already out
<sawrub111> whatvn : xp
<Yopu> i'm unable to get virtualbox-2.2 to work properly, something about my precompiled module for my current kernal. halp :D
<lkk-> how to edit sudoers ?
<whatvn> then you must do some change in group policy, if you're already try before and fail
<madmax_X> yopu google the exact error
<sawrub111> whatvn : i'm using samba ,and able to make it till Read Only mode
<Yopu> i'll look around some more, didnt find it first hand tho
<sawrub111> whatvn : need to make it &&&
<sawrub111> whatvn  : 777
<dayo> Yopu: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<whatvn> sawrub111: you meant windows share? or Linux share?
<Edwardxp> lol
<dayo> Yopu: that recompiles your kernel drivers
<Edwardxp> I forgot one slashg
<sawrub111> whatvn : trying to mount windows share on a linux box
<Edwardxp>  usermod -u 10001 -g users -d /home/dialntone/ dialntone
<Edwardxp> it's successful
<donkey> hello. I am having trouble fixing something on my Epiphany Browser. I want to be able to press the Backspace button and go to the previous page! How can i Enable that??
<dayo> Yopu: u need to have dkms installed, tho.    sudo aptitude install dkms
<whatvn> so you don't need samba
<lazermouse> anyone found the answer??
<Yopu> dayo: i have dkms, however i got a kernel cannot be found error
<sawrub111> whatvn   : btw i had installed it
<mobi-sheep> donkey: http://live.gnome.org/Epiphany/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-390673a745f98554f49e84bd1781beeb148c53c3
<sawrub111> whatvn  : any way out to make it 777
<gartral> madmax_X: ofcourse i have linux installed
<whatvn> sawrub111: I dont know what you configured you Samba
<dayo> Yopu: sorry, that's all i've got on this :-(
<Yopu> dayo: thx for the help, i'll look around google/forums :D
<ktebit> wish i could figure out how to set my cpus to powersave during startup... tried editing /etc/init.d/rc.local and adding commands to startup applications but both seem to get overriden or something
<whatvn> sawrub111: and windows dont have chmod
<dayo> Yopu: also check #vbox
<sawrub111> whatvn  : if samba is not needed then also its fine,can u  help out in mounting the share as READ WRITE
<gartral> mow, on ssh login.. it spits /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/gareth/.Xauthority
<whatvn> sawrub111: give me one minute
<sawrub111> whatvn  : ya no chmod in windows i'm aware of that
<sawrub111> whatvn  : sure
<donkey> mobi-sheep where is the gnome control center?
<Edwardxp> user del
<Edwardxp> userdel dialntone
<Edwardxp> opps,
<gartral> exit
<mobi-sheep> donkey: I do not know as I do not use Epiphany myself.  However, I recommend you to use Firefox instead.
<wind0pain> is blacklist pcspkr in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf proper format to turn off pc speaker in 9.03?
<mobi-sheep> donkey: I would think it's under Epiphany's Preferences / Settings.
<madmax_X> did you stop x first
<donkey> mobi-sheep the only problem i have with firefox is that it does not show all jpeg's. ive tried to fix it and it wont work
<donkey> epihpany shows it all
<madmax_X> lazermouse: http://www.alice.org/community/showthread.php?t=538
<ktebit> anyone?
<ktebit> wish i could figure out how to set my cpus to powersave during startup... tried editing /etc/init.d/rc.local and adding commands to startup applications but both seem to get overriden or something
<BobSapp> hi i just installed jaunty desktop, but i cant install ssh server whats the package name?
<mobi-sheep> donkey: Try F5 (or CTRL + R) in Firefox for refresh / hard refresh.
<madmax_X> BobSapp: sshd
<BobSapp> duh on me
<madmax_X> ssh-server
<BobSapp> thanks madmax_X
<madmax_X> BobSapp: if your using commadline you can use tab to autocomplete names
<donkey> mobi-sheep nope it still didnt work
<BobSapp> yeah i was but for some reason i only thought about openssh-server
<mobi-sheep> donkey: I'm installing Epiphany...
<madmax_X> ie sudo apt-get ins*tab* ssh*tab tab*
<madmax_X> BobSapp: thats it
<BobSapp> its because i didnt run apt-get update
<BobSapp> so it didnt know about it XD
<madmax_X> lol fresh ins huh
<aldaek> /whois aldaek
<aldaek> hmm... that did not translate well.
<whatvn> sawrub111: are you there :)?
<sawrub111> whatvn : yes
<madmax_X> i am aldaek
<Edwardxp> how do we modify a /bin/bash
<donkey> mobi-sheep ok
<Edwardxp> i mean
<Edwardxp> i want to set default on a user to it's not $
<aldaek> sorry, on irc transport through jabber
<Edwardxp> i want that user to access /bin/bash first..
<madmax_X> who is  tyler durkin
<madmax_X> durtin
<madmax_X> w/e
<vinview> where can i get documents for linux command list
<juergen_> hello
<elad> Please name a par2 checking utility for linux.
<elky> vinview, tldp.org is a pretty good resource
<Slart> elad`: you've tried "apt-cache search par2" ?
<Kalmi> !man | vinview
<ubottu> vinview: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<madmax_X> vinview: tab tab in commandpromt
<juergen_> was kann man hier machen ich bin ubuntu neuling
<Slart> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<juergen_> there is no problem to talk english thanks for this information
<juergen_> how can help me to explore ubuntu features
<donkey> mobi-sheep finish the install?
<Slart> juergen_: here is a good book you can read.. it's available as a pdf for free http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<mobi-sheep> donkey: Yes.  But I can't find how I can toggle on.  I ever tried to add an integer value for backspace too but it seems to be freaking out on me right now.
<ata> ata
<ata> hello?
<madmax_X> ello
<donkey> mobi-sheep where did you do that adding an integer?
<ata> :) <rose>
<mobi-sheep> donkey: Hold on.  I stumbled into something.
<tARrAScH> Hi, since the upgrade to 9.04 I've been getting crashes once a day. It happens when I close/minimize windows. bt crash I mean I get kicked out to gdm (login window), anyone else got this? Is it likely the cause is a error during the installation process?
<ata> are you?
<madmax_X> gnight room
<Boatlights-chan> hey tarrasch, did you do the upgrade or fresh install?
<tARrAScH> Upgrade
<Boatlights-chan> hmm. any way you could test with a livecd or something?
<mobi-sheep> donkey: Ask #gnome while you're at it.
<Kalmi> tARrAScH, do you have desktop effects turned on?
<tARrAScH> Boatlights-chan - the thing is it takes time until I get a crash
<tARrAScH> Kalmi - yep
<Boatlights-chan> tar - are you using ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu... etc?
<Kalmi> tARrAScH, what kind of video card do you have?
<tARrAScH> Ubuntu (but I installed kde thingie and at boot it says Kubuntu but it's really Ubuntu and I've uninstalled kde )
<Boatlights-chan> oh ok
<tARrAScH> Kalmi - ATI radeon 9200 somehting
<Kalmi> tARrAScH, could you disable the "restricted" ATI driver for a day or two? to see if the problem persists
<brEz> when running sshd on ubuntu 9.04 - any way to make another users account not accessible?
<brEz> seems when I login as another user I still have access to all settings and to the extent - the same ipv6 tunnel
<mobi-sheep> donkey: I found the solution (sorta).
<tARrAScH> Kalmi - there is no restriced ATI driver avaible for my card
<Kalmi> tARrAScH, oh...
<donkey> mobi-sheep ok what do ya got?
<Guest62332> Is there somewhere i can get a zipped ubuntu iso?
<tARrAScH> Kalmi - can it be Desktop Effects?
<mobi-sheep> donkey: I was in gnome-control-center earlier and I couldn't find Menu Accelerator as FAQ stated, but I noticed something in Epiphany.
<Boatlights-chan> tar - hey FYI ATI stopped supporting cards older than the x2xxx series. so you'll only have the open source driver
<Kalmi> tARrAScH, could be...
<Guest31277> anyone know where i can get sum good gimp fonts???
<Guest62332> I got banned for saying *Censored* send hello?
<mobi-sheep> donkey: Look in Epiphany, You'll see "Go" --> "Back" -- Do you see the menu accelerator for it?  It's ALT + Left
<Guest62332> Censored is DCC
<tARrAScH> I got a rare desktop effect, so maybe that could be it ?
<Kalmi> rare?
<Guest82131> DCC SEND HELLO?
<Guest82131> bbqbbqbbq
<donkey> mobi-sheep yes i do see that. do you think there is a way to change that to backspace though?
<Flannel> Im: Is there something we can help you with?
<mobi-sheep> donkey: Apparently Firefox can do the same thing with ALT + Left.
<Im> is there a zipped and compressed version of ubuntu jaunty for me to download?
<Flannel> Im: the isos are what you're looking for.
<Im> Yes
<donkey> mobi-sheep mmm.. wonder if there is a secret way around
<Im> But in a zip
<Im> Or rar
<Im> Or 7z
<Im> Or Gz
<GNUix> Im: short answer: no
<Im> Whats with #censored# SEND HELLO?
<Flannel> Im: No.  They wouldn't be significantly smaller.  Everything on the iso (well, 95% of it) is already compressed.
<lazka> 2.6.30-rc doesn't work with the nvidia driver (180-51 from PPA) for me. Do I need a patch?
<Im> Censored being DCC
<mobi-sheep> donkey: I don't use backspace [often].  I use FireGesture (MouseGesture for Ephiphany) that will let me refresh, go back, go forward, etc by holding down and perform a certain movement.  "From right to left" is same for "backspace"
<Im> DONT TYPE IT
<mobi-sheep> donkey: It's all about common motion too.  Just a thought.
<Im> It WILL get you banned
<vinview1> tab key is not auto completing commands or file names. How do i fix it?
<shyam> CarlFK: there?
<mobi-sheep> donkey: With a mouse.
<Im> Got me banned yesterday
<Im> For 1 day
<Flannel> Im: Is there some other Ubuntu support question we can help you with?
<donkey> mobi-sheep yea but usually i have my laptop pad i use not a regular hand mouse
<Im> Flannel: How long will it take on uncapped broadband?
<mobi-sheep> donkey: Ah.  Well, you'll really have to ask #gnome as people here use all different kind of browsers.
<Flannel> Im: It's 700MB, so not very long at all.
<donkey> yea i asked no one us there lol. but its ok
<donkey> well listen thanks for the help mobi sheep i greatly appreciate it
<infinityxi> whats the question?
<Im> When its capped my broadbands 10mbps
<Im> How long, Flannel"
<Im> ?
<Im> How long will it take?
<clearscreen> is it possible to pipe the output of 'man' to stdout? (and eventually grep)
<Flannel> Im: Not long.  Google says 9.5 minutes.
<hegde> we have developed our software on ubuntu 8.04 and qt 4.5 and we hvae used phonon to play media in it.....now we have come to nkow that our board has ubuntu 7.04..older version...how can i get my phonon backend runnin on it?
<Flannel> hegde: Upgrading your board would be better, since 7.04 isn't supported anymore.
<ManDay> Is it possible to have two different mouse-settings for touchpad and plugged in mouse? Isn't hal capable of such thing?
<Im> What about at 10kbps?
<ManDay> Mouse settings in terms of accel and sens
<Im> When i said mbps i meant kbps\
<Im> Hello?
<dimon> hello
<kevor> hi
<Slart> Im: http://www.numion.com/Calculators/Time.html
<hegde> Flannel: our mentor has done tat work :( ....nothing that we can do....he is asking to run our application on that kernel
<Im> whats that meant to do
<Slart> Im: calculate the time it takes to download something
<Slart> Im: instead of you asking us to do simple calculations you can now do them yourself
<gazra> I just installed kubuntu jaunty and have no sound on firefox flash, can someone tell me how to make it work?
<ManDay> Is it possible to have two different mouse-settings for touchpad and plugged in mouse? Isn't hal capable of such thing?
<Im> brb
<dimon> i'm sorry with my english , do you know how i can go to russian ubuntu chanel ?
<Slart> !ru | dimon
<ubottu> dimon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Slart> dimon: just type    /join #ubuntu-ru
<dimon> thank you
<Slart> dimon: you're welcome
<dimon> &?
<ManDay> where can i set how many desktops i have?
<fds_> hi
<Slart> ManDay: are you using desktop effects?
<ManDay> medium slart
<Slart> !ccsm | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Slart> ManDay: install that package.. compizconfig-settings-manager
<ManDay> thouht so
<ManDay> thanks
<ManDay> any idea regarding hal and touchpad vs mouse?
<Slart> ManDay: then there is a setting in the "general" tab for number of horizontal desktops, vertical desktops and such
<Slart> no idea, sorry
<ManDay> ok thanks
<ManDay> slart, i could set the number of desktops without installing compiz-mng by putting a desktop switcher in my panel
<ManDay> but is there a way of chaning the desktop number without putting that object into my panel first?
<Slart> ManDay: it's possible.. but there are two "numbers of desktops settings".. one for compiz and one for not running compiz
<Slart> ManDay: make sure you find something that sets the right one
<ManDay> where can i set it for not running compiz?
<ManDay> (besides the workspace switcher in the panel
<ManDay> )
<Slart> ManDay: I'm not really sure.. it's been too long since I used that
<ManDay> ok.ima get compiz then
<ManDay> thank you again
<Slart> you're welcome
<wildc4rd> is there a sparc compatible ubuntu?
<Slart> wildc4rd: I don't think so
<Slart> !sparc
<ubottu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<clearscreen> ManDay: you might want to get compizconfig-settings-manager, that'll allow you to rip out pretty much any unwanted functionality
<ManDay> yes
<wildc4rd> The requested URL /ubuntu/install/sparc/ was not found on this server.
<wildc4rd> guess thats a no then, lol
<clearscreen>  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/ < installer-sparc used to be in that directory, seems to be gone now though
<clearscreen> as linked to by this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/sparc/downloading-files.html
<ManDay> ok got it, Slart, clearscreen - am i right that this is only a gui for editing the configs and does not actually come with any new funcs?
<Slart> wildc4rd: here's another page.. this one actually works =) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<Slart> wildc4rd: it's quite old though
<Yopu> halp, "uname -r" is returning a kernal name which i am not using
<Yopu> a glitch with "uname"?
<Slart> Yopu: are you sure.. what does it return? and what makes you so sure that isn't what you're using?
<Yopu> Slart: "2.6.27-11-generic" and i was sure i was using "2.6.28-12-generic"
<Skript101> Ok numion calculator doesent work on my ds
<Skript101> Can someone do it for me?
<Slart> Yopu: I would be more inclined to believe uname.. have you checked the grub config file to see what kernel it points to?
<Skript101> 694mb 50% overhead
<Skript101> Plz?
<Yopu> so it would seem
<Yopu> @ slart
<__Skript__> Hallo?
<Slart> Hello __Skript__
<__Skript__> Help?
<Slart> __Skript__: what kind of help do you need?
<Slart> Skript_says--: please stop changing your nickname
<Skript_says--> plz?
<ManDay> Any idea how I can make my desktops "loop arround". Like the most right desktop becomes adjacent to the most left one?
<Skript_says--> Dont make me type the unthinkable./
<jrib> !helpme | Skript_says--
<ubottu> Skript_says--: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Skript_says--> ok
<Skript_says--> On my ds javascript doesent work
<jrib> Skript_says--: what is ds?
<Skript_says--> I need to see how long ubuntu will take to download
<Skript_says--> Numion dont work
<jrib> Skript_says--: are you using ubuntu?
<Ghost-r> Is there any Gutsy repo's in working state ?
<toehio> when I switch user, are all the advanced graphics (compiz-fusion) still running in the background on the other user, slowing down the current user?
<jrib> !upgrade | Ghost-r
<ubottu> Ghost-r: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Skript_says--> So i need someone to do it forme
<Skript_says--> No
<Skript_says--> Nintendo ds
<Skript_says--> Like psp
<Ghost-r> jrib I dont want to upgrade
<Skript_says--> But no java
<jrib> Ghost-r: gutsy is no longer supported.  Use the repositories in the link ubottu gave you to bring it up to date and then upgrade
<Skript_says--> its 694mb 50% overhead
<Slart> ManDay: I'm pretty sure I saw a setting for that somewhere.. but I can't find it any more..
<jrib> Ghost-r: running an unsupported distro is dangerous.  You don't receive security updates
<jrib> Skript_says--: this channel is for ubuntu support, not nintendo ds support
<ManDay> oh i found it
<Slart> ManDay: oh.. you did? where?
<ja660k> does anyone know xslt who can help me?
<Skript_says--> Its for ubuntu
<ManDay> ah well in the compiz mgm there is a whole section about desktops but i was looking in the desktop-settings in the general section
<Skript_says--> I need help downloading
<ManDay> oh ghad
<ManDay> the things starts fading out my windows while im workin in them
<ManDay> :-/
<Skript_says--> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> Skript_says--: I understand.  But your issue isn't a problem with using ubuntu.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic maybe or look for a nintendo ds channel
<Skript_says--> Thats iy
<Skript_says--> it*
<Slart> ManDay: ah.. found it.. thanks
<Skript_says--> I was forced to but...
<Skript_says--> one last thing
<jrib> !enter | Skript_says--
<ubottu> Skript_says--: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Skript_says--> Ready for chaos?
<bazhang> !ot > Skript_says--
<ubottu> Skript_says--, please see my private message
<jrib> Skript_says--: please do not disrupt this channel if you wish to remain in it
<Skript_says--> DCC SEND HELLO_HELLO_HELLO_?
<jrib> :/
<Slart> wow.. I feel chaotic already..
<jrib> what is wrong with people
<ManDay> Well I need another solution: There are some windows (like, for example, the window of the compiz-mgm) which cant be resized or do at least have a minimal size to which they cant be scaled below. Is there a way of force-disabling this minimal size so i can shrink windows as I wish (i need to because my netbook screen is so little - (i know there is UNR))?!
<Slart> ManDay: there are some shortcuts for zooming a window in and out.. but I'm not sure if you can still interact with it
<ManDay> well i dont want the whole window to "zoom". i just want to resize it (content still original size - although it may break within a too-small window)
<Slart> ManDay: also, you can use Alt+Left mousebutton to move windows around when you don't actually see the top window bar
<ManDay> very helpful tip, thanks
<Slart> ManDay: I don't know how to do that.. sounds like it might be possible to override something like minimum window size but it might break the application I suppose
<ManDay> i think so too. but sometimes i have the feeling that the imposed minimal size is just for cosmetical reasons which are not essential to functionailty
<Slart> ManDay: yup, I think so too
<gordonjcp> :sy;ph vlear
<gordonjcp> bah
<gordonjcp> homerow fail
<Slart> ngh.. getting a headache.. what were you trying to type? =)
<ManDay> things are getting a little confusing. in the window-selector i have set "show windows from current workspace only" but it still displays tabs for windows from all workspaces
<ManDay> any... idea?
<Slart> ManDay: which plugin are you using? the "static application switcher" ?
<ManDay> errm
<ManDay> no idea the one that is offered in the "add to panel..." dialog
<ManDay> its called "window switcher"
<Slart> ManDay: window selector?
<Slart> ManDay: or window list?
<ManDay> window list - my bad
<Slart> ManDay: hmm.. odd.. it works here.. I only get the windows from the current workspace
<ManDay> jeeeez christ
<ManDay> thats becoming one big mess
<ManDay> i think gnome and compiz are somewhat incompatible as for what they consider "desktops" and "workspaces"
<Slart> ManDay: indeed.. but it's getting better (if that's any consolation)
<ManDay> hope dies last :P
<ManDay> well i think i will get it to work
<ManDay> just takes a while
<painted> i'm trying to find .pidgin folde can anyone help me
<Guest31144> hi, not specifically a ubuntu question, but I used gparted from the ubuntu livecd to do some partition resizing/removing on my system that had windows xp installed and now my computer is coming up with a disk boot failure. anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<Guest31144> er
<Psykus> Guest31144 = Psykus
<Slart> painted: it's probably in your home folder.. not files/folders starting with a dot is hidden by default.. ctrl+h in nautilus to show them
<ManDay> all right im sorry but i need your help again
<Slart> ManDay: go ahead
<painted> nope, not there, slart :(
<ManDay> i enabled all the desktop things but i just cant get it running. i set up some shortcuts but using them does nothing. for instance: desktop cube - initiate: ctrl+alt+button1 - but pressing it and nothing happens
<kryle> Psykus: try insert windows cd and repair ?
<Psykus> yeah tried using the repair console for fixmbr, fixboot, all that good stuff
<Slart> painted: hmm.. I haven't got a pidgin folder either.. are you sure there is supposed to be one?
<Slart> ManDay: you enabled the plugin? and you are running the desktop effects?
<painted> no, slart
<shadeslayer> Psykus: so maybe you have a bad partition table
<ManDay> what you mean=
<Shortguy109> How do you check if the place where you put your microphone jack works?
<ManDay> oh yes i enabled desktop effects on medium
<shadeslayer> ManDay: in ccsm
<kryle> Psykus: weard, hmm, this might not be helpful, but..  skip the windows part, install linux only, and run windows in virtualbox, you will have no problems xD
<ManDay> anyway: i got the expo part to run
<shadeslayer> kryle: hehe
<ManDay> but still my window list shows windows from all workspaces
<Psykus> kryle: upon further reading I found that error might be caused by the windows partition not being set as active/boot, so I checked around and used gparted to mark it as boot, and now it just sits there with a blinking _, so progress i guess!
<ManDay> which is confusing
<Slart> ManDay: I mean, is the cube plugin activated in the compizconfig-settings-manager? you can enable/disable plugins.. there's a checkbox on the left side or near the plugin name
<Psykus> going to hop back into the XP CD now
<ManDay> yes enabled
<painted> what's the command to completely remove files including the settings
<Slart> painted: sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<Slart> ManDay: hmm.. you are running ubuntu jaunty, right?
<painted> thx, slart
<ManDay> dunno
<ManDay> 9.04 vanilla
<Shortguy109> How do you check if the place where you put your microphone jack works?
<kryle> Psykus: outh, i think i had a problem like that one time when i installed mac osx on my pc to dualboot, and flaggen wrong disk at the end of install.. but i never fixed it, i just put a format c:\...
<Slart> ManDay: that is Ubuntu Jaunty alright
<Psykus> yeah, I *just* finished reinstalling XP so I want to avoid that :\
<Psykus> because windows 7 broke it somehow
<Slart> ManDay: then I don't really know why it doesn't work for you.. I've never had any problems with shortcuts in compiz not doing their job..
<Psykus> bah windows
<Shortguy109> How do you check if the place where you put your microphone jack works?
<ManDay> currently im rather struggling with the window list which keeps displaying windows from other workspaces
<ManDay> which is sorta bothersome because when I try to click the window nothing happens
<Smurfbuntu> hi
<Smurfbuntu> i have a little problem installing updates
<Smurfbuntu> apt-get update works
<Smurfbuntu> but when i try to upgrade i get 404's on all packages
<Shortguy109> How do you check if the place where you put your microphone jack works?
<Slart> Smurfbuntu: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Slart> Shortguy109: try to record from the microphone?
<shadeslayer> Smurfbuntu: also try switching servers , like try the main server
<Smurfbuntu> Slart, latest
<Slart> Smurfbuntu: then try using another mirror
<Smurfbuntu> ok
<ibro> obake
<Busata> hey, is it possible with volume control to mix stereo to mono, or with rhythmbox? I don't seem to find the option
<Smurfbuntu> thx that work
<Smurfbuntu> mirrors must be out of sync
<Smurfbuntu> thx
<Slart> Busata: I don't think so.. the volume control only.. well.. controls the volume
<Shortguy109> How do you check if the place where you put your microphone jack works?
<Shady> join #ubuntu-fr
<Busata> Slart: ok thanks, I'll look for a rhythmbox plugin then
<clepto> how would i go about installing the alternate drivers for my alfa 500mw wifi card... the mac80211 drivers suck
<Shortguy109> How do you check if the place where you put your microphone jack works?
<Slart> Shortguy109: record something from the microphone.. if it works the jack works.. that's about the only way to know
<royalwarecast> each time I restart my pc my default setup of "mouse key"  turn to be disable ? why?
<srnt> Hi. After upgrading util-linux to newest version loop-aes stopped working. I get "LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument" error. What can be the cause?
<justsee> Hi - can anyone point me to reasonable information on CentOS vs Ubuntu for servers? I've used Ubuntu myself, but our Managed Services guys seem to look down on anything that isn't Fedora / CentOS?
<Shady> j
<albech> I am so tired of Skype and their lack of support for the Linux community. Are there any alternatives that will run on both Windows and Linux?
<Slart> justsee: well.. centos seems to be widely used for server stuff.. I haven't seen a comparison though
<Slart> albech: ekiga is one
<justsee> Slart: hmm yeah. This guy seems to recently complain about CentOS's repositories vs Ubuntu, but wasn't entirely convincing: http://is.gd/AGkj
<shadeslayer> albech: whats the problem in skype?
<royalwarecast> centos is the free version of RHEL which is the enterprise one and charge for service ,, so
<Slart> justsee: interesting.. but I doubt I would select my OS based on the information of one blogger =)
<PaZzOlTrE> ragazzi qualcuno può darmi una mano ho un piccolo problemino con ubuntu?
<justsee> royalwarecast: yes. Just debating, as I'm setting up a new personal vm to host my websites. Tending towards Ubuntu as I'm more familiar with Debian, but if we're using CentOS at work. I suppose it's not the end of the world if I go Ubuntu Server for personal stuff.
<fireball_> just for my two bob's worth, got rid of PULSE AUDIO and now everything works!
<fireball_> kino, skype, gstreamer, etc
<bloupotlood> Hi guys
<bloupotlood> Im trying to move files from one Ubuntu 9.04 machine to the other via a switch, how do I do it?
<monsieurledan> is there anyone here from Canonical that would have any idea if there's a major problem with me combining a screenshot of the words "Ubuntu One" with the cloud logo and using it on a blog post? It's important I ask as you guys own the trademark.
<fireball_> Is there a developer there? Please, do something about Pulse, it breaks everything! What a joke, sorry. . .
<monsieurledan> I just emailed PR, but knowing my luck they'll reply after my article appears on the internet, which I (stupidly) submitted without thinking.
<bloupotlood> I try to SSH into my laptop via the ethernet connection, but it states Connection Refused.
<ManDay> Slart, after i restarted it works
<ManDay> at least the window list thing
<Slart> ManDay: ah.. my faith in compiz is restored =)
<ManDay> lol
<bloupotlood> How would you transfer files between two Jaunty machines via ethernet?
<ozzmosis> bloupotlood: I think you have to explicity enable remote ssh login with Ubuntu
<ozzmosis> bloupotlood: rsync
<PaZzOlTrE> qualcuno mi da una mano ho un problema con ubuntu?
<Slart> bloupotlood: ftp might be the easiest..
<bloupotlood> ozzmosis: rsync, how do you do that?
<bloupotlood> Slart: cool man, how do you go abouts doing that in FTP?
<Slart> bloupotlood: install an ftp-server on one machine.. and a client on the other
<ozzmosis> rsync -av user@remotehost:/folder/ localfolder/
<bloupotlood> let me try
<bloupotlood> take note: i cant install anything due to a 3g incompatibilty with ubuntu 9.04
<ozzmosis> ftp is generally less secure
<Slart> bloupotlood: rsync is a nice choice too.. might be better than ftp
<royalwarecast> justsee:  what you mentioned is that they look down on those are not fedora / centos , and you are familiar with debain , so just do what you want since they are others
<bloupotlood> let me check it out.
<ozzmosis> rsync will work over ssh
<bloupotlood> Slart: sweet dude.
<royalwarecast> justsee: as I'm concerned
<bloupotlood> Slart: ok, say my laptop is 192.168.1.100, and my desktop is 192.168.1.101, how would i rsync files from the laptop to the desktop?
<Slart> bloupotlood: see ozzmosis answer.. exchange remotehost for 192.168.1.101 and run the command on 192.168.1.100
<justsee> royalwarecast: agreed. I'm just going with Jaunty for my VM. I'll have an opportunity at work to play with CentOS, and have a much better opinion of both in 6 months to make any judgements. cheers.
<ManDay> any idea why sometimes my background slides with the workspace and someties not?
<Slart> ManDay: any kind of patter to when it doesn't and when it does?
<ManDay> havent noticed any pattern
<royalwarecast> justsee: maybe you need a stable system to host your sites
<ManDay> what is it for you?
<Slart> ManDay: there is a setting for which classes of windows slider and which classes stay fixed when you switch workspaces
<Jockeo> How do I transfer all of my Evolution accounts and e-mails from a PC with Gutsy Gibbon to a PC with Jaunty?
<ManDay> does the bg slide with the ws?
<bloupotlood> OK im downloading Samba .tar.gz format, ill rather try and move files to my XP installation from the Jaunty notebook.
<ManDay> ok ill tryto find it
<royalwarecast> but I'm not so familiar to vitrual machine
<Slart> ManDay: check the settings for the "Desktop Wall" in ccsm
<ManDay> im currently doing so
<Slart> ManDay: there is a setting for "Non Sliding Windows"
<Slart> ManDay: those are the window types that stay fixed while you change workspace.. if you remove the "desktop" part there it will slide together with the icons
<clepto> anyone here good with wifi drivers and the like i need some help
<ManDay> i cant find it slart
<ManDay> where exactly is it?
<icewaterman> are there updated packages for the radeon driver and mesa for jaunty?
<ManDay> ah wait
<ManDay> i see
<Slart> ManDay: in the "Viewport switching" tab
<ManDay> there is that | seperated list
<Slart> ManDay: correct
<icewaterman> because on jaunty there seem to be several regressions regarding the radeon driver.
<badcloud> question: if I copy root from an ubuntu install to a 3.5 drive, do I need to edit any files specifying the path of the hard drive before I use it to try to boot a pc from it?
<ManDay> well, itt says desktop there but still the desktop flips
<Slart> ManDay: hmm.. how are you switch desktops?
<WaY> hello
<ManDay> with ctrl alt + arrow or by dragging windows
<Slart> *switching
<royalwarecast> I have received few updates since I installed the Jaunty
<Slart> ManDay: and ctrl+arrow sometimes slides the background?
<ManDay> not jus tsometimes
<ManDay> always - since recently
<ManDay> maybe another restart... lol
<Slart> ManDay: hehe
<bloupotlood> Ive downloaded Samba.tar.gz, how would I install that?
<ManDay> how do you use the desktop cube? i press ctrl-alt-down but nothing happens
<Slart> ManDay: I removed the desktop part from that configuration and my desktop slides with the icons now... all the time
<Slart> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Slart> hmm.. there used to be a special howto for the cuve.. guess it's gone now
<Slart> *cube
<royalwarecast> a bot?
<bloupotlood> Guys, how would i install a .tar.gz file? Samba in this case.
<Slart> ubottu is a bot, yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot, yes
<foued> slt sa va
<magcius> Can somebody tell me why my /etc/init.d/ file isn't starting this daemon?
<Slart> bloupotlood: first consider if you really need to install from source.. do that a couple of times.. then read the README file or the INSTALL file that usually comes in the tar-file
<bloupotlood> Slart: trying to install Samba mate.
<royalwarecast> onlt a bot donot have AI?
<Beepbeepjeep> Is there a Ubuntu ISO that does not contain instalation capabilitys?
<Slart> bloupotlood: the method isn't the same for all source packages.. usually it's "./configure" "make" "sudo make install" but sometimes it's different
<bloupotlood> Cant access the web from my laptop, only via my XP machine, due to the fact that my 3G donble isnt supported by Ubuntu.
<bloupotlood> Slart: ah ok
<jackwenator> hallo
<Slart> bloupotlood: why not download a deb-package then? packages.ubuntu.com might be able to help
<Slart> bloupotlood: a deb-package is like a install file.. it's designed for ubuntu, will create menu's, setup stuff etc etc.. no need for compiling
<Beepbeepjeep> anyone?
<Slart> Beepbeepjeep: what would this ubuntu iso be then? just a live cd?
<Slart> Beepbeepjeep: or a collection of packages?
<royalwarecast> wubi?
<bloupotlood> Slart: k will do.
<Beepbeepjeep> Just  live CD so people i introduce to Ubuntu do not have the ability to accedently install it over windows and blame me
<gordonjcp> Beepbeepjeep: you'd have to try pretty hard to accidentally install it
<gordonjcp> Beepbeepjeep: simplest thing would be to roll your own with the "install" icon taken off the desktop and the install option taken off the boot menu
<Slart> Beepbeepjeep: ahhh.. I've never seen one of those, sorry
<Otanacht> Beepbeepjeep, use wubi if you wish to install along with windows
<Otanacht> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Beepbeepjeep> gordonjcp: Would this be a easy task?
<gordonjcp> Beepbeepjeep: not tried, can't see it being *that* hard
<kiloblaster> someone that help me out with UFO:alien invasion??
<megalinux> traduzir
<ManDay> please say something
<Beepbeepjeep> somthing
<ManDay> thanks
<royalwarecast> you can manually diable the install abilty
<Beepbeepjeep> royalwarecast: how?
<royalwarecast> just use it as a live CD
<megalinux> potugues
<sloth-118> hi all does anyone no a gud audio player
<Beepbeepjeep> gud?
<Slart> sloth-118: some like amarok, some use xmms2, some like audacious.. I use quod libet
<royalwarecast> live cd is set to be a way that don't need to be installed
<clepto> can anyone help me with some problems im having with my wifi?
<sloth-118> ok thanks slart
<Beepbeepjeep> royalwarecast: There is still the option to select install mode on the boot screen tho
<exon_> does anybody know which webcam works in skype under 9.04 jaunty
<Slart> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<royalwarecast> Beepbeepjeep: must you click the icon?
<Slart> not sure how up-to-date that list is though
<Beepbeepjeep> royalwarecast: I stated that i would like to offer people ubuntu Disc's and not be blamed if they accedently install over windows
<Phase> does ubuntu have g++ and make installed by default?
<Slart> Phase: you might need to install the package "build-essential"
<royalwarecast> Beepbeepjeep: you can tell them to be careful not to click it and if they senes good , they can just install it and you can lead them to the wonderful linux step by step
<clepto> ..
<Persi> hi, is Koala stable enough, on par with say debian testing?
<Slart> !koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Phase> what state is ubuntu in general at the moment? last time I used it, it was pretty bugged, stuff just broke down and became unfixable
<Persi> aw forgot that +1, used to use it before the current release, sorry and thanks
<Slart> Persi: U don't think it's usable just yet
<Slart> *I
<Slart> Phase: works ok for me and many other.. anything special you were wondering about?
<clepto> ugh this is going to drive me postal
<royalwarecast> Beepbeepjeep: or you can teach them how to do the simple things that to part the hard disk if they are interested in linux
<Slart> Phase: Ati drivers are still giving people problems though.. wifi stuff is better but still not as good as for certain other os's..
<Phase> Slart well, I'm a developer, and I understood that I don't like OS issues... I used gentoo for a while, but each time i needed something I had to read tons of manuals and stuff
<royalwarecast> hope it be of use
<Phase> How good it is for programmers?
<ManDay> Slart, guess what
<ManDay> the non-sliding thing just started working
<ManDay> no idea why but it did
<ManDay> :)
<Slart> Phase: that would depend on the programmer =) .. I've only written smaller stuff myself so I wouldn't really be able to tell
<Slart> ManDay: well.. you've somehow pleased the little gnome in your computer..=)
<clepto> i am having multiple problems here. my laptop has a broadcomm wifi card built in works fine. but i also like to use my alfa 500mw becuase it has much better signal strength usually... well so far in ubuntu it has VERY poor signal strength like im standing next to my router and i get like 10% signal quality and it keeps dropping. can anyone help me with this?
<LinuxerSon> hi
<LinuxerSon> ^^  ...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<LinuxerSon> ^^...
<royalwarecast> can anyone recommend  a sans Font suitable for programming  ?
<Slart> royalwarecast: andale mono?
<royalwarecast> bitstream does a bad performance on my machine
<Slart> royalwarecast: there's dejavu.. or the android fonts
<royalwarecast> trying.....
<Stim_Jim> be my pupil. http://invaderjim.mybrute.com its a fun litle flash game.
<Slart> royalwarecast: also liberation or nimbus
<raven_> i have huge a/v sync problems using the DVD profile(s) from winff ((http://pastebin.com/d5a9540f4)) - any idea? tnx....
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Slart> Stim_Jim: go away.. spam your links somewhere else.. or not at all, preferably
<vasy> Hi dudes
<Stim_Jim> o well worth a shot
<mzz> not sure where to ask this, but are there any known gotchas with forwarding X11 over two ssh hops (ssh to a server, then to a machine on its lan)?
<vasy> I have a problem when shutting down my ubuntu jaunty
<vasy> cursor still blinking even after complete shutdown
<vasy> any help please?
<NativeAngels> can someone explain to me what a jailed user it please
<Slart> NativeAngels: jailed or chrooted user is when the user cannot access the normal file tree.. the user is confined to a folder and it's subfolders
<Slart> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<NativeAngels> ok
<vasy> Hi I am new to ubuntu, can anyone please guide me here
<rapha> How do you change a package's "desired" flag?
<coz_> vasy,   what is the issue?
<vasy> thanks coz
<vasy> I have shutdown problem with ubuntu jaunty
<vasy> cursor still blinking
<tabaxter> A quick newbie question: If my system is repeatedly halting a short while (<20mins) after logon, which logs should I look at to try to identify the issue?
<coz_> vasy,   mm  laptop or desktop?
<vasy> how should I resolve this
<vasy> i am using laptop
<coz_> vasy,  mm  ok  unfortunately I dont use laptops and this may be an hibernate issue
<Slart> tabaxter: I would check in /var/log/syslog  and /var/log/kern.log
<coz_> vasy,   I am sure someone here uses laptops and or is familiar with this issue
<tabaxter> Slart: Thanks
<vasy> thanks a lot coz.. and one more quick question
<vasy> coz are u there ?
<tonytraductor> my laptop doesn't hang
<mrb__> hey i need help in accessing my files on OS X partition from ubuntu OS... anybody has an idea how to do that
<moseforce> hi all
<moseforce> i keep getting a nodisk error in XP http://yfrog.com/12ubuntunodiskpx
<moseforce> does this mean that there's something with the disk drive?
<tonytraductor> I'm afraid we don't offer XP support on this channel
<vasy> Hi All, Is there anyone facing laptop shutdown problem with jaunty ?
<Slart> moseforce: it means you're in the wrong channel
<moseforce> (loaded in tray is ubuntu 9.04 i386 desktop
<perlsyntax> How can i tell what perl moldes i have?
<fireman> vasy: what do you mean
<vasy> Hi fireman..
<moseforce> hehe, i'm afraid it's a hybrid problem hehe
<TecR0c> how do i mount a usb stick through the terminal ?
<vasy> I am using ubuntu jaunty
<tonytraductor> what if you opened synaptic and search for installed pkgs and perl?
<vasy> I am not able to completely shutdown my laptop
<vasy> cursor still blinking at last stage
<vasy> what could be the issue ?
<Slart> moseforce: the ubuntu cd follows the cd standard.. if xp can't read it either the cd or XP is broken
<fireman> chat's kind of laptops
<light__> When I try to join the Python IRC channel it says "You need to be identified to join that channel" how do I do this?
<moseforce> slart: thanks, i'll try another computer :)
<Slart> !register | light__
<ubottu> light__: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<vasy> fireman, did u come across anything like this before
<Slart> moseforce: do that.. also you can boot from the cd and run the cd test
<light__> thanks
<vasy> my laptop model is gateway
<light__> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<moseforce> slart: something tells me i'll be making a hardware compatibility post somewhere in the future :p
<vasy> anyhelp will be highly appreciated
<Slart> moseforce: that sounds good.. looking forward to it =)
<moseforce> thanks for all the help, cya around!
<perlsyntax> how can i tell what perl modules i have on ubuntu 9.04?
<vasy> Please can anyone tell me how will I resolve my laptop shutting down problem with ubuntu jaunty?
<fireman> vasy: when u try to shutdown your pc it dosnt work and you have to cut power or..?
<xukun> is there someone here who can help me troubleshoot my sound problem?
<quibbler> where can I find  the photos that are in the f-spot manager on my computer?
<sidewalk> anyone here sync SonyEricsson Xperia with Ubuntu?
<light__> when I try to register my username on irc it says "is not a valid email address" I even tried a hotmail one and it still says the same thing
<xukun> quibbler, in home dir. and documents and then pictures
<Slart> light__: ask in #freenode
<light__> ok
<Nightgeek> Hi ! My laptop refuses to connect to my box wifi, whereas he perfectly does it on my neightbor's Wifi... Can anyone help me to fix this ?
<vasy> fireman: Its shutting down but not fully, cursor still blinking after everything was closed
<cemunal> how can i fix it » http://paste.linux-sevenler.org/index.php?id=32153
<quibbler> xukun-> thank you verymuch
<xukun> quibbler, or go to places and then pictures
<vasy> fireman: I will have to cut the power to put my laptop off
<xukun> quibbler, np m8
<vasy> fireman: recently I upgraded from itrepid to jaunty... I am facing this issue from ever since I upgraded.
<xukun> anybody?
<venkatesh> hello
<compengi> xukun, what's wrong with your sound
<xukun> compengi, I,m using using spdif cable to passthrough audio to my receiver but I have no sound when playing cd or audio file. I have ac3 or dts sound thou when playing movies
<fireman> vasy: try to turn it off by typing "sudo sutdown now"
<compengi> fireman, wasn't it "sudo halt" :P:
<compengi> xukun, are you on a laptop?
<NemesisUK> hi all, got a small problem
<vasy> fireman: thanks I will do that.. but I will be back again
<NemesisUK> at the bottom i lost the window toolbar how can i get it back?
<tuntun> Hi. Synaptic is only showing installed packages, even with 'show Non installed packages' selected. Does anyone know the solution? This has a bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/294522
<Nightgeek> Hi ! My laptop refuses to connect to my box wifi, whereas he perfectly does it on my neightbor's Wifi... Can anyone help me to fix this ?
<compengi> NemesisUK, right-click on the top tool bar and then create a "new panel"
<Slart> NemesisUK: right click on the bottom bar, select "+ Add to panel".. find a component called "Window list"
<compengi> NemesisUK, then drag it down
<NemesisUK> ok thanks will give that a go
<tuntun> Hi. Synaptic is only showing installed packages, even with 'show Non installed packages' selected. Does anyone know the solution?
<NemesisUK> ok that worked nicely, but how can i have that it shows the current open windows in it
<compengi> NemesisUK, play with the panel's properties
<NemesisUK> kk
<Slart> NemesisUK: right click on the bottom bar, select "+ Add to panel".. find a component called "Window list"
<Matic> hiro1, how can installing a package by overiding one of it's dependencies with another already installed dependency. for example, I need to install netbeans which by default it seems it requires openjdk-6-jre but rather I want to use sun-java6-jdk which is already installed. Ho do I go about this? Please help
<NemesisUK> many thanks
<NemesisUK> much appreciated
<NemesisUK> all working now
<tonytraductor> Matic, jre is java runtime environment, and jdk is java development kit
<tonytraductor> likely you need the jre to run netbeans
<tonytraductor> but there is no reason why you can
<tonytraductor>  t have the jre and jdk both installed
<station6> Does anyone know anything about RT2870 wireless driver
<Matic> tonytraductor, so is there anything wrong with having the two installed am worried there might be a conflict
<xukun> compengi, no
<Matic> tonytraductor, and actually there is sun-java6-jre
<station6> or how to stop my old wireless driver and use one for a different card
<jrib> Matic: debs allow package maintainers to state when packages conflict.  Let APT do the worrying
<cemunal> what is name of default cursor theme package's name?
<tonytraductor> Matic no, no conflict between the jre and the jdk
<tonytraductor> the jre is the interpreter that allows you to run java apps, the jdk is tools for developing java apps
<tonytraductor> in fact, I think the jdk requires the jre to be useful
<station6> is there a channel on freenode for wireless help?
<jrib> station6: with ubuntu?
<vasy> fireman: Thanks it works
<station6> well i need help with that and other stuff
<Severity1> !iwconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig
<jherskow> i need help with transmission
<vasy> fireman: now i am able to shutdown with power off mode.... thanks a lot
<jrib> station6: if you have an ubuntu issue, then just ask it here...
<jherskow> im a total newbie
<station6> I had ath9k loaded and my wireless card is dead so i bought another one
<jrib> jherskow: just ask your question, someone will help you if they know the answer
<station6> how do i remove ath9k
<fireman> vasy: you are welcome
<vasy> fireman: I have another issue with my audio.... if you have time can you look into this.
<vasy> fireman: mic is not working on my laptop
<vasy> fireman: I am not able to record my voice
<station6> vasy: its very had to get build in mics working
<station6> vasy: they normally sound like shit when they o
<fireman> vasy: look i'm  a beginner with linux but i had that problem before so i can help you but audio really i dont know
<vasy> fireman: Oh, you mean its common issue for everyone..
<microcai> yangkejin:
<vasy> fireman: do u know any pre-setups to check my mic..
<station6> vasy: type alsamixer and make sure the mic volume is on maximum
<Cybertinus> sry that I joined, just installed X chat on my Easy Peasy install and it joined this channel automatically
<Cybertinus> bye, going to my normal channels now ;)
<Psykus> how would /dev/sda5 translate to the windows device format, like default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1) ?
<lord_hypnos> amarok 2 doesnt work for me (no sound) , anyone got advice?
<station6> anyone can help me unload my old wireless driver?
<Psykus> would that be partition(5) or partition(4)? since that starts at 0
<cherva> Anyone understanding dbus to help me fix a problem with it
<cherva> lord_hypnos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/349847
<fireman> anyone can tell me how to change my bootsplash screen
<vasy> fireman: checked everything, its fully up... but my gnome-gui alsamixer shows my capture device is muted..
<jherskow> transmission (v1.51) is not working. it says there are no peers at all when thereare many. i just stared using ubuntu a week ago. i reinstalled but to no avail.
<jherskow> help?
<vasy> fireman: I can help you with that
<yangkejin> ?
<microcai> microcai:
<microcai> yangkejin:
<microcai> yangkejin: ????
<vasy> fireman: you need startup manager
<microcai> yangkejin: are you kiding me?
<lord_hypnos> thanks cherva! workin now
<fireman> vasy: how can i do this
<station6> anyone help me with my wireless, I need to unload the old driver and install one for my new card
<cemunal> what is name of default cursor theme package's name?
<jherskow> what is startup manager?
<cherva> lord_hypnos: just installing phonon-backend-xine fixed it or you followed my post (Dimitar Krasimirov Boichev)
<vasy> fireman: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Psykus> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> !info startupmanager
<jherskow> do i put that in the terminal?
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.12-1 (jaunty), package size 95 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<Dr_Willis> jherskow:  yes. time to learn the basics of command line package manager. :)
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<desafinado> hello, i want to install pulseaudio and i found the tutorial here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PulseAudio. can i use this tutorial for ubuntu jaunty? 'cause the tutorial example is for ubuntu 7.
<lord_hypnos> cherva, tried the other solution (reinstalling phonon-backend-xine etc) earlier.. didnt work. it was your post and the file that you linked to that helped me
<compengi> xukun, "sudo alsamixer" and make sure you have the input and output channels open
<jherskow> need help: transmission (v1.51) is not working. it says there are no peers at all when thereare many. i just stared using ubuntu a week ago. i reinstalled but to no avail. anyone?
<fireman> vasy:  i have a theme with .tar.gz but i cant apply it on startup manager
<Dr_Willis>  desafinado  pulse audio is allready in jaunty.
<vasy> fireman: I know the solution.. wait I tell u
<nmvictor> any one know how to use ffmpeg to  convert .DAT file to ogm?
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  dat from a video camcorder? I recall doing that with either winff/mencoder/or ffmpeg once.. ages ago...
<desafinado> Dr_Willis : ahh okay, then how to use pulseaudio instead of intel ICH7?
<cherva> lord_hypnos: ok :)
<jherskow> can anyone help me with transmisson???
<Dr_Willis> desafinado:  I think thers some confusion going on. Its not 'pulse audio instead of intel ich7' YOur sound card uses drivers,, those use the alsa system,,, alsa uses pulseaudio.
<Dr_Willis> I think i got that right. :)
<Dr_Willis> Hardware -> kernel drivers -> alsa -> pulse ->  You Hear Muzak
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: well its .DAT files i got from a VCD.i have mencoder and ffmpeg packages installed.Using them to achieve my goal is the problem,any ideas?
<jherskow> any help???? please
<vasy> fireman: unzip ur contents and move it to this location: /usr/share/gdm/themes
<desafinado> Dr_Willis : LOL. okay thanks for lighting me up
<zagabar> Yo!
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  check the faqs for mencoder and ffmpeg and the forunms. normally you can find example command lines for most any task
<vasy> fireman: then you can see it in your login manager
<xukun> compengi, I don't see any input or output channels in alsamixer
<compengi> vasy, themes should be installed in ~/.themes folder
<jherskow> need help with transmission
<Cybertinus> hello
<jherskow> i need help with transmission
<Cybertinus> I'm using X-chat  right now, and I want  to define a new IRC server which is running on a non-default port. How can I add that portnumber?
<vasy> compengi: I did it this way.. it shows in that list.. I am sorry if my approach was wrong.
<Psykus> okay, i'm still trying to recover my XP installation from ubuntu. i have boot.ini, ntdetect.com, and ntldr in the root of the drive. i've tried several options in changing boot.ini but they all result in "disk error press any key to restart" on startup
<jherskow> צריך עזרה עם בוטוררנט
<Psykus> ubuntu livecd*
<w3wsrmn> jherskow: stop repeating yourself, please
<Cybertinus> irc.server.tld:1234 doesn't work
<fireman> vasy: thanks i'll try
<jherskow> sorry
<zagabar> Is this possbile?:     Create a server with ubuntu server edition (done), get a digital cam (done), connect it to the server with USB and place the cam at a window and have a program/script/whatever on the server take a picture every X minute and place them in Y folder??
<Cybertinus> neither does irc.server.tld 1234
<jherskow> ive been here for a while is all
<jrib> Cybertinus: did you look at the default ones?  They seem to use '/'
<station6> zagabar im not sure its possible to make a camera take a picture throught a usb cable
<station6> I guess it depends on the camera and you need to find someone who has done it before
<Cybertinus> jrib: no,  didn't do that. Gonna try /
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vasy> compengi: I quickly checked all themes are installed in this folder /usr/share/gdm/themes
<compengi> xukun, do you see "headphone" and "mic boost" bars?
<zagabar> station6: but you can use it as a webcam. Shouldn't simple pics be possible?
<vasy> compengi: but my home .themes folders are empty
<compengi> vasy, they are installed there by gnome, but any other themes should be installed in .themes folder and icons to .icons, else it won't work
<jherskow> is anyone willing to help me out?
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis:i have done so,my biggest problem is that im not familiar with some details about my files,so when i try encoding i get error messages that maybe i didnt specify the right options,bitrate and frame rate  such stuff
<Cybertinus> jrib: thnx that works :)
<vasy> compengi: Now I got it... sorry fireman was asking about changing is boot splash screen... so I suggested that..
<vasy> compengi: do you have solution for mic not working on jaunty.
<compengi> vasy, check if mic is muted in alsamixer
<xukun> compengi, I see 'Mic' and after that comes 'Mic Boos' but no headphone
<vasy> I checked.. everything was full.. but only in gui its always muted..
<zagabar> mic boose
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:   Yep. It pays to toy with the things and experiment.
<vasy> compengi: I checked via alsamixer everything was full. but in gui its always muted
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  or cheat and try a front end like winff
<compengi> vasy, unmute them?
<compengi> xukun, "pcm"?
<jherskow> whatever happend to the great supportive commutity
<vasy> compengi: I am using gateway laptop.. it restores back to mute even if I unmute them.. Is this a common problem for all ?
<nmvictor> jherskow: whats the prob?
<guinea> Can I upgrade heron to jaunty?
<jherskow> ive been here for half an hour
<xukun> compengi, yes I have pcm
<jherskow> i cant get transmission to work
<compengi> vasy, try to save the alsa levels manually: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa save
<compengi> xukun, are they unmuted?
<jherskow> it wont see any of the peers
<jherskow> even though i know they are there
<zagabar> jherskow: Are you behind a router?
<xukun> compengi, no it does not look it's muted
<cemunal> what is name of default cursor theme package's name?
<jherskow> what does that mean?
<jherskow> and internet router for the home? yes.
<compengi> xukun, make sure the channel bars are up
<jherskow> but it has always worked
<jherskow> on windows
<jherskow> and on ubuntu
<jherskow> untill 3 days ago
<jherskow> it just says downloading form 0 of o peers o.oo%
<xukun> compengi, its 100%
<zagabar> jherskow: Okay. I am not sure if it matters, but try checking if the listening port in preferences -> network     is open
<jherskow> ok
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: ok,let me.hey,i have also installed a package oggconverter that claims to be able to convert anything that totem can play,but i dont even know how to launch it,is it a terminal application or what?i have tried checking with totem,thinking it was part of it,but its not.
<pdani_> hi
<jherskow> after a while: port is closed
<vasy> compengi: it says command not found.. I can find alsa-utils but with options start stop restart
<jherskow> (514130
<jherskow> (51413)
<pdani_> how can i log the output of init scripts during init, and after halt command?
<compengi> vasy, after typing alsa hit tab
<zagabar> jherskow: Then you might want to open it. I am a noob actually, so I don't know if it helps, but I would try it if I where you.
<zagabar> Do you know how to open it?
<jherskow> no
<jherskow> how do i?
<compengi> xukun, now go to volume controller and check if nothing is muted also there
<vasy> compengi: yes i am seeing alsa alsactl and alsamixer
<zagabar> What brand on the router i it?
<zagabar> netgear? D-link?
<compengi> vasy, then alsamixer
<jherskow>  (it worked before and im assuming it was also closed, because i didint know how to open/close)
<vasy> compengi: yes everything is full now...
<jherskow> UMM
<jherskow> ALCATEL router with netgear switch (splitter)
<vasy> compengi: I should press escape to exit that mixer correct
<default_556> jaunty... another kernel... something with SSI-clustering a la openSSI, openmosix... or something similar... anyone a good link or howto to jaunty+SSI?
<compengi> vasy, correct. but i was asking to do the following: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa<tab> save
<sekyourbox> for some reason when i watch hulu or youtube in full screen mode.. the video starts to miss frames a little.. i tired switching hardware acceleration and software with no effect.. any ideas?
<default_556> or has done SSI-clustering with jaunty allready and can help?
<jherskow> should i be opening the protthen?
<vasy> compengi: no go, I tried the same thing.  It shows commond not found..
<ozzmosis> sekyourbox: adobe flash plugin for linux is a fair bit slower than the windows version, I've noticed
<sekyourbox> ozzmosis, workaround or fix??
<TheBrayn> howdy folks
<ozzmosis> sekyourbox: for youtube there's a program called youtube-dl .. download in .flv or .mp4 then watch with mplayer/totem etc
<ozzmosis> sekyourbox: there are FOSS flash players but I don't know if they're any good for Hulu
<ozzmosis> I suspect not
<p-f> is there a text/code editor that easily supports "make a backup of the current file so I can quickly test a modification that may or may not work properly"?
<compengi> vasy, show me the output of: ls /etc/init.d/alsa*
<p-f> (I don't really feel like explicitly committing/reverting every time I want to do that)
<vasy> compengi: vasy@tux:/$ ls /etc/init.d/alsa*
<vasy> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<sekyourbox> thx for the ideas.. I know a way to get hulu vids downloaded, but i dont like to wait...
<compengi> vasy, then: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils save
<vasy> compengi: vasy@tux:/$ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils save
<vasy> Usage: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils {start [CARD]|stop [CARD]|restart [CARD]|reset [CARD]}
<ellar> does anyone know how to install latest openoffice 3.1 on ubuntu 9.04
<tonytraductor> de lo que entiendo hay problemas en instalar OOo 3.1
<tonytraductor> oops, sorry, wrong channel for español
<AdanGurri> Yesterday after netbook remix tried to update it messed things up and I've had problems since
<AdanGurri> for some reason I'm unable to log into any Google account from my browser, when I hit the shut down button the menu bar disappears but the netbook does not shut down.  And the sun java packages had been broken
<compengi> vasy, lets do it other way. gksudo gedit /etc/default/alsa ; find a line: alsactl_store_on_shutdown and tell me what it says
<vasy> compengi: I will do it
<cherva> Anyone understanding dbus to help me fix a problem with it
<tonytraductor> AdanGurri, maybe we should try one thing at a time
<jrib> !ask | cherva
<ubottu> cherva: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AdanGurri> fair enough :)
<vock> Hello all: I'm trying to copy from a (laptop) remote session onto my desktop at home, I can SSH in perfectly fine, but Nautilus is saying that I don't have permissions to any of my HDD, other than Home, while on the desktop at home, I know for sure I have permissions to all of them as the same user
<tonytraductor> first, what browser are you using to log into google? and what happens when you try?
<vasy> compengi: I dont find any line like that...
<xukun> compengi, nothing is also muted in volume controller
<compengi> vasy, pastebin the whole file please.
<AdanGurri> I'm using Firefox.  And since the updates, it just doesn't load anything when I click "sign in".  there's no response at all
<compengi> !pastebin > vasy
<ubottu> vasy, please see my private message
<tonytraductor> no errors? that's weird
<AdanGurri> no...it behaves as though the submit button isn't a link at all or something
<cherva> When I swich trough the virtual terminals and go back to TTY7 my X crashes ........ I've setuped my machine to run games in different X and in the terminal I can see this: "[config/dbus] couldn't take over org.x.config: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied (Connection ":1.102" is not allowed to own the service "org.x.config.display2" due to security policies in the configuration file)" I thing its a dbus problem and when I swich to TTY1 for
<cherva> instance dbus owns the service but when I go back dbus fails to get it rigth and X crashes ........
<tonytraductor> huh...I wonder if there is a problem at the google end
<vasy> compengi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174296/
<tonytraductor> what happens if you go directly to, say, http://gmail.google.com ?
<tonytraductor> still asking you to sign in?
<compengi> vasy, that's all?
<AdanGurri> yeah it is
<vasy> compengi: yeah it is..
<tonytraductor> and from there it does the same thing, I assume
<tonytraductor> that IS weird
<deany> vock, using nautilus to ssh?  tried scp in a shell?
<tonytraductor> have you tried with another browser? like seamonkey or epiphany or something?
<AdanGurri> It could be Google-side, but there are other things that suggest Firefox has been affected; I had a lot of bookmarks on the bookmark bar and they've all vanished, for instance
<tonytraductor> yeah, that sounds like ff got hosed somehow
<AdanGurri> I don't have another browser installed unfortunately=
<tonytraductor> apt-get install seamonkey or something
<compengi> vasy, add: alsactl_store_on_shutdown="always autosave" after force_unload_modules_before_suspend=""
<AdanGurri> k, one sec
<tonytraductor> just to see if you can get in...that way we know it's FF and not google
<AdanGurri> ok will do
<tonytraductor> although, from what you say, I believe it is FF
<vock> deany: I suck at the syntax, I think, I tried "scp /media/usbkey [[vick]@192.168.0.100] /media/Local" and it told me "cp:omitting directory '/media/usbkey'
<tonytraductor> did you try to apt-get install -f firefox to reinstall it?
<AdanGurri> I didn't, actually.  Maybe I'll do that
<deany> vock, man scp :)
<vasy> compengi: added
<tonytraductor> try that first
<compengi> save and exit
<compengi> vasy, save and exit
<vasy> compengi: I did... sorry for bothering you... Do i need to restart my alsa next ?
<ajit> getting some problem to mount cdrom (sudo mount /media/cdrom)
<vock> deany: I fixed it up, and now it's just hanging, does that mean it's working?
<vock> deany: folder is still empty on the remote computer
<tonytraductor> AdanGurri, you might even want to apt-get -f remove firefox, and then reinstall after
<V0iD_> can Ubuntu Server address 4 CPU sockets?
<compengi> vasy, no problem.. no, actually we added an option which will make alsa save your configuration each time you reboot your pc. as each time you had to adjust your sound levels in volume control, correct?
<susanna65> ciao
<susanna65> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dr3mro> hey guys i am runnig ubuntu from usb persistent and i want to make /tmp on RAM so it wont wear out my flash any help
<deany> vock, use -v to see whats goin on
<Dr_Willis> Interesting
<ajit> seems like some permission issue since when I try to eject then it says "You are not privileged to eject this volume."
<vasy> compengi: not exactly.. my problem is with mic. its not enabled to record voice..
<V0iD_> Can Ubuntu Server address 4 CPU sockets?
<tonytraductor> ajit, sudo eject
<phase_shift314> hello everyone!!!
<dr3mro> my ubuntu has a problem a bug when i fn+f5 or f6 it freeze any  help
<vasy> compengi: it restores back to mute on gui alsamixer close...
<uvvtu> sddd
<vasy> compengi: not able to make it work, my mic is just mute all the time..
<compengi> vasy, but when you unmute it, it worked, only after reboot it gets muted again
<compengi> correct?
<ajit> tonytraductor: sudo eject worked fine. Thanks but as a user ajit how can I use cdrom?
<deany> vock, scp -r -v /media/usbkey/ vick@192.168.0.100:/media/Local     ?  you have perms for those directories?
<vasy> compengi: No, its always mute....
<vasy> compengi: it didn't work all the time...
<deany> vock, im not great with ssh/scp either, just enough to do what I need
<compengi> vasy, go to volume control then preferences, check everything that has to do with recording
<tonytraductor> you should be able to mount/umount cds as user, really, I don't know why it doesn't allow that
<V0iD_> Does anyone know the maximum CPU sockets Ubuntu Server can address?
<Ghostme> hi all
<compengi> vasy, input source also
<phase_shift314> vasy: what sound system are you using under sound preferences
<tonytraductor> works fine here
<AdanGurri> tony, thank you so much for your advice.  I have to run for now but I'm trying out what you suggested and I'll definitely be back here later if the problems persist.  Thank you once again
<vasy> compengi: I tried everything... everything is full and up... only thing is mic is mute by default everytime I open gui alsamixer.
<nibsa1242b> Need help scanning - I haven't scanned since upgrade to 9.04 - I'm getting an error message " An error occured while accessing device ! The scan backend returned the following error: Invalid argument "
<vasy> compengi: hda intel (alsa mixer)
<hartanto> i had fresh install ubuntu 9.04 which is side by side with previous ubuntu 8.04 in my pc. how can i get all installed application into ubuntu 9.04.
<balle> is it possible to boot my vista partition under linux so i don't have to reboot it?
<vock> deany: thanks, i figured it out, i just keep forgetting i have non-standard ports, it was connection time out :(
<vasy> phase_shift314: hda intel (alsa mixer)
<deany> vock, doh
<vasy> compengi: my input source is always mic
<dr3mro_> fn+ f5 or f6 causes my laptop freeze
<phase_shift314> vasy: try setting sound capture to OSS and select everything on the Default Mixer Tracks using your shift key
<leocosca> hello, I have installed ubuntu for the first time, my primary need is powerpoint but openoffice 3.0.1 is way too slow. How could I downgrade it to 2.x?
<ralph> New cloud client for 9.10?
<Leliell> hi
<vasy> phase_shift314: I will try that...
<balle> is it possible to boot my vista partition under linux so i don't have to reboot it?
<ajit> tonytraductor: when I used ajit@ajit-desktop:~$ mount media/cdrom then it says "mount: can't find media/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ajit> "
<phase_shift314> vasy: i had a problem with my mic working as well and i think this was the solution for me
<nibsa1242b> Need help scanning - I haven't scanned since upgrade to 9.04 - I'm getting an error message " An error occured while accessing device ! The scan backend returned the following error: Invalid argument "
<compengi> leocosca, go to system>preferences>synaptics ; search for openoffice and see if you could find any older version of it, if found, unmark your 3.0.1 and check the other one
<tonytraductor> cdrom should be in /etc/fstab
<nibsa1242b> balle: you could possibly use vitalization, don't know if Vista supports that
<tonytraductor> do gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<leocosca> compengi: checking...
<vasy> phase_shift314: yeah I did... I had only two options under that volume and pcm-2
<tonytraductor> ajit: then go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ and paste your /etc/fstab
<tonytraductor> it should have a line like: UUID=b9fdad1b-042c-498f-be9f-5503f7786b6d none            swap    sw              0       0
<tonytraductor> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<C_Kode_> Ubuntu 9.04:  Anyone know how to fix the issues were if you're playing OpenArena, the screen saver tries to activate and pops you out of the game?
<phase_shift314> vasy: i have a audigy sound card so our problems may not be the same
<compengi> C_Kode_, try to run it in terminal and see what errors do you get
<buscandomujeres> s
<phase_shift314> vasy: what are you using the microphone for, what software
<fireman> vasy: i did it but i cant put the theme
<C_Kode_> compengi: Open Arena?
<tonytraductor> oh yeah, and paste the link to your pastebin
<vasy> phase_shift314: possibly, thanks for ur time and efforts... I will upgrade to usb headset.. it might work..
<vasy> phase_shift314: I want to use it for voice chat... but not working even with normal recording.
<ajit> tonytraductor: my /etc/fstab is at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d71b4fbea
<vasy> compengi: thanks for your efforts and time.. man
<compengi> C_Kode_, try typing: openarena in your terminal
<compengi> vasy, np :)
<vasy> fireman: are u using login manager
<fireman> yes i'm using it
<phase_shift314> vasy: i remember that also i had to unmute AND select the microphone under the recording tab in the volume control to get the microphone to work in audacity
<tonytraductor> ajit:  aha, you have cdrom0 in there, so you would have to mount /media/cdrom0
<DjAngo23> hey everyone, my microphone is not working, someone wants to give me a hand ?
<tonytraductor> or edit fstab to have just cdrom instead of cdrom0
<nibsa1242b> Is there a way to force reloading of a scanner backend in SANE? My scanner is plugged in, shows up in lsusb, and is supported, but I can't scan.
<tonytraductor> DjAngo23: open alsa-mixer and make sure it's not muted
<Tominator> hi
<LjL> nibsa1242b: does it show up in "scanimage -L" too?
<Tominator> i've got some problems with my nfs-share
<Tominator> I've got different uids on the client and the server... I heard about idmap, but I wasn't able to find a good documentation.. how can I use idmap?
<compengi> hi LjL :)
<compengi> long time no see
<LjL> hi
<vasy> phase_shift314: yeah... I did that too.. I think its common issue for everyone...
<nibsa1242b> LjL: says it couldn't open the firmware file
<leocosca> compengi: unfortunately, there's no other version. All I found was jaunty and nothing else. So, this means I have to get my hands dirty with apt. Could you give me any guidance to downgrade openoffice? (maybe I should try with an older release of ubuntu or maybe just another distro).
<nandarya> someone knows how I can check if my sound card is broken or not?
<lenswipe> hey all im wondering if i could get some help with privaliges for samba
<jantjah> hi dudes
<lenswipe> i want domain admin privaliges on a workgroup
<DjAngo23> tonytraductor: What is the command to open alse-mixer ?
<LjL> nibsa1242b: then perhaps you do need some firmware image for it to work. which scanner is it? (lsusb output will do, or scanimage -L output)
<tonytraductor> ajit: did you try mount /media/cdrom0 ?
<compengi> DjAngo23, alsamixer
<DjAngo23> :(
<tonytraductor> DjAngo23: alsa-mixer
<lenswipe> i want to be able to map any users home dir without windows barking at me about having drives mapped for more than one suername
<lenswipe> username*
<phase_shift314> vasy: i did have problems getting it to work, its just like everything else with Ubuntu, its not like Windows and takes some getting used to
<tonytraductor> I think...
<lenswipe> can someone tell me how this is done
<dr3mro_> ubuntu 9.04 Volume keys combination (fn+f5 or f6 )locks volume up or down and keyboard please help me
<jantjah> is there someone who has some experience with medion and sounddrivers plz? :D
<trinium> exit
<lenswipe> i also want to be able to read and write to the home directories too
<tonytraductor> nope, simply "alsamixer"
<Otanacht> ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ
<lenswipe> so basically to have domain admin privaliges without being on a domain if that makes sense
<jantjah> tonytraductor: I tried that but it doesn't work
<fireman> bye every one
<LjL> !in | Otanacht
<ubottu> Otanacht: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<DjAngo23> tonytraductor: It's not muted.
<vasy> phase_shift314: yeah correct, I love to playaround with ubuntu.. it keeps me awake all the time... lol :)
<jantjah> tonytraductor: nope I checked that
<tonytraductor> hmmmm....
<sekyourbox> lenswipe sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<jantjah> idd
<V0iD_> Can Ubuntu Server address 4 CPU sockets?
<tonytraductor> how have you tested the mic?
<phase_shift314> vasy: yea it is a time hog lol
<jantjah> what mic?
<jantjah> :d
<tonytraductor> did you try to record with audacity or make a call with skype, or what?
<ralph> waiting 9.10
<phase_shift314> vasy: but it is fun and you learn a lot
<lenswipe> skyourbox: i dont want to change a samba password - i know to do that
<DjAngo23> tonytraductor: I didn't. I mean i can't find u vu-meter showing it working or not
<tonytraductor> jantjah: sorry, I was helping someone with a mic problem.  I don't know your sound card
<DjAngo23> Call with skype :)
<superNaruto_assa> xD
<vasy> phase_shift314: yes and It helps to meet many people around the world.. like we did.. keep in touch phase.. I am taking leave now for the break.
<tonytraductor> mine wasn't working when I first installed Jaunty, but I went into the alsamixer and it was muted and the volume down, so I just turned it up and unmuted it
<phase_shift314> vasy: alright take care
<lenswipe> can someone give me a hand with domain admin privaliges on a workgroup
<DjAngo23> Trying Audacity right now
<vasy> phase_shift314: thanks bye...
<lenswipe> i want to be able to map drives for any user and write to them
<sekyourbox> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<lenswipe> can someone give me a hand with samba
<DjAngo23> Audacity, da
<phase_shift314> anyone know a track or car editor for torcs for ubuntu?
<DjAngo23> Audacity, doesn't record sounds neither
<ajit> tonytraductor: when I reload Nautilus and tried to access cdrom then it says "Unable to mount media." ; my command was (ajit@ajit-desktop:~$ mount /media/cdrom0 mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only)
<tonytraductor> huh
<tonytraductor> but your fstab entry should be mounting it with user privileges...weird
<Tomasso> how do I reinstall gnome? I think the cable cord unplugged spoiled gnome, which does not start anymore
<PhotoJim> Tomasso: depends on what package broke, but youc an try, in a terminal: sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-desktop
<nibsa1242b> LjL: its an Acer ( now BenQ ) Prisa 620U+/ 640U [ Says 640 on the device's sticker ] ( Sorry it took me so long, phone rang )
<ethan> hi
<SmSpillaz> hhey guys, I know this is a stupid question, but google is not giving me answers - is there  a way to change the way in which kernel modules are loaded at boot time i.e I need to add  the option 'card=103' when loading the module 'saa7134'
<ethan> Does anybody here still use 8.10
<sky_1> how i can configure wireless with console ?
<Tomasso> PhotoJim thank you
<echooo6> sky_1: iwconfig wpa_supplicant
<nibsa1242b> LjL: Device ID is 04a5:2060
<PhotoJim> SmSpillaz: you can edit /etc/modules ... I'm not sure of the syntax to pass parameters to modules, but I know you can do it there.  you can also do it via kernel boot parameters, particularly if the module is actually compiled right into the kernel.
<danielig> hello ubuntistas
<SmSpillaz> PhotoJim: ok, I'll have a look around
<LjL> nibsa1242b: try checking the second-to-last posting on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-317685.html (although the firmware image for yours might have a different name, since that is 620 while you say yours is 640)
<danielig> I have some trouble with printing pdf files with images from acroread. It starts and then takes a long time if there is a bigger image on the page. I am using jaunty on a Lenovo 3000 N100 and a Samsung ML2250 (Laserjet)
<nibsa1242b> LjL: btw it used to work just fine prior to upgrade to 9.04
<Oleg_> How do I check what version of libcurl I have installed?
<dam0> i have a pc/hardware problem, my pc screen somtimes flash`s, what can i do?
<nibsa1242b> LjL: thanks for you help, I'll see if I can get it working
<SandGorgon> guys.. i have a SATA hdd from a computer whose motherboard just died - i need to access some data. If I connect the HDD on another computer (running ubuntu), will it simply show up on  like a volume ? it is a windows volume
<dam0> im running a Dell inspiron 9600 and  i have a pc/hardware problem, my pc screen somtimes flash`s, what can i do?
<compengi> SandGorgon, correct
<dam0> 9400 sorry
<nibsa1242b> SandGorgon: it should be there, however, you may have to mount it
<compengi> nibsa1242b, nah.. i think hal can do it automatically
<llutz> someone using a nokia 5800xm + bluetooth, who can provide me with the output of "sdptool browse" pls?
<nibsa1242b> compengi: depends on how you have things set up... which is why I used may to signify possibility
<compengi> ;)
<bernz> i've got a half-working kubuntu 7.04 (feisty) that i'm trying to convert to a fully working ubuntu 9.04 (jaunty); since feisty is "obsolete", where's the best place to ask detailed questions about this, if not here, please? :-)
<dam0> im running a Dell inspiron 9400  on ubuntu and  i have a pc/hardware problem, my pc screen somtimes flash`s, what can i do?
<nibsa1242b> bernz: do you have a separate /home mount point?
<jrib> !upgrade | bernz
<ubottu> bernz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<nibsa1242b> bernz: do you have a separate /home partition, sorry brain isn't entirely awake yet
<bernz> nibsa1242b, hehehe, i think i see where you're going with that... :-) let me go see, it's on a laptop, and i use it less, mostly because it's half-working :-D
<SandGorgon> nibsa1242b, mounting simply meant clicking on it right - the same way my windows partitions are mounted on ubuntu... or should i explcitly 'mkdir mntpoint; mount -t vfat mntpoint /dev/something' ?
<dam0> im running a Dell inspiron 9600 and  i have a pc/hardware problem, my pc screen somtimes flash`s, what can i do?
<dam0> 9400:P
<nibsa1242b> bernz: if you have a separate /home partition, you can just do a clean install and tell it to keep your /home and you would generally be fine
<danielig> dam0: please don't repeat yourself, if someone has an answer it will be given to you.
<nibsa1242b> SandGorgon: I find if it doesn't mount automatically that it'll show up in Places->removable media and that clicking on it will mount it
<danielig> btw it happens to my screen, too
<danielig> i have a lenovo 3000 N100
<danielig> btw. this is not a hardware problem but a software problem (ubuntu;-) )
<scunizi> danielig: could it be the non-audio clue that something has ended or similar?
<danielig> if it was a hardware problem dam0 then you were in the wrong place, you should buy a new computer
<dam0> danielig: this pc is only 1 year old
<bernz> nibsa1242b, okay, looks like i just have '/' and everything "under" it lumped into a single partition... so... bootable gparted live CD, move /home contents onto a new partition (after resizing '/'), then re-install over old '/', yeah?
<_chun> When the window list is set to "only group windows when space is limited", is it possible to change the threshold (i.e. number of windows) that counts as 'limited'?
<nibsa1242b> bernz: I've never done it that way, but I think that should work. You may want to consider a separate /boot as well.
<clearscreen1> is it possible to share a wireless connection on my linux box with another windows box when they are also in the same LAN over ethernet? (aka: can I do it without a direct link -> without a crosscable?)
<bernz> nibsa1242b, oh yeah, i already have 'boot' on its own, forgot to mention... it's a dual-boot for windows (i use the laptop in windows mode most of the time for work reasons)
<danielig> scunizi, dam0, I think that this problem has to do with energy saving, something with the settings in the energy management helped a little, it is like the screen dims after a very short time and when I touch the mouse or keyboard it flashes up to normal brightness, but it doesn't actually dim, it is weird, however it is associated with idle time and uyer action
<danielig> s/this problem/my problem
<bernz> nibsa1242b, are there any alternatives that you have in mind, or?
<nibsa1242b> bernz: no, but I would back up anything important out of /home first
<bernz> nibsa1242b, agreed, thanks for your input :-)
<danielig> has anyone else experienced problems printing large pdfs?
<nibsa1242b> bernz: good luck
<|newbie|> ciao a tutti
<vinview> how to install clearcase on ubuntu?
<dam0> ok do u have the same problem danielig?
<danielig> ubottu: vinview: installing!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nibsa1242b> bernz: I"ll be back in 10-15 if you need any additional input
<dam0> danielig
<dam0> sorry
<coz_> vinview,  have you checked online for any ubuntu how to 's or references?
<clearscreen1> how do I enable (ifup) my ethernet connection but use another connection to browse the internet ? can i change the preference somewhere
<bernz> nibsa1242b, (okay, cheers)
<clearscreen1> even when eth0 cant connect to internet, it wont switch to wlan0
<danielig> dam0 try removing your animation and see how it does (turn off desktop effects/compiz)
<coz_> vinview,  from what I am reading clearcase doesnt support ubuntu   you might want to use clearcase web or clearcase remote client
<BCMM> is it possible to install a more recent version of gnu ddrescue than 1.2?
<coz_> vinview,  clearcase remote client is eclipse based  so if you use eclipse IDE  you can try clearcase remote cliente
<BCMM> on 8.0.4
<Cryotronic> having problems getting my openpgp key...
<hacktolive> I need to check if a text file contains any line that exceeds 100 characters, any idea how to do that in bash?
<Phlexonance> hi, my Ubuntu 8.04 can't open new internet connections after a certain amount of time, I'm connected to my (small, local) ISP via a CAT5 and pppoe, when the error happens, I can't even ping anymore whilst old connections stay open, like IRC for example
<mac9416> I just installed Win7RC beside Jaunty and of course Win7 overwrote GRUB. How do I reinstall GRUB using the live disc? I understand it has something to do with grub-install?
<coz_> mac9416,  let me check hold on
<coz_> mac9416,   http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/132551/REINSTALL%20GRUB
<mac9416> coz_: Thanks again, man. I'll tell you if my car breaks down. ;-)
<coz_> mac9416,  lol
<coz_> mac9416,   well your car will have to wait I am going to change starter and a few other things on my car as it is :)
<Guest27876> hay........
<Jinxed553> Hi, I think I may have gotten banned here from my home IP, and was hoping I could talk to an op about it
<neoTheCat> good morning EST.  i have been using banshee, and i am not overly impressed, but it works.  does anyone have a media (mainly audio) player they really like?
<mac9416> coz_, lol
<coz_> ")
<Guest27876> lh knlan gagk......
<edilson> Hi
<LjL> Jinxed553: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Guest27876> jancok
<smerz> neoTheCat: i use vlc, its a pretty boring and simple adio and video player but i like it :D
<edilson> I have a problem with video in vaio
<luissss-ss> good morning everybody i ca use some big help pls
<luissss-ss> i am trying to install my epson stylus cx5600 scanner feature (printing feature works fine!!!), but i am having a little issues i got this: http://pastebin.com/m69934cd7 can somebody help me pls, what does that means, am i missing something?, well i must but i just catn find what that is help pls
<Raynes> Is there any way for me to remove a package manually?
<luissss-ss> i am trying to install my epson stylus cx5600 scanner feature (printing feature works fine!!!), but i am having a little issues i got this: http://pastebin.com/m69934cd7 can somebody help me pls, what does that means, am i missing something?, well i must but i just catn find what that is help pls
<luissss-ss> yes rayness
<luissss-ss> sudo apt-get remove "name of the pakage"
<Raynes> The problem I'm having wont allow me to do that.
<luissss-ss> do as root
<Raynes> I need to remove the package manually, it wont remove no matter what I do.
<luissss-ss> have u tried as root?
<Raynes> Yes.
<paco> i need some help
<luissss-ss> u then sorry i dont know
<paco> my xorg.conf file was empty
<edilson> I have a problem with video in vaio nr330ae  may you help me?
<shadeslayer> hi my temp monitoring apps cant seem to read my graphics card temp sensor , specifically the nvidia screenlet
<coz_> paco,   fresh install?
<paco> yes
<paco> or
<luissss-ss> i am trying to install my epson stylus cx5600 scanner feature (printing feature works fine!!!), but i am having a little issues i got this: http://pastebin.com/m69934cd7 can somebody help me pls, what does that means, am i missing something?, well i must but i just catn find what that is help pls
<paco> i week ago i installed jaunty
<coz_> paco,   ok   this was not an upgrade?
<paco> no
<coz_> paco, ok  which video card?
<paco> ati radeon 9200
<clearscreen> Some assistance would be appreciated .. Everytime I enable my eth0 adapter that doesnt have an internet/wan connection, ubuntu just switches to using that instead of my wlan adapter that DOES have internet.. I need to enable eth0 for connection sharing through firestarter, but I want to keep wlan0 for internet.. how do I do that?
<mne> Hi. I have a thinkpad x61 with ubuntu intrepid on it. Since I upgraded to a newer kernel, I can no longer use most use devices (storage devices work but devices like mice, keyboards, serial-port-dongles DO not work). The devices do not even show up when issuing "lsusb". It just displays the root hub. For me this renders my system unusable for development work ! Is this a serious bug in ubuntu ?
<paco> and i having some problems because Xorg eats all the cpu
<paco> :S
<coz_> paco,  i think you can do a  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  to generate a new one
<coz_> paco,  mm  high cpu  !
<sacarlson> ﻿clearscreen: did you run the firestarter wizard?
<Severity1> i looked at win7 earlier
<Severity1> not impressed
<Raynes> Okay, there is a package that I cannot remove, this is fine. My problem is that it keeps trying to configure it everytime I try to install a different package, this makes it error. Every single package I try to install errors at the end because it's trying to configure libghc6-glib-dev, and cannot. Is there anyway I can at least stop it from trying to configure this package when I install...
<Raynes> ...another package. Or can I remove this package manually?
<clearscreen> sacarlson: yes
<paco> ok i created a new one
<clearscreen> but when eth0 isnt configured through network control tools, firestarter will whine about eth0 not being activate
<chuck_> Raynes, How did you install the package
<Raynes> chuck_ Synaptic
<clearscreen> when I activate it, I lose internet because it switches to eth0 instead of wlan0
<hacktolive> Raynes: maybe dpkg will work... but it might break your system (I don't know the syntax)
<Raynes> It wont install with dpkg either.
<Raynes> uninstall*
<Phlexonance> hi, my Ubuntu 8.04 can't open new internet connections after a certain amount of time, I'm connected to my (small, local) ISP via a CAT5 and pppoe, when the error happens, I can't even ping anymore whilst old connections stay open, like IRC for example
<paco> and in the file is these lines
<paco> Section "Device"
<paco> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<paco> EndSection
<FloodBot3> paco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luissss-ss> i believe u already try synaptic right? raynes?
<paco> but i read it should be also something about EXA or XXA
<Raynes> Yes.
<coz_> paco,  mm  ok I am not up with ati  and how to configure the xorg for those video cards
<clearscreen> sacarlson: I just need my eth0 device to be up, but ubuntu should still try to get it's internet from the wlan0 device, can't I set a priority list anyway?
<clearscreen> anywhere*
<paco> :S
<coz_> paco,  I am sure someone here knows about ati configureation + xorg.conf
<Raynes> So there isn't a way to remove a package manually without using synaptic or anything? I can't delete the files to stop it from trying to configure at the end of every install?
<paco> thanks anyway
<paco> but i really need
<Dylan552> 1515!
<paco> that configuration
<coz_> raylu,   which application?
<paco> :s
<coz_> Raynes,  which application
<coz_> raylu,  sorry
<Neckor> Hi
<paco> can somebody help me with my ati radeon 9200 configuration
<Raynes> coz_: libghc6-glib-dev
<paco> xorg eats all the cpu
<Severity1> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDrver
<Neckor> How to disable auto shutdown on reached temperature (acpi options) ?? please :D
<coz_> Raynes,  and is there a reason you dont want to uninstall that through synaptic?
<Dylan552> i need help
<Raynes> coz_: It wont, it fails, it wont uninstall no matter what.
<sacarlson> ﻿clearscreen: you could write a script that brings up eth0 and setup route the way you want it.  I thought firestarter could do that for you but guess not.
<BCMM> is it possible to install a single package from a more recent version of ubuntu than the one i'm running?
<coz_> Raynes,  gnome?
<Dylan552> it says im conected to the web but i cant conect to anything
<edilson> I have a problem with video in vaio nr330ae  may you help me? I could not install intel driver
<paco> so should i use envy?
<Raynes> I just need ubuntu to stop trying to configure it every time I install a different package, it needs to me removed from the configure list or whatever. And yes gnome
<Severity1> no it says you are connected to a network but not to the web
<Severity1> paco: use at your own risk
<Dylan552> how do i conect to the web
<coz_> Raynes,  places/search for files    find the location    open terminal   sudo nautilus...go to that location   change the name of that -dev file
<clearscreen> sacarlson: I'd have to route anything unrelated to the LAN network through my wlan0, correct?
<paco> hmmm i am new in ubuntu i dont think is a very good idea
<paco> :S
<Severity1> what is the physical setup of your network going thru the web
<edilson> Hi everybody I have a problem with video in vaio nr330ae  may you help me? I could not install intel driver
<Dylan552> its wifi
<JohnGreensa> hey all need help with an openvpn setup in jaunty
<Dylan552> verizon fios
<sacarlson> ﻿clearscreen: you would set your wlan0 as the default gateway
<Severity1> try using it if it doesnt work uninstall it
<Neckor> How to disable auto shutdown on reached temperature (acpi options) ?? please
<sacarlson> ﻿clearscreen: or setup a bridge
<clearscreen> sacarlson: how do I set it as default gateway? :p
<Raynes> coz: Shouldn't or couldn't I just remove the dpkg info about it, the prerm file or something?
<paco> ?
<zizzfizzix> hi! i wanted to install ubuntu from usb stick, this .img file, what's it for?
<zizzfizzix> only atom processors?
<Severity1> your default gateway is the ip of the modulator you are connecting to
<mib_x9vuxhfu> I am trying to install Ubuntustudio on one of my systems, but It doesn/r req. my DVD. Is there a trick to that?
<JohnGreensa> anyone assist me with jaunty server install
<hacktolive> zizzfizzix: do you have a normal comupter? x86?
<ienorand> Raynes: and removing through apt-get gives what errors? Also to see which files belong to the package you can use dpkg -L packagename
<Severity1> clearscreen: can you describe the physical setup of your network?
<zizzfizzix> hacktolive: yes, but i still need it to be usb sitck-installable
<Severity1> clearscreen: so that we have a fair enough idea
<indian_munnda> hi all can anyone tell me how can i set my color scheme to 32-bit currently it 16-bit. But my virtualbox wants it to be 32-bit. how to change that?
<edilson> zizz set usb device in installer
<paco> has anybody used envy, does it really works?
<mib_x9vuxhfu> Is a DELL an normal computer?
<Neckor> How to disable auto shutdown on reached temperature (acpi options) ?? please
<Severity1> i used envy and it worked for meeeeeee!
<paco> hmmm ok let me try it
<Severity1> i used it because all other standard methods failed on me
<Raynes> ienorand: Errors it gives are listed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1162019
<zizzfizzix> edilson: in which installer?
<JohnGreensa> assistance with apt-get and openvpn issues??
<paco> me too
<clearscreen> Severity1: There's 2 computers in LAN through a switch.. one of them has a wireless connection, I want to share my wireless connection to the other PC
<PhotoJim> Neckor: if your machine is overheating, it's dangerous to keep it running.  get a chill mat or something else that will help to cool your machine.  Windows shuts down on overheating, too, it jsut does so abruptly and catastrophically.
<paco> :s
<jrib> JohnGreensa: just ask your question
<hacktolive> zizzfizzix: then it is very easy, just use usb-creator http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Usb-creator (if you are running ubuntu), or cd2usb http://hacktolive.org/cd2usb (if you are running windows)
<clearscreen> Firestarter requires enabled eth0 device, enabled eth0 device drops my internet from wlan0
<edilson> zizz, in ubuntu installer set the device correponding to usb memory stick
<JohnGreensa> how can i update my repositries so i can apt-get install openvpn to work??
<Severity1> hmm other pc's are currently able to get to the web???
<ackbahr> Hi! I've had IRQ issues since I installed 9.04; can someone help?
<clearscreen> Severity1: no, just the one with the wireless connection
<Severity1> i pressume your pc's get their ip's via dhcp right?
<Neckor> PhotoJim, acpi detect 48°C temp (bug...) => auto shutdown
<clearscreen> I can share the connection easily through firestarter, but it requires eth0 to be up
<Severity1> ohhhhhh
<chuck_> Neckor,  AFAIK that feature is enabled/disabled in bios
<PhotoJim> Neckor: oh, didn't realize there was a bug.
<clearscreen> but eth0 = up means ubuntu prefer that adapter over wlan0 to get internet
<Severity1> so thewireless connection is the only one connected to the web?
<clearscreen> which is what I dont want
<Severity1> i see
<clearscreen> wlan0 should ALWAYS be the device to get internet from
<luissss-ss> ok smeone has had work with an epson stylus cx5600, i need to install the scann feature pls help i got this:  i am trying to install my epson stylus cx5600 scanner feature (printing feature works fine!!!), but i am having a little issues i got this: http://pastebin.com/m69934cd7 can somebody help me pls, what does that means, am i missing something?, well i must but i just cant find what that is help pls
<Severity1> you need to configure the lan connections on your router
<Neckor> when i disable acpi he work normaly
<JohnGreensa> how can i update my repositries so i can apt-get install openvpn to work??
<edilson> zizz, but do not put grub at hdd. I did a instalation  to my pen drive after set up the bios to usb boot device
<zizzfizzix> hacktolive: i'll try cd2usb, cause i currently have windows only (which sucks all the way down..)
<Severity1> where did you configure your wifi connection
<clearscreen> Severity1: gnome network thing :P
<zizzfizzix> edilson: but i still nedd cdrom, yes?
<paco> the package is called "envyng-core"?
<indian_munnda> JohnGreensa: use sudo apt-get update
<zizzfizzix> i rather try cd2usb from hacktolive
<edilson> zizz, but do not put grub at hdd. I did a instalation  to my pen drive after set up the bios to usb boot device. I have windows in hdd and ubuntu in pen drive
<Severity1> ok ay what kind of setup do you want
<Severity1> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDrver
<clearscreen> basically I just want wlan0 to be considered the default device for internet connections, that's all.. so I can enable eth0 without worrying about internet being dropped
<zizzfizzix> edilson: i don't want it to be on pendrive, i don't want to install ubuntu TO pendrive, but FROM it
<edilson> I have a problem with video in vaio nr330ae  may you help me?
<indian_munnda> hi all can anyone tell me how can i set my color scheme to 32-bit currently it 16-bit. But my virtualbox wants it to be 32-bit. how to change that?
<PhotoJim> clearscreen: by default Ubuntu will connect to wireless, and if you have wire connected it will use it preferentially.
<paco> "envy" just like that?
<Severity1> so the other pcs connected via lan can also be opted to connect to the web?
<clearscreen> PhotoJim: I dont want to use the wired one preferentially :P
<JohnGreensa> <indian_munnda>  i do but still comes up with erreos
<PhotoJim> clearscreen: why wouldn't you?  faster, lower latency.
<clearscreen> PhotoJim: because it isnt connected to the internet :)
<indian_munnda> JohnGreensa: what is the error?
<ezerhoden> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PhotoJim> clearscreen: why do you have wire connected then?  pirated wifi?
<clearscreen> PhotoJim: Not pirated, we have two floors here
<Severity1> or you could probably configure your router and do ip or macfiltering  and block your ethernet ports
<clearscreen> grabbing internet from the guys downstairs through wifi
<joeDeuce> PhotoJim: a network maybe?
<clearscreen> and want to share to another pc next to me :p
<JohnGreensa> <indian_munnda>  E: Couldn't find package openvpn
<edilson> zizz, ok sorry . Did you try System> Administration > Create Boot usb?
<cemunal> what is the name of default cursor theme in ubuntu?
<Severity1> ooooohhhh
<indian_munnda> JohnGreensa: got your problem right now. :)
<JohnGreensa> <indian_munnda>  u got the same problem?
<TuGa> hello just removed wine and after that my fonts in firefox are all wrong. after installing again wine 1.1.2 using synaptic all stays the same
<TuGa> any ideia?
<Severity1> your wifi is connected to a seperate machine
<indian_munnda> JohnGreensa: no man i mean that i have a solution for or problem
<Severity1> what is that a wifi router?
<Severity1> or a reciever
<clearscreen> Severity1: yes
<indian_munnda> JohnGreensa: open synaptic.
<Severity1> reciever?
<Severity1> adapter thingy?
<Zhane> i downloaded 8.0.4.2 desktop version, and the wubi that comes together, but the wubi cannot detect my iso
<Zhane> and keeps on downloading the 8.0.4.1 instead
<Zhane> is there another wubi that i can use?
<clearscreen> my wlan adapter is connected to a wireless router, I have a local network with ONE other pc over ETHERNET.. I want to share the wlan internet connection over eth0
<zizzfizzix> hacktolive: you should add ways to choose the iso file (ie x86_64)
<Severity1> okay
<zizzfizzix> can i just change the path in bat file?
<Severity1> so the other pc gets wifi from the guy below your pad
<zizzfizzix> hacktolive
<indian_munnda> JohnGreensa: open syanptic then goto settings->repositories
<Severity1> and that pc also has ethernet ports right?
<clearscreen> No, the other pc isnt getting any internet at all, that's what im trying to accomplish :P
<ziroday> Zhane: did you put it in the right dir?
<Severity1> i mean
<ziroday> Zhane: (the iso that is)
<hacktolive> zizzfizzix: just rename the ISO to os.iso and put it in the cd2usb folder
<Zhane> ziroday: they are in the same directory
<Severity1> the pc with wifi gets connection from the guy below you
<clearscreen> yeah
<ziroday> Zhane: mmm, whats the filename of the hardy image?
<hacktolive> zizzfizzix: editing the .bat file should also be ok, but not needed
<Severity1> and that same pc has eth port right?
<Zhane> ziroday: ubuntu-8.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<clearscreen> Severity1: exactly
<Severity1> okay
<clearscreen> and I need to share internet over that ethernet adapter to the 2nd pc upstairs
<asdf001> how can I transform a bash script to a graphical interface?
<clearscreen> but bringing up the eth0 device will drop my wlan0 connection
<ziroday> Zhane: try rename it to ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<zizzfizzix> hacktolive: i'm just curios if your script will handle x86_64?
<ienorand> Raynes: You could look at "dpkg --help" and "dpkg --force-help" to see if there's anything there that'd help you force uninstalling it...
<zizzfizzix> there are many possibilities of downloading iso file
<Raynes> Hey guys, what I did, was I changed the name of the prerm file, and then removed. It may of screwed shit up, but the file wasn't nothing important, and the stuff it relates too isn't either.
<Zhane> ziroday: doesnt work
<Raynes> Thanks for trying to help :D
<Severity1> so setup the other pc so that its default gateway goes to your pc with the wifi thingy
<hacktolive> zizzfizzix: I never tried but I would say there is a 99% chance that x64 ISOs will work
<inx-live> At a wifi spot, how do I determine if someone is capturing all my info?
<PhotoJim> clearscreen: you need a router that can handle being a WiFi client.  or you need to run wire from the access point downstairs.  anything else is going to be a kludge.  you could set up a modest old Linux box (even a Pentium 1) to be your router, and make things work a lot more elegantly.
<Severity1> or maybe a proxy server?
<ziroday> Zhane: hmm, it might only want 9.04. For older versions of wubi take a look at http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198355
<clearscreen> PhotoJim: I just need ubuntu to route my internet traffic over the wlan0 adapter instead of preferentially pick the eth0 adapter even though it doesnt even have a WAN connection
<ziroday> Zhane: but never used wubi personally and wouldn't recommend it
<Severity1> i think you shud setup a squid
<zizzfizzix> hacktolive: so i won't try it... i just want it to work, x86 will last for a few days..
<ziroday> inx-live: you can't
<Severity1> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<Zhane> ziroday: 9.04 made my lappy very hot >.< that's why im switching back
<xukun> I'm using spdif to send sound to my receiver. I have sound like ac3 and dts but there is no audio when playing music files like flac or wav. Any help would greatly be approciated
<inx-live> ziroday: How do I protect myself?
<PhotoJim> clearscreen: I don't know how to do that with Network Manager.  but if you configure your network manually you could maket he default route be via the WLAN gateway.
<ziroday> inx-live: use encryption
<ziroday> inx-live: i.e. https or a ssh tunnel/vpn
<PhotoJim> clearscreen: like I said, making it so that you could access the gateway via wire would b ea lot less kludgy.
<asdf001> how can I transform a bash script to a graphical interface?
<Severity1> clearscreen: yo
<ziroday> Zhane: no idea sorry :)
<Severity1> !ifconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<inx-live> at a wifi hot spot  (like starbucks) to access general internet?
<PhotoJim> clearscreen: essentially if you want to do what you want, you need to make your client machine act as a router for itself, which is an advanced configuration.
<Phlexonance> hi, my Ubuntu 8.04 can't open new internet connections after a certain amount of time, I'm connected to my (small, local) ISP via a CAT5 and pppoe, when the error happens, I can't even ping anymore whilst old connections stay open, like IRC for example
<Severity1> you can configure your eth and wireless connection thru if config and iwconfig
<clearscreen> PhotoJim: firestarter can easily do it, and I have some experience with iptables, that really isn't the issue.. I just want it to stop picking my default gateway for me
<Severity1> ifconfig
<zizzfizzix> hacktolive: of course i'll be abe to install ubuntu on my hdd then?
<hacktolive> asdf001: zenity might help, but it is not easy at first
<ziroday> inx-live: what are you asking here?
<PhotoJim> clearscreen: network manager is your issue, no doubt, then.
<Severity1> do a "man ifconfig" and "man iwconfig to get a better idea"
<hacktolive> zizzfizzix: using cd2usb? yeah, but it is not recommended, because it will install in "Live CD mode" and not in "real HDD install mode"
<ienorand> Raynes: Did you remove the .prerm file related to the package in question?
<clearscreen> yup, time do so some configuring
<DjAngo23> C'est bon j'ai régler mon micro en faisant : padsp teamspeak
<inx-live> ziroday: how do i protect myself from people having access to what I am accessing via my laptop at a wifi hot spot
<Severity1> you can manually configure the default gateway over there
<ziroday> !fr | DjAngo23
<ubottu> DjAngo23: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Zhane> ziroday: there isnt any way to get old wubi installers?
<ziroday> inx-live: use a VPN/SSH tunnel or try to use encrypted connections (https, etc) as much as possible
<ziroday> Zhane: were they not on that link?
<Zhane> ziroday: there is only the latest
<michal__> hello
<ziroday> Zhane: take a look at http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198355&package_id=234923
<ziroday> michal__: Hi! How can we help you?
<Zhane> ziroday: oo thx
<ziroday> Zhane: have fun
<hacktolive> zizzfizzix: if you need help with cd2usb, go to #hacktolive -I am there sometimes
<inx-live> ziroday: I'm.... confused how to do that at wifi hot spot for their free "internet acces"
<indian_munnda> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DjAngo23> Sorry, wanted to tell you, i have found my microphone, and did some steps. It's working now ;)  : padsp teamspeak
<inx-live> ziroday: thanks for the advice - off to do lots of research
<ziroday> inx-live: okay, the simple answer is that there is no easy to protect yourself. You can either create a tunnel to another machine, and then onwards to wherever and nobody can read that tunnel, or you can use an encrypted connection to the website
<ziroday> inx-live: for instance, to access gmail you would use https://gmail.com instead of http://gmail.com https:// means the connection in encrypted and cannot be read when intercepted
<ziroday> s/in/is
<inx-live> ziroday: okay.  Thannks - makes more sense
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why my flash isn't working now?
<asen> irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-ru
<Dan_Paul> :)
<ziroday> asen: ?
<ziroday> Shortguy109: going to youtube.con says what?
<Shortguy109> Youtube videos and everything just stopped working
<Shortguy109> it just shows a white box
<Dan_Paul> re-install it
<Dan_Paul> I think
<Shortguy109> no idea how :o
<michal__> #ubuntu.pl
<michal__> ??
<ziroday> Shortguy109: do you have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<ziroday> michal__: /join #ubuntu-pl
<nik_> a
<Roasted> Anybody know how to fix a grub error - error 18 selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios?
<Shortguy109> ziroday, yeah i do
<Shortguy109> i got it workin :) thx
<tities> hi
<nik_> i need the windows media player plug in for firefox! Plz help i am new to the linux world
<tities> tits
<france1159> hi everyone, are there persons who use the dokuwiki software with Geshi ?
<sacarlson> ﻿Roasted: wow that's a new one.  can you boot to hard disk with a ubuntu live cd?
<tities> SUCK TITS
<Irunongames> O-o
<pw-toxic> hi, i'm copying from a NTFS  HDD to another NTFS HDD with only 7,4 MB/s .... is ntfs-3g the problem why it is so slow?
<Irunongames> Someone bann that guy
<pw-toxic> and is there a good windows driver for the EXT4 file system?
<chuck_> !ops
<Roasted> sacarlson - Well, I did before. I mean after all I installed 9.04 here recently.
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<tities> WHAT IM JUST HAVIN FUN?
<Irunongames> Please do it somewhere else
<buryuntime> hahaha
<sacarlson> ﻿Roasted: at boot select boot hard disk not boot cd.
<Roasted> sacarlson - I don't understand this error. I'm reading that this was from older computers when they breached the 8.45gb limitation for hard drives yeeeeeeeaers ago. The grub page says "computers as late as 2001 can sometimes find this error". The thing is, I built this computer in november 08!!
<Irunongames> this is a tech tupport channel
<Irunongames> *support
<tities> ok
<Irunongames> Not a strip club
<Roasted> or a childs playgruond
<Roasted> sacarlson - I haven't tried that... witht he livecd... I mean if I reboot 2 or 3 times I can get past the error 18 and ti boots. I'm on the exact computer that was giving me the rror.
<RabidLockerGnome> Hey all, anyone know how to disable USB when booting the LiveCD?
<mercutio22> hello, I am using an image editing program called imageJ - every time I resize an image, the screen flickers and X crashes, and I get some help on finding whats going on??
<asdf001> I have trouble with gimp and transformations
<sacarlson> Roastered:  something like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<asdf001> the system sloows down
<MidasManchu> hey guys, anyone know why the keybinding ctrl+shift+D is no longer differentiated from ctrl+D in 9.04?  I'm really tired of closing down terminals by accident.
<stefano> All my proccesses seems to be started multiple times, making everything sluggish. I've just rebooted, started firefox, banshee and evolution, this is the result: http://bayimg.com/MaPPPAAbl
<lenswipe> can someone tell me how i go about adding domain administrators on ubuntu?
<lenswipe> on a samba domain
<wowisit112> hey guys, i'm really interested in using Ubuntu, but i'm having hard time installing it on an EXTERNAL HD.
<wowisit112> ne1 can help
<MidasManchu> stefano, I wouldn't recommend you use HTOP for that.  I believe it shows all threads of a process as well.  Just do a regular top and see what comes up
<stefano> MidasManchu, oh, you're absolutely right - top shows only one each - nevertheless my computer is very unusually sluggish. but now there isn't an obvious symptom
<wowisit112> no one has any idea on how to install ubuntu on an external HD???
<kpas> stefano: is your remote desktop app enabled
<ikonia> wowisit112: yes, just install it to the external disk
<ikonia> wowisit112: make sure grub is also put on the external disk IF you plan to move the disk around
<MidasManchu> stefano, try 'free -m' and see what does it says for the +/- buffer cache
<stefano> kpas, nothing of the sort. yesterday, everything was fine. i just woke up and my computer was unusable - now that i rebooted it still is, less so
<wowisit112> lol! that's not easy to do, when i run the CD & get to part where i must chose a partition, the Ext. HD is not there!!!
<stefano> MidasManchu, it says 373 used, 1632 free
<MidasManchu> stefano, so no page swapping
<MidasManchu> stefano, what are the symptoms of poor performance?
<ikonia> wowisit112: your external hardisk is not present in the installer even if you select "custom" as the partition type ?
<wowisit112> yea! i checked "advance" where you get to chose the partition, file system type & space...
<stefano> MidasManchu, i don't even have a swap partition (never had one for years, worked great until just now). The system feels sluggish, load was 4.5 after booting, is now still 1.8. As i said, Xorg seems to be a major hog,  but all applications use more cpu than usually
<ikonia> wowisit112: how is your external disk connected ?
<stefano> MidasManchu, disabling compiz didn't help (i thought because i haven't got the fastest graphics card in the world)
<gandziak_> yo
<pw-toxic> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gandziak_> yo
<gandziak_> madafaka
<wowisit112> the ext. hd is 750gb, i partitioned it in half, so one half is NTFS(has files in it already) and the other is unallocated..usb and it's powered..
<ikonia> wowisit112: how is it connected though
<ikonia> ahh usb, sorry
<wowisit112> yeah!
<ikonia> wowisit112: so if you boot into your windows partition, do you see the disk ?
<wowisit112> yeah!
<MidasManchu> stefano, I have no clue.  I've never heard of this bug on a nix machine.
<wowisit112> in the boot menu right?
<stefano> MidasManchu, my word - the problem was my igonrance - i've had cpu-frequency-scaling going
<ikonia> wowisit112: no - if you boot into windows do you see the disk with all the files on it ?
<kklitgaard> join
<stefano> MidasManchu, my cpu was clocking itself down in 'conservative' mode, i just overlooked it :| thanks for your time, sorry it was wasted
<wowisit112> ma bad! yes.
<MidasManchu> stefano, don't sweat it.  We all do it ;)
<armence> Hello all, I just got a new computer, installed Ubuntu on it. It works great except when I try to activate the nVidia drivers. It gives me the "download" window and stays at 0% forever... Can anyone help?
<wowisit112> but that's the half i want to use for storage only.
<wowisit112> i'm running VISTA btw.
<ikonia> wowisit112: thats ok, just trying to determain the state of things
<ikonia> wowisit112: so you can see half the disk that has windows files on from your vista boot ?
<jondgls> anyone using irc deamon "Konversation"?
<wowisit112> yes, if you mean booting from it assuming it has a boot file in it.
<wowisit112> bootable*
<Phlexonance> hi, my Ubuntu 8.04 can't open new internet connections after a certain amount of time, I'm connected to my (small, local) ISP via a CAT5 and pppoe, when the error happens, I can't even ping anymore whilst old connections stay open, like IRC for example
<ikonia> wowisit112: oh, even better, you are botting from it
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know how to get an internal mic working under 9.04?
<ikonia> wowisit112: Booting sorry
<module000> Sergeant_Pony: load the applicable drivers for your hardware?
<ikonia> wowisit112: ok, so boot the ubuntu live/install cd and lets see if this is fixable
<ienorand> How do I restart the sound? Every now and then I get a login where sound dosn't work...
<indian_munnda> hi all can anyone tell me how can i set my color scheme to 32-bit currently it 16-bit. But my virtualbox wants it to be 32-bit. how to change that?
<wowisit112> right now???
<ikonia> wowisit112: well, when ever you are ready
<wowisit112> lol! always, doesn't that require me to restart the PC??
<webpigeon> Hey everyone :), Any ideas about a a graphics card (intel) which used to work in 8.10 but won't enable with compiz in 9.04
<wowisit112> how are we going to communicate?
<Sergeant_Pony> module000 how can I do that if I don't know what to look for?
<harwin> hello
<ikonia> wowisit112: you can open irc on the ubuntu livecd
<raboof> i'm helping someone with ubuntu, and i'd like to point him to the documentation for 'groups' (as in /etc/group) in ubuntu
<raboof> what would be the 'canonical' docs?
<prappl93> I have a question, I was running "sudo apt-get update" and this came up http://paste.ubuntu.com/174371/
<wowisit112> so you want me to run it on the option "...without any changes to my PC..)
<prappl93> After doing an "su" then an "apt-get update" the same thing came up
<MidasManchu> anyone know how to fix cpu scaling with 2.6.27-9?
<ikonia> wowisit112: boot from the livecd, open xchat or an irc client and lets see if this will work
<indian_munnda> webpigeon: are u having problm with login into GUI?
<mib_rex4dd> sergeant_pony: can you select your mic to be the input source in the volume control applet?
<wowisit112> ok, btw, are you a male or female?
<webpigeon> indian_munnda, na, just trying to enable compiz (desktop-effects), but it's worked in the past
<Sergeant_Pony> mib_rex4dd, let me check
<mzz> hmm, I wonder if there's a way to mount my local filesystem on the remote host when I'm sshd in there (like sshfs-fuse but with the connection backwards)
<indian_munnda> webpigeon: oh
<Dimensions> Hiya ... can some one please give me some idea ... I have created a database with fields name, email, product, quantity etc while on php page i have multiple items how do i insert that into database (i.e WhiteShirt, small, 1& BlackShirt, medium, 2 etc) when i click submit
<sacarlson> ﻿prappl93: it's just the authentication key is missing.  you can ignore it or install the key.  it looks like the launch pad where you got it will have instructions on how to load it.
<stefano> mzz, you can do exactly what you'd do the other way round, just via ssh - doesn't make any difference
<wowisit112> oh well! thanks "iknonia" i'm gonna restart it now.
<Sergeant_Pony> mib_rex4dd, under volume control, recording the 2 mic's listed are muted, if I unmute them I still get no mic working
<mzz> stefano: yes, but I can't ssh into my local system from the remote without punching holes in the local firewall, which I'd prefer to avoid (it's not my firewall)
<Dimensions> sorry wrong place wrong question ..
<lukasz> hello
<mib_rex4dd> Sergeant_Pony: do you have everything in the volume control visible (goto preferences and set all visible)
<prappl93> sacarlson, how would I go about installing the key?
<stefano> mzz, you'd need a hole in the firewall for the persistent ssh connection anyways wouldn't you? could use a port that's already open - granted that wouldn't be too elegant
<Sergeant_Pony> mib_rex4dd, yes, everything is visible
<lukasz> i have some problems with sound in skype
<sacarlson> ﻿prappl93: I don't know where you got the launch pad from but that's the address that will have it.
<mzz> stefano: no need to have this be persistent
<mib_rex4dd> Sergeant_Pony: check if any option is called "input source" or if any switch has the microphone disabled or something
<fedel> Does someone here has the laptop HP dv6000? I have been having a problem with my microphone
<lukasz> Czy jest na czacie ktos z Polski??
<jondgls> anyone using the irc deamon "Konversation"?
<sacarlson> ﻿prappl93: it's installed like any other package if you findit
<ikonia> !pl > lukasz
<ubottu> lukasz, please see my private message
<Sergeant_Pony> mib_rex4dd, there are 5 tabs, playback, recording, switches, options and theme
<Jinxed553> Hi, i installed the restricted drivers for my video card that was suggested when I went to hardware devices, and now I am unable to boot into my ubuntu partition. It seems like it is starting normally and then it will go to a screen with some weird characters on top and like three ubuntu small loading logos and loading bars spaced horizontally across the scn
<stefano> jondgls, you should just ask the question directly and completely - if someone has the answer they'll say so
<ikonia> Jinxed553: please see your message in #ubuntu-ops
<askvictor1> when I resume from suspend, the screen is locked with a password request. I'd like to disable this. Where?
<stefano> mzz, i see your problem, but i don't think there's a way round it - you'd have to have a hole in your firewall to do this
<jondgls> stefano: np
<mib_rex4dd> Sergeant_Pony: unmute everything in playback and recording, then check in "switches" and "options" that your input source is the microphone and that it isn't somehow disabled
<mzz> stefano: heh, the sshfs faq mentions one way around this: tunnel port 22 on the system that's behind nat through the established ssh connection.
<ikonia> Jinxed553: mega, thanks
<mzz> stefano: that'll actually work, although it's a little clunky tunnelling ssh through ssh :)
<mib_rex4dd> Sergeant_Pony: also, set the volume for microphone to more than 0, and "microphone gain" too
<Jinxed553> ikonia: I left the room (thank you for your help again)
<stefano> mzz, that's very clever though :)
<jondgls> in irc deamon Konversation is there a leyboard/mouse shortcut to auto insert a nick into the text for a msg directed @ them, ie "nick:"
<merlinn__> i installed ubuntu to my thumb drive last night and understandably it's a little slow.  can anyone suggest some tweaks i could try that might speed it up?
<k110> hello
<jondgls> merlin__:are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<mzz> stefano: there are utilities around that sort of fix this for regular shell: they basically sit on one system waiting for a connection, the remote establishes the connection, after which the local system gives a regular shell
<merlinn__> 32-bit
<mgolisch>  /ignore joins -freenode ljrbot
<stefano> jondgls, try typing the first letters of the name and pressing tab
<mgolisch> ups
<merlinn__> i chose ext2 because of it's lack of journaling.  i figured teh constant writes to the journal would kill my thumb drive in no time
<mzz> stefano: so as long as you have some non-ssh way to get the remote to connect you can "ssh into" systems behind nat this way. Can be useful for supporting people who are behind one without punching holes.
<jondgls> stefano: cool! Thanks!
<merlinn__> i also mounted a tmpfs and have firefox saving its cache to that instead of a regular tmp directory
<mzz> stefano: but meh, I'll just use sftp.
<jondgls> merlinn__: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<mzz> merlinn__: something you might be interested in: it's possible to run ext4 without a journal
<fedel> Hi everybody....Could somone help with a microphone problem?? I have a laptop HP model dv6000. My microphone don't work. There is not the option "MIc Boost" in alsamixer for example
<Jinxed553> Has anyone experienced any problems with restricted drivers for video cards? Is there a way just to turn off my restricted drivers?
<Xarver> Hello, I have a question. I installed YouTotem and it still does not play youtube videos with totem. I tried blocking swf with adblock plus and still won't work. I installed all of the plugins... help?
<Sergeant_Pony> mib_rex4dd, ok, it is working, but there is alot of static so it's hard to make out the voice coming thru
<mzz> merlinn__: (you can mount an ext2 filesystem as ext4, and you can use the "convert ext3 to ext4" instructions to add extents)
<Severity1> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mib_rex4dd> Sergeant_Pony: static? hmm ok, lower the "mic boost" a little
<mzz> merlinn__: please stay on the channel, and yes, that's the idea (on one particular benchmark ext4 without journal was faster than both ext3 and ext2, which was why the patch for this went in, iirc)
<mib_rex4dd> Sergeant_Pony: if the problem is background noise you can "erase" the noise with an Audacity plugin called "noise removal"
<merlinn__> @mzz thanks, ill hang out for a bit
<Jinxed553> Severity1: I went to that page ealier today and didn't find anything that helped me (or wasn't smart ennough to realize that it helped me)
<mzz> merlinn__: I meant that as "don't /msg me if you don't really have to"
<Xarver> anyone?
<merlinn__> apologies, i'm an irc noob :)
<briancro`> It's nice to keep the questions in here so other people benifit from the answers
<briancro`> I will idle in here and learn things I didn't know to ask
<Xarver> No one can help me?
<mzz> plus I'm just better at tracking multiple conversations in one channel than half a dozen message windows
<mzz> Xarver: sorry, no, I haven't used that plugin
<Xarver> :(
<Sergeant_Pony> mib_rex4dd, ok, were getting there, I need to find the right balance between the mic and the mic boost
<merlinn__> ill keep that in mind.  how do i direct responses to someone without /msg?
<briancro`> Xarver: I missed it, what was your issue?
<Xarver> Hello, I have a question. I installed YouTotem and it still does not play youtube videos with totem. I tried blocking swf with adblock plus and still won't work. I installed all of the plugins... help?
<Xarver> :)
<mzz> merlinn__: just say them in here, preferably including their nick (many clients let you tab-complete those)
<briancro`> merlinn__: if you type thier name and then tab it will complete.  That will highlight the answer for the person you meant to tell.  Like I just did
<mib_rex4dd> sergeant_pony: good to hear it somehow worked :)
<mzz> merlinn__: many clients hilight messages starting with (or including) your own nick
<merlinn__> got it, thanks guys
<Sergeant_Pony> mib_rex4dd, thanks
<briancro`> I meant start typing thier name then tab... on my IRC at least... and most others, it will complete
<Xarver> briancro`: So can you helP?
<ubuntu_> hey <ikonia> i'm back, if you still here?
<dimedo> hi, can i somehow associate other programs to filenames which end in .xyz.zip than to those just ending in .zip?
<Guest48753> Is this the correct channel to ask about Thai input on a QWERTY keyboard?
<dimedo> i'm talking about gnome and nautlius open with system
<indian_munnda> webpigeon: oh
<indian_munnda> hi all can anyone tell me how can i set my color scheme to 32-bit currently it 16-bit. But my virtualbox wants it to be 32-bit. how to change that?
<briancro`> Xarver: I missed the question
<Xarver> Hello, I have a question. I installed YouTotem and it still does not play youtube videos with totem. I tried blocking swf with adblock plus and still won't work. I installed all of the plugins... help?
<Xarver> :P
<mzz> indian_munnda: editing it in xorg.conf may be the way to go, although I'm a bit surprised by it defaulting to 16
<merlinn__> Xarver: did you install restricted extras?
<jrib> dimedo: no idea, but I would try to understand how the mimetype is being set for files ending in .zip (hint: freedesktop.org and the mime database on your computer)
<indian_munnda> mzz: wat to do there
<vass> Hey everyone. Can I use this channel for ubuntu support?
<briancro`> Oh, so you want youtube vids to play externally in totem when you click on a youtube link?
<vass> I have a little problem
<ubuntu_> it's <wowisit112>??
<Xarver> merlinn_: I don't know... How do I install ALL plugins for totem
<mzz> indian_munnda: there should be a DefaultDepth in there somewhere, change that to 32. If there's no DefaultDepth I'd like to see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Xarver> briancro`: Yeah
<Sergeant_Pony> mib_rex4dd, it is working, can't get rid of the background noice and it's a little distorted on playback
<indian_munnda> mzz: dude there is nothing called defaultDepth
<briancro`> Xarver: Im going to see if I can do it now... I never tried before.  Why do you want this?
<Xarver> briancro`: Youtube is kind of slow
<merlinn__> Xarver: i'm not sure if you can.  in windows they have programs that "rip" the flash files from the site and then you can run that externally.  i'm not sure if totem would support this natively or not
<ubuntu_> anyone knows how i can install ubuntu on ext. hd ??
<Xarver> merlinn__: Yes but I want it to run normally when I view any youtube video
<mzz> ubuntu_: as long as you can oot off that hd: just like you'd install it on a regular hd
<mzz> ubuntu_: just pay attention when you reach the partitioning step (make sure the partitions end up on the right drive)
<mzz> s/oot off/boot off/
<luig1> Hi. I accidentally ran a game in fullscreen mode, which ended up setting my resolution to something tiny, like 600x400 or something, so that when I left the game now my desktop doesn't seem to be running properly. (It's usually at 1440x 900 or something like that). How can I fix this from a bash prompt?
<Guest48753> Is this the correct channel to ask about Thai input on a QWERTY keyboard? Am trying to wean my GF off Windows XP.
<fobos1> здравствуйте все. Подскажите пожалуйста: стояла ubuntu 8.10 synaptic предложил обновиться до версии 9.04 (всё это на ноутбуке) после обновления стал тормозить compiz по графике... и даже когда заставка включается графика подтормаживает... кто подскажет что надо постаÐ
<mrwes> ubuntu_, external drive via usb?
<bercik> Hello
<PolitikerALT> luig: xrandr -s 1 && xrandr -s 0
<mzz> luig1: try "xrandr -s 1280x1024" (or whatever your regular resulotion is)
<merlinn__> Xarver: so wait: you want to watch youtube videos externally in totem?  or you just want them to play at all.
<ubuntu_> i tried it before, when i get to that part i can't find the ext. hd. why?
<bercik> Is there some way to downgrade xserver 1.6 to 1.5 in Jaunty please?
<PolitikerALT> luig: I got that often too .. @fobos: I cant see your text - switch to UTF-8 please
<fobos1> здесь кто-нибудь говорит по-Русски?
<mzz> ugh, s/resulotion/resolution/ (I blame laggy ssh for my typing)
<ubuntu_> yes, usb hd.
<PolitikerALT> !ru | fobos1
<ubottu> fobos1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Xarver> merlinn__: I want youtube to use totem instead of the default
<fobos1> thank you, bye
<mrwes> ubuntu_, does your BIOS support booting from a USB drive?
<indian_munnda> mzz: dude there is nothing called defaultDepth
<briancro`> PolitikerALT: brilliant!  I thought he was spamming
<ubuntu_> it's there on the boot menu, so i dont see why not.
<corporatecookie> I rather hate to ask a question I know has been answered ...but im trying to get my all in one printer/scanner to scan wirelessly ...anyone know of a good article ?
<mzz> indian_munnda: as I said: if there's no DefaultDepth please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xukun> if I put this line "pcm.!default spdif" in my ~.asoundrc file then I have sound working but after reboot there is no sound anymore. Any idea?
<mrwes> ubuntu_, you might need to mount the usb drive to see it for installation
<iamhere> search
<wanna_learn_more> hi
<Xarver> hi
<wanna_learn_more> i want to try to configure kernel on 2.6.28 jaunty
<mzz> xukun: hmm, I wonder if that interferes with ubuntu's pulse setup
<wanna_learn_more> whats the first thing i must install.its the header/source or both of them?
<ubuntu_> damn! how do i mount it? and it's partitioned.
<bercik>  Is there some way to downgrade xserver 1.6 to 1.5 in Jaunty please?
<briancro`> Xarver: is it "Youtube Broswer" plugin in Totem?
<merlinn__> ubuntu_: at the step before you choose the drive to partition, try unplugging the external and replugging it in.  this will remount it and it should show up in the dropdown menu
<Xarver> briancro`: well its called YouTotem
<NimO> ?
<NimO> hello
<ubuntu_> that's after choosing "advance" option right?
<xukun> mzz, I removed pulseaudio(apt-get --purge pulseaudio)
<luig1> can I login to the other account on this computer to find out what the resolution is usually set to?
<iamhere> shuush!
<donkey> i need some help. Is there a way to get the keyring program to not ask for a password when i startup????
<indian_munnda> mzz: here is the xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/174381/
<merlinn__> ubuntu_: try it on the screen where you can choose "advance".  then after you replug it in, click advance and click forward.  i had some weird problems having it recognize my thumb drive when i installed it there
<iamhere> there's a really good viral video, I heard
<wanna_learn_more> i want to try to configure kernel on 2.6.28 jaunty
<wanna_learn_more> whats the first thing i must install.its the header/source or both of them?
<mzz> xukun: not sure then. It's really not working and not just not restoring volume/unmute settings?
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntu_: I have no idea if this will work but it's a usb drive so maybe: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<merlinn__> sacarlson: that's more of a live cd that tracks changes
<corporatecookie> has anyone successfully set up a scanner to scan wirelessly ?
<ubuntu_> <sacarlson> i tired it before it didn't work. thx
<xukun> mzz, no I'm sure of that. mzz is there a way to make sure that there is no left overs from pulseaudio loading?
<mzz> xukun: just check pulse is not running and there's no pulse mentioned in your user or sysetm alsa config file
<indian_munnda> mzz: here is the xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/174381/
<ubuntu_> <merlinn>ok. one more thing, the ext. hd. is partitioned to 2 drives, one has files in it already, and the other one is unallocated.
<mzz> indian_munnda: yeah, I saw. Sorry, I'm behind pretty laggy ssh right now. Reading as soon as I've managed to load it :)
<xukun> mzz, I'm not sure I fellow but I will look around
<indian_munnda> mzz: ok dude
<Xarver> briancro`: I think totem works with youtube now but there is no buttons
<Xarver> are
<donkey> i need some help. Is there a way to get the keyring program to not ask for a password when i startup.. Its asking for my network manager program and i want it to start without it having to input a password ????
<llutz> !umtsmon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umtsmon
<iamhere> security sucks assh
<Geier> donkey: isn't there some kind of "don't ask for pw"?
<bercik> Guys, i would like to downgrade xserver to 1.5 but i want to keep Jaunty. Could You help me please?
<donkey> geier have no idea i couldnt find it
<iamhere> barock, just quit, resiGN.
<sacarlson> ﻿donkey:  I think maybe you want sudo to not need a password.  that can be done
<briancro`> Xarver: This will let you browse and play from within Totem http://www.ehow.com/how_4825154_movie-player-watch-youtube-videos.html
<briancro`> Xarver: I am still working on how to switch the default player to Totem in Firefox
<iamhere> ya'll sho du like lookin' at USELF's
<donkey> sacarlson how do i do that?
<mne> Hi. On a thinkpad x61 i have a strange usb problem: while usb storage devices work, all other devices (keyboards, mice, serial dongles, bluetooth dongles, ...) do not work at all. Neither the kernel writes anything to the log nor does lsusb show any the connected devices. Did anyone else have these problems ?
<mzz> Xarver: there's really two parts to this: get totem to play youtube stuff at all, and get firefox to open totem. For the latter I'm pretty sure you'll need a firefox extension, not (just) a firefox plugin.
<sacarlson> sudo! donkey
<Xarver> ok
<indian_munnda> mzz: got any thing dude?
<sacarlson> !sudo donkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo donkey
<sacarlson> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mzz> mne: curious. Does lsusb show both the usb 1 and usb 2 hub?
<donkey> sacarlson i tried sudo! donkey / !sudo donkey nothing worked
<mne> mzz, yes. And also storage devices (if one is connected). But all other devices do not show up
<pw-toxic> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mzz> indian_munnda: sorry, looking now. This connection is atrocious (I'm uploading data through ssh, lag of a second or so, and no usable local browser)
<donkey> join #gnome
<indian_munnda> mzz: ok thanx
<cutout> Hi, my touchpad is not working on ubuntu9.04
<sacarlson> donkey add aline to your sudoers   username ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<gbear14275> Hey guys looking around the net with a friend and he was asking if there was a familiy freindly variant of Ubuntu or linux in general.  Anyone have any recomendations?
<doc|work> gbear14275: because ubuntu is not family friendly?
<tank-man> gbear14275, ubuntu is the familiy freindly distro
<thahauss> Can someone please help me restore windows into Grub?  I've read countless forums but what I'm doing doesn't seem to be working, when I select "windows 7" from the boot list I'm getting "BOOTMGR not found".  I added this into grub for windows title Windows 7
<thahauss> map (hd0,3) (hd1,0)
<thahauss> map (hd1,0) (hd0,3)
<thahauss> rootnoverify (hd0,3)
<thahauss> makeactive
<FloodBot3> thahauss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thahauss> chainloader +1, please help!
<mzz> indian_munnda: "Depth 24, framebuffer bpp 32". What was the exact error from VirtualBox?
<gbear14275> doc|work: lol, no was thinking of a version with family/content filters built in... i've never played around with edubuntu but was thinking that by chance.
<cutout> Hi, my touchpad is not working on ubuntu9.04
<sacarlson> donkey: username must be changed to the user you want to not need a password for sudo
<doc|work> gbear14275: maybe one of the educational variations?
<indian_munnda> mzz: it says the guest OS can only run in 32-bit color scheme
<gbear14275> doc|work: thats what I was kinda thinking... ok thanks
<mzz> indian_munnda: I think you need to reconfigure the guest, not the host. The host is ubuntu?
<thahauss> Can someone please help me restore windows into Grub?  I've read countless forums but what I'm doing doesn't seem to be working, when I select "windows 7" from the boot list I'm getting "BOOTMGR not found".  I added this into grub for windows, http://pastebin.ca/1425525
<indian_munnda> mzz: how to do that?
<donkey> sacarlson its on my other computer and i did change the name to what it should be and it still isnt working
<mzz> indian_munnda: the host is ubuntu, right? According to Xorg.0.log it is running in 24 bit color, which makes sense. What's the guest? Can it be reconfigured to run in 24 (or 32) bit color too?
<vbgunz> I have 2 1920x1080 screens. I have a terminal on my second window. I cannot click pass a certain distance of this terminal on its right hand side. any one know what this limitation is called and better, how to address this limitation?
<sacarlson> you would probly have to create a script that is run that has the line sudo network-manger  or whatever the command that isn't running is
<j0ve> I am attempting to get fusesmb to work. The howtos on the web say to add fuse to the modules to be loaded, but I cannot find that module anywhere. Has the procedure for fuse systems changed with jaunty?
<Chicken_combo> help! how do i disable the logon screen so it auto boots with no prompt? ive tried many forums but everyone is giving invalid commands.....
<mikebeecham> hi there, does anyone know the best way to file share between Ubuntu and my Mac (where all my media is located)?
<indian_munnda> mzz: i have installed BACKTRACK3 in the virtual box as a guest OS.
<sacarlson> ﻿donkey: is it in some boot script or where is this error coming from?
<cutout> Hi, my touchpad is not working on ubuntu9.04
<poty> any opera/ubuntu usr ¿?
<default_556> is there an alternative to sysv-init to use kernel-parameter or which asks very early in the boot for different hard- and software-profiles?
<mzz> indian_munnda: I don't know how to reconfgure that one.
<sacarlson> donkey: does sudo still require a password after the visudoer change?
<default_556> which is compatible to upstart
<indian_munnda> mzz: ok me trying dude
<Chicken_combo> How do i disable the login screen so it auto boots with no prompt?
<jrib> Chicken_combo: erm, no prompt?
<jrib> Chicken_combo: that means you don't want a text prompt?
<yacc> Anyone got an idea why maximus is not displaying the window icons/window title in the panel?
<mneptok> Chicken_combo: desktop or laptop?
<briancro> Chicken_combo: System>Administration>Login Window
<mneptok> Chicken_combo: if you're talking about a laptop, that's an extremely poor idea.
<mdgeorge> hello
<donkey> sacarlson i believe its a boot script cause one i restart it prompts for a password to connect to the internet
<pw-toxic> hi - i have installed gnome-do with the ryhtmbox plugin.. i can select all the songs, but if i press enter on gnome-do, nothing happens..
<pw-toxic> same with the pidgin plugin
<pw-toxic> i really would like to have this feature ;(
<mikai> how to change modeline with gedit ? cannot configure it in menu or with gconf-editor ...
<ryan_> whats a good music app for linux?
<donkey> sacarlson it says (the application 'networkmanager applet' (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants acccess to the default keyring but it is locked
<sacarlson> ﻿Chicken_combo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672240
<briancro> ryan_: I like Rythymbox, that comes default.  I use last.fm all of the time
<mdgeorge> ryan_: I've also recently tried rb and been quite happy with it
<ryan_> i see.
<merlinn_> donkey: system->administration->authorizations  -- try adding your user to the explicit grants on network manager
<briancro> ryan_: Amarok is another really full featured player that is normally on KDE desktops but works in Gnome vey well
<ryan_> ive used amarok a while back, i didn't really like it though.
<mdgeorge> ryan_: I was using mplayer on a terminal before that :)
<ryan_> thats right, i used amarok in pclinuxos, which is KDE
<sacarlson> ﻿donkey:  I just tried running it with sudo and without and it did nothing for me.  not sure I have it installed
<sacarlson> ﻿donkey: maybe we should fix the keyring if that's what it wants
<mdgeorge> I have a friend with a borked itunes install.  she wants me to copy out her music and put it on a CD.  can I do that with my ubuntu machine?
<mdgeorge> I don't know the state of the art for decoding music from the itunes store
<donkey> sacarlson
<sacarlson> donkey: did you read this untuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874
<sacarlson> opps
<sacarlson> donkey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874
<donkey> sacarlson what can i fix in the keyring i know the password
<briancro> mdgeorge: She bought the music in iTunes?
<mdgeorge> yeah
<hyihBD_RXC> hello, which flash module ( plugin ) is responsible for the autoplay button?
<hyihBD_RXC> gnash? adobe? nonfree?
<zzznn> yes
<kixs> How would you guys go about parsing network interfaces with php? Just use cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep auto and parse it?
<thahauss> I'm trying to boot my windows 7 partition from grub without success, I'm getting "BOOTMGR" not found, can someone please help me with this?
<merlinn_> thahauss: did you try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7286400
<sacarlson> ﻿kixs:  what are you trying to get the ip address?
<briancro> mdgeorge: Maybe this will help?  looks like a lot more trouble than reinstalling iTunes http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/145814-how-transfer-your-windows-itunes-library-ubuntu.html
<joe-mac> anybody here got hdmi audio working?
<Jinxed553> could someone help me turn off my restricted video drivers without being able to boot into ubuntu
<thahauss> merlinn_, thank you for the link, I did but I'm not sure exactly what to put into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chuck_>  joe-mac what video card
<sacarlson> ﻿Jinxed553:  no video when gnome comes up?  what video card do you have?
<victorzerefos> Hello
<victorzerefos> is there anybody who can help me with the ubuntu?
<merlinn_> thahauss: what's the contents of menu.lst right now?
<mdgeorge> briancro: thanks, I'll give that a try
<victorzerefos> HELLOOOOO! IS THERE ANY BOD THE UBUNTU?Y WHO'S ABLE TO HELP ME WITH
<Pupuser402-3> Hello !
<fari0> hi, my glxgears bring me  200 pfs, but urban terror brings me only 8
<donkey> sacarlson on my ubuntu laptop that im using now why do i never have that problem with keyring manager?
<briancro> victorzerefos: not before you ask a question
<chuck_> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fari0> what im doing wrong?
<alexandre> Hi all, I am having a problem... If I activate the nVidia drivers, firefox and xchat (and I'm sure other programs too but not all like the system manager) seem to freeze.
<thahauss> merlinn_, http://pastebin.ca/1425542
<sacarlson> ﻿donkey: I don't have problems with it.  it just works.  I'm not sure
<eduardo> hello guys
<sacarlson> ﻿donkey: did that link relate to your problem?
<joe-mac> chuck_: i've got a geforce 9500GS
<thahauss> merlinn_, windows 7 created two partitions, one is /dev/sda3 which is 100mb, and /dev/sda4 which is 70gb and flagged as boot
<nibsa1242b> should I have a /dev/usbscanner if a scanner is plugged in? because I don't
<eduardo> i have a problem with cairo-dock... there are no themas in it
<eduardo> someone could help me?
<donkey> sacarlson the other laptop i have is having the problem
<mikebeecham> hi there, does anyone know the best way to file share between Ubuntu and my Mac (where all my media is located)?
<merlinn_> thahauss: okay, give me a sec to take a look
<thahauss> merlinn_, ok thank you
<sacarlson> ﻿donkey: did you read the link?
<Kangarooo> does xubuntu and ubuntu has GDM?
<chuck_>  joe-mac Sorry do not know anything about   nvidia
<joe-mac> ah, ok
<joe-mac> anybody else got hdmi audio on ubuntu wi th a 9500GS?
<donkey> sacarlson yes i did read the link
<Zero123> hello
<sacarlson> ﻿donkey: not your problem?
<Zero123> are you a donkey hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<donkey> sacarlson the first post is but i dont want to have to download that i never did it with the last one
<merlinn_> thahauss: can you pastebin sfdisk -l /dev/sda
<merlinn_> thahauss: are you dual booting on the same drive or different drives
<thahauss> merlinn_, the same drive, sure 1 sec
<thahauss> merlinn_, http://pastebin.ca/1425548
<sacarlson> ﻿donkey: sorry that link look very old
<donkey> uhhh oh
<Sponce> hi to you
<donkey> i tried to remove key ring and it fuck up my computer
<Sponce> my computer is stuck in 1600x1200, even though my monitor's natural state is 1680x1050
<Sponce> any advice?
<ahtmly2k> help: my sound recorder won't start..
<thahauss> Sponce, verify you have the correct video drivers installed
<Jinxed553> sacarlson: I have an ati card... i can't get to the point where you type in your username
<chuck_>  joe-mac it might not be the nvidia driver when you go to system/preferences/sound do you see hdmi and if so when you press test do you hear sound
<Mo0oSaH> Anyone find a work around to legacy ati cards with 9.04?
<Sponce> Jinxed553, if you type ctrl - alt - F11 once you think it's loaded you can get terminal access
<sacarlson> ﻿donkey: I think I would create a new user and login to that account and see if that problem goes away.  if it does just delete the broken user configs
<thahauss> merlinn_, still there?
<merlinn_> thahauss: hmm i dont see any sites that refer to the way your grub section about windows7 is set up.  where did you read it?
<Jinxed553> Sponce: it just gets to a screen when where there is like 3 copies of the loading logo and status bar spread out smaller than usual and some weird symbols on the top (chinese?)
<ahtmly2k> help: my sound recorder won't start..
<quaal> how do i list groups and their gid's
<Jinxed553> Sponce: what would i do once i got to terminal anyway
<chuck_> Mo0oSaH, radeon/radeonhd
<thahauss> merlinn_, my grub is probably wrong, I've been trying several things, I'm new to linux
<Mo0oSaH> radeon HD
<sacarlson> ﻿Jinxed553: can you boot as a single user?  or I guess safe mode?
<thahauss> merlinn_, can you advise what I need to enter in menu.lst ?
<Sponce> Jinxed553: sounds a bit weird for me, it's just a workaround that can be useful if you know what to delete/reset via command line. Sorry
<Dr_Willis> i dident have to do anything special with menu.lst to boot windows 7 -> my grub menu.lst --> http://pastebin.com/f8b07188
<merlinn_> thahauss: look at what this guy did: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<merlinn_> thahauss: yours won't be 0,1 though
<Mo0oSaH> chuck_: there are no decent OSS drivers atm :(
<rbrunhuber> Anyone who can help with a rtl8187 chip Netgear WG111v2 and Intrepid?
<Jinxed553> sacarlson: let me try
<Jinxed553> brb
<Jinxed553> well
<Jinxed553> actually sacarlson what would i do once I boot
<X-tremAl_Raven> How to use SynCE? I've connected my HTC Diamond to PC, set up Partnership, choose Calendar, Files and Tasks. Now how do I actually sync my phone data with PC?
<merlinn_> thahauss: did you install ubuntu first or windows first
<chuck_> Mo0oSaH, I use the Radeonhd driver with no complaints
<predatorian> sponce - have you tried CTRL+ALT+F1 or any of hose?
<predatorian> those*
<traemccombs> hey guys, how do I upgrae my dist from 8.10 -> 9.04 from the command line.  I'm using ubuntu as a server.
<thahauss> merlinn_, ubuntu first, windows 7 wiped out grub, I restored grub, and now trying to add windows 7 to the list
<Sponce> Mo0oSaH, man i totally feel you. ATi and Linux = bad times right now. i had to upgrade to 9.04 just to get my GPU to work, and it's still not doing it's job right
<merlinn_> thahauss: i think your menu.list will say 0,3 or 0,4... i'm not sure which one is the install
<Jinxed553> traemccombs: then why risk updating... do you need any of the new features
<zerothis>  I have a USB harddrive with a live bootable partitiion and a partition with a normal instalation. how can set it up to select which to boot?
<Mo0oSaH> chuck_: what card do you have? Did you get a warning during the upgrade?  There is a huge thread on the forums with everyone complaining about how ATI made relatively newer cards legacy
<merlinn_> thahauss: try both
<traemccombs> Jinxed553: well...it's not a mission critical server...  but was just curious
<cafree> I need to get firewire for my system and am thinking of buying a firewire card to install.  How is ubuntu's hardware support for those?  Do I need to be careful of which one I buy?
<thahauss> merlinn_, ok I sure will, do I need to run the "update-grub" command? i came across that while researching
<sacarlson> ﻿Jinxed553: then maybe you could modify the file at /etc/X11/xorg.conf   change the line with device   to device "vesa"
<Jinxed553> traemccombs: it is up to you... I just know I wass extremly frustrated after one upgrade and everything that i had spent lots of time setting up to my liking was screwed up
<merlinn_> no, that generates a menu.lst
<merlinn_> itll overwrite your changes
<Dr_Willis> cafree:  the few i have tried - had no issues.   ive not needed them in ages however. One was built into sound card, one was a stand alone pci card
<paco> im having problems with my ati radeon 9200 Xorg eats all the cpu
<sacarlson> ﻿Jinxed553: that will at least get you to boot gnome then you will have to find a working better driver for you ati
<traemccombs> Jinxed553: aye... yeah I'm aware of those things...
<thahauss> merlinn_, ok, I really, really appreciate your time thanks a ton for the help
<Mo0oSaH> Sponce: do you have 3d enabled>? What card do you have?
<paco> in jaunty
<merlinn_> thahauss: no problem, i hope it works
<thahauss> merlinn_, I'm going to restart and cross my fingers :)
<Jinxed553> alright brb
<merlinn_> thahauss: mine will be crossed too =)
<paco> does any one know how to fix it
<paco> ?
<cafree> Dr_Willis, I'm not really knowledgeable about firewire at all, but I think I have an old soundblaster with firewire.  If I install that would I be able to use its port to transfer video from my camcorder?
<paco> when i was having intrepid it was working correctly
<Dr_Willis> cafree:  should work. try it and see.
<Mo0oSaH> paco: are you using fglrx drivers?
<Dr_Willis> cafree:  with some frirewire stuff you may need to load the modules manually.
<paco> hmmmm how do i know if i am using fglrx
<paco> ?
<mikebeecham> hi there, does anyone know the best way to file share between Ubuntu and my Mac (where all my media is located)?
<Ubuntudad> How do direct a message at a user using xchat?
<chuck_> paco, fglrxinfo in terminal
<sacarlson> ﻿cafree: I had firewire working in linux about 5 years ago with debian with my sony digital pc100 cam.  But I haven't played with it in years.  so there is hope
<bastid_raZor> mikebeecham; scp or mount the directory locally via ssh
<yaris123456789> how do i remove a file in several deep subdir, and remove that entire subdir at same time ?
<dooner> mikebeecham, media is on the mac and you want to see if from an ubuntu install?
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  depends on your needs.  using ssh and 'sshfs' is rather easy to get going. or set up some samba/shares.. if ox-s supports nfs. that may be 'fastest' but might be harder to setup
<mikebeecham> dooner: correct mate
<cafree> sacarlson, thanks.  I'll try to find my old card and buy a cable, see what happens
<Vittorio> hi guyz
<Vittorio> can anyone help me to fix my sound card drivers
<paco> it says that the package its not installed
<Vittorio> ??
<sebsebseb> hi
<mikebeecham> Dr Willis.  Are there any speed restrictions when using ssh, as I will be streaming media across the network
<Mo0oSaH> paco: then you're using open source drivers, they are really buggy at the moment
<chuck_> paco, well that answered your question
<Vittorio> any1?
<paco> so what do i have to do
<paco> ?
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  i stream videos find with sshfs   try it and see i guess.
<bastid_raZor> yaris123456789; rm -R /path/to/folder
<Mo0oSaH> paco: try to install fglrx to see if that fixes the issues, there are a few howtos, just google them.
<dooner> mikebeecham, turn on filesharing on the mac (that will use SMB) and you should be able to connect (all my media is stored on NFS servers so I not 100% sure how to do it on ubuntu :))
<jetienne> q. what is the name of the default video player in ubuntu
<JustSomething> Totem, I think
<PhotoJim> mikebeecham: NFS or Samba will be faster.  you can also use Apple networking with Linux, although I've never done it.
<paco> thanks i hope its not too complicate, im new in these things
<jetienne> JustSomething: ok
<bastid_raZor> jetienne; in gnome/ubuntu it is totem
<Debolaz> After upgrading from hardy to jaunty, there's a very noticable degradation in sound quality.. Are there any big obvious reasons for this I should check?
<mikebeecham> PhotoJim: How easy is NFS to set up?  I want something that will work really well, but I'm not a great user of Linux, so will need easy instructions to follow :D
<Mo0oSaH> paco: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<paco> 9.04
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  takes me all of 5 min on 2 linux box's :) may be harder on OSX
<dooner> mikebeecham, I Not sure OSX client can do NFS.  best to stick with SMB (samba)
<yaris123456789> bastid_raZor: can i tell it to ignore parent directory
<Dr_Willis> OS-X has bsd for the core and cant do NFS? :()
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis: dooner thanks...will try and get Samba set up.
<Dr_Willis> or proberly cant do it as nicely :)
<Vittorio> need help with my sound card any1 ?
<PhotoJim> mikebeecham: NFS has a learning curve.  the hardest thing about it is that users on Linux, BSD and OS X have user numbers as well as names, and to serve between machines using NFS, user names and numbers need to match.  OS X doesn't start numbering users at 1000 like Linux does, so you have to renumber the users on the Mac and then modify the file ownership.  I managed it in about an hour, but for a newbie it's probably slightly intense. :)
<dooner> Dr_Willis, I not sure OSX (not server) can act as a NFS server by default :)
<paco> im using ubuntu jaunty
<lenswipe> msg NickServ identify
<lenswipe> hey there guys
<lenswipe> can someone talk a look at something for me
<bastid_raZor> yaris123456789; the parent directory will not be deleted .. if you tell it to rm folder1 inside of folder2 by this means. rm -R /folder2/folder1 it'll only remove folder1
<mikebeecham> PhotoJim: might just go with Samba :D   Is there any difference in performance between Samba and SSH?
<paco> but as i said , when i had intrepid everything worked correctly
<Dr_Willis> dooner:  but OS-X is supposed to magicially make everything trivial.. (ill shut up now) :P
<lenswipe> can someone take a look at this for me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7296372#post7296372
<Linkadmin> has anyone ever tried to move their whole system from 32 to 64bit without reinstalling from scratch?
<Phlexonance> hi, my Ubuntu 8.04 can't open new internet connections after a certain amount of time, I'm connected to my (small, local) ISP via a CAT5 and pppoe, when the error happens, I can't even ping anymore whilst old connections stay open, like IRC for example
<paco> now Xorg eats all my cpu
<chuck_> Mo0oSaH, I just installed the driver from git I do not use the fglrx driver from ati it is to buggy for me
<Dr_Willis> Linkadmin:  im not sure thats really possible
<PhotoJim> mikebeecham: NFS > Samba > sshfs in terms of speed.
<Linkadmin> me neither
<dooner> Dr_Willis,  hehe.  It might, I've never tried to run an NFS server on OSX (non server). I use OpenSolaris for them : (and I'll shutup now as well... )
<paco> so should i or should i not install fglrx
<PhotoJim> mikebeecham: are you using your Mac as the server, or your Linux box?
<lenswipe> could someone take a look at something for me as im having problems with a samba domain controller: heres the forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7296372#post7296372
<Debolaz> It's like something tries to overamplify the sound, yet there's no increase in sound volume.
<Mo0oSaH> chuck_: does "glxinfo | grep direct" give you Yes for direct rendering?
<mikebeecham> PhotoJim: Max
 * Debolaz doesn't like the idea of having to downgrade to hardy just to be able to listen to music.
<mikebeecham> all media is on an external usb, attached to the max
<mikebeecham> Linux is upstairs
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: can't even ping anything on your local network address mask
<mikebeecham> where I want to stream the media to
<PhotoJim> Debolaz: do you still have older kernels installed?  try booting with an older one and seeing if your audio comes back.  sometimes kernel bugs affect audio.
<dooner> mikebeecham, I would just go with Samba, Since the turning on File Sharing under prefs on the mac using SMB, and samba will easily talk to i.
<Debolaz> PhotoJim: Will try.
<mikebeecham> dooner: ok mate
<mikebeecham> thanks
<lenswipe> is anyone able to help me with my samba domain controller?
<lenswipe> i cant get my clients logged on properly
<PhotoJim> Debolaz: if that works, just remember to try newer ones when they come out.  my Intel audio was broken awhile, but the last kernel update fixed it.
<lenswipe> i even made a forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7296372#post7296372
<chuck_> Mo0oSaH, yes it does
<lenswipe> anyone?
<itnom> Hello guys
<paco> anyone help?
<itnom> I'm not really sure if this is the right place to ask
<lenswipe> can someone give me a hand with my samba domain controller
<lenswipe> i cant get it to log clients on properly
<Mo0oSaH> chuck_: hmm, I envy you... which card do you have?
<lenswipe> anyone?
<itnom> but do you know of any good research paper about the adoption of Linux in the Government/ corporations?
<briancro> lenswipe: relax, if someone has an answer they will chime in soon.
<Phlexonance> sacarlson, I have only tried pinging www.google.com
<lenswipe> birancro: im just repating so that if someone is on here and just gets back from tea or whatever they are able to see my question
<paco> need help xorg eats all my cpu  ubuntu jaunty
<Debolaz> PhotoJim: Which kernel version does hardy currently use?
<Sponce> itnom check out some European countries
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: does it resolve a number?
<lenswipe> biranco: ive tried ##samba but for some reason there is never anyone there
<brian_> hello
<briancro> lenswipe: no worries, but it looked like you asked it 3 times in 10 lines
<brian_> i have compiled a hello world file
<zerothis> itnom: the US Department of Defense has published some papers. But I don't know them specifically, try googling "Department of Defense" "open source"
<jadams_> I've been using jaunty for a while.  I'm seeing old-style notifications for the past couple of weeks, not the new pretty ones.  I had kind of just hoped an update would fix it, but no such luck.  Anyone seen this before?
<Sponce> a couple of European cities entire governments have adopted Linux. Brussels or something i think
<lenswipe> biranco: kk
<chuck_> paco, here is a guide to install drivers from ati http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<brian_> but when i enter ./helloworld.o in bash i get a permission denied error, what gives?
<psilikon> is there a kde4 metapackage i can just apt-get?
<psilikon> for 9.04?
<itnom> Zerothis: Thanks man!
<Phlexonance> scarlson, to be honest, I didn't try a nslookup
<Sponce> brian chmod +x helloworld.o
<paco> chuck, thanks so the problem is the driver that i have?
<zerothis> no US govenment agencies are totally linux yet, but a few are definitly headed in that direction.
<brian_> Phlexonance: Now I get:./helloworld.o: cannot execute binary file
<victorzerefos> someone can help me
<sacarlson> ﻿lenswipe:  you might want to try this gui package to setup samba:  system-config-samba
<merlinn_> brian_: that's an object file, not an executable
<Sponce> :color
<merlinn_> brian_: try "gcc -o executable source.c
<victorzerefos> can I install some program outside ubuntu
<lenswipe> scarlson: thanks, its not an issue with setting it up, i suspect its just a permissions problem on the netlogon folder, but im trying to find out if im right or now
<victorzerefos> just like: msn or winrar
<lenswipe> scarlson: not*
<Digital7>  If I create an OpenVPN server in Ubuntu, do all of the client machines need to have OpenVPN installed, or can they simply use the built-in Windows VPN connection client?
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: ping should return a number then start trying to ping no number seen in ping?
<dooner> brian_, how did you compile it?
<pm2> Hi - does anyone know of free linux software that can take a set of latitude/longitude points, and plot them using free map data of some sort (topographical preferably)?
<brian_> first i tried geany
<brian_> then i did g++ helloworld.cpp
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: if no number then you problem is i DNS  if number are seen then maybe a routing problem
<Sponce> brian g++ helloworld.c -o helloworld.exe
<Phlexonance> scarlson, next time (which will undoubtley come in an hour or so) I'll see if the problem is the dns
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: or a firewall problem
<briancro> I just started RBox after someone asked about it and I am loving last.fm
<Phlexonance> scarlson, I have no router and no firewall
<dooner> brian_, or could also do make helloworld (default make rules should work...)
<chuck_> paco, I do not know what driver you have if you installed the fglrx driver and fglrxinfo says not installed you did something wrong and it fell back to the vesa driver
<brian_> um ubuntu uses .exes?
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: if you use dhcp then you do have a router it's just setup auto.  this hapens in an hour maybe your dhcp lease expire is set to that?
<sebsebseb> brian_: no
<Phlexonance> sacarlson, *I* do no thave a router, the cat5 goes straight to my ISP
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: so you setup a static ip address?
<paco> hmmmmm i havent installed ftglrx
<Phlexonance> sacarlson, no, it's dhcp, as I've said
<xy|ox> brian_, geany got a "build" button where it will compile your code
<dooner> brian_, it doesn't, but there is no reason  you cannot name a file .exe . but the .exe wouldn't be use to tell the system the file is executable.
<sebsebseb> brian_: you need Wine to open exes in a Linux distro,  however  Wine can't run every Windows program
<ubuntumachine> i need help..im trying to get write permission to an external drive that already has info...
<sebsebseb> ubuntumachine: ok  open the terminal
<paco> chuck, i havent installed  ftglrx
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, ok
<Sponce> brian i only suggested it to make it clear to you what is a .c, .exe and later on other files like .h
<merlinn_> brian_: gpp -o executablename sourcename.cpp
<brian_> ok i got it to work
<sebsebseb> ubuntumachine: gksudo nautilus    be careful with that since your root/admin for all the files on your Ubuntu install with that,  so don't delete something by mistake
<touch> hi i got a problem, when i try to install ubuntu gparted freezes the sytem when it trys to format the hdd this error only happens with a 64bit installation. Does anyone can help me with this ?
<brian_> wtf does geany hide the build option away?
<brian_> compile is useless...
<Sponce> makes sense to do the sourcename first considering there is tabbed completion
<pmvalente> hello, I'm made the update from 8.10 to 9.04, but the kernel still the 2.6.27-11 and grup still said 8.10, but I'm in 9.04. someone could help me?
<merlinn_> they both work
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, ok....
<sebsebseb> ubuntumachine: then  get  into computer  or   maybe  /media or /mnt  where your external hard disk is.   right click go to properites,   and  you can change the permissions for it
<brian_> guys hello world is really really slow...
<brian_> this doesnt seem right
<shadeslayer> hi anyone who can help me get 4 wallpapers on 4 workspaces and display my desktop icons too?
<brian_> it takes like 2 seconds to appear, is that normal?
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: you mean it's left the old kernel on from 8.10?
<merlinn_> brian_:  its the coder :)
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, that didnt work
<thewrathjr> has anyone used 9.04 server or only 8.04 server lts?
<shadeslayer> thewrathjr: better ask in #ubuntu-server
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: well next time it hapens or you can record it now is look at the numbers provided for DNS at /etc/resolv.conf  and ping those numbers when you get the error to see if the problem is on the isp side.  if you have a local device you should see if you can ping that also
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, i tried to change from root to myuser and that didnt work..and i tried to change file acces to write and read and that didnt work
<pmvalente> sebsebseb: yes
<brian_> merlin_: I might not be the best coder but I am pretty sure my hello world code should be very fast
<dooner> brian_, how slow is your computer :)  Also is it just a single cout statement or is it something more complicated ?
<brian_> Just a cout
<brian_> my computer should be fast
<shadeslayer> brian_: compiling a C++ program??
<brian_> i am using 64 bit ubuntu
<merlinn_> brian_: totally kidding.  pastebin your source for us to look at
<Phlexonance> sacarlson, I have no local device but I'll try to ping the dns servers
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, error   The owner could not be changed.
<sebsebseb> ubuntumachine: it should just  find it  with  gksudo nautilus
<sebsebseb> ubuntumachine: and what I said
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  ubuntumachine
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: you should also try to ping the gateway address
<Sponce> anyone know if this terminal IRC client supports colour?
<ubottu> ubuntumachine: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<brian_> http://rafb.net/p/wDzy9y65.html
<brian_> there is my code
<brian_> hard to get simpler than that
<shadeslayer> Sponce: irssi does that
<paco> does anyone know how to fix my problem, xorg is eatting all my cpu im using jaunty
<Phlexonance> sacarlson, how do I find out what the gateway's adress is
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, Error The destination is read-only.
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: you should have the newer one as well
<touch> j
<shadeslayer> brian_: lose the #
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, i tried changing the FIle Access to Write and Read..and it didnt work
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: sudo route   will return your router info the default line will be your gateway address
<sebsebseb> ubuntumachine: change the group and that as well,  you don't want root for anything
<merlinn_> brian_: why the sleep(5)?
<sebsebseb> ubuntumachine: you want your user name
<Sponce> shadeslayer i'll check it out
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, i got an error when i changed it to my username
<brian_> So the text stays on my screen?
<chuck_> paco, you can install it from the guide i sent you It is all cut and past just read the whole thing, I am not saying the fglrx driver is bad i just do not like it
<sebsebseb> ubuntumachine: which was?
<ubuntumachine> ubuntumachine
<paco> ok
<paco> chuck, ill try it
<paco> chuck, thanks
<xy|ox> brian_, cout<<"Hail Texas"<<endl;
<Phlexonance> sacarlson: sudo route does not reveal the ip of my gateway
<pmvalente> yes in /boot have config-2.6.28-11 and vmcoreinfo-2.6.28-11 and initrd.img-2.6.28-11, and how could I do the update myself
<paco> chuck_, thanks
<merlinn_> brian_: are you not running it from a terminal?  it should stay on your screen anyway
<chuck_> paco, your welcome
<pmvalente> sebsebseb:yes in /boot have config-2.6.28-11 and vmcoreinfo-2.6.28-11 and initrd.img-2.6.28-11, and how could I do the update myself
<dooner> brian_, remove the sleep (5) and see if gets faster.  I think iostream is buffered, so it could just be waiting ...
<shadeslayer> brian_: or getch() , if its supported :P
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, this is the error i got....  The owner could not be changed.
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: you have no default?
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: let's find out what kernel your running at the moment. if you don't already know
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: uname -r   in the terminal
<Phlexonance> sacarlson: default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<sebsebseb> ubuntumachine: make sure it's  the gksudo nautilus one
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, i did
<brian_> thats really weird
<Debolaz> Hmm, switching kernels didn't have any effect on the sound problem.
<pmvalente> sebsebseb: 2.6.27-11-generic
<therealpxc> hello. Is there anyone here who knows something about persistent USB installs and can explain to me the advantage of using the USB Creator versus a straight install to an external HDD?
<therealpxc> does it affect the life of the drive, bootability, etc?
<Debolaz> I guess there's no choice but to downgrade from jaunty back to hardy to fix the problem.
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: oh pppoe is not the same as dhcp
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, i did gksudo nautilus...went to /media...right clicked Iomega - properties - permission
<brian_> sleep(5) was the culprit -- on windows system("pause") doesn't slow my program down, I guess linux is bloatware...
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: maybe you already got it installed, if not you can probably install it from the repo,  and you can even get a slightly later kernel  if you use a ppa
<shadeslayer> therealpxc: no real difference apart from boot-times
<merlinn_> brian_: pause is different than sleep(5)
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: then all you can ping is the dns
<Phlexonance> sacarlson, yes
<xy|ox> brian_, you should use the line i wrote, so your output get flushed inmediately
<pmvalente> sebsebseb: ppa?
<dooner> brian_, linux != bloatware , read about buffered IO
<merlinn_> therealpxc: actually, the USB creator is like a live cd.  straight install is the traditional type of install
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: normalley only recommended for more experiended users
<chuck_> paco, you still here
<merlinn_> therealpxc: persistent is like a live cd that tracks changes.  still not really a traditional install
<therealpxc> merlinn_: Yes, I know, but why would you want a LiveCD-like install?
<shadeslayer> therealpxc: USB creator will format to fat32 (low boot speed) whereas complete install will give ext 4 (faster)
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: does it give you an ip address?
<paco> chuck_, yes
<Phlexonance> sacarlson, what do you mean
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: ,but  Ubuntu only does security updates, and so using ppa's is a way to get even later  packages
<merlinn_> therealpxc: im not sure full install to a USB device was possible until the last version or two
<sebsebseb> !ppa >  pmvalente
<ubottu> pmvalente, please see my private message
<merlinn_> therealpxc: but it definitely is smaller than a full install
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: does ifconfig   return an ip address?
<paco> chuck_, ?
<ubuntumachine> anyone know?
<therealpxc> merlinn_: Ah, and you also get to specify how much space is used for persistent changes, etc.
<chuck_> paco, go here and make sure your card is not on the list if it is your only option is the open source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/9.4
<shadeslayer> therealpxc: i would suggest a full install :)
<Debolaz> Hmm.. it seems like ubuntu jaunty especially dislikes mixing audio. Trying to mix several audio streams together makes the sound all choppy.
<psychic> is there any way i can make a startup password so people cant just turn on the computer?
<Phlexonance> sacarlson, sure
<Whitor> hi. Does anyone know how to get X11VNC to remain active after a client exit? If I establish a vnc connection to my x11vnc server... when I exit -thats it. I have to drive back into work if I want to reconnect again... the server shuts down on client exit.
<paco> my ati card is radeon 9200
<ubuntumachine> gksudo nautilus did not work....is there another solution
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance: ok that's all I can tell ya
<paco> chuck_, my ati card is radeon 9200
<unop> psychic, that depends on the motherboard/BIOS
<dooner> brian_, if you want to leave the sleep add an << endl to the end of the line to flush the buffer.
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  ubuntumachine
<ubottu> ubuntumachine: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<shadeslayer> so no one on my 4 wallpaper question?
<paco> chuck_, no its not there
<psychic> unop how can i check
<psychic> ?
<therealpxc> shadeslayer: Sounds like a plan. I tried it a bit ago, but like a dumbass, I forgot to tell Ubuntu to install GRUB to the not to the MBR of my primary HDD, but the boot record of the external lol. I had to fix GRUB from a LiveCD and the first time I forgot to set up the chroot properly (by remounting /proc within the chroot, etc.)
<merlinn_> therealpxc: right, the casper partition
<therealpxc> So I figured this time I'd be a bit more careful
<sacarlson> ﻿Phlexonance:  it's been a long time since I used dialup with pppoe  sorry I'm stale there
<JustSomething> !permissions > JustSomething
<ubottu> JustSomething, please see my private message
<sponce> yay tabbed completion and colour, thanks for the recommendation shadeslayer
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, ????
<Phlexonance> sacarlson, thx for now, I'll ask again here later after the next round
<shadeslayer> therealpxc: haha , happens all the time :)
<therealpxc> My only other question is if, since BIOSes appear pickier about booting from external media, the Ubuntu install will function/boot properly from a partition other than the first.
<pmvalente> sebsebseb:that's to much for me, thanks anyway, I will wait for the next update on my system.
<unop> psychic, enter the BIOS setup utility or consult your motherboard/BIOS documentation.
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, i tried chmod 777 /media/Iomega....didnt work
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: well it should have installed for you when you upgraded
<therealpxc> I already have a partially-full (gigs of crap) NTFS partition I'd rather not attempt moving
<unop> ubuntumachine, what kind of filesystem on the Iomega?
<merlinn_> therealpxc: should be fine as long as it has the boot flag enabled
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, i also tried chown -R
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: maybe it has, just for some reason didn't add itself to Grub
<therealpxc> merlinn_: I thought the boot flag was only applicable to FAT filesystems..?
<shadeslayer> therealpxc: how about moving all of it to the external HDD and repartioning?
<merlinn_> therealpxc: nope
<ubuntumachine> unop, honestly..i dont know..didnt think of it..how do i check
<therealpxc> shadeslayer: That's definitely a possibility, I just want as little time sunk into it as possible lol.
<unop> ubuntumachine,  fdisk -l  # should list it
<sebsebseb> ubuntumachine: maybe editing fstab is another way,  but been a while since I done this stuff
<paco> chuck_, do you know how can i get the 9.4 installer, the link there seems not to work
<therealpxc> (I must have been thinking of the "active" and "lba" partition labels, those are the DOS ones)
<shadeslayer> therealpxc: leave it overnight ;)
<therealpxc> anyway, thank you guys for your help, shadeslayer and merlinn_
<pmvalente> sebsebseb: in installation it asked "keep actual grub" or something like that, and I answer yes, may be because of that
<shadeslayer> therealpxc: no problem
<merlinn_> np
<ubuntumachine> unop,  Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: open synaptic  and search for kernel
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: if you got a green one for the later kernel, then you have installed
<chuck_> paco, the installer is at ati's web site
<ubuntumachine> Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: and you can manualley edit the grub menu.list for it
<unop> ubuntumachine,  is /dev/sdb your iomega ?
<ubuntumachine> unop, yes
<paco> chuck_, ok let me look for it
<unop> ouch
<bo7amny> is there a command in the terminal that open a program in selected work place ? "sorry 4 the bad en"
<ubuntumachine> unop, but it works on a mac
<unop> ubuntumachine, can you put that output on a pastebin ?
<pmvalente> sebsebseb: Yes I know how edit grub, but since uname -r give me the old kernel I thing that is the one installed, but I will check via synaptic
<ubuntumachine> unop, sure..but i already did in here...did you see it?
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: I am saying you  have the old one installed yes, but you may also have the new one already installed as well
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: and if you don't you can install the newer one
<DaveJ1337> howdy
<merlinn_> bo7amny: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85751
<unop> ubuntumachine, no, can you paste it again please?
<DaveJ1337> anyone know how to force a display size Jaunty?
<ubuntumachine> unop, http://pastebin.com/d70ed3ec7
<jmburgess> DaveJ1337: what do you mean?
<bo7amny> thank u merlinn_
<thuglife222> hi room
<thuglife222> i need help
<thuglife222> i am new to ubuntu8.10 and i have problem with the sound
<pmvalente> sebsebseb:you have right, I have both installed, so just modifying grub should work?
<DaveJ1337> well, I've got my display running to a 46inch TV and Ubuntu sees it as a 37"
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: yep
<merlinn_> bo7amny: im not sure if that's what you want, but it may be the closest that you can achieve
<unop> ubuntumachine, ok. what does this give you?   file -s /dev/sdb   #you might need to use sudo here
<DaveJ1337> the top, bottom, left and right are cut off
<thuglife222> when ever i try the ubuntu sound recorder it don't echo my voice back to me i mean recorded one
<DaveJ1337> desktop too big for screen
<ubuntumachine> unop, /dev/sdb: data
<pmvalente> sebsebseb:should I uninstall first the old one?
<DaveJ1337> seems like it should be an easy fix
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: leave the old one there for now at least
<thuglife222> any body listenin' to me ?
<thuglife222> i need help
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: when you got a working newer one, well sure if you want get rid of the old one
<dooner> !ask | thuglife222
<ubottu> thuglife222: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unop> ubuntumachine, hmm, that doesn't say very much ...
<thuglife222> dooner: i have problem with the sound
<ubuntumachine> unop, thats the output
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: plus if you remove the kernel.  do the grub menu.list editing wrong for newer kernel, and re boot, well  maybe you won't have a kernel that you can just boot up at all
<thuglife222> dooner: i can listen to songs.... even during recording i can listen to my own voice as well... but when i listen back to recorded voice its like no voice atall
<dooner> thuglife222, what type of problem?  Does it work, not work? low/ garbled/etc..
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: and then you need the Live CD or whatever to fix  menu.list again
<jmburgess> DaveJ1337: i think it is just a quick edit in your xorg.conf
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, thanks for your help..it was greatly appreciated :)
<pmvalente> sebsebseb:ok thank you very much for your help. I will try and then I came were and say something about.
<thewrathjr> shadeslayer, thank you
<thuglife222> dooner: the builtin sound recorder in ubuntu dosen't record
<shadeslayer> thewrathjr: hmm?
<sebsebseb> ubuntumachine: you figured it out now?
<ubuntumachine> unop, you too..thanks for the help..but i guess ill have to run this drive on another non linux computer for now
<DaveJ1337> jmburgess, I thought so too, but jaunty's xorg.conf file is empty
<ubuntumachine> sebastien, no :(
<thuglife222> like you talk to record and want to listen back to it.... when it plays back no voice
<thewrathjr> telling me to go to ubuntu-server
<dooner> thuglife222, hmm.  Check the mixer and look at the recordering levels?  (sorry never tried to record sound..  )
<jmburgess> DaveJ1337: ugh your right, xorg is weird in jaunty
<jmburgess> DaveJ1337: lemme look
<sebsebseb> ubuntumachine: oh
<shadeslayer> thewrathjr: ah....ok np
<unop> ubuntumachine, was the disk formatted on a mac?
<thuglife222> dooner: i spent my whole day tryin to fix it out but it was useless
<paco> chuck_, need help
<DaveJ1337> ok jmburg, thx.  I really just need to know where the new "xorg" type file is I guess
<ubuntumachine> unop, no..just plugged it in and it worked
<thuglife222> i tried every thing.... the simple one was to record you voice and listen back to it
<ubuntumachine> unop, on the mac i mean
<rob0917> could someone please tell me how to use libwww-myspace-perl ?
<cfedde> I want to replace a ATI Radeon 9550 card in my box. Is there a recomended minimum card?
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: edit  Grub,  boot up new kernel,  and remove old one if you want
<thuglife222> dooner: you gettin me???
<sebsebseb> pmvalente: it won't really do any harm having the old one installed as well
<Benin> Anyone know how to flip a webcam image? I have a lenovo built in webcam
<dooner> thuglife222, yes but I not sure I can be of any help.  sorry :(
<liaflleh> hello
<jaek> anyone know with the new network manager in jaunty if it is supposed to do mobile broadband over bluetooth?
<sebsebseb> liaflleh: hi
<liaflleh> is n e 1 here?
<shadeslayer> Benin: use cheese and then gimp
<liaflleh> i need help
<sebsebseb> liaflleh: a lot of people yes
<sebsebseb> liaflleh: with?
<thuglife222> so any one else???? who is expert in ubuntu and knows about sound problem with ubuntu 8.10?????
<shadeslayer> !sound | thuglife222
<ubottu> thuglife222: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<paco> chuck_, in the tutorial says that the installer is for both x86 and x68_64 and in the ati web site they only have specific installers and they ask me something about which typo of xfree86 do i have
<unop> rob0917, http://search.cpan.org/~stevenc/WWW-Myspace-0.92/lib/WWW/Myspace.pm
<lg29> hello.  i'm trying to troubleshoot my audio set up following this guide for intrepid - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997506 . i'm confused about this part where it says to set "default mixer tracks" in system > prefs> sound to "my sound card".. when i run aplay -l it returns three options.. which one do i pick?  and what do they mean?  any help *much* appreciated.
<liaflleh> sebsebseb: my ubuntu
<sebsebseb> liaflleh: well yes, but  with what exactly?
<thuglife222> i can play any sort of sound... i can listen to Music as well
<liaflleh> it doesnt work anymore
<Benin> The image from my webcam comes in upside down; it is a built in webcam thus I can't "turn it upside down"
<thuglife222> but problem comes when i try to record and listen it back
<shadeslayer> thuglife222: did you even see the wiki?
<sebsebseb> liaflleh: be more specific, what's the problem?
<Benin> ok I'll give that a try
<rob0917> thank you
<thuglife222> shadeslayer: yup most of ppl are out there hopeless about this problem
<shadeslayer> thuglife222: which card?
<Benin> I tried the Cheese program but it doesn't change the image for other programs ie skype
<jmburgess> DaveJ1337: so I have stuff in my xorg conf
<shadeslayer> Benin: oh...you meant like a inverted live capture?? no idea
<thuglife222> shadeslayer: its intel DG31 PR
<jmburgess> DaveJ1337: are you looking at /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<sebsebseb> liaflleh: it does not work anymore, could mean loads of things,   so what did you mean by that?
<DaveJ1337> oh yeah jmburg?   mine's generic with no real entries
<thuglife222> shadeslayer: it has onboard 6 channel sound
<liaflleh> sebsebseb: when i turn on the computer ubuntu throws an error message
<DaveJ1337> just an autogenerated file
<sebsebseb> liaflleh: which is?
<liaflleh> i don't remember
<sebsebseb> !doesnotwork |  liaflleh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnotwork
<liaflleh> but how do i fix it?
<jmburgess> DaveJ1337: oh mine is real because I use nvidia-settings
<sebsebseb> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DaveJ1337> I wonder if I put an entry in there if it will override whatever else Jaunty's using...
<Benin> Shadeslayer: Yeah; I used Cheese previously and saw I could change the image 'artificially' but the camera itself still takes the image upside down
<joe-mac> victory is mine! in case anybody is wondering, alsa 1.0.20 works with hdmi out through nvidia 9500GS
<jmburgess> DaveJ1337: yeah it should
<DaveJ1337> ah, gotcha.  I'm using ATI.
<thuglife222> shadeslayer: you didn't reply e back???
<liaflleh> no, it doesn't sit on the couch all day
<DaveJ1337> I'll give it a shot
<liaflleh> and it never requested any money
<sebsebseb> liaflleh: ha ha
<thuglife222> My MB is intel DG31 PR
<jmburgess> DaveJ1337: that is how I used to do it on older ubuntus
<aaron_> anyone used google apps?  I know it's the wrong channel, I tried appengine but I got no replies, it's dead today.
<nemesis_> hola
<Spreadsheet> Hello
<nemesis_> cual es el servidor en español?
<sebsebseb> Spreadsheet: hi
<sebsebseb> !es |  nemesis_
<nemesis_> hi
<ubottu> nemesis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaveJ1337> ok I'll try it then, can you whisper your "display" section to me for reference?
<si4re> help
<aaron_> I need help finding in google apps a google application name created with google apps engine.
<sebsebseb> !helpme |  si4re
<ubottu> si4re: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<nemesis_> than's
<sebsebseb> si4re: with?
<nemesis_> thank's
<liaflleh> okay, i have it here
<liaflleh> "Error 15: File not found"
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sebsebseb> liaflleh: Grub error yeah?
<shadeslayer> thuglife222: im trying , till then read the wiki
<liaflleh> sebsebseb: what is a grub?
<Spreadsheet> I put a USB IMG of a linux distro on a thumbdrive using dd. It didn't work. Now, I am trying to format it as FAT32 but now it says the space is 150 mb. It was originally 4gb
<gilster> hello all.
<sebsebseb> liaflleh: the boot loader
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thuglife222> shadeslayer: Thank you... man if you could solve this.... i will be thankful to yew til my life
<mohanohi> Hi..
<Spreadsheet> I tried to format it on windows. ubuntu also says it's 150 mb
<gilster> anyone here had the dbus error after fresh install of 904
<mohanohi> Installed Ubuntu Jaunty
<sebsebseb> Spreadsheet: Fat32 eww
<Spreadsheet> the IMG was around 150 mb
<mohanohi> Hangs every often!!!
<mohanohi> Please anybody help..
<sebsebseb> Spreadsheet: why Fat32, espesailly now when Ubuntu can read and write to NTFS so well
<liaflleh> sebsebseb: i don't understand that, i'll install windows now
<aaron_> is ubuntu 904 any good?
<shadeslayer> thuglife222: its sound right?? not graphics?
<liaflleh> ubuntu sucks
<Spreadsheet> sebsebseb: But windows can't read ext
<sebsebseb> !helpme |  mohanohi
<ubottu> mohanohi: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<aaron_> I heard many problems with it.
<DaveJ1337> way to start a riot liaflleh
<sebsebseb> Spreadsheet: yes it can with the Ext3 driver for Windows http://www.fs-driver.org
<thuglife222> shadeslayer: yup its only sound
<aaron_> Spreadsheet: yes it can if you install a special software
<shadeslayer> aaron_: not that i know of..except the intel card regression
<mohshami> hello guys, I have a server connected to a SAN using a qlogic HBA, server worked fine for a few months and now it won't recognize the partitions, tried booting windows and it recognized the partitions, any idea?
<mohanohi> sorry..
<Spreadsheet> I need to use it on school & library comps
<thuglife222> shadeslayer: and its problem when you record you voice to see whether it records or not
<kingsofleon> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sebsebseb> Spreadsheet: ok well NTFS is better than Fat32, much better
<dr3mro> how to expand casper-rw file
<Spreadsheet> sebsebseb: Still, the space is wrong
<aaron_> shadeslayer: you would need a special software plugin for windows to be able to read it. I have windows and I can see files from my linux hard drive.
<shadeslayer> thuglife222: ok...i think you told me your mother board no. please pastebin the output of lspci
<merlinn_> dr3mro: resize2fs maybe
<shadeslayer> aaron_: ??
<aaron_> but your right about windows in the raw state.
<si4re> whether there is an analogue of the AutoCad in linux?
<sebsebseb> Spreadsheet: your making a bootable  Ubuntu  from USB?  or  you just want a USB stick that works on Windows and Ubuntu?
<gilster> i would like to know if anyone else here has had a bug with dbus not loading up at boot after fresh install....
<dr3mro> merlinn_, can you tell me how
<stuart> Good afternoon all
<Spreadsheet> sebsebseb: I want just a USB stick to store files. It has a arch linux IMG on it now.
<RedDragons> hello
<Judderman> Afternoon
<Spreadsheet> But that IMG doesn't work
<thuglife222> shadeslayer: i am not getting you what is pastebin?
<merlinn_> dr3mro: check the man page
<RedDragons> where cab i get the packet for sinit?
<sebsebseb> Spreadsheet: ok well  NTFS and Fat32 are Windows partitions
<shadeslayer> !pastebin > thuglife222
<ubottu> thuglife222, please see my private message
<Spreadsheet> I know that
<sebsebseb> Spreadsheet: they can help you in ##windows with getting a good NTFS on your USB stick
<aaron_> shadeslayer: sorry wrong person.  I wanted to say that to Spreadsheet
<mohanohi> hey.. anybody? Why does Ubuntu 9 just freezes?
<shadeslayer> !details | mohanohi
<Spreadsheet> aaron_: oh
<ubottu> mohanohi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<stuart> I have searched but can find no answer. How do I solve the problem of gcc versions don't match? 9.04. Thanks.
<RHorse> mohanohi that's a special effect
<mohanohi> huh!
<RedDragons> where do I get the sinit?
<thuglife222> shadeslayer: shall i put my name chat name on name space?
<mohanohi> I am using Ubuntu studio 9.04
<aaron_> Spreadsheet:  windows can read ext   only if you use a special program that is installed. Otherwise  windows by itself can't read such a format/filesystem.
<Spreadsheet> ok ok
<mohanohi> once i boot it longins and after some 1 min it freezes..
<shadeslayer> thuglife222: any name will do
<whatvn>  thuglife222: check what type of output?
<mohanohi> but sometime it freezes without booting..
<Spreadsheet> The problem is NOT FAT32/NTFS/ext. It is the space is not right
<RHorse> mohanohi what is your ram?
<mohanohi> i have to do hard reset to reboot..
<whatvn>  thuglife222: I meant mp3, ogg, wave or something else
<RedDragons> can ubuntu read fat32 or ntfs?
<mohanohi> Trancend
<aaron_> Spreadsheet: did you use the space up?
<sebsebseb> RedDragons: both of them
<Spreadsheet> aaron_: no
<sebsebseb> RedDragons: and write to them
<mohanohi> Hey my windows is running goood..
<shadeslayer> RHorse: i think studio has a diff. support channel
<whatvn> RedDragons: yes, Ubuntu does
<patrickroughan> hey anyone use to install and using snort and acidbase?
<mohanohi> and ubuntu 8.10 also was running good..
<shadeslayer> !studio > mohanohi
<ubottu> mohanohi, please see my private message
<aaron_> Spreadsheet: so you have a blank 4 gig memory and it would show 512mb or something not 4gb.
<Spreadsheet> aaron_: yes
<aaron_> Spreadsheet: is this a flash drive?
<RHorse> cool
<Spreadsheet> Yes
<RedDragons> I'm try to intall sinit but it can't find it
<shadeslayer> !info sinit
<ubottu> Package sinit does not exist in jaunty
<aaron_> Spreadsheet: did you try taking it out waiting about 5 min and putting it back in.
<thuglife222> shadeslayer: i have done that
<mib_269ievwl> anyone know what, "cannot unmount the drive" means?  It happens sometimes when I try to open my dvd drive, but not if i restart.
<mohanohi> ok will try in that channel.. thanks ubottu
<aaron_> it can be a OS bug.
<thuglife222> now what else shall i do... plz guide me
<Spreadsheet> aaro: what will that do...
<shadeslayer> thuglife222: please give the link
<RedDragons> i'm useing the server ver
<sacarlson> ﻿stuart: what you are compiling is giving an error for not having the compiler version it wants?  I have about 3 gcc versions sometimes I have to change the link to the one that the program I compile wants.
<thuglife222> you mean i give you the link from the browser on which i post that ?
<whatvn>  thuglife222: check what type of output? did you check?
<shadeslayer> RedDragons: ask in #ubuntu-server
<RedDragons> ol
<RedDragons> ok
<lg29_> oops, my connection went down.  was wondering :   i'm trying to troubleshoot my audio set up following this guide for intrepid - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997506 . i'm confused about this part where it says to set "default mixer tracks" in system > prefs> sound to "my sound card".. when i run aplay -l it returns three options.. which one do i pick?  and what do they mean?  any help *much* appreciated.
<aaron_> Nothing just refresh, just in case the OS  had data interrupted.
<thuglife222> shadeslayer: i have posted the result of that command
<shadeslayer> thuglife222: the link which appears in the browser after you paste the output
<station6> I cannot change my mac address with RT2870 wireless drivers any help?
<thuglife222> shadeslayer: sure wait a sec
<RHorse> mib_269ievwl it means a prog has control of the  device
<aaron_> Sometimes restarting the computer could fix it. I had problems with mine too where it did that but after I restarted the computer and plugged it in when I started to log into my ubuntu os.
<thuglife222> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174426/
<aaron_> Spreadsheet: you formatted the flash drive?
<whatvn>  thuglife222: I dont think its problem with sound driver.
<dr3mro> hey any one help me here to increase size of persistant file i am nooob
<Guest65844> so ive got a logitech bluetooth headset that works, but my only problem is that it works when something happens that produces noise.. it is not continuous.. its the same in windows but in windows i can open the application responsible for it and do a workaround.. any chance i can keep it listening to any voice events rather than getting triggered?
<Spreadsheet> It is ext now. But I want it to be able to be read by windows without having to install special software on windows
<thuglife222> shadeslayer: then what is it? i am getting mad........... i don't know what to do
<shadeslayer> thuglife222: did you even see the wiki.... it has instructions for the IHC7 audio device
<Likid0>  
<Steffanx> Good evening
<thuglife222> well i didn't see
<shadeslayer> thuglife222: ok rt click the soung icon
<aaron_> Spread sheet then  format it to ntfs
<shadeslayer> !sound > thuglife222
<ubottu> thuglife222, please see my private message
<merlinn_> dr3mro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1147101
<whatvn>  thuglife222: I ask you check what type of output file
<painted> I'm using ubuntu 9.04, restart is not working correctly, please help!
<shadeslayer> painted: sudo restart -h now
<thuglife222> whatvn: what do you mean type of output file????
<painted> shadeslayer, it says command not found
<thuglife222> whatvn: i posted the results of the command he told me what else shall i do?
<aaron_> Spreadsheet: format it to ntfs.  You will need to go to the dependancies and  install  a program that will read ntfs format.
<shadeslayer> painted: wow
<whatvn>  thuglife222: that is when you record, software you used will produce a file with name yourrecorde.typeoffile
<thuglife222> shadeslayer: when i double click on the volume icon: there is no such thing or tab as file?
<shadeslayer> painted: no idea...im at a loss of words
<thuglife222> what do you mean by file
<shadeslayer> thuglife222: rt click the icon
<painted> shadeslayer, what do you mean
<thuglife222> then
<shadeslayer> painted: i have *no* idea
<whatvn>  thuglife222: it's mp3, wave, wma, or ogg, or something else?
<lenswipe> can someone help me with samba
<troozers> hi gurus, anyone know the netboot options required to install ubuntu over http instead of nfs?
<shadeslayer> thuglife222: pref > set everything to high
<Vittorio> need help to fix my sound card prob any1 to help ?
<thuglife222> shatvn: wwwwell now i got what you sayin
<whatvn> thuglife222: I meant you dont have enough codec to play that file
<shadeslayer> !samba > lenswipe
<thuglife222> whatvn: listen actually i don't save file
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<thuglife222> what i do is just record and after record without saving i just play it
<Dr_Willis> lenswipe:  tell the channel the nature of the samba issue and what you ahve done to trouble shoot the problemn so far,
<lenswipe> shadeslayer: thanks but i knnow wht samba is
<lenswipe> i cant get a domain controller to log clients on
<thuglife222> whatvn: you gettin me???
<lenswipe> and now i cant map drives either
<lenswipe> can someone help
<whatvn> you don't say file, so what you can here?
<shadeslayer> lenswipe: um...try the link in the factoid...maybe they help
<thuglife222> whatvn: i have songs in MP3.. PM4... EVEN .DAT FILES
<Dr_Willis> cant say that ive ever messed with domain controllers either.
<lenswipe> Dr_Willis: i made a forum post on the subject: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1162105
<lenswipe> damn
<shadeslayer> thuglife222: ok wait.... can you get sound out of your speaker?
<lenswipe> i cant get any one in #samba
<thuglife222> i can listen to songs..... but i am talking about having headphones and through mic you record song thing like your own voice
<Dr_Willis> other then rereading that using samba doc book. it has some good info/troubeshooting info.
<sacarlson> ﻿lenswipe: did you try the package  system-config-samba  samba setup gui
<thuglife222> whatvn: when i record then i play it... but in the playback i don't hear my recorded voice
<lenswipe> scarlson: no because i dont like the GUI methods - they tend to complicate things...
<whatvn> thuglife222: default Sound Recorder will give you output file with .ogg extension
<cara> Hi all, I'm having a slight problem getting the nvidia driver to drive my external monitor using the HDMI port.  It sees the external monitor and I set it to drive it using twinview, yet nothing happens.  I know there's nothing with my HDMI port because I can use it under Windows vista.  I have the nvidia driver activated using System->Administration->Hardware drivers and I'm using the nvidia-settings application to make necessary Xorg chan
<Dr_Willis> my samba skills are just with small home lans.
<lenswipe> scarlson: ie, mess up config files
<whatvn> thuglife222: did you play any .ogg file before?
<thuglife222> whatvn: but do you mean with out saving file... you can't listen to it
<sacarlson> ﻿lenswipe: this one aims to simplify
<sacarlson> ﻿lenswipe: it may not get everything the way you want but it should make something work
<mobi-sheep> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<whatvn> thuglife222: yes, and check if you cannot hear .ogg file
<lenswipe> scarlson: does it actually mess the config files up though, because some of them *stares at SWAT* do lots of damage to the config files
<thuglife222> ok let me do it in a minute whatvn hold on
<sacarlson> ﻿lenswipe: you can always backup the config file
<lenswipe> scarlson: true
<whatvn> thuglife222: try saving with another output extension, mp3 or something not .ogg
<Dylan552> i need some help
<station6> ifconfig and macchanger wont change my mac address any help?
<sacarlson> ﻿lenswipe: if you don't already know the samba config file is at  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Dylan552> i need some help anyone here
<aaronvarghese> u
<lenswipe> scarlson: i did know, but thanks nyway
<aaronvarghese> yo doafkckf
<simplexio> yes, definetly. you should call 0700-WE-HELPYOU
<Dylan552> i m conected to my network but cant get conected to the web
<thuglife222> whatvn: it only offers sound recording in CD QUALITY, LOSSY(.OGA TYPE) it offers in losless(.flac type) it offers in .wav and .spx formate to save or record you voice
<aaron_> Spreadsheet:  boot into windows and then format the flash drive to ntfs. Then in ubuntu do to system, -> admin, then SPM  which is ubuntu package manager.  then search ntfs
<Dylan552> i m conected to my network but cant get conected to the web what do i do?
<thuglife222> whatvn: these formats offers in ubuntu8.10 builtin sound recorder
<sacarlson> ﻿Dylan552: can you ping anything on your local network?
<Dylan552> how do i ping it
<aaron_> Spreadsheet: you should find couple program. Read the descriptions:  one should say make ntfs readable   you would want that one.
<Spreadsheet> Back
<aaron_> then your flash drive should be readable
<Spreadsheet> parents were using comp
<stuart> sacarlson, Thank you. I'll try that.
<Brack10> what's the best way to rid myself of all the gnome bloatiness when watching movies/playing games on my very slow computer?
<whatvn> thuglife222: can you play mp3 file?
<sacarlson> ﻿Dylan552: the command in a terminal it ping ipaddress
<Spreadsheet> ##windows helped me
<Dylan552> how do i ping it
<stroyan> Dylan552: It might be a routing problem or a nameserver problem.  Can you do 'host ubuntu.com' from a terminal?
<Dylan552> k
<sebsebseb> Spreadsheet: good
<aaron_> Spreadsheet: look above
<JosefAssad> moin
<JosefAssad> A girl I know just managed to complelely independently install Ubuntu. She's never used Linux before. Do you guys recommend any particular free book as introductory guide?
<sebsebseb> JosefAssad: ubuntupocketguide or something maybe
<Dylan552> it pinged it
<thuglife222> whatvn: yes i can play mp3 files
<whatvn> thuglife222: my sound recorder give me much more extension of ouput file, like mp3, mp2 and flac, wav.... I think that you dont have enough code to play file. so sound recorder dont work correct way
<sebsebseb> JosefAssad: also  this site is quite nice for  the basics, but not all of it     http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<mac9416> Hello, I understand I can't get the most out of my new 1tb drive unless I properly partition. What's a good partitioning strategy?
<Dylan552> the pig thing doesnt stop
<thuglife222> i see whatvn: so how to upgrade the sound codecs
<Dylan552> ping*
<stroyan> Dylan552: Press <ctrl>c to stop it.
<thuglife222> whatvn: how to get those codecs.... plz show me the way
<Dylan552> ok so how do i get it connected to the web
<JosefAssad> thank you sebsebseb
<stroyan> Dylan552: It might be a routing problem or a nameserver problem.  Can you do 'host ubuntu.com' from a terminal?
<whatvn> thuglife222: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html . try this
<sebsebseb> JosefAssad: no problem
<station6> anyone know how to change mac if ifconfig wont do it
<thuglife222> whatvn: its this just download and double click or i have to enter some commands through terminals as well?
<ABoba> station6: use macchanger
<stroyan> station6: Try a different NIC card? ;-)
<whatvn> thuglife222: I think terminal is the fastest way
<Dylan552> can we do this in a pm plz?
<wip> is there a specific channel for ubuntu on macbook pro?
<sebsebseb> wip: no
<wip> or maybe someone knows how to control the fan speed on jaunty
<Quiescent> Hello, I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu 9.04
<wip> i have sensors that report the temperature...
<thuglife222> whatvn: listen the pages begins with this command http://paste.ubuntu.com/174426/
<Dylan552> can some one help me in a pm that would be great
<thuglife222> whatvn: then it says to add two mentioned lines in to the file.. now where to save them... on the top bottom where???
<Quiescent> I'm trying to install it on a Dell PowerEdge 600SC. I believe the problem has something to do with the RAID controller because it freezes at 5% saying that it's trying to format the partitions
<whatvn> thuglife222: using this http://paste.ubuntu.com/174435/
<thuglife222> ok let me follow it
<whatvn> thuglife222: I did it for you
<Dylan552> im going to take that as a no
<Quiescent> could someone help me?
<light> I got an error while installing java from the application installer, ubuntu then told me I had an update for java, how can I tell if its running correctly?
<thuglife222> whatvn: long live wait a minute
<bencrisford__> quiescent: can i help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Quiescent PAtience, this is a busy place..
<Jack_Sparrow> Quiescent To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash use the noapic acpi=off options and F4 for safe graphics mode.
<whatvn> thuglife222: dont mind
<userek> hey, can anyone confirm that dosemu package is broken?
<userek> 9.04
<bencrisford__> userek: report it as a bug if it is broke
<Quiescent> I have an LSI Series 511 Rev. C2 4-channel IDE RAID 0/5 controller
<xnox> I'm on this radio station online and they have these requirements listed:
<xnox> You need to be accessing the site on one of the following browsers:
<xnox> Internet Explorer - version 6 or 7 (PC)
<xnox> Firefox - version 2.0 (PC, Mac, Ubuntu, Linux)
<FloodBot3> xnox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xnox> So Ubuntu doesn't count as Linux ;-)
<userek> bencrisford__: will they pay me if i report?
<userek> :o)
<bencrisford__> no
<captin> hey does any1 know if there is a crunch bang irc?
<bencrisford__> but you are helping ubuntu be free by reporting
<Jack_Sparrow> xnox Yes it does..  they are just trying to make it easy for us..we are special
<Dr_Willis> captin:  check their homepage. I think there is.
<captin> thanks dr willis
<captin> peace out
<Jack_Sparrow> captin offtopic
<Quiescent> but this machine has acpi... and the graphics is a rather generic ati rage
<sacarlson> ﻿xnox: you can change what the server thinks you are with a plugin for firefox
<thuglife222> whatvn: it gave error
<donkey_> I need some help. On my other computer i have a Broadcom 43 wireless router. I have it enabled but for some reason it cannot find any wireless networks. What should i do??????
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > Quiescent
<ubottu> Quiescent, please see my private message
<thuglife222> whatvn: check out this pastebin
<lungren> Im using 8.04 hardy edition and when i try to watch online videos or certain interactive windows while listening to music, both programs shut down.  ive tried other media players but this didnt help.  anyone else have this problem?
<whatvn> thuglife222: what pastbin?
<thuglife222> whatvn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174437/
<sacarlson> ﻿xnox: see change agent plugin https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<thuglife222> whatvn: when i applied that long text command it gave error
<thuglife222> whatvn: i posted you that error on pastebin
<gll> &
<stroyan> donkey_: wireless routers don't usually find wireless networks.  They offer them.
<Isopropane> Hi
<userek> it seems its a known bug
<Isopropane> My laptop is having a problem with an incredibly high running temperature because the fans will only come on at 80*c. How can I change this in Ubuntu?
<donkey_> stroyan just last night i had the wireless working and now i cant get it to work. I had just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and had to reinstall. But i cant get it to work again. any idea?
<thuglife222> whatvn: its loadshedding at my part of the world
<thuglife222> light will go in any sec
<whatvn> thuglife222: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174439/ run it first, and check if it works
<thuglife222> when it comes back i will join this forum again
<thuglife222> ok but you got me whatvn: when light comes back i will join back
<whatvn> thuglife222: what you meant?
<chuggs> anyone using the .30 kernel, I am and works great, wonder about updating though?
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<stroyan> donkey_: You dont' give a very complete picture of your situation.  Is the ubuntu system a client to a working wireless router that still works for other machines?
<userek> blah, do they even test these packages? or they just test a few, and asume that since tese work the other stuff should work as well
<userek> and it works ASS well
<userek> :P
<donkey_> stroyan i fixed it :)
<thuglife222> whatvn: light will go at my part of the world as a load shedding
<thuglife222> i mean i will go at any sec... when it comes back i will join this forum again
<Roasted> Anybody know how to fix a grub error - error 18 selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios?
<thuglife222> whatvn: plz do come... coz light will come back at my place after 1 hour
<stroyan> donkey_: Glad we could help :) :) :)
<thuglife222> so i want to see you back here on the same forum whatvn?
<thuglife222> whatvn: you got me?
<whatvn> thuglife222: lol, I'm in Vietnam and it's 1am now
<thuglife222> whatvn it worked
<xnox> Jack_Sparrow: or Linux is hard, Ubuntu is not, hence Ubuntu != Linux =D
<whatvn> thuglife222: so congratulation. And I sleep now
<whatvn> thuglife222: See you next time
<userek> acutally i had less problems with vista than with ubuntu
<xnox> But back to the topic how to play Microsoft(c) streams supplied by a radio station in asx format?
<userek> and its not like i'm linux newbie
<Huy> HI
<userek> HI
<Huy> how can I get my Genius G-pen to work on Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<Slart> Roasted: old motherboard?
<sebsebseb> userek: well sure, but  most hardware and software is made for Vista
<Slart> Roasted: you might want to try updating the bios
<sebsebseb> userek: most modern above
<Roasted> Slart - I built this comptuer in november of 08.
<chemikalz> morning ubuntu users
<madsj> hi; I have a problem with java under www.ddb.dk -> Log-on -> Netbank (Activecard)
<Roasted> Slart - I checked BIOS updates and in the fixes section for what each BIOS does it didnt appear that any of them had anything to offer in terms of a change for fixing my issue.
<madsj> it crashes firefox; how can I fix this ?
<Huy> The first time I plugged the device in, Kubuntu seem to recorgnize it, I could use the pen to control cursor
<Huy> but after I reboot
<Huy> hmm
<Huy> :(
<chemikalz> whats the diffference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Slart> Roasted: hmm.. it just sounded like one of those old "the boot partition must be in the first 1024 sectors" things or something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Huy
<ubottu> Huy, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> chemikalz Window Manager, you can install both at the same time if yu like
<Tasem> O: Hello, Im having a problem with my Bamboo Fun(Wacom) Tablet, where xorg freezes sometimes while I use it. I think it could also have to do with Compiz, but Im not quite ready to give that up yet.
<Huy> ok Jack_Sparrow
<mvalviar> hi guys. Can anyone tell me how I can diagnose sporadic lock ups on my jaunty box?
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Slart> Roasted: but I don't think that would be a problem in 2008
<chemikalz> i have window manager installed on my regulare ubuntu though
<spectrum> hi all
<Roasted> Slart - that was my thinking too.
<Tasem> mvalviar, are you using a tablet or Compiz?
<System404> hey my bitches how r we all
<Slart> !language | System404
<chemikalz> sup system
<ubottu> System404: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Roasted> Slart - I can eventually boot with it. I just hit ctrl alt del once or twice and eventually it boots fine.
<mvalviar> Tasem, compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> chemikalz http://xwinman.org/
<RHorse> hug your sweetie today.
<System404> chemikalz wazzzup
<Jack_Sparrow> System404 That is unacceptable language in here, thanks
<System404> wat is wazzzup
<Slart> Roasted: uh.. that's very odd.. I would think it would either boot or not.. not just whine about it and then boot
<Tasem> It might be that. Im having a similar issue, since I have an Nvidia card, but Im not really ready to give it up yet so I want to see if fixing my tablet solves the problem
<Roasted> Slart - that's what I found weird, man.
<spectrum> Ищу рускоязычного пользователя,способного помоч мне разобраться с проблеммой монтирования в убунте (сори за ламерство:) )
<Roasted> Slart - I dont have a boot partition though... not sure if itd make a difference.
<Slart> !ru | spectrum
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru > spectrum
<ubottu> spectrum: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubottu> spectrum, please see my private message
<Slart> Roasted: hmm.. you mean you don't have a separate boot partition, right?
<Slart> Roasted: ie /boot is located in the same place as your other root file
<Slart> *files
<Roasted> Slart - No. I have 80gb Vista, 20gb Root, 380gb Home. That's my disk.
<Slart> Roasted: then those 20GB are the boot partition.. even if you have other files on it as well
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted Slart is correct you will find /boot on your root
<System404> ok u ubuntu gurus attempting to install ubuntu 8.0.4 on a dell vostro 1510 however during install the kernal loads then goes to a command screen no gui like it should be i tried startx and get list of errors so im thinking my video card but my dell vostro 1510 is a pretty recent machine so surely there should b no probs with the install
<Roasted> Slart - Would the size of my Vista partition be the reasoning behind my BIOS crapping out and GRUB barfing out that error?
<Slart> Roasted: I would think so, yes
<lungren> im using 8.04 hardy and im having trouble watching online videos while having my media player open at the same time
<Roasted> Slart - what is that error, about the 1024 sectors or whatever. What's the scoop with that?
<lungren> this is a somewhat frequent problem from what i gather
<aaron_> is their any fix with youtube videos?  meaning flash or something.
<System404> i also tried a more recent version of ubuntu but it just gave other errors id click install and then list of errors read on sum forums that was sumfin to do with my disk drive
<lungren> i cant have music playing and a video playing... i tried something i found on the ubuntu forums but it didnt do much
<System404> ok u ubuntu gurus attempting to install ubuntu 8.0.4 on a dell vostro 1510 however during install the kernal loads then goes to a command screen no gui like it should be i tried startx and get list of errors so im thinking my video card but my dell vostro 1510 is a pretty recent machine so surely there should b no probs with the install
<aaron_> I at times get youtube videos that the video jumps  it resizes the video itself  and looks like the video image is jumping.
<System404> i also tried a more recent version of ubuntu but it just gave other errors id click install and then list of errors read on sum forums that was sumfin to do with my disk drive
<mvalviar> guys are you experiencing the bookmark bug on firefox again?
<Jack_Sparrow> System404 To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash use the noapic acpi=off options before the "--"
<aaron_> whats the bookmark bug ???
<j0ve> I am attempting to get fusesmb to work without much success. Has the procedure for fuse systems changed with jaunty?
<aaron_> on firefox
<komputes> System404: whats the video card in that machine?
<System404> its intel komputes
<Slart> Roasted: I don't really remember. let me see if I can find somethign on google
<mvalviar> when i click the bookmark menu to access my bookmarks FF pops up the bookmark dialog prompting me to bookmark the page.
<komputes> System404: ok, what I reccommend is boot into the greub menu by pessing ESC at boot - run xfix from the recovery mode, if that fails, as 'Driver "vesa"' to your xorg.conf
<breadtk> Has anybody had any experience with installing Ubuntu 9.04 onto HP Mininote 2140?
<Jack_Sparrow> At his own request
<Slart> Roasted: here's a page about it.. from 2001.. but it still describes the problem https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/boot-sector-1024-cylinders-6970/
<System404> thanks komputes will give it a go
<komputes> System404: i made a few typos so ask if you don't understand what I just said ;)
<Roasted> Slart - can I "add" a boot partition on an already installed dual boot hard drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted I have a way you can test that issue without scrambling your partitions
<Roasted> Jack_Sparrow - oh? How so?
<Slart> Roasted: yes, if you can make some free space at the beginning of the drive you can create a small boot partition.. it might mess up the grub menu though since the partitions will change numbers
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted You can make a boot cd
<Roasted> Slart - what's the ideal partition space for a boot partition?
<Roasted> Jack_Sparrow - like super grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted no, it is a copy of your /boot on a cd and it works like the regular one.
<Slart> Roasted: very moderate.. you can check how big your /boot folder is.. if it was me I would use around 1GB or so
<Roasted> Jack_Sparrow - so I'd rely on a CD to boot my computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted I use it after reinstalling windows to get back into my system to fix the mbr
<Slart> Roasted: and that's probably a bit more than you'd actually need
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted In your case it would only test to see if that would solve your problem
<simprix> Where can i set the default shell for new users created with useradd
<DarkX> help me my internet connection alwayscrashes
<DarkX> it must be debian
<Slart> DarkX: debian?
<DarkX> oops worng channel
<AVGHelp> Hello I need help with AVG anti virus I downloaded the program and clicked it to install and it installed but it did not show up in applications -- accessories nor can i find it when i click system--- preferences ---Main Menu --- so how do i create an icon for it?
<Slart> DarkX: =)
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: ok you don't need an antivirus in Ubuntu
<Roasted> Slart - Do ya think I could add a boot partition with an Ubuntu LiveCD in front of Vista without re-installing Ubuntu?
<komputes> simplexio: the default shell is defined in /etc/pass at the end of the line - mine says  komputes:x:1000:1000:komputes,,,:/home/komputes:/bin/bash
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: all you need is a good password for Ubuntu,  and  a firewall,  say in your router, and you should be fine
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb yes i do and i WANT it
<RedDragons> I'm trying to intall sinit but it can't find it
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted no
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: you only need an antivirus in  Ubuntu, if your scanning for Windows viruses
<RedDragons> i'm useing the server ver
<sebsebseb> !virus | AVGHelp
<ubottu> AVGHelp: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Roasted> Jack_Sparrow - it'd require a reinstall??
<komputes>  simplexio sorry - /etc/passwd
<lungren> can anyone help me get my internet videos and music cooperating?
<Slart> Roasted: yes...gparted might be able to do it.. as always.. make backups of anything important on that vista partition.. sometimes vista doesn't like being moved around
<Adremelech|Lapto> AVGHelp, if you really want AV, use clam
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted Not sure about vista but there would be a few files to fix to get you back up and running
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb i do need it
<unop> komputes, it was simprix not simplexio  .. and he wanted to change the default shell not the one currently assigned to a user.
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: why do you think that?
<lungren> i followed some steps i found on the forums but the audio of my videos still dont work
<Slart> AVGHelp: do you know how to start the antivirus software from a terminal?
<Roasted> Slart - I have a clonezilla LiveCD image of my Vista partition, along with my Ubuntu data backed up on a spare 500gb drive in my system anyway.
<Roasted> Slart - I've been bitten in the rear a couple times with failed drives - so now I have 4 drives in mys ystem, 1 to use, 3 for backups. Overkill? Yes. But I won't be a sucker again.
<Slart> Roasted: wow.. first time I've actually run into someone that already has backups.. =D
<komputes> unop: oops :|
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted but they may not work on a relocated partition
<AVGHelp> adremlech i have something called "virus scanner" which can be found in applications add remove and it is based on clamAV BUT it does not actively by itself scan whilst the computer is running it does not scan when you click stuff it does not work in the background protecting you
<Roasted> Jack_Sparrow - wh at wouldnt work?
<macd> Recomendations for an EEEPC install (1000HD), have been looking at geteasypeasy.com, any other suggestions (have read over at array.org on compat issues already)
<AVGHelp> adremlech but that is not the point the point is i downloaded avg for linux dubble clicked it to isntall but it is not showing up in applications accesories
<Adremelech|Lapto> AVGHelp, did you try from the command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted Your backups may not work if you try and restore on a new/different partition
<komputes> Has anyone gotten vino to work in jaunty?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee > macd
<ubottu> macd, please see my private message
<macd> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, have read.
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: Why do you think you need anti virus?  Ubuntu is not Windows,   Linux is not Windows, as a result  about the only computers that run Linux that need antivirus is   mail servers that scan for Windows viruses
<AVGHelp> adremelech i tried both these options https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/Avg
<Roasted> Jack_Sparrow - my clonezilla backup is of the partition only. So as long as I have a partition of the exact size available, I can tell clonezilla to rstore it to that. I'm sure of this because last month my main drive died and that's how I restored Vista.
<macd> Was more looking for personal experience with one, rather than the bots help msg ;)
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb there are criminnals everywhere in the world i just want more protection
<Adremelech|Lapto> AVGHelp, like they said: you dont really need AV on linux
<Adremelech|Lapto> AVGHelp, hence the lack of AV programs
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted BUT you restored to the same size partition in the same location (first on the drive) correct, putting it on SDA2 may not give the desired results
<Slart> AVGHelp: you might want to try rkhunter for added protection then.. not instead of other stuff.. but as a complement
<RedDragons> I'm useing the server ver. I'm trying to intall sinit but it can't find it.
<AVGHelp> adremelech ok that is very nice i dont need it how do i get it to display in appliacations accesories
<breadtk> AVG has a linux version? O_o
<Jack_Sparrow> !find sinit
<matreya6> Adremelech|Lapto, AVGHelp , Well there is Clamtk
<ubottu> File sinit found in csound-doc, etalk, fp-docs, fpc-source, gnulib (and 21 others)
<Slart> AVGHelp: also.. some kind of IDS... and logging to something that isn't erasable.. ie not the local system
<Jack_Sparrow> !info sinit
<ubottu> Package sinit does not exist in jaunty
<Adremelech|Lapto> matreya6, i know, thats what i use :)
<Roasted> Jack_Sparrow - I understand what you're saying, but within clonezilla LiveCD I can pick and choose what image goes to what partition - as long as one of proper size is available, I can push it there accordingly.
<odder> is anyone willing to help me resizing a file with avidemux? I need to make twice the current size...
<AVGHelp> breadtk look here http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afl
<RedDragons> or is it called x
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted You can push the image on any partition, getting ti to work is the issue
<Slart> odder: you want a bigger file? just fyi the quality won't be better
<odder> Slart: yes, I am aware of that.
<breadtk> AVGHelp: Sure enough...huh
<AVGHelp> matreya6, slart yes your oppinions are very nice but do you know how to fix it so that the program will show up in applications accessories
<odder> Slart: I am however unable to do it ith avidemux, dunno why
<Roasted> Jack_Sparrow - I've never had a problem getting it to work. The only thing I've had a problem with is booting if I restored Vista AFTER installing Ubuntu. So if I push the Vista image back to the disk, then install Ubuntu (therefore Grub takes control) I have yet to have an issue with it.
<RedDragons> where do i get sinit?
<Slart> AVGHelp: I've already asked you a question that you didn't answer.. I can't help you if you dont communicate
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted but have you put vista ANYWHERE besides the first partition of the first drive
<Jack_Sparrow> RedDragons It is NOT part of Jaunty nor in our repois
<Slart> odder: any special way you want the file to grow? more image data? more sound data?
<AVGHelp> slart i want to use avg because it is known and popular and has constant updates, and american consumer this year listed it as the best free antivirus program
<komputes> odder: try using ffmpeg from the command line - if not to change its size at least to transcode it into a generic format avidemux may handle better
<RedDragons> ok
<Slart> AVGHelp: I didn't ask about that
<tomas_> hola alguien me podria ayudar
<Roasted> Jack_Sparrow - I understand what you are saying, but Clonezilla LiveCD has the op tion to save the disk or the partition only. If I push the partition only back to the disk, Vista gets named to that partition accordingly.
<odder> Slart: aaah, sorry - I wasn't perfectly clear - I want to resize it [the resolution]
<JosefAssad> AVGHelp: if sebsebseb REALLY wanted to help you, he'd just give AVG to you.
<Slart> AVGHelp: I asked if you knew how to start the software using a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted Good luck
 * JosefAssad takes cover
<RedDragons> so what your saying is ubunbu doesn't have sinit
<matreya6> AVGHelp, What has bothered me with AVG is that produces too many false positives and can't clean files, only delete them. On a positive note, it does have a small mem footprint
<Slart> odder: hmm.. let me check
<odder> komputes: I got it in avi, to be honest :)
<sebsebseb> JosefAssad: uh? and heh?
<AVGHelp> slart i do not know how to start antivirus from a terminal
<chaos2fu> hi everybody, can someone tell me how to become the owner to a file in the etc-folder?
<Roasted> Jack_Sparrow - Shouldn't be too bad. I did this last month when my darn Seagate drive gave out.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<komputes> odder: avi can be many things
<odder> chaos2fu: grant you the right through the command line
<Jack_Sparrow> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Slart> AVGHelp: hmm.. then it's hard to create menu items for it.. you might want to check the documentation for some info on how to start it..
<sysdoc> AVGHelp, are you looking for a way to create a launcher for the AVG pgm?
<Roasted> I just don't understand how I had this same exact setup for the last 8 months and only in the last 2 days I started getting error 18 with grub like that.
<AVGHelp> matreya6 do you know how to create a button so that it shows up in applications --- accesories
<komputes> odder: it's more of a container than an actual format
<AVGHelp> sysdoc yes i am
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: probably after a log out, it will show there
<odder> komputes: I am not a video-file expert.avidemux tells me its xvid4
<AVGHelp> sysdoc one should have been auto created but it wasent
<sysdoc> AVGHelp, eyeball these instructions: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-avg-antivirus-in-ubuntu-desktop.html
<chaos2fu> can u please tell me how odder? im total newbie in linux
<AVGHelp> sysdoc also i tried this but it failed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/Avg
<sebsebseb> chaos2fu: why do you want to be owner of that file?
<matreya6> AVGHelp, Sure, just use the menu editor under System => Preferences => Main Menu
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb i tried to log out no luck
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: no luck???
<AVGHelp> matreya6 yes i did that but it was not there
<komputes> AVGHelp: have you read the following guides: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security#Anti-Virus
<odder> chaos2fu: somebody pointed you already, try chown
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb i tried to log out but at login it was still not there the button
<joss> isn't there a way to give prefix to aptitude or apt-get , seems dpkg -i takes it?
<chaos2fu> im having trouble with the nvidia x server settings... it wont save the configuration file so every time i restart the computer i have to go into nvidia again and tell it that i want two displays??
<komputes> odder: well if it's xvid try changing it to another format using ffmpeg - to get more info on ffmpeg, open a terminal and type "man ffmpeg"
<Flannel> joss: To do what?
<AVGHelp> komputes that is what i did read here but for some reason it failed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/Avg
<odder> Slart: I am sorry -- seems to be working, screwed up again
<Slart> odder: oh.. you found out how to do it?
<ring0> chaos2fu: try running nvidia-settings with gksu in front
<Dr_Willis> chaos2fu:  run the nvidia-settings tool as root 'gksu nvidia-settings' the menu item for somereason dont ask for the su rights.
<odder> komputes: thanks for pointing me to this
<joss> Flannel, to install qt to another directory
<matreya6> AVGHelp, even if the menu editor in Gnome is a awkward program, it does seem to do it's job when creating menu shortcuts
<komputes> AVGHelp: try the one i sent you, it explains better what viruses are out there - either way the system is secure enough that if you stay safe and down't download executables from websites you should be good...
<AVGHelp> matreya6 i do not follow what do you mean
<odder> Slart: well, I have changed the video format to xvid4 again, cause for some unknown reason simple copying the video and resizing it didn't work
<chaos2fu> Dr_Willis: how do i run it as a root?
<joss> Flannel, though apt-get will surely clean it away again...there are some changes between 4.3 and 4.5..
<Slart> odder: oh.. ok
<AVGHelp> komputes yes i udnerstand that argument it is very nice but still even though linux is way safer i want an antivirus program and i want avg ;)
<chaos2fu> sorry, but I am total new to linux...:-(
<Dr_Willis> chaos2fu:  I allready told you how --->   reread -->  run the nvidia-settings tool as root 'gksu nvidia-settings' the menu item for somereason dont ask for the su rights.
<AVGHelp> komputes do you know how to create a button for avg?
<matreya6> AVGHelp, care to join me fro a private session?
<Dr_Willis> chaos2fu:  the terminal is our friend. :)
<Dr_Willis> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<AVGHelp> matreya6 of course
<sebsebseb> !pm |  matreya6
<ubottu> matreya6: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sysdoc> AVGHelp, I gave you a link to a page with explicit instruction on how to do what you want
<AVGHelp> sysdoc they did not work
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: with Linux you should be more concerned about running bad commands, than getting viruses!
<komputes> AVGHelp: I've had bad experience with avg and recommend clam av - they basically both scan, none of them does heuristics, so whats the point, right ;)
<Tasem> There are no effective viruses in ubuntu. Basically they die on their own
<Dr_Willis> Heh - the end user doing 'admin tasks wrongly' is more of a danger to a linux box.. then any viruses out there
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb i am equally concerned with all problems i do not discrimanate any problem all problems are equall to me ;)
<odder> AVGHelp: I'd recommed ClamAV, too -- seems to be the best for now
<komputes> AVGHelp: and antivuruses don't necessarily protect against exploits
<breadtk> @odder: Do you know if ClamAV auto scans all the files I would download (ftp/sftp/firefox)?
<chaos2fu> Dr_willis: ok sorry man, im installing the gksu now...
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: the only way to  make sure a malicious program is truely  removed, is to re install the OS
<komputes> breadtk: not automatically, every time i used it it was a manual scan
<icedtea> does ubuntu 9 not have gui support for wifi? Where do I get a list of networks to join?
<Tasem> Uh, I need some help with xorg crashing. It happens like maybe every 10~20 minutes, and it started happening after I installed Wacom tools for my bamboo fun tablet
<odder> breadtk: try http://clamav.net/doc/latest/html/node26.html
<breadtk> komputes: k thought so. Thats prolly the biggest downside of it.
<AVGHelp> odder there is something called virus scanner which comes from applications add remove and it has clamav in it description but it does not actively scan by itself all the files that are in motion
<breadtk> odder: looking
<komputes> icedtea: the icon of two computers, top right
<chaos2fu> cool, it worked... can i run every applications with the gksu?
<Tasem> No one knows anything about this? :C
<komputes> breadtk: you can also schedule it, or you can easily create a nautilus script that will allow you to rightclick > scan
<tomas_> alguien que able español
<Slart> !details | Tasem
<icedtea> komputes: I don't have that. I do have a systray icon with bars on it but its X'd out
<ubottu> Tasem: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tomas_> para poder ayudarme
<breadtk> komputes: I was thinking about making a cron for it.
<sebsebseb> Slart: didn't know about that one,  that will be useful :)  instead of asking them with?
<komputes> icedtea: try a guest session, or try logging in as another user
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb even better is simply to destroy the computer ;)
<guntbert> chaos2fu: you can but you *should not* - it could be dangerous to youe system
<guntbert> *your
<Slart> sebsebseb: =)
<komputes> AVGHelp: thats the spirit!
<chaos2fu> ok i see...! and the command sudo is it the application add/remove or?
<Slart> Tasem: also.. try checking the logs (var/log/syslog) when one of these crashes occur.. there might be some error message
<sebsebseb> Slart: yeah there was a guy earlier, I had to ask him a few questions,  then he gave up  when I give him the Grub  bot link and that, and he is like  I am putting Windows on now,  Ubuntu sucks,   what ashame
<Tasem> Oh. Well, I'm running Jaunty Jackalope on a Macbook 5,1. I AM running compiz, but since the problems started with installing the Tablet Im hoping its just that and I wont have to give Compiz off. The problem being that X server crashes on me. I heard that there were some Manual Device Input codes in etc/X11/x.org that are conflicting with Wacom tools, but I have no idea what they are and Im scared of changing anything I shouldnt.
<mobi-sheep> AVGHelp: Weren't you here last night? :X
<guntbert> !es | tomas_
<ubottu> tomas_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> Slart: shame when your helping someone and they just give up
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep most likely many installations ago
<tomas_> ok
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep linux is hard :(
<Slart> sebsebseb: well.. those are the breaks one has to live with.. at least every once in a while you get someone that is actually interested in learning
<sebsebseb> Slart: true
<komputes> and AVG is not open source :(
<icedtea> komputes: still don't have that. Are you running 9.04?
<koonde> salam irani hast?
<komputes> icedtea: yup
<Slart> Tasem: can you pastebin the output from /var/log/Xorg.0.log too ?
<mobi-sheep> AVGHelp: Linux is [so] fun.  What problem are you having?
<lightbricko> When downloading/installing a package, should I look for a package with "x86-64" in the name? Or should I use the one with "i386" or "amd64"?
<Dr_Willis> AVGHelp:  whats hard is trying to keep the 4+ windows machines up for the faimly when they cant understand  how to avoide malware.
<Slart> !pastebin | Tasem
<ubottu> Tasem: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<koonde> ???
<koonde> ????
<Slart> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: that's a point,  code that is opensource/freesoftware    is usellay more secure, because they can't  hide bad code in it, and  loads of developers  doing stuff with the code
<koonde> koskeshaaaaa ba  shoma ham...akhe koskholaa ubuntu che kossheriye?
<komputes> icedtea: how about when you boot from the Jaunty LiveCD, do you get the network manager icon?
<Slart> *ahdebiansshehm*.. open source.. safe... ;)
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep i downloaded avg antivirus from their home page linux version deb, i dubble clicked it and installed but the button will not show up in applications accesories and i tried to do what it said here on this link but it did not work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/Avg
<icedtea> komputes: whats the network manager icon? The systray icon with network bars on it?
<Tasem> Thanks, Slart. Also, I cant check the var because when it crashes, I cant do ANYTHING. The entire GUI locks up and I have to force shutdown. Not even restarting X works.
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb yes that is nice but i want more protection
<Slart> hmm.. why does the ubuntu help page on AVG recommend running "sudo gedit" ?? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/Avg)
<brembo> hello
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: maybe look into OpenBSD or something like that  then, that's meant to be one of the most secure OS's
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: ,but that's not for newbies
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb i am a computer newbie
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: that's for expeirenced computer users
<brembo> anyone know why on my sound recorder i can see only Capture on the list of source?
<mobi-sheep> AVGHelp: The page "Antivirus/Avg" is last edited 2008-06-27 10:15:32.
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep yes i know
<Slart> Tasem: I think they removed the shortcut for restarting X in jaunty.. ( type !dontzap for more info ).. but you can try restarting in safe mode.. with out gnome.. then try reading those files
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: yes exactly, which is why you think it's so important to have antivirus in  Ubuntu, where as  experiended users such as myself, know it's not needed
<Slart> Tasem: you can also use "pastebinit" or "webboard" to pastebin files from command line
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep i looked at this page as well it is from amrch 2009 http://techreviews.in/free-avg-anti-virus-for-ubuntu/
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: I have a link that  you may find quite useful
<Tasem> I know, I used dontzap and reactivate it. It still doesnt work when it locks up though. Also, Slart, Im not sure I understand this Pastebin thing
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb i just want to know how to create the button
<Tasem> Oh wait, nevermind. That was a stupid mistake on my part, thats all
<mobi-sheep> AVGHelp: Linux is [so] hard for you because you came from a Windows lifestyle.  Even if you have Windows virus in a file on your system, it will [not] destroy your system.  And you give the same file to your Windows buddy, it [can] destroy his system.
<Slart> Tasem: pastebin is just a webpage you can upload shorter text snippets to.. then you give us the url (something like pastebin.ubuntu.com/124kuh5ku and we can see the text you entered)
<Tasem> Allright. What do you mean by pasting from the command line?
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep do you know how to create a button?
<Slart> Tasem: basically.. at a command line you run something like "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" then it will upload that file to a pastebin and print out the url.. you then tell us that url and we can check the log file
<mobi-sheep> AVGHelp: Do you know the terminal command to run AntiVirus?  You can add it using Menu Editor or create a Launcher (shortcut link).
<Tasem> Oh, allright
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep no i do not know the terminal command
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: by the way antivirus, and antispyware and such  isn't even needed on Windows, if people know what they are doing :)
<Slart> Tasem: let me give you an example.. http://pastebin.com/f271827ec   that's my Xorg.0.log ..
<slipttees> http://slipttees.wordpress.com/
<byte^> If I have Ubuntu installed on a partition and it is not a LiveCD, can I remove Ubiquity?
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: anyway  Linux is not Windows  http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: now that's a good read :)
<guntbert> slipttees: not here please
<Tasem> Oh, I see. Allright, let me try to do it
<icedtea> well I can't find a gui tool in ubuntu 9.04 to join a wifi network... anyone know of a filename to start the gui chooser?
<Slart> Tasem: it's a very easy way to share log files.. no copy pasting in irc-windows and such
<slipttees> guntbert: sorry, window erro
<Slart> Tasem: you might need to install pastebinit first though.. just sudo apt-get install pastebinit will do it
<RedDragons> i'm having troble geting xinit to run
<Tasem> Yeah, thanks for this, Im still pretty new at Linux O:
<mobi-sheep> AVGHelp: Do ALT + F2.  Put in "gksudo avggui"    Did AVG show up?
<Tasem> Im installing it now, actually
<guntbert> slipttees: np :-)
<slipttees> guntbert: ;-)
<byte^> If I have Ubuntu installed on a partition and it is not a LiveCD, can I remove Ubiquity?
<breadtk> yes
<shawnmstout> hey can someone explain to me the difference between gnome and kde?  is one more versatile then the other, does 1 have more support/applications/configurable then the other?
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep it did not show up
<shawnmstout> i have not been able to find online these type of answers
<Slart> shawnmstout: they look different.. that's about it
<Tasem> http://pastebin.com/f1255a761 my Var log
<Tasem>  
<Slart> shawnmstout: some people prefer one.. other people prefer the other one
<breadtk> shawnstout: gnome, is much more supported.        Kde: good in its own light.
<byte^> Look at screenshots for KDE vs Gnome
<byte^> you can pretty much run applications from either environment
<shawnmstout> byte, i know what each look like
<byte^> But if you use Gnome, KDE apps may look differently and vice versa
<ror> kde is ugly as sin ;o, or at least kde apps run in gnome are :)
<mobi-sheep> AVGHelp: You're aware that AVG AntiVirus "can only detect viruses; and cannot remove them from files." ?
<byte^> ror: Agreed :3
<sebsebseb> ror: I disagree,   KDE apps in Gnome that's fine for me
<ror> really? I find most KDE apps close to unusable in their ugliness
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep to remove a virus froma  file is very hard so you remove the whole file the same goes for calmAV
<shawnmstout> what about customization?
<shawnmstout> im in gnome right now
<ror> the whole "sense" of where stuff is in their menus makes no sense to me either
<shawnmstout> ok, 1 more question, is there different themes to gnome?
<Slart> Tasem: ok... nothing really strange in that file.. it's a mac mini?
<mobi-sheep> shawnmstout: Yes.
<shawnmstout> and where is the best place to find these at?
<Ciros> shawnmstout:  goto gnome-look.org
<shawnmstout> ok
<Tasem> No, Macbook 5,1. Not pro
<shawnmstout> thanks guys
<kvams> nc
<kvams> Hello
<shawnmstout> oh and customizing menu options
<Ciros> shawnmstout:   you may need to install additional packages, but it is simple enough
<byte^> Menu options?
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: if your so concerned about security, you may want to check out the Backtrack Live CD, it has many security tools.   I haven't used it yet
<shawnmstout> i wanted to add my own "shortcut" menu for common tasks that i do
<kvams> i need help
<sebsebseb> !details | kvams
<ubottu> kvams: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<byte^> I don't know, personally I am on Crunchbang which combines Openbox and GNOME... Works pretty well.
<byte^> Ubuntu by itself should be just as configurable.
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb i just want a button for avg
<Tasem> http://pastebin.com/f7b0e40fc
<Tasem>  this would be my xorg.conf
<mobi-sheep> AVGHelp: What is wrong with ClamAV?  It's in the repos.  Getting it from non-repos only give people more issues.  **AND** You're downloading that from somebody you claim to be trustworthy.  Do you see where I'm going with this?  That's why we have repos.  We know it is safe and it does work.
<Slart> Tasem: ok.. those other logs.. you can try something like this "tail -n 30 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit" .. it will send the last 30 lines from the syslog to a pastebin, just like before
<shawnmstout> yes, example, i run a tftp/pxe/dhcp/mysql/php/nfs server
<Ciros> shawnmstout:   to be honest i havent tried, though I am sure that there is a way....give me a few minutes and will poke around
<root1992> hi I have a problem with the VLC he plays only one second from a DVD (movie) I have Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit and dvdnav libdvdcss
<shawnmstout> so there are config files i want to access quickly
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: open it from terinal.  whatever it's called and hit enter     make a shortcut on the desktop for it maybe if you know where it installed
<shawnmstout> ciros, thanks
<sebsebseb> mobi-sheep: ClavmAV is to Linux like for him  :d
<Kvams> install http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328 and it dosent work :/
<Slart> root1992: mm.. dvd's doesn't work for me in jaunty either.. no matter how many decss packages or scripts I install/run
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep when i type in clamav in appliacations add remove i get something called virus scanner, and that is a nice scanner but it does not actively run the background and protect me from all my clicks
<shawnmstout> by adding all of these in 1 common place would make it nice for myself
<Tasem> http://pastebin.com/f4b914e62
<Tasem> There O:
<gordonjcp> AVGHelp: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Strife89> What's the command for showing what hardware is availible but unmounted?
<Kvams> install http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328 and it dosent work :/
<Slart> Tasem: what time was the last crash?
<dylan_> anyone know how to generate modelines so I get get the full 1280x1024 like my monitor was intended to do ?
<Tasem> Maybe 30 minutes ago or so now
<dylan_> or an app that will auto-detect the video card / screen
<Strife89> I want to run fsck on a media player but I'm not sure of its unmounted location.
<Tasem> Im using my mouse right now so that might be part of it, but otherwise Im not sure
<shawnmstout> this might sound bad, but im using a suse distro, still the help here is sooooooooo much better, and much more friendlier then other channels, so i hope you dont mind me asking in here even though im not using ubuntu
<Slart> Tasem: hmm.. try the same command but change 30 to 90 or somethnig like that
<dylan_> the max resolution in xubuntu's settings is 1024 x 768
<AVGHelp> gordonjcp i downloaded avg anti virus for linux for their web page in then dubble clicked to install it and it installed but it did not create a button in applications accessories and i want a button
<mobi-sheep> AVGHelp: Linux and Windows are entirely different.   Windows are *easier* to use and *easier* to get destroyed because linux can be [too] frustrating for some people.
<Strife89> What's the command for showing what hardware is available but unmounted?
<root1992> Slart :( You give me hope ;) I think I must wait for a update
<Tasem> http://pastebin.com/f348d2d66
<Flannel> shawnmstout: SuSe and Ubuntu are rather different.  The help we provide likely won't be able to be useful for you.
<thiebaude> shawnmstout: np, we are here to help if we can
<Slart> root1992: mm.. I've tried reinstalling all kinds of packages without any success.. if you find a solution please tell me
<shawnmstout> well since this is interface questions, not os questions, i didnt think i would really matter
<mobi-sheep> AVGHelp: I can download a virus and click on it.  It cannot touch my system.  I attached the virus and sent out to my Windows buddies.  They'll face all sort of problems if they run the file.
<shawnmstout> commands would be different however
<shawnmstout> but i know the changes there
<Tasem> thats basically just describing my startup
<Ciros> shawnmstout:   have you tried right clicking the gnome[Distribution] logo, then selecting edit menus?
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep i understand you view point all i want is a button mkay
<Strife89> Anyone? What's the command for showing what hardware is available but unmounted?
<gordonjcp> AVGHelp: it's only for servers
<wildc4rd> is there a separate channel for eeebuntu? or are questions regarding it OK here
<_Pix> hi
<Slart> Tasem: ok, we're getting closer.. try.. 180 instead..
<sebsebseb> wildc4rd: you can ask here
<gordonjcp> AVGHelp: you might use it to scan files on a server that has MS Windows machines connected to it
<GNU_D> Hi, my friend has a problem with grub, he just installed win7(I shall kill him for that) and now the mbr is replaced, we tried to reinstall it manually, grub says it's ok, but now grub frezes on boot, is there another way to reinstall grub from the live cd ?
<shawnmstout> ciros, well i am guessing that i first have to build my interface for the menu, then tie it in
<Kvams> noen fra norge?
<Slart> Tasem: it's still just showing the part where you boot up.. starting network cards and such
<Dr_Willis> cool.. I never knew avg had a free linux version... gotta check it out
<gordonjcp> !no | Kvams
<ubottu> Kvams: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: your joking right?
<Tasem> Allright, i'll set it higher
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: I mean about checking it out?
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  may as well :)
<Flannel> wildc4rd: Generally Ubuntu questions here, if you think they may be EEE specific, #ubuntu-eeepc would likely be the best place
<AVGHelp> gordonjcp are you saying that this link here gives an antivurs program only for servers http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afl
<nmvictor> GNU_D: I could try to help,mind if i PM you?
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:   see if i can put it on a live cd/thumbdrive install as a 'scan moms pc' toolkit
<GNU_D> nmvictor: go ahead
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: ah for Windows viruses yeah?
<shawnmstout> ciros, am i right about that?
<gordonjcp> AVGHelp: can't look at that link just now, no web browser
<Strife89> I'll ask one last time. What's the command for showing what hardware is available but unmounted?
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  of course. :)
<shawnmstout> cause how can you add something that doesnt exist yet
<Slart> Strife89: I don't think there is one
<gordonjcp> AVGHelp: are you running a file server for Windows computers?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: pretty sure I seen you here before, so unlike  AVGHelp, you know that Linux viruses well, what Linux virsues?   I think there was like one that hit the wild in the past, that would no longer work
<shawnmstout> unless you can just add in a blank menu item
<shawnmstout> and build from there
<Slart> Strife89: that might be the reason you're not getting an answer
<Strife89> Slart: Oh. ^^;
<AVGHelp> gordonjcp ok i dissagree with your statment that it is only for servers because ther eis an instruction page in ubuntu help for isntalling it which did not work for me and i have read about installations of it on the net which also did not work for me ;)
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  i made my own puppy-linux live-cd last year as a 'linux-live-cd-av-scanner-tool' :) to give out to friends.. time i updated it.
<Tasem> http://pastebin.com/f727d7848
<Slart> Strife89: lshw will show you your hardware.. but I don't think you can limit it to just showing stuff that isn't mounted
<gordonjcp> AVGHelp: it only makes sense on servers
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: I see
<Xtf> Is the new ubuntu good?
<Ciros> shawnmstout:   indeed, but once it exsists you can click new item, then point to the file. to allow you to open up and what not.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: sounds like a nice thing to do for friends, but  if you converted them to Ubuntu you would probably be an even better friend :d
<AVGHelp> gordonjcp i am running ubuntu 9.04 on a nromal computer it is the only operating system on this computer and that is all
<sebsebseb> Xtf: it's alright yeah
<shawnmstout> ciros, ok, just wanted to confirm
<sebsebseb> Xtf: not that differnet from 8.10
<Xtf> Jaunty?
<sebsebseb> yes
<Strife89> Slart: Basically I just need to find where a piece of hardware is that I've unmounted.
<Ciros> shawnmstout:   it's all good :D
<shawnmstout> wonder if gnome-look would have any info on it
<shawnmstout> thanks man
<Slart> Tasem: still not enough.. go for.. 500 or something
<AVGHelp> gordonjcp but it provides an active scanner scanner in the background for viruses and that is what i am after
<mobi-sheep> AVGHelp: You installed the .deb -- Right?  It installed successfully or faced a problem at a point?  I gave you ALT+F2 --> gksudo avggui and that seems to be working for many on the forum I'm reading right now.
<Slart> Strife89: are we talking about a hard drive?
<Strife89> Slart: No, a flash drive.
<box02> Hi someone help me
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep yes
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: as far as I know   AVG for Linux only scans for Windows viruses, and Windows viruses won't work on a Linux distro
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp:  well they might a litlte bit in Wine if you install that, but otherwise no
<sebsebseb> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<deany> I use avast myself.. well , when I say use..  I hardly ever run it.
<gordonjcp> AVGHelp: you don't need that
<Charle> Hello?
<Slart> Strife89: why not start the gnome partition editor and see if you can see the drive there
<mobi-sheep> gordonjcp: AVGHelp insists...
<gordonjcp> AVGHelp: you only need to scan for viruses if you're serving files to Windows machines
<Charle> Anyone here able to read me?
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp: a few of us have done that for a while with him now, but he won't listen, he must have his  AVG shortcut
<gordonjcp> !ask | Charle
<ubottu> Charle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> Tasem: sorry for all the pastebinning you have to do.. I really should have picked a higher number to begin with
<shawnmstout> ohhhh, gnome-look looks like all of the theme are based on ubuntu
<Tasem> http://pastebin.com/f41679f0d
<Tasem>  I think its still in the startup phase, but you'd have to tell me
<bremboi> !virtualiserz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualiserz
<bremboi> !virtualizerz
<Tasem> Oh, not at all. You're the one helping me! Besides, I find this whole thing rather fun, in my own way
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualizerz
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep you asked me if i took the deb file i took a screenshot to show you http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/5117/screenshotc.png
<shawnmstout> found for mine
<shawnmstout> thanks guys
<Slart> Tasem: well.. you're right.. it's still botting up.. try 1000
<sebsebseb> For some reason    by the sounds of things,   AVGHelp  's     AVG install didn't add itself to the menu, and  a log out woudn't even  put it there. so guys  help him get a shortcut?
<Slart> *booting
<mobi-sheep> AVGHelp: Well, I'm looking... but to no avail.  Ask yourself this question -- Perfect security... Does it really exist?
<gharz> guys, how do i play a .snd file (audio)? i checked google and it says most of these files are MAC audio files. i tried playing it with VLC but it can not play. anyone?
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep thanks for the effort it is the thought that counts
<Slart> mobi-sheep: I think the poor guy has been tortured about that enough.. can't we just help him with the menu's if he wants to run AVG?
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep there are other antivirus program out ther avast antivirus has an option for linux as well ;)
<gordonjcp> AVGHelp: all viruses are for Microsoft Windows only, and won't affect Linux systems
<dylan_> anyone know how to generate modelines so I get get the full 1280x1024 like my monitor was intended to do ? in XP I get this no probs
<BachgenBach> evening, looking for some help with flash !
<mobi-sheep> Slart: He doesn't know the command and I looked up.  I gave him a command to test if it [does] work but nothing.  We can't have Launcher / Menu without a right command. :<
<AVGHelp> gordonjcp i dissagree
<Tasem> http://pastebin.com/f6f41715d
<dylan_> or if there is an app to force this resolution, I don't know anything about xorg.conf or modelines
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp: well and some for Mac OS X,   and you can probably build something that deletes home yourself,  I remember there was some article
<Slart> mobi-sheep: true.. I was thinking more about the "perfect security stuff" =)
<dylan_> or how to get vert/horiz refresh rates
<pepim> noob to this and never used ubuntu befote so if someone has the patiants to help me i would be gratefull
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: you'd have to go to a *lot* of trouble
<Jack_Sparrow> dylan_ Provide people with details about what video card chipset and which release of ubuntu you are using
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp: yep
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: the last virus I ever dealt with was on Atari TOS
<AlsaPCM> how can i configure my webcam in ubuntu ?
<Slart> Tasem: that's enough.. now lets see if it says anything about crashing
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sebsebseb> AlsaPCM: cheese
<sebsebseb> AlsaPCM: that program
<prassyy> i upgraded to ubuntu 9 and it screwed my system -- too slow
<mobi-sheep> gordonjcp: Analog --> He would hire a bouncer to physically watch his laptop... but the problem?  He don't trust the bouncer either.  A Paranoid fellow. :)
<prassyy> is there something that can be done
<AlsaPCM> no camera found
<lianimator> can't play YoVille from FB in firefox. any solution?
<prassyy> and besides it has completely made my amarok useless
<AlsaPCM> sebsebseb, no camera found
<gordonjcp> lianimator: what's YoVille and what's FB?
<BachgenBach> anyone else having problems with flash after carrying out latest version of flash?
<Jack_Sparrow> prassyy There is no downgrading, restore from a previous backup
<AVGHelp> mobi-sheep that is a good statement ;)
<lianimator> FB is facebook. yoville is a flash game.
<sebsebseb> AlsaPCM: I can't really help since don't have a web cam
<rockee> Need help n support... can anybody allow me to send PM.... plz
<Jack_Sparrow> BachgenBach latest version from our repos or some version you found online
<gharz> guys, i've installed a .deb file by double clicking it... how do i remove and purge this application?
<mobi-sheep> Slart: Yup.  That's right.  You heard NASA interns tried to steal the moon rocks?  It was in the news few days ago.  NASA even designed the protocol to prevent this from happening and yet it still happen. :)
<AlsaPCM> anyone can help on webcam configuration ?
<BachgenBach> i had flash working in firefox, i then uploaded and it is not working.
<sebsebseb> !details |  rockee
<ubottu> rockee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Slart> mobi-sheep: tried? didn't they succeed? I just read the story briefly
<sebsebseb> !pm |  rockee
<ubottu> rockee: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gordonjcp> AVGHelp: put it this way, I've been using Linux for quite a while now and never even considered an antivirus program
<mobi-sheep> AVGHelp: I think you're overdoing on this one.  Just my thought.
<AVGHelp> gordonjcp we go to different web pages you and I ;)
<gordonjcp> AVGHelp: show me a web page that says that you get viruses on Linux and I'll show you something that'll make your roses grow ;-)
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: you really are in the Windows mindset,  that can casue problems  when it comes to Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: and getting help and such
<mobi-sheep> Slart: Oh you're right.  It was a untold story.
<pepim> how do i load stuff pls
<Co_27_Ehem> i wanna ....
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: you  can go on  websites that give  Windows useres malware, and laugh when doing it on Linux
<gordonjcp> AVGHelp: there are no viruses for Linux.  There isn't even the possibility.
<AlsaPCM> webcma, hlp ?
<AVGHelp> gordonjcp that is wrong there are
<BachgenBach> Jack_Sparrow: I have run a couple of commands from articles xx things to do after installing ubuntu but it either states I have flash installed and still doesn't work.
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: worth pointing out that there are Javascript exploits out there
<AVGHelp> it says is specfically in the help files
<gordonjcp> AVGHelp: no, there aren't
<Strife89> Slart: Gparted helped as a double-checker, thank you. :)
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp: yeah good point, but he still don't need antivirus?
<Slart> Tasem: hmm.. if you disconnect the wacom thingy does everything work alright?
<Strife89> Nailed an fs problem on the head. :)
<Slart> Strife89: you're welcome
<AlsaPCM> i have a built in camera on my packard bell laptop that i cant put it to work on ubuntu any hep ?
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: no.  Noscript maybe ;-)
<prassyy> Jack_Sparrow: there's no backup - i'm very new to linux -- may i ask for a suggestion -- i wish to use lenny -- is it a good choice?
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: AVG won't protect you from lastmeasure, noscript will ;-)
<Tasem> It works fine WITH the Wacom. Except it crashes after awhile.
<AVGHelp> gorodonjcp https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp: and all a javascript exploit could do is mess up the Firefox profile a bit? which can then be deleted anyway
<Tasem> It crashed once with just the mouse connected too but I think that was a fluke
<Jack_Sparrow> prassyy This is the wrong place for objective opinions about other versions of linux
<mobi-sheep> prassyy: Lenny?  This is Ubuntu.  We have Jaunty.  :)
<chaos2fu> hii again everyboady...how do i change the default system font?
<GNU_D> how to find which port is free, if one is behind a router ?
<Co_27_Ehem> WOOOIII...
<dr3mro> plz help me having problem with my laptop fn key when preesed with f5 or f6 my laptop freeze
<chaos2fu> its way to small...;-)
<RedSocrates> gordonjcp: What do you mean there isn't even the possibility of a Linux virus?
<gordonjcp> RedSocrates: can't be done
<lenswipe> can somenoe give me a hand with a samba domain controller
<kamekun> Hi guys,  someone know if possible run a xampp version on usb? or a least to be compatible with the xampplite version of windows?
<gordonjcp> RedSocrates: at least, not using techniques that Windows viruses use
<lenswipe> anyone?
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp: Linux viruses can be made, just no one bothers, and  people have to install them, themselves
<lenswipe> im trying to setup a samba domain controller and i cant get it to load my dads profile
<icedtea> there are linux worms
<mobi-sheep> GNU_D: "By default, Ubuntu ships with no open ports on public interfaces. In other words, a "port scan" would show all closed ports, nothing open. As a result, putting up a firewall would provide no more security than not putting one up. Remember that open ports provide services that hackers can connect to, and only if they can connect to these services can they be potentially abused and exploited. "
<prassyy> sorry people i was more than happy to finally have made my skype work on intrepid :) but with my new upgrade my amarok and my system has hit the dumpster -- so only was wondering
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: okay, let's refine that and say that there are no practicable Linux viruses ;-)
<mobi-sheep> !security | GNU_D
<ubottu> GNU_D: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: to get malware installed on  Ubuntu you would have to find some  rare  malware and install it yourself,  or  get your computer broken into it, and then maybe they do it
<RedSocrates> gordonjcp: Okay, I'm not sure I know what you mean.  Linux viruses certainly can be made, but yes, not using Windows techniques (assuming I understand what you mean by that)
<lenswipe> mine works fine and i can logon and logoff
<GNU_D> mobi-sheep: he is behind a router
<Co_27_Ehem> WOOOIII...
<Co_27_Ehem> WOOOIII...
<Slart> Tasem: the last few messages before the crash shows something starting with nvrm.. that's an error from the nvidia driver.. one thread on nvidias forums says this "I only know Xid 13, which is like a segmentation fault (wrong memory access, wrong instruction, etc..)"
<FloodBot3> Co_27_Ehem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lenswipe> but when my dad logs on he gets a message saying that his profile could not be loaded
<lenswipe> can someone give me a hand with this to get samba working as a domain contrller
<lenswipe> thanks
<BachgenBach> Does anyone know if there is a command to check if something (flash) is intsalled correctly
<Tasem> Oh
<Tasem> Then its probably Compiz
<gordonjcp> RedSocrates: in theory you could write a virus that would affect Linux systems, but it would have no real way to spread
<Tasem> I have alot of things set on Compiz, custom animations and stuff
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb i dissagree bad things always happen to me all the time
<prassyy> mobi_sleep: ok if i may ask how does one install the drivers for wifi as it comes installed in ubuntu --
<Co_27_Ehem> arek MALANG ENDHI???
<gharz> l
<Jack_Sparrow> Co_27_Ehem  Please stoip.
<GNU_D> mobi-sheep: I need my friend on his laptop to scan him self, and give me what ports are open so I can ssh him.
<gharz> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<MMlosh> goood.. SoundBlaster 16 working on ubuntu!! It's a workaround, but it works.. finally.. after 30hrs of work
<rockee> ok
<rockee> Im non technical person but still have some knowledge to about web designing and all
<rockee> Today only I installed Ubuntu 9.04 server in my machine (2 GB RAM, Intel centrino Duo, Sony Vaio Laptop) after deleting win-vista
<rockee> I was trying to learn about Linux n Ubuntu since last week..
<rockee> The purpose was to create a mail server
<FloodBot3> rockee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rockee> After installation I stuck up with non-GUI interface of ubuntu server 9.04, while I was having only one computer system so I installed GUI Interface also to learn and take support from world wide web...
<lenswipe> can someone help me with samba please i cant get it to work as a pdc
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: well that happended a lot with Windows, when it came to a guy I helped with computer,    I got him using Ubuntu, and he is getting on absoutly fine with Ubuntu 8.10
<kamekun> Hi guys,  someone know if possible run a xampp version on usb? or a least to be compatible with the xampplite version of windows?
<lenswipe> samba primary domain controller
<Tasem> Still though, is there anyway to solve the crash problems without actually Disabling Compiz? I cant really afford to since I also use AWN and stuff
<Slart> Tasem: nah.. it might be a driver thing too.. but you could try removing some of the compiz plugins... just to see if it improves stuff
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: in fact Norton used to just piss him off big time in Vista
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb i just want to create a button no more no less
<Tasem> Kay
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: and that
<gharz> guys... i installed limewire using the .deb installer... how do i uninstall this? i installed by just double clicking the .deb file. please help.
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: yes I know uhmmm
<shadeslayer> Tasem: metacity
<icedtea> the term virus is sometimes used as a catch all that includes worms, and there have been worms that affected linux
<mobi-sheep> GNU_D: Your friend need to set up port forward (to his IP).  It can be done in the Router website.  http://portforward.com/
<Slart> Tasem: also, I would try reinstalling the nvidia driver.. just in case something got messed up
<Jack_Sparrow> !id > Co_27_Ehem
<ubottu> Co_27_Ehem, please see my private message
<Tasem> Allright
<GNU_D> mobi-sheep: he doesn't have access to ther router
<Tasem> Im using the official proprietary one, by t he way
<GNU_D> mobi-sheep: ther = his
<briancro> gharz: you should be able to uninstall with the same program
<shadeslayer> Tasem: any composting manager can manage awn or other apps
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp:   you can make launchers for the program, but you need to know where it is installed
<shadeslayer> !metacity > Tasem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<AVGHelp> i know where it is installed
<mobi-sheep> GNU_D: Friend installed openssh-server ?
<Tasem> Metacity>Tasem? ._. Anyway though, what IS Metacity?
<GNU_D> mobi-sheep: he is on a live cd
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb look at this pastebin of the installation http://pastebin.com/m19d2d070
<Tasem> And how is it different/similar to Compiz?
<Slart> !metacity
<gharz> briancro: by double clicking it?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<Slart> bah..
<mobi-sheep> GNU_D: Then openssh-server isn't installed.
<Tasem> silly bot :3
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: right click on desktop and menu  and create a luancher
<shadeslayer> Slart: wondering the same thing
<Tasem> Its allright, I'll google it
<Tasem> Thank you both
<shadeslayer> !info metacity | Tasem
<ubottu> Tasem: metacity (source: metacity): A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.25.144-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 248 kB, installed size 680 kB
<Slart> Tasem: metacity is the compiz-equivalent you use when you have desktop effects disabled
<Tasem> Oh
<lenswipe> samba domain controller
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb i do not understand
<lenswipe> i cant logon to samba domain controller
<Slart> Tasem: it doesn't do transparency, wobbly windows and such
<Tasem> But it handles AWN and stuff
<lenswipe> i cant logon to samba domain controller
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: it's called a luancher  here not a button or a shortcut
<Tasem> Still, i'll try with Compiz first, because Im that spoiled
<Slart> Tasem: AWN needs transparency to look remotely good.. or perhaps even run
<Tasem> I love the eye candy, really I do
<briancro> gharz: I am going to check, I think it lets you uninstall but it might just get you to reinstall.
<Tasem> Oh
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb if i right click on the desktop i do not see the word menu
<lenswipe> i cant logon to samba domain controller
<briancro> brb
<Tasem> Then I guess it cant handle it
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: right click on the desktop and  make a luancher.  or you can try right clicking on program menu
<eseven73> Dont forget you can always /msg ubottu search <word to search for>  instead of making guesses that flood the channel
<pepim> can anyone help me pls i am new to linux how do i install stuff plsss
<lenswipe> i cant logon to samba domain controller
<mib_zosy2zde> hello, does any one know of a really strong firewall for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: if you right click the menu should appear
<Slart> Tasem: but try removing the nvidia driver.. reboot.. then reinstall it.. see if that helps
<lenswipe> pepim: !synaptic
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb i am with you
<shadeslayer> !firewall | mib_zosy2zde
<Slart> mib_zosy2zde: iptables..
<ubottu> mib_zosy2zde: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Tasem> Allright.
<icedtea> pepim: what distro are you using?
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb yes i see
<stefg> !software | pepim
<ubottu> pepim: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<lenswipe> !synaptic | pepim
<ubottu> pepim: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Tasem> Thank you very much, Slart, and Shadeslayer
<RedSocrates> gordonjcp: You may find this interesting: http://www.geekzone.co.nz/foobar/6229
<Tasem> I'll go do that now
<lenswipe> i cant logon to samba domain controller
<icedtea> oh doh I'm in ubuntu already
<shadeslayer> !repeat > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<Slart> Tasem: you're welcome.. hope you get it working
<pepim> ty
<RedSocrates> The techniques there are pretty Windows-like.  Admittedly, it exploits features of GNOME/KDE rather than Linux itself, and requires user interaction, but still
<lenswipe> can someone help me - not everyone can logon to my samba domain controller
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb i have right clicked on the desktop and selected create launcher which made a small window pop up
<shadeslayer> ... requires root priviliges to do damage?
<gharz> briancro: the only option when i double click is to Reinstall Package... there's no uninstall option
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc > jack_sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow, please see my private message
<briancro> gharz: you can uninstall it from synaptic
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: yes and where it says command
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: that would be the luancher command,  or you can browse for the program
<gharz> briancro, ok. thanks. let me check
<briancro> gharz: or apt-get remove
<hou5ton> When I put the Ubuntu install disc in and boot this laptop, the install screen comes up, asks what language as normal, and then I arrow down to the "Install Ubuntu" option. Once I hit that option, the laptop does nothing, and will not respond to any other action.
<Slart> hou5ton: try one of the noacpi/noapic/nolapic options in grub
<shadeslayer> hou5ton: did you check the MD5 checksum on the CD and the ISO?
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb i do not know what the program name is
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: yes thought would get this issue
<gharz> briancro, yeah boy. u r the man! thanks!!!!
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: if you open synaptic now you can search for AVG and find out the name
<briancro> gharz: glad I could help
<jmburgess> hou5ton: ya do what Slart said and try the noacpi options as well as see if you can ctrl-alt del f1-f18 and see if there are any error messages
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb huh?
<tyler_d1> I have 9.04 installed on a single disk, and would like to make a software raid 5 array with the 3 drives not in use... what utility is recommended?
<rockee> Im non technical person but still have some knowledge to about web designing and all. Today only I installed Ubuntu 9.04 server in my machine (2 GB RAM, Intel centrino Duo, Sony Vaio Laptop) after deleting win-vista. I was trying to learn about Linux n Ubuntu since last week.. The purpose was to create a mail server After installation I stuck up with non-GUI interface of ubuntu server 9.04, while I was having only one computer system so I installed GUI Inte
<dylan_> anyone know how to make / use modelines ? for some reason any Linux installations I try are unable to give me the full resolution (1280 x 1024) like my hardware was intended to (and which works in winXP no probs).
<jmburgess> tyler_d1: I use mdadm
<dylan_> I have a nvidia 8800 gt, and a 17 " screen with max resolution 1280 x 1024, but I don't know how to generate a modeline for this hardware combination
<jmburgess> tyler_d1: and Im not sure what else is out there but it works perfectly for me
<shadeslayer> rockee: please go to #ubuntu-server for server problems
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: system > administaration > synaptic package manager
<orgy`> hi, my theme manager somehow seems screwed. when i try to change a theme, it sometimes freezes gnome, and if it changes the them, th enew theme doesnt look like the example at all. also the panel seems wrong. http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/5839/bildschirmfoto.png
<tyler_d1> jmburgess: I will tias ty for the reference
<Slart> dylan_: can you pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<mobi-sheep> gordonjcp: The link sounds like a social engineering.  The problems often found in linux are found between the keyboard and the chair.
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: then search for AVG
<Slart> !pastebin | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb ok
<stefg> tyler_d1: that's manual work.... mdadm, patience and knoledge
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: you got a green icon next to  that?  once you searched for it
<mobi-sheep> gordonjcp: What the content in the link describe**
<dr3mro> plz help me having problem with my laptop fn key when preesed with f5 or f6 my laptop freeze
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb it does not show avg
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: ok
<tyler_d1> stefg: are you suggesting something else... or just imlying that its difficult?
<shadeslayer> dr3mro: what vesion?
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: open up  /opt/avg
<shadeslayer> *version
<dylan_> http://pastebin.ca/1425727
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: good job you did that pastebin by the way, because I woudn't have known where it installed
<dr3mro> shadeslayer, 9.04
<dylan_> Slart, http://pastebin.ca/1425727
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb yes sometimes i get lucky
<Slart> dylan_: looking...
<shadeslayer> dr3mro: and what video card? what does fn+F5/F6 do btw?
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: some where in there should be the program
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: that you want to luanch
<|Newton|> which app to mount .iso files =)?
<dr3mro> shadeslayer, i945 fn+f5 volume up fn+f6 vol down
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<stefg> tyler_d1: although it's possible to migrate an existing install to a mdadm raid 5 it is quite difficult (e.g. you'll need a separate non-raided /boot). I#ll suggest a re-install using the alternate installer
<shadeslayer> |Newton|: supported natively in 9.04
<yaris123456789> how do i match for the file.html?   /dir/sub/long/thing/file.html .  i would just want /dir/sub/long/thing/ at the end.....however the # of subdir varies.....
<shadeslayer> dr3mro: ah... intel card,just have a look at the release notes,the cards are not properly supported yer
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb yes of course but i do not know what the program name is or what the linux version of "exe" file is
<Slart> dylan_: what kind of monitor are you using?
<stefg> tyler_d1: see !clone and !automate how to replicte your pacjage selection
<shadeslayer> !iso > |Newton|
<ubottu> |Newton|, please see my private message
<Slart> dylan_: do you know the max vertical and horizontal frequencies
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: list the files
<orgy`> hi, my theme manager somehow seems screwed. when i try to change a theme, it sometimes freezes gnome, and if it changes the them, th enew theme doesnt look like the example at all. also the panel seems wrong. http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/5839/bildschirmfoto.png
<|Newton|> thank you
<|Newton|> but i am so use to have an application to open them with
<dr3mro> shadeslayer,  it worked b4 in 8.04
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: what type of files do you have?
<dylan_> Slart, its an acer al1706, max res 1280 x 1024, but not sure how to get the frequencies, I checked the manual and its not there..
<shadeslayer> dr3mro: as i said theres a issue with your video card and hence you might experience hangs,etc
<wildc4rd> I have an ISO of eeebuntu, and want to install from a usb stick, is there an easy way to convert it to an img? or is there a quicker way
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a gmail drive application for linux (ubuntu to be specific)
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb i have many different files in many different folders
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: yes, but in the main AVG folder  should be the program you want to open I think
<shadeslayer> wildc4rd: if its a modded ubuntu distro u might be able to make a bootable pendrive
<shadeslayer> Pirate_Hunter: gmail drive?? like gmailfs?
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: or in the bin folder
<dylan_> Slart, Horiz Freq: 48 khz, Vertical: 60hz
<Slart> dylan_: ah.. you found it.. ok.. hang on
<Pirate_Hunter> shadeslayer, i think so if it does the same job of using my gmail account as an online hd
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb this are the folders that avg has http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/7226/screenshot2p.png
<shadeslayer> Pirate_Hunter: thats the one...gmailfs
<shadeslayer> !info gmailfs | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: gmailfs (source: gmailfs): Use your GMail account as a filesystem. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8-5 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 160 kB
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: open bin
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: view > list
<root1992> Slart: I think the problem is, that DMA is off (But I can't activate it)
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb ok
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: and if you press type they will be in alphabetial order by type
<Pirate_Hunter> shadeslayer, thanks didnt know something like that was available for ubuntu saved me a lot of trouble
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: which type of files you got?
<shadeslayer> Pirate_Hunter: its a pain in the a**  to configure it :) , plus your account might get hacked
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: This feels like a waste of time to me, because I expect when your more experienced, you will reolize that you don't need AVG
<shadeslayer> Pirate_Hunter: http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb this is the screenshot after type
<AVGHelp> http://img269.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3ayv.png
<con-man> has anyone noticed fps increase running games like WoW through a VM as opposed to wine?
<Pirate_Hunter> shadeslayer, ok will check that link out right now before i use it
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: try opening avgscan
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: its typical win mentality :), not your or his fault,its a idea enshrined in the MS philosphy
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb how do i open it by dubble clicking?
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: yeah maybe, and even Apple suggested that Mac users  had a few anti viruses in stalled, just in case
<shadeslayer> *philosophy
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: yes double click
<muse> I want to set up a local partial mirror of the apts that I download. It must support all the ubuntu releases and have support for all architectures. There are 3 packages in the repos that look promising... apt-cacher apt-mirror apt-proxy. Which is recommended for what I to do though?
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: it will  probably ask you if you want to run it in terminal or something
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: imo AV's just gobble up my RAM
<Slart> dylan_: haven't forgot you..still working on it =)
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: yeah and programs such as Norton suck really
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb nothing happens when i dubble click it
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: dont tell me about it, i used to run norton on my P3+XP,couldnt run anything else :P
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: maybe it wasn't quite as simple as I thought
<brembo> p3+XP?
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: man avg ??
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: plus the whole adding shortcuts  thing in Ubuntu is a bit humm    this is actsually something Windows does better
<brembo> man..
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb i will just reinstall linux thanks for your time
<tyler_d1> stefg: I think you misunderstood the question..... I am not re-installing on a raid 5, I want the raid5 to be on a separate mount point. the installaiton itself will reside on the single disk. however ty for the suggestion :)
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: hang on?
<shadeslayer> brembo: 500 Mhz PIII + 256 MB RAM + 8 MB SDRAM
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: re install it why?
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb to make certain everything is gone and i can start fresh, with another program ;)
<brembo> shadeslayer: im sorry 4 u :|
<sebsebseb> AVGHelp: why do you think you have virus?
<AVGHelp> sebsebseb  bye and thank you very much for your effort
<stefg> tyler_d1: AH OK... <sudo apt-get install mdadm> for starters
<shadeslayer> brembo: i still have that PC..... now i use a T8100 + nvidia 8600 M GT
<brembo> dude i use a coppermine 4 router :D
<shadeslayer> :)
<hateball> Anyone using finch care to tell me where I find blocklists for msn? Or rather... where I can tell it to block all messages from people not on my list?
<deany> AVG is famous for givin out false positives.
<deany> just naming a file keygen makes it spit
<sebsebseb> deany: I guess so, but yet that noob wanted it so badly in Ubuntu
<Dantix> hi all, I've just installed Jaunty. the desktop is really amazing. A question: how can I add a link to the right side pane?
<stefg> tyler_d1: then you need to prepare 3 equally sized partitons by flagging them 'linux raid autodetect' in cfdisk
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: could have told him about clam AV or avast :P
<matreya6> sebseb, sorry for going private with AVGHelp. I'm a bit ill at the moment (39 degrees) and I couldn't concentrate with other conversations running through the screen as well.
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: that was already done earlier by others
<shadeslayer> meh....
<Slart> dylan_: you could try this modeline.. not sure if it will work though "Modeline "1280x1024@60" 114.98 1280 1312 1744 1776 1024 1045 1055 1076"
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: went through the whole  antivirus isn't really needed  thing and he just woudn't get it
<sebsebseb> matreya6: well I guess you didn't get far with him either
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb:what about the factoid??
<yaris123456789> how do i remove the subdirectory and its file, only if there is 1 file in this directory ? i tried rm -Rf however, it only removes the single file, it doesn't bother to remove the subdirectory that file resides in
<hateball> yaris123456789: the switch for recursive is -r
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: yep used that as well, even gave him this rather good  Windows is not Linux link  http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Slart> dylan_: you could also try one of the standard ones from this site http://linux.50webs.org/resources/modelines.htm
<deany> hateball, you`ll know.  I was copying some files across to somewhere else the other day with cp -av and i ran it again, and it copied them all again.  I thought it`d ask first
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: 99 pc chance he didnt read it
<brembo> did anyone know why i cant find any choose on my capture list of sound recorder?
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: indeed, I don't think he did
<deany> hateball, i guess thats what rsync is for :)
<Dantix> hi all, I've just installed Jaunty. the desktop is really amazing. A question: how can I add a link to the right side pane?
<matreya6> sebsebseb, the instructions he/ she used were outdated and it's generally not a good start to install a package outside normal repositories if you are totally new to liniux
<sebsebseb> matreya6: indeed I know
<hateball> deany: -i makes cp ask you
<sebsebseb> matreya6: ,but  if he gave the link for what he was using,  I didn't check it out
<deany> umm ok
<shadeslayer> im bored of my emerald theme....can anyone suggest a good one?
<Slart> Dantix: hm.. the right side pane? is it a normal grey gnome panel?
<sebsebseb> matreya6: well the big issue was getting the luancher working,  I still find  the way Gnome does launchers after  these years a bit hum
<hateball> deany: that is... "cp -ir /path1 /path2" you'll get prompted if the files being copied from path1 exist on path2
<brembo> shadeslayer: black haze 3.0
<matreya6> sebsebseb, yes and the menu editor...Should have scrapped that a long time ago
<Lucas19> My ubuntu isn't woking well...
<Dantix> Slart: is my first experience qith gnome, the panel shows icons with Home, Network, documents, etc. links
<matreya6> Lucas19, What are the symptoms?
<sebsebseb> matreya6: ah yes there's a menu editor, I didn't tell him to use that.    the way Windows does it's start menu shortcuts is good,   but with Ubuntu  you got to go in some odd folder to remove them, and so on
<deany> it was just my buddy and a newe install of jaunty I did for him.. He`s having the ext4 bug creep up on him now n then, whereas I dont.  Fully updated so I dont know what.  So i just did cp-av to another folder on root partition, formatted home to ext3 and cp -av back..  no lockups deleting large files now
<Slart> Dantix: oh.. in the file manager thingy?
<shadeslayer> brembo: nice
<sebsebseb> matreya6: uh I meant Gnome, it's not just Ubuntu
<matreya6> sebsebseb, yes that is not exactly user friendly
<tyler_d1> stefg: and then?
<PioDer> good evening
<nicknubuntu> ubuntu won't recognize my display, can't get resolution where it should be,  running at 800x600, display should be 1280x 800 ..any ideas community?
<sebsebseb> matreya6: yes, and I was only guessing on how a luancher for  his program, could  maybe get added
<Lucas19> everytime i restart my pc the window gets black and ubuntu does't start
<prappl93> How do I bridge two network cards together?
<Slart> Dantix: or the "Places" menu?.. I'm not sure if you can add stuff to that.. I rarely use it myself
<matreya6> sebsebseb, rather updated, as the main thing of the instructions seemed to work as advertised, even if some locations were wrong and gedit was started with sudo instead of gksudo :-P
<shadeslayer> brembo: what gtk theme would go nicely with this?
<AlsaPCM> i know the computer detects my web cam because when i do lsusb there is my webcam but i cant use it in any program , anyone ?
<Dantix> Slart: thank you
<matreya6> Lucas19, do you know what videocard (GPU) you have?
<stefg> tyler_d1: then you need to create teh actual array : sudo mdadm -C /dev/md0 -l 5 -n 3 /dev/X /dev7Y dev/Z (where Xm Y , and Z are the partitions you're going t o use). After the yo make a filesystem on the newly created mdadm device /dev/md0
<tyler_d1> AlsaPCM: try it in amsn....
<PioDer> how to split LAN with 2 subnets?
<sebsebseb> matreya6: maybe I should have looked at the instructions, but I was trying to deal with adding the shortcut
<brembo> shadeslayer: gtk theme?
<Lucas19> no sorry...
<darkham> can i downgrade 9.04 to 8.10 with apt-get?
<AlsaPCM> allready did :S
<sebsebseb> !downgrade |  darkham
<dtchen> darkham: not easily, but yes.
<ubottu> darkham: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<shadeslayer> brembo: yeah...like the gnome-theme
<Slart> AlsaPCM: that it exists in the output from lsusb just means that the usb connection work.. you still need a driver for actually talking to the camera
<shadeslayer> brembo: in system > prefrences > appearence
<matreya6> sebsebseb, Me too at first, I learned something from that and will utilize it for my own programs :-D
<deany> darkham, thats what clonezilla is for.. saved my butt more than once
<Slart> !webcam | AlsaPCM
<ubottu> AlsaPCM: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sebsebseb> matreya6: what did you learn?
<Phlexonance> I have a problem with my /etc/resolv.conf, after some time (somewhat 2-3 hours of internet use) the nameservers aren't in it anymore and are replaced by a line which says "nameserver 10.10.10.10"
<Slart> AlsaPCM: see if it's listed as supported there..
<brembo> shadeslayer: dunno i use default theme
<AlsaPCM> ok tahnks
<deany> darkham, still have my old intrepid install backed up, in case.
<ikonia> FloodBot1 /mode -b *!*@host86-155-69-145.range86-155.btcentralplus.com
<ikonia> oops
<shadeslayer> brembo: k
<Slart> Phlexonance: have you setup your own dns servers?
<con-man> I would like to install windows 7 to get a look at it but it will screw up the boot sector, any quick way to restore that boot sector without reinstalling ubuntu?
<matreya6> sebsebseb, How to add an application selectable through the menu editor and probably also used with the "open with..."
<sebsebseb> !grub | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Phlexonance> slart, no I get them via dhcp directly from my ISP
<Slart> Phlexonance: it sounds like it's the dhcp server that is overwriting the dns server info
<shadeslayer> !grub > con-man
<ubottu> con-man, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> bleh
<sebsebseb> con-man: you can  virtual machine  Windows 7 if your computer has enough RAM
<prappl93> How do I bridge my connections together?
<sebsebseb> matreya6: ah ok
<guntbert> con-man: I'd say thats a case for virtual box
<con-man> sebsebseb: whats the fps gonne be like on games like WoW vs running them on wine?
<Phlexonance> slart, I don't think so, because when I reboot, I get the correct dns entries from the dhcp
<Slart> Phlexonance: hmm.. but you get the weird ones if you wait an hour or so..
<sebsebseb> con-man: 3D Windows games and a virtual machine is a no no
<Klunk> Hi guys, I hope someone here can help me
<Phlexonance> slart, a little bit more than an hour, but yes and it happens EVERY TIME, so it's a repeatable error
<sebsebseb> !details | Klunk
<ubottu> Klunk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Slart> the latest virtualbox has some support for opengl acceleration.. still not good enough for games though
<ikonia>  /mode -b NewFAQs!*@*!#ubuntu-ops
<Klunk> It has been a while since I used Ubuntu and I have just installed the 64 bit Jaunty (ubotto, I was getting to that :) )
<matreya6> Is there a way to run a local DNS server next to a main DNS having different domain info (Global DNS vs. LAN DNS) The DNS should be usable throughout my network independent of OS
<Zorix> Is there a difference between the ubuntu/kubuntu lpia version vs i386 or x86_64?  I have an Atom 330 cpu and wondering if I will have better performance with it
<Slart> Phlexonance: can you check the syslog and see if it says something about it.. remember the time when it starts using the new dns servers and check the syslog..
<Klunk> I cannot find things like wine or ndiswrapper in the repositories for jaunty 64 bit out of the box, should they be available or can I not use them in 64 bit?
<Phlexonance> slart, yeah I'm just looking at it and there are some strange entries, want me to pastebin that for you?
<Slart> Phlexonance: yea, sure
<Phlexonance> slart, then give me the IP adress of a pastebin service :D
<matreya6> Klunk, try sudo apt-get install wine
<Slart> Phlexonance: hang on
<Phlexonance> slart, or I could query you
<MrElendig> matreya6: you can have the main dns pull records from the second
<kidko> Can anybody help me with cat? It doesn't seem to like me: http://pastebin.com/m6f3f409e
<Slart> Phlexonance: that works too
<pcfreak30> ok i am having major issues with installing ubuntu. im installing 8.04 and it give i/o error at 41%. now i have used this hdd many times. ive tryed though cd and usb drive, yet it wont go. im also making a custom partition layout. ive redownloaded the iso too.
<matreya6> MrElendig, as in a slave server for DNS?
<nicknubuntu> ubuntu 9.04 won't recognize my display, can't get resolution where it should be,  running at 800x600, display should be 1280x 800 ..any ideas community?
<stealth-> isnt tor kinda dangerous because malicious users could use it and become completely anomyous? or is there a way to trace them?
<Klunk> yeah Wine works with that but the ndiswrapper-common is not found, nor are the tools/utils. I want to be able to run my Linksys (Broadcom) wireless network
<tyler_d1> stefg: I have attempted this after verifying, and get the error that the first disk in my set /dev/sdb is in use... through mount I do not see this and have as well verified through gparted that it is in fact not mounted?
<MrElendig> kidko: that's just a horrible mess
<tyler_d1> matreya6: bind9 is what your looking for
<Lucas19> so what can i do to know my  videocard (GPU)?
<Slart> Phlexonance: I assume that that ip-number isn't your regular dhcp server?
<kidko> MrElendig: I'm trying to find something from one day's worth of IRC logs
<kidko> In a folder full of them.
<Phlexonance> slart, let me chek a mom
<yaris123456789> LALA= ls | wc -l;if [ LALA -ne 1 ]; then rm-rf; fi   it throws LALA : integer expression expected....how to fix ??
<ChrisTX> hey, em, Ive just discovered linux recently, could somebody explain me more about it? Ive read so much that it shall be better than windows etc
<con-man> how do I tell what version of ubuntu im on?  its 8.x
<con-man> thats all i know
<Slart> yaris123456789: tried putting `` around that expression?
<tyler_d1> yaris123456789: what is the exact command please.... what is LALA?
<pcfreak30> what should i do...
<matreya6> tyler_dl, I'll see if I can install and configure that on my OpenWRT router.
<Slart> con-man: run lsb_release -a in a terminal
<MrElendig> kidko: grep 'something' '043009*.txt'
<couch_potato> Hello Anybody using fluxbox?
<kidko> MrElendig: Thanks :)
<yaris123456789> LALA is variable
<pcfreak30> im hoping i dont have to replace my hdd
<tyler_d1> matreya6: gl.... :)
<stefg> tyler_d1: gparted doesn't know about raid arrays. it'll only show the raw devices which are part of the array. show me your sudo fdisk -l output on pastebin
<gbCerberus> ChristTX, not better but different... you should try Ubuntu if you aren't already, its very newbie-friendly
<con-man> Slart: ty
<usser> couch_potato, i do
<Etanol> what's up with clipboard in ubuntu?
<usser> Etanol, it doesnt exist
<matreya6> tyler_dl, thanks!
<Etanol> :O
<Etanol> why not?
<ChrisTX> gbCerberus, different in what means?
<couch_potato> usser On a laptop?
<Phlexonance> slart, I don't know what the ip adress of the dhcp server is but 199 was my own
<usser> Etanol, whats wrong?
<usser> couch_potato, no, desktop
<couch_potato> Ok
<Phlexonance> slart, I guess it would make sense the dhcp to be .1
<stealth-> isnt tor kinda dangerous because malicious users could use it and become completely anomyous? or is there a way to trace them?
<ienorand> Lucas19 : lspci | grep VGA
<Etanol> usser: I kind of want to be able to copy text without having to think about not closing the source window
<Slart> Phlexonance: hmm.. then it sounds like the dhcp server is handing out a bad ip-number of dns server.. but only sometimes.. that's strange
<couch_potato> I'm trying to get suspend/hibernate to work other from the cmdlne w/o using sudo
<usser> Etanol, yea, ubuntu's clipboard is not the same as MS. it doesnt exist :)
<ienorand> stealth-: It is equally dangerous if you have no privacy online...
<Phlexonance> slart, wouldn't then all the other customers have the same problem and the ISP would have already fixed it?
<usser> Etanol, you'll have to deal with it
<tyler_d1> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174492/
<Slart> Phlexonance: you could always use the "prepend" keyword in the dhclient configuration to add your own dns servers.. try the opendns dns-servers..
<stealth-> ienorand: I guess. So we cant even trace malicious users at all?
<Etanol> usser: yet, there's a gnome plugin to "encrypt" clipboard
<usser> Etanol, there are tools, that provide that functionality though, like klippy in kde and i forgot the one for gnome
<Etanol> what that then
<stefg> tyler_d1: k... wait a sec
<Phlexonance> slart, or I could manually add the dns servers that I get from my ISP
<pcfreak30> anyone have any idea on why i suddenly can install ubuntu.ive done it many times.
<pcfreak30> cant
<Slart> Phlexonance: but yes.. if the dhcp server was doing this for everyone I think they would get a lot of phone calls
<ChrisTX> is it true by the way that linux does not need any defragmentation?
<ienorand> stealth-: Tor is not complete, but tracing would mean tracing everyone, not the way to go, imo.
<Phlexonance> Slart, can you give me a hint on modification of the dhclient configuration so that I add my own static nameservers (which are the ones I SHOULD get from the dhcp anyway) please?
<Slart> pcfreak30: hmm.. someone has stolen your computer?.. you might want to give us some more details if you want a better answer
<usser> Etanol, glipper is the one for gnome i believe
<Kuifje111> christx, they say it does not need it
<Slart> ChrisTX: almost.. most of the time, anyways
<Kuifje111> but in fact it is not capable of defragging
<Kuifje111> but your HDD is slowly decaying
<Kuifje111> while using Linux
<tyler_d1> yaris123456789: LALA=$(ls | wc -l); if [ "$LALA" -ne 1 ]; then rm -rf ; fi
<stefg> tyler_d1: so make sure that neither sdb1, sdc1 nor sdd1 are mounted. then run <sudo mdadm -C /dev/md0 -l 5 -n 3 /dev/sdb1 /sdc1 /dev/sdd1>
<FlightlessDuck> your HDD is always decaying
<deany> ChrisTX, cant speak for JFS or ReiserFS or XFS, but my EXT3/4 partitions dont get very fragmented..
<Slart> Phlexonance: sure.. it's .. /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  .. "gksudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf"
<stefg> tyler_d1: so make sure that neither sdb1, sdc1 nor sdd1 are mounted. then run <sudo mdadm -C /dev/md0 -l 5 -n 3 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1> taht is
<stealth-> ienorand: k, thanks for the info
<mneptok> Kuifje111: all hard disks are slowly dying all the time, no matter what OS you use.
<FlightlessDuck> exactally
<warlockzombie65> herro
<Kuifje111> but linux fastens the process
<ChrisTX> deany, but how do they evade fragmentation?
<mneptok> Kuifje111: not true
<FlightlessDuck> windows does too
<tyler_d1> stefg: :)
<FlightlessDuck> and so does mac 10
<deany> ive got 10 gig used in 40,000 files on home and its 0.2% non-contiguous
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usser> Kuifje111, it defrags during fsck, which are scheduled once every 40-50 reboots
<Kuifje111> it is not able to defrag therefore it requires to cycle more and more, which leads to an earlier death
<Slart> Phlexonance: then you add a line with "prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;".. change the 127.0.0.1 to the opendns dns servers.. hang on.. I'll get the ip's
<warlockzombie65> Im running off of virtual machine and never got to set a password how do I reset it without knowing the pass
<Kuifje111> of the HDD
<pcfreak30> slart: seriously. i tried usuing a custom partition layout. ive used usb-creator with 8.04.2 iso off mit lab. redonloaded too. used a cd and usb drive. still i get an i/o input/output read error. ive reinstalled many times too.
<LjL> usser: no it doesn't
<mneptok> Kuifje111: your assertion shows a distinct lack of kno
<warlockzombie65> I tried ls /home then passwd but it didn't work
<usser> LjL, it doesnt?
<Phlexonance> slart, no need I have mine
<Klunk> OK guys, I have an AMD64 bit processor, but what advantages does 64bit ubuntu give me over 32bit?
<ChrisTX> honestly said
<mneptok> *knowledge
<Slart> Phlexonance: ok
<LjL> usser: no. i don't know where you got that idea from.
<deany> its funny, just rebooting windows fragments the partition.  I defragged the lot, even pagefile, and rebooted and went back and pagefile was all over the place.
<ChrisTX> ext4 will rather cause you to loose data instead of something else
<ChrisTX> lmao
<pcfreak30> no error code really, im ob live ubuntu atm
<LjL> !info defrag gutsy | usser, this is something that does defrag it
<ubottu> usser,: 'gutsy' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'dapper-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'karmic', 'karmic-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<tyler_d1> stefg: not mounted on /dev/sdb1 however still same error
<MiladKhajavi> HELP: How can I protect my children to access to internet? Blocking content and Blocking some ports??
<pcfreak30> on*
<mneptok> ChrisTX: "lose"
<mneptok> :P
<LjL> usser: well, it would be if the bot still had gutsy info
<ChrisTX> sorry, typo
<Janku> guys. i can't seem to install grub on my parition, i get error 22 , tells me my partition doesn't exists ... any idea ?
<ienorand> Also, afaik, ext uses smarter methods for writing to the disk in the first place...
<stealth-> Klunk: I think you need to run 64 bit to support your process. Im pretty sure it just plain wont work on 32. Not sure, though
<FlightlessDuck> just moniter their computer use
<Phlexonance> slart, ok so what now? restart dhclient (somehow=) ?
<ChrisTX> however, ext4's cached writing is a serious success
<tyler_d1> MiladKhajavi: research hosts.... ie. by editing /etc/hosts this can be done, as well there are probably other utils for this purpose
<stefg> tyler_d1: paste the error ... you might have to reboot if the kernel did not get the new partition table
<gbCerberus> but is there a linux defragmentation tool? do you even need to worry about it?
<LjL> !offtopic | ChrisTX
<ubottu> ChrisTX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ChrisTX> oh awesome
<usser> LjL, hehe
<Slart> pcfreak30: hmm..I can't really think of a reason just like that.. i/o errors usually mean something is broken cd/usb stick or whatever.. can you test the media in some other system?
<ChrisTX> does "why would I use ubuntu" count as support question?
<stealth-> ChrisTX: no
<MiladKhajavi> tyler_d1: can you introduce some of these utils?
<Slart> Phlexonance: well.. a simple "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" would do it.. it will kill the irc connection though
<LjL> gbCerberus: there isn't a "linux" defragmentation tool - it depends on which filesystem you use. there is currently no ext3 defragmentation tool in Ubuntu. there used to be one.
<Klunk> OK, any ideas how I get my Linksys (Broadcom) wireless card to work under 64bit Jaunty? What is the name of the ndiswrapper package I should install if I cant use a ntaive driver?
<stealth-> ChrisTX: thats trolling, im many peoples opinion
<gbCerberus> thanks LjL
<LjL> ChrisTX: not really
<Slart> ChrisTX: not really.. but ask the people in #ubuntu-ot.. they like that kind of stuff
<pcfreak30> slart: this is a fresk usb 4 gig. ive used it at school on windoxe and mycomputer. it works fine. less than a month old
<tyler_d1> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174494/
<pcfreak30> fresh*
<Klunk> lspci shows the card but I cant configure it to work
<Phlexonance> slart, I'm confused, almost all of the stuff in dhclient.conf seems to be commented out, all the "alias" and "lease" configuration, why is that?
<pcfreak30> the cd gives the error
<pcfreak30> too
<deany> ext4 is supposed to have online defrag feature
<deany> never looked into it tho
<Slart> Phlexonance: the defaults works for almost everyone.. but if you need to change something they've put some examples in that file
<lenswipe> how to samba domain controller
<stefg> tyler_d1: ah... thee
<Phlexonance> slart, ah I see, well thanks a lot, I hope it works
<Slart> Phlexonance: give it a try.. good luck
<stealth-> deany: AFAIK, ext* doesnt need defragging because of the way it stores data.
<tyler_d1> MiladKhajavi: unaware of any... I would suggest google
<lenswipe> could one of you guys give me a hand here with a samba domain controller
<MrElendig> stealth-: wrong
<olmari> hello
<lenswipe> some of the users cant logon
<stefg> tyler_d1: ah... there's already some superblock info found on some of the partitions
<lenswipe> anyone got any ideas?
<stealth-> MrElendig: then why is there no defragging talk for ext?
<lenswipe> i can logon perfectly
<LjL> stealth-: there is.
<lenswipe> but when my dad comes to logon it says that it cant locate his roaming profile
<MrElendig> stealth-: guess what, ext4 is getting a online defragger
<stefg> tyler_d1: does sudo mdadm --detail --scan show any array already running ?
<lenswipe> does anyone know how to fix this
<Slart> pcfreak30: hmm.. well.. I haven't seen a lot of those i/o errors that didn't end up being the install media.. not really sure where to start looking
<olmari> Would there be any possibility to have "server" as type-in selection in mini.iso installation?
<deany> I just read somewhere it had the ability.. never said it neededit
<lenswipe> also the usernames have a heap of commas after them
<joeDeuce> anyone know if NetworkManager has support for RNDIS USB ICS, or is it a kernel module, or what?
<deany> needed it*
<lenswipe> how do i sort this out and get rid of the commans?
<lenswipe> commas*
<stealth-> MrElendig | LjL: okay, then. Ill take your word for it :)
<lenswipe> can someone help me with this please
<LjL> stealth-: it's called "defrag". it just isn't included in current versions of Ubuntu, and it had/has issues with ext3 (as opposed to ext2)
<tyler_d1> stefg: mdadm: md device /dev/md0 does not appear to be active.
<LjL> stealth-: it was included in older versions of Ubuntu.
<Slart> ext3 can get fragmented.. but it's not really a big problem unless the fs is almost full..
<deany> if I HAD to defrag, i`d just copy files to somewhere else, format it and copy em back.
<stealth-> Slart: is it the same for windows, then?
<stefg> tyler_d1: i see... so mdadm thinks there's already a (broken) array ...
<mneptok> and ext3 takes steps to self-heal any fragmentation, obviating the need for defragging tools
<Phlexonance> Slart, it worked, I hope it keeps working without my further doing =) thanks a lot ! have a nice evening (or whatever your timezone says)
<prappl93> How do I bridge two connections together?
<Slart> stealth-: no, ext3 is a bit more clever about where it puts the file blocks compared to ntfs..
<stealth-> Slart: ah. okay. I was partially correct, then
<stealth-> Slart: thanks
<Slart> Phlexonance: you're welcome and have a nice evening too,
<tyler_d1> stefg: I'm going to bounce the box, I will brb
<deany> cant say Ive ever seen a decrease in performance, nor have i seen more than a 10% non-contiguous filesystem in the few yrs using ubuntu
<lenswipe> can someone help me with a logon script that wont work
<NativeAngels> can anyone here tell me if theyve had this error before Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?
<lenswipe> can someone help me with a logon script that wont work
<stefg> tyler_d1: run mdadm -C --help , you might need a force option
<lenswipe> can someone help me with a logon script that wont work
<matreya6> lenswipe, I'm not familiar with Samba configuration, but comma's without spaces generally mean empty fields in a configuration file. They are quite common. just take a look at /etc/passwd
<stealth-> deany: what does the non-contiguous mean, anyways?
<lenswipe> matreya6: not sure what you mean...
<lenswipe> matreya6: empty feilds in a configuration file?
<Slart> stealth-: I've only heard of people having fragmentation problems with almost full drives that have files written, deleted, grown constantly.. mail queues and such..
<Slart> stealth-: but if you keep at least 10% free space you wont see any problems for a long time
<deany> fragmented
<stealth-> Slart: ah okay. I was wondering why there was no talk about defrag often here. Yeah, I got a huge harddisk I hardly use any part of.
<stealth-> deany: so is it still usable memory thats just spread out?
<bullgard4> I would like to test Empathy voice chat. Who would help me in establishing an Empathy voice communication?
<matreya6> lenswipe, yes. Just look at /etc/passwd for an example. Human users generally have a home directory. Users made for servers have none because they do not login to the system, so the field normally used for home directory is empty, showing as (...,,...)
<deany> contiguous means a file is in 1 place...  non-contiguous means its spread out
<lenswipe> matreya6: no but what im talking about is the username on the start menu
<lenswipe> matreya6: instaed of it saying "John Smith" it says "John Smith,,,,,,"
<lenswipe> matreya6: like that
<stealth-> is it relatively safe to upgrade to ext4 from ext3?
<deany> stealth-, dont worry about it.
<stealth-> deany: k
<matreya6> lenswipe, sorry, can't help you with that since I'm not familiar with Samba config.
<lenswipe> matreya6: thanks anyway
<lenswipe> can someone help me with samba please
<magician0617> stealth: it is safe
<stealth-> magician0617: cool. Does it do it automatically on the upgrade? I upgraded, but im not sure if Im using ext4 or not...
<slonce555> bry
<matreya6> lenswipe, I would be suprised if there was no dedicated channel to samba, probably called #samba, best try your luck there
<nmvictor> stealth-:i hate to intrude,is their a way that i could do that,upgrade from ext3 to ext4 without a fresh install and are their necessary precautions?
<stealth-> nmvictor: Im trying to learn that myself :)
<lenswipe> matreya6: there is (#samba) problem is, ive been posting in there since maybe about 2:00 uk time and its now 21:17 uk time
<matreya6> nmvictor, For any change to your file system, backup your critical files and documents. It's common sense
<lenswipe> matreya6: there is literally nobody there at all
<stealth-> nmvictor: I think I found something: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ext3-to-ext4-without-formatting-the-hard-disk/2009/04/21
<slonce555> jest tu ktos kto kto gada po polskiemu???
<lenswipe> matreya6: loads of people logged into the channel, just the channel is 100% dead and has been all afternoon
<matreya6> lenswipe, that can be a problem with some dedicated channels, yes...
<nmvictor> matreya6: thanks
<deany> as for upgrading.. can someone knowledgable tell me if using a livecd to copy everything to somewhere else, like a usb hd, formatting to ext4, editing the fstab accordingly, and copying data back, would work?
<matreya6> !pl | slonce555
<ubottu> slonce555: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nmvictor> stealth-:thanks
<brembo> czesc
<slonce555> czesc
<slipttees> !bios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios
<deany> copying with cp -av i mean
<slonce555> jak zmienic kanal w tym goownie?
<slonce555> join#polska
<stefg> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tyler_d1> stefg: came back up, now it just says (initramfs)
<tyler_d1> stefg: at a command prompt
<Klunk> guys, I keep getting a message to unlock my keyring but I am not sure if I am putting the correct password in, is there a way to reset it?
<matreya6> Klunk, if you haven't changed the root password, it should be the same password as you use for normal login
<stefg> tyler_d1: this means the system in the initramfs doesn't find a raid array. if you ctrl-d or exit that shell booting continues ?
<nmvictor>  Klunk: I think the passwd is usually your accounts password,probably the sudoers passwd
<eseven73> what's the unzip command to make a zip file unzip to a certain directory instead of the one it sits in?
<Klunk> it just shows me the same box again when I type that in
<nmvictor> eseven73   gzip  <file.zip>  /path/to/directory
<tyler_d1> stefg: tried to create the raid again with the same error... ctrl-d(exit) takes me back to kernel panic.... not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<irgendwer> exit
<eseven73> nmvictor, for unzipping?
<eseven73> oh I think it's -d /path/to/directory
<tyler_d1> whoever that is for unzip eseven73 its unzip -d /path/do/dir name-of-zip.zip
<stefg> tyler_d1: bah ... the system doesn't find it's root fs, althought it's not on a raid. is there a /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf on your system already ?
<nmvictor>  eseven73: doesnt gunzip  unzip zipped file?i thought thats the command
<matreya6> Klunk, Sorry I don't know how to reset that passwd if you have lost it. You should be able to do that with root rights, but I do not know how. Try reading the docs/ manpages
<tyler_d1> stefg: have to restart to get back to prompt to find out..... frozen there
<stefg> tyler_d1: might be easier to boot to recovery mode
<stealth-> is it okay to use respritories from previous versions of ubuntu? I want to download a game, but its hardy only.
<tyler_d1> stefg: just tried that.... frozen... booting again, I'm back at (initramfs)
<eseven73> yea it's sudo unzip -d /path/to/DIFFERENT_directory zipfile.zip   thanks guys :D
<Ranakah68> stealth- just add old repositors for game, install a game, then disable old repositors
<Ranakah68> and it's okay
<Ranakah68> :>
<tyler_d1> stefg: file exists
<stealth-> Ranakah68: okay, thanks
<eXeC001er> Hello! I have ubuntu 8.10 with last updates. In aptitude don't work resume downloading.
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<stefg> tyler_d1: i'd rename that, and update the screwed initramfs (sudo update-initramfs -u)
<nmvictor> eXeC001er: what do you mean,the download dint complete and now it cant resume or what?
<bullgard4> I would like to test Empathy voice chat. Who would help me in establishing an Empathy voice communication?
<Klunk> how do I tell if ndiswrapper is running?
<tyler_d1> stefg: command not found
<matreya6> Klunk try "sudo ps aux" | grep ndis
<matreya6> Klunk try "sudo ps aux | grep ndis"
<Klunk> of course, or lsmod?
<eXeC001er> Downloading was suspended, after it begins first.
<stefg> tyler_d1: sure.. that update-initramfs is only available if you have the system booted correctly. can you boot the system from a Live CD ?
<tyler_d1> stefg: bouncing it after rename, see if it will continue with that file moved
<dylan_> Slart, did you ever figure out that modeline stuff ?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I'm having problems with SMB shares in 9.04.  I have all my media on a mac, and I have shared the folders and given all rights to those folders.  In Ubuntu, under network I can see all the folders available to me.   How can I set these folders up in Ubuntu so that they are always available?
<Slart> dylan_: oh.. you didn't see my message? hang on.. let me repeat them
<Klunk> ok nidswrapper is running but my wlan0 is not up. :(
<stefg> tyler_d1: that wrong info is still in the initramfs ... so i'm afraid you'll still end up with a non-boot
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  you could mount them with the proper command lines from rc.local or make entries for them in /etc/fstab   - is one way
<matreya6> Klunk, what WLAN card are you using (chipset)
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  well thts 2 ways. :)
<Klunk> linksys/Broadcom one
<warlockzombie65> fags =D
<Slart> dylan_: you could try this modeline.. not sure if it will work though "Modeline "1280x1024@60" 114.98 1280 1312 1744 1776 1024 1045 1055 1076"
<Klunk> ifconfig wlan0 shows it
<dylan_> Slart, sorry yeah I had to go outside for a few minutes, so the message is long gon
<dylan_> thanks Slart
<Slart> dylan_: you could also try one of the standard ones from this site http://linux.50webs.org/resources/modelines.htm
<tyler_d1> stefg: starting from usb key now
<J-_> Can I set umask 027 on a directory so I don't have to change permissions each time I want to add a file via root?
<J-_> Add files, or folders.
<mobi-sheep> Dr_Willis: Third (maybe easier) option --> Add it to Session (called Startup Applications now).
<matreya6> Klunk, does the network manager show your card?
<dylan_> Slart do I use xrandr for this, or put in my xorg.conf ?
<ubuntu__> something stupid happened with garted and now i lost 15G of data... what shold i do to get it back?
<tyler_d1> stefg: from a live cd?
<Slart> dylan_: I would put it in the xorg.conf
<racecar56> *gparted
<dylan_> ok
<dylan_> I may need help with this part,
<Slart> ubuntu_: you could try testdisk.. but read the manual first.. if you do something wrong you might end up destroying the data
<dylan_> but let me try first
<mobi-sheep> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<Klunk> by network manager do you mean Network Connections under System --> preferences? iwconfig shows it btw
<stefg> tyler_d1:  or from a usb ... whatever floats your boat. you need to acces the broken system from external
<nmvictor> !umask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask
<tyler_d1> stefg: its booting... slow off a live though... and we are now at a command prompt
<tyler_d1> stefg: tyvm btw.... appreciate your help
<distatica> Hey folks, I was running 8.10 workstation on my laptop for some time with no issues at all. Due to some unexpected circumstances I ended up reinstalling with the only disk I could find a link to, 9.04. Problem is, I have problems in a few areas of importance. One I can't seem to install OpenVZ kernels -- which is a deal killer for me since I require it for work. Two, I had to revert my Intel video drivers just to get video to work, and three wh
<dylan_> Slart does the modeline go under "monitor" or "screen" ?
<distatica> Where can I find a link to 8.10 again, or is this completely dropped now?
<racecar56> Slart: yay it supports XP ntfs :D (it is really old data from the days i used windows, 40G hard drive)
<Slart> dylan_: here are some examples.. http://www.viajes-abaco.com/m400a/xorg_conf.htm
<distatica> Or if someone can point me to working instructions for openvz + 9.04 I wouldn't mind staying with the system I've got right now.
<de2652> distatica, I think you can only get 8.04
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis, would you mind me hitting you up on PM, so I can get this clear in my head?
<matreya6> Klunk, Yes, that's the one.
<Klunk> matreya6 I can see the card under iwconfig, but I cant bring it up with ifconfig
<Slart> racecar56: yes it does.. and a whole bunch of other formats..
<mrwes> distatica, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<de2652> distatica, most people prefer 8.04 over 8.10, it's faster and less buggy
<eXeC001er> nmvictor: Downloading was suspended, after it begins first.
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:   i got PM's normally disabled. you could pop into #puppylinux :) im in there also with a few other people. we are always glad to help ubuntu stuff..
<tyler_d1> stefg: cannot touch /boot/initrd.img......... permission denied
<mikebeecham> on my way
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  plus i may have to run away at any time.. to help the wife
<matreya6> Klunk, check you logs for clues why it won't go up.
<distatica> de2652: I didn't, not for a desktop. I found 8.04 to be a PITA while 8.10 ran flawlessly and worked with everything out of the box.
<tyler_d1> stefg: nm.... sudo
<mrwes> distatica, same here. 8.10 was much better on my laptop than 8.04
<de2652> distatica, Well, 8.10 had a newer kernel meaning more drivers
<racecar56> Slart: intel/pc partition table means msdos, right?
<dylan_> in those examples, Slart , it shows "horizsync", instead of Horizrefresh, are they the same thing ?
<sburwood> question #1 ; with a desktop and 8.10, what do I need to do to remove the choices of some kernels that don't work for me (2.6.28 just doesn't work with my computer)
<nmvictor> eXeC001er: were you doing the upgrade from the terminal?im afraid you are not giving enough info on your issue
<Klunk> matreya6 the command says  'SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory'
<racecar56> Slart: according to gparted the partition table was a msdos
<Slart> racecar56: not sure.. it's a good guess though
<dylan_> Slart, there is horizsync and vertrefresh
<sburwood> I can only get 2.6.27 to run on the computer
<racecar56> Slart: that is what i chose, im pretty shure thats it
<distatica> mrwes: see, nothing but problems since, I tried to install downthemall in firefox 3.0 and FF hung. Now my download window is all screwed up. Now I tried to open that link you gave me and it says firefox is not responding (it is to me) and will need to be restarted. Sillyness.
<racecar56> Slart: it didnt find the data yeat
<TJ-42> Can 9.04 be installed with an encrypted home directory ?
<distatica> Sure this -might- be all me, but all I can say is me was fine for 8.10 but me apparently isn't so great for 9.04
<racecar56> Slart: *yet
<eXeC001er> nmvictor: no, i use Synaptic.
<chang-li> hi all, i'm trying to use cabextract in a nautilus script with file-ident. but it is not recognized. How to edit file ident magic number?
<gletob> Can anyone do me a favor and post their /boot/grub/menu.lst to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/?
<Belenos> Hi
<Slart> dylan_: I haven't done this in at least 2 years.. you could check "man xorg.conf" for some up to date info
<mrwes> distatica, you need a direct link to the 8.10 desktop torrent file?
<racecar56> Slart: 73%
<stefg> tyler_d1: you need to mount sda1 to the rescue system and then chroot to it... like sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ,mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc, mind -o bind /sys, /mnt/sys  sudo chroot /mnt
<distatica> mrwes: I would love that, can start from CLI then
<racecar56> Slart: it will need to get to 38165 at finish
<mrwes> hold
<dylan_> ok will do
<chazco> Hi... anyone know where I can get eGalax_drv.so for Ubuntu 9.04?
<nmvictor> sburwood:you would use synaptic to remove them completely or edit /boot/grub/menu.lst so that it is not reflect but that will still keep it installed.
<stefg> tyler_d1:  *mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys taht is
<Slart> racecar56: just let it run..
<sburwood> nmvictor, I will try synaptic
<Klunk> matreya6 I checked /var/log/messages and nothing but there is a message about Cannot find  firmware file 'b43/ucode5.fw' earlier isnt b43 the native one and I need to blacklist that?
<sburwood> I don't know how to mess with menu.lst
<gletob> Can anyone do me a favor and post their /boot/grub/menu.lst to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/?
<nmvictor> eXeC001er: any error messages,or the download of upgrades  just stopped immediately?
<guntbert> gletob: what is your problem?
<isaac_> I keep having this problem with new Ubuntu installs and Synaptic, ever since 8.10.  I tick all repos, add medibuntu, hit reload........ but I still can't find wine, xchat, any of my favorite apps in Synaptic.
<matreya6> Klunk, ah, that message is much more helpful :-)
<racecar56> Slart: my username was ubuntu_ because im on a live cd, as my main hdd is going nuts too
<isaac_> How do you get synaptic to see the packages in universe and multiverse?
<racecar56> Slart: still works, though, btw im using a laptop
<gletob> Guntbert: I just need a working one as a reference.
<CarlFK> where can I get   libdirectfb-1.2-0 ?
<mindrape> isaac_ edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<racecar56> CarlFK: sudo apt-file search libdirectfb-1.2-0
<chazco> Hi... anyone using Ubuntu 9.04 with an eeepc/wind solderless touchscreen (eGalax)... if so, how do you get it to work?
<TJ-42> I remember reading that Ubuntu 9.04 had an option to make your home directory encrypted.  How do I do this?
<mindrape> isaac_ once its edited and you've uncommented the lines you can run sudo apt-get update then they will be enabled
<matreya6> Klunk, it tells you, you need to download the firmware and put it at the required location before this will work.
<mrwes> distatica, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso
<distatica> qwertyuiop
<bullgard4> I would like to test Empathy voice chat. Who would help me in establishing an Empathy voice communication?
<distatica> oops, that was my son, sorry.
<mrwes> that's a direct d/l link
<racecar56> CarlFK: apt-file isnt installed by default so it might say "The program 'apt-file' is currently not installed." or "Command not found"
<distatica> thank you mrwes
<isaac_> mindrape whatever happened to 8.04's doing that automatically when you hit reload in synaptic?
<mrwes> wait..that' the alternate
<mrwes> damn
<isaac_> And how do you edit sources list?  What do you edit in it?
<mindrape> isaac_ you can do that too probably.  I live in the command line though... its just easier.  ;)
<mrwes> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<eXeC001er> nmvictor: No errors. Downloading speed changes to 0 and suspend. After start automatic, but from null position.
<racecar56> isaac_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mindrape> isaac_ ALT + F2         gksudo gedit
<isaac_> mindrape no, you can't do it that way.  I tried.  Ever since 8.10 it doesn't work anymore.
<distatica> mrwes: perfect, thanks
<tyler_d1> stefg: mounted to /tmp/drive
<mindrape> isaac_ or if you want to jump in the command line you can do what racecar56 typed
<mrwes> distatica, sure np
<mindrape> isaac_ apt-get hasn't changed in functionality between releases...  ;)
<tyler_d1> stefg: and then....?
<tyler_d1> stefg: jumped ahead... update-initramfs -u
<tyler_d1> stefg: now should I bounce it again?
<racecar56> mindrape: there is an alt+f1, and no display found happens. only works in terminal emulators
<distatica> Does wget support resume if the download fails?
<mindrape> racecar56 - alt+f2 = run command.
<mrwes> distatica, and here's the md5sum 24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03 *ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<stefg> tyler_d1:  yup, you should at least have a bootable sda1 again now
<isaac_> mindrape apparently it has.  The bugger is that if I sudo apt-get install xchat it sees it fine.  But the Synaptic search function can't find anything.
<francesco_> help
<francesco_> \help
<guntbert> gletob: http://pastebin.com/f7ef750ce
<isaac_> Something seems to be lagging in Synaptic's search index it seems.
<mrwes> distatica, dunno about that
<xkmzd> help
<mindrape> dunno... I always live in command line so I couldn't tell you...
<racecar56> Slart: it didsnt find it D:
<matreya6> isaac_, mindrape, I have exactly the same issue
<nmvictor>  isaac_:relaod your package source
<racecar56> Slart: *didnt
<sburwood> nmvictor, I didn't find anything that was clearly "2.6.28" or under the "kernel" searches
<mrwes> distatica, wget -c will resume if partial
<gletob> guntbert, Thank you.
<Slart> racecar56: hmm.. then I don't really know what to try..
<distatica> mrwes: just found that, thank you.
<sburwood> please help me through the manipulation of menu.lst
<mrwes> :)
<media> i just automatically upgraded to 2.6.24-19 on ubuntu through apt,and now when i try to dualboot back into windows, windows crashes with a BSOD
<racecar56> racecar56: it said something about the blocks per soomething being 64 instead of 255
<tyler_d1> stefg: we shall see :)
<SoDoMa> i have ubuntu 8.10 ,can i upgrade in 9.04?
<mrwes> distatica, gotta love the man pages
<mrwes> heh
<mobi-sheep> SoDoMa: Yes.
<mrwes> SoDoMa, yes
<lambmeats>  ?DCC SEND "ff???f?e¡®1e¡®¡ãe¡®¡¤e¡®3e¡®?e¡®3e¡®oe¡®?e¡®¡¤e¡®?e¡®?e¡¯€e¡®o" 0 0 0
<Slart> racecar56: any special files you needed to retrieve off that partition?
<isaac_> nmvictor I already hit reload in Synaptic.
<racecar56> Slart: *didnt
<isaac_> Multiple times.
<racecar56> racecar56: this happened cause gparted crashed during a resize, it was reading sectors
<SoDoMa> i dont lost any thing that u have ?
<francesco_> \list
<isaac_> I'm about to hit the computer too. :P
<distatica> mrwes: figures I wait for google when it's right under my nose ;)
<matreya6> isaac_, mindrape , usually I use apt-cache search to find a package and apt-get install to install it when Synaptic can't find it. I have upgraded from 8.10
<racecar56> Slart: doing a deeper search now
<mrwes> distatica, I don't normally use wget, although I use CLI a lot
<sburwood> anyone with the patience to walk me through a manipulation of menu.1st?
<guntbert> !bot | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<distatica> Now to just sit back, grab a coffee, and read a paper for 33h 26m hehe
<nmvictor> sburwood: what version are you using?type -uname for that.Then about synaptic search,just typing linux kernel at the quick search box will get you a good number of the kernel unless its not available for your apt-get
<darkenigma2652> I love certain bots like ubottu
<matreya6> sburwood, uname -a will also give you a good summary of the kernel you are using
<CarlFK> racecar56: apt-file search libdirectfb-1.2-0 = nothing
<sburwood> I use any 2.6.27; but I need to his "esc" to get into the choice of kernels
<racecar56> CarlFK: hmm
<kappa> ho fatto dei casini con ubunto come devo fare per reimpostarlo di default?
<tyler_d1> stefg: no joy
<racecar56> CarlFK: wait a minute........ nvm do sudo apt-get install libdirectfb-1.2-0
<matreya6> !it | kappa
<ubottu> kappa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sburwood> otherwise, it chooses 2.6.28 and the computer stops
<CarlFK> racecar56: its a dep listed on  http://www.debian-multimedia.org/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/package/mplayer.php
<tyler_d1> stefg: booting back up off the usb
<CarlFK> racecar56: E: Couldn't find package libdirectfb-1.2-0
<Lucas19> Well i am using ubuntu now but when i restart it does't work in the window where i type user and password.
<ShexNivis> Hey guys, was hoping someone could help me out, when I go to text mode CTRL+ALT + F1, My keyboard input is in arabic so I can't type anything in english or even log in. In the graphic mode the keyboard layout is fine, just in the text mode that its messed up. Any ideas how can I fix it?
<sburwood> I  have the choice when, during boot, I hit "esc".
<CarlFK> racecar56: keep in mind my question was "where" not "how" :)
<stefg> tyler_d1: is there some initrd.img backup in /boot? Tie to revert to that, i guess
<kappa> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<GreenDelta2> i installed a complete new serve with LAMP configuration (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) and because its just for local usage i didnt set any passwords. now i try to connect via phpmyadmin to my databases but if i try root as username and without password i just get "Acces denied!"
<darkenigma2652> I'm trying to switch my family over to Linux, and I just burned a disk for Kubuntu (which probably won't run too well but it'll be easy for them) Does anyone have any advice for me?
<kryle> anyone know what would work best, to get mac osx up and running under ubuntu, is it by the virtualbox using a coded osx, or what is the "mac on linux" program?
<mrwes> darkenigma2652, run the live CD first to check how your hardware runs with it
<mrwes> darkenigma2652, why KDE?
<darkenigma2652> mrwes: KDE because they are used to Windows, and the only piece of hardware I'm worried about is the sound card but I know how to fix it if I have problems
<matreya6> mrwes, probably because it looks a bit more like Windows than Gnome...
<mrwes> darkenigma2652, oh :(
<matreya6> darkenigma2652, You might want to try XFCE as well (even more like Windows) and very fast
<sburwood> Hey, before I break my computer (I'm a newbie at this kind of stuff), tell me what to do with menu.1st
<darkenigma2652> matreya6, I know, I like it too. I'm planning to install the xubuntu-desktop package if KDE is too slow
<sburwood> I found the section about the kernels.  Do I just delete the lines I don't want?
<Lucas19> can it be a problem during installation
<Lucas19> ?
<nmvictor> sburwood:opnen it with  ALT+F2  then gksu /boot/grub/menu.lst
<|Newton|> Hi! How do i install skype on Ubuntu 9.04
<CarlFK> what is the command that will install based on http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/directfb/directfb_1.2.7-2.dsc
<rexar> sudo apt-get install skype
<nmvictor> sburwood:the edit it appropriately
<sburwood> nmvictor, what does that mean 'appropriately"?
<matreya6> darkenigma2652, if your users are used to Windows 3.11/ Win'95 old style, you might make them suffer using IceWM >:-) (Dogdes rotten *'s)
<racecar56> im trying to recover 15+G of data, there were 2 partitions, a ntfs and a fat32, then gparted crashed during a resize of the ntfs, it was reading sectors. now the fat32 is where the ntsf was, and in it the fat32's data is, i have no clue where the ntfs' data is
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: lol, They're used to XP, and my bro has used Vista.
<matreya6> darkenigma2652, Dogdes => Dodges
<CarlFK> this seems to be working: sudo gdebi directfb_1.2.7-2.dsc
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: I've used IceWM on my old laptop, but I prefer Fluxbox
<|Newton|> rexar: no such thing as skype
<magician0617> bow chicka wow wow
<matreya6> darkenigma2652, so do I, but for Windows users it's much more alien then Gnome ever was
<isaac_> matreya6 all hail google!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7282577
<isaac_> Fix for synaptic's broken search function.
<isaac_> I KNEW it wasn't just me!
<ralze> hi. I'm using 9.04. I entered conky in the startup list but it doesn't start, when logging in. how can I make it startup automatically?
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: I'm going to stick with KDE for the moment until they get used to Linux, and if it's too slow I'll install xubuntu-desktop and make it default
<Lucas19> how can i get support in another site?
<ShexNivis> Hey guys, was hoping someone could help me out, when I go to text mode CTRL+ALT + F1, My keyboard input is in arabic so I can't type anything in english or even log in. In the graphic mode the keyboard layout is fine, just in the text mode that its messed up. Any ideas how can I fix it?
<magician0617> lucas19: explain your question
<ariqs> ok, I got the sshd package, but I don't know what to do with it now
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: XP on this machine works quite well (mainly because I added lots of page filing and maintain it), but the WiFi has been a BI*** lately
<GreenDelta2> i installed a complete new serve with LAMP configuration (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) and because its just for local usage i didnt set any passwords. now i try to connect via phpmyadmin to my databases but if i try root as username and without password i just get "Acces denied!"
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: They want to get another computer because this one is old anyway, but I think a system re-install and a new screen+keyboard is all we need
<s3r1alk1ll3r> y
<matreya6> isaac_, thanks for the link!, This should be something the upgrader (from 8.10 => 9.04) should run by default
<racecar56> Slart: im seeing if ddrescue will help
<Slart> racecar56: no luck with the deeper search?
<Lucas19> my ubunto does't work whe i restart.And it represents some bugs
<stefg> !root | GreenDelta2
<ubottu> GreenDelta2: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<matreya6> darkenigma2652, FluxBoxOS is running like lightning on my old P3, it makes for a perfect X-terminal/ text based programming station
<ShexNivis> Hey guys, was hoping someone could help me out, when I go to text mode CTRL+ALT + F1, My keyboard input is in arabic so I can't type anything in english or even log in. In the graphic mode the keyboard layout is fine, just in the text mode that its messed up. Any ideas how can I fix it?
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: I like Arch for stuff like that
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: Or Slackware
<racecar56> Slart: not yet
<racecar56> Slart: 86%
<J-_> Is there anyway to get true transparency in gnome without compiz-fusion?
<GreenDelta2> stefg: not in linux, in mysql ;) the problem is the root password of the mysql server, which should be empty
<wind0pain> anyone know how i can set power mode to powersave at startup on 9.04/gnome?  the command "cpufreq-selector -c 0 -g powersave" does it but if i put that in /etc/init.d/rc.local or in Startup Applications, it does not seem to work...
<matreya6> darkenigma2652, Yes, totally configurable and good help, especially Arch. Due to a bug it won't run well in VirtualBox, but there's a workaround...
<ralze> hm. maybe I have to be more specific: conky starts up fine, when invoced in the terminal. In the System>Preferences>Startup Applications dialog, I added an item, clicked "add" entered "Conky System Monitor" for name and tried "/usr/bin/conky" and "conky" for command.
<exon_> need some help my menu bar at top and bottom of screen disrepair in xubuntu
<exon_> how doo i get it back
<ralze> is there a logfile I could look at?
<media> i just updgraded grub and the kernel, and now windows won't dual boot... anyone else have this problem and/or know how to fi xit?
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: This is a P4 with 512MB RAM, so KDE's gonna be a bit slow. But if I make sure there's plenty of swap (which I do for Windows with the second HDD), I think it'll be mostly fine
<exon_> any help?
<racecar56> Slart: 95#
<matreya6> darkenigma2652, That's gnarly if you look at the minimum specs for KDE4
<racecar56> Slart: 95%
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: lol, I will almost definitely install xubuntu-desktop
<Slart> J-_: there is a composite manager thingy you can run.. let me see if I can find the name
<guntbert> GreenDelta2: IIRC mysql has to be told if the password is empty (look at man mysql)
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: Or go back to KDE 3.5
<KEROLiUKAS> Hey, any idea why might ubuntu use up 116mb of ram when it
<racecar56> Slart: nope
<stapel> anyone know if there is a tool for removing tourists from a series of photos automagically?
<Slart> J-_: it's not as fancy as compiz and it might not work with all the bling bling.. but it's worth a try
<ram```> how about using GNOME?
<KEROLiUKAS> it's not doing anything?
<Quiescent> trying to format a 715gb ext4 partition but right after writing inode tables format fails with: "ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir". hardware IDE RAID 5 configuration, all hardware is fine. any ideas?
<KEROLiUKAS> it says I only got 118mb total
<mrwes> KEROLiUKAS, is the ram in cache?
<Slart> KEROLiUKAS: cached files might be one thing
<matreya6> darkenigma2652, KDE3.5 is stable, but alas the programs that go with it are slightly outdated, well,..can't have it all I suppose
<J-_> Slart: That's the thing, I don't want all the blingbling. If I did, I'd go with compiz-fusion, and install ccsm. But it's NOT what I want. ;)
<GreenDelta2> guntbert: yeah i got it now :p K thx (small entrx in config.inc.php)
<rdz> hi all. evolution suddenly doesn't display all mails from inbox anymore. i only see 5 mails from since last friday. the mails are still in the ~/.evolution folder, though. what can i do in order to display them again?
<J-_> Slart: I just want true transparency, is all! :)
<KEROLiUKAS> I just started the system from fresh install, typed free -m and it says total 118, used 116, free 2, shared 0, buffers 8, cached 46
<exon_> does anybody know with what command i get my menubar back
<J-_> Slart: Anyway, yeah, I'll ask there.
<KEROLiUKAS> and it's basically unusable
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: I can update the programs lol
<mrwes> KEROLiUKAS, bad RAM maybe?
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<Slart> !info xcompmgr | J-_, try this one
<matreya6> darkenigma2652, most newer KDE-programs *require* KDE4 libs
<ubottu> J-_,: xcompmgr (source: xcompmgr): X composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-0.1 (jaunty), package size 22 kB, installed size 88 kB
<J-_> Slart: Cool, thanks.
<Slart> J-_: if I remember correctly you just have to run the file.. no setup or anything..
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: Damn
<KEROLiUKAS> mrwes you know, I have no idea. I just got these components out of an old VAIO pc. it's a p4 1.4 ghz with 128mb of ram.
<KEROLiUKAS> should I run memtest?
<J-_> Slart: mmm, nice. Put it in sessions, etc.
<Slart> J-_: indeed
<racecar56> Slart: hey..... its saying stuff about ntfs... O_O
<wind0pain> so modprobe adds and removes movules from the kernel... but no recompile is necessary when this is done?
<racecar56> Slart: maybe there is hope! :D
<Slart> racecar56: that's a good sign
<mrwes> KEROLiUKAS, wouldn't hurt, and you might be using shared RAM for the video card
<distatica> I wrote a tutorial for compiling and installing drivers for a Belkin wireless card, unfortunately I'm running into a few people that are simply having too many issues with the compilation process. Keeping in mind this is only to help a few people out, what's the simplest way I can get started wrapping this driver up into a .deb package? The least amount of knowledge, the shortest tutorial required to accomplish this one goal. (near as I can tel
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: I guess I'll go with xubuntu-desktop once I get it up and running
<J-_> Slart: Thanks for the help. Much appreciated.
<chuck_> exon_,  try this then reboot rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<KEROLiUKAS> well it's an agp card, so I doubt it mrwes
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: Although, I have my disk for Linux Mint 6 XFCE CE...
<Slart> J-_: I'm not sure what the package transset does.. but it might be worth a second look
<Slart> !info transset | J-_
<ubottu> J-_: transset (source: transset): X transparency manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0+cvs.20041114-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 52 kB
<matreya6> darkenigma2652, Haven't tried Linux Mint yet, but I keep hearing good reviews about that distro
<stapel> anyone know if there is a tool for removing tourists from a series of photos automagically?
<Adremelech|Lapto> wind0pain, recompiling is your job
<mrwes> KEROLiUKAS, did you take a look at the system monitor and/or top or htop to see where the mem usage is coming from?
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: I have/had it on my old laptop, I just removed all the theaming and stuff
<matreya6> stapel, lol!
<wind0pain> Adremelech|Lapto: but do modprobes need recompiling?
<mrwes> stapel, you're kidding right?
<Adremelech|Lapto> wind0pain, for a new kernel yes
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: Has very nice apps and utils OOB
<KEROLiUKAS> mrwes, no, I just rebooted into memtest86+, but i'll check after this
<stapel> why?
<Adremelech|Lapto> wind0pain, your talking about the modules, yes?
<isaac_> How do you keep this new update manager from popping up?
<wind0pain> Adremelech|Lapto: i'm just trying to remove a module from the kernel already installed...
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: Including GUI for ndiswrapper
<isaac_> Pop-ups are bad words these days >.>
<wind0pain> Adremelech|Lapto: modprove -r pcspkr.... no need to recompile after that, right?
<Adremelech|Lapto> wind0pain, oh, no
<ShexNivis> Hey guys, was hoping someone could help me out, when I go to text mode CTRL+ALT + F1, My keyboard input is in arabic so I can't type anything in english or even log in. In the graphic mode the keyboard layout is fine, just in the text mode that its messed up. Any ideas how can I fix it?
<wind0pain> Adremelech|Lapto: okay, thanks.. i'm very new to this
<matreya6> darkenigma2652, GUI for ndiswrapper? nice... I have to go. My fever is running hot again (39.6 degrees Celsius)
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: Mint 6 is based off Ubuntu 8.10 (RC for 7 is 9.04) so it's a little slow
<yaris123456789> hey i am selling my laptop. what program do i use to wipe certain personal info clean
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: But at least it comes with so much OOB, and sorry about your fever
 * isaac_ takes an ice pick and tries to stab the new (annoying) update manager
<wind0pain> When loading X with Gnome, what would be the latest point I could run a command?   rc.local ?
<wind0pain> (automatically run it that is)
<isaac_> yaris123456789 I'd use Super FDisk.  Burn it to a cd, boot from it, do a secure delete.
<timahvo1> yaris123456789: rm ?
<stapel> why did you guys think I was joking with my question?
<Slart> stapel: this might be useful http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qadw0BRKeMk
<matreya6> darkenigma2652, nice talking to you. I'll be allright, but typing gets harder and harder so I'll hit the hay
<boringpackets> Does undervolting a CPU cause a degrade in performance (assuming it is enough voltage to still run without errors)?
<lstarnes> wind0pain: using solely init, rc.local
<lstarnes> wind0pain: commands can be scheduled later with cron
<darkenigma2652> matreya6: 5 more F and you'll die
<homeskillet> wireless stopped working on my lan for my ubuntu laptop. sudo ifconfig wlan0 up says 'SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such device'. sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart just says '* Reconfiguring networking interfaces'. Any ideas?
<JoshuaP0x> someone mind giving me a hand? I have ubuntu installed on my old Precision 530 box. The GFX card isnt being picked up. I have a Wildcat video card. I'm new to linux.
<distatica> timahvo1: I don't think rm does a proper delete. yaris123456789 the packages "wipe" and "secure-delete" both in 9.04 repositories, might be of interest to you.
<Slart> stapel: seam carving for content aware resizing...
<JoshuaP0x> I am in the GUI
<yaris123456789> like i want to delete it .... so that its impossible to recover
<JoshuaP0x> at some real low rez
<matreya6> I know, but I can control it with some simple Paracetemol. Should work fine, but I'll monitor myself closely.
<naknomik> I want to convert a bunch of mp3 files to ogg and a few wmv and mp4 to theora... any nice GUI tool for that?
<wind0pain> lstarnes: if i create a file with VI and have two lines "sleep 60" the first and "mycommand" the second and then call this file in rc.local.... will this stop rc.local from running for 60 seconds or will it just cause "mycommand" to run 60 seconds later?
<lstarnes> wind0pain: both
<GreenDelta2> i cant activate the desktop effects. it just says it cant, no reason. nothing. (i just have the german error message: Die Desktop-Effekte konnten nicht aktiviert werden.). The 3d accelerating drivers are activdated (Nvidia) and the graficscard is good enough!! whats the problem with this?
<lstarnes> wind0pain: it causes the script to stop for 60 seconds
<Slart> GreenDelta2: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and give us the url
<Slart> !pastebin | GreenDelta2
<ubottu> GreenDelta2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<isaac_> Hmmm.........
<wind0pain> lstarnes: is there a way i can allow rc.local to continue while waiting on the script i write?   i know how to do this in a shell:  type command, press ctrl+z, then type "bg"
<isaac_> !Automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<isaac_> Well!
<lstarnes> wind0pain: I'm not sure
<JoshuaP0x> anyone?
<J-_> What's the notify osd package called. It seems when I started up xcompmgr, and transset it crashed.
<Slart> wind0pain: can't you just create a script with the sleep command and start it with & to send it to background in the rc file?
<chnguy> hi ...i need a help
<wind0pain> Slart: that sounds like exactly what i want.  thanks!
<Slart> wind0pain: I've never done it myself so I'm not sure it works.. but that's what I would try though
<chnguy> i installed ubuntu under winxp... now winxp is infected...i want to format drive.... should i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<wind0pain> is # the comment character for scripts?  the example i'm looking at has #!/bin/bash or something like that as the first line...
<racecar56>  chnguy n
<racecar56>  chnguy no
<lstarnes> wind0pain: yes
<GreenDelta2> Slart: here the files content: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174522/
<chnguy> oh really!
<wind0pain> hoping that's not needed since i don't understand it exactly :)
<racecar56>  chnguy ubuntu is another OS
<wind0pain> lstarnes: thanks
<racecar56>  chnguy and ubuntu is immune to window$ viruses
<mzz> J-_: I'd expect that to auto-restart when needed, assuming you mean the one that's invoked through dbus
<lstarnes> chnguy: if you just reformat the windows partition, ubuntu will be safe
<racecar56>  chnguy all of linux in fact, is
<racecar56> lstarnes: exactly
<chnguy> but my seller installed it under winxp... it shows in 'add new software' in control panel!
<mzz> racecar56: well, a handful of them actually runs in wine...
<lstarnes> racecar56: some viruses might work in wine, but they would only be able to affect that installation of wine
<yaris123456789> wipe vs shred. which is better ?
<mzz> chnguy: wubi? that's a bit of a problem here actually
<stapel> slart: I don't think that is exactly what I need. I have a series of photos of the same thing with tourists at different places on different photographs. I want to merge the photos and only keep the bits without the tourists.
<JoshuaP0x>  someone mind giving me a hand? I have ubuntu installed on my old Precision 530 box. The GFX card isnt being picked up. I have a Wildcat video card. I'm new to linux and dont know where to start t-shooting. I am able to get to the GUI but the resolution is at the lowest and can't get it higher.
<JoshuaP0x>  someone mind giving me a hand? I have ubuntu installed on my old Precision 530 box. The GFX card isnt being picked up. I have a Wildcat video card. I'm new to linux and dont know where to start t-shooting. I am able to get to the GUI but the resolution is at the lowest and can't get it higher
<mzz> chnguy: you can delete almost everything on the windows partition (just not the huge file ubuntu is actually in) but I'm not sure how you'd move that file around.
<Slart> GreenDelta2: ok, looking
<er1c_> has anyone noticed that in 9.04 viewing fullscreen flash movies becomes so choppy it is unwatchable, but in 8.10 it was fine?
<racecar56> mzz: but they cant make ubuntu actually die...
<mzz> racecar56: true, but he can't simply format the partition now
<racecar56> mzz: but maybe your wine stuff... yes
<racecar56> mzz: k
<homeskillet> hey anyone. wireless stopped working on my laptop. 'ifconfig' shows ESSID = "". how can i make the ESSID = '<MY_SSID>'?
<LMJ> Hi
<wind0pain> is there a way i can force output from the script i call in rc.local to be sent to a certain text file (error and stdout) ?  also, where would both of these otherwise be displayed... dmsg?
<mzz> racecar56: oh, and yes, wine executing viruses is potentially problematic since wine can "see" your regular files
<th0r> homeskillet: iwconfig
<mzz> racecar56: (bit of a disadvantage to wine having all of / mapped to z: now)
<Slart> stapel: I doubt you'll find any finished "remove tourists"-apps out there.. I think you'll have to pull up your sleeves, start Gimp and get to it
<racecar56> racecar56: ya... even though ~/.wine is mounted as C:
<racecar56> racecar56: so if virus looked in C: it cant harm ubuntu
<chnguy> my seller said he installed ubuntu 8 under windows... in fact, it shows in the windows control panel 'add new software' ... but i want to delete winxp... will ubuntu be deleted ?.. i guess it wont be in windows registry for sure... so i can safely reformat c drive?... ubuntu is in d drive
<vigo> If I wanted to run EQ do I have to install Windows or is there a better way?
<lstarnes> wind0pain: do you want stdout and stderr to go to the same file?
<sammyF> hey there. my DVD drive doesn't seem to be mounted all of a sudden. any idea what could have happened?
<homeskillet> th0r yeah i meant iwconfig shows that
<racecar56> vigo: wine MIGHT work
<th0r> homeskillet: no...you can use iwconfig to change it
<wind0pain> lstarnes: or two separate files
<wind0pain> lstarnes: i guess two separate if it's just as much work
<racecar56> Slart: OMG it says ntfs!
<racecar56> Slart: in fdisk
<lstarnes> wind0pain: scriptname >/path/to/output-file 2>/path/to/error-file
<mzz> hmm, I wonder if I can bump the number of inodes on an ext4 partition without reformatting it. man tune2fs time?
<homeskillet> th0r ok i just used iwconfig to change it and it worked but my internet still wont work. any ideas?
<racecar56> Slart: ummm...................... it isnt my data i lost though
<th0r> homeskillet: can you ping the wifi router?
<mzz> ugh, I can't.
<wind0pain> lstarnes: and if i had wanted just one file, would i do scriptname >/path/to/output-file 2>/path/to/output-file
<vigo> racecar56: Thank you, I was also trying to avoid that, it does not really work. I did look at something called Caldega? but I am clueless to that software .
<homeskillet> th0r no it says connect: network is unreachable
<lstarnes> wind0pain: scriptname >/path/to/output-file 2>&1
<homeskillet> when i ping 192.168.1.1
<lstarnes> wind0pain: your method also works, but this merges stderr into stdout
<wind0pain> lstarnes: i see.
<th0r> homeskillet: does ifconfig show an ip address? or are you assigning static ip?
<Slart> GreenDelta2: are you using the binary nvidia drivers?
<chnguy> winxp has been a pain... and also avg is another... they seem not to recognise a problem with my new system... even cmd/regedit wont work... i tried all tricks... i have been successful all the time...but this time avg failed...
<JoshuaP0x> is there a better chan for newb questions?
<JoshuaP0x> like getting my GFX card the right drivers?
<homeskillet> th0r ifconfig only shows eth0 and lo
<Slart> JoshuaP0x: this is the preferred channel if you're running ubuntu
<homeskillet> no ip for eth0
<th0r> homeskillet: well...this is old knowledge and may not work anymore...try 'sudo ifup eth1' (assuming the wireless card was eth1)
<chnguy> ok, i will take a chance and kill winxp...let me see.... if ubuntu goes, it goes.... i will remain to say that...
<fitemashine> Hey y'all I'm trying to set up my wifi with ndiswrapper and I've got a little question about some modprobe stuff
<JoshuaP0x> Slart: do you mind givng me a hand?
<homeskillet> th0r it says ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<homeskillet> same if i try to sudo ifup eth0
<prassyy> where is the system configuration file saved?
<Slart> JoshuaP0x: I'm a bit busy at the moment, but ask the channel.. include details about your system, graphics card model, version of ubuntu etc etc
<racecar56> Slart: hey, there is 2 ntfs's!
<th0r> homeskillet: do you know what the wireless card used to be...wlan0, eth1, etc
<lstarnes> prassyy: what system configuration file?
<chuck_> fitemashine, what the question
<homeskillet> th0r wlan0
<LMJ> Hi
<JoshuaP0x> thanks. WIll do.
<Slart> JoshuaP0x: you can type !nvidia or !ati for some bot-info too
<th0r> homeskillet: then try 'sudo ifup wlan0'
<GreenDelta2> Slart: dunno? i just installed the new ubuntu (its a new laptop, but everything works, except that)
<homeskillet> th0r but ifup wlan0 says ignoring unknown interface too
<prassyy> lstarnes: i
<JoshuaP0x> my GFX is a strange one
<LMJ> I found this page https://launchpad.net/~hexmode/+archive/ppa/+build/726133  It's cool but is there a way to find out the php5-apc produced ?
<JoshuaP0x> but I'll get the info and post in a few
<ytoox> I have a problem with Jaunty and my bluetooth on a sony vaio laptop. It doesn't connect to anything. Can you help me?
<prassyy> lstarnes: i meant to see the hardware installed
<th0r> homeskillet: I know it isn't linux-ish but have you tried a cold start?
<fitemashine> OK, i'm running 9.04 on a dell vostro 1000 and i've gotten far enough to have my wifi light on but i don't have any connectivity yet
<homeskillet> th0r lspci recognizes my wireless card as Network controller: intel corp pro/wireless bla bla
<chnguy> with ubuntu, i could not solve my problems... for eg. dvd backups... winxp was taking over 1 hr to backup, because of settings... ubuntu also was taking almost that time... never friendly helps... then i found a solution for winxp...now it copies in 8mins....
<homeskillet> th0r yes multiple restarts
<lstarnes> prassyy: check System > Preferences > Hardware Information
<yacc> Wondering, why does my Tablet PC show no Config item to calibrate the touchscreen, while the AcerOne without a touch screen has such an item?
<fitemashine> and when i do "ndiswrapper -l" in the terminal i get "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<vigo> Where is that online ubotto factoid site at? URL?
<fitemashine> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<fitemashine> "
<lstarnes> !ubottu | vigo
<ubottu> vigo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<th0r> homeskillet: and it used to work, right?
<prassyy> lstarnes: well thanks but could you please enlighten me as to which file is read in order to deliver that?
<vigo> Thank you
<homeskillet> th0r i'm logged into my router right now on my desktop computer which is on the same network (the one im irc'ing from) and everything seems fine. i dont know why the internet just magically stopped workin in ubuntu
<fitemashine> what does that mean and what should i do?
<lstarnes> prassyy: there is no particular file
<homeskillet> th0r yeah was workin for months
<Slart> GreenDelta2: ok.. if you go to system, administration, hardware drivers.. what do you see?
<th0r> homeskillet: do you have auto updates turned on....might have been an update that killed it
<vigo> JoushuaPOx: Check that ubotto site that was just posted.
<justis> I'm having strange problems with my mouse under Jaunty. Works fine under Intrepid. In Jaunty, it sometimes doesn't respond to any mouse clicks and at other points responds to locations way different than where I clicked. Sometimes, it also stops responding to alt-tab requests.
<homeskillet> th0r no but ive been doing updates everytime they come out
<prassyy> lstarnes: well ty -- i guess i just need to read a lot regarding this
<th0r> homeskillet: then again.....the wireless card might have died
<chnguy> i find none answers me.... should i wait or lament again?!
<lstarnes> prassyy: there are also tools like lsusb, lspci, and lshw
<JoshuaP0x> vigo: will do. Thanks.
<Jeruvy> justis: you sure it isn't a hardware problem?  (ie: tried another mouse)
<badfish69> is there anything i can run like md5sum that will work on a directory instead of a single file? i don't have the tolerance to do it for 3000 different files in 2 locations
<justis> Jeruvy: same mouse works fine on the Ubuntu 8.10 system that's connected to the same KVM
<Slart> badfish69: md5sums can be run recirsively on folders
<Jeruvy> justis: what type of kvm?
<homeskillet> th0r i wish i would have dual booted ubuntu and windows on my computer that way i could find out easily if it was the operating system that's to blame and not the hardware
<prassyy> lstarnes: im very new to linux have no idea regarding such tools --- i just might start reading about linux design
<justis> Jeruvy: interestingly, I can observe the mouse input with 'xev' and what xev sees is exactly the same thing that matches the behavior ... sometimes it doesn't even see a click
<th0r> homeskillet: My next step would be to see if the correct module had loaded (lsmod), but I have no idea what module to look for
<lstarnes> prassyy: the graphical hardware info program uses information provided by hal
<justis> Jeruvy: it's a TrendNet 2 port USB KVM
<magaly> alguien en español
<Flannel> !es | magaly
<ubottu> magaly: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<badfish69> Slart: is that still going to leave me with 3000 different hashes?
<Jeruvy> justis: very interesting, again suggesting hardware the fault...hmm thinking.
<justis> Jeruvy: I'll try plugging the mouse directly into the USB on the Ubuntu 9.04 system.
<prassyy> lstarnes: thank you :)
<byte^> I have a question regarding enabling my sound card, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7297753#post7297753
<wind0pain> what's the difference in /bin and /lib ?
<byte^> any responses would be darling
<maximi891> hi people!
<homeskillet> th0r i guess now would be a good time for me to just install jaunty
<Hqrsie> bin is for system commands, lib is for libraries
<vigo> JoshuaPOx: There is also a Beginners , or Absolute Beginners section on the Forums. There is a wealth of facts and help there .
<chnguy> I GUESS I NEED TO FEND FOR MYSELF... THANX PEOPLE! BYE
<homeskillet> from cd
<maximi891> who knows about tuxonice, uswsusp and pm-utils?
<homeskillet> i'm runnin 8.10
<magaly> ok. thankew very much
<Xcell> lol zapster = byte
<Slart> badfish69: hang on.. let me check something
<lstarnes> chnguy: is that really necessary? just be patient and someone will help you eventually
<th0r> homeskillet: I just installed it...just got back to linux after a year or so with a virus called vista
<homeskillet> th0r yeah i have vista on my desktop
<lstarnes> chnguy: also, try ##windows for windows-related issues
<maximi891> i need definitions for know what happen when remove some thing...
<vigo> 1523 users currently in channel, patience is a virtue.
<Slart> !info md5deep | badfish69
<ubottu> badfish69: md5deep (source: md5deep): Recursively compute hashsums or piecewise hashings. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-1 (jaunty), package size 169 kB, installed size 408 kB
<justis> vigo: well said
<chnguy> HMMM....MAYBE... I WILL CONSULT SOME EXPERTS... OR I WILL BECOME ONE SOON!
<homeskillet> windows may suck but i never have problems where the internet, or sound, or anything just stops working for no apparent reason (as has been happenin in linux to me no end)
<lstarnes> !caps | chnguy
<ubottu> chnguy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Slart> badfish69: what are you trying to do?
<JoshuaP0x> no deal
<badfish69> backing up 2 separate hard drives
<badfish69> not entirely
<chnguy> lol
<badfish69> just the stuff i need to keep
<fitemashine> Aight, so when config files need .conf:  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist    what do i need to do?
<JoshuaP0x> that site didnt help me
<wind0pain> homeskillet: linux isn't for everybody yet.
<Dr_Willis> wind0pain:  i say the same thing about WIndows. :)
<Slart> badfish69: ok, and you want a checksum to see if everything was backup or properly?
<homeskillet> i'm a programmer so linux is for me
<badfish69> bingo
<homeskillet> it's worth the troubleshooting
<wind0pain> homeskillet: i complain and moan quite a bit using it too.  in the end, if it's taking too much from you, switch back until either you're ready or linux is ready.
<justis> Jeruvy: perhaps the problem *is* with the KVM. I can't understand why it would work on Intrepid, but not on Jaunty. Having it working again is more important than a perfect solution, though. Thanks for the nudge in the right direction ;)
<wind0pain> Dr_Willis: granted.  different tools for different people.
<justis> Jeruvy: it works fine when plugged in directly.
<th0r> homeskillet: I found the stability and performance are much better in xfce than in gnome or kde
<badfish69> if i recursively run md5 on the folder, and output to a text file, then the text file's md5 should give me enough to go on right?
<tyler_d1> stefg: very frustrated... this is simply not working... I don't want to start over again, however I am unsure what else to do
<Jeruvy> justis: hey, glad to nudge :)
<JoshuaP0x> I have a Presision 530 with a 3d Labs Wildcat III 6110 in it.
<Jeruvy> justis: If for sure it is send me a note :)
<JoshuaP0x> I'm having trouble getting the right drivers to work with it
<justis> th0r and homeskillet: I think that fluxbox is work a look, too
<JoshuaP0x> anyone have any suggestions?
<wind0pain> personally, i'll keep running linux b/c i hate vista and XP isn't available on new PCs (i don't count netbooks) and also because i love the windows-present and desktop switcher features (have tried running third-party in windows, no comparison)
<homeskillet> wind0pain linux may never be 'ready'. if i thought that 10 years ago i'd still not be using it. i remember in 97 when people were still sayin 'come back when it's ready'. still wasnt ready in 2000, then i came back in 2004 with debian and it finally seemed pretty good, still far from perfect, then ubuntu 8.10 finally got me back for good but it's still failing
<homeskillet> so here goes jaunty, i'll install it today
<station6> how do I install kernel sources for intrepid
<justis> Jeruvy: if I'm sure that it works under Intrepid, but not under Jaunty and that it's related to the KVM ... you want me to send you a note? Why?
<th0r> homeskillet: I don't want it ready....it is my geek escape
<Slart> badfish69: why not run something like this, use cd to go to the parent folder of the one you want to check..
<wind0pain> homeskillet: i typically try it out once every five years... it feels just as much of a pain to me today as it did 5 years ago but 5 years ago i wasn't face with being bent over and accepting Vista sucking the life out of my new tablet
<Jeruvy> justis: most of the 2port kvms I use are dlink but trendnet has become moreso more recently.  I think it's pretty decent stuff but always curious about hardware related issues
<prassyy> does anyone know how to list available wireless networks from console ?
<vigo> chnguy: I would download an ISO of whatever version you like, then reformat the drive, then install fresh. (I went out of the windoze three years ago) have not missed a thing except a bunch of aggrivations.
<Slart> badfish69: then run "md5deep -re ./thefolder > thefolder.md5".. you'll get a file with filenames and hashes
<Ego-Ale-Sum> hello
<station6> How know how to install kernel sources?
<wind0pain> homeskillet: but you are right- it may never be ready.  until linux is able to get the hardware support that windows gets, it will always be a bit behind... sucks.
<badfish69> and then get a hash of the file?
<Slart> badfish69: you can then use that file with md5sum.. such as "md5sum -c thefolder.md5" and it will check each file and report the ones that are missing on broken
<vaarp> is there any way to upgrade a certain package via aptitude? I've checked the man page but full-upgrade and safe-upgrade upgrades all the packages in the system, not a certain one.. thanks
<Ego-Ale-Sum> I've got a problem.... I'm using an ubuntu testing server, and I need to use gettext with PHP. however, when I try setting the site in italian (it_IT), gettext doesn't work. I read this is because /var/lib/locale doesn't contain it_IT. how can I install it? (and all other locales?)
<asfolk19> anda, y yo k pensaba q esto no lo usaba nadie
<th0r> homeskillet: I am curious...is the linux machine dual-boot?
<Ego-Ale-Sum> I don't want to install all languages (including translations of apps etc). just the locale
<station6> How do I install kernel sources?
<AlsaPCM> Hi , anyone good at acoustics ?
<yaris123456789> how do i shred a directory ?
<badfish69> what will 'md5sum -c thefolder.md5' compare it to?
<Slart> badfish69: sorry.. first command should be "md5deep -rel ./thefolder > thefolder.md5"
<Slart> badfish69: it will read the file names from the file and check those
<zimbres> AlsaPCM, ?
<Slart> badfish69: the hashes are in the file too
<AlsaPCM> zimbres, Any one good in the field of acoustics ?
<vaarp> is there any way to upgrade a certain package via aptitude? I've checked the man page but full-upgrade and safe-upgrade upgrades all the packages in the system, not a certain one.. thanks
<Klunk> Hi, where do I find network manager on Jaunty?
<badfish69> if it reads the filenames from the file, won't it just check the md5 against the original copies?
<vigo> yaris1234567889: -rm or something like that, but to shred, well there are packages that do that also. purge is another way.
<badfish69> or will i have to place it in the directory to compare against and cd to it?
<zimbres> AlsaPCM, I am a physicist, perhaps I can help you...
<byte^> When I run "sudo modprobe snd-" I get "FATAL: Module snd_ not found." what do I do?
<byte^> Wait nevermind
<byte^> :3
<asfolk19> NUEVO USUARIO DESEANDO QUE LE DIGAN PARA Q SIRVE ESTO!
<Slart> badfish69: well.. lets take an example.. say I copy my /etc folder to /media/disk2/etc  ... and I want to check that the copy is complete
<asfolk19> AJAJAAJAJA
<FloodBot1> asfolk19: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !es | asfolk19
<ubottu> asfolk19: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_CommandeR_> Is there a way to get an Nvidia rep for Ubuntu so it will install the latest driver ?
<vigo> Klunk: https://help.ubuntu.com/ <<official docs
<badfish69> with you so far
<Slart> badfish69: first I run "cd /", then "md5deep -rel /etc > etc.md5"
<Klunk> vigo I am looking at that documentation but I dont see anything like that on my toolbar
<Ego-Ale-Sum> no one can help me? how do i install all locales?
<Slart> badfish69: it will create a file, directly on the root called etc.md5 with entries like  1928471892741492 ./etc/file1.conf
<asfolk19> gracias
<Thurisaz> Hello, dudes! :)
<badfish69> ok
<vigo> Klunk: System>About Ubuntu
<_CommandeR_> Is there a way to get an Nvidia rep for Ubuntu so it will install the latest driver ?
<tyler_d1> Ego-Ale-Sum: where are your locales?
<tyler_d1> Ego-Ale-Sum: failed upgrade?
<Slart> badfish69: then you copy the etc folder..and copy the md5 file to the parent folder then "cd /media/disk2/" and "md5sum -c etc.md5".. it will check the files in ./etc which is now the copy.. not the original folder /etc
<Ego-Ale-Sum> tyler_dl: I need to install locales so I can use gettext in my php site. for now, I need italian locales. I don't need full language pack: just the locale in /usr/lib/locale
<Slart> badfish69: since we use relative folder names.. ie ./etc instead of /etc  it will check the copy against the original hashes
<MrElendig> _CommandeR_: look at ppa
<JoshuaP0x> I am currently on Intrepid. Do you think upgrading to the newest version of Ubuntu might solve GFX problems?
<yaris123456789> using shred, how do  i get rid of dir and its content ? i've tried -n, -r it will not work
<JoshuaP0x> Does the new one have better support for a wider range of GFX cards?
<Klunk> vigo, I am not a complete noob on Ubuntu, I have just never tried to get wireless working before. I am trying to do it without asking 'how do I get wireless working' Just sending me to documentation that I have already read isnt really helping me.
<badfish69> life saver
<badfish69> thx
<Guest22803> Hey can anyone help me, i cannot configure xulrunner-1.9 and i always see an errors when i go to instll/remove anything
<Thurisaz> I have some problems with device permissions on Ubuntu 8.04. I cannot mount usb flash memory with non-root user. Could someone helps me?
<BePhantom> hi guys, is there an ubuntu offtopic channel?
<sebsebseb> BePhantom: yes #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> badfish69: you're welcome.. hope your copying goes well =)
<BePhantom> lol
<_CommandeR_> MrElendig,  hm
<BePhantom> thanks!
<sebsebseb> BePhantom: np
<badfish69> ty
<vigo> KLunk: Ok, I was simply answering the question as asked. I think that is an ndswrapper or Network Manager thing.
<Klunk> Guys, I am running Network Manager, but I cannot connect to my wpa network. I can see the router with a can, now I have the correct channel. I read that network-manager means I dont need wpa-supplicant but do I need anything to get wpa working on a broadcom based card?
<badfish69> i'll be running fsck on everything as well and doing 3 clean installs of different OSes
<badfish69> 'tis a project
<darkham> can i downgrade 9.04 to 8.10 with apt-get?
<vigo> BePhantom: Have you tried sudo?
<Slart> darkham: you can't.. reinstalling is the only option afaik
<Slart> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<darkham> ok Slart, but it's very sad....
<paco> hey does anyone knows if i can install windows xp from ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> darkham: sure 8.10 in certain ways is better than 9.04, but why downgrade?
<Slart> paco: you can use a virtual machine if that is what you mean
<Ego-Ale-Sum> tyler_dl: ok I've solved my problem... I needed to add the locale I wanted in a file in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ (copying from /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED ) then run "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<Ego-Ale-Sum> bye!
<BePhantom> vigo, hehe
<paco> not ina virtual machine
<paco> in my pc
<Slart> paco: type !vm for more info on that
<Slart> paco: then no.. you can't install windows xp from ubuntu.. you'll have to reboot using the windows install cd
<JustSomething> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<th0r> paco: and using the windows install will wipe out grub
<fitemashine> Does anyone have a second to explain what this ndiswrapper warning means?
<jorgerosa> hello
<NetRipper> uhmm.. could anyone please tell me what happened to the "xmms" i was used to? i now see xmms2, but it's client/server based.. i just want a winamp-lookalike ;)
<Slart> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<vigo> BePhantom: Had to go there, I had same issues , sorta, I just logged in as root or sudo then changed the users permissions. then did stuff, logged out and demoted the user again.
<shawnmstout> please someone help me, i accidently deleted the /bin directory, i have no rebooted yet, its ext3 filesystem, is there a way i can search unmounted partitions for this data?
<Chronon> fitemashine: just ask.  Don't ask to ask.
<NetRipper> thanks
<Slart> NetRipper: try audacious instead
<ripps> Can someone help me with some regex? I'm trying to write a debuild scritpt that will ignore debian.* but not the debian directory
<prappl93> Can someone help me bridge my wireless card and wired card together?
<th0r> shawnmstout: it might be in the trashbin, but I wouldn't hold much hope
<Slart> ripps: you mean you want something that returns the files but not the folders?
<shawnmstout> th0r, ok ill look
<Guest22803> Hey can anyone help me, i cannot configure xulrunner-1.9 and i always see an errors when i go to instll/remove anything
<paco> i have my bootable cd but my cd rom is broken and my bios cant boot a usb
<paco> so i need to run it from ubuntu
<wind0pain> i've always wondered how to install XP after Linux and then modify the boot record ...
<shawnmstout> nope its not there
<th0r> wind0pain: it is possible
<Guest22803> wind0pain: just re-install grub
<shawnmstout> i did make a backup on another partition of the whole thing though
<Slart> wind0pain: it's not that hard.. burn a live cd.. reinstall grub.. 2 minute job
<shawnmstout> but i cant mount it
<Slart> wind0pain: see !grub for more info
<shawnmstout> cause /bin is missing
<vigo> shawnastout: There is a recovery selection at boot, is also a bunch of fixes in that.
<ripps> Slart: not exactly, I'm trying to clean up some litian logs by having the debuilder ignore some backup debian directories I keep for backports. I have a main debian that swap out with debian.karmic,debian.jaunty,etc.
<javyn> im a bit confused...would someone mind helping me.  my disk usage anaylzer is showing i am using 44.4 GB of my hard disk, but under the breakdown, my / drive is only using 25.5.  Does anyone know why I'm missing 20 gigs of space?
<od_in> hi all
<od_in> i have a problem
<shawnmstout> vigo if i do that wont it break all changes since?
<fitemashine> ndiswrapper gave me this message:  WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.    What is it that it's telling me to do with these .conf files and where are the .conf files in question?  In the directory where I unpacked my driver?  Somewhere in the file system?
<NetRipper> Slart, audacious is perfect, thanks
<andyxx> ls
<Guest22803> does anyone know how to force configure im getting alot of errors saying: Setting up xulrunner-1.9 (1.9.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1) ...
<Guest22803> update-alternatives: error or eof reading /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/xulrunner for update_mode ()
<Chronon> javyn: Inconsistencies like that often signal filesystem errors.  Run a fsck
<shawnmstout> vigo if i do that wont it break all changes since?
<MartinGoal> can anybody tell me what knotify is or does? sometimes when i load a program i see it in the taskbar occasionaly
<Slart> ripps: ahh.. ok...
<od_in> http://paste.org/7258 -- my x.org. I have 2 monitors on 1 video card. They shows one desktop. I want them to show different desktops.
<vigo> shawnastout: Not really, it just repairs the broken or missing stuff, there are a few options or choices, but then again that is why Incremental Backups and Routine Backups are strongly suggested.
<Slart> MartinGoal: I think it gives you little popups for stuff like pidgin and such
<grkgeek> Hello everybody
<th0r> javyn: you can use 'du' to determine where the space went
<hacktolive> anyone knows if there is any kind of "application streaming" software on Linux? (like the one VMware ThinApp uses)
<shawnmstout> vigo, ok so what is all in the /bin directory?
<Decessus> hey, I got a question, I'm trying to install virtual box, and it seems to /require/ python2.6, and wont accept python3, is there any work around to this? Downgrading would be a pain.
<shawnmstout> is it non program info?
<grkgeek> Is an antivirus an absolute need for ubuntu 9.04 systems ?
<MartinGoal> ok thanks Slart!!
<lstarnes> grkgeek: no
<shawnmstout> im afraid to reboot if there is another option
<Guest22803> Setting up xulrunner-1.9 (1.9.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1) ...
<Guest22803> update-alternatives: error or eof reading /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/xulrunner for update_mode ()
<shawnmstout> once i reboot there is a chance i cant get back in here
<wind0pain> where is "jockey" in the gnome menu hierarchy ?
<Slart> grkgeek: most people would say it's the other way around.. that it's not recommended for ubuntu/linux
<BoomShaka> why do some channels have two #'s before their names?
<th0r> shawnmstout: every little program that linux needs is in bin....the cp, mv, mkdir commands for instance
<th0r> shawnmstout: so even if you found the deleted files...linux no longer knows how to copy them back
<Slart> grkgeek: if you want you can install rkhunter to search for the most common root kits.. that will catch some bad stuff if you should ever run into it
<vigo> shawnastout: A bunch of stuff in that, but dpkg can repackage it and effect repairs, https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=%2Fbin&sa=Search
<shawnmstout> so how am i still running
<Slart> BoomShaka: official channels have on #.. two ## are for all the other stuff
<grkgeek> Slart: thank you m8
<th0r> shawnmstout: so long as you don't call those programs you are ok. Try using synaptic or dpkg like vigo suggested
<Slart> shawnmstout: linux keeps a copy in memory.. that is what you're using right now
<BoomShaka> Slart, i see. thanks
<hacktolive> grkgeek: no need for that, programs are hard to run on linux, so it is very hard to be infect by a linux virus, and very few virus exist
<shawnmstout> slart, thor, ok, so is it better to not reboot at the moment then?
<shawnmstout> and try to fix it while im here?
<Slart> shawnmstout: well.. unless you enjoy reinstalling =)
<th0r> shawnmstout: definitely....a reboot will wipe any chance you have <smile>
<shawnmstout> slart, would rather not
<grkgeek> hacktolive: maybe im just paranoin due to my frequented exposure to microsoft systems
<grkgeek> paranoid*
<Slart> shawnmstout: but try runnung synaptic.. reinstall ubuntu-desktop  ... see if that restores some stuff
<shawnmstout> ok
<Shockrates> hello
<Shockrates> does anyone know where can i find icon theme human?
<Slart> shawnmstout: luckily for you there are no documents and such in /bin .. just regular binaries that aren't that hard to reinstall
<mbdl2009> i had to reinstall xp and i need a program to edit xp's bootloader to add ubuntu
<mbdl2009> can anyone help
<shawnmstout> ya
<Guest22803> can somebody help i get this error: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Guest22803>  xulrunner-1.9
<Guest22803>  yelp
<Guest22803>  gnome-user-guide
<Guest22803>  ubuntu-docs
<FloodBot1> Guest22803: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest22803>  firefox-3.0
<Slart> mbdl2009: ask someone that runs windows xp.. most people here do not
<od_in> can anyone help&&&&&
<od_in> ?????
<javyn> just don't know.  nothing looks out of the ordinary in du.  but somehow i'm missing 20 gigs.  ubuntu doesn't create another drive other than / does it?
<sebsebseb> Shockrates: in synaptic?
<hacktolive> grkgeek: the only antivirus that run on linux are designed to detect windows virus (only useful if you run a mail-server or something like that...)
<Digit0> hello
<Slart> mbdl2009: I recommend ##windows
<mbdl2009> Slart: then how to i renable grub
<sebsebseb> Shockrates: or the theme thing?
<dorothygale> hi all, need help my audio is all messed up
<Shockrates> i have a theme that need icon theme human
<Slart> !grub | mbdl2009 , check the link for restoring grub after windows install
<ubottu> mbdl2009 , check the link for restoring grub after windows install: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> !human |  Shockrates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about human
<Guest22803> ??
<mbdl2009> thx all
<shawnmstout> err, cant run anything
<Digit0> how can I do that compiz gets loaded *instead* of metacity ?
<prappl93> Can someone help me bridge my wireless card and my wired card for internet? I run mt XBox 360 on Live from my laptop and I just recently changed from XP to Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !themes |  Shockrates
<ubottu> Shockrates: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<shawnmstout> no su/ no ls
<sebsebseb> !changethemes |  Shockrates
<ubottu> Shockrates: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Guest22803> does anyone have an idea?
<shawnmstout> cant update either to try to repair ti
<shawnmstout> it
<grkgeek> hacktolive: nah no such use, just normal web, download, chat, glad i erased windows linux is the way forward
<kurrata> when i double click in programs (for example in deluge when i doble click on file it opens it with firefox instead of thunar) it opens file with wrong program. Where can i change it?
<briancron> mbdl2009: There is also a method of using the Windows bootloader instead of grub but I would just fix the grub per the all knowing ubottu's link
<Slart> shawnmstout: hmm.. running sudo didn't work?
<sebsebseb> !grub |  mbdl2009
<ubottu> mbdl2009: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vigo> shawnmstout: Have you done the update,upgrade in terminal?
<dorothygale> hi all, need help my audio is all messed up
<mindrape> !xinerama > od_in
<shawnmstout> vigo/slart nothing is working
<ubottu> od_in, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !sound |  dorothygale
<ubottu> dorothygale: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shawnmstout> i tried in terminal but i cant because i cant use sudo
<dorothygale> sebsebseb: done all that and giving links isn't help
<vigo> shawnmstout: gksudo?
<sebsebseb> dorothygale: well  sometimes the sound one is helpful to people
<shawnmstout> lemme try
<briancron> Guest22803: If you get an odd error when opening a file try to open the terminal and run the program from there, you can then pastebin.com the error and get help in here
<dorothygale> not helpful to me
<Slart> shawnmstout: /bin is a kind of small folder.. I wonder if you can't just copy it off another ubuntu system
<hacktolive> can I format a USB flash drive as UDF (Universal Disk Format)?
<con-man> my god how long does it take gparted to shrink a 300 gig partition down to 210?
<Slart> shawnmstout: do you have a ubuntu live cd?
<JoshuaP0x> what is cups-bsd?
<shawnmstout> slart, it wont even let me open my cdrom
<sebsebseb> con-man: yes that will take some time
<shawnmstout> cause of mount umount
<con-man> sebsebseb: its been two hours :|
<Slart> shawnmstout: mm.. I meant you might be able to reboot using the live cd.. copy the contents of the /bin folder from the live cd system to the installed system
<mindrape> JoshuaP0x its provides BSD commands for interacting with CUPS (printing)
<JoshuaP0x> oh. jsut printing
<Slart> shawnmstout: I'm not sure it will work though
<shawnmstout> slart, ya thats an option
<Digit0> how can I load compiz instead of metacity automatically at the session startup ?
<shawnmstout> heh, ya kinda uncharted teritory here
<losher> con-man: I've always found partition operations in gparted to be incredibly slow (hours). Dunno why. Do *not* interrupt it. Go sit on your hands somwhere....
<JoshuaP0x> I;m upgrading now and I'm getting a lot of "Generic Event Extention" Missing on display "0.0".
<byte^> If anyone feels like helping me get my sound card working, there is some information about it here: http://is.gd/AMRn (Ubuntu forums)
<dorothygale> hi all, need help my audio is all messed up
<con-man> losher: so two hours is like halfway?
<con-man> losher: lol
<Slart> shawnmstout: but it seems you can't do much else with the system anyways
<mindrape> !alsa | dorothygale
<ubottu> dorothygale: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vigo> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<VCoolio> Hi everyone; my sound is muted at bootup, and maybe "sudo alsactl store 0" is the solution but when I run with sudo it says "Home directory /home/me not ours" and without sudo it says "blabla permission denied". Grmbl, what to do?
<Guest58190> hi
<losher> con-man: depends on your disk speed, how full the partition is, how fast your cpu is. In other words, dunno....
<dorothygale> !alsa ¦ mindrape
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vigo> whoops
<station6> ho doyou install kernel sources
<con-man> losher: quad core, 4 gigs of ram, 7200 RPM SATA II
<station6> I need to compile compat-wireless
<con-man> losher: 16MB cache
<Shockrates> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=human-icon-theme
<Guest58190> i need tool for mounting usb drive
<Shockrates> can i install any of these in fedora? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=human-icon-theme
<losher> con-man: it'll take as long as it takes. Go watch TV...
<Slart> station6: look for a package called.. linux-header-something.. or linux-source
<sebsebseb> Shockrates: if it's a Gnome theme, then I expect so
<mindrape> !usb | Guest58190
<ubottu> Guest58190: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Slart> station6: I think you'll only need the headers for compiling stuff
<dorothygale> this chan used to be helpful, community is devolved to a bunch of morons giving links. Lame.
<Guest58190> usb won't mount says i have mal form config file
<con-man> losher:  I will play wow, should slow down too much with gparted running
<dorothygale> I'm out
<con-man> losher: shouldnt
<Slart> dorothygale: bye
<grkgeek> are there any progams that defrag harddrives ?
<sebsebseb> Shockrates: however Human is  a proper Ubuntu theme, so having that in Fedora, would be a bit odd
<prappl93> I need to bridge two network cards together... can anyone help me?
<Slart> grkgeek: for linux, no.. for windows, lots
<sebsebseb> grkgeek: there is something out there, but you don't really need such programs
<mindrape> !defrag | grkgeek
<ubottu> grkgeek: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Guest58190> im me or whsiper if u can fix a ubuntu system that might be malformed
<rob235> yo
<Shockrates> sebsebseb: i cant find a theme for fedora. something always missing, icons,engines
<rob235> im trying to run this command:
<rob235> ./configure --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-libvorbis --enable-liba52 --enable-libgsm --disable-debug --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaac --enable-libxvid --enable-libx264 (if you have a dual-core processor also include --enable-pthreads)
<losher> dorothygale: this chan is still helpful. Some questions just come up again & again, and some people are too lazy to google...
<sebsebseb> mindrape: oh didn't know about !defrag
<station6> Slart: Thanks, I think I found it!
<sebsebseb> Shockrates: well this is Ubuntu only support
<rob235> but liba52 isnt found, could it go by a different name?
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> station6: great
<rob235> sorry
<sebsebseb> Shockrates: for Fedora help  #fedora
<grkgeek> Slart / sebsebseb / mindrape cheers
<AlsaPCM> Is anyone in the field of acoustics ?
<losher> dorothygale: you might try whining less and helping more...
<Slart> AlsaPCM: do you have a question to ask?
<sebsebseb> grkgeek: no problem
<Slart> losher: he/she is long gone
<sebsebseb> !ot |  AlsaPCM
<ubottu> AlsaPCM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest58190> says i nee dto fix broken server links
<Guest58190> sees usb ipod  and  kingston usb drive but not my other usb drive
<losher> Slart: Sigh. Typical. The new hit & run....
<Guest58190> any ideas
<Guest58190> whsiper me
<Slart> losher: yup
<mindrape> Guest58190 then if lsusb and fdisk -l dont show your USB device chances are its got errors in dmesg when you tried to insert it or its on a dead USB port.
<frojnd> Hello there
<sebsebseb> !hi |  frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest58190> not a guest but ok go on
<Guest58190> whisper me
<ayena> hello
<ayena> needing for some help :D
<Guest58190> no sees ipod and kngston drives a si said
<losher> !ask | ayena
<ubottu> ayena: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !details  | ayena
<ubottu> ayena: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rob235> im trying to configure ffmpeg and a website im lookin at says to use --enable-liba52 but it says not found, could it go by something else?
<frojnd> I've just installed the packages ampache and phpmyadmin. But when I go to mydomain.net/phpmyadmin nothing happens... why is that. During the installation of phpmyadmin it asked what web sertver to configure... I've set eapache2. Why I can't access mydomain.net/phpmyadmin ?
<jerrymcfarts> hi
<sebsebseb> !hi |  jerrymcfarts
<ubottu> jerrymcfarts: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest58190> looking for help with usb issue
<jerrymcfarts> i have two wireless cards running on my computer, can I use /etc/network/interfaces to disable one at boot.
<wind0pain> okay, it may not be practical but this desktop cube on a touchscreen is just bad ass
<Xcell> cool
<ayena> i try to install ubuntu but when it comes to the partition, i can't see any partition
<javyn> whoever said i should do a fcsk thanks it worked
<sebsebseb> ayena: blank hard disk?
<javyn> after a reboot my disk usage went from 45 gig to 25, which is correct
<Klunk> guys, I want to set up wpa on my netgear router. I have the option of wpa-psk, wpa2-psk individually or both together on my router and network manager shows wpa and wpa2 personal or wpa and wpa2 enterprise. Should I select the wpa-psk + spa2-psk on the router and wpa & wpa2 Personal in network manager?
<javyn> thank you guys very much.  Ubuntu's community is the best!
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Klunk
<Guest58190> i agree ubuntu is my fav
<ayena> what do you mean by blank hard disk?
<ubottu> Klunk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wind0pain> anyone know if/when kde4 is going to support multiple desktop backgrouns ?
<sebsebseb> Klunk: do WPA2   and make sure your router is actsaully set up for it, and not just Ubuntu
<ayena> it is already partitioned, with one using windows
<mindrape> ayena - is it a new harddrive?  If so it likely doesnt have a partition table defined.
<jerrymcfarts> Hello All, I was wondering how do i stop a wireless card from starting up. Could I say 'Down ath0' in my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<jerrymcfarts> at boot
<prappl93> How do I bridge two connections?
<ayena> but i plan to install it in a blank partition
<Guest58190> prvt me with usb knowledge please
<sebsebseb> !pm |  Guest58190
<ubottu> Guest58190: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ayena> it is already partitioned
<Klunk> ubottu, thanks for the help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chronon> javyn: you're welcome.  :)
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  Klunk
<ubottu> Klunk: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<click_> umm
<ayena> i think, it cannot detect the hard drive
<michael__> afternoon all.  Does anyone know how to paste text into Scribus?
<Guest58190> yeah i just ok'ed lamer
<sebsebseb> Klunk: where as I am the person that triggered the bot in your case :)
<ayena> hello?]
<sebsebseb> ayena: bad hard disk in there?
<VilasBoas> ayena: hello
<click_> im a ubuntu noob etc blah blah
<ayena> nope it is new
<click_> but I gotta go
<click_> so
<click_> bai
<sebsebseb> ayena: well should just be able to install on it,  unless you got some weird hard disk hum
<ayena> nope it is still new, about a month old
<Guest58190> ok
<sebsebseb> ayena: nothing is on it?   no Wndows?  nothing on it?
<Guest58190> your noob move on wanrer
<frojnd> ...I've installed all the neccessary packages including phpmyadmin, but when I go to mydomain.net/phpmyadmin the page won't showw... however if I go to mydomain.net/ampache it will show the starting page of installign the ampache... why won't show phpmyadmin?
<ayena> it already have windows i try to dual boot it
<VilasBoas> Hy does anyone know how to install  ATI Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] ???
<mindrape> !ati | VilasBoas
<ubottu> VilasBoas: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> ayena:  Vista or XP?
<ayena> vista
<sebsebseb> ayena: thought so
<sebsebseb> ayena: ok  you must let Vista resize itself, otherwise  you can get issues
<VilasBoas> ubottu: obrigado
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obrigado
<sebsebseb> ayena: I assume you need some space for Ubuntu and so  need to resize Vista
<VilasBoas> mindrape: sim ATI
<mindrape> then sudo mkdir USB
<ayena> sebsebseb====i have a partition already set for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ayena: well then install into it
<Schurrly> hello all
<sebsebseb> ayena: using manual install.  oh and make a swap  I guess
<sebsebseb> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ayena> that's my problem, ubuntu canout see the partitions
<ayena> i already used manual install
<sebsebseb> ayena: it needs to be unallocated space
<wind0pain> cool, now i just need google chrome for linux!
<wind0pain> wonder when that will be ready.
<Schurrly> can anyone help with with a sound issue on 9.04?
<ayena> yup i know , and im trying to install it in an unallocated space
<sebsebseb> wind0pain: some time this year I guess, however there's  Chroemium  for Linux in alpha
<ayena> but it can't see it
<sebsebseb> wind0pain: alpha as in bugs as in developoment version
<wind0pain> sebsebseb: nice, i'll start using it
<sebsebseb> wind0pain: Chromeium
<ayena> my hard drive is sata btw
<ayena> and i have a media reader connected
<Slart> Schurrly: describe your issue, if someone has a suggestion they will probably let you know.. include details.. see !details for more info on that
<wind0pain> sebastien: not the same as chrome
<sebsebseb> wind0pain: that's right, but similar
<sebsebseb> wind0pain: Chrome uses Chromeium
<wind0pain> sebastien: is that just Google's name for the alpha ?
<wind0pain> ahh
<ayena> also, i tried wubi, but when it is rebooted , it goes to the busybox prompt
<sebsebseb> wind0pain: Chromeium is the open source part of  Google Chrome
<android6011> I installed ubuntu to an external hard drive and on boot it says something about modules.dep no such file or directory
<android6011> I tried setting rootdelay=30 but it still drops to busybox
<MrElendig> android6011: depmod -a
<SoDoMa> hi ,i have some wireless aroud my home,but they hae password ,can i find their password?
<ayena> hello again :D
<Schurrly> I don't have any sound output.  I am using a Asus M4N78 Pro motherboard that has a via 1708s chipset
<Lyth> Is there a way to create a launcher that will issue a series of terminal commands?
<android6011> MrElendig: do that in busybox?
<wind0pain> sebastien: guessing i can't just apt-get install it?
<gordonjcp> Lyth: yes
<sebsebseb> wind0pain: there will be bugs, since early development version, but  it should be ok, you can try it
<Lyth> How?
<gordonjcp> Lyth: same way you'd write a bash one-liner ;-)
<Schurrly> when I run aplay -l as a regular user, it doesn't report a card
<wind0pain> sebastien: well, i'm already dealing with bugs
<sebsebseb> wind0pain: indeed you can't apt-get install it
<Lyth> I don't know how
<Lyth> semicolons?
<ayena> any suggestion guys?
<gordonjcp> Lyth: command; command; command
<Lyth> Thought so.
<Lyth> Thank you
<MrElendig> might want &&
<Slart> Lyth: set the launcher to launch a script instead of a file
<gordonjcp> Lyth: or use && to make it give up after an error
<sebsebseb> ayena: yes don't use Wubi
<sebsebseb> ayena: busy box and other possible issues
<prappl93> Can someone help me bridge connections together?
<rob0917> Thank you to all  the people helping in here,you make the switch to linux better for everyone
<ayena> sebsebseb- i really suspect that it has something to do with the media ready that is connected
<jawa> Ok, I am a dumbass.  I partitioned an 8 gig flash drive using Partition editor.  I umounted it and now Ubuntu won't recognize it.  Any ideas on how to find it, and format it to Fat32?
<sebsebseb> rob0917: indeed we do
<Slart> jawa: have you tried disconnecting it and then reconnecting it?
<sebsebseb> jawa: NTFS would be better
<jawa> yes
<jawa> it lights up...
<Slart> jawa: if you run the gnome partition editor, can you see it?
<jawa> nope
<jawa> duh yeah I can..
<jawa> liked I said, I am a dumbass
<Slart> jawa: ok.. open a terminal and run this "tail -f /var/log/syslog".. it will print out 10 lines or so.. just leave it
<Slart> jawa: then disconnect the flash drive and reconnect it.. now look in the terminal window again
<rob0917> Ubuntu Rocks!!!!!
<jawa> sudo it?
<Slart> jawa: you should see some text describing first that a device was removed.. and then about it finding a new device
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  ayena
<ubottu> ayena: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Slart> jawa: nope
<Slart> jawa: we don't want to write to the file.. only read it
<jawa> gotcha
<Schurrly> nvm
<ayena> thanks ubottu
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  ayena
<ubottu> ayena: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Schurrly> fixed it, thanks for being here just in case!
<MOLLYnezu> I can install dynamic energy saver on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> ayena: I triggered the bot for the dualboot stuff
<briancron> !low self esteme | ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about low self esteme
<ayena> oh ok sebsebseb,thannks
<Slart> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<briancron> !denial | ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about denial
<SoDoMa> hi ,i have some wireless around my home but they have password,can i find the password?
<sebsebseb> !fishing |  briancron
<ubottu> briancron: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Malacath> that encryption thing on the zune...if it can be gotten into with the xna game thing to put games on, would it be able to be bugged through to get a linux kernel that way?
<briancron> haha, I was not fishing I was trying to work on ubottu's self esteem, just a bot indeed
<sebsebseb> briancron: ok
<Hqrsie> the robot uprising has begun, and they're all emo
<briancron> lol
<sebsebseb> Malacath: you  have a working Zune with Ubuntu?
<losher> briancron: the 'denial' one was funny....
<Malacath> ...i think i did at one point, havnt tried lately lol
<sebsebseb> !lol |  briancron
<ubottu> briancron: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ilyas> #linuxac
<th0r> SoDoMa: no
<sebsebseb> briancron: it was only once, but anyway
<sebsebseb> !ot |  ilyas
<ubottu> ilyas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<briancron> I'll refrain in the future, between you and me, I really didn't laugh anyway so it was a bit of a fraud
<Malacath> i used that libmtp thing before and managed to go through it before
<sebsebseb> briancron: yeah I hardly  laugh for real as well
<Malacath> limited but if it can get into it just a bit then maybe the game thing could be gotten through
<losher> sebsebseb: I don't really get why 'lol' is frowned on, but smileys aren't....
<SoDoMa> ok
<sebsebseb> Malacath: Zune and Linux  hummm
<sebsebseb> losher: I guess, because of the way people use it
<Lyth> Is there a way to in a series of commands entered in a launcher to have my password automatically entered for sudo su?
<wind0pain> can debs be uninstalled with apt-get?
<sebsebseb> wind0pain: sudo purge programname
<mindrape> wind0pain use dpkg if you manuallyl installed a .deb
<Slart> Lyth: nope
<sebsebseb> wind0pain: that will get rid of a program and it's config files
<DevilAsh> Hi all. My sound stopped working earlier today, I've checked alsamixer and my sound options in ubuntu, and they're all up. I've also had a look around the support forums, and I've got the same problem as other people, but their solutions haven't helped me at all. Don't suppose anyone's got any ideas, have you?
<Lyth> Any way to automate it?
<sebsebseb> mindrape: Synaptic/apt-get will have the Deb   if it's manualley installed as well always/normalley
<deagle> heeeello all
<Malacath> well i saw some people saying there was certificates and encryptions on the booter on the zune hardware, but you can still put games onto it done in C#, was just a thought i saw that nobody seemed to mention
<DevilAsh> How to fix it, that is.
<sebsebseb> wind0pain: see above
<Slart> Lyth: there are some ways.. you can make sudo/gksudo not ask for a password for certain commands by configuring sudo
<wind0pain> how can i figure out what the program name in the .deb was?  or is it the same as the .deb filename?
<Astray> DevilAsh, I ran into a similar problem earlier this morning, what I did was go into your sound settings and change everything to PulseAudio.
<sebsebseb> wind0pain: by opening up synaptic and  finding it there, that's one way
<Lyth> I guess I'll just do it manually
<wind0pain> ok
<Slart> Lyth: but it's easier to us gksudo in the launcher and make it popup a dialog asking for the password
<mindrape> wind0pain i personally use dselect...
<sebsebseb> wind0pain: you could even  get rid of it graphicalley
<sebsebseb> mindrape: dselect???
<mindrape> yes, dselect.
<deagle> question: how do i make the resolution bigger if i don't have a monitor plugged in?
<darkhelmetlive> ack! any apache nerds on here? my setup all of a sudden just won't start....
<sebsebseb> mindrape: sounds vaguely familur the name, but  don't know if I used it
<sebsebseb> !info dselect
<ubottu> dselect (source: dpkg): Debian package management front-end. In component main, is optional. Version 1.14.24ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 400 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<DevilAsh> Astray, I haven't got PulseAudio installed at the mo', I'll try downloading it and having a go though.
<Slart> deagle: are you using vnc or something like that?
<sebsebseb> darkhelmetlive: probably not, but   I think #apache might exist
<deagle> Slart: yep
<darkhelmetlive> sebsebseb: oh good an apache specific channel. thanks!
<mindrape> dselect gives you the best view of pkg mgmt in your system IMHO.
<Slart> deagle: can't you set that when you launch the vnc server?
<Malacath> i cant register on the forum to leave the game proxy start idea tho...so if anyone wants to put it up...by all means xP
<Slart> deagle: I think there is a --geometry switch you can use
<Haris_Amin> hey guys...my wireless card (using ipw2200 driver) will let me see other networks but won't let me ocnnect to a network (regardless of wpa or wep)...it keeps on asking for authenticaiton...i've been working on this since yesterday...i really need to fix this...
<Haris_Amin> can i perhaps install the ipw2200 driver again
<deagle> Slart: ummm... I'm talking about the actual X server (the options under System->Screen Resolution are only up to 640x480)
<Slart> deagle: what vnc server are you using?
<Kassah> just got the new 9.04 installed... how do I move the gnome panels?
<deagle> Slart: x11vnc
<Malacath> ah well off i go :D
<sebsebseb> Kassah: by right clicking them and going to properties
<sebsebseb> Kassah: I think
<sebsebseb> Kassah: as far as I know you can only have the panels on the sides
<infidel> hey whats that third party software that installs the ati drivers codecs and what not?
<Kassah> sebastien, that has orientation... trying to get one on my second screen =(
<coz_> Kassah,   dual monitors  nvidia?
<Guest58190> need osme help
<Kassah> coz_, yeah... TwinView
<sebsebseb> Guest58190: with?
<coz_> Kassah,   did you try  right clicking the one panel   New panel  and then dragging it there?
<Kassah> coz_, they don't seem to want to drag
<coz_> mm
<Tasem> Hello ^^ I return with more questions
<coz_> Kassah,  let me try here
<Guest58190> usb
<coz_> Kassah,   do you have compiz running?
<Kassah> coz_, that's what used to work I think...
<Kassah> coz_, yeah I do
<mindrape> sebsebseb - he can't get his USB drive to automount.  I tried helping him but he doesn't have a grasp of a lot of simple commands so he ended up F bombing me about 30 times.  Your mileage may vary.  :)
<coz_> Kassah,  disable compiz and it should work
<Guest58190> but over all ubuntis giving my other erros that probally link to that
<sebsebseb> mindrape: what do you mean F bombing ?
<Guest58190> lol
<Kassah> coz_, cool... I should be able to just turn it back on when I move them?
<Tasem> This time concerning Linux Swap. Guys, if I have 2GB of RAM, is 2.61 GB of Swap space good enough?
<sebsebseb> mindrape: swearing?
<Guest58190>  liar
<Guest58190> who knows
<coz_> Kassah, ` yeah  once in place  restart compiz
<Guest58190> cuas eth  ubuntu wa sfine  yesterday
<coz_> Kassah,   this is going to change radically with the next version of gnome however
<Guest58190> and no i din't swear
<Kassah> oh?
<coz_> Kassah,   essentially gnome will not allow another window manger to run
<Slart> deagle: I'm checking... I'll get back to you when I find something
<infidel> anyone know the name of the software that installs propriatry software?
<DevilAsh> Astray, I've just been checking my sound options after installing pulseaudio, and I get this error 'audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.'
<Kassah> coz_, that sounds weird...
<galant14b> infidel : are you looking for envy?
<mindrape> !medibuntu | infidel
<ubottu> infidel: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Guest58190> i need a usb thing but i think there way more wrong
<Kassah> coz_, hmm... still won't drag... brb... gonna logout and back in
<coz_> Kassah,     ok
<tux11> i need config fix
<deagle> Slart: thank you so much
<tux11> any ide oan how to that terminal say it cann't find servers
<Rafael> Anybody can tell me what  segmentation fault is?
<DevilAsh> Looks like the guy who was helping me's gone AWOL, so I'll ask again.
<DevilAsh> Astray, I've just been checking my sound options after installing pulseaudio, and I get this error 'audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.'
<sebsebseb> Rafael: I think I Googled  that not that long ago, but don't remember what it is
<DevilAsh> Hi all. My sound stopped working earlier today, I've checked alsamixer and my sound options in ubuntu, and they're all up. I've also had a look around the support forums, and I've got the same problem as other people, but their solutions haven't helped me at all. Don't suppose anyone's got any ideas, have you?
<DevilAsh> Sorry for the messages, by the way. Sent the wrong one first >_<
<sebsebseb> Rafael: yes I must have Googled it
<tux11> might auto remove help?
<Kassah> coz_, nope... still won't drag with compiz off
<coz_> Kassah,  yeah I just tried it here as well
<tux11> i need some help
<Kassah> coz_, fyi... it's a fresh install =/
<coz_> Kassah,   I dont know what happened to the click and drag feature for the panel
<tux11> maybe i need fresh install as well?
<Kassah> tux11, prolly not...
<galant14b> DevilAsh: i'm no expert, but I've had trouble w/ pulseaudio before....I  googled for a tutorial to remove pulseaudio and just run ALSA....might work for you?
<Kassah> tux11, I did it more to start over my home directory than anything =)
<tux11> ok
<Kassah> tux11, I could have just as easily rm'd it...
<galant14b> works perfectly for me, but maybe there's some functionality that you'd miss? not sure
<tux11> i tried auto remove
<Kassah> tux11, I'm just lazy and installed on a new hard drive =)
<DevilAsh> I was running Alsa earlier, then my sound just broke. It's not like I messed with anything, either, galant14b
<tux11> ok
<Kassah> coz_, I'll go see if there is a gnome channel... because this is gonna drive me bonkers
<Slart> deagle: it seems you have to edit your xorg.conf file.. since it's not detecting a monitor it defaults to the lowest settings
<coz_> Kassah,  there is   ##gnome
<galant14b> I know..same thing happened to me....Rhythmbox was playing my music one day and then in the middle of a song, *poof*....no audio, reboot and reinstalling pulseaudio wouldn't make sound come back.
<Slart> deagle: you can set "useEDID false" to make it not care about detecting a monitor and trust whatever settings you provide in the config file
<Kassah> coz_, thanks =)
<DevilAsh> Sods law, I guess. I'm going to try a restart again, anyway. Thanks though. :)
<tux11> i need help
<deagle> Slart: o_O? from where?
<tux11> whisper me the info too hard to follow in room
<Tasem> Um, guys, I need to know; can a Linux Swap partition being too small cause freezes and lockdowns?
<sebsebseb> Tasem: how big is it?
<musikgoat|main> Tasem: only if your memory is also very very low
<Tasem> 2 GBs, I have 2 GB Ram
<Slart> deagle: this is basically what you had to do by hand if you installed linux more than.. 2-3 years ago
<flowchat> thats what she said
<musikgoat|main> Tasem: no way
<sebsebseb> Tasem: that's not to small
<tux11> how do  u at least fix the server linking issue?
<Tasem> Ah, allright
<Slart> deagle: if you run this command.. "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" you'll see the config file
<Tasem> Should it still be bigger though? I heard it should be double my RAM, but Im not sure.
<sebsebseb> Tasem: I think that's only for hibernation/sleep
<thiebaude1> Tasem: 1.5 times or double
<deagle> Slart: yeah, but where do I set the option?
<losher> !swap | Tasem
<ubottu> Tasem: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Tasem> Allright, I guess I'll make it double just in case.
<deagle> Slart: as in, where do I type it?
<tux11> says it can't find chromuim
<Slart> deagle: hang on.. I've got a headless server running too.. I'll do it at the same time..
<Tasem> Thank you guys
<sebsebseb> Tasem: 4GB SWAP on a computer that won't sleep  or hibernate, seems such a waste
<deagle> Slart: thank you so much!
<tux11> won't update google chrome for one
<montel> ubottu: ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flannel> montel: Yes?
<nemesaiko> hi
<thiebaude1> tux11: google chrome is not available in linux
<flowchat> lol..
<Flannel> montel: How can we help you?
<nijm> Hey guys, does anybody know what package the man pages for files like math.h and ctype.h are in?
<sebsebseb> tux11: your newbie,  you shoudn't  really be instaling chromeium  yet
<tux11> ok this won't link up
<tux11> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  deb-src/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<tux11> oh how your wrong
<thiebaude1> no im not
<montel> Flannel: oh crap, sorry. I was on ubottu page, i didnt think it would work. Sorry about that
<nijm> I have build-essential and gcc-doc
<ariel_> When installing or trying out ubuntu for first time. It hangs on the little bar.  How do I set this cd install or live to see what hard ware it's freezing on?
<sebsebseb> tux11: chromeium for Linux is alpha,  a lot of bugs, early development version.  that's just the open source  part  Google Chrome uses
<tux11> thre is twop google chrome son here
<nemesaiko> help
<tux11> running crossover
<nemesaiko> my amsn faild
<sebsebseb> tux11: oh you got in crossover as well I see
<tux11> no kidding i know firefox use chrome
<nemesaiko> xD
<tux11> yup
<FFForever> what is the eol of ubuntu 8.10?
<sebsebseb> tux11: no Firefox and Chrome aren't linked at all
<Flannel> montel: If you want to play with ubottu, do it in a query.
<tyler_d1> trying to mount a raid 5 created with mdadm..... formatted, would like help automounting this on boot?
<tux11> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  deb-src/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Tasem> Oh yeah
<Flannel> FFForever: 10.04 (18 months)
<tux11> lol never said that
<ThePhoenix> is there any way to get my Logitech usb headset to work?
<tux11> i sai dit won't link to the server updates
<Tasem> Does anyone know how to set Opera to be my default browser instead of Firefox? Im not getting the option in Ubuntu
<zer0rez> dumb question why is eclipse 3.2.2 what's in the package manager?
<sebsebseb> tux11: Firefox does not use Chromeium
<tux11> ubuntu tweak
<FFForever> Flannel, 2010 or 2009?
<ThePhoenix> cause my headphone jack wont work
<tux11> no kidding
<tux11> again never said taht
<Flannel> FFForever: 8.10 + 6 (months) = 9.04 + 1 (year) = 10.04
<tux11> its use chrome libs
<Slart> deagle: you are running jaunty?
<FFForever> ok
<losher> nijm: apt-file says libc6-dev
<deagle> Slart: yep
<sebsebseb> tux11: Firefox does not use chrome libs
<Jado> hi, i've just installed kubuntu 9.04 on a new laptop but i can't start a graphic session i got : "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. The error code is 3. Check your installation"
<deagle> tux11: try wine?
<tux11> its doe stoo
<Kassah> coz_, got it!
<nijm> losher, ah should have thought to do that. Thanks dude
<Kassah> coz_, alt-drag
<coz_> Kassah,  ah cool  :)
<sebsebseb> tux11: Firefox was way before Chrome,   I  know quite a bit about browsers :)
<Slart> deagle: my server is still running hardy.. I doubt it will make a difference though.. look at your config file.. is it empty?
<Tasem> Jado: Try reinstalling I suppose?
<ThePhoenix> firefox does not use chrome libs it was out long before google thought of chrome
<coz_> Kassah,  that makes it less likely to jump around by accident :)
<thiebaude1> tux11: http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/linux.html
<nijm> losher, I have that installed, but I don't have the man pages
<tux11> your miss reaidng me
<Kassah> coz_, yeah... found it while searching around the docs... it doesn't really say it clearly... but it's there
<tux11> running cross over
<coz_> Kassah,   I wll have to remember that :)
<ThePhoenix> tux11: do you mean chrome as in visual style?
<sebsebseb> tux11: that's the Windows version.  and every time you use that, unless you  changed the user agent string some how,  your helping with Windows  market share
<sebsebseb> tux11: and that's not a good thing
<Tasem> Also, Im getting many graphic glitches here and there. Specifically when I try to work with some Wine things
<tux11> yup
<thiebaude1> sebsebseb: i agree
<tux11> ok
<tux11> its preview
<tux11> were do get the ubunti compile?
<ThePhoenix> tux11: you are talking bout the interface chrome?
<rob0917> is there a link to commomly used commands in ubuntu?
<tux11> no
<ThePhoenix> ok
<sebsebseb> tux11: there is no Google Chrome for  Linux yet,  there is Chromeium in early buggy alpha though,  which is what Google Chrome uses
<ThePhoenix> sebsebseb is right
<montel> sebsebseb: there is CrossOver Google Chrome
<montel> works pretty good
<tux11> no kidding player hater
<sebsebseb> montel: that was just mentioned, and that's the Windows version, and what I said with helping with  Windows market share, every time someone uses that, unless they changed the user agent string
<FFForever> do-release-upgrade gives me OSError: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory, how can i upgrade?
<FFForever> (i have 256mb of ram)
<tux11> can i t get it?
<ThePhoenix> upgrade your ram?
<shawnmstout> hey thanks guys
<tux11> ok
<shawnmstout> got it up and running
<FFForever> ThePhoenix, only if u pay XD
<Flannel> FFForever: that's odd.  Well, we can always do it the old fasioned way.
<deagle> Slart: umm... no. isn't it supposed to have stuff in it?
<ThePhoenix> what?
<FFForever> Flannel, how is that?
<Slart> deagle: I think they removed a lot of the settings from that file in jaunty
<losher> nijm: no man pages for the man stull here either. Odd...
<Flannel> FFForever: what are you upgrading from?
<Slart> deagle: can you pastebin it?
<FFForever> 8.10
<montel> tux11: get what?
<Slart> !pastebin | deagle
<ubottu> deagle: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nijm> losher, manpages-dev :-)
<shawnmstout> slart thanks for all your help
<tux11> chrome for ubuntu
<deagle> Slart: woah... true
<losher> nijm: cool....
#ubuntu 2010-05-17
<GeekSquid> devdz: to answer your question, not really, ... while it can be done, very limited in what you can do, the libraries are crippled
<JayB922> Hello
<Dawn_Of_Dreams> Where is C:?
<bobo123> daniel, panel?
<bobo123> hello JayB922
<JayB922> is anyone available to help me with something?
<sebsebseb> !ask | JayB922
<markus_> <Dawn_Of_Dreams> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/device-names.html
<tomatto_> hello
<ubottu> JayB922: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Luija1006> Is there a way to try gnome without reinstalling?
<sebsebseb> Luija1006: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tomatto_> please, do you know about program to manipulating phonebook/addressbook and etc. for sony ericsson mobile?
<sebsebseb> !ot | tomatto_
<ubottu> tomatto_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bobo123> Dawn_Of_Dreams: your c:\ is named after what its label is named, so if your c: have label "mydisk" it will be found at "/media/mydisk/" in ubuntu
<Luija1006> sebsebseb: and If i wanna later desinstall it?
<duffydack> tomatto_, try wammu
<sebsebseb> !purekde | Luija1006
<ubottu> Luija1006: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<LjL> !info gammu | tomatto_
<markus_> <Luija1006> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<Dawn_Of_Dreams> Ok
<ubottu> tomatto_: gammu (source: gammu): mobile phone management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.26.1-2 (lucid), package size 274 kB, installed size 708 kB
<duffydack> what LjL saud :)
<sebsebseb> tomatto_: ok looks like I misunderstood your question
<LjL> 'multisync' might also work
<tomatto_> duffydack: have you some better app?
<aar> Hi, suspend is broken in my Dell Inspiron 1525 (Kubuntu Hardy 8,04). Has anyone started experiencing similar issues, or is it just me?
<duffydack> tomatto_, no, gammu is the gui version of wammu
<JayB922> I am trying to upgrade from 9.04 jaunty to 10.04 lTS.  I completed the upgrade to 9.10 first.  It seems to work, however here are a few things not working. The biggest of which my update manager will not launch.  I click on it to launch it and nothing happens and I cannot launch it from command line either.  How can I fix it?
<morticide> could someone please tell me how to disable my computer from interacting with ubuntu-one service (10.04) ?
<sebsebseb> morticide: you can easilly remove Ubuntu One
<tomatto_> duffydack: i know gammu and wammu. but it is not so good for se mobile
<sebsebseb> morticide: you can also disable it  in.  system > preferences > startup applications
<duffydack> tomatto_, tried it in lucid?  there is also a ppa for bleeding edge versions https://launchpad.net/~nijel/+archive/ppa
<morticide> sebsebseb: ok thanks, silly question. thx anyways.
<daniel> bobo123 yes panel
<Wanderer> how do I make autofs start automatically?  I can "service autofs start" and it starts fine but it won't start after a reboot
<tomatto_> duffydack: exactly on lucid no.
<Some_Person> Could I potentially share an internet connection that requires a proxy server to other computers without configuring anything on the other computers?
<MACscr> how can i remote into a windows server using RDP, but from my ubuntu box?
<sebsebseb> !rdp | MACscr
<bobo123> I'm not sure what you mean by panel with custom image daniel
<tomatto_> duffydack: it is not in main repo?
<sebsebseb> bobo123: I think daniel  means, they have replaced the Ubuntu logo, with something else
<MACscr> sebsebseb: i didnt get anything
<duffydack> tomatto_, probably is, but a ppa usually contains a newer version....
<sebsebseb> MACscr: yes there isn't a factoid
 * bobo123 goes to bed, tries to find out how to get smb working tomorrow instead
<sebsebseb> MACscr: you can VNC with Windows, and maybe FreeNX
<fredrik_> I've just installed ubuntu server edition on my laptop. I want my computer to boot into cli, but also have an option to start a GUI
<sebsebseb> !vnc > MACscr
<fredrik_> Suggestions?
<ubottu> MACscr, please see my private message
<duffydack> tomatto_, if all that fails then I guess a windows VM with SE software is the next best thing...
<tomatto_> duffydack: windows VM?
<MACscr> sebsebseb: im not looking for other remote admin options, im looking how to use RDP
<sebsebseb> MACscr: ok
<sebsebseb> MACscr: look in the Ubuntu repo
<duffydack> !virtualbox | tomatto_
<ubottu> tomatto_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> MACscr: there is stuff
<fredrik_> Also, when I try to 'iwconfig wlan0 essid' I get the error "Network is down" - how do I put it up?
<iceroot> MACscr: install rdesktop and usw rdsektop host
<duffydack> tomatto_, you`ll need the non-free version with usb support though.
<daniel> bobo123, sebsebseb i just right clicked on the panel and went to properties>background>background image and changed the image... but everytime i turn the computer off and on again it goes away and changes back to the default theme panel
<sebsebseb> daniel: not sure about that, but the theme will decide which image is used
<dto> hi. i have an older hauppauge wintv pvr card and the ivtv driver module appears to have loaded itself. how do I go about recording video from it? what program should I use?
<MACscr> iceroot: thanks for the tip, but as i already mentioned, im not interested in running a different host/server
<sebsebseb> tomatto_: both versions are free as in price
<sebsebseb> tomatto_: the one in Ubuntu repo is open source, and the other version is closed source
<tomatto_> ok
<iceroot> MACscr: rdesktop is a client for rdp and the command rdesktop hostname  will coonnect to the rdp-server
<evon> kjele: how do i find the uuid? and do i replace the /dev/sdd1 section with the uuid?
<dana_>  hi there, i have a prob... ubuntu wont boot anymore after updating it.. it says "grub rescue>" ... 'ls' says "(hd0)" .. i am desperate
<sebsebseb> duffydack: would be good if that factoid was updated to explain that, the amount of times I have done it in here now
<iceroot> dana_: have a look at mythtv or vdr if you want a real video-recorder with many nice features
<duffydack> sebsebseb, a few factoids need updating..
<sebsebseb> duffydack: we can suggest it to the ops, and it can be done with ubottu in pm,  altough I am not sure how to do that
<dana_> i booted a liveCD... what to do?
<tomatto_> export LC_MESSAGES="en_US.ISO-8859-1"
<tomatto_> -bash: varovn: setlocale: LC_MESSAGES: cannot change locale (en_US.ISO-8859-1): No such file or directory
<tomatto_> ?
<dana_> (win7 on partition 1, ubuntu on second partition)
<iceroot> dto: have a look at mythtv or vdr if you want a real video-recorder with many nice features
<iceroot> dana_: sorry wrong nick before
<evon> dana_ iam not understanding your prob coompletely
<duffydack> dana_, my win7 has 2 partitions.. 1 small boot and another for win7
<dto> iceroot: i can't seem to use the device with anything despite modules being loaded. like ivtv, v4l2_common, tuner
<dto> do i need to set somethin gup?
<fullmetalg> Hey guys, any ideas on why won't my second hard drive appear under "places"? ^^'
<fullmetalg> (It used to be there)
<dana_> evon: the problem is that i am a noob i think and the MBR is fucked up ;(
<sebsebseb> !language | dana_
<ubottu> dana_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<evon> dana_ sound like you need to reinstall grub2
<coz_> ok guys...  I notice that several things have not been fixed in lucid... wallpaper rendering options.... multiple partition external has no right click unmount ....any news?
<sebsebseb> coz_: wall paper rendering options ?
<busydoinnothin> Hey guys, is there a server app that will allow me to access my music on my xbox 360 AND my Android phone? So far I can only find apps that'll do one or the other.
<dana_> evon: and how do i do reinstall it?
<duffydack> coz_, unmount is there in  my beta install updated to final, but not my fresh final install... It needs to be fixed :)
<dana_> sebsebseb: sorry for my mistake :-)
<evon> dana_ this is the guide i used yesterday to solve a similar problem http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<coz_> sebsebseb,  yeah on dual monitors  all of the options put the wallpaper centered between both monitors and  nothing for stretching the wallpaper across both monitors
<evon> dana_ remember you have to refer to your linux partition
<coz_> duffydack,   I thought so ok   thanks guy
<sebsebseb> coz_: yeah  uhmm don't really know about this, but I think 10.04 has some issues with monitors for true geeks, since they have a dual instead of a standard :D
<JayB922> to do a fresh install of Lucid over Karmic do you have to format the hd first or will it overwrite?
<coz_> sebsebseb,   yeah  I can only get mirrored or centered wallpapers   ok thanks
<dana_> evon: thanks, i will read it first ;-)
<sebsebseb> coz_: maybe something in the notes
<sebsebseb> coz_: or if not for that, other issues you have
<teclik> hi, i am trying to make own live cd in Virtualbox. I have chrooted edited cd and started X server. It started fine, but mouse don't work. Any tips to get mouse working? Thanks-
<sebsebseb> !notes | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<coz_> JayB922,  it should overwrite   generall i use  Dban to write zeros to the drive first
<onetinsoldier> anyone else having trouble with access to http://www.ubuntu.com/ ?
<coz_> sebsebseb,  thanks
<openbravo> hi
<onetinsoldier> hello
<sebsebseb> teclik: your trying to make your own Ubuntu ISO?
<DIL> nah justgot on
<openbravo> does anyone knoq how to install java\
<sebsebseb> !java | openbravo
<openbravo> on ubuntu
<ubottu> openbravo: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<DIL> yes on ubutu
<duffydack> !remastersys | teclik
<sebsebseb> !remaster | teclik
<ubottu> teclik: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<duffydack> lol
<sebsebseb> duffydack: I was going to do that, but then you nearly beat me to it
<sebsebseb> duffydack: well you would have, if you hadn't messed up :D
<duffydack> sebsebseb, its called remasterSYS!  well ok
<sebsebseb> duffydack: what the program that does it?  well the factoid is remaste
<sebsebseb> r
<osmosis> help, headphone jack not working on lucid.
<duffydack> sebsebseb, its the best one I have tried, by far...
<lengend> How can I repair grub through the live cd?
<sebsebseb> duffydack: I have never done a remaster
<teclik> I am advancing as written at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization but somehow mouse don't work in KDE...
<duffydack> sebsebseb, its sweet...
<sebsebseb> lengend: Grub 2 you mean?
<sebsebseb> lengend: Which version of Ubuntu?
<lengend> Well I have troubles booting, since I have "No Kernel" and the live cd is 10.04 LTS I believe
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | lengend
<ubottu> lengend: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<lengend> At the moment, I have no problems reformatting long as I can back up my files...
<sebsebseb> lengend: so this is an upgrade from 9.10 or?
<lengend> I believe so, yes...
<sebsebseb> lengend: belive so?  you would know if you upgraded
 * toilet turd
<teclik> duffydack: thx remastersys looks like something what could help me. i'll try it.
<lengend> It was a while ago, and yes it was 9.10. And I do not remember what updates I install via the Update Manager. All I did was reboot my laptop and I got GNU Grub 1.97 Beta4 with options of 2.6.31-14 through to 21
<lengend> Which none of them work including recovery ones
<duffydack> teclik, its quite awesome.  it can make an iso of your current install, which is installable also.  providing you dont have 500gig of stuff it makes a nice personal livecd/dvd
<classvoid> has anyone gotten gnustep-devel package to install under 10.04? It keeps complaining about gorm.app missing from the repository
<onetinsoldier> gorm.app eh? hehe
<classvoid> I think it might only be an 64-bit version problem but I'm not sure
<onetinsoldier> has me thinking of the Gorn from the origina Star Trek
<classvoid> lol damn those vile gorn ...
<onetinsoldier> lol
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: are you trying to install a .deb package?
<sebsebseb> lengend: ok I guess re install
<sebsebseb> lengend: as for data as long as the partitions are still there, which they probably are
<sebsebseb> lengend: then stick in the Live CD, and access the partition, and get hold of data
<teclik> duffydack: yeah. i would like to create my personalized ubuntu portabal distro and this looks like the easiest and most sophisticated way to do that. that.
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, i'm trying to install the gnustep-devel package through synaptic manager from the repos - it can't find gorm.app so it complains
<R3cur51v3> Why were the Close, Minimize, and Maximize buttons moved in 10.04? Can they be restored back to the upper right hand corner of windows?
<sebsebseb> !controls | R3cur51v3
<R3cur51v3> Via a config setting or something?
<ubottu> R3cur51v3: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: you using lucid? i'll try the package
<sebsebseb> R3cur51v3: do the above, or just change theme, to one that isn't the default black or default grey
<lengend> sebsebseb, yea I tried but it froze once I put in my external. I guess I will just use usb sticks.
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, yes
<R3cur51v3> sebsebseb, thanks
<sebsebseb> R3cur51v3: np :)
<sebsebseb> R3cur51v3: and yay another one asking about that :)
<R3cur51v3> lol
<sebsebseb> R3cur51v3: here's the simple explination
<R3cur51v3> Changes piss people off. Change for the sake of itself is no good.
<sebsebseb> R3cur51v3: they did it in 10.04, because they are starting to make Ubuntu more Mac OS X like, and  there will be a feature in 10.10 where the buttons are meant to be
<R3cur51v3> So that's not surprising that lots of people asked about it.
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, you running 32 or 64 bit? I only saw one complaint about it on the bug list and it was from an 64-bit install too
<R3cur51v3> "where the buttons are meant to be" what?
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: i started up 'aptitude' and then check out the gnustep-devel package in there. yep, gorm.app shows as 'unavailable'
<sebsebseb> R3cur51v3: also when they did it when 10.0r4 was in development,  loads of people complaiend on Launchpad in a bug thread
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: 64-bit here
<sebsebseb> R3cur51v3: according to upstream Gnome, the buttons for open windows, are still meant to be on the right
<classvoid> onetinsoldier,  yea exactly - i found the package and downloaded but it's not a deb package it's a tar.gz and i can't figure out what to do with it lol
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, gorm.app_1.2.8.orig.tar.gz
<sebsebseb> R3cur51v3: however distro's  that use Gnome, don't always do what upstream does
<duffydack> sebsebseb, I dont get peoples bitching about buttons.  for 1 thing, I use a decent window manager so never use them, and another.. you can Gosh What? change them.
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: oh.. well, i can probably help you 'try' to install it, lol
<R3cur51v3> Anyway, gotta run, thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> R3cur51v3: np
<sebsebseb> duffydack: right, but it was a change that was done, without a proper reason
<jcgs1> hi, is there anybody here who has pango-graphite installed?
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, I think cause it's a dev package it's supposed to be source but god only knows where ubuntu what's me to put it lol I'm not new to linux or cmdline stuff just to ubuntu not installing stuff lol
<sebsebseb> duffydack: that a feature will go on the right in 10.10 where the buttons are meant to be, no that's not a good proper erason
<sebsebseb> reason
<sebsebseb> duffydack: really they should have waited untill 10.10 and then done it with that new feature.
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: roger. sounds good. well... unpack it somewhere. perhaps somewhere in your /home
<duffydack> sebsebseb, true..  but in 10.04 I guess is 'get used to it for 6 months' :)
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, if you extract the tar.gz file it just extracts a gorm-1.2.8 folder which doesn't help to explain where to put it or tell apt that it is there
<classvoid> lol
<sebsebseb> duffydack: well that was the idea, but quite a lot of people have come in here, asking how to put back on the right
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: well, once you'vd unpacked it, then go into the gorm-1.2.8 folder
<duffydack> sebsebseb, yes I have seen them.  I dont get the problem myself.  They are irrelevant with my compiz setup.
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, o good readme's and install help... now to figure out how to get it to compile lol
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: in there, is there a file named, 'configure'?
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, no ./configure on this build - it just says make && make install in the install
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: roger
<sebsebseb> duffydack: even my older brother complained about buttons being on the left,  in the human clear looks theme, the brown theme.  after I upgraded other computer.  and things weren't set up properly.  Anyway off topic!
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, but it crashes right away
<duffydack> sebsebseb, like Mark said tho, this aint a democracy.  but you aint stuck with it either.. the one good side of it...
<onetinsoldier> what crashes? the make?
<osmosis> help, headphone jack not working on lucid.
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: it won't compile? pastebin the error if you can
<MACscr> is there anyway for me to shutdown ubuntu, but store all current open apps to memory or something? I basically need to boot back into windows, but i want ot be able to come back to ubuntu where i left off
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, ok I think I got why's not working - it wants gnustep-make, gnustep-base (got that), gnustep-gui, and gnustep-back packages - crossing fingerrs that those install right lol
<duffydack> osmosis, join the club
<MACscr> obviously my internet connections would be lost, but you get the idea
<sebsebseb> duffydack: also those buttons are in an odd order on the left
<sebsebseb> duffydack: by default
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: roger
<coz_> MACscr,  sounds like some sort of seesion management   I have never tried
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: i recommend you use 'checkinstall'... rather than 'make install' ...you'll probably need to install 'checkinstall' first if you want to use it. it makes a .deb debian package
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, yea the only one I was missing was the gnustep-make and that's the one it wanted so crossing fingers for no compile errors lol
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, o gotcha
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: lol, roger
<duffydack> sebsebseb, I dont use them, but I guess they are 'different' and probably hard for some to get used to.  With the wallpaper choice its clear ubuntu likes the mac.
<prem> i use ubuntu netbook remix , the system does not prompt me for the password restarted ......
<prem> what do i do
<coz_> MACscr,   try here   http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/2.27/prefs-sessions.html.en
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: just make sure you run checkinstall as root if you use it
<dto> i can't add myself to a group. i check the little box under Users and Groups, then press Close, but when i reopen the dialog, I'm still unchecked on that group.
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, I don't know why it's such a big prob to fix - all they gotta do is put the gorm.app file in the 64 bit repos right lol - ok installed checkinstall going to try that as root
<sebsebseb> duffydack: Also Unity for the net book, it's clear they like the Mac, and so on.
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, so make && checkinstall?
<duffydack> sebsebseb, I do like that actually.. its not done yet but, hell its a lot better than UNR
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, damn same error
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: yeah. i don't know why it's not in the repos yet. it'll probably show up in there in a week or two. maybe. i don't know
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: what's the error?
<sebsebseb> duffydack: I haven't tried it in a vm yet, but from what I saw, looks interesting
<duffydack> sebsebseb, on a netbook, it works a lot better..
<sebsebseb> duffydack: well sure, but I also don't have a netbook
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, GNUmakefile:29: /common.make: No such file or directory; GNUmakefile:179: /aggregate.make: No such file or directory; GNUmakefile:180: /application.make: No such file or directory
<osmosis> if I create a new  /etc/modprobe.d/file.conf   , what command to I run to have it installed ?
<mdpatrick> Im installling ubuntu on an asus 1000h netbook
<mdpatrick> should I use one of the special netbook installs?
<duffydack> sebsebseb, has a touch of gnome-shell about it with the show running windows feature.. good for non compiz people
<mdpatrick> what difference does it make?
<sebsebseb> mdpatrick: yes do UNR
<sebsebseb> 1unr | mdpatrick
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: hmm, don't know. those are in the gnustep-make package
<sebsebseb> !unr | mdpatrick
<ubottu> mdpatrick: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> duffydack: Windows feature?
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, I'm feeling I have to put it in some directory I guess - like the gnustep source or something
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: perhaps
<sebsebseb> duffydack: I never got that far with Compiz at all, basic effects that's it.  Also Gnome Shell apparantly isn't compatible with Compiz, but it has it's own  3D thing or whatever.   You made me go off topic in here :D
<Luija1006> People whats your opinion about ubuntu installed in Macbook 13 inch?
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, bah all I wanna play with gnustep to make apps lol
<duffydack> sebsebseb, on a netbook if you click the top left icon (applications/places etc but is only an icon) normally it will show you the netbook interface, but with unity it shows you like a gnome-shell preview of windows
<sebsebseb> duffydack: oh ok
<classvoid> Netbook guys - how's the battery life with ubuntu installed?
<Urda> Question: Anyway in *Ubuntu 10.04 SERVER* to change the color of the terminal from white on black?
<sebsebseb> Urda: That's a good question for #ubuntu-server
<Urda> sebsebseb: Well I did not know there was a channel for that! thanks
<sebsebseb> Urda: np
<duffydack> sebsebseb, I cant live without compiz on my main pc..  without it, its like using win7
<mdpatrick> ubottu: Thanks
<sebsebseb> !thanks | mdpatrick
<classvoid> duffydack, I do love my 3d cube :)
<mdpatrick> classvoid: Excellent at this point, but of course, not what advertised :)
<mdpatrick> My laptop is old and I get ~2 hours out of it.
<sebsebseb> where's the bot?
<sebsebseb> slow again?
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: i'll download it here in a couple minutes and see if i can see anything
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, thanks
<duffydack> classvoid, cube is just eye candy,  not really productive...  having desktop wall, scale and expo set buttons is ftw
<{coolface}> Poof!
<HomeSlixe> nod @ duffydack
<duffydack> with top left edge set to show desktop at a flick of the mouse, ftw
<airtonix> duffydack, i keep telling my college teachers that they need the compiz zoom function on the machines they have connected to projectors
<Luija1006> People whats your opinion about ubuntu installed in Macbook 13 inch?
<airtonix> duffydack, they keep failing to understand how to properly present stuff on the ten foot interface
<duffydack> airtonix, also, scroll wheel is set to zoom :)
<histo> Is there some reason why you can't add a printer in lucid?  I add it and then it disapears.  Its a network printer hooked up to my server on CUPS.
<histo> Printer worked fine before.
<duffydack> airtonix, the zoom in compiz with linear filter/bicubic filter is superior to any graphical zoom in any app
<classvoid> I'm not really productive but pressing ctrl+alt and switching between cube sides with different servers or code is fun lol
<mdpatrick> Can ubuntu utilize 8gb of memory?
<airtonix> duffydack, i prefer to have no filtering. onlyreason i use it is to see the pixel edges of graphics i create
<histo> If I close the system > admin > printer dialog after adding the printer, it's gone.  There is no way to add a printer.
<mdpatrick> I read online only 64 windows can do that
<histo> mdpatrick: with the pae kernel
<sebsebseb> mdpatrick: Ubuntu can be used with less than 8GB hard disk space
<histo> mdpatrick: thats untrue linux can use it with the kernel compiled the appropriate way.
<duffydack> I love having expo, scale, wall, zoom in out set as buttons, with no keys involved at all..
<airtonix> histo, what happens when you run the printer config as root ?
<alexanderk> hey
<histo> airtonix: that could be its not asking for password.  whats the command to launch the app as root?
<classvoid> histo, yea but his question was if ubuntu's default kernel I guess can utilize 8gb - I assume
<exs> ih
<exs> one question
<histo> airtonix: nvm I found it i'm trying now
<youknowwho> I have a questio: I've install vlc-nox and now the video plays on ascii colored art, is there a way to playback video the "normal" way?
<sebsebseb> !ask | exs
<airtonix> histo, don't mistaked policy-kit requests for passwords and gksudo requests for passwords
<histo> classvoid: mdpatrick well in that case no the default ubuntu kernel cannot utilize 8gb. You ahve to use the server kernel to get that. Which you can install from the repos
<sebsebseb> exs: yes go on, what question?
<duffydack> youknowwho, thats a feature you have to enable...cool as it is, just change back to xv
<histo> airtonix: well then how would you suggest I add the printer?
<markus_> <youknowwho> Why don't you install the normal vlc package?
<classvoid> histo, is there a diff between the 64bit kernel and the 32bit kernel on max memory or just between server and desktop?
<exs> its about thunderbird. my inbox file is one gb great. thats not possible. i guess thunderbird doesnt move emails really moving in the gui
<airtonix> histo, but for the record, i have a standard lucid install i tried at college last week and was able to print to samba and ipp printers.
<histo> airtonix: I can't click add printer either with gksu system-config-printer or just clicking on it in admin
<ubottu> exs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<youknowwho> I don't want a gui...
<histo> airtonix: Yeah somethign is wrong here I just isntalled the other day.
<sebsebseb> exs: uhmm
<youknowwho> I had mplayer installed withput the gui...
<sebsebseb> exs: don't know
<histo> airtonix: the add button is greyed out. i have to click connect and then choose my cups erver then the printer shows up but it won't stay. If the app is closed the printer is gone.
<ubuntuCEO> hi it is me again, i still got problem with my alsamixer
<airtonix> histo, try reading the page for cups maybe you could remove cups and reinstall it. use synaptics to complety remove it. but you'd need to be sure which pacakages to totally remove
<ubuntuCEO> i still have no sound :(
<gdm_> ß
<markus_> <youknowwho> How should it display graphics without x support?
<iromli> is there a bug on pidgin-musictracker for rhythmbox? i don't see any status change even i have been activated the plugin
<airtonix> histo, wait. you click connect, then your server then the printer shows up without manually adding it ?
<youknowwho> oh, i thought it was like mplayer-nogui
<histo> airtonix: correct
<hihihi100> hi
<hihihi100> GEM leak
<hihihi100> I need help with that
<youknowwho> you're right I didn't think it through
<hihihi100> GEM leak
<FloodBot2> hihihi100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hihihi100> 1.4 GLX
<airtonix> histo, and i suppose you right click the printer and do something like "add printer" ?
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: well, i just installed a bunch of gnustep stuff
<ubuntuCEO> how to install alsamixer or to check if i have the right sound driver?
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, lol yea there's a lot
<onetinsoldier> yeah
<onetinsoldier> it's actually still unpacking
<youknowwho> so to use vlc and be able to playback videos the "normal" way i have to install vlc with the gui and then use it from the command line?
<histo> airtonix: after I connect ot he server I can add it, select a driver, make it default etc... But it still won't show on any application as being availibe. Also when I go back in admin > printers its gone. its no longer connected to the server.
<hihihi100> i need help with this: grep: /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/gem_objects: No such file or directory
<histo> airtonix: I'm installing a bunch of updates right now. Lot of printer stuff. Perhaps its a bug thats been fixed since release.
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, I installed gnustep-base,gnustep-make,gnustep-gui,gnustep-back - then tried gnustep-devel when I got the gorm.app error
<airtonix> histo, wait its still not clear how you are adding the printer. there is two ways.
<Luija1006> Hello please I need help while I was installing Ubuntu desktop my laptop got discharged and the installation was interrumped, now they are some missing dependencies in some programs, what i can do to fix this?
<mickster04> Luija1006: in terminal try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, then I downloaded gorm-1.2.8.tar.gz from an online repository
<markus_> <youknowwho> Try calling it like this: vlc -Irc
<airtonix> histo, you connect to the remote computer (the one having your printer) and then you see the printers that computer has connected. at this point do you 1) click the add button in the toolbar, or 2) do something with the printer icon you see that has appeared in the printer list ?
<mickster04> Luija1006:it will prolly tell u what to do to fix it, alternatively reinstall
<m_tadeu> hi...is there any development documentation on the ubuntuone daemon?
<sebsebseb> !one | m_tadeu
<ubottu> m_tadeu: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<DIL> on samba restart getting the following errors in part - Unknown parameter encountered: "passdb backend"
<DIL> Ignoring unknown parameter "passdb backend"
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, ok I'm looking at the make file - include $(GNUSTEP_MAKEFILES)/common.make is what is says - now why can't it find that lol
<airtonix> histo, might i suggest you expose cups on your server via avahi?
<histo> airtonix: correct the behavior you described is whats happening.
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: hehe... you're looking at exactly the same thing i ma right now! :-)
<onetinsoldier> am*
<airtonix> histo, what happens when you connect to localhost instead
<histo> airtonix: there is nothing wrong withthe server. It works perfectly for other clients prior to lucid. I'm thinking its just a bug. 200+mb of updates
<histo> airtonix: there is nothing on localhost
<airtonix> histo, thats because you have no printers
<histo> airtonix: correct
<histo> airtonix: I'm saying I can't add them.
<airtonix> histo, on localhost.... can you click add when at localhost ?
<youknowwho> markus_: still ascii art
<histo> airtonix: No I can't click add on localhost
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, ah where is include GNUSTEP_MAKEFILES defined - it's not anywhere in the preamble lol
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, or in the make file lol
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: roger... guess we need to put it in there
<markus_> <youknowwho> Guess you have to deinstall vlc-nox first and install the normal package
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: /usr/share/GNUstep/Makefiles
<chd> so I installed virtualbox but how do I run it?
<airtonix> histo, what about using this in the connect text field : /var/run/cups/cups.sock
<youknowwho> markus_: yes, it seems like that, thanks for the help anyway
<markus_> <chd> Click it in the Menu???
<chd> not showing up
<chd> do I have to restart?
<markus_> <chd> try logging out and back it
<markus_> in
<Omen_20> Leo is almost too good at this
<histo> airtonix: after updates i will try
<A_nd3P> I'm writing a little python script and I need to execute it through menu which I get clicking on a file right mouse button. How can I pass a path of the file which I selected to my script?
<airtonix> A_nd3P, it tells you if you select show scripts folder
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, bah why is it constantly trying to make this more difficult
<markus_> <A_nd3P> This is a nonprogrammers channel. You will not get help here. Imho
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: i don't know.. you get the same thing i did? make: *** No rule to make target `/common.make'.  Stop.
<youknowwho> ok people, installing vlc, thanks for everything, bye
<A_nd3P> I can make my program appear on the menu, but I don't know how to pass the path of selected file :-S
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, nah I added to the top of GNUmakefile: GNUSTEP_MAKEFILES = /usr/share/GNUstep/Makefiles
<airtonix> A_nd3P, i just told you how to find that out!
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: yes.. so did i
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, hmmm I wonder why you got the same error
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: then i ran 'make' again
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, well mine worked - got up to Compiling file NSScanner+OCHeaderParser.m ...
<A_nd3P> oh, sorry
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: ohh... hmm
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, then exited on gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1obj': execvp: No such file or directory; make[3]: *** [obj/NSScanner+OCHeaderParser.m.o] Error 1 && make[2]: *** [internal-library-all_] Error 2; make[1]: *** [libGormObjCHeaderParser.all.library.variables] Error 2 && make: *** [internal-all] Error 2
<mcl0vin> when i use top, i have 178 sleeping process ?!! how can i get rid of that
<histo> mcl0vin: they are fine
<classvoid> mcl0vin, yea I got 165 - it's all good lol
<histo> mcl0vin: they sleep when they are not being used
<mcl0vin> :)
<histo> mcl0vin: that way your processes your using have more mem and cpu
<classvoid> mcl0vin, wait what's a zombie lol
<lauren_> There was a spot where things like transmission and rythembox would "hide" with a small icon on the task bar when I closed them (convienent). I accidentaly hit "remove from panel" so can someone tell me which item that was so I can add it back?
<histo> mcl0vin: classvoid now zombied processes are different
<classvoid> histo, well I only have one but I assume I should not be concerned...
<histo> lauren_: notification area
<iflema> lauren_ indicator applet
<airtonix> A_nd3P, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/180039/screenshots/ubuntu/2010-05-17-094128_1920x1848_scrot.png
<xangua> lauren_: indicator applet
<histo> lauren_: the place that holds rythmbox and those apss is the notification area
<histo> lauren_: the indicator applet is different
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: ok, got my compile to run... think i just got same error as you.
<iflema> lauren_ add indicator applet to the panel
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, so now to locate what execvp/cclobj is for, from I guess - this is not fun lol?
<lauren_> histo, it was the indicator applet
<lauren_> thanks
<hihihi100> hi again
<histo> lauren_: my bad I had them backwards
<hihihi100> IBUS this time
<hihihi100> In the combo box, I can see the installed languages, and change the inupt method, but there is no way I can see the icons that are supossed to be on the left
<lauren_> histo, no problem
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: nope. i didn't get the same error as you. i think my compile might have gotten further before bombing out
<xangua> histo: indicator applet does in lucid
<A_nd3P> airtonix: I assume u use kde? I'm gnome user and I don't have such menu option
<hihihi100> for instance, in japanese anthy, there is supossed to be a crown
<hihihi100> there is no crown
<airtonix> A_nd3P, no. i use gnome.
<airtonix> A_nd3P, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/180039/screenshots/ubuntu/nautilus-scripts-variables.png
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, oh what did you get up to lol - mine stopped on library libGormObjCHeaderParser
<airtonix> A_nd3P, are you using nautilus-actions or just plain nautilus scripts ?
<A_nd3P> plain
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/434631/
<airtonix> A_nd3P, well you should have 1) ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts  , and 2) that menu entry
<A_nd3P> maybe there's another way, cuz I've tried nautilus variables with no luck
<CkhiKuzad> yet again, i have a question. but this one requires no messing around in GRUB! :D
<CkhiKuzad> is it possible to make virtualbox install an OS that it is running to a physical partition?
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: maybe yours got further.. i'm not sure, lol
<mickster04> CkhiKuzad: apparently i heard it is
<airtonix> A_nd3P, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/180039/screenshots/ubuntu/Screenshot-nautilus-scripts%20-%20File%20Browser.png
<histo> CkhiKuzad: I'm pretty sure you can
<mickster04> CkhiKuzad: apparently, i heard it is*
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, nah I don't think so - *shakes fist at the gorn*
<histo> CkhiKuzad: there is #vbox  for virtualbox supprot. I know i've booted xp off a physical partition before.
<CkhiKuzad> mickster04 and histo: i need to know how
<CkhiKuzad> oh thanks
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: i hear it. i'm starting to mix up some gunpowder
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, which os do you plan on booting in your VM ?
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, and your cannon out of bamboo or something lol?
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: our version of gnustep might be too new for this source
<CkhiKuzad> i am going to boot ubuntu 10.04 to install it
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix**
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, yea that's what I was thinking...
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, how am I supposed to code in gnustep without a gnustep devel package lol
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: now.... you know why it's not in the repo yet
<kerdal> Looking for any games that can be played with minimal diffuculty of installing
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, ok just as long as you dont plan on booting a windows system partition in a virtual machine.... windows will think its been moved to another machine and begin asking you for verification all over again
<kerdal> any suggestion?
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, indeed
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, read this and see if it applies to your desires : http://blarts.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/how-to-run-virtualbox-using-a-physical-partition-using-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, so what are you upto?
<A_nd3P> airtonix: ok, I've added one script to the hidden nautilus scripts folder. Let me check if I can get that variable to my script
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: nothing much. just got done with putting some stuff in the shed and then eating before i came upon you and your gnustep problem :)
<airtonix> A_nd3P, did you open the "more details" expander?
<vock> SAMBA question: If I made my smb.conf through gadmin-samba, and am pretty sure all the user names, netbios names and workgroup names are right and proper, probably means any problems I'm having connecting are firewall related? anything else anyone can think of?
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, o wait I think i found what caused my error
<histo> airtonix: yeap it was a bug. Updates solved the issue.
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: oh? roger
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, well I think - that error is like you don't have an objc compiler - crossing fingers...
<airtonix> histo, although im not using remote printers from other cups servers, i didnt have problems of not being able to add printers to localhost
<A_nd3P> airtonix: yes, now trying to make use of it :)
<zaida> hi all, I have a problem with my microphone I have two audio card and don't work for capture audio here is my settings http://nopaste.info/f9c64cefff.html please help me
<histo> airtonix: after the printer updates that were installed I can add to localhost now as wel..
<onetinsoldier> coldboot: could be it. i don't have that installed
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, I hear you lol
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: oh wait... it looks like i do have that installed.
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, o so that's why you got farther
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: yep.. i have it installed
<harovali> hi !  As soon as I load OOCalc trying to 'copy' a cell or block of them, terminates OOCalc with a com::sun::star::ucb::InteractiveAugmentedIOException . In another user in the same machine , it does not happen. If I delete the former's user profile, OOo recreates it when I load OOCalc and if I 'copy' again, it breaks the same.
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, ok well this is being a pain - I'm thinking now it's because of not having the rest of the source
<A_nd3P> airtonix: it's working, thank you allot
<CkhiKuzad> a partition i want to install an OS to is my second partition on my master drive, what would that be as a /dev/hda format? would it be /dev/hda1 or hda2?
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, is there a way to install gnustep-devel and ignore that one package and just place this where it's supposed to go
<dunas> Having an issue with flash player. It's not registering my clicks on anything. Any known fix? I was hoping this'd be dealt with between 9.10 and 10.04
<dunas> 10.04 x64, sorry, meant to add
<classvoid> dunas, nah it's a common problem - it's alot more stable in with 10.04 though on 64 on my computer anyway
<histo> dunas: yeah known issue
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: i think so... it's a bit of fiddling. i can try it and then let you know how i did it
<classvoid> dunas, it has something to do with 64bit flash being crappy I believe
<dunas> It hasn't crashed, but it's almost unusable like this :(
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, k thanks brb
<studentz> dunas try this link http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<exs> hi again
<zaida_> hi
<exs> ive deinstalled evolution with apt-get purge evolution. now i want the notifynotice use to handle with thunderbird. is this possible?
<dunas> studentz, I'll give it a shot
<dunas> Worst case scenario, it doesn't work either
<studentz> It is working in my pc
<xangua> studentz dunas better to add the PPA https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash flash 64 bits
<exs> ive tested already flash64bit will function under ubuntu 10.4
<studentz> sorry I'm saying in my box,
<CkhiKuzad> a partition i want to install an OS to is my second partition on my master drive, what would that be as a /dev/hda format? would it be /dev/hda1 or hda2?
<exs> but whats with my ndicator-applet?
<studentz> xangua , yep that is other way .
<histo> CkhiKuzad: /dev/hda2    but you can double check with sudo fdisk -l
<histo> CkhiKuzad: will show you all the partitions
<evon> how does one figure out the uuid of a specific device?
<histo> evon: blkid
<evon> histo, is that something i type in the terminal?
<histo> evon: yes sudo blkid   will list the uuid's
<chd> is there a program available for ubuntu that's similar to symantec's "ghost" I want to make a mirror copy of a networked computer and store the image on my pc. anything like that?
<evon> histo, can you give me an example of using uuid in fstab please
<Tekno> chd: clonezilla
<chd> thank you Tekno
<classvoid> ok back wanted to see who got kicked off survivor - figures lol
<chd> Tekno, if I'm working on ubuntu 9.10 and the computer I want to clone is windows xp, this will work for that too correct?
<histo> evon: what do you mean?
<histo> !fstab | evon
<ubottu> evon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<evon> histo, i want to use the uuid in fstab rather than /dev/sdh1, but i don't know the syntax
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: hello. i'm still working on it :-)
<histo> evon: that page from ubottu shows examples
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, no prob lol
<folsom> I want to use my ipod touch with a windows install running in KVM, but I cannot get the USB to work . . . any pointers?
<histo> evon: the help.ubuntu.com/community/fstab
<classvoid> dunas, mine works ok - sometimes it'll glitch out and speed up the video and no sound or something like that with 64bit flash
<Devrethman> evon /dev/disks/by-uuid/whatever
<classvoid> dunas, the only real problem I have is at full screen with anything above 640x480 - it gets cranky with 720p and 1080p youtube vids - like 1 frame a sec
<airtonix> evon,  ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -oa
 * airtonix thinks thats best way to get uuid of a drive so far
<evon> airtonix, thanks but i got the uuid already.  Now i just want to know how to use it in the fstab
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, always remember -> apt-get -> This APT has Super Cow Powers.
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: ok, lol. i will
<airtonix> evon, just be careful that blkid will read the uuid from fstab instead. which means if you put an incorrect uuid in the fstab then blkid will happily report that one
<airtonix> evon, instead of /dev/blah you put UUID=xxx.yyy.zzz
<evon> airtonix, thanks that's exactly what i want
<airtonix> evon, ie : UUID=77f37e19-6a98-499f-8355-542e323786a6 / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<airtonix> evon, or what ever the UUID is of your partition/block device
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, this is not reassuring either lol https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-March/030509.html
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, gorm.app is on that list lol
<Devrethman> I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop, and when I boot the liveCD, my screen just displays garbage
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: i'll have a look at that in a minute.. thanks
<airtonix> Devrethman, do you get to the boot menu ?
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: i got it installed without the gorm.app installed
<Devrethman> Yeah, and as soon as it tries to go past that, (like, when it would normally display the progress bar or whateer) it tweaks out
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, ok I think I figured it out - http://www.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gorm.app/ - amd64 package and then what you did so then w00t hopefully
<evon> airtonix, is this line correct? "UUID=46F40811F40805C1    /media/datadisk ntfs    defaults 0 0"
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: hang on.. let me look at that new link you just put up
<airtonix> evon, do you have this partition already mounted ?
<jteknet> I'm trying to get KVM bridged so that I can run servers that are accessible from the internet. I'm surprised there hasn't been a script or even a program that works with KVM that will bridge your network connection like VMWare does? Why doesn't KVM allow you to bridge within the program anyway?
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: no. i brute forced installed without the gorm.app. but i'll grab that .deb now
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, yea I know lol I just didn't want you to feel bad about all that work  lol
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: lol.. ok, well. i threw out all the work. then installed the .deb you linked to... then gnustep-devel installed fine
<rossy> hey guys, whats the name of the ubuntu spanish channel?
 * ogen is really really hoping for help on this FREEZE issue. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eNaPLec2  -- 9.10
<ugliefrog> does anyone know how to change the colors in pidgin
<compaq> anyone a video expert.  i cannot start desktop effects
<ogen> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> #ubuntu-es rossy
<evon> airtonix, yes
<rossy> thanks!
<xangua> ugliefrog: change the color of what¿
<Salvad1> Hello. Is there some way to set the system to not ask for a password after I resume the computer from Sleep mode?
 * ogen pats self on back. First time I ever did a !
<ugliefrog> xangua- the background and foreground colors
<daveWilky> hi In software sources in ubuntu 10.04 should i have it set on sever for united kingdom or Main Server?
<Babalabon> When was ubuntu 10.4 released? Or is not released YET?
<folsom> Any pointers for using usb in a kvm guest?
<maco> Babalabon: 29 april
<Flannel> Babalabon: 10.04 was released in April, so it's been out for a few weeks now
<maco> Babalabon: if not yest it wouldnt be .04 :P
<rossy> hey there, I just installed Lucid and all is good, but I cant get the scrolling wheel of my USB mouse to work. Is there any fix for that?
<ogen> Help me I am too often frozen. I dont know why. I'm going to cry. There aint no rhyme for frozen/silver/orange.
<rossy> hey there, I just installed Lucid and all is good, but I cant get the scrolling wheel of my USB mouse to work. Is there any fix for that?
<Zippo> hey guys! does anyone know if its possible to install the 32bit version of flash on ubuntu 64bit?
<rossy> hey there, I just installed Lucid and all is good, but I cant get the scrolling wheel of my USB mouse to work. Is there any fix for that?
<xangua> !repeat | rossy
<ubottu> rossy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erisco> I am connecting over LAN in Red Alert 3. The Windows computer can see me in the game lobby, and read my messages, but my Ubuntu computer cannot see the Windows computer in the lobby, or any messages
<erisco> and ideas on what could be going wrong?
<dunas> Okay, easiest way to remove the flash player that comes in the nonfree package?
<xangua> Zippo: install 64 bit flash, yu can use this PPA https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<arand> Zippo: That's what's normally done anyways, through a wrapper (ndiswrapper afaik)
<arand> Zippo: And that is also why flash is comonly bad on 64bit.
<lasmeu> Does Empathy MSN video/voice work yet?
<Zippo> xangua thaks for helping, but is that package the alpha version of flash 64bit?
<daveWilky> hi is my text visible in here??
<tonsofpcs> nope
<tonsofpcs> it's only visible there
<Zippo> arand what do you mean?
<xangua> lasmeu: no, only for xmpp i believe
<daveWilky> lol ty ton... to funny...
<sxycodebabe> I upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 from 9.10 and i had no problem before with 9.10 but now my screen glitches every so often with 10.04
<lasmeu> xangua: Which IM clients have the feature?
<xangua> lasmeu: pidgin, empathy, not sure if kopete also or other xmmp cliente
<sxycodebabe> can anybody help me?
<lasmeu> xangua: Pidgin doesn't.
<sxycodebabe> please
<lasmeu> xangua: I mean MSN webcam support.
<xangua> lasmeu: pidgin supports voice and video for xmpp since 2.6
<daveWilky> in software sources is it better to download from united kingdom server or main server??
<xangua> ooh that, emesene, amsn maybe¿¿
<ShawnRisk> Everytime I wakup from sleep on my laptop, Ubuntu 10.04 freezes.  How do I fix this?
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, sorry my dls conked out *shakes fist at verizon run by Gorns*
<classvoid> *dsl
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: lol, roger
<dominicdinada> how can i keep these files installed it keeps trying to remove them after i removed a crappy piece of software http://pastebin.com/zcxHkNSh
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: lol.. ok, well. i threw out all the work. then installed the .deb you linked to... then gnustep-devel installed fine :-)
<cobra3> can somebody help me fix my screen from glitching?
<cobra3> I upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 from 9.10 and i had no problem before with 9.10 but now my screen glitches every so often with 10.04
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: now, what i wonder is, why is the package in an ubuntu archive repo or whatever that was, and not in lucid's repo?
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, I know that's what i was thinking
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, our minds clearly have some sort of vulcan mindmeld going on
<markus_> <cobra3> I already gave up with upgrading. It just NEVER works :(
<cobra3> yea
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: hehe, yeah... no doubt :)
<classvoid> markus_, what was your upgrading problems?
<cobra3> i think i might switch to mint or reinstall ubuntu 9.10 my main concern is getting my wireless NIC to work
<chd> has anyone tried running sc2 beta on ubuntu 9.10?
<dunas> what's the easiest way of removing the flashplayer that ubuntu-restricted-extra installs on x64?
<demifuror> hey guys, can anyone recommend me a book on ubuntu? preferably one that uses lucid for examples? basically, i want to become what some would call a "pro"
<demifuror> at linux. i want to understand all about modding the software im running, all about the different layers of the operating system, i want to be able to handle problems on my own
<demifuror> instead of running off to google every 5 minutes...
<FloodBot2> demifuror: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markus_> <classvoid> There are always issues. Different ones. I avoid having data on my harddisk now. So installing is pretty quick thanks to ubuntu :)
<classvoid> cobra3, yea I feel you - what nic are you running? I only have problems with my linksys when I upgrade the kernel - everytime I have to reinstall the driver, just like my proprietary nvidia driver for
<dominicdinada> how can i keep these files installed it keeps trying to remove them after i removed a crappy piece of software http://pastebin.com/zcxHkNSh
<cobra3> I got a brodcom or something
<ShawnRisk> can anyone help me?
<cobra3> I will have to look up how to find it again
<chrisbdaemon> is there a way to install a previous version of a package with apt-get if its never been installed?
<classvoid> cobra3, my linksys prob runs on the same broadcom driver lol
<cobra3> But Linux just doesn't support laptops reall good yet
<markus_> !ask | ShanRisk
<ubottu> ShanRisk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cobra3> lol
<classvoid> cobra3, I was using b43-fwcutter I believe to install the driver
<markus_> <cobra3> I had luck with all my recent laptops. Everything just works. Even my special keys I have on them :)
<Scunizi> classvoid: not sure if it will work.. but typically does with the nvidia driver.. install dkms
<chrisbdaemon> I'm having some trouble with an application that isn't working correctly.. I had an older version installed an another box that worked fine but I can't get the current one working on my new ubuntu box. is there a way to install an old version of an application?
<cobra3> you know whats weird, I got my internal NIC to work after trying to install an external one that I have not even been able get to work on windows
<xplicit313[ICAN]> If anyone has time and can help me with a Samba issue xp/ubuntu 9.10 share please PLEASE query me before I go insane =)
<chrisbdaemon> on a new bo
<chrisbdaemon> box*
<cobra3> I thought it was the external NIC working intill I pulled it out
<Scunizi> classvoid: after that you might have to install the nvidia driver with the next kernel upgrade but you shouldn't after that
<Babalabon> Im running windows7 right now, if I want a dual boot with latest ubuntu, how do I do that?
<cobra3> well markus I'm glad it works for you
<Scunizi> xplicit313[ICAN]: do it in the channel so others can learn.. what's up with your samba setup?
<markus_> <Babalabon> Insert the cd and restart. Ubuntu will take care of everything
<classvoid> Scunizi, I'm running dkms - I just meant that everytime the kernel upgrades, since I install the newest driver off nvidia, everytime I gotta reinstall it
<Babalabon> OK
<Scunizi> classvoid: I do to.. unfortunately.. so I just keep a copy in the downloads folder
<xplicit313[ICAN]> I had Samba set up to share with my windows xp home box a while ago. Haven't had to use it in a while. I am trying to use it now, and it will not connect. I have restarted the Samba deamon to no avail
<xplicit313[ICAN]> I checked with the windows side of things to make sure it was all correct
<kuhliefumden> hey guys, is anyone having ubuntu (9.10 or 10.04) running inside a vmware virtual machine and having comparably bad performance? i installed the vmware tools already, but this is frustrating (host: win7 x64, 8gb ram, core i7 860)
<classvoid> Scunizi, lol yea mine's in my root folder at all times so I can drop to a shell and just install it
<Scunizi> xplicit313[ICAN]: so you can't see a windows share from the linux side?
<markus_> <kuhliefumden> I could not even get it installed :( So I used an older version.
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: same thing here. if kernel is upgraded to new version, i have to reinstall ati fglrx driver. it's normal
<xplicit313[ICAN]> I can see the windows "server" but It will not connect to it
<classvoid> xplicit313[ICAN], both have the same workgroup?
<kuhliefumden> markus: installation was not the problem (except the missing keyboard recognition after upgrading to 10.04)
<xplicit313[ICAN]> yes both have the same workgroup of the name "workgroup"
<classvoid> hmmmm
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: you use ms windows at all?
<studentz> xplicit313[ICAN] what findsmb command shows?
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, yea I got xp 64-bit for games
<xplicit313[ICAN]> it just shows my Ubuntu not windows machine via findsmb
<Scunizi> xplicit313[ICAN]: that's typically not a setup issue on the linux side.. unless samba isn't installed.. if there's no answer here try ##windows
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, I have a trial version of windows 7 - but's it's sneaky, and somehow when I installed it, it radically slowed my xp system
<Scunizi> xplicit313[ICAN]: xp home or pro?
<xplicit313[ICAN]> xp home
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: oh... hmm, roger
<Scunizi> xplicit313[ICAN]: yea.. with home sometimes you have to jump through a couple of hoops to make it visible.. check in ##windows.. just mention that your shares on xp home aren't visible on the network..
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, as much as that sound's ridiculous - something about dual booting both confuses xp and causes it to lag - no idea why though lol
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: weird
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, Why are you a windows fan?
<xplicit313[ICAN]> thanks scunizi i'll try that and hope for the best =)
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, I think it has something to do with windows 7 boot loader - it's different then xps
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: no... just curious i guess. not a windows fan really. i only use it for gaming also
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: anyway... you got your gnustep development environment installed now i hope ;-)
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, what do you use usually play? Steam is aggrevating in xp 64 for some reason, works 50% of the time - not the games just the launcher
<onetinsoldier> classvoid: we should talk about this in #ubuntu-offtopic really
<Scunizi> I have a Java Console window open that won't close/exit.. doing pidof java and killall java doesn't make it go away.. how do I make it go away?
<classvoid> onetinsoldier, concur lol
<ShawnRisk> seems no one really wants to help me :(
<histo> Scunizi: hit alt+f2 and run xkill then just click on it
<histo> Scunizi: or you can find the pid and kill the pid
<Scunizi> ShawnRisk: you have to ask a question.. not "Will someone help me" ... be more specific
<taita> hi, I've just entered ubuntu and every window don't have the top bar, the one with the close window button and the other two
<Scunizi> histo: that did it... :)  Thanks!
<ShawnRisk> Scunizi: I did ask a question before I left this channel.
<Scunizi> histo: couldn't find the pid using pidof :(
<Darkquarterer> taita:  ALT + F2 and run metacity
<histo> Scunizi: ps aux | grep java
<tony_> New to Ubuntu, video problem. Please help!
<histo> !ask | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xplicit313[ICAN]> one last question which would also resolve my issue if I could get this to work. I have a western digital 120gig my passport external drive. It will show up, mount, and allow me to view the first page. As soon as i try to navigate, it unmounts and remounts continuously
<demifuror> guys can someone tell me the best book to learn about ubuntu from?
<Darkquarterer> what is the WD formatted as, what filesystem
<xplicit313[ICAN]> ntfs I believe
<Darkquarterer> do you have the ntfs-3g drive installed
<Darkquarterer> driver*
<ShawnRisk> Everytime I wakeup my laptop from suspend, the laptop freezes using Ubuntu 10.04.
<tony_> Not familiar with this chatting at all
<xplicit313[ICAN]> I have no idea o.O
<tony_> Where can I get help to solve video problem
<Scunizi> ShawnRisk: I don't have the answer but typically it's because your swap isn't large enough.... suspend is implemented differently on various machines.
<sebsebseb> !details | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ShawnRisk> Scunizi: how do I fix this?
<ShawnRisk> I am using Dell Inspiron 1501
<Scunizi> ShawnRisk: someone else more versed in laptops or the suspend function will have to pick this up. Sorry I don't know.
<tony_> Ubuntu 10.4 netbook. video does not move smothly
<Kentrel> Are the user privileges of an MySQL database related to Linux privileges. Is there a danger in just using the root account to connect, if I'm the only user?
<MariusAZ> Is there a repo where you can get Maverick Meerkat?
<sebsebseb> tony_: video does not move smothly?
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: no
<chd> is ubuntu already setup to be a samba server?
<ShawnRisk> Scunizi: no one will I know.
<Darkquarterer> What netbook is it? Is it one with the new Intel N450 chip?
<sebsebseb> !maverick | MariusAZ
<ubottu> MariusAZ: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 for announcement - Developer summit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<MariusAZ> So you guys have no bleeding repo?  How does development take place on it then?
<Scunizi> ShawnRisk: ask again making the question concise and on one line.. do that every 5 minutes
<maco> MariusAZ: current development version is maverick
<MariusAZ> Ahh
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: there are daily builds now, but alpha 1 will be on the 3rd June
<MariusAZ> Is there a public repo for that?
<maco> MariusAZ: i dont know if "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" will work yet
<MariusAZ> Maverick?
<maco> MariusAZ: yes of course :)
<ShawnRisk> Scunizi: spam :P
<sebsebseb> maco: and #ubuntu+1 is the channel for it
<sebsebseb> maco:  no not you
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: see above ^
<steven__> Why do you want to use Maverick? Its in heavy development atm
<MariusAZ> Ahh, cool, thank you
<MariusAZ> :)
<maco> steven__: to help with development maybe?
<steven__> if you want bleeding edge, use Debian sid, or something
<steven__> perhaps
<Scunizi> ShawnRisk: not every 5 minutes.. there's people all over the world in here coming and going.. if you asked every minute it would be spam
<MariusAZ> I'm just wanting to work on patches/packages/etc
<tony_> Movie is working but it stop and start
<maco> MariusAZ: if do-release-upgrade isnt ready for it yet, you can modify sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade
<maco> steven__: dont discourage volunteers ;-)
<ShawnRisk> Scunizi: okay
<miniCruzer> I'm writing a script that needs each line prefixed with the same thing (print FILENAME ") and then suffixed with the same thing (\n";). I believe there is a shell command to do this?
<miniCruzer> Because copying and pasting on each line is a pain
<tony_> I have Dell Inspiron mini
<steven__> tony_ What kind of movie? Is it a .avi file?
<maco> miniCruzer: sed -i 's/^/print FILENAME/g;s/$/\n/g' foo
<tony_> Yes it is
<miniCruzer> ty maco
<steven__> did you install all the gstreamer plugins?
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<steven__> I recommend you use VLC player anyways, it have better video decoding and handles hardware acceleration/subtitles much better
<tony_> I am a beginner, have no knowledge of ubuntu
<tony_> Is there any site that I can go to for help?
<sark666> ok wasting time trying to get samba working with windows 7 and ubuntu.  trying to access files on the win box from ubuntu.  i've had samba working before but i assume this is something with windows 7
<sark666> is there an alternative to sharing files besides samba?
<ShawnRisk> How do I get my laptop from locking when I wakeup my laptop from suspend, using Dell Inspiron 1501
<Flannel> sark666: actually, if you're only using Windows 7 (and no earlier versions of windows) you can use NFS, since Microsoft finally decided it was useful
<ShawnRisk> and Ubuntu 10.04.
<mansa> how do i unset the previously set proxy
<sark666> flannel, thx i'll look into that
<Flannel> !nfs | sark666
<ubottu> sark666: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Flannel> sark666: Previously it was just for OSX/Linux, but I see an article here saying Win7 supports it too
<sark666> Flannel, hmm from what i'm reading windows 7 has nfs client support.  i was attempting to share the files from windows 7 accessing them from my ubuntu box
<steven__> ShawnRisk....hit ALT + F2  enter 'gconf-editor' go to apps > gnome-screensaver and unclick 'lock_enabled'
<Dr_Willis> all this time to actually get a NFS CLIENT in windows? :)  its proberly only in the win-7-uber-mega-colossals-light-supreme edition
<steven__> opps my bad Shawn
<steven__> go to apps > gnome-power-manager > lock and unclick the checkmark under suspend
<ShawnRisk> steven__: yes but someone told me this was a swap issue
<steven__> do you mean your laptop locks up (like freezes?) or lock, as in it locks the screen and asks you for a password
<erisco> my vista computer can see my ubuntu computer, but my ubuntu cannot see my vista computer... it is like it doesn't exist! how can I troubleshoot this problem?
<a94060> any body know the keyboard shortcut for switching rooms in xchat? i know its not really ubuntu but..
<ShawnRisk> steven__: locks and freezes
<a94060> erisco, could deal with firewall on vista
<Dr_Willis> xchat had some decnt docs last i checked also.. - i dont rember the keyboard shortcuts a94060
<nawst2> Ok so I have an issue... My gtk themes don't load for openbox-session until I launch gnome-appearance-properties.... Anyojne know why/work around?
<gtpitch> Hi  I have a ATI radeon 4350 HD video card but ubuntu 10.04 keeps wanting to install ati firegl drivers which won't allow desktop effects to work
<gtpitch> help?
<erisco> a94060, it could, but what do I look for?
<stone1343> Is there a name for the condition when your Ubuntu system starts getting a message about unsufficient resources, where icons in the top panel become "no entry" or 'X', and the shutdown dialog text is not actually text, but just a bunch of rectangles?
<Dr_Willis> erisco:  for a share. try entering the full url to the share the first tile on the ubuntu box in the gnome file manager address.
<Dr_Willis> erisco:  ie:  smb://server/sharename
<a94060> stone1343, seems like a memory issue
<erisco> I am trying to see it through the network browser in Ubuntu
<mansa> i dont understand how do i unset my proxy setting
<erisco> I also tried linking them in a LAN game, same problem! the vista computer can see me in the game lobby, the ubuntu computer cannot see the vista computer
<Dr_Willis> erisco:  try entering the full path to the share in the browsers address bar (hit ctrl-l to enter a path)
<mansa> is there something like http_proxy=unset
<mansa> http_proxy unset
<a94060> mansa, system->preferences->network proxy
<Dr_Willis> erisco:  that sounds like more of a window sfirewall issue
<erisco> Dr_Willis, I do not have any particular share
<nickzxcv> so I'm trying to add a line like ls /etc/ssh/ssh_host_* || /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server to /etc/init/ssh.conf
<stone1343> a94060: yes but I don't even know the slang name for the condition to even start figuring it out
<nickzxcv> I haven't used upstart much, and it used to work in /etc/init.d/ssh but not with lucid
<mansa> a94060: i had tried that..
<erisco> I am not sure what to do. I've disabled the firewall, added exceptions to the games I've tried, enabled file sharing...
<nickzxcv> in /etc/init/ssh.conf it works but dpkg-reconfigure never finishes after making the keys
<a94060> stone1343, maybe the free command will help
<mansa> it is not working
<erisco> I don't know what is left
<mansa> i am trying to reset the proxy settings of the terminal
<a94060> mansa, does it use your proxy in multiple programs or only one?
<mansa> is there some command http_proxy
<mansa> http_proxy=unset
<nickzxcv> how can I figure out what upstart is doing? If I just run it on the command line its fine
<mansa> a94060: well i suppose when i try to update my system it says cant resolve the proxy
<mansa> a94060: well i am not using the proxy at the moment
<a94060> mansa, you have it set as apply system wide right?
<mansa> yes i have
<a94060> mansa, what are you using via the terminal? wget,etc
<mansa> a94060: sudo apt-get update
<ShawnRisk> when I wakeup my laptop from suspend, the laptop freezes, using Ubuntu 10.04 and Dell Inspiron 1501.
<cobra3> any of you good at programming in python? I have a problem with this code after you look at it I will tell you my problem
<cobra3> http://pastebin.com/A76ntYi3
<a94060> in synaptic go to settings->options->network
<a94060> check there
<a94060> mansa, ^^
<Kentrel> Shawn, I get the same on my desktop, with hibernate
<dassouki> i'm thinking of freelancing; how can i block my self from certain websites ? applicatios
<histo> cobra3: /j #python ???
<cobra3> so this place just gives away your IP address when you log in?
<ShawnRisk> Kentrel: what to do?
<histo> dassouki: what do you mean?
<a94060> cobra3, yes i guess,but why worry? and /j #python as said above
<Kentrel> ShawnRisk, I don't know. I haven't found an answer yet. I wondered if it was a diskspace issue
<cobra3> my problem is that the code is supposed to add the sums from 10 numbers entered by the user
<cobra3> but it only sums up 9
<histo> !ot | cobra3
<ubottu> cobra3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dassouki> histo: i think if i end up freelancing at home; i'll end up browsing the net instead of working on boring jobs
<a94060> cobra3, off topic but make sure your loop starts from the correct point. the one which collects data
<trism> cobra3: range(1, 10) is equivalent to 1 to 9, if you want 1 to 10 it is range(1, 11)
<cobra3> what about 0,10?
<ShawnRisk> Kentrel: someone told me this is a swap issue
<cobra3> will that work?
<nawst2> I'm trying to figure out why gtk apps under openbox-session don't load the theme I have set in gnome... until I open gnome-appearance-properties :(
<trism> cobra3: yes, 0 to 10 would be fine too
<cobra3> k
<cobra3> thanks
<a94060> ShawnRisk, was your problem with the laptop freezing?
<ShawnRisk> a94060: yes
<a94060> ShawnRisk, do you have swap on?
<ShawnRisk> a94060: not sure
<nickrud> what's the command to turn off join/part messages in xchat? I've forgotten :(
<ShawnRisk> a94060: how do I tell
<ShawnRisk> ?
<a94060> ShawnRisk, do sudo fdisk -l,see if a partion with Id 82 is listed. it should read "Linux Swap /Solaris"
<ShawnRisk> a94060: I can't check as the laptop is in another room where people are sleeping
<unkmar> I'm running 8.04 wasnt goint to install svgatextmode but hit a conflict on install.  Please advise to reasonable solution.
<unkmar> *was going to*
<histo> unkmar: can you pastebin the conflict?
<histo> !paste | unkmar
<ubottu> unkmar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> nickrud: does it have ignore options?
<a94060> ShawnRisk, Alrighty. Well my guess is to check if swap is on because I think that when you put the computer into hibernate,the ram is written into the swap,or maybe something is written into the swap. Since I am assuming your swap isnt on,the system is freezing
<ShawnRisk> a94060: if this isn't on, how do I fix this?  If this is on, what could I do to fix this?
<Kentrel> swap should be on by default when you install, right?
<ShawnRisk> I believe so
<histo> nickrud: Preferecnes > chatting > general > hide join/part   ?
<misc---> if a big sata hard disk is not detected on a sata card, is it because the motherboard can't handle it or is it because the sata card can't handle it?
<Agu10> hi
<unkmar> histo: it conflicts with ubuntu-minimal @ console-tools.
<Agu10> where can I find virtualbox when it's installed?
<histo> misc---: like in the sata cards bios?
<Agu10> I can't find it in the menu
<a94060> Agu10, Applications->Accesories
<misc---> histo: yeah the sata card bios can't detect it
<histo> misc---: does it detect other drives?
<Agu10> a94060: what name?
<a94060> ShawnRisk, I am not sure how to go about it exactly,was trying to provide a starting point for diagnosis
<Agu10> can't find it!
<a94060> Agu10, virtualbox from the command line
<misc---> histo: yeah it detects the current ones that are in there (320gb) but I bought a couple of 2tb disks and it hangs there. The actual motherboard currently has 1.5tb disks in there no problem
<a94060> Agu10, you may need to enable it from the menu you right clicking the ubuntu symbol and clicking edit menu
<Agu10> virtualbox: command not found
<a94060> it may not be installed
<Alexandra> Hey there, updated to 10.04 and vlc makes trouble every time when I have dual screen running. Fine without second screen. Have a look at vlc: http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/5862/vlcnarrow.png
<misc---> histo: I'm thinking it's the sata card that can't detect it (an old s112a card)
<james-a-wagner3> Agu10: Try "VirtualBox"
<a94060> Agu10, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<xplicit313[ICAN]> is there a way to get itunes to work with ubuntu karmic? I've tried a few things that google told me but no dice still
<histo> misc---: maybe look for a firmware upgrade for the card if its doing it with both disks.
<Agu10> BUT I did install it from the virtualbox webpage
<histo> misc---: I'd start there
<Agu10> a94060: virtualbox-ose-qt ???
<a94060> Agu10, you may want to try as reccomended above,VirtualBox
<misc---> histo: yeah ok cool thanks. Definitely not the disks as I've tried both of them, they both do the same thing. Anyway will hunt around for a bios upgrade
<james-a-wagner3> Agu10: It was always named that way on my boxes. YMMV.
<histo> Agu10: apps > system tools
<a94060> Agu10, Try typing in virtual and tabbing,or Virtual and tabbing
<histo> unkmar: can you just specify grub vga modes instead?
<histo> unkmar: if not You may have to contact the package maintaner or file a bug report
<Agu10> I have it as "VirtualBox" but I don't have it in the menu!
<Evolution> okay, I've been reading over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone#Ubuntu%2010.04%20Lucid%20Lynx:%20Support%20out%20of%20the%20box and http://marcansoft.com/blog/2009/10/iphone-syncing-on-linux-part-2/ on syncing the iphone under ubuntu 10.04, and the music bits work flawlessly.
<novaryan1> hey is how do i set up my email
<Evolution> has anyone got the iphone syncing with the calendar though?
<sergio> hi
<unkmar> histo: not without rebooting.
<novaryan1> Can some one help me?
<unkmar> histo: I mean, I can specify and it might work. but not until a reboot.
<histo> unkmar: Yeah just trying to figure out why you are trying to use that . Its usually only used for really old hardware that doesn't work with framebuffer drivers
<unkmar> histo: because I sometimes like to use the tty and having more that 80x25 is nice.
<slide> Is there any way to tell what kind of sata hard drive a computer has via dmesg or some come command line?
<alket> I have problems playing Games like Glest, Yo Frankie! and Penumbra (they are very slow) but not Urban Terror, World of Goo..
<jing> is support for mini install in here?
<Flannel> jing: Yes
<novaryan1> hey can some one please tel me how to setup the email on this?
<a94060> novaryan1, email?
<histo> unkmar: yeah you can do that with vga cods
<novaryan1> ya there is an email thing?
<jing> okay i can put in eubiqity but i dont know what is the command to install to hard disk orit would be asier with server?
<unkmar> histo: it helps to know what command and which vga code to use.
<a94060> novaryan1, i dont know of any email thing,maybe someone else can assist you
<markus_> <novaryan1> Please try to ask real questions. Nobody will help you like this.
<a94060> markus_, he already parted
<djveer> Hey guys, anybody know a wifi network scanner for Ubuntu that works well?
<maco> markus_: i think that was an evolution quesiton
<markus_> <a94060> There are people out there. looool
<juju> djveer: iwlist
<maco> markus_: you dont need to type the < >
<histo> unkmar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto search for vga it shows to edit hte /boot/grub/menu.lst and add a vga=??? tot he defoptions line
<maco> markus_: in fact, i find it likely that their client *won't* highlight if you do
<histo> unkmar: depending on what resolution you want.
<djveer> juju: I've been using that a little bit... do you know of a graphical one also?
<a94060> how do we know if there are ops/halfops in the room?
<markus_> <maco> I use xchat. And when I am copying a name the <> appears automatically
<maco> a94060: break a rule and find out ;-)
<BitEncrypt> in the software center where does the programs go to that have the box icon next to them.
<maco> markus_: copying? just start typing and hit tab
<a94060> maco,great answer
<juju> djveer: network-manager and wicd and whatever replaced those
<maco> a94060: for the record, i'm an op
<maco> this channel has probably 30
<kcaze> hr
<nickrud> still not enough
<djveer> juju: thank you
<histo> a94060: and there is an ops trigger for everyone else that is watching to alert them.
<a94060> maco, oh ok if you say. I dont understand how I can tell. I see a green dot next to floodbot,but thats all,im guessing names with ^also?
<Agu10> hi
<maco> a94060: policy is that ops shouldnt keep their +o on at all times.  looks a bit "standing army"-ish
<maco> a94060: hostile
<BitEncrypt> in the software center where does the programs go to that have the box icon next to them.
<maco> a94060: so we just go +o when we need to do something op-y
<markus_> maco: okay. will do it this way. I am not an irc geek yet :)
<a94060> ohhh,alrighty maco
<a94060> maco, I never knew it was like that honestly =]
<a94060> usually people just keep op on
<Agu10> how can I make my ubuntu look like mac? als
<jing> okay i can put in eubiqity but i dont know what is the command to install to hard disk or it would be easier with server?
<maco> a94060: not in ubuntu channels. i cant remember right now whether thats an ubuntu guideline/rule or a freenode one
<nickrud> freenode
<a94060> Agu10, http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<maco> nickrud: thanks
<a94060> alrighty maco thats pretty intresting. I need to hangout on freenode more
<Agu10> thanks
<a94060> I am trying to become more open sorce,but let me not get off topic
<unkmar> so there are a large number of ops lurking in here as regular folks?  If so, I'm not all that surprised.
<bsmith0931> a94060 how so?
<BitEncrypt> in the software center, where do the programs go to that have the box icon next to them.
<unkmar> I use to do the same with another channel I frequented as an op.
<BitEncrypt> in the software center where does the programs go to that have the box icon next to them when installrd
<Agu10> and how can I get a better theme than MAC ?
<a94060> bsmith0931, by using linux first and less windows
<fabio> boa noite gente
<markus_> Agu10, Guess tastes are different?
<nickrud> BitEncrypt, all ubuntu apps get scattered around the filesystem; some in /usr/bin/, some bits in /usr/share, some in /usr/lib most commonly
<fabio> to precisando de uma ajuda
<Agu10> markus_: :-(
<BitEncrypt> thx
<fabio> tenho instalado o ubuntu 9.10 em um noot e comprei um outro not novo e instalei o 10.04 como copiar todos os meus arquivos para o novo notebook
<Loshki> !pt | fabio
<mikelifeguard> To totally start a package install from scratch, I need to apt-get purge && apt-get clean && apt-get install, right?
<ubottu> fabio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<nickrud> BitEncrypt, if you start up synaptic (system->admin) you can find all the bits and where they are, right click an installed one and look at properties
<snof> !nl | snof
<ubottu> snof, please see my private message
<Loshki> mikelifeguard: if you want to RE-install from scratch, you need all that. If it's never been installed before, just apt-get install is sufficient
<fabio> ok
<mikelifeguard> Loshki: Yeah, I've somehow bungled gedit :'(
<nickrud> mikelifeguard, no ....   each apt-get run is independent. I'm not sure what you're thinking in terms of ...
<nickrud> ah. forgot that apt-get has added some aptitude commands.
<BitEncrypt> thx
<Doyle> Q: When trying to install Pango, I get the error message: libtool: link: unsupported hardcode properties
<poi77> Hi! Can I boot an ubuntu live cd on my mac?
<IdleOne> poi77: yes
<poi77> IdleOne: how? It's not auto-booting
<IdleOne> poi77: ppc?
<maco> poi77: hold down the option key
<poi77> IdleOne: intel
<IdleOne> either the option key or the c KEY
<IdleOne> err C key*
<a94060> also poi77 you have the i386 version right?
<dominicdinada> what the fricking hell this shut is ticking me off :( :(
<LUCIDementia> Firefox closes whenever I try to maximize YouTube videos (and only youtube videos). Any suggestions?
<Kentrel> i'm running apache, but I can only access it through http://localhost - no-one else on the web can reach it, and I can't access parts of it by replacing localhost with my IP
<IdleOne> dominicdinada: if you are going to curse do it with the correct spelling BTW NO swearing please
<a94060> Kentrel, your dns is set correctly right? along with /etc/nameservers.conf?
<hanasaki> how's the encrypt your home directory thing work?
<Doyle> LUCIDementia: Uninstall firefox, run apt-get update, apt-get autoremove to cleanup, then install firefox again.
<dominicdinada> IdleOne i didnt curse :) but Ebox is the WORST peice of software ever written... not only that the support is >= 0 :(
<Kentrel> I don't know.. this is what error.log says
<Kentrel> [Mon May 17 03:25:47 2010] [error] [client 92.235.213.255] client denied by server configuration: /home/conor/www/test.txt
<histo> hanasaki: it encrypts your home directory
<LUCIDementia> thanks Doyle!
<Kentrel> But I don't think my server is configured to deny it..
<poi77> a94060: 64 bit
<a94060> Kentrel, maybe want to do a /j #apache?
<hanasaki> histo:  lol what kinda encryption?  how do you make sure if you reinstall it still works?
<hanasaki> dominicdinada:  what's better?
<bsmith0931> is there something that will scan through a whole bunch of pictures and weed out the duplicates (these are camera pics so they have names lik dc24785742592 so not just a name search but actual content)
<IdleOne> dominicdinada: there is only one meaning for fricking. obfuscated swearing is the same as the real thing. Please don't do it.
<LUCIDementia> wait...how do I run apt-get update/apt-get autoremove?
<histo> hanasaki: let me find you documentation
<a94060> LUCIDementia, you need a sudo in front of it
<Doyle> LUCIDementia: from the terminal. You can access it from Accessories under your ubuntu menu
<histo> hanasaki: it gives you a key at install time encrypting your home. You need that key if you want to mount the drive elsewhere or reinstall etc....
<nerxgas> how do i install the linux kernel source code from command line?
<Naynay> NEW OFIS!
<hanasaki> histo:  Ubuntu only?
<dominicdinada> hanasaki: actually even with Webmin not supporting samba anymore it is still way better.... Ebox trys to control and bind everything to the system, it breaks it... even when you remove it it doesnt relenquish control...
<Doyle> LUCIDementia: a94060 is right, I forget cuz I run everything from root... that's not smart though
<ARandomNub> Hi :]
<histo> hanasaki: http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<a94060> LUCIDementia, you can also press ALT+F2 to pull up a run dialog from gnome
<a94060> and then check the box for run in terminal
<leagris> LUCIDementia, before purging firefox with apt, you should try it in safe mode. Quit Firefox, the open a console and type firefox -safe-mode and try in this mode if it crash again. If it does not, disable extensions one by one and find which one cause trouble
<bsmith0931> any answer to this? is there something that will scan through a whole bunch of pictures and weed out the duplicates (these are camera pics so they have names lik dc24785742592 so not just a name search but actual content)
<Doyle> Q: When trying to install Pango, I get the error message: libtool: link: unsupported hardcode properties, anyone have a solution for me?
<ARandomNub> Q: I just installed Ubuntu and now it's not detecting my windows installation :(. How can I get *both* to work?
<dominicdinada> ebox thinks it is so  good so it killed my firewall, samba files, interfaces, etc... :) good think i removed the POS again but it still killed the default samba file with my addition of like 70 shares
<acerimmer> ARandomNub: how did u install?  wubi or dual boot?
<a94060> bsmith0931, you could try looking for files which are sized exactly the same. not sure how to go about this though
<ARandomNub> acerimmer: I burnt it to a disc, and selected 200gb of the only partition available to select, which said it didn't have an o/s on it.
<bsmith0931> so no picture dupl;icate search
<Doyle> ARandomNub: do you get the option to boot to windows at least? In Ubuntu, are you able to see your windows folder/partition when browsing your hard drive?
<histo> bsmith0931: you could do it by file hashes
<bsmith0931> how
<ARandomNub> Doyle: Yes, my windows HDD is named ''HDD1'' and it's fully displayable in ubuntu.
<JabberWalkie> so I get the error "Error storing directory block information (inode=538973, block=0, num=335607657): Memory allocation failed" when running gparted repair on a parition....help?
<ARandomNub> Doyle: All System files are displayed too.
<acerimmer> ARandomNub: so u can see the windows partition?
<histo> bsmith0931: well i'm trying to figure that out.
<Doyle> ARandomNub: good stuff. looks like you just need to setup your boot loader. grub I assume...
<ARandomNub> acerimmer: I can see the FILES, I just don't get the option to boot into winndows.
<ARandomNub> *Windows
<j3rg> hey recently installed XP on my cousin's computer
<j3rg> but i can't identify which drivers which
<ARandomNub> /boot/grub/menu.lst file <-?
<acerimmer> ARandomNub: agree with doyule - looks like a grub thingy.  login as root, run terminal sudo update-grub
<j3rg> well which is needed
<ARandomNub> Okay
<j3rg> any suggestion
<histo> bsmith0931: yeah md5sum hashes shuold be the same even if the names are different
<IdleOne> j3rg: ##windows can help
<a94060> ARandomNub, yes,you would need to check out that file and if its grub and not grub2, you can edit that file
<greezmunkey> dominicdinada: you made a full backup, of course...
<acerimmer> !grub2|arandomnub
<ubottu> arandomnub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dominicdinada> greezmunkey: somewhere... I have it ....
<ARandomNub> acerimmer: it's complete.
<JabberWalkie> can anyone help??? I have tried google, it was not helpful
<acerimmer> ARandomNub: wait 1
<lordeden> hi, is anyone having problems with xconf and ATI drivers?
<ARandomNub> acerimmer: Okay :D
<lordeden> with 10.4
<histo> bsmith093: okay i guess digikam is an app that does it and gqview also there is findupeimage  or something like that.
<greezmunkey> dominicdinada: is this a production box, or experimental?
<LUCIDementia> how do I uninstall a program?
<histo> bsmith093: but you could write a shell script to do it.
<a94060> JabberWalkie, you may want to try checking the partition for errors
<dominicdinada> greezmunkey: home network box :)
<j3rg> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> LUCIDementia: sudo apt-get remove package
<JabberWalkie> a94060, thats what gparted was doing
<logi`> I'm trying to install and the installer is picking the wrong video card, I have the primary video adapter set to pci in the bios, can someone help?
<a94060> oh
<JabberWalkie> and it failed
<LUCIDementia> and that gives me a list of every program? How do I select the one I want?
<dominicdinada> greezmunkey: fileserver/etc :)
<Doyle> ARandomNub: look over ubottu 's info on Grub2, it's good. You can also check out http://www.eloff.se/tutorials.php?ubuntu_vista_dualboot... always be careful when editing files...
<leagris> Are there an up to date (Lucid) instructions/howto properly setup LTSP fat clients?
<acerimmer> ARandomNub: bookmark that url i sent.  then reboot to see if u got the fix.
<IdleOne> LUCIDementia: replace package with the actual package name
<a94060> JabberWalkie, maybe its a problem with permissions?
<greezmunkey> dominicdinada: ok, experimental - at least you can beat on it without worying about your job :)
<JabberWalkie> seems to be running out of memory
<JabberWalkie> but I have like 4gb...
<LUCIDementia> but if I'm uninstalling it there is no actual package name...
<ARandomNub> Doyle: Okay, thanks. I'm just gonna go check that menu.lst file a sec =D
<JabberWalkie> maybe if I make a huge swap drive it will be quiet...
<dominicdinada> greezmunkey: even if it was at work :) ;) if they dont pay enough haha
<IdleOne> LUCIDementia: not sure what you mean by there is no package name if you are uninstalling
<logi`> anyone know how to solve my problem?
<greezmunkey> dominicdinada: they never do ;)
<dominicdinada> greezmunkey: fair Days work for a fair days pay
<a94060> logi`, can you disconnect the otherone somehow?
<ARandomNub> @Anyone: is it a bad thing when I can't see a menu.lst file?
<Doyle> logi`: you're trying to install Ubuntu?
<dominicdinada> greezmunkey: opps they forgot my raise ? opps i forgot the backups the last month
<logi`> a94060: it's an onboard chipset
<poi77> Hi! Can I mount my Macintosh hard drive as a writable dir?
<logi`> it's vga, and I only have DVI monitors
<IdleOne> dominicdinada: oops you're fired
<histo> !mount | poi77
<ubottu> poi77: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dominicdinada> IdleOne: opps theres 30 more jobs
<ARandomNub> @Anyone: is it a bad thing when I can't see a menu.lst file?
<moes> ARandomNub, menu.lst file is not in grub 2
<a94060> ARandomNub, it must be there somewhere. you have grub2?
<IdleOne> ARandomNub: not if you are running 9.10 and up
<poi77> histo: yes it is mounting but it's reporting "read only file system"
<ARandomNub> I'm running latest version =D
<histo> logi`: so it boots and the vga is active but not the dvi?
<a94060> ARandomNub, its stored in a different file
<a94060> !grub2 | ARandomNub
<ubottu> ARandomNub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<logi`> a94060: when it boots to the CD, it shows the purple screen for a second or two, then goes black
<a94060> logi`, im not too familar with the installer process
<logi`> histo: yes, that's what happens
<Doyle> ARandomNub: do a "locate menu.lst"
<histo> poi77: what type of filesystem is it?
<leagris> logi`, You may have more success installing from the alternate CD in text mode.
<poi77> histo: it's a mac os x
<lordeden> has anyone had a problem with upgrading to 10.4 and losing display settings with ATI cards?
<IdleOne> he will not find a menu.lst if he is running 10.04
<acerimmer> IdleOne: what u said
<IdleOne> it is called grub.cfg now
<histo> poi77: okay how did you mount the hard drive?
<ARandomNub> Doyle: Basically, I just want the option to boot between Windows and Ubuntu, and since the files from windows are clearly displayed on the HDD, I just need to know *how* to make them both bootable.
<poi77> histo: it automounted
<a94060> ARandomNub, maybe this helps you? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringWindows
<acerimmer> ARandomNub: Places>Search for files>grub.cfg
<Doyle> IdleOne: ew, OK. ARandomNub better read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 then. Ignore me!
<logi`> there isn't a button combination I can press to switch displays?
<IdleOne> Doyle: indeed he should :)
<logi`> :P
<severnaya> Hello, can someone help me get yum working in ubuntu? I already did "apt-get install yum" but it doesn't see any packages.  Thanks :)
<a94060> severnaya, yum is not the package management program for ubuntu
<histo> poi77: I guess people are saying not to write to a mac parititon but i'm lookign for why. It probably got moutned readonly for your user.
<kyubutsu> severnaya: thats probably because ubunt uses apt not yum
<ARandomNub> acerimmer: nothing found =[
<severnaya> a94060, then why does it let me install yum? i can do yum --help fine, it just doesnt see any packages
<poi77> histo: who's saying that?
<leagris> logi`, there used to be an option to setup screen mode with F2 during boot of the CD but if your screen switch to black before that, it won't help.
<logi`> nvm, I got it working
<acerimmer> ARandomNub: ? waaa?
<histo> poi77: some articles i'm reading hold up let me see
<IdleOne> ARandomNub: have you read the !grub2 factoid you were given?
<logi`> I haven't used ubuntu in forever, didn't realize I had to press "delete" to go to the loader
<ARandomNub> IdleOne: I was given that? O_O
<a94060> severnaya, maybe some respositries need to be added? sorry,not really knowledgeable about it
<histo> poi77: if its a journaled hfs volume you can't write to it.
<severnaya> kyubutsu there has to be a way to get it to work or else ubuntu wouldnt have yum in the repositories
<nickrud> severnaya, take a look at /usr/share/doc/yum
<IdleOne> !grub2 | ARandomNub
<ubottu> ARandomNub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<histo> poi77: if you turn off journaling you can mount it with write suport.
 * logi` facepalms
<logi`> lol...
<Evolution> okay, I've removed gwibber from the system, logged out and logged back in again, but the indicator applet still shows the envelope icon. Is there a way to get rid of just that icon, without cooking off the volume button?
<kyubutsu> !apt > severnaya
<ubottu> severnaya, please see my private message
<acerimmer> ARandomNub: suggest u slow up and read the factoid.  the recovery options are laid out in that document and should'nt be rushed.
<moes> ARandomNub, grub 2 equivalent to menu.lst is.../etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<poi77> histo: thanks for your help
<severnaya> kyubutsu i dont want to use apt, it sucks compared to yum
<histo> logi`: you shouldn't have to push anything to get a menu. Maybe the monitor went to sleep?
<trism> Evolution: uninstall indicator-messages
<histo> poi77: np
<IdleOne> severnaya: use aptitude
<Evolution> trism: gracias
<kyubutsu> ubuntu repositories use apt.. no way around that
<logi`> histo: nope... the monitor was saying there wasn't any signal
<logi`> idk
<ARandomNub> Well, I'm not actually sure I understand *exactly* what I'm supposed to do.. I'm new to this =[
<LUCIDementia> firefox closes whenever I try to maximize youtube videos, but only youtube videos. I have already tried reinstalling firefox but without success
<jon23> how can i update jaunty into lucid lynx
<MACscr> im new to ubuntu, any theme recommendations that really show the power of ubuntu?
<jon23> compiz :p
<IdleOne> ARandomNub: that is why you need to go to the link ubottu gave you and read it carefully
<acerimmer> ARandomNub: slow up.  read the grub2 issue.  then carefully fix.  you're on teh right path.
<severnaya> IdleOne i want to use yuj
<severnaya> yum
<MACscr> jon23: afaik, compiz isnt a theme =P
<acerimmer> ARandomNub: trying to rush a grub fix is 90% guaranteed to trash the installation
<jon23> do i have to just grab the iso and do a clean install
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> blogger is closed in china, do you know some goo blog I could use ?
<kyubutsu> furthermore, if you want to hack a way to do so, severnaya , you might want to go ask in #linux
<maxagaz> good
<IdleOne> severnaya: I don't know how you can but there is probably a way
<jon23> MACscr: but it shows the power
<jon23> or the fun ;p
<ARandomNub> acerimmer: Can I PM you for a moment, please?
<Doyle> MACscr: the power of ubuntu is revealed to those who know the power of themselves...
<MACscr> jon23: but isnt it on by default?
<leagris> logi`, unfortunately, the ubuntu boot process totally ignore bios settings and unfortunately it start in a graphic framebuffer with the first graphic displays it finds. By the way, te alternate CD dos not switch to framebuffer and process the installation all in default text mode, so you should be ok with that alternat boot cd.
<karrot> Can anyone tell me why my computer will lock up for 5 minutes unless I press a keyboard button?
<acerimmer> ARandomNub: yeah
<jon23> yes it is
<jon23> just not the advanced features
<dominicdinada> jon23: macscr compiz is used to modify the theme :/
<logi`> leagris: I got it working
<logi`> histo: ^
<logi`> a94060: ^
<logi`> :P
<a94060> :) good job
<logi`> thanks
<a94060> what was the problem?
<jon23> can i update to lucid from jaunty?
<LUCIDementia> firefox crashes whenever I fullscreen youtube videos. I tried reinstalling firefox but that didn't work. Help?
<leagris> LUCIDementia, did you try safe mode ?
<CaptainTrek> might check in #firefox too
<LUCIDementia> no. But even if that worked it wouldn't be solving the problem
<ZykoticK9> jon23, 9.04 to 9.10 then to 10.04
<karrot> why does my computer freeze for 5 minutes until I hit a keyboard button?
<kyubutsu> file a bug, LUCIDementia
<leagris> LUCIDementia, uninstalling Firefox does not get ride of you user profile and if that profiles calkls problematics extensions you will get them back when you reinstal firefox
<LUCIDementia> ah, I didn't know there was a #firefox   I'll try that
<jon23> cool
<jon23> i  will ease up
<jon23> would it be easiar to just grab the iso
<jon23> i have nothing deftly important, i dont mind losing
<jon23> just some programming junk
<ZykoticK9> jon23, clean installs are usually "easier" then upgrading (especially twice, in your case)
<jon23> i know i misspelled that :p
<jon23> and I is capitalized
<jon23> im a lil lazy on typing skills
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jon23> Hah
<kissmyassthma> hey all
<Izinucs> !enter | jonathaN
<ubottu> jonathaN: please see above
<Doyle> Q: Has anyone seen the error message: libtool: link: unsupported hardcode properties? Any ideas?
<Izinucs> sorry jonathaN .. that wasn't for you..
<a94060> haha,i like the dont use enter as puncuation
<kyubutsu> tab complete ftw
<whiterabbit1337> ^_^
<a94060> i know i spell like a noob,but sorry for using enter as punctuation
<a94060> !enter | a94060
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > a94060
<ARandomNub> Can anyone walk me through updating my video drivers? xD
<Kentrel> How do I open up port 80 for incoming connections using iptables?
<a94060> IdleOne, what does that do? I didnt get anything
<airtonix> jon23, a94060, its annoying to try and piece together someones request of r help with information that is fragmented over four thousand seperate messages which are then interspersed with three hundred other peoples messages
<IdleOne> a94060: the bot is tired lately
<kyubutsu> ARandomNub: system>adminitration>hardware drivers   easy does it
<a94060> Alrighty,apologies airtonix
<IdleOne> a94060: basically it tells you to use /msg ubottu !factoid
<ARandomNub> kyubutsu: Thx :D
<IdleOne> a94060: when you are searching for yourself that is
<leagris> Kentrel usually iptable -A INPUT -dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<airtonix> a94060, so apart from being facists, there is a practical reason for desiring messages on one line.
<IdleOne> airtonix: heh
<Kentrel> leagris, OK, thanks I ad something similar but was giving me errors. I'll try that
<ubottu> a94060, please see my private message
<a94060> alrighty,thanks IdleOne . Ill keep messages on one line. And alright airtonix ,that makes sense. Finally got the private message
<airtonix> a94060, not just you.
<acerimmer> ARandomNub:
<corpse> im planing on building a box with all my hard drives in it and run it as a file server for all my other computers in the house. Is this a possible/good idea?
<ARandomNub> acerimmer: Hey :D
<Kentrel> leagris, that doesn't work, even when I fix iptable->iptables
<Doyle> corpse: it's a great idea. Read up on file servers and hard drive redundancy to ensure you don't put yourself in a situation where you can loose all your data. The question isn't really ubuntu related though.
<a94060> corpse, of course this is possible. You can make it into a raid (make it appear as one drive, or you can make them multiple network shares
<kyubutsu> i believe there is a #server channel
<Doyle> corpse: hint: google "linux raid 10 file server" and you should get some interesting stuff.
<corpse> a94060:  yeah i have 6 harddrives (3tb total) that will be seperated for differnt storage use
<corpse> Doyle: thank you, ill go look around on that. Is ubuntu server ed somthing i would want to use for this?
<a94060> corpse, if you plan to use them all, then you may not want to RAId or anything, ubuntu server would work since its nice and stripped down
<heizenburg> hi guys
<IdleOne> hey heizenburg
<heizenburg> ???
<Babalabon> I am really impressed with windows 7 taskbar, in ubuntu can you make it respond in the same way??
<heizenburg> thanks making sure everyone could hear me
<corpse> a94060: exelent. downloading it now. is it ok running applications off a file server?
<a94060> corpse, you can. But it would add "clutter" to it
<leagris> Kentrel iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<alket> Babalabon: what do you mean by "respond" ?
<a94060> you may also want to look on how to set up samba. sorry for multi spacing message
<corpse> a94060: got ya, i was hoping to have nothing but the OS on each computer then everything installed and backed up on the server
<whiterabbit1337> Might want to use the state option with that
<IdleOne> a94060: may I message you?
<a94060> sure IdleOne
<Babalabon> alket: well, grouping of the applications you have opened.
<alket> Babalabon: yes i think there is Docky and AWN that act same
<leagris> Kentrel, whiterabbit1337 is right, add state and so on. Bette use a script like Shorewall that keeps your configuration in readable and organized config files.
<masclic> hello
<whiterabbit1337> Hola.
<masclic> ¿alguien habla castellano?
<alket> hello masclic
<masclic> estoy en españa
<Doyle> corpse: depends on you. Do the research. If you want, you can also look into other distros like freeBSD or openSUSE, though they have a bit of a learning curve above ubuntu
<leagris> !es > masclic
<ubottu> masclic, please see my private message
<kyubutsu> docky depends on mono.. i prefer awn
<vicsar> hello my internet connection is extremely slow and i don know why. Ideas on troubleshooting?
<karrot> Does anyone have any ideas why my computer will just freeze up for like 5 minutes?
<alket> kyubutsu: me too
<vicsar> @maslic aqui no pero en #ubuntu-es si
<karrot> que guapo!!
<masclic> estoy usando el xchat ¿es lo mejor que hay para linux?
<IdleOne> !es | masclic
<ubottu> masclic: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<masclic> yo usaba mirc para el windows
<masclic> !es
<xangua> no please, don't bring them to u-es :S
<karrot> ?
<Doyle> karrot: Viruses! PC-bola... no cure, format now to save yourself. When it freezes up, what process does the system monitor indicate is using the most cpu cycles?
<masclic> ok, i now speak en english
<masclic> is the xchat the better irc client for linux
<a94060> Compared to what masclic ?
<NewWorld> masclic:  Most popular graphical one
<masclic> i intall ubuntu finish now mi first
<karrot> Doyle: I don't believe that it is a virus, I've reformatted it at least 8 times with the same problem
<kyubutsu> !best | masclic
<Doyle> masclic: depends on your preference... ir use irssi
<ubottu> masclic: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vicsar> @maslic try Smuxi, i use it
<acerimmer> arandomn
<masclic> i use mirc in windows and i see most complete than xchat
<Chuck27> y
<IdleOne> masclic: depends what you need in a irc client. xchat is what most people use for a GUI client. there is also irssi ( text client ) and a few others
<a94060> karrot, maybe an internet problem? firewal possibly?
<alket> masclic: i prefer pidgin with some plugins for IRC
<karrot> alket: you can use pidgin for irc? That's awesome!!
<masclic> what is this server? the xchat connect automatic, i use the irchispano server always
<masclic> but i see this is a bigger english server
<karrot> a94060: I dunno, it's within my LAN, and it's weird because If I am copying a file through samba i can see it stop on the client, and then looking at the server with iptraf going, i can see the server stop, until I hit a keyboard button
<IdleOne> masclic: this network is called Freenode
<NewWorld> masclic:  You mean channeL?
<alket> karrot: even empathy, but i prefer pidgin
<vicsar> My internet connection is extremely slow and i don't know why. Ideas on troubleshooting?
<karrot> alket: is there some way to get empathy out of my message center?
<NewWorld> vicsar:  Maybe you using IPv6? Before I disabled that my internet was ultra slow
<buttons840> hi, i have the latest blender binary (alpha version) in my local folder, i put a sym link (which i don't know a lot about) to the binary in the local folder, but it wont run because it's not running in the right path (if that makes sense, i'm not good with the terms); any suggestions?
<Doyle> karrot: it could be anything. Your logs may indicate something, but if you can replicate the freeze, try having the system monitor open so you can see what process is taxing your system.
<alket> karrot: I didn't removed it, so sorry i don't know
<vicsar> @NewWorld i will double check but i don't think so
<a94060> karrot, May sound random,but this used to happen to me. Make sure your heatsink is sitting properly on your processor, it could be that it was overheating as in my case
<karrot> Doyle: which logs? I tried looking in /var/syslog or something like that, i cannt remember
<buttons840> what's a symbolic vs a regular (i guess?) link?
<NickyB> heyas
<vicsar> @NewWorld not it is ignored
<a94060> buttons840, the two types are symbolic and hard links. From my knoweledge a sym link is like the way windows links
<karrot> a94060: I'm starting to think it might be something like that, because it's a nettop that has no fan...
<Doyle> karrot: google "ubuntu log view" you'll get a list of the logs somewehre in the first few results
<MACscr> i know this might sound like of dumb, but is there a system restore like feature that windows has, but for ubuntu
<histo> buttons840: symbolic vs hard link
<NewWorld> vicsar:  Was it faster before?
<NickyB> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<MACscr> basically im going to try to get my third monitor to work and if i screw things up, im hoping to be able to restore my configs/settings
<MACscr> easily
<vicsar> @NewWorld yes, 800+ up 250+ down
<histo> buttons840: let me get you a link explaining
<histo> a94060: that is not correct
<ZykoticK9> MACscr, not currently really - the file system by Sun/Oracle xfs does have a very similar restore option however (so maybe someday)
<NewWorld> MACscr:  Can't think of anything like that... you could backup the relevant files though
<NickyB> hey so why would my router have a different mac address listed than what I see in ifconfig?
<karrot> how can I install gnome on 10.04 server.  I can just do apt-get install gnome, or should I get some modified gnome or something?
<vicsar> @NewWorld i just cant understand what changed
<Doyle> vicsar: does the system monitor indicate a high amount of network bandwidth all the time? Are you using torrent software? Do you use Electric Sheep? If it's wireless, login to your routers webmin and make sure no one is stealing bandwidth.
<ZykoticK9> MACscr, sorry that ZFS not XFS
<a94060> buttons840, ln -s <destination> <linkname> should be the way the link should be created,googled it
<NewWorld> vicsar:  What did you do recently to do with system settings? Or with the router/network-interface?
<a94060> if you are trying to make symlink
<buttons840> a94060, yes, i read the man page
<Izinucs> karrot: for a full desktop.. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop .. that'll get you gnome and all the associated programs
<a94060> alrighty buttons840
<histo> buttons840: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310834 look at kpatz description
<NewWorld> vicsar:  Have you tried another operating system on the same connection?
<bruce> help! anybody here w/ grub2 experience?
<karrot> Izinucs: thanks so much..... I suspected I needed some package
<a94060> !grub2 | bruce
<ubottu> bruce: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vicsar> @NewWorld that is the weird part, i did not change anything. No one else is using my bandwith it is wired.
<Jordan_U> !anyone | bruce
<ubottu> bruce: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NewWorld> vicsar:  Have you tried any other OS on this network?
<vicsar> @NewWorld nope, i only use linux
<Doyle> vicsar: done any bandwidth tests lately? May be an ISP issue.
<bruce> ok. did a stupid thing...load 10.04 on my laptop (great). then loaded it on a usb drive. grub joined them both on a single menu. how do i separate them?
<leagris> Are there any up to date (Lucid) howto/documentation on setting up LTSPs fat clients?
<vicsar> @NewWorld but i have used other browsers, i use Firefox primarily
<NewWorld> vicsar:  You could try booting to a livecd of a linux distro... or a windows Live CD (they exist) and seeing if it's an issue with your primary OS or the network.
<buttons840> histo, thanks; that was my problem, i was using hard links
<NewWorld> vicsar:  Did you try measuring your speed quantifiably, like with speedtest.net?
<buttons840> can i undo a apt-get build-dep ?     like an uninstall or purge?
<vicsar> @Doyle when i teest the speed it gives me the expected results but that speed is not reflect on normal browsing
<classvoid> vicsar, mine had that problem too - my dsl router was causing the problem
<anthony_> hi how can i install skype on my ubuntu 9.10
<alket> bruce: does it make problems, or is just listing ?
<Josesordo> hello all
<classvoid> vicsar, errr well I run a 4 router setup - so really my dsl modem
<classvoid> is there a universal keyboard shortcut in ubuntu gnome that opens the terminal app
<Doyle> vicsar: I have the same issue, often I have to power cycle my router, or do a browser refrsh.
<Josesordo> at least I could install ubuntu 10.04 LTS with the CD cuz the upgrade from 9.10 failed.. haha
<paranoidandroid> Hey guys could I get some help with mounting an external hdd
<bruce> alket: i want to be able to boot from the usb drive yes, but independent of the laptop
<Doyle> classvoid: checkout guake terminal
<NewWorld> vicsar:  I had that and it was because IPV6 was enabled. Try disabling it in Firefox via about:config
<classvoid> Doyle, mine is because of the verizon firmware, I was going to flash it with actiontecs - i reset it and I got 3mb/s then a day later it started garbage again
<vicsar> @Doyle Aclassvoid, i have recycled my router/modem... probably a reset is in place
<anthony_> do we have skype on ubuntu
<a94060> anthony_, yes
<bruce> alket: i currently cannot boot the laptop w/out the usb drive present
<anthony_> how can i install it
<Jordan_U> bruce: Add "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" to /etc/default/grub
<a94060> sudo apt-get install skype
<vicsar> @Doyle @Aclassvoid, bummer i might need to call my ISP
<a94060> paranoidandroid, what type of filesystem?
<classvoid> vicsar, yes I had to physically connect to my dsl after resetting modem/router and reconfigure it and it worked fine
<anthony_> it wont work
<paranoidandroid> ntfs
<paranoidandroid> i can pm the error message
<Josesordo> a question, to Install ATI driver (from their web page) here..I need to uninstall the ATI Linux Proprietary Driver?
<bruce> Jordan_U: Lemme look. hold on...
<alket> anthony_ go to www.skype.com/en
<classvoid> then I just used my original router connected to the dsl router/modem to handle the network via internet port
<arand> anthony_: a94060: That will require medibuntu, I think, but you could use the deb provided on the skype homepage.
<leagris> NewWorld, when I had no IPv6 I used to alias net-pf-10 off and got ride of IPv6 system wide. Now using Sixxs IPv6 ayiya tunels and radvd on my lan, so I now need and use IPv6 :)
<anthony_> ok thx
<Jordan_U> bruce: Reading your other comments it seems that may not be what you want (and certainly isn't all you want)
<Chaorain> Hi, I have a problem. When I installed Ubuntu I added a patition to /usr/lib/mythtv it was supposedto go to /var/lib/mythtv There is data in both directories. Is there a good way to fix this?
<alket> anthony_ here is complet link http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/
<bruce> Jordan_U: what do u mean?
<vicsar> WELL I thnak you all for the time. i have to go to bed now but i will call my ISP tomorrow. Might see you again
<a94060> arand, im pretty sure its included
<Doyle> Chaorain: for convenience you might consider simply making a link
<classvoid> vicsar, k sometimes it's me, sometimes it's verizon so eh
<a94060> I lied,just checked
<Doyle> vicsar: good luck
<Jordan_U> bruce: The problem is that the system on the flash drive installed grub to the mbr of your internal drive, and is still configured to do so when there are grub updates.
<fluorine> Chaorain: do you mean to say that you had meant to mount your partition on /var/lib/mythtv? then just edit your fstab.
<NewWorld> leagris:  I just experienced and read that IPv6 can have a problem where it takes ages to resolve DNSs.. so it appears that you're internet is slower, but it's only that DNS issue. I disabled it and voiila; all good
<vicsar> @classvoid yup, that would be RACSA in my case
<vicsar> @Doyle Thank you
<justinlilly> anyone familiar with an issue in byobu which prevents ctrl+s from working?
<justinlilly> works in emacs from normal terminal, but doesn't work in emacs from within byobu. thoughts?
<Jordan_U> bruce: Since grub needs both the portion in the MBR, and the portion in /boot, when you try to boot without the external plugged in grub looks for its /boot and can't find it (because it isn't there)
<bruce> Jordan_U: that's correct. So I need to add grub to the usb drive and change the entry on the internal drive...
<Jordan_U> bruce: First, boot into the system that's on the flash drive and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc". That will ask a few questions, leave all but "install devices" at their default (some will be blank, that's fine).
<paranoidandroid> i have a problem mounting an external hdd, could someone help?
<bruce> Jordan_U: are you going to be here for a bit? I'd like to try that now....
<Jordan_U> bruce: Then, boot into the system on the hard drive and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc -pcritical" which will just re-install grub to the internal drive.
<Jordan_U> bruce: Yes, I will be (though I may be in and out, so if I don't answer for a few minutes just wait).
<bruce> Jordan_U: cool. will be back in a few... cya...
<leetsweden> :P
<DatTape> what is the ubuntu default l/p
<DatTape> when u install it
<DatTape> to get on it
<pinPoint> man! its nice to have my dell mini running 9.10. I just looks cool!!!
<alket> DatTape what is I/p
<quiescens> login/password
<quiescens> and, its whatever you entered when it asked you to choose a login and password
<alket> DatTape it's what you have choosen, but in live cd username is ubuntu and there is no password
<Josesordo> How I can change root password?.. I just recently installed this ubuntu :D
<bastid_raZor> !root | Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<alket> pinPoint i really like to have dell mini with ubuntu but i can't get it beacuse i live in the country where it's not shipped
<Josesordo> mm I see.. but in older distro.. I could change root user password.. xD
<bastid_raZor> Josesordo: it is not support in this channel.
<alket> Josesordo: If you have root previleges and want to change your password, just go to System / Preferences / About me
<brandon__> how do i open a rar file with linux
<alket> brandon__ sudo apt-get install rar
<bastid_raZor> !rar | brandon__
<ubottu> brandon__: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<fodder70> use synaptic search unrar, two options one is free
<Talelo> hijos de puta
<Josesordo> brb..restarting
<Izinucs> !language | Talelo
<ubottu> Talelo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Talelo> ok
<JackStoner> !rules | JackStoner
<Sp0tter> if you had 4  500gig hard drives to setup your linux desktop, what raid or configuration w ould you use, and what file system(s)?  mainly for development usage
<ubottu> JackStoner, please see my private message
<alket> !rules | alket
<ubottu> alket, please see my private message
<alket> just curios :P
<Doyle> Sp0tter: 10 if your card supports it... my preference
<Sp0tter> software raid
<Sp0tter> sorry shold of specified
<Doyle> !rules | Doyle
<ubottu> Doyle, please see my private message
<Babalabon> is there any way to put the window buttons on the other side in ubuntu 10.4
<bastid_raZor> !controls | Babalabon
<ubottu> Babalabon: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<alket> Babalabon yes there is an easy way with http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<todkon> anyone know if there's a way to enable "genius" for iPhone through Rhythmbox?
<IdleOne> alket: http://alturl.com/x5d6 just as easy and no need to install anything
<alket> IdleOne yes of course but i prefer ubuntu tweak
<NiteSnow> Hello, I'm having an issue with the RTL8185 Wireless card in my laptop I ran lsmod and it's using the wrong driver and it won't let me connect to wifi I'm running 10.04 x64
<karrot> how can I use irc through pidgin?
<todkon> karrot: go to accounts  and enable an irc login
<todkon> its pretty straight forward with pidgin
<Izinucs> karrot: why would you want to .. it's a good IM client but is terrible at IRC
<todkon> I agree with Izinucs
<NiteSnow> yeah xchat is far better
<todkon> or irssi
<Izinucs> or iriis
<Izinucs> what todkon said :)
<NiteSnow> eh irssi is a bit primitive and hard to use for most users
<alket> Izinucs: it's not that badd  , it's has pluggins that make it better : Xchat Chats, IRC More, IRC Helper. ..
<bsmith093> is there something that will md5sum a crapload of files and delete the dupes
<todkon> it is the "the client of the future" according to their website header
<karrot> Izinucs: just gonna give it a try? See if I like it
<bsmith093> or in some way find the dupes
<pinPoint> alket: that sucks
<bruce_> Jordan_U: u still here?
<Izinucs> NiteSnow: primitive no. but hard for most users .. yea.. you have to get use to it.
<bsmith093> quick please its alomost mignight in new york and i want to get to bed
<todkon> and like most open source/free software, there's endless documentation, tutorials, and howtos
<Jordan_U> bruce_: Yes
<NiteSnow> Izinucs, by primitive i mean it's command line based
<todkon> command line will nevar dieeee!1
<NiteSnow> Nope
<NiteSnow> Does anyone know anything about the RTL8185 on Ubuntu 10.04
<bruce_> Jordan_U: I'd like to let everyone here know that Jordan_U is a freakin' genius! (in other words...it worked) Thanks.
<NiteSnow> cause it is giving me issues
<Izinucs> NiteSnow: ah.. yes.. I don't consider that primitive though.. irssi with screen is unbeatable when you're diagnosing things and need to shut down the gui
<Jordan_U> bruce_: You're welcome :)
<NiteSnow> yeah true
<karrot1> haha! I'm using pidgin!
<karrot1> that's karate right there
<NiteSnow> Izinucs, i use irssi through putty when im not at my home pc :D
<bruce_> Jordan_U: how is it that you know how to do that, but when I looked it up on the ubuntu.org they didn't....
<bastid_raZor> !cookie | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bruce_> ubottu: was that sarcasm?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NickyB> would anyone know why my hwaddr in ifconfig is different than what I am seeing on the router?
<NiteSnow> ubottu know nothing !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NiteSnow> ubottu knows nothing !*
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brayden> Izinucs, the problem with running irssi if your'e in a console is it takes up the whole screen and consoles cannot multi task, you'd have to connect to your PC through another PC via SSH or telnet to be able to multi task, or else irssi will steal your whole screen and you can't diagnose anything
<karrot1> that bot knows far more than I
<Flannel> brayden: screen
<Flannel> !screen | brayden
<ubottu> brayden: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<brayden> Flannel, ohhh
<Izinucs> brayden: that's why you use "screen"..
<sine> guys
<brayden> I never heard of it, i only ever used putty for that sort of stuff
<sine> i cant find my trashcan
<sine> on kk
<karrot1> Can anyone help me with why my computer just freezes until I press a key on the keyboard?
<Izinucs> !screen | brayden
<Flannel> brayden: This runs serverside, so you'll still use PuTTy
<brayden> k
<brayden> I barely use linux anymore. only for running IRCds. it's so sad, i used to be fairly good with it.
<NickyB> would anyone know why my hwaddr in ifconfig is different than what I am seeing on the router?
<alket> sine: right click on gnome panel and then Add to Panel and search for Trash
<sine> alket: thanks pal i got it
<alket> sine:np
<shayisaac> emm ... let see today ... anyone with FireWire and KINO knowledge?
<shayisaac> there are few solutions given yesterday to me ... but still failed
<shayisaac> siGh
<Izinucs> shayisaac: yea.. mine hasn't worked since 8.04 :(
<shayisaac> Izinucs, erk ... adoi ... urs one is external card or built-in bro?
<Izinucs> shayisaac: 3rd party internal
<shayisaac> Izinucs, i believe that it is a PC - rite coz my one is external card as i'm using a notebook
<shayisaac> Izinucs, i juz want to make this ubuntu able to read the hardware
<todkon> I noticed in the last 2 Ubuntu releases, they obliterated ctrl+alt+del to restart Xorg
<todkon> what's the new binding, if there is one? I keep accidentally pressing it every few months
<Izinucs> shayisaac: it's a VIA VT6306
<bastid_raZor> todkon: you could use alt+SysRq+K
<NiteSnow> Does anyone know anything about wireless cards here ?
<Josesordo> Where is the menu.lst of the GRUB 2 in ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<Izinucs> !wireless | NiteSnow all I know about them --->
<ubottu> NiteSnow all I know about them --->: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NiteSnow> LOL
<NiteSnow> i checked their already
<todkon> bastid_raZor: sweet, thanks, I must have pressed that a few times.. >_>
<NiteSnow> joeshowradio, /boot/ look there
<Josesordo> I did it already.. /boot/grub/ but dont exit the menu.lst file o_O... weird
<shayisaac> Izinucs, owh. anything that u did try and can suggest for me to try?
<NiteSnow> Josesordo, you would think it should be where it's suposed to be
<rednFL> Hi anyone have errors on exiting - lucid l
<rednFL> ?
<Loshki> Josesordo: menu.lst is gone, 10.04 runs grub2, the config is completely different...
<Loshki> !grub | Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<karrot> I have the worst, most unsolvable problem ever
<Izinucs> shayisaac: It's been several months since I've tried and my memory has faded.. I seem to remember a package in the repos.. search ieeee1394
<Loshki> !grub2 | Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Josesordo> mm let me test with sudo upgrade-grub ..
<RProgrammer> Does anyone's firefox crash when going to this site?: http://www-igm.univ-mlv.fr/~lecroq/string/node15.html
<Josesordo> another question, I installed the ATI driver from ati.com, but after reboot.. there is message about Propietary drivers for Linux.. and sais is not activated
<Loshki> RProgrammer: works fine in my 3.0.16 on 8.04 LTS
<RProgrammer> How about 10.04
<Loshki> RProgrammer: I couldn't tell you, I'm running 8.04...
<RProgrammer> ok
<Loshki> RProgrammer: usually it's due to some add-on. The only way to tell is to remove them one by one, sorry...
<RProgrammer> I get "Segmentation Fault" on stdout
<rednFL> rprogrammer nope seems to work fine on mine - opened in LL
<RProgrammer> And some message from glib about str array asserts failing
<rednFL> rprogrammer - I am using 3.6.3 -
<MACscr> is there a gui that works for p7zip on a 64bit system?
<Aji-Dahaka> I have motorokr headphones.  They are working great as output devices, but the control buttons aren't doing anything.  Is there a way to get the controls working?
<RProgrammer> I think it's an OpenJDK/IcedTea problem
<rednFL> rprogrammer - have you seen what updates may be available - I dont know - but I link fine - wireless - on an old p4
<MACscr> also, what the name of ubunto 10.4? I see people talking about stuff like hardy and intrepid, etc, but i have no idea what the name is for the current version
<RProgrammer> Anyone using 10.04 with the latest Firefox and OpenJDK from the official repositories?
<RProgrammer> MACscr: Lucid
<MACscr> RProgrammer: thanks
<rednFL> macscr  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<rednFL>                 - the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010 and supported until April 2013.
<rednFL> 	
<rednFL> seems faster than 19.04
<RProgrammer> This site also does it: http://www.kccommunications.com/htdocs/oui.htm
<rednFL> little slower loading but faster otherwise
<Devrethman> Is there a way to input funny characters (i.e. ä) in a terminal?
<MACscr> sry, i should have noted the answer last night, but what is the recommended way for unraring files?
<tju8896> hello
<caprajax> need help with openoffice
<MACscr> i thought 7zip would be the answer, but it doesnt have a gui =/
<RProgrammer> apt-get install unrar-free
<RProgrammer> or apt-get install unrar
<Izinucs> !unrar | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<fodder70> MACscr use synaptic search unrar, use the free one
<Loshki> MACscr: the names go alphabetically, which helps to remember them...
<MACscr> Loshki: thanks
<caprajax> need help with openoffice!
<enav> hello.... im learning about UWF...   but i got a quick question... all ports are blocked by default???
<cc_will> hi all, may I ask if anyone else using ubuntu 10.04 LTS has noticed that the icons situated right on the main panel bar (top right) drift to the left resulting in a visible gap ...
<Loshki> enav: I think so, to make it easier to configure, but I don't use it myself...
<ARandomNub> Can anyone direct me to a guide for installing wine/ or tell me how to do it?
<ARandomNub> ;)
<enav> i dont even understand the meaning of gap... i google it but i still not understanding that term
<Loshki> !wine | ARandomNub
<ubottu> ARandomNub: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<enav> ARandomNub  why you want to use wine?
<cc_will> ... a significant space on the panel between the (time/date/calendar) utility and the (icons/power buttom metaphor)
<cc_will> button*
<ARandomNub> enav: I've got various different windows appications I may or may not find useful
<wasabi_> is there anyway to rebind empathy's window close key from ctrl+w to esc?
<wasabi_> i've been googling this and the only thing i've seen are comments about how absurd that request is
<datakid> I've checked out a django app from github. can I just put it into /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages? or is it better form to change my python path?
<enav> ARandomNub  my personal opinion is that wine is unstable... i just install virtualbox to run windows app onder win Xp... everithing work like a charm
<enav> ARandomNub but the final choise is yours
<wasabi_> btw why did empathy become the native client for ubuntu instead of pidgin?
<ARandomNub> enav: I'll try wine, see what goes :)
<datakid> wasabi_, I think it was with 9.10
<enav> ARandomNub  alright to install wine is easy... just open software centre and type wine
<ARandomNub> I did :)
<wasabi_> yea it was
<ARandomNub> enav: for instance, I just ran Steam and it loaded without error :)
<ARandomNub> No font issues, or anything :D
<genmaxima> Hey
<Blurpeace> Hello, I'd like to install a virtual OS of Windows XP on my Ubuntu 10.04 system
<genmaxima> thunderbird does not seem to open on Lucid upgrade
<Blurpeace> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<genmaxima> it was working for a while
<CogitoErgoSam> !virtualbox | Blurpeace
<ubottu> Blurpeace: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<wasabi_> datakid, i saw that with 9.10 but at the time it didn't matter cause i wasn't chatting as much. but now that i start to use empathy more and more, i find it a bit annoying to have to ctrl+w to close window instead of the normal esc prevalent with many im clients
<enav> ARandomNub steam is already coding a version for ubuntu
<ARandomNub> enav: I know, but this is just one of many apps :)
<Blurpeace> <3 CogitoErgoSam I'll take a look
<enav> ARandomNub very good
<aendruk> Can I turn my 32-bit Ubuntu installation into 64-bit without having to do a fresh installation?
<wasabi_> datakid, so i guess the only way to remap it is to edit the source and compile my own version right?
<Tw|sT> Good evening everyone.   On Ubuntu 8.04.3-LTS, I had XDMCP & vnc4server configured to push GDM logins to VNC connections.  For some reason, I can't seem to get this to work under Ubuntu 10.04-LTS.  Does anyone know what the differences are in respects to getting that going again?
<enav> ARandomNub  after install wine you will se a new chose on your menu relat to wine
<bastid_raZor> aendruk: no.
<ARandomNub> enav: Is Winetools the thing where I get a list of stuff, like direct x and etc?
<enav> ARandomNub   yep
<ARandomNub> enav: Thought so; I'm checking thatn ow.
<wasabi_> datakid, the empathy channel didn't seem very happy when i asked about this so it leads me to believe that there isn't any options for it
<enav> ARandomNub but up to DX9.b
<CogitoErgoSam> Tw|sT, what kind of error are you getting.  Authentication error at GDM login, or xauth error?
<zoran119> hey people
<emprameen> hello person
<enav> wasabi_"the empathy channel didn't seem very happy "  LOL
<wasabi_> well i did ask
<wasabi_> and they said why? ctrl+w works fine
<zoran119> i have a ubuntu 8.04lts running as a virtual machine under hyper-v and a couple times a day the time would get stuck in a 5 second loop
<zoran119> any idea on how to fix this?
<wasabi_> i asked if there's a way to remap it and the answer was deal with it
<wasabi_> it's not pidgin
<datakid> wasabi_, you will note that ctrl-w is also how to close windows in IE, Chrome, Chromium, Firefox, Xchat....
<datakid> it's also pretty standard
<datakid> you may not have come across it before, but the empathy mob didn't just pull it out of nowhere
<enav> wasabi_   i read some where that pidgin is hardcoded and unstable... that is the main reason of the chenge...  any way i think empathy is kinda ugly in many ways  i just stay with pidgin... indeed  im using pidgin to IRC right now
<CogitoErgoSam> wasabi_, I assume you only want it remapped for that one program, right?  Otherwise you can remap it for the system in the control panels
<wasabi_> no i understand, but usually there's a way to remap the function to another key
<voss749> enav, I just use chatzilla
<wasabi_> yea i just want to remap empathy
<wasabi_> enav, pidgin has a filled called accels and that as gives you remapping functionality
<wasabi_> oops has a file*
<CogitoErgoSam> wasabi_, I think the problem here is that a lot of these programs delegate the control of window-management functions to gtk libraries
<CogitoErgoSam> so you probably can't remap it in empathy because empathy isn't managing that functionality
<wasabi_> CogitoErgoSam, understood
<enav> ARandomNub  ok let continue... after install wine you will be able to install windows program with a simple and dangerous double click ... like M$ does
<ARandomNub> enav: I know
<ARandomNub> enav: When I run wine tools, it tells me to direct it to a file to install
<mihir> hello friends
<ARandomNub> enav: Last time I used wine tools, I opened it through Terminal and I got a big list
<CogitoErgoSam> wasabi_, you could do a kind of work-around by hooking a script to the key combo, like through compiz.  Within the script you could probably find the right window and close it.
<XpL0Z> hi
<hmw> i moved partitions with the live cd but tha first partition is now "sda2" - is this just a bug / how can I manipulate the MBR to make the partitions appear in order (i want to dd a system and would like to prevent adjusting fstab, etc)
<XpL0Z> idk
<wasabi_> CogitoErgoSam, that is a good suggestion. i will give that a try
<Tw|sT> CogitoErgoSam: It's simply refused to connect (I'm using UltraVNC Client v1.0.6.4)
<wasabi_> thanks!
<mihir> i am getting message of malware affected your system and the virus is of windows
<pakete> hi all
<CogitoErgoSam> Tw|sT, which vnc server are you using
<emprameen> hello, pakete
<pakete> mihir: it is because you haven't upgraded via new update kit
<enav> hey wasabi_  check this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkHJKakHMpo
<pakete> can anyone suggest what should i do with crazy plymouth?
<mihir> how to upgrade
<pakete> how to reconfigure it?
<wasabi_> enav, lol
<enav> wasabi_  Wazaaaaaaaaabeeee
<pakete> mihir: just type in your console" sudo -s do update kit malware delete
<pakete> i forgot the command to reconfigure plymouth, please help!
<CogitoErgoSam> Tw|sT, pm me and I can try to help
<pakete> it doesn't show any splashy screens on boot up!!! what a...
<pakete> please suggest what can be done with plymouth
<ynk> hello people.
<daniel> hello do you guys know if its possible to get a stack like mac os in docky for ubuntu
<alket> hello ynk
<CogitoErgoSam> daniel:  I'm pretty sure theres a docky one, and I am positive there is for AWN (Avant window manager)
<CogitoErgoSam> daniel:  err that's avant window navigator, not manager
<pakete> Daniel: yes it is possible, but first you will have to upgrade your update kit
<pakete> because if you have malware, you can'r use a dock
<ynk> anyone have experience with installing eclipse? it seems it doesn't really "install" per say. you just download the tar.gz and extract it to a folder. i'd like to INSTALL it.. but i don't want the version from Synaptic.
<piffer> anyone here running snort 2.8.6 on Karmic?
<pakete> ynk: try update kit
<CogitoErgoSam> pakete stop giving out crap advice
<daniel> pakete can you show me how to upgrade the update kit.....i thought linux was malware safe for the most part
<pakete> Cogito: well maybe anyone can finally give me ANY advice on plymouth?
<CogitoErgoSam> daniel:  Don't listen to him he's spouting the same gibberish crap to everyone's question
<alket> !ban | pakete
<ubottu> pakete: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<daniel> CogitoErgoSam ok thanks
<ynk> pakete: excuse my ignorance, but you'll have to be a little more descriptive than that. what did you want me to do?
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk:  Ignore him.
<pinPoint> is it possible for me to migrate my settings from gnome to like flux/black-box? Like in gnome my wifi automatically connects upon login but fluxbox/blackbox fails
<mihir> what to type in terminal root@mihir-laptop:~#
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk he was giving wrong advice because he was getting emo over not having his question answered
<pakete> can anyone advice ANYthing on plymouth????
<ynk> CogitoErgoSam: haha, that's hilarious.
<ynk> thanks for the heads up.
<pakete> seems like you just watch for trolls, no real support on this channel so far
<CogitoErgoSam> pakete if someone knew they'd say it.  Deal with it and either wait for someone or go elsewhere
<enav> pakete troll are normal some times here... they login here just for fun
<pakete> Cogito: join windows
<Blurpeace> Alright, CogitoErgoSam, I've got the VM software up, but I've hit a snag.
<pakete> first
<CogitoErgoSam> !kick pakete
<pakete> enav: agree 100%
<pakete> Ban CogitoErgoSam!
<mihir> what to type in terminal root@mihir-laptop:~#
<Blurpeace> How do I eject the CD Drive during installation, Cogito?
<pakete> Cogito is hidden fan of #windows channel
<pakete> undercover
<CaptainTrek> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<enav> mihir what is your question ???
<CogitoErgoSam> Blurpeace, what's the snag?
<pakete> plymouth...what is the command in console to reconfigure it? please advice - it is so simple
<pakete> but i forgot...TIA
<pakete> helo!
<mihir> i want to update malware kit and for that i have typed sudo -s in terminal and it asked me password after that it asked me root@mihir-laptop:~#
<CogitoErgoSam> pakete http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+configure+plymouth
<Blurpeace> CogitoErgoSam, because I have an upgrade disc, I need to insert my old OS's disc.
<Blurpeace> But the drive won't eject.
<Blurpeace> Probably because it's mounted on the virtual machine.
<piffer> what is a good hashing tool for ubuntu? I want to hash some files, so that I can verify that they have not changed later on..
<pakete> Cogito you link me to malware site
<Blurpeace> Any way to rectify this? :)
<pakete> whhy?
<pakete> Ban Cogito!
<CogitoErgoSam> Blurpeace, you can mount an iso
<Blurpeace> BTW, someone should probably kick him.
<pakete> Cogito spreading windows malware...it is why we have to upgrade update kit urgently
<Blurpeace> So I'd have to convert my discs into ISOs, Cogito?
<alket> MANY BOTS HERE
<Blurpeace> Huh, that's bothersome. :\
<pakete> by the way, some kreepy dev changed the ability to sudo -s, as i promised before lynx release. but noone actually solved Plymouth problem....
<pakete> why?
<pakete> anyone give simple advice without malware please?
<mihir> i want to upload screenshot how i can
<piffer> .. nevermind just found md5sum
<hmw> pakete: because you payed to little
<pakete> piffer: use update kit
<CogitoErgoSam> Blurpeace, its just one possible fix; I'm sure there are other ways.  I don't think I have the best picture of your full setup though
<tony_> Hey, cool guys. What's the terminal command for replacing directories, even those under /usr/?
<alket> pakete: you are malware here, please ban your self.
<Flannel> pakete: Please stay ontopic and helpful, thanks.
<pakete> hmw: payment's under way, use update kit!
<mneptok> alket: please be polite.
<Flannel> CogitoErgoSam: Please be polite.  Linking to that site, or even to google, as support is not helpful.
<hmw> tony_: what are you trying to achieve?
<tony_> I am trying to update /mozilla/ in Supertuxkart.
<pakete> Cogito is undercover troll from #windows
<tony_> c:
<mihir> can anyone help me how to upgrade malware kit
<CogitoErgoSam> Flannel:  That was in response to his repeated spamming of people with questions, and after I asked him to wait for someone who knew the answer and not spam.
<CogitoErgoSam> Flannel:  Regardless though, I stopped even talking to him, so its a moot point
<andypea> Is anyone here familiar with preseed/automated installs?
<Flannel> CogitoErgoSam: I don't care whether he's spamming or not, it doesn't allow you to be rude to anyone.
<pakete> mihir: just type as i said before...but don't think it is possible anymore...if you use Lynx
<pakete> try Koala - may help
<tony_> hmw: I'm updating /mozilla/ in Supertuxkart. I tried mv -u but that didn't really work.
<Flannel> pakete: Stop being misleading and offtopic.
<hmw> !sudo | tony_: you might need permissions. You can always use sudo to get elevated rights, but you need to take care.
<ubottu> tony_: you might need permissions. You can always use sudo to get elevated rights, but you need to take care.: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<pakete> Lynx is getting as much malware as windows now
<CogitoErgoSam> thanks
<Blurpeace> Nice.
<alket> thank you Flanel
<Blurpeace> >_>
<Flannel> mihir: What is "malware kit"?
<Blurpeace> CogitoErgoSam, trying to install Windows XP Pro with an upgrade disc on Ubuntu 10.04
<mihir> i have typed as you said but what to write at root@mihir-laptop:~#
<CogitoErgoSam> Blurpeace, the win xp disc is an upgrade one?
<Flannel> mihir: What are you trying to do?
<Blurpeace> Yeah, but I have my prior OS disc.
<pakete> mihir: there is no malware kit - there is update kit that eliminates malware
<Blurpeace> So I just need to insert that and I can install.
<tony_> ubottu and hmw: Sorry, sorry, yes, I used sudo as well, but the command didn't work, it told me that the directory was already there, so I think I am supposed to use a different command for replacing a directory. I'm alright, though, I'm only doing this to replace a directory under a game.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CogitoErgoSam> flannel and mihir:  Ignore that, it was the bad advice from pakete
<pakete> ubottu sucks
<CogitoErgoSam> flannel and mihir:  he keeps telling people that all their problems are malware and they need some kit
<tony_> ubottu: Awww, don't insult yourself!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hmw> tony_: i see. I am not sure, how to do it properly, but moving the old directory out of the way (perhaps dirname.OLD) and then simply using cp -r should do the trick then.
<Blurpeace> Should probably +b him. :\
<hmw> lol@ubottu
<Blurpeace> Cogito, yeah, it's an upgrade disc, but if I can insert my prior OS disc, it'll install fine.
<mihir> cogitoergosam: how to upload screenshot
<Blurpeace> Works the same as a regular install.
<tony_> hmw: I'll give it a shot. Thanks very much, I'll report back later.
<CogitoErgoSam> !pb | mihir
<ubottu> mihir: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pakete> is there anyone who is a spec in Plymouth?
<pakete> please no link to malware sites
<Flannel> pakete: Its best to just ask your question.
<pakete> i did ask a question: type it again: no boot splash on restart
<CogitoErgoSam> Blurpeace, quickest and surest bet is to probably just burn one of them to an image so you dont' need to swap at all
<CogitoErgoSam> Blurpeace, it wouldn't take very long
<Blurpeace> how do you mean no swap?
<Blurpeace> id theoretically have to use two ISOs, regardless
<pakete> swap is for malware kits only
<pakete> who knows anything on plymooth malware? please advice
<enav> pakete what are you talkinga bout
<CogitoErgoSam> Blurpeace, I think I'm misunderstanding your situation.  Which OS is installed on the disk right now?  How many cd drives, etc
<alket> pakete I know plymouth malware
<Devrethman> Awesome, ubuntu just installed GRUB with an incorrect video configuration.
<Devrethman> and now my desktop can't boot
<pakete> enav, do you know how to reconfig plymouth - i have no boot splash since i installed final lts
<pakete> ?
<Jordan_U> alket: Please don't feed the troll
<alket> Jordan_U I'm trying him to focus on me so can leave others alone
<mihir> this is my pastebin url http://pastebin.com/aSXdibC2
<enav> pakete http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+forums+plymouth+configuration
<Flannel> He's taken care of guys, go back to your regularly scheduled support :)
<brah-> Jordan_U calling someone a troll is hardly productive, if anything you're only making the situation worse, this individual is a person just as you are
<mihir> it was a screenshot of malware attack
<Blurpeace> Cogito, I am currently running Ubuntu 10.04. I have one CD drive. I have installed VirtualBox and am attempting to install Windows XP Professional. Because I own an upgrade disc, during installation, I must insert my prior OS disc (I own a Windows 98 full install disc) to continue. I cannot eject my CD drive to replace the XP disc with the 98 disc so I cannot continue with the installation.
<Devrethman> Okay seriously, ubuntu just melted my desktop's bootloader.
<Blurpeace> How do I eject the drive so that I can swap the discs, Cogito?
<Devrethman> Like, I can't see anything.
<Devrethman> I installed with the alternate CD, cause I figured "what kind of linux distro is going to be arrogant enough to think it can tetect my video settings in the bootloader"
<Devrethman> and lo and behold, grub loads, and my screen starts flashing pink and broken
<CogitoErgoSam> Blurpeace:  You can burn one of the windows cd's to an image on your computer.  Then, it gets mounted as if it was in a cd drive.  That way, both cd's will appear to your system to be mounted.
<Devrethman> and I can't do anything
<hmw> Blurpeace: did you try the "Devices" menu?
<Devrethman> I can hear little "you can't scroll this far" if I mash arrow keys
<mihir> how to delete malware from ubuntu
<enav> mihir  where are you from
<Shoruken> how to shot web
<CogitoErgoSam> mihir:  There really isn't any.  Pakete was making that stuff up.
<hmw> !virus | mihir
<ubottu> mihir: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Blurpeace> hmw, I have not. :\
<mihir> ubottu: i am getting error while using firefox
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> mihir: Which error?
<Blurpeace> Cogito, how would I go about converting my 98 disc into an ISO?
<mihir> i have a screeshot tell me how to upload
<enav> im pretty sure "mihir  and other 3 user"  are bot just spaming stupid questions
<Urda> #ubuntu-server is dead tonight, but real quick. Would anybody know why I would be unable to boot into a fresh ubuntu-server install?
<hmw> Blurpeace: you should be able to unmount the disk in said menu
<adamkex> where is the password file for the chromium browser? .config/chromium/Default/databases/Databases.db ?
<enav> Urda  lol  is not dead  they are busy
<Flannel> mihir: Go to http://imagebin.org/ and upload it there
<alket> Urda: It's not dad, the majority is Idle
<Blurpeace> hmw, presumably not while the installation is running. Besides, I attempted that and it would not unmount.
<Urda> enav: well fark. alket :\
<hmw> Blurpeace: i see... hmm...
<Urda> I've never seen an install do this before
<binare> Urda: mayb some hw probs...
<alket> Urda: does it display error
<Devrethman> How do I make ubuntu not think that it knows what kind of graphics setup I have
<Devrethman> because it clearly has no idea, but thinks it does.
<Urda> alket: nope blinks an underscore for a secod then nothing
<Devrethman> in the bootloader no less
<hmw> Blurpeace: you should be able to mount a second disk, perhaps you have 2 drives and windows accepts the disk on another drive. If that will not work, I doubt making ISOs will help
<enav> Urda  what version of USE are you installing
<hmw> Blurpeace: you should be able to unmount, as far as the drive is not in use, and since you are asked to insert another disk, it's quite weird
<Urda> enav: sorry, 10.04
<ayi> A message popped up on my boot splash screen and quickly disappeared. The message was something like: "One of the entries in fstab failed to mount". Everything seems to be in working order though, and all entries in fstab are mounted(/, /var, /home/)
<Urda> x86
<binare> Urda What's the hw specs?
<enav> Urda on a real machine or virtual machine?
<Devrethman> also, whose idea was it to get rid of ctrl-alt-F1-6?
<shawnboy> Anybody know how to fix MPlayer errors "initializing video filters (-vf) and video output (-vo)"?
<Urda> enav: real machines, identical dell desktops
<enav> Urda intel a guess
<Urda> both boxes are doing it, but I can reach a recovery kernel I think
<mihir> ok i have uploaded in imagebin and nickname is mihir
<Urda> P4 enav
<Urda> Got a recovery kernel online now
<ayi> shawnboy: those are errors?
<Urda> just kidding it died
<hmw> Devrethman: it has not been disabled. perhaps your GPU has crashed seriously.
<lalla> how do i change the boot up? i've customised ubuntu using uck!
<CogitoErgoSam> Blurpeace, I think I found a link that might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216523
<Devrethman> hmw: huh, cause I can hear things from X, and when I try to open vitrual consoles, it turns black
<shawnboy> ayi, yes when I try to play H264 video. The same video works in Movie Player.
<Devrethman> and that's it.
<enav> Urda it runs the installation process normally or jsut is dead after installation?
<Devrethman> maybe my graphics card has crashed... it's been acting a little odd lately
<Urda> enav: install goes great, then it reboots and nothing shows
<demonspork> In Ubuntu 9.10, the longer I run Xorg, the more memory it uses. All the way to the point my system starts reaching Oom conditions and I just simply have to restart. How can I fix this?
<Urda> enav: can't SSH, can't get into it, just a dead screen (monitor goes into powersaving) and on both Dell's
<crunchbang> server irc.webchat.org
<enav> Urda did you check disk integriti?
<adamkex> demonspork: restart X?
<ayi> shawnboy: are you using mplayer from command line or GUI like gmplayer?
<hmw> Devrethman: you might be able to solve your current issue by using SSH from outside?
<Devrethman> If I could get the IP address O_o
<shawnboy> GUI from Apps/Sound-Video
<inhale> hi, i only have a 256mb thumb drive and i want to put netbook remix 10 on to my netbook.   how can i use the 256mb thumb drive then pull the image off an ftp with the netbook on the network over a network cable?
<Urda> enav: I did, and it said it was fine. I'm actually running it again. Memtests on both machines checked out fine too
<Blurpeace> Cogito, I just hope that it recognizes the disc. I'll attempt this tomorrow.
<lalla> how do i change the boot up? i've customised ubuntu using uck!
<CogitoErgoSam> Blurpeace, I just found my win xp CD; I'm gonna double check the right process for makin an image
<CogitoErgoSam> Blurpeace, if you wanna wait a few mins I'm tryin to make one now so I can give you a step-by-step
<shawnboy> ayi, and I have ubuntu-restriced-extras installed, by the way.
<enav> Urda  but my question is did you check the integrity of the CD before intall?
<Urda> enav: I've installed lots of ubuntu servers, but never have I seen computers act like this towards it
<Blurpeace> Really, it's fine, Cogito. Just point me out the program name and I can take it from there. ;)
<demonspork> adamkex, that isn't fixing the problem, it only restarts the entire process. It takes about 48 hours of Xorg running to for it to fill my memory and cause this
<Blurpeace> I'm not a total "newbie", anyway.
<xorwhy> I installed the nvidia restricted driver, and half of the times I boot into Ubuntu it gives me the low graphics mode troubleshooter window. The other half it loads the driver just fine.
<ayi> shawnboy: In you open the preferences/options in the mplayer gui, you can select video out device. Try "xv"
<Urda> enav: matched checksum, and on the one box I checked it before hand.
<ayi> If*
<Urda> only burnt one disk tonight
<inhale> ah nm
<CogitoErgoSam> Blurpeace, sorry if it sounded trite; just wanted to grab your attention before ya logged off
<xorwhy> I have tried installing the driver from Nvidia's website, the results were exactly the same.
 * Blurpeace hugs Cogito.
<enav> Urda very good... that is weird... i never had that problem before... i just got that problem with a beta version
<Blurpeace> It's cool. :)
<Blurpeace> Thanks for the help so far! I'm off for the night.
 * Blurpeace waves.
<ynk> how do i view the files that a package contains before i try to "apt-get insall" it?
<CogitoErgoSam> blur
<CogitoErgoSam> doh
<Urda> enav: I might start fresh again tomorrow, and check all the hardware out again. But these boxes are barely used :\ not identical but close
<lalla> how do i change the boot up during installation? i've customised ubuntu using uck!
<CogitoErgoSam> was gonna ask for his email so I could drop him a line if I found a good solution
 * emprameen pats himself on the back.
<enav> Urda try to remove problematic hardware like RAID cards or extra video cards
<Urda> enav: I've installed lots of 8.04 LTS copies, and was wishing to run 10.04 on these new boxes here at home. No RAID on these guys and the video is onboard
<Urda> I yanked all extra PCI and other drives
<lalla> how do i change the boot up during installation? i've customised ubuntu using uck!
<adamkex> demonspork: well, if it is a memory leak try upgrading version, or upgrade to 10.4 and see if that solves the problem, or you could do the enviroment a favour and switch off your computer once in a while ;)
<xorwhy> The error provided by the low graphics mode prompt is "failes to initialize the nvidia graphics device"
<xorwhy> ^d
<adamkex> demonspork: 10.04*
<shawnboy> ayi, When I go to Video tab in Prefs, and highlight xv, I get error: "interrupted by signal 11 in module: unknown" then crash.
<enav> Urda well maybe something was wrong on installation process because im running USE 10.04 so far so good
<Urda> enav: maybe the disk it is on wasn't burnt right? but that wouldn't make sense if the integrity test was OK
<enav> Urda let me chek something on google
<ayi> shawnboy: that's very odd, try opengl
<Urda> enav: that would be nice, but I've been googling and browsing super user all night :(
<ARandomNub> :/
<enav> Urda normally when disk are bad burned linux installation show some I/O errors  a lot of them
<CogitoErgoSam> well...found the fix for Blur about 3 minutes after he logged
<Urda> enav: I'm not getting that and I can't reach recovery kernel
<ARandomNub> Well this is annoying >_>
<enav> Urda but i recommend to bur important disk at 8X or lower  just to ensure a proper burn
<Urda> enav: I'll try that again tomorrow I suppose
<shawnboy> ayi, exact same result.
<ARandomNub> Why can't I boot from DVD into Windows setup?  Constantly says "Bootmngr misssing", even though I can see it inside the DVD -.-
<enav> Urda hang on let me chek something i saw at google
<Urda> enav: sometimes if I boot the LIVE CD, enter the kernel there, and reboot it works for a brief moment
<adamkex> demonspork: i am off, have a good day!
<demonspork> later
<enav> Urda btw is a PC really?
<ayi> shawnboy: what if you pick x11?
<Urda> enav: these are going to be re-purposed dell PC's
<shawnboy> ayi, actually now it does that after a few seconds of being open, without changing anything. I didn't know it was this bad!
<shawnboy> ayi, I tried a different format just for test--an avi. same erro about initializing video filters and video output.
<ayi> shawnboy: try from command line, e.g: "mplayer -vo xv myvideofile.mpg"
<shawnboy> ayi, it successfully played an OGV file using that method. Now I'll try H264
<dragontech> hello i am very new to ubuntu and linux
<dragontech> i am having problems getting my gf's laptop to work online
<dragontech> it was working before
<Urda> enav:  last thing I see is running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done. Then 9 times out of 10 nothing happens. But now I do have a recovery console up
<dragontech> but now it won't recognize my wireless network
<shawnboy> ayi, HEY. It works. That's something. But does that give you a clue what's going on when I start from GUI or how to fix?
<Streetboys> !PING
<ubottu> pong
<enav> Urda i think the console and sheel is good... maybe is a bug related with graphics
<dragontech> i tried to plug in the ethernet cable to see if that works but no luck
<Urda> enav: :( darn
<enav> Urda im reading this on launchepad logs
<Streetboys> !ping
<ayi> shawnboy: your mplayer GUI is segfaulting for some reason, i.e writing outside it's memory. You could try a different mplayer GUI
<Urda> enav: well I was able to go through recovery kernel and now I have a login
<dragontech> it received an ip address on the ethernet cable but i am still unable to view web pages
<enav> Urda recovery kernell give you a crappy grapich performance really?
<shawnboy> ayi, I thought that GUI was MPlayer. So the GUI is separate? MPlayer is CLI?
<Urda> enav?
<dragontech> her laptop is using ubuntu 9.10
<dragontech> can anyone help
<enav> Urda i mean recovery mode give you a low video performance like lag video or somthing like that?
<Urda> enav: no
<Urda> enav: normal console but it seldom boots into it right
<Urda> enav: I usually get a blank screen and the system halts
<enav> give your grapic card model
<todkon> is there an actual command to allow the update manager systray icon popup within a systray external of Gnome? (ie. Docker within Openbox)
<enav> sorry
<Urda> enav: it's on board so IDK
<aurilliance> When I updated to ubuntu 10.04 my touchscreen is no longer detected - touching the screen makes the cursor jump all over the place and System > Administration > calibrate touchscreen has disappeared. Anyone know how to fix this?
<enav> Urda give me your graphic card model
<enav> Urda give me your mother board model
<crdlb> todkon: there is no icon by default anymore, but the notifier process is update-notifier
<ayi> dragontech: are you able to ping your router?
<Prez00> weird, whenever I used to build kernels for Ubuntu I would get initrd.img.. file created when I used, sudo make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers i tried now in 10.04 with latest kernel, not initrd.img and kernel panic when trying to boot 2.6.33.4 on Ubuntu 10.04
<todkon> crdlb: if I put that within my autostart.sh, would it do anything useful for me?
<Urda> enav: it is a DELL e210882
<dragontech> yes
<shawncm217> I'm starting to build a dedicated Linux box. Is Intel or AMD more friendly to the Linux community, either in compatibility or support of the community?
<ayi> dragontech: are you able to ping an internet address like google.com?
<Tidus> shawncm217, either or
<Tidus> depends on your tastes and budget
<crdlb> todkon: it will pop up the update-manager when there are updates, just like it does in gnome
<Tidus> intel...amd... chances are its going to work
<dragontech> no
<todkon> crdlb: sweet, that's exactly what I wanted. Thanks a lot! :)
<ayi> dragontech: are you able to ping 193.213.112.4 ?
<adamkex> shawncm217: i prefer intel
<Tidus> i'm more of an AMD person, due to budget restraints
<dragontech> no i receive a host unreachable error
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<enav> ye ye ye
<aurilliance> When I updated to ubuntu 10.04 my touchscreen is no longer detected - touching the screen makes the cursor jump all over the place and System > Administration > calibrate touchscreen has disappeared. Anyone know how to fix this?
<ayi> dragontech: but other machines on the LAN is able to ping internet addresses?
<RProgrammer> I can ping it
<dragontech> yes the computer i am on is on the same network
<ceh421> crunchbang help here?
<ActionParsnip> !crunchbang | ceh421
<ubottu> ceh421: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<JackStoner> ceh421: ask
<ayi> dragontech: type "route -n" paste output on pastebin and post link
<enav> Urda  dude give the the hardware specifications from a web site of your mainboard because i cant see where this is.... i hate those complicated websites to fin hardware related information
<dragontech> how do i do that
<Urda> enav: I'll see what I can digg up
<enav> Urda good boy
<ActionParsnip> Jackstoner: crunchbang isn't supported here :)
<ayi> !title
<ActionParsnip> Howdy dcgstudios
<ayi> dragontech: check the title
<ceh421> i installed crunchbang on sdb1 (bootable and active) it seems as though it did not install a boot loader - sda1 (win7) boots fine if i tell bios to boot it, 2 questions, is there a way to boot to the installed crunchbang from the bootable cd, 2 can i install lilo from the bootable cd or do i need to boot to the installed crunchbang
<dragontech> when i typed "route -n" i received a kernal routing table
<CaptainTrek> ayi: try !topic next time
<Urda> enav: I have no idea what board this DELL box has, I'll start my troubleshooting up in the morning again with a clea rmind
<disappearedng_> hey if I do dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<usbkey> and it still says device not found is it gone?
<Urda> enav: thanks for the help though
<ActionParsnip> Ceh421: crunchbang support is in #crunchbang ,not here
<Flannel> ceh421: #crunchbang can help you
<shawncm217> Thank you for your responses. I wasn't sure if either company had shown support or opposition to the Linux community. It sounds like they're about the same.
<ceh421> ty
<enav> Urda you need to find out that information to check incompatibility issues
<enav> Urda bye bye
<starnostar> can anyone here actually recommend preload, i got 8gb ram...never use any of it
<ayi> dragontech: yes, it tells you where the packets go
<ActionParsnip> Starnostar: sure, may as well put it to use
<ayi> CaptainTrek: thanks for pointing that out
<CaptainTrek> ayi: no problem
<starnostar> does it work allright in lucid, are there any problems i should know about it before i install, do i have to start it manually?
<ActionParsnip> Starnostar: or you can not use preload and use more ram as disk cache
<ActionParsnip> Starnostar: nope just install it and it works
<dragontech> ok i have destination 192.168.0.0 gateway 0.0.0.0 genmask 255.255.255.0 flags U metric 1 ref 0 use 0 iface eth0
<dragontech> thats the first line
<naveen519> FlexiStation application is crashing in Ubuntu...
<emprameen> Hello
<starnostar> cool, i think ill give it a shot, and im interested because its automagic, have to set up disk cashes
<starnostar> dont want to set them up
<slimjimflim> hi, i'm trying to use my webcam in flash w/ firefox. it works except every other frame blinks a frame of random pixels.  using flexcam 100 and using 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so firefox' to start firefox.  can anyone help?
<alket> Hello emprameen
<Rondo> hi I'm having trouble figuring out how to empty trash in inserted media. I delete .Trash-1000 but still the device is lacking the free space it should have
<slimjimflim> 9.10
<dragontech> destination 0.0.0.0 gateway 192.168.0.1 genmask 0.0.0.0 flags UG metric 0 ref 0 use 0 iface eth0
<starnostar> or i "heard" it was automagic, like vnstat is supposed to be, it didnt add a cron tab to cron.d when i installed it
<dragontech> is the second line
<ayi> dragontech: it would be helpful to see all the lines, preferably on the pastebin
<ayi> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dragontech> how do i pastebin
<ActionParsnip> Rondo: did you saftely eject the device properly or just rip it out?
<enav> dragontech http://pastebin.com/
<CogitoErgoSam> !pb | dragontech
<ubottu> dragontech: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rondo> ActionParsnip: I have tried several methods ;P
<starnostar> will preload make that much of a difference in my performace, im using regualr spinning disks (drooling over a 30gb ssd for os though)
<dragontech> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> Rondo: if you safetly remove it syncs the partitions and the space will be released, as well as syncing the trash. I'd try an fsck
<enav> dragontech that is to paste long text output and jsut give us the web link to chek it out
<dragontech> do i paste the route -n from her laptop or mine
<ayi> on the broken one
<dragontech> ok thank you
<ayi> actually, do both
<ActionParsnip> Starnostar: sure. Hdds are mega slow compared to ram
<Rondo> ActionParsnip: had no problems in ubuntu 9.10 but now kubuntu 10.04 the "safely eject" option does not do this
<enav> ActionParsnip about 100 times
<starnostar> and one final question, once i get my ssd for os only, will i even need it anymore, or will it make it even more godly faster (or ssd = fast, ssd+preload = uber faster?)
<ActionParsnip> Enav: unless you get one of those pci-x sd card readers ;)
<starnostar> and if anything goes wrong with preload, i can just apt-get remove --purge it right? its not one of those services that are a giant pain to get rid of?
<dragontech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434721/
<ActionParsnip> Rondo: i'd ask in #kubuntu too then. Not sure what kde does with stuff like that. Could try the eject command on the disk after unmounting the partition (will need sudo)
<dragontech> thats hers
<QuiltPants> Hi all, I've just set up my first ubuntu home server and tried to follow this tutorial: http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/07/how-to-configure-apache-linux/. I seem to be having some issues when trying to access any of the test sites from my dev machine. anyone know why?
<ActionParsnip> Starnostar: indeed, its just a package and service
<Tidus> so I like what they have done with the ubuntu netbook launcher
<ayi> wouldn't it be both cheaper and faster to buy lots of RAM and put the OS and applications on a ramdisk?
<lock> hello
<Tidus> except one small thing
<ayi> 30gb ssd sounds expensive
<starnostar> kk, thank you actionparsnip, you have been incredibly helpful
<enav> QuiltPants acces using hat SSH?
<dragontech> this is my computers "route -n" http://paste.ubuntu.com/434722/
<enav> QuiltPants acces using what SSH? **
<Rondo> ActionParsnip: yes the kubuntu channel is generally pretty dead. fsck might be the key, reading man now \(@_@)/
<ActionParsnip> Ayi: you can, puppy has an option for that ;) there's also a guide on how to do it in ubuntu too but its more involved
<Tidus> on 9.10 i liked how external volumes (like external hdd, cdrom devices, etc...) were in their own column on the right side of the screen instead of under "Files and Folders"
<ayi> dragontech: is that the broken one?
<QuiltPants> enav: hi, do you mean accessing the site via ssh? or the server? I'm accessing the server via ssh
<aurilliance> When I updated to ubuntu 10.04 my touchscreen is no longer detected - touching the screen makes the cursor jump all over the place and System > Administration > calibrate touchscreen has disappeared. Anyone know how to fix this?
<enav> QuiltPants  very good what is the problem then?
<dragontech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434721/ is the broken one
<QuiltPants> enav: but just trying to type http://site1/ into my browser
<ActionParsnip> Starnostar: np man. Its fun to try stuff :)
<enav> QuiltPants and?
<enav> QuiltPants i mean what happens next?
<QuiltPants> enav: well i've done everything on the server, but when typing in http://site1/ into the browser i get the error connection has timed out and the address changed to http://www.site1.com
<QuiltPants> enav: sorry typing slowly here :)
<QuiltPants> enav: i'm also a linux noob
<enav> QuiltPants  dont worry
<enav> QuiltPants i guess apache is ready, and no firewalls right ?
<ayi> dragontech: See, the default gateway is different on the two..
<starnostar> just googled it, appearently preload hasnt worked since like 9.10, this post was from 3 weeks ago
<QuiltPants> enav: nope don't think so
<starnostar> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9106588
<dragontech> yes i just realized that and went into the connection manager
<enav> QuiltPants  lets go privatechat
<QuiltPants> enav: cool
<dragontech> i am resetting her ip address configuration
<ayi> dragontech: good idea
<dragontech> i am still trying to figure out why her wireless is not working
<ayi> dragontech: use the same approach to diagnose it
<dragontech> her system doesn't even show the ssid
<[mike]> anyone out to help someone with open ati driver and kms settings?
<dragontech> it doesn't connect to the router
<dragontech> it shows the wireless is turned on
<mneptok> QuiltPants: do you have a local DNS ebtry for "site1?"
<mneptok> *entry
<ayi> dragontech: what does "iwlist wlan0 scan" give you?
<dragontech> it just says no scan results
<ayi> dragontech: has wifi ever worked?
<dragontech> yes
<mneptok> dragontech: does the WAP broadcast the SSID? you can "see" the access point from other machines?
<dragontech> yes
<ilian> hello, I recently upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04
<ilian> encountered a problem
<ayi> dragontech: do you have an idea of what made i stop working? distro upgrade perhaps?
<ayi> it*
<ilian> flash could not install
<ilian> this is the message that I get when I try to install/upgrade
<dragontech> i have no clue but she doesn't update unless i am around
<dragontech> and she called me at work to let me know she couldn't get online
<mikelifeguard> Is an ubuntu desktop supposed to have sshd installed and running?
<dragontech> is there a way to reset the wifi adapter
<bobbyyu> Hey guys, anyone here still using Ubuntu 9.10?
<emprameen> does anyone mind helping me figure out how to access usb connected arduino?
<ilian> It says I have broken package and needs to be fixed
<ayi> dragontech: you could reload the driver.. or reboot? :p
<ilian> also that flashplugin-nonfree is in very bad state and needs to be reinstalled
<dragontech> i have rebooted 4 times no luck
<ayi> dragontech: what does "iwconfig" output?
<ilian> Can anyone help with a problem with flash.  It occured when I upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04?
<ayi> ilian: what occurred?
<ilian> Everything was good except for flashplugin
<ilian> it says there's a broken package and that it needs to be fixed.  Also, flashplugin-nonfree is in very bad state and needs to be reinstalled.
<ayi> ilian: reinstall it then
<ilian> I'm not an experienced user and don't know how to do this other than with the package manager.  It doesn't work!
<mikelifeguard> ilian: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<ayi> where packagename is flashplugin-nonfree
<CogitoErgoSam> ilian:  You can also manage packages from Synaptic if you're not comfortable with the command line.
<MeXTuX> I'm trying to configure the ethernet card with a static IP address. I edited the /etc/network/interfaces file and when I rebooted Ubuntu got the IP address from my 2WIRE router. For some reason it is not using /etc/network/interfaces settings : ( . I'm using Lucid Lynx
<willvarfar> a clean install on a laptop (previously used ubuntu on same laptop without any problems); every time the machine starts, it defaults to a us keyboard, I have to go add my native mapping using a keyboard layout button in the tray in the top-right; how do I get it to realise I don't have a US keyboard?
<SwedeMike> MeXTuX: set the static address in network manager instead, if you edit the files you need to disable network manager.
<dragontech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434729/
<dragontech> thats the iwconfig on the broken laptop
<ilian> it does not work...I get the same error as always
<ayi> dragontech: silly question: is wireless enabled when right clicking network manager applet icon?
<dragontech> yes
<[Screamo]> Anyone having problems with 10.4 Randomly logging you off?
<ilian> What is the "Broken" filter
<ilian> how do I locate broken packages
<ilian> ?
<ilian> Installing, reinstalling, nothing works, very frustrating
<ayi> ilian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ayi> there's a section on broken packages
<enav> ilian calm down buddy
<ilian> I try to calm but it's frustrating when you're new to something
<jumbers> I'm having an odd problem with my server. I'm getting overheating warnings printed to my console, but the CPU is at a reasonable temperature
<jumbers> http://pb.jnumbers.com/4
<[Screamo]> Anyone else? having problems with 10.4 Randomly logging you off?
<jumbers> The other odd thing is that it says it's overheated and then says the temperature is normal within the same second. Also, it prints this exactly every 5 minutes
<SwedeMike> [Screamo]: you're sure that it's not something crashing? and it's 10.04, not 10.4
<dragontech> the broken laptop is using the broadcom B43 wireless driver
<[Screamo]> SwedeMike, its happened like 5 times in the past hour, everytime i was using a different app
<ilian> I have an error that I can't fix.
<SwedeMike> [Screamo]: so it could be the X server or window manager crashing, you have no idea?
<ilian> Any way that I try to install flash gives me the same error.
<[Screamo]> not really SwedeMike
<[Screamo]> well
<[Screamo]> its like if i had just hit the log out button
<ilian> Even the package manager has a do not enter sign on the task bar with an error message
<[Screamo]> i can log right back in, tho everything i had open gets closed
<bullgard> What does »mmc« stand for in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/drivers/mmc/? Meet-Me_Conference, Microchannel_to_Mainframe_Connection, Microsoft_Management_Console, Mobile_to_Mobile_Call, MultiMedia_Card, Multimedia_Collaboration, multimedia_command_set, Multimedia_Memory_Card?
<kyubutsu> [Screamo]: update your system
<[Screamo]> ehhh
<ilian> Preconfiguring packages ...
<ilian> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--remove):
<ilian>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<ilian>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<ilian> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot2> ilian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilian>  flashplugin-nonfree
<ilian> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dragontech> any ideas on how to fix the wireless?
<dragontech> tried rebooting
<SwedeMike> [Screamo]: did you do any checking in dmesg or X-server logs or something?
<dragontech> and tried removing and reloading the drivers
<kyubutsu> SwedeMike: i think it's an xserver bug
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<slimjimflim> hi, i'm trying to use my webcam in flash w/ firefox. it works except every other frame blinks a frame of random pixels.  using flexcam 100 and using 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so firefox' to start firefox.  can anyone help?
<shai> Hi :) I'm using Ubuntu on as a VirtualBox guest, and for some reason, some tabs on my GNOME Terminal don't have the cursor flashing (can't see it at all), so it is very hard to know where I am on the command line. Tried to use 'reset' and 'clear' and those don't work. What else can I try?
<ActionParsnip> Slimjimfilm: is there a newer driver for it online?
<slimjimflim> ActionParsnip: idk
<slimjimflim> it's kind of a no name brand
<ilian> Can someone check http://paste.ubuntu.com/434732/ and help me out...that is the error I get in terminal or anywhere else when I try to install flashplugin...I haven't been able to use flash since my upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> Slimjimfilm: lsusb ,will tell you what it is exactly
<ahmed> hi
<slimjimflim> ActionParsnip: Bus 002 Device 008: ID 04fc:0561 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Flexcam 100
<slimjimflim> also known as flexicam i think
<[Screamo]> SwedeMike, i get this right before it logs me out: [ 1813.181053] nautilus[1824]: segfault at 38 ip 00ba0d5a sp bff80900 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2000.0[b22000+3cd000]
<ActionParsnip> Ilian: tried reinstalling the package? Or force installing the deb? You may have to edit some files in /etc/apt to make ubuntu forget its installed so you can reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> Slimjimfilm: ok use the hex id to find guides and/or bugs
<SwedeMike> [Screamo]: segfault is an indication of a bug or memory error. if you get this in different applications it's most likely a hardware problem.
<ActionParsnip> Slimjimfilm: tried a different browser?
<Msk> Hi
<[Screamo]> well actually i get this right before ragnarok-desktop kernel: [ 2108.133961] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: nouveau_channel_free: freeing fifo 1
<Msk> please any one please help me to configure yahoo server in empathy and pidgin ..
<[Screamo]> then it kills my pppd the same second then logs me off
<slimjimflim> ActionParsnip: yea i tried opera.  it works fine with cheese, but and if i do the LD_PRELOAD business, it works in camorama too
<slimjimflim> so i know the camera is running
<slimjimflim> seems like a problem with flash compatibility
<slimjimflim> also works in vlc
<cocoa117> how can i use tar --exclude="$RECYCLE.BIN"?
<cocoa117> <cocoa117> i tried above, but didn't work
<dragontech> would upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 possibly fix the wireless issue?
<SwedeMike> [Screamo]: I wouldn't use the term "logging off", it indicates intention, this is rather a program crash.
<gnuskool> iwe
<Msk> please any one please help me to configure yahoo server in empathy and pidgin .. i am using ubuntu 10.04
<kyubutsu> sounds like nautilus is crashing the xserver
<SwedeMike> [Screamo]: and if I were you I'd dial back the performance settings in my BIOS to see if that helped, could be a cpu/memory problem.
<[Screamo]> lol
<[Screamo]> i cant get into the bios
<ActionParsnip> Slimjimfilm: i'd see if there are any bugs logged. Maybe its firefox being bad with ram causing the flicker
<gnuskool> zambezi vulture
<[Screamo]> this is a custom built comp
<ActionParsnip> Slimjimfilm: if you use a 64bit OS you could try 64bit flash, may help
<slimjimflim> 32bit
<slimjimflim> ActionParsnip: what did you mean by hex id?
<[Screamo]> before i put ubuntu on it had a intel splash screen, now it just boots right into ubuntu, cant get into ios at all
<slimjimflim> [Screamo]: did you try del and F1-F12?
<kyubutsu> [Screamo]: do  ubuntu-bug nautilus  and see if you can file a bug report on launchpad
<[Screamo]> slimjimflim yea i tried everything for about 25 reboots
<dragontech> brb
<slimjimflim> [Screamo]: you might want to check the docs for your motherboard
<ActionParsnip> Slimjimfilm: read the output, it says ID: e3ad:45aa ,or somesuch. That identifys the chip uniuely and can be used in websearches
<slimjimflim> make sure you're hitting the right key
<[Screamo]> ive only had it for about 2 hours, it was made by a local computer store, judging by the p4 im guessing its at least 5 years old =/
<slimjimflim> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> Slimjimfilm: yours will be different. I just puched a random hex value as an example
<slimjimflim> [Screamo]: look up the model number of the motherboard to find out the cmos/bios key
<slimjimflim> or brute force it
<ActionParsnip> [Screamo]: P4 is a nice chip range
<[Screamo]> meh
<kyubutsu> well.. thats not too ubuntu specific now
<gnuskool> zambezi vulture
<[Screamo]> well a 1.7ghz single core is sorta outdated =/
<CogitoErgoSam> [Screamo], my 1.6 centrino laptop seems to handle lynx ok :)
<freeunix> ding ni ge fei!!
<shazbotmcnasty> [Screamo], this computer is brand new and it's 1.6 centrino
<shazbotmcnasty> and it's a desktop :<<<
<ActionParsnip> [Screamo]: outdated means nothing. If it does its task at a reasonable speed and is faultless then its fine
<freeunix> exit
<[Screamo]> shazbotmcnasty how many cores?
<[Screamo]> =/
<shazbotmcnasty> [Screamo], centrino
<shazbotmcnasty> one
<[Screamo]> =/
<ActionParsnip> [Screamo]: if all its for is web browsing then its more than enough, isn't it?
<KittyBoots> Hello all!  Please don't haze me as I am not a total noob, but not an expert either.  I have difficulty wording my questions in a way that is not offensive to technical experts.  I don't want to waste your time with unclear questions, just please try and resist being a jerk to me.
<wildbat> is there is any good C interpreter in the repos?
<[Screamo]> well really this is just to serve music+video and interwebz to my other comps/xboxs
<ActionParsnip> [Screamo]: therefore outdated is nonesense. Its up to the job it needs to do.
<Monona> How well is real-time kernel working in 10.04?  I'm doing audio production, and still using Hardy cuz I heard real-time kernel wasn't working.
<kyubutsu> you could just ask KittyBoots
<Flannel> KittyBoots: you won't need to worry about that here.  Just ask your question :)
<[Screamo]> now all i have to do is remeber how to automount these hdds at boot
<[Screamo]> =/
<Flannel> wildbat: gcc is the 'standard' C compiler
<CogitoErgoSam> [Screamo], what file system
<ActionParsnip> Wildbat: install build-essential ,you now have a c and c++ compiler
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | [screamo]
<ubottu> [screamo]: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wildbat> Flannel, ActionParsnip no i wana a interpreter not compiler ;p
<_mike_> Hello, can someone have a quick look at my graphics setup and see if this looks right?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/434737/
<[Screamo]> ext4
<intok> 9.10, can't get external ntfs volume mounted via usb or 1394
<ActionParsnip> Monona: try it. You can always choose the regular kernel and uninstall the real-time one if its bad
<[Screamo]> why cant someone write a ntfs-config tool for ext* =/
<CogitoErgoSam> intok here's a line from one of my ntfs lines in fstab if you wanna try to emulate it
<CogitoErgoSam> /dev/sda2 /media/vista ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<KittyBoots> I am trying to view HD video files that my camecorder is recording, I want to edit them as well.  I either do not have the proper codec to view them, or my lappy just doesn't have enough processing cycles to do what I want to do.  I have been googling and looking on forums (I have not posted anything) but I have not been able to pinpoint any specific information that will get me on the right path.  I am here for advice on what I should do?
<ActionParsnip> [Screamo]: you can mount them using /etc/fstab .its a well documented file
<Monona> ActionParsnip:  Real-time kernel works fine under 8.04.  I could upgrade then downgrade if it's not working, I suppose.  I just don't want to fix what isn't broken.
<[Screamo]> ActionParsnip, lol yes i know, this would the 5th time i think of having to do this for 3-4 hdds at once, and all this year =/
<ActionParsnip> Intok: there are ntfs config tools in the repos
<[Screamo]> im just to damn lazy/cant concentrate
<ActionParsnip> [Screamo]: then have a backed up fstab file you can copy bits out of then, makes sense
<CogitoErgoSam> KittyBoots:  There are a lot of options out there...I'm not a media type necessarily, but a large amount of codecs can be found bundled in the repositories.  A question, though: is your laptop the only computer, or do you have a faster desktop?
<[Screamo]> ActionParsnip, how about ill give you the UUID's of them they are all ext4 and you output them for me =/
<ActionParsnip> [Screamo]: because I'm on a G1 phone so it'd take me forever. Can you please cease punctuating with =/ ,its really redundant
<KittyBoots> CogitoErgoSam, my lappy is all I've got.
<[Screamo]> oh muffins..
<dragontech> back
<ActionParsnip> [Screano] if its ext4 then just copy a line which is currenly in the file and change the uud and mount point, should be ok
<ActionParsnip> *uuid
<ceon1> ciao
<Monona> KittyBoots: Have you installed the restricted video codecs?  The howto is here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<KittyBoots> CogitoErgoSam, I have just recently upgraded to Lucid.  When I was on 9.10 I remember trying towatch some HD video and I found a codec that emabled me to, but I have not been able to find it this time around.
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> have a question : I want my gnome terminal in ubuntu
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> to use keybindings of a unix box
<CogitoErgoSam> KittyBoots, check out the link Monona posted; that package incorporates a whole bunch of different codecs
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> like just a right-click for copy and left click to paste
<KittyBoots> Monona, I have but I think I need another one specific to the format I am trying to view that is not included.  The format is *.mts which is AVCHD.
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> Do I use gconf-editor to change key mappings for gnome-terminal?
<dragontech> anyone have any ideas on fixing wireless problems
<KittyBoots> CogitoErgoSam, Monona; I already have them installed.
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> any answers ?
<Hidden> !register > ThinkCigar
<Monona> KittyBoots:  Do you have "libavcodec" specifically?
<KittyBoots> CogitoErgoSam, Monona; I have been using FFMPEG to convert from *.mts to *.avi, but it is a grossly long process, and if I can find a way to just work with *.mts that would be great.  Some of my friends have been telling me to give up and go to Windows or Mac, but I cant bring myself to giving up on Linus.
<neurohack222> hey all, am real new to ubuntu, just installed it the other day and set up an ampache server today... would like to do other things like webhosting and email server, was wondering if anyone could recommend any good sites to learn about how to do these things
<ayi> KittyBoots: handbrake is awesome
<KittyBoots> CogitoErgoSam, Monona; Let me check.
<CogitoErgoSam> KittyBoots, right now I'm checkin "apt-cache search codec" to see if any of em match what you need
<CogitoErgoSam> you can run it too though
<KittyBoots> CogitoErgoSam, What is that?
<CogitoErgoSam> KittyBoots, a list of packages in the repository, as of the last time your system checked.
<Flannel> neurohack222: https://help.ubuntu.com/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/community, specifically for webserver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  and the help page (first link) has a "server guide" section, that talks about a lot of server stuff (including email)
<j800r> hey guys, i have an issue regarding messengers. I substituded Empathy for Pidgin cause Empathy was too buggy, however, whenever i use the indicator applet to change my status it disables my accounts in pidgin saying i signed in from another location. :|
<CogitoErgoSam> KittyBoots:  Try running this: "apt-cache search codec | grep video" and see if any of em look like what you need
<tony__> Yeah everything worked out!
<j800r> anyone know how to fix that problem :\
<CogitoErgoSam> KittyBoots, specifically "libdv4" looks like it might be helpful
<tony__> hmw: If you're there I'm now I'm working with xpadder to set up my Wired Mad Catz controller. I followed all instructions but I can't get the buttons to type letters in gedit.
<BunnyFF> Hello all, I currently have a RAID 5 setup using IDE SATA, can I change my BIOS setting to AHCI without loosing my data?
<j800r> no one? :|
<tony__> I have set up the buttons, given them assignments, and saved all profiles and key sets.
<KittyBoots> Monona; I did not have it installed and I am installing it now.
<tony__> Mm, I'll start over.
<Monona> KittyBoots:  Also, what program are you using?  I don't know so much video editing, but I hear Blender is good.
<uczen>  hahaha
<uczen>  ale dupa
<uczen> nie chuja
<uczen>  nie ad siew
<uczen> isjadf
<uczen> as
<FloodBot2> uczen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uczen> dojf
<uczen> asjkg
<uczen> [asdpjg
<scheng> hi, anybody ever install some FX docuCentre c3000 printer driver on ubuntu?
<dragontech> does anyone know how to get a kodak esp7 to work with ubuntu
<`blackmk4`linux> does anyone know how to view an x11 ssh connection on osx
<clarnist> hello guys
<clarnist> I have a trouble in qtcreator in ubuntu 10.04
<scheng> FX -> Fuji Xerox
<clarnist> when I launch it its start a big while
<clarnist> how can i speed this app?
<KittyBoots> Monona, I am using VLC for viewing, I am trying Cinelerra, Open Shot Video Editor, and Kdenlive for editing, I have not tryed Blender ( I thought it was just for CG?), I am using FFMPEG for video conversion, and WinFF which is a GUI for FFMPEG but I don't know how to customize presets so that the terminal command I use can be one of the options in the GUI (are you able to  teach me how to make it a preset?).
 * MACscr_lappy starts day 3 of trying to get 3 monitors to work on my ubuntu system =/
<tonyb_> Nope. Didn't work.
<coz_> KittyBoots,  if the presets require commands  take a look at this text file I put together for ffmpeg    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/FFMPEG
<tonyb_> May I have some more help with my Xbox controller, please?
<Fireking300> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=118
<Fireking300> Is there going to be a 10.04 release of that soon?
<j800r> does no one know how to fix this issue with pidgin? :| empathy is just way too buggy to use, even though it's better intergrated :\
<KittyBoots> CogitoErgoSam, Monona; libavcodec & libdv4 are both already installed .
<Flannel> Fireking300: I imagine there would be.
<dragontech> does anyone know how to get a kodak esp7 to work with ubuntu
<Fireking300> Alright I hope so.
<Fireking300> Has multiseat become deprecated?
<Flannel> Fireking300: No
<Fireking300> oh alright good. :)
<ChangeOfHeart> Hello :)
<tonyb_> Hi!
<KittyBoots> coz_; Thank's!
<ChangeOfHeart> Does anyone know how to access your ubuntu files while in windows? i can access my windows from ubuntu but i have not found the filepath for ubuntu within windows !
<coz_> dragontech,   not sure actually  but take a look here   http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<coz_> KittyBoots,  was that something you wanted  those commands ??
<tonyb_> There are known Linux mounters, but my attempts to get them to work were unsuccessful.
<tonyb_> (Linux mounters as in programs in Windows mounting Linux filesystems)
<dragontech> also i am having problems with my gf's computer it won't recognize my wireless router but my laptop works fine
<ChangeOfHeart> :S
<coz_> tonyb_,  I also have found none that work as described  on windows
<intok> CogitoErgoSam http://pastebin.com/m23TKzpy
<dragontech> her system is using ubuntu 9.10 with the broadcom b43 drivers
<MACscr_lappy> is anyone in here succesfully running 3 monitors with ati video cards?
<ChangeOfHeart> 3 D:
<tonyb_> I guess I just use Ubuntu to move files back and forth. It's tedious. Maybe someone else can develop something that helps with doing this.
<coz_> MACscr_lappy,  not me :)
<Jordan_U> ChangeOfHeart: I don't think that windows supports ext4 (Ubuntu's default filesystem).
<ChangeOfHeart> Thanks Jordan_U :)
<tonyb_> Can anyone help me with my Xpadder (Xbox 360 controller) issue?
<scheng> hi, i'm installed the printer driver ,but i couldn't get colored page print. somebody know why?
<[Screamo]> hmmm
<[Screamo]> how do i add things to the boot menu in 10.04?
<tonyb_> Boot menu?
<quiescens> grub
<tonyb_> As in Startup applications?
<tonyb_> Oh.
<tonyb_> What kind of things?
<KittyBoots> coz_; It helps, but I am trying to use WinFF, which is a GUI frontend for FFMPEG, and I want to add the following preset: ffmpeg -i input.mts -vcodec libxvid -b 18000k -acodec libmp3lame -ac 2 -ab 320k -deinterlace -s 1440x1080 output.avi  I am trying to make it generic by replacing the input and out put file with wild cards so that the GUI will do this action to anyfile I put into it.
<[Screamo]> yeah wasnt sure if it still used grub, in 9.10 it always flashed grub loading, doesnt do that now
<[Screamo]> like i have 2 9.10 installed on 2 other hard dirves
<[Screamo]> drives
<[Screamo]> would like the option to boot into them if this istall messes up or something
<quiescens> screamo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#User-defined%20Entries
<coz_> KittyBoots,  mm I will have to study this a bit... I have not put presets into winff before
<quiescens> oh, and you have to either hold shift while its booting to show the menu
<tonyb_> It doesn't show boot options for filesystems on other hard drives?
<Fireking300> This is one and only reason a person needs to switch to ubuntu. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3d1T-FvMtY
<quiescens> or change /etc/default/grub
<KittyBoots> coz_; I don't really know how to do that.  I was told to go learn how to script, but I have gotten nowhere with that.
<quiescens> and make it so that it doesn't hide the timeout
<coz_> KittyBoots,  I see in winff under "Edit"  is the Presets option
<coz_> KittyBoots,   it looks as though the  commands would be put there  along with other info   exluding some parts of the commands like -i etc
<KittyBoots> coz_; Yeah, but I don't know how to manipulate the command so that it is compatible with WinFF.
<ftab> My Gnome Network Manager icon won't show in Sys tray how do I get that display?
<[Screamo]> quiescens i cant concentrate worth a crap right now, care to help me?
<CogitoErgoSam> Fireking300, did you hear something?  THat sound?  That was my jaw dropping
<ftab> I tried to run nm-applet, but it says it's already running
<quiescens> [screamo]: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Where%20did%20my%20Grub2%20boot%20menu%20go!?!?!
<Fireking300> :P Awesome aint it?
<coz_> KittyBoots,  well it seems for example if I wanted to set     ffmpeg -i something.ogg   something.avi   the coomand would seem to be for that preset     ffmpeg something.ogg
<dragontech> will upgrading to 10.04 help the wifi problem i am having?
<ftab> so I am using /etc/network/interfaces to make my networking work any idea please?
<tyler_d4> I am in the process of rebuilding a fakeraid via the bios util, how can I watch this process.... the command dmraid -ay gives me errors in opening(due to the rebuild process?)
<coz_> KittyBoots,  then the output file   would be  .avi  category would be  video etc etc
<KittyBoots> coz_; It would only work with the file named something.ogg.'
<coz_> KittyBoots,   no that was just an example     probably   ffmpeg  *.ogg
<coz_> KittyBoots,  not sure exactly... I have not played around with this before
<KittyBoots> coz_; I want it to take anyfile that I throw at it and convert it into the same name just different file type.
<coz_> KittyBoots,  hold on let me check something
<hiwifi> when you install a package that runs as a daemon in ubuntu does it enable it by default?
<KittyBoots> coz_; Sure, you have been great help so far, thanks a lot.
<[Screamo]> yay! sudo update-grub found and auto added both the other installs :D
<[Screamo]> Thank you quiescens
<ftab> My Gnome Network Manager icon won't show in Sys tray how do I get that display?
<KittyBoots> Whenever I come on here I usually only have a question.  I never really converse much, is this the place for that?
<dnivra> Hello. I know this is the wrong channel to ask this. but can someone tell me how to play tracks randomly in amarok 2.3.0? there used to be an option in the menus in 2.2.2 but it's not there in 2.3.0. I asked in #amarok; no use.
<hiwifi> ftab: try to remove the notification area and add it back
<ftab> hiwifi, nopes that won't take it back
<coz_> KittyBoots,  ok here is  a google link  http://code.google.com/p/winff/wiki/HowToMakePresets  amybe that will help  and no this is not the channel for anything but support bu you could go to #ubuntu-offttopc for chatting :)
<ftab> hiwifi, now even my xchat icon disappeared
<coz_> KittyBoots,  rather  #ubuntu-offtopic
<abuayyoub> hi, I have a small problem. For some reason when using VLC on my lucid X64 install i can't click dvd menu items. I had the same problem with flash. I fixed the non-responsive clicks in flash but can't figure what the problem is with VLC
<KittyBoots> coz_; Hey, this is awesome!  Thanks for not being a jerk to me for not being able to find this on my own!
<coz_> KittyBoots,   well that should give you a start anyway
<abuayyoub> anyone else had that problem? not being able to select menu items in VLC?
<abuayyoub> when playing a dve
<coz_> abuayyoub,  sorry guy I never use VLC
<abuayyoub> coz_ what do you use?
<coz_> abuayyoub,  I  only use mplayer for video here
<Busaglult> http://AnonTalk.se/ JOIN THE BEST PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS! Busaglult Guest41515 abrakazam syn-ack lelamal mezzovento farhad MblKiTA Wisteso madLyfe ubottu vasiph abuayyoub lieter larsig Quintz Mintz AmberJ C-S-B anders_ Multi naquan mergus aMVadder hiwifi ftab tyler_d4 q_ Shoobdidoo tobago dbum [Screamo] k3rn Zensursula CraHan_work Fireking300 grizly murrayc Kakkar pat5star oddley bergman Gnea ronaldo_ l_r Finnish coz_ BunnyFF imcsk8 lyr
<Busaglult> http://AnonTalk.se/ JOIN THE BEST PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS! Pr0ject-Rec0n DarkDigitalDream pjotr NEXUS-6 adio intok SandGorgon_ o1e9 ChaosR disappearedng_ Monona BlackBinary Znuff mozer _iron Mud neurohack222 vadim waan Guest70889 abhiSri Wolphie Otacon22 mayavi Morten_ zy3g0_ Ronald lambrecht FXS tumenjargal squizzy PhilippeD KittyBoots rumsyum eycel cocoa117 hippychick Callum__ HiddenInCN m_tadeu SiaCo euro_neuro basix holmser jasonjang
<Busaglult> http://AnonTalk.se/ JOIN THE BEST PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS! Simon-MPFH EagleWatch MightyTweek devkhadka karthik BeWolF arturiusx lukefeil valorin RainbowEyes ntH dukz QuiltPants jun slimjimflim schatan HomeSlixe naveen519 JackStoner jofo Blou_Aap lapion psalmer free_loader_ Lo2E juxta dragontech padeBoi Omen_20 hateball herbert commander_ xxploit marts EgYPaRaDoX ericm inhale radioman-lt Ipeer Dreaming adamkex SolarisBoy ayi lwells openSo
<FloodBot2> Busaglult: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Busaglult> http://AnonTalk.se/ JOIN THE BEST PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS! wet Sp0t cdoublejj|afk SmallR2004 kgs_ ynk edoceo pure_hate Andorin mdel tn90_ mawst U-b-u-n-t-u Phurl cc_will MartyMcFly kcg minjoo Random832 balas pvh_sa|wrk kooer CogitoErgoSam Amaranth bullgard bullgard4 Loshki jakkalster FullFlannelJacke Doyle cwraig isnoop rgreening doleyb sutch mkquist leetsweden keenken drmartin justinlilly Soul_Sample gip_ jenkinbr ajwak95 Jonbo Roasted 
<Busaglult> http://AnonTalk.se/ JOIN THE BEST PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS! Slart oblu ThomasG33K revygttam corpse Canti_ mikey_ data0faust maxagaz fisted_ gospch Zhwazi kamokow ramontayag matx ZykoticK9 larryAmen j3rg JabberWalkie bbelt16ag Walzmyn AaronCampbell Naynay das_maze mickster04 mede cabrey jhesketh_ dgm[wech] StrangeCharm Evolution adalal Nordiques CrEddy_ irk evaluser DURgod Ertyle nickzxcv caplink811_log sick0 zanguoli rjharv a94060 xnix Dr
<bko96> http://AnonTalk.se/ JOIN THE BEST PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS! bko96 Busaglult Guest41515 abrakazam syn-ack lelamal mezzovento farhad MblKiTA Wisteso madLyfe ubottu vasiph abuayyoub lieter larsig Quintz Mintz AmberJ C-S-B anders_ Multi naquan mergus aMVadder hiwifi ftab tyler_d4 q_ Shoobdidoo tobago dbum [Screamo] k3rn Zensursula CraHan_work Fireking300 grizly murrayc Kakkar pat5star oddley bergman Gnea ronaldo_ l_r Finnish coz_ BunnyFF imcsk8 lyrae Vakz Hund _teflo
<bko96> http://AnonTalk.se/ JOIN THE BEST PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS! Pr0ject-Rec0n DarkDigitalDream pjotr NEXUS-6 adio intok SandGorgon_ o1e9 ChaosR disappearedng_ Monona BlackBinary Znuff mozer _iron Mud neurohack222 vadim waan Guest70889 abhiSri Wolphie Otacon22 mayavi Morten_ zy3g0_ Ronald lambrecht FXS tumenjargal squizzy PhilippeD KittyBoots rumsyum eycel cocoa117 hippychick Callum__ HiddenInCN m_tadeu SiaCo euro_neuro basix holmser jasonjang chrono__ nikolam__ cozzi
<bko96> http://AnonTalk.se/ JOIN THE BEST PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS! EagleWatch MightyTweek devkhadka karthik BeWolF arturiusx lukefeil valorin RainbowEyes ntH dukz QuiltPants jun slimjimflim schatan HomeSlixe naveen519 JackStoner jofo Blou_Aap lapion psalmer free_loader_ Lo2E juxta dragontech padeBoi Omen_20 hateball herbert commander_ xxploit marts EgYPaRaDoX ericm inhale radioman-lt Ipeer Dreaming adamkex SolarisBoy ayi lwells openSourcedNick FyreFoX Granis_ Faithful g
<FloodBot2> bko96: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> how fun
<jpds> Flannel: Indeed.
<Soul_Sample> first time in months somebody actually talks to me, and it's a pedo bot
<pallgone> abuayyoub: I dimmly recall some issue like that... I'm not sure but I think it was something with encryption, do you have the dvdcss library on your system?
<intok> anontalk... the pissers in the ocean of piss
<tsimpson> please just ignore the spam
<tobago> bloody motherfucker....
<Flannel> tobago: That's unnecessary
<tobago> Flannel, i kno. ;)
<Andorin> If the spam bothers you, just /clear
<Flannel> tobago: So, refrain.
<hiwifi> yea, my virgin ears are bleeding
<fruinuima> http://AnonTalk.se/ JOIN THE BEST PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS! fruinuima wortbit Guest41515 abrakazam syn-ack lelamal mezzovento farhad MblKiTA Wisteso madLyfe ubottu vasiph abuayyoub lieter larsig Quintz Mintz AmberJ C-S-B anders_ Multi naquan mergus aMVadder hiwifi ftab tyler_d4 q_ Shoobdidoo tobago dbum [Screamo] k3rn Zensursula CraHan_work Fireking300 grizly murrayc Kakkar pat5star oddley bergman Gnea ronaldo_ l_r Finnish coz_ BunnyFF imcsk8 lyrae
<fruinuima> http://AnonTalk.se/ JOIN THE BEST PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS! DarkDigitalDream pjotr NEXUS-6 adio intok SandGorgon_ o1e9 ChaosR disappearedng_ Monona BlackBinary Znuff mozer _iron Mud neurohack222 vadim waan Guest70889 abhiSri Wolphie Otacon22 mayavi Morten_ zy3g0_ Ronald lambrecht FXS tumenjargal squizzy PhilippeD KittyBoots rumsyum eycel cocoa117 hippychick Callum__ HiddenInCN m_tadeu SiaCo euro_neuro basix holmser jasonjang chrono__ nikolam__ cozz
<fruinuima> http://AnonTalk.se/ JOIN THE BEST PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS! MightyTweek devkhadka karthik BeWolF arturiusx lukefeil valorin RainbowEyes ntH dukz QuiltPants jun slimjimflim schatan HomeSlixe naveen519 JackStoner jofo Blou_Aap lapion psalmer free_loader_ Lo2E juxta dragontech padeBoi Omen_20 hateball herbert commander_ xxploit marts EgYPaRaDoX ericm inhale radioman-lt Ipeer Dreaming adamkex SolarisBoy lwells openSourcedNick FyreFoX Granis_ Faithful g
<fruinuima> http://AnonTalk.se/ JOIN THE BEST PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS! SmallR2004 kgs_ ynk edoceo pure_hate Andorin mdel tn90_ mawst U-b-u-n-t-u Phurl cc_will MartyMcFly kcg minjoo Random832 balas pvh_sa|wrk kooer CogitoErgoSam Amaranth bullgard bullgard4 Loshki jakkalster FullFlannelJacke Doyle cwraig isnoop rgreening doleyb sutch mkquist leetsweden keenken drmartin justinlilly Soul_Sample gip_ jenkinbr ajwak95 Jonbo Roasted NickyB axi allx cappicard debio26
<fruinuima> http://AnonTalk.se/ JOIN THE BEST PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS! revygttam corpse Canti_ mikey_ data0faust maxagaz fisted_ gospch Zhwazi kamokow ramontayag matx ZykoticK9 larryAmen j3rg JabberWalkie bbelt16ag Walzmyn AaronCampbell Naynay das_maze mickster04 mede cabrey jhesketh_ dgm[wech] StrangeCharm Evolution adalal Nordiques CrEddy_ irk evaluser DURgod Ertyle nickzxcv caplink811_log sick0 zanguoli rjharv a94060 xnix Dr_Willis Elv13 Kentrel BrendenB w
<FloodBot2> fruinuima: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> also ignore the "inappropriate language"
<FXS> Because everyone wants to join a bbs of pedophiles. hurrrrrr
<FXS> Kimmo is a fucktard
<Andorin> Fail.
<tobago> mmmh. who gonna stop this?
<intok> Andorin or unleash the phone spiders upon them
<pat5star> Soul_Sample: LOL, I got all excited too. I was doing something else when a msg popped up (because my name was entered) and thought Wow...someone needs me! *sniff* ;)
<jasonjang> Hm.....little...
<FXS> lulz
<Flannel> FXS: No.  Stop now.
<Soul_Sample> pat5star: yup, totally :D
<BlackBinary> -.- IRC spam?
<Andorin> For me it was "Gotta be spam, nobody legitimately and randomly beeps me in #ubuntu"
<intok> BlackBinary they also spamed 4chan, if that's even possible
<FXS> That would be kimmo alm
<tobago> so everyone can calm and get back into agony...
<[Screamo]> =/
<FXS> He's some pedo who believes people will join his board if he spams it everywhere
<Andorin> FXS: I'd amend that to "He's a troll"
<boritek> hello. I installed aTunes on Ubuntu. But the tabs on the left side looks like this: http://imgur.com/HRwyz
<tsimpson> please just ignore it
<boritek> why is it?
<coz_> what?  no more ubuntu issues ??
<boritek> on windows it looks correct
<Soul_Sample> maybe it's due to language or font
<boritek> Soul_Sample: tx, i will try to change and see
<boritek> on English its the same
<MACscr_lappy> am i getting this right, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver, the ati radeon HD 3000 and 4000 series cards only have 2d support? thats seems completely retarded
<boritek> i cant see option for changing fonts
<boritek> in aTunes
<Soul_Sample> boritek: i'm not familiar with that player at all, can the panels be resized or something?
<Soul_Sample> boritek: i meant the system font
<boritek> Soul_Sample: yeah, but it doesnt help :S
<Soul_Sample> boritek: but it's probably not that either
<boritek> it always looked this way on ubuntu on my machine, on earlier ubuntu versions too
<boritek> now, its a fresh ubuntu lucid lynx
<Flannel> boritek: That sounds like you've found a bug
<dragontech> can anyone help with a broadcom b43 wireless problem
<Soul_Sample> boritek: just a sec, i'll install it now
<Multi> Hey, anyone in here that got some skills in LikeWise open?
<boritek> Soul_Sample: ok, tx
<boritek> its quite good player though
<MightyTweek> Multi, I've played with it a little, not for a while though
<boritek> i have seen other bloggers making screenshot under ubuntu, there the tabs looked right
<Soul_Sample> boritek: yup, looks the same here
<boritek> hmm
<boritek> what i have thought yet:
<Soul_Sample> boritek: i'll play with it a bit and see
<boritek> could it be the cause of a different java engine?
<tripelb> I want to use gparted. I cant find it. ((For instance, on Ubuntu, you will find GParted under System > Administration > Partition Editor.))
<boritek> i mean there are two kind of, sun's official and an earlier open source one
<Soul_Sample> boritek: i changed the look and feel to "System" in preferences, and now tabs are horizontal, but they look normal
<SmokeyD> Hey everyone. I am running into a problem upgrading karmic to lucid. After reading all the package lists and stuff, I get the message that ubuntu-desktop is marked for removal but that it (fortunately) is on a removal blacklist. How can I see which package causes the problem that the upgrade wants to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<gottto> tripelb: that's on the live cd - it doesn't get installed
<boritek> Soul_Sample: where did u change it?
<boritek> or what did u change?
<Soul_Sample> boritek: Edit>Preferences>General>Look and feel... it has 3 options, i chose System
<tripelb> gottto, I have 2 physical drives on my machine and I want to use gparted on the slave drive. should I install gparted?
<boritek> ah yeah, thats better
<gottto> tripelb: to use it yes you'll need to
<dragontech> would the drivers for mac os 10 be compatible with ubuntu linux?
<tripelb> gottto, like this:  sudo apt-get install gparted
<adamkex> no
<Soul_Sample> boritek: i don't know how else to fix it... and btw it killed pulseaudio lol
<gottto> tripelb: that's how it's done
<tripelb> has anyone else had flash fail while using chrome?
<SmokeyD> ah wait, I found it: in /var/log/dist-upgrade/<date>/apt.log is a log of which packages are installed, reinstalled and removed, and which dependencys cause it. With me it seemts to be a problem with libsdl-debian-alsa/pulseaudio
<loopidity> when installing lamp, shouldnt the groups www-data and apache be creted by default? i do not see them though
<dragontech> does anyone know why my gf's laptop doesn't see any wireless networks?
<Flannel> loopidity: www-data (user) and www-data (group) are, yes.
<dragontech> i verified that the wireless is turned on
<loopidity> Flannel so should i reinstall lamp then?
<Flannel> loopidity: No, How are you checking that www-data doesn't exist?
<tyler_d4> gparted has ntfs unselected(greyed out)
<loopidity> Flannel groups
<dragontech> also is there a way to let ubuntu read my windows files?
<loopidity> Flannel and yesterday I had problem setting up virtual hosts also, e.g if I setup a servername then the localhost was down for some reason
<dragontech> i have a dual boot system and i can't access my windows files
<SirClueless> hi guys, i was wondering if ubuntu is supposed to be much larger after updating to 10.04
<[Screamo]> dragontech yeahh, just mount the windows partition
<boritek> Soul_Sample: pulseworks here. The system engine doesnt let u change themes, though
<dragontech> how do i see the partition?
<[Screamo]> dragontech goto Places> compter
<dragontech> ubuntu was installed via wubi
<[Screamo]> *computer
<[Screamo]> hmmm
<BunnyFF> I have an SATA disk attached to my desktop, what is the CLI command to see if ubuntu can see the drive?
<Soul_Sample> boritek: yup, i've noticed... but there's always something with java apps :D
<dragontech> when i goto computer all i see is file system and cdrom
<[Screamo]> BunnyFF, dragontech, you could just open the disk utility
<loopidity> dragontech $ ls /dev/sd<tab> do you see all your partitions?
<[Screamo]> Syatem> Administration> Disk utiltiy
<DASPRiD> loopidity, it'd probly easier to look unter /dev/disk/by-id/
<boritek> :)
<BunnyFF> yea, not there. I think this is one dead disk
<boritek> also, i cant use the net, behind a proxy server....:(
<boritek> so no net radio and lyrics
<BunnyFF> [Screamo], no GUI on this machine ;)
<[Screamo]> :o
<dragontech> using the disk utility it shows the partition for windows is already mounted
<BunnyFF> fdisk -l should see it too, correct?
<dragontech> but i still cant figure out how to view the files
<[Screamo]> dragontech the look in /media
<lambrecht> anyone can help me  i have ubuntu server 9.10 and some services dont start but they are configured to start
<dragontech> ok i found it
<dragontech> thanks
<slimjimflim> hi, i'm trying to use my webcam in flash w/ firefox. it works except every other frame blinks a frame of random pixels.  using flexcam 100 and using 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so firefox' to start firefox.  can anyone help?
<MightyTweek> dragontech, just FYI, if you're using Wubi, it's not technically dual-boot in the traditional sense
<[Screamo]> slimjimflim, have you tried not using FF?
<Multi> does anyone have any experience in using FUSE and samba with Likewise open?
<slimjimflim> [Screamo]: i tried opera
<dragontech> oops
<slimjimflim> didn't work
<slimjimflim> i tried cheese, did work
<slimjimflim> i think it's flash
<BunnyFF> anyone know of a good raid 5 tutorial to get the array back up after one of the disks fails?
<g3d> hi, I had some random update and now my X server starts on display :1. I used to have awesome set up as window manager in gnome and now it doesn't start at all, falling back to default gnome wm. When I start Xephyr on display 0, I am able to run awesome on it. When I select it manually when loggin in into gdm, it tries to run and goes back to login screen in gdm. Is there any way I can see why it does this?
<g3d> And/or how to make it to start on display 0 again?
<gnuyen> I'm trying to disable a soundcard, but when i try to remove the module it says "Fatal module in use"
<[Screamo]> slimjimflim hmm, what exactly are you using the webcam for?
<gnuyen> is there anyway to force it to remove
<slimjimflim> live streaming video through ustream.com
<slimjimflim> depends on flash
<slimjimflim> or justin.tv
<slimjimflim> but the same happens on both sites
<scheng> hi, question about printer in ubuntu.
<slimjimflim> scheng: don't ask to ask, just ask
<scheng> why i couldn't select color model under it ?
<Multi> am I the only one in here who´s playing with likewise? =)
<scheng> i'v installed the printer driver. but there only Grayscale in color model option.
<scheng> slimjimflim: yeah. thanks.:)
<slimjimflim> scheng: you need to be more specific
<slimjimflim> like printer model number and ubuntu release
<boritek> Soul_Sample: uhm, it seems like, that it it works behind proxy, the default radios linke could be wrong, i tested.
<TenhiShadow>  hi, question about webcam in ubuntu
<scheng> slimjimflim: ubuntu 10.0.4 and printer is FX docu-center C3000, but i didn't find the driver for it , so i installed 'Generic PCL 6/PCL XL Printe' driver.
<TenhiShadow> i`v tasted it in kopete
<TenhiShadow> it works
<DASPRiD> 10.0.4?
<TenhiShadow> a see image
<shoonya> does any knows how to specify font in xcowsay
<DASPRiD> i knew it, there is a month between december and january!
<TenhiShadow> but i dont need webcam always switch on
<TenhiShadow> how can i off it?
<TenhiShadow> netbook webcam
<scheng> slimjimflim: the driver is worked. but i couldn't select the color model for it. so there is no color. :(
<slimjimflim> like printer model number and ubuntu release
<Talu> How do i open a folder trough terminal that uses 2 lines. For example Azureus Downloads.
<SkyNetMaster> any clues in which packet implementations of dlfcn is on ubuntu?
<TenhiShadow> cd
<TenhiShadow> change dir
<slimjimflim> scheng: you need to be more specific
<slimjimflim> ^^^
<TenhiShadow> (
<TenhiShadow> help me
<TenhiShadow> somebody
<slimjimflim> Talu: you mean with a space?
<Talu> slimjimflim: Yeah, if theres a space in the name of the folder
<lambrecht> anyone can help me  i have ubuntu server 9.10 and some services dont start but they are configured to start
<slimjimflim> Talu: just use quotes
<slimjimflim> use quotes around the whole path Talu
<Talu> slimjimflim: How do i do that?
<digitalfiz> so i have lucid installed and fully updated. Every so often I'll be working or playing and then all of a sudden its like gnome dies or x11 whichever and i get sent back to the login screen where i have to login again and none of the programs i had open are open anymore is this a known issue?
<TenhiShadow> Talu: ""
<Flannel> Talu: Just escape the space (foo bar becomes /foo\ bar/).  Using tab complete in your pathswill do this automatically
<loopidity> again, I made a virtual host, and added it to the /etc/hosts file - now my localhost is down -  FF says Unable to Connect - why?
<gottto> lambrecht: might help to say which don't start
<lambrecht> gotto apache2 webmin zabbix-server zabbix agent
<slimjimflim> Talu: mkdir 'foo bar'; cd 'foo bar'
<scheng> slimjimflim:hi, i'm sorry if i missed something. but i didn't get what your mean 'specific'?
<gottto> lambrecht: and why do you think they are set to start?
<lambrecht> gotto i look in webmin
<slimjimflim> scheng: tell us the model number of your printer
<slimjimflim> scheng: also tell us the version of ubuntu you are using
<TenhiShadow> could u help me with my webcam??????????
<stekarn> does anyone have any experience in using FUSE and samba with Likewise open?
<gottto> lambrecht: are there links for them in  /etc/rc2.d?
<lambrecht> i look
<scheng> slimjimflim:2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<theunsgis> i am using ubuntu 10.04, when using the laptop with  a projector, and i starting to type, the "connection" to the projector is lost? Any ideas?
<slimjimflim> TenhiShadow: if nobody answers you it's not because they don't like you.  it's because they don't know.  try waiting 1/2 hour and try again.  maybe somebody new will have arrived
<pr0ton> hi everybody
<lambrecht> gottu yes there are
<pr0ton> i'm planning to buy an AMD64 PC
<TenhiShadow> slimjimflim: thanks
<slimjimflim> np
<gottto> lambrecht: what does   sudo /etc/init.d/apache start   return?
<pr0ton> AMD Phenom II 555 BE actually
<TenhiShadow> pr0ton: good choise
<pr0ton> so, i should install the 64-bit version right?
<lambrecht> wait
<nava> Hello
<theadmin> gottto: That won't return a thing.
<TenhiShadow> pr0ton es
<gottto> theadmin: hes on 9.10
<pr0ton> so now, are there any issues running the 32-bit stuff on it?
<theadmin> gottto: It'd be /etc/init.d/apache2 or service apache2
<scheng> slimjimflim:and the print is 'FX DocuCentre C3000 PCL6'.
<TenhiShadow> yes*
<gottto> ok thnx theadmin
<slimjimflim> scheng: hmm, i'm not sure about that one, maybe somebody else knows
<pr0ton> i can run it as if it is a normal thing only right, no problems installing a 64-bit version, is ti?
<gottto> lambrecht: it is   sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<nava> who is admin here ? :)
<theadmin> nava: Sec
<nava> can i ask you smth sr :)
<pr0ton> anybody?
<TenhiShadow> pr0ton yes thats it
<slimjimflim> theadmin is theadmin ;)
<silv3r_m00n> how to convert audio cd to mp3 ?
<adamkex> pr0ton: all open source software has a 64bit version of it
<slimjimflim> silv3r_m00n: ffmpeg
<pr0ton> adamkex: what if it doesnt?
<scheng> slimjimflim:Yeah. maybe, but actually,i didn't find the driver for that printer. so i installed the driver for 'Generic PCL 6/PCL XL Printer'.
<lambrecht> gottu sudo /etc/init.d/ command not found
<pr0ton> and what about codecs and all, will the 32 bit versions work?
<theadmin> pr0ton: Codecs, codecs, just use VLC and forget about em
<silv3r_m00n> slimjimflim: anything easier ?
<gottto> lambrecht: it is a path to the link   /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<TenhiShadow> )
<pr0ton> hmmm
<TenhiShadow> install ubuntu-restrickted
<adamkex> pr0ton: flash does not officially work, but ubuntu should automatically do a workaround so it works
<pr0ton> i use default Movie Player
<TenhiShadow> and thats is codecs
<pr0ton> ok, so ubuntu-restricted works right?
<TenhiShadow> yes
<pr0ton> Flash doesnt work?
<pr0ton> it doesnt even use the 32-bit version?
<TenhiShadow> it works
<pr0ton> ok, cool
<theadmin> pr0ton: Flash on x64 is kind of buggy
<adamkex> pr0ton: yes with a 32bit version, it does something weird so it works
<TenhiShadow> ubuntu0restricted-extras have flash
<lambrecht> gottu apache 2 could not determine the servers fqdn using 192.168.0.190 and some virtual host shit
<pr0ton> adamkex: so no issues right?
<scheng> slimjimflim: And the color module  couldn't work until now. that's my question...
<adamkex> pr0ton: don't ask me, i don't use 64bit, but it should work
<gottto> lambrecht: it might still run - do   ps aux | grep apache
<pr0ton> oh ok
<TenhiShadow> scheng what is your printer?
<TenhiShadow> what the firm
<TenhiShadow> manufacturer
<slimjimflim> scheng: i don't know
<theadmin> slimjimflim: Might be listed in "lspci | less" output.
<adamkex> pr0ton: don't worry, install the 64bit version
<pr0ton> ok cool!
<TenhiShadow> +1
<slimjimflim> silv3r_m00n: there's grip
<adamkex> pr0ton: 64bit version of ubuntu*
<pr0ton> i'll go and but it then!
<pr0ton> **buy
<scheng> TenhiShadow the printer is 'FX DocuCentre C3000 PCL6', but i installed  the driver for 'Generic PCL 6/PCL XL Printer'.
<TenhiShadow> buy?
<lambrecht> gottu /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<pr0ton> buy the processor :)
<TenhiShadow> isnt it free?
<slimjimflim> theadmin: you mean my webcam?
<scheng> slimjimflim: anyway...thanks."_"
<pr0ton> i hope it was :D
<TenhiShadow> aaa
<TenhiShadow> xD
<theadmin> lambrecht: wtf? You don't do that... You do "sudo apache2ctl start" these days
<pat5star> apache2ctl start
<glen___> anyone up with the "Startup applications preferences'? I have a problem where the system is ignoring them.  Like network manager etc..
<theadmin> slimjimflim: The printer
<pat5star> theadmin: u beat me
<gottto> lambrecht: so it is running - in /etc/rc2.d   does the apache link have a k or s at the begginning?
<jpds> theadmin: wtf? You don't do that; you do sudo service apache2 start ;)
<slimjimflim> figures
<pr0ton> any good guide for why people should switch to ubuntu?
<lambrecht> thats whats returnd the ps aux
<pr0ton> i want to convince more and more people to use it!
<theadmin> glen___: you'd better use some advanced update-alternatives GUI
<pr0ton> so far 4 converts!
<slimjimflim> pr0ton: show them windows ads
<gottto> theadmin: lambrecht> thats whats returnd the ps aux
<TenhiShadow> )
<pr0ton> ?
<pr0ton> meaning?
<slimjimflim> pure comedy
<glen___> the gui is configured.  the system is starting without most of it though
<scheng> TenhiShadow: any idea?
<slimjimflim> windows ads are total suck
<lambrecht> sorry hehe i know its only monday :=p
<digitalfiz> hey now windows 7 was my idea
<TenhiShadow> scheng: discribe the situation
<pr0ton> windows are a total suck
<slimjimflim> rofl
<TenhiShadow> pleace
<TenhiShadow> sorry for bad english
<TenhiShadow> )
<stekarn> windows has it bright sides, just like women :D
<slimjimflim> windows was my idea...i helped write it
<slimjimflim> er i mean xwindows
<stekarn> slimjimflim: cool
<slimjimflim> no jk
<stekarn> so i can blame u for every problem i got with windows? :
<scheng> TenhiShadow: the printer is 'FX DocuCentre C3000 PCL6', i didn't find the driver ,so i installed  the driver for 'Generic PCL 6/PCL XL Printer'. and now, i could print the page, but have no color configure option.
<glen___> I have to manually start network to get connected here
<slimjimflim> i'd never work for windows
<silv3r_m00n> sound in headphone is very less , how do I increase it further , increased all mixer settings
<lambrecht> gottu i changed somthing in rc-sysinit.conf http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1393573 but it still dont work
<TenhiShadow> scheng: in ubuntu i`ve no ideas about solution
<scheng> TenhiShadow: So sad to hear that. but anyway, thanks.
<TenhiShadow> slimjimflim: i`ve 9 years working with windows
<TenhiShadow> and linux is wery difficult to start
<atokad> so anybody got suggestions for how i should go about turning my old ibm thinkpad into a media server for my ps3? ubuntu server and an external 1tb drive are the equipment
<atokad> im not sure i can accomplish what im looking for with samba
<[Screamo]> hmm
<scheng> hey, guys, i'm wondering is it possible to print color page under ubuntu? anybody ever try ?
<[Screamo]> ps3 suport UnPn?
<pat5star> atokad: mythbuntu?
<Peddy> my router ping looks like this: http://pastebin.com/n73dxmRT and internet is super-slow. What could be the problem?
<atokad> mythbuntu? havnt heard of it... im a recent return to the linux scene currently only running a web/mail/dns server
<glen___> I will try again tomorrow
<guest7895> hi
<DASPRiD> atokad, you didnt beceue it's a myth!
<pat5star> lol
<atokad> lol
<pat5star> atokad: I don't know a lot about it, don't use media server here...but I keep hearing a lot of good things about it
<TenhiShadow> Peddy:  try to change firmware
<TenhiShadow> update
<Peddy> TenhiShadow, for the router?
<TenhiShadow> yes
<pat5star> dd-wrt
<Peddy> tomato
<TenhiShadow> dd-wrt if chip is railink
<TenhiShadow> atheros
<atokad> my hope is to be able to use my server as a headless bit torrent client then access file from my ps3 in the living room and stream to the desktop in the office
<TenhiShadow> and this router is in database
<Peddy> TenhiShadow, running tomato 1.2 on wrt54gl
<gottto> lambrecht: afaik those services should be in the 2nd runlevel - run sysvinit-rc-conf again and check pls
<Peddy> 1.2seven*
<adamkex> atokad: why do you use bit torrent?
<adamkex> ;)
<pat5star> atokad: oh, well you don't need mythbuntu for that
<atokad> completely legit indy music and film downloads....... plus im to cheap to subscribe to usenet
<TenhiShadow> Peddy: i`ve never used tomato
<lambrecht> gottu ok
<adamkex> atokad: i think you can use VLC to strem to your office
<adamkex> atokad: my cousin does that to stream music
<TenhiShadow> maybe ping is long because of your provider?
<richdel> atokad: ive heard good things about this as well http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/
<lambrecht> gottu they are in rc2.d
<Peddy> TenhiShadow, ping is to my router from my PC, not going through internet
<TenhiShadow> xD
<TenhiShadow> ok
<TenhiShadow> reboot it
<stekarn> Peddy: check the condition of your cables and as TenhiShadow says, reboot
<lambrecht> gottu http://nopaste.info/bd62e0df50.html my syslog
<stekarn> maybe u got a small round robin?
<mohan_> hi, how to make windows recognise grub of ubuntu?
<TenhiShadow> wery simple
<pat5star> my download is almost done, upgrading to lucid, if not back soon things went horribly wrong ;)
<theadmin> mohan_: No way
<atokad> richdel: doesnt look installabe on a non gui system... and id rather not rebuild my server and or install a gui on it as its also delivering web content
<TenhiShadow> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<theadmin> mohan_: You do it the other way, install GRUB instead of ntloader
<atokad> careful lucid may kill your wireless drivers
<TenhiShadow> uncomment strings with discription windows load
<pat5star> atokad: ohoh, has that been a common problem?
<atokad> happened to me a few others had the same issue
<atokad> also lost my windows boot entry in grub
<atokad> had to rebuld my grub conf
<pat5star> atokad: as much as I love ubuntu, I never have luck upgrading. sounds like I may not be back for awhile ;)
<mohan_> theadmin: i was having two hard disks, now my first harddisk is taken away, after that it started giving me Grub loading error 15,
<TenhiShadow> xD
<atokad> just have another internet source ready, had it all fixed in about 10 minutes
<mohan_> theadmin: so i googled for answers booted using windows cd, and repaired using fixmbr command.
<TenhiShadow> it was installed on this disc
<mohan_> after that it booting windows only, it not showing ubuntu at all.
<mohan_> theadmin: after that it booting windows only, it not showing ubuntu at all.
<SloY> Any can help me? ;D i need a recover my Grub after reinstallation a XP but now i dont have a LiveCD
<TenhiShadow> ubuntu in first disk?
<ftab_> exit
<DJones> !grub | mohan_
<ubottu> mohan_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<pat5star> lucid is lts isn't it? if so, this should be my last upgrade for a long time anyways, so I can take it. Bring on the pain ;)
<[Screamo]> SloY, what about using a usb stick?
<mohan_> ubottu: i am using 8.10
<SloY> i dont have time to download new. :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SloY> can i do that from a XP ?
<TenhiShadow> SloY: no
<TenhiShadow> live cd
<TenhiShadow> live usb
<SloY> Um. : /
<SloY> Really? :/
<BunnyFF> anyone know how to mount a raid5 array in degraded mode?
<[Screamo]> just download and burn a live cd =/
<atokad> SloY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<[Screamo]> or if your comp suports booting from usb, live usb =/
<SloY> i dont have time now to donwloading a new Karmic : /
<TenhiShadow> SloY: u may install any utilites for loading OS under xp
<TenhiShadow> for example acronis os selector
<pat5star> in this day and age I don't understand why windows still insists on overwriting the mbr and assuming no one would ever want another os on the same hdd!
<TenhiShadow> bootstar
<Peddy> TenhiShadow, looks like it was badly configured QoS on my router. thanks for your help!
<TenhiShadow> etc
<SloY> its soemthing like a bootloader?
<TenhiShadow> Peddy:  ok)
<lambrecht> gotto http://nopaste.info/bd62e0df50.html my syslog
<TenhiShadow> SloY: yes thats it
<theadmin> pat5star: Because Microsoft is stupid
<TenhiShadow> )
<dragontech> i agree theadmin
<pr0ton> everybody does!
<TenhiShadow> microsoft isn`t stupid
<TenhiShadow> they have very smart marketing strategy
<TenhiShadow> thats why they still alive
<pat5star> i could understand with 95 even up to 2k, but since xp and now 7...that's just crazy
<dragontech> if microsoft isn't stupid then why does windows have so many problems
<atokad> have to disagree with the microsoft statement i have an equal amount of love for apple microsoft and linux
<TenhiShadow> problems?
<TenhiShadow> ok
<pat5star> I wouldn't say they're stupid either...just a big bully ;)
<atokad> i consider myself versed well enough in windows to not have problems
<TenhiShadow> i will try to discribe it
<atokad> every os has flaws
<atokad> if ubuntu were perfect none of us would be in this channel
<theadmin> atokad: Well, due to malware on Windows it gets quite hard to avoid it
<TenhiShadow> when something isnt` working microsoft say: buy next version, in next version all will work
<adamkex> i am here for fun
<theadmin> atokad: No, there would be people who just don't get how to do it :D
<adamkex> so i'd be here
<adamkex> ;)
<pat5star> i seldom use it, but gotta admit I do like my win 7 os, and actually didn't mind xp that much either...but my karmic runs so well and now I'm about to ruin it, oops, I mean improve it ;)
<TenhiShadow> thats only earning money
<atokad> another thing ive gone for about a year now with a windows xp install with no antivirus without a bit of malware
<theadmin> pat5star: eh, why stay on Karmic? Update to Lucid...
<TenhiShadow> )
<TenhiShadow> Lucid..
<stevecam> seems to be a bug in ubuntu, if a program is using a disk and you click to eject it, it will tell you that it safe to umount even when the disk hasnt been unmounted
<pat5star> theadmin: that's what I'm doing...still downloading it
<TenhiShadow> no
<dragontech> i have been using windows for many years i just recently started getting into linux and i find linux to be much more stable
<atokad> it stumps the heck out of me when i get on someones computer to do a clean up/virus removaal wondering how you could possibly mess a computer up so bad
<pat5star> atokad: we're all here because we're like the maytag man. We're waiting to offer support to others but nobody is coming with complaints ;)
<TenhiShadow> dragontech: me too
<theadmin> dragontech: It is, and know why? Anybody of billions of people who live on earth may join the development. It's funny, but even Microsoft contributed some code to Linux
<TenhiShadow> it`s more stable and doesnt demand big resources
<atokad> microsoft hosts internal intranets on unix based web servers
<stevecam> dragontech, hopefully you will find that there is so much more to linux then stability
<gottto> lambrecht: nothing in there to indicate why you have your trouble
<TenhiShadow> atokad: cause it`s more safe)
<atokad> agreed
<dragontech> i have already found many uses to linux and i am trying to get my company to find linux compatible cctv capture cards
<TenhiShadow> they afraid hackers
<atokad> when it comes down to it though im a male in my mid twenties and i love video games and my computer thus... i still use windows
<pat5star> bill g uses ubuntu with a windows theme
<TenhiShadow> )
<atokad> as well as for photoshop, after effects, dreamweaver
<TenhiShadow> maybe
<theadmin> pat5star: No, he uses a Mac, and that's quite well known
<dragontech> i would love to switch from the windows capture cards to linux i always run into problems with windows
<The_L0neWlf> anyone here able to help me figure out a problem with Skype??
<atokad> and pretty much all other major design applications
<pat5star> theadmin: I'm just being silly, you serious?
<theadmin> pat5star: Yeah. He was seen with a Macbook on a presentation of some Windows version
<pat5star> theadmin: lol
<TenhiShadow> it`s difficult chating in english...
<pat5star> yeah...done my download, now installing Lucid...soon comes the greatness :)
<TenhiShadow> i`ve install superOS
<atokad> lucid killed my compiz fusion :(
<Trota>  Sono Felice di essere tra voi,Ciao Bella gente  ;)
<TenhiShadow> 9.04 but with programms
<DASPRiD> atokad, sue him!
<tyler_d4> how do I remove the asr tags from drives(raid)
<pat5star> i haven't even read the changelogs, any big changes I can expect?
<TenhiShadow> Trota:  what?
<lambrecht> gotto are you still there
<gottto> !it | Trota
<ubottu> Trota: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<The_L0neWlf> well I guess I guess not
<atokad> i dont think you can sue an open source project for anything other then copyright issues
<Trota> ok
<lambrecht> sorry didnt see
<theadmin> pat5star: Quicker boot (sysvinit and HAL completely gone out of boot proces) is pretty big already
<gottto> lambrecht: nothing in there to indicate why you have your trouble
<lambrecht> gotto yes i see there is no problem weird
<dragontech> i feel that if i could convince the owner of the company i work for to switch to linux for our pc based equipment we would beable to grow with out as many complaint of the common windows bsod problems
<lambrecht> how come they dont start then
<atokad> i have not bsod's in years
<atokad> YEARS
<pat5star> quicker boot would be nice. mine's been getting horribly slow lately. on the other hand, seldom need to reboot anyways ;)
<gottto> lambrecht: but it wouldn't show apps not starting - that ubuntuforums link suggested editing a file - did you do that?
<pr0ton> atokad, how often do you use Windows?
<TenhiShadow> )
<atokad> when it does happen its on the hardware / bios level
<atokad> main os
<theadmin> atokad: I have them every day, too lazy to make Windows shutdown normally so I just hit Ctrl+ScrollLock twice and it BSoDs on me and reboots lol
<TenhiShadow> i`ve no problems with bsods on windows
<lambrecht> gotto yes i did that
<stevecam> haha, bsods
<gottto> lambrecht: when did this prob start?
<dragontech> when using windows for cctv recording you have to remember data is constantly being written and rewritten
<stevecam> there is a screensaver that will simulate bsods on windows
<dragontech> that causes major fragmentation
<stevecam> dragontech, why re-written?
<atokad> then defragment regularly
<pat5star> atokad: same with me. also I don't use virus scanners or any of that other protection crap. just keep windows updates up to date and use common sense when browing or reading email
<lambrecht> gotto dont know realy mybe installig squid bur removed it now still the sam
<theadmin> Kernel panic is oh so much more scary then BSoD
<TenhiShadow> bsods it`s problem that have people who can`t configure their windows well
<atokad> set up a triple redundent hot swapable raid array and defragment in single drive stages
<Lazy^> Hello, i've small problem. I'm using gnome on ubuntu, when i set panel to transparent, application place and place where i have clock aren
<Lazy^> t transparent, panel is only transparent in the middle
<gottto> lambrecht: you could try an apt-get update && upgrade maybe
<lambrecht> gotto ok i try and then reboot ?
<theadmin> Lazy^: Some applets are not transparent, maybe people in #gnome have a fix
<c0l2e> what's wrong with my ubuntu 10.04... when I access the desktop via vncviewer from an ubuntu 9.10 machine.. it only display the initial screen then whatever action made is not displayed anymore
<dragontech> unfortunately defraging when a system is recording video doesn't work to well and customers don't like to have to stop recording just to defrag
<pat5star> theadmin: so true, and in fact I've had that more than bsod last couple of years...but still I could count # of panics on one hand so neither is really a factor for complaining anymore
<atokad> i like this channel... honna have to hang out here more often
<gottto> lambrecht: yep :]
<stevecam> atokad, so do 1504 other chatters
<Lazy^> theadmin: but gnome-menu (Applications/Place/System) arent transparent, on 9.10 they were...
<lambrecht> gotto upgrade 0 so wont change anything i think
<theadmin> pat5star: I didn't understand what you just said.
<atokad> thats why its tripple redundent and hot swapable you pull one drive to defrag it still rrecordss on the other two
<TenhiShadow> where are u from?
<c0l2e> using vncviewer from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 not working
<gottto> lambrecht: k
<c0l2e> it just show the first screen then freeze to it
<karrot> can anyone please tell me why in the world my home server (running 10.04 server) freezes when making a transfer through samba.  Also, to get it to unfreeze I have to press a keyboard button, on the server...
<EgYPaRaDoX> I installed grub and ran update grub , but it doesn't detect Windows
<gottto> lambrecht: is there a file   /etc/innittab   ?
<gottto> lambrecht: is there a file   /etc/inittab   ?
<pat5star> theadmin: u said something about kernel panics being worse than bsod, I'm just agreeing. Actually, I'm just being chatty to pass time while lucid is installing :)
<lambrecht> gotto i look wait
<gottto> k
<AnxiousNut> how can i restart my sound system in 10.04
<atokad> type vi /etc/inittab and find out
<atokad> if its blank then nope
<TenhiShadow> xfc lyz gjxnb
<gottto> wish he'd get my name right...
<TenhiShadow> sorry
<karrot> how can i restart into command line?
<atokad> karrot: just open a terminal lol
<pat5star> karrot: anything in your /var/log/samba/ logs?
<lambrecht> gotto no there isnt
<stevecam> karrot, you dont restart into command line
<gottto> k
<stevecam> karrot, you press ctrl+F1 up to f6 for different terminals
<pat5star> karrot: alt F1 will switch you over to command line
<karrot> pat5star: alt F1?
<stevecam> i mean ctrl+alt f1-f6
<pat5star> oops, or I mean ctrl, my bad
<pat5star> oops, I mean ctrl, alt, F1
<stevecam> and ctrl+alt f7 to go back to your gui
<pat5star> um, don't pay attention to me ;)
<TenhiShadow> )
<lambrecht> gotto when i look in web min all services are there and are enabled to start  and it worked before its strange
<EgYPaRaDoX> I installed grub and  then ran update-grub , but it doesn't detect Windows.
<atokad> rebuild your grub conf
<theadmin> atokad: That's what update-grub does :/
<karrot> pat5star: I see now, thanks
<TenhiShadow> somebody
<pat5star> I got 2 GHz dual core with 4G's ram, upgrade says 1 hour 40 mins still to finish installing!?! wow
<atokad> oops
<ns5> Why is ssh daemon running?  It's not enabled in rc2.
<atokad> lol
<TenhiShadow> how stopp using ipv6 adress
<TenhiShadow> using command line
<gottto> lambrecht: it sure is strange
<TenhiShadow> pat5star: downloading packets
<atokad> id consider myself an power linux user not an expert mainly because of my general lapses of common sense
<pat5star> TenhiShadow: nope, all downloaded...this is just installing
<dragontech> i just finished updateing my gf's laptop to ubuntu 10.04 and it is still having problems with the wireless card
<atokad> dragon what kind of laptop
<TenhiShadow> pat5star: its` intresting)
<dragontech> the card is enabled but it is not seeing my network
<atokad> is it running a broadcom card
<lambrecht> gotto afther the ssh is started it doenst load more things
<dragontech> its a hp pavilion zd8000
<pirlo> hi all, can anyone comment on ubuntu lucid 64bit? i would like to know if there are any problems with it.
<dragontech> yes
<pat5star> pirlo: ask me in a few minutes :)
<dragontech> i have the broadcom b43 drivers already enabled
<pat5star> pirlo: in the process of installing right now
<atokad> did you re download your drivers and blacklist ssb and such?
<TenhiShadow> i`ve acer aspire d250-0bw and 3 OS: ubuntu, winxp, win7
<TenhiShadow> xD
<dragontech> no
<dragontech> how do i do all that
<pirlo> <pat5star> good luck!
<atokad> one moment had to do this earlier today ill find you a link
<dragontech> ok thank you
<gottto> lambrecht: I'm outta ideas sorry
<lambrecht> gotto is there a way to restart the init files all at once
<pat5star> pirlo: you too...I've been asking same as you and the only warning I keep getting is wireless drivers, which sadly is the norm
<Galerien> pat5star: what's your problem ?
<dragontech> pirlo: i am running lucid 64bit on my laptop without any dificulties
<pirlo> <pat5star> so if i want to install, i better install it on a desktop.
<Fireking300> You like Compiz Fusion dragontech ?
<dragontech> never used it
<TenhiShadow> and dont use it
<dragontech> i am very new to linux
<lambrecht> gotto ok thanks for the help
<TenhiShadow> )
<pat5star> pirlo: I'm installing on my laptop, but I got an ethernet cable nearby :)
<Fireking300> TenhiShadow, why not? Its awesome
<gottto> lambrecht: not an easy way that i know of
<pat5star> Galerien: huh?
<Jordan_U> dragontech: Just to rule it out, have you made sure that the wireless switch isn't in the off position?
<dragontech> yes
<pirlo> well last time i installed karmic 64bit and it ran slower than karmic 32bit, weird
<TenhiShadow> )
<pat5star> Galerien: is that a friendly "what's your problem?" or a sarcastic one? lol
<ns5> Why openssh server is always started?
<TenhiShadow> i dont need compiz
<Galerien> pat5star: friendly :D
<TenhiShadow> it`s just a little game
<Galerien> I just arrived
<Fireking300> I never said you did need it. But its very cool app.
<lambrecht> gotto mybe if you login to my system you can see the problem ?
<TenhiShadow> it`s individualy
<pat5star> Galerien: oh ok...my paranoia level is up a bit, earlier I was stating that I didn't mind windows lol
<TenhiShadow> )
<dragontech> on her laptop the wireless has a button and it has the light on showing that its on
<Fireking300> Why do you keep on doing ) ?
<Fireking300> O.o
<StdDoubt> I installed lucid 32 bit and when it boots it displays the splash screen and than the screen goes black. How can I acess a shell in the boot?
<Galerien> pat5star: and from what i've read, you got problem with your wireless, just like me earlyer...
<Galerien> earlier*
<dragontech> when i push the button it turns off then i have to reboot to turn it back on
<atokad> dragontech: did you follow all of these steps? http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<pat5star> Galerien: no, not yet. It works fine (course I use wicd, not that stupid default network manager) but I'm right in the middle of installing lucid...so I'm been forewarned about the wireless problems. I'll know shortly ;)
<Jordan_U> dragontech: Could you pastebin the output of "iwlist scan; dmesg"?
<atokad> remove b43 ssb and wl
<dragontech> the wireless used to work just fine
<Galerien> pat5star: ok, so, see you then :p
<pat5star> Galerien: hopefully :)
<pat5star> Galerien: thanks :)
<atokad> so did mine i had to reinstall all drivers from scratch
<Jordan_U> StdDoubt: ctrl+alt+F1 or hold shift during boot and choose recovery mode.
<TenhiShadow> people
<TenhiShadow> where i can upload screenshot to show it
<TenhiShadow> ?
<dragontech> how do i remove ssb and wl
<llutz> !paste | TenhiShadow
<ubottu> TenhiShadow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kuato-AR> hello, greetings from Argentina, i need some help with sox and audio sincronization using tvtime, any help ?
<TenhiShadow> thanks!
<StdDoubt> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> StdDoubt: You're welcome.
<dragontech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434783/
<atokad> its a long process lol you have to re make you wl.ko file from the broadcom drivers then slap it into your modules folder then remove a bunch of mods
<atokad> its all in the readme i linked
<StdDoubt> does intel 855gm have problems with lucid?
<dragontech> ok ill try it and let you know what happens
<atokad> good luck friend
<ashu> hiiiiiii any f is thr
<Jordan_U> dragontech: Does "locate ucode5.fw" give any results?
<jande> como faço para entrar em outro canal?
<atokad> the statue of liberty is the ugliest french chick ive ever seen
<jande> sou do brazil
<Jordan_U> !ot | atokad
<ubottu> atokad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dragontech> yes
<TenhiShadow> i have a problem with fstab, in last ubuntu i`ve no problems with it, it works wery good, but now it dublicate disks http://imagebin.org/97183
<atokad> sorry lol
<gottto> !pt | jande
<ubottu> jande: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Fireking300> I possibly heard ubuntu is going to switch to google chrome?
<dragontech> /lib/firmware/b43/ucode5.fw  and  /lib/firmware/b43legacy/ucode5.fw
<Jordan_U> Fireking300: Only Netbook Remix, and Chromium (Google Chrome is a closed source build of Chromium)
<Fireking300> Oh alright
<Fireking300> thank you
<jande> #ubuntu-br
<Jordan_U> Fireking300: You're welcome.
<TenhiShadow> but in fstab file it`s always true http://paste.ubuntu.com/434786/
<StdDoubt> I am not able to able to log into X and my graphic card is a intel 855gm
<TenhiShadow> #ubuntu-ru
<konman> hihi
<NubRyan_> hey i was hopeful that someone might be able to help trouble shooting my error with installing the ATI Radeon 9600 Drivers this is the error i got http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vPm8w3az
<EgYPaRaDoX> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TenhiShadow> NubRyan_:  install ati catalist
<NubRyan_> @tenhi the catalist drivers are there but they dont work because driver isnt installed
<TenhiShadow> as i know linux have problems with ati
<TenhiShadow> is graphic card new?
<NubRyan_> no it was made in 2k3 i think
<TenhiShadow> thats why u have problems
<TenhiShadow> 2k3 what is that?
<Galerien> 2003
<NubRyan_> 2003
<TenhiShadow> o
<TenhiShadow> thanks)
<Galerien> k = 1000
<TenhiShadow> ok
<kraut> moin
<adamkex> 210003
<adamkex> ;)
<konman> I seek to download all of NPTELs video lessons from which mirror i don't care it just has to be up to date. NPTEL uploads directly to youtube. I could go through each of the 250+ videos and request a MP4 in FireFox. is there a better solution?
<TenhiShadow> i have bad english
<Etere___> ciao
<NubRyan_> So even though i have a driver package from ati im hosed?
<Etere___> ho un problema con i driver nvidia proprietari e plymouth
<Galerien> TenhiShadow: It's international language :D When I was working in a bank, we had 200K $ each days (or stuff like that :D)
<TenhiShadow> NubRyan_: search for the driver on linux forums, or if u are very smart write driver чВ
<TenhiShadow> Galerien: thanks)
<adamkex> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<adamkex> !it Etere___
<adamkex> Etere___: !it
<StdDoubt> how to put "i915 modeset" in the booting parameters?
<llutz> StdDoubt: edit /etc/default/grub
<atokad> just booted back into 10.04 it feels so good
<TenhiShadow> Galerien: i`m economist but i didn`t know it
<konman> anyone?
<TenhiShadow> llutz: gedit
<Galerien> TenhiShadow: where are you from?
<llutz> StdDoubt: add your parameter to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=...   and run sudo update-grub when finished
<TenhiShadow> Galerien: Russia
<TenhiShadow> :)
<llutz> TenhiShadow: ?
<TenhiShadow> llutz: nothing)
<diskin> hi all, is there a way to downgrade a program using PPA? I have pidgin 2.7.0 from PPA, and due to a bug it segfaults. How to downgrade to the previous one?
<llutz> diskin: you need a repo with an older version, then "sudo aptitude install pidgin=2.x.x"
<diskin> llutz, so it depends on PPA owner, to include or to not include the previous version?
<llutz> diskin: yes
<rod> hi, I've got a question.. there seems to be some problem with the automatic regulation of notebook's fan speed, is it possible to start and let the fan spinning from ubuntu?
<TenhiShadow> rod: u mean program?
<TenhiShadow> use it and manage your fans?
<rod> yes
<rod> something like that... just to start the fan on boot for sure and let is spinning
<rod> ...let it...
<TenhiShadow> rod: search on google)
<TenhiShadow> sudo apt-get install xsensors
<stekarn> does anyone have any experience in using FUSE and samba with Likewise open?
<TenhiShadow> it can help u see situation with fans
<rocket16> Is there any Edubuntu Addon- Iso for Ubuntu 10.04?
<TenhiShadow> launch software center
<rocket16> I mean, like what used to be back during 9.04? Or should we just download it from Software-Centre?
<visof> hello
<TenhiShadow> and click bookmach education
<TenhiShadow> hell
<TenhiShadow> o
<visof> terminal gnome give me: visof@cniha:~$  when it start , can i change cniha ??
<stekarn> thats your hostname
<TenhiShadow> username
<llutz> !hostname | visof
<TenhiShadow> sorry
<TenhiShadow> hostname
<stekarn> :)
<TenhiShadow> Ж)
<stekarn> ^^
<TenhiShadow> :)
<stekarn> TenhiShadow: time to take a break from the computer? ;)
<llutz> bot died?
<rod> TenhiShadow, thanx
<TenhiShadow> i have a problem with fstab, in last ubuntu i`ve no problems with it, it works wery good, but now it dublicate disks http://imagebin.org/97183
<rocket16> What is the size of Edubuntu addon from Software Centre?
<TenhiShadow>  but in fstab file it`s always true http://paste.ubuntu.com/434786/
<rocket16> Is it around 1 GB?
<llutz> !hostname | visof
<ubottu> visof: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<llutz> ah
<TenhiShadow> stekarn: to break from computer? what for?
<rocket16> Anybody? I need help about edubuntu addon,
<TenhiShadow> why?
<TenhiShadow>  rocket16: u have limited internet?
<rocket16> TeniShadow: Yes, I have a limit for 2 GB
<kogepan> can someone tell me how to change my cursor in ubuntu?
<TenhiShadow> kogepan: i can
<TenhiShadow> rocket16: it`s bad
<Jordan_U> rocket16: Many ISPs have local mirrors that they run that don't count toward bandwidth.
<rocket16> Jordan_U: Thanks
<ktogias-office> hi, I am giving a try to gnome-shell on ubuntu 10.04 . It works and is usable, but I have a visual distortion at the corners of the windows decoration: http://imagebin.org/97185 . Does anyone knows if this is a known bug and if there is any workarround?
<Jordan_U> rocket16: You're welcome.
<kogepan> TenhiShadow: i changed the cusor but it doesnt work everywhere, for example it looks ok over some windows, but resets to default on the background.
<TenhiShadow> kogepan: click right mouse button on clear space on desktop/change image/bookmach theme/change theme/cursor
<TenhiShadow> kogepan: i have no ideas about it
<TenhiShadow> i sitting near computer 15 hours
<TenhiShadow> i will go to eat
<mmarc__> hi! I'm wondering how my netbook with lucid happened to get showing the wifi connection to be very bad, while the router is just in 1 meter? Reboot does not help. How can I reset the wifi applet known connections? It is possibly causing a problem itself, router is OK.
<TenhiShadow> mmarc__ reinstall wifi driver
<Galerien> mmarc__: no, wait
<Galerien> try that
<Galerien> service network-manager stop
<Galerien> rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/networkManager.state
<Galerien> service network-manager start
<FloodBot1> Galerien: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mmarc__> TenhiShadow: ugh, what? That's not windows
<TenhiShadow> mmarc__: xD
<TenhiShadow> yes
<Galerien> mmarc__: ... You have to use wifi drivers on ubuntu...
<Galerien> mmarc__: It's just that normally it's using some generic ones...
<mmarc__> yes, and it should be fine all the time, just as 9.10 was
<Galerien> mmarc__: Yes, just try what I posted earlier
<Skyraven> hello guys, I'm having a weird issue :) I just joined an Ubuntu 10 to a domain using likewise, have modified /etc/samba/lwiauthd.conf to include winbind use default domain = yes
<mmarc__> stupid network manager
<Skyraven> but still I can't log in without the domain part
<Skyraven> I restarted the services, I even rebooted the server
<Skyraven> I browsed the forums..seems that for everyone but me ..it works
<Skyraven> can you help ..what might I be missing ?
<llutz> mmarc__: try wicd, works better for some people
<AhmedBH> Hi
<mmarc__> nah, state file removing does not help
<Galerien> mmarc__: I did for me, sorry :x
<AhmedBH> actually i have downloaded some updates by synaptics for my ATI's graphic card including crystal center and now i cant set my appearce as EXTRA Card doesnt seem to be detected WHY ? :)
 * mmarc__ thinking of throwing away the lucid crap and switch back to 9.10
<Galerien> mmarc__: +1
<AhmedBH> PLease anyone help me out >_<
<JPSman> so....... I just installed KmPlot and it hasn't shown up on the applications menu anywhere.
<Galerien> AhmedBH: don't promise you anything but : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9218816
<Galerien> try that out
<diskin> llutz, the old version is here as well: http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pidgin/, but I can not install it, tried different ways to specify version in apt-get install..
<AhmedBH> OKay :)
<Galerien> AhmedBH: the 2nd part
<heike> hi
<AhmedBH> Yeah ?
<dragontech> i still cant get the wireless to work
<llutz> diskin: sudo apt-get install pidgin=2.x.x                where 2.x.x = the version you want
<heike> how does one configure the locales with ubuntu? dpkg-reconfigure -p low locales just generates them but i cant configure *which* get generated
<tado> i have a problem with my wireless: when downloading high amounts of data (torrents), nm disconnects and doesn't pick up any more, reboot is needed
<diskin> llutz, yes, tried that: E: Version '2.6.6' for 'pidgin' was not found - but it i there..
<tado> (ps it's not the router, as it works with windows computers)
<dragontech> does anyone know how to fix broadcom wireless problems
<erUSUL> tado: install linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<erUSUL> tado: maybe anew driver helps
<erUSUL> dragontech: what problems ?
<rags> Hi...I need a packet generator for sctp packets...any recommendations?..I tried hping, but not sure if it supports sctp...
<tado> erUSUL: should i do it also if using lucid?
<erUSUL> tado: why not ?
<dragontech> i cant get it to detect any wireless networks
<tado> erUSUL: just the karmic part of the package :)
<dragontech> i made sure the switch is on
<erUSUL> dragontech: how did you enabled it ?
<tado> erUSUL: i'll give it a shot
<erUSUL> tado: s/karmic/lucid/
<konman> tado: does this fix the problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/434822/
<dragontech> erUSuL: i removed and reinstalled the drivers
<erUSUL> dragontech: did you used System->Admin...->hardware drivers ?
<dragontech> erUSUL: yes
<erUSUL> dragontech: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<llutz> diskin: check available versions with apt-cache policy pidgin and then apply the complete ver-string to apt-get
<marekw2143> how to remove nginx from system startup?
<AhmedBH> BRB
<tado> konman: i'll try that too
<erUSUL> marekw2143: sudo update-rc.d -f nginx remove
<marekw2143> erUSUL: thanks :)
<dragontech> erUSUL: wlan0 no scan results
<konman> ok but try the backports first
<erUSUL> dragontech: « sudo rfkill list »
<dragontech> erUSUL: soft blocked:no    hard blocked:no
<jud> whenever i download pdf or some other files i can only save them on the main drive otherwise i get permission denied errors. likewise, if i save them then move them off the main drive, i get permission denied when i try to open it.
<erUSUL> dragontech: it seems like your card do not see any network around ...
<konman> ok then I'm going to download these 250+ videos from yt manually
<llutz> jud: then adjust permission of the other drives
<dragontech> i take it the card went bad?
<erUSUL> jud: user only have permissions on their home folders....
<erUSUL> dragontech: not sure can be bad drivers...
<vak> Why does my midnight commander have no colors anymore?..
<jud> erUSUL: I thought it was
<erUSUL> dragontech: try updating it installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<dragontech> erUSUL: apt-get?
<erUSUL> dragontech: or aptitude; or synpatic. whichever you prefer
<vak> e.g., mc doesn't show directories and files in the same color
<vak> there were no problem with the previous mc :-/
<diskin> llutz, http://pastebin.com/p6DSgkvs - it's not here. But it is listed: http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pidgin/
<llutz> diskin: try getting the deb manually and install it with dpkg
<diskin> llutz, yes, thats obvious, but then I will have to get all dependencies.. and I'd like to find "correct" way
<diskin> (suppose I had to explain what to do to a non-tech user)
<llutz> diskin: then you'll have to find a repo with the older version available for your distro
<djmoore> Hello.
<diskin> llutz, but the fact that the old version is listed on the page, means nothing?
<jud> llutz: so, I use chmod?
<djmoore> I have a question:  I have a Toshiba A505 laptop, and have managed to install Lucid Lynx and boot into it with changing a few boot parameters.  I took out silent boot and added acpi=off, and it booted up. The wireless will not work still.  Anyone got any ideas?  I am VERY new to all of this.
<AhmedBH> BAck
<hellyeah> hey
<AhmedBH> Thanks a lot for ATI'S graphic card helping :)
<hellyeah> anyone knows conversation between rbg and cmyk
<AhmedBH> It really works now thanks a million
<llutz> diskin: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid
<Galerien> AhmedBH: with my link?
<llutz> diskin: only 2.7.0 listed for lucid
<diskin> llutz, I'm on Jaunty, but probably the same... thanks
<diskin> I will contact PPA admin
<llutz> diskin: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=jaunty
<sender> Hi, anyone any ideas on how to a panel with windows on both my monitors in a dual monitor setup? Thanks.
<AhmedBH> Galerien: Yes :) And now all i wanna ask is i am not into so many graphic just a new user tho...Should i use the default appearence or Compiz ?
<AhmedBH> Galerien: Thank :)
<sender> Is it possible to have separate workspaces on my 2 monitors in a dual monitor setup?
<AhmedBH> BRB
<abli> Hi! I am trying to connect a gigE camera to a computer running ubuntu lucid, and I am having the following problem: when I run "ifdown eth1 && ifup eth1" _after_ the camera is connected and turned on, It works, but if I reconnect the camera (or bring up eth1 with the camera being off) it doesn't.
<AhmedBH> Back
<djmoore> Can someone help me?
<abli> Looking at 'ifconfig' output, it appears that eth1 only gets ipv4 settings ( inet addr, Bcast, Mask) if 'ifup' is run when the camera is connected. Does lucid not set ipv4 settings? How can I force it to do so?
<AhmedBH> djmoore: yeah ?
<abli> I have an ipv4 address, netmask set in /etc/network/interfaces
<djmoore> AhmedBH THanks.
<llutz> abli: do you have "allow-hotplug eth1" in your /e/n/interfaces ?
<AhmedBH> djmoore: So what is it .
<abli> llutz, no. Where do I put that? in the 'iface eth1' section?
<xoris> hi if didn't download the language pack during hte installation will i be able to write / read with a deffenerent language other than english
<frandieguez> #gnome-bugsquad
<llutz> abli: just add a line above the iface eth1...
<abli> Ok, I did so but it doesn't appear to have solved it. I'll do some checks
<djmoore> AhmedBH: Well, I finally got Lucid Lynx installed on my laptop, but now I'm having a problem getting the wifi to work properly. It seems to detect the networks and connect to mine, but the internet will not work. I have a Toshiba A505. I don't remember the exact model number beyond that right now. It took me a while to boot it because I learned I had to boot it wil APCI=OFF and take out the boot paramter, "silent boot."  Know anything I can try and do?
<Galerien> AhmedBH: You should be abble to use compiz
<abli> llutz, correction, it appears to work. Thanks!
<jarrod_> hallow
<jarrod_> any body know application of this photo http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/6779/asdtv.png
<AhmedBH> Galerien: Thanks
<Galerien> Guys, I have a problem with some popup informations bubble : I get a loob of 'power information, laptop battery is charged'
<Galerien> AhmedBH: np
<erUSUL> jarrod_: the one used to make the diagram? or what? a honeypot ?
<AhmedBH> djmoore: Actually Lucid has  some issues with wifi even tho it doesnt even seem to be working on mine, But on Karmic it was just so fine, try connected with open network or change it to WEP or WPA instead or WPA2
<AhmedBH> And see if that connected
<jarrod_> erUSUL diagram
<AhmedBH> djmoore: PLus have you updated ? your system
<jarrod_> erUSUL: you know this ?
<SirClueless> ska
<djmoore> AhmedBH: It's hard to update it without a connection to the internet. (Wireless is my only resource.) You think WPA would be fine? I don't want to go without security at all because I live in a congested area.
<LowKey> hello, ubuntu can support i386 arc ?
<erUSUL> jarrod_: no i dunno; sorry
<jarrod_> erUSUL ok thx mayby others see this http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/6779/asdtv.png
<viliny__> jarrod_: what are you trying to find out?
<jarrod_> viliny__: DIA isn't for me good
<AhmedBH> djmoore: Yeah i see, I give you a piece of advice, try to simply update and upgrade your laptop by ethernet (since its not getting connected by a wifi so) and once you are done try to connect it again and if not change up the security or password , Linux is typical you know :) and about crowded area you got with a lot of peoples who might be after your wifi i guess only Linux can break a 502 Bit WPA2 security
<jarrod_> viliny__: i kivio alsow
<viliny__> jarrod_: ??
<jarrod_> viliny__: draf a diagram my net
<viliny__> jarrod_: the image you linked earlier looks like it's done in photoshop or similar by hand - not by a program
<jarrod_> viliny__: hmm,
<djmoore> ahmedBH: I am dualbooting it with Windows 7 at the moment, so I can jump there and download a package and come back and update Lucid with a flash drive. Is there a package I can download for all the updates?
<anodesni> Ubuntu does not control my brightness (ATI mobility 4330) please help, my batteries are drained in no time
<ChangeOfHeart> #fpc
<djmoore> ahmedBH: I will try to get the ethernet to work tonight and see if that helps me get the updates.  What options do I have if the updates don't worry and the password and network name changes don't work?
<AhmedBH> djmoore: I guess the only best source is by ethernet or you wont get a COMPLETE update, Your system need to be updated that might help and like you said you can CONNECT to wifi but something maybe blocking it ? so you cant access the internet
<djmoore> updates don't work and*
 * SirClueless waves 
 * anodesni scratches his eyes out
<llutz> jarrod_: looks like inkscape or similar. just putting together some cliparts, lines and text
<anthony_> hi to everyone
<djmoore> ahmedBH: I remember there being at once time a connection to wirelss, but I don't remember exactly what boot parameters I initiated.  I might try to add extra parameters in again and see if that works.
<AhmedBH> djmoore: I meant to say that update it and do check it once without password on it when connected and internet is working then you should put a password on your wifi router and then (put that on your Lucid under your SSID name) "DO it by yourself" and see if connects and works
<AhmedBH> djmoore: Best of luck with that :)
<wesguin> anodesni, did you try Fn keys or adding the panel brighness applett?
<djmoore> ahmedBH:  Thanks much.  I will try. Later
<AhmedBH> djmoore: Its okay :0
<anthony_> i have a problem! how can you make the download of a program fast. because i have a slow connection.
<anodesni> wesguin, yes it does not responds
<AhmedBH> :)
<anthony_> can anyone help me
<ns5> Why in 10.04 openssh daemon is always started during system boot?  It is not listed in any runlevels.  Any idea?
<jpds> ns5: Have you looked at /etc/init/sshd.conf?
<Galerien> anthony_: slow connection ==> slow download... no secret
<anthony_> you mean i can't make it fast
<anthony_> T_T
<ns5> jpds: There is no /etc/init.d/sshd.conf in my system.
<llutz> ns5: /etc/init        not /etc/init.d
<jpds> ns5: Not init.d; init.
<wesguin> anodesni, looks like this is a problem others are having.. are you using proprietary graphics driver?
<anodesni> wesguin, yes
<ns5> jpds: yes I'm looking at it
<wesguin> anodesni, did you try disabling that to see if it works then?
<anodesni> wesguin, ok I will, but the opensource driver does not support energy saving, which means that my cpu gets 10 degrees (C) higher
<anodesni> at least it doesnt until 2.6.35
<ns5> jpds: so?
<wesguin> anodesni, what temp?
<anodesni> wesguin, 50-52 no load to 65 to 70 under load vs 42-44 no load to 50 - 60 under load
<jpds> ns5: The 'start on' line defines when sshd is started.
<wesguin> anodesni, well at least that's not near critical
<ns5> jpds: What's the reason of the existence of this file?
<Dermo> bonjour :)
<jpds> ns5: It's an Upstart configuration file?
<anodesni> wesguin, no, but I expect that the lifetime will be shorter when the temp is increased
<ns5> jpds: Ubuntu ignores the traditional runlevel system?
<jpds> ns5: Yes; it uses Upstart.
<delonair> quando apro internet non vedo più la barra chiudi iconizza ripristina. infatti per chiudere internet devo usare alt f4 da tastiere. da che dipende
<AhmedBH> Hello i got a issue with terminal before it was like 'username@hotname:~$' and now when i hit CTRL+ALT+T and it shows as 'username@hostname:/$'  so why that there's a / now ?
<erUSUL> !it | delonair
<jpds> ns5: Well, it loads both but Upstart is preferred.
<wesguin> anodesni, true, but probably nothing you'd notice
<Dermo> we need to speak in english here ? or it's allowed to speak foreign language ?
<wesguin> anodesni, still you have to test if it works
<anodesni> wesguin, and I prefer my lap top be 10 degrees colder too :P
<llutz> AhmedBH: because your $PWD now is / and former was ~
<wesguin> anodesni, yeah.. my netbook runs hot.. good in the winter time
<jpds> Dermo: This is an English-only channel.
<ns5> jpds: so how should I modify the file to tell ubuntu not to start it during system boot?
<anodesni> wesguin, I'm removing the driver now
<jpds> ns5: Comment out all of the "start on" part.
<KittyBoots> Hello, I have never emcripted files before and I have a directory I want to put a password on.  I am sure that there are many options, but what is the optimal method?
<wesguin> anodesni, let me know how it goes
<anodesni> now restarting X, ibb
<AhmedBH> llutz: why i mean when i click it by accessorise>terminal it shows ~$ why with a shortcut as /$
<wesguin> 'k
<AhmedBH> llutz: i dont like it >_< it wasnt like that before
<llutz> AhmedBH: somewhere the start-path is defined different, idk why/where
<AhmedBH> llutz: thats stupid
<Kilianv> hello, I am (re-re-re-)installing 10.04 on my macbook pro 5,5 and the broadcom STA driver is in a perpetual state of trying to connect, and giving up after ~3 tries (both on wpa protected and open networks) does anyone know how to remedy this?
<llutz> AhmedBH: file a bug-report
<AhmedBH> llutz: how really
<Dermo> ty jpds ;)
<anodesnii> wesguin, ok, it's working again, thanks
<anodesnii> wesguin, I'll guess I have to live with higher temps for another 6 months
<wesguin> anodesnii, maybe they'll update the driver
<anodesnii> I hope
<wesguin> anodesnii, I'm not sure if it's something a kernel module fix would help or not
<wesguin> anodesnii, my little netbook has issues but I use some workarounds
<theom3ga> hi there
<anodesnii> wesguin, I think amd has messed up their driver once again
<theom3ga> how can I batch install a lot of fonts from command line on Ubuntu?
<wesguin> anodesnii, could be
<SpaceGhostC2C> theom3ga: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SpaceGhostC2C> theom3ga: that has a lot.
<theom3ga> SpaceGhostC2C, I know it has a lot, but I have my own ones
<SpaceGhostC2C> theom3ga: you want to install fonts you've downloaded?
<Juliana> Hello Ubuntu! I deleted mysql with "apt-get remove mysql-server". But there still are tons of files left. if found "/etc/mysql/" and "/var/lib/mysql/" for example. Why is that? How can I uninstall something?
<theom3ga> SpaceGhostC2C, yep, I have about thirty fonts I downloaded some time ago, and I don't want to go one by one pressing Install this font
<SpaceGhostC2C> theom3ga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<llutz> Juliana: check for mysql-common mysql-client
<theom3ga> guess I'll copy them in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ and then run fc-cache
<theom3ga> or something like that
<Juliana> llutz: ok, apt-get removing these too
<SpaceGhostC2C> Juliana: apt-get remove --purge
<llutz> Juliana: apt-get purge xxx
<Juliana> SpaceGhostC2C, llutz: now apt-get says its not installed. do i have to reinstall it to uninstall it?
<llutz> Juliana: "dpkg -l *mysql* | grep ^ii"
<wesguin> Juliana, try looking in synaptics package manager File -> History
<Juliana> i really would like to do it with apt, if possible.
<ns5> jpds: Thanks
 * Juliana reinstalls mysql-server :(
<wesguin> Juliana, np
<Juliana> wesguin: np?
<wesguin> no prob
<SpaceGhostC2C> s/prob/problem/
<wesguin> s/problem/problemo
<Lazylegs> #azuredot
<Lazylegs> whops
<Lazylegs> smtel
<nicofs> hello there. I just instelled 10.04 on my netbook (Acer Aspire One 532; Atom N450@1,66GHz; GMA 3150). Everything seems to work except for the touchpad which seems to be stuck at a sensitivity of about 10.000% and constantly clicks left. scaling down the sensitivity in the menu doesn't help. any ideas? thanks.
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> someone knows how to draw chromacity diagram
<wesguin> Juliana, you could look at /var/log/dpkg.log
<linxeh> hellyeah: are you sure you have the right name? google has 1 hit for "chromacity diagram"
<Juliana> wesguin: have to go for now. somehow i repaired it meanwhile with some wild uninstalling and reinstalling.
<wesguin> Juliana, you have to scroll to the bottom for the latest
<wesguin> Juliana, okay good :)
<linxeh> hellyeah: ignore me, I cant type
<Juliana> thank you everybody!
<linxeh> hellyeah: I think you mean chromaticity diagram ?
<Juliana> #ubuntu is so much more charming then #debian!
<hellyeah> linxeh,
<hellyeah> yeah
<hellyeah> i check the google
<hellyeah> but i cannot find basic steps
<hellyeah> i cant uderstand something
<wesguin> wb anodesni
<hellyeah> may be someone knows
<linxeh> hellyeah: you probably need to use something like R or matlab or something
<Lazy^> Hello, i need to use ftp trough squid. What is the good ftp-client for that ? I'm trying to use FileZilla but no sulotion
<uLinux> Linux rules
<hellyeah> i eed theorotical knıowledge
<linxeh> hellyeah: this isnt the channel for that then
<hellyeah> okey
<hellyeah> .D
<fengfan> hello everyone
<discozohan> can someone tell me about memory usage - why my kde widget shows, that 950mb of memory in use, top shows that 1500mb in use
<discozohan> i just logged in
<nicofs> hi... me again. anyone who can help with a touchpad?
<discozohan> how can i get real memory usage ?
<fengfan> who can tell me about china WenJiaBao and North Korea
<ania_> free -m
<erUSUL> !ram | discozohan
<ubottu> discozohan: A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<fengfan> a new
<fengfan> a news
<discozohan> Ok, free -m, it shows, that 1600 mb in use ( i just logged in ). Top doesn't show anything, that uses so many memory
<discozohan> how can i know, what process use half of my memory ?
<discozohan> top shows nothing
<discozohan> 2 and 3 % of memory by 2 processes - the max
<discozohan> why it shows, that 50% in use ?
<Vroomfondle> does that include the cache?
<erUSUL> discozohan: top orders by %cpu press "shift + M" to order by memory usage
<discozohan> <erUSUL>, in total it will be not more than 15%
<wesguin> nicofs, when did your touchpad problem start?
<ania_> kernel is loading as much as possible into ram for performance
<discozohan> i have 3,2 gb, 1600 in use
<erUSUL> discozohan: did you read the bot's link
<erUSUL> ?
<zakwilson> ATI's latest fglrx release (8.723) appears to be the same version that comes with Ubuntu 10.04. It claims suspend/resume fixes. My laptop still doesn't resume properly. Are there known issues?
<discozohan> ah, ok. Thanks
<discozohan> it seems to be normal behaviour
<discozohan> and one more question - my opened windows ( kde ) lag when i drag them
<discozohan> what can it be ?
<nicofs> @wesguin: directly after installation. it never worked
<akashv> how can i install kivio in ubuntu Lucid? it was in karmic repos, but now disappeared.
<wesguin> nicofs, I haven't seen any big problems mentioned with that model and lucid lynx.. there is an issue with scrolling
<akashv> !kivio
<wesguin> nicofs, did you do a clean install?
<LjL> akashv: http://www.koffice.org/kivio/ it seems that they couldn't get it fixed for KDE4 release
<nicofs> if it were only scrolling, I'd be happy... I've had this problem with normal ubuntu and the netbook remix
<Gryllida> Help! I hit "switching from windows" at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/index.html and it says 404 page not found!
<akashv> LjL: ok
<DJones> Gryllida: Looks like that webpage is down/missing at the moment, you can get to the previous one using the link https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/switching/index.html
<Gryllida> Oh, ok
<nicofs> I only used live/persistant USB versions... but that was one hour ago...
<wesguin> nicofs, maybe if  you try this it will fix it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467503
<wesguin> nicofs, even tho it's for another issue
<Kilianv> hello, I am (re-re-re-)installing 10.04 on my macbook pro 5,5 and the broadcom STA driver is in a perpetual state of trying to connect, and giving up after ~3 tries (both on wpa protected and open networks) does anyone know how to remedy this?
<wesguin> nicofs, make sure you read through the whole thing first though
<nicofs> damn... I never thought of that multi-gesture stuff... why does it have to have that... but I'll try that...
<wesguin> nicofs, worth a try
<nicofs> is there a page with keyboard shortcuts? obviously I can't use the touchpad...^^
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bart_> quit
<bart_> exit
<koshari> how do i write a small script that will create a dev if it doesnt exist, ie, " if /dev/rfcomm0 "dontexist" bind rfcomm 0 end if  ????
<artypig78> haha
<xuanhen> is anyone here?
<wesguin> these used to be alot more common I gues
<tecky> is there a way to force a upgrade of IRSSI to 0.8.15 from the repo *.14?
<tecky> or is the package not prebuilt as of this time?
<erUSUL> koshari: if [[ -f /dev/rfcomm0 ]]; then  bind rfcomm 0; fi
<erUSUL> koshari: or something like that :)
<Gryllida> erUSUL what language is that?
<erUSUL> koshari: use -a
<erUSUL> Gryllida: shell script; command line
<bullgard> Gryllida: Thank you very much for your help with bugzilla. It works now, and have sent a comment there.
<wesguin> nicofs, oh I missed that... you could use alt+f2 and run xterm I guess
<m0ar> I'm unable to boot my windows install, is the only solution really to use a windows recovery cd? I get the bootmgr is missing-error
<bullgard> What to enter in the text field of »Indicator Applet Session« 0.3.6?
<erUSUL> m0ar: maybe in ##windows they know of a different method
<Gryllida> bullgard, you're welcome :)
<m0ar> erUSUL: Since it's about grub, here would be my bet
<wesguin> m0ar, you mean you installed ubuntu and now you can't boot windows?
<m0ar> wesguin: Yes.
<m0ar> Oh darn, I didn't mention that? lol :>
<wesguin> m0ar, well the only problem is with the boot loader which is on the MBR
<wesguin> m0ar, you can recover it by reinstalling grub2
<m0ar> wesguin: I've reinstalled grub 2 times, with 'grub-install /dev/sda'
<wesguin> m0ar, you might need to do a bit more.. brb
<xuanhen> it's a grub's bug
<xuanhen> you can't see windows but can see linux?
<m0ar> xuanhen: I've added windows to the menu.lst and I can select it of course, otherwise I wouldn't get the "BOOTMGR is missing"-error :>
<xuanhen> you use grub ? why not update your grub to ver2?
<wesguin> grub2 can do it automatically
<xuanhen> yes
<wesguin> with update-grub command
<hellyeah> wha tis the diff between grub and grub2
<xuanhen> i'm not sure . you can google it
<wesguin> if you installed ubuntu 10.04 you have grub2 which works different than earlier version
<m0ar> Of course I've got grub2 installed :)
<wesguin> m0ar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<hellyeah> 10.04 automatically install
<wesguin> read that
<xuanhen> try this         sudo apt-get install gurb2
<wesguin> xuanhen, he already has grub2
<xuanhen> o
<xuanhen> some version of grub2 has a bug
<xuanhen> .. can't add windows to grub.cfg
<wesguin> xuanhen, the info on the url I gave him worked for e
<wesguin> me
<wesguin> wb nico
<m0ar> Guys. I can select windows in my grub, but when I try to start it i get a fatal error: "BOOTMGR is missing"
<wesguin> hmm
<vinh> hmm
<histo> m0ar: what version of windows
<xuanhen> he say his grub configure file is menu.lst
<m0ar> histo: Win7
<xuanhen> that's grub1's config file
<wesguin> m0ar, that could be because you tried to use grub2 wrong tho
<m0ar> wesguin: Oh?
<m0ar> wesguin: Since it didn't work after a clean install ;3
<wesguin> yes that's why I gave you that url it shows the difference between the grub versions
<wesguin> yeah I am surprised it didn't work after a clean install though
<histo> m0ar: k let me check on something
<tecky> i never understood why people still cling to windows installs, and able to live with a VM env.
<m0ar> I have to run some applications for work and some games :3
<xuanhen> me to
<xuanhen> dota
<sh1ny> grub2 uses grub.cfg not menu.lst
<xuanhen> yes
<histo> m0ar: what is your drive/partitioning setup right now?
<wesguin> use fdisk -l
<xuanhen> cfdisk is easy to understand
<sh1ny> easiest way would be -> boot win7 cd, issue a repair on the bootmgr, boot a ubuntu 10.04 cd, rescue mode -> fix grub
<m0ar> fdisk is fine
<sh1ny> works for me
<xuanhen> haha
<sh1ny> i have arch + ubuntu + win7
<wesguin> fdisk -l to just list what is where
<histo> m0ar: sometimes windows puts its boot files in a c:\boot folder especially on upgrades.
<m0ar> sh1ny: Like I've got a win7 cd? x)
<xuanhen> it's a good idea
<histo> m0ar: but its kind of difficult to help if you won't answer questions "fdisk is fine"...
<sh1ny> m0ar, how did you install it then ?
<xuanhen> ....
<m0ar> sh1ny: Pirated? ..
<wesguin> oooh pirated linux
<wesguin> heh
<m0ar> Not really ;D
<wesguin> you cant pirate linux
<m0ar> What did I say then?
<m0ar> Yeah, windows.
<FailPowah> i have a question about the network connection settings, on the google settings page for ubuntu, they write to use space to seperate the dns server, however the popup/over/tooltip on the dns server in ubuntu 10.04 LTS it says to use comma to seperate the dns servers, which is right?
<DASPRiD> m0ar, you can, when it is an enterprise ddition ;)
<m0ar> DASPRiD: ah
<koshari> erUSUL thanks,
<histo> m0ar: Mo0unt the windows partition in windows and see if you have a boot folder in the root of the drive.  You can try copying the files out of there to the root of the drive. Should fix your issues.
<m0ar> histo: will do
<histo> m0ar: sry meant mount the windows partition in ubuntu
<histo> m0ar: but you get the idea.
<m0ar> histo: I understood that :D
<m0ar> histo: Nope, no /boot
<augustl> are there any tools (other than ncurses) for creating terminal GUIs in ubuntu? Something a bit more high level than ncurses would have been nice.
<gmcdonald> direct download url for ubuntu server anybody?
<augustl> gmcdonald: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<histo> m0ar: basically it can't see the boot manager files for some reason. what version of ubuntu?
<m0ar> histo: lucid
<wesguin> m0ar, the answers in here somewhere: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312894&page=2
<gmcdonald> augustl: genius, thanks!
<wesguin> m0ar, that's windows7 right?
<histo> m0ar: yeah you have to find where the boot manager is can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<augustl> gmcdonald: I wish that page was first for "ubuntu download" :)
<histo> m0ar: if its a computer that came with windows 7 from the factory it could be on a seperate smaller partition.
<ozerimar> Can anyone help with rescue /restore ?
<uLinux> hello
<katano> hi
<gmcdonald> augustl: yeah, above the stupid fancy graphic button with redirect crap
<m0ar> histo: I've reinstalled diffrent windows versions and many linux distributions since then
<uLinux> Can I put Applications Places and System menus into a button? I just want to save space in panel
<histo> m0ar: okay well if you could pastebin that and the grub.cfg I'll take a look
<jussi> ozerimar: just tell your problem :)
<wesguin> nicofs1, any luck yet?
<ozerimar> can anyone help restore ubuntu installation?
<augustl> ozerimar: don't ask to ask, just ask, I guess :)
<nicofs1> I'm just starting... needed to go to my other pc to work with the netbook...
<wesguin> ah
<iefremov> Hi all! Can anyone point to the right IRC channel where I can ask some question about SRU procedure?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what 'sru' even is
<iefremov> stable release update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<arand> iefremov: #ubuntu-motu is liekely a start
<Dr_Willis> seems like the wiki page sould suggest an irc channel. :)
<uLinux> I want to save space in panel by hiding Applications Places and System menus.. How can I do this?
<compaq> man...I am having a hell of time with ubuntu and xubuntu installing on a desktop.  Sometimes, composite graphics don't work, if it does, then mpg videos don't work, and the gmenu in cairo-dock doesn't work, I need some video drivers I guess, for my intel video car
<uLinux> but keep a button for them ofc
<erUSUL> uLinux: yes; you can there is an alternate single button menu. remove the menu then right click in a panel -> add to panel -> choose the single button menu
<uLinux> keeping
<Slart> uLinux: can't you put those menus in a "drawer" ?
<uLinux> whats a drawer
<ozerimar> what does  mount: mounting none on/dev failed mean?
<ojii> hi everyone
<uLinux> erUSUL  im gonna try that tks
<ojii> ever since I installed SCIM I have issues with applications suddenly stopping to accept input until i right-click->input method->SCIM. how can I tell all apps to use SCIM by default?
<Slart> uLinux: or just add the "Main menu" applet
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  check ou the other panel applets also. theres also some  in the repos not installed by default that can let you tweak the pannel some
<nicofs1> @wesguin: it works! thanks a lot!
<nickguin> cool'
<nickguin> on my toshiba
<nickguin> dang keyboard is too big.. compared to the eee pc
<nickguin> heh
<ozerimar> anyone know what mount: mounting none on /dev failed no such device means?????
<wesguin> nicofs1, this is better
<wesguin> I'm getting used to the tiny keyboard
<uLinux> erUSUL I remove Menu Bar and added Main Menu :)
<uLinux> removed
<erUSUL> uLinux: exactly; my system is in spanish... can not be sure of the names
<ozerimar> I have a non working ubuntu laptop
<Scuttle> is anyone using the Terratec H5 or H7 USB here in ubuntu?
<compaq> how do I change the video driver I am using?
<erUSUL> compaq: what graphic card ?
<compaq> intel
<compaq> 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE linux driver
<compaq> erUSUL, intel 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE linux driver
<erUSUL> compaq: it should use the intel driver.... what is the issue with it ?
<compaq> erUSUL, end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<vic20gmr> hello, im trying to troubleshoot some sound issue[s] with my 9.10 karmic
<ozerimar> How can I get tech support with restoring a ubuntu laptop?
<compaq> erUSUL, I can't play mpg videos, it show the video for a half a sec, and then I get a blank screen
<wesguin> ozerimar, what happened to it?
<Scuttle> dev fd0? that's a floppy drive...
<compaq> erUSUL, that is with Xubuntu, but I am not sure if I have desktop effects on or not, before when I installed Ubuntu, desktop effects wouldn't turn on
<Dr_Willis>  fd0 = floppy - disable the floppy controller in bios  - if you are having issues with that.
<compaq> Scuttle, yeah I know, but it seems to have something to do with the video driver for some reason
<compaq> Dr_Willis, I blacklisted the floppy, but the error still came
<Dr_Willis> That would be an interesting bug.
<ozerimar> it was in a middle of updating to a newer version when all power was lost
<Dr_Willis> disable it in bios. thats the 'best' way to disable  the floppy.
<wesguin> ozerimar, maybe you could try running fsck on it
<erUSUL> compaq: end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0 <<< that's floppy driver afaics
<\\\\\\\\> Dr_Willis: the best way is to remove floppy drive from computer
<Dr_Willis> power outage during update.. can be trivial or impossble to recover from. :()
<erUSUL> compaq: video playback issues i duno what may be causing it
<wesguin> yeah
<Dr_Willis> \\\\\\\\:  the controller is still there.  and ive seen them show a fdo device even without a actual floppy
<erUSUL> compaq: if you have mplayer we can make a quick test
<vic20gmr> i have been having intermitten sound and/or "crackling" sound in games
<compaq> erUSUL, ok, let me download an mpg clip
<wesguin> vic20gmr, emulators?
<vic20gmr> i have disabled onboard sound, and plugged in a pci board
<vic20gmr> snes9x gives problems, i briefly heard garbled sound in nexuiz
<vic20gmr> assaultcube also
<ozerimar> when  i boot it up it displays grub loading then mount: mounting none on /dev failed no such device then 10 seconds later I get a orange screen with my user name I click on my name to log on except that once i identify myself the keyboard becomes non working
<wesguin> vic20gmr, yeah I had all those fixed in earlier distro, but now have dosbox problems in 10.04
<vic20gmr> ive tried some solutions on net, but so far nothing helps
<compaq> erUSUL, I guess its working, but the integrated one with firefox isn't
<wesguin> ozerimar, can you ctrl-alt-f1 into a console?
<vic20gmr> well i stuck with 9.10, moslty cuz i fig'd more games for it than 10.04 at this time
<erUSUL> compaq: totem ? can you try it outside firefox ?
<wesguin> ozerimar, that error shouldnt be fatal in itself
<wesguin> vic20gmr, well what I mainly noticed was the same fixes just don't work under 10.04
<tado> does anyone know if it's possible to add the google search bar present in unity on lucid?
<vic20gmr> my first question i gess is shud i remove the pci card [audio card], and go back to onboard audio?, im currently seeing "dummy output" in vol tray icons balloon help
<xabr> +i
<wesguin> but my zsnes and xstella work fine
<vic20gmr> u have any ideas wut i might try under 9.10 karmic?
<wesguin> vic20gmr, I'd say yes
<wesguin> vic20gmr, you on karmic now then?
<vic20gmr> yes
<vic20gmr> 9.10
<wesguin> well for dosbox set freq's to 44100
<ozerimar> yeah but i cant do anything cant get to my desktop.
<compaq> I am using cairo-dock, but the gmenu isn't working, when I click it, all I get is "recent documents"
<wesguin> then it doesn't have to downmix
<vic20gmr> ok, havent installed dosbox [yet! :D]
<wesguin> oh
<vic20gmr> i have nexuiz as a test app
<wesguin> set xznes to 48000
<vic20gmr> ok
<uLinux> later
<nicofs1> cya
<ozerimar> is there a way to do a system restore?
<vic20gmr> i wonder if im having apps [games] trying to directly access alsa instead of pulse?
<vic20gmr> i read that is/was common? prob for many using 9.10 kk
<compaq> how do I zoom out the desktop?
<wesguin> ozerimar, I guess you can reinstall without format.. I never tried that myself
<wesguin> ozerimar, I'd try to save any important data first to a sd card or something
<abid> Is anyone here familiar with the option in Virtualbox "-biossystemtimeoffset"
<wesguin> vic: I tried to set everything to pulse.. earlier OS I removed pulse altogether and installed alsa
<ozerimar> dont know how ? only able to login in the terminal screen
<wesguin> ozerimar, can you do a usb install?
<DonScott> ozerimar: did that work ?
<vic20gmr> where might i find instructions on how to go away from pulse, and use only alsa?
<ozerimar> sorry did what work?
<wesguin> vic: I found it on google
<DonScott> getting rid of pulsse audio and using just alsa
<wjtm1> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! wjtm1 hakmn t0rc multi_io macsim compaq crazycool h32Lg abid A_nd3P sdk_lnx rogarcia ayan caac pickett vasiph vimalg2 JFo Yum Mutesounds DonScott Dink d3xter fishoneeyed \\\\\\\\ quiritius adnyxo kg4qxk euro_neuro scottmaccal vic20gmr Faran robotica AmberJ klunka_ rrittenhouse ecanto_ ajox_ sisto digitalstimulus frogdog Mike__ Milosz webturtle0 ojii dennis__ Dark_Wizard ubottu mowe styx_ pecisk G
<wjtm1> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! ubuntujenkins HammerTiem Ganymede Klanticus fdz jdobrien dreacu666 JackStoner skbohra sonneveld costaeye btr u-foka debnedaebne dk_ffk MadAGu rocket16 Pitel alien260 tlab larryAmen tyler_d4 ffatman karthik drellok AntiSpamMeta micka Ronald paissad Hapsbanan canthus13 sloof3 zonum dumont jimerickson_ Riddell stovicek Vroomfondle saxin LSD|Ninja theshadowx Sedated akgraner Snomi poningru spartan07 
<wjtm1> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! tavasti farhad cabrey nokia3510 Glebelg fraggle_laptop visitor1 UT8F larry1 zippy Aciid aleksil Gadget3000 Half-man icewaterman xuanhen nikolam yaaar vak Aji-Dahaka koshari Niamor magic_ninja420 finalbeta_ Mavrik_ sburjan Terminator asqq AaronCampbell__ karmic_scents sevka pepee akashv maxter Xjs|moonshine Svaje Bublik Tobbi LjL dashua nucc1 neil_d Milos discozohan MetaBot jean-claude jean-claude
<wjtm1> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! sh1ny Lazylegs Oli``` ThePangolino silverra1ndog erUSUL barberan jud Mud god^ saxlap panter AmokPaule incorrect Kilianv iDope hakonber Janhouse hansan BlackFate me2resh rizzuh arinya ohir minjoo SolarisBoy Ljungmann janek ania_ LowKey ectospasm gigasoft e-DIO-t visof frandieguez iElijah sirex` Zeek corin_ [diablo] Bulldog\\ antonio_ Sinister xabrx hellp BlackBinary batasan Tuna-Fish2 bluds kcaze 
<wjtm1> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! captain_ Scorpion hellyeah alessiofachechi TimeRider nilg` digitalfiz OkropNick SNAKEFORCRAPSAKE leagris Petskull SirClueless wesguin wiiguy _magez_ n8w G0SUB spydon nand tinoutinou_ dmart triengage kloeri aperson acuster dimebar konman Anubisss joaopinto drdanz laclasse kgs jimius Emry hayanbom c_arenz Milos|Laptop codecop barna Galerien Jordan_U lorenzosu ^Man ilers Devrethman themill elnur Ass
<wjtm1> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! HinHin WakkaWakka Abhishek_Singh DonaldShimoda sphenxes Oer tempeldirne hebz0rl pinoyskull ubuntu craig_ Sacho DaZ^ phylock TLE gauthier magical cdpuk traveller morten__ manio kaziem bctrainers feiyu mezzovento Termana Bobrobyn _KAMI_ misnix schmidtm dotblank tripelb iflema Remixman gottto aflynn boritek vds wortbit Guest41515 lelamal MblKiTA madLyfe larsig Quintz Mintz C-S-B anders_ mergus Shoob
<wjtm1> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! Kakkar bergman Gnea l_r Finnish BunnyFF Vakz oyotatano DarkDigitalDream pjotr NEXUS-6 adio intok o1e9 ChaosR mozer _iron neurohack222 waan Guest70889 Otacon22 Morten_ lambrecht PhilippeD KittyBoots rumsyum eycel holmser jasonjang shai Simon-MPFH EagleWatch devkhadka arturiusx lukefeil valorin RainbowEyes ntH dukz QuiltPants jun schatan naveen519 lapion psalmer free_loader_ juxta padeBoi Omen_20 h
<FloodBot4> wjtm1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * vic20gmr is blushing
<nikolam> ??
<elnur> lol
<Bublik> ...
<Viagrrrassa> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! juxta padeBoi Omen_20 hateball herbert xxploit ericm inhale Ipeer adamkex lwells openSourcedNick Granis Faithful grandrew FrankLv wizardyesterday cef wet cdoublejj|afk SmallR2004 edoceo pure_hate mdel mawst U-b-u-n-t-u Phurl cc_will MartyMcFly kcg Random832 balas Amaranth bullgard bullgard4 Loshki FullFlannelJacke Doyle isnoop rgreening keenken drmartin Soul_Sample gip_ jenkinbr ajwak95 Jonb
<Viagrrrassa> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! Babalabon Slart oblu ThomasG33K revygttam corpse Canti_ mikey_ data0faust maxagaz fisted gospch Zhwazi kamokow matx ZykoticK9 JabberWalkie bbelt16ag Naynay das_maze jhesketh_ dgm[wech] StrangeCharm Evolution CrEddy_ irk evaluser DURgod Ertyle nickzxcv caplink811_log rjharv a94060 Dr_Willis Elv13 Kentrel BrendenB wlx rifter kermit M1DLGpc waltercool eXeonical JanC Ranakah choonming arand slav
<sitoo5714> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! MK-BB dougl navetz thul rob_p Haldor ersoy dubiago alexstre^ Royall rsk kentb_ red2kic_ gregl mewshi serilbye jacquesdupontd vega felixsulla jumbers imjustmatthew kennyG dtidrow oy1r beware JamesHarrison codyzapp TriMe__ cfedde behanw ZMR surgeterrix zoe xxiao Dad` ssmy grim76 netop Frosty Rhce scubacuda Visual` Balgan miracle2k nullbeat ColdFyre kancerman rdz Amnesian alastor666 firegrass law
<sitoo5714> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! pinPoint castle` phr0z3n thedead91 xpot seg_fault MrNaz_yma atoi tsimpson Church danopia cjcopi ha1331 BluntObject Nakkel void9 sshc starnostar arthurjohnson DarkwingDuck douglasawh-work KiLaHuRtZ cyphase Fandekasp yeryry JamesAdams Espen-_- SuperLag npope Maarten newklear vikasap crazy6 mbarret__ seatek foxbuntu Simath pipegeek izmaelis PreZLaptop jakexks Riviera utlo Narcissus posey Masshuu 
<sergion> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! seg_fault MrNaz_yma atoi tsimpson Church danopia cjcopi ha1331 BluntObject Nakkel void9 sshc starnostar arthurjohnson DarkwingDuck douglasawh-work KiLaHuRtZ cyphase Fandekasp yeryry JamesAdams Espen-_- SuperLag npope Maarten newklear vikasap crazy6 mbarret__ seatek foxbuntu Simath pipegeek izmaelis PreZLaptop jakexks Riviera utlo Narcissus posey Masshuu lyric niekie mitha`notey mikel B3B301X mythi
<sergion> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! jrolland-ubuntu CR0W HerbMonk john__ kgrandis mguy cesar_CR i_is_broke PHLAK pths Weegee biczd avelldiroll sdx23 Rp3 cbx33 ninjai Lisimba monk80 coldboot Ed-Balto tyler_d bwebster jgrafton Scott_L vox brainproxy ricardoromao RoosterJuice InHisName conflix1 maco walmis Rockj Benagua theclaw Klapo mgolisch cwillu_at_work tapio smellynoser RaNdY `blackmk4`linux CompanionCube mlRism joh k0sh quiescens
<sadodyncasype> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! bipolar MikeChelen werdan7 costre _Trullo Apage43 kandinski PhilMather Ttech AndrewX192 ccooke mb_again_ sladen Zolomon_ ajith mick_laptop Alan Kraln choc Meeko kjelle Ralfm arcsky tpt jribas Martinp23 bjorge mhall119 pthsWork FeedHunter [J] acura tootroot Freek General_Shakes crdlb xOrphenochx sloopy brah- ash2dust nimrod10 Johnm happosade dennda q3aiml_ Draiden d
<sadodyncasype> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! rm-f`whoami` Guest68078 x3cion [SW]Dodge`oFF Azzmodan ^Zaz Jare sno puneet__ ComradeHaz` zamba mrp rayt dashavoo SwedeMike Jettis mrwick charlieS enzotib log|in ewook joschi Grepator genii ph8 monteith iridian bracki DJones Chris___ manishe sash_ the-dude LMJ achmorrison Aragon con-man dyek chordate e2rdzik nrpil_ exigraff histo kmdm_ AndyGraybeal ajeffri_ phnom bi
<HinHin> wtf?
<pinoyskull> damn
<histo> ozerimar: can you boot to recovery mode and set it to do an fsck?
<Termana> wow
<ozerimar> i have tried rescue with original disc but no luck
<ayan> ouch.
<nikolam> what is going on?
<pecisk> damn flooders
<nikolam> ok
<DonaldShimoda> boot atacks
<iDope> that was just a botnet flood attack
<pinoyskull> damn bot
<elnur> spam
<jussi> !troll
<kermit> they just hit #bash 10 minutse ago
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<DonaldShimoda> i cant beleive that irc dont have tools to stop this, cḿon
<ozerimar> i have not tried fsck
<ozerimar> what is fsck?
<pinoyskull> there should be one
<rocket16> God! Ban the flooders!
<kermit> DonaldShimoda: it does, and they did, +q~a
<dubiago> well, wouldn't making this channel +R help?
<iDope> ozerimar: its like chkdisk for linux
<histo> !fsck | ozerimar
<ubottu> ozerimar: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<pecisk> DonaldShimoda, yes, there are tools, but they will cause problems for common crowd to get here
<kermit> dubiago: they did that too (though thats mostly redundant to +q~a)
<dubiago> ahhh
<kermit> dubiago: er, did +r.. +q~a is the old +R
<dubiago> yea
<wesguin> ozerimar, if you can get to console you might be able to set fsck to run during next boot
<dubiago> heh
 * dubiago sighs
<keenken> hey
<ozerimar> i will try  do i need the original disc? or just do it at the prompt??
<Tupemarare> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! Tupemarare ryg9I yotta911 malko JulianDelphiki Ronald dmart A_nd3P |Dreams| hakmn t0rc multi_io macsim compaq crazycool h32Lg abid sdk_lnx rogarcia ayan caac pickett vasiph vimalg2 JFo Yum Mutesounds DonScott Dink d3xter fishoneeyed \\\\\\\\ quiritius adnyxo kg4qxk euro_neuro scottmaccal vic20gmr Faran robotica AmberJ klunka_ rrittenhouse ecanto_ ajox_ sisto digitalstimulus frogdog Mike__ Milo
<Tupemarare> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! pecisk GodFather_ masu3701 sipior ozerimar augustl mirsal Sky[x] ubuntujenkins HammerTiem Klanticus fdz dreacu666 JackStoner skbohra sonneveld costaeye btr u-foka debnedaebne dk_ffk MadAGu rocket16 Pitel alien260 tlab larryAmen tyler_d4 ffatman karthik drellok AntiSpamMeta micka paissad Hapsbanan canthus13 sloof3 zonum dumont jimerickson_ Riddell stovicek Vroomfondle saxin LSD|Ninja theshadowx
<Tupemarare> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! pvh_sa|wrk tn90_ FyreFoX niti MblKiTA_ geo PeterT tavasti farhad cabrey nokia3510 Glebelg fraggle_laptop visitor1 UT8F larry1 zippy Aciid aleksil Gadget3000 Half-man icewaterman xuanhen nikolam yaaar vak Aji-Dahaka koshari Niamor magic_ninja420 finalbeta_ Mavrik_ sburjan Terminator asqq AaronCampbell__ karmic_scents sevka pepee akashv maxter Xjs|moonshine Svaje Bublik Tobbi LjL dashua nucc1 ne
<Tupemarare> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! ftab_ ftab BuZZ-dEE tecky halvors ocellus beardydad sh1ny Lazylegs Oli``` ThePangolino silverra1ndog erUSUL barberan jud Mud god^ saxlap panter AmokPaule incorrect Kilianv iDope hakonber Janhouse hansan BlackFate me2resh rizzuh ohir minjoo SolarisBoy Ljungmann janek ania_ LowKey ectospasm gigasoft e-DIO-t visof frandieguez iElijah sirex` Zeek corin_ [diablo] Bulldog\\ antonio_ Sinister xabrx h
<Tupemarare> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! cs278|work nilg Sp0t Zubatac lyndon pihhan benpro captain_ Scorpion hellyeah alessiofachechi TimeRider nilg` digitalfiz OkropNick SNAKEFORCRAPSAKE leagris Petskull SirClueless wesguin wiiguy _magez_ n8w G0SUB spydon nand tinoutinou_ triengage kloeri aperson acuster dimebar konman Anubisss joaopinto drdanz laclasse kgs jimius Emry hayanbom c_arenz Milos|Laptop codecop barna Galerien Jordan_U lo
<Tupemarare> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! fcuk112 timmillwood Quan-Time hoppyite jc_ systix Odo HinHin WakkaWakka Abhishek_Singh DonaldShimoda sphenxes Oer tempeldirne hebz0rl pinoyskull ubuntu craig_ Sacho DaZ^ phylock TLE gauthier magical cdpuk traveller morten__ manio kaziem bctrainers feiyu mezzovento Termana Bobrobyn _KAMI_ misnix schmidtm dotblank tripelb iflema Remixman gottto aflynn boritek vds wortbit Guest41515 lelamal MblKi
<Tupemarare> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! Shoobdidoo dbum Zensursula CraHan_work Fireking300 grizly murrayc Kakkar bergman Gnea l_r Finnish BunnyFF Vakz oyotatano DarkDigitalDream pjotr NEXUS-6 adio intok o1e9 ChaosR mozer _iron neurohack222 waan Guest70889 Otacon22 Morten_ lambrecht PhilippeD KittyBoots rumsyum eycel holmser jasonjang shai Simon-MPFH EagleWatch arturiusx lukefeil valorin RainbowEyes ntH dukz QuiltPants jun schatan na
<Tupemarare> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! hateball herbert xxploit ericm inhale Ipeer adamkex lwells openSourcedNick Granis Faithful grandrew FrankLv wizardyesterday cef wet cdoublejj|afk SmallR2004 edoceo pure_hate mdel mawst U-b-u-n-t-u Phurl cc_will MartyMcFly kcg Random832 balas Amaranth bullgard bullgard4 Loshki FullFlannelJacke Doyle isnoop rgreening keenken drmartin Soul_Sample gip_ jenkinbr ajwak95 Jonbo Roasted NickyB axi cap
<Tupemarare> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO-FRIENDLY BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE)! ThomasG33K revygttam corpse Canti_ mikey_ data0faust maxagaz fisted gospch Zhwazi kamokow matx ZykoticK9 JabberWalkie bbelt16ag Naynay das_maze jhesketh_ dgm[wech] StrangeCharm Evolution CrEddy_ irk evaluser DURgod Ertyle nickzxcv caplink811_log rjharv a94060 Dr_Willis Elv13 Kentrel BrendenB wlx rifter kermit M1DLGpc waltercool eXeonical JanC Ranakah choonming arand slavenode Kirovski FiremanE
<histo> ozerimar: You are trying to fix your ubuntu correct?
<pepee> oops, here comes goatse security... or 4chan.. or.. who knows
<kermit> is there no way to boot into text mode anymore?  all i see is framebuffer mode options in current bootprompt howtos.
<sonneveld> does all this botnet crap turn up in irclogs.ubuntu.com ?
<ozerimar> yes without anyluck   I am a new user
<wesguin> kermit, I haven't seen any good ways to do it
<ozerimar>  right now i am at the recovery menu
<kermit> wesguin: when did text mode  go away?
<histo> ozerimar: your at a root prompt in recovery mode correct?
<wesguin> kermit, I dunno I was outta the loop for quite awhile
<ozerimar> blue screen
<histo> ozerimar: ?
<histo> ozerimar: what version of ubuntu is this?
<wesguin> ozerimar, I'm not familiar with that at all
<ozerimar>  recovery menu
<histo> ozerimar: a windows recovery menu?
<ozerimar> 9.10 o
<ozerimar> yes
<ozerimar> windows
<wesguin> ozerimar, that won't work
<histo> ozerimar: okay well kind of hard to fix ubuntu from the windows recovery mode.
<ozerimar> i got  resume/clean/dpkg/grub/netroot/root    choices
<wesguin> oh that's not windows
<LowKey> friends, can i install ubuntu 9.04 on i386 machine?
<histo> ozerimar: how did you get to this screen?
<ozerimar> power off with esc  key
<compaq> I can't seem to zoom out my desktop, anyone know how.  Also, how do you know if you are running compiz or not?
<histo> ozerimar: okay can you select root
<Dr_Willis> LowKey:  I think it may need 486+
<ozerimar> ok im there
<histo> ozerimar: now your at a prompt?
<ozerimar> yes
<Dr_Willis> LowKey:  on that old a machine you may want to use some ultra-light disrtos.
<vic20gmr> wesguin, im going to reboot to remove pci card, b bak wen dun
<LowKey> Dr_Willis: such as?
<histo> ozerimar: shutdown -F -r now
<histo> ozerimar: type that in and hit enter
<soreau> compaq: For the latter, ps ax|grep compiz|grep -v grep
<Dr_Willis> LowKey:  no idea. I tossed any box's that old.
<LowKey> ok
<soreau> compaq: If there is any output from that command, it is running
<Dr_Willis> LowKey:  thers always MINIX :)
<wesguin> vic20gmr, 'k
<ozerimar> type in shutdown -F -r  ??
<Dr_Willis> but minix is not linux
<histo> ozerimar: yes at the root prompt
<compaq> soreau, thanks
<Seito> hi! can anyone help me with a question? how to get the size of cd in cdrom using console?
<sh1ny> LowKey, depends on what you want to do with that box
<vic20gmr> wesguin, i removed pulseausio using pkg manager, and reinstalled alsa base, and alsa utils
<histo> ozerimar: it should then reboot and after it boots back in ubuntu it will do a filesystem check
<vic20gmr> do u think that will do it?
<histo> ozerimar: be back in a few minutes.
<soreau> compaq: Try Super+Scroll to zoom
<wesguin> vic20gmr, I don't remember if that's all of it
<vic20gmr> ok, ill b bak in a cuple mins
<wesguin> k
<compaq> soreau, nothing happens, although compiz is running
<augustl> how is the ubuntu server installer made? Just shellscripts and ncurses, or something else?
<wesguin> ozerimar, that command will reboot and force fsck
<soreau> compaq: Cab you explain what you mean by zoom is stuck?
<soreau> Can*
<ozerimar> ok
<ozerimar> im at GNU Grub Ver 1.97 beta screen with recovery options
<wesguin> ozerimar, just to be sure you could type touch /forcefsck
<compaq> soreau, well, I just don't know how to get it to zoom out, so all the windows are small and arranged up, and I can click to bring them back with the one I click on top
<wesguin> ozerimar, wait for histo to come back
<ozerimar> will can wait
<Dr_Willis> compaq:  thats not the zoom plugin. thats some other compiz plugin. :)  i forget what its called
<Mintz> hello all
<compaq> soreau, super is the windows button between alt and ctrl right?
<Dr_Willis> super IS the windows key - yes compaq
<compaq> Dr_Willis, scale, but I can't get the going either
<Dr_Willis> compaq:  how about 'expo'
<Dr_Willis> expo - super-e
<compaq> Dr_Willis, not sure what you mean?
<Dr_Willis> compaq:  expo shrinks windows down and shows them all in a displayt you click on to change windows
<soreau> compaq: Ah, do you have the scale plugin in ccsm?
<soreau> Dr_Willis: He is trying to get scale to work
<compaq> Dr_Willis, yeah, thats what I want, let me check it, I was trying scale and zoom, but I guess expo is what I needed
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  but he just described what he wanted to do as what 'expo' does.. and
<Dr_Willis> :)
 * Dr_Willis dosent like expo. it dont look very good on 2+ monitor setups
<compaq> Dr_Willis, where is this expo?
<soreau> Dr_Willis: I am pretty sure I just figured it out
<Dr_Willis> compaq:  its a plugin in the csm tool.
<Dr_Willis> It uses the scale plugin i imagine also.
<soreau> compaq: Yes, super is what you think it is
<rapha> Hi all!
<soreau> Dr_Willis: No, it does not
<Dr_Willis> super-w - seems to do a similer task as expo.
<Dr_Willis> but not quite the same
<rapha> I just told a friend over the telephone to let Ubuntu resize the Windows partition ands install itself alongside windows, and it didnt ask for HOW MUCH of the win part to resize - WTF?
<compaq> super doesn't work for me
<Dr_Willis> Compiz REALLY needs a tool to print out all 'in use shortcuts' for a given setup
<histo> rapha: you should get a little slider to resize if I remember correctly.
<compaq> Dr_Willis, I cant find expo, I am using Xubuntu, but I remember seeing it when I tried Ubuntu
<histo> ozerimar: any luck?
<soreau> compaq: Try selecting Extra in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effect, or install ccsm and make sure scale is enable
<tn90_> how long does it take until the new kernel 2.6.34 is in the kernel ppa?
<Dr_Willis> compaq:   No idea on xubuntu.. if you are trying to use compiz on xubuntu.. you may as well just use ubuntu i figure.
<soreau> compaq: I dont think you want super+scroll (it is a different kind of zoom)
<ozerimar> i am at the recovery GNU GRUB screen
<rapha> histo: thats what i remembered as well, but alas, not so with 10.04 anymore?!
<Dr_Willis> compaq:  theres proberly some compiz packages you are missing
<ozerimar> several different ver of kernal
<compaq> soreau, I don't have the extra option, I am using Xubuntu
<dailystruggle> mozilla firefox error console has mozilla-pfs.ubuntu.com CVE-2009-3555
<Pici> tn90_: Probably a better question for the folks that run the ppa.  It may be prudent to ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<soreau> compaq: Well in xfce, just look in ccsm and make sure Scale is enabled then use it by moving your mouse to the upper right
<Dr_Willis> compaq:  you did set up xubuntu to use the compiz winmdow manager?  Without that - you gont get any effects at all.
<ozerimar> have not ttried fsck
<soreau> Dr_Willis: I already had him check ps ax
<histo> rapha: hrm.. haven't used windows in so long I have no idea perhaps someone else may know
<histo> ozerimar: okay why not?
<compaq> Dr_Willis, yeah, that was my first question, to check if it was running, but soreau comfirmed it with me, when I do a ps -ax |grep compiz, it shows up
<histo> ozerimar: did you enter that command?
<ozerimar> i dont know how to excute a FSCK
<james1892> Hello, I'm having a problem finding my php-cli file where should it be ? im on ubuntu 8.04
<wesguin> histo, is there an -F option on shutdown?
<rapha> histo: well doesnt matter now i guess ... the resize is ongoing
<LjL> james1892: just use "php", that's the name of the interpreter that the "php5-cli" package installs
<sh1ny> james1892, it' just php
<histo> wesguin: yes
<ozerimar> I TYPE IN FSCK it displays unknown command
<histo> ozerimar: did you enter that shutdown command I gave you before?
<james1892> cheers where is the "just php"
<compaq> Dr_Willis, you were right I think, I just install compiz-plugins-extra
<LjL> !fsck | ozerimar
<ubottu> ozerimar: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<LjL> james1892: in /usr/bin
<ozerimar> yes  then was taken to a grub or recovery kernal screen
<wesguin> hmm
<histo> ozerimar: okay then select your normal kernel and boot
<james1892> LjL, its not for me :(
<histo> ozerimar: most likely the latest one
<LjL> james1892: is the package "php5-cli" installed at all?
<compaq> you know, I enabled wobbly windows, but it doesn't work
<ozerimar> the very top one?  or recovery mode ?
<james1892> Im faily sure it is, what is the command to check?
<rapha> ~/window 5
<LjL> james1892: apt-cache policy php5-cli
<compaq> no man...this isn't working for me
<ozerimar> i have 10 choices
<wesguin> ozerimar, the top one
<histo> ozerimar: the highest version number of kernel is most likely your default
<ozerimar> k
<histo> ozerimar: also should be the top one
<dailystruggle> anyone know if CVE-2009-3555 has a fix for *buntu
<ozerimar> ok it says mount:mounting none on dev failed  no such device
<james1892> Installed: (none) - ha probably y. ok so apt-get install php5-cli should sort it?
<soreau> compaq: Well in xfce, just look in ccsm and make sure Scale is enabled then use it by moving your mouse to the upper right of your screen
<LjL> james1892: i think so
<ozerimar> now im at a orange log screen with my name
<histo> ozerimar: when did all this start?
<histo> ozerimar: okay are you able to login?
<ozerimar> troubles or????
<Galerien> lol, bot fighting together :D
<wesguin> ozerimar, he lost power during update
<wesguin> or uh
<histo> ozerimar: yes the troubles and what specifically is the trouble?
<wesguin> histo i mean
<ozerimar> when i select my name mouse and keyboard become non responsive
<compaq> soreau, I did that but it doesn't work.  There is something wrong here cause even the wobbly windows isn't working.  I think I need to use the intel video driver rather than the generic
<wesguin> ozerimar, he means what caused the problem
<compaq> How do I switch or select the video driver to use?
<ozerimar> then it just blanks out and repeats with a new login screen
<unimatrix9> how is the release cycle with the first updates of ubuntu 10.04 ?
<histo> compaq: what type of video card?
<compaq> histo, intel
<histo> ozerimar: okay and you lost power during an update?
<jud> stuck on enabling permissions for an external drive.
<ozerimar> power outage during a upgrade to newer version of ubuntu
<compaq> histo, 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset
<histo> ozerimar: ugh...
<tecky> unimatrix9: are you inquiring as to the time its going to be supported? 10.04 is a LTS (LONG TERM SUPPORT) Release
<ozerimar> is it toast??
<wesguin> I think he's screwed
<unimatrix9> no, when the updates are included
<histo> ozerimar: was it downloading packages still or was it installing them?
<unimatrix9> for example when 10.04.1 comes out?
<ozerimar> maybe both don't really know
<soreau> compaq: hm. Can you show the output of ps ax|egrep "compiz|xfwm"|grep -v grep ?
<unimatrix9> in windows terms service pack 1
<unimatrix9> :P
<compaq> I'm thinking of install karmic instead, and then upgrading
<ozerimar> but i did have backups
<histo> ozerimar: of your /home?
<ozerimar> i think yes
<compaq> xfwm4 --display :0.0 --sm-client-id 2a2e5fe1c-9c60-42bf-91dd-7f966bdce1d5
<rsk> unimatrix there's no service packs. just updates
<dailystruggle> an I asking this in the wrong room
<ozerimar> how do i try fsck?
<histo> ozerimar: what type of internet do you have wifi wired ?
<ozerimar> wifi
<histo> ozerimar: fsck is not going to help
<unimatrix9> ozerimar, stick in a life cd and see what you can rescue
<unimatrix9> to an usb drive or so
<soreau> compaq: That shows you do not have compiz running. Try compiz --replace from your Alt+F2 run dialog
<ozerimar> i tried that
<unimatrix9> then try to rescue your partition
<unimatrix9> nad?
<histo> ozerimar: you can try hitting ctrl+alt+f1 and getting to a console.
<unimatrix9> and?
<sh1ny> dailystruggle, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-860-1
<ozerimar> let me try
<ozerimar> ok im at the console
<histo> ozerimar: connecting to the net and trying the upgrade from there. see if it will atleast complete. The other option is to back up /home/ozerimar and then reinstall, or move /home to a seperate partition.
<james1892> LjL: cheer for the help but still cant find it any ideas?
<sh1ny> dailystruggle, it was the first link in google when i searched for "ubuntu CVE-2009-3555" :P
<james1892> is there a command to search for files?
<ozerimar> im logged in at the console now
<compaq> soreau, hey, you are cool, how did you notice it isn't running from that out put, anyway, when I did replace, it went back to fallback, and this was issue: Blacklisted PCI ID 8086:2562 detected
<histo> ozerimar: okay does iwconfig show you connected to the wireless?
<dailystruggle> I have the warning in my browser
<unimatrix9> ozerimar why not try to fix the disk first : sudo touch /forcefsck
<dailystruggle> using ff in 10.4
<unimatrix9> then reboot
<histo> unimatrix9: he did
<unimatrix9> oh, i am to late then
<unimatrix9> hehe
<unimatrix9> sorry
<soreau> compaq: Oh yes that is because the intel driver isnt too great and neither is your gpu chipset
<unimatrix9> keep up the good work
<histo> unimatrix9: atleast I thought he did I left for a bit. I told him to boot to recovery mode and shutdown -F r now
<james1892> cant find my (php-cli) php file any ideas?
<compaq> soreau, hmm, ok, but it is 128 mb video card
<unimatrix9> ah
<ozerimar> not connected
<compaq> soreau, how to I try another driver for my video card?
<mdel> james1892: you need to install it
<histo> ozerimar: is it a wep wpa2 etc... network?
<dailystruggle> james look at synaptic package manager and see if it is installed
<james1892> its installed
<mdel> sudo apt-get install php-cli
<ozerimar> wep
<james1892> I think i found it, but its made of many @@@@@ is this normal?
<dailystruggle> file search php-cli
<unimatrix9> ozerimar , not connected?
<rosco_y> I'd like to install OpenSuse in a virtual machine, does anyone have any recommendations for virtual machine software?
<mdel> rosco_y: virtualbox
<voxio> I have 10.04 and I'm using a laptop.. how do I set my monitor to be the default screen?
<sh1ny> dailystruggle, that vulnerabilty is for the servers, not for your browser ?
<unimatrix9> virtual bpx
<Galerien> rosco_y: virtualbox is easy
<dailystruggle> sun vb
<histo> ozerimar: take note of which interface is your wifi like wlan0 or eth(x) and iwconfig (interface) essid (name of net) channel (channel number) key (wep key)
<ozerimar> i tried to do fsck but get a permission denied
<voxio> There doesn't seem to be an option in the monitors config section
<histo> ozerimar: use sudo
<rosco_y> mdel, Galerien--thank you very much, I appreciate that!
<unimatrix9> ozerimar , did you use sudo?
<unimatrix9> ozerimar why not try to fix the disk first : sudo touch /forcefsck
<Galerien> rosco_y: no problem
<konman> hi! I want to get a SATA II or SATA III RAID controller for under 100 pounds ... can you recommend one that works well under ubuntu?
 * histo is so confused
<unimatrix9> hehe repeating meself
<compaq> I am gonna do some cooking, be back later, thanks for your help guys
<rosco_y> mdel, Galerien, does virtualbox support 64 bits?
<Galerien> rosco_y: I guess....
<histo> unimatrix9: I don't think an fsck has been performed
<ozerimar> ok fsck went thru recovering journal
<histo> rosco_y: yes
<unimatrix9> ah
<ozerimar> now what?
<rosco_y> histo: Thank you :)
<unimatrix9> now boot
<unimatrix9> and pray
<wesguin> I guess fsck must have been running all that time?
<dailystruggle> anyone know why I get the CVE-2009-3555 warning using 10.4
<konman> 10.04
<histo> wesguin: no it never ran
<dailystruggle> yes ff 3.3
<wesguin> he just said it did
<vak> My mc shows directories and files in the same color -- why?..
<unimatrix9> ozerimar , does it boot normal now?
<ozerimar> trying it now
<unimatrix9> ok
<dailystruggle> edit 3.6.3
<unimatrix9> does not seem to be a very fast machine.. .:)
<ozerimar> i rebooted and im at a console looking screen
<wesguin> oh the humanity
<xabrx> exit
<thul> hmm, ubuntu isn't too happy about being installed from a SD-card :/
<unimatrix9> ozerimar , normally you would have booted to x? Gnome?
<ozerimar> gnome
<sh1ny> dailystruggle, what site are you opening ?
<unimatrix9> okey, try to type startx and hit enter
<wesguin> ozerimar, you didn't get that error this time tho?
<sh1ny> dailystruggle, that CVE you're looking at is for apache2, not for firefox
<unimatrix9> esguin, what error was it?
<unimatrix9> w
<xabrx> P
<wesguin> something about mounting non to /dev failed
<wesguin> none
<ozerimar> it is doing the same thing orange screen with my name when i select my name mouse and keyboard stop working
<dailystruggle> several
<ozerimar> wtf?
<wesguin> yeah his X is hosed
<wesguin> ozerimar, it must have been installing packages when you lost power
<ozerimar> what does that mean? good or bad?
<unimatrix9> ozerimar , and you say a life cd does not run ?
<Ileden> Hi! My system has become REALLY sluggish after upgrade to lucid. Everything was really nice and smooth before (in 9.04). I may be affected by the bug #568988, but I'm not sure - at least the provided PPA fix doesn't help at all. How can I diagnose the issue further?
<dailystruggle> it stays in the top of the error console mozilla-pfs.ubuntu.com : potentially vulnerable to CVE-2009-3555
<Mintz> can I do a ghost 14 restore into virtualbox...?
<ozerimar> what is a life cd??
<Mintz> Does anyone know
<wesguin> ozerimar, it could still be recoverable,  but it's not nearly as easy as if you could get into X
<ozerimar> how to get into x?
<wesguin> ozerimar,  a live cd means you can run linux from cd or usb stick
<ozerimar> yes i have a live cd
<unimatrix9> i would suggest, boot with the ubuntu install cdrom, ( live cd ) , rescue your files to an usb memory stick, and reinstall your computer with ubuntu cdrom from scratch
<unimatrix9> does that make sense?
<wesguin> ozerimar, I don't think you can get into X because of missing files
<ozerimar> will live cd help?
<unimatrix9> read the above idea
<unimatrix9> or, give it an other try setup x again
<wesguin> yes a either burn ubuntu iso to cd or usb stick and boot from that
<unimatrix9> some one know the command?
<wesguin> ozerimar, were you trying to upgrade to 10.04?
<ozerimar> what do u recommend a clean install?
<ozerimar> yes
<unimatrix9> losing power is really bad
<ozerimar> 10.04
<wesguin> yeah setting up X might work
<unimatrix9> yes clean install
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wesguin> but I would recommend clean install
<Charbel> hi how can i use video call in pidgin account yahoo ???
<wesguin> ozerimar, where did you backup to before?
<sh1ny> dailystruggle, so maybe the warning is about the server, not your firefox ?!?!
<unimatrix9> first backup your data ( if important )
<ozerimar> not on any media
<ozerimar> just hdd
<wesguin> oh
<wesguin> ozerimar, well if you do have anything important you should try to get it saved to something first
<ozerimar> email, pictures, etc
<wesguin> ozerimar, a clean install of 10.04 is better anyway
<histo> ozerimar: you need to back up your /home/(username) folder
<ozerimar> there is no hope?
<wesguin> ozerimar, yeah just copy your home/ozeimar or whatever should cover ost of it
<unimatrix9> other idea : boot with ubuntu life cd, risize the drive ( partition ), copy important files to the second partition, install ubuntu clean on first partition
<vic20gmr> wesguin, i tried the reinstall of pulse, and alsa now nexuiz poops out after a few seconds on single player "match"
<unimatrix9> find files on the second ( that you copy copy )
<Galerien> ozerimar: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install »
<unimatrix9> but better would be to back up from hdd to usb or so
<Galerien> That will help you reinstall
<unimatrix9> ah
<wesguin> vic20gmr, there was a tutorial on google on how to do it.. maybe  you miissed something is all
<unimatrix9> Galerien the wizzard
<unimatrix9> :P
<ozerimar> maybe canonical support might be able to help?
<Charbel> hi how can i use video call in pidgin account yahoo ???
<wesguin> vic20gmr, oh you tried to reinstall pulse? why?
<tado> has anyone tried to put the google search bar present in unity on a "normal" ubuntu lucid? is it possible?
<unimatrix9> ozerimar , do you have inportant files on the drive? or settings or so?
<wesguin> vic: you can retrace your steps by looking in synaptic manager File -> History and undo anything you did
<ozerimar> yes
<Dr_Willis> tado:  is that unity feature even working yet? it wasent the other day
<vic20gmr> wesguin, u reminded me to ask something; i have the impresion that sound has always been a problem, wut do think?
<unimatrix9> ah
<unimatrix9> ozerimar , and they are huge ? ( big files ? )
<ozerimar> not sure
<vic20gmr> o i reinstalled pulse, cuz nexuiz pooped before menu even appeared after i removed it
<wesguin> vic20gmr, well only for the game emulators
<tado> Dr_Willis: have to admit i don't know it. i just read about it, but haven't actually tried unity myself. if it's still a work in progress, i'll just waut
<vic20gmr> wesguin, o i reinstalled pulse, cuz nexuiz pooped before menu even appeared after i removed it
<ozerimar> i can't find them on the console screen
<Dr_Willis> tado:  yep - not worth messing with at this time.
<vic20gmr> well only for games as well appearantly
<wesguin> vic20gmr, oic so you're back to where you started then
<tado> Dr_Willis: cool, thanks for the info :)
<wesguin> vic20gmr, well right now my zsnes and xstella work fine under pulse.. I only have problems with dosbox
<vic20gmr> i gess so, it went from crap to worse after i removed pulse, so i reinstated it, if for no other reason than troubleshooting purposes
<wesguin> vic20gmr, but my other laptop is fine in dosbox too
<unimatrix9> ozerimar , be a little clearer, are these files you need or settings?
<unimatrix9> and dont you have an usb memory stick of 4 Gig or bigger?
<vic20gmr> do u use nexuiz, or assaultcube, or other non emu games?
<wesguin> vic20gmr, biggest problem is the cpu is overloaded I think
<ozerimar> nothing important really
<unimatrix9> or external usb drive?
<unimatrix9> oh
<unimatrix9> :P
<unimatrix9> so reinstall
<unimatrix9> with the iso , ubuntu life cd install cdrom
<histo> ozerimar: the other option is to move home to its own partition then you don't have to back it up. you can just install fresh and tell it your /home is on the other parition.
<vic20gmr> wesguin, if the cpu overload sugg is correct, wudnt i see really low framerates as well?
<wesguin> I am glad I installed 10.04 even with some issues I still prefer it
<unimatrix9> ?
<tjingboem> ubuntu takes a long time to find /home and the terminal starts always in root. How can i solve this?
<ozerimar> how do i do that exactly?
<wesguin> vic20gmr, well you may not notice that... just look at your load
<h2g2bob> tjingboem: Can you access /home at all?
<unimatrix9> ozerimar , how did you install ubuntu in the first place?
<ozerimar> with a  cd
<unimatrix9> hmm
<histo> ozerimar: yes
<ozerimar> a cd from canonical
<unimatrix9> ozerimar , are you looking at the computer right now?
<histo> ozerimar: you can download the iso from ubuntu.com and burn it yourself.
<ozerimar> 2 of them
<wesguin> ozerimar, if your computer can boot from a usb drive then I recommend it
<unimatrix9> ozerimar , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<histo> ozerimar: the install disk
<ozerimar> why usb???
<unimatrix9> ( i hope its correct )
<vic20gmr> wesguin, u said look at my load, im not sure i understand
<histo> !who | ozerimar
<ubottu> ozerimar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tjingboem> h2g2bob, yes but it takes 30 seconds to be found after logging in
<ozerimar> yes i have the original install disc
<wesguin> ozerimar, it's faster and less hassle than the cd install
<tado> i had a vpn set up on karmic, installing a fresh lucid, i can't make it work. the gui has changed and it doesn't ask for a certificate any longer
<tado> does someone know how to set it up properly? the infos that worked on karmic are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/434946/
<wesguin> vic20gmr, your cpu usage and system load.. like using top or system monitor
<tsyj2007> linux mint is coming ..
 * unimatrix9 is retrieving 
<clone4ubuntu> iam in hunt to find feature of mac
<IdleOne> !ot | tsyj2007
<ubottu> tsyj2007: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ozerimar> there is noway to rescue my laptop through the console then?
<clone4ubuntu> but i dont have mac pc
<wesguin> ozerimar, if you already have the install disk then just use that
<tjingboem> h2g2bob, this is my line in fstab: # /home was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<tjingboem> UUID=1d2caa50-fc5b-45db-b669-4013e652adfb /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<bazhang> clone4ubuntu, what does that have to with Ubuntu support
 * histo gives up
<vic20gmr> how the heck wud i do that from nexuiz or assaultcube?
<ozerimar> insatll fresh or????
<twoeightone> Anyone have experience with integrated graphics INTEL 945GM?
<vic20gmr> wesguin, how the heck wud i do that from nexuiz or assaultcube?
<clone4ubuntu> lets compare mac with ubuntu
<h2g2bob> tjingboem: Do you get logged in as root? That would explain why you end up in /root. Can you do a whoami?
<ozerimar> fresh install??
<bazhang> clone4ubuntu, wrong channel for that
<IdleOne> clone4ubuntu: let's not
<tsyj2007> linux mint ?irc?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic clone4ubuntu
<wesguin> vic20gmr, well system monitor is graphical so it leaves a trace
<bazhang> !mintsupport > tsyj2007
<ubottu> tsyj2007, please see my private message
<wesguin> vic20gmr, this is just fyi tho it won't help fix it
<unimatrix9> ozerimar , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ( last try )
<vic20gmr> o ya
<tjingboem> h2g2bob, i see my name
<tsyj2007> ok..
<tsyj2007> i know
<wesguin> unimatrix9, yeah but he's not connected to the net
<tjingboem> h2g2bob, but the term9inal starts in /
<unimatrix9> so how is he speaking ?
<wesguin> different computer
<unimatrix9> ah
<ozerimar> can u send that again in private screen keeps scrolling fast
<wesguin> I hate to say it ozerimar but you are out of any easy options
<h2g2bob> tjingboem: Does anything appear on /var/log/syslog?
<tjingboem> ill check...
<clone4ubuntu> i got wrong answer to "how can i search all drives at once in ubuntu in launchpad"
<vic20gmr> wesguin, u think mabe id have better results with an older version or newest
<clone4ubuntu> ubutnu doesnt really have this functionality
 * unimatrix9 be back later
<wesguin> vic20gmr, older distro of ubuntu you mean?
<vic20gmr> ya
<bazhang> clone4ubuntu, explain what you are trying to do
<wesguin> vic20gmr, you're in karmic now?
<vic20gmr> yes
<wesguin> vic20gmr, karmic should be good
<tjingboem> h2g2bob, yes it is looking for a floppy disk that i do not have. I think that's it.
<clone4ubuntu> i want support dude bazhang
<Multi> does anyone have any experience in using FUSE and samba with Likewise open?
<wesguin> vic20gmr, maybe you just need to find the right tweaks
<IdleOne> clone4ubuntu: ask a question
<vic20gmr> well if i went to 10.04, u think it mabe wud giv better results?
<clone4ubuntu> and answers to my ubuntu questions
<bazhang> clone4ubuntu, then clarify your issue
<tjingboem> h2g2bob, it's also in fstab, i will uncomment it
<wesguin> vic20gmr, is that a fast cpu?
<cwillu_at_work> anybody know how to make dkms work?  (and I don't mean "sudo dkms install";  if you don't know what dkms.conf does, please don't respond)
<vic20gmr> not really i gess, p4 2.533 ghz
<tjingboem> h2g2bob, sorry, comment :)
<wesguin> vic20gmr, it's possible 10.04 will fix your problems
<wesguin> hm
<clone4ubuntu> when i want to search for a file on my entire harddisk ubuntu doesnt provide me a choice
<h2g2bob> tjingboem: cool - sounds like that would cause it to hang up for a moment
<wesguin> well this thing is 900MHz celeron M
<tjingboem> h2g2bob, thanks for the tip!
<vic20gmr> ok
<h2g2bob> tjingboem: np
<wesguin> works pretty good on here
<histo> clone4ubuntu: locate
<wesguin> the satellite is 64 bit dual athlon something I think
<ozerimar> if i reinstall 9.10 will it over write all previous data
<wesguin> but running 32 bit ubuntu
<clone4ubuntu> can i enable compiz effects but i doesnt have a graphic card
<ikonia> clone4ubuntu: nautilus can search the whole disk
<ikonia> clone4ubuntu: you can't enable graphics tools like compiz without a graphics card
<bazhang> clone4ubuntu, what? how can you not have a graphics card
<wesguin> ozerimar, you could tell it not to format your /home partition
<histo> bazhang: headless
<vic20gmr> im a ubuntu noob [im sure its a bit obvious] im really eager to get this thing working so i can hopefully soon say bb to windows
<soreau> clone4ubuntu: You need at least an intel, ati or nvidia chipset to run compiz (also runs on some select via chipsets)
<ozerimar> ok  will try that
<bazhang> histo, it doesn't make sense for him to ask for compiz then
<wesguin> ozerimar, just make sureyou use the same partitions as before
<clone4ubuntu> should i buy a graphic card then what are the requirements minimum to look out for
<phrag> whats the ubuntu equivalent of alsaconf ?
<ozerimar> what is the best option?
<vic20gmr> wesguin, im a ubuntu noob [im sure its a bit obvious] im really eager to get this thing working so i can hopefully soon say bb to windows
<ozerimar> ok
<IdleOne> histo: well if he is running headless then he should already know that compiz is just not going to work.
<histo> clone4ubuntu: is it a headless machine or what type of video card do you have?
<wesguin> vic20gmr, yeah I saw
<vic20gmr> but its a pain
<ikonia> clone4ubuntu: you need a graphics card, look on the ubuntu.com and compiz websites for supported cards
<histo> IdleOne: thats what i'd think also.
<wesguin> yeah it is
<clone4ubuntu> i have motherboard no graphics card installed
<ikonia> clone4ubuntu: then buy a graphics card
<histo> clone4ubuntu: so what is your monitor hooked to?
<cwillu_at_work> clone4ubuntu, your motherboard has a graphics card built-in, which may or may not suffice for compiz
<clone4ubuntu> should i buy ati or Nvidia
<ikonia> clone4ubuntu: read ubuntu.com and the compiz website to see which cards are supported
<wesguin> vic20gmr, it seems to vary depending on the hardware and I can't really predict how the different versions will run
<clone4ubuntu> i doesnt have suffice video ram
<wesguin> vic20gmr,  you just have to try it
<histo> clone4ubuntu: lspci   will show you what type of card you have
<phrag> alsaconf equivalent in ubuntu?
<soreau> clone4ubuntu: Can you show the output of lspci|grep VGA from your terminal?
<clone4ubuntu> histo i dont have a pci card
<clone4ubuntu> i have a tv tuner card
<wesguin> vic20gmr, I upgraded my sisters to 10.04 and her karmic was flawless.. had issues with 64 bit 10.04 but we got it figured out.. but I had to reinstall grub2
<tarkan> salam
<clone4ubuntu> which one is better ATI or Nvidia for linux
<phrag> what tool does ubuntu use for alsa configuration?
<phrag> clone4ubuntu: nvidia
<IdleOne> !hardware > clone4ubuntu
<ubottu> clone4ubuntu, please see my private message
<histo> clone4ubuntu: yes you do have a pci card but think what you want.
<phrag> seriously, what kind of support channel is this? you guys are useless
<histo> phrag: really
<joaopinto> !patience | phrag
<ubottu> phrag: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<IdleOne> !attitude | phrag
<ubottu> phrag: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sipior> phrag: you can probably still get your money back.
<wesguin> heh
<phrag> well i'm from ##slackware and have given more than 10 years of my life to IRC support..
<wesguin> hey I did that too
<phrag> i ask a simple legit question, like what tool does ubuntu use to configure sound.. and get ignored
<sipior> phrag: cry somewhere else, please.
<wesguin> then I got tired of it
<phrag> then some noob asking silly questions gets the attention of the full channel
<phrag> fail
<jud> any chance of getting a hand enabling permissions to open files on an external drive?
<phrag> i'm asking for a friend, would not be seen dead running ubuntu =P
<IdleOne> phrag: nobody is ignoring you. Should we all answer " I don't know" so the channel gets 500 lines of that?
<vic20gmr> wesguin, u think id be ok "upgrading" from within 9.10 to 10.04, or i shud do a new install from cd?
<wesguin> vic20gmr, my son did the upgrade on his laptop with no issues and he's gaming like a champ
<wesguin> vic20gmr, he's playing warcraft III and all kinds of stuff.. I put warcraft I on there for dosbox
<Varth> Is there a setting to change the ugly notification placement?
<jud> the upgrade resulted in denied permissions for an external drive that wasn't happening before
<wesguin> vic: he has some kind of asus gaming laptop.. not sure what the model number is.. it lights up all over
<vic20gmr> wesguin, thx for the help and input
<wesguin> well i hope it helps some.. I'm like 99% asleep
<Galerien> wesguin: take a redbull...
<wesguin> ahah
<wesguin> I do have some mt dew and 5 hr energy shots
<wesguin> but I should just get sleep
<vic20gmr> wesguin, sleep is for windows users!
<wesguin> heh
<histo> Varth: maybe somewhere in gconf
<vic20gmr> -get apt 5hourenergy <karmic>
<vic20gmr> hehe
<wesguin> why cuz they dont have to work on their puter as much?  aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!
<Beea> I can't get sound when I try to play videos. ie youtube.com but not just there.
<jud> wesguin: genius is best accessed during hypnogogic or hypnopompic states. that's when you're either falling to sleep or waking up...i forget which is which but anyway
<Varth> histo: I couldn't find anything by searching the keys.
<wesguin> haha
<vic20gmr> cuz ther puters dont work themselves [as much]
<vic20gmr> heeh
<vic20gmr> hehe
<wesguin> I'm hipnoootizzed
<wesguin> man I am one loopy guy right about now
<vic20gmr> i sympathize
<histo> Varth: i searched for notification and found a bunch of stuff
<wesguin> I thnk I'll have one more mt dew
<wesguin> bbiab
<vic20gmr> well im off to "upgrade"
<wesguin> good luck
<histo> Varth: apps/panel/applets/notification_area_screen0   etc...
<vic20gmr> thx
<jud> wesguin:  you're hypnotized huh...cool...answer my question...answer my question
<camara> hi
<Varth> histo: That key is for the system tray.
<Beea> Can someone help me. I can not get audio on the net
<demona> anyone else hate "smart tab completion" and find it often prevents you from tabbing out what you actually want?
<camara> demona help me
<IdleOne> !ask | camara
<camara> qubik help me
<ubottu> camara: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wesguin> jud, what was yer question?
<sanousy> Hi, anyone suffering from gmail on Ubuntu 10.04?
<jud> wesguin:  how do i set permissions so i can open pdfs on an external drive?
<camara> i want to create i workstation timer but i do not have the software
<wesguin> jud, the file or filesystem permissions?
<sanousy> هاي
<jud> wesguin: everything i think?
<wesguin> jud, seems to me that shouldn't be an issue
<wesguin> jud, you  getting some error?
<Beea> Nevermind bye
<wesguin> it should only require read perms
<lubuntu_user> Hi, does anyone know when the developers are going to update the openchrome driver in lucid, so that Xv video playback is usable again?
<histo> Varth: No idea then
<jud> wesguin: yeah, permission denied error when i try to save to the external drive or after i move a file to it i get the permission denied error trying to open it
<Varth> histo: Okay. Thanks.
<tju8896> ls
<wers> gwibber's so weird. it never worked on lucid on this computer, but it works on my other lucid laptop. any idea why? It doesnt show any message on my stream
<wesguin> jud, hmm.. what's the fstab entry look like?
<camara> is there any net timer you know people?
<jud> wesguin: ...oh man, i'm new at this, what is that?
<IdleOne> camara: timer to do what exactly?
<wesguin> jud, I'm having a hard time rememberig myself.. but it's something to do with the mtab or fstab entries in /etc they govern the filesystem perms when it mounts
<camara> to control net clients and customers
<mint> why do i hear static when changing volume using 5.1 sound
<wesguin> jud, but my knowledge is really dated.. I used linux many years but stopped for awhile and now everything has changed a bit
<TJ-> hi guys
<TJ-> pptpd is telling it cannot find the config files, yes I deleted them by mistake. Is there an easy way to get them back? I've tried apt-get --reinstall pptpd , no such luck... Any ideas?
<histo> TJ-: you cn purge it then install it
<wesguin> jud, now this external drive is that connected usb?
<TJ-> histo how?
<camara> do u have a software for net  control for customers pliz
<jud> wesguin:  ok....it wasn't happening before updating but then i did something just before updating that could have messed with it....yeah, usb connection
<lubuntu_user> TJ - i think that u can use pppoeconf to remake the user generated files
<histo> TJ-: sudo apt-get purge <packagename>   Or see what lubuntu_user has said
<wesguin> jud, well it's probably something to do with the automounting setup
<TJ-> great thanks guys ill look into it
<wesguin> jud, hang on
<lubuntu_user> TJ - sudo apt-get autoremove --purge <packagename> && sudo apt-get install <package name>
<jud> wesguin:  ok
<Multi> does anyone have any experience in using FUSE and samba with Likewise open?
<TJ-> histo purge worked like a charm!
<TJ-> thanks man
<TJ-> now to figure out why the router isnt forwarding GRE
<wesguin> jud, what filesystem is on that drive?
<jud> wesguin: hmm, it may have been formatted on windows?
<histo> !anyone | Multi
<ubottu> Multi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Multi> Histo: good pint, have some problem with FUSE in LikeWise-open, (LUCID). When im about to mount a windows share on ubuntu nothing happens and the folder i want to mount the share in is destroyed
<Mutesounds> Is there a setting to make windows remember their position when opened?
<sanousy> help
<wesguin> jud, can you open a terminal and check some things?
<sanousy> --help
<sanousy> /help
<histo> !ask | sanousy
<ubottu> sanousy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jud> wesguin:  yep
<xro> hi, i'm looking for a vb decompiler.... does someone know one?
<sanousy> ehhh, sorry I am looking to that command line list...
<wesguin> jud, first run fdisk -l and find where it is.. like maybe it'll be /dev/sdc1 or something
<sanousy> long time I did not use IRC
<erUSUL> xro: mono has a VB.NET compiler.... gambas is a RAD tool based on a basic dialect but no the same as MS VB
<erUSUL> !info gambas2
<ubottu> gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.19.0-2 (lucid), package size 99 kB, installed size 132 kB
<wesguin> jud, you might need to put sudo before that
<jud> wesguin: ok, just getting familiar with the command line.  i can just past that command in as is or is there more to it?
<wesguin> jud, type: sudo fdisk -l
<wesguin> that's an L
<wesguin> enter your normal password
<Raydiation> hm, my audio stopped working on ubuntu 10.04 after an update
<Raydiation> i got intel hda
<wesguin> it's all this authentication stuff that really messes me up
<Raydiation> when i try to run alsamixer i get: couldnt open mixer because of missing device file
<wesguin> here I come from slackware and now there's sysv init and pam and who knows what all
<Raydiation> no such file or directory
<xro> erUSUL, ok i'll try gambas2
<jud> wesguin:  ok got a bit of out put
<wesguin> jud, one of those is your external drive
<wesguin> jud, that is if it's plugged in :)
<jatt> is there a way to configure the sound applet to show the slider vertically and not horizontally.
<jud> wesguin: yep it's plugged in ok so i think i know which one it is...now what?
<wesguin> jud, which is it?
<ForgeAus> why's ubuntu need libgweather? is that some kinda weather forecast applet?
<xro> erUSUL, okay, i have gambas2 but there is no vb file what should i use?
<wesguin> it's probably the one at the bottom
<wesguin> whichever was the last mounted
<erUSUL> xro: i do not personally use gambas2 i only know of its existence ... i'm sure gambas web site has some tutorials and how to's
<tatofoo> is it possible to install ubuntu without overriding my current grub configuration? I want to manually add an entry for it
<jud> wesguin:  actuall, how do i tell for sure, i have an internal secondary which is the same size...?
<rybrian> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE) rybrian kittybibly victor_ cwillu_at_work puchat3k aryan karmic_scents aryan_ tpt_ DonScott micka wd4lko ForgeAus tatofoo randoms Ronald Uranellus rgreening UnknownUser56 Aidar-Nagato elyob Rudy77 lasrs kh_maxim krafty Zzenon blackratdog komputes defswork Raydiation zomGreg jatt dag_WOOD_ zaid_h fumanchu182 xro wo Chewtoy shang jcrigby blackxored mandara tizbac MenZa Destine nomnex fishoneeyed On|Off T3 Bill
<rybrian> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE) Neo-- allu2 bfiller tju8896 TJ- juanbeach AmberJ zicho Frozenball unkmar farhad fujnky Siefny G0SUB wers sfoid kermit sanousy Qubik Darkraven natschil genti godricbrutus lubuntu_user dk_ffk_ jerone-mobile somebody__ hugli GinoMan imlad pixil zYc Stijndg eBryggis StHa acicula Omar87 cori_ groovefx Jax Dreaming FiReSTaRT soooga marjo blueghost trigrou FrankLv zedr k3ops jdobrien xray7224 radioman-lt pw-toxic_ 
<rybrian> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE) Sky[x] jeiworth DavidLevin subzero2000 muca Kravl1n jimmy_dean jud choonming boolean bullgard marcules howlymowly c0cac00l h2g2bob DBO h00ked mactub urbanape surajram awe Beyecixramd styx_ datacrusher stevecam lanoxx jhendricks mattgyver [GuS] Zolomon emper krachny Audible StrangeCharm arinya drmclaser jcrawford Abhishek_Singh FloodBot3 pauljw FloodBot1 @FloodBot2 FloodBot4 nomasteryoda sipior the_lord Brend
<rybrian> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE) yotta911 malko JulianDelphiki A_nd3P t0rc multi_io compaq crazycool h32Lg sdk_lnx rogarcia ayan caac vimalg2 JFo Yum \\\\\\\\ kg4qxk robotica rrittenhouse digitalstimulus frogdog Milosz dennis__ Dark_Wizard ubottu mowe GodFather masu3701 ozerimar mirsal ubuntujenkins HammerTiem Klanticus fdz dreacu666 JackStoner skbohra costaeye btr dk_ffk Pitel tyler_d4 ffatman karthik drellok AntiSpamMeta Hapsbanan canthus
<rybrian> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE) stovicek Vroomfondle saxin LSD|Ninja theshadowx Sedated akgraner Snomi poningru spartan07 malnilion eipi-1 FyreFoX niti MblKiTA_ PeterT tavasti cabrey nokia3510 Glebelg fraggle_laptop visitor1 UT8F larry1 Aciid aleksil Gadget3000 Half-man icewaterman nikolam yaaar vak Aji-Dahaka koshari Niamor magic_ninja420 finalbeta_ Mavrik_ sburjan asqq AaronCampbell__ sevka pepee akashv maxter Xjs|moonshine Svaje LjL Mil
<rybrian> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE) ftab BuZZ-dEE tecky halvors beardydad sh1ny Lazylegs Oli``` ThePangolino silverra1ndog erUSUL barberan Mud saxlap panter incorrect hakonber hansan BlackFate me2resh rizzuh ohir minjoo SolarisBoy Ljungmann janek ania_ LowKey gigasoft e-DIO-t visof iElijah sirex` Zeek corin_ [diablo] Bulldog\\ antonio_ Sinister hellp BlackBinary batasan bluds kcaze addeboy cs278|work nilg Sp0t Zubatac benpro Scorpion alessiofa
<blackjackiisre> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE) blackjackiisre rybrian kittybibly victor_ cwillu_at_work puchat3k aryan karmic_scents aryan_ tpt_ DonScott micka wd4lko ForgeAus tatofoo randoms Ronald Uranellus rgreening UnknownUser56 Aidar-Nagato elyob Rudy77 lasrs kh_maxim krafty Zzenon blackratdog komputes defswork Raydiation zomGreg jatt dag_WOOD_ zaid_h fumanchu182 xro wo Chewtoy shang jcrigby blackxored mandara tizbac MenZa Dest
<blackjackiisre> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE) Mowah alpenrose HendriXXX Neo-- allu2 bfiller tju8896 TJ- juanbeach AmberJ zicho Frozenball unkmar farhad fujnky Siefny G0SUB wers sfoid kermit sanousy Qubik Darkraven natschil genti godricbrutus lubuntu_user dk_ffk_ jerone-mobile somebody__ hugli GinoMan imlad pixil zYc Stijndg eBryggis StHa acicula Omar87 cori_ groovefx Jax Dreaming FiReSTaRT soooga marjo blueghost trigrou FrankLv zed
<blackjackiisre> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE) twoeightone Nature75 Sergeant_Pony bernd Sky[x] jeiworth DavidLevin subzero2000 muca Kravl1n jimmy_dean jud choonming boolean bullgard marcules howlymowly c0cac00l h2g2bob DBO h00ked mactub urbanape surajram awe Beyecixramd styx_ datacrusher stevecam lanoxx jhendricks mattgyver [GuS] Zolomon emper krachny Audible StrangeCharm arinya drmclaser jcrawford Abhishek_Singh FloodBot3 pauljw Fl
<FloodBot2> rybrian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> blackjackiisre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ForgeAus> tatofoo it will save your old one
<Frozenball> fu-ck you
<Pici> Frozenball: Thats not needed.
<tizbac> wtf
<h32Lg> -.-
<Zed`> damn spamers on every network these days
<fumanchu182> yeah that made x-chat blow up
<Zed`> anyone ever click on the links?
<LjL> Frozenball: no need to worsen the situation by swearing :(
<fumanchu182> yeah i use lynx to follow them
<Zed`> fumanchu182: hehe I have done that too, but I mean that how can the spamming be woorthwhile
<Neo--> zed: somebody has to, otherwise nobody would be doing it
<lalla> hi...while installing Ubuntu, the logo that v c, where is that logo on cd...I'm unable to find it
<jud> wow, that's the first time for me
<spads_> hi
<a94060> any ops here?
<benedikt> Since the volume control has been simplified so much, how do I edit the more low-level settings now? Like IEC958?
<Pici> a94060: Yes.
<deevartiavews> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE) deevartiavews spads_ RomD lalla benedikt trigrou cwillu_at_work puchat3k karmic_scents tpt_ DonScott micka wd4lko tatofoo randoms Ronald Uranellus rgreening UnknownUser56 Aidar-Nagato elyob Rudy77 lasrs kh_maxim krafty Zzenon blackratdog komputes defswork Raydiation zomGreg jatt dag_WOOD_ zaid_h fumanchu182 xro Chewtoy shang jcrigby blackxored mandara tizbac MenZa Destine nomnex fishoneeyed On|Off Bi
<deevartiavews> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE) Neo-- allu2 bfiller tju8896 TJ- juanbeach AmberJ zicho Frozenball unkmar farhad fujnky Siefny G0SUB wers sfoid kermit sanousy Qubik Darkraven natschil genti godricbrutus lubuntu_user dk_ffk_ jerone-mobile somebody__ hugli GinoMan imlad pixil zYc Stijndg eBryggis StHa acicula Omar87 cori_ groovefx Jax Dreaming FiReSTaRT soooga marjo blueghost FrankLv zedr k3ops xray7224 pw-toxic_ cappicard twoeightone
<deevartiavews> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE) DavidLevin subzero2000 muca Kravl1n jimmy_dean jud choonming boolean bullgard howlymowly c0cac00l h2g2bob DBO h00ked mactub urbanape surajram awe Beyecixramd styx_ datacrusher stevecam lanoxx jhendricks mattgyver [GuS] Zolomon emper krachny Audible StrangeCharm arinya drmclaser jcrawford Abhishek_Singh FloodBot3 pauljw FloodBot1 @FloodBot2 FloodBot4 nomasteryoda sipior the_lord BrendenB rapha rocket1
<FloodBot2> deevartiavews: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<impannabrar> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE) impannabrar mezzovento deevartiavews spads_ RomD lalla benedikt trigrou cwillu_at_work puchat3k karmic_scents tpt_ DonScott micka wd4lko tatofoo randoms Ronald Uranellus rgreening UnknownUser56 Aidar-Nagato elyob Rudy77 lasrs kh_maxim krafty Zzenon blackratdog komputes defswork Raydiation zomGreg jatt dag_WOOD_ zaid_h fumanchu182 xro Chewtoy shang jcrigby blackxored mandara tizbac MenZa Destine nomnex
<impannabrar> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE) alpenrose HendriXXX Neo-- allu2 bfiller tju8896 TJ- juanbeach AmberJ zicho Frozenball unkmar farhad fujnky Siefny G0SUB wers sfoid kermit sanousy Qubik Darkraven natschil genti godricbrutus lubuntu_user dk_ffk_ jerone-mobile somebody__ hugli GinoMan imlad pixil zYc Stijndg eBryggis StHa acicula Omar87 cori_ groovefx Jax Dreaming FiReSTaRT soooga marjo blueghost FrankLv zedr k3ops xray7224 pw-toxic_ ca
<impannabrar> http://Goo.gl/4Qjv PEDO BBS (SPONSORED BY GOOGLE) Sky[x] jeiworth DavidLevin subzero2000 muca Kravl1n jimmy_dean jud choonming boolean bullgard howlymowly c0cac00l h2g2bob DBO h00ked mactub urbanape surajram awe Beyecixramd styx_ datacrusher stevecam lanoxx jhendricks mattgyver [GuS] Zolomon emper krachny Audible StrangeCharm arinya drmclaser jcrawford Abhishek_Singh FloodBot3 pauljw FloodBot1 @FloodBot2 FloodBot4 nomasteryoda sipior the_lord Brenden
<Zed`> and does the spammers mother's know what jerks they turned out to be?
<jcrawford> how lovely floodbots
<tizbac> -______________-
<LzrdKing> oh jeez
<a94060> no bans for em?
<tizbac> ipban please
<Neo--> i think this is going to be a long day...
<fumanchu182> today seems like it is going to be a fund day
<fumanchu182> lol
<Pici> They've already been taken care of.
<tizbac> or i'll leave channel
<lalla> hi...while installing Ubuntu, the logo that v c, where is that logo on cd...I'm unable to find it
<Stijndg> yeah great :-), what is this, stupid google popups on my desktop :p
<rgreening> !ops
<IdleOne> everybody just relax
<LjL> ops are aware
<LjL> please ignore the trolling
<zicho> damn highlights
<Pici> rgreening: We're already here.
<rgreening> okies
<rgreening> its annoying getting the pings
<rgreening> :)
<TJ-> lol
<wesguin> jud, oh n/m that doesn
<wesguin> 't work
<tootroot> disable in client
<tootroot> get irssi
<hidensoft> hi every body
<tootroot> mass hilight bloker script
<kh_maxim> hello. How to reduce the brightness of my notebook screen? Standard brightness applet not working :(
<lalla> can anyone hear me???
<lalla> hi...while installing Ubuntu, the logo that v c, where is that logo on cd...I'm unable to find it
<hidensoft> i want create document az PDF file
<fumanchu182> lalla, we can't hear you speak louder...
<wesguin> jud, you can still unmount it and see if it disappears tho
<histo> kh_maxim: is there a function key shortcut?
<AryanA> hi , i have openssh-server installed but there is no sshd in init.d. what's the problem?
<hidensoft> anybody can help me how i can
<histo> AryanA: what version of ubuntu?
<AryanA> lucid
<lalla> hidensoft, export the file as .pdf in open office
<histo> AryanA: there should be ssh in threre
<hidensoft> lalla, ok
<AryanA> yeah but no sshd
<lalla> fumanchu182, so do u know the answer?
<AryanA> does ssh restart, restart the sshd server too?
<fumanchu182> I can't hear you speak louder...
<cs278|work> AryanA, ssh is the sshd server ;)
<lalla> fumanchu182, how lame
<histo> AryanA: yes
<AryanA> ok, tnx
<jpds> AryanA: It's been changed to /etc/init/sshd.conf
<Pici> lalla: Can you rephrase the question? I'm not sure we all understand what you are asking.
<fumanchu182> No because I don't know what "v c," stands for.
<bastid_raZor> AryanA: you may need openssh-server package
<kh_maxim> histo: yes, but the function key don't working too.
<lalla> pici, while installing ubuntu, a logo keeps blinking right? where is that logo on cd, in which folder?
<jud> wesguin: ok, it didn't dissapear but i ran fdisk again without it and found out that way
<komputes> heya rgreening ;)
<rgreening> mornin komputes
<rgreening> ima soo beat after UDS
<rgreening> :)
<wesguin> jud, this might be all the help you need here: http://joeb454.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373614
<compaq> alright my good people, someone tell me who to select a different video driver for my intel video card.  Also, how do I see which driver I am using and other available?
<komputes> same, fell asleep in a movie theater...
<rgreening> ha
<Dr_Willis> compaq:  other then 'vga' im not sure there are any others available
<wesguin> jud, basically I was just gonna have you take a look at that drives mtab entry to see if it looked okay.. but even then there's more that be causing the problem.. and I'm gonna have to get going soon
<compaq> Dr_Willis, back in the debian days, you would use dpkg-reconfigure, but now xorg is auto config.  So I guess I have to change it in xorg.conf file, but will the change be permanent even after reboot, isn't there a menu way of doing it?
<xro> erUSUL, i play with gambas but it looks like it can't decompile vb...
<jud> wesguin: no worries, go to bed, thanks
<wesguin> jud, but that url deals exacly with  your problem
<wesguin> jud,  hope that helps :)
<jud> wesguin: cheers!
<Dr_Willis> compaq:  you could still use xorg.conf i guess but other then using  the low end vga driver. Ive no idea wht other driver you would even try
<wesguin> nite :)
<helpnoob> need help I need to login to unecrypt the home directory. I have messed with the login screen for me where I dont have to put in my password and since then  it wont unecrypt the home dir any ideas on how to fix this from the live cd
<compaq> Dr_Willis, oh, I will go google for a while then, if you here I will let you know what I find
<KaiForce> I've got a system where the / file system has gone read only and is having errors on the SATA bus.  There is another disk exported as an NFS share that I need to keep running until 5:00PM today.  I'd like to shutdown as many services as I can to keep this box limping along until then.  Can anyone assist?
<KaiForce> i've already stopped GDM and cron
<benedikt> I think my soundcard is using my pc speaker to output sound
<lalla> how to use unsquash
<histo> helpnoob: change the login screen back
<histo> helpnoob: I would look in /etc/gdm for settings
<helpnoob> how
<Pici> lalla: If you just want the image itself, it may be easier to look through our art assets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/VisualIdentity and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/
<histo> helpnoob: or purge gdm and reinstall it.
<lalla> pici,ok thanx but where can i locate it on cd..and how is it blinking?
<histo> lalla: magic
<helpnoob> ok where in the gdm file stating for it to not ask for password located
<histo> helpnoob: I have no idea.
<clone4ubuntu> thanks but no thanks i wont buy a new graphic card for the sake of compiz
<tju8896> ls
<clone4ubuntu> i have too limited budget
<histo> clone4ubuntu: why not use the one you have
<Galerien> clone4ubuntu: what is you graphic card???
<clone4ubuntu> histo i doesnt have a graphics card
<histo> Galerien: he thinks he doesn't have one
<lalla> histo: u know that magic?
<histo> clone4ubuntu: yes you do
<histo> lalla: no idea
<clone4ubuntu> i have inbuilt graphics on 845gvsr mobo
<Dr_Willis> helpnoob:  use the gdm config tools  is the best way to configure that
<clone4ubuntu> which is four years old
<histo> clone4ubuntu: and that is a graphics card
<histo> clone4ubuntu: and it will run compiz
<clone4ubuntu> not at all
<K|nG> Why evrytime i Reebot my NetworkManager do no:S
<clone4ubuntu> i want to renew my pc
<clone4ubuntu> but doesnt have budget
<Galerien> clone4ubuntu: where are you from?
<histo> Galerien: i've given up
<clone4ubuntu> india
<Galerien> histo: i've got time, 'im at work so...
<helpnoob> ok here is what i did i went to user and groups and made it not ask for password and now cant get in
<onetinsoldier> hi all
<histo> helpnoob: ???
<Galerien> clone4ubuntu: ok, what would be your budjet ?
<DrGrov> Hello and good day
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<WePanicForYou> huomenta
<DrGrov> Gotta ask that can I run both KDE and GNOME on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Galerien> budget*
<DrGrov> huomenta WePanicForYou
<clone4ubuntu> 5 thousand  rupees=?
<DrGrov> hi onetinsoldier
<helpnoob> i figured there is a file telling it not to ask like a conf file i can delete or over write to fix this issue
<clone4ubuntu> 1 dollar is 46 rupees
<histo> helpnoob: where in user and groups did you do that?
<helpnoob> but where would it be
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  yes. you can Install both kde and gnome. and pick what one to use at the Login screen
<Galerien> DrGrov: yes, but I never did...
<histo> helpnoob: and yes there is a file you can edit
<K|nG> Why evrytime i Reebot my NetworkManager do not show :S
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis, cool. I kind of want to test KDE without though messing up my GNOME desktop and settings.
<DrGrov> Galerien, ah. I perhaps understand you why not KDE 4.x... ;)
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  your system will be a merger of kde and gmome. You will have kde menu items in your gnome menus then. and visa versa
<Galerien> clone4ubuntu: that's ~100$... In france you can get a decent graphic card for 40 - 50$...
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis, ah so it works like that. But no serious issues though with compatibility etc. ?
<K|nG> Why evry time i reebot my PC NetworkManager do not shown :S
<Galerien> "yum" on #ubuntu... mort de rire
<clone4ubuntu> Galerien: i want to change my motherboard,gf card and harddisk within 7000 rupees
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis, how is it that my Workspace Switcher is completely locked on just 1 desktop? I can't scroll between the 4 ones I have there.... Any idea? Tried last night to fix this without any luck.
<helpnoob> histo: when i opened user and groups i did it on that screen
<Galerien> clone4ubuntu: I don't know about idian prices, but good luck with that :x
<Galerien> indian*
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  it shows 4? or just 1 ?
<histo> helpnoob: okay I see no where to disable enterring a password on the login screen in users and groups.
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis, it shows 4 but I can't select either 2,3 nor 4. Just keep hanging with 1 of them. THe first
<DrGrov> Galerien, perhaps you would like to evaluate my current computer with what I put together?
<helpnoob> version 10.04
<histo> helpnoob: yeap
<histo> helpnoob: under System > admin > login screen you can tell it to automatically login
<helpnoob> where it says password aked on login  then there  is a button that says change
<Galerien> DrGrov: well, I told you that I know we can, some of my friend did, but I don't know how...
<clone4ubuntu> i simply like to chat
<acicula> clone4ubuntu, market prices also vary, not just the currency exchange, if you need help buying hardware the ##hardware channel is probably a good channel to ask
<clone4ubuntu> but do nothing spl with my pc
<clone4ubuntu> so i would like to not change my pc right now
<histo> helpnoob: I gotcha now hold up let me see what that edits
<jud> ok, beginners question. if i'm given three lines of code, do i enter them one at a time or all at once?
<clone4ubuntu> also its four years old now
<DrGrov> Galerien, my current computer is a 2 dual core AMD Opteron 64 model 280 CPU's, a 30GB SolidState HDD for root and swap, 250GB 2,5" laptop HDD which is insanely fast (SATA2 7200rpm), Nvidia GTS250 1GB GPU...
<juxta> how can I find out which package contains the 'htdigest' program?
<acicula> jud, ussually on new lines
<Galerien> DrGrov: yeah... so?
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis, it sort of doesn't bother me to keep just 1 workspace but surely I would prefer to have 4 to choose between. Gets a bit messy otherwise.
<erUSUL> !find htdigest
<acicula> juxta, apt-cache search htdigest
<DrGrov> Galerien, just though I'd ask what you thought.
<juxta> acicula: thanks :)
<DrGrov> Galerien, since you were speaking about computer stuff....
<jud> acicula: so i enter 1 then enter, then the second etc.?
<Galerien> DrGrov: well, ok
<ubottu> File htdigest found in apache2-doc, apache2-utils, cherokee-doc, jruby, jruby1.1 (and 7 others)
<pauljw> anyone successfully using an HP Officejet 4500 wireless printer with ubuntu?
<clone4ubuntu> lot of stuff in ubuntu doesnt have a graphical interface
<MacHead> I have a task shown under top called "Background" that is maxing out my CPU, what does it do and is it safe for me to kill?
<clone4ubuntu> like fstab/fdisk/grub
<Pici> clone4ubuntu: Do you have a support question?
<MacHead> "Backend" sorry
<acicula> jud yeah, though some programming constructs ignore newlines so it does not really matter how you format your code
<clone4ubuntu> fdisk is fsck in ubuntu
<rootcut> Hi. I can't access my 8 Gb HP Flash Drive in Ubuntu OR Windows. How do I go about mounting it, OR at least formatting it, via Ubuntu ? GParted doesn't read it either, but it shows up in the "Places" menu.
<Pici> clone4ubuntu: If you don't have a question you are free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic  , Please remember that Ubuntu is for support issues only.
<DrGrov> Galerien, what you think about that setup?
<clone4ubuntu> rootcut i think there is solution in windows
<Galerien> DrGrov: Swap on your SolidState is a good idea for performances, but not for your money, It will weaken it faster... beside that, I've got nothing to say, except that you might have had a better deal with an Intel CPU
<jud> acicula: hmm, so i can string all lines together, one after the other at a single command prompt?
<clone4ubuntu> there is a software called mount deleted partitions in windows
<histo> helpnoob: looks like you ahve to remove your user from the group nopasswdlogin
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis, perhaps there is somekind of conflict with Compiz that takes control of my workspaces?
<rootcut> clone4ubuntu, i'll look it up. thought i could at least format it from ubuntu without switching to windows.
<DrGrov> Galerien, I just paid 650 euros for that setup. 8GB ram of course.
<clone4ubuntu> rootcut :which os ur using linux version
<clone4ubuntu> i think u can format using lucid lynx
<onetinsoldier> just use a ;
<histo> helpnoob: do you have your drive mounted right now?
<ania_>  650 euros for that setup. 8GB ram hahahaha
<DrGrov> Galerien, it is built out of a HP xw9300 Workstation
<Galerien> DrGrov: 8 GB ram? Do you like creating heavy 3D stuff or having 4 differents of runing at the same time :D ??
<onetinsoldier> just use a ; after each command
<acicula> jud, that is possible yeah
<Dawgmatix> i managed to break my python installation in lucid. i was trying to replace the current version with a self compiled version, and removed the /usr/lib/python2.6 directory to replace it with my compiled version. needless to say this has broken a lot of things, the most important of which is the PYTHONPATH, it seems that /usr/share/pyshared etc are no longer in my pythonpath, any ideas on what sets the pythonpath in lucid ?
<DrGrov> ania_, just say what you were thinking. you can easily tell me straight.
<ania_> overpaid
<Sacho> offtopic
<rootcut> thanks clone4ubuntu, i'll take a look.
<DrGrov> Galerien, I keep running a lot of VMWare for testing purposes. Like to really multitask stuff.
<Galerien> DrGrov: I don't think your CPU is fast enough to use all of it with efficiency :D
<histo> helpnoob: edit the /etc/group file and remove your user from the nopasswdlogin group
<Galerien> But still, a good computer...
<Galerien> when did you buy it?
<jud> acicula: what's the assumed standard procedure when a forum offers a few lines to solve a problem? and, if i do string them together, do i nedd to seperate them by any character?
<onetinsoldier> Dawgmatix: you'd probably be best off just restoring the original lucid python
<DrGrov> Galerien, thanks for telling good pointers.
<Dawgmatix> i did a reinstall , but that didnt fix the path
<Dawgmatix> (i mean i reinstalled the python2.6 package)
<clone4ubuntu> which one is good choice to renew pc or but graphic card or install more ram
<meborc> exit
<clone4ubuntu> buy*
<onetinsoldier> Dawgmatix: roger.... i don't know
<bvalek2> i used pppoeconf to set up internet connection, and the nm-applet (network manager) disappeared in gnome after a restart. how do i bring it back? the laptop needs wireless. its 10.04
<marienz> Dawgmatix: /usr/share/pyshared is not normally on your sys.path. Individual .py files from that directory are symlinked into /usr/lib/python2.x/dist-packages/ iirc.
<KaiForce> I've got a system where the / file system has gone read only and is having errors on the SATA bus. There is another disk exported as an NFS share that I need to keep running until 5:00PM today. I'd like to shutdown as many services as I can to keep this box limping along until then. Can anyone assist?  CRON and GDM are stopped already.
<Dawgmatix> ah marienz
<marienz> Dawgmatix: give me a minute, trying to find you a tool to run to regenerate things
<sanousy> is there anything better that python to program in?
<Dawgmatix> thanks marienz
<erUSUL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jud> acicula: terminal just figures it out if i just paste the lines in all at once?
<marienz> Dawgmatix: update-python-modules (and probably its -f switch)
<Dawgmatix> thanks :)
<Dawgmatix> youre a lifesaver
<vak> My mc shows directories and files in the same color -- why?..
<acicula> jud, you need to indicate separations between instructions, have a look at bash programming
<marienz> Dawgmatix: you may have to do something similar with pycentral
<Dawgmatix> okay i shall check on that
<acicula> jud, so ls ls ls ls doesnt work, but ls;ls;ls;ls would, just like ls on every new line, etc
<Bisu[Shield]> how do i open a port: I tried /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --destination-port 3306 -j ACCEPT  then service iptables save and i got the error message: iptables: unrecognized service
<Dawgmatix> i was just trying to get some systemtap patches that the fedora guys have into my ubuntu python :)
<histo> jud: or if you are copying and pasting and there are returns it will work
<marienz> Dawgmatix: also, you'll have to reinstall everything that actually installed files directly into /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages (dpkg -S is your friend)
<jud> acicula:  ok i'll look at that ...the returns are just semicolons then?
<marienz> Dawgmatix: to do what you're trying to do it probably makes more sense to "apt-get source python2.6", apply your patches to that, build a .deb from it, and install it
<jud> histo: ok i'll look at that ...the returns are just semicolons then?
<Dawgmatix> okay marienz, will try that once this is built
<histo> jud: are you copying and pasting from a website?
<acicula> jud, returns are not the same as semi colons
<jud> histo: yeah
<histo> jud: you can copy and paste it then.
<jud> acicula:  oh...?
<histo> jud: it will enter it one line at a time
<jud> histo: ok..what's the difference if it's from a website? how does it know to return after each line?
<jessica_> my games earlier were all listed in "games" now... they are listed in separate categories like adventure/card games.. etc etc. How can i get all my games listed in one list and not in separate folders
<histo> jud: it doesn't matter where its from but if you have a list of comands seperated by returns, copy and paste will work.
<marienz> jud: it depends on what language the lines are in.
<marienz> err, wait.
<marienz> jud: sorry, I think I misparsed your question. Nevermind.
<jud> mar`no worries
<jud> histo: ok, so the returns are indicated by semicolons?
<histo> jud: no.
<jessica_> my games earlier were all listed in "games" now... they are listed in separate categories like adventure/card games.. etc etc. How can i get all my games listed in one list and not in separate folders? im in the Main Menu editor but when i click on games it lists all the subfolders and i cant find any option to remove them
<histo> !patience | jessica_
<ubottu> jessica_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<phonic> jessica: you should be able to drag and drop them into the folder(s) you want
<jud> histo: so, the return is not indicated by a chracter? am i asking one of those questions a beginner is not likely to understand?
<acicula> jessica_, you can drag the entries to the top folder on the left
<vices> what's the easiest way to put partition tools (fdisk) onto a bootable usb drive?
<Dr_Willis> jessica_:  you are comparing the KDE menus to the gnome ones? or is this in gnome?
<jessica_> this is gnome
<jessica_> like all my games where just listed before.. now there are all sorts of folders
<acicula> jud, its like asking teach me to drive by learning you how to put the gas in, pick up a book on bash shell programming. Enter and semicolon each are just characters, a newline is (for bash) a new instruction just like ; indicates the end/start of an instruction
<theadmin> vices: I dunno, put systemrescuecd there... you'll get fdisk, gparted, parted... a lot of stuff to rescue a messed up system
<jessica_> adventure, action, arcade
<jessica_> board
<phonic> did you try dragging/dropping them into the main folder
<helpnoob> histo:  yes
<Oer> vices use gparted iso
<vices> Oer: can i put that onto a bootable usb?
<jessica_> there is no main foler
<jessica_> folder
<phonic> Games
<jessica_> it wont let me drop anything in games
<vbabiy> is there any way to use the music store on 9.10
<Bisu[Shield]> anyone here
<theadmin> vices: You can put any image on a USB using unetbootin ;)
<histo> jud: you'd have to read about bash
<Oer> vices sure > http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Chuck27> can i ask someone a question?
<phonic> jessica: it let me.
<h00k> !ask | Chuck27
<ubottu> Chuck27: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theadmin> Chuck27: Ask it, don't ask to ask
<jud> acicula: ok, thankyou
<PeterNL> Hi, how do I install the just-released 2.6.34 kernel in Ubuntu Jaunty? I'm using 2.6.33 now...
<phonic> i was able to drag/drop Tetravex from 'Games/Logic' to 'Games'
<jud> histo:  ok thanks
<RemunJ66> Can any one help me with burning problems with Brasero?
<h00k> !anyone | RemunJ66
<ubottu> RemunJ66: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vices> awesome thanks ^^
<histo> jud: the semicolon tells it execute each consecutively
<theadmin> RemunJ66: Only in brasero? Most likely it's due to it's multiple bugs
<jessica_> when i drop them in games, it recreates the menu
<Chuck27> I'm on x-chat and i did have buttons at the top like WhoIs what happened to them?
<clone4ubuntu> is drag and drop available in ubuntu
<PeterNL> Hi, how do I install the just-released 2.6.34 kernel in Ubuntu Jaunty? I'm using 2.6.33 now. I really need the KMS and TV-out fixes!
<jud> histo: ok
<acicula> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<phonic> but it should also put it in 'Games'
<acicula> see the second link PeterNL
<clone4ubuntu> PeterNL: why dont u update the whole ystem
<theadmin> clone4ubuntu: Uh, yes, altough depends on where exactly
<phonic> you can copy them all over and then remove the sub-folder
<clone4ubuntu> system*
<histo> jud: but bash is very powerfull and you really should read a howto on it.
<clone4ubuntu> with lucid lynx
<PeterNL> clone4ubuntu: do we have debs? I don't like compiling...
<jud> histo: got a link?
<Pici> clone4ubuntu: 2.6.34 is not in Lucid.
<acicula> clone4ubuntu, 10.04 uses the .32 kernel, which will not be replaced with .34
<clone4ubuntu> lucid brings good changes
<clone4ubuntu> particularly with internet
<PeterNL> I am using Jaunty and I *need* .34!
<sipior> clone4ubuntu: just not ones that happen to help him at all
<vices> thanks Oer ^^
<histo> !bash | jud
<ubottu> jud: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sipior> PeterNL: i believe you're stuck rolling your own, for the time being.
<PeterNL> sipior: how long 'till someone makes debs?
<sipior> PeterNL: i've no idea.
<sipior> PeterNL: how about you make the debs?
<theadmin> PeterNL: Until they will be rolled out in a mainstream release, which I suppose would be Maverick.
<theadmin> PeterNL: And that is October.
<clone4ubuntu> what is cmd for system info in ubuntu
<theadmin> clone4ubuntu: Many of em... lshw, lspci...
<clone4ubuntu> ubottu:
<acicula> PeterNL, you may want to switch to lucid, since jaunty probably doesnt use any KMS at all?
<clone4ubuntu> well have u tried systeminfo in windows
<Pici> !who | clone4ubuntu
<ubottu> clone4ubuntu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jud> histo: is that a command for accessing a how to in terminal?
<PeterNL> I'm not going to compile my own, and i'm not going to wait 5 months. KMS works (I installed .33 and xorg-edgers) but I need .34 for even more fixes...
<theadmin> clone4ubuntu: lshw is quite alike with that
<jud> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<histo> jud: no I was having ubottu send you a link
<acicula> PeterNL, if you wont compile your own you'll have to wait for someone else to package it for you
<Chuck27> What happened to my buttons at the top like whois can i get them back?
<jessica_> ok so now, its deleted my menu items
<clone4ubuntu> thanks bot u just got booted
<hidensoft> anybody know , syntax highlighter for opensoffice ?
<PeterNL> acicula: so I'm asking if that will happen (before 10.10), an where I could fine that.
<PeterNL> find*
<jud> histo: ah that's funny
<theadmin> PeterNL: Very unlikely that it even will.
<theadmin> PeterNL: Sorry.
<jud> histo: thanks
<phonic> did you delete them in the subfolder or the main one?
<acicula> PeterNL, people can make their own packages (PPA) similar to xorg-edgers, dunno if anyone will for jaunty, given that its eol in 5 months
<onetinsoldier> PeterNL: check the kernel ppa
<theadmin> acicula: It is? o_O
<acicula> 18 months
<theadmin> acicula: Man, how fast time goes...
<acicula> for standard desktop
<PeterNL> onetinsoldier: they only have RC's for lucid. No the final for Jaunty...
<jessica_> is there a way to reset the menu back to normal
<jessica_> revert isnt working
<theadmin> jessica_: What menu?
<sanousy> where I can find a way to learn python, it is strange!
<RemunJ66> Burning a cd-rw  with Brasero 2.28.2 is possible but starting a new DVD project and adding some video files is not possible. It says: ¨ Please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD. It is not possible to write with the current set of plugins.¨
<jessica_> main menu, games
<theadmin> ubottu: resetpanels | jessica_
<onetinsoldier> PeterNL: roger. then if you're wanting it now, you'd have to compile you're own
<ubottu> jessica_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Faithful> Where did inittab go in Lucid
<sipior> sanousy: http://diveintopython.org/
<theadmin> Faithful: sysvinit is replaced by Upstart
<theadmin> ubottu: Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<theadmin> Faithful: ^
<Bisu[Shield]> anyone know how to open port 3306 ?
<ikonia> Bisu[Shield]: it's already open by default if something is listening on that port
<sanousy> sipior: thanks.
<[tla]> Hi.  Installed Lucid with LVM.  I have a logical volume "data" (ext4).  Have added a blank HD (/dev/sdb) and now want to extend the logical volume "data" to include the extra space.  Think I am missing a step as the volume size has not increased.  Help please!  I ran: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1 (to trash the partition table), pvcreate /dev/sdb (add the disk to LVM), vgextend...
<[tla]> ...s3 /dev/sdb (add the disk to the logical volume), lvextend /dev/s3/data /dev/sdb (extend the logical volume)
<PeterNL> onetinsoldier: ... Not liking this... I've had grapics problem with any version of any OS and with any version of any driver (really) since I bought this beast. Does nobody care about this? (answer: appearantly not...)
<acicula> Bisu[Shield], suudo ufw allow 22/tcp
<helpnoob> how do I change the groups for a mount drives users
<acicula> err 3306/tcp
<theadmin> PeterNL: ...how long ago have you last used a Microsoft product? :D They care even less.
<histo> helpnoob: edit the /etc/group file on the mounted drive
<PeterNL> The official Catalyst drivers on XP gave me plenty of BSOD's. I know...
<onetinsoldier> PeterNL: well other people probably aren't going to care about it as much as you do ;-)
<hidensoft> any body can help me for using syntax highlighter in open office ?
<acicula> PeterNL, this is a support channel, if you have glitches try upgrading to a newer ubuntu release rather then backporting new stuff into an old system?
<Jasxonx> Pici, ??? what did u do to the room? i god kicked???
<SystemParadox> hi. How can I boot an ubuntu 10 CD into single user mode (or other fast-booting console mode)? There's no grub menu anymore?
<onetinsoldier> PeterNL: but, you've had grapics problem with any version of any OS and with any version of any driver (really) since you bought the machine? seems like something might be wrong with it!
<histo> SystemParadox: hold shift
<RemunJ66> Just brasero burning capabilities by default install with Karmic tehadmin, sorry :)
<rizzuh> PeterNL, ATI? ATI's drivers are known to be crap.
<PeterNL> I don't have the drive space to do a clean install,m and i've had many problems in ten past with upgrades...
<dancek> [tla], you've only resized the partition that the filesystem lies on, not the actual filesystem yet
<Jasxonx> Hey a dutchman!  @ PeterNL
<theadmin> RemunJ66: Use gnomebaker and forget about those problems :/
<[tla]> dancek: ok, clue please ;)
<PeterNL> onetinsoldier, rizzuh: It were mostly driver problems (and a cooling problem, but I fixed that)
<dancek> [tla], i'm not on linux right now so can't check but theres something like e2fsresize
<PeterNL> Jasxonx: yep. Hup Holland Hup :D :O :P ;)
<[tla]> dancek: ah, i thought lvextend did that magic
<shomon> hi, is there a channel for lastfm rhythmbox plugin bugs?
<[tla]> dancek: resize2fs is a command
<Slart> SystemParadox: not sure if the earlier boot cds allowed you to boot to a plain command line.. or did they
<theadmin> shomon: Report em to Launchpad and may peace be with you.
<dancek> [tla], yep... they're separate entities, which really is a little unintuitive
<linxeh> I need to have a directory that will contain between 250,000 and 1,000,000 subdirectories. what filesystem should I be looking at using? reiserfs ?
<Arabus> im looking for a tool to edit pdf files. i just wnat to make notes in it - i remember using it before ... starts with an X...
<[tla]> dancek: what is the device i run that command on?
<linxeh> Arabus: xpdf ?
<visof> can't i make a launcher for child process?
<Arabus> linxeh: nope ... you could open pdfs with it then use all kinds of colors and pen sizes and edit it then export it again...
<dancek> [tla], iirc the logical volume, but you're definitely better reading a howto (it'se been 2 years since i last did this)
<Slart> Arabus: Xournal perhaps?
<Arabus> linxeh: it as mainly used with touchscreen laptops with a pen if i remember right
<Arabus> Slart: yep thats the one1 tthanks alot
<[tla]> dancek: ok.  i have read quite a few and many seems to be out of date / inconsistent :(
<dancek> [tla], i think i've used this as reference: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/extendlv.html
<facsimile> how come I could boot ubuntu 9.10 but not 10.4?
<richthegeek> hey, anyone got experience with breaking/testing passworded RAR files - I have a bunch (200) of possible passwords, but can't think of an easy/fast way to test them against the file...
<theadmin> When I print "to file", does that go trough CUPS?
<facsimile> after installing
<boolean> morning
<theadmin> richthegeek: We can't help with hacking.
<boolean> question: does anyone know the limitation of a 128 byte inode versus that of 256 ?
<facsimile> theadmin ?? cracking
<dancek> [tla], just in case i wanna mention that the filesystem _must_ be unmounted
<richthegeek> theadmin: not hacking, educational purposes
<facsimile> not hacking. cracking
<histo> richthegeek: there are apps for doing that
<dancek> [tla], (reiserfs could be resized while mounted, but i'm not sure how safe it is either)
<richthegeek> theadmin: that is, it's not a commercial file or anything, just a friend wanted to see if I could and gave me a few clues for what hte password might be (names of classmates etc)
<SystemParadox> thanks histo
<histo> richthegeek: I'd look to backtrack distro for some clues as to what apps they have present
<Faithful> mate... plymouth is required for X in ubuntu... where is this thing going...?
<Faithful> Lucid that is
<theadmin> richthegeek: However, I suppose that "for p in 'cat passwordlist.file' ; do unrar -p $p ; done" (or something. I don't remember how you specify a password for unrar. But I guess that'd work)
<vAd0r> is there a way to log a user into the gui from an ssh session
<richthegeek> theadmin: ok - will it return a non-zero value if the password is incorrect?
<PeterNL> Damn ATi. Damn kernel. Damn world!
<acicula> richthegeek, theadmin there are some gpu accelerated tools that let you test that sort of thing.
<[tla]> dancek: Resizing the filesystem on /dev/s3/data to 580887552 (4k) blocks. :)
<marienz> theadmin: print "to file" in gtk-based apps does not use cups, iirc.
<dancek> [tla], good! :)
<Dr_Willis> vAd0r:  why are you wantoing to do that?
<[tla]> dancek: had to run 'e2fsck -f /dev/s3/data' first.
<vAd0r> i have an ubuntu box next to me w/o a keyboard and mouse
<vAd0r> and i want to startup synergy
<vAd0r> i can start synergy from cli but i think user must be logged in
<Dr_Willis> vAd0r:   the machine is on the desktop now? or on GDM?
<sigmonsays> Why is landscape a paid feature and why is it enabled by default?
<sigmonsays> Also why does it hang when being unisntaled?
<vAd0r> login screen
<sigmonsays> stupid annoying thing
<histo> vAd0r: is the machine running ssh?
<vAd0r> yup
<histo> vAd0r: then whats the problem?
<Dr_Willis> vAd0r:  i recall some way to make GDM start synergy.  that would be the best bet I think
<Megrem> why does this line: ftptest=$(ftpwho | grep idle) only put the first line of the ouput into ftptest?
<vAd0r> i want to be able to  start synergy so i can use it
<guntbert> vAd0r: you can call ssh -X .... (its a big X), and then start any graphical app - it will display on your computer (try with xeyes...)
<vAd0r> i was hoping to start synergy and then drag my mouse over and use it
<dancek> [tla], if you feel there was no good documentation on how to do this, you might consider writing what you learned to ubuntu wiki (just a thought, and i dunno about wiki policy)
<histo> vAd0r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  synergy is special in some ways however
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: ok - no idea :)
<vAd0r> thanks ill read the autostart before gdm
<[tla]> dancek: good idea.  Looks good anyway: /dev/mapper/s3-data   2.2T  241G  1.8T  12% /data
<Faithful> if I try to uninstall plymouth... it wants to uninstall X and every X app.
<[tla]> dancek: thx 4 help
<Pici> Faithful: plymouth is required for your computer to boot and mount devices in Ubuntu. Why do you want to get rid of it?
<RemunJ66> theadmin: Use gnomebaker is not exactly fixing the Brasero problem, is it? why not helping fixing a promising tool like Brasero?
<Dr_Willis> Faithful:  you basically cant uninstall plymouth
<dancek> [tla], glad i could help :)
<Faithful> What doo doo
<Faithful> I don't want a graphical bootloader... it doesn't work with my notebook...
<Dr_Willis> theres guides out on various ways to disable it to  achive some goals..
<Dr_Willis> I basically have a text based login. by diabling the service and some grub options
<vAd0r> how do i check which is running gdm or kdm
<Faithful> If fsck finds an error I can't fix it
<barberan> how do I integrate MS AD with my Ubuntu ?
<gspr> When packaging with CDBS, what is the preferred way to control the building of multiple binary packages from the same source when each of these require different arguments to the configure script? Which rules should I override?
<Cayzer> hello
<bastid_raZor> vAd0r: ps aux| grep gdm .. ps aux | grep kdm
<barberan> how do I work with .rar archives ?
<bastid_raZor> !rar | barberan
<ubottu> barberan: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Cayzer> Salut
<richthegeek> theadmin, acicula: thanks, got a loop running on it now, checking for the return $? ostensibly but mostly keeping an eye out for a value that didn't say "CRC failed"... bleedin challenges. Time to break out the sha1 in revenge!
<Cayzer> quelqun est sous lubuntu ?
<ema92> Hello everybody, could please anyone sugget me a programme for GNOME to keep track of the CPU temperature?
<erUSUL> !fr | Cayzer
<ubottu> Cayzer: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Cayzer> ah okay sorry
<bastid_raZor> ema92: conky
<Dr_Willis> barberan:  install the proper rar packages and the normal acrhive tools can use rar's then
<ema92> bastid_raZor: thank you
<Dr_Willis> !info rar-nonfree
<ubottu> Package rar-nonfree does not exist in lucid
<Faithful> vAd0r, did anyone answer you?
<vAd0r> yeah
<vAd0r> the ps worked
<vAd0r> thanks alot
<shohan> try sudo apt-get install rar
<richthegeek> barberan: the archive manager can handle them if you install package "unrar" - probably best creating either tar.gz or zip when you are writing, as winrar handles both
<Peager> What's everyone's favorite VPN client?
<ccmonster> cisco vpn :)
<barberan> thank you
<Peager> Under Linix?
<compaq> How do I go about changing my sources to install some karmic packages?
<guntbert> !poll | Peager
<ubottu> Peager: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jud> ubottu: what do you know?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kentrel> How do I found out how big my swap file size is?
 * leetsweden is not playing anything in iTunes.
<bastid_raZor> compaq: you'll probably end up with dependency issues and/or break things
<Peager> Sorry.... no offense... new user....
<jud> ubottu: commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<guntbert> !askthebot | jud
<ubottu> jud: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bastid_raZor> !factoid > jud
<ubottu> jud, please see my private message
<compaq> bastid_raZor, I am gonna give it a try before I go buy a new video card, because I have a black listed on, and with 10.04 you can't bypass it, but you can with karmic
<jud> cheers guys
<compaq> bastid_raZor, I am talking about compiz, blacklisted my video card, so I wanna see if I bypass it, if it works ok
<bastid_raZor> compaq: the guys in #compiz know some neat tricks with getting compiz working..
<tux__> hi
<compaq> bastid_raZor, I am there too, but I can't ask them about ubuntu issue of changing sources
<histo> compaq: what do you mean by bypass it?
<bastid_raZor> compaq: you have an extremely high probability of breaking things by doing so.
<nemo> Anyone here trying to run ubuntu under VMware? looking for clues to working around https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/276476
<nemo> which makes ubuntu basically unusable
<compaq> bastid_raZor, I heard you the first time, do you know how to install Karmic packages on Lucid?
<Inviscr> hey
<compaq> histo, there is a command, it bypasses the black list, one sec let me look it up again
<Kentrel> nemo, what about under Virtualbox?
<nemo> Kentrel: gosh that'd be lovely.
<compaq> histo,  SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<Inviscr> how do i fix this error "render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010"
<nemo> Kentrel: except, well, our entire system here is built around ESXi 4
<Kentrel> oh
<nemo> so I can't just recommend they redo the architecture
<dcart185> hi everyone
<meway> Inviscr is that durring boot?
<Chuck27> any body on 10.4
<dcart185> i have 10.04
<sh1ny> me too, on it atm
<Inviscr> meway ya
<blackratdog> ten four good buddy
<gnugr> to config compiz get a compiz-manager or Screenlets
<Chuck27> anyway to make it run faster?
<daveWilky> i have 10.04 plus studio packs.
<dcart185> although, i do have a problem with it at the moment, randomly it would freeze and i can't figure out why
<Inviscr> i put it in old graphic card to see if it still worked, and after i removed it this is what i now get
<Kentrel> 10.04 runs fast on my system
<Kentrel> And I'm only dual core
<histo> compaq: I have no idea what you are talking about SKIP_CHECKS is not a command. Most likely a setting. Maybe if you describe the problem you are having or what you are trying to accomplish someone can help.
<meway> Inviscr i think i read something on that one sec
<daveWilky> 10.04 runs great on my 64bit system..
<histo> dcart185: did you have 9.10 previously?
<Inviscr> thnx
<compaq> histo, yeah, wierd, it doesn't look like a command, but it is, I ran it, it restarts compiz, with that setting
<dcart185> histo: yes
<histo> compaq: where are you running it?
<compaq> histo, anyway, I am trying to install karmic packages on lucid.
<compaq> histo, bash
<histo> compaq: I don't think anyone here is going to be able to help with that.
<histo> compaq: it will break stuff
<dcart185> histo: yeah i did an upgrade from 9.10 without downloading the cds
<barberan> How to disable RECENT documents to log my recent docs ?
<histo> dcart185: did you have the lockups with 9.10
<dcart185> histo: no
<compaq> huh, I am just gonna change the name in source.list and update, it is the long way but if no one knows a shortcut
<Dr_Willis> compaq:  SKIP_CHECKS is not a command.. you are setting a enviroment variable THEN that line runs compiz with tha variable set
<histo> barberan: there is a gconf key you can edit can't remember. But if you search on the forums there are numerous posts
<Dr_Willis> foo=100  echo foo
<avg_guy> histo,  thanks for the gdm help this is my mainpc I am on  (helpnoob)
<daveWilky> compaq i`m new to ubuntu and i know your going to break your system..
<compaq> yeah, it is fine, this is a fresh install, I am willing to take the risk of breaking my system.  Jeeze
<histo> avg_guy: did that work
<avg_guy> histo,  yes it did  opened up the drive in sudo nautilus and was able to take me out of the nopassword group
<Beyecixramd> how do i select the colors in Pidgin for the conversation window, and the users talking in it? (defaults are red for incoming, blue for outgoing)
<histo> avg_guy: cool. Thats definately a critical bug. I would file a report that should not happen.
<maco> Beyecixramd: dont believe you do
<Beyecixramd> maco: what?
<nukelacity> hey i have a problem with ubuntu 10.04.. i have a CD full of drum hit samples that works on my ubuntu 9.04 laptop.. but now im on my 10.04 desktop my cd just isnt found at all.. any ideas?
<maco> Beyecixramd: i was answering your question
<Chuck27> i get alot of erors when i update or download new stuff any help for me
<Beyecixramd> maco: i never said i did
<maco> Beyecixramd: you asked "how do i...?" and my answer is "you don't"
<onetinsoldier> Chuck27: use pastebin to post your errors for people to see. helps to see exact error messages
<avg_guy> histo,  well since i had the my home dir encrypted as well so with out auth( using password) i couldnt get anywhere
<nukelacity> hey i have a problem with ubuntu 10.04.. i have a CD full of drum hit samples that works on my ubuntu 9.04 laptop.. but now im on my 10.04 desktop my cd just isnt found at all.. any ideas?
<Beyecixramd> maco: oooh, okay, i get it now, xD thanks
<maco> Beyecixramd: you could of course find what part of pidgin's source code sets those colours and modify it yoursel
<maco> *yourself
<histo> avg_guy: yeah but you shouldn't be able to check that box if your home is encrypted
<nukelacity> my cd drive light is flashing as if its trying to do something but its been flashing for about half an hour
<Beyecixramd> maco: yeah, i was thinking about that
<avg_guy> histo, true
<Beyecixramd> maco: they probably have coded the colors in HTML, so all i have to do is find the codes
<maco> Beyecixramd: right
<JabberWalkie> so, it seems that I am getting segfaults when running e2fsck, it uses about 10GB of swap then segfaults, always in the same place. (appears that way anyways)
<JabberWalkie> I am using the newest version aswell
<nukelacity> no one?
<JabberWalkie> nukelacity, its broken?
<JabberWalkie> nukelacity, mybe it is an error code or somthing?
<JabberWalkie> nukelacity, check your user manual
<hairi> can someone help me with my ubuntu ?
<nukelacity> no some CDs work and others dont.. i have another CD drive i wouldnt mind replacing it with but when i use it it opens and closes randomly.. if you can give me a fix for that ill install the drive xD
<Chuck27> E: libgnome-desktop-2-17: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Chuck27> E: nautilus: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Chuck27> E: gnome-settings-daemon: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Chuck27> E: libgnome-window-settings1: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Chuck27> E: compiz-gnome: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FloodBot2> Chuck27: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chuck27> E: gnome-control-center: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<IdleOne> hairi: ask and someone will try
<andron> what with your ubuntu?)
<nukelacity> no some CDs work and others dont.. i have another CD drive i wouldnt mind replacing it with but when i use it it opens and closes randomly.. if you can give me a fix for that ill install the drive xD (just incase the flood stopped you reding it)
<nukelacity> reading*
<hairi> when i restart my computer  all that i vave done before restarting is gone
<Chuck27> any help
<JabberWalkie> nukelacity, dunno, see how it behaves under a live cd
<benkevan> does anyone know how to setup openbox to send me to native desktop when someone is clicked in the taskbar?
<JabberWalkie> nukelacity, if it is the same, it is probably broken in some manner
<nukelacity> it works fine under live CD i onl.y installed a few weeks ago lol
<raymondjtoth> how i change the defrault exty4 back to older ext3 that was in ubunu 8.10?
<nostriluu> any idea why a simple perl script would fail on ubuntu  but works fine on other linuxes ? seems to be a file operation problem
<raymondjtoth> my hard ware dont like ext4 in dell e1505 notbook
<raymondjtoth> i instralled ubuntu all ready
<linxeh> nostriluu: permissions, different version of perl, alsorts of things. you'll need to pastebin the output of the script (and ideally the script itself)
<raymondjtoth> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<acicula> raymondjtoth, you can not downgrade a filesystem
<ksbalaji> While Booting 8.04, Gnome panel used to run automatically. Now for the past 6 months or so, most of the time, I have to do ctrl+alt+f7 to see my panel. Help.
<acicula> raymondjtoth, if you want to revert to ext3 you have to wipe and reinstall
<raymondjtoth> acicula what i do now if want that?
<dcart185> histo: do you have an idea what my problem is?
<raymondjtoth> !ray ext3
<nukelacity> JabberWalkie:.. ill log off now and install the other DVD drive and see how it goes.. ill be back in a bit  thanks :)
<raymondjtoth> acicula, what i do if do do that
<X4me1eoH> hi! who know russian chanell about ubuntu?
<llutz> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hairi> why is it that i cannot save anything on my ubuntu (10.04 on my usb) when i restart my computer ?
<raymondjtoth> once install ubuntu agen
<demon> gfhd
<acicula> raymondjtoth, during the ubuntu installation when asked to partition you have to choose manual partition and select ext3
<Inviscr> hdoes anyone know how to fix this error "drm:[i915_handle_error] *error* EIR stuck: 0x000000, masking"
<acicula> raymondjtoth, why do you think ext4 is not agreeing with your laptop
<raymondjtoth> acicula i wnat to use all of the drive also can i do that
<acicula> raymondjtoth, yeah
<raymondjtoth> acixula it slow my laptop down my dell e1505
<raymondjtoth> to were it crawls with intel graphic card
<acicula> why do you think the filesystem is the cause of that?
<daveWilky> raymondjtoth do you go in PCTech in paltalk?
<raymondjtoth> daveWilky,  why ask yes i do
<dcart185> does anyone know why 10.04 keeps freezing?
<dcart185> also very random
<daveWilky> i just recall the name, i also use PCTech...
<raymondjtoth> dave never seen you there
<acicula> raymondjtoth, slow gfx performance seems unrelated to the filesystem that is in use, reverting to ext3 seems unlikely to solve whatever problem you appear to be encountering
<raymondjtoth> acicula, ok what then i do
<daveWilky> you would see me under the name CaptinDave.
<raymondjtoth> i have intel centrino due proceor and intel graphic card and built in wireless
<raymondjtoth> daveWilky, i know you as admin
<acicula> what ubuntu version are you using?
<raymondjtoth> acicula,  9.10 for now
<raymondjtoth> since ubuntu christan based off it
<raymondjtoth> havent updated yet
<daveWilky> Ray its been some months since i was last in, But its good to see a name from the room ...
<JabberWalkie> ubuntu christian!??
<raymondjtoth> daveWilky, o ok
<acicula> try 10.04 i suppose, laggy gfx performance crops up every now and then, dont have a solution for that myself, but look on the ubuntuforums?
<raymondjtoth> JabberWalkie,  yes]
<Inviscr> anybody
<desynch> does anyone knows what's the prob on backtrack-linux channel?
<raymondjtoth> acicula,  i did it didnt help
<linxeh> I need to have a directory that will contain between 250,000 and 1,000,000 subdirectories - what filesystem should I be looking at using?
<warriorforgod> desynch: What do you mean?
<raymondjtoth> acicula,  how i fix this?
<desynch> can you join on the channel?
<desynch> i can't join on it
<acicula> desynch, you need to be registered and identified to the server
<maco> !register | desynch
<ubottu> desynch: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<hairi> when i restart my computer all the things that i have done before restarting is gone
<hairi>  for example i turn sound to mute but when i restart the sound is back on again
<hairi>  and i download gfortran but when i restart  it is gone its like  my ubuntu went back to when i first install it when i restart my computer
<acicula> laggy gfx performance crops up every now and then,i dont have a solution for that myself, but look on the ubuntuforums?
<G__81> in 10.04 there were 3 new themes that were introduced which does not appear in the standard installations
<desynch> maco im registered
<figo7kabwe> slt
<figo7kabwe> comment allez vous
<G__81> can someone tell me where i could download and install it from ? i believe there was a PPA too for it
<maco> desynch: are you identified as well?
<maco> !fr | figo7kabwe
<ubottu> figo7kabwe: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<desynch> yes
<Anarhist> hairi, are you sure you don't have live cd in the cdrom?
<Pici> desynch: They appear to have banned anyone with 'root' in their ident.
<Dr_Willis> hairi:  and how did you install ubuntu?  inside windows? unetbootin? bootable usb flash?
<desynch> i see
<desynch> oks
<maco> Pici: wait, and we dont?
<Pici> maco: correct.
<maco> Pici: did we used to?
<raymondjtoth> what i do?
<hairi> unetbootin
<G__81> can someone tell me the PPA?
<Dr_Willis> G__81:  check the 'omgubuntu' and 'webupd8' ubuntu sites. they had articals on installing those in older ubuntu releases
<acicula> maco there is little need, youd have to do weird things to connect as root, unlike with backtrack where being root was (is?) the default
<hairi> i install ubuntu 10.04 to my  8Gb usb
<ksbalaji> Why do I have to key ctrl+alt+f7 most time on booting to get gnome display?
<barry_> hairi: Yoou are trying to save changes to a .iso file that is booted o a USB. This will not save any changes you make. Its the same as trying to save to a burnt cd
<Dr_Willis> hairi:  if you used unetbootin to install to a 'hard drive' it did a live cd type install to the hard drive. not a 'normal' install.
<raymondjtoth> acicula,  what new in ubuntu 10.4
<hairi> what should i do ?
<Dr_Willis> hairi:  do a proper install.
<Dr_Willis> hairi:  use unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive and install from that.
<hairi> is there a manual for proper install?
<Dr_Willis> hairi:  burn  cd, or make flash drive.. boot it.. tell it to install.. follow the 7 steps..
<Dr_Willis> !manual | hairi
<ubottu> hairi: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<raymondjtoth> Dr_Willis,  whats new in ubuntu 10.4
<Dr_Willis> raymondjtoth:  everything...
<IdleOne> 10.04
<dcart185> is everybody finding 10.04 stable?
<Dr_Willis> raymondjtoth:  theres several web sites tat review it and give their oponions/'whats new' type articals.
<dcart185> like no freezes?
<IdleOne> dcart185: for me, yes
<Dr_Willis> dcart185:  no issues on my 3 machines
<daveWilky> 10.04 is very stable for me .
<dcart185> did you upgrade from 9.10 or did you install from cd?
<ksbalaji> where do I get info on gnome display booting problem please?
<Dr_Willis> dcart185:  yes. to both
<IdleOne> dcart185: I did noth
<IdleOne> both
<dcart185> hmm
<dcart185> thanks
<RedNifreHaikuA2> tt
<RedNifreHaikuA2> ?
<Dr_Willis> RedNifreHaikuA2: ? Is ther a ubuntu support question?
<xand_> hello everyone, is there a way to list all the packages which have more than one version available ?
<RedNifreHaikuA2> Nope, just needed to see if the chat is working. Looked like the channel was dead. And there was this weird keyboard issue...
<ozerimar> ok i reloaded the operating system anyway to get back to my original settings????
<Faithful> How can I turn my VTs back on in Lucid?
<RedNifreHaikuA2> Now that you ask, I actually DO have an Ubuntu question.
<Dr_Willis> too late... :P
<RedNifreHaikuA2> Is there a way to make my bluetooth keyboard work on the log in screen so I can enter my password?
<kate_> is this like yahoo chat?
<LzrdKing> it ubuntu pronounced "yoo-buntu" or "oo-buntu"?
<Dr_Willis> kate_:  irc chat has been around for a great many more years then YahooChat. or other Im chats
<Anarhist> 'oo-buntu'
<bastid_raZor> kate_: no, this is ubuntu support channel
<dcart185> im thinking about reinstalling ubuntu from a cd
<kate_> ok.
<Dr_Willis> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dcart185> because i can't trust my system from not crashing
<LzrdKing> Anarhist: source?
<bastid_raZor> kate_: you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<kate_> i just wanted to see if i could make this work.
<kate_> how?
<wng-> Does anyone have any idea why I can't seem to get any sound from my Create Audigy SE (CA0106)
<bastid_raZor> kate_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Anarhist> LzrdKing, when you install it there's a video of Mandela explaining the definition
<kate_> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> kate_: with the /
<bastid_raZor> kate_: type the / part too
<kate_> oh
<kate_> ok.
<kate_> thank you
<LzrdKing> Anarhist: i never saw that... i must have installed wrong
<IdleOne> welcome
<Dr_Willis> ITs in the examples dir i think
<Jasxonx> kate_,  welcome
<a94060> if i got a windows title bar stuck outside of the viewable screen,how can i move it back?
<a94060> nevermind,answered
<Dr_Willis> a94060:  hold down alt key, click, drag
<Dr_Willis> alt+click anywhere  in a window to move it
<a94060> ahh thanks,thats better. i used the right click on the icon then move
<LzrdKing> a94060: alt-space, m i think, then use arrows
<akashv> Dr_Willis: i was actually looking for that, so thanks
<a94060> haha
<dan_> How does software get into the Ubuntu repositories?
<Dr_Willis> akashv:  thers a tool for windows - that addes the featre to the  M$ os's also
<ikonia> dan_: it goes through a process of review and acceptence
<akashv> Dr_Willis: ok
<bullgard> dan_: Package maintainers load up packages to repositories.
<dan_> How can you apply to get software into the repositories?
<IdleOne> !packaging | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ikonia> dan_: there are various repositories with various criteria, so it depends on a lot of things, what are you trying to get into the repos ?
<bullgard> dan_: See for example the channel #ubuntu-motu and ask for details.
<Jasxonx> dual botting Win7 and Ubuntu 10.04 what should i install first??
<ikonia> Jasxonx: windows
<maco> Jasxonx: windows
<dan_> There is a game called Legends which I am shocked is not in the repos
<dcart185> windoze
<ikonia> dcart185: it's called "windows"
<ksbalaji> I wish to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04. Any special precautions? (unfortunately, I cannot backup all that I have in hard drive)
<maco> dan_: check in debian. if there file a sync request. if not, file a needs-packaging bug
<ikonia> !upgrade | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<JabberWalkie> dan_ like the tribes clone?
<dcart185> ikonia: i know, but i like my nickname
<ikonia> dcart185: please call it by it's correct name
<ksbalaji> thanks ikonia
<dan_> I don't know tribes
<bullgard> ksbalaji: To back up first and only then upgrade is your most important obligation.
<JabberWalkie> dan_ yeah, ive played that, good game
<Slart> dan_: is it free as in speech? or just as in beer?
<ksbalaji> is upgrading dreadful without backup bullgard ?
<Kentrel> How do I found out how big my swap file size is?
<xabrx> Hi, tried to dual boot winxp & ubuntu on seperate partitions. Winxp was installed first. Now ubuntu will not boot. Stops with a blinking cursor in right corner. Any ideas?
<Slart> dan_: I vaguely recall it only being the later
<Anarhist> ksbalaji, if you haven't partitioned your home dir separately upgrading without backup is really dangerous
<ikonia> Kentrel: swapon -s
<Krow> HI all
<Kentrel> thanks
<Loshki> ksbalaji: some things are more important than others. Upgrades can and do go wrong. Is there anything you absolutely could not live without if the disk got wiped?
<maco> ksbalaji: not really. upgrades should *never* touch /home
<xand_> hello everyone, is there a way to list all the packages which have more than one version available ?
<ksbalaji> Anarhist, hmm. Thanks. That is important.
<bullgard> ksbalaji: As a rule, it is not. But just in case. You might loose valuable personal data.
<blue_anna> hey I'm getting blocks for characters on some web pages -- how can I set up language support in Firefox ?
 * maco only does backups when reinstalling
 * maco is bad and should do them weekly at least
<Krow> i like english channel cuz french channel is really empty....
<aeon-ltd> maco: but it can render some machines unbootable
<Anarhist> ksbalaji, just to be sure, i mean if you haven't already done so, during your 8.04 install
<maco> aeon-ltd: which doesnt destroy your data
<the_lord> is there a way to make pidgin the main app for messaging in 10.04 without losing the integration with ubuntu?
<blue_anna> like for example '��' U+024B62 -- this doesnt render for me
<ksbalaji> Loshki, Yes. some big chunks of data are important. But they are in a different partition.
<aeon-ltd> maco: i know but its a pain in the ass to repartition then reinstall a distro again to access /home
<Krow> The_lord , dowload emesene
<maco> blue_anna: possibly your font is missing those characters?
<Krow> I use  emesene on 1.04 and it works
<Krow> 10.04*
<maco> aeon-ltd: repartition? why?
<the_lord> Krow, I don't want emesene, I want pidgin
<maco> aeon-ltd: also, language
<aeon-ltd> maco: move the /home partition (if it is in one) to the end and create a new partition in ext3/4 to install the distro again
<maco> aeon-ltd: why?
<aeon-ltd> of the table
<blue_anna> maco: I'm in konversation now, and it might not -- but how do I tell firefox to use an appropriate font?  I have deja vu and liberation
<Krow> Oh sorry the lord ^^
<bastid_raZor> aeon-ltd: you wouldn't re-use existing partitions?
<maco> blue_anna: edit -> preferences lets you set the fonts
<aeon-ltd> maco: in case it isn't already at the end of the table
<Krow> It was my opinion , i don't like pidgin
<maco> aeon-ltd: why would it need to be? why would it even need to be on its own partition at all?
<aeon-ltd> it makes it easier to separate root and home later
<blue_anna> maco: have you seen the page for changing the fonts there? I dont even know where to start. there's like 50 different plaes to set a font
<maco> aeon-ltd: keep in mind ubuntu has not deleted /home when reinstalling to a single-partition system in at least 2 years
<Krow> the_lord , can u explain me what's ur problem?
<Dr_Willis> (/boot)(/)(/home)(Swap) is how i normally have mine setuo
<the_lord> Krow, i don't like emesene, and I'm the_lord
<aeon-ltd> maco: its just for those who dual boot, makes it easier to manage
<rosco_y> what package do I need to install to get the libgtkembedmoz.so library?
<xabrx> Hi, tried to dual boot winxp & ubuntu on separate partitions. Winxp was installed first. Now ubuntu won't boot. Stops with a blinking cursor in the right corner. Any ideas?
<blue_anna> maco: every code page has 4 different font settings
<maco> blue_anna: code page?
<the_lord> Krow, but If I just uninstall empathy and install pidgin, it should work, I guess
<Pici> rosco_y: kompozer: /usr/lib/kompozer/libgtkembedmoz.so
<rosco_y> xabrx: I wonder if you can set the boot partition in your bios
<abstrakt> is there a backport of PHP 5.2 available for 10.04?
<rosco_y> Pici: Thanks!
<maco> blue_anna: edit -> preferences -> content has 1 dropdown. advanced lets you set monospace and sans and serif fonts as well if you like
<pakete> hello
<TheBase> Hello
<Mandrew> anyone here that know how to ping a web site?
<aeon-ltd> hello
<blue_anna> maco: that setting is for the seriffont though -- what pages do you view in serif? :)
<xabrx> ok, 'll have aa look
<Anarhist> Mandrew, ping example.com
<aeon-ltd> Mandrew: ping -c 10 (insert web address here or ip)
<maco> blue_anna: advanced lets you set sans-serif and monospace
<llutz> Mandrew: "ping <host>"
<maco> blue_anna: an actually no, its not
<blue_anna> maco: even setting the sans to deja vu I dont see that character -- deja vu is supposed to be a font for every character in unicode
<maco> blue_anna: the single dropdown is just "default font" -- you can make your default be monospace or sans if you like
<pakete> anybody knows how to fix plymouth? i have no boot splash
<pakete> after install'
<maco> blue_anna: possibly need to refresh the page after changing fonts?
<blue_anna> maco: I mean it says "serif", and it is set bsed on whatever you set for the serif font for the page
<Dr_Willis> pakete:  does the system actually boot up to the login screen?
<blue_anna> maco: tried that :S -- this is on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-8
<Mandrew> anyone here that know how to ping a web site?? im a newbie with computers and with linux :( maybe a bad combo but thats what i got to work with ;)
<JC_Denton_> hello all, im in recovery mode how can i set my drive from ronly to rw?
<aeon-ltd> Mandrew: i just told you
<costre> Mandrew, star terminal, type ping website.com
<costre> start*
<Mandrew> ok thanks
<MaT-dg> how can I run a on startup with System > Preferences > startup applications?
<Anarhist> Mandrew, to finish press Ctrl+C
<moza> Hi, i have a strange problem with Skype. I can call and receive calls. I can receive text messages (apparently) but i can't send text messages through Skype. The bug appeared after the update from Hardy (LTS) to Lucid (LTS).
<blue_anna> maco: yea, you'd think that would work, but it doesnt
<c3l> how do I find what ID a a window has?
<Mandrew> Anarch, tnx
<Pici> c3l: run xwininfo and then click on that window
<Mandrew> Anarhist, tnx
<c3l> Pici: thanks
<bastid_raZor> !startup > MaT-dg
<ubottu> MaT-dg, please see my private message
<JC_Denton_> in recovery mode, how can i mount my drive rw from ro?
<pakete> Dr Willis, well only black screen and then it logs onto gnome
<JC_Denton_> im in the maintenance shell
<Dr_Willis> JC_Denton_:  theres a mount /bla /bla -o remount,rw  option I recall... (ive not used it in ages)
<Dr_Willis> pakete:  i wouldent worry about it too much then. theres some sites out for 'fixing' various plymouth issues.. but  some times they break things worse
<SealedWithAKiss> I have no audio output in Ubuntu 9.10. I have tried using a variety of applications and there is still no sound, so this problem isn't specific to a particular application. I have tried using the Ubuntu audio troubleshooting guide, and this hasn't solved my problem. This is not a hardware problem, as I have tried replacing the sound card the speakers and the audio cable connecting them. Can anybody help?
<attish> hello! when I boot up a lucid live cd, gdu-notification-daemon crashes on an assertion; this seems to be bug #568565. I checked the source, and my impression is that something delays dbus initialization on certain machines, and this makes said daemon's attempts at connecting to it fail; could you give me some hints on how to go about diagnosing a bug that is so awkward to reproduce?
<pakete> ok can you suggest one? also how to enable stand by on closing the lid?
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, does lspci show your sound card?
<MaT-dg> bastid_raZor: yes, I know. Problem is that my script doesn't run at startup.
<SealedWithAKiss> I believe (although cannot be sure) that the loss of sound occurred after a system update.
<phobbs> Hi, I accidentally set a keyboard shortcut using gconf-editor under root, but and now I can't change it even when I run sudo gconf-editor
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]  -  this is my graphics card. I usually use my on board sound card for audio. Does this mean that it's routing the audio through my graphics card? I'm confused.
<pakete> Dr Willis, please suggest one way or the other to fix plymouth from console. Also how to activate stand by on lid close. TIA
<phobbs> it says "this key is not writable" under sudo gconf-editor... how is this possible?
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, is this your only sound device? do you have maybe a motherboard integrated sound device?
<Dr_Willis> pakete:  i would suggest leaving plymouth alone if the system boots.   I never use hibernate/suspend either - it just causes too  many problems.
<Dr_Willis> !tab | pakete
<ubottu> pakete: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<attish> phobbs, do you use ubuntu netbook remix?
<ozerimar> how do I revert back my old system
<attish> ozerimar, the hard way -- downgrading is not officially supported, as far as I know
<mtskvan> hello everyone What is the best freelance sites for C++ or Java projects?
<aeon-ltd> ozerimar: there isn't a system restore in ubuntu, only backup solutions and dwongrade solutions
<LzrdKing> there shoul dbe
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, I have a sound card build onto the motherboard. I have always used this for sound. Lspci is listing my graphics card as my audio device, it doesn't handle audio though. It doesn't have any 3.5mm audio jacks on it.
<bondiblueos9_> what filesystem should I use for my data drives if I want to be able to pull them out and plug them into my mac and also have files >4gb
<ksbalaji> On upgrading, Will my applications list be lost? Say, I have openoffice 3.2, google chrome, kompozer, google earth and many more. I have removed some default  apps. which I never use
<Loshki> mtskvan: please ask on #ubuntu-offtopic...
<Dr_Willis> bondiblueos9_:  you may want to ask in the mac channel what linux type filesystems the macos supports.
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, oh yes, very probably it emits sound through one of them HD video outputs (HDMI?)
<aeon-ltd> LzrdKing: pointless since canonical isn't liable for all the things you install except the kernel, meta-packages and documentations. but yeah there should be a way to back up /home quickly and easily without rsync
<pakete> how to enable malware protection after installing update kit?
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, so lspci doesn't see the sound card you want to use?
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, I don't use the HDMI output. I use my on board sound card for sound, which isn't working.
<bondiblueos9_> Dr_Willis: I guess I was wondering how good the ubuntu support for hfs+ or ufs is
<Dr_Willis> pakete:  what update-kit ? what malware?
<ozerimar> my system crashed would not boot right so i did another install with live cd. I located my old files in /home  is there a way to get to the back that i made?
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, no.
<Dr_Willis> bondiblueos9_:  for hfs/hfs+ i think its readonly.. ie: proberly not good enough for your needs. I dont own a mac. i jsut see people asking in here about hfs all the time
<fon_> I cannot use microphone  .
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, is onboard audio enabled in BIOS?
<pakete> it prompts via baloon in systray that i have malware protection disabled !
<xand_> hello everyone, is there a way to list all the packages which have more than one version available ?
<LzrdKing> aeon-ltd: or a system restore package
<ozerimar> what does tmpv_x1ff  ?????  its a file thats locked with an x
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, if no, I don't really have a clue why it doesn't show up on lspci's output
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, yeah.
<aeon-ltd> LzrdKing: you mean like 'time machine' or more like windows restore?
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, what would the entry for an on board card look like?
<Dr_Willis> pakete:  what does? ive never seen any malware tools at all on ubuntu.   what is this 'update kit' you are refering to?
<ozerimar> it is telling me i do not have permission to view it
<LzrdKing> aeon-ltd: whatever gets the job done
<pakete> update-kit - the one you get for free after upgrading to lynx
<aeon-ltd> LzrdKing: actually yeah how about a backup bootable iso version of your current setup
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, it's there sorry. 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Dr_Willis> pakete:  Hmm.. I think theres some confusion going on.
<ozerimar> anybody?
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, that's what I normally use. There's no sound though.
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, now that's some good news; next thing to check is whether the module's there
<StPiere> hello , how do i give all permissions to one folder ?
<pakete> when you upgrade, you get an update kit which includes malware protection, but it is disabled for some reason DrWillis
<ksbalaji> Does 10.04 full installation accept a different existing folder in another partition for /home?
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, when I followed the troubleshooting guide, I discovered that the module was missing. We'll check again though, what's the command?
<fosscon> hi, do you guys know of a simple two-user command-line chat for ubuntu?
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: pakete has been asking about this for days. No-one seems to know what he's talking about. He's been kicked for it at least once...
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, do an lsmod | grep hda
<aeon-ltd> StPiere: i'm not sure but i think its sudo chmod -ax (folder), don't try without googling first
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, we're looking for a snd_hda_intel
<Dr_Willis> pakete:  You are confused. there is no such thing.  I suggest you do a reintall from a cd/iso from a regular ubuntu site.
<ozerimar> TMPV_X1FF folder  with an x on it  It says i dont have permission rights/    How can i get permission to view the contents??
<blue_anna> fosscon: talk
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, returns no output.
<fosscon> blue_anna, thank you
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, then try sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Krow> can anyone tell me if i can make a dual boot with windows vista with an OEM CD , ( i am on lynx 10.04) ? and if there is a problem while the dual boot , can i boot on the live CD of linux?
<Dr_Willis> pakete:  if you really want help on the issue. make a video shot/screen shots of the tool and your screen/dialogs
<fosscon> do you know where can I see its source code?
<blue_anna> fosscon: its not installed by default any more :S its way old, let me see if I can find info on it
<mernilio> hi all!
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<attish> ozerimar, do an ls -ld followed by folder name (respecting case)
<fosscon> ok
<ozerimar> in the console?  im in gnome
<pakete> ok i don't mind systray weather balloon, but i do mind about plymouth failure after install...Booting from usb stick has no problems by the way...which is sad...i tried sudo -s plymouth --reconfigure but it give an erroe of non existing command
<blue_anna> fosscon: its in package inetutils-talk
<fosscon> ok
<fosscon> I need the source code too
<Krow>   /nick an
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, please do a uname -a, and then an ls /lib/modules
<Krow> oups sorry ><
<fosscon> is the source there too, blue_anna ?
<Dr_Willis> pakete:  where did you even get that plymouth command from?
<Kentrel> !info textreader
<ubottu> Package textreader does not exist in lucid
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, it seems that for some reason, you don't have the kernel modules where they should be
<blue_anna> fosscon: Im not sure, I'd guess you can -d source or whatever -- do you need the chat utility or do you need to write one?
<Kentrel> Anyone know a good customizable text to speech reader with lots of features?
<Dr_Willis> pakete:  if your bvideo card is one of the ones that plymouth cant handle. then it cant handle it..
<fosscon> I need the chat utility and its source (to see how it was done) :)
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, Linux michael-desktop 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:38:19 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux (uname -a)
<fosscon> to understand it
<attish> ozerimar, for that, get a terminal; alt-f2, enter "gnome-terminal", then click OK
<blue_anna> fosscon: writing one isnt that bad usually, at the example level
<pakete> someone said once i probably forgot its full text...video card is fine when you boot live from usb stick
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, 2.6.31-14-generic  2.6.31-21-generic (ls /lib/modules)
<fosscon> hmmm
<fosscon> well, I need to write one
<Dr_Willis> pakete:  http://delicious.com/dr_willis/plymouth  check the various links I guess..
<pakete> including plymouth. as soon as you install on hard drive plymouth fails...
<fosscon> so I thought that I could use talk as a guideline
<Beyecixramd> pakete, Dr_Willis: in fact, there is a way to fool Plymouth to run in non-supported cards. Just add vga=(resolution here) check framebuffer resolutions on internet
<caravel> Hi there
<bondiblueos9> is there any software I can install that would give me a key combination I could hit and it would interupt everything that was happening and drop me to some sort of basic terminal?
<Loshki> fosscon: apt-get source inetutils-talk should install the source code into the current directory, if your repos are set up for source code...
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  i had vga= here made my consoles totally unreadable.. :)
<pakete> thx
<attish> fosscon, it's as easy as apt-get source inetutils-talk, but I'm sure there's some kind of tutorial out there for this kind of thing, the complete source of talk may be complicated
<thekcd> to the ttys?
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  it could of been a wrong res i guess.. but the text was showing up as goofed up pixles.
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: depends on what did you actually put in the res :) it's a number
<thekcd> ctrl+alt+f4 ?
<irc> * IRC.exe has encountered an exception in module 0843:154905. To solve the problem, hit Alt+F4
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, that's right, you don't have the modules for your kernel
<caravel> bondiblueos9: Ctrl+Alt+F1 ? ;-)
<Dr_Willis> I will stick with just diabling plymouth
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: yep, i think it's a wrong res you got
<fosscon> hmmm
<fosscon> let me try
<adriana> ciao
<attish> bondiblueos9, umm try tilde, or something called like that
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, this means downloading and installing them?
<adriana> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, yes it does, looking up the package name...
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  that 'startupmanager' tried to be smart and set a vga= res.. and did it wrongly. :)
<caravel> bondiblueos9: come back with Alt+F7 to graphic mode
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, okay then take as long as you need.
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: how do you disable plymouth?
<Um_cara_qualquer> is it possible to cut a little part of a video and make a new one with this part?
<fosscon> thank you guys
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  i disabled the service,  mainly. It MIGHT actually be patched where it works now for my system. but im not going to bother to try to reenable it any time soon
<Loshki> Um_cara_qualquer: in general yes, depending on its format. I use avidemux for small edits on avi files...
<X4me1eoH_> hi, who know russian chanell about ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  renamed the /etc/init/plymouth*  (may not be a good idea)
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: thanks...
<llutz> !ru > X4me1eoH_
<ubottu> X4me1eoH_, please see my private message
<Um_cara_qualquer> Loshki, it is avi... is it possible?
<X4me1eoH_> thank, i want may chanell =)
<X4me1eoH_> I banned on ubuntu-ru =(
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: and it boots ok without plymouth?
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  yes. I just get a black screen for a bit . then the text messages..
<caravel> how to archive a usb key, contaiing a bootable live distribution with multiple partitions, in order to restore it later as simply as burning an iso file to cd ?
<Loshki> Um_cara_qualquer: try avidemux <file.avi> and see what it says about the file...
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: great, thanks...
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  this is my 'updated 100+ times during beta to final box' so who knows what aall ive tweaked/hackes/broken on ot
<llutz> caravel: sudo cat /dev/sdX >stick.img
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  you may not be as lucky :)
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: forewarned is forearmed :-)
<attish> caravel, if I understand correctly, you want to create a live CD from a bootable usb drive?
<john__> exit
<attish> caravel, or just archive it, then later boot again from the same key?
<john__> quit
<llutz> caravel: sudo cat stick.img >/dev/sdX           to restore later
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  some forum threads suggest just removeing the plymouth themes.
<caravel> llutz: thanks, do you mean cat /dev/sdb (and not sdb1, sdb2..) ??
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457388&page=4
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: excellent, thank you...
<llutz> caravel: sda/sdb, you need the whole device if it has partitions on it
<attish> caravel, yes, you archive the whole device; just check which one is that
<corneliuSE> X4me1eoH_: There is #ubuntu-ru  on RusNet
<Um_cara_qualquer> Loshki, don't know what you mean... but i have avidemux here and it is running the video just fine
<attish> caravel, one way is do a dmesg after plugging in the device
<caravel> attish: I have a live usb key created from a linutop -- no iso available, they have a script which downloads and patch directly the usb key
<Um_cara_qualquer> Loshki, how can i cut a piece of it?
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  trying to reneable it to see it actually works now. :)
<attish> caravel, but would you like to boot the image from a CD, or only from the key?
<squiddy> overheating on lucid. anyone have the same problem? any solution?
<attish> squiddy, what machine?
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, what next?
<caravel> attish: only from the key -- I just want to use my key from something else, and be able to restore LinutopOS to a usb key whenever I need it, and without having a running LinutopOS accessible
<attish> try the sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel again
<Guest70947> Kick me i'm famous \o/
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, try the sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel again
<llutz> caravel: so "sudo cat /dev/sdX >stick.img" is what you want
<Guest71480> Trouble with Pidgin status: I set the "Status to apply on startup". but the status is automatically set to last used status on startup. I am using Pidgin 2.7 on Lucid.
<gio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<caravel> llutz: ok, thanks -- restoring will be ?
<llutz> caravel: sudo cat stick.img >/dev/sdX           to restore later
<attish> caravel, that's right. but be extremely careful when restoring! you could overwrite your hard drive if you use the wrong number for X
<caravel> llutz: so simple, huh -- thanks a lot, cheers
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, shall I do a reboot like requested?
<llutz> caravel: and like i said, use the complete device (sda/sdb/sdc) and not the single partitions sdXY
<attish> caravel, I did that once :)
<caravel> attish: I'm used to this stuff, I just didn't know cat could do that
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, should not be necessary, but if it still doesn't work, it's worth a try
<llutz> caravel: you also can use dd, but i'f prefer cat
<attish> caravel, cat does it, but dd may be faster -- haven't tested, though
<llutz> caravel: sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=stick.img bs=4k
<tjingboem> i have a /home but my terminal starts in /  Why?
<attish> llutz, :))))))
<caravel> I know dd -- but it does copy unused blocks, right?
<soupdragon> did they change GRUB from 9.10 to 10.4?
<Loshki> Um_cara_qualquer: avidemux allows you to move the slider and set the beginning and end of a cut (see A and B at the bottom of the screen), and then cut away the bits you don't want and save the rest to a file. Be careful not to overwrite the original...
<ozerimar> what is a initrd.img   file????
<llutz> caravel: both will do that
<caravel> llutz: oh ^^ any way I can avoid it, then ?
<attish> caravel, llutz my guess is that the cat way wouldn't create sparse files, either; know anything about that?
<llutz> caravel: if you have ab 8gig stick you'll get an 8gig  image
<juanca> How to increase the screen resolutions available in Ubuntu Lucid? I'm only getting resolutions for 15" monitor and I have an ATI card
<Um_cara_qualquer> Loshki, right
<bjlen> hi can anyone help me copy a cd? i get a message from brasero saying i need cdaa2wav but i have cdparanoi and am using ubuntu 10.04
<tas> is there an easy way to downgrade a package? I need BeautifulSoup to be an earlier version because it uses another htmlparser in the new one
<Inviscr> whats an easy way to install WMP54G wireless card from comand line
<squiddy> attish: u mean the specs? AMD athlon X2 QL-67, ATi radeon 3200 HD, 3GB of RAM
<abhijain> hello everyone
<PidginTrouble> Trouble with Pidgin status: I set the "Status to apply on startup". but the status is automatically set to last used status on startup. I am using Pidgin 2.7 on Lucid.
<ozerimar> initrd.img   is this a backup file?
<attish> caravel, you could try cat /dev/sdX | bzip2 > drive.img
<private_meta> Somehow there's something seriously wrong with the Ubuntu Upgrade process... everytime I upgrade to the next distribution, a feature breaks...
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, no output. Reboot then?
<xorwhy> What command, if any, will tell me which version of the proprietary nvidia driver I am using
<Um_cara_qualquer> Loshki, hahaha it worked man, thx
<attish> ozerimar, no, it's essentially an intermediate stage used when booting the system; don't touch it unless you know what you're doing
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, ok then
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, let's hope for the best ;)
<private_meta> With the last Upgrade, my touchpad stopped working, now USB Mouse Support and the local Keyboard on the notebook stopped responding
<Loshki> Um_cara_qualquer: very cool...
<caravel> attish: nope, I'd have to zero the unused blocks first, or they'd be copied and compressed too.
<private_meta> great
<caravel> So back to square 1 ;-) how to create the equivalent to an iso, from a usb key ?
<ozerimar> i don't know what im doing
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, sure thing! Be back in a moment.......
<attish> squiddy, my guess would be sudo apt-get install powertop, then sudo powertop, and try the power saving tips it has
<tas> ozerimar: i got no clue what i'm doing either... you wanna join forces?
<atokad> any way to integrate an ssh'd terminal into a windows wallpaper? similar to embedding a terminal into ubuntus desktop?
<jorgelinux> what's the best way to extract links from anchor in an html text
<squiddy> attish: will do. i'll tell you the result. thanks
<ozerimar> i made backups of my system when it was working unfortuneatly while upgrading i lost power to the laptop and could not recove r    so i reinstalled from the cd  but now i see my old files
<Um_cara_qualquer> Loshki, by the way is it still possible to include subtitle in it? the part that matches with the part of the video?
<attish> caravel, an ISO is a byte-to-byte representation of the CD; the same for an USB is what you'd get by doing the cat thing
<juanca> How to increase the screen resolutions available in Ubuntu Lucid? I'm only getting resolutions for 15" monitor and I have an ATI card
<PidginTrouble> Trouble with Pidgin status: I set the "Status to apply on startup". but the status is automatically set to last used status on startup. I am using Pidgin 2.7 on Lucid. NOONE WILLING TO HELP?
<attish> caravel, what bothers you is that you have a 650MB installation on a 8GB key, you don't need a 8GB file
<attish> caravel, am I correct?
<jorgelinux> PidginTrouble, NO
<bluds> hi, there is any way to write data on a compact flash without any filesystem? I would like to write the first bits of the compact, any idea???
<sh1ny> juanca, is your monitor a widescreen one with more than one input ?
<ozerimar> my old files contained all drivers for my sound card  and wifi etc    is there a way to retrieve them
<juanca> sh1ny: no
<attish> ozerimar, you installed over your old installation without backing up anything?
<tado> captions in the cairo dock suc-docks are all blurred, but i can't find the setting that regulates it, does anyone know how to fix it?
<m4tic> nope
<tas> jorgelinux, Theres a few html parses out there... i personally use BeatifulSoup for such tasks... it's an lib for python
<attish> bluds, you can write it just like any block device
<Loshki> Um_cara_qualquer: that depends on how the subtitles are stored. Usually the subs for an avi are in a separate (.srt) file and you'd have to edit that file separately and change all the timings. I use subtitleworkshop under wine to adjust subtitle timings. Nothing else works like it...
<sh1ny> i have an ati card also and it works fine fr 1680x1050 , if we exclude the monitor not initializing the proper input sometimes
<sh1ny> for*
<ozerimar> yes i backed up  but only to my hard drive..   i see all my old files. pics etc    with the new installation
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, the sound is working! I'm gonna throw some Creed on now.
<jorgelinux> tas, gonna take a look at it
<jorgelinux> tas, thanks
<ozerimar> but i have no wireless or sound everything is default
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, I recommend Human Clay ;)
<tas> jorgelinux, no problem bro :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<ozerimar> there is no way of accessing the backup files i made?
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, I don't know who Human Clay are, I'll check them out though!
<tado> le sub dock di cairo-dock mi appaiono con le scritte fuori fuoco, ma non trovo come modificarle. qualcuno sa aiutare?
<tado> sorry
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, ohhhhh.
<tado> wrong channel :)
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, it's a Creed album.
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, yes it is :)
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, Creed are a band that I have only gotten into recently so I wasn't aware. I'm listening to a few songs from that particular album now as it goes.
<ForgeAus> whats the best dockbar app for gnome? (other than gnome-panel of course)
<timmillwood> Docky
<ForgeAus> ok thx :)
<m4tic> docky
<juanca> How to increase the screen resolutions available in Ubuntu Lucid? I'm only getting resolutions for 15" monitor and I have an ATI card
<ForgeAus> lots of options like awn cairo-dock around
<alket> Hi , I want to watch a movie with VLC but seems that subtitles are 5 second after , how do i correct this ?
<ForgeAus> KDE has almost none
<timmillwood> juanca: Sounds like a driver issue
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, I don't know much about them either, I've only heard this one album.
<juanca> timmillwood: how can I solve it... how can I know if my ATI is working?
<timmillwood> What's the best sub 10" netbook to run ubuntu on?
<m4tic> @alket did u try totem?
<ForgeAus> lots of mono behind gnome
<bluds> attish there is any command to write blocks ??
<timmillwood> juanca: Google "ati [model no.] ubuntu"
<jorgelinux> tas, one more question.. when you do an import from python, how do you specify the path of the file to import???
<attish> bluds, sure, the best tool to use is dd
<bluds> thanks attish
<SealedWithAKiss> attish, are modules the equivalent of drivers?
<attish> bluds, a word of advice
<attish> bluds, be very careful, you can ruin your hard drive; always triple-check which device you output to.
<ForgeAus> for ati theres an app jockey right?
<caravel> attish: sorry was away -- yes, you are correct. I think I don't quite get what is the structure of a bootable USB key. I would use Clonezilla, but it's a bit heavy for the circumstance (I never installed it locally, I use CloneZilla live), I'd like to know how to do this without rebooting or installing extra software, if possible
<attish> SealedWithAKiss, basically, though modules are just pluggable pieces of kernel code; they are not tied to what drivers do
<ForgeAus> I think the ubotu link is outdated
<bluds> attish, thanks for the advice :D
<madjoe> hello! who's a moderator of this channel?
<prince> hi
<m4tic> floodbot
<madjoe> not a bot.. a real person..
<konman> ping
<konman> ping
<prince> can anyone help me in installing oracle 10g in ubuntu
<konman> oracle?
<madjoe> any moderators in here?
<attish> caravel, I don't know much about the structure of a bootable usb key, but I'd love to; however if you do it like this: 1. erase the key completely, eg. cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdx 2. install 3. archive using cat /dev/sdx | gzip > key.img; this way, gzip will very efficiently compress away all those zeroes to a few bytes
<soupdragon> madjoe, you can check /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list   if nobody replies
<prince> yes oracle 10g
<madjoe> thanks
<konman> prince: I don't want to send you away but doesn't oracle do support?
<m4tic> what's oracle?
<spvensko> hi, my icons along my top bar in gnome are hopping around between reboots, is there any way to prevent this?
<m4tic> do u min solaris?
<attish> hello! when I boot up a lucid live cd, gdu-notification-daemon crashes on an assertion; this seems to be bug #568565. I checked the source, and my impression is that something delays dbus initialization on certain machines, and this makes said daemon's attempts at connecting to it fail; could you give me some hints on how to go about diagnosing a bug that is so awkward to reproduce? (or, if this is not the place to ask this, point me to the right place plea
<attish> se)
<m4tic> @spvensko right click the icon and lock it
<tas> jorgelinux, how to import a file?? a html file? you can use urllib for that
<salil> not one f***ing distro will allow installing only the boot loader using the setup disk... You always have to install the entire thing if you messed up...
<madjoe> nhandler: ping
<kub0l> hi all
<attish> salil, you can do it
<prince> hi all
<kub0l> i've got a problem
<salil> attish: I know you can.. But not off the setup disk
<kub0l> how can i remove CEDEGA?
<prince> any one who can help me installing oracle 10g on ubuntu ?
<soupdragon> does anyone know why karmic boots on my computer but lucid doesn't?
<soupdragon> has GRUB changed
<blue_anna> hwat font do I need to view kanji ?
<basajaun> have problem updating grub header 00 1: Syntax error: "|" unexpected http://paste.ubuntu.com/435054/
<Actarus> hi
<attish> salil, you boot up using a live CD, then mount the drive with the broken distro, then chroot into it
<attish> salil, then do a sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<kub0l> how can i remove cedega? Is there somethink like UNINSTALL in windows?
<salil> i tried that... didn't work... tried sudo grub and then setup (hd0) also... nothing worked with intrepid..
<Actarus> anyone knows if there is a cpu-cores monitor to add as gnome applet?
<salil> attish:
<caravel> attish: thanks for the advice
<datacrusher> hello everyone. Im working on a vm here, that if it all goes right i wanna use it as image to install ubuntu on some machines, can i do this kinda thing?
<skyred> kroot, I have the commands here, could you modify it with gdb? http://pastebin.com/TE82zbk7
<attish> salil, sorry then, that has always helped me
<phonic> actarus: have you tried the system monitor applet?
<Actarus> yes but it doesn't show all the cores, only 1 cpu
<salil> attish: I guess i missed something.. Anyway i was only installing it on a vm..
<m4tic> kub0l: system.administration.synaptic and search for codega, untick the box and apply
<kub0l> i canot find CEDEGA in my synaptic
<kub0l> i tried 3 times
<salil> CODEGA
<AhmedBH> hi, I have a problem when ever i open Log Viewer 2.30.0 it shows an error how do i reinstall it ?
<AhmedBH> i use Gnome by the way
<noctilux> hi everyone
<m4tic> then codega not cedega
<kub0l> hi
<Pici> kub0l: Thats because it is not in our repositories. It is a commercial product that you'd need to get from their website.
<noctilux> cedega or codega?
<m4tic> he wants to uninstall it people
<salil> neither is there
<noctilux> oh, right
<salil> datacrusher: yes
<m4tic> kub0l: what OS are you using?
<dominicdinada> !templates
<dominicdinada> well where do i get templates from ?
<AhmedBH> sudo -K ? and sudo -k ? is that a same command and what is that for ? :)
<datacrusher> salil, for what should i search?
<salil> datacrusher: what do you want to do? Copy this installation on multiple vms?
<noctilux> does anyone here know his/her way around maxima?
<warriorforgod> AhmedBH: man sudo will tell you
<m4tic> whats maxima
<AhmedBH> Good idea thanks
<AhmedBH> :)
<noctilux> m4tic: that's a maths program
<m4tic> i use derive 6 and mathlab in wine
<Actarus> Is there any way of adding a terminal to Nautilus so that it opens to the directory currently showed in the browser? there is somehting similar in KDE
<datacrusher> salil, i got 10 kiosk computers here on the library, running windowx vista + gpolicies. Im testint an ubuntu to do the same job, surf the web and lock down access
<t6> ...hi how can i register my nickname .. Bit of a newb ~~hehehehe~~                                                                                                                                                                    [[ DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0 ]]
<Mrokii> hello. My 10.04-partition only starts up to a grub-prompt. I have tried to rebuild the bootloader and recreated the grub.cnf-file, but that didn't help. Does anybody have tips on what else I could try?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<datacrusher> but i dont wanna install ubuntu on every single machine and do this all over again, would be nice if i have to do something like a basic install and import this configs, clone the vm to the machines.. dont know exactly
<LzrdKing> what "above"?
<cobalt_> haha kak eEeeeeeeee?
<LzrdKing> is it talking about 3 hours ago?
<cobalt_> botovete samo vij kak sa naredeni i izbroeni
<grisha> hoho
<m4tic> Mrokii: did you try sudo update-grub2
<noctilux> blimey, quite a bit going on here, isn't there :D
<cobalt_> edno vreme i nie imahme takiva :)
<dunas> I'm having a problem with the Totem plugin for Firefox. When trying to play videos, it defaults to volume:0 and I can't find a kind of preferences panel anywhere nor do I know what to configure otherwise. Help?
<IdleOne> !english | cobalt_
<ubottu> cobalt_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<grisha> taka stava
<salil> datacrusher: Depending on what vm you are using, you can just copy the hard disk image and vm config file to all machines and run it on all...
<grisha> kato nqkoi hora im dadesh malko vlast
<grisha> ....
<m4tic> ENGLISH please
<grisha> prebaha vsichko
<salil> datacrusher: What's the vm manager you are using?
<grisha> kak moje da ima tolkova user
<IdleOne> !english | grisha
<ubottu> grisha: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<grisha> o
<grisha> nahulihana
<FloodBot1> grisha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grisha> na eng iskat
<grisha> fuck the english :)
<grisha> im bulgarian
<AhmedBH> How do i clean the memory after upgrading or installing packages by synaptic ?
<AhmedBH> its still in there so
 * zYc is away (Bis bald, bin dann mal weg)
<sh1ny> memory ?
<sh1ny> apt-get clean cleans the caches
<AhmedBH> i mean HDD space
<AhmedBH> thanks
<sh1ny> apt-get clean :)
<datacrusher> im using virtualbox, under windows vista
<xand_> hello everyone, is there a way to list all the packages which have more than one version available ?
<datacrusher> salil,
<attish> hello, I'm trying to fix a bug, but I need some directions; which channel should I go asking for help in this?
<AhmedBH> its saying unable to lock directory huh
<AhmedBH> nothing else is runing ..
<sh1ny> xand, you can see all the versions of a specific package with aptitude show packagename
<vlt> Hello. Is anyone using Pidgin with gmail's XMPP and video calls successfully and can confirm that this works?
<basajaun> have problem updating grub header 00 1: Syntax error: "|" unexpected http://paste.ubuntu.com/435054/  can someone help?
<sh1ny> AhmedBH, try rebooting , or ps xa | grep apt
<attish> xand_, I guess you'll have to roll your own solution; check man apt-get and related commands
<sh1ny> AhmedBH, and see what it returns and kill it
<attish> xand, by the way, what do you mean? using apt, you can only install the most recent version of a package unless you use version pinning
<sh1ny> attish, wrong :)
<xand_> attish, so there's no way you're aware of...
 * noctilux failed impressively when trying to use emacs
<attish> sh1ny, yes, now I see. you can specify versions using the equal sign
<attish> xand_ I didn't say that, I would just like a cleaner image of what you're trying to do
<attish> xand_ almost all the packages have multiple versions in the repos
<warriorforgod> Is PC2 memory and DDR2 memory the same thing?
<dunas> I'm having a problem with the Totem plugin for Firefox. When trying to play videos, it defaults to volume:0 and I can't find a kind of preferences panel anywhere nor do I know what to configure otherwise. Help?
<xand_> attish, oh alright, i'm studying this parts on aptitude, and a listing like this would come very handy
<hultgren> I have a Sony Vaio VGN-SR39VN with Ubuntu 10.04.. the fan is always running like mad. I've tried the proprietary graphics drivers and vaiofand, but to no avail. Suggestions?
<attish> xand_, aptitude lists only the newest versions of each package, no?
<salil> datacrusher: ?
<sh1ny> attish, wrong again
<sh1ny> attish, don't make it a habbit ^_^
<attish> sh1ny, good thing someone's watching over me, so I'm safe to make errors :)
<datacrusher> salil, im using virutualbox
<xand_> attish, not if you turn on verbosity
<attish> sh1ny, how about you help the guy, and I watch? :)
<sh1ny> xand, attish , just hit enter on the package, go to versions and hit the + on the version you want
<tebyte> can someone help me plz? i cant run Nessus
<sh1ny> that is if they are other versions available in the repos
<basajaun> Question: have problem updating grub header 00 1: Syntax error: "|" unexpected http://paste.ubuntu.com/435054/  can someone help?
<sh1ny> attish, i am helping ! :)
<salil> datacrusher: In C:\Users\<your username>\.Virtualbox you should find a folder called "Machines" where there are folder for the machines you created... You can copy this folder to all kiosks and run them...
<tebyte> quien me ayuda no puedo correr el Nessus
<a94060> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<attish> xand_, try apt-cache showpkg packagename
<noctilux> Does that bot actually automatically recognise a wrong language?
<Pici> noctilux: no, but our users here do.
<a94060> no,i just typed in es which makes it give the spanish one
<a94060> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<xand_> attish, sh1ny, hum ok, but isn't there a command thru aptitude CLI that lists all packages which have more than one version  available from lets say different repositories ?
<noctilux> ah, right
<sh1ny> xand, no, there isnt
<xand_> sh1ny, alright
<xand_> sh1ny, thanks !
<m4tic> xand_ what specific package are you looking for?
<hardcorowiec> !op hardcorowiec
<Pici> hardcorowiec: ?
<sh1ny> xand, you could try writing a script to do that
<sh1ny> xand, in a language that you know :)
<xand_> m4tic, i can do it for a specific package with aptitude show -V
<xand_> sh1ny, yes that should not take a lot of time
<alkamid> hello
<alkamid> any idea how to check my bluetooth mac address?
<caravel> I've put xubuntu alternate on a usb key. It starts, but fails at the "cdrom detection" step. How to do this ?
<caravel> (I used UnetBootIn)
<m4tic> do u min BIOS can't detect?
<mickster04> wtf has happened to #ubuntu the last couple of days
<m4tic> mickster04 its a lot better than #mandriva trust me
<om26er> mickster04, please watch the language
<eam> alkamid: are you joking
<eam> om26er: rather
<alkamid> eam: no I'm not
<om26er> eam, hrm?
<eam> alkamid: yeah, you're not
<sebsebseb> Hi
<bittin> hi
<sebsebseb> bittin: hi
<Bigbrumbrum> Hello! :) How do i get ubuntu to run my the same graphics driver as in failsafe-graphics-mode on my normal boot session?
<eam> hey anyone know of a utility like osx's open(1), to open the given file with the appropriate application? Does gnome or any of the desktop environments have such a thing?
<jrtayloriv> I'm following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP to install LAMP ... I just did the part where it says to do "sudo a2dissite default && sudo a2ensite mysite" and restarted Apache. But now when I go to http://localhost (or http://127.0.0.1), I get a 403 error "Forbidden: You don't have permission to access / on this server." ... how do I fix this?
<alkamid> eam: was it a lame question?
<jrtayloriv> Do I need to change permissions on the files to allow apache to access them?
<linxeh> jrtayloriv: I'm guessing your directory doesnt contain index.html, or it isnt readable by www-data
<eam> alkamid: was a typo - I meant to address om26er
<attish> eam, I think that'd be xdg-open
<eam> attish: awesome, thx
<jrtayloriv> linxeh, OK -- it's the latter. I was looking in /etc/group and couldn't figure out which one Ubuntu used for apache -- I'm used to Gentoo. Thanks for your help
<Bigbrumbrum> anyone who can help me? uninstalling fglrx doesnt do the trick...
<linxeh> jrtayloriv: check the user that apache is running as if in doubt ;-)
<jrtayloriv> linxeh, How do I do that?
<basajaun> please can someone help  at the update grub command I get /etc/grub.d/_00 header syntax error : " | " unexpected,?
<caravel> m4tic: no, I mean that the installer launches correctly, but then fails while trying to detect a cdrom drive
<caravel> it doesn't seem like the Alternate distribution is designed to be launched from a usb stick
<om26er> !unity
<m4tic> why does it have to detect cdrom? try the livecd image
<nano-> Hi, I'm trying to install gnustep-devel on Lucid, but seems like gorm.app is missing. Any hints on what to do?
<caravel> m4tic: I don't know why! I want to use the Alternate in order to install an encrypted system. Standard live distribution all work
<m4tic> if they all work, why use something that doesn't?
<Bigbrumbrum> nano -: sudo apt-get install gnustep-devel gets this message for me: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Bigbrumbrum> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Bigbrumbrum> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Bigbrumbrum> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Bigbrumbrum> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<FloodBot4> Bigbrumbrum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bigbrumbrum> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gnustep-devel: Depends: gorm.app but it is not installable E: Broken packages
<attish> nano- check which package has it using package.ubuntu.com
<AnxiousNut> Is there a way to use torrent clients to download contents using http and ftp? some clients in windows can do that!
<Friamieda> join #frikipedia
<Friamieda> join #frikipedia
<FloodBot4> Friamieda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phylock> do anyone know a "how to" on Ubuntu Server and thin client setup, where i can reconnect to the same session(do not close my applications when i close).
<a94060> AnxiousNut, you may want to check out deluge
<sh1ny> phylock, use the alternate installer cd
<AnxiousNut> a94060, can it do that?
<Slart> AnxiousNut: I know azureus has support for using http seeding.. not sure what it means though
<sh1ny> phylock, it has an option at the install menu to install LTSP server
<a94060> AnxiousNut, I am not sure . I have never used it for that purpose and dont have it installed right now
<sh1ny> phylock, you might want to read the docs tho
<phylock> sh1ny - :d i take a look
<sh1ny> AnxiousNut, just use FileZilla or something for that ? or you can install azureus and see if it does that
<AnxiousNut> thanks Slart and a94060, i'll check these apps :)
<sh1ny> phylock, i did setup this 2 years ago for a client with 8.04 and it worked just fine
<a94060> you are welcome AnxiousNut I love this tab feature
<AnxiousNut> a94060, yea me too
<Gilgha> hi, I wonder if it's possible to avoid my wireless card to go to sleep mode while the lid of my laptop is closed?
<a94060> Gilgha, no I dont think its possible to do so
<sh1ny> phylock, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<sh1ny> phylock, a lot to read ^_^
<a94060> when the computer sleeps,everything gets turned off. If you are trying to run a server or something,computer has to stay on Gilgha
<phylock> sh1ny - thanks
<jrtayloriv> linxeh, I changed the permissions, and I'm still getting the error. Any other suggestions?
<Gilgha> no you didn't understand a94060
<vimalg2> Does Lucid work out of the box on Xen parravirt?
<Gilgha> the computer doesn't sleep
<linxeh> jrtayloriv: what do you get in the apache error log for your site?
<a94060> oh oh oh,my bad. you want the computer to stay on when you just close the lid Gilgha ?
<linxeh> jrtayloriv: by defualt it is in /var/log/apache2/error_log - unless your site config changes it
<jrtayloriv> [Mon May 17 10:21:02 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to /index.html denied
<Gilgha> when I close the lid, the screen turns off but the computer keep on running. Except for the wireless card which is going to sleep mode
<linxeh> jrtayloriv: then its a permissions problem still - are the directories owned/readable too?
<linxeh> jrtayloriv: the whole tree has to have execute bit set for world at least
<a94060> oh, Gilgha ,I am not sure then. I was also going to say System -> Preferences -> Power Management and check there. Not sure about that
<jrtayloriv> -rwxr-xr-x 1 www-data www-data 29 2010-05-17 10:01 index.html
<jrtayloriv> drwxr-xr-x  2 www-data www-data  4096 2010-05-17 10:01 www
<linxeh> jrtayloriv: and the parent directories above www are all world readable / owned by www-data too ?
<linxeh> jrtayloriv: btw unless you need the web server to change the contents of the www dir you should probably have the files owned by another user
<jrtayloriv> linxeh, No, it's in a subdir of my home directory. I was following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP, which said I could do that.
<RyanP> I'm work for a school district. We're using an install of Ubuntu Jaunty with OpenOffice in some schools. We had some complaints about inappropriate clip art from the openclipart packages in the writer gallery. I've deleted the images, but the thumbnails still show up. The thumbnails seem to be contained in the openclipart-openoffice.org package as .sdg and .sdv snd .thm., but I don't know how to view or edit those files. Is there anyth
<RyanP> ing I can do?
<jrtayloriv> linxeh, (That was in response to "above www are all world readable ...")
<acicula> vimalg2, as a guest os you mean? i should think so, maybe you have to switch to the xen kernel isnstead of the standard one
<linxeh> jrtayloriv: where does it say that ?
<Gilgha> I've already searched there a94060 , that's the way I managed to avoid the computer going to sleep mode while the lid is closed
<a94060> Alrighty, well I dont know then,sorry Gilgha
<jrtayloriv> linxeh, "Change the Directory directive, replace <Directory /var/www/> to <Directory /home/user/public_html/>"
<xorwhy> How do I disable extra TTY's for upstart?
<sdk> I've got a laptop that will have a dedicated use.  I need help figuring out how to do two things: 1) autologin on boot (I'll still have SSH for administration) and 2) have a script run on login (there used to be a 'Sessions' applet, but I can't find it).  Can someone lend a hand?
<linxeh> jrtayloriv: sure, but your home directory needs to have world execute at least, as well as the public_html directory
<Gilgha> Ok neverming a94060
<Gilgha> *nevermind*
<acicula> sdk gui autologon is set via the logon preferences under administration
<Gilgha> but is anybody else know how to avoid the wireless card of my laptop going to sleep mode while the lid is closed?
<acicula> sdk, startup execution  once logged in is under preferences , startup applications
<jrtayloriv> linxeh, OK, and there is nothing unsafe about giving those permissions on my home dir?
<acicula> Gilgha, isnt the entire laptop going to sleep?
<vlt> Hello. Is anyone using Pidgin with gmail's XMPP and video calls successfully and can confirm that this works? (Or willing to test a short video connection?)
<sdk> acicula: Gah.. ther eit is.. duh.
<linxeh> jrtayloriv: other than people can run commands in there, no, they cant modify files etc, and as long as you make sure the other files in there have the right permissions it is fine
<sh1ny> vlt, to be honest i tried a lot and couldnt make it work properly, so i switched to empathy for that
<sdk> acicula: Many thanks.
<Gilgha> no that's the point acicula, the laptop keeps on running. The screen turns off but the laptop keeps on running.
<linxeh> jrtayloriv: many of the companies I've worked at have had a separate webhome directory for this reason
<jrtayloriv> linxeh, How come the default apache site works even though the permissions are set to root:root? Why do I have to set it to www-data elsewhere?
<Roasted_> is medibuntu down or something? Im trying to convert some music files to mp3 but my sound converter doesnt show mp3 as a convert-able option. I googled and it said I need medibuntu. I installed but nothing changed.
<linxeh> jrtayloriv: because of the user/group/world permissions
<acicula> jrtayloriv, ownership and access permissions are related, but not the same
<linxeh> jrtayloriv: the files are owned by root/group root, but anyone can read them
<acicula> something that is owned by root but r--r--r-- is readable for everything
<acicula> *everyone
<jrib> Roasted_: installed what exactly?
<jrtayloriv> I see. So it's the access permissions that I'm setting for apache, and the ownership permissions for the user who will be editing them, correct?
<linxeh> jrtayloriv: you shouldnt need to change ownership to www-data; the only cases you do are fringe ones - ie don't do it unless you understand
<linxeh> yes correct
<acicula> ie the wwwhome user can read anything that is world readable, or readable for the wwwuser or wwwgroup
<linxeh> right, home time !
<acicula> er www-data user
<jrtayloriv> Excellent. Thanks so much to both of you for explaining that to me.
<Snomi> hey do you guys know anything about integrating google calendar and windows live calendar into ubuntu calendar?
<Snomi> using the .ical files?
<Gilgha> crap nobody knows hot to avoid the wireless card going to sleep mode while the lid of my laptop is closed?
<Roasted_> jrib, the medibuntu repo. on the repository how-to page.
<jrib> Gilgha: is your computer suspending when you close the lid?
<acicula>  Gilgha isnt the entire laptop going to sleep?
<jrib> Roasted_: well if you just enabled a repository, that gives you access to more software but doesn't actually install anything.
<m4tic>  how to erase a directory and its subfolders on an HDD drive connect to LAN via Ethernet?
<Roasted_> jrib, oh, okay... how would I enable mp3 support for sound converter?
<mpusuro> oey
<Gilgha> No acicula and jrib, the entire laptop stay awake, I configured it that way
<jrib> Roasted_: I don't know, but did the link you read not tell you?  What was it (the link)?
<Roasted_> jrib, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<jrib> Roasted_: where does that talk about mp3 conversion?
<Roasted_> jrib, I did the SAME thing on my desktop when I installed 10.04, and it works fine.
<Slart> m4tic: uhmm.. you can't connect a hard drive directly to ethernet afaik.. there's probably a small file server attached to the hard drive.. use that to access the files/directories
<Roasted_> jrib, with sound converter + mp3 or whatever.
<Roasted_> jrib, but not my laptop *shrug*
<acicula> Gilgha, dunno then why it flips into sleep mode
<m4tic> slart: its an ext3
<jrib> Roasted_: there isn't a single instance of "mp3" on the medibuntu page
<Roasted_> jrib, I know. But Im not sure what else I did. I installed medibuntu by reaction on my desktop + laptop, yet laptop doesnt work. I dont know what else I need.
<Slart> m4tic: rm -r will delete stuff recursively.. be careful when you run it though
<servidor> hola
<jrib> Roasted_: ok, so there isn't actually any link that told you to enable medibuntu to get the mp3 option now?
<sebsebseb> !es | servidor
<ubottu> servidor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<servidor> ok no problem  thanks
<Roasted_> jrib, No - I just grabbed medibuntu based on reaction since I do it for every install anyway. I just thought that medibuntu might have a connection to being the issue because up until 3 minutes ago, I didnt have it on my laptop.
<Roasted_> jrib, so I thought, oh okay, we have a difference between laptop install vs desktop. lets match it up since desktop works. I did - laptop still dont work. hence my confusion.
<jrib> Roasted_: medibuntu is only a repository.  You need to install things from it.  Try gstreamer*-plugin* (you probably need the "ugly" and "ugly-multiverse" ones)
<DevilHan> hi guys, any idea why double click with mouse no longer copies the content in ubuntu?
<Roasted_> jrib, oh okay. I wonder how I got around that on my desktop then... unless something is saved in your home directory that would help, cause on my desktop I didnt format my home directory - on my laptop I started from ground up.
<DevilHan> is there an option I need to enable?
<m4tic> double click?
<ForgeAus> !infogstreamer-plgin-ugly
<ForgeAus> !info gstreamer-plgin-ugly
<ubottu> Package gstreamer-plgin-ugly does not exist in lucid
<jrib> Roasted_: you probably installed those packages at some point
<ForgeAus> !info gstreamer-plugin-ugly
<ubottu> Package gstreamer-plugin-ugly does not exist in lucid
<ForgeAus> helps if I can type
<ForgeAus> what? .. hmmm... that because its in metaverse?
<Roasted_> jrib, not during the install of the desktop. Im POSITIVE of that. If I installed them earlier and something got saved in a hidden folder in my home directory, thats another matter.
<jrib> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ubottu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly (source: gst-plugins-ugly0.10): GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.14-1 (lucid), package size 335 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<jrib> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<ubottu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse (source: gst-plugins-ugly-multiverse0.10): GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set (Multiverse Variant). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.10.14-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 60 kB, installed size 180 kB
<ForgeAus> IC
<Slart> DevilHan: double click where? files and folders? text in a terminal?
<Roasted_> jrib, btw I have mp3 support via gstreamer installed according to software center. grrr.
<jrib> Roasted_: no, installed things do not go to your home.  Either you had it installed and did an upgrade or you installed it after
<ForgeAus> argh did I really just say metaverse instead of multiverse?
 * ForgeAus thwaps himself...
<DCGstudios> Roasted_, your problem is just a mp3 codec problem? you guys are making it 10x harder then it needs to be if so
<Roasted_> jrib, then it had to have com ethrough updates. I dont mean to sound like a stubborn "the computer is wrong!" type, but Im positive I installed nothing else manually.
<Slart> ForgeAus: no worries.. you said IC as well.. but you can still make it.. just fight back =)
<Roasted_> DCGstudios, Im just trying to get sound converter to work with mp3s.
<jrib> Roasted_: often, totem prompts you to install these packages if it needs it
<Roasted_> DCGstudios, I can PLAY mp3's fine. But sound converter doesnt give me the option to convert via mp3.
<DCGstudios> Roasted_, are you using ffmpeg?
<sipior> Roasted_: might be of some use to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<Roasted_> DCGstudios, Im using sound converter.
<caravel> how to run the Alternate install from a usb stick ? it runs, but fails at cd detection step. Is there a solution ?
<Slart> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ForgeAus> lol Slart :)
<ForgeAus> thx
<HoudiniMan> Wondering if anybody has FOG installed and could assist on a slow multicasting problem?
<DCGstudios> Roasted_,  http://sox.sourceforge.net/
<mapacha> hello
<edbian> I'd like to connect my ubuntu computer to an audio reciever.  Are there sound cards that ouptut in a more proper way than those head-phone jack style connections?
<DevilHan> Slart, text in console
<mapacha> i need help...
<DevilHan> double click on text in console should do copy and then, another mouse click should do paste, is it not?
<sebsebseb> !ask | mapacha
<Soyo> !ask
<ubottu> mapacha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<caravel> Slart: thanks a lot, I guess my answer is the option "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true". Didn't din it in French translations. Cheers
<acicula> edbian, what "other" proper way, you have 3.5"" jacks or optics on consumer hardware
<DCGstudios> Roasted_, its also in repos, 'sudo apt-get install sox'
<Roasted_> DCGstudios, not to sound stubborn, but no thanks. I have sound converter working on my desktop. it's 10.04. sound converter. mp3. works. Theres no reason my laptop should have to use a different application.
<Syco54645> hello all, i am having an issue that when i try to burn a dvd in ubuntu the final product is riddled with crc errors. this drive works fine in windows. i have used k3b, brasero and even xfburn with no luch
<sipior> edbian: more expensive ones, certainly.
<edbian> acicula, Thanks
<Syco54645> what could the issue be?
<edbian> sipior, Thanks
<jrib> Roasted_: have you installed those packages yet?
<Slart> DevilHan: hmm.. I've always just marked the text and used ctrl+shift+c/v.. never tried double clicking
<Slart> caravel: you're welcome
<Roasted_> jrib, No - did you say if I open totem it prompts me about them?
<DevilHan> hmm, it should work with double click
<RyanP> I'm work for a school district. We're using an install of Ubuntu Jaunty with OpenOffice in some schools. We had some complaints about inappropriate clip art from the openclipart packages in the writer gallery. I've deleted the images, but the thumbnails still show up. The thumbnails seem to be contained in the openclipart-openoffice.org package as .sdg and .sdv snd .thm., but I don't know how to view or edit those files. Is there anyth
<RyanP> ing I can do? Sorry if this got answered, I had some network issues.
<Slart> DevilHan: just tried it in a gnome terminal.. middle click pastes whatever I've marked.. if that's what you mean
<DevilHan> not double click, but a selection usually copies
<DCGstudios> Roasted_, lol doesnt sound 'silly'... sounds pointless and time consuming for no reason.
<DevilHan> ok, thanks
<Psycho_Mario> hi, are there any gnome terminal emulators which i can have multiple bash sessions running in the same window, like a grid, only one window, but multiple bash prompts for me to use concurrently
<jrib> Roasted_: No, I said "often, totem prompts you to install these packages if it needs it".  This was an attempt at explaining how the packages got installed on your desktop.  On your laptop, just install the two packages I mentioned yourself and see if it resolves your issue
<Slart> Psycho_Mario: try "terminator"
<Roasted_> DCGstudios, that's your opinion, but I disagree. The fn thing should work. I shouldnt have to use different configs from 1 pc to another to another to another.
<Roasted_> jrib, thanks - looking into it now
<Psycho_Mario> Slart: perfect, thank you
<Slart> Psycho_Mario: I'm not sure if it's an addon to gnome-terminal or something you run in a terminal.. but I think it can split windows in all kinds of ways
<DCGstudios> Roasted_, it works, your likley not installing correct codecs.
<kennyG_> Could someone help me to figure out a application with I can see and edit html email?
<Slart> Psycho_Mario: you're welcome
<Roasted_> DCGstudios, exactly - I just need to find the differences. that's all. :P
<jrib> Roasted_: or just install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and it will install most things you will probably want at some point
<Roasted_> jrib, wait. that was probably it.
<mapacha> i need to make ma box a router for ip forwarding...
<shane2peru> ok, I put a php file in my public and call it with localhost/file.php and it comes up with a blank page, is my php setup right?  I know it works, because I have drupal running on my local server and it uses php.
<Roasted_> yep - not installed. installing now
<acicula> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<mattia> hi all
<mapacha> thanks....
<acicula> shane2peru, blank page would suggest that the php page is rendered but doesnt produce output
<Roasted_> jrib, is ubuntu-restricted-extras one of those packages that are only legal in some countries?
<jrib> Roasted_: I'm not a lawyer
<shane2peru> acicula, ahh, that could be the prob, thanks, I guess I will have to look into the php code
<Roasted_> jrib, understandable.
<jrib> Roasted_: most of these things have never actually been addressed in trial.  And I imagine canonical feels pretty comfortable with whatever it puts in the repositories
<acicula> shane2peru, afaik restricted deals with software thats not free in some form or another
<DCGstudios> Roasted_, 'sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs mencoder avidemux transcode ffmpeg2theora'
<Roasted_> jrib, I thought I remember the big argument was these things just werent allowed to be DISTRIBUTED with ubuntu, but installing them after can depend on individual laws in each country.
<Roasted_> DCGstudios, sec - slow interweb here. restricted-extras is still cranking out. curious if that fixed it.
<jrib> Roasted_: maybe, I don't know
<DCGstudios> Roasted_, the FBI isnt going to come knocking at your door becuase you downloaded a file from a linux repo
<aar>  I'm running Kubuntu 9.10. Is it possible to do a system upgrade (to 10.04) using an installation CD, or must I download the files via the internet (through adept)?
<Roasted_> DCGstudios, I never said I was even concerned about it. :P I was just curious if it was JUST medibuntu that was the iffy one depending on what country youre in or if ubuntu-restricted-extras was also another package thats in the same boat. That's all I was curious about.
<m4tic> kubuntu lternate can update your system i think
<jrib> !alternate | aar
<ubottu> aar: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<m4tic> alternate
<SwedeMike> aar: if you actually have a decent internet connection, using on-line upgrade is preferred.
<aar> jrib, Thanks
<Roasted_> DCGstudios, jrib, restricted-extras was it. mp3 support is now in sound converter. thanks guys
<keith_> +i
<nerdy_kid> just a general question here; i want kde4.4 -- which debian would i download?
<maxxx> hi
<DCGstudios> nerdy_kid, none. install it from repos.
<sh1ny> nerdy_kid, try asking that in the debian channels ? :)
<nerdy_kid> sh1ny DCGstudios ive having trouble with kubuntu, want to test debian in a vm to see if it is effected
<Lonia> Hello, I'm the FBI, someone downloaded today from a Linux repo?
<m4tic> nerdy_kid or try getting mandriva
<Daekdroom> Lonia: I did
<LzrdKing> Lonia: lotta people have
<m4tic> that's what im using
<Lonia> mmmm, there's a place in Guantanamo for people like us, I guess
<DCGstudios> nerdy_kid, http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/           FYI kde always has problems, id get used to it.
<nerdy_kid> m4tic like mandiva, but prefer debain based cause thats what im used to.  mandriva doesnt seems to be as popular as debain anyway, so im assuming id get less support and probably less packages.
<kjele> Lonia: André Rivero jokes makes can hurt you
<duffydack> How do I get auto time sync in lucid?  I dont see the option in time/date settings
<maxxx> can we retrieve mails form in-box (company mail box)if the ms-office got corrupted.?
<nerdy_kid> DCGstudios no this is a kubuntu problem, not a kde one.  chakra doesnt have the problem, niether does mandriva
<sh1ny> duffydack, you can try ntpd or ntpdate
<duffydack> nevermind, ive found it DUH
<Lonia> Hope they don't, jokes are an important part of my time!!
<m4tic> nerdy_kid not entirely, i have apt-get and it works just as in debian, you install synaptic and some repos
<sh1ny> duffydack, first one preferred, since ntpdate is "deprecated"
<esr> I just upgraded to Lucid Lynx and don't see the much-hyped "Me Menu".  How do I enable this thing?
<DCGstudios> !ask | nerdy_kid
<ubottu> nerdy_kid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kjele> !ot | lonia
<ubottu> lonia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acicula> Roasted, ubuntu-restricted-extras entails a slew of programs that are not freely licensed but restricted in some way or another like mp3 technology is not "free", but libdvdcss "circumvents" a protection technology which may or may not be legal etc
<Inviscr> hey is there a line that i can put into /etc/network/interfaces to auto recconect
<GeekSquid> sh1ny: nope ... duffydack: sudo apt-get install ntp .... by default ntpdate is installed, which doesn't do it automatically
<Lonia> thanks ubottu
<nerdy_kid> m4tic you can install apt in mandriva?
<lancesrage> Can anyone help me with this cedega dependency thing
<Inviscr> because my router sucks and it doesnt always connect
<GeekSquid> sh1ny: ntpd is used to run a ntp server
<acicula> Roasted, its the same hubhub about x.264 thats being used now, which is free to use (now) but is not free technology
<sh1ny> GeekSquid, and ? it syncs the time on your machine also
<Inviscr> so unless i restart a couple of times it wont connect
<nerdy_kid> DCGstudios: right click in dolphin/konquerer is slow, details here: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=87967&p=158583#p158583
<Lonia> goodbye and goodluck
<mapacha> how to chang the right permission on my ubuntu....  am new to this.... i cannot save no delete anythin from my desktop...
<duffydack> GeekSquid, system, admin, time and date :)
<maxxx> can we retrieve mails form in-box (company mail box)if the ms-office got corrupted.? or will i loose my mails.?
<DCGstudios> nerdy_kid, that a kde problem.
<m4tic> nerdy_kid yep
<sh1ny> GeekSquid, the point is if you don't run ntpdate every minute or so your clock can still drift and if it drifts enough you will have huge steps backwards or forward
<kjele> !enter | Inviscr
<ubottu> Inviscr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sh1ny> GeekSquid, which some software doesn't like very much
<madjoe> How much space does it take on disk for opening just a single user account (approx.)?
<Inviscr> sorry
<nerdy_kid> DCGstudios nope.  like i said, neither chakera (kde4.4) or mandriva(4.3) have this issue.  THat tells me that it is a ubuntu problem.  I am going to download debian to see if it effects debian.
<kjele> madjoe: need like 0mb-10mb. Just remember you cannot save stuff then
<eddy> hi all, i have a lilttle problem, i have a dual-boot Windows XP/Lucid 10.04 and right after i installed lucid, i lost my internet connection in Windows but in lucid i have it working perfectly : my connection is a ADSL
<DCGstudios> nerdy_kid, I dont think you understand KDE, realistically.. the last STABLE release was 3.2.  Im sure if you used gnome youd never have the problem in the first place.
<madjoe> kjele: cannot save stuff?
<lancesrage> hello?
<m4tic> i have no problem with my KDE
<kjele> madjoe: Like videos files you downloaded. If you notice every user setting is downloaded to your home.
<ForgeAus> 3.5.10 was pretty stable afaik
<maximus_> HELP )= I've been having issues burning cd's and dvd's....both brasero and k3b have an error after writing about 10% of the disk  "wodim: A write error occured"  and "wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits."  "write track data: error after 32577552 bytes"
<maxxx> Anyone ms-office expert! require some help (retrieve mails)!
<ForgeAus> not sure if it was technically marked as stable however
<kjele> madjoe: Well you asked for minimum
<skunx> is update-manager -d enough to install lucid from a karmic ?
<DCGstudios> nerdy_kid, What it comes down to.. it looks pretty.. and has shiny buttons.. and acts like windows. cool. Except for that its never fast, or an efficient DE.
<nerdy_kid> DCGstudio dont start bashing kde please :) ive used 4.3.0 all the way to 4.4.3 and it is quite stable.  I am not switching back to gnome.  (i was a gnome user)
<ForgeAus> ms-office does mails?
<jrib> !upgrade | skunx: no, that is not correct.  Please see:
<ubottu> skunx: no, that is not correct.  Please see:: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<m4tic> maximus_ i think its time you start shopping for a new drive
<madjoe> kjele: I want to open an account for my sister with minimum privileges... just for surfing the Internet.. but I'm kind of short with the disk space...
<kjele> skunx: update-manager should just do.
<skunx> jrib: thx
<ForgeAus> nerdykid even gnome has some interesting things to add to kde
<ForgeAus> like gnome-do
<maximus_> m4tic: with nero i never had a problem..i'm tired of rebooting just to write a disk.so writer is not the problem. HL GH20LS10
<ForgeAus> and/or docky
<DCGstudios> nerdy_kid, im not bashing kde, Iv used all DEs for 6 years and im giving you the exact review any knowledgeable linux user would.
<kjele> madjoe: Well just make a new account for her. But her settings will take a some space. If she does not download a lot then 50mb should do.
<ForgeAus> plus I like aislrot's games list!
<LjL> DCGstudios: except a few other people here are not. please, this channel is not for spreading FUD. if you can't help with his KDE problem, don't, but there is no need to tell him to change car.
<madjoe> kjele: sometimes I give her a guest account, but when my screen is locked there's no way she could unlock it without a normal account...
<ForgeAus> actually kubuntu-desktop is a far better KDE for ubuntu than ubuntu-desktop + kde is traditionally, not sure about currently,,,
<maximus_> DCGstudios: know anything about k3b and brasero?
<GeekSquid> madjoe: she can switch user and login as herself, yes?
<nerdy_kid> ForgeAus yeah im not trying to start a flamewar here people, i like kde, you like gnome, everyones happy.  I've used both.  Neither is better then the other IMO.
<m4tic> is nero free?
<kjele> GeekSquid: She does not have an account yet
<ForgeAus> hehe nerdy-kid thats not what I said I prefer kubuntu
<maxxx> both are one and the same.
<DCGstudios> maximus_, They are both CD writing applications?
<psusi> m4tic: no
<Susanne> Hey People! Anyone who disabled SELINUX in ubuntu 10? It seems to be a big pain in the ass.
<madjoe> kjele: yes, if I open a normal account, but I was worried about the needed space for it
<m4tic> nerdy_kid im wit ya
<ForgeAus> I'm just saying I'm trying to be open-minded about gnome and there are some things it offers
<madjoe> GeekSquid: yes, if I open a normal account, but I was worried about the needed space for it
<ForgeAus> (aside from a default OSX-alike theme these days)
<kjele> madjoe: Do not. She will feel it if there is no space left. Like you would
<GeekSquid> madjoe: let me see how much space is created by a new account, I have plenty of space to do so
<madjoe> GeekSquid: thanks, man
<maxxx> maximus_: both are the same!!
<maximus_> DCGstudios: yeh...well I have a problem and u  said u been using for years...so...ever had a prob where nero (XP) can write disks fine but Ubuntu has constant probs writing?
<DCGstudios> nerdy_kid, Ljl, My point is, you never see people come in here complaining about glitchy gnome enviourments, there IS a reason ubuntu dev team choose gnome natively.
<ForgeAus> although Apple moved onto the green reeds look around snowleopard if not before, not sure what it is currently
<nerdy_kid> ForgeAus yeah i got what you were saying, i was kinda responding toDCGStudios.  I like and use both DEs :)  just prefer kde on my lappy :)
<eddy> is anyone can help me about it?
<ForgeAus> KDE is a glitchy environment?
<ForgeAus> when did that happen?
<DCGstudios> ForgeAus, Since 3.3
<joebodo> maximus_, you might want to try burning at a lower speed
<nerdy_kid> 4.4.3 is rock solid here
<LjL> DCGstudios: of course you see people complaining about gnome, this channel is full of it. and we have a very official KDE Ubuntu, Kubuntu, which is supported. so again, that's just FUD which i don't find welcome.
<DCGstudios> nerdy_kid, rock solid enough to come here becuase you cant even click a desktop icon?
<maximus_> maxxx: well the problem has always been there, from 8.10 till now (10.4). I've never been able to succeed in writing a cd...
<m4tic> KDE rocks, i dread ever starting with gnome, not saying it sucks but i hate the fact that i missed out
<ForgeAus> DCGstudios: I've been using KDE for a while now I havn't know it to be glitchy, an glitches I've come across were mostly my own doing ..
<Roasted_> I changed some ID tags to some of my music, but rhythmbox didnt auto update them. How can I get rhythmbox to re-sync with my music library to sort th emusic accordingly by the ID tags?
<madjoe> kjele: so there are no worries for 50MB or so.. you think I should open a normal account for her, right? and if I delete her account and her home dir, will it be some garbage left by default on my Karmic?
<maxxx> maximus_: Out put the error!
<Roasted_> m4tic, that's a matter of opinion. Some users like things working.
<sh1ny> KDE is very cool looking and very functional, i am just more used to gnome, but bashing the other one doesn't really achieve anything
<ForgeAus> and I"m sure even gnome is far from bug-free...
<Roasted_> Gnome has its issues, but I find KDE does some things I have to sit back and think - "Really?... REALLY?"
<DCGstudios> ForgeAus, Ljl,  system resource wise, gnome > kde, reliability wise gnome > kde, and stability wise gnome > kde, if you want shiny icons kde > gnome
<m4tic> roasted_ what's not working, mine works so your statement does not apply
<nerdy_kid> DCGstudios obviously you didnt listen very well to me.  in fact you didnt even read the forum post i gave you.
<Pici> Newsflash, different people like different desktop environments.
<kjele> madjoe: No. An account is just recorded in /etc/shadow /etc/passwd and /home
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DCGstudios> nerdy_kid, The entire 3 posts?
<joebodo> DCGstudios, you forgot to mention usability -
<Roasted_> m4tic, I've had a lot of widget crahses, but those are minor, I can deal with that. My big problem is the fact that getting sound properly working can be a major cluster fk
<maxxx> Anyone expert on MS-Exchange server-
<Roasted_> m4tic, I've been through the motions with installing different things and adjusting the level of preferences in which KDE selects which sound controller to use or whatever. I forget what all I did.
<DCGstudios> joebodo, I guess if your used to windows, then KDE would be easier to use at first them gnome, yes
<maximus_> maxxx: there are a couple things I can post.....wodim: A write error occured.... /usr/bin/wodim: A write error occured.....write track data: error after 32577552 byte
<Roasted_> m4tic, I just gave up, because I began to realize KDE is pretty fricken sweet, but has a way to go before I would ever "rely" on it.
<tatofoo> I've installed bazaar but it doesn't recognize the lp: abbreviation, did I forget to install something?
<xorwhy> My Nvidia sometimes loads, and sometimes doesn't. It's seemingly random when it will choose to work. Please help
<ForgeAus> nerdy_kid: what was your original problem?
<Pici> maxxx: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  If you are looking for Exchange/Windows support, it would be better to ask in ##windows
<abstrakt> hi, so i have a conundrum :/
<kjele> madjoe: But if she get access to other places she might write files there. But when you delete her account you can give the option to delete all files owned by her.
<m4tic> Roasted_ that's why there are lots of DE, you like yours i like mine no prob
<olskolirc> i ran a netstat -tn what does this mean and how come i can't host to the ip: tcp    25251      0 98.236.8.71:44329       66.90.121.3:10009       ESTABLISHED
<Roasted_> m4tic, agreed there man. I love having so many choices available.
<abstrakt> i've installed 10.04 now twice
<DCGstudios> ForgeAus, He has a 'delay when clicking konquerer icon'      a general KDE bug.
<abstrakt> and i had the same issue eventually both times
<maxxx> Pici : cool ! thanks
<madjoe> kjele: is there such thing as guest (normal) login with predefined low level permissions?
<m4tic> roasted_ have you tried flux?
<sebsebseb> abstrakt: What issue?
<thedude42> xorwhy: you mean on boot/resume from sleep/standby...?
<olskolirc> 66.90.121.3 on port 10009 who is this?
<Roasted_> m4tic, I look at it like this. DE's are like beer. I for one hate light beer. My buddy loves it. But who cares? We're all having a good time whether we're drinkin light/dark or usin kde/gnome.
<red> is there any application for controlling a laptops touchpad settings?
<netuser> hi all
<Roasted_> m4tic, I have not.
<ratcheer> xorwhy: aRE YOU ALWAYS BOOTING THE SAME KERNEL?
<abstrakt> my system fully freezes (stops responding and then the mouse stops responding) and after a hard reboot i get confronted with a prompt that says (initramfs)
<madjoe> kjele: can you guide me to open something for her with some minimal requirements for the web
<nerdy_kid> ForgeAus I was looking for the debian version i should download to get kde4.4 (not familar with the release system)
<kjele> madjoe: All new account you make now will be normal account with no root permission
<ForgeAus> uh you can preload konqueror in the options somewhere (it should start it quicker
<maximus_> maxxx: any place you think i can find help? Oh, and model is a GH20LS10 (Hitachi LG)
<xorwhy> thedude42: boot yes, resume i do not use
<abstrakt> it does find grub, and i can boot into my windows half, which i'm on right now
<DCGstudios> red, acctually theres setting in the mouse preferences
<madjoe> kjele: oh, cool
<javier__> hey
<xorwhy> ratcheer, I only have one kernel to boot to so, yes
<sebsebseb> abstrakt: oh
<ratcheer> Sorry about the caps - lock was on by mistake.
<javier__> i need some help
<redeyedshade> Fellas, I need some help.
<m4tic> roasted_ you'd be fine with it, minimalistic, KDE's way to big for ya
<DCGstudios> nerdy_kid, i gave you the link after your first post
<sebsebseb> abstrakt: I think someone else had a similar issue last night, maybe
<abstrakt> i have a few ideas on what the problem is
 * javier__ i need help!!!
<ForgeAus> I don't know if a delay in loading itunless its likemnutes long is much to worry abou
<VCoolio> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thedude42> xorwhy: are you using the restricted driver, or did you download and compile one from nvidia.com?
<sebsebseb> !help | javier__
<ubottu> javier__: please see above
<abstrakt> first i thought maybe it was the nvidia driver conflicting with the realtime kernel
<kjele> madjoe: adduser username
<DCGstudios> nerdy_kid, http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/        took me a total of 2 seconds to type 'debian kde' into google.
<red> DCGstudios: well when I was setting up the installation the touchpad worked, after installation completed and Im sitting on the desktop the touchpad stopped working but the little joystick thingy in center of the keyboard still works.
<sebsebseb> abstrakt: realtime kernel?
<abstrakt> so on next reinstall i did install the nvidia driver, but then removed it before rebooting into the realtime kernel
<red> So I was wondering where to toggle it back.
<kjele> madjoe: It is very simple command
<ratcheer> xorwhy: I can think of no other reason for the driver to work sometimes, but not others.
<Roasted_> m4tic, I dont know - I like gnome because I feel like its a good balance between looking decent (when you take the 14 seconds to customize it) vs just working when I need it. I'd no doubt like to try it, but it may take a bit for me to jump ship :P
<abstrakt> sebsebseb, yes it's a low latency kernel, it's what comes with Ubuntu Studio
<madjoe> kjele: and for a user deletion?
<redeyedshade> I have a Toshiba Satellite L505-S5984 Laptop and I can't seem to find drivers for my wireless card, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> abstrakt: oh
<xorwhy> thedude42, I have tried both, a few different from nvidia.com and a couple versions from restricted driver manager. All have the same result
<abstrakt> sebsebseb, but i didn't isntall studio, i just installed vanilla 10.04
<maxxx> maximus_: what are you using k3b or brasero ??
<sebsebseb> !studio | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<painkiller> my compiz not running automatically on logon
<xorwhy> thedude42, I know that's what is most frustrating of all. There seems to be no logical cause to this
<kjele> madjoe: then it is "deluser username"
<sebsebseb> abstrakt: there's a channel for Ubuntu Studio
<abstrakt> and then i just manually sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<jack_singh> i don't know why but my machine is adding a new disk as a spare in raid1
<abstrakt> oh ok
<Roasted_> How can I get rhythmbox to re-scan my music library? I changed some ID tags and rhythmbox didnt update them.
<xorwhy> I am seriously so pissed off.
<DCGstudios> red, so it isnt working at all now?
<madjoe> kjele: and if I want to delete ALL files in my system created by username?
<jack_singh> how can i make the RAID1 without any spare
<abstrakt> sebsebseb, and what's that channel?
<xorwhy> I would rather it not work at all than intermittent
<sebsebseb> abstrakt: the bot just told you
<ForgeAus> oh yeah thats right compiz comes as part of ubuntu-desktop now
<kjele> madjoe: But for you, you might want to user "deluser --remove-all-files usename"
<sebsebseb> abstrakt: #ubuntustudio
<abstrakt> oh duh, lol
<painkiller> can any assistance my compiz not running automatically on logon
<DCGstudios> ForgeAus, Yes it does, but you need to install compiz-config-settings-manager to  tweak it
<llutz> madjoe: man find  (-uid)
<madjoe> kjele: excellent! I'll create one for her.. cool!
<jack_singh> can any one help
<abstrakt> well i think it might be applicable here as well, i'm not using the ubuntustudio-desktop package i'm just using the realtime kernel
<maximus_> maxxx: those errors are common to both...i use both, they both dont work. Nero in windows works PERFECTLY every time, but I'm sick of hanging onto windows just to burn
<abstrakt> anyway i'll go over there
<sebsebseb> !ask | jack_singh
<ubottu> jack_singh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<madjoe> llutz: wasn't that enough that kjele proposed? deluser --remove-all-files usename
<jack_singh> my raid1 has 2 disks
<joebodo> painkiller, system->preferences->visual effects->extra
<dtminsk> Anyone have ideas on how to install a
<llutz> madjoe: sorry, haven't read it, should be sufficient
<dtminsk>  1. RTL8169S/SB/SC (Gigabit Ethernet with PCI interface)
<thedude42> xorwhy: I've had some issues that seemed to be X/nvidia related, but when I looked in the logs it was other kernel modules that were misbehaving and causing strange memory issues that would lead to some applications segfaulting, which would of course have all kinds of side effects including X pegging one of my CPU cores to 100%
<jack_singh> and mdadm is saying 1 is spare
<madjoe> llutz: splendid
<m4tic> jack your flooding the channel
<jack_singh> i do not want a spare disk
<jack_singh> how do i modify that
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm looking for a way to print to my CUPS printer over-the-air from my android phone. Anyone have any ideas?
<jack_singh> i just want it to be mirrored
<Pici> !enter | jack_singh
<ubottu> jack_singh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<markus_> hy everybody
<DCGstudios> kkerwin, Was a nightmare when i tryed it lol
<xorwhy> thedude42, interesting
<olskolirc> can we use a cyborg keyboard on linux?
<m4tic> roasted_ rythmbox if i remember has a checkbox is the pref menu to watch new files, check if t works
<maxxx> maximus_: what are you trying to burn!!
<kkerwin> DCGstudios: Have a how-to?
<jack_singh> How do i ensure that raid is just mirroring and not using the second disk as spare
<xorwhy> I guess I'll do an apt upgrade, take the shotgun approach
<Roasted_> m4tic, good call - let me check that hizzy out
<DCGstudios> kkerwin, Umm.. recently did a fresh install but ill see if i can find it
<Roasted_> m4tic, already checked. haaa....
<kkerwin> DCGstudios: Thanks.
<painkiller> thank you
<thedude42> xorwhy: in my case I have had to go and edit my upstart jobs to force things like kvm not to load at boot
<DCGstudios> kkerwin, are you using a droid?
<m4tic> roasted_ did it work?
<jack_singh> !pici can you help
<kkerwin> DCGstudios: Yes.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DCGstudios> kkerwin, kk
<maximus_> maxxx: the last i tried was an audio cd from ogg files...conversion was successfull, started to burn and failed after the first song (about 30mb into the disk)
<m4tic> ubottu all this time i thought it was a person?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Roasted_> m4tic, so far no. I still see two instances of hte same band. I made a typo on the one album so I saw they came up twice, but even tho I changed the ID tags rhythmbox hasnt seen them as a "whole" yet
<madjoe> kjele: deluser --remove-all-files USERNAME > after that I don't have to manually delete anything and there will be no garbage left, and I'll return my 50MB, right?
<xorwhy> thedude42, I suspected upstart, killed some tty's
<DCGstudios> kkerwin, So your thinking like a network printer right?
<kjele> madjoe: yes
<kkerwin> DCGstudios: Yes.
<Pici> jack_singh: I cannot, but its not easy to track what you are asking if you press return every three words.  You may have better luck asking in #ubuntu-server though.
<ToothPick> hi, does anyone know why the command  apt-get install tightvncserver  doesn't work?
<madjoe> kjele: sorry for double checking, but it's important for me, so I have to be sure... thanks for your help and kind support
<sebsebseb> ToothPick: sudo
<maxxx> maximus_: was it only the audio cd or is there data cd's too.
<michele> italiano
<m4tic> roasted_ over the times i found that i couldn't change tags because of filetypes
<kjele> madjoe: You might want to user users-admin a bit more friendlier
<thedude42> xorwhy: if your issue is anything related to what I experienced, /var/log/syslog will have things that will tell you
<sebsebseb> !it | michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Loshki> maxxx: which os, which app, what burner, and what media?
<ToothPick> I'm trying the command "sudo apt-get install tightvncserver" But it can not find the package
<sebsebseb> ToothPick: sudo apt-get install program
<madjoe> kjele: sorry I didn't get the last part?
<ToothPick> i am root anyway
<xorwhy> thedude42, thanks I appreciate it
<Roasted_> m4tic, I CAN change tags. the tags are changed. I just goofed on 1 set of tags so instead of "Days of the New" I have a second instance of "Days Of The New"
<m4tic> toothpick make sure you have updated your sources
<kjele> madjoe: There is a gui program, users-admin, which let you add and remove user too. A bit more friendlier than the commands.
<sebsebseb> ToothPick: might need to enable a repo for it, plus there are proper ways to use VNC
<sebsebseb> !vnc > ToothPick
<ubottu> ToothPick, please see my private message
<Roasted_> m4tic, I adjusted the caps so I should see EVERYTHING in Days of the New now, but rhythmbox just hasnt updated.
<kjele> madjoe: It comes default so you do not have to install it
<maximus_> audio and data...Over the past 2 years of using ubuntu, I've begun to think it just doesnt like my writer...though its never given any probs with Nero...
<maximus_> maxxx: audio and data...Over the past 2 years of using ubuntu, I've begun to think it just doesnt like my writer...though its never given any probs with Nero...
<madjoe> kjele: does it offer something I could use, because those two simple lines are easy peasy enough... and I don't need to occupy extra space with applications :)
<brontosaurusrex> maximus_: i have similar experience here
<joebodo> maximus_, did you try burning at a lower speed ?
<dtminsk> 1. RTL8169S/SB/SC (Gigabit Ethernet with PCI interface) sorry to repeat but is there anyone that might be able help me install this NIC?
<madjoe> kjele: oh, it's the default app... cool
<m4tic> roasted_ change the tags (make sure you highlight all them) something like hhh then restart rythmbox, change to Days of the New
<maximus_> brontosaurusrex: please tell me about ur problem....
<brontosaurusrex> brontosaurusrex: lots of coasters
<maximus_> maxxx: could it have anyting to do with /usr/bin/wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits. and would "sudo chmod 4755 /usr/bin/wodim" help?
<henkboom_> For some reason my indicator applet envelope icon is green, even though when I click on it there are no new notifications. Why?
<joebodo> maximus_, did you try burning at a lower speed ?
<madjoe> kjele: how to find out exactly how many space left on my ubuntu disk drive?
<maximus_> brontosaurusrex: I dont think I've ever had a successful burn in ubuntu...)=
<Loshki> dtminsk: I see hits in google. People seem to have had a lot of trouble with that particular NIC...
<kjele> madjoe: df -h
<maximus_> joebodo: I'll give your suggestion a try
<ForgeAus> use k3b!
<mat69> is there a way to create an urban terror deb with the downloaded files, so that it is installed for every user?
<ForgeAus> what does gnome use for a dvd burner?
<caravel> Slart: I could try, and I confirm -- kermel option required here, to run the Alternate off a usb stick. cheers
<maxxx> maximus_: try Debian servers they will fix the problems for you .
<m4tic> maximus_ i had the same problem, only that my drive can only burn cd/rw ,dvd/rw and not cd/r and dvd/r
<madjoe> kjele: wow! still 2G left... lol :) at least it says for /dev/loop0 mounted on /
<Slart> caravel: ah.. nice to know the wiki has some useful info
<ForgeAus> hehehe madjoe using wubi?
<hello-man> how can i configure mail?
<kjele> madjoe: What about /home ?
<madjoe> ForgeAus: yes :)
<caravel> Slart: as always -- as long as you know in which wiki localisation you need to start searching
<ForgeAus> madjoe: me too :)
<Slart> caravel: indeed =)
<ToothPick> I'm trying the command "sudo apt-get install tightvncserver" But it can not find the package, I have my apt-get updated and upgraded
<ForgeAus> df -h gives diskspace on commandline
<dookie> can i change partition-size with gparted without loosing the data and files on the harddisk?
<caravel> goodbye everybody
<ToothPick> ubottu didn't help because it says to install tightvnc anyway
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<madjoe> kjele: /home is on 53% (use) avail: 1.7G
<barberan> How do I read files from my linux parrtition from windows-7 OS ?
<ForgeAus> dookie thats kinda a loaded question
<sebsebseb> ToothPick: make sure it's called that, and check you have the repo enabled that it's in.  system > preferences > software sources
<kjele> madjoe: oh I never tried wubi. Well 1.7g is enought
<Slart> !info tightvncserver
<ubottu> tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6 (lucid), package size 727 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<maximus_> m4tic: come to think of it, I also think i can successfully burn RW's. Did u ever find a solution?
<Slart> ToothPick: it's in universe.. you have that repository enabled, right?
<ToothPick> what do u mean?
<kjele> madjoe: If you delete the windows installation he get more space :)
<ForgeAus> I'm using 20g hav only used less than half and htats with chrooting to bootstrapped full distros!
<sebsebseb> ToothPick: make sure universe is enabled
<madjoe> kjele: cool... I'll install 10.04 as my default OS, but I've heard some trash talk regarding some issues with it.. so I'll just wait for a month or two... :)
<m4tic> nope, rw are better and cheaper compared to R's unless you plan on giving away your discs?
<ToothPick> universe is on pause
<WakkaWakka> the discs into
<sebsebseb> madjoe: trash talk such as?
<Slart> ToothPick: there are different repositories for different kinds of software.. you can enable/disable them in system, administration, software sources
<kjele> madjoe: Can always try the livecd
<ForgeAus> wubi seems quite stable to me
<sebsebseb> Wubi uhmm
<sebsebseb> No! in the long run
<madjoe> kjele: I wish I could.. I need that Photoshop and crappy IE6 to check some of my work there for losers that still use IE
<sebsebseb> for short term Ubuntu testing, ok
<ToothPick> Slart: I don't have a desktop
<kjele> madjoe: people still use IE6?
<Vroomfondle> a lot of people still do
<sebsebseb> kjele: sadly a lot of businesses still do
<madjoe> sebsebseb: I dunno.. that something doesn't work as it should, stability etc.. they said it here on channel and switched back to Karmic
<Vroomfondle> especially workers in various businesses and governments around the world
<Slart> ToothPick: oh.. not sure if there is a tool to do it or if you have to edit your sources.list manually
<sebsebseb> madjoe: oh your on Karmic?
<abstrakt> so what do i need to do to restore my system
<joebodo> roughly 23% of people use ie6
<madjoe> sebsebseb: yeah
<sebsebseb> madjoe: ok :)
<abstrakt> i get stuck on an initramfs prompt directly after grub
<sebsebseb> madjoe: that's ok then
<abstrakt> i get no ubuntu, not even a "regular" login prompt
<sebsebseb> madjoe: you got untill the end of October  untill karmic goes end of life, no more security updates
<madjoe> kjele: no, not people.. morons use IE6. and for those morons I have to waste my life.
<ToothPick> "repository", "sources.list" thanks, i think it should be enough for google :)
<ToothPick> and btw
<sebsebseb> madjoe: morons heh?  true loads of businesss have morons setting up their IT and that, hence still using IE 6
<amokpaule> Hello, i have 2 screens here and im using nvidia twin view. When i chose another wallpaper it gets steched over both screens. Can i do it that every screen has the wallpaper?
<kjele> madjoe: Can always change job
<ToothPick> is this "repository" for tightvnc or for apt-get ?
<olivr> i have some trouble with Warning: Found a partial ImageMagick installation. Your operating system likely has some built-in ImageMagick libraries but not all of ImageMagick. This will most likely cause problems at both compile and runtime.
<Slart> ToothPick: this might be useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<hello-man> please help to configure email
<madjoe> sebsebseb: that's enough time for me.. this is just a wubi.. a test drive.. my new laptop will be driven by new Ubuntu on dedicated disk partition :)
<sebsebseb> madjoe: that and they may have intranet stuff that needs IE 6, and they can't be bothered to pay someone to re do it properly
<olivr> i dont what to do :(
<maximus_> m4tic: looks like I can also write cd/rw's fine. Whats up with that? find a solution?
<abstrakt> anyone?
<Rad-> Hi!
<Rad-> XD
<abstrakt> know what to do when you get stuck on (initramfs) and a black screen?
<madjoe> sebsebseb: oh well.. just a bunch of idiots.. I'm sick and tired of IE6 for the lifetime :)
<Loshki> olivr: You could try reinstalling imagemagick. From synaptic is probably easiest....
<m4tic> the drives are old i guess, mine is some 6 years
<sebsebseb> madjoe: same here,  one reason I didn't  get really into website creation
<merphy> I want to run tomcat on ubuntu, I cant not connect to the manager
<olivr> Loshki i have X install
<olivr> i dont*
<maximus_> m4tic: no wait...i take that back...the cd/rw just failed too
<maximus_> m4tic: this sucks so bad...my drive is only 2 years old...
<m4tic> maximus_ spoke too soon, wht was the max write speed
<kjele> madjoe: Well goo luck
<GeekSquid> madjoe: you were asking about space for a new user, not much really less than 100k
<gps23> why does ubuntu uses apt-get in the backend for its update-manager when aptitude is clearly better?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<maximus_> m4tic: 10x
<iceroot> merphy: then install the manager first
<ToothPick> Slart: mind if you could copy here your repos file?
<merphy> i have installed
<madjoe> kjele: thanks again, man
<sebsebseb> madjoe: 7 and 8 aren't that much bettter really, but apparantly 9 will take web standards much more seriously
<GeekSquid> gps23: aptitude uses apt-get
<abstrakt> i've googled for this but i don't see a solution
<madjoe> GeekSquid: wow! amazing! thanks a lot dude!
<Loshki> olivr: If you don't have X11, you're presumably not going to be using imagemagick much :-) so it's probably not important, but anyway, you can try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall imagemagick
<maco> gps23: theres really not a whole lot of difference nowadays. apt-get has caught up quite a bit. the only difference i can think of nowadays is that aptitude suggests ways of resolving conflicts
<Slart> ToothPick: sure.. no worries.. I'm on 64bit lucid desktop though.. but hang on let me pastebin my sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Gps23: neither is better or the other wouldn't be used or developed
<madjoe> sebsebseb: I know... :(
<ToothPick> Slart: thank you very much :)
<maximus_> m4tic: it got exactly half way (62mb of 124mb) and froze.
<ForgeAus> hmm i wonder if apt-rpm ('s apt-get) can work thru aptitude too ... (nothing to do with ubuntu anyway)
<LzrdKing> aptitude is a front-end for apt
<ActionParsnip> Gps23: both have advantages and disadvantages. There is no better or best
<m4tic> maximus_ mine also peaks at 10x these days, i usually got around 15x, try different brands of cds you might find thats the solution, did you check the logs?
<madjoe> sebsebseb: well, I'm primarily oriented in building social networking sites and some SSL-oriented sites with money transfer, so I really feel pain when I have to deal with these browser-oriented issues :(
<Slart> ToothPick: http://pastebin.com/TmpbYuNi
<sebsebseb> madjoe: oh ok
<maximus_> HELP...k3b error      cdrecorder has no permision to open the device
<gps23> maco: ActionParsnip: i know the difference and hence i use aptitude when i install from command line but when ubuntu do auto update etc then it uses apt-get so both of these get used on my system
<ToothPick> thanks very much :)
<ToothPick> i hope it works
<olivr> Loshki: its for rmagic, a ruby
<Loshki> LzrdKing: actually, strictly speaking, aptitude and apt-get are both front-ends for dpkg...
<maximus_> m4tic: k3b reports a permission error?
<ActionParsnip> Maximus_: does it work if you launch it with kdesu
<Loshki> olivr: never heard of rmagic, but the solution is the same....
<abid> Does anyone know the function of gvfsd
<LzrdKing> m4tic: you should burn at the lowest speed you can to avoidn read errors later
<LzrdKing> i burn at 1x
<maximus_> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a try now, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Gp23: I've personally never used aptitude as apt-get has always been flawless
<Loshki> maximus_: what is the device name for your burner that k3b/cdrecorder is using?
<madjoe> sebsebseb: I only wait for some loser to call me one day and tell me that he just installed Netscape 2.9 he found in one of his boxes from 1993. and that his website is not working...
<Loshki> gps23: what ActionParsnip said...
<ActionParsnip> Gp23: if you want an answer to your question I suggest you contact canonical directly
<pr0ton> hi everybody
<m4tic> maximus_ i'm using mandriva so the commands might be diff, run k3b as root from the konsole
<pr0ton> i've got 9.10 on Hard Disk A
<tallulah> hi guys
<pr0ton> and a fresh install of 10.04 on Hard Disk B
<m4tic> maximus_ don't close the konsole
<tallulah> quick question
<kjele> !enter pr0ton
<GeekSquid> madjoe: something about backwards compatibiltiy always frightened me
<maximus_> m4tic: trying that now
<ForgeAus> argh this notebook is dropping keys...
<kjele> !enter | pr0ton
<ubottu> pr0ton: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pr0ton> i want to import stuff like torrents, bookmarks etc from older one
<olivr> Loshki i removed the old folder in /usr/lib and installed it with --prefix=/usr from source works now
<ActionParsnip> Maximus_: log a bug as well
<pr0ton> any idea?
<madjoe> GeekSquid: I know :)
<tallulah> is there a chance to upgrade ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.4 only via command line?
<maximus_> Loshki: where do i find that
<Loshki> olivr: ok...
<Susanne> Hey People! How do you disable apparmor? "modprobe -r apparmor"?
<maco> tallulah: sudo do-release-upgrade
<abid> hi everyone
<Slart> !upgrade | tallulah
<ubottu> tallulah: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> Pr0ton: that all stored in the hidden folders in $HOME
<neurochrome> can anyone advise me on a sane method of dual booting, whereby you share the home folder between different OSes, but have seperate settings for each distro
<pr0ton> what about torrents?
<gps23> ActionParsnip: all i am saying that i now have to forcefully use apt-get from command line so that only one program can keep of everything being installed on my system, as i clearly can't change update-manager, even though i personally like aptitude and i am used to it
<GeekSquid> neurochrome: put the home folder on it's own partition
<maco> pr0ton: also in hidden folders. if you use the same torrent client it'll find them. if not, you need to dig them up and reimport them in the new client
<tallulah> maco: awesome thanks!!!
<neurochrome> GeekSquid, erm... what?  Please re-read my post ;)
<GeekSquid> neurochrome: actually the settings in home would screw that up
<pr0ton> maco: ok, i'll try with KTorrent
<pr0ton> what about importing bookmarks from Chrome?
<SwedeMike> neurochrome: that's not really possible, you probably need to have separate /home but have the shared data on a different partition and then symlink to it from both OSes
 * madjoe thinks #ubuntu is the best. :)
<neurochrome> GeekSquid, yeah.. I already have a seperate partition
<huezito> hi
<ActionParsnip> Neurochrome: install the first OS but leave unpartitioned space (don't use 100% space for the first install) then when you install the 2nd OS point the installer to the free space. Simple
<maco> neurochrome: put your data in a separate folder in /home
<Loshki> maximus_: it's somewhere in the mess of output that k3b produces. It will be something like /dev/cdrom or /dev/scd0 or /dev/sr0. Run 'ls -l /dev/scd0' and tell us the result...
<maco> neurochrome: then symlink to it from /home/nc1/data  and from /home/nc2/data
<neurochrome> Yeah - why they don't seperate the settings is beyond me
<merphy> I used synaptic selected "tomcat6-admin" etc I can connect to the default page successfully but cant not connect to the manager, I also have set the user and role in tomcat-users.xmla file.
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, I don;t think yo understand
<maco> neurochrome: set /home/nc1 as your home dir for user on one system and /home/nc2 on the ohter
<GeekSquid> neurochrome: use different usernames between OS's then settings would be seperate
<xorwhy> Is the performance difference between 32bit and 64bit really that noticeable?
<neurochrome> maco, yes this isn't ideal
<guntbert> gps23: (I only came in now) what is your issue with aptitude?
<Slart> neurochrome: I've stopped putting any kind of documents in the local folders in home.. instead I have network mapped directory that ends up as ~/SlartsDocuments   where I put all my things.. then each distro gets it's own settings but I can share my documents between different computers/installs
<ActionParsnip> Gps23: just let update -manager do its thing. Its a nice frontend to hide the technicalities below. Whichever is used will achieve the same goal
<maximus_> Loshki:
<maximus_> scsidev: '/dev/sr0'
<maximus_> devname: '/dev/sr0'
<ActionParsnip> Pr0ton: again it in $HOME
<pr0ton> ActionPArsnip
<Loshki> xorwhy: I've never thought so, but I guess it depends on what kind of work you're doing. Something cpu intensive with lots of memory access I suppose would make the biggest difference...
<neurochrome> GeekSquid, maco, from what I gather I use different user names and symlink, but then I have to arse about with group permissions
<thedude42> xorwhy: performance really isn't the difference between 32 and 64 bit machines
<joebodo> xorwhy, some things are quite faster in 64bit - according to some benchmarks i have seen
<pr0ton> thanks.
<gps23> guntbert: i am used to aptitude but update-manager uses apt-get so do i have to switch to apt-get against my wish to install from command line?
<Loshki> maximus_: open a terminal and type 'ls -l /dev/sr0'
<razass> in the terminal is there a way to get a list of the root folders? The only way I seam to be able to get to them is to by cd /var  etc etc etc
<maco> neurochrome: not if the usernames have the same UID on both systems
<maco> neurochrome: file permissions are stored by UID not by spelled-out name
<xorwhy> thedude42, Then what is?
<neurochrome> maco, yeah 1000 if I'm correct?
<Loshki> razass: not sure what you mean by 'root' folders. What problem are you trying to solve?
<gps23> ActionParsnip: update-manager will only install updates, many time i need to install some package so that i do from command line
<maco> neurochrome: in ubuntu/debian yes. in red hat/fedora, 500
<maco> neurochrome: of course you can set these as you wish in /etc/passwd
<ActionParsnip> Gps23: absolutely
<jrib> gps23: how are you determining update-manager uses apt-get?
<m4tic> razass cd / then ls
<neurochrome> Slart, I think creating a seperate data partition is the neatest way so far, b ut still a daft way of doing things
<jack_singh> hi folks can anyone help me with apt-cacher
<GeekSquid> razass: cd /  will give you  the root then ls there
<razass> Loshki: well I can never remember what the root folders are called so when I am looking for a file I have to hit the web to get the list
<maco> neurochrome: for that matter, the user name could be the same on both too. nothing says the name of the dir under /home must match your username
<gps23> jrib from system logs
<xorwhy> joebodo, since installing the 64bit lucid, it seems much faster. But I can't fix these problems, and they're intolerable. *cries* oh well. 32bit it is
<jrib> gps23: it just used the python-apt library last time I took a look
<razass> oh there we go
<guntbert> gps23: I haven't heard that before - but with updates only it will be no issue - of course you can keep to CLI with sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade (that is my way ...)
<razass> thanks guys.....so simple :D
<jack_singh> anyone
<razass> I kept getting the Documents  Music etc
<ActionParsnip> Neurochrome: just chown the home folder once you restore the data
<thedude42> xorwhy: that's a loaded question, but one of the big differences is the size of the general purpose registers and the fact that you can store 64 bit values and work directly on them in the hardware
<neurochrome> maco, it would be oh-so-simpler to be able to mount a settings partition as well as a home partition, that way you could share the home and have seperate setting partition... this bugs me
<GeekSquid> razass: that is your home i.e. /home/razass ... which is where you start when opening a new terminal session
<p0a> Hello how to change [ with ( in all applications?
<gps23> jrib: nothing comes under aptitude entry in gnome-system-log when i do an update from update-manager, but it comes in history.log in apt folder
<jrib> p0a: "in all applications"?  What do you mean?
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, cheers anyway but that still is not the method I'm looking for.... ;)
<tatofoo> I've installed bazaar but it doesn't recognize the lp: abbreviation, did I forget to install something?
<thedude42> xorwhy: so in applications where that type of things is expensive on 32 bit architectures, you don't pay such a high cost in terms of executions per instruction/code bit
<p0a> jrib, I want [ to be ( in all X apps
<maco> neurochrome: well afaik thats not possible so.... deal with it
<jrib> gps23: I suggest you actually read the source to make sure you that's how it works
<jrib> p0a: why?
<p0a> Why do you ask?
<ActionParsnip> Jrib: was thinking that
<maco> gps23: update-manager calls neither apt-get nor aptitude directly, by the way
<thedude42> xorwhy: you also get over some limitations on the ammount of data you can directly reference in current address space
<ActionParsnip> P0a: its a very obtuse request
<jrib> p0a: because I don't know how to do what you ask, so if you tell me why, maybe I know how to do what you want in another way
<maco> gps23: it uses libapt
<gps23> guntbert: can i do automatic updates from update-manager but still use aptitude to install occasion new packages from command line?
<Loshki> gps23: I've mixed aptitude and apt-get calls, depending on whose instructions I'm following. Doesn't seem to matter....
<maximus__> Loshki: Will do it in a mo
<maco> gps23: of course
<p0a> jrib, It can be done with X settings. I have done it once
<jrib> p0a: ok
<neurochrome> maco, yeah I know that, there are a few newer distros that have reworked the current filesystem, but it would be lovely to see this minor improvement/change to the linux environment
<ActionParsnip> P0a: but to what end or is it purely aesthetic?
<thedeeno> Where can I set my PATH so that both my shell and X recognize it?
<Loshki> p0a: so you're saying that each time you type an '[' you want it to come out as '(' for all X apps?
<maximus__> Loshki: terminal output      brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2010-05-17 20:38 /dev/sr0
<gps23> maco: sorry for not being clear, i mean of course i can do that but its is healthy in the long run if i am concerned about dependencies etc
<thedeeno> .bashrc doesn't seem to do the trick
<maco> neurochrome: a .profile that does those mount commands could work
<p0a> Loshki, yes
<jrib> thedeeno: .profile
<ActionParsnip> Thedeeno: /etc/environment I think
<kjele> thedeeno: try ~/.profile
<maco> gps23: apt-get is capable of tracking whether a package was installed by manual or automatic means these days
<Loshki> maximus__: those permissions look correct. What username are you logged in as?
<maco> gps23: itll alert you to run "apt-get autoremove" in the same way that aptitude would say "also removing..."
<maximus__> m4tic: running as root has the same error
<guntbert> gps23: thats what I've been doing for a long time now (if I forgot to aptitude update) -- no issues so far -- if you mix apt-get and aptitude you might loose track of installed dependencies only - so nothing severe either
<thedeeno> jrib, ActionParsnip, kjele: thanks. I'll try them out.
<ActionParsnip> Maximus__: log in as a different user. Same issue?
<joebodo> thedeeno, did you log out after changing bashrc ?
<gps23> maco: if you mean that apt-get will also remove unused dependies like aptitude do (as i read from manuals etc) then its good :)
<maco> neurochrome: like, have it mount a settings partition onto your /home/foo then have it mount various other dirs on top of it to get your /home/foo/Documents and such
<kjele> gps23: apt-get autoremove will do
<thedeeno> joebodo: yeah. This has to do with vim. It's not reading .bashrc and doesn't care about running source ~/.bashrc. Thus my path is correctly set when running from the terminal but not x
<maco> gps23: it wont do it automatically. itll tell you that they exist and that you should run "apt-get autoremove" if you want them gone (some people dislike's aptitude's automatic removal)
<maximus__> Loshki: As Maximus...but even if i run run it as root, I just get other errors    "cdrecord returned an unknown error (code 254). Sometimes using TAO writing mode solves this issue"
<p0a> Loshki, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Gps23: you can also use --purge option to remove old configs too
<iguanna> hi all
<thedude42> gps23: it prompts you if you want them removed be default, afaik
<ActionParsnip> Maximus__: try the mode then
<Loshki> guntbert: are you saying apt-get or aptitude keep dependencies somewhere on the system? If so, I'd like to know where. I thought dependencies are just part of the package info, and are recalculated for each app...?
<maximus__> ActionParsnip: will do now
<thedude42> gps23: s/be/by/
<iguanna> I am trying to convert from avi to divx by: transcode -i file.avi -o file.divx -y divx but it doesn't work
<ToothPick> Slart: hey, one of the universe, multiverse repositories made tightvnc to work, thanks :)
<gps23> means i can mix both aptitude and apt-get without worries. wow
<Slart> ToothPick: you're welcome
<iguanna> am I doing it well?
<Administrator_> hi all, I got sick of windows, so I decided to give Ubuntu a try. I need some help with USB terror. Can I ask for it here?
<ActionParsnip> Gps23: there's also deborphan which removes orphaned packages but apparently it gets a bit greedy and removes ok stuff. Personally never had an issue with it
<maximus__> ActionParsnip: It cant possibly be this intricate just to write a DVD...Ubuntu is awesome, but it has its drawbacks
<thedude42> gps23: yeah, they are both just tools for managing your local apt package base, plus other features
<Loshki> p0a: was it xmodmap, by any chance? Also, gnome has keyboard layout option menus I seem to recall?
<ActionParsnip> Gps23: sure, you can use them as you like as long as the packages are not locked
<dancek> Loshki, /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates
<p0a> Loshki, thanks, that's what I was looking for
<guntbert> Loshki: my statement was: aptitude keeps track of those apps it installs automatically to fulfill dependencies of other packages - if you remove those other packages (and nothing else depends on them) aptitude removes them again, which is something apt-get doesn't do
<ActionParsnip> Maximus__: try a different burning app. Ubuntu defaults with brasero which I have never had any luck with and I use gnomebaker instead
<iguanna> How can I indicate to apt-get install to install the suggested packages as well?
<dancek> Loshki, not dependencies per se but the status of each package and whether it was asked b user etc
<tweepcat> Hi, I am trying to boot, and hopefully install if I like it, ubuntu from a USB stick using unetbootin on a windows computer. When I reboot and go to the boot menu, F12 because I am on a dell, I select the usb drive and it says "drive without operating system". Please could I have any help or suggestions?
<gps23> wow, i got much help
<gps23> thanks
<neurochrome> maco, yeah... There are two ways that are appealing at the moment.. Shared home with different usernames and symlinks- or - Shared Data partition with symlinks.... Only thing is the partition where all my data is is on a second internal drive, and the OSes are installed on the 1st drive.  Is there a way to automount the second drive, so the symlinks work, without having the mounted drive show up on the desktop - whilst still allowing other mou
<neurochrome> nted drives to show on the desktop?
<xerox1> if i would like to boot from an usb stick with an ubuntu iso: is usb-zip the right setting in bios?
<raymondjtoth> just installed ubuntu 10.04 and everthing is slow on my dell e1505 notbook (laptop) what i do thanks
<maximus__> ActionParsnip: Brasero and K3b )= will give gnomebaker a try
<raymondjtoth> i have intel graphic card also
<Loshki> dancek: agreed, package status is different to dependency info. apt seems to rely on dpkg for that (/var/lib/dpkg/status)...
<neurochrome> xeros, probably not
<maco> neurochrome: symlinks work fine across hard drives
<ActionParsnip> Guntbert: the user may still want the packages installed, the user may be reinstalling the app at a later date and will require the packages to be redownloaded again when they could be just left in place
<raymondjtoth> and a intel centrino duo
<raymondjtoth> any one help me thanks
<raymondjtoth> ?
<maximus__> ActionParsnip: TAO just had a different problem...but all fail at the same point...immediately after the first track (audio cd)
<xerox1> neurochrome, do you mean me?
<ActionParsnip> Gps23: as you use the OS you will probably help others too, makes the world go around
<raymondjtoth> any one :(
<neurochrome> maco, yeah I know.. .but at present the drive is not set to automount in fstab... I want to add it, BUT without showing a link on the desktop
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: don't get me wrong -- I'm not advocating - merely explaining ...
<tweepcat> Any help guys?
<maco> neurochrome: you can mount it in /etc/fstab. I *think* Nautilus only puts drives on the desktop if theyre external and doing the dynamic-mount-when-plugged
<gps23> ActionParsnip: i always try to do my best when it comes to persuade others to use ubuntu
<neurochrome> xerox1, YES
<azm> raymondjtoth, did you try google your laptop model and ubuntu ?
<raymondjtoth> az yes
 * neurochrome ooops caps lock key
<ActionParsnip> Maximus__: is the drive ok? Maybe you could use hdparm to enable dma if its not already
<dancek> Loshki, yes... i didn't really read the conversation, but in case it wasnt clear, aptitude keeps track of which packages the user has asked for, and all others get removed if they aren't needed by some other package anymore
<raymondjtoth> azm yes but slow
<xerox1> neurochrome, what setting should i look for?
<raymondjtoth> take for ever to open just firefox
<neurochrome> maco, ahhh sweet
<ActionParsnip> Gps23: ubuntu isn't always the answer ;)
<Loshki> guntbert: I thought apt-get also advised you when something got left with no dependencies...?
<tweepcat> Hi, I am trying to boot, and hopefully install if I like it, ubuntu from a USB stick using unetbootin on a windows computer. When I reboot and go to the boot menu, F12 because I am on a dell, I select the usb drive and it says "drive without operating system". Please could I have any help or suggestions?
<m4tic> maximus_ whats the latest
<azm> raymondjtoth, tell me exact name of the laptop(model)
<raymondjtoth> azm dell e1505
<neurochrome> xerox1, usb-fdd if it's there, usb-hdd possibly too
<ActionParsnip> Tweepcat: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<gps23> ActionParsnip: for ones who will come out of windows 'well' for first time, it _is_ the answer
<xerox1> neurochrome, thx usb-fdd is there
<neurochrome> xerox1, at the end of the day, it'll vary depending on manufacturer
<neurochrome> xerox1, np
<raymondjtoth> azm dell e1505
<guntbert> Loshki: I don't know about that - my choice has been aptitude :-)
<DjBiG> hello
<tweepcat> MD5 test?
<cixa> hello, my harddrive has crashed and i get a login to initramfs with the following messages: couldnt find /dev/root: folder does not exist. now, i am downloading the live cd. is this (desktop cd) the same as a live cd: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<cixa> _
<guntbert> !md5 | tweepcat
<ubottu> tweepcat: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Energetic> I have a laptop with USB/SATA1/SATA2. I have a woirkstation with Windows. How can I install Ubuntu?
<DjBiG> French please ?
<azm> raymondjtoth, yea, second.
<maco> neurochrome: to automount, add "auto" to the drive's options in fstab
<Pici> !fr | DjBiG
<ubottu> DjBiG: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<neurochrome> xerox1, oh and cheaper flash drives can sometimes become unbootable if not dismounted correctly
<DjBiG> thx
<tweepcat> thanks, i will read that now
<ActionParsnip> Gps23: maybe so but an OS is a tool for a job. Sometimes windows is more appropriate
<raymondjtoth> azm im a autstic person so sorry if inpation and did get ride of the intel 7 driver since i have a intel 9 graphic card
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | tweepcat
<ubottu> tweepcat: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xerox1> neurochrome, okay
<gps23> ActionParsnip: alright dude, i accept :)
<neurochrome> maco, cheers, I think mounting the drive and symlinking to it from each OS is the best way then
<maximus__> ActionParsnip: how can i quickly check if dma is enabled? THe drive works perfectly under windows with Nero....but win is not debian...so that doesnt solve my prob. Trying to burn with gbaker now
<dancek> tweepcat, some bioses don't boot some usb drives... if you've got another pendrive you could try that, or if you can get your hands on a pendrive that certainly works, you could see if it works on your machine
<ActionParsnip> Tweepcat: without md5 test you have no way of knowing the iso you downloaded is good
<dancek> ActionParsnip, i think unetbootin checks md5 automatically
<tweepcat> i downloaded it from the ubuntu site
<ActionParsnip> Maximus__: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/cdrom
<raymondjtoth> thanks for helping azm
<tweepcat> what would be wrong with it?
<azm> raymondjtoth, if you are able to be aware of it, work to change it to be patient otherwise you may experience rejection.
<ActionParsnip> Dancek: it just moves the data. To md5 you need the hash which I'm guessing was never looked at
<yigal> has anyone used the poulsbo_lucid.sh script for gma 500 here?
<neurochrome> tweepcat, just md5sum the file
<azm> raymondjtoth, np, just checking specs of laptop
<raymondjtoth> azm ok i will work
<guntbert> tweepcat: errors happen during transfer
<neurochrome> tweepcat, cross reference it with the current md5 for the file on the ubuntu site
<raymondjtoth> azm o ok thanks for understand me
<azm> raymondjtoth, how exactly slow it is? Did you try to turn off compiz(effects)?
<Energetic> Does a windows tool exist which is able to create a bootable install HDD for Ubuntu?
<maximus__> ActionParsnip: burning failed with gbaker too.
<ActionParsnip> Tweepcat: bad isos make bad installs
<yigal> has anyone used the poulsbo_lucid.sh script for gma 500 here?  I repository at dropbox that is used in that script no longer exists.  I'm wondering if there is a work around?  Is the gma500 PPA working now?
<Energetic> cant seem to find a working one
<tweepcat> okay, but why would it be a bad is?
<raymondjtoth> azm slow to were i crawel and how i do this azm
<tweepcat> *iso?
<ActionParsnip> Energetic: sure look on pendrivelinux.com
<dancek> ActionParsnip, oh, ok. I'd call that a bug.
<raymondjtoth> turn off compiz effects
<raymondjtoth> ?
<astra-x> in ubuntu 10.04, is it possible to have more than one softraid type, and have lvm ontop of raid?
<ActionParsnip> Maximus__: i'd suspect the drive, or settings for the drive. Does burning slower help?
<Loshki> Energetic: I thought unetbootin can do that. See the 'frugal install' option: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<neurochrome> tweepcat, sometimes a file can be corrupt for whatever reason, your best to double-check
<raymondjtoth> azm how i turn that off never found it
<tweepcat> i cant acess the usb stick anyway, it asks me to format
<thedude42> astra-x: yes
<neurochrome> tweepcat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<azm> raymondjtoth, man read a wiki
<neurochrome> tweepcat, here is a guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ActionParsnip> Dancek: if it did it would need to download or know the md5sum of every iso you can imagine which is fairly fantastic
<SwedeMike> astra-x: lvm on top of raid is definitely working, yes.
<astra-x> thedude42: did you do it with debian-installer or by hand?
<raymondjtoth> azm were that
<azm> *did that
<raymondjtoth> azm how i turn off what sed
<astra-x> cause arch isn't able to do that
<raymondjtoth> i coulnt finde it were that put it
<astra-x> so i was hoping ubuntu could
<maximus__> the command you gave me to check dma isnt working
<raymondjtoth> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<SwedeMike> astra-x: the alternate install image will happily do raid, lvm and crypt if you want to
<compaq> yes yes, ubuntu rocks
<maximus__> ActionParsnip: the command you gave me to check dma isnt working
<azm> raymondjtoth, system-preferences-appearance-effects
<thedude42> astra-x: by hand i guess you would say.... neither of the arrays have the OS install on them
<ActionParsnip> Maximus__: ok then trawl the web for guides on hdparm
<cixa> can anyone help me with my question
<Loshki> maximus__: that's interesting. Can you pastebin the output? I'd like to see it...
<dancek> ActionParsnip, doesn't it allow you to choose the distro you want from a menu? It knows the URIs for the images, it could know the URIs for the md5sums, too.
<onetinsoldier> maximus__: it would be this --> hdparm -I /dev/<device>
<ActionParsnip> Maximus__: there are also guides to enable dma for optical drives
<a3ist> !ask | cixa
<ubottu> cixa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tweepcat> listen, i have never used an operating system other than windows and I don't have a clue about what the articles are about.  i downloaded the .iso from the ubuntu website, so why would anything be wrong with it? i am pretty confused.
<Energetic> those two tools dont recognize my usb disk
<azm> raymondjtoth, would be better if you write exact problem with description on forum
<astra-x> right, well i am going to keep trying debian-installer. it doesn't like to forget raid arrays though
<neurochrome> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Energetic> just like another tool i tried
<dancek> ActionParsnip, I'm not saying it should md5 check any iso *you* give it
<raymondjtoth> azm i see that off any thing eles
<tweepcat> i dont know how on earththe UbuntuHashes works
<neurochrome> tweepcat, right...
<a3ist> tweepcat, its pretty easy to follow; check out this link:
<cixa> 20:52 cixa hello, my harddrive has crashed and i get a login to initramfs with the following messages: couldnt find /dev/root: folder does not exist. now, i am downloading the live cd. is this (desktop cd) the same as a live cd: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<a3ist> !hashes | tweepcat
<ubottu> tweepcat: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<yigal> so no one here except me uses gma 500 on Lucid, interesting?
<ActionParsnip> Dancek: submit it on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com or just agree with my idea on there which I posted of a similar ilk. I'm tired of users not md5 testing then wondering why the install is bad. Then noticing their iso is bad
<g0tcha> is there a way to start ubuntu install from within centos desktop and without a reboot?
<neurochrome> tweepcat, each iso has a hash -  ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso -- is -- d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8
<azm> raymondjtoth, write this in terminal glxinfo | grep direct
<thedude42> astra-x: try just building the array you want to mount / on, then finishing building the other array after you've installed
<olivr> g0tcha: no
<olivr> with vmware or other it is...
<tweepcat> okay
<azm> raymondjtoth, and post output
<neurochrome> tweepcat, if you locate the iso you downloaded - let's say the name is ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.is
<astra-x> thedude42: i am trying to
<compaq> g0tcha, maybe, try it, but there isn't any reason like an advantage if it were able
<maximus__> For /dev/sr0: HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Bad address
<lengend> hello, i am having trouble installing Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on my laptop. It hangs at 5% where it says "Creating ext4 file system for / in parition #1 of SCSl1 (0,0,09 (sda)... I bought a new hard drive just now cause my old one is messed up with bad sectors...what seems to be  the problem? I'm using the same disk as before where it got to like 75% on my old hard drive...
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: you could dd the iso to the partition but its not really "installed"
<raymondjtoth> azm were i put it so i dont get booted
<astra-x> thedude42: i have a setup, two partition on each drive, two drives. /dev/md0 is a raid0 of partition 2 of both hdds used for lvm, and md1 is a raid1 for /boot
<neurochrome> tweepcat, in terminal do "md5sum ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso" and it should spurt out "d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8"
<maximus__> For /dev/sr0: read() hit EOF - device too small Timing buffered disk reads:  read() hit EOF - device too small
<azm> raymondjtoth, you are in windows now?
<astra-x> yet debian-installer won't let me do this
<raymondjtoth> azm no ubuntu 10.4
<jiffe> I have applied quotas to one of my filesystems, I changed the default grace period to 0 but existing users over quota still show a grace period of 6 days accoring to repquota, anyone know how I get those to show 0 now?
<ActionParsnip> Lengend: does the media you use pass md5 test/?
<astra-x> and there appears to be no way to forget raid
<tweepcat> i am wayy too confused
<raymondjtoth> i get this azm he program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<raymondjtoth> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<neurochrome> tweepcat, note that you have to either be in the folder where the file is or use the actual location as well in the filename
<maximus__> For /dev/cdrom: read() hit EOF - device too small Timing buffered disk reads:  read() hit EOF - device too small
<lengend> How would I test that ActionParsnip?
<Loshki> g0tcha: doubt it, but you can probably install to a hard drive without a CD using unetbootin's 'frugal install' but at some point you need to reboot.,,
<raymondjtoth> should i add it
<lengend> I'm burning a fresh copy of 10.04 LTS, at the moment
<tweepcat> no offence, but i am a 14 year old who wants to install ubuntu, and i dont have a clue what you are on about
<tweepcat> why would the file be bad if i downloaded it from the ubuntu site, thats what i dont get
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | lengend
<ubottu> lengend: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<azm> raymondjtoth, post output of lspci
<neurochrome> tweepcat, eg; "md5sum ~/Desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso"
<Loshki> maximus__: well, I guess it's no surprise that ubuntu doesn't like something about your burner....
<lengend> Will give that a try ActionParsnip, thank you.
<azm> raymondjtoth, so you have just ubuntu 10.4 and nothing else and its slow ?
<ActionParsnip> dancek: see what I mean
<tweepcat> thanks for the help, though, but I DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE ON ABOUT
<raymondjtoth> ok azm were i post it other wise get booted
<tweepcat> i do not understand
<raymondjtoth> only ubuntu 10.04
<thedude42> astra-x: yeah you'll need to either dd the first sector or use the mdadm command to blow away it's supernode
<raymondjtoth> i got it were i post to if do it here i get booted
<tweepcat> why would the file be bad if i downloaded it from the ubuntu site, thats what i dont get
<neurochrome> tweepcat, just read the manual - "man md5sum" in a terminal
<Tazer> Hello I'd like to know if Mplayer can use Electricsheep as an integrated visualizer with one of it's frontends, and if it has a sort of desktop mode you can turn off and on?
<ActionParsnip> Tweepcat: you have just downloaded a massive chunk of data over the internet
<thedude42> astra-x: you may consider using fakeraid for your raid1 if your motherboard has it
<dancek> ActionParsnip, hmm ok... i think i'll file a bug report for unetbootin. As for your suggestion, I'd rather that torrents were suggested as the primary download and the http downloads came with a big warning about corruption and MD5s.
<azm> raymondjtoth, I dont understand, what you mean with "get booted" ?
<LjL> tweepcat, networks sometimes mess up data.
<raymondjtoth> azm if post what you need i get booted from chat
<raymondjtoth> or kicked
<tweepcat> oh, okay
<ActionParsnip> Tweepcat: the data is very sensitive to error and if the data gets damaged in transit the errors and problems can arrise
<IdleOne> !paste | raymondjtoth
<ubottu> raymondjtoth: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<azm> raymondjtoth, you mean kicked ?
<kokdela> how do I install the 32 bit gcc toolchain on a 64 bit system? (I'm trying to build an i386 kernel on amd64)
<Loshki> tweepcat: sometimes downloads contain errors. It's not as common as it used to be, but it does happen. Also, sometimes when burning a file to a dvd, that introduces errors too. md5sum is a way of checking to make sure the copy you have is identical to the original....
<neurochrome> tweepcat, because sometimes file integrity can be compromised.. if it were an mp3 it wouldn't really be an issue, but this is an OS we're talking about.. check it to be sure your installing a 100% ok OS
<dancek> ActionParsnip, as for the basic principle of always checking md5 or sha1 etc before using an image, I *totally* agree.
<etate> hey guys, having major issues installing 10.04 LTS on my girlfriends laptop - the livecd gets stuck whenever i press anything
<ForgeAus> can a loop device been partitioned?
<ActionParsnip> Tweepcat: so we use md5 testing to verify the data is good. If you use a bad image, it will give issues. You have not checked your data so you don't know if that is to blame
<etate> i've checked bug reports etc but nothing seems to work :/
<raymondjtoth> amz http://paste.ubuntu.com/435119/
<neurochrome> tweepcat, if this is too hard to grasp, I wish you the best of luck with linux ;)
<azm> raymondjtoth, ah, well send me message with that output
<yigal> this is annoying
<raymondjtoth> azmhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/435119/
<ForgeAus> I mean a wubi hardfile  (/dev/loop0) partition it and put another OS on it?....
<etate> if anyone could help i would be eternally grateful
<ActionParsnip> Tweepcat: if the iso is good we can explore other avenues but this basic check can save lots of effort
<sealive> hi did did a major foult
<ActionParsnip> !ask | etate
<ubottu> etate: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<neurochrome> yigal, what?
<sealive> i deinstallt python2.5 and python 2.5 minimal
<ActionParsnip> Tweepcat: do you get what I mean?
<neurochrome> sealive, english.. Do you speak it?
<sealive> a little
<raymondjtoth> azm what now
<neurochrome> sealive, what is the issue?
<kokdela> how do I install the 32 bit gcc toolchain on a 64 bit system? (I'm trying to build an i386 kernel on amd64)
<ActionParsnip> Tweepcat: the torrent protocol adds extra checks to data integrity but the final file should still be checked. Also bcd burners use moving parts so can be subjec to jitter and a cd tester is included if you burn to cd
<neurochrome> you removed python?
<tweepcat> MD5 checks are the same
<kjele> kokdela: libc6 something
<etate> okay, the problem is this: booting from the livecd gets stuck at a weird box and then a human next to it, sometimes when I press a key (50% chance), it goes to the next screen which contains the options. Having tried adding i915.modeset=0 and 1, xforcevesa, nomodeset options, it still freezes whenever i choose any of the options (even memory test).
<tweepcat> i am going to format the usb drive, use the unetbootin and then try to boot it again
<raymondjtoth> azm you here\
<raymondjtoth> \
<raymondjtoth> ?
<sebsebseb> tweepcat: If you downloaded from the torrent your  ISO is probably fine, but according to ActionParsnip you should  still check.  There  are also two other checks similar to md5sum that can be done to check an ISO.
<ActionParsnip> Tweepcat: good and now you understand why its important
<tweepcat> thanks for the help everyone who has helped me
<sealive> neurochrome: yes
<Energetic> this is a total disappointment
<tweepcat> i have learned something, and i appreciate it so much
<sealive> neuroi got the packages now manuell
<ubuntu__> Hello people I need help: I am talking from the Live CD because I am going to fresh install ubuntu, I installed gparted and deleted my sda1 partition, and now it became free space, the thing is than when i go to the install wizard and then choose the option "use the most free space avaliable" it tosses an error: "they are too much primary partitions, cannot continue". Help??
<sebsebseb> tweepcat: once you have Ubuntu installed ok :) and here's a good manual for you to check out
<kjele> kokdela: libc6-i386
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: its free ;)
<neurochrome> tweepcat, no worries
<sebsebseb> tweepcat: Free PDF manual
<Energetic> 3 types of sub sticks tried, €5 to €180, none get 3 other pcs to boot using 3 tools
<kjele> kokdela: and libc6-dev-i386
<sebsebseb> !manual | tweepcat
<ubottu> tweepcat: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<neurochrome> sealive, sorry I don't understand
<kokdela> kjele: ooh, so after I install that then i'll be able to use the m32 option on gcc?
<hello-man> i have no open smtp server to configure email. Can i use any site (like yahoo or google) for smtp server?
<astra-x> wow thanks, this is actually working
<kjele> kokdela: yup
<tweepcat> ubottu, bookmarked
<m4tic> ubuntu_ use custom partitionong
<kokdela> kjele: cool, thanks
<neurochrome> sealive, you got the packages and the manual??!
<kjele> kokdela: but you need the build-essential too
<ActionParsnip> Tweepcat: ok i'd look into bootoptions to get started. You can also try disabling unnecessary hardware in bios for the duration of the install
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | tweepcat
<ubottu> tweepcat: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<sebsebseb> tweepcat: ubottu is not a person, it's a bot, a computer program, by the way
<raymondjtoth> azm left
<a3ist> hello-man, do you mean to send mail from your ubuntu computer?  You can setup google or yahoo accounts in empathy and use that to send mail
<m4tic> ubuntu__ use custom partitionong
<kokdela> kjele: yeah already have that.
<thedude42> astra-x, what did you try?
<sealive> ls
<tweepcat> i am an idiot, i started to talk to the bot, ubuttu thinking he was real XD
<ubuntu__> m4tic: what?
<sebsebseb> tweepcat: manual can help you install Ubuntu as well, altough it's rather straight forward, once your computer is booted from the CD
<astra-x> exact same setup, just the debian installer is a little confusing at first when you are used to use the cli tools
<kokdela> kjele: just for future reference, how would it work if I were targetting some other platform like arm?
<acicula> kokdela, you need an i386 compiler to build or cant you crosscompile from an amd64 kernel
<astra-x> thedude42: thanks :)
<poop23> Can i get a portable (user level) AMP install? (Like XAMPP on windows (the linux version isn't portable yet afaik))
<hello-man> a3ist, yes it is ubuntu computer
 * neurochrome loves that people treat bots like humans
<raymondjtoth> were azm
 * Energetic thanks all for the tips, but goes sees all energy going into a black hole trying to get ubuntu on his laptop
<azm> raymondjtoth, sorry, for disconnect
<raymondjtoth> azm its ok
<raymondjtoth> azm i got a Intel 945GM Graphics Controller
<azm> raymondjtoth, so install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<azm> raymondjtoth, ah, wait
<thedude42> astra-x, yeah, I first used it in 9.04 to install my desktop using LUKS LVM for encryption... it took a while to get the hang of the interface
<kjele> kokdela: I never tried that so can't answer that
<GeekSquid> poop23: portable? uh, unlikely, however you can move databases between mysql servers and webroots between machines
<ActionParsnip> Energetic: there are other linux distros
<Snarkster> hi i need some helping selecting several thousand files from several hundred folders. what is the best way to do this?
<raymondjtoth> azm o ok
<azm> raymondjtoth, not yet!
<azm> raymondjtoth,  sec
<jrib> Snarkster: use your shell?
<m4tic> ubuntu__ you have to make an extended partition
<ubuntu__> m4tic: how
<ActionParsnip> Snarkster: could use a find -exec pair based command ;)
<raymondjtoth> azm ok that what dell support page tell me i have
<neurochrome> m4tic, gparted is the tool you want
<m4tic> how many partitions do you have, open gparted now
<Loshki> Snarkster: what are the selection criteria?
<Energetic> its not about the distro
<hello-man> a3ist, i mean , i want to configure my sendmail (own email like something@email.com)but i have no any server to open thie port 25 for smtp
<Snarkster> right im in a shell.. having issues with rsync,
<poop23> Geeksquid i basically have a usb stick with "usbwebserver" (which is like xampp but about 10x smaller) but that didn't work in wine
<raymondjtoth> azm o ok ty for helping me is this my problem?
<Energetic> its about not being able to put _any_ distro on my pc
<astra-x> thedude42: luks is cryptfs for linux? does it use the same code as lvm?
<jrib> Snarkster: you need to tell the channel what you actually want to do
<Snarkster> for example selecting 65k txt files for placemment in a another directory.
<poop23> Geeksquid So should i install Apache and MySQL and just copy the files to the webroot? how do i change the location of the webroot or make it editable for me without sudoing all the time
<fastfwd> I have multiple users on my system, I work in English and the other accounts are all in Dutch. On the accounts other than my own everything is translated to Dutch accept Firefox and Thunderbird (installed from the default repo), which are still English. Anyone have any idea on how to get them to Dutch?
<a3ist> hello-man you can use the mail program that comes with Ubuntu.  Click on the mail icon on your panel and click on Mail, or the menu to Applications->Office->Evolution Mail & Calender
<ActionParsnip> Energetic: what have you tried?
<Snarkster> not as good as I thought in a shell. lol
<m4tic> ubuntu__ how many partitions do you have, open gparted now
<a3ist> hello-man, with that program you can set up an account like gmail or yahoo mail and send emails with it
<ActionParsnip> A3ist: never got why it was there. I'd have put it in internet by default
<sebsebseb> fastfwd: I think you can google an answer probably.  Also you could try the dutch channel
<sebsebseb> !nl | fastfwd
<ubottu> fastfwd: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<thedude42> astra-x, LUKS is a key manager, implemented with crypt-setup, which uses dev-mapper, the thing LVM is built on
<Snarkster> i want to move 65,000+ txt files from several hundred folders to 1 folder on a different drive.
<Energetic> unetbootin on flash drive 1+2 (flash3 not recognized), LinuxLive USB Creator 2.5 on flash drive 1+2 (flash drive 3 ntfs error), multiboosisos on flashdrive 1+2 (3 not supported)
<GeekSquid> poop23: you could make a bootable webserver on a stick, install Apache, Mysql and php, ... depending on what you are doing Apache may need write access to the webroot, you'd have to explain a little more for me to help
<lengend> ActionParsnip, it was a bad cd burn, thank you though!
<astra-x> thedude42: ah, so is LUKS usuable with tpm?
<coregrl> hi
<Energetic> on laptop1, pc1, pc2
<joebodo> Snarkster, it would be something like this find -size xxx -exec mv {} /tmp \;
<a3ist> ActionParsnip, if you think about it functionally, evolution is geared towards more of the office functions like calendar / contact management to go along with the email
<thedude42> astra-x, it uses the dev-mapper interface to use kcryptd for writing/reading from a block device
<coregrl> I've problem with my microphone on ubuntu lynx
<oCean__> Snarkster: so, you have to find ALL *.txt files in several directories?
<fastfwd> I already tried the Dutch channel and there's no solution there, furthermore, neither the documentation nor google have so far provided me with a solution
<hello-man> a3ist, but i do not want to set gmail or yahoo. I wanna make like outlook express mail. How can i do that?
<ActionParsnip> A3ist: I guess
<Snarkster> ocean yep
<Soyo> So I downloaded a file that has a space in the name... How can do anything with it from the command line? It stops after the first space. Example: Test Document.pdf It will say the folder Test does not exist
<coregrl> I can't record anything but it seemd recognized
<jrib> Snarkster: 65000 files at random?  or based on something...?
<onetinsoldier> Snarkster: you probably need to make a bash shell script
<Snarkster> jrib based on extension
<SwedeMike> Soyo: put "" around it
<rapha> guys i'd rly like to use my USB headset again, but nobody is responding to my bug report - what to do?
<fastfwd> Everyone just tells me it "should work", which it unfortuneately doesn't
<onetinsoldier> Snarkster: or perl, or whatever
<thedude42> astra-x, I wouldn't say it's unusable, just that no one has implemented it that I know of, but I don't see that being an impossible task
<jrib> Soyo: 'file with space', or file\ with\ space
<poop23> GeekSquid I'm teaching myself PHP&MySQL but my webhost is on the other side of the planet and often i lose connection to them, so it's nice to have something running locally
<guntbert> Soyo: or use <tab> completion
<a3ist> ActionParsnip, I agree that you can easily argue for it to go in either folder, but I think having an "Internet" folder is, in itself, kinda silly.  Its way too vague in this day and age to group programs that interact online.
<ubuntu__> m4tic: http://i41.tinypic.com/20h258p.png
<ActionParsnip> Snarkster mount the destination then something like: find . -iname "*.txt" -exec cp {} /path/to/dest
<jrib> Snarkster: well you can glob with something like **/*.txt or you can use find -name '*.txt', pick your poison
<ActionParsnip> A3ist: definately agree there
<Soyo> Thanks! Gonna try all three.
<duffydack> ActionParsnip,  ;\     :)
<astra-x> thedude42: thanks for the info, if you don't specify a keyfile, is there way (like fedora 11/12) to ask for keyphrase on boot?
<sebsebseb> fastfwd: I dont' know, ask again in a bit, and someone else may be able to help, or try the forums
<maximus__> ActionParsnip: Dont know if this helps, but my drive is a SATA drive..dont know how DMA affects it
<sebsebseb> !forums | fastfwd
<ubottu> fastfwd: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<ActionParsnip> Duffydack: gah!
<thedude42> poop23, is your ssh session locking up or something like that?
 * cori__AWAY is away: AWAY
<ActionParsnip> Maximus__: then its automagically set to on
<oCean__> !afk > cori__AWAY
<ubottu> cori__AWAY, please see my private message
<poop23> thedude42: "The server is not available" in browsers.
<mohjak> How to add otf fonts to ubuntu in order to work with open office 3.2?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | mahjak
<ubottu> mahjak: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Loshki> fastfwd: also try #firefox
<Soyo> tab completion FTW
<a3ist> ActionParsnip, I think a better way would be to organize "browsing" and "communication" functions separately, but that's probably getting off-topic.  I'm a UI/UX nerd though
<ActionParsnip> Soyo: its a pita here
<maximus__> ActionParsnip: mmmmm...so back to square one )= Any other suggestions?
<GeekSquid> poop23: why you needed it portable, idk, if you are running on your own computer, ... gksudo nautilus is your friend, when www-data:www-data are chown'd
<ActionParsnip> Maximus__: latest firmware in burner (risky)
<sebsebseb> LSD|Ninja: fastfwd  Offical Firefox channel on irc.mozilla.org
<Loshki> maximus__: what model is your burner, btw?
<poop23> GeekSquid: I guess my main question is this then: Why aren't there portableapps on linux yet :P
<sebsebseb> uh hat was meant to be sent to you Loshki the above
<thedude42> astra-x, by default that's what crypt-setup does, sets a passphrase.... you have like 10 key 'slots' for key material
<ActionParsnip> A3ist: tbh I launch everything from guake :)
<rapha> ActionParsnip: do you have any idea who i could get the right person to look at my USB headset bug report (it was broken by 10.04 and i'm suspecting it wasn't the only one)
<ubuntu__> m4tic: ?
<ubuntu__> Hello people I need help: I am talking from the Live CD because I am going to fresh install ubuntu, I installed gparted and deleted my sda1 partition, and now it became free space, the thing is than when i go to the install wizard and then choose the option "use the most free space avaliable" it tosses an error: "they are too much primary partitions, cannot continue". Help??
<poop23> GeekSquid: And isn't the binary program code compatible accross different distros anyway?
<maximus__> hoped it wouldnt come to that....model is HL-DT_ST DVDRAM GH20LS10
<ActionParsnip> Raphah: the bugs are reviewed with time
<joebodo> poop23, you can just put ubuntu on a usb thumb drive and everything is portable
<m4tic> ubuntu__ im here wait
<maximus__> and firmware version FL00
<rapha> ActionParsnip: okay, then i'll just wait
<Loshki> rapha: if you filed a bug report (good for you) someone will triage it and it will find the right person (eventually)...
<astra-x> thedude42: and is that the same thing as when the installer asks "would you like to encrypt your home directory?" or is that a cryptfs?
<poop23> joebodo: Library has BIOS locked down, lol
<rapha> Loshki: okay :)
<astra-x> thedude42: my only experience with encrypted filesystems is netbsd/openbsd
<thedude42> astra-x, so you can do something like yse a smart card in a secure location, but the smart card goes in a safe and when you leave the secure area you can use a passphrase to unlock the drive
<duffydack> maximus__, mine is a similar drive.. works ok
<desktop-newbie> i just installed Lucid on my Compaq 6820s laptop and but there is a problem with the graphics. The screen flickers a lot. can anyone help?
<sh1ny> poop23, stuff isnt portable, as far as distro builds go, because they're mostly not staticly build
<GeekSquid> poop23: due to linux's restrictive permissioning system, portable isn't possible... and no the binary is not cross compatible across different distros, because the libraries they call are different from one distro to another
<a3ist> ActionParsnip, I have a console embedded in my desktop too, but I like having AWN for managing open windows and launching quickly
<thedude42> astra-x, no, the home directory is the old loop device way of doing things
<joebodo> poop23, open it up and short out the bios reset jumper
<sh1ny> poop23, and you can't just take a binary from ubuntu and run it on redhat
<maxxx> maximus__ : LG !
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu__: use custom partitioning and set one partition as / and a much smaller one as /swap equal to the size of your ram if you have >2gb ram
<compaq> ubuntu's integration with proprietary is sweet
<poop23> joebodo: Lock. (the metal kind)
<Snarkster> i dont have any experience with -exec.. keeps telling me im missing an argument
<compaq> desktop-newbie, try changing the resolution
<maximus__> maxxx: yea LG...why? I all the pc's I sell i use LG coz i've never had one die on me
<ActionParsnip> A3ist: trued, I just tend to alt-tab as all I do is chat and browse ;)
<desktop-newbie> how?
<joebodo> poop23, blowtorch ?
<oCean__> Snarkster: see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/435127/
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip: I cannot resize linux swap
<Snarkster> let me RTFM and get back to ya
<nimrod10> When I resume back from suspend sometimes I get a black screen.(ubuntu 10.04 32bit ati radeon 3650hd) is there a fix for this ?
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip: its mounted
<poop23> joebodo: Armed security :P
<unop> Snarkster, what was the command you used?  does it have a \; at the end?
<astra-x> thedude42: rogertive, thanks for the fill-in
<maxxx> maximus__ : I am using the same work fine for me.
<kjele> ubuntu__: swapoff
<m4tic> ubuntu__ delete both the swap and extended. note that to delete the extended you have to first delete its swap, then move the sda3 to the far left, its goin to take about 5 minutes
<duffydack> maximus__, what trouble are you having
<thedude42> astra-x, you'd be getting LUKS if you used the installer manual partitioning to do a crypto volume
<GeekSquid> poop23: libraries in linux are files that are called by binaries that allow things like hardware to be accessed.... different kind of library
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu__: then you can use: sudo swapoff /swap
<Loshki> maximus__: got a spare sata port? If so, change ports and see if it helps. You never know...
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu__: look online for the swapoff syntax. Its something like that
<ubuntu__> m4tic: my sda3 its the partition with the home, sda1 is the one for the ubuntu programs
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu__: the livecd has spotted the swap space and started using it
<maximus__> duffydack: can read cd/dvd perfectly...but have never been able to burn...brasero or k3b or gnomebaker...)= been this way since i started with ubuntu 8.10
<poop23> GeekSquid: lol.... i know, but the library's one place I use my windows portableapps :P
<etate> what could cause the livecd to freeze when choosing an option? is there some way of getting a usable terminal from the livecd menu?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu__: so you will need to swapoff then unmount it
<unop> Snarkster,  find . -name "*.txt" -type f -exec cp -vi {} dest/ \;
<ActionParsnip> Unop: nice -type switch use ;)
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo swapoff /swap
<ubuntu__> swapoff: /swap: swapoff failed: No such file or directory
<Loshki> Snarkster: you need quotes round the {} i.e. '{}'
<compaq> maxiepax, what happens, I burn fine
<unop> Loshki, actually, no, you don't
<desktop-newbie> the screen flickers like crazy even in console mode. it renders the screen totally unreadable
<m4tic> ubuntu__ you currently have no sda1 since you deleted it, after moving sda3 to far left, create a swap next to it and try installing ubuntu on the free space
<maximus__> duffydack: all the burners report "wodim: A write error occured" and die within the first 100mb of writing. also k3b states " Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits." and says there's a permissions problem
<PennStateJoe74> i'm having some problems with my shift key not working during x11vnc sessions.  it's very annoying because i can only type a capital letter if i use caps lock, and i have no way of using secondary symbols such as the at symbol, unless i google 'at symbol' and then find one, and copy and paste it
<Loshki> unop: you don't? I always did? Aren't {} special characters to the shell?
<VirusTB> does ext3 allow file sizes larger than 4GB ??
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu__: like I said. Check online for correct syntax
<astra-x> thedude42: have you ever had /boot on an md with raid1?
<ojii> I installed SCIM on my lucid, but now in some apps (eclipse, flash, chrome, firefox) the keyboard stopps working in the middle of typing until I explicitely switch the input method to SCIM using right click menu. How can I tell all apps that they should just use SCIM?
<LjL> VirusTB: yes
<maximus__> Loshki: will give another sata port a try too
<ActionParsnip> Virustb: yes
<VirusTB> LjL,  ActionParsnip  up to what max file size does ext3 allow?
<duffydack> maximus__, mine isnt dvdram, its a HL-DT-ST' 'DVD+-RW GA31N  and works nearly perfect.. it worked 100% in beta lucid but in final it goes through the motions and looks as if its writing (to a dvd-rw) but its empty afterwards.. does ok for dvd-r and dvd+r tho..  this is with brasero mind.. growisofs works 100%
<Loshki> maximus__: a long shot, but harmless and easy to try...
<ActionParsnip> Virustb: the larget filesize is something stupendous
<astra-x> thedude42: failed
<astra-x> this pos machine must be changing uuid's
<LjL> VirusTB: i'm not sure, probably the size of a 64bit integer
<m4tic> ubuntu__ to turn off swap, right click the swap partition in gparted or system monitor in system>admin
<thedude42> astra-x, no, just fakeraid
<ActionParsnip> Virustb: wikipedia has an article on it
<unop> Loshki, only if you fill stuff up within {} - e.g. {0..1}  - also, newer shells don't have the problem you describe
<astra-x> thedude42: fakeraid are md devices
<astra-x> thedude42: softraid1 for boot
<thedude42> astra-x, negavitve
<Loshki> unop: learn something new every day, thanks...
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip: oh
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  lol ok.... well is it a good thing to install  a dual boot  Win7 on NTFS and Untun 10.04 on NTFS?? ( i want windows to be able to see my ubuntu files)
<ubuntu__> m4tic: oh ok
<ManDay> is it just me or is the youtube video player totally messed up in ubuntu?!?
<ManDay> it hardly works
<VirusTB> ManDay, just you..
<ManDay> cant even pause or play the video
<guntbert> VirusTB: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3#Size_limits
<m4tic> manday what happens
<astra-x> though i am still getting "/dev/mapper/array-root does not exist
<kjele> ManDay: using 64 bit?
<astra-x> damn
<duffydack> maximus__, try making an iso and then try growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=image.iso
<ManDay> kjele, yep
<ManDay> 64b indeed
<Snarkster> it does now
<maximus__> BRB after updating firmwware and changing sata port
<VirusTB> kjele,  im using 64bit, and youtube works fine for me ManDay
<jiffe> I have applied quotas to one of my filesystems, I changed the default grace period to 0 but existing users over quota still show a grace period of 6 days accoring to repquota, anyone know how I get those to show 0 now?
<ManDay> ppl warned me about it... someone said then that it works just fine
<lalla> how to view .so file
<ManDay> VirusTB, what package did you get?
<guntbert> VirusTB: bad idea
<m4tic> manday check your connection speed
<desktop-newbie> i can not execute any commands, the screen flickers like crazy and can not read it.
<thedude42> astra-x, fakeraid uses the block device driver for communicating with the onboard softraid controller, but the md devices are purely in the kernel module
<ManDay> m4tic, ?!
<VirusTB> guntbert,  so leave ubuntu on ext3 ???  but how can i get Win7 to sdee the partion in ext3  and read files from it?
<guntbert> !md5sum | etate did you check?
<ubottu> etate did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Snarkster> its working beautifully now, wanna thank you guys a whole lot.. next time your in phoenix beer is on me
<m4tic> its giving me probs 2
<maxxx> VirusTB : Vise-versa is possible.!
<kjele> ManDay: Try this ppa https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<karthik> hi .. echo karthikwork | sed 's/work/dontwork/' => karthikdontwork  ... how do I do  echo karthikwork | sed 's/^work/dontwork/'    ^=NOT   ....??
<duffydack> Ive also seen this added to fstab help some people out.   /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 iso9660,udf user,noauto 0 0 (obviously make sure /media/cdrom0 exists, and you might have to swap the iso9660,udf around also..)
<Snarkster> gtg. ttyl
<desktop-newbie> i think i it is a Lucid bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux/+bug/546827
<etate> guntbert: no, i will try burning a new CD but i doubt this is the problem
<lucid_lynx> is there a way to make a script run everytime a user logs on?
<ubuntu__> m4tic: thanks dude
<VirusTB> maxxx,  but can windows read ext3 ??
<guntbert> VirusTB: you don't need w7 to see the system files - you *can* have /home on another partition (even on NTFS, i guess)
<skrite99> any 64 bit users having trouble with quake engine based games?
<ubuntu__> m4tic: by the way whats the function of the linux-swap?
<astra-x> thedude42: oh i see, fakeraid and softraid differences. i thought ubuntu didn't support fakeraid, else i would just use that
<ManDay> kjele, ppa's bah...
<ManDay> :P
<guntbert> etate: please check the image before burning
<dancek> etate, burning a new cd doesn't help if the iso file is corrupt
<kudkillioughta> hey guys, i've got a few questions about media players and a2dp in ubuntu
<m4tic> ubuntu__ swap acts like a substitute for your RAM memory
<maxxx> VirusTB : Not a chance!
<kudkillioughta> specifically ubuntu netbook remix
<thedude42> astra-x, well, softraid is a term that seems to get thrown around.... usually ambiguity is removed by calling them 'fakeraid' and 'md raid'
<ruben-> The bitlbee fix has been released for maverick, can I get it for hardy too then?
<VirusTB> astra-x,  ohh RAID??  what u doing, i wanted to get my two 1TB HDD  on my dual boot system as one..
<kjele> ManDay: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-nonfree
<astra-x> softraid+lvm doesn't like to play ball too easily
<oCean__> !swap | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<astra-x> i haven't been able to find my lvm's on boot, nothing in /dev/mapper
<Pici> ruben-: You can try to see if it can get backported, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ubuntu__> thanks :)
<ruben-> thanks Pici.
<thedude42> astra-x, but I actually did a fakeraid install on a raid1, and it worked well until one of the disks dies.... then all I had to do was change the kernel image location and boot from the remaining good disk because the bad one was causing the system to hang
<m4tic> ubuntu__ how is the installation going?
<kudkillioughta> my netbook has a bluetooth dongle attached and i'm using a sony headunit in my car that supports a2dp, i was wondering if there's a media player that uses a2dp and actually recognizes the remote commands from my headunit (play, pause, next track, etc.)
<ubuntu__> m4tic: good
<astra-x> i might just have to create 4 md partitions and just forget about lvm
<etate> guntbert: okay i'll burn the cd again with a md5 checked iso
<ManDay> kjele, you sure it works? dont wanna mess up more than it already is - somone once mentioned a config setting that can fix certain problems too
<guntbert> etate: Good luck :-)
<astra-x> thedude42: yeah, this system needs performance, hence my desire for raid0
<neurochrome> maco, back again.. I've added the disk to fstab, but now on boot the drive is there on the desktop... I don;t want to turn off showing mounted disk altogether.. just for this particular disk.. any ideas?
<ManDay> kjele, am i required to uninstall the current flashplugin before i do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-nonfree
<gio> qualcuno?
<kjele> ManDay: It will do everything for you
<desktop-newbie> can anyone help this newbie?
<duffydack> ManDay, yup
<lengend> Is there any way I can download 9.10?
<gio> hallo
<jiffe> I have applied quotas to one of my filesystems, I changed the default grace period to 0 but existing users over quota still show a grace period of 6 days accoring to repquota, anyone know how I get those to show 0 now?
<thedude42> astra-x, well, if you want performance + low cost, build the raid 0 set in bios then install with fakeraid
<astra-x> i am guess i am going to try gentoo and see if that works, although it could be a problem with my board as i have card readers installed, and grub hates those
<lalla> how to view .so file
<ManDay> duffydack, yup?
<maxxx> lengend : torrent sites.
<m4tic> ubuntu__ good to hear, setting your /home to the far left is a good move since if you were to shrink it in the near future it won't have to be moved and will save you the risk of losing data and such
<astra-x> thedude42: i was going to do that, but debian-installer said that was unsupported
<lengend> Besides torrents? Like an http link?
<duffydack> ManDay, I`d uninstall, personally.. as it has all the ia32 rubbish with it as well..
<neurochrome> lengend, the ubuntu site?!
<thedude42> astra-x, yeah, in debian it's not supported
<kjele> ManDay: How did you install the current flash?
<clausclausclaus> penis
<clausclausclaus> penis
<clausclausclaus> penis
<FloodBot3> clausclausclaus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> clausclausclaus: not appropriate. stop or leave
<ManDay> kjele, erm just aptitude and the repos
<ManDay> nonfree
<VirusTB> clausclausclaus, Stop :D
<koanen_t> clausclausclaus: /j #fedora
<maco> neurochrome: there should be some way to mark a drive as being an internal one. thats what you need to do. somehow.
<lengend> Can't seem to find it there, but I wil search more...
<kjele> ManDay: The new one will uninstall the old one for you
<maco> koanen_t: dont do that
<thebruce> hey guys i have a question about the sound icon in the top status bar. mine is missing. how can i bring it back
<thedude42> astra-x, if you want a desktop system that's slick and fast then you are at an impass, but if you want a headless system then consider ubuntu server
<koanen_t> clausclausclaus: /j #fedora meet mr idiot called "ryan werber"
<ManDay> hm ill better take it the safe way but thanks
<maco> koanen_t: sharing the trolls around is no good
<neurochrome> maco, yeah, somehow ;0)  I read through the man for fstab.. nothing
<koanen_t> clausclausclaus: /j #fedora meet mr idiot called "nirik"
<ManDay> ill uninstall first
<astra-x> thedude42: thanks for the help, though i'd really like to know what is causing all my boot attempts to fail
<maco> koanen_t: STOP
<neurochrome> lengend, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Haegin> Hi, I'm getting some rather odd display artifacts on my second screen since updating a few days ago. anyone have any idea why? http://i.imgur.com/CMlQ1.png
<astra-x> thedude42: this is my workstation for testing thigns before they hit production, so run vmware and a lot of linux apps at a time
<ManDay> kjele, i dont even know the name of the current one - is it flashplugin installer?!
<lengend> Thanks neurochrome!!!
<kjele> ManDay: I am telling you. you can just install the new one. It will remove the old one. The package too.
<thedude42> astra-x, i have seen issues with the initrd not getting built right for funky configurations of the /boot location
<neurochrome> lengend, no worries.. next time just search google ;)
<astra-x> thedude42: yeah, that is why i've always liked bzImages as opposed to ramfs images
<ManDay> kjele, tried to get it from the PPA (after uninstalling flashplugin-installer :/ ) i get ... an error: E: Couldn't find package flashplugin64-nonfree
<kjele> ManDay: sudo apt-get flashplugin64-installer
<desktop-newbie> it seems this is the bug that is causing me grief: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/577460
<desktop-newbie> can anyone help me overcome this?
<agentgasmask> Hi all! My remotely connected employee can't ping my ip address. could there ISP have blocked it?
<astra-x> though i guess i could always stick /boot on a sata cf card, but i fear that may cause as many problems as it solves
<ManDay> kjele, you are a genius
<thedude42> astra-x, well, if you want you can try and install /boot on a CF card with an ide adapter
<m4tic> that's it, i'm hitting the sack! bye pippol
<etate> guntbert: i checked the md5sum of the iso that i used to burn the cd, its fine
<agentgasmask> m4tic: what time is it there?
<m4tic> its 21:40 in south africa
<kjele> ManDay: You need to restart the browser to take effect
<ManDay> my internet is AW-FULLY slow  - any idea how to figure out WHY? I assume its my WLAN connection but I'm not 100 sure. Only thing I'm certain of is that from my router on its blazing fast
<adeola0405> hello
<agentgasmask> m4tic: Ah, well best get to bed then! good night!
<ManDay> kjele, stop it ! im flattered by your igeniuity
<karthik> I know to remove all the tags we do   sed 's/<[^>]*>//g  ..   What if I had two characters following ^(not) ?  [^ab] would be OR.. how to do Negate+And
<guntbert> etate: good, now it makes sense to burn again :-)
<ManDay> restart firefox, gosh - thats so... :D
<ManDay> ;P
<kudkillioughta> what would you guys recommend, i have my laptop running ubuntu 10.04 and want to mess around with KDE, should i install kubuntu or just put KDE on the existing install?
<astra-x> thedude42: sata/ide doesn't matter, uuid's can change without warning. That is why i wish sata devices had universal id numbers like SAS
<neurochrome> ManDay, ipv6?
<adeola0405> I'm lookin for help with my sound in Lucid
<thedude42> ManDay, have you tried with a wired connection to see if it makes a difference?
<jiffe> I have applied quotas to one of my filesystems, I changed the default grace period to 0 but existing users over quota still show a grace period of 6 days accoring to repquota, anyone know how I get those to show 0 now?
<ManDay> neurochrome, nope
<ManDay> thedude42, no man i have no wires arround - but im 100% sure its not the router
<ManDay> it must be something in the air
<etate> guntbert: should i limit the speed or just leave it on max?
<Aji-Dahaka> I have a bluetooth headset with controls.  The pause button works when I am logged in, but when the screen is locked, I cannot use the pause button.  Is there a way to "fix" that?
<VCoolio> kudkillioughta: install kubuntu-desktop and choose from login; you'll have the same home folder and can switch whenever you want
<guntbert> etate: by all means - limit it
<thedude42> ManDay, well, if it might be your wireless card then you need some way to figure that out.... maybe try connecting to some other open network?
<ManDay> eh kjele works great ! thanks !
<Riviera> karthik: that's very tricky. Two strategies: Use a regex engine that supports non-greedy matching (you could use perl as a filter), convert the multi-byte patterns to single characters (after escaping those single characters), then use your original approach on that and undo the escaping. Also, there's channels like ##sed, #regex, #perl, etc.
<kjele> ManDay: Good it works
<adeola0405> hellooooooo
<neurochrome> ManDay, what chipset is your wifi card? Is the network protected?
<astra-x> thedude42: have you used 10.04 on fakeraid? ubuntu is getting angry and is not able to partition
<dlyneswork> Are there any recent updates to wireshark for ubuntu jaunty?  It only seems to ship with a crusty old 1.07 version
<Riviera> karthik: And: For handling data like xml and html, there often are better ways.
<ManDay> thedude42, im even kind of confidedt that it IS my wifi card (which is rather a piece of junk) - but i wonder whether i can help it - neurochrome
<thedude42> astra-x, i was suggesting the CF card so you could get the rest of the install in the md0, and the md0 doesn't need to have the boot sector
<ManDay> neurochrome, yep WPA2 the card is -- dunno. removed the plastic cover
<dlyneswork> And for various reasons, not the least of which is nfs, we can't jump to 9.1 or 10.04
<ManDay> its some cheap one
<ManDay> ah wait i remember the company is called HAMA neurochrome
<thedude42> ManDay, yeah, depends what kind of card it is, you may have options to tweak it
<Vital{ReBorN}> Hey, Is there anyway to establish a dialup connection, Without using something like wvdial that awaits you to try and access a webpage? I can't use any applications
<neurochrome> ManDay, just sudo lshw   -- and sudo lspci  -- pleaes
<bonnyM> hi
<ManDay> thedude42, i would prefer a way of figuring that out the analytical way and not try out random tweaks
<dlyneswork> Vital{ReBorN}, you're wanting to use the command line?
<Vital{ReBorN}> Anything
<Vital{ReBorN}> Er
<karthik> Riviera: okay . I ll try #sed / #regex .. thanks
<Vital{ReBorN}> I wanna mainly get on pidgin
<dlyneswork> Vital{ReBorN}, ah...so you do have a gui....you just said you can't use any applications
<thedude42> astra-x, I had 9.10 on fakeraid install of server, and I have no reason to doubt 10.04 would have any issues.... all my problems with 10.04 I have had thus far are related to nvidia drivers, and stuff that I knew could cause issues (ie virtualbox and kvm living side by side)
<ManDay> neurochrome, lshw, hey didnt know this one! cool
<neurochrome> ManDay, you need to find out the chipset... lshw (list hardware) and lspci will give you a breakdown about hardware
<neurochrome> ManDay, welcome to linux
<ManDay> ...
<Vital{ReBorN}> dlyneswork, Well I mean only apps that use the internet, Like pidgin, bittorrent clients, IRC.. wetc
<Vital{ReBorN}> etc*
<ManDay> i just dont keep a list of a million tools in my head
<neurochrome> ManDay, is it a broadcom by chance? -- do sudo lshw -class network
<ManDay> but thanks for the welcome - a little late that comes but eh.
<thedude42> ManDay, well the problem is that most wireless cards are implemented with driver-loaded firmware and so the tools you may have are highly dependant on your card manufacturer
<Vital{ReBorN}> But I can connect with wvdial, and gnome-ppp but all I can use is software manager and firefox
<dlyneswork> Vital{ReBorN}, apt-get install diald
<desktop-newbie> Compaq 6820s with ATI Mobility Radeon X1350
<neurochrome> ManDay, this is basics, but nevermind ;)
<dlyneswork> Vital{ReBorN}, it's a dial on demand daemon for ppp and slipo
<dlyneswork> Vital{ReBorN}, it's a dial on demand daemon for ppp and slip
<ManDay> neurochrome, lspci is basics
<astra-x> thedude42: yeah i don't even know how to debug this, i don't really get an error message other than "fail"
<ManDay> lshw never needed it
<dlyneswork> Vital{ReBorN}, it's just a pain in the ass to use...you'll have to edit some text files to configure it
<handjob> Hi all. I just installed 10.04 on friend's laptop (emachine 620) and I can't get local internet connection to work. It's not detected by network manager which is kind a strange since desktop runing ubuntu does not have any problem with it.
<neurochrome> ManDay, lspci is very handy though!
<Vital{ReBorN}> dlyneswork- Uh, Dial on demand, Like it waits for me to access something then retrieves it? like gnome-ppp?
<neurochrome> ManDay, sooo... what is the results of lshw - class network
<neurochrome> s/- class/-class
<abstrakt> where can i download Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<adeola0405> hello
<dlyneswork> Vital{ReBorN}, it monitors your dialup internet connection, and when it goes down, automatically dials back up to reconnect you
<ManDay> neurochrome, gotta disappoint you, lshw is as telling as /dev/zero
<maximus_> new sata port and new firmware....same issue )= However i did find that i can write data disks fine, but audio cd's fail after writing the first track or 2
<neurochrome> abstrakt, search google its about the thrid link down
<ManDay> neurochrome, i can paste it for you, see yourself
<adeola0405> i need help fixing my sound in Lucid
<dlyneswork> Vital{ReBorN}, basically, it's a SLIP/PPP client
<thedude42> astra-x, well if you want to give it a  shot, 10.04 will definitely detect the raid controller and give you the option to install on that
<Vital{ReBorN}> So
<neurochrome> ManDay,  ok ... did you run it as super-user?
<alket1> why OpenSuse has 4GB Iso and Ubuntu has just 700 MB ?
<ManDay> neuro_damage, http://codepad.org/Wnxgydb1
<neurochrome> abstrakt, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Vital{ReBorN}> dlyneswork, It keeps me connected at all times, rather then wait for me to browse the web?
<Vital{ReBorN}> just like DSL would?
<dlyneswork> Vital{ReBorN}, You're not on dialup?  You're on DSL?
<Vital{ReBorN}> Nope, I'm on dialup
<agentgasmask> what would cause my ip to not be ping-able but I can use the internet?
<erUSUL> alket1: ubuntu desings the iso to fit in a CD-R
<thedude42> alket1, because opensuse includes a lot of extra things that ubuntu assumes you will get from the repos online
<etate> guntbert: didn't make a difference :-(
<dlyneswork> Vital{ReBorN}, why would you have to browse the web to trigger a connection?
<Vital{ReBorN}> but I want it to stay connected at all times like dsl would, rather then wait for me to browse the web and retrieve it
<neurochrome> ManDay, possibly a realtek,  you'll need to get the code from lspci to be sure
<abstrakt> agentgasmask, does your IP start with 192 ?
<dlyneswork> Vital{ReBorN}, that sounds like something stupid microsoft would make you do
<Vital{ReBorN}> dlyneswork, I don't know, wvdial and gnome-ppp seems like that's what they do
<etate> still gets stuck at the livecd screen after pressing a key and getting to the menu :'(
<dlyneswork> Vital{ReBorN}, diald doesn't do that
<agentgasmask> abstrakt: no, it's the outside one, I have a static address
<dlyneswork> Vital{ReBorN}, it attempts to maintain a constant connection
<Vital{ReBorN}> dlyneswork, Okay thanks, I'm gonna reboot in linux and try it, I'll come back and let you know how it goes
<U-b-u-n-t-u> my cd rom isnt working since upgrading to 10.04 what can be done about it
<dlyneswork> Vital{ReBorN}, as long as your isp doesn't have any timeouts
<etate> the hardrive LED blinks and the cd drive seems to have some activity, but it just doesn't progress from there
<thedude42> agentgasmask: firewall
<agentgasmask> thedude42: even for just pining?
<joebodo> agentgasmask, icmp has to be allowed through firewall
<xerox1> just created a live usb stick with unetbootin; didn't seem to work, so i would like to look at the content of the stick: now i can't mount the stick any more...
<dlyneswork> Vital{ReBorN}, you might need to cruise the net, or check out the documentation on diald to figure out how to configure it...and i'm at work, so I don't have the time to teach you how to use it
<guntbert> etate: do you get the menu where you can choose "test without changing"  "install" "check..." ?
<thedude42> agentgasmask, drop means drop
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: Are you sure it is not defected?
<dlyneswork> Does anyone know if I can install a debian wireshark backport?  Jaunty doesn't seem to have one
<agentgasmask> thedude42: what do you mean "drop"
<etate> guntbert: no, i have to press a key then i get a language menu, then a menu with "Try ubuntu before installing" "Install ubuntu ... etc"
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kjele, when I put a cd in it does nothing when I try to click on it in "computer" I can't open it etc
<ManDay> neurochrome, its not a realtek
<thedude42> agentgasmask, drop packets... the default drop policy on ufw is drop, i believe
<ManDay> its HAMA
<etate> guntbert: if i select any of the options the hard drive and cd drive spin, and then nothing happens
<b01i> Hello, I bougth a HP Prolaint ML150G6 server, and I want to install Ubuntu server on it.  In the HP list of supported linux S.O for this model (ML150G6) say Suse Enterprise or RedHat Enterprise.  Someone knows if is posible to install Ubuntu in this HP model (ML150G6)?
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: Have you tried to put a livecd and check if it works there?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kjele, that works
<thedude42> agentgasmask, sorry, that was ambiguous... the default policy is drop, is what I meant to say
<neurochrome> ManDay, on the left-hand side there will be a alpha-numeric code like "00:1d.7" which will tell you the exact hardware "0000:00:1d.7"
<erUSUL> b01i: #ubuntu-server
<agentgasmask> thedude42: ok, I'll check the settings
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kjele, ill try a music cd too
<guntbert> etate: that was what I was referring to - badly worded --- that issue is really strange
<neurochrome> ManDay, are you 100% sure?
<agentgasmask> joebodo: what is icmp?
<unclemantis> what is the easiest way to upgrade 8.10?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kjele, actually I am not sure live cd works since I install via upgrade
<joebodo> agentgasmask, protocol for ping
<neurochrome> ManDay, try installing hardinfo, as that is a GUI based tool that gives you a complete breakdown of your system
<greezmunkey> Internet Control Message(ing) Protocol
<agentgasmask> joebodo: ok, thanks
<neurochrome> !hardinfo
<SwedeMike> unclemantis: you have two choices, upgrade step by step, or re-install from scratch.
<guntbert> etate: rereading your statement one thing comes to my mind: a CD drive gone bad
<joebodo> agentgasmask, if you are looking in router configuration, it should have an option to allow icmp traffic
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: Do you have an old livecd?
<Jordan_U> unclemantis: Why do you want to upgrade to such an old version? The current release is 10.04.
<thedude42> !ufw > agentgasmask
<unclemantis> blah, can't do a reinstall, i have stuff on there that has taken me months to get the way i wanted.... MySQL, etc..
<ubottu> agentgasmask, please see my private message
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kjele, actually just tried live cd and a music cd and nothing happen
<etate> guntbert: indeed, i've been looking for a solution on the net for hours, and most point to a graphics problem, something to do with the driver being out of synch. However, i tried the fixes in launchpad and on the forums but nothing has worked so far.
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: ok
<b01i> erUSUL:  when i try with ubuntu server cd, an error occur:  no common cd-rom drive was detected
<unclemantis> I ment to say FROM 8.10 TO 10.04
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: Can you open a terminal and type "gksudo /etc/fstab"
<ojii> I installed SCIM on my lucid, but now in some apps (eclipse, flash, chrome, firefox) the keyboard stopps working in the middle of typing until I explicitely switch the input method to SCIM using right click menu. How can I tell all apps that they should just use SCIM?
<guntbert> etate: how about testing it in another machine?
<b01i> Maybe isn't an ubuntu think, but i dont know what can i do...
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kjele, done
<etate> guntbert: okay i'll test it on here and get back to you once i find out if it works
<etate> brb in 5 mins
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: save and close it
<adeola0405> No sound from my HP desktop, lspci gives audio card: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02). I'm running Lucid
<adeola0405> can anyone help
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: Sorry
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: Add this add the bottom "/dev/cdrom  /media/cdrom  auto  ro,noauto,user,exec  0 0"
<joebodo> !sound | adeola0405
<ubottu> adeola0405: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<agentgasmask> ubottu: sorry, kinda new to irc, I'm on irssi, do you know how I do that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: Without the quotes
<unclemantis> so how do i upgrade to the recent version? I have a Rackspace Cloud Server
<AhmedBH> hi, i wanna ask that can i install ubuntu on a macbook pro 17" ? without any third party application involving the installation but right from a bootup ?
<pynchon> ?DCC SEND "GayNiggerAssociationofAmerica" 0 0 0
<rooster14> HIII
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<dlyneswork> Can debian packages be installed on jaunty?  How about karmic packages on jaunty?
<rooster14> HI please
<aquilotto> hi all
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kjele, done
<koanen_t> Måste-Gå-Å-Bajsa-BRB :)
<erUSUL> dlyneswork: better not to mix repos/deb packages
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: save the file and check if you cdrom works now
<aquilotto> there is someone italian?
<onetinsoldier> unclemantis: if you running 8.10, you'd have to upgrade one version at a time all the way to 10.04. you'd need to be running 8.04 in order to upgrade straight to 10.04
<erUSUL> !it | aquilotto
<ubottu> aquilotto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mneptok> !it > aquilotto
<ubottu> aquilotto, please see my private message
<unclemantis> damn it that sucks
<onetinsoldier> yeah
<unclemantis> where do i go to read how to do this?
<dlyneswork> erUSUL, So I guess my only solution is to download wireshark sources, compile and install (after removing wireshark packages)?
<mneptok> erUSUL: ai caralho.
<rooster14> привет всем
<rooster14> !!
<etate> guntbert: yeah it loads on this computer
<rooster14> питухи
<dlyneswork> erUSUL, the wireshark on jaunty is ancient....that's why I'm having to do this
<mneptok> !ru | rooster14
<ubottu> rooster14: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erUSUL> !backports | dlyneswork
<ubottu> dlyneswork: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<onetinsoldier> unclemantis: not sure. there may be a guide, but you pretty must just run... sudo update-manager -c
<erUSUL> dlyneswork: also check out !ppa
<rooster14> ПИТУХИ В ЧЯТЕ
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: Does it work?
<dlyneswork> erUSUL, no backports for it for jaunty...only karmic
<rooster14> ГАГАГ
<FloodBot3> rooster14: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> rooster14: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> rooster14: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rooster14> ПЕТУШНЯ
<dlyneswork> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<guntbert> etate: then it seems to be a hardware problem - my guess: 1) CD, 2) RAM
<luis_> I need a simple sound recorder that works from a terminal, thanks
<unclemantis> floodbot it flooding LOL
<dlyneswork> erUSUL, thanks....didn't know about that
<unclemantis> so just keep typing sudo update-manager -c
<etate> guntbert: isn't there some ramfs that gets loaded at some point in booting the livecd?
<donavan01> any one know if there is a way to keep ubuntu from asking for my password everytime I update or ‌install a new program ?
<xerox1> fdisk -l does not list my usb stick; what can i do?
<neurochrome> manday, post results of lspci -nn
<guntbert> etate: yes, I think so
<etate> guntbert: the computer i'm talking about has ben iffy installing the previous version of ubuntu too - but i managed to get sabayon installed
<Condoulo> is there any reason as to why I cannot move a panel (gnome-panel) over to my second monitor? I had no issue doing this in 9.10 (with GNOME 2.28), but can't seem to do this in Ubuntu 10.04 (GNOME 2.30)
<etate> guntbert: well, the previous version installed fine but wouldn't load correctly after boot
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: If not then you need to make the folder "sudo mkdir -p /media/cdrom"
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kjele, nothing
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<ManDay> neurochrome, http://codepad.org/mQdZtwzT
<guntbert> etate: to test the RAM: there are several live CDs with memtest, I guess it could be even put onto an usb stick
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok I changed fstab and issued the command to make the dir with sudo mkdir -p /media/cdrom
<U-b-u-n-t-u> nothing
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: type mount and pastebin it for me
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<etate> guntbert: i'll run memtest86 on it and see what happens
<etate> guntbert: thing is if the ram was broken i would have expected some form of corruption in the past whilst using it
<neurochrome> ManDay, looks like your wifi card isn't supported that well at all http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457947
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kjele, http://paste.ubuntu.com/435149/
<guntbert> etate: be sure to let at least one pass complete (only the later tests do get the nasty errors :-))
<Guest77675> after upgrade cursor doesn't display itself on screen.  i can get it back by running display properties and selecting anything..is there anyway to reconfigure X automatically?
<Condoulo> So any reason why I can't get a panel to my second monitor properly in GNOME 2.30 in UBuntu 10.04?
<Gletob> Can anyone help me out I'm trying to get my friend's wifi working from here it's a BCM4318 PCI and he just installed ubuntu, and has no way to get internet access in ubuntu.
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: And what do wodim --devices says?
<v0lksman> dual screen setup.  in karmic my desktop wall paper would stretch across both screens.  in lucid each monitor gets its own copy of the wallpaper...anyway to set a different wall paper per screen?
<guntbert> etate: I think you made a fine observation with your statement about a ramdisk ...
<neurochrome> Gletob, try madwifi
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kjele, wodim: Overview of accessible drives (0 found) :
<greezmunkey> v0lksman: I think you need compiz to do that...
<tamir> Hi
<Condoulo> v0lksman, as far as I know that function isn't in GNOME by default
<v0lksman> greezmunkey, yes...compiz is installed and running
<tamir> can i speak my problem here ?
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: That is very bad.
<neurochrome> !ask | tamir
<ubottu> tamir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unclemantis> i have a new friend that I will have upgrade the server.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kjele, thats my luck
<paddy> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=hQ0ub3qK,  I have this wierd problem where I can access only one row of a table, you will see what i mean if you look at the output
<unclemantis> Thanks folks
<zaida>  ho appena installato ubuntu lucid e non riesco a far funzionare il microfono potete trovare la descrizione del mio hardware e i livelli del mio mixer a questo indirizzo http://nopaste.info/f9c64cefff.html  comunque premetto che ho due schede audio e con nessuna delle due risco a far funzionare il microfono mentre con entrambe riesco a far funzionare perfettamente audio e dolbysurround
<Condoulo> GNOME's support for dual-monitor configs in terms of stuff like wallpaper and Panels
<kjele> U-b-u-n-t-u: You might check if the hardware is faulty. See if the plug is connected correctly and that the bios detect it.
<zaida> sorry
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kjele,  ok
<neurochrome> zaida, no worries!
<razass> Hi I had vista and ubuntu on a dual boot but when I upgraded vista to 7 it erased the bootloader.....do I need to re-install ubuntu or can I fix this some how?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> brb
<guntbert> !it | zaida
<ubottu> zaida: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<joebodo> !grub | razass
<ubottu> razass: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<neurochrome> razass, you need to install grub from a livecd
<dlyneswork> erUSUL, Perfect...got a bleeding edge svn version, but at least it's better than something that doesn't work period, because it's so old :)
<razass> ok this iwas ubuntu 10.04
<erUSUL> dlyneswork: glad it worked for you
<hendrixski> anybody know how to read the result of a cost estimate using "complexity points" and has 4 numbers at the total cost, which doesn't make much sense?
<tamir> ok - i want to watch a .mkv with softsubs from right to left... i tried : totem vlc MPlayer SMPlayer with no luck
<razass> does it stll use grub?
<wrapster> im unable to play any  youtube videos.. i just reinstalled my machine..
<neurochrome> razass, yes grub2
<hendrixski> or even which IRC channel I might go to that someone could know?
<wrapster> i know im missing some pkg.. not sure what it is...
<duffydack> razass, boot livecd/usb and do sudo grub-install /dev/sda (if its sda)
<wrapster> can anyone pls tell me.
<lamefun> wewt :D
<lamefun> hello
<razass> thanks
<Condoulo> Is there any reason why in Ubuntu 10.04 using GNOME 2.30, I cannot create/drag over a panel to my second monitor?
<neurochrome> hendrixski, this is the IRC channel for an operating system... ;)
<Gletob> neurochrome, I thought that was for Atheros?
<costre> wrapster, install flashplugin-nonfree
<Dev^Null> hey all I am trying to install inb and outb but I cannot figure out what package there are in anyone have any idea
<hendrixski> neurochrome, I know, it's also the first one that opens up when I open IRC, so I figured someone could direct me to the right channel
<neurochrome> Gletob, certain broadcom chipsets yes....  You'd have to double check
<Dev^Null> I am running 9.10
<guntbert> hendrixski: #freenode is the general help channel of this network
<neurochrome> hendrixski, erm, no
<hendrixski> guntbert, ah, good to know
<thedude42> Condoulo, i installed 9.04 on this box, upgreded to 9.10 and 10.04, and that functionality never existed for me... is there a chance you had to do something to get that working in the first place?
<poop23> how do i open LZO file
<poop23> gui-based preferably
<eshi> is the 64 bit lucid release noticeably faster than the 32-bit version?
<Condoulo> thedude42, Didn't have to do anything. In 9.10/GNOME 2.28, I just had to create a panel on my main monitor, un-expand it, and then I was able to drag it from monitor 0 to monitor 1. Now I can't even do that.
<Gletob> neurochrome, I don't think madwifi will work
<a3ist> Condoulo, do you have nvidia-settings?  You need to run them in a TwinView configuration, not as separate X screens
<etate> guntbert: I think I just embarked on a lengthy process, this memtest86 may take the better part of my life to complete :-)
<Condoulo> a3ist, I'm using fglrx.
<tamir> i use ubuntu 10.04 and I want to watch a .mkv with softsubs from right to left... i tried : totem vlc MPlayer SMPlayer with no luck Im pretty sure i got it working on 9.10 cant remember how ...
 * Condoulo is on AT.
<Gletob> Can anyone help me out I'm trying to get my friend's wifi working from here it's a BCM4318 PCI and he just installed ubuntu, and has no way to get internet access in ubuntu.
<v0lksman> if I figure out how to setup compiz to have a different background per desktop does it still have a bug that kills desktop icons
<v0lksman> ?
<donavan01> i used WUBI to install 10.04 in windows 7 is there a way to get access to my windows files ?
<lamefun> uh.... same Nautilus bug like in ArchLinux :(
<acicula> etate it runs increasingly more complex test, it can take a looong time to do them all
<neurochrome> Condoulo, yes because you need to tell the panel to no stretch then drag it.. I have no idea why Gnome devs have been smoking wacky shit recently
<guntbert> etate: sorry - forgot to mention that - but you can safely let it run over night, it will record any errors
<thedude42> Condoulo, odd, I just did exactly that and it works fine
<ManDay> neurochrome, hm thanks. so you suggest that this is the cause for my netspeed being so slow at many times?
<soreau> v0lksman: It's not a bug, it's just that compiz (rightfully) does not do a file managers of drawing icons
<Condoulo> neurochrome, I'm personally on the verge of going to XFCE.
<neurochrome> ManDay, more than likely
<Condoulo> thedude42, what graphics do you have?
<etate> acicula, guntbert: is it supposed to return 0 errors or are a few errors acceptable?
<neurochrome> Condoulo, I'm lost as to where to go next
<soreau> v0lksman: Also, a desktop without icons is much cleaner looking IMHO
<mohjak> After Upgrading to 10.04 I can't start vuze anymore how to start it again?
<thedude42> Condoulo, nvidia, but it also works on my laptop with an ati card
<neurochrome> Condoulo, gnome is/was my favourite, but they're starting to treat users like idiots
<v0lksman> soreau, is there a way to force it?  I use my desktop icons to remind me what I'm doing... :)
<guntbert> etate: I usually get 0 errors - I never kept a stick which had errors
<ManDay> neurochrome, ok, i shouldnt have bought a wifi card that was in a box with plastic watches and fake sunglasses...
<ManDay> i think
<kjele> soreau: You can disable the desktop icons if you like that
<Condoulo> thedude42, Weird. =/ this is driving me nuts because I can't to create a panel on my second monitor to have two taskbars.
<soreau> v0lksman: Force what? Compiz Does Not do any icons
<neurochrome> ManDay, lol, perhaps not
<etate> guntbert: okay so if any errors occur then the ram is bad, good to know
<neurochrome> ManDay, linux emporium is a great palce for compatible cards
<thedude42> Condoulo, try disabling compiz?
<Gletob> Can anyone help me out I'm trying to get my friend's wifi working from here it's a BCM4318 PCI and he just installed ubuntu, and has no way to get internet access in ubuntu.
<ManDay> neurochrome, empori-what?
<neurochrome> Condoulo, do as I said
<a3ist> Condoulo, here's a pastebin of my working xorg.conf.  I run two monitors with the desktop stretching across both so I can drag things around:      http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hKZJ3cM4
<v0lksman> soreau, ok compiz doesn't do it but is there a way to get the icons to display over compiz backgrounds?
<soreau> kjele: v0lksman is the one with the problem, I already have my linux installs configured
<joebodo> mohjak, try starting it from command line - you may have java issues
<duffydack> I use compiz scale to remind me what Im doing.
<Condoulo> neurochrome, lately both KDE and XFCE have been looking attractive to me. And both have much more configuration options for dual monitors.
<neurochrome> ManDay, linuxemporium
<Condoulo> thedude42, I tried disabling compiz.
<timyeung> hey I have a 250gb external harddrive. every time I plug it in and try to put files onto it it tells me it is read-only. So I am trying to reformat it using gparted but it keeps telling me I am getting some error. Any Ideas/??
<Condoulo> neurochrome, lemme scroll up quick. o_O
<soreau> v0lksman: There was some hack to do it in the past but that has long been destroyed by nautilus and/or libeel changes
<greezmunkey> etate: also, it's good to power down, and reseat things prior to running a memtest :0
 * Cayzer testing irc 
<Condoulo> neurochrome, thats what I tried doing. Un-expanding the panel when I create it, and then I try dragging it, and it won't let me drag the panel.
<v0lksman> soreau, damn...I hate the way lucid is displaying my background...
<guntbert> etate: mostly there are either no errors or many :-)
<neurochrome> condoulo go into panel prefs by right clicking it then select the don't stretch option (or w/e)
<ManDay> neurochrome, never heard of it - what is it good for?
<BeWolF> lol Cayzer
<joebodo> timyeung, do you dual boot with windows using the external drive ?
<a3ist> Condoulo, check out my pastebin and look at the section for "Screen" which enumerates the Twinview options necessary to combine the screens as one desktop
 * Cayzer is leaving 
<neurochrome> ManDay, it ash a list of hardware that works with linux
<BeWolF> ^^
<kjele> soreau: Do you have a beautiful wallpaper?
<Cayzer> leave
<neurochrome> ManDay, *has
<Condoulo> neurochrome, you mean unchecking Expand, right?
<Condoulo> a3ist, isn't Twin-view an nVidia option though?
<neurochrome> Condoulo, yeah - for some reason I can't do it right now!?
<a3ist> Condoulo, I honestly have no idea :p
<neurochrome> Condoulo, now grab the edges and you can move it
<Condoulo> neurochrome, thats exactly what I'm having a problem with.
<ManDay> neurochrome, right im fine so far. nothing out of the ordinary here. amd64 and ps35 is nothing that a normal distro wouldnt handle out of the box
<neurochrome> Condoulo, what you can't go to preferences?
<xorwhy> My mouse movement is jerky and choppy.
<vlt> Hello. I'm trying to setup pidgin on Ubuntu and am looking for someone using it with gmail's XMPP for video calls successfully (willing to test my connection for a few seconds). Anyone?
<ManDay> just that cheap wifi card is not that good of a deal
<Condoulo> neurochrome, no, I can go into preferences. What I've been trying to do is drag the panel over (with the edges once its not expanded).
<neurochrome> manday, I'm talking about a site that can sell you a wifi card that works
<HouseKatZe> lol
<fosco_> buenas
<aha> salesman detected!
<koanen_t> guntbert!!!
<neurochrome> Condoulo, why can't we go to preferences, has it been removed?
<timyeung> joebodo, no i am just using it for backup
<Condoulo> I changed a setting in ATI CCC. I'll brb.
<kjele> vlt: Can't you just make two account and test it yourself?
<Energetic> somehow, i fail to create a bootable usb device. Iv tried LinuxLive USB Creator 2.5, Unetbootin and MultiBootIso
<williams> #kubuntu
<Energetic> Anything I may be forgetting?
<timyeung> joebodo, gparted lists it as ms filesystem....
<vlt> kjele: Only have one camera :(
<koanen_t> williams: kde is gay
<williams> what?
<kjele> vlt: That is bad then. :(
<nexsja> 'ello. I have a weird problem. I'm connecting to one server using putty and an rsa key. I try to connect to that same server but only using a password - nothing happens. When i change the password and try again - nothing happens again. I just get Access denied. Why?
<koanen_t> williams: Its shitcrap and horMoSlyr My Friend
<Dev^Null> anyone know what package to find inb and outb on ubuntu 9.10
<eipi-1_> anyone else got the problem that gnome-panel is visible while impress presentation mode?
<erUSUL> !find outb
<joebodo> timyeung, i remember seeing this discussed before, if you cant get an answer here - you might want to google: mount read only usb drive
<ubottu> File outb found in aft, ampache, asterisk-sounds-extra, avr-libc, awesome (and 66 others)
<williams> #ubuntu spanish
<koanen_t> Jaevvla Shiiit asso
<williams> please
<erUSUL> !es | williams
<ubottu> williams: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<neurochrome> Condoulo, ooops I'd locked down the panel! haha!  I can drag mine about now
<vlt> kjele: And I want to make sure it works between two machines even behind NAT routers. This is hard to test locally ;-)
<mohjak> joebodo I have just started vuze from the terminal it gave me a warning that swt is not found do you know about this?
<williams> join #ubuntu-es
<ded> What's an easy way to upgrade automatically giving the default answer to all questions?
<neurochrome> Condoulo so can you drag it around on the first monitor but not the second?
<raymondjtoth> how you do restart x in ubuntu 10.04
<raymondjtoth> ?
<joebodo> mohjak, swt is what it uses for the UI components
<timyeung> joebodo, thanks for the keywords....
<nexsja> umm.. anybody? :/
<caseyw> Is there a better way to downgrade PHP to 5.2 in 10.4 than: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9080474&postcount=7
<erUSUL> !dontzap | raymondjtoth
<ubottu> raymondjtoth: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<timyeung> hey I have a 250gb external harddrive. every time I plug it in and try to put files onto it it tells me it is read-only. So I am trying to reformat it using gparted but it keeps telling me I am getting some error. Any Ideas/??
<wng-> is there a way to edit the GNOME menus from the command line?
<g0tcha> hmm how can i install kernel modules?
<ded> raymondjtoth: logout and back in?
<kjele> vlt: Without portforward you will not get anything
<neurochrome> raymondjtoth, ctrl+alt+sys-req-k
<mohjak> joebodo should I reinstall java in order to solve this problem?
<joebodo> mohjak, how did you install vuze initially ?
<nimrod10> !ti
<nimrod10> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> wng-: sure, are you the masochistic type?
<neurochrome> raymondjtoth, ctrl + alt + sysreq + K
<mohjak> joebodo I installed it using synaptic I guess
<williams> Please, does anyone can tell me how to enter the Ubuntu IRC channel in Spanish?
<DavidTruby> i have a problem with sound on ubuntu 10.04, the only sounds that work are the system sounds and rhythmbox, I cannot get any other application (media players, web browsers, etc.) to produce any sounds at all
<joebodo> mohjak, then i believe the command is apt-get install --reinstall vuze
<jrib> williams: /join #ubuntu-es
<aaroncampbell_> I'm trying to share files back and forth between Ubuntu and Windows 7.  I can see my Ubuntu files from the Windows 7 machine, but not the other way around.
<erUSUL> g0tcha: many come already installed by default in the kernel package
<joebodo> mohjak, you can also try java --version to see if that is installed correctly
<handjob> What is the command to activate gui tool that lets You switch between alsa and pulse?
<raymondjtoth> deb im trying to reconfig since didnt have a xorg.conf, azm gave me site how to do it but tell me in one comand after i hit alt+f1
<aaroncampbell_> However, my other Windows machines (XP & Vista) can see the files on the Windows 7 machine fine
<g0tcha> erUSUL, i want to uninstall vmware kernel moduls
<raymondjtoth> to do a restart x
<raymondjtoth> in comand line
<neurochrome> handjob, gstreamer-properties
<ded> wng-: Look at man gconftool
<ded> wng-: I haven't used it but I've been meaning to.
<raymondjtoth> neurochrome,  im doing it in command window how i run the restar x
<jrib> wng-: that was an honest question.  There's no nice tool that I know of.  You'd have to read the freedesktop specs on menus and .desktop files I assume.  Peruse alacarte's source too if you want
<handjob> neurochrome: Thank You.
<jrib> ded: menus aren't stored in gconf
<handjob> Bye.
<adeola04052> hello
<neurochrome> raymondjtoth, sudo pkill X
<tripelb> Question re gparted. I have a disk that's NTFS and it has over a Gig of stuff on it (I added more to make sure it showed) on a 40G disk. I cant see anything "colored" in Gparted and there is a dash -- in both Used and Unused. There is also a brown triangle with  ! in it by the /dev/sdb1  --- What's going on? Why cant gparted see it?  ((I'm trying to learn how to repartition a drive that's had windows xp installed on it, as a dry run.))
<timyeung> hey I have a 250gb external harddrive. every time I plug it in and try to put files onto it it tells me it is read-only. So I am trying to reformat it using gparted but it keeps telling me I am getting some error. Any Ideas/??
<erUSUL> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<kjele> wng-: alacarte
<ded> jrib: ok, noted.
<adeola04052> I have an HP Desktop with no sound in Lucid. lspci registers audio as : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<neurochrome> timyeung, and the error is?
<ForgeAus> is software centre based off packagekit?
<Condoulo> I changed a setting in CCC, and now I'm able to drag a panel over to my second monitor! :D
<kjele> wng-: But if you really want to edit from the command line it is a bit of hard. You need to edit some files in ~/.local/share/application and ~/.config
<Condoulo> Although, I just wish they would make it easy and painless like they do in XFCE.
<timyeung> neurochrome, i didn't unmount. I will try again
<neurochrome> tripelb, have you installed the ntfsprogs package?
<wng-> kjele: thanks
 * ForgeAus <3 wubi!
<neurochrome> gotta go folks, have fun
<kjele> adeola04052: and aplay -l ?
<adeola04052> just a sec
<a3ist> Hmm...anyone know if I have an unmounted ntfs hd with 2 partitions, is it possible to use gparted or something to move the MBR on it from one of the partitions to the other?  The system I'm running on right now is on a different HD.
<enav> hi all
<bendsinister> NiskServ identify 12345
<adeola04052> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<adeola04052> ALSA lib conf.c:1645:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:12:0:Unexpected char
<adeola04052> ALSA lib conf.c:3425:(snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it
<adeola04052> ALSA lib conf.c:3286:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument
<adeola04052> ALSA lib conf.c:3671:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration
<FloodBot3> adeola04052: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adeola04052> aplay: device_list:232: control open (0): Invalid argumen
<kjele> adeola04052: listen to bot :)
<BeWolF> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adeola04052> kjele:
<adeola04052> kjele:ok
<llutz> a3ist: "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX2 of=sdX2-bootrecord count=1" "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX1 of=sdX1-bootrecord count=1" to read the bootrecords, use dd too to write them back and ruin your data :)
<enli> Hi, I need more control over Gnomes power manager preferences, I want to define my own "critically low" battery value. How do I do that? Other than comping the whole thing again?
<tull> i have the well known problem of memory usage of kernel 2.6.32-21, also in kernel 2.6.32-22
<a3ist> llutz, will writing the mbr to the second partition ruin the data on the second drive?
<llutz> a3ist: it shouldn't
<CrazyTux[w]> Hey guys -- I can not recall how to setup a "new panel" for my second screen..... like the taskbar on the normal one but one for the second screen so items on that screen remain on that taskbar
<a3ist> mind if I PM you?
<Jordan_U> a3ist: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<llutz> a3ist: but it's always dangerous to work with partitions and parts of it. pls no pm
<enli> like on windows machines, you can define what battery % is considered as critical and low.. can we do that in gnome/ubuntu?
<adeola04052> kjele: i have pasted it
<Dev^Null> anyone know what package to find inb and outb on ubuntu 9.10
<kjele> adeola04052: Did you upgrade to lucid or is it upgraded? Need the link to it
<adeola04052> kjele: didn't upgrade
<xorwhy> With AMD64, windows drag smoothly. With i386, they drag choppy.
<adeola04052> here is the pastebin link
<adeola04052> http://paste.ubuntu.com/435165/
<a3ist> Jordan_U, llutz, what I have is an SATA drive on my computer with two partitions in NTFS format.  Partition one covers most of the drive and contains stored files, but also has the MBR.  Partition two has a windows install on it that I'd like to manage via Virtualbox.  If I create a vmdk for just partition two, it doesn't get the MBR and can't boot, but I don't want to add partition one to the vmdk because i use it often from linux.
<kjele> adeola04052: This does not looks like the one you paste earlier
<adeola04052> there was an error
<kjele> adeola04052: aplay says it is fine
<adeola04052> i created a asound.conf file that i got online from a forum then removed it
<adeola04052> i thought so
<llutz> a3ist: i'm not sure if that works, but try "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX1 of=/dev/sdX2 count=1"  after making a backup copy of both bootrecords to another disk
<kjele> adeola04052: Why did you have to create a asound.conf file?
<erUSUL> llutz: count without a bs ?
<llutz> a3ist: and btw: the MBR always is sdX, not on a partition
<SolarisBoy> has anyone else had an issue where the indicator applet in my gnome-panel does not open the applications in the menu? it produces a pid but the application is not visible on any desktop (with and without compiz and desktop effects enabled)
<llutz> erUSUL: bs=512 default
<adeola04052> kjele: i was trying to see from this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1450964&page=2
<erUSUL> llutz: ok
<soreau> SolarisBoy: No one else has had issues with your gnome-panel, no
<dlublink> Hey, I am having troubled with saslauthd. Postfix says connection refused, but testsaslauth works perfectly. What am I missing ?
<SolarisBoy> soreau: ?
<soreau> SolarisBoy: Do you have expland enabled in gnome-panel prefs?
<soreau> Expand*
<raymondjtoth> azm
<SolarisBoy> yes
<kjele> adeola04052: I see
<SolarisBoy> and just another addition,, one time,,, one odd time where i didn't really change anything,, the indicator-applet worked it opened pidgin,gwibber,evolution absolutely fine,,
<bendsinister> NickServ identify 12345
<aliciapg> does anyone know how to remove all tags from an mp3? rhythmbox won't let me overwrite one of the tags
<Wavesonics> hi, i need a .cvspass file, how can i generate one?>
<ForgeAus> does ubuntu-desktop install gnome-do?
<compaq> my video card has two connectors, and regular video, and then this new style
<SolarisBoy> i guess you could dpks -S gnome-do and find out
<kjele> ForgeAus: no
<compaq> is that dvi?
<ForgeAus> I'm using kubuntu and I couldn't find it in the list of packages its adding
<adeola04052> something like this fixed my installation of 9.10 but i'm not too sure it was exactly this - http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1374025 didnt work for Lucid tho
<ForgeAus> kjele interesting... its one of the best parts!
<LuisJa> Hello people can you help me make my sda3 partition than contains my home the sda1 home
<SolarisBoy> soreau: should i have expand off?
<ForgeAus> of course a little too reliant on mono but...
<perhamlinux> I'm getting more than 50% of cpu usage and hard disk activity on a dualcore laptop, starting at 1:00 am. after a little search I found out that a package named "tiger" is checking for some security stuff everyday at that time. now, I don't need any program to use that much of resources on my laptop. can I safely remove the tiger package? and if I remove it, does these checks stop from happening?
<djkrikke> Hi, how do I change my default output audio card on ubuntu?
<kjele> ForgeAus: It is not in main so not really supported
<koanen_t> ForgeAus: Avoid applications made by Microsoft/Morons like "GNOME-DO", BEAGLE or some GAY shit like that. Fuckin moorons.
<SolarisBoy> perhamlinux: yes
<ForgeAus> kjele I guess its for the best...
<dxtr> Okay, so how do I add custom fonts in 10.04?
<SolarisBoy> tigecron runs periodically and the full job is intensive depending on resources
<dxtr> There's no xorg.conf :P
<ForgeAus> hehe koanen gnome-do is not so much microsoft morons as Apple its a direct Quicksilver ripoff!
<SolarisBoy> if you remove and purge the package that should remove the cron entries and files and it shouldn't run
<ForgeAus> (but it was programmed using the mono framework)
<perhamlinux> SolarisBoy: is it safe to remove them? it does not break anyhting, right?
<sroecker> hi, my usb camera doesn't mount anymore. i only get "usb connected", but no storage device. anyone know how to debug this?
<LuisJa> Hello people can you help me make my sda3 partition than contains my home the sda1 home
<LuisJa> Hello people can you help me make my sda3 partition than contains my home the sda1 home
<norlr> aliciapg: mplayer -dumpaudio file.mp3    test new file stream.dump    rename to file.mp3 if satisfied
<perhamlinux> SolarisBoy: great , thanks for the help
<LuisJa> sorry for double
<FloodBot3> LuisJa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisBoy> perhamlinux: tiger is a security auditing program afaik it isn't installed by default so i dont think you will have an issue with removing it
<ForgeAus> gnome itself uses some mono-cli chunks
<ForgeAus> (KDE doesn't)
<compaq> my video card has two connectors, I think the new one is called dvi.  Its better right?  How do you use it?
<Wavesonics> anyone know anything about .cvspass files?
<ForgeAus> yes compaq sounds right
<ForgeAus> DVI for digital video in
<vlt> kjele: Ok, we have two Ubuntu machines here, pidgin on both, both connected to gmail. But we don't see anything.
<ForgeAus> (you plug a digital device (say blu-ray player) into it...
<SolarisBoy> so anyplace i can go for help on my indicator-applet issues? i've been on launchpad and the issues are so random i can hardly find mine,, and the couple of sites which exist don
<compaq> ForgeAus, did you ever use that connector?  When I plug it in to the monitor it doesn't show
<lyrae> Hi. In my toolbars, the address bar is under all the toolbar icons. how can i put it next to the icons?
<ForgeAus> thats because its VIDEO IN not video out
<compaq> ForgeAus, oh, its not for the monitor
<ForgeAus> if it was out it would show on the monitor
<LuisJa> Hello people can you help me make my sda3 partition than contains my home the sda1 home, i just make a fresh install and i dont remember the steps
<aliciapg> thanks norlr :D
<ForgeAus> if your monitor was supplying it with digital video then yes it would be working :)
<vlt> kjele: I don't even see any IP packets (except the XMPP traffic) leaving my network card. Where to look first?
<LuisJa> just made}
<compaq> why would I want to plug in a blue ray to it?
<SolarisBoy> +t provide much info... also the logs under  ~/.cache/indicator* really dont say much for anything,, i've even run dbus-monitor while im opening the applciation from indicator applet,, the messages flowing in session show the apps should be open,, but i have no idea where they go or why that happends,,,
<llutz> !home > LuisJa
<ubottu> LuisJa, please see my private message
<ForgeAus> compaq it was just an example
<ForgeAus> (one possible digital video data source)
<norlr> aliciapg: np
<g0tcha> is 10.04 not good as a guestos?
<g0tcha> its very slow
<compaq> ForgeAus, I know, I was just wondering what it is for, do you have some more examples.  Who uses it, not too many people eh?
<g0tcha> even after installing vmware tools
<ForgeAus> compaq not sure what its main use is
<kiru> hi all
<ubd> hello!
<ubd> is it possible to install ubuntu from usbdisk?
<compaq> ForgeAus, I was thinking that it would make a better picture, like it was a new way to connect to the monitor
<kiru> can anyone help me with a networking problem in ubuntu?
<compaq> Kiru, you gotta ask first, then if we can we will reply
<kiru> ok
<compaq> kiru, I will try go for it, ask
<kiru> I installed a 3 g modem but my wired network doesn't work anymore
<edmont_> hi
<compaq> kiru, huh a 3 g modem.  thats a tough one, never heard of it.  But your wired should still work
<kiru> I'll explain what I did
<dementor> hy can i install cpanel on my ubuntu server
<edmont_> i just upgraded to 10.04, keeping the old home folder, and now the theme is not the default one, probably because it tries to load Human, as in my gnome conf file. what can I do to set the new default theme? thanks
<compaq> ForgeAus, do you know by chance, if there is a device that I could connect my tv cable to dvi, and into my video card, and then watch tv on my monitor?
<rosco_y> Has anyone had any luck using MS Web Developer Express in an XP Machine in virtualbox?
<ubd> is it possible to install ubuntu from usbstick, i have the iso but i dont have any cd or dvd - i am asking this for the latest ver. of ubuntu
<kiru> I opened a console
<kiru> gksu gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/ZTE.rules
<git__> has there been review on Ubuntu 10.04?
<edmont_> well, i did not upgrade, just made a new installation keeping the old /home
<kiru> and placed this command:
<kiru>  SYSFS{idVendor}=="19d2", SYSFS{idProduct}=="2000", RUN+="/usr/bin/eject %k", OPTIONS+="last_rule"
<rosco_y> git__: I've seen a number of reviews
<kiru> this switched the system in modem mode
<DavidTruby> ubd: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<git__> rosco_y, can you share a few links/link
<rosco_y> git__: one second please ....
<git__> appreciate you taking the effort seek the link/s, rosco_y
<ubd> ty very much DavidTruby, i hope itll work
<DavidTruby> np
<caseyw> Anyone on 10.4 who has to work in PHP 5.2?
<Vital{ReBorN}> Couldn't figure out how diald worked
<Dev^Null> anyone know what package to find inb and outb on ubuntu 9.10
<rosco_y> git__: here's one I just noticed in Linux Magazine:  https://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=en&shva=1#search/label%3Alinux-magazine+ubuntu+10.04/128a6a4b51fefc33
<ubd> btw is a DAILY build, the updated version of the release or its something else like beta?
<MACscr_lappy> envolution or thunderbird?
<Dev^Null> I am running ubuntu desktop 9.10 and I need to write to an IO port so I need outb util but I cannot find it anywhere
<rosco_y> git__: scroll down to pcm_man
<norlr> Dev^Null: packages usually contain programs callable from the command line, not single cpu instructions
<rosco_y> (in the forums)
<velociostrich> does anyone know how I can use a "read -p" statement inside a "while read line" loop? I'm writing a bash script and it doesn't work
<Dev^Null> norlr, I used it on cent os from command line on friday. now I need it on my dev machine that runs ubuntu
<velociostrich> I don't see the read prompt
<Dev^Null> it is a command.
<justinh> got a little problem on a new lucid install here - I've installed xfsprogs but can't seem to mount xfs partitions.  e.g. mount -t xfs /dev/sdd mountpoint reports unknown fs type
<Dev^Null> do cpu instructions have man pages.
<norlr> Dev^Null: a small wrapper then. you should be able to port it over from cent os
<Dev^Null> http://linux.die.net/man/2/outb
<erUSUL> velociostrich: /join #bash
<velociostrich> erUSUL: will do
<slajfo> hi all :)
<emma> Are any of you experts when it comes to putting Ubuntu on a mac?
<erkan^> !gdesklets
<ubottu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<xixor> Howdy everyone.  I only have remote access to my machine right now, and need to boot it to windows from ubuntu, which it is currently running.  I currently have GRUB_DEFAULT=saved, and would like to set GRUB_DEFAULT=X to the windows partition.  How do I determine the number to use that corresponds to the windows partition?
<acicula> Dev^Null, no, but maybe there is some info in the nasm pages
<jgcampbell300> Hello, I am trying to find free jukebox software i can use on ubuntu 10 something that will work with touch screen ... any ideas
<ubd> is a daily build an updated version of the current release or its something else like beta?
<emma> I'm not sure the author of that factoid was using the word symbiotic correctly.
<erkan^> !AVN
<erkan^> uh
<erkan^> !avant
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<adi1> hi all. how to make my wireless connection connect automatically on start up ubuntu 10.04 on dell laptop. now i need to write down avery time the wpa pass.
<adi1> thanks
<ubd> erkan daily build nedir kardesim
<acicula> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<slajfo> what´s go in here?
<thenick24356> hi grub says "" try (hd0,2-3) extended or non ms skip ""
<adi1> i mistakenly deleted the kye ring from startup apps
<Oer> Dev^Null, spew http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/spew.1.html or epoll http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man7/epoll.7.html
<adi1> that app used to do that for me once
<thenick24356> do anyone has some suggestions about what we can do ?
<ne7work> how to redirect ports with iptable?
<hmw> how can I change the UUID of my SWAP partition?
<ne7work> please someone help me :)
<Cork[home]> anyone know what mught cause gnome-system-monitor to go to40-70% cpu + causing Xorg to go whild and take 70-86%? (10.04)
<erUSUL> !iptables > ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work, please see my private message
<Cork[home]> mught==might
<tripelb> neurochrome, no I have not installed the ntfsprogs package. It was not mentioned to me anywhere.
<thedude42> ne7work, with the REDIRECT target....?
<thenick24356> redirect ips with iptables ?
<thenick24356> i dont know may be you need a router ?
<thenick24356> or a virtual router :P
<slajfo> exit
<Cork[home]> it only happens when i plug the power cord into my laptop, and it started last friday
<thenick24356> thats the technical explanation
<thedude42> thenick24356, he said ports, not ips
<tripelb> Question re gparted. I have a disk that's NTFS and it has over a Gig of stuff on it (I added more to make sure it showed) on a 40G disk. I cant see anything "colored" in Gparted and there is a dash -- in both Used and Unused. There is also a brown triangle with  ! in it by the /dev/sdb1  --- What's going on? Why cant gparted see it?  ((I'm trying to learn how to repartition a drive that's had windows xp installed on it, as a dry run.))  ---> neurochrome has qui
<tripelb> t can someon else answer please?, no I have not installed the ntfsprogs package. It was not mentioned to me anywhere.
<AbuBadr> hi there
<AbuBadr> how to get in root directory in the terminal?
<thenick24356> hehe ok . anyway some think can be used . .. may be
<g0tcha> so anyone know why 10.04 is running slow as a guest os?
<tripelb> the gparted tutorial shows it understanding a windows drive
<thenick24356> ie create a software reads at spesific ip .
<thenick24356> and send it to your desired ip .
<thenick24356> and port.
<thenick24356> so the work is done.
<thenick24356> in theory :P
<FailPowah> it seems nautilius cant find correct harddrive/partition size for me, it says i have 128 TB
<thedude42> thenick24356, iptables does that already via the REDIRECT taget in the NAT table
<hmw> ne7work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/435178/
<AbuBadr> how to install .run files in terminal?
<ssn> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down again?
<thenick24356>  128 TB is far more for a random user imao :P
<erUSUL> so it seems
<thedude42> AbuBadr, to run any file names <filename> in your current direction, execute the command './<filename>'
<FailPowah> thenick24356: my / is only 20 GB when i partitioned it up
<thedude42> AbuBadr, if the file is not marked as executable, you will need to run 'chmod 755 <filename'
<AbuBadr> thedude42, the file is in root directory   how to get in there?
<minibeardeath> anybody here have any expierence with connecting a windows and an ubuntu computer directly via ethernet?
<norlr> AbuBadr: better yet, 'chmod 755 >filename'
<hmw> how can I change the UUID of my swap partition? tune2fs wont let me and some forum entries claim, there was none, still my Ubuntu is upset about a _wrong_ uuid
<eboyjr> Hello. I lost the password to my wireless network on my Windows computer, but I can access it fine on my Ubuntu computer. Is there a way to find out the password that Ubuntu uses to connect to the network?
<tripelb> Question re gparted. I have a disk that's NTFS and it has over a Gig of stuff on it (I added more to make sure it showed) on a 40G disk. I cant see anything "colored" in Gparted and there is a dash -- in both Used and Unused. There is also a brown triangle with  ! in it by the /dev/sdb1  --- What's going on? Why cant gparted see it?  ((I'm trying to learn how to repartition a drive that's had windows xp installed on it, as a dry run.))
<erUSUL> hmw: do not change the partition uuid; update /etc/fstab to match it
<fredrik_> just installed 10.04. I have played with the me menu. In all screenshots I have seen  there is a statusrow but not in my menu. I have added Facebook, MSN and ICQ.
<hmw> erUSUL: it is in my partition image, i would like to find out how to change the UUID
<erUSUL> hmw: i.e. do not change rality to match conf files but do the other way around :)
<AbuBadr>  how to access root dir from terminal?
<hmw> gah... i dont want to burn another image cd just because of a uuid
<zanzibar82> hi! how do I install xbox controller on karmic? I can not install jscalibrator :(
<erUSUL> hmw: you can not change it afaics. it is generated (libuuid source has the details)
<hmw> oh. thanks for the pointer!
<alket> AbuBadr: Open terminal and write: gksudo nautilus
<alket> AbuBadr: And navigate to that folder
<ForgeAus> abu try cd /
<jrib> AbuBadr: why do you want to?
<tripelb> eboyjr, hope this helps.  How to: Reset your Windows password using an Ubuntu LiveCD
<tripelb> Apr 9, 2010 ... It's easy, you only need an Ubuntu LiveCD and a program called chntpw. ... and there's an easy way to reveal this password in Firefox: ...
<tripelb> georgetasioulis.com/how-to-change-or-reset-your-windows-password-using-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<mattgyver> fredrik_, was this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<ForgeAus> (to modify it you need to use sudo and enter a password but only do this if you know what your doing,)
<AbuBadr> i downloaded ati driver but it is in  .run format
<jrib> !ati | AbuBadr
<ubottu> AbuBadr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zanzibar82> hi! how do I install xbox controller on karmic? I can not install jscalibrator :(
<zanzibar82> !joystick
<ForgeAus> jrib I think thats out of date
<daveWilky> can anyone tell me why i can recieve emails in evolution ,but i cannot send them to my contacts or to myself?
<eboyjr> tripelb: Sorry I was referring to the wireless network/router access password, not the login password but thanks!
<tripelb> Has anyone used gparted on a Windows disk? It cant show what is used, has a ! in a warning triangle
<ForgeAus> try using the gnome version of jockey (jockey-gtk I think)
<jrib> ForgeAus: why?
<erUSUL> daveWilky: your smtp server is missconfigured ?
<SwedeMike> daveWilky: outgoing mail server is wrong somehow. Look for settings for sending email in there.
<ForgeAus> that can install your ATI or NVidia restricted drives
<ForgeAus> grr drivers
<ForgeAus> (keyboard dropping keys)
<ForgeAus> jrib jockey is far simpler for one
<erUSUL> tripelb: probably you have to check it in windows (unclean shutdown)
<tripelb> eboyjr there is a program for macintosh that will reveal the ***** field.
<ibqn> can someone explain me, why cat 7proc/mounts shows that /dev/shm is mounted even it is not shown in /etc/fstab?
<ForgeAus> and for 2 I don't think anything after karma is mentioned on that site last I looked
<jrib> ForgeAus: well doesn't that page recommend jockey?
<daveWilky> i`ve tried following all the setting from 2 websites and still no luck.
<erUSUL> ibqn: some other script mounted it during init
<ForgeAus> jrib, not sure I dont think it does
<twoey> hello world
<jrib> ForgeAus: it does
<LzrdKing> jockey for her?
<ForgeAus> oh ok
<ForgeAus> jrib thats kewl then
<ibqn> erUSUL, and which one?
<eboyjr> tripelb: I figured it out. If you go to the connection settings, you can click on the Wireless Security Tab and hit Show Password
<ibqn> erUSUL, or how to find it out?
<tripelb> erusul - it was a failed win installation (wrong secret codes) But ubuntu knows how much is on the drive, why not gparted?
<fredrik_> _mattgyver: A fresh install (but I didn't format /home, just removed most of the hidden folders)
<erUSUL> ibqn: i dunno. « grep -R "/dev/shm" /etc/ » ?
<cybrocop> Hi all. How can I build packages from source. Is there a manual somewhere?
<jrib> !source > cybrocop
<ubottu> cybrocop, please see my private message
<tripelb> eboyjr, thanks for telling me the solution.
<AbuBadr> i got in terminal    bash: cd: root: Permission denied
<jrib> !packaging > cybrocop
<erUSUL> tripelb: gparted is more carefull ? try installing ntfsprgos package
<eboyjr> tripelb: No problem
<jrib> AbuBadr: why are you ignoring what we tell you?
<minibeardeath> how do i transfer files over ethernet from windows to ubuntu?
<AbuBadr> i'm not ignoring
<rolsworth> i get better sound running a hackintosh than ubuntu. why are the sound drivers still so bad? I am using the ALC889A and I also have a Creative x-fi
<ForgeAus> Abu forget that for now try runinng jockey-gtk
<jrib> AbuBadr: use Hardware Drivers in your System -> Administration menu
<twoey> has anyone installed LibertyBasic for linux for their system?
<eipi-1_> anyone else got the problem that gnome-panel is visible while impress presentation mode?
<ForgeAus> twoey I hope not! lol
<AbuBadr> jrib, i tried that but i want the last updated driver from ati website
<daveWilky> if you had to choose between evolution or thunderbird for your emails, which would you pick?
<cybrocop> Thanks jrib
<BitEncrypt> T-bird
<zanzibar82> thunderbird
<twoey> reason I ask is because I'm trying to get the feel of programming but only played around with LibertyB
<jrib> AbuBadr: why?
 * ForgeAus hugs his lightning extension
<erUSUL> !samba | minibeardeath
<ubottu> minibeardeath: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lyrae> How can i fix this: http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/5948/90748967.png ? it should be -really- simple. like a matter of drag and drop. but its not
<tripelb> erUSUL, thanks. I look into the ntfsprogs
<AbuBadr> jrib, what why!!?
<ForgeAus> hmm how about serving windows shares?
<daveWilky> it seems t-bird gets the vote, i`m new to ununtu so all help is welcome ...ty
<minibeardeath> okay. i will try that. the only reason i asked is that yesterday it worked perfectly without samba installed and suddenly it doesnt
<chrisbing> hi leute
<jrib> AbuBadr: why do you not want to use the version in the repository?
<BitEncrypt> Opera Unite.......Host your own webpage
<mickster04> oh if i install /boot to a usb pendrive will that render the harddrive unbootable without the pen drive?
<azm> minibeardeath, Samba must be overkill for just connecting pcs this way
<minibeardeath> what do you mean by serving windows shares forgeaus?
<minibeardeath> i agree azm
<mickster04> brb
<Daekdroom> mickster04, if you don't have /boot on your HD, yes.
<ForgeAus> mickster it can
<ForgeAus> doesn't have to
<Cam> Hahahahaha
<Cam> So many floodbots.
<ForgeAus> if there is also a /boot on the harddrive for example
<azm> minibeardeath, Would not be better to setup local ip and mask in win box like 192.168.1.1 and same in linux and open eg gnome comander for tranfering files?
<bootstrap> As of 10.04 I am no longer able to play .m4a in songbird
<minibeardeath> thats exactly what i had going last night, but it was automaticly done, and i cant figure out how to do it automamticly now
<dsl1194> I cant get support at Damn small linux irc maybe somone here can say how i can install java on DSL?
<RedXIII> I have several audio tracks (wav) and I want to normalize all their peak volumes to another audio track
<RedXIII> Is there a program that allows this?
<Kikela> Hi, somebody use Rhythmbox on Lucid Lynx to dowload and manage podcast ?
<mickster04> back, ok, so is there anyway of getting the file table onto the usb so the drive is unreadable without it?
<erUSUL> !info normalize
<ubottu> Package normalize does not exist in lucid
<mtrawally> muhammed
<ZykoticK9> !info normalize-audio
<ubottu> normalize-audio (source: normalize-audio): adjusts the volume of WAV, MP3 and OGG files to a standard volume level. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.7-6 (lucid), package size 55 kB, installed size 204 kB
<latenite> How do I use gconftool-2 in a script so I can turn of "terminal close waring"?
<dxtr> I'm STILL having problem installing fonts in 10.04
<dxtr> artwiz to be more specific
<dxtr> dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig or fontconfig-config doesn't give me a configuration screen
<jrib> latenite: do you know how to answer your question if you delete the "in a script" part?
<dxtr> and fc-cache deosn't even cache the fonts even though I've put them in /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc
<latenite> jrib, no. my problem is that gconftool-2 does not react on tabcompletion when I tyoe /apps<TAB>
<jrib> latenite: yeah... type it out, don't rely on tab
<zanzibar82> hello! what can I use on karmic instead of jscalibrator?
<Noble_> I have added my user to the group "power" using gpasswd, how come I cant use poweroff etc?
<latenite> jrib, oh ok. And how do I find out what to change? is true and false as string or 0 | 1 and how would my cammand look like?
<onetinsoldier> dxtr: i don't know if this will help or not, but you're welcome to check it out --> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Fonts/Font-Manager-10798.shtml
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm having big issues with doing Screencasts using GtkRecordMyDesktop. Set it up to record video and audio and it records and plays just fine as an OGV file afterwards. Problem is nothing wants to transcode it into MP4 so its YouTube compatible. Any suggestions?
<LinuxGuy2009> All the apps I have tried see the audio just fine but have no video.
<jrib> latenite: well choose the right type (bool in your example) first.  Look at existing keys of type bool to see what the are set to.  I believe it's True and False
<latenite> jrib, /apps/gnome-terminal/global/confirm_window_close is the path. but what esle?
<jrib> latenite: you need to give the type and what you want to set it as
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: you might try ffmeg/winff
<alktors> Hello, I'm using skype on ubuntu 10.04 and I have a question. It seems like a skype bot has contacted me and advertised a link and by mistake I clicked it. Will I be fine?
<LinuxGuy2009> onetinsoldier: Ok Ill give that one a go too. Thanks
<nothingnow> alktors yes you will be fine dont worry about it just ignore the bot and go on with life
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: you're welcome. good luck
<mickster04> hey is there anyway to specify the file table location? when formatting a drive...
<latenite> jrib, "gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/gnome-terminal/global/confirm_window_close False" did the trick. thx for your help :)
<jrib> latenite: usually False would precede the path, but ok
<[tla]> Hi.  I have installed Lucid server (64 bit) and have decided I want a window system.  The server has an nVidia card.  I fancy trying compiz for the window manager.  what packages do i need to install?  Thanks.
<alktors> nothingnow,  I think it might be a virus or something, clicked the link and I'm asked to join a social network....didn't joined it:P
<linuxdc> hello
<dsl1194> I cant get support at Damn small linux irc maybe somone here can say how i can install java on DSL?
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, to get screencast video only (in avi format) you could use something like "fmpeg -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1024x768 -i :0.0 -vcodec huffyuv -sameq screencast.avi" just customize to suite.  Good luck.
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: you might need to follow this guide to have full x264 and ffmpeg functionality --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<jrib> latenite: or maybe I misremember
<mickster04> [tla]: try ubuntu-desktop, but xserver + gnome i think are basics?
<linuxdc> can i get help here
<latenite> jrib, mybe both. mine worked though
<jrib> latenite: doesn't matter now :)
<nothingnow> alktors: im pretty positive you dont have to worry about getting a virus on a *nix box from a spam bot on skype
<dxtr> onetinsoldier: Doesn't really help me
<mickster04> dsl1194: wrong channel?
<latenite> jrib, indeed :)
<mickster04> !ask | linuxdc:
<ubottu> linuxdc:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blastimir> hi all, I've just installed SCIM and all the stuff needed for chinese input.. it seems to be working, but it looks like I need to set SCM as the input method every time. Is there a way to make SCIM a global input method for gnome? As a preference?
<onetinsoldier> dxtr: roger. sorry. was hoping it might
<Wavesonics> hey whats the best program for diffing text files?
<dsl1194> no because dsl chanel none support
<compaq> do some computers download faster than others.  I mean if you use the same internet connection?
<mickster04> dsl1194: oh ok...good luck
<[tla]> mickster04: wow, yes, ubuntu desktop pulls in 1.9GB of packages :o
<alktors> nothingnow,  Ubuntu isn't affected by windows viruses? I ask because I'm a beginner. Don't gnu/linux distros have viruses?
<mickster04> compaq: nope...
<linuxdc> ERROR
<linuxdc> The requested URL could not be retrieved
<linuxdc> While trying to retrieve the URL: /
<linuxdc> The following error was encountered:
<linuxdc> Invalid URL
<linuxdc> Some aspect of the requested URL is incorrect. Possible problems:
<FloodBot4> linuxdc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> !virus | alktors
<ubottu> alktors: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<[tla]> mickster04: not sure i want it now! :s
<alktors> mickster04,  thank you
<LinuxGuy2009> onetinsoldier: Well it seems more like the OGV format doesnt get read correctly or something. HandBrake was the only app so far that could see the video and audio but the start was cut off and made the audio out of sync as a result.
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | linuxdc
<ubottu> linuxdc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mickster04> [tla]: i think u can prolly do without most of it, mostly xserver and some other stuffd...
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: roger. sorry, but don't know how to help much really
<compaq> mickster04, thats what I thought too, but usually when I download using my laptop its way faster than what I am downloading at right now
<linuxdc> working amsn , transmission but i cant surf i got this erorr
<linuxdc> any ideas
<linuxdc> my english is bad
<linuxdc> sorry
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: you can try ther link i gave you to get the bleeding edge x264 and ffmpeg. it's all i can think of
<blastimir> I've just installed SCIM and all the stuff needed for chinese input.. it seems to be working, but it looks like I need to set SCIM as the input method every time for every text box. Is there a way to make SCIM a global input method for gnome? As a preference?
<mickster04> compaq: there is a difference between wireless and wired
<LinuxGuy2009>  onetinsoldier: Thats cool man, I appreciate it.
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: you're welcome
<etate> arg, still same error, no RAM errors with memtest86, md5 cd checked ... livecd options still get stuck, how can i install ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: i've noticed there are people drooling for a version of handbrake for lucid
<mickster04> onetinsoldier: theres a what now?! ;P'''''
<lyrae> is it possible to choose which icons to show on the toolbar in the file explorer?
<lyrae> like, the back arrow, refresh button, etc
<compaq> mickster04, my wireless goes really fast
<onetinsoldier> mickster04: hehe
<LinuxGuy2009> onetinsoldier: Why drool when you can just go download it at www.getdeb.net ? Its sitting right there and works perfectly. I found it there just the other day. hehe
<etate> is there a way to get a terminal from the livecd? or to install ubuntu without a livecd / usb, and without having to create a new partition on the drive?
<Ljungmann> In nautilus, i can click on my windows partition or my raid, and it gets mounted in /media/<label>. What is the equivalent for mounting in the terminal ?
<mickster04> compaq: yeah well...basically there shouldnt be, there may be a difference between operating systems etc tho....
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: ahh, roger. didn't know there was one out.. thanks
<etate> Ljungmann: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/<label>
<compaq> mickster04, maybe its just peek time right now, at night I will see
<erUSUL> !wubi | etate
<ubottu> etate: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<LinuxGuy2009> onetinsoldier: Welcome. Also if you were waiting for VirtualBox there is a new build available of the non-free with USB support.
<unop> !mount | Ljungmann
<ubottu> Ljungmann: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ubuntu__> rthcf
<etate> erUSUL: i only run linux, i don't have windows
<brah-> sorry to hear that
<etate> Ljungmann: or just type man mount
<harjot> how do i hide everything on one virtual dekstop?
<Ljungmann> But isn't there an equivalent where I don't have to specify device and mount point ? But just someting like 'mount raid' (where raid is the label of my raid)
<etate> Ljungmann: type df in your console or look at /etc/fstab to figure out what your device is
<unop> Ljungmann,  try.  pmount /dev/sdXX  # where sdXX is your device
<Ljungmann> Okay
<etate> Ljungmann: mount is pretty useful you should probably read the man page
<Ljungmann> Will do.
<etate> so still no one has had the problem that they get stuck at the livecd screen when trying to install ubuntu 10.04?
<Ambedrake> need help - Toshiba l505D-S6948 Insyde H2O BIOS - Wireless is controlled on/off by ACPI and is default off. I do not care if Fn keys work so long as the wifi can be turned on either perminently or a new switch control can be created. Does anyone know how this can be done?
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: roger.. thanks! but, the site didn't download and install Handbrake. it bombed out. it said the handbrake-gtk file was not found on the server :-\
<rmatte> Could anyone please help me out with this: http://fpaste.org/VOM3/ - I'm stumped.
<etate> Ambedrake: make an initscript ?
<ojii> I installed SCIM on my lucid, but now in some apps (eclipse, flash, chrome, firefox) the keyboard stopps working in the middle of typing until I explicitely switch the input method to SCIM using right click menu. How can I tell all apps that they should just use SCIM?
<rmatte> Explanation of the issue is in the paste
<LinuxGuy2009> onetinsoldier: Did you add the repo to your sources?
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: it offered to let me use 'apturl', which is what i was trying
<rmatte> actually, hmmm, maybe it's these funky characters in /etc/issue
<LinuxGuy2009> onetinsoldier: Yeah you still need the repo added for that.
<Ambedrake> how can initscript work if the fn over ACPI is not functional? and if that can be done is there a tut?
<rmatte> hmmm, nope, apparently not
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: ok, roger
<LinuxGuy2009> onetinsoldier: http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/all#how_to_install
<etate> Ambedrake: by not functional you mean in an off state?
<timyeung> how long should it take to create a 250gb partition on an external hard drive?
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: yeah.. thanks. i'm on that page already :-)
<CarbX4> I am having trouble getting control of my gpu fan on 10.04 ubuntu, any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
<LinuxGuy2009> timyeung: Bout 5-10 seconds guessing
<CarbX4> nvidia gts 250
<miki4242> hi all. i've installed bughugger, what permissions do i have to give it on launchpad?
<etate> timyeung: use time to find out how long it takes and then you'll know :)
<timyeung> LinuxGuy2009, its been running for at least an hour and a half
<rmatte> aha, I fixed it
<rmatte> bug in the code
<LinuxGuy2009> timyeung: Yeah thats froze or not working right. What are you using? Gparted?
<Ambedrake> Default for wireless is off by hard code BIOS setting and has to be enabled via Fn-F8 of which Fn over ACPI is not useable. So I can not enable the wireless device due to this. This is the only issue that I care about on this LT.
<mcaruthers> Is there a way to run "do-release-upgrade" without interaction?
<SolarisBoy> can anyone help me with troubleshooting my indicator applet issues? its creating a pid for applications that im opening from it but the window is not visible.
<etate> Ambedrake: well you can definitely "call Fn-F8" without having to press those buttons, and then put that in an initscript
<timyeung> LinuxGuy2009, yeah gparted. The hard drive is still making noise like it is working
<twoey> any recommendations for learning to program for linux?
<vlt> Hello. I'm trying to setup pidgin on Ubuntu and am looking for someone using it with gmail's XMPP for video calls successfully (willing to test my connection for a few seconds). Anyone?
<Tetnis> google?
<Ambedrake> ok, is there a tut for writing such a script?
<LinuxGuy2009> timyeung: Hour and a half is insane amount of time for any drive.
<etate> twoey: yeah, go to www.opendylan.org
<Tetnis> Anyone here experienced with GRUB?
<twoey> thank you etate
<kjele> mcaruthers: with the -q option
<mcaruthers> kjele: Thanks, no manpage ;)
<SolarisBoy> is there a different room i should go to for support on indicator-applet issues?
<vlt> !anyone | Tetnis
<ubottu> Tetnis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kjele> mcaruthers: -h
<mcaruthers> kjele:  Well that I must be having a case of the Mondays :P
<Tetnis> Not a bad idea. GRUB keeps giving Error 17: Can't mount Selected Partition!
<etate> twoey: what i meant to say was more, learn any programming language that you like, and then you can program in linux... for linux specific things i would recommend following the freebsd manual (its not about linux but its amazing as a starting point)
<vlt> Tetnis: Is that after having read menu.lst?
<timyeung> LinuxGuy2009, I have a feeling the hard drive is dead. it keeps making this clicking sound. I'm not sure. I think I will let it run all night. If it ain't done by morning I'm going to call the time of death and bury the poor old bastard
<Tetnis> I don't use the menu.lst, Using the CLI
<etate> twoey: also on ubuntu most stuff is written in python fwiw, but i would recommend starting with a functional language if you can (it will save you years of headaches down the road)
<kjele> vlt: Did you fix your problem? Was having a long shower
<LinuxGuy2009> timyeung: It may just be Gparted stuck or froze. I know gparted in Parted magic live CD hangs forever like that.
<dErzOnk> is there a way to see the downloaded size in Ktorrent in MB and not GB?
<timyeung> LinuxGuy2009, any suggestions?
<LinuxGuy2009> dErzOnk: 1GB is roughly 1000MB
<SolarisBoy> im using lucid the indicator applet version is 0.3.7 , im using gnome-panel when i click on an application in the messaging menu,, it creates a pid but the application doesn't run,, strace on all the pids started from applet (pidgin,gwibber,evolution) show they are all hanging on some (-read) call, can someone help me fix it? it works on my laptop on lucid as well where only difference is that laptop is 64 bit
<bsmith093> is there a mirror for keyserver.ubunto.com
<etate> who wrote this channels annoying bot? please delete him from cyberspace
<bsmith093> keyserver.ubuntu.com
<vlt> kjele: No :(   I tried to solve any STUN/NAT problems by putting the machines into the same IP subnet. No success. I found pidgin's Debug window (but now the one I wanted to call is offline ...)
<LinuxGuy2009> timyeung: stop gparted, close it, retry it again maybe.
<sebsebseb> bsmith093: shes a lovely bot
<sebsebseb> !gender | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Tetnis> Fembot!
<sebsebseb> bsmith093: oh not you
<bsmith093> what does that have to do with anything
<dErzOnk> well LinuxGuy2009 - i want to know how much MB is left... and atm it says 1,2GB of 1,2GB done.... crappy info :(
<vlt> Tetnis: grub version 1 or 2?
<Loshki> SolarisBoy: Er, which read call?
<Ambedrake>  can the fn key be remapped to another key?
<Mba7eth> hi guys i have a usb printer. can i turn my box as a printserver and allow other PCs to print though my ubuntu Print server ?
<sebsebseb> etate: see above :)
<vlt> Ambedrake: I don't think so. This seems to be hardware dependant
<etate> Mba7eth: yes, you should have a CUPS server running if its installed correctly
<LinuxGuy2009> dErzOnk: Oh your after an ETA or more accurate data representation.
<FirstSgt> I just installed ubuntu (latest) onto a laptop (Dell Lattitude).  It recommended driver install for Nvidia and my PCMCIA Wireless card.  I downloaded and installed both.  Now when I start the lappy, I get a black screen shortly after seeing the ubuntu logo... how do i get to a shell to fix?
<Tetnis> Grub version 0.97
<vlt> Mba7eth: Yes, CUPS can do that fine.
<bsmith093> so anyway... the ubuntu keyserver is being really slow, and timeing out when i try to add a ppa that i know for a fact exists. is there a mirror for it where i can download the key
<dErzOnk> ETA?
<Ambedrake> hmmm seem to be in a pickle then
<SolarisBoy> all the pids are doing this which get started from me messaging menu...' read (14, '
<ChogyDan> !tty | FirstSgt
<ubottu> FirstSgt: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<FirstSgt> great
<FirstSgt> ok
<FirstSgt> i just realized that as I said that ChogyDan
<Mba7eth> etate, do i need to follow guide title "install print server on ubuntu" and that solve my issue ?
<sebsebseb> Tetnis: ok that's the old good version of Grub
<sebsebseb> !grub | Tetnis
<ubottu> Tetnis: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<LinuxGuy2009> dErzOnk: Estimated Time of Arival
<etate> Ambedrake: its definitely possible to do i'm just not sure how you call a key chord directly since i haven't done it before
<FirstSgt> ChogyDan: any suggestions on killing the nvidia driver?
<dErzOnk> Well i just want to see how much is left... in anything less than GB...
<kjele> vlt: That is bad. You just need to configure your router
<ChogyDan> FirstSgt: maybe just remove nvidia-current
<Ambedrake> kk im still looking around while we spk
<vlt> Tetnis: That's version 1 ;-)   Type `root`
<LinuxGuy2009> dErzOnk: Check the programs options or preferences.
<devius> Hello. I have a problem with netbook-launcher. Anyone can help me out on this?
<LinuxGuy2009> !ask | devius
<ubottu> devius: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vlt> kjele: My router? No NAT involved here. I can (or rather could) reach the other machine just fine.
<Mba7eth> vlt, etate thanks a lot guys :)
<mcaruthers> kjele:  I don't seem to have the "-q" option available on do-release-upgrade
<Tetnis> I've read all the online FAQ's and info. Sadly none of them fix my problem.
<Tetnis> I've also tried setting the root, with no luck :-)
<etate> FirstSgt: CTRL + ALT + F1, then in the terminal do sudo modprobe -r
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: ok, got the getdeb repo added. now, if my lucid crashes i'm going to be looking for you :D   j/k
<Tetnis> Coming was a last resort.
<etate> FirstSgt: oops, sudo modprobe -r nvidia
<kjele> mcaruthers: Guess you need to wait for maverick then
<Tetnis> here*
<mcaruthers> kjele:  Sigh. Thanks.
<devius> Today netbook-launcher on  10.04 stopped launching itself at startup. If I use a terminal to manually start it it returns a segmentation fault. Any ideas? I'm looking in Launchpad for bugs but so far no much luck...
<LinuxGuy2009> onetinsoldier: Ive already finished ripping my DVD collection with that package. Its good.
<vlt> Tetnis: Don't _try_ to set it, just set it :)
<FirstSgt> etate: okay, I actually ran the nvidia-xconfig tool via sudo, and it said the file was messed up, and re-wrote it.
<vlt> Tetnis: What does `root` say?
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: cool, good deal!
<FirstSgt> etate: how would I kill the xserver?
<SolarisBoy> i have also tried reinstalling indicator-applet indicator-applet-session gnome-panel and dbus,, that only appears to fixed the fact that my chosen username icon wouldn't persist reboots,, after i reinstalled those apps my icon now stays and even shows in the log in window =)
<etate> Ambedrake: so am i, i would like to know so tell me if you find out :)
<dxtr> Okay.. I kind of got it working now with some fonts.conf hacking
<dxtr> But I still wanna do this: xterm -font "-*-nu.se-*-*-*-*-11-*-*-*-*-*-*-*"
<dxtr> doesn't work
<dxtr> How come+
<etate> FirstSgt: CTRL + C once you do CTRL + ALT + F1
<FirstSgt> i tried ctrl+alt+backspace, but I see black still.... is there a way I can kill it from a different tty
<Ambedrake> seems from specification not possibe as its not controlled by the os atm
<FirstSgt> ok
<FirstSgt> etate: I will try that.
<etate> wait
<SolarisBoy> but indicator-applet is still broken,, even i see the dbus messages that show that the application opens i can see my buddy lists active and folks loggin in and out of jabber in dbus-monitor --session...
<etate> FirstSgt: if it doesn't kill X, you can always do CTRL + ALT + F7 to bring you back to the desktop
<dErzOnk> ahh okay - no ETA cause it's not important... but hey loaded1,2GB of 1,2 and then having 876B/s is senseless info :( - and i checked Settings - can't find it...
<Renji> Hi guys:) Can u please help me with a link to a folder i want to create ? Looks like i cant understand something :)
<etate> FirstSgt: that way you can still speak on IRC or w/ever
<Tetnis> root on grub i assume, and it says the possible disks are fd0 & hd0
<Ambedrake> and fnfxd requires toshiba_acpi.ko which I cant for the life of me force enable
<vlt> !who | Tetnis
<ubottu> Tetnis: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<FirstSgt> etate: I'm at the office, I have irssi opened via screen and ssh tunnel to house
<etate> Renji: you can use ln -s /blah/src /blah/dest to create a symbolic link to a folder or file (they are the same in unix)
<vlt> Tetnis: What partition is grub on?
<FirstSgt> etate: so we are good there.
<FirstSgt> etate: f7 was still blank, so I restarted computer, if this doesn't work, i will use the modprobe -r nvidia
<Tetnis> vlt: partition 0
<Colonel-Rosa> The Ubuntu keyserver is dead (for me)
<ChogyDan> !X | FirstSgt
<ubottu> FirstSgt: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vlt> Tetnis: Then it's "(hd0,0)", not "hd0"
<etate> FirstSgt: usually its sudo service gdm stop for gnome based desktops ... kdm for kde, and xdm in some other systems, you can find out by looking in /etc/init.d/...
<Tetnis> vlt: I know ;-), root (hd0,0) doesn't work - and i know for a fact it's on partition 0
<etate> FirstSgt: thats incase ctrl + c didn't kill it
<Renji> etate: so.. umm lets say i want to make a link from /var/www/site to /media/SharedDisk/site  so, its something like ln -s /var/www/test-site /media/SharedDisk/test-site ?
<ircnow> hello, I have installed ubuntu 10.04, but I can logging only on tty, on tty I have the message: mountall: Plymouth command failed and mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth. Who can give me instruction for to do?
<FirstSgt> etate: nope
<Renji> Sorry for dump questions, im abit new to those :)
<FirstSgt> Modprobe could not find Nvidia
<dunas> What's the easiest, safest way to completely remove the Flash Plugin that's installed by the nonfree package?
<Loshki> Tetnis: wanna pastebin your menu.lst, And also, the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<FirstSgt> I am noticing also that my eth0 is no longer in my ifconfig
<sebsebseb> dunas: sudo apt-get purge  flashplugin-nonfree   I think
<etate> FirstSgt: lsmod shows you modules that are currently loaded... if nvidia isn't there then its not loaded as a module
<FirstSgt> but it was directly after the install.
<Ambedrake> tried omnibook but it wont compile compleatly, I have all its dependants
<FirstSgt> etate: okay, hardware linux is all new to me
<vlt> Tetnis: After setting `root (hd0,0)` type `kernel <tab>`. Does it show files from hd0,0?
<dunas> sebsebseb Will give it a try, thanks
<sebsebseb> dunas: sudo apt-get purge flashpluing-installer maybe even
<Pyroguy> hello
<sebsebseb> dunas: why you want to remove Flash anyway?
<etate> Renji: yeah that works, you can also do cd /media/SharedDisk, ln -s /dest/file .
<FirstSgt> etate: modprobe says its not there, lsmod says it is.
<Tetnis> Loshki: As stated before I'm using the command line interface & yes i can give me a moment
<sebsebseb> dunas: flashplugin-installer  or you can remove in software centre or synaptic
<etate> Renji: also the source path must be absolute
<Tetnis> vlt: Comes up with error 1
<dunas> sebsebseb, I want to install the alpha from Adobe due to lolx64 :(
<etate> Renji: and its ln -s /src/file . (made a mistake in last comment)
<FirstSgt> etate: I did modprobe|grep nvidia and 2 results came up
<sebsebseb> dunas: what's lolx64 ?
<Renji> etate: Thanks, ill give it a shot :)
<FirstSgt> but they are red
<MACscr_lappy> lol, im going to pull my hair out. It shouldnt be this hard to get 3 monitors to work with ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> is there a way to reinstall gnome-desktop and use all defaults?
<etate> Renji: you can always do man ln to get more info on this
<minedmind> hi, i want to buy a computer with an i5 cpu and a h55 intel chipset on the mb, is it compatible with the last linux kernels?
<kjele> dunas: The one that you install from rep is 32bit with ndiswrapper
<dunas> kjele, yeah
<Tetnis> vlt: Also, i have to use rootnoverify in order bypass error 13 and get to the error 17 stage.
<MACscr_lappy> if they all 3 can work on their own, why the hell cant they all 3 work at the same time
<FirstSgt> SolarisBoy: i am guessing use aptitude and uninstall it, then reinstall it. (making sure to remove all conf files).
<Tetnis> vlt: to get the*
<etate> FirstSgt: try doing sudo modprobe -r <nvidia-...>
<K350> How to launch a perlscript placed in Autostart in a terminal?
<dunas> It doesn't recognize mouseclicks as it is right now, and keeps dropping audio (although so does DivX web plugin, which is making me wonder if there's not a better way of handling that)
<vlt> Tetnis: Is there a grub or boot/grub directory in that file system?
<FirstSgt> etate: okay.  does the # that shows up with lsmod do anything?
<Tetnis> vlt: yes
<SolarisBoy> FirstSgt: is that equal to sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-desktop?
<etate> FirstSgt: the #? I don't get that running lsmod so not sure
<kjele> dunas: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<FirstSgt> SolarisBoy: yes, assuming reinstall removes conf files :)
<etate> is there an IRC channel where people can help with hard problems?
<FirstSgt> hmm... hard to see on the little display, i get like a 4x4 inch box inside my 17'' lcd
<FirstSgt> but yeah, it says nvidia                482377215
<FirstSgt> I am just going to do a fresh reinstall I think.
<FirstSgt> wouldn't hurt right?
<etate> FirstSgt: thats the size of the module
<FirstSgt> oh
<FirstSgt> im very surprised its saying it doesn't exist
<FirstSgt> but lsmod shows it
<etate> FirstSgt: what was your problem in the first place? as in why are you trying to kill nvidia? :)
<ChogyDan> SolarisBoy: what defaults do you want?
<SolarisBoy> whichever ones come when i installed ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> as if it was a fresh install,, but ONLY gnome-desktop
<Loshki> etate: it depends on the problem. And 'hard' is kind of subjective...
<etate> Loshki: hard as in have searched for hours and tried multiple fixes none of which work
<ChogyDan> SolarisBoy: what are you trying to remove?
<Tetnis> vlt: I'm just going to scrap the system and start over. Thanks for your help :-)
<etate> Loshki: hard also as in its a bug in launchpad that has fixes that don't work
<dxtr> Anyone0
<dxtr> ?
<SolarisBoy> ChogyDan: my problem is indicator-applet is not opening applications correctly when i try opening from messaging menu,,, and _one_ time,, it randomly worked on the 32 bit desktop running lucid,, and it works absolutely fine on my 64 bit laptop on lucid
<FirstSgt> its weird, i dont think ubuntu likes my lappy screen at all
<SolarisBoy> now i just found that 2 instances of the indicator-* processes are running on the not working system...
<FirstSgt> even on the install there are virticle lime-green lines (1px wide) every 10 pixles.  going through the blue.
<indio> Hi.
<FirstSgt> then the white text produces pixilized green dots.
<SolarisBoy> im trying to find the cause but i can't,, i dont know what else calls those apps into process table but the entry in gnome panel,, which i already removed,, and added back.. so it appers gnome-panel could possibly be playing a role in this,,,
<Ambedrake> ok so Fn-F3 suspends, (its labled to suspend RAM) but the others dont work hmmm interesting
<indio> Anyone using ratpoison in Lucid Lynx? Can you listen to your music CDs?
<etate> FirstSgt: you're using the nvidia drivers? Is the resolution the native res for your screen?
<Loshki> etate: to be honest, if there's a bug entry for it in launchpad, the chances that there's a channel somewhere with someone hiding just waiting to give you the answer, but who won't put it in the bug entry, seems vanishingly small, to say the least. The right thing to do is to update the bug entry and let the people responsible know that there's still a problem....
<MACscr_lappy> whats a easy solution for imaging/backing up my system so that i can easy restore it on the fly should i break something, etc?
<etate> Loshki: what i really would like would be for a way to find out for myself how to fix the problem, rather than needing to ask for help. however i don't know how to modify the livecd
<FirstSgt> etate: even during install (fresh copy) i am getting that (without any drivers)
<SolarisBoy> now if i kilall -9 -r indicator the process pops up a notification saying it died and if i want to reload,, when i reload,,, there is 1 instance of each indicator-* process,, but still apps dont open,, but i think it has something to do with this weirdness which looks like its due to gnome-panel
<corin_> hi, not sure if this is the best channel to ask this in but... I've got a piece of software that runs from /usr/local/bin/ and is run by a non-root user. I'd like to make it a service, so it automatically starts when the server reboots, and it can be started/stopped/etc with "/etc/init.d/XX ..." - could anyone point me towards how to do that?
<etate> FirstSgt: the text based install?
<Ambedrake> is there an on screen keyboard that i can use to test some theories?
<wizard_> Ambedrake: yes there is, I believe it is installed by default, too.  I forget the name of it, something like OnBoard
<jrib> corin_: if you want to do it right using upstart, see ubottu
<FirstSgt> etate: TUI yes
<jrib> !upstart > corin_
<ubottu> corin_, please see my private message
<Loshki> !backup | MACscr_lappy
<ubottu> MACscr_lappy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<wizard_> Remastersys is the best for backing up a debian or Ubuntu system, in my opinion.
<SolarisBoy> !indicator-messages-service
<blackratdog> how do you get the currently installed version of a package?
<gnugr> hey hackers
<SolarisBoy> dpkg -L <package>
<jrib> blackratdog: apt-cache policy  is one way
<corin_> thanks jrib, ill take a look
<onetinsoldier> blackratdog: dpkg -l <package>
<etate> FirstSgt: has this occured before in any other system?
<wizard_> blackratdog: you can open Synaptic and see which version is installed.
<ircnow> hello, I have installed new ubuntu 10.04 and I have this message on tty7: mountall: Plymouth command failed, mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth. What can I do now?
<FirstSgt> etate: nope.  It was running centos
<blackratdog> okies thanks guys ill try those!
<SolarisBoy> oops lowercase l
<etate> FirstSgt: and it happens in and out of the desktop?
<Ambedrake> is there an onboard layout with Fn key?
<Ambedrake> and f1-12
<glenn_> hello
<jrib> Ambedrake: why out of curiousity?
<glenn_> How may I hot-remount my / as rw? filesystem: ext3
<etate> FirstSgt: so when you do ctrl + alt +f1 the screen still has problems?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: when do you get that?
<sebsebseb> iceroot: when you try boot up Ubuntu you get that?
<FirstSgt> etate: yeah.  the display even in tty is small, and i see random green dots/lines (1px verts)
<jrib> glenn_: why isn't rw?  Anyway, you can pass remount,rw to the mount command
<ircnow> sebsebseb: yes now on tty7
<corin_> jrib: are the any guides on doing it the wrong way, to be more traditional?
<sebsebseb> iceroot: clean install or upgrade from 9.10 or 8.04  of 10.04?
<glenn_> jrib: "mount: cannot remount block device read-write: it is write-protected"
<Ambedrake> running some tests in Fn over ACPI for this Toshiba L505D-S6948
<indio> Anyone using ratpoison in Lucid Lynx? Can you listen to your music CDs with Rhytmbox?
<jrib> corin_: ubuntu doesn't use sysv-init anymore, you really should write an upstart script. In the past there was something like /etc/init.d/skeleton
<kinks> it appears I have no /etc/asound.conf, or ~/.asoundrc. for that matter.. any idea which package should be installing it? I am running 10.04.
<Ambedrake> seems unable to tur wifi card on with phys keyboard
<ircnow> sebsebseb: installed from cd 10.04
<Luija1006> Hello people please I need help: Kate is having error opening .js greasemonkey scripts: when I click edit with greasemonkey this error windows appears http://i39.tinypic.com/24msuna.png , but in 9.10 kate opened the greasemonkey scripts perfectly, whats going on?
<jrib> glenn_: you didn't answer my first question
<sebsebseb> ircnow: ok and you haven't even logged in to it yet?
<kinks> or, even better, is having an asound.conf even necessary? pulseaudio is showing application playback, but my speakers produce no sound; no channels are muted.
<ircnow> sebsebseb: yes on tty1
<corin_> jrib: all the software currently on there (apache mysqld etc) uses /etc/init.d/apache2(etc), cant I just add it like that?
<jrib> corin_: what version of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> iceroot: you have logged in on tty1, and then it's just in the terminal yeah?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: ^
<sebsebseb> iceroot: wrong one
<corin_> jrib: 8.04.2 LTS
<corin_> server
<glenn_> jrib: apologies. dmesg has a line reporting: error: ext3fs (sda1) error: remounting filesystem read-only
<jrib> corin_: sure, but just note that ubuntu is moving to upstart
<etate> FirstSgt: thats weird... i mean my guess would have been a problem with the framebuffer if it was just in the terminal, but on desktop as well would mean it renders incorrectly everywhere .. I would guess its a resolution issue but i don't know
<sebsebseb> ircnow: so  your able to give Ubuntu commands, but that's it?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: on tty7 message is: mountall: Plymouth command failed, mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth.
<jrib> glenn_: don't know then
<FirstSgt> etate: right after i installed ubuntu it ran beautifully ... the drivers messed that up.
<sebsebseb> ircnow: Plymouth is the boot up
<corin_> jrib, 8.04.2 LTS has support until 2015 I think, so I have 5 years to learn upstart? ;D
<Luija1006> Hello people please I need help: Kate is having error opening .js greasemonkey scripts: when I click edit with greasemonkey this error windows appears http://i39.tinypic.com/24msuna.png , but in 9.10 kate opened the greasemonkey scripts perfectly, whats going on?
<sebsebseb> Luija1006: I remember you,  I belive
<sebsebseb> Luija1006: and yeah #kubuntu
<Jordan_U> corin_: Unless everyone switches to systemd :)
<jrib> corin_: 8.04 has support until 2011 on the desktop, 2013 on the server
<Luija1006> sebsebseb: do I know you?
<sebsebseb> Luija1006: no just
<etate> FirstSgt: you could remove the nvidia driver altogether and see what happens then (it will default to nv i think)
<sebsebseb> Luija1006: I remember someone having a kate and greasemonkey issue, I guess it was you
<corin_> jrib, i can live with 3 years
<corin_> so err, any guides on the init.d way? :(
<SharkPants> Hey man
<jrib> corin_: read /etc/init.d/skeleton
<Luija1006> oh... yeah it was me, sebsebseb and I didnt find solution yet, so I am triying in this channel too, sorry for the bother
<SharkPants> you guys are all hosers unless you use xmonad as a window manager!
<corin_> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> Luija1006: anyway since Kate is a KDE app  #kubuntu is a good channel to try, but you can also continue here  trying to get help for your issue
<Luija1006> ok :)
<koanen_t> sebsebseb: We love me
<sebsebseb> koanen_t: what?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: yes you get that message, is that it?  you can't log in to  your user account, and put in some commands or something?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: yes i can
<sebsebseb> ircnow: Have you used Ubuntu before?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: yes 9.04
<sebsebseb> ircnow: ok and you skipped 9.10?
<koanen_t> sebsebseb: Now we like GNOME. Its the best thing in the world. The one who are liking KDE ... Death
<ircnow> sebsebseb: yes 9.10
<sebsebseb> koanen_t: uhmm
<sebsebseb> koanen_t: KDE is ok as well, and some of the apps are rather nice indeed, and they can be run in Gnome as well
<koanen_t> sebsebseb: Google Hells Angels
<oxymoron> Hello guys I am on my girls computer and need help with graphics on a SiS 671MX where I cannot change resolution higher than 800x600 and plymouth shows flimmer and ant wars on bootup, the desktop effects doesnt work turning on
<koanen_t> sebsebseb: I love you bro
<xok> hello all...
<_blackwater_> ot! | koanen_t
<ircnow> sebsebseb: but I have changed grubconf default, that was hard
<xok> I am trying to install kubuntu over NFS...
<sebsebseb> !ot | koanen_t
<ubottu> koanen_t: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xok> has anyone done such thing before?..
<xok> I've got problems...
<sebsebseb> ircnow: you changed Grub?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: then I must installed new
<sebsebseb> ircnow: maybe
<sebsebseb> ircnow: What have you changed? from default install?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: it was not possible to boot grub error 15
<sebsebseb> ircnow: when you did your clean install of 10.04 what happended?  you got the Plymouth message?
<Luija1006> Hello people please I need help: Kate is having error opening .js greasemonkey scripts: when I click edit with greasemonkey this error windows appears http://i39.tinypic.com/24msuna.png , but in 9.10 kate opened the greasemonkey scripts perfectly, whats going on?
<xok> can anyone tell me why kubuntu may say "Please provide a name for this Disc, such as 'Debian 5.0.3 Disk 1' : " when I try to install kubuntu over NFS?..
<sebsebseb> xok: try #kubuntu
<Grujah> Got a small problem.. I tried to add a pannel to the bottom of the screen.. but it didn't apear and instead when I maximize a window bottom 20 or so pixels do are not used .. like in this picutre http://i42.tinypic.com/295eh3o.png
<xok> sebsebseb, thanks, will try...
<ubuntu01> hello #ubuntu !
<ircnow> sebsebseb: yes after installed 10.04 I have this message on tty7
<sebsebseb> ircnow: ok
<etate> Luija1006: have you tried something other than kate ?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: Which graphics card you got?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: Old or new computer?  How old?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: nvidia
<sebsebseb> ircnow: I thought you said you had to change Grub or something?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: yes on 9.10
<sebsebseb> ircnow: Why?
<Luija1006> etate: I cannot :( when I click the button edit, if you click it for the first time it lets you select your favorite text editor, but now than I choosed kate, when I click the edit button again it tosses the kate error windows, dont know how to get greasemonkey to default, because I desinstalled it and it keeps splashing the kate error!
<ircnow> sebsebseb: for checking
<sebsebseb> ircnow: By default 9.04 uses Grub the old version,  by default 9.10 and 10.04 use the newer Grub 2, which also isn't really as good as the old one for many of us
<sebsebseb> ircnow: Do you have Windows on the computer as well or??
<ircnow> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> ircnow: ok and Windows boots up no problem?
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: What do you prefer about grub legacy?
<etate> Luija1006: you can always start a terminal and type: <editor> file.js
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: it does the trick for me,  I don't need this Grub 2 rubbish
<Ambedrake> ok if i want to see the interrupt that is given by the Fn-X key how can I do this?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: now after installed 10.04 is ok
<etate> Luija1006: where <editor> is something other than kate... or am i missing the point?
<Luija1006> etate: oh cool, let me try that
<sebsebseb> ircnow: what's ok after installing 10.04?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: yes
<ircnow> sebsebseb: but before upgrading to 10.04 was error 15
<sebsebseb> ircnow: error 15,  and Ubuntu woudn't load or?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: I thought you said you did a clean install of 10.04 not an upgrade from previous version?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: if a previous version didn't boot up, and you clean isntalled, well then sure, the new install should boot up
<ircnow> sebsebseb: no I have intalling new 10.04 now
<etate> Luija1006: fwiw there are plenty of editors capable of handling javascript.. my favourite is emacs
<ubuntu01> i am having a small problem with ubuntu 10.04 and my Dell Latitude CPi. when i try to connect to my wireless network (buffalo, which it sees), it fails to connect. it even asks me for the key. ifconfig shows that i have two devices: eth0 and loopback. does anyone have any experience with ubuntu not seeing networks?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: so the install with teh Plymouth error message was an upgrade from a previous version?
<etate> Luija1006: emacs has a great mode that interacts and loads javascript into firefox automatically too
<Luija1006> etate: ok but now greasemonkey is stuck with that kate error forever? -_-
<ircnow> sebsebseb: no its from the cd 10.04
<sebsebseb> ircnow: ok
<sebsebseb> ircnow: and on your clean install your getting that message, which is odd
<etate> Luija1006: what command did you type in the terminal?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: yes
<spizkapa> @Ambedrake: use xev from the command prompt. Anything you type will print its keycode etc "live" for you
<Ambedrake> ty
<spizkapa> np
<ircnow> sebsebseb: I think I must install some packages, but plymouth I dont know
<Ubuntu1> i am having a small problem with ubuntu 10.04 and my Dell Latitude CPi. when i try to connect to my wireless network (buffalo, which it sees), it fails to connect. it even asks me for the key. ifconfig shows that i have two devices: eth0 and loopback. does anyone have any experience with ubuntu not seeing networks?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: not sure what to suggest,  there is a way to get a text boot instead, well if it will work,  instead of people having the working plymouth graphical boot up, which  your not getting.   There are a few different issues when it comes to Plymouth in 10.04,  however I haven't seen people saying about your issue in here before.
<sebsebseb> ircnow: What was wrong with 9.04, why did you want to upgrade to 10.04?
<Luija1006> etate: pretty pretty rare
<_blackwater_> Ubuntu1 what wireless chipset is in your dell
<Grujah> Got a small problem.. I tried to add a pannel to the bottom of the screen.. but it didn't apear and instead when I maximize a window bottom 20 or so pixels do are not used .. like in this picutre http://i42.tinypic.com/295eh3o.png
<Luija1006> etate: luis@Acer:~/.mozilla/firefox/viyfxqf2.default/gm_scripts/lockerz_unplayd$ kate lockerz_unplayd.user.js
<Luija1006> etate: it opens the .js without any problem
<Ubuntu1> _blackwater_: sorry i am not sure, how would i check that ?
<Luija1006> but the greasemonkey kate doesnt... etate
<ircnow> sebsebseb: on 9.04 was good, but after upgrading to 10.04 I have shot my grub down, then I couldent boot again, then I istalled complet new
<_blackwater_> Ubuntu1 drop to console screen, type lspci
<etate> Luija1006: one sec i'm just looking at what these tools you're using actually are :)
<Luija1006> etate: ok lol :D
<Ubuntu1> _blackwater_:44BX
<sebsebseb> ircnow: so you upgraded 9.04 to 9.10 and then to 10.04?   then after problems tried a clean install of 10.04?
<Ubuntu1> _blackwater_:40BX
<histo> Ubuntu1: look in System > admin > hardware drivers  see if its listing your wifi card as a restricted
<_blackwater_> Ubuntu1 broadcomm
<Ubuntu1> _blackwater_:440BX
<Ubuntu1> sorry lol
<Ubuntu1> im a bad typist
<ircnow> sebsebseb: yes exactly
<histo> Ubuntu1: open a terminal and you can copy and paste the line
<sebsebseb> ircnow: after the upgrade from 9.10, what problem did you get in 10.04?
<histo> Ubuntu1: nvm.
<carlosfrg> hola donde esta el cana de ubunu en epañol???
<sebsebseb> !es | carlosfrg
<ubottu> carlosfrg: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<_blackwater_> Ubuntu1 ok so can you hardwire your lan connection temporarily, will need to optain broadcom firmware.
<carlosfrg> gracias
<ircnow> sebsebseb: on 10.04 I get this on tty7: mountall: Plymouth command failed, mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth.
<sebsebseb> ircnow: ok you  got this error message, after upgrading from 9.10 as well as with a clean install from CD?
<Ubuntu1> _blackwater_: our laptop does not have an ethernet jack. is there any way of transfering it possibly ?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: not upgrading, I have installed complet new 10.04
<_blackwater_> there is - could get the .deb file on usb stick.
<sebsebseb> ircnow: ok
<sebsebseb> ircnow: have you ever used a text editor in the terminal?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: nano  or vi/vim
<ircnow> sebsebseb: yes vim
<Ubuntu1> ok great ill try that, thanks _blackwater_
<etate> Luija1006: my guess would be greasemonkey has trouble parsing that particular js file
<_blackwater_> Ubuntu1 sure, you're looking for the bwcutter firmware btw.
<sebsebseb> ircnow: right Plymouth is new for Ubuntu,  Fedora and Mandriva have had for a while.  however yes Plymouth is new in Ubuntu with 10.04 being the first version to have it.  As a result only  some of us know about Plymouth that come here.  Also there are quite a few issues that can happen with it.
<Ambedrake> OK so the Fn for toggling the wifi card looks like it cant be mapped is there a terminal way to enable the wifi card?
<etate> Luija1006: does it work with other scripts? have you tried with a simpler script maybe?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: I have an idea though, something that might work
<histo> !broadcom | Ubuntu1
<ubottu> Ubuntu1: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Ubuntu1> okey
<ircnow> sebsebseb: yey?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: on two computers now or?
<histo> Ambedrake: how'd you disable it?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: on one
<Ambedrake> its disabled on boot automatically
<sebsebseb> ircnow: now I am not really sure what that error message means,  I think it is saying that,  for whatever reason it can't boot up the graphical Plymouth boot up
<Ambedrake> and Fn over ACPI is not supported for this LT
<Petein> why a FAT fs would be undesirable for a500GB hdd used to record and play back large video files?
<etate> Luija1006: try it with a script from here: http://userscripts.org/ and see if it makes a difference
<sebsebseb> ircnow: right, but maybe you can set up the text only boot up, and have that working instead
<fredrik_> I have a Asus Eee 901 which I have installed Ubuntu Server Edition on. I
<ChogyDan> Petein: doesn't fat have a 4g file limit?
<Petein> ChogyDan: yeah it does so?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: how can I configure my graphiccard now, maybe its this
<sebsebseb> ircnow: that's something else
<g0th> hi
<sebsebseb> ircnow: if you install the propritary NIvida driver, and the  graphical boot up works properly,  it won't work proerly
<histo> ChogyDan: fat16 does
<g0th> how do I install sage for kubuntu lucid?
<histo> !info sage | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: Package sage does not exist in lucid
<fredrik_> I have also installed xfce4 for a light desktop enviroment. I want to pair my bt-device (a phone) with the computer. My computer have BT (I've used it before on another OS), but I can't get it to work now
<sebsebseb> ircnow: it won't work properly with propritary NIvida driver.  However it should really be working with the open source driver for Nivida
<sebsebseb> ircnow: that comes with 10.04
<ircnow> sebsebseb: I think from cd was not installed nvidia driver
<sebsebseb> ircnow: 10.04 comes with a driver for NIvida which works fine with Plymouth,  if you install the propritary driver you get a boot up problem
<etate> so does anyone know how to get past the livecd first boot screen without it failing?
<harjot> how do i format a drive?
<maco> harjot: mkfs
<maco> harjot: or install gparted
<sebsebseb> ircnow: for some reason Plymouth won't boot up on your computer like it's meant to
<gnugr> Ubuntu1: to start eith0 try " dhclient eth0 "   to stop it use  " ifdown eth0 "  to config use " ifconfig eth0 "
<harjot> a usb drive
<fredrik_> I have followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup, but when I run hcitool dev I do not get any devices?
<fredrik_> Suggestions?
<maco> harjot: gparted if you want a gui, mkfs if you're fine with the command line
<etate> harjot: you can use fdisk on your drive
<harjot> fdisk
<harjot> ok
<maco> harjot: fdisk is for partitioning. mkfs is for formatting
<Luija1006> etate: lol the scripts are from userscripts.org
<etate> maco: you can format with fdisk, and partition, 2 birds, 1 stone
<maco> harjot: assuming your flash drive has a suitable partition table already you just need mkfs
<harjot> im trying to format a flash drive so i should use mkfs?
<Mintz> still looking for a UBUNTU CAM driver for ACER ASPIRE 8940G
<sebsebseb> ircnow: so even if you get the graphical boot up working,  you would then get another problem, after installing propritary NIvida driver
<maco> etate: really? O_O dang it
<g0th> why is there no sage for kubuntu anymore?
<maco> etate: clearly i do things the stupidly long way round :P
<g0th> the website offers ubuntu packages
<maco> g0th: sage?
<Mintz> WEBCAM driver,,,?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: I dont know, how I can reconfigure now my nvidia?
<maco> g0th: ubuntu and kubuntu share a repository...
<g0th> http://www.sagemath.org/
<etate> maco: not sure i haven't used mkfs :)
<sebsebseb> ircnow: you don't not yet anyway
<etate> maco: but it sounds like its a util to make a filesystem... which is a bad start really
<ircnow> sebsebseb: no
<etate> maco: unless it makes a filesystem of a type you want...
<g0th> sage is very important, so I am really surprised to learn that it is no longer included
<sebsebseb> ircnow: you only install the Nivida driver, if you want to 3D game or run Compiz,  and also only if well you can boot in to Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ircnow: and at the moment you can't even boot it up properly
<maco> etate: yeah you tell it which format you want ;-)
<maco> g0th: what are you talking about?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: ok compitz I will do
<maco> g0th: if theres an ubuntu package then theres a kubuntu package
<sebsebseb> ircnow: right, but you can't at the moment
<maco> g0th: theyre the same thing
<sebsebseb> ircnow: since you can't boot up Ubuntu like your meant to
<sebsebseb> ircnow: since Plymouth is not working like it's meant to
<daveWilky> sage is very nice with onions...
<Luija1006> etate: every script from GM comes from userscripts.org
<ircnow> sebsebseb: and xserver-xorg
<etate> maco: if you want the whole device to be of one filesystem i can understand that... but either way he has to partition at some point :/
<sebsebseb> ircnow: I think  your 10.04 CD is fine
<Bizzeh> hi, im trying to install an RPM package, but it just opens in archive manager, it used to install from click... am i missing something?
<superjoe> has anyone else had the problem after upgrading to Lucid where some scripts don't return after they're done executing?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: I dont know
<maco> etate: i said "assuming you have a suitable partition table" didnt i?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: if you still have the ISO you could check to see if it's a good ISO or not, but I don't think that you have a bad ISO is the problem
<g0th> maco: I never said otherwise
<maco> etate: way ive learned (from sysadmin books/classes) is fdisk to partition, then mkfs to format the partitions you just made
<maco> g0th: and sage is still in the repo as of lucid and maverick
<g0th> hmm but I dont find it
<g0th> which repo?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: yes I have the iso on an other pc
<sebsebseb> ircnow: I think it would probably be a good idea to,  maybe try 10.04 again another clean install,  make sure your installing from a good ISO first in this case as well.   Or put 9.04 or 9.10 on.  However there's something you could try first
<etate> maco: oh yeah you did. yeah i guess we just looked at things in different ways
<Bizzeh> how do i install rpm's on ubuntu now?
<sebsebseb> !alien | Bizzeh
<ubottu> Bizzeh: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<maco> g0th: universe
<g0th> maco: it is not in my universe repo
<etate> maco: i always use fdisk to create partitions and format the disk how i like, then i use the specific fs tool to create the filesystem
<sebsebseb> Bizzeh: not so sure about alien being dangerous, but yes you woudn't normally do RPM's or try to do them, on Ubuntu
<maco> g0th: the two binary packages generated by the sage source package are libsage-dev and libsage2
<g0th> deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid universe
<maco> etate: i think mke2fs, for example, is just an alias for mkfs telling it to use ext2
<Bizzeh> hmmn, dont know why i was tring to install an rpm
<maco> g0th: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sage/0.2.0-4/+build/1409457
<sebsebseb> ircnow: maybe you can do a text boot. and then load up 10.04, worth a try I guess
<etate> maco: yeah, though it doesn't seem to have reiser
<Grujah> Got a small problem.. I tried to add a pannel to the bottom of the screen.. but it didn't apear and instead when I maximize a window bottom 20 or so pixels do are not used .. like in this picutre http://i42.tinypic.com/295eh3o.png
<harjot> how do i put a bootable iso onto a usb stick?
#ubuntu 2010-05-18
<crimsun> etate: it's fairly straightforward to use mkfs.reiserfs instead ;-)
<sebsebseb> ircnow: as for checking ISO well
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > ircnow
<ubottu> ircnow, please see my private message
<maco> crimsun: um i dont see that binary on my system
<ircnow> sebsebseb: I will do, on mac is the same md5sum .iso?
<g0th> maco: how do I install the main application?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: oh
<sebsebseb> ircnow: so you have done Ubuntu on a Mac?
<crimsun> maco: reiserfsprogs
<maco> crimsun: ah
<Petein> ChogyDan: except that the 4GB file size limit any other reasons?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: no I have one :-)
<ChogyDan> Petein: I don't know
<trism> g0th: sagemath was removed because it is apparently unbuildable for now because of dependencies on python2.5 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sagemath/+bug/510521
<g0th> maco: the packages you showed above do not contain the main program, those are just libraries
<ircnow> sebsebseb: I have a mac too
<etate> crimsun: thats not on my system actually :
<sebsebseb> ircnow: yeah you just use a md5sum check program, well no I think it's just do it  in the terminal or whatever OS X calls it
<maco> g0th: umm those 2 binaries are all that that source package has generated at least as far back as hardy
<sebsebseb> ircnow: md5sum nameofgoeshere.iso  and compare  the code with the one on
<g0th> trism: hmm, but what about the packages on the sagemath webbsite?
<maco> g0th: are you sure this is the right package name?
<g0th> trism: is it save to install them?
<g0th> maco: sagemath is the package name
<g0th> maco: sage is the name of the program, it is a very big framework
<maco> g0th: ah ok yes that was removed from lucid... let me see why
<etate> crimsun: oh my bad, installing reiserfs progs adds it automagically O_O
<ircnow> sebsebseb: I think the md5sum sould be right, but i will check
<Luija1006> etate: do you find a solution?
<crimsun> etate: I mentioned that previously ;-)
<sebsebseb> ircnow: well the md5sum sha1sum and sha2sum  codes are in the list of files on  http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04 as well as on some other page
<g0th> http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/sagemath/linux/64bit/index.html
<maco> g0th: it was removed from debian testing and thus from ubuntu because it requires python 2.5 and ubuntu has 2.6
<sebsebseb> ircnow: if it is fine
<sebsebseb> ircnow: which it probably is
<maco> g0th: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sagemath/+publishinghistory
<sebsebseb> ircnow: no point  doing another clean install of 10.04 really
<sebsebseb> ircnow: instead try  my text boot suggestion,  which I didn't actsaully tell you how to do yet,  and if that won't work,  I guess a previous version of Ubuntu or another distro
<g0th> ok thanks for the information
<etate> Luija1006: nope i'm afraid not, its a weird error... i would suggest changing to tools that aren't buggy :p
<Grujah> Got a small problem.. I tried to add a pannel to the bottom of the screen.. but it didn't apear and instead when I maximize a window bottom 20 or so pixels do are not used .. like in this picutre http://i42.tinypic.com/295eh3o.png .. Anyone?
<etate> Luija1006: or post on the greasemonkey group / forum
<harjot> how do i put a bootable iso onto a usb stick?
<Luija1006> etate: the buggy tool is kate, because greasemonkey had not problem before 10.04 -_-
<etate> Luija1006: the buggy tool is ubuntu 10.04 :(
<Luija1006> etate: LOL
<blackratdog> harjot, google unetbootin
<upgrdman> i have a text file that i want to have every "PD;" replaced with a "," ... no quotation marks of course. this seems like something a one line script could do but i am clueless. anyone wanna help? :)
<Grujah> harjotČ System -> administration ->  Startup disk creator
<harjot> blackratdog: im using that witha  custom iso, but when i boot it up, it comes up looking for gparted
<Grujah> upgrdman, opet it in Gedit, go to Search -> Replace
<Grujah> type PD; in first field and , in second
<dbaron> Does anybody know how to detect whether the current GTK theme has the unified titlebar/menubar behavior where dragging the menubar drags the window (like the default theme in 10.04 does)?
<Pici> upgrdman: sed "s/PD;/,/g" filename
<dbaron> I'd like Firefox to be able to detect it and behave appropriately.
<Luija1006> etate: I will try to uninstall firefox to see if this gets solved, do you know the command?
<etate> Luija1006: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<a94060> why dont you purge it?
<upgrdman> Grujah, Pici, thanks!
<cbovard> Hello, I have a fresh install of Ubuntu9.10. My wireless network is working. I get an ip with ifconfig but I cannot resolve any webpages or ping anything
<storrgie> so how do i clear my arp tables, or grab new ones from my gateway/dhcp?
<Grujah> Got a small problem.. I tried to add a pannel to the bottom of the screen.. but it didn't apear and now the place where it should be (bottom 20 pixels of the screen) is completely dead - i cannot occupy it with an icon or desktop or a window or anything.  .. like in this picutre http://i42.tinypic.com/295eh3o.png
<Pici> upgrdman: throw -i on there if the results look good to save the output to the same file.
<Bizzeh> why cant i find kdevelop on the package manager anymore?
<etate> cbovard: have you tried doing: sudo dhclient wlan0 (or whatever your interface is)
<SteamInc> Whats the next version of Ubuntu gonna have thats diffrent
<cbovard> i will try
<sebsebseb> ircnow: checking the ISO yet?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: no
<etate> cbovard: actually hmm if you got the IP then dhcp should be working
<sebsebseb> ircnow: maybe Plymouth hasn't installed properly for some reason
<cbovard> etate: it is strange.. i am connected, with an ip but nothing..
<SteamInc> er
<ircnow> sebsebseb: maybe the kernel was not installed completly
<kyubutsu> Question: removing mono should not break a system, would it?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: anyway first check ISO and do that soon?   then you can try an idea or two of mine, and if that won't work.   Either try clean installing 10.04 again, or just do a previous version, of Ubuntu, or other distro.
<etate> cbovard: ping doesn't work, but does wget ?
<etate> cbovard: as in if you do: wget http://www.google.com
<cbovard> one sec
<ircnow> sebsebseb: yes
<daveWilky> in update manager is it wise to tick the 2 other sites that show in other software? i`m new to ubuntu and dont want to mess up my system thats been running fine for over 2 weeks now.
<cbovard> etate: resolving.....
<sebsebseb> ircnow: ok so about to check ISO?
<Bizzeh> why isnt kdevelop in the package manager anymore?
<ircnow> sebsebseb: I will check later
<sebsebseb> ircnow: well this might work.  and would result in a text boot.
<etate> sebsebseb: any idea why when booting the livecd i can't get past the options screen?
<mtaylor> is there any way to remove the clock that's in indicator applet?
<Lasivian> any suggestions for a printable "quick reference" for ubuntu?
<mtaylor> I do not need a second clock
<bsmith093> what are the commands for patching the kernel
<sebsebseb> ircnow: remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<mtaylor> and the clock that's in indicator applet is poo compared to Clock Applet (I use the drop-down mutli-time zone world map daily)
<mtaylor> but it's just silly to have two clocks sitting up there
<ircnow> sebsebseb: plymouth-x11 I will istall, because its not installed
<Luija1006_> etate: oh well I just saw something that could be of interest: It says kate has errors opening the file (the error ocurrs while parsing the element"), some ilumination to get this solved?
<sebsebseb> ircnow: yes get that installed then
<sebsebseb> ircnow: then try booting up again
<sebsebseb> etate: a bad ISO maybe
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | etate
<ubottu> etate: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ircnow> sebsebseb: ok I do, wish me luck
<etate> sebsebseb: i did md5 sum on it... its not a bad iso
<cbovard> etate: the router must not like my computer..
<sebsebseb> etate: How old is the computer?
<etate> sebsebseb: its also the second CD i burnt, so its not a bad CD either
<ircnow> sebsebseb: I need luck for installing 10.04 :)
<bsmith093> patch
<daddyT> hi
<sebsebseb> ircnow: ok good luck
<etate> sebsebseb: a couple of years, its a dual core (core duo 2)
<bsmith093> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<daveWilky> how do i know that i'm getting the best out of my system is there any way i can check?
<daddyT> i need phpmailer
<ircnow> sebsebseb: ok
<sebsebseb> etate: maybe the CD itself didn't burn properly
<sebsebseb> etate: you could try burning a new CD and slower
<Sonsee> does somebody already have the 2.6.34?
<etate> sebsebseb: yeah i did that, i did the minimum speed for the second cd, which is the one i'm using now
<sebsebseb> etate: and you can't get past boot screen hrm
<eipi-1_> Sonsee, rc7 right now
<kyubutsu> daveWilky: system monitor
<sebsebseb> etate: Which graphics card?  How much RAM?
<linxeh> daveWilky: were you productive with it ?
<etate> sebsebseb: 1gig ram, nvidia quadro 52M graphics card
<sebsebseb> etate: You could try  the alternate CD instead
<sebsebseb> !alternate | etate
<ubottu> etate: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<etate> sebsebseb: i tried running the text installer also, and it got stuck at "Loading ..."
<Goldfisch> Trying to rescue an old ubuntu mythtv server right now.
<cbovard> etate: if i connect with a cord i get internet.. router must be just messing up
<sebsebseb> etate: oh and also md5sum'd that ISO and it was ok?
<daveWilky> well all that i use it for is working good, just want to know if i`m getting the best out of the 8gig of memory i have installed.
<etate> sebsebseb: yeap
<etate> sebsebseb: i also ran memtest86 on the computer and there were no RAM errors found
<kyubutsu> !64 > daveWilky
<ubottu> daveWilky, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> etate: ok well I guess 10.04 is out for that computer then,  so you could try a previous version of Ubuntu, plus their are a lot of other good distro's out there,  Mandriva :)  PC Linux OS,  Fedora,  Debian, and so on
<Bizzeh> why isnt kdevelop in the package manager anymore?
<arbo_> I'm trying to install lucid from a USB (liveCD not available) but I keep getting an error "no DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found"  My google search has yielded me nothing but, "switch to unetbootin" but I've tried making the bootable USB with unetbootin and pendrivelinux's utility and I am still stuck.  :\
<etate> sebsebseb: any ideas what could cause this? all my guesses were wrong i think... i don't think its a gfx issue and all the gfx fixes didn't work (nouveau.modeset=0 and xforcevesa)
<blackratdog> arbo: if you are on windows, try linuxliveusb.com
<arbo_> blackratdog: alright.
<etate> sebsebseb: i thought it may have been a problem loading ramfs but the ram is clean...
<sebsebseb> etate: Have you had previous Ubuntu versions on there?
<mcl0vin> i am following instruction in this page http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600, and i am stuck in the "download latest driver section, can someone please help me!
<etate> sebsebseb: yes, 9.10 installed... but was eternally stuck at the splash screen
<daddyT> C99SHELL FOR U
<daddyT> http://oracao.gospelmais.com.br/wp-includes/sup.php
<sebsebseb> etate: oh
<sebsebseb> etate: ok this sounds all a bit odd
<arbo_> blackratdog: I have tried that one too, actually (been at this for a couple of hours)
<sebsebseb> etate: worth trying another distro now, to see what that's like on there
<etate> sebsebseb: yeah i've had sabayon installed on there for 3 months now
<arbo_> I've also tried multiple USB drives, but they're of the same time/size.  :\
<arbo_> er, type.
<sebsebseb> etate: it might be simpally that for whatever reason,  Ubuntu doesn't like your computer
<sebsebseb> etate: oh you went to Sabayon
<Luija1006_> Hello people please I need help: Kate is having error opening .js greasemonkey scripts: when I click edit with greasemonkey this error windows appears http://i39.tinypic.com/24msuna.png , but in 9.10 kate opened the greasemonkey scripts perfectly, whats going on?
<etate> sebsebseb: yeah, my guess would have been it was a problem with the motherboard
<sebsebseb> etate: yeah Sabayon is also good, but I woudn't normally recommend it as an alternative to Ubuntu
<daveWilky> yes my system is AMD64 with the 8 gig of memory
<etate> sebsebseb: why not?
<sebsebseb> etate: since Mandriva and PC Linux OS :)
<mcl0vin> !hg clone
<sebsebseb> etate: that nd when I tried Sabayon in vm, and tried to install from CD, uhmm...
<sebsebseb> etate: CD/DVD
<etate> sebsebseb: well i like gentoo but didn't want to go through source compilation again, thats why
<sebsebseb> etate: yes if you want an easy version of Gentoo, then Sabayon is rather ideal
<etate> sebsebseb: but the performance is really bad on that system
<Au6042> I need some help fixing dpkg database on Ubuntu linux 10.04 system.
<etate> sebsebseb: the drive is LVM which confused me also
<sebsebseb> etate: Ubuntu can use LVM as well, but it woudn't normalley
<sebsebseb> etate: well I think Ubuntu can use LVM
<etate> sebsebseb: do you think that could cause performance issues?
<Au6042> I cannot install or upgrade anything
<etate> sebsebseb: i'm trying to figure out why some linux distros just don't like that machine but can't figure it out
<Au6042> The system still runs
<etate> its annoying :)
<sebsebseb> etate: Different distros differnet bugs
<daddyT> hi
<etate> sebsebseb: yeah, with sabayon the system was real slow though, are desktop environments getting extremely memory hungry or something?
<sebsebseb> etate: What a place to say this, but ah well :D   Ubuntu is apparantly quite buggy really compared to a lot of the other distros
<etate> sebsebseb: its a shame because its the best in terms of usability
<etate> sebsebseb: that is, if you can install it :)
<etate> sebsebseb: do you know of a distro that is good and performs well?
<sebsebseb> etate: yes and no, depends on user,  but Mandriva and PC  Linux OS,  and quite a few others, are also rather user friendly
<ralferix> Gentoo
<Luija1006> People where is Kate located?
<sebsebseb> etate: Mandriva
<Au6042> Reading database ... 95%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<etate> sebsebseb: i'm thinking of just going back to debian :p
<jas_> Newbie here, just upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10 now I have real problems with my wireless internet connections, so far can not find a group that address my problem
<sebsebseb> etate: and a nice graphical control centre to set things up as well,   PC Linux OS has it as well though, but that's a Mandriva fork.  Shame Ubuntu doesn't have something like this,
<ralferix> anyone played with IPsec on Ubuntu?  I am trying to connect to a VPN with Racoon
<daddyT> http://oracao.gospelmais.com.br/wp-includes/sup.php
<Au6042> files list file for package 'playonlinux' is missing final new line
<etate> sebsebseb: okay i will try something else.. thank you for helping
<sebsebseb> etate: set things up? well defaults are rather good, but  can also easilly do things such as disabling pulseaudio without problems, in the control centre.
<sebsebseb> etate: ok well good luck :)
<daveWilky> jas did you leave your wireless internet switched on while you done the upgrade?
<etate> sebsebseb: thanks :)
<Au6042> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned a fatal error code [2]
<sebsebseb> etate: as for Debian since
<sebsebseb> etate: Ubuntu is based on Debian
<sebsebseb> etate: it's basically  Ubuntu, but without quite a few of the features that some of us aren't that keen on
<jas_> etate yes did a wireless download
<cypha> what will allow me to increase transparency of out-of-focus windows in Windows 7??
<cypha> just like ubuntu has
<sebsebseb> etate: quite a few? I mean all
<linxeh> cypha: ask in a windows channel ?
<etate> sebsebseb: yeah but i think the installer is different
<cypha> no one there answers
<linxeh> cypha: too bad ?
<cypha> might be that someone here knows?
<jas_> sorry daveWilky last message was for you
<Bizzeh> take the security of debian, paint it in kiddy colours and poke it full of holes... then you get a product called ubuntu which you can make a lot of money from, but just not tell anyone your making more money than they can imagine, because "thats not what open source is about"
<jlxsolutions> hello anyone good whit wifi around?
<Bizzeh> seems like a solid business plan to me
<linxeh> cypha: this is a support channel for ubuntu. not for windows.
<etate> sebsebseb: also the latest ubuntu was based on debians testing branch...
<jlxsolutions> got a amilo here and i am unable to get the wifi turned on and acerhk dosent install
<sebsebseb> Bizzeh: take Debian,  start doing stuff since 9.04 that certain experienced users such as myself aren't that happy about, and keep on doing it as versions come out.  and hopefuly attract the main streame Windows users to Ubuntu, but at the same time lose, experienced users to other distros
<toppings> any1 wanan gimme a hand w/ ssh?
<dabaR> Hi, I can not join unencrypted networks after joining an encrypted network.
<dabaR> Until I restart
<gaste> !change hostname
<dabaR> I have bcm43xx on a lenovo laptop
<dabaR> gaste: you don't really want to change that.
<Bizzeh> sebsebseb: ubuntu is pretty much praying on the stupidity of people... same as microsoft did, same as apple are doing now... you appeal to the stupid people, because they are easiest to make part with their money
<dabaR> gaste: I hear
<sebsebseb> Bizzeh: yes Canonical want to make money, but  the services aren't that bad really the ones they are using to make money from
<etate> Bizzeh: lots of money going to an open source linux distro doesn't sound that bad to me
<Bizzeh> etate: im not on about going in
<Bizzeh> im on about the lead ubuntu devs now being paid very heafty amounts
<kyubutsu> sebsebseb , Bizzeh : this is not a political endeavour
<gaste> thanks dabaR . How do you ask ubottu smthing ?
<dabaR> Bizzeh: so what?
<onetinsoldier> good for them. glad to hear someone is making good money in the open-source sector
<linxeh> sebsebseb: what things do you mean?
<homosaur> is anyone here using phusion passenger and nginx? i'm having a dilly of a time getting phpfast cgi to work
<dabaR> gaste: /msg ubottu smthing
<sebsebseb> Bizzeh: as for Apple they took a load of  open source, put lip stick on it, did some of their other changes, and sold it as Mac OS X.   As for Microsoft they are still rather big today, because of computer ignorants, which just happens luckily for them, to be most computer users.
<woodyjlw> I have a on board realtek ac97 audio on a asus board and ubuntu 10.04 and I have a logitec suround system. when I go to sound settings and set it for 5.1 suround it should use all three audio ports for my suround and I know for sure the audio jacks are in right plugs but my sound fades in and out. is there a linux driver I need to install to get 5.1 to work?
<pinnerup> What's the program to use if I want a simple way to combine a bunch of image files into a pdf?
<Flare183> I'm having a problem with X I think, every few seconds my screen will flicker, not completely off or anything but just a small one
<linxeh> sebsebseb: they bought and support CUPS too
<sebsebseb> Bizzeh: as fun as it is sometimes, we are off topic, and this is really a support channel, so we should stop it now really
<Flare183> Is there a bug in intel's display driver or something?
<onetinsoldier> pinnerup: don't know. perhaps 'pdfmod'
<linxeh> Flare183: I suspect so. all software has bugs
<a3ist> Flare183, you talkin about intel integrated graphics?
<Flare183> a3ist: yup
<etate> linxeh: not all, i wrote a word count in asm once :)
<a3ist> Flare183, which one?
<Bizzeh> my main point is, why shout about freedom and how all software should be free, yet take money out of peoples pockets for the software that is supposed to be free at the same time
<Flare183> a3ist: I'm not sure let me look
<Bizzeh> anyway
<linxeh> etate: and it had bugs
<Bizzeh> i will continue this at some other point
<linxeh> etate: can it cope with chinese words ?
<linxeh> bzzt fail
<etate> linxeh: thats not a bug thats a feature request ;)
<linxeh> etate: no you said it counted words; it doesnt
<onetinsoldier> Flare183: you might want too look at this --> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004#Intel%208xx%20X%20freezes/crashes
<Flare183> alright
<Bizzeh> as my cat has just used his claws to inform me that its time for sleep (he sleeps on my leather chair)
<etate> linxeh: okay it counts numbers
<sebsebseb> Bizzeh: Ubuntu has never been a 100% free software distro
<sebsebseb> !freedom | Bizzeh
<ubottu> Bizzeh: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<etate> linxeh: ASCII numbers
<im> debian (ubuntu) amd64 package available? For aptana studio.
<linxeh> etate: ok offtopic I guess :)
<a3ist> Flare183, I have a fix that worked for my laptop with intel integrated graphics but not positive it will work for yours
<GeekSquid> Bizzeh: I am not selling software, I'll setup software, I'll make software work, and I'll support software when things go wrong, and I get paid, what's wrong with that
<linxeh> etate: compiler introduces bugs? integer overflow, etc
<paraintj> I have a crazy open source question regarding phones and the new WIMAX 4G network
<Bizzeh> sebsebseb: so by free you mean whole control belongs to canonical? nobody else dipping their hands into your pot?
<Flare183> a3ist: well it flickers sometimes, and the mouse cursor won't change right
<x-kent> how do I change login theme in 10.4 ?
<a3ist> Flare183, thats different than the problem I had, unfortunately.
<woodyjlw> how do I get 5.1 surround to work properly on my realtek ac97 audio?  ubuntu 10.04 asus motherboard
<a3ist> So I doubt my fix would work
<onetinsoldier> !sound | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<etate> linxeh: you can make a program bug free if you have a specific target input, and a specific output, ie: write a program that takes a number and adds 1 to it
<derek6711> do you have jack audio installed?
<etate> linxeh: given that the input number is 1 :)
<gaste> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<im> Türkçe bilen birileri varmı ?
<etate> linxeh: the problem is then you have to worry about bugs in the hardware :(
<daveWilky> is there any voice chat rooms for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !turkey | im
<ubottu> im: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<im> thanks
<Flare-Laptop> a3ist: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Flare-Laptop> a3ist: Flare183 == me btw
<a3ist> Flare-Laptop, can you do an lspci and pastebin it?
<a3ist> copy/paste it to
<a3ist> !pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Flare-Laptop> a3ist: what I just pasted to you is from lspci
<linxeh> etate: its very hard to make anything bug free; ok, maybe you can make the high level description bug free for simple cases, but anything complex and it gets very hard. and yeah, you then have hardware, and dependence on third party code, thread/timing issues, etc.
 * Flare-Laptop knows what he's doing just needs to fix this :(
<a3ist> that's the only line with intel on it in your lspci results?
<Flare-Laptop> a3ist: http://pastebin.com/DGnkK09A
<radar3d_phone> Hey my cpu seems locked up, scroll lock and caps lock lights are flashing ???
<Flare-Laptop> radar3d_phone: kernel panic
<Axident> hi, Im new to ubuntu and I have maked something that i shouldnt. I have delete things under main menu that for me were unusefull shotcuts. I have only deleted "shortcuts for Wine and some for programs running with Wine. The big problem is now that I can get it to work again! I tryed to remove and reinstall Wine but I dont get it to works! What can I do, please help?
<a3ist> Flare-Laptop, you can try my fix and see if it works.  At the grub menu, press E for your selected OS so you can add a boot parameter.  then, where it says "quiet" and "splash" usually, add "i915.modeset=1" (without quotes)
<etate> linxeh: yeah true, but functional languages are heading in the right direction i think by getting rid of side effects... it definitely reduces bugs created by you rather than someone else
<Flare-Laptop> alright
<Flare-Laptop> hold on
<linxeh> yeah
<a3ist> Flare183,, k I'll be semi afk but shoot me a PM if it works and I will tell you how to make the changes permanent
<linxeh> etate: well, we've had them for decades; they havent caused a revolution yet :)
<Flare183> ok
<etate> linxeh: they haven't?
<etate> linxeh: 5 years ago they were considered academic and unusable in industry... now there are companies everywhere using haskell, lisp etc
<linxeh> etate: there have always been people using them
<kermit> why do some pdfs, in any viewer, have some parts that are just AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?
<etate> linxeh: since the dawn of lambda you mean? :)
<carlosfrg> hola buena el canal en español???
<linxeh> well, yeah,
<arand> Axident: Look in ~/.local/share/applications/ ...
<etate> linxeh: its only recent that great progress in optimizing functional programs has occured
<Flare183> a3ist: I can't get grub to come up :(
<etate> linxeh: the okasaki purely functional datastructures is recent
<etate> linxeh: the ability to have a fast pure language like haskell which works with lazy evaluation is also kind of recent
<a3ist> I think it shows up if you hold shift; someone correct me if wrong
<linxeh> etate: I dont argue there have been great innovations; they just havent caused a revolution
<poop231> Software i can tell to make a noise at a certain time, say, 05:30 AM. Go.
<etate> linxeh: they have for me personally, now that things are multicore...
<linxeh> the majority of code is still written in languages such as VB, Csharp, C, Java etc
<Dark_Wolf> Why is there no Opacity Settings tab in CompizConfig?
<a3ist> someone back me up; is shift the right key to keep grub from starting up the kernel automatically?
<etate> linxeh: yeah sure ... they are the assembly languages
<Goldfisch> Weird. My dual VGA/DVI GeForce 6200 wouldnt boot up in VGA mode. I had to swap out with a pure VGA card to get a monitor to show me anything.
<_blackwater_> a3ist esc will prompt the kern menu
<etate> linxeh: VB & C# being the asm of the CLR, C... well who uses that anymore except for embedded device programming, and Java for the JVM
<a3ist> Flare183, catch that?  _blackwater said escape should keep it open.
<linxeh> etate: C is still massive dood
<Flare183> a3ist: well right now I'm editing the grub.cfg file to do it manually
<a3ist> Flare183,  alternatively check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Where%20did%20my%20Grub2%20boot%20menu%20go!?!?! for reenabling the menu
<a3ist> yeah thats the other way
<Flare183> o.O oh ok
<etate> linxeh: ?! dude its only used in the kernel or in device drivers...
<etate> where i mean usable rather than used
<linxeh> etate: or lots of high speed processing code, databases, realtime systems, etc
<etate> linxeh: nah most high speed processing, realtime system stuff is left to C++
<daveWilky> i can nearly do everything in ubuntu that i did in windows, but i have tried for 4 hours now to send emails in thunderbird and if i dont get it working then i will have to return windows 7 for good, which is a shame, i really do like ubuntu 10
<arand> Axident: And in ~/.config/menus
<etate> linxeh: but the JVM and CLR can do that too
<linxeh> etate: then we work in very different environments )
<a3ist> Flare183, under Grub2 you shouldn't actually modify grub.cfg; its generated automatically based on settings in /etc/default/grub.  You make changes to grub by editing that file, and then running "sudo update-grub" which will generate a new grub.cfg
<etate> linxeh: yeah, my last job was programming in common lisp so probably :)
<arand> Axident: That's where most of the metadata for the menus are stored, so looking fro the app in question in there will hopefully help.
<hd1> in 10.04s built-in IM client, how do I open a send message window?
<[Screamo]> can anyone help me with smb?
<etate> linxeh: at the moment i'm working in clojure, which is a language that runs on the JVM, hence my opinions
<kennyG> Hello guys!
<etate> linxeh: also fwiw you can get common lisp to run faster than C with the right compiler
<hd1> [Screamo]: no, no one can help you with smb ;)
<Flare183> a3ist: I know
<kennyG> Could someone point me the best PDF visualiser of market please?
<[Screamo]> After upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04, i can no longer access files from this comp on my windows xp womcp.
<[Screamo]> *comp
<linxeh> etate: you can get most things to do most other things if you want
<prettyhatem> Hey guys I got quite a problem.  I have mdadm raid5 array with a failed drive.  I went to remove the bad drive and boot the machine without it installed.  Well the machine wouldnt boot up, instead it would get past bios and then just have a blinking cursor and never boots!
<prettyhatem> what do you guys think is wrong?
<[Screamo]> hd1, thats very reassuring =/
<hd1> kennyG: wtf?
<a3ist> k sorry Flare183, just habit to mention that since questions about grub are pretty common right now
<prettyhatem> the boot drive isnt part of the raid
<Flare183> a3ist: lol I understand
<linxeh> etate: this is getting very off topic though, and I'm getting tired and bored :p
<etate> linxeh: true, i just wouldn't like to be back to programming c or c++ for that matter... too much to write :P
<linxeh> etate: you win
<daveWilky> are there any voice chatrooms in ubuntu ?
<kennyG> hd1, ? what?
<Typos_King> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mackolin> helpme with software Prossesing .......
<linxeh> mackolin: processing.org ?
<Axident> arand, Im not sure what you want me to do?
<prettyhatem> anyone have any ideas?
<Typos_King> [Screamo:  I'd think there's a #samba channel or so
<hd1> kennyG: seems like you're asking in the wrong channel/network
<[Screamo]> the point being it just worked before i upgraded, smae setings, but now it doesn =/
<prettyhatem> I think it maybe grub
<mackolin> yes.   linxeh>   based JAVA
<prettyhatem> but I dont know anything about grub
<linxeh> mackolin: what do you want help with ?
<kennyG> hd1, why do you think so?
<mackolin> no install no run ....
<hd1> kennyG: read your quesiton, then the topic and you tell me
<linxeh> mackolin: how did you try to install it ?
<Typos_King> kennyG:   may I ask what a 'pdf visualizer' is?
<linxeh> Typos_King: presumably a pdf reader ?
<shohyuken> hi channel, I have a non ubuntu question, may I? it's c++
<Typos_King> reader? hehh, not sure
<jrib> shohyuken: try ##c++, no?
<kennyG> hd1, well, obviously I wanted a PDF visualiser for Ubuntu if that's the matter...
<Au6042> I need help on fixing my broken dpkg database, I can't install or upgrade anything but the system still runs, It gives me an error message, Can anyone help me?
<Typos_King> his wording sounded far from a reader :|
<linxeh> shohyuken: what about in ubuntu-offtopic or c++ channels ?
<shohyuken> jrib: tried there but it keeps saying cannot send to channel
<jrib> Au6042: pastebin the error message and include it in your question to the channel
<Typos_King> kennyG:   may I ask what a 'pdf visualizer' is?
<Flare183> a3ist: ok I've got 3 timeouts, one says hidden, and the other isn't. So which one would I change?
<jrib> !register | shohyuken
<ubottu> shohyuken: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<mackolin> Linxeh just run the file that says prossesing already unzipped but do not run
<shohyuken> oh
<kennyG> Typos_King, it's a special application to visualise pdf files.
<shohyuken> doh!
<shohyuken> thanks guys
<linxeh> kennyG: what do you mean by visualise ?
<con-man> can anyone recommend a program I can use to transfer files to my iphone?
<onetinsoldier> Typos_King: i think he just means a pdf reader
<Typos_King> kennyG:   how does it work?
<kennyG> linxeh, view
<Typos_King> hehe
<a3ist> Flare183, pastebin it and I'll take a look
<hd1> kennyG: oy, I thought you were asking for where to find one, my apologies
<Typos_King> visualize?  first time I ever heard that term used for a simple reader
<Typos_King> hehe
<hd1> someone cut my karma, please?
<con-man> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<linxeh> kennyG: so use evince, xpdf, or acroread ?
<Daekdroom> !Rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<hd1> that was too bad
<Typos_King> kennyG:   I use okular, gnome has Evince, both work well, I've checked evince, seem that okular fares better ratings wise
<kennyG> linxeh, which one is better in opinion? :P
<linxeh> Typos_King: cross language
<a3ist> con-man, alternative option:  Jailbreak it so you can SSH :)  I use my iphone to login to my computers remotely now
<mackolin> please herlmpe with prossesing based in JAVA for ARDUINO
<linxeh> kennyG: I guess it depends on what you want. evince or xpdf probably as they arent from adobe
<Typos_King> I'd really prefer kpdf myself, but it was removed from kde4 :(
<Typos_King> xpdf is.... hehehe, very featureless btw
<kennyG> okapi14, which one came with Lucid?
<hd1> ~karma hd1
<mackolin> please herlmpe with prossesing based in JAVA for ARDUINO    no install no run :(
<arand> Axident: If you deleted an item from alacarte, that "deletion" is stored in the metadatata in one/both of those places, so you'll have to look around there for something which looks like <Deleted/>  or similar, and remove that one, in order to not always keep the item "deleted"
<Typos_King> mackolin:   the who?
<crocket> Ubuntu lucid displays nothing on booting with X1250.
<Flare-Laptop> a3ist: http://pastebin.com/K9vvYWxi
<mackolin> the software prossesing no installin ubuntu :(
<crocket> Why does lucid send nothing to X1250?
<linxeh> Typos_King: xpdf ignores password protection for printing etc though
<mackolin> prossesing based in JAVA
<mackolin> prossesing based in JAVA for ARDUINO
<linxeh> mackolin: ok, how are you trying to install it ?
<mackolin> Linxeh just run the file that says prossesing already unzipped but do not run....
<Vital{ReBorN}> just run the file that says prossesing already unzipped but do not run
<linxeh> mackolin: what did you try and run ?
<SingAlong> hi all what does this line mean in a shell script? trap ``1 2 3 15 18
<Vital{ReBorN}> that doesn't make any sense
<SingAlong> there's no man entry for trap
<Flare-Laptop> a3ist: did you get that?
<kennyG> did you plug it?
<kennyG> :P
<Typos_King> linxeh:    .... well.... I don't do much pdf printing :), no these days for that matter, so, I've used xpdf, is quite featureless, from what I've read Okular is pretty much the better rated, and yes, I looked at evince, I meant to install it, but then, okular ended up faring better after all
<linxeh> Vital{ReBorN}: he's not a native english speaker. give him a break
<Krow> what time is it plz?
<kennyG> thank you guys! You are lovely. :)
<mackolin> U_U
<a3ist> Flare-Laptop, that looks like it should be ok; did you run "sudo update-grub"?
<onetinsoldier> SingAlong: it means to catch to those signals. there's a coupld of man pages that list the signal numbers... such as, man kill
<onetinsoldier> couple8
<onetinsoldier> couple*
 * Typos_King throws a rusty saxophone at kennyG
<Vital{ReBorN}> Excuse me, My psychic powers are acting up today. I just thought he'd made a mistake in what he was telling you to do, So I thought I'd point it out so he could correct it, Thus giving you better help. Sorryyyyyyyyyyyy
<Hammer89> Does anyone know if Rhythmbox supports syncing iPhones?
<SingAlong> onetinsoldier: so you mean trap is a system call and not a kernel command?
<linxeh> Vital{ReBorN}: next time check his hostname
<Krow> hammer , i'm not sure
<sebsebseb> Hammer89: I think at the moment in 10.04, it will
<Flare-Laptop> a3ist: I haven't changed it
<Vital{ReBorN}> Next time don't bother talking to someone that apologizes to you, You'd have been better off ignoring me
<linxeh> mackolin: what did you try to run ?
<Krow> can anyone tell me why french channel r emtpy xD
<Krow> empty*
<onetinsoldier> SingAlong: not sure. i think it is a system call though
<linxeh> Vital{ReBorN}: you had no reason to apologise? dont take offence so easily - I just pointed out he wasnt a native speaker
<Hammer89> sebsebseb: I'm on 10.04, and it certainly recognizes the iPhone... just want to make sure it wont mess up my iPhone if I try syncing
<a3ist> Flare-Laptop, hmm...postbin grub.cfg and we can see if its getting the settings correctly
<Luija1006> Hello people how I can install my language: Spanish, Panama to the system? (I dont see it in the lists, but if you install with a Live CD choosing english it will appear, but this time I instaled from a English Live CD)
<Jordan_U> Hammer89: Yes, but you need to sync the phone once with a Mac / Windows machine.
<Vital{ReBorN}> You said it kinda harshly, Like I should have magically known
<ShiroHigemdrm> Re Kartmaan
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: oh?
<mackolin> linxeh the archive prossesing.sh
<Luija1006> choosing spanish*
<linxeh> Vital{ReBorN}: I really didnt
<Flare-Laptop> a3ist: http://pastebin.com/Z351cY63
<sebsebseb> !es | Luija1006
<ubottu> Luija1006: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: Yes, IIRC libimobiledevice can't create the initial database
<onetinsoldier> SingAlong: ohh, i think i might be wrong. it is a command on the command line
<linxeh> mackolin: try running processing.sh from a terminal
<Hammer89> Jordan_U: cool, thanks
<a3ist> Flare-Laptop, I believe ya; I asked in case upgrading messed somethin up
<Jordan_U> Hammer89: You're welcome.
<mackolin> linxeh   sudo sh 'FILE.SH' ????
<Luija1006> sebsebseb: I think I dont need going to that channel, I think I just need someones who tell me how I can install another language
<linxeh> mackolin: no, just do ./processing.sh
<Flare-Laptop> a3ist: alright, so what do I change on the first file?
<linxeh> mackolin: dont use sudo
<Luija1006> someone
<a3ist> Flare-Laptop, I'm checkin the grub.cfg to see
<renegaid> I have onboard alc889a and xfi xtremegamer. both sound devices have horrible sound in ubuntu especially when I enable 5.1
<linxeh> mackolin: NEVER issue a sudo command unless you know what it does
<Flare-Laptop> alright
<mackolin> ok I Will try
<mackolin> one moment....
<Krow> hum me i got a question too ^^'
<onetinsoldier> SingAlong: it's a bash-builtin... try out, man bash-builtins
<mackolin> tanks linxeh
<sebsebseb> Luija1006: system > preferences > regional settings   in this distro anyway, maybe in Ubuntu as well
<linxeh> mackolin: is it working ?
<Vital{ReBorN}> Just a question,, Why don't you take it to pm when someones helping you, I mean it'd be alot less confusing for people that are trying to get help, Without the spam they'd be able to stay calm and wait for a reply rather then repeat themselves 100 times
<test34> How can I test my browser to see if it's really using privoxy?
<linxeh> Vital{ReBorN}: because people get it wrong; by keeping support in the channel other people can contribute
<sebsebseb> !pm | Vital{ReBorN}
<ubottu> Vital{ReBorN}: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Vital{ReBorN}> ah
<Krow> i am on lynx 10.04 , and i got my windows vista CD , an OEM version , i want a dual boot with lynx and windows vista , can i do that with an OEM CD?
<Vital{ReBorN}> okay
<SingAlong> onetinsoldier: thanks!
<Krow> and sorry for my english but i'm french =p
<sebsebseb> Vital{ReBorN}: however sometimes  support in pm, is a good idea, but depends on who is doing the support
<onetinsoldier> SingAlong: you're welcome
<mackolin> linxeh no working...
<a3ist> Flare-Laptop, try changing this line: "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"" to "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=1""
<wizard_> Krow: install Windows and the use the LiveCD to create a new partition.  Then install ubuntu on teh new partition.
<linxeh> mackolin: what error did you get ?
<Flare-Laptop> a3ist: ok
<a3ist> Flare-Laptop, then run sudo update-grub and restart
<kyubutsu> this channel is full of volunteers, not per-hour-gurus
<Scunizi> How do I reload bash.. I've made changes to bash_aliases and need the system to see them
<Vital{ReBorN}> sebsebseb, yeah but it'd be hard to tell, I guess I never thought of the "if you're getting the right help" thing, or if someones just screwing you
<linxeh> kyubutsu: there are lots of per-hour-gurus in here though
<Lxndr> I'm using xchat. It makes the text I type a bizarre faded grey. I can figure out how to change the standard text, but I can't figure out how to make my text look any less sickly. How can I do this?
<Krow> But wizard i can install windows with an oem versio?
<mackolin> linxeh no mark not only does not run error
<cybrocop> Hello ALl. Question:     if I install a package I built from source and install it using  "dpkg -i", will it automatically pull the package's dependencies via apt? If the dependencies are not installed, will it at least complain?
<linxeh> mackolin: it must have said something
<mac9416> I'm working on creating a metadeb. The architecture should be "all", correct?
<kyubutsu> though.. pfft.. VOLUNTEERS.. unless you pay them, linxeh .. that, i dont know about
<Typos_King> Krow:    ahemm... you mean, you're going to install vista oem? is not installed yet right?    that'll work, only thing is you'll need to put Grub back in the MBR
<wizard_> Lxndr: ist in the color profile.  Look at yoru color preferences.  The list of colors you see there, find the one that loosk like the color of you text.  I personally use irssi, its better.
<mac9416> cybrocop, yep.
<arand> Scunizi: "source .bashrc" or "source .otherfile"
<linxeh> kyubutsu: yes. many of which are paid high rates per hour in their day jobs
<prettyhatem> Hey guys I got quite a problem.  I have mdadm raid5 array with a failed drive.  I went to remove the bad drive and boot the machine.  Well the machine wouldnt boot up, instead it would get past bios and then just have a blinking cursor and never boots!  Oh and boot drive is separate and not part of any raid....
<cybrocop> mac9616: yep to both?
<prettyhatem> does that sound like a grub issue?
<mac9416> cybrocop, yessir.
<Scunizi> arand: thanks!
<cybrocop> thank you!
<mac9416> cybrocop, unless you use --force-depends.
<kyubutsu> linxeh: i don't care about whatever it is you want to imply
<Krow> I need to install windows vista on a dual boot ya
<mac9416> cybrocop, no problem.  :-)
<Daekdroom> Krow, was Ubuntu installed first?
<hd1> Krow: so?
<Daekdroom> Krow, it makes things a little harder
<linxeh> kyubutsu: I was just saying there are plenty of volunteers in here that earn an awful lot of money for linux work during their day jobs. thus this channel has lots of "per hour gurus" too
<Krow> When i get my computer , it was  vista , i put ubuntu on my PC , and now i want a dual boot with windows vista
<Lxndr> wizard_: I can't find it in the color profile (at least in the preferences window). There's 3 categories: text colors (foreground, background), marking text (foreground, background) and interface colors (new data, marker line, new message, away user, highlight). Which one of those do I change to change my user text? Or is there an .xchatrc sort of file I need to edit?
<Jordan_U> prettyhatem: Easiest way to check if it's a bootloader problem or not is to hold down shift during boot. If you don't see the grub menu when you do that then whatever drive you are booting from doesn't have grub installed to it.
<kyubutsu> linxeh: take a break from your uberleetness , would ya
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: uh you mean if Krow had Windows installed first
<linxeh> kyubutsu: wtf ?
<Krow> Ya it was windows
<prettyhatem> Jordan_U: ahh okay thanks for the tip!
<Daekdroom> sebsebseb, No, I mean ubuntu.
<Krow> and i put ubuntu
<kyubutsu> exactly.. the magic word. linxeh .. well done..
<Daekdroom> Because then he'd have to install windows and recover Grub
<Jordan_U> prettyhatem: You're welcome.
<Daekdroom> and I find that a terrific experience
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: it's easier if Windows is  installed first, since it does not like other operating systems
<Typos_King> Krow:   so, Vista is still installed, just no in the Grub menu?
<wizard_> Lxndr: its the text colors.  Interface > colors > text colors (find the one you need to change and change it)
<Daekdroom> sebsebseb, yeah. That's why I asked if ubuntu was installed first.
<myrl> how can I create an application that runs in terminal using PHP
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: as a result if you put Windows on after Ubuntu, it will remove some of Grub, and only Windows will be able to boot
<linxeh> kyubutsu: what is your problem? I was pointing out there are lots of skilled people here. you seem to have taken offence to that for some reason?
<Krow> i don't know typos
<wizard_> Lxndr: its the text colors.  Interface > colors > text colors (find the one you need to change and change it)
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: uh yeah and then I thought I was talking to the person heh
<sebsebseb> Krow: see what I just put to Daekdroom
<Krow> ok
<Krow> thx ^^
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: well not really heh, but anyway
<Typos_King> Krow:   you don't know if vista is installed? or ?
<linxeh> mackolin: what error did you get when you tried to start processing ?
<kyubutsu> linxeh: i still don't know what you talking about..
<mackolin> linxeh tanks only changed permission :D
<sirninja> myrl: I believe you need to install the package php5-cli and then you should be able to run your php script from the terminal with "php yourscript.php"
<Daekdroom> linxeh, it's not about wether they're skilled or not. It's about that they don't get paid for staying specifically here.
<mackolin> Prossesing run :D:D:D:D
<linxeh> kyubutsu: ok, whatever
<myrl> thanks
<Krow> typos , i got ubuntu and nothing else
<Lxndr> wizard_: Which option under 'text colors' do I change? I'm looking at the window right now and nothing says anything that even implies my own personal user text? I can't figure out what to change
<linxeh> Daekdroom: ok
<linxeh> mackolin: ok cool
<sebsebseb> Krow: if you install Windows
<sebsebseb> Krow: it will make it so you can't boot up Ubuntu
<th5418> Is anybody getting this error with 10.04? You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<sirninja> myrl: depending on what you're doing python may be better though
<jrib> !away > kylezoa
<ubottu> kylezoa, please see my private message
<Vital{ReBorN}> next week on #ubuntu, See what kind of internet nerd raging happens, todays episode is over, Hope you've all enjoyed
<myrl> ok
<linxeh> Vital{ReBorN}: heh
<Krow> year but seb , after with a live CD i can put ubuntu no?
<sebsebseb> Krow: and making it so it can boot up Ubuntu as well, is not that easy, once Windows has done it's thing
<Vital{ReBorN}> Sorry, I just had to =]
<sebsebseb> Krow: you don't however have to re install  Ubuntu
<th5418> Is anybody getting this error with 10.04? You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<sebsebseb> Krow: ok Ubuntu is on there at the moment? and you want to also put Windows on, but why?
<wizard_> Lxndr: look at this screenshot.  If you dont see this, then you either are not looking in the right spot or are not using XChat (XChat Gnome isnt the same)  -- http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/7798/screenshot4q.png  -- change one of those
<linxeh> Vital{ReBorN}: yes, I think it was needed :)
<mackolin> linxeh .....    Thank you. I'm Mexican and my English is not good...   I always be here
<Vital{ReBorN}> lol
<linxeh> mackolin: good luck :D
<linxeh> mackolin: there is a spanish ubuntu channel too
<Lxndr> wizard_: which one of those? do you know?
<Krow> yah i'm on lynx 10.04
<sebsebseb> !es | mackolin
<ubottu> mackolin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Vital{ReBorN}> mackolin: I have a mexican friend that's rather fluent in english, I may be able to bring him here to translate for you if it's needed
<th5418> Is anybody getting this error with 10.04? You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<wizard_> Lxndr: this isnt difficult.  Just find the one that looks like the color the text is now and change it.  if you change the worng one, just change it back.  This isnt difficult.
<sebsebseb> Krow: Why do you want to install Windows?
<Krow> I wanna play world of warcraft but on 10.04 with wine i got a lot of errors
<lars_bauer> th5418, do what it says'
<myrl> how can I create an application that runs in terminal and uses the "--help" options using PHP
<myrl> ?
<Krow> i got wow error and it never happen on windows
<th5418> lars_bauer, done that. reason why i'm here
<sebsebseb> Krow: oh right wel
<Krow> but i love lynx
<sebsebseb> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<lars_bauer> th5418, and stop spamming
<Krow> so i want a dual boot ^^
<th5418> lars: i just want help
<mounika> hi
<sebsebseb> Krow: #winehq can probably help you to get WOW working well in Ubuntu
<kyubutsu> Krow: whats stopping you from using windows
<Vital{ReBorN}> Krow: I've got a simple solution
<kennyG> How do I ensure a certain application is the default one on my computer?
<sebsebseb> kyubutsu: he has Ubuntu installed only at the moment
<victor_> boas ppl
<Krow> what's ur solution vital?
<kyubutsu> good for him
<mackolin> <Vital{ReBorN}>    tanks ... I want to learn English
<lars_bauer> th5418, with what
<wizard_> Krow: most people call it Lucid, not Lynx.  When you say Lynx in teh linux world, most peopel will think of the Lynx browser.
<a3ist> th5418:  the same line 4 times in 30 seconds isn't gonna magically make anyone know the answer, or want to help you more
<victor_> preciso de ajuda
<Vital{ReBorN}> Krow quit world of warcrap and do something productive like get a job, or start programming =]
<victor_> nao tenho som
<sebsebseb> kyubutsu: and if he puts Windows on, as I assume you know,  it will make it so only Windows will boot up
<myrl> how can I create an application that runs in terminal and uses the "--help" options using PHP?
<Krow> Vital i start Html
<Krow> :p
<Vital{ReBorN}> No problem mackolin, english isn't an easy language but it's well worth learning, Good luck
<wizard_> Krow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Krow> and css too
<alket1> myrl: you can't
<a3ist> th5418 chances are that nobody knows right now and you're better off waiting patiently while checking the links provided in the motd
<myrl> why not
<kyubutsu> the usual 'grub' dilemma.. grub2 is pretty good at that sort of things lately , sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> wizard_: yeah, but then he would need the  how to restore Grub 2 stuff uh
<Krow> thanks you wizard
<Vital{ReBorN}> Krow: Then use it and quit wow, retarded game that eats your life
<sebsebseb> kyubutsu: really?
<kennyG> victor_, join #ubuntu-PT
<alket1> myrl: because PHP is scripting language but you can make it with Linux BASH is easy as PHP
<onetinsoldier> kennyG: try System --> Preferences --> Preferred Application  ...i think
<mackolin> <Vital{ReBorN}>    tanks ...
<Krow> i don't play warcraft 24/7 =p
<th5418> a3ist: you're right, i should add i have a vagina
<th5418> lars: ive done what it says, but i still get the same error message, ive reinstalled driver and uninstalled, the GUI etc works, and i looked up 'solutions' on google but none of them have worked
<Lxndr> wizard_: I swear, I get a washed out pale grey. I change everything in that row that looks gray. My text in the chat window fails to change. It seems simple, but it does not actually change anything on my side, no matter what colors I alter.
<sebsebseb> Krow: you can also get it working in Wine or playonlinux or something quite well I expect
<Krow> I know
<wizard_> sebsebseb: no he wouldnt.  He installs windows first and then Ubuntu second.  Grub installs itself, not reinstalls.
<a3ist> th5418, cmon now lets keep it appropriate.
<myrl> alket1 where do you learn bash?
<sebsebseb> Krow: yeah there's Play On Linux
<Krow> but with wine i got a lot of errors
<sebsebseb> Krow: right, but that was just standard Wine, ever done Play On Linux?
<alket1> myrl: what do you want excatly to do ?
<Krow> POL requiest ( it's this word? xD) cd
<wizard_> Lxndr: did you try changing the OTHER row's colors?\
<sebsebseb> wizard_: can do it that way yes, but at the moment Ubuntu is only on there
<Krow> and i don't got my CD
<Vital{ReBorN}> Krow: Request
<myrl> alket1 idk just want to try out stuff
<Krow> ok thanks ^^
<Vital{ReBorN}> =]
<wizard_> sebsebseb: reinstalling Grub is litterally 2 commands in a terminal.  Not hard.
<Daekdroom> What's the difference between the -preempt, -lowlatency and -realtime kernels?
<alket1> myrl: here http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html Skip step one
<Typos_King_> Krow:    Ces't qui ces't, Request :P
<kyubutsu> Krow: file a bug against wine then
<th5418> a3ist:vagina?
<Krow> so POL request CD and i don't got my cd
<sebsebseb> Krow: I guess kyubutsu  can help you get Grub 2 working  after you put Windows on after Ubuntu,  or install Windows first then Ubuntu
<myrl> thanks
<kennyG> onetinsoldier, it does n't cover all application.
<Lxndr> wizard_: I did, yes. I changed 0, and 16. then 14, and 30. then 15, and 31. I changed each part of all pairs. Maybe I'm colorblind, but are those the only gray ones?
 * Cynnamon is now away: a :: P:Off :: mIRC
<Vital{ReBorN}> Anyone fluent with diald?
<onetinsoldier> kennyG: roger. i'm not sure
<a3ist> th5418:  Duh.  Not because of any puritan morality but because its completely off topic and unrelated to the theme of the channel.
<Vital{ReBorN}> I've installed the package but I can't figure out how to configure it- Or even start it for that matter
<kyubutsu> you solve your issues by guessing too, sebsebseb ?  cool
<kyubutsu> fun .. i do it alot
<sebsebseb> kyubutsu: whatever
<th5418> a3ist: now you're just trolling me
<wizard_> Lxndr: are you sure you are using XChat and not XCHAT Gnome?  Are you sure it's grey you see?
<BlackFate> which is best recommended? DKIMproxy? or dkim-filter with dk-filter?
<valium> hi all - just a quick question.  Where is the conf file for xorg now ?  I just upgraded to 10.4 and cant find /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> Krow: Do you even know what Grub 2 is?
<Krow> If lxndr use irc xchat gnome , i can help you ^^ i use it to
<Daekdroom> valium, xorg.conf doesn't exist anymore for quite a few updates
<wizard__>  
<arand> valium: None by default
<wizard__>  
<Lxndr> wizard_: It looks very grey. Is there a way to make sure?
<Typos_King_> valium:    technically will be under /etc/X11   practically it doesn't make one by default
<sebsebseb>  
<Daekdroom> valium, it's just optional.
<sebsebseb> wizard__:
<Krow> sebsebseb : Explain me what is it ( i know grub is for the partition or something like this )
<woodyjlw> I installed ac97 audio driver for linux from realtek and now I have no sound at all. went to sound preferences and hardware and now there is nothing there at all. how do i fix ?
<kennyG> onetinsoldier, roger?
<wizard__>  
<sebsebseb> wizard__: Stop that!
<th5418> How do I turn off my X Server?
<wizard__> sebsebseb, IM TESTING SOMETHING. SHHHH
<onetinsoldier> kennyG: roger just means i acknowledge that i got your message
<Typos_King_> th5418:     click on the main menu click on 'shutdown' :)
<valium> Daekdroom - ok.  So how to do i change settings in Xorg (as my video is now broken)
<sebsebseb> wizard__: Yes I know it can be fun to do in IRC channels a bit here and there,  but this isn't really the channel, for the empty line.
<Vital{ReBorN}> sebsebseb
<Vital{ReBorN}> shouldn't have said that
<lyrae> is it strange that ubuntu desktop detected my NIC and internet worked right out of the box, but the server edition didn't/
<wizard__> sebsebseb, it was 2 lines of blank text.  Cry to somone else.
<kennyG> onetinsoldier, oh..
<sebsebseb> Vital{ReBorN}: why not?
<th5418> Typos: wait, then how do i go and install crap via terminal
<Vital{ReBorN}> When you tell retards what not to do that makes them wanna do it more
<sebsebseb> wizard__: Apparantly your testing something?
<Typos_King_> valium: I think if you use the ol` -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg;   may give you an xorg.conf file
<sebsebseb> wizard__: Which is?
<wizard_> Lxndr: you seem to be correct, this looks like a bug.  I would report it to launchpad, because I just tried to change the colors and it did not work.
<valium> Typo_king - yeah tried that but nothing happened
<wizard_> sebsebseb: *you're*
<tomato> does anyone know what i can use in ubuntu to repair disks?
<Typos_King_> th5418:    well, if you have the .deb file -> sudo dpkg -i FILE.deb; :)
<arand> Vital{ReBorN}: if you run dpkg -L packagename you should get a list of installed files, look for an executable?
<Vital{ReBorN}> ..
<Krow> Oh my god \o/
<Vital{ReBorN}> ah colors work for me
<Krow> WoW is running atm
<Krow> :D
<th5418> typos: but if i shut down i cant get to.. err command line, or do i boot up in command line
<sebsebseb> Vital{ReBorN}: sure and the ops can deal with wizard_  later on if nessarey
<Lxndr> wizard_: I just joined #xchat and was told that there's a special text event set up for "Your Message." I had to delete the color codes from Settings -> Advanced -> Text Events -> Your Message
<Typos_King_> th5418:    if you don't and have a connection -> sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME
<Krow> i don't know why but it work :! \o/
<Vital{ReBorN}> arand: there's uh.. like a config file, That should be ran in the terminal, That's not how I use it?
<kennyG> Perhaps my last question today. Is it possible to turn of a laptop screen while watching a movie in a second monitor?
<wizard_> Lxndr: that's silly.  That's why I just use a good client, like irssi.
<woodyjlw> can I make ubuntu search for audio driver?
<Vital{ReBorN}> sebsebseb, op's as in the one that's not a person
<Typos_King_> th5418:    you can always log out and log in using a 'console' session, which doesn't use xserver
<kyubutsu> Krow: told ya, the power of guessing..
<sebsebseb> Vital{ReBorN}: What? and no they are people
<Krow> thanks =p
<kennyG> wow, Okular is really a nice app. =)
<Vital{ReBorN}> sebsebseb, I only see FloodBot4.
<th5418> typos: how does one achieve such a thing
<nsahoo> for some reason when I do apt-get update/upgrade, it does not pick the latest google-chrome
<sebsebseb> Vital{ReBorN}: it's a Freenode thing, for the people ops,  to not show as op,  unless there's a proper  reason for them to
<foxthree> Hey
<arand> Vital{ReBorN}: Ah, disregard that, I only saw your question, not the other info.
<Typos_King_> th5418:    a 'console' session is one of the default choices from the login menu
<Jordan_U> Vital{ReBorN}: It's freenode policy to try to only op yourself when needed
<foxthree> I accidentally am stuck with ubuntu and I need some help
<th5418> typos: it is not for mee ><
<Vital{ReBorN}> ah okay
<foxthree> I installed opera but now I dont know how to open it :(
<kennyG> when no ones answer a question it means no ones knows the answer, right?
<markatto> foxthree: have you tried running "opera?"
<IdleOne> kennyG: correct
<Typos_King_> th5418:    well, you can always boot to 'recovery mode', which gives you a rooted console session
<adalal> hey, i was wondering if anyone here knows if the IR receiver on HP laptops works MCE remotes and with LIRC?#
<sebsebseb> Krow: ok have fun with WOW in Ubuntu :)
<kennyG> IdleOne, ok, great.
<foxthree> But there is no icon labeled "opera?"
<Typos_King_> foxthree:    easy -> opera; done
<alket1> kennyG: Better ask it to www.ubuntuforums.org so by time somebody will answer
 * Mynx is now back: a :: Time: 8mins 10secs :: mIRC
<IdleOne> kennyG: try waiting a bit and then asking again. as you can see this channel has a lot of in and out. never know who is around and might be able to help
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<adalal> hello..
<alket1> hello raddy
<adalal> one last time... hey, i was wondering if anyone here knows if the IR receiver on HP laptops works MCE remotes and with LIRC?
<Krow> sebsebseb don't worry about this , i learn html , css, and binaire ( it's is binaire too in english? )
<Krow> :p
<kennyG> alket1, ok
<Vital{ReBorN}> bbl
<kennyG> IdleOne, thank you!
<foxthree> There is no menu labeled easy either!
<sebsebseb> kennyG: binary
<sebsebseb> Krow: binary
<Krow> Binary *
<woodyjlw> I need help fixing audio on my pc. I have a asus with built in ac97 sound and now it is not working. im on ubuntu 10.04
<mkjackson> hey folks, I'm running  lucid on my m1730 and I'm having no luck with getting the microphone working, any ideas?
<kennyG> sebsebseb, ?
<sebsebseb> kennyG: wrong one
<foxthree> Ok thats the last of my problems
<Krow> no he want told this to me
<kennyG> sebsebseb, :)
<mkjackson> (dell xps m1730)
<foxthree> Now how do I play a pls file?
<mrman208> hi
<IdleOne> !sound | mkjackson
<ubottu> mkjackson: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<foxthree> In ubuntu?
<markatto> foxthree: iirc, if you hit alt+f2 in gnome you will get a prompt where you can type "opera". I am not really a gnome person though, so I can't help with your menu. I know that some DEs require you to logout before the menu is updated.
 * mrman208 is trying to sync Liferea with Google Reader
<mrman208> is there any way to sync Liferea with GR?
<freeunix> ding ni ge fei
<mrman208> ???
<foxthree> Ok so I downloaded this radio file
<Krow> ubuntu is better than ubuntu-fr.... there is people here :D
<foxthree> And opened it
<foxthree> So it opens this movie player
<foxthree> But it doesnt play!
<IdleOne> Krow: consider time zones :)
<arand> tomato: Repair? If you mean actually fix hardware errors, likely no. Recover data, yes, there are things like photorec, sleth-toolkit, etc.
<arand> tomato: *sleuth
<koanen_t> KNULLA!
<mrman208> is there any way to sync Liferea with Google Reader>
<mrman208> *?
<Krow> Year but when i join ubuntu-fr there is two personne and there are afk...
<Krow> every time
<sebsebseb> koanen_t: why did you type that?
<mrman208> hello?
<kyubutsu> foxthree: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IdleOne> Krow: #ubuntu-fr has 174 users at the moment
<Typos_King_> foxthree:    a .pls will ... a radio.... usually any mp3 player will play it, I think gnome comes with .... what's the name....
<koanen_t> sebsebseb: Love is never ending my friend
<linxeh> Krow: well I guess it is 2.30am in france. not a popular time ?
<SingAlong> what does echo -c do?
<SingAlong> *echo -e
<Typos_King_> foxthree:    anyhow, I use 'audacious', for that matter, but there are many good/fancy players
<mrman208> dang it
<mrman208> test
<mrman208> is there any way to sync liferea with google reader?
<IdleOne> mrman208: patience
<mrman208> ok, sorry
<IdleOne> thank you
<Krow> r u sérieux linxeh OO
<wizard_> SingAlong: join #bash
<wizard_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Krow> heum , i'll come back soon =p
<Guest4252> does anyone have a link to fix wireless issues on netbook remix 10.04?
<IdleOne> koanen_t: please watch your language. NO swearing.
<cybrocop> Another Q:  After I do a build from source there are is a ".udeb" file along with normal packages. What is this and do I need it?
<mrman208> commands
<x-kent> how do I change login window theme in 10.4 ?
<hakerdos> hi everyone
<x-kent> the new login manager doesn't seem to have this option
<th5418> hi everyone
<mrman208> sorry
<adalal> hello
<mrman208> argh, my internet is evil!
<th5418> Is anybody getting this error with 10.04? You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<koanen_t> sebsebseb: Some things youll see years and years later on. ~10 years etc. Some time later on im givig peoples some jobs. To be fair i dont think id give one to this "IdleOne OpYers"
<adalal> i was wondering if anyone here knows if the IR receiver on HP laptops works MCE remotes and with LIRC?
<kyubutsu> koanen_t: IdleOne is a good guy
<IdleOne> koanen_t: I have a job already thank you. Please try to remain on topic if you wish to chat type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<koanen_t> Pärsk!
<IdleOne> !english > koanen_t
<ubottu> koanen_t, please see my private message
<arand> cybrocop: Quote: "Package format used by Debian, an open source computer operating system based on the Linux kernel; contains a minimal amount of essential software files; commonly used in bootstrapping Debian; saved in the same format as .DEB files, but cannot be installed on a traditional Debian system."
<Typos_King_> that sounded like a dog bark :P
<IdleOne> Typos_King_: please don't feed the trolls
<kop__> Got a link to RoIP usb audio dongle hack anyone ?
<cybrocop> Thanks arand.
<arand> koanen_t: If you want swedish there is #ubuntu-se, if you need to swear, please do so somewhere else.
<mrman208> hi, does any one know if it's possible to sync Google Reader with the Liferea RSS Client?
 * kop__ trolls for squirts with vile intent :-P
<koanen_t> arand: Du er lika trevlig som en säck med skid
<kyubutsu> sebsebseb: yer a good guy too
<kyubutsu> -_-
<sebsebseb> koanen_t: chat only in Engilsh here
<SingAlong> can anyone line me to the bundle script? the one specified by Brian Kern in the Unix Programming book?
<mneptok> koanen_t: looking at a /lastlog for your nick i find nothing that is at all useful to this channel. stay on-topic (support only), stop swearing, and English only. this will be your last warning.
<mrman208> anyone?
<Typos_King_> SingAlong:   come again?
<spO> do any of you have difficulties with sabnzbd not performing etraction right after it downloads files?
<jesus_541> what is the latest ubuntu book
<Typos_King_> mrman208:  sorry, I use an RSS feed app, I just don't use google reader :)
<Mintz> this is kool...
<edbian> mrman208, Neither do I :(
<edbian> Mintz, What is?
<Typos_King_> jesus_541:   the latest printed, the closest to may 17th, 2010, whatever that is
<SingAlong> Typos_King_: there's this bundle script by Brain W. Kernighan and Rob Pike in “ The Unix Programming Environment”
<mrman208> Typos_King_: Do you have it set to sync with anything?
<jesus_541> thanks king
<Typos_King_> mrman208:  no :)
<mrman208> edbian: Do you have it set to sync?
<mrman208> with anything at all?
<Typos_King_> mrman208:  the most I've ever do is back it up, for any mishaps
<edbian> mrman208, I don't use google reader
<mrman208> edbian: Just anything, not just GR
<Typos_King_> SingAlong:   I guess I dunno it :S
<edbian> mrman208, I've used lifearea (or whatever) before.  What do you mean "synced"  ?
<eyekon> evening all - Hoping to find some help with audio issues in the new release. Anyone have any advice?
<mrman208> edbian: Like synchronized with a server
<edbian> mrman208, Picking up feeds from another site.  I've done that before.  What's the issue?
<ri> user crontab is not working for me.
<mrman208> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_reader
<Typos_King_> !details | eyekon
<ubottu> eyekon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mrman208> that link is what google reader is
<mrman208> its a web based rss reader
<zrin> hi, is the kernel file for virtual machines "vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-server"? or should the file name read "vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-virtual"?
<Guest9881> I would like to schedule things in crontab on my 10.04 system, but the local user crontab script does nothing.
<mrman208> any you can sync your feeds with other clients wiht it
<mrman208> *with
<mcl0vin> am getting these errors when i try to 'make' http://pastebin.com/2vvcxpGM
<bobbytek2> Anyone know how I can generate an xorg.conf file?
<mrman208> edbian: It is so I can use multiple RSS Clients and have the read articles sync'd between them
<adio> xorg-config
<SharkPants> bobbytek2: touch xorg.conf
<adio> ?
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: i recommend that you install 'apt-file'
<eyekon> Running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Audio works right after boot but stops working several minutes later. There are no error messages.
<bobbytek2> i mean, one that reflects what ubuntu uses dynamically
<arand> mcl0vin: Is there anything before, that? Guess is lack of builde dependencies
<etate> can you get to a terminal from the installer by just using alt + ctrl + f4 ??
<adio> yea my ubuntu LTS shuts my laptop off randomly for some reason
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: what do you mean please , can you be more specifuc
<bobbytek2> matrox, my video card, requires it
<tecky> Anyone else having issues with a BCM43** series firmware or driver?
<edbian> mrman208, I don't see anything about sync-ing with other RSS clients on that wiki page...
<mcl0vin> arand i can post the whole thing yes
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: then, you can do a search for a filename, and it will show what packages contain that file.. for exmaple, apt-file search dma.h
<mcl0vin> 1 sec
<Typos_King_> mcl0vin:    you have missing header files, can't say what they may be, usually you'd want to read the README file or any INSTALL
<mrman208> it depends on the client
<mrman208> edbian: thats why
<jesus_541> anyone suffered wireless issues?
<Typos_King_> tecky:  no :), what's no working?
<ri_> I am trying tofigure out why user crontab is not working.
<mrman208> edbian: only certain Clients can do it and i was wondering if Liferea did so too
<SingAlong> jesus_541: me! but that was with a stupid acer laptop and it happened duringn my Hackday!!!
<SingAlong> *during
<mrman208> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetNewsWire
<mrman208> that is a client that can sync
<Typos_King_> jesus_541:    we all have I gather, at some point, then again that applies to anything in life though :P~
<tecky> Typos_King_: I had fwcutter going and working for all of one day, as of this morning it refused to stay connected to my wap for longer than 2 - 3 minutes
<edbian> mrman208, I'm not aware of any clients that do that.  I'm sure liferea keeps that information in the .lifearea folder in your /home
<jesus_541> i have a 1005pe and doesn't connect
<SingAlong> Acer had used ancient hardware in that laptop for which the kernel didnt have the driver
<ri_> I am using crontab from a regular user on my Ubuntu 10.04 server, 32 bit.
<ri_> It's the vixie crontab I have installed.
<mrman208> edbian: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetNewsWire this is one that does sync and I use it, it works perfectly and i will see about that .liferea
<ri_> I know I have done this before, but I suspect there is new security or something on Ubuntu or Linux or Bash or something.
<edbian> mrman208, Good luck.  I don't think I can offer any help
<ri_> I cannot even schedule a simple thing like date>mess.lst
<ri_> It just won't work.
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: arand Typos_King_ here is the whole output http://pastebin.com/KKmWJi1E
<mrman208> edbian: It said that there is no .liferea folder/file in my /home folder
<kermit> why do some pdfs have show some text as just AAAAAA, in any linux pdf viewer i can find?
<Typos_King_> kermit:   might be some exotic font or poor encoding I'd think
<jesus_541> singAlong what did you do to resolve your issue
<edbian> mrman208, .liferea_1.4   ?
<mrman208> edbian: I found something
<mrman208> its not liferea but this does sync with gr
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: what do you get from --> dpkg -l linux-headers* | grep ^ii
<server-adrean> oi
<mrman208> http://code.google.com/p/readair/
<server-adrean> tb
<server-adrean> porra
<server-adrean> TO FALANDO
<FloodBot4> server-adrean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jesus_541> what is the command for the terminal to connect wireless
<bobbytek2> So, there is no way to generate a xorg.conf based on the current settings that ubuntu is using?
<a94060> how do i have more than one sound sorce in ubuntu? like hear music from exaile and vlc?
<mrman208> edbian: Thanks though!
<edbian> mrman208, No problem!
<edbian> Good luck!
<mrman208> well, i'm out talk to everyone later!
<mrman208> and thanks!
<jsharpminor345> Hi!
<jesus_541> any techi left
<Jordan_U> a94060: It *should* work by default (though obviously it's not for you). Is this a fesh install of Ubuntu?
<a94060> Jordan_U, I havent changed anything since the fresh install really. It was working yesterday,idk why now. I have a java app open if that counts?
<spydon> jesus_541, iwconfig
<iZev> #ubuntu-BR
<antonello> ciao
<jesus_541> thanks spydon
<Typos_King> antonello: bonna jornata
<a94060> anything i could change or check Jordan_U ?
<zetheroo> in Picasa you view your pictures by folders ... can f-spot do that too? I don't like the timeline at all ...
<biglinux> everaldo1986@hotmail.com
<spydon> jesus_541, you will probably have to use the dhcpcd command too
<jsharpminor> I could use some help if anyone can spare a minute.   I am using a notoriously difficult Dell Broadcom WiFi card (1505), and it's working. It's what I'm talking on right now.  But it wasn't working a minute ago, and i don't know if it will work when I restart the computer.
<Jordan_U> a94060: Close all other applications that may try to use audio and play something in VLC. While it's playing see if VLC is listed in System > Preferences > Sound > Audio (it's a tab within the window)
<jsharpminor> I just installed Ubuntu last night, and just got this working today.
<Jordan_U> a94060: Sorry, I meant "Applications" tab, there is no "audio" tab :)
<a94060> it lists and is on maximum
<jesus_541> the command line should work better than through gui right
<Typos_King> jesus_541:  in reference to?
<jesus_541> network manager. Can't connect or seem to find what is wrong
<Axident> arand, I found a solution. I simpel restart will do the trick. All programs under Wine runs again! But anyway thak you for trying to help. Your information about metadata gave me somthing to work with. And it was a help for me to find a solution with some help from google. Again thank you!
<arand> Axident: Glad to help (in some way).
<Typos_King> jesus_541:  I'd think is just the same :|  but if you want to try -> http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<spydon> jesus_541, hopefully you can get some error-messages from the command line
<jesus_541> yeah that is what I am hoping to find
<a94060> Jordan_U, this may be worth noting? "GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot open directory /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors: Error opening directory '/usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors': No such file or directory" is an error i get
<philipe> quit
<philipe> Quit
<jsharpminor> Hi, can anyone assist me?
<Craig_Dem> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<william> Has anyone had trouble with amarok on lucid lynx?
<jsharpminor> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jsharpminor> really?
<jsharpminor> lol
<jesus_541> Thanks a lot sydon. found  something to go on
<tomato> is there a problem with firefox on ubuntu? every plugin i've tried doesn't work, does anyone know anything about this? thanks
<whiterabbit1337> There isn't a problem with FF.
<whiterabbit1337> What plugins are you trying to use?
<pionar> tomato: what version of ubuntu and what plugins
<tomato> i'm trying foxlingo and translator
<spydon> jesus_541, anytime
<Cerrdor> I got a cd from linux cd today I put it in boot it up and it gives me the error kernel panic - no killable processes
<jsharpminor> I've been having trouble with the Dell Broadcom 1505 wireless card I'm currently using. It is working at the moment, but it seems to be intermittent.
<tomato> thanks, it's the firefox that comes bundled with the new 10 release, 3.6.3
<pionar> jsharpminor: intermittent as in how? on connecting to a router or on general network usage?
<Cerrdor> is there anyway to fix this or should I assume it is a bad cd
<tomato> i was thinking it might be a permissions problem, but they are installing correctly
<whiterabbit1337> Have you tried other plugins besides those two?
<william> can't  mp3 to play  mp3 plays fine in banshee
<a94060> Jordan_U, when i try to play from exaile. in that sounds window it shows a no entry icon and then it says alsa plugin[python2.6]
<tomato> it's just the 2 so far
<jsharpminor> pionar: Generally intermittent. At first I thought it was a video compatibility issue, so I uninstalled both versions of the video driver I'm using.
<cybrocop> How do I debug an Upstart job? It is giving me an error that the job failed to start. Is there a "Debug" mode?
<Flare-Laptop> Who was helping me eariler?
<jimbro> Rythmbox?
<jsharpminor> pionar: Then I reverted to the -11 kernel version, but I'm back on 12 right now.
<jsharpminor> I think that's the latest, right?
<jsharpminor> I can't tell from anything other than the boot screen.
<morphix> <cybrocop> check syslog
<Cerrdor> I got a cd from linux cd today I put it in boot it up and it gives me the error kernel panic - no killable processes
<Cerrdor> I got a cd from linux cd today I put it in boot it up and it gives me the error kernel panic - no killable processes
<Jordan_U> a94060: I think that error is for remote volumes like CIFS shares (network filesystems).
<william> Rythmbox works fine
<Cerrdor> oops sorry
<whiterabbit1337> I would try other plugins, just to be sure. Where did you download those plugins?
<a94060> hmm Jordan_U ?
<Flare-Laptop> Cerrdor: that means you don't have enough RAM
<Cerrdor> bs
<Cerrdor> it boots the other OS just fine
 * Mynx is now away: a :: P:Off :: mIRC
<Jordan_U> a94060: I think the gvfs error is unrelated
<Flare-Laptop> !away | mythicalbox
<ubottu> mythicalbox: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<a94060> ohh ok
<Flare-Laptop> crap
<Cerrdor> memtest shows 100% test passed
<cybrocop> morphix: I've done that already thanks. Was looking for a more direct approach.
<Craig_Dem> jsharpminor: http://en.community.dell.com/dell-blogs/b/direct2dell/archive/2008/10/03/linux-driver-available-for-dell-wireless-cards.aspx
<ChogyDan> Cerrdor: did you do a disk check?
<deusr> hi!
<Cerrdor> disk check hangs with the same error
<william> Hi deusr
<jsharpminor> Craig_Dem: I'm pretty sure that that driver is already installed with the distro I downloaded yesterday.
<spydon> Cerrdor, then the cd probably have some scratches or corrupt data
<deusr> I'm trying to install a plugin to listen to radios in ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<pokeh> hey, I need to run a game in Wine (ubuntu lucid) with a "-opengl" parameter/arguement. How can I do this?
<Cerrdor> so what do I do contact linux cd and complain?
<pionar> jsharpminor: did you try: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9108771&postcount=1457
<Craig_Dem> jsharpminor: Have you checked the hardware drivers program in the menu?
<jsharpminor> I'm currently using the packaged driver right now. (I had to connect to the wired Internet and download it of course.)
<ChogyDan> Cerrdor: I don't know
<jsharpminor> Yes, I checked the hardware drivers program.
<Cerrdor> or is there a way to drop to the command prompt and fdisk I think it is a issue with puppy
<deusr> plugin for MMSH
<jsharpminor> pionar: Thank you, but it's a Broadcom 1505 running on a Dell XPS M1530... not a Dell 1505.
<myrl> how can i print from a printer with a dynamic ip without having to change the settings before printing each time?
<jsharpminor> pionar: Thanks very much, I appreciate the research.
<pionar> jsharpminor: oh, sorry
<whiterabbit1337> #channel
<Jordan_U> a94060: When you play VLC does it show up in the list of applications?
<jsharpminor> pionar: Yeah, I found that one too.
<a94060> let me try again Jordan_U
<Cerrdor> or is there a way to drop to the command prompt and fdisk I think it is a issue with puppy
<a94060> effing gay Jordan_U ,seems like the java app running was interfering. thank you though. i fixed it
<a94060> sorry for swearing
<jsharpminor> Hang on, I'm going to actually be brave and reboot... praying that it will work when I restart. If not, I'll connect via wires.
<jsharpminor> Thanks both for the assistance.
<rosco_y> Is there a gui for adding mounts to fstab?
<GeekSquid> Cerrdor: this is not puppy support ... drop to terminal with Ctrl-Alt- F1
<edbian> rosco_y, No, don't you think there should be though?  It would make a lot of sense!
<rosco_y> edbian: totally, I hate that file
<myrl> how can i print from a printer with a dynamic ip without having to change the settings before printing each time?
<edbian> rosco_y, I can help you edit it.  I've used it before
<Jordan_U> a94060: You can likely get the java app to not interfere by startiting it with "padsp command"
<GeekSquid> myrl: set a static IP on the printer
<a94060> padsp?
<a94060> !padsp
<myrl> geeksquid i cant
<myrl> geeksquid there must be another way
<rosco_y> edbian: I've got an 80 gig hd /dev/sda1 that I manually mount in /mnt/sda1 everytime I boot up...I'd really appreciate the help
<Cerrdor> so im on the live boot up screen and ctrl-alt-F1 does nothing
<edbian> rosco_y, pastebin your /etc/fstab as it is now.  Have you attempted adding a line to it?
<GeekSquid> Cerrdor: let it boot, then press CTRL-Alt F1
<Jordan_U> a94060: It is a wrapper around applications that try to use the OSS /dev/dsp interface (I'm surprised that java is doing that, but I can't think of any other way the app could cause problems)
<ConfusedGirl> there are so many virtual souls floating around here...
<Cerrdor> it wont boot
<Cerrdor> thats the issue
<rosco_y> edbian: I've tried to get it working in the past, and I've been all over the board, even locked up my system at boot-up :(
<a94060> ahh okay
<a94060> thanks Jordan_U
<rosco_y> I'll paste it
<edbian> rosco_y, Ha ha we won't do that
<skyred> Ubuntu UI wastes a lot of space, and it tries to copy the style from Mac
<skyred> Ubuntu--
<Jordan_U> a94060: You're welcome.
<myrl> how can i print from a printer with a dynamic ip without having to change the settings before printing each time? i cant make the ip static please help
<Cerrdor> I get to the screen where I can install and everything except memtest gives me the error kernel panic not syncing no killable processes
<GeekSquid> ConfusedGirl: can we help? My soul is not virtual, only my identity
<skyred> bot?
<jsharpminor2> I forgot to disconnect from IRC, apparently.
<GeekSquid> Cerrdor: looks like you have a bad disk/iso
<greezmunkey> myrl: make the printer static! :)
<Cerrdor> joy
<jsharpminor2> The wireless is now saying "Wireless is disabled"
<myrl> ok..
<edbian> ConfusedGirl, Have an issue with Ubuntu?
<jsharpminor2> After the reboot, of course.
<Cerrdor> paid for a linux distro and look what I get
<Cerrdor> LOL
<rosco_y> edbian: my fstab: http://pastebin.com/c6S8mvR3
<GeekSquid> Cerrdor: you paid for it? linux is free
<jsharpminor2> Cerrdor: You *paid* for Linux?
<acerimmer> skyred: personally i look forward to your custom distro which fixes all your complaints
<Cerrdor> not from linux cd
<ConfusedGirl> GeekSquid, I only need help with hookes law...and thats physics...no i dont have issues with ubuntu for now :P
<greezmunkey> myrl: servers, routers, printers, etc (devices that need to be redily located) should always be static.
<ChogyDan> Cerrdor: how is this cd labeled?
<lordquackstar> Question: Apparently my locale somhow got changed (LC_ALL), but every time I set it I get bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF-8)
<a94060> seems like the trick works Jordan_U
<myrl> ok
<Cerrdor> I wanted to buy one so I know I get a good cd I have burned about 10 coasters so I figured buy one and look what it got me
<lordquackstar> Any way to fix it?
<jsharpminor2> Cerrdor: I didn't use a CD at all.
<edbian> rosco_y, I don't see an attempt at a line for your /dev/sda1  Do you want me to write one and send it to you or do you want me to teach you?
<jsharpminor2> Cerrdor: You don't have to.
<jsharpminor2> Cerrdor: Is it working at all? I haven't been following your chat.,
<Cerrdor> jsharpminor2 you just teleported it on your comp?
<jsharpminor2> Cerrdor: Pretty much.,
<jsharpminor2> Cerrdor: Let me help you with that.
<GeekSquid> ConfusedGirl: perhaps this will help http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=hookes+law
<skyred> acerimmer, the first part that the UI wastes the a lot of space wasn't my complain, and I wish I have time to contribute
<rosco_y> edbian: Sorry if I gave you the wrong impression, I haven't attempted to edit my fstab after my last upgrade to 10.04
<Cerrdor> I dont have any option other than cd
<edbian> rosco_y, That's ok.  I don't care.  Do you want me to just write it or do you want me to teach you?
<Cerrdor> ethernet port is dead
<Cerrdor> usb will not boot
<Cerrdor> cd is my only option
<edbian> Cerrdor, unetbootin
<Cerrdor> been there done that
<jsharpminor2> Cerrdor: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<edbian> Cerrdor, (nice pc btw)
<Cerrdor> omfg
<skyred> acerimmer, but the second part, that Ubuntu try to copy Mac style is my complain. just want to make some noise, so people know there is some complain for that
<sigmonsays> ANyone know if upstart can do user-defined conf.d style directories ? ie, does it have a "include" statement? I can't find decent docs on it
<anthony> Can someone help me with a 10.04 suspension/hibernation problem
<Cerrdor> is noone listening?
<rosco_y> edbian: maybe if you can correct it and give me the two-cent explaination...I think I'll catch on over time...?
<jsharpminor2> Cerrdor: This is how to install without a CD. Follow that link.
<Jordan_U> Cerrdor: Have you tried all of the options that pressing F6 gives you?
<ConfusedGirl> GeekSquid, Yes. Thanks! I suck in spysearching in English
<Cerrdor> I have an issue with my cd dvd bruner ok? I have burnt multiple cd multiple dvd 12 different programs
<edbian> rosco_y, What's your /mnt point?
<jsharpminor2> Cerrdor: Under the (1) option, don't click download though
<acerimmer> skyred: ok.  but seriously, since it's 100% customizable, y not do your fix and roll it out so to teh world?  that's what mint did
<rosco_y> again, my device is   "/dev/sda1, and my mount point is  /mnt/sda1
<Cerrdor> all coasters and will not boot at ALL so I figured buy one
<jsharpminor2> Cerrdor: Click the "Alternative download options"
<rosco_y> the " made no sense at all
<jsharpminor2> Cerrdor: You'll need to select between 32 or 64-bit
<Jordan_U> Cerrdor: I personally don't think it's a bad disk (though it can't hurt to check)
<edbian> rosco_y, What is the file system?  ext4  ?
<rosco_y> yes
<ChogyDan> Cerrdor: what version of cd did you get?
<GeekSquid> ConfusedGirl: wolframalpha.com is a computational search engine... it speaks math, which is your language? yes?
<harry-houdini1> hello can anyone tell me if there is a way that a dd-wrt router can be a radius client including its dhcp and dnsmasq can be authenticated using radius against active directory----the alternative would be to setup my ubuntu box as an openradius server and setup dhcp services on it that is active directory authenticatable...anyone have any comments or ideas on the matter?
<acerimmer> Jordan_U: can't cerrdor create a USB from the lived cd and boot that?
<jsharpminor2> Cerrdor: I'm sorry, scratch that... when you click "Alternative download options," you can see on the right an "Ubuntu installer for Windows" option.
<edbian> rosco_y, Also: make sure you have full permissions on the folder /mnt/sda1
<jsharpminor2> Cerrdor: It will install just like any other program.
<Cerrdor> 10.04
<rosco_y> ok
<ChogyDan> Cerrdor: where did you buy it from?
<rosco_y> I think I "chown'd" it to me
<Cerrdor> this is being installed on a seperate laptop
<Cerrdor> not on my windows
<edbian> rosco_y, http://pastebin.com/dW7rX4bR
<Cerrdor> Linux CD
<Jordan_U> acerimmer: I think he said that his computer can't boot from USB
<anthony> can someone that is familiar with 10.04 pm me and help me with a issue
<edbian> rosco_y, I think it's pretty self-explanatory.  Do you have any questions?
<jsharpminor2> Cerrdor: Do you have any OS at all on the other laptop? Does it boot to an OS, that is?
<acerimmer> Jordan_U: ok.  shoulda known u were on top of it all :)
<Cerrdor> yes
<GeekSquid> harry-houdini1: my understanding is you need a radius server running for the ddwrt to connect to to authenticate from... yes you can use AD with radius, gets confusing though, I've never needed to do it before
<Cerrdor> it currently has puppy
<skyred> acerimmer, yeah i know. this isn't my area, so I'd save time and make contribution on other things
<edbian> rosco_y, You should be able to edit your file to look the same and it should apply the changes as soon as the file is saved.
<alket> anthony: ask your question first than somebody may answer
<ConfusedGirl> GeekSquid, its swedish.
<acerimmer> skyred: understood.
<Cerrdor> I had Ubuntu 8.? on it before
<rosco_y> edbian: that's awesome...my big question is: "Gee whiz, why didn't I think of that?"
<rosco_y> Thanks a lot!!
<GeekSquid> ConfusedGirl: sorry, that was a math joke, check out #ubuntu-se
<anthony> my computer goes to a blank screen and will not recover from suspension or hibernation mode
<GeekSquid> !se | ConfusedGirl
<corpse> If i alt ctrl f2 to the command terminal is there a command to get back to the gui?
<ubottu> ConfusedGirl: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<edbian> rosco_y, No problem
<edbian> rosco_y, Glad I could help! :)
<edbian> corpse, alt + f7
<rosco_y> Hope to catch you around in the future...:)
<corpse> edbian: ty
<edbian> corpse, No problem
<harry-houdini1> GeekSquid what gets me is the part that it seems to be for wireless wep users...and has no method for LAN based clients which i am trying to use RIS (now WDS) on (which requires an active directory authenticated dhcp server to work)
<edbian> corpse, The tty  s are numbered 1 - 7.  1 - 6 are all cli, 7 is the x server
<Jordan_U> Cerrdor: I need to leave now, but if you're going to be here in a few hours I can walk you through seting up puppy's bootloader to let you boot from an iso without having to burn it.
<arbo_> I'm trying to install lucid x64 onto this machine.  no cd drive, pretty much only option is USB.  (it's the machine I'm on-- has windows 7 currently).  Have downloaded both 32 and 64 bit versions of lucid.  Tried making bootable USB drives with unetbootin, linuxliveusb, and universal usb installer.  Every time (including with different USB drives) I get the error "no default or ui configuration directive found"
<arbo_> anybody tell me what I need to fix?
<Jordan_U> Cerrdor: There are also instructions for installing Ubuntu from within another distro.
<Jordan_U> !install | Cerrdor
<ubottu> Cerrdor: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<anthony> my computer goes to a blank screen and will not recover from suspension or hibernation mode
<ConfusedGirl> GeekSquid. Why do u force me to go there. Ill try it out :P
<foxthree> Man I know nothing of ubuntu
<GeekSquid> harry-houdini1: my understanding was the radius server checks against Active Directory policy and provides auth/noauth the wrt provides the dhcp server.
<foxthree> I cant even install flash
<foxthree> SOmeone help me :(
<arbo_> foxthree: 64 bit or 32?
<GeekSquid> ConfusedGirl: not forcing you
<Dr_Willis> !manual | foxthree
<ubottu> foxthree: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<edbian> anthony, That's a common problem.  suspension and hibernation are difficult to get working correctly because the hardware vendors only care about them working with windows.  It's unlikely you'll get it to work :(
<jahnkeanater> how do i copy a folder in terminal
<Matson> why are tzdata updates not a trivial operation?  I have a daily cron job that updates all my packages, and tzdata is being updates really often
<Matson> each one I have to go in an manually fix
<harry-houdini1> GeekSquid, so there is nothing that you know of that i have to do to the dhcp server instance on dd-wrt?
<anthony> it worked fine with previous versions of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> foxthree:  you install the package 'flashplugin-installer' using the package manager tools
<anthony> openSuse
<edbian> anthony, I suggest looking for other software packages that serve the same purpose
<GeekSquid> jahnkeanater: cp folder /folder/dest -R
<Dr_Willis> foxthree:  'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer'
<jahnkeanater> thanks
<jsharpminor> I was logged on here ten minutes ago with my wireless card. When I rebooted, I chose the same options, and it's not working again.
<harry-houdini1> GeekSquid would i be more successful moving dhcp services to the ubuntu box?
<mcl0vin> can someone please help me compile this driver http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600 am getting errors
<xabrx> arbo_: download MultiBootISOs.exe and add your iso file to the USB stick
<GeekSquid> harry-houdini1: correct, the wrt handles dhcp... you could but that would change your gateway to the ubuntu box and it would sit between the wrt and the network
<arbo_> alright
<jahnkeanater> ok that didnt work well how do i backup my home directory the right way
<LMJ> hi
<foxthree> Does not work D:
<harry-houdini1> GeekSquid, do you have any idea how this would work with passing out addresses to LAN clients through pxe?
<jsharpminor> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, but it's just giving me errors.
<jsharpminor> I'm using sudo, but I still can't get it to work.
<greezmunkey> harry-houdini1: what about 802.1x authentication, where that is passed from the router to your server.
<foxthree> Oh wait
<foxthree> It does
<foxthree> :D
<ffttbb> can anyone tell me how can i change my ip to download megaupload videos?
<GeekSquid> harry-houdini1: using pxe on top of radius, that could get interesting, how do you authenticate a system that hasn't yet booted?
<greezmunkey> ffttbb: wha-what?
<jahnkeanater> how do i backup my home dir with tgz or w/e its called
<LMJ> SILC client has been replace by irssi-plugin-client on Lucid, I would like to know how to join a SILC server with it (/server   silcserver doesn't work)
<foxthree> I can change my ip easyly
<foxthree> I just reconnect
<harry-houdini1> GeekSquid, I mean everything i read indicates that its for wireless clients, 802.1x authentication what is that some sort of pass through? I need the dhcp server authenticated (stupid requirement of RIS)
<foxthree> But I have a dynamic ip
<hmw> ffttbb: you will have to tell your router. There are many ways, but the simplest is to reset the router, thus it requests a new one via DHCP.
<foxthree> What do I do with a .run file?
<Dr_Willis> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<a94060> foxthree: ./filename
<jsharpminor> ffttbb: Are you trying to change your local IP (on your personal / corporate network) or change your real-world IP?
<a94060> you may need to chmox +x it foxthree
<hmw> jahnkeanater: I am usually booting from a live CD, since there are files that are in use, when the system is running. A _very_ good idea is to have a special partition for /home. If you use ext3 you can use partimage to back the partition up
<edbian> real-world IP = public IP  ;)
<jsharpminor> ffttbb: And to what end? To get anonymity?
<Dr_Willis> jahnkeanater:  Using Tar to backup home dir - (google search of theubuntu forums) --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-274395.html
<jsharpminor> ffttbb: What sort of connection are you on? Is it a corporate/business/school/etc., or is it cable, DSL, dialup?
<ffttbb> yes, in order to be able to make two downloads at the same ime
<ffttbb> *time
<harry-houdini1> GeekSquid I could easily fix this by using a windows dhcp server...but all i have is windows vm's no hard clients for installing this on and i need the dhcp server to always work even when the vms are down
<jahnkeanater> can you help me without the url i dont have a browser right now
<jsharpminor> Ah, they limit bandwidth that they will send to 1 IP address?
<ffttbb> cable, but with lots of pc's conected in
<foxthree> There is no chmox command!
<alket> Is there anyway to change size of text in pidgin
<jahnkeanater> will cp work if i run it from a live cd
<harry-houdini1> GeekSquid, this is in a home lab
<Agu10> hi
<ffttbb> jsharpminor,
<hmw> alket: sure there is... menu, tools / preferences / conversation / Font
<Agu10> how can I reset the menu configuration ? menus positions on the desktop. (from command line)
<Agu10> cause I screwed them up, putting 2 of them on top
<Dr_Willis> jahnkeanater:  i use cp all the time to copy my home files to other locations. You have to watch out that you dont lose the ownership of the files - depending on the filesystems you are copying to.
<a5h15h> hello every one
<GeekSquid> harry-houdini1: 802.1x requires you to have the public key on the pxe client, whereas radius would require authentication against a number of mechanisms (i.e. active directory, mac address table, WDS,) all depending on your environment, ... the fact that your running microsoft VM's to host those apps becomes a misnomer,  too many things going on for me to diagnose from here
<edbian> Agu10, remove the .gnome folder?  It will probably remove some other settings though
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  clarify what you mean.
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jahnkeanater> cant i switch the ownership tho if i lose it
<Agu10> Dr_Willis: which panel?
<Agu10> oh, good
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:   that resets ALL of them
<Agu10> thank you very much !
<Agu10> it worked
<harry-houdini1> GeekSquid, thanks for all the help Its appreciated
<Agu10> is it gonna stay like that?
<Dr_Willis> jahnkeanater:  of couyrse you can
<jahnkeanater> ok
<edbian> Agu10, Until you change it manually
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  be a bit mor3e clear in the problem. we cant see your screen.
<alket> hmw thank you
<Agu10> Dr_Willis: anyways, it worked. thank you. you too, edbian
<edbian> Agu10, He did all the work! :)
<GeekSquid> harry-houdini1: Hope I gave you some ideas, ... I prefer ethernet in home networks, keeps hackers out, and my net secure
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Agu10> hah
<a5h15h> is there any channel for anjuta..cant find one
<jahnkeanater> should i backup ect also im fresh installing
<harry-houdini1> GeekSquid, thanks again, its all practice for exams (redhat, cisco, and Win2k3, and Win2k8)
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: no
<jahnkeanater> ok
<jsharpminor> My  wireless card has gone back to saying "wireless is disconnected," and refusing to connect.
<greezmunkey> GeekSquid: pxe is not the only use for 802.1x: EAP passes the authentication request to the authenticator (radius, ldap, whatever). See the rfc: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3748#page-7
<Alex_21> Hi all,
<Alex_21> The printer is quite old.
<Alex_21> But I can't replace it.
<Geekthras> does anyone know how wubi works?
<jsharpminor> Geekthras: What's your question about Wubi?
<Geekthras> friend's computer borked when updating and won't boot linux
<Dr_Willis> Geekthras:  from all the problems i see with it in here..i would say 'often not very well'
<acerimmer> #insanelymac
<Geekthras> don't know where to look for the files that were on the ubuntu partition
<Dr_Willis> Geekthras:  yep. Seen that issue in here several times also.
<Alex_21> Any printer ideas?
<harry-houdini1> greezmunkey, would you know if the dhcp services on ubuntu or dd-wrt would fall under the umbrella of active directory authenticated through the use of a RADIUS server?
<Dr_Willis> Geekthras:  wubi installs all the 'linux system' into a single (i think) large file that is a 'disk image in a filesystem'
<forko> my (friend's) computer's X suddenly won't start -- mumbles about going into low-graphics mode, and then doesn't even manage that.
<forko> I'm not really sure where to start
<Dr_Willis> Geekthras:  i belive you can mount the file via the loopback feature of mount. (but not tried it in ages)
<Dr_Willis> forko:  what video card? (thats the place to start)
<xae8koo> In latest ubuntu 64bit, can you have flash?
<forko> Dr_Willis, everything works okay when I boot from a livecd... but I'll go check
<adio> Ubuntu LTS keeps randomly shutting off my laptop. is anyone else experiencing this ?
<greezmunkey> harry-houdini1: I woudl have to look into that, but you definately need to coordinate dhcp, ldap - radius should be able to do that.
<alket> xae8koo: Yes of course
<Geekthras> Dr_Willis: so it is in an .iso somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> xae8koo:  flash has worked in 64bit ubuntu for quite some time
<MidnighToker> forko: when you boot from the liveCD try and a) mount all file systems and b) make sure they have an amount of free space.
<pionar> adio: what laptop and which lts?
<Dr_Willis> Geekthras:   the file is not using a .iso extension. its a ext2/3 filesystem in a file i recall
<acerimmer> Geekthras: i gave up on wubi and set up a side by side dual boot because grub crashed wubi in 9.10.  Also given windows' inherent file registry issues, it was a lot less trouble to just dual it up.  My $0.02
<CkhiKuzad> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> Geekthras:  some large file on the windows hard drive in the wubi dir perhaps.
<adio> POS Acer Aspire 4530 & the Newest LTS on ubuntu.org
<powertool08> Is it possible to allow anonymous guest access to a printer through samba using "security = user" mode. I don't want to use security = share because I want to have passworded shares, but I don't want to password the printer.
<harry-houdini1> greezmunkey i have been looking all day for a reference to it..but no luck so far...
<Dr_Willis> powertool08:  i was thinking there was a special password setting for the printer.
<Dr_Willis> powertool08:  ive had guest ok to print setups befor. (but not right now on this box)
<greezmunkey> harry-houdini1: heh, I gat that backwards, radius would have ldap as the backend :)
<powertool08> Dr_Willis: I have guest ok = yes set, but the if I change from share to user mode the windows pc's can't see it anymore.
<itai> hi, i installed the latest ubuntu in dualboot with 8.10. now both dont boot, i get a kernek panic on both systems ,do matter what kernel i choose, in recovery mode it says i need to append "root=" to disk option, how do i do that ?
<harry-houdini1> greezmunkey, got one more question any recommendations on which gnu radius server to use preferably one with a gui (this is going to be impossibly hard I would guess)
<CkhiKuzad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/435268/ <-- whenever i am booting grub2, and i select that entry, it says that initrd is a nonexistant command (something similar to that)
<Alex_21> I have the printer that I can't replace and it won't show up under Hardy, or so I tink.
<Dr_Willis> powertool08:  thers also mey be a CUPS setting.  I got a new networked printer. so havent had to mess with those settings in ages.
<greezmunkey> harry-houdini1: let me get it straight first - you want to be able to authenticate wifi clients against DS(LDAP) and hand IP addresses that you can track to authenticated clients, right?
<compaq> itai, open nano, and then edit the grub
<Alex_21> It is a fixed-width serial printer.
<compaq> then do grub update
<Dr_Willis> powertool08:  check out the using-samba book and other books in the 'samba-doc' package  - those books almost always have the info i need on samba issues
<Alex_21> Any help please.
<compaq> itai, there is detailed instructions available, but I don't know off heart
<harry-houdini1> greezmunkey, no simply want to get an open (dd-wrt or ubuntu dhcp server ) authorized in windows active directory (its a requirement or Remote Installation Services)
<jsharpminor> My wireless Broadcom 1505 card isn't working. Can someone please help me?
<itai> compaq, can you be more specific, the system doesn't boot, do i sue a live cd?
<itai> use..
<jsharpminor> It works, but not with Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Alex_21:  an actual SERIAL port printer? Egads.. that is old.
<powertool08> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I was not aware of the -doc pkg.
<holmser> does anyone know where asterisk installs its config files by default with an apt-get install?
<jsharpminor> My Dell's wireless Broadcom 1505 card isn't working with Ubuntu. I have tried the default drivers from Dell, and no luck.
<jsharpminor> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, but it's just giving me errors.
<Alex_21> Yes, but not as old as you may think.
<compaq> itai, when it says, root=, it should give option for command line, nano will be the minimal text editor
<meoblast001> hello
<Dr_Willis> Alex_21:  i finally replaced my 14 yr old HP laserjet 6l :)
<meoblast001> i accidently clicked "Syncronize with Ubuntu One" in Nautilus, now this symbol appears on all my files i create
<meoblast001> what should i do to revert that operation?
<Alex_21> It is very expensive nad can't be replaced.
<CkhiKuzad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/435268/ <-- whenever i am booting grub2, and i select that entry, it says that initrd is a nonexistant command (something similar to that) (second time)
<compaq> itai, so you can browse the directory and find you grub config file, and boot directory
<Alex_21> I can't afford another one.
<itai> compaq what is the default boot dir ?
<greezmunkey> harry-houdini1: I see, that means you need your *nix server and or dd-wrt box to be able to join an existing AD domain - there's a puzzle.
<compaq> then append to root the two kernels in boot
<jsharpminor> My Dell's wireless Broadcom 1505 card isn't working with Ubuntu. I have tried the default drivers from Dell, and no luck.
<compaq> itai /boot
<jsharpminor> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, but it's just giving me errors.
<Alex_21> I need to get this one working.
<itai> compaq,  so root=/boot?
<powertool08> Dr_Willis: How do I open the documentation after I install the package?
<iflema> jsharpminor does     lspci -vvnn | 14e4     in a terminal  show a bcm4328 chipset?
<Dr_Willis> powertool08:  it all goes to /usr/share/doc under some sub dirs.
<harry-houdini1> the only way i can figure it is radius..sigh
<compaq> itai, I can give too many details cause I did't years ago. and grub is newer version, but you fing it online easily
<jabirali> Alex_21, what kind of printer is it?
<jsharpminor> iflema: Yes, it does.
<jsharpminor> iflema: And thanks for responding.
<srini> i updated from 9.10 to 10.04 while installing updating packages suddenly poweroff now my system is not booting what i do
<zachtib> hey, I've been looking around on the wiki and googling, but I'm having trouble finding solid information on the API for the new notification system I've got the basics figured out, but i'm having trouble figuring out how to show a notification without having to fallback to libnotify...
<iflema> jsharpminor have you tried the b43/STA linux hybrid driver
<itai> compaq, i sent a few hours googling before i came here....
<powertool08> Dr_Willis: Thanks again
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<jabirali> Alex_21, have you tried adding the printer manually by visiting http://127.0.0.1:631/ in a web browser?
<jsharpminor> iflema: Isn't that what comes pre-packaged?
<Alex_21> Yes.
<compaq> itai, no, go to command line, ether boot it, and when it fails, hit ctrl+alt+f1 or use the live cd
<jsharpminor> iflema: I mean, you have to download it, but isn't it available through System -> Admin -> Hdwr Drivers?
<greezmunkey> harry-houdini1: what's wrong with this? http://andrewbevitt.com/tutorials/dd-wrt-radius-authentication-w-server-2008-r2/
<iflema> jsharpminor not sure itll offer you STA for a 4328 but it should work ok..
<UbuntuNewbie> If anyone has experience resetting monitor settings from terminal, I could really use the help.  My box was fine, then after a reboot, I'm getting Frequency out of Range.  All the help I find online talks about a tool no longer available in 10.04.  =(  Any help would be much appreciate.
<itai> compaq, so you think its a grub problem ?
<future_> hello
<compaq> itai, if it is too much, then just use live cd to copy important files
<Reign25> Hey everyone. I just installed Ubuntu and now my dvd drive isn't being recognized along with anything I plug into the USB. Can anyone help me with this please? Thank you
<future_> msmtp: TLS certificate verification failed: the certificate hasn't got a known +issuer
<jsharpminor> I'll try that.
<iflema> jsharpminor try installing the package bcmwl-kernel-source
<meoblast001> how do i unsyncronize with Ubuntu One if i accidentally clicked that menu item in Nautilus?
<future_> who's know
<future_> ?
<jsharpminor> okay, how do I do that? Sorry, I don't know Linux.
<jsharpminor> I am in a Terminal window though
<compaq> itai, yeah if its ask for root=, then all you have to do is supply one
<meoblast001> can one remove Ubuntu One from his system?
<CkhiKuzad> .-.
<jabirali> meoblast001, what exactly did you do to enable it?
<CkhiKuzad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/435268/ <-- whenever i am booting grub2, and i select that entry, it says that initrd is a nonexistant command (something similar to that) (third time)
<iflema> jsharpminor its from the restricted component...... sudo aptitude install bcmwl-kernel-source
<future_> mutt is error no TLS certificate
<alket> meoblast001: yes go to USC
<compaq> itai, goto google and view a sample grub config and see whar root=what they put here"
<Alex_21> mI don't know what driver to use.
<itai> compaq, can you look in your ?
<compaq> itai, and then browse you dirextories
<meoblast001> jabirali: i right clicked in Nautilus and clicked Synchronize on Ubuntu One
<compaq> itai, good luck
<jsharpminor> iflema Okay, that worked. (What did it do?) What do I do after that?
<Alex_21> I tried to add it manually.
<itai> compaq ok thanks for info
<future_> goto google?
<iflema> jsharpminor go to System / Administration / Hardware divers and activate
<itai> compaq, the sample says something like "set root=(hd0,5)"
<LMJ> hi again
<Reign25> Can anyone help me as to why my dvd drive won't be recognized as well as anything put into my USB port? Any help is greatly appreciated.
<future_> i use wget download cert
<Alex_21> Does the fact that it is fixed-width make a difference.
<mick_laptop> anyone else just watch tbbt? :)
<Alex_21> ?
<jabirali> meoblast001, did you try clicking on your Me menu in the top-right corner of your desktop, and click "Ubuntu One" in the dropdown menu?
<itai> compaq, so i imagine it's looking in the wrong place. i remember reading somewhere that you can edit the config before the system boots, you know anything about it?
<Alex_21> Please help.
<Alex_21> I can't find a driver for it.
<harry-houdini1> greezmunkey, It doesnt seem like radius is included in the enterprise edition of 2003 (its a separate product I dont have ) but setup another win2k8 vm for it...hmm thats an idea, then i could keep the nix dhcp server.
<compaq> itai, yeah, now you on the right track, I dont remember exactly how to do it, cause it was long time ago it happenned, but it easy, just concentrate
<jsharpminor> iflema It says that a Broadcom STA wireless driver is already installed.
<meoblast001> jabirali: what about it? i don't have an Ubuntu One account
<jsharpminor> iflema These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware.
<LMJ> Is anyone know how to connect to a SILC chan with empathy? I added an account but I can join a chan because the SILC protocol is not available in the Chat list
<itai> compaq, thanks
<Gryllida> Alex_21, your specs?
<greezmunkey> harry-houdini1: now you're thinking!
<jabirali> meoblast001, the dialog that appears when Ubuntu One shows up should contain a checkbox for "File Sharing with Ubuntu One", that might help
<CkhiKuzad> damn it, i have asked 3 times. (sorry for swearing, dont sic ubottu on me) i need help with grub2, it will not boot my liveUSB. i will send my message again
<harry-houdini1> no greezmunkey, its all you ...
<CkhiKuzad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/435268/ <-- whenever i am booting grub2, and i select that entry, it says that initrd is a nonexistant command (something similar to that) (third time)
<compaq> itai, it used to be /etc/grub/grub.list or something, but they changed it, so look in man page or google
<jabirali> Alex_21, what is the full name of your printer?
<itai> compaq /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<meoblast001> jabirali: i have that disabled
<compaq> itai, yep
<meoblast001> so why is it marking all my files like this
<c0l2e> how will i know any issues regardi Lenovo SL400 laptop when running ubuntu 10.04???
<meoblast001> i didn't mean to syncronize anything, i just wanted to make a new cpp file
<harry-houdini1> greezmunkey, thanks I will go with that i think!
<Alex_21> Hardy 8.04.
<meoblast001> i don't even use this Ubuntu One, maybe i should just uninstall it
<diamondragon16> hello all
<srini>  i updated from 9.10 to 10.04 while installing updating packages suddenly poweroff now my system is not booting what i do
<acerimmer> meoblast001: just turn it off
<meoblast001> how?
<meoblast001> the problem is i don't know how to
<harry-houdini1> greezmunkey, I will let yo know how it goes!
<Alex_21> A 9-pin serial port to 25-pin serial adapter.
<iflema> jsharpminor but is it active?         lspci -vv | grep 14e4        in a terminal... what is the kernel driver in use?
<harry-houdini1> thanks for all the help guys!
<alket> meoblast001: Ubuntu ONE is excellent solutions if you want to format your pc
<acerimmer> meoblast001: check your preferences and automatic start programs
<srini>  i updated from 9.10 to 10.04 while installing updating packages suddenly poweroff now my system is not booting what i do
<greezmunkey> harry-houdini1: nice, good luck - as long as you can keep things coordinated you should be fine.
<Alex_21> It is a Freedome Scientific Braille Blazer
<harry-houdini1> greezmunkey, its all a juggling act when you have no money!
<acerimmer> meoblast001: start ubuntu one and manage/delete your account
<iflema> jsharpminor forget the grep bit... sorry    lspci -vv find ya cards enty at the bottom.... what is the kernel driver in use?
<Alex_21> It is a Freedome Scientific Braille Blazer, oops.
<meoblast001> acerimmer: i have no account
<acerimmer> srini: do you get safe boot?
<jsharpminor> it says kernel driver in use wl
<acerimmer> meoblast001: then nothing will synch.  safe to delete if u want
<meoblast001> why is it marking my files with some strange emblem?
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, how do I run a program automatically in a tty when my computer starts up, and have it logged in under my profile?
<greezmunkey> harry-houdini1: is your employer looking for this solution?
<srini> acerimmer:  recovering journal then blinking cursor only
<Alex_21> I think I got the name right?
<jabirali> Alex_21, sorry I don't know then... A quick google revealed no driver for such a model, you need a .ppd-driver to get it working. Unless you can configure it as "generic postscript printer", that _might_ work.
<acerimmer> srini: so no boot options then?
<jsharpminor> iflema Kernel driver in use: wl
<Alex_21> I'm not sure.
<Alex_21> I think that it is a raw printer.
<iflema> jsharpminor its active...... wubi? when askin for further help say the chipset is bcm4328.....
<srini> acerimmer: i got boot option i got only recovery journal line then cursor blinking
<jsharpminor> wubi?
<meoblast001> aaaah
<meoblast001> i'm removing this stupid program
<acerimmer> srini: unless you have vital data that you need to save, i'd say just reinstall.
<jsharpminor> iflema - i should go to wubi's help site?
<iflema> jsharpminor wubi install or native?
<acerimmer> srini: if u have data, you're looking at live cd boot and then mount your /home and copy files
<meoblast001> killall nautilus
<jsharpminor> ahh.
<harry-houdini1> greezmunkey, haven't seen a job in over a year...worked at harvard they used open ldap there...wasnt involved with its rollout though, wish i had been
<srini> acerimmer: so no way??
<meoblast001> much better
<jsharpminor> iflema I think it was wubi -- I followed the link for "Ubuntu installer for Windows" from the Ubuntu web site.
<iflema> jsharpminor installed in windows or on its own?
<meoblast001> acerimmer: ok, all fixed, just had to remove the program and kill nautilus
<acerimmer> srini: if you're not even getting the terminal safe boot option i don't see one.  but ask again bcz there's lots of folks with more brains than me on this board
<cybrocop_> Hi all.
<acerimmer> meoblast001: ok then.  enjoy
<diamondragon16> Hello all. I'm considering switching operating systems in my home server, and was hoping to have a one on one conversation with someone about it. anyone interested in giving me some facts and first hand experience?
<cybrocop_> How can I know to which package a particular executable belongs to?
<meoblast001> acerimmer: thanks
<srini> acerimmer: ok
<acerimmer> cybrocop_: there's a command for that wait 1
<jabirali> Alex_21, try going to http://127.0.0.1:631 again, and add a new printer. Set it to use port "Serial #1", set the baud rate etc, and set it to use driver "generic". That might work, but I can't guarantee anything.
<Alex_21> I am.
<Alex_21> I am.
<onetinsoldier> cybrocop_: dpkg -S /path/to/executable
<Alex_21> Ok.
<Alex_21> Under OS X it works without special drivers.
<Alex_21> I don't know why.
<cybrocop_> thanks onetinsoldier
<tomato> thanks for the help earlier with the plugin! turns out the plugins were buggy
<onetinsoldier> cybrocop_: you're welcome
<harry-houdini1> greezmunkey, decided to save setting up another vm for 2008 going to upgrade one of my domain controllers to 2008 from 2003, this will give me IAS...
<iflema> jsharpminor with ndis wrapper.... did you blacklist b43 and ssb?
<jsharpminor> No, I didn't!
<jsharpminor> Cool!
<jsharpminor> iflema
<Oxford> I have a wierd problem with Synaptic. When I click on it, it asks me a password and I put in a password and then it immediately quits
<Oxford> is there a way to fix that?
<jsharpminor> That sounds familiar -- it was on a page I just found.
<jsharpminor> iflema But I have no idea how to do it.
<jabirali> Alex_21, that probably means that it should work fine in Linux too when configured correctly. OS X and Ubuntu both use the Common Unix Printing System with the same drivers.
<Reign25> Can anyone help me as to why my dvd drive won't be recognized as well as anything put into my USB port? Any help is greatly appreciated.
<gogeta1> iflema: i think with the nids setup it does the blacklisting for you
<rick`> hello all
<acerimmer> Oxford: that's normal.  synaptic changes fundamental system settings.  not something u wwant any user to have access to.
<jabirali> Alex_21, when you go to 127.0.0.1:631 in Ubuntu you should even see some text at the bottom that says "CUPS and the CUPS logo are trademarks of Apple Inc. CUPS is copyright 2007-2009 Apple Inc. All rights reserved."
<echo_> hi is there a place where i can learn command lines? I'm new to it still trying to understand them
<william> hello rick
<onetinsoldier> Oxford: try it on command line and you'll probably get more information.. try --> gksu synaptic &
<Oxford> acerimmer, how do I add packages then?
<Tazer> Hello I'm trying to get the wacom pen and touch CTH-460 tablet to work on ubuntu lucid, can anyone help?
<iflema> jsharpminor in a terminal       more /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf      do you see blacklist b43 and blacklist ssb
<acerimmer> Oxford: after your password is confirmed u should be good to go
<rick`> anyone here familiar with wifi breaking with kernel updates?
<cybrocop_> another question.. I added   the -proposed branch to my /etc/apt/sources.lst... and it upgraded a bunch of packages. Is there any way I can downgrade all packages automatically? I removed the -proposed entry from sources.lst already.
<rick`> it's weird because it acts like it'll connect .. but it fails..
<Alex_21> 3I did see it.
<rick`> if I use my previous kernel.. it's fine
<jabirali> Tazer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<Oxford> acerimmer, its not even opening.
<Oxford> onetinsoldier, did that just now, get nothing back
<jsharpminor> iflema -- what's the scroll down command in more?
<Alex_21> OSX automatically set it up.
<echo_> :/
<acerimmer> Oxford: are u root user?
<onetinsoldier> Oxford: oh? strange
<iflema> jsharpminor space bar
<Oxford> i just get a password prompt.
<Alex_21> .
<william> rick what chipset?
<Oxford> acerimmer, no, but I have the root password
<onetinsoldier> put in the password
<jsharpminor> iflema - I see nothing blacklisted regarding it.
<acerimmer> Oxford: u gotta be a root user to use synaptic
<Oxford> oh
<jabirali> Alex_21, can't you check your OS X to see what printer driver and settings that used for the printer?
<iflema> jsharpminor b43 and ssb will need blacklisting if not allready.....
<jsharpminor> iflema - wait, i found a blacklist bcm43xx
<rick`> usually I can tell.. one way or another .. but I'm a bit rusty on where to look in ubuntu (and this current pc doesn't any other os to cheat)
<acerimmer> Oxford: eay confusion.  just remember root User AND Password or no root access
<jsharpminor> iflema - but no ssb is blacklisted
<Oxford> acerimmer, ok, let me do it as root
<Oxford> brb
<Tazer> No one knows anything about Bamboo CTH-460?
<iflema> jsharpminor b43 and ssb need blacklisting for ndis wrapper to work
<rick`> is there a file to look at?
<jsharpminor> iflema - how do i blacklist it?
<william> rick lspci
<rosco_y> Is the person who was asking for a Ubuntu 10.04 Review still here?
<rick`> thanks
<tomato> i'm not liking the new 10.04 theme
<iflema> jsharpminor edit the file and add the entry...... in a terminal        gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Alex_21> It doesn't show up as a printer under OS X.
<holmser> anyone know where asterisk config files are located by default??
<holmser> I can't seem to find them
<tomato> doesn't look as clean
<acerimmer> tomato: easy to change it ...
<jsharpminor> iflema -  would echo blacklist ssb >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf do the same thing?
<iflema> jsharpminor mind you ive never used ndis wrapper ever........
<Alex_21> I just use cu-kespan-something on the Command-Line and "cat" to it.
<tomato> acerimmer: agreed, do you recall what the ubuntu 9 default theme was called?
<acerimmer> holmser: those files are hidden for a good reason...
<jsharpminor> iflema i don't mind, you obviously know more about linux than i do
<jsharpminor> iflema - i appreciate the help
<holmser> I need to edit the config files
<jsharpminor> iflema - what does blacklist ssb do?
<rick`> ok.. Intel Corp Pro/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN..(rev61)
<acerimmer> tomato: sorry I don't.  but gnomeart.org (i THINK that's the place) has 1000's of themes
<holmser> to get the gui working
<acerimmer> holmser: /home  enable view hidden files
<holmser> already did
<tomato> thanks acerimmer!
<Lasivian> how do I get the text under an icon in gnome to wrap tighter? IE not >.....< but >..< before it starts a new line. Thanks
<william> rick what distro are you using?
<iflema> jsharpminor blacklist stops the modules auto loading....... ssb and b43 interfere with ndiswrapper apparently....
<rick`> Lynx
<Tazer> Help I'm trying to install a wacom CTH-460/K in Ubuntu Lucid, but it doesn't work ;w;
<mariuszab> hello
<holmser> wtf... the only file I can find is .asterisk_history
<diamondragon16> Hello all. I'm considering switching operating systems in my home server, and was hoping to have a one on one conversation with someone about it. anyone interested in giving me some facts and first hand experience?
<holmser> and I need http.conf
<mariuszab> i need some help
<william> in the notification area the enable wireless
<jsharpminor> iflema - okay, i'm going to reboot and see if that did it.
<Alex_21> I am
<Alex_21> .
<mariuszab> l(process:281): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<mariuszab> ??
<rick`> it broke between 2.6.32-21 and 2.6.32-22
<seattlegaucho> hi all ... is there a special channel for 'Unity'?
<Mokee269> hey there.. so sillyme... i rememebr from myu last ubuntu too, struggling for ages getting cam to work on amsn till i found out i just had to preload alib...
<william> rick broke?
<Mokee269> now when i add it though to the gui command line to execute it doesn't let  me.. how do I add a command like this:
<neo_> hello ?
<Mokee269> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so amsn
<red2kic> hello ?
<neo_> who know perl ?
<Mokee269> tried single quotes but no go
<Reign25> Can anyone help me as to why my dvd drive won't be recognized as well as anything put into my USB port? Any help is greatly appreciated.
<Mokee269> wow.. old laptop Reign25?
<mariuszab> no help??
<red2kic> Mokee269: Make it an alias, I guess. I wonder if that works for GUI too.
<mariuszab> =_=
<neo_> I user Padre debug the perl source but i have a "Cannot determine source for /home/neo/桌面/t at /usr/share/perl/5.10/App/Prove.pm line 496"
<Mokee269> red2kic k thx..
<red2kic> !alias | Mokee269
<Reign25> Mokee269: yes, but perfectly capable. any ideas on the issue? Why does that matter?
<rick`> yes.. my wifi broke after the kernel was updated to 22
<rick`> if I use the old kernel.. my wifi works fine
<red2kic> Mokee269: Aww. I'll get you a link if you don't know what aliases is?
<Loshki> neo_: try asking in #perl
<tuxx> hi
<rick`> old kernel being 21
<Mokee269> Reign25, it just means your device id's or something are very strange to not pick up on your usb buses.. hence I assumed it had to be an old laptop
<Mokee269> hmm Reign25.. indeed..l it oculd be a kernel compilation thing, which is annoying
<jsharpminor> iflema -- You are now officially my favorite person.
<Mokee269> try lsbusb -v
<jsharpminor> Something, I am assuming, has worked.
<Mokee269> in there you can find a lot of info on the usb root hubs.. beyond that sorry im an uber noob.. so gotta ask the guys who know
<william> Rick I'm not sure what is on that update
<Mokee269> red2kic yes please
<Reign25> Mokee269: Ah I see. what should I try? They all worked in Live mode.
<rick`> k
<red2kic> Mokee269: Okay. I'll test it right away to see if that'll work with GUI.
<rick`> thanks.
<Mokee269> alias amsn='LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so amsn'
<Mokee269> right?
<jsharpminor> iflema - Is there any reason that the hardware drivers for my video card should cause it to stop working?
<Mokee269> ye im trying to red2kic will let u know.. thx
<Mokee269> :)
<neo_> I user Padre debug the perl source but i have a "Cannot determine source for /home/neo/桌面/t at /usr/share/perl/5.10/App/Prove.pm line 496" intimation, how can solve the problem ?
<Mokee269> DARNIT i meant amsn1 or something
<Mokee269> lol i think i just makde a loop sigh :(
<tuxx> plz help my wireless driver not workig?
<red2kic> Mokee269: Meh. "killall amsn"  -- I guess it's easier if you can run it from terminal or ALT+F2
<Mokee269> yes im runing term...
<Mokee269> i killed them but the alias doesnt seem to persist after i typed it in
<Mokee269> i guess maybe a link onj aliases is in place indeed
<Mokee269> :)
<red2kic> Mokee269: Open a new terminal should work.
<Mokee269> hmm, red2kic: when i type amsn now my cam works so seems the 'alias' worked... however ... when i typed alias
<Mokee269> only the oldones show up n not theone i just made....?
<william> Has anyone had probs with amarok on 10.04
<red2kic> Mokee269: Just search for it. Aliases are easy to set up.
<Mokee269> ye sure
<Mokee269> ok thanks im sure that is the oslution! :)
<diamondragon16> anyone here familiar with ubuntu as a home server?
<Mokee269> thankssss a ton red2kic!!!
<red2kic> Mokee269: "alias" will just list your alias.
<acerimmer> diamondragon16: u mean a media server
<Mokee269> ye it showed me the ones which alreayd were (grep mainly)
<acerimmer> ?
<Alex_21> I am familiar with it.
<diamondragon16> one aspect, yes.
<Alex_21> .
<Mokee269> when i did it after making mine, the amsn one didnt show up
<Alex_21> I use it.
<acerimmer> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<william> Cops know most of my aliases
<Mokee269> lol william
<red2kic> Mokee269: "source ~/.profile" -- Then try "alias" to see if it shows up.
<Mokee269> k
<diamondragon16> I'm just looking for some information, I'm thinking of switching Operating systems on my setup
<Mokee269> nah
<Mokee269> but its ok.. I can read up on that myself.. thanks a lot buddy.. that was more than enough help for now :)
<[Screamo]> Can someone help me with this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471622&page=2
<Alex_21> I have information.
<Loshki> diamondragon16: from which OS?
<Alex_21> I use Ubuntu as a home server
<Alex_21> .
<Ganymede> anyone else find the python implementation of the hardlink program available in the ubuntu repos terribly inefficient? (they claim it's rewritten from the google code one?) it takes over an hour to de-duplicate 2 million files and takes up well over 8 GB memory...
<tsyj2007> [Screamo], ??
<diamondragon16> I'm actually running solaris right now.
<hmw> what is a nice program to rip (encrypted) DVDs?
<Alex_21> It is not really exposed to the wide internet anymore.
<[Screamo]> im having problems with smb after switching from 9.10 to 10.04 =/
<aaron_liuj> where i can get the whole doc of build chrome
<Loshki> diamondragon16: shouldn't be too bad. What services are you running?
<tsyj2007> [Screamo], you can say it here..
<ForgeAus> lucid doesn't have dropbox?
<Alex_21> But I use the server.
<acerimmer> !ubuntuone|frogeaus
<tsyj2007> ForgeAus, why dropbox?
<[Screamo]> hmw, i think handbrake will do that
<ubottu> frogeaus: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<ForgeAus> tsyj2007:  why not?
<hmw> [Screamo]: thx
<Loshki> hmw: I like dvdrip...
<hmw> thx 2 :)
<acerimmer> ForgeAus: ez enough to add drop box.  it is cross platform compatible
<tsyj2007> ForgeAus, Ubuntu one is enough good..
<[Screamo]> tsyj2007, on my windows comp i can no longer just cmd \\user-desktop.. now i have to use the ip
<tsyj2007> [Screamo], o..
<tuxx> plz help my wireless driver not workig?
<tsyj2007> [Screamo], can you say it a bit detail
<jsharpminor> iflema - It's back to the old tricks.
<[Screamo]> tsyj2007, its the same problem on the page i linked you to
<Loshki> diamondragon16: x86 solaris, or sparc? And which webserver...?
<jsharpminor> iflema - This is what I can't understand, and it's a bit frustrating.
<seattlegaucho> anybody here played around with Unity ?
<diamondragon16> ah, x86 and apache
<uRock> What file do I need to get to a machine to be able to install external usb wireless for lucid?
<Izinucs> Flatnuke is a CMS package in the repos that seems to be Apache based.. I installed but there doesn't seem to be any docs on how to access it.. (other then in italian on their site).. anybody know what port it's on? or http address?
<acerimmer> uRock: depends on your wifi and not all them are going to work.  Suggest u start with finding a linux compatible wifi usb.
<jsharpminor> iflema - There's a blacklist entry for bcm43xx - comment next to it says "replaced by b43 and ssb."
<jsharpminor> iflema Should I remove that blacklist?
<lyrae> does anyone know how to view/enable restricted drivers via terminal?
<greezmunkey> [Screamo]: did you upgrade or install clean?
<Loshki> diamondragon16: I would recommend running 8.04 LTS for stability. And with any luck, your apache configs will 'just work' on Ubuntu's version of apache. The only things I think Ubuntu might not have is 3rd. party offerings. At one time, Solaris had a huge catalog of 3rd party software that only ran on sparc Solaris. Dunno if that's still true. But anything open source will be available...
<[Screamo]> greezmunkey Clean install
<greezmunkey> [Screamo]: did you reinstall winbind?
<[Screamo]> dont think so
<[Screamo]> =/
<sambagirl> quick question. lucid is 709mb iso. i have 700mb cd. i burned it and it said it was successful, however i get a boot i/o error. any thoughts?
<Reign25> Can anyone help me as to why my dvd drive won't be recognized as well as anything put into my USB port? Any help is greatly appreciated.
<jsharpminor> How do I edit blacklist.conf?
<uRock> acerimmer, it works in karmic
<KnifeySpooney> Is this line correct to autologin to 'jared' on tty4 when the computer starts? exec /sbin/getty -n -8 /bin/login -f jared 38400 tty4
<sambagirl>  it said it was successful
<uRock> I recently saw where the lucid image doesn't come with a file needed to install wireless usbs
<KnifeySpooney> it is in /etc/init/tty4.conf
<acerimmer> uRock: and now it doesn't it lucid?
<uRock> true
<[Screamo]> sambagirl, That sounds a bit.... Off
<jsharpminor> How do I edit blacklist.conf?
<[Screamo]> =/
<sambagirl> off?
<Mokee269> hmm, ok so still same thign with the alias....
<KnifeySpooney> jsharpminor: gksu gedit blacklist.conf
<Mokee269> unless i need to export it first somehow?
<acerimmer> uRock: can u get the driver from the usb manufacturer?
<[Screamo]> jsharpminor, where is the file?
<Mokee269> red2kic
<KnifeySpooney> oops
<sambagirl> screamo? isnt there some kind of overburn thing?
<Loshki> sambagirl: Many burners will 'overburn' extra data to a CD but it's unpredictable. Consider burning to DVD instead of CD...
<CaptainTrek> acerimmer:  not all companies create drivers for all operating systems, FYI
<KnifeySpooney> jsharpminor, my bad, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Mokee269> same prob.. unless I need to export after adding to .bashrc (in my case)
<uRock> yes
<sambagirl> my dvd burners both of them sorta exploded
<acerimmer> CaptainTrek: ty
<gogeta1> uRock: i never herd of that hootplug usb should load anything as long as linux has drivers
<jsharpminor> Thanks.
<sambagirl> oh well.
<sambagirl> thanks
<diamondragon16> Alright. is there a place I can go to read up on different things I can do as far as ubuntu is concerned with media streaming and file server options as well as being a web server?
<CaptainTrek> acerimmer: wont hurt to check though
<CaptainTrek> acerimmer: just keep my statement in mind
<KnifeySpooney> Can anyone help me log into a TTY automatically when the computer starts up?
<acerimmer> CaptainTrek: aye aye
<sambagirl> can you update to lucid from intrepid?
<william> sambagirl,  exploded!?
<gogeta1> uRock: in the case of modems it normaly has to be plugged in at boot for the kernel to load the drivers
<[Screamo]> sambagirl, i wouldnt
<william> yikes
<sambagirl> the cd's inside just self destructed.
<sambagirl> or dvds i should say
<sambagirl> and the optical drives were ruined
<[Screamo]> What about using live usb stick thing?
<william> wow cause?
<sambagirl> i heard there was some issue with moby something
<Mokee269> hmm did export
<tecky> in gconf-edior whats the "Windows" / "Special" key called (between the Ctl & Alt key ?
<Mokee269> how to export persist
<Mokee269> Fn? ;p
<tecky> no not FN :P
<greezmunkey> Super
<sambagirl> can you update to lucid from intrepid?
<tecky> super
<tecky> kk ty
<gogeta1> lol i was trying to rember yep its super
<ForgeAus> thats a downgrade not an update
<sambagirl> i meant to update to lucid from intrepid
<william> <--- is building scatter shield around CPU
<jsharpminor> Why does my wireless work sometimes but not others?????
<ForgeAus> samba normally you should go through karma and jaunty to do that
<jsharpminor> iflema, are you still here?
<Loshki> diamondragon16: I've not done it myself, but I see quite a few hits on google under "ubuntu media streaming server". Also, consider staging a ubuntu server under vmware (or similar, if Solaris has something) and then you can try everything before you commit...
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<CaptainTrek> jsharpminor:  could be multiple trasons
<gogeta1> sambagirl: you would have to just keep upgrading or do a fresh install
<diamondragon16> very good idea. I'm going to give that a shot.
<jsharpminor> It says, "wireless is disabled"
<CaptainTrek> jsharpminor:  check your wireless switch on your system if you have one.
<ForgeAus> sambagirl you can go LTS->LTS but anything between you need to take every step
<jsharpminor> Yep.
<CaptainTrek> jsharpminor: otherwise I'd believe it could be a dying/failing wifi card
<jsharpminor> Have it, it's on.
<Loshki> sambagirl: consider also the cd-less install from unetbootin (see frugal install at http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/_
<Reign25> Can anyone help me as to why my dvd drive won't be recognized as well as anything put into my USB port? Any help is greatly appreciated. Sorry for being repetitive, but I need an answer.
<[1]Anthrax> hello everyone
<ForgeAus> (ie I think it was hardy the last LTS (just guessing) so Hardy -> Lucid works, but Intrepid isn't LTS so you need to follow the upgrade path till you reach the next LTS (which is Lucid anyway)
<Loshki> Reign25: what kind of dvd drive?
<jsharpminor> Well THAT was weird.
<itai> hi, i need to mount an ubuntu system to change a file. i dont have a good internet connection, whats the smallest live cd i can download which will allow me to edit a file on ubuntu?
<CubBuntoo> Is there any documentation related to preseed files and predefined command as such "anna/choose_modules string"
<jsharpminor> When I disable it, it says "Disconnected" and doesn't find any wireless networks.
<uRock> gogeta1, it was plugged in. I am searching for the thread I had seen in the forums that showed what file it is that is missing from the LiveCD images.
<jsharpminor> When the switch is on, it says "wireless is disabled"
<ForgeAus> but if you had say dapper, you could theoretically go Dapper -> Hardy -> Lucid. ...
<anthony1> how come my volume icon keeps disappearing?
<william> Reign25,  is the system booted
<gogeta1> uRock: so missing a driver yea thats common with wireless relly the case if 3g
<Reign25> Loshki: I have no idea, but it works fine in Live and in Windows and in the BIOS.
<Reign25> William: I shut it down, but I can turn it on now.
<Loshki> Reign25: ok, open a terminal and run dmesg | egrep -i dvd. Do you see any output?
<fakeer> I have been using my laptop without bluetooth since 9.04 and now it's 10.04. How can I make bluetooth work? IT always stays as disabled.
<jsharpminor> My wireless says "Disconnected" if I turn the switch off, but if it's on, it says "Wireless is disabled"
<jsharpminor> Please help!
<Reign25> Loshki: Turning it on again now. one sec.
<william> Loshki, you read my mind LOL]
<Loshki> william: debugging 101 :-)
<william> shouls
<scientes> shit
<scientes> runit is not configured
<scientes> and cant be configured because runit is not running
<william> ahrgh big hands little key board09
<scientes> what do i do?
<FloodBot4> scientes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gartral> hello all, i got a problem with my system's overclock settings: Ubuntu wont aknowledge the proper clock speed, and always returns my cpu to it's native speed... anyone got any info on fixing that?
<william> should have had Reign25 check connections     oops
<Reign25> Loshki: Yes I do. It lists my drive
<Reign25> william: lol what?
<william> nevermind
<hyatt> hi im trying to connect two router (ubuntu 9.10 machines) via a vpn tunnel, my configs are pretty small and can be seen here: http://skitch.com/tommay/dd9ge/serverconf for the server and http://skitch.com/tommay/dd9g8/clientconf for the client. openvpn connects and the tunnel interface is established and a route reveals the right routes, ping just cant get through. any ideas where to start debugging? logs say everything is fine with o
<hyatt> no startup errors or warnings
<Loshki> Reign25: that's good. Is this a laptop?
<lyrae> how do i add the CDROM / USB as a source to the repository list?
<iflema> jsharpminor ya wireless card is ok... your computer is ok..... broadcom + linux = not ok.... they dont seem to wanna support their users or linux.
<fakeer> How to get Bluetooth work in Lucid 10.04?
<gartral> fakeer: do you se the bluetooth symbol by your clock?
<fakeer> yes..
<gartral> fakeer: what happens when you right click it?
<scientes> anyone understand how to troubleshoot boot problems
<scientes> look above--its with upstart
<[1]Anthrax> hello everyone i need help
<Reign25> loshki: Yes it is
<spO> i need to figure out why computer ubntu shutdown when i did not even issue a shutdown command.
<CubBuntoo> jsharpminor: you can access your networking devices from the menu System - Preferences - Network Connections (including your wireless device)
<fakeer> gartral: I mean I used to see it until I removed it because I never could make it work. While I right clicked it it simply gave me options like quit and preference and then it said 'bluetooth' is disabled and a big button to turn it on which never worked
<william> [1]Anthrax, com lay on the couch
<Loshki> Reign25: so what do you want to do with the dvd drive?
<gartral> fakeer: what bluetooth hardware do you have?
<[1]Anthrax> when i use amarox it crashes
<Reign25> Loshki: It's not recognized in the Computer
<Loshki> Reign25: um, put a dvd in the drive. Does anything pop up?
<spO> how can i check my log to see what cuased my computer to shutdown suddenly?
<Reign25> Loshki: Along with the USB drives.
<william> [1]Anthrax,  what crashes
<Reign25> Loshki: Nope.
<anthony1> what do i do if my volume and bluetooth icons arnt showing up?
<CubBuntoo> sp0: dmesg | tail -25 (for the last 25 lines)
<Loshki> Reign25: one thing at a time. Run dmesg again and see if it says anything about seeing the dvd (it will be near the end)
<fakeer> gartral: Any command to know it?
<spO> dmesg is for the current boot, i am talking about the previous boot
<greezmunkey> hyatt: how are you testing with ping? client>ubuntu>vpn>ubuntu>target-ip?
<gartral> fakeer: lshw | grep blue
<william> [1]Anthrax, does os crash of amarok
<william> or
<edbian> Are G3 macs powerpc still?
<Loshki> spO: was it an orderly shutdown, or did it just crash & reboot?
<hyatt> greezmunkey client(ubuntu) -----ping through vpn tunnel interface--------> server(ubuntu)
<gartral> edbian: yes any "Gx" mac is PPC arch
<Reign25> Loshki: nothing different.
<spO> loshki, look, it did it without me doing anything
<edbian> Is there a powerpc ubuntu?  or just intel ix86  ?
<jsharpminor> Why is my wireless card working sometimes, but not always?
<acerimmer> edbian: offically ppc ubuntu i sno longer supported BUT
<jsharpminor> I have tried everything, or so it seems.
<Jordan_U> edbian: PPC is a community maintained port
<acerimmer> leave it to the hackers
<gartral> edbian: the last PPC ubuntu i saw in the wild was 9.10.. and it's too damn big an iso for a cd..
<greezmunkey> hyatt: you may find the answer in you iptables config. It may be a bit of a handful to weed through though!
<fakeer> gartral: no output. ran this with sudo. so?
<jsharpminor> I have blacklisted the different drivers, reinstalled different drivers, all with no luck.  Please help!!
<edbian> thanks
<edbian> debian it is! :)
<gartral> fakeer: tthen either your bt radio isnt talking with ubuntu, or theres another ploblem..
<Loshki> Reign25: try running lsdvd ....
<gartral> problem*
<Reign25> Loshki: how is that done?
<CubBuntoo> sp0: previous boot messages are part of the current dmesg file or /var/log/dmesg.0
<jsharpminor> My wireless card seems to work whenever it isn't on.
<jsharpminor> Why would that be?
<Loshki> Reign25: just open a terminal and type lsdvd :-)
<jdoelger> i have a disk that parted reports "partition table: loop". it works fine on one ubuntu system, but not on another (detects disk, won't see any partitions)
<jsharpminor> Can someone please help me with a wireless issue?
<iflema> jsharpminor if ya have a switch... turn it on before ya boot and dont touch it... ya wireless card is ok... your computer is ok..... broadcom + linux = not ok.... they dont seem to wanna support their users or linux.
<fakeer> gartral: it was swithed off in Vista ( I couldn't install the bluetooth driver successfully, it requires a specific sequence of drivel install and i didn't follow it). can that be a reason - that switched off in one OS keeps off in another?
<Loshki> jdoelger: different versions of ubuntu on each machine?
<jsharpminor> iflema - I have done just that.
<jdoelger> Loshki: nope
<Reign25> Loshki: haha k. It says it's not installed and the internet doesn't work either, but I know how to fix that and I just need to fix this first ;)
<{C}ronos> Is there a way to change read/write permissions to everything in a directory?
<{C}ronos> not just one thing at a time
<onetinsoldier> yes
<jsharpminor> iflema - When I switch it off, it says "disconnected"
<jsharpminor> iflema - But if it's on, it says "wireless is disabled"
<jsharpminor> iflema - That's about all that I've figured out.
<Loshki> Reign25: um, fix the internet first? Or do you need the dvd to fix the internet?
<dtminsk> where can I find a non-GUI installer of 10.04 LTS, the GUI is unstable using default drivers for my system
<jdoelger> Loshki: both 9.10
<gartral> fakeer: in that case.. it's probably the bluetooth radio has a propriotary driver... it will never work with linux.. i could point you too a cheap, good alternative that i know works in ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> {C}ronos: chmod -R -options /path/to/<directory>
<greezmunkey> dtminsk: the alternative install cd is gui - I believe
<Loshki> jdoelger: same version of parted in each case? What does gparted say about the disk?
<Reign25> Loshki: I need to dvd to install the broadcom driver.
<onetinsoldier> {C}ronos: you would need to fill in the 'options', and obviously, the <directory>
<fakeer> gartral: but it worked in 8.10 and before.. it stopped working after 9.04 .. telling you the driver make adn other details would help? i can look up and find my manual..
<greezmunkey> !pm | dtminsk
<ubottu> dtminsk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<{C}ronos> onetinsoldier, thank you for the help!
<jdoelger> Loshki: i can only terminal in to the one that's not seeing the disk. fdisk gives errors and detects four partitions, parted detects the one
<{C}ronos> onetinsoldier, ill try it out now
<onetinsoldier> {C}ronos: you're welcome.. see the chmod man page. it might help more.... man chmod
<Loshki> Reign25: so it's a data dvd you inserted? If so, try and mount it: sudo mount /dev/scd0
<greezmunkey> dtminsk: i368: ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso is the name of the iso.
<amitesh> #ubuntu-bugs
<lyrae> I installed ubuntu server from a USB disk. I need to enable the disk as a repository to install something. How can i do thaT?
<dtminsk> greezmunkey: ahh okay
<fakeer> gartral: "Dell Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module (Bluetooth 2.0 + EDR)"  does it help?
<{C}ronos> onetinsoldier, dont know why i didnt think of that lol
<Reign25> Loshki: It says it can't find it
<greezmunkey> dtminsk: is at www.ubuntu.com
<Loshki> jdoelger: if I were you, I would mount the disk in the machine that works, and pull off anything you can't live without, since the disk is (in my opinion) no longer trustworthy. Then wipe the disk and use it only as scratch space...
<gartral> fakeer: yes.. hold on
<onetinsoldier> {C}ronos: no problem :-)
<__taco> my broadcom bcm4312 wireless card don't works on my Ubuntu-9.04, how to fix it?
<Reign25> Loshki: I can do it through a flash drive as well if your lost on the dvd drive, but the flash drive is unrecognizable as well
<greezmunkey> hmm, bit of a lightning storm here, ups is kicking in and out. Gotta go.
<Roasted> Does anybody know why network manager sometimes lists different SSIDs in a different range? For example, theres 2 networks int he area. Lets call them Corvette and Mustang. Im connected to mine - Corvette. It comes up as Connected - Corvette. Available - Mustang. If I continuously click NM now and then, all of the sudden (while still connected) Corvette AND Mustang will be listed as available even tho Im still connected to corvette. An
<Roasted> y idea why itll throw my SSID around like that to what Im connected to vs whats available?
<{C}ronos> onetinsoldier, yes it worked perfectly. I had like 100 html files on my new web server, and didnt want to go through all of them lol
<jdoelger> Loshki: theres nothing really important on there, it's a 360gb 2.5" disk that i'm using part of for xbox360 memory, and has seemed like it's holding up okay.  I can wipe it and re-do the xbox configuring, but i'm lazy and wanted to know if there was a quick fix. just was confused as how it would work fine on two devices (one ubuntu) but not another ubuntu install
<Loshki> Reign25: odd that both devices aren't working. The internal dvd is presumably either IDE or SATA, nothing to do with your USB devices....
<onetinsoldier> {C}ronos: cool. glad to hear it worked and i could help. you might want to check the permissions of the directory and make sure it's what you want for the directory itself
<CubBuntoo> Roasted: Did you defined a connection into the Network Manager ?
<Reign25> Loshki: I know. I'm stumped. Again, it works in Live
<Loshki> jdoelger: I can't explain it either, unless the partitioners are different versions. Can you access SMART data for the drive and see if anything looks odd?
<{C}ronos> onetinsoldier, I used "chmod -R 755 /var/www/"
<Roasted> CubBuntoo, `what do you mean by defining a connection? its my AP - the same one Ive used for the last year or so
<jdoelger> Loshki: good idea, i'll check
<onetinsoldier> {C}ronos: roger. i that would make 'www' have 755
<Loshki> Reign25: so was this a new install? Anything unusual about your hardware? Which OS version?
<Reign25> Just installed it. When it dual booted with Windows (installed wubi), it all worked fine.
<onetinsoldier> {C}ronos: just letting you know in case that's not what you want
<Reign25> Loshki: 10.04
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> do you know gedit has speel check function that scans all document automatically
<Loshki> Reign25: so it's a 10.04 wubi install?
<jdoelger> Loshki: say's device does not support smart.... hmm
<{C}ronos> onetinsoldier, Thanks for the help. see you later!
<Loshki> jdoelger: I'd say that's a sick drive. Put it out to pasture...?
<jdoelger> Loshki: i guess i may have to. thanks for the help!
<CubBuntoo> Roasted: It seems other "New Wireless connection" interfering with your current connection.
<Loshki> jdoelger: sorry the news wasn't better...
<Reign25> Loshki: Not anymore no. I did a full install with a cd.
<jdoelger> Loshki: meh disks are cheap
<Roasted> CubBuntoo, I dont know how it could be. This is how network manager acts whether Im at work, home, friends house, etc
<Reign25> Loshki: that's when the issues arose.
<Loshki> jdoelger: my feelings exactly. Disk is cheap, data expensive...
<isai> #ubuntu.mx
<hellyeah> someone knows that
<fakeer> gartral: I found a link where instruction is to download a Vista utility and use to reenable bluetooth in Vista and then come back to Ubuntu. Here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Loshki> Reign25: would you consider reinstalling? Obviously the hardware is ok, or the live cd wouldn't work. Maybe something went wrong in the installation?
<twiztid> hey all, i have a common problem that i need tops for; slow flash games and videos...    suggestions?
<twiztid> tips*
<CubBuntoo> Roasted: my bad.  I must had confused something.
<kazadagu> Hello everyone. I am having a problem installing webcontentcontrol on Karmic. I get an error message when I am trying to run make that says "/bin/bash: gbc2: command not found make: *** [all] Error 127". Can someone tell me what I need to do to get this command?
<BalSak> hi guys. is anyone able to help me with some libvirt networking, please?
<Roasted> is anybody running on wireless with more than 1 SSID in the area? If so, click on your NM applet over and over and over and over again. Does your SSID bounce from "available" to "connected to" even though you never lose connection?
<Reign25> Loshki: I did that :/
<BalSak> kazadagu: you got make installed?
<j2bv> eject command not eject the cdrom
<Loshki> Reign25: you're saying you've already tried reinstalling?
<jlx> simple question is it even possible to create a ad-hoc whit ICS in ubuntu lucid?
<j2bv> I change the dvdrom and now i cant eject
<kazadagu> BalSak: yes. it says I have the latest version installed
<j2bv> with the "eject" command
<william> sorry all I've been workin on my explosion proof desktop case .
<Reign25> Loshki: Yup.
<BalSak> kazadagu: sorry, can't help you then
<phantom111212> twiztid, still having issues?
<BalSak> dont' know enough
<twiztid> is there a FLASH channel; or is any one else experiencing poor flash performance in either video or game?
<twiztid> phantom111212: yes, baaaad flash...
<lyrae> I booted with a usb stick in but i dont see it listed when i type 'mount'. how can i mount this stick?
<j2bv> anyone helpme?
<phantom111212> twiztid,  so you installed flash already?
<BalSak>  lyrae: `sudo fdisk -l` to list it, & then mount
<kazadagu> BalSak: I don't know what gbc2 even is or what package it's from. Can you tell me if you know a way to find out?
<twiztid> phantom111212: ya flash 10...
<Loshki> Reign25: bummer. All I can suggest at this stage is that you try a different release then (8.04 ?) or (gag) to back to wubi, or wait for someone smarter than me to help you....
<twiztid> phantom111212: i also disabled ipv6, enabled pipelining, and increased max requestes to 10
<phantom111212> twiztid,  and you are running ubuntu 10.04?
<twiztid> phantom111212: yup
<BalSak>  kazadagu: you'll have to google it. usually packages ave a PPA site dor more info
<phantom111212> twiztid, have yyou had a previous ubuntu installed?
<rpgsimmaster> Hey I was hoping I could get some help: I have two Ubuntu servers operating on a network - they can't see each other, but every other computer on the network can see both of them
<Reign25> Loshki: Haha the cloud features drew me to this release. I'll have to post in the forums. Thanks for all your help though! I appreciate it.
<twiztid> phantom111212: nope this is a fresh install
<Loshki> Reign25: best of luck...
<skypce> hi guys, i need your help , i was compiling a kernel for my netbook i was using ubuntu 10.04 the problem is that the kernel dont recognize my sda disk , helpme please
<Docteh> I used the 32 bit minimal cd on a 64bit CPU and got 64bit installed, can i force 32bit somehow?
<lyrae> BalSak, many thanks
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Is udev running?
<phantom111212> twiztid, what video card you running?
<twiztid> phantom111212: karmic's flash was ok, but would much rather stick with lucid and hopefully get flash working (crosses fingers)
<BalSak> lyrae: hope you win
<twiztid> phantom111212: its a 512mb ati radeon x1300 agp card
<Reign25> Jordan_U: What's that? lol
<fakeer> gartral: I am booting into Vista and I will be back after reenabling Bluetooth. sorry to leave in the middle..
<twiztid> phantom111212: very dusty lol
<lyrae> BalSak, not likely
<phantom111212> twiztid,  should be fine though, let me ask you, did you already install java?
<jlx> this lucid is starting to feel very un lucid been trying to get a simple ad-hoc to work for over 10 hours
<Jordan_U> Reign25: It's what detects and sets up hardware.
<ebhakt> hi guys
<ebhakt> this is bhaskar from india
<twiztid> phantom111212: dont think so, lemme check
<rpgsimmaster> jlx: What's not working?
<ebhakt> i am here to support my website
<skypce> i have the error disk drive for / is not present
<rpgsimmaster> Any help on my issue anyone? I have two Ubuntu servers operating on a network - they can't see each other, but every other computer on the network can see both of them
<BalSak> is anyone here familiar with libvirt networking & NAT, please?
<skypce> i only can enter to the system in read-only mode
<Jordan_U> Reign25: You can check if it's running with "pgrep udev" (if numers are printed udev is running)
<BalSak> rpgsimmaster:  gateway & default routing
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Could you guide me through that please?
<twiztid> phantom111212: guess not... should i?
<ebhakt> please visit http://fytclub.net for latest cheat codes, games, hacks, cracks,ebooks and much more
<ebhakt> please visit http://fytclub.net for latest cheat codes, games, hacks, cracks,ebooks and much more
<ebhakt> please visit http://fytclub.net for latest cheat codes, games, hacks, cracks,ebooks and much more
<FloodBot4> ebhakt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phantom111212> yeap
<phantom111212> twiztid, yeap
<Docteh> rpgsimmaster: double check the network mask, nobody ever thinks to check that
<rpgsimmaster> Docteh: The network masks are 255.255.0.0; I double checked
<rpgsimmaster> They are both on the same subnet
<twiztid> phantom111212: ok; its the OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime   right? should i also install OpenJDK Java 6 Web Start?
<Docteh> rpgsimmaster: actually the real question is what are you using to determine they cant talk to each other? ping or something higher level?
<BalSak> rpgsimmaster: `route`
<rpgsimmaster> Docteh: Ping, SCP, etc.
<phantom111212> twiztid, this is what i recomend: (getting it)
<BalSak>  rpgsimmaster: & check ufw on both
<rpgsimmaster> Balsak: Checking my routing now
<twiztid> phantom111212: PPA?
<rpgsimmaster> ufw is correct (99% sure)
<Reign25> Jordan_U: bareb udev? Sorry, it looked cut off
<BalSak> is anyone able to assist me with a libvirt networking query, please?
<phantom111212> twiztid,  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu.html
<onetinsoldier> rpgsimmaster: hi. i haven't been following what's going on, but are these both linux machines?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: You can check if it's running with "pgrep udev" (if numers are printed udev is running)
<twiztid> phantom111212: awesome ill read over and install java, and brb with results... thx!
<rpgsimmaster> onetinsoldier: Ubuntu 8.04
<rpgsimmaster> Server
<phantom111212> its just a command
<phantom111212> twiztid, its just the command in there
<onetinsoldier> rpgsimmaster: ah, roger...
<onetinsoldier> rpgsimmaster: you might try, installing iptraf on both systems and watching it
<twiztid> phantom111212: i8 its d/l'ing
<phantom111212> twiztid, good. that will prob fix your issue.
<Docteh> how does iptraf compare to wireshark
<phantom111212> twiztid, essentials: (to me) java, flash, amsn, emese, vlc, and more lol
<lyrae> How do i add my usb disk to the repository list?
<CubBuntoo> rpgsimmaster: or use the builtin Network Tools - Traceroute
<Docteh> also regarding my problem, </blondemomment>
<rpgsimmaster> CubBuntoo: How can I traceroute if they can't even resolve to each other?
<Docteh> rpgsimmaster: it should be one hop anyways, its just another way to see if anything hinky is with routing rules
<Crash1hd> Anyone know why i would have 2 commands in my startup applications preferences one is sh -c 'test -e /var/cache/jockey/check || exec jockey-kde --check 60' and the other is sh -c 'test -e /var/cache/jockey/check || exec jockey-kde --check' whats the difference and or do I need both?
<nikolam> My computer rebooted by himself
<nikolam> with no reason that I know
<twiztid> phantom111212: i would love for you to help me with a perfect system... lol, im CONSTANTLY trying to make it faster all around...
<CubBuntoo> rpgsimmaster: you will see at which hop you ping is stopping
<rpgsimmaster> Docteh: It is one hop from my workstation (and other workstations)
<nikolam> Hoe do I see some traces, logs about why he did that
<nikolam> noone was logged on it at that time
<Docteh> rpgsimmaster: exactly
<onetinsoldier> Docteh: haven't used wireshark, but pretty sure it's not really the same thing. iptraf doesn't really get inside the packets and show that info. it just shows how they're being delivered
<Docteh> oic
<phantom111212> twiztid, im a noobi, lol, i just search in google what I need, but coming from windows i know that there are some essentials, and i though they apply in ubuntu :)
<red2kic> What is the best way to convert images to PDF?
<rpgsimmaster> CubBuntoo: That's no use - it's one hop straight through a switch, only it's *not finding it*
<BalSak> red2kic: "print" to pdf
<Hilikus> how do i get the menu in grub to select the kernel to boot?
<rpgsimmaster> And it's not the switch - the servers can patched anywhere in the network, and are still found by the workstations, but not by each other
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: Hold shift during boot
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Sorry, but when you type the command, the letters don't show up (before udev). I'm trying to google the command now
<Hilikus> thanks Jordan_U
<red2kic> BalSak: Oh that works. Any chance for CLI?
<myrl> hi
<Jordan_U> Reign25: pgrep udev
<jlx> aight i,ll just toss out the laptop and go get drunk and order a usb wierd adapter
<twiztid> phantom111212: same here, (having an affair with ubuntu...   piss off xp) lol      yea i read alot of tutorials n stuff too... im thinkin about takin a linux class er somthin...
<Reign25> Jordan_U: thank you! haha Numbers are showing, yes.
<Docteh> rpgsimmaster: could be hardware problem :-/
<CubBuntoo> rpgsimmaster: you tried the reverse ? to ping your client from the server ?
<phantom111212> twiztid, what I recomend is get your ubuntu to do what you do in windows......take it from there.
<rpgsimmaster> CubBuntoo no issues there
<rpgsimmaster> The servers can ping workstations and other devices just fine
<rpgsimmaster> It's really annoying me
<dzlterm> what filesystem should i be using on my partitions if this is just a desktop/gaming machine, i used ext4?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: So yes, udev is running
<rpgsimmaster> It's a pain, because I need to SCP several Gigabytes of data between the two, but I can't if they won't see each other
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Could you pastebin the output of "lshw"?
<onetinsoldier> dzlterm: you used ext4? sounds good...
<Docteh> dzlterm: ext4 is new fangled enough for a desktop
<twiztid> phantom111212: ya i have it looking REAL close to windows 7 + compiz; jus crappy flash, h.264 sux and games suck lol
<rpgsimmaster> Balsak: What would I be looking to add to my routing table?
<dzlterm> whats the diff between ext2 ext3 and ext4
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I'd have to type it. one sec
<twiztid> phantom111212: ok its done installing, should i restart firefox?
<Docteh> dzlterm: we're not wikipedia
<phantom111212> twiztid,  yeap
<fakeer> gartral: Hey .. got it.. it's working..
<dzlterm> well sorry man
<dzlterm> fuckin snob
<Docteh> rpgsimmaster: pastebin route -n
<dzlterm> i was just being nice dude
<onetinsoldier> twiztid: what sucks about the h.264?
<dzlterm> asking a simple question
<FloodBot4> dzlterm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fakeer> gartral: just had to reenable the device in vista
<Jordan_U> Reign25: You're going to need much more patience than I have to type all that :)
<rpgsimmaster> Docteh: One moment
<twiztid> onetinsoldier: very choppy
<gartral> fakeer: you got it working?
<dzlterm> sorry
<Docteh> dzlterm: its blah blah blah technical stuff, wikipedia actually has a nice summary
<dzlterm> bye
<mocha> dzlterm: Docteh is right, check Wikipedia, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<soreau> twiztid: A kitten dies every time anyone thinks about making their linux system look like windoze
<Jordan_U> Reign25: You can't connect that machine to the internet?
<corvarian> needtoknow
<twiztid> soreau: lol sup man; ya its for my gurl... lol
 * Docteh increments rage quit counter
<hDy`> how do you spell blugering, like with a hammer..
<sysdoc> soreau, LMAO!
<Reign25> Jordan_U: haha you're right...damn. No. that's another issue. I have the broadcom driver on my flash drive, but the machine won't recognize it.
<fakeer> gartral: yeah..
<Docteh> theres a d somewhere, try bludgering
<jbutera> hDy`, with a d
<hDy`> thx
<onetinsoldier> twiztid: oh.. roger. don't know if installing the latest bleeding edge version of it would help, but i have a link to a guide on how to do that
<gartral> fakeer: tthen either your bt radio isnt talking with ubuntu, or theres another ploblem..
<rpgsimmaster> Docteh: http://pastebin.com/XfUhkZ1a
<corvarian> bludgeoning
<gartral> hello all, i got a problem with my system's overclock settings: Ubuntu wont aknowledge the proper clock speed, and always returns my cpu to it's native speed... anyone got any info on fixing that?
<gartral> fakeer: sorry, ignore last post to you
<twiztid> onetinsoldier: would love to try it, i think i have the xorgedgers installed; that the same thing er no?
<Crash1hd> Anyone know why i would have 2 commands in my startup applications preferences one is sh -c 'test -e /var/cache/jockey/check || exec jockey-kde --check 60' and the other is sh -c 'test -e /var/cache/jockey/check || exec jockey-kde --check' whats the difference and or do I need both?
<hDy`> I'm making a wack-a-mole game thats why I wanted to know how to spell bludgeoning :)
<ridin> hi, where do i put my password for my email account in evolution mail
<onetinsoldier> twiztid: i doubt it's the same thing, but i don't know. do you have a link to xorgedgers?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Hold on. I'm on my Palm Pre right now. I could take a pic and email it to you? Multiple pics?
<acerimmer> ridin: email account preferences
<gartral> hDy`: i'll hekp test! you have a git server up?
<fakeer> gartral: ok
<onetinsoldier> twiztid: HOWTO: Install and use the latest FFmpeg and x264 --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<rpgsimmaster> Docteh: Any ideas?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Or any other suggestions?
<dugger5688> What's a good vdpau capable video player?
<ridin> acerimmer, i can't seem to find it, i'm in the preferences already
<rpgsimmaster> Also, before you ask, ufw is disabled on both servers
<onetinsoldier> twiztid: do you have a link to an h.264 vid that's choppy on your system?
<twiztid> onetinsoldier: ya https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<acerimmer> ridin: find accounts, select one account and then eidt
<acerimmer> edit
<fakeer> gartral: thanks for helping.. c ya..
<acerimmer> ridin: Edit>Preferences
<gartral> fakeer: sorry i couldnt be more help
<Docteh> rpgsimmaster: no ideas here, you're going to have to fiddle with packet sniffers
<onetinsoldier> twiztid: no... that's not the same thing as the latest ffmpeg and x264
<fakeer> gartral: hey.. it's ok
<onetinsoldier> twiztid: that's the latest x-windows
<Docteh> rpgsimmaster: for a crap solution, create and use a port forward on your router from outside to one of the servers ssh port? ;)
<Remmaze> hi guys, im using ubuntu 10.04, i can connect my blackberry for backup but i cant seem to connect it for file transfer for my pics and other media files, is there a reason for this, my laptop wont show any icon for the phone...pls help
<twiztid> onetinsoldier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N2YWRJ-ppo
<gartral> Remmaze: which BB?
<dugger5688> twiztid What kind of computer are you trying to do h.264 with?
<ridin> acerimmer, i'm opening my account preferences and yet there is nothing where i'm supposed to put my password in
<Baccus> I am having troubles with a recent 10.04 Lucid Lynx install; specifically with Adobe/Hulu (tried it with both Firefox and Chromium).  Windowed videos play fine, but I get a blank browser window when I try to use Hulu's fullscreen mode.  I didn't have troubles before updating to 10.04.  I have thought about reverting to 9.whatever...anyone else have these troubles, or have a solution?
<Remmaze> bold2
<red2kic> Baccus: More books, less TV. :)
<twiztid> its a   2ghz cpu  1.25 GB ram   512mb ati x1300 agp card, via unichrome chipset
<Baccus> (Sorry, new user here.  Hi there all.  :) )
<rpgsimmaster> Docteh: /facepalm :P. An interesting solution, but I don't think I'll do that. Still, it's annoying me something fierce :S
<Baccus> lol
<dugger5688> twiztid: single core?
<twiztid> dugger5688: yup
<acerimmer> ridin: I'm mirroring my advice.  you're right.  the fix is to create the account again.  As you're creating the accoutn, you'll have the opportunity to create a password.
<phantom111212> twiztid,  good?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: ?
<mdenton> Hey all, can anybody help with an fstab / usb question?
<Docteh> ask away
<lyrae> nah
<dugger5688> twiztid: you're right on the edge of where h.264 might be smooth. If you can put a card /w hardware accelerated video you'd be fine.
<twiztid> phantom111212: well, lol, one sec...   im using chatzilla  for IRC so it left firefox running, ill brb
<onetinsoldier> twiztid: that video played smooth here.. 360p
<mdenton> Cool, I have some external ext3 usb disk, I add to fstab, but on boot it says waiting for disk and never mounts
<twiztid> dugger5688: ya i got a ati x1300 512mb agp card
<Docteh> how did you add it to fstab
<twiztid> onetinsoldier: well thats good and bad at the same time... lol
<Docteh> like /dev/sda3 or /dev/disk/by-id/blahblahblah
<mdenton> /dev/sdg1/mnt/1TBext3auto,user,rw,exec       0       0
<onetinsoldier> twiztid: how did you install flash? did you install 'flashplugin-installer'? what are your system specs?
<Docteh> lol the spaces got cut out of that
<ridin> acerimmer, nothing still
<mdenton> If I do mount -a it works, but on reboot it does not
<dugger5688> twiztid: you aren't going to see smooth youtube videos in general on that set up. Sorry. I just upgraded from a similar one.
<twiztid> onetinsoldier: i went to adobe flash, and it opened APT  and installed
<onetinsoldier> twiztid: what video card driver are you using? that might be what you need. you might need proprietary video driver
<mdenton> oops /dev/sdg1 /mnt/1TB ext3 auto,user,rw,exec       0       0
<twiztid> dugger5688: well at least some closure, lol
<Jordan_U> Reign25: You said that you can boot the LiveCD, you can use the LiveCD to install the broadcom firmware
<ridin> i'll use thunderbird acerimmer
<Docteh> try specifying the /dev a different way
<adubz> hoping someone can help me get my network scanner working  saned -d [saned] main: [0] bind failed: Address already in use
<lyrae> Trying to install broadcom here too. but installed via USB disk, and server edition. no GUI. how can i enable USB as a repository
<Reign25> Jordan_U: How so? the version built in doesn't work.
<adubz> also nmap localhost shows port 6566 running as unknown service
<mdenton> How do you meen Docteh?
<twiztid> onetinsoldier: ati x1300 512mb agp card on, open source drivers with KMS enabled and indirect-rendering enabled
<Jordan_U> Reign25: If USB isn't recognized when booted from the LiveCD I can make you an iso with the firmware included.
<owen1> ubuntu 9.10, new install. can't ping even with wired connoection. any tips?
<owen1> iwconfig shows eth2 and lo
<dugger5688> What's a good vdpau capable video player?
<pLr> owen1: u have static or dhcp?
<owen1> and eth0
<owen1> pLr: dhcp
<onetinsoldier> twiztid: roger. i don't know if you system has enough horsepower or not. dugger5688 might be right. i have pci-e ati 4850 HD and using the ati fglrx driver here. direct rendering enabled
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I can install it from Live and it will save?
<owen1> i had wireless at first, than the wireless icon disappeard and now i have nothing.
<ridin> owen1, you lost connection or networkmanger closed?
<owen1> ridin: i guess both
<onetinsoldier> twiztid: you said 'indirect' in your last post, but i assume you meant 'direct'... that you do have direct rendering enabled
<Baccus> Maybe I got lost in the buffer, but here is my repeated question:    I am having troubles with a recent 10.04 Lucid Lynx install; specifically with Adobe/Hulu (tried it with both Firefox and Chromium).  Windowed videos play fine, but I get a blank browser window when I try to use Hulu's fullscreen mode.  I didn't have troubles before updating to 10.04.  I have thought about reverting to 9.whatever...anyone else have these troubles, or have
<adubz> has anyone gotten network scanning to work with ubuntu
<owen1> ridin: i use xubuntu, btw, but it uses gnome to connect, i believe
<lyrae> can we all just agree to boycott broadcom products?
<owen1> lyrae: please!
<Jordan_U> Reign25: No, it's possible to make an iso that would do that but it's much more work.
<ridin> owen1, enter nm-applet --sm-disable in the terminal
<owen1> lyrae: i had to downgrade
<twiztid> onetinsoldier: hrm, ya for some weird reason, KMS + Compiz is very slow UNLESS a.)kms is disabled or b.)indirect-rendering is enabled... i need KMS so i have openGL cairo dock and compiz in harmony.... so now if i could just get flash running smooth, or at least better
<lyrae> owen1, ive been trying all day to install the driver
<iflema> lyrae if ya need b43-fwcutter just navigate the install media and install it.... if ya need b43/STA navigate install media and install dkms, patch, fakeroot and then bcmwl-kernel-source
<owen1> ridin: i don't have nm-applet, i guess
 * dugger5688 hates broadcom wireless.
<lyrae> iflema, i created a USB bootable disk. can i install from there?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: You'd have to boot from the CD and manually copy the firmware from the CD to /lib/firmware/b43/ on your Ubuntu install.
<twiztid> dugger5688: sidenote: yes broadcom is lame xD
<phantom111212> twiztid, how did it go?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: First though, see if you can use USB drives when booted into the LiveCD
<iflema> lyrae this is what youll navigate, nautilus maybe........
<ridin> owen1, i'm sorry i don't really know what to do, i'm new to linux
<ridin> you should have networkmanager
<onetinsoldier> twiztid: i hear you. don't know how to help though really other than what i went over. you can try that link i gave for latest ffmep and x264 if you want --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<lyrae> iflema, server edition. no GUI
<lyrae> iflema, trying to install fwcutter
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I can use USB's in Live. I see. I could try that now.
<pLr> owen1: try using the CLI
<iflema> !broadcom lyrae
<iflema> !broadcom | lyrae
<ubottu> lyrae: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gartral> Remmaze: still here/
<pLr> owen1: sudo dhclient eth0
<lyrae> all the help i find online uses GUI
<lyrae> i cant use gui
<Remmaze> ok
<pLr> owen1: sudo dhclient eth2 for u i think u said..
<owen1> pLr: it worked with eth0. now i have wired. if i want wireless, i need eth2?
<pLr> owen1: lets finish 1 problem at a time
<owen1> pLr: ok. i got wired now.
<pLr> owen1: you need to make sure you get dhcp automatically
<gartral> Remmaze: look into bitpim
<lyrae> I would just like to say that this is wrong: b43-fwcutter is located on the Ubuntu install cd under ../pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/
<lyrae> theres no b43-fwcutter dir in there
<iflema> lyrae on the server disc?
<twiztid> phantom111212: no good, still slow game and choppy video... :(
<pLr> owen1: so u need to set that up w/ networkmanager or /etc/network..
<itai> hi, need help with grub2, i need to redit the cfg (to "set root"), my /boot is on sda3 at the moment the grub cfg file point root to sda(0,3) ,is that correct , i remember grub counts partitions in another way
<lyrae> iflema, yes (well, USB to be exact. but same thing)
<ridin> ok, whenever i want to use rhythmbox, it crashes in a few seconds
<ridin> i'm trying to play from my mp3 player
<pLr> owen1: your wireless interfaces should be under wlan0
<iflema> lyrae under main?
<gartral> itai: that looks right...
<lyrae> iflema, yes. under main/b
<gartral> itai: are you having issues booting?
<lyrae> followed that exact path
<Remmaze> sorry, what is bitpim?
<pLr> owen1: if u dont setup the dhcp you will have to run that command everytime which is annoying
<lyrae> if anyone else could confirm, would be nice
<owen1> pLr:ok 1 sec
<itai> gartral, kernel panic
<gartral> !info bitpim | Remmaze
<ubottu> Remmaze: bitpim (source: bitpim): utility to communicate with many CDMA phones. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.6.dfsg.1-6 (lucid), package size 4579 kB, installed size 17408 kB
<pLr> but its really easy in /etc/network and even easier in the networkmanager
<iflema> lyrae i guess a server does not need wireless.....
<pLr> owen1: but its really easy in /etc/network and even easier in the networkmanager
<lyrae> iflema, =/
<gartral> itai: whats the panic code?
<Jordan_U> itai: grub2 counts partitions from 1, and actually set's $root by UUID by default, so the drive/partition number doesn't matter
<itai> gartral, cant mount VFS
<iflema> lyrae get b43-fwcutter from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<itai> Jordan_U, what do i do then ?i'm pretty sure its a grub problem cause its a dual boot with 8.10 and now 8.10 doesnt boot ,with the same error
<Remmaze> ok
<twiztid> still choppy flash (game/video)   flash 10 and java installed... compiz off, kms on...
<itai> gartral, Jordan_U in recovery mode ,it asks me to "append root="
<pLr> owen1: i have to go.. continue w/ someone else or send me a prv msg ill get back to u later
<owen1> pLr: thanks!
<lyrae> iflema, ah ty
<Jordan_U> itai: Could you pastebin the output of this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ ?
<owen1> lyrae: what computer do u have and what version of ubuntu?
<itai> Jordan_U, i will need to boot from a live cd. will you be around in 20 minutes?
<Jordan_U> itai: Yes
<lyrae> owen1, its a dell netbook comcast gave us for free. using ubuntu server as i plan on using this as a server, lol
<twiztid> any more suggestions as to slow flash performance?
<lyrae> owen1, what issues are you having? maybe i can help
<itai> Jordan_U, will puppy be okay ? downloading ubuntu live will take me a few hours
<owen1> lyrae: i downgraded to 9.10 because of the broadcom issue
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I can seethe USB drive in Live. Should I copy that custom broadcom driver that someone in this channel told me to use or the one from the CD?
<lyrae> owen1, what was the issue?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: or both?
<owen1> lyrae: can't connect to my wireless network
<Jordan_U> itai: Only if the version of puppy you are using supports ext4 (or if you are still using ext3)
<lyrae> owen1, when i installed ubuntu desktop, it worked fine. but not with server. =/
<douglas> how do i set the password security for more than just installing software and updates?
<douglas> like runnning software?
<itai> Jordan_U, i'll check it out - i imagine the latest version does...
<Jordan_U> Reign25: What did they tell you to copy?
<ridin> how can i get thunderbird in the indicator applet
<ridin> replacing evolution
<twiztid> phantom111212: any other tips? java installed, but no luck
<douglas> how do i set the password security for more than just installing software and updates?
<jabirali> twiztid, unless you have quite high-end hardware, I'm afraid flash _is_ choppy... What graphics card do you have btw? If you're using nvidia on 10.04, you should consider using the proprietary drivers instead of Noveau
<douglas> like runnning software?
<lyrae> i feel like this netbook will fry
<lyrae> it is -hot-
<Reign25> Jordan_U: they told me to use the "hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5.60.48.36.tar.gz
<twiztid> jabirali: darn, ok well, i have a 512 mb ati radeon x1300 agp card, open source drivers
<iflema> lyrae keep it off carpet, blankets and on ya knee make sure it can breath..... :)
<lyrae> iflema, yep. its on my desk right now. soon going into the closet
<douglas> and dont overclock ;)
<lyrae> nay. if i knew how to down-clock, i would
<iflema> lyrae there supposed to be 5cm away from anything.... go figure when it on ya desk.....
<nanotube> iflema: use an agrav pad, of course.
<jabirali> twiztid, hmm... I have little experience with ATI cards (been 5 years since last time I used one with Linux), but it might improve performance to try out the proprietary drivers there too. Although they might be more unstable, as I said, I'm not used to dealing with ATI :)
<douglas> how do i set the password security for more than just installing software and updates?
<jabirali> douglas, can you be more specific?
<twiztid> jabirali: k ya, im weary, cause i have kms enabled, ill look inti it thx :)
<gartral> jabirali: douglas wants a password lock for running any application
<douglas> i want my cpmuter to be more secure , i want it to ask me for a password whenever i run an applacation
<douglas> lol ye that
<pupuser2b34cd> Jordan_U  - hi, i'm the guy with the grub problem, booting from puppy- can you link me to that script again ?
<STF> hi can someone help to understand ufw or guid me to the right channel?
<jabirali> wow... any application?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: No, don't bother with that. You'd need copy over a lot of extra software to be able to compile and use that driver.
<lyrae> cant install fwcutter. needs to connect tot he internet to download extra firmware
<douglas> hmm?
<Jordan_U> pupuser2b34cd: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<iflema> lyrae ya gotta use windows drivers if ya have no internet....
<bp0> ubuntu was mentioned in the big bang theory tonight
<pupuser2b34cd> Jordan_U thanks
<jabirali> douglas, you can easily password restrict access to certain pieces of software, but I don't think it's possible to password restrict _all_ software
<Jordan_U> iflema: No, you can copy the firmware from a flash drive
<iflema> lyrae ya gotta use windows drivers with b43-fwcutter...
<Jordan_U> pupuser2b34cd: You're welcome
<lyrae> im just gonna install xubuntu
<lyrae> and sue broadcom for emotional distress (jk) kinda
<douglas> can you please tell me how to set passwords for software
<douglas> what i can do
<Jordan_U> lyrae: It looks like you're in pretty much the same situation as Reign25 so I'll try to give instructions to you both
<lyrae> Jordan_U, thank you
<douglas> if thats possible, or you could tell me how it would be done for most software
<lyrae> i am actually going to openwrt.org and downloading all the files. hope it works
<linuxRookie> hello everyone!!
<Jordan_U> lyrae: Reign25: Are you using Ubuntu 10.04?
<douglas> hey
<jabirali> douglas, you could create a new group called "launchers" or something like that, and a put a new user in that group
<linuxRookie> can anyone tell me how to make everything bigger?
<lyrae> Jordan_U, yes, but server edition
<linuxRookie> i just got this o/s
<Reign25> Jordan_U: K thanks. Let me copy from the cd now
<jabirali> douglas, you could then change the permissions of certain software to only allow people in the "launchers" group to execute them
<jabirali> douglas, e.g. /usr/bin/evince on my system has permissions -rwxr-xr-x, which means that owner, group and everyone else  can execute it.
<Jordan_U> Reign25: I think you may have misunderstood my earlier comments, the Ubuntu CD does not normally include the broadcom firmware for legal reasons.
<ridin> hi, how can i get thunderbird in the mail indicator applet
<jabirali> douglas, if you change the group to "launchers", and set permissions to -rwxr-x---, then only the people in "launchers" can execute that application
<STF> ufw: how have the command look like when i want to allow Port 1090 only to the network 10.5.0.0
<linuxRookie> how do i change the resolution?!?!?!
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Or maybe I'm misunderstanding what you mean :)
<ridin> linuxRookie, system -> preferences -> Monitor
<MikeChelen> is it possible that installing virtualbox slows down the system, even when it isn't running?
<ToothPick> hi, i think i screwed some things up, whenever i type "sudo apt-get -update" i get "E: Command line option 'p' [from -update] is not known."
<Ziber> dont use a "-"
<STF> CAN Someone HELP me with UFW?
<Ziber> apt-get update
<ridin> ToothPick, it's sudo apt-get update
<ToothPick> thanks
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Oh damn. Yea. I noticed that. So how am I supposed to get these drivers? from where?
<stevecam> when gnome automatically mounts SMB mounts, where do they get put?
<jabirali> douglas, you can then modify the icons used to launch that app to run "gksu -u username /usr/bin/evince" to graphically ask for the password of "username" when you try to launch evince, and let all your blocked apps be run by "username" in the group "launchers" instead of your usual user
<jabirali> douglas, this should work, but it sounds terribly overcomplicated :).  Why do you need this?
<Lasivian> how do I get the text under an icon in gnome to wrap tighter? IE not >.....< but >..< before it starts a new line. Thanks
<Jordan_U> Reign25: lyrae: Copy these files to a flash drive: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43legacy-firmware-lucid.tar.gz
<nanotube> jabirali: shouldn't it be possible to use app-armor or something to do this in an easier way?
<jabirali> nanotube, perhaps - I have never used AppArmor and am thus not familiar with it :P
<lyrae> im trying to umount a device but it says its busy. how can i force it
<Jordan_U> Reign25: How comfotable are you with the terminal?
<Jordan_U> s/comfotable/comfortable
<ridin> hi, how can i get thunderbird in the mail indicator applet, replacing the evolution main run
<ridin> one*
<Reign25> Jordan_U: somewhat. why?
<jelqui> somebody writer spanish
<nanotube> !es | jelqui
<ubottu> jelqui: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mneptok> jelqui: Ingles solamente aqui. /join #ubuntu-es pf.
<jabirali> nanotube, after a quick google, it seems like AppArmor is some kind of Access Control List implementation, is this correct?
<Jordan_U> lyrae: You need to extract those file into /lib/firmware to create /lib/firmware/b43 and /lib/firmware/b43legacy
<jelqui> gracias
<Mokee269> si jelqui pero no saber much de ubuntu ;p
<mneptok> jelqui: de nada
<Mokee269> +0*
<Reign25> jordan_u: k it's on the flash drive. now what?
<jabirali> nanotube, I can certainly see how access control lists can solve the problem more easily. Instead of adding a "launchers" group, you could simply strip executable rights to certain apps from a certain user instead, and let that user use e.g. gksu to launch the app as another user.
<nanotube> jabirali: yea i think so. i haven't used it myself, just heard of it.
<lyrae> Jordan_U, i downloaded the fwcutter driver. i tried to install. it said that needs to connect to internet to download files that cant be shipped. it tried downloading wl_apsta..
<Mokee269> <-- =Mj0x**on Donkeydoodledoo .. this looked like fun
<lyrae> so i took usb, plugged into desktop, download the apsta file. plugged usb back in and tried again
<lyrae> didnt work. it tried to download the file again
<jabirali> nanotube, OK :)
<Jordan_U> lyrae: The files I linked to are all you need, did you see / understand my instructions?
<lyrae> Jordan_U, no i didn't see sorry. i missed
<offermann> hi, kann mir jemand helfen?
<jabirali> offermann, please post in english :)
<offermann> german ubuntu chat?
<jabirali> offermann, #ubuntu-de I think
<kblin> morning folks
<bastid_raZor> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<chase__> This channel seems to have more quits and joins than chat...geez.
<ridin> that's because they don't have problems
<ridin> wish'd i didn't get any
<ridin> lol
<kblin> is there an obvious way to use the ubuntu one setup to build a private cloud for data sharing instead of using the canonical one?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Mount your Ubuntu partition to /mnt then cd to the directory with the files and run "sudo tar -x -C /mnt/lib/firmware/ -f b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz && sudo tar -x -C /mnt/lib/firmware/ -f b43legacy-firmware-lucid.tar.gz"
<niku> apologies if this is OT, but what is the appropriate chan to talk to someone about lanscape(.canonical.com)
<lyrae> Jordan_U, cp b43-firmware-lucid-tar.gz /lib/firmware/b43 ?
<ridin> is there anyway i can have thunderbird listed in the email indicator
<jabirali> ridin, no
<ridin> ok
<jabirali> ridin, I believe there are plans for a thunderbird plugin, but according to the web page the indicator applet doesn't have one yet
<Jordan_U> Reign25: cd to the directory with the files and run "sudo tar -x -C /lib/firmware/ -f b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz && sudo tar -x -C /lib/firmware/ -f b43legacy-firmware-lucid.tar.gz"
<ridin> is there anyway i can remove the mail button in the mail button in the mail indicator
<ridin> (hoped that made sense
<ridin> )
<Reign25> Jordan_U: in Live, correct?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Ignore that last comment, it was for lyrae
<lyrae> ah ok
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I'm sorry, but what would be the exact way to /mnt it?
<lyrae> Jordan_U, do i need legacy? i know my version of the HD doeasnt fall within the legacy
<lyrae> i was reading upon it ealier
<Jordan_U> lyrae: Then no, you don't.
<jabirali> ridin, do you have anything else there than mail icon and volume control?
<lyrae> ok
<lyrae> ok, extracted
<ridin> jabirali, network manager, xchat, time and date, my user name and the power button
<jabirali> ridin, that's a "no" ;)
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Is your Ubuntu partition /dev/sda1? (if you don't know you can probaby get a good idea by running "sudo blkid")
<jabirali> ridin, the things you listed are separate applets
<Jordan_U> lyrae: sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<ridin> well, it looked like it was all together
<ridin> so '^'
<jabirali> ridin, you can remove the indicator applet from the panel, and make the command "gnome-volume-control-applet" run at startup to bring back the volume control
<lyrae> Jordan_U, done
<jabirali> ridin, try pressing Alt+F2 and enter "gnome-volume-control-applet"
<lauren> I am having a problem where sound will work for some time after starting the computer but after a bit it will just not work on anything. I have checked everything I could find to see if it was muted anywhere but to no avail. Is there any way to get sound to work at all times?
<Jordan_U> lyrae: Hopefully you now have a wlan0 interface :)
<lyrae> Jordan_U, well yes. but it shows the same thing as it always did
<jabirali> ridin, do you now have 2 volume control applets on the panel?
<ridin> jabirali, only one
<jabirali> ridin, after running the command you still have only one? What version are you running?
<kjbbb> i hate git
<ridin> 10.04
<lyrae> Jordan_U, http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5117/photogp.jpg
<ridin> i removed the other applet...
<jabirali> ridin, aha, then you should only have one :)
<Jordan_U> lyrae: and "iwlist scan"?
<lyrae> Jordan_U, network is down =|
<lyrae> Jordan_U, let me try plugging in an ethernet cord. brb
<jabirali> ridin, as long as you make "gnome-volume-control-applet" autostart in System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications, the indicator applet is useless if you don't use it the mail icon ;)
<jabirali> kjbbb, what's wrong with git? :P
<kjbbb> it confuses me
<jabirali> how?
<tim> I'm having difficulties using gloobus. I installed the PPA and installed the package. Then I added "gloobus-preview" to the startup programs. I then resptarted my computer. Gloobus will not run. Help?
<jabirali> If you're new, you should take a look at the Git Community Book ;)
<nanotube> kjbbb: git is nice. don't diss the git. :)
<jabirali> kjbbb, http://book.git-scm.com/
<lyrae> Jordan_U, now its saying module b43 not found
 * jabirali agrees (violently) with nanotube
<lyrae> when modprobe'ing
<ridin> jabirali, i restarted the indicator applet, and now i have 2 sound indicators, how can i remove the one you told me
 * nanotube sidles away from jabirali, just in case. :)
<chase__> tim: Have you tried running gloobus from the command line to check for error codes?
<jabirali> ridin: OK, press Alt+F2 and enter "killall -9 gnome-volume-control-applet"
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Oh man. Now my dvd nor usb drives are showing in Live...this is ridiculous :(
<jabirali> hehe :P
<tim> chase__: Yes. I ran "gloobus-preview" and the window pops up and says "there is no file in clipboard",
<ketralnis> I'm trying to run djb's daemontools under a mostly stock Ubuntu 9.10 machine. A quick Google mostly reveals pages recommending that I create config files in /etc/event.d, which doesn't exist on this machine. Is it enough to just create /etc/event.d or do I need to install upstart?
<its-me-again> hi all
<jabirali> hey, its-me-again
<jabirali> :)
<its-me-again> i want to know if there is an easier way to manually add entries in grub 2. i prefer how grub1 worked.
<Jordan_U> lyrae: Could you reboot and pastebin the output of "dmesg" right after booting?
<jabirali> its-me-again, compared to editing /etc/grub.d/40_custom ?
<its-me-again> grub1 was so easy to compile just one menu.list file
<aaron_liuj> make_chroot: i686 is not supported as a host machine architecture.
<Loshki> its-me-again: tell me about it. No, there's no easier way....
<ridin> jabirali, how do i restore the xchat system tray icon
<tuxx> hi
<RobertSaganek> I have a little question for any body willing to answer
<Jordan_U> its-me-again: One file with comments-that-aren't-really-comments and areas that would be silently overwritten by update-grub...
<jabirali> its-me-again, you only _need_ /boot/grub.cfg, which can be about as minimalistic as menu.lst, it's Ubuntu that makes it compilcated :)
<its-me-again> well i have had problems in past with messing around with grub2 its not as userfriendly to use adn grub though
<RobertSaganek> I have a little question for any body willing to answer
<tim> chase__: any suggestions?
<tim> RobertSaganek: Just ask away!
<its-me-again> jabirali: yes i figured. i have another linux os that i could not configure for grub 2
<its-me-again> so i went happily back to ubuntu 8.04
<its-me-again> adn no problems
<chase__> Tim: I think gloobus-preview has to be run for each file, not at startup, but could be wrong.
<chase__> tim: I don't use it, but, I tested it, and used a keybinding and it worked.
<RobertSaganek> how do you end up supporting ubuntu/kubuntu and actually get paid to do so bacause i'm cerified
<jabirali> ridin, that one shouldn't have disappeared by just removing the indicator applet, I guess you removed more applets... Right-click panel, add to panel, notification area
<gartral> RobertSaganek: you need too talk to a cononical corporate sponser
<ridin> ok, brb
<lyrae> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/k8uhGRRK
<jabirali> its-me-again, you can still install grub1 from the official ubuntu repositories
<jabirali> its-me-again, it's just that grub2 is the default choice now
<lyrae> Jordan_U, sudo modprobe 43 gave no errors now
<tim> chase__: Ok. Can I ask what your keybinding is?]
<jabirali> its-me-again, grub2 is still considered beta upstream, version 1.98 now :P
<Josesordo> hello all
<jabirali> its-me-again, but anyway, configuring the other linux distro to boot from grub2 should be doable...
<jabirali> its-me-again, just remember to put it in /etc/grub.d/40_custom to prevent the Ubuntu automagic utilities from overwriting your changes when you install a new kernel
<Jordan_U> lyrae: And "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && iwlist scan"?
<Josesordo> guys, its better install the ATI drivers from their page or the linux ones (Proprietary Linux drivers)?
<jabirali> its-me-again, and of course the format is changed now :-/
<chase__> tim: I was using ctrl+space I think. In stock ubuntu you'd set it up in the compiz manager.
<Jordan_U> jabirali: update-grub should also detect other distros automatically
<chase__> tim: Then, you can use the binding in nautilus to preview a file.
<onetinsoldier> Josesordo: for Lucid? for now, install the ones offered by the system. they are the lastest available at this time
<jabirali> Jordan_U, OK thanks, I did not know that.
<Chico2800> I gotta question for WoW and vent using Wine and the audio streams. My ventrilo works just fine, but i've never heard a peep from the actual game, any thoughts?I'm using a USb headset for both vent and WoW, and i'm using the new ubuntu release :)
<Jordan_U> jabirali: You're welcome
<onetinsoldier> Josesordo: otherwise, i recommend you follow a guide to make .deb packages from the driver you download from ATI
<tim> chase__: Ok. What's the command? "gloobus-preview" and then what't the 'location' command?
<onetinsoldier> !ati | Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Josesordo> well, I downloaded the SH from ATI...
<Josesordo> and yes, its for 10.04 LTSX
<Josesordo> *LTS*
<onetinsoldier> Josesordo: then no, don't download the .run file
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Try rebooting the LiveCD. If it worked once it should work again. (especially if it's a race condition)
<onetinsoldier> Josesordo: go here... System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers
<Jordan_U> Josesordo: That is not the recommended way to install the ATI drivers
<Josesordo> Damn..then I did a mistake.. oops
<Josesordo> how to uninstall the .run file?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Did that :/ Didn't work so I'm actually attempting another re-installation. It's almost done. We'll see what happens I guess.
<onetinsoldier> Josesordo: oh boy
<chase__> tim: One sec, been a while, trying to figure it out again.
<tim> chase__: Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> Josesordo: don't know
<Jordan_U> lyrae: And "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && iwlist scan"? (in case you missed it)
<Josesordo> damn, I didnt know it T_T
<Josesordo> so, Now I have a problem with the graphics..  :(
<onetinsoldier> Josesordo: i hear you. i understand... but don't know how to help really
<Jaikkuli> i'm trying to download some dependancies manually and i need lib52, however the one i got is the wrong architechture, can someone help me work out which one i need?
<Josesordo> mm.. well, someday I will figure out.. at least is just the graphic o_O
<histo> Josesordo: see if it has a --uninstall switch or something
<onetinsoldier> Josesordo: jst make sure you follow this guide in the future --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<onetinsoldier> just*
<Jordan_U> jabirali: What are you actually trying to install?
<histo> Josesordo: sudo sh whatever.run --uninstall
<Jaikkuli> jordan, vlc via a .deb file, i am doing it this way because my laptop currently cannot have access to internet
<Josesordo> now, other question: can I put some pretty cool themes in GRUB2?
<greezmunkey> yikes
<sjd> hi. i was using synaptic from a proxy network. but now i'm in a direct connection setup. tried restoring the proxy configurations but seems they are not getting applied. what to do
<sjd> ?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: hello :-) what's up?
<Josesordo> histo: I will try that later :D ..thx
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: not much, lightning is over (not much of a show)
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: ahh, roger
<Jordan_U> !offline | Jaikkuli
<ubottu> Jaikkuli: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: well, you made it sound like you must have at least one close one!
<Jaikkuli> Jordan_U, how useful, thanks i will try that
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: yeah, the power is still flickering a bit here.
<Jordan_U> Jaikkuli: You're welcome.
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: all i can say is *ups*
<Hopeless8009> can someone help me remove Kde Ubuntu.
<histo> Jaikkuli: you can apt-get -d packagename  will download the package
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: roger that. i don't have one myself
<Josesordo> well, Im going to sleep.. Good Night all ^^
<histo> Hopeless8009: what do you mean you want to get rid of kde and go to gnome or something else?
<Hopeless8009> yes i want to have gnome
<NFischer> Hi all!!! How do i detach wget from terminal?? i want it to run in the background
<Hopeless8009> im in gnome
<gartral> Hopeless8009: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Hopeless8009> right now
<Jaikkuli> Jordan_U, vlc is not listed in the synaptic
<gartral> Hopeless8009: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<gartral> sorry
<histo> !removekde | Hopeless8009
<ubottu> Hopeless8009: Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: I have a little 500 that I was given, hot-rodded it wiht more batteries.. Run time with this box and monitor is about 40 minutes.
<histo> gartral: that will just get rid of the kubuntu meta package
<Hopeless8009> gartral: do i run thows commands seperate
<Hopeless8009> and with first
<Jordan_U> Jaikkuli: Use http://apt.alturl.com/ . The problem is that you don't have universe enabled, and you can't enable it without internet.
<chase__> tim: It looks like gloobus should have patched nautilus. Try just hitting space on selected files?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: sounds nice :-)
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: eh, it works for now - free too.
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<tim> chase__: Yes, but it opens with the default program. Do I have to change every file extension to "open with gloobus-preview"?
<Smeh> hi, so.. I just installed 9.10 on a fakeraid setup, which installed ok, but on reboot grub2 fails saying it can't find the /dev/mapper/ partition it's looking for and just dumps me at an initramfs prompt
<Smeh> any pointers?
<hmw> how can i force an umount to an smb share, when it sais "device busy" .. .i tried umount -f already
<Jordan_U> Smeh: That's not a grub problem, that's a kernel / initramfs problem
<chase__> tim: No, it -should- be the default by default. Not for me, either, but its supposed to be.
<Jordan_U> Smeh: Is there a reason you're using fakeraid rather than plain software raid?
<tim> chase__: Hmm... Should we report a bug?
<Smeh> Jordan_U : not really, but it's not an exceptionally powerful machine
<chase__> tim: I'll be right back. Rebooting quickly to see if it changes anything.
<Smeh> 1.6ghz n330. You'd reccomend going with softraid anyway?
<histo> Smeh: can you pass the nodmraid option at grub to the kernel
<Jordan_U> Smeh: There's a reason they call it _fake_raid, either way it's all being done through the CPU
<Hopeless8009> im still having trouble removing Kde
<Smeh> i was under the impression the fakeraids required slightly less cpu load, not sure why
<tim> chase__: Ok.
<Smeh> but yes i can re-try it with just a soft raid i guess
<Hopeless8009> as of now i have both kde and gnome installed
<histo> Hopeless8009: did you get the message from ubottu
<histo> !removekde | Hopeless8009
<ubottu> Hopeless8009: Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<jabirali> Jordan_U, I saw you sent me a question... I'm not trying to install anything, I think you got the wrong guy :P
<Hopeless8009> how do i get that
<Jordan_U> jabirali: Sorry :)
<histo> Hopeless8009: here is a forum post you want scenario 5 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24403
<Jaikkuli> Jordan_U, thanks, this has given me some results, however i cannot find libass4 on this page.. i have found it elsewhere, but i must know which arch to pick
<Jaikkuli> and there is many
<Spyzer> how to create a pdf file with internal document links in ubuntu. i.e the document links to itself but to different portions when clicked on a text??
<Jaikkuli> all i do know is that mips isn't the one i need :D
<histo> Hopeless8009: sudo apt-get install debfoster
<Hopeless8009> im very new and not used to working in termenal
<histo> Hopeless8009: basically you want to sudo debfoster -q and edit /var/lib/debfoster/keepers make sure its correct.  and follow the directions in that post
<Spyzer> please tell??
<bastid_raZor> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome    histo   Hopeless8009
<jabirali> Spyzer, how are you creating the PDF? Openoffice? Latex? Conversion from another format?
<histo> Hopeless8009: let me see if I can find youa better howto
<Jaikkuli> Jordan_U, nevermind, i think i worked it out
<Spyzer> well i do it usually from openoffice??
<histo> Hopeless8009: there you go follow the link from bastid_raZor
<Hopeless8009> histo: did you note that i have both Kde and gnome righ tnow
<dugger5688> Hopeless8009: terminal is scary at first, but eventually you'll be on a windows machine grumbling about getting a terminal.
<histo> Hopeless8009: much easier copy and paste the command in to terminal
<histo> Hopeless8009: yes I under stand what you are saying.
<Chase-> tim: hrm, nothing.
<tim> dugger5688: Lulz.
<tim> Chase-: crap...
<Hopeless8009> i have both desktop envorments
<tim> Chase-: What can I do? Build it from source?
<Hopeless8009> and i want to uninstall kde and all the programs that came with it
<histo> Hopeless8009: yes go here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<histo> Hopeless8009: copy the sudo apt-get remove ..... command and then paste it in a terminal
<jabirali> Spyzer, does this help? http://www.oooninja.com/2008/02/create-relative-links-in-pdfs.html
<Spyzer> jabirali: i do it thru openoffice
<Hopeless8009> how much longer are you going to be on histo
<Chase-> tim: You using 32 or 64 bit?
<histo> Hopeless8009: the remove kubuntu one
<tim> Chase-: 32.
<histo> Hopeless8009: I should be up for a while.
<bastid_raZor> Hopeless8009: this is the 3rd time i've given you that link in two days.
<Chase-> tim: Deb file for patched nautilus: https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/gloobus/+files/nautilus_2.26.2-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Chase-> tim: Bout to try it myself.
<Hopeless8009> ok im jsut having some troube sorry
<ryder`> how come yall niggaz so gay?
<histo> Hopeless8009: are you on the machine youw ant to do this on now?
<histo> !ohmy > ryder`
<ubottu> ryder`, please see my private message
<Chase-> tim: Bah, no permission. heh
<tim> Chase-: You on 32 or 64?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: still there?
<histo> Hopeless8009: and what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Yes
<tim> Chase-: No permission here either...
<Hopeless8009> 9.10
<histo> Hopeless8009: okay open this page then http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomekarmic
<Hopeless8009> and yes i am
<jabirali> ryder`, is there anything wrong about being a homosexual of african descent? :O
<Jordan_U> jabirali: Please don't feed the trolls.
<Hopeless8009> ok im going to use the one that removes kubuntu
<histo> Hopeless8009: then click on applications > accesories > terminal
<Chase-> tim: The patched nautilus hasn't been ported to Lucid yet it seems. Its not in the Lucid PPA, just the karmic one.
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I re-installed it and still the same things. Live still doesn't recognize my dvd drive nor usb anymore.
<histo> Hopeless8009: make sure you use the last link I sent you that is directions for 9.10
<jabirali> Jordan_U, OK sure
<tim> Chase-: So gloobus-preview on Lucid is broken?
<histo> !info gloobus-preview
<ubottu> Package gloobus-preview does not exist in lucid
<Chase-> tim: Not broken, just not properly configured.
<Peeknut> LSD
<tim> Chase-: So wht can we do?
<histo> Chase-: what is gloobus preview?
<xorwhy> How do I find out what the dev ID for my screen is?
<kevinrogers77771> how do i get internet explorer to work in wine?
<Hopeless8009> the psychocats.net one
<xorwhy> kevinrogers77771: ies4linux
<tim> histo: It's a bit like OSX's quickview.
<RobertSaganek> should try playonlinux its working good for me
<Chase-> tim: Nautilus-Elementary is the easiest way. It is prepatched I think. Could install it.
<RobertSaganek> should try playonlinux its working good for me
<Chase-> tim: Or, manually set it up. I've seen some guides just seem a bit annoying.
<tim> Chase-: Is that in the same PPA?
<Chase-> histo: A file previewer.
<Chase-> tim: No.
<onetinsoldier> xorwhy: try --> tty
<xorwhy> onetinsoldier: output was /dev/pts/1. Is that correct?
<kroms> Hi.
<onetinsoldier> xorwhy: should be, yes.
<Chase-> tim: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa
<holmser> I am having a really strange problem right now.  I keep getting a warning message about low space on my hard drive
<histo> Hopeless8009: the puregnomekarmic one
<jabirali> holmser, and you aren't?
<histo> Hopeless8009: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomekarmic
<RobertSaganek> holmser do you have room on your hard drive
<holmser> So I just went and deleted 20 gigs of filles
<holmser> now I am down to 5 gigs in 2 days
<jabirali> holmser, you remembered to empty trash? ;)
<holmser> yeah
<jabirali> holmser, Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<xorwhy> onetinsoldier: I should have been more specific, what I'm actually looking for is the hardware device name, like for a mouse it could be /dev/mouse0
<kroms> Anyone have a moment to help me with a audio issue?
<holmser> something is writing a lot of data to my drive
<tim> Chase-: Thanks. Updating and installing now.
<jabirali> holmser, that app should help you figure out what is using all your space
<xorwhy> I do know the BusID, is there a way I can, by using the BusID determine the hardware dev name?
<holmser> its really strange, because all of my downloads go to a different drive
<jabirali> holmser, if this is the root partition, a good candidate would be the log files; check the size of the folder /var/log
<holmser> I'll check it
<Chase-> tim: I just did and it is working flawlessly. Not sure how I feel about nautilus-elementary, though.
<holmser> it just started happening after I upgraded to 10.04
<Jaikkuli> i'm trying to install fontconfig-config1 2.8 however it says there is an error because it will break the existing version (2.6), what do i do?
<tim> Chase-: I know... I'm not too excited about using a watered-down nautilus, but I'll give it a try. Does it automatically replace nautilus as the default file browser?
<kroms> Anyone good with ubuntu & audio?  Got an issue, and curious what I should be my next step.
<jabirali> holmser, if you recently upgraded, also check the size of /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Chase-> tim: It "updates" your nautilus to nautilus-elementary, so its still nautilus just different.
<vices> how can i integrate drivers from the original ISO onto my slimmed down nlite version for windows xp?
<onetinsoldier> xorwhy: well, i think the output from that 'tty' command might be about as close as you can get, but i could be wrong! someone else might know more. you can look at the output of this command... but i don't think it's what you're looking for --> ps aux | grep tty
<jabirali> kroms, I wouldn't call myself good, but try me. What is the issue?
<histo> vices: you might want to try in #windows
<histo> vices: you're not going to get xp support in here.
<Jordan_U> vices: I think you want ##windows
<holmser> is there  CLI command to check the size?
<Chase-> tim: Nautilus-Elementary looks much better in some themes than others. It seems awesome in Dust, but sucky in clearlooks.
<jabirali> holmser, "du -sh /path/to/folder"
<holmser> thanks
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Thank you for all of your help. I appreciate it very much.
<xorwhy> I think as of the release of 10.04 gnome-look will get a little less traffic
<tim> Chase-: Oh my! It is pretty!!! I'll have to get used to it, but I'm liking it. Gloobus is working now too. Thank you so much! Off to the forums!!
<Jordan_U> Reign25: You're welcome.
<holmser> hmm... 6.1 gb for logs
<holmser> is that normal?
<xorwhy> could someone take a look at my xorg.conf and tell me if something looks funny? it doesn't want to load the nvidia driver. http://pastebin.com/HuStu6DU
<Loshki> Reign25: did you solve it?
<histo> xorwhy: why are you using xorg.conf?
<bastid_raZor> holmser: my /var/log directory holds 6MB
<Reign25> Loshki: No. Still the same issues unfortunately
<histo> xorwhy: how did you install the nvidia driver and what error are you getting that you don't think its getting loaded?
<jabirali> holmser, 6.1 GB is way too much.
<holmser> ok
<holmser> what would be causing that?
<karthik> Any better way to do this replace ,  sed  's#.*connection.url.*#<property name="connection.url">jdbc:mysql://192.168.6.66:3306/portaldb?autoReconnect=true</property>#' hibernate.xml
<karthik>   I just need to change only the IP ... if the property name is "connection.url"
<jabirali> holmser, it might be due to an error being spammed in the logs... Can you check which log file is biggest (du -h /var/log/*), and try looking for recurring messages in it?
<DrMrHorse> how do i keep aptitude safe-upgrade from removing a package that i dont want removed?
<J2bv16> hi
<xorwhy> histo: Used the restricted driver manage. Error screens found but none have usable configuration. Problem may be due to lack of screen specification in xorg, but I cant figure out what the specification is, I just know the its BusID
<histo> !keep | DrMrHorse
<histo> xorwhy: what version of ubuntu areyou using?
<holmser> looks like mail.log
<xorwhy> histo: 10.04 amd64
<DrMrHorse> i got nothing from the bot
<histo> xorwhy: well you should be able to installt he nvidia driver that hardware drivers recomends and no need for xorg.conf
<onetinsoldier> the bot doesn't know about 'keep'
<xorwhy> histo: in a perfect world
<DrMrHorse> seems so
<xorwhy> http://pastebin.com/HuStu6DU
<onetinsoldier> DrMrHorse: you can use aptitude to put packages on 'hold' or 'keep'
<holmser> sorry, mail.info
<DrMrHorse> onetinsoldier: ok, ill check it out, ty
<onetinsoldier> DrMrHorse: roger.. look at the man page i reckon. man aptitude. good luck
<histo> DrMrHorse: hold up i'm trying to find the trigger for how to keep a package
<DrMrHorse> it looks like sudo aptitude keep <package>
<jabirali> holmser, try opening it with "less". Anything special in it? Mine is empty lol
<livizy> hello,everybody
<livizy> how can I control volume in gnome-shell
<histo> DrMrHorse: In synaptic you can mark it as well
<holmser> May 16 07:40:03 holmser nullmailer[18079]: smtp: Failed: Connect failed
<holmser> May 16 07:40:03 holmser nullmailer[1358]: Sending failed:  Host not found
<holmser> May 16 07:40:03 holmser nullmailer[1358]: Starting delivery: protocol: smtp host: mail. file: 1272498001.13436
<Jaikkuli> i have a problem with looping dependancies
<onetinsoldier> DrMrHorse: roger. sounds about right. i just use the aptitude interface itself a lot. simply type in... aptitude
<holmser> spammed over and over and over again
<loneowais> hey everyone... does anyone know how to get my appindicator into the messaging menu?... Python-Api ?
<holmser> I'm just gonna nuke postfix
 * histo hates postfix
<holmser> me too
<Jaikkuli> i cannot update things because it will break a dependancy
<jabirali> holmser, you might want to figure out why it does that, find the source of the error. When you do, you can just do "echo > /var/log/mail.info" as root to empty the file
<Jaikkuli> anyone got experience with how to fix this?
<DrMrHorse> onetinsoldier: not big on the curses interface, but installing with dpkg -i <deb file> and running sudo aptitude keep <package>
<Chase-> Jaikkuli: Remove the package that requires the dependency, upgrade, and reinstall?
<DrMrHorse> *worked
<onetinsoldier> DrMrHorse: i hear you
<livizy> how can i control volume in gnome-shell
<holmser> jabirali, it won't let me.  says permission denied, even with sudo
<histo> Jaikkuli: can you pastebin the problem.
<holmser> I really hate upgrades.
<aphedox> I'm having a bit of an audio problem. I can hear what it's supposed to output but whatever I'm listening to is drowned out by static twice as loud. ALC889A, other people report my mobo (gigabyte ex58-ud5) works fine with Ubuntu. Sound works fine in Windows and Haiku.
<histo> !pin | DrMrHorse
<ubottu> DrMrHorse: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<DrMrHorse> hmm ty
<jabirali> holmser, sudo is not enough. That would run "echo" as root, but the ">" is expanded by the shell run by you, so the piping would be done by you ;)
<jabirali> holmser, "sudo -s" and then run the command
<holmser> jabirali, thanks
<jabirali> holmser, sudo -s ; echo > /var/log/mail.info ; exit
<__taco> what does "pic=noacpi" appended to boot argument use for?
<Jaikkuli> Chase-, this is not looking good, it's practically removing everything because of the stuff it is depended on by
<aphedox> I've tried uninstalling pulse audio and using different alsa model settings but nothing seems to change
<doshitan> livizy: if you are in 10.04, using any special volume keys on your keyboard is easiest
<Chase-> Jaikkuli: By everything, how bad? Is it going to remove X?
<livizy> dos
<Jaikkuli> chase, well firefox, empathy, evolution and heaps of other shit
<preator_jasper> hello. does anyone here installed lucid lynx on macbook pro 5,5
<livizy> doshitan: my keyboard dont have these volume keys
<Jaikkuli> Chase-, now all icons don't even show
<__taco> my notebook sometime couldn't boot with ubuntu-9.10 without "pic=noacpi"
<Jaikkuli> Chase-, great, now ubuntu doesn't even have a software manager to even OPEN .deb files
<Jaikkuli> i really must say that was shitty advice, it's going to take me an hour to fix this :S
<George_E> Jaikkuli: It doesn't?
<DrMrHorse> Jaikkuli: back up your files
<Chase-> Jaikkuli: Ubuntu uses gdebi, you can reinstall it, or just sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<DrMrHorse> like, before you reboot
<preator_jasper> linux macbook pro users, i need your help
<Jaikkuli> no i cannot, because it's offline
<onetinsoldier> Jaikkuli: does the 'dpkg' command work on the command line?
<holmser> 10.04 really screwed up my system
<doshitan> livizy: ah, well if click the <super> key and type sound and select the sound preference option, you can change it from there
<holmser> I can't burn dvd's any more.  keep getting errors, and I keep getting some apt error.
<onetinsoldier> Jaikkuli: try...  dpkg -l
<Jaikkuli> onetinsoldier, terminal will not open
<livizy> doshitan: when I click the <super> key,I cant type
<onetinsoldier> Jaikkuli: roger... sorry to hear that
<doshitan> livizy: hmmm, well click where it says "Activities" in the top left corner and type sound into the field at the top
<Jaikkuli> this is an awful lot of trouble to install vlc offline
<Jaikkuli> pushing a screwdriver in my ear seems rather nice at this moment
<DrMrHorse> Jaikkuli: once your files are backed up, you can try going to a virtual terminal by pressing ctrl-alt-f1, and return by pressing ctrl-alt-f7
<livizy> doshitan: oh,I just got that,but there is nothing after I type sound or volume
<Chase-> Jaikkuli: A bit late, but in the future, you can use -s to simulate apt-get and see what it will do.
<DrMrHorse> Jaikkuli: but you will probably have to reinstall from scratch :(
<Jaikkuli> Chase-, i don't catch your drift
<onetinsoldier> holmser: what's the apt error?
<doshitan> livizy: strange, the click the top right corner and click system preferences in the drop down menu, look for sound in there
<Chase-> Jaikkuli: Could have known what it would have removed before removing the dependency.
<holmser> I can't remember.  It will pop up in an hour or so and I'll write it down this time
<DrMrHorse> holmser: what happens when you use apt now?
<onetinsoldier> Jaikkuli: he's talking about the -s switch to the apt-get command. it will show you waht it's going to do without actually doing it
<onetinsoldier> what*
<Chase-> Jaikkuli: Isn't the first source in sources.list the CD? If you uncomment them and pop in your CD you can reinstall orgiinal packages offline.
<Jaikkuli> i don't really understand how it is even possible to update libconfig-config1 to 2.8 from 2.6 if there is a looping dependency
<livizy> doshitan: trust me ,I cant find out in system preferences
<Jaikkuli> it's ridiculous
<preator_jasper> any macbook pro users here?
<onetinsoldier> holmser: if you have a command line, try..  sudo apt-get -f install
<aphedox> Hi. I'm having an audio problem. I can hear what it's supposed to output but whatever I'm listening to is drowned out by static twice as loud. HD Audio, ALC889A, sound works fine in Windows and Haiku.
<aphedox> I've tried uninstalling pulse audio and using different alsa model settings but nothing seems to change
<doshitan> livizy: well that is just strange, are you using a recent build of gnome-shell?
<Jaikkuli> i guess when the manager installs in bulk it overrides the errors
<livizy> doshitan: yep
<holmser> onetinsoldier, tried it,  0 programs changed
<coffeetocode> Hi all.
<George_E> Hi.
<doshitan> livizy: And Ubuntu 10.04?
<coffeetocode> Anyone wanna take a crack at an fsck question?
<onetinsoldier> holmser: no error from the command though? ok
<holmser> I'm pretty sure I'm just gonna format this box and start over
<livizy> doshitan: by the way,how can I got the lastest gnome-shell
<holmser> no error onetinsoldier
<livizy> doshitan: yep 10.04
<onetinsoldier> holmser: hmm, roger
<pupuser2b34cd> Jordan_U  i'm the gut with grub2 problem, booting from puppy, i stil cannot run teh script you gave me, is there anything else i can do? (downloading ubuntu live now , but will take  along time)
<onetinsoldier> livizy: i can tell you how to display every package that has the word gnome in it
<doshitan> livizy: I'm running from a ppa, google "gnome shell ppa" and it should be like the second item, a launchpad ppa run by Rico Tzschichholz
<aphedox> does no one really have any ideas related to my problem? I've had it for over a year and a half over the last 3 versions of ubuntu
<Jordan_U> pupuser2b34cd: Can you pastebin your grub.cfg and the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/" ?
<pupuser2b34cd> Jordan_U  will do
<doshitan> livizy: here's is the url for the ppa, http://is.gd/ceaX3
<Chase-> aphedox: I had a similar problem when a nonexistant channel for a mic was turned up in alsa mixer.
<aphedox> believe me, i've manipulated every possible control in alsamixer
<Chase-> aphedox: Do you have the same problem plugging in headphones?
<aphedox> yes
<onetinsoldier> aphedox: sounds like maybe you should try to get in contact with the alsa developer himself. get on the mailing list
<preator_jasper> oh boy.. help is out reach
<aphedox> I don't really understand how I can even be having this problem though when a quick google reveals plenty of people with the same motherboard for whom it works fine
<livizy> onetinsoldier: what does that mean
<Chase-> aphedox: It is not uncommon for the same motherboard to be produced with different parts.
<livizy> doshitan: how can I get my gnome-shell version
<jhattara> is it normal for linuxes to say that a partition mounted in / is unknown ?
<pupuser2b34cd> Jordan_U  the grub.cfg is here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/435341/
<a3ist> ...that doesn't sound good
<jhattara> and fdisk -l gives absolutely no output
<aphedox> alright, thanks
<onetinsoldier> livizy: if you want to see the name/version of of all the packages you have installed that has the word gnome in it, then try this --> dpkg -l '*gnome*' | grep ^ii
<pupuser2b34cd> Jordan_U but i'm having a difficulty with the command on puppy, should i mount it first? also it keeps saying "not a directory" or "doesnt exist"
<a3ist> jhattara, what about sudo fdisk -l
<Loshki> aphedox: Buy a cheap pci soundcard known to work in ubuntu off ebay or newegg or something and maybe you can kiss the problem goodbye that way...
<Jordan_U> pupuser2b34cd: Try "sudo blkid" or any way to list the UUIDs of all your partitions
<jhattara> a3ist, silly me, fdisk works fine with sudo, but gparted says the partition is unknown and not mounted
<pupuser2b34cd> Jordan_U  the problem is that puppy doesnt have blkid, i will google it...
<a3ist> jhattara, does it show the file format in fdisk?
<jhattara> a3ist, if you mean the file system name, no
<Jon--> I am trying to access a directory I made before (specifically gnome-terminal, to backup my terminal profile, etc.). Now when I try to cd, do anything, I get "Permission denied.". How can I fix this?
<Jordan_U> pupuser2b34cd: It doesn't appear that you have a separate /boot, and everything in that grub.cfg looks correct
<a3ist> jhattara, mind posting a pastebin of your fdisk output, and your /etc/fstab?
<FireCrotch> is "errors=remount-ro"  for / a new change in 10.04?
<a3ist> Jon-- chmod if the owner is you, otherwise chown to make it yours then set privs
<jabirali> FireCrotch, don't think so
<doshitan> livizy: type "aptitude show gnome-shell | grep Version" into a terminal
<livizy> doshitan: I just check out ,I'm running the rico tz'  gnome-shell
<jhattara> a3ist, http://pastebin.com/HCHMeqts
<jabirali> FireCrotch, do you disagree with it as a default policy? :P
<FireCrotch> jabirali: no, no. Someone just asked me if it was the default because he never noticed it before
<Jon--> a3ist: I have tried both "sudo chmod -R dirpathhere    sudo chown -R dirpathhere", still have issue?
<pupuser2b34cd> Jordan_U i do not have a separate boot
<ubuntu___> hi, is it possible to enable nouveau on latest live cd?
<jabirali> FireCrotch, Aha I see :P
<jhattara> a3ist, time for some morning coffee, can you send me a private message if you have any ideas what it's about, thanks
<spanther> I've installed ubuntu 10.04 and a cursor theme from gnome-look.org. how to install it now? extracted it to .icons and used drag&drop inside theme manager but it still doesn't bring up the cursors :(
<Jon--> a3ist: nevermind, I didn't chown properly
<doshitan> livizy: well that's good, should be a pretty recent release then, like 2.29.1
<a3ist> jhattara, sure thing.  Got your fstab though?
<Romba> anybody know how to view signal strength in network-manager applet?
<doshitan> livizy: Don't know why you can't find the Sound preference option though
<pupuser2b34cd> Jordan_U  i had 8.10 running fine, yesterday i installed the latestversion in dual boot with 8.10 and now tehy both dont boot with a kernel; error -cant mount VFS and it asks me to append root=. not sure what to do...
<onetinsoldier> spanther: it's an x-cursor theme? it takes some work... i did this the other day for someone else. show me a link to the theme
<livizy> doshitan: yep I just running version 2.29.1
<ubuntu___> hi, is it possible to enable nouveau on latest live cd?
<livizy> doshitan: oh,I'm a chinese user
<livizy> doshitan: can that mak any different?
<spanther> onetinsoldier yes it is :/  here the link http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aero+Mouse+Cursors+with+Drop+Shadow?content=67833
<jabirali> spanther, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy#Mouse Cursor Themes
<ray_> hi everyone
<shindowyu> hi,ray_
<CaptainTrek> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jabirali> ubuntu___, I think it's enabled by default for nvidia graphics cards now
<Jordan_U> ubuntu___: It's used by default
<rsouthard> Hello.
<ubuntu___> okay, thank you. i guess that means no 3d for me
<phoenix78> i get this error 'Couldn't update ICEauthority file' when logging in 10.04...any help?
<Jordan_U> pupuser2b34cd: The root=uuid= argument has to be correct since it matches the one grub is successfully using to find the kernel in the first place. So I don't know what the problem could be.
<Jordan_U> pupuser2b34cd: Have you been running GUI apps with sudo?
<onetinsoldier> spanther: ok. i just downloaded it
<onetinsoldier> spanther: this will take me some time
<pupuser2b34cd> Jordan_U  what do you mean ? i never booted into the new system
<phoenix78> any help on the error 'couldn't update ICEauthority file'
<DonScott> anyone having their windows buttons disappear ?
<spanther> onetinsoldier huh? why? ^^
<ubuntu___> i have one other card i can try, if it works i'll come back and say so, if i dont you'll know it failed too
<Jordan_U> pupuser2b34cd: Have you been running GUI apps with sudo?
<ubuntu___> bye, have fun take care
<Flannel> phoenix78, Jordan_U's last statement was supposed to be for you ^^
<doshitan> livizy: it really shouldn't, is your interface language english or chinese?
<Smeh> so.. when palimpsest won't create a soft raid array due to the "daemon is being inhibited" what is the issue? :/
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Thanks :)
<Smeh> permissions? does it need to be sudo'd?
<livizy> doshitan: chinese
<SirLinux> Morning
<phoenix78> Jordan_U: i tried to run Kwallet manager
<SirLinux> Have ubuntu a version for smartphones .. to install it ?
<jabirali> SirLinux, isn't Android more suited for a smartphone?
<karthik> I need to change a value in xml if the tag name is 'tagname' and attribute name is 'attributename', the value should be 'somevalue' ..  Any tools available in shell ?
<onetinsoldier> spanther: why? uhhm. well, because... it has to be installed the Ubuntu way to work properly.
<doshitan> livizy: and when you do a search for "sound" in chinese after clicking the Activites button nothing comes up?
<Smeh> i highly doubt they'd try to stuff ubuntu onto a smartphone. i'd imagine there are micro distributions that would run on some smartphones
<SirLinux> jabirali i don't know for that i ask in here ..
<SirLinux> i some smartphones with ubuntu installed
<livizy> doshitan: yep,nothing
<pupuser2b34cd> Jordan_U  i found the UUID for sda3 , it's 2914abd9-7373-4227-9fbe-780d0f8f7edd
<moetunes> DonScott: have you checked who owns it and the permissions? -    ls -la |grep ICE   should tell
<livizy> doshitan: should i install some package?
<pupuser2b34cd> Jordan_U it's teh same as the one in the grub.cfg
<Tecan> anyone know how to make postfix work ?
<a3ist> karthik, if you mean from just a terminal or bash script, string replacement can be done with sed or awk fairly easily.  If you're scripting or programming in something else, I'm not too familiar with the different xml parsing libs
<Jordan_U> phoenix78: You shouldn't run applications as root unless you know for a fact that is needed. And when you do run GUI apps as root you need to use kdesudo, not plain sudo
<livizy> doshitan: in gnome, there is a button on the panel upright
<doshitan> livizy: well this stinks, you shouldn't need any other packages if you are running a standard 10.04 install with gnome shell running on top of it
<phoenix78> Jordan_U: will keep that in mind.  Now how do i get rid of this error?
<Smeh> Anyone? I'm trying to create a softraid array in 9.10 using palimpsest but when i try and create the array is just reports "the daemon is inhibited"
<doshitan> livizy: what does the button say?
<jabirali> phoenix78, try "sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority"
<moetunes> phoenix78:  have you checked who owns it and the permissions? -    ls -la |grep ICE   should tell
<Jordan_U> phoenix78: To get it so that you can log in again go to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 (ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to the GUI) and login there then run "sudo chown you:you .ICEauthority"
<livizy> doshitan: the button name?
<Jordan_U> phoenix78: Where "you" should be replaced with your username
<phoenix78> Jordan_U: i have tried that already and i get 'operation not permitted' msg
<Jordan_U> phoenix78: You need the sudo
<doshitan> livizy: yea, whatever it says on the button or when you hover over it
<livizy> doshitan: i cant remember clearly,if you used it ,you must know it
<onetinsoldier> spanther: just letting you know.. i'm working on it :)
<Lazy^> Hello, how i can change GDM-theme. It seems that the "old" way isn't working anymore ?
<phoenix78> Jordan_U: tried that and didnt receive any error like earlier...am i suppose to receive any confirmation output or can i just logout and login to verify if i am receiving the err msg.
<avg_guy>  /set irc_conf_mode on
<karthik> a3ist: I am doing in shell ...
<tripelb> my display can show better but ubuntu restricts it to 600x800. How can I get it corrected?
<Jordan_U> phoenix78: Just log in.
<tripelb> my display can show better but ubuntu restricts it to 600x800. How can I get it corrected?  9.10, dell monitor
<a3ist> karthik, are you familiar with regular expressions at all
<histo> tripelb: what type of video card?
<doshitan> livizy: well I know what mine says, just wanted to make sure we were seeing the same thing but that's ok
<phoenix78> Jordan_U: Many thanks..i am logging out to verify
<karthik> a3ist:   sed  's#.*connection.url.*#<property name="connection.url">jdbc:mysql://192.168.6.66:3306/portaldb?autoReconnect=true</property>#' hibernate.xml
<livizy> doshitan: maybe ,I delete some package ignorantly
<a3ist> karthik, that's a whole lot of unescaped stuff there, that really should be slimmed down
<karthik> a3ist: I tried .. but since sed is a line by line editor it will screw if the end tag not in the same line ..
<tripelb> histo It was showing better - but it changed. I cant remember why, update + reboot maybe.  please remind me of the terminal command to reveal my video card. (The comuter is AMD and the card is a VIA I believe)
<histo> tripelb: lspci | grep VGA
<karthik> a3ist: I ve got it working ..
<a3ist> karthik, mind if I pm you so we don't cloud the channel up with sed/grep stuff
<a3ist> oh
<phoenix78> Jordan_U: it worked like charm...thanks
<doshitan> livizy: press the Alt+F2 key combo and type "restart" into the dialog that comes up, this should restart gnome shell (without closing or losing any running apps)
<Jordan_U> a3ist: The only special character when using single quote marks (') is another quote mark. Nothing else needs to be escaped (and in fact since \ is not a special character either even ' can't be escaped)
<livizy> doshitan: ok
<Jordan_U> phoenix78: You're welcome
<tripelb> histo, OK will do. BTW system>preferences>display says "monitor unknown" ==> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)
<a3ist> karthik:  with sed, you can also append the next line before doing your substitution, in instances where you match against the first part of the tag
<livizy> doshitan: done
<histo> tripelb: No idea maybe restart X see if it corrects itself
<karthik> a3ist:  " mind if I pm you so we don't cloud the channel up with sed/grep stuff"   I am new to IRC .. DIdnt understand this
<a3ist> karthik:  Private message
<livizy> doshitan: I can control the volume by type command "alsamixer"
<seanj`> hi, i tried nvidia geforce 9800 GT and 6600 with nouveau, with ubuntu 10.04 live cd.. it will not let me enable desktop 3d effects, and there is no way to change the screen resolution
<rootlinuxusr> having some issues unmounting a device. umount -a stalls, and gnome disk utility stalls too. is there anyway i can turn off autodiscovery of devices so i can wipe this drive?
<doshitan> livizy: Good! At least you have some control over the sound, still worried that you don't have the sound preference option though
<livizy> doshitan: you got it
<methylenedioxy> # Appears as KEVIN
<seanj`> is there no possibility of 3d with nouveau?
<onetinsoldier> spanther: hello.. still here? i'm having trouble. but going to try a couple more things
<spanther> onetinsoldier,  yes I'm still here x)
<doshitan> livizy: Ubuntu 10.04 made some changes to how their panel is set up and that breaks a lot of things when you try to use elements that aren't Ubuntu-specific, like gnome-shell
<onetinsoldier> spanther: roger
<methylenedioxy> # Appears as KEVIN
<otis> how do u do the cube
<rootlinuxusr> compiz+rotate cube
<rootlinuxusr>  //desktop cube
<livizy> doshitan: what does that mean
<otis> yes
<doshitan> livizy: I cope with the lack of panel stuff because I can control my volume and stuff through my netbook keyboard, but you don't have that option sadly
<Fobia> gugu!
<Fobia> SirLinux }{
<SirLinux> :))
<padde> hi
<doshitan> livizy: Well, stuff like the volume applet and the indicators for running applications, Ubuntu ships with patched apps that tie into Ubuntu-specific notifications, which aren't present in something like gnome-shell
<otis> any know how to do the desk top cube
<seanj`> anyone?
<doshitan> livizy: So some elements get lost because the shell isn't told what is going on
<padde> I'm trying to install Ubuntu-Netbook 10.04 on a EEE 901, and after I set the keyboard layout, I get a notification that 'parted_server' crashed, and the installation does not proceed. what to do?
<destroth> How do i install xp on my computer, I only has ubuntu right now?
<destroth> hello
<seanj`> hello, could someone answer my question please
<destroth> 1500 people jeez
<spanther> destroth, you can't install xp "after" ubuntu, because microsoft kills the mbr with it's own data and then you won't be able to choose to boot linux anymore :)
<spanther> surely you can recover the mbr but that's nothing for beginners ^^
<Chase-> spanther: Its actually not that hard.
<spanther> Chase-, for beginners who ask how to install xp it is :P
<livizy> doshitan: you mean that gnome panel and those applets,cant run in gnone shell,right?
<doshitan> seanj: I do believe you have to use nvidia's proprietary driver for 3d support at this time
<seanj`> oh man that sucks. okay thanks doshitan
<onetinsoldier> spanther: i don't know. i can't seem to get it to work yet. i might keep trying for a bit though. i need to restart X a couple times to try stuff though. but i don't know if i'm going to get it figured out or not
<Chase-> spanther: The hardest part will be creating the windows partition and doing the install.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<destroth> so xp commands kernel?
<destroth> or xp kernel commands c:\
<destroth> is that right?
<destroth> no its not
<destroth> recov console is for noobs
<FloodBot4> destroth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<destroth> can I safely say that the windows XP kernel commands primary partition?
<silv3r_m00n> there is a page which has a lot mp3 files , I need to download all of them at once
<silv3r_m00n> how ?
<red> heya
<spanther> weird thing is, when you disable desktop effects and later enable them again, it everytime makes a search for graphics drivers and wants to install again O.o
<red> whats the equivalent of "hosts" file in ubuntu
<red> I need to replace a few addresses
<jken418> /etc/hosts
<onetinsoldier> spanther: ok, i think i know what i forgot.. hang on
<red> okay
<jken418> silv3r_m00n: wget
<seanj`> yes spanther that is quite irritating
<seanj`> but if proprietary driver is the only way for now i'll do it
<doshitan> livizy: Pretty much, the gnome2 panel and the gnome-shell (which will be gnome3) are completely different underneath and when you add ubuntu specific changes on top of that, a lot won't work in the gnome shell panel
<MACscr> how can i make it so that i can right click on a file and run it in terminal?
<spanther> well for me (at first) nouveau worked well! :P
<spanther> i just need 3D for games so yeah i picked the official again xD
<Spyzer> what is the best alternative to adobe flash in ubuntu??
<jken418> Spyzer: gnash
<spanther> swfdec ^^
<livizy> doshitan: yep
<jken418> Spyzer: but, you can install adobe flash if you want
<seanj`> same here spanther ... i cant have no games, i already ditched all the proprietary ones i had
<Spyzer> jken418: by wine ??
<livizy> doshitan: maybe the only thing can run is tray
<Spyzer> or is there a linux binary
<hateball> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<vic20gmr> ive just installed fresh karmic, no updates dun yet, ive tried several things i found on net, but to no avail
<jken418> Spyzer: there is a linux binary. The package you need is flashplugin-installer
<seanj`> MACscr: if the file is .sh you can double click and get the option to run in a terminal.. I'm not sure how to add that to right-click menu, though
<padde> is there a way I can skipt the partitioning step in the installer, and do that myself? it just hangs, because parted_server crashes for an unknown reason
<vic20gmr> im trying to get sound to work in linux games
<spanther> seanj`, well there's no reason to wipe proprietary "games" x) there are some cool ones like doom3! :)
<Spyzer> but that is just an adobe plugin for firefox??
<vic20gmr> i plan on using wine
<MACscr> seanj`: thanks, found i needed to install nautilus-open-terminal
<vic20gmr> any1 can help me fig this out?
<seanj`> i love doom3 spanther .. or i did until i ran into problems and asked id for help
<jken418> padde: you can with the alternate CD in expert mode
<seanj`> and i get problems often, the companies never help
<seanj`> so i woudl rather just stop using those games
<seanj`> oh good MACscr
<spanther> seanj`, lol yep ID dropped linux support (officially) i've heard (sadly) :(
<padde> jken418: I'd like to use the Ubuntu Netbook edition, is there a boot option or something?
<jken418> Spyzer: that's the flash player that will let you use flash applets in web browsers
<gogeta> padde: hua
<vic20gmr> prob having to do with their aquisition by zenymedia
<seanj`> spanther: that's true... then again, they never really supported anyway.. it was a hobby..
<doshitan> livizy: what do you mean?
<padde> I cannot even report the crash, because "The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes."
<seanj`> i think it's better to support free software games
<tripelb> histo, nope. This computer regularly freezes so I regularly reboot. Say at most 4 days. -- I had this same problem with another (Dell) monitor and kjele helped me, viz: he added the line with openchrome
<tripelb> Section "Device"
<tripelb>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<tripelb>         Driver          "openchrome"
<tripelb> EndSection
<FloodBot4> tripelb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spyzer> hmm so is there any flash applet which lets me create flash movies??
<spanther> but hey screw IDSoftware! look at "Steam" from valve! :D released mac client and linux version (NATIVE!) is up to be released! x)
<jken418> padde: ah, in that case, have you got the netbook edition image to install from?
<seanj`> but that's me, I believe the whole rms software should be free thing
<vic20gmr> i hate steam
<MACscr> seanj`: ah, well, i found that i needed to install that, which i did, but its not showing up. Someone said they restarted their pc and then it did. How can i get it working without restarting?
<padde> jken418: yes
<seanj`> MACscr: maybe log out, log back in
<destroth> sorry about flooding, but it seems like XP wont even try to install without installing to c:\, it just blue screens out and says there are drive errors, which I scan disk and its clean
<gogeta> padde: or you can install netbook launcher on a normel install
<MACscr> seanj`: when i log out, do i lose any of my open sessions,etc?
<gogeta> padde: thats the main app of unr anyways
<seanj`> destroth: if you make xp ntfs partitions with something other than the xp installer, it might not like them
<destroth> and to press any key to restart
<Fredag> Hi, I've got this problem with my wifi that's driving me insane. Tried getting my broadcom card to work on a laptop but finally gave up and used a dlink dwa-140 dongle instead. Installed the proper drivers, blacklisted the bad, ran ifconfig wlan0 up and it worked! After shutting my computer off I now can't get any wifi. The LED is gone, i find my network when scanning, but the network manager won't let me turn on wifi. Any thoughts
<jken418> padde: if it's crashing, perhaps you have a corrupted download or CD. Running the integrity check it offers at the boot screen should determine this.
<Fredag> ?
<Spyzer> so can gnash help me to create swf movies as well??
<padde> gogeta: I see. but aren't there optimisations, drivers, etc. that I'll miss?
<destroth> so then you have to install XP 1st, because the kernel commands it?
<gogeta> padde: naa
<seanj`> MACscr: when i log out, i lose my current chat sessions, web browser, etc.. i know there's a way to restore them but i don't know exactly how
<spanther> i'm so happy about valve's decision! x) i am so nervous and hope they'll release steam for linux soon x)
<tripelb> vlc20gmr, did you see the video of the mac man who installed steam and says it messed up his computer. The comments on that have useful suggestions. (as well as saying he's an idiot)
<histo> tripelb: hrm.. no idea
<Chase-> spanther: Me, too, now I just need to remember my steam login from like 7 years ago.
<gogeta> padde: thats the next ubuntu with there real netbook os called ubuntu lite
<seanj`> destroth: XP overwrites the master boot record during install, so the boot loader for Ubuntu is erased too.. it should always be install Windows first, then Ubuntu or whatever other GNU+Linux you want
<addessrof> AnonTalk.se addessrof Fujur alket Pitel Vigo_ destroth gogeta daniel__ Fredag varun mezzovento murrayc Mud vic20gmr Spyzer pinoyskull MACscr alexstre^ T-One Zolomon CompactDstrxion Dark_Wizard Wolphie padde wers ara 17SAAOH9H schatan larsivi ChogyDan emet ANTRat zanguoli_1 seanj` alanm_7805 cyphase kunu tinoutinou Boldfilter larryAmen sh1ny DeathCrawler tobago radioman-lt ilers Nephyrin kevr SirLinux BuZZ-dEE S0LIDUS punknroll VagaStorm_ rsouthard SikEnC
<alket> Hi, How to make Xchat to auto-join on startup to several channels ?
<spanther> Chase-, just create a new one lol xD
<padde> jken418: the CD is fine, I checked it already. I get a backtrace in /var/log/messages from libparted... maybe it doesn't like the two SSDs? but in any case, I'd consider that to be a bug in the installer / parted / ...
<vic20gmr> tripelb, u mean helpfull sugg's ab getting sound working proper in karmic?
<histo> tripelb: you might want to look at power management settings if it regularly freezes
<tripelb> thanks for trying histo
<Chase-> spanther: Cept all your purchased games are stored in the old one.
<tripelb> vic20gmr,  about steam
<vic20gmr> ahh
<destroth> Thats not my question, although thank you for trying to help!
<gogeta> padde: otm thers not mutch of a diffrence between unr and desktop other then the netbook launcherr talerd to small screens
<vic20gmr> u have url for video?
<jken418> padde: What doesn't it like about the drives? Are they showing up in the output of fdisk -l ?
<spanther> after steam comes to linux, maybe this is a BIG jump in promoting this open platform for gaming! would be a big step for linux' publicity :D
<destroth> How can you convince windows xp to install in the 1st place? it BSOD me!
<histo> tripelb: like passing acpi=off tot he kernel in grub
<destroth> It will never have a chance to overwrite the mbr
<jken418> destroth: please stay on topic. This isn't a windows channel.
<Chase-> spanther: Is it actually official that steam will come to linux?
<histo> spanther: steam works with wine right now
<destroth> I am trying to figure out how to get windows XP installed after ubuntu
<seanj`> spanther: assuming proprietary games are worth it :/ i'd rather the free games improved.. and yes i am a big fan of HL2 TF2 Portal etc but... my mind is changing
<vic20gmr> i doubt steam on "linux" will evr happe
<vic20gmr> n
<ChogyDan> destroth: maybe run XP in virtualbox
<padde> jken418: yes, they show up fine. but if I try to start gparted, it crashes immediately
<jken418> chase, spanther: steam is not really on topic here.
<spanther> Chase-, yes because i saw linux version folders on the steam online servers in a hidden area hrhr x)
<gogeta> Chase-: well they where working on it but hackers leaked it whos knoes now
<tripelb> histo, ok. But how would that affect things? The monitor stays on, nothing moves. -- and -- I dont understand "passing acpi=off to the kernel in grub"
<seanj`> destroth: did you make your XP partitions (c:\) with the XP installer, or with fdisk/cfdisk in Ubuntu ?
<padde> jken418: "Assertion (head_size <= 63) at ... failed
<histo> tripelb: what version of ubuntu do you ahve again?
<gogeta> Chase-: you dont wana piss off vaulve like that
<seanj`> destroth: I know some versions of Windows will only install on the first primary partition (c:\) maybe that's the problem
<vic20gmr> SPEAKING of games, i am having a big headache with sound in ubuntu karmic
<iflema> destroth if the first partionon the disk is not windows it will not go.... even as little as 50meg but must be upfront....
<vic20gmr> any ideas?
<jken418> padde: right... um, have you tried running parted?
<destroth> It wont let me make anything with the xp installer, it just bsod anykey to reset
<vic20gmr> ive tried many suggs ive googled up
<seanj`> vic20gmr: which sound card are you using, and which version of Ubuntu?
<iflema> destroth 4 XP that is
<histo> tripelb: well see if you have /etc/default/grub and add to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAUL="quiet splash acpi=off"
<jken418> !ot | destroth
<ubottu> destroth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vic20gmr> karmic, and an onboard audio
<destroth> Its not off topic
<vic20gmr> 1sec, ill get the name
<histo> tripelb: then sudo update-grub
<tripelb> histo, power management is never.
<jken418> destroth: yes it is. You're asking for help installing a different os
<destroth> Its a perfectly legitement question
<gogeta> vic20gmr: all windows prefer being on primary but you can get it on a non primary with some tweaks
<seanj`> well destroth maybe #windows95 on dalnet would know better how to install XP
<alket> Hi, How to make Xchat to auto-join on startup to several channels ?
<seanj`> it says windows95 but they do all version
<vic20gmr> primary?
<histo> !dualboot | destroth
<ubottu> destroth: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tripelb> histo, fyi I have the 9.04 grub -- I have to look up what acpi is
<vic20gmr> u mean direct alsa?
<vic20gmr> o u mean soundcard
<padde> jken418: parted works, at least I can 'select /dev/sda' and 'select /dev/sdb', and 'print' on them, without a crash
<gogeta> destroth: your asking how to install xp
<histo> tripelb: okay then edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<histo> tripelb: disregard what I told you previously
<destroth> Ok, sry
<seanj`> alket: go into your network list in options, select or add the network yuo want to use, then enter the channels yuo want to auto join on that network separated by , commas
<gogeta> destroth: i dont get how thats hard
<destroth> Well no1 else seems to know either
<vic20gmr> i cant remeber term command for seeing my sc model
 * jabirali has some off-topic neurological activity
<seanj`> yeah vic20gmr .. i am no expert, but in some recent versions of Ubuntu I had serius sound problems.. a lot caused by the pulseaudio sound server
<vic20gmr> remind me?
<histo> tripelb: and there is a kernel line for the default kernel soemthing like linux blah.... quiet splash   add acpi=off to the end of it.
<gogeta> destroth: knoe what
<destroth> Figured i'd give it a shot
<jken418> padde: ok, that's good. How about you do your partitioning in parted, and go from there?
<spanther> world of goo will be a good native linux game for steam coming at release! x)
<kevr> destroth: whats the problem?
<vic20gmr> i tried removing pulse, but that made prob worse
<vic20gmr> heh
<histo> spanther: what areyou talking about?
<destroth> you guys call me OT!
<histo> jesus
<histo> !ot
<vic20gmr> right now sound comes in plain, then its all garbled/crackly
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kevr> excuse me?
<kevr> i just got here
<alket> seanj' where ti write channels, to Channels Command ?
<kevr> can you explain the problem, destroth?
<destroth> Well I want to install XP after I install ubuntu
<doshitan> seanj`: I would try to keep up with nouveau developments though, NVIDIA support is getting better
<padde> jken418: but how do I go on in the installer? it hangs (supposedly because of the parted_server crash).
<gogeta> destroth: that makes it harder then it has to be
<spanther> histo, inside ubuntu offtopic are very few ppl :(
<Fredag> no thoughts on why wifi wouldn't connect? it's driving me crazy
<histo> destroth: did you follow the directions from ubottu
<alket> seanj' thank you i got it :D
<destroth> yes, I am trying to find the exact root cause as to why this is
<seanj`> vic20gmr: for what it's worth, Ubuntu 10.04 solved all my sound troubles, with 2 different sound cards.. you coudl try the live cd and see if your sound works
<seanj`> great alket
<kevr> destroth: really you should just install xp then ubuntu.
<histo> destroth: why what is?
<kevr> destroth: xp overrides the boot loader and doesn't give a multiple boot menu
<gogeta> destroth: installing xp will remove grub and you will have to restore it bvia live cd otherwise you shouldent have a problem
<kevr> while ubuntu installs grub
<kevr> and has windows in the list
<destroth> I tried to say the kernel commandsprimary, but everyone gets mad
<seanj`> i will definitely keep following it doshitan ... my goal is to run 100% libre software.. so it's important
<kevr> kernel commands primary?
<kevr> that doesnt make sense my friend
<vic20gmr> well ive dled the iso, i tried to just "upgrade" to it, but i did Something wrong, cuz i got a grub "rescue" promt after reboot
<seanj`> never heard of kernel commands
<jken418> padde: ahh, it's the installer step? Sorry, I must've missed that; thougtht you were running gparted alone.  That is weird. You could try reinstalling gparted and/or ubiquity in the live cd environment.
<kevr> there are kernel parameters
<vic20gmr> ill have to wait till tomorrow to do lucid
<destroth> Ok,I understand that part, I am also experienced with the recovery console
<kevr> but it has nothing to do with primary
<kevr> destroth: why are you even in the recovery console?
<gogeta> lol
<destroth> For school
<seanj`> sorry vic20gmr .. like is said im no expert, but the latest ubuntu, as a fresh install, worked perfectly for me
<gogeta> this guy
<kevr> heh
<vic20gmr> ill keep in mind, thx for the info u do have ;)
<histo> destroth: you need to leave some free spac eon the drive and install xp to that. then you have to please xps boot loader because it freakes sometimes if its not the first partition.  Then you have to boot a live cd and reinstall grub because xp will blow out the mbr
<vic20gmr> btw any1 here ever use/used zrc?
<gogeta> destroth: install xp then boot ubuntu live cd and restore grub
<DonScott> my windows buttons have mysteriously disappeared..
<kevr> or save the hassle
<kevr> and install xp first
<onetinsoldier> spanther: sorry, but i can't seem to figure it out
<spanther> onetinsoldier, no problem :(
<jhattara> a3ist, here's the fstab: http://pastebin.com/sTmdykCY
<histo> DonScott: did the top of the windows disappear also?
<spanther> onetinsoldier, i can live without nice looking cursors heh ^^
<gogeta> destroth: and xp first even easer
<seanj`> no idea what zrc is, google says zombie reporting center... haha
<histo> DonScott: hit alt+f2 and metacity --replace    if you use metacity or compiz --replace if you use compiz
<destroth> This is where it gets OT i guess theres a fine line, because it never gets a chance to overwrite anything, its fails with the bsod
<firekraag> DISPLAY=:0 before no?
<vic20gmr> destroth wut ubuntu u usin/
<histo> !ot | spanther
<ubottu> spanther: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vic20gmr> ?
<eipi-1> any thinkpadder here? I would like to configure the sensibility of hdaps, if that is possible.
<spanther> histo, yeah, thank you ...
<DonScott> yeah
<destroth> 9.1
<vic20gmr> karmic huh?
<vic20gmr> ur sound work? heh
<gogeta> destroth: best way is just to leave a empty partation for xp to format
<eipi-1> or better to say, the sensibility of the module that pauses the harddisk.
<histo> destroth: probably because its not ont he primary parition the people in #windows may be of more help
<seanj`> i always wanted to try a thinkpad, but never got the chance
<Fredag> anyone with experience on network-managers trouble with wifi?
<destroth> 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<histo> destroth: ask them about installing windows to a non primary parition like a dualboot setup.
<DonScott> ahhhh ok that worked...thanks histo
<gogeta> histo: xp should see it as primary
<kevr> histo: it doesnt matter if windows is the primary partition either way
<gogeta> histo: being it ignors linux fs
<histo> gogeta: xp's bootloader is retarded and gets all jacked some times
<kevr> xp will rape the boot record of the entire disc
<destroth> I know this
<seanj`> well, at least mbr viruses die
<kevr> i wasn't talking to you, destroth
<gogeta> histo: as long as itds seen as c: it thinks its primary
<rocket161> Is there a small application, for adding tasks to evolution instantly, without opening it? Like the way we get to see the evolution tasks on the clock applet?
<padde> jken418: I'll try that... in any case, I consider that problem in the install process that should be fixed
<histo> gogeta: no i've seen it cause issues not being the first partition or not being a primary parition.
<histo> gogeta: it could be on a logical and it will go nuts
<seanj`> destroth: not to be offensive, but do you really need xp?
<gogeta> histo: i always have xp on the first
<rocket16> Friends, any way to do so?
<kevr> gogeta: also not true.. you can name it any letter tbh - on installation it knows which drive its being installed it and it tells that to its boot record, then points the mbr to the partitions boot record
<kevr> thats plain and simple
<seanj`> no idea, rocket16
<kevr> no need for any rearranging or anything
<kevr> it installs to point where windows is installed.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<kevr> eos.
<kevr> and its a shitty system.
<FloodBot4> kevr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vic20gmr> destroth
<rocket16> seanj`: Ok, thanks for the reply. Let me try to check it once,
<silv3r_m00n> is there a winamp-dfx kind of thing in ubuntu to play songs with gr8 music
<vic20gmr> ur wanting to install xp after 9.10 karmic?
<histo> gogeta: yes and you don't have problems. Try instlaling it later
<silv3r_m00n> I mean a sound enhancement thing
<vic20gmr> destroth, mabe this will help u?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<gogeta> histo: if i rember my windows trick you have to edit some files to make it boot on a second partation
<Spyzer> is there any package like ktoon which can make swf movies and has actionscript support also??
<Vigo_> rocket16: Maybe here:> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2009-December/001920.html
<kevr> no, you don't.
<histo> destroth: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%22xp+after+ubuntu%22
<rocket16> Vigo_: Thanks, let me check out the link. :)
<vic20gmr> WHO is trying to install XP AFTER UBUNTU?
<seanj`> silv3r_m00n: I used to use XMMS which had lots of cool plugins.. VLC can also do some neat stuff too
<kevr> everyone just told you how to do it anyways
<histo> gogeta: correct thats what i'm telling hjim to modify xp's bootloader but its way off topic here
<onetinsoldier> spanther: i see something wrong with the theme itself i think... there is no 'Source' directory included with it, which contains the actual cursor images
<kevr> install ubuntu, install xp on another partition, boot into ubuntu live cd, install grub to MBR
<kevr> edit menu.lst to fit your needs
<kevr> easy
<Vigo_> rocket16: You are very welcome, That link explains and has relevancy to what you asked.
<gogeta> histo: i think grub does it to by addin +1
<kevr> chainloader.
<silv3r_m00n> seanj`: xmms has only that equilizer , that doesn't enhace sound like dfx plugin of winamp or , say a portable mp3 player
<rocket16> Vigo_: Sure, my earnest gratitude for the precious help you rendered.
<vic20gmr> this is THREAD for XP AFTER UBUNTU  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<silv3r_m00n> even the portable mp3 player makes the music sound gr8 and 3d
<jken418> silv3r_m00n: what do you mean by enhance sound?
<vic20gmr> hope it helps
<gogeta> histo: tricking xps loader
<histo> gogeta: correct chainloader  is needed.
<onetinsoldier> spanther: or i don't know.. maybe that dir isn't needed. dangit. i'm frustrated i can't seem to figure this one out
<seanj`> silv3r_m00n: did you ever look at the XMMS plugins options
<lambrecht> mornin
<seanj`> there are a bunch of DSP tweaks and effects
<histo> gogeta: he's not even to that point
<silv3r_m00n> jken418: dfx plugin for winamp or  the 3d kind of sound that comes from a portable music player
<Spyzer> flash professional alternative for ubuntu??
<silv3r_m00n> seanj`: let me check
<seanj`> silv3r_m00n: but, it's been a while and I'm not sure newer Ubuntu releases distribte XMMS anymore
<jken418> silv3r_m00n: Sound is not three dimensional. HTH
<Spyzer> * flash professional alternative for ubuntu??
<silv3r_m00n> jken418: perception might be
<seanj`> the default installation included a simple echo plug-in, but more could be added from the resository
<gogeta> Spyzer: hua
<histo> !patience | Spyzer
<ubottu> Spyzer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<seanj`> err, repository
<Flannel> !xmms | silv3r_m00n, seanj`
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n, seanj`: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Spyzer> * sorry
<seanj`> thanks Flannel
<gogeta> Spyzer: i dont understand what you juts said
<jken418> silv3r_m00n: Do you mean something that simulates a surround sound speaker setup in a stereo system?
<Docteh> is bmpx beep?
<histo> Spyzer: there are none
<histo> Spyzer: to answer your question
<pandabbl> deb     http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor feisty main
<Spyzer> gogeta: i am abig fan of DBZ. ahem to th topic. Is there any open source alternative to adobe flash professional??
<seanj`> sorry silv3r_m00n i guess there aren't many options
<Spyzer> * ohh no??
<seanj`> winamp in wine maybe
<pandabbl> what would lucid lynx be?
<silv3r_m00n> has xmms2 a gui like xmms ?
<pandabbl> http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/
<Vigo_> rocket16: In those threads the common theme seems to be widgets. I am still looking....
<histo> Spyzer: you can try with wine possibly and use the windows one.
<gogeta> Spyzer: no only flash player for linux
<pandabbl> stable?
<Docteh> silv3r_m00n: most likely yes
<histo> Spyzer: otherwise you will have to look into html5
<seanj`> pandabbl: stable
<pandabbl> cool
<pandabbl> just double checking
<gogeta> Spyzer: yea i was abought to say htlm5 for video
<Spyzer> histo: what's with html5??
<gogeta> html5
<gogeta> Spyzer: html4 supports mp4 streaming video
<gogeta> 5
<histo> Spyzer: looks like flash 8 works with wine
<histo> Spyzer: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3673
<rocket16> Vigo_: Thanks. I am interested too, and searching a bit on Googlesearch
<pandabbl> i am likeing lucid lynx
<Spyzer> hmm...
<seanj`> silv3r_m00n: apparently no gui for xmms2, which is weird
<jken418> silv3r_m00n: a cursory goole seems to indicate that there are solutions for what you're after. Look into sox perhaps, and maybe various plugins for alsa. pulseaudio, vlc and/or xmms2
<gogeta> seanj`: xmm2 is ment to run in the backround and play p3s
<seanj`> I'm boring and use stuff like rhythmbox, exhaile, amarok for playing music
<gogeta> mp3s
<histo> Spyzer: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=23  that page has more info about adobe products and wine
<seanj`> ah okay gogeta, thanks
<kevr> MP Dftw
<kevr> MPD ftw*
<Vigo_> rocket16: This forum thread used Google Gadgets and one used some scripting, looks simple enough: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1005790.html
<seanj`> I use mpg123/321 for stuff that isn't tagged and the other players don't index
<Docteh> wow, 750mb of ram in use on 32bits as well
<seanj`> that's half the fun of all this software though, trying it out
<gogeta> seanj`: yea i wish they world work on xmms again i liked that player
<pandabbl> W: GPG error: http://mirror.noreply.org stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CFF71CB3AFA44BDD
<seanj`> me too gogeta, it was very nice
<histo> Docteh: in use by programs or cahce + programs?
<pandabbl> sudo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net -- recv 94C09C7F  => doesnt work
<rayer> 大家好
<rayer> 有中国人吗
<jken418> !zh | rayer
<ubottu> rayer: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Docteh> histo: the -/+ buffers cache line says 771532
<rayer> hi everyone
<seanj`> hi rayer
<pandabbl> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/'user'/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<rayer> hi
<rocket16> !hi > rayer
<twiztid> if anyone has any experience with greasemonkey for firefox?:::im using the script that uses the default player in youtube... is there a way to set the player to start playing the video sooner; as opposed to it playing when its almost done downloading
<ubottu> rayer, please see my private message
<gogeta> seanj`: what funny is xxms2 does what mplayer has done for years
<rayer> what?
<tsimpson> pandabbl: try "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys CFF71CB3AFA44BDD"
<histo> Docteh: where are you getting that?
<rww> pandabbl: chmod 600 ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<Docteh> from free
<pandabbl> my permissions looked fine
<histo> Docteh: gotcha
<seanj`> twiztid: I don't think it's possible to stream files that way, they would have to download first :(
<jken418> pandabbl: you don't want that file to be readable by anyone but you
<Docteh> seems a bit much to be in use
<seanj`> yeah gogeta, not revolutionary, kind of redundant
<pandabbl> changed the chmod
<histo> Docteh: but its cache
<pandabbl> still same error
<tripelb> histo, it took me a while to copy all of this into a file so I can refer to it later. (I have Ubuntu 9.10 upgraded from 9.04, so I dont have the new grub.) Glad I hadnt done anything yet when I saw the _Disregard_, heh. (Re "freeze" aka "locks up". This never happens at boot. Most dramatically during flash (gives me audio loop). I only use chrome now. I think it was worse with FF.) What I learned: ACPI means (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) and works
<tripelb>  to suspend (hybernate) AFAIK and does not seem related to a computer that "stops operating, ie running a program (flash) or responding to input. (no keyboard flash, ctl-sysreq +reisub does not work).  (PASTEBIN NOT WORKING NOW)  - so what next?
<seanj`> it's not bad to see most of your memory cached
<histo> Docteh: probably not even half of that amount is actuallying being used
<twiztid> seanj`: darn, is there anything even close to that? im out of ideas to make flash video smooth, i just cant get it...
<jken418> Docteh: It's not in use; it's cached data to increase access speed for programs you might use soon. If you do something else, linux will manage the RAM accordingly. Don't worry!
<seanj`> twiztid: no luck with the proprietary flashplayer or gnash?
<Docteh> no its 750mb actual, 2gb including the cache
<llutz> pandabbl: sudo chown -R you:you ~/.gnupg
<Docteh> sec i'll pastebin the free command
<Docteh> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<seanj`> twiztid: I tend to download the file and play with vlc, which involves waiting, but plays smoothly
<histo> tripelb: from my experience some systems have buggy power management support with the ubuntu kernel. Disabling acpi is usally my first step in trobuleshooting them.
<histo> tripelb: I've got several dells that willnot work with acpi enabled they randomly lock up after a day or two some times less
<pandabbl> same error
<gogeta> tripelb: i say acpi=off apm=off
<destroth> Mine idles at 400mb, And i have all kinda shit going
<gogeta> tripelb: kill all the power magment
<seanj`> only memory trouble i ever had was with 64 bit vista
<seanj`> ran out
<Docteh> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/435363/
<seanj`> while playing crysis :|
<twiztid> seanj`: i heard gnash was bad... but then again, nope havent tried it... and proprietary flashplayer? not sure wat you mean, im using the adobe flash player 10; and ya i did a short video and it played smooth but waiting for the download isnt ideal...
<seanj`> anywayh that's ot, sorry
<destroth> lol
<llutz> pandabbl: paste please the output of "ls -l ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf"
<Docteh> destroth: are you running compiz?
<destroth> yup
<jken418> Docteh: That looks perfectly healthy to me.
<seanj`> twiztid: that's weird... it should play as it downloads with adobe flash 10.. which btw is the "proprietary" flash player...
<destroth> dont have expanded dt from other jack atm tho
<gogeta> tripelb: my pc had a bad habbit of shutting down the dans before kernel 2.6 and i had to do that
<gogeta> fans
<pandabbl> -rw------- 1 nick nick 28 2010-05-07 01:01 /home/nick/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<seanj`> pandabbl: that looks right
<seanj`> pandabbl: are you still bbl? :P
<tsimpson> pandabbl: try adding the -H option to sudo
<Docteh> jken418: all I'm running is a terminal, system monitor and firefox opened to just the pastebin, seems a tad high
<pandabbl> im alway a different person
<jken418> Docteh: Only start worrying if swap is being used extensively.
<twiztid> seanj`: it downloads and plays flash but its choppy;
<pandabbl> why do i need the usage
<destroth> Check your htop to see all the processes
<Docteh> I fired up einstein@home and I was using swap
<dobber> hi, i have lucid amd64. everytime i logoff i have zombie couchdb+evolution processes. I haven't even used evolution!
<gogeta> twiztid: why not use kickyoutube and download it as mp4 or soemthing
<jken418> Docteh: As I said before, it caches things in RAM for quick access. Nothing's actually happening with the data, but it's in the memory for speed.
<kevr> Docteh: the bloat is from the default ubuntu kernel and desktop environments
<seanj`> twiztid: another thing I wonder is if the driver for your graphics card is installed... with only a basic driver, video acceleration may be disabled, which can make movies choppy
<gogeta> twiztid: rather then using greasemonkey
<kevr> look into custom compiling a kernel, and using a window manager
<kevr> like awesomewm or openbox
<pandabbl> gpg --fingerprint 94C09C7F
<pandabbl> as a regular user i get permission denied
<destroth> my swap says 0
<Laibsch> I have a Huawei USB stick (CDMA-type, a bit of a strange animal) that used to work fine at least with gnome-ppp.  After the latest round of updates, the same connection now says "Invalid dial command": http://paste.debian.net/73716/  Anybody familiar with AT commands?
<kevr> so use sudo
<pandabbl> with sudo i get that gpg error
<histo> tripelb: I would also try a memtest on the machine.
<kevr> so try sudo -H
<destroth> mem 441
<seanj`> destroth: 0 swap? that can't be good...
<patricia> q
<twiztid> gogeta: havent heard of kickyoutube... im trying to get streaming vids smooth
<pandabbl> sudo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net -- recv 94C09C7F
<kevr> seanj`: thats perfectly fine.
<pandabbl> is this command correct for lynx?
<kevr> as long as you have enough
<destroth> what do i do?
<pandabbl> worked on other distros
<kevr> destroth: how much ram do you have?
<destroth> 4gig
<jken418> Docteh: This is a good thing. If you're short on RAM, you will be able to tell because swap will be being used. swap is on the hard disk, so its access times are much slower than RAM. You will see a drop in performance then, and things will feel sluggish.
<gogeta> twisted`: go to the video you wanna download and add kick to the url
<kevr> destroth: you dont need swap
<destroth> 64 bit os
<seanj`> kevr: I've never tried to run a system without swap, i always thought the world would end
<alket> is it possible to develop silverlight apps in ubuntu ?
<jken418> Docteh: but as you are now, it's fine :)
<kevr> ive run one stably for half a year
<kevr> as a server
<kevr> with 0 swap
<gogeta> twisted`: kickyoutube.com/blabla
<histo> Laibsch: yeah it looks messed up
<seanj`> yes alket with moonlight, as far as i know
<Laibsch> histo: in what way?
<twiztid> seanj`: i have open source drivers on a 512mb ati radeon x1300 agp card, single core 2.0ghz cpu; 1.25gbs ram
<vic20gmr[karmic]> ive been lookin around ubuntu forums, and im getting the impression that karmic sound is just broken, and theres nothing i can do to make it work
<tripelb> histo have done memtest
<vic20gmr[karmic]> can any1 give me a lifeline here?
<Laibsch> histo: I don't remember changing anything.  So I'd wonder where I need to tweak things and how.
<gogeta> twisted`: having compiz on can slow down your video
<pandabbl>   tor: Depends: libevent1 (>= 1.3e) but it is not installable
<patricia> hola
<seanj`> twiztid: can you pastebin the output of: glxinfo | grep direct
<jken418> vic20gmr[karmic]: At the risk of sounding rude, have you tried lucid?
<twiztid> gogeta: ya i have it off rite now
<destroth> anyone got a good link to some cshell scripts on ubuntu?
<seanj`> oh, if it works i guess what i just said doesn't apply
<Docteh> this htop app looks cooler than normal top
<kevr> cshell?
<pandabbl> i cant install libevent1
<Laibsch> histo: *99***1# is the "telephone number".  The ATM command, I don't know about
<gogeta> twisted`: probly the low ram and shared video card dregging
<kevr> you mean shell?
<destroth> sh won
<vic20gmr[karmic]> i tried "upgrading" but after 2:30 hrs of my life were taken away, i got a GRUB<RESCUE> prompt upon reboot
<kevr> ah.
<kevr> depends what you need it for
<Docteh> kevr: "csh" its != bash or regular shell
<destroth> I got the csh version for ubuntu just not sure of the differences
<gogeta> twisted`: i found firefox to have the fastest flash support beleve it or not
<kevr> Docteh: bash == sh
<twiztid> seanj`: direct rendering enabled ... pastebin.com is down for moving to a new server
<seanj`> i used csh on freebsd.. it had no tab completion
<llutz> kevr: dash = sh today
<kevr> not true.
<Docteh> kevr: lalalala nothings changed since the 90s i cant hear you ;)
<kevr> you can choose if you want to use dash
<gogeta> twisted`: also install adblock and flashblock so you dont have a bunch of flash ads slowing you down
<dobber> hi, i have lucid amd64. everytime i logoff i have zombie couchdb+evolution processes. I haven't even used evolution! any ideas
<llutz> kevr: as default in more and more distros it is
<destroth> I wanna make a sweet ass .bash_profile
<kevr> lol not really.
<twiztid> gogeta: dregging?
<destroth> Like the matrix shit
<pandabbl> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TXJvY1jx
<jken418> kevr: sh is dash in lucid
<histo> dobber: have you updated?
<kevr> in lucid
<gogeta> twisted`: yea flash ads will slow down your video
<kevr> not most distros
<histo> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vic20gmr[karmic]> jken418, u familiar with playdeb.net?
<jken418> vic20gmr[karmic]: no
<vic20gmr[karmic]> whole mess of games there
<gogeta> twisted`: you probly whont get fast video in full screen with 512mb of ram and a shared card
<vic20gmr[karmic]> urban terro stand alone!
<destroth> is csh and dash samething?
<dobber> histo i'm up to the latest version
<seanj`> out of ideas :(
<llutz> kevr: most debian-related, all *buntu since 9.04(or earlier) and more. i haven't said "most"
<gogeta> twisted`: unless you download it and use a player like vlc
<seanj`> no destroth, they are different
<twiztid> gogeta: oh gotcha, i8 then im gunna install flashblock and adblock,;;;; i have 1.25 GB RAM    my video card has 512mb RAM
<Docteh> destroth: for badass my dad recently came up with the idea of making the root prompt say 'pgmr@host # sudo '
<gogeta> twisted`: oh i thought you said 512 ram
<akashv> Docteh: good idea
<gogeta> twisted`: it shouldent be going slow
<seanj`> my vid card has 512 mb ram and runs flash just fine
<seanj`> so yeah, puzzling
<twiztid> gogeta: all good, ya im stumped as to why its so slow... >:(
<seanj`> maybe the radeon driver has a bug?
<gogeta> twisted`: youtube doesent lag on my netbook
<destroth> I'm actually thinking of switching from networking and security to programming
<kevr> bad idea destroth.
<gogeta> twisted`: gig you enable hardware acell in your flah player prefs
<kevr> but to each his own.
<destroth> Networking and security is mostly microsoft shit
<seanj`> destroth: programming more fun + creative
<twiztid> seanj`: open source... how would i even begin to find the bug?
<kevr> no, its not
<kevr> lol
<vic20gmr[karmic]> speaking of radeons, i have a radeon 9600, do i get a suitable driver from just installing ubuntu?
<FloodBot4> kevr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<destroth> at our school
<vic20gmr[karmic]> or do i need to dl something?
<gogeta> twisted`: its ptobl your 3rd party player being slow
<MACscr> when run lspci | grep VGA, its showing my two video cards and its showing both as compatible. But when i go to monitor preferences, it only shows 2 of my 3 video cards. Any tips?
<kevr> go through unix/linux serv admin..make a crapload
<seanj`> twiztid:  you and me both, have to rely on the developers.. which is the same situation with non-free software anyway
<elky> destroth, could you please watch the potty mouth while in here?
<destroth> The teacher is so inept, if I do its not going to be at this school
<seanj`> twiztid: on the upside, we can make bug reports that actually get attention... but i am only guessing it might be a bug, i don't know for sure
<destroth> sry
<jken418> vic20gmr[karmic]: yes, just install ubuntu. Then it'll tell you if there are extra drivers available
<kevr> ah
<kevr> elky: fuck.
<vic20gmr[karmic]> but i get a suitable one right off?
<jken418> vic20gmr[karmic]: yes, it should just work
<vic20gmr[karmic]> im gessin so since i can set visual fx all the way "up"
<wildbat> anyone know how to i get stumpwn working in 10.04?
<seanj`> vic20gmr[karmic]: not sure, i just started using ati cards, because of a need to run freedom-respecting software
<twiztid> seanj`: yup yup, could it be that i have a unichrome VIA KT400 chipset? the fact that i have that gave me BSOD with games like portal in windows...
<vic20gmr[karmic]> well i gess im putting up with crap sound till the morrow
 * vic20gmr[karmic] sighs
<the_file> can anybody please tell me the major differences between debian and ubuntu operating systems?.
<vic20gmr[karmic]> 24
<the_file> I know that ubuntu is a debian derivative
<CaptainTrek> debian is old, the_file
<CaptainTrek> xD
<scottj> wildbat: nope, I've tried creating a stumpwm.desktop file and .xinitrc w/ no luck. I couldn't get it to work on 9.10 though either
<red2kic> the_file: Debian is all about stability.
<gogeta> the_file: ubuntu includes non-free apps
<wildbat> scottj, me too :<
<Docteh> the_file: update schedules, default themes, ubuntu likes to change things like the init system
<gogeta> Docteh: no that eas debian
<gogeta> was
<tripelb> ok, ty I may be getting somewhere histo goeta. Now: I put "never" on system>preferences>powermanagement>display "put display to sleep" (tho mine stays bright). I also did update-grub on general principles. NOW: where do I do? acpi=off apm=off   AND What does dans mean ( shutting down the dans )  [I so appreciate this, I've been working on it here and Uforums (just checked that, some good suggestions to try. I have freed up space by trashing movies. http://ubuntu
<tripelb> forums.org/showthread.php?t=1484181]
<the_file> but debian uses the same pannels system as ubuntu right?.
<Docteh> i thought upstart was ubuntu's fault ;)
<llutz> gogeta: debian changed to use upstart? when??
<seanj`> twiztid: ouch. are you able to play other types of movies with no problems
<vic20gmr[karmic]> well i imagine debian is "all ab stability" in part [at least] cuz its the basis of ubuntu and others?
<onetinsoldier> spanther: hello again. i might have figured it out... brb
<jken418> the_file: Ubuntu is designed to be more newbie-friendly, but most differences are essentially superficial. There are some philosophical differences too.
<scottj> wildbat: the only way I've gotten to work is using the xterm session and starting it manually
<destroth> Does anyone have a nice link to some ubuntu scripts that will get me on my way?
<gogeta> llutz: he said init system that was debain
<seanj`> vic20gmr[karmic]: definitely recommend trying 10.04 live cd to see if problems are resolved with it
<seanj`> scripts to do what destroth
<HiddenInCN> hello
<HiddenInCN> How to add a bot to ircd?
<wildbat> scottj, hmmm ~ may be i should try ~
<gogeta> HiddenInCN: bot are just scripts
<seanj`> Debian provides non-free software too, but requires a little work to enable them
<destroth> To show me the codes for clear and do and loop sllep grep sort etc, and the proper syntax, like sample scripts.
<jken418> the_file: Debian Stable is *very* stable. Use that if you want a system that will not break, but isn't cutting edge. Debian Testing is more cutting-edge, but less stable. Ubuntu tries to be the happy medium.
<red2kic> HiddenInCN: supybot -- GL.
<HiddenInCN> gogeta: where to get it ?
<seanj`> HiddenInCN: you could try eggdrop bot, which runs separate from ircd and acts like a client
<twiztid> seanj`: ya native videos are smooth, its the streaming online videos that are choppy...
<vic20gmr[karmic]> i was also wondering, if i set my mouse sensitivity in ubuntu low, will it have any effect on "hitting the edges" wen it comes to games under wine?
<seanj`> oh supybot!
<gogeta> HiddenInCN: look for irc bot scripts
<the_file> jken418: I don't get it, how is it that "debian testing is less stable"?.
<HiddenInCN> thanks for all, thank you.
<llutz> the_file: visit debian.org and read about stable/testing/unstable
<seanj`> twiztid: that's promising. i'm on live cd right now so can't install anything, but i'm a big vlc fan and i think it can steam videos from a url. maybe you could try it?
<jken418> the_file: http://www.debian.org/releases/
<gogeta> the_file: they dont call something stable untill its rock solid
<seanj`> supybot is hilarious
<the_file> oww I remember reading that
<gogeta> the_file: even thow for the most part it is
<onetinsoldier> spanther: hello.. you here?
<scottj> Why doesn't gnome-terminal use colors defined in .Xresources like other terms?
<SirLinux> I have a HTC touch 3g ( Jade ) and i want to install linux on it
<destroth> Why do people still use feisty?
<SirLinux> ideeas ?
<the_file> so why isn't ubuntu considered **JUST** as stable as debian is?.
<twiztid> seanj`: yay!!! u give me hope! lol i juuuust finished installing vlc and im gunna give it a shot!!! :P
<seanj`> scottj: I think because gnome prioritizes gnome settings over system/x11 settings
<the_file> or better yet, why isn't it?.
<gogeta> SirLinux: lol we dont do pohnes yet but andorid os is liux
<seanj`> i hope it works twiztid !
<jken418> the_file: because it uses more recent versions of packages
<spanther> onetinsoldier, no i'm offline :)
<llutz> the_file: 6 month release cycles won't allow that
<Gumby> the_file: because debian is tested longer.
<gogeta> SirLinux: and htc are andoride
<onetinsoldier> spanther: lol
<onetinsoldier> spanther: i got it
<Docteh> the_file: can't be super stable and new at the same time
<spanther> nice! :D
<spanther> so how did you solve the problem?
<Flannel> llutz, the_file, et al: Mind taking this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks
<alex____> hi! my frontal usbs don't mount my pendrives... I can mount it manually but gnome doesn't do it
<llutz> Flannel: sry
<the_file> what packages would these be?. software packages like ubuntu software center?.
<Flannel> llutz: No need to be sorry, but you'll have more room to discuss there.
<jken418> the_file: all of them. But Flannel is right.
<onetinsoldier> spanther: well, this took me about as long as it did the other day. maybe not quite as long. but i was missing one step/file that had me looking for quite a while. otherwise i would have gotten it done in like 10 minutes or less
<Gumby> does anyone here have a link to a solution for no audio in flash for 10.04?
<onetinsoldier> spanther: if you want this installed, i will have to take you through the steps
<gogeta> Gumby: i got audio
<spanther> onetinsoldier, ok :) but please in private
<Gumby> gogeta: want a cookie  :)
<onetinsoldier> spanther: ok
<seanj`> Gumby: does audio work in other applications?
<twiztid> seanj`: so how would i get vlc to stream from url?
<Gumby> seanj`: yup, just not in flash inside a web brwoser
<seanj`> twiztid: only guessing but should be in the file menu, open url/location
<seanj`> hm Gumby not sure... am also able to play soudn with flash here... silly suggestion but, check the volume control in the flash applet if watching youtube etc
<twiztid> seanj`: hrm not seeing it, only see 'open location...' but it doesnt do anything...
<Gumby> seanj`: ah... just figured it out.  PCM was at 0... and flash plugin seems to use PCM while KDE/Gnome used Master
<seanj`> Gumby: glad you got it figured it out. I always get confused by the wave/pcm controls myself
<seanj`> sorry twiztid .. i thought for sure you could stream a url with VLC...
<seanj`> i should boot into my regular system and come back
<twiztid> seanj`: one las q
<Valance> hey guys
<twiztid> seanj`: did u mean file menu of vlc? or firefox?
<Valance> how is everybody?
<kevr> oh, ty btw
<seanj`> twiztid: my idea was to locate the url with firefox, then paste it into vlc, just to see if yuo could stream with another application with no problems
<twiztid> seanj`: i8 cool thx, see ya in a bit...
<MACscr> uh, why wouldnt i have a xorg.conf file?
<seanj`> twiztid: that would help isolate flash as the problem or maybe something else, like a network problem
<seanj`> ok, be right back
<twiztid> seanj`: awesome
<_cached> Is chmod u+x to make it executable still?
<seanj`> MACscr: new versions of Xorg auto-detect hardware, but you can create and xorg.conf and it will be used
<kevr> _cached: u+x just adds executable to the user
<kevr> it doesnt change other permissions.
<padde> jken418: I found out the reason for the parted_server crash: gparted crashes when it sees the USB stick from which I was trying to install. trying with an external DVD drive now, and gparted works. I'll make a bug report against gparted later.
<tripelb> histo: you may or may not have seen my last post above. But I thank you. I've done a lot. I also did: sudo apt-get clean  and sensors... --- doing the sensors-detect - did not tell me about any missing kernel drivers but did say: Found `Winbond W83697HF/F/HG Super IO Sensors'   Success!   (address 0x295, driver `w83627hf')  but then tinyogen@tinyogen-desktop:~$ sensors said :"No sensors found!  Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.  Try sensors-d
<tripelb> etect to find out which these are."  -- So I did it again and checked. Perhaps enough for tonight. (Tho if you have more to say, I'll welcome it and put it in my file with the rest.) Peace.
<jken418> padde: that is strange. I've not seen that before.
<_cached> So then I want to add it to a group and make it executable for the group?
<padde> jken418: I find it strange, too. but it's perfectly reproducible.
<kevr> _cached: chmod 644
<llutz> _cached: all explained in man-pages chmod/chown. chgrp file;chmod g+x file
<MACscr> so how do i get my system to generate a xorg.conf file?
<jken418> padde: Well, congratulations then. You've found a bug!
<moetunes> _cached: or chmod ug +x
<llutz> chgrp grp file*
<kevr> _cached: 644 are standard executable flags for binaries.
<jken418> MACscr: You may not need an xorg.conf
<kevr> rwxr-xr-x
<padde> jken418: heh, wish I wouldn't find so many of them all the time ;) but well, that's software
<jken418> :)
<llutz> kevr: thats 755
<MACscr> jken418: i dont know what i need besides trying to find a way to get my 3 monitors to work
<kevr> llutz: no, it's ont
<kevr> not*
<kevr> wait
<kevr> im mixed up :D
<llutz> kevr: man chmod
<kevr> ur right
<FloodBot4> kevr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_cached> \032 = clear?
<gogeta> Gumby: what did installin those apps fix your video
<sealive> good morning
<llutz> _cached: doesn't your teacher want YOU to answer his questions?
<sealive> i exidently lost my python2.5 on karmic
<sealive> this is needet for synaptics
<gogeta> llutz: lol
<node357> argh, I don't even have vlc on my system!
<Gumby> gogeta: I didnt install anything.  And I wasnt having video issues I was having audio issues
<_cached> No, that parts over with.
<sealive> i downloadet the packeges from source and installt it via dpkg
<_cached> I missed last 4 assignments pertaining to this because my gma died, and I'm behind
<_cached> Had to take a D
<sealive> but now the connection seams to fail
<sealive> everything works
<gogeta> Gumby: watching viideos on my eee and irc on my window box heh
<sealive> but there are 9 warnings
<sealive> dependencies python2.5 ,python2.5-minimal
<sealive> python-numpy
<sealive> and so on
<llutz> sealive: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f install"
<sealive> can someone help me how tio fix this
<twiztid> ok... so i opened a youtube url from VLC; success in smooth playback, is there ANY way to automate VLC opening up to play online vids?
<node357> twiztid: I'll check
<SwedeMike> twiztid: googling for <vlc player ubuntu firefox> seems to yield some good hints.
<sealive> llutz: this only fixt 3
<ed303> join #ubuntu-es
<twiztid> SwedeMike: k thx, ill look into some...
<sealive>  python-lxml, python-reportlab, python2.5-minimal, python2.5, python-reportlab-accel,python-uniconvertor
<sealive> no dependencies
<node357> no clue here :(
<Valance> Im actually very surprised of how 10.04 turned out
<riddler> hey yall
<Valance> yo Riddler
<riddler> i made a new folder called  .testfolder  on /home/riddler/  but when i get out of it and comeback the .testfolder dissappear?
<Valance> normal
<riddler> how I get it to show or how to prevent from dissappearing
<Valance> what are you using?
<riddler> ubuntu 10
<rww> riddler: files beginning with . are hidden by default. `ls -a` will list all files, including hidden ones. Ctrl-H in GNOME's file manager will do the same.
<Valance> Gnome?
<Valance> yes
<Valance> follow rww
<riddler> ya i got gnome
<zen-> test
<riddler> ok so if i press Ctrl H it'll show up hidden files what's the key to make it invisible agian
<rww> riddler: ctrl-H again
<riddler> ty
<Valance> :-p
<Valance> haha
<lint> hi can someone tell me how to make my panels slide in and out when gnome starts?
<the_file> whats are the main differences between ubuntu and kubuntu?.
<the_file> is it just the looks of it?.
<kevr> the_file: gnome vs kde
<kevr> different engines too
<rww> the_file: Kubuntu uses KDE, and the consequences of that, are the only difference.
<riddler> is this normal:  I recently made .gnome folder that was one of the folder that disappear, now I can view it with Ctrl+H now I see .gnome (empty) and .gnome2 (has files)
<offermann_> #ubuntu.de
<kevr> riddler
<offermann_> hmm
<kevr> files prefixed with . are hidden so..
<yaron-heb> any lucid users?
<offermann_> www.ubuntu.de
<rww> riddler: yes
<moetunes> offermann: try   /j #ubuntu-de
<offermann_> hello i want to go in german chat
<jabirali> yaron-heb, yup, why?
<rww> offermann_: try /join #ubuntu-de
<offermann_> ok thx
<riddler> by default, is it normal to have two .gnome folders?   .gnome and .gnome2 with .gnome empty folder
<rww> riddler: yes
<riddler> ah ok
<jabirali> riddler, cleaning up among your hidden files? :P
<riddler> no i was following instruction to have custom splash screen
<fodder70> is it safe to delete the files in /var/cache/apt/archives or do they get auto cleaned
<jabirali> Aha, I see
<riddler> told me to save image on .gnome folder in /home/yourname/
<jabirali> fodder70, it should be safe to delete all .deb's, but let apt do it for you instead:
<fodder70> ty :)
<jabirali> fodder70, sudo apt-get clean
<rww> fodder70: "sudo apt-get clean" is probably a better idea, though either way should work.
<yaron-heb> I need someone who hasn't updated his flash version on Lucid to tell me what is the flash version appears on the following site: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<basilbear> i am trying to install Roadsend php compiler, and I wrongly installed libCurl 7.20, so the Roadsend configure script complains wanting 7.15.1. I installed libCurl 7.20 from a tar file. How do I remove it now?
<yaron-heb> I want to know what's the default flash version
<jabirali> yaron-heb, 10.0.0.45.2. I use the most recent one in the repos though
<jabirali> yaron-heb, there is no default
<yaron-heb> great!
<yaron-heb> I mean the installation candidate from the repos
<jabirali> yaron-heb, OK, then it's 10.0.0.45.2 :)
<jyy> 寻求帮助
<moetunes> !cn | jyy
<ubottu> jyy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yaron-heb> There has been some work done in order to solve the RTL bug in flash 9 but apparently it wasn't fixed yet
<yaron-heb> the bug appears as number 10 in JIRA and I guess there's also bounty for it
<yaron-heb> !he | yaron-heb
<ubottu> yaron-heb, please see my private message
<thehendo>  /join #el-lnx eternallinux
<nenne> Anyone know anything about the problem with mysql creating 2 root owned bin logs during apt-get upgrade? this makes mysql fail to start and the upgrade to fail
<alienff> Hello. Can anyone tell me how to apply patch to X.org and how to rebuild it? (The patch is: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=33142)
<nenne> i can manually fix it and start mysql but apt-get says that there are 2 unconfed mysql packages and running apt-get upgrade again produces the same error
<klawd> hi!
<node357> hiya klawd
<ngocphu> 6+556+
<klawd> i have a 1080tv on my ubuntu machine but the monitor preferences only let me choose up to 720
<klawd> what can i do?
<ngocphu> i don't know
<node357> klawd: this might help, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<node357> complicated but might work
<jyy> 有说汉语的吗
<__taco> jyy go to #ubuntu-cn
<moetunes> !cn | jyy
<ubottu> jyy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<speedy2> New search engine www.websearchengine.co.nr thx!
<scottj> Is the alternative gnome start menu that opensuse has in ubuntu's repos?
<jyy> how to enter ubuntu -cn
<rww> jyy: type /join #ubuntu-cn
<ngocphu> are you chineess?
<athlion> hello all!
<node357> hi athlion, bye athlion
<__taco> :)
<athlion> Could anyone take a guess at what could be behind this extremely strange behavior in 10.04? My guess is that something occasionally breaks (udev, for instance) and take down a whole lot of stuff. In my case, once in a while aplay -l reports no soundcards, the shutdown applet will not shut down the computer (it will drop it in gdm from which I also cannot shut down) and System\administration\users and groups seems to be completely dead as
<athlion>  almost nothing works in there... Any guesses?
<eLBati> ciao
<eLBati> using ubuntu server 10.04, why can't I see ssh in rcconf?
<eLBati> it starts at boot though
<jrib> !upstart | eLBati
<ubottu> eLBati: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<thor1> hallo i have a question, i try to use vnc via ubuntu but i can connect to my home computer, the port in the router is allready open  can u hellp me
<eLBati> jrib, thanks
<jrib> athlion: yeah, look into devicekit/policykit, don't know where you should start though
<athlion> jrib: will do
<moetunes> thor1: how are you trying to connect? - vncviewer or...
<red> I connect to a SFTP address with nautilus
<red> and the right click "Open with Geany" dialog isn't there anymore
<red> so I try to pick it as the default open app, but all it does is open up Geany with new empty file
<thor1> i try to connect with gtk vncviewer, also tried vinagre
<red> if I pick gedit, it works as expected
<moetunes> thor1: you have to name the display - e.g. 192.168.0.3:1
<Sandking> hi
<Sephis> moin
<Sandking> is there any way i could run os x app under ubuntu like i can do with windows and wine?
<thor1> i entered ip addres or dyndns, and i entered the port number
<spanther> nope doesn't work xD
<moetunes> thor1: then are you sure the server is started on the other comp?
<thor1> well it should have started at startup today in the morning. from at home it worked great but at home i don use ubuntu
<moetunes> thor1: I only use vnc on the lan here at home  - that's all I can think off
<mosaic> 没有中文么?
<thor1> ok you tolld me about naming the display, do you mean the port number or is it a step for itś selve
<moetunes> thor1: the display the vncserver uses would be :1 mostly
<moetunes> !cn | mosaic
<ubottu> mosaic: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<thor1> so do i have to enter :1 after the port or before?  like 123.123.123.3:5900:1 ???
<VirusTB> how do i get Flash on a 64 bit systm:???????
<MarcoPau> (firefox-bin:2129): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead my xsession-errors file is flooded with these lines. do you have any hint?
<moetunes> thor1: like   123.123.123.3:5900:1
<thor1> ok i try
<moetunes> thor1: I thought it would be 5901
<moetunes> not 5900
<MACscr_lappy> how do i exit x server so i can just be at console?
<thor1> i configured it with 5900
<moetunes> MACscr_lappy: ctrl+alt+f2 login then   pkill X
<moetunes> thor1: k
<Biseksual> hello is there a lightweight version of ubuntu ? my laptop seems to run it very slow
<sephis> Biseksual, Xubuntu is Ubuntu without gnome
<Biseksual> need something more minimal
<Biseksual> basically this laptop is getting old
<lint> has anyone come up with a solution for cursor theming in 10.04?
<moetunes> Biseksual: there is diff linuxs like crunchbang dsl etc
<jatt> hello
<Biseksual> i've tried dsl...that's too minimal
<thor1> Biseksual    what about the ubuntu notebook remix??
<jatt> I'm using EVOLUTION.
<jatt> A colleague sent me an email (he uses Microsoft outlook). The mail says "check the red marked code".
<Satish> Hello all
<jatt> But EVOLUTION doesn't show any red marked text
<VirusTB> how do i get Flash on a 64 bit systm:???????
<jatt> how do I fix this.
<moetunes> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Satish> how to install wine applications for all users ?
<Biseksual> thor1: oh ?
<thor1> just a momet
<jatt> (I think this is one of the reasons that hinder the adoption of GNU/Linux in the desktop (interoperability)).
<Biseksual> hmmm i wish i had one of these netbooks where you can use internet anywhere
<iflema> Biseksual http://lubuntu.net/
<Biseksual> imagine running BT4 on that....walking around
<Satish> does anyone know the answer ?
<moetunes> Satish: someone in #winehq might know
<Biseksual> lubuntu is interesting thanks
<Biseksual> sometimes the urge to just get a Mac is too much
<Satish> moetunes, ok....I came here cause I want to do this on ubuntu only
<thor1> Biseksual   read this link its about notebook remix ^^ http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Netbook_Edition?redirect=no
<hetii> hi
<moetunes> Satish: I don't do wine and if noone else knows it might be the best bet :]
<billybigrigger> where does fstab log to?
<hetii> Q: i try install mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.21-1ubu1004-i386 but i got dependency fails : he required libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.29.3)
<hetii> formwhere i can get libatk  1.29.3 ?
<Biseksual> thor1: i can't read german
<Biseksual> yeah but mine is not a netbook
<thor1> Biseksual    oh iḿ sorry
<Biseksual> its just 4 year old laptop
<Merwin> Does somebody know how I could -temporaly, and programaticcaly, the language doesn't matter- desactive the auto mount of USB drives?
<jrib> Merwin: do you want a "nice" way or you don't care?
<moetunes> Biseksual: I run a minimal ubuntu with xfce on a 2001 pent3 lappy
<azareth> hi all
<azareth> does anyone here use persistent live usb?
<Guest38544> sorry for interrupting, anyone knows what to do with pidgin if the msn protocol says: "no address associated with hostname" :s
<Biseksual> moetunes: haha
<Biseksual> moetunes: it runs ?
<MACscr_lappy> i cant seem to kill x, it keeps coming back
<moetunes> Biseksual: goes great
<moetunes> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Biseksual> thanks
<Merwin> jrib: I would like the nice way, but I'll take everything
<Biseksual> which one do i get
<jrib> MACscr_lappy: why do you want to?
<MACscr_lappy> i was told i needed to kill the x server before i could create a xorg.conf
<Biseksual> moetunes: so how dumbed down are the mini.iso
<jrib> Merwin: I think you can just kill gvfs-*-volume-monitor.  If you want a nice way, look into how to configure that I guess :)
<jrib> MACscr_lappy: again, why do you want to create a xorg.conf?
<bicyclerepairman> I've just booted up 10.04, you know the latest LTS, but when X starts up it gets the resolution wrong and becomes unusable (I have some weird hardware).
<thor1> so iḿ shure the server is running  but it still does not work (vnc)
<bicyclerepairman> is there a way to disable it?
<jrib> bicyclerepairman: what video card do you have?
<bicyclerepairman> it's the ATI Radeon M6.
<moetunes> Biseksual: it is a cli environment that you can add X and apps you want - so it can be very light or heavy - your choice
<Biseksual> moetunes: omg perfect !
<jrib> bicyclerepairman: do you have any drivers offered to you in System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers?
<Biseksual> moetunes: you've read my mind
<Biseksual> thanks !
<bicyclerepairman> there are perfectly usable drivers, but my LCD lies about which resolutions it's capable of.
<Biseksual> what about drivers, networking
<MACscr_lappy> jrib: im trying to get my third monitor to work. Whats funny is that when i ran ctrl + alt + f2, it took me to console on the 3rd monitor and kept the x sessions on the first two. so obviously the integrated board is being seen and used by ubuntu, just maybe not the X server
<Biseksual> i just have cli
<Biseksual> so i need to install everything
<Biseksual> i love it
<jrib> MACscr_lappy: what card?
<bicyclerepairman> which means it chooses a resolution that's higher than my screen actually can handle...
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, I have used Clonezilla to take an image. That image has been stored in the /home folder instead of my username home folder. I need to copy it across to a larger storage drive in the same box but permission is denied, can anyone tell me the syntax to allow me to give permission to copy from /home/partimag to /media/disk-1 please
<jrib> !fixres | bicyclerepairman
<ubottu> bicyclerepairman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Merwin> Thanks jrib
<moetunes> Biseksual: drivers come with the kernel and i just use a static ip address in the interface file and all is good
<Biseksual> http://lifehacker.com/5252073/install-a-minimal-ubuntu-desktop
<MACscr_lappy> radeon 3200 and radeon 4850
<Chase-> Guest38544: No offense to the IRC, but you get better Ubuntu support on the forum by a long shot.
<Biseksual> moetunes: i've been looking for something like this for a long time
<moetunes> Biseksual: follow that
<DryGrain> Jimi_Neutral, 'sudo'
<Biseksual> moetunes: perhaps for over 3 years
<Biseksual> moetunes: i hate gui, i just want a dark screen, with a cursor
<Biseksual> of course im joking but
<Biseksual> i just like the aesthetic feel
<moetunes> heh
<Biseksual> knock down memory usage by 75% ???? !
<VirusTB> how do i get Flash on a 64 bit systm:???????
<jrib> MACscr_lappy: does ati have its own tool to configure monitors?  Does the default tool in gnome's menu not work?  In any case, you can create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you really want to without turning off X.  Just restart X when you are done.
<MACscr_lappy> jrib: sorry, forgot to reference you. I have radeon 3200 and radeon 4850
<VirusTB> the .deb file is a 32 bt fro adobe :S
<vyoman> eclipse crashes on startup nothing in the log files, nothing has changed on the machine other than the proposed updates, are the other Java developers with this problem?
<Jimi_Neutral> DryGrain, im trying to drag and drop
<jrib> !flash | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<moetunes> Biseksual: 50mb mem used just after booting on the lappy
<Jimi_Neutral> DryGrain, so i need to give permissions and then use the gui again
<DryGrain> Jimi_Neutral, open a terminal
<DryGrain> Jimi_Neutral, sudo cp /home/file /media/disk/
<moetunes> jrib: VirusTB wanted 64bit flash
<jrib> moetunes: I saw
<moetunes> k
<Jimi_Neutral> DryGrain, ok ty
<Mokee269> VirusTB omg.. when  Installed i did that and now i forgot.. the fact is .. i need to reinstall
<Mokee269> and each module, driver, program i do .set up i add to a script file and so i cremembr all the little things linux always has ;p
<Jimi_Neutral> DryGrain, ah i need to move not copy as the main disk is not very big
<VirusTB> jrib,  for 64bit system :S
<Mokee269> VirusTB, hmm I installed
<DryGrain> okay
<VirusTB> moetunes,  yes for a 64 bit system :(
<DryGrain> Jimi_Neutral, sudo mv /home/file /media/disk/
<DryGrain> :)
<jrib> VirusTB: yes, did you read the link ubottu gave you...?
<Mokee269> stop going :( it aint that crap.. it will work fine VirusTB
<Jimi_Neutral> DryGrain, ty :O)
<moetunes> flash64 | VirusTB
<moetunes> !flash64 | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<bicyclerepairman> hmm, seems the ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work,
<VirusTB> jrib,  yes i cvant get "adobe-flashplugin" installed with "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin"
<bicyclerepairman> nor can I get to a console by ctrl+alt+F1
<Peddy> What is the difference between "notification area" and "indicator applet" in Lucid? some icons (volume, bluetooth) are displayed twice. Is there a way to fix this?
<jrib> VirusTB: is that what the wiki says to do?
<bicyclerepairman> ont he 10.04 LiveCD
<VirusTB> moetunes,  :D that link looks better
<Jimi_Neutral> DryGrain, failed to preserve ownership
<onetinsoldier> bicyclerepairman: you should be able to get to a virtual console with ctrl+alt+f1, but maybe not on livecd
<Jimi_Neutral> DryGrain, operation not permitted
<jrib> VirusTB: the first page is better really...
<DryGrain> did you 'sudo'?
<Jimi_Neutral> DryGrain, some of the contents did not copy
<Linuxrevolution> hi all
<Jimi_Neutral> DryGrain, yeah i did
<bicyclerepairman> so is there a way to disable X when  I boot it?
<Linuxrevolution> please tell me whats this http://pastebin.ws/e09yme
<coz_> #ubuntu-dev
<DryGrain> hrm
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: so /media/disk is a non-unix filesystem like ntfs?
<coz_> darn
<DryGrain> ah
<DryGrain> FAT is the middle ground
<VirusTB> jrib, moetunes  ok forgot to install restricted extrea's
<moetunes> heh
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, i cant actually see
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, oh FAT32
 * cori__AWAY is away: off
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: so unix-permissions, max 4GB filesize
<jrib> !away > cori__AWAY
<ubottu> cori__AWAY, please see my private message
<llutz> no unix-permissions*
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, its 321.9gb
<Jimi_Neutral> lluts231.9 GB sorry
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: split it in 4GB-slices
<Linuxrevolution> any idea?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, whys that?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, i thought ubuntu recognised up to 250GB
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: fat32/vfat has a filsize-maximum of 4GB
<Linuxrevolution> http://pastebin.ws/e09yme
<DryGrain> or reformat your external hd
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: filesize, not partition
<DryGrain> with a different fs
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, doh, i will fomat it, there is nothing on it yet....what shall I format it to?
<DryGrain> the fat32 filesystem on /media/disk
<coz_> hey guys... for a few years now  ubuntu has had a bug that when bootint always drops to busy box with scsi drives and the only solution ...so far is a rediculous rootdelay-= 40   any other suggestions?
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: unix-fs or ntfs if you need windows to read/write it
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, ok ty brb
<DryGrain> ext4?
<Lantizia> Does anyone know where I can find a repository (or the .deb files) for a 64-bit build of Thunderbird 3?  (and no I don't mean Shredder, something with the Thunderbird name/logo please) ?
<d3vil____> hi everybody..
<Lantizia> Kind of like the firefox-stable-ppa
<d3vil____>  goodmorning..
<Linuxrevolution> guys! please look at this error: http://pastebin.ws/e09yme
<Linuxrevolution> Lantizia: use ubuntu tweak
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, ntfs is greyed out
<Lantizia> Linuxrevolution, I already do - what about it?
<Linuxrevolution> Lantizia: you can check TB rep in ubuntu tweak
<Lantizia> Linuxrevolution, and which rep is that? have a link?
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: install ntfsprogs   or better create fs from windows
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, its not an external
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, its in the box
<VirusTB> Blehh i have no audio on my Ubuntu machine :(
<Linuxrevolution> Lantizia: if you download TB by ubuntu tweak
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: install ntfsprogs  then
<Lantizia> Linuxrevolution, are you stuck in a loop or something?
<Linuxrevolution> Lantizia: it will install the latest version and will update it (always)
<Linuxrevolution> Lantizia: do you have ubuntu tweak installed?
<Lantizia> Linuxrevolution, ubuntu tweak will have to enable a repo somewhere, so which one?
<FACED> Hey were TPB's servers in Germany taken or just threatened to be prosecuted if they were connected?
<Linuxrevolution> Lantizia: in application center, email . just install TB
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, ok installed, what do i do with it
<Lantizia> Linuxrevolution, look - you have no answers... or you'd have told me by now
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: it should contain mkfs.ntfs to "format" your drive
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, lost now
<Linuxrevolution> Lantizia: :-/ u dont have to add a rep for TB in source!!!
<Linuxrevolution> Lantizia: when u install it it will be update why do u want a repo for TB???
<phu> hi
<phu> i have some problem with hard disk
<slide> Is there any way to make it so ubuntu will know the computer host names from samba and use them for their ips? so when sshing to my server i can use its samba name instead of its ip?
<phu> i can't use second hard disk in ubuntu
<Linuxrevolution> Lantizia: there is a DAILY repo for mozilla but you have to update youe system everyday!!
<moetunes> slide: add them in /etc/hosts
<Linuxrevolution> Lantizia: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa here
<VirusTB> jrib, moetunes  ok youtube works now :P.. but it plays like a madman! (plays super fast in Fastfoward!)
<slide> moetunes, but that wont work is another computer comes online, i think im looking for WINS, or WINBIND, not sure yet
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, so what do i do now, any idea?
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: read "man mkfs.ntfs"
<johnguk> anybody know how to get Thunderbird 3 to recognise my already existing profile folder in Ubuntu 10.04?
<moetunes> slide: heh I use static ips on the lan here so that sort of thing is easier
<johnguk> I've used the profile manager but it still keeps asking me to create a new one
<lapion> hello
<lapion> At a certain moment during the ubuntu install procedure a skip button appears, however nowhere does the installer inform as to what the button would skip
<wildbat> anyone have a idea how to get stumpwn in 10.04?
<hidder>  hellokity
<enriq> hello. I have a machine here ubuntu 10.04 (fresh install) with 8Gb of ram. The resources indicate 6+Gb of ram in use, and 1.8Gb swap in use, however there is no reason for this to be so (other machines with the same load use much less memory). Moreover it I add the processes by memory it does not take that much memory. Something is going on that I don't understand... any clue?
<lapion> Maybe it would be handy to add some text to the skip button besides skip
<hidder>  hellokity haha
<papul> hi. i want to know if i could apt-get and install in my home dir without having root priviledges
<jrib> papul: no
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, well thats odd, i just deleted the partitions, made it into two fat32 partitions again then right clicked and the ntfs option is there now....odd
<Str82DHeaD> Hi all ! I have a RAID5 server and during booting it says "cannot find "/dev/mapper/raid_name". So it can't boot /  ... Somebody said it was because my kernel is compiled without default raid support.
<Str82DHeaD> How do I fix that?
<papul> jrib: but i will be installing it in my home dir? so i have write access
<Str82DHeaD> in live CD i can see all 3 disks
<jrib> papul: what is "it" in your sentence?
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: gparted or what are you using? it needed ntfsprogs
<lapion> Str82DHeaD, rebuild the boot-image
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, so basically i should have just restarted gparted after installing ntfsprogs lol
<papul> jrib: packages
<Str82DHeaD> how to do that when I can't even boot into OS
<Peddy> I pressed alt+f2 and typed "free the fish" and a fish appeared :( how do I get rid of this fish!?
<Str82DHeaD> lapion,
<hyatt> hi is anybody else using ubuntu on a macbook pro? my problem is i added the mactel repositories and installed the custom modules for the touchpad. nevertheless when i place my thumb on the lower part of the touchpad and try to move the pointer with my other fingers, it still recognizes this as "2 fingers on touchpad -> scroll" any1 knows how to fix that? another problem is that if i touch the pad with my palm then it simulates a click, s
<hyatt> like the palm detection doesn't work, any pointers? thx
<jrib> papul: apt isn't meant for installing to /home and the location it installs to isn't easily changed
<Str82DHeaD> lapion,  how to do that when I can't even boot into OS
<Peddy> I tried clicking on the fish and he swims away but reappears, linux is too powerful
<papul> jrib: ok seems like compiling with prefix is my only option then
<jrib> papul: why can't you use apt the normal way? And what are you installing?
<papul> jrib: i have a remote shell and want to install a package in my home dir
<lapion> Str82DHeaD, boot in rescue mode..
<nameless`> hi
<lapion> Str82DHeaD, from the dvd
<jrib> papul: yeah, just build it then
<nameless`> does anyone knows what is the character ^@ and ^M ?
<nameless`> i think ^M is return but i have no idea about ^@
<jrib> nameless`: context?
<lapion> ^M is Enter
<papul> jrib: ok thanks for the help :)
<ct529> hi everybody .... I have the following error on some compilation GLX extension missing on server
<Str82DHeaD> lapion, any chance to loose any data?
<nameless`> jrib very weird issues...
<ct529> I am using lucid 1004 64 bit with nvidia quadro 1600 M
<ct529> using the nvidia-current driver
<ct529> what is supposed to provide the glx header?
<arand> Peddy: Nothing to do, once the fish is free you have to reinstall :þ  Nah, a simple "killall gnome-panel" (it should respawn) might do it?
<lapion> Str82DHeaD, as long as you don't start installing
<melrokz> Hi. In Lucid, I'll have to double-click twice to open an NTFS drive, that I automounted using /etc/fstab. Double-clicking it once should open it, right?
<lapion> Str82DHeaD,  that's why it's called rescue
<Str82DHeaD> lapion, just rebuilding to defaults ?
<lapion> melrokz, depends on what options you set in fstab
<ct529> if I run glxinfo I get a segmentation fault with Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<nameless`> jrib using ubuntu 9.10, i made a C program that printf some text, something like printf("hello\n"); i compiled it and it worked well, but when i redirected the flow to a file like " ./program > file.log" the file was empty ! i tried replacing the printf by a write(1, "hello\n", 7) and it worked, but now i have each line beginning with ^@ and ending with ^M, when i cat this file it's ok, but if i open with gedit it's only weird cha
<nameless`> racter
<melrokz> defaults 0 0
<lapion> Str82DHeaD, you have to rebuild the initramfs only
<squarrel> can anyone tell me how to set firestarter to accept incoming connections via port 80?
<lapion> Str82DHeaD, and make sure md/raid drivers are loaded
<jrib> squarrel: did you tell it not to?
<melrokz> and the ntfs-3g driver.
<squarrel> jrib I did not tell it anything. I juts started it.
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, taking an awful long time to move it over....the HDD is on though.
<jrib> squarrel: ah, does it come with some default rules then?
<Str82DHeaD> lapion, sorry for the noob question, how do I rebuild only initramfs ?
<squarrel> jrib it has some settings, yes
<lapion> just remember that ntfs-3g userspace driver is really SLOW, whenever possible try using kernelspace ntfs driver
<jrib> squarrel: I see.  Well explore the gui, it should be fairly straightforward.  By default no rules are set in the firewall, but I guess firestarter creates some
<squarrel> jrib I've been studying it for a while. the only thing I see could make a difference is to
<melrokz> oh! what's the other differences? Just typing ntfs instead of ntfs-3g will do ?
<squarrel> change the "Do not log entry for following:"
<squarrel> and than "Hosts:" and "Ports"
<phu> I have a problem with my second hard disk. I can use it in windows, but not in linux.
<jrib> squarrel: don't you want to "add a rule"?
<squarrel> yes, but don't know how
<jrib> squarrel: http://firestarter.sourceforge.net/manual/rules.php seems like there's a "Rules" menu
<MACscr_lappy> how do i autogenerate an xorg.conf? I was told i just needed to run: Xorg -configure. But thats not getting me anywhere
<boromide> Could someone help me with my laptops install of lucid please? As far as I can tell everything is fine untill "checking battery state" or after since gdm and dbus won't start.
<lapion> melrokz, most probably..
<johnguk> does anyone know how to get thunderbird 3 to recognise my existing profile?
<boromide> I also have the error: ureadahead-other main process (758) terminated with status 4
<boromide> Same again for 763
<squarrel> jrib found, it's ok now, thanks
<boromide> Dbus pre-start process (764) terminated with status 1
<pandabbl> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<pandabbl> tasksel isn't working
<Str82DHeaD> lapion, thanks for navigation
<_-XPERT-_> Hi any route add experts here?
<Str82DHeaD> i'll continue on my own
<Str82DHeaD> lapion, thanks a lot
<lapion> melrokz, I have sometime ago stopped using  ntfs in favor of ext4fs.. main reason: speed, secondary reason, fsck for ntfs can get so complicated that not even windows chkdsk can fix ntfs, and I have had to run ntfs-fsck multiple times before chkdsk would even do anything,.. I had to dump all data and redownload
<langtung> I have a problem with my second hard disk. I can use it in windows, but not in linux.
<lapion> Str82DHeaD, laze as I am I usually simply reinstall the linux-image
<_-XPERT-_> Langtung wich fs?
<Rmorgan> are there any ubuntu learning materials?
<_-XPERT-_> No Route Add knollege here
<langtung> fs? I do't understand
<_-XPERT-_> File System
<Rmorgan> file system...
<jrib> Rmorgan: help.ubuntu.com and the manual
<jrib> !manual | Rmorgan
<ubottu> Rmorgan: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Str82DHeaD> lapion, and there's no danger of destroying data?
<MACscr_lappy> how do i kill X without it being restarted again?
<llutz> _-XPERT-_: help to be found in "man route", "man ip"
<langtung> I use ubuntu 10.04
<jrib> MACscr_lappy: didn't we just have this conversation? :P
<_-XPERT-_> crtl + alt + backspace
<lapion> Str82DHeaD, at what step are youi afraid you would lose data ?
<pandabbl> ^that restarts x
<boromide> I think that was disabled in lucid xpert
<_-XPERT-_> llutz: i know how to set route add but get No Such Process
<Str82DHeaD> rebuilding the kernel
<boromide> service gdm stop
<basilbear> I've installed libCurl 7.20 from a tar download - how do I remove it, as it doesn't appear in my package manager?
<Str82DHeaD> lapion,  rebuilding the kernel
<pandabbl> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<langtung> -xpert-: how to show file system
<pandabbl> i've done everything to my knowledhe
<_-XPERT-_> cfdisk /dev/sd?
<lapion> Str82DHeaD, it's called reinstalling the kernel, and the initrd which is a ramdisk that is loaded before the system get's started up gets rebuild..
<pandabbl> how come tasksel gives me this error when i try and install lamp?
<_-XPERT-_>  where SD is your disk number
<_-XPERT-_> But under windows you can see if it is Fat or NTFS
<_-XPERT-_> sorry sd? where ? is 1 or 2 or so
<melrokz> How to make an fstab entry for my ntfs partition /dev/sdb2?
<langtung> it show  FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<langtung> my second hard disk is ntfs
<llutz> _-XPERT-_: try using "ip route ..." these days. it also gives clearer errors when failing
<g3t1> Can anyone help me with empathy 2.30.1? Cant get A/V to work.
<moetunes> !ntfs | melrokz
<ubottu> melrokz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<_-XPERT-_> Do you have cifs support?
<coz_> g3t1,  I cant help  because I have never played with empathy... I hope someone here  has experience with it
<_-XPERT-_> llutz: Ok will try now
<langtung> what does cifs mean
<icedwater> Anyone has experience with mini.iso? I put X on it, after installing the server kernel. But now calling xclock or seamonkey keeps X so busy that I have to restart the computer. Can't even switch consoles..
<llutz> langtung: cifs (former smbfs) is a windows-network protocoll used for shares
<g3t1> coz_: What do you use for A/V?
<lapion> !cifs | langtung
<coz_> g3t1,  well I am really bad with abbreviations :)  A/V?
<vic20gmr[karmic]> audio/visual?
<coz_> g3t1, I also just woke up lol
<moetunes> icedwater: how did you put X on it? - install the server and a window manager?
<g3t1> coz_: audio/video....webcam and mic  =)
<langtung> it show bash: !cifs: event not found
<vic20gmr[karmic]> heh
<coz_> g3t1,   ah   duh I should have known that :)  I dont... I didnt even test my webcam onlucid since it was beta   hope that wasnt screwed up :)
<icedwater> Nope, just xserver-xorg, then xorg once I realised the first package didn't have a server... then I put one command to start xterm in the background in my .X11rc.
<Str82DHeaD> lapion, thanks dude!
<MACscr_lappy> is there an easy way to update my kernel to 2.6.34?
<viliny__> MacGyverNL_: yes
<moetunes> icedwater: you need a window manger
<moetunes> s/manger/manager
<viliny__> MACscr_lappy: * yes
<icedwater> Hmm.
<_-XPERT-_> langtung: do "dmesg | grep sd" look for the disk and then do cfdisk /dev/disk where disk is the one you need
<MACscr_lappy> viliny__: i guess i was more looking for tips on that =P
<icedwater> OK, let me try... twm or something.
<icedwater> Can't you start xclock without a window manager?
<arand> langtung: The !factoid|nick is simply a thing to trigger bot information in the channel here.
<g3t1> coz_: Ok  =) I can get my webcam to work in skype but not my mic. But my mic works when I use "audiorecording"
<moetunes> icedwater: if you start them from terminal you should see why they are having issues
<g3t1> coz_: And in empathy nothing works.
<Take0n> where can I find grub's menu.lst file to edit it?
<coz_> g3t1,  mm  well since it works with other applications then I would guess it is empathy yes?
<alket> g3t1 it sounds crazy but it didn't work for me too, but when i changed the port from front to back it worket
<johnguk> never mind I fixed it
<alket> g3t1 i hope you understood
<arand> Take0n: If you have grub2, it's /etc/default/grub nowadays
<langtung> my second disk'status is sda: unknown partition table
<g3t1> alket: please explain.
<Take0n> arand, I am not sure.. I have lucid though
<icedwater> moetunes: I tried that, it covered the terminal.
<g3t1> coz_: yeah...guess so. Its anoying that they wont work at the same time.
<icedwater> moetunes: I'm going to see if I can toss it into another corner... be back soon.
<alket> g3ti where did you plug your mic cable ?
<_-XPERT-_> langtung: do you have any info on the disk like a partition and so on?
<coz_> g3t1,  no doubt  and I really dont use any other application  like pidgin either so I really cant offer any troubleshooting for this
<alket> g3t1 in front or back of your pc ?
<tripelb> WOW. make openoffice start fast - http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28209/How_to_make_OpenOffice_run_faster_in_Ubuntu
<icedwater> Hmm, odd. It seems to be behaving now.
<arand> Take0n: Then you do (grub2 was introduced in 9.10, and it's harder to edit things directly, though http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html has a reasonable guide, along with the ubuntu wiki for grub2).
<g3t1> alket: I use built in webcam and mic.
<icedwater> I installed aewm, but it shouldn't start until I restart X, or does it already start after installation?
<alket> g3t1, if you use pidgin you can install sudo apt-get install pidgin
<_-XPERT-_> langtung: Under windows wich file system is it?
<Take0n> thank you arand
<alket> g3t1 sorry pidgin-skype
<langtung> ntfs
<_-XPERT-_> langtung: If it is NTFS then follow ibnstructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<AhmedBH> Hi, Anyone knows how do i close evolution mail from windows list from the panel and gets notification of a new incoming mail ?
<karthik_> while starting the vmware  .. i m getting error unable to load /dev/vmmon   .. any ideas ???
<dtamborelli> hi, does gnome terminal load .profile files?
<_-XPERT-_> llutz: ip route add also gives me "No Such Process"
<g3t1> alket: I have skype and my webcam works fine with skype but not my mic.
<llutz> _-XPERT-_: then check the IPs you used
<julikoko> hi peeps
<alket> g3t1 do you use PIDGIN for MSN or Google or Yahoo ?
<AhmedBH> llutz: Hi, Do you knows how do i close evolution mail from windows list from the panel and gets notification of a new incoming mail ?
<julikoko> heard weve got later versions of Ubuntu
<julikoko> apart from karmic?
<desktop-newbie>  i installed Lucid  on a Compaq 6820s laptop and after the install the screen flickers constantly on both graphical and console mode. the flickering makes the screen almost unreadable! can anyone help me?
<AhmedBH> julikoko: Peeps ? haha i am not WWE's Christain
<_-XPERT-_> llutz: Ì use 10.10.10.10 as default gateway and want to add a route to 212.241.52.10 thru 10.20.10.10 wich can be reached thru 10.10.10.10
<AhmedBH> 's peep
<karrot> can anyone tell me why i try to sshfs the mount i get has these permissions
<karrot> d????????? ? ?    ?        ?                ? TEST
<alket> g3t1 if you use pidgin for MSN ... you can use for skype too just by installing from terminal: sudo apt-get install pidgin-skype
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: hi
<_-XPERT-_> langtung: And does this help?
<rumpsy> got a problem
<langtung> I am doing it
<_-XPERT-_> llutz: Somehow i cant add a route wich uses a different gateway
<maxagaz> php doesn't work anymore on my computer, can someone help me to debug ?
<ribot> hey
<jrib> maxagaz: define "doesn't work"
<ribot> my computer went down, and now i cant reach it anymore..i can ping it, but it doesnt respond to ssh
<rumpsy> i tired to install flashplugin from adobe webite, its a .deb package it went wrong, and my apt-get is not working
<rumpsy> even i tried apt-get -g install
<rumpsy> even i tried apt-get -f install
<rumpsy> Now i can't able to install any package
<maxagaz> jrib, all what's between <?php echo "foo"; ?> is not shown in my browser
<jrib> !lamp > maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz, please see my private message
<jrib> maxagaz: follow the troubleshooting steps there first
<g3t1> alket: ok, nice
<_-XPERT-_> llutz: Going for lunch back in 30 or so thnx
<MACscr_lappy> is KMS enabled by default with ubuntu 10.4? Heck, i dont even know how to check
<g3t1> alkit: Will webcam work with pidgin/skype?
<arand> MACscr_lappy: You can get mainline build of kernel for ubuntu...
<arand> !mainline | MACscr_lappy
<g3t1> alket: Will webcam work with pidgin/skype?
<rumpsy> !broken
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<arand> MACscr_lappy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<langtung> -XPERT-: it doesn't work
<rumpsy> arand: did you see my problem
<Luija1006> hello people I need help: After upgrading with Kpackage kit now I cannot print, it tosses and error when printing: "Error while printing", no details are shown, solution?
<overrider_> Hossa, using Ubuntu 10.04 i cannot find a /boot/grub/menu.lst, id like to change my boot settings to be more verbose. Am i looking in the wrong place? Thanks
<MACscr_lappy> wth, google isnt working for me right now
<arand> rumpsy: Hmm, no, think you might have spoken to another person?
<julikoko> AhmedBH: i dont understand you
<rumpsy> arand: i asked generaly
<rumpsy> arand: what can i do now, that was my problem
<rumpsy> arand: i tried to install flashplugin.deb directly and it made some problem
<rumpsy> arand: now i can't to install any of the single package
<s3r3n1t7> rumpsy, "some problem" isn't specific.
<arand> rumpsy: Hmm, it would be helpful if you posted the errors given in a pastebin and link it here, people are more likely to figure things out if there are some indicative error messages
<rumpsy> arand: okay, i paste bin it
<wildbat> anyone have a idea how to get stumpwn work in 10.04??
<arand> !doesntwork | wildbat
<ubottu> wildbat: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<wildbat> arand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/435445/
<alket> how can I edit PDF file ? Sure not with OpenOffice
<erUSUL> !info pdefedit
<ubottu> Package pdefedit does not exist in lucid
<erUSUL> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (lucid), package size 2049 kB, installed size 6976 kB
<Luija1006> hello people I need help: After upgrading with Kpackage kit now I cannot print, it tosses and error when printing: "Error while printing", no details are shown, solution?
<lapion> Str82DHeaD, you won't be rebuilding the kernel, reinstaslling the kernel rebuilds the initramfs, which is a file containing a ramdisk file that gets loaded at the startup of the system,
<arand> wildbat: No definite solution, but an helpful bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=565522
<avg_guy> is there a way to make the extra pane in nautilus default?
<avg_guy> I also was wondering about changing the gdm in 10.04?
<morphix> probably not a good place to ask but.. does anyone know if its possible to put a if/else statement in a variable for bash scripting?
<morphix> eg. whatever the output from the if/else statement returns is variable A
<jrib> morphix: #bash
<arand> avg_guy: No, and no, pretty much. new gdm has nor reimplemented theming, and the split view was disabled as a startup default by upstream nautilus developes, some tips on how to change gdm: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<Guest55024> 好多人阿
<test1_> how do I remove the main gnome-menu item which is appearing only for the root
<test1_> ?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I recently installed Ubuntu 10.04 in my laptop having nVidia integrated graphics controller.
<raddy> Within couple of reboots and usage, my Laptop's nVidia GPU went kaput.
<raddy> I hope the latest nouveau  driver rendered my Integrated nVidia graphics useless
<raddy> It costed me Rs 4000 to replace it.
<raddy> Now i am afraid to test Ubuntu once again. :(
<test1_> hello....
<arand> raddy: Have you written a good bug report on nouveau in order that it may get fixed?
<anodesni> what is Rs 4000?
<red> Id like to installa additional color themes to gedit
<red> I found this site http://github.com/mig/gedit-themes
<red> but the xml files won't install when I click add in gedits color panel
<anodesni> raddy, just use proprietary then
<rocket16> Friends, can x86 Ubuntu version be installed on 64 bit? (Just wondering)
<bazhang> rocket16, sure
<raddy> anodesni : How to skip the nouveau driver.
<anodesni> raddy, maybe alternate install cd
<rocket16> bazhang: Thanks for the reply, friend. But won't there be any problem? I mean, isn't there a specialized version for 64 bit?
<erUSUL> rocket16: 64 bit cpu's are backwards compatible with 32 bit software
<bazhang> rocket16, how much ram do you have? if 4GB then you can use the generic-pae kernel to get all of it in 32bit
<rocket16> erUSUL: Ah, thanks.
<bazhang> rocket16, sure, the amd64
<arand> raddy: rdblacklist=nouveau (or) modeset=off ?
<erUSUL> rocket16: so you can install 32 bit soft in a 64 bit cpu but obviously not the other way around
<rocket16> bazhang: Actually, my friend has the problem. He has 1 GB
<ddr-> ls
<bazhang> rocket16, then he can use the smp kernel
<wild_oscar> out of curiosity: do you have any idea why the update manager's icon is not present even though there are updates available and I have the notification area in the panel?
<rocket16> bazhang: Ah, thanks for the help. I think both can run then.
<raddy> but 4k can't be recovered :(
<bazhang> rocket16, no problem :)
<MACscr_lappy> uh, how do i edit grub permantenly? i have no grub.conf or menu.1st
<erUSUL> !grub2 | MACscr_lappy
<ubottu> MACscr_lappy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bazhang> MACscr_lappy, grub2? check the grub2 wiki yet? ^^
<Jank> hi
<Jank>  :)
<Ecsi> hi all
<Ecsi> pls help
<bazhang> Ecsi, then ask a question
<Ecsi> i have sgh-z810 mobile broadband modem , but not work
<Luija1006> hello people I need help: After upgrading with Kpackage kit now I cannot print, it tosses and error when printing: "Error while printing", no details are shown, solution?
<MACscr_lappy> wth, grub2 is way over complicated
<rocket16> Ecsi: Is the Modem being detected?
<Ecsi> no m not detecting
<rocket16> Ecsi: Did you try Gnome-ppp?
<Jank> à ÿ ðóññêèé :p
<erUSUL> MACscr_lappy: debian has a earned fame of overengeeniering configuration files schemes ;)
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ecsi> no , but i have installed usb-modeswitch package and in the ubuntu 9.10 great work , but ubuntu 10.04 not work
<didiermah_> Bonjour
<MACscr_lappy> erUSUL: almost makes me miss centos
<erUSUL> MACscr_lappy: to each its own; they say
<Jank> !ri
<Jank> y!ru
<Jank> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> Jank, /join #ubuntu-ru
<didiermah_> Bonjour
<bazhang> didiermah_, english here, french in #ubuntu-fr
<zahran> help pleas. cannot detect usb hard disk ubuntu 9.10
<Bel> Bonjour
<arand> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Soyo> !fr
<zahran> help please. cannot detect hard disk. ubuntu 9.10
<Ecsi> any ideas ?
<Bel> Im journalist and i search hacker for my magazine
<rocket16> Ecsi: Certain Modems are best detected using Gnome-ppp. If you are eager to install, use "sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp" (without quotes) in Terminal.
<tv-freak> How to undo a change in gnome-keybinding-properties: I tried to add an item but now accidentally my delete-key does not work any more.
<wild_oscar> out of curiosity: do you have any idea why the update manager's icon is not present even though there are updates available and I have the notification area in the panel?
<rocket16> One thing about Ubuntu friends. A new manual named "Getting started with Ubuntu" has been released, (A free PDF) which I found out a few days ago on Web. Most of the users here might know, still if anyone isn't aware, he/she can find it at http://ubuntu-manual.org/ (Sorry for the offtopic announcement, but since it is among Ubuntu support category, so thought of spreading the word). [Disclaimer: This is certainly not an Advertisement].
<qtapestry> Q: Where are the user files stored for the program Empathy?
<_-XPERT-_> does anyone know about route add problems?
<bejames> wild_oscar, no idea but I notice that update-manager is one of the things being updated on my system.maybe it's a bug and has been fixed
<zahran> help please. cannot detect usb hard disk . ubuntu 9.10
<rocket16> zahran: Is the Drive formatted property?
<zahran> formatted properly . can detect in windows
<Lantizia> zahran, is it exFAT ?
<zahran> it FAT32 (format from windows)
<Lantizia> ok because Linux can't do exFAT thats why I checked
<rocket16> zahran: You need to check out the Disk Utility, from System->Administration->Disk Utility. There, see whether it is shown or not. And, you might need to make it FAT there. Make sure you have backed up all Data on Windows, and then reformat it to FAT on Linux. Then it will work.
<zahran> rocket16 : did not show in disk utility
<Artiom_Fiodorov> help! computer won't start up with a usb dongle
<_-XPERT-_> Artiom_Fiodorov: Set your BIOS to boot from USB
<dotblank> Artiom_Fiodorov, it most likely has to do with your boot order in the bios
<Artiom_Fiodorov> no ubuntu spash screen start up
<Artiom_Fiodorov> and then it dies
<Artiom_Fiodorov> witout a dongle it boots up
<dotblank> if you place in a mass storage devce sometimes depending on the port and other factors it can change the boot order
<_-XPERT-_> Artiom_Fiodorov: How sure are ya that your USB dongle is bootable
<blue_anna> anyone know how I can get the version of glade here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXpwC1o5AcI ? I installed glade-gnome but it doesnt look near as sweet as this version
<rocket16> zahran: Then, did you try keeping it plugged from Startup? It might show up then.
<Artiom_Fiodorov> it's a wifi dongle
<Artiom_Fiodorov> i am not booting from it..
<zahran> rocket16 . ok . reboot now
<iguanna> hi all
<Artiom_Fiodorov> how do I view what causes kernel to die
<Artiom_Fiodorov> at the start up?
<iguanna> someone could help me to setup a hotmail account in evolution?
<blue_anna> Artiom_Fiodorov: itll be in dmesg
<CaBa> hi
<Artiom_Fiodorov> sorry could you elaborate? /etc/..?
<CaBa> hi
<CaBa> is this standard on ubuntu 10.4?
<blue_anna> hey Caba, you can just jump right in with a question ::)
<CaBa> # ls -ld /tmp
<CaBa> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2010-05-17 14:52 /tmp
<blue_anna> caba you mean is /tmp a standard feature ? yes .. of all unixes
<CaBa> blue_anna: no... those totally useless permissions
<rocket16> For maintaining a Music Collection, which is better? Exaile or Rhythymbox?
<blue_anna> CaBa: no that does look funny :P
<blue_anna> CaBa: should be ugo+rw
<blue_anna> with go+x and a special flag
<blue_anna> **ug+x
<avg_guy> rocket16,  to each his or her own
<avg_guy> rocket16,  but i like exaile
<blue_anna> CaBa: that looks like root's permissions
<rocket16> avg_guy: Thanks. Still, I heard that Exaile is a bit better. Let me try it once, :)
<CaBa> blue_anna: ya, i know how those permissions *should* look like - the sticky bit is missing as well
<CaBa> blue_anna:  i am just wondering why they look like they do
<CaBa> blue_anna: its a fresh install of 8.04 dist-upgraded to 10.4
<DrKenobi> Hi! I'm planning to request a mentor at the BugSquad Mentorship Program, but they ask me to have a wiki. Whats that? Where I get it?
<blue_anna> CaBa: if I had to guess, some bad package did a "chmod --reference=/ /tmp"
<administrator_> hi
<ribot> hi administrator_ pleas help me
<masterkorp> hello
<masterkorp> i have an asus k50ij
<masterkorp> and the num lock stoped working
<masterkorp> since i updated to lucid
<_-XPERT-_> does anyone know about route add problems?
<_-XPERT-_> and yes man was red
<masterkorp> i have already changed the to asus-laptop in the keyboerd prefereneces
<masterkorp> any help?
<akashv> _-XPERT-_: whats the problem?
<tv-freak1> Rebooting gave me back my delete-key.
<blue_anna> CaBa: chmod ugo+x /tmp && chmod +t /tmp should fix it
<_-XPERT-_> akashv: i cant create a route to a different gateway
<masterkorp> tv-freak1: my problem is with the num lock key
<Nece228> hi, should i buy core 2 duo or phenom x2 ?
<lalla> where do i find: http://i.cbsi.com.au/story_media/339299234/ubuntu-910-karmic-koala_1.jpg image on ubuntu cd?
<rocket16> How to enable Visualization in Exaile? For Songs?
<_-XPERT-_> creating route thru my default gw is no problem but wen i choose anothe it tells me no such process
<mousty> Hi @ll, I am beginner with Ubuntu 10.04 and I want boot to text mode, where I can start GUI with X command. How I set this please? Sorry for mi english...
<sanousy> hi ubunu-ers :)
<akashv> _-XPERT-_: what command did you use?
<masterkorp> i i have alredy tried to reboot
<jrib> mousty: yo don't want gdm to start by default?
<caac> hi, where in gconf-editor can i find the settings to change the Date format?
<blue_anna> anyone know how I can get the version of glade here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXpwC1o5AcI ? I installed glade-gnome but it doesnt look near as sweet as this version
<mousty> jrib >> yes
<masterkorp> any help?
<_-XPERT-_> akashv: route add host gw gateway
<_-XPERT-_> akashv: ip route gives same issue
<jrib> mousty: add "never" as a condition for gdm to start in /etc/init/gdm.conf
<lalla> where do i find: http://i.cbsi.com.au/story_media/339299234/ubuntu-910-karmic-koala_1.jpg image on ubuntu cd?
<blue_anna> jrib: tough condition to fill :)
<mousty> jrib >> here I sett a runlevel?
<anna> film
<akashv> _-XPERT-_: try "route add default gw GW dev DEVICE". GW is the ip address of the gateway and DEVICE is the name of the interface
<masterkorp> can anyone now how to activate de numeric keys again?
<jrib> mousty: no.  Why do you want to do this?
<_-XPERT-_> akashv: Default route is present
<blue_anna> masterkorp: the num lock on the numeric pad.. top-left buttom
<leagris> Hello, How do I control/silent output of sound from microphone in gnome-volume-control without disabling recording?
<akashv> _-XPERT-_: are you trying to add another default route?
<blue_anna> masterkorp: there's an option to always toggle that in System->keyboards
<_-XPERT-_> akashv: no i am trying to reach a ip thru another gw wich can be reached thru my default gw
<masterkorp> blue_anna  tried and the light changes
<masterkorp> but dont write
<mousty> jrib >> The graphical environment is geared, I want to learn a text, but so that my PC boot into text mode.
<akashv> _-XPERT-_: alright, just add the "dev DEVICE" argument and it should work
<masterkorp> any help?
<jrib> mousty: you can use the terminal in the graphical environment.  Is that not sufficient for you?
<ondrejk> mousty: check /etc/inittab
<blue_anna> masterkorp: both on and off it doesn't work? then you have the wrong keyboard profile. go to preferences->keyboards and try to manually add your keyboard on the second tab
<masterkorp> i funs as always off
<mousty> ondrejk >> I have no inittab in Ubuntu 10.04
<masterkorp> *funcs
<_-XPERT-_> akashv: Did this also but still No Such Process
<masterkorp> i tried and put in asus laptop and in generic
<ondrejk> mousty: thats weird, switching by ctrl+alt+fn isnt good for you?
<masterkorp> none of that works
<_-XPERT-_>  akashv have to go back in 30 min or so thnx
<mousty> jrib >> i wanted to run the X server with command. Thats all :-)
<jrib> mousty: that's fine.  Do what I said to /etc/init/gdm.conf then
<akashv> _-XPERT-_: paste the output for "netstat -r" in the pastebin
<masterkorp> any suggestion?
<nutz> hi all - i think "zsnes" is not available in 10.04 anymore. is that true? and if so: why?
<iflema> masterkorp has the numpad taken on a second function.... e.g. on a PC holding shift and pressing numlock results in the the numpad switching to moving the mouse cursor......
<ondrejk> mousty: you can run multiple x servers
<mousty> jrib >> in this I can sett this?
<blue_anna> masterkorp: I'd do two things if I were you -- I'd search for your keyboard + ubuntu or + linux or whatever and see if you can find something useful, and I'd try a different keyboard profile, despite the fact that you think you have the correct profile for your keyboard
<jrib> mousty: you can disable gdm from starting by doing what I said, yes...
<ondrejk> mythicalbox: log in normally into graphic, switch to virtual console and write something like startx -- :2
<masterkorp> thnaks
<sanousy> #clear
<masterkorp> is is ths shitf key?
<mousty> jrib >> jj
<ondrejk> mythicalbox: sry, it was for mousty
<masterkorp> how
<masterkorp> ?
<leagris> Ho to workaround this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/463618
<pocoyo> Destine: hi , i'm here.
<mousty> ondrejk >> From GUI to text mode switch can do, but I have it backwards.
<pocoyo> Destine: why are you here?
<masterkorp> iflema how do i change that back to normal? to dont need the shift key?
<mousty> I think that is runlevel 5
<sanousy> I have a question about Android, why I cannot find a copy of it, and why they say it cannot work on Nokia 5800?
<Destine> pocoyo, why can't i?
<LjL> sanousy: try asking in #android (type /join #android). this is #ubuntu
<mousty> I´m going to try this ;-)
<mousty> thanks
<SuperLag> I see that Evolution has a --force-shutdown option... but is there any way to get it to gracefully shut down from a remote login?
<pocoyo> Destine: of course you can. :D here is not have happyaron hahaha.
<sanousy> oops, it is ubuntu!! :D sorry bye.
<ondrejk> SuperLag: what do you mean by remote login?
<iflema> masterkorp im not sure what you mean? repeat the process to undo what i typed earlier.!?
<ondrejk> SuperLag: another user on same machine or via ssh?
<masterkorp> thanks
<SuperLag> ondrejk: I'm working from home, and don't have access to my logged in display session... I've only got ssh access from here.
<masterkorp> need to use always shit key to activate numeric
<happyaron> pocoyo: hey buddy!
<mousty> jrib >> i have removed ( gdm.conf ) ?
<jrib> mousty: no.  That's not what I told you to do ....
<ondrejk> SuperLag: i think --force-shutdown should be fine
 * iflema :)
<ondrejk> or .. wait a sec
<masterkorp> can i send the "write" comand result to an X session?
<Destine> pocoyo, he is here.
<pocoyo> happyaron: 。。。。。。。
<happyaron> pocoyo: what's up?
<karthik> whats the difference between su and su -
<ondrejk> SuperLag: you can send signal to evolution via kill ... i think its stop signal
<SuperLag> ondrejk: Evolution was using a ton of the RAM on the machine. It's nice to see that, since I killed it, the system reclaims that RAM for use.
<Destine> pocoyo, you can not seperate happyaron and i.
<SuperLag> ondrejk: I did the --force-shutdown. I had to specify the --display, and =:0 worked
<SuperLag> ondrejk: my only concern is that I will have hosed my nice setup to the company Exchange server
<SuperLag> ondrejk: hence my desire to close it gracefully
<zahran> rocket16 : can detect usb hard disk when plug in & restart
<pocoyo> Destine: happyaron， i can't stand you!
<zahran> rocket16 : TQVM
<jrib> karthik: - is the same as --login per the man page
<karthik> jrib: I am able to run slapcat if i login as su -  . .. but if i do su it say command not found  .. Any ideas ??
<jrib> karthik: why are you su'ing to root at all?
<rgnr> кто прогами для войпофонии пользуется?
<karthik> jrib: I need to have root access to run slapcat -l command .. thats y
<Pici> !ru | rgnr
<ubottu> rgnr: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<djbeenie> using ubuntu 10.4, having issues with my menus, I have to run gnome-shell --replace and reboot to get my menus to work again
<djbeenie> i have to do this every day
<iguanna> how to use my TV how a second display by a S-video cable?
<NET||abuse> Hey folks, i'm on lucid, but this is a general problem with Network-Manager i've always had.. My apartment has about 20 wifi networks around, my neighbours let me on their network before when i had isp problems, now their network is selected more often than not when i boot, and my own network is very slow to be listed even on Network-Manager?
<NET||abuse> How can i get NM to update the network list a bit more aggressively or on demand?
<jrib> karthik: why not just use sudo?
<karthik> Ya .. I just added myself to sudo .. Just wanted to know why the command worked if its su -  and why it didnt work su .. Just wanted to know ..
<jrib> karthik: you know the first user can sudo by default? The root account is locked by default on ubuntu.  Are you using ubuntu?  Anyway, I imagine your path is different between su and su -
<xsaiddx> hello guys
<rocket16> !hi | xsaiddx
<ubottu> xsaiddx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<karthik> jrib: Ohh.. I m sorry I posted it in the wrong channel .. I m using CentOS.. Very sorry
<xsaiddx> i cant see what the option -b of ls can do
<xsaiddx> can someone tell me please
<bbalajirao> Pidgin not connecting to yahoo chat. any help available?
<rocket16> bbalajirao: Is it Yahoo Japan or simple Yahoo?
<bbalajirao> simple yahoo
<xsaiddx> when i do ls -b
<jrib> xsaiddx: man ls<enter>/-b<enter>
<Pici> xsaiddx: it prints the octal character codes if there is a non-printable character in a file or directory name.
<karthik>  Ohh.. I m sorry I posted it in the wrong channel .. I m using CentOS.. Very sorry
<blue_anna> xsaiddx: why are you doing -b ?
<jrib> karthik: it's ok
<djbeenie> using ubuntu 10.4, having issues with my menus, I have to run gnome-shell --replace and reboot to get my menus to work again, have to do this every day or sometimes twice a day
<xsaiddx> yeah i mean cus english its my third langauge so icudnt et that when i ead in the man
<jrib> xsaiddx: do you understand it now?
<saturn__> 能不能说中文的
<bbalajirao> rocket16: simple yahoo
<saturn__> 有人在吗，中国的
<aion> 94
<jrib> !cn | saturn__
<ubottu> saturn__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xsaiddx> not really : (
<aion> 有
<saturn__> #ubuntu-cn
<aion> 但是不懂英文
<rocket16> I want to set up an Ethernet Connection (using an Ethernet cable) between my Desktop (Windows Vista and Kubuntu) and my Laptop (only Ubuntu). So, is there a guide to setting up such a network between Ubuntu and Vista? (Which is also known as Poor Man's networking, :D Since Idon't have a router here)
<saturn__> 是阿
<aion> 哈哈哈哈哈
<saturn__> 大家说中文吧
<iceroot> saturn__ and aion: stop it
<xsaiddx> blue_anna: just curious to see what it does
<saturn__> 对了，飞信好像用不了了阿
<blue_anna> xsaiddx: I still don't understand why you are looking for ls -b -- english is not the language I use my computer in either, yet I don't need to do that
<rocket16> !cn | aion
<ubottu> aion: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<blue_anna> xsaiddx: ooh
<djbeenie> rocket16, yeah a switch :)
<jrib> xsaiddx: you can have a character that's not like a letter or number in a filename ("nongraphic character").  With -b you can see there is some character there because ls will tell you the octal code for it
<Aman> = =! 中国人去 #ubuntu-cn 频道把.
<aion> qq可以使用
<saturn__> 怎么样去
<aion> 但是不能访问空间
<jrib> saturn__, aion: english only here please
<happyaron> saturn__: /join #ubuntu-cn
<happyaron> aion: see above
<rocket16> djbeenie: Switch to Ubuntu? That is great, but I do wish to make one bwteen Vista and Ubuntu for experimental purposes, :D Any help?
<saturn__> join #ubuntu-cn
<Aman> ／join #ubuntu-cn
<saturn__> 没有用阿
<xsaiddx> jrib: thnaks a non-carachtare like those squares when the encodin its diffent ior not supported right
<rocket16> !cn | aion
<ubottu> aion: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jrib> saturn__: /join #ubuntu-cn
<blue_anna> xsaiddx: save a file like with a character from an encoding different than the encoding you are currently using, .. the filename will have an ? displaying where that character was. if you have two similar words with a different, non-printable character right there, you're not going to be able to tell a difference.
<happyaron> saturn__: /join #ubuntu-cn
<djbeenie> rocket16, no you need a switch to connect the two machines
<blue_anna> xsaiddx: use -b to see the difference
<aion> i konw a little English :)
<happyaron> rocket16, jrib: thanks, I am from #ubuntu-cn
<rocket16> djbeenie: Switch? :( Is that an application? Or simply a hardware switch?
<djbeenie> rocket16, hardware switch
<xsaiddx> blue_anna: okies tnx i get now
<Aman> 在你发信息的窗口发　／join #ubuntu-cn
<rocket16> happyaron: No problem, my pleasure,
<xsaiddx> thanks guys
<xsaiddx> have fun
<xsaiddx> peace out
<happyaron> saturn__: see my PM
<yfk> what's a simple way to put some load on my CPU?
<rocket16> djbeenie: I aleady connected them using Ethernet Ports. But how may I make the network? I already did that a few years back between two XPs, :D
<LjL> !info cpuburn | yfk
<ubottu> yfk: cpuburn (source: cpuburn): a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-39 (lucid), package size 14 kB, installed size 112 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<jrib> yfk: « yes » ?
<blue_anna> yfk cat /dev/zero > /dev/null
<KrisWillis> Hey, I'm currently upgrading my machine to Lucid and at the "Remove obsolete packages" stage it lists dmraid - I'm running Ubuntu from a RAID0 array, if dmraid gets removed, is this likely to break everything?
<djbeenie> rocket16, what do you mean? you have to assign two ips that are on the same subnet so they can talk to each other
<archa> HI. How do i change the screensaver timeout ?
<yfk> LjL, perfect, thank you
<rocket16> djbeenie: Oh, I see. Thanks, but isn't Samba needed to share their files? :(
<djbeenie> rocket16, or you can skip the switch and just use a crossover cable
<saturn__> 说中文阿
<rocket16> djbeenie: Yes, I am simply using that cross-over cable, :) So, is Samba needed?
<yfk> blue_anna, what does that do?
<LjL> yfk: (careful, it really means "burn" - if your cooling system is not quite perfect, that program may indeed cause overheating)
<archa> HI . I am new to ubuntu . I have never used linux befor. I was and am a full time windows user.. How would i change the screensaver timeout ?
<koshari> archa sys > pref >screensaver
<yfk> LjL, I hope I can do it progressively...
<yfk> using sensors
<LjL> !zh | saturn__
<ubottu> saturn__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<archa> koshari, thAnkyou
<djbeenie> rocket16, your question was about networking the two, what is the issue with samba?
<saturn__> daj jia shuo zhong wen
<blue_anna> yfk: not a lot of load actually :P my bad
<Onepamopa> hi all
<saturn__> I am good
<blue_anna> yfk: /dev/zero is a utility device for formatting drives.. like (DON'T DO THIS) dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd3 bs=512
<Onepamopa> I'm using ubuntu server 10.04 lts
<Onepamopa> and I have 2-3 questions
<woolala> and i won't answer
<saturn__> no questions
<Onepamopa> how so?
<blue_anna> yfk: it dumps binary zeros
<saturn__> ni shuo
<yfk> blue_anna, dd is a utility, /dev/zero is a virtual file
<X4me1eoH> hi all, I look russian people, help pls
<LjL> !ru | X4me1eoH
<ubottu> X4me1eoH: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> X4me1eoH, /join #ubuntu-ru
<blue_anna> yfk: no it's an actual file. it's a virtual device :P
<saturn__> USA
<jrib> Onepamopa: you have 0 questions atm. Just ask your question(s) :)
<X4me1eoH> i'm banned =(
<Onepamopa> jrib alright ;)
<bazhang> saturn__, please stop that
<X4me1eoH> any chanell?
<woolala> russia was dead at 90's
<yfk> blue_anna, yeah, makes sense
<saturn__> sorry
<bazhang> X4me1eoH, #ubuntu-irc to discuss
<Onepamopa> I'm wondering, will it be okay to disable swap completely, I use 16 gb ddr3 ecc + 2 xeons
<X4me1eoH> ok, thank
<Onepamopa> and.. as strange as it may sound.... something is writing in the swap ..
<Onepamopa> and I want to avoid that
<Dr_Willis> Onepamopa:  you proberly could. I always leave 512mb of swap on every hd just in case.
<jrib> Onepamopa: it's fine.  Though you could just try changing the value of swappiness too
<Onepamopa> swapness is 0
<Onepamopa> already changed it
<Onepamopa> but it writes anyway ...
<Dr_Willis> Onepamopa:  a year or 3 ago ther ewas a big artical about using swap partitions or not.
<woolala> do you have tmpfs?
<Onepamopa> sysctl vm.swappiness = 0
<Dr_Willis> Onepamopa:  is it really causing an issue?
<Onepamopa> dr_willis I think it does
<Onepamopa> we use java server stuff and... the preformance of the app is terrible
<Onepamopa> when there's something @ the swap
<yfk> LjL, that seems to be really fine. Do you have anything similar for Motherboards?
<woolala> java is much better than flash
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...  Id find that hard to belive. you could always just disable the sawp partition as a test Onepamopa
<LjL> yfk: uhm, no, i don't think
<Onepamopa> woolala Im not talking about web app ;)
<aar> Hi, I've upgraded to Kubuntu 10.04 (from 8.04). I had compiz installed. The 10.04 kde windows manager kept crashing (until I set the windows decoration to plastik) and the system seems to ignore my compiz settings. Is compiz incompatible with the 10.04 kde windows manager? Should I uninstall compiz?
<Onepamopa> it's a gameserver
<yfk> something that would put an effort on my bridges...
<woolala> at least, java won't store any secret data on your hdd
<woolala> flash = spyware
<ActionParsnip> aar: compiz is a window manager
<yfk> LjL, thanks anywayz
<blue_anna> is there a platform like adobe AIR that is completely open source? so like, I can compile it on my powerpc linux box
<ActionParsnip> aar: it replaces kde's default which is kwin
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  not that i have seen/heard of yet.
<aar> ActionParsnip, why are my compiz settings (set through compizconfig) apparently ignored?
<diazepam> hi all - just upgraded to 10.4 and noticedd that the way that services are started and stopped have changed.  Cant find anything in the offical ubuntu server guide.  is there any way of reinstating the /etc/init.d/ method
<ActionParsnip> aar: kde is a desktop environment: (k) (d)esktop (e)nvironment
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | diazepam
<ubottu> diazepam: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> diazepam: what do you want to accomplish?
<ActionParsnip> aar: run:   compiz --replace    in a konsole, see if it actually runs
<Dr_Willis> diazepam:  the move to upstart has been going on for the last few releases.
<Onepamopa> Dr_Willis well, swap's here for a reason, so if I disable it ... this can cause some issue when there's no memory free
<diazepam> Dr_Willis - is this only for Ubuntu or also Debian?
<Dr_Willis> Onepamopa:  if you are using 16gb of ram.. well...
<Onepamopa> @ the moment.. 7771 used, all rest is cache
<Onepamopa> and.. 120 mb @ swap
<Dr_Willis> diazepam:  other disrtos use upstart also ive heard  but i dont know what ones
<ActionParsnip> aar: if not then you may need to reinstall the video driver as it may not have survived the upgrade  process
<jrib> Onepamopa: worst case scenario, your app crashes horribly and you re-enable swap
<Onepamopa> that would be bad....
<Dr_Willis> Onepamopa:  be interesting to see what is using the swap over the cache ram.
<aar> ActionParsnip, it has changed to a different windows manager (less flashy -- I suppose this is not compiz now)
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: if you have all that ram then set vm.swappiness to 1 and your system will run smoother
<Onepamopa> Dr_Willis sure...
<Onepamopa> ActionParsnip vm.swapness is 0
<Onepamopa> @ the moment
<Dr_Willis> Onepamopa:  could be a badly programed app.
<ActionParsnip> aar: no, compiz --replace     makes compiz run
<Onepamopa> and it still swaps ...
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: good lad, have you rebooted since setting that value?
<Onepamopa> 20 000 times ;)
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: you could use the swapoff command to disable swap to see how it goes
<aar> ActionParsnip, there's some conflict in the configuration. I'll try to figure it out.
<Onepamopa> ActionParsnip I have to find out WHAT is using the swap first...
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: if you reboot it will be enabled again so its a good test
<eipi-1> anyone here got an thinkpad with APS and hdaps running?
<Onepamopa> ActionParsnip vm.swapness is @ sysctl.conf
<danpandrea> what is the command line for the windows picker?
<Onepamopa> so it's always executed @ sys reboot
<rocket161> djbeenie: Sorrt friend. I got disconnected. Yes, I followed your proceedure, and it works! Thank you very much, my friend. And I wanted File Sharing too, so I asked about Samba. But I got to do it with Remote-Desktop. :)
<virtuald> last boot compiz got replaced by metacity, i think compiz crashed. now metacity started instead when i booted today. how do i get compiz back permanently without resetting the settings? i had customised lots and don't want to chose between the settings in the appearance properties dialog
<Onepamopa> any ... easy way of determining what is using the swap? ...
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: yes but if you use swapoff it will disable the swap functionality til you reboot
<Onepamopa> ActionParsnip the problem is that.. if the swap is used by the java server..
<Onepamopa> it will crash
<rocket161> djbeenie: Thanks again, :)
<Onepamopa> and 2k users will scream ;)
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: if its ok then you can erradicate swap, many users do not use swap due to abundant ram
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: indeed but a reboot will make it ok, if the java server is known to use swap regardless you can assume its just that
<danpandrea> does anybody now what is the command line/applet for the window picker?
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: you could make a ramdisk and ironically put swap oon that ;)
<Onepamopa> ramdisk...
<Onepamopa> I'm not sure if the ram will be enough
<Onepamopa> for sql+java
<madjoe> does anyone knows is there such thing like Adium (open source alternative) for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: you have tonnes of ram dude
<blue_anna> madjoe: my father uses one, but I don't know it off hand
<Onepamopa> I can try ..
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: pidgin or empathy
<bazhang> madjoe, such as pidgin?
<Oer> madjoe adium > empathy
<madjoe> Pidgin
<blue_anna> ooh wait, I'm thinking quicksilver, not adium
<Onepamopa> alright thanks boys :)
<Onepamopa> I'd go read some howto's about ramdisk
<madjoe> somehow I find pidgin much more powerful with its additional extensions than empathy.. correct me if I'm wrong...
<hic> How to shut off public msg in irssi?
<ActionParsnip> hic: public message?
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: both are equal dude, just have different functionality
<madjoe> Oer: is this the thing? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVhDFUCxXaw
<hic> ActionParsnip: like join,leave...
<Onepamopa> ActionParsnip can u suggest the ramdisk size ?
<Onepamopa> what will be appropriate ?
<ActionParsnip> hic: what client?
<Dr_Willis> Onepamopa:  and what are you going to do with a ramdisk>
<hic> ActionParsnip: irssi
<Onepamopa> Dr_Willis disable swap and use ramdisk instead
<madjoe> ActionParsnip: but do you know is there something more stable than this for Pidgin? http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/adium-themes-in-pidgin-ubuntu-karmic.html
<Bel> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<madjoe> ActionParsnip: I installed it, but it's so buggy and raw
<Onepamopa> 2 10k raid1 hdd's are fast.. but arent faster than the ram
<ActionParsnip> hic: http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<Dr_Willis> Onepamopa:  i dont see what you  will really gain by that.. You going to put your swap on the ramdisk>
<hic> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: then use it, a million people will agree, a million people will disagree
<Onepamopa> Dr_Willis my swap usage isnt high, it's around 200-300 mb max
<Onepamopa> but when there's someting from the java in swap..
<Onepamopa> preformance degrades
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: personally I'd just let it bake, if its not affecting stuff then its fine
<Onepamopa> and with 2k users @ the server... it starts freezing
<Onepamopa> it... affects
<Onepamopa> that's why I'm here ;)
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: oh, ignore that then :)
<Onepamopa> so... 512 ramdisk will be okay
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: i'd say 512mb was fine
<rgnr> hey ppl
<Onepamopa> I'll do some reading and test it tonight
<rgnr> i need some good reliable voip soft
<_-XPERT-_>  akashv still here?
<rgnr> advice me some
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: its all in ram so its kinda equal but it will stop it moaning
<Dr_Willis> Onepamopa:  have you even proven its the java server thats using the swap?   You may want to file a bug on the java server if you can prove thats teh case
<Stewfish1818> do you guys know how to adjust the corner actions that came on 10.04 LTS
<akashv> _-XPERT-_: yeah
<Onepamopa> ActionParsnip well, ddr3 ecc is faster than 2 10k rpm hdd-s
<Onepamopa> in every way
<ActionParsnip> rgnr: teamspeak, ekiga, skype
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: absolutely
<desktop-newbie> Tengo instalado vlc, xine-ui y  libdvdcss2 pero no puedo visualizar dvds. me sale el error "No se pudo leer del recurso" .
<xcl> nihao
<Stewfish1818> tired of going to close a window and having the workspaces zoom out
<Pici> !es | desktop-newbie
<ubottu> desktop-newbie: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<desktop-newbie> sorry!
<Dr_Willis> !controls | Stewfish1818
<ubottu> Stewfish1818: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<_-XPERT-_> akashv: It seems that i can add route's but only when i use my default gw as gw
<Dr_Willis> Stewfish1818:  or are you refering to the COMPIZ feature where it goes into a 'expose' type mode..  thats in the compix settings manager tool
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | Stewfish1818
<ubottu> Stewfish1818: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<rsynnott> ActionParsnip: are you sure that something isn't periodically briefly allocating a very large amount of memory
<rsynnott> ?
<_-XPERT-_> akashv: It is strange that i cant use a diferent GW
<rsynnott> that would push things into swap, but then vanish again
<Stewfish1818> can't find the compiz area/option to edit
<desktop-newbie> I installed  vlc, xine-ui  and libdvdcss2 but can not watch any dvds, i get the error "Can´t read from source"
<Onepamopa> rsynnott I monitored swap usage extensivly ....
<Stewfish1818> it must have reset my compiz
<Onepamopa> it's no more than 300 mb
<GilJ> Hey, i was wondering how I can make ubuntu run from usb, and save data to that usb (like updates etc) without them going away when I reboot
<Onepamopa> it's 91 @ the moment
<Dr_Willis> Stewfish1818:  'expose' proberly.   start unchecking  plugins till you find what one does it.
<Onepamopa> so 512 ram disk would do the job.... I think
<Stewfish1818> ok I'm off to try
<Stewfish1818> DR willis - You rock
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: you could also install preload which may make things nice too
<Stewfish1818> awsome
<Stewfish1818> thanks guys
<circuitman> hi downloading of packages from terminal is very slow
<Onepamopa> ActionParsnip any suggestions about ramdisk fs ?
<Stewfish1818> adios
<julikoko> hi guys
<julikoko> why does ubuntu hangs
<Onepamopa> tmpfs, ext2/3/4 ?
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: well its for swap so will need to be swapfs (or whatever swap uses)
<julikoko> displays a black screen and wldnt respond to any clicks
<seiko> hey people
<Onepamopa> ActionParsnip mhm
<seiko> has anyone of you ever experienced that empathy doesn't show the users in a channel?
<seiko> it's pretty annoying and i don't know how to fix it
<julikoko> any ideas on what to do pls?
<sepplo> hi guys, i could need some help building a driver for my acer laptop... getting a lot of errors and nothing works...
<Dr_Willis> Onepamopa:  you could make it any size and put a swap file on it. instead of making it a swap partition.  then  again. I thought there was some tempfs (in ram) allready you could just make a swap file in..
<globullie> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<circuitman> how to kill the package installer
<impi> hey guys, im running lucid...but i need to have php 5.2 - for magento...but my system wants to install 5.3 :( how can i get 5.2?
<gps23> someone please tell me an alternative to counter strike which can run on linux
<sepplo> lol gps23 that doesnt exist :)
<akashv> _-XPERT-_: suppose you have the device eth0 with ip 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0, you can add a route to say 192.168.4.1 by doing this: "sudo route add -net 192.168.4.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth0", where 192.168.1.1 is the next hop
<Dr_Willis> gps23:  thres many FPS shooter games out for linux.
<ActionParsnip> gps23: urban terror
<seiko> yup
 * Dr_Willis always dies in Urban Terror
<seiko> and some of them are great
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: you gotta pay your dues dude ;)
<gps23> i tried assault cube but i am not satisfied with it
<Guest38544> gaming is shitbull
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i just use the Player name of 'Target' now a days. :)
<_-XPERT-_> akashv: but when i want to use a diferent gw then it doesn't work
<gps23> Dr_Willis: lol
<ActionParsnip> gps23: penumbra is a paid for game but is VERY worth the cash, scary and uses a great engine with a tone of physics
<sepplo> someone know something of building drivers? got huge problems with it... nothing seems to work
<Onepamopa> _-XPERT-_ how many gw's do u have? :)
<Onepamopa> 10?
<Onepamopa> ;)
<gps23> ActionParsnip: can't afford payed one
<Stewfish1818> hey I have one more quick question: where did the sound icon go fro the control panel. Under sound prefs there is no option to add it. How can I get a sound icon added somehwere handy
<_-XPERT-_> akashv: 1 default but behind this one there a 3 more
<globullie> Dr_Willis, do grub2 have the memdisk option or similar thing like grub4dos? map -mem thing?
<Dr_Willis> gps23:  theres also that browser-based quakeworld or whatever its called now
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: used to play diablo2 with my mate as a sorc and she was called "bait". run over to stuff to bring stuff back for my barb to kill
<Stewfish1818> 10.04 LTS
<_-XPERT-_> Onepamopa: 1 default but behind this one there a 3 more
<circuitman> how to kill the package installer
<circuitman> how to kill the package installer
<jpds> circuitman: Which one?
<Onepamopa> _-XPERT-_ and u want to what? jump to the next instead using the 1st?
<shazbotmcnasty> circuitman, 'killall synaptic'
<ActionParsnip> gps23: urbanterror is decent, based on the unreal engine afaik so wall jumping still applies
<_-XPERT-_> Onepamopa: I want to direct trafic to that adres thru that second ipadres
<circuitman> i tried to download a package,but now i dont need it. i want to stop the download
<shazbotmcnasty> >_>
<gps23> going to try urban terror, open arena is being installed right now
<shazbotmcnasty> circuitman, just let it install
<shazbotmcnasty> and them remove it
<shazbotmcnasty> then*
<Onepamopa> _-XPERT-_ how many IP's are allocated to ur pc ?
<akashv> _-XPERT-_: ok so you have this computer connected to the internet, and you want 3 more computers under this to connect to the network?
<circuitman> no i dont want
<shazbotmcnasty> okay
<ActionParsnip> gps23: http://www.beer-garden.org/bg2/modules/wfdownloads/viewcat.php?list=U
<shazbotmcnasty> killall synaptic
<circuitman> its taking a long time to install
<shazbotmcnasty> baww
<_-XPERT-_> akashv: I have got more subnets behind this computer and want to redirect trafic to a certain IP adres thru a diferent route
<testi> My Netbeans changed it's language to german since 10.04, but it was english before. I prefer english in technical context. How can I change it back?
<ActionParsnip> gps23: http://www.beer-garden.org/bg2/modules/wfdownloads/singlefile.php?cid=1&lid=171   better :)
<_-XPERT-_> Onepamopa: 1 adres 1 gw
<gps23> ActionParsnip: UT seems to be close to CS
<Onepamopa> _-XPERT-_ from what I understand, u are trying to use ur pc as a gw to pc's behind it?
<Stewfish1818> anyone have thoughts on how to get the sound Icon back on the panel in 10.04. Lost it with the upgrade
<circuitman> no process killed is the response
<Dr_Willis> Stewfish1818:  you can run the gnome-mixer-applet   i belive.
<ActionParsnip> gps23: yeah its good
<Onepamopa> _-XPERT-_ cause u cant just "jump gw"'s ;)
<gps23> ActionParsnip: deducing from screenshotshttp://www.urbanterror.info/docs/texts/134/
<_-XPERT-_> Onepamopa: I want to redirect traffic to another gw
<circuitman> no process killed is the response
<_-XPERT-_> Onepamopa: This gw can be reached thru my default GW
<Onepamopa> if u are @ direct link to that gw - u can
<circuitman> no process killed is the response
<Stewfish1818> would suck to load it al the time
<Onepamopa> but if u are not - u cant
<gps23> ActionParsnip: UT is not in the ubuntu repos :(
<circuitman> shazbotmcnasty: no process is the response i got
<Dr_Willis> Stewfish1818:  thats why there a startup manager tool...
<shazbotmcnasty> k then idk
<Dr_Willis> Stewfish1818:  and rembered sessions
<Onepamopa> _-XPERT-_ I have done something like this, but with 2 physical connections to 2 different isp's
<Onepamopa> and routing traffic is done easy that way
<Stewfish1818> yeah I guess
<Onepamopa> but if u are @ the same ISP, with 1 physical connection, I dont think u can do what u want
<ActionParsnip> gps23: no its not, hence the link to the installer script which will download, md5 test and install the game
<Stewfish1818> thanls Doc
<circuitman> shazbotmcnasty: also i dont understand why downloading a package from a terminal is taking a long time even for a 4MB of file
<Stewfish1818> thanks
<_-XPERT-_> Onepamopa: i know but somehow this 09.04 box wont do it but all the other boxes next to it do
<_-XPERT-_> Somehow i am missing something
<Onepamopa> _-XPERT-_ so, u have 2 different isp's
<Onepamopa> ?
<Onepamopa> that means 2 ip's, and 2 gw's
<sepplo> no rule to make target kernel/bounds.c needed by kernerl/bounds.s, anyone knows about that?
<circuitman> help me to kill the package installler
<circuitman> help me to kill the package installler
<sipior> circuitman: echo echo
<ActionParsnip> circuitman: run:   ps -ef | grep -i syn; ps -ef | grep -i dpkg
<shazbotmcnasty> circuitman, you're doing it from command line?
<shazbotmcnasty> circuitman, hit ctrl+c
<ActionParsnip> circuitman: kill those processes
<shindowyu> hi,everyone
<circuitman> not from command line
<akashv> _-XPERT-_: it would help you paste the output for "netstat -r" and the tell subnet addresses
<shazbotmcnasty> lolmygosh
<AivarasKivilius> Hello,  Can anyone say to me, how to let root use FTPuser files?
<gps23> ActionParsnip: running script
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | AivarasKivilius
<ubottu> AivarasKivilius: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ania_> when i press crt
<gps23> ActionParsnip: script gave error, ERROR: GLXINFO not found. Please check your X11 and/or MESA/OpenGL setup.
<circuitman> i double clicked on a .deb package it is downloading another dependency.i want to stop it as it is talking a long time
<globullie> anyone know if grub2 have the option like "map /some.iso (0xff)" in grug4dos?
<ActionParsnip> gps23: let me websearch
<piju> http://9w2pju.blogspot.com/2010/05/ubuntu-hams-t-shirt-artwork-from-9w2pju.html
<ania_> when i press crt+alt+f1 ........how can i scroll up or see if somthink is out of screen field??????
<AivarasKivilius> My user is on server...
<piju> what do you think?
<PetterDK> Hi everybody.. Has anyone here used ntfsclone?
<_-XPERT-_> akashv: Back in 5
<gps23> ania_: shift PgUp
<circuitman> i double clicked on a .deb package it is downloading another dependency.i want to stop it as it is talking a long time
<circuitman> i double clicked on a .deb package it is downloading another dependency.i want to stop it as it is talking a long time
<ania_> gps23 and what about if it is to larg on sides???
<sile> hi
<ActionParsnip> gps23: do you have 3D accelleration. Desktop effects and that sort of muck?
<fysidax> HI ALL!! looking for a Guru to help me, Got a really confusing issue with mobile broadband
<gps23> ActionParsnip: nope, its set as default since install
<danpandrea> what is the command line for the window picker applet?
<ActionParsnip> gps23: can you enable 3D effects etc, you may need to configure video drivers first (games like 3D stuff usually)
<gps23> ania_: i never saw that happen
<akashv> fysidax: just post your question here, and someone who knows will try to solve your problem :)
<gps23> ActionParsnip: video driver i have configured, going to enable 3d drivers
<fysidax> great:D
<ecsi> hi all !
<Pici> danpandrea: applets cannot be run standalone, so they don't have command line executables.
<ania_> gps23, for example ps -ux give result which is out of sight becouse its so long .....and only i can see is beginning not and of proccess...........
<gps23> ActionParsnip: i have set desktop effects to extra, still same error
<ActionParsnip> gps23: ok cool, this is the file the installer is downloading. Remember to MD5 test: http://www.quakeunity.com/file=2585    MD5 = 1370306ea236f65f595e7ca70765e469
<djbeenie> using ubuntu 10.4, having issues with my menus, I have to run gnome-shell --replace and reboot to get my menus to work again, have to do this every day or sometimes twice a day
<desktop-newbie> I installed  vlc, xine-ui  and libdvdcss2 but can not watch any dvds, i get the error "Can´t read from source"
<ecsi> pls help , i have 1 problem , not work samsung sgh-z810 hdspa modem in ubuntu 10.04 ...
<danpandrea> pici: then do you know how to assign this app to a mouse button?
<gps23> ania_: yeah, I just saw that myself
<basilbear> i installed 7.20.x on Ubuntu 10.04 from a tar download - I now need to remove it so that 7.15.1 takes precedence - how can I do this?
<jken418> desktop-newbie: install libdvdread4
<fysidax> i've upgraded the machine of my aunt from 9.10 to 10.04, after the first reboot there was the known issue to remove the line "usbfs" from etc/fstab, mobile broadband worked.
<circuitman> why downloading packages from terminal taking long time than from the web broser
<desktop-newbie> it is already installed
<ania_> gps23,  so any idea how to see that ???
<ActionParsnip> basilbear: reverse your method for the tar.gz file
<Pici> danpandrea: A mouse button?  What exactly are you trying to do?
<desktop-newbie> libdvdread4 is already installed too and the problem remains the same
<circuitman> why downloading packages from terminal taking long time than from the web broser
<basilbear> ActionParsnip: I ran a .configure script - how would I reverse that?
<fysidax> after a second reboot i wasn't able to get a connection anymore
<circuitman> why downloading packages from terminal taking long time than from the web browser
<Ecsi> pls help , i have 1 problem , not work samsung sgh-z810 hdspa modem in ubuntu 10.04 ...
<ActionParsnip> basilbear: hmm, not sure, you could analyse the scrpt to see what it does
<danpandrea> pici: at the moment, the window picker is configured to action when i press F8 and i want to assign another button
<gps23> ania_: try piping the output to less, then lines wrap around
<gartral> Hello all, I have a lexmark x4550 that im trying to get wirking in lucid, any ideas where to start? i know lexmark has crap for support
<fysidax> because it was not available in the selections of nm-applet (only vpn-connections) network is set to active, the settings are configured correct
<sipior> circuitman: out of curiosity, why do you repeat every sentence? i've heard about people with echolalia, but that's usually confined to mimicry.
<circuitman> hello friends help  me
<ActionParsnip> gps23: cd ~; wget http://www.quakeunity.com/dls/c613fee591ff46df6f4bd6b35b2e4c6b/UrbanTerror_41_FULL.zip; md5sum ./UrbanTerror_41_FULL.zip
<gps23> ania_: ps -ux | less
<basilbear> ActionParsnip: thanks for the thought
<desktop-newbie> how can i deactivate compiz?
<gps23> ActionParsnip: wow, download started, thanks a ton :)
<ActionParsnip> gps23: check the md5 is ok then run:   unzip ./UrbanTerror_41_FULL.zip
<ania_> gps23,  thx
<gps23> ActionParsnip: okey doke
<Pici> danpandrea: Are you running Ubuntu Netbook Edition, or something else that isn't Gnome?
 * zYc is away (Bis bald, bin dann mal weg)
<circuitman> sipior: i've beeen trying to download a 4MB package from 5 hours,but i could'nt
<danpandrea> pici: i'm running Ubuntu 10.04
<sipior> circuitman: then find the process, and kill it. try "ps aux | grep <name of package manager>" for starters.
<ania_> gps23,  its working perfect thx alot
<circuitman> sipior: why i get slow download speed in terminal than in browser
<sipior> circuitman: i've no idea. if you're running the package manager in a terminal, try ctrl-c to terminate the process.
<fysidax> btw i am really good in working on gentoo waht and how do i provide a good information for a bug report
<gps23> ania_: my pleasure, i just found that one character gets missed upon wrap around
<ActionParsnip> !bug | fysidax
<ubottu> fysidax: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dcplaya> Does anyone have experience with a PXE install of ubuntu (specifically on a Eee 1201N)?
<fysidax> !bug | fysidax
<ubottu> fysidax, please see my private message
<gel> exit
<Pici> danpandrea: Unless theres an option to change the keybinding in system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts, I'm not sure what else to suggest for you.  Maybe someone else has an idea.
<gartral> Hello all, I have a lexmark x4550 that im trying to get wirking in lucid, any ideas where to start? i know lexmark has crap for support
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  see if cups.org mentions how well supported it is.
<jken418> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bazhang> gartral, checked linuxprinting.org database yet?
<gps23> ActionParsnip: just found that error "glxinfo: command not found" is solved by "apt-get install mesa-utils"
<danpandrea> pici: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> gps23: sounds like a plan
<gps23> ActionParsnip: ur last line reminded me of CS :(
<ActionParsnip> gps23: how so?
<gps23> ActionParsnip: bots say that
<wznyk> hello
<ActionParsnip> gps23: i see
<Ecsi> pls help , i have 1 problem , not work samsung sgh-z810 hdspa modem in ubuntu 10.04 ...
<Ecsi> plzzzz
<gartral> Dr_Willis bazhang no exact matches found
<michaelxq> i need to copy an .iso file to a cd but unmounted! which program shall i use? I'm running ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> bazhang:  often  theres some similer printer that can work. but its hard to tell
<Dr_Willis> michaelxq:  that made no sence.
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, very true
<dcplaya> No one can help with a network/PXE install of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> michaelxq:  ifyou mean you need to 'burn' an iso file to a blank cd.. that makes sence
<jken418> michaelxq: put your CD in the drive. Then use cdrecord
<Dr_Willis> !install | dcplaya
<ubottu> dcplaya: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> dcplaya, to a eeepc?
<sile> i bought a cheap mp3 player, but i can only mount it after doing something with gparted ( checking of formatting it for example ), any idea how to solve this?
<bazhang> dcplaya, why not try unetbootin?
<dcplaya> !install
<Dr_Willis> sile:  you have tried just mouinting it by hand? if so what erorrs does it give?
<Dr_Willis> dcplaya:  that was a bot trigger.. check out the URL's the bot gave.
<dcplaya> bazhang I am doing that now, i finally found a SD card but I would perfer a network install
<sile> it's strange Dr_Willis
<michaelxq> Dr_Willis, i stand corrected...i want to burn an .iso file but i want to be mounted (meaning as a cd not as .iso file)
<sile> i think that the partition of the drive should be /dev/sdb1
<dcplaya> bazhang
<dcplaya> its a 1201N
<sile> but it doesn't show
<Dr_Willis> dcplaya:  some machines cant boot from SD card.    You may be lucky if yours does. :)
<bazhang> dcplaya, not sure about the pxe, check the bot factoid; unetbootin works great on my eeepc netbook
<ActionParsnip> sile: when you attatch the device, run:   dmesg | tail -n 15    see whats going on
<Dr_Willis> sile:  when you plug it in  wait a few moments then run 'dmesg' in a console and SEE what  it says.  also 'sudo fdisk -l' may show what drive/partition it is.
<dcplaya> my problem is that it finds the PXE but when it trys to download and install ubuntu it says it cant find a network driver
<sile> thank you very much =)
<koushik> dcplaya, why don't u see the tutorial @ http://my.opera.com/ilogico/blog/how-to-netboot-and-netinstall-ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> dcplaya:  so now we are to the actual problem/question :)  You need to set up a proper PXE boot enviroment for  that specific machine then?
<dcplaya> Dr_Willis yes sorry, should have specified that first :)   You are correct
<fysidax> need help
<adt19104> Good Morning (from the east coast
<fysidax> plz
<michaelxq> i want to burn an .iso file but i want to be mounted (meaning as a cd not as .iso file)
<fysidax> good afternoon from europe
<Ecsi> pls help , i have 1 problem , not work samsung sgh-z810 hdspa modem in ubuntu 10.04 ...
<Ecsi> pls help , i have 1 problem , not work samsung sgh-z810 hdspa modem in ubuntu 10.04 ...
<Ecsi> pls help , i have 1 problem , not work samsung sgh-z810 hdspa modem in ubuntu 10.04 ...
<FloodBot4> Ecsi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> And thats how to NOT get help on IRC... :)
<fysidax> i've upgraded the machine of my aunt from 9.10 to 10.04, after the first reboot there was the known issue to remove the line "usbfs" from etc/fstab, mobile broadband worked.
<Dev^Null> hey all I am trying to find the package that contains the inb and outb commands I have been lead to believe these are apart of the gcc compiler. but yet I cannot find them I am runing Ubuntu Karmic and I need them for my application. so any help would be much apprechiated
<fysidax> after a second reboot i wasn't able to get a connection anymore
<fysidax> can i downgrade?
<Dr_Willis> !find outb
<ubottu> File outb found in aft, ampache, asterisk-sounds-extra, avr-libc, awesome (and 66 others)
<michaelxq> i want to burn an .iso file but i want to be mounted (meaning as a cd not as .iso file)
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , I copied some data from ubuntu partition to another ext4 partition and after reinstalling ubuntu , when I copy that data back to this main partition , for some files it says "could not read /media/disk/file"
<ActionParsnip> Dev^Null: run them and the command-not-found package will tell you
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<Sirisian|Work> Has the locate command always skipped /usr/local ?
<michaelxq> i want to burn an .iso file but i want to be mounted (meaning as a cd not as .iso file) which program shall i use?
<Dr_Willis> michaelxq:   thats not making sence.
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: mount
<Dev^Null> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<dcplaya> Dr_Willis I have the option during PXE to install network drivers but I threw a unpackaged .tar.gz file on a flash drive but it couldnt find the drivers. What format does the flash drive have to be in and the drivers?
<Dr_Willis> dcplaya:  no idea.
<Travis-42> is there a video editing program for ubuntu that supports cropping part of the video?
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: the OS doesnt care if its a physical cd or an iso, its the same thing to the kernel
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: kino, pitivi
<Dr_Willis> dcplaya:  drivers are part of the kernel. putting a source tar5.gz isent going to cut it. :)
<fysidax> help
<fysidax> :-(
<Travis-42> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> bah
<teknoz> Question: Is there anyone software or package that I can install on my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS that will log if someone tries to access my system?
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, i've burned the .iso and the program burned the iso file...i don't know if you can understand...
<dcplaya> Dr_Willis so I need to rebuild a kernal with the correct drivers?  I may be sol then until this bootable SD card is finsihed
<sipior> Sirisian|Work: locate shouldn't skip /usr/local, unless you've configured it to do so.
<sipior> Sirisian|Work: have you run updatedb since adding the file you're looking for?
<fysidax> teknoz: syslog-ng
<adt19104> Hello everyone!
<DexterF> hi
<teknoz> fysidax: Is that a standard system package?
<Dr_Willis> dcplaya:  unetbootin shouldetn take much more then a few min to make a bootable usb/sd card. You are sure your pc CAN boot from SD?  My netbook cant.
<fysidax> jip
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: if the iso was burned properly then the CD will automount and be readable, if you burned as a data cd and burned the iso as a file to the CD then that won't work as a normal CD with the data files from the ISO on the cd, you will have a cd with an iso file o it
<fysidax> i think so
<dcplaya> Dr_Willis it can but its taking forever to extract the iso since its a netbook
<fysidax> just use dmesg
<DexterF> how do I make gnome remember sessions? I' all kde/xfce, decided to check how gnome's doing lately and the 10.04 test install just comes up with an empty desktop after each reboot
<fysidax> maybe with a grep or so
<Dr_Willis> michaelxq:  if you mean to say you 'burnt the iso to disk' and NOW the disk contains a 'single file named whatever.iso' then you burnt it wrongly
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: its under the startup items applications in preferences
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, this is what i mean...which option shall i use?
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, copy?
<firman> aya bobotoh te didie??^_^
<DexterF> ActionParsnip: is that a list of apps to be started or real session management?
<Dr_Willis> dcplaya:  i cheat and use grub2 to make  bootable usb flash drives that boot the iso files. :) no extraction needed
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: just open the iso file with your burning application and it will be handled
<Sirisian|Work> sipior, that might have been the problem. I didn't even know about that command :P
<Dr_Willis> michaelxq:  most apps have a 'burn image ...' menu item
<adt19104> I have a document created in PDFs with forms which when I open with Document Viewer it gives me the following message "Please wait...
<adt19104> If this message is not eventually replaced by the proper contents of the document, your PDF
<adt19104> viewer may not be able to display this type of document."
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: yes but click the options tab in the same app ;)
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, can you suggest some?
<ActionParsnip> !burner | michaelxq
<ubottu> michaelxq: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<adt19104> So I installed Acrobat which show the document correctly
<DexterF> ActionParsnip: ill check, thanks
<Dr_Willis> I got a 'burn iso to disk...' item in my context menuis for my iso files.. not sure if thats standard or not
<fysidax> michaelxq just install 3b
<sipior> Sirisian|Work: it's typically run hourly or so from a cron job, so it's transparent. unless you're looking for a file added just a minute ago :-)
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, thank you
<fysidax> i mean k3b
<adt19104> but the problem is I cannot print this document.
<fysidax> and the problem is solved
<Dr_Willis> adt19104:  protected pdf file?
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: ubuntu ships with brasero and right clicking the iso should give the option to open it with brasero
<fysidax> by clicking on the iso k3b will appear with the right installdialog
<Dev^Null> ActionParsnip, I must have spoke to soon what it told me to install is not the right package.
<ActionParsnip> fysidax: k3b pulls in a lot of qt libs as it is a kde app, space may not be a luxury and ubuntu ships with brasero already
<ActionParsnip> Dev^Null: theres also: dpkg -S commandyouwant    will search the packages for commands
<Ramraid> but does Brasero md5 sum
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, i used the wrong program thank, thanks for your advice
<fysidax> actionpasnip: he can try it and will see, maybe (s)he understands and removes k3b after that
<gps23> ActionParsnip: open arena installed, going to give it a try
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , I copied some data from ubuntu partition to another ext4 partition and after reinstalling ubuntu , when I copy that data back to this main partition , for some files it says "could not read /media/disk/file" (in kde) ........why ?
<michaelxq> fysidax, i used the wrong program , thanks for your advice
<ActionParsnip> fysidax: pulls in nearly 300Mb of stuff, just for a burning app. kinda ridiculous considering my whole install is 3Gb
<Nevstah> hey everyone. my pc has stopped resolving DNS since i changed nameserver from my router IP to opendns IP. i changed back and i still cant resolve anything :(my install has been happy for a long time!! any ideas where to start looking for problems?
<Travis-42> ActionParsnip: just had a look at these programs. what I meant by crop was more like crop a portion of the video image
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: its not someting i use dude, i just know those apps exist
<wodd> ls
<sipior> Nevstah: if you try "dig freenode.org", what is displayed in the "SERVER:" line?
<bjoern_> #synergy
<Travis-42> ActionParsnip: ok :-) thank you
<lapion> Nevstah, try setting dns to automatic
<wodd> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !hi | wodd
<ubottu> wodd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<micutz> exit
<Nevstah> lapion: auto DNS has never worked for me :(
<gel> hey I just finished upgrading to lucid - is it possible to remove the new tray menu? i want to open applications on left click @ icon and not from menu
<ActionParsnip> Nevstah: +1 but i like to run my own local one with dnsmasq
<Nevstah> sipior: tried dig - timed out - no servers could be reached
<lapion> Nevstah, try setting the dns correctly on the router/modem
<ActionParsnip> gel: you can remove anything if you right click -> remove item
<sipior> Nevstah: what happens when you specify your previous dns server with the "@" switch to dig?
<Nevstah> lapion: dns is ok on router - XP works fine. ubuntu is on static IP and the router doesnt like that. was previously fine for over a year till i changed the ip
<Nevstah> sipior: how do i do that?
<lapion> maybe the new ip is outside netmasq
<sipior> Nevstah: "dig @192.168.0.1 ..."
<Nevstah> i can ping opendns IP no prob
<caac> where can i change the date format in gconf editor?
<Nevstah> sipior: dig worked then!
<lapion> Nevstah, check if your modem doesn't filter out dns requests
<lapion> Nevstah, apparently thats no the problem
<lapion> *not
<Nevstah> :)
<DexterF> where does gtk2 store theme settings?
<wodd> exit
<sile> i got a new mp3 player and dmesg shows that the device has an unknown partition format, even after a creating a new partition table with gparted, what could be the problem?
<fysidax> caac waht is the exact error message of nslookup www.google.com
<sipior> Nevstah: the old dns server is listed in /etc/resolv.conf, right?
<caac> fysidax, wtf?
<fysidax> or does it times out
<lapion> Nevstah, check your modem, and set the dhcp ip adress to a fixed adress
<Nevstah> sipior: i commented out the old one (192.168.1.254) and added a new line for the new one
<Nevstah> sipior: in resolv.conf, yea
<sipior> Nevstah: but you want to use this old one now, if i understand you correctly?
<Nevstah> sipior: yea, i uncommented the old one, so back to how it 'sjhould' work, but nothing, i did interfaces restart also
<sipior> Nevstah: and the other line is no longer present? you've verified that the modem is still listening at that address?
<Nevstah> sipior: the modem is unchanged and i deleted the opendns line completely, now i have only: nameserver 192.168.1.254
<piero> how do i use w3af
<{g}> Hey People! When imap login with Thunderbird is not working - is there a way to get more infos then just "login to server failed"?
<mr_boo> is there a command i can write that tells me which kernel i'm running at the moment?
<piero> how do i use w3af
<teknoz> Question: Could I use OpenOffice.org Database to create the new database for syslog-ng instead of using Microsoft SQL like the documentation states?
<sipior> Nevstah: you running nscd, by any chance?
<Nevstah> sipior: no, i'm not
<Nevstah> i dont know what that is
<sipior> Nevstah: "name service caching daemon"
<Nevstah> ah sorry, no i'm not running it - not installed
<teknoz> mr_boo: uname -r
<mr_boo> teknoz, thanks
<MrX_> hi
<MrX_> I want to install the nxclient on ubuntu 10.04, but it complains about  libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 missing
<MrX_> can't install it from repo :(
<Stoken>  #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<sipior> Nevstah: bit of a head-scratcher, this. you said before that you don't use dhcp for the linux box?
<Nevstah> sipior: nah, no dhcp.
<{g}> Hey Ubuntu People! Whats a good linux email client? Im a bit fed up with Thunderbird getting more and more bloated. Mutt needs a seperate Mail Transfer Agent. I dont like that either. Anything else?
<Nevstah> how can i check what nameserver it thinks its using?
<kNNwOw> @{g} Have you tried Evolution? :)
<sipior> Nevstah: that's what dig is doing, in fact :-)
<Nevstah> ok
<inveratulo> Hi All - I am having problems getting sound through my motorola s9-hd bluetooth headset the SECOND time I connect.  Only rebooting seems to correct the problem.  Any troubleshooting ideas?
<{g}> kNNwOw: no, not yet.
<Nevstah> dig doesnt list the current nameserver though
<Axident> I have by a mistake removed my icon for network at the top panel in Ubuntu 10.04. Tryed to find it under "Add To Panel" but its not displayed in there! How do I get it back?
<sipior> Nevstah: in fact, dig is supposed to query the hosts in /etc/resolv.conf in order, which is why i'm confused that it works with no trouble when you specify that address specifically.
<kcaze> I've been trying to install the gtk-dev library and I think I somehow killed some existing libraries. I installed the following libraries so far: glib, pango, and atk
<sipior> Nevstah: when it returns a query, it does display the name server used
<kcaze> Now when I open an application like Calculator, all the text is composed of rectangles
<z3r0-c001> is there a way to setup the udate manager to auto update
<Nevstah> sipior: ok.. dumb question, should it be a space or tab between nameserver and IP?
<frxstrem> why does Ubuntu's built-in VNC client always make the system crash and log out whenever I successfully connect to a VNC server (in this case, my jailbroken iPod touch)?
<machtfuernacht> Hi
<kcaze> Could it be because of the atk library?
<frxstrem> z3r0-c001: it should auto update by default
<sipior> Nevstah: heh, good question. checking the man page now. i though any white space was sufficient, but perhaps not.
<machtfuernacht> Is there a repository to get a 2.6.34 kernel or do I have to compile it by myself?
<z3r0-c001> no its not it automaticly tells you there are updates not perform them
<Nevstah> sipior: i've just tried both lol. my resolution order is set to "files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4" if that helps
<frxstrem> z3r0-c001: oh, you meant that :/
<sipior> Nevstah: looks right
<frxstrem> z3r0-c001: well, just go to System -> Administratotion -> Software Sources, then Updates and make sure "Install security updates without configuration" is enabled
<z3r0-c001> thnx
<Sir_Konrad> Good morning peoples
<z3r0-c001> frxstrem thnx
<sipior> Nevstah: you might try losing the mdns stuff temporarily, as a test
<Nevstah> sipior: mdns?
<z3r0-c001> does vnc really not work frxstrem
<sipior> Nevstah: the "mdns4_minimal" stuff in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<frxstrem> z3r0-c001: well, not the client, at least not for me :/
<PureEvil> hi
<sipior> Nevstah: just leave "dns" as the only entry for now. (keep a copy of the original file, of course :-)
<Nevstah> ok
<PureEvil> Anyone around that can maybe help me with something
<Nevstah> sipior: nah still no go :(
<mickster04> !ask| PureEvil
<ubottu> PureEvil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PureEvil> I'm trying to install ATI drivers for my radeon 9800 pro and I get this error
<PureEvil> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<PureEvil> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-22-generic; make sure that the version is being
<PureEvil> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<FloodBot4> PureEvil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frxstrem> are there any alternative VNC clients that I can use instead of the one in Ubuntu (Vinagre)?
<PureEvil> I'm a linux noob I just made the switch a day ago
<Dr_Willis> PureEvil:  you sure the ati drivers even support that card?
<PureEvil> yes
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  theres several vnc clients in the repos.
<LzrdKing> morning
<frxstrem> Dr_Willis: do you have some recommendations?
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  i tend to use tightvnc
<sipior> Nevstah: hmm. unfortunately, i have to run off to a meeting at the moment, apologies. you might try grabbing a dhcp lease from your modem, and see what nameserver it drops in resolv.conf. you can always reverse that if you don't like dhcp for some reason later on. a real puzzler: good luck sorting it out!
<frxstrem> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks :)
<xr> :q
<Nevstah> sipior: no prob will try it! thanks very much for the time :)
<LogicalDash> PureEvil, you should probably install those drivers through the Restricted Drivers control panel, and not by downloading an executable.
<bbryant> does anyone know of any reasons that programs listed gnome's "startup applications" wouldn't run?
<bbryant> *listed in
<PureEvil> ohw would I get to that lol
<Sir_Konrad> Hi guys, I'm trying to use Desktop Sharing on this Mac to connect to a Ubuntu 10.04 system. I type in vnc://WALL-E.local on the "Connect to Server" window and the Ubuntu system picks up the connection, but the Mac still says "Contacting WALL-E" and won't start. Any suggestions?
<LogicalDash> bbryant, easy way to find out: from the startup applications window, click the application of interest and then "Properties"; now copy out the Command line, and paste it into a terminal. What do you see?
<bbryant> LogicalDash: they work when run by themselves
<LogicalDash> PureEvil, it should be under System->Administration
<bbryant> some applications, possibly all, just don't run from there
<bbryant> the most notable being the power and network managers
<LogicalDash> bbryant, I suppose you should look at the system log, then.
<LogicalDash> bbryant, System->Administration->System Monitor, it has a tab for the log
<Sir_Konrad> you guys have any ideas?
<LogicalDash> Sir_Konrad, make sure you're using the same VNC app on both computers? I dunno
<Sir_Konrad> LogicalDash: ok
<Chuck27> Hi room
<learner7> OK, this is weird.  I just installed lxde on top of Lucid, and PCManFM will not let me select files.
<z3r0-c001> is there a channel for wine
<circuitman> hi,i just installed the empathy chat client but i cant see my friends list
<Pici> z3r0-c001: #winehq
<learner7> circuitman, did you set up your accounts?
<LogicalDash> circuitman, you get to your friends list from the indicator applet, it looks like a little envelope
<desktop-newbie> i have installed non-free-codecs, ubuntu-restricted-extras,  w32codecs, libdvdcss2, vlc, xine-ui BUT i can not watch dvds! help, please!
<z3r0-c001> wow pici your all over lol
<LogicalDash> desktop-newbie, so you open vlc and you insert the DVD and then tell VLC to open it--what happens?
<teknoz> [[[[ Question ]]]] - I'm trying to configure my PAM configuration file. I do not see the /etc/pam.d/system-auth file, but I do see the /etc/pam.d/common-auth file.
<teknoz> pfft.
<teknoz> keyboard error.
<circuitman> learner7: yes i did setup my accounts
<tarzeau> i tried to buy something from the ubuntu canonical shop but when i want to pay i get: the MD5 signature could not be verified
<circuitman> LogicalDash:what is indicator applet?
<Jonta> desktop-newbie: Just to make sure: Your optical drive does support the DVD-format, right? (+/-)
<Dr_Willis> learner7:  theres the #lubuntu channel that may know of some issues with pcmanfm
<teknoz> Question: I'm trying to configure my PAM configuration file so that my /var/log/faillog file will actually show me something instead of popping up with xCHM everytime. . I do not see the /etc/pam.d/system-auth file, but I do see the /etc/pam.d/common-auth file. Is the common-auth file in Ubuntu the same as the system-auth file in other linux distro's? or should I go to the pam.d files in my /lib/security that have the pam_tally.so files?
<Sir_Konrad> how do I prevent the system from going into standby when I close the lid?
<LogicalDash> circuitman, you know that space on the top of your screen, right next to the clock, where there are icons for network and power and volume? There's also an icon that looks like an envelope. Click it.
<desktop-newbie> Jonta, had XP on the laptop before and it did play DVDs
<desktop-newbie> Jonta, i removed XP to install lucid
<circuitman> LogicalDash: i know that i clicked on that but i cant see my friends list
<Dr_Willis> desktop-newbie: http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<jken418> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LogicalDash> Sir_Konrad, you want to go to System->Administration->Power Management
<elric> hey i have two sound cards,how do i install the drivers for the other one...
<LogicalDash> circuitman, so, in the menu that pops out of the envelope, click Chat
<ynk> good morning, people -- depending on where you are. :]
<virtuald> how do i grep command-not-found's dbm files?
<Sir_Konrad> LogicalDash: ok. I blanked the screen, and I think I can still remote access it.
<circuitman> LogicalDash: ok,also clicked on show offline buddies
<Jonta> desktop-newbie: Hm, presuming you've updated all these packages to their latest versions.. Sorry. Don't think I can help you.
<LogicalDash> elric, usually that is done by going to System->Administration->Restricted Drivers
<circuitman> LogicalDash: still cant see the friends list
<Sir_Konrad> thanks LogicalDash
<LogicalDash> circuitman, it sounds to me as though you can in fact see the friends list, but there are no friends on it, perhaps because you haven't enabled your accounts...
<LogicalDash> Sir_Konrad, yw
<twig111> My Lucid install has a hugely annoying bug: When logging out of one account while another account is logged in, it just drops to a black screen—no cursor, no prompt, nothing. Sometimes Ctrl>Alt>Del shuts it down from this state, sometimes not. In those cases, I have to kill it by holding down the power button. This has happened about once a day ever since the final Lucid release. I need help.
<circuitman> LogicalDash: i think i've enabled the accounts
<elric> LogicalDash: there is no restricted drivers,only hardware drivers
<LogicalDash> elric, that'll do
<LogicalDash> I think I got the name wrong ;{
<MarcoPau> (firefox-bin:2129): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead my xsession-errors file is flooded with these lines. do you have any hint?
<circuitman> LogicalDash: tick mark indicates enabled..right
<elric> LogicalDash: no option to install new drivers
<LogicalDash> circuitman, well, go to the accounts window... click on your favorite account... and in the panel on the right, there should be a check mark next to Enabled
<LogicalDash> elric: There should be a button to check for new drivers....?
<teknoz> Question: I'm trying to configure my PAM configuration file so that my /var/log/faillog file will actually show me something instead of popping up with xCHM everytime. . I do not see the /etc/pam.d/system-auth file, but I do see the /etc/pam.d/common-auth file. Is the common-auth file in Ubuntu the same as the system-auth file in other linux distro's? or should I go to the pam.d files in my /lib/security that have the pam_tally.so files? (as a r
<teknoz> eference to what I'm trying to do, this is the website I'm using: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/rhel-centos-fedora-linux-log-failed-login.html)
<elric> LogicalDash:nah... there is nothin
<LogicalDash> elric: You're certain your cards don't already work?
<elric> LogicalDash:the default one works,HDA Intel,but i wanna use the nvidia one which is have...
<elric> LogicalDash:Its bound to be better
<LogicalDash> elric, well I think you need to go into sound preferences, you can get there by clicking on the volume applet
<desktop-newbie> can not watch dvds dmesg says:  "media region code is mismatched to logical unit region"
<LogicalDash> elric, then click the Hardware tab
<benkong2> question I am on ubuntu 10.04 why does sudo make fail and su -c "make install" work?
<nachox> does anyone have experience with OTP in ubuntu?
<bullgard> [LAN file transfer via Avahi]  Nautilus shows "network:///Öffentliche Dateien von detlef auf T42" on 2 computers in a LAN.  Although there is a file in T42:~/Public/ , Nautilus does not show this file in network:///Öffentliche Dateien von detlef auf T42/. What is the reason?
<Dr_Willis> desktop-newbie:  Hmm.. You could rip the dvd to iso file and try to play it that way.  Ive never had to mes swith regions  in the past
<Oxford> hi.. i am trying to install adobe flash player on amd64
<tarzeau> benkong2: because make and make install is not the same
<tarzeau> Oxford: and?
<Oxford> facing problems with it
<elric> LogicalDash: Just Internal audio,nothin else
<LogicalDash> benkong2, can't tell. What error do you get?
<tarzeau> Oxford: did that many times, works fine
<benkong2> question I am on ubuntu 10.04 why does sudo make install ^^fail and su -c "make install" work?
<tarzeau> Oxford: what filename, md5, where do you put it?
<tarzeau> Oxford: and which browser do you accept to find and use it?
<benkong2> error permission denied for a dir in /usr
<Dr_Willis> Oxford:  flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<LogicalDash> elric, go to a terminal and run lspci. Find the hardware infos for the card you want. Then... search the wiki or something because I have no idea what's going on.
<desktop-newbie> Dr_Willis, that is not a solution because i have lots of dvd films and do not want to spend money on lots of blank dvds
<Oxford> i downloaded the flashplayer10_1_rc4_linux_050510.tar.gz... but unable to install
<Dr_Willis> Oxford:  'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer'
<benkong2> LogicalDash,  question I am on ubuntu 10.04 why does sudo make install ^^fail and su -c "make install" work?
<tarzeau> benkong2: for which software
<benkong2> LogicalDash,  error permission denied for a dir in /usr
<Dr_Willis> desktop-newbie:  i never said burn them to OTHER disks.. You can copy teh dvd to a ISO FILE on the hard drive and probely play it.  If theres some hardware lock due to region codes. You may have to. (ive neer had to mess with region codes very much), i THOUGHT that vlc ignroed region codes.
<tarzeau> benkong2: beacuse you need to use sudo su
<benkong2> I am installing clutter-flow for nautilus
<tarzeau> benkong2: ubuntu by default uses sudo, you can't just use su, without root rights
<benkong2> aha! hmmmm
<tarzeau> benkong2: and for su to work as root, you'll need sudo su
<benkong2> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> benkong2: sudo -i   is advised over sudo su
<LogicalDash> benkong2, I would guess it to be that something in the make script is dropping permissions. sudo only holds onto permissions for one command.
<benkong2> I guess the instructions on webupd8 need updating
<Oxford> Dr_Willis: did that but it returned "couldnt finfd the package"
<tarzeau> benkong2: we remove sudo here for our machines, but ubuntu is not really prepared for it, since some gui software rely on sudo
<tarzeau> and fail to work when it
<elric> The battery indicator seems to be completely screwed,its just not refreshin
<tarzeau> is not around
<Dr_Willis> Oxford:  check the spelling. use TAB to complete the name. What ubuntu release are you on exactly?
<benkong2> ok thanks all
<Ramraid> wtf is bug sceduling for atomic swapper ... bsod for ubuntu?
<tarzeau> is there anyone in here, who is using nis/nfs homes?
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: gui software uses gksudo and kdesu , not sudo
<Ramraid> ....well boys?
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: but if you remove sudo, AND those, they fail
<elric> Nebody have the battery indicator bug
<Wavesonics> how can i forcably exit from a make file?
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: even if you run the gui tools as root user from a shell
<mcl0vin> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8257616&postcount=27  ,---can someone please explain step 3 for me
<bayer> Wavesonics, Ctrl+C
<Pici> Ramraid: Can you rephrase your question in a complete sentence. I don't understand what your question is.
<Wavesonics> ya know an exot 1; or a die(); or something
<carlosfrg> hola
<Wavesonics> bayer, no i want a certain line, that if hit, will exit
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: true but i believe they may be deps of the app, removing sudo is a really bad call
<Oxford> Dr_Willis: ubuntu10.04
<Axident> Question: I have by a mistake removed my icon for network at the top panel in Ubuntu 10.04. Tryed to find it under "Add To Panel" but its not displayed in there! How do I get it back?
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: i disagree, it's really NOT a bad call
<bayer> Wavesonics, exit doesnt work?
<Dr_Willis> Oxford:  somthing is weird then. that is the package name
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: it's the software that is really BADLY written when it only works the sudo way
<ActionParsnip> mcl0vin: sudo apt-get install lirc
<Dr_Willis> !info flashplugin-installer
<minedmind> hi, i want to buy a computer with an i5 cpu and a h55 intel chipset on the mb, is it compatible with the last linux kernels?
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<tarzeau> minedmind: works fine here
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: well if the user doesn't have the right access to the files then sudo etc is needed
<Dr_Willis> Oxford:  check your spelling, be sure to 'sudo apt-get update'  befor hand also.
<mcl0vin> ActionParsnip: yeah i got that but what about "setup.sh"
<LogicalDash> mcl0vin, they want you to download and install lirc. They're giving you instructions for using a tarball. This is probably unnecessary; you can install the Debian package instead for much less effort: [sudo apt-get install lirc]
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: like editting files outside of $HOME
<Ramraid> pici: its an error message a bug do you know what it is?
<tarzeau> minedmind: model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: that can be done as root user
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: no need for sudo to get root
<Pici> Ramraid: What is giving you that error message?
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: we use ssh certificates, to administer a herd of computers
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: root is disabled for security, sudo means the OS is ran as user which makes it more secure
<Dr_Willis> desktop-newbie:  bug report on others with a similer issue  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/502426
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: not exactly, sudo means a user needs sudo and /etc/sudoers to get root access
<ActionParsnip> mcl0vin: do you mean editing the file?
<mcl0vin> ActionParsnip: yes
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: we only run administration stuff as root user, and user stuff as user user
<Ramraid> pici: shutdown  -h now
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: it just needs to be  a member of the admin group
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: that's not how it works everywhere
<Oxford> tarzeau: i am using mozilla firefox
<LogicalDash> mcl0vin, as for setup.sh, it would appear that this particular tarball uses a configuration script that doesn't work right, and they are giving you instructions for making it work right. You don't have to. Just use the Debian package.
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: and sudo doesn't make things safer.
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: well if you use sudo you dont need 2 users, you can have one user which is simpler
<tarzeau> Oxford: i'm sorry for you :)
<minedmind> tarzeau, thanks
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: well actually not so, if you're 9 administrators
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: sudo on its own, no but the other implications it gives does
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: you can't share this ONE user among 9 people
<Oxford> any ideas on how to go about installing latest version of flash player
<desktop-newbie> Dr_Willis, what is the solution?
<mcl0vin> LogicalDash: so just do it thru aptitude
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: look we don't like sudo, we use su
<LogicalDash> mcl0vin, yeah, that's usually better
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: then you have no auditting of who did what if you only use one user, bad choice dude
<Dr_Willis> desktop-newbie:  depends on the actual issue. theres no magic fix for everyone
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: if ubuntu can not support their applications being run without sudo, that's really bad
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: they are and its worked well since its release
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: no not exactly, we do have auditing, but without sudo
<yves___> asdfa
<mcl0vin> LogicalDash:ok
<Oer> Oxford, i have the same idea as ubuttu
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: ubuntu exists not as long as we do
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: and it worked just fine and great without ubuntu, 10 years ago
<ActionParsnip> mcl0vin: edit the setup.sh file and scroll to the line it says and make the appropriate changes
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: if you knew the history of sudo, you'd know it was a security holes many times itself
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: well this is how ubuntu chooses to implement some security
<Oxford> how to install .so file
<sender> The mouse scroll speed is very slow, can I change this. If yes, how? Thanks.
<Pici> Ramraid: What version of Ubuntu are you using currently?
<ActionParsnip> Oxford: whats the filename?
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: as i said, adding sudo doesn't make things more secure
<Dr_Willis> Oxford:  you are best to uise the version in the repos i imagine.
<mcl0vin> ActionParsnip: where can i find 'setup.sh'
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: it's not the items that make things secure
<Dr_Willis> Oxford:  installing flash from the adobe site can sometimes not work properly
<ActionParsnip> mcl0vin: in the files you extracted
<bullgard> [LAN file transfer via Avahi]  Nautilus shows "network:///Öffentliche Dateien von detlef auf T42" on 2 computers in a LAN.  Although there is a file in T42:~/Public/ , Nautilus does not show this file in network:///Öffentliche Dateien von detlef auf T42/. What is the reason?
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: fine, if you don't like ubuntu's way then dont use it
<Oxford> libflashplayer.so
<Ramraid> pici : that was 9.10
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: huh?
<ActionParsnip> Oxford: ok and what browser?
<Oxford> mozilla
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: that's what i do, we remove sudo, and do it another way
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: thats fine
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: yes it is. but some software has bugs, and it's not working properly as it should
<Jormungand> Hi
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: i'm glad we don't work in the same office
<mcl0vin> ActionParsnip: i didn't download it, i got it thru apt-get
<Pici> Ramraid: What does  uname -r  report?
<ActionParsnip> Oxford: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins     then copy the .so there, it will run. Make sure you have no other flash packages installed or it will conflict
<Bisu[Shield]> hey guys I like using toad and sql yog for windows but sadly they are not available for linux.  Any linux equivallents?
<z3r0-c001> how do i find broken packages
<Jormungand> I heard about the new kernel version 2.6.34. Could anyone tell me, when it will be available via synaptics?
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: thats fine, i dont work in an office
<tarzeau> z3r0-c001: broken how?
<frxstrem> is it possible to record a VNC session?
<z3r0-c001> my updater said i have 2
<Korlis> yo whats up peopel
<tarzeau> z3r0-c001: by parsing dpkg -l or /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<Ramraid> pici: 2 secs reboot
<z3r0-c001> ?
<ActionParsnip> Jormungand: its not supported here
<juki> .
<z3r0-c001> is that a command
<Jormungand> hm okay, where can i get more information about?
<tarzeau> z3r0-c001: the first one yes, the second one is a log file
<Oer> frxstrem, yes, i use VLC for record desktop
<Dr_Willis> Jormungand:  There some unofficial kernel ppa's use at your very own risk.
<Dr_Willis> !kernel | Jormungand
<ubottu> Jormungand: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Jormungand> okay thank you
<z3r0-c001> i didnt know you wrote 2 tarzeau
<frxstrem> Oer: I was neither talking about recording a desktop nor using VLC, I just want to record a VNC session (of my iPod touch) into a video file
<magnets> ubuntu netbook remix ISO is just regular Ubuntu desktop with the ~10MB of netbook packages rolled in?
<obiwan_> hey people
<ActionParsnip> magnets: it  also has special window manaers and settings to suit smaller screens
<Oer> frxstrem, i dunno apple can record a vnc session
<obiwan_> i'm trying to run phenny but don't know how. anybody could help?
<ActionParsnip> obiwan_: in a terminal type: phenny    and press enter
<h00k> magnets: Netbook Edition, yeah. And a different interface as well
<obiwan_> ActionParsnip: that ain't work
<Oxford> ActionParsnip:did this "cp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/" .. it returned nothing...
<z3r0-c001> remix is just a diffrent UI and wont allow usage of the desktop its self thats why i run gnome
<eccagokil> met mlm
<obiwan_> ActionParsnip: first time it's supposed to create a config file, i edited it, made it chmod a+x but i keep getting syntax error
<ActionParsnip> Oxford: is the libflashplayer.so in the pwd ?
<Oxford> es
<Oxford> yes
<z3r0-c001> what do i do if i forget my root pass
<LogicalDash> Oxford, commands like that usually return nothing if they worked right. To make sure it worked, to an ls .mozilla/plugins; if it's there.... you're good
<ActionParsnip> obiwan_: then rename the config file so you get vanilla config
<Oxford> okay
<LogicalDash> z3r0-c001, you reinstall Ubuntu :(
<ActionParsnip> Oxford: if you run: ls    do you see the file?
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | z3r0-c001
<ubottu> z3r0-c001: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<twig111> My Lucid install has a hugely annoying bug: When logging out of one account while another account is logged in, it just drops to a black screen—no cursor, no prompt, nothing. Sometimes Ctrl>Alt>Del shuts it down from this state, sometimes not. In those cases, I have to kill it by holding down the power button. This has happened about once a day ever since the final Lucid release. I need help.
<Oxford> ActionParsnip, yes it is thr
<h00k> twig111: Have you filed a bug or checked to see if it already exists?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<z3r0-c001> what is ubottu  talking bout
<elric> I have a weird bug,my battery level is never refreshed..
<ActionParsnip> Oxford: ok, I just reread, the zero output means all is well, ini linux no news is good news
<obiwan_> ActionParsnip: now i removed it lol What happened to ~/.phenny/default.py?
<ActionParsnip> Oxford: try your browser :)
<ActionParsnip> obiwan_: not sure, i dont use the app dude
<Oer> frxstrem, for ubuntu maybe this app https://wiki.edubuntu.org/ScreenCasts/VNCREC
<frxstrem> z3r0-c001: you shouldn't use the root user in ubuntu, but rather use 'sudo' if you want to perform actions as root - see 'man sudo_root' for more information
<obiwan_> ActionParsnip: i thought i'd start over from scratch, removed the file and run again phenny and now it's missing. i purged phenny and installed again and it keeps saying that :___(
<Oxford> ActionParsnip, i did but when i try to watch a video in youtube, it still says "download adobe flash player"!!!!
<obiwan_> ActionParsnip: alright np man :) thankx
<twig111> h00k: I'm new to the process and I've found bug searches difficult and confusing. Where do I start?
<elric> I have a weird bug,my battery level is never refreshed..
<ActionParsnip> Oxford: if you run:   dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep  gnash; dpkg -l | grep  swf      does it output anything?
<LogicalDash> twig111, though I don't know anything about that specific problem, it has the hallmarks of driver failure. Have You Tried any alternate drivers?
<ActionParsnip> obiwan_: all better/
<LogicalDash> twig111, you start at launchpad.net
<h00k> !bug | twig111
<ubottu> twig111: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<h00k> twig111: you'll need an account on Launchpad.net
<Oxford> ActionParsnip, it returned nothing
<ActionParsnip> Oxford: sweet :)
<eein> z3r0-c001, i believe you can just overwrite it using a recovery cd
<twig111> h00k: I've got a launchpad account. I'll see it I can locate the bug.
<Oxford> ActionParsnip, so what do i do now?
<h00k> twig111: Excellent, good luck!
<elric> There is a bug,in lucid,by which the battery lvl is not refreshed at all
<twig111> LogicalDash: you mean video drivers I assume?
<twig111> h00k: thx
<LogicalDash> twig111, yeah, have you looked in the Hardware Drivers control panel recently?
<ActionParsnip> Oxford: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   uname -a; file ~/.mozilla/plugin/libflashplayer.so     Thanks
<tehran> hello, i have two on mobo NICs, but only one eth0, shows up. eth1 doesn't even show up in ifconfig -a, it worked in 9.10. any ideas on how to enable it?
<erkan^> !spotfiy
<twig111> LogicalDash: yeah, it just says No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<LogicalDash> twig111, humm, can you do an lspci and tell me how it identifies your video card?
<LzrdKing> when i suspend my htpc running 9.10 with just openbox (no gnome or kde), then wake it up, i have no sound and i need to restart X to get sound back; any ideas why this happens and how to fix it?
<h00k> tehran: check to see if it's enabled on your BIOS.
<sender> anyone an idea on how to speed up scrolling with mouse wheel?
<LogicalDash> sender, System->Preferences->Mouse
<ActionParsnip> tehran: use: sudo lshw -C network     websearch for the device with no logical name
<sender> LogicalDash: thanks for the response. But I dont see anything concerning wheel..
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: you could use a wake up script to remove and reload the sound module, may make things nice
<sender> LogicalDash: Pointer speed?
<twig111> LogicalDash: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<twig111> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<twig111> Is that what you need?
<barberan> д
<tehran> ah, ActionParsnip there are two *-network listings, and physical id:1 says disabled, how would i enable it?
<LogicalDash> twig111, well yes... hm, hold on
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: what do you make of the fact that restarting X restores the sound?  does X reload the sound module (oh, using ALSA, not pulse)
<ActionParsnip> tehran: you need to setup a driver for the device, websearch for the product line to find guides
<jatt`> Hi, in the gnome-terminal date says:
<jatt`> Tue May 18 16:15:51 CEST 2010
<jatt`> but the clock applet says 2:34PM
<jatt`> how to fix?
<h00k> tehran: Also, check your BIOS to see if it's enabled
<FloodBot4> jatt`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: not sure, thats a weird one
<tehran> but why, it's literally the same as my first eth0, just the second one on the mobo
<tehran> h00k: i did, it works in windows 7, on this dual boot
<Megrem> is anybody experienced with logitech quickcam messenger?
<iceroot> !anyone | Megrem
<ubottu> Megrem: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bLiNdRaGe> so i have a weird question about ubuntu in a vm...i create a floppy .flp, connect it, then in ubuntu type sudo fdisk -l, and it doesn't show /dev/fd0
<sam_india> hi..m using ubuntu 10.04...seem to hav problem with mobile broadband...sometimes its work fine other wise I have to restart several times...pl help
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: how do i make a script run on wakeup?
<bLiNdRaGe> any ideas what i'm doing wrong? i've never had problems with native ubuntu, just need to do some dev in a virtual setup
<twig111> LogicalDash: Another thing that may be connected: During boot, I get a white cursor on a flickering black background for about 5 or 10 seconds before the ubuntu splash screen comes up.
<LogicalDash> twig111, also sounds like driverfail. I'm searching you some new drivers.
<elric> There is a bug,in lucid,by which the battery lvl is not refreshed at all
<Megrem> problems getting logitech quickcam messenger driver compiled: [!] Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: http://superuser.com/questions/60473/is-there-a-way-to-call-a-script-when-ubuntu-wakes-up-from-suspend-or-hibernate-mo
<sam_india> hi..m using ubuntu 10.04...seem to hav problem with mobile broadband...sometimes its work fine other wise I have to restart several times...pl help
<twig111> LogicalDash: Thanks!
<h00k> elric: as in it's not charging or as in the indicator doesn't show any charge?
<LogicalDash> twig111, Okay if you would please. Go to System->Administration->Software Sources. Add a source: ppa:intel-gfx-testing/ppa
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: thanks
<elric> h00k:its just sits at 100%,and shows chargin,,even if i remove the power source
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: sudo lshw -C sound    will show you the module to manipulate
<Megrem> [!] Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.
<Megrem>  what to do?
<LzrdKing> i gotta play with this lshw command, it seems very powerful
<clone4ubuntu> hellow ActionParsnip
<LogicalDash> twig111, having done that, close Software Sources, open Update Manager, click Check, enter password, wait a bit, click Install Updates.
<ActionParsnip> hi clone4ubuntu
<h00k> elric: Perhaps report a bug, I'm not sure what that would be reported against
<clone4ubuntu> are u developer?
<h00k> elric: perhaps somebody else would know
<Oxford> ActionParsnip, i got this "Linux localhost 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:28:05 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Oxford> /root/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<clone4ubuntu> wher do u live abhishek
<elric> h00k:reported... but there must be a some easy fix to it
<twig111> LogicalDash: Okay I'm doing that
<h00k> !ot | clone4ubuntu
<ubottu> clone4ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LogicalDash> twig111, once it's all done, restart and hope for the best!
<clone4ubuntu> thanks
<bLiNdRaGe> so i create a .flp file in vmware, connect it, then in ubuntu type sudo fdisk -l and /dev/fd0 doesn't show...any ideas why?
<h00k> elric: you can try 'sudo service acpi-support restart' in a terminal
<humbolt> Tracker was kicked out of ubuntu default install (ubuntu-desktop)?
<LzrdKing> lshw is awesome
<ayone> #moo
<iflema> Oxford try this one http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html put it in same place/remove others
<humbolt> is that true, and why is that?
<h00k> bLiNdRaGe: because it sounds like you're mounting it in the virtual machine, not on your actual install
<elric> h00k:no use
<LogicalDash> twig111, oh. Um, sorry, I appear to have linked you to OLD drivers and not NEW ones.
<LogicalDash> Oops.
<h00k> elric: try 'sudo service acpid restart'
<ActionParsnip> Oxford: you have grabbed the 32bit flash file when you need the 64bit one, you are also going to be running firefox as root which is REALLY dumb
<bLiNdRaGe> thought that it would carry over, just like inserting a cd h00k
<humbolt> or is there another desktop file indexer in place now?
<elric> h00k:nope
<twig111> LogicalDash: When the Software sources app updated upon closing, it returned an error saying it couldn't find that source
<LogicalDash> twig111, in my instructions above, replace "ppa:intel-gfx-testing/ppa" with "ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates"
<h00k> bLiNdRaGe: Are you trying to use this image in your virtual machine or your actual install?
<LogicalDash> My goof
<bLiNdRaGe> in my virtual machine
<twig111> LogicalDash: OK
<bLiNdRaGe> im writing a bootloader, but i can't get a floppy image to write to in the virtual machine
<h00k> bLiNdRaGe: What is the guest OS?
<bLiNdRaGe> ubuntu 9.10 hosted in vmware 6.5.2 on Windows 7 x64
<LzrdKing> actiopwhat line from lshw shows the module name?
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: pwhat line from lshw shows the module name?
<h00k> bLiNdRaGe: Gotcha, I understand now, and I'm not sure. Perhaps someone else will know
<bLiNdRaGe> hmmm, it's odd
<bLiNdRaGe> i'm what i consider good in vmware, and good as far as a linux user
<bLiNdRaGe> but it's odd
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: read it, it says driver=  did you read the output!?
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: yes, it says driver=HDA Intel ; i wasn't expecting a space in the module name
<teknoz> Question: I'm trying to configure my PAM configuration file so that my /var/log/faillog file will actually show me something instead of popping up with xCHM everytime. . I do not see the /etc/pam.d/system-auth file, but I do see the /etc/pam.d/common-auth file. Is the common-auth file in Ubuntu the same as the system-auth file in other linux distro's? or should I go to the pam.d files in my /lib/security that have the pam_tally.so files? (as a r
<teknoz> eference to what I'm trying to do, this is the website I'm using: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/rhel-centos-fedora-linux-log-failed-login.html)
<z3r0-c001> how dind the broken packages the the updater says i have on my system fo i
<zys> Hey I did a sudo apt-get remove lamp-server^ and then suddenly after reboot my graphics messed up and have to boot into console and nvidia-config is missing, can someone tell me what's going on?
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: its actually snd-hda-intel    I found that out with a swift websearch
<IdleOne> z3r0-c001: use sudo dpkg --configure -a
<IdleOne> z3r0-c001: that should fix broken packages
<zys> can someone help me with "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" ?
<ActionParsnip> zys: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> zys: then rebooting
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: so rmmod snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel?
<zys> ActionParsnip: I just did
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: should be ok, you may have to also restart pulseaudio
<zys> but then I realize nvidia-glx isn't installed and i installed the 173 version
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: not using pulseadio, just alsa
<sebsebseb> Hi
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: then restart alsa may be required too, but try without
<Roasted> Is there a way to suck up all folders/permissions and re-deploy them to a new server? I know Linux tends to associate owner ID's with names... aka Jason might be user 1001, Fred might be 1002, etc. I have NO clue how I could possibly re-add all users on the new server and get them dead-on to match the permissions. Is there any way I can save those accordingly and transfer them w/o a headache?
<z3r0-c001> thnx idleone
<IdleOne> z3r0-c001: welcome
<Aji-Dahaka> Roasted: rsync can do that
<Aji-Dahaka> Roasted: if the usernames exist
<Roasted> Aji-Dahaka, right - but that doesn't solve the issue with the usernames.
<Aji-Dahaka> otherwise...if it is a _new_ server, you could just coppy the passwd file
<zys> ActionParsnip: doesn't work
<Aji-Dahaka> alternatively, if it is not quite new, it is easy to merge the passwd files.
<Aji-Dahaka> "easy"
<bullgard> [LAN file transfer via Avahi]  Nautilus shows "network:///Öffentliche Dateien von detlef auf T42" on 2 computers in a LAN.  Although there is a file in T42:~/Public/ , Nautilus does not show this file in network:///Öffentliche Dateien von detlef auf T42/. What is the reason?
<zys> When I do startx, I only see the mouse and nothing, any ideas why?
<Roasted__> does the passwd file have the association from jason  = user 1001, fred =  user 1002, etc. then could I use that + rsync as root to preserve any and ALL changes accordingly so when I launch the new server its like nothing ever changed?
<Roasted__> Aji-Dahaka, ^
<Roasted__> Aji-Dahaka, sorry I got disconnected. thats another problem Im having with my ubuntu laptop. I magically lose connection to wireless every 2-3 minutes.
<Roasted__> weeeeeee.
<Aji-Dahaka> Roasted__: ah, so you did.  you can just merge/copy the passwd files, that should be fairly easy.
<Roasted__> Aji-Dahaka, where is the passwd file located?
<unperson> I was just using Rythmbox to rip some CDs to "High Quality MP3".  That command appears to invoke lame with the V2 variable bitrate (VBR) enconding; however, the mp3s produced appear to be fixed average bitrate (ABR) at 128 kbps.  Is this a known issue?
<Aji-Dahaka> Roasted__: in /etc
<Aji-Dahaka> Roasted__: it is easily readable.  try vipw (as root)
<Roasted__> Aji-Dahaka, I see that. I just nano'd it.
<Roasted__> Aji-Dahaka, have youe ver done this? Im curious if merging this passwd file would somehow create home directories for these users too.
<Aji-Dahaka> Roasted__: you will want to either run it in vipw or learn the command to make the shadow file for you.  (probably vipw)
<Dr_Willis> Has anyone else followed the freenx guide  at this url and found it.. err.. sort of wrong for 10.04?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Roasted__> Aji-Dahaka, not that I need home directories. I use my own shares.
<kong> Hi guys! Quick question: Some of my removable hard drives fail to mount even when they are all in the fstab with the UUID's correct and everything... Why do they fail to mount? I have ownership
<jteknet> How do I get my runlevel changed to 3 or something that doesn't go into a gui on Ubuntu 10.04? I want to have my computer boot into a console and then make me login and startx. I've tried update-rc.d -f gdm remove as well as the cli text-gui tool, rcconf neither worked when I disabled gdm.
<Aji-Dahaka> Roasted__: it would not make home directories automatically.  it only creates user entries.
<wizard_> Hi, in Lucid the indicator applet's icons are spaced out and it looks incredibly ugly.  Is there any way to make them not spaced out?  It takes upp too much room and doesnt fit in with the rest of them due to the size in teh spaces.  Any way to fix this disaster of design?  Also, is there any way to separate the app icons, since they all have nothing to do with each other?  The mail icon and the volume icon have nothing to do with each
<Roasted__> Aji-Dahaka, okay. thats fine. But i wonder though. If I add users, I wonder if they can log in to the system.....
<Aji-Dahaka> Roasted__: if you want them to, you can make it so they can.  If you do not want them to, set their shell to something like nologin
<tarzeau> wizard_: as if these were the only problems
<unperson> Dr_Willis, I'm running freenx on Lucid, and it's working fine, but it's an upgrade from karmic, so I didn't follow those new instructions nor install the neatx package (at least, not manually).
<wizard_> tarzeau: oh, these are not the only problems, I just couldnt fit it all in one paragraph.
<Roasted__> Aji-Dahaka, how would I make it so they can log in? by them logging in would it auto-generate a home directory for them?
<tarzeau> wizard_: :) do you have a webpage/wiki listing all of yours?
<unperson> Dr_Willis, I'm actually kind of curious what that changes, now that you pointed it out.
<Aji-Dahaka> Roasted__: the way it works, in a general sense, is when a user tries to log in to a *nix system, the login system checks with PAM.  PAM checks the passwd file for a user entry, checks the password against the password in the shadow file, and if successful runs the command at the end of their passwd entry.
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  yea. there seems to be some  missing info/steps and the start where they mention  neatx-server   - well.. neatx-server installed.. but dident do anything or start up any service..
<Aji-Dahaka> Roasted__: logging in will not auto-generate a homedirectory for them.
<Roasted__> Aji-Dahaka, will they get an error for not having a home directory? I fail to see how this could be seamless....
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  i then installed the freenx server,   but it dident auto start,  the nxsetup command seems missing now also.
<Robert_Zenz> How can I 'dump' the xorg.conf from the actual (automatic) configuration?
<Aji-Dahaka> Roasted__: they will if you do not make home directories for them.
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  sudo /usr/lib/nx/nxsetup --install    (not there)
<Sir_Konrad> is there a way I can schedule Ubuntu Updates at 2:15 AM?
<Aji-Dahaka> Roasted__: that said, if you were either using network-mounted /home or copying their home directories, that would iron out teh seams
<kong> Hi guys! Quick question: Some of my removable hard drives fail to mount even when they are all in the fstab with the UUID's correct and everything... Why do they fail to mount? I have ownership
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  i ran the server manually. so it is working. but the upstart  script in /etc/init/freenx-XXXXX has issues it seems also
<Aji-Dahaka> Roasted__: otherwise, if you just want blank home directories for them, you can "mkdir" for each of the home directories.  a quick for loop and cut should do nicely.
<jteknet> Hate to ask the same question twice and annoy everyone, but how can I get rid of my graphics login and go to a text one by default?
<unperson> Dr_Willis, Yeah, that's...inconvenient to say the least.
<Dr_Willis> jteknet:  stop the gdm service. disable it  if you want it permenet
<wizard_> jteknet: remove gdm?
<Aji-Dahaka> jteknet: I think you would have to edit the *think* inittab or disable the gdm service
<Roasted__> Aji-Dahaka, so if this happens and a user logs in and theres no home directory, what if they save something on the desktop, etc? wheres it go? wheres it reside?
<unperson> Dr_Willis, But it explains why I didn't notice any problem, since I didn't need the setup script either.
<Robert_Zenz> Sir_Konrad, cron might be a way.
<Aji-Dahaka> Roasted__: there is no desktop to save to.  If you want them to log in, you should somehow create a home directory for them.
<Oxford> when i run a script which has wget command: it returned as " wget :command not found"
<disappearedng> can someone tell me what's the point of ^ in sudo aptget install lamp-server^
<jteknet> Dr_Willis, wizard_, Aji-Dahaka: Thanks,  checking it out.
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  yep. Freenx seems a LOT nicer then VNC in the last 10 min ive used it.
<ActionParsnip> jteknet: you can uninstall gdm on its own
<Sir_Konrad> Robert_Zenz: what commands?
<Aji-Dahaka> disappearedng: typo?
<Dr_Willis> Oxford:  try 'wget --help' to be sure its installed?
<jteknet> ActionParsnip: apt-get remote gdm?
 * Aji-Dahaka guesses
<jteknet> *remove rather
<wizard_> jteknet: yes, and then apt-get autoremove to clean apt
<ActionParsnip> jteknet: will need sudo but yes
<Dr_Willis> jteknet:  you dont need to remove gdm. just disable the service..
<Oxford> Dr_Willis, did that.... wget : not found
<unperson> Dr_Willis, I haven't used VNC much, so I can't compare.  I've mostly ever used simple X11 tunneled through SSH.
<Dr_Willis> Oxford:  so... instll wget..
<jteknet> Dr_Willis: I tried. Keeps going into gdm anyway
<disappearedng> Aji-Dahaka: no
<twig11> LogicalDash: Updating drivers didn't work. The only difference I saw was that the black screen on boot didn't flicker, and it displayed three lines ending with "assuming driver cache: write through" just before the ubuntu splash screen came up. I logged into three accounts, then logged out of the third, and got a blank screen and had to hold down the power button to shut down. After that, even the boot process appeared the same as it had befo
<Oxford> thanks
<Dr_Willis> jteknet:  rename the /etc/init/gdm.conf to be /etc/init/gdm.DISABLED
<Roasted__> Aji-Dahaka, so more or less, if I merge a passwd file for them, they CAN log in - but they wont get any errors - they just cant save anywhere. Is that the general idea?
<unperson> Dr_Willis, And I can say that it's a hell of a lot better than that if you have anything other than a very fast connection, or if certain visual effects are used.
<Dr_Willis> jteknet:  or 'sudo service gdm stop' for a one time stoppage.
<jteknet> Dr_Willis: Thanks, trying now!
<Dr_Willis> jteknet:  its possible theres a sysv script for gdm in /etc/rc2.d also
<wizard_> Hi, in Lucid the indicator applet's icons are spaced out and it looks incredibly ugly.  Is there any way to make them not spaced out?  It takes upp too much room and doesnt fit in with the rest of them due to the size in teh spaces.  Any way to fix this disaster of design?  Also, is there any way to separate the app icons, since they all have nothing to do with each other?  The mail icon and the volume icon have nothing to do with each
<Aji-Dahaka> Roasted__: they will get an error if they do not have their home directory, but the shell will do something "reasonable" like put them in /
<tarzeau> wizard_: screenshots?
<unperson> Dr_Willis, The dimming out that Ubuntu goes for the password prompt, for example, would basically cause forwarded X Sessions to grind to a halt.
<jteknet> Dr_Willis: Trying the /etc/init possible fix for now.
<Aji-Dahaka> so it is more of a warning, really
<wizard_> tarzeau: why do you need screenshots of that?  Just login with Gnome and look at the applet, its horrid looking.
<LogicalDash> twig11, sounds like a bug to me. If you would search launchpad for like-sounding bugs, and comment on them with whatever you have to add, that would be great.
<hvralpha> Wizard, you can right click and chjhose move and then move them to where you want
<tarzeau> wizard_: well it's fun but different users get different gnome looks here
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: looks fine here dude
<tarzeau> wizard_: some are missing the logout button
<unperson> Dr_Willis, Anyway, I'm unfortunately not experienced enough with setting up freenx to be of much help, I imagine.  I wonder if there might be a deb elsewhere that would work better.
<wizard_> hvralpha: moving them isnt what is needed.  All of the icons are in ONE applet, and ALL move together.  Its ugly.
<tarzeau> wizard_: some come with config files existing (older gnome software)
<Sir_Konrad> when I go to do "Personal File Sharing", it says that I need to install some packages. What packages do I need to install?
<Sir_Konrad> samba?
<tarzeau> wizard_: and really it's a big mess. that's why i ask for screenshots
<twig11> LogicalDash: Thanks for the help anyhow :-)
<wizard_> tarzeau: logout isnt a part of that applet.
<tarzeau> wizard_: i wasn't refering to your lone problem, but about everything in lucid
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  i got the debs and got it installed.. it seems that there been some changes to the support tools and the docs are out of date. But  ive not looked too hard into it. :) i might have it working now
<LogicalDash> twig11, you're welcome!
<iflema> jteknet edit /etc/default/grub and add the word    text     i.e. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet text"
<Roasted__> Aji-Dahaka, so more or less, if I export the passwd file, merge to new server, all of my users are there. Likewise, if I run rsync as root or even just gksudo nautilus and copy/paste accordingly, the shares will be there and everything will be matched up. The only curve ball is when users may log in - however for a server, users shouldnt be "logging in" to it anyway I suppose.
<iflema> jteknet then in terminal      sudo update-grub
<z3r0-c001> is there a way to just check for broken packages
<hvralpha> Wizard, the notifications is in one panel, but everyting else is movable
<LogicalDash> twig11, for what it's worth, you're now subscribed to the latest backported drivers (that is, drivers coded for the next release of ubuntu, ported back to this one)
<LogicalDash> so, if they fix the bug, you'll get the fix
<wizard_> ActionParsnip: This looks OK to you?  How do I make it so there are no spaces?  I'd also like each of these apps to me movible on their own instead of married to this applet since they have NOTHING to do with each other.  Its a friggin' mess.  http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/3852/screenshot5c.png
<jteknet> iflema: Seems to have worked, logging in and trying a startx now!
<wizard_> hvralpha: Not what I was asking about.
<jteknet> iflema: Perfect solution. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: is it the same with a different theme?
<iflema> jteknet all good with quiet or did you remove it also?
<wizard_> ActionParsnip: yesa
<wizard_> yes*
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  i seem to have it working now.  the servies dident want to start untill i got the other things going it seems
<jteknet> iflema: Left quiet on there. I'm guessing that just keeps it from scrolling the text that unix is known for at bootup?
<wizard_> ActionParsnip: its a mess no matter which theme I use, very very ugly.  Also doesnt matter which icons I use, it still is spaced out
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: looks ok to me but the size of the screen isnt demonstrated in the tiny shot
<unperson> To anyone wondering about my earlier query, yes it is apparently a known bug in Rhythmbox that it ignores those settings for mp3 encoding.   Sound like this has been known since Karmic at least.
<wizard_> ActionParsnip: size of the screen is irrelevant, Im talking about teh spaces between the icons.  Just a sec, I'll contrast that with other icons that I CAN move to be closer together.
<TheEpicness> hi there
<TheEpicness> :)
<jay2001> Hi all
<matmat> hi
<TheEpicness> how is it going people :)
<wizard_> ActionParsnip: http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/562/screenshot6uf.png  see, these icons ae NOT spaced out and look OK to me.
<jay2001> I have a quick question (I hope).
<matmat> i want read/write access for users, what am i doing wrong in fstab? /dev/sdb2 /media/wd ext4 auto,user,rw 0 2
<unperson> Dr_Willis, Not sure what "the other things" are, but glad you got it working.  I don't know if you've looked into changing the client key for nx login, but it's not too hard and may be worth doing.
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  the key generation , and theres some 'server-helper' command that i think replaces that other setup command now.
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: i see now
<unperson> Dr_Willis, I see.  Good to know, since I may want to install it on Lucid in the future.
<TheEpicness> i have a question about ubuntu 10.4 "^^
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  saw some message about copyinmg a key to the clients. that would let me get a passwordless login?
<tarzeau> TheEpicness: ask!
<unperson> Dr_Willis, No.
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/533544
<TheEpicness> can i play games on full screen
<TheEpicness> ?
<wizard_> ActionParsnip: any ideas on how to fix this?  The applet is so ugly that I dont want to use it, but since the devs thought they would make decisions for me, I have no other option if I wish to have access to these applications since they only open minimized to teh tray.
<tarzeau> TheEpicness: sure
<unperson> Dr_Willis, The way it works is that you're loging in to the ssh server first as the user "nx"
<Dr_Willis> TheEpicness:  i do for a gr3at many games
<TheEpicness> i cant on my pc "^^
<wizard_> ActionParsnip: dead link, try again.
<jteknet> Okay, so I see all this talk about NX'ing I've been using nomachine for about a week which, of course, is simple to set up but also only allows two simultaneous logins. Do freenx and neatx allow for unlimited and are they at the same level of quality as nomachine? I may be switching today if they are...
<jay2001> I am using eclipse to edit files on a network share (smbfs mounted) and am getting an error that the file "has been changed on the file system" every time a re-focus the eclipse window. I can find other people with the problem (thanks google) but no solutions. Any ideas?
<tarzeau> TheEpicness: which games?
<iflema> jteknet not exactly... quiet just suppresses non critical info....
<tarzeau> Dr_Willis: so can i
<TheEpicness> im trying right now maple story ( private server )
<unperson> Dr_Willis, That client key is for key-based authentication of the user nx.  Your clients will need that key to login at all, I think.
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  ahh. Ok. gotta read the docs some i guess.. but at least its ready for this soon tobe headless server.
<TheEpicness> and it gives me a strange error
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/533544
<jteknet> iflema: Oh, okay. Well I left it on and it seems to be exactly what I was looking for! Thanks a million.
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: all you had to do was delete the last character
<unperson> Dr_Willis, Then you are presented with a login for the particular user, and assuming you get the password right, you're switched to that user.
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  odd. :) i dident need it.. perhaps the qtnx tool  set it up as i logged in.
<TheEpicness> tarzeau: and i tried genesis emulator and snes emulator
<wizard_> ActionParsnip: sorry, I cant read your mind and find yoru URL typos on my own.  All you had to do was copy/paste the proper URL.
<TheEpicness> all of them doesn't work correctly
<TheEpicness> ( i cant see anything on the full screen mode)
<tarzeau> TheEpicness: tried alt-enter ?
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: i did but it borked someplace, anyhoo you have the bug.Keep your eye on it
<TheEpicness> ya
<TheEpicness> alt-enter bring it back to the window mode
<unperson> Dr_Willis, That is weird.  Based on my (limited) understanding, it shouldn't work that way.  I mean, the nx user is only logging in using key-based auth, so if you don't have the right key configured you ought to be shut out.  And IIRC that was my experience when I first changed the key.
<TheEpicness> but the full screen doesn't work
<obiwan_> guys anybody running phenny has it configured to use a registered nick? how?
<unperson> Dr_Willis, But I've been using the NoMachine client rather than qtnx, so I can't speak to that directly.
<TheEpicness> and maple story ... i cant force it to go on window mode
<greggomano> when i plug in my external hard drive it automounts, right? Well, how do I change the permissions on them? Doing the standard Propertes>permissions thingie doesn't work at all
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  yea. qtnx is just a fancy qt frontend it seems. (well a basic front end)
<matmat> my internal hd does not automount
<matmat> whats wrong with that
<unperson> Dr_Willis, I wonder if for some reason it didn't actually switch they key it was using.
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  yea it might not. I saw mentioon of thekeys int he forums. but dident look into it much
<Dr_Willis> matmat:  and the filesystem on the hd is? and you have a fstab entry for it?
<Sir_Konrad> guys, what packages do I need to install file sharing?
<TheEpicness> do u have any idea that make it work ...
<matmat> its ext4 and yes
<TheEpicness> (i can play maple on virtualbox ... but the other stuff?
<Dr_Willis> matmat:  double check the  fstab entry. see if 'sudo mount -a' mounts it.
<wizard_> Looking at the newest Ubuntu, I have a hard time believing the gnome devs actually use gnome.
<unperson> Dr_Willis, Yes.  It's not clear to me how vital it is to change the key, but it does seem to offer some additional security.
<matmat> and well now it does automount, but i cant write
<Dr_Willis> matmat:  ok.. for ext2/3/4 you have to have the proper ownership/permissions setup to allow users to fully access the places on the filesystem
<Dr_Willis> same as if it was a users home dir.
<Chuck27> i get erros when i install new stuff anybody help me
<unperson> Dr_Willis, I think that if you change it, then you're protected by the security of the ssh login process, whereas without it anyone can use the standard nx key to get the privs of nx on your system, and you're relying on the security of the nx login process (which I assume is the shell for that user, though I haven't looked).
<matmat> whats ownership setup?
<matmat> like chown?
<Dr_Willis> !permissiona | matmat
<Dr_Willis> matmat:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | matmat
<ubottu> matmat: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<_UsUrPeR_> is anybody in here familiar with apticron? I have it set up properly, but it's not sending email to me when system updates are required.
<Dr_Willis> matmat:  thats part of the core of security in linux.
<clone4ubuntu> i want ubuntu to mount drives at boot without editing fstab
<astra-x> so i have an asus wl-167g which uses ralink rt2500, on 10.04 it associates and connects with wpa2, but the connection just becomes unconnectable after about 4 minutes
<astra-x> is there some sort of power saving feature that can be disabled?
<Dr_Willis> clone4ubuntu:  edit rc.local to mount them then. :) thats worse the editing fstab in ways
<unperson> Dr_Willis, But there's the trade-off that if you change it then you have to manually transfer and import the new client key for each client that want's to connect.  In my view, it's worthwhile if you have only a few users with good computer skills but perhaps not otherwise.
<TheEpicness> tarzeau are u there ??
<Sir_Konrad> guys, what packages do I need to install file sharing?
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  yea. I got 1 user. :) me.. and my lan is behind a router.
<matmat> do i setup the permission for the mount target directory, or just for the stuff in it?
<nerdy_kid> ok is there a way to execute readonly that are not marked as executible?  like .exe on a cd for example, wine wont run them cause they arent executible
<greggomano> when i plug in my external hard drive it automounts, right? Well, how do I change the permissions on them? Doing the standard Propertes>permissions thingie doesn't do it
<Dr_Willis> matmat:  depends on exactly what you want.. both most likely.
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: can you expand on "file sharing"
<dougztr_> why does the full texlive package always get installed? what is pulling it in?
<clone4ubuntu> what are keyrings?
<tarzeau> TheEpicness: yes
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: like torrents sharing or sharing folders on a lan...how do you mean
<Dr_Willis> matmat:  you can chown/chmod the mountpoint so the user can access fully the 'root' of the drive. and chown/chmod the files ON the filesystemm allreayd. so they can access those.
<TheEpicness> welcome back :P
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip: Personal File Sharing. I want to copy files from one computer to the other via the network.
<unperson> Dr_Willis, Yeah, if you're just using it on your LAN and it's behind NAT, then I personally wouldn't sweat it, unless you're keeping classified docs or mob accounting books or something.  :-)
<ActionParsnip> !samba | Sir_Konrad
<ubottu> Sir_Konrad: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip: will it work with Mac OS X?
<matmat> that sounds good Dr_Willis
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: sure, mac  can connect to samba shares too
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip: ok. thanks!
<Dr_Willis> actually OS-X can also do ssh and nfs cant it?
<dougztr> Dr_Willis: I know it has ssh at least
<prageeth> hi all
<funkyweasel> Afternoon.  I have set mysql to log to /var/log/mysql/mysql.log but the log file is empty despite queries made.  Is there a special trick to it in karmic?
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, this might help  - http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/server-logs.html
<dougztr> I just upgraded my Ubuntu Studio system to 10.04, it had some nasty problems with fglrx but I managed to fix it
<clone4ubuntu> will ubuntu work with wifi broadband
<sh1ny> dougztr, doesnt you desktop get all cranky with fglrx ?
<greggomano> can anyone help me with permissions on an automounting external hdd?
<dougztr> sh1ny: no it seems ok, even using dual monitors
<hyunckle> Hi, i'm using ubuntu 10.04 on compaq cq40-401ax. All seems perfect except the wireless connection. Somehow it couldn't detect my wi fi.
<TheEpicness> im still here u know "^^
<thedude42> greggomano, what's happening when you plug it in and then you look at the output of dmesg?
<natrixnatrix89> Is it possible to connect to another computer using a network cable without having a switch (in ubuntu) ?
<sh1ny> dougztr, cool i decided to stick with radeon drivers for my ati, with the fglrx it gets all cranky
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  heh opennx client has a nicer front end.. but it just segfaulted. :(
<dougztr> sh1ny: depends on the chipset which one works better, mine has only partial support in radeon (hd4830)
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: sure, you will need to set static IP address as there is no DHCP server, you will also need a crossover cable to connect the 2
<wizard_> ActionParsnip: regarding the indicator applet - I can verify this patch works.  You may wish to save this for future reference until the devs decide to include it in the updates or next release.  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/48423654/applet-main.diff
<greggomano> thedude42 when i plug it in, it mounts and I can do whatever i want with it - accessing it in samba all of a sudden gives me problems with supposed permissions
<funkyweasel> sh1ny: Cheers. I am using the correct syntax, general_log = 1 and general_log_file = /var/log/mysql/mysql.log for version 5.1.37 of mysql.  It still is not working with no notification of what is wrong.
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: is it submitted on the bug?
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip: so the classical network cable wont do?
<greggomano> dude42 looking at the output of dmesg makes me see spots
<sh1ny> dougztr, i'm on 4670, works kinda good, with fglrx my video playback gets all flickery and all that
<wizard_> ActionParsnip: yes, but that was a dupe you sent me, and I found the original URL.
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: no such thing dude, there are 2 standards. patch and crossover
<thedude42> greggomano, that sounds like samba configuration is causing your issues
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: then you should say that the patch fixed it for you, this should be incorporated in the next release :)
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, maybe there's not much to log ? do you do anything in at all ? i wll have to go back home and check my config there to see how i got it to work
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip: it still doesn't work. I'm in System>Preferences>Personal File Sharing
<greggomano> thedude42 - i haven't done anything to configure samba (just right-click>share) and there are no problems with accessing the internal hdd on the same machine
<thedude42> greggomano, if you haven't created the samba users, or if you're trying to allow anonymous access, you need to go through your smb.conf carefully
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: patch connects end systems to interconnection devices, crossover connects peer to peer
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip: it's telling me that required packages are not installed.
<funkyweasel> sh1ny: I am performing queries against the database, they are returning results.
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: sudo apt-get install samba
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip: oh. thanks
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, weird
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip: I installed SAMBA. It doesn't seem to make a change to that window.
<thedude42> greggomano, right, because accessing the drive from the local system is completely different than accessing it via samba
<funkyweasel> sh1ny: Dissapointing.
<zaida> ciao a tutti ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu e non riesco a capire come mai i video in flash non riproducono l'audio... andando nelle preferenze audio non compare alsa plugin npviewer.bin che invece compariva con lòa versione precedente di ubuntu
<TheEpicness> i think u cant solve my problem tarzeau... thanks anyway :)
<zaida> sorry wrong channel
<TheEpicness> guyz .. can any1 else help me?
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: you can right click folders in nautilus to configure shares, or use /etc/samba/smb.conf if you want old skool
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, get aboard of the pgsql train :D
<fjallagyldir> hei there
<matmat> maybe i'm dumb, but i chmod 667 the mount target, chown to the current user, now i cant even access it anymore
<greggomano> thedude42 not what i meant - accessing the internal hdd via samba gives no problems - it's only the automounted external hdd that's not working
<matmat> permission denied
<funkyweasel> sh1ny: That's a lovely suggestion, but I'd rather not port all our apps at work to another db solution.
<TheEpicness> i cant run games on full screen mode ... can any1 help me?
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip: ok...
<mickster04> matmat: sudo it?
<matmat> had to be 777 it seems
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, works fine here when i enable logging :/
<fjallagyldir> re
<kong> Hi guys! Quick question: Some of my removable hard drives fail to mount even when they are all in the fstab with the UUID's correct and everything... Why do they fail to mount? Any suggestions?
<funkyweasel> sh1ny: Worked on previous version of ubuntu before I upgraded too.
<thedude42> greggomano, right, again, if your samba share for the external drive has different set of access rights than the internal drive then this is not surprising..... to diagnose this you'll need to use the smbclient command line tool
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip: it seems to be working. Thanks again.
<mickster04> kong: there should be some error messages?
<prageeth> how to work with ftp
<mickster04> prageeth: use a ftp program?
<kong> mickster04, WHere do i find the errors?
<mickster04> prageeth: thats not really a question...
<funkyweasel> sh1ny: Well, may as well shut off logging on the dev box if it's not working :/
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip: which one of these cables would I need to connect a device that has only LAN card to an access point to connect it to wifi infrastructure?
<mickster04> kong: either logs or direct output from if u ran mount from console
<kong> mickster04, Ill try and mount them with the command line but i bet it will work, it just seems like they wont auto-mount with fstab like they should
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, i'm on 10.04
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, works fine here
<funkyweasel> sh1ny: Karmic here.
<john83> i have usr 5422 wireless usb device and ndiswrapper -l says rsc4usb: driver installed (device (0BAF:0118) present (alternate driver: p54usb)).... But i don't have a working interface name for this.. (not in ifconfig ot iwconfig).. what am i doing wrong?
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, i tested on jaunty and lucid
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, i can test on karmic if you wish but i'm pretty sure it's gonna work
<flo`> hi
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, btw karmic has 5.0, not 5.1
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, as far as i can tell by the package name, so i think the log syntax is different ?
<funkyweasel> sh1ny: mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.1.37, for debian-linux-gnu (i486)
<flo`> i read in your BTS that users of a thinkpad x31 have problems resuming their laptop from s2ram mode
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, yes but check out the package name
<flo`> i also have that problem, however using debian lenny... is that problem still fixed?
<funkyweasel> sh1ny: I am pleased it is working for your configurations.  Unfortunately that is not helping my situation.
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, mysql-server5.1.blabla-really.5.0.47
<Chuck27> i get errors when i upgrade any body help me Pm me
<mickster04> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, try putting log           = /var/log/mysql/mysql.log
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, not general_log and all that
<Wyzerd> mickster04: he asked to be PM'd.  BIG difference.  Calm down.
<Ziber> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<kong> mickster04, well it mounts OK from the command line
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: patch if it is connecting to a switch / router or crossover if you are connecting to a PC acting as a wireless router
<funkyweasel> sh1ny: Even looking in synaptic shows I have 5.137-ubuntu5.1, not the package above it, 5.1.30really5.0.38-0ubuntu3 - the latter is unchecked.
<jteknet> II just want to say Ubuntu gives me a warm, fuzzy feeling inside, I think I'm in love. :)
<Pascalcmoi> A website using Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial-Share Alike 3.0 United States License mean that only usa redisent can read the page?
<ActionParsnip> Chuck27: can you use: http://pastebin.com   to give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get -f install
<mohamed> #linuxac
<Pici> Pascalcmoi: Thats a question thats not really on-topic for this channel.  Try asking in the Creative Commons channel: #cc
<mohamed> #linuxac
<funkyweasel> sh1ny: And trying the old syntax does not work either.
<Pascalcmoi> Pico ok
<john83> anyone succeded in using USRobotics Wireless usb adapter? (5422)
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, ok lemme try on karmic
<bastid_raZor> mohamed: /join #linuxac
<funkyweasel> sh1ny: I have no doubt your set up will work.  Mine, however, still will not.
<ActionParsnip> john83: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see the chip used, use the product line to find guides
<mohamed> #linuxac
<Ziber> anyone worked with xen on 10.04 desktop edition, 32bit? when trying to boot, it complains about the init= line.
<Chuck27> it say 23 not fulley installed or removed
<mohamed> #linuxac
<sh1ny> funkyweasel, yea it works :( i just installed it tho
<john83> ActionParsnip: i only have Ethernet card listed tere
<ActionParsnip> john83: is the device usb?
<john83> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> john83: unplug the device, wait 10 seconds, plug it back in, wait 10 seconds, then run:   dmesg | tail -n 15    should give some clues
<funkyweasel> sh1ny: How odd.  Perhaps mysql is being disingenious about where it is placing the log.  Maybe it is an access issue.  I don't really have time to fart about with yet another varigarity of linux-in-not-working-as-expected-shocker.  I'll just have to figure it out when I *need* logging, which will not be ideal.
<funkyweasel> sh1ny: Cheers for help.
<JoeK> Hi
<Pici> !nickspam > Gosho
<ubottu> Gosho, please see my private message
<john83> ActionParsnip: yes it gave some clue: [ 1413.704027] ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:150): kernel is 64-bit, but Windows driver is not 64-bit;bad magic: 010B
<g8tor>  I'm trying to setup a headless server without vnc. I want to manage it strictly via ssh anyone know how to set this up?
<ActionParsnip> john83: are you using ndiswrapper for anything?
<Oxford> how to install .bin file extensions
<tanjir> Oxford, just double click on the file
<Dr_Willis> Oxford:  totally depends on what it is.
<Dr_Willis> double clicking MAY not work.
<john83> ActionParsnip: yes i tried to follow tutorials but couldn't  succeeded in.. (however ndiswrapper -l shows th device is present and loaded.. )
<ActionParsnip> john83: sounds like you need to change the driver as you are not using the 64bit driver and your OS is 64bit
<Dr_Willis> Oxford:  a lot of your Q's may be answerd at -> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do
<john83> ActionParsnip, so i won't be able to use wireless adapter.. because USrobotics does not have a driver for 64 bit and my ubuntu 10.04 is 64 bit ):
<ActionParsnip> john83: so no 64bit XP driver or Vist 64bit driver/
<ActionParsnip> john83: if not then you will need to use 32bit Ubuntu (use PAE if you have >3Gb ram) or buy a new adapter
<john83> ):
<john83> thank you ActionParsnip
<john83> at least now i know the problem
<bastid_raZor> Songbird stops linux dev/support!.. songbird was a massive memory leak anyway
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Kalidarn> bastid_raZor: where's it say they're cancelling support
<didiermah> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<alket> welcome back
<benkevan> what ppa repositories do most of you guys use?
<jpds> benkevan: None.
<jpds> benkevan: But I imagine stuff like Chromium is popular.
<Kalidarn> does deleting a ppa delete the launchpad account?
<benkevan> jpds: That's in community :o)
<Kalidarn> i have a ppa for an old distribution of ubuntu i do not want to support anymore
<jpds> Kalidarn: You can't delete PPAs.
<Kalidarn> jpds: yes u can
<jpds> Kalidarn: No, you can't: https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/392887
<Kalidarn> jpds: err it says u can in launchpad
<jpds> Kalidarn: Err, just noticed that was fixed.
<wng-> Does anyone know why my Wireless would be dropping if i get furthur than 10ft away from my router? I have a Intel 5100 ABGN and Ubuntu 10.04
<benkevan> wng-: What AP?
<Kalidarn> jpds: im just wondering if it will destroy my launchpad account i dont want to have to set up all my keys
<jpds> Kalidarn: #launchpad is the right place to ask.
<wng-> benkevan: what do you mean by that?
<cluey> Hey all, my crunch-bang vid res settings keep resetting each reboot, any ideas out there?
<ActionParsnip> !crunchbang | cluey
<ubottu> cluey: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bastid_raZor> Kalidarn: http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/remove-songbird2
<bastid_raZor> Kalidarn: follow the links on that page to the full story
<jay2001> is there a way to ignore join/part messages in XChat?
<serilbye> hello everyone, tell me your suggestion about the best of shell account (include cheap price)
<s7726> ?
<Pici> !offtopic | serilbye
<ubottu> serilbye: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wng-> Does anyone know why my Wireless would be dropping if i get furthur than 10ft away from my router? I have a Intel 5100 ABGN and Ubuntu 10.04
<s7726> ?
<ActionParsnip> wng-: in the bootup dmesg messages does it mention firmware?
<wng-> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure as it's a customers machine, just emailed him to grep dmesg for firmware, but the modinfo for iwlagn has a few different versions listed, iwlwifi-{4965-2,5150-2,5000-2,6050-4,6000-4}.ucode
<ActionParsnip> wng-: if it mentions firmware then the file requested needs to be in /lib/firmware
<wng-> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks!
<illuminaris> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid). When I try to perform a search in Evolution Mail, no results show up, even when I am certain there should be results. I have not been able to find any guides addressing this problem so I have not tried any solutions yet. Any advice?
<orsonj> I just had thunderbird forget all my email. (Ubuntu 10.04) does this seem to be a common thing recently?
<Lok> hi all
<k-rad> i am wondering if someone could explain to me in simple terms how to not have to press a key to get grub2 to show my kernel list ?
<benkevan> wng-: What access point are you using?
<ChogyDan> k-rad: how far have you gotten?
<elric> hey,lil bit of a n00b here...need help fixing my sound drivers
<k-rad> ChogyDan, default install of grub2 with lucid
<benkevan> k-rad: You can modify your /etc/default/grub
<benkevan> !ask @ elric:
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<benkevan> !ask @ elric:
<ChogyDan> !grub2 | k-rad
<ubottu> k-rad: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<benkevan> grrr haha
<k-rad> benkevan, could you reference the exact entry to change ?
<FloodBot2> benkevan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FardadJalili> I can't connect to secure wireless connections, and dmesg say : "eth1: no IPv6 routers present". anyone has any idea?
<illuminaris>  I am running Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid). When I try to perform a search in Evolution Mail, no results show up, even when I am certain there should be results. I have not been able to find any guides addressing this problem so I have not tried any solutions yet. Any advice?
<benkevan> k-rad: You can check out !grub2 and see the setting.. but in essense you want to disable GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<benkevan> !grub2 @ k-rad
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k-rad> thank you
<elric> @benkevan: i have a hp dv6,apparantly it has a nvdia sound card and a inbuilt card,hda-intel i guess..
<benkevan> elric: make sure your PCM isn't durned all the way down
<elric> benkevan:sound works...
<elric> but i want the nvidia driver to work
<benkevan> have you installed it? using the hardware drivers option?
<lun4tic> hi, is it possible to group mail accounts in evolution like you can do in thunderbird 3.x?
<Plugh> How do I get ubuntu 9.10 to play the drum sound when gdm is ready for users to log in?
<FardadJalili> I can't connect to secure wireless connections, and dmesg say : "eth1: no IPv6 routers present". anyone has any idea?
<elric> benkevan:http://paste.ubuntu.com/435603/
<FardadJalili> s/say/says/
<lun4tic> Plugh: make your soundcard work :)
<Plugh> lun4tic: My sound card works just fine.
<lun4tic> lun4tic: it should be activated by default normally
<lun4tic> -.-
<lun4tic> Plugh:  it should be activated by default normally
<Plugh> I hear the start up noise when X is starting up after I login. All other sounds work.
<elric> my sound crackles a lot...
<Plugh> lun4tic: I know. I hear the drums on my laptop but not on my desktop.
<lun4tic> system --> ...> login screen config somewehre
<benkevan> elric: so I see only the 2 intel sound devices.. have you installed the drivers for invidia?
<Plugh> elric: well... there are some minor sound issues due to PulseAudio
<illuminaris>  I am running Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid). When I try to perform a search in Evolution Mail, no results show up, even when I am certain there should be results. I have not been able to find any guides addressing this problem so I have not tried any solutions yet. Any advice? Third and final attempt to get some assistance.
<lun4tic> take a look if it's checked
<iflema> Plugh gconf editor /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/settings-manager-plugins/sound/
<elric> benkevan:i have no idea how to..theres where i need help
<sipior> illuminaris: third and final attempt? that's an odd form of motivation...
<Plugh> lun4tic: Administration. There are no sound setting options there.
<KingAztech> which ubuntu should I use for a netbook?
<elric> Plugh:it crackles only in wine and durin shutdown
<KingAztech> xubuntu?
<Plugh> iflema: checking...
<jken418> !unr | KingAztech
<ubottu> KingAztech: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<benkevan> what card do you have? can you go to hardware drivers, and install the proprietary drivers?
<donavan01> is there a way to keep ubuntu from asking for my password every time it updates or I install software
<lun4tic> well there should be some stuff to configure gdm2
<KingAztech> jken418 : I'm using wubi installer... and it doesn't give me that option
<lun4tic> if not you gotta install it first
<lun4tic> gdm2setup or something like that
<jken418> donavan01: Yes, but you don't want to do that -- it will be insecure.
<KingAztech> jken418 : it gives me ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and mythbuntu
<cfedde_> I'm looking for some kind of enterprise search engine.  Does someone have a recomendation?
<elric> there is no option to install drivers in hardware drivers
<resno> cfedde_: what do you mean "enterprise search engine"
<FardadJalili> I can't connect to secure wireless connections, and dmesg say : "eth1: no IPv6 routers present". anyone has any idea?
<jken418> KingAztech: I'm not familiar with wubi.  I'd suggest you get UNR and do a proper dual-boot.
<Toaday> I am trying to expand my RAID 5 array. When I try to grow the array, it tells me that my raid device (/dev/md0) is busy, but it isn't mounted anywhere
<cfedde_> resno: something "googleish" for inside the firewall search.
<s7726> Just filed bug #582329 anyone have info? Also noted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9286404
<donavan01> jken418 thats fine im the only one that uses this system and aside from basic internet it does do anything
<resno> cfedde_: whats wrong with gogle?
<elric> its not listed in hardware drivers
<jken418> donavan01: If it's connected to the internet, then no, you're not fine.
<miazgator> I need help with flashplayer's fullscreen performance, it's only perfect with Konqueror on my Kubuntu, and I need to find a fix for Ubuntu (I don't want Konq in Gnome
<cfedde_> resno: Can I make it private enough for my corporate masters?
<Toaday> I am trying to expand my RAID 5 array. When I try to grow the array, it tells me that my raid device (/dev/md0) is busy, but it isn't mounted anywhere
<miazgator> the controls are lagged a bit
<resno> cfedde_: you mean like filter out certain things?
<ActionParsnip> miazgator: is your ubuntu 64bit?
<cfedde_> resno: I see a google appliance and I see an enterprise search.
<Toaday> Anybody know anything about RAID?
<Plugh> iflema: Both laptop and desktop show active (checkmarked) and priority (3)
<sipior> Toaday: have you deactivated the array?
<Plugh> Toaday: Just ask your question about RAID
<donavan01> jken418  can you explain a little more ... doesnt seem logical if my system in secure from the outside why it being open to me would be an issue
<sipior> Toaday: what does "mdadm -Q /dev/md0" report?
<Toaday> sipior, I have tried stopping it using mdadm, but when I do this, I can't perform any actions on the device
<Toaday> Plugh, I did, twice
<sipior> Toaday: prefixing your commands with sudo?
<resno> cfedde_: oh, you arent being clear about your needs.
<Toaday> yessir
<jken418> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<sipior> Toaday: perhaps you could tell us what you typed, exactly.
<Plugh> Toaday: I just got here. I run my desktop with RAID 1 configuration
<zanberdo> I'm running UNR 9.10 and would like to upgrade to 10.04. I've tried both the System -> Update Manager and do-release-upgrade, but neither method upgrades. Is there something I'm missing? Or do I have to reinstall 10.04 from scratch?
<cfedde_> resno: probably not.  I;ll put together a needs analisys and submit it for review.
<Toaday> Plugh, using RAID 5 here.
<ridin> hi, whenever i try to open my sd card's folder it said: Unable to Mount: not Authorized
<cfedde_> resno: but thanks for the help.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | zanberdo
<ubottu> zanberdo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<resno> cfedde_: i dont understand why you cant lock down the netowkr
<tweepcat> hi
<resno> !hi | tweepcat
<ubottu> tweepcat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Toaday> So here's the deal... I have 5 2TB drives. I had data on 2 of them, so I created a raid5 array using MDADM with the other 3
<cfedde_> resno: I think we might be talking at cross purposes.
<Toaday> I copied the data from the 2 2tb drives to the raid5 array
<Toaday> Now I would like to add those 2 drives to the array
<tweepcat> guys, is there an installer for ubuntu so i can install it and partition it using the installer without a cd?
<resno> Toaday: it might be helfful if you put everyone on one statement
<jken418> donavan01: It's integral to the *min security model that only root can do certain things, and that is protected by a password. If you enable passwordless root, you're letting anything rogue that you may run as your user (for example something you may come across on the web) do *anything*
<bastid_raZor> tweepcat: you can use a usb thumbdrive
<resno> cfedde_: which is why i dont understand
<tweepcat> ok
<zanberdo> ActionParsnip, yeah, I think I mentioned that I tried the methods mentioned in both links, thank you. I was hoping for some other suggestions, as neither method mentioned results in an upgrade.
<tweepcat> thanks
<Toaday> mdadm --grow /dev/md0 --raid-devices=4 is the command I used. The out is: mdadm: ARRAY line /dev/md0 has no identity information.
<Toaday> mdadm: Need to backup 768K of critical section..
<Toaday> mdadm: Cannot set device size/shape for /dev/md0: Device or resource busy
<sipior> Toaday: how did you shut the array down?
<kkojiband> udev is something wrong suddenly in ubuntu 10.04. there are no device files on /dev. have you gone through a bad patch?
<Toaday> mdadm -S /dev/md0
<Plugh> Toaday: Sounds good. so, where is the problem?
<Toaday> sipior
<ActionParsnip> zanberdo: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade --proposed   works here
<sipior> Toaday: and what does -Q report?
<miazgator> ActionParsnip no it's 32bit this time, because 64bit makes no sense unless 4gb ram
<cfedde_> resno: maybe google has some feature that can be used to index our "intranet" websites without letting them be public.  I'm not familiar with those.
<donavan01> jken418 ok I got you on that but couldnt apt-get or what ever be given rights without making everything passwordless  or is it all too intigrated by design
<Toaday> mdadm: ARRAY line /dev/md0 has no identity information.
<Toaday> /dev/md0: 3726.03GiB raid5 3 devices, 2 spares. Use mdadm --detail for more detail.
<resno> cfedde_: ah, you are asking about your intranet LOL
<ActionParsnip> miazgator: it can be beneficial with audio / video encoding decoding, even on <4Gb ram
<resno> ok, cfedde_ now i understand whats going on
<sipior> Toaday: and when you use --detail? (you'll want to pastebin that :-)
<Toaday> you got it
<cfedde_> resno: I agree that I was not clear.
<ActionParsnip> miazgator: what video card do you have?
<resno> cfedde_: do you have some type of website or files you are sharing?
<zanberdo> ActionParsnip, it appears I had something in my repo settings preventing the upgrade. I've reverted to the default config and the upgrade appears to be available. Thanks for insisting I persist where I was failing. It looks good now.
<miazgator> ActionParsnip I need help to get gnome+flash on youtube to work fluently, KDE's Konqueror handles it perfectly
<miazgator> ActionParsnip GF 7800GT
<Toaday> sipior, pastebin is down atm
<resno> !dpaste | Toaday
<oCean_> Toaday: there are many pastebin services
<jken418> donavan01: You *must* have either a normal user doing administrative things with sudo, or the root user with its own password. sudo is probably the safest way of doing it, as well as the most convenient. If you are going to do a lot of things that require root, then you can type 'sudo -i' to act like root indefinitely, withing that terminal (press CTRL-D to exit).
<ActionParsnip> miazgator: ok then i can suggest you grab the 10.1 beta plugin and put the .so file in your browsers plugins folder, remove the current flash packages to prevent conflicts
<FailPowah> how do i change the mouse scroll setting, now it seems down is "just below what i want" and scrolling up is half that
<elric> can anybody temme what is the meaning of this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/435614/
<miazgator> ActionParsnip tried that with worse resoults than current stable
<elric> do i have nvidia sound card?
<iflema> Plugh desktop menu System / Administration / Login screen
<ActionParsnip> miazgator: what video driver are you running?
<miazgator> ActionParsnip 195 from repos (10.04)
<Plugh> iflema: As I mentioned earlier, that page has nothing to do with sound configuration
<elric> can anybody temme what is the meaning of this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/435614/
<cfedde_> resno: thanks for all your comments.  I'll go look for myself.
<cfedde_> bye
<kong> I just screwed up my /bin/mount and /bin/umount commands, can someone tell me what chmod number will return the original ownership to it... Is it 755?
<miazgator> ActionParsnip already tried if that's a compiz or metacity thing, same performance
<ActionParsnip> miazgator: you could try chromium browser, its a whole lot slicker than firefox, mind you vegemite is slicker
<elric> do i have nvidia sound card?
<Plugh> Is dialog-question.ogg the file with the drum sound or is there another file with the drum  sound that I should look for in gconf-editor?
<miazgator> ActionParsnip same performance on Chromium, I would even say FF 3.6.3 is better
<donavan01> Jken418 ok thats what I thought but I wasnt sure not too up on my linux security ... thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> miazgator: tried the mozilla ppa?
<resno> cfedde: i know of search engine program...
<oCean_> Plugh: see http://nuclear-imaging.info/site_content/2009/11/03/remove-karmic-ubuntu-910-login-screen-sound/
<miazgator> ActionParsnip no
<costre> kong, I hate when stuff like that happens .... It puts a blanket of funk over the whole system :) Even if you restore it, it doesn't feel the same afterwards :)
<jken418> donavan01: no problem!
<iflema> Plugh oh yeah 9.10.....
<Robert_Zenz> Hello everyone. I'm sitting in front of Nexoc S621II Tablet-PC and I'd need some help, I can't get the TOuchscreen to work properly.
<ActionParsnip> miazgator: its a later build of firefox and may help
<elric> Phlugh:Can u take a look and temme  what is the meaning of this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/435614/ do i have two sound cards?
<miazgator> ActionParsnip so I'll try it out
<costre> Robert_Zenz, Properly? Does it work at all?
<Plugh> iflema: yeah. My laptop has the play login sound option on the login screen settings but it is now on 10.04 and used to play the sound even when it was on 9.10 when the desktop never has.
<Robert_Zenz> costre, yes, clicking works, but the pointer always moves into the upper left corner.
<cfedde> resno: I've added your nick to my ignore list.  I'm sorry.  I did not want to do that.  But somehow we are not able to communicate clearly.
<jken418> elric: It looks like you have one sound card.
<elric> jken418:and it is nvidia???
<costre> Robert_Zenz, Weird, wild ....
<kong> costre, yeah this sucks i cant mount anything now i chmod'ed it 777 and now its f-ed, do you know what command i should use to fix it?
<jken418> elric: Intel is what it says.
<Plugh> elric: Looks like two different sound controllers to me. I'd have to look them up in the net to find out what each of them is.
<donavan01> so I have a dual boot setup windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04 I installed 10.04 using WUBI ... Never done dual boot with linux before is there a way to access my windows files from ubuntu ?   seems like there should be
<jken418> !sound | elric
<ubottu> elric: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<AnxiousNut> how can i stop USB PORTS then START them from the command line?
<Robert_Zenz> costre, no, not calibrated I'd guess...but either with xorg.conf nor with xinput I'm able to calibrate it.
<mickster04> kong: cant you chmod it back?
<jken418> elric: work through that stuff first
<costre> kong, Sorry ... try to google it, there is quite extensive lists somewhere on the interweb
<ActionParsnip> donavan01: i believe it's accessible from /host
<oCean_> elric: see "sudo lshw -C multimedia"
<kong> mickster04, i probably can but do i use chmod 755?
<kong> mickster04, or maybe chown?
<nmvictor> does the ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02) on my iBook supported by the ATI propiertery drivers fglrxinfo?
<nmvictor> Is the ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02) on my iBook supported by the ATI propiertery drivers fglrxinfo?
<Tazer> Hello, where would I go for help with a wacom CTH tablet?
<mickster04> kong: well i dont know what the permissions are supposed to be, but u can use letters as weel as numbers so -x works to remove executableness of whatever you're chmodding
<mickster04> !ask | Tazer
<ubottu> Tazer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickster04> Tazer: you mayy as well ask here?
<donavan01> ActionParsnip ... yep thats where its at thanks a lot
<elric> oCean_ the output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/435616/
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: i doubt it but if you go to www.ati.com   you can see the cards supported listed there. I think you will be supported by the open driver
<elric> wat does it mean?? wher shud i download ma drivers frm?
<aaron__> i need to install landscape design app. but it's not letting me cause it's not from ubuntu. what do i do?
<Bonuk> hello )))
<elric> ubottu:it just says Internal audio in hardware section...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<resno> !hi | Bonuk
<ubottu> Bonuk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<muskask8> Hello, I upgrades my system from 9.10 to 10.04 last week and the sound worked fine, but now I don't have anything sound. I need help! haha
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: you may need to formulate an xorg.conf file to set special options to get some extra performance
<resno> muskask8: is the volume muted?
<bulalakaw>  
<adalal> how come ubuntuone music store doesn't have a paypal option?
<muskask8> no it's not
<elric> wat does it mean?? wher shud i download ma drivers frm?
<bulalakaw> f
<elric> oCean_ the output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/435616/
<Tazer> Fair enough, thanks ;w; I'm trying to get a CTH-460/K tablet(wacom bamboo pen and touch) but I can't get it to work properly. Specifically, the touch doesn't work at all, and the pen works until I click, then it only works when I'm specifically pressing the tip to the tablet
<Plugh> Any ideas of what gconf-editor(?) entry controls the "Play login sound" in 10.04 so I can look for that setting in 9.10?
<gorski> i think my update-notifier isn't working, any else
<oCean_> Plugh: checked this: http://nuclear-imaging.info/site_content/2009/11/03/remove-karmic-ubuntu-910-login-screen-sound/ ? (send it before...)
<resno> type alsamixer and check to make sure your volumes are up
<bulalakaw> g
<AnxiousNut> is there a way to stop a usb port?
<bulalakaw> f
<oCean_> bulalakaw: do you have a technical support issue?
<bulalakaw> f
<aaron__> i need to install landscape design app. but it's not letting me cause it's not from ubuntu. what do i do?
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: i thought so to, i have the pdf from [ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ] and their wasnt something like that listed their, anyway i have been tweaking my xorg.conf since morning trying to achieve a graphics capable system that my iBook had with mac OS but to no avail.Could you or anyone else help?
<RobertSaganek> Hey any help with this... I'm having trouble installing lamp on my system
<kong> aaron__, Is it a windows program?
<Bonuk> somebody knows why Empathy do not want to change the local name???
<Bonuk> after the change all becomes the default
<Bonuk> icq number only
<RobertSaganek> Hey any help with this... I'm having trouble installing lamp on my system
<RobertSaganek> http://pastebin.com/9LnSqiSA
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: mac will have its own driver for the card which is why it runs ok, i think you will simply ave to keep hacking away
<oCean_> RobertSaganek: no paste there - pastebin.com seems in maintanance. Try paste.ubuntu.com
<aaron__> kong: .bin and .cue
<nmvictor> I try to start compiz and i get the following two errors: 1.) Checking for Xgl: not present.  and 2.)  Checking for non power of two support: Not present.  aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity ;;;; what could be the problem?
<mickster04> nmvictor: mhow have u installed it?
<mickster04> nmvictor: and how was it not installed before?
<Guest31985> how come in k3b when i burn it wont burn in anything other than data?
<kong> aaron__, im sorry, im not too sure how to use that .bin file, look it up on google or maybe someone else can help you
<nmvictor> mickster04: I think my i installed karmic 2days ago and upgraded the packages yesterday, i gues it was installed by default, was it?
<donavan01> is there an itunes replacement that will get podcasts from apple or do I have to get my podcasts the hardway
<ChogyDan> Guest31985: what do you mean won't?
<prettyhatem> Is there a way to determine which sata port a drive is connected to?  I have a failed drive on a raid and dont know which drive it is :(
<RobertSaganek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/435619/
<resno> donavan01: yes, rocket music player. its installed by default
<narothepharoh> ChogyDan: it says unsupported format when i just try to make a normal audio cd!
<resno> donavan01: i think thats the name, but im not 100%
<kong> donavan01, try "atunes"
<IdleOne> RobertSaganek: dpkg --configure -a
<wifmpziw> Hi.  I get a black screen when I login.  xterm works, gnome doesn't.  Any ideas?
<bullgard> I have asserted »Personal File Sharing Preferences« > Share Files over the Network > Share public files on network. Using Nautilus I can see this network:///Public Files of <username> on <hostname> on 2 computers in the LAN. Right-click on this entry responds: "The stated location is not mounted. Cannot mount location. DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply. Message did not receive a...
<donavan01> thanks kong ... resno
<bullgard> ...reply (timeout by message bus)." How to fix this?
<aaron__> kong: thanx
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I see what version of Ubuntu is on a startup usb disk?
<MrKeuner> also if 32 or 64?
<Pici> aaron__: Is this program for Linux?
<sYskk> whats a good package to setup a vpn
<ChogyDan> narothepharoh: I had trouble burning svcds, and then I noticed an error msg about some program missing.  Installed that and it was fixed
<nmvictor> whats the adobe flash player alternative for powerpc users?
<coshx> is it possible to remotely upgrade from a 32-bit install to a 64-bit install?
<Pici> nmvictor: gnash.
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: or swf-dec
<oCean_> RobertSaganek: seems conflict with existing mysql install. How did you try installing? "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" is the one and only needed command
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: Pici which of those two is better?
<bullgard> MrKeuner: I believe you can do this only if you start it as a live system.
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: not sure, try both to see which runs best for you
<astra-x_> so is there a definitive way to disable power-saving on usb wireless devices? perhaps in /etc/interfaces?
<MrKeuner> bullgard, no I acutally found all that info in dists/dist-name/Release
<Plugh> Nope. That web page with methods for disabling gdm sound didn't seem to help in enabling it.
<syseng> hi
<nmvictor> Wii posting my xorg.conf help you guys in
<aaron__> pici: probably not. so that mean if linux don't offer it then i cant use it?
<IdleOne> MrKeuner: mine is in /media/0FA4-1EEA/dists/lucid
<syseng> 냠냠
<IdleOne> MrKeuner: obviously your path is different but yeah you found it
<MrKeuner> IdleOne, yeah
<Pici> aaron__: If it is a Windows program it may work under Wine.
<Pici> !wine | aaron__
<ubottu> aaron__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<oCean_> Plugh: not? The option event_sounds should be in the gconf editor desktop > gnome > sound > event_souds
<x2xx2nd> HI!!! does anybody know when i open a page with firefox where is the source of the page saved on my PC? i know i can see the source from the View--> page source on the web broswer, but i also wanna find it on my Hard Drive
<aaron__> pici: cool thanx pici!!!
<tripps> Ok I upgraded my laptop from jackalope to koala and acpi stopped working (suspend locked machine up) and touchpad stopped working on my gateway laptop. Decided to upgrade again to lynx and now won't even boot up. Touchpad still doesn't work either. recovery menu works ok. Help!
<vinu> mm
<Robert_Zenz> I'm back...my touchPack TouchScreen (Nexoc S621II) seems to be working (xinput is showing correct and changing values), but the cursor always moves into the upper left cursor.
<wifmpziw> How can I troubleshoot gnome on a fresh install being just a black screen?  Are there some log files I must look at?
<elric> wat does this mean:http://paste.ubuntu.com/435616/ wat sound card do i have?
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip I tried 3.6.5 and it doesn't do the job
<Robert_Zenz> wifmpziw, ~/.xsession-errors is a start
<wifmpziw> Robert_Zenz: Thankyou
<Robert_Zenz> wifmpziw, wait, black screen brefore or after login?
<aaron__> pici: how bout .zip. do i need something else to open them too????
<wifmpziw> Robert_Zenz: after entering password.  xterm works, but gnome and gnome failsafe don't
<elric> wat does this mean:http://paste.ubuntu.com/435616/ wat sound card do i have? anybody?
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip still fullscreen on youtube is quite choppy while hovering over buttons and interacting
<Robert_Zenz> wifmpziw, okay, then that's the fail.
<ActionParsnip> aaron__: zip is openable in the default install
<Pici> aaron__: You shouldn't.  You should be able to right-click on that file in gnome and go to 'extract here'
<Robert_Zenz> *File
<sebsebseb> tripps: Clean install?
<Robert_Zenz> wifmpziw, I meant file. ^^
<wifmpziw> Robert_Zenz: thanks :)
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip playback itself is perfect, but it's embarrasing when friends navigate through yt on my comp
<elric> h00k:wat does this mean:http://paste.ubuntu.com/435616/ wat sound card do i have?  anyidea?
<aaron__> pici: thanx
<IdleOne> elric: product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio ( nvidia )
<tripps> sebsebseb, I was hoping to avoid that :-/
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip I mean the flash controls lag
<elric> IdleOne:shud i download drivers for it? from where?
<IdleOne> elric: that card should be working fine. what is the problem?
<MrKeuner> I just wanted to let everybody know that I am so happy with mu GNU/Linux installation: Lucid. Thank you everybody
<sebsebseb> tobiasz: ok try recovery mode from the  boot loader
<ActionParsnip> tobiasz: weird, not sure what to advise
<sebsebseb> tobiasz: there's a sort of safe mode
<vlt> Hello. I'm trying to setup pidgin on Ubuntu and am looking for someone using it with gmail's XMPP for video calls successfully (willing to test my connection for a few seconds). Anyone?
<x2xx2nd> HI!!! does anybody know when i open a page with firefox where is the source of the page saved on my PC? i know i can see the source from the View--> page source on the web broswer, but i also wanna find it on my Hard Drive
<sebsebseb> tobiasz: low graphics mode whatever it is, maybe that will work
<Plugh> oCean_: What user should I be to check that?
<elric> IdleOne:Well,for one thing,it doesnt mute speaker when i insert my headphones
<tobiasz> will try
<sebsebseb> tobiasz: plus can do other things in recovery mode as well, such as fixing xorg
<tobiasz> sebsebseb ActionParsnip gonna try, how do I fix xorg
<vlt> x2xx2nd: There's a .mozilla directory in your home
<sebsebseb> tobiasz: there's an option in recovery mode
<IdleOne> elric: umm that is a known problem but I don't know the fix
<elric> IdleOne:and in sound preferences its just shown as internal audio
<tobiasz> sebsebseb oh ok
<elric> IdleOne:and in sound preferences its just shown as internal audio
<tobiasz> sebsebseb off to check that out
<sebsebseb> tobiasz: ok
<IdleOne> elric: same here for the internal audio
<Kittykernel> Hello, I did a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04amd 64 and it freezed many times, and now when I boot up it stucks at a thing where it checks for files, consistency or errors in files, something like that, and it won't load, what can I do?
<elric> IdleOne:Oh,i thought i had a Nvida card,and if i inst drivers it shud be better
<FardadJalili> I can't connect to secure wireless connections, and dmesg say : "eth1: no IPv6 routers present". anyone has any idea?
<vlt> x2xx2nd: To find the exact location you could use something like `grep -r "a phrase from a saved page" ~/.mozilla/`
<elric> IdleOne:I get crakling sound in wine and when i shutdown...
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: ok
<tripps> sebsebseb, can I do it from DVD over my existing data? or should I move all my data off and do it on a clean partition?
<x2xx2nd> vlt :   I know ... i  opened the cache folder and i saw some pictures of the pages ive been before but still not th code
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: sounds like the partition has gone wrong
<Robert_Zenz> Noone an idea about why my cursor moves to the upper left corner when I touch my touchscreen?
<x2xx2nd> vlt :  ok man ill give it a shot
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  Ohh my, and what can I do to fix it?
<sebsebseb> tripps: can you do what?
<IdleOne> elric: check and see in system > Admin > hardware drivers see if it offers any drivers but I don't think it offers sound drivers
<x2xx2nd> vlt: thnxz
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  Is there a way without another fresh install?
<oCean_> Plugh: well, the gconftool command in the page is actually an alternative to the gui (gconf editor). The command is executed as user gdm, editing through gui is also possible as gdm - I'm not sure if that is required
<elric> IdleOne:No it doesnt
<narothepharoh> ChogyDan: this is what it says. You may manually convert these audio files to wave using another application supporting the audio format and then add the wave files to the K3b project.
<tripps> sebsebseb, clean install?
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: that was  a guess,  well can you describe the error a bit more?  What  happens exactly when you try to boot up?
<elric> IdleOne:U know how to solve the cracklling prob?
<ChogyDan> narothepharoh: that sucks
<tripps> sebsebseb, laptop worked great for years before I attempted upgrade. :-|
<oCean_> Plugh: still, the command should take care of it. Beware: the -set and -type are actually --set and --type (2 dashes, not 1)
<IdleOne> elric: unfortunately I don't. check nvidia site to see if they offer drivers maybe?
<kasunLak> hi all
<narothepharoh> ChogyDan: what does that mean
<sebsebseb> Both of you tripps and Kittykernel   when you re install Ubuntu in the future for whatever reasons,  make sure your installing it form a CD that was burnt using a good ISO
<Plugh> FardadJalili: Go to System -> Preferences -> Network connections. Click the Wireless tab. Left click the wireless connection entry so it is highlighted, then click edit button. On the dialog box that pops up, click the Wireless Security tab and enter the security settings for your network.
<ActionParsnip> narothepharoh: i believe there are plugins for the app but I am not sure what K3b uses
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  Well I will describe as much as i know as a beginner. I have xfce as normal desktop envirorment installed on ubuntu 10.04 amd 64.
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | tripps Kittykernel
<ubottu> tripps Kittykernel: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Tom^> has anyone tryed lately the ati driver (fglrx, catalyst) for radeon 5870 since when i tryed a few weeks ago it wasnt working at all
<meglio> Hello people! I'm new to ubuntu and I bought server for collocation, I'm going to install ubuntu and I need good & proven manual for RAID 10 (4 hard drives x 1TB). Can anyone link me to good manual for raid?
<Plugh> oCean_: I tried the set to true didn't help. I've often thought it would be easier if Ubuntu had a sound theme editor like the one in Fedora.
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  When I boot up, it boots and it comes a screen that says it needs to check files for consistency or something like that...and I am provided with the option to press C to cancel it, something like in windows
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  cancel doesn't work and it stucks at that screen everytime.
<ChogyDan> narothepharoh: I guess k3b just doesnt know how to convert the files.  All audio files have to be converted to wav before burned to cd.  You would hope that the burning program can do it automatically.  What kind of file is it?
<Plugh> oCean_, yes, I knew they were double dashes and not single.
<FardadJalili> Plugh: :)
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: yeah I have seen that before, also it's meant to do that after say 23 boots, not all the time though
<kasunLak> does a weak battery causes "the power manager defaults for gnome have not been installed correctly"  error
<Plugh> FardadJalili: You were lucky that I had my laptop on to check something.
<Plugh> bbl. lunch time.
<oCean_> Plugh: it's only because I remember the command worked for me on 9.10, (I'm at 10.04 atm.)
<narothepharoh> mp3
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  Now everytime I boot, that thing starts and :( it freezes and obviously I can't login.
<thor26> bonjour
<sebsebseb> tripps: I think you should try a clean install,  well if you don't get any where in recovery mode
<thor26> pas de français ?
<elric> IdleOne:so its a nvidia card for sure>
<LjL> !fr | thor26
<ubottu> thor26: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sebsebseb> !fr | thor26
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  http://www.kevinscrate.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/chkdsk.jpg Something like this...but in ubuntu:P
<IdleOne> elric: yes
<kasunLak> does a weak battery causes "the power manager defaults for gnome have not been installed correctly" error
<FardadJalili> Plugh: buddy, I already entered the pass-phrase. I probably knew I have to enter a password for a "secure" connection!
<meglio> Hello, can anyone linke me to proven manual for raid10 installation instructions?
<meglio> (ubuntu server)
<cabuloso> gwibber isn't working here with me twitter account. it doesn't show anything, home, sent etc
<astra-x_> meglio: ubuntu 10.04 has a couple of bugs on raid installs
<kasunLak> does a weak battery causes "the power manager defaults for gnome have not been installed correctly" error
<astra-x_> meglio: fake,soft or real raid?
<sebsebseb> kasunLak: yes as I said, your meant to get that after say 23 or so boots,  not all the time though
<sebsebseb> kasunLak: wrong one
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: see above
<meglio> astra-x_: I have fase support (I do not have real controller), but I would like to use soft installation.
<TheEpicness> guyz ,,, how can i change ubuntu 10.4 to 16bpp ??
<astra-x_> meglio: so softraid with the kernel?
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: there are varous 10.04 boot up issues
<TheEpicness> ( the color depth)
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: Did you install 10.04 from a CD you made yourself?
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  I will try recovery mode, ohh haven't tought about that:P Thank you so much
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: Or was it a offical CD
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  Yes I have a dvd with 10.04 amd 64
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: recovery mode probably won't help you much
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  No official cd:P I made one:P
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  Could that cause a problem?
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: altough I think there may be an option for the hard disk check
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  I had 9.10 made on a dvd and had no issue with it:)
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: well yes if you installed Ubuntu from a bad CD
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  It's not broken or anything like that, scratched...
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: I don't think this is the issue though, but if you still got your 10.04 ISO it's worth doing a check that it's a good one
<TheEpicness> guys ... is the color depth changeable in ubuntu 10.3 ... if yes ... how can i change it??
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  You mean, put it in and check from the menu were you install it?
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  test cd option?
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: the test CD option I haven't seen that in 10.04  Live CD
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: I mean the actsual ISO that you made the CD from
<IdleOne> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  Well how can I test that if there's no option?
<Kittykernel> IdleOne:  Thanks ! :)
<cabuloso> gwibber is not working here, it isn't showing nothing, anyone have any idea why?
<TheEpicness> guys ... is the color depth changeable in ubuntu 10.3 ... if yes ... how can i change it??
<meglio> astra-x_: did you get my answer
<IdleOne> TheEpicness: it's 10.04 and I have no idea
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: so you still have the  ISO and about to check it or testing now?
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  Yes, i still have the dvd with the iso i've burned.
<Kittykernel> :)
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  I just need to go to my desk and get it since I'm on my laptop now.
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: right you check the ISO though, not the DVD you made
<Chrysalis> Hi, I have an Acer Travelmate and when wireless is enabled the light is off. When I disable the wireless the light turns on. How can I get it reversed so that the light blinks when wireless is on? Running Ubuntu 10.02
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  Ohhh
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  I see:P
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: altough I think the DVD can be mounted, and then checked
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  Yes:P
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: just not so sure about how that would be done, in that case
<meglio> guys please link me to good manual for raid10 ubuntu installation, raid must be soft-one, and I would like to use latest version of server edition (if possible).
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  And other then checking the iso, can I do something else?
<uRock> Buenes dias amigos
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  Or just do a fresh install- this is my last option?
<GeekSquid> !es uRock
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: well thing is
<GeekSquid> !es | uRock
<ubottu> uRock: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wifmpziw> Robert_Zenz: ~/.xsession-errors doesn't have anything helpful http://paste.ubuntu.com/435631/.  Can I look elsewhere?
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: if you have an issue after a clean install, and then you do another clean install, you will probably have the same issue, but maybe not, for  your issue
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: you could download another ISO, check it, make sure it's good, and do another clean install, but I have a feeling you might just end up wasting a DVD
<brejeiro[xi]> Hey guys, I have a problem with kubuntu and locales, can someone help me?
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  Ok, i will do a fresh install and see....yes...I still have a spare dvd to burn :P
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  :Pit's just a dvd
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: right you got rid of the ISO?
<Scunizi> I just read an article on "ethtool" which is in the repo's.  I found that it's installed as a default, yet I can't seem to load it with sudo.. it says "ethtool: bad command line arguments .. any idea how to get this running?
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: you might have to well use a previous version of Ubuntu, or another Linux distro
<uRock> no hablos espanial only english,
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  I will do a fresh install in an hour, first get something to eat and if the problem is still the same I will change the download location
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  Ok :)
<caac> where can i change the date format in gconfeditor?
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  I will also burn a copy of gentoo
<meglio> ubottu: can you help please?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: no don't go Gentoo
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: that's for advanced to expert Linux users
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  :|
<Chrysalis> Hi, I have an Acer Travelmate and when wireless is enabled the light is off. When I disable the wireless the light turns on. How can I get it reversed so that the light blinks when wireless is on? Running Ubuntu 10.02. Responses by /msg please
<arm3n> hey all
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  What should I go then for?
<edowardo> Hello, I have a rather interesting error with Grub not reading my keyboard. However I've ruled out the BIOS and liveCD's. Any ideas?
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  Tried fedora but it's unstable
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: yes Fedora is well more cutting edge than Ubuntu, and that's really for intermediate users
<edowardo> I've tried both USB and serial keyboards as well
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: Mandriva is rather nice as an Ubuntu alternative
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  But now it's very unstable ....
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  I will try mandriva and see:p
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  never tried that before, thanks
<caac> sebsebseb, mandriva is facing a hard financial time
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: right, but
<sebsebseb> caac: that's a remour, and it's been like that for years
<caac> sebsebseb, LOL no
<sebsebseb> caac: and I have read the offical thing about the remours,  I think the distro will be around for a while yet, if not well there's PC LInux OS anyway, a Mandriva fork
<caac> 1 sec
<Kittykernel> caac:  I heard that too:p but never tried that
<edowardo> Hello, I have a rather interesting error with Grub not reading my keyboard. However I've ruled out the BIOS, liveCD's, and USB and serial keybaords. Any ideas?
<caac> sebsebseb, it's negotiating with Linagora
<sebsebseb> caac: if you knew the history of Mandriva, they have had  these kind of problems before
<sebsebseb> caac: and  they are still around since 1998
<meglio> anyone can help me to understand what must I do with these jumpers in ordre to use SOFT RAID mode? http://i47.tinypic.com/kudg3.png
<fillifjonks> sebsebseb: They are shutting down ?
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: if you were to go to it, and it dies next year, well PC Linux OS anyway,  Mandriva fork
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Vigo> Scunizi: Do you have a Realtec or are you shaping network traffic?
<sebsebseb> Anyone wants to talk to me about Mandriva, you can pm,  it's off topic  to go on about it in here
<Kittykernel> :)
<Kittykernel> Ohh ok:)
<Kittykernel> sebsebseb:  Sorry:P
<meglio> ubottu, any help about soft raid?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: I didn't mean you, I meant the others
<uLinux> How can I play a protected DVD? VLC doesn't open it.
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: the other two
<arm3n> anyone running mythtv here?
<sebsebseb> Kittykernel: however you can pm me as well if yo uwant :)   like those two have just done
<Scunizi> Vigo: neither.. just curious about using ethtool as a diagnostic prog. to see if my nic was performing optimally
<kasunLak> need  a help can anybody tell me that a weak laptop battery causes "the configuration defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly" error
<uLinux> How can I play a protected DVD? VLC doesn't open it. I have restricted extras installed..
<edowardo> Hello, I have a rather interesting error with Grub not reading my keyboard. However I've ruled out the BIOS, liveCD's, and USB and serial keybaords. Any ideas what might be causing it?
<rohan> is there any way to remove ubuntu-desktop (or kubuntu-desktop) completely, with ALL its dependencies? basically if i want to "convert" an ubuntu system to kubuntu, or vice-versa
<GeekSquid> meglio: jumper 1-2 on the first, and a closed jumper on the second, although I cannot see where that is on the diagram
<Scunizi> uLinux: you need libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repos
<Vigo> Scunizi: Okee dokee:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176932 <maybe that one
<aaron__> i tried to install 2d poker. it wouldn't install. so i aborted it. now at any time it keeps trying to configure python poker package....usuall if i try to install a program is when it does it
<Scunizi> Vigo: ah.. thanks!
<bastid_raZor> !purekde | rohan
<possebon> alguem ae .... fala portugues?
<ubottu> rohan: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<LjL> !pt | possebon
<ubottu> possebon: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<GeekSquid> rohan sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kasunLak> need a help can anybody tell me that a weak laptop battery causes "the configuration defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly" error
<LjL> GeekSquid: that won't work
<bastid_raZor> rohan: or http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<possebon> join #ubuntu-br
<Vigo> Scunizi: And this one:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578179
<LjL> possebon: /join #ubuntu-br
<possebon> ajuda ae.....  qual o comando para acessar outro canal?
<LjL> possebon: /join #ubuntu-br
<a3ist> quick question:  is imwheel still the right app for setting up additional mouse buttons?
<Ricoshady> how do I make it so a user can sudo as another user?
<edowardo> Hello, I have an issue with Grub not reading my keyboard properly. However I've ruled out the BIOS, liveCD's, and USB and serial keybaords. Any ideas?
<GeekSquid> LjL: would you like to intervene?
<Varazir> Hello I have a pkg that is made for hard but my system is jaunty, how do I install that pkg ?
<kasunLak> does a weak laptop battery causes "the configuration defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly" error
<LjL> GeekSquid: not really, the !purekde factoid that was given is fine
<uLinux> Scunizi I have libdvdread4 and libdvdnav4 installed and I cant find that one you said
<oCean_> !repeat | kasunLak
<ubottu> kasunLak: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nmvictor> i had gnash installed to provide flash for firefox, however its not working right with youtube and so i have installed swfde-gnome, is their anything left to do to disable gnash or should i  restart firefox?
<Vigo> edowardo: Try a different Keyboard? it could be hardware or connection, just guessing here...
<MaJic_NinJa> DOes anyone know how the shortcut to lock ubuntu 10.04? i know Wind0ws 7 is (windows key+L)
<dcepticon> join #ltsp
<edowardo> Vigo" yeah I tried that already. :(
<uLinux> maybe I need to install all the libdvd
<oCean_> MaJic_NinJa: ctrl-alt-l
<GeekSquid> LjL: indeed
<Varazir> the pkg is in a repo
<Vigo> edwardo: Ok., had to ask, which Release?
<edowardo> Vigo: 10.04
<Scunizi> uLinux: you have the latest.. the one I mentioned is probably an older version.. I've had issues reading drm dvd's lately but I'm not on 10.04
<MaJic_NinJa> oCean_ great thanks
<tripps> ok so now my laptop is booting up; I ran nvidia-xconfig and it wrote a new xorg.conf file. However, it still boots into failsafe with message nvidia drivers not loading  "drivers not available"
<uLinux> DRM sucks
<digitalstimulus> does anyone know of a newbie friendly electronics learning tool/simulator?  I am just starting with electronics, and I have read about ktechlab and QUCS so far
<Vigo> edwardo: Bluetooth?
<oCean_> Varazir: you might get all sorts of dependency problems
<oodavid> How do I activate the text entry location bar in Nautilus? I can't see the option in 10.04... :(
<edowardo> Vigo: I've tried 3 different keyboards
<edowardo> Vigo: no BT, and the keyboards work fine under livecd
<uLinux> I found this "Select 'search', search for 'libdvd' -- install everything that's non-development and has 'libdvd' in the title. You need to have all repositories enabled for this."
<Vigo> edwardo: MacBook?
<edowardo> Vigo: its def the grub
<IdleOne> oodavid: View > Location bar
<vlt> Hello. Did anyone use Pidgin for video calls via XMPP (gmail accounts) before and could help me locate my problem here?
<GeekSquid> digitalstimulus: there is also geda
<edowardo> Vigo: nope custom tower
<oodavid> idleOne: Cheers!!
<Varazir> oCean_: okay they have hardy and karmic but not the version I'm running :P
<digitalstimulus> GeekSquid,  geda looks nice, just read about that one
<IdleOne> oodavid: welcome
<rohan> bastid_raZor: thanks
<richdel> uLinux: have you done everything that it says here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid about encrypted dvds?
<uLinux> im gonna chek
<uLinux> check
<oodavid> idleOne: Hmm, that just toggles the breadcrumb view
<edowardo> Vigo: it just suddenly stop functioning properly, I hold down shift for a cap letter and it jsut gives me the acsii
<IdleOne> oodavid: breadcrumb ?
<aaron__> i tried to install 2d poker. it wouldn't install. so i aborted it. now at any time it keeps trying to configure python poker package....usuall if i try to install a program is when it does it and keeping me from installing anything else
<rohan> GeekSquid: (k)ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package
<Vigo> edwardo: Have you tried lilo?
<edowardo> Vigo: before i rebooted, I lost my delete key
<oodavid> Whereas I much prefer being able to type the address as a string like /folder/folder/etc
<raffa> I face an upstart bug :S at boot time my wireless connection is down, so nmdb process doesn't start and I must remember to run it before accessing my samba shares.. Any fix for this?
<oCean_> Varazir: they might provide packages for your version. it's probably a matter of time
<GeekSquid> rohan: true, however it installs a bunch of stuff, I.E. the whole kde tree
<edowardo> Vigo: no not yet, but i fear it might be beyond the boot loader too...
<uLinux> 64bit or 32
<tchach> hi, does cron.daily run with sudo power ? I have put up a backup script in there, but if I run it with ./mybackupscript.sh it needs sudo writes, I have to use sudo ./mybackscript
<GeekSquid> rohan: have you looked at this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<rohan> GeekSquid: yes, thanks
<tchach> my question is, does cron run it with sudo power ?
<edowardo> Vigo: Ive never used lilo
<oodavid> idleOne: Yeah, each folder is a clickable button, in the old system you would go to the prefs and select "Always use text-entry location bar"
<tchach> ( noob question sorry )
<uLinux> "normal" version is 32 or 64bit?
<Vigo> edwardo: Ok, that was one possible suggestion on the forums, still looking...
<mickster04> tchach: i belive so
<GeekSquid> uLinux: 32
<tchach> ok cool then
<edowardo> Vigo: the weird part was when I was in the OS ans suddenly the delete key did not work without holding down the right alt key
<edowardo> Vigo: i messed around with layouts and such but a no go
<BACbKA> i have two boxes at home -- one is debian stable, one is kubuntu lucid. Both use the same Xerox-provided PPD for the same phsysical printer. lpoptions -l report the same thing on both boxes. However, ubuntu adds some strange yellowish background to part of the printout, and blurs the image that is crisp on debian. Where to look?
<oodavid> idleOne: aha! CTRL+L does the jobbie
<IdleOne> oodavid: :)
<edowardo> Vigo: so after a reboot, grub pops up as usual asking for my lvm2 key, and i cant type it in properly
<wizard_> I just installed irssi on an Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic system and for some reason, it lags durring typing ONLY when irssi is open.  I need to litterally type each letter twice before it becomes visible.  Anypne know how to fix that?  It not usable like that.
<Vigo> edwardo: Have you looked at or altered any BIOS settings?
<cherryblossom> hi guys, im new to linux. is there an app that saves full webpages for offline viewing
<jiffe> is there a way to get federated support in the mysql installed from apt-get ?
<vlt> cherryblossom: wget
<BACbKA> cherryblossom: you can try wget
<edowardo> Vigo: i have, they are good, I tried all settings, even safe mode it
<cherryblossom> thanks
<BACbKA> cherryblossom: also curl
<Vigo> edwardo: maybe:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=716631
<uLinux> DVD is working thank you so much for the help
<Varazir> oCean_: I have talked to them and there is a no on that :( but I guess I'll install 10.04 they said they will make a pkg for 10.04. It's Bitlbee :)
<LogicalDash> cherryblossom, I recommend the Firefox extension "ScrapBook"
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip sebsebseb I tried running that dpkg in recovery mode, and it updated my software, I couldn't run fullscreen flash in safemode properly and it crashed the browser
<uLinux> I just use this wget -c http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.10-0.3medibuntu1_i386.deb
<uLinux> sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.10-0.3medibuntu1_i386.deb
<uLinux> :)
<cherryblossom> oh thats better ... thx "ScrapBook"
<edowardo> Vigo: i would do that option if I my harddrive wasnt fully encrypted
<edowardo> vigo: i need to type in a password before i can continue with anything
<pmp6nl> Hello, does anyone know how to configure libmysqlclient16?
<a3ist> Anyone familiar with using imwheel to setup actions for mousewheel-left and right?
<edowardo> vigo: I think what I need to do is use a livecd and unlock the drive, and replace whatever file controled the keyboard in the grub
<aaron__> i tried to install 2d poker. it wouldn't install. so i aborted it. now at any time it keeps trying to configure python poker package....usuall if i try to install a program is when it does it and keeping me from installing anything else
<edowardo> Vigo: I jsut dont know which one
<Vigo> edwardo: Dual Booting?
<GeekSquid> pmp6nl: what are you trying to do? please explain in detail
<edowardo> Vigo: no dual, just linux
<Vigo> edwardo: Respect.
<no2> 1
<no2> no2
<edowardo> Vigo: haha thanks, it took me years to finally get off M$
<Vigo> edwardo: Yes, I agree, pop a LiveCD or Boot Medium and fix grub sounds like a good plan.
<pmp6nl> GeekSquid, I am getting a ton of errors on updates, I am thinking that is the problem.  The easiest way to see the errors would be to take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480588 ... Do you think you might be able to look?  Thanks
<nmvictor> is their a command to tell me the required refresh rate for my monitor?
<tobiasz> sebsebseb I believe there is no fix for that
<[junky]ins4n3> hi all
<edowardo> Vigo: the only problem is, I fear that when I repair r reinstall grub, I might lose my encryption functionality
<tobiasz> sebsebseb I believe there is no fix for that flash issue
<sebsebseb> tobiasz: I thought your issue was Gnome woudn't show?
<edowardo> Vigo: I havent been able to fins any guides to avoid the potental messup
<BACbKA> i have two boxes at home -- one is debian stable, one is kubuntu lucid. Both use the same Xerox-provided PPD for the same phsysical printer. lpoptions -l report the same thing on both boxes. However, on the same .ps ubuntu adds some strange yellowish background to part of the printout, and blurs the photo inset that is crisp on debian. Is it CUPS fault (regression!)? 1.4.3-1 on ubuntu, 1.3.11-1 on debian
<trece8> how do I make my screensaver a big digital clock?
<tobiasz> sebsebseb no, my issue was flashplayer controls in youtube not being responsive enough
<gabriel9999> Do you know any program as oziexplorer working in Ubuntu ?
<sweb1> cannot copy file from cd rom
<sweb1> stupid error
<Vigo> edwardo: This one may help:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tobiasz> sebsebseb only in fullscreen, in my Kubuntu on the other partition Konqueror handles it perfectly fluent
<sweb1> Error splicing file: Input/output error
<danlii> After I upgraded my machine from karmic to lynx, I have no console login. It is as if the getty sessions won't start, after the init the console flips over to tty7 and some stupid framebuffer text with console messages, but if i try to change to another tty I just get a blinking cursor and nothing else. What could have gone wrong?
<tobiasz> sebsebseb but only Konqueror
<GeekSquid> pmp6nl: initially you had problems with bzr and python-*** then you had problems with libmysqlclient16, are you using either? or do you know?
<aaron__> i tried to install 2d poker. it wouldn't install. so i aborted it. now at any time it keeps trying to configure python poker package....usuall if i try to install a program is when it does it and keeping me from installing anything else
<sebsebseb> tobiasz: uh what's your issue exactly?
<Vigo> ewardo: And the 'fix' is start a regular backup routine once the stable system is installed.
<sweb1> Zzz Zzz Zzz
<abhijain> hello
<tobiasz> sebsebseb watching youtube with fullscreen - playback is prefect but messing with volume control and other buttons makes it choppy
<edowardo> Vigo: yeah, gotta get on that
<aaron__> i tried to install 2d poker. it wouldn't install. so i aborted it. now at any time it keeps trying to configure python poker package....usuall if i try to install a program is when it does it and keeping me from installing anything else. how do i keep it from trying to configure????????
<edowardo> Vigo: ill give it a try now
<a3ist> Anyone use imwheel to map extra mouse buttons?  Tryin to find out how to do mousewheel left/right
<tobiasz> sebsebseb fullscreen in youtube is quite lagged when it comes to navigating buttons, also playback suffers from it
<abhijain> tobiasz: install alsa
<tobiasz> abhijain I don't think that it's sound issue
<pmp6nl> GeekSquid, I dont know.  I dont think I am using either.  I think when I ran system cleanup it tried to delete them
<abhijain> tobiasz: then update flash
<pmp6nl> GeekSquid, I meant computer janitor
<Vigo> edowardo: I can show you the original : ) post from 1982, it was recovered from a Backup Tape, http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~sef/Orig-Smiley.htm
<karma_police> what program is it that formats a usb drive? i want to be able to left click the drive and have a format option
<tobiasz> abhijain I know everything I need to check out had problems with flash before, not as big but I am all through it
<Scunizi> 9.10 package manager shows partimage-doc but no partimage program.. am I missing something?
<tobiasz> abhijain I mean bigger problems, flash was worse in the past
<Vigo> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pici> Scunizi: partimage is only available for i386. partimage-doc is available for all architectures.
<mickster04> karma_police: if u want a program use sumat like gparted, but there should be format by default
<edowardo> Vigo: woah what is this!?
<tobiasz> aberhow what do you mean install alsa? Alsa is integrated into Ubuntu and lots of thing wouldn't work without it
<karma_police> i installed linux mint and they left that option out of the dropdown
<BACbKA> karma_police: is GUI a must have, or can you do with lowly command line
<Scunizi> Pici: figures.. one of the glitches for running 64 bit.. is there an alternative in the repos to image partitions so I can put them on a different drive?
<karma_police> its more convenient
<Vigo> edowardo: That last link?
<BACbKA> karma_police: sorry, I only did it from command line :)
<edowardo> Viog: yeah
<veritasaequitas> HELLO EVERYONE! Just a quick NOOB question...After I installed Lucid Lynx, I noticed that I have many more boot options in GRUB, yet before the install it only had 3 options. Why and How can I decrease the options I have in GRUB?
<Pici> Scunizi: dd?
<uLinux> I dont get update for like 3 days maybe I removed something I shouldn't?
<Vigo> edowardo: That looks to me like the 'fix' you are seeking.
<GeekSquid> pmp6nl: try sudo dpkg-reconifgure bzrtools , to start with, and then proceed down the list
<sweb1> WTF error while copy from cd rom
<mickster04> veritasaequitas: uninstall the ones you dont need?
<sweb1> ???????????????
<Plugh> veritasaequitas: edit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<edowardo> Vigo: haha
<mickster04> veritasaequitas: i also think there is a option for how many ernels you keep
<veritasaequitas> Plough: thanks!
<Scunizi> Pici: I'll have to read up on dd.. never used it.. It's my laptop drive setup as a dual boot w/ winxp.. does dd require the partitions on the new drive be the same layout/size etc as the old drive to make the transfer work?
<sweb1> input output error
<mickster04> Plugh: no, you dont edit that file
<mickster04> veritasaequitas: no you dont edit that file!
<Plugh> veritasaequitas: if you have a lot of entries, you may have ones for kernels that are either no longer on the machine or for extra kernals you don't need.
<Pici> Scunizi: I don't think so...
<veritasaequitas> mickster04: oh ok thanks.
<Plugh> mickster04: I do but I still use grub 1
<Scunizi> Pici: ok.. thanks.. got some reading to do.
<mickster04> veritasaequitas: i would recommend looking into /etc/default/grub(.d?)
<nuju> hi
<gwz> hey, i am trying to install ubuntu through wubi on win 7x64, i get no root file system defined message when trying to get into ubuntu
<Vigo> !root | gwz
<ubottu> gwz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pmp6nl> GeekSquid, yea it does list bzr on computer janitor.  it listed a bunch of those other ones before, but I think i ran the janitor to remove them
<zzzbrett> a
<gwz> ugh, what does this have to do with root password?
<Vigo> gwz: sudo it.
<veritasaequitas> mickster04: ok then. thanks for the info. Is there any step by step forum page I can reference (to your knowledge?)
<mickster04> !wubi | gwz
<ubottu> gwz: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Daekdroom> Vigo, it's about filesystem, not privileges
<mickster04> !grub | veritasaequitas
<ubottu> veritasaequitas: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<karthik>  in sed  how do I hit a word that may be a last word in the current line or first word in the next line ?
<mickster04> veritasaequitas: other than that i don't think so
<nuju> What are you talking about???????????
<Vigo> Oh, my mistake, and my apologies.
<mickster04> nuju: you have a problem?
<veritasaequitas> ubottu: Thanks! Great help!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> nuju: This is the official Ubuntu Support Channel.  If you're looking to just chat, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gwz> well if anything, i am missing the lst file in grub folder
<gwz> no idea why
<Scala> exit
<nuju> no, i just want to know what are talking about????
<handjob> Hi. I am looking for my .gtkrc-2.0 file and it's not in my /home. Where should i look?
<a3ist> Anyone know how I should modify imwheel to bind something to the mousewheel-right and left actions?
<VCoolio> handjob: home/your_username; it may not be there by default, then you can create it
<resno> a3ist: i believe its in keyboard options
<obiwan_> guys anybody using phenny or who doesn't mind installing it to give me your default config file please. i removed mine's and now even removing purging it and reinstalling it doesn't regenerate. you just have to sudo apt-get install phenny, run phenny, and then go to ~/.phenny/default.py and pasting me its content (pm or pastebin whatever) thanks!
<aaron__> i tried to install 2d poker. it wouldn't install. so i aborted it. now at any time it keeps trying to configure python poker package....usuall if i try to install a program is when it does it and keeping me from installing anything else
<aaron__> i tried to install 2d poker. it wouldn't install. so i aborted it. now at any time it keeps trying to configure python poker package....usuall if i try to install a program is when it does it and keeping me from installing anything else
<aaron__> i tried to install 2d poker. it wouldn't install. so i aborted it. now at any time it keeps trying to configure python poker package....usuall if i try to install a program is when it does it and keeping me from installing anything else
<FloodBot3> aaron__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaJic_NinJa> Cannot drag windows over to other workstations It tells me it ready to drag and once i drop it on a diff workstation nothing happens.
<nuju> ok, well yes i have a problem with the default key ring???
<handjob> VCoolio: Thank You, but is there more "user-friendly" way instead of creating it?
<a3ist> resno:  No, the default gnome app doesn't support the mousewheel tilt left or right
<mickster04> !details | nuju:
<ubottu> nuju:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Vigo> a3ist: What resno said or Main Menu or System> Mouse.
<resno> a3ist: oh tilt..
<a3ist> vigo:  Those don't detect the mousewheel right/left
<VCoolio> handjob: not sure what the problem is, just do "touch ~/.gtkrc-2.0" in the terminal
<Vigo> a3ist: Let me look at the Hardware pages....
<nuju> System asks me for the WEP password for the wireless network, then i wrote it but after that asks me for the password of the default key ring.
<thedude42> Vigo, a3ist, maybe that was a reference to touchpad left/right scrolling in the mouse menue?
<nuju> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx
<handjob> VCoolio: I assume that .gtkrc-2.0 is not a empty file. Will the conten be generated upon x restart or something?
<mickster04> nuju: you entered a password that at install...try your normal password
<GeekSquid> nuju: that's a new keyring password for that wep key
<a3ist> thedude42, I'm not on a touchpad.  Got a mouse (logitech g9) and I'm trying to set it up so that mousewheel left/right switches workspaces
<el-ser> some people of mexico
<VCoolio> handjob: you use it for overriding some theme elements, or add some stuff for fonts; or if you disable gnome-settings-daemon you specify your theme there; it is not a necessary file
<GeekSquid> !es | el-ser
<ubottu> el-ser: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<VCoolio> handjob: what is your problem, or what are you trying to establish with ~/.gtkrc-2.0?
<pmp6nl> Hello, When attempting to run system update I am getting errors with bzrtools, python-dateutil, python-gnomedesktop, etc.  Does anyone have any ideas? More info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480588
<nuju> i already try my normal password, but oneday i change it and that's when i start with the problem in the default key ring
<cwillu_at_work> can I use gwibber as a feed reader?
<handjob> VCoolio: I switched to wmii and I want to incres size of fonts used in menu by gtk apps. I am wandering will renamin and droping into ~/ some rc's from themes will do (and tweeking font of course).
<morticide> I'm trying to get a SOCKS SSH proxy to work and it always returns a blank page. Can't figure it out. Before I get to sniffing packets, does anybody know what this may be?  ssh -v -ND 4321 <servername>  is what i'm using, and firefox is configured to localhost, port 4321
<GeekSquid> nuju: try your old password, the keyring uses the old one, probably
<Vigo> a3ist: Maybe here> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308706
<cwillu_at_work> morticide, make sure firefox isn't set to "don't use proxy with 127.0.0.1"
<cwillu_at_work> morticide, on the same prefs page
<BentSpace> Is it possible to create a VPN tunnel from my Ubuntu 10.04 laptop in a remote location to my home network which consists of windows computers?
<morticide> LOL! thanks cwillu!
<a3ist> Vigo: thanks, I'll check that out and see if it works
<VCoolio> handjob: no, either edit the theme rc where they are now, or override the menu font in ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<handjob> VCoolio: Ok, thank You for input!
<RyanP> BentSpace: Yes. You'll need a VPN server running somewhere.
<Vigo> a3ist: You are welcome, I hope that is the solution, I am still looking.
<thedude42> BentSpace, that is definitely possible
<nuju> jejeje also i try to write the password i use to iniate session on ubuntu but it isn't the password for the keyring
<karma_police> is there a linuxmint channel?
<Pici> !mintsupport | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BentSpace> RyanP, Can the VPN server be running on one of the windows computers?
<RyanP> BentSpace: Yes. I've never done it, but OpenVPN server claims to run under windows.
<edowardo> Vigo: well it's not grub! It's cryptsetup and luks
<thedude42> BentSpace, you can configure a simple pptp server on a windows computer and use the pptp client on ubuntu afaik, but I haven't tried it
<karma_police> i want to format a volume by right clicking on the volume and selecting "format", however, there is no "format" option
<edowardo> Vigo: errr just cryptsetup actually
<prettyhatem> anyone know how to tell which disk is which physically but through ubuntu?
<nuju> i read on internet that i have to delete some hide file and then write another password. I did it, in fact system asks me for another password but nothing happen.
<prettyhatem> like in windows I can tell which disk is sata port 2 or sata port 3
<a3ist> BentSpace, I didn't catch the start of the conversation, but just as a note,, to use pptp on ubuntu you need to install networkmanager-pptp and then restart
<nuju> When i start ubuntu always asks me the WEP password for the wireless network
<prem> hw to set up wlan
<Gosho> ./ join ubuntulinux
<mickster04> karma_police: http://sathyasays.com/2007/06/13/formatting-usb-pen-drive-in-linux-using-terminal/
<cwillu_at_work> prettyhatem, system | admin | disk utility will tell you, there's also many many command line ways :)
<BentSpace> Would I then be able to access all of the computers on the network including a NAS or just the computer which is the VPN server?
<tripps> ok it appears my box is locking up when loading X. it's running an intel vga adapter. When I run failsafe and choose "reconfigure X" and choose default and restart, it locks up again. Ideas? (also, why does it have nvidia config app since I'm not running nvidia?)
<mickster04> nuju: you should be able to view the password somewhere
<quatarit> hi all. I have a problem with the Gnome Panel. It sometimes decides to stop refreshing: the time is freezed back, mousehover doesn't cause highlighting and so on... what to do?
<nuju> It's supposed that the keyring stores all that passwords, no???????
<prem> in between ubuntu and win 7
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nuju> where i can view it????
<karma_police> i've seen that.. is there a way to do it from a drop down menu?
<rsouthard> anyone have any experience encrypting passwords in shell scripts?
<RyanP> BentSpace: If you get everything configured correctly, yes.
<Vigo> edowardo: Can you access that with a LiveCD?
<cwillu_at_work> prettyhatem, the contents of /dev/disk/by-path/ will show you very precicely
<edowardo> I believe so
<BentSpace> Is it better to use PPTP vs VPN in this situation?
<edowardo> Im readig up on it right now
<prettyhatem> cwillu_at_work: thanks for the info
<edowardo> other have had the same problem
<a3ist> BentSpace, PPTP is a VPN protocol
<edowardo> Vigo: http://www.mail-archive.com/universe-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg42306.html
<pmp6nl> why do I keep getting booted from this server?
<VCoolio> handjob: example code for in ~/.gtkrc-2.0: http://pastebin.org/249091
<BentSpace> I see, what about PPTP vs. OpenVPN?
<tripps> it keeps coming up "the follow error was encountered . . . NVIDIA failed to load kernel module . . . etc." I'm not running nvidia! I don't have nvidia! How do I absolutely guarantee I restore X to generic default, or better yet, for my hardware?
<RyanP> BentSpace: I can't tell you what's better PPTP vs OpenVPN. I've used OpenVPN and know it'll do what you're asking. It can be a little finicky. PPTP might be easier, but I don't know.
<a3ist> BentSpace, that I'm not as sure about; I don't have experience hosting a vpn on *nix, just using one
<nuju> mickster04 you're from canonical or something???????'
<prettyhatem> cwillu_at_work: so if the disk I am looking for is like /dev/sde and is the last drive on my raid, then it should be the last drive on the last sata port?  I looked under /dev/disk/by-path but I cant make heads or tails from what I am seeing
<mickster04> nuju: no??
<cwillu_at_work> prettyhatem, "ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/" in a terminal, and look for the one that points at /dev/sde
<cwillu_at_work> prettyhatem, there's tools which will do that for you, depending on what sort of raid you're using, etc
<cwillu_at_work> prettyhatem, /dev/mapper may also be relevant in some situations
<prettyhatem> cwillu_at_work: ahh I see it, looks like it is scsi-5 is my drive
<prettyhatem> which I am assuming means it is the last port
<BentSpace> a3ist, the host would be a windows computer or possibly my NAS or one of my routers that has DD-WRT?
<handjob> VCoolio: thx again.
<handjob> VCoolio: I will check that out.
<a3ist> BentSpace, I mean I haven't set them up at all, just used them from ubuntu
<lalla> where are the boot scripts of ubuntu on the cd?
<nuju> so, could you help me or not????
<Vigo> edowardo: Hrmm, interesting. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/558913/comments/0
<nuju> What else i have to tell you????
<Sonderblade> in ubuntu lucid, metacitys window icons are on the left side. is that supposed to be that way?
<Oer> !keyring
<mickster04> nuju: no i can't
<lalla> where are the boot scripts of ubuntu on the cd?
<Pici> Sonderblade: Yes, you can change that if you want. Either by switching the theme, or by using the following instructions.
<Pici> !controls | Sonderblade
<ubottu> Sonderblade: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<nuju> why?????
<johndee> hi
<Sonderblade> wow, that's retarded
<edowardo> Vigo: lovely
<johndee> I've added a script to /etc/network/if-post-down.d but it doesn't seem to get executed. What could be the problem? Do I need to update initramfs, by any chance?
<Vigo> edowardo: And here:> http://code.google.com/p/cryptsetup/issues/list?can=1&q=&colspec=ID+Type+Status+Priority+Milestone+Owner+Summary&cells=tiles
<mickster04> nuju: cos i have no idawe what hte prolem is nor how to fix it, and you dont mention my nick so i dont know when u talk to me
<RyanP> BentSpace: I just took a look, and the pptp server server looks a lot easier to setup than OpenVPN. If you've got a working DD-WRT router, I bet you'd be able to have it running in short order.
<Docteh> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<koskov> Wee
<nuju> All the messages written in gray are mine
<gnugr> if you want to learn more Linux commands visit:  http://www.linuxguide.it/command_line/linux_commands_en.html
<mickster04> nuju: no on my irc client everything is black unless it mentions my nick
<tripps> what is the best way to reconfigure X autodetecting my video hardware?
<nuju> MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....................................
<koskov> I have a (perhaps) short question. Hade ubuntu 9.04 installed and upgraded to 10.4, but now the computer wont boot. Just a black screen.. Don't know how to proceed..
<nuju> In mine, all messages are in different colors.
<Docteh> tripps: "best way" is something like dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<mickster04> nuju: nope
<koskov> Computer is a IBM thinkpad X40 with no cd rom support
<tripps> Docteh, should I do that from console or is it ok from within x?
<tripps> ooh- - xorg-server is not installed. Hmmm. that's very strange, considering I'm in failsafe X already
<BentSpace> RyanP, only thing is the DD-WRT router isn't directly connected to the internet, it is wirelessly bridged to the first router which a linksys, is that going to be a problem for using it as a pptp server?
<Docteh> tripps: :-/ probably renamed the package again
<tripps> E: couldn't find package xorg-server
<tripps> ok so what is xorg-server called under lynx? bueller?
<CyberaX2195> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<CyberaX2195> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Pici> tripps: xserver-xorg
<niko> 14
<CyberaX2195> tis what i wanted
<RyanP> BentSpace: Oh, yeah in that case, I wouldn't recommend doing it that way, best to install the server somewhere with a wired connection. There do seem to be pptp servers for windows too, which seems to be the direction to go in your case.
<CyberaX2195> ty ubottu
<CyberaX2195> :P
<tripps> Pici, thanks
<koskov> What is the first thing to try if i had 9.04 running without a problem, tried upgrade to 10.4 then the computer wont boot properly? Just need a hint to get me starting..
<Pici> koskov: When you upgraded, did you go through 9.10?
<koskov> Pici: my fault, it wasnt 9.04, but 9.10..
<Pici> koskov: Can you start in recovery mode?
<koskov> So from 9.10 to 10.4. It did look like it complete the upgrade, but when it told me to reboot it didnt start again
<koskov> Pici: how do i start recovery mode?
<koskov> F8 when i start? Hehe
<Pici> koskov: It should be an option off of your GRUB menu.  Depending on what version of GRUB you are using, you may need to either press escape or shift to gett to the menu.
<lalla> where are the boot scripts of ubuntu on the cd?
<tripps> ok so reconfiguring xserver didn't work either. laptop locks up solid when trying to load X. in failsafe mode: "your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly" what is up with that? when I first installed ubuntu 3 years ago it detected everything just fine! :-x
<BentSpace> RyanP, Can I use back up software to automatically back up my laptop thru pptp to the NAS at home?
<Docteh> lalla: boot scripts? like a "preseed" file?
<quatarit> has anyone had trobles with the gnome panel's refresh in Ubuntu 10.04?
<quatarit> troubles
<RyanP> BentSpace: You should be able to, yes. You'll be constrained by the network speed of course.
<koskov> escape and shift dont do anything. I start the computer, POST screen, a marker blinking in the upper left corner then it just seem to stop..
<obiwan_> guys anybody using phenny or who doesn't mind installing it to give me your default config file please. i removed mine's and now even removing purging it and reinstalling it doesn't regenerate. you just have to sudo apt-get install phenny, run phenny, and then go to ~/.phenny/default.py and pasting me its content (pm or pastebin whatever) thanks!
<bullgard> I have asserted »Personal File Sharing Preferences« > Share Files over the Network > Share public files on network. Using Nautilus I can see this network:///Public Files of <username> on <hostname> on 2 computers in the LAN. Right-click on this entry responds: "The stated location is not mounted. Cannot mount location. DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply. Message did not receive a...
<bullgard> ...reply (timeout by message bus)." How to fix this?
<pmp6nl> Does anyone know what ubprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2 means
<Docteh> oh thats new, my grub background changed to say debian
<sebsebseb> tripps: right, but since then,  xorg has changed loads
<eriakata> alguien de mexico
<sebsebseb> !es | eriakata
<ubottu> eriakata: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BentSpace> RyanP, a3ist, Thank you, trying to decide between getting an external hard drive or a NAS for backup remotely, but looks like either way it should work.  Any reason to spring for the NAS over the EHD?
<lalla> Doctech:Actually how r those screens pumped at the time of installatio...can i modify them?
<tripps> sebsebseb, so what now?
<RyanP> BentSpace: One of the things I can see with setting up a VPN, is it appears you already have all of the hardware, you'll don't have to buy anything else.
<melsu> hello
<Docteh> lalla: you can probably modify anything with varying degrees of difficulty, i'm still not sure exactly which screens you're talking about though
<Igramul> Hi, is there a meta-package that will always install the source code of the currently installed kernel?
<lalla> Doctech:the first screen which appears to language option
<rocket16> Friends, instead of downloading Xubuntu, if I download the Xubuntu package, will there be any reduction in functionality?
<tripps> Certainly people will install a LTS on a not-brand-spanking-new laptop, right?
<lalla> Doctech:the first screen which appears to choose language option,time zone  etc..
<iceroot> rocket16: install xubuntu-desktop, its the same as the xubuntu-cd
<tripps> and we wonder why people give up on linux. <shakes head>
<nuju> well bye
<rocket16> iceroot: Thanks, but will the speed be the same?
<iceroot> tripps: you have a support question?
<iceroot> rocket16: yes
<sh1ny> Igramul, aptitude install linux-source
<rocket16> iceroot: Thanks, :)
<iceroot> rocket16: if you want more speed  try lubuntu-desktop instead of xubuntu-desktop
<Igramul> sh1ny, thanks
<tripps> iceroot, yes. X locks my laptop up tight.
<melsu> Hi, installed winxp on lucid lynx machine and lost grub. any ideas for restoring?
<sh1ny> actually xfce is faster than gnome
<iceroot> !grub2 | melsu
<ubottu> melsu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tripps> iceroot, on hardy and jackalope, everything worked fine.
<sh1ny> so if you have an older machine, use xfce
<BentSpace> RyanP, Well I don't have the NAS yet, I am planning to buy one or an EHD for remote backup?
<lalla> Doctech:can i add some scripts for manual installation of packages at runtime?
<melsu> thanks
<Docteh> can anyone tell me why starting gdm automatically and logging in I'm using 713mb of ram, but when i start gdm manually and then log in I'm only using 256mb of ram?
<iceroot> tripps: and we should guess what is not working? please use a detailed support question
<tripps> iceroot, not trying to load lynx, and it doesn't detect screen, graphics, hardware, etc.
<lalla> Doctech:can i add some scripts for manual installation of packages at runtime(installation)?
<tripps> s/not/now
<exalt> hello is there any online tutorial about cli wireless networking with wpa ? a wicd-cli tutorial or something? i cant find it on google
<discopatrick> greetings. can someone explain the difference between linux desktop and server - is it as i assume just a difference in pre-installed software?
<iceroot> tripps: live-cd or real installation?
<maco> discopatrick: pretty much
<tripps> iceroot, real installation
<rocket16> iceroot: Thanks, I am checking out both. But since I have many packages installed, so I am thinking of installing Xfce and LXDE package only.
<donavan01> anyone have an opinion on a good program for downloading podcasts from RSS  feeds ?   one that runs in windows and ubuntu would be awesome if such a beast exists
<discopatrick> correction - *ubuntu* desktop and server... thanks maco
<sh1ny> discopatrick, the biggest difference is that server distro has no desktop guy and it's with custom tailored kernel
<iceroot> discopatrick: server edition comes without a gui ad with another kernel
<maco> discopatrick: server had a separate kernel but i think in 10.04 they just use teh -generic-pae kernel that the desktop cd installs when you have >=4GB RAM
<tripps> iceroot, note failsafe X seems to run just fine
<sh1ny> maco, don't ever use 32bit on a 64bit cpu or with more than 1GB ram
<sh1ny> maco, pae sux big time
<adnyxo> hello
<adnyxo> i need some help with winff
<resno> donavan01: i dont think youll find such a thing. maybe songbird
<maco> sh1ny: i completely disagree
<iceroot> sh1ny: why ot use 32bit with more then 1gb ram on 64bit cpu?
<iceroot> sh1ny: maybe you mean 4gb?
<maco> sh1ny: on less than 4GB of RAM, 64bit is incredibly slow and results in lots of swapping because the memory usage is so much horribly higher
<kong> hello guys, question: So im trying to set up a backup box for a company, all is going well accept for the actual hard drive mounting, there are 4 HD's total, with 2 being rotated in and out, i have all 4 UUID's in the fstab but for some reason when i switch out the removable hard drives it wont auto mount them upon startup. I have all the UUID's set in the fstab!! cant figure this out, am i missing something?
<ubunto> What's the best Ubuntu?
<iceroot> maco: there is no speed difference
<sh1ny> maco, iceroot  - http://www.realworldtech.com/forums/index.cfm?action=detail&id=78966&threadid=78766&roomid=2
<maco> sh1ny: my system had 2GB and 64bit and was unusable
<iceroot> sh1ny: with your own words
<maco> iceroot: a 32bit system with 1GB is faster than a 64bit with 2GB, in my experience
<sh1ny> maco, it's not me saying it, it's torvalds
<adnyxo> my 64 bit system has 8gb ram
<sebsebseb> 64bit Ubuntu works well on the other computer, with 2GB RAM
<iceroot> maco: no
<adnyxo> but on all others i use 32
<donavan01> resno ... I know atunes will do it and its cross platform ... but i wanted something that would just download them without all the extra junk but oh well
<maco> iceroot: you wanna try my hardware?
<jerome1232> maco, I used 64 bit on a machine with 1 gb of ram, i used like 64 more mb's of ram than a 32 bit installation.
<sebsebseb> I don't notice a difference between the 32bit version though
<sh1ny> maco, iceroot just read my link
<Docteh> kong: you're expecting the externals to get mounted when plugged in?
<iceroot> maco: no, i know how things are working
<resno> donavan01: what extra junk?
<maco> jerome1232: i was constantly swapping a full 2GB of swap when i had 2GB of RAM with 64bit
<discopatrick> maco: that's interesting to know about 64bit on < 4GB, cos i'm looking for an installation with a very low footprint, so i may download the 32 bit version
<exalt> !wicd-cli
<sebsebseb> the  should only have 4GB RAM to do a 64bit OS thing, is rubbish
<kong> Docteh, yeah, i shutdown the system, take out the 2 backups and replace them with the empty drives, then turn the cpu back on
<donavan01> resno ... media player... ipod junk that sort of thing
<sh1ny> discopatrick, look at the link i pasted, then consider again
<sebsebseb> at least 4GB I meant above.
<iceroot> sh1ny: again, there is no difference
<resno> donavan01: i use a script that downloads podcasts, and then i can play through the samba or upnp. but it wont work in windows.
<maco> jerome1232: my 32bit system with 1GB doesnt often touch swap
<Docteh> hmmm, sounds like it should work
<sh1ny> iceroot, take this to torvalds then, i'd rather trust what he says
<GeekSquid> resno: what's the filetype?
<maco> sh1ny: he cant possibly have tried all hardware or all use cases
<Docteh> kong: you could always mount them in /etc/rc.local :-/
<resno> GeekSquid: wrong person?
<iceroot> sh1ny: please reread the article, its about pae
<trippss> iceroot, lspci shows Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02). ideas?
<BentSpace> RyanP, thedude42, a3ist, thank you very much for the help, appreciate it.
<donavan01> resno ... yeah wasnt sure if someone out there had made something like that for java or whatever ... thanks for the info
<sh1ny> iceroot, and karmic and above come with pae by default on 32bit server installs
<iceroot> trippss: hm, i know there was a problem in jaunty
<adnyxo> winff gives the error unknown encoder 'libxvid'
<resno> donavan01: its written in bash. havent seen java ones
<maco> my 64bit system right now is using 3667MiB RAM. i have firefox, kontact, quassel, choqok, open office, and some terminals open
<axisys> how do I make the ethtool setting permannent ? so far the best suggestion I found is from 2007 saying to use pre-up
<kong> Docteh, im not familiar with that file, what would be the advantages/disadvantages?
<axisys> pre-up ethtool -s eth1 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off
<adnyxo> how can i fix this? is it just a missing package?
<iceroot> sh1ny: we are talking about desktop-editions
<sh1ny> iceroot, same for desktop
<GeekSquid> maco: www.linuxatemyram.com
<iceroot> sh1ny: no
<DanaG> Weird... something keeps writing "AT+GCAP" to my serial console.
<Crash1hd> OK this is confusing if I run mount /etc/sda1 /media/MyOS I get only root can do that?
<iceroot> sh1ny: and now stop posting untrue stories please
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: uh do you mean /dev/sda1 ???
<Docteh> kong: disadvantages is its not as nice of a solution compared to /etc/fstab working properly, advantages are rc.local is a shell script, can do any sort of commands there
<Docteh> !ureadahead
<maco> GeekSquid: except disk caching doesnt make sense when your cache is going to swap!
<sebsebseb> maco: isn't debating/arguing about RAM, off topic?  or at least in this kind of context
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, yes yes I do lol :) thanks
<maco> GeekSquid: because then its still on a danged disk
<donavan01> resno ... yeah I didnt figure such an animal existed ... thanks for the info anyways
<discopatrick> sh1ny: strong words from torvalds there... is that *really* him?
<kong> Docteh, ok ill add the mount in the rc.local and see what happens when i restart... thanks man!!!
<maco> discopatrick: why does your text keep turning italic?
<sh1ny> discopatrick, doesn't sound like him to you ? :P
<discopatrick> maco: i have no idea, what client are you using?
<sh1ny> discopatrick, try finding what he said about ext4, this here is actually calm :)
<jimmy51_> does ekiga support encryption?
<discopatrick> sh1ny: i saw a clip of him on that documentary about free software and he seemed wuite a mild mannered chap!
<maco> discopatrick: quassel
<Pici> maco: probably because he keeps *emphasizing* things with *asterisks*, irssi bolds those for me. Your client may do things differently.
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, the problem is though if I run sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/My\ OS/ (which works) but then run ls -al /media its owned by root when all other folders are owned by user 1000
<cbovard> any suggestions for a good code editor (gui)? Not vi, vim, nano.. Looking for something with tabs
<sh1ny> discopatrick, he might be, not when he tends to prove people wrong tho
<maco> Pici: except its *not* the asterisk'd text that's italic for me
<iceroot> cbovard: vim has tabs :)
<iceroot> cbovard: maybe try emacs
<maco> Pici: it was from the "e" in *really* all the way to the end of the line
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: sudo chown Crash1hd:Crash1hd /media/MyOS -R
<MrKeuner> what partition system would you suggest for a laptop
<discopatrick> maco: weird.
<fosscon> can someone tell me if gnu talk is like that talk program to chat?
<Pici> maco: oh. Well his last message that he sent before you asked had a spurious ^] character in it.
<MrKeuner> ext3 or ext4 or ?
<maco> Pici: interesting
<GeekSquid> MrKeuner: if karmic or Lucid ext4 .. if before that ext3
<sebsebseb> fosscon: is like what talk program?
<fosscon> a program called "talk"
<fosscon> a command line chat
<MrKeuner> GeekSquid, it's Lucid... ext4 is mature enough?
<cbovard> thanks
<Docteh> MrKeuner: he said yes on ext4
<discopatrick> sh1ny: so are you saying it's fine to use a 64bit OS with <4GB RAM?
<sebsebseb> discopatrick: yes it is
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, that doesnt change it
<GeekSquid> MrKeuner: I haven't expierenced any problems yet, with any of my systems since the move to lucid
<sh1ny> discopatrick, i am using it all the time on more than enough servers
<sebsebseb> discopatrick: The other computer has 64bit Ubuntu with 2GB RAM,  works fine
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: that should give you ownership of the mount
<PolitikerNEU_> 1 GB is not enough RAM for 64bit imho
<sh1ny> discopatrick, and i am pretty sure we will see 32bit fall off the servers scene pretty soon and a few years after that from the desktops too
<sebsebseb> discopatrick: also I know someone on IRC, who  does or has done  another distro with 1GB RAM and 64bit and yep fine for him
<theoros> is there a way to access the Applications menu with a keyboard shortcut?
<Crash1hd> you would think
<sebsebseb> discopatrick: try for yourself I guess
<Crash1hd> I ran it nothing happens doesnt even ask for a password
<sebsebseb> discopatrick: if you got 1GB RAM, but your proccessor is 64bit, right well try for yourself I guess, if things are slow or whatever put 32bit on
<Docteh> 1 gig of ram on 64bit is okay, my sisters desktop has that setup
<Crash1hd> and I double checked my spelling
<Docteh> ffs
<queso> This is a sysadmin question, so if you can point me to a more appropriate channel I'll be happy to ask my question there:  What's the best way to analyze log files?  Is there something that can easily graph them, etc.?  Particularly I'm looking at nginx access logs.
<richdel> theoros: use gnome-do and ull never need the applications menu
<theoros> richdel: thanks for that great piece of advice.
<theoros> my trackpad has stopped working so i want to get to System
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, I also tried sudo su which puts me as root and did it still nothing
<resno> queso: #ubuntu-server would prob be better place
<theoros> so, a keyboard shortcut to get to the menu, would be great
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: and browsing to /media/MyOS from your user does nothing?
<queso> resno: thank you :) didn't know that channel existed
<iceroot> queso: logcheck
 * zYc is away (Bis bald, bin dann mal weg)
<discopatrick> thanks for the tips guys. ciao for now
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, when I do ls -al /media/ still shows it is owned by root
<Kemeros> Hello :)  When i get system notifications, some of the text seems to be cut off and can't read the whole message. Tried to look in all the settings i could find but can't fix it. Any ideas? Using Kubuntu 10.04 sorry to ask here but #kubuntu are not avaible or uninterested by the question ^^.
<resno> queso: no problem, there ar emany others ones around
<michele> ciao
<queso> iceroot: thx, I'll check that out
<Docteh> I started gdm from rc.local "start gdm" instead of via upstart, and I'm using 400mb less of ram
<sgronblo> Where has the CD integrity check gone in the newest ubuntu?
<Kemeros> available*
<Docteh> where do i file a bug like THAT?
<michele> film
<iceroot> !bug | Docteh
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, but the Color coding is Green background with Green text on the My OS
<ubottu> Docteh: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jerome1232> discopatrick: 64 bit has a *slightly* higher memory footprint, I just don't think 64 vs 32 will have a drastic enough impact on ram, you will be gaining speed in other area's particuallry with things such as compression, encoding, encryption.
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: would you pastebin the output of ls -al /media
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, sure
<kong> Docteh, well that worked, but it took me chmoding /bin/mount and /bin/umount to 777, they all mount correctly now! thanks for the advice
<dk0> Anyone know how to stop /etc/printcap from being re-created at startup?
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, is there a command to send it to clipboard like >> does to file
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: running lucid?
<queso> resno: what are some others?  is there a big, general linux one?
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, yes
<sebsebseb> Docteh: A little while ago now when you did, but try not to swear in here :)  and yes using those three letters like that counts
<theoros> a keyboard shortcut to get to System in the menu, anyone?
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, sadly thats when all hell broke loose with a lot of things
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, not just this
<fosscon> what's a ttyname?
<MrKeuner> Docteh, how did you hear him ? :)
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -al /media | pastebinit
<resno> queso: maybe, i dont know about it. try #linux. its be to general though, imo. the server channel is slower, but has good info in it
<queso> resno: okay, thx again
<sgronblo> how can I check the integrity of my burned CD with the 10.04 live CD?
<GeekSquid> queso: webalizer should be able to work with those logs
<o_be_one> hi
<GeekSquid> !hi | o_be_one
<ubottu> o_be_one: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<fosscon> ok got it
<o_be_one> anyone know how to read WMA on AmaroK and/or songbird ? thanks :)
<queso> GeekSquid: thx, I'll look at that too
<tripps> iceroot, ideas?
<richdel> o_be_one: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<o_be_one> richdel, sure ?
<edowardo> where is the config file for the keyboard layout?
<pmp6nl> Hello, When attempting to run system update I am getting errors with bzrtools, python-dateutil, python-gnomedesktop, etc.  Does anyone have any ideas? More info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480588
<richdel> o_be_one: wma codecs are included in the win32codecs package as far as i know
<o_be_one> yes richdel its right
<o_be_one> ok i try :)
<crazy6> after dist-upgrade, when I try to log in at KDM, it fails and dumps be back to KDM. Does it for KDE and Failsafe.
<richdel> edowardo: its usually helf in xorg.cong
<sebsebseb> crazy6: after an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04?
<richdel> edowardo: conf*
<noxi> I have a pretty simple question: I just installed lxde ontop of ubuntu 10.04 through the ubuntu software manager. I would like to use my compiz settings but it appears compositing is not enabled. How do you enable it in lxde?
<crazy6> sebsebseb: yeah
<sebsebseb> noxi: not sure, but I have a feeling Compiz isn't really for LXDE
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, got Posting is currently disabled for a few minutes as we are moving...blah blah blah
<richdel> noxi: try alt-f2 compiz --replace & disown
<edowardo> richdel: is there any alternative places?
<soreau> richdel: using & disown from alt+f2 run dialog is utterly pointless
<crazy6> sebsebseb: I'm not even sure what log file to start looking at
<noxi> richdel: didnt work
<sebsebseb> crazy6: KDM is better than GDM :)  however since you have a problem with it, you could try removing KDM,  put GDM on, see if that works,  then  install KDM, and hopefuly it will work
<richdel> yeah system->preferences->keyboard for a nice gui ... but i taught u were looking for a conf file :) my bad
<ripdisk> i changed my video card from a geforce with 128mb to a radeon with 256mb... how do i tell ubuntu to stop using the geforce drivers and use the proprietary ati drivers
<soreau> sebsebseb: compiz will work fine with lxde
<sebsebseb> soreau: ok
<richdel> sorry las comment was ment for edowardo
<soreau> noxi: Simply run compiz --replace to start compiz
<sebsebseb> soreau: actsaully  what was I thinking, saying it  might not, ah well
<ManDay> I've been told to ask #ubuntu on Audacious - who can help?
<Gnea> ripdisk: system->preferences->hardware
<soreau> noxi: If it does not work, please run this command in a terminal and pastebin the output to pastebin.org
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: works for me, did notice the announcement on the pastebin page http://pastebin.com/zvZ5F8jB
<shane2peru> What is the minimal that ubuntu needs to install on the harddisk, defualt as it is?
<noxi> soreau: the problem isnt running compiz, its enabling the desktop effects
<ripdisk> gnea: i'm there and the ati drivers arent showing up.
<shane2peru> !requirements
<richdel> noxi: do wat soreau jus said
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Gnea> ManDay: you have to ask the question first
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: about 1GB
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: or maybe not
<crazy6> sebsebseb: ah, actually, it appears to be a problem with X starting, due to my mouse...
<soreau> noxi: That is the same thing. Please use a pastebin service
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, but I just did it the old fashion way (hope that way works later looks cool) http://www.pastie.org/966138
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: however a default install of Ubuntu takes up about 1GB
<shane2peru> sebsebseb, so, with a default install 2 would be fine?
<edowardo> richdel: I am lookign for the actual file, actually. Currently my cryptsetup will not let me into my drive on boot until i change it back to US en. i originally changed it from the gui interface that you mentioned
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, I even got it when I went to pastebin.com and tried
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: also the desktop version can be installed onto only 4GB of space
<o_be_one> richdel it's ok for ubuntu restricted extras
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: since netbooks with hardly any space, can also run it
<o_be_one> whats to do now ? :)
<whitecat> help!!! i've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras in lynx but i still cannot play a lot of formats in totem... tried to play an mp4..it says MPEG-4 AAC decoder and H.264 decoder missing. what do i do?
<maco> GeekSquid: by the way, that webpage agreed with what i said
<soreau> noxi: Also, it would be easier to get help in #compiz to alleviate some of the channel traffic here
<noxi> All: i think something did just work, one moment
<sebsebseb> whitecat: totem sucks
<shane2peru> sebsebseb, right, from there I can start getting rid of stuff, ubuntu i386 normal disk 2GB for / is enough?
<ikonia> whitecat: search out the codecs you need and what packages they are linked to
<sebsebseb> whitecat: also for some of these propritary formats, I think you need medibuntu
<obiwan_> guys anybody using phenny or who doesn't mind installing it to give me your default config file please. i removed mine's and now even removing purging it and reinstalling it doesn't regenerate. you just have to sudo apt-get install phenny, run phenny, and then go to ~/.phenny/default.py and pasting me its content (pm or pastebin whatever) thanks!
<crazy6> is there a way to get dpkg to automagically generate a new xorg.conf?
<sebsebseb> !codecs  | whitecat
<ubottu> whitecat: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ManDay> I use the GTKui of AUDACIOUS which I prefer over the ugly-as-hell winamp duplicate and comes closest to foobar. UNFORTUNALLY it lacks like half of the functions as it seems - How would I open the equalizer or even just change from shuffled playback to straigh playback?! All the buttons seem to be missing in GTKui and the menu isnt helpful either!
<ManDay> Gnea,
<Gnea> man, found the info, and the guy already left
<ManDay> ^
<maco> GeekSquid: the spot it says to look in "free -m"? it says 1444mb free out of my 4gb... thats definitely oer 2gb in use for a pretty normal workload
<soreau> crazy6: Try Xorg -configure
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, updated it to add the colors http://www.pastie.org/966138
<slow-motion> hi
<Pici> obiwan_: purge won't remove config files that are in your home directory. If you want to re-create those, I suggest moving ~/.phenny/ elsewhere and running phenny for the first time to re-create them.
<whitecat> sebsebseb, ikonia, i used the auto plugin search in totem cannot find the necessary plugins
<edowardo> richdel: found it /etc/default/cpmsole-setup
<ikonia> whitecat: do it manually
<whitecat> ubottu, will look at the pages
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<obiwan_> oh Pici thanks!
<richdel> edowardo: hahah i was tryin to google nice to know!!!
<Gnea> ManDay: if the GTKui is lacking, why use it? it's too bad you don't like the xmms/winamp-like default skin that you can change to one of thousands of other themes, but at least it works and it works good
<sebsebseb> whitecat: totem sometimes is a bit odd with  codecs that have been installed, unlike other players
<Pici> obiwan_: That *should* get you sorted out.
<edowardo> richdel: thanks either way!
<obiwan_> yeah pici it didi
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: the space in My OS ... try sudo mkdir /media/MyOS without the space and mounting it there, spaces have to be escaped which is a PITA
<Gnea> ManDay: also, I don't think I've ever seen this "GTKui" thing before
<edigleyg3> hi
<whitecat> sebsebseb, odd? is there anything that can be done?
<ManDay> Gnea, I vent seen it either but its not in LUCID
<obiwan_> Pici: i just removed the config file in .phenny thinking running it again would bring it back, but looks like i had to move the whole dir
<ikonia> whitecat: manually get the packages for the correct codecs
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, will give it a try
<Sonderblade> is there a way to purge all packages dpkg marks as "rc"?
<ManDay> And no i dont like the xmms skin. i like foobar
<sebsebseb> whitecat: personally I woun't bother, with totem for video or music, instead I would use another player
<Gnea> ManDay: if it's not in the repositories then we likely don't support it
<ManDay> Gnea, I want a simple interface - JUST LIKE the GTKui
<ManDay> Gnea, it is of course in the repos
<Gnea> ManDay: you said you haven't seen GTKui in LUCID
<tripps> iceroot, please let me know the next steps I should take to configure my X settings properly.
<ManDay> i said i havent seen it before BUT NOW it is in lucid
<ManDay> thats what i said
<Gnea> oh ok
<bullgard> I have asserted »Personal File Sharing Preferences« > Share Files over the Network > Share public files on network. Using Nautilus I can see this network:///Public Files of <username> on <hostname> on 2 computers in the LAN. Right-click on this entry responds: "The stated location is not mounted. Cannot mount location. DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply. Message did not receive a...
<whitecat> ikonia, using synaptic?
<bullgard> ...reply (timeout by message bus)." How to fix this?
<Gnea> it wasn't very clear the first time you said it, so I had to ask
<ikonia> whitecat: yes
<ManDay> Gnea, sorry my bad
<Gnea> it's cool
<ikonia> bullgard: restart dbus
<ManDay> i typed "not" instead of "now"
<whitecat> sebsebseb, i downloaded Arista for converting between various multimedia formats... it cannot find the necessary plugins either.
<sebsebseb> whitecat: hrm this might be useful
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | whitecat
<ubottu> whitecat: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<stefanbel> Hello everybody, does  anyone know how to disable shutdown/restart/suspend/hibernate from the gnome menu? I am googling for 2 hours right now and no solution works :-(  i have ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<whitecat> ikonia, synaptic lists the codecs as installed
<sebsebseb> whitecat: as for converting to an open format, there can be quality disadvantages when doing this.
<ikonia> whitecat: which codecs
<zvacet> whitecat:  do you have medibuntu repo if don´t read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<GeekSquid> whitecat: it uses gstreamer bad and ugly
<Gnea> ManDay: so, if it's in lucid... and it's there... and it's working.... (I don't use lucid yet, I'm still on 9.04 and 9.10..) ... then the only problem seems to be that it looks better but is less functional, is that correct?
<mcl0vin> i am trying to run 'irw' but i keep getting "connect: No such file or directory" ...but i can see its there in /usr/bin/irw
<crazy6> dangit, this is going to have the be the second computer I'm going to have to clean reinstall because of a failed 10.04 upgrade
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ls -la /usr/bin/irw
<whitecat> sebsebseb, ubottu, ikonia, GeekSquid --> i'll take a look at medibuntu first! will get back to you soon.... thank you.... zvacet --> ok i will
<ikonia> whitecat: what codec do you need
<mcl0vin> ikonia: "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10560 2009-10-17 03:07 /usr/bin/irw"
<llutz> mcl0vin: irw cannot connect to lircd,
<costre> crazy6, I never upgrade, I don't care what anybody says :) Clean installation from scratch is the only way to go
<sebsebseb> whitecat: you don't need to message ubottu :)  it's  a bot, a computer program
<ikonia> mcl0vin: do "/usr/bin/irw" what happens ?
<whitecat> ikonia, MPEG-4 AAC decoder and H.264 decoder
<whitecat> sebsebseb, oh! ok :)
<ikonia> whitecat: ok - so have you looked for the x264 codec ?
<cori_> -=^=-> BuDuScRiPt <-=^=- [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft ] XChat Plug-in by UDA'Software (V. 3.2.32)
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, http://www.pastie.org/966138 done that
<mcl0vin> ikonia: same thing
<ikonia> mcl0vin: "file /usr/bin/irw"
<whitecat> ikonia, synaptic says x264 in installed
<llutz> mcl0vin: make sure lircd runs and there are /dev/lirc* files
<whitecat> ikonia,  and so is libx264-85
<ikonia> whitecat: ok - so then installing additional plugins won't matter
<sebsebseb> ikonia: Does Ubuntu even have support for H.264  or medibuntu?  I mean it's only recently when Canonical paid the H.264 rights for OEM's
<ikonia> whitecat: so looking at medibuntu won't matter
<Gnea> ManDay: from what I can gleam, using GTKui is a feature of audacious2, so it sounds to me like the person or people to talk to about it would be the authors of the theme
<ikonia> sebsebseb: x264 is open
<mcl0vin> '/usr/bin/irw: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<whitecat> ikonia, installing ubuntu-restricted-extras should have worked, right?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: oh ok
<Sonderblade> what is the keyboard switching icon in the notification area for and how do you get rid of it?
<crazy6> so, this gives up with some font errors... are these critial? fixable? http://pastebin.com/YnvSQMTq
<tripps> iceroot, apparently there is a problem with 10.04 and Intel 82852 hardware: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466969 - when will this be fixed?
<Gnea> ManDay: which I believe you can find by looking in the /usr/share/audacious/ directory
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: sudo mount /dev/sdxx /media/myos && sudo chown ......
<ikonia> whitecat: the fact that you have the correct codec installed is what matter, so it looks like it's your player that can't access it
<Gnea> ManDay: or /usr/share/doc/audacious/
<llutz> mcl0vin: there is nothing wrong with your "irw" binary
<ikonia> mcl0vin: I assume you're on a 64bit os
<whitecat> ikonia, should i uninstall reinstall totem??
<mcl0vin> ikonia: yes
<pgpkeys> anyone know if beagle and strigi are linked? basically strigi backend is fast and doesn't bog down my system when it's apps run. Beagle does. I lose all responsiveness when beagle runs. Wondering if I can remove beagle without harming strigi and still having desktop search capability
<ikonia> whitecat: I don't think so, no
<ikonia> mcl0vin: how did you install it ?
<whitecat> ikonia, Arista Transcoder has the same problem with the plugin
<sebsebseb> ikonia: I am thinking of the Apple codec,  if I remember correctly that's H.264
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, no change
<Crash1hd> still owned by root
<tux_> hows ubuntu 10.4?
<mcl0vin> mcl0vin: i didn't
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I thought that was quicktime
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: what kind of partition?
<ManDay> Gnea, firstly the GTKUI doesnt look better. it looks like sit. thats why i like it. lightweight and simple. second, i talked to the devs of audacious and they got allupset and said i should ask ubuntu about it
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, ntfs
<ikonia> mcl0vin: who installed it ?
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, its a windows partition
<zvacet> whitecat:  did you add medibuntu repo and from synaptic installed w32 codecs
<sebsebseb> ikonia: I mean the one Apple want to use for the <video> tag in HTML 5, but also Microsoft
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I don't know what you're talking about,
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok nevermind then
<mcl0vin> llutz: ikonia i was following few tutorial , and i lost track
<whitecat> zvacet, no... w32? let me take a look...
<sebsebseb> tux_: depends on user, and to some extent the hardware,  try for yourself and find out I guess
<tripps> iceroot, more specifically: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ok - so do you have any idea how you actually installed it ?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: honestly no! i don't know whick pkg
<tux_> sebsebseb: thankxxxx
<Gnea> ManDay: why would they tell you to ask us?
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: aah, use this example... sudo  mount  -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /media/c
<mcl0vin> ikonia: but first i woul like to -purge remove <irw pkg>
<ikonia> mcl0vin: I suspect that it's linked against some libraries that are not in place, (or you've deleted them) that's stopping it working
<llutz> mcl0vin: irw cannot connect to lircd,  thats what that error says. its nothing wrong with your irw-binary
<ikonia> llutz: oh, he was telling me it was "no such file or directory"
<llutz> ikonia: file = lircd socket in this case
<ikonia> llutz: thank you for that
<ikonia> llutz: fantastic, thank you
<whitecat> zvacet, adding medibuntu repo... wait...
<sebsebseb> tux_: Ever used Ubuntu before?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: so what i should do
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, before I run that can I ask what does umask do?
<tux_> sebsebseb: ya 9.10
<ikonia> whitecat: why are you adding another repo - you have the codec
<ikonia> mcl0vin: check out llutz's comment
<sebsebseb> tux_: ok well even so, you may want to download this
<sebsebseb> !manual | tux_
<ubottu> tux_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Gnea> ManDay: we just put the stuff together and let it work on its own, we're not responsible for actually writing the software. the authors are the ones that are resonsible for writing it and making it all functional and such. it's open source software, so if there's something missing that you think that yourself and others could benefit from, then you should look into making some software changes so that it does what you want it to do and submit a patch.
<mcl0vin> llutz: what do you suggest i go about
<m3asmi> hi
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: see this page http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<llutz> mcl0vin: check your lircd. does it run, are /dev/lirc* created? does /var/run/lircd... exist?
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, thanks :)
<m3asmi> I have problem to start apache !!
<GeekSquid> !details | m3asmi
<ubottu> m3asmi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mcl0vin> llutz: when you say check it? what do you mean
<lalla> Doctech:can i add some scripts for manual installation of packages at installation?
<mcl0vin> dmesg it
<ikonia> m3asmi: tell us the problem
<whitecat> ikonia, zvacet :D so what should i do?? let me add the repo anyway... sometimes you can make the computer work by kicking it for a while :) ...wait...
<mcl0vin> run it
<ripdisk> i replaced my geforce with an ati and it will only start ubuntu in low graphics mode - and the proprietary drivers don't come up on the hardware drivers list
<m3asmi> this is the resulte :  (99)Cannot assign requested address: make_sock: could not bind to address
<idzme> heb ik wine geinstalleerd, staat het hele wine programma niet onder toepassingen, ook niet het configureren etc...nergens te vinden..mis ik iets?
<ikonia> whitecat: if you wish to use un-trusted packages that you don't know what they do on your computer, by all means
<crazy6> is there some way to run dpkg-reconfigure for everything?
<Gnea> ripdisk: which ati card did you go with, exactly?
<astra-x_> if your boot partition is on a different device than /, how do you let grub know that?
<Darkstep> When installing Ubuntu on windows what's the difference between the installation sizes ?
<lalla> can i add some scripts for manual selection of packages at installation?
<ripdisk> i'm not sure, i have soooo many video cards laying around
<GeekSquid> m3asmi: have you changed anything in /etc/hosts or /etc/apache2/sites-available
<llutz> mcl0vin: any error when starting lircd? check /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog for anything related
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: you mean Wubi?
<ripdisk> i know it's a radeon though
<Darkstep> Yes
<Gnea> ripdisk: just type:  lspci | grep VGA
<zvacet> whitecat :_ add repo and then from synaptic install w32 codecs
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: Wubi is ok for short term Ubuntu useage, when it works,  in the long run a proper partitioned install is better :)
<mcl0vin> llutz: i am not sure how to start it
<Darkstep> Why is it no good in the long run ?
<ripdisk> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]
<motaka2> does any one has any idea how i can see the contents of a file like this:  pdate.php_.tar_.gz
<whitecat> ikonia, do you have any alternative suggestions? :)
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: if I remember correctly to do with perfromance/speed
<Gnea>  [Radeon 9200 PRO]
<llutz> mcl0vin: try "sudo service lircd start"
<Darkstep> I see.
<ikonia> whitecat: investigate why your media player isn't/can't use the codec
<CaptainTrek> ripdisk: check the hardware drivers window under administration
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: the Wubi installer will probably mention that in fact, well did when I tried to do Wubi just to try not that long ago.  Also when it comes to data
<ripdisk> i'm already looking at the hardware drivers window.
<ripdisk> nothing shows up.
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: if your install mess's up not so easy to get to,  if you done a partitioned install, just stick in Live CD,  access the partition and get hold of the data
<ripdisk> i think it's because it's trying to say I still have my geforce.
<m3asmi> no I chage my /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, hmm that changes the folder to blue but its still owned by root
<mcl0vin> llutz: lircd: unrecognized service
<m3asmi> NameVirtualHost *:80 \n Listen  :80
<Gnea> ripdisk: check this out:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   much of it is for 9.10 but should work fine on 10.04 as well
<mcl0vin> llutz:  i installed it like this 'apt-get install lirc'
<Darkstep> sebsebseb, I see.
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: lets see ls -al ... I think we are getting somewhere
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: then of course if Windows messes up enough, Wubi will also mess up.  Also if Windows hasn't been disk defragmented for a long time, that can slow down Wubi/Ubuntu
<LaLz> I just got rid of the menu bar on my Terminal window. How do I bring it back?
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: well as far as I know for that last thing.
<whitecat> ikonia, zvacet ...i'll get back to you shortly! :))
<Darkstep> sebsebseb, I'm afraid of dual booting, cuz' of problems with grub
<llutz> mcl0vin: using lucid?
<zvacet> whitecat:  try another player like mplayer,vlc...
<pgpkeys> anyone know if beagle and strigi are linked? basically strigi backend is fast and doesn't bog down my system when it's apps run. Beagle does. I lose all responsiveness when beagle runs. Wondering if I can remove beagle without harming strigi and still having desktop search capability
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: Oh? what kind of problems? What problems?
<Darkstep> sebsebseb, its hard to remove Ubuntu froam a dual boot
<Darkstep> it's *
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: not that difficult
<Darkstep> well I need a windows cd..
<Darkstep> to fixmbr
<ripdisk> out of curiosity.... is a radeon 9800 better than a 9200
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: delete the Ubuntu partition,  then let the Windows CD/DVD  do it's thing ot hte MBR
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, http://www.pastie.org/966138
<pgpkeys> err? no it's not. the hardest will be removing grub. you can use the windows install cd to wipe that as well
<Soyo> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<mcl0vin> llutz: i appreciate your help man, but we are not in twitter here, can you put in a full sentence ?
<pgpkeys> sebsebseb ~ hehe sorry you got there first :0
<GeekSquid> LaLz Right click on terminal window... Show menubar
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: there seems to be another way using a command instead of Windows CD, but I don't know the details
<llutz> mcl0vin: are you using lucid?
<ripdisk> and btw do i need the x.org  or xfree version of the ati driver
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: Have you tired Ubuntu before?
<Darkstep> sebsebseb, Can you point me to somewhere ?
<LaLz> GeekSquid geez thanks that was easy :D
<pgpkeys> doesn't grub have a command to remove itself from the MBR as well?
<Darkstep> Yeah. I like it.
<Darkstep> a lot!
<ManDay> Gnea, audacious devs beg to differ
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: so put it on a dual boot?
<ripdisk> does ubuntu use x.org or xfree86
<ManDay> they say ubuntu does all kind of weird stuff to their software
<whitecat> zvacet, i am using vlc... but isn't a permanent solution. because i am having this codec problem with a lot of other softwares... Arista Transcoder for instance... i want this problem gone.
<llutz> ripdisk: xorg
<m3asmi> what is the home page of oracle ?
<Darkstep> YEah but like I said if for some reaseon i decide to remove it ... It's too difficult
<ManDay> and as they/ the guy there wasnt looking eager to help me i left him
<tripps> iceroot, re-enabling KMS did the trick. Thanks for the, er, help.
<LaLz> GeekSquid Is it possible that my computer boot into Ubuntu automatically unless I want Windows to boot then I press some button or something :/ I don't want the option of choosing between OS
<mcl0vin> llutz: http://pastebin.com/aKQuS9g8   <--- out put from dpkg -l lir*
<Gnea> ManDay: then you should contact the package maintainers of audacious2
<GeekSquid> LaLz: running Lucid?
<LaLz> GeekSquid Yes
<ManDay> Gnea, well i will but i first asked #ubuntu
<Darkstep> And I don't have a windows XP CD, so that makes it even more difficult
<sebsebseb> ManDay: not sure about Audacious, but sometimes  Ubuntu Developers will edit a program and do stuff that won't go upstream, or won't go upstream any time soon,  like what they have been doing here and there with Gnome, starting with 9.04
<pgpkeys> lalz ~ nope, doesn't work that way. either you choose manually or it automatically boots into the first OS in the list, or whatever one you marked as default in the grub.cfg
<Gnea> ManDay: yes, you have.
<ManDay> thanks sebsebseb Gnea
<RadSurfer> I just did a fresh install of 10.4 Desktop. Can someone please tell me how to apt-get install ffmpeg <-- with full mp3 suggport please :)
<pgpkeys> darkstep ~ go grab FreeDOS and use it to write a generic MBR to your boot drive. will need a floppy for that though
<sebsebseb> ManDay: np
<GeekSquid> !medibuntu | RadSurfer
<ubottu> RadSurfer: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pgpkeys> radsurfer ~ leftyfb.com and see the sectionr egarding that
<Darkstep> Ah.. don't have a floppy, pgpkeys
<mcl0vin> llutz: i don't think i have lucid
<kong> hey guys, quick question, how do i add a date stamp to a file name that im creating using the "compair" command and ">>" ??
<pgpkeys> darkstep ~ well, not sure if windows Xp still has the fdisk.exe command saved under Windows\ anymore but you can use that as  fdisk /MBR
<ripdisk> the driver only downloads in .rpm form
<Gnea> ManDay: cheers
<ripdisk> can i even install an rpm
<llutz> mcl0vin: does "lsmod|grep lirc" give any output? does "pgrep lircd" give a number?
<pgpkeys> if not, google for it as microsoft makes that a free download iirc
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: can you sudo -i ... then cd /media/myos ... then ls -al and see anything
<crazy6> wow... all the forum posts about this problem, every one of them, the soltion is, "luckily I just had another computer and used that" , or "I was going to reinstall anyway."
<Darkstep> pgpkeys, don't think it has it anymore
<llutz> mcl0vin: "lsb_release -a" to check your distro-version
<ripdisk> i don't see any other option to donwload these ATI drivers in something other than RPM
<zvacet> whitecat:  I just thought if totem doesn´t work to use another player
<LaLz> pgpkeys Is it safe to have BitchX binary in /bin so I can have it running by typing BitchX in terminal?
<Darkstep> is wubi performance really so down ?
<ripdisk> i don't know why this isn't automatically installing
<pmp6nl> Does anyone know what "script returned error exit status 2" means
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: most properly experienced users will recommend against Wubi
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, I can see the contents of the partition
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: or so it seems anyway
<mcl0vin> llutz: http://pastebin.com/PkBW9Jhu
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, I have been able to the whole time
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, I was just hoping to change the owner of the folder
<pgpkeys> lalz ~ somehow I get the feeling you are trolling. read the ubuntu user guide for proper use of your system
<sile> hi, i got this exact problem http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-690642.html is the same mp3 player not being recognized in ubuntu, i can only mount it after doing something with gparted ( checking or formatting ). No luck with fdisk either...
<mcl0vin> llutz: am on Karmic
<richdel> Darkstep: my main concern's with the wubi installs i have installed have been a hard reset can lose all ur data or at least make it difficult to recover
<zelhar> Hello
<LaLz> pgpkeys I'm sorry I'm around here usually with the name Whisky. But I suddenly got all these questions on my mind that's why I asked.
<Darkstep> richdel, I'm not really concerned abou that.
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: I understand that your a bit worried about something happening so you  suddenly can't boot up XP,  however maybe you don't need WIndows at all.  There are alternatives for most Windows only apps that are any good.  You can run quite a lot of stuff in Wine as well.
<Darkstep> about *
<zelhar> I think my source.list is messed up. Can someone post me a sample proper file for lucid ?
<kong> Anyone know how to add a date stamp to a filename when creating the file?
<Darkstep> sebsebseb I need Windows for programming
<crazy6> hrm, new nvidia driver doesn't fix it
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: plus if you don't  use Windows,  or at least not a pshyical install,  you get security advantages,  If your RAM can handle it and such, you can virtual machine Windows inside Ubuntu for most apps.
<Darkstep> Or I would've switched to linux a long time ago
<sebsebseb> Darkstep: need WIndows  for programming ?
<pgpkeys> lalz ~ if you are using a package then it already puts it into the spot for ubuntu, if using from source, then put it under /usr/local/ and add /usr/local/bin YOUR user's $PATH
<richdel> Darkstep: if you are new to ubuntu, i would recommend it as partitionin is sometimes scary, bu if you are interested in runnin it as ur primary i would suggest using partitioning
<pgpkeys> sebsebseb ~ hehe I do.
<crazy6> is there a way to do a dist-downgrade, back to 9.10 ?
<richdel> Darkstep: for programming???????
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, actually I am ok it being root ( I was just having an issue with gparted saying it couldnt access the mount ) but after changing what we did it doesnt seem to have that issue now :)
<pgpkeys> I use Qt4 SDK under both windows and linux
<whitecat> zvacet, i am using vlc... i'll try out other players too... but i still won't know why this codec stuff isn't working right... downloading w32 right now..will take about 40 minutes to download...slow connection
<Soyo> Dual Boot if you afraid to jump in all at once
<Darkstep> richdel, developing programs that run on Windows
<sebsebseb> Soyo: indeed, except Darkstep is scaired to dual boot
<llutz> kong: add somthing like $(date '+%H%M')
<sebsebseb> Soyo:  thinks removing Ubuntu would be to much work etc
<cfedde> crazy6: that'd oretty much require going to your backups.
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: unmount that and remount with the -w option after ntfs, then it will be writable and you can change the permissions
<pgpkeys> darkstep ~ you can do that with Qt just as well from Linux, FreeBSD, Mac, or Windows :)
<pgpkeys> can target them all :)
<bramming9x> crazy6: you should take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<whitecat> ikonia, how should i go about investigating why the media player can't use to codec?
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, cool :)
<Soyo> Or else find an old computer to practice with, linux doesn't need anything fancy to run
<pgpkeys> not to mention that you can code csharp from linux as well for windows provided you aren't using windows7 specifics
<Darkstep> Separate partition it is. Thank you guys.
<tripps> I just screwed up my panel in gnome. What is best way to restore to default? dpkg-reconfigure xserver again?
<richdel> Darkstep: as pgpkeys have u considered cross platform applications and i mean in terms of a development platform its hard to beat linux
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, is that instead of -t or as well as?
<sebsebseb> !panels | tripps
<ubottu> tripps: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mcl0vin> llutz: ?
<kong> llutz, so it would be like "command >> /home/user/filename$(date '+%H%M').txt" ??
<llutz> mcl0vin: does "pgrep lircd" give a number?
<bramming9x> darkstep: if you're developing in c# you may feel comfortable with mono. its crossplatform and compiles to both windows, mac and linux with no problems. you can also try qt if you're comfortable with c++
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: as well as ... -t ntfs -w
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, ok what about the -o?
<sebsebseb> bramming9x: to late they already left, also C# sucks
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: sorry -o rw instead of -w
<pgpkeys> bramming9x ~ hehe good, a second to my comment. love it
<mcl0vin> llutz: not it doesn't give me anythign
<llutz> kong: yes, you'll find more format-strings in man-page
<pgpkeys> sebsebseb ~ hah! personal opinion
<tripps> sebsebseb, thanks so much!
<sebsebseb> pgpkeys: Microsoft development technologies are bad, since not really open source friendly,  this is off topic though
<sebsebseb> tripps: your welcome
<llutz> mcl0vin: so lircd doesn't run, kernel-modules seem to be loaded.  "sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart"
<bramming9x> pgpkeys: i know. i was just trying to be more specific :)
<pgpkeys> uhh unless you are using specific PORTIONS of the .Net framework the vast majority of code WILl compile since anything that targets the CLR is of course cross platform
<bramming9x> sebsebseb: well i dont like c# either. i prefer c++. but still a lot of people use c# so thats why i mentioned it ;9
<o_be_one> good night all :)
<mcl0vin> llutz: thats what i get
<mcl0vin> llutz: http://pastebin.com/KPdvbqVn
<kong> llutz, Thank you, i just need to find what string gives the date now... thanks!
<sebsebseb> pgpkeys: .NET is not a good thing to develope for.  Mono isn't a good thing to develope for either, altough some good apps are made in it such as Banshee and F-Spot.
<pgpkeys> the CLR is an open spec and the vast majority of code will compile and work just fine. (one of the few places MS could NOT throw their weight around, thank Intel for helping to insure that :) )
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pgpkeys> sebsebseb ~ :shrug: subjective statement but everyone is entitled to their opinion i guess :)
<tripps> ok so one thing fixed, but still laptop freezing hard when trying to suspend. again, didn't do that under jackalope. ideas?
<Soyo> So I read about setting up cron jobs. It seems pretty straight forward as far as putting a file in etc/cron.daily or whatever but what commands can I use? Command line stuff or is it in C or something?
<sebsebseb> we could go there and continue,  but blah de blah,  I have had these kind of convos quite a lot of times
<pmp6nl> anyone know where I can get paid support besides what ubuntu offers
<_blackwater_> !microsoftsucksgoaway | pgpkeys
<bramming9x> pmp6nl: which country are you from?
<sebsebseb> _blackwater_: :)
<pmp6nl> USA
<pgpkeys> tripps ~ modify the laptop-node config to utilize s2disk/s2both
<Plugh> Soyo: You can run anything in a cron job that you can run from a command line
<pgpkeys> err laptop-mode even. it's under /etc/laptop-mode/
<bramming9x> pmp6nl: sorry dont know any options outside europe
<Soyo> cool
<pmp6nl> ok thanks anyway bramming9x
<tripps> pgpkeys, okeydoke will give it a shot. how does that differ from hibernate?
<a3ist> anyone familiar with using imwheel to configure shortcuts for additional mouse buttons that the default gnome manager can't?  Trying to bind switch workspace to the mousewheel tilt
<pmp6nl> Does anyone know what "script returned error exit status 2" means
<llutz> mcl0vin: so check /etc/lirc/hardware.conf and try to configure the modules suitable for your ir-device
<zanzibar82> anyone know how to karmic+microsoft wireless controller for pc and xbox? :( no "how to" working on the web for my distribution... :(((
<AEnima1577g> arnieboy, you around?
<Plugh> I haven't fixed my gdm startup sound problem but I finally found a web page that helped me fix the problem with no face file showing up on the gdm greeter screen
<pgpkeys> tripps ~ s2disk is basically hibernate. the difference is in the use of pm-utils vs. s2disk
<mcl0vin> llutz: hahahahahah, that is what i am trying to do, and i can't figure it out
<llutz> mcl0vin: what kind of device is it?
<noren> hi all i need help with the xserver. after upgrading to lucid its not starting its going black and then freexing
<tripps> !laptop-mode
<pgpkeys> tripps ~ apt-cache show laptop-mode
<Plugh> pmp6nl: Something in the script returned a value of 2
<mcl0vin> llutz: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600
<pgpkeys> I had the same problem with a buggy as hell suspending to ram or disk until i modified the laptop-mode.conf
<pmp6nl> plugh, what is value 2?
<pgpkeys> tripps ~ make sure that uswsusp is installed
<Plugh> pmp6nl: no way to know without knowing which program in the script returned the value.
<pgpkeys>  /usr/sbin/s2* is part of that package
<trism> Plugh: what's your gdm sound problem?
<llutz> mcl0vin: "modprobe -l *pvr15*"
<tripps> pgpkeys, will do. how is the performance (speed to suspend/restore)?
<pmp6nl> plugh, its when trying to uninstall bzrtools
<Plugh> trism: When the system starts up and gdm appears, no drum sound is played on my desktop. I do get the drum sound on my laptop. I have the problem in Ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04 on the desktop.
<pgpkeys> quite fast actually. takes a system snapshot pretty quickly and suspends rather fast
<tripps> pgpkeys, laptop-mode package not installed. installing now
<tyce> anyone know how to check the mod_python version currently installed?
<pgpkeys> coming out takes longer with KDE to return to usability than gnome but I like kde over gnome so I'll deal with the extra 40 seconds coming back from a hibernate
<pgpkeys> equally fast coming back from a suspend to ram (basic suspend mode)
<Plugh> pmp6nl: probably some problem with the way the package is currently installed on the machine. hm... You were attempting the uninstall with root perms?
<Cheater9> If my wifi card is in monitor mode, can it still be detected if another wifi device scans? If so, can i kill the wifi broadcast/transmit?
<trism> Plugh: is sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/sound/event_sounds; true or false?
<tripps> pgpkeys, gotcha. though suspend to ram came out of suspend in 2-3 seconds or faster. probably not getting that, will I?
<Plugh> trism: already tried that and it made no difference
<trism> Plugh: alright, no idea then
<Plugh> trism: yup. It is returning true
<pgpkeys> tripps ~ dont know, each laptop differs
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, got it working :) thanks :)
<tripps> pgpkeys, laptop-mode is not a package. do i just set it in acpi-support?
<llutz> mcl0vin:try  "sudo modprobe -r lirc_i2c lirc_dev && sudo modprobe lirc_pvr150 debug=1"  check last lines of /var/log/syslog after that command (paste them if you like)
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: glad I could help... next!
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, carefull with the next part lol :) there is a next but I will be a min or two to figure out how to ask lol
<exalt> hello, what happend to the --template option in wicd-cli ?
<tripps> installing laptop-mode-tools
<smik> What part of the software is responsible for the clipboard functinality in a Free distribution like Ubuntu?
<a3ist> anyone familiar with using imwheel to configure shortcuts for additional mouse buttons that the default gnome manager can't?  Trying to bind switch workspace to the mousewheel tilt
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: that could go a number of ways from 'sudo rm -f /' <never do this... to sudo apt-get install sl < fun stuff
<pgpkeys> tripps ~ hehe busy trying to find WHERE i set that. in what file
<VCoolio> smik: X i guess
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, yep I know of the first one what does sudo apt-get install sl < fun stuff do?
<pgpkeys> did that a couple months ago and forget which file i set it in
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: you don't need to give that command out,  just tell people to be careful with rm, commands or something
<smik> VCoolio: you mean the X server is responsible about the clipboard like functionality? do you have any idea about how it works?
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: try it and find out ... non-malicous ... cool when you mean to type ls, and it comes out sl
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, ok I will try it ;)
<Jordan_U> LaLz: With grub2's scripting you can do something like: if [ keystatus --alt ]; then set default="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"; fi
<tripps> pgpkeys, ok so I'm looking at the acpi-support file and looking at various options (i run gnome): dbus-pm, hal, pm-utils, etc. what is the fastest most reliable method? right now SUSPEND_METHODS="dbus-pm dbus-hal pm-utils"
<pgpkeys> tripps ~ again, i can't tell you which is the most 'reliable'. reliable is subjective as per individual hardware
<tripps> pgpkeys, okeydoke. I'll google and poke around for my laptop model and otherwise test various configs
<pgpkeys> usually hal is better, and you can modify pm-utils to utilize the s2disk program and s2both
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, hmm I just got -bash: fun: No such file or directory
<Crash1hd> lol
<pgpkeys> ahh here it is
<a3ist> ok different question then.  Anyone know what system file stores the keyboard assignments?  Maybe I can look up the right name for the one I want to use.
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: sl is the app
<VCoolio> smik: not really, no; what exactly is your problem?
<a3ist> But not in gconf-editor
<onetinsoldier> hi all
<Crash1hd> ahh ok
<smik> VCoolio: I am trying to write a multiple copy paste functionality in Ubuntu. I want to know if it is already implemented
<Crash1hd> 1 min
<kevin01123> How would I go about changing my domain name in Ubuntu?
<pgpkeys> install uswsusp and modify /etc/pm/config.d/10_config.conf to read SLEEP_MODULE=uswsusp
<rocket16> What is the best 3D Chess in Ubuntu? Is it glChess, or is there a better option there?
<Sonderblade> after upgrade to lucid, alt-tab stopped working. how do i get it back?
<pgpkeys> that will make it use s2disk and the other s2* apps
<tripps> pgpkeys, ok i'll try that too
<ikonia> kevin01123: in what respect domain name
<pgpkeys> sorry it took so long
<guntbert> kevin01123: your hostame?
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, cool
<ripdisk> i can't get my driver to show up in the hardware drivers window... i know my graphics card is supported, but it still tries to load the drivers for my previous card
<VCoolio> smik: I know only of clipboard managers like parcellite and commanline tool like xclip
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, saw the train :)
<guntbert> *host name
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: Hi
<ripdisk> and i tried to install the drivers manually but they're all .rpm files
<kevin01123> ikonia & guntbert: The domain name. I remember other installers asking me for it. Do I not need to set it in Ubuntu?
<Pici> smik: glipper and klipper additionally (for gnome or kde)
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: howdy :-)
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, I think I will keep it lol :)
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: steam locomotive ... sl
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, fun to show others
<ikonia> kevin01123: what domain name ?
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, makes sense
<smik> Pici: VCoolio thanks, let me try those
<ikonia> kevin01123: what do you want to do that's not working
<a3ist> anyone familiar with using imwheel to configure shortcuts for additional mouse buttons that the default gnome manager can't?  Trying to bind switch workspace to the mousewheel tilt
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: cmatrix is fun too
<tripps> pgpkeys, i don't have that file but do have 00sleep_module and can set SLEEP_MODULE="uswusp" - same thing?
<ripdisk> please, this is the most frustrating thing ever.. having hardware that i KNOW will work and having it not work
<pgpkeys> so install laptop-mode-tools pm-utils uswsusp and modify the /etc/pm/config.d/10_config.conf to read SLEEP_MODULE=uswsusp
<pgpkeys> yeah
<richdel> kevin01123: hostname NEW_NAME
<ripdisk> my videocard is supported but i can't get the darn drivers
<ikonia> richdel: no - that is wrong
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, ok I am a huge matrix fan so I have to try that
<SmoothOperator> ikonia: :P
<onetinsoldier> i think i've found my forte... anyone need an x-cursor-theme installed from .tar.gz? hehe
<guntbert> kevin01123: domain names have no meaning for an OS by itself
<pgpkeys> tripps ~ or MAKE the file 10_config.conf and add that line
<richdel> ikonia: kevin01123 : sorry thats non permenant
<guntbert> !hostname | richdel
<ubottu> richdel: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<pgpkeys> works so that 10_config.conf covers BOTH hibernate AND sleep modes
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: blonde, brunette, redhead
<SmoothOperator> ikonia: :P
<ikonia> SmoothOperator: what ?
<tripps> pgpkeys, k. i'll try various methods and let you know what works :)
<richdel> guntbert: stand corrected :)
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, sweet :) thanks :) its like a screensaver for shell
<alket> clear
<SmoothOperator> hello which book is good for my to learn linux :P
<kevin01123> guntbert: So it doesn't matter? Looking at /etc/resolv.conf, it seems to have it set, but running sudo domainname returns "(none)".
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, lol I perfer redheads lol
<SmoothOperator> hello which book is good for my to learn linux :P
<pgpkeys> tripps ~ ok, wont be able to respoind to me but msging you my email. let me know and I'll work it as best i can to assist. that was a MAJOR PITA for me so..
<mcl0vin> llutz: FATAL: Module lirc_pvr150 not found
<ikonia> SmoothOperator: this is ubuntu support - do you have a question related to ubuntu
<sebsebseb> SmoothOperator: Free PDF download or you can buy as a book
<sebsebseb> !manual | SmoothOperator
<ubottu> SmoothOperator: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Pici> ripdisk: I do not believe  that the currenly fglrx driver support the radeon 9800.  You should be getting 3d support from the open source radeon driver that comes with Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> SmoothOperator: also Ubuntu Pocket Guide is good, again a free PDF download, and  you can buy as a book if I remember correctly (or whatever)
<pgpkeys> tripps ~ can't respond cause well I dont wanna go through the effort of adding you to my whitelist filter for messaging :)
<pgpkeys> sorry
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: then you may like cmatrix -C red
<ripdisk> Pici: PHew. good thing i don't have a radeon 9800
<SmoothOperator> sebsebseb: where i get the book ?
<pgpkeys> but isent my email to you so we can converse if there is an issue.
<Pici> ripdisk: Or the 9200.
<sebsebseb> SmoothOperator: For which?
<mcl0vin> llutz: and the modprobe , doesn't return anything
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, very cool :)
<ripdisk> i took that one out, pici
<ripdisk> i put one i knew would work in it
<ripdisk> i put my 9600 in it
<guntbert> kevin01123: ah -- thats a different thing  -- in /etc/resolv.conf you specify what domain name should be appended to any "plain" host name you are trying to resolve, (and the name servers to query of course)
<ripdisk> and i KNOW it works, i've used it before
<onetinsoldier> SmoothOperator: i would recommend, "Beginning Linux Programmin" :-) you can find it at a Softpro book store. it's by Wrox Press
<pgpkeys> anyone know if beagle and strigi are linked? basically strigi backend is fast and doesn't bog down my system when it's apps run. Beagle does. I lose all responsiveness when beagle runs. Wondering if I can remove beagle without harming strigi and still having desktop search capability (I don't want to uninstall one or the other JUST to find out considering my limited net access for regetting the needed pacakges)
<onetinsoldier> SmoothOperator: "Beginning Linux Programming - 4th Editition"
<SmoothOperator> onetinsoldier: thanks
<mcl0vin> llutz: http://pastebin.com/8sjxpix5
<llutz> mcl0vin: what gave the "FATAL .... not found" if modprobe has no output?
<mouse> What's the best way to get a printer working for 10.04?
<jiffe> is there a way to get federated support in the mysql installed from apt-get ?
<pgpkeys> smoothoperator ~ also try to find the free book on gdb
<alket> SmoothOperator: First , download Ubuntu Manual it's free and it's very catchy , then you can go for Linux in General
<pgpkeys> you'll need that if you're going to code any c/c++ apps
<llutz> !msg ubottu find lirc_pvr150
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mcl0vin> llutz: 'sudo modprobe -r lirc_i2c lirc_dev && sudo modprobe lirc_pvr150 debug=1' is giving me the FATAL
<sebsebseb> mouse: not sure, most printers just work as far as I know, or at least a lot of them,  anyway this may be useful
<sebsebseb> !cups | mouse
<ubottu> mouse: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<SmoothOperator> thanks pgpkeys
<pgpkeys> welcome
<GeekSquid> mouse: depends on the printer, some will autodetect, others wont ... http://localhost:631 is your friend
<onetinsoldier> SmoothOperator: you're welcome. it'll teach you bash shell scripting pretty good. and more if you're interested. if you just want to learn your way around the command line is all, try --> http://linuxcommand.org/
<SmoothOperator> thanks alket
<linuxguy> hi, i wanted to use sudo command without passwd, i edited the sudoers file, as username   ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL , inspite of that it asks for the password
<sebsebseb> SmoothOperator: and if you want to learn commands well
<ripdisk> soooo... does this mean all of the ati drivers are broken now or what
<sebsebseb> !terminal | SmoothOperator
<ubottu> SmoothOperator: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<onetinsoldier> linuxguy: you can get a root prompt with this command --> sudo -i
<pgpkeys> ahh yeah for bash scripting the abs (apt-get install abs-guide && dpkg -L abs-guide | less) is great too
<bullgard> ikonia: I scrutinized several manpages in order to find how to restart the DBus. So far I am coming up with '~$ dbus-launch --exit-with-session'. Do you mean this?
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, ok so you know how I have the folder /media/1TB and its owner/group is crash1hd its mounted to /dev/sdc1 and when I run ls -al /media/1TB/ i get the folder inside it called Kids\ Stuff which is also owned by crash1hd (all in all normal) but the problem is when I try to access it from outside ubuntu IE windows or appletv it says that I dont have permision
<linuxguy> onetinsoldier: basically i'm writing a script, which has to use sudo commands
<pgpkeys> it may be *called* Advanced Bash Scripting Guide, but it covers everythign you'll need to know from beginning to end
<ikonia> bullgard: it should be controlled by an init script
<ripdisk> okie dokie then
<ripdisk> i guess that means "yes, all of the drivers are broken"
<llutz> mcl0vin: so you need to get the kernel-module " lirc_pvr150" for  karmic, but it seems not to be available. here on jaunty it is part of the kernel-package...
<pgpkeys> linuxguy ~ well if your user that you're running it under is in the visudo file then you can set it so that those specific commands won't need a password (or you can even code to send the password but that requires local storage which negates the usefulness OF a password(
<onetinsoldier> linuxguy: ahh, roger. i'm kind of rusty in that area. but i think maybe you want to make the file owned by the root user and then make it 'setuid'
<pgpkeys> s/\(/\)/
<llutz> mcl0vin: looks like you have to build it yourself
<onetinsoldier> linuxguy: someone will be able to help with that i bet
<mcl0vin> llutz: how can i do that please
<Pici> ripdisk: Can I assume that you've already looked in System>Adminstration>Hardware Drivers?
<ripdisk> pici: yes.
<ripdisk> pici: i could have sworn the radeon 9600 worked like a year ago for me
<linuxguy> onetinsoldier, i know that can be done by sudoers files, i tried it, it asks for password once, after that password is not required, i don't want the system for any password, not even once while using sudo
<Hopeless8009> can someone shoot me the command to restart the x
<jrib> Hopeless8009: why?
<pgpkeys> just use visudo to add that user to the sudoers file, and don't require a password for those specific commands that you want the script to execute (you add the user you are running the script as) and then you just $(sudo cmd -params)
<onetinsoldier> linuxguy: roger. i'm not sure how to do that
<Pici> ripdisk: Just because it worked a year ago doesn't mean that fglrx still supports it.  My x1400 card used to be supported fglrx, but now I must use the radeon driver.
<aaron_> i have a cd-rw. has audio files on it. Used clone cd, with windows 7 to burn the disk. How do I erase the disk?
<linuxguy> Hopeless8009, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<llutz> mcl0vin: read http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/405291
<Hopeless8009> trying to get changes to apply with my nvida driver
<ripdisk> pici: seems like taking backwards steps IMO
<Hopeless8009> my gole is to out put to two displays
<pgpkeys> actually *I* am rusty, i forget if it's $(sudo cmd -params) or ${sudo cmd -params}
<deadpigeon> I'm still in the same boat, booting to recovery mode because normal boot from 10.04 locks up mouse and keyboard, eventually everything locks. This is not a problem with the xserver, it locks up in terminal mode too, after a short period. So far 10.04 total failure for me.
<onetinsoldier> Hopeless8009: ok, to restart x... type in --> sudo service gdm stop   ..but wait before you do that!
<Hopeless8009> im listening
<jrib> Hopeless8009: you used nvidia-settings?
<onetinsoldier> Hopeless8009: really, what you should do first is... Ctrl+lt+f1
<pgpkeys> makes it execute a subshell and calls sudo passing the command and its params to sudo. as long as the user the script is executing as is in the /etc/sudoers file and doesn't require a password for those commands you make it execute, it'll run just fine
<onetinsoldier> Hopeless8009: really, what you should do first is... Ctrl+Alt+F1
<MACscr_lappy> on my ubuntu system, why would i get different video results based on if i just booted up the system regular versus having it booted up, killing gnome, then doing startx? Basically when i boot it regular, i only get 2 monitors and i get all 3 if i manually start x
<csmrfx> anyone vever run karmic on apple G5?
<deadpigeon> Even boot to a livecd with 10.04 lucid, it locks up before I can set up partitions.
<Hopeless8009> yes jrib i am using nvida settings
<mcl0vin> llutz: /me reading
<jrib> Hopeless8009: just run sudo service gdm restart then
<Hopeless8009> what is control alt F1
<csmrfx> I wonder if I can run this 386 karmic from an external drive on a apple desktop G5 machine somehow?
<onetinsoldier> Hopeless8009: that will take you to a virstual console, where you log in, then do the command there -->  Ctrl+Alt+F1  ...then do, sudo service gdm start
<Hopeless8009> jrib do you mind if i PM you
<onetinsoldier> virtual*
<jrib> Hopeless8009: better to stay in the channel so everyone can help
<aaron_> i have a cd-rw. has audio files on it. Used clone cd, with windows 7 to burn the disk. How do I erase the disk
<Hopeless8009> jrib can you brake down that command for me plz
<Hopeless8009> im new and i would like to understand it
<calibre> Hello I am on ubuntu and the sound on my computer wont work?
<deadpigeon> I've heard of multiple people with this issue, but how are they fixing it? Some say they reinstall. If the livecd is locking up too, there's some serious issues... should have never updated. Looks like I'll continue searching for a fix, but I feel like I'm going to be dumping Ubuntu...
<jrib> Hopeless8009: type: service --help
<llutz> aaron_: "cdrecord blank=fast"
<ripdisk> well i guess i'm stuck with the ubuntu radeon driver... however i get that to work
<aaron_> llutz: what's that mean??/
<llutz> aaron_: that means "blank the disk"
<jrib> Hopeless8009: basically: [sudo] runs the command with superuser privileges, [service] is a command that allows you to control services, [gdm] is the service you want to control, and [restart] is the action you want gdm to take
<calibre> Hello I am on ubuntu and the sound on my computer wont work? can anyone help?
<Hopeless8009> ok thank you very much jrib
<xangua> calibre: is that a question or a statement¿
<xangua> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aaron_> llutz: wont allow blanking. Can read disk just nothing else
<calibre> xangua: statement./
<calibre> xangua: It wont come on.
<rab13s> #sudo rm -rf /
<rab13s> that cleans the drive right?
<rab13s> takes out my viruses
<sebsebseb> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<onetinsoldier> i think i've found my forte... anyone need an x-cursor-theme installed from a .tar.gz file? hehe
<iceroot> rab13s: that does nothing
<coNET> Hi guys, I'm trying to redirect traffic from a IP address (not an interface) and I'm having a few issues doing so. Could anyone tell me what iptables rules I'd need to do in order to achieve redirecting all ports on a certain ip address to another address?
<iceroot> rab13s: not with bash
<Hopeless8009> jrib: that worked but it didnt do what i needed it to can you help
<tripps> s2ram is fast
<sebsebseb> rab13s: if you get the command write, it will delete the whole of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> rab13s: right not write above
<rab13s> thats not what I want
<tripps> s2disk works well too. now to get s2ram to not bork my touchpad coming out of standby
<rab13s> I want ext 4
<sebsebseb> rab13s: be careful with rm commands, or you can do stuff,  that you won't want to do at all, such as deleting most/all of Ubuntu
<aaron_> llutz: "cdrecord blank=fast".....do i type this in the terminal?????
<rab13s> thank you all
<sebsebseb> rab13s: which version of Ubuntu?
<_blackwater_> coNET port forwarding from an outside interface to an internal host, rather?
<tripps> pgpkeys, if I set SLEEP_MODE to uswsusp will that work with the normal suspend lid close? note I have to sudo s2ram --force since my machine isn't in the database.
<Hopeless8009> im trying to output a diffrent display to my TV I want to output thow HDMI and i want sound to go thow also can someone help
<lordship> trying to load crimson editor, surely ubuntu supports it. How do i do it. Have the zip file, but can't run .exe file
<onetinsoldier> rab13s: use parted/gparted or cfdisk to repartition your hard drive into ext4 partitions, then format the new partitions. you'll need to run the livecd installer of course
<coNET> _blackwater_, I believe so. I want to redirect one of the IP addresses on my dedicated server to an inside (Network) IP.
<LogicalDash> lordship, that is probably a Windows executable. You might get it to work with Wine. http://winehq.org/
<sebsebseb> rab13s: to get an Ext4 partition,  get rid of your Ext3  (assuming it's that)  and make a new Ext4 partition and use that
<danutz> hello guys,,does anyone has some tutorials about dns?
<_blackwater_> coNET which port on the inside lan is to be contacted?
<rodrigo__> s
<jiffe> is there a way to get federated support in the mysql installed from apt-get ?
<coNET> _blackwater_, I'm trying to redirect all ports
<Hopeless8009> Sebsebseb do you remember helping me download Kdm a few days back
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: sort of when you say that I guess
<rab13s> ahh gparted is what she said
<AL1x> Hello, i got a problem, ./eggdrop: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<AL1x> I got tcl and tk
<sebsebseb> rodrigo__: no onetinsoldier is a guy as far as I know :D
<AL1x> bot installed
<AL1x> both*
<sebsebseb> ah  not rodrigo__   rab13s  see above
<Hopeless8009> sebsebseb: i guess you help a lot of people. i have a new question if you have time
<sebsebseb> !ask | Hopeless8009
<ubottu> Hopeless8009: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AL1x> sebsebseb oh when you have time let me know so i can ask you
<mcl0vin> can someone please help me ....since Lirc_pvr150 was depreciated out in 9.10 , i followed this tut http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/405291 "thanks to llutz" , after i am done i tried to stop and restart it but i still get 'fail"
<rocket16> Is there a way to have a TV Scheduling Application for India on Ubuntu? Or some way to do so?
<AnAnt> Hello, sometimes sound just vanishes on Lucid, how can I fix that ?!
<lordship> thanks, i'll try that. meanwhile, is there a better text editor for linux than the gedit that comes with the install? i can't get gedit to take font faces like arial.
<Pandemicfox> hi chat
<sebsebseb> AL1x: what?  I just saw you do some issue just now, and I don't know about that
<AL1x> sebsebseb, ./eggdrop: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory you have no idea abotu this?
<AnAnt> I said the volume to max , and of course make sure that sound is unmuted
<sebsebseb> AL1x: what's eggdrop?
<AnAnt> I even tried pkill pulseaudio (that used to work in karmic)
<whitecat> ikonia, zvacet ...mplayer plays the sound from the mp4 but not the video... gnome-mplayer plays it flawlessly! ...mplayer doesn't but gnome-mplayer does!!??? ...and oh, they cannot play ogv! ... ... (zvacet, installing w32codecs doesn't help)
<onetinsoldier> AL1x: you sure the file it's looking for is installed?
<onetinsoldier> AL1x: try.... sudo updatedb
<AL1x> onetinsoldier, i got tk/tcl8.4 installed
<AnAnt> but none of that gets the sound back, only a reboot fixes it
<_blackwater_> coNET in that case maybe look at /etc/sysctl.conf
<AnAnt> anyone knows a solution for this ?!
<Pandemicfox> my computer came with vista and i installed ubuntu 9.10 64 bits in it and now it is giving me an error too much work for" irq18 " i dont know what that means :(
<onetinsoldier> AL1x: then...  locate libtcl8.4.so
<richdel> AnAnt: have u tried use the command alsamixer?
<_blackwater_> coNET and un # net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<aaron_> i have a cd-rw. has audio files on it. Used clone cd, with windows 7 to burn the disk. How do I erase the disk? Says select disk but not letting me select anything???
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009:  What's the issue?
<AnAnt> richdel: yes
<AL1x> onetinsoldier /home/tcl8.4.15/unix/libtcl8.4.so
<_blackwater_> coNET you're talking about outside traffic inbound right?
<AL1x> live/cow/home/tcl8.4.15/unix/libtcl8.4.so
<onetinsoldier> AL1x: ok, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<AL1x> i got lots of paths in the locate
<coNET> _blackwater_, yes.
<Hopeless8009> sebsebseb: I would like to set up a 2nd monitor. in outputing thow HDMI and i would like sound to go thow also
<onetinsoldier> AL1x: you should have the following --> /usr/lib/libtcl8.4.so.0
<_blackwater_> coNET nevermind sysctl.conf then
<AL1x> onetinsoldier Ubuntu 8.04 32/64bit
<AL1x> yes
<AL1x> i have it
<AL1x> sr/lib/libtcl8.4.so.0
<hannes815> hay, I got a problem with my dsl landline. it works fine as long as I start it with ppoeconf. but isn't there an easier way? so it just connects?
<onetinsoldier> AL1x: you should have --> /usr/lib/libtcl8.4.so.0   ok, you DO have that file? if not, make a symlink for it in /usr/lib
<mcl0vin> can someone please help me ....since Lirc_pvr150 was depreciated out in 9.10 , i followed this tut http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/405291 "thanks to llutz" , after i am done i tried to stop and restart it but i still get 'fail"
<Kai___> oops.
<AL1x> onetinsoldier, yeah i do have it
<onetinsoldier> AL1x: ok, hmmm
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: Ok well I don't know how to set up Dual Computer Geek Monitors in Ubuntu
<aaron_> i have a cd-rw. has audio files on it. Used clone cd, with windows 7 to burn the disk. How do I erase the disk? Says select disk but not letting me select anything???
<onetinsoldier> AL1x: i don't know what's wrong then. i would need to see the eggdrop script i think. i would look at it to try and see if i could tell where... it's looking for the 'libtcl8.4.so' file
<_blackwater_> # iptables -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT / # iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<Hopeless8009> sebsebseb hay NP thanks for just trying
<onetinsoldier> AL1x: or is eggdrop a compiled binary?
<VCoolio> AnAnt: you tries restarting alsa I guess? and try to mute some stuff in alsamixer; that fixes sometimes; (i have to mute s/pdif after mplayer crash to get sound back
<coNET> _blackwater_, that looks like it's only for port 80?
<_blackwater_> coNET you will change --dport 80 to other ports desired to be reached from the ouside,
<tripps> is it normal to get "permission denied" when running s2ram? I have to run sudo s2ram to get it to do anything. i thought these were userspace tools.
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: Jokes don't always go across well on IRC, I am joking a bit there, since most computer users only have one monitor for a computer, where as quite a lot of computer geeks/nerds these days, will do a dual monitor
<coNET> _blackwater_, is there not a way to redirect all traffic?
<_blackwater_> i typically don't do that so I wouldn't know.
<coNET> Ah, alright. How would I make it redirect only from one IP address, though? -s w.x.y.z?
<Hopeless8009> sebsebseb: no that didnt seem funny at all i thought you just didnt know lol
<vigge_sWe> hi
<aaron_> USELESS!!!!!!!!!!
<AL1x> onetinsoldier, i fixed it
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: I also am a bad joker
<AL1x> had to fix path
<AL1x> only
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: hence why it didn't seem funny for you
<Hopeless8009> when you messages me it comes up red how do you do that it helps seberate it
<vigge_sWe> can I somehow skip these password popups everytime I try to change any settings or login, they are annoying :S
<RadSurfer> Ubuntu might be nice, but this old AMD 800mhz sure is dragging arse!
<onetinsoldier> AL1x: cool :-)
<sebsebseb> !tab | Hopeless8009
<ubottu> Hopeless8009: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<onetinsoldier> AL1x: yeah, about what i figured.. path problem
<kubanc> how do i repair fonts.conf file. i deleted everything that's in this file...
<AL1x> ty onetinsoldier =)
<AnAnt> VCoolio: no good
<onetinsoldier> AL1x: you're welcome :)
<antonio_> i'm new on linux, can i help me?
<RadSurfer> Could someone *PLEASE* help me learn how to disable unnecessary background tasks that I know for certain I do not require, such as Printer support, etc?
<sebsebseb> !ask | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<antonio_> thanks, ubottu
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: migth want to check out the man page for 'chkconfig
<chrisology> How can I enable the webcam function in empathy (its greyed out)?
<sebsebseb> RadSurfer: system > preferences > startup applications
<sebsebseb> !thanks | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<antonio_> the menu has desapear of my xubuntu, i want to restore
<_blackwater_> coNET iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d --dport 80 -j DNAT --to w.x.y.z:80
<RadSurfer> do I have to reboot if I change that 'startup apps' panel?
<sebsebseb> antonio_: ok try #xubuntu
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: migth want to check out the man page for 'chkconfig'. also, you can look around at... System --> Preferences --> Startup Applications
<lordship> how do i get gedit to change font face on html coding? or what's a good alternative text editor?
<sebsebseb> !html | lordship
<ubottu> lordship: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<sebsebseb> !gedit | lordship
<ubottu> lordship: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Crash1hd> how do you make a link in shell
<hannes815>  I got a problem with my dsl landline. it works fine as long as I start it with ppoeconf. but isn't there an easier way? so it just connects?
<zanzibar82> help configuring gaming controllers on karmic?
<Crash1hd> sorry I should say how do you make a symlink in shell to a folder
<sebsebseb> RadSurfer: no  don't think so
<sebsebseb> RadSurfer: this is not Windows, only  need to re boot for major stuff, such as a new kernel
<Crash1hd> never mind found it :)
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: yeah.. i think you'd need ro reboot. well, depends. you can stop these services manually on the command line. use the 'service' command as root
<lordship> ok i'm dumb here. doesn't the text editor set the font? gedit doesn't do that when i use it.
<mcl0vin> !Lirc
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: for example...   sudo service cups stop
<pgpkeys> hehe only reason I reboot into windows is for my games, and for coding cross-platform apps :)
<antonio_> it's doen't work
<chrisology> How can I enable the webcam function in empathy (its greyed out)?
<pgpkeys> i'll be damed if i give up my MOHAA 10 Year Anniversery game Pack :)
<sebsebseb> pgpkeys: screw Windows, make more Linux only apps that  are good :)
<antonio_> i can see the escritory but not the aplication menu, time, exit booton,..
<pgpkeys> sebsebseb ~ hah, considering the library uses windows and I've been coding a bibliography program, I'll have to say ummm nop
<Hopeless8009> sebsebseb i got kiked off sorry
<yaaar> hmm. has anybody had trouble pasting things into minicom sessions? i'm building the config for a cisco router, connected via serial @ 9600bps, and i think it's pasting things too fast for the port to catch up...when i paste something really long i get a bunch of missing chunks
<pgpkeys> sebsebseb ~ the app is written for mac, windows, and linux using Qt4 and qmake. i think that's a good enough contribution to society :)
<sebsebseb> !tab | Hopeless8009
<ubottu> Hopeless8009: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<onetinsoldier> i think i've found my forte... anyone need an x-cursor-theme installed from a .tar.gz file? :-)
<jonsmith1982> is there some point and click software to create dvd videos?
<onetinsoldier> jonsmith1982: i've never used it... but, 'handbrake' maybe?
<Hopeless8009> sebsebseb,  ok
<Crash1hd> hmm ok this is odd I made a symbolic link as my user with ln -s /media/ /home/crash1hd/Drives yet when I try to access it in windows i get the error that I dont have permision?
<pgpkeys> hehe apt-cache search dvd shows a ton
<pgpkeys> (read the right hand side which gives a short description of each app)
<danutz> I`m wondering why
<onetinsoldier> jonsmith1982: if you're using lucid and you want handbrake, there's a ppa repository that has a .deb file for it
<Hopeless8009> sebsebseb,  did you find anything out about the dule moniters
<AnxiousNut> is there a preinstalled vnc client in 10.04?
<jonsmith1982> need it to install on slackware tbh.
<richdel> jonsmith1982: ive heard devede suggested
<jonsmith1982> is all this gnome specific?
<onetinsoldier> jonsmith1982: not sure.. probably
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: no there are some right geeks that come here, that have dual monitors working with Ubuntu, that will be able to help you,  however I don't know when these people will be active in here
<onetinsoldier> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.8-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1976 kB, installed size 4024 kB
<onetinsoldier> !info karmic handbrake
<ubottu> 'handbrake' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<onetinsoldier> oops
<Hopeless8009> sebsebseb: thank you I cant wait to see them
<guntbert> onetinsoldier: exchange the last two words :-)
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: ask your qustion early now and again, untill you get a reply or try the forums
<sebsebseb> !forums | Hopeless8009
<ubottu> Hopeless8009: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: every not early above
<rocket16> Is it advisable to use Adium theme in Pidgin in Ubuntu? I mean, will it cause any speed loss?
<k0d3g3ar_> what's the best ntp server for Linux?
<lordship> running 8.04 now. Is there an advantage to running 9.10. If so, how do I upgrade?
<Hopeless8009> sebsebseb: what is a command that lets me clear my temp files
<guntbert> !best | k0d3g3ar_
<ubottu> k0d3g3ar_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> lordship: yes and no
<zanzibar82> 1718 people and not 1 using xbox controller on ubuntu 9.10???
<zanzibar82> :( help
<benzema> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-snapshots/ubuntu lucid main
<sebsebseb> lordship: you can directly upgrade to 10.04, but not 9.10
<rocket16> lordship: But 10.04 LTS has been released. So, why not upgrade to that?
<onetinsoldier> guntbert: roger.. thanks. i did it in priv msg to ubottu. handbrake is not in karmic apparently. thank you though!
<sebsebseb> lordship: also you won't get Ext4 file system or Grub 2 on upgrade, but you don't need those
<guntbert> onetinsoldier: :-) I figured as much but couldn't resist either
<sebsebseb> lordship: 8.04 is better than 10.04 in certain ways, it really is
<onetinsoldier> jonsmith1982: here's lucid ppa for handbrake if you're interested --> https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<onetinsoldier> guntbert: :-)
<lordship> sebsebseb:ok up to 10.04, is there an easy pathway? I'm new to ubuntu
<sebsebseb> lordship: how new?
<lordship> like 4 months
<sebsebseb> lordship: ok if your that new, why  did you start on 8.04?
<lordship> sebsebseb: that's what downloaded of the cd I have.
<sebsebseb> lordship: ok, but four months ago,  the Ubuntu website would give the option.  to download 8.04 or 9.10
<sebsebseb> lordship: most new users would have gone with 9.10, however nevermind,  it's ok that you went with 8.04,  since as a result you have been using one of the best versions of Ubuntu,  and no 9.10 isn't one of those.
<Crash1hd> Can you have more then 1 entry on a path in the smb file?
<tamir> Hi - i use ubuntu 10.04 and I want to watch a .mkv with softsubs from right to left... i tried : totem vlc MPlayer SMPlayer with no luck Im pretty sure i got it working on 9.10 cant remember how ...
<sebsebseb> lordship: why do you want to upgrade now?  Newer is not always better.
<sebsebseb> lordship: and 8.04 runs out of support end of April next year on the desktop no more security updates.  and  10.10 comes out on October 10th 2010,  I have a feeling that will be a pretty good release
<sebsebseb> lordship: from what I know about it
<toughguy> Can any one tell me how to gey my apache to serve from boot and still allow multi user account on ubuntu?
<toughguy> *get
<jrib> toughguy: what do you mean by "still allow multi user account on ubuntu"?
<lordship> sebsebseb: thanks. I guess my issue is that i'm using gedit to write html code, and it won't allow any font face changes. size, yeah, but sometimes size doesn't matter.
<sebsebseb> lordship: might be a good idea to first try 10.04 in a virtual machine, if your computer can handle that so enough RAM for example, then decide if your going to upgrade to 10.04 or not.
<toughguy> I have multiple users but the websites only seem to work if I log into my account
<jrib> toughguy: umm, how are you running apache?
<Hopeless8009> what is a Terminal command to clear your temp files
<toughguy> umm umm on a computer
<SnurrDass> hey. could someone help me make Ubuntu headles? try to edit xorg.conf  but it halt on boot tryed some settings i found on web. but not working
<abstrakt> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<toughguy> I have a standard setup as far as I know
<jrib> toughguy: please don't be vague.  Did you install apache through the repositories?
<Meeko> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<toughguy> Yeah it
<jrib> !who | toughguy
<ubottu> toughguy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sebsebseb> lordship: loads of programs you can  use instead  for HTML code in Ubuntu
<jrib> toughguy: "websites onle seem to work if I log into my account"?  What does that mean?  What exactly doesn't work?  Where are the files being stored exactly?  Is your home encrypted?
<tamir> 2nd try - i use ubuntu 10.04 and I want to watch a .mkv with softsubs from right to left... i tried : totem vlc MPlayer SMPlayer with no luck Im pretty sure i got it working on 9.10 cant remember how ...
<sebsebseb> !html | lordship
<ubottu> lordship: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<sebsebseb> !gedit | lordship
<ubottu> lordship: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<RoDiMuS-X> Just wanted to drop in and say hey, I just installed Replaced windows with Ubuntu after using Ubuntu in a virtual box and I must say it was worth it
<RoDiMuS-X> huge difference in using actual machine vs virtal box
<sebsebseb> lordship: plus loads of programs that you can code HTML in on Windows, will work well in Wine
<jrib> tamir: maybe try #videolan for vlc and #mplayer for mplayer
<toughguy> jrib If I log into the account I set them up in I can restart my apache and they are live. but once someone else logs into their account they stop working
<SnurrDass> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<jrib> toughguy: and the other questions I asked?
<toughguy> jrib /var/www
<tripps> I'm perplexed. trying to figure out why my touchpad won't work after suspend to ram (s2ram or pm-suspend) (works fine s2disk, however or pm-hibernate). diffing lsmod between both states, no differences. diffing lspci between both states, no differences. What else should I diff?
<jrib> toughguy: and I don't know what "set them up in" means
<zanzibar82> !joypad
<onetinsoldier> shouldn't that say "10.04" instead of "9.04"?
<zanzibar82> !controller
<onetinsoldier> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<toughguy> jrib my home is default settings, I don't know if that is encrypted
<resno> .wc
<lordship> sebsebseb/ubottu: thanks, I'll go play for a while and see what works.
<jrib> tripps: you try removing and then modprobing the module for the touchpad?  (I had to do that in old ubuntu versions myself)
<sebsebseb> !thanks | lordship
<ubottu> lordship: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<toughguy> jrib, the login I used to access ubuntu
<sebsebseb> lordship: you don't need to thank the bot, she is a computer program not a person
<jrib> toughguy: what does "set them up in" mean?
<tripps> jrib, i thought i did (psmouse). i'll try again. is there another module I should look for?
<sebsebseb> oh to late he already left
<toughguy> jrib are you trying to be unhelpful
<onetinsoldier> hehe sebsebseb
<SnurrDass> hey. could someone help me make Ubuntu headless? try to edit xorg.conf  but it halt on boot tried some settings i found on web. but not working
<tamir> last try (sorry for the spam) -i use ubuntu 10.04 and I want to watch a .mkv with softsubs from right to left... i tried : totem vlc MPlayer SMPlayer with no luck Im pretty sure i got it working on 9.10 cant remember how ...
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: I was going to use the !gender factoid @ him after that
<toughguy> jrib I am just trying to get some sites woring in apache in a multi user environment, surely this is not the first time it's been done
<vyoman> anyone sharing eclipse java problems, since yesterday the ide crashes on startup
<RoDiMuS-X> my eclipse ide is working
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: lol!
<lock> hey there, does anyone know how to revert back to a previous version of ubuntu?
<jrib> toughguy: no, I am asking questions so I can actually understand what is happening.  I am not there with you.  The questions I ask are because you are saying things that are clear to you, but I am not standing next to you. Avoid using ambiguous pronouns
<ole_> hi
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: Done this kind of thing before :)
<onetinsoldier> lock: downgrading is not supported at all. you'd need to reinstall from scratch
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: :-)
<New0bo> The MeMenu gives me a "network error" every time it attempts to connect to facebook chat, does anyone else know of this problem?
<vyoman> do you have the maven eclipse plugin installed? my eclipse get's as far as refreshing the repo index.
<onetinsoldier> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<lock> jesus christ...10.04 totally screwed with my virtualbox and now I cant even load any other OS
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, how much do you know about samba
<toughguy> I have mulitple user accounts on my lucid, how can I get apache to serve regardless of if any/or which of these is logged on?
<jrib> toughguy: yes, apache is usually completely unrelated to your user logging in.  My only guess was that you had files in your home and it was encrypted.  You've ruled that out however.  Thus my other questions.
<lock> are you serious?  Is there really no other way to revert back?
<ole_> toughguy: i am not sure, but why not sudo su - ?
<k0d3g3ar> toughguy, Apache typically loads on a server at boot up time as a service to its host computer.  If you have installed it under a single user account, its probable that its only starting up when that user account logs in.
<tripps> jrib, if i rmmod the correct module, the mouse will stop working, correct?
<onetinsoldier> lock: serious
<lock> that just seems outrageous...i thought ubuntu had it together
<tripps> jrib, ok that worked (rmmod psmouse). What should I depmod?
<toughguy> ok, thanks for sharing your thoughts, I am guessing that it is because of my home folder as I have symlinks in my /var/www/ to folder in my home folder. Do you think that might be it?
<onetinsoldier> lock: perhaps you could fix your 10.04 vbox issues
<RoDiMuS-X> I installed the Nvidia driver now I cant figure out how to change my screen resolution any help?
<jrib> tripps: in my case it was appletouch on my macbook, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/59867
<billybigrigger> how do i clear out a rythmbox library?
<lock> how, by reinstalling the OS?
<lock> the VOS
<jrib> toughguy: you need to determine if your home is encrypted
<jrib> toughguy: (I'm not sure how offhand)
<sebsebseb> lock: Uh it seems that  I can't resist and have to send this: Some religious people might get offended by what you just said,well  the first thing in that context, not really having a go :)  just saying
<toughguy> jrib should it be
<billybigrigger> i've got multiple cd's in the library i want to clear the library and select a fresh one
<jrib> toughguy: it's a choice at install
<RoDiMuS-X> lock: Are you using Virtualbox? If so did you install the guestadditions?
<lock> ??
<onetinsoldier> lock: you would need to state what's happening... what is you vbox problem? someone might know how to fix it up. or at least try some troubleshooting
<yaaar> anybody know if there's a way to restrict the speed at which my computer pastes stuff?
<sebsebseb> lock: nevermind
<jrib> lock: why not determine what... or just leave
<Kartagis> hello
<YoJack> any ideas on how to setup debian mirror site
<jrib> yaaar: hmm, in what context?  irc?
<RoDiMuS-X> Change screen resolution?
<RoDiMuS-X> help
<sebsebseb> !ask | RoDiMuS-X
<ubottu> RoDiMuS-X: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tripps> jrib, oh yes. very familiar with that thread. I'll keep mucking through it. You would think they'd have that fixed by 10.04
<yaaar> jrib: no, i'm pasting into minicom
<Kartagis> is it not possible to wake up a linux computer thtough LAN?
<toughguy> jrib. I don't believe it is, sorry for being short I have pnumonia at the moment and it's made me crabby, laters
<jrib> tripps: well they did for me :)
<Loshki> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vyoman> how do you hide the connect messages?
<SwedeMike> Kartagis: if the hw supports WoL it's possible.
<jrib> yaaar: hmm, no idea
<Loshki> vyoman: which client are you using?
<Kartagis> SwedeMike: how do I know if my hw supports WoL?
<Crash1hd> If a symbolic link inside a share goes outside that share how can you get access to it?
<vyoman> empathy first time
<jrib> tripps: do you know if there is some synaptics module?
<tripps> jrib, no I don't.
<SwedeMike> Kartagis: check the spec:s. I know no easy way to check it.
<RoDiMuS-X> I found it, it was in the Nvida X Server settings. Thanks for the help
<philw> Kartagis, probably an option in the BIOS?
<Loshki> vyoman: it's different in each client. Check your docs for mentions of joins/leaves/conference mode
<Kartagis> philw: I'll try that, thanks
<Kartagis> bye guys
<Chetic> why does the vncserver not send more than just the initial image sent to the vnc client?
<Chetic> to update it I have to reconnect
<BobSapp> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<onetinsoldier> anyone want/need an x-cursor-theme installed from a .tar.gz file? if so, iv'e done a few of them recently, including one that's just like win7, hehe
<runix__> heyas. I have one of this cheap netbooks and the touchpad is all 'jumpy' ie, it works good, then, it appears to be clicked all the time, then it jumps everywhere. hardware seems to be FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad. Any hints?
<MACscr_lappy> is it me or does Xinerama suck?
<VirusTB> uhu
<_blackwater_> MACscr_lappy it does indeed out of the box.
<_blackwater_> works betta when it's tuned.
<wipt> what shell is best?
<giselher> wipt: zsh
<wipt> rush, tcsh, bash, ksh?
<wipt> zsh?
<wipt> giselher: why zsh?
<onetinsoldier> fish
<onetinsoldier> !fish
<Dannyboy> !fish
<onetinsoldier> lol
<onetinsoldier> !info fish
<giselher> wipt: flexible, with lots of features
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.1-2 (lucid), package size 786 kB, installed size 3840 kB
<woolala> is there chinese in it?
<wipt> giselher: is it easy to learn, should i drop bash then?
<zaida> hi all i have no audio in flash(like youtube) with last ubuntu
<woolala> lie
<giselher> wipt: has no default config, but If get a working config it is awesome
<giselher> if you*
<wipt> giselher: does vi work better in it?
<wipt> or will I have to switch over to emacs?
<giselher> vi works in every shell afaik
<woolala> nano is the bast
<woolala> best
<oujda> oujda
<wipt> woolala: nano? isn't that a vi clone, though?
<giselher> wipt: no
<waffel> herro guys
<woolala> why vi? you are stuck in the past
<woolala> (as salesmen said)
<wipt> what's the future of editing text in unix?
<woolala> unicode editors
<giselher> wipt: echo & cat :)
<frxstrem> how the heck do you really edit a file in vi?
<maco> wipt: nano is not like vi. nano isnt modal
<timposey> I know there is a thread about this, but has anyone here been able to share files over the network with 2 ubuntu 10.04 computers.  Personal File Sharing does not work because it says something is not installed.  Nobody on the threads seems to know what is supposed to be installed that is not.
<wipt> frxstrem: modal? ....
<woolala> don't use vim
<maco> frxstrem: hit "i" to get into insert mode
<onetinsoldier> vim ftw!
<woolala> vim is ruined by chinese
<maco> frxstrem: "esc" to get back out of it
<wipt> woolala: ?
<maco> wipt: modal... as in, it has modes. insert mode and command mode
<frxstrem> maco: oh, right :) well, nano is much easier to use anyway
<wipt> maco: yes, yes, i know - I was just questioning his question :P
<maco> frxstrem: unless you have regular expressions you wanna run in it ;-)
<waffel> hey guys im new to ubuntu/linux scene i was wondering what some of your guys' favorite program/apps are. oh and im new to IRC (bare with me)
<wipt> waffel: FreeBSD, that's a pretty cool app ;D
<waffel> what is "freeBSD"
<waffel> ?
<GeekSquid> timposey: there are lots of ways to do this, 1 suggestion ... sudo apt-get install openssh-server on one and use Places>Connect to server, Server Type: SSH ,,, and have access to the server
<woolala> 'don't buy their books', then you have won a half
<frxstrem> waffel: VLC, the best program for media playback *ever*
<RoDiMuS-X> Waffel: freebsd is another linux distro
<wipt> waffel: It's like Darwin, but with less Apple
<wipt> RoDiMuS-X: not linux :P
<giselher> waffel: an Operating System
<snk_>  
<waffel> i LOVEEE VLC i use it on my windows vista and 7
<woolala> bsd is not a kernel...
<RoDiMuS-X> wipt: meant to add like
<k0d3g3ar> RoDiMuS-X, FreeBSD <> Linux
<giselher> woolala: kernel and os
<woolala> bsd is like a borg
<woolala> bsd do things in its own ways
<woolala> s/do/does
<tado> when i download torrent files my wireless disconnets constantly, but it seems to happen only on my network and only to my laptop. any help?
<RoDiMuS-X> woolala: yeah but less intelligent
<osmosis> i have libapache2-mod-php5  installed, but apache is loading php files like they are text.
<wipt> RoDiMuS-X: that's very subjective
<RadSurfer> CAN'T ACTIVATE Shared Files/etc because "Required Apps not installed" <--- How do I resolve this please? What "Required Apps" I did install Samba/etc.
<RoDiMuS-X> wipt: subjective to what?
<sevenseeker> I just tried to install ubuntu 10.4 on my Dell Studio system, now it will not boot at all, but wants a PXE setup.  It claims 'No module found' on the initial bootup.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<timposey> Geeksquid, but does that mean that every computer on the network is going to have to be setup as another server?  That seems like a good bit of work just to access files, or hard drive on other computers on they network.
<Wavesonics> make files blow donkey dick
<frxstrem> osmosis: have you restarted Apache?
<wipt> RoDiMuS-X: what OS is more "intelligent"
<woolala> m$ windows
<sevenseeker> other OS is windows 7 ultimate
<RoDiMuS-X> wipt: i thought he was talking about the borg on star trek
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: does this command do anything? --> sudo apt-get -f install
<wipt> RoDiMuS-X: in how they go about dev
<woolala> even a dog can use windows well
<dogmeat> when i do ctrl-alt backspace, my window manager is reset, killing all of the running pids. is it possible to recover this?
<RadSurfer> oh dear. that command scares me.
<wipt> RoDiMuS-X: ah
<robbiev> hey all, I'm using location and gmap. Is there some way to make the location pull lat/long from gmap when a node is saved? I can't figure out how to get it to work.
<RadSurfer> I'll try it
<jrib> dogmeat: no.  Maybe use xpra
<xloosescrewx> hello
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: lol... don't be frightened :-)
<xloosescrewx> i need to restore the pannel menu bar
<bastid_raZor> !panels | xloosescrewx
<ubottu> xloosescrewx: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<waffel> hey i have a question, why does it 1. show u there like email or w/e and 2. there IP on the "vroomfondle" and when they sign in and out?
<RadSurfer> All appears normal with 'apt-get -f intall'
<MACscr_lappy> _blackwater_: how to i tune Xinerama?
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: roger... hmm. what are you trying to run?
<RadSurfer> I want to enable file/folder sharing
<xloosescrewx> thanks
<osmosis> frxstrem, yes, i restarted apache
<waffel> anybody?
<Crash1hd> Does anyone know why vnc requires sticky keys to be activated to use the shift key?
<xloosescrewx> how do i get into terminal without a pannel to choose from
<bastid_raZor> xloosescrewx: alt+F2   then type gnome-terminal
<RoDiMuS-X> xloosescrewx: alt-f2 bash
<RoDiMuS-X> opps
<frxstrem> osmosis: well, you may  want to manually make sure that apache is set up with the PHP module - I'm not exactly sure how to do that, but I'm sure you can find some guides online...
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: do you have the following installed? try this command...  dpkg -l samba samba-common samba-bin gadmin-samba
<xloosescrewx> ok im confused, where is the bash key?
<RadSurfer> hang on, its on another box from this one
<onetinsoldier> xloosescrewx: there is no bash key
<RoDiMuS-X> xloosescrews: no its alt-f2 gnome-terminal
<xloosescrewx> ook
<osmosis> how do I change which kernel ubuntu is using. I want to switch to  linux-virtual
<Crash1hd> Anyone know of a good alternative to vnc for windows to access ubuntu through ssh
<heoa> Lynx users? Where are the cookies saved? I need it for: "$ wget --certificate=cookie https.*"
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: ok, roger. i'm probably not the best one to try and help with this. i'm only on a single lonely computer and have never really tried to set up file/folder sharing
<ruthgard> osmosis, have you tried to just install the package?
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: behind a firewall?
<bastid_raZor> osmosis: install that kernel from synaptic
<grumbly> I need help creating a PHP script... I know this isnt the right place to ask, but I can't talk in ##php and I only have irc through freenode's webchat...
<SwedeMike> osmosis: enter the grub2 menu at boot, there you can chose from the installed kernels, which one to boot.
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, yes I am behind the firewall / router
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: teamviewer.com
<onetinsoldier> SwedeMike: i'd choose the one with the highest version number
<grumbly> anyhow, I need some help making a php script for people to upload a file to a web host, and when the upload is complete, an email gets sent to me...
<osmosis> ruthgard, yes...i installed linux-virtual. it still is using the old kernel though.
<onetinsoldier> SwedeMike: never mind me... pfft :)
<GeekSquid> grumbly: phpform will do what you want
<grumbly> I have ftp access on the host, but I have NO skill when it comes to PHP or coding anything really
<RadSurfer2> onetinsoldier: can you please copy/paste that  dkpg -l    line for me to try?
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, different
<ruthgard> osmosis, you could try to edit the grub file and rerun grub, not sure if that is the "ubuntu" way to do it tho
<grumbly> GeekSquid: what is PHPform?
<gartral> my apt stalled.. what do i do?
<bastid_raZor> osmosis: reboot and hold shift .. then select the virtual kernel
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: dpkg -l samba samba-common samba-bin gadmin-samba
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, any idea as to why vnc all of a sudden requires sticky keys to be on so that I can use things like the shift key alt key etc...
<RadSurfer2> -bin and -gadmin are missing!
<madjoe> can someone help me to enable my desktop again? when I right-click on it, nothing happens...
<xloosescrewx> ok i still cant get the pannel menu bar to return after following the instructions given the terminal says comand not found
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: the 'gadmin-samba' isn't needed. i think the -bin is though
<ruthgard> !grub | osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ruthgard> !grub2 | osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<RadSurfer2> samba-bin <-- no such package
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: however, you'd probably like the gadmin-samba if you're going to be using samba
<bastid_raZor> xloosescrewx: pastebin the output of the command and the error message
<ruthgard> osmosis, :) sorry my first time doing that
<gartral> my apt stalled while installing plasma-widget-kimpanel.. what do i do? i've never seen apt just.. stop
<grumbly> GeekSquid: phpform.org???
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: unlike ssh or vnc, teamviewer just turn on Scroll Lock to enable those keys on the remote computer, ctrl-alt-delete is run from a menu inside teamviewer
<nyu> lucid doesnt mount my drives correctly when booting, it worked fine before on karmic
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: sudo aptitude install samba-bin
<nyu> any idea what's causing this?
<Nilos> Trying to install a usb wireless network adapter
<GeekSquid> grumbly, hold on a sec
<xloosescrewx> ok
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, teamveiwer is a lot like logmein.com :)
<xloosescrewx> error message: command not found
<Nilos> Trying to install a usb wireless network adapter, but I keep getting an error during the install.Can someone help me with this?
<roby> ciao a tutti!
<GeekSquid> grumbly: http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpform/
<onetinsoldier> i think i've found my forte... anyone need an x-cursor-theme installed from a .tar.gz file? :-)
<GeekSquid> Crash1hd: yes, but it is free for non-commercial use, and works both ways win/ubu ubu/win and apple
<samba_> hi, need help with my wireless card
<jrib> onetinsoldier: find the right place on the wiki for it
<jrib> !wifi > samba_
<ubottu> samba_, please see my private message
<Crash1hd> GeekSquid, ahh cool :)
<onetinsoldier> jrib: for installing x-cursor-themes?
<gartral> my apt stalled while installing plasma-widget-kimpanel.. what do i do? i've never seen apt just.. stop
<jrib> onetinsoldier: yes
<samba_> I have a acer tracelmate 2420 and cannot see my device : http://paste.ubuntu.com/435756/
<samba_> what can I do ?
<xloosescrewx> need help please
<jrib> onetinsoldier: help.ubuntu.com/community
<onetinsoldier> jrib: roger. i'm offering to help install them if anyone wants
<Ddorda> is it possible to sync empathy with ubuntu one
<Nilos> samba do you have WINE on your machine
<Ddorda> ?
<samba_> no, WINE but I can install it
<jrib> onetinsoldier: I understand, but that's a bit counter-productive
<Nilos> WINE might help
<onetinsoldier> jrib: ok, roger
<compaq> when i wake from suspend, i get a blank screen
<xloosescrewx> ineed to restore the pannel menu
<samba_> Nilos, why WINE can help ?
<jrib> onetinsoldier: once you have it up on the wiki, you can create a factoid in ubottu too if you want
<Nilos> its for reading exe format files
<samba_> and how can I see my wifi card ?
<RadSurfer2> onetinsoldier:  Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "samba-bin"  <-- is all keep getting
<compaq> iwconfig
<samba_> Nilos, but you suggest to use ndiswrapper ?
<RadSurfer2> Anyone know how I ENABLE File/Folder Sharing please?
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: roger... one second
<bastid_raZor> xloosescrewx: take a screenshot of gnome-terminal and post it on http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<jrib> RadSurfer2: right click -> properties -> sharing tab.  This should work in a default ubuntu install
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: ok, sorry.. i had the name of the package wrong
<samba_> why ?? lspci no wireless found : http://paste.ubuntu.com/435756/
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: sudo aptitude install samba-common-bin
<compaq> RadSurfer, FTP server
<paolo> ciao
<RadSurfer2> right-click WHERE?
<osmosis> I have   linux-virtual install, but update-grub doesnt see it.
<jrib> RadSurfer2: on a folder in nautilus (the default browser)
<jrib> RadSurfer2: on a folder in nautilus (the default file browser)
<grumbly> GeekSquid: thanks!
<BlAck6j73> samba    I cant see your card listed in pastebin
<onetinsoldier> jrib: ok. i 'might' do that. however, getting an x-cursor-theme installed from a .targ.z from www.gnome-look.org is... pretty complex
<onetinsoldier> .tar.gx*
<onetinsoldier> .tar.gz*
<jrib> onetinsoldier: the factoid would just link to the wiki page
<nyu> no one wants to help me? :?
<Sonsee> hi all. I have kde4 on ubuntu 9.10. I love it, but I have one little problem with konqueror. When I`m watching video on youtube I cannot push the buttom "right-down" to resize the video(make it bigger).
<onetinsoldier> jrib: roger
<RadSurfer2> Well, evidently that did something:  a  Hand appears under that folders Icon now
<Sonsee> In all other browsers no problems
<samba_> BlAck6j73, yes there isn't my card in lspci
<Sonsee> can someone help?
<onetinsoldier> jrib: i mean.. even making a tutorial on the wiki.. it would be a lot of steps
<samba_> how can I find my card ?
<BlAck6j73> is it a usb card?
<spartano> xplosionirc.net
<samba_> no
<grumbly> GeekSquid: I dont understand how to use it...
<samba_> is an intel centrino
<ToothPick> Hi, I have downloaded a torrent client but im not familiar with how to install programs that are not from the Add\Remove menu, can anyone help me?
<RadSurfer2> WHY IS "personal file sharing" under Preferences STILL all greyed out?
<BlAck6j73> samba  when did it last work?
<jrib> RadSurfer2: what ubuntu version is this?
<tado> every time i download torrents from home (and only with my laptop), my wireless disconnects after a few minutes. any help please???
<MACscr_lappy> ToothPick: why not stick with a client in the software manager?
<RadSurfer2> 10.4 Desktop, just today installed :)
<MACscr_lappy> all the good ones are there
<ToothPick> because the site i use only allows this particular torrent client
<onetinsoldier> jrib: i might do it. but i would worry a little that if someone weren't walking them through it, they'd have trouble and frustration.
<jrib> RadSurfer2: what directory are you trying to share?
<ToothPick> i have some .sh files and makefiles
<RadSurfer2> one I created in my home directory
<MACscr_lappy> ToothPick: what client?
<ToothPick> rTorrent
<RadSurfer2> It has the Hand underneath it!
<poseidon> I'm looking for the grub menu file so that I can add a rootdelay flag to the kernel boot up.  However, I don't see a menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<xloosescrewx> ok I made a screenshot from imagebin, who/ how do i get it here?
<jrib> RadSurfer2: apt-cache policy nautilus-share
<RadSurfer2> problem is: Preferences/ File Sharing / is all GREYED OUT still
<poseidon> Where should I be looking
<jrib> xloosescrewx: tell us the url
<grumbly> poseidon: Are you using Grub or grub2?
<xloosescrewx> ok
<powertool08> ToothPick: I'm pretty sure rtorrent is in the repos.
<nyu> lucid doesnt mount my drives correctly when booting, it worked fine before on karmic. any help?
<samba_> BlAck6j73, no last work this is a new nb for me..
<ToothPick> lets see
<RadSurfer2> appears that item is installed
<grumbly> poseidon: If it
<RadSurfer2> policy-share thingy
<ToothPick> repos = add\remove programs?
<powertool08> ToothPick: Yes.
<xloosescrewx> http://imagebin.org/97389
<grumbly> poseidon: If its grub2, there is no menu.1st
<BlAck6j73> samba  what model of nb?
<jrib> !who | RadSurfer2
<ubottu> RadSurfer2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<samba_> acer travelmate 2420
<samba_> an old nb..
<powertool08> ToothPick: I installed with apt-get on debian, usually ubuntu and debian have the same packages.
<jrib> nyu: provide more details.  "correctly" is vague
<onetinsoldier> jrib: i think perhaps what i should do, if anything further, is learn how to package them, like the 'crystalcursors' package ;-)
<Nilos> Trying to install a usb wireless network adapter, but I keep getting an error during the install.Can someone help me with this?
<RadSurfer2> jrib: what next to check please?
 * RadSurfer2 simply wants to get Folder / File Sharing to work.
<bastid_raZor> xloosescrewx: you're missing the gnome-terminal.. i didn't want your desktop. i wanted to see what command you typed and the error
<jrib> RadSurfer2: nautilus-share was installed?
<GeekSquid> RadSurfer: look way up on the page, I told you how to do it
<RadSurfer2> a sec...
<BlAck6j73> samba  did you have windows working on it?
<RadSurfer2> "nautilus-share is already the newest version."
<iguest> Sorry - someone looking to edit grub?
<benomatic> is there a place to snag a tarball of a karmic (or any other release) that can be used as a chroot under an identical host os?
<xloosescrewx> oh i thought you wanted my desktop, anyway I need the menu bar at the top restored, I will get you it just a moment please
<iguest> /etc/default - edit 'grub'
<RadSurfer2> I'll try something else...
<nyu> jrib: it tries mounting them on the wrong mount points
<jrib> onetinsoldier: in the past, if the cursor theme was packaged correctly, I thought you could just drag the theme into the Appearance -> Icons window.  Is that no longer the case?
<jrib> nyu: they are in your /etc/fstab?
<vlt> benomatic: have a look at debootstrap
<augustl> I added a daemon to be started on boot, but it doesn't daemonize so nothing happens after it runs, since it runs in the foreground. Halp :)
<samba_> no BlAck6j73 no windows
<augustl> I guess the only way out is to mount the partition from somewhere else and remove it again?
<nyu> jrib: its all screwed up in there
<jrib> augustl: sure
<augustl> or is there a way to recover? This is ubuntu server btw.
<onetinsoldier> jrib: correct.. that no longer seems to work. at least not for 2 different x-cursor themes downloaded as a .tar.gz that i helped people get installed... Obsidian, and aero-drop
<jrib> nyu: didn't we talk about being "vague"? :P
<xloosescrewx> http://imagebin.org/97390
<nyu> jrib: the mount points are wrong
<BlAck6j73> samba  if it dosent show up in   lspci    then theres not much one can do to help
<jrib> nyu: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<bastid_raZor> xloosescrewx: don't include the two arrows
<samba_> oh, damn
 * LjL randomly hugs jrib
<samba_> look , this is my nb spec: http://tinyurl.com/3xga65x
<nyu> jrib: then rebooting will fix it?
<xloosescrewx> ok sorry about that
<jrib> LjL: thanks, I actually needed that
<RadSurfer2> smb4k keeps giving me "Operation NOT PERMITTED"
<jrib> nyu: pastebinning will just let me see what your fstab looks like
<augustl> so there's no recovery mode thing for ubuntu server?
<jrib> augustl: there is...
<augustl> how can I boot into it?
<samba_> so I cannot use wireless with ubuntu ?
<jrib> augustl: choose it at the grub prompt
<samba_> please somone try to help me
<benomatic> vlt: danke
<samba_> :(
<jrib> !helpme | samba_
<ubottu> samba_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bastid_raZor> xloosescrewx: did that fix your panel?
<augustl> jrib: there is no grub prompt
<augustl> it just boots straight into the os
<jrib> augustl: hold shift
<augustl> via grub I guess, but it's still no prompt
<augustl> ah
<samba_> jrib, I know but wtf can I do , i'm here to ask ..
<GeekSquid> augustl: hold SHIFT at POST screen ... you'll get it
<BlAck6j73> samba   can you pastebin   your dmesg
<RadSurfer2> How is CIFS tied into this mess?
<samba_> yes
<jrib> samba_: just ask the actual question instead of saying "help me"
<osmosis> im not able to switch over to linux-virtual.  see  http://dpaste.com/196281/
<jrib> nyu: do you understand?
<samba_> jrib, if u read all I've ask so many times
<augustl> yay, tnx :)
<samba_> BlAck6j73, http://paste.ubuntu.com/435763/ here is it
<jrib> samba_: yes, I was aware of that.
<RadSurfer2> jrib: is a 'cifs'  package missing ?
<poseidon> grumbly: yea, sorry.  It's grub2.  How should I go about adding rootdelay to the kernel flag.  (my friends computer is having a problem where it says took to long to find root devices)
<jrib> RadSurfer2: as I said, you should be able to share the directory by default.  afaict nautilus-share depends on everything you need
<jrib> RadSurfer2: where exactly are you looking?
<RadSurfer2> I can not get access to my OUTSIDE shares!
<samba_> I hate when a device is not recognised in ubuntu ...
<RadSurfer2> It sees the domain fine... but won't allow mounting.
<jrib> RadSurfer2: I thought you wanted to share a folder, not see a share?
<xloosescrewx> thank you for the help, as you probably have noticed I am new to UBUNTU. Good day.
<RadSurfer2> I have a folder shared. NOW the issue is mounting outside shares.
<jrib> RadSurfer2: can you view it in nautilus?
<RadSurfer2> sec...
<rocket16> Friends, I once asked a question here, about setting up Adium themes in Pidgin. I did not get the answer, but now I have found it out. It is at: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/script-to-set-up-everything-for-using.html Thought it might help someone in future, if you're interested, :)
<augustl> can anyone see an obvious reason for why this doesn't daemonize but starts in the foreground? http://pastie.org/966492.txt
<warriorforgod> samba_: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<onetinsoldier> it used to be so much easier to help people with grub1... don't like the new config setup for grub2
<iguest> rootdelay - edit the file /etc/default/grub then run update-grub (Using Lucid grub2)
<samba_> from : (http://tinyurl.com/3xga65x): Acer Invilink 802.11b/g Wi-Fi
<BrendenB> Any ideas why this isn't working? http://pastebin.com/ctW0zjL7
<tripps> great now it seems my laptop wants to resume from a disk image on startup though it wasn't suspended. how to fix?
<RadSurfer2> I seemed to have forgotten how to get the "input field" in nautilis, I got used to kde before
<scottj> Is there an easy way to increase the resolution in console mode?
<Hajex> the color of all things in screen is inversed how can I get them back ?
<madjoe> rocket16: be careful with that.. I'm just using the same thing on Karmic... if you click at the link within your Adium theme, it tries to open it within the Pidgin itself... and fails to do that.. which is annoying
<jrib> Hajex: try #compiz
<trism> RadSurfer2: ctrl+L
<rocket16> madjoe: Thanks, but in Lucid, it works perfect. Atleast in my case, :)
<jrib> RadSurfer2: you can just click on "network" in nautilus too
<BlAck6j73> samba   again its not listed!
<RadSurfer2> so far its just sitting there...
<samba_> BlAck6j73, I know..
<madjoe> rocket16: and also, when you have a caht with your friends and would like to see some custom icons, most of those icons will fail in Adium and you won't be able to see them
<RadSurfer2> OK!
<Hajex> jrib: great !! thanks
<RadSurfer2> Nautilis allowed me access.... finally :)
<samba_> seems there isn't
<madjoe> rocket16: really? I'll have to try that...
<jrib> scottj: 2 releases ago, I would have told you uvesafb was the best way.  Now, I'm not sure what the best way is.  Maybe see ubottu:
<bastid_raZor> samba_: type lspci  in a terminal. is your card seen there?
<RadSurfer2> I was trying to use smb4k, it has a configuration problem yet.
<jrib> !tty | scottj
<ubottu> scottj: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<samba_> bastid_raZor, no, cant see there
<onetinsoldier> scottj: you can do it. don't know that i'd call it easy though
<samba_> look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/435756/
<danpandrea> hello! i have some "global menu applet" issues: how can i make the "File", "Edit" etc. appear on the top pannel?
<madjoe> rocket16: it openes links within your default browser? :)
<poseidon> So my friends computer doesn't boot up properly, it says that it is taking to long to find root devices.  I googled and it said to add rootdelay=90 as a flag to the kernel in menu.lst, however, he has grub2.  How would I do this in grub.cfg?
<samba_> other idea ?
<rocket16> madjoe: Yeah sure, I use Chrome, and it works perfectly, :D
<madjoe> wow
<RadSurfer2> Thanks jrib: apparently its working now. :-)
<Nilos> Trying to install a usb wireless network adapter, but I keep getting an error during the install.PM for details.
<warriorforgod> I have my monitors set up in portrait mode at 1050x1680.  Does anybody know how to put the tty's into this mode?
<samba_> just an input ... ?!?
<jrib> RadSurfer2: cool
<madjoe> I've got to migrate to Lucid sooner than I thought... lol
<iguest> Yoou dont edit the grub config..
<exalt> why dont i have inet connection http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/435766/
<rocket16> madjoe: Might be, because Lucid is LTS, and faster than Karmic. Anyway, goodluck, :)
<zstars> How do you update the packages in the ubuntu software center?
<iguest> Poseidon - did you take a look in /etc/default/grub?
<BlAck6j73> samba   ist not switched off in the bios  perhaps?
<rocket16> zstars: Use "sudo apt-get update", and for upgrading the System, use Software Center
<rocket16> zstars: Oops, sorry it is Udate Manager, not Software Center
<samba_> I've checked the bios , but acer bios are so minimal
<rocket16> * Update
<JonnJonzz> i have 2 harddrives in my computer, but ubuntu isn't detecting one, what do?
<RadSurfer2> does ubuntu use something called "samba-services" and/or "samba-config" /
<samba_> there's no wifi option
<poseidon> iguest: I see it, but I'm not sure what to do still
<zstars> rocket16: Not sure what kind of updates it expects :(
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: have you tried gadmin-samba?
<BlAck6j73> samba    you could try booting from a livecd to see if it picks it up
<zstars> rocket16: When trying to install Sun's Java using the Software Center, it says that it cannot show information about the Java 6.0 Sun Plugin
<RadSurfer2> not yet.
<iguest> OK - look at the line that starts with: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<zstars> rocket16: Because the software catalog needs updating
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: told you earlier, if you were going to use samab, you'd probably like that pp
<onetinsoldier> app*
<rocket16> zstars: Did you try "sudo apt-get update" in Terminal?
<zstars> rocket16: Ya :(
<samba_> BlAck6j73, my ubuntu is very fresh I've install it yesterday night
<samba_> Also from live, no wireless card
<drjnet> howdy folks
<samba_> and from 9.10 too
<guilboc> bonjour
<zongo_> Hi, Don't know if I am at the right place to ask questions about lftp ?? I am using ubuntu 10..0.4
<niko> !fr | guilboc
<ubottu> guilboc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BlAck6j73> samba   well then maybe its dead
<rocket16> zstars: I think, there is a problem related to Software Sources. Go to System->Administration->Software Sources and in that, check all options above the Source Code option. And then, close it, and update.
<drjnet> anyone managed to successfully run a custom script from a keyboard shortcut in lucid?
<crazy7> my system won't boot; the last thing that's shown is "/dev/sda3: clean, etc etc" , and it just sits there. What's going on? is there a hidden fsck going on in the background? is something broken?
<samba_> BlAck6j73, :( no please no...
<zongo_> was wondering if there was any ways to store a password using lftp ?
<kindofabuzz> How do I edit the right click "Move To" option?
<barbarella> niko:i think he made a joke on howdy folks, can be wrong
<zongo_> I have used bookmark already to store the site
<iguest> Poseidon: Something like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash bootdelay=90"
<RadSurfer2> Looks interesting. Something new to learn. Haven't used that before.
<samba_> ok, ubntu cannot find my wifi card
<pdtpatri1k> Hi Does anyone know where i can get instructions on how to setup compiz/beryl to actually get 3D working in 10.4
<rocket16> samba_: Do you have drives needed for that?
<samba_> tnx for all BlAck6j73 ...
<samba_> bye
<samba_> rocket16, which driver ?
<rocket16> samba_: The propietery driver, if any
<samba_> yes, downloaded from acer support
<drjnet> to busy, outta here..
<pdtpatri1k> Hi Does anyone know where i can get instructions on how to setup compiz/beryl to actually get 3D working in 10.4
<BlAck6j73> samba   this might help     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392666
<zstars> rocket16: No luck :(
<iguest> The wife's calling for dinner - I'm gone!
<zstars> rocket16: They were all kinda checked out already except the source one tho
<Bizon> hi, question: why the hell is not PulseAudio in Kubuntu 10.04?
<rocket16> zstars: Hmm, really a problem, :(
<bastid_raZor> !compiz | pdtpatri1k
<ubottu> pdtpatri1k: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Bizon> and the problem - i can't get sound from anything but amarok and dragon
<blendmaster1024> !language > Bizon
<ubottu> Bizon, please see my private message
<etale> hey all -- I'm trying to install 10.4 but the install keeps hanging at copying files
<Rocafort8> Hi
<rocket16> etale: May be the CD is damaged.
<samba_> BlAck6j73, this thread is about graphical tools , no lspci problems..
<rocket16> etala: Are you making a Clean install from CD? And is your CD Drive Ok?
<Loshki> There's no pulsaudio in Kubuntu? Those guys are smarter than I thought...
<rocket16> !hi > Rocafort8
<ubottu> Rocafort8, please see my private message
<kindofabuzz> How do I edit the right click option "Move To" in Gnome?
<crazy7> well, I hear my hard drive occasionally churning, so I assume there must be something going on... I guess I'll just have to leave it overnight and see if anything finishes or happens
<rocket16> Any Geany User here
<Samual> Hey I have a keyboard linked up to line in on my computer, and on Ubuntu 10.04 I can no longer listen to that audio through output
<Samual> Anyone know how to fix this?
<Bizon> Loshki: Yes, it seems so... It would be better to use the same server in every fork not to get angry people like me, who hate using dumb apps like dragon, which can do nothing
<rocket16> Can the language highlighting and compilation for Geany be extended?
<Loshki> Bizon: I guess. But pulseaudio is a nightmare and you're better off without it...
<samba_> no other way, no lspci for my wireless card
<BlAck6j73> samba   very first paragraph   just after /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Bizon> Loshki: Maybe, but I can't play any sound in my VLC, even if switching sound server from one to another...
<samba_> BlAck6j73, but why configure wpa if I don't have wireless interface ?
<RadSurfer2> oh boy, here we go....
<barbarella> samba_:maybe lsusb, if it is an usb device
<RadSurfer2> I require gcc compile and automated tools to be installed, BEST way to do that please?
<Rocafort8> When I try to boot the Ubuntu 9.10 to install it, the screen says "out of range". I tryed on 4 different screens with the same result,could be something related with my graphics card ? (using Geforce 7600GS)
<samba_> barbarella, is not an usb device is an intel into my nb
<etale> installing ubuntu i get an error : "the following file did not match its source copy"...
<RadSurfer2> gcc build tools, or whatever its called... fullest possible package
<kindofabuzz> How do I edit the right click option "Move To" in Gnome?
<samba_> BlAck6j73, I see the config file but this is ok if you have the wireless interface
<samba_> I havent
<barbarella> samba_:and the motherboard manufacture is??
<samba_> barbarella, here is my nb spec: http://tinyurl.com/3xga65x
<flavio_> #ceibaljam
<samba_> my netcard is:  Acer Invilink 802.11b/g Wi-Fi
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: sudo aptitude install build-essentials
<rocket16> Marvellous! My quest for Empathy-like theme for Pidgin is complete!
<BlAck6j73> samba      heres whats listed on the link I gave you    Acer InviLink 802.11b/g Wi-Fi CERTIFIED Wireless Network
<RadSurfer2> yes, thats it
<crazy7> hrm maybe smashing this computer with a hammer will fix the problem
<Jordan_U> poseidon: rootwait is probably a better option than rootdelay=
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: that, might not install 'everything' you want/need, but it will get most of it
<samba_> yes BlAck6j73 , is my card and appears ok in that nb, but not in mine...
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: were you finally able to enaboe file sharing? if so, what was the problem? just curious
<Rocafort8> When I try to boot Ubuntu 9.10 cd to install it, the screen says "out of range"
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: enable*
<poseidon> Jordan_U: thanks.  However, when I put it in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT it didn't show up when I did cat /proc/cmdline
<jordy240> hi i need to speak to mark shuttleworth
<Jordan_U> poseidon: Did you run update-grub?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Hey man. You busy?
<jrib> jordy240: because?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: No
<jordy240> jrib, just to ask how space was and to ask what's up
<barbarella> samba_:i think you have turn off the wireless...he button in the front
<barbarella> samba_:i think you have turned off the wireless...he button in the front
<samba_> yes there is a button in front is turned on I see the light..
<Reign25> Jordan_U: If you don't mind helping me again, I got the USB recognized in Live and ran the long sudo tar command you told me to run last night after I mounted /dev/sda1 /mnt
<illuminaris> My Evolution Mail and Volume Icons have gone missing from my top panel. The only things I have done are 1. Changed appearances to another standard theme and 2. edited the gconf-editor metacity to put my close/maximize/minimize buttons back on the right side using the command :minimize,maximize,close. Changing either of these back does not seem to have an effect.
<Crash1hd> Anyone here know about x11vnc ncache? the default says ncache 10 is the 10 a size? or amount and would it be better to do ncache 1 or ncache 100 ?
<Rocafort8> When I try to boot Ubuntu 9.10 cd to install it, the screen says "out of range"
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer: were you finally able to enable file sharing? if so, what was the problem? just curious
<samba_> how can I check if the button for wifi is in mode "on" or in mode "off" from ubuntu ?
<Reign25> Rocafort8: It's booting up at the wrong resolution. Haveyou tried booting up in Recovery or Safe Mode?
<bodom> Hi. Anybody knows when django 1.2 will available in lucid?
<poseidon> Jordan_U: am I supposed to just do rootwait, or rootwait=#?
<samba_> ?
<sebacure> whats kills program ubuntu ?
<miazgator> wat?
<barbarella> samba_:and nothing with sudo lcpci
<poseidon> sebacure: pkill or the system manager
<Rocafort8> I tried in 4 different screens all of them in "normal mode" and "save graphics mode"
<SwedeMike> bodom: generally new versions don't get introduced into an existing release.
<miazgator> I've got a problem with Konqueror: http://img22.imageshack.us/i/48864546.png/ Can't enter facebook lol
<onetinsoldier> bodom: you can look here if you want to.. https://launchpad.net/~jenkner/+archive/django
<Jordan_U> poseidon: Just rootwait
<Rocafort8> May be something related with the graphics card ? (Geforce 7600GS)
<onetinsoldier> bodom: lloks like i see a 1.2 version on there
<BlAck6j73> samba   even if wifi mode was off     lspci would still how the card
<samba_> no , it's the same , look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/435777/
<bodom> onetinsoldier, SwedeMike: ty
<barbarella> BlAck6j73:my acer doesn't
<onetinsoldier> bodom: you're welcome
<samba_> ideas?
<samba_> BlAck6j73, seems strange, in lspci you list all the pci even if turned on or off..
<tripps> crap after all that trouble now I'm back to x freezing again. did dpkg-reconfigure and restored KMS settings as before to no avail. No getting /dev/fb0 no such file, failed to open drm device, etc. This is ridiculous for off the shelf, pervasive Intel hardware.
<Rocafort8> Any idea ?
<BlAck6j73> samba  my point was  maybe its a hardware problem        you could try windoz to make sure its working
<exalt> how to remove all kde related programs from your computer? apt-get remove --purge kdelibs5 ??
<samba_> yes, maybe I can try this
<onetinsoldier> RadSurfer2: hello... you here?
<rocket16> Can one really talk to Mr. Shuttleworth here? I don't believe, but if I would ever get a chance, that would have been a great day, for Mr. Shuttleworth is great, who gifted us Ubuntu. We can never pay his debt. :) (Sorry for being offtopic).
<samba_> but my old customer says that's wonderful wifi with windows
<bastid_raZor> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome exalt .. follow the command to remove.. you don't have to do the ubuntu-desktop install command unless you want
<samba_> and this is a bad day for me if I cannot resolve this wifi problem...
<onetinsoldier> exalt: you know how to use pastebin?
<exalt> onetinsoldier: sure i do
<onetinsoldier> exalt: ok, i can try to help you
<onetinsoldier> exalt: could you post the results of --> dpkg -l '*kde*' | grep ^ii
<BlAck6j73> samba  what?
<progesterone> Question: how can I save a file with different file type in gedit editor (e.g. myFile.txt to myFile.html)?
<samba_> BlAck6j73, in windows wifi works ..
<barbarella> samba_:what does iwlist wlan0 scan say
<_blackwater_> samba_ I don't see a wlan controller in lspci
<samba_> because wlan0 dont exist
<samba_> wlan0     No such device
<chain__> hello
<_blackwater_> samba_ you don't say, of course it won't show up.
<Robert_Zenz> Does someone know how I can invert the input of f.e. a mouse on thy fly?
<chain__> does anyone know how to fix the problem with muted volume in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<chain__> I mean it's muted at startup
<samba_> _blackwater_, look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/435779/
<barbarella> samba_:maybe ndiswrapper
<JuJuBee__> How can I start an app on a remote computer for someone via ssh?
<samba_> it's my last chance
<ToothPick> is there such a thing as virus in linux?
<crdlb> progesterone: what is happening when you try?
<Jordan_U> !virus | ToothPick
<ubottu> ToothPick: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<_blackwater_> samba_ if there's no adapter in lspci then the block device won't exist at all.  is the wireless device enabled in bios.
<kindofabuzz> How do I edit the right click option "Move To" in Gnome?
<RadSurfer2> here's a dangerous question  ;-)
<samba_> in bios there is a minimal interface
<JuJuBee__> I want to start kate with a specific file on my computer at home from work.
<JodaZ> how do i stop ubuntu from automounting stuff just because it had it mounted sometime before ?
<RadSurfer2> What does it take to switch over to KDE ?
<samba_> is the default interface for all acer nb
<poseidon> I have a computer which isn't booting up.  It says "Gave up waiting on root device"  and "Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/somlonghex does not exist, dropping to shell"
<poseidon> I tried adding rootwait to the kernel flags, but that didn't work
<JuJuBee__> RadSurfer2: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<barbarella> JuJuBee__:as i know you you can't
<rewati> kjfs
<_blackwater_> is there even a wireless adapter installed in the laptop?
<RadSurfer2> Ok.
<Jordan_U> poseidon: What happened with rootwait, did it just hang without ever giving up?
<_blackwater_> samba_ or has it worked in a windoze os?
<JuJuBee__> barbarella: not true, I did it a long time ago... Something involving :0 (the default tty session)
<samba_> _blackwater_, by specification yes wireless card exist
<bastid_raZor> !purekde | RadSurfer2
<ubottu> RadSurfer2: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Reign25> Jordan_U: what should I do next?
<RadSurfer2> I prefer to have both; but may desire to use KDE by default.
<samba_> _blackwater_, somebody say to me that wifi in windows works
<RadSurfer2> Gnome is icky. LOL
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<onetinsoldier> exalt: hello.. still here?
<barbarella> JuJuBee__:and with nohup i think
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: hello there
<_blackwater_> samba_ they did eh, verify that yourself?
<RadSurfer2> When I close Nautilus, how can I be certain   File Sharing Connections have been closed/terminated?
<Rocafort8> Some wireless cards in some laptops only can be turned on or off when running windows( there's no physical button)
<chain__> people, please! maybe someone does know the solution to this problem
<poseidon> Jordan_U: no.  It just took a while before it dropped into a shell
<samba_> _blackwater_, how ?
<samba_> _blackwater_, now I have only ubuntu ...
<ActionParsnip> RadSurfer2: if you are connecting to samba shares via nautilus and closing nautilus then they are severed
<exalt> onetinsoldier: i already am removing it :)
<_blackwater_> samba_ that it works in windoze.
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Wirless should be working now when you boot from thehard drive.
<onetinsoldier> exalt: ok, roger... good deal :-)
<samba_> _blackwater_, I have to install windows to try it
<ActionParsnip> _blackwater_: it's spelled "windows"
<Reign25> Jordan_U: k. let me try to reboot then. thanks
<Jordan_U> Reign25: You're welcome.
<_blackwater_> ActionParsnip and I spell it, windoze.
<samba_> winsucks
<ActionParsnip> _blackwater_: its incorrect
<barbarella> ActionParsnip:and i windox
<_blackwater_> samba_ i don't believe the adapter is installed in your laptop.  It should lspci regardless if it's enabled.
<samba_> so the solution is : install windows ?
<crazy7> sigh, time to do my weekly backup and reinstall
<harjot> how do i make a bootable usb sitkc?
<harjot> If i use unetbootin
<onetinsoldier> crazy7: why would you be needing to reinstall every week?
<harjot> Then it wants gparted
<barbarella> samba_:have  you called acer, maybe they have a solution
<crazy7> onetinsoldier: every update annihilates my system
<_blackwater_> samba_ if your lspci is complete then your laptop is missing the wireless controller.
<samba_> if is not installed so why specify it from the acer official site : http://tinyurl.com/3xga65x ?
<onetinsoldier> crazy7: really? strange
<_blackwater_> samba_ they are not difficult to remove.
<jd_> hi
<onetinsoldier> !hi | jd
<ubottu> jd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> harjot: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<rocket16> !hi | jd_
<ubottu> jd_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<harjot> does this work for isos too?
<ActionParsnip> harjot: works with 10.04 too
<crazy7> onetinsoldier: yeah, and usually in novel ways. right now, it seems to get stuck in init somewhere ... fsck reports on my root filesystem... then it just sits there.
<jd_> could someone help me ? I want to configure the size of the font size of Qt apps
<exalt> onetinsoldier: maybe you can help me with something:P
<ActionParsnip> harjot: yes you need the iso
<slow-motion> n8
<ActionParsnip> harjot: make sure you md5 test the iso BEFORE using it
<onetinsoldier> crazy7: roger. sounds like something isn't right with your system
<exalt> onetinsoldier: when i removed kdm i lost my trac on the status of removing
<exalt> any way to get it back onetinsoldier ?
<harjot> ActionParsnip: thanks
<samba_> ok, I will try to install windows to fix my wireless problem , than i will call acer suppiort
<samba_> ...
<crazy7> onetinsoldier: all I did was apt-get install fglrx ... sihg
<onetinsoldier> exalt: not sure i know what your asking. do you have an error message you can paste in?
<samba_> tnx to all
<samba_> bye
<jd_> could someone help me ? I want to configure the size of the font size of Qt apps
<onetinsoldier> crazy7: roger. fglrx working ok here no problem
<exalt> onetinsoldier: no i removed kdm :P so my visual
<exalt> s lost
<_blackwater_> * Acer support, yes sir your wirless controller is missing *
<SamvadoR> SCUSATE I SOFTWARE AUTOINSTALLANTI DA SCARICARE PER UBUNTU SI CHIAMANO REPO?
<barbarella> _blackwater_:samba_ just left
<crazy7> onetinsoldier: any ideas on how to recover my system? I went in with a live CD, mounted /dev/ and /proc and root, and removed it... still doesn't work... putting "single" in grub options won't get me into single user mode ...
<SamvadoR> aa z scusate il maiuscolo non me ne son accorto
<miazgator> any idea why Konqueror is the only browser which doesn't lag on fullscreen controls (buttons) hovering over and clicking while watching youtube
<_blackwater_> barbarella i'm aware of that thanks.  * my thoughts for the departed *
<progesterone> crdlb Are you still there?
<miazgator> the playback is good in all, but when I do anything with youtube buttons in youtube fullscreen it is choppy
<mirra> [9.10] System crashed in the middle of installing updates. Everything is screwed up now. How can this be fixed??
<onetinsoldier> crazy7: i doubt i can help much with that... sorry. perhaps someone else
<JodaZ> if i insert a usb stick with multiple partitions and mount one, then pull it, and put it back in, it will try to automount all of its partitions
<JodaZ> why the f is that ?
<Nilos> Im looking for linux-compatible usb wireless network adapter driver
<onetinsoldier> exalt: do you have 'gdm' installed?
<bastid_raZor> !hardware | Nilos ... look here::
<ubottu> Nilos ... look here::: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<barbarella> _blackwater_:i always think out loud
<crazy7> Anyone know why my system won't boot after trying to install fglrx? It just sits after reporting from fsck, although it responds to ctrl+alt+del
<exalt> onetinsoldier: no i want to step over on CLI
<_blackwater_> barbarella so does that -!- guy lol
<M00Z> Hey
<M00Z> DCC SEND "lol.exe" 0 0 0
<ActionParsnip> JodaZ: stupid automount does that
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<ActionParsnip> M00Z: massive fail, get a life
<barbarella> _blackwater_:you're right
<JodaZ> ActionParsnip, how to fix ?
<jd_> help please :/ the font sizes of programs such as firefox or thunderbird are way too big
<ActionParsnip> JodaZ: disable automount
<gartral> wtf.. DCC a .exe to a linux support channel.. wow..
<JodaZ> ActionParsnip, where ?
<JodaZ> gartral, it wasn't a dcc
<tsimpson> please ignore the trolls
<wesguin> Nilos, did you check: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/USB
<onetinsoldier> exalt: you mean that you want to start using the command line only? i'm having trouble understanding what you're saying. i need to see 'error messages' if you're getting any
<gartral> JodaZ: "DCC SEND "lol.exe" 0 0 0" is a DCC
<onetinsoldier> lol
<tsimpson> gardar: don't repeat it!!
<JodaZ> bwahahahahaha
<jd_> help :(
<onetinsoldier> too funny
<ActionParsnip> JodaZ: kill the gnome-volume-manager process
<tsimpson> gardar: it's not DCC, it's a normal message, see the /msg ubottu exploit
<JodaZ> ActionParsnip, lol
<ActionParsnip> M00Z: notice how we all mock you?
<tsimpson> ActionParsnip: please..
<ActionParsnip> tsimpson: its fun
<bastid_raZor> JodaZ: /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount
<JodaZ> gartral, no, it isn't, its missing the 0x01 byte that prefixes a ctcp message
<bastid_raZor> JodaZ: in gconf-editor
<ikonia> enough now
<gartral> tsimpson: when the command is encapsulated in quotes, it wont be picked up as an exploit
<BlAck6j73> jd   try   system>preferences>appearance>fonts
<ikonia> the next disucssion on this DCC will be removed
<tsimpson> gardar: not true
<mirra> System crashed in the middle of installing updates. Everything is screwed up now. How can this be fixed?? [9.10] -Thanks
<gartral> JodaZ: that's cause the channel stripped the bit...
 * ActionParsnip sits quiet and drinks his wine
<JodaZ> wat
<JodaZ> hmm
 * gartral follows suit
<tsimpson> gardar: no, CTCPs are disabled here (except for /me)
<_blackwater_> * _blackwater_ pours Actionparsnip's glass full.
<ActionParsnip> mirra: boot to livecd, chroot to the installed system and run: sudo apt-get -f install
<bastid_raZor> ActionParsnip: you're just emulating alcohol consumption
<ActionParsnip> _blackwater_: i'm drinking from the bottle,  its easier
<mirra> ActionParsnip, what does that do exactly?
<barbarella> mirra:update or upgrade?
<mirra> barbarella, update
<southafrikanse> hi guys. I am trying to backup my windows documents using ubuntu live cd. However I am unable to access the files directly allthough I have already mounted the disk. Could it be a permissions issue?
<mirra> barbarella, wasn't a kernal update. didn't look like anything too important either. but i'm having a lot of problems.
<ActionParsnip> mirra: you can change the folder the system looks at for stuff using chroot, so although it doesnt boot you can use the livecd to boot then switch, -f install resumes the upgrade
<sebsebseb> southafrikanse: Was Windows shut down properly last time?
<barbarella> mirra:do what ActionParsnip said
<darkkrai> I just upgraded to lucid lynx from karmic a few minutes ago.
<onetinsoldier> mirra: doing 'apt-get -f install' says that you want to get any packages that are required to be installed but have not yet been installed. the -f stands for 'fix'
<studentz> have somebody tried nvidia 195.36.24 driver?
<mirra> barbarella, ActionParsnip - my system boots fine. i'm on it right now. gnome has crashed like 4 times since. some apps die for no reason, etc..
<darkkrai> my close mini/maximize buttons are on the left side of the window :/
<ActionParsnip> southafrikanse: mount te partition using the places menu item then run: gksudo nautilus     you can then do whatever you wish
<southafrikanse> sebsebseb: it crashed and it never came back on
<crazy7> Anyone know why my system won't boot after trying to install fglrx? It just sits after reporting from fsck, although it responds to ctrl+alt+del
<darkkrai> any way to fix this
<Fandekasp_> hi
<sebsebseb> !controls | darkkrai
<ubottu> darkkrai: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<ActionParsnip> mirra: reinstall the crashing apps then
<_o>    irc.malvager.com  #r00t   ownz you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bastid_raZor> crazy7: fglrx doesn't agree with your video card? uninstall it.
<ActionParsnip> mirra: or rinstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage which may help
<Fandekasp_> I would like to create a user who will be only able to see his processus when he types "ps aux" or "top". Do you know how can I do this ? Thank you
<studentz> crazy7 what do get in the screen ?
<southafrikanse> ActionParsnip: i can access the folders but can't access the files
<mirra> ActionParsnip, will that get rid of all of my desktop/gnome personalizations?
<ActionParsnip> darkkrai: there are thousands of guides for this online, did you not websearch any at all!?
<crazy7> bastid_raZor: I did, by booting on a live CD, and chrooting in. same problem still
<poseidon> Jordan_U: Do have any other idea why it's not booting up properly?
<darkkrai> thanks, and how to I move the notifications up?
<darkkrai> i had it on karmic, forgot where to look
<crazy7> studentz: fsck reports, "/dev/sda3 clean", etc, and that's it ... it just sits there after that
<ActionParsnip> mirra: no they are stored in $HOME which is untouched
<studentz> crazy 7 do you get a console?
<ActionParsnip> southafrikanse: even with gksudo?
<sebacure_> hola amigos
<mirra> ActionParsnip, thanks
<crazy7> studentz: nope, no login prompt
<southafrikanse> ActionParsnip: yes. no access
<sebacure_> tengo problemas con frets on fire se me queda pegado
<LjL> !es | sebacure_
<ubottu> sebacure_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: does any new user that you create see all processes when you use 'ps aux'? in other words... have you tried just creating a new regular user yet?
<Jordan_U> crazy7: Try pressing ctrl+alt+F1, if it brings you to a login prompt then login then run "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx"
<dekroning> what exactly does the following mean? " module ABI major version (2) doesn't match the server's version (4)"    it means my driver it using ABI version 2 and the server version 4 ?
<kindofabuzz> How do I edit the right click option "Move To" in Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> southafrikanse: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<ActionParsnip> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<FloodBot1> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<studentz> crazy7 when is booting i'm not sure but if you press 'c' you can boot level one
<ubuntu_mad> can somone tell me how i can acess internet at work booting from a USB flash drive?
<crazy7> studentz: 1? I tried putting "single" at the end of the 'linux' line in the grub config, it doesn't seem to do anything
<wildbat_laptop> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<jd_> help :(
<Fandekasp_> onetinsoldier, yes I can see processus from root, 1000, my user etc
<BlAck6j73> jd_   try   system>preferences>appearance>fonts
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: ok, let me ask this. how many users have you created so far on that system?
<jd_> BlAck6j73, I did
<Fandekasp_> onetinsoldier, only two
<wildbat_laptop> !pppoe | ubuntu_mad
<ubottu> ubuntu_mad: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<jd_> some font sizes are good, some others not
<Nilos> Ok, I found two older wireless drivers
<Nilos> not sure if they will work
<jd_> for instance, the system settings' font size is good... but firefox's bookmarks are huge
<studentz> crazy7 if I'm not wrong with letter 'e' you cab choose the image to boot
<ubuntu_mad> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Fandekasp_> onetinsoldier, but I'm connected from user 1, and I've opened a shell, su user2 , and ps aux from there
<ubuntu_mad> ???
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: ok, so you have two users. the one that you are using that can see al processes has an id of 1000.. correct?
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: ok, so you have two users. the one that you are using that can see all* processes has an id of 1000.. correct?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Is your wireless working now?
<mcl0vin> how can i convert .3GP to mpg from cli please
<darkkrai> how do I move notify osd to the top left?
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: do not use su
<BlAck6j73> jd_   maybe its your browsers fonts that need changing
<crazy7> studentz: yeah, I have two kernels, one -pae one, one generic. seems to have the same behavior for all of them
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: log int directly as user2
<Fandekasp_> onetinsoldier, ok
<trism> darkkrai: you don't without editing the code
<jd_> BlAck6j73, no, XChat fonts are not good either
<jd_> I remember installing a package on karmic that added a menu in the system settings
<darkkrai> okay, where can I do that?
<jd_> but I don't remember its name...
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I was just about to message you. I just got on my desktop to let you know that it is and that you're a genius! Thank you so very much!
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I'm still having the USB and DVD drive not recognized issue though.
<crazy7> studentz: maybe it's possible that fsck is doing a hidden, quiet check on a filesystem in the background... I suppose I'll leave it for a few hours and see if anything changes...
<ubuntu_mad> ubottu
<Jordan_U> Reign25: You're welcome. Now that wireless is fixed, can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<Fandekasp_> onetinsoldier, my user1 has an id of 1000 , my user2 has an id of 1001. and I can see all process from each user
<wildbat_laptop> ubuntu_mad, it is just a robot.
<wildbat_laptop> !bot | ubuntu_mad
<ubottu> ubuntu_mad: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Sure. What was the command again?
<ubuntu_mad> wildbat_laptop thanks
<crazy7> hrm, maybe trying to install fglrx completely screwed up my initrd 's .... what's the fix for that?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: "dmesg | pastebinit"
<studentz> crazy7   the idea is to get level two console. At that point you shoul strat with 'startx' command .
<southafrikanse> ActionParsnip: i can finally access the files
<BlAck6j73> jd_   so are all your apps  looking weird?
<southafrikanse> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help
<nrodine> I have a clean install, latest version of Xubuntu, I want to be able to display my screen on my laptop on my TV, I have the right cords, but when I plug them in, it doesn't do anything
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: well, i am not certain. but i think if you log in directly under a user that 'does not' have a gid of 1000 or is not part of the 'adm' group, i don't think all users processes will show up for him/her
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Well, I meant the command you wanted me to pastebin, or was dmesg it?
<ActionParsnip> southafrikanse: sweet np duder
<jd_> BlAck6j73: not all of them
<ubuntu_mad> wildbat_laptop: will the info it gave change my network settings at work permenantly as i dont want to mess up work
<Jordan_U> Reign25: dmesg is it
<jd_> just most of them :p
<dominicdinada> dang it this it getting out of hand... gnome keeps crashing how do i fix it :)
<Reign25> Jordan_U: k one sec.
<studentz> have somebody tested 195.36.24 nvidia driver?
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: sorry... change 'adm' to 'admin'...   not part of the 'admin' group
<wildbat_laptop> ubuntu_mad, you on live CD right?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: I think I also asked you to pastebin the output of "lshw" but do dmesg first.
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Yup. That's what it was. Sure thing.
<BlAck6j73> jd_   what are your   system>preferences>appearance>fonts   set at?
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: log in directly as user2... type in --> id
<ubuntu_mad> wildbat_laptop: yes well  on a persistant USB
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: are they part of the 'admin' group? can they see all users processes with 'ps aux'?
<Fandekasp_> onetinsoldier, I can see all processes from user2 with id 1001 . How can I see its group ?
<wildbat_laptop> ubuntu_mad, i will write on the persistent USB files then
<wildbat_laptop> ubuntu_mad, it*
<jd_> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4161/snapshot1jm.png
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: type in --> groups
<jd_> as you can see on this screenshot, I have a normal font size in my system settings, but apps menus are huge
<ubuntu_mad> wildbat_laptop: for sure ?
<ubuntu_mad> if i mess it up at work im in for a right roasting
<crazy7> how do I regenerate initrd?
<kajiotaku> Would someone mind helping me with a quick question concerning the use of the command "ssh -N -D 0.0.0.0:1080 localhost" to use my computer as a proxy?
<Fandekasp_> onetinsoldier, my user2 has the group user2
<wildbat_laptop> ubuntu_mad, unless you mount and write on your HD ~ USB boot should be safe ~
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: is that the only group he's in?
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier:  have you had problems with the gnome window applets crashing ?
<ubuntu_mad> ok....i will unmont everything while i do it to be sure ;-)
<wildbat_laptop> ubuntu_mad, assuming the "work" OS is in the HDs, not on your USB
<Fandekasp_> onetinsoldier, when I type "groups",  I see all groups, or only groups which belong to user2 ?
<BlAck6j73> jd_   your using kde?
<jd_> yep
<ubuntu_mad> wildbat_laptop: no work OS is on a desktop HDD and im booting from USB to acess files on my USB but as of yet no net connection
<BlAck6j73> jd_    Im using gnome      and Im not clued up on kde
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: only groups that that user belongs to i'm pretty sure
<Fandekasp_> onetinsoldier, oh ok, so there are lots of groups. and there is "adm". Can I remove this group ?
<wildbat_laptop> ubuntu_mad, check with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7 too
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: no.. no problems here
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: What type of connection does your company use? Ethernet? Wireless? Do you need to connect to a VPN?
<anonimo> hello
<Time`s_Witness> hey
<Fandekasp_> onetinsoldier, sorry, can I remove the user from this group?
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: hang on. you might want to start getting help from someone with more knowledge/experience than me on this
<Kazper> hello all what is the topic of the day
<BlAck6j73> jd_    what about the fonts option  two up from GTK= appearance
<beatim> yo Kazper
<BlAck6j73> jd_    what about the fonts option  two up from GTK+ appearance
<Fandekasp_> onetinsoldier, thank you a lot for your help
<Time`s_Witness> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, i connect to my wireless network, its connected as i see in ubuntu and from my router checking connected hosts, however i have no internet on it. if i try to ping an ip from it i get Destination Host unreachable. How can i solve this please? :X
<dominicdinada> Stupid Gnome crashes my titlebars with the window controls... all the items on my panel are unable to be restored or closed... just everything. Using the default theme...
<gartral> i cannot connect ubuntu to my tv via svideo... im trying to set it up so i can watch hulu or something there, and game on my main screen
<crazy7> does the liveCD installer have any facilities to *reinstall* ? or will I explicielty need to backup my home directory, format the partition, start over
<jd_> BlAck6j73, already tried it, no effect
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: you're welcome. i'm still looking around to see if i can find anytying more to help you. but i recommend you ask the original question again to the entire channel
<onetinsoldier> anything*
<edbian> Fandekasp_, I'd love to hear it! :)
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I actually have to go attend to something for a bit, but I'll be back within the hour and go ahead and send you the pastebin. I apologize.
<Kazper> what was the question. i might be of some assistence
<ubuntu_mad> its ethernet and dont know about VPN
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: if it were me, i'd try removing the user from the 'adm' group and see what happens. but, that's experimenting
<nrodine> I am having the same problem gartral, they changed something in 10.04 to make it stop auto detecting svideo
<nrodine> for some reason xrandr isn't working for me
<gartral> nrodine: SMEG! i wish my tv had hdmi
<Fandekasp_> onetinsoldier, I'm trying it right now
<ubuntu_mad> thanks for the help so far people but i really have to go to bed..up in 6 hours
<dominicdinada> What process controls the Window titlebars, The "Task bar" etc
<nrodine> I tried "xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600"
<gartral> nrodine: get this: WINE plays gmod and all my source games except L4d2.. and hulu run perfectly side by by side.. with compiz open.. and i cant use my tv ;_;
<Frantic> hey guys, can someone here recommend a dock to be used with KDE4? I'd like one that works as close as the windows7 version as possible, I mean something like the existing KDE4 application list, but with the possibility to pin a program there
<nrodine> but it said "warning: output S-video not found; ignoring
<nrodine> X Error of failed request:  BadRROutput (invalid Output parameter)
<nrodine>   Major opcode of failed request:  149 (RANDR)
<nrodine>   Minor opcode of failed request:  15 (RRGetOutputProperty)
<nrodine>   Serial number of failed request:  26
<FloodBot1> nrodine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nrodine>   Current serial number in output stream:  26
<edbian> dominicdinada, Metacity unless you're running compiz.  The "Task Bar" is called the gnome-panel in linux.  (gnome-panel is the process)
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: roger. really, just ask the original question to the channel. i'm just one guy that's tried to help, and obviously i haven't been much help so far ;-)
<Fandekasp_> ok ok ^^
<dominicdinada> edbain well i killed it and it destroyed the entire panel but didnt re-enable the locked up items on my panel
<nrodine> So anyone know how to fix?
<edbian> dominicdinada, Say again?  It didn't re-enable the locked-up items?  I don't understand
<Fandekasp_> I would like to prevent my users from seeing "top" and "ps aux" results others than their (so it exclude root, other users, etc). With the help of onetinsoldier , I've removed my user2 from the "adm" group, but I can still find the firefox instance of user1 when I type "top" in a shell. Do you know how can I hide this ? Thank you in advance
<dominicdinada> The desktop keeps crashing every once in awhile... all of a sudden my window controls such as the X Fullscreen and Shrink buttons disappear.. also the "Task Bar" or gnome-panel all the items lock up..... Exactly like winblows WTF
<nrodine> son of a...
<coolbtk> Hello. I have a custom built computer with a ATI Radeon 4870X2, and the integrated card is a Radeon 3300. On Ubuntu 9.10 x64, the 4870X2 worked perfectly. I did a clean install of 10.04 and now the 4870X2 won't work with my TV anymore. What's worse is that while the integrated card works, Ubuntu seems to think that it is an NVidia card. Anyone have any thoughts?
<jdsjsa> hackers?
<dominicdinada> edbian: The desktop keeps crashing every once in awhile... all of a sudden my window controls such as the X Fullscreen and Shrink buttons disappear.. also the "Task Bar" or gnome-panel all the items lock up..... Exactly like winblows WTF
<nrodine> aparently for the svideo probelms
<randal> How do change the transparity of the menu bar on the panel
<nrodine> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477286
<ElementalWarrior> hey I want to be able to install ubuntu on my laptop, but I dont want to touch the mbr, I would like to be able to just use the boot loader thats already on here, can anyone help?
<nrodine> recompile kernal
<edbian> dominicdinada, That sounds like a very broad problem.  Can you narrow it down to anything?  (e.g. are you always running firefox when this happens)
<BossDJ> Who has dillard?
<nrodine> Is your laptop using Windows currently ElementalWarrior?
<ElementalWarrior> yep
<randal> ElementalWarrior,  why do you want to keep mbr grub is just as good?
<nrodine> http://wubi-installer.org/
<dominicdinada> edbian: Nautilus and Firefox... I almost always have both loaded but it has happened when firefox was not running
<edbian> dominicdinada, Well nautilus is always running.  That's the file manager.  It draws the icons on the desktop.
<randal> How do i change the transparency of the menus on the top panel please help
<nrodine> ElementalWarrior: http://wubi-installer.org/ Does that help?
<ElementalWarrior> cause I like it booting automatically, then jsut being able to boot by pressing f12 and picking a partition
<dominicdinada> edbain as in when i am browsing files... yes i know that it brings the desktop... Cough this is Windows all over again
<nrodine> Wubi lets you install x/k/ubuntu inside of windows, without having to repartition any drives
<coolbtk> Elemenatal Warrior, grub will still boot automatically. I am using Windows and Ubuntu on my PC
<gartral> nrodine: recompiling the kernel isnt supported by ubuntu
<ElementalWarrior> nah I'd rather just partition and use it there
<nrodine> bah, then there is no solution???
<nrodine> LTS my ass~
<RadSurfer2> I tried installing 'kubuntu' and when I reboot to try to get into KDE, its just a BLANK screen & a mouse cursor. Whats wrong?
<gartral> nrodine: you can do it.. but the ubuntu guys dont like supporting it
<edbian> dominicdinada, It sounds to be like a global problem.  I suggest using an older kernel.  I know the problem seems like windows, I promise linux is different.  I've noticed that since ubuntu is so up to date it is also less stable.  Try using the previous version of ubuntu as well.
<edbian> dominicdinada, Or just give it time and keep up-to-date.  How often do you have this problem?
<dominicdinada> !kubuntu | radsurfer2
<ubottu> radsurfer2: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<airtonix> edbian, up-to-date != unstable... the phrase you want is bleeding-edge
<ElementalWarrior> couldnt I just copy the boot files to the partition and wouldnt it boot then? or would I have to install it into the PBR or something
<airtonix> edbian, also , 10.04 is based on debian stable.
<randal> ElementalWarrior,  you can make it automaticaly boot, and other setting by using startup-manager that you can install with the software center
<dominicdinada> edbain it does not seem like windows it is windows :) lmfao... but ya i know the differences and well this is the same problem when things go wrong elsewhere
<bp0> how can i let the volume buttons work when the screen is in screensaver?
#ubuntu 2010-05-19
<dementor> hy i try to instal plesk b ut i cant i get this >http://nopaste.info/e51ca8a6f1.html
<randal> ElementalWarrior, you can even chage the resolution of the boot up manager
<dominicdinada> edbain as for reverting to an older linux i am unsure about that
<Frantic> can someone tell me if there's a way to make the KDE4 task manager widget pin programs just like a dock? I've been rebooting to windows7 for SC2 recently and I really think the guys at MS got the taskbar right :)
<nrodine> ok, I will just wait for a patch...
<edbian> airtonix, dominicdinada, careful not to confuse causation and correlation.  I noticed a correlation between instability and up-to-dateness of linux distros.  Debian stable is much more stable then ubuntu 10.04 because ubuntu is based on debian testing ;)  I am using debian stable
<nrodine> For reals
<randal> Does anyone know how to make the menus transparent in the top panel thz
<Jordan_U> ElementalWarrior: You'd have to either install it to the PBR (which is not recommended) or setup ntldr to load grub. If the F12 option you are talking about is in your BIOS I doubt it allows you to specify a partition rather than a drive.
<ElementalWarrior> I think it does, im not sure
<ElementalWarrior> I'll check and come back
<ElementalWarrior> lol
<airtonix> ElementalWarrior, this is correct. bios can only see drives not partitions.
<coolbtk> I'm having a problem with 10.04 and my video cards. I have a custom built computer with a ATI Radeon 4870X2, and the integrated card is a Radeon 3300. On Ubuntu 9.10 x64, the 4870X2 worked perfectly. I did a clean install of 10.04 and now the 4870X2 won't work with my TV anymore. What's worse is that while the integrated card works, Ubuntu seems to think that it is an NVidia card. Anyone have any thoughts?
<dominicdinada> edbain: ubuntu was based on debain by an older developer :) but ya back to my point how to restart or gain access back... cough in windows you just kill explorer.exe and then run it again... i cant figure out what is cause/controling this problem
<edbian> dominicdinada, I'm sorry that linux is not going well for you right now.  I suggest you have patience with it.  It will pay off eventually
<Ddorda> where's empathy directory?
<edbian> dominicdinada, You can re-start the whole X-server (more server, ends your programs, and you have to log back in) ctrl + sysRq + k
<ElementalWarrior> why isnt it recommended to install to pbr?
<randal> Does anyone know how to make the menus transparent in the top panel thz
<airtonix> Ddorda, in terminal : locate empathy | grep /home
<edbian> dominicdinada, otherwise "killall nautilus" and "killall gnome-panel" ought to be pretty close to killing explorer.exe (not identical though!)
<dominicdinada> edbain again no i cant this always happens at critical times as now downloading or transfering things
<randal> ElementalWarrior,  why cant you use grub?
<studentz> randal check this link http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/enable-rgba-transparency-in-ubuntu-910.html
<Jordan_U> ElementalWarrior: There is not enough room in the PBR to store code to read from a filesystem, so grub (or any other bootloader) would need to use blocklists, which are unreliable.
<edbian> dominicdinada, You're misspelling my name ;)
<randal> studentz,  thz
<dominicdinada> lol opps
<airtonix> !tab | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<studentz> randal no problem
<edbian> dominicdinada, I'm sorry what do you mean you can't?  What exactly is the problem / what are you trying to accomplish?
<Ddorda> airtonix: erm.. didn't find anything really...
<ElementalWarrior> while im fine with grub, I just would rather it be using the windows bootloader
<ElementalWarrior> brb
<dementor> hy i try to instal plesk but i cant i get this >http://nopaste.info/e51ca8a6f1.html
<dominicdinada> airtonix ummm thanks for the info it seems as though a side effect of this problem is now i cant tab names
<dominicdinada> edbian oh i cant restart for some time... I am trying to recover the other windows from the gnome panel
<studentz> ElementalWarrior Windows bootloader assume that they are the only OS n doe not let any other OS install
<airtonix> Ddorda, have you launched empathy yet ?
<Ddorda> airtonix: yes
<airtonix> Ddorda, 1. run gconf-editor 2. navigate : /apps/empathy 3. ??? 4. profit
<edbian> dominicdinada, I still don't understand.  I'm sorry.  What do you mean "recover windows from the gnome-panel"  Is the panel frozen?
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: i would just add 'adm' back to the the user2 group for now. i tested it. i really don't know what the 'adm' group is and i removed it from my 'testbaby' user and it made no difference. it had no effect. so you might just want to leave users as part of the 'asm' group until you find out what it is. earlier... that was kind of a typo of mine anyway. i meant 'admin' group
<studentz> ElementalWarrior I like Grub but there are a lot of third party ($) software to accomplish multiples OS installation
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: 'asm' = 'adm'
<dominicdinada> edbian: well yea it wont let me open the other running or open windows back up... even if i kill the process's they still are stuck on the panel
<habanany> hey guys . I having a hard time after I installed windows dual boot after ubuntu. help!!!
<BlAck6j73> dementor: is that file in your home dir?
<dementor> ies
<Fandekasp_> onetinsoldier, yes I understand. but the user is not part of the admin group... I've found a solution, by adding an alias top='top -u user2' into the bashrc, but it's really poor ...
<studentz> habanany more inf
<edbian> dominicdinada, The panel is frozen and showing applications that aren't running anymore.  Is that correct?  Really the only option then is to re-start the panel.  Those applications are gone.  Does that makes sense?
<dominicdinada> if I could take a screen shot i would but i cant even copy to clipboard either :(
<Jordan_U> studentz: ElementalWarrior quit to confirm that his BIOS will only allow him to choose between drives.
<habanany> I cant' boot ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: i hear you. still better than nothing ;-)
<airtonix> !details | habanany
<ubottu> habanany: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BlAck6j73> dementor:  try apt-get install     deb file
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | habanany
<ubottu> habanany: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<edbian> dominicdinada, Can you open a terminal?
<dominicdinada> edbian: some are not running but some still are
<valium> hi all - can anyone confirm if the package in 10.4  'samba4'  is samba version3 and not the beta of Samba v4
<habanany> ok thanks
<edbian> dominicdinada, Is the panel completely frozen and you can't open a terminal?
<dementor> ok  i try
<dominicdinada> edbian: yes i can open the terminal but i still can my file operations running will this kill those?
<Time`s_Witness> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, i connect to my wireless network, its connected as i see in ubuntu and from my router checking connected hosts, however i have no internet on it. if i try to ping an ip from it i get Destination Host unreachable. How can i solve this please? :X
<edbian> dominicdinada, Say that again without the typos.  I don't understand
<_blackwater_> valium samba4
<dementor> <BlAck6j73> stiil not work
<studentz> Jordan_U each HD has its own MBR and Grub, Wiin, MAC OSX and all third party software will replace it
<valium> blackwater - its samba4 beta?
<Fandekasp_> onetinsoldier, no I don't think it's good enough. In fact I would like to prevent softwares to sniff my computer (poker software do this). And if the software launch a top command, I don't think it will be aliased by the bashrc
<BlAck6j73> dementor: do you have nc installed?
<BlAck6j73> dementor: do you have mc   installed?    opps
<Ddorda> airtonix: didn't find such a thing
<dementor> mc ? i am new
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: roger. keep asking your question to the channel, like about every 5 minutes or so. someone will probably know. or, try posting in the ubuntu forums
<coolbtk> Hello. I have a custom built computer with a ATI Radeon 4870X2, and the integrated card is a Radeon 3300. On Ubuntu 9.10 x64, the 4870X2 worked perfectly. I did a clean install of 10.04 and now the 4870X2 won't work with my TV anymore. What's worse is that while the integrated card works, Ubuntu seems to think that it is an NVidia card. Anyone have any thoughts?
<Fandekasp_> onetinsoldier, ok thank you a lot for your help
<_blackwater_> valium samba4 is alpha in the repos
<valium> blackwater - so why is it the main samba package in the server 10.4 LTS?
<onetinsoldier> Fandekasp_: sure, you're welcome
<valium> blackwater - i cant find the samba3 package on any of the 2 servers i just installed
<onetinsoldier> anyone know the difference between the 'adm' group and the 'admin' group?
<BlAck6j73> dementor: try again   make sure is has       .deb      at the end
<Kutakizukari> what do you type to save a nano file?
<dementor> ok
<_blackwater_> exalt ctrl x and y
<edbian> Kutakizukari, Control + X  It should ask you (assuming you made changes)
<studentz> katakizukary control X and choose Y
<Jordan_U> coolbtk: Could you pastebin the output of "lspci"?
<deco> why is it that when i turn on my desktop , it's consuming 840MB of ram so i restart and it's only consuming 180MB of ram now.. i restart again and it's consuming 800MB of ram again
<deco> it's not X , x is only consuming 21MB
<coolbtk> Jordan_U: sure. give me just a second to run that on that machine
<deco> so no bad video driver
<dementor> <BlAck6j73> thx theat make the jib
<edbian> deco, Use the system monitor and determine exactly what is consuming it
<Kutakizukari> thank you
<onetinsoldier> Hello. if i make a user and he is not part of the 'admin' group, and i take him out of the 'adm' group, why can he still see all running processes from all users with the following command? --> ps aux
<deco> edbian: i did and it's not telling me
<BlAck6j73> dementor:  np
<deco> edbian: just little processes like 21mb they are not adding up to 800MB
<edbian> deco, Does it not list enough things?  What's telling you that it is taking 800mb then?
<joaopinto> onetinsoldier, process lists are not user protected
<deco> edbian: free -m
<onetinsoldier> joaopinto: ok, roger. thanks
<bastid_raZor> deco: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/    may help understand free
<deco> edbian:  and on memory on system mananger
<joaopinto> onetinsoldier, which is a reason to be cautious about using passwords on the command line
<deco> bastid_raZor: i know how to use free
<BlAck6j73> onetinsoldier: other uses may see them   but they cant stop them
<deco> bastid_raZor: system monitor shows the same thing
<deco> bastid_raZor: don't assume i don't know how to use it
<joaopinto> I mean, plain text passwords as parameters
<BossDJ> full screen mode using virtual server, wont work, any suggestions
<BossDJ> theres a one inch black border around the whole ubuntu window
<onetinsoldier> BlAck6j73: ahh, good :-)
<edbian> deco, Free shows what is truly free.  Mine says 933 while sys monitor says 344.  The rest is "cached" what the system is keeping around cause it might be useful.  Techincally it is open cause the system will give it up if needed.  It's more complicated than simply "free" and "used" I'm afraid.
<bastid_raZor> deco: using 'top' do you see applications using RAM?
<BossDJ> virtual pc*
<deco> bastid_raZor: yes i see some applications
<deco> bastid_raZor: but they don't add up to 800mB of ram
<edbian> deco, The linux stack is very good at handling ram!  Sys monitor shows what is being used by currently running applications.  free shows what is truly not being used by anything (not even the os itself)
<bastid_raZor> deco:  can you screenshot the output of free -m ?
<deco> edbian: this never happens in other distros
<deco> bastid_raZor: okay just a sec
<hexmare> Is there anyway to have the install files for Ubuntu on a USB drive, Boot from the CD , and then start the Install from USB ( No the system does not support USB boot )
<edbian> deco, I'm using debian and the exact same thing is happening
<deco> edbian: i mean ram consumption
<deco> it's far less
<deco> in other distros
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know if best buy's netflix-like service will actually support ubuntu/linux/etc?
<Lazure> is there a particular reason why 9.10 livecd won't boot past the pulsing ubuntu logo on an old amd athlon XP machine with 512mb RAM, SB Live! sound card, and GeForce 2 video card?
<bastid_raZor> linux_is_my_hero: ask bestbuy
<Lazure> it just freezes on a black screen past the pulsing logo
<studentz> linux_is_my_hero me too waiting for netflix in linux :(
<linux_is_my_hero> yeah i asked geek squad they looked at my funny for using linux.
<edbian> deco, my system and ubuntu both use "preload" which uses significantly more ram but makes all the apps start faster (in fact it even prioritizes the apps you use the most)
<linux_is_my_hero> studentz: i use a virtualbox but i dont like it.
<Lazure> edbian > like superfetch in windows 7
<edbian> deco, You might wanna try "apt-get remove preload" and see if it helps
<edbian> Lazure, Yes
<BossDJ> hey alex
<linux_is_my_hero> edbian: why dont they just make hdd's and fsb's faster?
<deco> edbian: i don't have preload
<coolbtk> Jordan_U: well, internet on that computer is horrible at best and it's not working at all right now
<scq> Hello! I am using Lynx, with separate partition for /home. I was wondering if re installation would affect /home?
<studentz> linux_is_my_hero yep you can  and vmware can virtualize video drivers But I want to be native in Linux
<edbian> linux_is_my_hero, Making a hdd as fast as ram is pretty much impossibly right now but they're trying.
<jon23> Not sure what happened
<coolbtk> so I will try again later when I can plug that computer in. thanks anyway.
<jon23> but ubuntu will not boot
<linux_is_my_hero> studentz: yeah i agree id rather it just have linux support, for simplicity stability and speed
<bastid_raZor> scq: only if you tell it to use the /home partition
<edbian> deco, Then I'm not sure what is in all that cached ram space.
<jon23> i suspect it has something to do with messed up packages
<deco> edbian: hmmm i wonder why it's just in ubuntu , 10.4 in particuler
<jon23> is there any package or system scanner from command line that i can use to i guess debug ubuntu
<usuaria> Hola
<edbian> deco, I am guessing it's the same feature I'm describing but implemented in different software.
<deco> edbian: actually this has only happened in 10.4
<deco> hmmm
<deco> yeah
<linux_is_my_hero> edbian & deco: my first linux machine is having issues.  my wifi logo doesn't show up on my panel, and that's if it boots.  its also having issues with the nvidea drivers.  everything was fine until a week after i upgraded. :-(
<scq> bastid_raZor: During installation, what should i choose for /home partition?
<deco> edbian: i'm kinda using this PC as a server too so this is really bad :S
<nakw> how can iget the kernel source ?
<onetinsoldier> usuaria: hello, hola
<studentz> linux_is_my_hero I signed an open letter. I do not remember when and where. Now I'm trying 3D in my box with nvidia
<bastid_raZor> scq: leave it alone unless you want to use it as home. the only way it will mess things up is you format it or the usernames are the same.
<gartral> whats the command to control the auto screen poweroff function?
<usuaria> Hola
<edbian> linux_is_my_hero, When you get it to boot try adding the "notification area" applet to the panel.  That's where the little network applet hides.
<edbian> deco, I'm researching it
<linux_is_my_hero> word
<bastid_raZor> scq: what i do is while booted to the liveCD i change the username on the /home partition to username.old  and then doing so will not matter and you have all your info on the partition
<deco> edbian: bastid_raZor http://imagebin.org/97404
<deco> thanks
<linux_is_my_hero> edbian: word. thanks :-)
<sistemas_> 1
<onetinsoldier> gartral: not sure for cmmand line, might be gnome-screensaver command. there's also.... gnome-screensaver-command and gnome-screensaver-preferences commands
<scq> bastid_raZor: !!Your english is bit confusing..oh so if i want to use my current /home partition to be same and active after re-installation, i should leave the /home partition as it is, right?
<greezmunkey> scq: short answer: ys
<greezmunkey> yes
<gartral> onetinsoldier: it's xset -dkms is what im thinking of.. but i want to force my monitor off from ssh
<adante> anybody here ran memtest on a macbookpro before? i'm getting a stack of errors, just wondering if they are false positives as none of the mac diagnostic tools are picking them up
<bgupta> Question about sshd. Weems the version in hardy hasn't been updated since 2008. Am I missing something?
<scq> bastid_raZor: And why do i need to change username?
<SealedWithAKiss> I'd like to upgrade my CPU, however I don't know what CPUs my motherboard will take. I'd like to upgrade to the maximum that my board can handle, I believe that I have a socket 775 Intel CPU at the moment. Can anybody help?
<jrib> SealedWithAKiss: try ##hardware
<SealedWithAKiss> My BIOS is the newest version.
<deco> SealedWithAKiss: this is an ubuntu channel not hardware
<SealedWithAKiss> join #hardware
<jrib> bgupta: hardy was released in 2008, that makes sense.  What's the issue?
<scq> bastid_raZor: And why do i need to change username??
<onetinsoldier> gartral: roger. i haven't used the xset command in ages myself
<ToothPick> #hardware = invite only
<bastid_raZor> scq: if your /home has username scq on it.. then reinstalling and telling the installer to use /home (the seperate partition) with username scq then it will complain about it existing
<jrib> !register | ToothPick
<ubottu> ToothPick: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<bastid_raZor> scq: also if you're upgrading then you don't want the setting for 9.10 in 10.04 as some things have changed
<bgupta> THere are a number of vulnerabilities with our version of ssh... and don't see any security updates.. wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything
<linux_is_my_hero> sealedwithakiss: google intel 775 socket and see what processors you can get
<jrib> bgupta: there are updates in the -security and -updates repository that cherry pick security patches
<onetinsoldier> gartral: xset dpms off  ...?
<crimsun> bgupta: openssh-server | 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 | hardy-security | amd64, i386
<bredtech> Hey, People!  :)
<bredtech> Do normal USB Mobile Broadband sticks with with Ubuntu Linux? Like specifically the ones from T-Mobile and Virgin Mobile?
<onetinsoldier> gartral: there is... xset dpms force {standby|suspend|off|on}
<bgupta> crimsum, where is the cahngelog?
<linux_is_my_hero> bredtech: the sprint one does
<jrib> bgupta: aptitude changelog openssh-server
<crimsun> bgupta: in the binary packages, on Launchpad, and on packages.ubuntu.com
<bredtech> The Sprint one just plugs in and works...?
<linux_is_my_hero> ubuntu has bult-in support for said devices, you can try #hardware or the ubuntu website to check for specific models' your considering purchasing
<bgupta> so not here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/openssh-server
<bgupta> ??
<linux_is_my_hero> bredtech: ive tried it myself its pretty fast :-)
<jrib> bgupta: there too...
<bredtech> very cool. thanks.  Any experience with any Mobile Broadband USB devices from T-Mobile or Virgin Mobile?
<scq> bastid_raZor: Well, i want to use my current /home partition to be present and usable as /home after installation. So, in this case, i should select /home (the one which i m using) and unmark format option and should not create any new partition for home? Right?
<onetinsoldier> scq: sounds right to me
<michael1982> hey all
<linux_is_my_hero> nope. but if they really want you to get their broadband, take your computer in the store and make them prove it works. if they won't i would go to a different store.
<michael1982> i need help with how to work deeveedee
<scq> bastid_raZor: But i didn't understand about username?
<onetinsoldier> !hi | michael1982
<ubottu> michael1982: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gartral> ok... bug: xset --help given over ssh wants a monitor specified
<bastid_raZor> scq: correct. the existing username matters. if will give you errors if you try to use the same username.
<Crash1hd> Ugg I somehow right clicked on the top bar and removed the dropdown to logout and restart? any way to get that back?
<jrib> Crash1hd: right click -> add to panel
<dabaR> Crash1hd: add the  right thing to the panel(right click
<michael1982> ok can i ask a question
<bastid_raZor> scq: do you understand what i mean?
<jrib> michael1982: that's the only question that you shouldn't ask!
<michael1982> lol
<scq> bastid_raZor: my current /home partition suppose contain username A and B, and after re installation, suppose i create A, it will give errors and creating D will not?
<michael1982> wats better
<michael1982> xp or win7
<onetinsoldier> michael1982: yes. just ask. ask it all in one line. state you problem in that one line.. what you are trying to do, and how you are trying to do it, and then finally, what happens when you try it
<dabaR> you did that on purpose, michael1982
<jrib> michael1982: ok, you should ask a question related to ubuntu support...
<Crash1hd> jrdnyquist, dabaR either of you know which thing is the right thing to add?
<sheerz> I smell a troll...
<onetinsoldier> lol.. maybe
<scq> bastid_raZor: my current /home partition suppose contain username A and B, and after re installation, suppose i create A, it will give errors and creating D will not?
<michael1982> ok'
<michael1982> how do i get exe programs to work such as games on ubuntu?
<scq> bastid_raZor: there?
<jrib> !wine | michael1982
<ubottu> michael1982: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> scq: username A currently exists on /home. you can not use the username A when doing a reinstall. it will give you errors about username A existing. while in the the liveCD just rename username A to A.backup and install with username A .. afterwards you can copy over things you need back to A from A.backup
<mackolin> !Play on Linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dominicdinada> dang it only about 35 more mins until i can reboot
<linux_is_my_hero> michael1982: *.exe is a windows executable. you can get a windows emulator like wine, or use a program called virtualbox that lets you run an os on top of another os (you can virtualbox windows so then u can run your games)
<Crash1hd> ok found it :)
<dominicdinada> !wine |michael1982
<bastid_raZor> scq: yes what you said is correct.. A  and B will be fine D will be created no problem
<ubottu> michael1982: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dominicdinada> For the 2nd time
<scq> bastid_raZor: Where are you from? :-)
<gartral|droid> xset --help wants a screen too be designated when run from ssh... thats useless
<Kutakizukari> How do I execute a .sh file in the terminal?
<mackolin>  recommend to install games !PlayonLinux
<tehran> Kutakizukari: /bin/bash file.sh
<dominicdinada> michael1982: sudo aptitude install wine
<onetinsoldier> Kutakizukari: first, you the .sh file needs to have it set as an executable... then ./<file.sh>
<thewolf> Is it just me... but my date and time dosn't have the weather even though I have told it to... and specified a place... any help?
<mackolin> Kutakizukari    ..    sh 'file.sh'
<Kutakizukari> can the file be on my desktop to execute it?
<onetinsoldier> Kutakizukari: yes. the desktop is just another folder/directory
<Kutakizukari> onetinsoldier, thank you
<HardDisk> Ubuntu mentioned on this week's Big Bang Theory Episode :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_mzgdQGwY4&NR=1
<kahen> I've completely forgotten and I can't seem to find any documentation that says anything. Is relatime and nodiratime part of the default mount options?
<onetinsoldier> Kutakizukari: you're welcome. on command line, try...   sh ~/Desktop/<file.sh>
<dominicdinada> !mount | kahen
<ubottu> kahen: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<scq> bastid_raZor: Thank you
<bastid_raZor> scq: good luck :)
<kahen> dominicdinada: yeah, that was *real* useful... that mentions nothing about the default mount options
<kahen> </sarcasm>
<Sir_Konrad> how come I can't install XBMC from the Ubuntu Software Center?
<bastid_raZor> !fstab | kahen
<ubottu> kahen: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Woosta> I need to install both modperl2 and php modules on my box. But libapache2-mod-php5 requires apache-mpm-prefork while modperl2 requires apache-mpm-worker (whiich are mutually exclusive).  Anyone ever installed both? Am I missing something obvious?
<Kutakizukari> onetinsoldier, I found out I need the file here /usr/local/sbin/ but it will not let me move it there. How do I get the file there?
<scq> bastid_raZor: Hey, do you have your private chat disabled?
<kahen> much better. thanks
<onetinsoldier> Kutakizukari: sudo mv -v /path/to/<file> /path/to/destination
<thewolf> Sir_Konrad... SBMC PPA is Ubuntu Tweak
<onetinsoldier> Kumsa: mv = move command
<thewolf> *XBMC
<bastid_raZor> scq: i prefer to keep things in channel. :b
<HardDisk> is it me or is it quiet in here?
<onetinsoldier> it's not that quiet
<Sir_Konrad> thewolf: what? Still can't see it.
<onetinsoldier> but i have seen it a lot busier. just give it a few minutes ;-)
<Solaris444> Hi guys, anyone here have experience with device mapper? I'm trying to re-add a disk to a degraded array.
<thewolf> Sir_Konrad: do you have Ubuntu Tweak?
<scq> bastid_raZor: Well, i only wanted to say about the english, it can be improved grammatically, else it would sound confusing :)   Anyways, thank you
<Sir_Konrad> thewolf: no. What's that?
<Randall> so you are all flocking back to other distros I knew it you are all fucking sheep
<Randall> what I get kicked for saying the truth
<tehran> i believe the technical term is sheeple
<onetinsoldier> Randall: ofr swearing i think
<onetinsoldier> for*
<tsimpson> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thewolf> Sir_Konrad: it's a tool used to "tweak" ubuntu including having XBMC in it's source center... You might be able to get XBMC without tweak but tweak would be the eaisest route... and it is useful
<Typos_King> Woosta:    hehe, I have not anyhow :), on the other hand, I'd think you should be able to install a .deb skipping dependencies :), I believe -prefork is the older version of -worker?
<Randall> fuck is covered under free speach
<Sir_Konrad> thewolf: do you install it through Ubuntu Software Center?
<Solaris444> what on earth is Randall going on about?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Are you still there?
<_blackwater_> apparently we're all sheep
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Yes
<Reign25> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/EFhGkWyR
<onetinsoldier> Woosta: hello, you here?
<bp0> how can i let the volume buttons work when the screen is in screensaver?
<Woosta> onetinsoldier: I am
<onetinsoldier> Woosta: roger. did you see what Typos_King said to you? if you need help getting packages installed, i might be able to help
<Solaris444> Oh.
<klh> anyone familiar with trident cyberblade/xp and how to get a better resolution than 800x600 ?
<onetinsoldier> Woosta: would need to see the error messages
<thewolf> Sir_Konrad: no... you have to install a repository from getdeb.... just type getdeb into firefox (or your webbrowser) and you will find it... technally it is "unsupported by connacil" but the community maintains getdeb
<Woosta> onetinsoldier: I'll run apt from the cmd line and get the errors for you
<onetinsoldier> Woosta: sounds good
<Typos_King> Woosta:   you can always just do a -> sudo apt-get -d install PACKAGE;  to just get the .deb files, and then install manually yourself from /var/cache/apt/archives :)
<Woosta> But as for Typos_King's comment, prefork is non-threaded and so PHP likes it. worker is threaded so mod-perl is OK with it. mod-perl should be OK with non-threaded of course
<thewolf> Sir_Konrad: once you follow the instructions to install the getdeb repository just type Ubuntu Tweak into getdeb's search apps
<klh>  trident cyberblade/xp video anyone ?
<ja3k3l> hey
<ja3k3l> the os determine oob files came as a png instead of leaker
<Typos_King> klh:    I don't have one.. .but usually to change resolutions reliably you'd edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<BigMacDawg> I'm hoping I can get some help. I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux, as a whole. I have set up a file server and now I am trying to set up CUPS on the server...
<ja3k3l> ping
<Typos_King> ja3k3l:   wha?   oob as png? who?
<BigMacDawg> I have connected an hp photoshop printer via usb and cannot get it to print.
<onetinsoldier> ok, he left
<BigMacDawg> any ideas, please?
<cabrey> I set up an ssh on a ubuntu server. for some reason, when I connect from another computer, it asks for my username immediately, but after I enter my username it takes a good 30-60 seconds for the password prompt to show up. any ideas?
<Reign25> cabrey: Has that ever happened before? Is it a new occurence?
<randal> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/enable-rgba-transparency-in-ubuntu-910.html
<cabrey> Reign25: this is a new install of 10.04
<Sir_Konrad> ok. Thanks thewolf.
<klh> Typos_King I'd be lost w/out you </sarcasm> =) thanks anyway!
<Reign25> cabrey: What OS was it running before? Was it the same situation?
<dherde> I am having trouble setting up apache and virtual host monster. I added VHM in the ZM Interface and must have something wrong. Can anyone discuss with me to see what I messed up?
<thewolf> Sir_Konrad: did you install XBMC?
<BlAck6j73> BigMacDawg: print a test page
<Sir_Konrad> thewolf: not yet. eating. :D
<cabrey> Reign25: before it was running a version of CentOS and all was well. before I had other ubuntu versions on it and it worked fine then as well
<dherde> Oops.. wrong forum sorry..
<Typos_King> klh:    no problemo :P
<Yum> :*
<Reign25> cabrey: I'm not sure then :/ Hopefully someone here has an idea.
<karan> hi i wanna change from ubuntu to mint linux 9
<pdtpatri1k> good for u
<cabrey> Reign25: yea I hope so, it gets rather irritating. I'll look through the config too
<Sir_Konrad> lol
<karan> is there a way to do tht wihtout a burning an iso to a cd
<karan> like an update
<karan> ?
<BigMacDawg> bIAk6j73: I have tried that, but still get nothing. I'm not sure how to set up the connection when on the connection page for the printer setup.
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Do you have any options in your BIOS that relate to ACPI or APIC? Also, if there is an option to disable floppy in the BIOS you should use it, since you don't seem to have a floppy drive.
<Sir_Konrad> karan: check with the Linux Mint people
<tripps> after great progress, i'm back to my laptop freezing up upon booting. I've been upgrading ubuntu on this laptop since feisty without a hiccup. Shame on canonical for creating something this broken. (lynx 10.04 LTS)
<bastid_raZor> !mintsupport | karan
<ubottu> karan: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Reign25> Jordan_U: No, and yes, I do have a floppy drive. It's actually the drive that IS showing up in "Computer"
<Typos_King> karan:    doubt it, for the sake of ease, you'll need the .iso later on for any reinstalls anyway, might as well get it :P
<karan> ...fine
<jX> So I'm having issues with a mdadm created raid. I boot, the RAID sin't working, so I pull up DiskUtility, it's all "This is started, but not working right" so I stop then start it, it's fine.
<jX> any idea why? or how to fix it?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: That's interesting.
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Lol yes. Is it not showing up there?
<onetinsoldier> karan: start up 'cfdisk' as root. delete ubuntu partitions, write to partition table, set up linux mint partitions, ect... install mint linux. done
<BlAck6j73> BigMacDawg: is it a wireless printer?
<cabrey> anybody have any reason why it takes a while for the ssh server to put up a password prompt after I enter my username?
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73: no. it is connected to the server via USB connection.
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Have you tried actually reading a floppy with it? There are a bunch of IO errors from /dev/fd0 which usually come from computers exposing a floppy device when none actually exists.
<karan> can i keep my data? like how u update form ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 with an update thingy....and i lost no data
<onetinsoldier> karan: no. you'd have to 'update' to a new version of ubuntu. you can't go from one ditribution to another without a clean fresh install
<cbrinke11> I installed dnsmasq, and it appears as though it does not cache things, how best to debug?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I saw that as well. Let me try something and dmesg it again. I haven't used a floppy in years, so I have no idea if it's still operable or not.
<onetinsoldier> karan: so, you first need to save all the data you want to keep onto an external hard drive or something of that nature
<thewolf> Sir_Konrad: Be sure to check out all of Tweak's abilities... you can change the xsplash screen (the background you see when you login) change which side (and in what order) your buttons appear on your windows... and most importantly add sources for your updates to check... just don't enable any of the ones that say "testing" or "weekly" or "daily builds" these are buggy ones meant to be fixed
<BlAck6j73> BigMacDawg: what happens when you do      system>admin>printing?
<karan> onetinsoldier> i got evrything backed up...now wat?
<jr_> help pleas
<onetinsoldier> karan: no you're on you own pretty much
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Try removing the floppy drive, we probably won't be lucky enough that that fixes things but it can't hurt to try.
<onetinsoldier> now*
<onetinsoldier> karan: now* you're on you own pretty much
<respire> my mouse and screen go crazy. i type stuff it goes into xchat and people can read it but it doesn't appear, i can't drag select things in terminals, lots of other weirdness
<respire> what broked>
<karan> :(
<onetinsoldier> karan: start up 'cfdisk' as root. delete ubuntu partitions, write to partition table, set up linux mint partitions, ect... install mint linux. done
<Provenzano> is there any way to simple compile ubuntu kernel according to my computer?
<Woosta> onetinsoldier: & Typos_King: It was all about the order in which I did things I guess. I just got it to install using kpackagekit without resorting to the cmd line!
<Reign25> Jordan_U: lol ok my fault, but I was thinking of the wrong laptop. This actually does NOT have a floppy drive. I'll disable it in the BIOS once these updates are done.
<onetinsoldier> Woosta: nice :-) enjoy
<michael1982> how do i put my cd rom drive on my desktop?
<respire> probably some smart ass root me
<respire> because you're too lazy to use selinuix
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73: the printer is displayed. I am trying a test print now...
<Jordan_U> Reign25: :)
<respire> and all my passwords are on disk
<Time`s_Witness> im in ubuntu i just installed 10.04 and i connect to wireless network, however i have no access to internet for some reason. how can i solve this please?
<respire> tho at least they are encrypted filesys, symetric wth gpg and with a password manager
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Quick question while you're here: Is it normal for the right side of my screen to be full of black squares after a screensaver? I'm assuming not, but I can't get them off.
<michael1982> how do i update my bios?
<smellynosery> I changed my keyboard layout under System->Preferences->Keyboard, but it's still on the old one. I unticked "Separate layout per window" and I applied it system wide
<tripps> Is there a command (like dpkg-reconfigure) that resets *all* packages to maintainer defaults?
<Jordan_U> michael1982: Either make a FreeDOS boot floppy/CD or use http://flashrom.org/
<cabrey> anybody have any reason why it takes a while for the ssh server to put up a password prompt after I enter my username?
<onetinsoldier> michael1982: that can depend a little on you motherboard. on mine, i download the new .rom file onto usb memory stick. then boot into bios and theres an option in there to update the bios. i just select that and the .rom file and away it goes
<skierpage> I've got built-in VIA8237 sound and an Audigy ZS card.  Sound from the latter breaks up (ZZEEEEEEEEPP) while there's any network activity.  Alsa prefers the Audigy.  What's the simplest best-est way to tell Alsa in Lucid to prefer the built-in?
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73: print fails. /usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73:that's the error i get.
<anbr> Provenzano: "ubuntu kernel" contradicts "according to my computer". not using a supplied kernel is not simple. what do you hope to gain?
<Jordan_U> skierpage: System > Preferences > Sound
<jjwdesign> Anyone know how to install Eclipse and the PDT?
<onetinsoldier> tripps: hmm, not sure. what's the problem you're having?
<Provenzano> anbr I hope win some performance
<Chak82> hello
<Provenzano> it is too difficult to a 'noob'?
<anbr> Provenzano: a measurable performance gain? i don't think so
<Chak82> i have some problems with lucid lynx
<Provenzano> ok anbr =)
<Chak82> i cant open gnome art manager
<tripps> onetinsoldier, freezing upon loading up X. had it working just fine and for some reason it crapped out again. Dunno what did it and would like to avoid format/reinstall. Had to set i915 mode to 1 for it to work; now telling me /dev/fb0 doesn't exist if I go into failsafe, etc.
<Provenzano> thanks ;)
<anbr> np
<skierpage> Jordan_U: Oops, I'm on Kubuntu.  What does System > Preferences > Sound do under the covers?
<onetinsoldier> tripps: roger :-( don't know i can help much with that
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73: on the connection screen, i select HP Printer(HPLIP) and move to the next screen. On the next screen, i'm not sure what connection to type in.
<holmser> I keep getting a popup that says "apt authentication issue"
<Jordan_U> skierpage: It changes pulseaudio settings, I don't know if kubuntu uses pulseaudio. You should as in #kubuntu
<Jordan_U> s/as/ask
<sam_2007> moening guys. quick question about Skype on ubuntu.  it wont let me log in says i have one already running  but i didnt open it and there is nothing in the indication area.  any ideas?
<Time`s_Witness> how can i solve wireless problems please?
<holmser> any idea what could cause that?  The warning says it could be caused by a proxy, but I'm not running a proxy
<Reign25> Jordan_U: The floppy drive is disabled now, but now there are multiple black boxes on both sides of my screen. It's as if they are making a task bar on the left and right sides of my screen.
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Try disabling Desktop Effects in System > Preferences > Appearance
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Never mind. I just fixed it. It was a panel...odd.
<Typos_King> skierpage:      system settings > multimedia :P
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Yea. That's what I assumed it was as well.
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Are devices still not being recognized?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I'm about to try now, but the floppy is still listed in "Computer"
<onetinsoldier> ok, question. if you re-install a package, does it re-install the config files that come with the package? what if you have edited the config files? will it be overwritten with the maintainers that are included in the package?
<BlAck6j73> BigMacDawg: what options do you get?
<Zelozelos> onetinsoldier, you can possibly delete the settings then reinstall, but you'll have 2 be able to find the settings
<JAMD456> Can someone help me? I keep getting the following error in terminal any time I run a command
<JAMD456> Fontconfig warning: no <cachedir> elements found. Check configuration.
<onetinsoldier> Zelozelos: roger. so if i want the Maintainers config file i need to purge the packge before reinstalling it?
<axident> partitions creating problem! Can someone please help? Im new to Ubuntu so I dont know much about partitions sizes for Ubuntu and how it will be smart to part them. Hdd  size is 298 GiB so there are plenty of space to use! Please any suggestion?
<Zelozelos> onetinsoldier, it help to know what pgm your tkin about, but purge may work as well
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73: I am prompted to enter a connection, then it gives examples such as:
<BigMacDawg> http://hostname:631
<BigMacDawg> lpd://hostname/queue
<Typos_King> axident:  suggestions for?
<BigMacDawg> ...etc.
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73:
<FloodBot1> BigMacDawg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73: i have tried all of them
<karan> sexsexeseeeeex
<onetinsoldier> Zelozelos: ok, roger. tripps is asking how to have all his packages restore the original package maintainers config files... for all his installed packages
<BigMacDawg> Sorry.
<axident> Typos_king: suggestion for size of partitions and how many?
<colorlessprism> karan, not appropriate
<Zelozelos> onetinsoldier, uhh, thats a big job, it's prob better to reinstall the sys
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Still, nothing recognized.
<onetinsoldier> I have a script that will re-install all packages that are currently installed on a system. but i don't think that alone re-installs the original config file that come in a package
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Are there any ACPI or APIC settigns in the BIOS?
<Jordan_U> onetinsoldier: With --purge it will
<onetinsoldier> Jordan_U: yep, i know
<onetinsoldier> Jordan_U: tripps is asking how to have all his packages restore the original package maintainers config files... for all his installed packages
<Typos_King> axident:   at least 2, one for '/' root and one for 'swap', regular install will be around 2.5gbs, sooo, you can decide from there, if you can, you may also want a partition for your 'HOME' folder, and make others where you'd keep documents and videos/media, so when something happens and you need to reinstall, you only do it for the system partition, no  losing any multimedia or docs :)
<Reign25> Jordan_U: No.
<onetinsoldier> Jordan_U: don't think we'd want to use --purge for that, hehe
<tripps> onetinsoldier, Zelozelos problem is somewhere along the way my network broke too so I don't even have access to repos. Really frustrating, and I don't know what changed since everything was working fine.
<BlAck6j73> BigMacDawg: set the log to debug and pastebin it
<tripps> 9.10 works perfect on my laptop, 10.04 is a catastrophe. Don't know how so much can change
<onetinsoldier> tripps: are you only able to get to a recovery/rescue prompt atm?
<ryanakca> I have a Communication controller: Agere Systems Lucent V.92 Data/Fax Modem . I am wondering if I can record my phone line with said modem?
<Jordan_U> tripps: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a -pcritical" will almost do what you want
<Zelozelos> tripps i still say its prob easier just to reinstall the sys, theres a lot of packages to reconfigure
<onetinsoldier> tripps: are does the system boot ok but X just doesn't start?
<Typos_King> axident:   I use a 10gbs for '/' and 1gb for 'swap', and use another partition where I keep my videos/mp3s/docs :)
<koe> how can I login -.-" on irc ?
<onetinsoldier> are = or
<koe>     /msg NickServ and ?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Any ideas?
<Zelozelos> but if you only need to fix like 5 or 10 things, its hard 2 judge
<tripps> onetinsoldier, Zelozelos Jordan_U yes I can boot into recovery mode and do failsafe low res mode
<tripps> but no network now for some reason.
<GeekSquid> onetinsoldier: can I pass you ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a ....see 'man dpkg-reconfigure' #
<onetinsoldier> tripps: roger. i'm kind of surprised that dpkg doesn't have a command to just restore config files only
<koe> come one guys ... can someone tell me ? how can I login to IRC with a registred username ? /msg NickServ identity <password>  its not working
<tripps> Jordan_U, ok I'll try that.
<koe> come one guys ... can someone tell me ? how can I login to IRC with a registred username ? /msg NickServ identity <password>  its not working
<Jordan_U> koe: identify, not identity
<Pirate_Hunter> looking for a desktop weekly/day planner what are the options available?
<jrib> onetinsoldier: --force-confmiss, no?
<onetinsoldier> GeekSquid: i thought about that command.. but i believe that just reconfigures a package, with the config files it has. it does not restore the configs included in a .deb package
<onetinsoldier> jrib: hmm, let me look! :-)
<JAMD456> Can someone help me? In terminal every time I run a command Fontconfig errors pop up
<jrib> onetinsoldier: or maybe confnew in this case
<onetinsoldier> jrib: yep.. i think confnew
<skiwithpete> hi
<Typos_King> JAMD456:    try another tab or close the termianal and reopen a new terminal session :)
<tripps> Jordan_U, -a -pcritical that is. then I'll need to reconfigure X to enable KMS like before; that's what got X working fine. Then I started to play with s2ram, s2disk and somewhere something got seriously hosed
<onetinsoldier> tripps: might have something you can 'try'... at your own risk, in the lowres mode
<Typos_King> JAMD456:    I'd think some prior running lost/zombie process
<Jordan_U> tripps: KMS should be enabled by default in 10.04
<tripps> Jordan_U, how about koala?
<JAMD456> Typos_King No it has been happening all week even when the computer is shutting down I am getting a list of font config errors rather then the shutdown splash
<Jordan_U> tripps: No, it was only enabled for intel in 9.10
<onetinsoldier> tripps: just by looking at what your saying, i think chances are high you might just have to re-install from scratch. but i have something you can 'try'... i think
<BigMacDawg> BlAcK6j73: I pasted the log. Were you able to see it?
<auraCatalyst> Could someone help me get my partitioning done?
<tripps> Jordan_U, I upgraded to koala, then upgraded to lynx
<wildbat_laptop> auraCatalyst, what you need ?
<tripps> had to enable KMS by doing the i915 setmode fix
<BlAck6j73> BigMacDawg: you have paste the  address for me to see it
<Zelozelos> tripps heh, upgraded, now theres the root of the issues there rofl
<auraCatalyst> Mind if I message you, wildbat?
<Typos_King> JAMD456:    can you paste it for use to see?    pastie.org or paste2.com or so
<mattpat> Hey y'all, anyone know of a way to load new drivers without restarting? I just activated proprietary drivers for a wifi adapter, but I'm using the LiveCD, so I effectively can't restart to activate them
<JAMD456> Typos_King will do
<Jordan_U> tripps: Then just "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak"
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73: sorry about that. http://paste.ubuntu.com/435828/
<tripps> Jordan_U, will the -a -pcritical return filees to 10.04 maintainer configs? I was careful to always choose maintainer's package during the upgrade
<MASSAKRE> good evening
<sergi808> evening
<tripps> Zelozelos, tell me about it :-/
<jrib> mattpat: you shouldn't have to restart, make sure they are loaded with lsmod I guess...
<Scunizi> Thunderbird seems to send me the same email I am replying to.. how do I change this behavoir?
<MASSAKRE> the Ubuntu 10.04 haven't intel 64bits version?
<mattpat> jrib: I would hope I wouldn't, but there are several indicators that say "Your new drivers will not work until you restart," and in the wifi menu, it says "device not ready"
<Typos_King> mattpat:   usually you'd do -> sudo modprobe DRIVERNAMEHERE;   you can get the name from the -> lsmod
<onetinsoldier> MASSAKRE: yes.. one moment
<sergi808> MASSAKRE: the AMD64 works for both
<wildbat_laptop> auraCatalyst, ok
<MASSAKRE> only 32 bits, and AMD 64bits versions?
<jrib> mattpat: ignore the gui
<Scunizi> MASSAKRE: amd/64 is also for intel
<Jordan_U> tripps: It will if you add --force-confnew as jrib suggested
<MASSAKRE> strange... the 9.10 has the 64 version, and AMD64 version
<jrib> mattpat: at worse you have to restart some services or tools, but you need to make sure the module is loaded first
<JAMD456> Typos_King http://pastie.org/966857
<xangua> MASSAKRE: are the same
<Zelozelos> MASSAKRE, the 64 bit architecture is modled after an amd processor, thats why its says amd 64 bit ;)
<MASSAKRE> ok
<MASSAKRE> thanx
<shadmego> greetings!
<gartral> whats the name of the chat application in ubuntu? and why wont it let me open a chat
<axident> Typos_King: Your last suggestions seems to fit my mid best! I wrote something about this, but there were no suggestion or hint about sizes. Could you suggest who big I shall make them? I know that Ubuntu 10.04 install size is almost 3.4 GiB with only two partitions!
<jrib> gartral: empathy?
<mattpat> Typos_King: I'm not finding the module in lsmod, though that could be just because I don't know its name (though nothing even remotely suggesting Broadcom)
<mattpat> jrib: Any thoughts which services I should restart for new wireless drivers?
<ibkanat> I major mouse issues can I get some help? seems like this is the answer but cant get my mouse to take the adjustments http://patrickmylund.com/blog/lowering-gaming-mouse-sensitivity-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Are there any ACPI or APIC settigns in the BIOS?
<Typos_King> mattpat:   broadcomm drivers go by BCM and some numbers
<gartral> jrib: alright, what could be keeping empathy from open any chat on any network? i can edit, remove and add buddies, but not talk to them unless they open the chat first
<jrib> mattpat: I'd try networking and network-manager.  No idea what you actually need to restart.  In my macbook's case, it "just worked"
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Nope.
<jrib> gartral: no idea, never used empathy
<ibkanat> this is using lucid
<mattpat> Typos_King: Yeah, nothing for lsmod | grep bcm :(
<gartral> also, i cant set my status from the name panel thingy
<Typos_King> axident:    I'd probably stick with a 10gbs, or if you plan to install some big packages like virtualbox and such, maybe 20gbs
<ibkanat> also I read through http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/Development/Documentation/PointerAcceleration
<ibkanat> but still cant get the mouse to slow
<SpiritOfSadness> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<shadmego> Can someone help me with an issue in my upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04?
<shadmego> I have a very strange message that I can't find anywhere (exactly)
<mattpat> jrib: That worked, thanks :)
<ibkanat> so any xorg experts feel free to jump in
<ibkanat> xinput set-prop "Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 2.10" "Device Accel Profile" 2
<ibkanat> property Device Accel Profile doesn't exist, you need to specify its type and format
<skiwithpete> can someone help me get middle click working in firefox
<shadmego> init: plymouth-splash main process terminated with status 1
<skiwithpete> I don't think the 2button click on my touchpad is correctly configured
<Zelozelos> shadmego, i can give you the shortest, sweetest answer, reinstall using the 10.04 cd, or you will deff have more issues then the current ones ;)
<shadmego> any ideas?
<skiwithpete> recon its an xorg solutionn
<ibkanat> can someone tell me if 10.4 uses hal for the mouse or not
<skiwithpete> middle click seems to do right click
<shadmego> This error has caused my Linux machine to not boot
<tripps> Jordan_U, you're saying I should delete the xorg.conf file?
<Jordan_U> tripps: Yes, the default for 10.04 is not to have one at all.
<dorgan> how do i look at an upstart script?
<onetinsoldier> tripps: rename it if you rather. it does the same thing
<JAMD456> Typos_King http://pastie.org/966857 the error I am getting
<tripps> Jordan_U, ok done. let's reboot and see what happens.
<ibkanat> hey just got a little something from xset m 1/25 0
<Typos_King> JAMD456:   saw it :)
<Typos_King> JAMD456:   sounds as if it there's an error in /etc/fonts/fonts.conf :|
<JAMD456> Typos_King How do I fix it?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Try adding the kernel parameter "lapic".
<Reign25> Jordan_U: How would I go about that?
<tripps> Jordan_U, onetinsoldier no dice. frozen solid
<tripps> booting back into recovery mode
<Jordan_U> tripps: Frozen after rebooting after removing the xorg.conf?
<tripps> Jordan_U, yes
<shadmego> If someone is free, I could use a bit of help getting past a significant issue
<skiwithpete> can someone help me with middle button emulation on a touchpad
<BlAck6j73> BigMacDawg: its seems to have printed a pdf file
<tripps> Jordan_U, I'm not convinced KMS is enabled :
<Typos_King> JAMD456:   check your /etc/fonts/fonts.conf, maybe you have a missing <cachedir> entry, in mine is on line 73
<tripps> running failsafe
<gartral> shadmego: you should post your issue, know will know if they can help you untill we all know your problem
<JAMD456> Typos_King will do
<shadmego> ahh.
<shadmego> I posted above and didn't want to flood the channel
<axident> Typos_king. The partition for video/doc/mp3  is the /home?
<shadmego> I have a client that updated their 9.10 ubuntu to 10.04 on Sunday
<shadmego> Since then, they are getting the following error message during boot:
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Hold shift during boot to see the grub menu, press 'e' to edit the first menu entry, then add "lapic" to the end of the "linux" line and press ctrl+x to boot.
<Zelozelos> shadmego, seriously, you said you upgraded , you will encounter lots of issues this way, its best to install freashly from ce
<JAMD456> Typos_King the line is not there
<tripps> Jordan_U, booted into failsafe. should I take a peak at some logs?
<Zelozelos> *cd
<Typos_King> axident:   doesn't have to be, I use another partition for storing those
<gartral> shadmego: then post all on one line, if it's a log, paste it too www.pastebin.com then post the link here
<Reign25> Jordan_U: K. I'll try that now.
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73: i assure you, nothing has printed. it is a multifunction machine and i did make a copy of a document. i'm not sure if this is what's showing up.
<shadmego> init: plymouth-splash main process (#) terminated with status 1
<gartral> !enter  shadmego
<gartral> !enter | shadmego
<ubottu> shadmego: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jordan_U> tripps: What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline" ?
<Jordan_U> tripps: And what graphics card do you have?
<onetinsoldier> shadmego: i know what i would try, but i don't know if it would fix it
<Typos_King> JAMD456:   mine looks like -> http://paste2.org/p/837301
<tripps> Jordan_U, root=UUID<longUUID> ro single
<rui> hello everybody
<onetinsoldier> hello rui
<Guest37140> Hi, anyone know how to stream audio from amarok to airport express?
<BlAck6j73> BigMacDawg: open up a text file   put some text in it   and retry
<tripps> Jordan_U, intel 82852/855GM
<shadmego> Anything would help. I wasn't around for the upgrade so I don't know what steps were taken or what questions were answered.
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73:will do...
<rui> can anyone helpeme to installa web cam on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Jordan_U> tripps: Is the recovery shell using the full resolution of your screen?
<Guest37140> there's an option in the sound server to make airtunes devices discoverable, but I don' t know how to find them
<bizkut1> vps for sale. please pm
<Zelozelos> whats a vps?
<rui> onetinsoldier:can you helpeme to install a web cam on ubuntu 10.04
<JAMD456> Typos_King I am missing Huge Chunks of what is in your Fonts.conf
<Jordan_U> bizkut1: Advertizements are not apropriate for #ubuntu
<tripps> Jordan_U, I'm in failsafeX which is the correct res
<mickster04> !ot | bizkut1
<ubottu> bizkut1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tripps> Jordan_U, recovery shell console would be if I switched to it
<Smeh> I'm trying to create a softraid array in 9.10 using palimpsest but when i try and create the array is just reports "the daemon is inhibited". The installer partitioner doesn't seem to want to give me the option of creating a softraid so i don't know what to do..
<rui> hello onetinsoldier
<gartral> shadmego: you need to learn how to use irc before anyone can help you, i cannot follow you if you dont 1) post my name in front of each message so i SEE they're for me. 2) dont use enter as period. and 3) paste all logs/errors to a pastebin
<Typos_King> JAMD456:   just bear in mind mine is for 9.1 :)
<gartral> Typos_King: there is no such build!
<Jordan_U> tripps: If your consoles (like tty1) are full resolution then you're almost certainly using KMS
<Typos_King> hehe
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73: can not print. when attempting to, the status of the printer says '/usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed. should i try to change the connection for the printer? could that be wrong?
<Typos_King> gartral:   I guess I missed the 0 :)
<onetinsoldier> shadmego: i would do this command to see all the plymouth packages that i have installed --> 1) dpkg -l '*plymouth*' | grep ^ii  2) run this command for all those package names --> sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends <package_name>  3) reinstall all those packages again with... sudo apt-get install <pacakge_name>
<JAMD456> Typos_King in other words don't cut, paste and save :P ,Is there any way to restore mine
<tripps> Jordan_U, well this is the "one time low res X" so may be vesa
<gartral> Jordan_U: how do i fix that if im using nvidia drivers? im sick of ugly consoles
<erghezi> i cant enable vsiual effects
<Typos_King> JAMD456:   well, you can always try to do the cut/paste, just back yours up :)
<Jordan_U> gartral: You're stuck with VESA resolutions when using a proprietary driver.
<gartral> erghezi: you need a 3d acceleration driver
<shadmego> onetinsoldir: I would love to try that,  or find a way around plymouth altogether, but I can't boot the system, not even to a working grub maint. shell
<JAMD456> Typos_King I will try that :S
<shadmego> onetinsoldier: I would love to try that,  or find a way around plymouth altogether, but I can't boot the system, not even to a working grub maint. shell
<tripps> Jordan_U, actually looks like regular 25-ish line text console in this mode
<gartral> Jordan_U: redhat/fedora can force vesa_high_res
<onetinsoldier> shadmego: oh, i see. don't kow
<onetinsoldier> know*
<tripps> Jordan_U, how do I verify KMS' use
<erghezi> gartral: i install it! i use 195.36.24 nvidia driver
<BlAck6j73> BigMacDawg: Find out the LAN ip address for your printer    then  open a console and type the following      hp-makeuri    your ip
<shotgun4us> list
<gartral> erghezi: from repos or nvidia's site?
<shadmego> onetinsoldier: As I currently see it, I have two options: 1. to reinstall everything from scratch. 2. Try to bypass plymouth which might tear the system up even further and then reinstall from scratch
<rui> onetinsoldier: can you helpeme to install a webcam on ubuntu 10.04?
<erghezi> gartral: from nvidia site
<mrgenixus> I have a new kernel installed, but the new kernel panics becuase the grub config isn't set correctly; the old one runs just fine; I think the issue is related to the fact that I'm running in a Wubi install -- which is to say -- I'm running from a file on an ntfs disk, and when the kernel tried to mount root, it fails
<tripps> maybe I'll uninstall laptop-mode-tools
<Jordan_U> shadmego: Do disable plymouth just remove the "splash" kernel parameter
<axident> Typos_king. I think I do only have one question more! do it make since to make a partition for stored settings? If yes, witch type shall it be?
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73: it's not connected via ip or ethernet. it is connected directly to the server via USB cable.
<erghezi> gartral: from this guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<onetinsoldier> rui: nope.. sorry. i'm not familiar with how to install webcams or webcam software
<mrgenixus> for whatever reason ubuntu seems to extra-complicate grub so I can't seem to find the file that isn't correct
<mrgenixus> Ideas
<gartral> erghezi: THAT"S your problem, you just screwed yourself hard! reinstall from scratch and install the nvidia driver from hardware profiler
<onetinsoldier> mrgenixus: i hear you!
<rui> onetinsoldier:thank you
<rui> can anyone helpeme to installa web cam on Ubuntu 10.04?
<mrgenixus> onetinsoldier: is your skin blue?
<shadmego> Jordan_U: I tried removing the splash parameter and got a similar, though different error. I am not in front of the machine anymore so I can't repeat that particular error
<BlAck6j73> BigMacDawg: I think its looking for an ip address
<onetinsoldier> grub2 kind of sucks for configuring compared to the good old grub1
<erghezi> gartral: he he:))
<Typos_King> axident:    stored settings are usually at $HOME folder, so :)
<tripps> Jordan_U, an other ideas? I've been fighting this for 10 hours now :-/
<mrgenixus> onetinsoldier: tell me something I don't know?
<mrgenixus> it doesn't seem like its designed to be configured
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73: ok, i will try the IP address of the server.
<gartral> erghezi: see ya laters. the #ubuntu community has 0 support for installing any propriotary driver from the manufactuer's website
<Jordan_U> onetinsoldier: I disagree, I'll take separate clearly defined files over a single one with comments-that-aren't-really-comments and areas where user modifications will be silently discarded by update-grub
<erghezi> gartral: so can you tell me, how to remove it?
<gartral> erghezi: you've fucked you computer hard. I don't know a more blunt way to say it.. you need too reinstall ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> Jordan_U: roger. well, i don't like it so far. i used to be able to help people with their grub problems. now, i don't even bother to try
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mrgenixus> Jordan_U: there's something to be said for staying with convention
<Kennith> Should I be adding PPAs for any new programs I install?
<Zelozelos> tripps, as i told shadmego and yourself earlier, if you upgraded and you're having issues, reinstall freashly from disk, itll be the best way to fix everyting ;)
<Reign25> Jordan_U: To which line? There is one linux line, but at the end is "Quiet splash", but it's not the last line. Should I enter it there?
<erghezi> gartral: but that's not solution ! i install ubuntu from alpha:(
<Kennith> I've heard that the Ubuntu repositories aren't always up-to-date, and adding PPAs is a good thing to do
<tripps> Jordan_U, I was afraid you said that. I got it working though for an hour or so before I started playing with suwsusp
<Jordan_U> mrgenixus: Convention is broken, ask Ubuntu's grub maintainers that have had to deal with bug reports about the unintuitive behavior of legacy update-grub
<gartral> erghezi: well.. time to download the release iso.. once you've installed the nvidia drivers from their site, you make chankes that are irreperrable in the kernel.. there's no more blut a way to explain it, you've toasted ubuntu
<BlAck6j73> BigMacDawg: do you have hplip  installed   and what happens when you open the browser and enter    localhost:631
<gartral> erghezi: perhaps next time you should read the warnings?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Yes, add it after splash (and on the same line as splash)
<JAMD456> Typos_King Thank you for your help, I fixed the problem by adding the <cachedir> lines from yours to mine
<mrgenixus> Jordan_U: ok --  fine.  it WAS a pain -- the devil you know and all -- that doesn't allow me to correct the issue
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Thank you. Booting now.
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73:I believe HPLIP is installed. it is an option listed. i am trying to install and configure the printer via the localhost:631 address.
<Jordan_U> Reign25: You're welcome.
<mrgenixus> I'm currently looking at the grub.cfg file, which I can't edit and make any real difference, and I can't seem to find the file I do need to change.. and that's less well-documented than ever.
<rui> please help
<onetinsoldier> Jordan_U: perhaps if they'd just put that darn /etc/default/grub file in with all the other ones! grrr... in /etc/grub.d
<mrgenixus> this seems like a step backwards
<gartral> erghezi: or.. petition nvidia to release drivers that dont suck... ohh.. wait.. we've been doing that for 15 years
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73: That is the only way i know how to congfigure it.
<rui> can anyone help me to install a webcam on Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> mrgenixus: Could you pastebin your grub.cfg?
<erghezi> gartral: i have a big bug. so I had to try it:(
<anbr> rui: just plug it in. if any of your programs wants to use it, it will
<mrgenixus> I can .. one sec -- there doesn't seem to be any difference between what works and what doesn't
<erghezi> gartral: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/580167
<mrgenixus> I have to conclude it's not a configuration problem
<axident> Typos_king: Not more about partitions sizes. In the case I have to to fix/repair my system one day, what do I then have to do? Something with backup or how is it done at linux?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Nothing solved :/
<papertigers> anyone have any luck mounting nfsv4 at boot?
<mrgenixus> Jordan_U: and not with grub
<nicolas> hi, I'm new to ubuntu, I have a ntfs partitioned disk that is automaticly mounted when I click on it in nautilus, how can I set umask for it?
<rui> anbr: i have plug in and used cheese and he dont  find the web cam
<mrgenixus> it might be I don't have the correct filesystem driver in the initrd?
<gartral> erghezi: i can garuntee, a reinstall now will fix 90% of your bugs. you're literally at the bottum of the barrel when it comes to bad positions, you've made the mistakeo f updating from alpha>beta>release, and THEN added a completly unsupportable driver too your system!
<Smeh> I'm trying to create a softraid array in 9.10 using palimpsest but when i try and create the array is just reports "the daemon is inhibited". The installer partitioner doesn't seem to want to give me the option of creating a softraid so i don't know what to do..
<nicolas> atm it is 700 but I want 755 for the mounted volume(s)
<anbr> rui: i don't know cheese.  type   gphoto2 -P   at the command line. what happens?
<rui> anbr: im installing Gphoto2
<wildbat_laptop> nicolas, you can't with gvfs( i guess, can't find a solution to it...) but you can mount is with ntfs-3g
<smellynosery> I changed my keyboard layout under System->Preferences->Keyboard, but it's still on the old one. I unticked "Separate layout per window" and I applied it system wide. Does anybody know how to fix that?
<shadmego> Jordan_U: I was wrong. When removing the "splash" kernel parameter, the same error message comes up - init: plymouth-splash main process (#) terminated with status 1
<ChogyDan> rui: you can also try gstreamer-properties
<nicolas> wildbat_laptop: so I have to mount the volumes manually instead of letting nautilus (or whatever is triggered by nautilus) do it?
<rui> anbr: i try gphoto2 and give that message *** Error ***
<rui> Could not detect any camera
<rui> *** Error (-105: 'Unknown model') ***
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Try installing the latest upstream kernel from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/ (be sure to install the header package as well as the image package).
<wildbat_laptop> nicolas, yes sir if you want it mount auto, do it in fstab
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Would you mind filing a bug report?
<papertigers> anyone follow the nfsv4 guide on the ubuntu site and have it work?
<nicolas> wildbat_laptop: but ntsf-3g and fstab don't work well together do they?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I think that was in the update.
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Sure.
<wildbat_laptop> nicolas, hey good ^^ ~ i was using it in 9.10
<nicolas> wildbat_laptop: ok, ty for the info :)
<rui> anbr: i try gstreamer-properties and he donts find any camera
<tedddd> my themes are all messed up -- is there any way to easily re-install them
<Jordan_U> Reign25: The kernel on that page is newer than the latest kernel in 10.04. It also doesn't have any Ubuntu specific modifications.
<kcaze> Hi everyone, I sort of nuked gnome by trying to manually install GTK+
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Gotcha. I'll install it now.
<kcaze> So far I installed the following libraries: glib, pango, and atk
<rui> anbr:my  web cam is a Vicious and Divine
<kcaze> Now all my text has turned into squares that look like this: "[]". Anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?
<rui> anbr:and have an usb connection
<bwest> ok, let me rephrase the issue
<rui> anbr:an usb port
<sirninja> If I were to buy a new desktop computer, what kind of hardware should I get so it is most compatible with linux?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: It won't let me install the package for I386
<Jordan_U> sirninja: Buy one with Ubuntu pre-installed from companies like System76 or Dell
<Zelozelos> sirninja, some manufacturers offer ubuntu systems now
<kcaze> Does anyone know if I can fix Gnome by installing the rest of the libraries for gtk?
<Zelozelos> sirninja, but 1 thing i wont suggest is an nvidea graphics card rofl
<sirninja> lol. that's what I have now. I know exactly what you mean
<anbr> rui: sorry, i don't know
<rui> anbr:ok
<LUCIDementia> I feel like I've tried everything but my wireless internet still won't work. I'm using a Dell laptop so I need to ndiswrapper to make it work but something's still wrong
<rui> anbr:what can i do to have web cam with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> sirninja: http://www.system76.com/ http://www.dell.com/ubuntu
<sirninja> LUCIDementia: is it a dell studio? That's what I have. I had to install the package bcmwl-kernel-source
<LUCIDementia> it's a Dell vostro 1500 if that means anything to you
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: ndiswrapper is almost never actually needed
<Zed`>  /llh
<Zelozelos> LUCIDementia, i have a dell vostro, and i dont have 2 do anything for my wireless 2 work, but i guess you have a diff wireless adapter? hopefully you tried it b4 you started messin with it
<sirninja> LUCIDEmentia: you should try installing bcmwl-kernel-source if it's a broadcom wireless card
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: Could you pastebin the output of "lshw -C network" ?
<LUCIDementia> it is broadcom
<LUCIDementia> and it didn't work, which is why I started messing with it. Now I can see wireless networks but still can't connect
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: What exactly did you try before ndiswrapper?
<LUCIDementia> honestly I don't know. I just kept following instructions on forums that sounded similar to my problem but I rarely understood what I was doing
<LUCIDementia> that and installing things from synaptic.
<mohawkboi> Has anyone had any luck sorting Force Feedback for G25 in Ubuntu 10.04? I have tried everything in the forums and on google but no luck. Any ideas greatly appreciated :-)
<anbr> rui: i'm not sure if a working  gphoto2 --capture-image   would be enough "have web cam" for you. paste the output of  aptitude show gphoto2
<Hssan> any one can help me here ?
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73: Are you still there?
<Zelozelos> Hssan, please state the issue, if you have already and no-one answered just keep trying
 * Hssan need help with ubuntu if any one can
<oyo> hi
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: Doing that can lead to configurations that will prevent even correct instructions from working. If you pastebin the output from "lshw -C network" I can tell you if your card is supported and by what drivers. Once we've figured that out I'd recommend a fresh install (if you haven't done much customization yet) to ensure there are no conflicting configurations.
<BlAck6j73> BigMacDawg: yea
<mohawkboi> If I am using a gaming controller for a game played under wine should I get support for force feedback for it from wine?
<Hssan> Zelozelos can i pvt you ?
<rui> anbr:i have the following message *** Error ***
<rui> Could not detect any camera
<rui> ERROR: Could not capture.
<rui> *** Error (-105: 'Unknown model') ***
<Zelozelos> Hssan, no, just state the issue(s)
<FloodBot1> rui: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anbr> rui:     aptitude show gphoto2
<Jordan_U> Reign25: What error message do you get exactly when trying to install the package?
<Hssan> my issue is here http://www.just.edu.jo/~mzali/courses/Winter10/Cis345/Final_pr/CIS345_FinalPr_Winter2010.pdf
<rui> anbr:explain to me im new to ubuntu
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73: I've been able to verify that the server sees the printer on the usb ports. but connecting it in the CUPS localhost:631 page is still baffling me.
<LUCIDementia> cool. I'm glad I'm interacting with someone that can make sense of this
<LUCIDementia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/435846/
<oyo> my ubuntu 10.04 is too slow when I maximize the window , who can help me
<Hssan> i need to make finger command without use it
<Jordan_U> Reign25: You need to install the linux-image package first.
<Izinucs> BigMacDawg: go to the Admin tab and click "Add printers"
<mrgenixus> oyo -- try turing off desktop effects
<Jordan_U> Hssan: We aren't going to do your homework for you, let alone your final
<Izinucs> BigMacDawg: actually when you plug it in the usb port typically ubuntu will recognize it and set it up
<Zelozelos> Hssan, this is the ubuntu support chat room, ie, its for people who are having issues with ubuntu like, a driver or bug, not exactly for educational questions, try #ubuntu-offtopic mkay
<seattlegaucho> !unity
<Izinucs> BigMacDawg: I just came in .. so what printer is it?
<anbr> rui: what ubuntu version are you using?
<rui> anbr :ubuntu 10.04
<Morell> Hello... how to install "lvm" from the live CD?
<BigMacDawg> Izinucs: it's an HP photosmart. but connected to the server via usb.
<Izinucs> BigMacDawg: server being a different machine? and where are you typing localhost:631? on your machine?
<BigMacDawg> Izinucs: Yes, that is the case. Server is a different machine. i am accessing it via localhost:631
<coppro> My wireless is periodically stopping working; it says "Device or resource busy" if I try a scan, but otherwise no error, but it won't connect to a network
<rui> anbr:Package: gphoto2
<rui> State: installed
<rui> Automatically installed: no
<rui> Version: 2.4.5-2
<rui> Priority: extra
<FloodBot1> rui: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rui> Section: universe/utils
<Reign25> Jordan_U: The computer seems to keep freezing up on me. I can't get the download to finish. Do you think this is associated with the same issue? It's getting seriously frustrating.
<Izinucs> BigMacDawg: so localhost:631 is on your machine.. that won't work to set it up.. you have to do it on the server
<BlAck6j73> BigMacDawg:sorry I thought it was a attached directly
<LUCIDementia> Jordan_U: I realize there's a lot to read there, but I just want to make sure you got the link. If not I can send it again.
<rui> FloodBot1: ok im new at Xchat and past bin, please explain tome what to do i have an acccount with Launchpad
<BlAck6j73> BigMacDawg: yea go to the server
<IdleOne> !paste | rui
<ubottu> rui: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BigMacDawg> Izinucs: I see. how would i go about doing that? that means i've been trying to connect a printer to a machine that is not even connected physically. LOL.
<Izinucs> BigMacDawg: server first with http://<ip address>:631
<BigMacDawg> BlAck6j73:np.
<greezmunkey> Hssan: ?
<GTroy> any beginner questions I can help with?
<GTroy> beginner-medium user?
<Izinucs> GTroy: try #ubuntu-beginners ??
<IdleOne> GTroy: just stick around and when someone asks a question you can help with then you help :)
<BigMacDawg> Izinucs: I tried the server ip:631, however got 403 Forbidden.
<GTroy> true, I thought I'd get in the way as fast as possible
<BigMacDawg> i know i set up the CUPS on the machine.
<mohawkboi> If I am using a gaming controller for a game played under wine should I get support for force feedback for it from wine?
<GTroy> mohawkboi, is the driver installed in wine?
<lordeden> I got a question, I just fixed my ati/fglrx problem and I noticed that scrolling and window movment across the desktop was jerky, is this because desktop effects are not enabled?
<greezmunkey> BigMacDawg: try localhost:631
<Izinucs> BigMacDawg: you can log into the server with ssh then use a cli based browser to access the cups server.. you might also ask in #ubuntu-server .. unfortunately I've gotta afk..
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: Your card is supported by the STA driver, and the open source b43 driver (though a newer kernel than the one in 10.04 is recommended for b43)
<aruj> I'd like to install a pastebin server for my intranet. Any suggestion?
<Izinucs> greezmunkey: cups server is on a different machine.. being used as a print server ..
<BigMacDawg> greezmunkey: localhost:631 does give me a page, but is that the page to configure printers connected to the server?
<GTroy> lordeden, you might try it with the effects turned on
<mohawkboi> GTroy I tried to install the software it came with under wine but it never detects the hardware. Logitech have not and will not supply a linux driver and I don't know how or if it is possible to install a windows driver.
<randal> How do i make it when my windows open they open maximized
<lordeden> gtroy: it won't let me turn effects on even tho I've installed the latest drivers from ATI
<LUCIDementia> Jordan_U: hmm....that doesn't sound like good news. What should I do?
<lordeden> I still haven't figured out why it won't
<spaceace> I've got a 2TB drive that's purely for storing thousands of directories full of PDF documents roughly 1mb each. Will ext3 be fine?
<daniel__> hello i am new to ubuntu and i would like to know how to install a program from tar.gz file
<greezmunkey> BigMacDawg: Most likely, yes, browse around administration...
<GTroy> mohawkboi, try the driver inside wine
<GTroy> at least that's what I'd try next
<b3nn> hey guys i want to run a scrpit when the user FAILS to authenticate. hopefully someone can point me in the right direction?
<anbr> folks, is libgphoto2 upstream the central hub for supporting webcams? are there other other projects trying to do that?
<mohawkboi> GTroy Thanks I should have thought of that. Will run off and try that. Thanks again!
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: The STA driver should work fine with the kernel you have, and if it doesn't it's not hard do install a newer kernel to use the b43 drivers
<GTroy> lordeden, is your gf card strong enough for the effects
<Zelozelos> daniel__, whats the program you want 2 install?
<GTroy> mohawkboi, sure my pleasure
<greezmunkey> BigMacDawg: your cups server can be used to connect to printers on other machines...
<lordeden> gtroy, it was turned on in 9.10, i'm running an ATI raedon 4850 with 512meg
<GTroy> lordeden, yeah, that's plenty powerful
<LUCIDementia> Jordan_U: well it didn't work when I first installed Ubuntu last Friday, so on to step 2. How do I get b43 drivers/kernel?
<Morell> Someone who has done an installation on one partition lvm?
<BigMacDawg> greezmunkey: can it be used a print server?
<GTroy> lordeden, can you print your xorg.conf to pastebin and pm it to me?
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: You specifically enabled the STA driver from System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<lordeden> sure gtroy
<ubuntu_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487293 Would anyone be kind enough to read that over, and try to help?
<clone1018> Hey
<Zelozelos> ho
<clone1018> Any known deadly bugs with Wubi 10.04
<greezmunkey> BigMacDawg: I dont know all of the details of your config, but you can make a local printer available to the network as well.
<clone1018> I remember last time I used it I always got the bash/grub whatever errors :D
<Zelozelos> daniel__, ??
<LUCIDementia> I see. I did, but now I'm enabling b43. I feel like I've done this many times before but it seems worth a shot
<mattpat> I would just like to throw out a quick shoutout to the folks that make Ubuntu the terrific product it is: I'm a Mac user, and while I still prefer OS X, Ubuntu is perhaps the most beautiful operating system I've used, in every sense of the word (not just visually)
<mattpat> :)
<BigMacDawg> greezmunkey: thanks, that's what i've been trying to do. but to no avail...
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: Make sure you disable the STA driver when using the b43 driver
<BigMacDawg> greezmunkey: i believe it may be something to do with how i'm setting up the connection on the connection page.
<LUCIDementia> it automatically turned grey when I enabled b43, but wireless still won't connect
<GTroy> lordeden, paste it into pastebin.ca and give me the link
<FatalIll> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487293 Would anyone be kind enough to read that over, and try to help?
<lordeden> gtroy, got ya
<GTroy> :D
<arand_> GTroy: Unless you are absolutely certain you'll fix it, it's normally standard practice to post everything in channel, so that others can jump in should they have a clue ;)
<MACscr_lappy> are the open source radeon drivers just prefered or do the properietery ones just not work at all with more than 2 monitors? Im trying to get 3 working correctly
<GTroy> ya, good point arand
<Izinucs> BigMacDawg: greezmunkey quick thought .. printer on the server has to be shared
<greezmunkey> BigMacDawg: what clients will be printing, *nix or windows, etc? How is your network set up? You need to answer those. Write that up, and send it to http://paste.ubuntu.com - please.
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: You can install the latest upstream kernel from here, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/ . Be sure to install the linux-image package first.
<GTroy> arand, I'm curious if the driver is selected in the x conf file
<LUCIDementia> Jordan_U: many thanks...but honestly I have no idea what I'm looking at. Do I just click all these links?
<tripps> Can I do a fresh install on top of an existing install or do I really need to move my hundreds of GB of data somewhere, reformat and install?
<mohawkboi> GTroy, Problen... Running the executable for Windows drivers with Wine will not work under Linux, as Windows drivers are not designed for the Windows kernel. Wine is for applications only - you'll need Linux drivers for your hardware. There are no linux drivers available for the G25. Yet the Ubuntu 10.04 forums and the ubuntu updates all state the G25 is supported.
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: Are you using 32 bit Ubuntu or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<lordeden> if pastebin.ca would show up i'd post it
<Josesordo> hello all
<LUCIDementia> 32
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: 10.04?
<LUCIDementia> yes. And I say 32 because I understand that that's the default
<GTroy> mohawkboi, ok, I think it's plug and play
<GTroy> mohawkboi, can you do a lsusb and see if it's recognized?
<crankharder> how do I start/stop mysql in 10.4?
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: First download this file and double click it to install it: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/linux-image-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_i386.deb then do the same with this file: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/linux-headers-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_i386.deb
<crankharder> #service mysql start <-- hanging forever, doesn't seem to start mysql
<sickgut> for the life of me i cant get my nvidia geforce fx 5200 agp video working in lucid the 71. series drivers seems to be dropped
<mohawkboi> Gtroy Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c299 Logitech, Inc. G25 Racing Wheel
<GTroy> ok, so it's there
<lordeden> gtroy, http://pastebin.com/e3Z8PgYP
<GTroy> thanks lordeden
<mohawkboi> Gtroy I think i need to find as GUI configuration program for it. I have tried joystic and no luck.
<Morell> Someone who has done an installation on one partition lvm?
<GTroy> mohawkboi, let me see if I can find something
<BigMacDawg> greezmunkey:here you go! http://paste.ubuntu.com/435855/
<mohawkboi> GTroy thanks HEAPS. This had me stuck since Ubuntu 8 :-(
<Vigo> Morell: Yes I have, using Debian Lenny.
<GTroy> mohawkboi, do you have a dual screen without xinerama on?
<Morell> Vigo, hello
<look> what is the latest driver install for the Intel Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<Vigo> Morell: Hello
<mohawkboi> Gtroy no I only have one screen.
<look> and can i sudo apt-get it?
<Morell> Vigo, I made a clean installation
<psusi> look, eh?  you got a vostro v13 too? :)
<daniel__> zelozelos sorry i was away... thank for your help...i would like to install clamAV
<look> no i have an Acer TravelMate 4150 and need the drivers
<GTroy> lordeden, does this look at all like any help? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/help-get-g25-driving-force-pro-support-into-linux-629288/
<Vigo> Morell: It is the same system, are you having any issues?
<Josesordo> I installed the ATI drivers in ubuntu 10.04 LTS (.run file from ati web site), but in hardware drivers said is not activated, so I tried to activated but failed
<psusi> look, ohh... wha tmakes you think you need any drivers?  everything worked out of the box for me on my dell vostro v13 with that same chipset
<Morell> Vigo, Ubunrtu
<greezmunkey> BigMacDawg: perfect timing, I had to go for a bit :)
<Zelozelos> daniel__, Klam av? as in the antivirus software?
<Trenton> boot manager for two drives containing Ubuntu 10.04lts and vista premium.
<look> psusi, i need accelerated graphics
<LUCIDementia> Jordan_U: the second link gave me an error message about dependency not being satisfied. Should I restart and try again?
<psusi> look, yea... and?
<Morell> Vigo, but I have my "/ home" in one partition "lvm"
<look> psusi, the driver ubuntu has HAS NO SUPPORT FOR IT
<daniel__> yes... but is klamAV the same as clamAV?
<psusi> look, seems to work fine for me
<lordeden> gtroy, that's for logictech drivers
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: Sorry, my fault. You need to install http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/linux-headers-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_i386.deb first
<GTroy> no help....I'm thinking 100% compatibility isn't here yet, but I could be wrong
<look> psusi, can you render a 2d plane to give it pemumbra sighting and set it to revise to 3d but still be 2d? i could do it with windows
<Zelozelos> idk, but Klam av is in the repo's ;) for real though, you dont need any antivirus for linux, you'd almost have 2 install the virus yourself b4 it could do any harm
<greezmunkey> BigMacDawg: ok, you want to first make sure your printer is supported. I take it that you have not yet been able to send a print job to that printer locally?
<Vigo> Morrel: Yes, Ubuntu , I have done it on Ubuntu also.
<tripps> Jordan_U, booting off brand new CD of 10.04 "try without installing" freezes in the same spot it does off my install. this doesn't give me hope. I guess I'm going back to jackalope. All that for naught.
<psusi> look, no idea what all that means, but the 3d compiz fancy effects all seem to work smoothly
<look> psusi, that means nothing
<mohawkboi> GTroy thats my thinking to. But thanks for your help :-)
<nomaS> how can i disable , energy savin at server?
<GTroy> mohawkboi, you've got the ati proprietary drivers in?
<GTroy> errr
<GTroy> sorry
<tripps> Jordan_U, clearly does not recognize my graphics hardware
<look> can anyone help me with getting the latest intel drivers for my Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<mohawkboi> I have a Nvidia card
<daniel__> zelozelos, yes that is the reason why i switched to Linux, but i would like to scan files before transferring them over to my windows install
<BigMacDawg> greezmunkey: no, i haven't. but i have seen that the printer is recongnized (make and model) as being on the usb port.
<LUCIDementia> Jordan_U: Same message. Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: linux-headers-2.6.34-020634
<GTroy> yeah, wrong person mohawkboi
<voss749> zelo, I tried installing a virus on my linux laptop but I didnt have the necessary dependencies ;-)
<Zelozelos> daniel__, ahh good reason 2 have one, klam does a good job
<psusi> look, it means dri is working or the 3d stuff would be slow as balls
<GTroy> lordeden, have you got the ati proprietary drivers in?
<tripps> Seems canonical team really screwed the pooch with 10.04
<Trenton> I am in need of finding a boot manager for two separate drives containing Ubuntu 10.04LTS and Windows Vista Premium both are 64 bit. If I go through the bios each time to change the hard drive boot sequence it messes with Vista. Any boot managers or tweaks to fix this problem?
<Morell> Vigo, How to install "lvm"?
<voss749> tripps how so?
<mohawkboi> Gtroy all good lol
<look> psusi, compiz works fine im useing cairo dock with it but i need to have the latest drivers
<psusi> Morell, sudo apt-get install lvm2
<look> psusi, if i dont then nothing works right for what i need to do
<lordeden> gtroy, they are the ones off the website from my car
<lordeden> card
<Agu10> hi
<look> psusi, i have to get some things in for school now can you help me get the drivers or not
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: Sorry again, pasted the wrong link: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/linux-headers-2.6.34-020634_2.6.34-020634_all.deb
<tripps> voss749, can't even boot 10.04 CD image without locking up my computer. Doesn't like my Intel graphics chip I've been upgrading since feisty
<psusi> look, if you're running the latest ubuntu, then you have them
<Vigo> Morell: Here is a good one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216117
<daniel__> zelozelos, do you know how to install this: http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/
<look> .......
<crankharder> any ideas why 'sudo service mysql start' is just hanging and not atually starting mysql server?
<GTroy> lordeden, it sounds like fglrx aren't working..you said you got them to?
<greezmunkey> BigMacDawg: Does that printer have an ethernet port?
<GTroy> lordeden, even with fglrx-control?
<voss749> tripps, try booting in safe mode, I installed 10.04 just fine on my atom netbook
<lordeden> gtroy, I installed them through the package manager
<Morell> psusi, cómo instalo "lvm" desde el live cd?
<tripps> voss749, I've been working on it for 12 hours now. no dice.
<GTroy> lordeden, through synaptic, or the installed driver program?
<lordeden> synaptic
<Morell> psusi, how do I install "lvm" from the live cd?
<psusi> Morell, my spanish isn't very good, but if I understood that correctly, if you have a network connection do ike I said and sudo apt-get install lvm2
<voss749> tripps, It should work in vesa mode, thats not driver dependent
<lordeden> I did the fix from this thread off the forum
<lordeden> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466085&highlight=10.4+ati&page=2
<BigMacDawg> greezmunkey: no, it does not
<lordeden> post #20
<GTroy> lordeden, have you installed them from System-->Administration-->Hardware drivers?
<daniel__> zelozelos thanks i got it installed
<Zelozelos> daniel__, it seems 2 be pretty str8 forward, did you check out the manual? it gives the instructions
<tripps> I've been using linux since 1994, compiling custom kernels and going through all the paces. used *every* distro out there. I've never seen something as bad as this stupid upgrade. What a waste of a day.
<Vigo> Morell: That is how it is done, usually, with LiveCD or at base install.
<Zelozelos> ahh, np have fun then ;)
<voss749> tripps, upgrading is always a bit dicey
<z3r0-c001> #debian
<lordeden> gtroy, it says ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX grahics drivers are running
<__taco> I can't find Network Management icon any more.
<tripps> perhaps if ubuntu doesn't like or recognize my hardware, it should tell me before I upgrade "hey you've got hardware that doesn't quite work yet. wait til a future release."
<LUCIDementia> Jordan_U: I have now installed 3 packages. The first, the last, and the second ones you sent. Should I restart or is there more to do?
<Zelozelos> heh upgrading is more then abit, more like 90% failure now, the other 9% will follow tripps
<GTroy> lordeden, you tried this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<GTroy> and you got fglrx to work?
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: Confirm that the STA driver is not activated, then reboot.
<sirninja> my wired networking isn't working after a reboot
<lordeden> it says that fglrx is not a broken package
<xangua> __taco: in a terminal: nm-applet
<lordeden> I've seen that page, it does the same thing as that forum post does
<tripps> voss749 upgrading along the way since feisty without a hiccup on half a dozen machines. Now I'm scared to upgrade anything else on any of them. This leaves a horrible taste in my mouth.
<lordeden> I uninstalled fglrx and installed a clean copy
<greezmunkey> BigMacDawg: ok, have you dowloaded the cips .ppa driver package for your printer?
<Morell> Vigo,  had my directory "/ home" in one "lvm"
<greezmunkey> *cups, sorry
<GTroy> lordeden, I don't think a broken package is the problem as much as it didn't get fully uninstalled/reinstalled
<__taco> xangua: it say an instant is running
<GTroy> lordeden, and so it's goofy with it
<lordeden> so I shoudl try a command line removal and reinstall
<Vigo> Morell: Do you mean /home?
<gogeta> sweet i got samba working threw windows firewall
<BigMacDawg> greezmunkey: no, i have not. how might i go about getting those?
<GTroy> lordeden, yes, that is what I would do...I think that'll fix it
<Morell> Vigo, yes my directory /home
<__taco> xangua: in fact network management is working but i can't see the gui
<GTroy> lordeden, follow the wiki guide
<sirninja> How do I get my wired network working again after an update? Ubuntu isn't recognizing the device
<lordeden> yeah I ran somethi g like this already, but I'll try it again
<Morell> Vigo, I did a clean install, and now I can not access my directory "/ home"
<lordeden> thanks gtroy
<GTroy> lordeden, you followed it to the letter?
<gogeta> sirninja: plug it in?
<lordeden> from the thread I posted, yes
<lordeden> not from the wiki
<greezmunkey> BigMacDawg: look here: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<sirninja> gogeta: lol. it is
<Theravadan> it's 2010, i put in a dvd to play it on 10.04 and it doesn't work, wtf?
<crypt-0> i have a problem with UFW not allowing 2 IP adresses for the same port
<GTroy> lordeden, rule of thumb is to use the wiki
<GTroy> lordeden, over the forum
<z3r0-c001> id ubuntu came from debian does that make debian better
<lordeden> gtroy, heard
<greezmunkey> BigMacDawg: "Download HPLIP"
<gogeta> sirninja: click your networking icong and connect
<z3r0-c001> if
<tripps> I mean, how can a modern operating system not be able to boot up cleanly on a widely distributed/pervasive chipset? And I'm a linux enthusiast/hacker for 16 years. How is a lay person supposed to do this. I'll end my rant there. Had to vent. Hope someone at canonical is paying attention. Looking at the forums I'm not the only one by far, Perhaps I'll try another distro now. such a shame, really.
<Josesordo> my home folder was apart, in another partition (ext3), so when I upgrade my old ubuntu to this new one 10.04, I set the mount point --> /home, so when installation finished I cant see my old files T_T
<sirninja> gogeta: The device isn't getting recognized, all it says is "No network devices available"
<jing> hello I try find out how make a completely customized ubuntu. is there tutorial for this?
<BigMacDawg> greezmunkey: thanks, actually, i think i may be doing that now. i was browsing the HP site and came across this and began the process. didn't know what it was called. thanks!
<lordeden> gtroy, I got an error "Errors were encountered while processing:
<lordeden>  fglrx
<lordeden> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<gogeta> sirninja: try a restart maybe the driver got updated
<sirninja> gogeta; I've tried that. :(
<IdleOne> !remaster | jing
<ubottu> jing: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<LUCIDementia> Jordan_U: I had high hopes but still no luck. Any other ideas?
<GTroy> ok, you sudo'd it lordeden?
<GTroy> that sounds like your problem lordeden
<Vigo> Morell: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-lvm/ <have you looked at that?
<jing> Xie Xie Idle one
<lordeden> gtory, yes, copied straight from the wiki
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: Could you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<IdleOne> jing: welcome
<gogeta> sirninja: ok have you ran ifconfig eth0 up
<gogeta> sirninja: sudo on that
<lru> is there an easy way to recompile a source package in Ubuntu to force it to be static?
<GTroy> lordeden, ok, I would try removing those thing from synaptic...not sure it'll work
<GTroy> lordeden, but it's worth trying
<greezmunkey> BigMacDawg: Here's generic cups info (near top of page): http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-PhotoSmart_2600
<GTroy> lordeden, this is from an upgrade? and not a clean install?
<sirninja> gogeta: found the problem. Several kernel modules weren't being loaded for some reason
<Vigo> Morell: And this one especially:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpLVM-WithoutACleanInstall
<BigMacDawg> greezmunkey: thanks!
<gogeta> sirninja: mayaybe its just the network manager
<onetinsoldier> lru: have you taken a look at ./configure --help?
<lordeden> gtoy, upgrade, it's looking like I might just have to wipe and do a clean install tommorow
<greezmunkey> BigMacDawg: Anyway, once you get the printer working locally, you can share it via samba very easily, and viola! Printe Server.
<lru> onetinsoldier: yep... I was hoping there was some deb setting I could use to build the binary package... configure doesn't seem to help me
<lordeden> gtroy, it's not letting me uninstall from synaptic either
<__taco> I can't find Network Management icon any more, after I install b43 wireless and fglrx driver .
<onetinsoldier> lru: there'll probably a '--enable-static' option in there
<BigMacDawg> greezmunkey: Thanks! i'll give it a go!
<gogeta> sirninja: lol i woulda got there evently i just go in order
<GTroy> lordeden, that's your issue, you can't clean it out
<lru> onetinsoldier: yep, but that seems to be for libraries :-(
<aombk> hi people. i have a question to ask. does the mark/model of the soundcard play any part in audio latency? i mean, in order to lower audio latency, can buying a specific sound card help?
<sirninja> gogeta: thanks for helping anyway. :P
<lru> onetinsoldier: the app still shows libraries when viewed with 'ldd'
<__taco> I can't find Network Management icon any more, after I install b43 wireless and fglrx driver . any help?
<LUCIDementia> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/435866/  If you can fix this I feel like I should send you some payment through paypal or something. Seriously, there's a hell of a lot of text there that you're sorting through for me
<onetinsoldier> lru: roger. i'm must admit, i'm not sure. for what package is this?
<lordeden> gtroy, thanks for the help, i'll get started on that tommorow, gf is giving me dirty looks, her show is over
<jrr> anyone else failing to resume from suspend with 10.04?
<greezmunkey> BigMacDawg: I'll work in a few bars of blues bass while I wait.
<lru> onetinsoldier: glabels... which is going to turn the app into a monster, with all the dependencies it has, but I need it
<BigMacDawg> greezmunkey: lol, sure thing.
<GTroy> lordeden, keep at it, it should be an easy fix looking back upon it
<Vigo> __taco: Did you try hover mouse over the panel, Right Click>Add to Panel?
<gogeta> __taco: you can configure it from your system > pref > network conections
<lordeden> gtroy, there most likely is, but I need to wipe this drive anyway, wine stopped working on me as it is
<gogeta> __taco: if the applet has failed for some reasion
<th5418> hi guys
<onetinsoldier> lru: well, i could try to download it and see if i can see a way to enable static, but i probably won't be able to figure out much more than you have. anyway, i recommend you keep asking the main channel the question
<th5418> how can i reinstall my ubuntu, i just want to reinstall the OS!
<lru> onetinsoldier: am I in the main channel? :-)
<GTroy> lordeden, I was going to say a clean install takes around 20 minutes total
<Vigo> __taco: Or what gorgeta said, that is a clean way also.
<gogeta> th5418: insert the live cd
<__taco> Vigo: can't find network management .
<GTroy> lordeden, longer than we've been at this problem
<GTroy> lordeden, we've been at this problem longer
<th5418> gogeta: i have the 10.04 live cd, but it doesnt let me just wipe out my old ubuntu
<lordeden> gtroy, yeah, but got to spend time with the SO before bed, it will have to wait til tommorow
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I tried to install the headers again, but it still says I can't
<onetinsoldier> lru: yes... what i mean is, keep aksing the question in here, like every five minutes.
<tripps> ok wait just a second. booting from the livecd by adding i915.modeset=1 as a boot parameter works. hrrmph. So KMS definitely is not enabled by default, Jordan_U
<lru> onetinsoldier: ahh, thanks
<GTroy> lordeden, good luck, get some rest
<__taco> gogeta: infact Network management is running
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: Well, it seems to have associated with an access point at least. Can you pastebin the output of "iwlist scan"?
<Vigo> __taco: Have you ever used Main Menu?
<lordeden> gtroy, thanks, i'll most likely be here tommorow, later
<gogeta> th5418: when it gets to the partating part of the install slect manual then check the format box in gparted for your linux part you will whip old ubuntu
<gogeta> whipe
<Jordan_U> tripps: Odd, it really should be. Could you file a bug report?
<th5418> gogeta: won't that just wipe out my whole drive?
<Vigo> gogeta: I liked the first one,
<__taco> Vigo: how to open Main Menu?
<gogeta> th5418: just the partation you slect to format
<xangua> __taco: do you have notification area in the panel¿¿
<th5418> gogeta: crap, i guess this time ill be smart and partition my drives
<Vigo> __taco: System>Preferences>Main Menu
<tripps> Jordan_U, apparently known already - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Jordan_U> tripps: If you install from that session it should add i915.modeset=1 to the configuration of the installed system, or of course just edit /etc/default/grub and update-grub from the recovery shell
<gogeta> th5418: you said you whanted to reinstall everything
<gogeta> th5418: if you used auto last time it probly also made a /home partation so your stuff in /home whont get formated you just wanna format the / partation
<th5418> gogeta: i just want to reinstall the OS
<tripps> Jordan_U, I'll try the latter first
<th5418> gogeta: there is only one partition
<__taco> xangua: no. i can't see the icon any more. at the begin network management icon in there.
<gogeta> th5418: oh you didnt make a /home
<Ubantu_dude> Ahh the Ubuntu chat, I havent been here in ages
<th5418> gogeta: if i partition my drives, will it make /home in the other partition
<LUCIDementia> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/435871/
<Ubantu_dude> So Urbantu had a new release, does this mean Linux isnt completely useless on the desktop anymore?
<gogeta> th5418: make 2 ext4 partation / doesent need to be very large thats where the os and apps get stored then for the second ext4 the mount point make it /home
<th5418> gogeta: about how big should 1st partition be?
<IdleOne> !ot > Ubantu_dude
<ubottu> Ubantu_dude, please see my private message
<gogeta> th5418: 10gb should be plenty
<__taco> gogeta:network conections can configure wireless ?
<Ubantu_dude> How was my question off topic?
<IdleOne> Ubantu_dude: it isn't support related
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: Well, networks are being detected. That's a good sign. Are they showing up in the network-manager applet? If so, what happens when you try to connect to one?
<tripps> Jordan_U, what would you say to installing from livecd ontop of existing ext3 partition? data backed up of course. Should it leave my /home directory alone?
<gogeta> th5418: then of course make a swap
<Ubantu_dude> So where should I ask questions about Urbantu then?
<gogeta> th5418: if it doesent aruldy have one
<LUCIDementia> Jordan_U: it spins for about 30 seconds then says Wireless Network Disconnected. It shows full strength though, and worked just fine before I deleted Windows
<IdleOne> Ubantu_dude: first off I don't know what Urbantu is but I know this is Ubuntu support channel
<iflema> Ubantu_dude maybe in #urbantu......
<gogeta> th5418: you should have a total on 3 parts swap 1gb is plenty / 10 gb /home rest
<xangua> __taco: if you do not have notification area, then add it........
<gogeta> th5418: to make a swap when it ask for fs type slect swap
<Vigo> Ubantu_dude: And that is off-topic, /join #off-topic
<gogeta> th5418: then when you wanna reinstall a os you dont have to format home
<tripps> Jordan_U, no such file /etc/default/grub
<Ubantu_dude> I asked about the latest release and that is off-topic
<crazy7> how do I mount an ecrypted user directory?
<Ubantu_dude> crazy7: prob. with mount
<IdleOne> Ubantu_dude: you asked about Urbantu. what is urbantu?
<Ubantu_dude> I believe Urbantu has something to do with Loonix
<gogeta> th5418: if you ever need more space for apps you can always resize them later
<__taco> xangua : have otification area, have volume controller icon there.
<IdleOne> Ubantu_dude: ok here is a link you can read Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and channel topics
<greezmunkey> Ubantu_dude: Welcome Back! ;-)
<xangua> __taco: volume control is now part of indicator applet, add notification area
<Vigo> IdleOne: Thank you.
<greezmunkey> heh
<Ubantu_dude> Do I know you greezmunkey?
<th5418> gogeta: should i make my OS my 'primary' or my 'logical'
<gogeta> th5418: primary
<__taco> __taco: gogeta:network conections can configure wireless ? I don't know how to scan wireless with network conections.
<gogeta> th5418: linux doesent relly care
<gogeta> __taco: yes it can
<greezmunkey> No man. It's simple, Ubuntu support here, anything else #ubuntu-offtopic (a place to chill whilst you wait for a Q to be answered.
<Jordan_U> tripps: Ahh, you aren't automatically upgraded to grub2 even though it's the default since 9.10.
<gogeta> __taco: just slect the wireless tab
<crazy7> ok, so, I reinstalled Ubuntu without reformatting. There was an encrypted user directory for a differently named user already there. Is there any way to mount that?
<__taco> gogeta: how use it to scan wireless networking ?
<onetinsoldier> lru: hi. i downloaded the source and did an apt-get build-dep glables. but i'm not quite familiar with how the patch is delivered. i used to there just being a '.diff' file
<Omen_20> Anyone know if the MeMenu will eventually show what broadcast accounts are active in gwibber?
<lfitz> hi, i am having trouble getting eclipse and android sdk to work on 10.04 64-bit... has anyone here got this working?
<gogeta> __taco: you dont relly need to fill in all the info just the ssid and key will work fine
<Jordan_U> tripps: To do it with grub legacy edit /boot/grub/menu.lst. You need to edit the line that starts "# defoptions=" (but don't uncomment it, it's not actually a comment)
<Jordan_U> tripps: Then run update-grub
<tripps> Jordan_U, how to upgrade to grub2?
<Ubantu_dude> Ok fine I have a question, how do I do load balancing across two T1 connections on hdlc0 and hdlc1?
<__taco> gogeta: thanks very much. I will try it tonight.
<IdleOne> Ubantu_dude: that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<IdleOne> Ubantu_dude: you want #networking
<Ubantu_dude> Ok let me ask a serious question then
<IdleOne> Ubantu_dude: please don't troll.
<psusi> Ubantu_dude, get a fancy cisco router and talk to your isp providing you with both connections... better yet, upgrade to a fractional t3
<gogeta> __taco: the audo may be confliting with your applet sometime just deleting the old settings from there will make it work again
<Ubantu_dude> I dont want a DS3 I want 3.08 Mbps
<greezmunkey> Ubantu_dude: man mlppp
<IdleOne> psusi: don't feed
<Jordan_U> tripps: sudo apt-get install grub-pc. You will be offered the choice to have grub2 loaded from grub legacy to confirm everything works, if you choose to do that you can run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy" to actually replace grub legacy with grub2.
<Ubantu_dude> Why does bonding only support ethernet?
<gogeta> __taco: old
<psusi> sorry, just tabbed in for a second and saw what looked like an interesting question... back to working on e2defrag I guess...
<greezmunkey> yikes
<Ubantu_dude> I know I can trick the hdlc driver to bridge frame relay devices with the pvceth interface but it doesnt work for bonding, why not
<__taco> gogeta: what old setting?
<IdleOne> Ubantu_dude: I am going to ask you one more time to remain on topic for this channel.
<gogeta> __taco: your wireless settings get sotred in that app
<gogeta> sotred
<gogeta> stored
<Ubantu_dude> So I my networking questions that I have while using ubuntu I cant ask in the ubuntu chat?
<shig> my Ubuntu 10.04 64bit is not automouting iPods since install. Flashdrives work OK, but iPods are recognized in "lsusb", but not automounted. Can anybody help me?
<IdleOne> psusi: you can help if you like but take it to another channel. it is not ubuntu related so will just cause extra scroll in here.
<__taco> gogeta: how to get rid of it , i can't see the gui of it .
<LUCIDementia> Jordan_U: have we come to a dead end?
<gogeta> __taco: same place i told you to go
<IdleOne> Ubantu_dude: correct, because you netwroking question has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Ubantu_dude> So ubuntu doesnt support networking anymore?
<__taco> network connection?
<__taco> gogeta:network connection?
<onetinsoldier> Ubantu_dude: have you tried asking in #networking?
<daniel__> anyone know how to install i386 software on 64 bit ubuntu 10.04
<gogeta> __taco: sometimes that can be a unrealible scriipt
<mattpat> IdleOne: I am infinitely impressed by your long-standing patience on that one
<gogeta> __taco: wicd is a good alt
<gogeta> __taco: if you wanna gui script
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: you just download the 32-bit installer for ubuntu. or, if your running 64-bit ubuntu, install the 32-bit libraries/environment
<th5418> gogeta
<th5418> are you still there
<gogeta> th5418: always
<th5418> gogeta: i should have a 1gb swap?
<gogeta> th5418: yea should be plenty
<daniel__> onetinsoldier could you show me how to do that... im new to ubuntu
<Jordan_U> LUCIDementia: Probably. See if you can connect to the unsecured wireless network though. (I suspect the problem is with authentication)
<gogeta> th5418: just close to it it whont be excat
<th5418> gogeta: my 10gb with the main on it, should it be /home or /usr or what
 * greezmunkey watches Ubantu-dude diss us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<th5418> my other 'crap' of stuff is just /home right
<gogeta> th5418: it should be / for the mount point
<LUCIDementia> Jordan_U: my network is not password protected
<xiambax> So today I bought a Quadcore iMac i7 but am having issues installing ubuntu via Parallels
<gogeta> th5418: that justmeans root
<th5418> gogeta: what should the 1gb be for the mount point
<xiambax> I get an i/o error when booting to iso
<gogeta> th5418: none just file system type swap
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: okm you want o install 32-bit version of ubuntu? is that correct?
<trippsss> how important is it to upgrade to grub2? what features does it have that I'll miss out on?
<th5418> gogeta: with 10.04, there's a choice for swap area, i guess that's it?
<LUCIDementia> Jordan_U: another problem is that my dvd player isn't working, so I haven't put any of my files back on. So if reinstalling would help that wouldn't be a problem. I'd just need to know what to do after
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I tried to install the headers again, but it still says I can't
<daniel__> onetinsoldier i just want to be able to install a program that is 32 bit architechture
<Docteh> trippsss: its more complicated ;)
<xiambax> Anyone have any idea?
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: or are you wanting to install the 32-bit library/environment?
<gogeta> th5418: you aruldy have swap then dont need another
<th5418> gogeta: im still trying to figure out the mount point for my 1gb of space for swap
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: ok, try --> sudp aptitude install ia32-libs
<gogeta> th5418: there isnt one
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: ok, try --> sudo aptitude install ia32-libs
<Docteh> th5418: swap doesn't get mounted
<th5418> thanks
<trippsss> Docteh: so it sounds like I should leave it well enough alone, eh? ;)
<Jordan_U> trippsss: There is not much change unless you heavily customize things, or want to use more advanced features or grub2 like booting from isos.
<th5418> gogeta: hmm, it says "no root system is defined"
<__taco> gogeta: Network management seems more friendlily.
<daniel__> onetinsoldier ok there
<crazy7> god ecryptfs is complicated
<trippsss> Jordan_U: gotcha
<gogeta> th5418: did you set the mount point / for the 10 gb
<th5418> gogeta: oh i see, thanks, im stuid
<Docteh> trippsss: versions after lucid might not have scripts to update grub1 menu configs
<gogeta> th5418: then your remaning space the mount point will be /home
<gogeta> th5418: also ext4
<trippsss> Docteh: I SEE
<daniel__> onetinsoldier anything else?
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: i don't think so... try it
<shig> my Ubuntu 10.04 64bit is not automouting iPods since install. Flashdrives work OK, but iPods are recognized in "lsusb", but not automounted. Even if I mount with "sudo mount", Rhythmbox doesn't see it. Can anybody help me? Ubuntu 9.10 used to recognize my iPod.
<gogeta> th5418: heh i always install threw manul mode being i dont trust the auto so im used to it
<th5418> gogeta: if i load 10.04 with the 'trial' can i access my harddrives?
<Jordan_U> th5418: Yes.
<edbian> th5418, Yes
<daniel__> no it didnt work... it says Error: wrong architecture 'i386'
<LUCIDementia> Can someone help me connect with wireless internet? I have lucid lynx and a problem that's stumped everyone
<gogeta> th5418: yes the os will see it has your /homre folder and thats where anything you saves goes
<crazy7> ok, so, I reinstalled Ubuntu without reformatting. There was an encrypted user directory for a differently named user already there. Is there any way to mount that to get out the data?
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: what .deb package is this?
<th5418> gogeta: sweet, i want to save my .bash, thanks jordan and edbian
<trippsss> Reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 it does look like grub2 has cool features, namely booting isos up and better graphic menus/splash capabilities
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: give me a lin to download it
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: give me a link* to download it
<edbian> th5418, You can save your entire ~/.*
<daniel__> avast antivirus from here
<daniel__> http://www.avast.com/linux-home-edition#tab4
<Pelo> I have to use sudo with  hddtemp,   any suggestion on how to make it so I don'T need password
<edbian> daniel__, You probably have already heard this but running routine virus scans really isn't necessary on linux.
<gogeta> edbian: he whant to fresh install but didnt have a partating like that now he does
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: roger. sorry, i would help, but i'm not going to try to install that
<edbian> gogeta, Gotcha
<gogeta> edbian: now he will be able tofresh install without losing data
<edbian> gogeta, Yep
<daniel__> edbian yes, but i would like to scan files before transfering them to my windows install
<Ubantu_dude> Hey I should prob. be banned from here as well
<Ubantu_dude> you know, cover all the bases
<edbian> daniel__, Gotcha
<th5418> on trial, how do i access my original /home?
<th5418> or what's the pwd for it
<Jordan_U> trippsss: Booting from iso is particularly nice if you want to follow development releases. You can keep the daily iso up to date with zsync, only downloading the changes (or use testdrive which is basically a nice front end to zsync and qemu). Then boot from the iso file without burning it, so you can easily try the latest daily iso every day :)
<gogeta> daniel__: avast has a linux version now free to
<shapshift3r> ive created a wee binary script called encrypt, ive put it in /usr/bin and if i cd /usr/bin and then run it like 'encrypt password' it works fine.  if i try to run it from anywhere else using /usr/bin/encrypt password encrypt isnt found.
<IdleOne> Ubantu_dude: provided you stay on topic and don't use foul language you can stay.
<shapshift3r> I thought by putting it in /usr/bin it would be in my path?
<daniel__> gogeta yes and i am trying to install it on ubuntu 64 bit but i cant
<trippsss> Jordan_U: ah pretty slick
<edbian> shapshift3r, Side note: you should probably but it in /usr/local/bin
<un214> unless you changed your path it would be
<un214> however you need to issue hash command if you tried command before
<edbian> shapshift3r, Than you can just "encrypt" at the cli  regardless of where you are
<Ubantu_dude> shapshifter: echo $PATH
<gogeta> daniel__: you peobly will need the ia32-libs
<Ubantu_dude> make sure it is in your path
<onetinsoldier> gogeta: i already had him install that
<gogeta> daniel__: i dont think they have a 64bit installer
<daniel__> gogeta could you help me install that
<gogeta> daniel__: whats the error
<crazy7> sigh now even my reinstall won't boot up
<daniel__> gogeta, it says Error: wrong architecture 'i386'
<gogeta> daniel__: heh
<Ubantu_dude> why are the mirrors so slow right now
<IdleOne> Ubantu_dude: try changing mirrors
<daniel__> do you think it may be necessary to reboot before the i386 architecture comes into effect
<un214> yes; however that might be a non-boot
<Jon--> Looking to install ZSNES (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zsnes), but I get "Package zsnes is not available, but is referred to by another package."  Does this mean that there is no package for 10.04? Does it work with Wine or another alternative? What do other people use for SNES emulators?
<brax> I'm worried. For some reason, I cannot enable wireless networking with the panel icon. It's grayed out. :C
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: no. the 32-bit install is effective immediately upon installation
<brax> Jon--: There are many other emulators that cover snes in the repositories.
<greezmunkey> brax: what do you have in /etc/network/interfaces? (paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<th54181> is there a fix for this 10.04 nouveau and nvidia crisis yet?
<gogeta> daniel__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781251
<th54181> i've messed up my ubuntu OS like 3x
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: the 32-bit lib package is effective immediately upon installation
<Ubantu_dude> Jon--:  Run apt-get update, I installed zsnes not to long ago on htpc and it went fine
<daniel__> onetinsoldier ok
<Jon--> Ubantu_dude: I did, still get no install candidate.
<Axident> Please help! Some one please tell me the secret about installing Ubuntu. I tryed to make partitions my self from live, and then start installation from both live desktop and cd. I also tryed to let Ubuntu installation use the complete hdd. Every time with same result at mounting the swap partition. It fail. Maybe I have to mention I have two hdd installed in my pc. Dev0 for windows and dev!
<Ubantu_dude> Jon--: just ran apt-get install zsnes and it ran fine for me
<ripdisk> I'm trying to switch my Gforce video card for a radeon (using regular radeon driver), but i can't get the geforce driver to stop loading so there is an error every time I boot
<Axident> Please help! Some one please tell me the secret about installing Ubuntu. I tryed to make partitions my self from live, and then start installation from both live desktop and cd. I also tryed to let Ubuntu installation use the complete hdd. Every time with same result at mounting the swap partition. It fail. Maybe I have to mention I have two hdd installed in my pc. Dev0 for windows and dev1 for Ubuntu!
<Ubantu_dude> Jon--: maybe just get the deb and install it with dpkg
<gogeta> daniel__: looks like using force works line
<Reign25> Jordan_U: You there?
<th54181> Does anybody know whether or not there is a good fix for the 10.04 nouveau and nvidia driver clash? I'm reinstalling a new 10.04 now since the old one.. i messed up
<trippsss> Jordan_U: I suppose you would still be able to boot from those isos in grub2 even if they're located on a partition that is hibernated, so long as that partition is set to ro?
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: when it comes to anti-virus, i think it would be interesting to see if you could get 32-bit version installed on a 64-bit system, but i think that in the end, most likely, there's no way to get it installed on a 64-bit system
<Jon--> Ubantu_dude: See http://pastebin.org/251538  Trust me, not working :P
<Ubantu_dude> Jon--:  I believe you, let me dig into it for a second
<ripdisk> I'm trying to switch my Gforce video card for a radeon (using regular radeon driver), but i can't get the geforce driver to stop loading so there is an error every time I boot
<th54181> gogeta: are you gone :[
<gogeta> th54181: no
<Nilos> Need help connecting a wireless adapter on a machine not currently connected to the internet
<th54181> gogeta: i have a question, when i install apps, is it going to go into the '/' partition or the '/home' partition
<gogeta> th54181: they go to /
<Jordan_U> trippsss: Yes, but I'd be carefull. You have to be sure that the live Distro doesn't use the swap partition either.
<daniel__> gogeta thanks but it says it is not found ... i followed the instructions...well i have to go now, thank you all for your help
<un214>  /
<ripdisk> someone please tell me how to stop my old geforce drivers to stop loading
<ripdisk> because i'm trying to use a radeon now
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: what Ubantu_dude said... find the .deb file for it and download it. then use 'dpkg' command to install the .deb file you downloaded
<Jordan_U> trippsss: Some live Distros, like grml, have a "phorensic" boot option that takes care of assuring all that.
<daniel__> thanks everyone goodbye
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Yes
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: take care
<gogeta> th54181: you can always resize / later if 10gb isnt enough but it should be
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: good luck :-)
<Jon--> Ubantu_dude: See http://pastebin.org/251538  Trust me, not working :P
<trippsss> Jordan_U: gotcha
<Jon--> Ubantu_dude: Sorry, accidently hit up arrow
<Jon--> onetinsoldier: where would I find the deb?
<th54181> gogeta: thanks, im just worried about messing up my OS crap, ive messed with it one too many times trying to deal with this nvidia/nouveau mess that came with 10.04
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: i don't think this matters too much, but what version of ubuntu are you running?
<gogeta> th54181: well now if you do anything in home is safe
<Jon--> onetinsoldier: 10.04
<ripdisk> I'm trying to switch my Gforce video card for a radeon (using regular radeon driver), but i can't get the geforce driver to stop loading so there is an error every time I boot
<jnfuller> I'm having a serious problem with getting vlans set up in lucid that worked in the last lts
<jnfuller> I'm on an hp dl360 platform using bnx2
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: roger.. hang on a moment
<jnfuller> It seems like the configs that used to work are hopelessly broken now
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I tried to install the headers again, but it still says I can't
<kahoot> ripdisk: have you tried blacklisting the driver?
<Axident> Will someone please help me installing ubuntu?
<jnfuller> Has something drastically changed with the way vlans are configured?
<Ubantu_dude> Jon--: looking at your paste bin you seem to have all the repos enabled
<edbian> Axident, I would love nothing more than to help you! :)
<edbian> Axident, How far have you gotten?
<Jon--> Ubantu_dude: I do, and no package for zsnes
<Smeh> so.. before i give up on this machine and just buy an entirely new motherboard, anyone care to help me with a 9.10 install issue?
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/zsnes
<Ubantu_dude> Jon--: you are on lucid though but all of my HTPCs and server run karmic so that may be why I have no problems but you do
<Smeh> I'm trying to create a softraid array in 9.10 using palimpsest but when i try and create the array is just reports "the daemon is inhibited". The installer partitioner doesn't seem to want to give me the option of creating a softraid so i don't know what to do..
<jing> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Jon--> onetinsoldier: There is no x64 architecture. Is this my issue?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: You need to install http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/linux-headers-2.6.34-020634_2.6.34-020634_all.deb first
<th54181> Does anybody know if there is a fix to this Nouveau and Nvidia driver issue that came with Lucid/10.04? Any help would be much appreciated!
<ripdisk> I'm trying to switch my Gforce video card for a radeon (using regular radeon driver), but i can't get the geforce driver to stop loading so there is an error every time I boot
<Ubantu_dude> Jon--: that could be a problem
<Axident> edbina: look at this: I tryed to make partitions my self from live, and then start installation from both live desktop and cd. I also tryed to let Ubuntu installation use the complete hdd. Every time with same result at mounting the swap partition. It fail. Maybe I have to mention I have two hdd installed in my pc. Dev0 for windows and dev1 for Ubuntu!
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: there's the link for it, but i think maybe you have /etc/apt/sources.list problem. you should be able to just install it with apt-get/aptitude/synaptic command really
<Docteh> whats palimpsest?
<Reign25> Jordan_U: OH! Ok. Thank you
<Jordan_U> Reign25: You're welcome.
<Smeh> disk manager?
<edbian> Axident, You misspelled my name ;)
<Docteh> oic
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: could be.. hang on a moment again
<Reign25> Jordan_U: I then proceed to install the i386?
<Jon--> onetinsoldier: See my last reply. It may be because it only supports x86
<kahoot> ripdisk: have you tried blacklisting the driver? or am I misunderstanding your problem?
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Yes.
<Axident> sorry
<Nilos> Can anyone recommend a generic driver that I can use for a wireless network adapter? (Note:The machine with linux is currently not connected to the internet0
<Docteh> Smeh: is that in the installer? or after?
<Smeh> it's on the temp "livecd" ubuntu the installer runs under i guess
<ripdisk> kahoot, i used to have a geforce and i switched my card.. but the geforce driver keeps loading so ubuntu won't load any other drivers
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: yep... that's a problem
<Docteh> Nilos: theres nothing like ne2000 for wireless cards btw
<Jordan_U> Nilos: There are no generic wireless drivers, they're all vendor/chipset specific
<edbian> Axident, Try booting with only 1 hdd connected.  Then Try installing with only one of the hdds connected.  Does it get stuck at mounting swap?  Does it give any errors?
<Jon--> onetinsoldier: I really really like ZSNES for emulators. Is Wine my only option now?
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: i even have the 32-bit libs installed and it won't install in my 64-bit Lucid... no installation candidate found. which means, it's not in the 64-bit repos
<Docteh> Smeh: are you creating partitions and marking them for soft raid?
<Ubantu_dude> Jon--:  You could roll the dice and compile it
<th54181> Does anybody know if there is a fix to this Nouveau and Nvidia driver issue that came with Lucid/10.04? Any help would be much appreciated!
<Ubantu_dude> Jon--:  Then again I am almost positive zsnes relies on nasm which may be an issue
<Smeh> I have 2 blank disks. they're not partitioned yet, no. that is supposed to happen as part of the install process surely
<ripdisk> kahoot, are we on the same page then? what's blacklisting
<acerimmer> th54181: according to the full circle magazine podcast, NO
<gogeta> onetinsoldier: sudo dpkg --force-architecture  should bypass 32bit checks on installer debs
<Jon--> Ubantu_dude: onetinsoldier: Found a .tar.bz from zsnes website. a ./configure had the line "Configure complete, now type 'make' and pray."  Nice touch. I'll give it a try
<onetinsoldier> gogeta: sure, looks like that would install it, yes. but will it run? ;-)
<gogeta> onetinsoldier: worth a try isnt it
<Jon--> Gah!
<Docteh> Smeh: I wouldn't trust an operating system installer with anything, they're always braindead ;)
<kahoot> ripdisk: blacklisting is simply stopping a driver from starting up on boot.. I'm not sure if it would help or not
<Jon--> onetinsoldier: Ubantu_dude: "tools/fileutil.cpp:1: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set"  Damnit.
<gogeta> onetinsoldier: with ia21 installed it should
<onetinsoldier> gogeta: perhaps it is.. but i doubt it will work. nothing ventured nothing gained though, so worth a shot i suppose
<gogeta> ia32
<Smeh> Well, I am trying to manually create the softraid via palimpsest, but not having any luck
<Smeh> don't know how to do it via the CLI
<kahoot> ripdisk: there is a script file somewhere to do it, but I can't remember the directory..
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: :-(
<ripdisk> oh ok
<ripdisk> maybe someone else can help me
<Ubantu_dude> Jon--:  You may have to try an alt. like Zsnes or Raine
<ripdisk> it seems like it would be simple
<laughter> onetinsoldier: i love that song
<Ubantu_dude> err snes9x
<ripdisk> all i'm doing is changing my video cards
<ripdisk> i don't see why ubuntu is doing this
<Docteh> Smeh: try manually creating partitions for software raid inside the installer and see if that helps
<Jon--> Ubantu_dude: I will try Wine first. I love ZSNES
<onetinsoldier> gogeta: see my previous message to Jon--
<onetinsoldier> gogeta: i even have the 32-bit libs installed and it won't install in my 64-bit Lucid... no installation candidate found. which means, it's not in the 64-bit repos
<Smeh> Docteh : it doesn't give me that option, at all
<gogeta> Jon--: then you pc is not 64bit
<Jon--> gogeta: It is
<ripdisk> I'm trying to switch my Gforce video card for a radeon (using regular radeon driver), but i can't get the geforce driver to stop loading so there is an error every time I boot
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Now that I have the headers, did you want me to do anything after that?
<ripdisk> and i can't try to run any other drivers
<ripdisk> please help, this is annoying
<Axident> edbian: Only that it failed by trying to mount a filesystem with the type swap and tha i can continue from the partitions menu.
<gogeta> Jon--: then you have to manuly download the deb and run sudo dpkg --force-architecture -
<Ubantu_dude> Jon--:  Any real reason you are stuck on zsnes?
<Smeh> in the partitioner i can make the 2 disks ext4/3/2 reiserFS etc, no mention of softraid and it whinges if i don't select a root location on either sda1 or sdb1
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Do you have the linux-image package installed?
<Jon--> Ubantu_dude: Used to hotkeys/interface and it plays ROMs much more stable than other ones Ihave tried
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Yes.
<Docteh> Smeh: is that text mode or graphical
<Ubantu_dude> Jon--:  Ok just curious
<Smeh> graphical
<gogeta> Jon--: if thers no 64 bit package
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Reboot, if devices still aren't being detected please run "ubuntu-bug" to file a bug report.
<Reign25> ok thank you
<Jordan_U> Reign25: You're welcome.
<edbian> Axident, Did you try to boot without that second drive connected?  Is it formatted as swap?
<kahoot> ripdisk: This is all I could find, maybe it's a start anyway. the blacklist directory is in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Reign25> Jordan_U: Something just popped up when I booted up this time. It was different. It said something about "sdb write through"
<gogeta> onetinsoldier: you can try the same command with apt-get i guess and it should download
<Axident> edbian: my first hdd has only windows and the second hdd must have the complete Linux system
<gogeta> Axident: so whats the problem
<Izinucs> does ephinay (sp?) show contacts that are online?
<edbian> gogeta, It hangs on "mounting swap"
<kahoot> I have a question.. Sometimes when a game/program starts it starts at a lower resolution than ubuntu supports and I get a "screen resolution out of range" from my moniter. What can I do to restrict the resolution or somehow fix the problem?
<edbian> Axident, Is the swap partition formatted as swap?
<gogeta> edbian: i say delete swap and make a new one maybe it got cruppted
<edbian> gogeta, Axident Worth a shot.
<gogeta> edbian: rember the filesystem type must be swap
<gogeta> edbian: no mount point
<edbian> gogeta, Tell Axident It's his problem
<Jordan_U> kahoot: Often games will have a command line option to set the resolution.
<Axident> Gogeta its not the problem
<gogeta> Axident: or just reformat swap
<gogeta> Axident: sounds cruppted to me
<Jordan_U> kahoot: If you can't do that, you can run another X server within a window with xephyr (so if an app running in xephyr tries to set the resolution, it will only change the size of the window)
<gogeta> Axident: reformating it the gparted will clear any data on it
<Nilos> Can anyone recommend a generic driver that I can use for a wireless network adapter? (Note:The machine with linux is currently not connected to the internet)
<kahoot> Jordan_U Thanks, I'll look into it. One last thing, if I do mess my resolution up, is there a way to change it back without rebooting?
<Axident> Gogeta: you suggestions have I all ready tryed. The problem is also there if I let Ubuntu make by itself!
<kahoot> Jordan_U: Xrandr doesn't work from ctrl-alt-f1 terminal since the X session isn't started from there.
<edbian> Nilos, Depends very much on the card.  What does lspci say about your card?
<gogeta> Axident: if you dont have a swap partation it makes a tempary one in ram
<edbian> gogeta, He does have one.  It isn't being mounted correctly for some reason
<gogeta> Axident: us with netbooks and ssds avoide swaping to mutch on the drive and dont use it
<Reign25> Jordon_U: Any idea why my floppy is still showing up even though I don't have one.
<Jordan_U> kahoot: "export DISPLAY=:0.0" Then you'll be able to use xrandr
<ripdisk> I'm trying to switch my Gforce video card for a radeon (using regular radeon driver), but i can't get the geforce driver to stop loading so there is an error every time I boot
<gogeta> edbian: he can use the live cd acd acess his drive and fstab and see whats up
<kahoot> Jordan_U: where would I use that with?
<edbian> gogeta, Axident, Yes do that
<Jordan_U> Reign25: No, are removable devices showing up with the new kernel?
<Reign25> Jordon_U: No.
<Jordan_U> kahoot: Run that in the terminal when you ctrl+alt+F1. Applications know what display to talk to by looking at the DISPLAY environment variable
<gartral> something is causing a wierd bug in ubuntu... i dont know if it's metacity, or x, but after staring at a window for a while, the focus flashes.. given/taken/given/taken over and over, and i have to close wine apps, ove all the windows, and cycly though alt-shifter to stop the madness of flashing windows
<gartral> cycle*
<Jordan_U> Reign25: Could you run "ubuntu-bug" to file a bug report?
<Axident> gogeta: I know all this. the problem is not what you are writing about. And i would like to have a default installation with swap. Is it possible to get som help for a default installation
<kahoot> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<gogeta> Axident: as i said you can start the live cd mount your drive and lok at your fstab and see where the error is and correct it
<gogeta> Axident: to fix swap
<Jordan_U> kahoot: You're welcome. BTW, DISPLAY is also how you will tell apps to run within xephyr if you choose to do that.
<Nilos> edbian:my device is a wireless usb adapter
<edbian> Nilos, Does it show up in lsusb?
<Nilos> edbian, yes the device does
<gartral> where do i go to report bugs in launchpad?
<edbian> Nilos, But not lspci??
<Reign25> Jordon_U: Yup. Doing it now.
<dukefan02011> help please
<kahoot> Jordan_U: this is a very generic question I know, but how do you figure out some of this stuff? just time and playing around with the command line?
<Reign25> Jordon_U: Should I file the report for external or internal storage devices?
<Axident> gogeta I dont know anythin about fstab, sorry. And i absolutly not know how to fix anything. But I know that this pc had Ubuntu installed for a few hours ago.
<Nilos> edbian, no only stuff like my built-in ethernet and audio show up
<ravibn> Hi! What would you advice to install on Dell Latitude e6510 ? a server edition or desktop ?
<Nilos> rav depends on what you plan to use it for
<gogeta> Axident: if it worked a few hrs ago and stoped should like my first guess was right
<dukefan02011> I have a macbook running snow leopard OSX and I want to dual boot it with ubuntu linux 10.4, I am a complete newbie
<gogeta> Axident: swap got cruppted
<dukefan02011> please help me
<Reign25> Jordon_U: It says I need to specify a package.
<gogeta> Axident: i guess if you dont wanna try and fixx it you can always reinstall
<tripps> Jordan_U, nope that didn't work (updating defoptions, upgrading grub and rebooting)
<Jon--> I have no sound in Ubuntu. The visual display is a white unfilled speaker icon with three dashses.. Sound settings seem to be the same. Help?
<ravibn> Nilos : There are lot of new HW improvements
<ravibn> Nilos: on this notebook
<dukefan02011> any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> tripps: Does /proc/cmdline show the kernel parameter?
<dukefan02011> please?
<alanm_7805> I made the switch from 8.10 to 10.04, restored /usr/local/bin from backup successfully, all old scripts run great, no new scripts run, permissions and owners are correct, ?
<tripps> Jordan_U, yup. Even went into grub menu and hit e to confirm
<edbian> dukefan02011, Get the ubuntu CD! !ubuntu
<ravibn> Nilos : will a desktop version would be good fit to do power mgmt ? use Vpro ? advanced HW features for intel 57qm chipset
<Axident> It didnt stop. Please ask insted of guessing. This dosnt help if you dont know what i did! edbian did see what i did and where the problem were coming!
<RoDiMuS-X> dukefan02011: sorry I do not have a mac so i can not help
<Jordan_U> kahoot: Odd, do you have an xorg.conf?
<vivek> can anyone tell me who do i fix line numbers in vim editor
<edbian> Axident, Did you boot a live CD?
<dukefan02011> edbian, this is my only cpu and I want to dual boot it without messing it up,
<Nilos> rav, im prettty certain you can do power management on a desktop install
<edbian> dukefan02011, Great: step 1 get an ubuntu cd and boot from it.
<dukefan02011> I know almost nothing about linux
<tripps> Jordan_U, you sure I don't need an xorg.conf?
<charless40> hola
<Jon--> I have no sound in Ubuntu. The visual display is a white unfilled speaker icon with three dashses.. Sound settings seem to be the same. Help?  (I JUST had it working a few seconds ago. A Wine application crashed, so I had to use CTRL + ALT + F1   sudo service gdm restart  did this cause this?)
<kahoot> Jordan_U: I think you messaged the wrong person?
<dukefan02011> is there any way to do it sithout the cd?
<dukefan02011> without*
<charless40> si
<ravibn> Nilos : how abt the advanced features of this Intel 57QM chipset ? and utilitzing core i7 cores?
<charless40> yo soy charless40
<fatum> Does anyone know about getting sound input to work on the VIA 1708S card?
<edbian> dukefan02011, We don't do tutorials from start to finish.  We more or less answer questions in a robust way.  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Axident> edbian I booted at live and maked partitions from gparted
<RoDiMuS-X> dukefan02011: I know when I installed ubuntu on my windows machine it allowed me to adjust the partitions with out messing it up
<IdleOne> Jon--: the speaker with 3 dashes means the sound is muted
<Nilos> edbian, I have tried to run the install in WINE and tried LINUXANT, and still NOTHING
<RoDiMuS-X> dukefan02011: i used a USB flash drive to install mine
<edbian> dukefan02011, yes but it is harder.  You can use unetbootin
<charless40> quien es eliezer
<linknop> hola
<Punker> I there.  I installed apached from source (make install) with the latest release on a Ubuntu distro.  I would like to remove it.  What would be the best way so nothing remains ?
<linknop> hola
<charless40> hola
<IdleOne> !es | charless40 linknop
<ubottu> charless40 linknop: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<edbian> Axident, Can you boot to the live CD and pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" for me?
<charless40> het
<charless40> hey
<edbian> Nilos, Sorry the install for what?  I can't remember 3 people's problems at once.
<Jon--> IdleOne: No, it shouldn't be. I have a mute button on my laptop, if I press it, it shows the MUTE (red x over speaker) in the top right (ubuntu picks it up). This is not on. Under sound preferences, mute is NOT ticked.
<vivek>  can anyone tell me who do i fix line numbers in vim editor
<dukefan02011> there is no way to just download something that will partition my drive for me?
<Kardos> fix line numbers>
<Nilos> edbian, i need a driver for a usb wireless network adapter.
<tripps> Jordan_U, wondering if it's worth it to check out the PPA
<Kardos> what does that mean :x
<onetinsoldier> Punker: go into the source directory, and run --> make uninstall
<RoDiMuS-X> dukefan0211: the CD will partition the drive for you
<Nilos> edbian:been having compatibility issues.Its one of the newer belkin models
<charless40> hola
<Punker> i tried this, and there is no uninstall file in this dir.  Also gives me a target error :"make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'. Stop."
<Axident> edbian one moment please
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  heya, long time no see
<charless40> nadie habla espanol
<edbian> Nilos, I don't think I can help. All I can say is that the drivers on the CD are for windows and will be useless for windows and that it doesn't look good because the system doesn't recognize it as a wifi device.
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: howdy~! roger... long time
<Jordan_U> Punker: If you did a make clean you may need to run ./configure again.
<dhila> why I can't use synaptic package manager? E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dhila> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<dukefan02011> I don't have a cd handy...
<dhila> help me please, I'm new in Ubuntu
<edbian> dukefan02011, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD   other ways to install ubuntu (I'm just using google here)
<charless40> hola
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  I'm downloading 10.04 64 bit.  Anything exceptionally different from Karmic?
<RoDiMuS-X> dukefan02011: it is possible to install without the CD
<onetinsoldier> Punker: well, you might have another choice possibly. but i am disappointed to see they didn't include and uninstall in their source
<edbian> dukefan02011, I don't know why you'd want to install another way though.  It's more difficult
<elric> hey,m getting crackling sound on wine...
<elric> any idea to fix it?
<dhila> anybody can help me???
<IdleOne> dhila: do you also have Software center open?
<v4> register vin4 vinaygeorgian@gmail.com
<Punker> onetin: what would that other possibility be ?
<dukefan02011> on a mac though?
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: i didn't run Karmic... been gone a long time. don't know
<IdleOne> v4: use the server tab for that
<RoDiMuS-X> dhila: you may have more than one instance of the package manager running
<onetinsoldier> Punker: you can install 'checkinstall' --> sudo apt-get install chaeckinstall
<onetinsoldier> Punker: you can install 'checkinstall' --> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<dhila> Idle0ne: No I've closed all package manager programs...
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  Ah, I see.
<perlsyntax> How can i just update to  to 10.04 repo's?
<edbian> dhila, Make double sure using "ps -e | grep apt"
<IdleOne> dhila: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock then try Synaptic package manager again
<perlsyntax> from 9.10 with out update it
<perlsyntax> ?
<gogeta> perlsyntax: bad idea
<Punker> onetin: ok, got it
<gogeta> perlsyntax: good way to brake the system
<v4> how to register a nickname
<perlsyntax> i can't get 10.04 to work on the laptop.
<Punker> and where should i go from there ?
<IdleOne> !register > v4
<ubottu> v4, please see my private message
<gogeta> perlsyntax: why not
<edbian> perlsyntax, What's it doing that's getting you stuck?
<onetinsoldier> Punker: ok, now, in the source directory, as root(sudo) run --> checkinstall
<uRock> perlsyntax, what programs do you need the new versions of?
<dukefan02011> will the cd automatically dual boot my mac?
<edbian> dukefan02011, No
<perlsyntax> it load the live cd and then i get a blacksceen after it loads
<onetinsoldier> Punker: it should make a .deb package and install it
<edbian> dukefan02011, The CD will give you the option to install or to
<perlsyntax> i have no prob on the 9.10
<v4> how to register a nick
<edbian> dukefan02011, "try ubuntu" which will run the OS from the CD without any changes to your computer at all.
<astrobill> I have a dell deminsion 2400 and Dell says that the onboard intel graphics CANNOT be disabled.  Is there anyway to make Ubuntu ignore it's presense since I'm using a geforce 8400 adapter?
<gogeta> perlsyntax: probly the new nevu drivers
<uRock> perlsyntax, what programs do you need the new versions of?
<IdleOne> v4: /join #freenode and they can help you
<dhila> Idle0ne: No such file or directory
<elric> Anybody know how to fix the crackling sound in wine?
<perlsyntax> what you mean
<edbian> astrobill, It should automatically if you install the card connect the monitor to it and reboot
<onetinsoldier> Punker: then, you can just use 'dpkg' to uninstall it... dpkg --purge <package_name>
<perlsyntax> perl 5.10.1 and gcc and python 2.6.5
<astrobill> edbian: I cannot enable desktop effects
<Punker> onetin: its doing its thing.  Where will the .deb file be ? same dir ?
<IdleOne> dhila: ok so Synaptic is closed now correct?
<edbian> astrobill, Usually just connecting the card changes things at the motherboard level
<perlsyntax> uRock
<dukefan02011> when you install it will it partition you drive so you can go on to Snow Leopard or ubuntu whenever you want?
<onetinsoldier> Punker: you won't need the .deb file, unless you're just wanting to save it
<uRock> can't they be installed via a PPA?
<edbian> astrobill, With which device?  The mobo graphics or the card?
<dhila> Idle0ne: Yes
<onetinsoldier> Punker: but it makes it right there in the directory you're working in
<IdleOne> dhila: ok open Synaptic again and try
<edbian> dukefan02011, Yes  between a reboot of course
<perlsyntax> i don't know where i can get the new gcc anf perl 5.10.1 and python 2.6.5
<edbian> dukefan02011, But you can boot from the CD without affecting your computer at all.  It's very cool.  That's why the call it a live CD.
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: so you're running Karmic right now?
<RoDiMuS-X> has anyone else noticed the wireless flashes off and on?
<perlsyntax> urock  you there?
<dukefan02011> I don't want to run a cd whenever I want to access linux though...
<edbian> astrobill, Take a loog at this!  http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<v4> idleone.. i am in freenode
<astrobill> edbian: I'm using the nvidia driver for the geforce 8400 card.  I cannot enable desktop effects.  When I type Compiz in terminal, it idetifies the intel graphics chip as a blacklisted graphics adapter
<uRock> perlsyntax, I am not sure either, but the only way to get them if Lucid doesn work is by compiling from source
<dhila> Idle0ne: Ok it works now, thank you very much 4 helping me...
<gogeta> dukefan02011: then you install it
<dhila> Idle0ne: :-)
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: you using gnome or kde? let me guess.. kde! :-)
<perlsyntax> i give up
<RoDiMuS-X> dukefan0211: it gives you the option to setup a dual boot when adjusting partitions for windows not sure about mac
<gogeta> dukefan02011: you can dule boot a amc
<edbian> astrobill, Is the monitor connected to the card and not the mobo?
<gogeta> mac
<astrobill> edbian: yes
<edbian> dukefan02011, Get the CD and try it out! :)
<IdleOne> v4 you are ON Freenode yes. Now type /join #freenode
<v4> Idleone: i am in freenode
<edbian> astrobill, Did you look at the link I sent?
<astrobill> edbian: I'm looking now
<edbian> v4, freenode server !=  freenode channel
<gogeta> dukefan02011: the live cd works as a tril of ubuntu and a installer
<dukefan02011> you just download ubuntu 10.4 and burn it to a cd and then run it when booting the cpu up?
<edbian> astrobill, It is very helpful in getting compiz to work
<edbian> dukefan02011, You're going to love linux :)
<gogeta> dukefan02011: yep
<Punker> onetin:  it said some folder couldnt be removed because they are not empty, then it lists 5 folders.  if i deleted them manually, it should all be gone ?
<crankharder> how can forcibly resinatll a package (including configuration files, etc, etc -- *everything*)
<RoDiMuS-X> dukefan02011: you got it
<onetinsoldier> Punker: yes, correct
<edbian> dukefan02011, Yeah pretty much.  Sometimes you have to hold a button down on an older mac but I don't think that's true anymore.
<the3dman> Anyone know how to remove a new menu folder that I have created in the menu editor (karmic)?
<onetinsoldier> Punker: just check what's in those dirs first just in case
<edbian> dukefan02011, You need an ISO burner though cause it's an ISO file that you download
<Punker> thanks a lot :)  You were extremely helpful
<edbian> dukefan02011, Make sense?
<edbian> dukefan02011, The site has pretty good instructions
<dukefan02011> I have linux on my crappy windows xp desktop and I do love it
<onetinsoldier> Punker: cool. you're welcome :-)
<illuminaris> I'm trying to figure out why my button-pressed sound file won't load properly all of the time. I am customizing my desktop sound theme and I added a new button-pressed sound. All the other sounds I've added have basically worked without a problem. But for some reason button-pressed only works about 1/50th of the time, the rest of the time it's playing the default bump sound.
<onetinsoldier> Punker: enjoy
<dukefan02011> and yes it makes complete sense, thanks you guys
<gogeta> crankharder: slect compleatly remove from syanptic or use -purge with apt-get
<Nilos> edbian:it shows the USb "slots" in lspci, but it only identifies the device in lsusb
<edbian> dukefan02011, :)
<dhila> thank you everybody...
<gogeta> crankharder: that removes configs
<PhishPharmer> onetinsoldier's armor just got thicker, lol
<edbian> Nilos, Does it show up in "sudo ifconfig -a"
<onetinsoldier> PhishPharmer: lol.. maybe
<RedXIII|Laptop> I have this mp4 video file that I recovered off a dying drive using ddrescue. Its heavily fragmented and I'm sure has SOME video data in it
<RedXIII|Laptop> however VLC / Titan won't recognize it
<RedXIII|Laptop> Is there software that I can use to recover small fragments of the file?
<onetinsoldier> Virtualdub maybe.. don't know
<gogeta> RedXIII|Laptop: genreluy with linux no
<edbian> RedXIII|Laptop, handbrake will probably do it.  Don't ask me how to use it.  I have no idea
<the3dman> Maybe some of the video editing programs.
<v4> Idleone: can you send link once more
<RedXIII|Laptop> something is not possible with linux? ohboy..
<Nilos> edbian:one says "ethernet" and the other says "local loopback"
<gogeta> edbian: linux when something gets deleted it get zeroed
<RedXIII|Laptop> I'll search up handbrake
<IdleOne> !register | v4
<ubottu> v4: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<gogeta> edbian: unlike windows
<edbian> Nilos, Then it isn't there.  I would be googling at this point.  I have no idea how to help you :(
<Nilos> edbian, I found some older drivers, think they will work
<edbian> Nilos, Only if they're linux drivers
<Nilos> they are
<edbian> Nilos, give it a shot! :
<onetinsoldier> RedXIII|Laptop: if you go here and add this repo, handbrake is in the repo and you can install it with apt-get/aptitude/synaptic
<crankharder> gogeta: ty
<onetinsoldier> RedXIII|Laptop: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<RedXIII|Laptop> ah thanks
<v4> !register |v4
<ubottu> v4, please see my private message
<oreonix> Hey all, has anyone seen an issue with the ubuntu 10.04, and nvidia drivers not playing video output
<RoDiMuS-X> How do I adjust power settings in ubuntu?
<oreonix> i used jockey to install the drivers, and i cant seem to get any video player to display video
<oreonix> i just get a blank screen
<edbian> oreonix, Video playback plugin in compiz is on right?  Just a shot in the dark
<the3dman> I had a problem with dvds but I upgraded mplayer and now it works well.
<onetinsoldier> RedXIII|Laptop: i'm trying to find the page for that repo that has instructions on how to add it... i don't see it there right offhand. but, you're welcome
<RedXIII|Laptop> onetinsoldier: http://handbrake.fr/ <- that right?
<RedXIII|Laptop> It has a deb file right on the homepage
<oreonix> edbian, how do i check that?
<RoDiMuS-X> Anyone point me how to adjust power settings?
<edbian> oreonix, sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<gameboy> anybody can recommend freee antivirus
<edbian> oreonix, Then look in system -> preferences -> compiz-config-settings manager
<edbian> gameboy, clamav
<oreonix> checking now
<gameboy> ah ok thanks
<onetinsoldier> RedXIII|Laptop: that is where you can download the source code for handbrake.. yes
<the3dman> Gameboy (yeah linux lol)
<edbian> gameboy, Although in linux viruses are not as big a concern
<RedXIII|Laptop> that's for the GUI and CLI
<onetinsoldier> RedXIII|Laptop: that is the website/home page for it, yes
<RedXIII|Laptop> subversion is on there too
<oreonix> its enabled
<Axident> edbian: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<Axident> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<Axident> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<Axident> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Axident> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> Axident: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Axident> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<edbian> oreonix, Then I'm out of ideas
<oreonix> :(
<oreonix> lol
<gameboy> ah ok just to be cautious becoz my sister is always share file with her friends
<oreonix> this is weird
<oreonix> mplayer will not even play video
<edbian> Axident, !pastebin
<FloodBot1> oreonix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tecky> anyone use Codeweavers "Games" edition?
<nishanth> does anyone know how i can fix this.... during boot this msg pops up ....(EE) kernel modesetting driver ,refusing to load
<edbian> Axident, !pastebinit
<gameboy> ok thanks ..ubuntu 10.04 rocks...loving it..byee
<edbian> !pastebinit | Axident
<ubottu> Axident: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<billybigrigger> nishanth, i would assume your graphics card doesn't support KMS
<edbian> there we go
<dm_> Anyone have this annoying system beep (speaker on mobo) problem? I cant turn the darned thing off
<edbian> !pastebin | Axident
<ubottu> Axident: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Axident> edbian: this is from gparted:                                  GParted 0.5.1
<Axident> Libparted 2.2
<Axident> Create Primary Partition #1 (ext4, 49.49 GiB) on /dev/sdb  00:00:14    ( SUCCESS )
<Axident>      	
<Axident> create empty partition  00:00:01    ( SUCCESS )
<FloodBot1> Axident: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Axident>      	
<edbian> Axident, See my PM ?
<dm_> Anyone have this annoying system beep (speaker on mobo) problem? I cant turn the darned thing off
<edbian> dm_, "sudo modprobe -r pcspkr"
<edbian> dm_, You're welcome
<edbian> Axident, See my personal message?
<dm_> edbian Well, you see, i've tried that, and it doesnt work.
<the3dman> Anyone know how to remove a created folder in the menu editor, I can remove apps it seems but not the folders they are in. (Karmic)
<Omen_20> Is there anywhere to get panflute plugins. Im looking for an mplayer plugin.
<edbian> dm_, Really?  Are you sure?
<edbian> dm_, Ha ha  never heard of that before!
<dm_> edbian unless im on acid. No it doesnt work, or I wouldnt of come in here
<edbian> dm_, Maybe it's a different module name now?  Does it show up in lspci -k ?
<onetinsoldier> RedXIII|Laptop: hello again. i gave you link to wrong place earlier
<shazzam6999> if you're using alsa you can run alsamixer in the cli and turn the beep off, then as root run alsactl store
<RedXIII|Laptop> o.o well I already installed handbrake
<RedXIII|Laptop> tried piping the mp4 file in, it scanned and said no titles on it
<RedXIII|Laptop> I imagine that means its a lost cause
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  Ah, the joy of 'net drop
<onetinsoldier> RedXIII|Laptop: roger, good deal :-)
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  And yes, I *am* using kde ;) hee
<RedXIII|Laptop> sucky ;(. thanks though
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: ahh, i was wondering why you weren't responding
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  local restaurant connection...likes to hiccup now and again
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: i see
<dm_> edbian: I had to double check, no doesnt exist
<edbian> dm_, I have no clue!  ha ha.  Best of luck to you
<edbian> dm_, Be sure to tell me if you figure it out
<shazzam6999> dm_: are you using alsa?
<dm_> Pulse
<shazzam6999> dm_: ah, never used pulse sorry
<Nilos> edbian:whats the ubuntu equivalebnt of device manager?
<dm_> shazzam6999: if i was using also id just turn it off with alsamixer
<edbian> Nilos, The command line and the knowledge that can only come with experience
<Nilos> k
<edbian> Nilos, :)
<dm_> but alas... things keep breaking more and more every release
<palmeiras> hi people
<shazzam6999> dm_: yeah, thats what I was going to suggest... really? I've never had any issues with alsa
<dm_> im about to go back to hardy lol
<the3dman> Hi
<edbian> dm_, Just switch to debian
<IdleOne> Nilos: System Monitor I think is what you want
<onetinsoldier> Nilos: /dev directory
<dm_> edbian: I might. I was on fedora for a while, but... yeah, that community is worse than any other
<palmeiras> brasil
<IdleOne> !br | palmeiras
<ubottu> palmeiras: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<edbian> dm_, Really?  What do you mean?  Rude?
<kroms> hi
<dm_> edbian: you know the term Elitist linux user? They defined it
<edbian> dm_, Ouch
<edbian> dm_, I wish I knew enough to be elitist!
<shazzam6999> dm_: hah that was the first distro I tried and I felt the same way
<gartral> something is causing a wierd bug in ubuntu... i dont know if it's metacity, or x, but after staring at a window for a while, the focus flashes.. given/taken/given/taken over and over, and i have to close wine apps, over all the windows, and cycle though alt-shifter to stop the madness of flashing windows
<IdleOne> edbian: you know enough not to be :)
<dm_> edbian: I wanted a simple copy paste from a config, and they wanted me to read a 35 page man page about it
<edbian> IdleOne, Thanks :)
<edbian> dm_, Ha ha
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  So what've you been up to?
<bluefoxx> Ok, here's my deal. On my desktop, which yes, runs windows(and no I'm not interested in switching), I have become very strapped for diskspace. That being the case, I had 20 gigs of unpartitioned space on my D drive, which held some very important project files along with the entirety of %program files%. I decided I would do what I've done a dozen times prior without issue, and resize it from a liveCD
<dm_> this "LTS" release has borked my vid drivers ( had to do a huge hack just to get 3d working) my fan is now always on. My edge scrolling is still broken (since alpha and 4 month old bug). They seem to be caring much more about how it looks than it functions
<bluefoxx> So I began this process, and in the middle of the actual move, ubuntu decided to crash on me. Hard.
<Firefishe> dm_:  I'm sticking with Karmic until further notice.  My system is nice and stable ;) hee
<bluefoxx> Won't respond to CAB, won't respond to raising elephants. It's dead in the water, which has turned to black ice.
<dm_> Firefishe dont get me started on karmic.
<dm_> that was a joke of a release
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: working.. taking care of my rental houses. but this is offtopic. we should really talk in ubuntu-offtopic or via pm
<IdleOne> bluefoxx: alt-sysrq-k
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  ah, you're right of course.  Soryr.
<bluefoxx> What tools are avaible to me to boot off of USB and recover the partition?
<Firefishe> sorry
<bluefoxx> IdleOne, Done that
<bluefoxx> Nothing.
<krishnandu> Hey friends, Is there any good cd/dvd burner?? Brasero doesn't seems to be good. It doesn't allows me to burn mp3 disc n etc. Googling around gave me result k3b. But it's for KDE. Can I install it in GNOME?? Or anything better you'd like to suggest??
<bluefoxx> When I say it's dead in the water I mean it's dead in the water and locked in ice
<likemindead> Anyone flashed their BIOS in Ubuntu before? :-\
<IdleOne> bluefoxx: same as on the live cd. see !usb
<shazzam6999> krishnandu: yeah you can install k3b on gnome and its my favorite... although I don't burn mp3s
<linknop> join #backtrack-italia
<edbian> bluefoxx, Did it finish the partition?
<bluefoxx> edbian, Not even close
<krishnandu> <shazzam6999> Ok. Thanx. But Brasero is not that good
<k3rn> hi
<bluefoxx> Was maybe 5Gb in out of 270
<edbian> bluefoxx, Well I don't see what option you have then to hard reboot
<dm_> likemindead: unless your manufact/OEM has ez flash bios, or something similiar, they have to have a linux specific bios flash utility, otherwise you could bork your computer
<IdleOne> krishnandu: you can also try gnomebaker
<bluefoxx> YEs
<bluefoxx> I plan to
<bluefoxx> But after that
<edbian> bluefoxx, The live cd again
<shazzam6999> krishnandu: Well I always use k3b and I've never had any issues
<krishnandu> <IdleOne> Ok. Lemme check it out :)
<edbian> bluefoxx, Maybe a different physical disk in light of the recent crash
<bluefoxx> I certainly can't boot windows without my %program files%, nor my pagefile
<krishnandu> <shazzam6999> Ya seems that k3b is best. Atleast google says that :P
<cwillu_at_work> any tricks to getting a grub prompt when you've got one of the many machines which grub won't prompt when you hold shift down?
<bluefoxx> edbian, Don't have any other disks.
<bluefoxx> Everything is full. Filled.
<dm_> I like brasero over k3b personally
<shazzam6999> krishnandu: its easy enough to try it out anyways and see if it does what you need it to
<dm_> But im partial to GTK
<bluefoxx> I'm supposed to be getting a few 1500Gb drives in the coming month
<krishnandu> Thanks guys. I'd like to try out k3b.
<shazzam6999> brasero wasn't doing everything he needed it to
<likemindead> Bummer.
<shazzam6999> krishnandu: gl =)
<krishnandu> <shazzam6999> Ya seems that it fulfills my requirements, atleast from the screenshots
<dm_> shazzam6999: what did he need? I must of missed/lagged
<k3rn> how can I change the value of a variable in a shell script? I have a variable bla="path/to/bla" - I want to change it to "path\/to\/bla" to be able to use it in sed...
<bluefoxx> Are there not any distros I can make bootble from a USB stick(no burner in laptop) that are made for data recovery crap?
<krishnandu> So guys I need another suggestion....Anything like Nero Vision??
<edbian> k3rn, $blah="somethingNew"
<bluefoxx> Noone?
<edbian> bluefoxx, grml  ???  I can't remember exactly
<edbian> bluefoxx, Google it!
<k3rn> edbian: i want to replaace any "/" with a "\/" ...
<gartral> bluefoxx: trinity rescue kit
<dm_> Anyone here with twinview working? got a Q
<bluefoxx> edbian, gartral, Can those rescue a half-moved partition?
<edbian> bluefoxx, Good questions
<bluefoxx> That's what I need to do
<bluefoxx> I had some tools before hand, but those were installed /on/ the machine in question
 * bluefoxx blarfs
<krishnandu> Hey guys can u suggest me any alternative for Nero Vision in Ubuntu??
<gartral> bluefoxx: if you work hard enough maybe... i dont know how to. try synaptic disk doctor?
<krishnandu> I want to make Video DVD using the normal video files(avi, wmv etc)
<krishnandu> mpeg etc.
<bluefoxx> gartral, No google hits, sauce?
<bluefoxx> Err, link?
<wildbat> k3rn, just change it in editor??
<k3rn> wildbat: its a variable in a shell script
<gartral> bluefoxx: im 100% sure i screwed the name up, it's synaptic disk somthing.. i havent used it in years, and the liscence aint cheap (not saying its not possible to get it "otherwise" but it;s an $80 disk with a $1000 corporate key)
<g00dwill1> Has anyone had success with rotating one of two displays CCW while in twinview using an invidia card ?
<wildbat> k3rn, and most editor like gedit have search and replace.
<gartral> bluefoxx: but i know it will at least get your data back
<k3rn> wildbat: i want to have i dynamical
<onetinsoldier> krishnandu: you might want to look at ffmpeg/winff maybe
<gartral> g00dwill1: whats an "invidia" card?
<bluefoxx> I've crawled the corners of the net for less likely things(Come to think of it, I've likely lost my Solaris/2.6 source code now too)
<krishnandu> <onetinsoldier> Thanks. Lemme check it out
<g00dwill1> gartral: 6600 GT
<gartral> g00dwill1: OHHH! "NVIDIA"
<vivek> i wanna install latest firefox  could anyone tell me how do i do that ?
<wildbat> k3rn, you mean that ? sed 's/\//\\\//g'
<merculiv> there  reason why my mobile broadband connections notshowing up after a system update?
<gartral> vivek: apt-get install landmine
<gartral> vivek: apt-get install minefield (sorry)
<stewart> hi! since upgrading to lucid, the app i'm building just segfaults... before getting to main() seemingly just having linked against libc. anyone able to help?
<krishnandu> <onetinsoldier> No. I want DVD Making software. I want to make Video DVD which runs in DVD Players.
<onetinsoldier> vivek: you can have a look here if you want --> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<krishnandu> <onetinsoldier> Alternative to Ner Vision
<krishnandu> *Nero
<g00dwill1> gartral: I guess you didn't get the error in translation from Mandarin.
<k3rn> wildbat: can i use sed also for variables in a script?
<onetinsoldier> krishnandu: you can add this getdeb repository if you want, and it has 'handbrake' in it --> http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/
<krishnandu> <onetinsoldier> Handbrake is the solution??
<gartral> g00dwill1: dont try pasting chinese in an english irc channel.
<krishnandu> <onetinsoldier> Ok thanks.....lemme see
<onetinsoldier> krishnandu: probably
<Ynnah> lol
<gartral> g00dwill1: in fact..
<gartral> !cn | g00dwill1
<ubottu> g00dwill1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<paris> How can I connect database with MySQL?
<krishnandu> <onetinsoldier> Ok Lemme Check
<g00dwill1> gartral: don't be a dumbass in reponse to a valid question.
<onetinsoldier> krishnandu: here is handbrake's web site... http://handbrake.fr/
<gartral> g00dwill1: dont be a dumb ass and speak in a language other than the channel's
<wildbat> k3rn, you have pipe ^^ ~ echo $blah | sed .....
<krishnandu> <onetinsoldier> Ya thanks. I've already found it from google
<krishnandu> :)
<vivek> apt-get install minefield also not working
<g00dwill1> gartral: it was a typo not chinese.
<k3rn> wildbat: yea okay - not really nice but this may work =)
<onetinsoldier> krishnandu: cool :-)
<paris> Anybody knows MySQL?
<krishnandu> paris: yup
<gartral> g00dwill1: anyway.. whats the problem?
<krishnandu> <paris> Yup
<krishnandu> <paris> Whats the problem??
<paris> krishnandu, How can I connect database with MySQL?
<g00dwill1> gartral: Ha, just trying to get rotation of one display using twinview. I don't believe this is possible. It appears I may need to run seperate x sessions.
<krishnandu> paris, Connect database??
<krishnandu> paris, MySQL is itself a database
<gartral> g00dwill1: try xrandr?
<krishnandu> paris, What do you want to connect??
<krishnandu> paris, do you mean conencting mysql from PHP??
<Izinucs> g00dwill1: gartral xrandr might do it but you have to remember that there is a virtual desktop size that is equal to the greatest horizontal and verticle resolution..
<g00dwill1> gartral: Tried, but I believe seperate x screens have to setup for this to work and Xinerama enabled.
<Izinucs> g00dwill1: gartral of the two monitors combined
<gartral> g00dwill1: no.. xrandr will interfere with xinerama.. you need ONE or the OTHER, both will break your displays..
<paris> krishnandu, I have download some file (all tables) and I would like to connect to MySQL, those file are in Downloads folder.
<k3rn> how can i initialise and increment an integer variable (in a bash script)?
<krishnandu> paris: ohh got it. Get into phpmyadmin and import the files. Tats all.
<theadmin> k3rn: increment as in add something to it?
<dm_> Anyone here ever try linux mint?
<brontosaurusrex> k3rn: /j #bash, read the topic and visiti some of the urls noted
<theadmin> ubottu: mintsupport | dm_
<ubottu> dm_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<brontosaurusrex> dm_: i'am running it on this machine
<dm_> brontosaurusrex: isnt it based on ubuntu?
<theadmin> dm_: It is.
<gartral> g00dwill1: see man xrandr for an explination of how multiple displays are broken up. and remember that even though your effect is going to be linking the "top" of one display to the left of the second, format the command as if both are matching planes
<k3rn> theadmin: ea add 1 would be fine
<brontosaurusrex> dm_: yes
<dm_> brontosaurusrex: how do you like it?
<theadmin> k3rn: x=0 ; let x=x+1
<abrookins> Hey, I'm using Lucid Lynx.  When I restart, I get a system beep.  I tried blacklisting pcspkr.  The module isn't loaded, and I still get the beep.  Any suggestions?
<brontosaurusrex> dm_: still like it, kinda
<gartral> abrookins: nahalem cpu?
<g00dwill1> I was following this http://snipr.com/whypf. Added randr and rotate ccw to my Monitor1 section
<dm_> abrookins i have the same issue, its unresolved, many bugs filed on it. Another bug that will last months, just rip out the mobo speaker in the mean time :P
<dm_> brontosaurusrex: issues?
<brontosaurusrex> dm_: some borken repos lately, but i'am running 64 bit version
<brontosaurusrex> dm_: no issues basically
<abrookins> dm_: It's a laptop, so not as easy to remove that wire, I think.
<kofian> hola
<astrobill> I have run the compiz-check script on ubuntu 9.04 and it says the intel graphics is blacklisted.  I am not using it, as I'm connected to the geforce 8400 card.  I cannot disable the intel graphics on the motherboard.  At the end of the compiz-check script it ask if I would like to skip the blacklist check, and I said 'yes', but it says 'permission denied' .  Any ideas on how to get around this?
<paris> krishnandu, How to do this?
<dm_> abrookins: I was being sarcastic :)
<abrookins> gartral: Hm, I don't know.
<abrookins> dm_: Believe me, I would have ripped it out a while ago if I could. ;)
<theadmin> astrobill: Run it with sudo?
<gartral> abrookins: well.. tell me what cpu you have
<krishnandu> paris: there is an export option
<krishnandu> paris: look there
<brontosaurusrex> dm_:  i prefer it due to lil things, like 'open this folder in terminal' and such, which are misteriously missing in ubuntu
<krishnandu> paris: on your database
<paris> krishnandu, How to do this? I am a newbie?
<krishnandu> paris: ok get into mysql
<dm_> abrookins: Ive tried alot of things, the only thing that has worked is switching to alsa, which is absolutely ludicrous. I just wish they would stop screwing with things so much.
<astrobill> theadmin: I tried running the script as root but it says "Do not run this script as root."
<brontosaurusrex> dm_: but if i would install now, i would go for lucid
<theadmin> astrobill: huh.
<theadmin> astrobill: okay wtf.
<shazzam6999> dm_: whats wrong with alsa?
<abrookins> gartral: Intel Core 2 Duo T6400 2ghz
<dm_> brontosaurusrex: You can install that feature in ubuntu with an apt-get you know
<kofian> ho la por ke no puedo cambiar de red en mi ubuntu 10.4 como lo hacia en 9,4 y anteriores?
<gartral> abrookins: you could tell me what mobo you have, i could see if theres a jumper you could pull too squelch the annoying thing
<theadmin> ubottu: es | kofian
<ubottu> kofian: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<brontosaurusrex> dm_: if one is noobie like me, thats a 'feature'
<paris> krishnandu, just please wait.
<dm_> shazzam6999: Alsa, is a bit archaic in my experience, has problem with "layering" ( not sure what else to call it)
<krishnandu> paris: ok np
<dm_> brontosaurusrex: I suppose. It's a silly design choice by canonical
<shazzam6999> dm_: ah, I don't use Ubuntu but I havnt experienced any trouble with alsa... and I actually like it the most
<kofian> #ubuntu-es
<dm_> brontosaurusrex:  but so is purple splash screens......
<theadmin> kofian: /join #ubuntu-es
<jla> hi guys i have a little problem maybe someone can helpme
<theadmin> dm_: What's the problem with those? Not very bright at least
<theadmin> jla: Problem with what.
<jla> with ubuntu one
<dm_> btw who's idea was it for all the purple/orange everywhere, seriously.
<astrobill> theadmin: do you know what file I could edit to unblacklist that intel graphics?
<shazzam6999> looks better than brown
<narffeyg> i say light white and neon black
<dm_> It went from poop brown, to Barney purple
<g00dwill1> gartral: Looks like you're right; the writeup I found on ubuntuforums was completely inaccurate. Thanks.
<jla> i cant create and account
<theadmin> astrobill: I think you use modprobe, but dunno how
<brontosaurusrex> dm_: i like the new look, its kinda original imho
<jla> i tryed like 10 times already
<theadmin> dm_: Just install a new theme ffs.
<dm_> brontosaurusrex: So is wearing a salad bowl on my head, but I dont do it
<gartral> dm_: it looked like the bottum of a NY Public toilet up untill now... TRUST me, purple is an improvment
<dm_> theadmin because there is a built in config for the splash screen right? not everyone can do it. Thats my complaint
<dm_> gartral id prefer the poop brown over purple
<narffeyg> so i just got on ubuntu...can anybody tell me something that i SHOULDNT do?
<theadmin> dm_: Uh, the splash screen? Who cares about it if it's there less then a freakin second?
<jla> some help please?
<paris> krishnandu, I have just install a new version of Linux and I have forgotten how to install MySQL.
<theadmin> narffeyg: Something that you shouldn't do? sudo rm -rf /*
<Docteh> theadmin: its still ugly :(
<brontosaurusrex> dm_: i think they try to be 'cool' as apple
<dm_> theadmin: some of us care, just because you dont doesnt mean you can dismiss someone's opinion
<narffeyg> in the terminal?
<theadmin> narffeyg: Yeah, that is "delete everything" :D
<shazzam6999> brontosaurusrex: in terms of marketing thats probably a decent direction to go in
<narffeyg> goood to know
<krishnandu> paris: ok even i forgot the packages. ask here
<gartral> theadmin: some instances of splash screens dont go away after boot.. i remember 6.06 in my nvidia 8400.. the splash wouldnt go away, and i had to literally work around it..
<krishnandu> paris: other members will be able to tell you better
<brontosaurusrex> shazzam6999: possibly, but i'am not sure if it is the right time to target housewifes at this point really, to early
<mfFANteam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u5OFRqbFNM
<mfFANteam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u5OFRqbFNM
<FloodBot1> mfFANteam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gartral> theadmin: it's also three extra processes that can be striped from the boot sequence
<narffeyg> other wise i use the terminal to fix the youtube problem that i was having but i want to learn more about it
<jla> hey guys i have a little problem with ubuntu one can someone helpme?
<theadmin> gartral: 3? Which ones apart from plymouthd?
<gartral> i like how floodbots kick people, THEN ask them not to flood...
<dm_> At this point id be happy with a blank screen and a blinking cursor if we only "had to look at it for a second"
<theadmin> gartral: It does not kick, it mutes em
<krishnandu> paris: http://ubuntuexperiment.wordpress.com/2008/11/10/installing-apache-php-mysql/
<gartral> theadmin: 6.06 didnt have plymouth, i dont remember the names, that four years and 8+ releases ago
<Docteh> dm_: is nosplash not working? I haven't been following along
<theadmin> gartral: uh... Well, it had xsplash.
<narffeyg> so fmi...is this thing world wide or just nation wide?
<theadmin> gartral: Not much of a difference
<dm_> Docteh it does, but thats not what we were really talking about
<phoenix78> can i perform system administration tasks from limited privileges user profile using super user password?
<gartral> theadmin: new ubuntu still has xsplash..
<theadmin> phoenix78: No such thing as "super user" or "root" password
<brontosaurusrex> narffeyg: what was/is the issue and what browser?
<alket> I managed to make Compiz Cube but how to make that cylinder  ?
<arbo> hey guys, fresh ubuntu lucid install, but I was tweaking settings and accidently clicked off the top panel (gnome).  How owuld I go about getting it back?
<dm_> alket look for deformation
<dm_> alket... or something like that
<theadmin> ubottu: resetpanels | arbo
<soreau> alket: install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<ubottu> arbo: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<narffeyg> xchat...just want to know how far my reach is
<phoenix78> theadmin: I am trying to run synaptic package manager from limited privileges user profile and synaptic is not launching
<arbo> thx
<Izinucs> narffeyg: world wide
<brontosaurusrex> narffeyg: all the known galaxies
<phoenix78> theadmin: I entered the root password when prompted for
<narffeyg> smashing
<theadmin> phoenix78: There is no root password, really...
<theadmin> phoenix78: It asks for YOUR password (your account has to be in "admin" group for it to work)
<Nilos> I have the linux driver for the wireless network adapter, but need help installing it.the readme instrcutions are confusing
<gartral> phoenix78: you need to be part of the admin group, and have your name in the sudoers file on your comp
<dm_> brontosaurusrex: how light does mint run?
<shazzam6999> dm_ as not light as anthing ubuntu related
<phoenix78> theadmin: If my account is not in admin group, am i supposed to receive error or is it that the application doesn't launch at all (like in my case, synaptic is not launching)
<dm_> shazzam6999: as not light ? :P
<brontosaurusrex> dm_: this machine is basically a leftover from my previous workstation, so it would be unfair to say anything, i'd say similar as ubuntu
<gartral> dm_: i have mint running on a 900mhz p3 with some 390 mb ram and a 16 mb 2d graphics card... and at desktop, theres little difference too my i7 860, 4 gigs ram, gtx 275 that im on now
<shazzam6999> dm_: after midnight its easier to make up words than think of good ones =P
<Docteh> phoenix78: should usually get an error of some sort, are you using gnome or kde? open a terminal and do gksu synaptic
<narffeyg> so if i wanted to teach myself where would i start....anybody
<dm_> gartral:  a bit overkill for a *nix box, wouldnt you say?
<gartral> narffeyg: man intro
<brontosaurusrex> dm_: running gnome version
<gartral> dm_: im deving games
<Izinucs> !manual | narffeyg
<ubottu> narffeyg: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dm_> gartral: better be makin' some good ones
<dm_> gartral the gaming industry has been really lacking as of late
<phoenix78> Docteh: when i try to run from the terminal, i am getting error.  However, when i try to run from menu...it simply doesn't load and doesn't throw any error
<gartral> dm_: im HOPING t get on with valve and help them port the steam games over...
<Docteh> phoenix78: so whats the error
<dm_> gartral: good luck
<theadmin> phoenix78: It should give "you are not authorized to run the basic authenication mechanism (sudo)", however that warning dissapeared somewhere in Lucid
<paris> krishnandu, Finally I did and right now I am in MySQL. What next?
<gartral> dm_: they're having me play 20Qs with the current linux guy there (SHHH! Valve on linux is a reality!)
<Docteh> boinc is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<phoenix78> Docteh: "The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator." is the err...i get
<Docteh> ^ thats the error i get trying to use sudo from an incorrect account
<krishnandu> paris: ok you'll see export option there
<gartral> Docteh: you (ironically) need sudo access to put yourself in the sudoers file
<krishnandu> paris: click it
<dm_> gartral: It always was a reality, its just too bad these big buck companies dont catch on more often...
<onetinsoldier> cool
<Docteh> gartral: thats what init=/bin/bash is for ;)
<brontosaurusrex> dm_: its basically karmic with some makeup, or thats my view on it
<Nilos> I have the linux driver for the wireless network adapter, but need help installing it.the readme instrcutions are confusing
<dm_> gartral It really wouldnt take em long to port/write a client with current code, the same thing goes for many of these companies.
<shazzam6999> can you just add people to the sudoers file in ubuntu... with visudo?
<narffeyg> ubottu...helpful
<theadmin> Is this a proper sudoers entry? "user ALL = apt-get, shutdown, poweroff, reboot"
<paris> krishnandu, please wait again because I have installed MySQL -server , not the query-browser
<gartral> dm_: not with wine, not with dx9 translations, native, linux .so libs and proper Opengl binaries. Linux-Steam is also a stable backend! just no games work yet
<krishnandu> paris: okies
<shazzam6999> theadmin: it doesn't have to be that complicated... user ALL=(ALL) ALL
<dm_> brontosaurusrex: meh, i think after lucid, im finally done with ubuntu. been here since breezy, getting tired of all the breaks due to how much they want to be on the "razors edge" or what have you. Im still not very stable even after (how long since lucid been out?)
<theadmin> shazzam6999: I want to limit the user only to certain commands
<dm_> gartral: well thats true, they should move away from dx all together imo
<maco> theadmin: you should give the full paths to the binaries
<Docteh> OpenDirectX muahahaha
<theadmin> maco: Oh, I see. Thanks.
<theadmin> dm_: Portal works on macs now :P It means they have an OpenGL port, I suppose
<maco> theadmin: otherwise they could just make ~/bin/apt-get as a symlink to some other command and bypass your filter
<brontosaurusrex> dm_: what will/have you pick for the next os?
<merculiv> there a reason why my mobile broadband connection isnt showing in the connections applet after a kernel update?
<Docteh> hopefully not gentoo ;)
<dm_> theadmin: so does wow, and thats a multi bazilionjillion (lol) dollar company with the resources to pump that out in a month.
<abrookins> gartral: thanks, it's a laptop.  I'll check out the specs
<theadmin> dm_: "works on macs", as in natively
<gartral> dm_: there's serious talk that is valve drops dx. M$ will patch win7 so that no valve game or steam version will work... ironically, M$ is more or less threatening suicide if valve (or a handful of other companies that are talking linux right now) decide to go with open standards
<dm_> brontosaurusrex: not sure really. kinda sad about the whole thing
<compaq> when I suspend to ram, ie sleep, then wake, I gey blank screen
<brontosaurusrex> dm_: whats the issue?
<merculiv> there a reason why my mobile broadband connection isnt showing in the connections applet after a kernel update?
<dm_> theadmin: yeah, its moving ahead in the right direction, just shifting a bit more to the left than we'd hope'd
<Solaris444> is it looking for a particular firmware?
<Docteh> gartral: patching windows such that things dont work would get them sued, etc etc, thats just a fanboys fantasy
<v4> hi
<Solaris444> did you add a repository and download the driver, or perhaps compile the driver from source?
<gartral> Docteh: tell that too Sony
<Docteh> Solaris444: you should address that to merculiv
<dm_> in all reality, win7 is heavy, but alot more stable than xp or vista. With a heavy heart I say that.
<Solaris444> the is precedent Docteh
<dm_> It's just too bad its not open :P
<theadmin> dm_: Linux version of Steam will be out in a few months, it's official, man, so don't you worry
<dm_> or free
<Solaris444> Microsoft pushed out their Windows .Net Assistant through Windows Update to Firefox users.
<dm_> theadmin: as for other games, im not so lucky.
<theadmin> Solaris444: Don't run Windows Update :P
<dm_> theadmin: I dont really play steam games, so im SoL
<Solaris444> I don't. ;-)
<lucretiaX> anyone using 10.4 netbook remix?
<astrobill> If I want to edit the compiz file in ubuntu 9.04, can I just comment out the blacklist entries?
<theadmin> dm_: SoL?
<Solaris444> So Outta Luck
<dm_> **** out of luck
<theadmin> dm_: I suppose that such major company as VALVe will push others in the right direction ;)
<Docteh> Solaris444: and mozilla blacklisted them for thier trouble
<merculiv> the mobile usb broadband worked out of the box then when I went to update its stopped working
<dm_> theadmin in time, yes
<paris> krishnandu, I did, I have MySQL Administrator and MySQL Query Browser. What next?
<Solaris444> Docteh:  Sadly not.  The addon was only blacklisted because a particular version had security issues.  The current version of the .Net assistant still installs
<krishnandu> paris: search for import option
<v5> whta
<krishnandu> paris: click it
<Solaris444> So I would say if push came to shove that Microsoft is not above making other people's programs not work.
<Solaris444> After all, part of the design docs for Vista were "f*** with Samba"
<aperson> how do I prevent screen from starting from inside of a screen session, or even better, how should I add byobu -R to my .bashrc without it spawning a load of screen windows
<Solaris444> Samba still doesn't work properly with Win7.
<krishnandu> paris: just select your table files there and voila.....its done :)
<dm_> Solaris444: as far as file sharing, i have no issues
<Docteh> I can access my samba server from windows 7
<v4> hey
<Solaris444> Try using it as a file server.
<Docteh> do you mean the other way around?
<dm_> I... do
<Solaris444> Or keeping your profile on it.
 * dm_ looks at his file server box
<merculiv> I should just go back one kernel to get it workng again?
<paris> krishnandu, Do I have to do in MySQL Admin or MySQL Query Browser?
<Solaris444> I can assure you, there are a number of known issues with Win7 and Samba that make it unsuitable to be a full-time file server (especially if you have remote profiles enabled)
<Docteh> Solaris444: just sounds like microsoft wants to keep the open source developers employed
<Solaris444> Random performance loss etc.
<krishnandu> mysql client
<krishnandu> login as admin
<gartral> dm_: still around?
<krishnandu> paris: mysql client, login as admin
<dm_> gartral: barely
<dm_> : /
<Solaris444> anyways, have to go.  thanks everyone.
<Docteh> nn ms hater :)
<Solaris444> Oh, and don't use fakeraid.
<Docteh> dont use fakeraid on linux either ;p
<dm_> is that like hateraid but for fakers?
<gixgix> new to ubuntu. sometimes a window will get stuck in "drag mode" (where the hand that's moving it has a clenched fist) and i can't drop the window anywhere. ideas?
<Docteh> he's like a microsoftie, but the opposite, is there a term for that?
<gixgix> Docteh: macrohardie
<Docteh> gixgix: are you sure its not just the computer not noticing the mouse is released?
<dm_> gartral: whats up
<gixgix> dm_: nope!
<gixgix> dm_: i mean, no, not sure
<theadmin> Docteh: Restarting Metacity (or Compiz...) usually helps
<dm_> oh i see gartral
<dm_> gixgix wrong d bud
<gartral> dm_: pm
<Docteh> hehehe
<gartral> Docteh: did you see my post
<dm_> gartral: i got it, thanks
<theadmin> gixgix: Sorry, the above was adressed to you
<Docteh> gartral: aye
<dm_> im out, laters
<gartral> Docteh: now M$ shooting they're own balls off doesn't sound so far fetched, do it?
<Docteh> gixgix: how do you end up putting the window down, and how often is this?
<theadmin> gartral: Shall MS even destroy all open drivers so X will never work again... I will still stay with Linux
<gixgix> Docteh: not sure. you know... i'm on a slow computer and it's in the middle of installing packages. i'll just wait a while!
<Docteh> gixgix: try clicking the mouse once
<Tazer> Hello, does anyone know how I can enable keypresses in Xscreensaver?
<mneptok> gixgix: disable Compiz. most likely that's the issue.
<gixgix> just curious to know if there's any kind of gesture i might accidentally be doing
<gixgix> mneptok: got it. thanks
<gartral> theadmin: could you rephrase that after passing it through a grammar filter please? i honestly cant tell what your saying with that statment other than "your staying with linux"
<paris> krishnandu, For some reason I can not login into Admin. I know my password and Server Hostname, but for some reason I don't remember that I was setting Username. So...
<mneptok> gixgix: System > Prefs > Appearance > Visual Effects (set to None)
<gixgix> mneptok: yep. i'll try in a minute
<Docteh> paris: sshd might have logging in as root disabled
<theadmin> gartral: I'm just following with your and someone else's (pretty offtopic) anti-MS conversation :P
<gixgix> btw, ubuntu is great once the network cards are working
<Tazer> >:?
<mneptok> Docteh: loggin in as root is disabled period in a default Ubuntu install, as root has no password set.
<krishnandu> paris: ok for later use i'm saying you the procedure, you'll find import option(tab) there. Go to import and just select the files. Tat will be all
<Tazer> Nobody? how about with gnome screensaver?
<gartral> theadmin: i extrapelated that much.. but couldnt read the meaning of your sentence
<krishnandu> paris: you'll see your tables in the right after a refresh
<krishnandu> paris: sorry left
<krishnandu> :)
<Docteh> well thats one way to disable the account, but its disabled in the passwd file AND in the conf to start with
<theadmin> gartral: What I mean is, whatever Microsoft will ever do shouldn't even remotely bother a Linux user (doesn't bother me)
<paris> Docteh, please lead me in that?
<vivek> guys i have been using the firefox version 3.0.17 , its not showing the chat list ,if i login to yahoo site ,
<theadmin> vivek: 3.0.X? Just how old is that, really, use 3.6.X
<Agu10> hi
<Agu10> I installed ubuntu on virtualbox, but I can't enter the internet
<Agu10> what should I do?
<gartral> theadmin: meh, im just waiting for two things: magicjack, and bfbc2, to come to linux.. then i'll drop win7 like a hot pot0wnd
<theadmin> Agu10: "enter the internet"? Not connecting, you mean?
<Izinucs> Agu10: change vbox network settings from nat to bridged
<Agu10> theadmin: I can't enter google or any webpage
<Agu10> I'm not sure what's happening
<gartral> Agu10: make sure your network interface in vbox isnt set to NAT, and make sure your system's firewall is set to allow vbox through
<Docteh> paris: oh you're logging into mysql from local? username is root, should default to no password
<theadmin> Agu10: Well, do what Izinucs said
<Agu10> I have to choose some bridge
<Agu10> I don't have any to choose from
<paris> Docteh, It ask me in MySQL Admin. Server Hostname, Username and Password. the port by default is 3306
<Docteh> paris: what does username root and password blank do?
<Agu10> Izinucs, how can I do that? It doesn't allow me to accept without choosing any bridge adapter
<circuitman> hi am having problem compiling a package from its source
<Nilos> Got a deb file for a wireless adapter but I am not sure how to install it.
<circuitman> please help me
<Agu10> theadmin, what should I do?
<paris> Docteh, It says 'Could not connect to host 'localhost' MySQL Error Nr.2005 and so on...
<paris> Docteh, I have two option click OK or Ping Host in that.
<theadmin> Agu10: Sorry, haven't used virtualbox in ages
<Agu10> theadmin, it's ok
<circuitman> i cant install the package called drivel from its source
<v4_> hi
<Agu10> so how do I choose a bridge network adapter in virtualbox ???
<gartral> since NO ONE wants to put the name of an application ON the application in ubuntu... whats the name of the chat client in ubuntu by default?
<circuitman> i cant install the package called drivel from its source
<circuitman> i cant install the package called drivel from its source
<circuitman> i cant install the package called drivel from its source
<FloodBot1> circuitman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> gartral: Empathy
<gartral> theadmin: wheres the empathy support channel?
<theadmin> gartral: No idea
<merculiv> yay I got it fixed
<merculiv> all with one terminal command too
<iflema> gartral irc.gimpnet.org  room = #empathy
<Phishing_Pharmer> one commanders are the best
<merculiv> I just installed usb-modeswitch and vola
<cortz> hi im a new babies
<Nilos> I have the linux driver for the wireless network adapter, but need help installing it.
<gartral> iflema: theres no such server
<Lostinspace_46> My keyboard has no multimedia keys, however, I wish to make some "virtual" ones using xbindkeys.  I figured vol up and down.  I need to figure out next and pause. Any ideas?
<gartral> iflema: your command just made irssi panic
<iflema> gartral its not a command
<iflema> gartral the server is gimpnet.org
<iflema> gartral irc.gimpnet.org
<gartral> iflema: /connect irc.gimpnet.org: result, "server not found"
<cortz> @coolmadmax hi
<IdleOne> gartral: remove :
<ociugi> i have problem with lucid lynx on grub boot loading(dual boot) when i'm loading my windows it is only blank scree and blinking cursor
<tripelb> Registration no longer needed for this channel?
<gartral> IdleOne: Im not a moron.. i was using the colon for it's proper grammarical useage of seperating what i tried from it's result
<IdleOne> gartral: did i say you are a moron?
<Lostinspace_46> gartral: Xchat>Network list>gimpnet
<IdleOne> gartral: btw I am getting same results
 * iflema im in
<tripelb> correction gartral - should be: I'm its and separating usage
<gartral> Lostinspace_46: FUCK XCHAT! im sorry for swearing, but what that group is doing is purly unacceptable
<IdleOne> gartral: irc.gimp.org
<gartral> that wasnt very nice...
<maverick_> can someone help me with problem in wine? http://paste.debian.net/73856
<IdleOne> neither was your swearing
<theadmin> maverick_: WINE support in #winehq
<maverick_> theadmin: thanks
<Lostinspace_46> gartral: whatever client you use...find network list and pick gimpnet
<IdleOne> gartral: /connect irc.gimp.org
 * iflema 37 odd..... outa there
<gartral> IdleOne: i explained why i swore.. besides, i deal with kids and people from age 4+ who say every swear word known to man
<gartral> Lostinspace_46: there is no such server
<theadmin> gartral: Nevertheless swearing is not acceptable here.
<tripelb> gartral, it is more creative not to swear. And to spell
<theadmin> gartral: You break the second rule of CoC if you swear.
<Lostinspace_46> gartral: Yes there is, I am looking at it
<IdleOne> gartral: sorry after the fact does not excuse it. the fact that you took time to excuse yourself means you knew it was wrong. meaning you had the time to think about what you were doing and still chose to break the rules. as for the kids and people you work with. I don't care and if they come here and swear I will kick them also :)
<thayer_> im trying to install ubuntu on a newer sony laptop and i cant get x to start at all. after grub i get black screen. i can get it to work with sabayon by editing xorg.conf in console mode, but i dont know how to get the live cd to boot into console mode
<theadmin> thayer_: Hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to a terminal TTY
<ScarabDrowner> Ok, how do I get Lucid to obey my power management settings?  Screensaver is disabled, monitors are set to *never* turn off, yet after 10 minutes of inactivity, the screen goes black anyway.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/43227559@N06/4610055273/sizes/o/
<varun> upal-support
<gartral> IdleOne: and would you not use the same language in reference to the former president of the united states? im sorry, but there are exceptions to every rule, the last time there wasnt, we had the USSR.
<IdleOne> gartral: there are no exceptions to the rule here
<thayer_> im pretty sure ive tried that but i will again, hoping for more suggestions
<Lostinspace_46> gartral: What irc client are you using?
<IdleOne> gartral: now drop it. /connect irc.gimp.org
<gartral> IdleOne: there are exceptions to every rule, everywhere. Period.
<theadmin> That's what you get for messing with the ops :D Thanks, IdleOne
<Lostinspace_46> My keyboard has no multimedia keys, however, I wish to make some "virtual" ones using xbindkeys.  I figured vol up and down.  I need to figure out next and pause. Any ideas?
<thayer_> theadmin: its not working
<iomero> hola, me pueden ayudar con la actualizacion de 9.10 a 10.04 ubuntu
<theadmin> thayer_: What is not working
<ScarabDrowner> Ok, how do I get Lucid to obey my power management settings?  Screensaver is disabled, monitors are set to *never* turn off, yet after 10 minutes of inactivity, the screen goes black anyway.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/43227559@N06/4610055273/sizes/o/
<theadmin> ubottu: es | iomero
<ubottu> iomero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<onetinsoldier> ScarabDrowner: hello. i've seen a number of people say and ask the same thing you are. wish someone knew. i think it might have to do with 'xset' settings. but i don't know
<gixgix> mac osx has a neat little shell command "open" that opens directories in its finder or opens files in their default program. is there an equivalent?
<thayer_> ctrl+alt+f1
<theadmin> gixgix: xdg-open
<iomero> ubotu gracias
<ScarabDrowner> thanks onetinsoldier
<iflema> ScarabDrowner did you click on make default?
<gixgix> theadmin: splendid thank you
<ScarabDrowner> iflema: yes, I tried that also
<Lostinspace_46> Alternatively, how do I find the actual command that, say, XF86Next generates?
<trevor> does anyone know of a way to change ONLY the folder icons of the default ubuntu icons
<luckymurali> Hi all
<onetinsoldier> hello luckymurali
<wildbat> ll
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<silv3r_m00n> in kde , sometimes when I copy files from 1 partition to another , for some files it says could not read file  .......why ?
<luckymurali> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/bSBwsDU8
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: Do you have the proper permissions?
<drobiazgowy> Is talking about Linux Mint here forbidden? :D
<silv3r_m00n> oho , but I think yes
<luckymurali> I developed a script to create a service and shd start at start up
<silv3r_m00n> 100 files , I copy pasted them earlier
<onetinsoldier> drobiazgowy: yes... essentially
<luckymurali> please tell me whetehr my script is ok or I need to make changes??
<theadmin> drobiazgowy: Yes, not here.
<silv3r_m00n> theadmin: can permissions change on the fly just like that
<drobiazgowy> Anyway anyone knows what is statement of Canonnical about Linux MInt?
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: On the fly? No. Try: sudo -R chmod ugo+r /folder/with/files/
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: Make sure it's not a system folder though :/
<theadmin> drobiazgowy: Not officially supported.
<silv3r_m00n> theadmin: gr8 idea
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: Err
<Nilos> I have the linux driver for the wireless network adapter, but need help installing it.
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: sudo chmod -R ugo+r /folder/with/files/
<silv3r_m00n> even better
<Ratty_> Anyone using QtSixa in Lucid?
<Ratty_> I can't get it to work as keyboard/mouse, it never saves the setting
<luckymurali> theadmin, I want to add two commands at the startup how can i do that??
<drobiazgowy> Linux Mint is more a leech than a ubuntu based distro :P
<theadmin> luckymurali: At startup of what exactly?
<luckymurali> ubuntu start up
<Xchat> hi, i don't have a menu.lst in /boot/grub, how do i edit the boot options to remove  a reference to XP and older kernel?
<luckymurali> like autoexec.bat in windows
<theadmin> luckymurali: /etc/rc.local if I recall correctly.
<theadmin> Xchat: It's now grub.cfg
<LinuxPhreak> Xchat: the menu.lst is now grub.cfg
<luckymurali> ok thanks :)
<Xchat> oh. here it is. but is says not to edit the file.. ignore?
<LinuxPhreak> Xchat: to modify the menu use the /etc/grub.d/ files
<onetinsoldier> Xchat: check in /etc/default (grub file) ... and in /etc/grub.d  personally, i don't like the new config layout of grub2
<Xchat> let me see..
<MichaelSOG> hi
<LinuxPhreak> Xchat: what type of modifications do you need?
<PercyLucid> omg,this new ubuntu is not as fine as the others :/
<MichaelSOG> is here a person who knows about rosegarden?
<Xchat> just remove old kernel and reference to XP
<snarkfish> is there a better place to find out about uuid, the man pages seem to leave alot to be desired.
<snarkfish> like examples
<gartral> IdleOne: in ANY case.. the commands you gave me have not let me connect to gimp.org's irc backend, and im subsequently discommunicated from the empathy group.
<LinuxPhreak> Xchat: I may be wrong but I would recomend doing the 40_custom file
<luckymurali> theadmin, after added the two commands how do i update it??
<luckymurali> on rc.local
<theadmin> luckymurali: It should just work, no?
<Xchat> well it doesn't contain much
<luckymurali> no ok i close the terminal and open it again
<LinuxPhreak> Xchat: then sudo chmod +x /etc/grub.d/40_custom followed by sudo update-grub
<theadmin> luckymurali: It's read at boot time, not on terminal start or something.
<luckymurali> theadmin, no
<luckymurali> ok
<theadmin> luckymurali: What is read at terminal start is .bashrc
<Xchat> that would clean the list?
<luckymurali> now I restart my machine
<fitzgen> Can anyone help me with making a lucid lynx bootable usb stick?
<snarkfish> luckymurali: sudo reboot
<snarkfish> fitzgen: penlinux.org
<theadmin> fitzgen: We have a USB creator in the menu. There is also unetbootin
<onetinsoldier> fitzgen: unetbootin is pretty straightforward
<snarkfish> fitzgen: or install usbcreator
<fitzgen> I followed http://www.linuxconfig.org/install-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-linux-from-usb-stick
<LinuxPhreak> Xchat: in order to modify Grub2 which is part of all Ubuntu from 9.10 and up you need to modify the files I told you about. Then you need to chmod them. To make changes take affect you need to do update-grub
<snarkfish> can anyone explain uuid stuff to me..
<fitzgen> but when I get to selecting a kernal from th mbr prompt it doesnt work
<Xchat> i see, but the files don't contain anything regarding the entries i'm interested in removing.
<fitzgen> theadmin: which menu is usb creator in?
<onetinsoldier> fitzgen: i looked at your link.. wow, just use untebootin or one of the other utilities the other guys mentioned
<onetinsoldier> oops.... unetbootin*
<fitzgen> onetinsoldier: k
<LinuxPhreak> Xchat: go to the grub.cfg file copy the contents you want to make changes to. Then make changes in the 40_custom file
<Xchat> ok thanks. i'll try and see what i can do.
<LinuxPhreak> Xchat: I try to explain as best as I can. But if you still need help understanding the #grub channel is really helpful
<snarkfish> wow no one knows what uuid is, or how to create one for a drive?
<moetunes> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<LinuxPhreak> snarkfish: sorry uuid is unique user id I remember making one in the past forget how I did it
<snarkfish> LinuxPhreak: thanx
<snarkfish> LinuxPhreak: least you answered. LOL
<onetinsoldier> anyone here need an x-cursor-theme installed from .tar.gz? i can help :-)
<LinuxPhreak> snarkfish: try blkid in terminal
<fitzgen> onetinsoldier: What should I format the boot partition as?
<onetinsoldier> fitzgen: well, i went with ext4 for all my partitions
<fitzgen> that last tutorial said fat16 was best, but I dont know if I should trust them anymore....
<onetinsoldier> fitzgen: this is on a hard drive install?
<fitzgen> on a usb
<fitzgen> stick
<onetinsoldier> ohhh. dang, sorry
<kamaris> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to resolve audio issue where "sudo aplay" outputs audio but "aplay" does not? also, inside my gnome session, i don't actually see any sound cards listed, but again, in the same session 'sudo aplay' works
<onetinsoldier> go with fat16... sounds good
<fitzgen> k thanks
<onetinsoldier> unless you can get fat32.. probably better
<LinuxPhreak> In my oppinion I prefer to format my usb drives with fat32. This is because alot of times I may need to use them on other computers
<onetinsoldier> yeah.. fat32 would be preferred i think
<moetunes> Kamaris: is your user in the audio group? -   groups   in terminal; will tell
<Kamaris> moetunes, yes i added my user id to the group however, 1 sec, pasting error
<Kamaris> aplay does not output audio, but it does return the line telling me it's playing the audio file
<Kamaris> sudo aplay actually works, but outputs this error along with the aufio filename: "Home directory /home/kamaris not ours"
<fitzgen> onetinsoldier: thanks for all the help, got it working :)
<onetinsoldier> fitzgen: sweet. you're welcome. enjoy :-)
<Hopeless8009> if i were to say i like eggs would that be off topic
<Kamaris> "fgrep -ie 'audio' /etc/group" yields output "audio:x:29:pulse,kamaris"
<onetinsoldier> lol Hopeless8009
<Hopeless8009> Onetionsoldir: can you pint me to a IrC server where i can find some women
<mneptok> !offtopic | Hopeless8009
<ubottu> Hopeless8009: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<arbo> lol
<Hopeless8009> lol guess im going to Ubuntu offtopic
<mneptok> bye now.
<drobiazgowy> What is a command to remove unused dependencies?
<moetunes> Kamaris: checked to see who owns the home folder for Kamaris ?
<onetinsoldier> apt-get autoremove i think
<Riverthief> Sup guys
<Riverthief> I need some help
<onetinsoldier> hello Riverthief, what's up?
<Kamaris> moetunes: drwxr-xr-x 44 kamaris kamaris 4096 2010-05-18 23:22 kamaris
<Riverthief> I need to remove Grub from my laptop, and restore the default windows 7 loader
<mneptok> Riverthief: got Windows install media?
<jabirali> drobiazgowy, sudo apt-get autoremove
<Riverthief> Not for windows 7, other wise I would have done the fixmbr thing :p
<Riverthief> I have vista
<Riverthief> like
<Riverthief> a vista cd
<Riverthief> runnign win7 though
<jabirali> Riverthief, you don't need to uninstall Grub, but you would have to let Windows install its bootloader
<Kamaris> moetunes: /home is owned by root, /home/kamaris is owned by kamaris
<jabirali> Riverthief, once Windows installs NTLDR (or whatever bootloader win7 is using), Grub will be ignored
<Riverthief> So, would Vista install media work?
<jabirali> Riverthief, I suspect the win install cd can do that for you, "recovery" or something
<onetinsoldier> until he's in Linux and something triggers 'update-grub2', hehe
<Riverthief> Just to fix the MBR and let me boot in?
<Riverthief> k
<jabirali> onetinsoldier, I thought that only updated /boot/grub/grub.cfg and not overwrote the MBR?
<onetinsoldier> jabirali: i think it'll install it again. i could be wrong
<moetunes> Kamaris: by the error you said you got the files in /home/kamaris must not be - at least some of them -   ls -la ~   to tell
<jabirali> onetinsoldier, wouldn't you have to specifically run "grub-install (hd0)" to overwrite it? At least that's how it worked in grub1, but it might have changed.
<jabirali> onetinsoldier, in grub1 the MBR (stage1) would only point to the location of the grub files on the system (stage2), which would contain all other settings
<jabirali> onetinsoldier, and AFAIK update-grub only updated stage2
<jabirali> onetinsoldier, but I might be wrong :)
<onetinsoldier> jabirali: ok, roger
<rocket16> Hello atroy1994, it is am, rocket16. You are welcome to our Ubuntu IRC.
<rocket16> !hi | atroy1994
<ubottu> atroy1994: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dyllan> Hi Guys. As a normal user I cannot change my default printer through gnome-cups-manager, if i start the app from the command line i see these errors when trying to set a default printer; ** (gnome-cups-manager:10359): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1280
<inayet> #drupal-support
<atroy1994> hello
<gartral> IdleOne: do you know much about the internal workings of empathy?
<rocket16> Hello atroy1994
<jabirali> dyllan, have you tried using the web interface instead? I personally prefer it, as it is more featureful
<atroy1994> hello
<jabirali> dyllan, visit http://localhost:631 to configure printers from your webbrowser
<dyllan> hi jabirali, i also prefer the web interface, however it is not user friendly for the 200 users we have unfortunately, it will just confuse them.. .
<tripelb> hi all: Problem: Monitor stuck at low resolution. Ubuntu 9.10  [Display preferences calls it UNKNOWN] === My monitor, Dell p991 can do this => 1280 x 1024 at 85 Hz <= yet ubuntu only sees it as 800x600 :(  [FYI My video card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)]  =====  I had this problem earlier with this Monitor Dell 15"e551 best res: 1024x768 at 60 Hz and it was solved (kjele) by adding a line t
<tripelb> o /etc/X11/xorg.conf -->  Driver          "openchrome" <-- in section "Device"  =====  and it is still there.
<jabirali> dyllan, 200 users? Why do you need to switch default printers as a user then?
<tripelb> Hope that being thorough will get me help and get this worked out. TY
<Hopeless8009> i cant find it
<dyllan> jabirali, each users needs to be able to select their default printer, we have 4 branches, and at least 10 printers at each branch, users need to be able to set/ change their default printer as they require.
<jabirali> dyllan, aha, I see. Changing the default printer in gnome-cups-manager changes the default for _all_ users though
<jabirali> dyllan, that would configure what printer is used by default by the printer server
<inayet> I just downloaded drupal 6 on ubuntu, but do not know where it went...
<dyllan> jabirali, ok that makes sense now, no wonder a normal user cant set that, so how would a user set their default then?
<onetinsoldier> inayet: check ~/Downloads
<atroy1994> how is ubuntu pronounced?
<gartral> dyllan: there IS an alternative, but it's not user friendly... you need to make custom rules for each user, and then, when they want to change printers, they must get ahold of an admin
<MACscr_lappy> how do i use drivers like fglrx on the live cd when it requires a reboot? =P
<dyllan> atroy1994, oooboontwo
<rocket16> !ubuntu | atroy1994
<gartral> MACscr_lappy: service restart gdm
<ubottu> atroy1994: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<switchgirl> hi i want to mount an iso i need to install Lucid - i have messed up settings on the current install so my question how to mount an iso and install without burning to cd or loosing files
<inayet> onetinsoldier: how do I do that? is there a command?
<moetunes> !iso | switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<onetinsoldier> inayet: ls ~/Downloads
<dyllan> gartral, why is there no easy way of doing it, doesnt make sense? KDE has an app to allow user to modify default printer, surely Gnome cant be far behind?
<L33tCh> atroy1994, though don't draw out the ooo too much
<atroy1994> are all of u developers?
<rocket16> switchgirl: You can use gmount-iso too.
<MACscr_lappy> atroy1994: of course not
<onetinsoldier> atroy1994: no.. not at all
<mostafakvd> hi there my usb laser mouse does not work how could I solve that?
<mostafakvd> plz
<jabirali> dyllan, I'm not quite sure... Are these users all on the same computer, or on different computers connected to a printer server by using /etc/cups/client.conf ?
<rocket16> atroy1994: All are not, but some are. But most are users, who like to help others, and exchange words about Ubuntu.
<dyllan> jabirali, they are all on the same computer
<inayet> onetinsoldier - nothing happens when I enter ls ~/Downloads
<rachel_> hello everyone
<mostafakvd> hi there my usb laser mouse does not work how could I solve that?
<gartral> dyllan: the main difference between KDE and gnome is KDE is monolithic in nature: all settins have a home in the KDE-settings-manager.. where in gnome, it's all modular, each setting has a GUI for it's functions.. this can cause certain lesser used functions to become.. neglected.. in gnome
<onetinsoldier> inayet: ok, then it's not in there. do the following...  sudo updatedb
<atroy1994> exept ubuntu, do they solve hardware probs?
<switchgirl> rocket16, thanks
<onetinsoldier> inayet: when that's done, try.... locate drupal
<L33tCh> mostafakvd: I'd check for USB options in the BIOS, enable legacy if possible
<dyllan> gartral, make some sense.
<rachel_> is there anyone here knowledgeable about ubuntu on Acer laptops?
<rocket16> switchgirl: My pleasure, :)
<inayet> what does sudo stand for?
<dyllan> gartral, although i would think writing an application to manage printers in Gnome would be easy for a python developer.
<onetinsoldier> inayet: superuser do
<red2kic> inayet: Please.
<mostafakvd> L33tCh: beleive or not I simply plug out the power cord and wait just 3 min
<mostafakvd> L33tCh: then all things work well
<MACscr_lappy> gartral: lol, that didnt work out well. Now i dont have anything on the screen besdes console messages on the right. How can i access console since X isnt working anymore?
<gartral> dyllan: smegit! it's 2:30 am here, that's as good a sensable post as your getting out of me
<rachel_> my acer has a reoccuring problem ... it often hangs about 2 seconds into the boot sequence
<inayet> onetinsoldier - how do I locate drupal ?
<switchgirl> rocket16, :s
<onetinsoldier> inayet: try.... locate drupal
<dyllan> gartral, jabirali, my only saving grace here is that fortunately applications seem to revert to the most commonly used printer.
<billybigrigger> can i setup a raid with 3 disks, 1x1TB and 2x500GB?
<L33tCh> mostafakvd: ah, hmmm, that's an interesting one... keep working when you plug it back in?
<mostafakvd> L33tCh: but here is the problem when this happens for u 10 times an hour then what should u do?
<dyllan> gartral, hah, fair enough, thanks ;)
<MACscr_lappy> billybigrigger: that doesnt even make sense
<MACscr_lappy> what kind of raid are you even wanting?
<onetinsoldier> inayet: you really might want to try --> http://linuxcommand.org/  :-)
<snoopy> hi
<snoopy> how do i install flash on a 64bit pc?
<billybigrigger> well technically i could stripe them, and thats about it, right?
<jabirali> dyllan, I'm googling ;). There was a tool called gnome-default-printer or something before, but it seems like it disappeared years ago :(
<inayet> onetinsoldier: I got a lot of text
<MACscr_lappy> snoopy: it installed fine for me by just using the installer
<onetinsoldier> inayet: is drupal an install package? you install it?
<MACscr_lappy> aka, the software manager
<snoopy> really? which installer?
<jabirali> dyllan, right now I'm trying to figure out if there's some way to set the defaults for all GTK apps or something
<gartral> billybigrigger: yes.. and no.. you'll need to raid 1 the 2xtb in software, then raid 1 the softraid disks to your real 1tb in hardware.. but i warn you! this is SLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW
<onetinsoldier> inayet: is drupal an installed* package? you install it?
<rachel_> anyone?
<inayet> onetinsoldier: Yeah I used the ubuntu software center
<L33tCh> mostafakvd: it doens't sound to me like a driver issue or anything, though if it is, i'm affraid i won't be able to help just yet, but the first thing's i'd try are the BIOS options or even updating the BIOS of tha machine...
<dyllan> jabirali, yup i also came across the gnome-default-printer but you are right it is no longer.. . im pretty stumped!
<rocket16> atroy1994: We solve hardware problems, like issues with Ubuntu here. For example, suppose you have a drive not working with Ubuntu, in that case we can help you.
<onetinsoldier> inayet: you can do... locate drupal | less   ....use 'q' key to quit out of less. page up and page up keys to page through... or arrow keys up and down to go one line at a time
<inayet> onetinsoldier: its located at /usr/share/drupal6
<onetinsoldier> inayet: page up and page down*
<rachel_> rocket: are you able to help me?
<mostafakvd> L33tCh: how could I update the BIOS?
<mostafakvd> L33tCh: my laptop is VAIO VGN-FW390J
<rocket16> rachel_: Me?
<rocket16> rachel_: Sure, what is the problem?
<rachel_> rocket: dunno, you said you help solve hardware problems right?
<inayet> onetinsoldier: its also in /etc/drupal
<billybigrigger> gartral, couldn't i setup all 3 disks in raid0?
<onetinsoldier> inayet: since it's an installed package, you can also you the 'dpkg' command to list where it's installed files are, like so... dpkg -L drupal | less
<rocket16> rachel_: Actually, I said that if any problem is related to Ubuntu and hardware, we might try to help you. If there is any specific problem, please do ask here, so that we can try to help here.
<onetinsoldier> inayet: if you wondering where the executable is, try... dpkg -L drupal | grep bin
<gartral> billybigrigger: you'll end up with 1.5 tb
<L33tCh> mostafakvd: sony have an update utility if you just search for the model and go to the driver page.. only problem i see is that they only seem to have it as a winedows app
<mikepq2008> How're y'all doing tonight?
<inayet> onetinsoldier: I got the following message "Package `drupal' is not installed.
<inayet> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<inayet> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<inayet> (END)
<inayet> "
<FloodBot1> inayet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rachel_> rocker:  my problem is i have an acer 5520 laptop, when it boots it's perfect, but if often doesn't boot ... after the bios loads, about 1.3 seconds into the boot sequence it just hangs
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | inayet
<ubottu> inayet: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<billybigrigger> gartral, why only 1.5tb?
<onetinsoldier> inayet: try --> dpkg -l '*drup*' | grep ^ii
<Sdp_Touro> #manaus
<mikepq2008> Hi everybody, is there anybody here that knows a good channel to exchange blog info/critiques?
<rocket16> rachel_: No problem. Just enter into Bios, while starting. Now, select the boot medium properly, and make reset the Bios to defaults.
<inayet> its says Package 'bin' is not installed
<jabirali> dyllan, seems like the "lp" commands at least listen to the environment variables PRINTER and LPDEST
<Snarkster> im in a real pickle.. i cant seem to mount my raids
<onetinsoldier> inayet: try --> dpkg -l '*drup*' | grep ^ii  ...show me the output
<rachel_> rocket:  the boot medium properly?  do you mean the boot media?
<jabirali> dyllan, try: PRINTER="printername" gedit
<Snarkster> keeps telling me bad superblock
<dyllan> jabirali, ok give me a sec
<Snarkster> my raids are good, the partitions are still there but cant mount them
<jabirali> dyllan, I'm not sure if Gnome apps also adhere to this, or if it's only for lp commands
<rocket16> rachel_: Yes, just reset the settings to defaults. It might be of help.
<dyllan> jabirali, ill try quick
<inayet> onetinesoldier: ii  drupal6                                    6.16-1                                          a fully-featured content management framework
<onetinsoldier> inayet: ok. do this then --> dpkg -L drupal6 | grep bin
<inayet> onetinsoldier: Package `bin' is not installed.
<inayet> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<inayet> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<rachel_> rocket: hmmm ... not sure about that ... i'm pretty sure the bios settings are fine.  why would it boot sometimes, and not others?  earlier this morning i tried to boot it by powering off and on again 15 times!  then tonight booted first time no probs ... no changes since by the way i hold my mouth?
<onetinsoldier> inayet: dpkg -L drupal6 | grep bin
<smellynosery> I changed my keyboard layout under System->Preferences->Keyboard, but it's still on the old one. I unticked "Separate layout per window" and I applied it system wide. Does anybody know how to fix that?
<lyrae> i quit getting internet to work on ubuntu server with broadcom chipset
<inayet> onetinsoldier: nothing happens
<jabirali> smellynosery, what's the output of "setxkbmap -v"?
<onetinsoldier> inayet: you're doing something wrong.. i don't know what
<dyllan> jabirali, doesnt seem to work.. . appreciate the efforts though!
<moza> Hi, i guess this is more a firefox problem, but any idea if i could do something so that the firefox process terminates without having to kill it?
<onetinsoldier> inayet: do you now how to copy and paste from xchat to the command line?
<inayet> onetinesoldier: yes
<onetinsoldier> try copy and pasting in my command... it's all one line
<onetinsoldier> inayet: dpkg -L drupal6 | grep bin
<Cynthia> My computer, running Ubuntu Lucid i386, refuses to update the linux package using a regular 'apt-get upgrade' command. Let's assume I don't have access to a GUI (as I know the Update Manager works, from LiveCD use). What should I use to have 'linux' get upgraded?
<rachel_> rocket: are you still here?
<inayet> onetinesoldier: maybe if I log in as a root user? how do I do that ? sudo root
<jabirali> dyllan, OK then I'm afraid I'm out of suggestions :)
<onetinsoldier> inayet: sudo -i
<onetinsoldier> inayet: you should not need that to this command though
<dyllan> jabirali, no worries thanks for the help
<onetinsoldier> if this isn't working for you, just try --> whereis drupal
<onetinsoldier> or perhaps... whereis drupal6
<inayet> onetinsoldier: drupal is in /etc/drupal
<inayet> onetinsoldier: drupal6 is in /usr/share/drupal6
<onetinsoldier> inayet: i'm sure it's in a lot of places. i really don't even know what your trying to do or what exactly it is your looking for. i might have missed it somewhere
<moetunes> rachel_: sounds like a memory issue to me - you need to run memtest to check it
<inayet> onetinsoldier: I want to install it on my computer.
<tripelb> hi all: Problem: Monitor stuck at low resolution. Ubuntu 9.10  [Display preferences calls it UNKNOWN] === My monitor, Dell p991 can do this => 1280 x 1024 at 85 Hz <= yet ubuntu only sees it as 800x600 :(  [FYI My video card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)]  =====  I had this problem earlier with this Monitor Dell 15"e551 best res: 1024x768 at 60 Hz and it was solved (kjele) by adding a line t
<tripelb> o /etc/X11/xorg.conf -->  Driver          "openchrome" <-- in section "Device"  =====  and it is still there.
<rachel_> moetunes:  have you heard of the no-hlt startup parameter?
<onetinsoldier> inayet: it is installed. you can see so by that earlier command you did...   dpkg -l '*drup*' | grep ^ii
<tripelb> Please help me: this includes the answers to what I have been asked before.
<rachel_> has anyone heard of the no-hlt startup parameter?
<moetunes> rachel_: nope
<rachel_> moetunes:  i don't think it's a memory problem.
<onetinsoldier> inayet: dpkg -l drupal6   ...will show whether or not it's installed
<moetunes> rachel_: k - it's your machine :]
<disappearedng> how come sudo start mysql takes FOREVER to load? (it still hasn't finished)
<inayet> onetinsoldier- how do I access it and start building a website? like going to http://localhost ???
<tripelb> I want to install sensors in my gnome. My gnome is 2.28.1 and the sensors panel app requires 2.8 desktop. Can I get that in Ubuntu?  What's the difference?
<onetinsoldier> inayet: also try --> whereis drupal   -or perhaps-   whereis drupal6
<inayet> onetinsoldier: Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<inayet> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<inayet> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<inayet> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<inayet> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<FloodBot1> inayet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inayet> ii  drupal6        6.16-1         a fully-featured content management framewor
<inayet> onetinsoldier: I have located the folder where my drupal6 is, it is //usr/share/drupal6 . The question that I have how can I start using it ?
<inayet> onetinsoldier: in Windows (which I do not like)  there is a .exe file that you can click on and it walks you through installing a program.
<denis_> hi 2 all
<denis_> i need help just a little
<denis_> can someone send me software sources, scince i accidentally deleted them
<MACscr_lappy> so what drivers does ubuntu use by default for a system that has an ati card?
<denis_> please
<denis_> the regural one
<denis_> Mac, the ubuntu developers create 1 , and test it
<denis_> if it doesn't find it , that means it doesn't exist
<denis_> but
<denis_> google for it
<Cynthia> denis_: specifically, what do you want? the default sources.list file?
<denis_> yep
<denis_> p.s
<denis_> my cd-rom is broken
<pc07> hi ihr arschgesichter
<denis_> I wouldn't bother u
<MACscr_lappy> denis_: stop using the enter key for punctuation, sheesh
<pc07> reparier sie
<denis_> sorry for flood)
<inayet> I've download drupal6 on my ubuntu. Now how do I use it?
<denis_> the drupal cms?
<pc07> whio are you
<denis_> me?
<inayet> denis_: yes
<pc07> hey denis
<denis_> how to quote???
<denis_> inayet you should download a server just like in windows
<denis_> try LAMPP
<MACscr_lappy> running drupal locally is retarded
<inayet> denis_: Drupal6 is located at /usr/share/drupal6 when I click on install.php a window comes up with code...
<MACscr_lappy> last thing we need is more people running insecure servers
<denis_> why? i do develop on local.
<ziga__> anyone from bug squad here?
<Cynthia> MACscr_lappy: running anything locally is good for staging
<Cynthia> You can test and develop without fear that someone will take advantage of a flaw in your current development efforts, etc.
<denis_> +1
<denis_> so will someone give me softwaresources.list file?
<denis_> please
<MACscr_lappy> Cynthia: do you really think that someone that cant figure out how to install drupal and get it to work knows anything about dev and security? =P
<Cynthia> denis_: I'm working on pastebinning it. I forgot that I was on Karmic and not Lucid. I'm booting a VM into Lucid now. :)
<disappearedng> Hey I did "start on (net-device-up IFACE=ethX" on mysql.conf but nothing changed, any help
<noren> hi guys. i am having trouble getting into x after upgrading to lucid, it was working fine in karmic, now it just goes blank, any help please to correct  it
<moetunes> MACscr_lappy: not in a good mood mate?
<noren> is there something extra i have to install to get it working
<ziga__> internet in lucid lynx runs very slowly
<Cynthia> denis_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/435980/
<ziga__> can one fix this?
<Cynthia> disappearedng: if you typed it exactly like you just did in this channel, you're missing a )
<denis_> cynthia can you please tell me the comand to gedit this file
<noren> ziga__: may be its the pron with ur dns, change it to 208.67.222.222
<disappearedng> Cynthia: there's also           and local-filesystems)
<MACscr_lappy> moetunes: my mood isnt bad, i just dont think people should be running servers locally. Its fine if its lan based, but a lot of these kids open ports 25 and port 80 for public use and have no idea what they are doing
<Cynthia> denis_: uh, `gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources/list`?
<Cynthia> er, whoops. sources.list, not sources/list
<MACscr_lappy> thus get exploited and are a source of ddos, spam, etc, etc
<disappearedng> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/215591/ Cynthia: my current conf
<ziga__> no, no not just here anywhere..mail, downloading, youtube...everything is slow
<Jordan_U> MACscr_lappy: But then where will I find my open relays?
<MACscr_lappy> Jordan_U: lol
<Cynthia> MACscr_lappy: you're debating exploits in local configurations. Local servers are more secure than public servers.
<Cynthia> Just let go, please? :)
<denis_> thx) a lot. I was right, some1 or something cleaned my sources.list))
<moetunes> MACscr_lappy: it was more the tone then the point i was commenting on and it wasn't just that post - but if you say you're fine then ok
<MACscr_lappy> well obviously something that isnt open to the internet is a bit more secure =P
<noren> i cant figure out how to get my xserver get woring again. please any suggestion
<denis_> good work team =)
<disappearedng> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/215591/ Can I check if other people's /etc/init/mysql.conf is same as mine?
<MACscr_lappy> moetunes: but yes, i am a bit frustrated. been working days trying to get my 3 monitors to work with ubuntu
<marco_111> hello there who can help me? i have problem with ubunti
<Cynthia> disappearedng: Do you have a device named literally ethX? If not, (see 'ifconfig -a' to check) you'll have to replace the X in mysql.conf:6 to be a digit
<MACscr_lappy> i either need to quit and go back to windows (God i hope not) or i have to figure it i out
<moetunes> MACscr_lappy: I have a post that might help - one min
<Cynthia> disappearedng: (+) My configuration would have eth0.
<noren> xserver was working fine in karmic but goes to blank after the lucid upgrade
<moetunes> MACscr_lappy: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<marco_111> im getting this error please help :(
<marco_111> No Root file system is defined please correct this from the partitioning menu
<MACscr_lappy> moetunes: id be surprised if i hadnt seen it, but i do appreciate it
<Cynthia> (Repeat from 24 min ago) My computer, running Ubuntu Lucid i386, refuses to update the linux package using a regular 'apt-get upgrade' command. Let's assume I don't have access to a GUI (as I know the Update Manager works, from LiveCD use). What should I use to have 'linux' get upgraded?
<disappearedng> Cynthia: still doesn't work http://paste.pocoo.org/show/215592/
<bilge_21> Hi! How to add to Eclipse the OpenJDK on Ubuntu ? It can see the SunJava but no the openjdk.. :(
<marco_111> Here is the screenshot : http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/6527/screenshotpr.png
<marco_111> can anyone help me?
<xeross_> Somehow my programs keep closing, normally it would happen when one runs out of RAM memory but only 40% of it is being used
<marco_111> anybody?
<moetunes> Cynthia: does it give an error - what makes you think there is an update to linux available?
<Cynthia> disappearedng: You've edited the configuration to be correct, great - but it still won't start until eth0 goes up, which means it has to go back down first. Reboot to test, or issue 'sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0'
<marenostrum> Hello. Ubuntu 9.10 here. I've had Miro (Internet TV) installed. Today, - I believe that after the updates related with gdm, xserver-common, xserver-xorg-core - Miro is uninstalled without any warning or something like that. Any idea?
<marco_111> the first time im installing Ubuntu and got this error :(
<Cynthia> moetunes: These packages have been held back: linux linux-image linux-image-generic
<tripelb> My monitor is stuck at 600x800 even though the specs say it can do 1280 x 1024 -- can you help?
<Cynthia> Appears in apt-get upgrade's output
<marco_111> How can i solve this error message "No Root file system is defined please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<disappearedng> Cynthia: how come when I am getting: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0. when I do a `sudo ifup eth0`
<disappearedng> ifconfig lists eth0 and lo as interfaces
<moetunes> Cynthia: isn't that because you use the 386 one?
<MACscr_lappy> moetunes: my biggest problem are 1) i have two different model ati cards (3200 and 4850) 2) i need to be able to use all 3 at the same time. Aka, move windows between them all, etc. I dont think xrandr supports mutiple gpu's (note: im not trying to do any type of crossfire or anything like that)
<Cynthia> tripelb: To help with that problem, we need to know what the brand of your video chipset is, e.g. nVidia, ATI, Trident etc.
<tripelb> Cynthia, My video card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)]
<Cynthia> moetunes: I do use the i386 kernel, and the install is i386
<moetunes> MACscr_lappy: it is not something i tried but afaik you have two devices in xorg.conf and list them in the serverlayout section as per that link I posted
<inayet> Need help. When I enter $ sudo tasksel
<inayet> I want to install LAMP server which is number 10. I enter 10, but then get the following message, "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<inayet> "
<red2kic> Anybody here got spare time to play PyScrabble for fun? :)
<tjingboem> i have a sample that i play, then modify it somewhat and give it another name, try to play it again but it fails to play. is this a permission thing?
<tripelb> i'll try again another day
<inayet> What does, "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)" mean ?
<Cynthia> tripelb: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481204&page=2 (page 2, reply 9 by user Grenage)
<MACscr_lappy> hmm, i just reinstalled ubuntu, but now my system isnt booting ad its just sitting at Boot from cd/dvd:. No errors or anything. I dont even have a disc in the dvdrom either. any ideas what i might look for?
<dean[w]> Why would gnome-power-man process be using so much memory?
<dean[w]> it's using 130MB atm and over 500mb virtual
<moetunes> Cynthia: have you tried   sudo apt-get install linux linux-image linux-image-generic   or trying from update and upgrade?
<Cynthia> moetunes: Only an update && upgrade command
<elric> Anybody know how to fix the crackling sound?
<moetunes> Cynthia: if your present kernel isn't a generic one apt won't upgrade to the generic afaik - you can do the apt-get install if you want
<Cynthia> moetunes: Problem solved, thanks :) I didn't know that apt-get's install could also upgrade
<moetunes> heh k Cynthia
<Kovis> U need to run two instances of tomcat as root user. However modifying the /etc/init.d/tomcat6 to start the second instance doesn't seem to be trivial. Has someone done something similar?
<Kovis> U=I :)
<Cynthia> inay... inayet is gone, shame
<noren> need help here cant get the display working in the LUCID after upgrade from karmic
<noren> any ideas how to see and configeure the xserver settings in lucid
<moetunes> noren: best to find out why it failed - read the X log?
<noren> moetunes: where to find them??
<Ileden> How do I switch to use a different video driver? My video card is "ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01)" and in xorg.conf I have "Driver "ati"". If I understand correctly there's another driver called "radeon" available, and I would like to try if that fixed the problems I'm having. Can I switch to using it by simply changing the line in xorg.conf, or is there something more I need to do?
<moetunes> noren:   /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Cynthia> Ileden: you should be able to do just that, yes
<noren> moetunes: lemme check there
<moetunes> k
<Cynthia> noren: Are you using an nVidia card?
<Ileden> Cynthia: thanks!
<lanoxx> hi, for some reason firefox doesnt show pdfs anymore, i have to download the pdf and open it manually, it used to open it inline before
<Cynthia> lanoxx: What change occurred between "before" and "now"?
<Cynthia> Did you reinstall Ubuntu and have a certain inline viewer installed before? Were you on Windows? [afaik the default is to open the document externally with Evince]
<habanany> I need help with grub
<HammerHead66> http://www.prisonplanet.com/#
<rachel_> i need help with my laptop
<viliny__> rachel_: whats up?
<HammerHead66> please just ask what you need help with
<jabirali> lanoxx, opening it inline probably means you had "acroread" installed, it comes with a firefox plugin
<rachel_> viliny:  my laptop hangs when i boot ubuntu
<HammerHead66> what does it say on screen?
<jabirali> lanoxx, try: sudo apt-get install acroread
<viliny__> rachel_: has it always done this or just recently started doing it?
<habanany> what should i do here # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
<habanany> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<habanany> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<habanany> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<FloodBot1> habanany: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rachel_> viliny: i installed ubuntu 10.04 recently ...
<rachel_> viliny:  it doens't always hang ... only sometimes
<rachel_> viliny:  but i tied it 15 times today and it hung every time, but tonight booted with no problems
<viliny__> rachel_: i had the same problem on my laptop when 10.04 was a release candidate - newer version however worked. I have no idea how to fix your problem though, maybe someone more experienced can give you a way to debug it and try and fix it
<rachel_> viliny:  how do i get someone's attention?
<a3ist> rachel:  I just tabbed over; where are you hanging and do you have intel integrated graphics
<[Screamo]> Anyone know of a good place to find themes for 10.04?
<a3ist> gnome-look.org
<rachel_> a3inst: tabbed over?
<a3ist> was in another channel
<a3ist> missed the start of the convo
<viliny__> rachel_: most likely multiple channels open represented in tabs at the bottom of the screen in irc-client
<rachel_> k
<a3ist> was actually 4 workspaces over, in another distribution of linux via virtualbox :P
<rachel_> a3ist:  r u an expert?
<viliny__> rachel_: my guess is you need to boot ubuntu in a way that lets you see what it does and where it hangs, don't remember how thats done right now though
<viliny__> a3ist: this is typed into a vbox running on a work computer ;)
<a3ist> rachel_ that's a bit of a relative term :P  But I had a problem with the system hanging at a black screen on my laptop after installing Lucid
<rachel_> what did you do about it?
<HammerHead66> go into grub went it starts up
<a3ist> viliny__, I'm setting up arch in a vb test env before I try switchin my laptop over to it
<viliny__> a3ist: sounds like a good idea
<a3ist> rachel_:  I have intel graphics (855gm) and had to enable the boot param "i915.modeset=1"
<noren> http://pastebin.com/xzxyAvse << this is my Xorg.log i cant make any head or tail.. please help
<a3ist> you can add it through the grub menu for a once-only execution, or to /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub to make it permanent
<rachel_> a3ist:  how did you find out that u needed to do that?
<a3ist> if, that is, you have intel graphics and that is the particular problem:  hanging after grub but pre-GDM
<jabirali> [Screamo], gnome-look.org, art.gnome.org
<a3ist> rachel_:  Because I realized I could boot in recovery mode into low graphical mode, and realized it had disabled the video drivers.
<a3ist> rachel_, didn't take long to trace it back, google to find the applicable package, and force the default via grub
<lanoxx> jabirali,
<viliny__> rachel_: do you have intel gfx?
<rachel_> mine doesn't even get that far
<lanoxx> jabirali, im reinstalling it now
<rachel_> nivida
<viliny__> i had nvidia too.
<moetunes> noren: <a3ist> rachel_:  I have intel graphics (855gm) and had to enable the boot param "i915.modeset=1"
<danmart> Hi, how to make the Russian language in gvenview in my ubuntu 10.04?
<a3ist> rachel_, you could try removing the "silent" options and see if you get more verbose output during boot
<rachel_> i mean it does sometimes, i'm using it now for example, but often it doesn't.  today 15 times in a row it didn't boot then tonight it booted fine
<noren> moetunes: how can i do that i m new here !!
<rachel_> i've removed the silent options
<moetunes> noren: do you see the boot menu when the comp starts?
<viliny__> rachel_: do you get any output then? and have you tried upgrading nvidia drivers?
<noren> moetunes: i can get to the recovery mode but theres no option to change the display
<HammerHead66> http://www.prisonplanet.com/#
<a3ist> rachel_, also can you boot into recovery mode's low-graphical session, and does that have the same problems?  You could try purging the drivers and reinstalling them as well
<rachel_> viliny:  i've upgraded the nvidia drivers. video is fine.  i thought it had something to do with the no-hlt parameter ...
<Cynthia> rachel_: Are you using the binary nVidia driver by any chance? And did you just update your kernel?
<bodinux> Hi my new kernel fails to boot
<moetunes> noren: if you select the normal ubuntu kernel to boot into and hit the   e   button you can edit the kernel parameter and add the modeset
<noren> moetunes: simply additionally type modeset there
<Cynthia> bodinux: Fails how? What version of the kernel did you get, or build? What options did you give to 'make menuconfig' for the kernel, if applicable?
<moetunes> noren: you need to add   i915.modeset=1   apparently - then press b to boot
<noren> lemme me try that and then come back here,
<noren> exit
<moetunes> a3ist: knows about it
<moetunes> noren
<bodinux> Cynthia : I installed 10.4, then configured my computer with the partitions and stuff, updated all the packages, and now upon boot, I have a list of text displayed on the monitor, then black screen, then nothing, no answer from the keyboard (caps lock doesn't even light the led)
<dekroning> which Xorg version does the latestet ubuntu use? (10.04)
<a3ist> noren:  To pass the i915.modeset=1 parameter you'd press E at the grub menu, and add that to the same line as "quiet" and "splash"
<moetunes> a3ist: he left
<Cynthia> bodinux: What is the text displayed? Take a picture of it with a camera and post it somewhere as needed, or use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to type it out and give us a link
<bodinux> Cynthia, I did the install already twice, twice ,the same problem. Installation on my other computer (laptop) just goes fine.
<danmart> кому нибудь можно вопрос по русски задать?
<a3ist> dekroning, ii  xserver-xorg    1:7.5+5ubuntu1      the X.Org X server
<Medievalchips2> davai
<Medievalchips2> :)
<a3ist> ii  xserver-xorg-core                     2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7                                Xorg X server - core server
<dekroning> a3ist: thanks
<moetunes> !ru | danmart
<ubottu> danmart: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Medievalchips2> danmart davai
<bodinux> Cynthia, I should be able to access the text because I can boot on another partition to 9.10, but I don't know where to find it
<nikolam> Bah, anyone had a problem with recognising dirs over SMB?
<alkisg> I'm looking at a security problem, how can one take advantage of a suid root bash?
<alkisg> -rwsr-sr-x  1 root   root   800K 2010-05-19 10:47 bash
<a3ist> nikolam:  I did after linux, but I just switched to an all-ssh linux setup anyway
<nikolam> Sometimes, it follows linked dirs inside shared dir, sometimes dont
<[Screamo]> nikolam, you mean like instead for say music it come up with a bunch of letters and numbers?
<[Screamo]> err
<nikolam> [Screamo],  no, when browsing Smb share from annother computer, it gives no access to linked dir, but access denied
<Medievalchips2> danmart nu tam est
<Cynthia> bodinux: then your problem is probably a grub configuration mistake that the installer made
<[Screamo]> yea ive got the problem to
<nikolam> and in some other time, it works fine. and then dont
<[Screamo]> i think i fixed it by switching to root and sharing from there
<Cynthia> bodinux: (+) do you know if you're using grub or grub2?
<bodinux> Cynthia : well the computer starts to boot on 10.4 then freezes, so I think that grub is ok
<bodinux> Cynthia grub2
<nikolam> [Screamo], how you ¨switched to root¨
<[Screamo]> sudo nautilus
<[Screamo]> er
<[Screamo]> gksudo*
<danmart> ubottu, moetunes, Medievalchips2 SPS, za otklik
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cynthia> bodinux: then I have no more ideas, anyone else? (bodinux's problem is 10.04 not booting right in a multiboot, for the record)
<noren> moetunes: thnks it worked now please tell me how to make that a permanent entry there
<[Screamo]> But im in a drug induced haze, so dont quote me on that nikolam
 * UT8F Sveiki
<[Screamo]> heh /
<moetunes> noren: a3ist might have the better clue on that
<bodinux> Cynthia : do you know where I can find the log file from the boot.
<danmart> ubottu, moetunes, Medievalchips2 sps za otklik
<Medievalchips2> danmart np
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<a3ist> noren:  Just a sec and I'll paste the right line to modify
<moetunes> danmart: in english pls
<Cynthia> bodinux: check /var/log/, files faillog, syslog and messages
<noren> a3ist: ok waiting
<zenger> I have a question. How can I make wine work with a NTFS file system. I use Ubuntu 9.10 + a HDD of 20 GB EXT4 + an extra HDD 40 GB NTFS with lots of information. The problem is that when i try to run a program from wine it gives me an error (Can not find ....) but when I copy from NTFS TO EXT4 it runs perfect
<moetunes> danmart:   /join #ubuntu-ru
<Medievalchips2> :)
<UT8F> Hi everybody
<a3ist> noren, in the file "/etc/default/grub", change this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<bodinux> Cynthia : thanks , I'll take look and come back later :)
<Medievalchips2> yo
<[Screamo]> zenger, try removing any spaces out of the folders on the NTFS drive
<a3ist> to this:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=1"  and then run "sudo update-grub"
<Severity1> bodinux, you can boot to 9.10 but not on 10.04?
<UT8F> I'm having a problem, when I tried to change root password with sudo passwd root, password dont changes
<bodinux> Severity1: yes, computer starts to boot on 10.04 then freezes
<[Screamo]> zenger,  for instance C:/Program files/itunes/itunes.exe wouldnt run unless i changed it to C:/Programfiles/itunes/itunes.exe
<UT8F> Still i must enter an old password
<noren> रर
<noren> त
<zenger> [Screamo]>, it doesn't work the name is "FG."
<noren> यौहगी
<lanoxx> jabirali, purgin it and reinstalling it worked
<zenger> hm.....
<Medievalchips2> noren what language is that
<Medievalchips2> lol
<blackratdog> hindi?
<zenger> i will try it
<jabirali> lanoxx, good :)
<[Screamo]> zenger, do they run if you right click> open with wine?
<Medievalchips2> cool
<MACscr_lappy> is there anything i can do short of a complete reinstall again to get my system to even attempt to boot? right not its not even getting to grub and no errors. My system just sits right after the bios actiing like its about to boot a cd even though there is no cd in the cdrom, etc
<Medievalchips2> Have someone made cs 4 work on ubuntu with wine ???
<a3ist> MACscr, reinstall and this time make sure to verify the checksum on the disc first
<Severity1> bodinux, have you tried going to recovery mode?
<iceroot> !appdb | Medievalchips2
<ubottu> Medievalchips2: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<[Screamo]> Medievalchips, i have, but you are better off running CS2
<MACscr_lappy> a3ist: ive installed from this disk 12 times in the past few days
<bodinux> Severity1: No, do I do that by selecting the second line in grub selection box ?
<a3ist> MACscr_lappy, any weird hard drive setups that might need drivers?  raid setups or anything
<Severity1> yup
<Severity1> bodinux, yup
<L33tCh> MACscr_lappy: may be a silly question, but you checked it's trying to boot from teh correct drive?
<Medievalchips2> screamo yeah but it my studies require cs4
<Medievalchips2> i am off playing football yay
<Jenshae> Greetings. I am a mouse happy Linux newbie. I just managed to install WinXP onto C: with a D: partition for applications, storage and such. I remembered to make two partition for Linux, so there was a swap point.
<bodinux> Severity1, okay I'll try
<zenger> [Screamo] , it works
<[Screamo]> Medievalchips, how fast is you cpu and how much ram you have?
<zenger> but why so?
<zenger> how to fix it?
<Jenshae> However, I think I messed up the boot file
<[Screamo]> zenger, i have no clue =/
<MACscr_lappy> L33tCh: yes, the system was booting fine 30 mins ago before i reinstalled
<Jenshae> Is there a manual fix for it? To move it to the right place. The slave machine is really slow and I don't want to re-install.
<Jenshae> Oh and what is a good Windows client to SSH?
<[Screamo]> Jenshae, Putty
<Jenshae> Thanks [Screamo]
<[Screamo]> Jenshae, http://putty.very.rulez.org/download.html
<Jenshae> Now, anyone know how or where or what I do to manually set up the boot file to find my Linux partition and dual boot?
<L33tCh> MACscr_lappy: ok, but to be sure, have you brought up the menu at boot to try select the drive manually since the reinstall? long shot i know, but somethign else to try
<Jenshae> Thank you.
<MACscr_lappy> L33tCh: yes
<Ddorda> is there a way to share empathy data to ubuntu one?
<MACscr_lappy> ive already tried that
<Cynthia> zenger: Does your NTFS volume mount at boot-time? If so, does your /etc/fstab file say umask=700, denying execute access to everyone but root?
<zenger> not sure what this means
<L33tCh> MACscr_lappy: ok, can't think of anything else atm...
<zenger> yes it denyes every1 except root ( requires pwd)
<vasiph> hi All!
<Cynthia> zengar: Then to run applications in Wine from that NTFS volume, you must be root, or sudo
<onetinsoldier> Jenshae: i don't know if this would help you, but you can check it out if you want... http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<devkhadka> is there any software to handle fake payment gateway so that i  can test  my  payments during development
<Jenshae> Thanks  onetinsoldier, I think what I need to read up on is how GRUB works.
<[Screamo]> Cynthia, but they wont run if the /path/to/file.exe has spaces in ti =/
<onetinsoldier> Jenshae: ok, roger that
<vasiph> i can`t use wireless by the Ubuntu
<vasiph> help me plzzz
<Cynthia> [Screamo]: wine "C:/Program Files/Path with Spaces/main.exe" (with quotes)
<Jenshae> Any basic IRC commands to suppress the login and log offs from the channel?
<[Screamo]> Cynthia, i did, and it would not run it unless i removed the spaces, but yet it would run if i right clicked the file and told it to open with wine
<zenger> hmm
<[Screamo]> hmmm
<zenger> so I can use the terminal
<MACscr_lappy> Jenshae: you dont login to channels really, you do that to the actual server
<zenger> thx
<Cynthia> vasiph: first things first, could you run 'lshw -C network' in a terminal and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<MACscr_lappy> Jenshae: are you wanting to know how to join them?
<[Screamo]> Jenshae, youll have to look around in settings, maybe in events or something
<Cynthia> (Jenshae is using Pidgin)
<Jenshae> I can join. I just want to filter out all the messages of people logging in and out of this channel
<MACscr_lappy> Jenshae: nvm, im blind
<[Screamo]> i think he wants to hide joins/parts
<Jenshae> *Nods*
<MACscr_lappy> Jenshae: depends on your client of course. Pidgin has an option for it within plugins
<zenger> hey
<zenger> you can try QutIm
<Jenshae> However, that will suppress all of them across the other servers?
<[Screamo]> Jenshae Why don't you just use xchat?
<red2kic> Jenshae: Look in Plugins. (Join/Part Hiding).
<Jenshae> ... because I am familiar with Pidgin and it does all the things I like and want?
<Jenshae> This is the first channel I have joined that is so busy and has so many part and joins
<MACscr_lappy> yeah, i like having an all in one client like pidgin
<Cynthia> Jenshae: I believe that will suppress them everywhere, yes.
<dragon-man> hi
<[Screamo]> im going to kill my mom, she sprayed all the dogs with flea spray, now the flea from the dogs and start latching on to me :(
<Jenshae> Another one I am in, has about 100 users but most of them tend to be PQR and PQR|work, never really logging off.
<kcg> hi guys, does anyone know how to remove a window frame? Im trying to remove the window frame from the media player
<MACscr_lappy> Jenshae: as mentioned, just go into plugins and select the hide joins/exist, etc
<Jenshae> Thanks
<UT8F> how to change sudo password? sudo passwd root dont work!
<Cynthia> Wait, no, Jenshae, the Join-Part Hiding plugin (Tools/Plugins) has configuration so you can disable it for smaller rooms
<dragon-man> UT8fF : only passwd
<dragon-man> any software like photoshop?
<red2kic> !gimp | dragon-man
<ubottu> dragon-man: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Cynthia> dragon-man: I believe you have to be root to change root's password. and try the 'gimp' package
<[Screamo]> dragon-man, Gimp
<UT8F> dragon-man, its changes but, when I using sudo, its not eccepts new password, only old
<red2kic> dragon-man: There also are Inkscape (for SVG)
<Cynthia> UT8F: ah, you're simply confused
<__taco> WICD don't support PPPoe?
<onetinsoldier> !root | UT8F
<ubottu> UT8F: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Cynthia> UT8F: (+*) Sudo requests the password first, and for this you MUST put your old password. And THEN when sudo succeeds, passwd will ask you for your 'New Unix Password'
<dragon-man> in gimp every function?
<Severity1> __taco, i think it does
<Cynthia> * = I confuse your nick with UTF8, sorry if I make that error later.
<Jenshae> Okay thing I got it. The GUI section in this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto Step #5 being the key =)
<dragon-man> UT8F first give old passwd and then new
<Jenshae> think*
<Cynthia> dragon-man: every function what? If you're asking if it has all the functions of Photoshop, it doesn't - but it's still rather feature-rich
<UT8F> Cynthia, I know... I use sudo passwd root, It's ask old password, i entering it, then its ask new password 2 times. I entering it too.
<Jenshae> Right, afk while I steal the screen
<[Screamo]> dragon-man, photoshop CS2 runs, "decently" under wine
<__taco> Severity1: whether i can use pppoecfg to connect ADSL if i had connect the router using WICD?
<UT8F> When i use sudo again (after ~ 30min) it's ask password, I entering new password, its dont accept it, only old on
<UT8F> one*
<Cynthia> UT8F: actually, let's clarify this some more. If Sudo asks for a password, then if you're the user 'ut8f' and want to get to root, you must enter 'ut8f''s password when Sudo asks for it
<Cynthia> Then root's old password, then root's new password
<dragon-man> UT8F sudo mean super user power
<HammerHead66> http://www.prisonplanet.com/#
<red2kic> UT8F: Use "sudo -i" instead of accessing root. :(
<UT8F> Oh, I get it... Thanks
 * tarzeau doesn't like sudo
<Cynthia> Ah. UT8F you're just confused. Sudo asks for YOUR user's password :)
 * [Screamo] just Loves sudo
<onetinsoldier> sudo -i  ftw!
<tarzeau> i prefer su
<Cynthia> If you want to change your user's password, just enter passwd
<Cynthia> This will change your user's password for both logins AND sudo.
<auchewet> hi, does anybody know about any efforts to enhance gnome usability on screens that are set up portrait (rotated right or left)? Of course I have done some tweaking myself but I'm really searching for some inspiration here :)
<blackratdog> use backtrack, then you don't have to worry about sudo ^.^
<tarzeau> blackratdog: i can just use ubuntu with sudo removed
<UT8F> Cynthia, thank you ;]
<[Screamo]> you could just go to System> Preferences> Aout me, and click on change password
<tarzeau> or debian, no sudo pre-installed
<yanick_> heh, just found this : http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/linuxsketchup/signatures
<tarzeau> [Screamo]: doesn't work if you use ldap/nis for your passwd
<Cynthia> You're welcome UT8F - and everyone else who helped is welcome too
<dragon-man> blackratdog, wow, are you back track?
<__taco> Severity1, i found "Ability to connect to wired (Ethernet only, no PPPoE/DSL support yet) and wireless networks" on page http://wicd.net/
<[Screamo]> i lov backtrack =/
<Cebot> hi
<tarzeau> [Screamo]: i don't
<blackratdog> dragon-man, yes only thing is it's a few ubuntu versions behind
<[Screamo]> well
<Cynthia> Backtrack is for forensics experts mainly, not general users though, no?
<[Screamo]> wait nvm
<[Screamo]> err
<Severity1> __taco, yeah i saw it too earlier
<[Screamo]> Now im just confused
<tarzeau> Cynthia: everyone calls himself forensics expert these days
<Cynthia> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=backtrack
<fouro> fouro@fouro-laptop:~$ sudo hidd --connect 00:07:61:EE:10:1B           sudo: hidd: command not found     hmmm? :(
<[Screamo]> Are we talking about the network tolls backtrack?
<[Screamo]> *tools
<hatake_kakashi> people tend to boast.. but of course finds they fall short
<tarzeau> [Screamo]: yes
<Stoken> join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<rsk> Cynthia backtrack is just a bunch of tools
<__taco> Severity1: so it can works ?
<rsk> Cynthia you can use them on any distro
<blackratdog> cynthia, well also for those who want to learn stuff and not only forensics, also  reverse engineering, penetration testing, general security etc
<Cynthia> I didn't think you were - I was talking about the distribution :(
<rsk> Cynthia it's nothing special about it
<Stoken> morgen zusammen \,,/
<red2kic> fouro: You lack bluez-compat
<tarzeau> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<fouro> oki thx!
<Cynthia> rsk: I know :) [btw, this is getting off-topic a bit now]
<[Screamo]> i like it because it makes it easy to hack into routers when ive, uh, "lost my key"
<[Screamo]> :)
<Cebot> after having had to kill an xtightvnc session yesterday I can't start xtightvnc anymore. it doesn't give any message, just hangs at startup. I checked with strace for where it might hang and to my surprice I get a "resource temporarily unavailable" for two filedescriptors, can't see which files it are, though. The hangup comes from a poll() on one of the filedescriptors
<[Screamo]> Cebot, run it in terminal
<Cebot> [Screamo]: that's what i do
<[Screamo]> or just reinstall it, that would be the easyiest way to fix it
<Cynthia> Cebot: Might it be a pid file?
<Severity1> __taco, i hope this info helps you http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3104329.0
<UT8F> Eam, another problem... When I trieng to reboot ubuntu laptop with ubuntu 10.04, its stucks at "[422.029922] rebooting now" or somethink like that
<UT8F> whats the problem?
<Cebot> how do i find out which package contains a paricular file?
<HammerHead66> http://www.prisonplanet.com/#
<UT8F> Eam, another problem... When I trieng to reboot ubuntu laptop with ubuntu 10.04, its stucks at "[422.029922] rebooting now" or somethink like that
<onetinsoldier> Cebot: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Cebot> thanks
<UT8F> where is the problem?
<[Screamo]> Anyone know why 10.04 completly logs me out when i do anything CPU extensive?
<onetinsoldier> Cebot: you're welcome
<onetinsoldier> [Screamo]: don't know. you might look over you log files in /ver/log
<MACscr_lappy> how do i get to console in ubuntu (not terminal)
<onetinsoldier>  /var/log*
<jatt> Ctrl Alt F1
<Cynthia> MACscr_lappy: Ctrl+Alt+F<1 to 7>
<L33tCh> or f2, f3... f6 ;)
<onetinsoldier> MACscr_lappy: Ctrl+Alt+F1, F2, F3, ect
<red2kic> !tty | MACscr_lappy
<ubottu> MACscr_lappy: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Cynthia> 7 is for the GUI when you go back
<__taco> Severity1, thanks, i will try it.
<onetinsoldier> ahh, good bot factoid red2kic
<Severity1> __taco, np hope you can make it work :D
<red2kic> onetinsoldier: I think it should say ALT+F7 first. People tends to follow things right away.
<onetinsoldier> red2kic: i hear you
 * red2kic wine "C:/Program Files/Pidgin/pidgin.exe"
<MACscr_lappy> uh yeah, im confused, am i not supposed to do alt + ctrl + f1 first? because now i have access to nothing
<DefaultTo0> Hi, I have a question
<HammerHead66> http://www.prisonplanet.com/#
<MACscr_lappy> do i have any other option besides restarting?
<red2kic> DefaultTo0: Welcome.  Ask away.
<onetinsoldier> MACscr_lappy: are you using live cd?
<MACscr_lappy> no, fresh install
<onetinsoldier> MACscr_lappy: roger
<UT8F> Eam, another problem... When I trieng to reboot ubuntu laptop with ubuntu 10.04, its freezes at "[422.029922] rebooting now" or somethink like that
<DefaultTo0> I noticed that Pidgin is at version 2.7.0 at http://pidgin.im, but when I check for updates on my system it finds no updates for me. I'm at 2.6.6.
<MACscr_lappy> i just needed to make changes to xorg, so i wanted to get out of x server
<UT8F> where is the problem?
<Cynthia> HammerHead66 just gave that link every so often while it was here
<rsk> DefaultTo0 that's correct.
<rsk> DefaultTo0 ubuntu has that version website has newer.
<DefaultTo0> rsk: Why isn't it offering me 2.7.0?
<red2kic> !latest | DefaultTo0
<ubottu> DefaultTo0: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<rsk> DefaultTo0 because there's not enough manpower to updates thousand of packages and bugtest them.
<rsk> DefaultTo0 it's a stability issue manily
<DefaultTo0> Ah, I see.
<red2kic> DefaultTo0: If you want the latest version, follow instruction on pidgim website to use PPA to obtain latest updates.
<rsk> DefaultTo0 newer versions usually appear in newer ubuntu versions
<Jenshae|afk> Thanks for the help. Going to stick to the forums. This is just too much too quick and I am too tired. Take care everyone.
<DefaultTo0> If I use the Pidgin PPA, will it offer me the latest non-beta releases, as they're available?
<red2kic> DefaultTo0: Yes.
<DefaultTo0> Awesome :)
<bodinux> Cynthia, severity1 : using the recovery mode, it seems that X fails to start, I did put my logs here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/436018/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/436019/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/436022/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/436023/
<DefaultTo0> Thanks red2kic
<BjornLopez> tired of niggers?
<BjornLopez> Sick of their monkeyshines?
<onetinsoldier> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Cebot> brb
<BjornLopez> Then join Chimpout Forum!
<AlHafoudh> hi all
<BjornLopez> http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<AlHafoudh> guys, does anyone uses ptunnel behind NAT ?
<Cynthia> Well that took care of BjornLopez I guess
<onetinsoldier> yeah
<Cynthia> bodinux: sorry, I'll bail out to go sleep; do keep these links to pastebin posts around, though, and ask about them in a few hours when more Europeans are around
<Benwa> hi, i just installed a samba sharing disk on my server. I can see the shared disk on all the computers (windows, mac and linux) but half of the files does not appear. And the other half (almost) has really stange names like MTT8HH~9. Any idea?
<bodinux> Thanks for your kind help
<onetinsoldier> Benwa: no idea. if there's a #samba, you might try asking there
<bodinux> cynthia : thanks for your kind help
<Benwa> onetinsoldier, ok
<raph_ael> hi, i notice that X is really much slower to switch btween desktops and apps after upgrading to lucid (using nvidia drivers and awesome wm) is there known problems ?
<pollo_> hello
<lein> hello
<wildbat> hello hello hello ~;p
<fouro> You should find that your keyboard or mouse works under Ubuntu. You now need to make sure your mouse or keyboard works every time you boot your computer, so you’ll need to edit the Ubuntu Bluetooth configuration file. Type the following in the GNOME Terminal window to open the configuration file in Gedit:
<fouro> problem is nothing is in there
<MACscr_lappy> does ubuntu not have a ssh server installed by default?
<onetinsoldier> raph_ael: perhaps you need to delete your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and use whatever nvidia's utility is to generate a new one
<red2kic> MACscr_lappy: No.
<wildbat> MACscr_lappy, nope~ install it ;p
<onetinsoldier> raph_ael: or really, rename it rather than deleting it
<raph_ael> onetinsoldier: thanks for the hint, i'll try it
<EgyParadox> update-grub doesn't detect my windows partition, any help?
<onetinsoldier> raph_ael: you're welcome. good luck. i don't know it that will help or not. but, you're welcome
<raph_ael> onetinsoldier: i rarely delete conf files, i've done it too muh before and remember the pain afterward ;-)
<Cebot> ok, i checked the whole strace output to figure which files are the blocking ones, but i figured it aren't actually files but sockets from a connect() call which give the message "resource temporarily unavailable"
<onetinsoldier> raph_ael: ahh, you have experience in that area eh? hehe. i know what you mean. i 'always' make a backup beofre editing one! :-)
<onetinsoldier> before*
<EgyParadox> update-grub doesn't detect my windows partition, any help?
<raph_ael> onetinsoldier: i've experienced it quite a lot, specially when i was discovering linux a few years ago :)
<Severity1> EgyParadox, try looking into this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<onetinsoldier> raph_ael: roger that, i hear you :)
<raph_ael> onetinsoldier: have a nice day :)
<onetinsoldier> raph_ael: thanks, you too. take care
<serio> can you chat persion
<EgyParadox> Severity1: I believe my problem is not included in the thread.
<serio> who can chat persion?
<obiwan_> hi people, aquick question, does eggdrop have a translation feature? i want to use it to translate *->french, french->*
<DJones> serio: If you've got a support question about Ubuntu, please ask it in the channel, for any other general chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cynthia> obiwan_: there ought to be a better support channel than #ubuntu for eggdrop questions
<obiwan_> ok Cynthia sorry
<Severity1> EgyParadox, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Cynthia> obiwan_ no need to be sorry, it wasn't so bad :P
<obiwan_> ^_^
<stevendrdb> irc://chat.freenode.net/#drdb
<stevendrdb> hello all
<Medievalchips2> hi
<serio> i only have que about persion people
<stevendrdb> please help me
<Medievalchips2> whats the prob
<stevendrdb> i install drdb on ubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<stevendrdb> but i can't use drdb service.
<Severity1> EgyParadox, also, can you check if /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober execute bit is on?
<serio> canyou help me
<serio>  pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease
<wildbat> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<EgyParadox> Severity1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/436031/
<Medievalchips2> stevendrdb maybe reinstall it
<stevendrdb> i install ubuntu with LVM
<madura> compiz 0.8.4's reflection plugin + RGBA makes the screen go black only the mouse is drawn anyone know how to fix?
<stevendrdb> i configure drdb use https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/drbd.html
<EgyParadox> Severity: I got only other OS than ubuntu.
<Severity1> EgyParadox, okay i checked your cfg and...
<stevendrdb> I think i reinstall drdb haven't use.
<Medievalchips2> stevendrdb like i said reinstall
<Severity1> it looks like your 30_os-prober is functioning proerly since it detected MACOSX
<stevendrdb> thanks,i reinstall now
<Medievalchips2> when u use this types of tutorials u often miss something
<Medievalchips2> :)
<Fui> #join hsa
<Medievalchips2> stevendrdb np
<Fui> join #hsa
<EgyParadox> Severity1: Yes , Only Mac OSX although I have also windows.
<stevendrdb> can you tell me .drdb.conf parameter disk ,
<onetinsoldier> Fui: try --> /join #hsa
<stevendrdb> how use? Medievalchips2
<Severity1> EgyParadox, yes it should have been detected by 30_os-prober together with MocOS
<EgyParadox> Severity1: Is it possible that there is a problem with windows itself?
<Medievalchips2> stevendrdb sry can't help u right now, college, busy
<Severity1> EgyParadox, it is possible, your on 10.04 right?
<codename_nos> can any one tell me the command for installing all gstreamer plugins at once ??
<EgyParadox> Severity: Yes.
<Severity1> EgyParadox, do you remember on which partition you put Windows?
<stevendrdb> ok,i see ,i reinstall now
<EgyParadox> Severity1: Yes.
<codename_nos> ok what did i missed ?
<EgyParadox> Severity1: Are you suggesting to add the entry manually?
<wildbat> codename_nos, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-*
<Severity1> EgyParadox, yup
<Severity1> you can manually add boot entries in 40_custom under /etc/grub.d
<codename_nos> wildbat i know that part but i just dont know the name of the all plugins !
<codename_nos> wildbat like how many are available there
<wildbat> codename_nos, just said install all ~ that will install all....
<codename_nos> i want to install every possible (useful) gstreamer plugin from command line
<dragon-man> [Screamo], so you use backtrack
<dragon-man> ?
<wildbat> you*
<codename_nos> wildbat like use * wildcat !?
<Severity1> EgyParadox, you still there?
<EgyParadox> Severity1: Yes.
<wildbat> codename_nos, ya
<[Screamo]> dragon-man, for uh, when i "forgot" a key for wifi =/
<dragon-man> blackratdog, you also?
<EgyParadox> Severity1: I am searching for a howto for 40_custom, I can hardly find one.
<codename_nos> wildbat never used that !! in installling package lol
<dim> Hello!
<codename_nos> but i m giving it a try ..
<wildbat> codename_nos, LOL!
<dim> hey, I'm looking to learn a lot more about lower-level programming on *nix, specifically ubuntu
<dim> im interested in playing around with some basics
<dim> like handling /dev/input/mouse0 stuff
<dim> is this the right place for those sorts of discussions?
<codename_nos> nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400 GS] ----- any idea which driver package should i install ?? last time i crapped with wrong one !! lol
<Severity1> EgyParadox, im also looking for templates for Windows
<Severity1> EgyParadox, its also possible that your windows xp MBR is broken
<onetinsoldier> dim: no... sorry
<L33tCh> dim: there is an ubuntu-programmign channel but not too many users... here it's more support than dev
<dragon-man> dim, may be
<dragon-man> [Screamo], ?
<onetinsoldier> dim: you might try something like #C++, or perhaps #ubuntu-dev
<dim> alright, well does anyone know of any (doesnt have to be ubuntu specific) *nix dev channel?
<EgyParadox> Severity1: It is Windows 7 not XP .
<codename_nos> wildbat !! hurray it worked ! never thought about wildcard in apt !! lol
<[Screamo]> dragon-man, *sigh* i use it for cracking WEP's =/
<codename_nos> wildbat thanx
<L33tCh> always had trouble finding dev channels... regardless of language ><
<wildbat> codename_nos, just don't kill your pc with install * XD
<dragon-man> [Screamo], oh i see
<codename_nos> wildbat may be i will someday .. but not now
<dim> L33tCh, I just need a place to dump my horribly newbish *nix dev questions
<L33tCh> best would be to search teh freenode channel list with 'dev'
<codename_nos> wildbat nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400 GS] ----- any idea which driver package should i install ??
<dragon-man> dim, ask your questions
<dragon-man> oh sorry
<stimpie> after removing globalmenu some of my apps (gvim) dont hava a menu bar anymore, someone knows how to 'properly' remove globalmenu?
<codename_nos> wildbat its out put of lspci - lol
<Severity1> EgyParadox, sorry bout that, check this outhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417950
<przemek_> Hi
<Severity1> it seems you need to boot to your windows cd then /fixmbr from there
<onetinsoldier> hello przemek_
<dragon-man> hi
<L33tCh> dim: #ubuntu-devel has a great number of users for a dev channel
<fouro> You should find that your keyboard or mouse works under Ubuntu. You now need to make sure your mouse or keyboard works every time you boot your computer, so you’ll need to edit the Ubuntu Bluetooth configuration file. Type the following in the GNOME Terminal window to open the configuration file in Gedit:
<dim> L33tCh, thanks man
<fouro> problem is nothing is in there
<L33tCh> dim: #ubuntu-app-devel might be more what you're looking for though
<wildbat> codename_nos, hmm no idea ~ didn't system > Admin> hardware driver shown ?
<dragon-man> how to listen song from kmplayer?
<L33tCh> np
<red2kic> fouro: Meh? Link?
<codename_nos> wildbat ya but it didn't worked fine ..and any way i want to know exact name of package ?
<erUSUL> L33tCh: /msg alis list *dev*
<fouro> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Bluetooth_Transferring_and_receiving_files_under_Ubuntu
<fouro> bottom of page
<lein> system was running fine  till i started a program/game in wine that i had just installed. the games started fine, I hit space bar to skip the intro video. X then crashed, and spit me out to login but everything was locked up. had to do a hard reboot.   started up  normal  except console-kit-daemon did not start and failed on manual restart. logs all seem to be normal, no errors or anything out of the ordinary.   was able to login fine through
<lein> kdm.  after desktop came up  was unable to type in any thing. kmenu would open but would close after highlighting anything and would leave a shadow that flickered.  Keyboard was still working was able to do ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X server.  logged in fine  after desktop/plasma came up same problem. tried to get to tty1 it did switch over but was just a black screen, tried switching back and forth a few time no change but somehow managed
<lein>  to reboot from kmenu.  laptop restarted fine no errors. logged in no problems. kmenu was not as bad still could not input text into text boxes.  restarted the game in wine through kmenu. started ok then crashed.  kmenu worked fine at first i was able to open firefox and use it normally searched the ubuntu forums with no luck. was able to start xchat  now i'm here. kmenu now opens only as a shadow and cannot even click to where things should b
<FloodBot1> lein: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lein> e and have them open. but i can switch to tty's now.  still can't find any thing in the logs, they seem to be normal. also cannot move, minimize, or maximize windows that are open. running kubuntu 9.04 x86_64  on a acer laptop. any ideas?
<wildbat> codename_nos, nvidia-* ;p
<fouro> gksu gedit /etc/default/bluetooth  >  gives me a empty file
<red2kic> lein: Pastebinit your problem.
<K10> hallo
<stevendrdb> when i reinstall drbd
<Severity1> Egybtw did you issue update-grub as in "sudo update-grub"?
<lein> didn't think i typed that much, or i would have
<K10> hi
<codename_nos> wildbat you kiddin ??
<stevendrdb> the system tell me "Failure (114) lower device is already claimed.This usually means it is mounted"
<stevendrdb> "cmd '/sbin/drbdsetup /dev/drbd0 disk /dev/sda1 /dev/sda1 internal --set-defaults --create-device' terminated with exit code 10"
<brah-> l33tch that channels almost empty
<dragon-man> lol
<L33tCh> erUSUL: alis a bot to search channel list? thanks... didn't know that
<red2kic> fouro: Congrats. You get to create a new one. Empty files are not useful.
<wildbat> codename_nos, lol ~ ofcoz kidding ~ just pick one version ~
<MACscr_lappy> lol, whenever i startx, i cant get back to the cli (im using ssh) without hitting ctrl + c, and that shutsdown x. What are my other options?
<stevendrdb> please tell me what's the matter?
<fouro> hm
<fouro> so they say i need to find some lines to edit
<codename_nos> wildbat i hit the tab though and it showed me some 40 around diff package !!!
<fouro> if i dont have any :s
<red2kic> fouro: The guide was compiled in 2007.
<fouro> :p
<L33tCh> brah: yup, i've noticed never many devs in channels... problem when looking for help... but above 20 is better than i usually see
<codename_nos> wildbat think i should install EnyNg
<codename_nos> EnvyNg*
<brah-> since this network is heavily open source related I think you should focus on the specific programming language channel to that guy asking about ubuntu deve
<brah-> like #C, etc...
<L33tCh> true true
<dragon-man> #c
<L33tCh> though that doesn't bring up many better options...
<lein> hmm can't pastebin the problem....  unable to get kmenu to to open long enough before becoming a shadow to start firefox. and alt+F2 isn't working to start it. also not sure if i could type in it anyway.
<EgyParadox> Severity1: I believe the problem is with Windows.
<EgyParadox> Severity1: I added the entry , then updated grub, then rebooted, same problem.
<onetinsoldier> lein: make a text file and put your problem description in it.. then use the 'pastebinit' command on the text file
<anonimo> HELLO!
<onetinsoldier> lein: you might need to install 'pastebinit', not sure
<Severity1> can i see the entry?
<Severity1> EgyParadox,
<anonimo> TEM ALGUEM DO BRAZIL
<Severity1> Egybtw did you issue update-grub as in "sudo update-grub"?
<Osirus> I need Help With Mouse Calibration Using VGN-ux280P
<Osirus> Current OS Ubuntu 10
<lein> onetinsoldier:  problem is i can't open anything....... although i can get to tty1 now so i maybe able to do it in vi
<onetinsoldier> lein: roger. sounds like your best bet
<MindVirus> Does anyone know what is the most memory-efficient modern browser?
<EgyParadox> Severity1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/436044/ <-grub.cfg
<anonimo> PORN
<onetinsoldier> lol
<Osirus> Lol
<anonimo> pron girl?
<Osirus> Men Are Nasty
<anonimo> porn girl?
<wasabi> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<anonimo> clear
<anonimo> exit
<anonimo> exit
<anonimo> reboot
<Osirus> Any Help Guys?
<L33tCh> MindVirus: not sure if it's the most efficient in all aspects, but chromium definitely works fastest for me
<MindVirus> L33tCh: I use Chromium and it freezes my computer.
<Severity1> EgyParadox, have you issed sudo update-grub?
<MindVirus> I have 1GB memory.
<Severity1> EgyParadox, nevermind ofcourse you have
<Osirus> ?
<Jonta> MindVirus: Latest version?
<MindVirus> Jonta: Absolutely.
<Severity1> EgyParadox, did the entry show in your grub menu?
<MindVirus> (I updated 5 minutes ago and update every day.)
<EgyParadox> Severity1: Nope.
<lein> lynx is light weight  fast and and memory effecent
<MindVirus> lein: lynx is also not a modern browser, therefore not an answer to my question.
<onetinsoldier> not really a modern browser though
<Severity1> EgyParadox, have you tried putting this entry inside 40_custom
<marco_111> hello there
<morten> I am not experienced with Ubuntu - but the Update from version 8 to 9 went well (now running 9.10 with "only update to LTS selected"). I do not get the option to update to 10.04 - how do I force it ?
<MindVirus> lein: But thanks for being a wiseass.
<marco_111> how ca i explore my D and E disk drives ?
<EgyParadox> Severity1: I don't know how to actually.
<lein> MindVirus: your welcome
<MindVirus> lein: Nobody likes a wiseass.
<marco_111> Hellooooooo
<L33tCh> MindVirus: ah, must be a bug of some sort... can't help there, but i'd look into finding why, i use it and firefox most of the time...
<Severity1> EgyParadox, okay let me guide you
<janjiss> I Have hp Laserjet 1000 printer, wich works fine in Ubuntu network. It is shared and prints well from ubuntu machines.I tried to connect to Ubuntu shared printer from windows machine by typing adress http://192.168.*.***:631/printers/hp-laserjet-1000., selecting driver and adding to printers list. It sends a job to Ubuntu Machine, I can see it in CUPS and job quanue, but it does not print. After a while it shows xp machines print 
<MindVirus> L33tCh: I am going to start using Firefox because it seems to be the most memory efficient (never thought I'd say that).
<Jonta> MindVirus: Well, could be a bug in the newest version. Use the previous one that worked and report the bug?
<lein> MindVirus:  i didn't see the part about  being modern
<Jonta> Ah, that's the better option
<MindVirus> Jonta: It's been hogging memory for a long time.
<MindVirus> lein: (05:19:29 AM) MindVirus: Does anyone know what is the most memory-efficient modern browser?
<janjiss> MindVirus: Chrome
<Arma_> I saw all over the web that Oracle is now installable on Ubuntu (or at least Debian based OS) is it now maintained in the package manager or found anywhere as a .deb which is maintained ? and does Ubuntu offer training to this field ?
<MindVirus> lein: If you didn't see that part, I'm sorry for calling you a wiseass.
<MindVirus> janjiss: That is not true.
<Jonta> Only thing I'm worried about is that FF4 seems to be going down the same route as chromium; one process pr. tab
<VirusTB> How do i get my system to automatically mount a partition??? on start up/login ?
<codename_nos> MIndVirus midori
<lein> MindVirus:  i saw it after you said something and i re-read it.  it's all good.
<janjiss> I Have hp Laserjet 1000 printer, wich works fine in Ubuntu network. It is shared and prints well from ubuntu machines.I tried to connect to Ubuntu shared printer from windows machine by typing adress http://192.168.*.***:631/printers/hp-laserjet-1000., selecting driver and adding to printers list. It sends a job to Ubuntu Machine, I can see it in CUPS and job quanue, but it does not print. After a while it shows xp machines print 
<moetunes> !fstab | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MindVirus> codename_nos: Do you use Midori?
<kaarlo> hi
<Osirus> 1GB
<onetinsoldier> !hi | kaarlo
<ubottu> kaarlo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<codename_nos> MindVirus i prefer firefox but yeah i do some times
<MindVirus> codename_nos: Could you tell me why?
<VirusTB> moetunes,  so do i just edit the "/etc/fstab" file?
<dekroning> when i tried to install ubuntu 9.10 from cd it keeps throwing me into "ash shell"  (initramfs) anyone that knows a work around for this? i saw a lot of hits on google but none that i could find seem to have a answer
<Nevstah> heya, is it normal for 'dig' to need to be run with sudo?
<EgyParadox> Severity1: I tried something, I will reboot.
<Severity1> EgyParadox, imma pastebin something for your 40_custom
<janjiss> Cab somone help me with printing from XP machine to Ubuntu????
<linduxed> is there a way to check what will be changed during an upgrade from karmic to lucid?
<EgyParadox> Severity1: brb
<moetunes> VirusTB: you edit it with the appropriate lines yes
<codename_nos> MindVirus about  what ?
<MindVirus> Also, does anyone know how to decrease CPU usage for Rhythmbox? Is it the cross-fading backend?
<Severity1> EgyParadox, okay
<Arma_> I saw all over the web that Oracle is now installable on Ubuntu (or at least Debian based distros) is it now maintained in the package manager or found anywhere as a .deb which is maintained ? and does Ubuntu offer training to this field ?
<MindVirus> codename_nos: Why you prefer Firefox but use Midori.
<linduxed> janjiss: lose the extra question marks
<linduxed> janjiss: give more information about the problem
<VirusTB> moetunes,  ok will do some reading n see if i succeed :D
<linduxed> janjiss: dont ask to ask
<iceroot> Arma_: #oracle   its not supported in ubuntu
<linduxed> janjiss: now, what was the problem?
<kaarlo> i've added gfxmode=1280x800x32 to default/grub and gfxpayload=keep to grub.d/00_header and it wont work..
<Arma_> iceroot: seems like its moderated
<janjiss> linduxed: I Have hp Laserjet 1000 printer, wich works fine in Ubuntu network. It is shared and prints well from ubuntu machines.I tried to connect to Ubuntu shared printer from windows machine by typing adress http://192.168.*.***:631/printers/hp-laserjet-1000., selecting driver and adding to printers list. It sends a job to Ubuntu Machine, I can see it in CUPS and job quanue, but it does not print. After a while it shows xp machi
<kaarlo> grub starts up with 1280x800 resoultion
<MACscr_lappy> how do i do startx from ssh without having to kill it just to get back to command line?
<iceroot> Arma_: that is the problem with unfree software, no good (free) support
<kaarlo> but when the kernel boots, theres still the grub menu until x starts up
<K10> hi, i have a interesting situation here, when iam starting "Virtual Box OSE" Linux is freeing some memory, but why?
<codename_nos> Midori is light. and firefox have more features like thousands of plugins ( Xmarks my fav ) and for some speed reason i sometimes use Midori
<Arma_> iceroot: well the second part of the question is Ubuntu based, does Ubuntu offer training in that field ?
<onetinsoldier> linduxed: i sort of know a way. there might be a better way, but don't know what it would be
<janjiss> linduxed: I wrote whole problem a while ago but no one answered ,so I tried minimalistic variant :D
<dad_> hi
<Jonta> Firefox is the best to handle a lot of tabs in my experience
<elyob> Am trying to rsync some files across to network storage. My scripts runs as root, the files to copy are under root folders, but files are www-data. So when I run rsync, I also use a different user on the network storage ... not surprisingly I get a permissions error when I try and open on network storage ...
<iceroot> Arma_: why should they? for that there is oracle-support
<Arma_> !hi | dad_
<ubottu> dad_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dad_> my devinput is rspomding to fast in luirc
<Guest89384> Hello there, Grub is complaining that it cannot find the specified partition/. Any suggestions how to fix?
<Guest89384> I'm using a live cd, and it's there and just fine
<Guest39837> and i get multiple inputs
<iceroot> Arma_: you can have a look at canocial but i dont think there is training for other software
<codename_nos> jonta its not completely true (but its in a way ! lol ) midori also dont have problem with lots of tab
<Arma_> iceroot: oh ok thanks I was asking cause I have a project for a company that involves getting them to use Ubuntu and they use Oracle so I wanted to get as much information as possible to convince them to switch to Ubuntu ;)
<Guest39837> i have tried changing the response and elay time
<Guest39837> but it does not seem to chnage anything
<linduxed> janjiss: hmm, i can't say i know what it could be
<Arma_> iceroot: thanks again :)
<Guest39837> do i need to restart lirc each time
<onetinsoldier> linduxed: i sort of know a way to display the package changes for an upgrade
<janjiss> linduxed: I gusess it cant be ufw?
<Dad`> 11:39 < ubottu> dad_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay! // It highligthed me bwa :-)
<linduxed> janjiss: i don't think so, since it got a job
<Nevstah> any idea why a normal user cant resolve DNS but root can? i'm stuck :(
<K10> maybe a memory-leak in the kernel-module?
<linduxed> janjiss: did it get the correct job?
<VirusTB> moetunes, seems a bit more complicated than i thought for a newbie
<janjiss> linduxed: Yes, it has correct  job in quanue. It shows, that it has finished printind, but nothing happens. It works fine with ubuntu network
<onetinsoldier> Nevstah: what does the following command output?  ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<moetunes> VirusTB: yes it takes some practise - what filesystem are the partitions?
<Nevstah> onetinsoldier: permissions were wrong.. so simples.. :)
<onetinsoldier> Nevstah: :-)
<linduxed> janjiss: it sounds as if the data is misunderstood
<linduxed> janjiss: as in "oh there's nothing in this job, i'm finished then"
<K10> when iam starting "Virtual Box OSE" Linux is freeing some memory, but why?
<janjiss> linduxed: I could not disagree :)
<linduxed> janjiss: or well, it could be that way
<erUSUL> !ram | K10
<ubottu> K10: A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<MindVirus> Does anyone know how to decrease Rhythmbox CPU usage?
<linduxed> janjiss: i think this is a compatibility error, maybe the driver on the XP side is incorrect
<janjiss> linduxed: I just wish it woudl be so easy to connect from xp as it is easy to connect to ubuntu :)
<VirusTB> moetunes,  the partition is NTFS  and my second HDD is NTFS (for media storage)
<linduxed> janjiss: but my guesses end there
<janjiss> linduxed: Driver is form HP homepage
<acicula> MindVirus, unless it continuously runs at 100% no
<linduxed> janjiss: well good luck with that, call microsoft and complain...
<janjiss> linduxed: Thats hilarious :D
<K10> erUSUL, ubottu i know this, but i tracked this with free
<moetunes> VirusTB: first you need to make a folder to mount them in - sudo mkdir -v /media/somename
<K10> erUSUL, ubottu http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398329/
<K10> erUSUL, ubottu sry for the german language in the paste
<EgyParadox> Severity1: Still not working.
<janjiss> Has anyone else ran in to problem with Windows XP to Ubuntu Lucid printing?
<VirusTB> moetunes,  that "somename" will the the title I see in the left pane of file browser/natialus  right?
<onetinsoldier> split coming?
 * acicula consults the 8-ball
<onetinsoldier> acicula: lol
<K10> whats going on here?
<Severity1> EgyParadox, wait
<digifor> How do I get the icons in the menus's in E17 with Ubuntu 10.04?
<erUSUL> K10: the kernel dropped some buffer cache to load VBox
<kevs> all: whats the ubuntu offtopic channel?
<VirusTB> digifor,  whats E17??
<onetinsoldier> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<moetunes> VirusTB: not unless you make a shortcut there- but it is something you should choose  - I used somename 'cause i don't know what you want to call it
<EgyParadox> Severity1: Should I paste the output of update-grub?
<K10> erUSUL, but the buffer and caches are not changed, only the used memory (second line)?
<progesterone> Question: what's the way to connect to FTP server from Ubuntu desktop?
<V4> hi
<obiwan_> ftp? :P
<kevs> onetinsoldier: ty
<onetinsoldier> kevs: yw
<acicula> progesterone, Places->Connect to server or your favourite browser/ftp client
<Severity1> EgyParadox, gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<digifor> Enlightenment E17 VirusTB http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/05/howto-install-e17-from-svnsource-on.html
<adies> could anyone tell me what the default ubuntu iptable rules are so I can reset them?
<Guillem_> Since my upgrade, I guess,  my qt4 apps do not show any icon at menus.
<progesterone> acicula Thanks dude.
<MACscr_lappy> when i enable xinerama, my things get pretty unstable on my other two monitors and i cant even see my mouse on them. Eventually it segfaults
<erUSUL> K10: 1114 --> 917 ?
<K10> erUSUL, yes
<digifor> In my menus some like Firefox and Xchat work well.
<Severity1> EgyParadox, then add the entries from here to your /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<VirusTB> moetunes,  ok.. well i did  " sudo mkdir -v /media/Media " << I would like to mount the full 1TB HDD to this (which is my HDD with movies and music)
<digifor> Others are missing
<K10> erUSUL, and as i know, in free the first line includes buffer/caches, the second line exclude this
<jetienne> q. i just update to 10.04 and i still got large window button, is that a bug in the update, OR it has been changed since last weeks ?
<Severity1> EgyParadox, http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=51kBS203 << add this entry to your 40_custom
<VirusTB> digifor,  thanks,. will look into it, bookmarked.. busy tryna get a partition and a HDD to automatically mount on start up
<janjiss> Can somone help me with HP laserjet 1000 printer sharing from Ubuntu To Xp machine?
<onetinsoldier> adies: do you just want them reset for the moment?
<Severity1> EgyParadox, after that do a sudo update-grub
<moetunes> VirusTB: you mount partitions not hdd - is there only one partition on the hdd?
<adies> onetinsoldier, no. i would like them permanently fixed
<digifor> This may be  more an enlightenment issue than a 10.04 one
<onetinsoldier> adies: ahh, don't know. sorry
<onetinsoldier> adies: what firewall are you using?
<adies> firestarter
<acicula> adies, the default is empty, though some applications can define iptable rules using ufw
<EgyParadox> Severity1: Done, brb.
<adies> acicula, how would I go about setting to empty
<onetinsoldier> adies: can't you just uncheck the enable firewall checkbox or whatever and leave it unchecked?
<VirusTB> moetunes,  oh .. so then i can only place that  NTFS partition to the  /media/Media that i created
<adies> onetinsoldier, it keeps reenabling itself every time I close it
<moetunes> VirusTB: yep - one partition per folder/mountpoint
<onetinsoldier> adies: oh. i see. my gufw doesn't do that i don't think
<adies> onetinsoldier, its firestarter
<VirusTB> moetunes, how do i find out what sda  or sdb the partion i want to mount is?
<acicula> adies, its empty by default, try a sudo ufw status or iptables  -L
<K10> erUSUL, maybe i missinterpret them?
<moetunes> VirusTB: sudo fdisk -l   will tell
<onetinsoldier> adies: roger. both firestarter and gufw, use.... ufw
<acicula> adies, what is the problem you are trying to solve
<moetunes> VirusTB: you can mount them all you just have to repeat the steps for each one
<erUSUL> K10: the question is why you have more free memory after starting VirtualBox ?
<adies> acicula, my firewall blocks all communications until i open and turn off firestarter, but I have to have firestarter open all the time with the firewall turned off.
<VirusTB> moetunes,  ok let me read the 'man' pages and see what i can get done
<K10> erUSUL, exactly
<K10> thats why iam asking?
<K10> :D
<zenger> why can
<zenger> why can't I install video drivers?
<zenger> I use the Hardware Drivers
<zenger> choose Nvidia 173 next -> the error
<zenger> System Error: installArchives() failed
<acicula> adies seems ufw is enabled to start on boot
<adies> acicula, where do I go to fix that?
<erUSUL> K10: then i dunno; but why do you care ?
<moetunes> VirusTB: the fstab line will be something like   /dev/sda1 /media/MEDIA ntfs-3g auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100,dmask=000,fmask=111,utf8 0 0
<acicula> loading the vbox service only loads a kernel driver and some kernel settings, so it would seem unrelated to freeing up 200Mb of memory, but maybe it forces the kernel to cleanup some allocated but unused memory pages?
<gartral> i have a bluetooth 2.1 +EDR dongle.. i cant seem to use EDR
<K10> erUSUL, ?
<acicula> gardar, how can you tell?
<zenger_> System Error: installArchives() failed
<zenger_> how to fix it?
<gartral> acicula: transfers of data happen at 60kb/ps
<K10> erUSUL, because im interessted on this...its a little bit strange :D
<K10> to start a program and get memory free
<K10> :D
<acicula> adies, in /etc/ufw/ufw.conf is ENABLED set to no
<audi> Hi
<audi> i got "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<erUSUL> K10: it is not easy to know why the kernel decided to free the memory ....
<paissad> hi all, when i do "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade", aptitude proposes me to remove some packages including one package "xpsb-glx" that i want to never be removed .... how should i proceed in order no to get prompted for removal of that package ?
<audi> what i do for that
<gartral> acicula: im not a mathmatition, but that should be at least 2mbit... not 60 kb...
<itguru> gwibber keeps segfaulting -- How can I find out which version is the latest available in the repos?
<paissad> or any other package too ^^
<paissad> thanks in advance for helping
<K10> erUSUL, ok, thank you
<nicolas_> hi, the graphviz package in the lucid lynx repo is a bugged version
<oldmagic> anyone on here thats a pro in vpntunnels ?
<nicolas_> is there a way to report this without requestsync?
<acicula> gartral mbit is not the same as kilobytes
<onetinsoldier> zenger: i don'tr know. but when you describe the problem to the channel, put it all on one line, what your wanting to do, how you're trying to do it, and then the error message. all on one line
<nicolas_> (cause I can't get the mailing stuff to work)
<acicula> 1Mbit is not 1megabyte/second, but much less then that
<paissad> i'm obliged to use "apt-get upgrad" instead of "aptitude safe-upgrade" in order not to be prompted for removing some packages ....
<gartral> acicula: again, im no mathmatition, but 3mbit is roughly 140 kb/s not 60
<oldmagic> can someone mabye help me with a problemo i got in a vpntunnel?
<EgyParadox> Severity1: The problem is that the entries that appear are different in grub.cfg
<EgyParadox> than in grub.cfg
<adies> acicula, i turned it off. now im going to log out and back in again and see what happens
<zenger> ok
<adies> acicula, ok?
<Severity1> let me see your grub.cfg
<acicula> adies, ok
<acicula> gardar, theoretical speed yeah
<EgyParadox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/436057/
<Severity1> is it showing now in your grub boot menu?
<zenger> I use the HardWare Drives to install the NVIDIA driver (173)  it downloads then crashes giving this "System Error: installArchives() failed", i tried to install and Unistall using the Synaptic. nothing
<acicula> gardar, it does not prove that edr is not enabled however
<EgyParadox> Severity1: Everything except windows.
<Guillem_> the user-interface-preferences panel has disapeared after the upgrade... (where you chose if menus have icons, toobars are dettachable, and so on)
<Severity1> hmm did you add the entries i told you to the 40_custom? then after that did you issue a sudo update-grub?
<gartral> acicula: ok, pu into perspectve, computer is equiped with bluetooth class 1 2.1+EDR radio, moto drod has bluetooth 2.1+EDR class 2.. the phone is no more than 6 from the computer's radio at any given moment.. i should see MUCH more data per second.
<onetinsoldier> zenger: much better. you're much more likely to get a response from someone who knows with it all on one line like that :-) just keep asking like every 5-10 minutes or so
<audi> hello i got this error on terminal "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<gartral> 6ft*
<gartral> acicula: I am NOT gardar
<acicula> gardar, yeah youd expect to se around 200-220
<acicula> gartral, ook
<Severity1> it looks like you didnt issue a sudo update-grub after doing the changes
<moetunes> audi: did you run the command?
<gartral> acicula: stop that! im over hee :p
<onetinsoldier> audi: ok, so run that command....  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gartral> here*
<EgyParadox> Severity1: I did more than once.
<jetienne> q. i just update to 10.04 and i still got large window button, is that a bug in the update, OR it has been changed since last weeks ?
<Severity1> can you pastebin /etc/grub.d/40_custom here
<zenger> I use the HardWare Drives to install the NVIDIA driver (173) it downloads then crashes giving this "System Error: installArchives() failed", i tried to install and Unistall using the Synaptic. nothing what shoul I do??
<gartral> acicula: well, regardless..something has screwed up
<EgyParadox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/436059/
<EgyParadox> Severity1
<Severity1> EgyParadox,
<zenger> I use the HardWare Drives to install the NVIDIA driver (173) it downloads then crashes giving this "System Error: installArchives() failed", i tried to install and Unistall using the Synaptic. nothing what shoul I do??
<Craiggles> hey guys, how do I get java jdk for 10.04? (I'm needing it for netbeans)
<RobertSaganek_> talk about a long night
<RobertSaganek_> *tired
<EgyParadox> Craiggles: Openjdk
<gartral> acicula: wouldn't 3 mbit/ps yeild a complete maximal transfer of 340-370 in the very best situation?
<acicula> gartral, theoretical 3Mbit, practical 2.1Mbit gives a 375/250( kb/s) theoretical throughput, so you'd expect to see 200kb/s.
<onetinsoldier> Craiggles: install openjdk. try apt-cache search openjdk - or, enable the 'partner' repository and install sun-java
<gartral> acicula: again, we're beating around the issue. how do i tell why im only seeing 60, instead of 200+?
<Craiggles> thanks
<EgyParadox> Craiggles: There is a package called netbeans
<Severity1> EgyParadox, try cleaning your 40_custom file it seems there are lot of "#" characters on places it shouldnt be in
<Craiggles> EgyParadox, i downloaded the netbeans shell script
<Craiggles> and i'm running it now, it wants the jdk location though (which I haven't got), installing jdk now though
<Severity1> clean it then pastebin it again
<acicula> gartral, how are you testing, got a baby monitor? maybe EDR is not supported yet for your bluetooth dongle, slow flash disk on the phone , slow phone
<EgyParadox> Severity1: OK.
<Severity1> its like a furnace here, imma take a shower for awhile just pastebin the entry here
<Craiggles> EgyParadox, openjdk did the trick :}
<nuunuu> Does anyone know if Huawei e1750 is working on ubuntu 9.10 version automaticly or do I have to do some tricks for it to work?
<acicula> gartral, ie if you want to test the speed mount the phone hd and drag a file over from nautilus thats big enough, ie say 100Mb
<gartral> acicula: it's the Motorola A855, 16gb class 6 SDHC, bluetooth stack is BlueZ 2.4.. USB transfer speds peak at rougly 200 mb/s
<zenger> how to I use the HardWare Drives to install the NVIDIA driver (173) it downloads then crashes giving this "System Error: installArchives() failed", i tried to install and Unistall using the Synaptic. nothing what shoul I do??
<wildbat> nuunuu, y don't you boot the Live CD session to find out ?
<nuunuu> because I havent downloaded that ubuntu yet
<nuunuu> I have redicilously slow internet it will take day or two to download it so I wanna know before that
<gartral> acicula: i'm well and truely sure my hardware is capable of maxing that link, backend on comp is a i7 860, OCed to 3.1 ghz. HT enabled, 4 gb ram and 2 tb hdd.. 160 gb ssd
<zenger> I use the HardWare Drives to install the NVIDIA driver (173) it downloads then crashes giving this "System Error: installArchives() failed", i tried to install and Unistall using the Synaptic. nothing what should I do??
<zenger> nuuuu
<zenger> use usb_switch
<jetienne> q. i just update to 10.04 and i still got large window button, is that a bug in the update, OR it has been changed since last weeks ?
<L33tCh> nuunuu: I used the previous version of the modem on 9.04 so I'd say it will work, but I can't say for certain
<acicula> gartral, yeah thats not it, how are you testing, if you drag a bit file over using nautiuls what speed does it settle at
<dancek> gartral, i'm quite sure your computer can max the link but how do you know that the phone can?
<gartral> acicula: i TOLD you! 60 kb/s. i tested by dragging a 50 MB album to it.
<acicula> yes you told me, but not how you tested that, can you try a single big file?
<gartral> dancek: Motorola Droid (A855) FW Android 2.1 (Eclair) I KNOW this phone is capable
<acicula> gartral, yeah i doubt its the phone, if anything its the bluetooth dongle
<gartral> acicula: sure, i'll try with a iso of ubuntu
<acicula> that'll work
<zenger> I use the HardWare Drives to install the NVIDIA driver (173) it downloads then crashes giving this "System Error: installArchives() failed", i tried to install and Unistall using the Synaptic. nothing what shoul I do??
<gartral> acicula: again, i know the bt dongle supports EDR.. it works better in windows.. (roughly 160~)
<EgyParadox> Severity1: I believe maybe it is a bug.
<acicula> gartral, yeah you told me that, it may be the ubuntu driver for it doesnt though
<EgyParadox> Severity1: I don't need Windows now after all, maybe later, I appreciate your help.
<gartral> acicula: 65... ok, 5 kbps more.. im not sitting here a full 45 mins well the dvd iso transfers
<dancek> gartral, it seems to me that the linux kernel driver for the bt dongle just can't go as fast... if you're a hacker you could always check the source code, if not then i guess you'll have to adapt to it
<gartral> er, cd
<acicula> gartral, can you paste bin the output of hciconfig hci0 features
<zenger> hey yo
<gartral> acicula: http://pastebin.com/24YzqpiE
<ghostx> hi
<zenger> hi
<zenger> help me some1
<ghostx> how are u doing?
<zenger> I use the HardWare Drives to install the NVIDIA driver (173) it downloads then crashes giving this "System Error: installArchives() failed", i tried to install and Unistall using the Synaptic. nothing what shoul I do??
<FloodBot1> zenger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L33tCh> zenger:maybe try 'sudo apt-get purge nvidia' then download the deb from nvidia
<L33tCh> and install from that
<acicula> gartral, what about hciconfig -a
<onetinsoldier> i think zenger might have a pretty serious problem.. i mean, "System Error"?
<acicula> gartral, err can you poste the output off
<acicula> censor Name if you dont want to leak your computername
<zenger> nah
<gartral> acicula: http://pastebin.com/yCnbitmS
<onetinsoldier> zenger: well, i hope not :)
<gartral> acicula: it looks like one of the drivers is stuck in 2.0 mode...
<Killed> how could i fix this http://click.adbrite.com/mb/click.php?sid=1636172&banner_id=13446473&variation_id=1748965&uts=1274264161&cpc=302e3235&keyword_id=1474020&ab=171966543&sscup=700284f05144ed9ebff3a14a62ec533f&sscra=12eee88fdaa63766224d0cc0b2ab153a&ub=1985940916&guid=88e921bb-1270-485b-ae1c-e6b72df1df9a&odc=grx&rs=&tgt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.TeachingChildrenAboutMoney.com&sc=&adt=5&bg=12639649&bkw=&nsscup=4a5bf17319b5978e2dc0fd259dc71465&r=
<L33tCh> :) that was the solution to a similar problem in the bug reports...
<gartral> Killed: by using tinyurl! :P
<acicula> gartral, its not enabling edr
<ghostx> eh does someone know a irc about security?
<acicula> gardar, and yeah in 2.0 mode
<zenger> L33tCh, thx for the tip
<zenger> i will download the .run from nvidia
<acicula> gartral, its also listing the dongle as a phone device, which is mildly odd
<gartral> acicula: i think ubuntu's blueZ is just borked... this it deffinatly not right
<HanzZ__> hm
<acicula> maybe, dunno you can make the os believe its any type of device as far as i know
<acicula> mine is listed as 	Device Class: Computer, Laptop
<L33tCh> zenger: np... ah yes, no debs there
<Severity1> EgyParadox, back
<acicula> gardar, but dunno how to get ubuntu to enable the device in bluetooth 2.1+EDR mode
<gartral> acicula: i seriously think ubuntu's bluetooth is F'ED up.. look at this, same device.. but http://pastebin.com/zSyNm1MV
<paissad> what is the command i should type which is the equivalent of Ctrl Alt Backspacke
<gartral> the serial, capabilities, and device class changed between scans, i didnt touch a thing
<paissad> logout ...
<jrib> paissad: why, what do you want to accomplish in the end?
<paissad> jrib, to disconnect the user
<paissad> not reboot or halt
<onetinsoldier> !tty | paissad
<ubottu> paissad: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<paissad> onetinsoldier, i do know ttys
<onetinsoldier> paissad: go to the tty terminal.. type in... sudo service gdm stop
<paissad> onetinsoldier, i want to know how to end the session in tty 7
<paissad> onetinsoldier, ok !
<acicula> gartral, you get that by repluggin the device?
<sanguisdex> can any one help me figure out why whenever I try to watch the daily show online my wifi connection dies?
<onetinsoldier> paissad: ok, good luck
<jrib> paissad: you've asked about three different things now.  ctrl-alt-backspace used to zap X which meant that every user's X session got dropped.  If you want to logout, then click the button in the top right corner and select log out.  Is that what you want?
<Weust`> hi, i setup windowskey + 1 for desktop one and so on, but after each reboot it seems to forget this, i use compiz and i have to go to shortcuts every time again, the shortcut is still there (Mod4 + &) and i just have to assign something else to it and then back to the original one and it works, how can i fix this?
<gartral> acicula: *between scans* i didnt touch it.. not even the chasis of the system..
<acicula> gartral, that sure is weird
<paissad> jrib, i can click ^^ .... but i wanted to know the associated command line
<massimo> Hello I switched from gnome to KDE. In gnome I have properly configured dual screen layout. I cannot get two seperate screens in KDE using krandr. I tried now with a completely empty xorg.conf. Why does xrandr work on gnome but not on KDE4?
<gartral> acicula: well, it's something i use every other month, so im not real worried.. but still, it's annoying
<jrib> paissad: gnome-session-save --logout   then
<acicula> gartral, seems its just not detected properly. Could try another dongle i suppose
<gartral> acicula: at $40 usd.. i could only afford the one, keep in mind it's a class 1 (100 Meter) radio
<Anomie2> MySQL on my ubuntu server keeps crashing
<acicula> gartral, buy a cheaper class :)?
<Anomie2> It just went down there - how can I check what caused it/how to prevent it
<theadmin> Anomie2: Maybe some logs.
<gartral> acicula: this was the cheapest at radioshack, they had a class2 BT 3 radio.. for 100 bucks
<acicula> gartral, bt3.0 is kind of useless given that no phone/laptop can use one, 40 bucks for a bt dongle is quite a lot tbh
<Anomie2> where are they kept?
<gartral> acicula: even amazon wants 30
<gartral> acicula: i could get one for 2 bucks on deal extream, but those ARE bt2-EDR
<theadmin> Anomie2: Dunno, not much into MySQL, I just keep it on servers so such stuff as phpBB can work :D
<gartral> acicula: that's deliberatly "no edr"
<Anomie2> /var/log/mysql is empty
<gartral> Anomie2: ubuntu's logd is borked, i have 3 systems, two were fresh 10.04 release installs, one was a update through beta 1>2>release, all three have totally empty /var/log/ dirs
<d3vic3> can't connecto to hotspotshield server (xl2tpd + hotspotshield "maximum retries exceeded" issue)
<jrib> gartral: that's pretty strange, my two lucid systems both have /var/log/ populated
<Anomie2> :<
<theadmin> Same as with jrib
<theadmin> Straaange.
<acicula> gardar, well its sortof optional for 2.0 yeah, newegg lists 2.1+edr class2 dongles starting at 15USD
<gartral> jrib: one's an atom laptop, one's an i7 860 workstation, the other is my htpc.. all three are completly logless...
<gartral> acicula: im over here bro! lol
<acicula> any specific partitioning?
<gartral> gardar: i'm sorry we have such easily confused names
<jrib> gartral: is syslog running?
<gartral> acicula: seperate /, /boot and /home, nothing else
<gartral> jrib: how do i poke it too tell?
<jrib> gartral: well I would just run: ps -ef | grep syslog
<jrib> gartral: it runs as "rsyslogd -c4"  here
<hielmy> exit
<acnse> How is called the chat program that comes with ubuntu, that supports countless protocols, like msn, gtalk, aim,... ?
<gartral> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Z84wxGCq
<LjL> acnse: empathy, although it was pigdin in older versions, and before that gaim
<Metrik> hey, anyone bored and mind me asking a couple of really simple install question?
<onetinsoldier> acnse: try empathy or pigdin
<tarzeau> Metrik: shoot
<elky> Metrik, best bit about this channel is you don't need to ask permission to ask a question.
<tarzeau> acnse: i tried empthy with gtalk, didn't work at all
<sanguisdex> when ever I access the dailyshow,com and try and watch an episode my wifi crashes and I have to turn the addapter of and thn on to reconnect, what error log should I be looking at?
<Metrik> basically never used Linux before, and my desktop pc is fucked with syware to a degree you wouldnt believe so planning to install ubutu, sent off for a CD do i need to wipe my pc or can i just install off the CD as is?
<primate> you can use google talk within your browser, but it should work
<primate> tarzeau, did you try jabber?
<LjL> Metrik: mind the language here please. you can install from the CD directly, it'll give you options for wiping your hard drive before install
<Metrik> cool, thanks mate, and appologies for the language.
<acicula> sanguisdex, everytime you play a video from thedailyshow your wifi crashes?
<massimo> How do I generate a new xorg.conf?  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'  does not work.
<gartral> Metrik: stop looking a p2p porn :)
<sanguisdex> acicula: yeah
<acicula> sanguisdex, and by that you mean it disconnects and starts to reconnect or?
<tarzeau> primate: yes
<tarzeau> primate: i mean audio+video, not just text
<tarzeau> primate: for text i got irc
<primate> right
<primate> yeah same issue here
<tarzeau> primate: the audio/video is only for windows/mac
<Metrik> gartral, never
<jrib> gartral: try restarting it in debug mode I guess. Did you save /etc from a different install (are the rsyslog configuration files the package manager's ones)?  Do you have strange permissions on /var/log or any of its parents?  What's your partitioning scheme like?
<Metrik> last question, how difficult is it to play WOW with a Ubutu machine?
<Metrik> is it possible?
<onetinsoldier> Metrik: from what i've heard, yes
<sanguisdex> acicula: I will be watching then all of a sudden the video will freeze, then I will get a message from the OS that says I have been disconnected. I turn off the wifi addapter then turn it onn again and I can reconnect to the network
<L33tCh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<primate> tarzeau, I use google video all the time, sometimes, at least, it's better than skype in quality
<onetinsoldier> Metrik: you use 'wine' to run it
<onetinsoldier> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<primate> here's hoping there is better firefox support in ubuntu soon
<xyz> hey
<gartral> jrib: the scheme on the laptop and htpc are bi partition, / and a swap part. no, i did a completly fresh install on each (WS with 10.04 b1, both others with release) i dont have special perms, and the only backups i have are on BDroms
<primate> (for google talk)
<primate> err video
<tarzeau> primate: i see, but not with linux, or?
<tarzeau> primate: i use google chrome or chromium. think it's FAR better than firefox
<jrib> gartral: you have a /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf that tells rsyslog to log things to /var/log and that gets included from /etc/rsyslog.conf?
<Metrik> Thanks for the help everyone :) probs see you in a week when I`ll have a dozen more question once I`ve installed. thanks
<primate> tarzeau> agreed
<acicula> sanguisdex, well the messages from the network connection daemon go into syslog, but there maybe something in dmesg too, perhaps the kernel driver crashing
<acicula> sanguisdex, if you get disconneccted is the list of available wlans empty?
<xyz> hey
<rohan> i am having this problem while updating my repos - http://pastebin.com/P5kkEt1D - can someone help please
<gartral> jrib: partition scheme for ws is / 40 gb, /home 800 gb, and 10 gb /boot.
<xyz> does anyone know an editor exist for hermite interpolation in linux
<sanguisdex> acicula: let me watch and find out
<acicula> 10GB for boot seems a bit excessive
<primate> tarzeau> it seems strange that there wouldn't be linux support, considering the android platform
<brijith> Hi all, Why this difference.   see the red marked figures in the image http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=957
<primate> but as far as I know there isn't
<primate> somebody please correct me if they know otherwise
<lyrae> does anyone know how to work chrome's bookmarks sync?
<lyrae> i sync but it doesnt show in google.com/bookmarks
<sanguisdex> acicula: I remember no I can still see a list of networks but can't connect to my own
<Slek> hoi
<Megaman> <rohan> i am having this problem while updating my repos   ...You need a new Public key to verify the PPA's. There is a thread on ubuntuforums. Search for new public key
<acicula> sanguisdex, weird, anyway /var/log/syslog or dmesg may hold some clues as to whats causing the disconnect
<gartral> jrib: that file is populated... on all three systems it's same pretty much (few extra enties for small things like xbmc (HTPC), vbox(WS), and my 3g(netbook).. but none have a populated /var/log except my ws, which is populated 100
<brijith> Hi all, Why this difference.   see the red marked figures in the image http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=957
<primate> lyrae, make sure they are in the folder "Imported From Google Toolbar"
<gartral> jrib: that file is populated... on all three systems it's same pretty much (few extra enties for small things like xbmc (HTPC), vbox(WS), and my 3g(netbook).. but none have a populated /var/log except my ws, which is populated 100% by blank log files
<gartral> (sorry for the repeat, accidentally hit enter)
<lyrae> primate, please more details
<moetunes> brijith: is that spam?
<jrib> gartral: that's ok, I was really confused at the end of the last message :)  Try running in debug mode
<lyrae> on my browser or website?
<sanguisdex> thanks acicula I will tail both
<gartral> jrib: running what in debug mode?
<jrib> gartral: rsyslogd
<acicula> brijith, all memory is used, but not all memory is in use to run prorams directly , but used for instance to cache data
<gartral> jrib: ok.. how?
<primate> Lyrae, Wrench Icon > Bookmark manager > then look at side bar
<xyz> hey
<xyz> i need spline interpolation editor
<xyz> someone knows
<xyz> does it exist in linux
<onetinsoldier> brijith: hello. good question! and i'm not sure of the answer. but i think that one if for cpu processes, and the other for the proc filesystem. but again, i don't really know
<brijith> acicula:ok
<jrib> gartral: don't know offhand.  There may be a "nicer" way, but it has a -d switch, so one way would be to stop the rsyslog service and then start rsyslogd yourself (presumably with -c4 and) with -d
<onetinsoldier> brijith: if you want to see the proc filesystem, try --> ls /proc
<jrib> !away > russo|away
<ubottu> russo|away, please see my private message
<gartral> jrib: that last bit partially flew over my head
<primate> Lyrae, when you add a bookmark make sure it goes in there
<onetinsoldier> brijith: hello. good question! and i'm not sure of the answer. but i think that one is* for cpu processes, and the other for the proc filesystem. but again, i don't really know
<L33tCh> xyz: there will be, i'm sure of it... there's a package spline... see if it's what you need
<jrib> gartral: you would just run: sudo rsyslogd -c4 -d .  You should probably take a quick look at the documentation to see if there is some better recommended way though
<onetinsoldier> brijith: you can also read about the proc filesystem with --> man proc
<codename_nos1> i m installing all gstreamer plugins and facing trouble that i cant get enough speed
<Anomie2> Can anyone tell me how to turn mySQL loggin on in 9.10
<erasin_> #ubuntu-cn
<erasin_> join #ubuntu-cn
<sanguisdex> Anomie2: do you have mysql installed?
<theadmin> erasin_: /join #ubuntu-cn
<Anomie2> sanguisdex; Yep, it keeps crashing though
<brijith> erasin_:its \
<erasin_> ??
<acicula> codename_nos1, speed?
<Anomie2> (by 'keeps' I mean 3x in the past 3 months - but I'm running a web server so it shouldnt crash at all)
<erasin_> i know
<rsynnott> Anomie2: when it crashes, what does it put in syslog?
<compengi> lucid doesn't have /boot/grub/menu.lst anymore? where can i set kernel parameters then?
<brijith> erasin_: in /join #ubuntu-cn its not / its \
<acicula> compengi, /etc/default/grub
<theadmin> compengi: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<erasin_> thanks
<theadmin> brijith: no, it is /
<sanguisdex> Anomie2: for a gui you could install the mysql administrator
<acicula> no grub.cfg should not be edited, as its fully autogeneratred
<erasin_> \join #ubuntu-cn
<onetinsoldier> compengi: grub is now configured in /etc/default/grub and in /etc/grub.d
<theadmin> erasin_: It goes teh other way: /join #ubuntu-cn
<d3vic3> can't connecto to hotspotshield server (xl2tpd + hotspotshield "maximum retries exceeded" issue)
<sanguisdex> or you can just do it cli "mysql -u root -pPASSWORD"
<compengi> onetinsoldier, where do i set kernel parameters?
<acicula> compengi, you have to run update-grub2 to regenerate the grub.cfg file so the changes to /etc/default/grub take effect.manual changes to grub.cfg itself only last until the file is regenerated(by update-grub2)
<Severity1> codename_nos1, not enough download speed?
<lyrae> primate, i only see 'bookmarks bar' and 'other bookmarks' as folders
<onetinsoldier> compengi: hehe, what i told you is probably about all i know. but i think it might be in... /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Anomie2> rsynnott: http://p.linode.com/3846
<Anomie2> it crashed around 11:30 this morning (I think)
<BiggFREE> Hi
<primate> try bookmarks bar and see what happens
<onetinsoldier> !hi | BiggFREE
<ubottu> BiggFREE: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<acicula> compengi, you can define (global) kernel options in /etc/default/grub
<primate> lyrae
<lyrae> primate, ko. theres a bookmark in there
<rsynnott> Anomie2: you're running out of memory
<rsynnott> what's running on the machine besides MySQL?
<Anomie2> uhm apache and php
<BiggFREE> I am just reading for now.  Thanks
<adies> acicula, are you here?
<acicula> adies, yeah
<compengi> acicula, hmm.. and what variable is responsible for that GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX or which one?
<rsynnott> Anomie2: are you primarily using myisam or innodb?
<Anomie2> rsynnott: never heard of either of them
<adies> acicula, now i have to have to open gufw and enable it in order to be able to connect.
<acicula> compengi, i'd have to guess, try man grub(2) or google
<mwd> In Ubuntu Server 10.04, I can not get the resolution (console, no GUI) higher than 640x480. When I try to change GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX, the system crashes when booting.
<rsynnott> Anomie2: they're mysql table engines
<rsynnott> are you just using a default mysql config?
<Anomie2> I have 360MB RAM on a VPN - it should be fine, no?
<Anomie2> yeh default config
<adies> acicula, by the way, sorry I take so long
<Dr4g> Am i able to extend the allocated space set for my WUBI installation ? I only have 2GB left but i have lots left on /host (the controlling windows parition)
<rsynnott> how much resident memory does MySQL use, normally?
<Anomie2> dunno
<primate> any luck lyrae?
<gartral> jrib: im hard pressed to find a manual for rsyslog/d
<jrib> gartral: http://www.rsyslog.com/doc
<acicula> adies, i dont know, if you disabled ufw i have no idea why you would need to enable it again first to get connection working
<padi999> is it possible to scan an A4 letter so that the letters can be interpreted within the output pdf (meaning: extractable as text, not as image)?
<lyrae> primate, nope. im about to google hard on how to fix this
<lyrae> primate, thanks for the help :) ill be back with results
<primate> ok, good hunting
<deufrai> Bonjour, depuis ma mise à jour vers Lucid, Evolution (v 2.28.3) quitte systématiquement après plusieurs minutes. Je l'ai lancé depuis un terminal en espérant voir quelques messages sur STDOUT ou STDERR, mais rien. Une idée de la manière dont je pourrait diagnostiquer le problème ?
<theadmin> ubottu: fr | deufrai
<ubottu> deufrai: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<deufrai> oh sorry, english channel
<rsynnott> Anomie2: sounds like you may be a little in over your head :S
<Vooloo> does anyone know of an SNMP application that can run a graph from my router in the background on the desktop or similiar?
<jrib> gartral: http://www.rsyslog.com/doc-troubleshoot.html section on Debug Log is what you want
<acicula> Vooloo, yeah programs like zenoss/cactus/nagios can do that
<deufrai> Hi there, since my update to Lucid, Evolution v2.28.3 keeps quitting on me after a few minutes of use. I tried and launched if from a terminal in order to check for messages on STDERR or STDOUT, but I got nothing. What do you suggest to help diagnose this issue ?
<Vooloo> acicula: thanks will look them up
<[Screamo]> Is there anyway to clear out Temp data?
<Anomie2> rsynnott: why, because I don't know every command by heart? lol
<acicula> [Screamo], not really
<[Screamo]> :/
<rsynnott> Anomie2: no.
<acicula>  tmp is cleared on boot, other then that its up to programs individual responsibility
<[Screamo]> I'm trying to install imageshack-uploader, and it has to download dependencies, but i canceled it the first time, and now its trying to resume at like 80% of downloading, but it only downloads at like 50B/s
<acicula> are you running out of sace?
<rsynnott> Anomie2: but if you're running a production server you really should know a certain set of things
<xyz> L33tCh,  i installed spline is program name stopmotion do you know that ?
<zulgaban> hi
<occy> Anyone know of an mp4 metadata mover for Ubuntu?
<occy> preferably something I can use on command line
<[Screamo]> Anyclues?
<Vigo> [Screamo]: What is the source or is it in the Repositories?
<Anomie2> 2150 mysql     20   0  130m  27m 6128 S    0  7.9   0:12.90 mysqld
<gartral> jrib: the debug info talks about setting up rsyslog after a reboot.. and they say to "edit your system's rsyslog environment settings script" without giving any hint to what that would be called in ubuntu...
<[Screamo]> Vigo, its a .deb
<jumbers> Is there any way in evince to disable the sidebar completely? Every time I open a new PDF, it brings back the thumbnail sidebar, even if I close it
<jumbers> I didn't used to do that in Jaunty
<dancek> [Screamo], can you paste the output of df to a pastebin
<jumbers> it*
<acicula> jumbers, toggle the side pane option?
<[Screamo]> df?
<[Screamo]> =/
<gartral> jumbers: Adobe acrobat calls that a "Feature" and i dont know of a way to kill it
<dancek> [Screamo], open a terminal and type df
<jumbers> acicula: If I close it, the next time I open a PDF, it comes back
<acicula> dunno
<Anomie2> rsynnott: why? I've managed to run it for the past 6 months fine and I'm sure I'll fix this problem too.
<jrib> gartral: can you pastebin?
<gartral> jumbers: again, adobe calls that annoyance a "feature"
<Anomie2> once I find someone more helpful :)
<gartral> jrib: of course
<Orpheus> Excuse me, I have a question about codec handling:  I have a file that uses the windows media 9 audio format, and as far as i can tell, there is no audio codec anywhere in the repositories, and VLC doesn't support the format either - does anyone have a fix or am I just gonna have to live without sound?
<[Screamo]> dancek, ive got plenty of free space
<acicula> Orpheus, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Vigo> [Screamo]: From the repos or from a website?
<jumbers> gartral: Right, but this isn't acrobat reader, and it didn't used to do this on Karmic
<gartral> Orpheus: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jrib> Orpheus: is there some free file somewhere you can link to that uses that codec?
<Orpheus> I already did
<[Screamo]> Vigo, i just want to delete the partial files it downloaded
<jrib> !who | Orpheus
<ubottu> Orpheus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Vooloo> acicula: these are too heavy and none of them seem to have a desktop graph (which is what I need) .. or I could just login to my router and look at the graphs there
<gartral> Orpheus: i dont see such a link in your lastlog entry man
<Anomie2>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Anomie2> Mem:        356676     253364     103312          0       6104      67052
<Anomie2> plenty of RAM left
<jrib> jumbers: mine works ok, check your gconf permissions.  If nothing turns up, I'll check the gconf key that's responsible and we can go from there
<Orpheus> gartral - sorry I meant that i already installed the restricted extras
<codename_nos1> why apt-get is slow
<Vigo> [Screamo]: Oh, are you familiar with dpkg (clean up stuff) ?
<theadmin> codename_nos1: Choose another mirror.
<[Screamo]> Vigo, http://toolbar.imageshack.us/windows-uploader/imageshack-uploader-2.2.0.deb
<acicula> Anomie2, the amount of ram used varies with the use
<Severity1> codename_nos1, so the apt-get download is slow?
<Orpheus> gartral - and said file in question is... er... how shall I say it.... delicate material....  >.>;
<codename_nos1> headmin how to choose
<rsynnott> Anomie2: has mysql been running for a reasonably long time?
<dancek> [Screamo], so you installed it with dpkg -i, right?
<Severity1> theadmin is right choose another mirror
<codename_nos1> severity1 yes
<theadmin> codename_nos1: Do you have GNOME/KDE or is it CLI only?
<gartral> Orpheus: is there a free liscence audio file you can point us too so we can hack apart it's guts and see what's it built like?
<jrib> jumbers: actually, mine only remembers that I closed the sidebar per document.  Is that true in your case?
<codename_nos1> gnome
<Anomie2> Nope, it crashed around an hr ago
<jumbers> jrib: Yes
<[Screamo]> dancek, i just 2x clicked it and installed it that way
<theadmin> codename_nos1: System - Admininstration - Software Sources
<codename_nos1> k
<rsynnott> Anomie2: okay, it won't be at full memory utilisation yet then, probably
<Orpheus> gartral - do not know, but I can look and come back
<jumbers> jrib: It didn't used to act this way on Karmic. I closed it once and it never came back again, document to document
<rsynnott> who wrote the webapps?
<codename_nos1> but is it ok to change while running apt-get ?? 60% is finished !
<theadmin> codename_nos1: Uh, no you can't change while running
<gartral> codename_nos1: NO! do NOT interrupt the APT! this WILL break your ubuntu!
<Vigo> [Screamo]: Maybe;> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757059
<theadmin> gartral: If it's just downloading yet no probs at all
<acicula> well if its downloading still you'll be ok, if its already installing it'll hose stuff
<jumbers> You can kill it durning download, but it would be a bad idea to do so while it's installing
<theadmin> gartral: Do not scare people
<hello-everybody> How can i install my native language and font for openoffice.org?
<L33tCh> well, if it's still downloading it won't damage it... only if started installing
<gartral> theadmin: i've had apt break while interrupting it's download proccess
<theadmin> gartral: Me too, apt-get -f install fixed it
<kuya> hello, how do i make lucid boot to a text prompt and skip all the X stuff? i thought it was inittab but i think im a few years out of date
<theadmin> kuya: sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.DISABLED
<dancek> [Screamo], i really don't know what ubuntu does when you double-click a .deb and i'm not on an ubuntu machine... hope someone else can help
<kuya> thanks theadmin
<[Screamo]> dancek, it installs it with a GUI
<gartral> theadmin: the last time i tryed apt-get -f. i had to boot into livecd, tell grub what my drive's UUID was, boot, and run dpkg --configure -a
<theadmin> [Screamo]: Install .deb files using "gdebi something.deb"
<sanousy> I did not find till now any video conferencing application working except Skype!
<sanousy> Why?
<acicula> Anomie2, if its mysql thats running out of memory then you either need to set stricter limits on mysql resource usage, or reduce the load on the db, for example by improving really bad queries, youll need to profile the webapp for that. It can also be caused by a a bug in the sql db code off course.
<jrib> jumbers: I guess we should start by figuring out where evince stores the info per document
<acicula> kuya, sysvinit is replaced by upstart
<Anomie2> acicula: cheers
<gartral> jrib: you asked iif i could pastebin a while ago and left the convo hanging
<Guest93840> which is the name of the package needed for x11 forwarding in the destination machine... I recall beeing it x11-auth long time ago or similar
<zzzzmol1> hola
<jrib> gartral: did you pastebin?
<gartral> jrib: pastebin WHAT?
<jrib> gartral: the log
<gartral> of?
<jrib> gartral: rsyslogd -d
<Vooloo> is it possible to display a png image on a desktop that updates every 5 seconds?
<jrib> gartral: the only thing you ran :P
<Humle91> can anyone recommend an easy to use ftp server
<rsynnott> Anomie2: it is possible, of course, that the mysql config you're using was just designed for a bigger machine
<theadmin> Humle91: A regular PureFTPd should be just fine :/
<hello-everybody> Vooloo, lol
<[Screamo]> Vigo, ty, the forum link worked :)
<rsynnott> it's also possible that a webapp is allocating more memory than you'd expect
<gartral> jrib: i never ran that cause i said the website's debug info told me i had to edit several files... that i have no clue where too look for
<Vooloo> hello-everybody: well it would be useful... MRTG only creates images
<Humle91> theadmin is it with a gui or with terminal?
<recon69_lap> just upgraded, where did the volume control go in the pannel?
<theadmin> Humle91: Terminal... it's a server. Since when those have a GUI? :/
<hello-everybody> Can i install my native language font for openoffice.org?
<theadmin> recon69_lap: Part of indicator applet now
<acicula> rsynnott, oh yeah, really funky php scripts can also skyrocket memory usage
<progesterone> Question: In the synaptic package manager, some of the packages are marked with Ubuntu logo (people holding hands in circular). What does it mean?
<Humle91> theadmin since i ran filezilla over wine :P
<sanousy> I am looking for a video conferencing application that works on both linux and windows!
<sanousy> can anyone help me in that?
<vasiph> how can open exe
<jussi> sanousy: skype?
<theadmin> vasiph: Don't.
<jrib> gartral: I see.  I thought what you pasted was just a summary of the output from -d.  In http://www.rsyslog.com/doc-troubleshoot.html, just follow the bullet points in the "Debug Log" section.  I don't see anything about an "environment settings script", where do you see that?
<recon69_lap> thx theadmin
<acicula> vasiph, you can run ,some , windows prorams using wine
<theadmin> vasiph: But to be serious, you can try with WINE. Will not help with that, though, ask on #winehq
<jussi> !wine
<hello-everybody> vasiph, you need to open exe in ubuntu?
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jrib> vasiph: what exe exactly?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<hello-everybody> jrib, win application
<sanousy> I know skype, but it requires a lot of tweaking to work with linux
<jrib> hello-everybody: that's not "exactly"
<nozhkata> 1
<nozhkata> 2
<sanousy> I am looking for an open source application that is ported to different platforms.
<ActionParsnip> sanousy: works flawlessly here, installed and it just worked
<hello-everybody> jrib, then?
<jumbers> sanousy: Skype has a native Linux client
<Geralt> Hi, is it possible to install lucid lynx into a manually setup filesystem hierarchy?
<rsynnott> most likely thing is probably just that the config has inappropriately large buffer pool or key cache settings, depending on if he's using innodb or myisam or both, though
<jrib> hello-everybody: what application...?
<ActionParsnip> sanousy: ekiga is an alternative
<zzzzmol1> Desde la gran China de hace 6000 años pasando por las sociedades hindues , Asia , desde Asia a los pueblos de Aláh y todo África, hasta nuestros días. El cannabis ha estado presente en toda la historia como una planta adorada, odiada y hasta prohibida.
<zzzzmol1> En la gran China se utilizaban los tallos de la planta para realizar tejidos en fibra, ropas resistentes y sacos. En la actualidad podemos encontrar una diversidad inmensa de productos fabricados con cannabis, desde productos alimenticios hasta vestuario pasando por todo tipo de complementos, aunque la realidad es que los productos mas demandados son tejidos bastos como cuerdas, cordeles , etc... Al margen de este uso, mas tarde se conocer
<zzzzmol1> ían los efectos psicotropicos del cáñamo mas o menos por el 2700 a.C.
<zzzzmol1> Los shadus constituyen un grupo aparte dentro de la sociedad hindú. Se dedican a practicar yoga, la meditación y a fumar marihuana. Llevan el pelo largo, a modo de rastas y no tienen pertenencias. Todo está por encima de la materia. Consagran su vida a Shiva y son casi mitológicos en la religión hindú.
<FloodBot1> zzzzmol1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> Geralt, yeah, choose manual partitioning during boot and assign the partitions
<jrib> Geralt: sure, why not?
<nozhkata> c/
<zzzmol> Desde la gran China de hace 6000 años pasando por las sociedades hindues , Asia , desde Asia a los pueblos de Aláh y todo África, hasta nuestros días. El cannabis ha estado presente en toda la historia como una planta adorada, odiada y hasta prohibida.
<zzzmol> En la gran China se utilizaban los tallos de la planta para realizar tejidos en fibra, ropas resistentes y sacos. En la actualidad podemos encontrar una diversidad inmensa de productos fabricados con cannabis, desde productos alimenticios hasta vestuario pasando por todo tipo de complementos, aunque la realidad es que los productos mas demandados son tejidos bastos como cuerdas, cordeles , etc... Al margen de este uso, mas tarde se conocería
<sanousy> So, I can say it is the only one?
<zzzmol> n los efectos psicotropicos del cáñamo mas o menos por el 2700 a.C.
<FloodBot1> zzzmol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zzzmol> Los shadus constituyen un grupo aparte dentro de la sociedad hindú. Se dedican a practicar yoga, la meditación y a fumar marihuana. Llevan el pelo largo, a modo de rastas y no tienen pertenencias. Todo está por encima de la materia. Consagran su vida a Shiva y son casi mitológicos en la religión hindú.
<Vigo> [Screamo]: You are most welcomed.
 * rsynnott often thinks that mysql should require the user to complete a short quiz on basic concepts before it allows itself to be installed :)
<vasiph> hello-everybody yes
<rocket16> !spam | zzzmol
<codename_nos1> theadmin still not workin.. i tried to run the choose best server but no luck
<ActionParsnip> rsynnott: submit it on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<sanousy> jumbers: is it the only one?
<madjoe> http://www.crunchgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/desktop-linux.jpg
<Geralt> acicula: jrib: the standard install does not offer my lvm/dv-crypt partition setup, so I've arranged it on the command-line, mounted everything and now I want my ubuntu installed into /mnt (so that I can chroot into it and configure it)
<theadmin> rsynnott: I think that actually BIOS itself should give a basic computer knowledge quiz before letting user run the thing :D
<shuji> Hi all - anyone able to help with making my ubuntu install function as a soft ap?
<acicula> Geralt, ah yeah for FDE you have to use the alternate text based installer
<rsynnott> ActionParsnip: to oracle, surely? :)
<rocket16> shuji: You mean, using wubi?
<ActionParsnip> rsynnott: whichever, submit your suggestion as there are channels for it
<shuji> rocket16: wubi? I thought that was a windows installer
<rsynnott> I doubt they'd really do it :)
<jrib> Geralt: read the help.ubuntu.com docs on setting up a chroot I guess?  Doesn't the alternate disk accomodate your setup though?
<rocket16> shuji: Sorry, I did not understand the question, :(
<rsynnott> (I'm pretty sure 90% of web developers would fail any reasonable test)
<shuji> rocket16: I'm looking to use ubuntu to share an ethernet internet connection over wifi
<along> @_@!
<Geralt> jrib: ok, I'll look into the docs there (and I'm not sure if the alternate installer supports my setup, I've got only the regular livecd at the moment)
<zamba> arguments for and against using USERGROUPS?
<hello-everybody> vasiph, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<acicula> zamba, on a single system not so much, but for managing larger groups in a network its usefull?
<jrib> Geralt: it's probably worth investigating the alternate disk
<jrib> !alternate | Geralt
<ubottu> Geralt: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<zamba> acicula: i'm thinking security now..
<zamba> acicula: people should be able to add stuff to their home directory without having to worry about security
<acicula> zamba, yes, whats your point?
<zamba> acicula: i see it as redundant
<sanousy> gentlemen?
<zamba> acicula: why should each user have its own group?
<acicula> zamba, because it is a sensible default for desktops
<zamba> acicula: but i guess not for servers?
<acicula> as opposed to dumping all users in a user group
<xro_> hi, why a  --> dig -x 63.240.178.211  has no answer?
<gartral> jrib: one. single. line: rsyslogd: Could no open output file '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]
<zamba> acicula: why is it sensible for desktops?
<zamba> acicula: what "extra" does that give you?
<Geralt> jrib: thanks, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/module-details.html the text based installer does support encrypted lvm :)
<sanousy> Is it ok to chat on private? where I cannot catch up with the scrolling text?
<jrib> gartral: now we have something to google
<Vigo> scroogle
<acicula> zamba, it separates two different users on the same system, if you dont want that why would you have two users
<ActionParsnip> xro_: takes 6 seconds (first time) here, now will take 0 seconds
<acicula> zamba, you can still group users together via Users & Groups
<gartral> jrib: ok...
<jrib> gartral: related: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/459730 .  fwiw, I do not have /dev/xconsole on my system
<kofian> [#ubuntu-es]
<xro_> ActionParsnip, what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> xro_: i use dnsmasq, so the resolution etc has been added to the services config
<hello-everybody> any software for video editing like ulied?
<vasiph> how can install winrar?
<Dr4g> Am i able to extend the allocated space set for my WUBI installation ? I only have 2GB left but i have lots left on /host (the controlling windows parition)
<jrib> !rar | vasiph
<ubottu> vasiph: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ActionParsnip> xro_: makes webbrowsing slightly faster as I keep all resolutions local rather than consulting the web every time
<kofian> hola un saludo
<kofian> tengo un problema
<leetsweden> brb
<vasiph> sudo apt-get install unrar  ?
<jrib> gartral: so your next task is to figure out if it's related to your issue or not
<ActionParsnip> xro_: http://pastebin.com/jqGeLYTS
<HugoDaniel> hi
<jrib> vasiph: if that's what ubottu's link told you, sure
<ActionParsnip> vasiph: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<codename_nos1> how to make a directory that is accessible to all other OS without any permission ?? i m tripplebooting windows, slack, ubuntu
<maxime> Hello
<ActionParsnip> vasiph: winrar is for windows, ubuntu is not windows so you don't need winrar
<jungli>  /join #shellium
<kofian> porque no puedo selecionar una red diferente con ubuntu 10.4
<jrib> codename_nos1: depends on filesystem the directory is in...
<hello-everybody> any video editing software?
<acicula> jungli, don advertise
<ActionParsnip> vasiph: using those libs you can use fileroller in nautilus or in command line use: rar x file.rar
<sanousy> codename_nos1: try samba sharing
<jrib> hello-everybody: pitivi, kino
<hello-everybody> jrib, which is good?
<gartral> jrib: WOAW! i just spotted a major security leak in lucid! all mail seems to be logged in /var/log/messages! now im glad i dont log~!
<Dr4g> Am i able to extend the allocated space set for my WUBI installation ? I only have 2GB left but i have lots left on /host (the controlling windows parition)
<Dr4g> -0
<jrib> hello-everybody: I don't do any video editing
<maxime> Does anybody know how to force the users of a network to pass threw a proxy using ntlm without configuring each browner ?
<jrib> gartral: yeah, I think that was mentioned in the last comment in the bug link
<ActionParsnip> vasiph: you may also want to install p7zip, p7zip-full and p7zip-rar  as well
<jungli> :P
<mwd> In Ubuntu Server 10.04, I can not get the resolution (console, no GUI) higher than 640x480. When I try to change GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX, the system crashes when booting.
<LjL> gartral: but isn't /var/log/messages only readable by root? it is for me on Hardy.
<jussi> hello-everybody: theres several good ones, lives, blender, kdenlive pitivi are all acceptable
<gartral> jrib: anyone with access to vi can read mail on my mailserver... THAT is about as big as the random seed-non randomness on 8.10
<Dr4g> mwd, maybe try #ubuntu-server
<mwd> ok, thank you
<acicula> LjL, -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 72096 2010-05-19 11:46 /var/log/messages
<TheGrammarFreak> Is it possible to convert a .vmdk file to a .img?
<luist> whats a good download manager to pause/resume my downloads?
<jrib> gartral: yeah, it's only readable by users in the adm group
<TheGrammarFreak> luist: DownThemAll is what I use
<xro_> ActionParsnip, so you don't get any answer (nothing in answer section)... Is that mean --> no, PTR entry in the dns server?
<ActionParsnip> mwd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215566
<gartral> jrib: ubuntu adds all users too adm by default, i know that
<LjL> TheGrammarFreak: i think with qemu-img it should be
<codename_nos1> sanousy sorry donn know much about samba but i want to make a specific partition and mount it to /data and share it with other os in multibooting
<hello-everybody> jussi, thanks
<ActionParsnip> gartral: not after the first one afaik
<TheGrammarFreak> LjL: would that be the format "raw"?
<jrib> gartral: hmm, doesn't seem to here (I just created one)
<jrib> gartral: it's not as big as having the first user's password in plaintext though, right?
<LjL> TheGrammarFreak: well, that depends on what you meant by "img"...
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<gartral> ActionParsnip: im looking at my dad's and brothers accounts, neither have been logged into, both are user (no admin) and at least my dad's is in adm
<hello-everybody> jussi, another thing: i wanna type my native language but can i install my native language font for openoffec?
<vasiph> ActionParsnip   thank for help!
<ActionParsnip> vasiph: np bro
<gartral> jrib: not quite.. but still (lol as qnx joke)
<vasiph> ActionParsnip   but i can`t use wireless it is not working well
<jussi> !fonts | hello-everybody
<ubottu> hello-everybody: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Jacruth> hi there
<TheGrammarFreak> LjL: a file I can flash to a USB stick. Using th dd command or something
<ActionParsnip> vasiph: run: sudo lshw -C network     websearch for the product line to find guides
<Jacruth> anyone know any program to manage the exchange market in Ubuntu?
<LjL> TheGrammarFreak: that should be raw, yeah... but i'm not sure that will work anyway, won't the partition table of your vmdk file be very much different from what would be correct for the stick?
<hello-everybody> Can i install my native font like hindi ?
<TheGrammarFreak> LjL, I have got no idea.
<jbendotnet> anyone know which (aging) ubuntu server version would default to php4 ?
<TheGrammarFreak> LjL, I'll try it and find out :D
<jbendotnet> 6 lts maybe?
<LjL> :)
<acicula> gartral, its still protected by by priviledges ,  and if its such a security risk then maybe you should reconsider combining a mail server and a desktop in that way too. Though unless there is a reason there seems little incentive to duplicate the content of email in the messages log
<hello-everybody> it will be only for typing in openoffice.org
<jbendotnet> have some dev work I need to do for an old project, and need to set up a vaguely matching vbox machine
<hello-everybody> ?
<djasjdsa> ./ join ubuntulinux
<maxime> Does anybody know how to force the users of a network to pass threw a proxy using ntlm without configuring each browner ? Anybody ?
<acicula> jbendotnet, isnt 4 eol?
<jbendotnet> yeah
<hello-everybody> browner?
<gartral> acicula: then why does ubuntu do it by default.. aint that flooding the hdd with extra copies of mail? i mean, if it were just the envelope info... ok.. and this isnt my desktop, it's my workstation, BIG difference there
<jbendotnet> acicula: but, stuill
<maxime> browser sorry
<maxime> :)
<jbendotnet> acicula: until this project is refreshed properly, it'll be hosted on some crap shared hosting which is php4!±
<Jacruth> Doeus anyone know any program to manage the Exchange Market?
<hello-everybody> maxime, see pm
<acicula> gardar, i dont see the significant difference in attack surface on a desktop or a workspace, but no i would not opt to duplicate the content of messages in /var/log/messages
<acicula> s/gardar/gatrail
<jbendotnet> looks like dapper 6.06 is php4
<TheGrammarFreak> Jacruth, look in the repos
<maxime> hello-everybody, I'll search that thx
<gartral> acicula: you're comp is set up to... and workstations are a halfbreed server/desktop meant for development and production purposes
<Jacruth> TheGrammarFreak, i did.
<ActionParsnip> maxime: you could ssh and put the http / ftp proxy address in /etc/environment
<hello-everybody> ok
<TheGrammarFreak> Jacruth, and? What did you find?
<Jacruth> nothing
<maxime> ActionParsnip, The problem is that the Users are under Windows (NT,XP)
<Jacruth> there is not anything related to exchange market
<Jacruth> or something like that
<ActionParsnip> maxime: then ask in ##windows you can set it with group policy
<gartral> jrib: well.. so far.. it looks like nvidia-drivers are too blame for my lack of loggage...
<acicula> gardar, its a computer with a GUI and a network connection and a user behind it, what it actually does or the Hp it has is not very relevant. Maybe postfix has an option on what is logged to /var/log/messages
<maxime> ActionParsnip, Oki thx
<hello-everybody> hack
<Jacruth> TheGrammarFreak, i tried with "broker", "broking", "charting" and something like that but there was not luck
<gartral> acicula: read https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/459730 last comment. YOUR computer, EVERYONE'S here running lucid, if has webmail setup, is set to dupe all messages to /var/log/messages
<TheGrammarFreak> Jacruth, I don't know then. I did a quick google to, but didn't find much. I was actually expecting there to be loads, it's weird. Do you have software for it on Windows or Mac?
<gartral> acicula: and stop posting at gardar
<Jacruth> I have Personal Broker, but I don't want to emulate it with wine
<Dr4g> Am i able to extend the allocated space set for my WUBI installation ? I only have 2GB left but i have lots left on /host (the controlling windows parition)
<Dr4g> -
<Jacruth> nor Wine not VirtualBox
<wilsche> D
<Jacruth> it's extremelly sucking
<gartral> acicula: trick; you can type gar <TAB><TAB> and get my name
<wilsche> Hallo?
<acicula> gartral, im aware of how my irc client works. and yeah i agree with that assesment, logging the full content should not be the default
<nerdy_kid> hey where are the file templates stored? in GNOME it is ~/Templates, what about kde? (i know this is a kubuntu question but #kubuntu and #kde are quiet :( )
<TheGrammarFreak> Jacruth, Hmm, well I still can't find much. Have you posted in the ubuntu forums? You way well have to resort to Wine if we can't find anything. That or you code it yourself. :D
<airtonix> nerdy_kid, correct
<airtonix> nerdy_kid, although when you talk about Templates are you referring to more than just the right click menu nautilus provides ?
<Jacruth> TheGrammarFreak, I can't believe it. Do the Linux users invest in the stock exchange or they are poor?
<Jacruth> xd
<gartral> jrib: could this be related to my inability too switch users on my computers? when i select the option, my screen just locks, and when i come back, i get "Unable to start new display  The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files"
<ActionParsnip> Jacruth: maybe there is an equivelnt open solution
<airtonix> !ot | Jacruth
<ubottu> Jacruth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acicula> gartral, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/581360
<t0rc> Jacruth: might try looking on http://alternativeto.net/
<nerdy_kid> airtonix im using kubuntu, so i was asking where kde stores the templates, just the right click ones :)
<ActionParsnip> Jacruth: actually, yes I do
<Jacruth> I will se alternativeto :-O
<TheGrammarFreak> Jacruth, It suprises me too. I honestly thought there would be something. I'm poor and I use linux. :D
<TheGrammarFreak> I've looked on alternativeto.net, didn;t find much
<airtonix> nerdy_kid, im not to sure, but my advice would be to start looking at the  ~/.local/ folder
<codename_nos1> 61% [39 libflite1 1,162B/7,274kB 0%]          3,516B/s 2h 12min 30s?????
<nerdy_kid> airtonix ok thanks :)
<codename_nos1> i m using main server
<airtonix> Jacruth, what are you looking for ?
<Jacruth> im looking for some stock exchange manager
<Lartza_> How do you remove wubi install? My friend has two grubs now, onw for xubuntu he installed to another partition (on hd0) and another grub on /dev/sda2 from wubi
<ActionParsnip> codename_nos1: maybe its under heavy load, try a different server maybe
<airtonix> Lartza_, i believe you remove it the same way you remove any piece of windows software
<codename_nos1> ActionParsnip i tried "select best server option" and still a minimal diff
<HugoDaniel> does ubuntu 10.04 supports zfs ?
<compaq> anyone every try the librfxswf-dev?  I installed it, and I was expected to have these swf tool available to me, such as as3compile, but I don't
<airtonix> Lartza_, (since thats how its installed)
<jrib> gartral: don't know.  I don't have /dev/xconsole either and I use nvidia drivers, yet I have logs.  My initial guess is that it's something you installed, but you should rule out this /dev/xconsole possibility first
<ActionParsnip> codename_nos1: well in this case its selected a slower one, why not manually choose one to see if its better
<bartolomax> hi all!! anyone able to help with a nvidia problem...
<hamo> i installed /boot on separate partition, now i can't find menu.lst, how can i edit bootloader now?
<codename_nos1> k i m trin'...
<jrib> !grub2 | hamo
<ubottu> hamo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<airtonix> !details | bartolomax
<ubottu> bartolomax: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Lartza_> airtonix, He did, now on boot he gets the grub with Xubuntu and WIndows XP, then choosing windows xp gets him grub with Windows and ubuntu
<Lartza_> Second being the wubi one
<TheGrammarFreak> In windows go to add/remove, and uninstall xubuntu from there?
<bartolomax> nvidia card is not detected when hardware drivers looks for drivers
<Lartza_> TheGrammarFreak: ...
<compaq> !rfxswf
<gartral> jrib: if it's something i installed, i should have logs from when i set up ubuntu.. on at LEAST one computer, but all three never logged from first boot it looks like
<codename_nos1> ActionParsnip: which one is batter ftp or mirror or ??
<Lartza_> He did uninstall wubi, installed xubuntu to dual-boot, another partition
<ActionParsnip> bartolomax: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<jrib> gartral: that's a good point
<TheGrammarFreak> Lartza_, what?
<Lartza_> But has extra grub on /dev/sda2
<ActionParsnip> codename_nos1: eithr is fine, there is an option incase proxies or security is used
<Lartza_> Boot from grub gets him to anotehr grub
<Lartza_> and from there to windows
<jrib> gartral: I thought it may have been a faulty install disk too, but you said you upgraded one of the systems
<TheGrammarFreak> Wubi doesn;t install grub
<gartral> jrib: nvidia gtx 275 is the card i have, could that be a factor?
<codename_nos1> ActionParsnip: where ??
<ActionParsnip> codename_nos1: where what?
<codename_nos1> where is the option ?
<jrib> gartral: I don't know, I doubt it
<wilsche> :-)
<ActionParsnip> codename_nos1: its in the optio in the software sources app
<ActionParsnip> bartolomax: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa;  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185     works on my 6150 onboard :)
<ActionParsnip> gartral: see ^
<gartral> jrib: yes, and special circumstances had me download and burn a fresh iso for both my workstation (x64) and HTPC (x32) and the netbook remix wich was installed too my netbook from iso-on-flash-drive.. each a seperate buld with exactly the same problem, (which reminds me, the netbook, being intel graphics, kicked my theory that it's nvidia-related out the door)
<mkjackson> hey folks, can anyone tell me how to find out what driver I'm using for my audio card?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: COMPLETLY different problem, my 3d accel works great
<ActionParsnip> mkjackson: sudo lshw -C sound | grep driver
<bartolomax> ok
<mkjackson> I wish there was a "Device Manager" equivalent in ubuntu (is there?)
<jrib> mkjackson: why?
<TheGrammarFreak> mkjackson, I second that
<codename_nos1> ActionParsnip: in software source we useally have only 5 options : Statistics, Authenticaiton ,Updates, software( othere and ubuntu ),
<mkjackson> jrib: just so that I can easily see what devices have been detected and how they're configured
<mkjackson> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<codename_nos1> ActionParsnip: so how to increase proxies n securities ?
<Dr_Willis> You want to use more proxys ?
<LjL> codename_nos1: ... what?
<ActionParsnip> codename_nos1: under the Ubuntu Software tab (first tab) there is a dropdown named "Download from"  click that and choose a different server
<LjL> codename_nos1: GPG keys is what give you security.
<airtonix> Lartza_, ok i see.. did he install xubuntu before or after removing wubi ?
<ActionParsnip> codename_nos1: increase proxies?
<Lartza_> airtonix: I found manual uninstall of wubi on wiki, it should work
<airtonix> mkjackson, as in a tree navigation of devices which lets you modify properties ?
<codename_nos1> ActionParsnip: thats what i did earlier ! and you told me to increase proxies and securities by an option !! lol
<codename_nos1> think i missunderstood !!
<airtonix> Lartza_, good luck, wubi is a curse that needs to be purged
<ActionParsnip> codename_nos1: i didn't. I said there are options between ftp and http due to some users using proxies
<jrib> mkjackson: well lshw will list your devices.  Nothing configuration-wise though
<mkjackson> airtonix: yeah, that sounds like it but I'm starting to think that maybe lshw is the answer (checking out the x11 mode now)
<gartral> jrib: see my post to you?
<codename_nos1> ActionParsnip: k.
<airtonix> mkjackson, indeed. closest you'll get is a gtk version of lshw
<jrib> gartral: yes, I agree with you
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen some other tools out that show lots of hardware info in a niecer gui. but i cant even rember their names.
<codename_nos1> ActionParsnip: i did it already .. but still no luck. been there for 2hr -- only 76mb
<jrib> Dr_Willis: lshw-gtk is probably one
<ActionParsnip> codename_nos1: maybe your provider is having issues
<Tom^> any one knows what the version of catalyst on the ubuntu repo is?
<ActionParsnip> codename_nos1: if you use a router, try turning it off for 10 mins, this will give you a fresh connection on powerup
<codename_nos1> the torrents are workin just fine !!! they show me 50kbs speed
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  yea - they were on some linux-rescue type cd's i recall.
<codename_nos1> and i pused 'em
<ActionParsnip> codename_nos1: not sure then
<gartral> jrib: i think.. in fact im sure.. that this is the first major consistency with ubuntu for me across archetectures.. all my computers, despite different hardware, installation methods, and builds of ubuntu, have exactly the same problem.
<ActionParsnip> codename_nos1: maybe they are being updated which will use speed too
<codename_nos1> ActionParsnip: yeah ! i guess .. the apt shows only 5kbps !! sucks
<hello-everybody> is it possible sitting email with google smtp port?
<ActionParsnip> codename_nos1: could ask in #motu
<codename_nos1> ActionParsnip: what is that ?
<ActionParsnip> !motu | codename_nos1
<ubottu> codename_nos1: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<hello-everybody> #coder
<codename_nos1> ActionParsnip: and i m sure the torrent clients are terminated !
<hello-everybody> *sorry
<airtonix> mkjackson, try gnome-device-manager
<janjiss> Hi, has anyyone experience with Windows to Ubuntu printing?
<codename_nos1> ubottu going there !!  # motu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mkjackson> airtonix: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> janjiss: share the printer using samba and it will be accessible from windows easily
<airtonix> mkjackson, just be aware it uses hal (which is apparently being phased out )
<maxime> ##windows
<TheGrammarFreak> LjL, the image seems to have written successfully. I'll have to wait a while to see if I can boot from it
<maxime> Oups
<llutz> janjiss: win can print to cups directly, just make your cups-printers accessible from LAN
<gartral> janjiss: you need wincups
<mkjackson> airtonix: then it won't work for me cause I'm using Lucid which has already done away with the HAL (from what I know)
<janjiss> gartral Where can i get it?
<airtonix> mkjackson, not really.
<airtonix> mkjackson, i also am using lucid and i just installed it
<mkjackson> airtonix: that's strange then, I thought the HAL was gone in 10.4?
<gartral> janjiss: http://jacksonengineering.net/proj_cups.php?lang=de
<airtonix> mkjackson, so they say, but "they" can't be trusted...
 * airtonix dispatches a team of highly trained monkeys
<nerdy_kid> anyone know where the file templates in kubuntu are stored?
<xyz> yat/join #matlab
<xyz> sorry
<jungli> y0000000000000000000000000000000000
 * gartral steals airtonix's team of monkeys to work on his own 3 comps
<janjiss> gartral: Thanks, I tried this one. On ubuntu machiene i recieve print jobs, but nothing prints out. If i print from other Ubuntu machine, everything works fine
<gartral> janjiss: im willing to be the next line of text your windows box still has the printer driver for windows installed.. dont it?
<codename_nos1> how come i m the only one in the #motu
<jrib> codename_nos1: because you probably want #ubuntu-motu
<codename_nos1> jrib: thanx @ got it
<codename_nos1> lol
<janjiss> gartral: Of curse, I installed it from hp's home page.
<gartral> janjiss: theres your problem.
<codename_nos1> ActionParsnip: got it workin ! choose the us server !! and bango 11
<gartral> janjiss: you need cups on your windows box, and a working driver on your ubuntu print server. remove the hp driver from the windows desktop and resetup the shared printer
<gartral> jrib: im completly at a loss.. think i should go to motu? ;p
<jake__> ok I can't get a usb of ubuntu to boot up - how do i do it? it is giving me a headache! I have tried following online guides but they all don't work - my computer can boot from usb because it has worked with fedora
<jrib> gartral: aren't you working on getting rid of the xconsole message to see if it's related to your issue?  I thought the bug report had comments about it
<llutz> janjiss what device have you configured WIN-side? should be http://cupshost:631/printers/<PrinterName>
<arcnewuss> how do i know i im using pulseaudio or alsa
<jrib> arcnewuss: you're using pulseaudio
<llutz> gartral: no need to have cups on windows since XP
<arcnewuss> how do i know that jrib
<jrib> arcnewuss: because pulseaudio is installed by default
<llutz> gartral: windows supports ipp-protocol
<raaf> hello - i am going to buy printer - is there some database hardware working on/with ubuntu/debian?
<jrib> !printer | raaf
<ubottu> raaf: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<raaf> jrib: thank YOU :)
<gartral> jrib.. i cant get any useful info out of rsyslogd.. all i get is that error.. and i've been up for hours.. i forgot why i initially came back in here
<jrib> gartral: did you see what I just said?
<arcnewuss> isnt there another way then jrib method to verify which alsa or pulseaudio is up
<Izinucs> I've got two hardware drivers availble to activate for my nvidia card.. one is the 173 driver .. the other has no reference.. how do I find out what it is?
<gartral> llutz: and ubuntu's cups's ippd is broken, only cups>cups is working for hp...
<jrib> arcnewuss: you can check that pulseaudio running I guess...
<elsa> I'm trying to add a printer via samba in Ubuntu 10.04, but I get an error saying "samba is not trusted" and that I should add it to my firewall, so I went to gufw and selected samba and add rule, but it still doesn't work, should I enter some ports manually?
<gartral> jrib: no, my brain skipped the second line, sorry
<arcnewuss> i only know top would it show up there
<Dantix> morning everybody, I need to download the iso from 8.04 version, if possible the netbook edition, is possible? where could I find it?
<jrib> arcnewuss: ps -ef | grep pulse
<jrib> Dantix: releases.ubuntu.com probably
<Dantix> jrib: I'll check that, thanks
<jrib> Dantix: and see https://edge.launchpad.net/netbook-remix/ I guess
<arcnewuss> thx
<janjiss> gartral: Thanks, I try that out :)
<Dantix> jrib: releases.ubuntu.com has it! thanks a lot
<killown> i can't uninstall 'gosa' it give me a E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<killown> anyone help me?
<gartral> jrib: i see a bunch of back and forth about "do this", "no.. that's not the right approach", "do this then", "no", "this", "no" but no real solution
<wutang> I have a windows 7 host system with the latest vmware.  Inside vmware I have ubuntu 10.04.  If I make the network connection NATd to the host, everything works fine, but if I bridge the connection then DNS will not work... does anyone have any ideas?
<jrib> gartral: that's ok, you're just troubleshooting
<naples> can you share files between two ubuntu installs in a dual boot configuration?
<Izinucs> wutang: strange behavoir.. sounds like a vmware question as it controls the network for the vm
<sixsicsix> hi everyone.  i'm pretty new to this, but i need a bit of help.  i'm bulding an ubunt server in which i'm going to kickstart some clients and auto install.   So far i've built my server, i've built a local mirror using apt-mirror,  i've got DHCP , TFTP, Apache, and DNS installed.     I downloaded the netboot.gz file for my PXE from the LUCID release.    When my client boots up it's failing to ge the files... the reason is the path it's trying to go to does 
<gorski> Lucid won't boot x session, and it hangs sometimes, and on recovery mode also, help!!!
<sixsicsix> if i simply add the debian-installer directory and move my stuff in, it finds the files, but the fails because the MD5 does not match
<Rocafort8> Anyone knows how to mount a partition at the Ubuntu startup
<wutang> Izinucs: well when i try nslookup, it says there are no DNS servers, but I have some listed in /etc/resolv.conf...any other place I should put the DNS servers?
<gartral> jrib: but theres no solution!
<sixsicsix> i built the boot stuff from the lucid netboot, and built my mirror from the lucid archive.  i dont understand why it's adding in this debian-installer into it's file get path
<llutz> Rocafort8: add it to /etc/fstab
<killown> i can't uninstall 'gosa' it give me a E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<killown> anyone help me?
<marienz> killown: pastebin more context please
<marienz> killown: that is: the actual error message is probably higher up.
<Izinucs> wutang: nope.. but you're looking on the ubuntu system and it sounds like the issue is actually with what vmware is doing on the windows side..
<arcnewuss> can i force an application to use alsa
<wutang> Izinucs: just not entirely convinced vmware is doing anything when i can netcat to a remote ip and ping a remote ip, and just dns doesn't work in bridged...i'll ask around in vmware, thanks
<gorski> Lucid won't boot x session, and it hangs sometimes on recovery mode, help.
<elsa> I'm trying to add a printer via samba in Ubuntu 10.04, but I get an error saying "samba is not trusted" and that I should add it to my firewall, so I went to gufw and selected samba and add rule, but it still doesn't work, should I enter some ports manually?
<Izinucs> wutang: have you given virtualbox a try yet?
<Rocafort8> llutz: Thanks
<wutang> Izinucs: no, maybe I should
<wutang> thanks for your help
<gartral> jrib: intresting.. my magicjack hangs x on boot..
<gartral> or, rather, gdm
<gartral> jrib: i'll brb
<Izinucs> wutang: sure..  I switched to vbox after 2 years of vmware.. never looked back.. of course if you're paying for commercial versions of vmware and are running blades then vbox get's a bit out classed.. but it's catching up.
<Cube``> OK THIS is getting me mad. at home, i got my wlan network, but lots of neighbours got them too. ubuntu got the pw saved for mine, but keeps on trying to connect to other ones :S
<Dr_Willis> gardar:  ive heard of others with Magjcjack goofing up linux on boot issues also.
<Dr_Willis> oops he left. :) sorry wrong nick :)
<Cube``> gosh
<Cube``> i'm keeping myself from cursing in this channel
<Cube``> but this bugs me for moneth
<Cube``> *months
<Dr_Willis> I dont have similer issues Cube``  so cant really help. It connects to my home and thats it.
<dlublink> My mother-in-law just called, she tried to upgrade her computer from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS, but it failed. Now it is giving tons of errors. What should I do ? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ? sudo apt-get -f install ?
<StrongOrder_> Any of you guys, use Inkscape? I need some help
<Cube``> strongOrder: i do
<marienz> Cube``: networkmanager?
<Cube``> marienz: yeah
<Cube``> StrongOrder: but why not try inkscape chan_
<marienz> Cube``: I'm not on my laptop right now, but there's a checkbox that tells it to auto-connect or not
<Cube``> marienz: aaah
<StrongOrder_> Cube``, I am having an output that differs from my svg file. http://drop.io/strongorder See the tail of the letter P
<marienz> Cube``: right-click networkmanager applet -> edit connections -> wireless -> yours -> edit
<StrongOrder_> Cube``, what could be the problem, I ended up taking a screenshot to create a png version
<ubuntu> hi
<mahershalal> Hi there. For a bug work around I have to edit the section "Device" in xorg.conf. The example I'm following has the following lines: Identifier "Device0" / Driver "Radeon" / etc. How do I find out which "Identifier" my graphics card is? Thanks.
<noecc> Is it possible to have aliases when sudo su -s /bin/sh otheruser?
<janjiss> llutz: You know what helped me? Windows generic driver :D
<marienz> Cube``: also, if your router is "hiding" its name (I forgot what that's actually called) that'll stop it from autoconnecting. Confirm your own wlan is visible before you connect to it, and mess with your router if it isn't.
<airtonix> StrongOrder, i assume this isn't what you normally do to acquire a png of your vectors ?>
<ubuntu> I Love as
<StrongOrder_> airtonix, well, I just installed inkscape, and that is my first try :)
<Cube``> hmm i got this HUUUUGE list of wlan i have ever connected to
<ubuntu> why???
<Cube``> how can i delete everythin?
<StrongOrder_> airtonix, I guess, bad luck :)
<AndyGraybeal> is there a good explanation as to why the window pane control buttons moved from the right to the left?
<AndyGraybeal> something my users will understand?
<airtonix> StrongOrder, did you try the normal method of exporting a bitmap ?
<marienz> Cube``: there's a "delete" button, and the list might allow you to ctrl+click or shift+click to select more than one entry.
<airtonix> AndyGraybeal, experimentation on lab rats ?
<gorski> Lucid won't boot x session, and it hangs sometimes on recovery mode, help.
<ubuntu> I AM
<marienz> Cube``: I'm not on my laptop, so that list is empty here.
<AndyGraybeal> airtonix:  :)
<ubuntu> dobra
<ubuntu> ja
<ezra-s> Friendly suggestion for the Ubuntu Website.. it would be nice of all *.ubuntu.com sites which are as useful as packages.ubuntu.com be included directly in the frontpage in the footer of the web page.
<ubuntu>  ja
<StrongOrder_> airtonix, yes, I did export selection, export page and drawing, all of them give me distorted letter P without a tail
<ubuntu> robie
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marienz> AndyGraybeal: I think there's a blog post explaining it, let me have a quick look
<Soyo> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Cube``> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubuntu> Pl
<ubuntu> tak
<ubuntu> aha
<ubuntu> okeja
<ubuntu> nara
<Soyo> nara
<Cube``> nara
<mahershalal> I need to know how to find out which Identifier/Device my graphics card is, in order to add some lines to xorg.conf. Please help, thanks.
<StrongOrder_> Cube``, inkscape channel is asleep :)
<marienz> AndyGraybeal: http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281 is one, but there may be a better one.
<marienz> AndyGraybeal: they're a bit hard to search for, google mainly finds people complaining or providing instructions for switching it back.
<Cube``> aah haha ok StrongOrder
<nmvictor> Sometimes my  screen would just switch off for no apparent reason, I have read in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver at some section that this cuold be due to Horizonatal and vertiical sync, I am karmic in iBook/800 g4, the screen is probably 12 " inch, i dont know what would be the appropriate Horizsync and vertsync for his, my xorg.conf is  at http://pastebin.com/erHh7LC4 , thanks in advance
<chang> hi guys
<mahershalal> What do you do when nobody answers your questions in this room? Come back later?
<chang> i will keep silent
<chang> or change another channel
<TheGrammarFreak> Or just keep pestering. :D
<codename_nos1> mahershalal ? what is it ?
<nmvictor> mahershalal: i was wondering too, i will just wonder till someone answers
<codename_nos1> lol
<TheGrammarFreak> Win
<mahershalal> I need to know how to find out which Identifier/Device my graphics card is, in order to add some lines to xorg.conf.
<nmvictor> Sometimes my  screen would just switch off for no apparent reason, I have read in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver at some section that this cuold be due to Horizonatal and vertiical sync, I am karmic in iBook/800 g4, the screen is probably 12 " inch, i dont know what would be the appropriate Horizsync and vertsync for his, my xorg.conf is  at http://pastebin.com/erHh7LC4 , thanks in advance
<codename_nos1> nmvictor: dont flood !
<mahershalal> The example I
<arcnewuss> i did apt-get remove pulseaudio and now i have no sound
<mahershalal> (sorry) The example I'm following uses these lines: Section "Device" / Identifier "radeon" / Option "enablePageFlip" "off" / EndSection
<nmvictor> codename_nos1: its coz no one is answering, or what do you mean?
<mahershalal> The important part is of course 'EnablePageFlip Off, but I need to know which parameters to use for the other lines, Identifier and Driver. How do I find this?
<nmvictor> could anyone please help, ok how do i determin the appropriate Horizontal and vertical sync plus the refresh rate of my 12 " inch screen on my iBook/800 g4?
<nmvictor> mahershalal: driver the diverr thet you are using for the card, mostly ati, radeon or some propiertery fg...something
<codename_nos1> mahershalal: what is your problem ? sorry i was late
<mahershalal> nmvictor: ATI radeon. But am if I use Device0 I get errors after restart. I think I need to use another paramter for that one.
<corpse> Does anyone run glest at all?
<dr_benway> hey all, /lib/init/readlink is borked on my machine - any ideas on how to clean up this: http://bpaste.net/raw/6493/
<mahershalal> codename_nos1: I need to add some lines to xorg.conf, but I need to know which parameters to use.
<mahershalal> Here's the matter at launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/stellarium/+bug/571396
<Pici> mahershalal: I'd start by looking into your xorg log to see what it calls your graphics card.
<mahershalal> Pici: is there a xorg log in lucid? Since there's no xorg.conf...
<docmur> so I installed Google earth and when I run it, it crashes X and gdm restarts
<docmur> I can't find any log file
<Pici> mahershalal: in /var/log/
<Reallycool> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<docmur> I've tried both version 4.2 and 5
<docmur> anyone have an idea why
<mahershalal> Pici: thanks!
<grirgz> hi
<Oer> docmur disable desktop effects for google earth.
<Soyo> docmur | Not the log file for Google Earth, the log file for GDM
<IdleOne> morning
<m3wt> Hi all. I am using 10.04 and if I experiance a power outage, any file I have opened will be nulled (file size 0 bytes). I'm assuming its a filesystem error, I'm running Ext4. Is anyone else having these issues?
<mahershalal> Pici: Xorg.3.log says: 'No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section". Using the first device section listed: "Device0"'
<furythor> Is Nvidia server settings showing always correct information, wondering because it shows that my graphics card is running on "medium" performance settings, even during playing
<grirgz> i have a problem with apt, i'm using ubuntu 9.10, apt tell me to augment the cache size, i've done that in a file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/02limit.local but apt doesnt read this file, how can i tell it to read this file ?
<mahershalal> But if I use Identifier "Device0" / Driver 'radeon' in xorg.conf, Lucid restarts in low graphical mode.
<juris> j #xubuntu
<juris> ops
<Pici> mahershalal: What video card do you have?
<mahershalal> Pici: Radeon HD 4200
<TheGrammarFreak> I'm using Docky, and it keeps randomly quitting. any idea why? Ubuntu lucid btw
<tux_> hi
<Izinucs> System>Preferences has iBus listed.. what is it?  It's not "on" by default.
<tux_> where i get ubuntu stikers ............ i luv these stikers
<TheGrammarFreak> the canonical store, tux_?
<h00ked_ntb> finaly, I've a new router, Cyrix III 500MHz, 256MB ram & 13GB hdd, look on my baby :) http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/1835/routerb.jpg
<IdleOne> Can someone please tell me what the Score at the bottom of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/436146/ means ?
<Ghid0rah> Hello, does anyone know how to edit the default theme for all users in Ubuntu 10.04?
<docmur> crap I wasn't paying attention
<docmur> did anyone have an answer
<jrib> IdleOne: I doubt it!
<IdleOne> jrib: lol, that is what I thought
<IdleOne> jrib: any idea where/who could ask about it?
<jrib> IdleOne: aptitude source
<IdleOne> jrib: sorry?
<rocket16> Ghid0rah: : You need to make a Shell script, then it might work.
<jrib> IdleOne: you could read aptitude's source
<Ghid0rah> so if I want to add an applet to the panel for all users I need to create a shell script?
<IdleOne> jrib: ahh ok. well in that case....
<jrib> IdleOne: basically aptitude compares possible solutions to dependency issues using these scores
<igor_> olá alguém pode me ajudar?
<jrib> !pt | igor_
<IdleOne> jrib: what I really want to know is what is a "good" score
<ubottu> igor_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mahershalal> If anyone is still thinking about my problem (which I doubt but that's ok): I think I've found the answer.
<oal> Is there a file with logs from notification popups?
<jrib> IdleOne: it doesn't matter, it's just a way to compare possible actions
<drobiazgowy> Hello
<jrib> IdleOne: there is no "good" or "bad", just "better" or "worse"
<drobiazgowy> What do you think about remastersys?
<IdleOne> jrib: so in that case going with the default action is best
<jrib> IdleOne: well read it and make sure aptitude's opinion corresponds to yours
<IdleOne> jrib: right now I am on pre-alpha. I think I will go with aptitudes opinion
<jrib> IdleOne: you're on maverick?
<IdleOne> yes
<jrib> IdleOne: yeah, you should definitely be reading closely then...
<Soyo> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<IdleOne> jrib: but this score thing has been bothering me for 3-4 years now
<TheGrammarFreak> IdleOne, why?
<Izinucs> jrib: IdleOne lives on the edge with his computer .. but I'll bet he drives a volvo :)
<dlublink> ok, it says that I must reinstall flashplugin-nonfree before removing it, but when I try and install it it says it's trying to remove it. HELP!
<IdleOne> Izinucs: actually I take the bus right now. my car is dead
<mootsoo> test...first time in IRC
<IdleOne> mootsoo: pass and welcome
<mootsoo> thank you IdleOne
<mootsoo> pass?
<uhok> Anyone use irclog2html?
<IdleOne> dlublink: to reinstall it will remove first
<uhok> You passed mootsoo
<IdleOne> mootsoo: you said test :)
<jrib> uhok: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<mootsoo> aan ok ok
<mootsoo> hehe
<Soyo>  sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<uhok> I'm trying to get irclog2html to work, I can run the script, I'm just trying to have it work with xchat logs.
<Soyo> 14 May 17:05:22 ntpdate[13325]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<m3wt> Hi all. I am using 10.04 and if I experiance a power outage, any file I have opened will be nulled (file size 0 bytes). I'm assuming its a filesystem error, I'm running Ext4. Is anyone else having these issues?
<Pici> mahershalal: I'm looking into what video cards the 'radeon' driver supports, and I'm not sure that it fully supports cards on the r600 chipset.  I'm not sure if the suggested fix is appropriate for you.
<jrib> uhok: still not a question...
<Axz> Good evening, is there any VPN services /software for LInux/Ubuntu
<uhok> Wow jrib, guess you're full of yourself. :)
 * uhok puts on dumb mode.
<Izinucs> m3wt: nope.. not here.. but I have no power outages.
<Murdoch5> I kinda screwed up on my ubuntu server install and gave my self a useless french keyboard layout, how on earth do i get it into useable US
<uhok> DUH, how do I make irclog2html work with XCHAT?
<Murdoch5> I only have the command line
<n3b> can anybody help me? got wifi issues... I´m using a eeepc 1000H (the old one) and ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix
<jrib> ...
<Murdoch5> n3b, wifi is the one thing no Linux distro does well lol
<Murdoch5> but whats the problem?
<n3b> i´m a total noob...
<n3b> no connection
<Murdoch5> alright
<ubuntu> blum
<Murdoch5> do you know if the wifi hardware got picked up?
<n3b> and it ask´s for the wpa2 pw every min
<Murdoch5> okay
<Murdoch5> thats good
<Murdoch5> so we know the interface got picked up
<n3b> k
<mootsoo> i have some question: in my ubuntu sun-java6-doc file is not installing. occurs some error. i've searched and tried to fix, but it's still not working
<Murdoch5> do you have the wireless settings wrong?
<tzanger> hmm
<n3b> dont think so
<mootsoo> some one has any idea about that?
<tzanger> my 1yo has managed to activate some kind of superzoom on my system.
<Gosho> ./ j linuxhelper
<tzanger> the montiro is still at its correct resolution so it's not the normal x11 mode switch
<Izinucs> n3b: that's network-manager.. if you can and want to.. try installing Wicd for your wireless control.. it will uninstall network-manager.
<Gosho> ./ join linuxhelper
<n3b> i tried it also with disabled wpa2,...
<tzanger> I imagine there's a hotkey to enable/disable it because he was playing with the keyboard when he did it
<tzanger> does anyone know how to deactivate it?
<n3b> ok
<tzanger> it's amusing but I'm trying to work :-)
<Soyo> lol aparently ntpdate must use -u... yet it is still shipped without that as default
<Gosho> ./ join linuxhelper
<Yoe> in hardy, are the files in /etc/rcS.d actually being executd at boot?
<Pici> Gosho: /join #channel
<Yoe> executed, even
<ZykoticK9> Beside ubuntu-desktop what is the name of any other META packages that get installed by default on Ubuntu (I'm looking if vim-tiny is installed by default in Lucid, any by what package)
<oal> Where can I find a log of notification popups?
<Vigo> Murdoch5: 10.04 Server?
<llutz> ZykoticK9: aptitude why vim-iny
<llutz> ZykoticK9: aptitude why vim-tiny
<IdleOne> oal: /var/log maybe
<Soyo> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Pici> ZykoticK9: its part of the minimal task
<ZykoticK9> llutz, Pici thanks!
<a2p> jjghhhgyfhg
<n3b> i read a lot of driver issues, caused by double installed drivers!?
<a2p> ttrgfrtuy
<Pici> a2p: Please stop that.
<IdleOne> a2p: please stop that
<Gosho> ./ join #ubuntu-USA
<a2p> dffsfs
<bogeyd6> Im upgrading to 10.04 LTS Desktop and I am given a prompt to Configuring grub-pc. I have a checkbox for continue without installing or I can just press forward. Pressing forward does nothing.
<IdleOne> Gosho: type /join #ubuntu-us
<oal> IdleOne, can't find anything
<W3ird_N3rd> does nautilus have a logfile somewhere of what it did?
<Vigo> bogeyd6: Here:> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading and there are more!
<dlublink> ok, so after a badly botched upgrade to 10.04 ( from 8.04 ), I manually removed the problematic package from /var/lig/dpkg/status. After I did "apt-get upgrade", it says there are no packages to upgrade. So is it a bug, or was the installer actually at the end ?
<W3ird_N3rd> I just removed 2 files but one of them is still there, so nautilus must have figured it would be better to remove another file, I want to know which one
<tzanger> anyone? how to disable the accessibility zoom in ubuntu?
<RCSilva> Bom dia pessoal
<Izinucs> dlublink: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see if it picks up any additional packages.
<RCSilva> estou precisando de ajuda
<dlublink> Izinucs, did that too, no packages.
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<onetinsoldier> !es | RCSilva
<ubottu> RCSilva: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> !br | RCSilva
<ubottu> RCSilva: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<RCSilva> em portugues
<fuad> hi all..
<RCSilva> ???
<fuad> wanna ask something
<RCSilva> obrigado
<htsd> hi
<Vigo> tzanger: That should be in the Assistive Technologies widget.
<fuad> i installed lucid in my PC
<htsd> how can i add openoffice writer to desktop via shell command?
<fuad> but no xorg.conf on /etc/X11
<Izinucs> dlublink: sounds like you're good then.. I upgraded one system and had issues with the processor usage being stuck at 50+% and a memory leak in polkitd.. found out I needed to delete .pulseaudio to fix stuff.. weird.. each system has its quirks.
<fuad> so i cannot configure my xorg.conf
<fuad> any idea??
<tzanger> Vigo: hard to read it when I'm stuck in zoom mode
<jrib> fuad: you can create one if you want, but why do you think you need to?
<W3ird_N3rd> tzanger: http://newtoubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/12/04/zoom-in/ "First, make sure it is enabled by going to System> Preferences> Appearance> Visual Effects. Select Preferences and then enable Enhanced Zoom Desktop under the Accessibility category."
<BluesKaj> fuad, which graphics card?
<tzanger> I did manage to create a keyboard shortcut for zoom but that doesn't seem to be it
<htsd> how can i add openoffice writer to desktop via shell command?
<dlublink> Izinucs, ok. So I will assume everything is fine, at any rate, my mo-in-law only lives like 3 km away, so if worse comes to worse, I'll go see her
<helo> highest fresh lucid install uptime?
<jrib> !apt | htsd
<ubottu> htsd: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Vigo> tzanger: System>Preferences>Assistive Technologies. link yo follow....
<Vigo> *to
<IdleOne> !polls | helo
<ubottu> helo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Izinucs> dlublink: setup ssh so you can do things remotely
<tzanger> W3ird_N3rd: visual effects doesn't have a preferences, just 3 options, none, normal, extra
<helo> i choose your mom based on the features i require
<noecc> Murdoch5: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<IdleOne> !guidelines > helo
<ubottu> helo, please see my private message
<iflema> tzanger if I hold the winblos key and scroll the mouse my whole screen zooms.... is you zoom entire screen or small rectangle?
<dlublink> hmm, when I launch firefox it says "Firefox can not find the file at jar:///usr/share/mozilla/extensions/{crazy code}/ubufox@ubuntu.com/chrome/ubufox.jar!/content/startpage.html
<htsd> ubottu: it is installed
<htsd> jrib: it is installed
<jrib> htsd: ubottu is a bot.  What do you mean "it is installed"?  What is installed?
<tzanger> iflema: that's what it was!
<htsd> jrib: i have open offic installed, yet
<tzanger> iflema: thank you thank you thank you
<tzanger> I had no idea that was even possible
<Izinucs> dlublink: change your home page.. it's looking for the default
<jrib> htsd: ok, well isn't that what you wanted?
 * helo offers his condolences for the utter death of fun
<tzanger> I also have no idea how the hell he managed to do that ;-)
<Vigo> tzanger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1172386
<htsd> jrib: and its work. How can i create a link on desktop witch start OOW
<dlublink> Izinucs, must be left over from 8.04lts
<iflema> tzanger what you where scrolling and ya little one wacked the winblows key
<jrib> htsd: oh, you want a launcher on the desktop as opposed to one in the menu?
<pixie79> when writing debconf files is there a way to automatically remove all template questions and answers from the db for a package without having to specify each one?
<Vigo> iflema: Good call, Thank you.
<iflema> tzanger happens all the time ;)
<tzanger> iflema: perhaps, I was desperately trying to minimize the windows before he hit something critical :-)
<jrib> pixie79: try #ubuntu-motu probably
<pixie79> jrb ok thanks
<htsd> jrib: yes. i can drag and drop it to desktop from programms -> openoffice writer. but i would make it with the shell
<tzanger> thank you again, also Vigo  and W3ird_N3rd, I appreciate you taking the time to try to help me
<llutz> htsd: oowriter file.odt
<jrib> htsd: copy the .desktop file to your Desktop I suppose, or create one from scratch with your favorite text editor.  Or, just create a symlink to whatever the openoffice writer binary is
<Vigo> tzanger: You are most welcomed, thank me by helping others and posting fixes on the Forums.
<camcal> hi everyone, i have Ubuntu Server 9.04 and i'm using Firestarter to share the internet connection, the problem is that it seems to be that somehow the internet connection is being splitted and i can't get the full speed, anyone knows how can solve this ?
<seatownrocks> i used DeVeDe to make an iso from an mp4 source. when i went to burn the iso it asked me if i wanted to burn the iso or its contents i chose burn the iso which put the iso on my dvd as a data file but now i dont get the option to burn the contents... anyone know how to burn the iso so that it works in a stand alone dvd player?
<mickster04> camcal: its sharing te connection, not acting as a switch and i dont think that software can do that...
<seatownrocks> what program do you guys use to burn .iso files to dvd?
<camcal> mickster04: i don't know why but my server has a public ip and as far as i know, it has a dedicated connection of 900 KB/s, but when i start a download i can't get more than 70KB/s
<llutz> seatownrocks: growisofs
<hmw> how do i check out, how fast my RAM is being clocked currently?
<IdleOne> !burn | seatownrocks
<ubottu> seatownrocks: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Vigo> seatownrocks: I prefer K3B, but that is just a personal preference.
<jrib> seatownrocks: I like wodim...
<seatownrocks> !burn
<markl> is it possible in compiz to give each workspace a name - and have this name show up in the window selector that pops up when you use the keyboard shortcuts?
<Stranger> If I connect multiple device in one go...then all of them get recognized by udev parallely. Is there any way to make the recognization as serially ?
<seatownrocks> thx
<linux_student> please help ubuntu 9.10  blackscreen tty1 /tty6
<IdleOne> markl: using the workspace naming plugin. #compiz for more help
<hmw> how do i check out, how fast my RAM is being clocked currently?
<seatownrocks> yea, thats how i tried burning the first time...
<seatownrocks> it asked me if i wanted to burn the contents or as a file
<Kamaris> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to resolve audio issue where "sudo aplay" outputs audio but "aplay" does not? also, inside my gnome session, i don't actually see any sound cards listed, but again, in the same session 'sudo aplay' works
<seatownrocks> i didn't know any better so i had it burn as a file and to remember that decision
<mickster04> camcal: no idea
<Bombo> anyone please tell me what to typt into the 'Service:' field or where i can find documentation to this application?
<onetinsoldier> anybody know what this means? it's at the top of my rsyslog file. i know what HUP'd means, that's fine. but the "type 'lightweight'" part, huh? --> rsyslogd was HUPed, type 'lightweight'.
<seatownrocks> but now i need to the other option and dont know how to get it back?
<Bombo> anyone please tell me what to typt into the 'Service:' field or where i can find documentation to this application? this is the screenshot: http://www.imagebam.com/image/ee851f79963937
<seatownrocks> anyone know how to burn the iso contents and not as a file?
<Izinucs> seatownrocks: in windows or linux?
<seatownrocks> ubuntu
<llutz> seatownrocks: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=file.iso
<Anomie21> whats the best ubuntu antivirus
<jrib> Anomie21: you don't need one
<mickster04> !AV
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Izinucs> seatownrocks: what llutz says is good for cli burning .. if you want to do it with the gui then use brassero or k3b
<Soyo> invasion of bots
<mickster04> jrib: surely if you wree downloading files and passing them on you should do, you don't wanna spread viruss
<seatownrocks> trying to use brasero but when it burns the .iso it burns it as a data file on the disc so when you open the disc u see moviename.iso
<folex> hello, after run PulseAudio Device Chooser i have infinite noise when nothin is played, lsod /dev/snd/* is empty, it is not PulseAudio trouble, I hear noise after gdm start, and can`t disable it, volume level changing have no effect
<folex> lsof*
<Vigo> !multimedia | seantownrocks
<ubottu> seantownrocks: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vigo> seantownrocks: As I said, K3B seems to have that covered in a nice GUI interface. But there are many many ways of doing it.
<Izinucs> seatownrocks: on the opening screen of brasero the bottom option is burn image.. that's what you want ot use.. and iso is an "image" of a dick
<Izinucs> *disk
<seatownrocks> ok, thx vigo... i'll install k3b and see if that works
<Talu> Does anyone know how to make my 3G connection more stable? I currently have 10.04.
<amikrop> Hello, how can I run JVM source?
<amikrop> What do I need to install?
<uLinux> ! ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Dr_Willis> amikrop:  jvm source? You mean compile java code?
<folex> somebody know how to solve my trouble?
<Talu> Does anyone know how to make my 3G connection more stable? I currently have 10.04.
<amikrop> Dr_Willis: Actually, the IJVM microcode.
<clone4ubuntu> i asked question in ubuntu launchpad but somebody back is asking me solution rather than providing a solution
<uLinux> So... if I don't add PPAs my application will be outdated right..?
<Dr_Willis> amikrop:  no idea then.
<uLinux> *don't add
<mickster04> !patience | folex
<ubottu> folex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> clone4ubuntu:  so?
<Dr_Willis> clone4ubuntu:  perhaps someone will know an answer eventually.
<folex> hello, after run PulseAudio Device Chooser i have infinite noise when nothin is played, lsod /dev/snd/* is empty, it is not PulseAudio trouble, I hear noise after gdm start, and can`t disable it, volume level changing have no effect
<uLinux> if I don't add PPAs the applications will be outdated right?
<Dr_Willis> clone4ubuntu:  check the forums  and there may allredy be a similer problem with an answer
<clone4ubuntu> i want them to solve the issue on there own Dr_Willis
<folex> ubottu: ok. thx
<younas> Hey all
<onetinsoldier> hi
<younas> kind of proxy services
<younas> can one use to access blocked wesites
<younas> in ubuntu
<Oer> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> younas:  you could always try TOR, or some of  the free VPN services.
<uLinux> if I don't add PPAs the applications will be outdated right?
<htsd> on witch file i can find my networkname? /etc/hostname isnt it. it must be a file with the content    # hostnamee = blubb
<uLinux> until an ubuntu upgrade?
<htsd> and i must only delet the #
<onetinsoldier> uLinux: depends on how you look at it
<younas> dr_willis could you provide me a list of the free vpn services. Ive used hotspot sheild in windows. i dont know if it works with linux or if there are similar apps which work like it
<Dr_Willis> younas:  no i cant. Ive only used one.. and that was some months back
<uLinux> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu lucid main
<uLinux> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu lucid main
<younas> ok i will try TOR and see how that goes
<uLinux> can I add those ?
<younas> theyve banned facebook in my country
<Dr_Willis> younas:  i do recall some used their own vpn client. and others could use the network manager vpn config tool
<Izinucs> younas: what country
<uLinux> younas you can also use web proxies there are a lot...
<Vigo> How do I make a persistent or actual Install onto a USB? A personal one that I can also use to show others about Ubuntu and still maintain my /home and settings?
<Dr_Willis> They must know that Farmville is Evil!
<Dr_Willis> Vigo:  the usb-disk-creator tool in the admin menu can let you do that eaially
<younas> hahaha well not really it was a religious issue
 * Izinucs cringes at the Farmville reference..
<Dr_Willis> Vigo:  the pendrivelinux websote also has some tools to allow it.
<Vigo> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> Vigo:  you can also do a 'full/normal' install to a flash drive if you wanted to.
<Dr_Willis> Vigo:  you just have to watch out and tell the installer on step 7 to install the bootloader to the proper device
<iflema> Vigo point the installer to the thumbdrive and grub aswell
<Dr_Willis> Vigo:  but a full install can have some issues if moved around to other machines. depending on what you do with it
<Vigo> Dr_Willis: That is exactly what I want, and Thank you iflema.
<uLinux> can I add PPA from here http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/mozillateam-firefox-stable/
<ikonia> uLinux: I'ad advise you not to
<Dr_Willis> Vigo:  a usb-disk-creater install with a persistant save file. is a little more flexiable.
<Vigo> Dr_Willis: Is mainly for just demonstration purposes.
<junky[ins4n3]> any1 knows how to configure vpn using 9.10 ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> junky[ins4n3]:  the network manager tool has vpn settings I thought.
<uLinux> ikonia arent those PPA made my mozilla?
<junky[ins4n3]> let me check
<Dr_Willis> junky[ins4n3]:  edit connections -> vpn tab.
<iflema> Vigo livecds blowem away...... too easy......
<ikonia> uLinux: they are hosted in an unofficial repo - how do you know what they are done by
<uLinux> hmm
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  theres proberly a dozen different firefox ppa's out there for different variants/reasons.
<junky[ins4n3]> Dr_Willis: thanx a lot
<uLinux> I have 2 "installed (local or obsolete)" clamtk and libdvdcss2
<uLinux> how can I update this
<Dr_Willis> Vigo:  pendrive linux seems to have a new tool -> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Vigo> iflema: LiveCD onto USB? I also want to have my email and stuff, pictures of my boat and whatnot.
<falconic> Hey guys... I am coming from snow leopard world.. and really love installing packages from source and putting them into a custom location instead of "sudo"ing and putting into system folders
<Dr_Willis> Vigo:  you can have a live cd installed to a usb + a persistant home that saves your data. Yes.
<Dr_Willis> falconic:  dare we ask 'why' you love that?
<junky[ins4n3]> 1 more query : if i run apt-get install --no-download it asks me to download even if there are packages in /var/cache/apt/archives...... how do i solve it
<falconic> is there a package system like that for linux/ubuntu... something like mac ports or
<falconic> homebrew.
<jrib> falconic: let APT worry about where stuff goes, just tell it what you want
<Dr_Willis> falconic:  if compiling from source. you are basically bypassing the package system. Unless you use the tools to wrap it into a deb.
<falconic> jrib: I am actually working on a system such that I want to keep the root partition foot print as minimal as possible
<Dr_Willis> falconic:  if using source you would proberly want to make things install to /opt/ or /usr/local/
<jrib> falconic: why?
<falconic> and then install to  a custom partition/dorectory
<jungli> hey how can i copy my system files to virtual system :P
<ceaerrepe> join #Debian-es
<Vigo> Dr_Willis: I still use the USB creator in, oh wait, I do not see that...hrmmm
<falconic> jrib: Like I told u.. 1) Dont want to mess the system libaries etc.... 2) I want to install software to a second partition without putting anything on the root partition
<iflema> as you where Vigo.... have fun....... =)
<onetinsoldier> ceaerrepe: try /join #debian-es
<falconic> jrib, Dr_Willis: Is there anything on ubuntu which can help me do that ?
<jrib> falconic: APT doesn't "mess the system libraries"
<Dr_Willis> Vigo:  system -> admin -> startupdisk creator
<Vigo> iflema : Thank you
<jungli> hey how can i copy my system files to virtual system :P
<falconic> jrib: but it cant install to a custom path..
<Vigo> Dr_Willis: Thank you
<Dr_Willis> falconic:  you can put /opt/ on a 2nd partition or drive or nfs server or whever you wanted.
<jrib> falconic: this is the wrong philosophy, you should just use APT to install from trusted sources
<bullgard> [SeaMonkey 2.04] Ubuntu 10.04 does not provide 'man seamonkey'. Where can I find a current manpage for it?
<falconic> Dr_Willis: How can I tell apt to install everything to opt folder in the first place..
<jrib> falconic: you can't
<Dr_Willis> falconic:  via apt. not very easially.. via source.. very easially.
<arcnewuss> sudo apt-get install esound and the sound now works perfectly, analog, ac3 and dts, thanks a bunch
<Vigo> bullgard: Those docs are at MozDev and the SeaMonkey site.
<uLinux> isn't there OFFICIAL ppas?
<Dr_Willis> part of apt's feature is the ability to upgrade as needed.
<falconic> Dr_Willis: That is what I am asking :)
<olegign> how can i run blizzard games on ubuntu
<jrib> falconic: you'll just be making linux harder to use
<Dr_Willis> falconic:  you just said you wanted to use source.. you could recompile from source and build debs that then install to whever you want.
<Dr_Willis> !wine | olegign
<ubottu> olegign: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jrib> falconic: (with no real benefit)
<falconic> jrib: in my situation I see a benefit.. I only have 10 GB root partition on EC2
<hmw> what the heck? The RAM, I just bought has lifetime guarantee. But not in Germany, they only are allowed to have 10 years guarantee!?!?
<jrib> falconic: 10gb is plenty
<Dr_Willis> 10gb for / is rather large actually.
<falconic> now I want to install all the things on the new /opt folder which is mounted on a secondary drive.
<olegign> nice work on ubuntu its looks way batter then microsoft
<Dr_Willis> falconic:  you do realize you can move some dirs from / to  a second drive/partition and the system will still work?
<falconic> jrib: I have seen the benefits of this on my snow leopard systemn.. if I break somehting.. I just need to delete that folder and everything is back to normal.
<falconic> yes
<junky[ins4n3]> please could anyone answer this?
<falconic> but then is there a way I can tell a deb to be installed in a particular directory
<junky[ins4n3]> if i run apt-get install --no-download it asks me to download even if there are packages in /var/cache/apt/archives...... how do i solve it
<falconic> I think that shd do..
<bullgard> Vigo: Do you mean this site: http://www.seamonkey-project.org/doc/2.0/? There is none.
<jrib> falconic: apt makes it easy to remove packages, if you ever want to remove one for some reason
<bullgard> Vigo: What do you mean by "MozDev" site?
<falconic> jrib: I thought linux people like to compile things from source and use them.. this is very otherwise :P
<llutz> falconic: those are called "gentoo-users"
<AdvoWork> is there an alternative to doing: sudo ufw disable? as it auto enables on reboot
<jrib> falconic: no, you shouldn't compile things from source and use them.  You should use a package manager
<folex> hello, after run PulseAudio Device Chooser i have infinite noise when nothin is played, lsod /dev/snd/* is empty, it is not PulseAudio trouble, I hear noise after gdm start, and can`t disable it, volume level changing have no effect
<jrib> even gentoo users use a package manager
<onetinsoldier> junky[ins4n3]: i don't know what to make of that really, so keep asking! how many packages are you wanting it to install from /var/cache/apt/archives?
<falconic> jrib: I am asking a simple question.. can I make a package manager to install to a specific folder..
<falconic> if u can help .. please tell..
<jrib> falconic: I already, said "no, you can't"
<falconic> "no, you can't" coming from linux guy is very unexpected to say the least
<falconic> have u heard of GNU stow ?
<junky[ins4n3]> onetinsoldier: say 18
<jrib> falconic: fine.  "You can, but not easily"
<onetinsoldier> junky[ins4n3]: roger. you can install them manually on the command line with 'dpkg' instead of apt-get if you want
<ryoohki> is this the right channel to ask a apt-get question?  in the red hat world, the are software groups so you can just "yum grouplist ; yum groupinstall Emacs" ; i know apt-get has this too, so "apt-get install kde" ; how do i list these software groups?
<junky[ins4n3]> onetinsoldier: could u give me d syntax? no downloads rite?
<jrib> falconic: it just really shouldn't be an issue.  Use APT like it's meant to until you see a problem with default behavior
<onetinsoldier> junky[ins4n3]: for example...      dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archive/less-1.0-amd64.deb
<Yum> ryoohki, what me?
<donavan01> does anyone know of there is a program like CloneDVD for linux ... I need something to do dvd backups (yes its legal)
<falconic> jrib: oki.. let me see if ... may be I am taking the problem in a wrong way
<falconic> let me re-jig and see
<Izinucs> ryoohki: man apt or man dpkg might shed some light on that
<jrib> !dvd | donavan01
<ubottu> donavan01: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<junky[ins4n3]> onetinsoldier: let me try
<Yum> yes, dot't use me please for your packages
<Yum> :)
<Vigo> bullgard: http://www.mozdev.org/
<Yum> don't*
<jrib> donavan01: dvdbackup and vobcopy are two nice command line ones, but see ubottu for more
<avg_guy> donavan01, k9copy works
<ryoohki> Izinucs: thanks - that's what i did second, after apt-get --help
<researcher1> what could be done to open this site with its original fonts http://irrigation.maharashtra.gov.in/marathi/dcmNew/index.php?departmentCode=0900?
<ryoohki> Izinucs: i didn't see anything but it wouldn't be the first time something was there, right in front of me
<donavan01> Thanks a lot guys I will check this stuff out
<uLinux> I have 6 package keys added how can I check if they are safe?
<Vigo> bulgard: and here> http://www.mozilla.org/
<AdvoWork> i just went onto adobes website, it froze, and then i tried to force the browser to close, just by pressing X, and then my pc black screened as if the gui had gone, then services stopped then it rebooted. its done this before, but normally rather than rebotting it goes back to the login screen. any ideas please?
<olegign> ubuntu wont support my 128GB usb flash drive
<colex> hello, I'm needing help with tightvncserver in lubuntu, how could xstartup should look to show my desktop?, I think it's openning a new session, could anyone help?
<onetinsoldier> falconic: just to let you know, i might not do a lot of it or whatever, but i like compiling from source.  *note*: i recommend you use the 'checkinstall' package to install compiled source(makes a .deb package for you)
<researcher1> this site need Marathi fonts to be installed http://irrigation.maharashtra.gov.in/marathi/dcmNew/index.php?departmentCode=0900. How do I do it in firefox/ ubuntu?
<Pici> uLinux: What do you mean by safe?
<uLinux> Pici i want to find out which key belong to
<falconic> onetinsoldier: Thanks will have a look at it !
<Pici> uLinux: Can you rephrase that?
<Vigo> AdvoWork: Enable Restricted and some other stuff, grab that package from the Repositories.
<onetinsoldier> falconic: you're welcome :-)
<donavan01> avg_guy does k9copy work with dvd5 to dvd5 or does it try to always reformat?
<TakiTam> I want help
<uLinux> Pici in Software Sources > Authentication
<AdvoWork> Vigo, what package?
<TakiTam> I have not /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<uLinux> Pici there is some keys
<olegign> my 128gb usb flash drive wont work in ubuntu
<Vigo> AdvoWork: Adobe
<igu> ola
<igu> olaa
<uLinux> hi
<TakiTam> I want change resolution
<Vigo> !adobe | AdvoWork
<igu> esto que es de ingleses
<uLinux> !es | igu
<ubottu> igu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<colex> !es  | igu
<uLinux> :P
<Vigo> !Adobe | AdvoWork
<Dablfox> hi guys!
<olegign> how can i make my 128 gb usb flash drive to work in ubuntu
<Vigo> aarrrgh
<Pici> !doesntwork | olegign
<ubottu> olegign: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<falconic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<Vigo> !flash | ArdvoWork
<ubottu> ArdvoWork: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<falconic> this seems helpful
<AdvoWork> Vigo, why though? ive got flash...
<Vigo> AdvoWork: 10?
<Dablfox> i got a serious bug with OPENOFFICE 3.2  : it  freezes my computer @ startup :(((
<colex> anyone having succes with tightvncserver in Lubuntu?
<Dablfox> someone got an idea??
<alexanderk> hello
<alexanderk> do anyone know WEKA?
<igu> hello
<igu> wher is your class
<bmeynell> how can I make it so that critical errors don't appear in my console while I'm working?
<rampage73> ok i might have a complicated question here, i have a san built using ubuntu configured as an iscsi target and i need a way to back it up from the san itself to an external usb drive ( i do have a redundant server in this setup what i am trying to accomplish is an offsite backup)
<uLinux> http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu  http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu is this legit
<junky[ins4n3]> onetinsoldier: it didnt work
<igu> aki se habla en español???
<rampage73> anyone have an idea how to accomplish this task efficiently
<alexanderk> i need some help with WEKA
<junky[ins4n3]> onetinsoldier: it actually works similar to opening debpackage isntaller
<Pici> alexanderk: What is WEKA?
<igu> kkk hablas español
<igu> kien es wekaa
<Pici> !es | igu
<ubottu> igu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<colex> igu: no !, no se habla vete a #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> uLinux: Mumble in 10.04 is the same as the slicer PPA. for flash install flashplugin-installer the third I don't know
<alexanderk> http://www.cs.waikato.ac.nz/ml/weka/
<igu> wher is yor nameee
<igu> where is your classs
<Vigo> rampage73: Duplicity or many many other packages should be able to do that.
<alexanderk> WEKA is a Data Mining Software in Java
<Dablfox> Someone installed OpenOffice3.2 on LucidLynx????
<uLinux> ok IdleOne  tks
<igu> hablas en español
<Vigo> !backup | rampage73
<rampage73> Vigo, thank you i wil check into it
<alexanderk> do anyone know WEKA?
<igu> oye hablais españoll
<IdleOne> igu: tienes que entrar en el canal en español. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Izinucs> Dablfox: that's the default in Lucid
<Pici> alexanderk: Is your question about using or installing weka?
<igu> join*ubuntu
<Soyo> Is user root sufficient in /etc/crontab or do I need to use sudo in the crontab file on each line?
<alexanderk> using WEKA
<uLinux> IdleOne the third one says Ubuntu Tweak Stable Source
<igu> hablasi español
<igu> k si hablais españolllllllll
<Soyo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<colex> could anyone give me a hand with xstartup, how does it have to look like to show my present LXDE session?
<uLinux> and the one i didnt show is Tor
<IdleOne> uLinux: why are you so intent on using non official sources for software?
<Dablfox> Izinucs: i do know! ;((( that's actually my trouble! i can't launch it! it freeze my comp!
<AdvoWork> Vigo, but why would flash cause a pc to crash
<AdvoWork> its not windows..
<Dablfox> who have an idea why OpenOffice freezes a machine?
<uLinux> IdleOne im not some added automatically or ot
<uLinux> not
<Izinucs> Dablfox: 10.04 *does* have 3.2 installed.. I have no idea why your machine would freeze when starting it.
<IdleOne> uLinux: none of the 3 PPA's you listed can add them self to your sources.list
<bullgard> Vigo: Thank you.
<uLinux> IdleOne I know I added Tor PPA manually the rest i dont
<Vigo> colex: Maybe here> http://blog.lxde.org/?p=684
<Dablfox> Izinucs: ;((((  thanx tho
<Vigo> bullgard: you are most welcomed.
<uLinux> IdleOne maybe when I installed them I made some terminal commands
<markus_> Hy everybody
<IdleOne> uLinux: now if you don't trust them or know what they are then you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove them
<markus_> Any information when kubuntu will work again?
<markus_> Tried Gnome the last days and I have to say that every single program is inferior :(
<alexanderk> do anyone know WEKA?
<TakiTam> Hi
<TakiTam>  I want change resolution
<TakiTam>  I have not /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<TakiTam>  I can use only terminal
<FloodBot4> TakiTam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> markus_: kde is not working?
<TakiTam> y
<alexanderk> do anyone know WEKA?
<iceroot> !anyone | alexanderk
<ubottu> alexanderk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<k0d3g3ar> is there a log file for smb?  All of a sudden my Ubuntu 9.10 machine can't connect to smb and I'm trying to debug why
<uLinux> IdleOne I don't know what to do with those entries .. maybe leave only Tor..
<markus_> <iceroot> No it isn't. The plasmoid are jumping aroung and nothing works
<alexanderk> #ubuntu-de
<Vigo> AdvoWork: I have no idea, that is why I make backups of clean installs before I add repos.packages and whatnot to them, it could just be a simple Browser error, or it could be that the package is not installed correctly from source.
<LjL> Soyo: don't use sudo.
<markus_> But its not kde's fault. its ubuntus!
<colex> Vigo: thanks but I'm not using Corky, actually tighvnc is working however it's starting anew session, I want to show my actual session, not to start a new one.
<ProfessorWC> Hey guys, new to Ubuntu, and have been tasked with creating a script to install either 32 or 64 but ubuntu with specified versions of a few applications (gcc, java, postgresql, and a couple others)..can anyone point me in the right direction?
<IdleOne> uLinux: ok you can add ## in front of those entries to disable them. make sure to save the file and then run sudo apt-get update  you can leave the TOR one if you want it.
<jrib> !remaster | ProfessorWC
<ubottu> ProfessorWC: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jrib> ProfessorWC: is that what you want?
<uLinux> IdleOne im using the GUI :P
<onetinsoldier> k0d3g3ar: try --> /var/log/samba/log.smbd  and  /var/log/samba/log.nmbd
<Soyo> LjL | Is /etc/init.d/cron restart a legit way to get the /etc/crontab file to run again?
<uLinux> then there is the keys
<IdleOne> uLinux: in that case remove those entries and you wont have to worry about them
<ProfessorWC> We are setting up a ubuntu server here, so my understanding is they want to be doing all of this over the network.
<jonny330> how do i add an ipsec tunnel thorugh the command line?
<k0d3g3ar> onetinsoldier, thanks.  I just found it.  The problem appears to be an error 'open_socket_in:  Address already in use'.  Ever seen that?
<Vigo> colex: Ok, I run Lubuntu on a lappy here, the LXDE sight is a great resource.
<alexanderk> WEKA ist Data Mining Software in Java
<LjL> Soyo: i've never done that, but if you simply mean make it re-read /etc/crontab, there is no need to do that manually
<onetinsoldier> k0d3g3ar: no. don't really know anything about samba. i just have it installed and thought i'd look up where the log files were for you
<Soyo> LjL | thanks
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 7825 kB, installed size 16104 kB
<IdleOne> uLinux: Simple rule to follow. There are a tone of sites out there that make things look shiny and pretty and tell you that their way is easier. Stick with the official repos,forums and wiki pages.
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  it pays to learn the funamentals first :)
<colex> Vigo: BTW, I was looking for a screen broadcast app, I've tried vlc but it's too heavy for my resources, so I'm testing tighvncserver
<IdleOne> uLinux: then in a little while when you feel comfortable with the Ubuntu way you can start to experiment :)
<ProfessorWC> jrib: thanks for the links, that might be helpful.
<SARO> hello guys, can i please speak to the release manager?
<SARO> I am thoroughly unsatisfied
<uLinux> hmok
<JoeSA> hi
<jonny330> does anyone know about ipsec?
<Dr_Willis> SARO: try the ubuntu forums perhaps.
<xomp> how to ensure MySQL is completely removed from my ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  if you have a support question. this is the place for that.
<SARO> Dr_Willis: i just installed the lates ubuntu and i found that it does not support my WLAN card!!
<uLinux> some keys I didnt add
<SARO> Dr_Willis: how can this happen?? it worked even in older versions and my wlan card is totally standard prism
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  not my fault. Check the forums  and bug reports.
<iceroot> markus_: but i dont think its a kubuntu-desktop bug, but more a bug of your system/config
<uLinux> can I remove all those keys
<SARO> NO I NEED HELP
<mr_pinc> hey guys,  if i download the current version ISO can I boot that as a Live CD to just test my machine / recover files?
<SARO> THIS SUCKS :(
<IdleOne> SARO: calm down
<iceroot> SARO: stop it
<xomp> !caps | saro
<ubottu> saro: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IdleOne> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SARO> WHYE DOES IT sry why does it not support my card anymore????
<SARO> ok
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  could be the drive has changed to some other  driver for your card.    There is no such thing as a 'standard' anything when it comes to wireless cards from what ive seen
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  keep ranting and most of the channel will put you on ignore.
<JoeSA> why is ubuntu so complex when I want to use my phone as a modem over bluetooth?
<SARO> Dr_Willis: well prism is totally common so that qualifies as pretty much standard
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  that is not correct logic.
<Dr_Willis> its all about the specific chipset of the card.
<iceroot> SARO: internet explorer is very common but has nothing to do with a standard
<SARO> Dr_Willis: well ... you made me say it, yes it is on windows and it works there
<SARO> srsly why does it not support a card that once worked and is in like every second laptop
<IdleOne> SARO: focus on getting help. give the channel info on your card and what you have done to trouble shoot
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  Stick to the facts.. #1 - what CHIPSET is the card?
<SARO> its ridiculous and its a valid complain
<Pici> Can we get back to support and away from this meta-conversation?
<markus_> <iceroot> I did a fresh install of 10.04 on my machine and in the machine of my girlsfriend. same problems on both machines
<SARO> IdleOne: prism card
<iceroot> markus_: same pcs?
<iceroot> !details | SARO
<ubottu> SARO: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IdleOne> SARO: I said channel :) not me directly. I don't use wireless
<markus_> <iceroot> 2 totally different laptops
<SARO> i installed 10.04
<iceroot> markus_: same vga-drivers?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ryoohki> how can i find the list of software "bundles" that are apt-get installable?  in the red hat world, using yum, i can "yum grouplist" and the "yum groupinstall 'Group Name'".  i remember is once "ap-get install kde" to install the whole kde desktop.  how do i get a list of what's available?
<k-rad> i have trouble making a usb live usb of ubuntu with persistance with a 8gb flash drive.  it'll format the usb stick, allow me to choose the lucid iso, but persistance option never comes up
<SARO> and when i cannot even find the view where it shows me all wlans in reach. where is it?
<uLinux> IdleOne here is the keys http://img203.imageshack.us/i/001kb.jpg/
<wng-> Does anyone know why my intel 5100 card will lose connection if i get about more than 10ft from the router?
<maco> SARO: sudo iwlist scan
<SARO> so i just added my wlan with ssid and password but it does not do anything
<k-rad> that would be with usb-creator
<SARO> it just sits there with a red exclamation mark
<iceroot> SARO: ....
<SARO> ?
<iceroot> !enter | SARO
<ubottu> SARO: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  right or left click on the network manager icon in the top panel.
<SARO> Dr_Willis: i did that
<xomp> how to ensure MySQL is completely removed from my ubuntu?
<markus_> <iceroot> No clue. Just can say I were running 8.04 wirthout any problems
<iceroot> markus_: yes, 8.04 is running kde3, correct?
<maco> ryoohki: there are meta-packages which pull in  lots of stuff (example: ubuntu-desktop) and also "tasks" which i think are a bit closer to what you mean. for those, run "sudo tasksel" and itll give you a menu of them
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  you can be a bit more verbose in your replies..    I answerd your question. thats where mine are at.. so what is the actual problem then?
<uLinux> I click restore defaults and nothing happens
<iceroot> xomp: dpkg -l mysql-server
<Vigo> colex: VLC looks like a lightweight. Still looking...
<SARO> hey guys and also why did they put the "close/minimize/maximize window" buttons TO THE LEFT??
<maco> ryoohki: metapackages are just packages with nothing in them that have a bunch of dependencies
<SARO> i am used to having them on the right as like everybody else on every other OS is
<iceroot> !controls | SARO
<ubottu> SARO: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<SARO> how can i change it back?
<ryoohki> maco: how do i list the meta packages?
<SARO> ok thanks
<maco> SARO: because in the ubuntu (but not kubuntu) world, mark's sense of taste rules the design side
<SARO> dont get why they do such a weird thing
<ryoohki> maco: thanks, btw
<IdleOne> uLinux: the first two are Ubuntu keys ( keep them ) then you got Tor ( keep that also if you are using tor ) the last 3 are the keys for the PPA's if you have removed those ppa's from your sources then you can delete them
<uLinux> tks!
<xomp> iceroot, thanks
<TheGrammarFreak> I don't get why Ubuntu changes the UI every 6 months
<amartinenco> s
<Yum> ryoohki, please, leaveme
<uLinux> !ui
<Yum> use apt-get
<uLinux> oops sorry
<SARO> yeah TheGrammarFreak totally agree
<SARO> i mean putting controls somewhere else is pretty bold
<uLinux> oh user interface
<IdleOne> TheGrammarFreak: it's fun. Please stick to support related questions :)
<Dr_Willis> Just wait for the next release..
<Pici> ryoohki: look at tasksel
<maco> ryoohki: theyre just like any other package, so there's no way to see *just* them except maybe to get lucky that they all have a certain search term in their description. tasks are probably your best choice if you want a way to just list that
<amartinenco> I have a problem, my vm3.2.0 supports usb but when ever i run my win2003 virtual machine the usb option is grayed out. What can i do?
<maco> TheGrammarFreak: because gnome has a new release every 6 months ?
<Pici> ryoohki: Actually, thats not entirely correct, sorry. meta-packages are different from tasks, but there are some overlap.
<ryoohki> Pici & maco: thanks
<SARO> ok where is the "list all wlans in reach" view?
<TheGrammarFreak> The next release will be weird. I don't like gnome-shell much
<maco> SARO: sudo iwlist scan
<maco> TheGrammarFreak: 10.10 wont have it
<R_001> Hello, I want to use minimam ram, and CPU to make netbeans run faster, I don't care if it has a low graphical user interface, can any one help me with this, I use ubuntu 10
<maco> TheGrammarFreak: because gnome is too far behind schedule
<SARO> maco: wtf no i want it as a GUI element, like everybody else does, like windows has it and even older ubuntu did
<maco> SARO: then use network manager
<TheGrammarFreak> maco, Cool
<amartinenco> My vm3.2.0 supports usb but when ever i run my win2003 virtual machine the usb option is grayed out. What can i do?
<SARO> maco: it is not there!
<maco> SARO: or network management plasmoid if youre on kubuntu
<uLinux> bbl
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  trouble shooting from the shell - is a good idea.
<maco> SARO: or whatever xubuntu's thingy is called
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  if that command shows no networks.. then you have deeper issues
<SARO> hey and another one: how can i show paths in the explorer as text strings again!?? it worked in old ubuntu with a simple click
<SARO> now i only see the buttons!
<maco> SARO: ctrl+l
<R_001> too rush here
<SARO> maco: why was the button removed to change it with the mouse??
<R_001> anyone can help me !!?
<SARO> how does this make any sense?
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  gnome devs decided to do it.
<maco> SARO: because gnome developers seem to think users shouldnt have options
<Vigo> colex: Have you tried Gnome-mplayer?
<SARO> hate it, ubuntu isnt for retards so they shouldnt remove all options
<maco> SARO: ubuntu didnt remove it
<SARO> also hey do you know how i could get a command line like under the status bar in every explorer window?
<Pici> SARO: Please mind your attitude here.
<SARO> to execute commands for this current folder
<colex> Vigo: I don't use gnome, it's LXDE
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  stick to the support questions perhaps. complaints in #ubuntu-complaints
<Tagith> hm, I actually like the new way of showing paths :)
<maruen> HI all, someboy could help with crontab? I can't run any job
<Pici> Dr_Willis: Please don't suggest channels that don't exist.
<maco> SARO: as far as i know, nautilus doesnt support that
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  some file managers support that feature. but not the default gnome nautilus
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  :) i was going to go there. and exist.
<SARO> Dr_Willis: i dont complain i ask how to change it. if there is no way then yeah it becomes a complaint i guess
<colex> R_001: Lubuntu it's pretty lightweight
<SARO> hmm too bad
<Vigo> colex: Here> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Applications :> look in the Multimedia section.
<SARO> Dr_Willis: i like that feature how can i get it for gnome?
<xomp> is there anyway to tarball my home directory with max compression? I'm looking to reinstall but want to keep my home directory if possible so I can put it back later.
<maco> SARO: find a file manager that has it, install it, and use it insrtead
<amartinenco> what is the location for VM images in ubuntu ? i know that its /var/lib/libvirt/images in redhat but i dont know the debian
<maruen> HI all, someboy could help with crontab? I can't run any job
<Dr_Willis> SARO: short answer. You dont.  KDE's file manager has it and so does mc. and some others.
<SARO> maco: dont you like it too?
<R_001> colex, I want to make it  much lightweight
<llutz> xomp: tar cjf /tmp/home.tar.bz2 $HOME
<xomp> llutz, thank you :)
<R_001> colex: I have only 512 + 128 ram, and I want netbeans fast
<llutz> xomp: if you have more than one user, tar cjf /tmp/home.tar.bz2 /home
<maruen> HI all, someboy could help with crontab? I can't run any job
<xomp> llutz, just one user :)
<maco> SARO: 1) i dont use gnome since i actually *like* featureful and useful software 2) i dont use file browsers because i have a shell 3) ive never seen a file browser with that feature
<amartinenco> what is the location for VM images in ubuntu ? i know that its /var/lib/libvirt/images in redhat but i dont know the debian
<oodavid> I'm getting a "can't unlock keyring" at startup - any tips?
<maco> SARO: however finding a way to embed that into dolphin...that i wouldnt mind doing
<SARO> HEY GUYS seriously please tell me why ubuntu removed the "show all wlans in reach" thing!?? it totally does not make sense! are users expected to open the terminal for that now??? why??
<SARO> in every other OS it is there as a simple list to choose from! to click on
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  they havent. it shoes all the lans in my area here,
<Soyo>  maruen | whats the issue? I am just learning it to
<SARO> it really makes no sense yu have to admit
<maco> SARO: it didnt
<R_001> colex: any ideas ?
<maco> SARO: your system's broken
<SARO> maco: well no you told me i should run sudo iwlan list
<SARO> maco: so why did you tell me if there is a GUI version too
<maco> SARO: because you complained the gui wasnt working!
<colex> R_001: I have 128MB and 10.04 running, at the moment 10 apps open, including this irssi and it keeps fast :)
<maco> SARO: if the gui's not working, use the command line
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  and did you run that command ? did it show some networks? or are you going to jump to another topic every 20 sec?
<SARO> maco: i said it is not there
<SARO> ok
<SARO> i am not on ubuntu right now
<SARO> i have to note all comands and try them later
<R_001> colex: which ubuntu do you use ?
<Dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<colex> Vigo: yeah, I have all those apps, but I don't find anything for screen broadcasting
<maco> SARO: there should still be a network manager applet at the top of the screen. click it. if it doesnt show anything, run the command i gave. if that doesnt show anything, your driver's probably screwed up and congrats youve found a bug. if it does show something, congrats youve found a bug but this time in network manager
<colex> R_001: I've told you, LUBUNTU
<R_001> colex: and what GUI do you use ?
<R_001> colex: and which GUI do you use ?
<colex> R_001: LXDE from PCMan
<SARO> maco: there is one, it shows a red exlamation mark, and when i rightclick it i added my wlan ssid and password
<SARO> maco: and it does not work and there is nothing which shows "wlans in reach"
<maco> SARO: start with why it has a red exclamation point. fix that, and it might be able to show all the APs
<SARO> maco: well ok why does it have one?
<maco> SARO: red exclamation points dont exactly mean "everything's dandy"
<maco> SARO: *shrug*
<R_001> colex: thanks :D LUBUTNU is what I'm looking for :D
<SARO> so why does it not support my PRISM wlan card anymore?
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  so you are now in ubuntu on some other machine?
<SARO> in old ubuntu like version 8 it worked i remember
<colex> R_001: np
<SARO> Dr_Willis: on windows same machine
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  so basicaily you cant do any of the trouble shooting tips we are giving, or give any command output we may request. You are going from memory as to what you think it was showing?
<SARO> Dr_Willis: well i note them all down
<esay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpDUjZ7TD8w
<SARO> sudo iwlist scan
<esay> you all need to watch it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpDUjZ7TD8w
<llutz> esay: stop spamming here
<zenger> sorry for my newb question , what do you do to write to some1, just like this.. llutz>	esay: blah blah
<maco> SARO: do that, then come back
<zenger> were to click?? =)
<Dr_Willis> zenger:  type a few letters of their nick and hit TAB key
<llutz> type the nick, no cick
<llutz> click
<maco> SARO: we cant troubleshoot if you dont tell us what's the output of the things we ask you to run
<colex> could anyone recommend an screen broadcasting app for Lubuntu?
<zenger> llutz: o
<zenger> works)
<zenger> thx
<esay> it wasnt spam
<IdleOne> colex: #lubuntu
<llutz> !ot >esay:
<ceburacha> :)
<SARO> maco: i have to collect some good tips before i go back to the other side, the journey is stressful so i need provisions
<colex> IdleOne: been there, nobody answers :(
<IdleOne> SARO: may I message you?
<k-rad> i have trouble making a usb live usb of ubuntu with persistance with a 8gb flash drive.  it'll format the usb stick, allow me to choose the lucid iso, but persistance option never comes up  that would be with usb-creator
<SARO> IdleOne: ok
<Dr_Willis> colex:  one of the many reasons i have a hard time reccomending Lubuntu.
<Soyo> If cron was having an error where would it show up? (Is there a cron error log or if not which log should I look at?)
<maco> SARO: theres really nothing else to tell you until you tell us whether iwlist can find APs. sorry, but that's tough cookies.
<SARO> ok
<maco> SARO: but by the way, the "i want actual features in my file browser" thing? you sound like a KDE user.
<llutz> Soyo: cron mails if possible and logs to /var/log/messages (syslog)
<colex> Dr_Willis: thank you ... I guess
<Dr_Willis> colex:  theeres proberly some people in there at some specific times.. but ive not been in there in ages. I gave up on Lubuntu.
<SARO> maco: well yeah and it makes sense, now that they removed even the text string location thing it looks like a child computer interface
<Soyo> oh maybe I should check my mail then :)
<llutz> Soyo: needs  a working mta locally
<SARO> ok i will run sudo iwlist scan
<colex> Dr_Willis: do you know of any screen broadcasting app besides vlc?
<Soyo> I has
<SARO> and will fix the control placement issue
<SARO> back later
<Dr_Willis> colex:  ive never even heard of one.. or used one.  You mean broadcast in 'real time' ?
<colex> Dr_Willis: yeah, for making presentations, something like that
<ceburacha> what is the most popular irc server?
<Pici> !offtopic | ceburacha
<ubottu> ceburacha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ceburacha> whoops, sorry :p
<Dr_Willis> colex:  err.. for RECORDING desktop sessions theres different tools. but thats not the same as your use of the term 'broadcasting'
<chang> hey guys.
<colex> Dr_Willis: nope, I don't want to record anything, just to broadcast my desktop to everyone in a LAN
<Dr_Willis> colex:  vnc is often used in classes to allow people to 'watch'  a teacher doing things.
<Unno> Hello ppl ... I need a little help with a more demanding question that involves shared memory .. C .. and the function shmat that seems to fail in Ubuntu 10.04 x64..
<dekroning> what is the main difference between the "Ubuntu Desktop" and "Ubuntu server" installation cd? the server just skips X install ?
<jrib> dekroning: and different kernel
<Dr_Willis> dekroning:  diffent installer also. text based on server.
<jrib> Unno: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<dekroning> jrib: ok... older kernel?
<chang> both of them install X windows ,but server don't initiate the X
<nmvictor> what was this terminal that was launched by pressing <F12>?
<colex> colex: yep, my proffesor does, however he uses Windows, so I tried to install vnc in LXDE but no joy, then I've tried tighvnc, but every time a user connects it opens a new session instead of showing my actual desktop
<llutz> nmvictor: guake, yakuake
<jrib> dekroning: no, kernel is optimized for the server (I don't know what that exactly means offhand)
<colex> Dr_Willis: : yep, my proffesor does, however he uses Windows, so I tried to install vnc in LXDE but no joy, then I've tried tighvnc, but every time a user connects it opens a new session instead of showing my actual desktop
<nmvictor> llutz: thanks
<Unno> Ok... so why does shmat(key,0,0) fail in Ubuntu 10.04 x64 ?
<Dr_Willis> colex:  you have to set up vnc properly and have their client be told to connect to an existing session
<Dr_Willis> colex:  windows  version of vnc is very 'limited'  - vnc on linux is MUCH more fleiable
<Lartza_> On ubuntu, do you need to edit /etc/hosts.allow
<hideki> haaaaai
<Lartza_> to get servers working
<Dr_Willis> Lartza_:  odd.. ive never had to edit that file for my vnc servers.
<colex> I'm using REALVNC in windows clients to test, but there's not such an option to connect to existing session
<Pici> Lartza_: Only if you modified /etc/hosts.deny
<archetype> Unno: what does that mean? what is the error? EACCESS? EINVAL? ENOMEM? Did you try to print the error message?
<colex> Dr_Willis: I'm using REALVNC in windows clients to test, but there's not such an option to connect to existing session
<Pici> Lartza_: Actually, thats not right. Ignore me.
<al1x> Hello, is there any great script to avoid ddosers?
<bullgard> "Your gdm log files may help developers diagnose the bug, but may contain sensitive information. Do you want to include these logs in your bug report?" What might be the most sensible information there? There are many gdm logs. For example I found in /var/log/gdm/:0-slave.log.3 an informationen if I need a password to log in or not. Is there there even more sensible information?
<Dr_Willis> colex:  check their docs again. If the session want is on ip:1  then tell the clients to connect to the ip:1   that will be seesion 1
<archetype> Unno:i would try perror for starters
<Dr_Willis> colex:  otherwise they go to the next 'making a new session'
<Unno> the error message spells: Success.
<Unno> the key is valid ...
<Unno> and there is 666 access to the mem
<xro_> nobody answer me, is that means that there is no way to close the GUI of a debian server?
<nmvictor> i have tweaked my xorg.conf the best way google knows how, but still i cant get compiz to start.i get the error : checking for  Xgl : not present
<Dr_Willis> xro_:  thats not a very clear question..
<Pici> al1x: Er. Can you clarify what you are asking for?
<al1x> Pici, i need something to install, to prevent attackers/ddosers from hitting my box
<egsome> Is there any command line torrent client available in the repos ?
<xro_> Dr_Willis, i'm logged and i would like to close the X server
<erUSUL> egsome: rtorrent
<colex> Dr_Willis: wait a second, when I start vncserver it gives me starting a session in :1 , I can connect and watch the desktop from clients however it's not my present Desktop session
<Dr_Willis> xro_:  kill the gdm service, or kill the X process...
<erUSUL> xro_: ask in a debian channel
<Unno> to be more specific the shmget(key,0,0) .. returns the correct id and with that id and with full permissions in mind shmat fails
<Dr_Willis> colex:  if te clients connect to the server:1   then it should be the same desktop. vncserver has options to force clients into different modes. (watch only for example)
<xro_> Dr_Willis, is it without risk? it is a server...
<Dr_Willis> xro_:  if you kill X.. you kill X.. all x apps are shut down.
<Dr_Willis> xro_:  on a real 'server' one normally dosent run X at all.
<xro_> Dr_Willis, yes... but i need it for a specific app... so i could kill x without kill non X apps?
<egsome> How can i protect my ubuntu server from flood attacks ? any good firewall available ?
<Pici> al1x: Well, Ubuntu uses iptables, you can manage your firewall rules with iptables directly or with ufw/gufw.  Is that the sort of thing you are looking for?
<nmvictor> i have tweaked my xorg.conf the best way google knows how, but still i cant get compiz to start.i get the error : checking for  Xgl : not present
<Pici> !firewall | egsome
<ubottu> egsome: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Dr_Willis> xro_:  Non X apps  that are ran by a terminal ON the X display. will get killed off.. so you need to  not start them from X of course.
<nmvictor> which package provides xgl?
<Dr_Willis> xro_:  ssh in, run your app..    X is not affecting it .
<al1x> Pici can those manage to stop big attackers/ddosers from hitting my server?
<archetype> Unno: this is too little information for anyone to decipher what is going on
<xro_> Dr_Willis, ok
<nmvictor> which package provides xgl?
<erufu> jour
<Maleko> how do you clear all the logon history in last command
<dekroning> ubunut server is only available in 64bit version?
<Pici> al1x: How would you stop computers that you don't have any control over from doing something?
<colex> Dr_Willis: the actual session would be :0 ? netstat -ant doesn't show anythin about 5900
<hideki> http://fukumoto-tech.serveblog.net/wordpress/
<nmvictor> WHICH PACKAGE PROVIDES XGL?
<Pici> al1x: There are packages like fail2ban that can automatically block hosts that fail ssh and other logins
<Pici> !caps | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hideki> you access
<Dr_Willis> colex:  normally gnome shares the CURRENT desktop as :0   but you said you were using the vncserver. thats not the same as using the 'share the desktop' feature of gnome.
<llutz> Maleko: as root ">/var/log/wtmp"
<Dr_Willis> colex:  each time you run vncserver, you get a new desktop session.
<Lartza_> I can't see anything when connecting to my friends vnc?
<Lartza_> vncserver
<Lartza_> :3
<Dr_Willis> colex:  you are using vncclient to connect to the server? not accide4ntly running more vnsservers?
<Lartza_> asks for password, then I get grey screen
<Lartza_> I use tightvncviewer on arch linux, friend has xubuntu
<nmvictor> Pici: ahaa, didnt occur to me that you could read lowercase too, which is why you quicky responded to CAPs, anyway, which package provide xgl?
<Dr_Willis> Lartza_:  check your .vnc directory and its logs and be sure its running an actual desktop/window manager.
<hmw> what is a easy and quick-to-start-with hexdec editor, i want to edit the MBR manually
<Lartza_> oh right...
<colex> Dr_Willis: I only have one port open 5901, and many can connect to that port, I executed tightvnserver just once
<Dr_Willis> Lartza_:  also close out/kill any vnsserver sessions you accidently run. You really need 3 going?
<hideki> http://fukumoto-tech.serveblog.net/wordpress/
<Pici> nmvictor: XGL is not a package, it is something that may be provided by your xorg video module.
<Dr_Willis> colex:  ok. that should show whatever desktop is running on  server:1 then
<Dr_Willis> colex:  tightvncserver did say it was  SERVERNAME:1 for the desktop right?
<Lartza_> Dr_Willis: He's not that computer genius :)
<nmvictor> or rather why does fireing up compiz give the error: Checking for Xgl: not present
<Dr_Willis> I gotta run.. Be back in 10 min.
<nmvictor> Pici: or rather why does fireing up compiz give the error: Checking for Xgl: not present
<Pici> hideki: Please do not advertise websites here.
<colex> yeah, but it's not my desktop, the new session show an empty desktop , mine has many icons
<Ast001> Hello just want to thank canonical for making this great distro! Thanks it is great!
<hideki> http://fukumoto-tech.serveblog.net/wordpress/
<Lartza_> What does vncserver run?
<Lartza_> killall vncserver says no process found
<colex> Dr_Willis: yeah, but it's not my desktop, the new session show an empty desktop , mine has many icons
<Lartza_> killall vncserver says no process found
<Pici> nmvictor: Because your video driver is not providing that.  What video card do you have?
<Lartza_> what is the process name?
<Unno> To be more specific, I have an entry in the shared memory table created by my user with perm 666, key=[0x800] and size of 16bytes ... I would like to create a C programm that gets access to that memory. To do that I run in my program shmid=shmget(0x800,0,0); and after that shmat(shmid,0,0); If I print the shmid and compare it to the entry in [ipcs -m] it is correct, but shmat returns (void *) -1, aka Invalid Pointer (fail).
<nmvictor> Pici: nmvictors-linuxbox:~$ lspci | grep VGA 0000:00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<Pici> nmvictor: You mentioned that you modified your xorg.conf.  What driver is that card using now?
<nmvictor> Pici: ati
<colex> Dr_Willis: this is my xstartup file http://pastebin.com/z8cDbu2y
<srivatsa> Adaptive Multi Rate (AMR) decoder_m gettin this package in not found when i try to play 3gp files in movie player......
<Pici> nmvictor: Can you please pastebin your xorg log and your xorg.conf file?
<srivatsa> Adaptive Multi Rate (AMR) decoder..... i m gettin this package in not found when i try to play 3gp files in movie player.....
<kraetzja> a long time ago, i used to leave a set of terminals open that streamed a few log files i wanted to keep an eye on, but i completely forget how i did it. any clues?
<Lartza_> how does vino work
<Lartza_> xubuntu
<hideki> http://fukumoto-tech.serveblog.net/wordpress/
<Lartza_> no command vino, not in places menu
<__taco> i use wicd to connect my wireless router, and it could found the wireless in range , but it can't connect it, it always say bad password.
<toader_> hi, how to create liveUSB? as i want to install ubuntu from USB stick.
<nmvictor> Pici: http://pastebin.com/erHh7LC4, their you go
<oskude> kraetzja: tail -f /var/log/foo ?
<archetype> Unno: once again. except the return value shmat like most  of the system calls when they fail they raise an error (the errno value). Use perror to print the error and check what is the errno value that is set
<colex_> sry ,connection failed
<thedude42> anyone else having major ACPI related issues when transitioning power states (ie, resume from suspend, etc)
<nmvictor> Pici: sorry, here the cureent one: http://pastebin.com/76jQpNQc , i had forgoten to update it
<llutz> kraetzja: use "multitail"
<bullgard> "Your gdm log files may help developers diagnose the bug, but may contain sensitive information. Do you want to include these logs in your bug report?" What might be the most sensible information there? There are many gdm logs. For example I found in /var/log/gdm/:0-slave.log.3 an informationen if I need a password to log in or not. Is there there even more sensible information?
<kraetzja> llutz, investigating, ty
<gridbag> whats a good 811n PCI wireless card for 10.04? the last one i got i couldn't get to work and returned it.
<gridbag> i like how google returns a great list of ones that *dont work*.
<nmvictor> thedude42: my battery status isnt showing on the notification, if i unplag AC, i dont even get the notification i used to get in jaunty
<Pici> nmvictor: Does your video work at all if you don't modify your xorg.conf file?
<bullgard> gridbag: Look for HCL.
<JenniferB> I have these 2 * 1GB memory sticks that I'd like to add to my desktop computer.. but I currently have 2*GB ones in 2 of the 4 slots in the computer... I think they are of a different type.. but the same model... the are a PC6400 both types.. the ones in the computer are 6-6-6-12 and the one I've got here next to me are 5-5-5-12 ... is it still possible to use them ?
<JenniferB> they are all 800 MHz by the way
<Pici> JenniferB: Thats not really on-topic for this channel. ##hardware would be a more appropriate place to ask :)
<claude23> Hello?
<JenniferB> ooh thanks for the tip
<gridbag> bullgard : are there any special 811n pci installation tips?
<Pici> !hi | claude23
<ubottu> claude23: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<thedude42> nmvictor, yeah I had some indicator issues like that on my thinkpad after upgrade to 10.04, but subsequent reboots solved it.... on my home desktop it's a totally different story where 2/3 reboots fail and 1/4 resume from suspend fails as well
<claude23> Ok.. I installe Ubuntu 6.10 on my USB. I want to save User files and such. How do I do that?
<Rocafort8> How can I restore the default panels in gnome ?
<nmvictor> Pici: no, infact it only half of the screen was woring until i pilled off xorg.conf from : http://takewii.com/index.php?q=aHR0cHM6Ly93aWtpLnVidW50dS5jb20vUG93ZXJQQ0ZBUQ%3D%3D : for a start which gave me a full screen.
<llutz> !panels | Rocafort8
<ubottu> Rocafort8: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<BigThetan> Can anyone help me setup my syslog server.
<Unno> archetype: the error is "Success" and the errno is 0.
<thedude42> nmvictor, the awesome part is that after resume fails, attempts to reboot seem to introduce issues, the most recent being that ACPI would not wake up the rest of my CPU cores so I only see 1 core, but after 3 attempts to reboot things seem 'fine'
<Pici> nmvictor: You're on a powerpc?
<rewati> hi i want to run a exe file. i know wine but i want to know is there anything better than wine on linux
<bullgard> claude23: You can not. USB is a bus and will not store data permanently.
<nmvictor> thedude42: I thought my problem was unique coz i am running karmic in an iBook, are you on an intel based machine?
<BigThetan> Can I get some help with my Syslog Server
<arand_> rewati: No, virtual machine, is one option.
<claude23> Ok then, How do you suggest I do something like that?
<Rocafort8> Wow, perfect. Thanks !
<nmvictor> Pici: ooh, yea. iBook g4/800 12 " inch screen, to be exact
<BigThetan> I have the server up and running just trying to get syslog to log from specfied clients
<thedude42> nmvictor, yeah, we would have wildly different power environments
<SORA> hey guys sudo iwlist scan says "device does not support scanning"
<SORA> and for ifconfig i only get eth0 and lo
<rewati> arand_ how about cadega
<SORA> and eth0 is my lan nic
<rewati> @arand_ how about cadega
<SORA> so where is my wlan card??
<SORA> and for iwconfig i get "no wireless extension installed" for both eth0 and lo
<SORA> maco and Dr_Willis
<Pici> nmvictor: I'm sorry, I really don't have any experience working with ati cards on powerpc :/
<llutz> BigThetan: start syslogd with "-r" option
<arand_> rewati: I have no idea, so I won't say neither nay nor yay at that.
<nmvictor> thedude42: i googled only to learn that it was a bug or something similar ... not sure though,  but their is a work around though i had issues with Xorg, so i dint take it up seriously
<claude23> Is there actually an Ubuntu tech here?
<rewati> @arand_ ok thanks nywaz
<arand_> rewati: (regarding if it may be better or not)
<llutz> BigThetan: configure your logging clients to log to "@ip.of.your.loghost"
<BigThetan> @llutz ok I will try that?
<Dr_Willis> claude23:  you mean someone who gets paid to do this?
<maco> SORA: ok so its a driver problem. try installing linux-backports-modules since it has more up to date wireless drivers
<Pici> claude23: Ubuntu 6.10 is no longer supported, we cannot help you with a version that is that old.
<llutz> BigThetan: read "man syslogd.conf"
<archetype> Unno: if you could provide an example program cause i am borred to write one so that i can check it in my system maybe i could check it. But normal behavior if the return of shmat is -1 is to set the errno. You will be right that something is wrong IF there is nothing else going on.
<claude23> Ok. what versions are?
<psusi> 6.10?  holy crap!  and I thought 8.10 was ancient!
<BigThetan> u know what iam using the new version of syslog in Ubuntu rsyslog
<llutz> BigThetan: then read "man rsyslogd.conf"
<BigThetan> r the commands the same
<BigThetan> ok
<psusi> that's 3.5 years old
<BigThetan> thanks
<Soyo> if I put user: user@gmail.com in /etc/aliases is that going to be fail? Is it only for local users or can I forward e-mails anywhere?
<Pici> claude23: 6.06 (but not for much longer), 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04.
<nmvictor> Pici: thanks for trying anyway
<SORA> maco: ok how do i do this?
<maco> SORA: can you use a wired connection to download teh packages through synaptic?
<maco> SORA: if not, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<SORA> maco: ok whats synapic?
<llutz> BigThetan: http://jim-zimmerman.com/?p=261
<maco> SORA: the graphical package manager system -> administrations -> synaptic package manager
<Soyo>  SORA | package manager maybe?
<Wavesonics> hey is there anyway for a make file to know what make file it was called by?
<maco> SORA: and apparently on lucid the package is renamed linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<edmoore> on my eeepc, i have installed netbook remix. I have put / on the 4gb ssd and /home on the 16gb ssd. However, setting up my system I've used up all of / already, and it's all basically the fault of texlive in /usr/share . is there any way I can move that to the other ssd?
<bullgard> "Your gdm log files may help developers diagnose the bug, but may contain sensitive information. Do you want to include these logs in your bug report?" What might be the most sensible information there? There are many gdm logs. For example I found in /var/log/gdm/:0-slave.log.3 an informationen if I need a password to log in or not. Is there there even more sensible information?
<Audible> edmoore : symlink it
<edmoore> Audible: ok thanks. is it safe to just copy and paste it across through the gui?
<edmoore> and then add the symlink
<psusi> edmoore: no since that will not preserve ownership and permissions, you need to sudo cp -a it
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  its possible it might have some password or other sensitive type info in it.
<edmoore> psusi: ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  older log files get archived. thats what the #'s are for. I tend to clear them out every so often
<edmoore> not sudo mv -a?
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: In what file precisley?
<psusi> edmoore: I'd copy first, and make sure it's done right, before deleting the original
<oskude> is ubuntu-manual.org only available as pdf ? cant i read it online in html ?
<compaq> I have a problem, I installed libsfxswf-dev and the python wrapper, but the programs aren't there
<bullgard> s/precisley/precisely/
<edmoore> psusi: ok thanks
<llutz> Soyo: you can define external mail-addresses in /etc/aliases
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  it COULD be in any of the gdm log files. thats why its a warning that it 'may contain' if you are worried about it.. then dont inlude them
<compaq> anybody tried this librfxswf-dev; I can work it.
<krishnandu> how to remove python2 and install python3??
<Soyo>  llutz | nice, thanks
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: You are speaking about "COULD". I have been checking actually. And I had a precise question.
<compaq> krishnandu, did you try apt-get remove and then apt-get install?
<krishnandu> <compaq> Nope. I'm asking how to do it
<krishnandu> <compaq> Currently I used sudo apt-get install python3
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  so you found a password in the files? or what did you find?  The most senesitive information could be some of your passwords to machines you used.     rephrase your question perhaps.
<krishnandu> <compaq> And the installation is going on
<krishnandu> <compaq> Now how to remove the older version??
<compaq> krishnandu, thats it.
<krishnandu> <compaq> But how to remove the older version?? Leaving it won't have any problem??
<compaq> krishnandu, it probably did it automatically, and it says it there to
<compaq> krishnandu, no, it will remove I bet, I never used it myself
<Tom^> hi i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and im trying to setup fglrx for my radeon 5870 and when im doing aticonfig --initial it errors with "Unable to find any supported Screen sections" any one got any tips how to solve this?
<krishnandu> <compaq> Okies....How would I see the version??
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: If a password is contained, in what file is it then precisely?
<compaq> krishnandu, but usually there remove older ones when new ones are installed
<krishnandu> <compaq> hmm
<krishnandu> <compaq> lemme see
<nmvictor> ok, what would be the appropritae Horsync, VertSync and refresh rate for a 12" inch monitor? using an ati/radeon driver?
<compaq> krishnandu, you can run any program name with -v option to see version.  Well most programs have that option
<krishnandu> <compaq> Nope the older version is not removed. When I typed python i get the older console and when i type python3 i get the newer console
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:    GDM logs get taken and slowly 'arvchived/moved' to different names thats why you have  different #'s on them.  current one is proberly no#. .1 is yesterdays .2 is the day befors (or somthing like that) so  its possible  that  your sensetive information could be in any of them.. because its logs of gdm fro the last week+
<plazia> anyone else have the problem where sometimes you boot up and your ntfs  partitions are visible and other times you boot up and they are not?
<compaq> krishnandu, ok, so you are good then, but if you do want to remove older one use apt-get remove, but I wouldn't worry about it too much
<krishnandu> <compaq> Okies...thanks...lemme try
<struhevol> hello
<EaS> Come to Irc.Chatfreedom.Net # Theg-spot for the best pussy!
<EaS> Come to Irc.Chatfreedom.Net # Theg-spot for the best pussy!
<EaS> Come to Irc.Chatfreedom.Net # Theg-spot for the best pussy!
<FloodBot4> EaS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compaq> krishnandu, no problemo
<krishnandu> <compaq> :)
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: That is not correct. Suffix numbers 1, 2, 3, 4 do not refer to today, yesterday, the day before yesterday, ...
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  seems the logs in /var/log/gdm are different then whats in /var/log
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: Indeed.
<Dr_Willis> explains why they are not gettting archived also i imagine - lioke other logs do
<Glacer> Hello, has anyone got Gdesklet to work on 10.04? mine took a update and now it will not start.
<Rogzilla> Please help. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 server. I have written a script to open a vlc stream, then a startup script that starts the stream script in a new screen session. However, I want to be able to pass the sudo privalegs from the start.sh to the video.sh in screen. So that I can enter my password outside of screen. Any ideas??
<Guest5572> witam
<Unno> archetype: back. Here is an example: http://pastebin.com/e7p7DDfE
<mxgms> ok, thanks
 * Dr_Willis sees no real logic in the log file becoming .1 and .2 now..  Unless its based on size..  some of mine are 4+ days different in date.
<Glacer> Rogzilla, isnt it bad to run things under root as far as server wise if it's public?
<llutz> Dr_Willis: handles by lograte?
<llutz> handled
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  never really noticed. I tend to clean them out befor i get too many. :) havent cleaned them in weeks...
<Rogzilla> Glacer: here are my scripts. http://pastie.org/967843 I have to use sudo to open the firewire input.
<Glacer> oh
<Audible> cant you give your user access to the firewire?
<Rogzilla> im using the video1394 module, and dvconnect needs sudo privs.
<Glacer> wow Rogzilla if you can write scripts like that and more, you know more then me, lol
<Rogzilla> Glacer: they are actually super simple, in reality there are only two commands.
<monty_hall> Anybody know of cli that will take an address and return the geographical location?  I know there are websites.
<ryuurei> Is there an official channel for ubuntu 10.04 discussion?
<josh123> I just installed openoffice.org and when I open it, instead of showing icons for copy/paste, etc, it has the text "copy" "paste"... is there any way to show icons instead, like in MS word?
<monty_hall> s/cli/cli program
<Glacer> ryuurei, this is ubuntu-unregistered
<Pici> ryuurei: This channel is for all supported versions of Ubuntu, but it is a support channel.  Discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Glacer: No, this is #ubuntu
<Glacer> isn't there a #ubuntu channel?
<Glacer> oh
<Rogzilla> So, back to my question. Anyone know how to pass sudo privs into screen? http://pastie.org/967843
<ryuurei> Thanks. Appreciated.
<Glacer> I thought people that wasn't registed come here
<chantha> flash
<xomp> hello, how would I move all files/folders from /home/user/home/user to /home/user ?
<Pici> Glacer: Thats #ubuntu-ungregged, and nothing is forwarding users there at this moment.
<xomp> sorry, using command line only here :)
<Rogzilla> xomp: command 'cp -r /home/user/home/user /home/user
<josh123> xomp: mv -R /from/path /to/path
<xomp> Rogzilla, cheers mate \o
<Rogzilla> xomp: i meant mv
<xomp> ah hah okay :)
<xomp> thanks guys
<Glacer> Pici you use Gdesklet on 10.04? mine took a update and now it will not start.
<peekok> hi all
<anon_> hai
<xomp> josh123, mv: invalid option -- 'R'
<Pici> Glacer: I'm sorry, I don't.
<archetype> Unno: ok. hold on a sec though
<josh123> xomp: mv /from /to
<josh123> drop the r
<xomp> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> Glacer:  run it from terminal, look for error messages - for a start?
<Rogzilla> xomp: haha, the -r option is for recursive, for the copy cp command.
<josh123> anyone know how to enable icons in openoffice? so that it displays the icons for actions instead of plain text
<mant1s> with the new ldap package in 10.04lts can you update the ldap database on the fly?
<peekok> anyone have any idea why the ethernet in 10.04 LTS is not working? I had that sorted out on OS X laptop (also, live cd on the same machine through virtualization - ethernet is working fine). on the desktop pc, with fresh 10.04 install, there is no ethernet connection?
<Rogzilla> Rogzilla: So, back to my question. Anyone know how to pass sudo privs into screen? http://pastie.org/967843
<claude23> Ok. who knows how much memory the USB persistent programe takes up?
<nmvictor> something I havent gotten quite right, does the open source ati radeon driver for ATI cards support AIGLX ?
<solifugus> Where are package repositories listed?  Where I'd expect, "/etc/apt".. they seem commented out.. "but apt-get update" shows its getting updated info..
<Dr_Willis> claude23:  You mean how much more a 'live usb' booting with and without a persistant save file would take?
<nmvictor> something I havent gotten quite right, does the open source ati radeon driver for ATI cards support AIGLX ?
<SARO> hey maco i installed the backport-modules but it still does not work. how can i see which chipset i have? and how can i install a driver?
<SARO> Dr_Willis hi
<solifugus> I have a problem with vim not installing cause it wants a particular version of vim-common and apt-get installed a higher version...
<Dr_Willis> claude23:  it shoundent take up much (if any more actual ram) the persistant save file gets mounted to the proper locations and changes made to it.
<Dr_Willis> claude23:  it dosent all load into ram.
<anon_> kinda late on this one but anyone sorted the issue with heroes of newerth not being able to minimize?
<SARO> also can you recommend a good editor like notepad++ ?? the gedit is a bit lame
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  dozens of text editors you can choose from. I perfer geany. but its worth while to learn VIM
<ThinkingInBits> Hey, I am very new to linux... just installed ubuntu on my server, configured my LAMP stack;  Now, I'm trying to setup FTP... I installed vsftpd, and created a user with his home directory as /var/www, however when I try connecting through FTP I receive a critical error, any ideas why?  Sorry if this sounds naive, like I said I'm just starting off with linux.
<SARO> ok thanks will check out geany
<ThinkingInBits> SARO: I use TextPad
<padi999> evolution...sucks... I'm sorry to be putting this in troll-style but evolution is the single most often crashing application in ubuntu lucid
<SARO> ThinkingInBits: isnt this mac?
<ThinkingInBits> SARO: I thought they had packages available for all systems, could be wrong... I use it on windows
<Stijndg> padi999, it never once crashed here, i think it's a problem that does not affect all users
<Pici> !info geany | SARO
<ubottu> SARO: geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-1 (lucid), package size 2310 kB, installed size 6492 kB
<nmvictor> i need a hand, my graphics card is ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02), now to which radeon series doe it fall under?
<SARO> ok thanks
<SARO> i will try geany i think, textpad is only windows as it seems
<plazia> Anyone else have the problem where sometimes you boot up and your NTFS partitions are visible/mountable and other times you boot up and they are not?
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  theres proberly 20+ text editors in the repos....
<ThinkingInBits> SARO: Yeah, it is windows only :(
<b3bu> systemerror kk
<SARO> Dr_Willis: geany looks like an IDE though, i just want a powerful editor like notepad++ since gedit sucks
<mcl0vin> am trying to compile a V4L driver , were will be the best place to keep all requirments
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  the fact it has ide featuers does not mean its not a good text editor..
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  i never use the ide features.
<Rogzilla> Rogzilla: So, back to my question. Anyone know how to pass sudo privs into screen? http://pastie.org/967843
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  and geany is also avail for windows
<ThinkingInBits> Anyone on the vsftpd?
 * systemerror slaps b3bu around a bit with a large trout
<SARO> ok
<Rogzilla> ThinkingInBits: what about vsftpd?
<SARO> thanks
<ThinkingInBits> I'll post my original: Hey, I am very new to linux... just installed ubuntu on my server, configured my LAMP stack; Now, I'm trying to setup FTP... I installed vsftpd, and created a user with his home directory as /var/www, however when I try connecting through FTP I receive a critical error, any ideas why? Sorry if this sounds naive, like I said I'm just starting off with linux.
<SARO> Dr_Willis: i installed the backport-modules but it still does not work. how can i see which chipset i have? and how can i install a driver?
<b3bu> kkk
<Rogzilla> ThinkingInBits: did you edit the config file? /etc/vsftpd.conf
<ThinkingInBits> I took a look at it
<Rogzilla> ThinkingInBits: you might need to config something
<SARO> Dr_Willis: for the PRISM
<nmvictor> i need a hand, my graphics card is ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02), now to which radeon series doe it fall under?
<ThinkingInBits> let me take a deeper look
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  ive never used the backports stuff. chipset you can see with the 'lspci' command
<pdtpatri1k> Question .. does anyone have this problem too. After a while, ssh-agent stops to work and you have to manually fire it up again.
<SARO> Dr_Willis: it did not list my prism
<Rogzilla> ThinkingInBits: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<ThinkingInBits> should listen_ipv6 be enabled?
<ThinkingInBits> Rogzilla: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  it should of listed quite a bit of stuff. this is a PCI wireless card? or what exactly?
<pdtpatri1k> Question .. does anyone have this problem too. After a while, ssh-agent stops to work and you have to manually fire it up again.
<SARO> Dr_Willis: built in laptop
<Rogzilla> ThinkingInBits: you need to enable local_enable=YES, and write_enable=YES
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  you did read up at the wireless wiki pages?
<serlingrod> hi, my 9.10 update manger is not checking autmagically, and only shows updates due when I run it manually, even tho settings are all set.  I can't find a bug notice of this w/ Goog, anyone else having this issue?
<Dr_Willis> !wireless | SARO
<ubottu> SARO: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sticky> Is there a PPA for Lucid for the 2.6.34 kernel?
<padi999> Stijndg: and the lags? Do you not have very long lags with imap accounts?
<pdtpatri1k> does anyone else experience ssh-agent / keyforwarding problems in ubuntu? It works and it crashes after a while and you have to use ssh-add to manually add the key again.
<IdleOne> !patience | pdtpatri1k
<ubottu> pdtpatri1k: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SARO> Dr_Willis: ok i found it wiht lspci -v
<Guest64539> Is there a PPA for Lucid for the 2.6.34 kernel?
<SARO> Dr_Willis: now it says "access denied" and "kernel modules: p54pci, prism54
<Dr_Willis> Guest64539:  theres some KERNEL ppa's yes. but ive never used them. I was thinking there was even a daily build kernel ppa
<SARO> Dr_Willis: Capabilities: <access denied>
<Guest64539> Dr_Willis: Links please. :)
<Dr_Willis> Guest64539:  no idea. I dont use them.
<Dr_Willis> Guest64539:  i know better. :)
<Guest64539> Dr_Willis: Lucid's kernel has a massive IO bug for me.
<Guest64539> Dr_Willis: My IO performance is BAD.
<jahm> I downloaded a vhdl, but I don't know where the program is located
<SARO> what can i do
<Roasted> Does anybody have wireless issues with 10.04 that didn't exist in 9.10? I cannot connect to a WPA secured network at work, however I can connect to every other WPA + WPA2 network in other buildings without a single issue at work. Unsure of why 1 building is giving me a headache...
<serlingrod> err 10.04 Update Manager
<jahm> I had that error Roasted, a while ago
<_blackwater_> Roasted I did with 10 but it was broadcom chip problem
<Roasted> _blackwater_, I have a broadcom chip in my laptop. :(
<_blackwater_> Roasted but you can connect to 'any' wlan network tho right? just not one u want
<jahm> I changed the type of pass key
<Roasted> jahm, was it fixed?
<jahm> Yah
<Roasted> _blackwater_, We have several networks here. WPA2, WPA, I use WPA at home, and here at the high school (I work in a school district) we use WPA2 Enterprise. Everything works except ht emiddle school's WPA network.
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  what command are you doing exactly that says that denied stuff?  was it even able to show any networks when you scanned?
<ThinkingInBits> Cool, it works... thanks :)
<_blackwater_> Roasted i think it's wpa password
<Roasted> _blackwater_, yet I know the hardware itself can handle it. We have 100 identical laptops on XP Pro for studentes that work fine. My laptop is identical except on Ubuntu.
<Roasted> _blackwater_, what do you mean?
<kev_> I can't log in. Whenever I log in, there's a message like "you have been logged out within  seconds, if you didn't do this, then there's some prob with ur free disk space and blah blah blah...."
<Dr_Willis> kev_:  can you login via console?
<SARO> Dr_Willis: my wlan card is not in iwconfig or ifconfig, i got the denied output from "lspci -v"
<_blackwater_> Roasted if you can connect to some wireless networks then your radio is working, i would check the wpa passkey, passcode, for the ap you're trying to connect.
<SARO> Dr_Willis: i am trying to integrate my wlan card into the system so that it shows up in ifconfig
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  perhaps try it with sudo. (sudo lspci -v)
<kev_> I've tried logging in via failsafe Gnome and then swtching to console using ctrl+alt+f12
<kev_> it didn;t work
<kev_> I simply couldn;t see the tterminal
<_blackwater_> Roasted you can also troubleshoot with ' tail -f /var/log/syslog ' and see if you get passkey errors when connecting to your ap
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  in theory if the modules are loaded for it. it should show up in ifconfig
<markl> kev_: can you reboot in the troubleshooting mode?
<SARO> Dr_Willis: i just did sudo lshw -C network and it showed my chipset too but says "UNCLAIMED" next to it
<Roasted> _blackwater_, the AP and password is fine. Im positive of that. Ive even deleted the network from my history and re-connected to it. Or, tried to at least. It just keeps bombing out.
<markl> is it "recovery" ?  i can't remember what grub calls it
<GeekSquid> kev_: try Ctrl-alt-F1 ... there is not terminal @ F12
<kev_> Dr_Willis, you mean recovery mode? Yes. I tried it, and did the "fix x-graphics" thingy and did an fscan
<Roasted> jahm, what kind of passkey did you go to?
<kev_> ctrl-alt-f1?
<kev_> hmmm...
<kev_> ok
<_blackwater_> tail your syslog while trying to connect.
<Dr_Willis> kev_:  actyually i ment from 'alt-ctrl-f1' when you see the GDM login screen.
<SARO> Dr_Willis: yeah well sudo lspci -v showed a bit more information, but still it only LISTS stuff so i need to integrate it somehow into my system
<SARO> Dr_Willis: how can i do this?
<Roasted> _blackwater_, what will that prove? Whether or not the PW is fine?
<edmoore> where can I find the disc usage analyzer in netbook remix? it doesn't appear in the default applications menu system
<kev_> GeekSquid, But I'm currently running xchat (GUI) from the failsafe terminal
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  when  the proper modules are loaded - the tools should work for it, Ive rarely had any issues with wireless on my 4 notebooks
<GeekSquid> kev_: Ctrl-Alt-F7 will get you back
<SARO> Dr_Willis: well i did not remove any modules, i even installed the backport modules, and still it does not work
<_blackwater_> Roasted it will show authentication success / fail and also all 5 stages of negotiation.
<jbendotnet> am struggling to sign in to a user account via ssh
<Roasted> _blackwater_, so do I just type that command in and THEN try to connect to the wireless?
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  i would have to suggest checking the forums for your exact chipset and see if any other users of 10.04 have had any issues.  could be somthing trival wrong.
<SARO> i will try a reboot
<Dr_Willis> SARO:  or could be some very hard to find bug.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<b3bu> Anyone from Brazil?
<b3bu> Anyone from Brazil?
<jbendotnet> can sign in with another user account, and changed the password of the user I couldn't access, but still no joy
<SARO> yeah
<GeekSquid> !br | b3b
<ubottu> b3b: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> !br | b3bu
<ubottu> b3bu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jbendotnet> any pointers on the log file to look in?
<b3bu> obrigado
<kev_> GeekSquid, not in failsafe anyway. But When I tried logging in at failsafe gnome (which is supposed to give me a gui instead of the terminal), I can see nothing but a simpel gdasklet app I had on my desktop. Nothing else is visible (just black) or clickable. But I can click on this desklet and change its properties etc. And that means its not that my xorg crashed, right?
<b3bu> tankys
<_blackwater_> Roasted yes.  Open a console, type ' tail -F /var/log/syslog ', then try to connect.
<llutz> jbendotnet: /var/log/auth.log,       try "ssh -vvv user@host" to get more info
<michelle__> so... has anyone installed 10.04 with an nvidia raid yet? so far i havent been able to get it to work... but i am a total noob
<Roasted> thanks _blackwater_ . Have you personally had this same issue as me at any point?
<Roasted> michelle__, I have 10.04 on an nvidia card, but that desktop is @ home
<markl> michelle__: you mean a "raid" that is built onto the motherboard?
<kev_> GeekSquid, And what if I'm able to log in thru a terminal (which kind of confuse me 'cos I'm already at a terminal!) What next?
<jbendotnet> llutz: shoudl I do ssh -vvv whilst logged in ?
<llutz> jbendotnet: when trying to connect
<mrfelton> Hi. I'm trying to create a startup item for Skype, but it's not working. The command I have used is: echo username password | skype --pipelogin &
<markl> michelle__: those are 100% useless; you should get a card like maybe something from 3ware (cheap on ebay)
<michelle__> yes... raid 5 array 4 250g disks
<mrfelton> this command works when called from the terminal
<mrfelton> but not from the startup application
<GeekSquid> kev_ sounds right, uh I think Compiz may have crashed... try Ctrl-Alt-T and run compiz --replace-metacity
<mrfelton> any ideas?!
<michelle__> i know... but i have my xp install already on the raid and i need to dual boot it
<markl> michelle__: "built in" motherboard raid is really just a hook to a windows driver
<_blackwater_> Roasted yes - most of the time to see if I fatfingered a password, or just completely out of range, or if I had a radio problem with my chip.
<markl> and the real processing happens in windows
<xingfudan> hello
<michelle__> yes  i know... but dmraid doesnt seem to load auromatically
<Roasted> _blackwater_, the thing is theres a checkbox to *show password* in plain text. I am absolutely, positively, 100% that the password is completely correct. There's no getting around that. I type it in windows, it works. I type it in ubuntu, it doesn't. Same PW. Same SSID. Same network.
<markl> my suggestion is to never use RAID unless you have a separate card
<jbendotnet> llutz: ok, what am I looking for?
<markl> linux software raid has serious problems too
<michelle__> and the alt disc install doesnt seem to see the raid even after i tell it to activate it
<llutz> jbendotnet: errors, warnings
<jbendotnet> kk
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: could try setting a simpler password, just to test.  not all adapters can use wpa under linux
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, mine can.
<kev_> GeekSquid, Compiz? I'm not sure if i had it installed...might have messed up with the package manager,....I'll do it....but I think this happened when I was trying out xfce. It was so buggy. One time, the sound won't work, and the other time, all my icons dissappears! i was just trying it out. And finally it somehow ended up like this. Today mornng I logged out from XFCE and when tried to log in again, the "you have logged out within s " message appeared
<jbendotnet> it's saying it's an invalid user in the log
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: try wicd
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I tried several networks here at work. WPA, WPA2, WPA2 enterprise, etc. They all work except the one WPA network I try.
<jbendotnet> llutz: fot allowed because not listed in AllowUsers
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: does it have mac filtering or any other extra security?
<kev_> GeekSquid, just one sec, let me try out what u said
<llutz> jbendotnet: so adjust sshd_config
<jbendotnet> wonder why it's changed
<michelle__> i have looked at he how to on the site... and tried to follow the one for the alt disc install, but it failed to see the raid
<jbendotnet> will do
<markl> michelle__: my recommendation is to get something like: http://tinyurl.com/25yw4n5
<markl> and start over your raid project - never use motherboard or software raid
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, no, this particular network is a simple WPA passphrase network.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, its an identical setup to 2 other buildings (however theres different wireless controllers there) but its all the same kind of security and layout. Theyw rok, but this particular one does not. Hence my frustration.
<jbendotnet> llutz: ok - clearly never signed in via SSH with this user
<jbendotnet> doh
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I WAS able to connect at one point, but Id lose connection like every 10 minutes and itd struggle re-gaining it. Most often Id have to reboot to regain it.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: got the latest driver for your device?
<jbendotnet> in
<jbendotnet> phew
<michelle__> markl:   i cant... my windows install is on the raid
<llutz> jbendotnet: not every user needs ssh-access
<jbendotnet> true
<jbendotnet> this one does
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, whatever came in hardware driver mgr in 10.04
<markl> michelle__: copy your windows data to another drive temporarily or something like that
<jbendotnet> just doing it all via cli and su'ing to the user
<jbendotnet> so didn't notice
<markl> michelle__: it won't be easy but you have to get rid of that POS motherboard raid somehow
<Lartza_> how do you restart xfce login manager?
<karma_police> i want to be able to right click a volume or flash drive and format but i don't have that option
<Lartza_> Or display manager
<Lartza_> what's the service?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: maybe there is a newer one that hardware manager doesn't know about yet. i'm guessing its some cheap broadcom 43xx thing
<llutz> Lartza_: gdm most likely
<phillyj> how do i remove a program? I ran "make clean" and then "make distclean" as was said in the install file but the folder is still there
<ActionParsnip> karma_police: you need to add a service menu in nautilus
<michelle__> nah...  i know they have support for it in dmraid... would rather use that if i can
<shamelessn00b> hi, I accidently rm -r'ed my /home/Desktop folder
<Lartza_> llutz: On xubuntu? :/
<jrib> phillyj: I assume you didn't use apt to install it?
<archetype> Unno: jesus christ i ve been looking at it for half an hour!!! ... have you seen the code? check line 20!!! at the end you have a ; at the if statement
<karma_police> how do i add a sevice menu in nautilus?
<phillyj> no
<kev_> GeekSquid, Hey, that ctrl+alt+f1 worked
<rmatte> is there a way to do a do-release-upgrade and have it automatically select all of the default options?
<shamelessn00b> how to recover deleted files in ubuntu
<shamelessn00b> ?
<llutz> Lartza_: afaik xfce has no special dm
<michelle__> when i am ready to dump windows completely, i would redo it as a  software raid
<jrib> !recover | shamelessn00b
<ubottu> shamelessn00b: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<kev_> And when I tried failsafe gnome again, I just got a message that gconf server exited with an error  ( It was there before, I simply forgot to tell you)
<jrib> shamelessn00b: basically, use your backups
<phillyj> i used the ./configure; make; make install method
<ThinkingInBits> So I installed vsftpd and I'm successfully connecting to /var/www through ftp, but when I try to upload a file I receive a critical file transfer error, any ideas?
<iceroot> shamelessn00b: if it was on gui, use the trash, if it was rm say goodbye to the files
<kev_> GeekSquid, And when I tried failsafe gnome again, I just got a message that gconf server exited with an error  ( It was there before, I simply forgot to tell you)
<shamelessn00b> :(
<ThinkingInBits> the user's home dir is set to /var/www, but I can't upload files to that location
<ActionParsnip> karma_police: there are guides everywhere for them, you can add extra functionality to right clicks of any type of thing to make life easier
<shamelessn00b> Im tryng to use scalpel
<llutz> ThinkingInBits: checked permissions? "ls -ld /var/www"
<ActionParsnip> karma_police: someone may have already made one as it does make sense
<archetype> told ya that this is a PEBCAK
<jrib> phillyj: why?  You should always use APT whenever possible.  To remove it, you'll have to read tho software's documentation.  Sometimes developers include a "make uninstall" rule.  When they don't you must delete the files yourself
<shamelessn00b> but it gives me shit loads of files to sift through
<Lartza_> what's the keyboard showrcut to restart xorg after the backspace was disabled?
<Unno> archetype thank you... you're a life saver. no i didn't see that. I've been looking for half a day at it. I guess a fresh pair of eyes is welcomed all the time
<Lartza_> printscreen, k and?
<ThinkingInBits> llutz: drwxr-xr-x
<michelle__> so... if i did wipe my raid and start over... how would i have a dual boot system with windows and linux both striped in a raid 5 config
<jrib> !away > edmoore|away
<ubottu> edmoore|away, please see my private message
<llutz> ThinkingInBits: owner/group?
<ThinkingInBits> it should be drwxrwxr-x?
<archetype> Unno: welcome. Glad to be of some help :)
<michelle__> in a software raid setup
<kev_> My gconfiguration server crashed with an error 256. Any ideas?
<ThinkingInBits> root root
<kev_> Simply put, I can;t log in
<Unno> archetype: works like a charm. thanks again. G*d d*amn you stupid ' ; ' char
<rmatte> is there a way to do a do-release-upgrade and have it automatically select all of the default options?
<ActionParsnip> Lartza_: should be ALT+K+PrintScrn
<llutz> ThinkingInBits: what group does vsftpd run with, nogroup? "chgrp nogroup /var/www" "chmod g+w /var/www"
<kev_> Lartza_, Why do u need it? 'cos my xorg kind of crashed and I'm wondering if this particular shortcut will do any good.
<ActionParsnip> Lartza_: you can re-enable it under keyboard prefs
<archetype> Unno: yeah... very well hidden this tricky little ";". you could never understand why it is going in the error statement
<perlmonkey2> Sometimes my laptop won't change cpu freq scales and sticks at its idle setting.  Pulling the power and plugging it back in resets it, but is there another way to reset the cpu scaler besides physcially pulling the cord?
<ThinkingInBits> llutz: I'm new to linux, still grasping how accounts/groups work
<michelle__> it is kind of irritating to see that this problem has existed for years, and it still hasn't been addressed in the main install
<kev_> Any idea what's with this gconf server?
<Unno> archetype: I should document this new error: "Success" and explain how to achieve it. It should be a blast in the geek community
<ThinkingInBits> llutz: I'm going to change my ftp username's group to have permissions on /var/www
<llutz> ThinkingInBits: you don't want to have vsftpd running with group=root
<karma_police> is there a linux mint help chat? i know i am in an ubuntu room
<phillyj> jrib it wasn't a file i could use apt with
<ThinkingInBits> fsftpd is not a valid user
<jrib> phillyj: what exactly was it?
<michelle__> yea.. mint is on the spotchat networl
<ThinkingInBits> llutz: my ftp user, is in a self titled group
<michelle__> yea.. mint is on the spotchat network
<llutz> ThinkingInBits: k
<ThinkingInBits> Do I want to change my home directory to 777?  Or should I make my ftp user the owner?
<^kiff^> hi
<llutz> ThinkingInBits: 777 is a bad idea in most cases. why does your ftp-user needs access to your home?
<ThinkingInBits> well his home directory is /var/www
<phillyj> jrib: it was a FFTW; a Fourier Transform library
<llutz> ThinkingInBits: ftp-home ok, "chgrp group /var/www" and "chmod g+w /var/www"  where group is your ftp-group
<ThinkingInBits> llutz: the ftp user is named ftpuser in a group entitled ftpuser
<jrib> phillyj: there are plenty of those, you're being vague
<phillyj> jrib: a C subroutine library
<llutz> ThinkingInBits: so "sudo chgrp ftpuser /var/www"
<Dark_Wolf> I've got a Dell Inspiron 1100, and Xorg doesn't work on the laptop's monitor, it just goes straight to external, even with no monitor connected. Can anyone tell me how to fix it?
<Dark_Wolf> I'm on Lucid, by the way
<xloosescrewx> I need help with flash player i cant see/hear any web "streaming "videos all i get is a black screen
<jrib> !info libfftw3-3 | phillyj, this?
<phillyj> jrib: I installed a newer version but i needed an older version
<ubottu> phillyj,: libfftw3-3 (source: fftw3): library for computing Fast Fourier Transforms. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.2-1 (lucid), package size 1422 kB, installed size 3540 kB
<Glacer> Hello, has anyone got Gdesklet to work on 10.04? mine took a update and now it will not start.
<Dark_Wolf> Glacer: I don't think it works :/
<phillyj> jrib: yes but i needed 2.x.x version
<Glacer> I used older version got it to work 1 time, then it updated again and messed it up
<jrib> !info fftw2 | phillyj, this?
<ubottu> phillyj,: fftw2 (source: fftw): library for computing Fast Fourier Transforms. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-22 (lucid), package size 218 kB, installed size 496 kB
<ThinkingInBits> llutz: works now, thanks.  What exactly did those commands do?
<phillyj> so its already installed?
<jrib> phillyj: no, it's available in the repositories
<kage> Qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare trinity su ubuntu?
<xloosescrewx> hello
<guntbert> !it | kage
<ubottu> kage: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<llutz> ThinkingInBits: man chown/man chmod :)  changed ownership of that dir to a group your user is member of and gave that group write-permissions (g+w)
<phillyj> jrib: so i use apt get?
<xloosescrewx> I need help with flash
<jrib> phillyj: if you want to install it, sure
<arand_> !details | xloosescrewx
<ubottu> xloosescrewx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ZykoticK9> Glacer, open a terminal and run gdesklets and see if you get the error "Could not import tiling module!" if so you should add yourself to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdesklets/+bug/569714
<ThinkingInBits> llutz: cool, so any subsequent ftp users that I want to have permissions, I can just add them to this group :D
<llutz> ThinkingInBits: yes
<xloosescrewx> im running ubuntu 10.4 when i try to play any sort of streaming media the video only goes to a black screen, nosound either.
 * ActionParsnip laments for his firewire hdd connection :(
<Dark_Wolf> Does anyone know where there might be any instructions on getting 10.04 working on a Dell Inspiron 1100?
<phillyj> jrib: so what should i type? apt-get 2.1.3?
<ActionParsnip> xloosescrewx: can you use http://pastebin.com   and give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf; uname -a     Thanks
<jrib> phillyj: you can use Software Center if you aren't comfortable using apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Wolf: www.laptoplinux.com
<jrib> !apt > phillyj
<ubottu> phillyj, please see my private message
<Dark_Wolf> ActionParsnip: That's a search portal.... wrong URL?
<xloosescrewx> im confused, do you want me to go to pastebin and what is dpkg?
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Wolf: www.linux-laptop.net
<phillyj> jrib: back to my 1st question; should i remove the folder fftw-3.2.2? and how?
<Dark_Wolf> ActionParsnip: Doesn't have 10.04 for my model.
<ActionParsnip> xloosescrewx: the thing after the link is a command to run in terminal, copy the outouot and paste it into the link , this will allow you to give the output without spamming the channel to death
<jrib> phillyj: as I said before: To remove it, you'll have to read tho software's documentation.  Sometimes developers include a "make uninstall" rule.  When they don't you must delete the files yourself
<Dark_Wolf> Anyone know how to get X working on an Inspiron 1100?
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Wolf: its going to be basically the same
<Dark_Wolf> ActionParsnip: xorg is a lot different in 10.04
<xloosescrewx> ok
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Wolf: just because its not EXACTLY what you are using doesnt't mean it wont fly
<bezdomni> Is ubuntu software center the preferred way to install software, or is it a convenience that shouldn't be expected to work consistently at this point?
<Cynthia> bezdomni: the former
<jrib> bezdomni: the former
<phillyj> jrib: o ic; i can't find the fftw 2.1.3 in the software center; i'll try apt-get
<Cynthia> but you can also use Synaptic (which is expected to be stable) and apt-get (also)
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Wolf: if there is an xorg.conf there then you can make the file and use it (for example). xorg.conf can still be used
<jrib> phillyj: the package name is fftw2.  There's also sfftw2 but I don't know the difference.  You'll have to check that
<Dark_Wolf> ActionParsnip: I have no idea how to make an xorg.conf
<bezdomni> I ask because I am using a fresh install of ubuntu, and it keeps spitting errors at me like "sorry this software is not available for your i386 architecture" (nevermind that I am on an i686 machine), and downloads hang more often than they go through.)
<bezdomni> Alright, cool - thanks. Synaptic is still the way to go?
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Wolf: there are thousands of example files online, you can use sections or full versions of those files to make the xorg.conf file
<hmw> when I want to play games in VirtualBox, should I install the OSE or the personal edition?
<Cynthia> bezdomni: downloads hanging might be a network issue
<llutz> hmw: OSE is fine if you don't need USB
<hmw> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Wolf: you can generate one with: sudo Xorg -configure
<ZykoticK9> hmw, gaming in VBox will probably be disappointing FYI - wine is a better option
<Dark_Wolf> ActionParsnip: I'll try.
<Cynthia> bezdomni: (+) actually, your "no packages for this architecture" error might be because of a hung download for the package list itself - so it has an incomplete one to draw from
<ZykoticK9> Dark_Wolf, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<bezdomni> cynthia: nah, I don't think it is. Downloading with aptitude, wget, through the browser...etc are fine.
<Cynthia> try again later
<jrib> How do I stop mplayer from spamming "bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)" about a dozen times everytime I use it?  (apparently the message is not specific to mplayer, though that's the only way I have experienced it)
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Wolf: you can then tweak to make it use a slightly different config to get better performance etc etc
<bezdomni> Cynthia: Ok - that is interesting! I think something did screw up there a while ago, but I thought it was mended.
<bezdomni> Thank you!
<Cynthia> bezdomni: ah :) you can try fixing that with an 'apt-get update' command
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Wolf: if you get no X, boot to root recovery console and rename the file.
<Cynthia> to re-get all the package lists
<bezdomni> Fantastic!
<unclemantis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<unclemantis> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<unclemantis> i bailed out of my login and now i logged in again to try and start the install for java again and I get that
<hmw> ZykoticK9: i expect it to be somewhat lame, but I recently saw some 3d support when installing guest additions to a virtual XP, so I want to give it a try (for the first time)
<DrNight> Are software RAID sets broken for everyone during install or just me?  It seems to be trying to format /dev/mapper/isw_blah_array01 instead of /dev/mapper/isw_blah_array0p1?
<jef91> Is there a way I can tell what is holding back my packages from upgrading?
<labrosse> OU SUIS JE?
<Dark_Wolf> ActionParsnip, ZykoticK9: Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> !fr | labrosse
<ubottu> labrosse: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Pici> jef91: What command ar you using and what does it say?
<xloosescrewx> ok action parsnip, i entered toe command line into terminal, but i don't understand what to do with the website?
<Cynthia> unclemantis: my CTCP TIME was to see if you had just gotten the automatic update checking done by update-manager around 7 AM
<ActionParsnip> DrNight: i use hard raid if ineed it, software raid sucks imho
<Lok> \join #tool
<Lok> oops
<Lok> sry
<ActionParsnip> xloosescrewx: copy all the output, go to http://pastebin.com   paste the text in the box and lick the post button
<FloodBot4> Lok: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unclemantis> Cynthia o_O
<xloosescrewx> ok
<jef91> Pici when I run apt-get upgrade it tell me 10 packages are being held back but not way
<Pici> jef91: the 'upgrade' argument will not upgrade packages that have new dependencies.  What if you use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<DrNight> ActionParsnip, thank you for your opinion.
<ActionParsnip> jef91: the packages have dependancies which have not been met yet
<Cynthia> unclemantis: that's the most likely cause of the error you described, in my experience
<ThinkingInBits> Hmm, does anyone know where the configuration file for Apache2 is located?  The one that contains the document root and what not?  I tried httpd.conf in etc/apache2, but the file was blank.  I tried apache2.conf, but this didn't contain anything about my document root.
<ActionParsnip> jef91: so they will not come down til the dependancies are met
<Pici> ThinkingInBits: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<ThinkingInBits> thanks
<jef91> ActionParsnip how do I see those dependencies?
<Pici> ActionParsnip, jef91: And they will never be grabbed if they require new packages if he does not use 'dist-upgrade'
<unclemantis> another proccess IS using it, my login balled on me so i want to start over
<DrNight> Well, I should be able to workaround this installer fail.
<unclemantis> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<greggg> hey guys,i would like to ask for some help reguarding the sound on my computer.hardware installed,drivers installed,and sound is all the way up.any tips?
<jef91> Ahh dist-upgrade did it Pici thanks
<unclemantis> I had a blue screen with an OK and I couldn't click it so i just closed my Term and logged into a new one
<ActionParsnip> jef91: not sure dude, the upgrades will coe when they are good and ready
<Pici> jef91: you're welcome.
<jef91> unclemantis Hit tab and then enter to select that OK message
<unclemantis> how do i get back into that other session?
<matumba> hey, can anyone tell me, when "ps" shows a process in parentheses? eg. running squid as root, creates a child process with user proxy and ps output shows (squid)
<Cynthia> (or just Enter if OK is the only choice and it's red [currently selected])
<ActionParsnip> matumba: ps -ef | grep -i squid
<Cynthia> matumba: that's squid doing that, it must have some meaning to squid itself - perhaps to indicate the fact that it's not the root squid process
<greggg> help with sound please
<Cynthia> unclemantis: what were you trying to do before you closed the Terminal instead of navigating to OK with the keyboard?
<ActionParsnip> !details | greggg
<ubottu> greggg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xloosescrewx> ok ActionParsnip I posted the terminal to pastebin
<matumba> Cynthia, so it's like execl("...squid", "(squid)", NONE);?
<ActionParsnip> xloosescrewx: ok now copy the address bar and paste in here
<greggg> ok
<Cynthia> matumba: it will still be 'squid' to run it, but it will adjust its "command line" to read '(squid)' if it's not the root process
<xloosescrewx> okhttp://pastebin.com/XvyPKrxs
<bastid_raZor> unclemantis: you should have used tab to move the highlight to the OK dialog then pressed enter
<ActionParsnip> xloosescrewx: ok great, now I can read what you pasted, you now know how to pastebin :)
<Cynthia> matumba: (+) for example, 'ssh' often gives 'ssh: net' and 'ssh: accept' processes
<xloosescrewx> ok cool
<matumba> Cynthia, thx
<Cynthia> greggg: what brand and model is your sound card? (pastebin the output of 'lshw -C sound' from a Terminal)
<karma_police> whats the easiest way to format a usb flash drive?
<ActionParsnip> xloosescrewx: ok thats FAR too many flash plugins, lets get rid of this mess and install the one package you need. I'll make you a command in pastebin
<hmw> karma_police: GParted probably
<greggg> having problem with sound,everything seems to be installed,i just dont hear anything.my kinux version is 10.04 lucid
<DrNight> Well, forums seem to indicate that some other methods that don't use p# (like nvidia) work fine.  So I'm going to guess that all isw devices require a workaround for use during installation.
<DrNight> Oh, well, I'll keep at it.
<xloosescrewx> ok Action, Thanks
<karma_police> i used to could right click the flash drive icon and format it but that option is no longer there.. i'd like the fix that if its not too incredibly hard. i'm still a noob
<Cynthia> greggg: while that is indeed more information, often this type of problem has to do with drivers being unavailable, if you didn't touch the default configuration
<hmw> karma_police: that option will probably only show, if the drive is not yet formatted.
<Cynthia> greggg: (+) could you either pastebin the output of 'lshw -C sound' from a Terminal, or just say the brand and model of the sound card in here?
<greggg> heres the info for sound card
<greggg>  description: Audio device
<greggg>        product: N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<greggg>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<greggg>        physical id: 1b
<greggg>        bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<FloodBot4> greggg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greggg>        version: 01
<karma_police> its has been formatted.. i can format it with gparted.. i just don't have it in the rt click menu like i used to
<ActionParsnip> xloosescrewx: http://www.pastie.org/967991
<greggg> product: N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<greggg>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<xloosescrewx> ok Action thanks
<plazia> Anyone else have the problem where sometimes you boot up and your NTFS partitions are visible/mountable and other times you boot up and they are not?
<yizi> can anyone help me get openvpn working on ubuntu server?
<bezdomni> Yes, I find it is always a problem when I boot up and NTFS partitions are visible. :P
<ActionParsnip> xloosescrewx: that will remove all the many flash plugins you have then install 64bit native flash which runs better on your 64bit ubuntu
<hmw> plazia: that is uncommon
<plazia> bezdomni, :)
<hmw> bezdomni: it might be a bad idea to use sarcasm in here
<plazia> hmw, but it happens?
<unclemantis> so how do i get back to my other session?
<plazia> yeah sarcasm isn't easily conveyed over a textual medium.
<Cynthia> greggg: the driver should be installed, then; I had an Intel ICH7 audio chipset last year and it worked. Try going to System / Preferences / Sound and see if anything obvious is missing, for example that Hardware has the right card selected, Output has the right type of output (analog or digital), and Applications has no Mute tick for the application you're trying to use
<hmw> plazia: not that i know about it. Do you have SCSI drives?
<ActionParsnip> plazia: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<plazia> well they're all sata so sorta count as scsi I guess.
<yizi> anyone got a good guide for openvpn?
<bezdomni> plazia: I've never encoutered such a problem - but intuitively I'm thinking maybe that problem could be with your BIOS?
<plazia> in the sense that hdparm requires you to do /dev/sda rather than /dev/hda.
<karma_police> is there a tutorial fo how to use the nautilus actions?
<plazia> it only happens about 1 out of every 5 bootups.
<bezdomni> karma_police - I think there is a help menu with a decent tutorial.
<hmw> plazia: i was thinking on a race condition, but i believe, that is uncommon with modern sata
<plazia> hmw, bezdomni the thing is I've noticed it's not just relegated to ntfs partition. a usb flash drive will not mount either.
<ActionParsnip> karma_police: http://techthrob.com/2009/03/02/howto-add-items-to-the-right-click-menu-in-nautilus/
<bezdomni> plazia - that is bizarre.
<guitar-maniac> help! I just did ubuntu clean install 10,04. and now my biggest resulotion is 640xetc. everything worked fine when i upgraded
<yizi> anyone installed OPENVPN before?
<greggg> where do i find preferences?its not in the drop down "system" menu.
<hmw> plazia: perhaps the BIOS theory applies. I can't tell.
<plazia> I can't fathom what the frack it is.
<dejavou42> well crap. I don't know what happened, but my gnome desktop isn't showing up, but the panels are. anyone know what I should check?
<xloosescrewx> ok ActionParsnips, do I need to do anything else? save, or exit?
<ActionParsnip> xloosescrewx: restart your browser
<bezdomni> Did you check /etc/fstab for anything out of the ordinary?
<Cynthia> guitar-maniac: details details! :) what is the brand and model of your graphics chipset, and does 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf' output anything?
<hmw> dejavou42: try "killall nautilus"
<xloosescrewx> ok
<jiffe> how can I find out what configure options were used to build a package?
<Cynthia> greggg: Are you using GNOME?
<guitar-maniac> Cynthia, can i paste the information to you in private, hard to follow with this resolution?
<greggg> yes
<Waggy> get list
<b0n1> hi why are some poeple uploading illegal files on rapidshare and want that other poeple download them ?
<dejavou42> anyone know why the gnome desktop wouldn't show up, but panels would?
<Cynthia> guitar-maniac: you could always reduce the font size a bit, I guess ;) and I prefer pastebin-linking to the channel
<karma_police> what all programs are available that format usb flash drives? i know of gparted
<b0n1> do they get money for that?
<Pici> !offtopic | b0n1
<guitar-maniac> ok ill try that :D:D
<ubottu> b0n1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> b0n1: its the nature of the world
<b0n1> what do you mean ActionParsnip ?
<b0n1> what profit do they make if other poeple download their uploaded stuff ?
<hmw> dejavou42: try "killall nautilus"
<guitar-maniac> long info came with that cat command
<ActionParsnip> b0n1: there will always be illegal uses of certain services and software, its the law of statistics
<dejavou42> hmw: nothing happened
<guitar-maniac> my graphic card is nvidia 8600gt, worked fine before this clean install..
<b0n1> yes but how do uploaders profit ?
<guitar-maniac> and yes, i did take the drivers as usual.
<greggg> i am using gnome
<hmw> dejavou42: do you still see the background image you used to have?
<b0n1> in torrent i understand it, because they can download faster if they seed
<Pici> ActionParsnip, b0n1: This conversation is not on-topic for the Ubuntu support channel. Please either move to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere.  Thanks.
<Cynthia> guitar-maniac: clean reinstall, eh. you might have to get back into the Driver Manager (System / Administration / Hardware Drivers) to install the driver again
<dejavou42> hmw: nvm, If I would have moved my windows, I would have seen the icons appeared again. Thanks!
<b0n1> but on rapidshare and other uploading servers i dont get it
<ActionParsnip> b0n1: they dont but they get to give out illegal files easily etc, its like illegal torrents
<ActionParsnip> Pici: gotcha
<bastid_raZor> ActionParsnip: -1 for feeding
<Cinnamon> Hello kids, this command is cool. rm -rfv /*
<guitar-maniac> i installed them after the clean install, there were two optins, i tried them both, but did nothing..
<Cynthia> Cinnamon: No.
<ActionParsnip> bastid_raZor: i eat trolls for breakfast
<hmw> dejavou42: sometimes nautlius can crash, killing it causes it to restart itself. Same applies to gnome-panel sometimes
<b0n1> ActionParsnip:  can you join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ViperBorg> Oh, joy, the trolls are in.
<bastid_raZor> ActionParsnip: you're like the mother kitty cat.. toy with the food for the kittens to see how it is done.
<dejavou42> hmw: so, why did killing nautilus fix that, I mean I rebooted, which should have killed nautilus anyway right?
<Cinnamon> Hello kids, this command is cool. rm -rfv /*
<ActionParsnip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Glacer> Where can  i get older version of Gdesklet it worked before and this upgrade one on 10.04 does not work the gdesklet
<Cynthia> Pici: can we get a ban for Cinnamon please?
<Cinnamon> Pici: can we get a ban for Cinnamon please?
<ActionParsnip> Cinnamon: next time, don't bother ok
<Cinnamon> Cinnamon: next time, don't bother ok
<Cynthia> there, now he said it himself - he should be banned
<Cinnamon> there, now he said it himself - he should be banned
<hmw> dejavou42: perhaps the problem remains, you will see on your next boot. I just guessed, that your current Nautilus instance might have had some hickup, so killing the process simply restarted it. Perhaps you should reboot and check, if the problem persists.
<Cinnamon> dejavou42: perhaps the problem remains, you will see on your next boot. I just guessed, that your current Nautilus instance might have had some hickup, so killing the process simply restarted it. Perhaps you should reboot and check, if th
<llutz> !ops | Cinnamon bot
<ubottu> Cinnamon bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Cinnamon> !ops | Cinnamon bot
<Cinnamon> Cinnamon bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h0
<ActionParsnip> just ignore it, some people are idiots
<Cinnamon> just ignore it, some people are idiots
<dejavou42> hmw: alright, will do thanks
<Cinnamon> hmw: alright, will do thanks
<FloodBot4> Cinnamon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hmw> omg do they send bots to troll us now??
<ViperBorg> hmm... everyone say something and cause Cinnamon to be kick banned now?
<archwild> who is "they"
<hmw> profi trolls lol
<ViperBorg> hmw: I guess they do.
<ViperBorg> hmw: Trolls are just far too busy to do their own trolling.
<hmw> heheheh
<hmw> oh my
<guitar-maniac> I deleted the driver and try to install it again..
<Agu10> hi
 * Adityab discovered that Sheldon has switched to ubuntu.
<noecc> I have aliases defined in .bash_aliases for me and other user.  They work for me but not  if I sudo su -s /bin/sh otheruser?
<hmw> !hi | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Agu10> how can I deactivate compiz without loosing my configuratino?
<Agu10> so that when I activate it again, I have the same effects
<hmw> noecc: of course, because the other user has no aliases in their -bashrc files
<dejavou42> hmw: yup, same problem as soon as I rebooted, desktop was gone, and when I killed nautilus it came back
<gwz> hey i am trying to install limewire but its complaining about sunjava but i cant find it through apt-cache search
<jrib> noecc: why are you using such a silly command?  By the way sh is not bash by default
<hmw> dejavou42: hmm...
<Cynthia> noecc: sudo su -s /bin/bash otheruser
<gwz> anyone?
<Cynthia> gwz: apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<ActionParsnip> gwz: limewire runs on java
<gwz> i know
<gwz> but apt-get install doesnt work
<jrib> noecc: just do « su - otheruser »
<Cynthia> gwz: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Cynthia> whoops :)
<gwz> yuh
<gwz> i know , not a total newb at unix
<hmw> dejavou42: i can only guess from here on; My theory: Some program, that is loaded on start, makes Nautilus crash. Perhaps you get lucky and find something in your autostarts. I have a similar problem; I have to kill gnome-panel, since some indicator elements are drawn totally white and are inactive... didnt find a solution. Perhaps there is a bug?
<gwz> ackage sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Cynthia> gwz: fair enough
<ActionParsnip> !java | gwz
<ubottu> gwz: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<Cynthia> > ';' expected: { | gwz }
<Cynthia> > illegal start of expression: { | gwz }
<jrib> gwz: it should be in canonical's partner repository
<Cynthia> oi
<Cynthia> sorry for that!
<ActionParsnip> gwz: then you'd know to enable the extra repos ;)
 * jrib wonders what just happened
<dejavou42> hmw: where does nautilus store log files?
<dejavou42> /var/log?
<Cynthia> !java > Cynthia
<ubottu> Cynthia, please see my private message
<Cynthia> ok good
<hmw> dejavou42: good question, don't know, if it logs at all
<sanu01> can someone tell me what version of network manager is being used in ubuntu?
<Cynthia> that's a command I have for other channels >_< anyway, see what ubottu said about Java, gwz
<gwz> yuh got it
<gwz> thanks
<jrib> sanu01: packages.ubuntu.com should tell you if you aren't using ubuntu.  If you are, use apt-cache policy
<hmw> dejavou42: I am sorry, but I am stuck here, too. :(
<sanu01> cause i havent installed it
<xnox> google open-sources WebM & VP8 http://www.webmproject.org/tools/
<Pici> xnox: What?
<jrib> xnox: please don't advertise here
<xnox> it's not advertisement =)
<Cynthia> it was probably an /amsg with that piece of news
<jrib> xnox: ... or post random links for some other reason
<xnox> no it was not amsg
<LedHed> sometimes when I do an 'apt-get update'  the downloads stall out, or slow to 1kbps, is there a way to prevent this (and no its not my internet connection)
<Cynthia> ah mk
<hmw> dejavou42: Perhaps you can find out, if something happened before that error started happening; Did you update? Install software? Change Themes? Tweak your system in some way?
<Pici> xnox: This is a support channel, are you asking a question about that?
<dejavou42> hmw: just looked, nautilus doesn't seem to have a log
<hmw> dejavou42: what were the last things you did in general?
<dejavou42> hmw: that's the weird part, its pretty much a new install with no extra start up applications yet or anything
<xnox> Pici, jrib sorry this was meant for #ubuntu-offtopic click error
<jrib> xnox: k
<bastid_raZor> LedHed: you could change mirrors..  System > Administration > Software Sources
<dejavou42> the last thing i did before the problem was install a piece of software on wine, but I also uninstalled it
<hmw> dejavou42: very weird theory: bad sector ate part of your Nautilus
<dejavou42> hmw: shouldn't be, its a fairly new hard drive too.
<hmw> dejavou42: your'e probably right. Is it full moon again?
<dejavou42> hmw: :) feels like its getting close...
<Cynthia> hmw: lol :) next question is did a butterfly flap its wings near your hard drive? (xkcd comic)
<noecc> jrib: other user  is for application and has no pw.  In /etc/passwd for other user is /bin/bash
<hmw> dejavou42: my bug must either be bad luck or something in the home dir, which i virtually didnt touch. not in relevant areas at least...
<aeon-ltd> dejavou42: whats the problem btw? and nautilus might have a log did you check in /var/?
<gartral|p> In lubuntu, how do you set global proxy configs?
<rab13s> oops
<dejavou42> aeon-ltd: nautilus crashes on boot, which makes the gnome desktop disappear, and I have to kill nautilus to get the desktop back
<aeon-ltd> gartral|p: if your using network manager check there, if your using wicd check there
<Cynthia> gartral|p: Lubuntu isn't supported by Canonical, and you might have better luck asking their support channel than this one
<rab13s> hahahah
<lorenzosu> anyone expriencing 'blu skin' and all wrong colours with webcam on karmic (all web.cam apps)?
<aeon-ltd> dejavou42: anything that might conflict with it at boot?
<Roxxx85> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | Roxxx85
<ubottu> Roxxx85: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gartral|p> Cynthia, I'm literally the only person in that channel I think. That's why I asked here...
<Roxxx85> ok thanks sorry
<Cynthia> lorenzosu: you might need to adjust the color balance first
<dejavou42> aeon-ltd: its a new install, and the only changes are adding wine, setting up drivers for nvidia card, and enabling compiz
<hmw> aeon-ltd: i have a somewhat similar bug; i need to kill gnome-panel after boot. Some elements are drawn as white boxes and are disabled until i kill the panel... sound familiar?
<lorenzosu> Cynthia, can I do that system-wide? I know I can do it in cheese, but can't do it on skype
<webroasters> hey guys
<Shepry> HEY KIDS, TRY RM -RFV /*
<Cynthia> gartral|p: unless someone knows how to deal with LXDE (Lightweight X Desktop Environment) in here, I don't think you'll find your answer. For regular Ubuntu with GNOME it's System / Preferences / Network Proxy.
<Cynthia> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<dejavou42> hmw: what applets show up white?
<aeon-ltd> dejavou42: go to start up items on nautilus add "sleep 5 &&" before nautilus desktop, it will set a delay before launching nautilus
<ritu> ;-3*06/;3
<ritu> ftyy52
<hmw> dejavou42: it evolved; mainly the network manager, sometimes i had a second volume icon, and lately that thing showing my name in full as also that showing my user name
<webroasters> Problem: Skype is working, and I can call out to real numbers, but the voice that that person hears is very crackly and sometimes it drops the signal... However, when I use windows xp and skype, everything works correctly. Same computer, etc. Dual boot.
<Cynthia> ritu: Please switch to another window while you're cleaning your keyboard
<ritu> r6nan
<squisher> hi everyone, is there an easy way to prepare packages for both karmic and lucid in a ppa? Or do I have to have separate changelogs
<aeon-ltd> Cynthia: btw network settings are synonymous between DEs and WMs, whatever gui front you use its the same
<gartral|p> Not there.....
<aeon-ltd> gartral|p: do you use network manager?
<Cynthia> aeon-ltd: ah. I thought LXDE was a complete desktop replacement
<Pici> squisher: This might be more appropriate for #launchpad or #ubuntu-packaging
<tamir> Hi i use ubuntu 10.04 and I want to watch a .mkv with softsubs from right to left... i tried : totem vlc MPlayer SMPlayer with no luck Im pretty sure i got it working on 9.10 cant remember how ...
<squisher> Pici, thanks for the pointer
<aeon-ltd> Cynthia: i don't use LXDE but i think it uses network manager just like gnome
<LucidGuy> profile.d issue:  I have a bunch of environment variables set within /etc/profile.d/script.sh which work fine when the user logs into the console.  But when they login via X the variables are not set.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Cynthia: its a different desktop environment instead of gnome+metacity you can use LXDE+openbox
<gartral|p> Aeon-ltd yea..
<pozican> Does 9.10 have bash completion out of the box?
<ActionParsnip> Cynthia: you can use network manaer in any DE you like, as well as LXDE
<aeon-ltd> gartral|p: it should be there, search around
<ActionParsnip> pozican: yes
<dejavou42> aeon-ltd: am I suppose to see "nautilus desktop" in startup applications?
<aeon-ltd> dejavou42: or similar
<ActionParsnip> pozican: if yours doesnt there a section in ~/.bashrc to uncomment
<hmw> dejavou42: did you say you use 9.10
<Cynthia> ActionParsnip: I was elaborating on gartral|p 's question about network proxying, not Network-Manager
<gartral|p> Aeon not there.. its a cutback network manager...
<Cynthia> in GNOME I know where it's located, but not in LXDE
<abuayyoub> howdy, I was wondering if someone could help me. I installed lucid recently with Wubi to use as a duel boot with windows 7 but I find I dont use Windows at all anymore and I want to make ubun2 my only OS. Is there a way I can migrate to a full install without having to format my HD? Also this is all done on a single windows C: Partition ( stupid I know )
<aeon-ltd> dejavou42: btw my solution will just offset the problem not solve it
<dejavou42> aeon-ltd: the only thing close to that is remote desktop  which has nothing to do with nautilus.
<gartral|p> Cynthia my issue is this comp only has tethering from my droid...
<dejavou42> hmw: 10.04
<pozican> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to support someone - not really my install
<lorenzosu> Actually it seems a skype only problem
<gartral|p> Cynthia.. I'm giving up for now, it's not miscrit
<spezticle> anybody know about a common resource for finding local ubuntu groups?
<aeon-ltd> dejavou42: anything on the lines of nautilus at all?
<hmw> spezticle: try your language's ubuntu channel... what is your native language?
<dejavou42> aeon-ltd: nope
<spezticle> english
<spezticle> hmw: english
<ActionParsnip> Cynthia: i think its under Menu -> network   but if you know the command to launch it you can from ALT+F2 dialogue
<hmw> spezticle: well... in this case youre already in that channel ./°  uhm... a web search, or #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps?
<moreia> uff. Question: windowskey-E does this pretty thing where it shows all my workspaces. Is there a variation on that to show applications. Also, what is doing that? Gnome? Compiz? What component am I using?
<aeon-ltd> dejavou42: any other start up manager you could check with?
<Pici> spezticle: What locality?
<Glacer> anybody got a link to the older Gdesklet, mine took a update and no it will not start.
<Cynthia> moreia: Compiz. Try installing 'compiz-config-gnome' to see all the options available.
<rsullivan> can't seem to find the emacs-extras package for ubuntu 10.04 amd64
<Loshki> spezticle: something here maybe? http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<moreia> Cynthia: Thanks!
<hmw> moreia: it is Compiz. You might be looking for that expose like feature, checkout modules "scale" and "scale addons"
<dejavou42> aeon-ltd: such as?
<TKtg1> aeon-ltd: such as?
<Cynthia> abuayyoub: you will probably need to boot into an Ubuntu (or GParted) LiveCD to make a partition large enough to hold the files from your Wubi installation, by resizing your C: to be that much smaller. E.g. if your partition is NTFS 300 GB and your Wubi files 5 GB, you'd need to resize C: to 295
<aendruk> A proprietary 32-bit program appears to be looking only in /usr/lib on my 64-bit system; How can I tell it to use the correct library that is installed in /usr/lib32?
<TKtg1> abuayyoub: you will probably need to boot into an Ubuntu (or GParted) LiveCD to make a partition large enough to hold the files from your Wubi installation, by resizing your C: to be that much smaller. E.g. if your partition is NTFS 300 G
<diffrant> hi. i am getting a new corei7 system assembled tomorrow. it will be compatible with ubuntu latest right? I don't have much extra stuff though, except this graphics card http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_9800gt_us.html
<TKtg1> hi. i am getting a new corei7 system assembled tomorrow. it will be compatible with ubuntu latest right? I don't have much extra stuff though, except this graphics card http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_9800gt_us.html
<spezticle> Loshki: yeah, loco was a term i read in the forums but google searching the term wasn't helpful for ubuntu lol
<moreia> hmw: thanks!
<TKtg1> Loshki: yeah, loco was a term i read in the forums but google searching the term wasn't helpful for ubuntu lol
<TKtg1> hmw: thanks!
<aeon-ltd> dejavou42: theres a session manager that displays some items at boot
<l3iohazard> How do I stop the top and bottom bar spanning both monitors?
<l3iohazard> If I have dual monitors
<l3iohazard> Anyone?
<hmw> l3iohazard: i think, that is not trivial. You could try using the "expand" and "autohide" feature of the panel, or place it in vertical position
<scuffed> hello
<l3iohazard> ok
<moreia> l3iohazar: My panels don't span mult displays.
<hmw> l3iohazard: you could also remove it completly and use a dock, perhaps kairo-dock
<abuayyoub> TKtg1 hi, thanks. It seems a bit complicated. I have one partition I believe I set the wubi install to something like 18gb on a 300 gb disk. Do I have to use the live cd or can I just do if from Gparted right now?
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me about java? I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. Does that cover java?
<scuffed> can someone help me with my atheros problem?
<Nilos> brb
<livingdaylight> !java
<benkevan> !hi | scuffed
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<ubottu> scuffed: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Cynthia> abuayyoub: TKtg1 was only repeating my message, and he was banned
<dejavou42> aeon-ltd: I'm still getting use to the new menus in 10.04, but as far as I know, there is the startup-applications (which replaced the old sessions menu option) and I can use a terminal scheduler to run things, but other than that I do not know of another place where start up applications might be...
<sebsebseb> Hi
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: yes it should install java
<hmw> moreia: l3iohazard: it will span both screens in xinerama mode, i think, or in the other mode, my bad memory. one mode maximizes to both screens.
<abuayyoub> oh, sorry :) Thanks Cynthia
<benkevan> !hi | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dejavou42> aeon-ltd: I suppose I could try msconfig..... :)
<sebsebseb> benkevan: hi
<Cynthia> abuayyoub: you can resize them in GParted... right now? You mean from Wubi or from the GParted LiveCD? (gparted.sourceforge.net)
<aeon-ltd> dejavou42: oh wait can you still browse nautilus?
<aeon-ltd> dejavou42: show hidden files and click on xinitrc
<dejavou42> aeon-ltd: yeah, I just have to kill nautilus after boot
<razib> In One of my user account GNOME desktop is not woking, is there any way to reload or repair it?
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, when i go to gokgs.com webstart doesn't let me play in Chromium. Says that java plugin is missing?
<Cynthia> abuayyoub: a bit of explanation is in order. Your "partition" for Wubi is in fact just a file on Windows, that file having a filesystem of its own. You'll need to extract that "file" into an actual partition and make it bootable.
<abuayyoub> Cynthia, From my ubuntu install. Which im logged into right now. ( I have two boot selections at startup win 7 and ubuntu)
<abuayyoub> Cynthia, Ok, I got you.
<sebsebseb> razib: probably
<Cynthia> abuayyoub: The Ubuntu install you're using can't edit partitions. It'll only see from within that file. You'll need to boot into a real LiveCD
<valinux> test
<sebsebseb> razib: if you move/delete the correct .folders and then re load the account,  I guess it  will work properly again
<sebsebseb> razib: hidden .folders in Home
<aeon-ltd> dejavou42: are you viewing xinitrc now?
<abuayyoub> Cynthia, ok, so boot into the live CD and make a Partition big enough to hold my wubi files
<scuffed> can anyone help me with my atheros problem im having?
<Nilos> bk
<dejavou42> aeon-ltd: ok the only thing in that file is . /etc/X11/xsession
<aeon-ltd> dejavou42: no in your home directory show hidden files there should be a xinitrc
<dejavou42> aeon-ltd: I should say the only thing not commented out
<Cynthia> abuayyoub: hold up, there might be an automatic way to do it. read the instructions carefully, because I don't know if it'll delete data or try to preserve it : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1410208
<razib> .fokders i mean hidden folders?
<Nilos> I need help getting a wireless driver to work.I have used ndisgtk to install the driver, and the device is seen in lsusb, but the device has not been configured.
<abuayyoub> Cynthia, ok. Because if it's  just a matter of making a big enough partition i could just boot into windows and use partition magic or something.
<dejavou42> aeon-ltd: nope, there isn't a .xinitrc in home
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, I see now that sun-java is not installed. Maybe itis that ubuntu-restricted-extras installs some kind of java plugin but not the entire sun-java packaage. Or maybe even some free version, but not one that makes my java site work
<sebsebseb> razib: view > show hidden files and folders
<Cynthia> abuayyoub: you could do that, yes. here's another thread about this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784918
<lorenzosu> Cynthia, Just for the record... the command for skype reported on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#Skype worked.
<sebsebseb> razib: and then the hidden dot folders show in home
<abuayyoub> Cynthia,  haha Glad that u'm not the only one who's made this mistake :)
<dejavou42> aeon-ltd: the only xinitrc is in /etc/x11/xinit
<sebsebseb> razib: when you told it to show them for home
<lorenzosu> Cynthia, Thanks for yor help anyway.
<hmw> !java | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<Cynthia> lorenzosu: well, I didn't do much :p
<lorenzosu> Cynthia, :)
<sebsebseb> razib: also you could get rid of the old Gnome folders, and copy in from a new user account, and then it will probably work
<razib> thank you I will try your solution
<sebsebseb> razib: or so start over with a new account, and copy in whatever you want from the old
<livingdaylight> hmw, just installed it. but do you know what java is installed in ubuntu-restricted-extras if not the sun-java package?
<scuffed> Hello Everyone, how do i ask for help in here?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: no
<ThinkingInBits> So, all of the files I upload to apache through my ftp user are only chmoded as -rw------- is this the default for a reason?  Also, I was getting access denied unless I set my www to 777, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: java is in the partner repo in Lucid
<sebsebseb> !java  | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<hmw> livingdaylight: i don't know, but I guess it must be a version not from sun... I see people advinsing !java often here
<AhmedBH> Hi, WHen i run update from terminal i get this error at the end "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-proposed Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<AhmedBH> " how do i get eid from it
<aeon-ltd> dejavou42: easier solution! make a startup item with the command "killall nautilus" and another command with "sleep 3 && nautilus", the only problem with this solution is that it will be a 3 second delay until the icons reappear again, but its usable till you find a better solution
<Cynthia> scuffed: Just ask the question you need. Provide details relevant to the problem, such as versions of software, brands and models of hardware, etc.
<hmw> aeon-ltd: that is so cheap. I was thinking to do so on my pc, too... :((
<dejavou42> aeon-ltd: I'll give it a go...
<livingdaylight> hmw, i came to expect java in the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, but agues that is one I have to do myself
<aeon-ltd> hmw: you have the same problem?
<rabbit1> forgot password for .rar file, whats the solution?
<scuffed> Atheros has VERY low signal im running 10.04 driver ath9k
<claude23> Ok so i have the USB Persistant, but it is a .tar file. How do I use this?
<hmw> aeon-ltd: not exactly. I get some applets drawn in total white and dysfunctional on boot, until killall gnome-panel. Seems random.
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: personally I always use the 64bit .bin from sun.com and use that.
<rsullivan> anyone know the emacs theme that normally comes with emacs-extra package?
<Cynthia> rabbit1: This is definitely not the channel for that - please google "rar password recovery"
<aeon-ltd> meh..........
<Glacer> anybody got a link to the older Gdesklet, mine took a update and no it will not start.
<dejavou42> hmw: do you have compiz installed?
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, ok, you go directly... I have a 32-bit system so, ubuntu's repository suits me
<hmw> dejavou42: yes (and Karmic)
<Nilos> I need help getting a wireless driver to work.I have used ndisgtk to install the driver, and the device is seen in lsusb, but the device has not been configured.Where can I find the toold I need?
<Cynthia> claude23: extract the .tar file, it's just an archive. On the command-line: 'tar xvf TARFILE' after changing to the directory into which you want to extract the files. On a GUI, double-click the .tar file and drag-and-drop the files to the right folder
<Aazoris> I need some help please. I am really new to Linux yet alone Ubuntu.. If anyone can help me please pm me
<sebsebseb> !ask | Aazoris
<ubottu> Aazoris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cynthia> Aazoris: Please try to describe the problem in here
<hmw> dejavou42: it just started 2 days ago. Retrieving the partition image did not help, so it must be in /home, but I can't really imagine, how manipulating some text files (no confs) can cause that
<x2xx2nd> Hey everybody.... everytime i restart my PC the screen resolution returns from 1280x1024 to the default resolution(auto).... anytime i try to save the new resolution to the xorg file im not allowed even if i do gksudo nvidia-settings.... so whats the solution?????!
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: absolutely. some 64bit plugins go through nspluginwrapper which I think is messy considering native plugins exist rather than using 32bit via a wrapper
<dejavou42> hmw: just a hunch here, as I know that compiz causes a lot of problems. try backing up your compiz preferences, purging compiz, and see if the problem goes away.
<Cynthia> You have the bonus of not having to ask the question to multiple people in query if one says they don't know how to help.
<hmw> dejavou42: oookay
<hmw> dejavou42: though it ran stable for quite a while.. but who knows... I believe Ubuntu can do anything.
<sebsebseb> !pm > Aazoris
<ubottu> Aazoris, please see my private message
<randerz> can someone help me install gcc-4.2 and g++-4.2 on 10.04? I see these packages have been obsoleted
<Cynthia> claude23: I provided two ways to extract that file in here, the programs are either 'tar' or 'file-roller'
<ActionParsnip> x2xx2nd: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; then run: gksudo nvidia-settings   save the config as you wish then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   to review, if the res is wrong then change it. don't use auto in nvidia-settings  if the res you want isnt present and you can manually set the res in xorg.conf by modifying the values for the resolution
<Cynthia> (From PM)
<dejavou42> hmw: I have had compiz randomly cause problems for me in the past, and they have popped up random like that too.
<Aazoris> Kind of hard with the lines moving so fast, I bought a vps a week ago I had Ubuntu 10.04 installed and I am wandering is ther a for like a desktop/window view other than a DOS view? If so, how would I go about having it installed?
<hmw> dejavou42: i just can disable desktop effects and see, if it makes the whiteness go away
<x2xx2nd> ActionParsnip: thanks buddy ill try it
<sebsebseb> Aazoris: this channel is pretty quite at the moment,  plus to make things easier when it's busy or busyish like now,  when chatting to people directly we use tab :)
<dejavou42> hmw: true but you may have to reload the panel after you disable compiz
<sebsebseb> !tab | Aazoris
<ubottu> Aazoris: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hmw> dejavou42: i will reboot
<dejavou42> hmw: ok
<Cynthia> AAzoris: There is one, and you could install it with 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' on your VPS, however you'd also have to install VNC server packages
<sebsebseb> Aazoris: plu theres a way to turn off the join and leave messages and such, but that depends on your client
<ThinkingInBits> Hey guys, any idea why the files my FTP user uploads to the server are set with very low permissions? (-rw-------)  also, why the permissions of my /var/www have to be set to 777 just to allow access?
<Cynthia> Aazoris (+): Or an SSH server configured to redirect X windows. Otherwise you couldn't access the graphical interface at all.
<sebsebseb> pluss
<Aazoris> Ok give me one sec im going to try and do that now
<MPX> I've got a question
<sebsebseb> !ask | MPX
<ubottu> MPX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MPX> If Ubuntu locks up, say, a game locks up, and CTRL + ALT + F1 will not work
<MPX> I've heard that linux is virtually crash proof
<sebsebseb> MPX: full screen game, or just in a window?
<MPX> Full screen
<sebsebseb> MPX: yeah a Linux distro is unlikely to crash, however some of the apps will at times
<MPX> Is there any other keys that can bring me out to a terminal?
<Soyo> !mpx | If you can get a terminal open and run top you can close it.
<Soyo> !mpx | Alt+Tab
<MPX> I know soyo, but let's say that I can't and that CTRL + ALT + F1 does nothing
<MPX> Nor Alt + Tab
<sebsebseb> MPX: you can do xkill in a terminal and click on an app to close it, but yeah if your in full screen, how you going to get in the termianl? :D
<Cynthia> All of MPX's terminals are inaccessible, I think.
<SmartViking> Does not CTRL + ATL + F1 always work?
<MPX> I heard about SYSREQ keys to press or something
<sebsebseb> MPX: also if you know the name of a package, you could for example killall firefox
<MPX> No smartviking
<Soyo> why I am putting an exclamation point on your name I don't know
<MPX> I know all this sebsebseb
<Wizzup> I presume there's no ppa yet for firefox w/webm? :)
<Aazoris> Ok you mean something like AceAxe
<MPX> But I'm for example talking about a fullscreen game that has crashed, leaving me with a black screen, with a moving mouse cursor
<crazy6> join #kubuntu
<Cynthia> Well MPX, you could try Alt+SysRQ+[R,E,I,S,U,B] to force restart
<crazy6> whoops
<ActionParsnip> Wizzup: whats webm ?
<MPX> and ALT + TAB (CTRL + f1) does not work
<sebsebseb> MPX: well in that case, I guess its time to use the computers power button, and switch it off like that
<Wizzup> ActionParsnip: Google just opened VP8 video codec! :) http://www.webmproject.org/users/
<jad> Hello, I'm not sure this is the right place to post this, but there's something unusual is happening, my fan keeps whirring for like 10 seconds every minute. Its weird cuz cpu usage is less than 10% and cpu temperature is pretty low (50C)
<MPX> That was it Cynthia thanks :D But is there not a key combo exept for CTRL + ALT + f1 that will bring me to a terminal?
<crazy6> OK, so, how do I mount an ecryptfs home folder from and older user account? I know the passphrase, and all
<scuffed> does anyone in here know what to do with the Atheros Chip?
<Cynthia> MPX: Ctrl+Alt+F1 should be the key combo bringing you to one
<Soyo> mpx | ctrl+c?
<ActionParsnip> Wizzup: no idea what that is but...er....cool
<claude23> Ok. How can I extract a TAR file in windows?
<sebsebseb> jad: try ##hardware
<MPX> Cynthia: But if that does not work, but SYSREQ works...
<ActionParsnip> claude23: winrar can do it
<MPX> Is there not another one that can bring me into a safe shell?
<ActionParsnip> !windows | claude23
<ubottu> claude23: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Wizzup> ActionParsnip: It's a free codec that's better than h.264, and firefox has picked up support for it
<SmartViking> jad i guess thats why ur cpu temperature is prettu low
<mikeliss> Anybody know where errors from things started at boot go?
<AndroUser> syslog
<omfarka> hello, i installed kmplayer but i can't play any music and video files
<theseb> anyone notice cron doesn't WORK in LATEST ubuntu version Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> Wizzup: i'm not familiar with codecs for video, its of very little interest to me
<jad> ##hardware
<omfarka> i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<scuffed> how come i cannot install the jaunty-backports?
<jad> sorry, it looked like an irc command
<omfarka> what's the problem?
<sebsebseb> jad: /join ##hardware  or just click the link depending on your client
<ActionParsnip> scuffed: do you have the right repo enabled
<jad> oh ...
<jad> sorry, i feel so stupid
<scuffed> exactly which repo would that be?
<JesusMcCloud> hello i have lucid installed on my laptop (whixh has a synaptics multitouch touchpad) i know that hal got dropped... my touchpad is recognized as a logitech mouse, how can i fix this?
<claude23> yes windows.. theni'll get this done
<Agu10> how can I turn compiz off, so that when I turn it on, it uses the same configuration?
<sebsebseb> jad: nevermind
<Cynthia> MPX: I don't know of one. Maybe someone else does. (MPX wants to access a terminal from a frozen GUI (virtual terminal 7) and the other VTs are inaccessible. Perhaps a restart of X is in order... Ctrl+alt+Backspace?)
<Agu10> I mean without changing the effects config and what effect is ON and OFF
<sebsebseb> jad: people have done much more stupid things in here :D
<scuffed> i added the deb ##### jaunty-backports main universe multiverse and restricted
<Cynthia> but C+A+Backspace is disabled by default since Jaunty
<jad> yeah i know
<hmw> dejavou42: after disabling and rebooting, the bug was no longer, now reenabled and reimported my compiz settings, still no bug. Perhaps that did it.
<MPX> CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE...I thought that was disabled in the newer UBUNTU distros....how can I re-enable that key combo?
<Loshki> theseb: I've never seen anyone else claim that cron is broken in 10.04...
<abuayyoub> Cynthia, are you still here? I was wondering if you knew if it were possible to make my wubi install bigger? It seems like alot of hassle just to remove windows
<sebsebseb> abuayyoub: uhmm
<hmw> Cynthia: it's now alt-sysrq-k
<sebsebseb> abuayyoub: Wubi needs to run inside Windows
<MPX> hmw, will that restart x?
<leonesardo> ciao
<hmw> mpx right
<leonesardo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> scuffed: check in software sources to make sure all is ok
<sebsebseb> abuayyoub: so if you want to get rid of Windows, well there is some program that I have never used that will convert a Wubi install into a real partition.  or just use the Live CD and install with a real partition :)
<MPX> hmw, that's the one I'm looking for, thanks :)
<kraut> what's the best way to change the splash screen?
<scuffed> which i the repo i need to add for that?
<Cynthia> MPX: You'd have to be able to run 'sudo dontzap' or something. So you'll need to have a terminal first, and then you can C+A+Backspace for the next crashes
<dejavou42> hmw: compiz is really kind of dirty although nice :) it's kind of like those sour patch kids commercials.....
<omfarka> is there anybody? why i can play music and video  on kmplayer or amarok while i'm at ubuntu 10.04
<scuffed> ive added all kinds of repos
<sebsebseb> kraut: the log in screen you mean or?
<jungli> how to add more disk space ?
<Cynthia> abuayyoub: Do you have an external hard drive, or at least more storage than the hard drive you're working off of?
<scuffed> i and new to ubuntu but not computer illiterate, i can fumble around in here just trying to get more use to it
<Nilos> I need help getting a wireless driver to work.I have used ndisgtk to install the driver, and the device is seen in lsusb, but the device has not been configured.Where can I find the tools I need?
<kraut> sebsebseb: no, the boot splash
<Soyo> MPX: that SysRq allows you talk basically right to the kernel without going through anything else (i.e. a frozen gui)
<ActionParsnip> MPX: Cynthia: its also a config item in the keyboard section in preferences
<MPX> It should be an easy way to get into a safe terminal with root access if say X crashes and all Virtual Terminals were inaccessible
<Sonderblade> for some reason the initrd images on my ubuntu system has disappeared, so the computer wont boot. what is the best way to repair the system?
<Cynthia> abuayyoub: It's much easier to move files around if you can just copy what you want elsewhere, then wipe everything to reinstall just that.
<hmw> dejavou42: if this really was it, that was the first time in 2 years, i had compiz do so weird things... i mean those white boxes didnt only look white, they were completely disabled, which makes me wonder a bit. I couldnt live without compiz, it is the only fast thing in Ubuntu :-)
<MPX> Soyo, SysReq + K right?
<Glacer> Hello, has anyone got Gdesklet to work on 10.04? mine took a update and now it will not start.
<abuayyoub> sebsebseb, yes, I understand it needs windows. The problem is I only set my ubuntu partition ( wubi) to 18gb which is filled by now. The rest of the disk has windows file and storage. I would just like to make it bigger so I don't tun into space problems.
<sebsebseb> scuffed: What are you trying to install?
<scuffed> linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<kraut> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ActionParsnip> Glacer: launch it from terminal to get outputs, these should help diagnose
<sebsebseb> abuayyoub: I don't think you can do that with Wubi
<sebsebseb> abuayyoub: or not easilly anyway
<Soyo> MPX: http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/sysrq.htm
<MPX> Soyo, Thanks :)
<abuayyoub> Cynthia, I don't mind booting from Wubi, problem is my / partition is too small, if I could just make it bigger i'm cool
<Glacer> ActionParsnip, it doesnt connect in terminal
<dejavou42> hmw: I know I love it too, and wouldn't do without it, but I usually make another user to run applications (i.e. games) that don't play well with compiz
<sebsebseb> abuayyoub: also in the long run a proper partitioned install is better :)
<ActionParsnip> Glacer: how do you mean connect?
<Glacer> ActionParsnip, I think If I could find the older version it will make it work again
<Kvik> Hey nogen der har prøvet og installer KDE desktop på ubuntu?
<abuayyoub> sebsebseb, yea, I know I should have done it in the first place but... i was lazy lol
<sebsebseb> !se | Kvik
<ubottu> Kvik: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<omfarka>  is there anybody? why i can play music and video  on kmplayer or amarok while i'm at ubuntu 10.04
<Cynthia> abuayyoub: I don't know how to do that. Maybe someone else will. (abuayyoub wants to enlarge a Wubi install file)
<Sir_Konrad> dang it's hot.
<omfarka> excuse me, i can't?
<ActionParsnip> Glacer: desklets can be lauched from terminal, if you can work the command out you can launch it and the output will be given
<leonesardo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hmw> dejavou42: got it again... this time i have 2 power management icons, one with gray background and the context menu of the indicator applet...
<haardz> Hello guy's! Anybody can help me?
<sebsebseb> !ask | haardz
<ubottu> haardz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> omfarka: have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<haardz> Where can I find source  code linux rm command?
<MPX> So let's say X crashed, and CTRL + ALT + F1 is not working
<jrib> haardz: apt-get source coreutils
<MPX> Will pressing Alt+SysRq+r , then CTRL + ALT + F1 work?
<MPX> It says : "takes keyboard and mouse control from the X server. This can be useful if the X-Server crashed, you can change to a console and kill the X-Server or check the error log."
<Glacer> ActionParsnip, here is what it does when I try to start it from shell to http://pastebin.com/qgn8xLtx
<hmw> How can I find out, what "other user logged in" is preventing a shutdown? there is certainly no such user logged in
<dejavou42> hmw: can you remove the extra indicator?
<jiffe> how can I find out what configure options were used to build a package?
<scuffed> how do i install the repo for linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<hmw> dejavou42: no
<DeadmanIncJS> could somebody direct me to where i can talk to somebody about MP3 players that DON'T need a windows program to add/delete songs
<haardz> jrib, Thanks man!
<omfarka> ActionParnsnip: no , i'm installing now
<Cynthia> MPX: It might work, try it. To restart X you'd then type 'restart gdm' (or kdm if you're using KDE) in virtual terminal 1
<DeadmanIncJS> i have a Zune now, but being on Linux... im too lazy to mess with VirtualBox or Wine
<Loshki> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Cynthia> no wait. sudo restart gdm
<bodom> "start mysql" command hangs, how can I debug & solve this issue?
<MPX> Thanks Cynthia :) :)
<dejavou42> hmw: wait a minute.... did you say that this is only happening on the "notification area" applet?
<CrazyTux> Hey guys I upgraded both of my desktops to Lucid..... and it has all gone to crap (Xorg is eating 100% of cpu on both)... video response seems slow, etc -- any thoughts on what may be going on?
<ActionParsnip> Glacer: cool, ok now use that output to find bugs and / or fixes
<sebsebseb> CrazyTux: sounds like a good idea to do a clean install
<ActionParsnip> CrazyTux: reinstall video driver
<sealive> hi i am on karmic and went in big trouble
<DeadmanIncJS> CrazyTux don't feel bad.  ever since i upgraded to 10.04 ive had problems too
<scuffed> Umm HELLO?
<sealive> i lost python 2.5
<sealive> lucid does not user python
<sealive> 2.5
<MPX> Now Cynthia ... Is there a way I can myself, provoke a crash in X so I can test it?
<hmw> dejavou42: no, its mainlyhappening with that thing. other applets, too.. i gtg for an hour now, perhaps we meet later
<Glacer> ActionParsnip, I was reading and most has this problem and they say versions 0.36.1-3 will work and new one will not
<ActionParsnip> Glacer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdesklets/+bug/89585
<sealive> can i dpkg the python inti the system from livecd?
<Cynthia> CrazyTux: Xorg means that this is probbaly a graphics problem. And it may be a bug on xorg, or would be worth reporting with 'ubuntu-bug xorg-server-xcore'
<scuffed> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic-backports main is what i add to the sources list right? for teh repo?
<seismicmike> For compatibility reasons (with Drupal 5 and Drupal 6) I need to downgrade the version of php that was installed by default with 10.04. I need to downgrade from 5.3 to 5.2.11. I tried sudo aptitude reinstall php=5.2.11 and it didn't like that
<dejavou42> hmw: ok, sorry I couldn't help more.
<Cynthia> MPX: I don't know - again someone else might. I'll try Google though
<scuffed> for linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<MPX> Thanks Cynthia :)
<ActionParsnip> Glacer: try: mv ~/.gdesklets ~/.gdesklets_old    then retrying
<abuayyoub> Cynthia, Ok, I got it this is much easier that we had hoped. Seems that Wubi has it's own script to migrate to a new partition. Coolness.
<seismicmike> Do I need a backport repo or something?
<abuayyoub> Cynthia, thank you for your help :)
<Pici> scuffed: That is in the universe repositories in karmic
<Cynthia> abuayyoub: Ah, didn't know about that. You're welcome
<alastair_> Hi, I've got a wee problem, every window I open has got a black border around it, since this has happened everything has slowed down to a very annoying speed on the computer... is this a virus?
<Cynthia> http://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+simulate+an+xorg+crash+ubuntu
<scuffed> this is the erro ri get when i download the deb file for it
<scuffed> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-20-generic
<Cynthia> me @ MPX ^
<ActionParsnip> Glacer: if its ok then you can delete the folder, othrwise rename it back
<Cynthia> It doesn't seem to return any meaningful results, sorry.
<Appl6> sealive: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python+2.5&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all  You can install one of them with dpkg.
<Steve1949> 5EXAAUHEI hu
<[diecast]> is ubuntu removing '/etc/init.d/script' - in future/current releases?
<sveinerik_> Can someone give me a short run-through on the differences between Mint and Ubuntu? I've tried both and enjoyed both first impressions. I'm trying to check out which one I should try to migrate from windows to. Would be appreciative if I could get a PM, so i don't overlook anything =)
<CrazyTux> Cynthia: let me take a look
<Pici> scuffed: You need to have the karmic-security and/or karmic-updates repositories enabled.
<sealive> Appl6:  no on a running system it does not work depencies
<Appl6> alastair_: Try System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects and set it to None
<Appl6> sealive: If you got an error, pastebin it please.
<scuffed> Pici: how do i do that?
<alastair_> thankyou thankyou thankyou!
<Cynthia> scuffed: System / Administration / Software Sources
<Pici> Cynthia: Darn, I'm too slow today.  Thanks :)
<scuffed> n/m
<Cynthia> Pici: :P
<Appl6> MPX: Cynthia: Would killing X not reproduce whatever it is you're looking for?
<sunshinepants> has anyone got a workaround for weirdness that occurs when resizing virtualbox guest windows  in compiz?  the bounding box stays on on desktops and the guest window doesn't resize
<Cynthia> Appl6: killing X would restart it; MPX wants to freeze it
<sebsebseb> sveinerik_: see pm
<Cynthia> to simulate freezing after his/her game ends
<sunshinepants> freakin annoying
<Appl6> MPX: Cynthia: Like kill -STOP?
<[diecast]> does 'service' use /etc/init.d or an internal db?
<MPX> Sysreq is print screen right?
<Cynthia> perhaps, if kill -STOP freezes keyboard/mouse input... try that, MPX ^
<Cynthia> Yes
<ActionParsnip> sunshinepants: i'd ask in #vbox   they may know a cure
<ActionParsnip> Glacer: any better?
<MPX> ok brb
<Cynthia> [diecast]: It uses a mixture of init.d and the new /etc/init Upstart scripts
<[diecast]> ah, upstart, thats what i was looking for
<Aazoris> ok I am having issues with the "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" it saying that it isnt recognized
<Appl6> Aazoris: If you're trying to install ubuntu-desktop, it sounds like you have other issues with your installation =).
<guest1606> hi people erm...i am newb and running 9.10 (yeah i know i'll probably upgrade some time later) in live mode and decided to install it over XP on the C partition
<guest1606> but i also have another one with lots of files that i want to keep...so i went to manual partitioning and dont really know what partitions to create and what sizes..
<MPX> That did not do jack :)
<guest1606> i politely ask for help,guidance or link. Thanks.
<ThinkingInBits> Does anyone know why, by default, when I upload files to my server they are set to such low permissions? (-rw------- )
<Aazoris> What you mean by other issues
<MPX> Kill does not recognize the command Cynthia
<Cynthia> Aazoris: I agree with Appl6. But try to regenerate the package list with 'sudo apt-get update'. Maybe ubuntu-desktop will reappear and you can then install it.
<Roasted> Does Network Manager have an option somewhere to refresh the network list like WICD and Windows do? It's VERY handy to hit refresh and see all updated networks in the area.
<Cynthia> MPX: killall -STOP Xorg
<ActionParsnip> Aazoris: why are you installing it, its default in the desktop installation
<blathat> I have this usb stick that does not auto mount like a good memory stick should, and I cant mount it manually following googled instructions.  Can anyone lend me a hand?
<Cynthia> (MPX) I wonder what that command did, now...
<claude23> Sure
<ActionParsnip> blathat: what filesystem does it use?
<Glacer> ActionParsnip, yeah thanks, reading on it and trying it out
<Appl6> Cynthia: It forcibly "pauses" the process.  kill -CONT resumes it.
<blathat> fat32
<ActionParsnip> Glacer: coolio
<Aazoris> command not found is what im getting
<jduggan> hey guys, can you make rsyslog log the facility from which the calling appliction is attempting to log to?
<Cynthia> Appl6: That wouldn't explain why MPX quit right after entering the STOP command, since XChat should have been unaffected
<ActionParsnip> blathat: hmm, does: dmesg | tail -n 15    show any activity relating to the device?
<johannes2>                                            │ [diablo]
<johannes2> 20:34:39       Aazoris | command not found is what im getting                                       │ [fade]
<Appl6> Cynthia: I'm not sure how an application reliant upon X would be unaffected by X stopping completely.
<claude23> ok so I exctracted the persistant, and now what do I do?
<alexs> Is there a way to install ubuntu to a new drive from an existing linux or windows install?
<VirusTB> how do i delet a directory in terminal
<MPX> Well
<alexs> VirusTB: man rm
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: rm -r /path/to/folder
<blathat> I don't know if what dmesg | tail -n 15 returned is 'activity', what is it
<MPX> I killed Xorg, did syreq R, tried ctrl + alt + f1...nothing worked
<Cynthia> VirusTB: 'rm -r DIRNAME' - this deletes contents recursively
<MPX> Syreq K worked though...
<MPX> But where to go from there?
<ActionParsnip> blathat: if you use a pastebin  we can see the output
<uxbridge> Alexs:google WUBI
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip, Cynthia alexs  thanks! :D
<MPX> Syreq K corrupted my whole screen and I could hear the sound output dissapearing through a Pop
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip, Cynthia alexs  .. i can just add "sudo" infront to get full permission right?
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: if the folder is not your users then sudo will be needed
<Nilos> need help configuring my wireless connection
<MPX> But typing anything into blindness (sudo restart gdm, following password, sudo restart, etc. did not work)
<Vigo> alexs: You mean like move a hda/sda to another Physical Drive?
<Cynthia> MPX: If you can then access virtual terminal 1 with Ctrl+Alt+F1, log into it and issue 'sudo restart gdm && sudo restart pulseaudio' - you might have a lot of services stopped, actually
<Appl6> MPX: What do you mean "nothing worked"?  And why are you trashing your system with Sysrq?
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<zorzar> hey i just tried to upgrade a server from 8.04 to 10.04, now i can't connect to it via ssh, it hung on "Updating fontconfig cache for /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera" after removing unneeded packages and than the server reset the connection
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  is there a way to  like unlock the permissions?? .. so then i can just use GUI (right click send to trash) folders?
<Cynthia> MPX: Oh... blindness? :| You mean you still can't see a terminal?
<MPX> Cynthia, Exactly
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: you can chown them to your user first but its unnecesary as you can just do it in one shot using terminal
<Nilos> Action:product: VT6102 [Rhine-II]
<Cynthia> MPX: You'll probably have to reboot the computer then, if no one else knows how to recover from a frozen X
<An_Ony_Moose> how do I use the output of xsetwacom list?
<blathat> http://pastebin.com/Fttxpntg
<MPX> Cynthia : I hate a hard reboot :S
<An_Ony_Moose> m00se, you stole my species! :P
<zorzar> hey, ich habe grade versucht einen server von 8.04 auf 10.04 zu upgraden, nachdem die nicht mehr benötigten packete entfernt wurden hat "Updating fontconfig cache  for /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: sounds like the wired connection. Is the wireless device some usb thing?
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  i suck at terminal :P  ok this bring me to my next question if i may ask
<Nilos> Action:yes it is.
<Pici> !de | zorzar
<ubottu> zorzar: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: ask away
<Cynthia> An_Ony_Moose: 'use' the output, how?
<Appl6> MPX: killall -CONT Xorg
<Soyo> MPX: you can't do a RESIU or whatever
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: after you type action, press tab to complete my nick ;)
<VirusTB> How do i get to automatically mount a partition as soon as i logon
<MPX> Appl6, Xorg frozen, No virtual terminals work'
<MPX> That's right Soyo
<shane2peru_> does anyone use Epiphany web browser?  I like the speed, I don't like the lack of ad-block, and having to clear the url bar everytime I want to open a web page, any ideas?
<Soyo> :(
<omfarka> ActionParsnip: same again, no play
<Cynthia> Pici: zorzar asked the question in English initially
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: when you insert it, run: dmesg | tail     see if the system reacted to the insertion
<Aazoris> Thanks for the help bbl gotta head to work. Bye.
<MPX> Xorg crashes on me from time to time, running wine games
<An_Ony_Moose> Cynthia, whenever I try to use xsetwacom get (device) all, it tells me it cannot find the device, no matter what I use as a name for the device
<omfarka> is there any extra that i have to install
<MPX> And no, not running as root
<claude23> Ok. I have the Persistant folder.. What do i do Next?
<ActionParsnip> blathat: VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdc     sounds like the data is a bit screwy. Have you been saftely removing this from systems or just ripping it out?
<VirusTB> How do i get to automatically mount a partition as soon as i logon ActionParsnip
<MPX> Cynthia, another question, Let
<Nilos> ActionParsnip: it sees thw lan connection
<crazy6> any ecryptfs gurus here? need to mount an old encrypted home directory (ubuntu style)
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<blathat> ripping it out
<Soyo> do you have sudo permissions
<NinoScript> Hello! I was wondering… is there a centrilized way to change keybindings for every app?
<alexs> uxbridge: wubi installs to a loopback file on NTFS
<hey_joe> i have a small Nokia 1U IP330 running 9.04, and for some reason, I cannot get the network cards running until after running >> $modprobe -r e100; $modprobe e100 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1
<ActionParsnip> blathat: thats why, there is a reason the safe removal is used. You have garbaged your FAT by abusing the device
<alexs> uxbridge: i want to install to a new drive which i then move to a 2nd PC
<bnc87> hi :)
<Nilos> ActionParsnip:it sees my wlan connection as well the wlan network
<alexs> my current idea is to use virtualbox
<MPX> Cynthia, another question, Let's say I use backintime to take backup of the entire filesystem on a HDD. How can I restore the backup if Ubuntu decides to totally crash for me and is only accessible through a LIVE cd. And another one....Is there an easier way to take backup of the entire System?
<Cynthia> 14:41:32  VirusTB How do i get to automatically mount a partition as soon as i logon <-- If I take your question at face value, you want to add an item to Startup Applications (in System / Preferences) to run the 'mount' utility. But as ActionParsnip said, !fstab
<blathat> is the stick garbage?
<blathat> at this point
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: so if you run: sudo iwlist scan    it shows SSIDs?
<Cynthia> hm, let's try something
<Cynthia> !backup | MPX
<ubottu> MPX: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hey_joe> where can i stick those lines so it works after boot?  i tried /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf ... added alias eth0 e100; options e100 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1 >> but that didn't work.
<Cynthia> didn't know if ubottu had a factoid for !backup ^_^
<Nilos> ActionParsnip, :yes it shows SSIDs for all my connections(including the wireless)
<VirusTB> Cynthia,  :S i dont want to mess with that fstab file,  looks confusing, let me read up on it///
<Vigo> Cynthia: Are you making a USB/Flash drive Full Install?
<VirusTB> Cynthia, the system>preferences> start up sounds easier
<Cynthia> VirusTB: Enter 'man fstab' in a command line.
<diffrant> how do i whether the graphics card i plan to buy will work in ubuntu or not?
<Cynthia> Ah ok :)
<diffrant> this one http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_9800gt_us.html
<claude23> I have the USB persistant file... what do I do next?
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: great then the hard bit is done, if you use network manager in the indicator applet (near the time) you can connect to wlans
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | diffrant
<VirusTB> Cynthia, reading about fstab on tuxfiles,org
<ubottu> diffrant: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<danand> MPX: Clonezilla is pretty good
<Cynthia> diffrant: it -should- work, with the NVidia binary driver (System / Administration / Hardware Drivers once you're in Ubuntu)
<Nilos> ActionParsnip, I replaced network manager with wicd
<ActionParsnip> diffrant: if you buy nvidia it will be very supported
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: thats great too, i prefer wicd too
<Cynthia> Vigo: I'm not making an USB full install
<claude23> Anyone
<diffrant> ah good news :) i can use some of that
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: if your wireless interface is not wlan0 then you will need to tell wicd to use the different name
<blathat> is this memory stick salvagable or have i ruined it?
<MPX> Clonezilla sounds nice :)
<Nilos> ActionParsnip, :it is wlan0
<claude23> forget it
<ActionParsnip> blathat: i'd stick it in a windows system to see if it is read and scandisk it
<Nilos> ActionParsnip, but it says "no wireless networks found"
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: cool, ok and is wicd configured to look at wlan0
<Cynthia> blathat: Can you summarise the details of your problem? What filesystem was on the stick: FAT, NTFS? What's the extent of the data loss?
<claude23> Does anyone know?
<ActionParsnip> claude23: wassup
<Vigo> Cynthia: My apologies, it was claude23 asking I think....
<Nilos> ActionParsnip, how would I do that?
<Cynthia> Vigo: Ah, no problem :)
<blathat> it was FAT, i don't know what the data loss' extent was; I don't need any of the data, I want to format the memory stick
<claude23> I need help with a USB persistant file
<Cynthia> blathat: Do you know what the device name for your USB stick is? (/dev/sda, sdb, sdc, etc.)
<ActionParsnip> claude23: ok, care to expand on that, you havent give ANY details which is why nobody helped you
<blathat> yes /dev/sdc
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: left click wicd in the indicator applet -> preferences button at the top
<mariya> in main menu under menu item "wine" I have two menu entreis "programms" how can I combine them?
<Cynthia> blathat: You'll probably want to run 'mkfs -t fat /dev/sdc' to format the stick, then
<ActionParsnip> blathat: i suggest you fsck sdc to see if the systm can be fixed, your neglect has damaged the system, both windows and ubuntu have the option to safetly remove hardware like usb stick to make them not corrupt and you have waived this and dug your own grave
<Cynthia> blathat: (+) Or right-click the stick on your Desktop and select 'Format...'
<claude23> OK so, I want to put Ubuntu on my USB. I have a Virtual machine running it now, but I can't save anything... I was told to get the USB persistant file, and I expanded it, but I don't know what to do now
<GeekSquid> mariya: we don't support WINE .. ask in #winehq
<Ernz> Hi, I have a bit of a problem with my Ubuntu log in. Every time I enter the password the screen goes black and then it re-displays the login screen. It never lets me log it. My password is being entered correctly, it still tells me when it's not. Can someone please help?
<mariya> GeekSquid, who we?
<ActionParsnip> claude23: i've found this if you have a windows systemhandy: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/casper-rw-creator-make-a-persistent-file-from-windows/
<nhak> hi all, why do i get the error "cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when i try to excute a program as root, as normal user i can excute it though ...
<claude23> I got a windows
<GeekSquid> mariya: this is ubuntu support, not windows, not wine, there is an apporpriate place to ask... thats #winehq
<ActionParsnip> claude23: this is more linux based: http://linuxpendrive.co.cc/archives/37
<MPX> Ernz, log into gnome terminal and check to see if your home dir is still there /ome/Yourusernameinhere
<MPX> *home
<blathat> the stick does not show up on my desktop
<mariya> GeekSquid, have you actually read my question?
<donavan01> anyone know if lightscribe works with ubuntu ?
<Appl6> Ernz: You can press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get access to a virtual terminal.
<blathat> i could do without the punitive advice, although I am very appreciate for the rest
<Nilos> ActionParsnip, ok I see the preferences screen with "wireless intereface".I have entered "wlan0" in the textbox and wicd stilll doesnt see any wireless networks .Did I miss something?
<ActionParsnip> blathat: it will show up in nautilus' places menu when it was healthy
<mariya> GeekSquid, I am talking there about gnome main menu!
<Cynthia> blathat: You'll probably have to run the command I gave then: 'mkfs -t fat /dev/sdc' (no quotes) in the Terminal
<Ernz> MPX, Appl6: Will try that just now.
<glphvgacs> how big /tmp needs to be? also does it matter where it sits on the device?
<MPX> mariya, right click on the gnome menu, select edit menu's and scroll down until you find Wine
<Cynthia> glphvgacs: /tmp/ needs to be at least as large as the largest file you'll need to store in it. If you do DVD authoring, that means it'll need to be at least 9.5 GB. It doesn't matter where it is.
<GeekSquid> mariya: you are talking about the wine main menu within the gnome main menu... Now the gnome main menu can be edited by going to System>Preferences>MainMenu
<ActionParsnip> blathat: you could use testdisk to write a fat to the device, you may have to restore the data from backup. If you dont have a backup then you can use foremost to recover some of the data (if possible0
<nhak> hi all, why do i get the error "cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when i try to excute a program as root, as normal user i can excute it though ...
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: is the OS fully updated?
<rocket16> Friends, my "Current Song" Exaile Plugin doesn't work, :( What to do? Also, how to make Visualizations in Exaile?
<SmartViking> Hi is there some way i can completely restore my asus bios thingy to factory default?
<ActionParsnip> SmartViking: that isnt supported here, this is ubuntu support
<SmartViking> But i need help :(
<Cynthia> SmartViking: Consult ASUS support
<Nilos> ActionParsnip, I have not switched to lucid yet.should I?
<Cynthia> Our advice would be incomplete at best and could ruin your system.
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: try the liveCD first to see if its nicer
<SmartViking> Cynthia: Asus support is terrible :(
<blathat> for 'mkfs' command returned 'mkfs.fat no such file or directory'
<Nilos> ok brb
<mikepq2008> Hello everybody, I don't have Ubuntu right now, but I was wondering how I'd go about getting it?
<Slart> mikepq2008: download it from ubuntu.com
<mariya> MPX, better tell me where can I find a corresponding file for such a menu entry...
<ActionParsnip> blathat: mkfs will format the usb stick for you
<Cynthia> SmartViking: #ubuntu still stands by what I said - we don't support motherboards, their manufacturers do, and any advice we could give could ruin your system and your motherboard's warranty, for having performed unsupported operations yourself
<Ernz> MPX, Appl6: I can see /home/ernz but when I try and see what's in it I just see a README.txt and an Access-Your-Private-Desktop.desktop directory. Any ideas?
<Appl6> blathat: Make sure you run it with "sudo".
<Slart> mikepq2008: or one of the many many mirrors.. (there's a list on ubuntu.com as well)
<Vigo> SmartViking: Look at computerhope.com or get nasty with it.
<mikepq2008> I already downloaded it, I mean how do I install it
<Ernz> MPX, Appl6: not directory, file.
<Slart> mikepq2008: you've downloaded an iso, right?
<mariya> MPX, I believe it's somewhere in /usr/share/...
<mikepq2008> yes
<Slart> mikepq2008: burn it to a cd then reboot the computer with that cd in the drive.. that should do it
<blathat> will sudo still no such file or directory mkfs.fat
<Slart> !burniso | mikepq2008
<ubottu> mikepq2008: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<thedude42> anyone have issues with virtualbox after dist-upgrade with errors about AMD-V being used by something else (KVM module is NOT loaded)
<MPX> /usr/share/applications mariya ?
<Appl6> Ernz: It sounds like you have an encrypted home directory.  Is that true?
<Ernz> Appl6: True.
<Leftmost> On Lucid, I've done `update-rc.d -f gdm remove'. It says that it's removed it from all of the /etc/rc?.d directories, but gdm still starts on boot. Why?
<Appl6> Ernz: I have no experience with encrypted partitions.  Maybe the README has something useful to say?
<hey_joe> can anyone tell me why my /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf is not being read?
<blathat> err using sudo i still get the no such file directory response
<mariya> MPX, probably, yes ,thank you
<thedude42> Leftmost, did you check the /etc/init/gdm.conf ?
<hey_joe> i have an option in there >> option e100 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1 for my nic cards...
<Ernz> MPX, Appl6: If I use virtual terminal (CTRL+ALT+F1) at the login then I can see my home directory and everything in it.
<dasc> Hi,  I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 and I did a "gksu nautilus" to delete some very huge log files (4.3GB), but somehow the system didn't free up that 4.3GB of space!
<MPX> mariya, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552177
<dasc> can anyone help?
<GeekSquid> dasc: look in /root/.trash
<Leftmost> thedude42, no... though how am I supposed to get services to not start on boot, if update-rc.d doesn't work?
<dan> Hello ppl
<thedude42> LedHed, update-rc.d is for /etc/init.d/ scripts, but a bunch of things (including gdm) were converted to upstrart jobs, which is configured in /etc/init/
<Ernz> Appl6: Thanks for your help, I'm just going to do a clean install of Ubuntu. It's well overdue. Thanks again.
<markl> is anyone here able to view this: http://www.thedailyshow.com/full-episodes/wed-may-12-2010-michael-patrick-king
<thedude42> <Leftmost>  update-rc.d is for /etc/init.d/ scripts, but a bunch of things (including gdm) were converted to upstrart jobs, which is configured in /etc/init/
<ActionParsnip> dasc: did you empty your trash. If you used gksudo nautilus it will be in /root/.local/share/Trash
<neo> hi
<dan> hello neo
<dasc> GeekSquid: just trying to locate the /Trash folder now but doesn't seem to be in /root/ will now try .local/share
<euthymos> hi is there any way I can setup for automatically connect at startup a VPN PPTP connection?
<GeekSquid> dasc: did you go to View>show hidden files
<dasc> YAY it's in /root/.local/share/Trash
<dasc> :D
<ActionParsnip> euthymos: could add a script in startup items nder preferences
<dan> Eveyone should use some form of Linux
<dasc> thanks guys :D
<alexs> does anyone know how i can install ubuntu to a new hard drive from within window or ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> dasc: use shift + del if you want to REALLY delete it, be careful with it though
<tado> hey guys. with lucid i have a quite fast boot, but while booting the screen is black with a black cursor up left, in two different styles. then i get to the ubuntu splash that stays only for a couple of secs and opens the login page, does anyone know if it's something i can intervene on?
<euthymos> ActionParsnip: cool. Do you have any advice on how to write this script
<euthymos> ActionParsnip: or where can I get some info?
<dan> vmwareplayer
<nhak> hi all, why do i get the error "shared library not found" when i execute a program as root (using sudo), while there are no prob when i execute it as normal user ...
<ActionParsnip> euthymos: not sure, you'll have to dig around, it the connection autoconnects when you launch an app from the menu then add that in the items
<ActionParsnip> nhak: what app is it?
<NinoScript> alexs, what do you mean?
<Cynthia> nhak: Which shared library is not found? I see a lot of results on Google for your error, and each is for a different program
<nhak> it's my own program
<GeekSquid> !gksudo | nhak
<ubottu> nhak: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> nhak: if its an x based app use gksudo
<alexs> NinoScript: I have a windows/ubuntu box, i have a new HD. I would like to install ubuntu on that new HD.
<Dark_Wolf> My laptop boots into X fine, but if I log off, X won't start correctly. The login screen is blank, and once I'm logged in, the screen just flickers a bunch of black and white lines every few seconds. Can anyone tell me how to fix this? I'm on Lucid.
<alexs> I do not have any USB keys or CD-Rs
<nhak> no it's no graphic app ...
<ActionParsnip> nhak: cool, i'd check $PATH for root and $USER to make sure all is well
<kernix> how would i install adobe from term please ?
<dan> release the jump drive
<ActionParsnip> kernix: adobe what? adobe isnt a program
<Cynthia> kernix: Adobe is a company. What software do you want to install?
<mike233yo718> hello
<euthymos> it's so annoying there is not a simple "connect at boot" :(
<Cynthia> Acrobat, Flash, or something else.
<NinoScript> alexs, Just put the install CD, and in the step where it asks about partitions, there should be an option, I think
<euthymos> why is everything so difficult and time consuming?
<mike233yo718> can please anyone help me with managing services in ubuntu 10.04?
<euthymos> thank you however
<nhak> I have also changed the .bashrc in /root/ in include the paths of the libraries but it still does not work ...
<alexs> NinoScript: I dont have any CDs
<kernix> adobe flash player
<alexs> i just have a drive image
<ActionParsnip> euthymos: submit the idea on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Cynthia> kernix: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<euthymos> ActionParsnip: good idea
<ActionParsnip> kernix: what is the output of: uname -a
<remoteCTRL1> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NinoScript> alexs, Ohh, you installed Ubuntu through Wubi?
<alexs> NinoScript: yes
<nhak> ActionParsnip, i have also changed the .bashrc in /root/ to include the paths of the libraries but it still does not work ...
<alexs> i want a fresh install on a new HD
<alexs> but i cant use any external media
<NinoScript> alexs, well, I think you should burn that image
<alexs> NinoScript: I cant!
<NinoScript> alexs, why? :O
<ActionParsnip> nhak: you will have to analyse what you r app uses and stuff then compare those requisites in your users config then check out roots
<alexs> no CDs!
<Appl6> nhak: If you know the libraries you need, check their permissions and owners.  They should be world readable and world executable.
<Glacer> whats another good software like gdesklet I can't get gdesklet to work on 10.04
<alexs> going to try using vmware player
<mike233yo718> can anyone tell me how do i manage services in ubuntu 10.04?
<Cynthia> nhak: Oh, that's your problem then. Sudo doesn't really start making you 'root'; thus, /root/.bashrc is not read. You need to either BE root, or edit your own user's .bashrc file to include that in your path
<hmw> when I shutdown, i get asked for the password, because another user would be logged in, which is not the case. How can I track down this problem?
<euthymos> everyone should vote for this: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/10025/
<ActionParsnip> nice gratitude from kernix eh :( I hate people like that
<euthymos> it's just common sense
<NinoScript> alexs, ohh :P Well, there is a way to move your wubi virtual partition to a real one… let me search it for you
<alexs> LVPM
<Leftmost> Hmm. Thanks, thedude42. I take it there's no CLI tool for it? Just have to mess with /etc/init?
<nhak> Cynthia, those libraries are also included in my .bashrc file, as i said before, it works with the normal user
<alexs> i will resort to that if vmware doesnt work :)
<ActionParsnip> euthymos: voted. I dont use vpn but it makes sense
<euthymos> thank you
<alexs> i would have thought Wubi could do it alone
<alexs> since the LiveCD can
<nhak> AcntionParsnip, i just wonder, what is the paths that it will look for when i execute the app with sudo ?
<Cynthia> nhak: Ah, my idea of your problem was that 'root' couldn't run the program and your own user will :(
<Ernz> Im trying to use a Lucid live cd, after the first splash the screen goes all garbled and cropped. It boots into the desktop but it's still all garbled. How do I run the live cd in low graphics mode?
<alexs> Ernz: there is a safe mode option no?
<bodom> Hi folds. MySQL doesn't start. Can anybody help me?
<lonejack> I saw that on synaptic it's possible to find chromium... what's the difference from google chrome and chromium?
<Cynthia> ernz: safe graphics mode - Press a key when the "Keyboard = Human" screen appears, and then press F6
<bodom> *folks :p
<yariv> Ernz: What kind of hardware are you trying to run it on?
<iceroot> bodom: the error message can help you and us
<nhak> Cynthia, yeah, i can run the app with my own user, but with root it does not work
<thedude42> Leftmost, no CLI that I have seen, but I'm sure something is in the works.... you can comment out the stanza that says 'start on' to prevent one of the services from starting automatically
<bodom> iceroot: I have no error messages. start mysql just hangs infinitely
<iceroot> bodom: also the log and starting mysql in verbose/debug mode
<Leftmost> Ahh. That's simpler than I was going to do it, heh. Thank you.
<iceroot> bodom: type "mysql --help" to see the parameter for debug/verbose  and use it, normaly mysql -v
<bodom> iceroot: manually starting mysql with sudo -u mysql mysql -d works instead
<Guest86627> Hey is there a way to kill the gui when you boot up ubuntu? Like the desktop
<NinoScript> alexs, I think wubi is for installing ubuntu inside windows as a virtual file, so it's normal that it doesn't have an option for a full install outside windows
<Ernz> All: I am trying to run it on Nvidia chipset. No problem with many other ubuntu live CD's. I press F6 at the menu and I see acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, nosmraid, nomodreset and Free Software Only
<Guest86627> I forget the command to list processes
<Ernz> All: No "Safe Mode"?
<nhak> Cynthia, i dont know, where should i specify the paths for the libs when i run the app as root ... it seems that it will not work with .bashrc in /root/
<iceroot> Guest86627: ps
<phillyj> anyone know what Error 1 pertains to? e.g. make: *** [makelist] Error 1
<NinoScript> alexs, and yes, LVPM should probably do the job of moving your Wubi install to the other disk
<bodom> iceroot: also, sudo -u mysql mysql -v works fine
<Guest86627> Iceroot that only lists the terminal I'm in, tty1 I need to kill tty7
<Cynthia> nhak: 'LD_LIBRARY_PATH=yourpath:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH yourprogram'
<Nilos> ActionParsnip, Im back
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: yo
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: is lucid nicer to you>
<NinoScript> alexs, Here's a tutorial: http://blip.tv/file/331947/
<Roasted> Does Network Manager have an option somewhere to refresh the network list like WICD and Windows do? It's VERY handy to hit refresh and see all updated networks in the area.
<m3asmi> hi
<Roasted> Also - Does anybody know if WICD can share internet connections?
<JoshuaL> whenever i plug in a external speaker set at my laptop i have to manually change the output connector via sound preferences, how can i solve this so it does it automaticly like it should be>
<Nilos> ActionParsnip, :wicd now sees my wireless network, but every attempt to connect has failed
<chill9> All: having issues setting baud rate on a garmin gps 18 USB, tried stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 38400, but keep getting unable to perform requested operation.  tried an newer kernel, then the default 2.6.32-33, used 2.6.34 running 10.04 LTS.  Have an older machine running a different distribution and kernel 2.6.18, works fine.
<Hopeless8009> can some one plz tell me a termenal command to reboot my computer
<thedude42> yeah, so anyone using VirtualBox with a system that supports CPU virtualization extensions.... your answer to problems could be a bios update
<CaptainTrek> Hopeless8009:  shutdown -r now
<CaptainTrek> er
<CaptainTrek> wait
<Hopeless8009> hay thanks
<Appl6> Hopeless8009: reboot
<CaptainTrek> Hopeless8009:  sudo shutdown -r now
<CaptainTrek> Appl6: never had success with "reboot"
<Sam_Fisher> good morning!!!!!!!!!!!
<bodom> anyone?
<Guest86627> Iceroot that only lists the terminal I'm in, tty1 I need to kill tty7
<Sam_Fisher> So how is evryone liking Windows 7?
<FriedrichMan> hello
<alexs> NinoScript: seems like my cunning plan of using vmwareplayer wil work :)
<Cynthia> bodom: Anyone what? Sorry, this channel is fast-paced and you'll need to repeat your question every so often (but not too often! :)
<FriedrichMan> maybe somebody's got the answer to this: I am trying to use thunderbird and it keeps asking me for the password... I write the password... and asks me for the password again...
<FriedrichMan> what's up with that?
<Sam_Fisher> How do I add extra destinations to the Copy to: and Move to: right click commands?
<oCean_> bodom: checked mysql logs in /var/log/ and/or /var/log/mysql ?
<Guest86627> How do I kill my gui session in tty7 it doesn't show it in ps or top
<NinoScript> alexs, but that won't be a full install! :P         well, good luck with that ;)
<bodom> Cynthia: the command start mysql hangs undefinitely. I have no error messages
<Appl6> nhak: You could try executing your application under strace and looking at the output.  It should tell you which part is failing.
<guntbert> !ot | Sam_Fisher
<ubottu> Sam_Fisher: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sam_Fisher> FriedrichMan, Does it get your mail?
<jvizzle> Heya, Is there a program to extract .rar?
<alexs> NinoScript: wont be full? how?
<bodom> oCean_: I've checked them, but the only logs are written when i manually start mysql and it works fine on this case
<phillyj> anyone know what Error 1 pertains to? e.g. make: *** [makelist] Error 1
<Sonsee> unrar )))
<JoshuaL> whenever i plug in a external speaker set at my laptop i have to manually change the output connector via sound preferences, how can i solve this so it does it automaticly like it should be>
<Sam_Fisher> guntbert, Sorry I thought this was the self help area for fools using Windoze
<FriedrichMan> Sam_Fisher: i don't know... I have no new mail I guess
<jvizzle> Sonsee: apt-get that?
<dasc> Anyone know where I can set the sharing options on ubuntu 10.04?  I've tried to do it via /etc/samba/smb.conf but my windows box still asks for username/password which doesn't seem to be working :(
<Sonsee> <jvizzle> try
<FriedrichMan> now I am trying to change the master password from settings and it says it's not the right password... wtf?
<jvizzle> alright
<Sam_Fisher> FriedrichMan, what's your address I'll make sure you get some new email
<Appl6> jvizzle: Ha, you wouldn't happen to be a video game map maker would you?  And yes, "sudo aptitude install unrar-free".
<Guest86627> How do I kill my gui session in tty7 it doesn't show it in ps or top its the default desktop ubuntu loads
<oCean_> FriedrichMan: watch your language
<NinoScript> alexs, err… I meant… it won't be running natively, I thought that's what you wanted, full speed :)
<alexs> NinoScript: I will then take the HD and stick it in my other computer
<FriedrichMan> Sam_Fisher: abrojo11@hotmail.com
<Sonderblade> what can you do to get ubuntu to regenerate the initrd, vmlinuz and System.map files?
<alexs> installer is currently sitting on little keyboard = man in cricle icon
<jvizzle> Appl6: not since quake 1 and 2
<alexs> wtf does that mean?
<cfedde> Guest86627: one way is to be in tty7 and hit ctl-alt-backspace.
<Nilos> ActionParsnip, :wicd now sees my wireless network, but every attempt to connect has failed.I set the encrpytion key in properties.Am I missing something?
<guntbert> FriedrichMan: this channel is publicly logged - so don't post your email address here
<cfedde> Guest86627: another is to restart gdm
<Docteh> dasc: samba has a separate password file
<Sam_Fisher> FriedrichMan, sent
<guntbert> !wtf | alexs
<ubottu> alexs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<phillyj> anyone know what Error 1 pertains to? e.g. make: *** [makelist] Error 1
<dasc> Docteh: I've tried using the terminal to set the password as well but it doesn't seem to work for samba
<Guest86627> Cfedde how do I restart gdm?
<Sam_Fisher> FriedrichMan, sometimes when the settings get messed up from the beginning Tbird requires the account to be deleted and to start over
<dasc> Docteh: i did sudo smbpasswd -a [username]
<chill9> All: having issues setting baud rate on a garmin gps 18 USB, tried stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 38400, but keep getting unable to perform requested operation.  tried an newer kernel, then the default 2.6.32-33, used 2.6.34 running 10.04 LTS.  Have an older machine running a different distribution and kernel 2.6.18, works fine.
<FriedrichMan> Sam_Fisher it asks me for the password again
<m3asmi> do you know any serveur how gives an IP  (like no-ip)
<cfedde> Guest86627: from one of the text consoles type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<dasc> Docteh: problem is..... everytime I restart ubuntu I have to go thru the setup process again to make sure my windows box connects :(
<Docteh> dasc: it took a password and still doesn't work, or it errored when you set the password
<Sam_Fisher> FriedrichMan, Is there an option to check Remember Password?
<Cynthia> m3asmi: if you want to get your ip, whatismyip.com ; if you want to associate a hostname to your dynamic IP, try registering at dyndns.org or something
<dasc> Docteh: took the password, then I'd have to restart my win box > type in the username/password to make it work
<Guest86627> Cfedde is there a way to shut it down and then run gdm or xinit as root and have the gui as root, I'm having complicated problems I can't resolve via a terminal
<Docteh> what version of windows?
<Cynthia> m3asmi: (+) you'll need a dyndns updater client, please read the instructions at DynDNS
<FriedrichMan> Sam_Fisher: in the accounts passwords... not the master password
<FriedrichMan> I am having trouble with the master password
<Docteh> I haven't had to restart windows due to samba problems since I upgraded to windows 2000 :-/
<cfedde> Guest86627: if you have a root password then you can log into the gui as root.
<Guest86627> Well of course you can via a terminal, but I'm having difficulties connecting to a network cfedde
<dasc> Docteh: after I restart the pc I've got to go through the same process again >_>
<dasc> Docteh: using windows XP
<Docteh> oh, well XP wont remember passwords, are you sure the linux box is doing the same thing?
<Sam_Fisher> FriedrichMan, master pwd? hmm I don't recall there being one. Is it perhaps the one for the interent connection?
<Guest86627> Cfedde oh yeah duh thanks
<Nilos> Need help setting up a wireless connection in wicd.Wtcd sees the connection, but I camnt seem to connect even after entering the encryption
<Sam_Fisher> FriedrichMan, sorry I am not helping much
<Googleman> hi all
<dasc> Docteh: I don't think problem is on windows side, coz windows gives a pop up asking me for the username/password (which I definitely entered correctly)
<FriedrichMan> Sam_Fisher: it's ok... I guess I'll just have to keep using hotmail
<Sam_Fisher> Googleman, hey to you too
<Sam_Fisher> FriedrichMan, nnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<FriedrichMan> or reinstall this... though I am not really liking thunderbird so far
<Sam_Fisher> FriedrichMan, so you can't recieve email?
<FriedrichMan> spent 3 hours downloading all my mail
<etale> hi all does anyone know some guides for making a USB stick bootable using linux terminal ?  I tried the 'usb-create' package but the thing didn't boot...
<FriedrichMan> Sam_Fisher: unfortunatly
<cfedde> Guest86627: it seems a little odd to need a root gui session.  But just because I'm not creative enough to come up with a need does not mean there is no such need.
<noric> I am running ubuntu 8.04 on my dell mini 9 netbook, and would like to upgrade to 10.04.  I have tried "update-manager --devel-release" and similar actions, but I cannot get 8.04 to recognize the available 10.04 upgrade.  I believe this is a problem with my software sources.  Thanks.
<dasc> Docteh: even with the correct username/password, my windows box isn't able to browse my linux shared files until I setup samba with 1) right click sharing options on folder 2) terminal to do smbpasswd
<Docteh> etale: for usb I'd go with grub or extlinux
<dlublink> Can I install raid using the 10.04lts live cd or must I use alternate É
<Sam_Fisher> FriedrichMan, create a new account from the beginning.
<Guest86627> Cfedde I'm not used to ubuntus networking and I couldn't do it via a terminal even withthe docs
<Cynthia> FriedrichMan: once you're done downloading all your mail, send delete commands to the mail server and export your mails to files on your computer :)
<Sam_Fisher> FriedrichMan, perhaps you missed a step or typed the wrong thing
<FriedrichMan> Sam_Fisher: it's the master password so I cannot do anything in here.
<Docteh> dasc: it should remember the password, i cant speak for gui tools though
<Sam_Fisher> Cynthia, I'm helping him! Go get your own
<Sam_Fisher> Cynthia, just kidding
<Cynthia> I can still add to what you're saying, if I have tips to give :P
<dasc> Docteh: hmmmmmmmm oh well, will have to stick with this for the time being until I format my pc
<dasc> :D
<jungli_>  how to do ssh to virtual server
<FriedrichMan> Cynthia: What? should I get in the thunderbird folder (wherever it is) and save it somewhere else... reinstall the whole thing and...do...something?
<jungli_> i install redhat on ubuntu via vbox
<Sam_Fisher> FriedrichMan, Cynthia is correct. I used Tbird to backup my Gmail accounts to DVD. Now I can look back on what a fool I was when I was younger.
<oCean_> jungli_: as soon as the virtualserver has ip-address you can ssh into the virtual machine
<alexises> people here are the use a mx revollution keyboard
<Cynthia> jungli_: same as a real server; you just have to find what IP address it was allocated
<alexises> and mouse kit ?
<Cynthia> FriedrichMan: The option should be in File/Export
<jungli_> is ip is 10.xx some thing :P
<Docteh> alexises: that sounds like regular boring hardware
<jungli_> but mine is 192.168 xx
<Cynthia> My step is optional though, it's just if you want to avoid downloading all your mail in future
<unix_> exit
<jungli_> vbox is ip is 10.xx some thing :P
<Jef91> Anyone use an Intel SSD under Ubuntu? If so does it work well?
<jungli_> but mine is 192.168 xx
<jungli_> :O
<FriedrichMan> Cynthia: the thing is... thunderbird is not allowing me to do anything at all
<chill9> All: having issues setting baud rate on a garmin gps 18 USB, tried stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 38400, but keep getting unable to perform requested operation.  tried an newer kernel, then the default 2.6.32-33, used 2.6.34 running 10.04 LTS.  Have an older machine running a different distribution and kernel 2.6.18, works fine.
<Sam_Fisher> Cynthia, first he would need to actually get tbird working
<Docteh> jungli_: i usually bridge my virtual machines to my lan personally
<jungli_> hello
<Cynthia> FriedrichMan: Ah :\ Sorry, I haven't used Thunderbird in a long while
<Nilos> Need help setting up a wireless connection in wicd.Wicd sees the connection, but I cant seem to connect even after entering the encryption.What am I missing?
<sevenseeker> on a studio 17 with graphics card: ATI MOBILITY RADEON HD 4650 1G B (brand new) with windows 7 ultimate installed on first drive and I installed Ubuntu 10.4 on second drive, but now can't boot into either system after first boot (can boot first time after install but not after that)
<sevenseeker> is this a grub issue?
<FriedrichMan> worse than that.. I have 2 "password required" messages all the time
<jungli_> how can i asssign good ip to virtual machine ?
<jungli_> how can i asssign good ip to virtual machine ?
<oCean_> jungli_: stop repeating
<jungli_> :P
<hmw> FriedrichMan: did you perhaps use a link to get the profile from soemwhere else? perhaps a NTFS partition?
<CaptainTrek> !repeat | jungli_
<ubottu> jungli_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<guntbert> jungli_: virtual box support in #vbox please
<oCean_> jungli_: in the vbox settings you can choose for "bridged networking"
<Docteh> sevenseeker: first time after install, as in if you reinstall linux you can boot it once after that?
<jungli_> thanks :P
<rain_> how to fix those apt-get errors?  /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<rain_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sevenseeker> Docteh, yes... that is my workaround right now
<sevenseeker> thus I suspect grub, but am not sure what to fix
<alexises> Docteh: yes, unfortunetly it try to search if a bug present on fedora 13 it's also exist on ubuntu 10.04
<Damascene> how to upload screen cast to youtube as Lucid uses theora 1.1 and youtube does not
<Docteh> alexises: whats the problem
<Cynthia> Damascene: ffmpeg -i FILE.ogv -f avi -sameq FILE.avi
<Cynthia> (sudo apt-get install ffmpeg)
<Sam_Fisher> How do I add extra destinations to the Copy to: and Move to: right click commands?
<FriedrichMan> hmw: nope, just finished getting my 2 personal accounts working on thunderbird... since the passwords aren't very strong... I decided to use this Master Password option and when I restarted the thing... well it's giving me this hard time
<alexises> Docteh: the keyboard is been detected but the ac adaptater is a bluetooth adaptator
<OttifantSir> I've lost my menu-folder for Wine after an upgrade to 10.04. Complete removal and reinstallation hasn't helped. Any way to get it back?
<Damascene> any one knows a site that accept ogv?
<alexises> this bluetooth adaptator has 2 mode : a basic  compatibility mode and it's alsa can be use as a bluetooth receptor
<Damascene> thanks Cynthia
<hmw> FriedrichMan: did you rule out such simple things as CAPS LOCK or another keyboard layout?
<Sam_Fisher> FriedrichMan, so you had tbird working then somewher in tbird found a master password option?
<alexises> the problem is that bluez input module look like configurade to autoconfigure my keyboard
<Docteh> sevenseeker: whats the error you get when nothing boots?
<alexises> and the bluez wiki is down :(
<Cynthia> FriedrichMan: The Master Password is there so you can save your mail passwords. You still need to enter your mail password in the Password Manager, but when Tbird asks you for your "password" to check your mail, if you have it saved, it's going to be the Master Password, not any mail password. Your mail server is not going to know about your Master Password.
<bodom> so, no way to make the new crap init script work?
<Vbitz> would i have any problems with a atheros  wireless card when installing ubuntu 10.04 netbook
<FriedrichMan> hmw: yeap... even wrote the password in a paper since I was so prowd of havind came up with such a cool password
<anujgupta> jfijr
<Sam_Fisher> Does anyone use the MoveTO: right click? How can I MoveTO: Say my Dropbox.
<sevenseeker> Docteh: 'No module found: press any key to continue' (then it tries to PXE boot as per the default BIOS boot order)
<duffydack> OttifantSir, theres a file called applications.menu in .config/menus.  edit it, and you`ll see some tags called "Deleted  /Deleted"   remove them
<Docteh> huh
<hmw> FriedrichMan: heheh. Well... I hope you get your stuff up again!
<Guest86627> Hey guys I can't connect to my home network, what should I do? Its unsecured and there's no mac filtering
<blathat> For some reason, my SSD does not automatically mount when I boot my computer.  I have to click on it places and then enter my password to mount it.  How can I make this automatic like it was before?
<Sam_Fisher> FriedrichMan, oh noo! I stick with my name and birthday since I can usually remember it and if not I can ask my Mom
<VirusTB> Error allert >> " Error loading the runtime (libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)""
<FriedrichMan> Cynthia: I am going with the Master Password... not the mail passwords... for the mail passwords I checked it so it doesn't ask for it
<OttifantSir> daffydack: Thanks
<Cynthia> blathat: I'm not sure if you were the person who asked how to mount a drive on startup, but see:
<Cynthia> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hmw> Cynthia: fstab is not for automount
<Nilos> Need help setting up a wireless connection in wicd.Wicd sees the connection, but I cant seem to connect even after entering the encryption.What am I missing?
<Docteh> sevenseeker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343851 looks common
<VirusTB> im guestting i need to install "libgtk-x11-2.0.so "  Cynthia Aciid
<hmw> Cynthia: btw. if you mount your drive via fstab, its owned by root, thus the user cant umount it in Gnome
<hmw> Cynthia: perhaps one can do something about that, i guess
<Cynthia> hmw: I'm not sure *when* blathat wants the drive to be mounted, so we could be both wrong :(
<FriedrichMan> i hate my life
<VirusTB> Error allert >> " Error loading the runtime (libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)""
<FriedrichMan> ok... thanks for your help
<hmw> Cynthia: i assumed, he has that bug, where it suddenly stops automounting the drive. I had that too. Usually an icon appears, when you connect your thumb drive...
<blathat> i want the drive to mount at startup
<etale> whats the command for making a partition have the ext2 filesystem?
<Cynthia> hmw: Ah. I'll let you try to help then.
<ThinkingInBits> Ok, this is incredibly annoying.  So, my /var/www/folder is owned by myftpuser, he and apache are both in the apache group, which the folder belongs to
<trijntje> how can I add a computer to my Ubuntu one account? I suppose i'm some sort of idiot but I cannot seem to find the option in the web interface
<sevenseeker> dang, that is a whacked out philosophy on life just because of OS/compy problems
<hmw> blathat: in this case, look into fstab, you just need a line there and the file system will be mounted automatically, even before the GUI starts
<ThinkingInBits> whenever I upload a file to this directory with filezilla, the permissions are set to 600, but when i touch a file through ssh, its the proper '644'
<Docteh> etale: mkfs.ext2 /dev/be/careful
<ThinkingInBits> umask is set to 022
<hmw> Cynthia: sorry for intervening, i was only trying to be helpful :-)
<etale> Docteh thx, it's just for messing with the USB
<VirusTB> is there usenet for ubuntu?
<Cynthia> hmw: no worries, but I find it kind of funny that you just said what !fstab said :)
<sevenseeker> Docteh: thank you for finding this, my google foo and ubuntu forum-fu was just not using good strings I guess, thank you so much
<noric> I am having trouble upgrading to 10.04.  I want to set my software sources manually so it recognizes the 10.04 upgrade. How can I do that? Thanks
<hmw> Cynthia: well... with all my talk about automount and not being fstab i just thought i made it clear
<chill9> All: Does anyone know of a channel that could help me fix an issue I'm having with setting the baud rate.  I'm having issues setting baud rate on a garmin gps 18 USB, tried stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 38400, but keep getting unable to perform requested operation.  tried an newer kernel, then the default 2.6.32-33, used 2.6.34 running 10.04 LTS.  Have an older machine running a different distribution and kernel 2.6.18, work
<chill9> s fine.
<Vbitz> is there any knowen poblems with the hp mini 210 under ubuntu 10.04
<NinoScript> Is there a centrilized way to change keybindings for every app?
<Guest86627> Hey guys I can't connect to my home network, what should I do? Its unsecured and there's no mac filtering
<Docteh> sevenseeker: google has been giving my friend better results recently, it might not be you ;)
<Cynthia> noric: command: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup-upgrade; sudo sed -i 's/karmic/lucid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest86627> I'm on root btw would that effect it in anyway?
<hmw> Guest86627: how are you trying to connect?
<hmw> !details | Guest86627
<ubottu> Guest86627: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<meco> What is an easy-to-use draw application for someone who has no experience drawing?
<noric> Cynthia: I am running 8.04.  You suppose the substitution will still work?
<xx> test
<Cynthia> noric: if you're on 8.04, then s/hardy/lucid/g instead
<hmw> xx: passed
<Ahmuck> got a grub problem on 10.04
<Docteh> meco: tuxpaint!
<nhak> are there any app to take screenshot in ubuntu ?
<OttifantSir> A question asked by Sam_Fisher: How do I add extra destinations to the Copy to: and Move to: right click commands? And one I would like answered too, since that would be most helpful since Iusually move files between only a few places.
<hmw> nhak: just press ALT-Print
<meco> Docteh: Ok. Does it have a support IRC channel also?
<Cynthia> nhak: gnome-screenshot - or PrintScreen key
<OttifantSir> nhak: You can also try Shutter
<NinoScript> nhak, or Accesories -> Take Screenshot
<meco> Docteh: Is it easier to learn than the OpemOffice drawing app?
<dabaR> I want to do a backup from Ubuntu One. How do I do it?
<nhak> NinoScropt, i dont use gnome, need a command to take screenshot
<OttifantSir> nhak: Compiz has Super+Button1 for quick screenshot of a marked area of screen
<nhak> Cynthiam thanks
<nhak> thanks all
<Cynthia> OttifantSir + Sam_Fisher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417978&highlight=nautilus+actions
<nhak> i got it
<Ahmuck> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest86627> I have a problem connecting to my network I'm on karmic and logged in via gnome with root please don't give me a lecture on it, I'm well aware of the risks
<hmw> OttifantSir: I don't know, but I know, that you have your own folder for adding scripts in ... stand by
<NinoScript> nahk, yes I use what OttifantSir says :)
<Docteh> meco: tuxpaint is a kids app, it should be pretty easy to use
<meco> Docteh: OK!
<OttifantSir> Cynthia: Thanks!
<Ahmuck> i've got a grub problem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Nilos> I am setting up a wireless connection in wicd.Wicd sees the connection, but I cant seem to connect even after entering the encryption.What am I missing?
<Ahmuck> need help
<guntbert> Guest86627: no lecture -- just don't do it
<Docteh> Ahmuck: you need to link the paste itself, not where you pasted it
<m3asmi> <Cynthia> where can I read it
<Roasted> Does Network Manager have an option somewhere to refresh the network list like WICD and Windows do? It's VERY handy to hit refresh and see all updated networks in the area.
<Roasted> Also - Does anybody know if WICD can share internet connections?
<m3asmi> Cynthia: where can I read i
<Guest86627> Guntbert, I have my reasons for using it, sudo won't suffice now can anyone help me?
<Cynthia> m3asmi: I don't understand that :(
<hmw> OttifantSir: ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<Roasted> sudo wont suffice?
<Roasted> o.O
<hmw> Roasted: it can
<Roasted> that's what I thought...
<OttifantSir> hmw: Thanks. I'll check that too
<NinoScript> I'm searching for a centralized way of changing apps' key bindings!
<Docteh> Guest86627: sudo -i ;)
<hmw> OttifantSir: if you find out, how to customize the rest, i'd be happy to learn that too ;-) it could be hard coded perhaps
<dabaR> I deleted a sub-dir in my Ubuntu One directory, and I need it back. The files are still available online. How do I restore?
<Roasted> no WICD users here?
<Scrip> dl the thing
<Docteh> Roasted: sorry, never heard of it
<hmw> NinoScript: it might be plainly not possible with Ubuntu. What exactly do you want to change?
<Guest86627> Docteh, again I have my reasons and for my situation sudo won't work
<OttifantSir> hmw: I'll see what I can find out
<m3asmi> Cynthia: I'm regestrin in  dyndns.org
<Roasted> Docteh, wicd = network manager replacement.
<noric> Cynthia: I did that, but I seem to need new gpg keys for lucid.
<Cynthia> m3asmi: ah, I see. Read the documentation on dyndns.org, #ubuntu doesn't really provide support for that
<Docteh> Guest86627: i dont know what you're wanting to do, have you ever tried sudo -i?
<Cynthia> noric: doesn't 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' work? is this what you first tried?
<NinoScript> hmw, actually I was just checking if it was possible or not. :)
<m3asmi> Cynthia: Ok thinks a loot ;)
<guntbert> Guest86627: having a root account activated is not supported here - period
<noric> Cynthia: doesnt work. Does not detect the availability of an upgrade.  I am using Dell modified Ubuntu 8.04, on my mini 9.
<Ahmuck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/436357/
<infid> how can i deal with a .bin/.cue in ubuntu?
<Docteh> !burncd
<Scrip> DabaR just download the folder
<Guest86627> Guntbert answer this then, is the networking feature different on root than nonroot?
<Scunizi> Odd audio question.. I have an audio usb device (feeds audio from a stereo receiver linelevel output) .. I can see the device in Pulseaudio volume control and it shows the bouncing line indicating it's registering sound.  However I have no output to the speakers plugged into the computer.. Any assistance?
<hmw> NinoScript: you can do quite a lot with Compiz - try     sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager   and check out its possibilities, but that's most certainly not, what you are looking for. There might be other ways, too.
<Cynthia> noric: I see. But I haven't encountered an error with dist-upgrade yet. Maybe someone else can help. (noric's problem is that he/she can't update from Hardy to Lucid, there might be known bug reports about this though)
<miktunz> mi leggete?
<hmw> Scunizi: try alsamixer from the terminal and especially check for muted channels
<rocket16> Does the ufw in Ubuntu always run in the background?
<infid> Docteh: but is there something like windows' "daemontools" that can mount a cue sheet without me having to burn it to a cd?
<rocket16> Or should I need to configure it with gufw?
<Scunizi> hmw: yea.. looking at it.. all are up and none muted
<miktunz> ey
<noric> Cynthia: How do I manually add the GPG keys for the lucid sources.  I did your /s/hardy/lucid, but it seems to be skipping the repos
<miktunz> ci sono italiani?
<NinoScript> hmw, for example, I would like to change they way I move through tabs in different apps, so everyone has the same shortcut (I love consistency)
<infid> rocket16: you can configure it on the commandline with the 'ufw' command
<GeekSquid> !it | miktunz
<ubottu> miktunz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Slart> !mountiso | infid
<noric> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Translation-en_US
<noric> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/restricted Translation-en_US
<noric> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Translation-en_US
<noric> H
<ubottu> infid: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<FloodBot4> noric: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noric> ah oops
<rocket16> infid: Thanks, but is it running in background all the time?
<infid> thanks Slart
<infid> rocket16: yeah it's a daemon i think
<rocket16> infid: Thanks, :)
<infid> rocket16: check the man page to be sure
<hmw> rocket16: afaik, ufw is just the frontend for netfilter (or what it is called these days) - sudo iptables -L   will list all current firewall rules. if it looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/436360/ your firewall is fully open
<Cynthia> noric: I have no idea :(
<rocket16> Friends, for a Laptop running Ubuntu, is there any need for a Firewall running all the time?
<noric> Cynthia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/436362/
<toader> Hi, i am using logical volumn under Fedora, I want to install ubuntu. Is the logical volumn disk still reusable? thanks
<Guest86627> Guntbert answer this then, is the networking feature different on root than nonroot?
<Cynthia> noric: the keys are in the ubuntu-keyring package, you might have to update that first
<Docteh> rocket16: firewall concept is different on windows vs linux
<sebsebseb> rocket16: hrm,  Ubuntu doesn't tend to use LVM, however as far as I know it can use LVM
<sebsebseb> !lvm | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<hmw> rocket16: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<guntbert> !attitude | Guest86627
<ubottu> Guest86627: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Nilos> I am setting up a wireless connection in wicd.Wicd sees the connection, but I cant seem to connect even after entering the encryption.What am I missing?
<Sam_Fisher> How do I add extra destinations to the Copy to: and Move to: right click commands?
<sebsebseb> rocket16: oh I messaged compelty the wrong person
<JoshuaL> whenever i plug in a external speaker set at my laptop i have to manually change the output connector via sound preferences, how can i solve this so it does it automaticly like it should be>
<sebsebseb> toader: ok messaged compeltly the wrong person there, see above :)
<rocket16> sebsebseb: No problem, :)
<hmw> rocket16: the NetFilter (or how it is called today) is a kernel module, it extends the TCP stack, so it is always "running"
<Guest86627> Guntbert it was merely a question, I'm sure you know the answer just because it isn't supported doesn't mean you can't give a pointer for me to follow
<Guest86627> Is there a program for ubuntu similar to powerpill for archlinux where it pipelines downloads?
<Docteh> Sam_Fisher: i dont think thats commonly done, you might have to try google, which file manager are you using, konqeror nautilus or thunar?
<yoritomo> hello all
<rocket16> hmw and Docteh: Thanks. I hope there is no need for another GUI firewall then,
<rocket16> !hi | yoritomo
<ubottu> yoritomo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<yoritomo> where to find the deb libares-gift for lucid ?
<toader> sebsebseb: what
<guntbert> Guest86627: by starting X as root you probably messed with several permissions, changed your system in a not easy to see way - so I cannot guess what is wrong
<sebsebseb> toader: I sent a message to someone else instead of you basically saying that Ubuntu doesn't tend to use LVM, but I think that it can.
<sebsebseb> toader: then I did the lvm factoid
<sebsebseb> !lvm | toader
<ubottu> toader: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<hmw> rocket16: a nice GUI for the firewall (nb how i phrased it) is FireStarter. You should not need a special configuration for your firewall, if you are behind a router. You should consider using a firewall, if your PC is acting as a router or internet connection sharing box, or if you have to suspect, that certain services may be available to neighbour computers, and you dont want that.
<reenignEesreveR> facebook.com has been banned in my country. I have ubuntu based servers in US. Could I install a piece of software (tunnel, proxy, anything) so that whenever i access facebook.com, i gets routed via a tunneled connection through my server transparently, otherwise all traffic goes through normal route
<Daniel2> hey
<Docteh> redhats automatic use of lvm is annoying
<Guest86627> Guntbert your correct, I made the foolish mistake of running xinit via vnc and now I have to reinstall gnome because nobody here knows how to fix it
<rocket16> hmw: Ah, really my thanks for the info. :) I will do that.
<sebsebseb> Daniel2: oh?
<hmw> Guest86627: you get what you paid for
<Daniel2> I have a question with changing from xp to unbuntu
<sebsebseb> Daniel2: not you
<yoritomo> nobody know where to find libares-gift for lucid ?
<sebsebseb> Docteh: oh?
<hmw> !ask | Daniel2
<ubottu> Daniel2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chkdsk> If I dual boot Ubuntu/Windows XP using Wubi, will there be performance issues on XP?
<sebsebseb> silly autocomplete at times!
<Sam_Fisher> chkdsk, nope
<Docteh> reenignEesreveR: ssh/openvpn + squid
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: no, but if you use Wubi, there will be performance issues on Ubuntu,  you may not notice them though
<toader> Hi, how to install ubuntu from ISO on disk, not CD. thanks
<Sam_Fisher> chkdsk, can't you just commit to the real power in this Universe **UBUNTU**
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: that's one reason why it's better to use a proper partitioend install instead :)
<kimus> hi, who is responsible for the lists.ubuntu.com? i'm from a locoteam and I need to to fix a problem
<Guest86627> Hmw indeed, lesson learned but as I was saying,is there anything similar to powerpill?
<Daniel2> How would I know if my computer is compatitable with ubuntu?
<Docteh> reenignEesreveR: if you've got apache doing https that might also be a solution, just make sure your servers getting banned from where you are isn't a big deal ;)
<chkdsk> A partitioned install requires I commit to the install
<Slart> !usb | toader
<ubottu> toader: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<guntbert> Guest86627: without an enabled root account that probably wouldn't have happened -- I feel with you but have no help to offer -- sorry
<hmw> toader: i think you cant, you need to burn that iso. If you are a uber-geek you might do some weird chroot stuff, but in this case you wouldnt be asking here ;-)
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: yes and most people don't want to just get rid of Ubuntu either, once they have tried it
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: in fact many will want to get rid of Windows once trying it
<hmw> toader: the USB thumb drive is a nice option, of course
<Slart> toader: it might also be possible to do some weird things with grub2.. I think it can mount an iso.. but if you ask me it's not worth the trouble
<wildbat> Daniel2, try the Live CD Session
<Roasted> Does anybody know if WICD can share internet connections?
<Docteh> sebsebseb: I've been playing with linux over iscsi recently, with ubuntu i can mount the image on my fileserver if I need/want to, with an LVM its a bit more complicated
<hmw> Guest86627: i wish i could help you :(
<Daniel2> okay
<hmw> Roasted: wicd can share them
<Guest86627> Guntbert the same would have happened with sudo, can you take a guess that if I reinstall gnome it would fix the permissions or is it most likely down to x11
<Roasted> hmw, so I can have WICd on a desktop and share a connection to another desktop?
<chkdsk> sebsebseb: I've been using Ubuntu for a few days and if I was forced to make the choice, windows would win outright. I'm a gamer :P
<Docteh> Roasted: wicd sounds like a gui app, is there an option in there for it? probe around. if not do it outside of wicd
<reenignEesreveR> Docteh, how would ssh+openvpn do that? i wanna do it for a particular site
<sebsebseb> Docteh: iscsi sounds familur, but whats that?
<Daniel2> Could you provide me with a link please
<Roasted> chkdsk, I'm a hardcore gamer. And a hardcore Ubuntu'r.
<brontosaurusrex> reenignEesreveR: google for 'squid'
<Daniel2> I have a problem finding things.
<Roasted> chkdsk, some users turn on an xbox and change the channel to game. I reboot to windoze. Windows has no relevance in my life beyond that.
<reenignEesreveR> brontosaurusrex, what client would i use with squid?
<guntbert> Guest86627: sorry -- never happened to me -- so I never tried - so no idea
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: this idea that Ubuntu  or other Linux distros sucks for gaming, isn't really  true
<Docteh> reenignEesreveR: well for a particular site ie facebook you'd have to set that in the browser
<hmw> Roasted: right, but i havent used wicd in a while, so i cant tell you exactly where to click. should be quite obvious, though. Perhaps a web search will help you.
<wildbat> !dowbload | Daniel2
<Roasted> chkdsk, once Steam goes full bore (I hope) and games come simultaneously to steam platforms across win/pc/linux (I hope) I wont use windows anymore.
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: since there are quite a lot of good native games, plus  it is possible to have a lot of Windows games working well in Wine
<Guest86627> Is there a program for ubuntu similar to powerpill for archlinux where it pipelines downloads?
<Roasted> hmw, I was just curious if it had the capability.
<brontosaurusrex> reenignEesreveR: browser, ftp and some i imagine
<wildbat> !download | Daniel2
<ubottu> Daniel2: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<hmw> Roasted: i did it with wicd once
<donavan01> is there a linux replacement for peerblock/peergaurdian
<chkdsk> Most of the games I play are windows only. I am not going to use Wine just to play the games when they actually perform nicer in actual Windows
<Roasted> hmw, do you know if you can tether a smartphone to a laptop w/ wicd and give it connection? Is that different than standard ICS?
<sebsebseb> !games | chkdsk
<ubottu> chkdsk: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Poseidon_99> pidgin crashes ! with facebook plugin
<Docteh> reenignEesreveR: squid is a proxy server, you'd use a web browser with it, you could use one browser force facebook and another browser for regular stuffs
<Daniel2> okay
<hmw> Roasted: i dont know, i assume it is different
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: also apparnatly its better to play games on a console than on a PC
<reenignEesreveR> brontosaurusrex, if i put squid as my proxy server in my browser, then all the sites will be browsed via the proxy... i just want one site to pass through proxy
<Roasted> sebsebseb, highly disagreed. console gaming feels extremely boring compared to PC. Just my opinion.
<sebsebseb> Roasted: right, but playing games in Windows sucks,  since using Windows sucks :D
<Docteh> sebsebseb: iscsi is scsi disk commands routed over tcp/ip, AoE might make more sense but ubuntu doesn't support it in the installer
<hmw> ++ Roasted
<sebsebseb> Roasted: ok using Windows can be ok,  but  not that many exceptions
<Roasted> sebsebseb, I agree. I just use windows as my gaming OS. Besides that, it doesnt see the light of day.
<Docteh> oh, aoe is ata commands over ethernet, less overhead and no routability
<Roasted> sebsebseb, surprisingly I have quite a few issues for the little I do in windows. However, I AM running Vista.
<hmw> !ot | nice topic, but
<ubottu> nice topic, but: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<brontosaurusrex> reenignEesreveR: no idea, i would install a second browser just for that if there would be no decent settings for that
<noric> How does apt-get select my architecture, to set the update path? i.e. hardy-updates/main/binary-lpia  -> 404 Not Found.  I want to set architecture to i386 or whatever so it works
<ReformedWinrar> is it possible to have pulseaudio not suck?
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: a lot of games will work in a WIndows virtual machine also
<hmw> ReformedWinrar: almost impossible
<Docteh> ReformedWinrar: not really
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: ok  3D gaming is a bit hrm at the moment, but that's getting there,  and depending on your hardware, that may work well now
<ReformedWinrar> its constantly making randome noises on my stereo and scaring the crap out of me at 3am
<ReformedWinrar> bummer
<chkdsk> Why virtual machine windows, when I can actually run windows?
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: most or all 2D games for Windows though, I expect will work well in a Windows virtual machine
<guntbert> sebsebseb: mind the topic please
<reenignEesreveR> brontosaurusrex, actually i have a few scripts as well ... they'll also need to be recoded ... i wanna make it as transparent as possible
<noric> How does apt-get select my architecture, to set the update path? i.e. hardy-updates/main/binary-lpia  -> 404 Not Found.  I want to set architecture to i386 or whatever so it works
<Docteh> ReformedWinrar: shut it down and try and live without it running? :-/
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: so dual boot with Windows if you want, and use that for gaming,  and  a Linux distro, for actsaul computing?
<ReformedWinrar> Docteh: it works just like esd? so i can be fine without it?
<chkdsk> Also, openoffice doesn't really compare to Word 2007
<hmw> chkdsk: because you might actually work on a real OS while being forced to use that single windows app. Or your'e a web designer using a bazillion different browsers
<Guest86627> Does ubuntu have something similar to system restore for windows where it restores everything to a previous date
<ReformedWinrar> chkdsk: for all the features that matters, they are comparable
<Docteh> ReformedWinrar: aye, might have programs not able to get sound card though
<wildbat> !backup | Guest86627
<ubottu> Guest86627: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ReformedWinrar> Docteh: thanks
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: no, but maybe the next version of Ubuntu, or   if not probably the one after that,  it seems that it will have something even better by default.  However yeah got to wait six months to a year or something like that first.
<nostriluu> hi #ubuntu.. trying to install 10.04 server on a dell poweredge r300 (SAS drives).. install seemed to go ok but it boots to grub error.. thoughts ?
<Ernz> How can I paginate the output of the terminal?
<hmw> Guest86627: i dont think it has that built in. I recommend you make at least 2 partitions, one for the root file system ("/") and one for "/home". Then you can use a USB thumb drive with Ubuntu and partimage (or the CloneZilla Boot CD) to back up the partitions.
<Ernz> To stop it from scrolling everything
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: normally you woudnt need to do a system restore though, like Windows
<ReformedWinrar> Docteh: could i replace it with jackd, or does that solve a different problem?
<Docteh> Ernz: less long/file or ls -lR | less
<Docteh> !less
<Ernz> Docteh, beautiful, thanks
<guntbert> Ernz: try  <your command> | less    --- type 'q' to quit that viewer
<compaq> what the heck, anyone install librfxswf-dev?  I can't figure it out, I don't have any of those programs on the shell
<hmw> Guest86627: btw, you can use that partimage/ubuntu thumb drive to create an image of your windows partition, too. I couldnt live without that
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: Whats gone wrong anyway?
<Ernz> gunbert: that's got it, thanks
<rn86> oulla.. ce fut rapide...  (omg, it had been so fast)
<guntbert> !fr | rn86
<ubottu> rn86: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rn86> i got it thx
<Guest86627> Sebsebseb, I just uninstalled almost everything gui related firefox, gnome, all my servers, the config files, synaptics package manager etc.
<rn86> where can I find a tuto of how to IRC ?
<exalt> hello i installed ubuntu minimal 10.04, and i installes links2 how do i display pictures?
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: ok this doesnt sound good, why did you do that?
<exalt> do i need a framebuffer?
<m3asmi> who is Raymond Smullyan
<LjL> exalt: yes (or X)
<hmw> Guest86627: lol... did you leave anything on your drive?
<exalt> LjL: can you advice a frame buffer?
<Guest86627> Sebsebseb, I was reinstalling x11 and didn't realize it takes everything with it, and hmw, its not funny
<exalt> next to x LjL
<LjL> exalt: ehm, there's only one framebuffer...?
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: hmv?
<guntbert> rn86: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hmw> exalt: most people wont need it. If you are geeky, and want to use the console, you can utilize the frame buffer for displaying video or even compile firefox to run without any GUI in fbmode
<rn86> thx again.
<Guest86627> Sebsebseb a person
<rocket16> rn86: http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/47221
<hmw> Guest86627: i was trying to cheer you up, sorry...
<ioi2010> i've got a question
<ioi2010> i'm creating my own distro
<ioi2010> using remastersys
<hmw> !ask | ioi2010
<ubottu> ioi2010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Docteh> ioi2010: you have punctuation on your keyboard fyi ;)
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: yeah xorg is important, you don't want to mess with  that, unless you really have to, why were you?
<Guest86627> Sebsebseb if I upgrade to lucid would it reinstall all the preinstalled stuff?
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: which version were you on?
<ioi2010> how can i change the default wallpaper
<ioi2010> so that the live cd will use the new one
<ioi2010> ???
<Guest86627> Sebsebseb permissions problem I ran xinit as root through vnc, and karmic
<hmw> ioi2010: /usr/share/backgrounds
<Slart> ioi2010: it's probably a setting somewhere in the gnome config registry
<Cynthia> ioi2010:  please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Docteh> ioi2010: just replace the file, or search around for where its referenced and change the reference
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: yes if you got ubuntu-desktop installed, and then upgrade to Lucid, it might re install  the other stuff whilst doing so
<Slart> ioi2010: if you're lazy I think it might be easiest to just replace the file
<ioi2010> right
<Cynthia> Specifically, Custom Background for GNOME section
<ioi2010> so the problem seems to be
<ioi2010> that remastersys erases /home
<Guest86627> Sebsebseb are you sure it will?
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: I said might
<ioi2010> so...
<ioi2010> i think i need something more
<ioi2010> than simply
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: also maybe if you install kubuntu-desktop for example, it will install other stuff and KDE
<exalt> hmw: i want to be that geeky :p  but what do i need to install so links2 will display?
<Cynthia> !enter | ioi2010
<ubottu> ioi2010: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hmw> Guest86627: it will _try_  that is certain. I do not recommend upgrading, installing freshly is always more safe
<ioi2010> srry
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: then you could purekde, and then do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or something I guess
<ioi2010> i'm new in this
<sebsebseb> !purekde | Guest86627
<ubottu> Guest86627: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: uh puregnome I mean,  I am just guessing here though
<Vbitz> so far my hp mini 210 is working out of the box with ubuntu
<hmw> exalt: you will not have to install anything, i suppose, since you are forced into fbmode anyways with ubuntu. You have to pass a parameter to links2 though, in order for it to use the fb
<sebsebseb> !puregnome | Guest86627
<ubottu> Guest86627: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: plus probably some other way you can re install xorg and so on anyway
<chkdsk> I see that on the Linux Gamer's list you've linked me to, there's only 2 MMORPGs
<Guest86627> Does lucid use the new gnome?
<shoto68> im having an instalation on external hard drive probem can anyone help???
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: yes
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: and their  nonupstream Gnome edits
<Docteh> chkdsk: theres a linux gamers list? can you link that
<exalt> hmw: hmmmm i only see alot blabberish text when i select an image to display
<chkdsk> http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<hmw> exalt: let me check
<chkdsk> I was linked to this earlier
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: or just clean install, probably better, since your sysetm got messed up a lot
<ActionParsnip> Guest86627: what version do you consider "new"
<chkdsk> Okay, so looking at this list, the "linux games" are games ported to linux, and not actually games made for linux. For the most part, anyway.
<Guest86627> Actionparsnip, gnome 3
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: 10.04 uses Gnome 2.30 and that's not Gnome 3
<shoto68> im having an instalation on external hard drive probem can anyone help???
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: Gnome 3 has been delayed untill  September from April.  also 10.10 won't be using Gnome Shell by default, so it won't have the new look by default, but you could install that yourself,  just like you can install a development version now into 10.04
<ActionParsnip> chkdsk: penumbra is coded for Linux and windows, there are many native games on the repos as well as in the getdeb repo
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: under the hood 10.10 will be Gnome 3 though as far as I know
<colk> I have a L246WP and a Nvidia card connected via a HDMI-DVI cable I am unable to see the left side of the screen I beleive its overscanning because it does it in Windows 7 as well any ideas?
<alessandro1965> hi
<Nilos> I cannot connect to my wireless network with wicd, but I see the connection and the devicde.Also the driver is oinstalled.What am I missing?
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: 10.04 uses Gnome 2.30
<Guest86627> Sebsebseb oh alright
<rocket16> :)
<anodesni> :P
<sebsebseb> Guest86627: oh and Gnome Shell in the repo is old, so you would want a ppa really
<hmw> exalt: go to console (ctrl-alt-f1) and log on. then issue:    sudo links2 -g <some URL>    ATTENTION: this just killed my machine! it worked though, but now i cannot go back to GNome!!!
<sasquatch1> Hi there, I have an installation issue anyone care to lend a hand?
<anodesni> sasquatch1: go ahead
<sebsebseb> !ask | sasquatch1
<ubottu> sasquatch1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smellynosery> I changed my keyboard layout under System->Preferences->Keyboard, but it's still on the old one. I unticked "Separate layout per window" and I applied it system wide. Does anybody know how to fix that?
<exalt> hmw: hmmm i need premissions
<sasquatch1> well I have windows 7 installed on 1 harddrive and i just installed linux onto my second harddrive and now i'm getting a boot error when trying to load the windows hardrive?
<chkdsk> The majority of the games I play most of the time, are source games (Portal, TF2, Counter Strike: Source, etc) so Linux is not my choice of platform for gaming.
<sasquatch1> i didn't think there would be an issue since they are on separate drives
<anodesni> sasquatch1: could you be more specific about the error?
<hmw> exalt: that's right
<rocket16> :)
<hmw> exalt: well... it just killed my Karmic, Ubuntu is not really made for Console Geeks
<sasquatch1> anodesni: i cannot boot into windows 7
<anodesni> sasquatch1: do you have a backup partition for windows 7, or a repair partition
<sebsebseb> hmw: heh yeah I guess,  since other distros are made for those really
<sasquatch1> anodesni: i have the windows install disk and tried to do a repair but did not seem to do the job
<anodesni> sasquatch1: but, do you have a repair partition?
 * rocket16 doesn't understand why people still use Windows, other than gaming purposes
<chkdsk> I want to be optimistic about games on Ubuntu, but that last time I attempted 3D gaming on Linux my PC locked up completely which wasn't pleasant
<ActionParsnip> Guest86627: I suggest you look at: http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointThirtyone/   it won't be out for a long while
<hmw> exalt: i have to reboot via ssh :( Ubuntu sometimes sucks big time
<sasquatch1> anodesni: no I do not unfortunately.
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: bespoke applications may only run in a windows environment
<anodesni> sasquatch1: do you get an error message?
<sebsebseb> rocket16: vender lock in thats why, or having app that won't just work in Wine,  that they think they must have, since they can't find or don't know about a good enough native Linux version, or simpally there isn't one
<sasquatch1> anodesni: yes i do, something along the lines of not able to boot and should use repair disk
<sasquatch1> anodesni: which is what I tried.
<anodesni> sasquatch1: but Ubuntu boots? then I think grub points to the wrong partition
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: windows like linux is a tool for a job, if windows does the job better than it should be used, the same applies to mac and bsd also, linux isnt always the answer
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: there are quite a few good native Linux 3D games :)
<sasquatch1> anodesni: i thought they would be completely separate since they are on two separate drives
<exalt> hmw: sad:(
<ActionParsnip> chkdsk: look into penumbra and urban terror
<st3d45h> hi, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and it was working fine, however once i enabled the nvidia driver im stuck a resolution of 800x600. i searched on the internet but couldnt find a solution that worked. could anybody help?
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Ha ha, but it is developing. Anyway, but this might be offtopic, for both of us, :(
<ActionParsnip> chkdsk: doom3 also runs natively in linux, as does return to castle wolfenstein
<hmw> wut?? "Master" in alsamixer has no effect, i have to reduce PCM?? what is going on here?
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: its  fact though ;)
<chkdsk> I'm not really interested at all in Penumbra. It's a horror game, I like to play online with friends
<rocket16> chkdsk: Here is a nice article for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427205
<ActionParsnip> chkdsk: urbanterror is multiplayer only :)
<exalt> using sudo sto surf is dangerous isnt it?
<sebsebseb> rocket16: noobs tend to be locked into propritary software,  and have this idea that gaming sucks on Linux, which isn't true
<rocket16> chkdsk: I mean, about best Ubuntu games.
<sebsebseb> !games
<rocket16> sebsebseb: I agree.
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: best is an opinion so is never concrete
<anodesni> sasquatch1: maybe you can post your grub config on pastebin?
<Loshki> exalt: dangerous and unnecessary...
<ActionParsnip> exalt: yes its massively foolish to run web browsers as root
<ioi2010> thanks everybody
<sasquatch1> sure
<exalt> then how the heck i use framebuffer without being root??:p
<chkdsk> In terms of quality, nothing comes close to CS:S/TF2 the two games I play most often. Nothing close to that kind of entertainment runs native on linux as far as I know. I *adore* steam, but nothing like it has appeared on Linux. As far as I know, anyway.
<ActionParsnip> exalt: maybe its a group membership
<nerdy117> can someone help me with 64 bit flash on ubuntu 10.4?
<exalt> ActionParsnip: thats what i thought, it uses libvga
<ActionParsnip> chkdsk: urban terror us like cS
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: they have done a Steam for Mac, and I have read that Steam for Linux is coming soon
<anodesni> nerdy117: to install
<anodesni> ?
<chkdsk> According to the steam support pages there's no plans for a linux port at all
<nerdy117> I tried installing flashplugin-installer from synaptic package manager, but it tells me I have conflicting packages
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: But individual opinion matters little, and universal opinion matters. So, since all important servers and systems are drifting towards Linux, it is definitely better than Windows. :) Also, sorry for being offtopic, to all, but I chose to defend Ubuntu.
<nerdy117> doesn't say which ones though
<anodesni> nerdy117: download the 64 bit version, let me find the link for you
<nerdy117> I couldn't find it on adobe's website
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: if the support pages mention Linux, they are probably also rather out to date
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: I have read quite a lot of recent stuff, that is saying that Steam for Linux is coming
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: soon
<chkdsk> They were updated when steam for mac was released
<nerdy117> I got a 32 bit version though, and I installed it with dpkg -i --force-architecture
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: also you can run Steam in Wine quite well, as far as I know
<Nilos> I cannot connect to my wireless network with wicd, but I see the connection and the devicde.Also the device driver is already installed properly.What am I missing?
<donavan01> is there a way to get nautilus to show thumbnails or PNG quicker ... I have a large directory with a ton of icons in it and it takes forever to view them everytime I open the folder up
<nerdy117> didn't work though
<anodesni> wait a sec
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: not if the required apps wil not run on linux, then it is a poor choice, universal opinion is moot. PC stands for personal computer so it should do what the user wants rather than the user changing its needs to fit the most popular OS
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: since quite a lot of people do that
<ubuntu_> why O why did I choose to encrypt my home directory
<anodesni> nerdy117: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html download it here
<sasquatch1> anodesni: http://pastebin.com/ReCZB0zF
<Nilos> ActionParsnip,:Oh man1, you're back.Good
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: thats what I think when users DO encrypt. Not worth it
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: sup
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Here is a PDF written by me (from various online sources), why Linux is better than Windows. http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ynygmlzluzw You might want to read it. Also, isn't our discussion going a bit offtopic?
<chkdsk> You can run Steam in wine, but you'd still be lacking the ability to run the games you get from steam. I've also heard a lot about problems with the overlay, which is a pretty major feature
<anodesni> nerdy117: make sure 32 bit flash is uninstalled, then unzip the file and move it to /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins
<sasquatch1> anodesni: using linux mint btw
<nerdy117> I can't uninstall it
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip: are you a guru on ecryptfs by any chance? I want to recover my home after a reinstall...
<Cube``> i cant seem to be able to export a latex file to pdf, and i cant install pdflatex for some reason :(
<Nilos> ActionParsnip,:wicd can now see my cowireless network, but I cant connect to it
<anodesni> nerdy117: huh?
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: if you must use propritary games,  and won't use Wine or  a Windows virtual machine,  fine just use Windows on a pshyical install for that.
<sebsebseb> chkdsk: for actsaul computing though, Linux distros tend to be better :)
<nerdy117> I tried removing it with dpkg
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: quite the opposite. I dont use it and have seen too many people fall down after using it
<Seraphinou> ('744404233664
<chkdsk> Ehhh, this channel is incredibly patronizing .-.
<anodesni> nerdy117: why not use synaptic
<nerdy117> can't find it though
<Vbitz> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a hp mini 210 and after i shut it down it froze and i have about 30 errors with hard drive sectors saying like end_request: I/O error, dev sdb
<Vbitz> what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: do you se any encryption for your connection
<anodesni> sasquatch1: I see grub says your windows partition is on hdd sdc, (note the c, that should be your 3rd hdd) it that correct?
<ActionParsnip> Vbitz: boot to livecd and fsck your partitions
<hmw> Vbitz: get a new drive, your's is dying
<Nilos> ActionParsnip , it asked for an encryption so i gave it the key.But it still didnt connect
<Vbitz> it is brand new, i got it yesterday, this is the live cd
<sasquatch1> anodesni: no, it is on the 2nd hardrive (only have 2)
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: what encryption do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Vbitz: drives can be DOA
<Cube``> why does pdflatex not work!?!?
<hmw> Vbitz: if you see I/O errors it is very much likely, that the drive is badly damaged. Try to get your data off the drive and return it
<anodesni> sasquatch1: ok, maybe, I'm not sure you should change "set root='(hd2,1)'" to "set root='(hd1,1)'"
<Vbitz> there is no data on the drive, windows worked fine, no problems
<anodesni> sasquatch1: that would make more sense, given that windows7 is on your 2nd hdd and 1st partition
<donavan01> Vbitz I would try downloading a new image of the cd and see if it does it on the new disc ... try reinstalling ... if you get the same errors again then it probably is hardware
<ActionParsnip> Vbitz: check the drive health
<sasquatch1> ok, ill give it a shot thanks. though when i choose to run windows it seems to go to the correct drive, just seems to be a problem with the windows bootloader.
<Nilos> ActionParsnip , what types are there?
<vlt> Hello. In my IM client a buddy appears as "online (invisible)". How is that possible?! I mean, isn't "invisible" supposed to make him invisible?
<anodesni> sasquatch1: than this is not the problem
<ActionParsnip> Vbitz: you can also download the ultimate boot cd and test the drive using the manufacturers tool to make sure its ok
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: WEP and WPA
<hmw> Vbitz: try to restore the filesystem with fsck; do not trust the drive (!!); perhaps another component is damaged, as the controller, but not likely; check temperature of your components, cpu & drive.
<exalt> ActionParsnip: chown <user> /dev/fb0 :P
<anodesni> sasquatch1: did you install windows after linux, and then installed another linux again?
<fox> vlt what protocol is your friend using.
<Vbitz> i just pressed enter and it booted filne
<sasquatch1> anodesni: ok thats what I thought. I think i'll try running the windwos repair disc again
<vlt> fox: We both use icq/aim
<ActionParsnip> exalt: does that work?
<sasquatch1> anodesni: installed windows on 1 hardrive and then installed linux onto the 2nd harddrive
<Nilos> ActionParsnip , I use wep and thats what I set it as.
<exalt> ActionParsnip: yes
<anodesni> sasquatch1: the windows repair disk worked for me when I had similar problems
<ninjafusion> i've got a dumb question. does ubuntu 10.4 have a built in firewall somewhere that i'm not seeing?
<ActionParsnip> exalt: that will also need sudo
<fox> vlt: are you on his visible list?
<Vbitz> would it help if i said i did a usb install
<anodesni> sasquatch1: you must type in some commandos on the command line, you should google for it
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: cool, should be ok then. Is your system fully updated?
<Cynthia> ninjafusion: it's ufw, a frontend to the iptables utility
<sasquatch1> anodesni: ok thanks, i'll give it another go. Ok will look for it thanks.
<ninjafusion> thanks Cynthia. i'll google and see what i can find
<vlt> fox: There's a "visible" list? Then maybe yes ...
<Cynthia> let's see first if ubottu has a factoid for that
<fox> vlt: i haven't used icq in quite some time, but i do recall a feature that permitted you to show buddies you were online, even if you were invisible.
<Cynthia> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<anodesni> sasquatch1: maybe this bootrec.ece/fixmbr
<anodesni> bootrec.exe/fixboot
<donavan01> vbitz ... did you install it to the USB or from the USB?
<nerdy117> oh lawdy. it works
<hmw> Vbitz: hard disks have their own mini-operating system built in. They also have quite a large area of spare sectors, that can replace damaged sectors. They should never report bad sectors to the OS (which would mean, they consumed all spare sectors already). If I am getting I/O errors on a HDD, i immediately shut down and replace it without question
<sasquatch1> anodesni: thanks.
<nerdy117> thanks anodesni
<anodesni> sasquatch1: or "Use easyBCD and you can recreate your boot record."
<ink> Where is the syntax of the files in /etc/init/ defined?  (eg, gdm.conf)
<nerdy117> you're a true bro
<ninjafusion> thanks again Cynthia
<fox> vlt: if that's the case, that might be why he's showing up but yet designated as invisible.
<anodesni> nerdy117: nice
<Nilos> ActionParsnip , upgrading to lucid now
<vlt> fox: I understand. Thank you.
<fox> vlt: np
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: might be groovy
<isomerc> nigger
<hmw> ink: i think those are plain bash scripts.... man bash
<Vbitz> install from usb, it is acting as if it is not mounted
<SARO> hey guys i managed to make my wlan card work with an ndiswrapper and a windows driver, now i have to run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" everytime before it works, where could i put that so that it happens on every startup?
<Vbitz> how would i check if it is mounted
<ink> hmw:  no, they aren't just bash scripts
<ink> bash has no "description" reserved name
<donavan01> vbitz normally when you plug a usb drive in an icon will appear on the desktop and its mounted
<Vbitz> the usb drive is fine
<hmw> ink: i just saw... no idea...
<afancy> Hi
<Cynthia> hmw / ink: are you talking about init.d scripts?
<hmw> Cynthia: no, /etc/init/*
<ink> no, Cynthia, those really are bash scripts
<Cynthia> hmw: ah. then yeah, they're Upstart scripts
<hmw> ink: you could try finding out, what programs are reading those
<Cynthia> @ whoever: man upstart
<hmw> ah!
<hmw> thanks
<linxeh> Does anyone know about running a quakeworld server on ubuntu 64bit ?
<SARO> hey i finally managed to make my wlan card work with an ndiswrapper and a windows driver, now i have to run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" everytime before it works, where could i put that so that it happens on every startup?!
<trism> SARO: add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<dios_mio> Cynthia, girls cant do linux (or anything technical).. just like white people cannot dance... :P
<owen1>  thdttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttiuee
<SARO> cool thx trism
<VirusTB> any known RhythmBox iPhone remotes?? (control playback over wifi with an iPhone) ??
<afancy> Now i am using liveusb to install ubuntu, but i have used LVM2 to manage serveral partitions. When i proceed to the parpare partitions step, there is no LVM2 options. Could anybody help me? thanks
<anodesni> SARO: I know of a file /etc/rc.local where you can put commands that are tun on boot
<Cynthia> dios_mio: ignored
<dios_mio> lol :D
<anodesni> sardonyx: what trism said was better
<SARO> trism: there was only "lp"
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: theres a web interface for VLC which can be controlled from may devices including crappy iphones
<SARO> anodesni: ok thanks i think /etc/modules sounds good
<SARO> ok
<neodemi> does anyone know of an easy way to install glibc 2.11, it doesnt appear to be in the standard repositories
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | neodemi
<ubottu> neodemi: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  lol i love my crappy iphone :P .. which web interface is that for VLC?..
<VirusTB> care to share it with me :D ActionParsnip
<impr0> hello
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: its in VLC already just enable it
<Vbitz> the disk program is reporting a healthy drive, i am running analasis now
<SARO> trism: also if i put usb sticks in ubuntu does not auto mount them! and if i do sudo fdisk -l it does not show them either!
<jrib> neodemi: why that particular version?
<SARO> what is wrong there?
<piper69> pastebinit script is broken
<SARO> i want them to be automounted
<hmw> piper69: right. :(
<piper69> hmw: how to fix it
<afancy> Now i am using liveusb to install ubuntu, but i have used LVM2 to manage serveral partitions. When i proceed to the parpare partitions step, there is no LVM2 options. Could anybody help me? thank
<impr0> if it doeanst recogniye its there
<Vbitz> could it be a problem with the ramdisk
<SARO> why does it not show my usb stick
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  VLC|| Tools > Preferences >> ?????
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: theres also this for rhythmnbox http://code.google.com/p/rhythmote/
<hmw> piper69: write another... for use with paste.ubuntu.com. have fun with    man bash   *smirks*
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: there are guides all over, i havent done it for ages ut it does exits
<jrib> neodemi: and 2.11 seems to be the default version from the repositories anyway... What are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<SARO> oh actually it worked now
<hmw> piper69: i have no idea... it has been so for quite a while now. Perhaps mail the author?
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSpNoCB-Ywo
<SARO> before it didn't work
<afancy> Now i am using liveusb to install ubuntu, but i have used LVM2 to manage serveral partitions. When i proceed to the parpare partitions step, there is no LVM2 options. Could anybody help me? thanks
<SARO> strange
<SARO> hey my sound does not work in flash in the browser
<SARO> how can i fix it?
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  lol after that youtube video i might need glasses... but i think i found it :D
<afancy> Now i am using liveusb to install ubuntu, but i have used LVM2 to manage serveral partitions. When i proceed to the parpare partitions step, there is no LVM2 options. Could anybody help me? than
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: it shows what to do
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: you can then install a vlc remote app on your phone and control stuff
<neodemi> jrib, I am trying to run tomenet, which is throwing up errors about not having glibc 2.11 installed
<ink> awesome; "Once you're up and running, you'll want to start writing your own jobs. Note that the job file format is not stable yet, so if you upgrade upstart later, you may need to fix existing files."
<ink> no docs
<jrib> neodemi: just a word of caution, installing a different version of libc6 is a great way to break a system
<afancy> Now i am using liveusb to install ubuntu, but i have used LVM2 to manage serveral partitions. When i proceed to the parpare partitions step, there is no LVM2 options. Could anybody help me? than
<rab13s> tthe most solid root password I ever had was 123456
<anodesni> rab13s: no, it is ""
<SARO> hey my sound does not work in flash in the browser how can i fix it
<abal9002> how to reduce the size of .iso generated with remastersys
<Cube``> rab13s: same for paypal?
<Loshki> piper69: it's a known problem, there is a bug open, it's being addressed...
<jrib> neodemi: can you pastebin exactly what you are doing and what the output is?
<neodemi> thanks jrib ill see if theres an alternative solution to glibc 2.11/ i dont want anything to bork
<rab13s> anodesni: I had "" for awhile, but my dog kept breaking in, its really hard to clean the shit off the keyboard
<anodesni> hahah
<rab13s> =]
<Cube``> i cant export latex to pdf!! why?
<Loshki> anodesni: rab13s: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please...
<jcrawford> hey guys my FF keeps hanging on me giving me the greyed out screen for minutes at a time, sometimes upwards of 5 minutes.  Any thoughts on what I could do to figure out why it is doing this?
<jrib> Cube``: how are you trying?
<anodesni> rab13s: at my university they suffer from Chinese hackers (true), but I wonder how they hack the root password with their chinese characters??
<Cube``> jrib: with org-mode. also tried compiling pdflatex
<rab13s> hahahahahahahaha
<CasualWalker> can any one help to fix the brightness control on my lenovo laptop?
<jrib> Cube``: you installed texlive?  What happens exactly when you attempt to run pdflatex?
<afancy> Now i am using liveusb to install ubuntu, but i have used LVM2 to manage serveral partitions. When i proceed to the parpare partitions step, there is no LVM2 options. Could anybody help me? than
<rab13s> in chinal its called the "loot"
<anodesni> CasualWalker: Ati or Nvidia?
<rab13s> "you wan loot access"
<Slart> !ot | rab13s
<ubottu> rab13s: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CasualWalker> anodesni.. its Nvidia
<anodesni> CasualWalker: maybe it's because of the Nouveau driver
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  whats "Ubuntu (IBEX) "  ??
<rab13s> ok everyone have a good afternoon! im out!
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<neodemi> jrib, i have downloaded the tomenet linux client from here: http://www.tomenet.net/downloads.php which has a prebuilt binary, and have tried running that, which results in the followwing error: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6FvUGzhZ
<CasualWalker> anodesni, i checked on the net, all are leading to reporting bug, none has been solved :(
<eddvrs> guys- can you please advise. I want to resize my windows partition, but will have to resizer and move another partition on the same disc. Is this possible, can it be done with gparted and ios tehre anything I should take into consideration so that I don't lose data?
<Bookman> I cannot seem to get my DVD player to work on my laptop.  I have the ubuntu-extras installed.
<Glacer> anyone running Gdesklet on 10.04?
<anodesni> CasualWalker: that's the risk of living on the edge
<Cube``> jrib: http://www.pastebin.org/255410 and thanks for helping
<jrib> neodemi: I see.  Have you tried just compiling it?
<Slart> What is the status of ATI graphics drivers these days? useful at all?
<Slart> I mean for the later models of their cards
<anodesni> Slart: it's ok
<jrib> Cube``: install texlive-latex-extra
<neodemi> no, im downloading the source now to try it
<jcrawford> hey guys my FF keeps hanging on me giving me the greyed out screen for minutes at a time, sometimes upwards of 5 minutes.  Any thoughts on what I could do to figure out why it is doing this?
<CasualWalker> anodesni: so there is no option to fix this thing? my fn with other stuff like volume control, dual monitor, sleep mode, etc works absolutely fine
<anodesni> though not all driver versions are consistant in stability
<Slart> anodesni: hmm.. well.. if they at least throw in a good version every now and then it should be ok.. =)
<anodesni> CasualWalker: did you try gnome power settings? or brightness control panel applet?
<SARO> hey where would i download some video codecs i just tried to watch a divx movie and it downloaded some codecs but now i only see blurry lines of colored crap
<SARO> where would i get a better codec or player
<SARO> i was using totem
<Slart> !codecs | SARO
<ubottu> SARO: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cube``> jrib: ok, will do. just by the way, its 300 mb of packages getting downloaded and inserted into my system. does it create any performance issues having lots of packages installed? or is the only thing prevent from everybody having every imaginable package the disc size?
<SARO> thanks
<abal9002> i've got ubuntu 10.04 freezing "randomly" for no aparent reason, always while browing the www. No mouse and no keyboard, though I can ssh from another computer. Any thoughts?
<hmw> abal9002: check temperature of your GPU
<CasualWalker> anodesni.. nop. all i did was to check in shortcut key from system>preferences.. you mean to say i need to check from power option?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu |SARO
<ubottu> SARO: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jrib> Cube``: nope, the only thing it will affect is hard drive space, which most people don't really care about these days
<Slart> abal9002: checked your memory?
<Nilos> ActionParsnip ,Im up to date.But still cannot connect.Is soemthing wrong with my settings?
<ultratog> http://xkcd.com/149/
<ActionParsnip> Nilos: can't see anything amiss
<SARO> BluesKaj: ah nice but i can install it? how?
<anodesni> CasualWalker: System -> preferences -> power settings
<Glacer> Where can I find older .deb install packages at? Without going through installing it manual.
<arand_> !repeat | afancy
<ubottu> afancy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<abal9002> Slart: no, can you be more specific, please? Also, there's nothing in the logs.
<Cube``> jrib: oh cool! thanks for helping man. seen you a lot helping on #ubuntu. thanks for that. hope you're getting all that support back somehow
<anodesni> CasualWalker: try to change brightness there
<hmw> anyone knows, why ubuntu is waking up my external USB HD every now and then for no apparent reason?
<BluesKaj> SARO,m go to the medibuntu site , the tutorial is pretty simple
<jrib> neodemi: what does « dpkg -S /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 » return by the way?
<alexandra> hi there,please someone helps me how to connect connx asurmato
<SARO> ok thanks
<CasualWalker> yea.. that works fine too.. that is via mouse, but what bout this fn key?
<Slart> abal9002: I meant either reboot and select the memory check option in grub.. memtest .. or use one of the other memory checkers in synaptic (there is one you can run without rebooting)
<jrib> Cube``: no problem!
<sebsebseb> eddvrs: ok partitions
<CasualWalker> but anyway anodesni, my 50% of the problem got solved :)
<anodesni> CasualWalker: there are a lot of options for that
<Slart> abal9002: I had problems with my computer crashing/locking up until I found out I had a bad memory stick.. it only showed rarely because I had quite a lot of memory.. so that stick was rarely used
<abal9002> Slart: got it. what should i be looking for?
<sebsebseb> eddvrs: so a Windows parttion  for which version? and a partition that has data on it?
<SARO> BluesKaj: once i've added the packages what should i choose to install in the software center?
<neodemi> jrib >> libc6-i686: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<Nilos> ActionParsnip ,I set it to WEP and entered the key.But it still wont connect
<hmw> Slart: if one can login via ssh, doesnt that point to a crashed GPU? I heard, since Jaunty Gnome was "overusing" the GPU somehow. Any ideas about that claim?
<abal9002> Slart: i don't think it's that. the computer is brand new.
<arand_> afancy: There is, as far as I know, no lvm support on the liveCD versions, you will need to get the alternate CD with debinstaller to get lvm support, direct from the CD.
<CasualWalker> anodesni, what you suggested is a better option. It takes lil more time but got it done, i guess fn is still a bug
<Slart> abal9002: memtest will just show you a blue text screen.. I think there are counters for number of errors and such.. and it will tell you that some address is bad if it finds anything
<SARO> BluesKaj: also wouldnt it be better if Totem installed nothing instead of crap that makes my video look like random lines?
<anodesni> CasualWalker: I mean you can fix the shortcut with fn
<Slart> hmw: might be.. or some crashed gnome process.. I've actually not seen a gpu crash that I know of.. not really sure what it would look like
<anodesni> CasualWalker: you should assign the right commands to the key using some program, just google for it
<mjrdelgado> hi, I need some help with my Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !ask | mjrdelgado
<ubottu> mjrdelgado: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> abal9002: well.. that's where I would start looking.. second place would be graphics drivers.. but I think some other people suggested that already
<fcuk112> how do i boot lucid into safe graphics mode?  i tried holding down F8 or shift while rebooting but it doesn't show the grub menu.
<CasualWalker> can you teach me how? I bout a new laptop just now. everything is so good except for this fn key.. can you help me to fix it plz?
<anodesni> CasualWalker: maybe this is useful http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Extra_Keyboard_Keys
<Slart> abal9002: there's also some stress testing apps in synaptic that lets you excercise the computer just to see if that makes it break down
<SARO> now that i've added the mediabuntu packages what should i choose to install in the software center so that divx plays??
<eddvrs> sebsebseb: yes- I've XP installed on the first 30GiB, then an 80(ish)GiB partition. Both have data, but first is completely full...
<Fandekasp_> histo, I have a problem, I can't mount a disk. I've put the info there : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/215942/  Could someone look at it and help me to find a solution to mount my disk and have access to my data ? Thank you a lot in advance !
<mjrdelgado> ok, I can'c activate the bluetooth on ubuntu 9.10 and neither 10.04
<sebsebseb> eddvrs: the XP partition is full?
<CasualWalker> thanks anodesni, will have a look at it and come back if i have any doubts :)
<SARO> now that i've added the mediabuntu packages what should i choose to install in the software center so that divx plays in Totem??
<CasualWalker> thanks for the quick and good help annodesni :)
<Fandekasp_> sorry histo , I didn't want to write to you in particular, my apologize
<Fandekasp_> Does someone know how can I mount my disk ?  Thank you
<eddvrs> sebsebseb: yes.
<VCoolio> Fandekasp_: not ext3, it's ntfs, so you'll need -t ntfs-3g  (and have ntfs-3g installed)
<sebsebseb> eddvrs: so full that, XP won't work?
<Nilos> ActionParsnip , how do I see which networks are available to me from command kline.I dont think the access point i set
<anodesni> CasualWalker: I read here that those keys are controlled by the BIOS, and something about setting some options in grub
<sebsebseb> eddvrs: have you got an external hard disk or something like that, to back up data to?  If not you should have one really
<sebsebseb> eddvrs: since hard disks can just fail
<Fandekasp_> VCoolio, oh ? ok
<CasualWalker> I don't have much option in BIOS.. not atleast for fn..
<mjrdelgado> also, on ubuntu 10.04 my wan disconnects like every 20 minutes
<hmw> Fandekasp_: i had a similar problem once, didnt really solve it. You might get lucky with some recovery tools...
<mjrdelgado> wlan sorry
<hmw> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<CasualWalker> but my fn is working fine with other combinations, its not that my fn is completely dead
<exalt> how big is the problem if /usr/share/fonts does not exist?
<Fandekasp_> VCoolio, are you sure ? For my /dev/sdb1 , the fdisk -l say it's a linux type
<fcuk112> how do i reset my display resolution?  all i can get is a blank screen, i can go to terminal but xrandr says can't open display?
<VCoolio> Fandekasp_: no, i was looking wrong, thought you meant sdc1, sorry
<eddvrs> sebsebseb: I do have another internal HDD that i use for important documents.
<FriedrichMan> hello
<CasualWalker> anodesni: anyways.. thanks for the guidance :)
<sebsebseb> eddvrs: using gparted to re size XP partitions or other partitions,  will probably go rather fine indeed, but a slight chance of data loss even so I guess, altough never happended to me
<FriedrichMan> got a bit of a prob
<sebsebseb> eddvrs: and I have done this kind of stuff a lot
<hmw> fcuk112: you need to use xrandr in a terminal under Gnome not on the console
<Slart> exalt: I think gnome might behave a little weird.. the TTYs shouldn't be affected though.. tried just reinstalling the fone packages ?
<FriedrichMan> since ubuntu's upgrade I haven't been able to boot the winxp disk...
<FriedrichMan> has anyone have had a similar problem or knows how to solve it?
<sebsebseb> eddvrs: it's Vista where you would want to let it resize itself first, so you don't get  data loss, but Gparted is fine for re sizing XP
<Mandor> Have a RADIS that's not coming up, even with mdadm --assemble --scan
<Bookman> I have the medibuntu repos activated but I cannot find the libdvdcss package to install to be able to enable my dvd drive
<Mandor> Have a RAID that's not coming up, even with mdadm --assemble --scan.
<hmw> !grub2 - check the bottom of the file | FriedrichMan
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<exalt> Slart: wich pacage? i have nog WM or DM
<VCoolio> Fandekasp_: try -t auto or maybe it's ext4?  else you'll need to fsck or what is the check command
<anodesni> CasualWalker: no problem
<hmw> !grub2 | FriedrichMan  - check the bottom of the file
<fcuk112> hmw: so what can i do?  all i get is a blank screen when i boot, i need to reset the display resolution somehow.
<ubottu> FriedrichMan  - check the bottom of the file: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Mandor> Did a manual mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1, and it's now somewhat functional.
<FriedrichMan> hmw_ the bottom of what dilwe¿?
<Mandor> But can't mount it.
<marloshouse> i just upgraded to ubuntu 10 and kde has lost all menus and mouse clicking.  mouse movement still works, but everything else is gone.  is there a file/folder i can delete to get everything to reset?
<eddvrs> sebsebseb: OK. Thanks. I was thinking- defrag first, shrink the second part, then move it. then enlarge the first partition? anything else?
<BluesKaj> Bookman, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Bookman> BluesKaj, I did, still no go
<abal9002> Slart: thanks
<hmw> FriedrichMan: repairing Grub2 with chroot
<Fandekasp_> VCoolio, with -t auto, it ask again to specify the type of the filesystem
<Mandor> kern.log has: EXT4-fs: ext4_check_descriptors: Inode bitmap for group 384 not in group (block 1706161045)! EXT4-fs: group descriptors corrupted!
<sebsebseb> eddvrs: you can defrag first, but you probably won't get data loss by resiznig it if you don't.  however then again your XP partition is rather full. and so when it comes to resizing XP  you can only make it bigger I guess, when you have unalloacted space
<Slart> exalt: WM DM?
<BluesKaj> Bookman, ok try installing libdvdcss2
<Slart> exalt: hang on.. let me see what the basic font packagse are called
<Bookman> BluesKaj, not found
<abal9002> how to reduce the size of a ubuntu live cd generated with remastersys?
<FriedrichMan> hmw: where is it located?
<hmw> FriedrichMan: quite at the bottom
<FriedrichMan> I am not getting it... at the bottom of what?
<Slart> !info xfonts-scalable | exalt, this is one
<ubottu> exalt,: xfonts-scalable (source: xfonts-scalable): scalable fonts for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-1 (lucid), package size 325 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Mandor> fsck -n has a whole bunch of Group descriptor 0 checksum is invalid, going from 0 to a high number.
<Mandor> Help?
<BluesKaj> Bookman,you also need the medibuntu repository , which I just posted above
<exalt> Slart: i have only tty. no x :p
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Bookman> BluesKaj, enabled
<SARO> hey how can i show what is connected to my usb ports? because ubuntu does not recognize my usb soundcard
<KaffeeJunky123> how do I corectly add a partition to fstab, I mean how to do it the ubuntu way
<Slart> exalt: hmm.. then I'm not sure if you need the /usr/share/fonts.. unless you want to render pdf's or use latex/tex
<exalt> Slart: where would i need to set my font? in bashrc?
<abal9002> anyone can point a good resource for bash scripting?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<tomatto_> hello
<Slart> exalt: your font? what font? you mean for your TTY?
<exalt> Slart: yes the font for my tty
<marloshouse> abal9002: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<Googleman> any one can help
<Googleman> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o venet0 -j MASQUERADE
<eddvrs> sebsebseb: Thanks for your time mate. *I'm going in*
<Googleman> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<VCoolio> !abs | abal9002
<ubottu> abal9002: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<tomatto_> please, what can i do with ubuntu on 600MHz PIII, which is so slow on it?
<Bookman> Anyone else know why my dvd player will not play dvds?
<sebsebseb> eddvrs: going in?
<Slart> exalt: oh.. no idea about that.. I don't use plain TTY's that much..
<fcuk112> how to boot into safe mode?
<piper69> Loshki: can you show me where i can track that bug
<sebsebseb> fcuk112: from recovery mode
<xTheGoat121x> I'm having an odd problem since I've installed 10.04 -- my user doesn't seem to have proper permissions. I cannot shut down my computer properly, mount certain USB devices, or hibernate, among other things
<abal9002> thanks!
<sebsebseb> fcuk112: well low graphics mode
<jrib> tomatto_: what do you want to do with it?
<marloshouse> Bookman: have you tried running the dvd player with sudo ?
<sebsebseb> fcuk112: safe mode is a Windows thing
<fcuk112> sebsebseb: can't get the grub menu up
<tomatto_> jrib: somehow make it faster
<Kentrel> xTheGoat121x, you'll need to edit your /etc/fstab file
<marloshouse> i just upgraded to ubuntu 10 and kde has lost all menus and mouse clicking.  mouse movement still works, but everything else is gone.  is there a file/folder i can delete to get everything to reset?
<jrib> tomatto_: what are you using it for I mean
<Kentrel> !fstab | xTheGoat121x
<ubottu> xTheGoat121x: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hmw> tomatto_: give it at least 1 GB RAM, disable autostarts and unused services, give it a decent GPU and let Compiz give you the impression of speed
<eddvrs> sebsebseb: going to give it a go- see how I get on.
<sebsebseb> fcuk112: hit esc or whatever to get it up,  or  I guess edit grub config so it shows
<sebsebseb> eddvrs: ok good luck
<tomatto_> jrib: ubuntu 10.04
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | fcuk112
<ubottu> fcuk112: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jrib> tomatto_: you want to use it as a desktop?
<Bookman> marloshouse, cannot run vlc as root
<tomatto_> hmw: it has 128MB ram at all. i cannot add any ram. i haven't it
<tomatto_> jrib: yes, as desktop
<xTheGoat121x> Kentrel, really? That would even effect shutting down properly?
<fcuk112> thanks i will take a look
<jrib> tomatto_: how much ram?
<hmw> tomatto_: that computer is destined to be boring with Ubuntu. Use fluxbox instead of gnome, or get another distro
<marloshouse> Bookman: i would check access to the device as a user, it seems to me there are permission issues with those devices (sometimes) and i think you add your user to a group to grant you access to them... but i'm no expert
<Cynthia> How would I file a request to the Ubuntu developers to run OptiPNG and Scour.py on the PNG and SVG files of packages -- or at least, these files as they are on the LiveCD? Enhancement request on the bug tracker?
<tomatto_> jrib: 128MB
<tomatto_> hmw: what distro do you mean?
<jrib> Cynthia: #ubuntu-bugs
<lachouffe> hi !! i've just installed yarssr and it appears that the notification area icon is not transparent
<lachouffe> what can i do to this ?
<hmw> tomatto_: something super slim... not Ubuntu
<Kentrel> xTheGoat121x, possibly
<anodesni> tomatto_: damn small linux
<Kentrel> its worth a shot
<Bookman> marloshouse, I don't think that is it.  I just cannot find the libdvdcss driver....I have medibuntu repo enabled and synaptic does not find it
<VCoolio> lachouffe: find the icon, gimp it
<hmw> tomatto_: I'd recommend using WIndows XP on that machine, if youre not good with Linux
<abal9002> also, can anyone point out good resources for, say, system administration (in Linux, of course)?
<lachouffe> VCoolio, in fatc the icon is xmp so there is already transparency but it seems it's not working with new ubuntu
<VirusTB> Aciid, u there?
<lachouffe> cause it was working well on karmic
<Loshki> piper69: try: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pastebinit/+bug/526849
<VirusTB> sebsebseb,  hi :D u there
<tarzeau-ppc> i have a real sound card and an USB UBER subwoofer. how can i make the usb sound thing be default for all sound apps?
<tomatto_> hmw: windows xp is very slow too, on. i am good with linux, i just have not experiences with slow computers
<andruk> my fresh lucid install is not pulling an IP address, i have a realtek rtl8111 chipset, how do i get it to work?
<hmw> tomatto_: either damn small linux or something alike, or build your own linux: www.linuxfromscratch.org
<VCoolio> lachouffe: hmm, that's something else; I've seen the complaint before, with other icons; can't remember the fix (if any)
<Googleman> <Googleman> when i give     iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o venet0 -j MASQUERADE
<Docteh> andruk: is that ethernet or wireless?
<Googleman> <Googleman> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<andruk> Docteh: that's wired
<Googleman> its vps
<abal9002> disconnect
<sebsebseb> VCoolio: what do you want?
<Googleman> openvz int
<anodesni> tomatto_: maybe puppy linux, zenwalk, or damn small linux
<lachouffe> VCoolio, thanks so i feel less lonely... and maybe hope for a fix
<osalgado> hello!
<sebsebseb> VCoolio: wrong one
<sebsebseb> VirusTB: what do you want?
<Docteh> andruk: when you type ifconfig eth0 does it list anything?
<tomatto_> anodesni: i check dsl...what package system it has, do you know?
<anodesni> tomatto_: you shouldn expect anything decent
<Googleman> ?
<anodesni> tomatto_: shouldn't
<Time`s_Witness> hey . iaccidentaly removed the button to shutdown at top right corner. how can i place it back there please
<Docteh> tomatto_: its got either apt or its own package system
<VirusTB> tryna get Rhymote installed .. but when i do ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins is tells me  no such directory :S http://code.google.com/p/rhythmote/
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: nice :) so I guess at the oment you have to shut down using system menu :)
<VirusTB> sebsebseb,
<Docteh> Time`s_Witness: right click the panel and use the add thing
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: or terminal
<murdock36> irc://irc.what-network.net/
<Time`s_Witness> yea but i cant find it in that menu Docteh
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: or use from system menu :)  or set panels back to default
<murdock36> wut
<sebsebseb> !panels | Time`s_Witness
<ubottu> Time`s_Witness: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<andruk> Docteh: yes, the normal ifconfig output for an unconnected interface
<VCoolio> Time`s_Witness: add user switch applet or what's it called exactly
<Time`s_Witness> i don't want to reset to default i want to add the button there! O.o what is it called as in the menu? i think i have added everythign there except that button
<sebsebseb> VirusTB: you high lighted me before, what do you want?
<Time`s_Witness> VCoolio nah, it's not that one :S
<VirusTB> tryna get Rhymote installed .. but when i do ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins is tells me  no such directory :S http://code.google.com/p/rhythmote/ sebsebseb
<Docteh> andruk: start with seeing if "sudo dhclient eth0" does anything
<FriedrichMan> is there a way to boot to windows from linux? like if I was opening a new terminal...with windows
<sebsebseb> VirusTB: uhmm what does that program do?
<Docteh> FriedrichMan: you want to run your windows in a virtual machine?
<FriedrichMan> nope
<VirusTB> sebsebseb,  web interface to control RhythmBox music player
<sebsebseb> FriedrichMan: Windows on another computer?
<VirusTB> sebsebseb,  but im having troubles movie the file :S
<Docteh> FriedrichMan: not clear what you mean then
<tomatto_> is possible to boot from usb flash disk, when bios don't support boot from?
<quack> FriedrichMan: Maybe Windows Terminal Server (RDP)?
<tomatto_> somehow?
<IdleOne> tomatto_: no
<breakd0wn> hi, I am trying to install 10.4 server. It goes through a good part of the install (partition, format, base) and then tells me to insert a different CD
<hmw> tomatto_: no. only chance is a BIOS upgrade perhaps
<Docteh> andruk: the dhclient eth0 is just to make sure its not a problem at a low level
<Docteh> breakd0wn: i wasn't aware there was more than one cd, maybe the cd you have is bad?
<tomatto_> hmw: when i plug in flash drive. bios going to be frozen
<breakd0wn> Docteh: hmmm, i will try to redownload and reburn
<Docteh> breakd0wn: try the option to verify the cd at the boot menu
<IdleOne> breakd0wn: there is only one cd to install Ubuntu it be desktop or server.
<hmw> !md5 | breakd0wn: check disk integrity before redownloading
<ubottu> breakd0wn: check disk integrity before redownloading: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<KaffeeJunky123> is there a command to restore the default desktop settings on ubuntu 10.04?
<IdleOne> breakd0wn: err what I meant is that it should not be asking for a second cd
<tarzeau-ppc> DAMN
<KaffeeJunky123> I moved my home folder to a new partition and managed to erase the content of my home folder on the way, so now I'm with a completly **** up desktop :D
<VirusTB> sebsebseb,  my SUDO and terminal skills suck :( i need to force something for the file to be coped from " /home/virustb/" to  "~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins"
<breakd0wn> not asking for a second CD in those words, but saying to insert 20100427 iso
<tarzeau-ppc> KaffeeJunky123: backup?
<breakd0wn> thanks for the help, will give it a shot
<BluesKaj> tomatto_, don't plug the flashdrive in when editing the bios , try to finf removable devices and set it up in the boot sequence if possible
<piper69> can i get little help with http://www.blushingpenguin.com/mark/blog/?p=24 , step 5 "make && make install" gives me these errors http://pastebin.com/rrLyACnw
<jrib> KaffeeJunky123: erm, empty home will give you a default desktop
<piper69> please :0
<rabidweezle> Anyone know an app that transcodes mp3 to ogg with a pretty gui?
<Docteh> jrib: what about the stuff in /etc/skel?
<jrib> KaffeeJunky123: you can copy the stuff in /etc/skel/ if you want but I don't believe that affects anything visually
<Slart> piper69: try first just "make".. then "sudo make install"
<KaffeeJunky123> jrib: well, I've mounted an existing partition as /home and created a folder for my user
<sebsebseb> VirusTB: rythombox plugins in your home?
<Docteh> .bash_logout  .bashrc  examples.desktop  .profile
<Docteh> .bash_logout  .bashrc  examples.desktop  .profile
<Docteh> whoops
<FloodBot4> Docteh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomatto_> BluesKaj: i plug in flash and run pc
<Slart> piper69: "make" compiles a program.. "make install" installs it ..so you need to be root for the second step
<KaffeeJunky123> jrib: there by I deleted all config files that ubuntu made in my home/user dir :)
<marloshouse> i just upgraded to ubuntu 10 and kde has lost all menus and mouse clicking.  mouse movement still works, but everything else is gone.  is there a file/folder i can delete to get everything to reset?
<VirusTB> sebsebseb,  i exracted the plugin's zip file to my home direfctory yes
<VirusTB> dicretory*
<jrib> KaffeeJunky123: log out and log back in.  If you want you can copy the /etc/skel/ stuff as Docteh  points out
<tarzeau-ppc> marloshouse: ~/.kde*
<Slart> piper69: and I'm not so sure if it's a good idea to try to compile stuff in /usr/src directly.. you might need to change the permissions before you can do that
<sebsebseb> VirusTB: and then you should be able to drag it into the rythombox plugins hidden folder in there as well
<marloshouse> tarzeau i dumped it, still nothing
<sebsebseb> marloshouse: try #kubuntu
<tarzeau-ppc> marloshouse: welcome to ubuntu :)
<VirusTB> oh.. its hidden :S no wonder i cant see it
<KaffeeJunky123> jrib: so I should just restard the display manager?
<VirusTB> oh.. its hidden :S no wonder i cant see it sebsebseb
<tarzeau-ppc> marloshouse: don't worry, i'm having these problems too, well our users actually (no sane person would use software that's so shaky with its own config files)
<sebsebseb> VirusTB: view > show hidden files and folders
<tarzeau-ppc> marloshouse: you use kde yourself?
<jrib> KaffeeJunky123: no, you do...
<marloshouse> tarzeau i am using kde, and i ran the 'upgrade' on two other machines with no problems, i was quite pleased in fact, and was reserving this one since my wife uses it
<marloshouse> and this one failed
<marloshouse> all i have is a wallpaper from kde
<marloshouse> nothing else
<marloshouse> oh, and a mouse
<tarzeau-ppc> marloshouse: i hope your wife won't get upset about it
<marloshouse> usually killing ~/.kde will reset most problems
<tomatto_> how ubuntu makes to automatick mounting cdrom and flash drive?
<marloshouse> there doesn't seem to be anyone in kubuntu
<tarzeau-ppc> tomatto_: using udev i think, or gnome's automounter, it's a user process
<marloshouse> no traffic at all
<Docteh> tomatto_: the file manager does it
<VirusTB> sebsebseb,  thanks once again, you helped me out with an issue in 9.04 .. god bless you :P
<sebsebseb> VirusTB: Did I? oh
<tarzeau-ppc> gnome volume manager or something
<sebsebseb> VirusTB: well I don't remember that now
<SeViLLa> how can i get bluetooth to work with a windows mobile phone
<Docteh> marloshouse: trash the .kde folder before you log in?
<Hans_Henrik> at least when searching on NTFS drives, the gnome desktop "search for files" function search the entire drive first, then give the result. i have a very large NTFS drive witch i need to search some files for, is there any way to change it to give results in real-time?
<xTheGoat121x> It wasn't my FSTAB
<tomatto_> Docteh: what do you mean file manager?
<marloshouse> Docteh: i trashed it from another user, so i'm sure it is gone before rebooting
<VirusTB> sebsebseb,  i did :P thats why i directed message to you :P ok... time for me to play arround in ubuntu n learn more
<tarzeau-ppc> Hans_Henrik: use find in a terminal?
<VCoolio> tomatto_: nautilus, edit > preferences
<Docteh> huh does the other users account work fine?
<sebsebseb> VirusTB: ok
<marloshouse> i wonder if its something in my X11 config file that got butchered
<SeViLLa> how can i get bluetooth to work with a windows mobile phone
<claptrap> So, ever since I upgraded to Lucid, I've been having some issues with Flash not working quite as well as it did back on Karmic.
<tarzeau-ppc> claptrap: firefox or google chrome or chromium?
<Docteh> claptrap: what kind of "not as well"
<claptrap> tarzeau-ppc: All of the above.
<tarzeau-ppc> claptrap: any special flash pages?
<claptrap> Specifically Hulu and Kongregate.com
<marloshouse> Docteh: no, nothing from either user (me or my wife)... so i killed my ~/.kde from her login and hers from mine ( since some files were locked) and i'm certain .kde was gone, and then reboted
<tarzeau-ppc> claptrap: 32 or 64bit?
<claptrap> Sixty-four.
<sebsebseb> claptrap: what's the second site? what kind of site?
<tarzeau-ppc> marloshouse: kderc too?
<marloshouse> no
<claptrap> sebsebseb: It's a Flash game site. The games themselves work perfectly, however -
<marloshouse> lemme try that
<tarzeau-ppc> claptrap: you got the 32-bit emulator flash or the one from adobe.com ?
<tarzeau-ppc> claptrap: i mean do you use ubuntu flashplugin-installer?
<sebsebseb> claptrap: Flash issues sometimes,  also sometimes things that  worked well in a previous version of Ubuntu, don't in the latest
<claptrap> sebsebseb: The website uses an API to get points from achievements in games; to do that, it has to connect to their chat system. It won't connect.
<claptrap> tarzeau-ppc: Yes, flashplugin-installer
<tarzeau-ppc> Flash Gordon should fry adobe
<sebsebseb> flashplugin-intaller installs the same version as the Adobe website I think
<claptrap> Flash Gordon, lol.
<tarzeau-ppc> today and tomorrow is the google i/o
<claptrap> God, how old is that.
<Nick_Meister> hi guys im having problem with the gnome panels when i set their size to larger with the new 10.4 theme the gradient ends abruptly spllitting thee pannel into 2 different colors
<marloshouse> i don't see kderc
<Nick_Meister> when i set the background to solid color instead of theme
<tarzeau-ppc> i wish their vp8 codec will become free software and help to get rid of flash
<Nick_Meister> the applets on the bar dont do that and i get 2 different styles
<tarzeau-ppc> claptrap: very old :)
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: yes apparnatly it will be soon
<claptrap> At any rates, I'm not too horribly concerned with Hulu, since their desktop-player works just fine.
<claptrap> Kongregate, however, is quite ticking me off. :E
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: any news/statements from them?
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: not that I have seen
<exalt> Slart: it was setfont
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: however I read some article that gave some sort of offical info, or whatever it was
<claptrap> I tried downgrading to Flash 9, but eh, I didn't have a whole lot of success making that work properly.
<Slart> exalt: ah..  that's was all you had to install?
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: sounds good. oh how i hate adobe!
<Cynthia> Could you move the Google VP8 Flash conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps? :)
<tarzeau-ppc> Cynthia: you should. we're long done with it
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: Flash is alright, when it works properly
<exalt> Slart: its already installed :)
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: and what about adobe reader?
<Slart> exalt: great =)
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: it's just using way too much cpu power
<Cynthia> tarzeau-ppc: I haven't talked about it except for that ONE line.
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: Adobe Reader is ok on Windows,  you can do it on a Linux distro to, but not much point, since there are good alternative PDF viewers
<tomatto_> i can waht to internet television, but firefox told me, i need to MMSH modul, what is it and where can i found it to install?
<ninjafusion> so if forward a port on my router and then turn ufw off i should be set to go right?
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: cough ... good alternative pdf viewers?
<sebsebseb> !pdf | tarzeau-ppc
<ubottu> tarzeau-ppc: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: my users whine about not being able to edit forms, and save them
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: as for creating them you can use Open Office for example
<xTheGoat121x> I cannot properly shutdown my computer, nor can I mount certain drives, hibernate, or suspend. It's not related to my fstab file, and it doesn't seem to be related to my user. I'm at a complete loss
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: or scribus (with even forms)
<claptrap> tarzeau-ppc: No thoughts on mah Flash issues? :<
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: forms? what you mean forms?
<tarzeau-ppc> claptrap: no idea really
<tarzeau-ppc> i want to get rid of my default sound card so all software programs see my USB iSub
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: formulars
<daniel> hi everybody, I have a problem XChat won`t connect to UndeNet, can anybody help ? thanks
<Nilos> wicd can seee wireless network but cannot retreive an IP address
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: uh,   PDF's aren't spread sheets, but you could save a a spreadsheet into a PDF yeah
<tarzeau-ppc> xTheGoat121x: remount the filsystem readonly, sync, remove the power plug?
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: wait wait, it's not me who does this stuff. do you know web formulars?
<xTheGoat121x> tarzeau, well, yeah, but that seems a bit extreme to do every time I want to shut down
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: you can make this as PDF! and adobe reader can edit and save this crap. and some users need this (not me, luckily)
<tarzeau-ppc> xTheGoat121x: poweroff doesn't work, the command in a terminal, as root user?
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: web formulars?  sounds like some WYSIWYG feature. or something.
<Cynthia> Nick_Meister: Regarding your GNOME panel problem, this is a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/560637 The backgrounds of icons on panels don't follow the system theme, but the empty spaces do
<Glacer> anyone running Gdesklet on 10.04?
<xTheGoat121x> tarzeau-ppc, Give me a second and I'll try that.
<jlebar> We've found a pretty serious memory leak in gnome-power-manager which we think has been tracked down to Ubuntu-specific code.  How can I get a Ubuntu dev to look at this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/569273
<BluesKaj> tarzeau-ppc, you can set it up in the bios , enable it  in system peripherals
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: anyways, it doesn't work with linux free software, nor adobe reader
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: right well a PDF, is only meant to be seen, it's not meant to be edited
<Slart> jlebar: if it's in the bug database that should be enough
<tarzeau-ppc> jlebar: buy professional support, open a case? :)
<tomatto_> how can i add ubuntu livecd booting via grub
<sebsebseb> tomatto_: why?
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: really don't discuss this with me.
<jlebar> tarzeau, Well, I don't really care; I can just disable gnome-power-manager.  But I think less savvy users may be getting hammered by this.
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: whatever it was off topic anyway
<tarzeau-ppc> jlebar: same here. i'm not ubuntu. not so easy to find the right people
<tarzeau-ppc> jlebar: i also got some nice bugs and fixes for them... if only i knew who cares
<tomatto_> sebsebseb: i have grub on my flash with others utilities and i need to add ubuntu livecd to. how can i do that?
<whiter> how can i tell if my VPN is working? rather, if ubuntu is routing my connection through the VPN?
<sebsebseb> tomatto_: uhmm  Grub installed onto your computers hard disk?
<Slart> jlebar: from what I can see the bug is already getting some attention in the bug report
<Cynthia> tarzeau-ppc: add to the bug database, a bug with [PATCH] in the title, and 'patch' in the tags
<tomatto_> sebsebseb: on my usb flash drive
<Cynthia> ... if you have patches, that is; I think I misread your line
<jlebar> Slart, Oh...now that I look at it, you're right.  Chris Coulson has a canonical address.  This is good.
<sebsebseb> tomatto_: I have never put Ubuntu on a USB stick,  however I thought, it was just put Ubuntu on the USB stick,  have it bootable, and boot the computer from it
<sebsebseb> !usb | tomatto_
<ubottu> tomatto_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Colloguy> I'm trying to restore an EFI partition's MBR, which I accidentally overwrote. Can someone who dual boots os x and linux, and is willing to run   dd if=/dev/disk0s1 of=result bs=512 skip=0 count=1   to grab the info off their EFI partition, whisper me? :O
<breakd0wn> cd checked out ok, I have a feeling it has something to do with the CDROM. Tried to use a USB cdrom to start and it couldnt find any modules, so dug up an old IDE cdrom
<xTheGoat121x> tarzeau-ppc, as you can probably tell, the shutdown command from the command line works... maybe my user is messed up?
<tarzeau-ppc> xTheGoat121x: i have no idea. i always use poweroff
<tarzeau-ppc> xTheGoat121x: well if i ever shut down computers
<Colloguy> maybe if=/dev/sda1 on linux
<piper69> Slart: where do you suggest to compile it
<joe18201-1187> a
<Nilos> wicd can see my wireless network but cannot retrieve an IP address.I have set encryption, but it still fails.What am I missing?
<Slart> piper69: I would copy the source code to your home folder somewhere.. setup the permissions with chmod and then try compiling again
<jorgos> hello. if i compile a kernel on another machine and then copy it will it work? will it be any different from having compiled it on the original machine?
<xTheGoat121x> tarzeau-ppc, well it's not just shutting down I'm worried about. This is also effecting mounting external drives, despite having changed my permissions to be able to do so
<tarzeau-ppc> xTheGoat121x: sorry i have no idea, i can't help you
<piper69> Slart: well i tried it with root and still same result
<tomatto_> sebsebseb: this howtos uses isolinux and syslinux, but i need to use grub for
<Slart> piper69: I'm not sure if it's a good way or not but I keep a ~/src folder for all my hand compiled software
<michelle__> Nilos: what type of network? and what kind of key?
<chandler243> Hello, I am having issues configuring my printer connected to my ubuntu 10.04 via usb to be able to print to the printer from a windows computer, Can anyone help please?
<tarzeau-ppc> Slart: pretty good, i do it likewise :)
<xiong> I will tell a tale some may find instructional, others merely humorous.
<sebsebseb> tomatto_: I don't understand why you want to boot a USB Ubuntu using Grub on your hard disk?
<tarzeau-ppc> chandler243: the printer only has usb, or also network?
<Nilos> michelle__, its a wireless network with a WEP encryption
<Slart> piper69: mm.. I'm not sure if it is a permissions issue or not.. it might be something else as well.. but getting rid of the permissions stuff would be a good start
<xTheGoat121x> tarzeau-ppc, no problem, thanks for everything up to this point. At least I can shut down properly now!
<tarzeau-ppc> chandler243: really just switch the usb cable between the machines or read about samba
<tarzeau-ppc> xTheGoat121x: you've got a funny nick
<michelle__> nilos: ad-hoc or infrastructure?
<tomatto_> sebsebseb: not on hard disk, on USB FLASH DISK
<sebsebseb> tomatto_: that's what the persistent install does, I thought
<xiong> I need to change my CPU scaling frequently. (I installed an overpowered chip in my laptop, which tends to overheat.) The applet demands I authenticate before performing this privileged action.
<Mark____> hey i got a problem
<Nilos> michelle__, infrstructure?
<sebsebseb> !ask | Mark____
<ubottu> Mark____: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chandler243> Tarzeau-ppc It does have network, But in this configureation  I would pefer to use usb
<Mark____> my wired connection keeps dropping what do i do?
<tarzeau-ppc> Mark____: replace the cable?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Mark____> its a brand new cable
<xTheGoat121x> tarzeau-ppc, LoL Thanks, it comes from my goatee
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yo yo yo
<Slart> Mark____: any errors in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log?
<wildbat> yoyoyo
<tomatto_> sebsebseb: usb creator make usb bootable with isolinux, but i can't to use it, i need to boot ubuntu livecd by grub
<ferret_> claptrap: It doesn't work with 64-bit flash
<tarzeau-ppc> Mark____: or does it switch between 10/100/1000mbit, maybe make sure both sides don't do autoneg?
<harjot> how do i make kill kaffeine at 6:00am tommorrow morning?
<xiong> I could not figure out right away how to fix it; so I left the dialog open to copy out the details and search the net for solutions. I found one (simple enough), did it, but then couldn't use the panel applet at all. No clicks worked!
<tarzeau-ppc> xTheGoat121x: did you forget an s now or not?
<Slart> harjot: crontab
<ferret_> claptrap: You'll have to use 32-bit, either with nsplugin-wrapper or 32-bit browser
<sebsebseb> tomatto_: from a CD?
<michelle__> nilos: have you have you set an MTU size or is it auto
<ActionParsnip> tomatto_: you can use a floppy to boot a cd if the system cannot boot cd
<tomatto_> sebsebseb: from USB FLASH DISK
<harjot> crontab?
<chandler243> I would like to use samba, as I just have it installed, But I need help configuring it, I cant get the windows computer to reconize it on the network
<Nilos> michelle__, it is auto
<maxxx> hi
<harjot> Slart: you sure?
<tarzeau-ppc> chandler243: really it's not so simple. if you ask me
<tomatto_> ActionParsnip: i need to boot USB FLASH DISK with grub. it is possible? how can do it?
<ActionParsnip> chandler243: did you share some folders in nautilus??
<sebsebseb> tomatto_: repeate the issue again, and maybe ActionParsnip or someone like that, can help
<Slart> harjot: that's how I would do it.. there might be other ways too, of course
<xiong> I tried several things. I right-clicked it. I tried adding it again. I added several of them. I undid the fix. Something was Very Wrong and I got ready to reboot, hoping the issue would resolve itself.
<harjot> Slart: can you walk me through it?
<ActionParsnip> tomatto_: sure, there are floppy images to do it
<michelle__> Nilos is your wep security set for a key or a passphrase?
<Mark____> wait how do i connect to a wifi network? when i click on wifi under wireless networks it says disconected
<Slart> harjot: sure
<harjot> Slart: what about at?
<tomatto_> ActionParsnip: why floppy image?
<jorgos> Can I compile a kernel on a 64bit system and install it on a 32bit system???
<xTheGoat121x> tarzeau-ppc, forget an s? No...
<Slart> harjot: sure.. at should work too.. I've never used it myself though
<chandler243> tarzeau-ppc: I have filesharing working ok, But in your opionion what is the eaisest way to do this?
<tarzeau-ppc> jorgos: if you do it right, yes
<Mark____> anyone?
<claptrap> ferret_: That's for Kongregate?
<Docteh> tomatto_: whats wrong with syslinux?
<harjot> Slart: how would crontab
<tarzeau-ppc> chandler243: switch the usb cable whenever you want to print from one place
<ActionParsnip> tomatto_: as all bios' can boot floppy but not all can boot usb or cd
<claptrap> ferret_: And how would I do that?
<wildbat> Mark____, right click it ~
<tarzeau-ppc> chandler243: or copy the files over to the machine connected to the printer
<xiong> Now, since I use 8 virtual desktops, I go around and close windows, perhaps making a simple text note of what I had running in each, before any planned shutdown. Well into this process, I came on the original virtual desktop on which I'd left open the authentication demand. It was still open, which blocked anything else from that applet. I closed it, re-fixed the applet, and now it works fine.
<tarzeau-ppc> chandler243: i use pscp/scp for this usually
<Slart> harjot: when I think of it.. at might be the better solution.. have you tried it?
<tarzeau-ppc> chandler243: or share them via http (linux) and get them with the browser on windows
<ferret_> claptrap: I don't know how you would do that in ubuntu.
<Glacer> Has anyone got Gdesklet to work on ubuntu 10.04? I did have it working on 10.04, then it upgraded the package of Gdesklet and it will not load now. I miss that feature to desktop for organizing and stuff.
<harjot> Slart: im not sure how to use it
<harjot> Slart: its confusing
<breakd0wn> damn, happened again :( Please insert the disk labeled 'Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS amd64 in the drive /cdrom and press enter
<tomatto_> Docteh: i have usb flash with grub with other utilities and i need to add ubuntu live into it.
<Slart> harjot: hmm.. let me have a quick look at the man page.. just a sec
<Mark____> wildbat: it says wireless network enabled
<tomatto_> ActionParsnip: where i found this floppy images?
<sebsebseb> breakd0wn: if your using hte server version you can get support in #ubuntu-server
<Nilos> michelle__, passphrase
<breakd0wn> thanks
<sebsebseb> breakd0wn: np
<ActionParsnip> tomatto_: there are guides all over the place
<breakd0wn> join #ubuntu-server
<chandler243> Tarzeau-ppc: How do I get that? Is that a package? Or how would I configure http access?
<wildbat> Mark____, then it should scan the wifi network, try disenable and re enable it
<tomatto_> ActionParsnip: where?
<tarzeau-ppc> chandler243: your computers all have network/internet right?
<Docteh> tomatto_: oh is that all, copy the contents of inside the ISO to the usb drive, and boot the kernel and initrd from grub, may need to find a guide to tell you how to specify where the compressed loop is
<soreau> What would be the easiest way to install 2.6.34 kernel on ubuntu in anyones opinion?
<wildbat> Mark____, or if you have wifi switch ~ toggle it
<ActionParsnip> tomatto_: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/
<ActionParsnip> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/
<tarzeau-ppc> chandler243: if you say aptitude install thttpd (ubuntu broke lighttpd, see launchpad)
<FloodBot4> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tarzeau-ppc> chandler243: you get a webserver, and you put files in /var/www/
<ActionParsnip> soreau: its not an official ubuntu kernel so is not supported here
<tarzeau-ppc> chandler243: and then they're available as http://your.computers.ip.address/ from the other one
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey, i upgraded ubuntu server 8.04 to 10.04 and now i'm stuck in an initramfs prompt at boot. anything i can do from there? it's a server i don't have physical access to :/
<Mark____> wildbat: i tried and it still says disconnected btw im using wubi is that a proble,?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Fair enough
<Mark____> *problem
<tomatto_> Docteh: yes, that i find out. but i don't know how and where
<xiong> Whenever I make or break a wireless connection, a big fat black box pops up, which cannot be dismissed but fades away after (too long). Can this be disabled?
<chandler243> Yes, all of them, The printer cannot access the network because it does not have a wifi card, The desktop it is connected to via usb is linked via an internal wifi card for desktops
<tarzeau-ppc> DrUnKnMuNkY: hehe pretty bad, i had the same problem several times from karmic to 10.04
<andruk> Docteh: no DHCP offers received (realtek wired ethernet card)
<soreau> ActionParsnip: I built kernels on gentoo and arch but never had a reason to on ubuntu until now
<wildbat> Mark____, no idea ~ shouldn't be thou
<tarzeau-ppc> DrUnKnMuNkY: one of them i installed just lucid from scratch and restored the backup (this evening actually)
<harjot> Slart: any idea?
<killown> how i do to allow windows vncviewer connection for my desktop? because remote desktop does not work for me..
<ActionParsnip> soreau: there are guides around but use them at your own risk
<Docteh> andruk: is there more than one network adaptor, are you sure its connected right?
<tarzeau-ppc> DrUnKnMuNkY: i'm so glad rsync exists, and we have backups. just had to copy the 1,4 TB data from the backup to the freshly installed machine
<wildbat> Mark____, manually add a Wifi connection and seee if it wrks
<Mark____> anyone know why under wireless network it says disconnected?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Obviously, thanks
<Mark____> ok ill try
<maxxx> Mark____ : how are you using IRC ? THEN
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | killown
<ubottu> killown: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Slart> harjot: hmm.. the man page wasn't that informative.. give me another minute to try it
<michelle__> Nilos: be sure that you are usig the same index key as the access point then]
<killown> thanks
<Droopsta915> Hello, Im tryin to cd into my flash drive. I see it on my Desktop but I dont see it when I type ls. What am I doing wrong? thank you
<Mark____> maxxx: on my mac
<tarzeau-ppc> Droopsta915: ls /media/ ?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> tarzeau-ppc: it'd be nice to avoid that if possible but it's starting to look like there's no other way. you don't know of any solutions?
<Mark____> wildbat: now it says device not ready
<tarzeau-ppc> Droopsta915: it's not in your home or ~/Desktop ..
<McKayCR> I can't get server 10.04 to install in virtualPC
<maxxx> Mark____ : Through VM ?
<JRDN> I'm trying to install PDO ODBC.. Any writeups on this?  What's the easiest way?
<Mark____> no im have to different pcs
<tarzeau-ppc> DrUnKnMuNkY: maybe they exist. i just don't know of any other. can you select another kernel to start?
<Docteh> JRDN: what is PDO?
<maxxx> Mark____ : iwconfig
<maruen> Hi all , can anyone help me with crontab?
<maruen> I cant figure out why it's not executing the jobs
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: what's the issue?
<ActionParsnip> soreau: http://www.ramoonus.nl/2010/05/19/linux-kernel-2-6-34-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-linux-10-04/
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: can you post the line?
<Mark____> maxxx: ok now what?
<Droopsta915> tarzeau-ppc: thanks I see it, lol on the newbs.
<Docteh> maruen: /etc/crontab or the user specific ones?
<maxxx> Mark____ :  does it show wlan0
<Mark____> yep
<soreau> ActionParsnip: I was kinda looking for something more along the lines of a deb package
<Mark____> maxxx: btw im dualbooted with wubi
<Mark____> is that a poblem?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: I already know I can build it, that's my fallback plan ;)
<maruen> I edit with crontab -e
<m3asmi> can you help me to connect with a room of SQL IRS
<Slart> harjot: ok.. here's an idea.. write this    "at 06:00" or whatever time you want to command to run
<maruen> and I configured it with 08 12 * * * lajes /home/lajes/bin/mysql_backup.sh
<Sonsee> hi all, one question about konqueror. I set "custom style" in appearence and set the colors I like. Now I don`t have any logos and images on some websites? by default style it works good. any idea?
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: that's 12:08 every day
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: it should start lajes, which it can't find
<maruen> yeap
<maxxx> Mark____ :  It dosn't matter
<ActionParsnip> soreau: those ARE debs....
<sebsebseb> Sonsee: try #kubuntu
<Glacer> Found a bug in Gdesklet I got it working now if anyone has a problem with it in 10.04, just downgrade a version and it will fine.
<Sonsee> i have, for example, on youtube NO logo "Youtube" that is red-white colored
<maruen> lajes it's the user
<maruen> that executes
<maruen> right?
<mjrdelgado> hi, i can't start the bluethoot
<Slart> harjot: then press enter.. you should get a new line that starts with at>.. now you write the command you want to execute.. press enter and then press CTRL+D when you're finished
<Sonsee> <sebsebseb> I did )
<DrUnKnMuNkY> tarzeau-ppc: no, all i have is some awful web-based console to access the system if it doesn't boot properly. i can't even tell if it's making it as far as grub or not. all i see is the initramfs busybox prompt
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: this is root crontab right?
<Mark____> maxxx: ok it says wlan0 hugh
<Slart> harjot: as far as I can tell that should work
<Mark____> *though
<maruen> tarzeau-ppc, no, with lajes user
<tarzeau-ppc> DrUnKnMuNkY: have fun installing lucid from scratch :)
<harjot> Slart: are you sure?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: yea, I misread it. Thanks!
<harjot> Slart: i will try
<maxxx> Mark____ :  See my private message
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: so you are lajes user, and you say crontab -e ?
<maruen> tarzeau-ppc, yeap
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: you don't have to mention the lajes user, only the command see man 5 crontab
<maruen> any problem int that?
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: yes, it's the wrong format
<Slart> harjot: nope.. I'm not sure.. I'm still experimenting with it myself
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: after doy comes the command
<harjot> Slart: looks like it
<noerosales> hello
<tarzeau-ppc> dow, not doy
<Docteh> maruen: you dont specify a user when you do crontab -e, specify a user in /etc/crontab
<maruen> tarzeau-ppc, but I tested without the putting lajes
<tarzeau-ppc> Docteh: actually if he runs crontab -e AS that user, the user is already specified
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: and you waited until 12:08 ?
<harjot> Slart: yup it works
<harjot> Slart: thanks
<maruen> tarzeau-ppc, yeap, and it didn't work
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: well the command you have can still fail, i don't know your command
<noerosales> what do think about ubuntu
<Slart> harjot: you're welcome
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: and why not? you usually get mails
<alonea> have a question. using the UBR and I have an issue where the bottom portion of popup windows get cut off so I can't click ok, cancel, etc. I try to move the window up, but it wont let me move it up past the top bar.
<mjrdelgado> I'm on a toshiba and can't use the bluethoot
<maruen> tarzeau-ppc, I didn't got emails
<mjrdelgado> bluetooth
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: your mysql backup sh script is executable?
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: did you type "mail" as that lajes user?
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: you just want to backup some mysql dbs?
<maruen> tarzeau-ppc, yes, it's executable
<maruen> tarzeau-ppc, yes
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: i wrote "ibackup" some years ago... why not just use that?
<GeekSquid> alonea: hold Alt and  Click to move window freely
<maruen> tarzeau-ppc, what is ibackup?
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: do you stop the db and copy the db, or dump the data?
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: some shell script backup tool
<maruen> tarzeau-ppc, just dump the data
<alonea> GeekSquid: thank you so much! its been bugging me since I got this thing a couple months ago
<GeekSquid> alonea: tricks o'me trade
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: http://gnu.ethz.ch/linuks.mine.nu/ibackup/
<piper69> how can i remove a pkg
<iceroot> maruen: use mysqldump for a db-backup, dont copy the files
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: ok it sucks, but hey, it works :)
<mjrdelgado> I'm on a toshiba and can't use the bluetooth
<tarzeau-ppc> piper69: aptitude remove pkg
<maruen> iceroot, I use mysqldump
<piper69> tarzeau-ppc: i need the one with -purge
<iceroot> maruen: ok
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<claptrap> ferret_: Thank you thank you thank you thank you! You got me pointed in the right direction and I got it fixed. :D Thank you!
<andruk> Docteh: yes, I've swapped out cables, and the router gives out IPs to other computers.
<maruen> tarzeau-ppc, I need to find why the job isn't being executed
<tarzeau-ppc> piper69: dpkg --purge (or -P) --force-all pkg
<compengi> lucid doesn't have /boot/grub/menu.lst anymore? where can i set kernel parameters?
<Tetracomm> How do I add a print queue in Ubuntu 9.10?
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: cron usually sends mails
<tarzeau-ppc> Tetracomm: with cups?
<iceroot> !grub2 | compengi
<ubottu> compengi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Beyecixramd> is there a way to get something like streammygame (it means, stream video and audio from a pc, and keystrokes & mouse from the client, at fullscreen) but free?
<tarzeau-ppc> Beyecixramd: it's called webcam?
<piper69> tarzeau-ppc: sorry, apt-get pkg --purge remove
<mjrdelgado> I'm on a toshiba and can't use the bluetooth
<Tetracomm> tarzeau-ppc: Yes.
<Beyecixramd> tarzeau-ppc: no, sorry, what i mean is stream the current desktop & audio being played on the server to a client
<Beyecixramd> tarzeau-ppc: and also, stream keystrokes and mouse from the client to the server
<Beyecixramd> tarzeau-ppc: like... playing a high definition game in a nettop and rendering it in a powerful desktop
<maruen> tarzeau-ppc, which email it sends?
<tarzeau-ppc> Beyecixramd: forget it
<Beyecixramd> tarzeau-ppc: huh?
<tarzeau-ppc> Beyecixramd: you can't play high resolution or 3d games remotely
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: to the local user
<tarzeau-ppc> maruen: that set the job up. you type "mail" in the command line and can read it
<Beyecixramd> yes with streammygame, i was looking for something like that, but free, tarzeau-ppc
<Sir_Konrad> so when I hook up my TV to my Ubuntu Home Theater system, will Ubuntu pick up the TV automatically when I put the TV in PC Mode?
<claptrap> Beyecixramd: Only decent suggestion I see.
<tarzeau-ppc> Beyecixramd: and you don't want to play it remotely, just display it remotely?
<claptrap> Beyecixramd: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=48500
<tarzeau-ppc> i'd still suggest the webcam...
<claptrap> Beyecixramd: Sounds complicated, but I don't think you're going to find too much even paid content that could do what you're looking for, much less free.
<mjrdelgado> I'm on a toshiba and can't use the bluetooth
<claptrap> Beyecixramd: Especially in a Linux channel; games hate Linux. :]
<Beyecixramd> tarzeau-ppc: play it remotely : see the video and audio output and send user input back to the server
<tarzeau-ppc> mjrdelgado: i've got an USB iSub Subwoofer harman/kardon and can't use it
<Beyecixramd> claptrap: that's why i asked this :) render it in Windows, play it on Linux
<tarzeau-ppc> Beyecixramd: forget it. that works for nethack, but not much other games
<claptrap> Beyecixramd: Ah haha.
<tarzeau-ppc> claptrap: people have funny ideas
<musturd> anyone here good at awk? I need some help
<harjot> how come i cant use other sound devices when zynaddubfx is open?
<tarzeau-ppc> musturd: yep! my speciality
<musturd> cool so:
<claptrap> tarzeau-ppc: Funny ideas sometimes make great inventions. Example: just about any invention ever.
<Slart> Beyecixramd: it sounds like a sweet setup.. I haven't seen anything like it though.. let us know if you find anything
<Beyecixramd> Slart: someone talked about combining programs (vlc, synergy, etc) and vlc, i might code something VERY basic in Python for this :)
<Slart> Beyecixramd: personally I think it will be a challenge to just get low latency full screen hi-def video transfer goind.. I mean.. if that was easy we could use that instead of vnc or freenx
<mjrdelgado> tarzeau-ppc: I mean, is there any way to turn on the bluetooth on a toshiba, or to fix it? I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 on a toshiba
<tarzeau-ppc> mjrdelgado: i don't know
<claptrap> "I want to use my PC, but all these cords are ticking me off. Anyone know of a way to get rid of these cords." "What are you, stupid? How is the keyboard going to be connected to the PC without a cord. Idiot..."
<tarzeau-ppc> musturd: i want awk puzzles. where is your problem?
<Beyecixramd> Slart: over a 100 mbps LAN, the onyl thing you need is a pretty decent video compressor, or sacrifice some quality for speed
<claptrap> Wow, I've apparently forgotten what a question mark is.
<tarzeau-ppc> claptrap: :)
<Slart> Beyecixramd: well.. it sounds like it could work.. if it wasn't for the latency+video transfer thingy
<tarzeau-ppc> !backups
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<musturd> tarzeau-ppc: I want to print the word after the word that gets caught by my pattern. Like echo "I like to walk all day" | awk /walk/ {print <the word after walk>} . Is there a simple way to do this?
<Beyecixramd> Slart: keystroke prediction :) haha
<tarzeau-ppc> claptrap: check the /msg dpkg backups (#debian)
<Beyecixramd> Slart: naah, that won't work
<LetsGo67> How do I install HP LaserJet CP1215 in Ubuntu 10.04 please?
<tarzeau-ppc> musturd: definitely
<Beyecixramd> LetsGo67: go to the HP website and search for the Linux drivers, double click and follow the onscreen instructions :)
<Beyecixramd> LetsGo67: or install the hplip package from synaptic :)
<musturd> tarzeau-ppc: I can't find anything in documentations on how to do this
<Slart> musturd: does it have to be in awk?
<tarzeau-ppc> Slart: sed?
<musturd> Slart: I could use something else
<Slart> tarzeau-ppc: or grep.. I just don't like awk.. or rather.. awk doesn't like me =)
<LetsGo67> Beyecixramd: hplip doesn't help.  :(
<tarzeau-ppc> Slart: i love awk!
<Sir_Konrad> so when I hook up my TV to my Ubuntu Home Theater system, will Ubuntu pick up the TV automatically when I put the TV in PC Mode?
<jrr> can I encrypt the home dir of just one user?
<Beyecixramd> LetsGo67: why exactly? is your USB cable in working order and all that?
<mjrdelgado> I think Ubuntu 10.4 has a bug. It disconnects the wlan all teh time
<Beyecixramd> LetsGo67: if hplip doesn't work, try rebooting both pc and printer, try replugging in the USB cable, otherwise, you will probably never get it to work
<musturd> I need to do more parsing though eventually, this is just the first step --> which is why awk seems good
<Beyecixramd> LetsGo67: a workaround would be to install VirtualBox with the appropiate drivers
<LetsGo67> Beyecixramd: I got the HP popup, then it froze.  How do I get it back?
<meglio> Hi guys. Can anyone help me with ubuntu server installation in expert mode? I have installed it but it does not boot at all...
<Beyecixramd> LetsGo67: what froze? what popup?
<sebsebseb> meglio: try #ubuntu-server
<Riviera> musturd: then consider asking the real question. There are btw ##sed and #awk
<meglio> thanks, I'll try!
<Sir_Konrad> Help please?
<sebsebseb> meglio: np
<sebsebseb> !ask | Sir_Konrad
<ubottu> Sir_Konrad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jwerth> anyone know, on laptops, how to swap the multi-tap gestures? I'm used to double-tap being middle-click and triple-tap being right click, but Ubuntu has it the other way around...
<Sir_Konrad> sebsebseb: I've already asked twice!
<sebsebseb> Sir_Konrad: nevermind
<jwerth> I figure there is a config file that needs editing, but I haven't found it
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sebsebseb> Sir_Konrad: yeah just saw you had already typed something here
<Sir_Konrad> sebsebseb: ok. Do you know the answer?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: you have already been here a while, so your not getting a yo or hello from me this time :D
<LetsGo67> Beyecixramd: popup to install HP drivers.
<musturd> Riviera: Well, I want to try to figure out most of the text parsing myself, it's this one problem I'm having trouble with. I'll try #awk though
<ActionParsnip> i came back ;)
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: ok just saw the re join, but even so
<Beyecixramd> LetsGo67: hmmmm... have you already started up hplip?
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip: do you know the answer to my question?
<Beyecixramd> LetsGo67: launch it from the apps menu
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: what is the question?
<compengi> iceroot, this didn't help much, i've read that before but i'm still confused between the variables in /etc/default/grub; i think either GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX or maybe something else?
<ChrisWoollard> So when is the WebM / VP8 coodec going to make it into Ubuntu?
<tarzeau-ppc> ChrisWoollard: is it out yet?
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip: so when I hook up my TV to my Ubuntu Home Theater system, will Ubuntu pick up the TV automatically when I put the TV in PC Mode?
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: what cale connects te 2?
<ChrisWoollard> Yes.
<sebsebseb> Sir_Konrad: no, but I guess its a try and find out
<tarzeau-ppc> ChrisWoollard: url?
<ChrisWoollard> one moment
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip: what?
<afancy> hi, i use apt-get to install package, which directory the package is saved? thanks
<Slart> musturd: here's some sed for you =)     echo "I like to walk all day" | sed -r 's/.*walk ([A-Za-z]+) .*/\1/'
<GeekSquid> ChrisWoollard: They just announced WebM, the toolkit is avaliable, I am sure somebody will compile it soon
<afancy> hi,
<Slart> musturd: it can probably be improved in all kinds of ways.. but it works
<tarzeau-ppc> YAY!
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip: what cable connects the two?
<sebsebseb> Sir_Konrad: I think Ubuntu can probably detect the TV insted of a monitor, as long as things are set up ok
<ChrisWoollard> I know it is already built into a test version of opera / firefox
<tarzeau-ppc> adobe is sooooooo pissed off. and i'm sooooooo happy
<tarzeau-ppc> ChrisWoollard: that's so great!
<Beyecixramd> tarzeau-ppc: lol@apple
<afancy> could anyboddy know where is the downloaded packages saved??
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip and sebsebseb: It's using VGA
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: how do you connect the tv to the pc, what cable is used. I thought that was plain
<musturd> Slart: thanks a lot! I'll keep the awk question pending in #awk just in case, though
<GeekSquid> afancy: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Sir_Konrad> It's a VGA cable.
<jwerth> Sir_Konrad: it should, yes. I've done it a bunch of times for projectors with presentations without trouble. If it doesn't switch over on its own, you can try going to Administration-->Preferences-->Monitors and it will give you the option
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: then it will just be seen as a monitor after a reboot
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: Adobe is better than Microsoft
<LetsGo67> Beyecixramd: Getting there.
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: nooooo
<sebsebseb> techhelper1: yes
<Slart> musturd: I think awk might be a better tool in the long run.. especially if you'll be doing a lot of stuff like this..
<sebsebseb> techhelper1: uh not you
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: yes
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip and jwerth: Ok, thanks!
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: both suck!
<tarzeau-ppc> equally
<ChrisWoollard> http://www.webmproject.org/tools/vp8-sdk/index.html
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: well yeah both suck really, but also Apple
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: i want the source for Flash. Only then, Adobe will be better than M$ :)
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: nooooooo well apple yes, but not NeXT
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: i hate jobs for breaking nextstep/openstep so much
<ChrisWoollard> Also adobe are putting it in flash
<ChrisWoollard> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/19/adobe_html5_pack/
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau-ppc: +1 dude
<tarzeau-ppc> he should've just kicked out all the old mac os junk
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: I want proggrammers from all over the world to have access to Windows games source code,  only then will they be better than current open source games maybe :D
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau-ppc: and ipod/iphone junk too dud
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: and sony playstation 1, 2 games!
<xnox> i just want directx & windows 7 source code
<tarzeau-ppc> ActionParsnip: i don't care. but NeXTSTEP was one fine system
 * azbr00 wonders if he accidentally went into the offtopic room
<tarzeau-ppc> ActionParsnip: did you work with the lighthouse applications?
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: ALL HAIL TO NEXUIZ, and openarena, and teeworld, and Penumbra, and alienarena, and secret maryo chronicles, and SuperTux, and so on and so on :D
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: sure and that,  but yet there's this idea that Linux gaming sucks,  even though really it's the propritary games that suck since they are closed source.   and azbr00 has a point, this is off topic
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau-ppc: not at all
<courtni> can anyone tell me why my computer mighrt have started running soooo slow recently?
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: indeed :)
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: some proprietary games have linux installers ;)
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: sudo apt-get install *that-game-which-rocks*
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: sauerbraten is nice, there's a few goodies. but really most suck because of horrible graphics and sound sometimes also gameplay
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well yeah those are alright, but  not that many of those sadly :(
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: there's not one single great bomberman for linux
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: world of goo, quake 3, etc
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: dos/amiga, demoscene THEY had great games/graphics/sound
<Beyecixramd> tarzeau-ppc: let's rely on MAME then :)
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: doom3, return to castle wolfenstein
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: also great code, but that wasn't released as free software
<tarzeau-ppc> Beyecixramd: won't work
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: aah, true
<bodom> start mysql hangs. Can anybody please help me?
 * BluesKaj wishes there was a#linux-games chat
<bp0> how can i make the middle button scroll with mouse movement like windows?
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: your favourite games?
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: penumbra is also a great game but costs and is VERY worth it
<tarzeau-ppc> mine are: world of goo, bubnbros, jumpnbump, nethack, sauerbraten, lemmings++
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: not much of a gamer, so I tend to quite like most of the games from the Ubuntu repo's well stuff like  kapman and Tetris and yeah
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: you can make it, freenode supports channel spawning
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: ooh didn't saw the news? Penumbra is now FLOSS, seriously :)
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: try bubnbros hex-a-hop jumpnbump :)
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau-ppc: halflife2, frets on fire, openttd :)
<K-19> bp0 : what man?
<Beyecixramd> tarzeau-ppc: aaah i forgot the great Sauerbraten
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: the  games similar to Worms are good as well, but Worms itself :) except being propritary and no native Linux version.
<Beyecixramd> tarzeau-ppc: and also Warsow :)
<tarzeau-ppc> brutalchess!!!!
<Beyecixramd> tarzeau-ppc: epically brutal
<tarzeau-ppc> just because they never finished the "3d models"
<bp0> K-19, in windows firefox, and most apps, the middle button enters a mode where moving the mouse scrolls the windows in any direction
<bp0> how can i set that up in linux?
<tarzeau-ppc> fine piece anyways, although it doesn't support network play, nor the chess openings known in gnu chess. yeah fics support is missing badly
<Slart> 00:26 < Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: aah, true
<Slart> 00:26 < bodom> start mysql hangs. Can anybody please help me?
<Slart> 00:26  * BluesKaj wishes there was a#linux-games chat
<Slart> 00:26 < bp0> how can i make the middle button scroll with mouse movement like windows?
<FloodBot4> Slart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> 00:26 < tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: your favourite games?
<Slart> 00:27 < ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: penumbra is also a great game but costs and is VERY worth it
<Beyecixramd> bye bye Slart
<sebsebseb> Slart: why you copying stuff in?
<^_Just|n_^> WoW. I have never seen a channel with this many users in my life. Holy crap!!!
<^_Just|n_^> I feel bad for the bot.
<tarzeau-ppc> sebsebseb: slipped with the paste mouse button?
<K-19> bp0 : Here also you can do the same things ; nothing different in scrolling activity.
<tarzeau-ppc> ^_Just|n_^: i have never seen such a horrible nickname like yours
<sebsebseb> ^_Just|n_^: luckly not everyone that comes in here chats all at the same time or nearly all at same time, in fact most people that come in here, I never even see chat in here
<Beyecixramd> ^_Just|n_^: World of Warcraft? not supported here, go to #wine (just kidding ;) )
<DonScott> in case anyone missed the Google IO ....VP8 is open and royalty free.
<tarzeau-ppc> DonScott: is it in your ppa yet?
<ARandomNub> Hey =D! Am I going to encounter any problems using Wubi w/ RAID0?
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau-ppc: brutalchess looks amazing, wow
<tarzeau-ppc> ARandomNub: i tried wubi once. SUCKED big time
<bp0> K-19, yes, in linux the middle button means paste url and go in firefox
<sebsebseb> tarzeau-ppc: yeah ^_Just|n_^  's name is a bit nasty for auto complete
<tarzeau-ppc> ActionParsnip: using mm3d it's easy to edit the model files
<bp0> i would rather have the ability to scroll
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: yup
<^_Just|n_^> loll
<tarzeau-ppc> ActionParsnip: i've once tried higher resolution/more detailed ones, but it got pretty slow, but that was a few years back
<^_Just|n_^> Imagina identifying everytime
<ARandomNub> tarzeau-ppc: I have a spare 500 GB Drive which isn't a RAID Member, would I still get dualboot if I made the partition in Wubi for Ubuntu, even if it's on a spare HDD?
<^_Just|n_^> loll
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: yup @ what?
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau-ppc: very impressed
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: the autocompletion name
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: ok
<tarzeau-ppc> ARandomNub: just make it real linux partitions? preferably with xfs?
<Roasted> How is it possible I can have ZERO issues connecting to several WPA + WPA2 secured wireless networks, but one of the 8 buildings at work I am unable to connect to? I tried NM and WICD. The PW and credentials are correct. Basic WPA network. Yet I can't connect. I don't understand it.
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: on the other hand a name like that is hard to mess up, when it comes to auto complete, and then get someone else by mistake instead
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: mine is hard to mess up too :D
<K-19> bp0 : Mouse (Hardware) !!!
<Beyecixramd> type in beyec and you won't find anyone like me
<ARandomNub> tarzeau-ppc: It's got a ton of irreplaceable backed up work. I've been using Wubi for a while - I just want to know if I'll get the dualboot option if it's on the spare drive.
<bp0> K-19? what? it is a generic scrollwheel mouse
<jwerth> anyone know, on laptops, how to swap the multi-tap gestures? I'm used to double-tap being middle-click and triple-tap being right click, but Ubuntu has it the other way around. I haven't found the right config file..
<bp0> nothing special
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: normally I do the first letter and hit tab, right now yours is the one it auto completes
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: however that just changed
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: ???!! one letter? damn crazy :P
<Kentrel> I can't get amarok to work with the Play media key on my keyboard. It detects the Forward and Back with no problem
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: yeah or two letters, depends
<BluesKaj> Roasted, I have to state the obvious , but maybe the admins changed the wpa pw
<tarzeau-ppc> ARandomNub: i'd setup a 2nd real linux box, copy it all over with rsync -av here/ over:/there/
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tarzeau-ppc> ARandomNub: then get rid of wubi
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: i type in the first 3 letters, or 4
<Roasted> BluesKaj, nope. XP works fine with putting the PW in. Yet my laptop does not.
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: ...aand... offtopic
<Beyecixramd> :)
<ARandomNub> tarzeau-ppc: So you wouldn't advise it?
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: maybe three  or four sometimes, anyway we are off topic now
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: exactly
<tarzeau-ppc> ARandomNub: no i wouldn't because to mount wubi partitions is painful
<Mark____> hey anybody know to fix a wireless connection  network problem?
<Roasted> BluesKaj, I work in IT. I work on the wireless @ this building. Im not the network admin but that kind of info Im required to know. The credentials were changed, yet my laptop backfires. Its frsutrating because WICD says its a bad PW, yet Im typing it in the same as I do with XP and XP works.
<tarzeau-ppc> ARandomNub: actually, not that i tried a lot, but i failed trying once or twice
<K-19> bp0 : System-Preferences-mouse
<tarzeau-ppc> ARandomNub: but maybe it's just because i got many computers around anyways
<ARandomNub> tarzeau-ppc: Ha, well, Wubi's always worked nicely for me, on one HDD, I dunno if it'll work so-well on my spare HDD :)
<ARandomNub> tarzeau-ppc: I guess it's trial and error. =D
<tarzeau-ppc> it's slow
<Mark____> arandomnub: does your wifi work on wubi?
<BluesKaj> Roasted, I hate to say this about wicd , but the latest versions since jaunty seem to be faulty
<tarzeau-ppc> i didn't first figure it's not writing real filesystems
<Roasted> BluesKaj, that may be true - but what's network manager's excuse?
<tarzeau-ppc> and that's why i accidently got one wubi install, i hated it!
<bp0> K-19, ... ok what option?
<BluesKaj> Roasted, cuz it's NM , the only stable version I've encountered is the latest one in lucid
<SlayerQuad93> hello people of usa!!!!!
<icb410> Hey! can anyone help me troubleshoot an rsync server?
<tarzeau-ppc> icb410: more details
<LetsGo67> Ciao!
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: This channel is global, so people from lots of counteries in here
<eddvrs> SlayerQuad93: what about the rest of us?
<SlayerQuad93> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH MY WIRELESS IN UBUNTU?
<Roasted> BluesKaj, Im using lucid.
<tarzeau-ppc> eddvrs: he doesn't care. people of usa are everywhere
<Roasted> BluesKaj, whats NM's in lucids excuse?
<tarzeau-ppc> eddvrs: they take over islands because they like the place for military bases
<icb410> The rsync server is on a mac, and I'm trying to connect to it using my linux box and a NAS.  I can connect to it fine on the mac, but weirdness starts from my linux box.
<tarzeau-ppc> SlayerQuad93: no
<Mark____> Everyone: so i got ubuntu wubi and i cant get wifi to work...it just says device not ready...please help
<Roasted> BluesKaj, works on several different networks. at home, at 7 of the 8 buildings at work, etc. The hardware. Works. Thet software. Works. I dont get whats wrong with this last building.
<nicklas_> hello, when it comes to kubuntu, there is a dvd iso you can download, what is the difference from the regular cd iso?
<tarzeau-ppc> icb410: like with filenames? or with what?
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: What if the best person currently here that can hep with your issue, isn't from USA? :D
<tarzeau-ppc> nicklas_: #kubuntu
<bp0> K-19?
<K-19> bp0 : usually peripheral devices are auto configured..there not much can be done about it.
<nicklas_> tarzeau-ppc , :-P
<SlayerQuad93> IM JUST KIDDING AROUND
<SlayerQuad93> GOSH
<SlayerQuad93> LOL
<FloodBot4> SlayerQuad93: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> nicklas_: the dvd has more packages on it
<icb410> I can get a file list using rsync this way: #rsync name@host:     but it just time's out when I do it this way #rsync name@host::module
<BluesKaj> Roasted, , maybe you just hit on the prob,maybe it isn't your prob but the IT setup in that building
<bp0> the mouse is working fine... I just want the middle-button behaviour from windows
<bp0> for scrolling in any direction
<bp0> how do i set that?
<nicklas_> IdleOne , like what?
<Roasted> BluesKaj, I am the one who set that building up with wireless.
<Mark____> please please help
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: I am not from USA, and this might be useful
<IdleOne> nicklas_: not sure to be honest
<sebsebseb> !wireless | SlayerQuad93
<ubottu> SlayerQuad93: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blathat> How can I edit fstab?  I can't open the document with root privileges, what do I do?
<FriedrichMan> hey
<Roasted> blathat, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<blathat> It's all 'read only this' and 'permission denied' that
<blathat> i swear i did..
<K-19> bp0 : If i were you; could have gone hunting for a new mouse.
<SlayerQuad93> I HAVE A DELL INSPIRON 1525 AND I HAD INSTALLED THE DRIVER IN UBUNTU BUT NOW I CANT SEARCH AY NETWORKS
<Cynthia> rather, gksudo gedit
<IdleOne> SlayerQuad93: Drop the caps please
<blathat> (gedit:4868): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<SlayerQuad93> ok
<Cynthia> [me @ Roasted, blathat]
<sebsebseb> !caps | SlayerQuad93
<ubottu> SlayerQuad93: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<SlayerQuad93> im not shouting
<Roasted> SlayerQuad93, caps are shouting, technically
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: on IRC using caps like that is seen as shouting
<IdleOne> SlayerQuad93: caps on irc == shouting
<SlayerQuad93> oh, sorry
<blathat> I still get gtk warning cannot display from that cynthia
<SlayerQuad93> im a newbie
<tarzeau-ppc> SlayerQuad93: try /nick SLAYERQUAD93 *hint*
<SlayerQuad93> huh?
<IdleOne> SlayerQuad93: tarzeau-ppc was trying to be funny
<SlayerQuad93> :( oh
<bp0> K-19, the mouse is fine... I don't need a new mouse... I want the behaviour from windows for using the middle button to enter a scroll-by-moving-the-mouse mode...
<tarzeau-ppc> IdleOne: i find it funny
<BluesKaj> Roasted, well, then you should be asking ppl who are in your wireless league ...doubt you'll find your answer here, you could get lucky tho :)
<blathat> cannot open display you say...
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: wireless can be a bit ticky to configure in Ubuntu,  espesaily when newbie.  Also sometimes wireless that didn't just work in Ubuntu does in another distro, but there are things you can try in Ubuntu,  before thinking more about trying one of those.
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: Are you sure the driver installed ok, and is the correct driver?
<SlayerQuad93> yes.
<bobbytek2> Anyone have any suggestions for a good window manager?
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb: The driver is ok.
<myrl> what is the most neutral and safe file extension that can't be executed in a any way?
<FriedrichMan> has anyone had any problems trying to boot on winXP after ubuntu's 10.4 upgrade?
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: I don't tend to try and help with wireless issues.  right so well  might need to put in some details for the wireless.  Also if you got issues with a native driver you can try a Windows driver with Ndiswrapper.
<tarzeau-ppc> bobbytek2: amiwm and window maker
<sebsebseb> !polls | FriedrichMan
<ubottu> FriedrichMan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> FriedrichMan: Fluxbox,  uhmm  loads of them to choose from
<bobbytek2> tarzeau: thanks my friend
<bobbytek2> will check it out
<tarzeau-ppc> i'm not friends with americans
<ogob> myrl: .txt
<FriedrichMan> I don't want to get people's opinions on the channel... if I don't get to boot on winXP by tonight I am losing my job
<z3r0-c001> if my linux ever got a virus LOL how would one go about destroying it
<sebsebseb> bobbytek2: looks like I messaged wrong person there, see above
<SlayerQuad93> how do you get your text in red? is that a direct text? if so, how do you do it?
<greezmunkey> *Question* I'm looking through dmesg output, looking for the video driver being loaded. I can't seem to find it - Am I lookin gin the right place, or not?
<myrl> ogob i think some wiruses are in txt files
<bobbytek2> sebsebseb: I didn't ask for the best did i?
<sebsebseb> bobbytek2: no, but anyway
<IdleOne> SlayerQuad93: by puting the persons name who you are speaking to
<myrl> ogob *viruses
<K-19> FriedrichMan : Relax!
<SlayerQuad93> i did, no red
<sebsebseb> FriedrichMan: messaged wrong one
<SlayerQuad93> IdleOne
<IdleOne> SlayerQuad93: if you put my nick I will see it in red
<Mark____> IM JUST GOT UBUNTU AND UNDER WIRELESS NETWORKS IT SAYS DEVICE NOT READY!!! WHAT DO I DO?
<sebsebseb> !tab | SlayerQuad93
<ubottu> SlayerQuad93: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<IdleOne> !caps | Mark____
<ubottu> Mark____: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tarzeau-ppc> Mark____: run in circles and shout: HELP! HELP!
<SlayerQuad93> IdleOne,
<IdleOne> SlayerQuad93: yes I see that in red
<SlayerQuad93> lol ok
<SlayerQuad93> im such a noob
<Mark____> so how can i connect?
<IdleOne> when I type to you with your nick, SlayerQuad93 I see it in black but you see it in red
<sebsebseb> !wireless | Mark____
<ubottu> Mark____: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SlayerQuad93> awesome
<myrl> !hammertime
<K-19> Mark____ : Try it from Live CD..if you see the wireless around you then simply jump to install it and enjoy.
<FriedrichMan> So whats a possible way to boot from windows now?
<IdleOne> myrl: don't use the bot to play with in here. #ubuntu-bots
<sebsebseb> myrl: oh?
<greezmunkey> FriedrichMan: I came in late, what's the problem?
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb: how do i enable my wireless card in ubuntu?
<Dark_Wolf> Does anyone know how to fix a botched grub with wubi?
<sebsebseb> !wireless | SlayerQuad93
<ubottu> SlayerQuad93: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mark____> k-19 whats live-cd?
<FriedrichMan> greezmunkey after 10.4 upgrade... grub won't boot on windows any longer
<Cynthia> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<SlayerQuad93> ubottu: i was there all day and i did not find anything about how to enable a wireless adapter in ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: if  setting up wireless in Ubuntu is to much of a problem for you,  try a Mandriva Live CD :)  your wireless is more likely to just work there
<greezmunkey> FriedrichMan: It was a dual boot prior?
<gbmarc> i have a problem with my wireless printer. I installed my drivers correctly. I can print with the usb wire without problems. However, when I try to print it without the usb wire. My laptop does not detect it. I have a MFC-490CW form brother. Is there someone that could help me?
<FriedrichMan> yes.... I had never had any issues
<bp0> so anyone?
<Mark____> how do i get this livecd?
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb: i never heard of it, how do i get it?
<Cynthia> Mark____: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<nilla> Hello everybody
<FriedrichMan> greezmunkey: the worst is that windows XP apprears as a booting option from GRUB
<K-19> Mark____ : Simply run if from the CD ; no need to install and then see for the wi-fi.
<eddvrs> hi nilla
<bp0> does anyone know what I am talking about with the middle-button to scroll in any direction behavior of windows?
<ActionParsnip> gbmarc: can you ping the printers IP?
<FriedrichMan> but when I hit enter...well nothing really happens. I get a blank screen
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: I can't quarrantee that it will just work on that, but what sometimes happens is, a wireless doesn't just work in Ubuntu, but does just work in another one
<nilla> Does anyone here have experience rooting the Motorola Droid through Ubuntu? I am running Android 2.1
<greezmunkey> FriedrichMan: Will it boot into Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bp0: where you click to enable it the move the mouse to scroll in that direction
<GeekSquid> nilla: PM me for info
<ActionParsnip> !ot | nilla
<ubottu> nilla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FriedrichMan> greezmunkey: oh, no problems with ubuntu... I m online form ubuntu right now
<O__o> hello
<bp0> ActionParsnip, right, how do i set that up in ubunut?
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb: all i want to do is enable my dell wireless 1392 card (built-in)
<Mark____> k-19 but why i do i need the installation disk if i already have ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> FriedrichMan: do you know what version of grub you have?
<ActionParsnip> bp0: no idea dude, sorry
<Mark____> slayerquad93: same here
<O__o> how come my status cant get online?
<O__o> u know the top right cornor,
<SlayerQuad93> Mark_____: you have the same problem?
<K-19> Mark____ : Its a recommended, first try & then install.
<Mark____> yup
<FriedrichMan> greezmunkey: I guess the new one... since I am having problems since upgrade and menu.lst was replaced for grub.gfc
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: so yeah native some how probably, will work in Ubuntu,  or  Ndiswrapper with the Windows driver
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb: i had use ndisgtk
<ActionParsnip> gbmarc: can you ping the printers ip?
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: ok did you get any where with that?
<ActionParsnip> gbmarc: if the printer is wireless it will have a network device in it and will have an IP address just like a PC
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb: yeah, driver installed ok.
<greezmunkey> FriedrichMan: grub.gfc ??
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb: Hardware is present
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: wireless  didn't just work is a common issue for Ubuntu, but there are various wireless didn't just work issues, so yes Mark____ has something similar
<ActionParsnip> FriedrichMan: yes but manually editting grub.cfg is not advised
<gbmarc> yes i agree
#ubuntu 2010-05-20
<K-19> Mark____ : Its always the hardware compatibility...
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb: :( are there any other better OS?
<FriedrichMan> ActionParsnip: what's the curse of action I should take now?
<wildbat_laptop> i am back ^^~
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: some wireless issues will effect all distros,  others are distro specific
<FriedrichMan> greezmunkey: .cfg ... sorry
<ActionParsnip> gbmarc: well you need the IP of the printer and confiure a netowrk printer using that IP
<kn100> Anyone know of a way to split an audio file into 5 minute sections?
<michelle__> is it possible the new install stuck the boot loader on the wrong partition?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | FriedrichMan
<ubottu> FriedrichMan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb: whats distros?
<Dark_Wolf> Does anyone know how to fix a botched grub with wubi on 10.04? I've only got a grub> prompt
<sebsebseb> !distros | SlayerQuad93
<ubottu> SlayerQuad93: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ActionParsnip> kn100: mp3split
<ubottu> 'SlayerQuad93' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<K-19> FriedrichMan : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<kn100> ActionParsnip, will try it
<kn100> !info mp3split
<ubottu> Package mp3split does not exist in lucid
<Cynthia> kn100: open the file in Audacity, select from 0 to 5:00 min with the Edit or Select menu (?), File/Export Selection, then delete that part
<gbmarc> ActionParsnip: allright i'll try that thanks
<Cynthia> kn100: (+) repeat until the end of the file
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: pluss loads of other ones, Mandriva is nice though, and what sometimes happens is,  a wireless didn't just work in Ubuntu, but does just work in that one
<ActionParsnip> !info mp3splt
<ubottu> mp3splt (source: mp3splt): command line interface to split MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.5-1 (lucid), package size 34 kB, installed size 100 kB
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: if you have tried native  wireless driver, and ndiswrapper
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: and make sure you done it properly and still got issues well
<kn100> Cynthia, the file is almost 14 hours long
<Cynthia> then ActionParsnip (ubottu)'s suggestion is better
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb: i never used ndiswrapper before and i dont know how
<Valkyrie> Alright
<Valkyrie> I heard that Ubu 10.04 has support for the iPod touch?
<ActionParsnip> theres also: mp3splt-gtk  which is a gui
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: Ndiswrapper allows you to use the .inf file from the WIndows driver and  get that working, but that won't always work as far as I know
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: also using a Windows driver in a Linux distro, should be a last resort really,  when native won't work at all
<ActionParsnip> Valkyrie: try gtkpod
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb: ok, whats the best distro i can use with wireless?
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: there may not be one
<Valkyrie> ActionParsnip: I have it, and the fuse modules. as well as gnupod.
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: depends on what wireless you have
<Valkyrie> Am I supposed to see something, other than 'Music Library' and 'Podcasts'
<ActionParsnip> Valkyrie: thats all i know, i think ipod sucks
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb: i have dell wireless 1935 on a dell inspiron 1525
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: I suggested something else earlier, go a head get a Live CD for that if you want,  but it might not just work on that either.  However if that's the case then at least you know your issue isn't distro specific.
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: or find out about Ndiswrapper
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: and try that
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb:ok
<lynx454> hi
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: or  try this channel later on or the forums, and someone may be able to help you to get it working natively in Ubuntu
<lynx454> i started to tweak my ubuntu in order to save energy
<sebsebseb> !forums | SlayerQuad93
<ubottu> SlayerQuad93: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb: thanks for your time and help
<ActionParsnip> lynx454: lxde will do that :)
<lynx454> will it also save energy when i use the onboard graphics instead of a pci express graphics card(passiv cooled) ?
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: Don't just go back to Windows though, if you can't get it working in Ubuntu,  try another distro first and I already recommended one.
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: ok no problem, good luck
<ActionParsnip> lynx454: you'll  have to look at which chip uses less juice
<lynx454> ActionParsnip: yeah lxde is qreally nice
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb: mandriva was the one you recommended?
<ActionParsnip> lynx454: i think so too :)
<lynx454> so you can'
<greezmunkey> FriedrichMan: you still there?
<sebsebseb> SlayerQuad93: yes, if you can't get it working in Ubuntu,  however if it doesn't just work there,  there will be the same or very similar issue to Ubuntu
<banished> Hi, is there some ppa with the latest cdrtools?
<lynx454> so you can't generally say onboard uses less energy?
<SlayerQuad93> sebsebseb: ok, thanks
<dan_> hello ppl
<bobbytek2> I basically want something like xmonad, without all the setup hastle
<jrib> bobbytek2: umm, bluetile?
<bobbytek2> jrib: I will take a look
<bobbytek2> thanks :)
<jrib> bobbytek2: http://www.bluetile.org/ (it's exactly what you said :))
<dan_> does sudo in command line give root access
<z3r0-c001> if my linux ever got a virus LOL how would one go about destroying it
<sebsebseb> !virus | z3r0-c001
<ubottu> z3r0-c001: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mickster04> z3r0-c001: it wont
<sebsebseb> !sudo | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sebsebseb> dan_: yes, but only for the task you are doing
<z3r0-c001> lol hypotheticly
<mickster04> !root | dan_:
<ubottu> dan_:: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<greezmunkey> z3r0-c001: about the closest you could get is to get one within a virtualbox windows install. That *is* possible.
<DoMyNiKe> salve a tutti
<greezmunkey> lo
<g0tcha> hi.. in 10.04, how can i change the root passwd but not the main user?
<archetype> hi
<g0tcha> cuz while installing, it uses the same passwd for both
<a3ist> hey guys I am using imwheel to set up hotkeys for the extra functions on my mouse, but when I lock the screen and come back later, the process always loses its tty.  Is there a way to reclaim it?  Or hook a script to the event of unlocking the screen where i could kill/restart it?
<mawst> IS there like a sun java ppa or something
<K-19> g0tcha : main user (Administrator) ???
<jrib> a3ist: don't know, but I can tell you xbindkeys works fine.  imwheel lets you have application-specific binds, but if you aren't doing that then xbindkeys should be fine
<jrib> mawst: it's in canonical's partner repository
<g0tcha> K-19, yes
<a3ist> jrib:  Thanks, I'll check it out
<Glacer> where do I go at to see all my connected hardware
<Glacer> I put tv tuner card in
<jrib> Glacer: lshw  ?
<a3ist> or lspci
<onetinsoldier> Glacer: try lshw or lshw-gtk... you need to run them as root(sudo)
<mawst> Thanks jrib
<Glacer> thanks
<a3ist> Glacer, jrib, onetinsoldier isn't lspci the right one for PCI devices like an addon card?
<K-19> g0tcha : Administrator is the root, sir
<jrib> a3ist: lshw will just give you more info, either is fine for what you ask
<onetinsoldier> a3ist: sure. lshw will work too
<a3ist> ah gotcha
<IdleOne> a3ist: you can also install hardinfo if you prefer a GUI
<g0tcha> K-19, hmm when you install 10.04, you create the "first user" .. the root password is set the same as the "first user" password
<onetinsoldier> or.. lshw-gtk
<g0tcha> got what i mean?
<a3ist> I'm fine without gui, was just asking for the sake of knowing
<a3ist> I'm installing arch on my laptop right now :)
<K-19> g0tcha : You want to change the "first user" Password..that's it?
<ActionParsnip> a3ist: you can use the -C swich in lshw to get the data you need
<datta> gwibber does not seem to open up in ubuntu 10.04
<g0tcha> K-19, no, the root password
<datta> has anyone else been facing that problem?
<IdleOne> !root | g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<a3ist> ActionParsnip, it was someone else that was asking; I was just clarifying since I thought lspci would do it fine for him (he was tryin to find his video tuner card I think)
<g0tcha> IdleOne, so cant have a different password for sudo and for the "first user" ?
<benja> hablan español?
<ActionParsnip> a3ist: try: sudo lshw -C display
<jrib> g0tcha: why do you want to?
<a3ist> !es | benja
<ubottu> benja: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> g0tcha: I am not sure what you mean by first user but if you mean the user you setup when you installed that is the user that has sudo privs
<g0tcha> jrib, why not?
<jrib> g0tcha: because there's no reason to.
 * jrib rests his case
<datta> two of the most important stuff in my system does not open, they are gwibber and ubuntu one
<g0tcha> previous versions of ubuntu was like that
<sontek> If my icons got all screwed up (the system tray ones like clock, empathy, wifi, etc), is there a way to set their order back to default?
<jrib> g0tcha: no, they were never like that...
<g0tcha> the user i setup on install has a passwod and when i sudo it has a different password
<g0tcha> hmm
<onetinsoldier> !panel | sontek
<onetinsoldier> !panels | sontek
<ubottu> sontek: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jrib> g0tcha: that's never been default behavior
<jrib> g0tcha: I'm asking why you want to do this, because it seems like you want to make things harder for some reason and I don't understand why
<sontek> onetinsoldier: perfect
<sontek> thanks
<onetinsoldier> sontek: cheers :-)
<g0tcha> jrib, being cautious.. i dont know..
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: then boot to root recovery console and run: passwd foo     assuming foo is your usual username
<onetinsoldier> sontek: you're welcome. good luck
<jrib> g0tcha: cautious of what?
<K-19> g0tcha : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<g0tcha> jrib, just to have 2 different passwords if one of them is known heheh i dont see whats the problem in that
<g0tcha> or why youre making it sound like im doing something weird
<playboi> Woah hey
<playboi> didn't think this actually worked
<IdleOne> g0tcha: having more then one password that has sudo privs is imho not cautious
<Glacer> is free TV streaming from movielush.com good place? I seen it come up in top results of search engine and was free
<Glacer> for streaming
<g0tcha> IdleOne, what makes you say that? just curious
<IdleOne> g0tcha: less people who can make changes to the system the better
<jrib> g0tcha: there's no problem really, just no point
<neon__> can the latest ati drivers 10.4 be install without messing my installation of lucid?
<IdleOne> g0tcha: as for having a root password. it is not supported and when you break your system ( and you probably will ) we can't help you
<playboi> Hey is there a working Gizmo5 client for Ubuntu 10.04 out there? LOL
<a3ist> jrib:  With xbindkeys, where do you find the right identifiers for inputs?  I don't see keysym.h or keysymdef.h anywhere
<g0tcha> IdleOne, im not planning to give away access to other ppl.. im just saying if the installed user password got discovered, by any means, it wont be the same password to sudo with
<g0tcha> thats all
<jrib> a3ist: xbindkeys -k is the easy way
<petester> hey
<IdleOne> g0tcha: ok, I guess I am not understanding what you want to do. someone else is probably better suited to help you
<Daekdroom> g0tcha, that doesn't make much sense, honestly.
<datta> why is ubuntuone not opening in the system?
<petester> i'm trying to install ubuntu desktop on a pretty old machine, and the installation app has frozen at 5%
<Daekdroom> g0tcha, it looks like you want one user account, and then this other one that'll do nothing but use sudo.
<petester> how can i terminate the process and start again?
<a3ist> jrib, doesn't seem to pick up my extra mouse functionality :-/
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: just add the user you want to have sudo access to the admin group
<g0tcha> no
<datta> ubuntuone's not even showing in the internet menu
<g0tcha> i want when i sudo and asks for the password, it doesnt use the same password of the installed user account
<jrib> a3ist: does xev see them?
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: what password does it use?
<neon__> can the latest ati drivers 10.4 be install without messing my installation of lucid?
<alexs> Does HDMI audio work on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> datta: theres an indicator applet which plugs into ubuntuone
<thedude42> ok, VirtualBox problem solved
<g0tcha> ActionParsnip, the first install user password
<alexs> I'm using an ION system.
<IdleOne> g0tcha: so the same user has 1 password to login and a different pass for sudo actions?
<thedude42> it looks like some people may need a bios update
<ActionParsnip> alexs: it can but ive seen it to be a pain
<alexs> aplay -L shows my devices
<datta> ActionParsnip: well there is none for me
<a3ist> jrib, hard to tell but I don't think so.  Not all that familiar with xev
<g0tcha> ActionParsnip, when i first installed ubuntu, i chose the username g0tcha for example and gave it the password test123
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: and are you loggin on as the first created user?
<a3ist> jrib:  nm, got it via xev
<g0tcha> when i want to sudo from that user, the sudo password is test123
<alexs> ActionParsnip: analog works, all my devices show up in alsa :-/
<datta> ActionParsnip: I have reinstalled ubuntuone and still it's not showing up
<alexs> but no sound
<g0tcha> the same password.. and i just want it to be different
<neon__> hdmi audio worked fine for me under 9.10 not on lucid
<alexs> i also cant see any way to select the output format
<jrib> g0tcha: that's not what sudo does.  Sudo asks for the password of the user invoking it.  So if you create a second user and add him to the admin group, when he sudos, he needs to enter his password
<K-19> datta : System-Preference.
<alexs> urgh
<ActionParsnip> datta: use ubuntuone-client-gnome
<alexs> HDMI audio on IONs was workin in ALSA .18 :-/
<jrib> a3ist: fwiw, I just use for example "b:4" for my mouse buttons even though xbindkeys -k shows me something more complicated looking
<datta> K-19: I have clicked it for several times and still it does not open
<ActionParsnip> datta: i believe nautilus has some ubuntuone functionality on the right click menu
<IdleOne> jrib: if I get what he is trying to do is have a pass for login and a pass for sudo privs on the same user
<thedude42> jrib, g0tcha correction: by default sudo asks for a password
<michelle__> question for all... I am looking for FREE on-line resources that teach linux basics and admin
<jrib> michelle__: help.ubuntu.com and:
<jrib> !manual | michelle__
<ubottu> michelle__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<a3ist> jrib:  so "b:4" would correspond to "Button 4" in xev?
<jrib> a3ist: I believe so
<sebsebseb> michelle__: Ubuntu Pocket Guide is also good
<neon__> so no ones know if the ati drivers 10.4 can be install on lucid?
<IdleOne> michelle__: you might also want to ask in #ubuntu-learning
<a3ist> jrib:  I'll give it a shot and let you know how it works
<bobbytek2> (✿◠‿◠) ° (◕‿◕✿)
<ActionParsnip> neon__: try it
<michelle__> lol i am a 15 year IT veteran of other OS's... i need to learn the system internals, and command line basics of linux, and about system administration
<neon__> i don't want to mess my set up
<neon__> is not as easy to revert
<bastid_raZor> !cli | michelle__
<ubottu> michelle__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Typos_King> a 15year old veteran? how a 15year can be veteran at anything?
<Typos_King> hehehe
<thedude42> michelle__, there's a ton of stuff online for that
<sebsebseb> michelle__: well in that case really you need to learn more than one distro as well I guess
<IdleOne> michelle__: #ubuntu-learning has what you are looking for I believe
<sebsebseb> michelle__: http://www.ditrowatch.com
<K-19> datta : Are you using a proxy connection.
<sebsebseb> michelle__: typo  http://www.distrowatch.com
<IdleOne> Typos_King: 15 year veteran not a 15 year old veteran
<datta> K-19: no proxy, the program does not even open
<franc> .
<Typos_King> hehe, I see
<maco> michelle__: by the way, you may find #ubuntu-women a friendly place
<a3ist> jrib:  one last question...is there a way to bind a key to act as a different key, or can they only launch commands
<datta> I think it is the same problem that causes gwibber not to open
<neon__> ne1 able to play blu-ray under ubuntu?
<jrib> a3ist: both :).  Here's an example of what I mean: "/usr/bin/xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Control_L]\[Page_Up]" &"
<jrib> a3ist: note xvkbd is not installed by default
<K-19> datta : Try Re-installing it.
<Typos_King> michelle__:   http://citrin.ru/docs/Unix/    there are a few good books there :), there's one for bash shell as well
<datta> K-19: have just done that
<i3luefire> i am having difficulty getting a game to work. it is urban terror & im using lucid
<BlAck6j73> michelle_       if you want to learn linux  you will learn more using linux IMHO
<BlAck6j73> michelle_       if you want to learn linux  you will learn more using debian* linux IMHO
<neurohack222> is there a good channel to talk about possibly quieting a noisy pc?  seems the hardware channel is invite only
<jrib> !register | neurohack222
<ubottu> neurohack222: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jrib> neurohack222: ##hardware is the place
<michelle__> I'll bite... why Debian?
<Typos_King> quieting a noisy pc?  hehe
<thedude42> BlAck6j73, in that same vein, probably would learn more with LFS
<Typos_King> neurohack222:    depends I guess, you can give a shot here maybe :), just a quick shot
<BlAck6j73> LFS is too much for a beginner!
<i3luefire> slackware. lol
<thedude42> michelle__, because Debian doesn't provide as many out-of-the-box features as something like Ubuntu or Fedora
<K-19> datta : https://login.ubuntu.com/Q1KSfHB6tVJ3fxd5/+decide
<sebsebseb> michelle__: if you want to learn Linux you would learn more using Gentoo or Slackware or ArchLinux or something like that :D  however those are not easy to learn.  Ubuntu is based on Debian,  Debian is one of the first Linux distros goes back to 1993.  Oh and Slackware goes back to then as well, and is the oldest distro that is still being updated after all the time.
<BlAck6j73> michelle_       Ubuntu is heavly customised by canocial for users
<WXZ> what does installing a binary do, does it create like a second instance of the application?
<sebsebseb> !debian | michelle__
<ubottu> michelle__: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<neon__> ne1 able to play blu-ray under ubuntu?
<Typos_King> WXZ:   what?
<WXZ> I'm trying to run two instances of the same application Typos_King
<thedude42> michelle__, ubuntu server is a good place to start because you get an actively supported environment, but you don't run in to all the X environment issues people can sometimes run in to that has more to do with Ubuntu's stuff than the base debian stuff
<Typos_King> neon__:   not having a blu-ray dvd myself, can't say
<neurohack222> well, it's pretty loud, running a pc w/ maybe a 650w corsair PSU, a q6600 w/ a zalman heatsink/fan w/ fanmate at lowest setting... a gtx 260 (really don't game anymore so maybe should go low profile?)  it's a gaming case w/ a bunch of fans but i don't think they're making too much noise
<WXZ> someone suggested installing a binary
<Typos_King> WXZ:     it may,or may not allow you to, which app?
<andre_francys> install ldap with file slapd.conf when ???? not this online configurations
<neurohack222> honestly i don't want to spend a bunch of money getting allegedly "quiet" stuff and still have it drive me nuts lol
<WXZ> tomboy
<akgerber> so: i put xubuntu on an eee 901 via usb stick but cannot get it to connect to a wpa network. internet suggests to use a different driver:
<akgerber> http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?p=87997
<neon__> Typos_King: :)
<WXZ> Typos_King: tomboy
<akgerber> however, the eee cannot get wireless. is there any way to get the build-essential and linux-headers packages off the usb installation?
<WXZ> Typos_King: and pidgin if that one works out
<neurohack222> just want some advice, should i buy something like quiet and energy efficient like a mac mini or attempt to put money into quieting this thing up
<Typos_King> WXZ:     .... can't say, I'd think since it's a so-called TSR, or memory-resident note-taking app, usually loaded in the tray, it may not allow you to
<ARandomNub> Hi =). Is there a specific port that needs to be open on my router for Remote Desktop?
<WXZ> :O... :(
<Typos_King> WXZ:     need to run it twice? what's wrong with once?
<sebsebseb> michelle__: Ubuntu isn't really a geeks distro,   that's what BlAck6j73  meant.  Ubuntu never really was for geeks though, and its becoming even less so now, because they want to target the mainstreame Windows and Mac OS X users.  However computer geeks use it as well.
<WXZ> too many notes, need to seperate them by category
<WXZ> and not just by putting them in notebooks
<franc> ARandomNub: http://www.howtoforge.com/configure-remote-access-to-your-ubuntu-desktop
<ARandomNub> Thank you, Franc. :)
<Typos_King> WXZ:     sounds to me you don't have a runtime issue, just a categorizing issue :P
<WXZ> yes
<WXZ> Typos_King: still an issue though
<purpley> Hey is there a flash player for 64 bit users?
<IdleOne> if Ubuntu isn't for geeks who is doing all the coding for it?
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: I said geeks use it as well :)
<SmartViking> Hi, i just installed ubuntu 10 on my e5400 and i can use my keyboard, but i can not click with my mouse, at once i open a program, i cant click the mouse anymore
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: and I meant users,  not developers
<linxeh> Sound on my box appears to be using the HDMI output rather than the analogue jacks - is there a way to change this (its a core2/Gigabyte 9400M board) ?
<wildbat> question : how do i get out of ssh if the connection got interrupted, the ssh just hang there ....
<IdleOne> Windows isn't for geeks either but takes a lot of them to make it
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: altough sure the developers will also use it
<brah-> the average user is what makes ubuntu what it is, without them itd just be another unknown distro
<brah-> among the 200+ existing 1's
<Typos_King> WXZ:     well, yeah, doesn't mean a 2nd runtime will fix though, apps provide the tools to work with, they won't make you organized unless you apply yourself :|
<IdleOne> my point is that the statement that Ubuntu isn't for geeks is wrong
<brah-> unknown outside the nix community
<maco> purpley: yes, only on linux :)
<SmartViking> Hi, i just installed ubuntu 10 on my e5400 and i can use my keyboard, but i can not click with my mouse, at once i open a program, i cant click the mouse anymore
<WXZ> Typos_King: not enough tools, tomboy allows notebooks.. not really what I'm looking for, and they stopped developing it I think
<purpley> maco, Im talking about adobe flash player and if so where?
<Typos_King> WXZ:     maybe you need... a different note-taking app, who knows, hell, I use knotes and I don't have as many
<BlAck6j73> purley:    find instructions here for 64bit     http://www.blogsdna.com/
<maco> purpley: i think you still need to go to adobe's website and download it
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: Gentoo,  Slackware, ArchLinux, those kind of distros are the true geeks distros,  since they aren't that easy to use.  Where as Ubuntu,  Mandriva, PC Linux OS, OpenSuse, and so on, are for anyone that wants to use it, including mainstream computer users, who don't know that much about computers.
<WXZ> yeah, there's one called g-note, I guess I'll have two
<jrib> BlAck6j73: please don't do that
<BlAck6j73> ?
<webroasters> hey guys, quick SKYPE question: Why does it keep dropping the sound a lot when I'm talking over Skype to someone else? It works fine in Windows
<maco> michelle__: you can definitely learn to use linux on ubuntu. at some point you'll want to try some others because they all do things slightly differently, but not-knowing ubuntu's way is no better than not-knowing fedora's
<Valenza> anyone here do a fresh install of ubuntu studio 10.04..... I'm having major internet issues with it
<purpley> maco: I looked there and only saw 32bit thats why im asking here
<jrib> BlAck6j73: link to official documentation, using the bot if you want a quick way (!flash).  Not some random blogsearch page with no mention of flash when you visit it please :)
<ARandomNub> It's a shame there's no Linux version of Spotify! =( Such a beast program.
<neurohack222> thx for info on registering nickname btw
<sebsebseb> ARandomNub: indeed, but a lot of people run it well in Wine
<webroasters> hey guys, quick SKYPE question: Why does it keep dropping the sound a lot when I'm talking over Skype to someone else? It works fine in Windows
<ARandomNub> sebsebseb: Apparently so, I'm just running the guide now..
<Typos_King> WXZ:     what about something like basKet -> http://ubuntu.ly/images/tutorials/2009/basket-note-pads.png
<BlAck6j73> if it didnt link to it I wouldnt have pasted it :P
<ARandomNub> *running through
<kitypawn> I know this is not ubuntu-specific, but what is a good dektop ql manager
<michelle__> cool.. thx... so, from an enterprise server environment standpoint, which distro would u recommend i get familliar with first?
<kitypawn> *sql
<SmartViking> I have a latitude e5400 and i installed ubuntu on it, but my mouse acts weird. Is that maybe because i have no admin rights in BIOS? i just plugged out the bios battery and i could somehow install it
<kitypawn> i dislike php my admin, i want something dsktop ased
<michelle__> Audio:     Card Intel 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller driver Intel ICH at ports 1c00 18c0
<michelle__>            Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Version 1.0.20
<kitypawn> **dsktop based
<CT1> Hi.  I have a .dmg file.  How can I burn that to a bootable dvd? Please point me to some "how-to"
<maco> ARandomNub: and apparently it was written to work well with wine too O_O (actually, google released a version of picasa specially made to work with wine and called that a linux port so...)
<PeterDrop> where i can find (repository) sun-java4-jdk pakage?
<WXZ> Typos_King: 'tis possible, but I like customizing things so :p
<PeterDrop> where i can find (repository) sun-java5-jdk pakage?
<Pici> !partner | PeterDrop
<ubottu> PeterDrop: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<ARandomNub> The file 'Spotify Installer.exe' is not marked as executable. FML
<Typos_King> WXZ:     basKet allows customizing :P~
<maco> michelle__: enterprise? probably red hat enterprise, which you can learn from using centos (free instead of paying for rhel)
<thedude42> SmartViking, no such animal as permissions to bios... if you need permision to do something in linux it generally tells you
<maco> michelle__: debian is also very popular on servers and ubuntu is getting there (all of wikipedia runs on ubuntu servers)
<Pici> PeterDrop: sun java is now in the partner repositories as of Lucid.
<WXZ> Typos_King: I'll check it out
<PeterDrop> txs Pici
<Valenza> if anyone here knows what to do when nm-system-settings.conf cannot be found? I did a fresh install and have looked everywhere....
<ARandomNub> Can anyone tell me the update wine command, please? =D
<maco> michelle__: ubuntu and debian are very similar, so really if you just know red hat's way of doing things and debian's you're in a good spot
<WXZ> bbl
<maco> michelle__: and by the way, this might help: http://www.slideshare.net/macoafi/sysadmins-rosetta-stone
<michelle__> cool.. thx maco
<thedude42> Valenza, try /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<Valenza> I did... says files cannot be found
<Typos_King> Valenza:   when do you get that?
<Valenza> NetworkManager file isn't there either
<Valenza> I just did a fresh install yesterday of ubuntu studio 10.04.... couldn't connect and spent the last 3 hrs searching online
<thedude42> Valenza, see what dpkg -l network-manager gets you
<Valenza> k
<maco> michelle__: ubuntu varies from the others in using Upstart instead of standard SysV init scripts. fedora also does this and i think debian is adopting it soonish, but stable debian and centos releases dont have it yet
<BlAck6j73> purley:    http://www.blogsdna.com/4211/download-install-flash-player-10-alpha-for-linux-64-bit.htm
<sebsebseb> michelle__:  Novell Suse Enterprise Linux is also pretty popular at the moment,  and OpenSuse on the desktop.  However Novell aren't liked much at all these days, by quite a lot of people in the Linux community,  however thats also quite off topic for this channel.
<ARandomNub> gah
<Valenza> no packages found
<ARandomNub> Why can I not open Spotify Installer through wine? :(
<thedude42> Valenza, so now you need to do 'sudo apt-get install network-manager'
<Valenza> why would a fresh install not install the packages...?
<michelle__> I worked for Novell for 10 years
<sebsebseb> michelle__: Ubuntu will do as a first distro to learn,  then you will want to learn  stuff like  Debian, CentOS, and Fedora I expect, and then more complex distros such as Gentoo, Slackware, and ArchLinux maybe even.
<oodavid> Anyone know how to mount multiple folders to FTP?
<sebsebseb> michelle__: oh
<Valenza> lol.. will it work without internet connection?
<sebsebseb> michelle__: I meant since the patents deal with Microsoft and Mono.  not sure if you know what I mean
<Typos_King> michelle__:    that's what you get for asking a general distro question, best is relative, if you just want to get hands on linux dealing, pretty much any distribution will do really, many will point to ubuntu due to simpleness automated setups, or more or less for newbies
<thedude42> Valenza, you don't need network manager to connect to a network, but if you don't have a network interface that's probably why it didn't get installed
<CT1> I need one of 2 things, either 1: To resolve getting a black screen when login to ubuntu, or 2:  to burn a dmg file to a bootable dvd.  It's a macbook 2.1.  Hard disk ruined and need either (preferably) ubuntu working, or a way to burn the dmg file to boot and install os x.  Please help
<michelle__> yea... I have messed with SUSE some... but last I saw they were doing more to turn it into bloatware
<sebsebseb> michelle__: enteprise one or OpenSuse or both?
<Typos_King> CT1:  if the HD is hosed, how do you plan to install either? :)
<a3ist> michelle__, I haven't been paying that much attention to the conversation, but if you're really lookin to build from the ground up and aren't averse to the command line, I'm experimenting with arch linux to interesting effect.
<darkfrog> hey guys, I shut down my machine for a week and turned it back on and now I'm getting terrible network performance....I plugged in a 10/100 USB network card and that gets great performance but my gigabit on-board NIC is getting transfer rates of like 15.6 on iperf
<darkfrog> anyone have any suggestions to fix this?
<michelle__> mostly desktop... open one....  but they seem to be dropping market share fast
<CT1> Typos_King: Replaced it with a new one (with os x absent ofc, and destroyed apple optical media) :)
<michelle__> and ubuntu seems to be gaining it fast
<sebsebseb> michelle__: indeed, however
<sebsebseb> michelle__: according to history so far,  distro's only get like five years or so as number one on the desktop
<thedude42> michelle__, most enterprise customers go with RedHat, so consider that as well
<sebsebseb> michelle__: however I think Ubuntu will have quite a few more years as number one on the desktop
<Valenza> sorry but a bit confused here... I normally connect via wireless... Had ubuntu 9 and worked fine but decided to do a fresh install this time around.
<Valenza> ran lshw -C Network
<Valenza> both lan and wlan come up as disabled
<Typos_King> CT1:  not sure on 10.04, but with the 9.1 live-cd, you can make a 'startup usb', with which you can do a live-usb boot, which should allow  you to burn the .dmg image to the dvd disc in the dvd burner :)
<thedude42> Valenza, they show up, but show as disabled?
<devinsba> can anyone tell me where the ubuntuone add machine button is?
<Valenza> yep
<ARandomNub> Question: Will uTorrent on Wine work BETTER than say.. Transmission Bittorrent Client?
<sebsebseb> michelle__: Redhat Enterprise Linux is for businesses and as maco mentioned earlier theres CentOS if your wanting to learn Redhat
<acicula> BETTER in what sense?
<thedude42> Valenza, look through dmesg
<ARandomNub> Will it... work? xD
<acicula> probably
<ARandomNub> I try to stick with what I'm familiar with;
<ARandomNub> and I've been using uTorrent for what seems like forever =p
<CT1> I have another machine, how do I burn a dmg file from ubuntu? Ideally I'd like ubuntu on the macbook single boot, but no luck so far.  at the very least I'd like os x on it.
<Typos_King> ARandomNub:    hardly doubt it, I've used it in win32, it's just an IE-UI based app, not really that great
<sebsebseb> ARandomNub: uTorrent works well in Wine, but better to use a native Linux torrents program :)
<Valenza> anything in particular I should be looking for?
<Valenza> a lot fo info here
<acicula> Valenza, disabled there does not mean the device doesnt work, its just not on, ie an ethenet card without a cable will say disabled
<thedude42> ARandomNub, transmission is really good
<ARandomNub> sebsebseb: I see, well that's fine because I can't even use any .exe's through wine, they all fail -_-
<acicula> ARandomNub, have a look at winehq
<ARandomNub> The file 'utorrent.exe' is not marked as executable.
<ARandomNub> =_=
<onetinsoldier> lol
<Typos_King> CT1:  I'd think the burning app in the live-boot will do the .dmg, isn't it just an image?
<thedude42> Valenza, in dmesg you'll see all thehardware gettinhg detected, so there may be something in there.... what does ifconfig show you?
<onetinsoldier> ARandomNub: chmod +x <file.exe>
<a3ist> jrib, I keep getting errors with different permutations of using xvkbd; they all result in "xvkbd: Mode_switch not available as a modifier; xvkbd: although ISO_Level3_Shift is used instead, AltGr may not work correctly"
<kbar> musturd,
<kbar> pm me
<CT1> Typos_King: some "mental" mac format.  I've converted it to an img with dmg2img.  Can I burn that (bootable)?
<Typos_King> CT1:   sure
<ARandomNub> onetinsoldier: Can I Pm you a second please? =D
<onetinsoldier> ARandomNub: ok, sure
<Valenza> ifconfig lo link encap: local loopback
<Valenza> a few other things then.... RX packets:184 errors:0
<greezmunkey> I just plugged in a logitech usb headset, sound and mic works, but very quiet. Is there a way to increase the volume? (I installed the pulseaudio tools, but have the sliders maxed) Am I out of luck?
<Valenza> thedude42: sorry but I'm using a different comp so I can't paste it
<samd> hi, i installed a package via "apt-get" and it ends the process with a segmentation fault (http://paste.ubuntu.com/436491/), is this a normal behavior?
<CT1> Typos_King: Does Brasero "see" img files?
<mant1s> "You must have OpenLDAP client commands installed before running these scripts" <--- anyone setup ldap and run into this message?
<mant1s> ubuntu 10.04
<Typos_King> CT1:   I think so, I use k3b, but I don't think that should be an issue, worse case scenario, you can always use 'dd'
<greezmunkey> samd: maybe that's why they call it the "bad" repository
<Typos_King> CT1:   'dd' uses whatever
<samd> greezmunkey: what you mean bad repo?
<greezmunkey> samd: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<samd> greezmunkey: oh i see, but it has happened to me with other packages too
<Typos_King> samd:     I think I've seen a couple of those, it may just be a .deb script deal, doesn't mean the installation didn't go through well
<greezmunkey> samd: what happens with: sudo apt-get update -?
<CT1> Typos_King: Far too complex for me.  I just wanted a working laptop. and before the hdd went all "free style percussion" on me I had both os x and ubuntu(mainly) working fine.  Now nothing : (
<Typos_King> CT1:   so, use Brassero to burn it then :)
<bollullera> hola!
<Typos_King> !es | bollullera
<ubottu> bollullera: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Scunizi> My machine has a functional sound card and audio is fine.  I've added an external usb audio adapter that is recognized and I can record from that input but I can't monitor that input through the speakers.. how do I make that happen? It's not muted.
<krabador> how can i remove something installed later a source compilation?
<samd> greezmunkey: it appears to go well, although it says something about duplicate sources.list entry, let me check on that
<CT1> Typos_King: I'll try it.  Thanks for your support.
<bollullera> ubottu, thanks ^.^
<samd> Typos_King: alright, should i just ignore it? or file a bug?
<greezmunkey> samd: yeah, maybe a bit of routine maintenance is needed...
<sebsebseb> !thanks | bollullera
<ubottu> bollullera: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<samd> greezmunkey: ight, its not throwing those duplicate messages anymore, thanks
<Typos_King> samd:  not a file bug, bear in mind that, apt-get is just a front-end to fetch the files .deb and then pass it over to dpkg for installation, now, the fetching went well, then dpkg went ahead and installed it, based on the 'script' inside the .deb file as instructed, now, ,the error may just be some minor issue at the end of the script, but the installation seem to have gone fine
<Valenza> thedude42: Found my wireless detection from dmesg. doesn't look like there are any errors. Does show me show right before displaying the info - /user/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action... which I find strange since I can't find that folder in the filesystem though I have it set to show hidden files
<samd> Typos_King: alright, ill just leave it alone, thanks
<freezway> how do i resize a lengend of a chart in oo.o impress
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<freezway> how do i resize a lengend of a chart in oo.o impress < not sure if anyone heard
<steven__> i know this has nothing with linux
<espenk> Hi all! I recompile the mpd packages to enable mpe encoding. Is there a way to make update-manager ignore this recompile as long as version numbering is identical?
<steven__> dose someone know a site to find a missing person
<espenk> mp3*
<ActionParsnip> !ot | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * Scunizi isn't aware of any site that can find missing people
<IdleOne> Scunizi: that is because they don't exist.
<freezway> how do i resize a lengend of a chart in oo.o impress < not sure if anyone heard
<Scunizi> IdleOne: the missing people or the sites ... :)
<freezway> wth is with the massive joining and leaving??!?!?!
<IdleOne> Scunizi: the site of course.
<Scunizi> netsplit?
<IdleOne> !netsplit | freezway
<ubottu> freezway: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Daekdroom> freezway, netsplit. sitback and relax.
<avsp> hi
<CT1> Typos_King: Are you back?
<bastid_raZor> steven__: whitepages.com
<bp0> how can i take a screenshot of the login screen?
<Typos_King> CT1:  yes
<Typos_King> arg... some connection :S
<WALoeIII> can anyone provide me with a 64-bit /usr/share/file/magic.mgc from jaunty, I don't have tools to get it out of a .deb at the moment
<ActionParsnip> bp0: digital camera if all else fails
<freezway> how do i resize a lengend of a chart in oo.o impress
<ActionParsnip> WALoeIII: i have the file but in lucid, sorry
<ActionParsnip> WALoeIII: unless you wanna try it
<Arthur___> is it possable to change the login window 10.04
<WALoeIII> ActionParsnip: it won't work thats for file 5.0 I need it for 4.26
<ActionParsnip> Arthur___: epidermis can do it
<ActionParsnip> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<CT1> Typos_King: Great.  So far so good.  Brasero didn't complain when I selected an img file (although to see it I had to select "all files" as "image files" didn't show it.  also, the "free space" changed after I selected it.  We'll see in 16min.  Thanks for the help :)
<lagenar> the envelope for chat and email disapeared from the notification area, how do I get it back?
<calibre> Can I sit in this channel to learn?
<Typos_King> Arthur___:    not sure on ubuntu, but in kde login, you can set up a different theme/skin from kde-look.org
<Valenza> Question.. what's 'super-user' mean in terminal?
<Cynthia> calibre: sure
<calibre> Cynthia, thanks
<Valenza> had something pop up saying "you should run this program as 'super-user'
<Arthur___> gnome
<Cynthia> let's see if ubottu has one for tis:
<Cynthia> !superuser
<Cynthia> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Typos_King> CT1:   hehe, it'll work, burning an image is just a simple 'raw writing'
<bastid_raZor> Valenza: prepend the command with sudo or for graphical applications use gksudo
<ActionParsnip> Arthur___: http://www.zimbio.com/Ubuntu+Linux/articles/3QDP9PPt1Ai/how+change+login+screen+background+Lucid+lynxy
<Arthur___> i dont want to change the picture i want to use a diffrent login screen.. loke back in the old days!
<Typos_King> CT1:  which is what 'dd' is great at, raw writing/reading, bypassing any filesystem or OS
<Valenza> got it to work.. figured that since I already entered in my sudo password... didn't need to type sudo anymore
<Typos_King> Arthur___:    that's right, that's what a theme/skin does :)
<Valenza> now if anyone can help me figure out why my lan and wlan are both disabled... please pm me :)
<ActionParsnip> Valenza: run: sudo lshw -C network    websearch for the product line for guides
<Fudge> hi is it simple to synch iphones ipods on ubuntu? any special programs need to be installed? thankyou for any advice
<Valenza> lol thats what I just did
<CT1> Typos_King: "simple" is relative.  I'll be sure to read up on dd some day, when I cross the line of being an end-user (that occasionally helps a family friend with their computer) to being a serious technician.  Again though, thankyou :)
<Typos_King> :)
<ActionParsnip> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ActionParsnip> or just ditch the iphone and get a better phone
<Valenza> which is why it said superuser.. both are disabled. and I can't find my nm-system-settings.conf file (search doesn't find it and terminal says /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf 'no such file')
<felon> umm
<fluvvell> IF my hardy 8.04.4 computer wont show the lts upgrade available in sources, is the only way to go to manually edit the sources.list file and upgrade that way?
<Mrpeepers310> hey for some reason my nvidia driver will not enable for graphics
<ActionParsnip> Valenza: i have files in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<Cynthia> fluvvell: sources.list would be the most straightforward alternative imo
<Mrpeepers310> it tells me this when i start the nvidia x server settings manager "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<ActionParsnip> Valenza: they store the connections in plain text
<Mrpeepers310> i did nvidia-xconfig and nothing happend
<krabador> i installed totem-xine, but i can only run totem gstreamer, i don't find totem-xine anywhere
<krabador> where is it?
<fluvvell> Cynthia, so just add in all the lucid sources and cope with all the dpkg issues as they arise ?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | fluvvell
<ubottu> fluvvell: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> fluvvell: uprading any other way is not advised or supported
<Valenza> does ect/networkmanager folder show up in your filesystem window?
<fluvvell> ActionParsnip, thanks for that but all the automatic upgrade options fail FAIL/
<Mrpeepers310> hey for some reason my nvidia driver will not enable for graphics. it tells me this when i start the nvidia x server settings manager "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." i did nvidia-xconfig and restarted x and nothing happend
<Valenza> I have mine set to show hidden files as well... and there is no folder
<fluvvell> thats why I'm asking.
<ActionParsnip> fluvvell: there are commands to kickoff the upgrade, or you can use the alternate iso
<edbian> Valenza, Only files starting with "." are hidden in linux
<Valenza> well then there is no folder :(
<fluvvell> ActionParsnip, the alternative iso might be my answer, good point I haven't tried that yet.
<Valenza> fyi.. this is off of a fresh install too....
<ActionParsnip> Valenza: try: cd /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<calibre> Does anyone know how to log the status box on xcha, i am using ubuntu.
<calibre> xchat*
<Valenza> no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Valenza: then try: cd /etc/NetworkManager/
<Valenza> same thing
<alanis313> Hoe can I get my wireless connection to work. For some reason it comes on and off
<Valenza> im in /etc/
<Cynthia> calibre: logging should be enabled for the status window when you enable general logging - it's going to be FreeNode-status.log or NETWORK-status.log
<ActionParsnip> Valenza: try lower case, thats how it is in my lucid install
<krabador> how can i run totem xine?
<Valenza> same thing im afraid
<CkhiKuzad> is it possible to convert my GNOME's language from english to japanese (hiragana if possible) for pure aesthetic reasons?
<alanis313> this is the output for dmesg http://www.pastebin.org/255960
<telliott> Anyone having problems installing inside Windows 7 via Wubi?  I'm trying to install the newest version
<Scunizi> My machine has a functional sound card and audio is fine.  I've added an external usb audio adapter that is recognized and I can record from that input but I can't monitor that input through the speakers.. how do I make that happen? It's not muted.
<calibre> Cynthia: I don't see the NETWORK-status.log.
<alanis313> Again my issue is with my wireless connection not working correctly
<edbian> telliott, Many people here don't respect wubi very much.  Most of the trouble-shooting help you're going to receive is "install the real way!"  Having said that, I have no experience with your issue.
<digifor> Why do some gnome icons show up in E17 on Ubuntu 10.04 and others are missing?
<Valenza> just pulled iwconfig..... and says lo - no wireless extentions.... etho no wiresless extention (which I figured) and wlan0 IEEE  802.11abg ESSID: off/any
<digifor> I installed as per this guy: http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/05/howto-install-e17-from-svnsource-on.html
<CT1> Typos_King: 3min for that img.  I'll keep you posted.  Hope it's not a ruined dvd+r dl.
<Valenza> and access point: Not-Associated
<Cynthia> calibre: try asking your question in #xchat :)
<alanis313> wow this looks like is something bad #Error 2 opening /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat#
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> alanis313:  when do you get that?
<rolsworth> does ubuntu have a problem with 5.1 sound? when i change the output to 5.1 it sounds really bad
<alanis313> Typos_King: don't klnow that was in my dmesg output http://www.pastebin.org/255960
<calibre> Cynthia: ok.
<CkhiKuzad> Ok, let me rephrase it: Is it possible to completely convert GNOME from english to japanese? so that Applications says "アプリケーション"
<Typos_King> alanis313:  well... sounds ...like you have the RT[ralink technology wireless chipset] 2860 module/driver installed and is looking for that directory, usually you'd create that and dump that .dat file over :), I used to use it myself for a MIMO card :)
<CT1> Typos_King: "Finalising"... moment of truth.
<Cynthia> CkhiKuzad: I don't think you have control over which characters are used in the Japanese locale; you're going to have katakana, hiragana and kanji
<X4me1eoH> how to change this file /etc/security/limits.conf?
<alanis313> Typos_King: well that driver was the default driver installed by the system, I have not touch any config files
<Cynthia> CkhiKuzad: (+) Applications (a-pu-ri-kei-shyon) might be written in katakana as such, but it's not guaranteed that everything else will be
<Typos_King> alanis313:  if your wireless adapter is not a Ralink based chipset one, check maybe in lspci, then you can just drop the driver/module
<trism> CkhiKuzad: System/Administration/Language Support, install the japanese language packs, log out, select 日本語 as the language when you log in
<CkhiKuzad> Cynthia, i use english. i just want to have my UI appear to  be in complete japanese
<piper69> i need help setting  up lirc , and i am having hard time get it to work
<CkhiKuzad> and trism, how would i install those language packs?
<Armada64> http://webbax.se/pics/hotgirl.jpg !!!!!
<Cynthia> "(trism) CkhiKuzad: System/Administration/Language Support"
<trism> CkhiKuzad: in System/Administration/Language Support, it walks you through it
<CkhiKuzad> ah, woot, thanks Cynthia and Trism
<gbear14275> I'm trying to learn how to setup a ubuntu based web server... has anyone come across any particularly great howto's?  (ubuntu based or other?)
<Flannel> gbear14275: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<la-mala> how to install skype on ubuntu 10.04
<Typos_King> CT1:    <banging drums>
<JackStoner> anyone knows how to edit the xfce4 menu??
<gbear14275> thanks Flannel
<JackStoner> la-mala, go to skype.com and download it from there
<efic> how do I remove the USA default keyboard layout from 10.04?
<alanis313> Typos_King:  Network controller: RaLink RT2800 802.11n PCI
<JackStoner> la-mala, get the .deb file
<Typos_King> alanis313:  ahh, then you need it :), I do have the .dat and stuff files with me btw
<voed> is there a specific channel, to talk about wubi-related errors ?
<Valenza> ooo... i  think i made a stepping stone. I typed in nm-tool. says nm-tool is currently not installed you can install it by typing sudo apt-get install network-manager... only thing is 1. where can I get this if i don't have internet through ubuntu... 2. why isn't my fresh install installing something that should be standard?
<Typos_King> alanis313:  I don't think is that necessary, but as I said, I do have the .dat file for that matter
<edbian> Valenza, Is the only reason you don't have internet because of the network manager isn't working?
<Typos_King> voed:    I don't think there's a wubi channel, you can try here :|
<CT1> Typos_King: 'Tworks mate. 'tworks a treat!  THANYOU :)  Now, hopefully I can get ubuntu working again.  Thanks for your time and help!
<alanis313> Typos_King; ok I'm doing a system update now so lets see if that will fix the issue if not then I guess I will have to try something else
<Valenza> I don't know why my internet isn't working off a fresh install.. but it seems every solution that I find on the internet.. tells me that I don't have the files/folders
<CkhiKuzad> Ok, new question. is there a Google Toolbar out there that will work on Ubuntu?
<edbian> Valenza, what shows up in sudo ifconfig -a  ?
<voed> No matter, how much I try, the Wubi installation program always gives me this error >> OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'C:\\ubuntu\\install\\ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso' , how to recrify this, and move ahead ?
<alanis313> Typos_King:  ok I'm doing a system update now so lets see if that will fix the issue if not then I guess I will have to try something else
<krabador> where are synaptic packages?
<JackStoner> krabador, what do u mean??
<edbian> Valenza, Do you see your eth0 or something?  Are you using wired or wireless internet?
<greezmunkey> Scunizi: You still here?
<edbian> krabador, On servers/mirrors on the internet?
<krabador> JackStoner, in what folder synaptic download packages before installation
<Valenza> Im trying to connect via wireles.. ethernet is a few rooms away
<Valenza> im seeing details for wlan
<piper69> i need help setting  up lirc , and i am having hard time get it to work
<JackStoner> you mean the .deb files??
<Cynthia> krabador: /var/cache/apt/archives
<edbian> Valenza, Do you have wlan0 in the output of sudo ifconfig -a  ?
<krabador> Cynthia, thanx
<CT1> Typos_King: Goodnight (or day?) to you.  I'm off to bring this macbuntu back from the dead.
<Typos_King> hehe
<Valenza> yes... I have wlan0 - and a bunch of details
<RickyWh> http://www.break.com/pranks/dog-laser-prank.html
<RickyWh> hahaha
<edbian> Valenza, Use "ip addr"  does wlan0 have an ip address?  It should say "inet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"  do you see that?
<JackStoner> how do i change the WM from thunar to nautilus????
<freezway> how do you resize a legend for a chart in oo.o impress
<Valenza> nope.. no ip
<edbian> Valenza, It is good that you have a wlan0 that means ubuntu recognized your wifi and found a driver for it.  Now it's just a matter of getting it connected to a wireless network.
<CkhiKuzad> god i have tons of things i want to do, that i just thought of. is it possible to make a launcher for in the panel that will apt-get whatever is in your copy/paste? like have it run in the terminal when you press it and its 'sudo apt-get install [whatever is used here to signal clipboard]
<efic> sorry to ask this question again but how do I remove the USA default keyboard layout from 10.04?
<edbian> Valenza, Can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces  file?
<edbian> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Valenza> eeek... not really.... since im using a diffrent comp
<Valenza> I'll see what I can do though....
<smealio> Anyone have an ATI 10.04 solution?
<edbian> Valenza, No worries.  Can you see the file?  What entires are there?  You can PM me if it's a lot.
<edbian> smealio, What card are you using?
<linuxmonster> smealio,  what is the issue your having with your Ati card.
<JackStoner> !keymap
<smealio> linuxmonster, super lag
<edbian> Valenza, Here is what mine looks like: http://pastebin.com/hduHpx4N
<smealio> edbian, XL800
<linuxmonster> smealio,  did you install the ati catylst centre through synaptic. as I have no issues with my 4890 in it
<edbian> smealio, Search it in synaptic
<smealio> right on
<smealio> i'll look her up
<smealio> thx
<edbian> yep
<CkhiKuzad> is it possible to make a launcher for in the panel that will apt-get whatever is in your copy/paste? like have it run in the terminal when you press it and its 'sudo apt-get install [whatever is used here to signal clipboard]
<linuxmonster> I belive that you can also if you swallow the agreement use the official drivers from ATi themselves
<JackStoner> efic, i think you can go to menu> settings > keyboard
<linuxmonster> smealio,  http://ati.amd.com if you can agree to their licence of course some refuse to of course
<CkhiKuzad> ok, rephrasing time. what would i use to signal that the contents of the clipboard should be used in the current place?
<linuxmonster> smealio,  But myself I just used the one packaged by ubuntu its in synaptic package manager
<Squarism> how do i write a /bin/sh function that takes a file and does a sed replace on it?
<onetinsoldier> Squarism: hi. you know what the bash 'shebang' is?
<Squarism> onetinsoldier: #!/bin/sh ?
<Squarism> or #!/bin/bash
<greezmunkey> Hmm, I've looked all over. What do I do to determine which of two video drivers are in use?
<onetinsoldier> Squarism: either one will work
<Squarism> onetinsoldier: But how do i write that function?
<onetinsoldier> hang on a moment
<ARandomNub> Gotta love gfire =D <3
<yaaang> help, anyone know why 'apt-get install maven2' tries to pull in dozens of gcj packages when i already have openjdk?
<smealio> linuxmonster, synaptic showing already installed
<BlAck6j73> greezmunkey:  how about your Xorg.log file?
<onetinsoldier> Squarism: now you just put in the sed command
<mataks> help please newbie here.. where can i find the add/remove program in ubuntu. if ever i like to remove program that are installed like in windows
<smealio> mataks, synaptic
<JackStoner> !synaptic package manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onetinsoldier> Squarism: you know what you want for your sed command?
<Squarism> in my script i want a function
<onetinsoldier> oh....
<smealio> system, admin, synaptic package manager
<mataks> smealio,  ok thanks
<linuxmonster> smealio,  then in applications>other you should see it listed and can change settings for your card there
<JackStoner> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<onetinsoldier> Squarism: we shold join #bash
<onetinsoldier> Squarism: we should* join #bash
<JackStoner> !synaptic | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: please see above
<purpley> Hey guys can someone help me out with this, im lagging while watching a 720p video when my cpu ang gpu could support 1080p, I have a quad core cpu 2.66ghz and a nvidia 9600 GTX+ I dont get it
<purpley> Is that not enough to support HD?
<ARandomNub> purpley: I had the same problem until I updated my GPU drivers.
<linuxmonster> purpley,  its enough but have you installed the nvidia drivers
<ARandomNub> System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<purpley> Actually that makes sense, I never activated the drivers
<purpley> Sorry was being stupid again :)
<ARandomNub> :)
<greezmunkey> BlAck6j73: THat's just it, there wasn't one, so I generated one. I have an embedded ati XL rage 128. The autogenerated xorg.conf claims that the mach64 driver is in use, but I can't definitivly proove that. I've looked through dmesg, and what not, but nothing specific regarding what driver is in use.
<ARandomNub> Good luck, purpley. =D
<IMTheNachoMan> hi. i am installing ubuntu in a VM on OS X to set up a web server with apache, php, PostgreSQL and django. i dont need X stuff, and I'm using VM so I can have multiple snapshots. should I use normal or server edition of ubuntu?
<Cynthia> greezmunkey: you should be looking in /var/log/Xorg* too for that
<linuxmonster> server edition
<Cynthia> +1 server edition
<greezmunkey> Cynthia: there's a good idea, didn't think of that, thanks!
<acerimmer> +2 server
<purpley> Wait before I reboot, does my monitor have to have that stupid full 1080p sticker on it for it to display true 1080p or is that just a marketing scheme?
<BlAck6j73> greezmunkey: I was talking about the log file not the conf file!
<Cynthia> purpley: stickers do naught
<habanany> hello guys, I trying to recover grub using ubuntu live in a dual boot windows7 and lucid , but I'm stoked in this step  << Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system >> without knowing what to do .   !!help please!!
<linuxmonster> IMTheNachoMan,  the server edition in 9.10 atleast does have an option called LAMP server which is apache 2.2, MySQl, PHP and ubuntu of course
<greezmunkey> BlAck6j73: so you were, my bad :) checking now thank you too!
<purpley> Cynthia, But what im thinking is, would 1080p work in 1600x1200 resolution?
<ARandomNub> purpley: yes
<smealio> linuxmonster, no luck, but i turned off visual effects and it's a little better? it's not completely lag free but it'll work.
<Cynthia> purpley: yeah, it'll just be a biiiiit blurry
<wooboy> Hi! can someone tell me how to connect my pc on another guy's connection cable connection to have internet?
<smealio> it was only set at normal
<wooboy> do i have to use a hub?
<Izinucs> linuxmonster: IMTheNachoMan have you tried "sudo tasksel"  LAMP should be in there as an option
<Cynthia> software resizing and/or non-native LCD resolution
<purpley> Cynthia, Why exactly?
<BlAck6j73> greezmunkey: the log file should tell you what module xorg had loaded
<ARandomNub> ^^
<Cynthia> purpley: (+) It won't matter for most purposes
<ARandomNub> Here's  question;
<purpley> Alright, ill be watching from 10 or so feet away so I shouldnt see it
<ARandomNub> I'm running 1920x1200 atm, but some reason, I think it's a tiny bit blurry...
<ARandomNub> Could be my eyes though.
<Cynthia> I mean, I can watch 720p on this 1440x900 monitor just fine, and 480p (SD) as well, they just appear a tiny bit blurry and quite blurry, respectively.
<habanany> what should I do after this ? nano /etc/default/grub
<Cynthia> ARandomNub: Auto-adjustment on the monitor.
<Cynthia> Your pixels might be shifted by half or a quarter.
<ARandomNub> Cynthia: I'm not sure this monitor has Auto-Adjustment.
<habanany> arand can u help me ?
<habanany> need help with grub
<iflema> habanany crtl + o to save ya changes and ctrl + x to close
<greezmunkey> BlAck6j73: Cynthia check this out! MACH64(0): Direct rendering disabled - been looking for the source of choppy flash video, me thinks this is it.
<purpley> I love the ubuntu channel when its late :) it isnt so fast paced
<linuxmonster> what is it your trying to do habanany ?
<habanany> thanks iflema
<Cynthia> habanany: You'll need to edit the file according to the rules of grub's configuration file. There are some #Comments in the file to assist you with that. In another Terminal running alongside the one you're editing /etc/default/grub in, run 'man grub' and scroll down to the CONFIGURATION section
<habanany> linuxmonster, I'm tryingto recover grub
<Cynthia> All of those will be good information.
<IMTheNachoMan> Izinucs: ???
<acerimmer> ashamed to ask but must know: what is the difference btw the ubuntu desktop cdrom and the ubuntu desktop dvd other than the size?
<Cynthia> greezmunkey: Indeed that would be it
<habanany> I installed windows after ubuntu and I messed up grub
<albethiko> hola
<Cynthia> acerimmer: More language packs and software packages.
<greezmunkey> Cynthia: back in a bit restarting X
<ARandomNub> Sup acerimmer :)
<acerimmer> !es|albethiko
<ubottu> albethiko: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<albethiko> alguno que hable español
<_2> what's a good way to find out where grub is looking for it's files ?   i mean... i have too many disks to keep up with and i don't even know what os installed grub to /dev/hdb
<acerimmer> Cynthia: thank u
<acerimmer> ARandomNub: yo!
<albethiko> hello
<IMTheNachoMan> Izinucs: but i want postgresql
<albethiko> how many speaking english
<Cynthia> En #ubuntu-es se habla español, albethiko - vea el mensaje de ubottu
<acerimmer> ARandomNub: private?
<ARandomNub> Cynthia: Do you think my Acer monitor software (Which is used to change colours, brightness, sharpness, contrast etc) will work under WIne?
<Cynthia> (In that channel Spanish is spoken, see ubottu's message)
<albethiko> alguien habla< español
<Cynthia> ARandomNub: I doubt it. That application needs driver support, and non-Windows drivers are installed. :(
<Izinucs> IMTheNachoMan: ah.. sorry.. I came in late.. then you'll have to install each component individually
<IMTheNachoMan> Izinucs: thats fine, but should i install ubuntu normal or server?
<linuxmonster> habanany, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<_2> i'll repete one time incase someone actually knows.
<_2> what's a good way to find out where grub is looking for it's files ?   i mean... i have too many disks to keep up with and i don't even know what os installed grub to /dev/hdb
<edbian> IMTheNachoMan, ubuntu server has no gui at all.  It's entirely cli
<ARandomNub> Cynthia: Well, see, that sucks simple because I can't get the same sharpness using the monitor's controls than I can with the software; but I'll live.
<onetinsoldier> !displaycalibrator.app
<IMTheNachoMan> edbian: which should be good for me since i dont need x, right?
<onetinsoldier> !info displaycalibrator.app
<ubottu> displaycalibrator.app (source: displaycalibrator.app): Gamma calibration for GNUstep. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-5build2 (lucid), package size 55 kB, installed size 344 kB
<IMTheNachoMan> _2: isn't it /etc/grub.conf ??
<Izinucs> IMTheNachoMan: If this is for yourself and you're going to have a desktop installed as well.. then ubuntu normal and add the bits you want.. if this is a business production machine server without a gui
<linuxmonster> IMTheNachoMan,  its not only CLI only its damn fast and very efficent with memory and resources to boot
<_2> IMTheNachoMan sure but which disk/os ?
<Loshki> _2: grub1 had the find command. In grub2, dunno....
<IMTheNachoMan> _2: whatever disk you have /etc mounted on
<BlAck6j73> _2    :     not sure if ts is what you mean     but all grubs files are in  /boot/grub/
<Cynthia> _2: I think it'll be /boot/grub/grub.cfg. You'll need to know which partition /boot is on.
<_2> IMTheNachoMan heh  right  :)
<IMTheNachoMan> linuxmonster: well its just for learning sql, so i'll use server edition
<kr3w> is there a better file manager than the one included in xubuntu by default? something like the one in regular GNOME was nice.
<linuxmonster> LAMP server is the ticket for you IMTheNachoMan
<Cynthia> _2 (+) If you have a / partition, it'll be in PARTITION/boot/grub, otherwise it'll be in PARTITION/grub. Important distinction.
<IMTheNachoMan> linuxmonster: i dont want mysql, i want postgresql
<Izinucs> BlAck6j73: not true.. that was true with grub 1 but grub2 has files that are auto generated in /boot/grub and the rest of the editable files are in /etc/grub I think
<alanis313> Can anyone help me fix my wireless connection issue?
<_2> Cynthia and which disk too
<masterslakk> kr3w, you talking abotu nautilus
<masterslakk> yah it was nice, kr3w
<Cynthia> _2: I can't help you much with that, seeing as I don't have your disks :)
<kr3w> will it work with xubuntu?
<BlAck6j73> Izinucs: ok
<Cynthia> however, plug them in and see which partition has a grub/grub.cfg or whatever
<_2> Loshki how would one use the find command in the grub shell...   there are several os's with several grubs installed   ;/
<kr3w> the file manager in regular xubuntu, i can't see my other mounted HD's
<IMTheNachoMan> thanks guys...
<kr3w> it's very irritating to always goto media and access them
<Cynthia> _2: use  root hd(number,number)  first, I think
<kr3w> unless there is a way to add in sidebar?
<_2> Loshki wont find see "even" the wrong config file
<mzawieska> hello
<onetinsoldier> kr3w: nautilus will work in xubuntu. but it will install a pretty good number of gnome packages i bet
<kr3w> bah :|
<mzawieska> I have question I have external drive but its not recognizable when I plug in it
<_2> Cynthia your answer sparked an idea.   i'll edit each config with different lines and the one that shows up is the one it's using         thanks.
<kr3w> i might just move back to regular GNOME
<purpley> Im back
<linuxmonster> Boot with a live cd that has grub. Issue this:as root
<Loshki> _2: in grub1, you could type find /boot/grub/stage1 and it would search all disks it knew about for bootable stage1 files. In grub2, no idea...
<linuxmonster> grub (enter)
<linuxmonster> root (hd0,?) (? being where your controlling distro is)
<linuxmonster> setup (hd0)
<Cynthia> Ah that could be good _2
<FloodBot1> linuxmonster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thedude42> mzawieska, technically that's not a question
<RudyValencia> Is it possible to move a program not launched in screen into a screen session?
<onetinsoldier> kr3w: lol. there are other file managers you can install! but, they might not be as nice as nautilus
<alanis313> How can I fix my wireless connection issue?
<test34> RudyValencia, I hope it is ;)
<kr3w> well it's the file manager, the window manager and the REALLY ugly window buttons that are bothering me right now
<thedude42> RudyValencia, since screen is a collection of terminals, you would have to be able to change the controlling terminal of the program on the fly
<_2> Loshki and it will find 6,  or stop at the first one...  and it will probably be the wrong one.
<purpley> Ok the 720p video is playing a bit better but its not smooth theres tiny skips
<kr3w> and icons, like geez. my cell phone has better icons
<BlAck6j73> mzawieska:  have a look under the    "places"   menu
<Loshki> _2: it will list them all. Then you get to choose one :-)
<kr3w> once i can get those issues sorted, i will be a happy camper
<_2> :)
<onetinsoldier> kr3w: roger that. good luck :)
<kr3w> good luck indeed. i've only used linux for like a month
<thedude42> RudyValencia, i'm in no way an expert on the matter, but my understanding is that both the program and the shell executing in screen would need to support that capability
<_2> Loshki i'll give it a wherl.   i'll edit the config files first and put uuids in them.
<purpley> Ok the 720p video is playing a bit better but its not smooth theres tiny skips
<_2> then i'll know which it is actually using.
<linuxmonster> purpley,  what other things are you doing while watching the video?
<mzawieska> http://tinypic.com/r/15qrsyt/6
<mzawieska> this is the error I am gettin
<mzawieska> see the partition
<mzawieska> it says empty
<Izinucs> RudyValencia: probably not.. however if you're ssh'd into a machine and started a program, you could ssh in again and start screen or access a different tty while ssh'd in and then initiate screen
<LUCIDementia> I need to reformat my computer but I burned the iso onto my last CD improperly (it shows as an ISO on the disc) Is there a way to still use this or reinstall ubuntu without a disc?
<IMTheNachoMan> wish me luck, of to install ubuntu 10.04 lts server 64 bit
<Loshki> RudyValencia: there's no way to move an already started session to a new tty that I know of...
<onetinsoldier> <IMTheNachoMan: good luck!
<BlAck6j73> mzawieska:  it seems that the drive is not partitioned       is this correct?
<mzawieska> do u guys have any ideas how can i fix it
<linuxmonster> IMTheNachoMan,  there a reason you need 64 bit?
<mzawieska> yess black6j
<IMTheNachoMan> no
<IMTheNachoMan> but im on an imac 64 bit
<voed> Whenever i try to install Wubi, it always gives me OSError 13 Permission Denied error, even when, i've Unblocked that file, and Run it as administrator, and does always asks for downloading the iso even if it's already downloaded, If i mount the downloaded ISO image, and try to run wubi.exe, it says "Can't unpack wubi.exe - Internal Error" , how to rectify these errors, and complete the wubi setup successfully ?
<kr3w> i do have another question, is there a gnomeDO type program for xubuntu?
<mzawieska> i can not seee what is in the drive
<linuxmonster> IMTheNachoMan,  my personal server runs on a quad-core phenom but I still use 32bit os I have no need for a 64bit os
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: I have narrowed down my problem but well lucid blows, opps i mean it never saves any changes you make in the system :/ it is with the compizconfig-settings-manager
<Loshki> LUCIDementia: nope, no way to use that disk as it won't be bootable. You might be able to do a cd-less install (see http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/, the 'frugal install' option)
<IMTheNachoMan> linuxmonster: crap. now i gotta dl 32 bit one..k. thanks
<IMTheNachoMan> i'll use 32 bit
<BlAck6j73> mzawieska: is it a brand new drive?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: what do you mean it doesn't save you changes? what changes?
<linuxmonster> well no you can use 64bit just I dont see the point unless you have like 8 gigs of ram
<LUCIDementia> Loshki: Thanks. I'll give that a try
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: you mean in the compizconfig-settings-manager none of your changes get saved?
<thedude42> !wubi|thedude42
<ubottu> thedude42, please see my private message
<purpley> linuxmonster, downloading a file but this shouldnt happen the whole purpose of a quad core is for multitasking like this
<purpley> Although I think its just youtube, A 1080i video on my computer just played
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: when it is set to no effects is when i lose all my gnome-panel and window controls... under normal is when it resumes the controls etc... but if i set it to normal it does not keep the settings on reboot
<kr3w> nice i can use gigolo instead of nautilus, does the same thing!
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: Yes they dont save nor does the UFW enable and hmmm there is more that does not
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: weird. have you looked here? --> System --> Preferences --> Appearance --> Visual Effect tab
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: if you go there.. what's it set to?
<linuxmonster> ya know onetinsoldier  I wonder if that actually even works. i have to reset my desktop visual effects month or so when i reboot lol
<purpley> A video is asking for Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source what can play this? Firefox cant find anything
<Docteh> try vlc?
<CkhiKuzad> Thanks, people who helped me to get the japanese language pack installed on my computer. they worked Epicly
<dominicdinada> well that is strange lol it was set to none but the direct compizsettings applet i had the screen set to normal.. i changed it to normal ( can i remove that other crappy applet then ? )
<onetinsoldier> linuxmonster: roger.. is this dominicdinada?
<dominicdinada> no we are not the same person onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger
<snowniak> can somebody say my name just so I can test the highlight?
<CkhiKuzad> D: i cant get this to stop going in hiragana mode, though. but i can deal with it.
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: it is just a buggy lucid in their rush to push it out the door on time
<edbian> snowniak,
<snowniak> thx
<Sedated> snowniak, no.
<snowniak> : p
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger, hehe. i have to go... at least for a bit. i'll be back before long, i hope
<linuxmonster> oh crap I hope our ubunto loco meeting is not tonight I just saw the time lol
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: What is the cpufan package again apparently something i removed killed it :(
<Dr_Willis> purpley:  a video file is asking? or what excactly? Vlc and mplayer can play most things.
 * linuxmonster loves Mplayer
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: fancontrol
<dominicdinada> indeed
<linuxmonster> onetinsoldier,  if only fancontrol worked for videocards when I game boy does my GPU's fan get loud lol
<dominicdinada> does it actually allow playing of universal formats linuxmonster
<dominicdinada> linuxmonster: totem used to rock now it is a worthless POS
<Dr_Willis> ive neer had much luck with totem. I normally always install vnc and mplayer first thing.
<ARandomNub> I guess that's why I prefer Liquid Cooling over Fans, linuxmonster.  :P
<onetinsoldier> linuxmonster: i hear you. i wish i had fan control for mine :)
<onetinsoldier> linuxmonster: i do in ms windows
<dominicdinada> Dr_Willis: I am not happy with VLC*
<linuxmonster> dominicdinada,  I play most content in Mplayer without issue. I used to use Xine getting around the DRM on DVD's is always an issue though
<onetinsoldier> gotta go for a bit. bbl
<Dr_Willis> dominicdinada:  ive rarely had issues with vlc. I use it 99% of the time these days
<ARandomNub> dominicdinada: I use VLC in both Ubuntu and Windows; I have no problems on either o/s =)
<linuxmonster> Next box I build I am going to try a XMBC build see how it fairs with content
<moes> Lucid 10.04..grub2 1.98 what file do I use to comment or uncomment kernels from the display screen
<a94060> vlc is pretty good imo too
<Dr_Willis> XBMC is nice - but overkill for my needs most of the time.
<Dr_Willis> i forget what player xbmc is using in the background. mplayer proberlly
<dominicdinada> Dr_Willis: linuxmonster I dont prefer VLC but totem even following restricted formats howto still does not play anything EVERY time i load a video in it it always wants a plugin
<linuxmonster> MythBuntu is also nice if you use a TV tuner card
<ef-> I run Karmic in English and want to keep it that way in all possible ways, still I need the locale files for different language in order for setlocale () in PHP to work
<ef-> How can I install this in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> dominicdinada:  totam has always had that 'trying to be smart but failing'  with codecs and stuff..  Ive not had it nag me lately.. but i rarely use it.
<ef-> It's the not-affect-rest-of-system part I'm concerned of
<dominicdinada> and when i say anything i have avi,mp4,flv,wmv, you name it i must have tried a video in every format its worthless
<nickaugust> help!  :)  hey guys i just pulled my hardrive out of my macbook pro and put in a blank cosair SSD then ran the live CD to try to install unbuntu... unfortunatly both gparted and the installer do not detect any hard drives.. any ideas?
<musturd> I just wrote an awesome shell script that optimizes searching for latin words in an awesome dictionary that recognizes endings of words. Anyone interested?
<dominicdinada> Dr_Willis: I beg to differ in Karmic i had to add the codecs and then it played everything with out a problem for me
<dominicdinada> musturd: have a cookie buddy
<Dr_Willis> dominicdinada:  even then i would have it ask a few times.. of course I normally  had allready installed the other players. so i dont pay much attention to totem any more
<ARandomNub> Must go, all. Thanks @ everyone who helped. =)
<coz_> hey guys... ok  you know this has been happening for the past 3 years...during beta  web cams work really well...after release nothing!!
<ARandomNub> Have fun!
<linuxmonster> what are those plugins something-blah-bad adds a bunch of ones that allow most encrypted dvd's to play
<musturd> dominicdinada: heh it's useful for latin students, I want to share with the world
<LUCIDementia> I'm trying to do a frugal install (boot ubuntu without a disc) but having some troubles. Anyone here familiar with this process?
<Izinucs> linuxmonster: they are accessable in the medibuntu repo's
<Dr_Willis> Now a days i got a 'first time run script' that installs most all the codec and other packages by hand. So i proberly woulodent see totem even ask  these days. since i got the stuff installed allready.
<Dr_Willis> LUCIDementia:  trying to boot what exactly? the iso file? a flash drive?
<purpley> Whats the highest definition DVI can play?
<dominicdinada> Dr_Willis: See i have so much  video audio etc i got from school/alum or what not that i got over a TB of various videos and well never had an issue before :(
<purpley> Thats watchable and smooth
<linuxmonster> purpley as big as your screen and card support
<LUCIDementia>  UNetbootin,  Universal Netboot Installer . Supposedly can make a bootable installer on the harddrive, but when I try to open the file it asks what application I want to use to open it
<purpley> linuxmonster, Then whats the difference between HDMI and DVI besides HDMI carrying audio?
<Dr_Willis> dominicdinada:  one reason i stick with vlc - i never have issues.. i got tons of videos also. some are a bit obscure. I have had totem not like a lot of them. (not tried them all in 10.04's totem however) Then again Theres other features I like in vlc that are not in totem.
<LUCIDementia> which baffles me since I thought it's supposed to be installing something
<linuxmonster> purpley,  DVI and HDMI are the exact same just HDMI also can carry audio DVi cant
<valbaca> LUCID it needs dependicies
<purpley> Oh wow
<valbaca> try apt-get install unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> LUCIDementia:   that makes a specialized 'live cd' type install to the hard drive. it will not be the same as a normal install. You wont be able to save changes.
<linuxmonster> purpley,  both are digital signal just HDMI also carrys Surround audio aswell is all
<dominicdinada> Dr_Willis: sigh i know... and Lucid for me has not correctly ever saved associations of files...
<dominicdinada> I might check into going back to karmic....
<LUCIDementia> no one can seem to get my wireless to work so I was told to reformat my harddrive. I'm trying to do that but I don't have any more CDs, so I was sent this link. Is that not what it does?
<Dr_Willis> LUCIDementia:  I always make bootable flash drive media to install from. I never burn cd's any more
<valbaca> unetbootin needs pzip-full
<linuxmonster> I hate to say it but only my Laptop runs Lucid at present I rolled all the others back to Karmic as I also run Folding@home and the smp client wont run in Lucid due to library linking
<dominicdinada> LUCIDementia: how would formatting your hard drive help your wireless problem if you didnt install or configure the drivers to begin with
<Izinucs> LUCIDementia: reformat your harddrive to get wireless working... don't think so.  that's not going to fix the problem.
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> can someone explain what ubuntu enterprise cloud is/is used for?
<dominicdinada> linuxmonster: how can i roll it back without losing all my settings/data?
<moes> Lucid 10.04..grub2 1.98 what file do I use to comment or uncomment kernels from the display screen
<ef-> well this is great heh ;-)
<LUCIDementia> dominicdinada: I tried everything I could find that sounded close to my problem. When nothing worked and #ubuntu couldn't help they said it could be because I screwed something up along the way. I don't know enough to undo this damage so I'm trying to start over
<valbaca> hawaiian: what do you already know about clouds?
<linuxmonster> dominicdinada,  I never deleted 9.10 so I just removed Lucid and removed the entrys in grub that pointed to lucid
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> basically keeping your data and applications on the web
<ef-> if anyone has problems with locales, look at /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local, add / remove
<ef-> and run dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ef-> happiness and wellness
<ef-> allover.
<FloodBot1> ef-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> nothing technical really :| should probably learn more someday
<Dr_Willis> moes:  i t6end to uninstall the kernels i dont need. i alwyas leave like 2 installed however for backups.
<dominicdinada> if you have a usb thumb drive or external drive u could make a live(usb) provided your bios supports usb boot
<ef-> :-)
<valbaca> it's basically a way for sysadmins to setup a cloud
<purpley> Hey vlc doesnt support MMS
<dominicdinada> linuxmonster: ahhh i guess i will have to prep this to be wiped :)
<Dr_Willis> purpley:  give a url to a MMS stream and lets see.. I belive ive used it to play mms:// type urls befor
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> i'll play around with it in a vm sometime
<linuxmonster> Can also checkou Ubuntuone its a personal cloud thats free for 2 gigs of space I belive it's 2gigs
<valbaca> sounds like a fun project :)
<purpley> Dr_Willis, mms://a1558.l1856921557.c18569.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1558/18569/v0001/reflector:21557 | Its a NASA stream
<dominicdinada> linuxmonster: i have a fileserver with way more than enuff space...
<afterdark> valbaca, or anyone, what exactly is a cloud? is it like a load balancing cluster?
<LUCIDementia> I don't have a external drive other than a 320GB external harddrive. So there isn't a way to boot from the harddrive?
<Dr_Willis> purpley:  I know ive waatched Nasa stuff in totem, and mplayer (I think) and vlc. :) im always watching the shuttle launches.
<afterdark> is it like what openMOSIX was trying to become?
<linuxmonster> I watch Baseball in Mozilla lol
<purpley> Dr_Willis, I think it might be that im running 64 bit you think thats the problem?
<valbaca> wikipedia can say more that i ever can :)
<valbaca> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_computing
<purpley> Also glad someone else loves nasa
<Dr_Willis> purpley:  on 64bit here.
<purpley> Dr_Willis, What are you using to run it?
 * bollullera tiene sueño
<Dr_Willis> purpley:  I know ive used totem at the nasa web sites befor.
<bollullera> ZzZ g-night!
<Dr_Willis> purpley:  that stream seems to be having some isues however. 'connection refused' in the terminal
<valbaca> I always think of it as a way for companies to stop having in-house server farms and moving everything away from "applications/programs" to things like "google docs"
<linuxmonster> I used to have a NASA theme for firefoxbut seem to have lost it when I updated firefox
<purpley> Thats what im using
<dominicdinada> nom nom dam dumping a GIG off this laptop :O
<douglas> my onboard wireless sometimes does not work
<linuxmonster> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4908/
<linuxmonster> ^ if you like NASA
<Dr_Willis> purpley:  the nasatv works -> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html?param=public
<Dr_Willis> purpley:  and i can open it fullscreen in vlc. and its a mms: stream
<douglas> and the way i get it working is by plugging in a usb intena then after a few minuts of plugging it in and out , the onboard modem works
<douglas> it so wierd can someone help  me
<purpley> Dr_Willis, I cant pick vlc because i have to search for it, where is it located on the machine?
<Dr_Willis> use the command 'which vlc'
<valbaca> douglas: any info on your card?
<Dr_Willis> purpley:  i got vlc setup as my default player in firefox - there muse be some vlc plugin pakcage i used
<PlasmaSheep_> I have committed a great folly: I upgraded to 10.04. Now my bt keyboard+mouse, which are paired with a dongle, do not work. They work until the purple splash screen that says "ubuntu" on it. Then they lose connection to the dongle.
<purpley> Dr_Willis, Oh I fixed it, had to install a dev libary
<Kentrel> I'm on a UK keyboard and when I want a double quote I get a " - but for writing php code I need a ” - how do i switch this?
<Dr_Willis> purpley:  or try the command ->  vlc mms://s1swmod021.bcst.cdn.s1s.yimg.com/nqsenc003_d?StreamID=107044091&pl_auth=17b46b7a6a836f46715ee0b82a5758f2&ht=120&pl_b=00CEBE2D6A47E540D978CCA3E94BF4971B&CG_ID=1369080&Segment=149773
<douglas> let me see....
<Guest48736> hi, how do I tell bash not to show the entire path in the command line?
<PlasmaSheep_> this is not a usb port problem, a port which definitely provides energy does not allow the dongle to be paired.
<valbaca> guest: pwd
<Dr_Willis> Guest48736:  check out the 'bash prompt howto' for prompt tweaking OF the pompt.
<valbaca> or do you mean to the left of "$"
<Chakan> I have a installation problem with Ubuntu.  Can someone help me please?
<purpley> Dr_Willis, Now when I try to change the plugin from manage content plug-ins in firefox i change it to vlc but then I click away and it goes back to the default?
<PlasmaSheep_> I have committed a great folly: I upgraded to 10.04. Now my bt keyboard+mouse, which are paired with a dongle, do not work. They work until the purple splash screen that says "ubuntu" on it. Then they lose connection to the dongle.
<edbian> Chakan, What's the problem?
<douglas> broadcomb43 wireless
<Dr_Willis> purpley:  no idea. Ive never needed to change it. vlc was in my list to begin with and its the default media player embedede also.
<Dr_Willis> bye all work time
<LUCIDementia> when my computer comes back from Suspend, it sounds like everything starts running just fine but the screen stays black
<valbaca> plasma: re-syncing does nothing?
<douglas> broadcomb 43 wireless
<PlasmaSheep_> valbaca, they cannot establish a connection
<douglas> broadcomb 43 wireless
<linuxmonster> douglas,  did you install the B43 driver
<Chakan> I burn it to a DVD and when I go to reboot it won't boot.  My computer also sees the DVD as blank when it is not.  I put it in my other computer and it sees it just fine.  My computer boots from windows recovery disk fine, but won't boot from my DVD.  All CDs and DVDs work but Ubuntu CDs it will see an empty disk...
<ubuntu> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<douglas> yes
<PlasmaSheep_> I am currently typing using a ps/2 keyboard valbaca
<douglas> but it dosent work like 1/6 th of the times
<douglas> it works most of the time
<douglas> im using it now but sometimes, it does not
<douglas> and   i needed it today and i couldnt get it to work
<linuxmonster> weired I have that on one of my laptops using a very old Linksys wireless B pcmcia card and it never shuts off
<Posiedon_99> problem with pidgin
<valbaca> plasma: lemme search...
<LUCIDementia> I want to make a make a bootable USB drive to reformat my computer. Do I have to delete everything else on it?
<PlasmaSheep_> valbaca, ubuntu just showed me a dialog asking if I want to allow a bt device, I clicked "always grant", and am attempting to resync
<Chakan> Why does my computer always see a burned Ubuntu CD as "empty" when it is not?  It sees data on all other CDs but not my burnt Ubuntu CD.  This is very frustrating.
<acerimmer> Luciddementia  that usb is going to get formatted during the create process
<valbaca> that "always grant" is kind of useless when connecting bt devices
<valbaca> use the bluetooth "setup new device..."
<LUCIDementia> ....you tell me. As far as I know all I'm doing is putting a file on it that somehow reformats my computer.
<valbaca> you may also want to try apt-get install blueman
<PlasmaSheep_> valbaca, the strange thing is that they should not be bt devices, they should "talk" to the dongle
<valbaca> oh usb dongle...hm
<valbaca> what model?
<LUCIDementia> acerimmer: is there a way to use the USB to reformat my computer without having to delete everything else? I'm just borrowing it from someone
<Posiedon_99> ??
<NightDragon> hey, could someone possibly help me with a server issue i'm having?
<linuxmonster> LUCIDementia,  you mean just blank your HD period or reinstall Ubuntu to it after?
<Cynthia> NightDragon: describe the issue first
<mzpl> non mais merde je peut avoir quelqu'un en francais
<PlasmaSheep_> valbaca, logitech mx 5500, but I am attempting to set up a bt connection without dongle
<Cynthia> mzpl: désolé mais #ubuntu-fr serait mieux
<Cynthia> [sorry but #ubuntu-fr would be better]
<acerimmer> lucidedementia: if u boot the usb as a live cd, then all teh normal functions, i.e. gparted are available.
<PlasmaSheep_> valbaca, ubuntu has found both devices, but does not let me go forward
<NightDragon> Cynthia: its a postfix issue, specifically
<IMTheNachoMan> is there any point to encrypting my home directory?
<LUCIDementia> linuxmonster: I want to reinstall Ubuntu but don't have any CDs.
<valbaca> PlasmaSheep: uh oh https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/553964
<NightDragon> i'm having trouble getting a SMTP server to work
<Cynthia> NightDragon: I haven't dealt with postfix; ask to the channel and someone who has can answer you
<PlasmaSheep_> valbaca, mouse successfully set up
<PlasmaSheep_> moving on to keyboad
<LUCIDementia> (accidentally left the room. If anyone responded please send it again)
<Cynthia> LUCIDementia: No messages to you while you were parted
<flan_suse> Anyone here tried Lucid + Banshee + iPod Nano?
<valbaca> from the bug report:
<valbaca> I had to pair mouse and keyboard by hand, giving the PIN on keyboard to work. After restart only mouse is working, keyboard is seem to be connected, but not working. I tried couple of times. In Karmic Koala and earlier the dongle bluetooth was connecting after I push the button on dongle and device (now its not working that way).
<PlasmaSheep_> valbaca, both seem to be working now, will reboot and see what happens
<flan_suse> When using Banshee to manage an iPod Nano 4th Gen, the cover art shows fine on Banshee, but in the iPod, all the cover art is missing from every single album.
<flan_suse> Is there a workaround for this?
<PlasmaSheep_> I swear to god, nothing good has ever happened to me for upgrading ubuntu
<LUCIDementia> okay, apparently this question was deceptively difficult. Can someone tell me about "frugal installs" instead?
<valbaca> PlasmaSheep: good luck
<douglas> sorry my internet died
<douglas> see waht i mean
<douglas> how can i fix this perminantly?
<jken418> !netinst | LUCIDementia
<greezmunkey> Cynthia: Heh, that was it - not much of an improvement on glxgears, but enough to clear up most of the "choppyness"
<jken418> !netinstall | LUCIDementia
<ubottu> LUCIDementia: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<LUCIDementia> jken418: I see my name but I don't understand what you're trying to tell me
<Cynthia> greezmunkey: were you the one with the nVidia card?
<NightDragon> wooo ubuntu
<douglas> ubuntu ftw
<NightDragon> douglas
<NightDragon> :
<jken418> LUCIDementia: soyyy, I thought the bot would be more helpful
<NightDragon> sorry my internet died
<NightDragon> lol
<FloodBot1> NightDragon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PlasmaSheep> valberg, just rebooted
<ramiro> hi, how do I access the internet through an assn tunnel to another computer?
<greezmunkey> Cynthia: embedded ati rage XL (read ancient)
<PlasmaSheep> valberg, both keyboard and mouse work
<ramiro> I mean ssh tunnel
<Cynthia> greezmunkey: ah, ok :)
<NightDragon> mmm ya sorry... stupid colloquy
<PlasmaSheep> thanks for your help, valberg
<NightDragon> ramiro: what your looking for is what is known as a HTTP Proxy
<LUCIDementia> jken418: so that response was generated by a bot...?
<jken418> LUCIDementia: A net install is where you download a small CD image, install a very basic system from that and then install only the packages you need in addition. So you have total custimisation and no bloat.
<NightDragon> if you just want to access websites pretending that you are a different machine
<jken418> LUCIDementia: Yeah, ubottu is the helper bot here.
<NightDragon> otherwise, what you are looking for is what is known as a VPN
<douglas> my wireless internet modem is always dieing
<LUCIDementia> jken418: I was told to reformat my harddrive because no one can seem to get my wireless working and that might help somehow. Would a frugal install do that for me?
<douglas> its....evil
<jken418> Probably not.
<NightDragon> LUCIDementia: what are you running?
<LUCIDementia> 10.04
<douglas> it doesent like me
<NightDragon> okay
<jken418> !wireless | LUCIDementia
<ubottu> LUCIDementia: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jken418> LUCIDementia: ^ That's where I'd start
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, what wireless card is this?
<NightDragon> lucid: when you use wireless on your ubuntu machine, and it cuts out... does it cut out for others as well? or only you?
<LUCIDementia> yea I've tried every help document and forum post that seemed remotely related. The only suggestions I ended up with is that maybe somewhere along the way I changed something that I shouldn't have, hence the reformat
<greezmunkey> jken418: he has a tricky wrapper situation if I remember right.
<jken418> OIC
<LUCIDementia> and I don't know exactly. If you can tell me how to check I'll let you know
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, but did it work earlier?
<NightDragon> LUCIDementia:  does it cut out for everyone or just you?
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, pastebin the output of this: sudo lspci -v
<LUCIDementia> no, I just installed Ubuntu about a week ago and the wireless has never worked. Although once I installed the b43 driver I can see the networks, but still can't connect
<mashakel> hi
<LUCIDementia> here's the results of sudo lspci -v     http://paste.ubuntu.com/436530/
<realubot> I tried to create an new account. Then I try to switch user. I logged in to the newly created account but then I get error messages about some ICE.authority file and something about missing directories in home. Why isn't it working as expected?
<BlAck6j73> greezmunkey:  did you get your graphics sorted?
<NightDragon> in that case lucid its probably a driver problem as opposed to a router problem.  What kind of ... oh you did lspci cool
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, so right now, you are able to see wireless networks?
<LUCIDementia> yes
<RudyValencia> How do I get Linux to mount a UFS2 disk that was formerly in a FreeBSD system?
<greezmunkey> BlAck6j73: I got as much out of it as I'll be able to, but at least I can see video clips now. Thanks for asking :)
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, what exactly happens when you try to connect to your wireless router?
<LUCIDementia> it spins for about 30 seconds then says "Wireless Network  Disconnected" or something generic like that
<LUCIDementia> worth noting: it shows full bars and worked just fine when I was using Windows
<greezmunkey> LUCIDementia: in a terminal, you can type "tail -f /var/log/syslog" (sans quotes) to see the process in a bit more detail.
<NightDragon> LUCID
<NightDragon> your driver is likely working fine
<NightDragon> you have misconfigured something within your settings
<NightDragon> such as the wireless password, etc etc
<starnostar> what does "backend" do, i just installed the 64 bit flash (32 wasnt working right) and forgot to uninstall the 32 bit, maxed out one of my processors and didnt show in system monitor, had to kill via pid in top
<NightDragon> this can be confirmed by going to a public wifi and seeing if you can connect
<LUCIDementia> there is no wireless password on the network, but if there's something going on behind the scenes hopefully you can spot it here :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/436535/
<NightDragon> starnostar: http://tinyurl.com/27u67so
<greezmunkey> LUCIDementia: remove the space in your SSID !!!
<LUCIDementia> I don't know what that means
<starnostar> i did search for it, there are appearently many different backend's, and none of these posts relate to my problem, spent 30 minutes on google
<greezmunkey> LUCIDementia: make Oak Timber == OakTimbar
<greezmunkey> misspelled it, but you get the idea
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, change your "Wireless Network Name" in the wireless router so that it doesn't contain spaces.
<starnostar> and i wouldnt ask about it here if i could find it on google
<Macer> anybody having problems booting a kubuntu 10.04 install cd?
<NightDragon> ok well then the best way
<NightDragon> would be to do a "man backend"
<acerimmer> Macer: what probs u have?
<acerimmer> !anyone|macer
<ubottu> macer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kapala> hi
<LUCIDementia> the SSID listed is "linksys"  That's just the name of the connection along with Auto hpsetup  and  Auto default
<LUCIDementia> but I'll try it
<starnostar> thanks, didnt show up in synaptic, figured it was some deep rooted system process
<NightDragon> LUCIDementia: is your network secure?
<NightDragon> lol no problem man
<LUCIDementia> it's not password protected if that's what you mean
<Macer> ubottu: uhm. the "problem booting the kubuntu install cd" wasn't good enough?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Macer> :)
<sebsebseb> LUCIDementia: you should use some protection
<sebsebseb> LUCIDementia: not WEP,  but WPA2 or whatever it is
<IMTheNachoMan> are there any cli firewall configuration programs?
<Macer> acerimmer: boots ... picks language.. then error .. can't find boot cd
<Macer> when choosing "install kubuntu"
<unitypunk> anyone want to help me figure out how to get my sound to work coming in from my tv card?
<acerimmer> Macer: did u run a checksumm on the download?
<unitypunk> tisnt muted.
<Macer> the possibility of a bad download is like... 1923123120329132138784324923798132:1 :)
<unitypunk> seems to be a major problem with a bunch of people.
<LUCIDementia> I'm sure protection is normally a good thing but I don't own this modem or router. I just live here for the summer
<acerimmer> Macer: ok  - but DID you check the iso via checksum and check the burned CD?
<Macer> acerimmer: no. but i'll try that
<NightDragon> Macer: what probably happened here is you burned the CD too fast
<NightDragon> when you burn the CD at max speed
<NightDragon> there tends to be a few minor errors on the CD
<Macer> NightDragon: thought about that.. burned it at 4x  just in case
<SmartViking> My ysb wont mount!
<starnostar> never burn a cd at max speed
<Macer> maybe it is some oddball cdrw bug
<roygbiv> hi i'm trying build my own version of tk but i need the X11 header files in lucid. anyone know which package contains those?
<LUCIDementia> so.....any more ideas? It seems like things should be working, so why aren't they?
<SmartViking> usb*
<hacim> i made a CD of lucid, and when I boot from it, I get the boot menu and if I press enter on 'try ubuntu without installing' nothing happens
<hacim> same with install
<NightDragon> macer the easy way is to verify the disk
<RudyValencia> How do I get Linux to mount a UFS2 disk that was formerly in a FreeBSD system?
<Macer> i burned it on an opensolaris box using cdrw
<rshakin> happy bday to me :0)
<Macer> hacim: heh. well. sounds similar to mmy problem
<acerimmer> hacim: with desktop iso or alternate?
<LUCIDementia> rshakin: happy birthday (:
<douglas> happy birthday
<hacim> the CDRW drive flashes, but nothing
<hacim> i burned with wodim
<SmartViking> How do i mount my usb?
<douglas> rshakin: happy birthday (:
<gbear14275> I'm getting a "failed to configure package manager" when I'm trying to setup a jeos VM...  not sure whats going wrong...
<acerimmer> !checksum|hacim
<ubottu> hacim: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<RudyValencia> SmartViking: What file system?
<sebsebseb> rshakin: I did a tiny bit of Ubuntu support in here on my last birthday,  and I kept it secret from everyone as well, that  it was my birthday :D
<Macer> can i download kubuntu 9.04 from somewhere?
<SmartViking> RudyValencia: Prettu sure its ext4
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, so the name of your network is linksys?
<sebsebseb> Macer: yes
<roygbiv> heh
<geirha> LUCIDementia: Have you talked with the owner of the router? It could be it's set up to only allow connections based on hwaddr
<acerimmer> hacim: if u haven't done so, plz check the downloaded iso with checksum.  also check the burned cd.
<LUCIDementia> when I go to properties that's the listed SSID
<sebsebseb> Macer: releases.kubuntu.org/9.04 or something like that I guess
<roygbiv> which package contains the X11 header files?
<sebsebseb> Macer: I guess you can ask #kubuntu for the proper answer
<LUCIDementia> as far as they know computers run on magic
<Brando753> guys how can i connect to wifi on ubuntu server
<sebsebseb> Macer: oh by the way 9.04 runs out of support at the end of October no more security updates
<Macer> sebsebseb: oh. thought they  merged here
<douglas> i <3 the space slidshow backround
<Izinucs> Macer: what's the question?
<greezmunkey> LUCIDementia: Here's a tip, edit your wireless profile. If the SSID - natwork name - is Oak Timber, change it to "Oak Timber" and try again.
<Macer> sebsebseb: yeah but i can install 9.04 and dist-update
<Macer> or 9.10 ;)
<Macer> something
<Macer> as long as it can install
<sebsebseb> Macer: probably best to clean install  when 10.10 comes out
<acerimmer> Macer: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/jaunty/
<sebsebseb> Macer: 9.04 untill the end of October is fine
<sebsebseb> Macer: and it really is better than 9.10 and 10.04 in certain ways
<SmartViking> RudyValencia: It was some files that i wanted to delete on it, but i could not mount them because it was busy with "ls" so i killed the "ls" process, after then i could not mount
<RudyValencia> hm not sure
<sebsebseb> Macer: this channel is also for Kubuntu suport, but they also have #kubuntu
<RudyValencia> umount it first?
<alanis313> How can I enable CUPS
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, properties of what?
<geirha> LUCIDementia: Have you tried connecting to it with a wired connection, just to see if that works correctly?
<LUCIDementia> the dropdown box shows the name "linksys". I can create a....well, whatever it's called when you make a name like "My Internet Connection" but I've tried changing that a lot
<ferfactor> i want to know which is the best instant messenger?
<Izinucs> Macer: I run kubuntu on one machine.. what's the question?
<alanis313> for some reason I can't install printers
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, pastebin this: iwlist scan
<SmartViking> how do i mount my usb?
<Macer> Izinucs: the x86 install cd image i downloaded from wisc.edu seems to not boot when choosing "install kubuntu"
<M25> I'm looking for a way to simulate X11 keyboard input on a computer I can ssh into, assuming I can ssh into the same account that's logged into X on screen.  I essentailly want to use my laptop as a keyboard for my htpc
<Macer> it says "can not find boot cd" when trying with some error msg
<Izinucs> Macer: but you get to the main live desktop screen?
<Macer> no.. i was trying to install straight on boot
<linxeh> M25: how about synergy2 ?
<Macer> i do get the lang selection
<Macer> and the menu asking to boot the live stuff or install
<Izinucs> Macer: is this a desktop or laptop?  home built or store purchase?
<he||phyre> greezmunkey: got a second?
<M25> linxeh: the particular device that's dialing in doesn't have X, I think synergy requires it
<|droid|> #!/bin/bash What is that
<LUCIDementia> Interface doesn't support scanning
<Macer> older compaq
<Macer> desktop
<Macer> it's actually not mine. i'm installing it for someone
<linxeh> M25: what does it have? just terminal linux ?
<greezmunkey> he||phyre: sure, what's up?
<Max-P> Hi, does anyone know how Ubuntu Lucid accesses iPod touch filesystem because I need to access it from command-line
<Izinucs> Macer: is it home built?
<K-19> ferfactor : Try Pidgin..
<BlAck6j73> M25:  I think you can tunnel X over ssh
<M25> linxeh: yeah, its a zipit z2, feel free to google
<Macer> Izinucs: not unless you know of many home built compaqs
<he||phyre> greezmunkey: hey whats up... im having powersaving issues on this laptop. the screen dims on suspend or inactivity but when it wakes up it doesnt brighten up again
<Izinucs> Macer: ah.. compaq
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, just that one line?
<he||phyre> greezmunkey: any idea?
<linxeh> BlAck6j73: thats not what he's trying to do
<alanis313> How can I connect to my local CUPS server
<M25> BlAck6j73: yeah, that's for doing it the other way around, having x display and control on the remote device
<Macer> it's like an older p4 compaq
<|droid|> What does this do? #!/bin/bash
<acerimmer> Macer: u could maybe try alternate install and/or verify the right 32/64 bit iso
<BlAck6j73> M25:  ah ok
<ferfactor> K-19 i know pidgin, but i want to know another msn program
<greezmunkey> he||phyre: yikes, no. Sorry. I've seen a bit of there here from time to time though, post the Q to the group, we'll see what shakes out.
<Macer> acerimmer: did already
<Macer> it's x86
<Macer> i will try another cd and see what i get. thanks
<M25> BlAck6j73: I do that on a regular basis though, it's pretty sweet, beats the living bejeezus out of vnc
<gonzaloaf> hello, my FN + brightness up and down are not working, I have modified the files /etc/acpi/video_brightnessup.sh and /etc/acpi/video_brightnessdown.sh, when I execute them like #sh video_brigtnessdown.sh they work, but when I press FN+F7 or FN+F8 they don't work, so I suspect that the key combination its not being recognized by the system, how can I check or assign that?
<LUCIDementia> three. One for "lo", one for "eth0" and "wlan0" says No scan results
<yaxomoxay> how do you install 10.10 packages? I noticed some bugs for 10.10 are already on launchpad
<he||phyre> peoples... im having powersaving issues on this laptop. the screen dims on suspend or inactivity but when it wakes up it doesnt brighten up again. any help would be swell.
<K-19> ferfactor : Then try looking in Ubuntu Software Centre...(Many are waiting)
<he||phyre> running lucid'
<Izinucs> Macer: missed that before.. outside chance this might work.. it really depends on the motherboard that's being used by compaq.. on boot you should have the ability to hit F6 and modify the kernel boot line.. just before "quiet splash" add pci=nomsi and then maybe acpi might be an issue.. so also add noacpi (I think) someone will have to correct that last one.
<ferfactor> K-19 ok im searching another msn client, thank for your atention!!!
<M25> linxeh: yeah, synergy requires X to run
<BlAck6j73> M25:  is there a lot  more overhead?
<roygbiv> he||phyre you could disable screen dimming as a workaround
<LUCIDementia> flan_suse: is that normal?
<M25> BlAck6j73: than vnc?  significantly less overhead, you don't send raw pictures most of the time, it's just X11 commands, which are much lighter
<he||phyre> roygbiv: though about it but as a last resort only
<ferfactor> well i have another problem, i want to change my screen resolution, to 1024-768 but when i change it, the image on the screen go out and i don't see anything
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, no scan results? But the Network Manager DOES show results?
<ferfactor> in other words i can change the screen resolution
<BlAck6j73> M25:  right
<M25> BlAck6j73: if you use a non-pixmap based theme, and no icons, you don't really send images at all
<matcouto> Is there an app which hides my email client but shows me a notification when a receive a new email?
<linxeh> M25: there might be something that injects into uinput or something
<greezmunkey> LUCIDementia: did you run "iwlist wlan0 scanning" yet?
<gonzaloaf> hello, my FN+F7 and FN+F8 brightness keys are not working, I have modified the files /etc/acpi/video_brightnessup.sh and /etc/acpi/video_brightnessdown.sh, when I execute them like #sh video_brigtnessdown.sh they work, but when I press FN+F7 or FN+F8 they don't work, so I suspect that the key combination its not being recognized by the system, how can I check or assign that?
<LUCIDementia> I think so but I'll try it again
<M25> linxeh: that's a good idea
<calibre> What does this do? #!/bin/bash
<harun> Hi. A a basic linux question. What am I doing wrong? : http://pastebin.com/LwP2RBsf
<LUCIDementia> wlan0     No scan results
<RudyValencia> Which is better for a server's hostname: only the servername or a FQDN like servername.localdomain.local ?
<M25> gonzaloaf: there's a keyboard shortcuts application as well as a keyboard preferences application in your system preferences menu
<Izinucs> RudyValencia: call it bilbo
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, but what about the tray icon?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com ..." error whenever i try to install anything
<Cynthia> Izinucs: lol. RudyValencia either works well, depending on the needs of your organisation if applicable
<M25> Hawaiian_Eskimo: check your firewall settings?
<RudyValencia> probably should use the FQDN, like I've done before.
<roygbiv> RudyValencia a fully qualified domain is really only important when you are putting a server on the internet, or in a private network with multiple domains. if everything you have is in the same domain then it doesn't matter
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> thought ubuntu didn't come with firewall by default
<kofian> por que ubuntu-es no funciona?
<NightDragon> Harun: just use the numbers when you do chmod
<K-19> harun : Use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com looks like nothing is in there...
<gonzaloaf> M25, how can that app can help me?
<harun> K-19: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/D7ZnwxKD
<harun> NightDragon: trying now
<M25> gonzaloaf: your keyboard may not be sending the events that ubuntu expects (keyboard preferences app, try different keyboard models) or the keyboard shortcuts may be changed to something else, or unset (keyboard shortcuts)
<confucio> hola che
<confucio> que tal?
<acerimmer> Hawaiian_Eskimo: firewall isn't enabled by default, but is prsent
<acerimmer> !es|confucio
<ubottu> confucio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LUCIDementia> the tray icon will display wireless networks. I just can't connect to them
<linxeh> M25: not what you want, but similar - http://www.tenjin.org/RemotePad/
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> it's a fresh install, and i never enabled it. so firewall can't be the problem
<K-19> harun :  THE SITE IS IN READ-ONLY MODE AS WE ARE CURRENTLY MOVING HOSTER, SOME PASTES MIGHT BE MISSING FOR A FEW HOURS!
<zheng> BugReport: When I install vmware-7.0.1 on Ubuntu-10.04, it works; but after I reboot the Ubuntu-10.04, the vmware program menu disappeared, I must start it from console.
<NightDragon> harun: if you are trying to give yourself write access
<K-19> harun :  Try Later...
<gonzaloaf> M25, but the shortcuts for that purpose are not listed
<M25> linxeh: hehehehe, I bought the z2 instead of an ipod touch :p
<Flannel> K-19, harun: use paste.ubuntu.com
<greezmunkey> K-19: harun there are other pastebins ;)
<BitEncrypt> where do i change my desktop theme....i think i click on "software sources" and it change my desktop theme to KDE?????
<NightDragon> then its chmod -R 777 /path/to/file (this enables *global write*)
<zheng> BugReport: When I install vmware-7.0.1 on Ubuntu-10.04, it works; but after I reboot the Ubuntu-10.04, the vmware program menu disappeared, I must start it from console.
<NightDragon> but the command you are probably looking for
<NightDragon> is chown
<M25> gonzaloaf: have you tried setting up your keyboard as a different model?
<NightDragon> chown -R harun:harun /path/to/file
<BitEncrypt> everything is diff
<gonzaloaf> M25, when I try to set an event with any FN+F7 or F8 doesnt work=, but with FN+any they work
<Izinucs> BitEncrypt: on the initial login screen change "sessions" to the one you want
<harun> K-19: http://paste.ubuntu.com/436541/
<BitEncrypt> so restart
<M25> gonzaloaf: what model of computer are you on?
<harun> NightDragon: I'm trying to give write access to a group which I'm in.
<zheng> BugReport: When I install vmware-7.0.1 on Ubuntu-10.04, it works; but after I reboot the Ubuntu-10.04, the vmware program menu disappeared, I must start it from console.
<Izinucs> BitEncrypt: or logout
<acerimmer> BitEncrypt: first u have to install the desktop u wnat.  then select it at boot
<acerimmer> i mean login
<gonzaloaf> M25, for a laptop which one is the correct? I have now Generic 105-key (Intl) PC
<gonzaloaf> M25, My computer is a laptop hp dv2842se
<Izinucs> zheng: latest vmware typically is managed via firefox and the localhost:port number address assigned to it.. virtualbox is much easier and very robust
<maddhat> anyone know how to control fan speed on an x345 running ubuntu server?
<K-19> harun :  What are You trying to do..
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, okay, and when you go to Menu > System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, does it list anything?
<M25> gonzaloaf: that's the generic one, see if any of the models under hewlett-packard brand work
<linuxmonster> maddhat, fanspeed
<zheng> virutualbox is much slower than vmware, right?
<Izinucs> zheng: yes
<Izinucs> zheng: sorry.. slower? no
<NightDragon> harun... then what you want is 770 for your CHMOD mask
<LUCIDementia> Yes. Broadcom B43 wireless driver is enabled.  Broadcom STA wireless driver is installed but disabled
<NightDragon> using the octal system for chmod is so much easier if you ask me
<andre_francys> how to install zimbra in the ubuntu 10.04    ?
<harun> K-19: I'm trying to set the group of a directory and let a group of users r/w/x for that dir.
<gonzaloaf> M25, nop, none work
<quiescens> the comparative performance of the various virtualization options will depend on the applicable circumstances and is beyond the scope of this document
<Izinucs> andre_francys: zimbra site has docs on that.. but it's a resource hog
<harun> NightDragon: Is it possible to manage it groups? I really don't want to chown it.
<M25> gonzaloaf: huh... if you use compiz you can do a workaround with the Commands plugin
<jesus_541> anyone has a link to fix hot keys
<gonzaloaf> M25, how come?
<K-19> harun :  apt-get install policykit-gnome
<Poseidon_99> problem with pidgin
<gonzaloaf> M25, I just installed ubuntu 10.04 it is a fresh install
<andre_francys> ok tanks
<linuxmonster> Poseidon_99,  a bit more info would help
<maddhat> linuxmonster: i cant seem to find the "fanspeed" package.. could you point me in the right direction?
<harun> K-19: Thanks. I'm ReadingTFM for the last 2 hours and trying everything to make it work with groups.
<M25> gonzaloaf: have you tried googling your laptop model along with "brightness keys"?
<CoolAcid> Quick question to start - who/which chan would be best suited to kernel patches?
<linxeh> maddhat: I think it is called fancontrol
<K-19> harun :  sudo polkit-gnome-authorization
<harun> K-19: Is it possible to manage read/write access to without extra things just off the box?
<linuxmonster> hm I cant find it either but someone mentioned earlier
<jesus_541> what is the name of the new ubuntu book
<sebsebseb> !manual | jesus_541
<ubottu> jesus_541: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<unitypunk> hmmmm
<unitypunk> i wish tvtime would interlace righttt
<maco_> Ubuntu overheats my laptop! =?
<Mokee269> wow
<Mokee269> really?
<jesus_541> thanks should have known
<acerimmer> CoolAcid: wouldn't that be a linux chan?
<Mokee269> i was devloping on win7 for win7
<Mokee269> and fricking turned out to be as bad as windows ALWAYS is
<Mokee269> came back to ubuntu now
<Mokee269> some weeks ago
<Mokee269> and loving it
<CoolAcid> acerimmer: yeah maybe, but I was hoping to get a fix in a ubuntu kernel first.. ;)
<FloodBot1> Mokee269: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mokee269> downside about linux.. configurations, and all the little tic tacs
<Mokee269> pros
<gonzaloaf> M25, yeah but I found nothing, I found how to create the video_brightness files and how to modified them, but not how to make work my keys
<Mokee269> far more efficient, stable, better and just YES
<Izinucs> !enter | Mokee269
<ubottu> Mokee269: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<acerimmer> CoolAcid: i was just reading an article stating dev's go through a kernel selection process for each release.  suggest you check out dev chan's
<Mokee269> sorrry... LOL :D I tend to be a chatmonster, and enter is like blinking to me ;)
<Scipio> Any one know how to reset audio settings to what they were before installing the latest build?
<CoolAcid> acerimmer: which is that?
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, try this.
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, sorry, busy with other things.
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, remove the B43 and enable the STA driver instead.
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, then reboot and see if it helps.
<acerimmer> CoolAcid: wait 1 i have a directory somewhere
<mkquist> ok this is kinda silly, I downloaded some wallpaper but cant find it, but its being used as my wallpaper... any way to locate it?
<ferfactor> if i had a mac and i install ubuntu 10.04 in paralell, why my batery life is consumed faster
<LUCIDementia> well...I guess it's worth a shot, but that's something that I have definitely tried before. Which is why it's there
<LUCIDementia> I don't know any commands, but I was hoping there is one that would tell us why it isn't letting me connect
<CoolAcid> acerimmer: basicly, I have a DVB card thats partly supported - I originally emailed the driver dev but got no where quick.. so trying to figure out the best way to get the support in the kernel - ironicly, its just a PCI device tag in a driver ;)
<linux_is_my_hero> once im done reading an entry in the manual, how do i close it (ubuntu server)?
<gonzaloaf> Can somebody help me to register the key combinations FN+F7 and FN+F8 in order to make my brightness control work?
<vithos> how do i change the console screen resolution in 10.04?
<kaell> Having a strange ping problem... http://pastebin.com/wWDcmSdH
<acerimmer> CoolAcid: a dev i am not.  Sorry.  Anyway, hope one of the chan's on this directory might work for u.
<acerimmer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<greezmunkey> linux_is_my_hero: hit the letter q
<Izinucs> linux_is_my_hero: you mean a man page? hit "q
<CoolAcid> acerimmer: thanks
<Aazoris> I tried this earlier and requested some assistance via pm but was told to address it here but it's all confusing seeing 15 different problems arousing. Would anyone mind helping set up my server for "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Desktop?" I tried the: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' command and it said it wasn't recognized?
<kaell> pings take a long time to _start_.  They ping times are fine, but the time to perform the ping takes forever... http://pastebin.com/wWDcmSdH
<maddhat> anyone know how to control fan speed on an x345 running ubuntu server?
<maddhat> lm-sensors doesnt see any sensors
<acerimmer> Aazoris: think you have to specify "aptitude" not "apt"
<muskask8> I just updated to ubuntu 10.04 from ubuntu 9.10 and now my sound doesn't work. It did at first but now it doesn't at all
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, on my laptop, the Broadcom STA driver works with wireless perfectly.
<linux_is_my_hero> another question about ubuntu server: how do i get my wifi up and running?
<Aazoris> Ok i will try that right now
<LUCIDementia> do you use ndiswrapper?
<Aazoris> Please standby.
<Izinucs> Aazoris: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<acerimmer> LUCIDementia: +1 with flan.  downloaded broadcom package and installed.  o issues.
<K-19> kaell : Empty pastebin!!! try http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<ferfactor> how can i change screen? the screen resolution of my
<linuxmonster> maddhat in Lucid?
<ferfactor> how can i change the screen resolution of my laptop
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, nope, didn't use ndiswrapper.
<Aazoris> <Izinucs> I've tried that
<maddhat> linuxmonster: correct
<muskask8> I just updated to ubuntu 10.04 from ubuntu 9.10 and now my sound doesn't work. It did at first but now it doesn't at all
<kaell> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/C6xvRVd2
<LUCIDementia> I feel like I've tried everything mentioned, but is it possible that having more than one of these options installed is interfering with one another?
<greezmunkey> kaell: do the same thing to the numeric address, the time may have more to do with a slow dns lookup than anything else.
<BlAck6j73> ferfactor: for your desktop?
<LUCIDementia> more importantly, is there a way to check which one is?
<Aazoris> I am going to try acerimmer way real quick, please standby
<Izinucs> Aazoris: if that doesn't work then aptitude won't either.. same basic thing.. you sure you're connected to the net with the server?
<linuxmonster> maddhat only thing I found is apt-get install fancontrol but that assumes your lmsensors work properly I belive
<mkquist> muskask8: did you try something as simple as clicking on the icon and making sure the correct hardware is being used?
<acerimmer> Aazoris: reoger
<Aazoris> yes
<K-19> ferfactor : System..Preference..Monitor
<Aazoris> I am sure
<muskask8> yes I did, and nothing it muted
<linuxmonster> thinkfan is a daemon only it says
<maddhat> linuxmonster: right - fancontrol relies on lm-sensors.  lm-sensors wont work for the IBM x345
<mkquist> muskask8: do you have more than one soundcard?
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, what do you mean?
<muskask8> no I do not
<kaell> greezmunkey, hmm, yes it went fast with an IP directly... but nslookup goes fast in resolving the name to the IP
<noil> hi, I have install xubuntu 10.04 yesterday. some problems appeared after update, something with video driver, after reboot my PC loaded in low mode, I have reinstall videodriver (nvidia) system is ok now, but boot screen still loaded in low mod, what I have 2 do?
<mkquist> muskask8: have you tried just turning the volume up and down?
<LUCIDementia> like if I installed ndiswrapper incorrectly and it's blocking my access to my wireless card
<mkquist> muskask8: i know these sound simple, but I had these things help
<LUCIDementia> not sure if that's at all possible, but thoughts like that is why I wanted to reformat
<muskask8> yes and nothing happens, I don't even get sound when I turn the computer on and log in
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, you already tried ndiswrapper?
<linuxmonster> maddhat,  only othe roption I see is sudo apt-get install thinkfan but as I mentioned it shows only as a daemon for the fans
<LUCIDementia> well the step after installing ndiswrapper was to find what windows driver I needed, download and install it
<kaell> 10ms for nslookup of google.com... 30ms for ping of google.com's IP address... but 15 seconds to ping google.com... this makes no sense to me
<kaell> 10+30 = 15000
<leagris> muskask8, I suggest you load an alsa mixer like gamix and check all levels and muter. The gnome-volume-control with pulseaudio backend tend to ignore some devices
<mkquist> !sound | muskask8
<ubottu> muskask8: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<LUCIDementia> all 3 of those steps baffled me, but ubuntu forums walked me through it I think...I just can't be sure that I did it right
<greezmunkey> kaell: look at using the strace command to see everything that ping does...
<maddhat> linuxmonster: thinkfan relies on acpi functions. ive checked for all acpi functions.  that is for ibm thinkpads, not servers
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, yes for my desktop, actually i had desktop resolution 800x600 and i want to change it to 1024x706 but when i change it the screen get balck and i can see anything
<muskask8> I already have alsa mixer installed and nothing is muted in there
<noil> anybody know how to fix a bootscreen ?
<greezmunkey> kaell: strace ping google.com - the results are impressive.
<kaell> i see that
<BlAck6j73> ferfactor:  1024x706?
<kaell> not particularly helpful for me here, but interesting ;)
<greezmunkey> kaell: can we call that one answered?
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, yes!!!
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, 1024x768
<BlAck6j73> ferfactor: not 1024x768?
<inayet> #drupal-support
<kaell> well... i'm sure this is abnormal operation, there is something causing this abnormal operation, and i have not yet identified what that is or fixed it
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, yes that distribution
<kaell> i understand ping does a lot... but it has never taken 15 seconds per ping on any other ubuntu box i've used
<greezmunkey> kaell: go through the strace - maybe you'll see what's going on.
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, but when i change it, i cant see anything
<ferfactor> the screen get black totally
<LUCIDementia> when I enable STA instead of b43 I can't even see available wireless networks
<inayet> I just installed drupal on ubuntu. I typed in http://localhost/drupal6/ and I get this message, "Site off-line
<inayet> The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding." Please help.
<kaell> unfortunately, strace does not tell me how much time each part is taking
<RudyValencia> I got it mounted on the final Linux installation (it wouldn't mount on the live CD)
<BlAck6j73> ferfactor: how are you changing the resolution?
<greezmunkey> kaell: use the -c option ;)
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, ndiswrapper might be conflicting with your setup.
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, well im changing in this route: system-preferences-monitorr
<LUCIDementia> flan_suse: Is there a way to check that? And (hopefully) to fix it?
<jrenner> hey anyone who's good with c++ and wants to help a noob (aka me) please get on ubuntu-programming
<kaell> greezmunkey, syscall write is taking 100% of the time, for a total of 0.000039 seconds
<BlAck6j73> ferfactor: whats the lowest that works?
<kaell> the 15 seconds are not accounted for in any of those syscalls
<vithos> how do i change the screen resolution for a system not running X (10.04)?
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, is 640x480
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, pastebin this: lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<greezmunkey> kaell: Heh, had to man that, try strace -r ping google.com
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, i have to say it, my laptop lcd broke down a few weeks ago, so i had to conect my laptop to a pc monitor
<greezmunkey> kaell: you should see 0.0000nn numbers
<LUCIDementia> flan_suse: can you double check that command? Nothing happens when I press enter
<linuxmonster> vithos,  system>prefferences>display
<xplicit313[ICAN]> I just upgraded my Ubuntu to lucid, I upgraded because my external drives won't show at all. They still wont mount, any ideas on why this might be?
<vithos> linuxmonster: i'm not running X
<kaell> ok, it keeps pausing at poll and read operations
<kaell> e.g. 0.000135 poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 1, 4975 <<<puases here for a few seconds then completes rest of line>>> ) = 0 (Timeout)
<Aazoris> Aazoris here again, Does "PuTty" work great on Win7 x64?
<BlAck6j73> ferfactor: try with the    "refresh rate"  set to 60hz
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, that means ndiswrapper module is not loaded.
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, did you reboot after enabling STA driver?
<kaell> and 0.000090 read(4, "-15 Timeout reached\n"..., 4096) = 20
<greezmunkey> kaell: who knows, have you disabled ipv6?
<LUCIDementia> no, but I'll try that now. Back in a flash
<kaell> nope, pretty stock install
<xorwhy> Is there a way to get a CLI box within the gnome panel?
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, ok
<Aazoris> Aazoris here again, Does "PuTty" work great on Win7 x64?
<linuxmonster> vithos,  not sure ubuntu has it but as root try xf66config or xorgconfig
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, only the refresh rate?
<kaell> will try that and then see
<Nilos> Anyone who has experience with belkin usb wireless network adapters please pm me.
<Cynthia> Aazoris, !repeat, !windows :)
<greezmunkey> kaell: Heh, you may want to do that ;)
<xplicit313[ICAN]> western digital external drive, both not mounting at all. Can anyone help with this?
<linux_is_my_hero> ubuntu server @ tty: when I go two sub dir's deep how do i get back up one level without going all the way back out then back down one (using "cd")?
<BlAck6j73> ferfactor: try with 1024x768  and    "refresh rate"  set to 60hz
<vithos> linuxmonster: no, i mean the console resolution
<holmser> quick command line question.  say I have a whole tree of folders that contain .r01, .r02 , etc.. files.  would rm -r *.r* remove just those rar files?
<Izinucs> linux_is_my_hero: cd ..
<K-19> xorwhy : simply drag it from the menu list.
<Aazoris> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Cynthia> Aazoris: In my experience, Putty works well on XP 32-bit. Extrapolate that as you will. And there are compatibility options in Windows 7 to run it "as if in Win XP" if it doesn't work so wel
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, ok!!!
<Cynthia> me: [...] so well*
<xorwhy> K-19: Not a launcher to terminal. I mean a literal input box for typing commands.
<Aazoris> but i am x64 so I take it, it doesn't.
<robin0800> xorwhy: yes right click it and choose add to panel
<sam_2007> does anyone know why PDF documents in traditional chinese keep coming up wrong? i mean the characters are all messed up...?
<linux_is_my_hero> lzinucs: why did they design it with two periods?
<Izinucs> xorwhy: applications > accessories > terminal or ctrl+alt+F2
<acerimmer> sam_2007: missing language pack??
<jrenner> hey anyone help me with some basic c++ stuff i'm basically just starting and I'm having a couple issues. if you want to help come to ubuntu-programming channel please!
<Izinucs> linux_is_my_hero: been that way forever on unix, linux and windows
<dejavou42> I'm having a problem where nautilus crashes on boot, and the gnome desktop doesn't show up at all but after I kill nautilus, it comes back. What should I look at?
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, the problem continue at that refresh rate and screen resolution
<xorwhy> robin0800: This used to be an included applet, it disappeared in a new gnome version some time ago.
<Cynthia> xorwhy: to get back to the Desktop after using Ctrl+Alt+F2, press Ctrl+Alt+F7
<holmser> or would this possibly be better: rm -r *.r??
<holmser> I don't want to lose all my files, just the rars
<Cynthia> holmser: *.r will not match rar files
<linux_is_my_hero> lzinucs: awesome. :-)  so at the command prompt it starts out with being in the ~ directory, which seems to be a subdirectory of $ and home.  why is that?
<BlAck6j73> ferfactor:  when you installed ubuntu did you have the monitor attached then?
<dejavou42> anyone know why nautilus would crash on boot?
<LUCIDementia> flan_suse: I can't seem to get STA working now. Something about install archive fail
<robin0800> holmser: *.rar would be better
<xnox> long time ago I was annoyed at tracker and I've completly disabled it (can't remember how) I have it installed now but it doesn't look like it has any indexing running. How do i reanble indexing in tracker?
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, this is getting weird.
<Cynthia> holmser: and even the obvious stuff like *.r?? can accidentally erase files with other extensions. try 'find . -name "*.r[0-9][0-9]" -or -name "*.rar" -print'
<Izinucs> linux_is_my_hero: that's the natural place to be when you first enter terminal or a tty.. $ means you are a user.. if you see a command someplace prefaced with a # that means you need to use sudo
<xnox> tracker-status tells me all minors are not running or disabled.
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, pastebin this: lsmod
<Cynthia> holmser: and if THAT command prints out the correct file names, NOT deleting any other file, go ahead and replace -print with -delete
<xorwhy> I don't know how to make this more clear.
<acerimmer> xorwhy: step by step plz?
<LUCIDementia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/436552/
<avg_guy> he would like the input line of the terminal on the panel at all times
<holmser> i was using  *.r?? using ? as wildcard
<xorwhy> An input box on the graphical gnome panel. Just like the URL input box in a web browser where you type URL's. Only this would be a command input box in the gnome panel.
<dejavou42> I'm having a problem where nautilus crashes on boot, and the gnome desktop doesn't show up at all but after I kill nautilus, it comes back. What should I do to trouble shoot this?
<xorwhy> avg_guy: Yes, and this feature used to exist.
<holmser> but the -r option won't delete the directories for sure, will it?
<xorwhy> rm -rf
<avg_guy> closest thing i can think of is quark of running a screenlet for a terminal
<Cynthia> holmser: I actually don't know
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia: modprobe -l b43
<avg_guy> or not of
<LUCIDementia> flah_suse: is that a command I should try?
<EgyParadox> isnt rm -f not recommended?
<greezmunkey> LUCIDementia: will only affect wireless
<smokenbiskits> anyone w/ toshiba l505d and/or insyde h20 bios?
<xorwhy> rm -rf was made to give geeks with no sense of humor a reason to laugh
<dejavou42> EgyParadox, no, I use rm -rf alot, just don't put the * wildcard in there
<Cynthia> Read mail really fast? Yeah, that joke got old :(
<BlAck6j73> xorwhy:    are you talking aboyt the   "run application" panel?
<Ian__> Hi
<LUCIDementia> greezmunkey: I'm not sure what that's in reference to. Are you saying that modprobe -l b43 will only affect wireless?
<Izinucs> been running ubuntu on my laptop since 8.04.... 10.04 makes it hotter.. what should I check to see what's causing it?
<greezmunkey> LUCIDementia: yes
<Ian__> Is anyone familiar with Ubuntu server 10.04 and mail ?
<LUCIDementia> hopefully in a good way. I'll go put it into a terminal and see what happens
<Cynthia> Izinucs: CPU usage in either GNOME System Monitor or the 'top' command
<Gnea> Ian__: #ubuntu-server likely does
<xorwhy> BlAck6j73: It is very similar to that, only the part where you type is literally in the gnome-panel at all times.
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, just to make sure the module is installed.
<LUCIDementia> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko    hopefully that means something to someone
<smokenbiskits> anyone using toshiba satellite l505d and/or insyde h2o bios?
<linuxmonster> I need a beer
<xplicit313[ICAN]> So it's been at least 8 months or more running Ubuntu, if there was more support for issues I would think had easy or semi-easy solutions I would stick with it. Regretably I am making the switch back to windows =/
<xorwhy> I need a command line input box in my gnome panel, but I'd settle for a beer.
<Izinucs> Cynthia: got that loaded.. it's barely registering anthing.. top reports most processes are sleeping or very inactive except "top"
<linux_is_my_hero> linuxmonster: go get one! :-)
<BlAck6j73> xorwhy:    sort of like in XFCE?
<smokenbiskits> acpi_osi=off removes dual core, but acpi=ht doesn't allow cores to downclock...any suggestions?
<linuxmonster> Done lol
<xorwhy> BlAck6j73: Not sure, I know KDE still lets people do it. Gnome used to.
<Cynthia> Izinucs: that probably means not much is running, as much as in 8.04
<linuxmonster> Now I just pray my webhoast supports Zikula lol
<smokenbiskits> *
<greezmunkey> xplicit313[ICAN]: You have obviously reached you "pain threshold"
<linux_is_my_hero> linuxmonster: how do i get information on my hardware if i dont have "hwinfo" installed?
<dejavou42> xplicit313[ICAN]: and the point of mentioning that here is?
<Izinucs> Cynthia: but why the heat difference.. ?
<linux_is_my_hero> can i get that off the latest server livecd?
<xorwhy> BlAck6j73: It's a simple function, but for whatever reason it was launched into the trash on a gnome update, frustrating millions, ahem hundreds of users.
<ironfoot495> Hi everyone can someone tell me how to get xubuntu 9.10  server to see HP 6511-SU keyboard?
<Cynthia> Izinucs: I don't know, really ; it seems that a few recent netbook benchmarks are putting Windows 7 ahead of Ubuntu 10.04 recently
<greezmunkey> xorwhy: so add an xterm launcher...easy.
<estres> Hi guys, how can I change the name of my computer? in the  terminat it shows "pavel@pavel-vaio:~$" and I wish "pavel@sony-vaio:~$"
<rabiddachshund> I'm having problems understanding Apache's file permissions. I know that the user running the service (www-data) needs to be able to read the files but what I don't get is how to do that without having to manually chmod and chgrp every file I upload (recursively or not). Do I need to add myself to www-data's group or vice versa?
<Ian__> Thanks
<BlAck6j73> xorwhy:    I think ubuntu just turned it into the    run application panel    Im sure its still in debian gnome
<xplicit313[ICAN]> that while you guys are good with linux, i've yet to have anyone give any real help with the issues i've had. I was hoping maybe it would spark someone to say "Don't do it what do you need help on" but after 8 months of the same issues idk if I even want to stick it out anymore
<quietone> cheese gives "no device found". used to work fine in 9.10 and just trying it now in lucid. what do I do?
<Izinucs> Cynthia: not sure how that applies.. I've read that too.. but this is no netbook.. dual core lappy running 32 bit
<GeekSquid> estres: /etc/hostname
<Cynthia> estres: 'hostname NAME', /etc/hostname to make the change permanent
<GeekSquid> !hostname | estres
<greezmunkey> xorwhy: the command is gnome-terminal
<ubottu> estres: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<estres> GeekSquid: thank you
<xorwhy> greezmunkey: It's just not the same. I already did that.
<greezmunkey> xplicit313[ICAN]: what issues?
<greezmunkey> xorwhy: what do you mean then?
<linux_is_my_hero> xplicit313: sometime u may be having issues no one else is having
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, yes of course
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, okay.
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, in fact in windows i dont have these problem
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, what happens when you do this: sudo modprobe -v b43
<linux_is_my_hero> xplicit313: having issues with your microphone not working or jacksense only working when it feels like it?
<__taco> wicd can't indicate what type encryption type after finished scan?
<xorwhy> greezmunkey: An input box in the panel. To type the command in the panel itself
<__taco> wicd can't indicate what kind encryption type after finished scan?
<LUCIDementia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/436555/
<linuxmonster> linux_is_my_hero,  lsdev ?
<xorwhy> BlAck6j73: That's interesting, I'll check that out
<xplicit313[ICAN]> I've got multiple issues... 1.) After a while running certain apps (e.g. - firefox, hulu, etc) The sound for those apps quit working, and I end up having to killall to the process. 2.) My western digital externals sometimes will mount, but will unmount no sooner then I open them, that's if they mount at all, 3.) this is totally irrelivant because I know theres no fix, but not having itunes or a program that is open source th
<xplicit313[ICAN]> at does the same thing kind of sucks =/
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, now this: sudo ifconfig -a
<greezmunkey> xorwhy: hmm. ok. Why not press alt+F2
<Aazoris> So I take it you all (or most) know about vps' and how to set them up
<BlAck6j73> ferfactor:  all I can suggest is that you try with a Ubuntu live cd and see if the problem is still there
<linuxmonster> linux_is_my_hero,  its part of the procinfo package
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, well i'll try.. or i have to wait when some one fixed my lap
<linux_is_my_hero> linuxmonster: how do i install something from the livecd instead of the normal run-to-the-repos method
<xorwhy> greezmunkey: that's pretty close, as far as functionality there's little difference, and result wise it is equivalent. Maybe I have OCD or something but I want that box in my panel lol
<linux_is_my_hero> linuxmonster: i dont have network yet
<LUCIDementia> a massive amount of text ending in "syntax error"   http://paste.ubuntu.com/436557/
<xplicit313[ICAN]> and I just upgraded to lucid last night
<greezmunkey> xorwhy: yeah, yeah, yeah. Heh.
<linuxmonster> linux_is_my_hero,  procinfo is on your cd
<linuxmonster> and if ya dont have network then how are you online lol
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, another question, a friend has a mac and he installed ubuntu in parallel, so he said to me that his life battery finish very quickly
<linux_is_my_hero> i have two computers
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, something is seriously wrong.
<sebsebseb> xplicit313[ICAN]: sometimes upgrades go wrong, also sometimes something that just worked in a previous version doesn't, in a later version
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, I think ndiswrapper might have created a conflict.
<harun> NightDragon: K-19: I've found the solution. you need to logout to make the group to be applied to the session. now it is working thanks!
<xplicit313[ICAN]> sebsebseb: I've noticed that XD
<sebsebseb> xplicit313[ICAN]: as for Itunes, well for buying music,  theres the Ubuntu One Music store in 10.04
<linux_is_my_hero> ilnuxmonster: i have two computers
<Izinucs> What can I use to monitor the temp of the cpu?
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, try using the Live CD, without installing, and plug the laptop into a wired ethernet connection. Then enable the Broadcom STA driver under Hardware Drivers, and see if the wireless works during the Live CD session.
<greezmunkey> sebsebseb: Yeah, like grub2 incrementing (or decrementing) partition numbers!
<linux_is_my_hero> linuxmonster: i have two computers :-)
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: uhmm?  and yes the old Grub is better really for most of us
<greezmunkey> sebsebseb: yup.
<LUCIDementia> flan_suse: I don't actually have an Ubuntu CD. I used my last one to install it the first time and threw it away after. I just have one with an ISO saved on it
<xplicit313[ICAN]> sebsebseb: Pay for music o.O i've never heard of such a thing =p but what if any would sync music/media to an ipod?
<ferfactor> anybody here knows latex
<ferfactor> ???
<BlAck6j73> ferfactor:  sorry I havent got a clue   im seriously macaphobic!
<sebsebseb> xplicit313[ICAN]: 10.04 has some  sort of support for iphones and ipods at the moment I think, but other distros as well, however Apple could brake that
<acerimmer> xplicit313[ICAN]: plenty of freebies in jamendo
<ferfactor> BlAck6j73, jajaja ok thanks for ypur help
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, well, at this point, it's tricky to undo the damage.
<quietone> what would my laptop camera be called in /dev ?
<LUCIDementia> I hear a "frugal install" can boot Ubuntu without using a CD. Any tips on this?
<flan_suse> quiescens, maybe /dev/video
<ferfactor> anybody here knows Latex program?
<greezmunkey> LUCIDementia: that can be mounted
<sebsebseb> xplicit313[ICAN]: also Ipods and Iphones and Ipads,  no thanks!  i'll rather buy from companies who are actsaully Linux friendly.  so if I was to buy a portable music player that wasn't just a CD player,  I would buy from Cowon
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, me? No, not sure.
<LUCIDementia> how about you greezmunkey?
<rabiddachshund> I'm having problems understanding Apache's file permissions. I know that the user running the service (www-data) needs to be able to read the files but what I don't get is how to do that without having to manually chmod and chgrp every file I upload (recursively or not). Do I need to add myself to www-data's group or vice versa?
<xplicit313[ICAN]> sebsebseb: I agree 100% however I got a great deal on a 64gig touch, so I went for it. First ipod ever, I am semi-regretting it. However it's got a lot of nice features to
<Aazoris> allow me to rephrase my last question. Does anyone own and manage a vps
<greezmunkey> LUCIDementia: I am still learning differant boot methods, I'm not a good resource for that, sorry.
<quiescens> lol
 * quiescens points flan_suse at quietone 
<Cynthia> rabiddachshund: You might be able to have all files uploaded to /var/www (or wherever) changed to owner www-data automatically, with the sticky/tacky permission bit
<quietone> quiescens, if that is for me I don't understand
<LUCIDementia> I will reformat to undo the damage. But when I first installed Ubuntu wireless didn't work. What should my first step be?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> whenever i try to install software i get an error similar to "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Cannot initiate the connection to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]"
<quiescens> quietone: flan_suse was answering your question but typed my name because our names start with the same letters
<Aazoris> anyone know where I can get live help for vps help
<rabiddachshund> Cynthia, sticky bit? This is a new concept to me
<sebsebseb> LUCIDementia: come back here and ask flan_suse for help I guess :D
<Aazoris> vps - virtual private server for those who don't know
<Cynthia> Aazoris: your VPS hoster's documentation
<quietone> quiescens, thx
<Aazoris> lol
<Cynthia> and/or live chat page
<Aazoris> not good enough
<Aazoris> + i said live help
<LUCIDementia> or just check out Mandriva. Ubuntu's claim on being ready to run after installing was a huge letdown
<greezmunkey> LUCIDementia: what broke?
<mikeliss> Any ideas from the crowd why I don't have buttons for suspend or hibernate after upgrading to Lucid?
<dtamborelli> hi ppl, my ADSL network is a little bit slow... and when some program is downloading something everything stops... this don't occur in windows or mac... only in linux (ubuntu)... how can I manage that so many programs access the internet smoothly? please
<adamramadhan> aaaaaaaa i hate permision denai2
<LUCIDementia> thanks #ubuntu! You guys rock my world
<adamramadhan> god damit
<Cynthia> Rabbitbunny: the sticky bit makes new files in a directory acquire the permissions of the directory
<LUCIDementia> nothing broke. It just didn't work to begin with
<Aazoris> Thanks anyway
<flan_suse> quiescens, huh?
<adamramadhan> how can i copy my theme files if they said YOU CANT COPY THIS FILE
<LUCIDementia> and apparently all my attempts at making it work now block the right steps from making things work
<adamramadhan> PEMISION DENAI
<adamramadhan> WTF
<quietone> flan_suse, hmmm I have no /dev/video.  I've been reading the forums and am still at a loss.
<Cynthia> Rabbitbunny: Wrong nick, sorry. me @ ... rabiddachshund *
<flan_suse> Ohhhhhhhhhh!
<sebsebseb> !language | adamramadhan
<ubottu> adamramadhan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<acerimmer> !caps|adamramadhan
<ubottu> adamramadhan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<linux_is_my_hero> OKAY!
<Sakuya> hey, all
<flan_suse> quietone, is the web cam detected? What does sudo lspci -v show?
<adamramadhan> for 2 hours ive spend just to trying to learn how can i copy my theme files
<adamramadhan> and with no hope
<Ian__> cp
<adamramadhan> can anyone have a easy solution?
<greezmunkey> LUCIDementia: you can probably unload the wrappers, and drivers to start clean.
<Cynthia> adamramadhan: Press Ctrl+H in Nautilus. The themes are in the hidden folder '.themes'
<Cynthia> Ctrl+H shows these hidden dot-folders
<adamramadhan> i want to copy my theme advant on /usr/share/avant-window-navigator
<adamramadhan> i cant copy paste it
<robin0800> anyone know where applets are stored?
<Hopeless8009> how do you run update manager in terminal
<adamramadhan> it says permision denai for 100x
<rabiddachshund> Cynthia, according to the wiki, the kernel ignores the sticky bit on files and makes it so that only root can modify them. That's not really what I want, is it?
<greezmunkey> robin0800: what applets?
<Cynthia> adamramadhan: /usr/share can only be written to by root; you'll need to use 'gksudo nautilus'
<rabiddachshund> Cynthia, nvm, I read it wrong.
<Smeh> oook. Any suggestions for a new box that won't even boot the 9.10 / 10.04 installer from the CD?
<quietone> flan_suse,  Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev ff) (prog-if ff) !!! Unknown header type 7f
<adamramadhan> sksudo nautilus ? how should i work with that sksudo neutilius
<acerimmer> Smeh: alternate installer iso??
<robin0800> greezmunkey: panel applets
<Smeh> 03sc00i00' unexpected exit with status 0x0009
<Cynthia> adamramadhan: You enter the words 'gksudo nautilus' (without ') in a Terminal
<greezmunkey> Smeh: is the cdrom on the bios boot list?
<mikeliss> Any ideas from the crowd why I don't have buttons for suspend or hibernate after upgrading to Lucid?
<Cynthia> !terminal | adamramadhan
<ubottu> adamramadhan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222184
<Smeh> yes, it's booting, it's just failing while loading the installer.. i guess due to a graphics incompatability or.. something
<flan_suse> quietone, that's not the web cam.
<Cynthia> adamramadhan: (+)And then you can copy-paste from within the new Nautilus (file browser) that appears
<how-are-you> hello
<greezmunkey> Smeh: waht hardware?
<acerimmer> how-are-you: hi
<how-are-you> lol
<quietone> flan_suse, oh i'll see if I can paste the whole thing then. What is it?
<Hopeless8009> how do you run update manager in terminal
<acerimmer> how-are-you: !ask
<Smeh> it's some intel chipset mobo with an e5400 in it
<Smeh> on board graphics
<Cynthia> Hopeless8009: update-manager
<Aazoris> Ok ok what about public keys, do any of you know how to generate a public/private key from an Ubuntu Server?... or the command prompt to do so?
<Sakuya> I just upgraded to 10.4, however I upgraded in kubuntu using update manager, so now it boots as Ubuntu running kde.  I get a splash, but no logo, just text
<flan_suse> quietone, sudo lspci -v
<Hopeless8009> thank you cynthia
<acerimmer> Hopeless8009: as root sudo apt-get install updates
<how-are-you> i am having some problem with 3d modeling "blender"tool
<dagon> What is Ubuntu "Lucid"
<gluonman> I inserted an audio CD into my Ubuntu 9.10 box and it failed to mount. It also fails to eject. How can I eject the CD?
<acerimmer> dagon: latest release i.e. 10.04
<Cynthia> how-are-you: as that is a specialised application, #ubuntu has little chance of helping you with Blender
<Cynthia> (+) Please see #blender if there's such a channel
<GeekSquid> how-are-you: please /join #blender for specific application support
<acerimmer> how-are-you: there's probably a discussion forum for blender
<dagon> Ah acerimmer thank you. Just because it's recent, it's called Lucid? or is there some major deal behind it
<how-are-you> i do not see menu of blender tool. why?
<acerimmer> dagon: every release has a code name.  lucid lynx is the 10.04
<Cynthia> dagon: It's just a release codename. Each version has initials one later in the alphabet than the previous. E.g. Hardy Heron, Intrepid Ibex, etc.
<LUCIDementia> flan_suse: thanks, but I keep getting the error listed on the forum, like the last poster
<greezmunkey> Smeh: Heh, check this out: http://www.vtc.com/products/UbuntuLinux/BootingLiveCD/59896
<dagon> Oh ok thank you very much acerimmer and Cynthia
<ARandomNub> Hey, all =D!
<Duckbutter> How do I link (shortcut) my hard drives (filesystem and all NTFS drives) onto my desktop
<acerimmer> dagon: no prob.  enjoy ubuntu
<greezmunkey> Smeh: do you have sound on the box you are on now?
<Aazoris> Hey Cynthia do I need the " ' " preceding and exceding the " sudo apt-get install updates "
<Hopeless8009> whats a good dvd riper for Ubuntu
<Cynthia> Aazoris: No
<Aazoris> Ok thanks
<acerimmer> how-are-you: http://www.blender.org/
<GeekSquid> Hopeless8009: dvdrip is the application I use
<adamramadhan> still cant work, btw how can theme.awn can be installed ?
<adamramadhan> awn cant even read it
<ARandomNub> acerimmer: private?:)
<adamramadhan> oh men
<acerimmer> ok
<Cynthia> Duckbutter: Right-click desktop, Create Launcher, enter the command 'nautilus /' (filesystem) and a name. For the others, 'nautilus /path'
<Hopeless8009> would that be sudo apt-get install dvdrip
<GeekSquid> Hopeless8009: yes
<how-are-you> oh ok
<Aazoris> Ok now im on the server and shows the last time that I've accessed the server was: "Thu May 20 05:30:54 2010 from." So im crossing my fingers that this works.
<Hopeless8009> are there any depindencys
<adamramadhan> this is why i hate linux . just one day. and i think im going to the hospitle today. awn event cant read .awn files.
<Hopeless8009> y
<GeekSquid> Hopeless8009: automatically fuffilled by the script
<flan_suse> LUCIDementia, no chance to reinstall from scratch?
<zubin71> Hello, is there anyway I could ssh into my ubuntu One account?
<Hopeless8009> cool
<Hopeless8009> im about ready to rip Avatar
<quietone> flan_suse, pastebin is not available.
<gogeta> Hopeless8009: pirate!!
<gogeta> Hopeless8009: lol
<linuxmonster> what are .awn files?
<how-are-you> Can i hide my ip addressees from irc so that none can see?
<gogeta> how-are-you: turn on annon mode
<GeekSquid> zubin71: nope, ubuntu-one has a propriatary access protocall
<how-are-you> my fucking ask(lol)
<flan_suse> quietone, pastebin.org? ubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<Hopeless8009> i paid for it
<adamramadhan> avant-window-navigator
<Hopeless8009> to rent it
<GeekSquid> !ohmy | how-are-you
<ubottu> how-are-you: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<adamramadhan> dunno . it should be installed from the manager
<adamramadhan> but it seems awn cant read .awn file
<adamramadhan> im downloading a theme that contain .awm file for awm
<GeekSquid> how-are-you: register your nick and request a cloak in #freenode
<adamramadhan> but really fail
<zubin71> GeekSquid, aah thats sad :( thankx anyway
<Aazoris> Ok its said this:    [root@Anthony ~]# sudo apt-get install updates
<Aazoris> sudo: apt-get: command not found.    What am I missing
<Hopeless8009> will that flat out copy too
<ss_> Hi using Ubuntu 10.04 on Intel 32 bit core 2 dual, wanting to install gdesklets but it gives error "could not import tiling module", searched around and found that python 2.4 should be installed for this, but where is python 2.4 for Lucid 10.04? Its not there in packages
<gogeta> Aazoris: no :
<GeekSquid> Hopeless8009: nope, it will encode it to VOB, and you can use devede to recreate the disk
<quietone> flan_suse,  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ is in read only mode. My output is here  http://pastebin.org/256415
<gogeta> lol
<flan_suse> quietone, is this a USB web cam
<flan_suse> ?
<SamuelPeterson> Can someone tell me how to mount an SFTP directory? When I go to Places -> Connect to Server... I do not have the option of mounting SFTP.
<GeekSquid> SamuelPeterson: it is called SSH
<quietone> flan_suse, built into Dell laptop
<ekkimargni> Anyone know if Spring Roo or STS is in the repositories?
<adamramadhan> awn eveent cant read his own theme http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Simple+Glass?content=67642
<adamramadhan> ah
<gluonman> I'm trying to eject my audio CD from my computer (running Ubuntu 9.10).  The CD won't mount, but after doing sudo lshw -C disk, it reports that the tray is open, even though it's not.  How can I get my CD ejected?
<Cynthia> quietone: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ != http://paste.ubuntu.com/ :)
<SamuelPeterson> GeekSquid, I understand that it is SSH, but I need to mount the file system so I can just use gedit on the files I'm modifying.
<adamramadhan> i think i should go back to windows
<puzzle> type eject
<Cynthia> gluonman: 'eject'
<gluonman> Cynthia, I've tried the eject command. Doesn't work.
<gogeta> adamramadhan: windows whyyy
<Aazoris>  gogeta no, are u saying that im doing it wrong, or no there's nothing missing
<flan_suse> quietone, I don't see it listed as a device...
<gogeta> Aazoris: sudo apt-get install appname
<gluonman> Cynthia, that may have to do with the fact that the tray's status is set to open already.
<Cynthia> gluonman: Weird, it has worked in Karmic when Right-click/Eject and the eject button didn't work
<Cynthia> Perhaps
<quiescens> a lot of the built in stuff in laptops these days is usb anyway
<greezmun1ey> was I kicked?
<flan_suse> quiescens, try this: lsusb
<flan_suse> quiescens, do it now.
<adamramadhan> gogeta, look 2 hours for learning copying files ? after i copy the files this failinggodsoftware is no good reading his own theme http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/AWN+Theme+Cloud?content=66769
<flan_suse> quiescens, well?
<Aazoris> ok but isnt the update a file already on my system for it to auto update or do i have to install it manually
<GeekSquid> SamuelPeterson: yes, use the SSH function in Connect to Server, and it will allow you to mount the user's filesystem that you are logging in as
<flan_suse> Okay, fine, quietone, you try lsusb instead.
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<quietone> flan_suse, Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV2640 Webcam
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<adamramadhan> w
<SamuelPeterson> GeekSquid: oh... thank you... err... I feel oblivious, I didn't see that on the list.
<sean-laptop> hey all.. how are you tonite?
<greezmunkey> yikes
<adamramadhan> i dont know why should my company use this os. really time spending
<gogeta> adamramadhan: if i rember to apply themes are are tgz you just slect the file from the theme settings and it does all the work
<red2kic> sean-laptop: I'm great. Why are you talking for Sean? Is he asleep or something?
<adamramadhan> gogeta, no it dont work. try installing from the awn dock.
<greezmunkey> *Alternate* pastebins: http://snipt.org , http://pastebin.com
<tommyss4l> I'm having some issues with adding an external monitor with my netbook, anyone able to give advice?
<red2kic> tommyss4l: Explain issues.
<adamramadhan> this is and incopitible file
<Aazoris> ok how do I copy the ubunut server desktop app to the server....? Question was probably already asked. Soz
<flan_suse> quietone, what about: lsmod
<adamramadhan> what the hell?
<sean-laptop> red2kick i am sean.. its my laptops username lol
<sean-laptop> i have a question if someone can help me
<red2kic> sean-laptop: I know. :) Ask away.
<gogeta> adamramadhan: on't unzip the .tar.gz files unless the theme is called a "pack" on the  download page. GTK, Metacity, and icon themes go to System >  Preferences > Themes. Just drag and drop the .tar.gz into the Theme  Manager window.
<gogeta> adamramadhan: how hard is that
<Zelozelos> i installed a program with wine but it didnt make the launchers for it, how do i get wine to make the launcher/how do i make a launcher myself for it?
<sean-laptop> well i just install lucid on an HP Pavillion dv6000 series and the screen is all weird on the login screen
<adamramadhan> its an awm file gotgeta: for avant dock or something like that
<sean-laptop> installed i mean
<Aazoris> Cythia you still here earlier you was helping with that.
<tommyss4l> I am trying to add a monitor, my compiz stuff is not working now, I can't go above 600x400 on mirror, and I don't have my digital 4th of july with split monitors
<adamramadhan> not a gtk
<red2kic> Zolomon_: Right-click and "Create Launcher"
<gogeta> adamramadhan: GDM themes go to System > Administration > Login Window
<ekkimargni> SamuelPeterson: Did you find sshfs?
<sean-laptop> its like parts of it are too large and its overlapping on itself
<Cynthia> Zelozelos rather, red2kic?
<SamuelPeterson> ekkimargni: Yeah, I installed it and SSH was added to the "Connect to Server" gui
<bilalakhtar> Hi people, I installed exim on my Karmic computer about 2 months ago, wen lucid arrived, i did a network upgrade, and from now on, exim starts very very slowly. How do I prevent exim4 from starting on boot? I want it to start when I invoke the init.d file manually.
<Aazoris> You said I needed to do the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. How do I get ubuntu-desktop on my server?
<sean-laptop> the screen res is off i think
<quietone> flan_suse, http://pastebin.org/256427
<sean-laptop> any default res command?
<red2kic> Cynthia: Meh. You're right. I should use Z*: from now on. :P
<gogeta> adamramadhan: oh a dock theme i dont knoe those
<ekkimargni> SamuelPeterson: Although, if you're using a GUI, nautilus will talk sftp to the server, and gedit can edit through that
<Cynthia> red2kic: :)
<ekkimargni> Aazoris: you probably shouldn't, if it is a server
<adamramadhan> btw how can i stop this irc from that chat from scrolling down
<gogeta> adamramadhan: getting mad at something 3rd party lol
<adamramadhan> i cant see the text
<adamramadhan> so fast
<Zelozelos> red2kic i dont have that option when i right click on the filename, do i need to restart my sys or smthin?
<Aazoris> ekkimargni why not i hat this dos view
<bilalakhtar> should I ask that question in #ubuntu-server?
<Aazoris> hate*
<adamramadhan> scroll up then it scrool down again.
<ekkimargni> Aazoris: Then you probably don't want a server >_>
<adamramadhan> becouse everyone is talking
<renegaid> when i change audio to 5,1 it sounds terrible. i have to leave it on stereo
<Tonren> I'm trying to run the IRfanView installer with wine, but it exits with no output.  I asked in #winehq but figured it couldn't hurt to ask here too.
<adamramadhan> how can i see my text ?
<flan_suse> quietone, how did you test the web cam?
<red2kic> Zelozelos: Right-click on the desktop.
<Aazoris> lol my windows server had a gui, im like used to a gui
<adamramadhan> god speed
<SamuelPeterson> ekkimargni: yeah, that's what I started doing. I enjoy mounting remote file systems for programming work.
<greezmunkey> adamramadhan: what chat client are you using?
<adamramadhan> empaty
<gogeta> adamramadhan: hears how to do it with awn
<adamramadhan> or what ever on the about thingi
<gogeta> http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/08/awn-manager-and-themes-using-latest.html
<pat5star> omg, why is their no sgu tonight?
<ekkimargni> Aazoris: And you think that Windows server having a GUI is ... a /feature/? o_O
<renegaid> Aazoris: that's one thign i don't get? so many apps have no gui
<ekkimargni> Aazoris: just install ubuntu-desktop if you want a desktop system
<Zelozelos> red2kic, ahh that was too easy, thanks for the help
<red2kic> Zelozelos: No problem.
<adamramadhan> gogeta: thats a long time ago , i know google well so i search it before i post it.
<quietone> I noticed the lack of video with ekiga today. then I downloaded cheese as I know I used it successfully in 9.10. Cheese gives "no device found"
<red2kic> sean-laptop: Specific model, plz?
<carlitos__> whay is  happening something funny, usb like files in /media/
<gogeta> adamramadhan: i dont how it changed mutch
<adamramadhan> btw HOW do i stop this from scrooling to the bottom?, i cant see the upper text, im useing empathy
<Aazoris> I already got it, my main point in all this is seeking help for my VPS which has Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on it.
<Cynthia> carlitos__: /media/ hosts all of your devices, therefore it IS going to have CD and Usb icons
<sean-laptop> -red2kic its an HP Pavillion DV6916NR
<Zelozelos> red2kic, any idea why wine didnt make the launchers?
<Nilos> My usb woreless network adapter is attempting to retrive an IP addrress but no luck.Please pm me to help
<Aazoris> All I wanted was a gui to help me get around
<ekkimargni> red2kic: What do you mean, you don't get it?
<red2kic> adamramadhan: Use a decent client IMO. xchat.
<adamramadhan> scrool up
<adamramadhan> scroll bottom
<carlitos__> Cynthia: before was not, why happen this ?
<adamramadhan> oh yeah good thinking.
<GeekSquid> pat5star: friday night
<adamramadhan> change the client,
<Cynthia> carlitos__: It happened before Ubuntu Lucid, too
<red2kic> Zelozelos: I don't use wine myself. You can ask in #wine -- Afaik they should make launchers if you install programs, not standalone exes.
<liyn> how would i allow complte access to a folder and its contents
<liyn> chmod
<gogeta> adamramadhan: its drage it to the theme window now liek the rest oof ubuntu
<Zelozelos> red2kic, kk ty again ;)
<Cynthia> carlitos__: (+) I have Karmic myself, and it has 6 USB icons in /media/. (Built-in card reader counts for 4)
<liyn> complete access for any account
<pat5star> GeekSquid: didn't mean to post that here, but now that you responded, no according to my guide, not tonight!
<carlitos__> Cynthia: yes  is the  same  this
<adamramadhan> oh what the hell i cant see your text
<gogeta> adamramadhan: Themes can be downloaded from the Themes page  of the wiki. Once you have downloaded a theme, drag the downloaded file  into the Themes area of awn-manager. Select (click on) the desired  theme and click the "Apply" button.
<adamramadhan> gogeta im doing that
<red2kic> sean-laptop: Just for gdm or the whole screen?
<Cynthia> carlitos__: Sorry then, I don't understand the point you're trying to make
<adamramadhan> thats why im posting it here
<linuxmonster> too cool I found a how-to on using firefox,wine and steam all under ubuntu
<gogeta> adamramadhan: maybe the theme is to old
<red2kic> sean-laptop: You can type "red" then press tab to highlight me.
<quietone> flan_suse, I have found 3 people in the forum with same problem but no solution.
<greezmunkey_> empathy bytes for irc :)
<carlitos__> Cynthia:  sorry before wasn't
<linh> best dock awn ,cairo or .....?
<greezmunkey_> yikes
<liyn> how would i allow complete access to a folder and its contents
<flan_suse> quietone, and there's no hotkeys to toggle the web cam?
<liyn> through chmod
<liyn> read/write/delete/create
<adamramadhan> gogeta, it should be removed then, or maybe shows it verison or something, becouse it official. if its not official then its ok
<linuxmonster> chmod 775 dir_name I think is the syntax
<gogeta> adamramadhan: gnome look isnt a offical site its all uder submetted
<quietone> flan_suse, good question. The only switch is for the wireless&bluetooth
<adamramadhan> btw i wasted 4 hours spending my time from now on just to copy paste, and working on how to applaying theme.
<sean-laptop> red2kic, ok.. so hp pavillion DV6915NC
<gogeta> adamramadhan: hese themes are for 0.3.x only. For 0.4.x, go to the Awn forum (see the  "Awn rewrite (0.3.9/0.4) themes" thread at the top, MediaWiki  won't render the link properly).
<adamramadhan> and trying to scroll up using empathy irc. it should be xchat
<sean-laptop> red2kic, any ideas?
<greezmunkey> adamramadhan: get xchat, you'll do better :)
<red2kic> sean-laptop: Yes. I'm asking if the funkylook screen occurs on only gdm or all times?
<gogeta> adamramadhan: they did change the theme system
<oodavid> can smbmount link a local folder to an FTP server online??
<linuxmonster> any channel with 1540 users will be hard to stop the scrolling no matter what you use lol
<sean-laptop> red2kic, whats gdm?
<adamramadhan> gogeta the link please ? sory i cant read it fast, downloading xchat now
<red2kic> sean-laptop: The Gnome login.
<Cynthia> adamramadhan: XChat is much better. I'd put the much in underlined bold CAPS, but I'm afraid I'll get kicked :)
<red2kic> Cynthia: Try it.
<flan_suse> quietone, it's a laptop or netbook?
<greezmunkey> Cynthia: *much*
<Cynthia> red2kic: *MUCH*
<quietone> flan_suse, laptop Dell Inspiron 1525
<Cynthia> :)
<sebsebseb> Konversation :)  Xchat ok, but :(
<greezmunkey> you had to do it...
<ferfactor> Cynthia, hi, how are you?
<oodavid> can smbmount link a local folder to an FTP server online??
<linuxmonster> I love xchat and use it only other when in console of course. but even Xchat it gets hard sometimes to follow along when there is so many guests and questions
<sean-laptop> red2kic, i am using xubuntu, so XFCE login
<Cynthia> Yeah, sorry :)
<linh> XCHAT-GNOME ROCKS!!!!!
<Cynthia> oodavid: I believe smbmount only deals with SMB (Samba... Windows sharing) shares
<oodavid> Cynthia: Hmm, OK
<linuxmonster> you would be correct Cynthia
<red2kic> sean-laptop: Have you tried #xubuntu?  Personally, I have mine set up for autologin since I'm the owner and the only primary user of the machine.
<gogeta> adante: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Cloudor+-+AWN+Theme?content=123962 thers a cloud theme for the newer version
<sean-laptop> red2kic, oh ok
<wildbat> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<sean-laptop> i will try thank you
<Cynthia> oodavid: (+) You'd have to do something like Places / Connect ot Server, and specify FTP
<Loshki`> what do y'all use to monitor console messages? Is there a dedicated app?
<Cynthia> me: ot -> to
<gogeta> adamramadhan: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Cloudor+-+AWN+Theme?content=123962 sorry wrong guy
<oodavid> Cynthia: I've tried that but it opens a new folder showing the FTP contents, I want to specify a local folder to use instead...
<gogeta> adamramadhan: just find stuff made recently you should be fine
<oodavid> Thing is, I'm sure I've done it before so I'm kinda baffled
<Cynthia> oodavid: Ah. Hm, I'll look for something.
<oodavid> Cynthia: You are a legend!!!
<flan_suse> quietone, that particular web cam has issues with Ubuntu.
<Cynthia> oodavid: ? at this link: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/05/how-to-use-ftp-filesystem-on-ubuntu-using-curlftpfs.html
<adamramadhan> you know what, the olny not failing thing on linux is the community
<oodavid> Cynthia: How swift are you?! Amazing, thanks :D
<sebsebseb> adamramadhan: yes most of the distros have a nice communinty,  not only Ubuntu
<oodavid> (might be back for more...)
<quietone> quietone, lucky me!
<Cynthia> oodavid: High Google-fu :)
<gogeta> adamramadhan: yea i looked up the theme you whanted it was made in 2007
<linuxmonster> tail -f should allow monitoring of console messages and or logs
<gogeta> adamramadhan: old
<oodavid> Cynthia: heehee, brilliant!
<BlAck6j73> hey guys      will grub2 loopback feature work if the iso in on a ntfs or vfat partition?
<Loshki> linuxmonster: so is that what you use? tail -f in a terminal? There's nothing else?
<flan_suse> quietone, one second.
<Cynthia> btw oodavid if you don't like CurlFtpFS, here's my search query: http://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+mount+a+ftp+folder+in+the+filesystem
<quietone> flan_suse, ok
<adamramadhan> ok if there is any ubuntu core developer in this room, maybe he will see my text, make copy paste file easy.
<sebsebseb> !brainstorm | adamramadhan
<ubottu> adamramadhan: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<flan_suse> quietone: sudo rmmod uvcvideo gspca_ov519 gspca_main vloopback videodev v4l1_compat
<linuxmonster> adamramadhan,  i think the devs have their own room on here
<Cynthia> BlAck6j73: I don't think it will work on NTFS, only VFAT
<adamramadhan> permision thingy is takeing newbies time about 2 hours to work on it.
<linh> 10.04=epic fail
<sebsebseb> linh: uhmm?
 * red2kic do-release-upgrade -d his HTPC machine and pray it does not break
<BlAck6j73> Cynthia: Ta
<Loshki> red2kic: make a backup before you start, and then even if it fails, you won't be stuck...
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> what is a decent vpn server software that you can get from the repos?
<linuxmonster> I would not go that far linh only reason i dont use it is because Stanford has not updated its F@H client yet for the new libs that both Ubuntu and fedora use
<Loshki> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<red2kic> Loshki: A lesson worthy of passing along. :)
<quietone> flan_suse, done
<Loshki> red2kic: been there...
<BlAck6j73> !loopback
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<linh> release dates to fast not fix bugs first
<flan_suse> quietone, okay, now in this order: http://pastebin.org/256476
<red2kic> BlAck6j73: Ask the question in #grub
<Roasted> So at one point I had my laptop dual screening with a 2nd monitor on 10.04. I haven't had the 2nd monitor on my laptop in the last week and have rebooted it several times. However, sometimes it boots up and the login screen isnt there. Where is it? On the "other monitor" thats not connected. Why is Ubuntu thinking a 2nd monitor is still there????
<dante> hello i am knew to ubuntu 10.04 and i have recently installed it using parallels mac os x, however i have been unable to install parallels tools, can anybody help me
<Loshki> linh: I don't disagree, but the proper place for that discussion is #ubuntu-offtopic
<flan_suse> quietone, now try the web cam with Cheese.
<BlAck6j73> red2kic   ok will try that
<NightDragon> wow
<NightDragon> creating a email server
<linh> how facist is that this is on topic
<NightDragon> is a *pain in the ass*
<red2kic> Roasted: My wild card guess is that it's reading the information from /etc/X11/xorg* ?
<maco> linh: support questions are on topic here. generic complaints/whining are not
<linh> gates=jobs=shuttleworth
<maco> NightDragon: watch language
<Loshki> linh: Oh, stop moaning. I'm just asking you to move a discussion to a more appropriate venue...
<Roasted> red2kic, no idea. Its an intel card. Its no longer udal screened and under sys - pref - monitors I reset it back to be single screen with the proper resolution. But if I reboot over and over and over, about 3/10 times it fails to show up properly with a fresh boot.
<linh> no support only sheep
<GeekSquid> NightDragon: can I reccommend vpostmaster ... works really well on Hardy 8.04 ... google vpostmaster
<gogeta> Loshki: lol im rating for you to rain hell on him
<gogeta> wating
<BlAck6j73> Roasted:  I have 2 mons   and it only picks up both if both are attached
<quietone> flan_suse, It is working! Even though both vloopback and v11_compat failed - module not found
<Flannel> linh: Being appropriate is about respect
<kozin> ့hello i have problem to install gnochm. when i type sudo apt-get install gnochm it reply gnochm: Depends: python-gtkhtml2 but it is not going to be installed. what should i need to do?
<red2kic> linh: People learn by making mistakes. Sit tight in your room and moan and moan and moan will accomplish nothing for you. Use #ubuntu-offtopic to release your frustrations.
<gogeta> oh you done it now
<greezmunkey> Hawaiian_Eskimo: It'll take some tinkering, but you can use Openswan for that.
<Loshki> gogeta: I'm all about killing them with kindness :-)
<brah-> red2kic lot of nerd rage you got there
<Roasted> BlAck6j73, I never see 2 monitors in the preferences menu. But my screen will act as if I DO have 2 monitors. Very stupid. I'm tempted to install 9.10... grr.
<gogeta> Loshki: and the ban hammer
<gogeta> lol
<linh> every 6 months new mistake
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> all the stuff on the google seems to be about connecting to a vpn... not creating a vpn server >:(
<maco> linh: if you have specific bugs, the best thing to do is report them in launchpad with very specific details for reproduction and if possible a pointer to the upstream patch that fixes the bug
<red2kic> Roasted: Can't you run TTY and try xrandr? Seems like a temporary fix?
<red2kic> Roasted: (When that occurs). Or do you simply reboot?
<linuxmonster> linh,  perhaps but atleast linux disto's dont ask you to pay $125.00 + to get the misstakes lol
<Roasted> red2kic, I just reboot.
<BlAck6j73> Roasted:  you should have   "Mirror Screens"
<Loshki> gogeta: yes, kindness....and the ban hammer :-)
<greezmunkey> Hawaiian_Eskimo: It'll take some tinkering, but you can use Openswan for that. Google ubuntu openswan.
<linh> in human terms please i thought it was "linux for human beings"?
<flan_suse> quietone, did you spell it right?
<Roasted> BlAck6j73, Nope. Sometimes the "extended screen" *IS* my laptop screen, with the login screen on the other side. I know this because if I just hit enter and hit my PW, I can still log in. I just have to get the key sequence dead on without error.
<Flannel> Oh bother.
<flan_suse> quietone, it's v4l1_compat
<gogeta> Flannel: oh i whanted Loshki to do it lol
<quietone> flan_suse, I am double checking all that now
<maco> Flannel:  missed the channel name? :P
<maco> gogeta: erm i dont think Loshki is an op...
<Loshki> gogeta: I'm not an op, I've never banned anyone in my life...
<gogeta> :-(
<linuxmonster> the floodbots could ban if its needed
<BlAck6j73> Roasted:  Ah I dont have mine extended    each mon is in a diff room
<Flannel> Guys, lets get back to support.  We can discuss these things in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<red2kic> Flannel: I support you. :)
<Flannel> red2kic: Much obliged
<Roasted> BlAck6j73, whats retarded is the monitor IS AT WORK. Im here at home and theres times I reboot and ubuntu acts stupid in regard to the resolution and screen orientation, thinking a 2nd monitor is still there.
<oodavid> Out of curiosity, are you guys canonical employees?
<gogeta> Roasted: you try xrandr
<gogeta> Roasted: to change your rez
<sebsebseb> oodavid: no the ops are volunters from the community, as well as most/all people who help out in this channel
<Cynthia> oodavid: only a handful in here are
<Loshki> oodavid: as far as I know, *everyone* here is a volunteer...
<Roasted> gogeta, I do. I go back to monitor preferences, set my resolution, hit apply, close, etc. I can reboot 10 more times and on average 3 of those times would be screwed up.
<oodavid> Wow, massive kudos to everyone!! off-topic(ish)
<flan_suse> quietone, works in Cheese and other applications?
<gogeta> Roasted: sounds like it is confusing your monoters try sutiing down monoter 2 when not using it
<quietone> flan_suse, yes it was a typo. All fixed and in a script for later. works in cheese. I will try ekiga now
<Roasted> gogeta, yep. I may reinstall tho, cause I have a specific partitioning structure set up for work and I forgot soemthing when I set it up originally
<Roasted> gogeta, but I just question if I should even bother with 10.04 on here.
<Loshki> Roasted: the fact that it happens intermittently, and on reboot, suggests it's some weird state left over in the hardware. Those are really hard to diagnose...
<Roasted> gogeta, much love to 10.04, I swear by it on my desktop, but this laptop thing is irritating.
<flan_suse> quietone, wait.
<oodavid> Cynthia: curlftpfs mounted my folder to FTP - thaaanks!!
<gogeta> Roasted: disabling monoter wile not in use should stop it
<linuxmonster> Roasted,  ya know I am the opposite I only have it on my laptop lol]
<Roasted> Loshki, I have no idea man. The only thing I could try is to pull the battery out and hit hte power button to drain the capacitors. Ive had that fix some very unexplainable things in the past.
<BlAck6j73> Roasted:  I can leave both mons on with no problems :P
<Cynthia> oodavid: Heh, awesome :) You're welcome
<quietone> flan_suse, ekiga now finds the camera.
<gogeta> Roasted: just unplugging it from the laptop should due
<Loshki> Roasted: that's worth a try you know...
<kzman> what more stuff is in the ubuntu dvd than ubuntu cd?
<Roasted> In fact I had my gaming desktop in vista hibernate once when I forgot to disable hibernation. My PC wouldnt boot. At. All. It wouldnt power on whatsoever. Its like it was unplugged. I unplugged it, pressed power button 4-5 times, bam - fired up.
<linuxmonster> kzman,  a ton of proggies you would never use probably in a million years
<linh> kzman- more bugs on dvd
<quietone> flan_suse, thank you!
<flan_suse> quiescens, save this into a file called enableovcam : http://pastebin.org/256514
<flan_suse> quietone, *
<subsume> How can I debug a really slow mail-server?
<BlAck6j73> Roasted:  thereis a pkg called switchconf which will allow you to select a diiff config on every boot
<Flannel> kzman: DVD has Desktop CD + Alternate CD (textmode installer) + additional packages.
<gogeta> Roasted: vista probly ssaw it had a bad hibernate and whent back to normel boot
<renegaid> can someone hlp me out? everything I do results in terrible 5.1 sound. I have to leave it at stereo
<linuxmonster> kzman,  but if your a programmer or a developer then their would be a ton of usefull tools
<flan_suse> quietone, then copy it into /usr/bin/ like this: sudo cp -v enableovcam /usr/bin/
<kzman> documentation for that?
<Loshki> subsume: look in /var/log/mail.* and see if you can see what it's doing. You should be able to tell all sorts of stuff from the logs...
<Roasted> gogeta, thats exactly what happened. It didnt resume when things got running. But its just funny that two operating systems can reside on 1 system, and that ONE (not both) of the OS's can do something to lock up the hardware.
<flan_suse> quietone, and make it executable: sudo chmod 644 /usr/bin/enableovcam
<BlAck6j73> Roasted: I use it for diff networks Im on   but itcan do other stuff as well
<Flannel> kzman: What sort of documentation?
<gogeta> Roasted: genrely vutting all power will reset the hibernate
<flan_suse> quietone, and now you can make a menu entry or a panel button, and give it the command: gksu /usr/bin/enableovcam
<Loshki> Roasted: oh, I don't think it's hard to lock up hardware. Quite the reverse, actually...
<gogeta> Roasted: if you get a lockup
<flan_suse> quietone, give it any icon you want, etc.
<Roasted> gogeta, Im backing my data up on it now. 2 minutes to go and Ill drain the caps and see what happens.
<gogeta> Roasted: effectly resetting the hardware
<Roasted> gogeta, then Ill just go reboot-crazy for a few minutes and see what happens
<flan_suse> quietone, what this will do is run the script with sudo privileges from the click of a menu or button.
<subsume> Loshki - I don't really know what those logs are saying.
<flan_suse> quietone, use it to "re-enable" the web cam.
<subsume> Loshki - in mail.log there's this really repetitive entry that's going every few seconds.
<gogeta> Roasted: as long as ther no second monoter to detect at boot i see no reasion for it to confuse anything
<Loshki> subsume: better start at the beginning then. What mail software are you using, and what is the problem you're seeing?
<Roasted> gogeta, thats where I was confused. But perhaps something is just stuck like you and several others suggested. I hope that fixes it. Its very frsutrating.
<marloshouse> i just upgraded to ubuntu 10 and kde has lost all menus and mouse clicking.  mouse movement still works, but everything else is gone.  is there a file/folder i can delete to get everything to reset?
<subsume> Loshki problem is mails are taking like 30min to an hour to arrive. I'm using sendmail I guess.
<Loshki> gogeta: Roasted: unless of course, there's a bug somewhere...
<marloshouse> i even created a new user and still no kde except for the background wallpaper
<gogeta> Loshki: yea that why i said disconnect it pretty easy to tell thats a bug
<Roasted> Loshki, at which point, 9.10 would be in order.
<Roasted> gogeta, disconnect... what?
<Roasted> the monitor?
<gogeta> Roasted: monoter 2
<gogeta> Roasted: yea
<Roasted> gogeta, lol, monitor 2 is about 15 miles away at work.
<quietone> flan_suse, ok, just not sure why I just can't leave the modules in the current configuration for the next boot.
<gogeta> Roasted: so its doing it wile not connected
<Roasted> gogeta, theres no monitor 2. not now. not at home here at this moment. yet rebooting several times still yields those results.
<Roasted> gogeta, oh yes.
<gogeta> Roasted: i saw if you get the wrong rez just fix it with xrandr
<gogeta> say
<Loshki> subsume: hmm. Take a look at the headers of one of the mails that arrived late. You need to look at the Received headers. Each one is timestamped, so that will tell you who handled the mail and how long it took each step, so you can see where the delay was...
<subsume> loshki its postfix i think.
<Roasted> gogeta, sometimes I get the wrong rez, but sometimes my login window ends up on the "2nd monitor." I say that because I just have the purple background, no login. But if I hit enter to select my username and type my PW, Ic an log in, proving the login screen should have been on the 2nd display that wasnt existent.
<flan_suse> quietone, try it.
<NinjaStar> hi
<flan_suse> quietone, reboot and see if the web cam works.
<gogeta> Roasted: so your running with 2 displays now or not
<Loshki> subsume: a minute ago you said it was sendmail. It can't be both. Either way, that's not what I asked...
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> what's the package i have to install to compile software?
<flan_suse> quietone, add those modules to this file: /etc/modules
<Roasted> gogeta, I do not have 2 displays.
<Cynthia> Hawaiian_Eskimo: build-essential should suffice
<flan_suse> quietone, that will force them to load upon boot up.
<gogeta> Roasted: i say as long as you only have 1 display that bug whont reapper
<Roasted> gogeta, but sometimes ubuntu boots up and thinks it does, with my login screen not here.
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> Cynthia: thanks, can never remember that package name...
<Roasted> gogeta, plus I can move my mouse to the right, and itll keep going. it wont hit a "wall" like it does on the other edges
<gogeta> Roasted: oh then disable display to totaly
<gogeta> 2
<Roasted> gogeta, I did.
<gogeta> Roasted: that should fix it
<Roasted> gogeta, theres no display 2. theres only my laptop screen.
<Roasted> theres NOTHING else.
<Roasted> yet it persisted.
<Roasted> see my frustration now? :(
<gogeta> Roasted: yep but in your display prefs tell it to display knothing on monoter 2 so even if it thinks you have 2 it whont try to use it
<Roasted> gogeta, I understand that. But in display prefs, theres no monitor 2. Nothing. Just my laptop screen. No dual screen configured, etc.
<tsyj2007> ubuntu
<subsume> loshki well I don't have examples...its just my users are always sending me email telling me the mail isn't arriving. its seemingly random. I get them instantly. I suppose I wonder what all these logs are constantly chattering about
<Roasted> gogeta, I dont know how to disable something when it doesnt exist in the prefences
<tsyj2007> I have install samada
<tsyj2007> but it don't work
<gogeta> Roasted: i saw when it bugs again drop it bash sudo service gdm stop login then startx
<gogeta> Roasted: that way if it is seiing 2 you can disable it from there
<Moocman> Are noobs allowed to ask questions here?
<Roasted> gogeta, I did the battery thing, pulled it and hit the power button a bunch of times. Rebooted 3 times, no issues.
<Roasted> Moocman, absolutely
<Moocman> Ok
<Roasted> gogeta, gonna keep rebooting to see if that fixes it
<subsume> loshki for example, this goes on every few seconds in mail.info - http://dpaste.com/196896/
<Moocman> I'm trying to install something using the Live CD
<shift_wreck> a buddy of mine has given me access to his server to set up irssi and general irc stuff. problem is hes Finnish. is there any way to set up my user specific language settings? perhaps in .profile?
<Moocman> And I'm not totally sure how
<Roasted> Moocman, install... what? Ubuntu?
<gogeta> Roasted: if it does bug you dont need to keep rebotting you can drop to bash and reset shut down gdm and startx x or even restart gdm
<Roasted> Moocman, what is "something"
<Moocman> Avast4
<Roasted> Moocman, well you're on a LiveCD environment. I'm not entirely sure you can install stuff on a LiveCD.
<tsyj2007> Moocman, no need
<Cynthia> shift_wreck: it might be possible to do that; try adding the lines LC_ALL=en_US.utf8; export LC_ALL to your .bashrc or .profile
<tsyj2007> linux is enough safe
<Moocman> No, I had a virus crash Windows 7
<gogeta> Roasted: then in the bugged state you can get a better idea of whats going wrong
<shift_wreck> Cynthia: :3
<Moocman> So I'm using Ubuntu to scan Windows for the virus
<Roasted> tsyj2007, agreed - however my linux box is a file server. You can still dig up windows viruses even though youre on LInux.
<shift_wreck> thanks ill try that
<quietone> flan_suse, ok. I will sort that out later. Thanks for everything.
<gogeta> you can install stuff temparly on a live cd
<renegaid> how do people get virus
<Roasted> tsyj2007, not to mention what Moocman just said. Scanning a windows partition from Ubuntu is a GREAT way to get infections off your system.
<renegaid> all my years never had one
<Roasted> gogeta, really? I dont understand why I was unable to install Clam TK on a livecd then. :(
<Loshki> subsume: well, like I said, the first step is get hold of an email that arrived late and examine the headers. Next time you get a complaint, ask them to forward the email to you, and then you can ask here for someone to look at it with you.
<flan_suse> quietone, no problem.
<tsyj2007> Roasted, what
<Roasted> gogeta, NOOOOOOOO! It did it.
<Moocman> I've got a USB with the download on it, but I'm unsure how to run/ install it
<gogeta> Roasted: it makes a ramdisk and you can install
<Roasted> Im reinstalling. This is ridiculous.
<severity1> quit
<gogeta> Roasted: did you do what i said
<marloshouse> i even created a new user and still no kde except for the background wallpaper
<marloshouse> i just upgraded to ubuntu 10 and kde has lost all menus and mouse clicking.  mouse movement still works, but everything else is gone.  is there a file/folder i can delete to get everything to reset?
<gogeta> Roasted: drop to bash ctrl alt f1
<Roasted> k
<renegaid> do people prefer thunderbird over evolution?
<Roasted> one second
<michelle__> ok... so... i have ubuntu detecting my NVIDIA array... but when it tries to create/format ant ext4 partition, it fails... any ideas?
<gogeta> Roasted: login and do sudo service gdm restart
<Roasted> renegaid, I do
<s9393> Anyone have any luck installing Sound Blaster Audigy in Lucid??
<tsyj2007> Roasted, ok,,,
<Loshki> subsume: Hmm, I'm not a postfix expert, so I'm not sure about the logs myself. The addresses me@domain.net and root@domain.net look odd. You might need to ask on #postfix
<renegaid> anyone had any luck getting 5.1 sound with xfi sound card
<gogeta> Roasted: you donnt need to reboot like crazy to restart x
<marloshouse> what would be the apt-get command to insure all the packages are properly installed and updated?
<lakeoftea> how do i find a file in a directory using the cli?  i wanna find a file that has "Primer.Plus" some where in it.  would it be find /media/sdb1 *Primer.Plus* ?
<Roasted> gogeta, are you saying run sudo service gdm restart to restart X, or is that something you suggest as a fix to my problem?
<linuxmonster> marloshouse,  apt-get dist update or upgrade I think is the command
<gogeta> Roasted: well lets see if restarting x unbugs it
<marloshouse> linuxmonster: thanks
<Roasted> gogeta, I restarted X. However Im going to keep rebooting to see what happens. So far 1 reboot was good.
<Moocman> Roasted: How would I install it to the USB stick?
<gogeta> Roasted: so restartind gdm unbugged it
<Roasted> gogeta, well I want to keep rebooting to see. 1 reboot doesnt mean its fixed.
<Roasted> gogeta, I rebooted 5 times before and thought it was fine. on the 6th try it was bugged.
<linuxmonster> why do you reboot so often Roasted may i ask my folding at home machine and file server I cant even recall the last time I rebooted it
<ironfoot495> hello  how do I get a 6511-SU keyboard to work on my xubuntu 9.10?
<Roasted> linuxmonster, Im trouble shooting a display problem @ login screen.
<ironfoot495> server
<ironfoot495> ?
<gogeta> Roasted: well if you just have to do that simple command to pull out at least you dont need to reboot
<Loshki> So, what do y'all use to monitor console messages? Is there a dedicated app?
<Roasted> gogeta, I know, but I know by rebooting IVe seen the problem surface - so I want to continue the EXACT same thing I was doing before to truly determine if the service gdm restart command helped.
<starnostar> so im just gonna go ahead and assume using the backtrack repo in lucid (amd64) breaks everything
<linuxmonster> Yeah I saw that Roasted  but I am trying to figure out why you reboot so often is all
<gogeta> Roasted: if it helped when you just bugged it did
<ironfoot495> is there any info that can help me with this???
<Cynthia> Loshki: I just use tail -f
<gogeta> Roasted: it whont kill the bug but work around it
<BlAck6j73> Loshki:  do you mean a certain log file?
<linuxmonster> Loshki,  I mentioned tail -f like 1 hr ago for you lol
<Roasted> linuxmonster, the problem Im experiencing is very random. I rebooted earlier 10 times, and the problem showed up twice. I just want to keep rebooting for a few more minutes to see if the problem comes up then.
<michelle__> ok... so... i have ubuntu detecting my NVIDIA array... but when it tries to create/format an ext4 partition, it fails... any ideas?
<Roasted> gogeta, I didnt have this problem before I ever tried dual screening.
<lakeoftea> could someone please help me write a command?  i need find a file that has "Primer.Plus" somewhere in the title.  would it be " find /media/sdb1 *Primer.Plus* "?
<Loshki> linuxmonster: so you did, please don't be offended, I simply wanted a second opinion?
<marloshouse> linuxmonster: any thought about why my kde would be disfunctional after the kubuntu 10 upgrade?
<Roasted> gogeta, there it is. problem is back.
<gogeta> Roasted: probly a bug in your video driver
<Roasted> *shrug* intel card.
<gogeta> Roasted: well do a gdm restart and see if it goess away
<gogeta> Roasted: at least you have a workaround now
<linuxmonster> Loshki,  no offence taken
<gogeta> Roasted: then file it as a bug
<Loshki> linuxmonster: Cynthia: years ago when I used Solaris, we used something like xterm -C but it doesn't seem to work on Ubuntu...
<Roasted> gogeta, yeah - I should. Where would I do that at.
<gogeta> Roasted: welll did restarting gdm make it go away again
<gogeta> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<linuxmonster> marloshouse,  cant say i do but I have always been a Gnome user and I had no issues upgrading one of my laptops to Lucid
<Roasted> gogeta, You know at the login screen, that bottom panel with the login options?
<Roasted> gogeta, I have the login screen on my laptop, but the bottom panel is gone. I assume its on the "other" non existent screen.
<gogeta> Roasted: after doing a gdm restart?
<Roasted> yes
<gogeta> Roasted: try sudo service gdm stop
<gogeta> Roasted: then startx
<Loshki> lakeoftea: easiest is to do something like: find . | egrep -i Primer.Plus
<gogeta> Roasted: bypass gdm
<greezmunkey> lakeoftea: you can try this in a terminal. It will print the location if it finds it: 'find . -name "*Primer.Plus*" -or -name "*Primer*" -print'
<gogeta> Roasted: see if the bugs corg relted or gdm realted
<gogeta> xorg
<Roasted> gogeta, I doubt its xorg. You need to be root to write/alter xorg. I never logged in as root for the 2nd mo nitor. That was just in the preference menu
<gogeta> Roasted: did startx get you logged in
<michelle__> um... with a xp linux dual boot, where do i put the boot loader?
<gogeta> Roasted: after stoping gdm
<Roasted> gogeta, didnt try yet -in the process of filing the bug.
<sebsebseb> michelle__: on the MBR
<wildbat> is there a easy way to convert fstab to use uuid?
<sebsebseb> michelle__: Master Boot Record
<gogeta> Roasted: all gdm is a gui login anyways you dont relly need it
<michelle__> kk so i select the raid drive and not a particular partition?
<sebsebseb> michelle__: oh raid hrm
<sebsebseb> !raid | michelle__
<ubottu> michelle__: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BlAck6j73> wildbat: how do you mean convert?
<Roasted> gogeta, wondering if I should just put 9.10 back in. I have a weird wireless issue in this laptop too.
<gogeta> Roasted: well lets see if skipping gdm works
<sebsebseb> michelle__: normally Grub goes on the MBR
<AidenGarrett> After installing ubuntu today windows 7 will no longer boot =\ Anyone know of anyway to fix this? And if I update to 10.04 ubuntu boots to a blank screen =\
<michelle__> yea it's not really clear what to put the boot loader on in the fakeraid hoe to
<gogeta> Roasted: and its just realted to that and not corg
<gogeta> xorg
<sebsebseb> michelle__: I think thats also the case with RAID
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | michelle__
<ubottu> michelle__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gogeta> Roasted: best to track the bug as close as possable so they knoe where to look
<michelle__> yea it is... i just dont know if the MBR is on the device, or on the pimary active partition, which would be the ntfs partition with wondows xp in it
<gogeta> Roasted: relly such a miner bug wouldent deture me
<wildbat> BlAck6j73, change /dev/sdx to UUID
<Roasted> gogeta, well the wireless is a hueg issue, but nobody seems to have an idea in that department.
<gogeta> Roasted: i knoe a bit abought wirless
<Roasted> gogeta, besides, besides default themes, 9.10 and 10.04 arent different enough to restrict me from doing any work on 9.10.
<Roasted> gogeta, well, want to hear my interesting problem?
<gogeta> Roasted: so did killing gdm and starting x yourself get around it
<BlAck6j73> red2kic: when you install Ubuntu is does it for you
<Roasted> gogeta, just filed the bug. going to try it now.
<sebsebseb> Roasted: the two new themes in 10.04 aren't that good really, plus I think theres a ppa for 9.10 for those themes
<red2kic> BlAck6j73: Not when you're committing to major upgrades. In my case, I have two hard drives so it prompted me about which hard drives + partitions.
<Roasted> sebsebseb, I agree - I liked ambiance but didnt like the coloring, so I edited the config files to edit the color choices. I take that same package and put it on my 9.10 desktop here at home and it works fine.
<gogeta> sebsebseb: yea butif his bug goes in filed it would linger
<gogeta> unfiled
<red2kic> BlAck6j73: All goes well. It's just matter of deciding on package maintainer's version against mine.
<BlAck6j73> red2kic:  ok got you now
<gogeta> Roasted: another way i guess would be bypassing the auto detect genreting a corg config and telling it you have only 1 display
<gogeta> xorg
<sebsebseb> Roasted: 10.04  desktop edition is quite the disapoitment really compared to previous versions,  for various reasons, at the moment
<BlAck6j73> wildbat: are you doing an upgrade?
<Roasted> sebsebseb, 10.04 was flawless on my main desktop. I fricken love it. Im just kind of blah right now with the wireless issue Im having. However, that issue is EXTREMELY weird...
<sebsebseb> Roasted: I think there was someone earlier with a similar issue
<Roasted> sebsebseb, probably me. I remember seeing you in here when I was asking for help.
<wildbat> BlAck6j73, nope ~just got dozen of partitions i want to put in fstab ;p
<gogeta> Roasted: ubuntu auto detect your stuff now but if you make a corg.conf it will use that insteed so you could force it to 1 display
<gogeta> xorg
<gogeta> i always miss that key for some reasion
<shift_wreck> hey thanks again Cynthia. your solution works wonderfully :)
<Roasted> sebsebseb, my laptop works on WPA + WPA2 networks just fine. At work we have 8 buildings, each with its own network. One building in particular secured with WPA wont let me on the wireless. Mac filtering? No. ERrors in authentication? No. Just regular WPA. WICD and NM both didnt work. Shrug.
<Cynthia> shift_wreck: er, you're welcome. but I already don't remember what it was about. Curse my short-term memory
<BlAck6j73> wildbat: well I think you can just paste them  in to fstab
<Cynthia> shift_wreck: Oh yeah the Finnish shell, yeah you're welcome :)
<red2kic> Roasted: Sure it isn't the bugs with building's wireless system?
<gogeta> Roasted: i say that would fix your bug for good
<greezmunkey> Roasted: That could be the AP's fault as well...
<shift_wreck> i thought that might be the case. haha yeah, the finnish shell yup
<Roasted> red2kic, I put the wireless system in. Im not sure what else I can cehck.
<shift_wreck> right, thanks again :)
<Roasted> greezmunkey, I tried ~15 access points. All failed.
<gogeta> Roasted: using the old school xorg.conf rather then letting ubuntu auto detect everytime
<Roasted> greezmunkey, with each test, I had an XP laptop of the same exact model with me. XP worked each time.
<linuxmonster> so it is a usb adapter
<greezmunkey> Roasted: Yet the ubox works in 7 of 8 bldgs?
<Roasted> greezmunkey, sure does.
<gogeta> Roasted: probly has to do with the keyif its super long some network car drivers dont like that
<greezmunkey> Roasted: dude, that is wierd.
<gogeta> card
<red2kic> Roasted: Try and install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic?
<Roasted> gogeta, the key at home here is longer than it is at work.
<gogeta> Roasted: iv herd if this before and i relly never figured that out
<Roasted> gogeta, of the wireless thing?
<gogeta> Roasted: some aps just dont like linux
<gogeta> Roasted: yea
<Roasted> gogeta, wanna know the funny thing?
<Roasted> gogeta, it worked 2 weeks ago.
<gogeta> Roasted: sounds like they may have fiklterd you
<phani> Hi.. I have hardy 8.04 and i have configured dual monitor setup.. one monitor is DVI cable connected and other is VGA connected... I see both the displays as same ... so, how can i change it to a separate ...means two different displays... any suggestions please....
<Roasted> gogeta, who? the tech staff? Why would I filter myself?
<gogeta> Roasted: i would check the roughter
<greezmunkey> Roasted: http://www.chanalyzer.com/
<BlAck6j73> wildbat: man fstab5 tell you how to create the uuid
<Roasted> gogeta, we dont use routers. we use layer 3 switches. nothing has changed.
<Lokiheero> hello
<gogeta> Roasted: maybe it simply handed out the max amount of ips
<Roasted> gogeta, theres no reason for my ubuntu laptop to just say, hey, not connecting.
<Roasted> gogeta, nope.
<Duckbutter> Are there any extra notification plugins for Empathy other than Chat, Broadcast and XChat?
<Roasted> gogeta, I work in the IT staff. I know we have IPs to spare.
<gogeta> Roasted: if it worked and qquit its ap realted
<Roasted> gogeta, not to mention I did this test whene veryone was gone for the day.
<thinkpad> just wondering if anyone is using ubuntu netbook edition
<michelle__> i figured out my problem.... the installer partitioner doesn't understand dmraid partitions correctly, so i have to create/format them with Gparted bfore i run the instaler
<Roasted> gogeta, I doubt every AP magically decided to hate ubuntu. I tried every angle of the abuilding, each area failed no matter what AP I was on
<gogeta> Roasted: and diffrent ap work i say reboot the ap something got stuck
<gogeta> Roasted: or the key you saved is wrong
<thinkpad> I'm not able to see a usb drive in netbook edition
<WFFC> damn, i need some help i try to crack my own wpa2 key for security test but when i do airodump-ng then my interface sometimes its work sometimes not and i dont see any networking there i running backtrack 4 final into virtualbox someone know how to fix that please thanx for reply...
<Roasted> gogeta, the key is fine. and I did reboot several access points. I even rebooted the controller.
<gogeta> Roasted: try it threw command line
<gogeta> Roasted: ifconfig wlan0 eesid name key 435
<greezmunkey> Roasted: what brand, meru, aruba, cisco?
<Roasted> Ill try it tomorrow. Cant try it from home :P
<Roasted> greezmunkey, enterasys
<gogeta> essid
<greezmunkey> Roasted: there's your problem
<Roasted> greezmunkey, worked a few weeks ago.
<gogeta> Roasted: if it accepts that then you knoe its not with the key
<gogeta> Roasted: then run dchpclient qlan0
<gogeta> wlan0
<greezmunkey> dhclient
<Roasted> greezmunkey, not a fan of enterasys?
<greezmunkey> Roasted: not in the least
<Roasted> greezmunkey, me neither.
<greezmunkey> Roasted: Meru rocks, buit that's ot.
<Roasted> greezmunkey, I just dont get how it worked before...
<Roasted> but not now...
<Roasted> its frustrating.
<AidenGarrett> Okay I put 9.04 on my alienware m17x today because I have it on my xps and I love it.. but after installing it Windows 7 boots to a black screen with a cursor and does nothing but beep if you push button. I downloaded and burned a Windows 7 repair disk and it still will not boot further I was wondering if maybe anyone could offer any suggestion as to why ubuntu broke windows and how I can fix it?
<gogeta> Roasted: well dion it manuly might give you more info on whats going on
<brent> quick question using ubuntu to repair a hard drive im running check filesystem from the disk utility but its taking forever (2tb) anyway i can get the output from fsck.ext3?
<gogeta> Roasted: maybe its failing to hand out a ip for some reasion etc
<user1_> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<user1_> when was lucid released - date???
<linuxmonster> April 25th
<Roasted> greezmunkey, have you had issues with linux and enterasys in the past?
<Cynthia> brent: Didn't you start fsck.ext3 from a console?
<AidenGarrett> Lucid breaks my computer even further =[
<mcl0vin> Unable to load LIRC kernel modules. Verify your * selected kernel modules in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf <---this is what i keep getting when i 'sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<mcl0vin> can someone please help me
<Cynthia> user1_ April 29 or 30, 2010; they had a delay due to an X memory leak
<greezmunkey> Roasted: are all of the bldgs controllers networked?
<greezmunkey> Roasted: (to each other)
<brent> Cynthia: was going to but was afaid to kill this one didnt think it would take so long
<Xconfig> 中国
<Roasted> greezmunkey, all buildings are with aruba. enterasys is in a stand-alone building with its own controller in the building
<user1_> Cynthia - thanks. i just am running it. it removed all broken packs of my karmic :)
<brent> Cynthia: Its still running now
<gogeta1> Roasted: iv acully seen wireless work with command line and not the gui
<wildbat> is there a gnome text editor that support regex replacement?
<gogeta1> Roasted: strange stuff
<AidenGarrett> I am going to assume lack of reply means no.
<gogeta1> Roasted: and cards refule the command line and work in the gui
<gogeta1> refusw
<user1_> it even upgraded online without any issues
<greezmunkey> Roasted: now you tell us. I am highly suspicious of the ent* gear then, latest firmware?
<brent> Cynthia: was hoping there was some tricky way of piping it or something
<Cynthia> brent: ehhhhh - well, if you had started it under 'screen' you could have detached and then reattached your screen
<Roasted> greezmunkey, offhand I'm not sure. But at the same token, it worked flawlessly before on 9.10. Even on 10.04 for a week or so I was fine. *shrug*
<user1_> but apport is still buggy
<greezmunkey> Roasted: That's why it's only WPA then, huh?
<brent> Cynthia: sucks there is no progress bar or anything in the disk utility
<Roasted> greezmunkey, its WPA2 personal I believe.
<gogeta1> greezmunkey: well after he trys it command line he should get a good idea of whats up
<Roasted> oh wait.
<AidenGarrett> alrighty then....
<Roasted> I ran a tail command earlier when trying to connect to it.
<Roasted> 1 second
<BlAck6j73> wildbat: gedit supports plugins
<linuxmonster> kregexpeditor does that and can be run in Gnome but think it also would require installing a ton of QT libs
<Cynthia> brent: oi, Disk Utility... Palimpsest? Its benchmark UI is awesome, but I didn't know its filesystem check interface had shortcomings
<greezmunkey> gogeta1: Roasted yeah, I agree, also tail -f /var/log/syslog to get a clue as to where it's falling down.
<linuxmonster> opps
<Roasted> greezmunkey, I have that. one second.
<linuxmonster> wildbat: kregexpeditor does that and can be run in Gnome but think it also would require installing a ton of QT libs
<wildbat> BlAck6j73, thans~
<gogeta1> greezmunkey: i bet it ran out of leases
<ManDay> After a few Hibernation/Wakeup cycles ubuntu becomes very slow
<torshido> hi all, how can I create an installation repo for my local network, using the DVD I just downloaded?
<Roasted> gogeta1, greezmunkey, http://pastebin.org/256620
<gogeta1> greezmunkey: only way i see it work then stop
<greezmunkey> gogeta1: could be, especially if they have a lot of transients, and long lease times
<gogeta1> association took too long
<gogeta1> right thre
<jackieO> all, what is the best itunes replacement for ubnuntu? looking for something for my netbook that i can manage my iPhone with
<BlAck6j73> torshido:  is it just one  dvd?
<brent> if you cancel an fsck will it start from where it left off
<torshido> BlAck6j73: yeah, the one from the ubuntu.com
<linuxmonster> jackieO,  if you find one let me know as I have found nothing that will let me get into Itunes
<Loshki> brent: no, it will start from scratch next time you run it...
<jackieO> linuxmonster: blehhhh
<gogeta1> Roasted: you ap is rejecting you its not the card
<jackieO> linuxmonster: i was worried as such
<Roasted> gogeta1, what more can you tell me about it?
<brent> Loshki: how bad would it be to kill the fsck.ext3 process
<gogeta1> Roasted: its probly out of ips to give out there called leases and by defult it only gives out 100
<gogeta1> Roasted: those stay for a set amount of time like a week
<Roasted> gogeta1, that doesnt explain why 100 other laptops work no matter where I throw them, but magically my laptop fails everywhere I go.
<Loshki> brent: It's supposed to be harmless to interrup an fsck, but I don't like to do it...
<gogeta1> Roasted: they still have there leases
<greezmunkey> Roasted: what's in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<BlAck6j73> torshido:  use apt-cdrom
<torshido> BlAck6j73: I just want to install a lab, I dont care about updates, I'll install a proxy later
<gogeta1> Roasted: once some free up it will rpobly take off working again or you can go reset them
<torshido> BlAck6j73: thanks
<Roasted> greezmunkey, I have a unique setup with my laptop. My wired interface is static in etc/network/interfaces along with the default auto loopback. I let network manager handle the wireless dhcp.
<gogeta1> Roasted: you can also increse them
<Xconfig> ?
<Roasted> greezmunkey, I do this because my laptop acts as an imaging server when I redo systems in the summer. So I set static up in the interface file accordingly
<jackieO> linuxmonster: tried this: http://www.taranfx.com/sync-iphone-linux ??
<gogeta1> Roasted: i say thats the issue being its a heavly used ap by lots of systems
<kzman> do intel release graphics drivers, like nvidia?
<gogeta1> Roasted: its leases filled up
<torshido> BlAck6j73: I don't think apt-cdrom is helpful in my case, I need to host a local repo for a lot of machines
<Roasted> gogeta1, I just find that so hard to believe. We lost power on tuesday and I rebooted everything in that building. I had wireless problems on teusday, wednesday, a week ago, etc.
<gogeta1> Roasted: they saved
<gogeta1> there
<BlAck6j73> torshido:  you could use FTP
<gogeta1> Roasted: and if one of you admins set to a low amount it will fill quickly
<Roasted> greezmunkey, what do you think?
<linuxmonster> jackieO,  No i have not but I bookmarked it as its getting late here and had a cpl. Will check it out in the morning
<Roasted> gogeta1, we should have quite a few to spare.
<BlAck6j73> torshido:  or even apt-mirror
<jackieO> linuxmonster: cool. good luck. looks promising. also noted is that it says it works without jailbeaking :)
<torshido> BlAck6j73: just copy the DVD content to an http pr ftp server, thats all? I am an Red Hat Certified Engineer, so I know how to do this in RHEL or Fedora
<gogeta1> Roasted: irs easy to look check roughter look at amount of leases and amount of pcs
<gogeta1> Roasted: who knoe how many wardrivers leeched off you that all gets saved
<Moocman> Ok. I'm sorry, but I need help installing Ubuntu
<torshido> BlAck6j73: Can I populate apt-mirror from the DVD?
<gogeta1> Roasted: its easy enough to reset the leases
<Roasted> gogeta1, that's a highly improbabal thing. Where I work is surrounded by a few miles of corn fields.
<Roasted> gogeta1, you cant even SEE any houses in the area, and the road is about 300 yards from the building
<gogeta1> Roasted: well if you got 50 pcs and 50 leases
<theadmin> Moocman: What exactly with?
<Moocman> Its the partition section
<gogeta1> Roasted: guess what happons to pc 51
<Moocman> I'm rather confused what a loader is
<theadmin> Moocman: Ah that, yeah can get quite confusing. Can you read out the error/question/whatever completely to me?
<Roasted> gogeta1, I know. I just find it hard to believe with 350 computers being in the building, for days/weeks its ALWAYS mine that doenst connect yet everybody else can connect fine.
<Roasted> thats just hard to believe.
<Moocman> Ill take a screenshot
<gogeta1> Roasted: 350 pcs oh yea its leases are full
<linuxmonster> jackieO, not sure its a issue but python-iphone is missing from karmic
<Roasted> gogeta1, no, I'll bet any money theyre not. we have things vlan'd off, etc.
<linuxmonster> or some a user says
<gogeta1> Roasted: lease = amount of ip its willing to give out
<gogeta1> Roasted: has knothing to do with other settings
<BlAck6j73> torshido:  how about this     http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2595774&postcount=2
<greezmunkey> Roasted: I would have to see the ent* config, but it is likely a supplicant issue, perhaps timing - hard to say. I doubt it's purely a networking issue (IP, leases, etc) Something subtle between wpasupplicant and the setup or firmware on the ent* gear.
<godricbrutus> is there a GUI app for cpu temp, other than setting up conky for GNOME?
<gogeta1> Roasted: from you log you are being rejected by the ap
<Moocman> theadmin: I'm not sure what it means but it looks like to me that my Windows 7 parition is only 15GB, which it isn
<Moocman> http://tinypic.com/r/2wd7l1s/6
<linuxmonster> godricbrutus, lmsensors and GKrellm can do that
<torshido> BlAck6j73: that would work for one machine
<Roasted> greezmunkey, would the firmware on the gear have this effect on my laptop regardless of whether Id be running windows or linux?
<red2kic> Roasted: I mentioned.  Try linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<linuxmonster> or there is also gnome-sensors package in lucid aswell, It does not like my mb though
<theadmin> Moocman: bleh, tinypic. Works slowly from over here. Just a sec
<Roasted> red2kic, I got that - but I cant test them from home :P
<Moocman> theadmin: Should I just continue, or should I manually specify the partition?
<torshido> BlAck6j73: I loop mounted the DVD iso file to my httpd server, and I'm booting the mini.iso image right now... It looks like it is working
<godricbrutus> linuxmonster, thanks
<torshido> BlAck6j73: very easy
<red2kic> Roasted: I helped you with that avahi-daemon.local if you don't recall. :P
<TooR4u> Hi, i just upgraded my system to 10.04. I am facing problem with the backspace and control keys. The problem is, the backspace key is deleting only one letter a time. To delete another letter, i have to press the backspace again. how to fix this error?
<torshido> BlAck6j73: I just had to choose a manual mirror configuration and point it to my httpd server
<gogeta1> red2kicc 360 pcs a stock set rughter its pretty easy to see why hes getting rejected
<theadmin> Moocman: I always manually specify them %)
 * Moocman cringes
<linuxmonster> godricbrutus,  if you use gnome you can add gnome-sensors its a panel applet
<TooR4u> The same problem is for control keys. (Keybord left, right, up, dows)
<gogeta1> Roasted: go in the roughter increses the leases to like 400 it should accept you after
<BlAck6j73> torshido:  yeah   thats good    I thought you might not have a web server setup  hence   FTP!
<theadmin> What is that with all teh floodbots being op'ed?
<Moocman> Theadmin: Does the live CD automatically create a 41mb FAT16 partiition?
<gogeta1> Roasted: also increse the ip range to refelect that
<greezmunkey> Roasted: no, the sofware is differant. Remember, most windows software, and wifi clients for that matter, are poorly written (usually for reasons of compatibility) *nix devolopers tend to stick to the rfc's, and sometimes don't play well with their windows counterparts.
<theadmin> Moocman: Whaaaaaa? No.
<torshido> BlAck6j73: what's the difference between mini.iso and the alternate cd?
<Moocman> oh k.....
<linuxmonster> they where lonely theadmin  so they got op'ed to spend some quality time together lol
<Roasted> gogeta1, I KNOW we have leases avaiable. Iknow we di because we plan to expand another lab by adding 30 systems this summer and we have plenty of room for that.
<gogeta1> Roasted: does your ip range reflect the change its easy to forget
<Roasted> gogeta1, I just remember looking at the number and being like, oh wow, we have a lot of headroom.
<gogeta1> Roasted: if your ip range is still only in the 100 range you will still run out
<adante> gogeta1: thanks
<TooR4u> how to fix the backspace problem ?
<gogeta1> adante: thank ?
<BlAck6j73> torshido:  dont know!    I think mini is for net install and alternate has diff software on it
<adante> gogeta1: not sure, you linked me to a cloud theme about 90 minutes ago :]
<Roasted> gogeta1, I appreciate your help, but it's not an IP lease issue. I'm sure of that based on the extra padding we had to play with.
<torshido> BlAck6j73: thanks for your help. I'm a Fedora guy myself but I have a lot of respect for Ubuntu
<gogeta1> adante: oh your theme was to old will that was easy
<BlAck6j73> torshido:  np
<Roasted> I gotta get to bed. thanks for the help guys!
<gogeta1> greezmunkey: can lead a horse to waer i suppose lol
<gogeta1> water
<user1_> In lucid the closing box is on the left
<user1_> for every window
<user1_> this will take sometime to adjust
<TooR4u> how to enable repeated delete function when i press the backspace button?
<Chepecarlos> Know of a program to retrieve data or partitions
<red2kic> TooR4u: Lift your finger up. Lift your finger down. Repeat.
<Cynthia> TooR4u: Under what, console? GNOME? KDE?
<user1_> Chepecarlos : gparted
<gogeta1> Chepecarlos: not linux ones no linux zeros files at delete they hard to recover if not inpossable
<BlAck6j73> red2kic hehe
<TooR4u> red2kic, funny.  R u pressing the backspace button 100 times to delete 100 chars ?
<BlAck6j73> red2kic how does one lift a finger down :P
<gogeta1> torshido: umm hold it
<TooR4u> Cynthia, in Gnome
<torshido> what is the best apt proxy server?
<Cynthia> TooR4u: I'll assume GNOME.
<Chepecarlos> I am parted magic
<gogeta1> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Cynthia> System / Preferences / Keyboard, tab = General, option = Key presses repeat when key is held down
<Chepecarlos> tesdDisk
<red2kic> TooR4u: Hold SHIFT + HOME/END. That'll highlight to the beginning or the end. New trick.
<TooR4u> red2kic, wow.. great .. lol ..
<optical> Hello all, quick question if there are any SSH experts.  I have my home machine that I need someone to SSH into but don't want to give him my public IP address.  I also have an external monthly VPS that I have root on.  Can I make some kind of port forward on my VPS to point to my home IP, but let the person connect through VPS address instead?  Sounds confusing but basically like a bounce ?
<Cynthia> (Or Ctrl+A. But what if you don't want to delete a whole line?)
<Tuna-Fish2> In nautilus you have the choice to save the password when connecting to something with sftp. Where does it save it?
<gogeta1> optical: you could also make a dns
<optical> like at dyndns.org ?  but then they just ping that address and get my public IP that way
<gogeta1> optical: you could make a vpn to your frend
<Tuna-Fish2> optical: unless you set their login shell to /dev/null, (or git-shell or something) they will know your ip address once connected
<Cynthia> optical: Make a host at DynDNS that will resolve only for a limited time. Delete it afterwards.
<optical> bummer
<red2kic> optical: Why do you not want him to know your public IP? Make a new account (for him to ssh into). Different password.  Even if he get in, he could run lynx (and whatismyip.com) such.
<optical> yeah i guess you're right
<Cynthia> But ys, there's no way to not give them your IP in the end
<optical> thanks for confirming :)  i am a novice user who needs someone to SSH in for help
<gogeta1> optical: yea once connected they will knoe it anyways unless you proxy it
<Moocman> theadmin: If sda3 is my Windows Partition, what should I be doing next? http://tinypic.com/r/5cg6mx/6
<dirtyarab> hey guys :)
<red2kic> "wget www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - -q echo"
<dirtyarab> can anyone assist with a tech video issue with my ubuntu 10.04 install
<TooR4u> Cynthia, Thank you very much. problem solved .. :)
<dirtyarab> input not supported with an nvidia 7600 gs
<theadmin> Moocman: I dunno what's that weird fat16 partition... resize one of partitions and install Ubuntu on it
<Nilos> wicd hangs up at obtaining an IP address on an en crypted wireless network.Is there a workaround i can use?
<Cynthia> you're welcome TooR4u
<tux_> best torrent for linux
<Moocman> How do I resize a partition?
<gogeta1> optical: then even what my ip would wwork for the,
<gogeta1> them
<Tuna-Fish2> Moocman: do you have any idea why sd3 doesn't know it's used space?
<gogeta1> wouldent
<Cynthia> Moocman: Use GParted, right-click the partition and choose Resize, then Edit/Apply
<red2kic> Moocman: Use Gparted. (Gnome Partition Editor).
<Hopeless8009> im trying to watch AVATAR but when i run it i git an error could not read form resoursce can some one help
<Cynthia> Back up data first
<Moocman> Does Gparted come with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Moocman: yes
<Moocman> Or does it have to be downloaded and put on a CD?
<Cynthia> Hopeless8009: Did you rip it to a codec that you can't read back, perchance?
<sebsebseb> Moocman: it's on the Live CD, but not in the install of Ubuntu
<Moocman> So how do I use Gparted?
<Moocman> Where do I find it?
<Hopeless8009> no i cant rip it eather
<gogeta1> optical: dont knoe why you even worry abought them having you ip
<sebsebseb> Moocman: system > administration > partition editor
<gogeta1> optical: a linux 2 firewalled
<gogeta1> optical: they could do more damage with sudi then your ip
<gogeta1> sudo
<Hopeless8009> Cynthia: when i tried to rip it it wouldn't work eather
<linuxmonster> Hopeless8009,  thats because it's a encrypted dvds
<gogeta1> Hopeless8009: yea avatar has some crazy new encrytpion
<Cynthia> Moocman: within Ubuntu, 'sudo apt-get install gparted' - however you won't be able to resize a partition if Ubuntu is currently using it. That's why a LiveCD is usually better: no hard drives are tied up at all, so you can do everything
<gogeta1> Hopeless8009: it got hacked aroundy but you will have to look that up on your own
<MeXTuX> I'm trying to share my internet connection with my Palm device. I'm following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PalmBluetoothHowto With Hardy I had no problems but with Lucid Lynx I can't create the file "palm" inside /etc/ppp/peers I can't even execute cd /etc/ppp/peers : (
<mtx_init> Moocman: It is either on the Live CD or needs to be had from the repo
<ra100> hi all
<ra100> i like very much this wallpapers with red flower from  - http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/new-windicator-window-indicator-mockups.html
<Cynthia> ra100: Ok
<mosh_> join #ubuntu-es
<Moocman> Wait, I'm confused
<ra100> do you know anybody, where can i download it?
<dirtyarab> hey all ill come back tommorrow for help on that input thing i gotta sleep :)
<Moocman> I am trying to resize the partition size in Gparted
<dirtyarab> gnite everyone!
<_Snork> is it a bad idea to have a swap partition on a raid 1 mirrored LVM volume?
<Moocman> But It won't let me
<mtx_init> Moocman: so you first need to install gparted. is that done?
<Moocman> It automatically reverts to the default size
<Moocman> Install Gparted?
<mtx_init> yes
<Moocman> Well, I'm using it?
<Nilos> wicd hangs up at obtaining an IP address on an en crypted wireless network.Is there a workaround i can use?
<Moocman> Is that installing?
<Cynthia> Moocman: within Ubuntu, 'sudo apt-get install gparted' - however you won't be able to resize a partition if Ubuntu is currently using it. That's why a LiveCD is usually better: no hard drives are tied up at all, so you can do everything
<mtx_init> gparted is a gnome application
<Moocman> Yes, I am aware of that
<Cynthia> Ok
<theadmin> Cynthia: He/she is on a LiveCD
<mtx_init> There is also a Live CD called gparted.
<ra100> i mean http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/S_OzWUjlPfI/AAAAAAAABC0/x_i1Pq2Gnvw/windicators-ubuntu-software-center.jpg
<Cynthia> Ah, awesome!
<Cynthia> Moocman: Check out System / Administration / GParted
<Moocman> I'm using the Ubuntu LiveCD
<Moocman> I'm on it right now
<fipu> vanad1s
<fipu> !
<_Snork> is it a bad idea to have a swap partition on a raid 1 mirrored LVM volume? Anyone? I have this secret suspicion maybe it is, because i guess in theory it'd required mirrored writes constantly to the swap...
<Cynthia> Moocman: Check out System / Administration / GParted [on the LiveCD!]
<Moocman> But I can't resize the partition
<Cynthia> :D
<Lazycat> hello!
<Cynthia> Moocman: What filesystem does it use?
<Moocman> ON GPARTED
<Moocman> NTFS
<Cynthia> Sorry! I was just making sure :(
<Moocman> thats ok
<Moocman> I unmounted it
<iantlopp> is there a beginner's support room?
<Moocman> Or whatever prefixI should use
<MrPancake> iantlopp: You're in it.
<red2kic> iantlopp: #ubuntu-beginners, I think.
<iantlopp> ouch... now I feel really dumb :)
<Cynthia> Moocman: NTFS might be why... check the View / File System Support. NTFS should have a check mark at NTFS::Resize. Does it?
<Moocman> Yes it does
<Moocman> It says it requires Ntfsprogs
<tripps> if I'm booting from a livecd, how do I access my protected home directory on my computer?
<apothecary> Hello, first time on IRC sorry if my ettiquete is poor lol have a questioin about getting xserver to recognise my Nvidia GT220 Video card on 10.04 it was working find on 9.10 now i can't figure out how to get it working...
<Moocman> Will I need to install that?
<apothecary> it's saying my drivers are active but wont actually let me use my video card >.<
<Cynthia> Moocman: Just to clarify, what does the NTFS :: Resize cell look like? A Check mark or a red X circle?
<red2kic> tripps: Do you write down the passphrase?
<Moocman> Check mark
<Cynthia> Moocman: Then you have ntfsprogs installed already. It should already be working.
<Cynthia> I'm at a loss.
<tripps> red2kic, it's not a protected volume, it's my home directory on an ext3 partition. directories like.ssh I cannot access even after mounting as root
<Moocman> Next to the partition name, it has an ! mark
<Cynthia> Point to the !
<Cynthia> Does a tooltip appear saying why you can't do anything?
<Moocman> No
<red2kic> tripps: What do you mean by protected in first sentence?
<Moocman> Its right next to /dev/sda3
<Cynthia> Still at a loss then :(
<tripps> red2kic, I mean if I try to access the directory, I get "access denied"
<Moocman> herm.....
<Moocman> ok
<apothecary> have you maybe encrypted that partition?
<BlAck6j73> tripps:    are you browsing it as root?
<tripps> red2kic, mode is 700 on those
<ra100> so, nobody knows, where can i download this wallpaper from http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/S_OzWUjlPfI/AAAAAAAABC0/x_i1Pq2Gnvw/windicators-ubuntu-software-center.jpg ?
<tripps> BlAck6j73, yes. I've booted from livecd
<red2kic> tripps: Well, you're on a LiveCD -- Different user.
<fipu> vanad1s
<tripps> red2kic, EXACTLY. hence my question
<Cynthia> ra100: At least I don't know
<mib_mib> does anyone here use gedit?
<ra100> what a pity :-(
<red2kic> tripps: Try "sudo -i" and access the folder. I guess.
<red2kic> mib_mib: Lot of people do. Now what?
<apothecary> i do mib
<Cynthia> mib_mib: what problem do you have with gedit?
<mib_mib> i'm wondering how i can make gedit to a similar thing to textmate command + T, i.e. go to file, or search in all files
<mib_mib> is there a plugin that allows that functionality?
<Cynthia> mib_mib: Textmate is a Mac editor?
<mib_mib> or is there some way i can open my project much like i would do 'mate .'
<mib_mib> Cynthia: yah
<Cynthia> Uh. Not familiar enough with Textmate to even know what you want.
<Finnish> I'm changing my conky, and whenever I change the hard disc sections, I lose everything thats below them, what's wrong? Here's my conky: http://pastebin.com/ehXAt7NY
<red2kic> mib_mib: "gedit <name-of-file>" does not work?
<apothecary> same.. bout the only thing i can think of is save it somewhere where it's easily accessed and use the right click script command to open as root with gedit...
<apothecary> dunno if that helps at all
<BlAck6j73> ra100:  that wallpaper is included with ubuntu
<mib_mib> red2kic: well, i want to have my entire project (all directories), not just open one file -- have the file browser show just my project -- then i can do like a 'command + T' to go to file with name <enter name here>', or if i was searching for some code within all my files, a global text search but limited to my project.
<apothecary> so anyone think they maybe able to help me melt down... erm fix my nvidia problem? i've tried all the forum stuffs.. and it's quazy working.. just really want to use my Compiz stuff... :(
<apothecary> when i boot up it still wants to goto low res mode though
<Cynthia> Well mib_mib you can bring up a sidebar with a file browser with Gedit / Edit / Preferences / Plugins / [X] File Browser Pane
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary: did you install the properity nvida driver?
<apothecary> if i hit use different settings it boots up in high res... but have to do that every log in
<the-dude> what would be best? add a package to revu or report a sync bug? the package is already in debian unstable
<apothecary> yes RoD
<Cynthia> It will bring up a list of files and folders neighboring your current editor file (i.e.files in same folder)
<RoDiMuS-X> did you install the start up manager
<mib_mib> Cynthia: yeah i got that already, i want to search though for files
<apothecary> hmmm
<apothecary> gah... noobed myself
<unitypunk> hey all.
<unitypunk> having some trouble with my tv card..
<apothecary> what's the start up manager labled as?
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary: check this out http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/ubuntu-tips-and-tricks.htm
<Cynthia> mib_mib: The file browser pane will have two icons at the bottom, a sheet of paper and a folder. Select the folder. And then click Match Filename
<red2kic> mib_mib: Try Geany. I don't know. :o
<apothecary> ty
<unitypunk> my video is jittery.
<unitypunk> or maybe not interlacing correctly.
<ra100> BlAck6j73: really? i didn´t noticed. so i´m must be blind :-) thanks.
<Cynthia> apothecary: /etc/init, /etc/init.d, Upstart or in GNOME, System / Preferences / Startup Applications
<Ganymede> is there a way to mount only a subdirectory of a filesystem? e.g. i only want to mount /dev/sdb1:/home on /home ... can i do that without first mounting the whole thing? (i can always mount the whole thing and then do a bind mount...)
<noren> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<noren> sorry, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable;; what more i have to install to get it working
<mib_mib> Gedit has the 'match filename' little search tool but it doesn't seem to work well
<apothecary> thank you let me look a little bit i'm not the best with ubuntu yet, but i love the little things it can do and really appreciate the patience :)
<soreau> Ganymede: If you want to access any file on that partition, you have to mount it
<truetom> Ubuntu 10.04: When I try to add a new language, it tries to install KDE! Can someone confirm this?
<yaaang> what's the name of that command-line app for column-aligning text?
<Cynthia> truetom: By what method?
<Ganymede> soreau, so basically, there is no way around mounting the whole thing and then only bind mounting /home...?
<Cynthia> truetom: Also, which language, or which repo package for a language pack?
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary: in the ubuntu software center search for Startup-manager
<soreau> Ganymede: The system has no way to even see what is on the partition until its mounted with the file system driver
<tripps> red2kic, okeydoke thanks that worked. Coulda sworn I tried that alread :)
<Ganymede> soreau, okay, thanks
<red2kic> tripps: Great. :3
<BlAck6j73> Ganymede:    they have to be on seperate partitions  like sda1/home  sda2/usr    etc etc
<apothecary> yes i do have that
<apothecary> 1.9.13-4ubuntu1
<fluvvell> Whats the point of having a local proxy to the packages, when if you're upgrading a distro (on say several machines) it completely ignores the proxy!!!
<apothecary> is the version
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary: did you use that to configure you boot
<Azeotrope> Can I use the alternate iso to upgrade to 10.04 a computer with no internet? I also want to use the .iso from a usb stick. Is it possible?
<apothecary> ah hah... no i haven't but, i will i guess it's at 640x480 >.<
<yaaang> what's the name of that command-line app for column-aligning text? given stdin "a aaa\naaa a" it should output "a   aaa\naaa a"
<mib_mib> so i guess 'Alt + M' is turn on matched filters or not in the sidebar pain -- is there anyway i can 'go to' this text input area? could i build a macro for that easily?
<Cynthia> Azeotrope: I believe it's yes to the first question and no to the second
<fluvvell> Azeotrope, thats what the alternative iso download page suggests
<Cynthia> Azeotrope: (+) But you CAN invoke the USB Startup Disk Creator to convert the .iso to a USB stick
<apothecary> kk i will reboot and see if a mushroom cloud appears :) ty for the help
<fluvvell> Cynthia, any thoughts on apt-cacher as appropriate in a multiple machine upgrade ?
<RoDiMuS-X> sure if it doesn't work we can try something else
<Cynthia> fluvvell: No thoughts, I never used that
<truetom> Cynthia: System -> Administration -> Language Support, German with german repos
<Azeotrope> fluvvell: yea, but don't I have to boot the alternate?
<michelle__> omg... i wanna scream.... so i created the partitions for my installation, and formated them so the installer  doesnt have to... and it now blows up trying to erase the formated partitions prior to install
<Cynthia> truetom, will test in a Lucid VM
<fluvvell> Azeatrope, I've just inserted the alternative and it's popped up with an upgrade option. No need to boot it.
<fluvvell> Azeotrope, I've just inserted the alternative and it's popped up with an upgrade option. No need to boot it.
<fluvvell> sorry spelling.
<STF> has someone of you expieriences with dc++ hubs?
<Azeotrope> fluvvell: thank you
<fluvvell> np
<mefistofel> hi all
<STF> hi
<Cynthia> truetom, language-pack-gnome-de-base (11.4 MB) is downloading; file 3 of 29. is this what you had?
<michelle__> the level of difficulty getting this to install on a fake raid is insane
 * RoDiMuS-X drinks soda
<CaptainTrek> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  whats a fake raid?
<sunboxmelon> Hi all. I have seen Ubuntu Software Center. I want to know about it. I am sad to see that it uses apt directly. Why did this happen?
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary: take it that did not work
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  software raid?
<apothecary> didn't work but i did get the error message
<sunboxmelon> because I want it on Arch Linux
<michelle__> nvidia on board raid
<apothecary> crud... it didn't copy
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary, whats the error message
<michelle__> is basically a sw raid
<Cynthia> truetom, I can't confirm your German-language-installing-KDE bug
<michelle__> uses dmraid
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  ok
<apothecary> i'll reboot and write it down.. that way we arent guessing
<apothecary> brb
<RoDiMuS-X> ok
<michelle__> and i am trying to walk though various instructions in the fake raid how to
<fluvvell> sunboxmelon, why sad ?
<mib_mib> found a file search plugin for gedit nice!
<michelle__> the installer partitioner cant handle dmraid partitions, so u have to pre-create tem with something that does
<truetom> Cynthia: bummer... i try to poke around a bit and find out why
<michelle__> which i did
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  the installer from  ubuntu?
<Cynthia> truetom: please isolate the bug, and file it on Launchpad
<Cynthia> :)
<sunboxmelon> fluvvell: Because I want it on Arch which uses its own package manager, and if it used PackageKit completely, it would work better
<sunboxmelon> was a direct integration with apt intentional to make non-deb distros sad?
<ddvdd> hi guys,how can I install ubuntu from a  iso cd image file on slax live system?
<michelle__> but now when it starts the install it fails trying to erase the volumes... andyea... the ubuntu installer
<ddvdd> sossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<ddvdd> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ddvdd> hi guys,how can I install ubuntu from a  iso cd image file on slax live system?
<michelle__> even gparted doesnt see em right... so i used the disk utility to format them
<ranjan> is there anyone in the world who has succeeded in building latest gtk+ in rhel like distros
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  I ues the debian installer just for that part
<Cynthia> !repeat | ddvdd
<ubottu> ddvdd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fluvvell> sunboxmelon, Arch the Distro ??
<sunboxmelon> yes
<Cynthia> though, ddvdd, just to clarify, slax is Slackware right?
<michelle__> is the debian installer on the live cd?
<ddvdd> slax is built from slackware ...but it's a live system in usb disk
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  actually it was for LVM
<fluvvell> sunboxmelon, so your upset with Arch, because the nice Ubuntu software centre is written for Ubuntu ? Did you know Debian/Ubuntu use dpkg ?
<fluvvell> sunboxmelon, not PackageKit
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  no  I used a debian install disc
<sunboxmelon> fluvvell: No, I am upset with Ubuntu because they wrote Software Center to interact with apt directly instead of a common backend like pkgkit
<Cynthia> ddvdd: mount the image somewhere, like 'mount -o loop YOURISO /mnt/ubuntulive', and then try 'chroot /mnt/ubuntulive /usr/bin/env ubiquity'
<Cynthia> ddvdd: (+) I don't guarantee that it'll work though
<ddvdd> ok ,let me have a try
<michelle__> i am trying 1 more thing... if this doesn't work i am gonna try mint
<xorwhy> Pubuntu. Seriously... I mean, Linux distro's have always had odd names, but seriously come on. That was ten steps back from zero. Who came up with that?
<roby> ciao italia
<xorwhy> I'm not kidding, there is a pubuntu. Portable Ubuntu.
<apothecary> okay here are the fallowing errors- Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode (EE)NVIDIA Failed to load NVIDIA kernel module (EE) NVIDIA: Systems kernel log for additional error messages (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error,0) (EE) No drivers available.
<roby> torinooooooooooooooooooooo c'e nessunoooooooooooo
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  how many disks in your setup?
<apothecary> but, the drivers are installed... frustrating...
<RoDiMuS-X> hmm
<Cynthia> !it | roby
<ubottu> roby: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fluvvell> sunboxmelon, Ubuntu doesn't use pkgkit, it uses dpkg. pkgkit cannot yet interact with dpkg afaik,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/PackageKit
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary, so you ran Hardware drivers
<adamramadhan> btw why im installing playOnLinux it stops on 85% ?
<adamramadhan> applaying change ?
<adamramadhan> anyone ?
<apothecary> yes
<sunboxmelon> fluvvell: o rly? I thought dpkg had a pkgkit backend.
<RoDiMuS-X> do you have Nvida X Server Settings
<apothecary> that also does not want to work but, it is installed
<mib_mib> Cynthia: thanks for the help
<fluvvell> sunboxmelon, according to the wiki, PackageKit is a new cross-distro framework that abstracts from the actual underlying package system. Backends are available for systems like yum, apt, conary (and more).
<mib_mib> red2kic: thanks as well
<apothecary> and under hardware it says the drivers are working properly >.<
<fluvvell> sunboxmelon, so perhaps my mistake
<sunboxmelon> fluvvell: Yes, I see that, so it should work fine with ubuntu's package management
<michelle__> WOOT....IT'S INSTALLING
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary, what Nvida chipset do you have?
<fluvvell> sunboxmelon, but it appears ubuntu are looking into it.
<sunboxmelon> fluvvell: I see, thanks for talking. Gotta go now. Bye
<apothecary> i'm running nvidia current which installed 185
<adamramadhan> playon linux still on 85%
<adamramadhan> what the hell
<apothecary> it should have 190 installed and apparently off the forums the pkg for 185 contains the 190.xx stuff
<adamramadhan> its 1 hour now .
<RoDiMuS-X> i have GEForce7150M/nForce 630M
<michelle__> so get this... first u have to run the installl to create the partitions.... then u have to quit te install when it fails and format the partitions u created.... then u have to reboot and restart the install
<apothecary> ohhh GeForce 220gt
<torshido> j/part
<michelle__> for NVIDIA fake RAID
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  you  have to reboot once you create your raid  then restart the install
<unitypunk> bah
<michelle__> yes... thats what i just said
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary, so you installed the one from http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_190.53.html
<BlAck6j73> michelle__: ok!
<unitypunk> so after a few hours of reading, im pretty sure my tv card dosent deinterlace my tv signal.
<unitypunk> its reallly ollld
<BlAck6j73> michelle__: are you going to do lvm now?
<apothecary> no i installed the x64 version let me pull it up real quick
<michelle__> yea.. aparrently once u touch them from the demo interface they r hooked even tho they r not mounted
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_190.53.html  this one
<drogba> hello iam new user of ubuntu 10.4 i have a problem with resolusion of vga .how i can do this  now its800/600 how i can decrease it to 1440
<michelle__> Nah... just wanna get this set up on my raid... i created my LV manually and specified the mount points
<apothecary> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-195.36.24.html
<apothecary> sorry
<apothecary> 1 sec
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary: yeah install this one http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_190.53.html
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary, the link you pasted is not for your graphics card lol
<michelle__> so hopefully the dual boot works well... it doesnt do a good job of asking where to put the boot loader tho.... if u dont go into advanced and tell it it could potentially hose the software raid
<kroms> Hello :)
<apothecary> umm whoops >.<
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  yeah   thats a bit of  a gotcha
<dragon-fighter> kroms, hi
<RoDiMuS-X> apothcary: so give that driver a whirl see if it works
<kroms> dragon-fighter, How are you?
<michelle__> damn... it failed to instal the bootloader
<michelle__> it's asking me where else i want to install it
<dragon-fighter> kroms, fine . you?
<apothecary> RoDiMuS-X: lmao!!!! this is hilerious... the site is glitchy and relinks to the gt480 >.< at least for me anyways
<Titus> hello room
<kroms> dragon-fighter, pretty well thanks.  New to ubuntu, just messing around, thought I'd stop by and see if I can learn a thing or two. ;)
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  is windows all ready installed?
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary, really?
<apothecary> so i need to do the purge deally then umm... how do i run the install command again
<michelle__> yes
<apothecary> i'm uber noob
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary, want me to download it and send it to you
<dragon-fighter> kroms, sure
<apothecary> i got it downloading off your link
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  so grub will pick up windows   wont it?
<Titus> has anyone tried the new back track 4
<apothecary> just when i was selecting my graphics card it'd redirect to the 480
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary, ok you should just beable to install it
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary, HA classic
<michelle__> yesit's supposed to... but it said it faild to install on the raid device
<kroms> dragon-fighter, Any applications, reads, forums, websites that you recommend for a Ubuntu neophyte?  I've found a few 'top apps' sites, but most seem to be a bit outdated.
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  so put it in the mbr
<wild_bat> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary, i am fairly new to ubuntu, just jumped off the fedora core boat
<michelle__> is asking for a diff device.... should it go on the active primary partition? where windows is?
<blackratdog> is ubottu's source available somewhere?
<apothecary> RoDiMuS-X: so i hate to ask it's just sudo apt-get NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-190.53-pkg2.run? or is it install instead?
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary, its sudo  NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-190.53-pkg2.run
<apothecary> whoops
<apothecary> kk
<apothecary> thanks again >.<
<RoDiMuS-X> no need for the apt-get you already have it
<michelle__> cause i told it to install to /dev/mapper/nvidia_xxxxx which is the 750GB raid virtual disk
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  Im not 100% sure    as  I created my raid first then made a partition for windoz and the used the rest for linux
<michelle__> the bootable partition is /dev/mapper/nvidia_xxxxx1
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary, you may have to do: sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-190.53-pkg2.run
<ddvdd> how can I backup my mbr?
<EruditeHermit> #mythtv-users
<kroms> Can you even backup the MBR?  You can make an image of the HD right?
<michelle__> all i know for sure is if i put it on the / partition i will need a different boot manager
<kroms> when I installed, Ubuntu took over as the MBR
<RoDiMuS-X> is their a Ubuntu developers channel?
<Mokee269> GVD...
<WarCthulhu> Hey guys, mind if I ask a question?
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  put it in the mbr
<nomad77> ddvdd: try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-backup-hard-disk-partition-table-mbr.html
<michelle__> lol there isnt a choice for MBR... just the raid device and the various partition
<ddvdd> Page Not Found (Error 404).....sigh
<michelle__> is the MBR on the Active partition?
<dragon-fighter> hello
<RoDiMuS-X> ddvdd worked for me
<dragon-fighter> #hackergroup
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  the mbr is on the raid device  ie   sda      as opposed to sda1
<michelle__> yea... that's what failed
<WarCthulhu> Hello?
<apothecary> RoDiMuS-X: ****@****-desktop:~$ sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-190.53-pkg2.run:command not found
<apothecary> ....
<RoDiMuS-X> do you see it in the dir?
<apothecary> yes
<nomad77> ddvdd: this explains it in more detail http://www.backuphowto.info/backup-mbr-linux
<red2kic> apothecary: It does not said ****@**** -- You changed something!
<RoDiMuS-X> do a chmod 755 NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-190.53-pkg2.run
<RoDiMuS-X> then do the sudo
<apothecary> i changed the **** :P
<michelle__> i'm wondering if i can put it on the linux / partition and use the windows boot menu to select the linux boot instead
<RoDiMuS-X> michelle: i did that with windows 2000
<apothecary> that did the trick
<RoDiMuS-X> ;)
<apothecary> kk wont let me do the chatty thing and type stuff... wish me a brain annurism.. i mean luck :) lol ty so much for the help
<BlAck6j73> michelle__:  I didnt think windoz could handle that
<RoDiMuS-X> apothecary, sure no problem send me a message let me know if it works out for you gotta head to bed its 3am
<apothecary> will do :)
<apothecary> have a good night
<michelle__> well from what i can see it is trying to instal the boot loader to /dev/sda even though i told it to install to /dev/mapper/nvidia_xxxxx
<Cynthia> michelle__: did you select /dev/mapper/nvidia_* in step 7's Advanced bootloader options?
<Cynthia> or rather, was it even available?
<michelle__> i can install withut a boot loader and then do the install manually... and yes i did
<Cynthia> report it as a bug, it looks like one with all you've done to try to fix things
<michelle__> each time it fails it gives me another chance to select a device
<michelle__> yea it's a bug.. no matter what i choose it trys to install to /dev/sda
<michelle__> so i am gonna have to follow the manual install instructions in the fake raid how to to complete the install
<ddvdd> what if and of stand for in command  dd??
<linuxmonster> okay its midnight here, have a good night/morning everyone
<the-dude> ddvdd: imputfile outputfile
<mgolisch> ddvdd: if is the file it reads from and of is the file it writes to
<jpds> ddvdd: input file, outputfile.
<mgolisch> ddvdd: but iam quite sure the manpage would have told you that too
<ddvdd> ok,thank u guys!
<adamramadhan> omgggggggggggggggggggggg
<adamramadhan> im off with linux
<zifnab> ?
<ddvdd> ok,thank you guys
<adamramadhan> do you know what ?
<adamramadhan> my dvd rw is not readable anymore
<noisecontrol> thanks for the OS ubuntu - Love wubi - great installer side by side with 7
<adamramadhan> becouse i erase disk so i can format
<ManDay> I use a stoneold Kubuntu 8.04 right here with no privileges - is there a way to get the Xterm to use different colors?
<adamramadhan> but now my dvd rw cant boot
<adamramadhan> anyone ?
<ddvdd> wubi is rubbish a !I got many errors while using it
<adamramadhan> i wanto go back to 7
<adamramadhan> :|
<adamramadhan> please anyone .
<FloodBot1> adamramadhan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zifnab> ManDay: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ddvdd> I would go back to win 7 ,too
<noisecontrol> wow 1536 people in here - cool...
<adamramadhan> dvdrw is goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee someone help me
<ManDay> zifnab: if you had read on after the first few words you would know that this is not possible
<noisecontrol> its been a while
<zifnab> with no privledges
<zifnab> lol
<zifnab> i somehow missed that part
<ManDay> k
<ManDay> anyway, i dont think it depends on a newer version to do what i want to do
<adamramadhan> omggg.
<adamramadhan> how can i make my dvd rw disk readable and writitable again"?
<ManDay> I remember there are some x-ressources that can be set on xterm but i really have no clue about how to use them
<ddvdd> ubuntu is nothing better compare to win 7...I hope I can visit youtube on ubuntu but can't like on windows...
<noisecontrol> ..................looks forward to ubuntu's answer to Goddard........
<ManDay> ddvdd: why can you not visit utube?
<adamramadhan> helo ?
<ManDay> helo !
<noisecontrol> :)
<zifnab> helo!
<ddvdd> I heard our gov blocked it...I'm in china
<adamramadhan> omg. please help me.
<ManDay> ddvdd: and you want ubuntu to solve that?
<ddvdd> ehmm,hope so
<adamramadhan> how can i make my dvd rw writitable again ? i klick on clearing disk orsomething
<zifnab> adamramadhan: stop whineing about it, someone might have an answer for you eventually if you'd stop
<noisecontrol> all the answers are in Google
<noisecontrol> believe it
<adamramadhan> ok.
<noisecontrol> ROFL
<adamramadhan> roisecontrol: ive search it already
<adamramadhan> they redirect me to irc :|
<noisecontrol> Oh yeah
<noisecontrol> Is that the Unicode IRC or the UTF-8 irc?
<zifnab> adamramadhan
<zifnab> google
<adamramadhan> yes ?
<zifnab> how to use a cd-rw on ubuntu
<zifnab> second link is
<zifnab> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=675106
<FloodBot1> zifnab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zifnab> i apologize, FloodBot1
<noisecontrol> How to use Cloud Space on Acid...
<WarCthulhu> Hey can someone help me with something, please? Sorry if its a bit much, there seems to be alot of chatter going on.
<GTroy> WarCthulhu, what'cha got?
<BlAck6j73> noisecontrol: one tab or two :)
<zifnab> WarCthulhu, ask, i'm bored
<WarCthulhu> Oh gosh, I dont know how to private message...
<GTroy> I got dibs zifnab
<adamramadhan> zifnab: i have typein ubuntu give me my dvdrw back becouse i klick on erase disk and now i cant format it and it return nothing
<zifnab> GTroy, all yours
<GTroy>  WarCthulhu use /msg "nick"
<noisecontrol> BlAck6j73, - I just live in the afterglow of the flashbacks...
<adamramadhan> google fail.
<GTroy> zifnab, you get the next one
<zifnab> lol
<GTroy> promise
<zifnab> GTroy, i'm leaving adamramadhan for a troll :D
<zifnab> hopefully it will eat him
<GTroy> heh
<noisecontrol> dude - the ubuntu servers don't work in the US in the distro of Xchat I've got
<noisecontrol> I literally had to use a specific US login this time
<Mud> o rly?
<ceegee> hello there
<noisecontrol> yep
<zifnab> !google is there a googlebot here
<dylan`> anyone try install Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop on Vmware Workstation 7.0.1
<adamramadhan> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<noisecontrol> California freenode servers are ok
<adamramadhan> !google "ubuntu give my dvdrw back i cant read it after i erase it"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jetienne> q. is mythbuntu an official support of ubuntu ?
<adamramadhan> wtf
<noisecontrol> !google ubuntu 10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zifnab> hrmph
<noisecontrol> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jpds> adamramadhan: Erm, there's no google plugin?
<adamramadhan> jpds dunno.
<Krishnandu> Hi friends, I'm not being able to log into ubuntu....I'm getting "Low Graphics Mode" error since last update yesterday. Please help :(
<noisecontrol> no
<noisecontrol> its an AI
<noisecontrol> watch
<jpds> adamramadhan: Wasn't really a question.
<disappearedng> How do I install flash in firefox in lucid?
<noisecontrol> !distro
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<jpds> noisecontrol: No.
<adamramadhan> !google search "ubuntu give me my dvd back i cant read it after i erase it, okokokok ?"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adamramadhan> rofl
<ceegee> I have to look for a graphic card that works with ubuntu 10.04, two displays and the new displayport, in best case out of the box
<jpds> noisecontrol: Which "ubuntu servers don't work" ?
<noisecontrol> !how to xen
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adamramadhan> !help dvdrw gone
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noisecontrol> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<jpds> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<ceegee> we dont want to compile a new graphic card driver on every kernel update
<ceegee> any suggestions?
<adamramadhan> omg,
<Krishnandu> Hi friends, I'm not being able to log into ubuntu....I'm getting "Low Graphics Mode" error since last update yesterday. Please help :(
<noisecontrol> wow like attitudes abound -
<Azeotrope> Can I upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04?
<zifnab> ceegee, i think nvidia is just a kernel module, so no recompilation every upgrade
<jpds> Azeotrope: Check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is set to lts and do: do-release-upgrade -p
<exploit100> #hackergroup
<BlAck6j73> noisecontrol: now now  no flames please :P
<adamramadhan> omgggggggggggggggggg please helo me, i cant burn my windows7 inti my dvdrw
<zifnab> matrix: google ubuntu how to burn an ISO
<noisecontrol> none needed man - I'll just Xen my way to wherever if it gets too cold
<zifnab> maybe :(
<zifnab> oh he can't talk here :( sad day
<ceegee> zifnab: what about ati?
<noisecontrol> besides - citrix isn't really the deal anyway is it...its all about ubuntuone
<zifnab> ceegee, i would assume it was the same
<BlAck6j73> noisecontrol: aer you a Xen geek?
<dylan`> anyone try install Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop on Vmware Workstation 7.0.1
<zifnab> on my laptop, its just a restricted-driver
<ceegee> zifnab: is there an _actual_ hardware support list anywhere?
<noisecontrol> BlAck6j73, had some fun with Open Solaris in 2008 and Windows 7 Beta
<iceroot> dylan`: and how can we help you?
<phani> dylan: yes i had... let me know so that i can see if i can help you
<Azeotrope> jpds: i will use alternate cd
<noisecontrol> back in the day when I was kickin it with an i7
<adamramadhan> dvd+rw-format -force /dev/dvd  OMGGG
<adamramadhan> IT WORKSSS
<zifnab> ceegee, let me see if i can find one
<__taco> try to connect wireless network using wicd..:(
<adamramadhan> bye2 ubuntu
<BlAck6j73> noisecontrol: I tried solaris     it drove me mad...
<noisecontrol> how long ago?
<__taco> event i set the router with no password :(
<zifnab> ceegee, i think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video is as close as you will get
<noisecontrol> Its been better since 2008
<Krishnandu> Hi friends, I'm not being able to log into ubuntu....I'm getting "Low Graphics Mode" error since last update yesterday. Please help :(
<__taco> try to connect wireless network using wicd..:(
<__taco> event i set the router with no password :(
<__taco> any help?
<BlAck6j73> noisecontrol: maybe a year ago   its to resrtictive
<Krishnandu> Please Help
<__taco> wired connection works well
<optical> Krishnandu: i have some problem every time i update.  are you using nvidia card?
<noisecontrol> too many contracts and things - company in a state of flux - I know
<noisecontrol> but
<Krishnandu> optical: Yes
<optical> its easy to fix
<noisecontrol> they have some really good SQL workbench tools
<Krishnandu> optical: 9500GT
<Krishnandu> optical: How??
<optical> no problem its easy to fix let me  get you link
<optical> one sec
<Krishnandu> optical: okies
<noisecontrol> which btw - I'm willing to speak in greater detail on for a price.
<BlAck6j73> noisecontrol: it reminded me of windoz
<optical> ok Krishnandu  do this, go here and download this file http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-195.36.24.html
<noisecontrol> LOL
<noisecontrol> solarisdoz
<optical> Krishnandu: chmod +x the file
<shantanu> ok trying with wcid
<optical> once its done downloading
<Krishnandu> optical: okies
<noisecontrol> they have that patented file system -
<noisecontrol> zfs
<optical> Krishnandu: then you gotta reboot your computer, when its in low graphics mode it will prompt you with 4 choices when it starts up.  Choose the bottom option, quit to console, and Xwindows will close
<noisecontrol> which does something unique
<optical> then you run that downloaded NVIDIA driver as root
<optical> and pick yes
<optical> it will recompile the drivers for you
<BlAck6j73> noisecontrol: zfs  has some really neat features
<Krishnandu> optical: you are somewhat closer of what i'm getting
<noisecontrol> somehow I was able to run Apache1 and Apache2 simultaneously and it unlocked my ports on DSL
<Krishnandu> optical: lemme show u sumthing
<optical> you have to run that downloaded file with X not running
<noisecontrol> some kind of special trick that was worth knowing -
<optical> then it will recompile and update your Xconfig file
<Krishnandu> optical: I'm not getting x
<optical> then you just reboot once more and all is good
<wildbat> anyone can help with this http://i48.tinypic.com/2qbapuh.jpg, i added the entry in fstab it show up on double in gnome :<
<Krishnandu> optical: please look into this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487915
<optical> yes you're getting the Low Graphics Mode didnt you say?
<optical> ok
<noisecontrol> but who really cares now
<noisecontrol> 5 servers off site later
<optical> Krishnandu: exactly, you press OK on this box:  http://img208.imageshack.us/i/image0009s.jpg/
<Krishnandu> optical: yes.....I'm getting the error screen.....
<freedomofspee> peace to u all
<freedomofspee> www.islam.com
<optical> Krishnandu:  then it will give you 4 choices
<noisecontrol> I have so much space it actually causes problems
<jpds> freedomofspee: No spam please.
<optical> Krishnandu: pick the bottom choice to close X and go back to console
<optical> and then run that downloaded NVIDIA file i showed you
<Krishnandu> optical: ya its giving
<optical> it will fix it right up
<BlAck6j73> noisecontrol:  ?
<Krishnandu> optical: buttom one is restart x
<optical> hrmm
<optical> try 3rd one
<optical> one should say quit to console
<Krishnandu> optical: ya close x and return to console
<noisecontrol> BlAck6j73, yeah - some basic stuff - 5 offsite servers and 2 cloud accounts
<optical> Krishnandu:  yep, pick that one, it will close X.  Then run the NVIDIA file you downloaded
<Krishnandu> optical: how??
<Krishnandu> optical: I'm a noob......don't have any idea
<BlAck6j73> noisecontrol:  out of my league im afraid
<noisecontrol> BlAck6j73, you are welcome to send me a /query if you want to chat
<noisecontrol> I'm just bored tonight
<Sensiva> Guys anyone here used Lucid and moved back to Karmic?
<Krishnandu> optical: I tried the solution posted by bashphoenux and have posted the result for each command. You can take a look
<jpds> Sensiva: Not me.
<Krishnandu> optical: BTW how to run the NVIDIA file??
<shantanu> ok i installed wicd
<shantanu> how do i remove default network manager
<optical> Krishnandu:
<shantanu> and have wicg in systray
<zifnab> Sensiva, nope, downgrades tend to be a pain
<optical> type sudo ./NVIDIA(tab)
<Krishnandu> optical: yup??
<optical> it should autocomplete the filename
<Krishnandu> optical: okies....
<optical> and run it
<Severian> What are the odds that a upgrade from hardy to lucid will work on a system with Intel 815 video?  I read the upgrade notes and that is the part I am concerned about.
<dragon-fighter> hello
<Krishnandu> optical: that will be ok??
<Sensiva> I am not saying a downgrade, am saying just a fresh install to Karmic
<optical> well if it works it should bring you into an installer program
<zifnab> Severian, was hardy 8.04?
<zifnab> nevermind
<zifnab> it should be supported, let me check first though
<Krishnandu> optical: one more query....I'm in windows now. So if I download the file how would i get this windows drive there in ubuntu??
<red2kic> Severian: This? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Krishnandu> optical: I don't know the mount command
<Krishnandu> optical: I used to mount them from GUI
<optical> Krishnandu:  well its easiest just to download it in ubuntu.  when low grapahics mode boots up, choose "stay in low graphics mode" then boot into X
<optical> then go to the nvidia URL i gave you
<optical> above
<optical> and download the file
<Severian> Sensiva, except for one client who had a problem with java, Lucid has been a very smooth and good upgrade for about 20 machines so far.
<optical> then reboot, and next time choose Close X and go to console
<optical> and the file shoudl be where you downloaded it to
<Krishnandu> optical: There the problem comes......no screen....I'm if I choose to stay in low graphics mode nothing comes at all
<Krishnandu> optical: I waited from 5-10mins since yesterday many times
<Sensiva> Seveas I really appreciate your amazing answer, Would you tell me please what are those machines used for?
<bullgard> Why does AlsaMixer provide in IBM Thinkpad T42 (as well as in most other Thinkpads) a volume bar »Master« and a volume bar »PCM«?
<Docteh> ack lights are flickering
<khafiz> hi, anyone can guide me to install ubuntu
<Sensiva> Severian*
<shantanu> i have installed wicd, how do i uninstall network manager
<Severian> red2kic, Yes, that is the video problem I am hesitating over.  This system has no bootable media other than the hard disk, so if it goes badly, it will be a fair amount of work.
<optical> Krishnandu: hmm, strange
<optical> mine will go into low graphcis desktop
<optical> very low resolution and large fonts
<Severian> Sensiva, They are general desktops and python development machines.
<khafiz> need help on installing ubuntu after windows
<Krishnandu> optical: wekk should I try it again?? Or anything else I should do now??
<optical> you could just download it with wget instead
<khafiz> anyone can help me?
<optical> and not boot into X at all
<Sensiva> Severian thank you
<zifnab> khafiz, from inside windows?
<dragon-fighter> khafiz,  ask
<khafiz> zifnab: which is the easiest way
<zifnab> wubi
<zifnab> by far
<khafiz> dragon-fighter: wanna install fresh ubuntu on laptop. but currently installed vista
<zifnab> if you want to keep windows
<optical> Krishnandu:  OK do this instead.  Reboot into ubuntu, pick exit to console, and then when in the console and logged in, type " wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/195.36.24/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run "
<zifnab> i would say go with
<zifnab> http://wubi-installer.org/
<optical> that will download the file for you
<red2kic> Severian: Your call.
<optical> then once the file is downloaded, type chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run
<optical> then sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run
<optical> done
<Krishnandu> <khafiz> http://techie-buzz.com/foss/ubuntu-10-04-lts-installation-guide.html
<dragon-fighter> khafiz,  no problem
<khafiz> zifnab: right. want to keep windows
<dragon-fighter> khafiz,  dual boot?
<khafiz> dragon-fighter: yes, dualboot
<Krishnandu> optical: Yup I did that. And then It downloaded a file
<Galerien> Hi all! Anything new on Lucid + ATI  ?
<optical> good
<optical> then type sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run
<optical> and it will run the installer
<Krishnandu> optical: after that i typed sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-pkg1.run
<cahippy> How can i get a usb flash drive to work in virtual ose
<optical> well the filename isnt called that
<Severian> red2kic, I was hoping someone here would be using Intel 815 video besides me.  It is pretty old, though.  Thanks.
<optical> its called NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run
<optical> if you downloaded the right one.
<dragon-fighter> khafiz, then partition hard disk manually by ubuntu disk
<Krishnandu> optical: please look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487915
<linduxed> i upgraded to lucid yesterday from karmic and most things went fine
<linduxed> however
<Krishnandu> optical: I've tried the similar stops
<Krishnandu> *steps
<khafiz> dragon-fighter: isit possible to install thru usb?
<linduxed> i noticed that all my saved wifi passwords are gone
<linduxed> also
<linduxed> it doesnt save the wifi passwords anymore
<cahippy> How can i get a usb flash drive to work in virtual ose
<optical> Krishnandu:  yes I saw there, those commands arent how i do it and havent tried that way.  Just type literally "wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/195.36.24/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run"  then "sudo ./http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/195.36.24/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run"
<GTroy> cahippy, do you mean install an os on the flash drive?
<optical> literally those 2 commands please
<optical> thats as simple as i can possibly explain it
<dragon-fighter> khafiz, thru?
<khafiz> dragon-fighter: do you think wubi will help me?
<linduxed> i guess whatever is handling the wifi passwords has stopped working
<GTroy> cahippy your flash drives should work automatically
<dragon-fighter> khafiz, sorry
<Krishnandu> optical: okies
<red2kic> cahippy: virtualbox-ose lack support for USB -- Use PUEL.
<cahippy> hi gtroy, no i want the virtual ose to pick up a usb device
<Krishnandu> optical: thank you......i'll brb after trying these commands
<khafiz> dragon-fighter: i once installed ubuntu but got ntldr probs
<Krishnandu> optical: And let you know the results
<optical> errr "sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run"
<linduxed> i dont know if it's seahorse or something else
<GTroy> red2kic, you're right
<optical> is the second line
<cahippy> im using win xp on the ose
<optical> Krishnandu: "sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run" is the second line sorry, not the http part
<linduxed> but something broke
<Krishnandu> optical: okies
<cahippy> whats puel
<dragon-fighter> new channel of security man #hackergroup
<michelle__> ok.. .so i am trying to follow the instructions for manually installing grub... and when i get to the place where i copy files it says the files r read only
<GTroy> cahippy, I think you need to use puel
<michelle__> owned by root so i cant change them
<a9b_word> hi
<GTroy> http://www.virtualbox.de/wiki/VirtualBox_PUEL
<linduxed> i'd prefer restoring the passphrases, instead of getting them all once more
<linduxed> that would be quite tedious in my case
<red2kic> cahippy: non-free version.
<wildbat> anyone can help with this http://i48.tinypic.com/2qbapuh.jpg, i added the entry in fstab it show up on double in gnome :<
<Severian> michelle__, You need to use sudo to copy those files.  Or, do it from a root shell.
<michelle__> so how do i become root so these command will run
<khafiz> guys, im new with ubuntu. does wubi help me to install ubuntu along the windows?
<linduxed> does anyone know where to find save passphrases?
<michelle__> i was using sudo
<michelle__> and it failed
<Severian> michelle__, type in the command you were using, please.
<X_o> hi
<red2kic> khafiz: No. Wubi installs Ubuntu inside Windows. If you want to try out Ubuntu, use LiveCD.
<cahippy> i already have ose and my emails are sitting in outlook
<X_o> how I can configure my monitor on ubuntu 10.04
<adamramadhan> heloooooooooo i still cant read my dvd rw
<adamramadhan> after i erase it
<dragon-fighter> red2kic, right
<adamramadhan> with basero
<GTroy> linduxed, I think this may help you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/442130
<michelle__>  sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /target/etc/resolv.conf
<red2kic> X_o: System --> Preferences --> Monitors?
<cahippy> how do i move my mails sitting in outlook to ubuntu
<X_o> no work
<linduxed> GTroy: will check
<GTroy> linduxed, the one my martin lindhe looks like a fix
<shantanu> i installed wicd but network manager is still there
<shantanu> help
<GTroy> linduxed, by not my
<red2kic> X_o: "xrandr"
<bullgard> Why does AlsaMixer provide in IBM Thinkpad T42 (as well as in most other Thinkpads) a volume bar »Master« and a volume bar »PCM«?
<dragon-fighter> shantanu, what about?
<red2kic> !xrandr | X_o
<ubottu> X_o: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<adamramadhan> i promise il never use ubuntu again
<adamramadhan> damn hell
<Phoxus> Sup
<Severian> michelle__, And, you type your admin user password and then exactly what error do you see?
<shantanu> dragon-fighter, i installed wicd, but now network manager is still there and i have disconnections from wifi networks
<michelle__> it never asks for a password
<red2kic> adamramadhan: What are you trying to do?
<linduxed> GTroy: what has that bug got to  do with my issue??
<dragon-fighter> ^c
<khafiz> red2kic: does it means dualboot?
<adamramadhan> red2kic:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/566498
<Severian> michelle__, That could be ok.  If you recently did a sudo command, it lets you do another without prompting.  What is the error?
<tarzeau_> how can i make an ubuntu package in my ppa built for lucid and karmic?
<red2kic> khafiz: No. Dual-screen. Supports multiple monitors..
<GTroy> linduxed, you had the double entry for a partition?
<tarzeau_> do i need to upload it several times ?
<khafiz> red2kic: then how if i want to make dualboot windows and ubuntu?
<michelle__> cp: cannot create regular file 'filename' : read-only file system
<GTroy> linduxed, wrong person, sorry
<shantanu> dragon-fighter, what??
<red2kic> !dualboot | khafiz
<ubottu> khafiz: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Severian> michelle__, OK, the whole filesystem is read only.  My guess would be that you are doing this on a cdrom.
<dragon-fighter> shantanu, i use ^c
<red2kic> adante: Disc are cheap. I burned 12MB on a DVD another day and later toss it away.
<red2kic> adamramadhan: See above. :(
<michelle__> sudo never asked for my password.. but i am in the post install instance, and did a whole bunch of sudo commands to get to that point
<adamramadhan> red2kic:dc
<adamramadhan> red2kic : dc
<adamramadhan> any information on that bug ?
<michelle__> #
<michelle__> $ sudo mount --bind /dev /target/dev/
<michelle__> #
<michelle__> $ sudo mount -t proc proc /target/proc/
<michelle__> #
<FloodBot1> michelle__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michelle__> $ sudo mount -t sysfs sys /target/sys/
<Tuna-Fish2> michelle__: it kind of sounds like you just haven't gotten out of the livecd system. It never prompts for sudo, and the filesystem is readonly
<red2kic> adamramadhan: Try using CLI "wodim --help"
<red2kic> adamramadhan: Meh. Try GnomeBaker first (It is !gui).
<dragon-fighter> what is postal code/zip code of US?
<michelle__> yea i know... i cant reboot... i need to install grub... and these r the instruction to do it prior to the reboot
<Tuna-Fish2> you need to mount the correct filesystem first, and do the copies to it
<Tuna-Fish2> you are trying to copy something within the cd
<adamramadhan> ok installing
<red2kic> !ot | dragon-fighter
<ubottu> dragon-fighter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<michelle__> look at he comands above... that's what it had me do
<dragon-fighter> ubottu, lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Severian> michelle__, Where are you finding these instructions?
<dragon-fighter> ubottu, hahahahahahah
<michelle__> FakeRaid HowTo
<michelle__> the /dev/mapper/nvidia_xxxxx2/ is mounted at /target/
<Lunar_Lamp> dragon-fighter: ubottu is a bot.
<michelle__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Shubuntu> hey is there a bash channel, i need some help with a bash file
<red2kic> Shubuntu: #bash
<bullgard> Why does AlsaMixer provide in IBM Thinkpad T42 (as well as in most other Thinkpads) a volume bar »Master« and a volume bar »PCM«?
<michelle__> do i need to unmount the filesystem and remount it in a way that it will be read/write?
<red2kic> bullgard: Do you even know what PCM is? I just looked it up... Pulse-code modulation. Looks complicated. :(
<shantanu> i again got disconncted...... rebooted... but still wicd and network manager are present
<wildbat> anyone can help with this http://i48.tinypic.com/2qbapuh.jpg, i added the entry in fstab it show up on double in gnome :<
<michelle__> cause it was already mounted after the install finished and dumped out to the live cd instance
<Severian> michelle__, what output do you get from df?  I want to see what filesystems you have mounted.
<gxblary> hi, I'd like to know if there's a way to search the web directly from gnome toolbar
<bullgard> redk1te: Please answer the question which I put.
<michelle__> tell me what to type... cause i am a noob
<Severian> michelle__, you should use a pastebin or a pm for the answer.
<bullgard> red2kic Please answer the question which I put.
<Severian> michelle__, the command is     df
<SnurrDass> hey. could someone help me make Ubuntu headless? no screen. no keyboard, when disconnecting screen, ubuntu will not boot all the way. just stops before auto-loggin
<red2kic> bullgard: #pulseaudio might be the best place for that question.
<michelle__> yea.. problem is I am on a diff system for chat.. hang on
<bullgard> red2kic: Oh dear.
<kzss> hi
<quatarit> Hi all. I really didn't expect to find a so serious bug, i'm a bit disappointed... I cannot cancel the disk check on startup by pressing nither "C" nor "esc". And the check also freezes at 90% without any output of a somewhat reason... It forced me to stop alimentation...
<red2kic> gxblary: Perhaps, deskbar-applet (but you left)
<SnurrDass> hey. could someone help me make Ubuntu headless? no screen. no keyboard, when disconnecting screen, ubuntu will not boot all the way. just stops before auto-loggin
<Hatl> hi! i have set up ldap authentication. is it possible to force the same local user account for every ldap user?
<shantanu> dragon-fighter, ^c... what does that mean control+c ???
<red2kic> shantanu: Yes. Control-C -- The command for abort.
<michelle__> i thought there was a way i could become root in a terminal session
<Severian> michelle,   sudo su -
<Severian> michelle__,    sudo su -
<shantanu> ok control-c but where??
<red2kic> shantanu: What are you trying to do?
<shantanu> well i installed wicd
<shantanu> but network manager is still running
<remoteCTRL> how do i turn off the check of password strength for adding users?
<Guest43293> Hey guys anyone have a wii?
<Severian> Guest43293, I have a wiimote.  Is that close enough?
<Guest43293> lol...cool...I'm hacking my wii...wanted to know if anyone has done so.
<atroy1994> can u get me there, anirban?
<Severian> Guest43293, I have a project in mind for the wiimote as a presentation tool.  I have interfaces a wii nunchuk to an arduino and it works pretty well.
<man8> hi
<banermatt> hi all
<alket> hi banermatt
<Guest43293> HI
<wildbat> anyone can help with this http://i48.tinypic.com/2qbapuh.jpg, i added the entry in fstab it show up on double in gnome :<
<tecky> hrm, anyone have a recomendation for a way to limit the upload bandwidth of a open & running application (that I cannot close), its sucking my pipe dry of upstream bits
<SwedeMike> tecky: man tc
<shantanu> and causing freq disconnection
<Galerien> tecky: depend on your connection, ram and processor...
<shantanu> got disconnected again
<shantanu> i just uninstalled wicd
<Severian> tecky, I'd go into the firewall setting for your network and limit that ip address.  How to do that varies, depending on your firewall.
<tecky> ya, i'm behind a PoS Netgear router, i've got to do it temp on the software level (sigh)
<alket> Does anyone knows , how much time does Dell Mini 10 can run on battery ?
<alket> Why my screen sometimes flickr ???
<red2kic> alket: Depends on how many battery cells you buy, I guess.
<Severian> tecky, then tc is your only option.  I don't use it, because I have a really good firewall.  Good luck.  You should get there.
<ezra-s> which is the task package to install gnome desktop?
<X_o> hi
<panaka> hi, I have a little question about ubuntu 10.04 and lvm. How do i backup and restore a server with lvm in case of a disk crash or similar?
<X_o> xrandr doesn't work
<X_o> I have problem with my resolution
<red2kic> panaka: Ask in #lvm -- They're quite familiar with that area.
<panaka> ok, I will do that, thanks
<red2kic> ezra-s: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should take care of everything for you.
<ezra-s> found it gnome-desktop-environment
<ezra-s> red2kic, thx
<Severian> X_o, xrandr works for me.  It may not have every resolution you want, though.  I have used it to rotate displays and it works.
<red2kic> X_o: If xrandr does not work for you, consider writing your own Xorg.
<X_o> i right xrandr -s 1024x768
<red2kic> !xorg | X_o
<ubottu> X_o: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Severian> red2kic, and see if you can knock out that new x.org by the weekend.
<red2kic> X_o: You might have to create a xorg file first if /etc/X11/xorg* does not exist.
<stimpie> I have suddenly lost the new gnome notifications, how can I enable them?
<X_o> yes I have
<lazycat> could it use in the tty ?
<Severian> stimpie, I had that happen on one machine after an upgrade.  Rebooting brought it back.
<Severian> stimpie, I had a customer turn it off somehow.  Go to System/Preferences/Startup Applications and turn it back on.
<remoteCTRL> !window-decoration
<cen_> quit
<remoteCTRL> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<remoteCTRL> erm... how do i shift the windows lose, minimize/maximize buttons back to the right side?
<cviniciusm> Hello, I just upgraded to Lucid Lynx from Karmic Koala, them my dovecot is not working anymore. It's installed dovecot-common, dovecot-imapd and dovecot-pop3d. The error is "Unknown setting: sieve". Any ideas, please?
<P0Wn3R> Hello, I need help! I start Ubuntu and log in, but desktop not loads, a grey taskbar appears and theres nothing I can do without moving my cursor. Whats going up there?
<man8> RandR extension is not present, I feel the same, how randr is enabled in the xorg.conf? Section "ServerLayout" Option "RandR" "True" or Section "Extensions"?
<red2kic> !controls | remoteCTRL
<ubottu> remoteCTRL: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<disappearedng> how do you guys do pages in django
<stimpie> Severian, I had to add the notification applet to the panel (no idea why it was gone) thanks for your help
<xbraexwrightx> hi, does anyone know why i have no options in the codec menus?
<xbraexwrightx> im on lucid
<P0Wn3R> Hello, I need help! I start Ubuntu and log in, but desktop not loads, a grey taskbar appears and theres nothing I can do without moving my cursor. Whats going up there?
<red2kic> !codecs | xbraexwrightx:
<ubottu> xbraexwrightx:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<remoteCTRL> red2kic thanks dude:)
<jenda> What's the default theme in Ubuntu? (The gnome theme in Preferences > Appearance)
<jenda> I upgraded and my custom theme remained set. I'd like to see what vanilla Lynx looks like.
<Severian> jenda, It is cleverly called Default.
<Mouzz> Anyone know a nice network packet capturer? I need to capture packets to a certain tcp port and later see when these packets were sent. Is tcpdump good for this or is there a better or easier tool?
<red2kic> jenda: Ambiance or Radiance.
<SwedeMike> Mouzz: tcpdump -w the packets, then open the .pcap-file in wireshark
<xbraexwrightx> installed ubuntu restricted extras, still got the same problem.
<xbraexwrightx> if i run mencoder -ovc help
<xbraexwrightx> i get:
<xbraexwrightx> MEncoder SVN-r1.0~rc3+svn20090426-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
<xbraexwrightx> Option of: Unknown suboption lavc
<FloodBot1> xbraexwrightx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xbraexwrightx> Warning unknown option of at line 9
<Mouzz> SwedeMike, Thanks!
<jenda> red2kic: thanks
<red2kic> xbraexwrightx: Try VLC. It can play various of medias.
<lazycat> anybody Chinese?
<Mouzz> I'd like some, thanks
<xbraexwrightx> i'm trying to use acidrip to rip some dvds, and got no codec options, ubuntu restricted-restricted-extras install too
<cahippy> HOW DO I GET THE VIRTUAL OSE TO RECOGNISE A USB DEVICE
<red2kic> !libdvdcss | xbraexwrightx
<ubottu> xbraexwrightx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mouzz> xbraexwrightx, Have you tried handbrake or ogmrip? Both very easy to use.
<red2kic> xbraexwrightx: You want something with libdvdcss
<Mouzz> cahippy, VirtualBOX OSE does not support usb passthrough.
<red2kic> cahippy: Use Virtual Box PUEL
<raven> how to restore an overwritten partition table (with sysresccd?)
<joth> I upgraded to 10.04 and now Gnome won't start automatically; can anyone help please?
<cahippy> i already have ose installed and have mail sitting in outlook, which is too big too email
<slimjimflim> joth: can you start it with startx or x-windows or xwindows ?
<red2kic> cahippy: I don't understand your meaning. virtualbox-ose is not same as virtualbox-3.0 (which does not exist in the repos until you added virtualbox-puel-ppa). I suppose you could set up folder sharing between two machines and whatnot. That would work too.
<joth> I've been using "sudo gdm" but yes, that starts it with no problems. It's just that it's not doing that automatically which is annoying.
<slimjimflim> i have a Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01) and the sound only comes out the onboard speaker (not just a beep).  how can i activate the headphone jack?
<cahippy> i tried the sharing but it isnt picking up the shared folder
<Tigryss> hi
<xbraexwrightx> i get "No configuration file found, nevermind." when i try to start mplayer, dont get any codec menus in acidrip, ogmrip says mencoder was not compiled with x264 support, i got it from the repos.
<banermatt> Does anyone know the command line to restart x ?
<Mouzz> slimjimflim, The onboard speaker can be deactivated in the BIOS I think. If the intel soundcard works, the headphone jack sould work. So possibly the Intel soundcard doesn't work or the volume set to zero or is muted
<xbraexwrightx> should i just compile it from source?
<BalSak> hi guys. I need to completely nuke & rewrite a CF disk. any ideas how? I've tried fdisk, cfdisk & sfdisk, but I'm still unable to write an MSDOS label
<red2kic> xbraexwrightx: HandBrake-GTK
<red2kic> xbraexwrightx: Look into that.
<xbraexwrightx> control alt delete or backspace, i cant remember which should restart x i think
<azbr00> banermatt: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<xbraexwrightx> k ill try that, thanks
 * man8 ,,  me voy al mercado rural ,, que pasen buena mañana todos, good morning all
<slimjimflim> Mouzz: ook, yea i messed with the volume thanks
<neil_d> I started empathy... now I can't get rid of the icon out of the systray.. even after a reset.. how do I get rid if of it?
<wildbat> anyone can help with this http://i48.tinypic.com/2qbapuh.jpg, i added the entry in fstab it show up on double in gnome :<
<red2kic> wildbat: Take it out of fstab? :(
<red2kic> wildbat: At least, do "killall gnome-panel" and see if it's still there.
<wildbat> red2kic, then can't mount on boot :<
<wildbat> red2kic, nope~ not working
<hsetiM> when i start my laptop a error has came like i8042.c selftest failed what is that
<banermatt> azbr00: thank
<yohannbzh> Hi. My computer crashed and i have lost a file that i was working on (i saved it before but it disapeared from its folder), do you know if i can restore it from somewhere?
<JoshuaL> yohannbzh, isnt it listed in the recent documents? or maybe openoffice can fix it (just open openoffice)
<akshaysulakhe> hello,my hp deskjet does not accept black color in color mode...does that only in grayscale mode..what shud i do
<JoshuaL> yohannbzh, most of the times it will ask you to recover the document
<AJ_Z0> yohannbzh: What kind of file and with what were you working on it?
<yohannbzh> JoshuaL: I used gedit
<JoshuaL> unless you where working on another file of course
<JoshuaL> ah
<yohannbzh> AJ_Z0: It was a tex file with gedit
<Juniksz> Hello. Does anyone know why doesn't start the kubuntu 10.04 with the 2.6.32-22-generic version? The system loads, the graphical interface aren't displayed, only the tty2 console surface. I can use the system only with the 2.6.32-22-generic version.
<neil_d> JoshuaL: from the terminal check if there is a file ending in '~'
<red2kic> wildbat: Pastebinit fstab?
<Juniksz> i mean only with the 2.6.32.21
<akshaysulakhe> hello,my hp deskjet does not accept black color in color mode...does that only in grayscale mode..what shud i do
<JoshuaL> neil_d, you mean yohannbzh
<neil_d> JoshuaL: yes sorry
<neil_d> yohannbzh:  from the terminal check if there is a file ending in '~'
<akshaysulakhe> hello,my hp deskjet does not accept black color in color mode...does that only in grayscale mode..what shud i do
<yohannbzh> neil_d: No, it is not here too
<akshaysulakhe> hp deskjet series 2600
<BlessJah> th/2
<AJ_Z0> yohannbzh: Do you have gedit configured to autosave? I don't recall the default, but if you do and it doesn't offer to recover the file, look for a ~filename
<yohannbzh> I can't do anything with lost+found?
<Juniksz> Hello. Does anyone know why doesn't start the kubuntu 10.04 with the 2.6.32-22-generic version? The system loads, the graphical interface aren't displayed, only the tty2 console surface. I can use the system only with the 2.6.32-21-generic version.
<AJ_Z0> I mean filename~
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll!
<yohannbzh> AJ_Z0: I haven't got this file
<neil_d> yohannbzh:  are you very sure you are looking in the correct place.. very strange the one file disappear let alone two.
<akshaysulakhe> hello,my hp deskjet does not accept black color in color mode...does that only in grayscale mode..what shud i do
<yohannbzh> Yes, i'm in the correct place
<AJ_Z0> yohannbzh: lost+found is for inodes which get lost in a filesystem check. Do you have any files in there (which is unlikely)?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<yohannbzh> my computer crashed and it did a check at startup, maybe they were bad
<xbraexwrightx> handbrake is too big for my netbook screen
<Sam_Fisher> ding!
<red2kic> xbraexwrightx: handbrake-cli then.
<neil_d> I started empathy... now I can't get rid of the icon out of the systray.. even after a reset.. how do I get rid if of it?
<Sam_Fisher> xbraexwrightx: righ click on it and resize?
<yohannbzh> AJ_Z0: Yes, i have one from today
<akshaysulakhe> sudo apt-get purge empathy
<Sam_Fisher> neil_d: new computer?
<akshaysulakhe> use that command
<akshaysulakhe> hello,my hp deskjet does not accept black color in color mode...does that only in grayscale mode..what shud i do
<akshaysulakhe> hp deksjet 2600
<AJ_Z0> yohannbzh: There is a file with a numeric name in lost_found?
<yohannbzh> AJ_Z0: at the approximately time that i lost my file
<neil_d> Sam_Fisher: yes... just installed 10.4 a few days ago.
<akshaysulakhe> after that empathy command
<akshaysulakhe> log out and log in
<Sam_Fisher> akshaysulakhe: do you mean you can't choos black?
<yohannbzh> AJ_Z0: Yes something like #1234567
<xbraexwrightx> i'm not really keen for cli for handbrake, can get it done faster with a gui
<akshaysulakhe> there are 2 options
<akshaysulakhe> one is grayscale and other is color
<AJ_Z0> yohannbzh: In that case you may be very lucky and that is your file. Examine the file and move it to the correct filename if it is yours
<telmac> hey
<akshaysulakhe> when i use color,it does not print black wherver it is there
<telmac> can i have some help
<akshaysulakhe> it uses blue or green instead
<telmac> sort of
<Sam_Fisher> telmac: hey you
<telmac> hello?
<lambrecht> mornin
<xbraexwrightx> really like acidrip, cant use avi container in hb
<Sam_Fisher> telmac: ask
<telmac> so i used to use ubuntu opn an ancient laptyop
<telmac> but that got broken
<telmac> and im making a font
<yohannbzh> I think i'm very lucky :D:D:D
<yohannbzh> AJ_Z0: Tks!
<telmac> and for whatever reason there is no free font creator for pc
<AJ_Z0> yohannbzh: Welcome
<akshaysulakhe> @sam_fisher ant suggestions
<telmac> so im running ubuntu in a virtual machine
<telmac> (sun virtualbox)
<telmac> and fontforge is being weird
<telmac> I cant remember if it was always like this
<akshaysulakhe> wtf is going on..nobody does reply on forum also...
<akshaysulakhe> whats wrong,i cant understand
<akshaysulakhe> hello,my hp deskjet does not accept black color in color mode...does that only in grayscale mode..what shud i do
<telmac> but is there any way that the lag could do this?
<Sam_Fisher> akshaysulakhe: from which program are you trying to print? perhaps that app is not allowing b/w printing?
<telmac> is being really weird
<akshaysulakhe> it does...but only when i select grayscale
<Sam_Fisher> telmac: PLEASE ask your question in one post
<Sam_Fisher> PLEASE
<orflon> <orflon> hello, I run a kernel exploit on  a testing server (ubuntu 6.06). Where should these logs exist? I can't find anything in /var/log/kern.log , neither at /var/log/syslog. thanks
<telmac> fine
<akshaysulakhe> when in color mode..it should use both..but it does not do that
<telmac> gimme a second
<Sam_Fisher> O:-)
<akshaysulakhe> and i installed hplip also...then too,it does not work...
<DaDa|Urka> Which directories do I have to move to the DRBD-device if I am using tomcat and HA?
<Sam_Fisher> telmac: very busy tonight so it scrolls by fast
<akshaysulakhe> tried on live cd also..no luck
<walilo> Hi, i have some problems with GRUB. I installed windows 7 after ubuntu 10.04. so grub is overwritten, i used SuperGrub to fix it ,but it's running just when booting from cd . How can i fix it
<Tigryss> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TPn7fyvq
<macsim> hi, is it possible to use tune2fs -m0 on ext4 ?
<Sam_Fisher> walilo: congrats!
<raven> how to restore a partition table?
<walilo> Sam_Fisher, sorry i don't understand you
<Sam_Fisher> akshaysulakhe: jeesh what a mess. Has this printer EVER printed B/W?
<Tigryss> huston we have a problem :DDD http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TPn7fyvq
<Severian> raven, you can restore from your backup copy with dd.
<raven> how to restore a partition table?
<Sam_Fisher> walilo: sorry just a joke. I also dual boot W7 and 10.04 and had major Grub2 issues.
<akshaysulakhe> yeah
<Sam_Fisher> raven: testdisk
<FPtje> How to remove a panel from my desktop without right click > remove? They all froze!
<akshaysulakhe> and a few days back it printed just fine...dunno what the prob is
<walilo> Sam_Fisher, :)
<Sam_Fisher> raven: it's in synaptic
<telmac> so i used to run ubuntu on this ancient laptop, but that got dropped down some steps so now im back to windows. Im making a font, and apparenlt there arent any free font creators for pc, so im running fontforge in a virtual machine. I cant really really remember if it always did this one thing (namely that beziers will continue even when i try to make a straight line, but thats not important for the questions) But I was wondering if it cou
<Sam_Fisher> walilo: OK here is what I did
<raven> Sam_Fisher, no backup of this table - needs to scan the hdd
<Sam_Fisher> boot into live OR supergrub to 10.04
<Tigryss> huston we have a problem :DDD http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TPn7fyvq
<siji> telmac, seems interesting
<telmac> could that be the problem?
<Sam_Fisher> walilo: boot into 10.04 and then open terminal and enter sudo update grub and hit enter
<walilo> Sam_Fisher, i did it and now i'm on ubuntu :)
<FPtje> How do I remove panels from gnome?
<Sam_Fisher> walilo: it will scan for OS and add them to your Grub2
<Shubuntu> hey can anyone teach me how to use debconf-set-selections
<akshaysulakhe> right click-->delete panel
<Pseudocrat> FPtje, right click -> delete panel.
<siji> telmac, am not clear about your issue
<Tigryss> the dist-upgrade has destroyed my x pls help http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TPn7fyvq
<Severian> FPtje, right click and choose remove.
<FPtje> akshaysulakhe: right click > remove doesn't work because all the panels froze
<FPtje> I can't severian, they all froze, restarting my computer doesn't work
<FPtje> the panels do not respond when I right click them
<akshaysulakhe> are u using ubuntu tweak
<FPtje> akshaysulakhe: I don't even know what ubuntu tweak is
<amagee> hey how can i find out if ubuntu can see my optical drive
<akshaysulakhe> hmm..
<walilo> Sam_Fisher, the problem is when i boot it log on windows7 and i don't see the grub menu
<akshaysulakhe> froze means exactly what
<akshaysulakhe> ??
<akshaysulakhe> has ur system hanged up
<Sam_Fisher> telmac: is a troll
<FPtje> akshaysulakhe: I can see one (of the five added panels) the others are invisible. When I click it or right click it nothing happens
<walilo> Sam_Fisher, i used startupmanager and all options are ok
<fodder70> do you have grub installed to a partition
<FPtje> akshaysulakhe: oh and my cpu load is very high
<telmac> Im a troll?
<akshaysulakhe> reset ur system first...
<telmac> wtf?
<FPtje> akshaysulakhe: Like I said I have tried restarting my computer completely
<akshaysulakhe> ok..delete the .nautilus folder
<fodder70> i had to make my grub partition active in order to stop win7 from booting, if thats relevant
<akshaysulakhe> in home
<Spao> Is now a good time for me to seek help fixing an Ubuntu problem? If it's too busy here, then it doesn't matter too much.
<joth> OK, the problem is gdm isn't set at any run level at the moment - which run level should it be set at? (using sysv-rc-conf)
<akshaysulakhe> do that from terminal using sudo
<Sam_Fisher> akshaysulakhe: so what I said did not work or you didn't try it?
<akshaysulakhe> use the command sudo rm -f .nautilus
<akshaysulakhe> log out and log back
<walilo> Sam_Fisher, i did what do you said. i'll rebbot . I hope it will work ... thank you
<DaDa|Urka> Which directories do I have to move to the DRBD-device if I am using tomcat and HA?
<akshaysulakhe> @sam_fisher
<akshaysulakhe> what did u said
<FPtje> akshaysulakhe it's a dir, shoud I use rmdir?
<Severian> Spao, It is pretty much always busy here.  Go ahead and ask.
<Sam_Fisher> akshaysulakhe: sorry wrong person
<akshaysulakhe> yeah...
<akshaysulakhe> @fptje
<akshaysulakhe> do one thing
<Sam_Fisher> walilo: did it show the win7 and Ubuntu and Memtest?
<TheMusicGuy> I just installed Lynx 32-bit with Wubi and I keep having strange issues when multiple users login at the same time.
<akshaysulakhe> @ftpje use command sudo nautilus
<akshaysulakhe> type ur password
<TheMusicGuy> Like, the screen freezes and stuff
<mosen6> hello, I had 9.10 on my machine and it looks like when I let it upgrade someone restarted it or something and now it won't boot. the console shell tells me I'm on 10.04 and DPKG returnes error code (1)
<akshaysulakhe> and migrate to /home/ur username/home
<akshaysulakhe> and then delete the .nautilus directory
<akshaysulakhe> got it
<akshaysulakhe> ??
<mosen6> I can't install anything from the terminal
<FPtje> I removed the folder
<akshaysulakhe> and log out and log in
<Spao> I'm having trouble unmounting drives. I could always used to right click on it and unmount it. But now it says it's not in the fstab and I am not root. Ubuntu seems to be booting slower too recently, and some other minor problems. They all came at once a few days ago
<slimjimflim> what's the 'right' way to disable a daemon?
<FPtje> ok be right back
<danutz> hello guys,I want to find out a person ip adress (a person I talk using pidgin)..in windows I know how to do that but I don`t know in linux...some help?
<akshaysulakhe> good...log out and log in
<akshaysulakhe> yeah
<Sam_Fisher> mosen6: PLEASE ask in one post!
<FPtje> lol I can't log out ><
<yoritomo> Hello does someone use giFT here ? i experience problems with giFT on lucid , Gnutella plugin still keeping checking website adress
<akshaysulakhe> restart
<FPtje> oh wait I can lol
<slimjimflim> ...so it doesn't start at boot
<raven> how to restore a partition table?
<akshaysulakhe> @raven..why??
<mosen6> Sam_Fisher: sorry, any idea on how to solve this?
<akshaysulakhe> what happened??
<akshaysulakhe> hello,my hp deskjet does not accept black color in color mode...does that only in grayscale mode..what shud i do
<Sam_Fisher> FPtje: Ctrl+ALt+Backspace
<danutz> well?someone?
<raven> how to restore a partition table?
<Sam_Fisher> raven: already answered TestDisk in the synaptic
<Severian> Sam_Fisher, that only works, if the user enables it now.
<Sam_Fisher> raven: do you understand synaptic?
<TheMusicGuy> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace seems disabled in Lynx. How to enable it?
<akshaysulakhe> google it
<akshaysulakhe> the musicguy
<akshaysulakhe> its easy
<histo> !google | akshaysulakhe
<ubottu> akshaysulakhe: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<spionspionspion> if i want to move a wubi install to a real partition is lvpm still the way to go ?
<histo> TheMusicGuy: its disabled because it would normally restart X
<TheMusicGuy> histo: yes, that's what I WANT it to do
<Severian> TheMusicGuy, System/Preferences/Keyboard  Go to Layout and then options.
<TheMusicGuy> Severian: I've tried that before. The option isn't listed.
<Sam_Fisher> Severian: thanks I was drawing a blank on the exact menu
<histo> !dontzap | TheMusicGuy
<ubottu> TheMusicGuy: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<akshaysulakhe> hello,my hp deskjet does not accept black color in color mode...does that only in grayscale mode..what shud i do
<amagee> ok i'm having a weird problem with my dvd drive (this problem seems new since my 10.04 upgrade, it was fine in 9.10).. if i put a (audio) cd in, nothing happens, nautilus etc. can't see the cd.  if i put in a dvd, then nautilus still can't see it, but totem can see it.
<Severian> TheMusicGuy, It is called Key sequence to kill the X server.
<histo> akshaysulakhe: try different drivers
<akshaysulakhe> @histo..which ones
<akshaysulakhe> i have tried hplips
<Severian> You can also install a package called something like dontzap.
<akshaysulakhe> where to find other drivers
<histo> akshaysulakhe: I would try a more generic or specific one in cups
<mosen6> I had 9.10 on my machine and it looks like when I let it upgrade someone restarted it or something and now it won't boot. the console shell tells me I'm on 10.04 and when I try upgrading or installing any packages it gives me a very long list of packages and says: "Processing was halted because there were too many errors. /n E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)". Any idea on how to fix this?
<Sam_Fisher> amagee: what about on the desktop or navigating to it?
<megamanx1978> How do I add the root user to ubuntu 10.04?
<walilo> Sam_Fisher, sorry but it doesn't work
<JoshuaL> !root > megamanx1978
<ubottu> megamanx1978, please see my private message
<Spao> you're busy, so I'll leave. Bye! ^_^
<Severian> TheMusicGuy, you have to restart X after you make the change.  reboot is the easiest way.
<jrib> mosen6: you need to give more information (pastebin what you run and the full output)
<akshaysulakhe> ok histo..how to do that
<amagee> Sam_Fisher: nothing comes on desktop.. how would i navigate to it?
<mosen6> jrib: I can't. I'm in the console and I don't have a CD-Rom
<chaos8> hi, i have a problem: compiz + nvidia + antialiasing disabled = vsync works, but compiz + nvidia + antialiasing enabled = vsync doesn't work :(
<jrib> mosen6: do you have internet access on the machine?
<mosen6> yes
<shomon> how do you get skype working on ubuntu 8-06?
<Sam_Fisher> mosen6: when you boot again hit the shift key to bring up a menu
<mosen6> jrib: yes
<histo> !skype | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<TheMusicGuy> Severian: well..that's pretty strange. because I looked all up and down that menu TWICE before and could not find any option relating to killing/restarting the x server, and now here it is.
<shomon> I had it working fine until about a month ago. Now I can hear calls but no-one hears me...
<TheMusicGuy> well...whatever. Thanks!
<Vigo> Is there a timeout call for sudo? Like sudo 'this package' ,,,,,,timeout,,,re-enter sudo password to continue?
<megamanx1978> I type !root>megamanx1978?
<mosen6> Sam_Fisher: which menu? GRUB?
<Severian> TheMusicGuy, I think it is wierd that it is under Keyboard, but it works for me.
<Sam_Fisher> mosen6: yes
<mosen6> Sam_Fisher: and then?
<Sam_Fisher> mosen6: then you can try repair boot instead of regualr boot
<phoe6> on 64 bit version ubuntu, what is a good Power Point Viewer other than ooimpress ?
<Sam_Fisher> mosen6: do you recall seeing the repair choice when booting before?
<histo> phoe6: have you tried searching synaptic?
<yoritomo> no one can help me about giFT ?
<histo> phoe6: I should say searching in synaptic?  or applciations > software center
<phlak_user> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mosen6> Sam_Fisher: no, there are recovery modes for each kernel version only
<wernbrenk1> Hi all. I'm on 10.04. Up until yesterday from power button press to able to work took 30seconds. Last night I did some updates through the update manager and now startup is 1minute. Any ideas?
<Vigo> mosen6: Did you try Esc during Ubuntu Boot?
<megamanx1978> What I am trying to do is add a root user that I can login to my system with when I need to
<phlak_user> wernbrenk1: i found that my ubuntu 10.04 would stop at some disk it couldnt mount
<histo> !root | megamanx1978
<ubottu> megamanx1978: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sam_Fisher> walilo: how did it go?
<mosen6> Vigo: no, I'll give it a try .. no idea how that'd help though
<jrib> mosen6: if you can, use pastebinit.  Otherwise, I'll setup something you can netcat to
<phlak_user> wernbrenk1: could that be your issue too?
<walilo> Sam_Fisher, it doesn't work
<Vigo> mosen6: I am not certain it will, depends on the release, there are a few 'hot-key' methods to enter the Recovery Console.
<mosen6> jrib: sadly, i can't .. can I uuse a live usb?
<jrib> mosen6: if you want to
<Sam_Fisher> walilo: shiiii t
<shomon> histo, thanks, I went to the page it tells me to go to, but it then says "wrong architecture" and it's all for 8.10 rather than 8.04.
<wernbrenk1> possibly, I have a 2nd hard drive in my laptop with I have to mount manually after startup. could be that it's trying to mount it, but doesn't succeed. What i picked-up is that the issue is after I entered my password. GNome takes longer to start I think.
<walilo> Sam_Fisher, i boot from SuperGrub cd to ubuntu
<megamanx1978> I want to do su instead of sudo
<shomon> when I went to the "right" one it said "dependency not satisfiable"...
<DaDa|Urka> Which directories do I have to move to the DRBD-device if I am using tomcat and HA?
<walilo> Sam_Fisher, but for windows it's boot on it at startup
<shomon> I guess a more generic question is - how do you get the microphone working in ubuntu?
<nico_> I'm having problems installing torrentflux...  * Restarting web server apache2
<nico_> apache2: Syntax error on line 233 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/conf.d/torrentflux.conf: No such file or directory
<nico_>    ...fail!
<FloodBot1> nico_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nico_> invoke-rc.d: initscript apache2, action "restart" failed.
<nico_> dpkg: error processing torrentflux (--configure):
<Severian> megamanx1978, su is the right command sometimes.
<Vigo> mosen6: here are some links:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34473
<histo> shomon: are you on 64bit or 32bit?
<shomon> how do I tell?
<phlak_user> wernbrenk1: you can look at the startup Applications and remove some that you dont need
<shomon> I think it's 32 though because the 64 bit deb said "wrong architecture"
<Severian> shomon,   uname -a
<tgywa> hello
<histo> shomon: opena  terminal and type in uname -a
<phlak_user> !hi tgywa
<nico_> I am having problems reinstalling torrentflux - http://paste.ubuntu.com/436683/
<jrib> mosen6: you can do something like this to pastebin if you want:   command_with_some_output | nc ssh.jrib.net 1234
<nico_> used to work just fine, but then I removed it and now it won't isntall
<megamanx1978> The problem with using just that is that I cannot change pemissions on files and folders owned by root
<tgywa> how can I filter lines containing date and a key word from a file using awk
<tgywa> ?
<shomon> 2.6.24-27-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 24 10:04:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<phlak_user> tgywa: man awk
<histo> shomon: you need the x86 version not the 64bit version
<wernbrenk1> phlak_user : do you know if I could generate some sort of a log with times during startup?
<jrib> tgywa: a specific date?
<shomon> :) I tried installing it, but it said "wrong architecture"... but the question is not to install skype, but to get it working.
<shomon> it's already installed, and used to work.
<tgywa> jrib, like 10/05/2020 and key word 'GET'
<phlak_user> wernbrenk1: there used to be a script called bootlog that would graphically plot the processes with time at boot
<jrib> tgywa: why don't you just use grep?
<mosen6> jrib: Thank you
<shomon> I think it's some setting in the audio preferences maybe?
<falafell> i had to install a patched kernel, will ubuntu auto-update when a new official kernel gets released mainstream?
<jpds> falafell: No.
<jpds> falafell: It's a New package, so it has to be installed via a dist-upgrade command.
<Snomi> anyone here use rhythmbox?
<phlak_user> wernbrenk1:  sudo apt-get install bootchart
<wernbrenk1> phlak_user : i'll check it out, thx
<falafell> jpds, what command would that be?
<Severian> wernbrenk1,   run    date >>boot.log   in a shell script that runs on boot.
<shomon> yes, Snomi
<phlak_user> wernbrenk1: it will create the bootgraphs in /var/log/bootchart
<wernbrenk1> Snomi : I do
<jpds> falafell: apt-get dist-upgrade instead of apt-get upgrade.
<mosen6> jrib: Done .. I didn't get any output
<falafell> jpds thanks :)
<Severian> wernbrenk1, that boot_chart is probably better
<jpds> falafell: Of course, you won't recieve security updates for your kernel. :)
<easylancer> how do i change a shell_column?
<Snomi> shomon: wernbrenk1: when i change an album name it just swaps back without changing
<nico_> how do I make sure EVERYTHING (every trace, like config-files and databases) are removed when I use "sudo aptitide remove"?
<jrib> mosen6: you should have gotten http://paste.ubuntu.com/436685/ but ok.  There are no errors there however
<JenniferB> Anyone here using Evolution Email ? What is the "On this computer" account for ?
<Severian> easylancer, what is a shell_column?
<histo> !anyone > Snomi
<ubottu> Snomi, please see my private message
<mosen6> jrib: oh sorry that was "update"
<shomon> either some permissions issue or you have a naming database overriding your names...
<Mouzz> nico_, apritude purge removes both the program and config files
<histo> JenniferB: local mail possibly?
<easylancer> Severian: where would i find this users.shell_column?
<nico_> Mouzz: thanks
<jrib> mosen6: prefix your commands with LANG=C LC_ALL=C before them please
<Severian> easylancer, Where are you seeing it?  I don't understand the context.
<mosen6> jrib: OK
<Snomi> histo: i wasnt sure if anyone here was using rhythmbox ;)
<mosen6> jrib: but what if there's a prompt like [y/n]?
<Severian> easylancer, it might be under System/Administration/Users and groups.
<jrib> mosen6: well wait for us to advise you if you aren't sure
<easylancer> Severian: http://yasdb.blogspot.com/2009/10/configuring-redmine-to-be-your-alll-in.html
<mosen6> jrib: no, I mean it would upload the output to that point only, right?
<easylancer> Severian: I am using shell not gui
<JenniferB> histo: but what is it used for? what is local mail ? I have a separate gmail account setup.. i don't need that annoying tab in there
<jrib> mosen6: yeah, until you press y/n I guess
<Severian> easylancer, are you adding a new user or modifying one?
<jrib> mosen6: I'm going to go make breakfast while you pastebin
<easylancer> Severian: modifying one
<histo> JenniferB: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=900818  I stand corrected this forum post explains more.
<Severian> easylancer, use the usermod command.  the -s option lets you set the shell.
<tgywa> jrib, have tried grep ... but seems not workin
<Mouzz> easylancer, This is probably something you need to change in a redmine config file, isn't it?
<jrib> tgywa: pastebin
<easylancer> Mouzz: I am not sure because the tutorial doesnt make it clear enough
<Severian> Mouzz, I think he wants to set the bash shell, instead of dash as his shell.
<xbraexwrightx> still trying to get mencoder to work
<SWFu64> Is there anyway to sync multiple ubuntu installations ?
<tgywa> jrib, grep "xyz|02/May/2010" * |  less
<xbraexwrightx> brae@ubuntu-netbook:~/Desktop/mplayer-export-2010-05-19$ mencoder
<mosen6> jrib: TYT
<easylancer> Severian: no
<xbraexwrightx> MEncoder SVN-r31179-snapshot-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
<alktors> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and firefox crashed...how can I open about:crashes? or how could I see why had it crashed?
<jrib> Mouzz: isn't bash the default login shell anyway?
<xbraexwrightx> Option of: Unknown suboption lavc
<xbraexwrightx> Warning unknown option of at line 9
<xbraexwrightx> Option format: unknown format name: 'mp4'
<FloodBot1> xbraexwrightx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xbraexwrightx> Error parsing option lavcopts=format=mp4 at line 10
<jrib> tgywa: you want | to be like "or"?
<tgywa> no both
<Severian> easylancer, I was only guessing at the root cause, but you do set the user shell with usermod.
<tgywa> jrib, no to mean and or both the patterns
<tgywa> jrib, I want both patters
<jrib> tgywa: grep first_pattern * | grep second_pattern | less
<DaDa|Urka> Which directories do I have to move to the DRBD-device if I am using tomcat and HA?
<Vigo> Is IceApe and IceCat the same browser?
<tgywa> jrib, thanks but gives not both bur lines with one of those patterns
<tgywa> jrib, how can use 'and'
<Severian> Vigo, basically yes.
<maccam94> am i supposed to get notify-osd popups from the broadcast messages system for facebook notifications?
<shomon> how can I tell which application is using the sound device?
<valium> hi all - when i login to server 10.4 lts - i put my username and login in but then it hangs for 60 seconds before stating -- Login TImed Out after 60 Seconds.  ANy ideas?
<Stranger> how to set the default schemas for the gconf for every current user and for the newly-created users ?
<TheMusicGuy> ok, compiz ran at 60+ Hz before upgrading to Lynx. Now it runs at roughly 10 Hz. What gives?
<tgywa> jrib, want to get lines with both patterns not one of those patterns then I think I should use 'and'
<Severian> shomon, instal pavucontrol and then run it.
<tgywa> jrib, want to get lines with both patterns not one of those patterns then I think I should use 'and'
<Vigo> Severian: Thank you, I will try and 'fetch' IceCat ...methinks.
<bilalakhtar> maccam94: For that, you need to turn on the option in gwibber preferences
<Koiyuki> Why must linux be such a headache...
<Severian> Vigo, I like IceWeasel even better.  Just the name I mean.  They are all plays on the same joke.
<maccam94> bilalakhtar: i have that option turned on. do I need to have the actual gwibber application open?
<jrib> tgywa: what I just told you, does that.  Did you try it?
<Vigo> Severian: Yes, is still funny.
<shomon> ok thanks Severian - it says connection failed though
<Severian> Koiyuki, Nietzsche answered that long ago.
<tgywa> jrib, thanks and tried but didn't work the way I wanted
<bilalakhtar> maccam94: no.
<jrib> tgywa: why not?  What didn't it do that you wanted it to do?
<Severian> shomon, what says connection failed?
<maccam94> bilalakhtar: hmph, i've never gotten any :-(
<shomon> pavucontorl
<shomon> pavucontrol, even
<bilalakhtar> maccam94: You can make sure if you will get nitifications, open up the "envelope" icon, and check if there is an arrow next to "Broadcast"
<shomon> "connection failed: connection refused"
<amagee> hey so can anyone help me with 10.04 failing to mount cds?
<maccam94> bilalakhtar: yup, there is
<shomon> ah, maybe I should be running pulseaudio when running it...
<Severian> shomon, I don't know.  I have not seen it do that.  And I use it a good bit.
<shomon> I'd stopped it so as to try configuring with alsa and oss...
<bilalakhtar> maccam94: then check in your gwibber accounts preferences, if they are turned on
<Koiyuki> I am trying to install ubuntu to help a friend out. He wants me to try to get facebooks hiphop-php compiled and working. I installed ubunto 10 32bit on a flash card and booted it on my netbook, only to find out hiphop-php wont compile on a 32bit OS
<maccam94> bilalakhtar: they are turned on.
<jenda> I have a thin (1 pixel) white border around the dark gnome panel in Lucid. Anyone know why and what I could do with it? (it's on both the top and bottom panels)
<jrib> mosen6: are you not getting the http://paste.ubuntu.com/436692/ links after you run the command?
<Koiyuki> i then downloaded ubunto 9 64bit and put it on a flash card, and tried to boot it with my PC, and got some error saying that it couldnt uncompress a file.
<bilalakhtar> maccam94: bum, then I don't know
<mosen6> jrib: I did .. I just thought you were out
<shomon> ah Severian - now that I ran pulseaudio, it works
<jrib> mosen6: what command did you run to get this output?
<mosen6> jrib: sudo apt-get -f install
<madjoe> hi, is there ann app, or a script I could use to backup all of my files and settings on Karmic before I replace it with Lucid?
<Koiyuki> so, i tried to use wubi to install ubuntu 9 to my windows partition. the first time, it installed, i rebooted, loaded ubuntu. it went through all the installation, then rebooted again. when i chose ubuntu, it wouldnt load, it would just go to a grub loader with a bash:grub prompt
<jrib> mosen6: did you try what it suggests in lines 8-12?
<bilalakhtar> maccam94: Got it. its a bug in gwibber
<bilalakhtar> maccam94: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/306263
<Severian> shomon, yes, pavucontrol is for pulse audio.  I hope it helps.  Pulse Audio is getting better with each release, but still crashes every once in a while.
<mosen6> jrib: no .. sec
<Severian> madjoe, dd
<Koiyuki> so, i uninstalled that, and i am trying again. it just went through all the installation, and now its SUPPOSED to be shutting down, but it keeps having. i keep error messages about commands timing out after 120 secs
<maccam94> bilalakhtar: ah k, thanks
<madjoe> Severian: dd?
<Koiyuki> so i have no idea if i should hard reset the machine, and try to boot it or what
<shomon> how do I use pavucontrol?
<Severian> madjoe, dd will backup one hard drive to an identical drive.  That is the best backup, but there are lots of options short of that.
<mosen6> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/436701/
<mosen6> jrib: there were errors after that
<jrib> mosen6: I need to see them
<Severian> shomon, what specifically do you need?  You run the program and it gives you sliders for lots of options.
<Koiyuki> ok, this the actual grub menu came up, so lets see if i end up getting any problems
<madjoe> Severian: the only catch is, I'm using wubi on Karmic and would like to delete all and install Lucid on a dedicated partition with options from Karmic and my files as well... will dd help me in that case?
<shomon> I'm trying to get skype to record from the microphone... and audacity... basically trying to get the mic to work
<Severian> madjoe, not really
<Galerien> HI every one, I did a Lucid upgrade when the rc was released and now I don't even have the direct rendering (it tells me "no", not segfault"), i've tried many things, and if anyone has a magical solution (except for clean install), I'm all yours! (on this chan:D)
<Vigo> Koiyuki: Is that a dedicated Windows Box, or can you have it dual boot?
<alktors> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and firefox crashed...how can I open about:crashes? or how could I see why had it crashed?
<Koiyuki> its a dedicated windows box. as i said, i am just trying to get a piece of software to compile for a friend
<mosen6> jrib: private
<visof> hello
<Severian> madjoe, you could tar and gzip your home directory on the wubi install.  Install Karmic on the partition with the same user name and restore the tar and gzipped home directory.  Then upgrade it to Lucid.
<Koiyuki> right now, ubuntu is trying to boot, and it keeps giving error messages about unable to set freq 44100 to ep 0x1
<Koiyuki> i assume that has to do with the audio
<visof> is there a way to improve my laptop touchpad , it's slow ?
<Koiyuki> but it seems to be hanging there
<mosen6> jrib: did you get the link?
<jrib> mosen6: replace the "|" with "2>&1 |" in your commands from now on.  Also, please share the links like http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/4540/20100520124926.jpg in the channel so others can help :)
<Karwan> .hammertime
<Vigo> Koiyuki: I am still trying to figure out the Persistent USB dongle, but that may be an option if all of the Official Documentation fails you.
<defsdoor> hi - I'm having problems using nvidia proprietary driver in lucid  - dkms keeps failing to build it
<Koiyuki> yup, a bunch more 120 second time outs
<Koiyuki> wtf.
<mosen6> jrib: OK
<defsdoor> the make.log just mentions about ensuring the kernel source is available
<madjoe> Severian: I have a friend who said he's not so keen to upgrade his system, he prefers a clean installation... well, I don't know what to think now... do you think it's ok to upgrade to Lucid? is there any difference with a clean installation at all?
<amagee> madjoe: clean install is much easier.. upgrades quite often have problems that you'll end up reinstalling to fix anyway
<Koiyuki> the tutorials i found for setting up hiphop-php all were for ubuntu 9. i dont know if ubuntu 10 will have the dependencies needed. when i tried to get some of those dependies in 32bit, some couldnt be found
<Koiyuki> would they not be found cause it was ubuntu 10? or because it was 32bit instead of 64bit?
<madjoe> amagee: oh well... *sigh*
<Severian> madjoe, There are differences, but not huge ones.  I normally do fresh installs, but I upgraded a karmic machine to Lucid two days ago.  It got an error or two during the upgrade, but everything works.  Ubuntu is one of the best Linux distros about handling upgrades.
<Vigo> madjoe: No real difference, Upgrade settings and bookmarks and .config settings are preserved, so make a backup.
<amagee> i can't speak about other distros but i have had several bad experiences with ubuntu upgrades
<mosen6> jrib: still doesn't work. see http://paste.ubuntu.com/436705/
<madjoe> what about a backup like this:
 * jpds rarely has issues updating.
<madjoe> sudo tar --one-file-system -cvf /media/external/myinstall.tar /
<madjoe> sudo tar xpf myinstall.tar -C /mnt
<Severian> Vigo, a fress install gets you grub2, which I like noticably better than grub1.  My upgraded machines had grub1, and the upgrade leaves them that way.
<ronny> sup, i just updated to lucid, and now i cant enable wireless in network-manager (worked before, its a standard intel 3945abg)
<jrib> mosen6: is there a reason you don't just do a clean install?  I foresee this taking more than 20 minutes to troubleshoot
<Severian> madjoe, you probably only need your home directory and maybe a little more.
<Vigo> Severian: Right, I like a good backup then a fresh install, personal preference I guess.
<mosen6> jrib: I don't want to lose my data
<madjoe> Severian: yeah, I have lots of stuff in /var/www/ the apache2 and stuff... I changed some system fonts, and some less important things
<jrib> mosen6: you don't have /home on a separate partition?  You can get at your data with a live cd
<ndlovu> I need to make changes to inetd.conf, but can't find it in /etc ... is there something I need to install first?
<mosen6> jrib: no, eveything is on the same partition .. and I don't have a working CD-Rom
<jrib> mosen6: no drive you can connect by usb?
<elyob> Hi, I'm trying to run a script that will alert me whenever someone logs into my server via ssh .. I understand rc.local is only for local login & not remote ssh?
<elyob> Just to clarify, someone logs in via ssh .. I get an alert ...
<jrib> elyob: is it?  I thought /etc/rc.local was just something that got run at boot
<Severian> madjoe, some of that stuff changes between releases and you are better off just reapplying the changes.  I depends on what it is.  I think the /var/www should be ok.  Apache did not change much between these releases, I think.
<madjoe> Severian: oh, another question... since I have a dual boot now, 1) Win XP on C: and 2) Ubuntu Karmic on D:, can I format C: and install Ubuntu Lucid instead of Win XP? Will my Karmic still work with wubi? I guess not...
<mosen6> jrib: afraid not .. can't I just use a USB Flash memory as a Live Disk?
<Koiyuki> time to try to see if ubuntu 10 x64, since ubuntu 9 has utterly failed
<elyob> so if I ssh user@192.168.1.1 it runs a script ..
<gypsymauro> hi
<Severian> madjoe, So, Windows would be gone from the machine now.  Wubi is a windows program that boots a windows file as a linux filesystem.  It needs Windows.
<remoteCTRL> where have ther deices in /media gone and how do i mount them??
<jrib> mosen6: oh the issue was just that you didn't actually have a live cd?  Well you don't even need the live cd, it would just be nicer with the gui.  You can use the prompt you are at now to backup your data to usb flash memory.  You should do this anyway if you don't already have backups and want to continue trying to troubleshoot instead of doing a clean install
<madjoe> Severian: that's what I thought... thanks
<gypsymauro> I want to install both, kde and gnome on lynx but I recall that on older version this means a mess on the program menu.. there is an evolution for lynx?
<Koiyuki> is there any way i could be having issues with ubuntu 9 cause of hardware?
<alexs> anyone using an 802.11n USB adapter in ubuntu?
<Emry> Anyone know if there is an irc channel for Autokeys? :)
<alexs> trying to find a model that ctually works
<Severian> madjoe, Your current problem is why I almost always try to talk people out of using wubi.
<jrib> Koiyuki: I'm sure there's a way... Do you have a more specific concern?
<Koiyuki> as ive said, ive been trying to use wubi to install ubuntu 9 twice, and both attempts have failed.
<mosen6> jrib: I know but then how would I install ubuntu without a drive?
<elyob> jrib: yes, I think that's correct .. at the moment it looks like I need to alter each bash profile ...
<elyob> But I want to do "all users"
<madjoe> Severian: that was my first use of Linux, and I needed a test drive
<Vigo> Emry: Keyboard Layouts?
<Emry> Does anyone know of a macro program that supports delays? :)
<Emry> Vigo, Macros.
<jrib> mosen6: you can use another usb flash memory if you have it, but you'll have to create it.  Or visit a friend with a cd burner
<Emry> autokey not autokeys. ^^ I mistyped it. :)
<jrib> elyob: well you can just edit the system-wide one....  There's probably some better way to achieve what you want, but I don't know it
<mosen6> jrib: you don't understand .. the machine with the problem doesn't have a working CD drive .. I can't use a LiveCD for that reason.
<alexs> anyone using an 802.11n USB adapter in ubuntu? having trouble finding a model that actually works
<Vigo> Emry: I use Main Menu, gconf or Keyboard Layout , depending on what I am doing. Oh,,,ok
<erUSUL> alexs: www.linuxwireless.org
<jrib> mosen6: ah ok.  You can install using usb flash memory, yes.  But you need to create it on some other working system
<uLinux_> why ctrl + p doesnt work in terminal? whats the shortcut to paste etc?
<mosen6> jrib: OK  thank you for your help
<Koiyuki> all these issues just make me wanna throw my damn computer.
<Emry> Vigo, I want to be able to hit ctrl+d and tell my Dwarf Fortress game to designate a whole for digging down about ten levels. :)
<elyob> jrib: looks like I may have to edit a skeleton ... just checked, and yes the bashrc file does what I want ..
<madjoe> Severian: after 5 months of use, now it became my primary OS, so I would like to stick with it... I don't mind doing the setup all again with the fresh install of Lucid, as long as my old data are saved... I played with Karmic and probably made a lot of crap and unnecessary installations, but with Lucid I'll know exactly what to do and how to do it.. I think. :)
<Severian> uLinux_, I use Shift+Insert
<maddog_> what is the package to upgrade a server from 9.10 to 10.4 ?
<remoteCTRL> how do i mount a cdrom drive in lucid?
<dfcnvt> (Shift + Insert) paste
<uLinux_> Severian ye man it works :)
<uLinux_> and to copy?
<Severian> uLinux_, Ctrl+Insert
<Severian> maddog_, good luck.  It sounds like you are learning, as are we all.
<dfcnvt> (Ctrl + Insert) Copy
<jrib> elyob: I don't see the point in editing everyone's ~/.bashrc instead of using /etc/bash.bashrc or whatever.  bashrc isn't even the right file to be using for ssh logins in any case.  Do you want it to be an optional thing for user's because users can just edit their ~/.bashrc but not the one in /etc
<Vigo> Emry: Sweet! Looking now, I made  a macro in 6 and 8 that was for Scorched Earth, let me see if I can find those log files.
<uLinux_> now just want to know how to select :P
<Mouzz> uLinux_, SHIFT-CTRL-X/C/V is alos an option
<uLinux_> in winblows was shift+arow
<michelle__> Severian: looks like i got the install finishd... what a PITA it is with these fake raid controlers
<dfcnvt> Hold shift then left arrow to select...
<mataks> newbie here. just wanna ask.. when i install  a program using apt-get .. where can i find the installed program?
<dfcnvt> Or just use your mouse to select it
<Severian> michelle__, Glad to hear it.  I am glad about the first part, not the second.
<uLinux_> dfcnvt that doesnt work.. mouse works but :x
<chrisw1> I thought 10.04 LTS included python2.6?
<dfcnvt> apt-cache search filename
<jrib> uLinux_: honestly, I find it superior to use your mouse to select and middle click to paste (you can use shift-insert if you want to paste using the keyboard)
<jrib> chrisw1: it does
<uLinux_> ye jrib
<Koiyuki> <sarcasm> hooray! every time i boot ubuntu 10 from wubi so it can finish installation, it crashes! w00t! go ubuntu go!</sarcasm>
<Severian> uLinux_, I use Ctrl_Insert and Shift+Insert on Windows and the Mac.  It used to be the universal choice, but a few programs don't like it.
<Vigo> Emry: Maybe here:> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-299524.html
<uLinux_> shift+insert  ctrl+insert and select with mouse because i cant do it with keyboard :p
<uLinux_> shift+insert  ctrl+insert and select with mouse because i cant do it with keyboard :p
<jrib> Severian: you don't even need to press anything to copy, just selecting it is sufficient
<uLinux_> oops
<chrisw1> jrib: hmm, I think my poor dev machine is very confused, it thinks its LTS 10.04 but has a *load* of kept-back packages...
<Severian> chrisw1, It does.
<justme`> mataks: under applications on your menu
<chrisw1> (including python)
<jrib> chrisw1: how did you upgrade?
<chrisw1> aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<Emry> Vigo, Thanks.  :) I found that one, but it seems to be almost the opposite of what I am looking for. :)
<jrib> chrisw1: that doesn't actually upgrade releases.  I assume you also edited sources.list.  However, this is no longer the recommended way to upgrade between releases in ubuntu
<mataks> justme`,  where? just like now i installed MAME.. an arcade emulator for games.. but i can't see where it is
<Koiyuki> so, ubuntu 10 wont install. lovely.
<chrisw1> I didn't want to upgrade :-/
<Vigo> Emry: xnee?
<Galerien> HI every one, I did a Lucid upgrade when the rc was released and now I don't even have the direct rendering (it tells me "no", not segfault"), i've tried many things, and if anyone has a magical solution (except for clean install), I'm all yours! (on this chan:D)
<chrisw1> any way I can do back?
<jrib> chrisw1: did you edit sources.list?
<Emry> Vigo, Autokey seems to do what I want, but seems buggy and prone to skip keys... or it is feeding it too quickly to the program and the program is missing it.
<Loshki> Koiyuki: sorry, but wubi is a weak spot in the Ubuntu armory....
<chrisw1> (to 8.04)
<Galerien> feel free to /query me
<elyob> jrib: perfect .. /etc one was the one I wanted .. I just want to know when people are logging onto my servers ... and a nice prowl command is it ... :)
<Emry> Vigo, I will look up xnee  :P
<justme`> mataks: look under Games or "Emulation" if it exists
<remoteCTRL> can somebody PLEASE tell me how to mount a freakin cdrom in lucid?
<jrib> elyob: I have a feeling there is a better way.  For example, people can still change their default shell
<chrisw1> jrib: hmm, I can't actualyl remember, I think I thought about upgrading, bailed on aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade, ran the recommended upgrade script but then bailed with nerves half way throough
<jrib> remoteCTRL: put it in your drive, done
<justme`> remoteCTRL: try mount /dev/hda
<chrisw1> recommendations how to get back to 8.04?
<mataks> justme`, nope.. no Emulation and it's not on games
<jrib> chrisw1: yeah, that will give you a broken system... no supported way to downgrade.  You should probably just finish the upgrade
<remoteCTRL> jrib: if it was that easy i wouldnt have to ask... justme` that would be mounting the first hadd if it is a ide drive then...
<Severian> chrisw1  You probably just need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and then run the upgrade again.
<Koiyuki> time to try installing 9.10 x64 via wubi one last time. if this doesnt work, im saying screw it, and going with another distro
<jrib> remoteCTRL: it is that easy.  Something is not working correctly if it is not.
<chrisw1> what should I put in place of lucid to get 8.04LTS?
<iceroot> Koiyuki: dont use wubi, use a real installation
<jrib> chrisw1: reinstall if you want to downgrade
<iceroot> !dualboot | Koiyuki
<ubottu> Koiyuki: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Severian> chrisw1, reinstall from the cd.  I think that is it, unless you have a good backup.
<remoteCTRL> jrib: that i can see dude, which is why i want to mount it manually as this is actually not so rare that this occurs it would be interesting to know HOW TO
 * chrisw1 probably does
<Vigo> Emry: Sorry, looks like xnee is still Multimedia, I am sure it can be hacked.
<ix_> i can't compile ieee80211, it gives me errors, i installed build-essential
<Koiyuki> i dont need that. im installing via wubi. its not using 2 partitions. and ive had lots of damn issues
<justme`> mataks: been a while since i used GNOME but try ALT+F1 to bring up run and enter mame (or use a shell and enter mame<tab> to bring up the possibilities) quick and dirty but works, you may need to add the entry depending on the package installed
<jrib> remoteCTRL: do you have an fstab entry related to your cdrom?
<Koiyuki> the first time i installed ubuntu 9, it installed fine, but when i rebooted and went to load ubuntu, grub was screwed, and wouldnt boot ubuntu
<Koiyuki> so i retried it, and the second time i tried to install it, ubuntu would hang, a lot
<Emry> bbl :) Thanks for the input.
<Koiyuki> i would get tons and tons of messages with 120 sec timeouts
<marccc^_> moin
<mataks> justme`, ok i can open mame now by typing "mame" in terminal.. but i don't know where to load the rom file.. can't see the directory . ..
<ronny> anyone? networkmanager on lucid refuses to enable wireless, even tho i just got a standard intel wifi that worked before the update to lucid
<Vigo> Emry: Xmacro maybe could: http://xmacro.sourceforge.net
<remoteCTRL> jrib:  sec opls i am just in the middle of rebooting but as i recall nope, i dont and as stated before there is no /media/cdrom /media/cdrom0 as there used to be but lucid nomally mounts cds directly to /media (discussable if thatr is clever but ok...)
<justme`> mataks: read the docs related, last time i used mame i think i used "mame rom" - theres also front ends to mame, check sudo aptitude search mame
<Severian> ronny, you may need the hardware drivers.  What does  System/Administration/Hardware Drivers tel you?
<justme`> man mame should pull up what you need relating to the loading of files
<mataks> justme`,  where can i find the docs?
<uLinux_> autocreate_split_windows
<Severian> mataks,   the man page.  like he said, do   man mame
<uLinux_> oops
<justme`> mataks: man mame can pull up some info, quick google on mame, mame tips mame guides etc should pull the rest you need
<jenda> My volume control disappeared after upgrading to Lucid - anyone know why?
<jrib> jenda: it's part of the indicator applet which you probably don't have in your panel?
<arunkumar413> hi,i want to know the verison of gcc installed on my system
<justme`> mataks: if you hate non-GUI computing try searching the packages for a mame frontend using "mame" as keyword
<erUSUL> !version | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jrib> arunkumar413: gcc --version
<erUSUL> arunkumar413: easiest way. « gcc --version »
<Koiyuki> ok, i installed ubuntu 9 x64 through windows with wubi. i rebooted, and right now ubuntu is finishing up installation. then we will see if it will start hanging again after installation.
<jenda> jrib: nope, it's gone from the indicator applet (networking, OO quicklauch and azureus still appear in it)
<Severian> There is no such thing as Ubuntu 9.
<jenda> jrib: also, sound doesn't work :)
<ronny> Severian: nothing at all, its a standard intel wifi that worked fine before i upgraded - the laptop doesnt need any prop drivers
<arunkumar413> erUSUL:the version is 4.3.3 but the documentaion for this version is not avaible at http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/
<jrib> jenda: well that's probably /why/! Umm, are you logging in through gdm?
<Koiyuki> sure there is.
<Koiyuki> cause i said so.
<mataks> justme`, ok thank i just downloaded the graphical mame.. thnx.
<baba_b00ie> i'm looking for a book that could introduce me to the inner workings of linux/ubuntu. CLI stuff, networking etc... can someone point me in right direction please
<Koiyuki> im frustrated and pissed off. im not gonna start putting revision #s in every little message i post
<erUSUL> arunkumar413: 4.3.4 manuals shoud apply
<jenda> jrib: yes, I am
<raven> need help with grub restore please
<jenda> jrib: or, I think so - I'm logging in with the default, graphical setup.
<Severian> ronny, Some intel chip do need drivers, but that program should have found them, if so.  So, you are probably right.  Sorry, I don't do hardly any wireless.
<hmw> !grub2 | raven
<ubottu> raven: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<arunkumar413> erUSUL:for 4.3.4 also there are 7 or 8 documentatin,which one to download.
<jrib> jenda: don't know then.  I came across an issue where if I didn't use gdm, then policykit/devicekit/whateverotherelsekit wasn't giving me access to the sound devices.  I worked around it by just adding myself to the audio group, but you probably want to figure out if it's some sort of PolicyKit issue (which I know nothing about)
<Severian> baba_b00ie, NerdBooks
<jenda> jrib: ok, thank
<jenda> s
<jenda> I'll try rebooting first :)
<ronny> Severian: its a rather unexpected breakage, the card just worked fine with whatever kernel i did use, no need for extra drivers
<ronny> bbl
<richthegeek> huh, empathy nearly crashes when joining this room. GREAT CHOICE of default software guys...
<justme`> richthegeek: use ERC then
<Severian> richthegeek, thanks
<erUSUL> arunkumar413: the one for the language you want to program in ?
<Galerien> richthegeek: pidgin is good
<richthegeek> anyway, I have a dual monitor setup and I'd like to have a window span both monitors (OO spreadsheet) but it's limiting itself to the one window when I try drag resize.. anyway to force it?
<Koiyuki> installing ubuntu 9 x64 via wubi. installation just finished, and it is rebooting. lets see if it hangs. looks like it rebooted ok. lets see if ubuntu loads correctly without hanging
<Severian> I think it is hard to beat xchat.
<saint> ubuntu
<richthegeek> Galerian: used to, since 7.04, trying to use the notify stuff though before I start complaining about the useless new stuff in 10.04/10.10 too much
<justme`> Severian: i prefer ERC to xchat myself
<richthegeek> Severian, justme: I really don't go on IRC enough to bother with distinct program... #ubuntu is basically the only one I visit
<Koiyuki> ubuntu 9 x64 is loading. getting messages "cannot set freq 4100 to ep 0x1". now to see if it hangs like it did before.
<Koiyuki> so far it looks like its going to boot.
<justme`> richthegeek: if you use Emacs daily ERC is handy as it runs inside it, M-x erc and your here, saves screen space really
<Mouzz> richthegeek, Configuring multi-monitor you have the choice "Separate X-screen" which makes all monitors separate (no draging). When Xinerama is enabled, you can drag  windows around over multiple screen. Also there's a vendor solution like Twinview if you have an nvidia videocard.
<richthegeek> justme: I don't, I prefer gedit (please don't start a text editor war!) so its not gonna help
<Severian> ahh, I see.  irc inside of emacs.  Some people never want to leave emacs.  I could not wait to get out.
<richthegeek> Mouzz: I am using Twinview - I can drag between windows and have windows spanning both without issue, just that the window resize code seems to limit to screen rather than display size
<Koiyuki> omg, it worked. 4th times a charm.
<Koiyuki> though i dont know why the OS seems to be running so damn slow.
<justme`> richthegeek, Severian: i prefer Emacs to most, but i wont start an editor war, i like the fact that theres a choice
<richthegeek> Mouzz: which is an understandable choice as the "maximise" code would fail if it didn't - just that it'd be nice to have some sort of override for when you *want* a massive window
<Severian> justme`, choice is good.  We'll agree on that.
<richthegeek> justme: I like gedit, its simple and very easy to pick up, and has the plugins I need... and Severian WE HAVE AGREED ON NOTHING *evil laugh*
<Mouzz> richthegeek, Ah, ok. Never looked for anything like that.
<dak> for update  my ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04 ?
<aboSamoor_> can anyone help me to use diff to get the contents of the third box in the following http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diff#Algorithm I mean the common content between two files ?
<justme`> Severian, richthegeek: i use Xemacs when Emacs needs GTK, Emacs if i compile myself (no GTK) and vim for shells
<elyob> jrib: problem I am now having is that the script it runs is owned by root .. getting a permission error ...
<Chi_bi_21> join
<Shiba_> hi all
<jrib> elyob: what script?
<richthegeek> justme: I'm a pretty high-level dev - PHP, Javascript, HTML/CSS, with Java being about as complex as I get... so gedit is *perfect*
<elyob> I have a script that I am trying to run ... it's a bespoke one
<elyob> .sh
<Shiba_> anybody knows if bug sa21450 has been fixed in ubuntu?
<Shiba_> here it is http://secunia.com/advisories/21450/
<jrib> elyob: you have to provide more details :)
<justme`> richthegeek: if its perfect for your work then its a good application and well worth its use
<sgd> Where can i download a full version of kbuntu?
<jrib> sgd: kubuntu.com
<richthegeek> just for anyone interested - I "fixed" it by using Compiz's "Window Rules" to auto-size it to 3840x990
<elyob> jrib: I have a script that I have placed in /root/scripts/folder/file.sh owned by root:root
<Koiyuki> this is ubuntu installation is running slow as dirt
<jrib> elyob: ok?
<richthegeek> justme: exactly... bloody vi evangelists are so militant usually
<realubot> Why is Temrinal giving med bad argument -j when executing this: iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 1935 -m owner \! --uid-owner proxywebbtv \  -j REDIRECT
<jrib> elyob: may I ask why you chose to place it in /root?
<root> Hello!
<elyob> jrib: /root/scripts/folder/script.sh $HOSTNAME 'SSH' $USER' logged in' '5' is placed nito /etc/bash.bashrc
<realubot> Or this: sudo iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 1935 -m owner \! --uid-owner proxywebbtv \ -j REDIRECT
<Guest20882> any body help me to solve sound card problem
<sgd> ....I want a kubuntu without update language pake
<elyob> jrib: no idea ... it's just a system called script
<jrib> elyob: the issue is /root isn't word-readable by default.  You should probably put the script somewhere else
<sgd> I want a kubuntu without update language park
<elyob> jrib: suggestions? How about just /scripts/
<realubot> Ah, I think the last \ shouldn't be there?
<sgd> I want a kubuntu without update language park
<jrib> elyob: if you want.  /usr/local/bin/ is the usual place probably
<Guest20882> hello
<Guest20882> hello everybody
<Guest20882> anyone help me
<h00ked_> hi
<Guest20882> i hv ubuntu 10.04
<Guest20882> my system is Dell vostro 220
<erUSUL> !ask | Guest20882
<ubottu> Guest20882: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest20882> my sound card is not working.
<Severian> sgd, I don't think anyone understands what you want.
<Guest20882> Serverian r u talking to me?
<erUSUL> !intelhda   | Guest20882
<ubottu> Guest20882: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Koiyuki> 22 different files had to be downloaded just to intall adobe flash player plugin for firefox. thats insane
<sgd> use a kubuntu without update language
<sgd> how?
<richthegeek> Kolyuki: I'm assuming there were a bunch of libraries and codecs outside of flash in that list?
<Koiyuki> yeah
<ix_> Koiyuki, for me it needed only one
<glubbdrubb> Koiyuki, are you using apt?
<richthegeek> Kolyuki: theoretically, greater library fragmentation (and thus shared dependancies) is a good thing
<Koiyuki> no. i loaded firefox, went to youtube, and clicked install missing plugin. the plugin finder popped up, i picked adobe, and clicked install
<Severian> Guest20882, no, I did not have much idea what your problem was.  A use sgd, whose first language was probably not English was asking for help, and I was hoping he would try to rephrase it.
<ezra-s> Is there a way to "undelete" a file that has just been deleted in ext4?
<Slart> !recover | ezra-s
<ubottu> ezra-s: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<richthegeek> ezra-s: depends if you "moved to trash" or actually deleted
<Severian> sgd, what do you mean without an update language.  Do you want to do a fresh install and not an update?
<justme`> does Ubuntu use Debians apt pinning?
<erUSUL> justme`: yes
<erUSUL> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ezra-s> richthegeek, it was removed with rm
<Koiyuki> i have no idea why this installation of ubuntu is running so damn slow.
<richthegeek> ezra-s, then see previous message from ubottu
<alexs> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to break your system
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: try looking at your .xsession-errors
<justme`> erUSUL: thanks
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: also, CPU and RAM usage
<ezra-s> on it..
<sgd> "sgd, what do you mean without an update language.  Do you want to do a fresh install and not an update?¡°  Yes
<justme`> alexs: only breaks if you dont know what your doing, can be useful if you do know what your doing though
<alexs> justme`: that's a fairly large if in the context of the entire ubuntu depdendency tree ;)
<sgd> "sgd, what do you mean without an update language.  Do you want to do a fresh install and not an update?¡°  Yes
<Koiyuki> oh, i dont think its an issue of cpu and ram. i got plent of that to go around
<sgd> "sgd, what do you mean without an update language.  Do you want to do a fresh install and not an update?¡°  Yes
<Severian> sgd, then download the install cd for kubuntu and boot it on the computer.
<sgd> "sgd, what do you mean without an update language.  Do you want to do a fresh install and not an update?¡°  Yes
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: yes, so do I - but sometimes broken daemons or similar can eat it all up
<FuriousRage> hi, today duing boot, the boot up sequence failed on a bunch of stuff (remembering udev-something and dm-# and my raid hdd cant be accessed ect), a reboot and i saw a few of those errors again but this time it booted normally, is there a way to check and fix these boot errors (been looking thru the logs trying to find the errors)
<hmw> Koiyuki: What hardware (CPU, RAM, GPU), slow compared to what
<hmw> Koiyuki: what exactly is slow - internet speed, graphics, boot time?
<tgywa> hello again
<Koiyuki> its just taking forever to set up these 22 items. it might have crashed or hung
<Koiyuki> compared to my windows 7 for example
<KrimZon> i've lost all text-mode things like the tty terminals or whatever they're called - how do i get them back?
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: just let me know what the resting CPU and RAM usage is (ie, 30 seconds after boot)
<tgywa> how can I protect my PC from port-8080-malware
<hmw> Koiyuki: my boxes are about the same speed on the surface as w7
<Koiyuki> its  been stuck on processing triggers for man-db... after libgcc1 for several minutes now
<tgywa> how can I protect my PC from port-8080-malware?
<glubbdrubb> surely, close that port
<Severian> sgd, go to http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu and choose an appropriate method to get the CD.  Personally, I prefer the alternate installer.
<justme`> alexs: haha well i dont know much about ubuntu at this point, practically forgot it all
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: that's usually a slow/failing harddrive ... how many packages do you have installed?
<realubot> I'm getting a black screen instead of the login window and sometimes justa fter entering log in info when trying to switch user in Ubuntu 10.04. Why do I get this? Anyone having the same problem?
<richthegeek> glubbdrubb: that might be an issue - 8080 is HTTP
<Koiyuki> ionno. it just downloaded 22 packages. my hard drive isnt slow, or old or anything. it has zero issues in win7
<Koiyuki> its a relatively new 500gb sataII western digital
<glubbdrubb> close inbound traffic, not outbound
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: hmm, odd - I had a 500GB WD and it ran like efluent off a shovel
<glubbdrubb> unless ofcourse you are running http on your box
<Koiyuki> i think it hung or crashed while installing these packages
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: if it is still borked in about 5 minutes then it's probably a random hang and just reboot
<Koiyuki> its still sitting at processing triggers for man-db
<Koiyuki> its been there for like 5 mins
<Koiyuki> same package, libgcc1
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: and in that case, see if it does it again for a random package
<hmw> Koiyuki: thats not slow, thats crashed ;-)
<hal> strangely over the last couple of days I have been receiving errors from update manager that the signing keys are not valid
<hal> does anyone know why this happens, please?
<hal> they were working before
<glubbdrubb> they might have expired, hal
<Koiyuki> i got plenty of hardware to go around though. core i7 860, 8gb DDR3 1800
<glubbdrubb> yup, that enough fo rme
<Severian> hal, I saw that one time.  I think they were updating the repository just as I checked.  I waited 5 minutes and all was well.
<s4nji> umm hello
<Koiyuki> ok, i told ubuntu to reboot, and now i am getting more 120 sec timeouts
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: yes, but if there is a zombie/daemon that is hogging it all, it doesn't matter how you got cos 100% is still too much
<xperia> hello to all i have a nasyt problem. have a external usbdisk with a ext2 mounted. for some strange reason i get this error here "Stale NFS file handle" how can i fix it ? any solutions ?
<hmw> Koiyuki: so the rest of ubuntu still works fine? Why are you thinking, _Ubuntu_ is slow?
<Koiyuki> ive been getting them all damn night, when trying to get ubuntu actually installed
<s4nji> I want to ask something.... My Ubuntu 10.04 failed to install 2 times...
<Flynsarmy> What's the package to install allt he multimedia codecs again?
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: probably gonna have to hard reboot
<s4nji> ...
<hmw> Flynsarmy: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Koiyuki> i just dont understand why i am getting so many damn timeouts
<glubbdrubb> yes, that is the one I use
<hal> Severian: but i have had the error for a couple of days now
<hmw> Koiyuki: are you using wlan?
 * s4nji slaps Severian around a bit with a large trout
<Flynsarmy> hmw, yea i've got that installed atm but still get 'failed to create stream: not supported' when running mp3s in totem
<hal> glubbdrubb: thank you.  how can I determine when they expire?
<Koiyuki> i tried installing ubuntu 9 x64 4 times. it took that many times for it to actually install and boot
<hmw> Koiyuki: are you using wlan?
<Severian> xperia, remount the nfs and that usually fixes it.
<Koiyuki> no wlan. eternet
<Koiyuki> ethernet*
<hmw> weird
<glubbdrubb> hal, you will need to open them in a text editor or a gui app
<glubbdrubb> look for a date
<xperia> Severian: normally my partition is mounted automatic as ext2
<hmw> Flynsarmy: make sure, it isnt a broken mp3 file. Try the same file on another PC or try another mp3, you verified, is ok
<Koiyuki> ok, i hard reset, and i am logging back into ubuntu
<hal> glubbdrubb: do you know where they are stored, please?
<xperia> i am wondering why it is mounted now as ntfs partition
<Flynsarmy> hmw, works in VLC
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: try installing a single package and see how it handles it
<Koiyuki> once i am in, what would you suggest i do to try to find any problems, and fix them
<xperia> but okay will do that
<hmw> Flynsarmy: i see. uhm...
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: also check the *size* of your ~/.xsession-errors file
<Koiyuki> i am a total linux noob. if you want me to do this stuff, you gotta tell me how
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: okay, firstly open a terminal
<Koiyuki> k, one moment
<Severian> hal, it could be several things.  Someone could be doing a man in the middle attack on you.  Your key files are more likely corrupted.  I saw that on a failing drive once.
<Flynsarmy> hmw, woudl it be that i'm forwarding my pulseaudio to a diff pc and THAT is what totem doesn't support?
<Koiyuki> done
<dfcnvt> no rm joke for newbie.. alright guys?
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: type "ls -al .xsession-errors", and tell me what the number between your username and the date is
<hmw> Flynsarmy: That's over my head, but I wouldnt expect it to be a problem normally...
<hmw> Flynsarmy: verify with a local copy of that file
<jrib> dfcnvt: don't worry, rm jokes get banned here
<coz_> just a reminder.... if you want to talk with someone specifically... remember to type the first 2 or 3 letters of their name...hit the Tab key to complete the name then type your message....this will alert them you are talking with them :)
<Koiyuki> 1 koiyuki koiyuki 2945 2010-05-20 06:53 .xsession-errors
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: ok, that's not an issue then...
<Severian> hal, do you have another ubuntu system that works?  If so, oen up synaptic and look at the key signatures to see if they match.
<Koiyuki> i cant copy and paste cause im on ubuntu on my pc, on irc in windows on my netbook. so i have to type it all out by hand lol
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: try installing a simple package (sudo apt-get vim) and see if it hangs again
<Koiyuki> dont i have to sudo apt-get install vim?
<coz_> Koiyuki,  to copy and paste to or from irc to terminal   ...highlight somethings here then simply middle click where you want to paste it
<richthegeek> coz_ I think he menas he is talking on a different machine as he is executing the commands on
<Koiyuki> i know that coz. but i cant do that. as i said, ubuntu is running on my pc. i am on irc in windows on my netbook
<Koiyuki> two different computers
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: yes, install "vim" and see if it works
<dfcnvt> Or right click then copy.. n paste when moving here..
<coz_> richthegeek,  ah that is different :)
<Emry> How do I find out my local IP address? :)
<Koiyuki> its downloading vim
<richthegeek> Emry: you mean your internal network IP or the global IP of your router
<coz_> Emry,    http://www.whatismyip.com/
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: let me know if it works properly
<Koiyuki> ok, its installed
<glubbdrubb> he wants his private ip address
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: no issues with man-db or anything?
<Koiyuki> nope, went though it just fine
<Severian> Emry,  ifconfig
<justme`> can anyone recommend an Ubuntu system that can rnu happily on 256megs of RAM?
<Emry> richthegeek, internal Network IP.  I want to be able to ssh from one comp to the other. ^_^
<Koiyuki> oh, how do i bring up the lil dialog to install restricted drivers?
<jrib> justme`: maybe xubuntu?
<Emry> Severian, Thanks
<coz_> Emry,   go to system/preferences/remote desktop
<Koiyuki> i clicked on it while i was trying that updated (that crashed) and now its disappeared.
<realubot> bobo123: human-icon-theme
<jrib> Koiyuki: system → admin » hardware drivers
<Severian> justme`, I do regular Ubuntu on 256 meg ram, but I prefer Lubuntu.
<realubot> brontosaurusrexw: Där tror jag du har ikonerna. sudo aptitude install human-icon-theme
<glubbdrubb> justme: lubuntu
<realubot> brontosaurusrexw: Sorry, fel.
<justme`> jrib: tried that although its still slightly heavy on it
<richthegeek> brontosaurusrexw: stick to the Norwegian? channels, perhaps?
<jrib> justme`: use lighter apps, or just buy some ram (it isn't that expensive nowadays)
<Durf> Hey, I accidently closed ubuntu software update manager, how do i bring it up again?
<Koiyuki> ok, lets see if it will successfully download, and install the drivers for my ati cards
<justme`> jrib: im completely skint :)
<richthegeek> Durf: System->Admin->Update Manager
<glubbdrubb> The old RAM can be quite expensive
<Severian> jrib, some of my computers can't take more than 256 meg of ram.
<Koiyuki> be back in a moment
<jrib> justme`: use fluxbox and lighter apps, should be okay
<Durf> richthegeek thank you :D
<jrib> Severian: that's certainly true
<Severian> glubbdrubb, pc133 memory is pretty cheap.  Do you need older ram than that?
<justme`> i saw lubuntu on distrowatch, not sure what to make of it tbh
<richthegeek> Severian: I got asked in a store the other day when buying an old copy of "Freelancer" if I was sure my computer could run it - I laughed in the guys face at the time, but now it seems there actually *are* computers that rubbish that still run...
<glubbdrubb> or even puppy linux
<justme`> does lubuntu use GTK?
<glubbdrubb> no, it uses lightbox
<Emry> coz_, Severian,  Thanks!
<justme`> no GTK, this sounds promising :D
<richthegeek> justme, glubbdrubb, and others: do you know of any ultra-light Gnome-based distros then?
<Koiyuki> ok, back. its still downloading, since i am on slow dsl
<richthegeek> justme, glubbdrubb: as light as Gnome can be, ofcourse
<Severian> justme`, try it.  I first tried lxde on knoppix and it is a nice desktop.  I have not installed the official lubuntu cd yet, but I have installed ubuntu server and added the lubuntu-desktop.  It works fine for me, but you need to try it for yourself.
<bloopletech> I'm having problems installing gnome-terminal on lucid: http://pastie.org/969172
<dosordie_> Hi, can someone help me, I can't install any new programs. I get this msg: The installation could have failed because of an error in the corresponding software package or it was cancelled in an unfriendly way. You have to repair this before you can install or remove any further software.
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: it should have cached the packages, but anyway - let me know if it hangs again
<Severian> justme`, yes, lxde is based on gtk.  Is that good or bad?
<jenda> Sound problem apparently resolved. Now on to Flash.
<richthegeek> bloopletech: wait, isn't gnome-terminal installed and available by default??
<Koiyuki> you want me to do what i did before? exactly how i did it? go to firefox, go to youtube, click installing missing plugin, and see if it requires the 22 packages?
<jrib> jenda: what was the issue?
<jenda> Can anyone play this video? (It's Czech news, nothing interesting) http://video.idnes.cz/webtv.asp?c=A100512_202135_domaci_kop&idvideo=V100512_170220_tv-zpravy_sha&r=webtv&strana=1
<justme`> Severian: i "dislike" GTK and QT, i prefer Motif to them
<Koiyuki> one moment, gonna restart the computer so the new drivers are active
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: no, try just installing the "flashplugin-installer" package
<bloopletech> richthegeek, yeah, I uninstalled it when I was on karmic in favour of xfce4-terminal because of broken ctrl+c behaviour in latest gnome terminal
<glubbdrubb> light wait gname: light slabs of lead
<jenda> jrib: I have no idea, but it was a common bug fixed (mostly) by muting and unmuting in pulseaudio volume manager
<Koiyuki> via apt-get?
<glubbdrubb> gname=gnome
<jenda> s/manager/control/
<jrib> jenda: video wfm
<bloopletech> Hoping the version in lucid fixes that + I need infinite scrollback
<Emry> Is there a program to view remote desktops without logging out and relogging? :)
<richthegeek> jenda: yes I can - creepy guy talking at me and writing on a pad for no apparent reason!
<richthegeek> Emry: rdesktop?
<Severian> justme`, I think you should try enlightenment.
<jenda> richthegeek: yeah, meet our likely next president :)
<Emry> richthegeek, Thanks. ^_^  I will look into that.
<justme`> Severian: too fancy for me :)
<richthegeek> jenda: wow, crazy - I'm British so I already know the joys of new leaders...
<bloopletech> "E: Package gnome-terminal has no installation candidate" is a very odd error to have, no?
<Koiyuki> wtf, ubuntu is starting up, and int he lower right hand corner, i see the ati logo, and it says "unsupported hardware"
<richthegeek> Emry: it's a terminal based RDP viewer, but works great for me
<jenda> The video doesn't play for me, and I think I have all the flash plugins installed.
<Severian> Emry,  vncviewer and the built in vnc server which just has to be enabled are pretty good.
<jrib> jenda: you only need adobe's
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, do you have a really recent ati card?
<DavidJHeinrich> can someone here please help me -- OpenOffice.org database isn't opening
<jenda> (in other words, I installed just about every flash package out there)
<Koiyuki> yes. 2x ati 5770
<jenda> jrib: I have that one too.
<richthegeek> jenda: probably a bad plan, they tend to conflict
<jrib> jenda: right, but if you install more, something else is probably getting used instead of adobe's
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, try the latest catalyst drivers off of the ati site
<richthegeek> jenda: are you on 32 or 64?
<bloopletech> Should be catalyst 10.4
<Severian> justme`, I still think it is funny when I see enlightenment described as a lightweight desktop.  I remember when it was the big one with all the bells and whistles.
<jenda> richthegeek: 32
<Koiyuki> what was the package name rich? flashplugin-installer?
<bloopletech> If after a reboot it still occurs, there's a binary patch you need to run to remove the unsupported hardware watermark
<richthegeek> jenda: right, then remove every flash package you installed and install flashplugin-installer
<jenda> richthegeek: ok, Ill remove them, except adobe's
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: yes
<richthegeek> jenda: do a complete remove and then reinstall flashplugin-installer just to make sure
<justme`> Severian: if i had my choice id run CDE :)
<justme`> well im off to eat, thanks for the help :)
<drdozer> hi - how do I install java web start on lucid? I can't see it pacakged
<Koiyuki> ok, installed successfully
<Severian> justme`, that sends shivers up my spine.  CDE, ughh.
<jenda> richthegeek: should I remove restricted-extras, too?
<richthegeek> justme: no problem... but in future, keeps a bag of cookies/crisps near your desk!
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: try run a video on youtube or iPlayer
<richthegeek> jenda: no
<Koiyuki> doing that right now
<Koiyuki> working fine. sound too
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: fracking A, any other issues?
<Koiyuki> dunno yet. we will see. gonna download the driver from ati
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: what card are you running?
<Koiyuki> 2x ati 5770
<Severian> y'all have fun.  good night.
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: might be issues there, not 100% sure - a mate is running a 4870 fine but there might be specific card issues
<drdozer> webstart worked fine on karmic :(
<Koiyuki> i see catalyst 10.3 for 64bit linux
<drdozer> it seems to be completely absent for me on lucid
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, see also this thread for the watermark issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422762
<Koiyuki> no, it might be 10.4
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, they hide the link I'll try to find a direct one
<jenda> richthegeek: no change :(
<Koiyuki> it says "ati catalyst 10.3 proprietary linux x86 driver" but under revision number it says 10.4
<jenda> richthegeek: the video I linked to shows blank and gives a link to install adobe flashplugin
<richthegeek> jenda: check Firefox's plugins list
<jpds> jenda: Install adobe-flashplugin from canonical partner?
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, if the filename has 10-4 in it it's probably the right one
<Koiyuki> ok, since i am downloading this new ati driver, i assume i will have to uninstall the current ati driver?
<bloopletech> Not sure if they updated the supported hardware list in 10.4, but probably better to upgrade anyway
<bloopletech> hmm I think so
<Koiyuki> how would i do that?
<bloopletech> I think
<bloopletech> OOPS
<bloopletech> How did you install 10.3?
<richthegeek> bloopletech: yes, they definitely did - my mates 4870 caused major breakage in 9.10!
<drdozer> is web start not supported at all on lucid?
<bloopletech> From apt-get or the ati.com site?
<zetheroo>  is it possible to upload something to my Ubuntu One cloud and send someone a link to that file to share it with them?
<Koiyuki> i dont know what driver it is right now. i went to system -> admin -> hardware drivers. it listed an ati driver. i clicked activate. it downloaded it and installed, and then i rebooted
<bloopletech> ah that's through apt-get ; one sec
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: assuming you chose the "current" or highest-numbered one, it should be as good as it gets
<jenda> richthegeek: adobe doesn't show in there. Do I haveto run the installer somehow?
<Grimdin> Question: can you upgrade desktop ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 lts same as server version, eg. ssh and sudo do-release-upgrade?
<richthegeek> jenda: no - try doing a removal of flashplugin-installer, and then install it
<richthegeek> jenda: kill firefox whilst doing this
<jenda> richthegeek: it wasn't installed before, and I just installed it.
<Koiyuki> i went to system-admin-hardware drivers, and it says ati/amd proprietary fglrx graphics driver, and there is a Remove button at the bottom. remove it?
<richthegeek> jenda: right - it should be working then... I assume oyu have rebooted firefox?
<Sir_Fred> hi :) is there any method to sort shortcuts on panels by my own? (now ubuntu sorts it automaticly)
<jrib> Grimdin: yes, but I'd probably start the upgrade in screen in case my ssh connection gets dropped
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, ah yeah that would prbly fix it :)
<jenda> richthegeek: yep
<TurekPolski> Hi everybody. Does anybody know if there's a way to change the default scrobbling server adress for RB LastFM plugin? I can't scrobble a thing since I returned to 8.04 and the "Check server status" button brings the #404 error
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, reboot after that, and Ubuntu should crap its pants - select 'run in low graphics mode just for this session', then install the 10.4 drivers and reboot
<jenda> richthegeek :rying again, in a bit....
<bloopletech> I did this a couple of weeks ago for my mobility radeon hd
<Koiyuki> ok, the driver package is still downloading
<Koiyuki> once its downloaded,w here should i move the driver package to?
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: you need to install it using the instructions in the readme - should be a case of just "./configure && make && make install"
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, after you've rebooted, open a terminal, then cd into the directory and just run the binary directly
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: unless of course ATI are nice and you are downloading a .deb
<jenda> richthegeek: I have shockwave flash 9 in the plugin list, but that's not the right one, is it?
<bloopletech> it's not distributed as source code, it's an executable file
<richthegeek> jenda: no it is not
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a way to make Ubuntu recognize the connected keyboard once there is a keyboard-model set?
<richthegeek> jenda: are you sure flashplugin-installer is installed?
<Koiyuki> it looks to be a .run file
<bloopletech> e.g. cd ~/Downloads; ./ati*.run
<rocket16> I don't know what is the matter with Pidgin and Nautilus, but sometimes they take up more than 140 MB Memory. Most of the time they don't, but when they do, what is the way to reduce their memory consumption?
<Koiyuki> ati-driver-installer-10-4-x86.x86_64.run
<jenda> richthegeek: yes, it is.
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: as bloopletech says - might need to mark as exectuable in the permissions
<bloopletech> richthegeek, ++
<richthegeek> jenda: ok just checking! Flash is such a PITA to install :(
<Koiyuki> remember guys, i know nothing about linux ;)
<jenda> richthegeek: indeed :(
<Koiyuki> first it needs to download first though
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: ok, type "chmod +x ati*run"
<jenda> richthegeek: how about installing adobe-flashplugin instead?
 * jpds points at the adobe-flashplugin package.
<Koiyuki> bout 1 minute remaining according to firefox
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: in the right folder, of course
<richthegeek> jenda: give it a go
<wild_bat> !fash
<wild_bat> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<richthegeek> wild_bat: awesome
<Koiyuki> ok, it is downloaded. lemme try that
<jenda> richthegeek: still not in there. Perhaps I have two different copies of Firefox installed?
<Koiyuki> ok, i did that. the file is now green when i ls-la
<wild_bat> richthegeek, ?
<jenda> richthegeek: this is a rather old install and there might be things hidden in it I have no clue about ;)
<Koiyuki> ok, gimme a moment to restart the system
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, wat
<bloopletech> *wait
<bloopletech> YOu've removed the existing driver right?
<Koiyuki> yes
<Koiyuki> hence the reboot
<bloopletech> Remember that ubuntu might chuck a spazz on reboot - selec use low graphics mode
<Emry> Is there a program for ubuntu similar to xrebind? ^-^
<bloopletech> on the list of options it prsesents
<bloopletech> if it works fine, ignore that bit of advice
<Koiyuki> so far, so good.
<Koiyuki> no spazzing yet
<bloopletech> In the meantime, I still can't install gnome-terminal
<bloopletech> I've run sudo apt-get update and it still won't install
<Koiyuki> ok, i have a terminal up, i am in my Downloads directory with the file id ownloaded. now what?
<richthegeek> bloopletech: any chance you could just reinstall the system?
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: type "./ati" then press tab
<richthegeek> Koiyuki: the right filename should pop in, so hit enter
<Koiyuki> had to do it with sudo
<bloopletech> richthegeek, what you mean my whole OS install????
<bloopletech> ah yeah
<bloopletech> you do need to do that
<richthegeek> bloopletech: just an idea...probably just cos of the way I have mine all setup that its not a big deal for me
<bloopletech> richthegeek, nah I'll work it out some other way
<Koiyuki> ok, it says it installed. reboot again?
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, yeah
<Sensiva> Hello I just upgraded from Karmic to Lucid, and neither Ambiance nor Dust themes are usable, and selecting themes in gnome-appearance makes X to look up. Any ideas how to fix that?
<jenda> richthegeek: no, nevermind, I do not have two firefoxes installed.
<jenda> (I used 'whereis firefox', and there's only one)
<Koiyuki> ok, no ati logo with "unsupoorted hardware" so far
<Koiyuki> ok, so far, ubuntu seems to be much more snappy
<Koiyuki> booting up a lot faster
<richthegeek> sorry guys I gotta do some work, might be back later but i gotta concentrate for a ltitle while
<jenda> richthegeek: ok, thanks :)
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, try opening a terminal and running 'fglrxinfo'
<Koiyuki> before you go rich, what is the name of the package that has all the extra codecs and stuff for multimedia that doesnt come with stock ubuntu?
<ronny> again: network-manager in lucid refuses to let me enable the wireless (its greyed out) - why?!
<bloopletech> See if it says a bunch of stuff about ATI
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Koiyuki> ty
<Koiyuki> opengl vendor ati tech
<Koiyuki> opengl render string ati radeon hd 5700 series
<Koiyuki> open gl version string 3.2.9756 compatibility profile context
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, looks like it's working
<sgo11> hi, yahoo has Yahoo BOSS API. does google have similar API framework?
<hp7500> hi guys....
<hp7500> The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<hp7500> your running kernel (version 2.6.32-22-generic).  Even if the module were to
<hp7500> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<hp7500> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<hp7500> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<FloodBot2> hp7500: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hp7500> im getting this error
<hp7500> can some tell me how what should i do ?
<Koiyuki> i should prolly also get xchat on my ubuntu machine, that way i can talk on there instead of my netbook
<Koiyuki> one step at a time though
<Koiyuki> hey bloop, you  know if compiz fusion runs well with ati cards?
<Lefantomedurezo> hello: /quat and /quit are on a ship: /quat fall in the see: who is staying?
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, you can easily use the Ubuntu Software Centre to install software in the GUI
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, I'm using it right now
<DJones> Lefantomedurezo: Please don't do that
<hp7500> some can help me for installing vmware?
<Koiyuki> i tried it out in the past, using nvidia cards. didnt know if it would work well with ati cards
<bloopletech> the only issue I've had is with some tearing on fast moving videos
<bloopletech> but that's the same on windows
<Koiyuki> does compiz already come with ubuntu 9?
<hp7500> ?
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Koiyuki> 9.04 x64?
<mataks> help.. how to install a program in linux manually?
<hp7500> The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match your running kernel (version 2.6.32-22-generic).  Even if the module were to compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, ah, for future reference you have 9.04 jaunty jackalope
<hp7500> please help me
<justme`> mataks: ./configure make and make install are what you use, but you need development tools installed in ubuntu to do it
<jenda> Anyone know how to uninstall shockwave flash plugin from firefox?
<bloopletech> Yeah I reckon it supports compiz, just go to GNOME Appearances app and select full acceleration in the 'Visual Effects' menu
<hp7500> anyone?
<mataks> justme`,  what you mean developement tools? sorry newbie here. can i download it using apt-get?
<Koiyuki> where is that located?
<justme`> mataks: yes you can, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, System > Settings menu I think
<mataks> justme`,  ok im downloading it now. after this i'll just use the command u gave me then it will install?
<Koiyuki> closest thing i see in settings is Display
<Marine__> has anyone come across any GUI tools for iscsi
<hp7500> ANYONE???
<justme`> mataks: usually yes, however you are advised to read the README and INSTALL files first if they exist
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, ok, it might be something different in jaunty - there's no 'Appearance' menu item?
<Koiyuki> i think i found it
<hp7500> JUSTME can u hel me please?
<Koiyuki> system - settings - appearance
<justme`> hp7500: i dont use vmware, sorry, ive only used virtualbox
<Koiyuki> then the visual effects tab has none, normal, and extra
<bloopletech> hp7500, Please exercise patience with your issues
<ActionParsnip> Marine__: do you mean connect to or setup?
<rocket16> Friends, I use Exaile and Pidgin, and wish, the status of mine would automatically present the name of the of the song. It works nicely with Rhythmbox and Pidgin, but I prefer Exaile. There is a plugin for that, namely Current Song. But it does not work, :( What to do?
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, normal or extra is what you want
<Koiyuki> i selected extra, but nothing changed
<Marine__> sorry. i am looking for client side GUI
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: submit it on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, did you click apply or ok or whatever?
<justme`> hp7500: if you cannot find anyone to help may i suggest reading the vmware documentation and searching google to help?
<hp7500> bloopletech: im really doing it but im very new
<Koiyuki> yes
<rocket16> Koiyuki: Try dragging the Window with mouse, and see. It will wooble around, isn't it?
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, hmm might take a few seconds, but ... not sure
<hp7500> thats what im trying
<Sir_Fred> folks, is there any method to sort shortcuts on panels by my own? (now ubuntu sorts it automaticly)
<hp7500> i just got stuck one place
<Koiyuki> oh, yeah, it does
<hp7500> i don't know what to do :(
<justme`> hp7500: what place are you stuck in?
<ActionParsnip> Marine__: i found this which ivs a good example file: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-setup-debian-ubuntu-linux-iscsi-initiator/   it's not gui though. TBH all the gui will be is a way to enter the text into a box to populate the file so editting the file isn't so bad as far as I can see
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Lol, but won't that take a long time? I already did some ideas, and although most voted for me, but it is slow, :D Still thanks.
<Koiyuki> wont i need to download a compiz fusion config utility as well?
<hp7500> The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match your running kernel (version 2.6.32-22-generic).  Even if the module were to compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<hp7500> it was the question
<bloopletech> hp7500, that may be, but we all have issues, and shouting for help will probably not actually get it any faster; just a note for the future
<rocket16> Koiyuki: Then the Extras has been activated, :)
<Marine__> thanks i may be able to make it useful
<Koiyuki> yes, but dont i need to download a compiz config program, to set up compiz to my liking?
<justme`> hp7500: ok just give me one second and i should have something to help you with that
<K|nG> Hi, I had delteted all files in /etc/network can some one tell me how to recreate it or rebuild it ?
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, go to System > Settings > CompizConfig
<rocket16> Koiyuki: Yes, you can use Compiz fusion for that, namely ccsm. Those will provide additional effects, like transparency and water-shed.
<hp7500> i have this "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic/include "
<hp7500> when im giving this im getting this error
<bloopletech> If it's there, if not, google for compiz config and see what you can install
<Koiyuki> i dont see a compizconfig
<justme`> hp7500: bring up a shell/terminal and enter sudo aptitude install linux-source-`uname -r` this should install the files you need for vmware
<hal> thanks for your help earlier glubbdrubb
<rocket16> Koiyuki: First, install Advanced Compiz using the command "sudo apt-get install ccsm" (without quotes) in terminal.
<K|nG> Hi, I had delteted all files in /etc/network can some one tell me how to recreate it or rebuild it ? I use Ubuntu 10.04
<Koiyuki> couldnt find package ccsm
<hp7500> The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match your running kernel (version 2.6.32-22-generic).  Even if the module were to compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, try installing package compizconfig-settings-manager
<justme`> hp7500: did you try my suggestion?
<blue_anna> anyone know how to find the constant rate of change that best approximates some data points? -- I know its kinda off topic :)
<Koiyuki> ok, downloading
<Koiyuki> installed
<hp7500> going to do now
<bloopletech> then see if there is a compiz config item in the settings menu
<Koiyuki> aight, there it is now
<jrib> blue_anna: #math maybe...
<mataks> justme`,  i have error while doing ./configure.. i get error can't find zlib... what am i missing?
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, it has plenty of options for you to configure
<schlaftier> blue_anna: I think that's called "Linear regression"
<Koiyuki> yeah, i played around with it long ago
<rocket16> bloopletech: Thanks friend, for the correct command there, :) I too, noted it down. I tried to use Synaptic, but it is already downloading some extras
<blue_anna> schlaftier: thank you
<bloopletech> rocket16, no problem
<hp7500> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-source-2.6.32-22-generic"
<hp7500> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-source-2.6.32-22-generic"
<schlaftier> blue_anna: it's a common task in statistics and easy to do in statistics packages like R, and probably also spreadsheets
<hp7500> justme u there ?
<piasdom> g'mornin all
<Koiyuki> aight, installing xchat for ubuntu
<K|nG> Hi, I had delteted all files in /etc/network can some one tell me how to recreate it or rebuild it ? I use Ubuntu 10.04
<justme`> hp7500: try sudo aptitude install linux-source
<rocket16> plasdom: Good  morning, :) (Although he is afternoon)
<piasdom> how do i enable a wireless mouse thru a KVM switch ?
<Koiyuki> ok, brb on ubuntu
<rocket16> plasdom: Oops, sorry. I meant "here is afternoon" (Sorry for being offtopic)
<piasdom> rocket16; g'day to you :)
<K|nG> Hi, I had delteted all files in /etc/network can some one tell me how to recreate it or rebuild it ? I use Ubuntu 10.04, Anyone can respond to me
<rocket16> plasdom: Sure, thanks. Same to you, :D
<hp7500> how can i install sudo ?
<piasdom> K|ng; they did
<rocket16> hp7500: What? sudo is a command in Linux, how can you install it?
<justme`> mataks: which application are you trying to install from source?
<bloopletech> K|nG, please don't repeat you're question so quickly
<Koiyuki> aight, back, on ubuntu
<jrib> hp7500: sudo is installed by default.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<K|nG> bloopletech: Okok but i mean your not see it
<justme`> hp7500: sudo is preinstalled and used by default on Ubuntu, its used to gain root presmissions so you can install files, applications and edit items
<K|nG> piasdom:  no one respond to me :A do you have any idea about that i answer
<mataks> justme`,  im trying to install old version of mame..
<justme`> its sudo aptitude install linux-source
<hp7500> its installing
<Koiyuki> ok, asking an opinionated question. in windows, i typically use winamp for music, and vlc, or media player classic for video. whats the best for linux?
<justme`> mataks: ok let me have a butchers at the docs and i'll get back to you in a sec
<rocket16> hp7500: It might be that, your accound does not have the rights to administer to System. Also, to install anything with sudo, type "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<blue_anna> K|nG: it's got your interface definitions - you'll have to rebuild those if you had anything in there .. and your if-up/down scripts. not sure what packages provide those... still looking
<glubbdrubb> in the terminal, what is the command to find the size of a directory?
<fhf> woo
<arand> !best | Koiyuki
<ubottu> Koiyuki: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fhf> this chanel isss ...bbig
<Dosse> Hi, I have a .diff.gz file and a orig.tar.gz source file, how can i merge them to one source?
<Koiyuki> thats why i said it was an opinionated question
<jenda> Can anyone view this video on Ubuntu? http://www.theonion.com/video/new-google-phone-service-whispers-targeted-ads-dir,17470/
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, totem is ok, but I usually use GNOME Mplayer
<K|nG> blue_anna: I had done rm -rf * at /etc/network
<jenda> (It's satyre, not news, BTW :))
<raven> asus eeepc 1005ha no eth0 - need help please
<blue_anna> K|nG: that's not good :)
<Koiyuki> vlc has a linux branch, right?
<K-19> Koiyuki : As you are familiar with VLC ? try that.
<K|nG> blue_anna:  and now exist just the interfaces non of many files  and i need to rebuild it :S i know it is to bad :SSSSSSS
<bloopletech> Koiyuki, possibly, vlc and mplayer share a lot of code
<justme`> mataks: which version?
<DrunkY> Random: how do I check if my graphic card is working fine? I'm watching big flash video and the framerate is too low.. Is there a way to see if everything is installed properly?
<glubbdrubb> in the terminal, what is the command to find the size of a directory?
<Koiyuki> downloading vlc. be back in a moment
<histo> glubbdrubb: du
<hp7500> justme: sudo aptitude install linux-source  after this ist downloading some thing what is that ?
<justme`> hp7500: its the source code to the linux kernel
<justme`> you should find it under /usr/src/linux
<mataks> justme`,  gxmame0.34b
<glubbdrubb> histo: do you know which options I should use?
<ActionParsnip> bloopletech: mplayer is the daddy. I recently found deadbeef to be a decent player too :)
<histo> hp7500: you just need to install the headers for your kernel. You don't need the hole source
<histo> glubbdrubb: what do you want to do?
<bloopletech> ActionParsnip, cool
<hp7500> so shell i stop ?
<glubbdrubb> find the size of one directory
<hp7500> or what should i do ?
<glubbdrubb> all of it contents added up
<histo> glubbdrubb: du -h  will print it in a readable format.
<histo> glubbdrubb: I should say a human readable format
<raven> asus eeepc 1005ha no eth0 - need help please
<bloopletech> glubbdrubb, cd into the directory, then run du -ch
<ActionParsnip> glubbdrubb: du -h /path/to/folder | tail -n 1
<histo> raven: what chipset is the card?
<justme`> mataks: they have a gxmame deb file you can try to install, if you still want to compile from source you may need to install zlib1g-dev
<hp7500> justme: its done downloading what should i do ?
<blue_anna> K|n -- damn he's gone
<blue_anna> I found his package.. it's ifupdown
<justme`> hp7500: rerun your vmware commands
<Koiyuki> yay, playing without a hitch.
<raven> histo, i do not know, its physical not activated so lspci no answer
<hp7500> ok let me do that
<histo> raven: does it have a switch or a bios setting to turn it on?
<Koiyuki> i like vlc, cause its very good with subtitles.
<piasdom> how do i enable a wireless mouse thru a KVM switch(hardy) ?(repeat)
<raven> histo, it is turned on in bios
<ActionParsnip> is VLC still compiled in the ubuntu repos for single core usage only? It used to be
<raven> histo something like that: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=15665
<prem> Hi.. I am new to ubuntu and I have vmplayer bin file installed and i want to know can we remove it
<histo> raven: does it have a switch or function key to turn it on?
<rocket16> Any way to integrate Exaile's current song with Pidgin status?
<prem> any suggestions please...
<androm> Q: is there an app that could help me manage/connect to SSH sites similar to what filezilla does for FTP sites?
<raven> histo, but powerless-reset does not work too
<glubbdrubb> the file has a lot of subdirectories, so it takes a long time
<histo> androm: what do you mean sftp?
<Dr_Willis> androm:  theres several ssh front end tools in the repos.
<Koiyuki> ok bloop, problem
<ActionParsnip> prem: rm is the command to delete files, if it is not owned by your user you will need sudo, be sure you don't need the file
<glubbdrubb> and by file I mean folder
<androm> well,  i want a terminal
<androm> i dont think i mean ssh
<androm> sftp *
<histo> androm: places > connect to server
<trijntje> Hi all, I want to assing mousebutton 13 and 15 to rotate cube in compiz but ccsm just resets the field to 'no binding'. Can someone help?
<K-19> hp7500 : VMware which version ?
<Dr_Willis> androm:  the gnome file manager can bookmark  those once you connect via the places -> connect feature
<histo> androm: you'll have to search for an sftp app. but you can use sftp at a terminal.
<Koiyuki> im in ati catalyst control center. it shows my main card. ati radeon hd 5700 series hooked to my sceptre naga 24" lcd
<androm> oooh ok, coool
<androm> i'll just use g nomes
<androm> gnome's
<androm> thanks for the help
<FloodBot2> androm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> androm: http://embraceubuntu.com/2007/08/17/ssh-menu-save-and-open-ssh-connections-from-the-panel/
<Koiyuki> but my second card says [Unknown Display] Unknown adaptre
<raven> histo, ?
<histo> raven: did you try the power cycle thign?
<Koiyuki> the second card is another ati 5770, and i have it connected to my 40" rca 1080p lcd hdtv
<prem> ActionParsnip: thank you .. if i am trying to install it again and i am getting an error "the system is upto date" nothing to modified
<ActionParsnip> androm: http://sshmenu.sourceforge.net/
<raven> histo, what do you mean?
<histo> raven: removing the battery like the people in the post said worked for them?
<ActionParsnip> androm: I dont use these myself, i just websearched these just like you could have.....
<raven> histo, not for me
<piasdom> thanks anyway,g'day all
<histo> raven: some of those cards have software firmware and get in hung states when loading linux.
<mataks> justme`,  can you give me the links of the .deb file.. :)
<hp7500> k-19:VMware-workstation-5.0.0-13124
<prem> ActionParsnip: so, how can i do a clean uninstall and reinstall it back
<histo> raven: I would try searching hte ubuntu forums also.
<raven> histo, but how to solve that kind of problem?Ü
<ActionParsnip> prem: install what back? I thought you just wanted rid of a single file
<K-19> hp7500 : What are You trying to install in it ?
<hp7500> workstation
<bloopletech> later all
<prem> yeah i want to comepletely uninstall and reinstall it back as i have some error in opening
<hp7500> i want to install windows on it
<ActionParsnip> prem: ok what are you wanting to reinstall?
<Koiyuki> i have ubuntu installed via wubi, is it possible to see my windows partition on the hard drive? all my music is on the windows partition
<prem> vmplayer and i have the package downloaded and i want to reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> prem: please use my nick at the start of text addressed to me, you can tab complete my nick
<histo> raven: I don't know I don't have the same hardware to troubleshoot. Thats why I was suggesting searching ot he forums perhaps someone has a solution. mayb e afirmware / bios update
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | prem
<ubottu> prem: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<temp> I noticed that non free software was not detected as needed for my nvidia card on my 10.04 install... What has changed?
<st__> Koiyuki, it's in /host
<raven> histo, bios update was done
<K-19> hp7500 : Why don't you try Sun Virtual Box (Ubuntu 10.4 )
<ActionParsnip> prem: you can also ask in #vmware
<Koiyuki> awesome
<hp7500> can u give me hint
<hp7500> so i can start?
<hp7500> please
<hp7500> im really new in linux world
<hp7500> i wanna shit on linux ... please help me guys
<hp7500> shift
<K-19> hp7500 : This is not the proper way!
<Koiyuki> slow loading compared to winamp. then again, winamp doesnt check the info of every file when you add a folder to the playlist. this is.
<hp7500> ok tell me what should i do ?
<ActionParsnip> hp7500: you setup a virtualbox and give your CD as the install media, you can then install to the virtual HDD you configure
<temp> Hp7500, I'm assuming u just Sufo apt-get virtualboc
<st__> hp7500, less flooding please
<ActionParsnip> hp7500: there are THOUSANDS of guides and youtube videos on how to do this, why not use one of those
<histo> ravic: ubuntuforums.org may be a good plac eto search
<histo> hp7500: what are you trying to do?
<peterson> hello, my name is Peterson. I've installed Kubuntu (but it's not a KDE thing, so that's ok to ask here)  in dual-boot and now I'm not able to boot into windows XP anymore. I've used linux exclusevely for years, the thing is that the problem is not in my computer, rather in my school's one. I'm installing ubuntu so we can use it on digital boards, but because of other educational software we gotta have windows as well.
<VirusTB> mac usrs in here? ineed help with macports and pidgin
<peterson> it says disk read error.
<K-19> hp7500 : As you are familiar with VMware | RND with Sun Virtual Box (one and the same)!
<histo> peterson: so dual boot
<VirusTB> K-19: hp7500  virtual Box is better :P and free
<histo> !grub | peterson
<ubottu> peterson: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<histo> !dualboot > peterson
<ubottu> peterson, please see my private message
<rocket16> I think there might be a solution. Is there one such plugin for Pidgin?
<histo> !grub2 > peterson
<Koiyuki> anyone know if rhythmbox takes plugins?
<VirusTB> Koiyuki:  yes it does
<st__> peterson, what had happened before winxp loader broke?
<VirusTB> Koiyuki:  what plugin do u want?
<Koiyuki> would you happen to know if they have a plugin for logitech g15 keyboards?
<peterson> st__, nothing
<ActionParsnip> hp7500: install virtualbox from the repos and setup the box under the menus
<peterson> it worked, and then
<peterson> I installed Kubuntu using the default option, which is side by side
<peterson> and then it doesn't load anymore since.
<peterson> (checking out the links)
<st__> peterson, installing Linux isn't 'nothing'
<khafiz> guys, isit possible to install UNR on my laptop. amd64?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts | Koiyuki
<ubottu> Koiyuki: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<rocket16> ?
<peterson> st__, sorry
<Koiyuki> i searched in synaptic for g15. nothing for rythmbox, but i saw a g15 plugin for audacious, so i am downloading that
<st__> ActionParsnip, I believe (s)he wants the display to show current song & stuff
<peterson> st__ I meant that.. well, everything worked
<ActionParsnip> st__: i see
<khafiz> guys, isit possible to install UNR on normal laptop?
<histo> khafiz: yes
<st__> peterson, what is your partition configuration?
<histo> khafiz: you can install it on your current install if you want
<khafiz> histo: how about installing itunes on ubuntu?
<histo> khafiz: don't think it works. but you'dhave to use wine
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<histo> khafiz: is there a reason you would want itunes?
<schlaftier> VirusTB: on Mac OS X? If so, that's kind of off-topic here. Also, on OS X, you want Adium, not Pidgin
<peterson> st__ just a sec..
<khafiz> histo: how am i going to sync my songs over my ipod?
<peterson> st__ there's kind of 1 MiB unallocated at the beginning of the disk
<peterson> don't know exactly why, though..
<phlak_user> khafiz: gtkpod
<histo> khafiz: rhythmbox does that
<phlak_user> !gtkpod
<peterson> st__ then comes /dev/sda1, with windows
<ActionParsnip> khafiz: sure, i use UNR on my laptop here, works fine
<histo> phlak_user: rhythmbox has native support now in 10.04
<peterson> st__ which takes 93 GiB
<peterson> st__ then /ð€?v
<histo> ActionParsnip: whats the meta package so I know for future references
<phlak_user> histo: tx; dont use ipods anyway
<peterson> st__ sorry - then /dev/sda5 with ubuntu, /dev/sda6 with swap
<histo> khafiz: plug in you ipod and it will start working.  Open rhythmbox
<VirusTB> schlaftier: i got adium, but i got issues with it :S
<khafiz> ActionParsnip: how am i going to dualboot unr with my vista pre installed?
<khafiz> histo: thx
<peterson> st__ inside an extended partition which takes up 139 GiB
<VirusTB> schlaftier: with my MSN..
<ActionParsnip> histo: ubuntu-netbook-remix
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot | khafiz
<ubottu> khafiz: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<histo> ActionParsnip: lol easy enough
<Koiyuki> welcome back everyone!
<khafiz> which is better perfomances, UNR or Ubuntu
<VirusTB> Koiyuki: where did we all go
<histo> khafiz: if you really need itunes i've heard of people running windows virtual machine to get it.
<ActionParsnip> khafiz: ubuntu desktop has a lower minimum system requirement, but UNR is optomised to give maximum screen realestate
<khafiz> ic
<ActionParsnip> khafiz: some versions of itunes run with some versions of wine
<khafiz> ActionParsnip: thx for the info
<iceroot> !ipod | khafiz
<ubottu> khafiz: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<histo> khafiz: if you want light weight you'd have to look at xubuntu or something like that.
<histo> Those bot triggers need to be updated now.
<lasse> anyone got some time to help a newbie?
<ActionParsnip> khafiz: unfortunately you have a media player form one of the most shortsighted closed minded companys
<histo> 10.04 just works with my 3g ipod touch
<Pici> histo: feel free to make factoid suggestions.
<histo> Pici: no the wiki entries sry
<Koiyuki> either it takes forever for audacious to add 8k mp3s, or its crashed or hung
<khafiz> histo: thats great
<Swian> anyone had issues with the Nvidia drivers crapping out in Lucid?
<khafiz> ActionParsnip: im quite new in ubuntu. can u guide me on installing ubuntu once i dowloaded .
<st__> peterson, so what exactly happens when you're choosing 'Vista loader' in Grub menu?
<peterson> st__ it says read disk error, ctrl+alt+del to restart
<histo> Swian: not me
<peterson> st__ and then it reboots
<histo> peterson: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> khafiz: MD5 test the ISO, burn to CD as SLOWLY as possible and boot to the cd
<K-19> Swian : Depends what are you trying to do..?
<ActionParsnip> !install | khafiz
<ubottu> khafiz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lasse> Can someone help me out here, I'm trying to access a directory in terminal by writing cd /home/username/downloads, but i get an error message saying "no such file or directory", although I'm 100% sure it is
<Koiyuki> how do i check and see if audacious is just taking a long time to add 8k mp3s, or if its crashed
<peterson> histo Kubuntu 10.04 installed through a pen drive
<ActionParsnip> Koiyuki: run: top
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<histo> peterson: can you pastebin yoru /etc/default/grub.cfg file ?
<Swian> K-19 had the driver fail and bring the whole system down last time I installed it
<Swian> want to avoid it again
<peterson> histo yes, just a sec..
<Koiyuki> cpu% 100
<Swian> K-19 so I haven't installed it again yet, want to find out if its a known issue
<Koiyuki> so i assume its still working, just taking forever to add that many files
<ActionParsnip> Koiyuki: i used to have that sort of data too, then I got spotify :)
<K-19> Swian : Please specify you Hardware!
<ronny_> can anyone help me to figure why lucid refuses to enable wlan, wired in the previous ltsts?
<peterson> histo pastebin.com/MJV4PpG4
<ActionParsnip> ronny_: run: sudo lshw -C network   websearch for the product line
<phlak_user> lasse: you might have the case wrong. just press tab after you type cd /home/username/  you should get a list of file/dir names
<Koiyuki> if it had crashed, its cpu% would be 0, right?
<ronny_> ActionParsnip: its a intel iwl 3924 abg, and it worked fine till i did the distupgrade
<ActionParsnip> Koiyuki: or stupendously high
<ronny_> eh eh 3945
<Swian> K-19 intel core 2 2.2ghz, 2gb ram, Onboard video Nvidia on board chip
<Koiyuki> as i said, its says cpu% 100
<Swian> K-19 think its a geforce 7 series
<Koiyuki> so theres no telling if its crashed, or just taking forever to add 8k mp3s
<ActionParsnip> Koiyuki: i'd give it 30 mins or so, if its still bad it's most likely fallen over
<jrib> !who | Koiyuki
<ubottu> Koiyuki: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ronny_> ActionParsnip: and its listed as disabled in lshw, nothing tells me why tho
<K-19> Swian : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Swian> K-19 I'll check it out
<ronny_> ActionParsnip: dmesg is inconclusive as well
<[crt]> Koiyuki: you should start your program from the shell prompt to get debugging information, or pass a debugging parameter to the program .. issue a kill -1 <pid> to reinitiate the process
<histo> peterson: looks okay to me. as long as windows is on the first partition on your primary master
<phlak_user> ronny_: you could enable wireless by right-clicking on networkmanager applet
<Koiyuki> ActionParsnip, its possible its crashed. cpu% is rock solid at 100, and mem% isnt moving either. its constant 0.4%
<ronny_> phlak_user: greyed out for no apparent reason ...
<lasse> phlak_user,  you're correct. Thank you!
<phlak_user> lasse: yw
<ActionParsnip> Koiyuki: your call dude, i'd kill it after 20 mins
<ronny_> enable network is working, enable wireless is disabled
<phlak_user> ronny_: is the module loaded?
<Koiyuki> ActionParsnip, ill do that. its sitting at almost 13 mins already. ill just wait it out
<ronny_> phlak_user: sure
<ActionParsnip> ronny_: then you need to reinstall or rmmod / modprobe the driver
<peterson> histo yes, it is..
<ronny_> ActionParsnip: i did that
<phlak_user> ronny_: does lsmod show you that?
<histo> peterson: let me check something
<ronny_> phlak_user: yes
<peterson> histo ok
<phlak_user> ronny_: you could do a modprobe -vr module_name and then a modprobe -v module_name and monitor dmesg at the same time
<phlak_user> ronny_: you might see why it is disabled
<Swian> K-19 do you know a tool to get the hardware info?
<Swian> I know there is an app
<K-19> Swian : dmesg
<histo> peterson: did you resize the vista drive?
<phlak_user> Swian: System->Administration->System Testing
<ActionParsnip> Swian: hwinfo
<ronny_> phlak_user: nop, nothing
<phlak_user> ronny_: you mean it didnt load?
<ActionParsnip> Swian: or for more info: sudo lshw | less
<[crt]> Swian: dmidecode can list useful information about your hardware too
<peterson> histo I did, but it's not Vista, it's XP
<Swian> thanks all
<ronny_> phlak_user: nothing telling how/why it is disabled, loading woks fine
<K-19> Swian : Out-Put http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<histo> peterson: ahh
<Swian> K-19, s'all right, I'll work through it
<phlak_user> ronny_: whats the name of the module?
<histo> peterson: i'm still reading some stuff
<peterson> histo ok, thanks =)
<ronny_> phlak_user: iwl3945
<uLinux> .
<arinda> hey all. i have  several latex editor. so, how can i make one program that it's not default latex editor as default latex editor?
<phlak_user> ronny_: you could try this --> http://wiki.debian.org/iwlwifi
<|Dreams|> can i attach a screen shot to paste bin
<peterson> histo I'm trying something here, the apt-get install --reinstall libdebian-installer4 or something
<iceroot> !screenshot | |Dreams|
<ubottu> |Dreams|: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<phlak_user> ronny_: i know this is a dumb q but is your wifi killswitch in "on" position?
<histo> peterson: I thought the issue was with booting xp?
<histo> peterson: does it say something like ntdlr is missing?
<schlaftier> arinda: with "default", you mean the one that opens when you open a file from the file manager?
<h00ked_> are there anyone, who have canon printer? Are with this any problem?
<iceroot> h00ked_: working fine
<peterson> histo no, it doesn't
<Tigryss> hi pls help http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TPn7fyvq
<iceroot> h00ked_: but you know there is more then 1 caon printer?
<lasse> h00ked_, I actually work at canon, and I'm at work right now
<ronny_> phlak_user: even more retarded, if i switch it off, wlan goes on, something in that driver is confused
<peterson> histo it is with XP, but at this point I'm kind of trying everything
<Mrokii> hello. Is there another app (apart from "xev) that can show keycodes? My problem is that I have one key on my keyboard that does not provide *any* keycode with xev.
<Koiyuki> can anyone point me to where in compizconfig i find where to set how many sides my cube has? right now my cube only has 2 sides, but i cant find out where to add more
<h00ked_> iceberg_: rly? I mean  this http://www.alza.cz/canon-mp-550-d135512.htm?kampan=zbozi.cz
<phlak_user> Tigryss: you should put "sudo" in front of your command
<peterson> histo I'm looking at the mistake right now. Awn hell.
<ronny_> phlak_user: the tricky bit is, of i set the switch to off, wlan is on, if i set the switch to on, bluetooth is on
<peterson> histo A disk read error occured. next line, Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart
<histo> peterson: k
<Tigryss> phlak_user:  i am already as root
<phlak_user> ronny_: wow
<phlak_user> ronny_: what does ip a tell you? it should show up a wlan0 and a wmaster0
<arinda> schlaftier, yup like on windows.
<Koiyuki> nvm, i found it
<ronny_> phlak_user: only wlan0
<phlak_user> Tigryss: am not able to figure out the messages as they are not in english- sorry
<phlak_user> ronny_: does iwconfig show something?
<schlaftier> arinda: try right-clicking a .tex file and choose "Open with" from the menu, then select the editor you want to make default, and be sure to check the checkbox
<jrib> Tigryss: prefix your command with "LANG=C LC_ALL=C"
<schlaftier> arinda: "Open with other application", I mean
<ronny_> phlak_user: well, stoff just works, nm just connected
<Tigryss> ok
<K-19> Swian : Out-Put  ???
<ronny_> phlak_user: the weird bit is - killsiwtch reversed for wlan
<ronny_> phlak_user: i really cant make sense off it
<phlak_user> ronny_: lol; you need to look into the /etc/acpi/ to see if your wireless btn is configured differently
<Tigryss> ok
<Tigryss> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/CQhp63uG
<Tigryss> now
<histo> peterson: did you change any hardware like add a hard drive prior to installing ubuntu?  Also you may want to tak ea look at a your boot.ini on the iwndows drive uner ubuntu.
<iceroot> h00ked_: http://support-au.canon.com.au/P/search?model=PIXMA%20MP550&filter=0&menu=Download
<Koiyuki> 25 mins, audacious is still running at 100% cpu, 0.4% mem
<Koiyuki> so, prolly crashed?
<Swian> K-19 I'm working from home today, so can't get into that now, running the hardware testing to see what it comes up with
<arinda> schlaftier, i can't find any checkbox?
<ronny_> phlak_user: its not a btn, its a actual switch
<phlak_user> Tigryss: you probably installed one version of fglrx manually
<ronny_> phlak_user: and it just worked correct before the last dist-upgrade
<phlak_user> ronny_: oh ok
<Tigryss> yes ati driver
<ronny_> phlak_user: im completely puzzled now
<h00ked_> Swian: thx, i haven't this printer yet, but I'm going to buy it probably :)
<histo> peterson: I found someone that fixed it by booting the windows cd and going to the recovery console. They then ran a chkdsk /r on their C: drive fixing the bad sectors.
<histo> peterson: I should say moving hte data off the bad sectors.
<schlaftier> arinda: then try right-clicking, choose "Properties", and select the editor in the tab "Open with". It depends on your file manager
<phlak_user> ronny_: can you tail /var/log/messages and see what comes up when you work the kill switch?
<Whacka> Hey there, I'm wondering how I can compile a program written for GCC 4.2 in lucid. Can anyone help?
<Tigryss> phlak_user: ati-driver-installer-10-4-x86.x86_64.run
<arinda> schlaftier, yeah. but i still can't find any checkbox just list of applications and use custom command
<phlak_user> Whacka: how is a program written for GCC 4.2?
<phlak_user> Tigryss: you cant remove using apt anything that wasnt installed from a deb
<schlaftier> arinda: there doesn't have to be a checkbox... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560457
<phlak_user> Tigryss: typically there might be an uninstall script
<ronny_> phlak_user: really weird stuff, if i switch it "on" it powers off the wlan, powers on the bluetooth, and if i switch it "off" it goes the other way around
<schlaftier> As I said, it depends on the file manager (Nautilus, Thunar etc.)
<Whacka> @phlak_user When running $make it throws up "g++: error trying to exec 'i486-linux-gnu-gcc-4.2': execvp: No such file or directory"
<arinda> schlaftier, yeah i found it. thanks
<schlaftier> arinda: you're welcome
<phlak_user> Whacka: your Makefile needs to be tweaked
<_raven_> how to install/boot kernel 2.6.31?
<phlak_user> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<histo> _raven_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<_raven_> 10.04
<acicula>  raven ubuntu comes with .32 why would you even want .31?
<histo> ravic: is there something wrong with 2.6.32?
<Whacka> @phlak_user What do I do a search & replace for with gedit?
<phlak_user> _raven_: I am actually on 2.6.32-22-generic
<gwz> hey, i had a issue with caps, whenever i turn it on and type fast (normal) the second word also seems to get capped always
<the_sniff> can anyone see the mind--ck in this http://pix.motivatedphotos.com/2008/7/16/633518458025971853-When-you-see-it.jpg ?
<phlak_user> Whacka: wouldnt advise you to modify the Makefile directly. Did the program come with a configure script?
<_raven_> acicula, histo obviously this kernel is not able to work with the network card (asus eee 1005ha)
<phlak_user> gwz: second letter or word?
<K-19> gwz : Try changing the fonts.
<acicula> _raven_, obviously, how is reverting to an older kernel going to fix that?
<Whacka> @phlak_user No, it came as a *.gcc
<acicula> _raven_, are you trying to get the ethernet or wirless card to work?
<Koiyuki> very odd. i can move all of my windows from my "main" desktop around my compiz cube, except for audacious
<phlak_user> _raven_: i am on a eee10005ha
<_raven_> acicula, because it does not work any more since a new kernel was installed
<_raven_> acicula, wired
<gwz> second letter
<gwz> sorry
<ActionParsnip> the_sniff: what has that got to do with ubuntu support please?
<gwz> and how would font help? this helps with anything i do
<_raven_> phlak_user, no eth0 physically activated here
<marius> hello can anyone help me with this soap php error?
<marius> http://pastie.org/pastes/969181
<phlak_user> _raven_: does lspci show you the card?
<the_sniff> ActionParsnip i was looking for a big chan cause im trying to get it for a few hours :>
<the_sniff> thats help :P
<_raven_> phlak_user, no
<phlak_user> _raven_: is it enabled in the BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> the_sniff: this is Ubuntu support only. #ubuntu-offtopic is for all other things
<_raven_> phlak_user, yes
<K-19> gwz : That about the third word..and so on.
<the_sniff> :|
<callaghan> Hi, everyone. I installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS yesterday. In Ubuntu 9.10, when I grabbed a window and moved it to the side of the screen the view automatically switched to the next workspace. This is no longer the case here. How do I turn this feature on?
<gwz> LIke this
<ActionParsnip> callaghan: using compiz?
<gwz> now the caps was off before i hit the I key
<Dr_Willis> callaghan:  enable ccsm and activate the plugin that does that.
<Administrator_> rp-pppoe plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5
<callaghan> ActionParsnip: yes
<Administrator_> how to fix it ?
<phlak_user> gwz: does this occur if you press shift+first letter and then release shift?
<ActionParsnip> callaghan: its a plugin in compiz as Dr_Willis says
<K-19> gwz : what can i say...keyboard!!!
<Dr_Willis> callaghan:  you do have the proper 3d drivers for your card?
<ActionParsnip> callaghan: run ccsm, if it doesn't run then install compizconfig-settings-manager
<gwz> i know its not the keyboard, its something with ubuntu
<_raven_> how to change the kernel to an older one?
<nibbier> hi. when trying to instal sun-java6-jre i get http://nopaste.info/3fd31da0b3.html (no candidate version found) - multiverse is activeated, update is run...
<nibbier> any hing?
<gwz> since i have used win7 for ages and it has never happened to me there
<callaghan> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis : ok, thank you, I'll take a look
<gwz> and no, its fine with shift key
<Administrator_> rp-pppoe plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5
<acicula> _raven_, best check that its enabled in the bios, fwiw, the kernel updates only pertain to small revisions, so the previous kernel you used is not .31 which isnt even used by ubuntu
<Administrator_> how to fix it?
<_raven_> acicula, it is how to change the kernel
<phlak_user> _raven_: can you pastebin your bootlog please?
<Administrator_> rp-pppoe plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5 , I can't connect ADSL again
<histo> !downgrade | _raven_
<ubottu> _raven_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ActionParsnip> nibbier: you may wat to run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    as you are due some upgrades
<callaghan> Dr_Willis: all other desktop effects work fine, I think the driver is ok.
<_raven_> acicula, i used the 31.10 rt before and there it worked
<Guest61507> is there any php channel...without inv.?
<acicula> _raven_, if it doesnot show in lspci changing the kernel wont fix your problem, to change a kernel install the appropriate kernel version package or build one yourself
<Administrator_> rp-pppoe plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5 mys system is ubuntu-10.04
<histo> _raven_: you can installt the old kernel if you can find it soemwhere.
<Swian> K-19 looks like its a geforce 7100 chip, which is not listed as supported on the site you sent me to, thanks
<Swian> I'll just live without it
<_raven_> histo, it is in my /boot folder
<Administrator_> any one can help me?
<_raven_> phlak_user, how to show the bootlog
<ActionParsnip> nibbier: if you want the browser plugin install sun-java6-plugin
<histo> _raven_: then select it from the grub menu and boot it.
<histo> _raven_: hold down shift when your machine boots to get the grub menu
<nibbier> ActionParsnip, doing this, its pulling some more recent mysql stuff it seems...
<K-19> Swian : Don't jump to conclusion so soon ! try getting more help.
<_raven_> ok
<nibbier> ActionParsnip, i get same for browser plugin, but mainly i need the jre
<ActionParsnip> nibbler: if you use 64bit then you can use the 64bit bin file from java.com
<Administrator_> any one cross the same problem, I try to google it , but get nothing
<Swian> K-19 last time I installed it, worked for several days
<ActionParsnip> !java | nibbier
<ubottu> nibbier: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<nibbier> ActionParsnip, ok, i'll try that, dont like doing things like this but i need java....
<Cynthia> > ';' expected: { | nibbier }
<Cynthia> > illegal start of expression: { | nibbier }
<Administrator_> rp-pppoe plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5
<prower> hello :> would anyone be able to point out a guide on installing the nvidia drivers in 10.04?
<Swian> K-19 then completely killed the system
<Beyecixramd> prower: yes, go to system, and "hardware drivers" :)
<phlak_user> _raven_: dmesg > boot.txt ; paste the contents of that file in pastebin
<Administrator_> rp-pppoe plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5 when I try to connect ADSL by pppoeconfg
<b0n1> i have a question about procmail, i think i did everything right, set up a Mail directory and all that, but if i do fetchmail, my directora ~/Mail is still empty and in the .procmaillog are error messages : "error while writing to ~/Mail/spam"    for example
<prower> Beyecixramd: Sorry, I'm using kubuntu so I don't think I have that :> I asked in the kubuntu channel but got no reply, i figured someone here might know
<phlak_user> !repeat ? Administrator_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> prower: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<b0n1> maybe there is something wrong with the rights?
<callaghan> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis: thank you, that did the trick
<phlak_user> !repeat > Administrator_
<ubottu> Administrator_, please see my private message
<Administrator_> any one can help me?
<K-19> Swian : It is not working since the recent update!! ?
<ActionParsnip> prower: works on my 6150 onboard
<Swian> K-19 haven't tried to load it again, I reinstalled the whole os since I hadn't really done much yet
<MissIndependent> I just installed 10.04 and I have no sound. The volume controls appear and it shows that I have output hardware.
<histo> !patience > Administrator_
<ubottu> Administrator_, please see my private message
<histo> MissIndependent: try restarting?
<MissIndependent> No luck
<histo> MissIndependent: I've noticed sometimes my sound isn't picked up on boot. I haven't been able to narrow it down yet.
<phlak_user> MissIndependent: is it a laptop or desktop?
<MissIndependent> laptop
<phlak_user> MissIndependent: can you handle commandline?
<ActionParsnip> MissIndependent: run: sudo lshw -C sound    websearch for the product line
<MissIndependent> i can enter one
<phlak_user> MissIndependent: type alsamixer in a terminal window and move all the sliders to max
<phlak_user> MissIndependent: that generally works for me
<raven> histo, phlak_user , acicula i am now running 2.6.31-10-rt and eth0 works
<phlak_user> raven: thats great
<raven> but why
<raven> what is not working in 32?
<naveen519> what ?
<Beyecixramd> what what?!
<phlak_user> raven: maybe the network driver is blacklisted/not loaded/
<naveen519> yeah
<naveen519> that might be the cause
<histo> raven: okay perhaps you may want to make that the default kernel then if 2.6.32 is causing problems
<magnets> is the ubuntu netbook launcher app editable? I want to widen the scrollbar
<Renji> Hello guys. Is there a way to change type language like in windows (by pressing Alt+Shift) ?
<naveen519> is it 32 or 63 bit system ?
<raven> histo, yes how to change the default?
<naveen519> 64 *
<blue_anna> where are keyboard definitions kept in ubuntu lucid? now that they are no longer in /etc/X11/xkb ?
<aeon-ltd> Renji: no and shouldn;t you be asking in ##windows?
<Zolomon> What's the default font used in emacs?
<jlmjvm> im having a problem with 8.04
<jlmjvm> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<aeon-ltd> Renji: but you can use the language toolbar
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a way to find a keycode of a certain key that doesn't show up with "showkey" or "xev"?
<Renji> I should be asking in that channel because im asking about Ubuntu
<jrib> jlmjvm: did you do what it said?
<acicula> raven, you can check the driver in use and see if it can be loaded under .32, this kernel should just improve upon drivers, what branch is rt again?
<IdleOne> jlmjvm: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jlmjvm> jrib:k
<phlak_user> raven: also what does lspci say now for the card?
<raven> acicula, 2.6.31-10-rt
<acicula> raven, it not showing up in lspci in .32 is puzzling though, afaik lspci showing it is not dependent on the driver
<acicula> raven, yeh what does the RT branch stand for again
<raven> phlak_user, 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)
<ActionParsnip> jlmjvm: the system is telling you how to fix it, did you not read the output?
<Beyecixramd> blargh
<phlak_user> raven: you need to load the atl1c module
<Renji> aeon-ltd, well sorry.. it's my first day in Ubuntu.. wheres that lang toolbar ?oO lol
<raven> phlak_user, how?
<Whacka> phlak_user: I got it to compile by changing the line in the makefile; "CC+= -V 4.2" to "CC += -V 4.4" thanks for your help.
<phlak_user> raven: boot into the .32 kernel and do a sudo modprobe -v atl1c
<jlmjvm> seems to be doing something now,didnt a sec ago
<phlak_user> Whacka: good for you :)
<raven> phlak_user, ok i'll test it
<aeon-ltd> Renji: its an applet i think on the gnome panel
<phlak_user> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<histo> In w3m when you hit U  to Goto url should the goto url line be blank? and hitting Esc-u is goto relative url where it would populate the field withthe current pages url????
<IdleOne> histo: sounds good
<mootsoo> hi guys
<histo> IdleOne: but it doesnt' behave that way
<IdleOne> !hi | mootsoo
<ubottu> mootsoo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<randomDusty> Hey all! Quick question; Is it normal for drive /sd* names to change after reboots? And if so, how can I define a hdparm to spindown specific drives with a startup script with this changing all the time?
<Koiyuki> aight, heres to hoping i can get hiphop-php compiled and installed.
<mootsoo> is anyone know that, on virtual box XP, i want to share folder
<Renji> aeon-ltd, looks like there isnt something like that, lang toolbar (Theres only "keyboard accessability"
<histo> IdleOne: its supposed to be that way according to the built in hlep file but it doesn't react that way.
<mootsoo> but i have shared the folder
<_raven_> phlak_user, modprobe no success
<ActionParsnip> randomDusty: use UUIDs instead if hdparm can use it
<mootsoo> but where is my shared folder?
<histo> mootsoo: how did you share it?
<K-19> Renji : Greek!!!
<randomDusty> I don't think it can, ActionParnsnip :(
<IdleOne> histo: I honestly don't know. sorry.
<peterson> histo thanks! sorry for the delay, I just went out and bought some recordable cds
<peterson> histo I reckon we do have the original windows cd, it came with the PCs. But I can't find them and I need this fixed asap
<Renji> K-19, yea:p
<histo> peterson: yeah i would boot the windows cd in recovery mode and run chkdsk /r on the C drive.
<peterson> histo thanks a lot, man!
<peterson> histo no, I didn't change any hardware
<histo> peterson: you might be able to find the utility on line that you can burn to a cd.
<peterson> histo and also, boot.ini seems normal =/ the only options there are noexecute=optin and fastdetect, removing them didn't make a difference
<jlmjvm> thanks guys,that fixed it
<mootsoo> first i installed guest additions
<randomDusty> Also, ActionParsnip, isn't the UUID partition specific? I don't think it would define the device :(
<nuki> anyone know a way to monitor network usage on the whole network?
<jpds> nuki: Monitor the router?
<blue_anna> where are keyboard definitions kept in ubuntu lucid? now that they are no longer in /etc/X11/xkb ?
<histo> nuki: there are apps synaptic to do this.
<ndlovu> anyone know if it's possible for a win 7 machine to scan from a printer connected to an ubuntu server? already got scanning working from other ubuntu machines.
<phlak_user> nuki: ntop
<histo> nuki: and installing tomato on the router would do that.
<ActionParsnip> randomDusty: yeah, damn
<jlmjvm> anyone had any luck with adobe flash on 8.04?
<nuki> okay thank you all
<ActionParsnip> jlmjvm: absolutely
<phlak_user> ndlovu: as long as its shared on samba it should show up as a shared printer in windoze
<IdleOne> !flash | jlmjvm
<ubottu> jlmjvm: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<randomDusty> Yeah :( But I'm assuming the SD* names change regularly, and it's not just my setup :P
<Renji> K-19, any ideas?
<Koiyuki> anyone here have ati cards running dual display systems?
<phlak_user> _raven_: does modprobe throw an error? like module not found etc
<IdleOne> jlmjvm: look for the section relevant to the version you are running and follow the steps :)
<ndlovu> sorry phlak_user should have said scanner, not printer. can you specify scanners in samba as well?
<_raven_> phlak_user, no error but it still does not appear in lspci
<mootsoo> is anyone know that how to share folder between host ubuntu virtualbox XP
<phlak_user> _raven_: dmesg or /var/log/messages will have the info
<histo> mootsoo: you may get more help in #virtualbox
<jlmjvm> thanks guys,will give it a shot
<histo> mootsoo: oh sry #vbox
<Dr_Willis> mootsoo:  virtualbox has its own special share feature. Or you can use whatever other services you want. as if it was a real pc. See the  Virtualbox manual for info.
<K-19> Renji : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296158
<phlak_user> mootsoo: easiest way is to use samba between the two machines
<ActionParsnip> randomDusty: usually they remain the same
<Dr_Willis> mootsoo:  the special share feature reqwuires the vbox guest addations installed on teh guest Os
<_raven_> phlak_user, [   24.348171] eeepc_laptop: Get control methods supported: 0xe101711
<_raven_> [   24.457058] atheros_eth 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
<_raven_> [   24.457436] atheros_eth 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
<_raven_> [   24.625120] atheros_eth 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<histo> phlak_user: no its not
<FloodBot3> _raven_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> phlak_user: you can share folders with virtualbox from guest to host
<Dr_Willis> mootsoo:  you could use ssh and winscp for a few quick tranfers if you wanted.
<th3Xfagtr> have questions about kopete -- can you help?
<phlak_user> histo: i know but you could treat them as separate machines on the network
<mootsoo> tnx for the answers, ryt now i'm using BT IRC, and my BT4 is running on my ubuntu. Folder sharing is ok
<phlak_user> _raven_: pl pastebinit
<mootsoo> i want to share folder like that, on my vb XP
<histo> mootsoo: folder sharing should work frmo windows to ubuntu no problem
<phlak_user> !pastebinit | _raven_
<ubottu> _raven_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Renji> K-19, thanks alot :)
<histo> mootsoo: the people in #vbox will be able to suport you. this is Ubuntu support
<_raven_> phlak_user, you read it?
<ActionParsnip> mootsoo: you can share a folder with samba, bridge the virtual network interface so the system appears on your LAN and access the share is one method, virtualbox can mount local folders if you configure the virtualbbox to access them. the guys in #vbox will help
<_raven_> [   24.457058] atheros_eth 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
<_raven_> [   24.457436] atheros_eth 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
<_raven_> [   24.625120] atheros_eth 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<K-19> Renji : No problem!!
<mootsoo> ok, thank you guys
<ActionParsnip> _raven_: use pastebin in future pleas
<Whacka> Alright, problem #2; when I run the sound config (gnome-volume-control) I get the message "Waiting for sound system to respond.", in the terminal "** (gnome-volume-control:16454): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...". I want to disable all the startup sounds etc. Can someone help please?
<IdleOne> _raven_: Please use paste.ubuntu.com to post multiple lines of text like that and give the person helping you the URL after you have pasted the info.
<mickster04> Whacka: why not just go to system>pref>sound
<Sonderblade> How do you check which packages depend on a specified package?
<th3Xfagtr> looking for help with kopete and webcam on MSN -- ?????
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: you can use packages.ubuntu.com
<Whacka> mickster04: That is the System>Preferences>Sound
<Sonderblade> ActionParsnip: should be doable using the command line too
<Koiyuki> anyone here have dual ati cards running dual display systems?
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: sure but you have a backup now :)
<IdleOne> Sonderblade: I think there is a command, something like rdepends but I can't remember it right now
<Pici> Sonderblade: Either look at apt-cache show or apt-cache depends
<Pici> Sonderblade: apt-cache rdepends will show you what packages depend on that package.
<deeeed> hi
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/chromium-browser
<phlak_user> !hi | deeeed
<ubottu> deeeed: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IdleOne> ahh apt-cache depends works nicely
<mickster04> Whacka: yeah you don't connect ot the sound system to change that setting, or do u ont get to see it?
<Sonderblade> ActionParsnip: says package is not available: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/glassfishv2
<Whacka> mickster04: I don't get to see it, I think it's becase I'm using ALSA rather than PulseAudio
<deeeed> I am trying to install ubuntu 10.4 on an old pc but it freezes at the boot. stuck on a purple screen with 2 icons at the bottom: (a keyboard icon ) = (a man icon)
<mickster04> Whacka: oic, well it sounds like if you changed something, you haven't configured/installed it right? but i dont know much about sound sorry:/
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: probably because the package doesnt exist: http://pastebin.com/z4WDjZGv
<K-19> deeeed  : Please specify your hardware??
<Sonderblade> ActionParsnip: apt-cache showpkg glassfishv2 lists it
<th3Xfagtr> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: its not on the official ubuntu repo
<ActionParsnip> !find glassfish
<ubottu> Found: glassfish-activation, glassfish-appserv, glassfish-javaee, glassfish-jmac-api, glassfish-mail (and 1 others)
<mickster04> !ask | th3Xfagtr
<ubottu> th3Xfagtr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Whacka> mickster04: I installed ubuntu-desktop over an Xfce system. Xfce uses ALSA but GNOME uses PulseAudio... I think.
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: hence it not showing on the official packages site
<deeeed> K-19, amd64, the computer already had an ubuntu version installed before (8.04)
<Sonderblade> ActionParsnip: well my apt-cache find sit
<wild_bat> is there a fix or workaround for gdesklets yet?
<mickster04> Whacka: yeah, i think you're right, but i dunno how to fix it, other than installing pulseaudio
<deeeed> I cant access the installer logs to know where it stop
<mickster04> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<K-19> deeeed  : Ubuntu 10.4 can be the real issue???
<th3Xfagtr> ! how do i configure kopete to use webcam on msn?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: then you have a PPA for it. apt-cache rdepends glassfishv2    will show what it depends on
<deeeed> K-19, well I am starting to thing it might be hardware
<Whacka> mickster04: I tried reinstalling PulseAudio, it installed fine but I can't get any output. ALSA works though.
<mickster04> Whacka: type /msg ubottu sound
<Sonderblade> ActionParsnip: the list is empty
<mickster04> Whacka: yeah i can't fix that sorry
<K-19> deeeed  : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport.
<mickster04> away elsewhere sorry
<jlmjvm> cant seem to find the multiverse repository
<mickster04> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: or try replacing rdepends with depends
<ActionParsnip> jlmjvm: look in software sources unde system -> administration
<deeeed> K-19, I am running a memory test and it looks like the ram is dying. only erros...
<jlmjvm> thats where i am
<K-19> deeeed  : DDR, DDR2
<deeeed> K-19, ddr
<K-19> deeeed  : Oh! Man..
<Remowylliams> Hello everyone, I upgraded my ubuntu 9.10 and on rebooting I get add_mountroot_fail_hook: not found yes root is on a raid lvm
<jimmyz80> Hi, my mouse themes do not seem to function at all, just installed 10.4 and new mouse themes I install only seem to work when grabbing the edge of a window to resize
<deeeed> K-19, ok so I am testing each ram individually. works better now no error
<ActionParsnip> deeeed: if you have multiple sticks, power off the system, remove a stick then retest
<deeeed> ActionParsnip, yes it seems to work now.
<randomDusty> ... DDR? Isn't that the stuff they use in toasters these days?
<deeeed> old computer...
<Beyecixramd> randomDusty: Dance Dance Revolution?
<randomDusty> LOL!
<phlak_user> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deeeed> it used to be my router/web server 4years ago
<ActionParsnip> deeeed: ddr isn't too hard to come by and is cheap
<DaDa|Urka> DDR=Deutsche Demokratische Republik
<deeeed> it's go I just want to use this machine as a server of backup
<DaDa|Urka> and nothing else
<Creteil> hi all
<abal9002> i have a live cd i built with remastersys. the base is ubuntu 9.10, but i added a bunch of compilers and IDEs. right now the .iso is coming out too big ~ 1gb. i'd like to bring that down as much as possible. what are some of the *non essential* apps ubuntu has by default that consume a lot of space?
<K-19> Double Data Rate.
<Creteil> from where compiz started when lucid just installed ?
<jlmjvm> ActionParsnip:im in software sources now
<jlmjvm> but dont see multiverse
<clone4ubuntu> my system lucid lynx went blank twice
<ActionParsnip> jlmjvm: read the screen dude, its all there
<jimmyz80> Anyone else have mouse pointer theme issues running 10.4?
<jlmjvm> k
<Beyecixramd> !ask | jimmyz80
<ubottu> jimmyz80: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> Creteil: in System > Preferences > Appearances
<Pici> jimmyz80: Yes.  It is a known bug.  Let me get you a link.
<jimmyz80> Cool, thank you.
<Pici> jimmyz80: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/459647
<Remowylliams> does anyone know how to get initramfs to boot my machine?
<jimmyz80> Checking it out, ty again
<gnusar> how can i determine the install path of an application? (i seek the directory of zsnes installed via resository)
<ActionParsnip> gnusar: there isn't an install path, the files which make up the app are scattered throughout the OS
<Whacka> mickster04: Got it working, PulseAudio was being blocked from running because the ".pulse-cookie" file was set to root ownership... I have no idea why. Thanks for your help :)
<ActionParsnip> gnusar: the binary can be determined using: which zsnes
<clone4ubuntu> any idea how we can search all drives in ubuntu at once using search engine
<ActionParsnip> gnusar: but there will be libs and images all over the file system
<Dr_Willis> gnusar:   the package manager can show you other files the zsnes package installed.
<_raven_> how to change the default boot kernel?
<Dr_Willis> clone4ubuntu:  the google desktop thing has a feature like that. oruse the locate command. or the find command.
<ActionParsnip> _raven_: set it in /etc/default/grub
<gnusar> ActionParsnip: thank you.. Dr_Willis that might be a good clue, i am seeking some cfg files of the app, thanks
<clone4ubuntu> broken dependencies removal made my pulse audio gone from repo
<ActionParsnip> _raven_: you will need to run: sudo update-grub      after editting
<Dr_Willis> gnusar:  check the man pages for the app.
<clone4ubuntu> how do i restore pulse audio
<clone4ubuntu> from install cd of lucid lynx
<gnusar> Dr_Willis: perfect, found what i needed in the man page, thank you
<LjL> gnusar: dpkg -L <package> will also list all files installed by a package.
<clone4ubuntu> also it removed package ubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> clone4ubuntu: re-install it
<clone4ubuntu> reinstall what
<IdleOne> ubuntu-desktop
<clone4ubuntu> how
<chrisology> Hi, how do i create a for example *.txt file with text in it from terminal?
<IdleOne> clone4ubuntu: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<panos_> hi
<LjL> chrisology: nano filename.txt
<Dr_Willis> chrisology:  touch 'foo.txt' -> makes an empty file.
<prower> hello :> having another small issue with 10.04, this time with vlc...though it'll play the video of any file i have fine there's no audio for any of them, even though they will play properly in other players?
<clone4ubuntu> and what about pulse audio
<guyvdb_> hi, how do i determine the make and model of my network card? It has been detected by ubuntu. I just want to know what it is.
<chrisology> Dr_Willis, thankyou but in the same commandline i have to insert text into that file: something like touch foo.txt "blabla" so that when i open the file it says blabla
<LjL> guyvdb_: sudo lshw -C network
<IdleOne> clone4ubuntu: as for the CD go to Sotware Sources and add the CD under the Other Software tab
<guyvdb_> LjL thx
<Dr_Willis> chrisology:  bash basics 'redirection' is what you need to check out
<Dr_Willis> chrisology:  echo 'foo' > foo.txt
<IdleOne> clone4ubuntu: it should already be listed, just need to check the little box
<chrisology> Dr_Willis, thankyou
<Mahjongg> I get occasional flickering on my laptop screen, how can I see what is wrong? "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)"
<Mahjongg> Lucid
<Mahjongg> in the lower portion
<Mahjongg> of the screen
<martinst> I cannot boot a live-Ubuntu from an USB stick with 10.04 Desktop. Only the option "Install Ubuntu" is shown. Is anyone able to boot from USB to live-Ubuntu?
<Krishnandu> Hey guys....Low Graphics Mode error aftr I updated ubuntu yesterday. Tried all the possible solutiuons posted by forum members but no result. Now I'm geting this screen. Please help http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/671/image0015j.jpg
<phlak_user> Mahjongg: compiz tends to produce flickering; does it happen if you change the System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual Effects to None?
<Mahjongg> phlak_user, never tried, will try
<Mahjongg> phlak_user, what can I do if that is the casE?
<Dr_Willis> Krishnandu:  just exiting to the console and doing a 'sudo service gdm restart' dosent help eh?
<Krishnandu> <Dr_Willis> I didn't tried this command
<blue_anna> where are keyboard definitions kept in ubuntu lucid, so that they can be found in system->preferences->keyboards?
<Krishnandu> <Dr_Willis> Should I try this now??
<zetheroo> I have an AMD Desktop running Ubuntu and I am wondering if there is any way to increase the speed of the CPU fan?
<Remowylliams> Can anyone help me get my machine to boot again? I've got ubuntu 9.10 server . it's an HP with a CISS raid controller. it worked fine till I did the upgrade and rebooted.
<Dr_Willis> Krishnandu:  what do you have to lose? that will restart the X server. and works for my 2 machines when they have the same issue...
<fhf> i think you can doi it with your bios zeth
<K-19> Krishnandu : sudo displayconfig-gtk
<Krishnandu> <Dr_Willis> Okies....I'm running the command now. And will be back after this
<chrisology> Dr_Willis, can the terminal list the creation date of a file and if so, how?
<Krishnandu> <K-19> Okies....I'm trying both the command by you and Dr_Willis
<phlak_user> martinst: yes
<Dr_Willis> chrisology:  bash basics; (well ls basics) ls -l
<Dr_Willis> chrisology:  you may want to check out a few bash tutorials.
<seanj> hi, any idea why gnash will not play any videos at all
<martinst> phlak_user: how did you generate the usb-stick?
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  gnash is a rather poor port of flash is proberly one reason.
<chrisology> Dr_Willis, okay any good url?
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | chrisology
<ubottu> chrisology: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ironfoot495> can someone show me how to install a 6511-su keyboard on a ubuntu 9.10???
<phlak_user> martinst: System-Administration-Startup Disk Creator
<seanj> darn. i'm scared of the original flash because of all the security reports, and hoped gnash would at least play something
<clone4ubuntu> how can i restore all default packages from lucid cd
<acicula> zetheroo, depends, you can set fan speed and automatic fan speed controls in the bios, and/or use the fanspeed program to adjust the fan speed. Id recommend the bios route though, fancontrol isnt very user friendly
<ironfoot495> if you have time!
<JayBond> hello
<lh643> bonjour,
<Dr_Willis> seanj:    download/convert/play the videos perhaps..
<seanj> I'll try that Dr_Willis, thanks
<randomDusty> So does anyone have any idea's to use the HDPARM spindown functions on disks, but not use the /dev/sd* name (As my list of drives change randomly upon reboot)
<phlak_user> martinst: you could also use usb-imagewriter
<zetheroo> acicula: I don't think the BIOS fan options are doing the trick :(
<phlak_user> martinst: if you downloaded the image
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  biggest danger i see to a ubuntu system on a daily basis. is the users doing somthing silly. :) not flash
<acicula> seanj, flash on ubuntu fortunatly is less of a risk then on windows, or even mac for that matter
<martinst> phlak_user: I was doing the same but with no luck. Did you activate the save settings to extra space? maybe it wont work because of that?
<JayBond> how to fix my firefox browser? bcoz the problem is when i click the icon the interface just blinking and close back im already remove the package and reinstalled back but the prob still same.
<phlak_user> martinst: no that option is just to make it persistent across reboots
<Dr_Willis> JayBond:  remove/reinstalling a program to 'fix' things is windows thinking.
<Dr_Willis> JayBond:  try making a new user, (or new firefox profile) and see if it works then.
<clone4ubuntu> the minimize and maximize close buttons should be on right
<JayBond> Dr_Willis :: ic tq
<seanj> ok guys, thanks. that's good to know
<clone4ubuntu> but ubuntu likes it on right why
<phlak_user> JayBond: launch firefox from a terminal... you should see the errors
<Dr_Willis> clone4ubuntu:  then move them to the other side if you want.
<JayBond> phlak_user :: how to run from terminal??
<Dr_Willis> !controls | clone4ubuntu
<ubottu> clone4ubuntu: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<ironfoot495> I would like to use the new 6511-su hp keyboard but I can't seem to get it to work!
<SingAlong> I'm not able to access my net from ubuntu 10.04. been happening since i upgraded from 9.04. It was a bit spotty before and then went to to become worse.
<c0ins> is it  better installing the netbook version vs the normal version on asus 512 ram ati mobility radeon 128meg etc.
<phlak_user> JayBond: launch a terminal (Applications-Accessories-Terminal) and type firefox
<redalert> can ubuntu email be set up with exchange 2003?
<acicula> via imap yeah
<Dr_Willis> c0ins:  i doubt if it will matter much.   netvook can make do with lower end machines. but whats the other specs on your box?
<JayBond> phlak_user :: ok tq. i try it
<JayBond> phlak_user :: Attempting to load libmoonloaderxpi
<JayBond> Segmentation fault
<JayBond>  
<fhf> zetheroo it depend what you want to do exactly of you are talking about geting the fan work in a overclocking enviroment then maybeis better considering of replacing the fan with a biger or a difrent cooling system
<phlak_user> redalert: actually evolution has an exchange plugin too
<Remowylliams> anyone else having trouble boot their machine after upgrading the kernel?
<redalert> do i need to install the plugin?
<recon69_lap> did upgrade to 10.09 , noticed that flash blocker stop working!! anyone know how to get to back?
<phlak_user> JayBond: its the moonlight plugin thats causing the problem
<martinst> phlak_user: thanks, i will try with usb-imagewriter
<stonk_> hi. how can i update the netbook edition of 10.04 to a standard desktop? apt-get install gnome-desktop?
<Krishnandu> Guys "sudo service gdm restart" says "restart: unknown instance" and sudo "displayconfig-gtk" says "command not found"
<zetheroo>  fhf: first I would like to be able to monitor the fan speed ... which I can't atm
<JayBond> phlak_user :: how to solve it???
<stonk_> hi. how can i update the netbook edition of 10.04 to a standard desktop? apt-get install gnome-desktop?
<recon69_lap> never mind, think i just need to reinstall it
<acicula> JayBond, purge the libmoon and install the plugin via the website solved that for me
<aeon-ltd> stonk_: yeah i suppose
<Krishnandu> Dr_Willis: Guys "sudo service gdm restart" says "restart: unknown instance" and sudo "displayconfig-gtk" says "command not found"
<aeon-ltd> stonk_: you would have to do more than just install gnomethough
<phlak_user> acicula: i was going to ask him to remove it from the extension dir ;)
<randomDusty> I thought the netbook version had a gnome-desktop, just like baseline however? >.<
<JayBond> acicula :: ok thanks
<Krishnandu> <K-19> Guys "sudo service gdm restart" says "restart: unknown instance" and sudo "displayconfig-gtk" says "command not found"
<Dr_Willis> Krishnandu:  perhaps 'sudo service gdm start'
<zetheroo>  fhf: no overclocking here
<g8tor> Hello all. I am trying to setup a headless server w/o VNC. I  installed 10.4 server setup ssh key authentication , rebooted and removed the monitor. when I try to ssh into the headless machine I'm being asked for my password. Any ideas why?
<jlmjvm> ActionParsnip:got it,works now,thanks
<phlak_user> randomDusty: yes, you can select Gnome at the GDM screen
<Krishnandu> Dr-Willis: Okies. Lemme try it again then
<Dr_Willis> randomDusty:  netbook has a trimmed down gnome.
<Dr_Willis> randomDusty:  using the netbook launcher.
<zetheroo>  fhf: when my CPU is about 70 degrees cel I cannot hear the fan speeding up ... that is what worries me
<acicula> phlak_user, i had the same issue, its the packaged issue that segfaults, if you install the plugin when firefox asks you to it works just fine(for me)
<c0ins> dr willis: it is 1.7 pentium m processer 512 ram 60 gig hdd
<phlak_user> g8tor: depends on how you setup the keys
<fhf> zetheroo i haven"t done a reserh in the problem you are clamig to have bat i think if you serch it should at least one open souece aplication that monitor the fan speed
<phlak_user> g8tor: did you copy over your id_rsa.pub and put it inside .ssh/authorized_keys?
<g8tor> phlak_user: that is exactly what i did
<Dr_Willis> c0ins:  that is rather low end. thats a Pent I class? or pent III class? IVe ran ubuntu on a Pent3 1.6 ghz laptop. it ran ok.
<g8tor> phlak_user: is that wrong?
<phlak_user> g8tor: nope thats perfectly right
<aeon-ltd> zetheroo: the cpu temp isn't representative of the overall temp internally, your heatsink could just be doing a really good job
<c0ins> dr willis: it is old, that is why im thinking the net book is the best
<RailsTe> where do I locate the vhost file ?
<phlak_user> g8tor: just run ssh -vv user@host; it will give you some more info
<acicula> c0ins, the difference with an atom is not that big , heh. anyway the processor is fast enough but memory will slow you down
<Dr_Willis> c0ins:  i doubt if it will matter much.
<lwbannister> hi
<phlak_user> !hi | lwbannister
<ubottu> lwbannister: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zetheroo>  aeon-ltd: cpu temp is the temp of the cpu and not the heatsink ... or so I thought
<Dr_Willis> c0ins:  on that low end a box. you Might want to try xubuntu, or lubuntu
<g8tor> phlak_user: will do
<RailsTe> anybody know where to locate the vhost file ?
<chrisology> Dr_Willis, i cant find a command to list the creation date of a file =X
 * lwbannister 
<c0ins> dr willis : thankyou
<aeon-ltd> zetheroo: i know, but what i'm saying is that your heatsink might just be dispersing heat very well so the fans won't need to be on
<blue_anna> what does this mean? [09:54] [CTCP] Se ha recibido una petición CTCP-ACTION  desconocida de lwbannister al canal #ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> chrisology:  its in 'ls -l' output
<blue_anna> sorry, I can translate that
<lwbannister> lwbannister is me
<phlak_user> !es | blue_anna
<ubottu> blue_anna: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Krishnandu> Dr_Willis: "sudo service gdm start" says "gdm start/running process 1168"
<mrsun> hmm is there any way to get a window selector like windows 7 has today ? :)
<chrisology> Dr_Willis, thankyou
<zetheroo> aeon-ltd: hmmm ... 70 degrees is too hot for me ... and too hot for the CPU as well I think ... especially over longer periods of time ...
<mrsun> when you hold over the apps at the bottom of the screen it shows all windows that is in it ... even tabs in firefox
<blue_anna> lwbannister: you're a person? :) hi . you asked me to disconnect?
<aeon-ltd> mrsun: what do you mean, like a taskbar?
<lwbannister> opps
<lwbannister> I've been trying to change my alias
<Krishnandu> Dr_Willis: "sudo service gdm start" says "gdm start/running process 1168"
<aeon-ltd> zetheroo: does ubuntu suffer dramatically after long use?
<lwbannister> (first time on IRC)
<lwbannister> I appologise
<blue_anna> lwbannister: oo nevermind, I misread it :)
<seanj> lwbannister you can change it with /nick followed by the new name you want
<mrsun> aeon-ltd, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykFn0ZT64iw tose things =)
<blue_anna> it's just a who is sort of thing
<Dr_Willis> Krishnandu:  so did X startup?  check alt-ctrl-f7 perhaps.
<lwbannister> ahhhhh .... I was tring /alias
<blue_anna> I have a question -- where are keyboard definitions kept in ubuntu lucid, so that they can be found in system->preferences->keyboards?
<martinst> phlak_user: usb-imagewriter can only write .img-files, no .iso Any idea? Normally the option should only not be shown with a computer with less than 256MiB RAM.
<zetheroo> aeon-ltd: no ... but what would that indicate if it did?
<Krishnandu> Dr-Willis: No
<Krishnandu> Dr_Willis: No
<aeon-ltd> zetheroo: huge lag, especially during rendering (e.g web pages, high res images, flash use)
<lwbannister> but how did I disconnect you
<Dr_Willis> Krishnandu:  you could also just try a 'startx' command and look for errors.
<Krishnandu> Dr_Willis: See the screenshot of the problem I posted
<phlak_user> martinst: ISO's worked well for me using the USB startup disk creator
<aeon-ltd> mrsun: no jumplists are win7 only, as for thumbnails i'm not sure most panels support that
<Krishnandu> Dr_Willis: I used startx yesterday and it started initializing kde, and then nothing came, blank screen
<g8tor> phlak_user: for some reason the second to last line says "we did not send a packet, disable method" then it says "Next authentication method: password"
<fLithm> hey everyone... thunderbird segfaults when I run it... web is no help... anyone here have any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> Krishnandu: whats in your xinitrc?
<lwbannister> phew @ Blue_Anna
<Krishnandu> Dr_Willis: Also I dont have any idea how did it started initializing KDE?? I don't have KDE installed
<seminario> Hola
<zetheroo>  aeon-ltd: no ... nothing like that ... yet ... but that is why I want to keep the temp down ... its usually between 30-40 degrees ... but when rendering video it shoots up to 70 degrees and I don't notice the fan spinning up faster ..
<Krishnandu> <aeon-ltd> What??? Could you please explain?? I'm noob
<lwbannister> I was scared the irc police were gonna throw me in the hole
<g8tor> gentoo_692
<phlak_user> g8tor: that means that key based authentication is not enabled in the ssh server
<blue_anna> lwbannister: no problema :)
<aeon-ltd> Krishnandu: in your home directory there is a hidden file called xinitrc that is read everytime you execute startx
<seminario> Hi
<lwbannister> hi seminario
<seminario> Hi
<phlak_user> g8tor: you should check the sshd.conf file
<aeon-ltd> zetheroo: do the fans work?, e.g history of fans turning on after prolonged use
<Krishnandu> <aeon-ltd> Okies but how would I know what's inside it??
<lwbannister> quit
<seminario> do you spek spanish???
<lwbannister> exit
<g8tor> phlak_user:
<g8tor> phlak_user: will do
<Wavesonics> hola
<aeon-ltd> lwbannister: its forward slash quit
<phlak_user> !irc| lwbannister
<ubottu> lwbannister: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<lwbannister> ahhhh
<lwbannister> ty
<zetheroo>  aeon-ltd: well they run ... never have turned off ... if that's what you mean ...
<Krishnandu> Guys please see this.....I'm facing this problem http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/671/image0015j.jpg
<Remowylliams> anyone having problems booting after upgrade ?
<aeon-ltd> zetheroo: never have turned off, so once they start running even if you quit several applications they don't cool down?
<g8tor> phlak_user: but I'm not sure about that as the key works fine when the monitor is plugged in
<phlak_user> Krishnandu: your configurations does not have the Screens defined as per the monitor. Did you change your monitor?
<phlak_user> g8tor: thats totally illogical !!!
<Krishnandu> <phlak_user> Nothing I just updated it yesterday
<aeon-ltd> Krishnandu: do you have the correct drivers?
<g8tor> phlak_user: checking now
<zetheroo>  aeon-ltd: the fans never change speed ... basically ... and the only way I can see their speed is in the BIOS which reads them as spinning around 2500RPM
<Krishnandu> <aeon-ltd> I dont know....It was running file till I updated it yesterday
<familia> hello
<phlak_user> !hi | familia
<ubottu> familia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zetheroo>  aeon-ltd: should I disable BIOS fan control?
<Krishnandu> After the update I rebooted and get this http://img208.imageshack.us/i/image0009s.jpg/
<glubbdrubb1> fg
<Krishnandu> Then I tried all these http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487915
<Krishnandu> Still no result
<aeon-ltd> zetheroo: you don't need to worry about controlling fan speeds if nothing overheats, performance degrades or any problems arise. it will run fine
<Krishnandu> And now I'm getting http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/671/image0015j.jpg
<Krishnandu> this screen
<zetheroo> aeon-ltd: found this   http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3046745&postcount=17
<Krishnandu> What to do now guys??
<clone4ubuntu> lhi krishnandu
<Krishnandu> <clone4ubuntu> Hi
<g8tor> phlak_user: sshd_config has PubkeyAuthentication yes
<Krishnandu> What to do now guys
<Krishnandu> ??
<phlak_user> g8tor: what is the permissions on authorized_keys?
<clone4ubuntu> i think u need 2 goto first option removing broken dependencies using dpckg
<Krishnandu> GUYS PLEASE HELP
<Dr_Willis> Krishnandu:  try moving your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BACKUP and reboot and se eif it helps.
<clone4ubuntu> in restore
<g8tor> phlak_user: -rw-r--r--
<Krishnandu> <Dr_Willis> LOL....I tried doing that doo......but it says it doesn't find /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> Krishnandu:  check to se eif its there.. and CASE IS IMPRONTANT
<Dr_Willis> Krishnandu:  its X11 not x11
<Remowylliams> is there a way to change root from initramfs please?
<clone4ubuntu> which os version Krishnandu
<morris1> apache usually takes /var/www for its htdocs. i want to have /home/morris/www as htdocs but, naturally, apache does not own the files in there nor has it permission to read or create any files. apache is run was user www-data in group www-data. how would i make my ~/www dir available to apache?
<Krishnandu> Dr_Willis: Ohh
<Krishnandu> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<phlak_user> g8tor: aha; it should not be readable by anyone excepts owner. it should be 400 (chmod 400 authorized_keys)
<Dr_Willis> Krishnandu:  yep.. linux Basics...
<Krishnandu> <clone4ubuntu> Lucid Lynx
<g8tor> phlak_user:  thanks will try that
<Sir_Konrad> This is Paris baby! My town!
<Remowylliams> it seems the lvm is not workings right and creating a mapping for my drive
<Krishnandu> Please look into this.....I've already tried all these commands http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487915
<Sir_Konrad> Hey...
<morris1> i could run apache as myself, but that is bad because it would own all my files.
<g8tor> phlak_user: AWESOME! thanks for your help and patience
<KrisWillis> Krishnandu / Dr_Willis : Keep quiet, you're making my highlighter go mental :P (Joking!)
<Dr_Willis> Krishnandu:  theproblem with just trying commands  is that that can sometimes break things worse.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<bartek> Hi there. I have a user "admin" and another user "ville" - Currently, I have a bunch of files with group ownership under "admin" .. but I want to allow "ville" to be able to modify these files as well. How can I give both users permissions on these files?
<phlak_user> g8tor: yw let us know if it works
<Krishnandu> Dr_Willis: The suggestion posted by forum members after I posted the solution
<Krishnandu> Dr-Willis: Gradually I'm loosing my patience now....As it's broken from yesterday
<g8tor> phlak_user: worked like a charm rebooting to dbl check
<clone4ubuntu> krishnandu i think lucid have more bugs than karmic
<samsonenzoCN> chmod 666 filename
<gnugr> Krishnandu: type this on terminal you may see something: tail /var/log/messages
<K-19> Yep!!!!
<Krishnandu> <clone4ubuntu> LOL......Tats not a solution :(
<samsonenzoCN> use this , every one can read the file
<clone4ubuntu> but it has got much more on internet support
<Krishnandu> <gnugr> Okies
<clone4ubuntu> apps etc
<samsonenzoCN> bartek: sudo chmod 666 filename
<Remowylliams> I need to find out how to change the root from initramfs so I can boot my machine please
<seanj> why are there no options for blocking cookies in ubuntu's firefox
<bartek> samsonenzoCN: That doesn't seem right, do I really need to chmod all the files in that directory?
<phlak_user> Remowylliams: what exactly is the requirement? do you need to reconfigure grub?
<Tux414> I need help with getting my microphone to work
<zetheroo> aeon-ltd: I fixed it ... now I have a heaps of sensors ... including the fans :)
<Tux414> on an acer aspire one netbook
<samsonenzoCN> bartek : you can just chmod only one file
<marshall> Hi
<hsquared> hi all, I run my ATI Radeon 9500 Pro with two 1920 x 1200 displays on a kubuntu 10.04
<K-19> Seanj : Add-ons Cookie Safe.
<bartek> samsonenzoCN: I know, but I want the user to be able to modify any files.
<bartek> Within that folder space
<hsquared> problem: I can't tell it to display a 3840 pixel wide desktop
<livingdaylight> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<phlak_user> bartek: change the permissions on the folder
<martinst> phlak_user: i did the same as two times before, now it works! The only difference i made is that now i did not mount the usb-stick directly after creating the live-usb. but that shouldnt do anything.
<phlak_user> martinst: weird!
<seanj> thanks K-19
<samsonenzoCN> bartek : you should give the rights to 'ville'
<K-19> Seanj : :)
<Tux414> The specs are:
<AidenGarrett> Hello... I installed ubuntu on my alienware m17x and now Windows 7 will not boot.. from grub if you select 7 and try to boot it shows a black screen with "_" and never does anything.. I was wondering if anyone had any idea why or how to fix it?
<SidVicious> Hello everyone, I can't successfuly lock my touchpad on Ubuntu 10.4, I tried gsynaptics, touchfreeze but it works just for a while, after some seconds it starts working again. Anyone got the same problem?
<samsonenzoCN> bartek : and that is what i don't know how to deal with
<bartek> samsonenzoCN: But then will admin be able to edit it?
<KurtKraut> Is it possible to hear a feedback/loopback through speakers of a microphone plugged to a Ubuntu 10.04 desktop? I'm trying to do this and it seems impossible.
<K-19> disconnect
<marius> where can I get some php-wsdl help?
<phlak_user> SidVicious: i am not able to lock my touchpad or even use any of my Fn keys other than brightness!
<samsonenzoCN> bartek, : sure
<livingdaylight> OMG! skype is still version 2 from 08.10 ?
<bartek> samsonenzoCN: How, when the permissions are now for ville?
<SidVicious> AidenGarrett, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<livingdaylight> skype = sux ?
<AidenGarrett> Thank you Sid.. that sounds backwards of what I need but I will read it.
<notmorewindows> hi i need to know like install with the console this file :/home/notmorewindows/Descargas/clamav-0.96.1.tar.gz
<SidVicious> AidenGarrett, yeah hehe, take a look at this too http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<AidenGarrett> Okay brb I am going to try that. Thank you.
<gnugr> AidenGarrett: before you restart your PC to get into windows try a : sudo update-grub
<AidenGarrett> Okay.
<AidenGarrett> And I CAN NOT use 10.04 or ubuntu dies too.. its sad... =[
<GABBAR> igs.ca
<phlak_user> notmorewindows: if you are looking to install clamav, its available in the repositories; just type sudo apt-get install clamav
<notmorewindows>  i need to know like install with the console this file :/home/notmorewindows/Descargas/clamav-0.96.1.tar.gz
<GABBAR> hi, i have a strange problem
<lasse> I need some help, characters are overlapping eachother in the terminal window. What can be causing this?
<Tux414> Multimedia: description: audio device, Product: N10/ICH 7 family high definition audio controller, vendor: Intel Corp physical ID.lb, bus info: PCI@0000:00:lb:0, verison:02, width: 64 bits, Clock: 33 MHZ, capabilities: bus master cap_list, Configuration: Driver=HDA Intel Latening=0, and Resources: irg:16memory;5834000-58343fff
<LjL> notmorewindows: why would you install clamav from a .tar.gz? it's in the Ubuntu repositories.
<LjL> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg-2ubuntu1.2 (lucid), package size 308 kB, installed size 568 kB
<Krishnandu> No Result as usual....!! :(
<samsonenzoCN> notmorewindows : go to the direction /home/notmorewindows/Descargas/
<kami> hello
<GABBAR> when my box boots teh splash screen kinda goes insanse and shows up like 80's atari game type graphics, when i boot into recovery mode and start gdm manually it works fine, any ideas ?
<kami> I have a problem with iscsitarget on lucid. Where is the best place to ask for help?
<g8tor> phlak_user: I spoke to soon as soon as rebooted the same issue showed it's ugly face
<samsonenzoCN> notmorewindows, and use 'tar zxvf clamav-0.96.1.tar.gz'
<SidVicious> Hello everyone, I can't successfuly lock my touchpad on Ubuntu 10.4, I tried gsynaptics, touchfreeze but it works just for a while, after some seconds touchpad is unlocked again. Anyone got the same problem?
<dlp211> @GABBAR I have the same problem on my virtualmachines...file a bug and I wouldn't worry bout it...sounds like an X problem
<phlak_user> g8tor: what does a reboot have to do with it? are the permissions still the same on authorized_keys?
<notmorewindows> phlak is there a new update from clamtk and  arent in the repositories , i have unloaded the last file clamv 0.96.1
<GABBAR> dlp211, im not worried about it, its just annoying i have to do it everytime :)
<samsonenzoCN> find out if there is some README
<samsonenzoCN> just do as it says
<dlp211> i hear you....hahaha
<GABBAR> dlp211,  i believe there was an gnome update a while back, how can i check and undo it ?
<giver89> Alguien sabe como deshabilitar la conectividad con la interficie local con iptables? gracias.
<g8tor> phlak_user: I don't think it has anything to do with a reboot (just habbit for me). the permissions on authorized_keys are -r--------
<LjL> !es | giver89
<ubottu> giver89: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sensiva> Hello I have upgraded from Karmic to Lucid and the new themes aren't working properly, and when I try to customize them from gnome-preferences X crashes. Any ideas how to fix that?
<autoclesis> is there a home or garden design app for ubuntu
<dlp211> ive never roled back an update before...i would prolly advise against it
<dlp211> let me see if i can get the answer
<GABBAR> k
<Zolomon> What's the default monospace font that's used in ubuntu for the terminal?
<nordom> what pdf reader can i use to change the background and font color?
<igor_> ajuda
<nordom> evince doesn't seem to have those options
<phlak_user> g8tor: just explain to me how you are connecting to the ssh server
<tarzeau_> nordom: you're not seriously asking this, are you?
<Sir_Konrad> what is the Ubuntu app I use to create an IRC bot?
<Klick> hi
<phlak_user> nordom: why would you need to change it?
<nordom> i am i have ubuntu for a day so i am learning
<tarzeau_> nordom: you could use a gamma correction program that allows to control r,g,b individually
<LjL> Sir_Konrad: your favorite programming language's interpreter/compiler...?
<Klick> im looking for rdp client that would allow dual screen support
<Sir_Konrad> LjL: I thought there was an easy way to do it.
<albethiko> hola alguien que hable español
<tarzeau_> Klick: rdesktop is the only great rdp software i know of
<notmorewindows> sansonenzocn , i need the exact parameters in the console to instal  clamav-0.96.1.tar.gz
<LjL> !es | albethiko
<albethiko> necesito ayuda con mi targeta de sonido
<g8tor> phlak_user: I'm simply typing ssh hostname since I have my public key on the remote server
<ubottu> albethiko: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Klick> any ideas?
<tarzeau_> Klick: you mean like http://quadhead.istheshit.net ?
<LjL> Sir_Konrad: sure, you can use an already created bot. there's a lot of them, type "apt-cache search irc bot"
<mgolisch> Sir_Konrad: i like supibot
<phlak_user> g8tor: you are logged in as the same user that you created on the server?
<Sir_Konrad> ok LjL and mgolisch. Thanks!
<tweepcat> is it possible to boot ubuntu from a dvd, because i dont have a cd large enough?
<phlak_user> tweepcat: yes
<tweepcat> awesome, do i just burn it on?
<mgolisch> tweepcat: yeah should work, just burn the image to a dvd
<tweepcat> thanks
<dlp211> no luck GABBAR
<JuJuBee> If I do : scp -r /path/to/local/wiki webuser@web.server:/var/www/wiki will that suffice for copying new install of mediawiki to server? of course backup first
<g8tor> phlak_user: I have the same user name on two machines. I'm typing the ssh command from my desktop to connect to a remote server
<GABBAR> dlp211, yeah i know i tried lookin around too
<GABBAR> but thanks anyway for trying
<dlp211> the update most likely had security patches so like i said i wouldn't worry bout it
<dlp211> just dont let peeps see you booting up
<phlak_user> g8tor: theres no reason it shouldnt work! can you tail the server side logs to see what happens when you try logging in?
<peterson> histo so you know: it didn't work. I'm installing win under virtualbox
<peterson> histo but thanks a lot anyway! =D
<c13>  want to use a transparent squid over pppoe. The problem is that pppoe can not be regonized as gateway. How can i configure iptables and squid to get all traffics throw pppoe?
<g8tor> phlak_user: let me see
<GABBAR> dlp211, haha yeah
<Mouzz> JuJuBee, You might want to check file permissions and owner. I don't know if a simple "copy over existing install" is a good way to upgrade mediawiki.
<Hoppi> heya, is anyone free to give me a hand getting a 3g device working through USB?
<Hoppi> I think I'm quite close, I just can't work out some little niggles
<uLinux> hello
<Wavesonics> anyone here a Makefile expert?
<phlak_user> Hoppi: most devices normally work out of the box these days in Ubuntu
<Hoppi> phlak_user, I can't get it to come up in network manager though
<abuayyoub> praise the lord! i finally got in :) Please, someone help me. I had lucid installed with wubi on windows 7 I found I had no use for windows any longer so I had planed to remove it completely. I followed the steps provided by wubi about partitioning etc. Anyhow, I booted into windows partitioned the disk and when i restarted windows/wubi would no longer load. Windows stalls at loading files. Anyhow, im on the live disk. I have a backup of the
<abuayyoub>  wubi files but dont know if i would be able to install them... LVPM says I have to boot into wubi before I can use it so im lost
<phlak_user> c13: there are a lot of iptables how-tos which have this
<uLinux> If I change Real Name it won't change User right?
<Cptnodegard> hmm isnt ubuntu netbook remix supposed to support the poulsbo chipset? i get the wrong resolution and no option to set it correctly when running 10.04 UNE from a  USB drive on an EEE 1101HA
<phlak_user> Hoppi: you need to figure out if it is a supported device
<donpdonp> apt-get keeps warning me of not-authenticated packages, but they're coming from ubuntu.com. how do i add the right key?
<Hoppi> phlak_user, well many people have had success, I'm reading a thread about it now, it's just their fixes aren't currently working for me
<LjL> !gpgerr > donpdonp    (donpdonp, see the private message from ubottu)
<v0lksman> anyone know how to fix this:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/g5yLuJik  I'm using the Hardware Drivers GUI to manage the driver.
<notmorewindows> the new clamav is  0.96.1 and isnt in the repositories ubuntu i need  to install the file clamav-0.96.1.tar.gz, but i need the parameters console
<uLinux> In Ubuntu if I change Real Name does it change User Name?
<Aquina> no
<Kurlon> Got an odd question, multihomed box running amanda, can reach most systems in one network, most are 8.04 LTS but the one 10.4 LTS install refuses to connect cleanly?
<LjL> notmorewindows: the one in the repositories is 0.96+patches, do you *really* need that minor version bump?
<Kurlon> http://pastebin.com/kQNv9rb9
<uLinux> Aquina ok so User Name can't be changed?
<uLinux> only real name
<Aquina> In some way... yes.
<nico_> hi?
<abuayyoub> short version... is it possible to install to it's own partition a backup of a Wubi install??
<uLinux> tks for the info
<Aquina> np
<phillyj> I'm trying to run an example file for LAMMPS program and as said in Ubuntu forums I used ./lmp_ubuntu < in.crack but I get an error
<nico_> How are all the peaple?
<uLinux> Aquina if I change Real Name it doesnt affect anything else? Is it safe?
<uLinux> just dont want problems
<uLinux> :P
<nico_> x)
<nico_> ok
<Aquina> Yes it's safe. Honestly you can also change the username (unix account name) but with side effects!
<nico_> i begin whit ubuntu
<__taco> I had removed ppp and I don't know how to install it agian
<Mrokii> hello. Is it possible to remap a keyboard-key that doesn't send a scancode to the computer?
<Aquina> Thus I recommend you to keep the name or create a new account and copy everything from the home directory to the new one.
<maco> uLinux: you just have to make sure the change is made in /etc/passwd, /etc/group, and /etc/shadow
<Aquina> What's your question, nico_?
<__taco> use what software to connect ADSL?
<nico_> nothing i just want to discover all the ubuntu's world
<g8tor> phlak_user: the auth.log says " Error attempting to add filename encryption key to user session keyring; rc = [1] " then it accepts my password
<uLinux> maco I'm using System > Administration > Users and Groups
<Aquina> maco there are sideeffects however. Think about vyrious configuration files in ~/ or installed software and filesystem permissions (e.g. /usr/local/)
<maco> Aquina: no, file permissions go by UID not by username
<__taco> I couldn't connect my ADSL any more
<Aquina> uLinux I recommend you to create a new user with your desired name and *not* change the existing one.
<__taco> any help?
<donpdonp> LjL: thanks, i followed those directions, but still get a signing error. output is here: http://pastie.org/969462
<Aquina> maco a new username (Unix user) gets new IDS 1000+x
<nico_> i think i will come back when i ll have a better english
<ccmonster> .
<Aquina> so the ids WILL differ
<notmorewindows> Ljl,  i want the last version for clamav because the clamtk say me that my  motor antivirus isnt update
<Aquina> okidokia, nico_
<maco> Aquina: which is why what you're saying results in more file permission problems
<Aquina> :-)
<nico_> bye everybody :)
<nico_> see you ;)
<Dr4g> How to make a VPN connection from ubuntu? specific tool ?
<maco> Aquina: if you keep your UID and just change the name attached to it, you dont have to go around and chown everything
<Aquina> I wrote that, maco (16:41 CEST)
<nagendra> is ubuntu karmic more stable than lucid??
<augustRush> Hey there
<Galerien> Dr4g: network manager i guess
<Aquina> hy augustRush! nice name!
<LjL> donpdonp: uhm... are you sure those come from archive.ubuntu.com? maybe you have medibuntu or something enabled...?
<augustRush> Hi Aquina
<maco> Aquina: so they why are you saying that making a new username will make *fewer* complications?
<v0lksman> am I better off managing my nVidia drivers by myself?
<pmashchak> hello evorybody
<ghvg> quit
<__taco> how to fix this bug ?? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-bugs/2009-May/074453.html
<pmashchak> wazap
<Aquina> nagendra, why are you askin that?
<maco> s/they/then/
<LjL> donpdonp: wait, there's an apt get update in there, i guess that can't be from medibuntu-like repos. nevermind.
<__taco> or any solution ?
<uLinux> ok tks Aquina and maco. better not to change the name
<nagendra> should i update to lucid from karmic???
<uLinux> yes
<Galerien> Dr4g: System => network connection ==> vpn
<donpdonp> LjL: yeah, im doing the upgrade anyways and they packages are coming from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<maco> nagendra: if you like the new features added, then sure
<Aquina> maco I say that because the user has to migrate manually and then can make appropriate changes in configuration and permissions. Maybe I expected to much though. :-)
<oliveraarango> Hi room
<augustRush> Hey Buddy.. I am thinking of making Ubuntu Server...What are the steps to follow
<maco> Aquina: yeah see the extra manual changes sounds like "more work"
<oliveraarango> just novice with this new ubuntu server
<nagendra> plz get me the link of new features in lucid
<donpdonp> LjL: mayebe the apt upgrade will fix the problem :)
<oliveraarango> need help from expert here
<augustRush> hey
<LjL> donpdonp: maybe. anyway i dunno, only thing i can come up with is, try a sudo apt-get update if you haven't already
<Aquina> nagendra, In my opinion (bu I'm more developing on Xubuntu) it's sfe to do that. In case your 9.10 runs stable I'd wait until 10.04.1 though which arrives soon.
<augustRush> I gotta do this
<donpdonp> LjL: ok th
<oliveraarango> anyone can tell me how to make my usb works
<donpdonp> thx
<abuayyoub> Hi, can someone please help. I need to figure out how to install a backup of a wubi install
<nagendra> ok thanx
<oliveraarango> hi peeps //
<Aquina> maco, indeed it is more work but you break less than by *just* changing the user and *then* breaking parts of the system (causing lock-outs, etc.)
<oliveraarango> anyone can help me ... appreciate any reply
<phillyj> can someone tell me what is meant by the .../.../ in the command "../../lmp_ubuntu < in.crack"?
<nagendra> plz help me to install usb modem cm 200 in ubuntu
<maco> Aquina: as long as those 3 files are in agreement, nothing should break
<nagendra> karmic
<Aquina> oliveraraarango, havy you checked ubuntuusers?
<oliveraarango> hmmm... everyone is busy
<JuJuBee> Mouzz: according to #mediawiki that is the way to do it...
<Mouzz> oliveraarango, Just ask your question
<qinfeng> 这里可以聊天？
<abuayyoub> I installed lucid with wubi and when I tried to migrate it broke windows now I cant boot into ubuntu or windows to use lvpm
<oliveraarango> hi aquina ... is it a chatroom?
<maco> !cn | qinfeng
<ubottu> qinfeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Soyo> !ask | oilveraarango
<ubottu> oilveraarango: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<notmorewindows>  i need the exact parameters in the console to instal  clamav-0.96.1.tar.gz
<Aquina> maco, that's only right for fs permissions in case the UID stays 1000 *and* when configurations paths in ~/* are updated or use $HOME (which some don't).
<JuJuBee> Mouzz: I was asking more for syntax and trailing / were correct
<oliveraarango> thanks...
<Aquina> oliveraraarango, no google it.
<qinfeng> #ubuntu-cn
<supercal> your usb should work by default. if you type the modinfo command in terminal, that might give you some inight on why your usb is not working
<Mouzz> JuJuBee, I would recommend scp-ing the files to the server first, then copy the to their destination locally.
<oliveraarango> how to activate usb port
<Aquina> oliveraraarango, or use ixquick or fastbot! :-)))
<tertl3> I am finally starting to understand qjackcyl
<JuJuBee> Mouzz: why is that?
<oliveraarango> @supercal... thanks ... will try then
<phillyj> can someone tell me what is meant by the .../.../ in a command?
<maco> Aquina: configuration paths in ~/ ?? they should all be using $HOME and besides that, the directory in /home/ does not need to match the username
<tertl3> philllyj, its a directory
<oliveraarango> @aquina ... will try that too...
<edoniri> ei
<Aquina> phillyj, do you mean ../../ with two dots in between?
<Aquina> :-)
<maco> phillyj: . = current dir, .. = one dir up
<phillyj> Aquina: yes
<edoniri> hallo
<maco> phillyj: so ../../ = 2 dirs up
<edoniri> gg?
<blue_anna> is there a modern rewrite of xkeycaps? that thing looks like it was writetn shortly after the invention of the mouse
<phillyj> maco: so i just type ../../?
<Mouzz> JuJuBee, It might not matter but you might have a better overview of the permisions and owner set. It would only matter if it's a live site. Otherwise you could correct perms and owner if something doesn't work
<JuJuBee> Mouzz: if I leave off the trailing / in source, it means copy that dir?
<maco> phillyj: well that refers to 2 dirs up. what do you want to *do* with it though?
<maco> phillyj: if you want to change directory to it, type "cd ../../"
<abuayyoub> Hi can anyone help me? > I installed lucid with wubi and when I tried to migrate it broke windows now I cant boot into ubuntu or windows to use lvpm
<maco> phillyj: if you want to open all jpg images two dirs up, "eog ../../*.jpg"
<Mouzz> JuJuBee, yes
<phillyj> maco:  i need to run a file such that "../../lmp_ubuntu < in.crack" where lmp_ubuntu runs the program and in.crack is the file
<oliveraarango> guys ... which terminals is good to chk for usb port status?
<maco> phillyj: and lmp_ubuntu is in your current dir and lmp_ubuntu is 2 back? yep thatll work fine
<abal9002> how to change the desktop background in a live cd generated by remastersys?
<Mouzz> oliveraarango, type lsusb
<Aquina> phillyj, do you mean it means to tracerse UPWARDS in the directory structure two directories in direction of / (root)
<JuJuBee> Mouzz: thanks.  scp'd to server, now to move to live tree should I just mv the folder?  file perms are set correctly
<linuxmonster> good morning everyone
<Remowylliams> hi linuxmonster
<Remowylliams> not a teriribly good day
<oliveraarango> @mouzz ... type where?
<Soyo> good morning
<nicofs> hi there... i have a little problem installing ubuntu on my PC: the installation programm can't find the partition i want it to be installed on...
<Aquina> phillyj, from the local position I'd rather use ./../../ which is (more) exact. ./ mens "current directory"
<linuxmonster> Remowylliams,  Well I just woke up, so its good so far, but I am sure something will happen to change that lol
<Aquina> abuayyoub, multiboot is bad. :-)
<linuxmonster> nicofs,  external drive or is it a funky RAID setup someone last night was having a issue because of those reasons
<nicofs> no raid, no external hdd. internal 3,5" SATA
<Aquina> oliveraarango, "xfce4-terminal" is a good terminal. When using ubuntu I'd stick with the gnome-terminal however. xterm is a more generic one.
<abuayyoub> Aquina, hi lol I should have known I would not want to use windows 7 any longer but ya know. Anyhow. now I have a root.disk file and a swap.disk file is there a way to restore these?
<phillyj> Aquina: still can get it to work; i'm in the src folder where the lmp_ubuntu is located but the in.crack is in another folder 1up src folder
<phillyj> cant*
<Mouzz> oliveraarango, in a terminal. If you are in gnome (with windows etc) try Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<nicofs> my guess is, that it's related to the primary/logic partition issue... but sadly, im no expert...
<Aquina> abal9002, when remastering chose the create fs-option, then put the image where appropriate (somewhere in /usr/share/) and later start remastersys again to choose the create iso option.
<Aquina> abuayyoub, I think you'd rater check /boot/ in your linux installation and the file menu.lst
<Gust> hi
<Aquina> nicofs, what's your exact problem?
<madjoe> is there any good stand-alone (optional: internet) Texas Hold'em poker for Karmic?
<abuayyoub> Aquina, i dont have a linux install. All I have is a broken windows 7 install and a root.disk and swap.disk file made by wubi.
<cl516518> 有人么？
<Gust> i need help to install HP Scanjet 5100c in xubuntu 10.04.
<Aquina> madjoe never heard about that one.
<mguy> madjoe: PokerTH
<Aquina> cl516518, please change your charset to UTF-8
<madjoe> mguy: can I play in an offline mode?
<mguy> yes you can play against computer opponents. It's very fun
<Soyo> If the windows 7 install is broken you may as well just format the whole drive and just run linux unless you have some important files on there
<madjoe> mguy: thanks man!
<nicofs> aquina: the installation menu (expert mode) does not list my partitions... i can't install to the partition i prepared in windows (7), because it's not there...
<Aquina> abuayyoub, reinstallation of Ubuntu 9.10 or 10.04 is what I reccomend you. It's easier to recreate GRUB.
<Aquina> Soyo's statement is also a good one! :-)
<linuxmonster> nicofs,  on my dual boot machine i never prepared a partion a head of time. I just went through the install and let the installer resize the drive for what it figured it would need. I adjusted it to say it could use 250gbs
<Soyo> ;)
<linuxmonster> nicofs,  only thing with windows and linux together is to make sure you ont shrink the win 7 partition too much as that would cripple its page/swap file space and hamper your windows performance
<Aquina> nicofs, in case you wanna get rid of GNU/Linux inerst your Windoze CD and boot to the recovery console. Log in then and finally execute fixbmr and fixboot.
<Damascene> hi, how do I convert ogv to something works on youtube
<antivirtel> hello all, I have now an Acer TravelMate 240 laptop, with wifi(IEEE 802.11b more info at: http://tinyurl.com/37cqxyn ), and I now booted a lucid live CD, I want to try if wifi works, how  can I scan for hotspotss???
<nicofs> linuxmonster: i always set aside a partition (or an unpartitioned area) for linux when installing windows. but this time, the ubuntu installer could find neither...
<Aquina> Soyo, I think however nicofs is a bit exhausted when it comes to Ubuntu installations. ;-)
<mcl0vin> i have an 80GB HHD that i would like to point some of my currect dir to it...how can i do that
<Gust> i need help to install HP Scanjet 5100c in xubuntu 10.04.
<vboxxer> Hi, how do I change the default user to login to?
<Aquina> Damascene, I think "mp4" and the proprietary flv wrks on YouTube/YouPorn.
<nicofs> and i don't trust the installer to rezise correctly, if the partitions are not represented correctly in the first place...
<vboxxer> I have two users, one which I set up while installing, and one afterwards. I want to use the second to auto-login, but it always logs me in as the first user
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Aquina
<ubottu> Aquina: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<antivirtel> vboxxer System>...>Login screen
<Damascene> Aquina, that was nice of you mentioning youburn
<Aquina> mcl0vin, you have to mount the drive first and then create an entry in /etc/fstab
<maruen> Hello all
<Soyo> Aquina, but once its on there it is SO much better. I am eagerly waiting my flash drive to come in the mail so I can wipe Win7 off my brand new FerrariOne netbook. I have seen light I no longer have the patience for MS
<Aquina> IdleOne, girls are sometimes bad too...! :-)
<IdleOne> Aquina: that is fine. keep it out of here please
<antivirtel> I have now an Acer TravelMate 240 laptop, with wifi(IEEE 802.11b more info at: http://tinyurl.com/37cqxyn ), and I now booted a lucid live CD, I want to try if wifi works, how  can I scan for hotspots???
<maruen> can anyone help me do identify why crontab isn't executing the jobs that I configure?
<vboxxer> Thanks
<antivirtel> vboxxer np
<jrib> maruen: provide relevant details
<Aquina> Pffff.... these websites share the same base and use similar technology.
<linuxmonster> AntiSpamMeta,  you should see a little icon uptop looks like a radar scope. you should be able to click that and it will show any networks its shows in your area
<espenk> Greetings! I am wondering if some kind sould got the time to assist me in this little problem of mine: All of a sudden alsa seem to be unable to access the audio hardware. The "hardware" tab in audio options are empty...
<espenk> It worked a few minutes ago, mind you
<linuxmonster> assuming your wireless chip is supported out of the box
<maruen> jrib, lajes@XXXCNN2935:~/backup$ crontab -l
<maruen> 06 12 * * *  /home/lajes/bin/mysql_backup.sh
<maruen> 06 12 * * *  echo "TESTE CRONTAB"
<maruen> that is the configuration of my crontab
<wng-> Can someone reccomend me a good PCI sound card that works out of the box with 10.04?
<IdleOne> !hardware | wng-
<ubottu> wng-: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jrib> maruen: try to provide all the details at once in a single line together with your question (use paste.ubuntu.com when you need to)
<donpdonp> LjL: just to follow up, once i added a repository key for the virtualbox.org repo, the updates installed without complaint even though no updates were from virtualbox
<madjoe> mguy: awesome! :)
<maruen> jrib, ok
<LjL> donpdonp: how weird
<Kurlon> Ok, so it looks like I'm seeing a much more sinister issue at the kernel/IP Stack layer now that I'm digging deeper.  If a packet comes in with a src of lan A, dst of lan A, no problems, the machine will accept it and reply/etc.  If a packet comes in with a src of lan A, dst of lan B, and it arrives on the lan B int (aka we're following all the rules) the packet is ignored, not good.
<maruen> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/436802/
<UbuntuLily> Is there a way to block WINE from creating associations?  I needed to install Windows Media Player but everytime I run it, it changes all my file associations in Ubuntu
<dlp211> what do u need WMP for?
<handjob> Hi all. What is the command to that summons the gui tool that can change sound server f.e. from pulshe to alsa?
<UbuntuLily> It was a prereq for another app I use
<maruen> jrib, any idea?
<IdleOne> UbuntuLily: that is Windows nedia player doing that now wine
<dlp211> ah...
<wng-> IdleOne: thanks for that completely useless page, it lists no soundcards that have been tested since ubuntu 8.
<IdleOne> media*
<uLinux> What is the function of Terminal bell?
<wng-> handjob: gsteamer-properties possibly
<IdleOne> wng-: you are welcome. I could go off and do homework for you but I am not inclined to and WE are not your personal wikipedia
<acu> I have xfce intreprid and try to install mjpg_streamer where can I find it ?
<acu> how can I installe it
<handjob> wng-: excacly. Thank You.
<wng-> IdleOne: I asked for someone to reccomend me a soundcard and you sent me a 3 year old link. try being helpful
<LjL> wng-: well, i guess that means once you've found a soundcard that works well, you'll help update the list!
<LjL> wng-: try retuning your attitude
<Soyo> wng- maybe you should write your own driver
<UbuntuLily> Yes but WINE handles the translation of Windows Runtime Code --> Linux Runtime Code.  Logically there would be a way to block this routine.  Clearly its a "Feature" of Wine because otherwise it would just be written to the Wine/Windows Registry and not make changes to Gnome
<IdleOne> wng-: like I said we are not your wikipedia/google now if you had an issue with a specific sound card we could try to help
<uLinux> What is the function of Terminal Bell option?
<jrib> maruen: what isn't working exactly and how do you know...?
<maruen> jrib, I'm executing a script that generates a file
<wng-> IdleOne: well ok then, I have a Creative SB X-fi Xtreme Audio and a SB Audigy SE 2 and neither of them are getting any audio in Ubuntu. They are both detected and all mixer levels are unmuted
<maruen> jrib,  and when I configure crontab I can see any file outputed
<maruen> jrib, if the job is executingg
<jrib> maruen: what script? mysql_backup.sh?
<maruen> jrib, yes
<wng-> IdleOne: I've already tried to upgrade alsa, as well as remove pulseaudio, neither worked. I've since restored the machine to default state
<unknown_had> what is root password for ubuntu live cd?
<fhf> ;)
<jrib> maruen: how did you test?
<jrib> !root | unknown_had
<ubottu> unknown_had: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<maruen> jrib, when I execute it manually it generates the dump correctly
<erUSUL> unknown_had: none; just like everyother ubuntu
<jrib> maruen: how did you execute it manually exactly?
<nicofs> i just started the installation again to have a closer look. My hdd has 6 partitions (2 small ones that come with windows 7, Drive C (win), D (programmes), E (data) - all NTFS - and another 25GB-partition (FAT32) set aside for Linux). What the installation programme displays: the 2 small win-partitions (sda1/sda2), Drive C (sda3) and then all the rest in one piece (sda4), all NTFS. what should i do?
<erUSUL> unknown_had: you can use sudo with emptu password in the livecd
<Soyo> http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<wng-> IdleOne: Sound worked perfectly OK with both cards in 9.10
<wng-> Soyo: that driver is so horribly broken...
<maruen> lajes@XXXCNN2935:~/bin$ ./mysql_backup.sh
<maruen> “Backup do Banco lajesdb completo”
<maruen> jrib, that messages says backup is complete
<maruen> jrib, and the dump is generated
<jrib> maruen: pastebin your script.  Did you just wait for 12:06pm to see if it worked or not?
<LjL> maruen: but you're executing it from ./, while the script is executing it as an absolute path. might that not be the problem?
<Vigo> wng-: Laptop/Desktop or Server and what version?
<maruen> LjL, in the crontab configuration I put the complete path
<wng-> Vigo: Desktop 10.04
<maruen> LjL, to the script
<oliveraarango> not easy in this ubuntu envt
<wng-> Vigo: it worked in Desktop 9.10
<Vigo> wng=: I am searching the Hardware Databases now.
<raven> how to access the encrypted home by shell?
<LjL> maruen: yes, that's what i said - but in the example you just gave, you didn't.
<williamchan_> any quick way to rename sequence of files? ie .. IMG_200.JPG - IMG_300.JPG to IMG_001.JPG - IMG_101.JPG
<Vigo> wng-: I am searching the Hardware Database now
<wng-> Vigo: thanks
<maruen> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/436804/
<maruen> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/436804/
<maruen> LjL, lajes@XXXCNN2935:~/bin$ /home/lajes/bin/mysql_backup.sh
<maruen> “Backup do Banco lajesdb completo”
<raven> how to access the encrypted home by shell?
<Vigo> wng-: Sound Output?
<wng-> Vigo: as well as Input, I need my mic to work for my job
<Peanut> Hi - I've got two karmic amd64 servers. One of them has libg2c0 installed - on the other, "apt-get install libg2c0" fails with 'Couldn't find package". sources.list on both machines is the same. Any suggestions what's up with that?
<raven> how to access the encrypted home by shell?
<Ek|mu5> hello all
<Vigo> wng-: This is the start:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound <: and IdleOne is a great asset to the community.
<maruen> Hi all, anyone can help me identify why my crontab jobs isn't executing?
<Vigo> Pici is okee dokee also, anyone that helps and offers help is a great assistance in my opinion.
<DonScott> Google I/O   Day 2 Keynote starts in  10 minutes. http://www.youtube.com/googledevelopers
<jrib> maruen: use the absolute path to mysqldump.  And please remember if you do need to repeat the question, include your details.
<wng-> Vigo: so you spent all that time again getting me nothing relevant to my question, thanks!
<jrib> maruen: and gzip too for kicks
<UbuntuLily> FYI incase anyone is curious to do the same thing.  http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-c847a3ded88bac0e61aae0037fa7dbd4c7ae042a  I got help in the Wine channel ;)  Thank you tho
<maruen> jrib, ok
<Vigo> wng-: See the link posted, please.
<maruen> jrib, but if you see
<maruen> jrib, the echo is also not workiing
<pinki> hi... is there anyone who knows how to use python-qt4 in python 2.6 and python 3.1 ?
<blue_anna> whenever I try to play an artist tag in last.fm now, it says "this item not available for streaming"
<jrib> maruen: of course, it has no where to echo to
<xomp> hello, I'm receiving "Out of Memory!" errors when trying to SFTP into my ubuntu 8 box. I've never been able to SFTP into it before but I can use SSH just fine. Any suggestions on getting this to work?
<wng-> Vigo: I did, does it mention any5 sound cards that work with 10.04, i dont see any
<Gust> i need help to install HP Scanjet 5100c in xubuntu 10.04.
<Koiyuki> does anyone here have 2 ati video cards running 2 displays?
<linuxmonster> Peanut,  the fortran runtime library?
<Peanut> linuxmonster: yup
<AidenGarrett> Okay so I tried the sudo grub update and grub2 update and did the recovering ubuntu after installing windows dual boot and windows 7 still wont work =\ anyone have any further possible help to make me able to boot windows 7?
<Vigo> wng-: Scroll down a bit,
<linuxmonster> Peanut,  it shows as being available for all releases except Lucid
<raven> how to access the encrypted home by shell?
<linuxmonster> oh wild and karmic does not have it listed
<nicofs> I need help installing ubuntu. i can't install it to the desired partition... my hdd has 6 partitions (2 small ones that come with windows 7, Drive C (win), D (programmes), E (data) - all NTFS - and another 25GB-partition (FAT32) set aside for Linux). What the installation programme displays: the 2 small win-partitions (sda1/sda2), Drive C (sda3) and then all the rest in one piece (sda4), all NTFS. what should i do?
<nicofs> weirdly enough, all partitions except that 25GB-linux-partition can be mounted...
<Vigo> wng-: and here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Audio/ApplicationIntroductions?action=show&redirect=AudioApplicationIntroductions
<Peanut> linuxmonster: both machines run karmic, although one runs it trough apt-cacher-ng
<maruen> jrib, how I fix it to echo?
<raven> how to access the encrypted home by shell?
<raven> ENCRYPTED home - how to open it by shell?
<linuxmonster> Peanut,  well here is a link to previous releases version perhaps you can still use it in karmic http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libg2
<wng-> Vigo: I swear you have to be screwing with me
<jpds> raven: How was it encrypted?
<raven> jpds, by setup
<wng-> Vigo: I am looking for a PCI Sound Card that works with 10.04
<Peanut> linuxmonster: thanks - but I'd really like to have it available trough apt, as I have to afflict this on a 16 node cluster.
<linuxmonster> Ineed coffee brb
<Soyo> that's approved
<Vigo> wng-: No I am not, I am giving you official Canonical Links for supported Hardware and workarounds that may have been implemented to date.
<raven> jpds
<wng-> Vigo: so the Canonical links that list no sound cards...
<Koiyuki> does anyone here have 2 ati video cards running 2 displays?
<Dr_Willis> I always check what various 'linux' vendors offer on their preinstalled linux systems.
<wng-> Vigo: none of them are listed as supported in 10.04, and after watching 2 sound cards have regressions that result in no sound output im a little weary to trust a page of "old sound cards"
<maruen> jrib, defenitely, the jobs aren't being executed
<Vigo> wng-: Have you looked at the Launchpad site?
<AidenGarrett> bleh ill just assume im fucked =[
<AidenGarrett> thank you for trying to help all
<raven> ENCRYPTED home - how to open it by shell?
<wng-> Vigo: yes i did, show me where it mentions any hardware sound cards please...
<live-linux> hello
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory  <-- Perhaps info here raven
<live-linux> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<linuxmonster> Peanut, Sorry cant help there it shows as being required by GCC but I am sure you already have that installed so not sure why it did not also install it
<Remowylliams> I'm trying to reboot my ubuntu server 9.10 after upgrading from aptitude. it can't find the root partition can someone help point me to a webpage that will help?
<raven> Dr_Willis, no i tried this already
<Peanut> Thanks so far, linuxmonster
<Vigo> wng-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards <: That may help.
<Dr_Willis> raven:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<beegee> i'm trying to play an MKV movie with Mplayer (-vo vdpau) but I get "[vdpau] Could not open dynamic library libvdpau.so.1".. nVidia drivers (195.36.15) are installed and I can see there's a lib too for VDPAU (/usr/lib32/nvidia-current/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1).. is there smth I'm missing?
<maruen> jrib, ?
<Dr_Willis> raven:  i never use the feature. so im just googling for hits
<wng-> Vigo: please just stop
<raven> ok tnx
<wng-> Vigo: you're making me laugh
<Dr_Willis> raven:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<archwild> beegee, have you tried VLC media player?
<phillyj> is there a difference between x11 and x11r6?
<RoDiMuS-X> http://tinyurl.com/2aoc58b
<Dr_Willis> raven:  $ ecryptfs-mount-private    may be the command
<erUSUL> phillyj: it shoudn't
<raven> Dr_Willis, not with sysresccd...
<Dr_Willis> phillyj:  not really - its the old classic name,
<xomp> hello, I'm receiving "Out of Memory!" errors when trying to SFTP into my ubuntu 8 box. I've never been able to SFTP into it before but I can use SSH just fine. Any suggestions on getting this to work?
<linuxmonster> Peanut,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/libg2c0/download now not sure it will help but seems you could add the package with apt by adding a repository
<Dr_Willis> raven:  perhaps you need a ubuntu live cd then. Im out of ideas
<raven> ok
<beegee> archwild: I have VLC installed but dunno how to enable vdpau in it
<archwild> beegee, so you get the same error?
<ActionParsnip> xomp: are you using scp to transfer files?
<phillyj> erUSUL: so if a make file said x11r6, should i just point to the x11 folder instead?
<xomp> ActionParsnip, yes, I've tried Filezilla, WinSCP and psftp all with the same results
<erUSUL> phillyj: i do not understand; what are you tryin to do ?
<nicofs> I need help installing ubuntu. i can't install it to the desired partition... my hdd has 6 partitions (2 small ones that come with windows 7, Drive C (win), D (programmes), E (data) - all NTFS - and another 25GB-partition (FAT32) set aside for Linux). What the installation programme displays: the 2 small win-partitions (sda1/sda2), Drive C (sda3) and then all the rest in one piece (sda4), all NTFS. what should i do? weirdly enough, all pa
<Dr_Willis> phillyj:  Case is imporntant also . X11 vs x11
<ActionParsnip> xomp: yowser, i'd log a bug
<xomp> ActionParsnip, it only happens to this one box, the other box I have I can SFTP into just fine
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: delete the partition you set aside for ubuntu and tell the installer to use it
<ActionParsnip> xomp: are they the same release?
<xomp> ActionParsnip, yeah, 8.04 LTS on both boxes
<Soyo> nicofs which partition are you trying to install on and what is the error?
<nicofs> i only created the partition AFTER the installer couldn't find the unpartitioned area...
<linuxmonster> ActionParsnip,  I already suggested that they don't want to do that letting the installer decide the place and size
<|friTTe|> hi guys, trying to get streaming stuff working in Ubuntu, but youtube and stuff like that wont work
<ActionParsnip> xomp: same version of openssh-server..... you may want to review /etc/ssh on both to compare settings
<Dr_Willis> |friTTe|:  you did install the flash player?
<nicofs> AND i don't have the resize option
<ActionParsnip> linuxmonster: then you can use custom partitioning but you need unpartitioned space to install to
<Soyo> nicofs, what is the error specifically?
<Dr_Willis> |friTTe|:  install --> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<maruen> Hi all, Anyone could help me identify why crontab does not execute any jobs on my system?
<maruen> I'm running ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> |friTTe|:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<nicofs> the partitions do not appear in the installation programme
<phillyj> erUSUL: so if the makefile said "/usr/X11R6/lib" i can rather use ...X11/lib instead?
<xomp> ActionParsnip, /etc/ssh is a blank file on both boxes
<|friTTe|> Dr_Willis:  thanks will try that
<linuxmonster> ActionParsnip,  your preaching to the converted I always let the install suggestion place and size, then I just tell it nope your going to use this much space
<Soyo> maruen do you have mta setup?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: if your intention was a dualboot and the system is a new install, why didnt you leave unpartitioned space rather then setting 100% for the first OS install?
<maruen> and I configure that in crontab: lajes@XXXCNN2935:~/bin$ /home/lajes/bin/mysql_backup.sh
<maruen> “Backup do Banco lajesdb completo”
<Dr_Willis> !manual | fraggle_laptop
<ubottu> fraggle_laptop: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> opps wrong nick :)
<ActionParsnip> xomp: it may be /etc/sshd
<maruen> Soyo, what is mta setup?
<Dr_Willis> !manual > |friTTe|
<ubottu> |friTTe|, please see my private message
<maruen> I configured 28 12 * * *  /home/lajes/bin/mysql_backup.sh
<maruen> in my crontab
<Soyo> Mail Transfer Agent, crontab will mail you errors if that is on your system
<xomp> ActionParsnip, nope lol
<Soyo> /var/mail/user
<beegee> archwild: i don't get that error since in VLC that file plays fine but I don't think it uses vdpau by defaul (the cpu is used intensely)
<nicofs> @ActionParsnip: BUT i did! i left 25Gig unpartitioned. and the programm could not find them. SO i though that maybe it could find them i i partitioned them...
<maruen> Soyo, my var/mail directory is empty
<maruen> Soyo, any idea?
<Soyo> Probably not then
<james0> anybody use ubuntu with three monitors with nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> xomp: nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config  and review
<linuxmonster> I need a suggestion, my old site used Postnuke which i loved however thats now depricated. And my host allows others like PhpBB, Drupal, Joomla. I wanted to use Zikula but could not any suggestions on what is similar in look and ease to Postnuke was?
<Soyo> maruen, maybe the syslogs?
<Krishnandu> Hye guys....please help about low graphics mode
<maruen> Soyo, How do I see the syslog?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: thats good, did you partition them as you want to install ubuntu to them? I suggest a 6gb /, RAM amount for swap and the rest for /home
<Soyo> /var/log
<Dr_Willis> |friTTe|:  you may want to check out  this also --> http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: hopefully the live CD will see them then and you can format them as you wish in the custom partitioning part of the installer and set the mount points
<Vigo> linuxmonster: There are many, have you looked at Dans?
<linuxmonster> mauren tail -f /var/log/name-of-log  should allow you to see
<maruen> Soyo, ?
<|friTTe|> Dr_Willis:  thanks, i will
<DannyButterman> Is it possible to know compilation options used for a given binary ?
<nicofs> i can only partition using windows. the ubuntu installer (step 4 of 7) in expert mode (manually manage partitions) DOES NOT FIND/DISPLAY the partition i want to use.
<mac_linux> could someone refer me to the ubuntu powerpc channel?
<Chakan> I have an installation problem with Ubuntu
<linuxmonster> Vigo,  looked at a few others but the host lets certain apps and not others. I really wanted Zikula but no interface for it or I did something wrong (It was late afterall) lol
<Soyo> try opening /var/log/syslog in a text editor and search cron
<nicofs> it just "merges" my last 3 partitions into one big partition.
<archwild> beegee: have you tried to manually add /usr/lib32/nvidia-current/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 to LD_LIBRARY_PATH env var?
<[[webrat]]> whew... just love it... 10.04 makes me smile
<nicofs> or in other words: the reality is not properly represented by the programme...
<Vigo> linuxmonster: Are you blocking content or is that the intent?
<Chakan> I burned Ubuntu to my CD, but the CD still shows as a blank CD and yet all other CDs work.  Why is that?
<archwild> beegee: google linux shared libraries for more information
<Dr_Willis> Chakan:  how did you burn it?
<linuxmonster> Vigo,  I am not blocking anything to be honest, its a BSD based webhost and they install nothing as its pay as you go.
<beegee> thx archwild.. i'll try that
<piper69> do i partition my 2nd HDD as primary or extended if i would like to use it as a storage drive
<Soyo> maruen, try opening /var/log/syslog in a text editor and search cron (there maybe multiple syslogs for certain date ranges though)
<xomp> ActionParsnip, they are identical between the two
<Vigo> linuxmonster: I see now, was just looking at the site, Blogging?
<linuxmonster> Vigo,  I like the host as its no frills, you pay only for what bandwidth/storage you use not a flat fee permonth type thing. Just a bugger to setup lol
<Dr_Willis> piper69:  a 2nd actual hard drive,, can be either. It depends on your needs. I always use primaries when possible
<ActionParsnip> xomp: strange, thats the config of the service..
<ActionParsnip> xomp: same hardware too?
<Dr_Willis> piper69:  4 primaries  allowed. One of which can be a extended that holds 1 or more logical parittions.
<ActionParsnip> xomp: and same kernel?
<piper69> Dr_Willis: ext2 or 3
<Vigo> linuxmonster: Do you have alien marked in the Package Manager?
<Dr_Willis> piper69:  if you just want a single partition. may as well make it primary
<Dr_Willis> piper69:  why not ext4?
<linuxmonster> Vigo,  give you a better idea here is a link to my old site in the internet time machine http://web.archive.org/web/20030217033734/http://linuxmonster.org/ takes a minute or so to load
<xomp> ActionParsnip, different hardware, ones a Linode ubuntu VPS and the other is a DME Hosting ubuntu VPS both running identical versions of ubuntu with same kernel.
<Znuff> NGEN
<Dr_Willis> piper69:  it depends on your needs. I dont see much reason to use ext2
<piper69> Dr_Willis: i will be using it for my mythtv to record on it
<Dr_Willis> piper69:  the #mythbuntu channel may tell you whats best for that task.
<maruen> Soyo, I found out this:
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: ext2 is good on USB / flash based devices
<Dr_Willis> piper69:  i imagine ext3/4 would work fine.
<linuxmonster> Okay maybe it takes 4 mins to load lol
<maruen> Soyo, :
<maruen> 22926 May 19 10:45:13 XXXCNN2935 cron[14008]: (CRON) DEATH (can't open or create /var/run/crond.pid: Permission denied)
<maruen> 22927 May 19 10:46:16 XXXCNN2935 cron[14034]: (CRON) DEATH (can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 13441: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ActionParsnip> xomp: maybe its a driver thing, run top on the system while the copy runs to see what is chewing the ram
<Soyo> maruen which user did you choose in crontab?
<maruen> Soyo, I'm using the user lajes
<maruen> Soyo, I'm not using root
<Soyo> That could be why
<xomp> ActionParsnip, memory is below it's maximum, the error I get seems to be releated to a welcome message or something for ssh/sftp? this is the error I get in WinSCP http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/323/sftp.jpg and the error I get in putty and filezilla are simply "Out of Memory". Not sure why I get such varying errors between those applications.
<maruen> Soyo, but I also tried to use root, and it didn't worked
<maruen> Soyo, also
<Soyo> oh
<sin_tax> Is it possible to run Ubuntu as a VM under Windows 7?
<mickster04> sin_tax: i believe so....
<ActionParsnip> xomp: tiny shot but readable, not sure dude. i'd check top while you transfer the data, as well as read the dmesg | tail   when it craps out
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: absolutely
<sin_tax> ActionParsnip, so I'd just need the ISO and a VM client?  Sorry, new to VM
<nicofs> is there any good programme for partitioning, like PartitionMagic, that's open-source?
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: sure, i'd advise you use virtualbox if you are new to VM, it holds your and a lot
<Dr_Willis> sin_tax:  get virtualbox.. read its docs.. run ubuntu in virtualbox.. works great
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: make sure you MD5 test the ISO before using it too, make sure the data is good :)
<sin_tax> Thanks ActionParsnip + Dr_Willis
<xiong> Whenever I make or break a wireless connection, a big fat black box pops up, which cannot be dismissed but fades away after (too long). Can this be disabled?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | sin_tax
<ubottu> sin_tax: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Mrokii> nicofs:  GParted maybe?
<ActionParsnip> xiong: sounds like libnotify
<xiong> ActionParsnip, ?
<ActionParsnip> xiong: tell your network app to not display notifications
<nicofs> mrokii: i'll try that...
<xiong> ActionParsnip, I'm using the Network Manager Applet. All its preferences seem to deal with connections themselves; the applet doesn't seem to have options.
<maruen> Soyo, where are you?
<blue_anna> is there a subtitle helper app for ubuntu - like for to create subtitles?
<Vigo> linuxmonster: Something like Bluefish or am missing the track here?
<ActionParsnip> xiong: not sure dude, i use wicd which has an option. I'd assume network manager can be told to be quiet
<linuxmonster> Vigo,  you saw the archive of the site?
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  heres a tool/url that can find/download subtitles for you . ive never made my own --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/automatically-rename-your-tv-and-anime.html
<xiong> ActionParsnip, A different network manager might be a big win anyway. I don't think highly of 'Network Manager'.
<IdleOne> blue_anna: subtitleeditor is in Synaptic package manager. don't know how good it is. I have never used it
<edbian> xiong, I just got rid of it and I use the config file.
<ActionParsnip> xiong: me either, wicd is great but doesn't support 3G which I dont personally use
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis: thanks, but yeah, I mean a helper tool to create srt's -- it's really not taht bad to just do it in a text editor but the video playback has to support very accurate timestamps
<Vigo> linuxmonster: Rechecking now...
<blue_anna> IdleOne: thanks, I'll give that a try
<linuxmonster> Vigo,  takes like 4 mins to load as its a archive of the website 7 years ago lol
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  the mencoder docs/forums/guides may offer suggestions.
<sin_tax> I think I might just clean a HDD and do a dual boot... I gather Win cannot read extfs and linux cannot read NTFS, so would it be smart to create a FAT partition on a drive in case I need to swap data between OSes?
<ActionParsnip> xiong: make sure you remove network manager too, gets in the way
<Vigo> linuxmonster: That is what had me puzzled...
<gharz> guys, i've installed lucid thru wubi on xp... problem is if choose ubuntu during the boot, i ended up with sh:grub>... i was able to get inside my ubuntu and run upgrade-grub... problem still exists... anyone?
<edbian> sin_tax, actually linux can read ntfs and windows can read extX
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: fat isn't very robust at all, ntfs is a better choice
<edbian> sin_tax, You need to download drivers for windows but I think it's out of the box for linux
<webereinc> Thinking about upgrading to 10.04..... anyone run into any snags/major problems?
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: edbian: the ext2fs project doesn't run on win7 yet
<sin_tax> Ah, cool.  I couldn't seem to find the NTFS partition on my wife's computer when I installed ubuntu on it, but it was probably just user error.
<ActionParsnip> webereinc: none, but some say its been hellish
<linuxmonster> I think I will just try Zikula again even though they dont support it. If the host allows Drupal and Joomla then I cant see why Zikula would not work. I must have just been tired and missed something lastnight playing around
<xiong> ActionParsnip, Synaptic wants to rm NM anyway. This gives me pause. If I rm it and for some reason, wicd fails or I need to browse help to get it working, how can I get back online?
<gharz> anyone?
<edbian> sin_tax, In any event linux can read NTFS it just can't run nativly on it yet.  Unless you count wubi
<ActionParsnip> xiong: use the install CD or a wired connection and reinstall it, wicd will be fine though
<gharz> please help... coz everytime i want to run ubuntu i always end up typing from grub> set root=(loop0) blah blah
<gharz> please
<Vigo> linuxmonster: We are getting rather off topic now, /msg me
<fnmueller_remote> well, windows can read extX
<ActionParsnip> gharz: review your grub config
<edbian> gharz, People here an generally not thrilled to work on wubi problems.  They're complicated and often the case is that just installing linux normally seems like the solution
<seanj> grub2 is greek to me, i miss grub1
<fnmueller_remote> you just need to load the apropiate driver, just like with ntfs in linux
<Dr_Willis> Did there finally  get a tool out for windows to read ext4 ?
<Cork[home]> in ubuntu 10.04 Xorg consumes silly amount of cpu if i have the powercabel connected, anyone have any idea what i can do about it?
<askhader> If my /var/lib/dpkg/available is corrupt how can I replace it?
<xiong> ActionParsnip, Don't have a wired connection. I guess I can use the install CD. But I do fear this. We'll see.
<Dr_Willis> ive had some bad issues in the past with windows tools read/writeing to ext2/3
<edbian> How can I make the text input box bigger / a different color in xchat?
<ActionParsnip> fnmueller_remote: the fs-driver.org app doesn't run on win7 yet
<gharz> edbian: looks like that's what i'm gonna do.... ActionParsnip: i've checked my grub.cnf file and it looks good to me...
<fnmueller_remote> well isn,t ext4 downward compatible?
<ActionParsnip> xiong: i think you'll be pleasantly suprised :)
<seanj> edbian, settings-preferences-text box
<gharz> grub doesn't show when i choose ubuntu... it goes directly to grub>
<gharz> :(
<ActionParsnip> gharz: when you are booted, reinstall grub to the disk again (may need live cd)
<edbian> seanj, Found it.  Thanks.  I made it the same colors but making it taller doesn't seem to be possible
<nicofs> is there anny partition manager other than GParrted, that i could try to manage my ntfs partitions?
<edbian> nicofs, I think KDE has one.
<gharz> ActionParsnip: i'm actually inside my ubuntu now... did update-grub
<gharz> ActionParsnip: i wonder what to do next
<tarzeau_> how can i get sound software to use my card 1: iSub [harman/kardon USB iSub], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<ActionParsnip> gharz: yes but that doesn't install the bootloader to the disk, only updates the grub.cfg file
<An_Ony_Moose> I'm trying to use krita in the GNOME environment and it crashes on startup every time. When I try to report a bug, it asks me to install the debugging symbols. While KPackageKit is doing so, it, too, crashes. Any idea?
<An_Ony_Moose> s/idea/ideas/
<gharz> ActionParsnip: bootloader? sad to say i don't know where to find the bootloader
<gharz> :(
<blue_anna> thank yous
<ActionParsnip> gharz: boot to live cd and reinstall grub there
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | gharz
<ubottu> gharz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gharz> ActionParsnip: thanks... i'll check that one out
<edbian> gharz, The bootloader is a mysterious little piece of software that resides in the first few blocks on your hdd.  You don't ever seen it unless it's running ;)
<seanj> well thanks for making Ubuntu, cheers
<gharz> ActionParsnip: i can't reinstall grub inside my ubuntu? i need to install it thru a live cd?
<ActionParsnip> gharz: i'd do it from livecd so the disk is not in use
<gharz> ActionParsnip: ok
<gharz> thanks, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> gharz: np dude
<xiong> Dunno, ActionParsnip. I guess I trust your advice. Will I be looking at a restart?
<Cork[home]> in ubuntu 10.04 Xorg consumes silly amount of cpu (65-78% if i have the powercabel connected, anyone have any idea what i can do about it?
<Dr_Willis> Cork[home]:  err,, what powercable ?
<Cork[home]> Dr_Willis: the powercable for the laptop
<Cork[home]> on batery it goes down to 1-2%
<Dr_Willis> that is interesting.
<edbian> Cork[home], It sounds liks it throttling to save battery life?
<xiong> Well, ActionParsnip, I seem to be back online. But I'm not thrilled with wicd. It takes up quite a bit of room and apparently doesn't go straight into the panel.
<Cork[home]> edbian: so it only hides the original problem?
<Dr_Willis> Cork[home]:  you may want to check the forums.   Such power setting issues are often very hard to track down.
<An_Ony_Moose> edbian, he said that XOrg uses more CPU when the power cable is plugged in
<ActionParsnip> xiong: does it, the default is to load a panel item
<Koiyuki> i wish i could get dual monitor working.
<ActionParsnip> xiong: try a reboot if its convenient
<Dr_Willis> Koiyuki:  then you will want 3 monitors.. then 4
<Koiyuki> XD
<Dr_Willis> Koiyuki:  i got 2 here.. 3 was too much hassle
<An_Ony_Moose> Koiyuki, what manufacturer is your graphics card from?
<edbian> Dr_Willis, Koiyuki I have 1 monitor and I already want 4
<Koiyuki> ati
<IdleOne> Koiyuki: just get a 42" tv and you should be good
<Koiyuki> close idle
<abuayyoub> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me restore my old lucid configurations. I had Lucid installed via Wubi but windows got destroied while partitioning.  I installed lucid again on it's own partition I made  backup of root.disk and swap.disk from the origional wubi install now I just need to know how to take that root.disk file and restore my old settings.
<Jeruvy> IdleOne: na, then you'd want 2...
<Koiyuki> 24" 1920x1200 lcd, second display is a 40" rca 1080p hdtv
<ActionParsnip> xiong: there is a new startup added to run: wicd-gtk   at logon
<xiong> A reboot is definitely not convenient just now; I'm in the middle of stuff. I'm more concerned that it shows available networks ordered by strength of signal. This is useless, since most of them are secured.
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  i belive you can mount the root.disk file via the mount and -o loop options. but ive never done so
<Koiyuki> you were off by 2"
<Remowylliams> has anyone had trouble booting the 2.6.31-21 kernel?
<Koiyuki> An_Ony_Moose, 2x xfx ati hd 5770
<mbeierl> is it possible to use Ekiga to call someone's VOIP service if they use something like Vonage as a provider?
<DexterF> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ActionParsnip> xiong: i'm not sure how you'd change that, usually the strongest signalled are closer in proximity so will be more likely to be your AP
<An_Ony_Moose> Koiyuki, ah, ati... no wonder you can't xP
<Rob123> Hi all can someone please help me put my dns servers back to automatic. (I manually set them a while ago and can't remember how i did it)
<Koiyuki> A lil bit ago, I had the second display going, but it wasnt working right. One second, you could see it as a second display, the next it was just a garbled bunch of pixels
<ActionParsnip> Rob123: what network management app do you use?
<xiong> ActionParsnip, I have dozens of secured routers in my neighborhood; not interested in any of them.
<edbian> Rob123, you need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Rob123> I don't :) at least I can't remember (I'm a bit of a noob)
<Koiyuki> And one thing I didnt like, it was set up so the second display was "to the right" of my maind display
<xiong> Another issue, which may be the deal-killer, is that I have two wifi interfaces in my laptop, internal and external. Sometimes I get better pickup on one, sometimes the other.
<Rob123> ok I'll check that edbian
<edbian> Rob123, you need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  specifically the prepend domain-name-servers line
<xiong> But wicd seems to want to set the interface one time.
<Koiyuki> I want the second display to be "above" my main display. cause my main display (24" lcd) is on my desk, my second display (40" hdtv) is above it, mounted on the wall
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis, any idea how to do that?
<Rob123> is there a network manager gui that I can use before I dive into the files?
<edbian> Rob123, /etc/resolv.conf is the actual file that lists your DNS servers but it gets re-written by other software all the time so it's not best to manually edit it.
<linuxmonster> IRC on a 40" now that would be a trip lol
<thomc> Hey - quick question: what does the little black arrow above a folder icon mean?
<Koiyuki> ive played WoW on it a few times, but not for long
<edbian> Rob123, nm-applet   It shows up in notification area on the gnome-panel.  I suggest the files though ;)
<Rob123> edbian, yeh I had a go at removing resolv.conf but it didn't help
<ActionParsnip> Rob123: you will have nm-applet in the notification area, you may have used that
<Koiyuki> hurts my neck having to look up for any extended period of time
<edbian> Rob123, You probably don't want to remove the entire file :P
<ActionParsnip> xiong: well you can always switch back. give it a go, there is more than network-manager
<xiong> Yes, ActionParsnip, it looks like a better tool but just not for me, in my circumstances. But thank you for pointing it out.
<Rob123> edbian, ActionParsnip thanks I'll try nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> xiong: theres also wifi-radar
<edbian> Rob123, no problem
 * xiong looks
<Rob123> edbian, I tried purging it too and that still didn't help
<Koiyuki> brb, testing xbmc
<linuxmonster> I never had any luck with wifi-radar it hated my USB adapter
<Rob123> ...trying nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> xiong: if the system is a desktop and never moves you can use /etc/network/interfaces to define the network there and use no network manaer at all
<linuxmonster> Wicd and Network-applet worked like a charm though was so strange
<edbian> Rob123, purging what?
<Remowylliams> I can boot -2.6.31-14 just fine
<edbian> xiong, That's what I do.  I didn't like the network manager
<linuxmonster> Remowylliams,  I have both installed and can boot both without issue, but I tend to just use -14
<Rob123> edbian, resolv.conf... but then I put it back :)
<ActionParsnip> linuxmonster: afaik, wicd also ignores that stupid key stuff which pops up asking to be unlocked
<Remowylliams> linuxmonster: are you using an lvm ?
<edbian> Rob123, Oh ha.  You need that file :)  When you say purge I think of removing packages using apt
<xiong> ActionParsnip, edbian, my box is a laptop. I need to be able to take flexible advantage of my environment.
<edbian> xiong, You can do that with the file although I never have.
<Stoken> join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Anarhist> you know the example content that is distributed with Ubuntu, i have some poems in audio and some other stuff that are in public domain that i'd like to offer where do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> xiong: you can e with interfaces file, its just not a pretty gui ;)
<edbian> xiong, "sudo iwlist scan"
<xiong> That's why I bought an external antenna.
<IdleOne> Stoken: /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> xiong: your call dude.
<Remowylliams> linuxmonster: I'm going to try to boot 2.6.31-17 and see if that works.
<phlak_user> !hi
<linuxmonster> ActionParsnip,  LOL ya know I forgot all about that little annoyance. yeah it does and it never unlocked 1/2 time I just sticked with Wicd and Network-pannel applet when in Xfce and they worked for me with my usb adapter no issues
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Stoken> jo thx
<Stoken> my mistake
<IdleOne> Stoken: no problem :)
<Remowylliams> err 20
<Koiyuki> but i would like to be able to run my 40" hdtv as a second display, so i can run XBMC/VLC on it
<KurtKraut> Is it possible to hear a feedback/loopback through speakers of a microphone plugged to a Ubuntu 10.04 desktop? My mic works properly, I can record its audio. I'm trying hear the feedback but it seems impossible, even messing up with mixers.
<linuxmonster> Remowylliams,  Y aknow I am in a firm beliver it aint broke dont try fix it. -14 works perfect for me so I rarely ever boot into -21 I should really remove it to be honest as I rarely use it
<Remowylliams> linuxmonster: 2.6.31-20 works fine
<Remowylliams> linuxmonster: make my day better if you can please and tell me how to remove the -21
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis, After I manage to mount the root.disk file do i just copy and replace the files inside?
<Remowylliams> it was installed with aptitude upgrade
<severity1> quit
<linuxmonster> Remowylliams,  easy just delete it therough Synaptic it will then also remove it from your Grub aswell
<Koiyuki> does linux have an issue with HDMI? could that be the issue my second display looked all wacked?
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis, After I manage to mount the root.disk file do I simply copy the files over and rewrite the new ones?
<linuxmonster> be sure to also remove the -dev and others assc with it then you will have just the one installed and listed as a option to boot in Grub
<Anarhist> nobody wants to help me to help ubuntu?
<nicofs> I need help installing ubuntu. i can't install it to the desired partition... my hdd has 6 partitions but the installation programme displays only 4 (the last 3 partitions being merged into one) what should i do? weirdly enough, all 6 partitions except the last one can be mounted... and the last one is where my ubuntu should go...
<linuxmonster> Remowylliams,  though I will also add that most suggest you keep 2 kernels installed at all times incase on gets borked you can always boot the other
<hiexpo> i have a folder in /usr/src/drivers i needto remove what is th rm command
<linuxmonster> hiexpo,  rm -R /name/of/directory
<Anarhist> nicofs, it may be displaying the 'extended' partition
<Anarhist> nicofs, i can't really know for sure however
<nicofs> could be... but how do i fix that?!?
<linuxmonster> try without the -R first though as thats a recursive delete and would delte all sub-folders aswell
<thomc> Hey - quick question: what does the little black arrow above a folder icon mean?
<severity1> quit
<piper69> i have created a single partition /dev/sdb1 ...i currenty have /var/lib/mythtv/recordingd and  /var/lib/mythtv/livetv that i want to move it to the new storage drive /dev/sdb1 how can i do that please
<hiexpo> linuxmonster, so it would be rm -r /usr/src\drivers
<nicofs> anarhist: if you need further information... just ask...
<Konam> hi
<Anarhist> nicofs, i'm trying to think
<linuxmonster> hiexpo,  make sure though there is no sub-directorys that you may need in /usr/src/drivers
<nicofs> anarhist: sry... woulndn't want to disturb you doing that...
<Konam> what does the ubuntu dvd include that the cd doesn't?
<hiexpo> linuxmonster,  i just want to delete the drivers folder
<puzzle> hi
<VirusTB> what torrent program for Ubuntu handles RSS torrent feeds?
<VirusTB> what torrent program for Ubuntu handles RSS torrent feeds?
<VirusTB> sorry for double...
<Remowylliams> linuxmonster: giving it a shot now.
<Anarhist> VirusTB, miro
<Rob123> edbian, nm-applet doesn't seem like what I need, I have opened up dhclient.conf and found the line prepend domain.name-servers, what must I do there?
<Konam> VirusTB: deluge does I guess
<hmw> how can I restart networking? /etc/init.d/networking stop   does nothing, and  service restart networking   gives: restart: Unknown Instance:   (ends with a colon)
<VirusTB> Anarch, Miro does torrents???
<VirusTB> Konam
<anonymouse_> Konam, I don't think deluge handles RSS
<KurtKraut> Is it possible to hear a feedback/loopback through speakers of a microphone plugged to a Ubuntu 10.04 desktop? My mic works properly, I can record its audio. I'm trying hear the feedback but it seems impossible, even messing up with mixers.
<VirusTB> Anarhist, , Miro does torrents???
<VirusTB> Anarhist, Konam  know any nother torrent aplications on ubntu
<Anarhist> nicofs, no, that's not what i meant... q; -)=   i meant "give me a second"... do you see your partition table right now?
<Konam> VirusTB deluge is the best bittorrent client on linux IMO, it's like our own utorrent (they are going in that direction). I don't know if it handles bt because i always disable the sidebar.
<edbian> Rob123, That line adds those DNS servers to your resolv.conf when you make a DHCP connection to a network.  IT addes them before the DNS servers provided by the DHCP server.  Does that answer your question?
<Anarhist> VirusTB, i believe miro does torrents too
<anonymouse_> VirusTB, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-bittorrent-clients-available-in-ubuntu.html
<nicofs> anarhist: i can start gparted... otherwise im in front of a blank screen of ubuntu 10.04 live-cd...
<g8tor> what is the best way to setup ssh tunnels at login and close them at logout?
<Konam> can somebody tell me the difference between the ubuntu cd and the dvd?
<hmw> how can I restart networking in Karmic? /etc/init.d/networking stop   seems to do nothing, and  service restart networking   gives: restart: Unknown Instance:   (ends with a colon)
<VirusTB> anonymouse_,  thanks :P just googled and got the same link
<Remowylliams> linuxmonster: Thank you very much. that has everything working as it should. *salute*
<edbian> Konam, Number of packages on the disc
<Anarhist> nicofs, yeah, start gparted, let's see if we can sort that out
<anonymouse_> Konam, it comes with more application packages
<linuxmonster> Remowylliams,  you most welcome glad I could help
<VirusTB> Konam,  ohh i like uTorrent :D
<VirusTB> Konam,  i will truy Delufge
<Remowylliams> linuxmonster: I'm very glad too. :))
<VirusTB> deluge*
<hiexpo> linuxmonster, so it would be rm -r /usr/src/drivers so will this command only delete the drivers folder and not the others?
<anonymouse_> VirusTB, try uTorrent + wine
<nicofs> anarhist: gparted running as sudo... displays 4 partitions where there should be 6...
<Rob123> edbian, at the moment that is commented out with a # but it does have 127.0.0.1 listed there.
<Anarhist> ok, what is the type of the last one?
<nicofs> aparently NTFS
<DexterF> fresh install, get no grub prompt. why?
<linuxmonster> hiexpo,  that will delete all files and any sub-dirs in /usr/src/drivers you can also use the -I tag thats for interactive so it prompts you before deleting a file
<Rob123> I'll uncomment it and hope that the 127.0.0.1 (localhost) with put it back to default auto DNS?
<xiong> edbian, http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1554608.html
<edbian> Rob123, If it is commented than it isn't affecting anything.  Can you explain what you're trying to do?  I don't think I understand
<nicofs> but judging by the size, it's the last 3 partitions of my hdd...
<zacktu> my /home in lucid is encrypted; i get error messages when trying to make a tar copy of /home; what to do?
<nicofs> (which are NTFS, NTFS, FAT32)
<Anarhist> nicofs, what did you see under the windows
<nicofs> 6 partitions
<linuxmonster> hiexpo,  rm -I -r /usr/src/drivers should work thats a capital eye not a small L
<nicofs> 3x NTFS (the same under gparted), 2xNTFS, FAT32 (all in one under Gparted)
<poller> Omg, way to many people to get a good conversation going, but I'm trying anyway. I'm having trouble with 10.04 amd64 loosing the network connection regularly. It's a ESX 4 guest. Doing /etc/init.d/networking restart solves the problem temporarily
<Rob123> About 2 years ago I added Manually DNS servers to Ubuntu, My ISP recently removed those DNS servers and I want to go back to auto detecting them. I can't for the life of me remember how I made the changes so I can't therefore think how to undo them...
<loris> ciao
<IdleOne> !hi | loris
<ubottu> loris: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> Rob123: edited your /etc/resolov.conf perhaps?
<IdleOne> !it > loris
<ubottu> loris, please see my private message
<edbian> Rob123, What does /etc/resolv.conf look like?
 * Dr_Willis never can spell the name of that file right
<edbian> Rob123, Are you using a router / gateway?
<hiexpo> linuxmonster, ok but i do not want to delete any other folder other the the drivers folder so what is the commandto just delete it i need to keep the other folders leading to it
<Rob123> yes
<Anarhist> nicofs, let's try a different (more bruteforce) utility, in terminal do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" where sda is your drive
<Rob123> 1 sec getting the contents of resolv.conf
<nicofs> before i start... what does that do?
<fission6> whats the simplest way to take an old netbook ASUS with ubuntu and upgrade it?
<Anarhist> nicofs, it will list the table of drives and exit without making any changes
<edbian> Rob123, Be sure to say my name when you're talking to me or I will miss you
<anao> hello@all how many users do current use lucid lynx?? is the a webcounter??
<phlak_user> download the img, write it to an SD card, boot off it
<Anarhist> nicofs, sorry, i should have said that myself
<linuxmonster> hiexpo,  rm -I -r /usr/src/drivers should work thats a capital eye not a small L thats interactive mode. I have to hit the store but "man rm" will also help you its a very short manpage
<kanzie> Im trying to get my apache directory password-protected and have it all working for one dir, but cant get it to work for the other. Anyone that knows AuthConfig here?
<Anarhist> nicofs, man fdisk   if you want to check
<Rob123> edbian, sorry, here we go, search lan (return) nameserver 87.194.0.51 (return) nameserver 87.194.0.52
<Konam> anonymouse_ if that's the case then I don't need it
<Rob123> those nameservers are now decommisioned
<hmw> anao: it is generally _very_ difficult to find out, how many people are using free software, since it is not sold and therefore not registered.
<edbian> Rob123, Take them out of the file!  Are you using a router / gateway?
<anonymouse_> fission6, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<abuayyoub> hi, can someone  help me please. I have a backup file ( root.disk) from a wubi install. I just did a clean install of lucid on it's own partition now I am wondering how to restore my files from the root.disk file.
<fission6> ok so just use package manager
<Rob123> edbian, that was the first thing I did (take them out) but it didn't seem to work. Yes I am using a router
<jimmyz80> Can anyone tell me where I change the timeout before the screen locks requiring my password to use the comp? Using 10.4
<nicofs> anarhist: i did fdisk -l ... does not look good...
<fission6> err update manager
<Anarhist> nicofs, same thing?
<Rob123> edbian, So you are suggesting that the whole resolv.conf should just consist of 'search lan'?
<edbian> Rob123, Log into the router and make sure it's not passing those address out as well.
<phlak_user> jimmyz80: System-Preferences-ScreenSaver
<nicofs> it tells me, that "this doesn't look like a partition table"...
<jimmyz80> ty
<Anarhist> nicofs, ouch
<nicofs> hang on... that was only sda4
<Anarhist> no, not a number
<Anarhist> just sda
<edbian> Rob123, If the file is blank that is what it will do but that's generally not going to work. Most lans don't have a DNS server.  That file should get a couple good DNS servers from your router.
<nicofs> if i do the whole thing with just sda... it shows 4 partitions
<edbian> Rob123, When you connect via DHCP that's what happens.  The system gets a couple DNS servers from the DHCP server, in this case that's your router
<Rob123> edbian, how do you mean 'passing those address out'? that I may have updated the router?... you know... that may be ringing a little bell... checking...
<Anarhist> nicofs, you don't have something weird installed, some whole drive encryption or something else like that? because i'm sort of out of ideas how this can be
<edbian> Rob123, I think you updated the router.  Yes
<nicofs> i *had* installed an encrypted partition using truecrypt... but i reformated it to blank...
<loris> ciao
<edbian> Rob123, Back.  Sorry about that.  Did I miss anything?
<nicofs> edbian: no
<cellofellow> how do I disable plymouth?
<Anarhist> nicofs, that wouldn't break anything... i'd recommend rebooting into windows again, and rechecking the disk table... maybe even delete the partition you want to install ubuntu to, so that it will be empty space, you can create the new partition during the installation of ubuntu
<phlak_user> cellofellow: whats plymouth?
<cellofellow> phlak_user: haha, it's the bootsplash screen in Ubuntu (and Fedora for that matter).
<nicofs> anarhist: that's what i've tried already a few times... delete, create...
<Anarhist> nicofs, don't create
<Anarhist> nicofs, let it be empty and see what happens
<Rob123> edbian, nope still looking into the router pages, can't see how to change nameservers atm
<edbian> Rob123, What kind of router?
<phlak_user> cellofellow: does it come with grub2?
<VirusTB> anonymouse_,  i had uTorrent with wine last time on ubuntu, it doesnt seem to handle the Magnet links to download
<nicofs> the same... i did that... an after that didnt work, i just created a fat32 partition..
<Rob123> o2
<Rob123> think it's a thomson
<xomp> how to uninstall a program including all of it's configuration files?
<phlak_user> xomp: sudo apt-get remove program-name
<xomp> I've tried apt-get autoremove package, apt-get remove --purge package
<cellofellow> phlak_user: has nothing to do with grub2. Jaunty and Karmic had grub2 but still used usplash, Lucid now uses plymouth.
<Anarhist> nicofs, and when you did that the last partition was still showing up as being as large as from start to the end of the drive?
<xomp> phlak_user, that doesn't remove the packages configs
<Fabienne> hi plz give me  french chan ubuntu
<Anarhist> nicofs, did you ever resize that partition?
<phlak_user> !fr | Fabienne
<ubottu> Fabienne: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xomp> !fr | Fabienne
<nicofs> anarhist: yes. it's always merged into one partition. no matter what i do
<Rob123> edbian, o2 thomson router
<armence> Hello all, I just got a USB Wacom Bamboo tablet and I'm trying to make it work (I'm on Lucid). Can anyone help?
<llutz> xomp: purge will, but not the user-configs from $HOME
<Fabienne> thank you
<phlak_user> cellofellow: uh ive got a splash screen and its certainly not plymouth
<xomp> llutz, ah ok, explains why I still have this config hah
<celeborn999> xomp: look at comment 5, here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-do-i-get-apt-get-to-completely-uninstall-a-package-237772/
<edbian> Rob123, Never heard of it.  Can't help.  I'm almost certain that's where the addresses are coming from though
<abuayyoub> hi, I have a some backup root / partition from a previous install, how can I copy them and rewrite the current system files??
<PuppetZ> Can anyone tell me whats the (hd0,3) numbering in GRUB?
<Rob123> edbian, need to spend some more time looking for these settings, let's say that's where the addresses are coming from so they would be written into resolv.conf automatically?
<cellofellow> phlak_user: um, if it's purple with dots that change color it certainly is.
<Koiyuki> im no linux expert, but im pretty sure hd0,3 would be 1st hard drive, 4th partition
<Anarhist> nicofs, have you ever (in the past) resized the partition that now shows up to include other partitions beyond it
<phlak_user> cellofellow: oh that; sorry I was thinking about the background image with grub
<Anarhist> Koiyuki, you are correct
<edbian> Rob123, Yes.  When you get an IP address from a DHCP server you also get DNS servers.
<xomp> llutz, you wouldn't happen to know how I can setup an ftp server on my box do you? I only have SSH access to it and I tried following an outdated proftpd guide here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 but could never connect as I think the proftpd.conf is a lot different than that guys heh
<abuayyoub> i have a fresh install of lucid, which i want to replace all the new system files with my backup ones. how can I do this?
<cellofellow> phlak_user: like I said, has nothing to do with grub. :)
<PuppetZ> but why not use /dev/sda0, sdb1, etc... instead of hd(0,3)?
<phlak_user> cellofellow: sorry dude
<PuppetZ> sorry, (hd0,3)
<Anarhist> PuppetZ, because there can be sda and hda
<llutz> xomp: there are lots of vsftpd-tuts on the net
<nicofs> anarhist: i can't really tell what exactly that large partition is... but i have done some resizing between the 3 partition it comprises of...
<Rob123> edbian, ok, I am getting internet connection on my 2 xp machines though, is that irrelevant?
<Anarhist> PuppetZ, and because /dev isn't mounted yet
<PuppetZ> so hdx means any hard disk
<xomp> llutz, vsftpd?
<PuppetZ> yep, certain :)
<edbian> Rob123, Are they DHCP??  And they don't have this same problem?
<Anarhist> PuppetZ, no, hd is IDE
<Rob123> edbian, correct
<cellofellow> my real problem actually isn't plymouth but X. My video card is really crappy and X sort of fizzles out when GDM starts it during the boot process. Since GDM switched to upstart instead of sysv bootup scripts I don
<llutz> xomp: the only ftpd i ever used
<cellofellow> ...I don't know how to disable it.
<VirusTB> How do i secure shred my Trashbin??
<xomp> ok, I'll google
<vilhelm> I'm trying to start bind9 but all I get is Fail - anyone know where I can look for a more specific error msg?
<vilhelm> I do /etc/init.d/bind9 start
<VirusTB> How do i secure shred my Trashbin??    ( wann go a 35 gunman pass), is there a plugin for the trash bin??
<Anarhist> nicofs, i'm sorry, i have a feeling that somehow the disk table got corrupted somehow... i don't have enough knowledge to really help you, q; -(=
<Toaday> Alright
<crf> hello, I just updated Ubuntu to the newest version and I don't have a sound volume control applet. How do I get one to start?
<Anarhist> VirusTB, the command you look for is 'wipe'
<Toaday> So I built a RAID 5 array with devices, not partitions, and now I'm having problems with it
<cellofellow> VirusTB: can't really be done unless your trash is a separate partition. Shredding files on a journaled filesystem doesn't work.
<nicofs> anarhist: i think that's all due to the crappy partitioning programme included in windows...
<PuppetZ> so if i want to add a new entry in GRUB pointing to a windows partition in a SATA disk i will have to put 'set root=(sd0,x)'
<phlak_user> cellofellow: you should remove quiet splash from the kernel boot line
<Cynthia> crf: See if right-clicking the Panel and selecting Add Panel, then Volume Control works
<Toaday> I can't grow the filesystem
<cellofellow> VirusTB: if your underlying filesystem is encrypted then there's no need to shred.
<Anarhist> VirusTB, if it's journaled filesystem then it will be useless though
<VirusTB> cellofellow,  :S ext3 i cant shred??
<edbian> Rob123, Have you restarted them recently?  They should also be getting their DNS servers from the DHCP server (the router).  This proves what I think maybe be wrong.
<cellofellow> phlak_user: yeah, I realized that now.
<crf> Thanks Cynthia, I tried that, but there is no volume control option there.
<cellofellow> VirusTB: nope, only chance is to shred the whole partition.
<VirusTB> Anarhist,  wow... so what are my options to keep my info secure?
<Cynthia> crf: Update from what to Lucid? Karmic or Hardy?
<Rob123> edbian, yes restart them all the time
<crf> karmic to lucid
<edbian> Rob123, Then I'm not sure what the hell is going on! :(
<crf> cynthia, karmic to lucid
<phlak_user> has anyone got their microphone to work with skype?
<Anarhist> VirusTB, if it's *really* important... back up all the contents and then wipe entire drive and then restore
<Cynthia> crf: saw that, thanks for adding my name though :)
<andrey____> ;-)
<VirusTB> cellofellow, Anarhist  what about if i encrypt my disc?? with truecrypt
<Anarhist> VirusTB, and destroy the backup
<phlak_user> im only getting pulseaudio as the input device; not alsa etc
<VirusTB> Anarhist,  i wanna keep my data safe, just ijncase my desktop is stolen
<Cynthia> crf: (+) I'll see if Lucid itself has Volume Control as an option, and if it does, you should report a bug on the karmic-lucid upgrade
<Anarhist> VirusTB, it depends, do you want to hide the data, or even the fact that you have that data
<Rob123> edbian, haha, join the club :) I'm going to give my ISP a call and see if they know what is going on
<abuayyoub> Cynthia,  hello. You helped me yesterday with a problem I was hoping you might be able to help me today. I backed up all my files from a previous install of lucid ( the entire / folder ) what I want to know now is how can I replace my new / folder with the backup ?
<Rob123> edbian, thanks for trying anyways :)
<crf> Cynthia, ok
<orflon> how can i find when a user logged in the last time into the system?
<cellofellow> VirusTB: I'd use the built-in ecryptfs. Create a new user, and in the user-create dialog check the box to encrypt data. Copy all your stuff to that new user and it's all encrypted.
<phlak_user> orflon: lastlog
<llutz> orflon: "last"
<orflon> apart from that?
<VirusTB> Anarhist,  well, i want to make sure the Feds cant see whats on my HDD :P
<cellofellow> VirusTB: might want to do that after a reinstall and a shred of the disk.
<VirusTB> cellofellow,  hmm sounds easy :: but im on a dual boot system
<Cynthia> abuayyoub: Use 'cp -ar /backuppath /rootpath' after mounting your partition containing the backup as /backuppath and the new hard drive which is to contain the backup as /rootpath
<Rob123> edbian, one last thing, do you know what the line 'search lan' is doing there in resolv.conf?
<IdleOne> Cynthia: crf add to panel Indicator Applet
<Anarhist> VirusTB, it's *very* difficult actually, people who say otherwise didn't do PhD level research into anonymity
<cellofellow> VirusTB: even better. Copy all the stuff you want to keep into a TrueCrypt volume, and put that in the Windows system. Overwrite the Ubuntu partitions with zeros, then reinstall Ubuntu. You can set up the ecryptfs stuff in the installation.
<coafrab> anyone knows where ubuntu/x stores if I have to manual allow vnc remote connections to my desktop? (i need the config file)
<markatto> i'm surprised that nobody has mentioned LUKS
<JRDN> what's the easiest way to install ODBC?
<edbian> Rob123, I would guess it is searching the lan for DNS servers (the ones you have are outside your lan)
<cellofellow> coafrab: using vino? that's in gconf
<xomp> llutz, trying to follow this horrible guide here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-vsftpd-ftp-service-server/ but he mentions not how you configure the username/password for the connection :( got a good one I can use?
<crf> Cynthia, thanks, that worked !!
<VirusTB> cellofellow,  man! lol that means i will lose all my settings / configurations and ssytem preferences on ubuntu?
<Cynthia> crf: I didn't provide advice for that, IdleOne did
<cellofellow> VirusTB: no, you can put all that in the truecrypt file.
<VirusTB> cellofellow, even my eyecandy :(
<Anarhist> VirusTB, if you are dealing with "Feds" or worse, then the problem is that they can always put keylogers somewhere, or just beat the living ... out of you to get the pass
<Rob123> edbian, ok thanks
<llutz> xomp: http://www.debiantutorials.net/installing-vsftpd-using-text-file-for-virtual-users/
<coafrab> cellofellow: so far I see it via netstat it's vino :)
<crf> oh, t-y IdleOne
<IdleOne> crf: Cynthia :)
<cellofellow> coafrab: yeah, use gconf-editor it should be under /apps/vino
<daddyT> i need good c99shell scanning server "RFI"
<VirusTB> Anarch,  ok well how can i get windows to see a Ext3 partition?
<coafrab> cellofellow: I can only use the console :)
<curious_> hello
<incorrect> i wonder if i can get remix working on my joggler
<xomp> llutz, cheers \o
<phlak_user> VirusTB: explore2fs
<curious_> spanish?
<Anarhist> VirusTB, there's a programme to do that
<Cynthia> crf / IdleOne : and indeed, right-clicking Lucid itself's volume control icon, then clicking About, I see Indicator Applet
<Pici> !es | curious_
<ubottu> curious_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<incorrect> is the a netbook specific channel?
<cellofellow> coafrab: ok, use gconftool, read the man page to get details.
<Anarhist> VirusTB, yep, what phlak_user said
<coafrab> cellofellow: oki, thanks!
<Toaday> I created a RAID5 (/dev/md0) Array of 3 2TB drives (/dev/sdb,/dev/sdc,/dev/sdd) a couple of days ago. After I copied all the data off of my other 2 2TB drives, I added them to the array as spares. I am now attempting to add an additional 2TB partition to the array, but according to Gparted, the filesystem is already 5.64 TB (The real size of the array) Is it because I used /dev/sdb (The entire device) instead of partitioning the drives and using partitions fo
<Toaday> r the raid array (IE: /dev/sdb1) Can anyone help me?
<phlak_user> incorrect: #eeepc
<cellofellow> coafrab: are you logged in with ssh? You can use ssh -X to run graphical programs through ssh.
<VirusTB> phlak_user,  ohh... so i install explore2fs in windows right?
<phlak_user> VirusTB: yes
<coafrab> cellofellow: never did that before  :) will google that too, thanks
<Anarhist> VirusTB, there's another one, i don't remember the name now, it doesn't need to be installed at all
<Anarhist> but i have to leave now
<cellofellow> VirusTB: for the record, LUKS or TrueCrypt are full-disk encryption while ecryptfs just encrypts what you want.
<cba123> I'm trying to get mplayer installed/compiled with vdpau, but it seems mplayer won't compile with --enable-vdpau, has anyone gotten it working on lucid?
<VirusTB> phlak_user, Anarhist .. ok so if my Windows can see the ext2 partition.. can i shred the files from windows???
<cellofellow> VirusTB: just shred the entire partition from a LiveCD.
<phlak_user> VirusTB: is there a file shredding utility in Windoze?
<carlosgaldino> Hi, does anyone know a good place or channel to get more informations about open-source licenses?
<VirusTB> cellofellow, will encrypting the whole disc make it slower??
<cellofellow> VirusTB: something like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdaN will do it.
<cellofellow> VirusTB: maybe
<Toaday> I created a RAID5 (/dev/md0) Array of 3 2TB drives (/dev/sdb,/dev/sdc,/dev/sdd) a couple of days ago. After I copied all the data off of my other 2 2TB drives, I added them to the array as spares. I am now attempting to add an additional 2TB partition to the array, but according to Gparted, the filesystem is already 5.64 TB (The real size of the array) Is it because I used /dev/sdb (The entire device) instead of partitioning the drives and using partitions fo
<Toaday> r the raid array (IE: /dev/sdb1) Can anyone help me?
<JRDN> Anyone have info on installing ODBC on a lampstack?  We're having trouble finding the right version.. PHP version 5.1.3
<llutz> carlosgaldino: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html
<VirusTB> phlak_user,  lol yea :P  not built in, but u can get some free shreaders  Eraser // Spybot S&D has a shreder.... and
<Pici> carlosgaldino: #fsf might be a good place to start.
<cellofellow> VirusTB: there's also the shred command or just good old dd.
<Cynthia> cba123: I don't think many people in here would have compiled MPlayer with VDPAU themselves; if that's the case, you should be getting the source tarball at www.mplayerhq.hu and build that, then if that also fails to compile, report a bug on MPlayer's bug tracker
 * cellofellow recommends dd.
<phlak_user> VirusTB: so you pull the files using exlpore2fs and shred it
<chalet16> It seem qt inteface in ubuntu lucid display thai upper/lower vovel incorrectly which package should i report?
<VirusTB> phlak_user, yea thats what i was tinking... pull them in windows and shread them
<mataks> how to view webcam in ubuntu?
<carlosgaldino> llutz: Pici btw, do you know which license is the right for me? I want a license which the user just have to refer my job when using it. Whoever uses it can do whatever he wants but has to refer that I am the creator of the tool.
<VirusTB> cellofellow,  i think me and phlak_user  are onto something here.. using explore2fs .. pull the files from ext3 partion (ubuntu) and shread them :D
<VirusTB> cellofellow,  under windows ** shread them
<phlak_user> mataks: use cheese
<phlak_user> how do i get rid of pulseaudio?
<phlak_user> skype on lucid is not able to use my mic
<mataks> phlak_user, i mean what im trying to do is i want to view a webcam from a friend using a messenger..
<llutz> carlosgaldino: wouldn't gpl2 do that?
<cba123> Cynthia, I am in #mplayer, but they aren't answering.  I thought since my googleing seems to say it is a Lucid issue, I could see if anyone here has compiled for vdpau.
<phlak_user> try ekigo
<phlak_user> !info ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.6-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1828 kB, installed size 16240 kB
<xomp> llutz, followed that guide verbatim yet get this error when connecting: Response:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'guest_username':vsftpd
<phlak_user> mataks: ekiga has the ability to do video calls
<VirusTB> phlak_user,   "Explore2fs
<VirusTB> Graphical Win32 explorer for Linux ex2fs partitions."    my partiton is in ext3  ??
<perlsyntax> Where can i find the pip deb file for ubuntu?
<llutz> xomp: step 5
<Cynthia> cba123: Ah, so it would be Ubuntu-specific code. Then you should report a bug in Launchpad :) Did you try building MPlayer HQ's tarball to eliminate them as the cause?
<thomc> What does the black arrow above the thunderbird folder mean? http://imagebin.org/97694
<phlak_user> VirusTB: yes it can read ext3
<perlsyntax> ?
<Cynthia> thomc: It means symbolic link
<carlosgaldino> llutz: I'll take a look. It's the first time I need to use a license so I kinda lost =)
<mataks> phlak_user, he's in windows.. does he have to use ekiga too?
<j2daosh> hey all
<xomp> llutz, horray! thanks!
<thomc> Cynthia: link to what?
<j2daosh> is there a way to get a 3 char day of the month using 'date'?
<cba123> Cynthia, Yeah, I tried their svn as well as their snapshot.
<j2daosh> i looked at the man page, but didn't see the option
<Cynthia> thomc: Right-click .mozilla-thunderbird and select Properties. You should then see "Link to theDirectoryInQuestion"
<phlak_user> mataks: he can use any compatible sip client like xlite or sjphone
<llutz> carlosgaldino: licenses are for nitpickers and lawyers :(
<cba123> Cynthia, And it seems to be working now, with the standard install.  I think I just had to install the vdpau lib
<thomc> Cynthia: Got it. Many thanks.
<Cynthia> thomc: (+) I assume that .mozilla-thunderbird just refers to the thunderbird directory in .mozilla (.mozilla/thunderbird)
<phlak_user> thomc: thats a symbolic link. it links to .thunderbird
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Cynthia> cba123: Ah, that helps indeed :)
<phlak_user> !hi| wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<j2daosh> is there a way to get a 3 char day of the month using 'date'? (EX - thu for thursday
<JRDN> So no one knows how to access a .MDB database through ODBC?
<thomc> Cynthia: Yeh, it's cos the directory name has changed for the new version of thunderbird.
<llutz> j2daosh: %a
<j2daosh> sweet
<j2daosh> thank you very much
<llutz> j2daosh: month or day?
<llutz> j2daosh: month %b
<upp> hello, can i have vba exel on ubuntu?
<VirusTB> phlak_user,  ok
<androm> my sql client (SQLYog) is use "2616m" of virtual memory when i use the 'top' command... why so much ?
<Toaday> I created a RAID5 (/dev/md0) Array of 3 2TB drives (/dev/sdb,/dev/sdc,/dev/sdd) a couple of days ago. After I copied all the data off of my other 2 2TB drives, I added them to the array as spares. I am now attempting to add an additional 2TB partition to the array, but according to Gparted, the filesystem is already 5.64 TB (The real size of the array) Is it because I used /dev/sdb (The entire device) instead of partitioning the drives and using partitions fo
<androm> when i restart it, it does the same thing
<Toaday> r the raid array (IE: /dev/sdb1) Can anyone help me?
<sin_tax> !md5
<j2daosh> nope, just needed the day :D that +%a worked exactly as i needed it to
<abal9002> Hi, I built a live CD for my distribution with Remastersys. How can I preserve the links in my desktop in the live CD?
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<phlak_user> j2daosh: date --help shows all the options
<llutz> j2daosh: man date
<VirusTB> cellofellow,  thanks for your help guys! phlak_user  will install explor2fs n locate my ubuntu trashbin inwindows and shread files from, there
<xomp> llutz, any reason why I'm unable to upload? Getting error in Filezilla saying: Response:	553 Could not create file.
<xomp> Error:	Critical file transfer error
<llutz> xomp: check permissions of the target directory
<xomp> ah yes thanks
<OpenSourcedNick> help me guys, for some reason the menu on the top of my windows is gone (close,maximize and minimize buttons), what should I do?
<llutz> xomp: group has to have write-access
<Daekdroom> OpenSourcedNick, alt+F2, type in metacity --replace and there you go
<cba123> Cynthia, It could be called a bug that it isn't installed by default I guess.
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick: use ubuntu-tweaks to get them back
<VirusTB> OpenSourcedNick,  ahve u tried presseing the ALT key?
<OpenSourcedNick> wait which one? phlak_user or Daekdroom
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick: depends if youve lost the window manager do what Daekdroom says
<OpenSourcedNick> mm interesting alt+f2 doesn't work :I
<OpenSourcedNick> sweet! wrote it on the terminal and worked, for some reason it's back on the left though I changed it to the right, what gives?
<perlsyntax> what is pkg_resources?
<hsetiM> how to enable my lenovo keyboard its not working in ubuntu but works fine in win
<perlsyntax> anyone
<perlsyntax> i have hard time find what that package means.
<slow-motion> hi
<perlsyntax> ?
<VirusTB> perlsyntax,  package = a file with all needed components
<phlak_user> !patience|perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<perlsyntax> lol ubottu your funny.
<uRock> I have noticed an influx of people who have upgraded to 10.04 and are having theme problems. Is there any settings files in the /home that need to be tossed after upgrading?
<VirusTB> perlsyntax,  pk_resouces i guess is the place where the packages are located ( on the internet)  (im not to sure im a newb also )
<Daekdroom> perlsyntax, he's just a bot
<perlsyntax> i hate boots
<VirusTB> Daekdroom,  :D i remember talking to ubottu  :P when i first came here (A)
<VirusTB> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<An_Ony_Moose> !gender|Daekdroom
<ubottu> Daekdroom: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Soyo> I love ubottu even if it has no such feelings for me
<VirusTB> An_Ony_Moose,  :O he bot is female :D
<hsetiM> hello can anybody know what is i8042.reset
<An_Ony_Moose> Soyo, she :P
<perlsyntax> daekdroom i just try to find it.
<An_Ony_Moose> oops, sorry, offtopic
<phlak_user> uRock: i followed this as soon as i installed lucid --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/what-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1004.html
<An_Ony_Moose> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<uRock> thanks phlak_user
<perlsyntax> Looklike thi rom ful of newbies.
<nicofs> ok... new problem. i can't connect to the internet anymore using my netbook's umts-modem...
<perlsyntax> full
<piero> how do i install openvas scanner using terminal
<abuayyoub> Hello, can someone help me. I have a backup of all my files from a previous install ( the entire / folder ) I want to over-write the current / files with the backup.. how can I do this??
<mgolisch> abuayyoub: man tar?
<mgolisch> :)
<piero> how do i install openvas scanner using terminal
<piero> how do i install openvas scanner using terminal
<CaptainTrek> piero: sudo apt-get install openvas, perhaps?
<hsetiM> piero, sudo apt-get install packagename
<hsetiM> piero, sudo apt-get install openvs
<razass> hi guys, I am trying to access a windows 7 hard drive through the network via the terminal, can someone point me in the right direction? I dont know where to start thx
<An_Ony_Moose> how can I start ubiquity in an installation of ubuntu? It shows me no options to force it.
<abuayyoub> moglisch, it's not a .tar file. It is actually a root.disk file that I mounted to get access the the files inside.
<Soyo> smbmount to a folder first, makes life easy
<[Dead][Pixel]> I have an ubuntu desktop with onboard graphics, and a video card with dual output. I know how to set up dual monitors on the card, but was wondering, if I could possibly add a third monitor to the onboard video, to expand my desktop further, is this possible or do I need another video card?
<abuayyoub> mgolisch,  it's not a .tar file. It is actually a root.disk file that I mounted to get access the the files inside.
<anodesni> :P
<phlak_user> !samba|razass
<ubottu> razass: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sudaya> hi all
<mgolisch> abuayyoub: whatever a .disk file is
<Soyo> sudo smbmount //192.168.1.x/shared /network/win7pc --username=razass
<razass> phlak_user: thanks ill look into those
<anonymouse_> !hi|  sudaya
<ubottu> sudaya: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<phlak_user> [Dead][Pixel]: how would you physically connect the third monitor to the onboard card?
<mgolisch> abuayyoub: is this a raw partition image?
<abuayyoub> mgolisch,  it's a wubi backup file
<[Dead][Pixel]> phlak_user: vga
<tyrosine> [Dead][Pixel]: hey man, I've had 5 monitors on a single pc using 5 old pci video cards.  You can combine agp/pci cards
<[Dead][Pixel]> tyrosine: right but i'm asking if i can combine onboard with pcie
<tyrosine> [Dead][Pixel]: it was on FreeBSD, but it usd X like ubuntu, so Ill bet it's not too hard
<Soyo> razass do you have samba installed already?
<phlak_user> [Dead][Pixel]: do you have 3 vga connectors on the motherboard?
<Vigo> The USB is not mounting or does not show up in the Places?
<mgolisch> abuayyoub: so you want to replace everything in your new wubi install with the stuff of that old image?
<OpenSourcedNick_> ok I feel like an idiot, I just had to run like 1000 of commands to reset my display, why do I have to do metacity --replace every time I log in now?
<razass> Soyo, no idea probably not
<[Dead][Pixel]> phlak_user: no, i have 1 vga on the motherboard, and two dvi on the video card
<Soyo> !samba
<armence> Hey all, I'm trying to install my Wacom tablet on Lucid Lynx and I am not having any success. Can anyone help me out?
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<[Dead][Pixel]> phlak_user: right now i have dual monitors using both dvi slots on the card
<abuayyoub> mgolisch,  wubi stores the whole system in a root.disk file. I mounted it now I have access to all the files. I am assuming I just have to copy and overwrite.
<CaptainTrek> razass: i betcha you dont have it installed
<abuayyoub> mgolisch,  I did a clean install on it's own partition
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: just add metacity --replace to startup applications in System-Preferences
<razass> CaptainTrek: thats entirely possible
<phlak_user> [Dead][Pixel]: oh ok then it should be a trivial task to do that
<Soyo> !samba | razass
<ubottu> razass: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<CaptainTrek> razass: in terminal: sudo apt-get install samba
<abuayyoub> mgolisch,  I just want to overwrite all the freshly installed files with the backup ones.
<[Dead][Pixel]> phlak_user: i was just wondering if it would expand the desktop, because i had to switch in the bios to use the card, not the onboard right... so i dont even know if onboard is functional?
<OpenSourcedNick_> phlak_user, I wonder why did it get disfunctinoal in the first place?
<razass> CaptainTrek: installing
<phlak_user> [Dead][Pixel]: best way to check is to connect :)
<[Dead][Pixel]> phlak_user: lol ok thx
<abuayyoub> i just need a command that says ... copy everything in backup_folder and overwrite everything in / folder
<mgolisch> abuayyoub: why not just replace the whole .disk thing? this is what uses for the filesystem isnt it?
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: dunno you mightve installed a new window-manager/run compiz etc etc
<mgolisch> +wubi
<nicofs> i need help to connect to the internet via GSM/EDGE/UMTS using my integrated modem. first it all worked out-of-the box, but the it just stopped working...
<OpenSourcedNick_> phlak_user, ok, what should I do? how do I choose a window manager?
<phlak_user> abuayyoub: cp -r /path/to/backup /
<cecocepaco> aa
<abuayyoub> phlak_user, thank you will that copy all files and folders in the /path/to/backup?
<phlak_user> abuayyoub: yes
<abuayyoub> phlak_user, awesome thank you
<freetime41> hi , can anybody help me to run ffmpeg to stream from webcam , i want tu run  ffmpeg -r 15 -s 352x288 -f video4linux2 -i /dev/video0 http://localhost:8090/feed1.ffm  and i get this error http://ffmpeg.pastebin.com/B1MbCXQU
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: you obviously already have metacity installed so it should work out of the box
<linuxmonster> OpenSourcedNick_,  WM's are really a personal choice. I use Gnome on one box, This one I use XFCE. another laptop with l;ow memory uses fluxbox
<awu> #PMDC
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: what have you selected in System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual Effects tab?
<OpenSourcedNick_> none
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: metacity is a window decorator ; emerald is prolly another
<PaulD> anyone know how to close an open proxy?
<anodesni> emerald is older than your grandpa
<linuxmonster> emerald is a theme I belive
<OpenSourcedNick_> phlak_user, ok let's say I choose metacity, I want it to be my one and only window decorator, no compiz or nothing else, I want it to be the default, how do I do that?
<nicofs> i need help to connect to the internet via GSM/EDGE/UMTS using my integrated modem. first it all worked out-of-the box, but the it just stopped working...
<bredtech> hi
<bredtech> Which is better to give to users inside a VirtualBox..... Windows XP or 7 (600MB or 5.4GB)
<guntbert> PaulD: what proxy software are you using?
<Koiyuki> imho win 7 > xp, by a long shot
<phlak_user> bredtech: really depends on the license you bought
<freetime41> PaulD:  /etc/init.d/squid stop
<soreau> OpenSourcedNick_: sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects>none = metacity
<mikeshultz> On an older version of ubuntu, it would automatically create shortcuts to samba shares on the desktop and in places.  Now with 10.04, it does not.  What did that, and can I get that behavior to happen again?
<phocean> hi
<PaulD> guntbert the proxy is on my phone actually
<phocean> anyone having some trouble with wifi ?
<iceroot> phocean: no
<bredtech> I own all licenses, but 5.4GB versus 600MB - both able to run Windows crap - which is better?
<PaulD> ubuntu is forwarding through the system and onto the web
<phocean> it is disconnecting / reconnecting all the time since I switched to Lucid
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: you could install ubuntu-tweak which lets you do all this
<phocean> I have no idea what to do
<OpenSourcedNick_> phlak_user,  from synaptic or the regular software installer?
<guntbert> PaulD: ah, thats a different beast - you got redirect here because you said "on ubuntu"
<CaptainTrek> guntbert: PaulD has his phone tethered to his system, it runs through a proxy
<phocean> it used to work very well so far (my laptop is quite old, a thinkpad t61 with intel chipset)
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: anyplace; synaptics is just a GUI for apt
<CaptainTrek> guntbert: he asked if he could close the proxy, i said "check here"
<CaptainTrek> guntbert: he was in #freenode asking why his proxy was banned
<PaulD> lol
<domedagen> Does anyone in this channel speak Spanish?
<guntbert> CaptainTrek: yes, I followed, but now it seems the proxy runs on the phone
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: i normally would type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<CaptainTrek> guntbert: my guess is its opened a port somewhere
<OpenSourcedNick_> phlak_user, couldn't find ubutnu-tweak or ubuntu-tweaks
<PaulD> guntbert yeah, it does but connects to comp on usb
<CaptainTrek> guntbert: which proxyscan reads as an open proxy
<anonymouse_> !es| domedagen
<anodesni> !spanish | domedagen
<ubottu> domedagen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<phlak_user> !info ubuntu-tweak
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-tweak does not exist in lucid
<OpenSourcedNick_> oh no! :(
<phlak_user> hmm let me see which repo i have
<PaulD> i dont think it should be noticing it on portscan
<CaptainTrek> PaulD: idk, hence why i'm collaborating with guntbert as well
<nicofs> i need help to connect to the internet via GSM/EDGE/UMTS using my integrated modem. first it all worked out-of-the box, but then it just stopped working...
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: its actually on this ppa --> https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/ppa
<domedagen> anodesni y anonymouse: Thank you but they're not very friendly in there. I'll contiue my search else where
<PaulD> lol cap
<guntbert> PaulD: I'm not certain, but it looks as if the phone connects to the internet through a proxy managed by your ISP...
<linuxmonster> Idid'nt know that IRCD allowed an open proxy to be running.
<phlak_user> !repeat | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nicofs> i need help to connect to the internet via GSM/EDGE/UMTS using my integrated modem. first it all worked out-of-the box, but then it just stopped working...
<phlak_user> nicofs: have you checked if you still have sufficient balance on your 3G account?
<anodesni> spanish people rude???
<OpenSourcedNick_> phlak_user, how do I get that file?
<nicofs> it's a flatrate
<CaptainTrek> PaulD: in which case, if guntbert is correct, the ISP would need to fix it iAFAIK
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: click on the "Read about installing" link on that page
<system404> hey guys need a little help just installed ubuntu total linux noob here sorry everything has gone well so far got my nvidea card up and running got all the apps i need everything grreat then i move on to move my media that i backed up from windows before i wiped my hard drive its all on dvd but when i insert the dvd it says it cant mount the vloume
<PaulD> the isp is sprint and would be pissed if i told them i was tethering
<phlak_user> nicofs: does it show up in NetworkManager?
<CaptainTrek> wait...
<nicofs> yes.
<CaptainTrek> PaulD: so... your phone is run by Sprint...
<phlak_user> nicofs: what error do you get when you try to connect
<CaptainTrek> PaulD: does the phone access the internet through ubuntu, or the other way around?
<PaulD> the other way around
<edbian> When steam comes out for linux does that mean I can play all of those awesome games like on windows?
<nicofs> phlak_user: if i click "connect" for a split second it tries to connect and then says "not connected"... apparently it doesn't even try
<CaptainTrek> so ubuntu accesses the internet through your phone?
<CaptainTrek> PaulD: so ubuntu accesses the internet through your phone?
<PaulD> yes
<PaulD> no ban yet
<linuxmonster> edbian,  not totally as some games will forever be win/mac only but they will port quite a few of them
<CaptainTrek> ...
<OpenSourcedNick_> phlak_user, weird, I added the repo and still won't find ubuntu-tweak
<phlak_user> nicofs: open a terminal; type tail -f /var/log/messages and then click. you should see some messages regarding pppd etc
<linuxmonster> ebian do you want a link to be able to run steam on ubuntu through WIne and firefgox?
<edbian> linuxmonster, That will do a lot for linux gaming huh
<sin__tax> what's a good base memory size for Ubuntu in VirtualBox?  I have 8gb total...
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: did you do a sudo apt-get update?
<edbian> linuxmonster, No thanks.  I don't game.  I'm just a linux enthusiast
<edbian> sin__tax, 2 or 3 is plenty!
<mguy> sin__tax: What do you plan on running? I use 512 in vmware
<edbian> sin__tax, I run my system with 1gb of ram comfortably
<PaulD> bbias
<sin__tax> mguy, just testing it out, playing around.
<OpenSourcedNick_> phlak_user, yeah but I think I got it wrong when I wrote ppa:gwibber-daily thingy.. should I write something else?
<sin__tax> thanks edbian
<PaulD> see if open port on phone
<linuxmonster> edbian,  well it will help linux when they do come out with a native client. And once they do I am sure a lot fo developers will port games to Linux using just OpenGL instead of always relying on DirectX.
<OpenSourcedNick_> oh ok lol found the command, trying..
<edbian> sin__tax, You can change it after the machine is made I believe.  Just not while it's running
<sin__tax> ah, good to know, thanks
<edbian> linuxmonster, That is gonna be awesome! :)
<pedro_alex> Qual é o chat do português do ubuntu ?
<edbian> linuxmonster, Gaming will never be the same
<system404> ubuntu says invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume UDF volume any help appreciated guys
<pedro_alex> Alguém me sabe dizer ?
<IdleOne> !br | pedro_alex
<ubottu> pedro_alex: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Mr_Gogo> the new ubuntu (10.04) won't instlal where 9.04 did... on intel sata raid (stripe)
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: of course that was just an example... you need to add this ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<linuxmonster> thats what holds linux back in gaming is that developers keep using DirectX only for the graphics API when there is no reason to since windows does OpenGL just fine
<OpenSourcedNick_> phlak_user, yeah, installing ubuntu-tweak as we speak.. say, how do I delete a line in terminal?
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: backspace?
<ruben-> Anyone has bitlbee 1.2.7 on hardy ?
<linuxmonster> delete a line or clear the screen?
<PaulD> ok problem is ubuntu
<OpenSourcedNick_> phlak_user, yeah that's a single character, is there a way to delete a line?
<linuxmonster> to clear the screen type clear
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: are you trying to delete a line inside a file or on the command prompt?
<PaulD> open proxy on phone no ban
<sin_tax> can you also increase the size of virtual disks later?
<OpenSourcedNick_> phlak_user,  command prompt
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: just press ctrl-c
<PaulD> so proxy hitting ubuntu and ubuntu sending it to web
<OpenSourcedNick_> oh ok that works. thanks for everything :]
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick_: np
<system404> ubuntu says invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume UDF volume any help???
<datacrusher> 2.3
<metric1983>  hey I`ve just installed ubuntu, my first linux distro and got a tiny problem just wondered if someone would mind helping, when i type apt-get install vlc i get a couple of lines of message ending am I root?  I`m guessing this means i have to shove my password in, so erm yeah, what do i need to put in and in what order would be nice to know please.
<ania> ?
<armence> Is there anyone here who can help me setup a Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch tablet on Lucid Lynx? The tablet currently is only noticed by lsusb...
<CaptainTrek> PaulD: if ubuntu uses your phone as the access point to the internet, its sending through only the phone, which is the open proxy.  as such, your issue is there.
<linuxmonster> metric1983,  use sudo
<phlak_user> metric1983: sudo apt-get install vlc
<XDS2010> thoughts on HGH ?
<metric1983> many thanks :)
<dominicdinada> how can i get the Sorenson Video Decoder installed in totem properly ? i have downloaded it prob 5 times but it doesnt install correctly
<stuarta> so has anyone ever seen the X display flipped both horizontally and vertically for only 1 user?
<XDS2010> srsly thoughts on HGH ?
<system404> ubuntu says invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume UDF volume any help appreciated guys
<||arifaX> stuarta: with the right keyboard shortcut no problem  :)
<Mr_Gogo> system404, try man mount
<system404> Mr_Gogo: tried that same error
 * phlak_user man mount sounds raunchy
<Mr_Gogo> well... seems like undocumented feature
<Mr_Gogo> ;)
<nicofs> i need help to connect to the internet via GSM/EDGE/UMTS using my integrated modem. first it all worked out-of-the box, but then it just stopped working... is there anyway to stop and/or restart the service/device?
<stuarta> ||arifaX: what's the default keybinding to do the flips then?
<dominicdinada> how can i get the Sorenson Video Decoder installed in totem properly ? i have downloaded it prob 5 times but it doesnt install correctly
<system404> Mr_Gogo: its just a dvd of data i backed up from windows before i wiped it and installed ubuntu
<Mr_Gogo> system404, what option are you trying to supply?
<barry> say, i've installed unr 10.04 in a kvm guest, however i cannot get the netbook desktop, only a dumbed down version of the standard desktop.  would anybody know why that is and how to fix it?
<system404> erm i dunno open the damn thing and let me put my data back on
<system404> lol
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<tamale1> can someone here help me re-build my raid array?
<Mr_Gogo> don't try anymore then, system404. seems it's not working :)
<phlak_user> barry: on the gdm screen there is an option to select session type; select netbook
<system404> Mr_Gogo: i know its not working i wanna know how to fix it
<dominicdinada> how can i get the Sorenson Video Decoder installed in totem properly ? i have downloaded it prob 5 times but it doesnt install correctly
<Mr_Gogo> system404, just install a windows trial, copy your data on a flash stick and retry.
<barry> phlak_user: thanks.  however i've tried both Ubuntu Netbook Edition and Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D and neither give me the right desktop
<apctr> hi all how to start ant service in 9.10 server edition
<system404> thats a long way around just to get data off a dvd im sure theres something im missing just not sure of what
<bushbaby> When installing b43-fwcutter on my 10.04 box the terminal output keeps reporting timeouts when trying to automatically download the source from openwrt servers but when manually connecting via http the server is up and fine. the install wont finish so i can't install manually either! what can i do?
<linuxmonster> I wonder if smbmount would help you system404  assuming samba is installed
<tamale1> this just doesn't look right to me.. look at the last line.. /dev/md/d4 ? Seems like a typo, but I double-checked.. I created it correctly as /dev/md4
<tamale1> ARRAY /dev/md2 level=raid5 num-devices=10 metadata=00.90 spares=1 UUID=76b5f9ef:9fd89a8e:260148ef:d7544960
<tamale1> ARRAY /dev/md3 level=raid5 num-devices=10 metadata=00.90 spares=1 UUID=e132ca0f:c4e34407:260148ef:d7544960
<tamale1> ARRAY /dev/md/d4 level=raid5 num-devices=4 metadata=01.00 spares=1 name=bigred:4 UUID=6fd53e4d:5e8df003:acd25fb8:b297c814
<Mr_Gogo> system404, me neither. i just screwed up my partition table while trying to install 10.04 ;)
<FloodBot3> tamale1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fluggo> anyone else here ever have the issue of /usr/lib/libGL.so points to an invalid place?
<PaulD> ok done feeding babies
<system404> linuxmonster: ill try it out
<Ubuntu_Fan> Hellow Room
<Ubuntu_Fan> Upgraded to Ubuntu 10.4 some of my older systesm (p4 1gb ) hang with display gpoing crazy, Otherwise all is fine any Help would be welcome
<PaulD> so what was that command to disable proxy?
<Mr_Gogo> system404, infact.. 9.04 installs smoothly and 10.04 says it can not deal with the sata stripe.
<PaulD> squid right?
<Mr_Gogo> PaulD, what kind of proxy?
<PaulD> the proxy is on my phone
<linuxmonster> system404,  not sayign ti will work but just an idea since the backup was created in windows perhaps it can mount the disk as a windows share
<PaulD> connected to ubuntu with usb
<PaulD> open proxy on phone is fine when connecting to freenode
<PaulD> but when using it on ubuntu it bans for open proxy
<PaulD> so ubuntu is forwarding the proxy on the phone to the web
<sugoruyo> hi all, can anyone help me with some preseeding stuff?
<Mr_Gogo> ;) because port 3128/8080 is open
<||arifaX> stuarta: no plan of that
<recon69_lap> hi, trying to put some music on a micro SD card, but it keeps showing up as a read only file system, any ideas?
<PaulD> how can i reject connections not of localhost?
<Mr_Gogo> or was it something else..
<Mr_Gogo> on the phone?
<stuarta> ||arifaX: i'd be happy just to know what the keybindings are to revert to a correctly oriented display
<PaulD> port 8080 on the phone
<PaulD> but proxy only works with usb
<Mr_Gogo> tell it to listen to localhost only
<PaulD> no settings for that on phone
<Mr_Gogo> well.. it's not a computer after all ;)
<||arifaX> stuarta: do you use proprietary gfx drivers, if so it must be documented there
<PaulD> close to one
<stuarta> nope
<PaulD> is android lol
<humbolt> has partimage been removed from ubuntu?
<Mr_Gogo> :)
<humbolt> how can I clone partitions in ubuntu?
<||arifaX> stuarta: googled a little, seems not so easy as I thought
<Mr_Gogo> humbolt, use clonezilla
<LjL> !info partimage | humbolt, doesn't seem like
<ubottu> humbolt,: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1 (lucid), package size 276 kB, installed size 968 kB
<piero> how to i update reproprietary using terminal
<DrGrov> How was it? I can install KDE without problems to work together with GNOME?
<piero> how to i update reproprietary using terminal
<bushbaby> When installing b43-fwcutter on my 10.04 box the terminal output keeps reporting timeouts when trying to automatically download the source from openwrt servers but when manually connecting via http the server is up and fine. the install wont finish so I can't install manually either! what can I do?
<IdleOne> piero: apt-get update
<piero> ok
<DrGrov> Any good idea on how to get workspaces working like 4 different instead of just one?
<IdleOne> piero: reproprietary? what is that
<mgolisch> bushbaby: sure you access the same server?
<IdleOne> piero: you mean repositories ?
<piero> yes
<DrGrov> I have 4 workspaces but can only select one. The first one is active and nothing happens when I click 2,3 or 4.
<IdleOne> piero: ok then the command i gave you
<apctr> how to set JAVA_HOME variable?
<GeekSquid> bushbaby: openwrt isn't where you want to get b43
<bushbaby> mgolisch, Yes. the terminal lists http://www.openwrt.org
<IdleOne> piero: apt-get safe-upgrade to install the updated packages
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: I use the multiple desktop feature atm
<bushbaby> GeekSquid, But that's where fwcutter gets the wl-alpasta.o file from..?
<mgolisch> bushbaby: you could just comment out the lines that do the download from the postinstall file and place the manualy downloaded file in the location the postinstall script expects it to be
<humbolt> LjL: E: Package partimage has no installation candidate
<linuxmonster> b43 should be in restricted drivers of Ubuntu atleast it always was for my laptops
<DrGrov> ChogyDan, my problem is I can't seem to do anything at all. I see the 4 workspaces but can't choose any. It is stuck always at the first one.
<bushbaby> mgolisch, ok thanks i'll try that
<DrGrov> ChogyDan, any ideas on where to check?
<Roasted_> Is anybody else having trouble installing anything? I just installed 9.10 due to problems with 10.04 and ite rrors out when I try to install things.
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: so if you open a window, it shows up in all 4 spaces?
<humbolt> there is no 64bit version?
<GeekSquid> bushbaby: no, it is in the restricted repo
<linuxmonster> apllications>settings>hardware drivers should list b43 as being available but not active
<DrGrov> ChogyDan, no. The problem is I can't access workspace 2,3 nor 4. I am stuck at workspace 1
<sugoruyo> hey folks, does anyone know about preseeding?
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: how can you tell?  what actually happens?
<Soyo> Roasted_, can you be more specific on the error
<Roasted_> Soyo, second, let me try to install clamtk again and Ill pastebin the error
<linuxmonster> DrGrov,  do you have workspace applet in your panel
<Soyo> k
<mbeierl> can anyone help with Ekiga and calling SIP providers?
<DrGrov> ChogyDan, well I try to click on the workspaces but it doesn't change to 2,3 or 4. Could it be that Compiz settings are messing it up ?
<Roasted_> Soyo, wait... I have clamtk installed. Despite it erroring out, it installed for me... what the...
<DrGrov> linuxmonster, yes. I am not that noob LOL
<_jesse_> hey everyone, my ubuntu 10.04 install keeps telling me that I need to do a partial upgrade
<DrGrov> linuxmonster, just new to Ubuntu so that is why I ask :)
<PaulD> hum
<linuxmonster> sorry DrGrov  was just asking some users dont is all
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: I asked because I don't get any indication that there has been a switch, just different windows
<stuarta> \o/ removed compiz and all is well with the world
<DrGrov> linuxmonster, no problem.
<sin_tax> OK, I have Ubuntu running on a VM with VirtualBox - When I go to file system, I assume this is sandboxed and cannot see any of my other (physical) HDDs?
<Soyo> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<linuxmonster> stuarta,  I remove dit also was more of a pain then it was worth
<w0ls0n> anyone here live near Harrisburg, VA ?
<DrGrov> ChogyDan, I have Pidgin, Firefox and XChat open atm but they are stuck on workspace 1.
<bushbaby> mgolisch, That seems to have worked thanks!
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: it can if you configure it
<_jesse_> so I did the partial upgrade and it broke everything, so I reinstalled from scratch, but it still wants me to do a partial upgrade for some reason
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: otherwise yes its sandboxed nicely
<sin_tax> ActionParsnip, that's on the VirtualBox side of things, right?
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: I would try disabling the compiz
<_jesse_> and now I don't know how to update the packages that need to be updated without updating the 640 packages it says I need to upgrade :(
<DrGrov> ChogyDan, ah perhaps but I lose my nice eyecandy which makes me nervous :)
<ido-> Hey
<mgolisch> bushbaby: np
<avdi> Is there any way to tell Ubuntu to stop messing with my touchpad settings?
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: yes its seperate, you can configure folders which are accessible in vbox, if you use a bridged LAN the box will appear as a system on your network and will be able to access samba shares etc etc
<piero> how do i install plugin for openvas using terminal
<phlak_user> ah just solved my skype mic issues with the help of this thread --> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451900&page=2
<DrGrov> ChogyDan, now I tried to switch XChat to workspace 2 but it went missing and I see it on workspace 2 but can't open/move/close it.
<avdi> I have a custom script that configures the touchpad on my laptop because the Ubuntu mouse/touchpad config doesn't work
<Roasted_> soyo E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<sin_tax> very cool, thanks
<avdi> But I have to re-run the script every time the laptop wakes up
<DrGrov> ChogyDan, it was working out good a few days ago even though I had Compiz enabled.
<_jesse_> so, in short, does anyone know how I can update my package manager so it reconciles everything and doesn't think I need to do a partial upgrade?
<VCoolio> if anyone knows a commmand/script to upload a file to google docs, let me know plz
<evgeniy256> Hi!
<evgeniy256> Help, please!
<evgeniy256> I need find russian ubuntu-channel.
<avdi> presumably, Ubuntu is writing new touchpad config values when it wakes up. How do I tell it to stop that?
<mgolisch> avdi: you could add it to pm-suspend`s hooks
<VCoolio> !ru | evgeniy256
<ubottu> evgeniy256: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<avdi> mgolisch: that sounds promising
<mgolisch> avdi: so it wuld automaticaly be executed on wakeup
<Cynthia> evgeniy256: /join #ubuntu-ru
<PaulD> hum
<ani_> How we set JAVA_HOME variable?..
<linuxmonster> evgeniy256,  is there not a ubuntu-ru channel?
<ActionParsnip> avdi: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9272377
<ActionParsnip> !ru | evgeniy256
<ido-> Hi. I've made a cert from startssl.com, but It doesn't seem to be valid. how can I fix this ?
<Soyo> Roasted_ try sudo apt-get -f install
<DrGrov> ChogyDan, so... Any ideas at all?
<bushbaby> mgolisch, It's installed fine according to the terminal/dpkg/aptitude etc.. but the Hardware drivers app isn't recognising it as a driver?
<linuxmonster> evgeniy256,  type /join #ubuntu-ru should do it
<ani_> How we set JAVA_HOME variable?..
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: no, ssorry
<sugoruyo> does nobody know about initrd preseeding?
<ActionParsnip> ani_: export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/folder
<DrGrov> ChogyDan, no problem. I will fix it somehow during the weekend.
<ActionParsnip> ani_: you can also set it in ~/.bashrc  to make it permanent on boot ;)
<ani_> i am trying to build a grid portal but the basic path of java is not set required by globus toolkit?.. How to fix it?..
<mgolisch> bushbaby: you mean it doenst show it? it probably thinks you do not have a card that works with that driver
<mbeierl> anyone? help with ekiga.  even something basic like does it work when pulseaudio is loaded?
<bushbaby> mgolisch, I'm sure i do. the Broadcom BCM4311 is listed on the wireless.kernel.org b43 driver section and i've had it working on this computer before..
<ChogyDan> mbeierl: why not use pidgin or empathy?
<mbeierl> pidgin doesn't do sip?
<Roasted_> Soyo, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8j45m7ER
<VirusTB> whats athe d-bus plugin in Pidign for??
<ani_> How i am set JAVA_HOME path
<mbeierl> ChogyDan: does empathy do sip?
<mgolisch> bushbaby: tried modprobing the kernelmodule manualy?
<Soul_Sample> not really an ubuntu issue, but since rhythmbox is the designated player, I was wondering if there was a way to make it play nicely and scrobble a track that's playing on repeat EVERY time to last.fm instead of just once
<GeekSquid> bushbaby: have you tried using the restricted drivers manager?
<rocket16> How is Visualization made in Exaile?
<bushbaby> mgolisch, No? GeekSquid The one under System->Admin->Hardware Drivers..
<ChogyDan> mbeierl: I don't know, but I thought pidgin and empathy took over the VOIP workload from ekiga, in terms of what is supported
<GeekSquid> bushbaby: yep
<Soyo> Roasted_ try sudo apt-get -f install
<ubuntu91human> Hello, anybody there?
<bushbaby> GeekSquid, yes. that's the one that's not listing it.. even though aptitude confims its installed?
<ChogyDan> mbeierl: I don't really know what SIP is, but it looks like pidgin supports at least one version of it, SIMPLE
<GeekSquid> bushbaby: installed from what source?
<Roasted_> Soyo, I did. that was the error I got at the end of running that.
<rocket16> ubuntu91human: Ll, there are 1752 people here, including you & me,
<ubuntu91human> Can I have the same old Ubuntu Theme in 10.04? and the Scream saver is worse than 9.1
<mbeierl> ChogyDan: SIP is voice over IP stuff, used for IP phones
<Aazoris> Hey Cynthia, are here and if so would mind helping me some more please?
<mgolisch> bushbaby: yeah but if hardware-drivers doesnt list it it probably thinks you do not have hardware that requires this driver
<Soyo> oh you sent an amendment, i c
<dominicdinada> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu91human> rocket16..... I want my 9.1 theme back, how am I gonna do that?
<urthmover> !gnome vs kde
<ubuntu91human> brb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rocket16> ubuntu91human: Well, you can definitely customize new themes, And, you can have bisigi themes as well.
<pepie34> Hi, where should i ask to port python-kinterbasdb from 3.2 (lucid amd64) to 3.3 (lucid 386) on amd64, ? the compilation on amd64 is straightforward from 386 source
<bushbaby> GeekSquid, I tried with apt-get and that was timing out so I installed from the 10.04 liveCD and that has apparently worked.. though not according to Hardware Drivers app
<ubuntu91human> WHAT is bisigi themes?
<bushbaby> mgolisch, Is there a way to trick it into assuming the hardware does support it? (even though i know it does..)
<ubuntu91human> and where is the USB startup disk creator in 10.04????
<Aazoris> Ok take it she's not here, Is there anyone else knows about the Ubuntu Server? Mine is on a VPS and I believe its called unmanaged, cause its " in a data centre "
<w0ls0n> anyone here live near Harrisburg, VA ?
<mgolisch> bushbaby: if you installed the driver package manaualy using apt you can just use modprobe to load the kernel module
<mgolisch> bushbaby: like sudo modprobe b43 or whatever the name of the kernel module is
<Soyo> andale32.exe? that's odd why a .exe?
<bushbaby> mgolisch, how would i go about doing that?
<bushbaby> mgolisch, ok thanks
<GeekSquid> bushbaby: seems you have a line in your sources.list or sources.list.d that is trying to pull the wrong driver
<DrGrov> Can I use KDE and GNOME running side by side in Ubuntu 10.04 without any issues ?
<rocket16> ubuntu91human: You can definitely download it in Synaptic or Software center
<tdn> How can I adjust the color temperature on my monitor?
<rocket16> ubuntu91human: Bisigi is a collection of some great themes for Ubuntu.
<ubuntu91human> I have two Ubuntu, I installed 32bit on first one, this one is still Ubuntu 9.1 becasue I don't know whether I should install 32bit or 64bit on second one? any idea?
<coz_> tdn,   the monitor should have a  menu for that  unless this is a laptop  and even then
<bushbaby> GeekSquid, so i could just edit the sources.list file? if so where is it located?
<AidenGarrett> Hello I just put ubuntu on my new computer and I have no sound I have an alienware m17x with nvidia hda
<GeekSquid> DrGrov: yes, both can run however, you'll only see one at a time
<ubuntu91human> rocket16 : Will I find the old "human" themes on 10.04?
<tdn> coz_, it is a laptop. I would like to do it from software. Maybe with an ICC profile?
<rocket16> DrGrov: Sure, but the performance of KDE applications in Gnome and Gnome applications in KDE will be less.
<GeekSquid> bushbaby: /etc/apt/
<DrGrov> GeekSquid, yes i know. i can only run gnome and kde one at a time.
<DrGrov> GeekSquid, i am not that noob lol :)
<coz_> tdn,  mm   not sure exactly in that case    there could be a gnome or kde utility for that
<DrGrov> rocket16, i know. gtk and qt apps are different in gnome or kde depending on which one running.
<bushbaby> GeekSquid, thanks
<tdn> coz_, I use Kubuntu 10.04.
<Soyo> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<tdn> coz_, I have not been able to find anything.
<coz_> tdn,   ok let me see if I can find something..this is gnome?
<GeekSquid> DrGrov: you can if you setup multiple k/v/m on 1 computer .. but that gets complicated
<drobiazgowy> What is a name of process of ubuntu live cd installer?
<tdn> coz_, nope. KDE.
<coz_> tdn, ok hold on
<ubuntu91human> and the log-in window is better in 9.1, it looks ugly in 10.04. ( i know it's not important, well..)
<tdn> coz_, but I would like to be able to do it in gnome also. But preferably in KDE.
<drobiazgowy> How start live cd ubuntu installer from terminal?
<rocket161> ubuntu91human: Sorry, I got disconnected. To get Ubuntu 9.10 theme in 10.04, in a terminal type "sudo apt-get install human-theme" (without quotes)
<bpgoldsb> I'm using home directory encryption (and have been for 6+ months).  I just upgraded a box from 9.10 -> 10.04.  Now, when I log in as User A, everything is fine.  When I log in as User B (through GDM), nothing starts up, including gnome panels.  I've traced around, and I notice that while /home/userb/.Private is mounted, trying to 'ls /home/userb' just hangs.  Anyone have any ideas what to do?
<ubuntu91human> rocket161 : thank you!!
<drobiazgowy> Great :)
<bushbaby> mgolisch, modprobe didn't work..
<rocket161> ubuntu91human: AM pleasure, my friend, :)
<drobiazgowy> Anyone can help?
<maruen> Somebody knows how do I delete files through FTP that are older then for example 20 days?
<donavan01> need to make backup copies of my DVDs tried k9copy but every time it starts to run it crashes ... anyone know of another good burning program that doesnt care about copy protection and what not
<drobiazgowy> Thats simple issue :D
<ubuntu91human> rocket116 : Are you the one .....??
<coz_> tdn, maybe this link will start you off in the right direction   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_color_management
<drobiazgowy> I want to start ubuntu live cd installer from terminal
<ubuntu91human> rocket161 : Do you still remember me?
<rocket161> ubuntu91human: Yes, since I got a problem with server, I had to rename myself as rocket161, :)
<jervin> What's the status of firefox 3.5+ firefox-bin getting stuck when you close it down and sitting there consuming processor until killed?
<bushbaby> GeekSquid, the sources.list doesn't seem to show anything out of the ordinary?
<drobiazgowy> What is the name of damn process? :D
<geekphreak> hey guys
<rocket161> ubuntu91human: Yes, why not?
<geekphreak> is paltalk servers having issue?
<rocket161> Hello geekphreak, :D
<ubuntu91human> rocket161 : Wow~ How did you know it's me????
<drobiazgowy> Gee
<bushbaby> GeekSquid, http://pastebin.com/rGmpmYhg
<ubuntu91human> Can I have a private chat with you?
<geekphreak> everytime i try to install it tell me , timeout error
<rocket161> ubuntu91human: Friend, it might be that you are confusing me to be somebody else, :( If you have any querry, you can definitely Private Message me
<rocket161> ubuntu91human: Sure
<mgolisch> bushbaby: what does modprobe say?
<GeekSquid> bushbaby: is there anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<robots> hey yall!
<bushbaby> mgolisch, nothing, it completes but Hardware DRivers doesn't show anything new.. could try rebooting?
<robots> mabye try a biggger shoe size
<Soyo> hi
<bushbaby> GeekSquid, yes, one file but the entire thing is commented out.
<mgolisch> bushbaby: hardware-drivers doesnt show it because it thinks your do not need that driver
<system404> still cant mount UDF disks guys any help appreciated getting invalid option error
<drobiazgowy> Name of the process of live cd installer.....
<robots> so haha
<bushbaby> mgolisch, but surely it should still show it as an option?
<mgolisch> bushbaby: does ifconfig -a show a new networkinterface? also read the output of dmesg command it might tell you why the driver fails to load if it does
<geekphreak> huess no one knows
<geekphreak> cya folks
<eug0> hey all, quick question.  i am trying to link in -licuuc into my g++ app, but since my /usr/lib has /usr/lib/libicuuc.so.XXX, ld doesn't see it.  is there a nice way to fix this?
<bushbaby> mgolisch, ok i'll pastebin results..
<advocate> i have dual boot xp and 9.04 . when i try to install 10.04 at partition stage says this computer has no operating system
<rapha> Help! I'm sitting in a library trying to unlearn 10 years of tab-key usage because Ubuntu 10.04 can just not be arsed into STOPPING to use the PC speaker!
<Tux_bbg> hi
<Sonsee> <advocate> do it manually
<dirtydevil> My network manager is not working. i removed it by mistake.. anybody help please
<bushbaby> mgolisch, yes ifconfig now shows the extra eth1_renamed interface in addition to the initial (connected) eth0 one
<Sonsee> <advocate> partitions
<system404> still cant mount UDF disks guys any help appreciated getting invalid option error
<GeekSquid> eug0: question #gcc for programming help
<mgolisch> bushbaby: does the iwconfig command show that this is a wireless interface?
<linuxmonster> system404,  so samba did'nt work huh?
<bushbaby> mgolisch, also dmesg spams me with "Unknown keycode pressed" but that is apparently a known issue with my dell i've yet to fix..
<advocate> sonsee i did manually but shows one single whole disk no partition
<eug0> geeksquid: asking in there now..
<system404> linuxmonster: nope
<eug0> geeksquid: was hoping ubuntu would have an "auto symlink" feature of somesort
<Soyo> dirtydevil, did you try the synaptic package manager?
<dirtydevil> ya
<CrazyTux[w]> Hey guys -- I'm having a problem using my DUAL DVI RADEON graphics card ---http://pastie.org/969853 is my xorg (right now my monitors are cloned) any help is appreciated, thanks!
<hmw> would someone be so kind and check, if the video player works? http://80.109.22.34/flowplayertest/
<bushbaby> mgolisch, no, the interface has no wireless extensions apparently..
<Sonsee> <advocate> if you are in 9.04 does it work fine?
<mgolisch> hm, maybe the driver didnt load properly
<dirtydevil> Soyo: I removed it from panel mistakenly and from startup applications list too
<mgolisch> or its not managed by wireless extensions, never had a broadcom wlan
<eug0> geeksquid: looks like the channel is +m
<bushbaby> mgolisch, I'll try rebooting. back in a moment.
<Soyo> dirtydevil, so its not uninstalled, just no link to it then?
<IdleOne> hmw: yes
<advocate> sonsee 9.04 and xp are fine but when trying to install any other ubuntu version same error
<hmw> IdleOne: thanks!
<dirtydevil> Soyo: i guess yes
<IdleOne> hmw: but please don't post links to copywritten material like movies in here :)
<GeekSquid> eug0: you could ls /your/working/lib/dir/ /usr/lib/
<Sonsee> <advocate> do upgrade
<VirusTB> Pysdm is a program to automatically setup partitions every time Ubuntu starts. This is verified to work in 9.04. << Does it work on 10.04 ????
<advocate> sonsee not upgrading from 9.04 to 10.04
<hmw> IdleOne: that link wont be up for long, i promise
<pgpkeys> anyone know of an algebra tutorial app for linux? kde/qt4 based preferably otherwise..
<pgpkeys> can't find anything in the ubuntuone software frontend or searching manually by hand through apat-cache
<pgpkeys> err apt-cache even
<Beyecixramd> Free CAD for Linux?
<rab13s> ATTN: To the owner of the white ford pick-up, Your are parked in fire zone and will need to be moved, or we will tow your vehicle
<GeekSquid> Beyecixramd: gcad or qcad
<bushbaby_> mgolisch, Rebooting made no difference..
<GeekSquid> !ot | rab13s
<ubottu> rab13s: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tdn> coz_, hmm... Ok.
<TheMusicGuy> Using ntfs-3g, the acl package and UserMapping files, I theorize that I can install Ubuntu into an existing Windows NTFS filesystem, thus sharing partition space between Windows and Ubuntu. Any thoughts on this?
<rab13s> so far every cad i have tried for linux just doesnt compair to Autodesk
<mgolisch> bushbaby_:  i suspekt the driver does not support your hardware or the firmware was not properly extracted
<system404> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0 help help help
<maruen> Anyone knows how can I delete files oder then a certain number of days through FTP?
<Beyecixramd> rab13s: yeah, GIMP can't compare to Photoshop, that's what we must fight :)
<mgolisch> system404: audio cd?
<tdn> coz_, this app: http://www.stereopsis.com/flux/ mentions a linuxapp called xflux that should do it via glibc.
<Jordan_U> system404: When do you get this error?
<system404> data dvd
<Beyecixramd> rab13s: .....and i'm totally NOT buying Autodesk or using Wine
<bushbaby_> mgolisch, That will probably be improper extraction then as there is definately support as it's worked before..
<apctr> hi ..how to set java_home variable in ubuntu
<mbeierl> unetbootin is not working for me for lucid.  Used same usb stick, but it's always coming back with no bootable os found
<UnderSampled> hello
<system404> i get error when trying to mount the disc
<Beyecixramd> thanks GeekSquid
<mgolisch> bushbaby_: id try modprobing the module and then nopaste the output of the dmesg command
<coz_> tdn,   that doesnt seem to be for linux
<pgpkeys> system404 ~ mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /cdrom or -t udf
<mgolisch> bushbaby_: maybe it tells us why it wont work
<Sonsee> <advocate> can you edit partitions in ubuntu 9.04?
<GeekSquid> TheMusicGuy: really really unsupported, ntfs doesn't support user:group file permissions
<VirusTB> Pysdm is a program to automatically setup partitions every time Ubuntu starts. This is verified to work in 9.04. << Does it work on 10.04 ????
<pgpkeys> umless you're using a DL DVD in a SL dvd drive in which case forget it :)
<mgolisch> system404: maybe its udf format?
<VirusTB> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<VCoolio> tdn: you may like redshift, find it on launchpad I think
<system404> it is UDF
<system404> its a data DVD
<system404> burned in windows 7
<pgpkeys> mount -t udf  /dev/sr0 /cdrom
<rab13s> Beyecixramd: autodesk doesnt work well with wine, or at all,  and im not trying to justify buying autodesk in anyway, what do you find to be a useable cad program?  id really like to stop running this virtual box just for cad
<pgpkeys> doesn't matter, that doesn't make it a UDF unless you specifically chose that format. most win software uses iso9660 with rockwell extensions
<Beyecixramd> rab13s: QCad, it's a bit buggy, but works for that matter..
<UnderSampled> Is it possible to forward X applications over ssh without X actually being installed?
<TheMusicGuy> GeekSquid: Really? I think it does, actually.
<VCoolio> tdn: https://launchpad.net/redshift
<Beyecixramd> rab13s: ill try GCad, which i never heard of
<pgpkeys> and that that uses udf under windows usually chooses udf 1.0 rather than the newer udf2 as well
<sin_tax> What does swapping from workspace 1-4 do?
<Soyo> dirtydevil, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/user-guide/C/gospanel-8.html its for an old version but I don't think it has changed since then
<rab13s> Beyecixramd: thanks Ill look into thoes 2
<pgpkeys> sin_tax ~ moves you between the virtual desktops
<ratcheer> sin_tax: It just gives you ways to organize your work.
<system404> pgpkeys: mount -t udf  /dev/sr0 /cdrom is what gives me the wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0, error
<TheMusicGuy> GeekSquid: Windows doesn't show it usually, but NTFS actually does associate owners and groups with files _in addition_ to the ACLs.
<GeekSquid> TheMusicGuy: nope, it won't let you install onto ntfs
<sin_tax> Well, I created a folder on the desktop and it stays on all 4... Is that expected?
<bushbaby_> mgolisch, this is the output to dmesg command as far as my current line scrollback will allow.. [ http://pastebin.com/XKQPt6Dp ]
<pgpkeys> system404 ~ try udf2
<dirtydevil> Soyo: ping
<pgpkeys> system404 ~ and, it could be a multisession which means it's not closed which could be giving you grief too
<Soyo> dirtydevil, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/user-guide/C/gospanel-8.html its for an old version but I don't think it has changed since then
<ratcheer> sin_tax: I'm not sure. I don't use folders on my desktop.
<ward_> hello I have a problem installing sun-java6-jre
<ward_> I get Couldn't find package
<UnderSampled> hello?
<ward_> and the multiverse repos are enabled and did an update
<tdn> coz_, look below, it says "try xflux for linux"
<Aazoris_1> anyone know where I can find a legible list of ubuntu server commands
<tdn> VCoolio, will look into it.
<system404> pgpkeys: udf2 returns unknown filesystem type 'udf2'
<GeekSquid> ward_: partner repo
<ward_> where can I find the info GeekSquid ?
<coz_> tdn,   hold on
<Soyo> dirtydevil, otherwise you could try, settings manager -> panel
<UnderSampled> What do I have to do before I can forward X clients from Ubuntu-Server?
<pgpkeys> ok then they have udf2 support built into the udf generic module rather than as a seperate support. to ME, it sounds like its an unclosed multisession (whatever app you used might have forgotten to close the session on the DVDR)
<TheMusicGuy> GeekSquid: Making full use of ntfs-3g's UserMapping feature it is entirely possible to get per-file unix-style permissions. I know so because I'm using them right now.
<ward_> GeekSquid: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner is enabled
<rkg> Soyo: I tried it too
<pgpkeys> but that requires you going back and using that app and telling it to close the session ONLY
<tdn> VCoolio, how do I install that redshift in Ubuntu?
<mgolisch> bushbaby_: seems to load the driver successfully,atleast it doenst say otherwise, can you nopaste the output of the lspci command? maybe we can find out why hardware-drivers didnt suggest you to install this driver
<GeekSquid> ward_: sudo apt sun-<tab><tab>
<system404> pgpkeys: its not a multisession disk i just burned it today before wiping windows off my machine its just a media backup burned using nero
<bart_> where do i create a bug report on the installer?
<ward_> GeekSquid: it being autocompleted
<pgpkeys> hehe nero is notorious for forgetting to close sessions. that doesn't mean a thing
<mgolisch> bart_: in launchpad i guess? as for all ubuntu bugs
<bushbaby_> mgolisch, http://pastebin.com/SiVkHk9P
<Pici> bart_: The text installer or the live-cd installer?
<TheMusicGuy> GeekSquid: Ubuntu doesn't enable Posix ACLs or UserMapping by default, and I would guess that's probably one of the reasons that the Ubuntu installer won't let you install to an NTFS filesystem. However, I would imagine that with a proper UserMapping it would be possible to transfer a Ubuntu installation onto an NTFS partition once its been created.
<tdn> coz_, ok.
<pgpkeys> system404 ~ it could also be just a bad burn
<ratcheer> bart_: On Launchpad
<ward_> GeekSquid: E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<ido-> how do i update my ca root certificates ?
<system404> pgpkeys: it works fine in windows
<drobizagowy> Anyone knows how start ubiquty installer from hdd?
<Beyecixramd> drobizagowy: what?? use Wubi...
<UnderSampled> Does anyone have an answer to my question?
<bart_> lol.. i'm such a noob... yea... the live cd installer and where the heck is launchpad?
<VCoolio> tdn: there are packages for karmic; if you have lucid, download the .tar.bz, extract, go into folder, then ./configure then make then sudo make install (or use checkinstall if you want a deb and be able to remove later with apt-get or synaptic)
<pgpkeys> system404 ~ then i am afraid i have no more clues to offer
<GeekSquid> ward_: strange, it should
<Soyo> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<drobizagowy> Beyecixramd I have remastered system on cd and I want to install it on hdd
<Beyecixramd> UnderSampled: what was your question?
<dirtydevil_> Soyo i tried it but still not working
<UnderSampled> Beyecixramd: What do I have to do before I can forward X clients from Ubuntu-Server?
<ward_> GeekSquid: Yes indeed .. did it before but with clean install of karmic it doesn't work
<Beyecixramd> drobizagowy: hmmmm im not sure what you mean
<tdn> VCoolio, ok. THanks. Will try that.
<TheMusicGuy> GeekSquid: The only issue I can see with that is that Windows might complain about some of the filenames that Ubuntu might create, even though NTFS technically supports them.
<VCoolio> tdn: no wait, there is a ppa: https://launchpad.net/~jonls/+archive/redshift-ppa
<Beyecixramd> UnderSampled: open ports and such?
<drobizagowy> Beyecixramd ubiquity dont start when I launch it from terminal
<b0n1> hi if i connect to a server via ssh and i know a program is installed there but the command for it doesnt work in the terminal, how can i use the program ?
<Soyo> dirtydevil, if you go to system -> add/remove and search network manager does it show it as installed?
<UnderSampled> Beyecixramd: what do I have to install?
<mneptok> b0n1: what app?
<Beyecixramd> drobizagowy: are you sure you installed it?
<b0n1> bluefish
<drobizagowy> Beyecixramd I have it in synaptic
<mneptok> b0n1: ssh -X user@host
<b0n1> i did
<Beyecixramd> UnderSampled: nothing in theory... the X are both client and server...
<b0n1> not working
<b0n1> it says command not found
<mneptok> b0n1: "which bluefish"
<UnderSampled> Beyecixramd: huh?
<b0n1> but the program is installed
<b0n1> bluefish editor
<Beyecixramd> drobizagowy: im afraid i have no idea then... try in a terminal or something
<GeekSquid> TheMusicGuy: good luck, like I said it isn't supported
<UnderSampled> Beyecixramd: hmm let me try something
<mneptok> b0n1: type that command
<b0n1> html
<ratcheer> Beyecixramd: Wouldn't you have to set DISPLAY ?
<Beyecixramd> UnderSampled: what i mean is that you already have the X client and server with the xorg package
<abuayyoub> Hi, can someone please help me. I want to replace the contents of my / folder with a backup / folder. How can I do this?
<dirtydevil_> Soyo: Network Manager and Metwok tools are installed
<b0n1> the command is usually "bluefish <file> "
<Beyecixramd> ratcheer: maybe... no idea
<TheMusicGuy> GeekSquid: Needless to say I'm trying this on a virtual machine first :)
<UnderSampled> Beyecixramd: does Xorg come with ubuntu-server?
<CommunistYoshi> question: if I has Ubuntu Intrepid installed through wubi, can I install Xubuntu Lucid with wubi without uninstalling it first?
<mneptok> b0n1: "which bluefish"  <---- type THAT command (no quotes)
<b0n1> oh ok xD
<mgolisch> bushbaby_: the wiki actualy says to install: bcmwl-kernel-source
<Beyecixramd> UnderSampled: the only servers in earth with graphical display are Mac OS X server and Windws * Server
<mgolisch> bushbaby_: try to install this, then sudo modprobe -r b43 and then try hardware-drivers again
<GeekSquid> TheMusicGuy: why not use a virtual disk partition?
<Beyecixramd> UnderSampled: for the rest, you'll have to install them separately
<b0n1> it says no bluefish in
<UnderSampled> Beyecixramd: yes
<ward_> GeekSquid: look like a bug in karmic
<UnderSampled> Beyecixramd: which is why I asked what I need to do to be able to forward X
<ratcheer> UnderSampled: I think you need to "export DISPLAY=hostname:0.0: where hostname is the name of the host you want to throw the windows to.
<mneptok> b0n1: so then the app is not in your $PATH, which is why you can't just type the command name
<abuayyoub>  Hi, can someone please help me. I want to replace the contents of my / folder with a backup / folder. How can I do this?
<TheMusicGuy> GeekSquid: I can't install windows to a virtual disk without a virtual machine
<b0n1> but i can use my bluefish right?
<bushbaby_> mgolisch, haha so it does! well spotted thanks
<Beyecixramd> UnderSampled: wait... the ubuntu server box will be the X client or the X server?
<b0n1> on my pc
<UnderSampled> ratcheer: and that doesn't require a copy of X
<UnderSampled> ?
<UnderSampled> Beyecixramd: the host
<CommunistYoshi> my question?
<b0n1> how does that work ?
<ratcheer> UnderSampled: TYPO ""export DISPLAY=hostname:0.0"
<UnderSampled> Beyecixramd: I am forwarding the program to a windows box with cygwin-X
 * arianit is away: I'm busy
<TheMusicGuy> GeekSquid: the point is not just to get Ubuntu onto an NTFS parition but to get Ubuntu and Windows to Share a partition.
<mgolisch> TheMusicGuy: actualy you can install to a vhd in vista and win7
<ward_> GeekSquid: looks like it was a karmic repos
<GeekSquid> ward_: ill be happy to triage, I'm getting coffee and irc'ing from my droid, give me 15 min
<b0n1> mneptok,  you know what i mean?
<ratcheer> Beyecixramd: His server will be the X-client
<tertl3> can you run games in wine?
<ward_> GeekSquid: running lucid ;)
<CommunistYoshi> if I has Ubuntu Intrepid installed through wubi, can I install Xubuntu Lucid with wubi without uninstalling it first?
<TheMusicGuy> mgolisch: that
<shubbar> how can i drag a window to another desktop? it used to work with 9.10
<TheMusicGuy> mgolisch: that's news to me
<Aazoris_1> Ok when I start up my ssh to get to my vps is that the area to where I input " sudo apt-get update "
<mgolisch> tertl3: yes, to some degree, see appdb.winehq.com for supported applications and how well they work in wine
<Beyecixramd> tertl3: most of them.... check the wine hq database
<CommunistYoshi> is anyone answering my question?
<UnderSampled> ratcheer: Beyecixramd: I thought an X client was the program you run
<VirusTB> k
<abuayyoub>  Hi, can someone please help me. I want to replace the contents of my / folder with a backup / folder. How can I do this?
<VirusTB> ash-2plus1<<  huh
<GeekSquid> ward_: lucid comes with openjava, as it's java, not sure why they did that
<sin_tax> OK, installing flash - Are the swfdec or gnash players any better than adobe?
<Beyecixramd> UnderSampled: Xorg is both the server and the client. For example, in this nettop im running both server and client (connected to 127.0.0.1)
<Beyecixramd> sin_tax: better as in free speech... yes, better as in performance improvement... no way
<sin_tax> Beyecixramd, thanks
<UnderSampled> Beyecixramd: ok, but the client is the program you run, the server is the screen. right?
<CommunistYoshi> Hello
<rocket16> !hi | CommunistYoshi
<ubottu> CommunistYoshi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<UnderSampled> Beyecixramd: so you can forward a client (running on one computer) to the server of annother
<mgolisch> abuayyoub: whats that for? if its wuby why not just replace the whole image file?
<UnderSampled> Beyecixramd: right?
<b0n1> how can i open a file on a server with an app that is only installed on my pc ?
<Beyecixramd> UnderSampled: hmm... i run the server, and that renders my stuff. and the client interprets it all and displays it
<Beyecixramd> UnderSampled: no, that's backwards...
<b0n1> to be concrete i want to open a text file with bluefish
<UnderSampled> which is backwards?
<Beyecixramd> UnderSampled: in the TCP/IP protocol, the server is the one which produces the information
<CommunistYoshi> if I has Ubuntu Intrepid installed through wubi, can I install Xubuntu Lucid with wubi without uninstalling it first?
<Beyecixramd> UnderSampled: the client interprets and displays it
<b0n1> but i cant just use the command bluefish host@...
<UnderSampled> but xorg doesn't follow those nymonics
<mgolisch> b0n1: you will need to use somekind of networkfilesystem like smb/nfs or access it via ftp
<Beyecixramd> UnderSampled: yes it does... why wouldn't it?
<abuayyoub> mgolisch,  i just need a simple command that says move everything in this directory to the root directory overwriting all files and folders.
<bushbaby_> mgolisch, http://pastebin.com/9tkceQTa
<monk> Hi all
<hiexpo> is there a way for me to go back i goffed and uninstalled an app and wanna put my system back to the way it was before
<GeekSquid> CommunistYoshi: intrepid is EOL, so you may have difficulty
<VirusTB> virus
<VirusTB> ?
<b0n1> mgolisch,  do you mean for example using nautilus and  use fish ... ?
<monk> I am using Ubuntu with Xfce
<VirusTB> b0n1<< whats nautilus
<apctr> apt-get giving error process halted bcoz there were too many errors
<Aazoris_1> Ok when I start up my ssh to get to my vps is that the area to where I input " sudo apt-get update "
<CommunistYoshi> just want to know if new wubi will nuke the old
<Beyecixramd> VirusTB: the file browser of GNOME
<CommunistYoshi> I've wanted to clean install Xubuntu for a looooong time
<UnderSampled> Beyecixramd: http://linuxfinances.info/info/x.html
<GeekSquid> Aazoris_1: yes
<CommunistYoshi> ...
<mgolisch> bushbaby_: any proxys set or something?
<Aazoris_1> Thank u
<apctr> hi all apt-get giving error process halted bcoz there were too many errors
<monk> Can anyone please guide me how to turn off the annoying feature which pops up a list of windows on my desktop for all mounted partitions whenever it automatically mounts my portable hard disk drive?
<Beyecixramd> what, UnderSampled...
<mgolisch> bushbaby_: does echo $http_proxy return anything on a terminal?
<CommunistYoshi> apt-get install helpful-people
<GeekSquid> CommunistYoshi: wubi is anything but clean
<abuayyoub> mgolisch, what I have tried so far is cd into the backup dir and sudo mv -f * / but i keep getting mv: cannot move 'bin to /bin' folder is not empty and the same on down for boot, dev, etc,home, ...
<bushbaby_> mgolisch, yes i have a uni proxy but thats set under the preferences settings and applied systemwide
<Beyecixramd> monk in the file browser, play with the settings
<b0n1> ups i mean konqueror not nautilus
<Beyecixramd> monk: it's in the settings window of Nautilus
<CommunistYoshi> I'd prefer to use the CD I burnt, but really don't feel like it. At all.
<UnderSampled> Beyecixramd: section 1. introduction to X goes over the fact that server and client are backwords
<CommunistYoshi> just want to know if the new version of wubi will nuke the old
<bushbaby_> mgolisch, and the command returns the correct proxy settings
<Beyecixramd> b0n1: are you sure you didn't mean Dolphin? (The KDE 4.x file browser)
<monk> Hey Beyecixramd, thanks
<mgolisch> bushbaby_: can you download anything using wget?
<ratcheer> UnderSampled: They are not backwards, that is the design of X
<Beyecixramd> UnderSampled: hmmm... then everything backwards, answering to your question, yes
<Beyecixramd> monk: done it?
<monk> Let me try this, but thanks a lot for the helpful pointer
<b0n1> hm the fish command doesnt work on konqueror ... protocol not supported
<Beyecixramd> monk: okay, ill sit here
<b0n1> oh dear that cant be so difficult
<UnderSampled> ratcheer: I understand why they name it that way. it just confuses some people
<GeekSquid> abuayyoub: you want to move, that won't work if things are mounted, you can cp... with -r recursively
<CommunistYoshi> just want to know if the new version of wubi will nuke the old
<UnderSampled> ratcheer: and it makes it hard to talk about X when people are thinking oppositely
<Beyecixramd> CommunistYoshi: yes
<monk> Hey Beyecixramd, I have one doubt though, I am using Xfce, so I use Thunar, not Nautilus, will the settings still be the same?
<ratcheer> UnderSampled: yes, it confused me for a long time, too. I learned to accept it.
<bushbaby_> mgolisch, no i can't they timeout too...
<CommunistYoshi> Oh good, will install xubuntu later
<mgolisch> b0n1: you can just use sshfs
<bushbaby_> mgolisch, i'll try reapplying proxy settings
<Beyecixramd> monk: in Xfce it should be even easier... go to the control panel, and file borwser settings, or something like that
<Aazoris_1> Anyone, could someone tell me what this mean please|  sudo: apt-get: command not found   | I cant seem to stop ubuntu from producing this, I cant install anything
<mgolisch> bushbaby_: soething must be wrong with the value of $http_proxy
<llutz> b0n1: try "sftp://user@host" in konqueror
<GeekSquid> Aazoris_1: remove the :
<monk> okay Beyecixramd
<monk> I am trying that
<bushbaby_> mgolisch, It's the correct value as given by the university.. and firefox and xchat work fine with it?
<linuxmonster> I love XFCE reminds me of Enlightenment without the overhead
<b0n1> nice :) it works thank oyu llutz
<discopatrick> 10.04 desktop, System > Preferences > Network Connections - where are the settings saved to? and will they take precedence over /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Beyecixramd> linuxmonster: i would use E17 if it was more... finished
<VirusTB> ok col thanks
<b0n1> and there is no way to  do that what i want in console ?
<b0n1> or i mean at least not an easy way
<mgolisch> b0n1: sshfs
<llutz> b0n1: using sshfs or "mc"
<Aazoris_1> Hold on this how I input it exact, im copying it from the ssh window; [root@Anthony ~]# sudo apt-get  This is what i did and got the sudo: apt-get not found
<b0n1> i connect with sshfs on my server
<b0n1> and then the command bluefish works ?
<Beyecixramd> Aazoris_1: that seems so f****ed up...
<b0n1> or how do you mean it
<mgolisch> Aazoris_1: why do you use the sudo command if your root?
<llutz> Aazoris_1: dont use sudo if you are root already
<Aazoris_1> cause they told me to do that
<GeekSquid> Aazoris_1: you don't need sudo if you are root
<MrPancake> askhl_: su -
<Aazoris_1> ok
<MrPancake> er, Aazoris_1 rather.
<Aazoris_1> So all i need to do is apt-get
<MrPancake> su -, and then try it.  /sbin and /usr/sbin likely aren't in your path.
<Soyo> Aazoris_1 but don't tell "them" you are root, lol
<b0n1> llutz,  did you mean it that way?
<monk> Hey Beyecixramd, thank you so much for the help, it worked
<mgolisch> bushbaby_: what does the value look like? does it start with http:// ?
<Beyecixramd> monk: ;)
<llutz> b0n1: yes
<b0n1> ok
<notmorewindows> hi, i cant update to the new motor anvivirus clamav 0.96.1, and isnt in the repositories ubuntu 10.04 lts
<Aazoris_1> <Soyo> Aazoris_1 but don't tell "them" you are root, lol ---------- What you mean by that dont tell who
<b0n1> sshfs is a program i can connect to different servers and use there my own programs?
<bushbaby_> mgolisch, http://wwwcache.etcetcetcetc...
<b0n1> llutz,  ?
<Beyecixramd> Aazoris_1: root is the owner of the system. If someone manages to get root access to your pc, you're lost...
<notmorewindows> how ca i update it?
<bushbaby_> on port 3128
<coz_> tdn,  ok back
<coz_> tdn,   let me download that and take a look
<Soyo> Whoever told you you must use sudo
<Beyecixramd> Aazoris_1: root is more powerful than Administrator in Windows
<llutz> b0n1: sshfs allows you to mount remote-hosts to local dirs and work with it
<notmorewindows> how i can update it?
<Aazoris_1> oh ok
<b0n1> wow
<b0n1> thats great
<Aazoris_1> um so how would i use the update would it be like su - update
<llutz> Aazoris_1: why are you root on a server when you don't have a single clue what you're doing?
<folgo> ciao a tutti
<b0n1> cant imagine that this is allowed on secure servers
<scott_ino> does anyone know if they fixed gnome power manager to display the amount of time left for a battery for certain laptops
<Beyecixramd> Aazoris_1: good there are some mods watching over your shoulder and warning you if someone issues a harmful command
<GeekSquid> !it | folgo
<ubottu> folgo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Aazoris_1> Cause I bought it and every1 need to learn from somewhere
<Beyecixramd> notmorewindows: have you got rid of windows completely already?
<c-ruz> hi for all
<llutz> b0n1: "mkdir ~/host && sshfs user@host:~/ ~/host" needs sshfs installed and you have to be member of group fuse
<folgo> •ubottu• grazie .. è la 1 volta che arrivo qui e cercavo di capire .. grazie per la gentilezza..^^
<rocket16> !hi | c-ruz
<ubottu> c-ruz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Beyecixramd> folgo: ubottu is a bot. And don't speak anything else but english here
<llutz> Aazoris_1: better use a vbox/vmware server to do, nothing public
<rocket16> !it | folgo
<ubottu> folgo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<b0n1> ok
<coz_> tdn,   if you extract that it looks like you have to run that in text console
<Zarlord> hi
<coz_> tdn,  I may be wrong though
<rocket16> !hi | Zarlord
<ubottu> Zarlord: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<btr> thanks
<mgolisch> bushbaby_: you could try getting root using sudo -i, then export http_proxy=http://foo (whatever the correct value is), then apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source without sudo
<notmorewindows> beycyx i want a antivirus in linux, because i like to have a antivirus open source like clamav
<Soyo> !av
<pgpkeys> clamav is packaged for ubuntu
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mgolisch> bushbaby_: or its a problem with the proxy, maybe it filters by user agent and block requests from wget
<rocket16> notmorewindows: ClamAV is nice, and ClamTK will act as the GU.
<bushbaby_> mgolisch, i'll try that
<lxg> hi all. yesterday, i freshly installed 10.4 on a new machine and did a system update. after rebooting, i was stuck in the grub shell. is this a known problem? if so, can anybody point me to a more info?
<pgpkeys> soyo ~ that may be, but many people store windows files under linux as well. great time to scan them\
<||arifaX> notmorewindows: avast works good but is proprietary clam is good, too. currently I do not know of a on-access scanner
<c-ruz> if i run xine at boot i have toolbar up and down. Whay?
<Soyo> pgpkeys, good point
<notmorewindows> arifax avast for linux now has problems with their bases virus and dont work in linux
<Beyecixramd> just wondering, is there a way to fool an user to run *something* not very suspicious to trash his computer instantly in Windows? (just like issuing sudo rm -rf /*)
<linuxmonster> i dont agree wit the bot on that one. I still think having a AV program in Linux is a good thing
<rocket16> notmorewindows: Also, after using ClamAV and ClamTK, be sure to install Nautilus-clamscan extension. That will add "Scan For Viruses" in your right-click menu, making scan easier.
<bushbaby_> mgolisch, the commands give the exact same output as before
<LjL> Beyecixramd: just wondering, what the heck does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<Beyecixramd> notmorewindows: why would you need an on-access virus scanner ON LINUX?!
<llutz> !ot >Beyecixramd:
<rocket16> linuxmonster: I agree with you.
<diffrant> thinking of getting a ASUS nvidia GF 210 card, how do i check compatibilty [dont have hardware yet]?
<xangua> Beyecixramd: you are the suspicious, stop that
<Beyecixramd> LjL: okay...
<Aazoris_1> Soyo, So if I wanted to do something like " sudo apt-get update "  would be like su - root update  or how would I go about putting desktop on there. Or is it impossible.
<Roasted_> Can anybody tell me why I'm getting these errors at the end of this pastebin? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/D11Ur7yq
<dagon> lxg, a simple fix I did was go into your bios and switch the 1st and 2nd hard disc around and that should fix it if you have multipal disks in your box. Weird but it works
<notmorewindows> rocket yesss, but i need  to update the motor antivirus the clamav because clamtk say it
<g33king> hey
<lxg> dagon: sounds weird, but i'll have a look at the options the bios offers me :) thx so far
<rocket16> notmorewindows: Sure, but Fresh Clam automtically does that
<linuxmonster> Beyecixramd,  because a lot of users import files from unkown or trust3ed sources. i have seen users use sudo like it was a piece of candy and will install just about anything no ?'s askes
<syme> rhythmbox used to mount my ipod touch just fine, but now it doesn't... I can't think of any changes I've made that would affect that, so does anyone have any ideas about what to do?
<mgolisch> Roasted_: because your proxy server blocks the url?
<Aazoris_1> You still here Soyo
<c-ruz> if i run xine at boot i have toolbar up and down. Whay?
<Roasted_> mgolisch, shouldn't be.
<dagon> lxg,  no problem I hope the switch around works. I did that because of the same issue because I have two drives in my box and for some reason the GRUB did not like the original order of the disks
<notmorewindows> beyecix because is cool to have an antivirus open source like clamtk, or clamav ok
<rocket16> Also, certain Windows viruses remain in Linux, and remain inactive, but as soon as we exchange files with Windows, they are infected, causing Windows users to blame us to be evil users.
<mgolisch> Roasted_: Location: http://ls-server01.solanco.k12.pa.us/contentfiltering/blocked.aspx?id=2092823670999175061 [following]
<rocket16> So, an AV for linux is nice.
<Roasted_> mgolisch, let me over-ride and run it again
<linuxmonster> Heck I install ClamAV even on friens Windows machines, its just that good
<pgpkeys> linuxmonster ~ hehe only place i install no questions asked from are GPG keyed repositories for ubuntu :) or mediubuntu. seen way too many users do exactly what you described and their systems get trashed
<rocket16> Better to use su command than sudo
<pgpkeys> linuxmonster ~ for a free one sure. for an excellent scanner to pay for.. NOD32 ftw
<pgpkeys> windows, freensd, mac, and linux. solid scanner, better than mcaffee, symantec, and a slew of others
<mgolisch> clamav doenst have on-access scanning does it?
<dagon> rocket16: You can have an AV on Linux but majority of the AV software for Linux checks for Windows viruses that you may have just stored on your Linux box to minamize the chance of infecting another machine. Linux by itself is really solid and safe
<pgpkeys> s/nsd/bsd/
<notmorewindows> i use the addons firefox fireclam with clam and i nedd the new motor antivirus clamav 0.96.1 help me please...
<mgolisch> so its kinda useless to "protect" a windows system
<plummy> a virus scanner for linux, hey that's cool
<linuxmonster> pgpkeys,  ya know whats scarier I see users all the time not even bother to check the MD5 checksum on files they have no idea who created them or what they do. They just like to install stuff for no real need at all
<shazzam6999> in 2 years ive never had a virus on linux... and i end up on some scary sights
<pgpkeys> mgolisch ~ you have to install the daemon for that
<tdn> coz_, but should I just run a binary like that?
<mgolisch> i allways use avira
<rocket16> dagon: Sure, I agree woth you. Linux's architechture is nearly impenetrable to viruses. Also, Linus's law helps us.
<coz_> tdn,   well i see no other way to run that
<Aazoris_1> So I take it im alone on this one
<linuxmonster> I call it the windows complex. just point click and "lets see what this does" lol
<pgpkeys> linuxmonster ~ hehe well i do that from the main repositories only, but that's cause i like to try out different software even though I truly have no use for most of it
<diffrant> seems like my question got lost. how do i check if a nvidia card will be compatible with ubuntu or not?
<UnderSampled> how do I make sure that GLX is used when I X forward with SSH?
<linuxmonster> pgpkeys,  for a payware Antivirus for windows ESET for the win
<shazzam6999> diffarant: what card do you have?
<pgpkeys> linuxmonster ~ that's NOD32 :)
<notmorewindows> i m a fan tools antivirus and i want to have the new motor antivirus open source clamav is a desire for me
<linuxmonster> ah ijust call it ESET lol
<mgolisch> UnderSampled: aehm, why?
<pgpkeys> www.eset.com is responsible for NOD32
<pgpkeys> linuxmonster ~ ahhh i got ya
<pgpkeys> same thing, different term
<diffrant> shazzam6999: i am going for a new corei7 based system, and will get a basic ASUS nvidia GF210 512 MB one
<UnderSampled> mgolisch: I am trying to forward a program that uses opengl over ssh
<Subby> Hi, how to grep just words with a hyphen?
<UnderSampled> mgolisch: and it is incredibly slow
<plummy> opengl over ssh? isn't that too much overhead?
<mgolisch> UnderSampled: that doenst work
<b0n1> llutz,  how can i install sshfs ?
<b0n1> what package is it ?
<b0n1> apt-get install sshfs ?
<baldaris> hey , i just tried to update ubuntu to latest version , Now i am getting a error :the symbol grub_puts not found , grub rescue...can someone tell me what to do?
<mgolisch> UnderSampled: its fast localy because the grafics card does the opengl that cant wok over x11 forwarding
<llutz> b0n1: yes
<diffrant> shazzam6999: if i can verify against a list which series of nvidia cards work i can then buy one of those instead
<pgpkeys> man, i swear this xfs filesystem is slow as hell. I had much greater speed with none of this IO slowdown crap under ext4, but man let my laptop crash.. the fs would gak. switched to xfs and haven't had a problem since.. except for this constant disk lag grr
<UnderSampled> mgolisch: could you say that again please?
<notmorewindows> why the motor clamav is so dificult to update in ubuntu linux
<shazzam6999> diffrant: its easy to google... but unless you're getting like a fermi 480 it should be fine anyways
<pgpkeys> but the fs handles system crashes and battery deaths a hell of a lot better :)
<diffrant> lets see
<pgpkeys> notmorewindows ~ you need to install clam-freshclam and/or the daemon whicdh will do it automatically for you
<bushbaby_> mgolisch, thanks for your help i'll try again another time!
<Aazoris_1> <llutz> Aazoris_1: why are you root on a server when you don't have a single clue what you're doing? | also its a first time for everyone, everyone has been in the n00b seat, plus I may not know to much about Linux/Ubuntu Server management but I am quite fond of Windows...
<linuxmonster> pgpkeys,  I forget what FS i used on my server I think its RiserFS
<mgolisch> UnderSampled: hardware accelerated opengl is impossible using x11 forwarding
<b0n1> my account is not in the sudoers file ?
<b0n1> wtf is that?
<pgpkeys> linuxmonster ~ this is on my laptop.
<llutz> b0n1: ask your admin to add you
<b0n1> i should be my admin shouldnt it ?
<Beyecixramd> b0n1: means you don't have administrator privileges..
<b0n1> its my computer xD
<mgolisch> b0n1: did you remove yourself from the admin group?
<Pici> b0n1: Please mind your language.  By default the first user is in the admin group and the admin group is in sudoers.
<UnderSampled> mgolisch: the wikipedia page on GLX ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GLX ) says that the client and server may be run on different computers
<Beyecixramd> b0n1: okay, then you have to modify your /etc/sudoers file
<baldaris> ?
<pgpkeys> b0n1 ~ means you added a user and didn't put them in the sudoers file. use visudo to add that new user.
<pgpkeys> man visudo for more info
<LjL> eeew the bad advice
<b0n1> ok
<notmorewindows> pgpkeys i have installed freshclam but i havent installed  the daemon
<LjL> b0n1: don't add stuff to sudoers unless you're sure you need to. first, ensure your user is a member of the 'admin' group. type "groups" to see.
<baldaris> anyone...little help here..
<krishno> <baldaris> What's the problem??
<llutz> b0n1: if you can use visudo /change sudoers, you should be able to install software. both needs root
<b0n1> arbeitsaccount adm cdrom tape plugdev fuse sambashare
<pgpkeys> ljl Uhh if he wants that user to be able to do stuff, it's NOT bad advise. the ubuntu installer automatically adds the first user you created in the intsallation process to the sudo file for you. it doesn't do that for subsequent users
<mgolisch> UnderSampled: did you actualy read the whole article? it states clearly that direct access to the graphics hardware is only possible if client and server on the same machinbe
<baldaris> krishno:  i just tried to update ubuntu to latest version , Now i am getting a error :the symbol grub_puts not found , grub rescue...can someone tell me what to do?
<pgpkeys> ubuntu disables root by default and requires that your user be in the sudo file
<Pici> pgpkeys: No it does not.  It adds the admin group to the sudoers file.
<LjL> pgpkeys: no it doesn't. it add that user to the "admin" grop, and *that group* is in sudoers.
<killown> is there anyway to not allow somebody to obtain access to my / root filesystem through the chroot? i mean someone with ubuntu live boot trying do that..
<b0n1> usage: visudo [-c] [-q] [-s] [-V] [-f sudoers]
<UnderSampled> mgolisch: direct access. of course. that means that it doesn't go through X at all
<Aazoris_1> How do I go up a directory via ssh ubuntu command like in windows its cd ...
<Youresorock> full disk encryptino would prevent that. :)
 * pgpkeys arches an eyebrow and shuffles off to check his config
<UnderSampled> mgolisch: (or glx)
<llutz> b0n1: you modified your groups and kicked yourself out of admin...
<LjL> b0n1: DON'T touch sudoers unless you know you need to. check what i told you to check first please.
<llutz> Aazoris_1: cd ..
<Aazoris_1> its the same as windows
<b0n1> i did LjL
<b0n1> that was the output
<b0n1> arbeitsaccount adm cdrom tape plugdev fuse sambashare
<LjL> b0n1: so the user is not a member of the admin group, and for that matter it looks like it's also not a member of a lot of groups that it probably should be. is this the first user created on the system?
<b0n1> i have 2 accounts and on the one account i have sudo rights  that is sure
<b0n1> nope
<llutz> b0n1: use that account then
 * pgpkeys looks abashed as he stands corrected after looking at the sudoers file
<baldaris> krishno:any idea..
<b0n1> ok but i need to use sudo often now in that account
<pgpkeys> ljl ~ forgive. I did in fact give bad advise
<mgolisch> UnderSampled: yeah thats why its that slow because direct rendering cant be used if client and server are on different machines
<Hoppi> heya, could anyone give me a hand with trying to get usb 3G device working?
<Aazoris_1> man Dos is so much easier than this...
<b0n1> but i think i got the problem
<Hoppi> I feel like I'm close
<Hoppi> but it's tricky
<llutz> b0n1: use that account then to add your 2nd user to group "admin" if you really need...  "sudo adduser <user> admin"
<pgpkeys> aazoris_1 ~ and dos doesn't have ANYWHERE near the power :)
<Youresorock> I've used an ATT 3g usb in ubuntu
<b0n1> alright
<Pici> Aazoris_1: You may want to take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal if you need help navigating with the terminal.
<CaptainTrek> Aazoris_1:  pgpkeys is right, DOS isnt powerful.  Linux CLI is powerful
<Youresorock> worked great
<LjL> b0n1: then go into the first account, and "sudo adduser account2 admin"
<lxg> hm, i am still stuck in the grub shell when booting after an update. does anybody have an idea what could be wrong?
<LjL> b0n1: but keep in mind you should probably create users using the GUI, as that will make the user a member of important groups for you automatically - while now it probably isn't
<Aazoris_1> Thanks been looking for something like that
<b0n1> ok
<pgpkeys> captaintrek ~ well to be more specific, the shell is more powerful than the dos command.com :) (zsh, bash, et al)
<CaptainTrek> pgpkeys: same difference
<Hoppi> if anyone is able to help me with my phone/3g modem problem that would be cool :) it's a skypephone S2
<pgpkeys> :)
<linuxmonster> ssh -X is your friend :)
<maruen> Hi all, I installed mysql in ubuntu and I notice that when I reboot the service automatically runs. How Can I disable the service to run everytime I reboot?
<guntbert> !who | linuxmonster
<ubottu> linuxmonster: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blue_anna> you know those wonderful howtos on ubuntu.com -- how would I write one of those -- I mean whether or not it gets hosted I guess is a different story but, is there a style guide or something?
<diffrant> okay so i see many nvidia cards have linux drivers [not ubuntu specific though] so is it safe to assume any model that has a linux driver 'should' work under ubuntu?
<Hoppi> anyone good with 3g modems and stuff via usb ._.
<Youresorock> diffrant: nvidia works great in ubuntu
<blue_anna> I just figured out how to do custom keyboard layouts the proper way in ubuntu
<lxg> dagon: i only have one drive, but i agree that sometimes it's bios madness that makes the bootloader behave strange
<linuxmonster> Youresorock,  ATI works also just fine also
<lxg> dagon: but in this case, everything seems to be fine
<diffrant> Youresorock: that is good news. i am getting a new system & plan to use ubuntu fulltime so :)
<lxg> dagon: the strange thing is, i could reboot without problems after the install
<diffrant> to be true ubuntu took me away from mac osx [way costly stuff]
<lxg> dagon: it seems that it was the update that borked the bootloader
<GeekSquid> blue_anna: you are welcome to create an account @ wiki.ubuntu.com , where we have community created documentation, it is a wiki, and has an easy way to format your howtos,
<Youresorock> diffrant: just be sure to use the built-in ubuntu hardware-drivers install thing
<blue_anna> GeekSquid: yeah, I can do wikis :)
<linuxmonster> I just wish though that ATI would release driver updates faster, but thats probably true with Nvidia aswell. I mean the latest I saw last I checked for ATI was CCC 9.10 for Linux
<diffrant> Youresorock: will remember :)
<guntbert> blue_anna: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Wiki
<GeekSquid> blue_anna: good one, kb layouts... you might also create a ubottu trigger to put your page up here when the question is asked about keyboard layouts
<mikel> Hey, I've got two nfs4 shares listed in my /etc/fstab, both with the options "tcp,intr,_netdev" ... They never mount at boot, but as soon as I 'mount -a' they appear just fine. My first guess is that it's trying to get the filesystems up before networking is ready. Am I missing a required mount option?
<Hoppi> oh and a question, what is the best way to install a Karmic kernel in Lucid?
<Hoppi> adding the whole repo, or?
<funkyHat> Subby: grep '-'
<MACscr_lappy> ahy is it that ubuntu can easily use my 3rd monitor for console/splash screens, but then has a problem using it for just a regular third monitor?
<Agu10_> hi
<Subby> funkyHat: it was \w+-\w+  :)
<X_o> hi world
<Agu10_> MACscr_lappy: how did you connect 3 monitors?
<Agu10_> :@
<X_o> why is too difficult to fix my monitor resolution on ubuntu 10.04
<notmorewindows> i cant update to the new motor antivirus clamav 0.96.1 in ubuntu lts
<X_o> ??
<funkyHat> Subby: oh, you meant a hyphen surrounded by 2 words ⢁)
<Agu10_> X_o: because noone cares about your screen
<audifahrer> Hello
<Subby> funkyHat: exact ;)
<X_o> jejejeje
<X_o> that true
<alexanderk> hy
<c13> I am connected via ppp0. I want to share the connection. How can i configure an ICS on eth0 with ip 192.168.0.10? I want to do it with network connections menue.
<alexanderk> wanna encode mp3, oog and wav files to raw data
<MACscr_lappy> Agu10_: im not sure how to answer you question. What are you asking?
<X_o> a least tell me how I can get a general monitor on ubuntu 10.04
<alexanderk> on windows
<llutz> !ics > c13
<ubottu> c13, please see my private message
<hou5ton> double checking ... to use the terminal instead of Synaptic to check for updates on software, what are the commands.  In Synaptic there is "Reload" ..then "Mark all upgrades" ... and then "Apply"
<guntbert> alexanderk: this is the support channel for ubuntu
<Agu10_> MACscr_lappy: what GPU do you have?
<Agu10_> a matrox?
<alexanderk> danke guntbert
<LjL> hou5ton: "sudo apt-get update" will load the list of packages, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will do the upgrading
<llutz> hou5ton: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<MACscr_lappy> Agu10_: no, its two cards
<X_o> I reright couple times xorg but it doesn't work
<alexanderk> wanna encode mp3, oog and wav files to raw data
<funkyHat> maruen: sudo update-rc.d mysql remove
<MACscr_lappy> ATI radeon 3200 and 4850
<audifahrer> I just installed 10.04 on my notebook. Looks great so far. Bad thing was that it didn't find my WLAN with the alternate installer, but anyway... Now after installing I just connected with the wlan applet to my WLAN/WPA2 net and I got a connection and correct IP. But I couldn't ping or reach any local or internet IPs. Any ideas?
<maruen> funkyHat, thanks
<funkyHat> maruen: np ⢁)
<maruen> funkyHat, I have another doubt here
<alexanderk> wanna encode mp3, oog and wav files to raw data
<funkyHat> maruen: ask away
<X_o> I have a nvidia card but my resolution is killing me
<sin_tax> is there a hotkey to swap between workspaces?
<funkyHat> alexanderk: what do you mean? wav basically is "raw data" ...
<maruen> funkyHat, I need for example when the server starts and execute the mysql start, I need to execute the script to run jboss
<Jordan_U> alexanderk: Audacity will allow you to do that.
<maruen> funkyHat, and it needs to be in that order
<baldaris> i am still stuck with this grub rescue...what to do..
<baldaris> sudo command is not getting recognized...for me to proceed..
<maruen> funkyHat, how can I make sure that my jboss script executes right after mysql starts?
<alexanderk> no audacity, from c++
<alexanderk> at windows
<Jordan_U> baldaris: Do you get an error when you run "insmod linux"?
<oCean_> sin_tax: ctrl-alt-leftorrightarrowkey
<Agu10_> sin_tax: ctrl+alt+rightArrow
<Agu10_> or leftArrow
<green-> this may sound ridiculous, but is edgy supported any longer? i have any old box i need some edgy packages for
<sin_tax> thanks oCean_  and Agu10_
<X_o> what file from nvidia do I have to re-right make it works?
<baldaris> Jordan_U: yeah , same error message
<oCean_> !edgy | green-
<ubottu> green-: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<Scunizi> green-: nope..
<alexanderk> wanna encode mp3, oog and wav files to raw data in c++
<Oldrie> Hi, Is there anyone here who can help me with something real quick?
<funkyHat> maruen: you could write a script which starts those for you. perhaps joining #ubuntu-server would be a good idea
<Scunizi> !ask | Oldrie
<ubottu> Oldrie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean_> Oldrie: just ask the question in the channel and find out
<dominicdinada> Ok here is a problem that has been pissing me off that Lucid never sets and keeps the right file associations. Secondly it does not save any system settings ie. UFW enable says that it will start with system it never does another thing is the visual changes never save... wth is the problem here
<X_o> !help
<Jordan_U> green-: No, and it has known *serious* security vulnerabilities. Upgrade.
<Aazoris_1> how would i edit the aquota.user to add users
<baldaris> Jordan_U:  error :the symbol grub_puts not found
<guntbert> alexanderk: don't repeat please: this is not a programmers channel, nor a support channel for windows apps
<green-> Jordan_U: i only need it briefly, not too worried, its behind a firewall
<dominicdinada> X_o: dont private msg me uninvited
<Oldrie> I have my laptop connected to wifi but I want to share that connection to my router by wired to broadcast wifi stronger in my house. how can I do that?
<notmorewindows> how i can update to the new motor clamav 0.96.1?
<Scunizi> !ics | Oldrie
<ubottu> Oldrie: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Aazoris> Or should I not touch that file
<onetinsoldier> hi all
<notmorewindows> because is very dificult
<bastien> hi all
<X_o> !ask|resolution
<ubottu> resolution: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> baldaris: Do you have a LiveCD?
<alexanderk> wanna encode mp3, oog and wav files to raw data
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: you came just to hear me rank :P
<sin_tax> is there a way to keep the audio on a guest OS from being muted when it does not have focus?
<funkyHat> maruen: I've not used jboss but I can probably help with a script which runs mysql and then does whatever you need to start jboss... but someone in #ubuntu-server might have a better idea
<onetinsoldier> i couldn't log into my Ubuntu today. have to reinstall :-(
<dominicdinada> er Rant*
<X_o> !ask
<guntbert> !repeat | alexanderk
<ubottu> alexanderk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<LuisE> i need help with a dell wireless mini 1395 card, it doesn't show up in iwconfig
<hou5ton> LjL:  llutz: so ... apt-get update takes the place of the Synaptic "Reload" and "Mark all upgrades"  ??
<baldaris> yeah ..., got a nice tutrial..http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-symbol-grubputs-not-found-when.html , i am trying that..
<IdleOne> X_o: just ask your question
<baldaris> but there is some problem with live cd..
<X_o> How i can get my resolution works ?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: hello. i'm a little torqued off my self ;-)
<LuisE> i need help with a dell wireless mini 1395 card, it doesn't show up in iwconfig
<llutz> hou5ton: i never used synaptic but those two aptitude commands will upgrade all pending packages
<tdn> coz_, did you run it?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: couldn't log into my Ubuntu today, and have to reinstall from scratch
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: i see that what happened to you.... my problem is as follows
<dominicdinada> Ok here is a problem that has been pissing me off that Lucid never sets and keeps the right file associations. Secondly it does not save any system settings ie. UFW enable says that it will start with system it never does another thing is the visual changes never save... wth is the problem here
<nenon> does any have a problem with ddclient under 10.04 and restart after reboot ?
<[AWE]> Hi there
<[AWE]> This is probably an uber noob question but hey I'm an uber noob
<[AWE]> I just created a /var/web directory
<dominicdinada> !ask | awe
<ubottu> awe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> !enter | [AWE]
<bastien> hey guys I have a problem on ubuntu 10.04. From today, when I go on youtube the speed of the video is too much. I tried to dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree without success. So I tried apt-get remove --purge then install again without success. Do you have an idea ? Thanks !
<ubottu> [AWE]: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> hou5ton: i'm not familiar with synaptic, but i think so
<dominicdinada> opps mistyped his name
<Aazoris> In which directory would I find the update package/file?
<[AWE]> how do I give write permissions to my user 'administrator'?
<iceroot> can you recommend a good application for managing sound-devices? (mute mic and so on) the one which comes with karmic and lucid is not very usefull. the one from jaunty was usefull. so maybe you got a good idea?
<knxville> Hello friends... What is the program called to quick launch programs? Like pressing alt + space and then you type in the first letters
<[AWE]> ubuntu server by the way so no gui
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: i don't know what your problem with UFW is, it worked fine for me. it started with the system. but i hear you. i wouldn't be happy if it told me it was going to start with the system, and then it doesn't
<IdleOne> knxville: gnome-do
<hou5ton> llutz: What is the "aptitude" part?
<guntbert> [AWE]: there is #ubuntu-server too
<claptrap> So I'm having some freaky mouse issues.
<[AWE]> oh I wasn't aware
<claptrap> Like not being able to right-click at all.
<green-> yay for old-releases.ubuntu.com
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: and its not like it is not set to in ufw.conf it is enable there by me manually because the system didnt change that either ..... but i have to enable it every time i boot along with my display
<Aazoris> Hey Soyo are u afk atm
<notmorewindows> well i will use the addons link scanner dr.web for mozilla  because i cant to update the motor clamav 0.96 at 0.96.1,
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger. don't know what's wrong there. i am in kubuntu right now. i could maybe look around in here. but, i would prefer to be in ubuntu to try and look
<Roasted_> Thunderbird won't open, no matter how many times I uninstall/reinstall it. Any ideas??????
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: what happened is your password file corrupted or what is happening
<funkyHat> iceroot: pavucontrol perhaps
<Aazoris> Oh my! Whichfile do I use to update Ubuntu - "tzdata-update or update alternatives"?
<dominicdinada> !thunderbird | Roasted_
<ubottu> Roasted_: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Aazoris> Oh please shed some lite please lol
<rocket16> Where can I add new information to ubutto's database? I have some more useful facts, that might help ubutto
<iceroot> funkyHat: i will have a look, thx
<Pici> rocket16: See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for how to add factoids
<Roasted_> dominicdinada, thank you. I know thunderbird is a free email client. The thing is, I have a problem here where it won't open.
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: oh? how do you know? it was strange and that might be it. gdm was messed up. i could enter a few letters of my password, and then that was it. the password entry dialog would dissapear and i would be left looking at my username on gdm, but clicking on it would do... nothing
<rocket16> Pici: Thanks, :D
<claptrap> I can't seem to right click in GNOME at all. If I log into KDE, right click works fine there. This mouse works fine on a Windows laptop, and other mice have the same problem on this PC.
<ne7work> How can I see which program I used the speed of net?
<ne7work> please someone tell me
<IdleOne> ne7work: speedtest.net
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: are you able to boot into grub2 recovery maybe ?
<ne7work> IdleOne, no..
<guntbert> rocket16: open a private window with her (/query ubottu) and then you submitt your proposal according to http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Editing_factoids  (the proposal is then forwareded to the ops)
<onetinsoldier> ne7work: you can right-click on the panel and 'add to panel' there should be something like a network monitor applet you can add
<ne7work> how i see with console which program used my download speed
<onetinsoldier> ne7work: look in there for like a netspeed applet
<rocket16> guntbert: Thanks, :)
<dominicdinada> ne7work: i know that server also allows for throttling i am not sure about desktop tho
<Aazoris_1> oh gosh who know how to update Ubuntu via CLI
<ne7work> i'm with ubuntu server edition
<claptrap> I can't seem to right click in GNOME at all. If I log into KDE, right click works fine there. This mouse works fine on a Windows laptop, and other mice have the same problem on this PC. It also seems that if I open one program, I can't LEFT click anything else.
<IdleOne> Aazoris: sudo apt-get update
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: i'm reinstalling from scratch. it's screwed dominicdinada, it's hosed.
<jpds> Aazoris_1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<IdleOne> Aazoris: sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<maruen> funkyHat, give me a help
<guntbert> Aazoris_1: what do you mean by "update"?
<Aazoris_1> im not in sudo
<Aazoris_1> im root
<jpds> Aazoris_1: Remove the sudo bits?
<Aazoris_1> and no im not giving away my ip
<plummy> what is the difference between "upgrade" and "safe-upgrade"?
<Aazoris_1> ok
<maruen> funkyHat, I know how to put a script to be executed when the server restarts, but my doubt its about the order
<IdleOne> Aazoris: nobody asked for it
<Aazoris_1> lol
<Aazoris_1> thanks
<Aazoris_1> it was a joke
<maruen> funkyHat, I need to make sure that this script only be executed after mysql is up
<maruen> funkyHat, any idea?
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: ehhh i claimed last week i always reinstall every month but to be honest after lucid on this machine if i wipe it im going back to backtrack... Lucid was thrown out very buggy :(
<IdleOne> Aazoris: btw 98.213.185.253
<IdleOne> not hard to find
<Aazoris_1> not the ip
<Aazoris_1> lol
<dominicdinada> !bandwidth | ne7work
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: i could do more than boot into grub2 recovery. i could boot the OS.... np. it's just i can log in other than virtual console. in other words, no x-windows. can't log into it
<hou5ton> Any suggestions on a Clipboard management application?
<Aazoris_1> im behind 3 different proxies  and another federal proxy
<ne7work> !bandwitdth
<Roasted_> Thunderbird won't open, no matter how many times I uninstall/reinstall it. Any ideas??????
<ne7work> !bandwidth
<diskin> hou5ton, parcellite
<guntbert> Aazoris_1: don't make bad jokes if you want help
<ne7work> !bandwidth
<dagon> Is there a special reason that I can't listen to rythom box and play OpenArena (Linux game) at the same time? If I attempt it I drop sound completly and have to reset the hardware option in prefrences /sound menu
<Aazoris_1> lol
<Aazoris_1> k
<IdleOne> ne7work: if the bot didn't answer you the first time it won't the 5th either
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: if you can log into x why not just repair gnome lol
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: perhaps. i don't know. seemed stable enough for me. all i can say is... at least for a while, i am not... using 'getdeb' repo, not installing any .package type of program, ect. essentially, i'm not installing anything foreign
<Aazoris_1> and ppl say Linux is easy
<Aazoris_1> lol
<claptrap> dagon: Probably need to do some Googling for PulseAudio configuring,.
<hou5ton> diskin:  yes ... I see that .... lightweight .... and then also see one .. Glipper
<dagon> claptrap: how do I access the pulseaudio in the Terminal. Jsut type in PulseAudio?
<diskin> hou5ton, I like parcellite better
<diffrant> Aazoris_1: easy for experts/geeks so yea ;)
<dagon> claptrap : Like pulseconfig or something. I forget
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: ya :( if a fix doesnt come out soon i am switching off of ubuntu myself
<claptrap> dagon: I don't really remember exactly what needs to be done; I had to do quite a bit of Googling a while back to get my sound issues sorted out.
<diffrant> its only easy for those who say its easy :D
<IdleOne> Aazoris_1: you managed to be behing 4 proxies but linux is hard?
<rocket16> Aazoris_1: Linux is not easy, but it is not hard too. It is a bit uncommon, unlike Windows. But learning it helps a lot.
<guntbert> Aazoris_1: please stop that  chatter - instead answer our questions  -- if you still want help, that is
<rocket16> I agree with guntbert
<CaptainTrek> i do too
<claptrap> dagon: But PulseAudio is such a PITA that a little bit of Googling will net you TONS of search results.
<IdleOne> guntbert: +1
<IdleOne> back to support
<rocket16> !ask | Aazoris_1
<ubottu> Aazoris_1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<claptrap> I can't seem to right click in GNOME at all. If I log into KDE, right click works fine there. This mouse works fine on a Windows laptop, and other mice have the same problem on this PC.
<dagon> claptrap: Thank you very much for the input
<Aazoris_1> Ok sorry guys I was just feeling a little happy that I accomplished 1 feat, no need to jump down my back, it was just a mere joke in accomplishment sorry
<linuxmonster> dagon,  not sure this will help but try this forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: you could always wait until July. at that time, they expect to have it update to service pack 1 or something like that
 * diffrant hides in shame for popping in the middle of QnA
<guntbert> Roasted_: did you try to start TB from command line? there you should get error messages
<dagon> linuxmonster: Thank you very much
<claptrap> I'm really trying to avoid scrapping my GNOME configuration AGAIN.
<linuxmonster> dont thank me yet lol
<Aazoris_1> My server is not my home ip address so im not worried mentioning that im root, I run a vps with ubuntu 10.04
<linuxmonster> dagon,  it may not even apply to what you need but I came across it and deals with a lot of pulseaudio daemon issues and such
<Roasted_> guntbert, is all I have to do type "thunderbird" and thats it?
<guntbert> !noroot | Aazoris_1
<ubottu> Aazoris_1: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Aazoris_1> and I had a little trouble getting my first steps off, thanks to you guys I got there, Thanks; but im still having issues
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: ya but having to constantly change my desktop modes and enable firewalls and keep searching to specified programs i have associated 100s of times already well is not worth the effort :)
<turd> Aazoris_1, i think i can help you
<guntbert> Roasted_: should suffice
<Aazoris_1> what
<Aazoris_1> ???
<turd> try this:
<turd> http://pastebin.com/f56a93969
<Roasted_> guntbert, does nothing. No error, just returns back to the prompt
<Shoruken> are there any programs to show me where all my disk space is going? kind of like tree size for windows
<Aazoris_1> so your sayingthat I cant get help cause im root
<LjL> turd: not funny
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger. sounds like something's wrong there. all i can say is, id din't have those problems. i will see how it goes with fresh install and no foriegn apps/software installed. only stock lucid packages
<claptrap> Shoruken: There's one installed by default, IIRC. It should be under Accessories, as somehthing like Disk Size... something. v.v
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: good luck. i'm off to install
<Shoruken> claptrap, found it thanks
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: yes let me know... because none of these problems are hardware/computer specific this is all in the ubuntu 32bit core
<linuxmonster> Shoruken,  you mean df -h?
<linuxmonster> or you want a gui?
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: good luck at least you will have a nice fresh install
<Shoruken> linuxmonster, wanted a gui and got one ;)
<claptrap> Alright, well, since it seems I'm not going to figure out my issue
<claptrap> Can anyone tell me the easiest way to scrap the GNOME config and start it fresh?
<guntbert> Roasted_: try with thunderbird --help please, should give several options
<alexanderk> wanna decode song files(mp3,oog,wav) into .raw data using c++
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: well, who knows when i might run into any problem! i had my installation running for 3 weeks before it bombed out on me
<joaopinto> alexanderk, search for a c++ development channel
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: ok, thanks. you too. take care
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: one more thing did you leave the system in the middle of something ?
<alexanderk> wanna decode song files(mp3,oog,wav) into .raw data using c++
<rocket16> Is there a faster Photo application than Fspot? Because of #mono, it is slow.
<guntbert> alexanderk: is this an ubuntu support question? if yes please give more details
<Roasted_> guntbert, nothing is working. gahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Aazoris_1> guntbert, i still cant get it to update, This is what I done and the outcome of it... - " [root@Anthony sbin]# apt-get update
<Aazoris_1> -bash: apt-get: command not found "
<claptrap> Can anyone tell me the easiest way to scrap the GNOME config and start it fresh?
<alexanderk> wanna decode song files(mp3,oog,wav) into .raw data using c++
<linuxmonster> alexanderk,  c++ is a windows thing I belive so wont get support here for that
<Pici> linuxmonster: what? No.
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: i had a problem when i did leave the system in the middle of having packages removed even though i Ctrl C'd it
<alexanderk> c++ is no windows thing
<guntbert> !pastebin | Aazoris_1
<ubottu> Aazoris_1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rocket16> Aazoris_1: Use sudo apt-get update in any normal user mode.
<Pici> alexanderk: This is not a programming support channel. Please ask in ##C++ , you will need to register to talk there.
<ubulucid> Hi
<Pici> !register > alexanderk
<ubottu> alexanderk, please see my private message
<linuxmonster> see thats what happens when your not a coder lol
<rocket16> !hi | ubulucid
<ubottu> ubulucid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<guntbert> Roasted_: *nothing* ?
<Aazoris_1> 1 problem I dont know how to create another user via server, im accessing my server via ssh2
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger. that could have caused something perhaps. don't know really though
<dippobu> hi. I just upgraded from karmic to lucid and now xorg is dying with DRM errors in the intel driver -- anyone seen this or have any suggestions?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: take care
<leeh> im going to demolish you
<dippobu> i saw a recommendation to disable memory protection in BIOS, which I did, but it didn't help
<leeh> ?DCC SEND "8yovikkyrapehard.mpg" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<claptrap> Gah
<dippobu> I also tried moving to xorg edgers packages, but no dice
<Peter12> can anyone please explain this error for me: "err:seh:raise_exception Unhandled exception code c00000fd flags 0 addr 0x7b89e03a " i get it when i start foobar using wine, and trying to connect to it with pocketbar. (pda remote control for foobar) it works in windows and i would like to make it work in ubuntu aswell
<alexanderk> hello
<paul__> Are there any good ways to block porn sites from being accessed?
<alexanderk> wanna decode song files(mp3,oog,wav) into .raw data using c++
<ubulucid> Hi!i am using ubuntu Lucid, i got one theme Ubuntu Dust from :http://www.webhostingsearch.com/articles/top-18-linux-gtk-themes.php But i am not able to install/use it...please help
<jono> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=118527981516881&ref=mf
<jono> all I am saying
<Shoruken> my ubuntu installation is on a hard drive reporting SMART failure. what can I do to clone the files onto another hard drive?
<jono> :-)
<dominicdinada> they got banned for a server split lmfao
<LjL> dominicdinada: no.
<alexanderk> where is a c++ support room?
<guntbert> Aazoris: aptitude update only updates the database, you need aptitude safe-upgrade for the actual process
<LjL> alexanderk: #c++
<Pici> alexanderk: I just told you. ##C++
<dominicdinada> alexanderk:  #C++
<dominicdinada> lol
<sin_tax> I'm on Ubuntu! \o/
<Aazoris> guntbert> So how doi got about doing that
<Apothecary> good choise sin :)
<Aazoris> is in the same format
<alexanderk> #C++ i cant write
<Pici> !register > alexanderk
<ubottu> alexanderk, please see my private message
<Aazoris> i.e. : apt-get upgrade
<ubulucid> Hi!i am using ubuntu Lucid, i got one theme Ubuntu Dust from :http://www.webhostingsearch.com/articles/top-18-linux-gtk-themes.php But i am not able to install/use it...please help
<alexanderk> why register
<Pici> alexanderk: You need to register to talk there. Like I said before,.
<guntbert> Aazoris: as I said, type aptitude safe-upgrade
<IdleOne> alexanderk: if you are going to ask for help you need to also read the response sent to you
<dominicdinada> alexanderk: register
<ubulucid> Hi!i am using ubuntu Lucid, i got one theme Ubuntu Dust from :http://www.webhostingsearch.com/articles/top-18-linux-gtk-themes.php But i am not able to install/use it...please help
<ubulucid> Hi!i am using ubuntu Lucid, i got one theme Ubuntu Dust from :http://www.webhostingsearch.com/articles/top-18-linux-gtk-themes.php But i am not able to install/use it...please help
<FloodBot1> ubulucid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> ubulucid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> ubulucid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aazoris> ok
<Roasted_> guntbert, nothing works man.
<Aazoris> I didnt understand sorry
<Roasted_> guntbert, nothing. I tried every switch here.
<paul__> Are there any good ways to block porn sites from being accessed?
<paul__> !porn
<davi> hello i need a help
<Aazoris> all i see most of the is flashing words
<Roasted_> guntbert, fricken #$(#*$. I go to 10.04 and have wireless issues. I go back t 9.10 and I dont even have fricken email
<Cynthia> !parentalcontrols
<dominicdinada> alexanderk: dont ask why register it is their channel policy... so if you want support from C++ on freenode u got to register your nick
<alexanderk> why register
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Cynthia> hm, no info about that
<davi> how can i install java in lubuntu
<karthik> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<whileimhere> Hi I was wondering about adding a new soundcard to my existing desktop. Right now it has internal audio which works fine. If I add a soundcard will Ubuntu auto find it or will it require me to do advanced configuration?
<antivirtel> hello all
<alexanderk> hy
<helo> my system told me it was going to fsck my disks, so wanting to see what it was doing, i pressed Escape... and i see a prompt saying something threatening like: "PARTITION IS MOUNTED! IF YOU CONTINUE YOU !!! WILL !!! LOSE DATA!!!! Continue? (y,n) ", but i couldn't give any input
<Roasted_> guntbert, got it.
<Roasted_> guntbert, just added the PPA for thunderbird 3. now it opens.
<dominicdinada> alexanderk:  if you have any other question on that issue see #help and ask the freenode help channel what you need to
<Aazoris> guntbert> I tried it, but it gave me the same outcome saying aptitude command not found
<alexanderk> wanna decode soundfiles into .raw data with c++
<guntbert> !yay | Roasted_
<ubottu> Roasted_: Glad you made it! :-)
<davi> how can i install java on lubuntu
<Roasted_> guntbert, kinda weird, but - whatever :P
<guntbert> Roasted_: :)
<davi> como instalar java no lubuntu
<linuxmonster> davi, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts does nto work?
<alexanderk> wanna decode soundfiles into .raw data with c++
<davi> no
<dominicdinada> !ot | alexanderk
<ubottu> alexanderk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> alexanderk: type /join #freenode and ask them how to register your nickname
<Agu10> hello
<IdleOne> errr
<Apothecary> I don't know if you can download Ultamatix, but it has some dealies to make life easier but, have to add ultimate edition repository...
<Agu10> can anybody recommend me a linux distro?
<guntbert> Aazoris: in my opinion you did something to break some things in your system when you enabled the root account - my crystal ball doesn't tell what those are - so its hard to help you, sorry
<xangua> Agu10: ubuntu
<obliviscor> @search Rachel Gibson
<jester7> hi guys, I cannot for the life of me remember the single command for installing LAMP on a server AFTER the initial install.  anyone?
<dominicdinada> IdleOne: have you had any problems with lucid keeping file associations, system settings such as visual settings and ufw enabled settings ?
<Agu10> xangua: but I've had many errors when using ubuntu
<LjL> jester7: tasksel
<dominicdinada> Jester2: sudo tasksel
<rocket16> Aazoris: Better to reinstall Ubuntu, since it takes only a while. Backup your data, and do the installation, then everything will be perfect. Unfortunately we don't have repair option in Ubuntu.
<jester7> nice!  thanks guys
<IdleOne> dominicdinada: not that I have noticed
<Apothecary> Agu10 sure, Ubuntu is great, i use an offshoot Ultimate Edition 2.6 but also use Lucid for my wife it's pretty easy :)
<Agu10> Apothecary, Ultimate Edition? is it good?
<Agu10> isn't it old?
<Apothecary> 2.6 is new
<Agu10> ok
<Agu10> I'll give it a look
<linuxmonster> Apothecary,  ultimate is good if you dont mind accepting and using a ton of restricted apps and modules and plugins
<Apothecary> just came out in last couple weeks
<Agu10> linuxmonster, well, I don't mind, ;)
<rocket16> Agu10: It is nice, but you unofficial. Another good distro is UberStudent, 2.3 GB.
<rocket16> Agu10: Sorry, I meant "is unofficial"
<Agu10> rocket16, why?
<Apothecary> ooh havent checked out UberStudent
<hou5ton> I have Qcad installed, but it doesn't show up under "Applications."   It will open if I type in Qcad, but I would like it listed in Applications too.
<Agu10> the problem with ubuntu is it sometimes doesn't start the X server for example
<rocket16> Agu10: Sorry friend, I mistyped. I meant "it is nice, but is unofficial"
<Apothecary> yeah there's a glitch with the -22 kernel so if you do everything under the -21 kernel in the 64 bit system it seems to work well
<nenon> ddclient and upstart, anybody ?
<Agu10> I'm running it from the pendrive
<linuxmonster> davi just ask in channel please i dont accept DCC or private messages unless invited
<Apothecary> Agu10, try the -21 kernel with lucid if you use x64 version
<Cityscape> How can I install Ubuntu on a laptop with no cd drive and no boot from USB support?
<Agu10> Cityscape, how did you install it?
<rocket16> Cityscape: 1. Using wubi (not recommended) 2. USing Ehernet
<LuisE> i need help with a dell wireless mini 1395 card, it doesn't show up in iwconfig
<rocket16> Cityscape: I meant, using Network install, on Ethernet
<Cityscape> rocket16: it is easy? how would I go about doing it?
<IdleOne> !wifi | LuisE
<ubottu> LuisE: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> Cityscape: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html or i think you could also use a floppy bootloader like 'Super GRUB Disk' to boot from USB
<m4tic> how do i get yahoo chatrooms in kapote?
<linuxmonster> oh well been fun got a dr's appt have a great afternoon or whatever it is in your part of the world
<davi> someone knows other way to install java on lubuntu instead sun java
<rocket16> Cityscape: Use PXE, and check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<Apothecary> i think there is a generic java appt let me check a little bit
<IdleOne> !java | davi
<ubottu> davi: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<Cynthia> > ';' expected: { | davi }
<Cynthia> > illegal start of expression: { | davi }
<IdleOne> Cynthia: ??
<Cynthia> whops.
<IdleOne> :)
<DaSkreech> Hello
<Cynthia> I'll disable that again
<IdleOne> thanks
<DaSkreech>  Hi Cynthia
<Cynthia> done :)
<DaSkreech> !cardreader
<Cityscape> rocket16: it looks quite difficult
<rocket16> Cityscape: Yes, :( Right
<DaSkreech> Does anyone know how I can figure out if a card reader works ?
<paul__> Are there any good ways to block porn sites from being accessed?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<bastid_raZor>  /w 10
<charles____> hello. i'm using windows vista (yes, don't laugh too much) and i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 via Wubi. i do not wish to use any other installation method, e.g. via .iso. i've tried many wubi EXEs and none seem to work for me
<charles____> any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> puchat3k: just joined.  Parentol controls that kind of thing?
<ikonia> paul__: use a proxy server such as squid and sign up to bad URL lists
<bastid_raZor> !info dansguardian | paul__
<Cityscape> rocket16: is LjL's way hard too? or is it easier?
<ubottu> paul__: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-1 (lucid), package size 472 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<paul__> sebsebseb, I mean like so you can't access porn sites on the workstation.
<Bliepo> Hey everyone, I am using a laptop, but I can't adjust the screen brightness for some reason
<lsrline> Anyone know what the status is of porting Android applications to Ubuntu... canonical started this last year i think
<raving> Hello everybody, I'm using Karmic, and am having trouble linking an application against libGL. ld complains that it "cannot find -lGL", however, /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 exists as a symlink to the Nvidia libGL. Is there a good way to work around this?
<Roasted_> Is there a 64 bit lightning extension compatible with Thunderbird 3 PPA known as Shredder?
<DaSkreech> paul__: Don't go to them?
<sebsebseb> charles____: Windows must be on the C drive for Wubi,  also a partitioned install is much better in the long run, from the Live CD
<rocket16> Cityscape: I think his way is easier. But I haven't tried that, :(
<erUSUL> raving: do you have the dev files ( headers ) mesa, glut etc...
<Cityscape> rocket16: okay, thanks for your help
<rocket16> Cityscape: My pleasure, :)
<Cynthia> !java > Cynthia
<ubottu> Cynthia, please see my private message
<captrquig> has anyone experienced a slow running system after installing nvidia drivers
<guntbert> DaSkreech: stay helpful please
<DaSkreech> guntbert: :-)
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! Desperately need help with installation of virtualbox-3.2 on ubuntu server edition, i keep getting: http://pastebin.com/cYptChRf
<NorthByNorthWest> ("Beroende av:" means "Depends of:" and "kommer att installeras" means "will be installed".... the swedish channel is lifeless...
<DaSkreech> Does anyone know how I can figure out if a card reader works ?
<fabio_> boa tarde gente
<charles____> sebsebseb: my wubi910.exe (i've tried various revisions) complains: "Can not download the metalink and therefore the ISO"
<raving> erUSUL, yes, I have libgl1-mesa-dev installed
<edbian> charles____, Have you tried with the wubi1004.exe  ?
<sebsebseb> NorthByNorthWest: uhmm the server editin isn't meant to run a graphical user interface
<sebsebseb> !server | NorthByNorthWest
<ubottu> NorthByNorthWest: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<charles____> edbian: possibly. where can i get it. i can't seem to find it here
<charles____> i would prefer the 1004 installation lol
<Apothecary> try the Java 2 SDK 1.4.2 may have some luck with that
<NorthByNorthWest> sebsebseb: argh! yeah of course! QT packages are GUI stuff!
<raving> erUSUL, I don't have libglut-dev installed, but I haven't been linking against glut
<Cynthia> NorthByNorthWest: especially libqt4-opengl
<edbian> charles____, All I did was google it
<sebsebseb> !kvm | NorthByNorthWest
<ubottu> NorthByNorthWest: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<edbian> charles____, http://wubi-installer.org/
<charles____> ok ty
<erUSUL> raving: if you have the dev files installed then i dunno what may be happening
<sebsebseb> NorthByNorthWest: not sure about KVM, but I think you can use that on the server edition
<NorthByNorthWest> sebsebseb: but I have VMs that needs virtualbox...
<DaSkreech> IT seems to work in Windows but that of course means very little
<sebsebseb> NorthByNorthWest: right well then you also need a GUI
<NorthByNorthWest> sebsebseb: i think ill have a look at the virtualbox homepage!
<sebsebseb> NorthByNorthWest: why on the server edition if needing a GUI?
<NorthByNorthWest> sebsebseb: I dont! :)
<NorthByNorthWest> sebsebseb: I want to run it headless!
<raving> erUSUL, I will try doing a symlink from libGL.so.1 to libGL.so, perhaps that will work
<Bliepo> NorthByNorthWest, you could install the gnome desktop
<NorthByNorthWest> sebsebseb: and i did, and all was good but then i screwed things up... :P
<charles____> ok, i just tried wubu1004 and i still get the same error message "Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO"
<guntbert> NorthByNorthWest: ask in #vbox
<mikel> NorthByNorthWest: If you want to run virtual servers in a headless configuration, kvm with libvirt is a much better plan than vbox. It can load virtualbox images afaik.
<charles____> :(
<sebsebseb> NorthByNorthWest: maybe you can get help in #vbox
<edbian> charles____, Are you online on this machine?
<charles____> edbian: yes, i'm sure.
<NorthByNorthWest> Mikel: why is kvm better?
<edbian> charles____, Out of curiosity why do you need wubi?  Why not the live CD ?
<charles____> edbian, i'm not able to burn CDs at this time
<edbian> NorthByNorthWest, More robust, more stable, no need for a GUI
<raving> erUSUL, doing the symlink worked; do you think that I should file a bug report?
<NorthByNorthWest> edbian: is it easy to configure it to run an old vbox VM?
<edbian> charles____, I don't want to press the issue but there are other ways of installing ubuntu.  Do you want to hear about them?
<erUSUL> raving: if you did not used any third party software in your machineM; yes.
<edbian> NorthByNorthWest, Dunno, never done it.
<NorthByNorthWest> edbian: I have som vbox experience but no kvm,,,
<nwillems> Hey guys, I just started loving ubuntu a little more. Thanks for updating the LXDE packages with 10.04
<charles____> edbian: ok
<abstrakt> hi
<Apothecary> hey charles fair warning with Wubi, grub updates tend to kill access to the distro, least that's been my experience
<abstrakt> i'm trying to follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation to get pulse-jack to install
<abstrakt> but i keep getting package not found
<abstrakt> i've installed the lucid ppa
<raving> erUSUL, well I suppose NVidia-glx would count as third party software since its restricted, right?
<edbian> charles____,
<abstrakt> and apt-get update sees the new repo, but i still can't find pulse-jack
<edbian> charles____, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<charles____> ok ty
<erUSUL> raving: if it is the packaged version i wont count it as third party.
<old_scratch> quit
<raving> erUSUL, ahh, OK. Then yes, this was all retrieved from apt
<erUSUL> raving: it woud be different if you used envyng or the *.run from nvidia's site
<DaSkreech> Hallo?
<edbian> DaSkreech, hello
<bunker85> Hello, I am new to Linux. I am running Ultimate Linux 2.5 64bit. I would like some help updating adobe-plugin. Please help
<sebsebseb> !ultimate | bunker85
<ubottu> bunker85: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<edbian> bunker85, Wrong channel!  This is support for ubuntu
<Apothecary> hey bunker ummm you got an email addy?
<iMonje> hello!
<iMonje> I'm looking for the file where you saved the list of thumbnail nautilus, "someone knows?
<bunker85> sory
<mikel> NorthByNorthwest: http://combatwombat.7doves.com/2008/09/05/virtualbox-to-kvm-migration is a pretty complete procedure
<edbian> bunker85, no worries
<NorthByNorthWest> mikel: many thnx! ill have a look!
<Cynthia> iMonje: /home/YOURUSER/.thumbnails/normal
<sebsebseb> edbian: ah they already left, we should recommend Ubuntu to people like that really, I guess
<Spunkym3nkey> is this normal, I got a AMD X2 64 5000+ Dual Core and always one of my cores will run like 90-100% and the other core will be at only like 10% load max, here is a screen shot --> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/4303/
<edbian> sebsebseb, Yeah.  In the future
<Spunkym3nkey> I am using ubuntu 10.04
<edbian> sebsebseb, I love linux! :)
<iMonje> Cynthia, Yes, there are the images, but where is the list or xml?
<natrixnatrix89> Bluetooth doesnt work for me anymore. Why is that?
<sebsebseb> edbian: the unoffical versionse of Ubuntu, or Ubuntu based distros, tend to be quite pointless really, when being compared to Ubuntu
<mcl0vin> anyone was able to fix pastebinit script
<natrixnatrix89> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Cynthia> iMonje: There is no list. The filenames are one-way hashed, and when Nautilus wants to find a thumbnail, it hashes the file name and looks in there.
<edbian> sebsebseb, I would imagine so.  They do what? just switch out the packages that are installed by default?
<Cynthia> iMonje: (+) I believe that's by design, for privacy purposes or such
<sebsebseb> edbian: being clear I don't mean,  Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Lubuntu.  I mean stuff like Ultimate edition
<sebsebseb> edbian: and Mint
<UT8F> Hey everybody
<edbian> sebsebseb, Mint adds something that others don't
<Cynthia> sebsebseb: Lubuntu is supported?
<goodcoopr> what would be the easiest way to install ubuntu directly only a hard disk? i have an old laptop that won't properly boot from USB, yet doesn't have an optical
<Zeek_> A simple thing...is there a trick to get the border to appear in a screenshot when you select to snapshot a window?  It would be under 9.10 I believe
<goodcoopr> i can pull the hard disk out and easily plug it into another windows computer
<sebsebseb> Cynthia: I read that Lubuntu will be offically recognized and supported and that starting with 10.10
<edbian> sebsebseb, But generally I agree that plain Ubuntu (Or K- or X- or whatever) is far superior.  Of course if you wanna talk about derivatives Ubuntu is a deriv of Debian ;)
<Cynthia> Oh, awesome :D
<bastid_raZor> edbian: were you saying yesterday that free -m shows much more RAM usage than should be?
<nastas> i just upgrade my laptop to 10.04. i had radio scrennlet but stoped playing. any idea?
<sebsebseb> Cynthia: i'll get you a link hold on
<edbian> bastid_raZor, Hi!  I recall talking about that vaguely.  Why?
<Spunkym3nkey> is this normal, I got a AMD X2 64 5000+ Dual Core and always one of my cores will run like 90-100% load on CPU and the other core will be at only like 10% load max, here is a screen shot --> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/4303/
<sebsebseb> edbian: well yes,  and Debian can be better than Ubuntu, depends on user and hardware etc.  However I don't like Mint, so I won't recommend it :)
<red2kic> Spunkym3nkey: Bad url?
<mikel> I'm still having trouble with my fstab under Lucid. During bootup, it spits out "mount.nfs4: no such device" and my shares don't appear in the filesystem. When i 'mount -a' they appear just fine. I assume that init is just trying to do things in the wrong order, but the documentation for 'mountall' just doesn't give much on how to tweak this order.
<Cynthia> Spunkym3nkey: Invalid URL, infinite HTTP redirection loop.
<dotnetted> hey all - If I change /var/log/mail.log into a symlink pointing to /data/logs/mail.log what would happen when the logger archives the logs? Is there a better way to change all the mail.* log locations?
<iMonje> Cynthia, thanks
<mcl0vin> anyone was able to fix pastebinit script
<Spunkym3nkey> I will upload again
<linux> When I click on my network manager I get this error: The interface does not exist, Check that it is correctly typed and that it is correctly supported by your system
<DaSkreech> edbian: Wow just got the last 10 minutes of network traffic in one rush
<bastid_raZor> edbian: i don't know if this will have an effect on your end and i know it sounds a bit off the wall.. i disable splash and quiet and i have noticed about 80MB less usuage directly after boot and honestly i appear to have less RAM usage overall.. 342MB now after 2 days uptime. before it would be around 500MB. it may be unrelated but that is all i changed
<[AWE]> Hi does anyone know if there's an apache2 specific channel? or can I ask here? I'm trying to set up apache2 and so far all I'm getting is 403 Forbidden
<linux> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04
<Spunkym3nkey> is this normal, I got a AMD X2 64 5000+ Dual Core and always one of my cores will run like 90-100% load on CPU and the other core will be at only like 10% load max, here is a screen shot --> http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/7618/screenshotss.png
<dotnetted> [AWE]: httpd
<Spunkym3nkey> there we go fixed link
<red2kic> [AWE]: There are #apache
<Apothecary> interesting considering Ultimate Edition is nsebsebseb... depends on ones prefrences is all i just know i get less compatibility issues with UE... anywho.... i guess all that programing TheeMan does himself is just package switching, on top of his own proggies he gives with it
<Apothecary> later
<dD0T> Hi guys. I'm trying to update an ubuntu 8.04 vhost to 10.04. I followed the official instructions but the system ends up being stuck on bootup. In the control panel of the host system you can see that there are only two processes running. init and plymouthd. I cannot get any output of the boot process (I don't control the host) so I'd be grateful for any pointer you can give me. Thanks.
<frxstrem> I have a USB FM radio, and the manual for it says that: "Because Windows has built-in drivers for USB audio and HID class devices, the USB FM Radio does not require an OEM supplied driver disk for operation. The player executable is the only required user software. A similar approach is possible for other operating systems, if they have built-in support for these two USB device classes." Does this apply to Ubuntu too?
<linux> echo "hello chat room"
<sebsebseb> Cynthia: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/lubuntu-not-joining-ubuntu-family-until.html
<edbian> bastid_raZor, I assume that splash is what did most of it.  Can't imagine why though!  Maybe one or both of those has a memory leak?  Can you absolutely nail it down to that?  Can you show it's only one of them and not the other or is it only both together?
<bastid_raZor> edbian: just as a test you could try and see if any thing is changes on your end... possibly not having to load the splash images and what not.
<edbian> DaSkreech, ha ha
<linux> so anyone able to tell me what's wrong?
<lebotch34> salut
<Cynthia> sebsebseb: that article seems to say that it won't become one :)
<UT8F> is there any bardcode reader for ubuntu, where I could enter barcode number and it would display where my product was made ant ect?
<sebsebseb> Cynthia: 10.10 is when it will
<DaSkreech> Does anyone know how I can figure out if a card reader works ?
<Spunkym3nkey> Cynthia here is the link sorry about that http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/7618/screenshotss.png
<linux> maybe I'm not here?
<red2kic> Spunkym3nkey: Look at Processes -- See which linux process taking up the whole thing.
<Youresorock> UT8F:  Any barcode reader will work fine.  They just send keyboard codes
<Cynthia> Spunkym3nkey: please provide a screenshot of the Processes tab, or the 'top' command in a terminal
<linux> red2kic ok
<Spunkym3nkey> I did nothing shows red2kid
<bastid_raZor> edbian: i have not tested each individually but i have booted 4 times both ways. RAM is down with quiet splash off
<edbian> bastid_raZor, Unfortunately I'm running debian stable 5.  I don't actually have an ubuntu system up and running! L(
<Spunkym3nkey> redkic*
<linux> gnome-system-monitor is taking up the most cpy
<linux> cpu
<sebsebseb> Cynthia: the url at the end has until
<linux> red2kic
<bastid_raZor> edbian: i assume debian has splash and quiet as kernel parameters.
<edbian> bastid_raZor, That's very interesting!
<Anubi> hi all
<edbian> bastid_raZor, I don't have a splash but I can try with the quit param.  Give me a sec
<uLinux> obama is a joke
<sebsebseb> !ot | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<uLinux> sorry i had to say it
<linux> I  think my gnome-system-monitor is misbehaving.
<Spunkym3nkey> what's the command in terminal to list all besides ps x redkic or Cynthia
<UT8F> Youresorock: I dont need any barcode reader via usb or web cam, I need barcode reader software, where I could type in barcode number and it whould show where that product was made
<dominicdinada> how to remove totem
<csgeek_> I have to setup a private ubuntu repo to deploy a few internal packages.. what's the best way of doing that?  Can I setup a PPA that's not public?
<Cynthia> Spunkym3nkey: top
<dominicdinada> it is linked into gnome-desktop
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: sudo apt-get purge totem.  if you use purge instead of remove, it will remove some config files as well
<Anubi> when i install lynx, i receive error of i/o on /dev/sr0. do someone know how can i resolve this problem?
<dlp211> sudo apt-get remove totem
<dotnetted> In Karmic is /etc/syslog.conf the config file to use to modify the mail.log location?
<dominicdinada> ok i will give it a shot
<dotnetted> rsyslog*
<Youresorock> UT8F: Oh sorry, I misunderstood.  I don't know of any software like that.
<E_MAN> is that better?
<edbian> bastid_raZor, Be right back!
<E_MAN> jk
<Spunkym3nkey> redkic or Cynthia here is the screen shot --> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/7456/screenshot1yod.png and shows backend using all resources, what is that?
<linux> well you guys never attempted to answer my question so I'll go
<[AWE]> it would seem that my apache2 sites-available/default VHost needs AllowOverride to be None
<[AWE]> My PHP book says to put it to All but this seems to cause the 403 Forbiddens
<[AWE]> any idea why this may be?
<Cynthia> Spunkym3nkey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467208
<frxstrem> is it possible to find out what item in /dev that represents a specific USB device?
<drobiazgowy> What packages ubuntu installer download before translation packages?
<Spunkym3nkey> Cynthia, thank you
<bastid_raZor> frxstrem: it is listed in dmesg  ..
<Cynthia> Spunkym3nkey: did you run system testing, then? if so, just sudo kill 12791
<frxstrem> bastid_raZor: and how do I use it to find the device?
<dotnetted> Would replacing /var/log/mail.* with symlinks to /logs/mail/mail.* screw up the log rotater?
<drobiazgowy> Which packages ubuntu installer download during instalation?
<ikonia> dotnetted: logrotate can follow symlinks
<bastid_raZor> frxstrem: wait.. device.. you mean like a usb dongle or a usb harddrive or pendrive?
<[AWE]> where's php.ini usually installed?
<ikonia> dotnetted: the installer, do you mean wubi ?
<Spunkym3nkey> Cynthia, yeah last night after some updates. I probably check for updates and do a reboot, thanks for the help though.
<ikonia> [AWE]: /etc
<Cynthia> Spunkym3nkey: you're welcome
<drobiazgowy> Any one knows?
<frxstrem> bastid_raZor: just a generic USB device - in this case, an FM radio
<Cynthia> [AWE]: /etc/php5/{apache2,cli}
<[AWE]> Cynthia: Got it thanks
<bastid_raZor> frxstrem: when you plug it in wait about 10 seconds then in a terminal type dmesg | tail
<natrixnatrix89> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dotnetted> ikonia: gotcha - thanks for the info - when logrotate creates a new archived logfile it will be in /var/log/ right? (instead of the directory the symlinks point to)
<ikonia> dotnetted: yes, it will follow the symlink
<drobiazgowy> I need simple answer :)
<ikonia> dotnetted: the installer doesn't download anything, so unless you can explain what you mean by installer (wubi ?) I can't give you one
<red2kic> Give us a simple question then.
<edbian> bastid_raZor, I just tried with and without "quiet" I see no difference in ram.  I don't have splash (or a splash screen) so I can't test that part of it.
<drobiazgowy> ikonia  ubiquity
<dotnetted> ikonia: just to make sure : if I make /var/log/mail.log a symlink to /logs/mail.log then would logrotate create the archived logfile in /var/log or /logs?
<ikonia> drobiazgowy: that's a mozilla product isn't it ?
<bastid_raZor> edbian: my best guess is the splash images are taking the RAM up. thanks for testing
<drobiazgowy> ikonia that is the ubuntu live cd installer
<ikonia> drobiazgowy: /logs
<IdleOne> is there a way I could disable keyboard input with a key combo and also re-enable it with same key combo?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> dotnetted: /logs
<drobiazgowy> ikonia installer download some packges, I skipped it , And I want to install them now
<ikonia> drobiazgowy: then it downloads nothing
<drobiazgowy> ikonia 20 packages
<ikonia> drobiazgowy: the ubuntu installer doesn't download anything before the install is completed
<edbian> bastid_raZor, That's gotta be it. Or the software changed.  My kernel is about 2 years older than ubuntu 10.04 but with patches
<drobiazgowy> ikonia bEfore langauge packages
<bastid_raZor> drobiazgowy: i think language packages is all it downloads
<bastid_raZor> edbian: i guess you're not a good one to test it on then. :P
<red2kic> drobiazgowy: ubuquity is not ubiquity :(
<vivid> has anyone had issues with 3 button mouse emulation in lucid? it keeps getting turned on so my right+left click acts as middle mouse.......anyone know where i can stop this from randomly happening?
<drobiazgowy> bastid_raZor No way :) I know what I saw, there was time count and numner of packages
<edbian> bastid_raZor, Yeah :P
<ryaxnbuntu> So it
<bastid_raZor> drobiazgowy: then running apt-get upgrade will get whatever packages are needed.
<ryaxnbuntu> so it is  almost the end of Ibex Useful life.
<drobiazgowy> bastid_raZor I don't update system
<sebsebseb> !ibex | ryaxnbuntu
<ubottu> ryaxnbuntu: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<linuxmonster> I swaer I am going to get postnuke installed today if it kills me lol
<drobiazgowy> bastid_raZor Anyway thanks :)
<livingdaylight> I have a uestion about smplayer. Having installed and launched it for the first time, I received this error dialog telling me that Mplayer was old/out of date and to update it. As far as I know mplayer in repos is the latest
<livingdaylight> http://yfrog.com/jpscreenshotutp
<sebsebseb> ryaxnbuntu: 8.10 nice release, but already been end of life, for quite a while now
<aj00200> GRUB doesn't load and gives the error code 21. Any advice?
<ikonia> !grub > aj00200
<ubottu> aj00200, please see my private message
<dlp211> anyone know how to add additional resolutions for 10.04
<aj00200> ikonia: thanks, I'll check those out and be back if they don't work
<knxville> What torrent program would you guys recommend?
<spydon> How do I open the onscreen keyboard in 10.04?
<mac_linux_> Hello all.  I'm working on getting the correct nvida drivers for my ubuntu instal.  Documentation shows I need either nvidia-173 or nvidia-96.  How do I determine which is the right one?  (I did try google)  My card is NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5200.  (I have a powerbook g4)
<GeekSquid> knxville: transmission is installed by default and does it's job
<spydon> GeekSquid, well it doesn't do it too well :P
<fx> guys, I have a dilemma. I have a raid 5, /dev/md0 device, I would like to set up one giant Luks protected partition. Should i first partition the md0 and then apply luks to that or luks to the md0 device and then just mkfs on it, without partitioning?
<bastid_raZor> mac_linux_: i had that card a year or so ago.. i 'think' the 96 version is the correct one.
<zongo_> Hi, anyone with squid to give some pointers on how to use squid with authentication ?
<aguitel> mac_linux_, nvidia-173
<LjL> IdleOne: found this https://sourceforge.net/projects/lk4b/files/lk4b/20080706/lock-keyboard-for-baby-20080706.pl/download
<LjL> IdleOne: hacky, but.
<ikonia> fx: that's a personal choice you havev to make
<ikonia> have
<livingdaylight>  I have a uestion about smplayer. Having installed and launched it for the first time, I received this error dialog telling me that Mplayer was old/out of date and to update it. As far as I know mplayer in repos is the latest
<GeekSquid> spydon: does everything I need, and for most users it is fine... although if you want to do alot of things with torrents, and are doing it all the time, there are other programs that have additional features
<livingdaylight> http://yfrog.com/jpscreenshotutp
<mac_linux_> two of you are giving me different answers! :-)
<ikonia> livingdaylight: on what version
<spydon> knxville, I would recommend deluge or azureus if you want torrent applications that are more effective then transmission
<livingdaylight> ikonia, lucid
<fx> ikonia, i chose to do the latter, but mkfs told me this: /dev/mapper/archive alignment is offset by 61440 bytes.
<fx> This may result in very poor performance, (re)-partitioning suggested.
<aguitel> mac_linux_,open the nvidia site
<spydon> GeekSquid, it's not just the features, it doesn't connect to peers as effective as many other torrent applications
<ikonia> fx: a.) how big is the partition b.) what file system did you use
<ikonia> livingdaylight: looks like it's outdated already
<olivr> HELP HELP!!
<olivr> :D
<livingdaylight> ikonia, mplayer?
<olivr> how i install rubygem ?
<olivr> ubuntu is **** with the ruby
<sebsebseb> !ask | olivr
<ubottu> olivr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GotSanity> I am running lucid on a laptop with an atheros AR928X PCI-Express wlan card built in and it will disconnect shortly after connecting. Anyone have any idea how to fix it?
<fx> ikonia, the raid array is made up of 2x 2TB drives, (running raid5 degraded), so the full md0 is 4TB, I would like to use ext4 for its extents feature
<ikonia> livingdaylight: smplayer
<ikonia> olivr: control your laguage
<olivr> i like stars heh
<livingdaylight> ikonia, there is a newer version?
<ikonia> olivr: I'm not laughin
<ikonia> livingdaylight: I've not looked, but that warning sugggests so
<ikonia> fx: ah, have you put a non-dos partition table on it ?
<livingdaylight> ikonia, why does smplayer complain bout a lack of the newest version of Mplyer rather than let me know that a newer version of smplayer is available. That smplayer is outdated rather than Mplayer?
<ikonia> fx: partitions bigger than (2TB - or it maybe 1) benifit from non-dos partition tables
<fx> ikonia, i have not partitioned md0, because i though LUKS grabs it first and creates /dev/mapper/archive
<ikonia> livingdaylight: I don't know, ask the smplayer developers
<livingdaylight> ikonia, that warning suggests that Mplayer is outdated
<ikonia> fx: I'm not sure of luks limitations to be honest but with that size partitions, I'd put a partition table on it first, even if it's just one big partition
<fredfall> How do you install the latest version of python?
<fx> ah, i will try, thanks, ikonia
<fx> ikonia, do you know if cfdisk can do guid partition tables (I assume thats what your refering to when you say non-dos partition tables)
<livingdaylight> ikonia, where/how do i ask the smplayer developers?
<ikonia> fx: guid would be fine, and I think it can, yes
<Juniksz> Helo! Which Tv application can time-shifted the broadcast?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: look on the webpage for contact details
<Juniksz> Helo! Which Tv application can time-shifted the broadcast?
<shane2peru> it is taking like 5 - 7 minutes so far to open a Spreadsheet document, granted it is 4mb in size, but I have opened it many times in the past, and only takes a minute or two, what is going on???
<CowMan> how do i remove ubuntu, and grub?
<CowMan> i dont want it anymore, i want only windows..
<Guest64501> format
<Guest64501> the drive
<CowMan> yea, but i want windows.. not to be formatted.
<CowMan> oh, i could format those partitions, right?
<[fade]> yeah
<[fade]> CowMan got windows cd ?
<james[home]> yeah
<shane2peru> CowMan, you could try to format the partitions, we are better at Linux type stuff, not windows
<laurus> When I run sudo powertop, I see: 34.3% (  inf)     <kernel core> : hrtimer_start_range_ns (tick_sched_timer) as the top line. How do I fix this problem? I am on kernel 2.6.32.
<CrazyTux[w]> Hey guys i'm having a tough problem figuring out what is wrong with my xorg.conf file (I am using radeonhd driver) and trying to get dual head monitor setup to work (right now it works but both screens are cloned): http://pastie.org/969853 is my xorg configuration
<CrazyTux[w]> Any help / thoughts is appreciated
<CowMan> [fade]: i dont have the cd
<ubuntu> can i ask questions?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: yes
<sebsebseb> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<danutz> that`s a question
<LuisE> how do i copy a file from my computer to my vmware boot?
<DaSkreech> How can I find out if the driver for my card reader has been loaded?
<miazgator> #kubuntu is like dead, can someone tell me how do I get side mouse buttons to work as back/forward in Konqueror and Dolphin in KDE?
<hjelm> CrazyTux xrandr helped me
<mjateznik> Hello, could someone help me configue empathy?
<veryhappy> hi guys
<miazgator> I seriously can't live without it
<LuisE> how do i copy a file from my computer to my vmware backtrack image?
<ubuntu> is there a review site for ubuntu apps
<bastid_raZor> DaSkreech: you can look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see
<frxstrem> is it possible to send all audio from an input audio device to the speakers?
<mjateznik> I want to use ctrl+tab to change tab just like in firefox or any other normal appl.
<shane2peru> is ubuntu getting worse at handling ram? I mean used to be I could leave my desktop on for a while and didn't affect anything, now, it is  feeling like XP  Home edition as time drags on, it loads up and slows down.
<DaSkreech> bastid_raZor: Why would X care about the Card reader driver?
<optical> What is the HDMEDIA version of 10.04 ?
<[fade]> mjateznik try alt+tab
<veryhappy> i just wanna make an installation with ubuntu 10.04 but i cant disable the format option or choose other format options like reiserfs with a block size of 4096
<CrazyTux[w]> hjelm: xrandr dynamically set it?  I've tried but it seems to not recognize my DVI outputs
<bastid_raZor> DaSkreech: look in there and see. much more information in there than you think.
<mjateznik> fade: that changes window not tab
<shane2peru> optical, never heard of it, but seems like High Definition (HD) Media Ubuntu type distro, I didn't know such a thing existed.
<Cynthia> [fade], mjateznik : Change tabs with Ctrl+Tab
<DaSkreech> bastid_raZor: not in there just looked through all the X log files
<[fade]> mjateznik i thought thats what you wanted, you want to change tabs in what?
<nikkk> hello my name is Nicola from Kenya, I need help in compiz ubuntu
<recon69_lap> doing a fresh install of 10.9 but cant find the swap partition when setting up the partitions?
<optical> its some kind of official ubuntu release
<optical> built into UNetBootIN
<optical> http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/999/scr1274389647.png
<mjateznik> cynthia, fade: I want to change tabs in empathy.
<jtmx29> Anyone have any experience with Fog cloning software on Ubuntu?
<Juxorevo> hi everyone :)
<mjateznik> cynthia, fade: ctrl+tab dosent work for somereason they have choosen ctrl+page up/down
<DaSkreech> bastid_raZor: Thanks though I'l try that in future
<recon69_lap> never mind, it's not a mount point ,
<toader_> Hi, is there any plug-in that can make gedit browser remote server through ftp, or sftp? thanks
<Cynthia> mjateznik: ah, I just came in and didn't see that you wanted changing tabs in Empathy
<bastid_raZor> DaSkreech: you can also look in dmesg
<Juxorevo> I have problem when i click right with my mouse on a file, there no appear Encryption ... help ?
<veryhappy> is there any solution that i can choose a block size of 4096 before he installs ubuntu 10.04? im working with the live cd
<mjateznik> Well does someone know how I can change the fastkey for chanaging tabs in empathy?
<towski>  /msg NickServ identify towski
<[fade]> try empathy support chan, if any
<towski> heh
<Juxorevo> help help :'( ?
<[fade]> and it was there before Juxorevo ?
<nikkk> compiz is not starting automatically any more, the windows appear without frame, but if I select the advanced effect it restart... any suggestion?
<DaSkreech> bastid_raZor: Ricoh MMC Controller disabling driver
<DaSkreech> Looks like it. Now how can I figure out why it was disabled?
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok
<Juxorevo> [fade]:  yes but i don't know if that encryption in english because i'm french and in my ubuntu there write "chiffrement" i don't know what in english for this french word !
<Cynthia> veryhappy: you'll probably have to run fsck.ext3 -b 1024 or so
<Cynthia> veryhappy: (+) and disable the "format" option in the installer
<veryhappy> that is the problem
<nikkk> compiz is not starting automatically any more, the windows appear without frame, but if I select the advanced effect it restart... any suggestion?
<veryhappy> i cant disable the format option
<[fade]> nikkk not many ppl here use that fancy efects, i advise compiz support chan, if any
<Cynthia> veryhappy: You will be able to, when your custom filesystem is made.
<xangua> nikkk: what does: compiz --replace
<xangua> says¿
<veryhappy> do i have to restart then the installer?
<uLinux> hello
<linuxmonster> Y aknow installing CMS software to a site should not be this difficult lol
<veryhappy> hello uLinux
<Cynthia> veryhappy: 'sudo mkfs -t ext3 -b 1024 /dev/DEVICEHERE' will make the filesystem. Replace DEVICEHERE with hd<letter><number> or sd<letter><number> as appropriate.
<Aazoris> gunbert are you still here or afk
<Loshki> Juxorevo: http://www.wordreference.com/fren/chiffrement
<Aazoris> oh he's gone
<Cynthia> veryhappy: (+) My command line will make 1KB-sized blocks
<veryhappy> Cynthia: the problem is not that i dont know how to format the hdd
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> is there a vpn solution i can use that would allow me to connect to it from a windows box (using pptp) with just a username and password? all the tutorials i've seen involve these fancy setups that won't work in a limited user environment :|
<Juxorevo> Loshki:  so when you click right on file in ubuntu you've encryption right ?
<veryhappy> Cynthia: i cant disable the format option in the live cd installer of ubuntu 10.04
<optical> Hawaiian_Eskimo: I've tried to figure out something like that for ages
<Cynthia> veryhappy: The problem is that, even if you make a custom filesystem, the installer forces you to format things?
<optical> how to run a small VPN on my VPS box
<optical> that i can connect to in windows
<optical> didnt ever figure it out
<veryhappy> Cynthia: yes
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> i had server '03, which worked
<Quacksalber> don't  panic, testing myself
<Cynthia> veryhappy: I'll investigate that in a VM with the Lucid LiveCD.
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> but then that went boom and i haven't been able to replicate it with linux :|
<uLinux> -
<Juxorevo> my problem : i haven't this line on my list when i click right in my ubuntu ...
<Loshki> Juxorevo: sorry, I don't know much about encryption. I just know where the dictionaries are...
<veryhappy> i will see what it brings
<veryhappy> i`ll test it so
<Juxorevo> Loshki:  lol ! thank u !
<Juxorevo> :]
<recon69_lap> must say that ubuntu is getting even more slick, really good the way it's improving. but did not like the new gnome layout, was easy to change though :)
<veryhappy> thanks to you all
<veryhappy> bye
<veryhappy> ;)
<Juxorevo> any one there for me please, because my problem is very crazy !
<nikkk> Xangua: compiz --replace
<nikkk> WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<nikkk> WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> is there a vpn solution i can use that would allow me to connect to it from a windows box (using pptp) with just a username and password? all the tutorials i've seen involve these fancy setups that won't work in a limited user environment :|
<soreau> nikkk: That is a harmless mesa warning
<nikkk> that means what?
<CaptainTrek> !pastebin | nikkk: in future use this
<ubottu> nikkk: in future use this: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Loshki> !fr | Juxorevo: Also, try here...
<ubottu> Juxorevo: Also, try here...: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Juxorevo> arf
<Aazoris> OMG! I still don't know whats making get this:  [root@Anthony ~]# aptitude safe-upgrade -bash: aptitude: command not found
<Juxorevo> I write English so badly?
<bastid_raZor> !noroot | Aazoris
<Juxorevo> There is no one on chat in French: (
<ubottu> Aazoris: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Aazoris> Im not asking for a password
<nikkk> soreau: what is a harmless mesa warning?
<xangua> !fr | Juxorevo
<ubottu> Juxorevo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Aazoris> I am trying to update my server
<Aazoris> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Loshki> Juxorevo: no, your English is fine, better than my french. But sometimes it helps clarify matters to discuss an issue in your native language...
<dlp211> sudo apt-get update
<Aazoris> i cant do sudo cause i am root
<Juxorevo> I just want to know how to reappear in my right click menu, encryption to encrypt my files. because before that it was now it has disappeared: '(
<Aazoris> they told me that earlier
<dario> scaricare film
<dlp211> then apt-get update
<CaptainTrek> Aazoris: you dont need sudo then if you're root
<Aazoris> sudo wont work, and ive tried that also dlp
<dlp211> what server are u running?
<Aazoris> VPS - Ubunut 10.04 LTS
<recon69_lap> Aazoris: if it's a server aptitude probably not installed
<Loshki> Juxorevo: it may take a while before someone who knows about encrpytion comes to this group. You can repeat your question every 15 minutes or so until someone responds (or you get tired of asking)...
<dlp211> apt-get would def be installed
<Aazoris> How would I install it
<Juxorevo> Loshki:  ok sorry
<Aazoris> Its saying that it cant find the command
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> is there a vpn solution i can use that would allow me to connect to it from a windows box (using pptp) with just a username and password? all the tutorials i've seen involve these fancy setups that won't work in a limited user environment :|
<Aazoris> is it corrupted
<dlp211> what is the traceback when you use the command?
<Cynthia> veryhappy... left. oh well
<Aazoris> I just sent a reboot command
<recon69_lap> Aazoris: look up the help for apt-get , you can do somthing like apt-get -upgrade
<Aazoris> is it -upgrade or upgrade
<dlp211> try both
<Cynthia> Aazoris: upgrade
<Aazoris> Ok my system is still rebooting
<dlp211> why are you operating as root?
<Aazoris> IdK they sold me the service like that
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> which company?
<recon69_lap> Aazoris: you updating a remote server and you dont know how to use help/man pages O.o
<Aazoris> I have direct access and control of my vps
<Aazoris> IdeaStack
<GeekSquid> Aazoris: yeah, um, they did something that was not considered best practices, I would cancel and get a real vps
<dlp211> its an india based company
<dancek> Aazoris, you could also apt-get install aptitude, after which you have aptitude (which is preferable to apt-get)
<BluShift> I recently removed a PCI network adapter (wireless N) from my desktop, and installed a G adapter using ndiswrapper. Now, when I reconnect my N adapter, and run, "ifconfig" I have no wireless devices present, only loopback and my ethernet port.
<GeekSquid> at $9/mo, cheap
<BluShift> How can I fix this?
<Aazoris> No mine is custom
<Aazoris> i didnt do the cheap 1
<dlp211> did you pay for support?
<BluShift> As well, running lspci doesn't seem to list my device, either.
<drobiazgowy> :)
<ikonia> guys, this is an ubuntu support channel, maybe #ubuntu-offtopic is better for chatting about your VPS limitations
<BluShift> However, the N adapter was automatically detected and worked flawlessly upon initial install.
<dancek> GeekSquid, imho it's a matter of opinion whether sudoing or real root account is better
<Aazoris> support is free
<BluShift> Anybody?
<btr> Hello, could someone who use nvidia GT9XXX, inform me the frame late in glxgears?
<Aazoris> and I was having Ubuntu problems not vps problems
<recon69_lap> BluShift: you got both network cards installed? probably a IRQ or port address conflict, my first guess anyway
<ikonia> btr: other peoples framerate doesn't matter, what's your problem ?
<BluShift> btr: You should be getting 1000+
<LjL> Aazoris: yes, sure, he was just asking to keep it about the ubuntu problems rather than the vps-specific discussion.
<ikonia> Aazoris: ok - then talk about the ubuntu issues
<Aazoris> ohhhh ok
<Aazoris> I  was it was about apt
<BluShift> recon69_lap: No, i removed the driver for the G adapter, and uninstalled ndiswrapper after I found i couldn't find the right driver. Damn 64-bit systems :(
<GeekSquid> dancek: with no root account, you can't "hack" root, you can hack the user, but then you'd need to know the username, making it more difficult to hack said server
<Aazoris> and why i was getting apt-get command not found
<olivr> how can i stop ubuntu cahing my usb device?
<btr> no problem really ... just curious if the driver is installed properly .. :)
<LjL> GeekSquid: if you have a strong password, that problem is moot in the first place
<ikonia> Aazoris: check your $PATH
<recon69_lap> BluShift, Did you remove the card as well?
<dlp211> they must have removed aptitude/apt?
<BluShift> recon69_lap: Yes, it's no longer connected.
<dancek> Aazoris, try ls /usr/bin/apt*
<Aazoris> ok
<dancek> Aazoris, to see if they exist
<Aazoris> give me a sec
<Tendency> Is it worth replacing Ubuntu normal with Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my Asus eee?
<recon69_lap> BluShift: well, then it's not IRQ, try reseat the old modem, maybe its not in right
<btr> thanks ikonia, BluShift ~
<BluShift> Tendency: I would recommend eeebuntu. It has lots of kernel modifications to work with the Eee's hardware.
<LjL> Tendency: uhm, i think the current netbook remix is in the process of being replaced by something a little different in the next version, so perhaps if you're comfortable with the vanilla version you might want to wait
<dancek> GeekSquid, i didn't understand, need to know username?
<Tendency> Cheers for the help guys :)
<BluShift> recon69_lap: Modem? What?
<Aazoris> i dont have it, what was the command to install it
<GeekSquid> LjL: sorry if I disagree, people expose passwords all the time, either by typing them in in a public place, using public unsecured networks, or by just not following best practices
<Aazoris> says the apt dir was not found
<ikonia> Aazoris: it's not a directory
<Anubis> hi is this the support channel?
<LjL> Aazoris: there's no command to install APT, since APT is the thing to install things.
<BluShift> recon69_lap: I've removed and reinstalled the card a few times already. It's not showing up.
<recon69_lap> BluShift: sorry, NIC not modem , showing my age :)
<LjL> Anubis: yes
<BluShift> recon69_lap: Heh heh
<ikonia> Aazoris: ls -la /usr/bin/apt-get
<dancek> Aazoris, if you have neither apt-get nor aptitude then your system is really messed up
<BluShift> dancek: Or he's not using Ubuntu ;)
<Aazoris> hold on im connecting via cuteftp
<dlp211> dancek: or gimpped on purpose
<BluShift> recon69_lap: I think I'm going to try booting from a live cd, to see if it configures it properly that way.
<LjL> GeekSquid: and if you're doing that on your server you have a problem that's not going to be solved by merely disabling root. anyway, i just don't really see the point of telling someone they're using a "fake" VPS merely because they set up one thing differently. i know and appreciate that keeping root disabled is recommended in this channel, but that doesn't amount to dissing anything that does otherwise
<b0n1> hey does someone here know mutt ?
<GeekSquid> dancek: if there is no root, and the sudo user's username is not root then you cannot guess the sudo username, unless it is dick, jack, jane. mark or something like that, most of my usernames are not in a dictionary anywhere, although I am a little paranoid when it comes to user/password security
<LjL> GeekSquid: we don't diss Debian, for one thing.
<b0n1> the console based email client
<recon69_lap> BluShift: well, I'm thinking its hardware esp since it worked before. it should show up in /dev somewhere at least. but not that much a geek to give exact answers
<ikonia> Aazoris: cuteftp will not allow you to see the whole file system, connect over ssh
<Pr0jectRec0n> people, I have a question here : I've installed ubuntu from "Windows 7 Professional" using WUBI. Now, (after a long long time since I've installed Ubuntu) I'm facing issues in Windows 7 and want to reinstall win 7 - Would this screw up my Ubuntu installation or not?
<BluShift> recon69_lap: I'm just not sure what it would be called, unfortunately. I'm not seeing it in lspci
<Roasted> Is there any way I can let my laptop on and check it 6 hours from now and tell if it has lost connection at any point, or perhaps how long the current connection ahs been active?
<ikonia> Pr0jectRec0n: yes, it will
<dancek> GeekSquid, you get the same kind of security by preventing root logins via ssh etc, which is quite a common practice
<Pr0jectRec0n> ikonia, drat :(
<b0n1> i use procmail for filtering, but the problem is, that i dont get the mails that belong to any filter, i know that procmail leads them to the directory default, but somehow it doesnt
<BluShift> Pr0jectRec0n: Yes, absolutely.
<Pr0jectRec0n> ikonia, BluShift - What's the solution then ?
<syme> is there any reason why rhythmbox would suddenly stop mounting my ipod touch?
<BluShift> Pr0jectRec0n: Back everything up, first. Then install it properly ;)
<ikonia> Pr0jectRec0n: don't use wubi - yes a proper installation that doesn't depend on your windows file system
<b0n1> i typed in the .procmailrc   the line DEFAULT=$MAILDIR/inbox but nothing happens
<b0n1> is that a known error or what am i doing wrong here?
<GeekSquid> LjL: I am not dissing anything, except a VPS company not keeping to best practices, is Aazoris useing a Debian server? or ubuntu?
<BluShift> recon69_lap: It works fine on my brothers machine, so i imagine it's some silly driver issue.
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> optical: i figured out the vpn :D
<b0n1> im sitting here since 4 hours with no succes and just want to receive my mails that dont belong to any filter, getting crazy soon ^^
<recon69_lap> Roasted: you could just do a ping command and leave it for 6 hours, who ever you ping might not be to happy about it
<BluShift> recon69_lap: Is there a way to fully reconfigure networking devices, like it's done at first install?
<Aazoris> ls: /usr/bin/apt-get: No such file or directory
<Aazoris> Ok
<ikonia> Aazoris: is that in an ftp shell
<Aazoris> How do I do the multi line
<Loshki> b0n1: I don't use it myself, but doesn't procmail keep a log somewhere? You should be able to see what it did with any particular email via the log...?
<Aazoris> no ssh
<Roasted> recon69_lap, yeah I thought about that lol. That's why I was hoping to find some sort of timer that allows me to see if I ever lost connection.
<ikonia> Aazoris: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<Aazoris> I want to show you what i got when i did ls
<Pr0jectRec0n> ikonia, BluShift - well long story short, I did not want to mess up my hdd by partitioning it myslef - and so I opted for the WUBI route, and now I'm in this dilemma
<ikonia> Aazoris: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<ikonia> Pr0jectRec0n: game oer
<ikonia> over
<GeekSquid> !pastebin | Aazoris
<ubottu> Aazoris: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluShift> Pr0jectRec0n: Then back everything up, and reinstall. There's no easy way around the problem, unfortunately.
<b0n1> yeah Loshki  i found the log file
<b0n1> it says
<b0n1> procmail: Lock failure on "/var/mail/arbeitsaccount.lock"
<ikonia> Aazoris: I don't need to see the output of "ls" I need to see the output of "uname -a"
<Aazoris> ok
<b0n1> but i dont undertand why /var/mail/...
<Pr0jectRec0n> BluShift, ikonia - shit I had that coming. Thanks for the responses anyway
<b0n1> my mail directory is ~/Mail
<ikonia> Pr0jectRec0n: please contro your language
<b0n1> i wrote that in the procmailirc
<b0n1> .procmailrc
<recon69_lap> BluShift: did the nic work in the current machine before, very likely it not compatible, cause as far as i know lspci is before any driver issues
<dagon> Would anyone happen to know the command for the terminal to view my devices? I'm curious if Ubuntu installed the right Nvidia drivers for my 240 graphics card. I'm curious if it installed a universal driver
<Aazoris> Linux ******************************* #1 SMP Mon Mar 15 19:26:36 MSK 2010 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linu
<ikonia> dagon: lspci
<BluShift> How would I go about reconfiguring all my network devices, similiar to the way it's done n first install
<ikonia> Aazoris: please show me the full line
<LjL> dagon: sudo lshw -C display
<BluShift> recon69_lap: It did, right out of the box.
<Pr0jectRec0n> ikonia, Sorry for that - I thought the word I uttered wasn't considered an 'expletive'
<dagon> ikonia and LjL thank you
<BluShift> Pr0jectRec0n: Then what is?
<Aazoris> It contians an address that leads to my server
<ikonia> Aazoris: no it doesn't it shows a hostname
<syme> is there any reason why rhythmbox would suddenly stop mounting my ipod touch?
<Pr0jectRec0n> BluShift, :) let's leave it at that
<Loshki> b0n1: I think /var/mail might be used for temporary storage while procmail processes emails. It's is set-group-id mail on my machine...
<Tesla__> hello i have a question as to what is the preferred email daemon?
<LjL> ikonia: well yes it does
<BluShift> Pr0jectRec0n: ;)
<Gear0> Is there a way that I can display my laptop battery life inside the terminal??
<ikonia> Aazoris: I can see your home ip address of c-98-213-185-253.hsd1.in.comcast.net so it's not a big deal
<recon69_lap> BluShift: try  sudo lshw -C display , maybe no a pci device :)
<Aazoris> Linux Marcus.com 2.6.18-164.11.1.el5.028stab068.5 #1 SMP Mon Mar 15 19:26:36 MSK 2010 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linu
<ikonia> Aazoris: just show the line
<ikonia> Aazoris: that's redhat - not ubuntu
<dagon> Excellent it sees it as it is. Thank you again
<Aazoris> r u serious
<BluShift> recon69_lap: It's connected to a PCI port. I can't imagine it being anything different.
<Tesla__> anyone have experience using email daemons?
<ikonia> Aazoris: yes
<ikonia> Tesla__: ask your question
<Aazoris> thanks ikonia
<LjL> Gear0: i don't remember what the filename is exactly, but something like cat /proc/acpi/battery/bat0/state
<BluShift> ikonia: rofl rofl rofl
<Tesla__> I did: "what is the most commonly used email daemon"
<ikonia> Tesla__: there are many - it's personal choice
<b0n1> Loshki,  it seems he procmail puts all the default mails in there
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> what port does SSH use?
<b0n1> its a 15 mb text file
<GeekSquid> Aazoris: actually it is CentOS
<Tesla__> ikonia: in a professional setting?
<b0n1> pretty much
<BluShift> Hawaiian_Eskimo: 22
<Cynthia> Hawaiian_Eskimo: 22 by default
<ikonia> Tesla__: there are many, it's personal choice
<BluShift> Hawaiian_Eskimo: Although, a simple Google would have told you that ;)
 * Hawaiian_Eskimo punches 22 into port forwarding
<celeborn999> Hawaiian_Eskimo: cat /etc/services | grep ssh
<AnxiousNut> QuickSenergy isnt working anymore!!! it used to before restarting my PC without any problem!!! :(
<ikonia> Tesla__: don't forget there are many different types of mail configs, from perimeter relays, to subdomain mailhosts, it's a big topic
<b0n1> but i absolutely have no idea why, procmail does this what i tell it to do, and that is what is written in the procmailrc right?
 * BluShift asks Hawaiian_Eskimo for his servers IP address
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> BluShift: meh, irc was open :P
<LuisMi_> somebody use sqlite?
<Roasted> How often do new variants of LTS releases come out? 10.04 came out late April. When would 10.04.1 come out?
<rsk> Roasted it'
<Loshki> b0n1: sounds like your config isn't quite right. I assume there's some way of telling it where to put default emails. If you fixed the permissions on /var/mail, have another look at the log file...
<rsk> s in the scheduele
<ikonia> Roasted: when it's needed
<BluShift> How can I reconfigure the networking devices as done so by a fresh install?
<LjL> Roasted: i don't think there's a fixed schedule, it might not even come out at all
<b0n1> ok
<recon69_lap> BluShift: assumption will screw you every time with computers :)
<Talon_> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop. I have 9.10 on my PC, 10.04 on my laptop. Both pc and laptop have wireless, how do I share files between the two?
<ikonia> LjL: there was a placeholder, but I think it's as and when needed as you suggest
<BluShift> recon69_lap: Touche'
<anthony> Everytime I try to select a PGP key to use in Psi, it crashes.  If I run it from a terminal, I get the error "segmentation fault".  Does anyone know how to resolve this?
<dancek> LuisMi_, well, i use software that uses sqlite
<celeborn999> Talon_: flash drive
<Shapeshifter> Hello there, I'm having stuttering issues with this radeon 9600 on a freshly installed 10.04. Seems like turning off KMS would do the trick, but I see there's no /boot/grub/menu.lst. Where do I set this "radeon.modeset=0" ??
<BluShift> anthony: Try running as root? Otherwise it's a software bug.
<Gear0> LjL: I think I found it  /proc/acpi/battery  then either C1BB or C1BC  for me C1BC seems to be what I need.
<dancek> LuisMi_, you have a question about it?
<Roasted> LjL, ikonia, ah. I didn't know that. Is there a way to at least gett 10.04 with ALL of the lates updates and kernels installed in case I have a problem even installing 10.04 with the default kernel to begin with?
<zamba> how can i time how fast i can read/write to a nfs share?
 * Talon_ un-installs ubuntu then
<slow-motion> n8
<LuisMi_> dancek, i want to do a program with C++ and sqlite
<ikonia> Roasted: you won't have a problem
<anthony> BluShift:  Then it's a software bug.  Thanks :D
<LjL> Roasted: yes - use the Minimal CD, that'll get everything from the internet instead of from the CD
<LjL> !minimal > Roasted    (Roasted, see the private message from ubottu)
<ikonia> Roasted: there have not been many updates either
<anthony> BluShift: You wouldn't happen to know an alternative for PGP IM, would you?
<Aazoris> ikonia, what should Ubuntu info look like....?
<Roasted> ikonia, I know. It's just a general question.
<dancek> LuisMi_, and? (i've written python + sqlite myself)
<ikonia> Aazoris: depends on a lot of things
<ikonia> Roasted: you'd have to do a respin
<BluShift> anthony: What's it used for? I'm not feeling up to a good Google
<LuisMi_> how conect C++ and sqlite?
 * LjL vaguely suspects ikonia is not going to answer that one ;)
<ikonia> Roasted: of follow ljl's advice for a net install
<celeborn999> Talon_: I don't use it but I think Ubuntu One is designed for that sort of thing, too
<ikonia> "or"
<Roasted> ikonia, is there no where where pople upload their own respins?
<LjL> LuisMi_: probably best to ask in #sqlite
<ikonia> Roasted: no-where official, tons of unofficial ones that i wouldn't trust
<anthony> BluShift: Just so I have something for PGP-encrypted conversations since Pidgin doesn't support PGP.
<Shapeshifter> Where's the menu.lst in this ubuntu?
<Shapeshifter> it's not where it's supposed to be :O
<LjL> Shapeshifter: it's not there with GRUB2
<BluShift> LuisMi_: You can either use embedded SQL, which will be ignored by your compiler, or you can use libraries. Either way will work fine/.
<ikonia> Shapeshifter: ubuntu now uses grub2 so menu.lst is dead
<LjL> !grub2 > Shapeshifter    (Shapeshifter, see the private message from ubottu)
<LuisMi_> dancek, what file i need  for program C++ and sqlite?
<b0n1> Loshki,  i will paste 4 lines here ok ?
<Shapeshifter> LjL, ikonia: ah thanks
<Aazoris> How'd you figure that it was Redhat/CentOS... i.e. by the version numbers or etc.? Im writing a request for refund and need proof...?
<BluShift> anthony: I have no alternatives :(
<ikonia> Aazoris: cat /etc/redhat-release - just send them that
<b0n1> MAILDIR=$HOME/Mail                # Dieses Verzeichnis muss existieren
<b0n1> LOGFILE=$HOME/.procmaillog        # Name der Protokolldatei
<anthony> BluShift:  That's fine.  Thanks.
<b0n1> DEFAULT=$MAILDIR/inbox
<b0n1> LOGABSTRACT=no
<b0n1> VERBOSE=off
<FloodBot4> b0n1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Loshki> b0n1: absolutely *not*. Pastes go to  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<LuisMi_> BluShift, I want use libraries. with C++ and sqlite
<BluShift> LuisMi_: You need a driver for your SQL server, first of all.
<b0n1> thats the head of my .procmailrc the rest is just filter settings
<GeekSquid> Aazoris: give them the output of uname -a ... you wanted an ubuntu server you got CentOS, they should fix it for you at least
<BluShift> How do i re-detect and reconfigure all my network devices, like a fresh install?
<Shapeshifter> LjL: so I put it in grub.cfg instead?
<Loshki> b0n1: try setting VERBOSE to 'on' and reading the logs again?
<VirusTB> 100 MPH :O
<dancek> LuisMi_, install libsqlite3-dev and refer to http://www.sqlite.org/c3ref/intro.html
<VirusTB>  my Chevvy goes faster thn that
<LjL> Shapeshifter: i'm not entirely sure in all honesty, i still use Hardy myself, i just know menu.lst isn't there
<VirusTB> opps.. lol wrong IRC
<BluShift> Is LILO used for anything anymore?
<GeekSquid> !grub2 | Shapeshifter
<ubottu> Shapeshifter: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<LjL> BluShift: in my debian server ;)
<Shapeshifter> GeekSquid: yeah, yeah :)
<ikonia> BluShift: some people like it, can be good for things like raid devices
<BluShift> How do i re-detect and reconfigure all my network devices, like a fresh install would?
<LuisMi_> thanks dancek
<BluShift> ikonia: Fair enough.
<Loshki> b0n1: there is also #procmail which should give you better help than I can...
<bastid_raZor> Shapeshifter: no, you'll edit /etc/default/grub and do a sudo update-grub
<Shapeshifter> GeekSquid: question is, where do I put radeon.modeset=0?
<b0n1> Loshki,  procmaillog is empty
<b0n1> yeah i will have a try there
<Loshki> b0n1: best of luck...
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> weird...
<BluShift> How do i re-detect and reconfigure all my network devices, like a fresh install would?
<helo> i have a nice setup installed on this machine, and would like to make copies for my coworkers... after making each copy, i need to regenerate the ssh host keys... anything else?
<BluShift> helo: Hostnames?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> sudo echo "user pptpd password *" >> /etc/ppp/chap-secrets returns permission denied, even though i used sudo
<GeekSquid> Shapeshifter: /etc/default/grub .... then sudo update-grub
<ikonia> helo: hostname/ip address, uuid's
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> but if i do it as root then it works fine :|
<bastid_raZor> Hawaiian_Eskimo: echo "stuff" | sudo tee -a /path/to/file
<jrib> Hawaiian_Eskimo: the redirection happens as your user
<BluShift> How do i re-detect and reconfigure all my network devices, like a fresh install would?
<Shapeshifter> GeekSquid: in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT options array?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> meh. thought it would apply to the whole thing. guess not.
<Shapeshifter> s/array/line
<ikonia> BluShift: you don't, you just configure them either in the desktop or the config file
<BitWraith> I just installed xubuntu. every time I increase the backlight brightness, something turns it back down. How do I fix that?
<GeekSquid> Shapeshifter:  good place as any
<BitWraith> I am going directly to the sysfs to set the brightness, btw
<Shapeshifter> GeekSquid: okay thanks
<BluShift> ikonia: So, how would I go about re-detecting an NIC that used to work, but is no longer being detected by the system? I installed ndiswrapper, tried some drivers for another NIC, (taking the name wlan0 in the process) and now that I've uninstalled ndiswrapper (and the driver with it) and put the previous card in (which worked out of the box) it no longer is being detected.
<ikonia> BluShift: you need to figure out why the card no longer works, the reason it can't see it is technical, so a redect would just miss it again
<StrangeCharm> how do i view the system log?
<BluShift> ikonia: Hmm. Ok.
<recon69_lap> BluShift: did you blacklist any drivers when you setup ndistwrapper?
<BluShift> recon69_lap: Not that I'm aware os.
<BluShift> of*
<ikonia> BluShift: can you remember anything that changed between it working a not (kernel update is most common)
<xomp> anyone know why I can't SFTP into my ubuntu 8.04 VPS? I get "Out of Memory" errors in Filezilla/psftp but get this error in WinSCP http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/323/sftp.jpg
<ikonia> BluShift: does lspci show the card ?
<ikonia> BluShift: does the syslog show it being found but ignored at boot time
<BluShift> ikonia: Not in a form i recognize. It lists a "Texas Instruments" device, but that's all.
<ikonia> BluShift: all things to investigate
<BluShift> ikonia: I will do so.
<bybyby> by
<ikonia> BluShift: then it looks like there maybe a hadware problem with that card, as lspci doesn't care if it's usable or not, it just (should) see it as a dumb deice
<ikonia> BluShift: is this a laptop ?
<moegreen> hey guys is there an app that allows me to download flash video from a website?
<BluShift> It doesn't appear to work in Windows, either -- is it possible the PCI port is damaged? I tried it in both ports though, and it works in neither.
<storrgie> my ubuntu server is not getting an address from the DHCP, and when i do a 'services network status' it says network: unrecognized service... does anyone have any idea where I can poke around to check out my settings?
<BluShift> ikonia: No, it's a desktop.
<jrib> moegreen: keepvid.com ?
<ikonia> BluShift: sounds like the card is dead
<BluShift> ikonia: It works fine in my brothers machine, though :/
<ikonia> BluShift: sounds like the socket/bus is dead
<BluShift> Both of them, though?
<moegreen> jrib...thx ill check that out
<ikonia> BluShift: or got damaged in transit
<BluShift> ikonia: Huh.
<GeekSquid> xomp: your vps is passing a 2gig packet, for some wierd reason
<adies> could anyone tell me how to get firefox to use gpodder to open podcasts
<xomp> GeekSquid, lol really?
<BluShift> GeekSquid: Do 2 GB packets even exist?
<Aazoris> gb
<Aazoris> gigabit
<Aazoris> not byte
<GeekSquid> BluShift: look at the JPG, xomp posted, looks like 2 gigs to me
<BluShift> GeekSquid: What protocol supports a 2 GB packet?
<xomp> GeekSquid, I've been trying to get SFTP working on that box for a week now with no progress heh
<GeekSquid> BluShift: none that I know of
<moegreen> thats is not working...BTW its a site that i login into to view videos
<BluShift> moegreen: "Videos" eh? heh heh
<GeekSquid> xomp: total strangeness, where is your vps hosted?
<lancesrage> I need help installing windows xp duel boot from a usb device because im out of disks can anyone help me im do this in ubuntu
<btr> but the weired thing was that the screen when I was installing the driver in init 1, claims many lines of HDD error .. mm (btr goes to fsck in paranoia) +_+; best luck everyone ..
<Loshki> xomp: can you login using regular ssh?
<xomp> Loshki, yeah, SSH login works a trea
<BluShift> lancesrage: Install XP first,  ubuntu second.
<xomp> GeekSquid, www.dmehosting.com
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone for some reason whenever I startup my computer I get a message saying something about cryptswap1 not being mounted and then I can push S to skip loading it. Does anyone know how I can disable this?
<ikonia> xomp: have you enabled the sftp subsystem in the sshd_config ?
<xomp> ikonia, can you explain how I would check that? I think I checked it in the past and it was enable, just can't remember how.
<lancesrage> BluShift im gona have to wipe ubuntu but i still need a program to put an iso on a usb device so i can use that instead of a disk
<anthony> Is there a way to turn off the "____ has signed in" messages in Pidgin?
<Aazoris> i cant beleive i got cheated out of my money
<ikonia> xomp: look in your sshd_config for Subsystem sftp
<BluShift> lancesrage: Unetbootin is great. I'm not sure if it works with Windows images, though.
<Aazoris> wow
<GeekSquid> anthony: buddy list window/ options>plugins ... Hide join/parts/quits
<lancesrage> i just need something for an iso ill try that
<ikonia> Aazoris: this is no longer an ubuntu issue
<BluShift> lancesrage: For putting an iso on a disc, I'd recommend imgburn or infrarecorder.
<xomp> ikonia, I have this in my /etc/ssh/sshd_config Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<ikonia> xomp: looks fine then
<BluShift> lancesrage: For an iso on a flash stick, I'd stick with UNetbootin
<xomp> ikonia, I can even sftp FROM the VPS to the VPS
<anthony> kthx
<xomp> ikonia, but trying to sftp from my home computer to the VPS is where it doesn't work
<lancesrage> BluShift that might work i have no disk burner so it has to be usb
<BluShift> I see.
<ikonia> xomp: maybe it's the client, some clients behave differently
<lancesrage> because i have an ubuntu 9.04 disk i just need a usb for the xp iso
<xomp> ikonia, I've tried Filezilla, psftp and WinSCP all of which fail :(
<recon69_lap> lancesrage: there is a special tool for that usb-creator-gkt
<charless40> hola
<Shapeshifter> Well this sucks big time -.-'' When I add nomodeset or radeon.modeset=0, then it boots fine (without KMS), but as soon as compiz starts there's full lock and I can't do anything except hard resetting.
<charless40> hola
<charless40> quien es eliezer
<xomp> !es | charless40
<ubottu> charless40: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Shapeshifter> and with KMS I have bad performance on very specific occasions
<lancesrage> recon69_lap if your refering to the ubuntu defalt usb start up disk creator it dosent work
<Shapeshifter> and those hickups I get are very grave. even sound hicks
<blue_anna> what does it mean when I click the help button in a gnome preferences app and it just disappears, no erros in the .xsession-errors log?
<Shapeshifter> full locks for half a second when I maximize a window for example. at the same time, effects are very smooth, or 3d works fine
<macman_> can you enable copy and paste with the mouse at a terminal screen ? im not in X atm
<Shapeshifter> chanserv flooding floodbots is kinda ironic
<xomp> ikonia, I managed to find this about the error http://winscp.net/eng/docs/message_large_packet
<xomp> ikonia, but not sure how to look into what it's saying lol
<Loshki> xomp: I see lots of google hits for "received too large sftp packet". Start working through them :-(
<xomp> Loshki, that's what I've been doing but I don't know how to check what they want me to check because it's so vague
<datta> I have installed cinelerra but it's showing up in multiple windows
<datta> how do I I combine it to make it come in one window?
<_HardDisk> hmm
<dirtyarab> hey ;)
<HardDisk> is that you randall?
<lancesrage> thanks for your help guys i will try the windows version of usb using vmware
<dirtyarab> can anyone assist me with my input not supported only during 3d games?
<HardDisk> dirtyarab...what's the prob
<macman_> how do you hightlight it
<macman_> oops
<dirtyarab> i am running 10.04 with nvidia 195.36.15
<dirtyarab> it installed great finally ditched windows;) but not when i try to play Urban terror or open arena it has the monitor box scrolling saying input not supported
<HardDisk> dirtyarab, did you check nvidia-settings that everything is good?
<HardDisk> and input not supported, that's your refresh rate
<dirtyarab> well i am running same resolutions as in windows 1280/1024 at 75 hz
<datta> can anyone tell me how to combine windows in cinerella
<HardDisk> dirtyarab, make sure you run sudo nvidia-xconfig in terminal
<HardDisk> restart x
<HardDisk> that will configure your nvidia
<MACscr_lappy> my xorg.conf file doesnt appear to be used. Can i disable xrandr?
<HardDisk> then run urban terror, but check your refresh rate
<btr> \o/
<MACscr_lappy> xrandr doesnt support multiple cards, so i might as well disable it
<purpley> Why is lucid so laggy? Karmic was 3x faster, everything is freezing up, Im running 64 bit with a quad core clocked at 2.66 ghz 8 gigs of memory 2 gigs of swap space 64bit and its a fresh install
<Jordan_U> purpley: What graphics card?
<purpley> nvidia 9800 GTX+
<HardDisk> purpley, define laggy, im 64bit on a core2duo 4gigs ram and its much faster than karmic.
<HardDisk> do you mean laggy videos?
<HardDisk> laggy compiz?
<soreau> laggy nvidia driver
<BenefitX> hello, one of my folders has a cloud, but it's not synced on ubuntu one.
<BenefitX> what could it be for
<BenefitX> it also has a red cirle with an x
<purpley> Like firefox, rythymbox, terminal, file manager and vlc media player keep locking up and going gray
<purpley> I doubt im being ddosed because my router is NAT and i have no open ports
<HardDisk> grey...do you have compiz enabled?
<HardDisk> try it without the effects
<sebsebseb> purpley: I think some other people have had similar issues, well it's ok to go back to 9.10, or go to another distro.
<HardDisk> if everything works fine without it, then we know where the problem lies
<BenefitX> ubuntu need it's own search engine
<dirtyarab> Hard disk ;)
<HardDisk> yea I know what's going on
<HardDisk> don't think I'm not aware :)
<sebsebseb> BenefitX: try #ubuntuone
<dirtyarab> so i came up with sometihng i went into nvidia display changed it to 1280x1024 instead of auto... went into UT changed the settings to the same and no error.. but as soon as i change the setting within UT to 8x6 or 1024 x768 same error comes up again
<dirtyarab> nothing i can do about that i take it?
<zaxonspox> hello, can somebody tell me hov it is posible to lost efects of work on file on EXT3 fs making File Save before system crash?
<AbuMaia> I have used system>administration>usb startup disk creator to copy the 10.04 iso to my usb drive.  Is there a way to edit it to include other programs like antivirus?  I had to use the usb drive to recover my mother's windows computer from a virus, but there was no antivirus included in the livecd.
<acerimmer> AbuMaia: boot the usb, then add packages.
<AbuMaia> acerimmer: it's not a persistent usb
<acerimmer> AbuMaia: not sure i understand.  I added wifi drivers to my live usb and it retained them...
<purpley> Sorry im back
<AnxiousNut> please help! Quick synergy stopped working!!
<thenoviceoof> AbuMaia: I'm actually working on the same problem, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<AbuMaia> well, I'll give it a shot... thanks acerimmer
<sebsebseb> purpley: Did you get my message?
<purpley> sebsebseb, No I disconnected
<thenoviceoof> AbuMaia: also check out http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<sebsebseb> purpley: I think some other people have had similar issues, well it's ok to go back to 9.10, or go to another distro.
<nopolitica> hello! i've erased configuration for asterisk package and when i'm trying to install it again i see /etc/asterisk is empty (
<nopolitica> dpkg-reconfigure asterisk does nothing (
<AbuMaia> thanks thenoviceoof
<purpley> sebsebseb, Is it a valid bug that im expiencing? Is the ubuntu team working on it? I just came from 9.10 because I was having problems and needed to upgrade
<sebsebseb> purpley: By the sounds of it, loads  of your apps are slow?
<purpley> sebsebseb, Exactly, and I think it would be foolish to overclock my cpu or memory considering they should be enough
<sebsebseb> purpley: I remember with uhmm 9.04 I beliege it was, someone had a similar issue on a lap top.
<sebsebseb> belive
<sebsebseb> purpley: So in 9.10 things were slow as well?
<sebsebseb> purpley: on your hardware things are obviously not meant to be slow
<purpley> sebsebseb, No lightning fast at a fresh install, but before I upgraded like a snail but that was because I had so many libaries and it was just junked up
<zu> Hi, with wubi I have a "linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-16-generic root=/dev/sda1 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro" line in grub.cfg. I don't find the "loop=" parameter definition in http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt, what does it do exactly ? and where can I find information ?
<sebsebseb> purpley: Clean install of 10.04 or upgrade from 9.10?
<purpley> sebsebseb, Clean install of 10.04, its filesystem is ext4
<ryder> who wants
<sebsebseb> purpley: ok and after the clean install of 10.04 slowness?
<ryder> to suck my DICK
<sebsebseb> !ops | ryder
<ubottu> ryder: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<purpley> sebsebseb, Yes
 * jrib was trying to come up with clever kick message
<LjL> lies, you're just slow ;(
<ladyna> hi (:
<arand> !hi | ladyna
<ubottu> ladyna: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mrwizeguy1983> the update to 10.04 messed up my touchpad, anyone know how to fix that?
<Sonsee> what went wrong?
<mrwizeguy1983> well, it won't load the driver
<purpley> sebsebseb, Yes
<hookworm24> Just upgraded from Karmic to 10.4 on my dell latitude d400. it is now hanging on startup and i cannot boot the operating system. i see the ubuntu screen for a second and the it goes black and becomes unresponsive. any idea as to what i can do about this?
<Sonsee> what driver?
<mrwizeguy1983> i can use it to move the mouse, but that's all
<mrwizeguy1983> the synaptics driver won't load
<sebsebseb> purpley: have you got graphics card driver installed?
<purpley> sebsebseb, Yes the proprietary
<mrwizeguy1983> i tried tpconfig to see if i could set some settings Sonsee but it said it couldn't open Ps/2 port [/dev/psaux]
<sebsebseb> purpley: ok I remember now yeah someone before with a previous version had a similar issue as I was saying, then they installed the graphics card driver and things speed up a bit
<Sonsee> <hookworm24> try previeus kernel if you have and it will work, I hope )) somehow, on my dell the 10.04 does not work with the latest kernel either.
<sebsebseb> purpley: Maybe you installed from a bad ISO of 10.04, but I don't think thats the problem
<sebsebseb> purpley: xorg is differnet in each Ubuntu release
<bsmith093> umm just wondering but why isnt linux mint or ultimate linux supported by the ubuntu team?
<bsmith093> also what is the diff between them?
<sebsebseb> !ultimate | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<hookworm24> Sonsee, I wanted to try that but i'm not sure what to press/ what commands to use...i'm a bit of a linux noob.
<sebsebseb> bsmith093: They are Ubuntu based
<bsmith093> yes and...?
<mrwizeguy1983> so any ideas on the mous Sonsee ?
<sebsebseb> bsmith093: Ultimate is like a unoffical version of Ubuntu, same thing for the Christian Edition for example
<sebsebseb> bsmith093: where as Mint is a distro that is based on Ubuntu
<Sonsee> <mrwizeguy1983> only google
<Sonsee> <mrwizeguy1983> no, sorry)
<bsmith093> join #linuxmce
<mrwizeguy1983> been there done that Sonsee, nothing good to find yet i suppose
<Sonsee> <mrwizeguy1983> I went to 9.10
<Sonsee> <mrwizeguy1983> ;)
<sebsebseb> bsmith093: May as well use real Ubuntu :)  not anything that is based on it
<sebsebseb> bsmith093: plus if you do that, you can get support in this big channel
<mrwizeguy1983> i had 9.10 before, but i always do upgrades, i like to see the future.  starting to regret this last one Sonsee
<bsmith093> i do use regular ubuntu
<purpley> sebsebseb, Is there a way to check the intergrity of the kernel? I used the 64bit ubuntu desktop torrent
<sebsebseb> purpley: oh lost you again?
<sebsebseb> purpley: not sure if you got this
<sebsebseb> purpley: Maybe you installed from a bad ISO of 10.04, but I don't think thats the problem
<Sonsee> <hookworm24> when you load your laptop just do up-down right after the first logo of bios
<purpley> sebsebseb, Sadly :( I dont like comcast very much there unreliable in my opinion
<purpley> Yeah I got it
<sebsebseb> purpley: xorg is differnet in each Ubuntu release
<purpley> sebsebseb, Should I do a file system check using fsck?
<sebsebseb> purpley: if you want
<Sonsee> <mrwizeguy1983> gui you mean?
<purpley> Or is there a way to check the kernel? Im not to keen on kernels
<nopolitica> hey! how to recover configuration files of certain package? )
<Sonsee> <mrwizeguy1983> you can install on 9.10 too
<sebsebseb> purpley: I think  maybe you should upt 9.10 back on,  or  try another distro on there, to see if that works better :)
<wyatt> hi guys
<wyatt> can someone help me with lucid?
<mrwizeguy1983> Sonsee, i don't like backing up, i'll probably just use it until the fix comes out
<sebsebseb> !ask | wyatt
<ubottu> wyatt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<purpley> sebsebseb, Ill deal with it :( patience is a virtue hopefully soon the developers will release a fix, although I havent updated yet, Like used the update-manager and downloaded the 86 updates yet
<sebsebseb> purpley: a fix for your issue,
<sebsebseb> purpley: uhmm  don't put your hopes in to that to much
<wyatt> i have a problem with my wireless adapter
<sebsebseb> purpley: espesailly since not that many other people on 64bit will have a similar issue
<purpley> Dang :(
<mickster04> !details | wyatt
<ubottu> wyatt: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> purpley: also once an Ubuntu release comes out, well it's security updates, and that's it useually. or only.  however since 10.04 is LTS there will be some backports from a later version later on for some things I guess, but not for your issue
<hookworm24> Sonsee, It appears my error on startup is "ERROR: Frimware file "b43legacy/ucode4.fw" not found or load failed"  any idea what this means? seems to be a driver of sorts...?
<Sonsee> <wyatt> should work out of the box.
<sebsebseb> purpley: some issues such as yours,  are distro specific,  wel I have a feeling yours is distro specific, and so an Ubuntu issue, but   that things will probably work well on another distro,  so its worth trying something else really,   unless you want to just go back to 9.10 of course
<Sonsee> <hookworm24> tell me what you did with laptop in ubuntu in a few words.
<Lasivian> any suggestions on a cheap older tablt that runs Linux well?
<wyatt> i have a problem with d-link dwl g132 Lucid doesn't find my device. I use ndiswrapper and i install windows driver but nothing changed and now when i type ndiswrapper -l i have this message
<Sonsee> <hookworm24> what system did you have, etc
<mickster04> Sonsee: you dont need the < >'s
<C0il> hi
<Lasivian> I was thinking about getting one of these: http://cgi.ebay.com/HP-TC1100-Tablet-w-Keyboard-Stylus-Docking-Station-/330431528419
<wild_bat> !hi C0il
<purpley> sebsebseb, OK, thanks a lot for your help anyway really appreciate it
<purpley> You help me with a lot of my problems I dont know if you remeber me but im in here quite often
<Sonsee> <mickster04> ))
<bjhaid> hi everyone, I am trying to share internet connectionn between my windows XP and m ubuntu machine, cannot get to do this can anyone please help?
<Sonsee> <mickster04> why does it bother you?)
<C0il> hello wild_bat
<sebsebseb> purpley: Ubuntu isn't always the best distro, depends on the user, but also their hardware
<mickster04> Sonsee: yes, cos it sticks out
<wyatt> sorry guys i'm back
<sebsebseb> purpley: and with your hardware, things should be working well really, lap top or desktop?
<Sonsee> mickster04 is that better?
<wyatt> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<wyatt> neta5agu : driver installed
<wyatt>     device (2001:3A03) present
<mickster04> Sonsee: much :P
<sebsebseb> purpley: maybe your hardware is faiilng actsually, but thats probably not it.
<hookworm24> Sonsee, I was running xubuntu 9.04 and i used the update manager to upgrade to 10.04. the upgrade seemed to go on without any problems. i restarted after the upgrade and now it hangs on startup just as the xubuntu screen appears. that error message appears just before.
<wyatt> any solutions?
<Sonsee> hookworm24 then you MUST have the previeus kernel. Try to load that.
<bjhaid>  hi everyone, I am trying to share internet connection between my windows XP and m ubuntu machine, cannot get to do this can anyone please help
<mickster04> wyatt: one line and try again
<bsmith093> does anyone know how i could pipe totally random output to a file
<wild_bat> is there a fix or workaround for gdesklets for 10.04 yet?
<purpley> sebsebseb, Ahh I cant go to another distro, Ive used many distros about 14 and my first was ubuntu and last will be ubuntu its community is just the best help :)
<wyatt> one line ?
<hookworm24> Sonsee, sorry, it was 9.10 that I upgraded from.
<Sonsee> hookworm24 this one too.
<mickster04> !deTAILS | wyatt
<ubottu> wyatt: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Sonsee> hookworm24 I had that problem
<wyatt> i'm a toatlly newbie on ubuntu
<unop> bsmith093,  dd if=/dev/urandom | tee yourfile   # add -a to tee if you want to append
<hookworm24> Sonsee, not sure how to access previous kernels, i am at the recovery menu, can i do it from shell prompt?
<sebsebseb> purpley: uhmm  most distros have a good community on IRC and that as well,  just not as big as this channel by a long way.
<Sonsee> hookworm24 I don`t know why the ubuntu`s kernel does not load on dell ))
<pdist> Hi, I am trying to build latest SVN on Ubuntu Lucid, I get this error:   http://pastebin.com/a7SxyV2i
<mickster04> wyatt: do that whole problem in one line, use pastebin for output
<pdist> If anyone can help, please do.
<_blackwater_> wild_bat yeah just a temp fix no permanent one - looking for the link hold on
<hookworm24> Sonsee, i think i will be reinstalling karmic until this is sorted
<Sonsee> hookworm24 can you access the grub loader?
<unop> bsmith093, actually, don't do that ...
<bsmith093> why not
<unop> bsmith093,  dd if=/dev/urandom of=yourfile
<Lasivian> Any suggestions on a used tablet I might get for under $400 that runs Ubuntu well?
<purpley> sebsebseb, Well true it all depends on the users taste
<wild_bat> _blackwater_, \(^.^)/ thanks
<sebsebseb> purpley: however I don't even see, most people that come here, chat in here
<unop> bsmith093, well, tee is redundant there - and it will also put the random output to the terminal -- and possibly mess it up
<_blackwater_> wild_bat https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdesklets/0.36.1-3ubuntu1/+build/1405654
<bsmith093> holy crap that was fast 35 meg in 11 sec
<bjhaid>  hi everyone, I am trying to share internet connection between my windows XP and m ubuntu machine, cannot get to do this can anyone please help
<mickster04> bjhaid: which way?
<_blackwater_> wild_bat keep in mind that's a patched deb package with the fixes for python 5 support
<eddvrs> !repeat| bjhaid
<ubottu> bjhaid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Sonsee> bjhaid try samba
<Sonsee> bjhaid google it ;)
<An_Ony_Moose> how can I start ubiquity in an installation of ubuntu? It shows me no options to force it.
<unop> bsmith093, you can control how much to read, etc with dd's parameters - see the dd manpage
<btr> bjhaid: samba!
<bsmith093> thanks
<bjhaid> sonsee i know samba, but i cannot get to install samba without sharing internet connection
<hookworm24> Sonsee, I will try. for some reason it does not pop automatically like it does on this ubuntu machine. not sure why
<Sonsee> bjhaid sorry, didn`t get it ))
<wild_bat> _blackwater_, i patched the system automacilly right?
<bsmith093> you were right the tee command produces this to the terminal�:6|i�kR�3I|��D��'I_��P�?�Ȉ�i�kp�ˤ;;P��i.Yo�F����X
<hookworm24> Sonsee, ok. loading previous kernel
<Um_cara_qualquer> what's the best Java compiler for ubuntu?
<wyatt> !detail | i have a problem with d-link dwl g192 i am running lucid i have tried to use ndiswrapper but nothing changed. Drivers are installed but no device on iwconfig
<hookworm24> Sonsee, looks good so far
<bjhaid> sonsee: my modem would not run on ubuntu, because its not linux compatible, so the only way to get internet on linux would be to share it
<stabu> anyone know why i cant get the right resolution on a 720p tv via hdmi with ubuntu 10.4
<Sonsee> hookworm24 try sudo update-grub in case you`ve deleted the lines from grub.cfg
<_blackwater_> wild_bat that deb package on the site 'is' patched so just running it (after uninstalling anything present) will work.  It worked great for me.
<wild_bat> _blackwater_, cool ^^
<hookworm24> Sonsee, nah, it's all there, i just did not know how to access it
<wyatt> !details | iwhen i type ndiswrapper -l this is the output WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.neta5agu : driver installed     device (2001:3A03) present
<ubottu> iwhen i type ndiswrapper -l this is the output WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.neta5agu : driver installed     device (2001:3A03) present: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<drakeman> Good evening guys, anyone knows if there is any way to use a usb internet modem
<drakeman>  zte DC87-0 in ubuntu? ubuntu can works with this type of internet connectinon? thanks
<Sonsee> bjhaid )) it will not be simple
<hookworm24> Sonsee, old kernel is working fine now. hmm..
<wild_bat> _blackwater_, hope 64bits one did the same ~ ;p
<hookworm24> sean
<wyatt> !details | i have a problem with d-link dwl g192 i am running lucid i have tried to use ndiswrapper but nothing changed. Drivers are installed but no device on iwconfig
<ubottu> i have a problem with d-link dwl g192 i am running lucid i have tried to use ndiswrapper but nothing changed. Drivers are installed but no device on iwconfig: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<btr> bjhaid: you can designate shared folder in smb.conf
<mickster04> wyatt: stop playing with the bot?
<_blackwater_> wild_bat oh yah
<wyatt> oh sorry mick
<Sonsee> hookworm24 go to /boot/grub/grub.cfg file and delete the lines of the latest kernel so it will boot automatically
<_blackwater_> wild_bat they may have diff patched file for your arch also.
<mickster04> wyatt: the bot uses !<command> to help out, its not a user
<Sonsee> hookworm24 then google that problem, I didn`t
<bjhaid> sonsee i can get to run a server and client, but i cannot share internet connection, i use a static IP4 address and the server client relationship exist but i cannot share internet connection, dont know what to do
<Sonsee> hookworm24 if you find some answers, tell me
<wyatt> yes i understand it now :P
<hookworm24> Sonsee, alright...i'll see what i can find. thanks for the help
<DocSnyd3r> hi there
<drakeman> Good evening guys, anyone knows if there is any way to use a usb internet modem
<drakeman>  zte DC87-0 in ubuntu? ubuntu can works with this type of internet connectinon? thanks
<wyatt> what i have to do for my problem?
<DocSnyd3r> seems i need a little help ;)
<bastid_raZor> hookworm24: uninstall the newer kernel. don't edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sebsebseb> !ask | DocSnyd3r
<ubottu> DocSnyd3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wild_bat> _blackwater_, yay~ it load ! how do i block the apt from autoupdate the gdesklets now?
#ubuntu 2010-05-21
<Coded1> any one having problems with acpi?  I was running 9.10 and after an update last week my box would become unresponsive after not being used for 30 mins, must have been sleep since I never set it to hibernate (and it never has over the past year) then after restarting I would get kernel panics on boot up.  Descided to try 10.04 and now it boots much faster but again when it sleeps / goes to low power it doesnt come back
<Coded1> .  any suggestions?
<jhou> iai
<bastid_raZor> !pinning | wild_bat
<ubottu> wild_bat: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<hookworm24> bastid_raZor, How do i do that?
<wild_bat> bastid_raZor, thanks
<_blackwater_> wild_bat - oh you know what I guess I should figure out out too, don't know that one at the moment - good catch
<mezen>  I have a question about nautilus, how to make view auto refresh ? I can not see file size increasing while downloading it. Is this behavior normal ?
<mickster04> !nick | wyatt
<ubottu> wyatt: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<mickster04> urgh not what i wanted
<bastid_raZor> hookworm24: in synaptic search for linux-image and uninstal the newer kernel you have.. i assume it is 2.6.32-22
<mickster04> wyatt: basically use nicks of who you talk to, otherwise i dont see you talking to me
<mickster04> wyatt: however i can't help you sorry
<bastid_raZor> wild_bat: good luck
<wyatt> u don't know how?
<bjhaid> ubottu, i have my nick registered alread, but whenever i want to log on with my nick says invalid password, you have any solution to this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stabu> anyone know why i cant get the right resolution on a 720p tv via hdmi with ubuntu 10.4
<btr> lol
<bastid_raZor> bjhaid: ask in #freenode ?
<sebsebseb> bjhaid: ubottu is a comptuer program, not a person, yes she is
<mezen> does anybody know ?
<sebsebseb> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<sebsebseb> !register | bjhaid
<ubottu> bjhaid: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<DocSnyd3r> there is no xorg.cfg in xubuntu but i need a way to get the resolution higher than 800x600
<btr> lol
<octuoa> drakeman, what type of modem are you using?
<kop_> has /etc/inet.d/networking restart changed in 10.04 ?
<drakeman> octuoa, is an usb modem
<sebsebseb> !lol | btr
<ubottu> btr: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<drakeman> to have wireless internet connection provided by my cellphone company
<mezen> kop_, no, it's the same, u can either use  sudo service networking restart
<markus_> hy everybody
<Fox_1_> hi all
<octuoa> it's possible to connect it, maybe with generic drivers of course
<octuoa> drakeman, it's possible to connect it, maybe with generic drivers of course
<respire> i need to drop ubuntu into single user mode with the NTFS driver loaded and the / file system mounted read-only
<kop_> mezen, tnx !
<respire> pressing Esc while booting isn't helpng me
<respire> can you help me please? my hd is dying and i am losing data
<btr> btr flees into his cave
<DocSnyd3r> Identifier    "Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XP4m32" fixed it for me in ubuntu but this file does not exist in xubuntu to which i changed to save memory
<sebsebseb> respire: put Ubuntu Live CD in, access the partition, and get hold of the data?
<drakeman> octuoa,  thanks
<respire> i dont have the cd
<respire> can i do it from grub?
<sebsebseb> respire: uhmm well
<barbarella> respire:fist of all, have you got a backup media?
<respire> sebsebseb, im just going to dd the whole disk into an encyrpted file into a hd a friend lent me for now
<respire> then fix later
<sebsebseb> respire: you can boot up Ubuntu from Grub from  the partition, if it lets you
<respire> barbarella, no
<uRock> That is a shame, I just threw away like 30 LiveCDs the other day.
<respire> i threw away by ubuntu cd yesteday :(
<jesus> hi
<barbarella> respire:yes you have, from a friend
<juanca> I have Ubuntu Lucid in a box with an LG flatron monitor, but I can't get the max. resolution available... it seems this is a problem with the drivers because Avant Window navigator can't display transparency, what can i do?
<respire> barbarella, i cant keep this drive
<DocSnyd3r> hmm no way to force resolution in xubuntu?
<Guest21376> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Wicked> hello all. any ideas why my mouse would start acting weird all of a sudden?...been logged into gnome for a few days now...and just about a hour or so ago my mouse started to act weird...its not smooth and it does not respond like it did before...its jerky when moving
<bytenik> I'm having an issue where having a certain USB device plugged in on boot causes grub to freeze at Loading stage2, and I'm not sure where to beginto troubleshoot. Can someone help?
<uRock> Wicked, have you tried cleaning it?
<barbarella> respire:have you bought a new disk?
<Wicked> uRock, yes. it seems to be something related to software
<dave> hello
<uRock> bytenik, it is normal for a system to lock up during boot if a thumb drive or such is plugged in
<respire> This is my question for ubuntu experts: http://pastebin.com/YRq8Cjw2
<respire> barbarella, I will be of course, please we cant keep doing this more of my drive is dying
<bytenik> uRock: I need this device connected... can I tell grub to ignore it?
<respire> look at pastebin answer if you can and i will love you lots
<uRock> I doubt it. Just plug it in after boot up
<juanca> I have ntfs partitions in different hard disks, but in the network I can only access folders in the ubuntu partition, I can see other folders (in the ntfs partition) but it says it can not be mounted...
<Jordan_U> bytenik: sudo apt-get install grub-pc. grub2 is smarter when it comes to drive numbers / order changing.
<Guest16782> hello
<bytenik> uRock: This computer is being located remotely
<juanca> <Guest16782:
<bytenik> I'd be happy to just have grub ignore all usb altogether -- is that possible?
<Sonsee> juanca enough permissions?
<Guest16782> hows it going everyone?
<juanca> Guest16782: just ask your question
<DocSnyd3r> nobody on the resolution thing? i got ubuntu working after hours but xubuntu has different config files
<sebsebseb> respire: you didn't need to pate bin that
<barbarella> respire:how do you want to use grub if your system is broken?
<Jordan_U> bytenik: The BIOS exposes all disks the same way, there is no way in the bootloader to differentiate between internal and USB drives.
<mezen> Sorry for repeating my question about nautilus. How to make view auto refresh ? I can not see file size increasing while downloading it. Is this behavior normal ?
<uRock> bytenik, maybe Jordan_U's idea wil work.
<sebsebseb> respire: Got another computer?  Got a  uhmmm 1GB or so USB stick?
<bytenik> Jordan_U: So if I disable USB boot, that'll do it?
<bytenik> Jordan_U: (in the bios)
<erpingham> DocSnyd3r: the trend on all the newer varieties of Ubuntu is to not include any xorg.conf file
<Jordan_U> bytenik: Likely, yes.
<bytenik> Jordan_U: That might just be the easiest way... let me give it a shot and I'll let you know.
<DocSnyd3r> hmm thanks a have a working xconf file where to put this information now?
<respire> i dont know squat about grub2 which key makes it appear and can i use a kernel arg to tell it to boot single user with the root filesys mounted RO
<DocSnyd3r> a = i
<barbarella> respire:sebsebseb has a good point, do you have a usb stick so you can put ubuntu on it?
<erpingham> DocSnyd3r: put your last known working xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<respire> barbarella, no i have nothing except this IDE drive i ripped from kind friend PC
<Jordan_U> DocSnyd3r: Still /etc/X11/xorg.conf (there is just no xorg.conf needed or made with a fresh install)
<Jordan_U> respire: Hold shift
<respire> this used to be so easy before LVM and cryptsetup
<respire> argh
<DocSnyd3r> okay then reboot?
<respire> now i know why people by MS
<juanca> Sonsee: What I did with the folders was: right click > share > and checked both "allow writing" and "guest access"
<Yomic> When signing on as the main user I set up (10.04) I am unable to use many features like shutdown (the button is greyed out on ctrl+alt+del screen) unless I do it with sudo in console.
<respire> Jordan_U, it asks for root pass but continues to boot normally
<respire> and / is read write
<juanca> Sonsee: But that only works with folders in the linux partition
<erpingham> DocSnyd3r: Rebooting would be fine.
<Sonsee> juanca how did you set up the share? which way?
<respire> ill have to accept a read write / soon but i will try few more minutes to get it ro
<bytenik> Jordan_U: No go... but I also boot to SUSE and I don't believe it supports grub2 yet
<DocSnyd3r> ok will report back thanks so far
<respire> the data i am losing is important i was very stupid and didnt back it up
<Jordan_U> bytenik: If you install grub2 in Ubuntu it will automatically detect and add entries for SUSE
<tomatto_> hi
<tomatto_> please, how can i boot ubuntu livecd via grub?
<juanca> Sonsee: right click, sharing options... it asked me to install something and I did.. after that I could share like in Windows... as I said before right click > share > and checked both "allow writing" and "guest access"
<sebsebseb> tomatto_: you don't normalley
<Sonsee> tomatto_ just boot from cd or usb stick, much simplier
<eddvrs> tomatto_: you shouldn't have to go through grub. just start PC with liveCD in the drive
<Sonsee> juanca google samba
<Jordan_U> respire: First try adding "single" to the kernel parameter list in in grub, if that doesn't work then a really ugly hack around is to add "init=/bin/bash" instead.
<tomatto_> eddvrs: i haven't drive
<Sonsee> juanca that will work
<bytenik> I don't understand the issue here with Grub Legacy anyway -- wouldn't a drive numbering issue happen much much later?
<eddvrs> tomatto_: lol- a fair point.
<juanca> Sonsee: Isn't this "smb:// " samba?
<Sonsee> juanca yes
<tomatto_> eddvrs: i need to know, how boot livecd via grub, can you help me with?
<Sonsee> juanca it is
<Jordan_U> bytenik: Why would you think that? grub needs to be able to read files from the filesystem, so it needs to find that filesystem first.
<Syntropy|Laptop> {coolface}: foo
<{coolface}> Syntropy|Laptop: Hank_el-Bashir: pukey still avoided it.
<rj45> sup guys, why cant i click on stuff in flash? (ubuntu 10.04 64-bit)
<respire> Jordan_U, thank you my man
<bytenik> Jordan_U: Wait, location of the system with grub installed on it is hard-coded into the MBR?
<Yomic> How can I troubleshoot why I cannot shutdown in 10.04 without using sudo in a console (ie. the GUI shutdown button is greyed out and I am denied access to change any "user and groups" settings)
<Jordan_U> bytenik: Also, make sure the problem isn't as simple as there being a broken grub installation on the USB drive (and the USB drive is first in the boot order causing that broken install to be used)
<Sonsee> tomatto_ do you want to load ISO via grub or what?
<tomatto_> sebsebseb: i am, but i need to solve it
<Jordan_U> bytenik: In grub legacy, yes. grub2 uses UUIDs.
<bytenik> Jordan_U: The device in question is a cellular modem with drivers on ROM-based USB mass-storage. So it shouldn't be bootable anyway, but even if it is I have no control over the content.
<tomatto_> Sonsee: iso or something to load livecd via grub
<Jordan_U> tomatto_: Are you talking about a physical CD or an iso file on the hard drive?
<DocSnyd3r> it worked! thank you
<Sonsee> tomatto_ there is no sence doing so. Use usb stick, make it bootable and load live cd
<erpingham> DocSnyd3r: Excellent!
<DocSnyd3r> should have tried this n hour ago
<tomatto_> Sonsee: i prefer grub. it is possible to load via grub no isolinux?
<tomatto_> Jordan_U: iso file
<mayunia> hola
<Jordan_U> tomatto_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<bastid_raZor> tomatto_: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1224417&page=5
<Sonsee> tomatto_ have no experience in this one, sorry. I hope it`s possible though
<Sonsee> )
<bastid_raZor> tomatto_: go with Jordan_U's link.. much more to the point. mine is a bit hard to understand
<DocSnyd3r> but another thing bugs me ;) i changed from kubuntu to xubuntu because i only have 256mb ram on my laptop which i use as mp3 player. but i only habe 6mb free and swap is already used i saw yt videos which suggested it would use a lot less ram?
<Coded1> i think I need to file a bug report but not sure what package to cite.  it seems to be a problem with ACPI coming back from sleep any suggestions?
<Arphetic> where can i find more info about lynix?
<Jordan_U> Coded1: run "ubuntu-bug" and answer the prompts
<erpingham> DocSnyd3r: how much free ram did you have when you were running kubuntu?
<Coded1> Jordan_U, ty
<Jordan_U> Coded1: You're welcome.
<tomatto_> Jordan_U: can i use grub1?
<Coded1> Jordan_U, it says I must specify a PID
<DocSnyd3r> about the same, close to nothing but xubuntu should only require 190 i read
<{coolface}> Poof!
<Jordan_U> tomatto_: Not easily (you would have to extract the kernel and initrd yourself since grub legacy can't read iso files).
<Jordan_U> Coded1: The guided bug reporting is relatively new. Are you using Ubuntu 10.04?
<Coded1> Jordan_U, yes
<tomatto_> Jordan_U: so i can extract iso file to folder. can it help?
<erpingham> DocSnyd3r: You're only using your laptop to do one thing? There are probably some tweaks you could do.
<DocSnyd3r> yes only as mp3 player do i get top to sort by mem usage?
<mayunia_> hola
<Jordan_U> Coded1: Odd, I just tried it here and with no arguments "ubuntu-bug" popped up a dialog box ("What kind of bug do you want to report...")
<peterson> hello! I'm having trouble with wireless on my laptop. I've been using it nicely for weeks but today I can't connect to internet and when I click knetworkmanager, it says "network management disabled"
<Coded1> Jordan_U, yup and right after is when you get the error
<mayunia_> eapañol
<erpingham> DocSnyd3r: In top, "?" is help. "F n <enter>" will sort by %mem.
<tomatto_> or load isolinux via grub1.5?
<Sonsee> i have question too) about kde
<jacek> hi
<Jordan_U> Coded1: Ahh, the "other" option. Looks like apport needs to add more subjects. "ubuntu-bug linux" is probably a safe bet.
<mayunia_> 123
<Sonsee> does anyone know where is this setting so I can make the appearence of the "small" windows (minimized on panel) permanently? (when I put my mouse on it)
<sebsebseb> !es | mayunia_
<ubottu> mayunia_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sonsee> so they don`t dissapear
<xnockout> (help) does anyone know audio editor like cool edit in windows.. ??? what the name is on ubuntu?
<hey_joe> ive managed to get 10.04 running on an old Nokia IP330 Box, and it runs great, and I can connect via the serial port... my question is, i just did "apt-get remove gnome*
<Coded1> Jordan_U, thanks again
<Grujah> Sonsee,
<Jordan_U> Coded1: You're welcome.
<Grujah> right click on window title, and check "always on top"
<hey_joe> " and some other stuff like cups, etc... what else can i do?  where can i edit startup daemons, and apps etc.. via the cli?
<Yomic> How can I troubleshoot why I cannot shutdown in 10.04 without using sudo in a console (ie. the GUI shutdown button is greyed out and I am denied access to change any "user and groups" settings)
<unop> !startup | hey_joe
<ubottu> hey_joe: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<hey_joe> i know there are some things in /etc/init.d/.. because i had to add a script there...
<hey_joe> unop: you weren
<hey_joe> t paying attention... CLI
<tvs82> Jtexter, try Audacity
<peterson> please help! I´m kind of lost around here with this network management thing..
<Jordan_U> hey_joe: It makes more sense to start from a minimal install than to try to pair down a full install
<Belha> hi
<Jordan_U> !minimal | hey_joe
<ubottu> hey_joe: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<unop> hey_joe, did you read the entire factoid?
 * hey_joe stupid enter button
<Belha> need some help guys plz !
<Belha> can someone help me ?
<Sonsee> Grujah no, that is not the one. It`s like on ms windows vista and 7, If the window minimized you can look on a "small version" of it if you put mouse on it...
<ornys> belha dont ask to ask
<Belha> ok so my probleme is that i cant connect with ubuntu
<xnockout> (help) does anyone know audio editor like cool edit in windows.. ??? what the name is on ubuntu?
<hey_joe> unop, Jordan_U: yes... thank you. i had no idea there was a minimal install iso
<Belha> cant connect to the internet
<hey_joe> i cant user server because something in the kernel is incompatible with the box...
<Jordan_U> hey_joe: You're welcome.
<hey_joe> what kernel does the minimal use?
<ornys> belha what computer do you have ?
<Belha> toshiba
<Grujah> Sonsee, oh, I missunderstood than. Sorry, I don't know how do do that.
<Belha> is a new pc !
<skippuff54> who can help with a gxine question?
<Belha> my cart wifi is realtek 8191 !
<ornys> belha what version of ubuntu are you trying ?
<Belha> the newest !
<hey_joe> whats the difference between the kernels of server/minimal/alternate-desktop?
<Belha> ubuntu 10
<skippuff54> hey_joe the kernels depend on the distro you are installing, not the install method like you listed
<Belha> i can connect only when im behind a modem
<hey_joe> skippuff54: what would cause my server install to reboot after grub then on this nokia ip330?
<xnockout> (help) does anyone know audio editor like cool edit in windows.. ??? what the name is on ubuntu?
<Belha> but if im home , with wifi no secured i cant connect :'(
<ornys> belha, ubuntu 10.04or 9.10
<Belha> 10.04
<Belha> i also tried 9.10
<skippuff54> hey_joe how far do you get into the installation
<linxeh> ornys: 10.04. you'll have to upgrade to 10.04 soon anyway
<skippuff54> anyone know anything about gxine?
<ks3> hey_joe, skippuff54: The server install uses a different kernel configuration
<hey_joe> server was my original choice... but according to this source > http://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=4595.0 > it is something to do with the server install. he suggests the kernel is the problem.
<linxeh> maybe I misread :)
<hey_joe> maybe the support for the platform compiled in?
<skippuff54> hey_joe, ks3 thanks for the clarification
<Kasm279> what driver would i install for the NVidia GeForce 6200 LE? (Kubuntu 9.10)
<skippuff54> anyone know why gxine would crash my whole desktop after an upgrade to 10.04?
<hey_joe> k3: how about the minimal install? is it the desktop kernel .config or the server .config?
<vbitz> why would there be a unhandled exption that does not result in any problem
<Belha> so ornys ?
<amine> hey
<xnockout> (help) does anyone know audio editor like cool edit in windows.. ??? what the name is on ubuntu?
<vbitz> i was thinking that thay always resulted in a kernal panic
<ks3> hey_joe: 99% sure all other install methods use the same kernel
<skippuff54> xnockout you could try audacity
<Belha> im now connected with windows :s need to be in ubuntu
<amine> I am running Wubi updates, and it is asking me: Continue without installing GRUB? when attempting to install grub-pc (1.98-1ubuntu6), what should I do?
<hey_joe> skippuff54: the installation would always finish.. however the kernel config was wrong. so it wouldn't *boot*
<bytenik> This may be naive of me, but why can't grub just look for stage2 on the disk it was loaded from?
<bytenik> Doesn't it know which disk's MBR invoked it?
<btr> xnockout: btr suggests Ardour to skippfuff54
<Belha> ornys are you there ?
<xnockout> skippuff54, Others?? like cool edit...
<hey_joe> ks3: one last question, what is it about the kernel config.  would it be just as thin, if i did the minimal install? i think its just the fact that the box has the amd k6 in it.. maybe server doesn't default to include support for older chips?
<btr> typo: skippfuff54 -> xnockout
<ornys> belha yes, check realtek website they have a linux driver
<Jordan_U> bytenik: It does, if /boot is on the same drive as the mbr grub is installed to (but unfotunatly the drive number supplied by the BIOS is sometimes wrong with buggy BIOSs)
<Belha> i got the driver
<Grujah> xknockout, I agree on Audiacity
<Belha> and i installed it
<skippuff54> xnockout i am not familiar with cooledit, i just suggested audacity cause that is what i use. if you notic btr suggests Ardour
<egelor> can i observe my forum account from ubuntu Server?
<Grujah> You have Audiacity on Windows also, its the same
<ornys> belha didnt work ?
<bytenik> Jordan_U: Lets assume for a second my bios isn't buggy (*crosses fingers* :)... how would I tell GRUB to just look in partition X on the drive its invoked from?
<Belha> it work but not with all connection
<howlymowly_> hi poeple... short question: i turned on emerald themes  with compiz but i don't know how to turn them off?
<punto> Hi. I just updated to 10.04 and I don't have keyboard on X, only the console, how do I fix it?
<Jordan_U> bytenik: I don't know with grub legacy. Is there a reason you don't want to upgrade to grub2? It's the default in Ubuntu and upgrading is easy.
<pokeh> has anyone had Gnome-Do sort of crash about 15 seconds into a reboot?
<hey_joe> i think i am just going to not minimize desktop for only the cli, and just go with the minimal install. however, there will be ethernet drivers available during install.. so does it *have* to install from internet repositories?
<RobotCow> I am trying to set up a linux computer to receive internet from through another computer. On the computer receiving the shared internet through a crossover cable, the gui will not will not allow me to save the settings, thought I believe I have everything put in. I tried both dchp, which I can run a dhcp server, but i prefer to have the static ip info setup, and it's now allowing me to save. Why not?
<ks3> hey_joe: You should get the same kernel with the minimal install, what you won't get is most of the packages that would be in a stock install. The server kernel differences are mainly to do with the different workload on a server - better virtualization support, no tweaks to improve desktop app responsiveness, etc.
<hey_joe> [will not be ethernet drivers]
<pokeh> Does anyone know how to map the "Show Desktop" function to an extra mouse button?
<bytenik> Jordan_U: Yea, this system is a dual boot with Ubuntu just for testing but the rest of the systems are just SUSE, which doesn't have package support for grub2.
<bytenik> Jordan_U: I'm trying to avoid having to hack together solutions for this particular project. Otherwise I'd still be on Ubuntu for the entire deployment, but sadly it lacks mono-2.6 package support.
<jrib> pokeh: wmctrl and one of: xbindkeys, imwheel, or ccsm to configure keybindns
<xnockout> skippuff54,grujah .. i can playing with same time on audacity.. any other suggestion?
<Jordan_U> bytenik: Since you're using grub from SUSE you should probably ask in #suse
<hey_joe> ks3: i wont need virtualization on the amd k6-266 :-), nor will it have a desktop. i think minimal, then i can add my daemons one at a time
<bytenik> Jordan_U: They're all dead over there. :P
<unop> xnockout, ardour perhaps
<hey_joe> kinda like a gentoo install would be best. but a nice shell prompt after a cd install is always nice.
<hey_joe> thank you guys
<bytenik> Jordan_U: I do get your point, though I do want to try to get a general enough solution for any distribution.
<ornys> belha, did you try the ubuntu forums if someone is having the same problem? and if it was solved? and better would be to google for the laptop model or name and the kernel version you are running, i m sorry i couldnt help you more
<Belha> ok ornys thank you anyway man
<Kasm279> what driver would i install for the NVidia GeForce 6200 LE? (Kubuntu 9.10)
<xnockout> unop, thanks
<iflema> RobotCow did you put your gateway as DNS server when setting a static address?
<dddw> hello can anyone help me with my problem?
<CaptainTrek> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tonyb_> Hello!
<xnockout> dddw, what your problem?
<dddw> I cannot right click the items on my desktop... quite annoying if you want to delete an file
<Jordan_U> bytenik: The problem is that there aren't many people who know the internals of grub legacy very well since it no longer has any upstream, and it doesn't give very helpfull error messages most of the time (when grub2 is not able to find /boot you still have a rescue shell and can list drives / turn on debug output). If you really need to be able to boot with this USB drive in maybe you could boot with super grub2 disk.
<yaxomoxay> dddw can you right click inside apps such as openoffice ?
<tonyb_> So, I got drivers installed, when I run dmesg the Xbox 360 controller appears, which is awesome. So I decide to try out qjoypad. "The procedure is soooo simple, just ./config" what does that mean?
<hey_joe> well crap, i don't have drivers available until after install, cause its a crappy hack. will the minimal install, install a base without a connection? then i can do the driver, and add repositories right?
<xnockout> dddw, shift+del
<hey_joe> things freakin 13mb
<hey_joe> itsy
<tonyb_> Hey guys, when a readme tells you to ./config what does that mean?
<dddw> yaxomoxay, yes, it works everywhere else, only the desktop doesn´t work... it did when I installed 10.04 couple of weeks ago
<hey_joe> tonyb_: execute the config script
<hou5ton> I have a short video on a DVD and would like to burn it to my hd, but am having trouble figuring out how to do that.  If I open the DVD there are two folders there: Video_rm and Video_ts
<hey_joe> tonyb_: which usually excepts user input...
<Kasm279> what driver would i install for the NVidia GeForce 6200 LE? (Kubuntu 9.10)
<tonyb_> Thanks Joe!
<hey_joe> tonyb_: or configures the project for the system libraries and stuff.
<ripdisk> i attempted a distro upgrade and didn't properly set up grub... how do i fix this? i can't boot
<Jordan_U> hey_joe: All of the drivers that are on the LiveCD are on the minimal CD (except the Xorg drivers since there is no X)
<ks3> hey_joe: You can use the alternate install cd
<Jordan_U> ripdisk: What happens when you try to boot?
<hey_joe> Jordan_U: sweet.  thank you
<maruen> Hi all, anyone in this channel has some job offering?
<dddw> hou5ton, you can simply copy the .vob files... you can open them with VLC
<Jordan_U> hey_joe: You're welcome.
<ripdisk> Jordan_U: hold on, let me seee
<hey_joe> ks3: i am on the alternate-desktop cd now. i removed gnome*, pulse audio, thats it so far.
<dddw> yaxomoxay, any idea?
<ks3> hey_joe: ahh, ok
<ripdisk> error: the symbol 'grub puts' not found
<ripdisk> grub rescue> _
<Grujah> hou5ton, or you could make an image with Brasero and than mount it
<hey_joe> i just know that theres crap tone of other desktop apps still on the system thou
<hey_joe> and maybe some other junk
<hou5ton> dddw:  and then what about burning copies of the video
<hou5ton> ok
<Jordan_U> ripdisk: Do you have a liveCD you can use? The problem is that the grub installed to the mbr is out of sync with the one in /boot
<logos404> cool, first time on IRC
<ripdisk> i do not
<ripdisk> but i can just download one i guess
<hou5ton> Grujah:  oh ... ok .. I think I see what you are talking about ... thanks
<ripdisk> then what
<skippuff54> anyone else have trouble with gxine after upgrade to 10.04?
<hey_joe> Jordan_U: is this 13mb mini iso a full little cli, or does it NEED internet access during install to build it?
<Jordan_U> hey_joe: I don't remember off hand.
<egelor> Nvidia black screen 9200GS lucid 2.6.32.22
<dddw> hou5ton, see what Grujah said: <Grujah> hou5ton, or you could make an image with Brasero and than mount it... you can use a program like gmount-iso to run it... and burn the iso to dvd again with a burning program
<DocSnyd3r> okay thx again n8
<ripdisk> Jordan_U: so what do i do when i have a live cd\\
<tbic> is there documentation somewhere on the the domains section in a sip profile does?
<nicolas> hi, are there any reports on slow wireless performance (not only browser but also when update packagins, pinging, etc) on the new lucid lynx distro?
<MisterK85> Hi everyone, I got Ubuntu 10.04 installed and am not sure how to identify my Wireless card. It's an Intel Proset one. I can get the Windows Drivers but nothing for Linux, any ideas on a procedure I can do to get them converted?
<dddw> nicolas, yes
<dddw> nicolas, read this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487039
<Jordan_U> ripdisk: If you download super grub2 disk then you can use that to boot then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure-grub-pc" and select your drive to both re-install grub and make sure it gets installed properly on upgrades. To do it from a regular LiveCD follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide but in addition to grub-install in those instructions run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" in the chroot (or after booting the r
<nicolas> hi dddw, is that bug hardware dependant?
<ripdisk> Jordan_U: i'm pretty sure i can boot from the grub rescue terminal
<ripdisk> if only i could get a list of hdds
<KaOSoFt> When I use the Nautilus share extension for Samba, when I share a folder, does it do it modifying the smb.conf file? I'm currently having issues with Samba (didn't on Ubuntu 9.10; this is a fresh 10.04 install), because I currently need to modify the smb.conf file myself, and add the share. Also, it just won't cut it to add guest support (availability, browse-able, and all that), but I also have to use the "force user = " line in order for the share fold
<KaOSoFt> er not to ask for a user/password whenever a simple guest wants to read the folder contains.
<ripdisk> i forget how they are named
<Jordan_U> ripdisk: "ls"
<Jordan_U> ripdisk: You won't have many commands available in the rescue shell though, and other modules are likely to fail due to version mismatch also.
<ripdisk> Jordan_U: it gives me hd0, hd0,5 hd0,1 and fd0
<ripdisk> yeah but i figured maybe i could get it to boot and fix grub from there
<tomatto_> unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<tomatto_> ?
<tomatto_> what is wrong
<Jordan_U> tomatto_: Did you pass an iso/scan_filename= option to the kernel?
<courtni> hello, can any one tell me why computerstarted running very slow after two weeks or so of supper fast-ness
<Sonsee> courtni not really
<wild_bat> courtni, may be you start loading too much stuff ?
<tomatto_> Jordan_U: i use live-media-path=, because i have grub1.5. no expected grub2
<wild_bat> tomatto_, you use iso ?
<tomatto_> wild_bat: extracted iso to directory
<wild_bat> tomatto_, you have to point to casper directory
<RobertSaganek_> i'm having a bit of an issue
<RobertSaganek_> my wireless indicator is gone from my tool bar at the top of the screen and i can't seem to get it back so i can switch networks
<wild_bat> RobertSaganek_,Run :  nm-applet
<bedwyr> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Sonsee> RobertSaganek, sudo killall network-manager-applet
<Sonsee> RobertSaganek, network-manager-applet
<tomatto_> wild_bat: i have to point to directory which i extracted iso
<dbugger> hey guys!
<CaponeBH> Hello everyone! How are you all?
<wild_bat> tomatto_, you have to point deeper ~ to the casper dir of the iso that extracted
<dbugger> Since I install lucid I havent received any update at all, even though I keep updating manually. I suspect my apt-update is broken. Can someone help me?
<Jordan_U> tomatto_: Did you pass a root= parameter to the kernel?
<Sonsee> dbugger, download sources.list
<tomatto_> Jordan_U: no, i havent, know that. is it /dev/ram0 ?
<Jordan_U> tomatto_: No, whatever device you extracted the iso to.
<CaponeBH> does anybody know a way to change de startup song of ubuntu?
<dbugger> Sonsee, what??
<GothSpark> hi all , eeem I am having an issue that seams to be a high one ...   I have very high cpu usage at all time since tooday , yesterday i've crashed a couple of times so it is releated but well not I just lags a lot ...
<tomatto_> Jordan_U: i have root=/dev/ram
<Sonsee> dbugger, fix your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Sonsee> dbugger, download a new one
<dbugger> Sonsee, and from where may I download a new one?
<Sonsee> dbugger, from google
<Sonsee> dbugger, or ask someone
<bastid_raZor> Sonsee: are you actually trying to help or just being obtuse for a reason?
<Sonsee> dbugger, I have 9.10
<wabz> hi, I have a mono application, that, when I switch it to another desktop, metacity loses 'focus-follows-mouse' behaviour, and I need to make metacity crash (by choosing "Normal" visual effects) to fix it. What is up with that?!?!?
<wabz> by desktop I mean workspace
<dbugger> thanks, wabz
 * bedwyr cancels the question he wanted to ask, having resolved the issue and leaves XD
<tomatto_> Jordan_U: root=/dev/ram is wrong?
 * wabz increases the priority of the question he asked, as it's really, really annoying
<Jordan_U> tomatto_: What guide are you following?
<wabz> I don't even know where to file a bug
<wabz> it's just too hard
<tomatto_> Jordan_U: i check many of
<Sonsee> bastid_raZor, well, why he does not get any updates then?
<Sonsee> bastid_raZor, if not because of the sources.list?
<tomatto_> Jordan_U: but nothing working
<wild_bat> Jordan_U, tomatto_, do we need root= ? coz i boot fine without it :http://pastebin.com/Fiqu5Phg
<Jordan_U> wild_bat: I guess not then, it's bee a while since I've booted this way.
<wild_bat> tomatto_, make sure the filesystem.squashfs is in the <live-media-path=>
<tomatto_> wild_bat: yes, it is
<wild_bat> tomatto_, it is located inside the 'casper' of the iso
<Jordan_U> tomatto_: root=/dev/ram is certainly wrong, try removing the root= parameter entirely.
<Mahjongg> hi, I have a remote server which I set an ecrypted home folder. Occasionally I connect remotely via ssh and run a command which will take long time to run, therefore I send the command to backgrund and disown it, in order to be able to continue to run the command on server while disconnecting myself remotely. Now the problem is that I think the ecrypted file system encrypts itself upon my disconnection, is there a way to ask it not to encrypt it
<Mahjongg> self for some time?
<CaponeBH> Does anyone know if its possible to change the startup song?
<wild_bat> tomatto_, you have  'ignore_uuid' in kernal option ?
<Jordan_U> tomatto_: Could you pastebin your current menu entry?
<tomatto_> wild_bat: yes
<tomatto_> Jordan_U: yes, i hope
<Guiri> Hi guys. I'm having some trouble installing 10.04 on a machine with an existing Windows XP partition. The XP partition is installed on a RAID1 Intel device. it sees the RAID, but not the partition
<KaOSoFt> When I use the Samba extension for Nautilus, and I share a folder, does it do it modifying the smb.conf file? I'm currently having issues with Samba (didn't on Ubuntu 9.10; this is a fresh 10.04 install), because I currently need to modify the smb.conf file myself, and add the share. Also, it just won't cut it to add guest support (availability, browse-able, and all that), but I also have to use the "force user = " line in order for the share folder not
<KaOSoFt> to ask for a user/password whenever a simple guest wants to read the folder contains. What's more strange, and it's the origin of this question, is that even if I set up the folder using the extension, the smb.conf will stay unchanged. Please, somebody help, I'm lost here. :'(
<Guiri> Thanks in advance - I know it's a volunteer room
<wild_bat> Guiri, it is not a good idea to use the Fakeraid with linux ~
<wild_bat> !raid | Guiri
<ubottu> Guiri: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<wild_bat> Guiri, if you wanna give it a go ~ try alternate CD i may be better supported .... i think~
<Vantrax> anyone know why the gcc m68hc1x compiler was dropped from the repositories in lucid?
<Smeh> alright. I have an x-windows problem. ubuntu-desktop is installed (this is the alternate 64 bit 10.04 iso) however x doesn't start at boot and when i run startx, it just loads to a blank screen and seems to freeze
<Mahjongg> is there a way to keep the encrypted home folder mounted although I disconnect from the server?
<Smeh> nothng obvious in the Xorg.0.log either
<zacktu> My Lucid installation also encrypts /home.  When I use tar to back up my home directory, there are errors.   What is tar doing that causes a problem?
<courtni> um i went to the website but the instuctoins seemed kind of unclear, so how do i download an unexecutable file...i am trying to play flyff from gpotato
<courtni> CAN ANYONE HELP?i went to the website but the instuctions seemed kind of unclear, so how do i download an unexecutable file...i am trying to play flyff from gpotato
<coz_> courtni, which website  do you have link?
<courtni> hold
<Sonsee> courtni wget http...
<Mahjongg> zacktu, that is probably because you have to let tar know that it is tarring a mounted directory
<courtni> srry its taking a long time to load..
<coz_> courtni,   did you install  ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<stabu> how come i cant get the right resloution on a 720p tv with ubuntu?
<Gnea> courtni: unexecutable?
<coz_> courtni,  I will leave you with the other guys... I have to get going here
<Gnea> stabu: does your hardware support 720p?
<stabu> hardware as the computer?
<Gnea> yes.
<stabu> yeah it supports 1080p
<stabu> its a ion nettop
<Gnea> don't know what the ion is
<zacktu> mahjongg: how do i tell tar that it's doing that?
<tomatto_> root (hd0,0)
<tomatto_> kernel /boot/ubuntu.10.04.x86/casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed live-media-path=/boot/ubuntu.10.04.x86/casper boot=casper xforcevesa ramdisk_size=1048576 ignore_uuid rw quiet splash --
<tomatto_> initrd /boot/ubuntu.10.04.x86/casper/initrd.lz
<FloodBot3> tomatto_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Gnea googles
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> how do you make a daemon start on system boot in ubuntu server?
<tomatto_> Jordan_U: ^^
<Flannel> !bum | Hawaiian_Eskimo
<ubottu> Hawaiian_Eskimo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<vlitos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oObL3Ajmr2Y&feature=player_embedded
<wild_bat> tomatto_, dunno if thats matter live-media-path=/boot/ubuntu.10.04.x86/casper missing a ending /
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> those are boot options. i need to start a process automatically after the system is ready to go
<tomatto_> wild_bat: it told me that it want name of... how can i set it him?
<Flannel> vlitos: Please help keep this channel ontopic, thanks.
<Sonsee> Hawaiian_Eskimo, sysv-rc-conf or use rc.local
<Sonsee> Hawaiian_Eskimo, sysv-rc-conf very friendly )
<Gnea> stabu: does it have a geforce?
<wild_bat> tomatto_, like : live-media-path=/boot/ubuntu.10.04.x86/casper/
<stabu> its not a geforce
<stabu> its a ion
<Smeh> the ion / n330 platform has onboard graphics acceleration
<vlitos> Flannel: okbadly sorry th beers some times afect you
<tomatto_> wild_bat: i do it now, but it still telling me, what i write
<Gnea> I realize that, but you still need a driver to make it accelerate
<stabu> im using the 195 drivers
<Smeh> well, sure. it's not a geforce though. it's an ion :)
<wild_bat> tomatto_, it ?
<Gnea> whatever shows up in lspci | grep VGA will say what it is :)
<Gnea> stabu: how well is it handling 480p?
<tomatto_> wild_bat: livecd during loading
<mickster04> how to set a kill command with a 6 hour delay?
<stabu> pretty good
<arinda> is there any emulator for symbian software?
<Riviera> sleep ...; kill ..
<wild_bat> tomatto_, livecd tell you what?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> Sonsee: the process i need to be starting isn't in the list in that program
<mickster04> Riviera: is sleep in seconds>
<Gnea> stabu: so what's happening to 720p? and what are you using to test it?
<Jordan_U> mickster04: echo "kill $pid" | at now + 6hours
<amstan> Hello guys, i have a Nvidia MCP77 onboard NIC(according to lshw), how can i get full gigabit speeds with this NIC, it seems to be stuck on 100mb
<Sonsee> Hawaiian_Eskimo, use the rc.local file then, just write the command in it.
<stabu> Gnea, ubutnu res is tottaly off i cant even see the top and bottom menu bars
<brax> How do I format a flash drive?
<Riviera> mickster04: if you only give a number, yes, but you can use prefixes to define different units
<Riviera> mickster04: see the manpage
<Mahjongg> zacktu, I'd check out man tar
<mickster04> Riviera: yep cheers
<laputa> anyone know why my status of  automatically changes to busy, while i set my status to invisible ?
<tomatto_> wild_bat: grep: /root/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed: No such file or directory
<Sonsee> Hawaiian_Eskimo, it excutes from root permissions after boot.
<Jordan_U> brax: Use System > Administration > Disk Utility. Or if you want an easier tool install Gparted.
<Gnea> stabu: stabu using what? vlc? mplayer? movie player? ??
<ryty> amstan, install ethtool and then run "sudo ethtool eth0" to see the NICs supported speeds
<tomatto_> wild_bat: Please provide a name for this Disc, such as 'Debian ...'
<ryty> amstan, if 1000 isn't on the list, it may not support 1 Gbps
<stabu> boxee
<amstan> ryty: it says it supports 1000baseT/Full
<ryty> amstan, are you sure it's connecting to a Gbps device?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> is there a way to run it as a normal user on boot?
<amstan> ryty: yes
<Gnea> !info boxee
<ubottu> Package boxee does not exist in lucid
<ryty> amstan, what model is the external device?
<amstan> ryty: it's a 3com gigabit switch
<Fandekasp_> Hi
<ryty> it could also be a bad cable, have you tried another cable?
<amstan> ryty: it works fine at gigabit speeds with my laptop and my server
<Sonsee> Hawaiian_Eskimo what daemon?
<amstan> ryty: hmm, that could be it, it's the longest cable in the house
<Fandekasp_> I've tried to access my external harddisk from ubuntu, but it doesn't work. Here is what I've tried : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/216435/  . What do you think I should do ?
<ryty> ahh, gotcha
<wild_bat> tomatto_, just drop everything else , like : kernel /boot/ubuntu.10.04.x86/casper/vmlinuz live-media-path=/boot/ubuntu.10.04.x86/casper boot=casper xforcevesa ignore_uuid
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> Sonsee: transmission-daemon
<ryty> may be a disconnected pair forcing it to 100 Mbps
<ryty> or something
<wild_bat> tomatto_, kernel /boot/ubuntu.10.04.x86/casper/vmlinuz live-media-path=/boot/ubuntu.10.04.x86/casper/ boot=casper xforcevesa ignore_uuid
<amstan> ryty: darn
<jlamothe> Has anyone managed to get netbook remix working with whole disk encryption?
<laputa> anyone know why my status of  empathy automatically changes to busy, while i set my status to invisible ?
<amstan> ok, this should be left to another day, a day when the sun is shining
<baba_b00ie> has anyone had issues with 10.04 with flickering video ?
<amstan> ryty: thanks for the tip
<tomatto_> wild_bat: it is the same, isn't it?
<[Screamo]> Anyone know why 10.04 would randomly install proprietary drivers for my vid card?
<wild_bat> tomatto_, just try
<funkyHat> zacktu: if you're encrypting your ~ you shouldn't use tar to backup your home dir itself, back up the encrypted dir instead
<joaopinto> [Screamo], it doesn't no packages are installed without users requesting
<bl4ckc00k1e> buenas
<baba_b00ie> [Screamo], it wasn't random, someone did it?
<bl4ckc00k1e> me isntale el ubuntu 10
<bl4ckc00k1e> ops
<[Screamo]> lol
<Sonsee> Hawaiian_Eskimo use update-rc.d
<bl4ckc00k1e> hi people
<acerimmer> baba_b00ie: yeah, mine randomly flickers.  something with the gpu driver i preseume
<bl4ckc00k1e> i ntall the ubuntu 10
<arpu> hello
<bl4ckc00k1e> and i dont know how to change the gdm theme!!
<arpu> why OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM GEM 20091221 2009Q4
<arpu> OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.7.1
<bl4ckc00k1e> all is change!
<bl4ckc00k1e>  i come from debian lenny
<arpu> it should opengl 2-0 ?
<bpb> Throwing out a random question here; does anyone happen to have something like an old Acer Travelmate C110?
<bl4ckc00k1e> but thi s ubuntu all options is change it
<[Screamo]> baba_b00ie, i did not do it, and no one knows my password
<baba_b00ie> acerimmer, i figured it was a video drive issue to, i have a dell inspiron 1545 (intel chipset)
<Gnea> stabu: okay, so what's boxee?
<wild_bat> hmmm, is there a tools to install grub2 from windows?
<bpb> I've got 9.14 running flawlessly on it, but upgrading to 10.04 throws an error upon trying to boot up.
<stabu> kinda like xbmc
<zacktu> funkyhat: there's /home/zack and /home/.ecryptfs/zack.  Is the latter what I should back up?
<acerimmer> baba_b00ie: same same - the 4500 set
<funkyHat> zacktu: yep
<funkyHat> zacktu: otherwise you're defeating the object of the encryption ⢁)
<baba_b00ie> acerimmer, i'll have to check.
<acerimmer> baba_b00ie: triple booting with win7 and osx.  win7 no problems.  The osx hackintosh didn't enable high level graphics.
<funkyHat> zacktu: and possibly other stuff from /home/.ecryptfs
<funkyHat> zacktu: your key might not be inside /home/.ecryptfs/zack
<tomatto_> wild_bat: it end on message:  Please provide a name for this Disc, such as 'Debian ...'
<baba_b00ie> acerimmer, lspci gives me a intel mobil 4 series chipset. not sure exactly what i'm running. i'd have to look further in to it.
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> the update-rc.d transmission-daemon defaults deal didn't work. still not coming up on system boot.
<greezmunkey> funkyHat: Here's a "stupid" question...What about compression of an excrypted volume on backup, is that an issue?
<funkyHat> greezmunkey: it might be
<acerimmer> baba_b00ie: we've got the same machine specs.
<greezmunkey> funkyHat: that's what I'm thinking...I'll look into that.
<baba_b00ie> ah, well unless one of us did some upgrades hehe
<funkyHat> greezmunkey: I tend not to like compressing my backups anyway
<brax> How can I unmount my flash drive?
<Guest86692> what's the url to fix the reversed toolbar buttons?
<funkyHat> brax: go to Places > computer and right click on the icon for the flash drive
<acerimmer> baba_b00ie: i've got buyer's remorse with this particular purchase.  but all things considered, it could have been worse.  Nice thing is I can always boot one of the others OS's.  Should have waited for one of the new "I" series computers
<baba_b00ie> acerimmer, another thing i noticed is how the wm response to window focus. you havce to hit title bar vs anywere within the window. ubuntu/gnome never did that before 10.04
<craigbass1976> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<wild_bat> tomatto_, hmmm i have never come to this, this is what i use on grub4dos http://pastebin.com/Fiqu5Phg may be you should just boot the iso image?
<Smeh> so.. anyone able to assist with an xwindows / gnome issue in 10.04. I have an integrated intel 4 series graphics controller (revision 03) and startx just pops straight to a blank screen
<Cynthia> !buttons | Guest86692
<ubottu> Guest86692: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Smeh> nothing in logs
<acerimmer> baba_b00ie: with Ubuntu Tweak u can modify window behavior to a fair degree.
<baba_b00ie> acerimmer, the only thing that gives me buyers remorse with this machine is the trackpad is the worst i've ever used. even older beat up dells work better/accouratly than this
<Cynthia> Err - ignore what I said Guest86692
<Guest86692> done
<tomatto_> wild_bat: why do you use grub4dos, but no holy grub?
<baba_b00ie> acerimmer, yeah true, i just tweak gnome out with gconf-editor manually mostly
<craigbass1976> I've got 64 bit Lucid.  Does this still apply?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#x86_64
<acerimmer> baba_b00ie: live and learn.  *whisper* I do like the mac powerboosk, but can't quite convince myself to spend the $ to get one.
<Cynthia> !controls | Guest86692
<ubottu> Guest86692: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Cynthia> :)
<Guest86692> thanks
<Jordan_U> wild_bat: grub2 runs fine in cygwin
<wild_bat> tomatto_, my usb is ntfs
<zacktu> funkyhat: I would be content to have the backup to my NAS not be encrypted.  Guess I think of encryption as protection in case I lose my laptop away from home.   Maybe I should read more about what I've gotten into by agreeing to encryption of /home when I installed Lucid.
<Jordan_U> wild_bat: And there must be a way to install it without cygwin as well, since wubi does.
<courtni> hello how do you make an unexecutible bit executible. i went to the website but thhe instructions are unclear (i'm trying to play flyff)
<tomatto_> wild_bat: i see.
<Sensiva> Hello I have upgraded from Karmic to Lucid and now desktop theme looks like in this shot http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/5513/screenshothh.jpg any ideas how to fix that?
<tomatto_> wild_bat: what is in your directory /bootimg/ubuntu.10.4.x86/ ?
<funkyHat> zacktu: ah I see. I was thinking backing up the non-encrypted version makes no sense. when do you get the errors, all the time, or is it a cron job which runs the backup?
<Sonsee> Hawaiian_Eskimo, just try to read a little about it, ok? about sudo, update-rc.d and the rc,local file
<Cynthia> Sensiva: Mark yourself as affected by this bug, and provide input -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/560637
<Sonsee> Hawaiian_Eskimo, you can use sudo command to run from everyone
<greezmunkey> funkyHat: Heh, I said it was a stupid question! As far as compressing live data vs. encrypted data, it is treated the same. I also found backup programs that can encrypt the backup itself, wether it was encrypted to start with or not!
<Sensiva> Cynthia thank you
<Jordan_U> Sensiva: Looks like the dust theme (System > Preferences > Appearance) with the window controlls on the right.
<wild_bat> tomatto_, the vmlinuz , initrd.lz , and the filesystem.squashfs
<Sensiva> Jordan_U When I choose Dust theme X crashes
<RedWar> Is there a hardware channel on IRC? for those that do computer repairs?
<RedWar> Sorry I nowthis is not a UBuntu topic
<Sensiva> Cynthia Did you notice xchat's menu bar colors?
<Jordan_U> RedWar: ##hardware
<Sonsee> Hawaiian_Eskimo, if you don`t want to understand, just do this: sudo nano /etc/rc.local and write there sudo $user transmission-daemon
<Cynthia> Sensiva: Not until you just mentioned it :)
<tomatto_> wild_bat: great
<Smeh> so.. anyone able to assist with an xwindows / gnome issue in 10.04. I have an integrated intel 4 series graphics controller (revision 03) and startx just pops straight to a blank screen and the machine *seems* to(but may not actually) freeze completely. nothing in Xorg logs or syslog...
<RedWar> Thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> RedWar: You're welcome.
<zacktu> funkyhat: The command is "sudo tar cvzf ...".  I added sudo after an earlier attempt generated errors, but still have them.
<tomatto_> wild_bat: can i disable gnome loading?
<wild_bat> Jordan_U, hmmm ~ i will be nice to have one w/o cygwin (pain >.<) ~ for making the boot usb ;p ~
<zacktu> funkyhat: and not a cron
<greezmunkey> Smeh: is it in that state now?
<mistergibson> Any network-manager (OpenVPN) experts in da house? ... having odd issue - need help w/ config import
<wild_bat> tomatto_, huh ? why you wanna do so? boot with 'single' kernel option then
<funkyHat> zacktu: can you pastebin the output so I can see the errors in full?
<Smeh> Greezmunkey : no, but i can get it there in no time at all..
<Typos_King> Smeh:    thought yet about giving it a -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg;  ? in 'recovery' mode
<greezmunkey> Smeh: press ctrl+alt+F2 - see if it takes you to a text based login.
<funkyHat> greezmunkey: I would imagine encrypting a text file has an effect on how well it can be compressed though... but then I think encryption routines often perform compression as a matter of course
<Smeh> what is "recovery" mode? i'm already in a text based login. I don't even know if this is normal, however, i'm using the "alternate" iso, and it doesn't start with an Xorg gui.. it boots to a text login
<funkyHat> greezmunkey: this conversation is getting a bit off topic though ⢁)
<tomatto_> wild_bat: because viewed mismash on the screen instead of gnome
<Jordan_U> wild_bat: If you want to create a boot USB for booting iso files you can use any dd like tool to copy super grub2 disk to a USB drive. It contains a script that will detect loop bootable isos (at boot time) in /boot-isos/ and make menu entries for them.
<zacktu> funkyhat: Don't have the output right now.  If you're going to be here a while, I'll try it again.
<greezmunkey> funkyHat: agreed.
<funkyHat> Smeh: recovery mode is single user mode, less services are started etc.
<wild_bat> tomatto_, may be you should use alternate cd for install then~
<Smeh> I see
<funkyHat> zacktu: I'm always here, I won't necessarily reply very promptly though
<johni> I have two monitors and after the upgrade to 10.4 new windows do not open anymore on the screen with the mouse pointer. Can somebody please help me find the problem?
<tomatto_> wild_bat: from this, it works before
<Typos_King> Smeh:    the 'text' login screen will be the 'recovery' mode :) then, so try it there, it seems like something went off on that install, did it ever work? did you do an upgrade rather than a full install?
<Jordan_U> wild_bat: Of course, the downside being that you loose whatever is on the flash drive currently (unless you do some hackery with the partition table)
<Loshki> Is there a better way to view console output? I've been keeping a terminal window open and running xtail on the log files...
<thunder_star>  /msg NickServ identify wiccan
<Sonsee> thunder_star )))
<wild_bat> Jordan_U, i know ~ but a pc w/o linux or cygwin ~ can't do it ~ so burnning cd is a must :<
<Loshki> thunder_star: oops...
<greezmunkey> Loshki: System>Admin>Log File Viewer?
<Jordan_U> wild_bat: There are tools for windows that will let you copy a drive image to a USB drive.
<Loshki> greezmunkey: any idea what app that actually runs?
<Typos_King> Loshki:   you can always just use the terminal window and use -> tail -f FILE;    -f does a 'follow' up whenever the file changes
<greezmunkey> Loshki: hmm, I could look...Do you have that on your system?
<Smeh> Typos_King : right, well.. xwindows has never worked, no. and this is a completely fresh install of 10.04 LTS Alternate.
<wild_bat> Jordan_U, hmm ~ should be let me search ^^ thanks
<Jordan_U> wild_bat: You're welcome.
<mthorn_> Hi. I just installed Lucid on an msi xslim. The webcam did not work, and a thread on the ubuntu forums said that I needed to compile the uvc driver. This step was written I believe for Jaunty, and the lucid kernel now includes this driver. the driver was NOT loaded. I have now loaded the driver, but there is still no new device in /dev
<courtni> HELLO can any one answer my question?
<courtni> um
<mthorn_> do I need to do something to initialize the driver or something?
<Loshki> greezmunkey: I have (or can get) all the apps but I don't run gnome so I'm not sure what System>Admin>Log File Viewer will actually run...
<Typos_King> Smeh:    seems as if it has lack of drivers for your videocard :|
<greezmunkey> courtni: Ask about every ten to fiveteen minutes until someone takes it up, what's wrong?
<Cynthia> courtni: Your question was lost in a sea of replies. You will have to repeat it every so often (but not too often)
<greezmunkey> Loshki: I'll look here...
<Loshki> Typos_King: I used to use something else back in the day, on Solaris. It used to open and beep when there was message and was configurable I think. So I wondered if there was a ubuntu app...
<Jordan_U> wild_bat: http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso (don't let the .iso confuse you, it can be used as an iso, floppy, or drive image)
<delia_> Yo
<Smeh> lspsi | grep VGA reports "Intel Corporation 4 series Chipset Integrated Graphics controller (Rev 03) and greezmunkey : ctrl-alt-f2 etc does nothing.. no keyboard input does anything after trying startx.
<courtni> i wanted to donwload this online game but it reads as"unexecutable bit" the url is:http://flyff.gpotato.com/?m=game&a=download ( if that helps)
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> ugh. it says it's stopping transmission-daemon whenever i reboot the system, BUT while the system is running i can't use the service it offers.
<Loshki> courtni: you could try chmod +x <filename>
<wild_bat> Jordan_U, wow thanks
<Jordan_U> wild_bat: You're welcome.
<Loshki> greezmunkey: thanks, appreciate it
<Loshki> courtni: on second thoughts, it looks like a windows executable. You *might* be able to run it under wine, but not otherwise...
<greezmunkey> Loshki: It's called: gnome-system-log, you may be able to get that on its own, I donno though.
<courtni> kk ill try t
<Loshki> greezmunkey: that works, thanks...
<courtni> thnx
<greezmunkey> Loshki: :0
<Agu10> hi
<greezmunkey> Hawaiian_Eskimo: did you get Openswan going?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> greezmunkey: used poptop instead
<Agu10> hi
<Agu10> how can I make compiz be disabled every time I boot ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> Hawaiian_Eskimo: nice.
<xangua> Agu10: system> preferences> appearence> effects
<Smeh> is there any way to make Xorg boot in something like safe mode using some kind of standard vesa / vga driver?
<Izinucs> Agu10: set effect to "none"
<Agu10> so that I can enable compiz if I want, using a launcher, but then have it disabled every time I turn ubuntu off
<EmLeX> hey is it any program's that will alow u to lock down ubuntu if a usb pendrive is removed and unlocked when it's inserted agen?
<Agu10> xangua, Izinucs ^^
<greezmunkey> Hawaiian_Eskimo: Heh, PPTP.
<Izinucs> Agu10: same location.. no launcher available that I know of
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> greezmunkey: and? it works, dun it? :P
<Agu10> ok, but it will be disabled when I turn my computer ON ?
<Agu10> even if I enabled it ?
<Agu10> I want that
<peter_aaron> Complex question. Had Ubuntu 9.10 installed and installed Windows 7. Trying to restore Grub but the live CD I'm using right now can't find the boot files from the old File System.
<Sonsee> Hawaiian_Eskimo, what is max speed of pptpd over the internet?
<greezmunkey> Hawaiian_Eskimo: excellent, that's all :)
<Sonsee> Hawaiian_Eskimo, *you have
<Izinucs> Agu10: if you disable before shutting down then it will be disabled on boot
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> Sonsee: like 768kbps. blame my crappy internet.
<Loshki> peter_aaron: stupid question: you *are* using the 9.10 live cd, and it's grub2, right?
<Agu10> Izinucs: ok, but I HAVE TO disable it every time I shut down?
<Agu10> I can make a script, but if it doesnt execute for some reason....
<peter_aaron> Yeah grub2. Sorry I'm fairly new to ubuntu
<Sonsee> Hawaiian_Eskimo, ok. can you give the pptp-options?) if that`s alright... in private
<SuperLag> is the default highlight then middle-click behavior for copy / paste disabled in Lucid??
<Loshki> !grub2 | peter_aaron: so you're using this?
<ubottu> peter_aaron: so you're using this?: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Izinucs> Agu10: yes if you want it disabled on boot
<z3r0-c001> what is private browsing and how does it work
<greezmunkey> Sonsee: I would think it would run at the slowest speed that the wan connection is running at (at the time)
<Izinucs> z3r0-c001: it doesn't record teh history of where you go
<Agu10> Izinucs, ok, thanks
<tt5786> hey guys i am trying to upgrade my pc from 9.10 to 10.4 via VNC client of windows can this be done
<z3r0-c001> thnx
<Agu10> Izinucs, is there a way to automatically detect if my hardware suppors compiz before running it??
<SuperLag> tt5786: do you have a VNC server running on your Ubuntu machine?
<tdhz77> Does anybody know if you can resize an OSX partition so that the Ubuntu partition has more space?
<tt5786> i am doing it via remote desktop
<Agu10> Izinucs, because I'm running it in a virtual machine, and it's sometimes where I can't have 3d
<rsouthard> tt5786:yes. you should be able to do it just like you are sitting at the pc. Make sure you have the vnc client running.
<z3r0-c001> is there away for me to make it so my system requires my password to make online downloads and uploads not just packages and updates within the system
<tt5786> ok i do and i get the following error "Cant download the release notes. Check your internet connection
<SpamapS> has anyone managed to get vmware tools to install properly after upgrading to maverick?
<Loshki> tt5786: I've seen people claim you can upgrade via an ssh connection, but I dunno about vnc. Upgrades can (and do) go wrong. Make sure you have some kind of backup/recovery plan in case it all goes horribly wrong...
<SpamapS> Searching for a valid kernel header path...
<SpamapS> The path "" is not valid.
<greezmunkey> tt5786: I think you are looking at a proxy server function there...maybe squid?
<SpamapS> getting that in vmware-config-tools.pl
<tt5786> ihmm
<tt5786> is there a manual way to do it then
<wild_bat> LOL~ after dd the super grub2 ubuntu can't mount  XD
<z3r0-c001> is there away for me to make it so my system requires my password to make online downloads and uploads not just packages and updates within the system
<Sonsee> greezmunkey, why use the squid? if can just make ssh tunnel?
<Loshki> tt5786: most people to an upgrade sitting at the console. It can still go wrong, so you still need to do a backup first, unless you like to live dangerously...
<tt5786> i have every thing backed up
<tt5786> well i will go to the actual computer to do it tonight thanks guys
<Loshki> z3r0-c001: I agree with greezmunkey. You'd need to use a firewall to block all access except via a proxy and then configure the proxy to require authentication. Obviously it's not for beginners...
<greezmunkey> Sonsee: There are other ways to do it, but they are squid based (apparantly) :p
<greezmunkey> Sonsee: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/password-protect-internet-access-218503/
<MACscr_lappy> lol, i used to be able to do service gdm stop so i can work on xorg stuff from ssh, but now it seems to reboot the server. Any ideas?
<eleazar> is there a way to hide evolution in lucid's messaging menu?
<z3r0-c001> hmmm how does mac acomplish this act
<tdhz77> Will information regarding apple partition schemes be outdated from the forum if it was written in 2005?
<z3r0-c001> can it be done threw the firefox browser
<__taco> I had removed all the ppp packages, so what application should instead ?
<Loshki> z3r0-c001: check out greezmunkey's link above...
<greezmunkey> z3r0-c001: you can limit network access using groups, are you planning to leave your system console open, unlocked?
<corpse> I am trying to install ubuntu server onto another machine. no matter what i do i can not get it to boot. I used unetboot to put it on both a usb stick and  external hard drive. and i have burned 3 disks. i have redownloaded  the iso and the bios configs are set up properly
<suzyq19056> hi
<__taco> __taco: I had removed all the ppp packages, so what application should instead ? I can't connect ADSL any more, how I should do?
<Jordan_U> wild_bat: The msdos partition has no filesystem, it's just there so that operating systems don't try to write to that part of the drive and clobber it.
<Loshki> corpse: you're saying the live cd won't boot, or that after installing, the new system won't boot?
<Jordan_U> wild_bat: It being supergrub
<Sonsee> __taco, why did you remove it?
<wild_bat> Jordan_U, hehe ~ never try th super grub be4 XD , its grub 2 have lua support ^^ nice ~
<greezmunkey> corpse: do you have sound where you are now?
<fcorredor> hello bng/s
<z3r0-c001> greezmunkey no just a securety junkie
<tdhz77> Is there an ubuntu channel aimed at apple users?
<Jordan_U> wild_bat: If you manually mount /dev/sdb rather than /dev/sdb1 (or whatever your USB drive is called) you can access the iso filesystem. Obviously linux doesn't expect to find an iso filesystem on a USB drive, but if you point it to it then it will mount it without complaint :)
<__taco> Sonsee: it saied rp-pppoe plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5 when I try to use pppoeconfg to connect ADSL
<fcorredor> can anyone help with a ubuntu/winxp question/prob?
<sebsebseb> !ask | fcorredor
<ubottu> fcorredor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<greezmunkey> z3r0-c001: wiht certain access routers that will run dd-wrt, dd-wrt has the ability to create an Internet portal. It may be possible to add password protection there - you could check that out if you wish.
<wild_bat> Jordan_U, hehe ~ trying to export the "super" out to a regular ntfs + grub2 now ~^^
<__taco> Sonsee:I want to reinstall that, but I don't know what packages I should install
<corpse> Loshki: sorry for the delay, im saying it will not boot to live
<HowardTheDuck> hey, does ubuntu 64 have problems with sata 6.0
<Loshki> tdhz77: I see #ubuntu-mactel (Ubuntu on Intel Macs) but there are only 3 users :-)
<corpse> greezmunkey: yes i have sound
<tdhz77> Thank you Loshki.
<HowardTheDuck> whenever i do a cold boot, it doesn't recognize my hd, says for me to instert system disk and hit enter.  but when i ctrl-alt-del after that, grub loads right up
<greezmunkey> corpse: You can check this, watch the whole thing though: http://www.vtc.com/products/UbuntuLinux/BootingLiveCD/59896
<z3r0-c001> thnx
<fcorredor> after installing ubuntu...winxp cant see the drive its installed to....the bios can....but doublecliking on mycomputer can not see it???...why??...any workarounds/fixes for this?
<Loshki> greezmunkey: wow, you have great links...
<ryty> so I understand the whole "stable" versus "beta" thing, but why are people still using the nspluginwrapper for 64-bit linux flash?
<ryty> Adobe now has a beta plugin
<ryty> for 64-bit native
<greezmunkey> Loshki: #ubuntu will intensify and concentrate your google-fu :)
<Dr_Willis> fcorredor:  you mean xp cant see the drive that Linux is installed to>
<Sonsee> ryty, it works better on old hardware
<fcorredor> yep
<__taco> hey,any one can help me?
<Loshki> greezmunkey: Yes it will :-)
<greezmunkey> Loshki: keeping a "scratch" file handy helps too.
<ryty> gotcha, I installed Adobe's, works better on my newer hardware
<corpse> greezmunkey: thanks for the link. i couldnt belive it would be the ISO is not bootable. but i just tryed my external HD on my other pc and it would not boot up there either
<ryty> go figure
<Dr_Willis> fcorredor:  windows dosent know what to do with a linux filesystem - so that is sort of normal for xp to ignore it.
<herdivet> connect gtk+
<corpse> nor would the disks
<greezmunkey> corpse: what .iso?
<Dr_Willis> fcorredor:  only thingk it would be doing is asking to 'format' the filesystem if you did see/double click on it.
<corpse> greezmunkey: ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64
<wild_bat> Jordan_U, do you know if the grub2 come with ubuntu got lua aupport?
<Loshki> corpse: the iso should be bootable when burnt correctly to cd/dvd using 'image' mode...
<Sonsee> ryty, on newer yes, I think. but on old 32 bit systems
<yaxomoxay> anyone installed 10.04 on a VM ?
<Sonsee> ryty, so maybe people just used to )))
<Sonsee> ryty, don`t know why)
<greezmunkey> corpse: here's the md5sum for it, you may consider checking yours: 8ee25c78f4c66610b6872a05ee9ad81b *ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso
<Dr_Willis> yaxomoxay:  ive installed it to virtualbox befor. Yes.
<corpse> Loshki: yep thats what i did loshki. im also extracting it to usb and eternal hd and it will not boot from those either
<fcorredor> ok...tx Dr_Willis....no other way to make xp recognize or read ext2 or ext3 file systems?
<yaxomoxay> Dr_Willis, was it a 10.04 ?
<yaxomoxay> final?
<Loshki> yaxomoxay: I installed it into vmware workstation to play with it
<Dr_Willis> fcorredor:  thers are tools for xp for ext2/3  but not ext4
<Dr_Willis> !ext3 | fcorredor
<ubottu> fcorredor: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<nwillems> Hi, I'm trying to make a command, and wondered how I would get the result from one command to the next, like this "ls -l | grep john | echo "fancyformat"+$var$" what should i put insted of $var$?
<Loshki> corpse: something unusual about your hardware/bios? So what *does* happen when you try and boot?
<Sonsee> ubottu 4 by default ?)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> Why is the 10.04 us splash really low res when installed to the hard drive?  If I boot 10.04 from a usb stick its a high res splash on the same hardware.
<yaxomoxay> Loshki, ok I get an installer error at the end. Host is 10.04 64 bit, guest is 10.04 32 bit. Curiously someone is getting the same problem using Wubi (Bug 575568)
<Jordan_U> wild_bat: No, unfortunately. I'm trying to get it included though (I fixed the main 'bug' originally holding it back)
<nwillems> histo: is it maybee your grub thats not configured to take advantage of your screen?
<Dr_Willis> nwillems:  you may want to check out the advanced bash scripting guide. It has some examples of doing things like that. One way is to use backticks or the $() syntax.
<zeek_> anyone have issues with mounting an sdcard from a built in slot on a netbook
<fcorredor> tks a lot
<yaxomoxay> is there a way to keep the logs of the installation?
<wild_bat> Jordan_U, yay~!
<corpse> Sonsee: i get NTLDR missing . and i am booting from removable media/cdrom first
<nwillems> Dr_Willis: thanks, will look into that
<corpse> sorry sonsee wrong name
<Flannel> yaxomoxay: Those logs should be in /var/log/installer/
<Dr_Willis> zeek_:  depending on the netbook. it can be an issue.  My AA0 has 2 SD slots. one works.. other only works if a card is in it at boot time.
<zeek_> i see it being recognized in dmesg and lsusb
<jiohdi> I had some sort of 10.4 meltdown... got a msg saying gnome-power-manager default incorrectly installed, see your administrator... and then it would not let me log in, just kept coming back to the login
<corpse> Loshki:  i get NTLDR missing . and i am booting from removable media/cdrom first
<jiohdi> any ideas?
<yaxomoxay> Flannel: so if I start up using live and i go to /var/log/installer I get the logs of the failed installation ?
<zeek_> this is it right here Bus 001 Device 010: ID 0cf2:6250 ENE Technology, Inc.
<Flannel> yaxomoxay: /media/mount-whatever/var/log/installer/ yeah
<zeek_> [ 4978.004151] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<yaxomoxay> Flannel, ok, I'll check 'em out
<Loshki> corpse: NTLDR? Is there a windows partition on the hard drive, then?
<corpse> Loshki:  I am setting up a fileserver. i have 6 HDD in the system right now. most of wich are windows partitions
<PDG1> I recently acquired a new PC... i'm not sure if it had a DVD/ CD writer in it... any way to check from terminal?
<__taco> any one has a problem about "rp-pppoe plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5" ?
<Loshki> corpse: there's usually no NTLDR involvement when booting a live cd. Sounds to me like your bios is confused and trying to boot from the wrong place (just guessing)...
<greezmunkey> zeek_: I agree with Dr_Willis , but you may find with lspci, lshw, or lsusb that your sd reader is a richo unit. If so look here: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=sdricoh_cs&btnG=Search
<corpse> thats what i seems like to me. its not just detecting the cds or removable drives as bootable so it moves on to the other disks
<tdhz77> What's the best way I can backup my current ubuntu partition?
<tdhz77> I wish EXT4 was supported by my mac osx. It would make my life easier.
<bastid_raZor> !backup | tdhz77
<ubottu> tdhz77: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<histo> tdhz77: clonezilla is nice
<histo> tdhz77: it basically performs a dd of your parition and you can even compress the image.
<head_victim_lapy> I don't know the correct place to advise anyone of this but going to the ubuntu shop from the official page is giving an expired certificate error for shop.canonical.com I figure someone in here should at least be able to pass that information on to the relevant people.
<tdhz77> histo, I'm backing up my osx partition using disk utility, which puts everything in a *.dmg file. Clonezilla has a smiliar function?
<histo> tdhz77: correct
<histo> tdhz77: Its similiar to norton ghost if you've ever used that.
<Loshki> corpse: do you other bootable media you can try, to tell if it's the cd itself or the boot process?
<greezmunkey> tdhz77: are you planning to change your format type from ext4 to ext3 or something?
<tdhz77> greezmunkey, yes sir. I want to be able to share data between ubuntu and osx. (I would dump OSX, but Starcraft 2 just came up, so I want access to my music)
<histo> nwillems: I double check the grub.cfg but I dont' think there is a difference both fresh installs of grub.cfg
<histo> nwillems: sry both fresh installs of grub2
<jono> anyone know the keybinding to access the indicator applets?
<Loshki> tdhz77: a good reason to avoid ext4 if ever I heard one. You aren't *required* to use ext4 for Ubuntu...
<greezmunkey> Loshki: and Group: If he uses a derivitive of dd to backup his volume, will that image then be compatible with ext3 having been created from ext4???
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  ext4 has some 'limited' backwards compatiablity with ext3. and can in some cases be mounted as a ext3 filesystem.
<greezmunkey> Or - is the data dump filesystem / format independant?
<tdhz77> Can I create a ext3 partition to share data between OSX and Ubuntu? So, I can continue using ext4?
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  a dd dump to a file still has the filesystem of the actual data
<Dr_Willis> tdhz77:  you could - if you got the space somewhere.
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: that's what I thought, so that is not a solution for tdhz77.
<sebsebseb> jono: Your asking for help in here, interesting :)
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  from what im reading at the ext4 wiki -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<Loshki> greezmunkey: I seriously doubt you can dd an ext4 filesystem contents and restore it to ext3. It would work with tar though I would think, but you'd have to do a separate grub restore...
<jono> sebsebseb, we all need help :)
<__taco> whether there is a tool with gui use to connect ADSL?
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: filesystem, or hard drive formatting - that was my question.
<nwillems> histo: If grub isn't configured to take advantage of your screenresolution it won't.
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: checking that link, thanks.
<Loshki> __taco: what does your ISP require?
<__taco> whether there is a tool with gui use for connect ADSL?
<nwillems> histo: far as I remember its a parameter called vga
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  what was the originbal q? You format a partition with a filesystem. Not a hard drive. (technically i thinkthats right)
<histo> nwillems: that was old vga codes but this is a fresh install on harddisk behaving differently than one installed on usb.
<tdhz77> I keep reading about sync errors when using gparted, but im using reffit not bootcamp, so gparted seems like my only option. I just want OSX for SC2 and I want the other 450Gigs for ubuntu :)
 * Dr_Willis wonders if SC2 will work in wine.
<nwillems> histo: sure the people making the image for your usb-stick can do magic grub foo to make it use max-res, but when freshly installed it dosen't do the magic
<wolter> can I make nautilus opaque back again?
<__taco> there is a problem of my pppoecnfig whit "rp-pppoe plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5" , so I remove all the packages of ppp. now I don't know how to connect my network again.
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: yes, that's right. The disk contains partitions, each partition contains a filesystem, the filesystems have varying formats...
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: the original question was: If tdhz77 (who wants to convert from ext4 to ext3) uses dd to image his filesystem, be able to put the data onto an ext3 formatted partition. Seeing that it was originally ext4 when the dd was done.
<eugene_> i connect my chat account on lucid into Ubuntu server.
<histo> nwillems: It's the same image.
<__taco> Loshki: there is a problem of my pppoecnfig whit "rp-pppoe plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5" , so I remove all the packages of ppp. now I don't know how to connect my network again.
<histo> nwillems: I don't think you understand what i'm saying.
<eugene_> how this works?
<Loshki> greezmunkey: and the answer is NO, not with dd...
<nwillems> histo: No I didn't catch the exact same image part. Sry. But have you tried the vga code?
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  that wont work.
<cjav> hi, I'm trying to use port forwarding with libvirt in an ubuntu karmic host, but the rules inserted by libvirt on the FORWARD chain are preventing me to do this, could someone advise me on what to do about it?
<histo> nwillems: its not a vga code issue
<__taco> Loshki., there?
<nwillems> histo: All right, then I'm outta luck. Just thought about that immediatly when you wrote
<greezmunkey> Loshki: There you go, so dd or a backup derivitive based on it is not what tdhz77 needs to back up his filesystem. So then what?
<Loshki> __taco: if your ISP requires pppoe, you need to download and install a pppoe package. Obviously you can't do that if your network is down, you'll have to do it some other way...
<greezmunkey> Sorry to beat this into the ground, but it is kind of important, at least it is to me.
<Loshki> greezmunkey: I think tar would work...
<tdhz77> Could I create a new ext3 partition?
<__taco> Loshki, the problem is that I don't know what packages I should download and install.
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  if he wants to restore to a diffrent filesystem.. then no thats not a good tool. Other backup tools can restore to differnt filesystems
<greezmunkey> Loshki: right, just to capture the data itself. Isn't tar kind of a filesystem format of its own, independant of HDD formatting.
<Loshki> tdhz77: if you have enough space, absolutely you can create a new ext3 partition, and you can copy files from the ext4 partition to the ext3 partition using 'cp -a'. It won't copy an MBR though
<wildbat> how  i  change tty to higher resolution?
<mataks> how to add ppa ?
<tdhz77> I have plenty of space. MBR is the apple specifc file system?
<Loshki> greezmunkey: yes, tar format is an independent format, unrelated to the filesystem format, which is why you can create a tarfile from an ext4 system and restore it to an ext3 system...
<xangua> mataks: sudo add-apt-repository "ppa's name"
<__taco> Loshki, when i try to open ppp that down load form ubuntu official web site, it says I can't open it.
<Loshki> tdhz77: MBR is the master boot record, you need it when booting ubuntu via grub.
<greezmunkey> Loshki: whew, That's all good info - good to have striaght anyways. :)
<tdhz77> Ok, now I remember.
<Loshki> __taco: what url are you trying to access?
<__taco> Loshki, can you tell me how to install it in DVD cdrom?
<mataks> xangua, ok thnx man
<Cajun> Has anyone else noticed the "time slider" in Rhythm Box not working?
<greezmunkey> aka patch cord guy, hehe
<Loshki> __taco: I'm not sure about installing from dvd. Can't you install it from http://packages.ubuntu.com ?
<__taco> Loshki , i down load it from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/ppp
<PDG1> oookay... so I did a little more searching here and found the lshw command, but I looked at the man page and i can't figure out what any of it means. I'm trying to find out if the Computer i bought has a DVD/CD writer or if it's read only or if it's not working because it's broken.
<jing> okay i back again find out how install ubuntu mini on hard disk please
<Loshki> __taco: ok, so how will you load it onto your machine which has no network?
<__taco> Loshki, all the packages seems demaged
<__taco> I got it in Windows XP
<jing> either that or how keep lxde and remove gnome all together?
<tdhz77> Thanks for the help. To change from the ext4 to ext3 - I will need to compress my data into a tar file. Reinstall ubuntu to ext3, then uncompress the data when I'm done.
<Loshki> PDG1: so having run lshw, do you now know the model number of your writer?
<Loshki> __taco: damaged in what way?
<PDG1> Loshki, GOOD IDEA :D
<greezmunkey> PDG1: lshw will tell you that, so will dmesg. lshw is easier to read though. Example: description: CD-R/CD-RW writer
<__taco> Loshki, I got it in windows xp
<slavik> anyone running hostapd on ubuntu lucid? my clients get disconnected due to innactivity and I am having a tough time figuring out why ... the wifi card on the AP is an ath5k card. it worked fine with previous ubuntu versions
<Loshki> __taco: you said all the packags are damaged?  In what way?
<__taco> Loshki,it says file form wrong
<Loshki> __taco: who says 'file form wrong'?
<tdhz77> I don't have access to external HD, can I use ubuntu one to backup my files?
<shazbotmcnasty> tdhz77, yes
<shazbotmcnasty> that's what it's for
<__taco> when I double click that file
<tdhz77> How about 10 gigs?
<shazbotmcnasty> tdhz77, if you have enough space on ubuntu one
<__taco> Loshki, it says I can't open it when I double click that file
<Loshki> tdhz77: calculate how long it would take to upload/download 10GB and you will probably want to reconsider...
<shazbotmcnasty> it'd take a long time to upload though
<greezmunkey> slavik: are you sure it's the ubuntu box?
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah
<katyarogers> exit
<shazbotmcnasty> doing it wrong katyarogers
<slavik> greezmunkey: it's the only thing that changed
<shazbotmcnasty> __taco, what kind of file is it?
<greezmunkey> slavik: did you google that to see if a bug has been filed, or any other info?
<Loshki> shazbotmcnasty: thanks, I need a break...
<PDG1> Loshki, yeah... so as it turns out it's not only just a reader... It's also a terrible drive period
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty,*.deb
<slavik> greezmunkey: let me rephrase, both of them are ubuntu boxes, but one is AP, the other is a netbook
<Loshki> PDG1: what model ?
<bart_> hi everyone... ubuntu 10.04 install SB X-Fi Extreme sound card... great sound... Mic doesn't work... anyone here fixed that b4?
<shazbotmcnasty> did you say you were on a windows xp computer __taco ?
<slavik> greezmunkey: been doing it for past 30min ...
<PDG1> Loshki, DVD-ROM GDR8163B
<shazbotmcnasty> Loshki, no prob :D
<tdhz77> Alright, I can't create a new partition from the OSX partition. So ubuntu one will be the only option.
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, got it from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/ppp
<Gnea> !upgrade
<slavik> greezmunkey: not having much luck ... one site I found, it was for a bridged setup which I am not running
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<shazbotmcnasty> are on you on windows?
<shazbotmcnasty> Or are you on ubuntu?
<shazbotmcnasty> __taco,
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, no, I have double system
<shazbotmcnasty> __taco, you dual boot?
<__taco> yes.
<slavik> hmm ...
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, yes
<furythor> Does anyone know if there is way to get this steelseries wow mouse to work in Ubuntu ?
<shazbotmcnasty> __taco, and right now you're booted into ubuntu?
<stealthii> Guys, I'm looking to disable the bottom quarter of my touchpad, on a MacBookPro5,4, in order to use this area for clicking.  I've not found any documentation on how to do this.
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, no, i am in windows now
<CaponeBH> Hey guys, how are you all?
<shazbotmcnasty> __taco, you can't open *.debs in windows
<shazbotmcnasty> __taco, only in windows and debian systems.
<shazbotmcnasty> NOOO
<__taco> yes, I know that
<shazbotmcnasty> only in ubuntu and debian systems
<greezmunkey> slavik: Here's something, I have to check what version I have here: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.hostap/21159
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, I know that
<shazbotmcnasty> okay
<bart_> from everything I am reading so far.. it seems that i might have to install ALSA along with creative's unsupported driver
<CaponeBH> I changes my login sound, but now when i do login with my user dont came out any sound, but when i do login as root, it works, does anyone know why?
<shazbotmcnasty> did you try redownloading it?
<bart_> hoping for a simpler fix
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, I open it under ubuntu
<Loshki> PDG1: yes, cheap & nasty. Buy a cheap samsung SH-S223L from newegg for $22. Great value...
<tdhz77> thanks for the help shazbotmcnasty, loshki, dr_willis, greezmunkey ... You inspire me to be good "at the computer." Take care.
<shazbotmcnasty> tdhz77, lol k bye bye
<Loshki> tdhz77: good luck..
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, can you have a try it for me?
<shazbotmcnasty> yes
<greezmunkey> slavik: I'll be no help on that, I don't have hostapd installed, sorry. :(
<shazbotmcnasty> __taco, which one is it?
<Loshki> stealthii: I didn't even know such a thing is possible. Er, are you sure it's possible...
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, down load a file from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/ppp and double click it
<shazbotmcnasty> which one
<shazbotmcnasty> there are several
<slavik> greezmunkey: installing backported modules ... maybe that will install a newer one
<slavik> lsmod ath5k
<slavik> bah
<Loshki> __taco: are you sure you downloaded the correct one for your architecture?
<__taco> ppp 2.4.5~git20081126t100229-0ubuntu2 in i386 (Release) or
<__taco> ppp 2.4.5~git20081126t100229-0ubuntu3 in i386 (Release)
<shazbotmcnasty> that is a source package
<greezmunkey> slavik: lsmod ath5k, bah ??
<shazbotmcnasty> oh nvm
<shazbotmcnasty> it's not
<slavik> wrong window, wrong command
<greezmunkey> slavik: nice.
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, i386 binary is source files?
<slavik> dmesg
<slavik> grr
<shazbotmcnasty> <shazbotmcnasty> oh nvm
<shazbotmcnasty> <shazbotmcnasty> it's not
<slavik> rebooting router, brb greezmunkey
<shazbotmcnasty> also __taco it works fine
<Loshki> __taco: please paste the output of 'lsb_release -a' to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<__taco> Loshki, sure i got the right package for my architecture
<shazbotmcnasty> right click the file and select "gdebi package installer' if you can find it
<PDG1> Loshki, well I've actually got another one hanging around here... but I played Dodgeball pretty hard a couple days ago and my muscles are pretty tired... so I don't feel like doing too much
<Loshki> PDG1: it'll wait till tomorrow... :-)
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, it works fine?
<shazbotmcnasty> yes.
<Arphetic> is wine installed by default on ubuntu?
<shazbotmcnasty> Arphetic, I don't believe so.
<edbian> Arphetic, no
<felixn> could someone help me with cryptsetup?  I updated from 9.10 to 10.04, and now when I boot into kernel-2.6.32-22-generic, cryptluks still asks for the passphrase but pressing enter does nothing, it's very weird
<xangua> Arphetic: no
<shazbotmcnasty> NO
<PDG1> also... this is a dual boot machine I have... does Windows XP have a way to mount ext3?
<shazbotmcnasty> PDG1, yes
<sebsebseb> PDG1: I  woudn't recommend it anymore though
<gogeta> PDG1: yes but not a good idea its unstable
<PDG1> poo :(
<greezmunkey> Loshki: Will that drive erad and write cd's as well?
<shazbotmcnasty> PDG1, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<shazbotmcnasty> it works
<shazbotmcnasty> it's just rikidy
<FloodBot3> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shazbotmcnasty> >_<
<furythor> Should I have more than 1 mousex (where x is some number) in /sys/class/input ?
<sebsebseb> PDG1: it worked alright last time I did it, however best to keep Windows away from your Linux partition really, think about it, get a nasty virus in WIndows, bye bye your Ext3 partition data as well
<PDG1> hmm
<PDG1> maybe you're right
<PDG1> well I just want read access
<__taco> Loshki,sorry, I can't do that now. i am under windows
<Loshki> greezmunkey: the samsung SH-S223L? It does it all except blu-ray...
<sebsebseb> PDG1: have your good data on the Linux partition, and use Windows even less as a result :D
<gogeta> sebsebseb: umm no it still wouldent effect linux
<sebsebseb> PDG1: Ubuntu can read and write to Windows NTFS no problem, by the way
<greezmunkey> Loshki: pretty cheap, nice tip - thanks :)
<linuxmonster> windows for games (for now) and Linux for everything else
<PDG1> sebsebseb, I'm not even sure why i need/want an XP partition
<gogeta> linuxmonster: windows for some games linux for most
<sebsebseb> linuxmonster: oh one of those, I would like to point out, that there are some pretty good opensource native Linux games as well
<`blackmk4`linux> i have two nics in this computer which are both plugged in
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, i copy it to USB disk, so some wrong with it?
<gogeta> linuxmonster: wine can handel alot of games well
<`blackmk4`linux> my box is headless, how can i switch active nics
<PDG1> well I'm going to reboots
<Loshki> greezmunkey: I keep an eye on http://slickdeals.net/ when I'm looking for hardware...
<sebsebseb> PDG1: yeah be on Ubuntu mainly instead of Windows :)
<linuxmonster> seb I know Linux can game I just finished a session of assualt cube actuaklly
<shazbotmcnasty> __taco, why don't you download it on the ubuntu computer, and use it for the ubuntu computer.
<GeekSquid> `blackmk4`linux: edit /etc/network/interfaces ... then restart networking
<shazbotmcnasty> Why do you need to transfer it? Does the computer not have internet access?
<linuxmonster> but I also love flight sim and sorry Flightgear just dont cut it lol
<sebsebseb> linuxmonster: alright, well  theres this idea that Linux distros suck  for gaming, which isn't true
<`blackmk4`linux> alright, thanks
<Loshki> shazbotmcnasty: because his network is fried on Ubuntu...
<gogeta> `blackmk4`linux: ssh in
<shazbotmcnasty> oh
<shazbotmcnasty> hence the ppp dl
<shazbotmcnasty> lmao
<`blackmk4`linux> how do you rename eth1 to eth0
<Loshki> shazbotmcnasty: :-)
<gogeta> `blackmk4`linux: umm you dont
<Ferchux> I have a question: I've got 2 NIC's eth0 y eth1.... ¿How Can I use one or another making some rule to conmutate them by the host ip?
<shazbotmcnasty> also no __taco you can move it to a usb device and it will work, but if you didn't let it right all the way, or during the process it got corrupt, then it would not work.
<`blackmk4`linux> you can, i've done it
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, no networking
<greezmunkey> Assualt Cube == compiz ??
<rooisto47> hi everyone
<`blackmk4`linux> i just don't remember which file i need to edit to change a nics name
<shazbotmcnasty> so __taco I would boot back into windows, as you're in right now, download it AGAIN, and put it on the USB stick, AGAIN
<rooisto47> hi everyone
<mjrdelgado> hi
<stealthii> Loshki: if it's a synaptics touchpad, i should be able to set the boundaries of which the touchpad operates the mouse pointer.
<linuxmonster> this is the next Linux game I install http://freshmeat.net/projects/conquest
<shazbotmcnasty> greezmunkey, I thought you couldn't have compiz on with assaultcube
<Loshki> Ferchux: conmutate?
<rooisto47> I get this error msg when using pppoeconf :
<rooisto47> CHAP authentication failed: Reject(82): Read c280_callstatus table failed when reset local postpaid user
<linuxmonster> though is not linux only but I can live with that
<te_> `blackmk4`linux: But if it is using dhcp, you will need to quickly switch ports, or reboot instead of restarting the network.
<mjrdelgado> does someone know how to set up the bluetooth on a toshiba laptop???
<rooisto47> can you explain me what does it mean?
<histo> !bluetooth | mjrdelgado
<ubottu> mjrdelgado: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, that file is so small..
<`blackmk4`linux> i plan on putting together a shellscript and running it in screen
<`blackmk4`linux> lol
<Ferchux> yeap! ah, sorry Loshki switch!
<Loshki> stealthii: maybe in windows, but last time I messed with a laptop touchpad, I was lucky to get basic functionality...
<Ferchux> no conmutate
<Ferchux> :p
<mjrdelgado> thanx, I'll give it a try
<histo> `blackmk4`linux: is there a reason for wanting it changed?
<`blackmk4`linux> yeah, OCD tendencies
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, so it has enough time finished to copy it
<shazbotmcnasty> __taco, make sure that you remove the usb stick correctly
<gogeta> histo: to lazy to configure eth1 to be a primary maybe
<shazbotmcnasty> just try it again... it could have got corrupted in the move, even if the whole thing did write
<`blackmk4`linux> ok found the file
<`blackmk4`linux> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<histo> `blackmk4`linux: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file
<Loshki> Ferchux: you can configure certain routes to make them go via eth0 or eth1, if that's what you mean, by using the 'route' command. It's hard to get them correct though...
<histo> `blackmk4`linux: ahh you beat me
<`blackmk4`linux> :)
<stealthii> Loshki: might be a point.  I just want to use the button underneath the touchpad to actually click, avoiding the mouse pointer moving when i do so.
<`blackmk4`linux> time to sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
 * `blackmk4`linux crosses fingers
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, ok I try to do that again, thx, BTW, whether it need other dependes?
<gogeta> stealthii: i say just decress its sentivty
<Ferchux> thanks Loshki, I wanna read about de route command
<`blackmk4`linux> hrm
<Loshki> Ferchux: buena suerte...
<`blackmk4`linux> i wonder if that worked
<gogeta> Ferchux: man route
<shazbotmcnasty> __taco, it would still open, and tell you if you needed the dependencies
<`blackmk4`linux> nope
<Loshki> __taco: no more 'wrong file format' messages?
<renegaid> on windows i can middle click and get the auto scroll. how do i get this in ubuntu
<gogeta> renegaid: in your mouse prefs
<shazbotmcnasty> __taco, it depends on all of this: libc6 (>= 2.11);libpam-;libpam-runtime (>= 0.76-13.1);libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1);libpcap0.8 (>= 0.9.8);netbase; procps
<linuxmonster> anyone ever played The babylon project in Linux its a freespace 2 clone
<__taco> shazbotmcnasty, maybe it is permission problem
<__taco> Loshki,maybe it is permission problem
<shazbotmcnasty> no
<shazbotmcnasty> it's not
<histo> !anyone | linuxmonster
<ubottu> linuxmonster: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<renegaid> there is nothing for that in mouse settings. this is a firefox setting
<shazbotmcnasty> !chicken
<Loshki> __taco: what os version are you running. And on what architecture?
<Loshki> shazbotmcnasty: ubottu has an entry for chicken?
<xangua> renegaid: then edit the preferences in fx
<wildbat> hmmm i have this ouput on update-grub~ http://pastebin.com/7NAK9a24 ,should i worry about it?
<__taco> Loshki, ubuntu-10.04 and i386
<Loshki> __taco: 32 or 64 bit?
<shazbotmcnasty> Loshki, nope
<__taco> 32bit for OS
<__taco> hardware is 64 bits
<edbian> __taco, Loshki i386 != 64 bit
<phoul> How do you check the level of fragmentation of an ext4 file system.
<phoul> ?*
<__taco> edbian, i know.
<Loshki> edbian: thanks. I can't keep track of these things any more...
<__taco> i installed 32bit OS
<slavik> greezmunkey: seems the client is not responding to eap packets or some such
<edbian> phoul, I'm not sure but I can tell you ext4 automatically cleans up fragmentation on the fly
<edbian> phoul, So you don't have to!
<renegaid> no setting for it in preference. It worked by default on windows.
<histo> !defrag | phoul
<ubottu> phoul: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<phoul> Orry?
<phoul> well thats old
<phoul> cuz its not ext3 anymore =\
<edbian> Someone needs to update that bot!
<histo> phoul: you don't need to defrag
<edbian> phoul, ext4 does the same trick
<histo> edbian: you can offer a suggestion
<edbian> phoul, I would also like to know how to check fragmentation as well
<renegaid> found it
<Gimy_001> ?
<Loshki> edbian: dunno. When fsck finishes, doesn't it say something about fragmentation?
<joel_davila> hello all
<Gimy_001> does anyone use Lubuntu?
<coldboot|home> I just installed Ubuntu 10.4, and in addition to it not booting, just like every other time I've upgrade Ubuntu, it's now hiding the "hibernate" and "suspend" options, without any explanation.
<coldboot|home> Does anyone know how to re-enable them.
<edbian> joel_davila, Hi1
<coldboot|home> I really like Ubuntu, but making my system unbootable for the last 5 upgrades is retarded...
<phoul> lol i went into hibernate earlier and when i came out of it hp warned me i went into hibernate due to overheating
<phoul> it was weird.
<castle`> backup your files and do a fresh install
<shazbotmcnasty> I love how you can't boot, but it's working.
<joel_davila> hello, does u know how to configure linux to send log to snmp server??
<charless40> como entro a ubuntu serves en espa;ol
<Loshki> phoul: temperature control on laptops isn't as good as on windows, I believe, Same for battery life...
<shazbotmcnasty> !spanish charless40
<phoul> Loshki: i have fine temp control lol
<shazbotmcnasty> !spanish | charless40
<ubottu> charless40: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<phoul> it didnt overheat
<phoul> didnt even get warm
<Loshki> phoul: congratulations. Sounds like you found a bug...
<phoul> lol, im pretty sure its prolly just my install, its been upgraded from alpha 1
<eugene__> coldboot|home, : i agree with you .
<phoul> lucid*
<histo> phoul: well put /home on a seperate partition and reinstall then is always an option.
<phoul> im reformatting it the first chance i get, i never have good luck upgrading through alphas and betas lol
<edbian> phoul, Nobody does, that's why they're alphas and betas
 * iflema says who?
<edbian> quite...
<Loshki> phoul: I never upgrade. I always do scratch installs. There are enough variables as it is...
<CaptainTrek> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<CaptainTrek> is support for Jaunty still available?
<te_> CaptainTrek: Yes
<GeekSquid> CaptainTrek: yes
<edbian> CaptainTrek, yep
<CaptainTrek> is there any tool or program I can install to get my time synced with a timeserver?
<iflema> CaptainTrek until october this year
<edbian> CaptainTrek, npd
<CaptainTrek> npd.
 * CaptainTrek opens terminal
<edbian> CaptainTrek, ntp maybe?
<bastid_raZor> ntp, yes
<aliciapg> is there a way to get gnome subitles to work with rmvb files?
<bastid_raZor> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<edbian> CaptainTrek, there ya go!
<edbian> CaptainTrek, ntpd is the network time protocol daemon
<wildbat> is there a tools to limit the uploading speed of rsync?
<Jan\> I can't install 10.04 on http://www.biostar-usa.com/ideqdetails.asp?model=ideq+200sb
<CaptainTrek> yeah, but GUI config isnt working on my system
<CaptainTrek> should I restart for that?
<edbian> CaptainTrek, edit /etc/ntpd.conf
<Loshki> wildbat: there are flags you can give rsync e.g. bwlimit
<CaptainTrek> i'll just restart first
<CaptainTrek> and come back her
<CaptainTrek> e
<edbian> CaptainTrek, good luck
<wildbat> Loshki, @o@ O! thanks XD
<CaptainTrek> so...
<CaptainTrek> GUI config for ntp isnt an option in GNOME
<CaptainTrek> what file do I edit?>
<edbian> CaptainTrek, /etc/ntp.conf
<CaptainTrek> and to set it to autoupdate on boot?
<edbian> CaptainTrek, It auto updates all the time.  That's the point of it
<CaptainTrek> okay
<CaptainTrek> what servers can I specify?
<sebsebseb> Jan\: hrm on what? some sort of gaming machine?
<aliciapg> could someone help me get mplayer's seeking to work correctly with rmvb files?
<iflema> CaptainTrek desktop menu      System / Administration / Time and Date
<CaptainTrek> ah it was hiding
<CaptainTrek> thanks iflema
<edbian> CaptainTrek, It probably didn't exist until the ntp was installed
<Loshki> aliciapg: it's a nasty proprietary format. I'm not sure there's anything you can twiddle that will magically make it work....
<CaptainTrek> edbian: no i saw it there, but the GUI instructions said right click the time in the notifications bar area
<CaptainTrek> regardless, got it working
<CaptainTrek> i think
<edbian> CaptainTrek, ha ha.  That's the thing.  Is it actually working?  Who knows.  Is your clock off by .003168  seconds?
<aliciapg> Loshki: ugh... i know, but it's the only choice i had and i don't want to lose video quality
<histo> is there a way to get a grub console after i've already booted?
<aliciapg> Loshki: probably have to convert it?
<Loshki> CaptainTrek: you can do a one time update at boot time by adding something like: /usr/sbin/ntpdate utcnist.colorado.edu to your /etc/rc.local
<edbian> histo, In a terminal "grub"
<histo> edbian: I tired that
<histo> edbian: tried
<edbian> histo, as root
<iflema> CaptainTrek itll show up in the syslog soon or restart the ntp service and itll sync straight away.....
<Loshki> aliciapg: well, like I say, I don't know of any user configurable knobs that will help, so all I can suggest is yes, convert it
<histo> edbian: nope
<edbian> histo, Works for me! :)
<CaptainTrek> iflema: its synced
<CaptainTrek> it works
<aliciapg> Loshki: T-T thanks though
<ta2mania> I have the latest ubuntu server installed and a static ip set on eth0 and it is connected to an adsl modem router
<histo> edbian: in lucid?
<bastid_raZor> edbian: you have to remember.. debian != Ubuntu
<ta2mania> but I can't ping the gateway, any idea?
<aliciapg> Loshki: i'm going to keep looking and if i can't find any other alternative i guess that's what i'll have to do >-<
<edbian> bastid_raZor, :)
<ta2mania> I then tried the settings on my windows laptop and it works fine
<Loshki> aliciapg: by all means. And feel free to ask here again for a 2nd opinion if you like...
<histo> edbian: and its grub2
<ta2mania> when I ping the gateway, it says "network unreachable"
<aliciapg> Loshki: haha i think i will thanks
<edbian> histo, Yep.  I have no idea how to get to that.  try: "which grub"
<histo> edbian: its not there
<histo> edbian: there is no binary called grub on my machine
<edbian> histo, Yeah.  Grub2??  I'm just guessing here
<Loshki> aliciapg: oh, almost forgot, ask in #mplayer...
<histo> edbian: no i've already been there
<CkhiKuzad> whenever i try to boot my LiveUSB in Grub2 it keeps on giving me the error "unkown command 'initrd'"
<aliciapg> Loshki: oh thanks didn't really think about that >-<
<felixn> hey, when I boot my initrd, it doesn't allow me to enter my cryptsetup password, I'm thinking maybe it has an incorrect keyboard layout selected, can I set one in my initramfs config?
<histo> I really don't want to restart to run vbeinfo
<bastid_raZor> histo: heh, i was in the same situation yesterday. i found no way to get a grub console to run it. i had to restart.
<aliciapg> does anyone know how to get mplayer's seeking to work correctly with rmvb files?
<slavik> anyone running hostapd on ubuntu lucid? my clients get disconnected due to innactivity and I am having a tough time figuring out why ... the wifi card on the AP is an ath5k card. it worked fine with previous ubuntu versions ... google hasn't helped so far
<Gimy_001> for mplayer to play rmvb files you need codecs
<slopslaptop> hey all i am having a problem with my gnome-panels it keeps freezing
<histo> bastid_raZor: i'm going to find a way
<slopslaptop> i have done  sudo killall gnome-panel
<slopslaptop> but then the computer freezes for like a min
<xangua> slopslaptop: have you tried to restore the defailt config of the panel¿
<xangua> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<slopslaptop> no i have not
<slopslaptop> stby let me try now
<thebruce> could anyone help me with file and printer sharing from ubuntu to a windows 7 machine
<Jordan_U> histo: The splash is probably lower resolution on your installed system because you're using proprietary drivers.
<craigbass1976> I had flash on 64 bit lucid that didn't quite work right (I noticed it using google analytics) and it was whatever I found in the synaptics package manager.  So I went here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash and no I'm up and running.
<slopslaptop> xangua, that seamed to have worked thnasks
<CkhiKuzad> oh for gods sake, why is it that if i ask anything that is based on my bootloader, i get no help, yet if i were to ask why my speakers dont play audo, 50 people would try to help?
<craigbass1976> My wife is on 32 bit lucid, and I'm wondering what the best way to get better flash for her is. She notices on facebook, and if this doesn't work right...  well...
<edbian> CkhiKuzad, democracy rules here bud.  Audio is more fun to help with!
<xangua> craigbass1976: install restricted-extras
<histo> Jordan_U: I think its grubs config is different from the install cd.
<xangua> ubuntu-restricted-extras if she's using gnome
<histo> Jordan_U: but that would make sense.
<Flannel> CkhiKuzad: People can only help with what they're familiar with.  Right now it seems that audio people are awake, and bootloader people aren't.
<Agu10> if I put a terminal in the desktop...
<Agu10> can I do it without compiz?
<CkhiKuzad> well we need to wake up the bootloader people!
<Flannel> CkhiKuzad: Just be patient, repeat your question every 30 minutes or so, and sooner or later someone will be able to help you
<greezmunkey> Heh, kb fail in irssi...
<histo> Jordan_U: I'm trying to run configure grub for a higher res so plymouth will be happy again and not 320x400 or whatever god awefull res its at now.
<edbian> histo, From everything I see you can't access the grub command line without doing it at boot time!  I don't like that "feature"
<Gimy_001> bootloader people are working
<CkhiKuzad> Flannel, i will have time to repeat my question 48 times a day as of next saturday, until then, i really need to know if there is a channel for grub2
<histo> edbian: me neither its something they got rid of from old grub.
<histo> CkhiKuzad: /j #grub   thats where i'm at now
<Flannel> CkhiKuzad: #grub may be able to help you.
<craigbass1976> !restricted-extras
<edbian> CkhiKuzad, The only channel on this server is #grub
<craigbass1976> ! restricted-extras
<edbian> craigbass1976, Apparently there isn't anything to say about that!
<Gimy_001> grub is different since ubuntu 9.10, it appears to me that it is not easy to config
<craigbass1976> edbian, I see that.  Thought I messed it up first with no space
<xangua> craigbass1976: restricted extras installs adobe's plugin, codecs, fonts, etc
<edbian> craigbass1976, try "aptitude show restricted-extras"
<craigbass1976> edbian, It's already installed, and I think the flash I'm about to install is a repeat of what I uninstalled.  We'll see
<craigbass1976> I'll be glad when everybody moves to html5 ...
<Gimy_001> does anyone know how to save the resolution for the next booting with Lubuntu??
<edbian> craigbass1976, Be sure you only have 1 flash player installed on your system!  More than 1 and they tend to block one another and confuse the shit out of the user!
<edbian> craigbass1976, OMG me too!
<thebruce> is samba needed in 10.04 for file and print sharing?
<edbian> thebruce, file and print sharing with windows computers yes.
<eduardopl> guys, i want to use my usb joypad as a mouse, guide me please
<thebruce> edbian, are there any settings i need to configure with samba for windows to recognize my files and printer?
<craigbass1976> edbian, Nope, I only had one, and for some reason it was screwy.  Maybe something borked in the upgrade from hardy
<edbian> thebruce, short answer: yes
<crocket> Hi
<MaT-dg> Trying to setup a remote here with LIRC. I can recieve commands (tested with irw command). Now, how to map these commands to functions in programs?
<jud> i have an email list in spreadsheet but there are multiple entries of some. what's the easiest way to reduce the list to one entry of each?
<crocket> After doing some installations in ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx, firefox didn't start at all.
<crocket> After searching, I found out that ~/.mozilla directory was given to root.
<crocket> I changed the owner of ~/.mozilla to a user.
<crocket> It started working again
<crocket> Why did the owner of ~/.mozilla change?
<frooh_> hey guys, I just got a Lenovo x100e and instaled ubuntu on it; it crashes immediately after boot;  what logfile should I look in to see what's going on?
<frooh_> (I can boot with the usb key to look at logs etc)
<crocket> I don't know what circumstances it can change under.
<xangua> crocket: maybe you laucnhed firefox with sudo, bad idea
<Gimy_001> clear
<crocket> xangua : I never executed firefox on terminal
<aliciapg> does anyone know of a program that can subtitle rmvb files?
<tonsofpcs> vi?
<frooh_> also, since 10.4 I can't seem to see the grub menu; is there a key I need to press to show it?
<edbian> crocket, Did you ever sudo chmod -R owner:someGroup ~/*
<edbian> ??
<unitypunk> can anyone help me get my bttv card to deinterlace?
<bastid_raZor> frooh_: press shift after POST
<crocket> edbian : only to give ~/.mozilla back to its owner.
<edbian> s/chmod/chown
<edbian> crocket, It was 1/2 joking :P
<crocket> difficult joke
<edbian> crocket, yeah...
<frooh_> bastid_raZor: thanks so much
<histo> Jordan_U: yeah it looks like the propreitary drivers are doing it. Do you know of a way to fix that?
<eduardopl> guys help me out: how do i use my joypad as a mouse
<bastid_raZor> frooh_: you're welcome.
<xangua> eduardopl: try qjoypad
<eduardopl> i can't run ./config for it, xangua
<eduardopl> btw, i just can't run bash scripts
<eduardopl> why is that?
<jud> i have an email list in spreadsheet but there are multiple entries of some. what's the easiest way to reduce the list to one entry of each?
<Loshki> aliciapg: under linux, nothing. Google turned up this: http://www.videohelp.com/forum/archive/simplest-way-to-add-subtitles-to-rmvb-file-t312579.html. It sounds awful...
<eduardopl> i get a bash: ./config: Permission denied for something that has permission to execute
<histo> eduardopl: qjoypad  ?
<eduardopl> yes, histo
<Jan\> sebsebseb, no just a smal form factor pc
<xangua> eduardopl: add the playdeb repository to easily install it http://www.playdeb.net/
<histo> eduardopl: i've found some info for ya hold on  sec i'll give you link
<Jordan_U> histo: You can continue as you were going to to at least get a slightly higher resolution by using a different VBE mode, but you might not be able to get your native resolution and if you do it still won't look as good.
<__taco> eduardopl: ./configure
<pat5star> eduardopl: who owns the bash file you're trying to run?
<aliciapg> Loshki: ugh not looking good for me
<histo> Jordan_U: Yeha I tried native res and then I get no splash
<`blackmk4`linux> how can i figure out what port is bound to what process
<eduardopl> i'm trying to run it as root, and i gave it a chmod 777, i guess that shouldn't be the issue, pat5star
<eduardopl> thanks histo
<pat5star> eduardopl: nope, that's not the issue then
<CkhiKuzad> how do i run a .patch file?
<jud> i have an email list in spreadsheet but there are multiple entries of some. what's the easiest way to reduce the list to one entry of each?
<jrib> CkhiKuzad: what are you trying to accomplish?
<CkhiKuzad> patch gnome-panel for this theme i am using
<histo> eduardopl: http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/ they have debs availible
<CkhiKuzad> using*
<vonlogik> blackmk, netstat -o should show a pid
<bastid_raZor> `blackmk4`linux: netstat -napt
<vonlogik> then do a ps -ef
<Loshki> aliciapg: My advice? Convert it to something easily handled (avi?) and take the hit on quality...
<jrib> CkhiKuzad: erm, it's non-trivial if you haven't done it before.  Grab the source package, apply the patch (man patch), rebuild the package, install, maintain
<vonlogik> bastid had the right args, my bad
<eduardopl> thanks histo, i'm already downloading it
<`blackmk4`linux> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      759/inetd
<histo> eduardopl: k. yeah that seems to be what everyone is using
<`blackmk4`linux> what would cause inetd to take it instead of proftpd
<ap0th> hello everyone. i've lost my notification bubbles with gwibber...the icon just turns green now. can anyone help?
<aliciapg> Loshki: man i really don't want to lose quality T-T
<pat5star> jud: can't help you with the spreadsheet, but if you can put that list into a text file then I could
<aliciapg> Loshki: it works in mplayer, just not in gnome subtitles using mplayer
<xangua> ap0th: edit> preferences
<ap0th> xangua: everything is set correctly
<bastid_raZor> aliciapg: have you asked in #mplayer ? there are some devs that lurk in there.
<xangua> ap0th: then you uninstalled notify-osd
<aliciapg> bastid_raZor: so far no reply...
<IMTheNachoMan> if I have a ubuntu linux server (cli only) in a VM, should I set up a firewall on that server? im opening ports on my router to allow web traffic through to the linux server
<needhelp1> is pidgin supposed to work with the indicator applet ?
<ap0th> xangua: notify-osd is installed
<jud> pat5star: `ok
<Loshki> aliciapg: Well, the quality hit is overestimated, IMO. You could always just try transcoding it at high quality and see if the result makes your teeth ache. Oh, can not just add an .srt file for mplayer?
<stephen> t
<slimjimflim> hi just installed from a 9.x disk and upgraded to 10.4.  now every once in a while, the monitor flashes to 3-5 white lines from the top left to the middle of the screen on an otherwise black screen...then back to black
<aliciapg> Loshki: well i was going to make the srt file
<jud> pat5star: into gedit text editor?
<slimjimflim> and i can't escape out of it except w/ ctrl+alt+del
<slimjimflim> which reboots the machine
<needhelp1> is pidgin supposed to work with indicator applet?
<xangua> needhelp1: yes
<slimjimflim> the last time it happened was in the middle of a cam broadcast through flash/ff
<needhelp1> xangua: do i have to change some settings or anything, i dont get the notifications
<xangua> needhelp1: just disable pidgin's notificacion icon
<Loshki> aliciapg: if you have an .srt file which matches a video file, mplayer usually opens it to get the subtitles automatically. Won't help your seek problem though...
<pat5star> jud: put the list in a file called emails.txt, then in a shell execute this: cat emails.txt | sort | uniq > uniq-emails.txt
<slimjimflim> can anyone help?^^^^^^
<xangua> needhelp1: you mean the back bubbles¿ pidgin-notify i believe you need to install/enable in tools> plugins
<needhelp1> ahh it worked, i disabled pidgin notifications and now its working :)
<CSSnub> How do I set apached to forward an incoming domain to a specific url, port and file? I have a domain map.website.com and that points to mysite.com - but I want mysite.com to see where the traffic is coming from (the cname) and point it to mysite.com:8080/somefile.html.erb - Make sense?
<aliciapg> Loshki: i don't have an srt file, i was going to make it myself?
<xangua> needhelp1: it's pidgin-libnotify
<CSSnub> I don't even know enough to Google properly - just a few keywords would help.
<histo> CSSnub: virtualhosts
<Gm4n> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release is throwing a 404... any ideas?
<needhelp1> xangua: do i need to install that?
<histo> CSSnub: there are apache suport chanels on here
<jud> pat5star: and in the text file, should the emails be seperated by anything specific?
<pat5star> jud: I've never used gedit, but it may have an option to access a terminal from it's tools menu or something, in which case you can execute that command from there
<xangua> needhelp1: iy you don't have it, yes
<pat5star> jud: nope, not if they are each on their own line
<CSSnub> histo: I tried #apache with no luck - any specifically?
<aliciapg> Loshki: i can't make it without seeking working correctly...
<bastid_raZor> CSSnub: #httpd is the apache channel
<Loshki> aliciapg: you mean, author it yourself. How long is your video? I tried writing subs once, and it's an awful, painstaking kind of process. The pros use speech recognition software apparently...
<needhelp1> xangua: address something to me again so i cant test it please
<jud> pat5star: `ok, seperate lines then. cheers!
<CSSnub> thanks guys
<histo> CSSnub: #httpd
<needhelp1> opps.. try that again sorry
<pat5star> jud: wait, are they not on separate lines?
<aliciapg> Loshki: i don't mind
<pat5star> jud: what do they just have spaces between them?
<Loshki> aliciapg: does it have to be mplayer? What about xine, vlc, totem. Are they any better?
<IMTheNachoMan> is there anyway to start ubuntu headless, since i'll only be SSH ing to it?
<jud> pat5star:  i haven't compiled them yet but what do you suggest?
<aliciapg> Loshki: well mplayer is used by gnome subtitles, if i could find another program i would be willing to install that as long as it worked >-<
<RobertSaganek_> does anyone know of a good antivirus for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !virus | RobertSaganek_
<ubottu> RobertSaganek_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Loshki> aliciapg: well, it's probably heresy, but I run windows subtitleworkshop under wine and it runs quite well...
<MACscr_lappy> what do i press to get to the console? The directions ive been given either give me blank screens, do nothing, or crash the system
<Jordan_U> !boot | IMTheNachoMan
<ubottu> IMTheNachoMan: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<aliciapg> Loshki: heresy?
<needhelp1> ok i have one more question, WICD keeps telling me that it needs access to my  computers network cards and needs a password on startup. Its acting like the wicd applet is starting before the wicd dameon ...has anyone seen this before?
<Jordan_U> IMTheNachoMan: You may just want to install Ubuntu server
<IMTheNachoMan> Jordan_U: i did install ubuntu server
<pat5star> jud: if all the emails are on one line with spaces between, do this: cat emails.txt | tr ' ' '\n' | sort | uniq > uniq-emails.txt
<Loshki> aliciapg: excuse my small joke: recommending a windows app in a ubuntu support channel...
<aliciapg> Loshki: oh heh
<mikelifeguard> Is it possible to configure aptitude to not split up packages by repository (main/universe/...)?
<aliciapg> Loshki: i may just attempt to subtitle with it failing...
<Jordan_U> IMTheNachoMan: I think if you just remove the virtual monitor in your VM it will boot fine.
<pat5star> jud: then your new list will be uniq-emails.txt which will be all your emails sorted alphabetically without any duplicates
<bastid_raZor> IMTheNachoMan: http://tinyurl.com/y95lg4b
<jud> pat5star: regardless of the number of spaces/
<Jordan_U> IMTheNachoMan: You may want to setup a serial terminal first though, so that you can access things before networking starts
<pat5star> jud: yep
<jud> pat5star: cool, thanks!
<IMTheNachoMan> Jordan_U: yeah, that is what i was trying to figure out how to do?
<pat5star> jud: yw
<bastid_raZor> IMTheNachoMan: disregard.. you don't have gnome/gdm
<IMTheNachoMan> Jordan_U: i can ssh in fine now, its up and running, but i dont know if there is anythign else i can do to make it more efficient
<herdivet__> Can anyone here help with GTK in Python?
<rickabillie> Hello, I messed up my xorg.conf in 10.04, how do I get into terminal so that I can fix it?
<Flannel> rickabillie: ctrl-alt-f1
<Jordan_U> IMTheNachoMan: If you virtual machine software isn't presenting the OS with graphics hardware then you're not wasting any performance (and I doubt that the performance difference would be measurable even if you were)
<Jordan_U> s/you/your
<Loshki> aliciapg: there's also ksubtile, which I've never tried. Other than that, linux is actually kinda short on multimedia apps...
<jud> pat5star: hey, just to push the envelope a little, do you know what you might do if they were seperated by a comma or semicolon?
<rickabillie> Flannnel: I tried that, well I tried Ctrl Option f1 (it's on a ppc)...
<aliciapg> Loshki: alright thanks i'll look into that ^^
<pat5star> jud: you can just alter the command tr accordingly, so if it's comma's: cat emails.txt | tr ',' '\n' | sort | uniq > uniq-emails.txt
<Jordan_U> jud: You don't need to use cat. All of those commands accept files as parameters.
<Loshki> aliciapg: if you find anything interesting, please come back and tell me...
<jud> pat5star:  ah yes, of course
<jud> Jordan_U: hmm?
<Jordan_U> jud: Well, maybe not tr :)
<Agu10> ?
<aliciapg> Loshki: alright
<Jordan_U> jud: 'cat emails.txt | sort' == 'sort emails.txt'
<IMTheNachoMan> anyone know whats better for alll CLI firewall, shorewall or ipkungfu
<jud> Jordan_U: ok, what conditions does that require in terms the list format/
<pat5star> Jordan_U: there's 10 diff ways we could do this, I was just showing him a way where he can see each step as it's executing
<Loshki> Agu10: may I pm you?
<Agu10> yes
<[Screamo]> Anyone know why when i use proprietary drivers for my nvidia card, i am stuck using 102x768 resolution?
<histo> !best | IMTheNachoMan
<ubottu> IMTheNachoMan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<histo> [Screamo]: maybe the monitors highest res?
<[Screamo]> No
<pat5star> IMTheNachoMan: ever hear of ipcop?
<IMTheNachoMan> pat5star: nos ir?
<pat5star> IMTheNachoMan: not sure if that's what you are looking for but I've used it, love it, and it came from shorewall I think
<[Screamo]> when im not using the max res is 1600x1024
<slimjimflim> anybody know where the error log file is on 10.4?
<pat5star> slimjimflim: what error log?
<Roasted> Has anybody had any weird wireless issues in 10.04? Such as being able to connect to several WPA networks but magically on the 8th WPA network you try, it doesn't work?
<slimjimflim> pat5star: the one that has the error recorded when your computer freezes
<pat5star> Roasted: not me, not yet. This is the first version I've ever had where it seems to work right, finally! :)
<Scunizi> I have a usb audio adapter that's used for recording from a receiver/turntable combo.  It's recognized and works when recording but I can't get the sound to loop to the speakers plugged into my sound card.. all other audio functions.
<Roasted> pat5star, yeah, Im loving 10.04, but my work laptop is giving me some weirdness at work.
<slimjimflim> i'm having display issues
<pat5star> slimjimflim: you could try /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages
<slimjimflim> the only option is to hold down ctrl+alt+del
<Roasted> pat5star, we have several buildings, with their own WPA network in each. I work wirelessly in all but 1. And oddly, it worked before in that building, but then magically stopped working.
<slimjimflim> k ty
<Roasted> pat5star, installed 9.10, worked, installed 10.04, didnt work. what the???
<Loshki> Roasted: did you literally mean on the 8th? 8 is a magic number, the kind bugs like..
<Roasted> Loshki, theres 7 schools. 6 work. one doesnt. So my bad, the 7th one doesnt work :P
<pat5star> slimjimflim: hmmm, you could check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pat5star> Roasted: lol, have you tried wicd?
<Roasted> pat5star, yup. no dice.
<ironfoot495> Hello everyone is there someone who instruct me on configuring a hp 6511-su keyboard?
<Roasted> pat5star, however IVe reinstalled since then. I actually used clonezilla to make a full backup of a 910 install + 1004 install. gonna try each @ work tomorrow, fresh install from ground up
<ironfoot495> on ubuntu 9.10????
<pat5star> Roasted: ya then that's weird, especially if wicd is giving probs too. Before, I could always get it to work when nm wouldn't
<pat5star> Roasted: good luck :)
<Sensiva> How can I import gnome settings from root account to my account?
<histo>  Sensiva why would you log in X as root?
<histo> Sensiva: but you should be able to copy over the .gnome folders in ~ and chown them
<[Screamo]> meh, looks like im uninstalling nvidia drivers + compiz
<Sensiva> histo I upgraded from Karmic to Lucid and gnome themes are totally screwed, but I found that programs that run as root looks fine, so I am thinking of importing gnome settings from root to my account
<[Screamo]> i cant deal with tis resolution
<Remmaze> what is the best apps to convert from my cd to mp3?
<SpockVulcan> Sensiva: Did you upgrade from the update manager or a CD
<Sensiva> Remmaze search in Ubuntu software center for CD ripper
<bazhang> Remmaze, sound-juicer works for that
<Remmaze> cool...
<Remmaze> thanx...
<Sensiva> SpockVulcan using alternate CD, then applied the updates
<Remmaze> i love this channel...
<histo> Sensiva: or you could jsut delete your .gnome folders and go back to default.
<Sensiva> histo too many settings and launchers to be set if I do that
<Sensiva> histo btw I tried it, and failed
<histo> Sensiva: ahh you'd have to hunt around and find specificly where the settings are stored in your home
<histo> Sensiva: they are in  hidden folders I can garantee that thouhg.
<Sensiva> histo where they are stored for root account?
<histo> Sensiva: they aren't
<histo> !root | Sensiva
<ubottu> Sensiva: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<neekers> I am trying to set phpmyadmin on my ubuntu server and it says to create .htaccess with the ip of my local box. I use comcast and I found my ip but does that change? do i want to use something like 24.15.1.* instead of 24.15.1.12?
<Sensiva> dude I know the root password
<Sensiva> ~__~
<histo> Sensiva: if you have an actual root user then they are in /root
<IMTheNachoMan> if i want to change ssh port, do i change it in the sshd_config or /etc/services? i cant figure out difference in the two
<histo> Sensiva: but otherwise you don't even have a root account on a ubuntu system
<Sensiva> histo thank you
<bastid_raZor> IMTheNachoMan: sshd_config then restart ssh
<histo> !sudo | Sensiva
<ubottu> Sensiva: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<IMTheNachoMan> bastid_raZor: but if shorewall looks at /etc/services i should change it their too, right?
<Sensiva> histo ok I understand , thanks for your help
<bastid_raZor> IMTheNachoMan: i don't know anything about shorewall.
<bastid_raZor> Sensiva: creat a new user then copy the stuff from that account.
<IMTheNachoMan> bastid_raZor: ahh, ty
<Sensiva> bastid_raZor good idea, let me try it
<Sensiva> :D
<pat5star> neekers: why can't you use 127.0.0.1?
<[Screamo]> :S
<[Screamo]> How do you uninstall nvdia propritary drivers?
<Roasted> pat5star, however IVe reinstalled since then. I actually used clonezilla to make a full backup of a 910 install + 1004 install. gonna try each @ work tomorrow, fresh install from ground up
<neekers> pat5star: the phpmyadmin is on a remote server (linode) and i'm at home on comcast
<pat5star> neekers: oh I see. I haven't used phpmyadmin in a long time, I don't understand why that's even required to enter your ip address in an .htaccess file!
<encimatuyo> anyone use puredyne?
<encimatuyo> puredyne tutorial
<pat5star> neekers: is that for security?
<neekers> pat5star: yes
<pat5star> neekers: do you have ssh access to that server?
<neekers> yes, i do
<pat5star> neekers: well, I'd just set it to your current ip address then. should it ever change, you'll just have to ssh in first and update the .htaccess file
<pat5star> neekers: I don't know what comcast is like, but hopefully your ip doesn't change that often
<opnet> hey, updated to 10.04 and I usually have it boot in text mode and not start the X server, but when I disable the splash it has a terrible resolution, also, I'm not sure how to get it to boot without starting X, any ideas?
<opnet> wow, longer then I tohught
<neekers> pat5star: just got off the phone with them... it is dynamic ip
<histo> Opettaja: update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<neekers> pat5star: i have set up the phpmyadmin port to use ssl... not sure how big of a security risk it is to not have that .htaccess file...
<histo> Opettaja: that will get rid of gdm from loading on al runlevels
<fox3x> how to install songbird
<fox3x> ?
<fox3x> ubuntu 10.4
<fox3x> anyone please
<pat5star> neekers: it must be a new feature because I don't ever remember it. Myself, I wouldn't bother but I'm not uptight about security...I don't blame you if you want  to use it...just with a dynamic ip it's going to be a bit of a pita
<red2kic> !songbird | fox3x
<ubottu> fox3x: songbird is a web-browser based media player based on Mozilla. Information and installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<GeekSquid> neekers: adding an extra layer of security is never a bad idea
<opnet> anyone I can pm with my extremely long wuestion?
<red2kic> opnet: Pastebinit your extremely long wuestion.
<[Screamo]> opnet, shoot
<histo> !info songbird | fox3x
<ubottu> fox3x: Package songbird does not exist in lucid
<pat5star> neekers: you could write a little script that checks your ip address and if it changes it ssh's into the box, updates .htaccess, then launches your browser lol
<[Screamo]> =/
<[Screamo]> or do that
<Severian> opnet, what is it about?
<neekers> pat5star: not a bad idea...
 * opnet scrolls up and copy and pastes
<opnet> hey, updated to 10.04 and I usually have it boot in text mode and not start the X server, but when I disable the splash it has a terrible resolution, also, I'm not sure how to get it to boot without starting X, any ideas?
<bastid_raZor> fox3x: songbird has forked and will soon be dropping linux support/updates
<histo> fox3x: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1608
<red2kic> fox3x: http://blog.songbirdnest.com/2010/04/02/songbird-singing-a-new-tune/
<histo> opnet: I told you
<Severian> opnet,  Sure, let's go into a pm.  I can probably help you.
<opnet> oh, whoops
<pat5star> neekers: you could make it a launcher that just starts your browser and connects you to phpmyadmin if your ip hasn't changed, and if it has, it does what we already said....it'd be a fun little project ;)
<opnet> histo did
<opnet> thanks
<histo> np
<torshido> hi, how can I make an unatended installation, ala Red Hat's kickstart?
<histo> opnet: and for the res you can try playing with the /etc/default/grub file has a gfx line in there you can uncomment then sudo update-grub  and reboot.
<histo> !pm Severian
<thedude42> torshido, FAI is the debian standard
<histo> !pm | Severian
<ubottu> Severian: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<neekers> pat5star: it wouldn't take me to long to crank out a little bash script and set it up with cron but just busy coding a big project now... :/
<pat5star> opnet: I hadn't noticed until you mentioned that, but gdm/kdm isn't in rc2.d anymore, I don't know how to prevent a graphical login automatically anymore either now that I'm on lucid, that's interesting
<liammcdermott> Anyone know of a decent IRC application?
<red2kic> !automate | torshido
<ubottu> torshido: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<sin_tax> liammcdermott, I like xchat
<opnet> hmm, ok
<Severian> histo, I don't need a pm.  Someone else asked if someone could help him in one.
<liammcdermott> sin_tax: nice one, thanks
<neekers> pat5star: thanks for the idea, i will keep that in mind...
<bastid_raZor> liammcdermott: irssi for cli
<torshido> ubottu: what about 10.04?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<liammcdermott> bastid_raZor: thanks, I'll give that one a try too! :)
<Severian> liammcdermott, I like xchat, as well.
<histo> Severian: I know but it helps others if its done in channel that way other people can bennefit. Plus the channel is logged and people google.
<pat5star> neekers: myself, I wouldn't even use cron, I'd only have it check the ip right before you connect, but I hear you...never enough time in a day ;)
<red2kic> torshido: s/8.04/10.04 on the url?
<torshido> red2kic: great, thanks
<histo> opnet: in lucid if its not managed by rc-d then youc an edit /etc/init/gdm.conf and have it say start on runlevel []    back up the original first though
<torshido> wow, it says 10.04 supports Red Hat's kickstart!
<histo> opnet: in case you ever want to revert back
<opnet> if i reboot and comeback it didn't work
<Roasted> Has anybody had any weird wireless issues in 10.04? Such as being able to connect to several WPA networks but magically on the 8th WPA network you try, it doesn't work?
<opnet> histo, ok
<opnet> cool
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: maybe that network has MAC address filtering enabled.
<Roasted> bastid_raZor, nope. I manage the network. :(
<red2kic> Roasted: Burn down the 8th building. :(
<Roasted> red2kic, its getting renovated soon. perhaps I should speed up the process :P
<Loshki> Roasted: actually, I think you're the first I've heard from who's mentioned this particular quirk.
<Roasted> Loshki, have you heard me in here before?
<red2kic> Roasted: How about that -wireless module kernel thing? You didn't try it. Did you? :(
<Roasted> red2kic, didnt work.
<Roasted> red2kic, I ended up installing 10.04 again. I didnt get updates, however. fresh install + driver, didnt work. I should have gotten updates, but it slipped my mind as I was multitasking at the moment.
<Roasted> red2kic, installed 9.10, got updates, drivers, worked fine.
<Roasted> red2kic, tonight I acme home and made a completed 9.10 install. then I backed up the image and put 10.04 on and did a complete install there. Both are identical, except 1 is 910 the other is 1004. gonna keep the backup images handy and test it @ work tomorrow.
<Roasted> red2kic, itll be nice cause I can try 9.10 and re-image my root dir and literally be @ 10.04 w/ all updates, etc within 2-3 minutes.
<LA> Hi can someone help me?
<red2kic> Roasted: Also, try 9.10 --> UPDGRADE --> 10.04
<LA> I've found the answer to my problem but I need help.
<histo> is pitivi a default app now?
<red2kic> Roasted: (In your work). See if that works since the exist configurations will be rolled over too.
<LA> Anyone?
<sin_tax> Why did they put the window controls on the left side on the latest version?
<red2kic> sin_tax: What is wrong with left?
<Roasted> red2kic, yeah, I thought about that too. I swear by fresh installs so much I forget upgrades exist :P
<bastid_raZor> !info pitivi
<ubottu> pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.4-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 274 kB, installed size 2864 kB
<castle`> i put mine back to where they were
<sin_tax> red2kic, nothing really, but the right seems like unused space
<Roasted> red2kic, HOWEVER, I find it a BS thing to "have" to upgrade for it to work. ya know? if 9.10 works, 10.04 should too.
<bastid_raZor> histo: optional .. if that is what it is referring to.
<LA> I hate to be a bother, but please let me know if anyone can help.
<bastid_raZor> !ask | LA
<ubottu> LA: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RandomNumber> I can't get Ubuntu wireless working in VMware, what do I need to do?  I've already connected the card in VMware player settings.
<LA> Oh, I apologize.
<red2kic> sin_tax: http://digitizor.com/2010/03/17/mark-shuttleworth-ubuntu-windows-buttons-to-remain-on-the-left/
<red2kic> Roasted: I understand. At this point, you only can do nothing but everything to pinpoint the problem.
<slimjimflim> pat5star: i think i got it
<sin_tax> Ah, so keep my eyes on that space when 10.10 hits... Got it.
<histo> bastid_raZor: ? no i'm askign if its installed by ubuntu-desktop now in 10.04
<slimjimflim> i just turned of acpi and it hasn't happened since
<Hoochster> hello, is there a bug or something not allowing 10.04 to do shift plus symbols.  ever since i upgraded to 10.04 tonight i can't shift anything  mind you i am remote controlling but all worked before
<slimjimflim> off
<Roasted> red2kic, agreed. with two FRESH installs backed up as images, it should be interesting to see how this plays out.
<Roasted> red2kic, for all I know, maybe I borked something without knowing it in 10.04, or needed an update I didnt realize was there, etc.
<red2kic> sin_tax: See ubottu about !controls if you want it on right side
<LA> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1382798 <- In this link I've gotten up the the Compile & Install the Driver but when I type in the command I'm not sure if it works. Ubuntu doesn't have internet connection so I think that may be the problem. Any ideas?
<Roasted> red2kic, I just hate to "have" to stay on 9.10 with 10.04 being an LTS. LTS to me screams "dont worry, I wo nt give you a headache"
<Severian> sin_tax, if the button bug you on the left, move them.  But, Ubuntu will likely leave then where they are for the default.
<bastid_raZor> histo: apt-cache show pitivi .. and this claims yes. notice the last line.
<RandomBee> It doesn't really matter what side it's on
<bastid_raZor> histo: "Task: ubuntu-desktop edubuntu-desktop"
<RandomBee> I got used to it in firve minutes
<histo> bastid_raZor: yeap I was just searching apt-cache while you posted that.
<red2kic> Roasted: Anything different about that 8th AP in particular?
<HandyGandy> I use KDE for my desktop managr, and I am looking for a good "PIM on a stick" meaning a PIm that stores all it's data an flash. Can anyone suggest anything?
<Severian> RandomBee, I sure am glad you can change it.  It was very distracting on the left.
<Remmaze> anyone from Malaysia? There will be a Lucid Release party, situated at Fly Bar Seksyen 8 PJ this saturday 8pm!
<LA> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1382798 <- In this link I've gotten up the the Compile & Install the Driver but when I type in the command I'm not sure if it works. Ubuntu doesn't have internet connection so I think that may be the problem. Any ideas?
<sin_tax> Severian, it does bug me a little but I'm not that stuck in my ways - I was more interested in the impetus
<RandomBee> seanw: you really fould it that annoying?  It seems a little slower to click, but other then that it feels fine
<RandomBee> *found
<Roasted> red2kic, well its a different network. like different hardware. however 9.10 works just fine on it and has for months while I used it. even 10.04 worked at first.
<red2kic> Roasted: This will sounds a tad silly but did you try anything other than NetworkManager for 10.04?
<Roasted> red2kic, I tied wicd.
<Roasted> tried
<Roasted> red2kic, the funny thing is, wicd came back as "password invalid." however the password is correct. I typed it in 400 times letter by letter.
<red2kic> Roasted: Create a new password/re-establish the password? Surely there are something wrong in the protocol.
<Roasted> red2kic, it worked before. it works on 9.10. it works on the same model laptop in XP.
<cyj_> 大家好
<LA> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1382798 <- In this link I've gotten up the the Compile & Install the Driver but when I type in the command I'm not sure if it works. Ubuntu doesn't have internet connection so I think that may be the problem. Any ideas?
<GeekSquid> !cn | cyj_
<ubottu> cyj_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<red2kic> Roasted: I give up. :\
<Roasted> red2kic, me too. where's my beer?
<LA> Can you help me now please?
<minjoo> How to set USB STAND-BY-MODE in ubuntu 10.04
<LA> :(
 * red2kic pour Roasted a glass of bourbon. 
<mac_linux> Hello everyone, I've been having trouble installing the nvidia drivers on my g4.  Which is the best documentation how to install this?
<Roasted> red2kic, mmm
<LA> red2kic: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1382798 <- In this link I've gotten up the the Compile & Install the Driver but when I type in the command I'm not sure if it works. Ubuntu doesn't have internet connection so I think that may be the problem. Any ideas?
<corpse> I am trying to install ubuntu server on a machine from a usb stick. When trying to boot from it i get "missing operating system" I made the drive using UNetbootin
<MikeHoncho> Whilst installing 10.04 on an old Dell Intel machine, Ubuntu just shuts down at the "Installing Hardware" part.
<LA> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1382798 <- In this link I've gotten up the the Compile & Install the Driver but when I type in the command I'm not sure if it works. Ubuntu doesn't have internet connection so I think that may be the problem. Any ideas?
<Hoochster> anyone know what would cause shift characters not to work on 10.04, i am remoting via x11vnc haven't tried local machine but bout to now
<mac_linux> What driver are you trying to install LA?
<LA> The one for my USB modem.
<Izinucs> nice of the devs to leave the control buttons for chrome on the right.. I wonder if there will be a patch to "fix it"
<mac_linux> ic
<LA> I've done all the instructions but when I get to the sudo apt-get part I think I need internet
<LA> Don't I?
<mac_linux> Yes, you do.
<LA> How would I get those two things that it's trying to install on windows so I can take it over to Ubuntu?
<MikeHoncho> Would an install not work so well if I'm installing it on an old laptop and I have an external monitor hooked up?
<dpac_> asd
<LA> I'm sorry?
<Izinucs> MikeHoncho: depends on the specs of the laptop.. the external monitor shouldn't make any difference
<Severian> LA, if I understand your question, then use a samba or an ftp server that is accessible from both machines.
<mac_linux> Anyone in here been able to install their nvidia drivers?
<LA> Severian: I'm really new to this whole linux thing, I honestly don't know what that means.
<MikeHoncho> Izinucs:  It's an old Dell laptop that keeps failing at the "install hardware" phase.
<Severian> MikeHoncho, how old a laptop?  How much memory does it have?
<Izinucs> MikeHoncho: how much ram?
<MikeHoncho> 1gb of memory.  2006 or so.
<RoDiMuS-X> mac_linux: i have no problem
<MikeHoncho> Had XP on it.  Worked slow, but worked.
<Severian> MikeHoncho, that is not an old laptop.  That is better than most of my machines.
<MikeHoncho> Good to hear.
<Remmaze> anyone from Malaysia? There will be a Lucid Release party, situated at Fly Bar Seksyen 8 PJ this saturday 8pm!
<farfan> mac_linux, me neither
<farfan> mac_linux, what's your card?
<MikeHoncho> Is there a way to see what hardware it's installing specifically when the install fails?
<RoDiMuS-X> I know some of the Nvidia cards have a problem with the 22 kernel
<RoDiMuS-X> like the GT420
<mac_linux> its a GeForce FX Go5200
<sin_tax> Remmaze, hasn't Lucid been out for a while?
<Severian> LA, a lesson on basic servers is probably not a good idea in the irc channel here.  Go use google and read up on ftp servers.  They are pretty easy to setup and use.
<mac_linux> My screen isn't able to be detected, so when I rebooot after install, the screen isn't able to load after.
<Severian> sin_tax, almost 3 weeks, now.
<Remmaze> yes, but we`re organizing the party now, since everybody are busy with their work...
<sin_tax> Cool
<Roasted> Where is Ubuntu's Control Center at? I remember seeing it when I ran Gnome-Shell's PPA and I see it now on Linux Mint 9. Isn't it on Ubuntu?
<pat5star> Remmaze: do you have to be from Malaysia? Can others come to it? What about me from Canada?
<sin_tax> That's a bit of a drive.
<Remmaze> everybody are invited, even Microsoft user, hahaha....
<RoDiMuS-X> Roasted: its under system
<MikeHoncho> So, eveyrone is telling me this should install.
<GeekSquid> Roasted: System>prefs>menu editor, you will find it there, to add it back in
<MikeHoncho> Yet it's not.
<MikeHoncho> This makes me sad.
<pat5star> well I'm hoping they're providing transportation, you know...in case there is drinking involved ;)
<pat5star> Remmaze: lol
<Remmaze> this is the link on FB : http://www.facebook.com/pages/U2L-Custom-Hand-Painted-Shoe-Shop/339640218453?v=info&ref=search#!/event.php?eid=127948693887896&index=1
<sin_tax> Does Ubuntu / Linux have the same memory limitations of Windows (i.e. need 64bit version to access 'lots' of RAM)?  I don't see a 64 bit version anywhere...?
<Remmaze> oh sorry, wrong link, my bad hehehe
<Roasted> GeekSquid, I dont have menu editor
<Remmaze> lets try again...
<Izinucs> MikeHoncho: sin_tax that limitation is true with all 32 bit OS's
<Severian> MikeHoncho, I did not say that.  I said you had plenty of memory.  You may have an unsopported video card or some other problem.
<Flannel> Remmaze: #ubuntu-offtopic (or #ubuntu-locoteams) for non-support related stuff (and LoCo related stuff)
<mac_linux> RoDiMus-X...do you know the fix?
<pat5star> sin_tax: I'm on 64 bit lucid right now
<Izinucs> sin_tax: and there is a 64 bit version avialable on the download page..
<MikeHoncho> Okay.  I'll try looking through that some.
<RoDiMuS-X> mac_linux: for the nvidia problem
<xnockout> roasted, right click on menu bar..
<Colloguy> hello, I have a macbook with rEFIt and ubuntu installed to both the 4th and 5th partition of my HD. When I choose to boot from the 5th partition, rEFIt actually transfers to grub on the 4th partition, not grub on the 5th partition. Doesn anyone know why?
<mac_linux> Maybe I should try to use 9.10.
<RoDiMuS-X> mac_linux: not if you can't get the kernel to load
<sin_tax> Ah, I see under 'alternative options' now.. It was hiddin in AJAX.. Thanks Izinucs nd pat5star
<Remmaze> just search Ubuntu-MY Lucid Lynx Release Party on FB
<MikeHoncho> Is there a win32 usb creator?  So I can try installing from USB?  Hopefully faster.
<Roasted> xnockout, k. got it. now Im at the menu editor. Now what?
<mac_linux> Yes, the nvidia problem.
<Colloguy> the 5th partition does not have an MBR entry.
<xnockout> sorry, tell me what your problem?
<xnockout> roasted,sorry, tell me what your problem?
<GeekSquid> Roasted: it is under System
<Roasted> xnockout, just trying to find if ubuntu has a control center. Im on linux mint 9 in a VM and it has it. I also noticed that Gnome Shell has it too. Wondering if Ubuntu has it.
<Roasted> GeekSquid, I mean the ACTUAL control center. Not just the control center "options"
<GeekSquid> Roasted: we don't support Mint, there is a channel for that on spotchat
<GeekSquid> !mintsupport | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xnockout> roasted, try this.. #gnome-control-center
<Roasted> GeekSquid, I'm not asking for linux mint support. If you noticed, I'm asking a question about UBUNTU in regard to something I saw in Linux Mint AND GNome Shell within Ubuntu.
<joebob> when I go to install ubuntu onto my drive the "prepare partitions" window is empty... I can mount the drive fine and it sees the windows partition that is already on it. but no matter what I do the installer won't see the drive to install it.
<mac_linux> Did the 9.10 version have issues with nvida drivers?
<Severian> joebob, if there is a windows partition on it, it is not empty.
<cmalo> hello anyone here
<RoDiMuS-X> mac_linux: i haven't had any nvidia issues but I am also using GeForce 7 Series
<xnockout> hello, cmalo
<RoDiMuS-X> mac_linux: i would check the ubuntu support forums
<cmalo> had been attempting to install the new x64 version of Ubuntu and seems to just show me a small image lower part of the screen and nothing else
<Izinucs> Roasted: gnome shell is in the repos of ubuntu
<joebob> Severian, there is over 300GB free empty space on the drive but it doesn't show anything in the prepare partitions part of the installer. like it doesn't even see the drive...
<Roasted> Izinucs, I know..
<ubuntumarine> leaving
<Severian> joebob, select the root drive and then add partitions.
<joebob> there is no drive to select Severian
<xnockout> cmalo, check md5 of your iso..
<kroms> hi
<joebob> empty blank window
<cmalo> just downloaded and burned the other night but ok
<newbie10K> hello; anyone know if updating my kernel after upgrading from karmic to lucid is worth doing?
<Severian> joebob,, when you say 300 gb free space, do you mean that windows says there is 300gb free?
<newbie10K> I ran the upgrade and have kernel 2.6.31-20
<RoDiMuS-X> newbielOK: I haven't noticed much of a difference
<newbie10K> not sure what i started out with or if it actually did get updated
<GeekSquid> newbie10K: have you rebooted?
<RoDiMuS-X> Linux dan-ubuntu 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kroms> Hi
<newbie10K> i did reboot
<joebob> Severian, no I mean the windows partition is 75GB and there is 320+ Free empty unpartitioned space. gparted sees the drive just fine but in the INSTALLER it doesn't see the drive is even there... there are no devices or partitions in the window. it's empty
<cmalo> and how or where can I check the checksum
<newbie10K> i looked at the list in software center and it seems that 32 is the most recent version
<newbie10K> not a great leap forward
<GeekSquid> you should be running 2.6.32 if you have a completed upgrade to lucid
<Severian> joebob, how many partitions are on the drive now?
<RoDiMuS-X> the difference between 32 and 64 is that 32 cannot access over 4 gigs of memory
<Izinucs> Is gnome-shell functional on 10.04?  I know it's in the repo's but is it worth the effort?
<GeekSquid> RoDiMuS-X: not exactly... if your processor supports pae, it can access over 4 gigs in 32 bit
<joebob> Severian, 1 ntfs of 75GB the rest of the 500GB drive is free. i tried to create a couple ext4's to see if it would see them but it didn't so I deleted them
<xnockout> cmalo, #md5sum ubuntu-x.xx-desktop-xxx.iso
<Severian> joebob, Do you get to a screen that looks similar to this?  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/u9/8.png
<joebob> Izinucs, i use it on my macbook pro
<RoDiMuS-X> Geeksquid: what processor supports pae?
<cmalo> xnockout: on windows xtm and fund a doc
<Izinucs> joebob: what do you think about it?
<mac_linux> thanks RoDiMuS-X, I've been checking.  It's a bit challenging I must admit.  I'm getting a a bunch of different info.
<joebob> Severian, no I don't get that screen.
<RoDiMuS-X> mac_linux: trial and error thats what I do all day at work
<joebob> Izinucs, I like it. I wish there were a few things different but it is usable for me. doesn't hinder me but I like compiz plugins that don't exist for it
<Severian> joebob, lets go into a pm and you can be more specific about what you are seeing.  Is that OK?
<GeekSquid> RoDiMuS-X: a lot of processors do, I can think of several, core2duo, core quad, xeon, some p4's
<mac_linux> Yep..I wish I could at least go into consol mode so I don't have to reinstall over again.
<RoDiMuS-X> GeekSquid: any AMD?
<xnockout> cmalo, your mean?
<eblis> hello every one
 * castle` wishes fruity loops had linux support
<joebob> Severian, my screen looks like this: http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2008/08/05/ubuntu-install-prepare-partitions.png but under device there is nothing it's blank.
<GeekSquid> RoDiMuS-X: I wouldn't know, I use nothing but intel, except for my laptop which is old and max'd out at 1.5g ram
<Severian> joebob, You seem to have the partitions you need.  What is the problem?
<RoDiMuS-X> PAE maps up to 64 GB of physical memory into a 32-bit (4 GB) virtual address space using either 4-KB or 2-MB pages.
<KnightStalker> Hello :D
<joebob> Severian, I can't install ubuntu. that screenshot I sent you isn't mine. mine is completely blank
<RoDiMuS-X> Thanks for the info Geeksquid
<cmalo> ok my checksums are the same
<cmalo> so that's not it
<KnightStalker> my father's comp cant install Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic) and when I try to install it via wubi it says no hard drive in comp,and when trying boot it says there are no OS installed but he wants to save his Windows...
<ccd> I have 10.04 with btrfs-tools and I want to convert the root fs in-place (while booted) to btrfs... but btrfs-convert complains that the fs is mounted... is it possible to do this without booting to a livecd?
<joebob> Seveas, there are no devices in my window at all. under device there aren't any /dev's the whole window is blank
<joebob> like it doesn't see my drive
<joebob> understand?
<RoDiMuS-X> Geeksquid: I did find out AMD Athlon supports PAE
<xnockout> cmalo, can be more specific?
<xnockout> cmalo, about your problem..
<KnightStalker> Grr I didn't receive any answer from this channel yet(asked 5 questions till now)
<cmalo> xnockout, I just see something like a keyboard and some circle with a person in it when I boot from the cd and nothing else
<Jordan_U> ccd: No.
<|corpse|> i keep installing the ubuntu 10.04 to my usb drive but i cannot seem to make it bootable. i put win7 on it and that booted just fine now i went back to ubuntu on the drive and it fails
<ccd> Jordan_U, ok, no prob, thanks
<Izinucs> joebob: it's installed.. how do I activate it? (gnome-shell)
<xnockout> cmalo, you can go to desktop?
<RoDiMuS-X> |corpsel|: did you use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<joebob> did you do repo install? if so I don't know how. I source installed it.
<KnightStalker> my father's comp cant install Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic) and when I try to install it via wubi it says no hard drive in comp,and when trying boot it says there are no OS installed but he wants to save his Windows...
<Izinucs> joebob: yes repo
<cmalo> xnockout, far as I get I never get any other options
<cyrex> join
<Jordan_U> |corpse|: Are you making sure that grub gets installed to the flash drive and not somewhere else (Ubuntu has a long standing bug that it always installs grub to the first drive, even if it's not the drive you are installing everything else to)
<joebob> Izinucs, alt+f2 gnome-shell --replace
<cmalo> xnockout, never had this type of issue before always loaded grub and allowed me to select to install the OS
<BitWraith> I installed xubuntu on a UX series VAIO today, and it appears to be working... but the wireless card is behaving strangely. Teh first time I used it, it worked perfectly... but it has failed to connect to (and usually even scan for) any networks since.
<Jordan_U> KnightStalker: What do you mean by "but he wants to save his windows"?
<corpse> Jordan_U: should i have a grub file on the root usb drive?
<squiggly> i need some help getting my wifi to work on my laptop
<Izinucs> joebob: and to go back to the previous? metacity --replace?
<KnightStalker> Jordan_U: i mean he wants multiboot ^_^
<squiggly> is there a !command somewhere with information
<squiggly> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KnightStalker> keeping both his windows and Ubuntu
<joebob> Izinucs, if using metacity otherwise it's probably compiz --replace
<Jordan_U> KnightStalker: You can multiboot without wubi, in fact most dual boots are without wubi.
<KnightStalker> Jordan_U:well it doesn't see both windows he has in the installation
<KnightStalker> Jordan_U: I also tried booting via the Ubuntu disk
<xnockout> cmalo, sorry, i had problem with my english
<KnightStalker> Anyways,he has 3 hard drives and 2 windows on two of them
<Jordan_U> KnightStalker: Please explain exactly what is happening. Phrases like "doesn't see" are very ambiguous.
<cmalo> xnockout, no prob
<Jordan_U> |corpse|: It's not the files that matter as much as the master boot record (an area at the beginning of drives where bootloaders are installed).
<KnightStalker> Jordan_U: okay here is details:I tried installing via booting the disk,I gone until the format part,it said "there are no operating system in this computer" then I tried installing via wubi in his windows,it told me there are no hard drives in this computer,on other hand he doesn't want to format all of his computer and lose his windows,he wants multiboot which both Ubuntu and windows are on one computer
<KnightStalker> in fact there were 2 Win7 on the hard drive,he has 3 partitions anyway
<cmalo> xnockout found the issue  they do not do interactive unless you press a key at the 1st boot screen
<KnightStalker> His processor is i686 anyway
<Jordan_U> KnightStalker: Is there any fakeraid or anything else odd with the computer?
<corpse> Jordan_U: ok i thought mabey i needed a file right in the root to signal grub to run the installer. When i put the win7 on the drive there was the ntlrd right there
<KnightStalker> Jordan_U: how to check? o.O
<Jordan_U> KnightStalker: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" from the liveCD?
<randerzander> Anyone particularly good at dyndns troubleshooting? I have an interesting problem: my router/ISP drops the lease on my current IP during periods of internet inactivity. I only get a new IP (and the router only updates dyndns with the new IP) when someone uses the internet from inside the LAN.
<MikeHoncho> Gotta tell you.  I love this channel.
<kroms> Hi :)
<lwells_> How do you remove a workspace on the gnome shell?
<MikeHoncho> Remember the days, like in the 90's, you'd go in to a *nix channel and the answer was always, "RTFM!"
<xnockout> cmalo, your mean.. you found how to solve your problem?
<kroms> <---- New to ubuntu, can ya recommend any good reads for a neophyte as myself?  Reading ubuntu.com the best way?
<RoDiMuS-X> MikeHoncho: my favorite was search it
<MikeHoncho> hahah.  The actual answer to that is RTFM!
<daniel> is it ok to install 32 bit ubuntu on a pc with amd athlon x2 5200 & 4 gb ram
<KnightStalker> Jordan_U: please wait :D
<a3ist> randerzander:  Do you know what the time limit is?  You could set a chron job to do a small download straight to /dev/null periodically
<RoDiMuS-X> daniel: yup
<kroms> daniel, I don't see why not.  I'm a noob, but sounds like it would work fine.
<daniel> Rodimus-x , kroms do you know if the 4gb of ram will be read or only 3 gb
<randerzander> a3ist: haven't figured it out yet, but it seems to occur in <= about 15 minutes
<RoDiMuS-X> daniel: all 4 gig should be read
<kroms> That I can't answer.  I know windows does only up to 3.99 or so, but Linux I can't tell you.
<RoDiMuS-X> daniel: well minus the overhead
<Jordan_U> corpse: On step 8 in the installer you will see a screen that looks a bit like this: http://www.debianadmin.com/wp-content/gallery/10-04/9.png You need to press the advanced button on that screen and set grub to be installed to the flash drive.
<daniel> alright thanks
<kroms> is there a Maximum RAM a 32bit ubuntu can read?
<churl> hello all!  what's the process called that runs in the panel that will show some of your apps that are running (ie. pidgin, nicotine, deluge)
<a3ist> !cron | randerzander
<ubottu> randerzander: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<a3ist> randerzander, check that out and you can write a short script to wget google.com every 10 mins or so
<Jordan_U> kroms: Not if you use the PAE kernel (but you might want to just use 64 bit instead for performance)
<kroms> Jordan_U, Is there that big of a performance difference in the 32bit vs 64bit?
<daniel> jordan_u do you use 64bit?
<KnightStalker> Jordan_U : I did type "sudo fdisk -l" there wasn't any output though
<Jordan_U> daniel: Yes.
<RoDiMuS-X>  Linux 2.6.32-21-generic [x86_64/2.29GHz]
<Jordan_U> kroms: Not really, though it depends on what you do with your computer.
<kroms> also, I have a question....  I've seen some command that allows ubuntu to boot faster with Multi-core CPUs.. but that was from 2009.  did they fix that with this 10.0.4?    I have a i3, is there any tweaks for that?
<RoDiMuS-X> I figure I have 64bit why not use it
<corpse> Jordan_U: ahh, you may have been mistaken. I am putting the liveCD image on a usb drive so i can install ubuntu on another machine, but the usb drive wont boot. I get the error "Missing Operating System"
<kroms> Jordan_U, gotcha.  Thanks for the quick replies. :)  happy I switched to ubuntu so far.
<daniel> Jordan_U i currently have 64bit but i am thinking about switching to 32bit because i have problems with flash on 64 bit and some software being only 32 bit... have you had any problems with flash?
<randerzander> a3ist: Thanks for the suggestion
<RoDiMuS-X> corpse: use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ to install the iso
<Jordan_U> daniel: Flash crashes all the time for me, but I hardly notice since I'm using google chrome :)
<xnockout> ada orang indo gak di sini?
<|corpse|> RoDiMuS-X: thats what im using
<a3ist> randerzander, no prob :)  I like finding fun work-arounds
<RoDiMuS-X> corpse: the Flash Drive supports boot?
<daniel> Jordan_U i am using google chrome as well, but i cant seem to use a few cloud software sites which rely on flash
<kroms> daniel, is it actually crashing?  I've noticed that sometimes I can't even click on things that are flash. ie. play button.
<corpse> RoDiMuS-X: i think so. when i format with gparted it gets flaged as boot
<RoDiMuS-X> corpse: what file type?
<RoDiMuS-X> corpse: NTFS or FAT
<daniel> kroms i have the same problem...play button and volume button in youtube doesnt work....grooveshark doesnt work either
<corpse> RoDiMuS-X: also i used unetbootin and put it on my external harddrive and i know thats bootable
<corpse> RoDiMuS-X: ext4
<corpse> RoDiMuS-X: i have tryed fat ext4 and ntfs
<KnightStalker> Jordan_U: you there? :D
<Jordan_U> daniel: You can use totem (Movie Player) to browse youtube.
<kroms> daniel, yeah.  I haven't tried grooveshark yet, but not surprised.  I've heard that flash sucked before I switched.  What about running it in virtual box? hehe
<Jordan_U> KnightStalker: Yes
<KnightStalker> Jordan_U : I did type "sudo fdisk -l" there wasn't any output though
<RoDiMuS-X> corpse: this maybe a dumb question but does your bios support booting off the USB drive
<daniel> kroms well i have a dual boot... but i would like to be able to use ubuntu for web browsing since it is the safest operating system
<kroms> Anyone have top favorite programs that a 'newb' should check out?
<daniel> jordan_u thanks ill check that out
<cyrex> can anybody help me
<cyrex> ubuntu is too awesome for me, what can i do?
<Jordan_U> daniel: You're welcome.
<RoDiMuS-X> kroms: adobeair for linux
<kroms> daniel,  I dual boot too.  What about PlayOnLinux?
<Jordan_U> KnightStalker: That is really odd. Can you pastebin the output from "dmesg"?
<kroms> RoDiMuS-X, I've heard about adobe air, but haven't really looked into it.  How is it?  Anything worth running?  Does it run flash?
<RoDiMuS-X> cyrex: install windows
<xnockout> cyrex: what your problem?
<daniel> kroms i have never tried that
<RoDiMuS-X> kroms: yeah I use tweetdeck, it works great
<cyrex> Ubuntu is too awesome for me,  i need something sucky
<corpse> RoDiMuS-X: yes, though  it is showing it a harddisk instead of removable media. but i select it as the first hard drive to boot from and i get the missing operating system error
<a3ist> cyrex, try porting windows mobile 6 to your computer
<RoDiMuS-X> cyrex: Windows XP is hiring
<daniel> cyrex get windows vista if you want something sucky
<cyrex> thank you guys
<kroms> daniel, I just heard about it the other day, allows you to run windows apps in Linux.  Should that work with flash better?  Or would that not work?
<cyrex> will try, let you know when i get viruses and all that
<a3ist> virtualbox is nice
<corpse> RoDiMuS-X: i notice that in the usb drive all the liniux files are locked in root. should i open the permisions? or should that not matter?
<cyrex> virtualbox 3.2 just came out
<daniel> kroms i dont know but ill check that out, thanks
<Jordan_U> corpse: That doesn't matter.
<a3ist> yeah had to get the new key for their repo
<RoDiMuS-X> corpse: I dont think that matters
<kroms> daniel, Like I said.. I'm a noob.  someone else might have a better idea on what would work XD
<cyrex> and for flash players i normally install the ubuntu-restricted-extras from synaptic or the ubuntu software center
<RoDiMuS-X> corpse: have you tried the USB drive on a different computer?
<corpse> RoDiMuS-X: yes on 3 seperate computers
<bobbarker> anyone here?
<kroms> cyrex, does it come with a good flash player?  Or the regular one in the synaptic?
<RoDiMuS-X> corpse: same deal eh?
<bobbarker> i just made an ubuntu livecd
<bobbarker> and installed xchat
<cyrex> since it it restricted it will grab the adobe flash player
<bobbarker> neither of which i have ever used in my life
<bobbarker> i have used mIRC
<cyrex> although you can choose between gnash, swfdec and the adobe one
<cyrex> i actually use the adobe one and works perfect
<cyrex> it will take a while to download and install because the ubuntu-restricted installs a lot of stuff
<bobbarker> so who can i talk to for help?
<cyrex> anybody watermelon..i mean bobbarker
<Jordan_U> bobbarker: Just ask your question, if anyone can help they will.
<kroms> cyrex, is there a list of what's all installed with the restricted package?
<RoDiMuS-X> Corpse: are you building your boot or just using the Ubuntu iso
<churl> Need help after upgrade:  what's the process called that runs in the panel that will show some of your apps that are running (ie. pidgin, nicotine, deluge)  it's now gone and I miss it!
<cyrex> yeah of course when you select the package in synaptic it tells you what it contains
<kroms> cyrex, thanks.
<cyrex> you can also type aptitude show ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cyrex> in console
<Jordan_U> churl: Right click pannel > Add to pannel > Notification Area
<cyrex> and it will show what it contains
<kroms> ahhh
<Andys^> hi. how do you find out what options the current linux kernel was compiled with?
<bobbarker> cyrex how did you know i was watermelon?
<churl> Jordan_U: thanks
<cyrex> basically it has stuff to view movies, flash, some java stuff, decompress/compress, bla bla bla
<Jordan_U> churl: You're welcome.
<cyrex> because i am the mighty super flying pineapple
<cyrex> bow to my many pineapple eyes
<cyrex> i see everything
<Squideshi> Does Ubuntu 10.04 use BOTH xsplash and plymouth, or only plymouth for a boot splash?
<Jordan_U> Andys^: less /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<xnockout> cyrex, how about me, what you see?
<cyrex> @Squideshi - as i understand it uses plymouth
<cyrex> i see a man that will someday be a super potato
<corpse> sorry my system crashed
<cyrex> with super potato powers
<kroms> Thank you all for the help.  Have a great night.
<KnightStalker> Jordan_U: this is my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/ve72UV6v
<CaneToad> anyone know what the status is with Wireless N and Ubuntu?  My notebook has an Intel 4965AGN in it which does support N.  Likely to work with N?
<Andys^> thanks
<Amit_Karpe> agle
<daniel> is flash better on 32 bit than 64 bit
<greezmunkey> corpse: Did that boot video help any? (earlier today)
<corpse> greezmunkey: nope =\
<Severian> no, 64 bit is better.  It does not run at all on 64 bit, so that is buch better.
<Severian> daniel, that was for you.
<ryaxnb> neat, i got the dell mini 9 sleep to work.
<corpse> greezmunkey: for some reason the disk that i save the iso files to wont be bootable
<greezmunkey> corpse: are you writing it at the slowest possible speed, and DAO ?
<Slart> CaneToad: my laptop works with wireless N.. not sure which chipset it uses though
<daniel> severian, i need it for some sites i use...
<bobbarker> anyone know how to join another server on xchat?
<Severian> ryaxnb, I guess that is good.
<cyrex> got one question, how can i make an official channel for my country
<corpse> greezmunkey: I am trying to run for a USB. for some reason this system that im settig up wont boot from any disk
<cyrex> am from Venezuela but ubuntu-ve sucks
<corpse> greezmunkey: err cd rom
<pdtpatrick> Hi .. does anyone know why when you remote desktop to ubuntu, when you click on things, all the action shows on the ubuntu server but not on the client?
<cyrex> nobody helps there and i have a team of 5 people that want to help with the ubuntu philosophy
<greezmunkey> bobbarker: Heh - -/server {servername.serverdomain}
<Anubis> hi I just installed a new usb wifi card but ubuntu isn't even showing the green comet looking network choice in the tray
<Severian> daniel, maybe, and maybe not.  I never install flash.  It is so bad on security and the license is unreasonable. gnash does fine for many flash sites.
<Jordan_U> KnightStalker: Try pressing any key when booting the livCD to get to the isolinux menu, then press F6 and select the "nodmraid" option. Do *not* do anything with the drives though, I don't know what happens with undetected fakeraid (I have no reason to think anything bad, but since I'm not sure it's best to be safe).
<lokpest> hi, anyone know how I refuse ubuntu access to the pc-speaker?
<daniel> severian, i have never heard of gnash, is this a flash alternative?
<Jordan_U> lokpest: In 10.04 it should be blacklisted by default.
<Anubis> I think it has something to do with ndiswrapper but I'm not sure
<Slart> lokpest: you can blacklist the kernel module
<Severian> pdtpatrick, some things like playing video don't get to the client, if the video card on the server is a little old.  Some things are just a little slow.
<Slart> lokpest: but I think that's done by default these days.. as Jordan_U said
<azbr00> lokpest: wire cutters
<lokpest> I mean, to have the BIOS use the pc-speaker I understand. but the OS? ok, sounds good that it has been done
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: what is the module called?
<pdtpatrick> @Severian .. its using the latest ATI driver... but im not playing video. Right now im remote into the server but when i click on terminal, i can see it on the server move but not on the client
<h00ked_> morning all
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: pcspkr
<Severian> daniel, gnash is the open source reimplementation of flash.  It is pretty good at playing videos and the scripting language is close.  There are a couple of similar projects.  gnash works best for me.
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: that makes sense...
<KnightStalker> Jordan_U: I did activate nodmraid now what to do? :D
<lokpest> Slart: k, sounds like something that will eat a n00b like me and his system
<pdtpatrick> @Severian for instance, while on the mac, if i move the terminal around, it doesn't show that on the mac, but it shows that being moved around on the ubuntu box itself
<Jordan_U> KnightStalker: See if "sudo fdisk -l" still produces no output.
<daniel> severian, will it install by doing sudo apt-get install gnash
<Slart> lokpest: nah.. it's just one line in one file.. hang on.. let me check the syntax
<Anubis> I've tried using this pocket guide but still can't connect to the internet
<Severian> pdtpatrick, THE OTHER THING THAT HAPPENS IS THAT COMPIZ CAN INTERFERE WITH VNC.  tRY TURNING IT OFF FOR THAT SERVER.
<pdtpatrick> @Severian .. looks like its a bug ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vinagre/+bug/493889
<Severian> daniel, yes.
<pdtpatrick> @Severian.. ur right though in regards to compiz being enabled :(
<Severian> pdtpatrick, sorry about the upper case.
<Slart> lokpest: type this into a terminal,       gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<lokpest> gnash is stil a plugin, html5 + free codec is the "right way" to solve it
<pallgone> Severian: oh, right, does gnash work on youtube?
<lokpest> i think gnash will be irrelevant within a year
<daniel> severian was i supposed to remove flash before (i installed gnash but havent removed flash)
<Slart> lokpest: then just add a line at the end,      blacklist pcspkr
<lokpest> considering the news for yesterday
<corpse> will setting up a file server with ubuntu desktop be just as good as useing ubuntu server?
<lokpest> Slart: ty!
<Slart> lokpest: reboot and it should be done..
<RoDiMuS-X> google just dropped at the i/o a new open source that they hope will replace flash
<Severian> pallgone, yes, but it needs a little help.  You need a greasemonkey script to fool youtube.  I have demonstrated it at local computer groups.
<fiyawerx_> vp8?
<pdtpatrick> @Severian -- oh that sucks.. u have to set Visual Effects = None for it to work .. haha
<pallgone> Severian: ok, i need gnash, greasemonkey, a script and I bet it doesn't work on hulu and others
<Severian> daniel, I don't know.  I never install flash, because I won't accept their license.  So, I never had both installed.
<RoDiMuS-X> WebM
<fiyawerx_> isn't webm just rebranded matroska?
<Severian> pallgone, I have not tried this hulu thing.  It is just tv shows and I don't watch or own a tv.
<fiyawerx_> RoDiMuS-X: http://x264dev.multimedia.cx/?p=377
<anub> is this for ubuntu questions/support or is there another channel?
<fiyawerx_> after reading that i'm a bit disillusioned to vp8/webm
<Andorin> Why would my connection be so dead that nothing loads (web pages, IM through Pidgin, BitTorrent, Gwibber, etc) /except/ for XChat, which is managing IRC perfectly?
<Severian> fiyawerx_, No.  but, it is related and derived from matroska
<lokpest> Slart: I havent been around there before, so I guess that I get an empty file is alright?
<pallgone> lokpest: what news?
<lokpest> google releasing VP8 under BSD
<KnightStalker> Jordan_U: still no output :S
<daniel> severian thank you very much
<Severian> pdtpatrick, setting effects to none is basically turning compiz off.  I don't see much use for it on a server, so it does not bug me.  I do like it on my desktop.
<pallgone> lokpest: oh, right... they've done it... adobe is screwed :)
<lokpest> nah
<lokpest> flash is screwed, but not adobe
<pdtpatrick> @Severian .. yup i had it on before because i was using this as a desktop but now turned it into a server and completely forgot it was on :( .. thanks again
<fiyawerx_> lokpest: you might like that read, too, interesting teardown of vp8 from an x264 dev
<RoDiMuS-X> flyawerx_: I agree WebM is a stupid name
<anub> wow at least windows doesn't lose your entire ability to connect to the web when you don't use it for a month
<lokpest> adobe has been around long before flash was even thought of, and as I undestand it they are in heavy transition in making there tools create HTML5-code instead of flash
<Severian> anub, no it is too important for Microsoft to be able to spy on you.
<fiyawerx_> hah, windows is the opposite, the more you use it, the more you're likely to be "disconnected"
<RoDiMuS-X> lol Severian
<Andorin> Why would my connection be so dead that nothing loads (web pages, IM through Pidgin, BitTorrent, Gwibber, etc) /except/ for XChat, which is managing IRC perfectly?
<anub> Severian: yeah they're seeing this, sounds like a real hoot
<pallgone> anub: wow at least X does this better than Y
<Severian> lokpest, I hope adobe does this right, but their history suggest otherwise.  The ray of hope is that they have been open more when threatened.  That is one reason why pdf ended up as a decent iso standard.
<Jordan_U> KnightStalker: I have no idea then, never seen / heard of this type of problem before.
<anub> pallgone: wow is that algebra?
<fiyawerx_> its not like adobe created flash anyway, didn't they just get it a few years ago?
<Severian> fiyawerx_, they acquired it with Macromedia a few years ago.
 * fiyawerx_ nods
<pallgone> anub: with X my Y at least Z
<anub> um yeah
<lokpest> fiyawerx_: I dont get this argument that h.264 might be slightly better in som enviroments. I mean I want a free and good enough codec, not some monster-quality codec specialized for watching ultra-zoomed in porno on the absolute biggest screen you could find on the market :P
<lokpest> (I woldnt object to freeing such a codec, but I can live without...)
<anub> how do I use ifconfig to diagnose this connection problem?
<fiyawerx_> i dont even think it's mainly about the comparison of quality, there's a lot of other issues there
<Severian> anub, it depends upon the problem.  if config will show you if you are getting an ip address.  It will show you how much traffic is flowing.
<livingdaylight> hallo
<livingdaylight> darf ich hier eine Frage stellen?
<a3ist> !dk | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<anub> severian: ubuntu is not even seeing anything it says I'm disconnected and is not giving me my wifi router
<picard1421> is there a channel for CSS rcon problem?
<Flyingwater> how do i auto register on login in xchat?
<livingdaylight> I would like to know whether it is possible to disable the mousepad on Asus A8J series laptop. I have a usb-mouse connected and dont need mousepad. Mousepad on this laptop is situated in such a way that (often) when writing the cursor is affected, often in detrimental ways.
<livingdaylight> !de | a3ist
<ubottu> a3ist: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Severian> anub, wifi?  I don't use unreliable networks, if I can avoid them.  So, I have very little experience with wifi.  Soffy.
<jud> pat5star: hi, just got through compiling, ran    cat sort1.txt | tr ',' '\n' | sort | uniq > uniq-emails.txt   in terminal and it came back with no such file or directory...?
<a3ist> livingdaylight, I don't speak german, so I couldn't be positive which one was the right one for you
<greezmunkey> livingdaylight: can't you do that in the bios?
<livingdaylight> greezmunkey, bios is it?
<airtonix> Flyingwater, depends on wether you're using gnome-schat or just xchat  ?
<airtonix> gnome-xchat*
<greezmunkey> livingdaylight: It works that way on mine, yours may be differant - worth a look at least
<pat5star> jud: make sure you are in the directory where your sort1.txt file is
<anub> severian: yes that is very logical
<livingdaylight> greezmunkey, I don't know, which is why I'm asking. I can check next time, however, it would be nice to be able to switch the mousepad on and off easier (read conveniently) than that
<pat5star> jud: so if it's on your desktop, cd ~/Desktop
<cagge> i have a tricky question: how do i use vwdial with my 3g phone without recieving data
<cagge> or any other prog
<jud> pat5star: `ok, sorry, i'll try
<pat5star> jud: ok, let me know how you make out
<pat5star> jud: Just out of curiousity, how many emails are you dealing with?
<cagge> Can i make maybe a python script and connnect with 3g wothout data
<airtonix> Flyingwater, xchat menu > network list > edit the server connection you're using.
<livingdaylight> greezmunkey, I've never seen that option in Bios before. I mean without looking, it was not something that jumped out at me. But thanks for the tip. I'll lookout specifically for it next time
<anub> well I can finally delete my ubuntu partition, thanks, ya'll
<dancek> livingdaylight, you can try to remove the package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<greezmunkey> livingdaylight: you can probably download a user manula for that hardware...maybe?
<airtonix> Flyingwater, then put the password you use to register your nick here in the nickserv field
<jud> pat5star: i've collected around a thousand from different lists
<pat5star> jud: ok
<livingdaylight> greezmunkey, another good idea :)
<livingdaylight> dancek, wouldn't that be permanent?
<pat5star> jud: I'm not helping a spammer am I?!
<dancek> livingdaylight, yes. I thought you didn't need the touchpad.
<dancek> livingdaylight, also you can reinstall it whenever you want if you change your mind.
<pat5star> jud: brb
<jud> pat5star: no, no, it's an arts newsletter...non profit.
<pat5star> jud: that's cool. let me know how you make out ok
<livingdaylight> dancek, not always, no. But would like to be able to 'enable' it , i.e. switch it 'on' (or 'off) if and when and as requirements dictate
<jud> pat5star: thanks
<dancek> livingdaylight, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad suggests removing it, too.
<dancek> livingdaylight, you should read the wiki page, it describes other possibilities too.
<livingdaylight> dancek, thanks for the headsup
<dancek> you're welcome :)
<Flyingwater> anyone here wanna help a ubuntu noob?
<pdtpatrick> ask the question
<livingdaylight> Flyingwater, you've come to the right place
<jud> pat5star: would i need to add characters to this?  cd artfactory/documents/troy/iima cat sort1.txt | tr ',' '\n' | sort | uniq > uniq-emails.txt
<Flyingwater> how can i see i list of whose in the xchat room...sorry not a ubuntu question but im new to xchat as well
<Flyingwater> i used mIRC
<Flyingwater> anyone?
<pat5star> jud: yes, after lima add a semi-colon so it's cd artfactory/documents/troy/lima;
<jud> pat5star: ` ok
<Spunkym3nkey> where can I find sexy backgrounds for my ubuntu
<mechcozmo> hello everyone. I've just upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10 and lost X... i've tried ssh-ing in, and running nvidia-xconfig, but no dice
<Oer> just look in the list Flyingwater
<Spunkym3nkey> women only though
<jud> pat5star: hmm i still get No such file or directory
<jud>  
<iflema> Spunkym3nkey google it.......
<livingdaylight> Spunkym3nkey, have you tried desktopnexus ?
<Spunkym3nkey> nah, does it have allot of changing to boot and all?
<Spunkym3nkey> for design
<pat5star> jud: ok, if you're sort1.txt file is in artfactory/documents/troy/lima you have to cd (change directory) there. do this: cd artfactory/documents/troy/lima
<pat5star> jud: afterwards, type ls sort1.txt and tell me what is says
<clint-> wow
<clint-> 1515 users.. I rem when I tested hedgehog. and how big the channel was then..
<jav_> hello all, I want to know where is documentation to config  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled and  /etc/apache2/sites-available
<clint-> Hey everyone
<ForgeAus> hmm I can't complain about Ubuntu being so OSX-alike anymore esp about Gnome-do while being KDE-fanboy since Katapult went there first!
<stanman246> hi in here, I'm trying to run nimbuzz under wine, but it keeps restarting. now i've read somewhere that i should run nimbuzz as an administrator (windoze that is, don't wanna run sudo wine....). How can I do that?
<Pirate_Hunter> I've just plugged my printer a canon i350 which gets detected, however, I wish to umount it but lsusb doesn't show any info on it yet it does show for my logitech wireless receiver, how do I go about identifying the printer?
<Flannel> jav_: put your potential virtualhosts in -available, apache reads everything in -enabled (and loads it).  You use `a2ensite filename` (where filename is the filename in -available) to enable a site, and a2dissite to disable.  All those commands do is symlink from -available to -enabled
<jud> pat5star:  it reads Is: command not found
<clint-> I kind of miss ubuntu
<pat5star> jud: are you using a small L?
<clint-> but also debian as well.. been working still with mandriva since drake , and opensuse.. fedora its once and a while.. hows the performance in ubuntu and security..
<pat5star> jud: LS but small case
<clint-> I just ordered a sonicwall yesterday :P
<pat5star> jav_: some docs at /usr/share/doc/apache2-doc/README.Debian.gz
<jud> pat5star: `I get ls: cannot access sort1.txt: No such file or directory
<clint-> well, wanted to drop in to say hello..
<jud> pat5star: that's with little l
<jav_> @pat5star: Is it available online?
<jud> L
<pat5star> jud: well, sounds like your sort1.txt file isn't there...try: find . -type f -name sort1.txt -print
<pat5star> jud: oops, actually try: find ~ -type f -name sort1.txt -print
<clone4ubuntu> somedependency removed my pulse audio
<Flannel> jav_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalhostSubdomain and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<pat5star> jud: notice I changed the . to a ~
<livingdaylight> hi clint-
<jav_> thanks all
<pat5star> jav_: I'm sure it is, I thought you were looking for docs on your hard drive
<greezmunkey> clint-: what di you order it to do? Work?
<clint-> no
<clint-> home..
<clint-> :)
<jud> pat5star:  ok ...  /home/artfactory/Documents/troy/iima/sort1.txt
<clint-> I got a steal on techforless for it
<clone4ubuntu> any clue to restore it back
<pat5star> jud: ok, cd to that directory
<clint-> waited patiently for it to drop and keep dropping in price..
<clint-> I would setup a smoothwall box.. but I'm way too busy right now..
<greezmunkey> clint-: sonicwalls do that for a reason...
<pat5star> jud: then run cat sort1.txt | tr ',' '\n' | sort | uniq > uniq-emails.txt
<jud> include/sort1.txt?
<clint-> I know this
<anub> "failed to mount the cd-rom" when installing wifi driver, how do you do this?
<clint-> I can block IP's , IP ranges, subnets, at the internet /gateway/firewall level..
<clint-> along as I do with iptables.. but there going to drop at the internet/gateway level..
<clint-> it all started when my 2wire got hijacked last year
<pat5star> clint-: is smoothwall a firewall?
<clint-> yes..
<clint-> its a firewall distro
<clint-> I been away from ubuntu since 6.06 LTS
<pat5star> clint-: ok I thought so. I used ipcop a whle back, really liked it, and I think it's from smoothwall
<clint-> I started testing ubuntu with hedgehog in 2006
<clint-> 2005*
<jud> pat5star:  ran ...  cd/home/artfactory/Documents/troy/iima/sort1.txt
<jud> bash: cd/home/artfactory/Documents/troy/iima/sort1.txt: No such file or directory
<clint-> along as I was working with debian since sarge  - 2008, with diff builds as well, testing, etc
<mechcozmo> can anyone help me with a 10.04 upgrade that broke X?
<pat5star> jud: need a space between cd and the first /
<clint-> mainly though< I been on mandriva since drake 10.0, and fedora have dabbled with it from core back in 2005 when it was released, to f12, and opensuse.. 11.2, I tested many vers of suse as well, but opensuse 11.2 is finally getting somewhere now.. its just some configuration with things..
<clint-> ubuntu I know.. slams it on the nail..
<clint-> way to go people..
<Pirate_Hunter> has the directory /proc/bus/usb been changed?
<pat5star> mechcozmo: did you keep a copy of your original xorg.conf?
<xyz> hey
<clint-> been reading articles. mags, linux mags, etc.. at Barnes and Nobles.. and ubuntu hits everything lol
<xyz> there is a problem
<Flyingwater> can someone help me partition my drives
<jud> pat5star:  sorry, still got bash: cd: /home/artfactory/Documents/troy/iima/sort1.txt: Not a directory
<clint-> I just don't do the sudo etc..
<Flyingwater> so i can dual boot ubuntu and windows
<mechcozmo> pat5star: no, i did not, but nvidia-xconfig generated one that is almost identical
<clint-> you can actually run many systems Flyingwater
<xyz> ater hibernating the machine
<xyz> after*
<clint-> I had like 6 running at 1 time with Acronis Disk Director Suite, but its commercial
<xyz> power-manager doesnt work
<clint-> but if you want as well, in workstations.. you can run them on sep drives..
<pat5star> jud: copy and paste this: cd ~/Documents/troy/lima
<greezmunkey> jud: cd /home/artfactory/Documents/troy/iima - then you can play with your file.
<mechcozmo> pat5star: i'm not actually sure if it's nvidia that broke or something else that causes it to stay at the shell login prompt
<pat5star> mechcozmo: I actually removed mine then restarted X and it worked
<clint-> ubuntu setup should resize you Flyingwater
<clint-> or let you choose those options..
<pat5star> mechcozmo: but I don't have nvidia so I don't knonw
<mechcozmo> pat5star: what logs should i check to make sure it's nvidia holding up X and not something else?
<pat5star> jud: if no errors, then try ls sort1.txt
<clint-> However, its best to really if windows is your main OS, to create the partition with free space, from windows.. or use like gparted, etc.. ubcd, etc. and others
<naveen519> yeah
<clint-> or other disk partitioning software like paragon etc
<clint-> i mean 2 each there own
<pat5star> mechcozmo: I think something shows up in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<clint-> heck, really if your swift enough, you can create partitions on a network..
<clint-> ;)
<pat5star> mechcozmo: maybe /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<clint-> hello pat5star
<clint-> I see ubuntu has grown bigtime.. :P
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<clint-> maybe it will make all distros obsolete :P
<mechcozmo> pat5star: nothing suspicious in messages or syslog, checking Xorg's logs now
<clint-> j/k
<pat5star> jud: how did you make out with cd ~/Documents/troy/lima ?
<clint-> good ole LFS ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> has the directory /proc/bus/usb been changed for karmic or is it made obsolete?
<mechcozmo> pat5star & greezmunkey: Fatal server error:
<mechcozmo> no screens found
<jud> pat5star: `ok, did that, no errors so ran     cat sort1.txt | tr ',' '\n' | sort | uniq > uniq-emails.txt   and .....hey presto
<clint-> its good to get into knowing how to write and configure an xorg configuration mechcozmo
<clint-> and working with people in #xorg can help you do that too.. and well studying
<pat5star> mechcozmo: I had problems after my upgrade but solved it by just removing /etc/X/xorg.conf, I've seen others with problems too especially nvidia, not sure how they resolve it
<pat5star> jud: cool, one last thing you can do if you're interested...
<clint-> I highly recommend.. learning how to troubleshoot xorg, and learning how to drop into runlevel 3's and not be afraid..
<clint-> but.. you can always use test machines for that too
<clint-> or vm's
<anub> how do you get the top panel to show up
<jud> pat5star: `what's that?
<Heebie> Hi. I've got an ubuntu server where it simply refuses to pass IP traffic.  The interface is up, the port on the switch is up, the lights flash as if traffic is trying to pass.. but nothing passes. There are no arp entries etc.  Has anyone heard of ubuntu 6.06 LTS doing this?
<nicT> hey quick question, whats the best practice in terms of installing new software. For example I am installing cassandra, should I install to /opt directory or something else?
<clint-> anub: , which 1
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: You can redo your x config with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mechcozmo> clint-: i'm far more comfortable on the CLI than in XFCE
<clint-> hehe
<pat5star> jud: cat sort1.txt | tr ',' '\n' | wc -l; wc -l uniq-emails.txt
<clint-> I can work in any runlevels heh
<clint-> don't matter
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: you can only do that if the x server is stopped
<anub> clint: the one on the desktop
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: it doesn't run anyway, should be easy :-p
<clint-> I been thinking of leaving gnome hehe
<pat5star> jud: the first number will show you how many emails you had to start, the 2nd will show you how many you now have after ridding the dupes
<clint-> I use xfce, fluxbox as well
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: yup
<clint-> but I thought about testing openbox
<clint-> as well*
<clint-> I actually started on KDE as well
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: mkay, it ran with no errors... now just reboot and pray?
<MACscr_lappy> so i swear i saw that someone recommended an alternative flash package than the adobe one. Is that correct?
<GeekSquid> nicT: use apt-get ... 'sudo apt-get install cassandra' it will install automatically, no need for sources
<clint-> getting into terminals, and runlevel 3 came later on
<greezmunkey> mech
<greezmunkey> mech no, sudo service gdm start
<Severian> MACscr_lappy, It may be true.  Are you prone to swearing like that?
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: gdm start/running, process 2407
<clint-> its something really to get into, and get yourself comfortable with, and knowing your way around the linux fs ds* because you can look at logs.. troubleshoot, etc
<greezmunkey> mech alt+ctrl+F7
<clint-> when 1 of my instructors at college told me back in 2005.. learn the command line, its a must, he wasn't kidding
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: doin' this remotely
<clint-> but also.. LFS.. can push you too
<a3ist> I'm running lxde/open box on top of arch linux on my laptop here, with my desktop running ubuntu.  Then I don't have to worry about flashy stuff hogging resources and can still use the ubuntu box remotely to run cpu heavy commands
<greezmunkey> mech
<clint-> I been really thinking on desiging my own linux system
<clint-> designing*
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: check the log again
<jud> pat5star: hmm, i get 1413   wc: uniq-emails.txt: No such file or directory
<samd> hi i accidentally installed grub into a partition instead of the MBR, i think i already installed to the MBR by entering the following command "sudo grub-setup /dev/sda",, now, how can i remove the install i made to the partition?
<clint-> mechcozmo: , thats good..
<Severian> MACscr_lappy, If you have a question about the flash alternative, I can answer that.  I suggested it and use it on those rare occaisions I want flash.
<a3ist> clint-, check out arch linux; its a slimmed down core to start with
<clint-> yeah I heard good stuff about arch too
<clint-> primarly I'm a mdv/opensuse user.. and engineer with it..
<AphisOne> When I run dkms I am told am given a warning: (WARNING! Diff between built and installed module!)
<hipitihop> ever synce I have switched to lucid, I have managed to get skype into a funny state where I can't evem 'sudo killall skype' .. processes keep running.. is there a bigger hammer ?
<MACscr_lappy> Severian: what is the alternative? gnash?
<clint-> deploy linux systems for all around my City, and around it, and travel too
<jud> pat5star: i'd changed the name of the one there so it wouldn't overwrite it. was that a mistake?
<clint-> now a Hospital, is wanting a good IT, they can rely on..
<AphisOne> the installed module is the newer version
<Severian> clint-, The diversity in distros is a strength of Linux.  Good luck.  I tinker with that a bit, too.
<clint-> which alot of hospitals run Novell you see, or SLED
<clint-> but you see, SLED is based off opensuse
<clint-> hehe
<greezmunkey> !ot > clint-
<ubottu> clint-, please see my private message
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: still no X on startup
<clint-> and really.. opensuse, is just suse..
<Severian> MACscr_lappy, gnash is the one I use.  It is the most prominent alternative flash.
<clint-> its just called that because of the GPL, and etc
<linuxlurker> hipitihop, you have htop?
<pat5star> jud: oh ok...you had me wondering there...ya if you wanted to know how many emails you now have, just run that command again but change uniq-emails.txt to your new name. It won't overwrite, it's just counting
<clint-> sup greezmunkey ?
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: still getting the screen error?
<clint-> k ubottu
<clint-> oh yeah np
<Severian> clint-, SLED is not based off opensuse, but they have the same roots.
<hipitihop> linuxlurker, yep
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: "(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)"
<clint-> my bad, I got a little carrie daway
<clint-> I"m kind of stoked about this sonicwall :)
<clint-> I got it for 90% off :P
<linuxlurker> hipitihop, there are a number of kill options in htop..
<anub>  how do you connect to the internet in ubuntu?
<clint-> Severian:
<clint-> it is
<MACscr_lappy> how can i make my center monitor my main one?
<MACscr_lappy> aka, login, panels, etc, appear there
<clint-> sled 10 is based off 11.1
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: I get this a lot in the kernel log: May 20 23:46:19 frankenbox kernel: [   13.803740] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<clint-> :-)
<rms7> hello
<Severian> clint-, I use ipcop, which is even better and costs even less.  But, my needs may be different from yours.  Good luck.
<clint-> hello Seveas
<clint-> Severian:  argh
<linuxlurker> hipitihop, other than that you can ps -e to find the pid no. and then kill 9 pid
<AphisOne> Is there a problem if the installed module version doesn't match the built module?
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: run sudo lshw | grep VGA - see what adapter you really have.
<clint-> yeah.. I have setup a smoothwall box.. but energy right now.. and also I looked at pfsense
<clint-> but they messaged me to keep it ontopic :P
<AphisOne> When viewing dkms status?
<hipitihop> linuxlurker, is thal 'kill 9 ...' or 'kill -9 ...' ?
<pat5star> Severian: I used ipcop a couple of years ago...it was really awesome. If I ever need a setup like that again I wouldn't hesitate to go back to ipcop :)
<clint-> Severian: , thats cool.. :)
<clint-> at least were the paranoid type eh
<linuxlurker> hipitihop, kill 9 <pid number>
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey:                 description: VGA compatible controller
<clint-> I am anyways. ;)
<linuxlurker> hipitihop, read man kill for confirmation
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: it is a 5200FX, IIRC
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: is that ati, or intel ?
<clint-> I'm going to start doing some test, with system mounting in read only mode sometimes..
<clint-> systems*
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: my bad, it's a GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x
<linuxlurker> hipitihop, oh..it is kill -9 pid
<mechcozmo> it is nvidia
<clint-> and also.. starting it up, with the image mounting to ram.. sometimes. and setting up the ramdisk to periodically save changes to a partition..
<linuxlurker> hipitihop, hehe..the dash is necessary
<clint-> all kinds of things I" working on.. kind of been driving myself nuts sometimes.. :)
<Severian> clint-, That is how my ipcop box works.
<clint-> as read only.. I can see that
<anub>  ok I figured out that the problem is that ubuntu is only seeing the old wifi card, but my driver cd ony has an exe - how do I install it
<pat5star> I'm such an old cliche, I'm drinking jolt, having a poptart and writing a crappy script ;)
<jud> pat5star:  hmm, so from 1413 down to 1410....that's more than i thought i would of had. now i just have to figure out a way to send them that doesn't take 2 days as it does from my google account since you can only do 500 at a time
<clint-> well you know, its how you set the permissions :)
<Severian> clint-, otherwise the flash memory it runs off would not last long.
<clint-> hehe
<clint-> Severian:  good to see you
<jud> pat5star: ` then wait 12 hours
<clint-> I went by Zoo if you are wondering
<pat5star> jud: lol...after all your work it only removed 3 dupes?!
<linuxlurker> hipitihop, I think the killall would send a sigterm signal...whereas you might need a less graceful sigkill signal to stamp it out
<Severian> clint-, Have we met?
<clint-> I rem, you had help me trouble shoot a lot of things
<clint-> yes.
<hipitihop> linuxlurker, seems so... the kill -9 seems to have done the trick .. many thanks
<Severian> clint-, OK, glad I could help.  I try.
<pat5star> jud: or was that a typo?
<clint-> back when I was running ubuntu from hedgehog to 6.06 LTS
<linuxlurker> hipitihop, np
<clint-> then I totally pushed myself..
<clint-> but I started on drake 10.0 Severian ..
<jud> pat5star: `yeah ..well, i learnt something, cheers
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: sudo service gdm stop, then edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in section "Module" change nvidia to nv. Save, then restart X - see what happens
<clint-> also manage a lot of others systems.. if you know what I'm saying. I know you know
<GeekSquid> pat5star: I'm drinking Pepsi, I had a gourmet, homecooked meal, and I am providing free support to 1500 people, ... Linux is anything but cliche
<linuxlurker> hipitihop, htop has kill options as well..both sigterm and sigkill
<clint-> not on a corporate level though
<Severian> clint-, That was a while back.  Mandriva is nice too.  Is that what you mean by drake?
<pat5star> jud: yep, that's the main thing. can't help you with gmail, I don't send a lot of emails so I don't know what to suggest other than a second account ;)
<clint-> I was thinking about getting back into the ubuntu project
<AphisOne> Can anyone help me with dkms please?
<pat5star> GeekSquid: lol
<clint-> it lacks security big time Severian
<clint-> big time..
<clint-> I do so many changes to MSEC< and adding tomoyo linux and fail2ban, and more and more
<anub> how do you get into windows to pull out a driver?
<AphisOne> When I run dkms I am told am given a warning: (WARNING! Diff between built and installed module!) the installed module is the newer version
<Severian> Which lacks security?  Ubuntu?
<clint-> but issue was, I got this 2wire, that got hijacked last year
<clint-> and whats funny is, the mac address, I have related it to a source mac address, and you would not believe in a million guesses who the source is. and what server its coming from
<clint-> there almost identical, accept for the last 2 digits
<greezmunkey> GeekSquid: the only thing wrong with that list is the word...free :/
<clint-> I swear my life to you on this Severian
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone knows how to get usb to be recognised in vbox as the tutorial in the ubuntu help page has not worked for me and /proc/bus/usb doesn't exist in my karmic system
<Severian> clint-, there are a few things that can help the security of Ubuntu.  I would say it is a midling secure Linux distro now.
<clint-> I'm building a case, with US-CERT, sans, DHS< etc,
<clint-> and even spoke to IP joint task force security in the UK
<Omar87> Hi do I make sure that my Firewall is functional?
<clint-> but they weren't too happy about it
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: getting a black screen right now...
<clint-> in which they manage DoD networks. etc
<Severian> clint-, mac addresses can be spoofed.  It may not be who you think it is.
<GeekSquid> greezmunkey: would it be as much fun if I was getting paid to do it?
<clint-> yep
<clint-> that I know too Severian
<clint-> what I think is cool about what sonicwall said to me was. and I had told them, i want a good experience.. is the sonicwall I ordered and well others I guess, are alpha numeric
<a3ist> the fact remains that today, as always, the vast vast majority of compromised systems are due to users and not software
<a3ist> good policies and habits go much further towards security than anything else
<clint-> and well Severian , I'm trying to motivate myself to get into studying proxy firewalls*
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: nothing in Xorg.0.log that seems problematic
<Severian> Omar87, turn it off.  Then nothing will get through and it will be 100 percent effective.
<ForgeAus> is it still safe to pin debian packages behind Ubuntu?
<jud> pat5star:  just for future reference, if i add new emails to that text file i just created but then want to eliminate dupes again, each one is now on a seperate line. so i'd just ' ' instead of ',' yeah/
<clint-> exactly Severian
<clint-> I can spoof mac addresses as well.. hehe
<corpse> does anyone have experience with making a bootable usb live disk?
<clint-> itpraf and wireshark, wow, what simple tools to use.. along with others.. to obtain mac addresses from modems..
<clint-> good point on that Severian , I think this source Mac, probably is a spoof
<clint-> man.. good 1
<clint-> ty
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: gdm-session-worker[1518]: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_value_get_boolean: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_BOOLEAN (value)' failed
<pat5star> jud: if each email is already on a new line, you can drop the whole tr part altogether
<clint-> I didn't even think for 1 sec .. but gee.. I know they can be spoofed..
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: that's in syslog, only thing i can see failing
<Omar87> Severian, sorry. Can you please explain that?
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: ok, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "EE" - then "WW"
<clint-> so much goes through my mind, I wasn't even thinking about that..
<clint-> the thing is though Severian , its a google IP
<clint-> google server, youtube*
<clint-> funny eh?
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<AphisOne> Is anyone in here slated to help?
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: (WW) NV(0): Option "NvAGP" is not used
<arun1> i need some help
<AphisOne> No admins?!?
<pat5star> jud: so it would be cat sort1.txt | sort | uniq > uniq-emails.txt instead of cat sort1.txt | tr ',' '\n' | sort | uniq > uniq-emails.txt
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<GeekSquid> AphisOne: we are all volunteers, and admins, so please ask your question
<clint-> this here Severian , 74.125.12.214 , the mac on it is.. 00:18:3f:9f:9f:29
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: you may have to start by backing that last change out.
<arun1> I cant connect to many websites from any of my browsers
<GeekSquid> !ask | AphisOne
<ubottu> AphisOne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Severian> Omar87, you asked a fairly generic question.  What does effective mean to you?  I answered about one way of interpreting your question.  If the firewall is supposed to keep bad guys out and you turn it off, then nobody gets into your network and so the firewall is 100 percent effective.
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: from "nv" to "nvidia"?
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: but at least now you know how to peruse the log...
<greezmunkey> meechyes
<clint-> robtex it.. utrace it, arin it.. isc.sans.org it
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: yes
<jud> pat5star: ok, cheers...ultimately i'd like to be able to send to everyone at once from the same address because they send submissions in to go into the e newsletter which i then compile and send out as a pdf. any ideas?
<AphisOne> GeekSquid, I ask this because I have asked a question several times in the last five min and no one has even made note of it
<clint-> I know how i want to go with this.. I have people and connections into media deals, that can get this on the Air
<pat5star> jud: just thought of something for you....
<ForgeAus> grr got disconnected :( as I was saying is it still safe to pin Debian packages behind ubuntu?
<clint-> I'm just working on trying to get my grammar speech better, and trimming things down, so I can get a powerful message out there to people
<Omar87> Severian, yeah, but how is it supposed to keep the bad guys out if I turn it off?
<Severian> clint-, I don't have a good lookup for mac addresses.  I just randomly make one up when I need it.  The chances of a collision are so small.
<teams> 大家好
<clint-> put it this way Seveas
<clint-> Severian: *
<clint-> if you installed iptraf, or wireshark
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: so, i'm back to the beginning
<clint-> okay.. you could.. ping that IP
<clint-> and then you will see the Mac
<clint-> :)
<clint-> just like if you ping'd any other IP
<Severian> Omar87, How would a bad guy get into your network if the firewall is turned off?  Wouldn't they be blocked?
<jud> pat5star: what's that?
<AphisOne> Omar87, is this a software firewall?
<clint-> you will see the mac source ,  if your running tools that have low level auditing , probing mechanisms :)
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: is there a way to remove all the nvidia driver stuff from the computer?
<Severian> Omar87, It may seem like a trick answer, but I am trying to point out that you need to ask more than is it effective.
<hipitihop> linuxlurker, I see are you saying one of those is equivalent to -9 ?
<clint-> I need to study programming language is what I need to do Severian
<Omar87> AphisOne, I'm using the Firewall configuration program.
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: just, purge it all, and then reinstall it?
<cutout> Hi am using ubuntu 10.04 and every thing was good until I pressed the button that disables the touchpad on my keyboard and now it is not working even the config page for it in System__>Pref-->Mouse is gone!!! can anyone help me?
<pat5star> jud: no I just checked something...it wouldn't work. I thought I had an idea for sending all those emails out in 1 shot but you're right, gmail does limit it and there's no getting around it, that I know of
<clint-> but also I'm thinking. heck maybe the security in ubuntu is better than mdv.. heh
<Omar87> Severian, I used the word functional.
<clint-> suse's I love
<clint-> period
<AphisOne> Severian, Omar87 is referring to the ubuntu firewall config
<linuxlurker> hipitihop, yeah -9 is the sigkill
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: not really, I mean you do have a nvidia card - you probably just need the *right* driver.
<pat5star> jud: sorry, I'm sure someone else will have a solution. There has to be mailing lists or something you can hook up with to do this
<Omar87> Severian, in other words: "How do I make sure it's working?"
<clint-> fedora and SElinux.. heh, bugs bugs bugs. and more bugs with its flawed MAC :P
<hipitihop> linuxlurker, ok .. always something to learn :-) thanks for for the tips
<linuxlurker> hipitihop, sigterm allows the app to exit gracefully...sigkill just kills it with potential for dataloss etc..
<AphisOne> When I run dkms I am told am given a warning: (WARNING! Diff between built and installed module!) the installed module is the newer version
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: what was the chip/model again?
<clint-> funny thing, my archos 605 wifi 160GB runs tomoyo linux
<Severian> Omar87, in this case, it is the same thing.  Shut it off and nothing is routed to your computer.
<clint-> and its an ARM device
<corpse> right after the keyboard and the guy in the circle i get and error that says "initramfs stdin: I/O error  can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/capser/filesystem.squashfs)
<Sakuya> can anyone help me with why the boot splash is not working right for me?
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: thoughts on this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192854&page=2
<cutout> anyone to help me with touchpad?
<AphisOne> how do I make the built version the same as the installed version?
<clint-> too bad I don't know enough to reverse engineer  it and get any linux system running on it .. or LFS :)
<clint-> who knows, maybe in the future
<mechcozmo> greezmunkey: GeForce4 MX 440
<clint-> and Now I got to ubuntu-offtopic.. my bad.. :D
<anub> I would avoid wireless in ubuntu more because it doesn't support most cards before I would say that wireless is unsecure
<wildbat> corpse, CD?
<clint-> you can hack the firmware
<corpse> wildbat: yep
<Severian> Omar87, what are you really trying to figure out?
<clint-> I did that on an acer aspire 3610's broadcom..
<cutout> Hi am using ubuntu 10.04 and every thing was good until I pressed the button that disables the touchpad on my keyboard and now it is not working even the config page for it in System__>Pref-->Mouse is gone!!! can anyone help me?	
<jud> pat5star: `ok, well thanks for your help.......one last thing. i'd like to save our conversation so i can figure things out next time. do you know how i can do that without all the background chatter?
<clint-> thanks to firmware-cutter
<clint-> the thing is though..
<clint-> I use thinkpads now***
<clint-> and have for a while***
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: that's pretty old. There are newer issues with nvidia, and newer fixes.
<clint-> its all about reseaching , and seein'w how well the hardware is supported, and how much struggle you might need to get yourself into
<wildbat> corpse, hold shift while boot ~ check the CD for integrity ~ it may be a bad burn ~
<clint-> rather than buying hardware, and then trying to figure things out..but it is challenging
<pat5star> jud: yep, just a sec
<cutout> Hi am using ubuntu 10.04 and every thing was good until I pressed the button that disables the touchpad on my keyboard and now it is not working even the config page for it in System__>Pref-->Mouse is gone!!! can anyone help me?	
<rms7> hello, i have a question how can i log my daily chat in irc?
<Severian> clint-, Thinkpad are nice laptops.  I have mostly used them in the past.  I currently have a Dell, but it is my first one.  It was very cheap, and not as nice as the Thinkpad before it.  (faster, though)
<rms7> i'm using irssi
<SalmonSam> DCC SEND "keylogger.exe" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<corpse> wildbat: it was about to run the check and the error poped back up
<greezmunkey> keylogger.exe hehehe
<Severian> rms7, In xchat, go to Windows/Save Text
<rms7> no, i'm using irssi
<clint-> I can syn flood em for ya :)
<rms7> konsole
<Omar87> Severian, I see. It's just that I'm kinda worried that someone might sneak in and execute a reverse connection attack, and perhaps even gain root permission on my machine.
<clint-> that IP looks like a spammer to me
<Severian> corpe, it issued a bull?
<wildbat> corpse, you have bad CD then ~ check the iso with md5sum to make sure it is valid download , and burns one in slowest speed possible
<AphisOne> using dkms how do I make the built version of a module the same as the installed version?
<wildbat> !md5sum | corpse
<ubottu> corpse: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<clint-> yep
<Severian> Omar87, If you are willing to spend some time testing, get a vulnerability tool.  Nessus is not bad to start with.
<greezmunkey> clint NZ
<clint-> the crap I'm talking about
<clint-> Asian Pacific
<mikem> hi, when I run sphinx I see many warnings described in this bug report: http://bugs.python.org/setuptools/issue36 -- does anyone know whether I can do something to get rid of these warnings on my Ubuntu machine?
<pat5star> jud: save all this text to a text file called chat.txt (you can name it better later, lol!) then run: grep -e "\(pat5star\|jud\)" chat.txt
<clint-> I been blocking subnets, from China, Pakistan, and when Tokyo NTT OPen Computer Network started hitting, heh then it was on
<clint-> but now that I got the sonicwall coming.. I"m excited..
<clint-> but also, this isn't only me, this is on a big deal.. a few security people I have talked to at US-CERT, and Level 3 Communcations a huge backbone carry. said.. yep its war
<clint-> Severian:  you see this too don't ya
<clint-> greezmunkey:
<pat5star> jud: oops, that will just print it to your screen, so to save this to a file add to the command like this: grep -e "\(pat5star\|jud\)" chat.txt > saved-chat.txt
<clint-> its in Asia..
<Omar87> Severian, yeah. Thanks for mentioning that. I'm gonna do it right away.
<Krishnandu> Hey Guys....Still stuck with low graohics problem. Please say a solution :(
<tsimpson> clint-: just ignore it
<anub> I found the driver and installed it and it says "invalid driver" wth
<fiyawerx_> he can't, its too much to brag about
<clint-> crap
<pat5star> jud: I suck at coming up with good, meaningful file names, you can change it accordingly lol :)
<clint-> my mistake!
<clint-> for real, yep NZ
<clint-> but china, and I" not racist for all means..
<greezmunkey> clint NZ
<Severian> clint-, settle down, there, chap.  It is just a firewall.  The bad thing about SonicWalls is you have to pay an expensive subscription fee to keep them up to date.  Without that, they become worthless fairly soon.  Ones that have dropped off subscription go cheap on eBay.
<Krishnandu> Hey guys any solution for low graphics problem??
<clint-> China, Japan, Russia, and some other.s. Pakistan, and these backbone networks, I have tons of proof.. I have done full nmap scanning on these attacking IP's.. tcp/udp and its scary to see what there running
<tsimpson> !ot | clint-
<ubottu> clint-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<clint-> sorry I"m just been in a huge paranoid state :(
<Severian> Omar87, To do it right, you need to run the pen testing tool on another computer.
<clint-> I would get a beer, but I took a Exedrin
<clint-> yeah I know Severian
<clint-> most of the features in it though I can use
<sanderj> My first 80gb partition is windows.. can I install Ubuntu into the second partition at the same disk then?
<clint-> I'm not worried about all the other stuff..
<anub>  #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel :P
<clint-> I plan on having a smoothwall box or pfsense,
<clint-> up and running..*
<Severian> clint-, And some of them are quite nice looking.
<Omar87> Severian, I see.
<clint-> or a watchguard*
<sanderj> Or do I need to have Linux as the first partition?
<Omar87> Severian, That's easy. :)
<sanderj> ..to be able to boot it.
<clint-> hey Severian
<kuttans> hello everybody
<Krishnandu> Guys any solution for Low Graphics Error problem??
<Severian> clint-, I have an old watchguard I am setting up to run pfSense.
<clint-> its got to be better then the speed stream 5100 I have and the 2wire.. 2700 HG-B
<Krishnandu> Please help
<kuttans> im using lucid lynx
<tsimpson> sanderj: you can install it on any partition, windows usually likes to be the on the first though
<AphisOne> clint-, use pfSense... it works better and has better support
<clint-> yeah I see many people running pfsense on the watchguard hehe
<kuttans> anyone having a problem in update lucid lynx
<clint-> yeah I have done some research on pfsense.
<greezmunkey> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sanderj> tsimpson, so the boot sector dosn't need to be first?
<Krishnandu> <kuttans> Yup
<tsimpson> clint-: please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Severian> clint-, It has that nice pyramid LED display and is bright red.
<clint-> but does it support.. IP/and/IP range, subnet blocking. mac address blocking?
<clint-> the sonicwall I ordered does..
<kuttans> whats the problem Krishnandu
<sanderj> tsimpson, good :-)
<clint-> and well rem, I'm conserving power right now..
<Krishnandu> <kuttans> I'm getting Low Graphics Error after the update.Many users are facing the same too
<clint-> was laid off from CAT
<tsimpson> sanderj: the boot sector is not on a partition
<clint-> gotcha
<kuttans> ohh not that im having all graphics working
<clint-> sorry peeps
<clint-> I"m still interested in ubuntu though. see how its working and operating now :)
<Severian> Krishnandu, I had to create a xorg.conf file on some Ubuntu 9.10 machines.  I have not upgraded them yet, but that may be your solution, too.
<clint-> is the password encryption using blowfish, if not AES 128/256/512 ?
<sanderj> tsimpson, oh, ok.. So the boot sector which has windows bootup now.. will be overwritten with a Linux boot sector, and thats all needed to boot Linux and windows?
<pat5star> jud: actually I just refined that a bit better, cause I have some chat with others you won't want...use this instead: grep -e "\(pat5star.*jud\|jud.*pat5star\)" chat.txt > saved-chat.txt
<AphisOne> using dkms how do I make the built version of a module the same as the installed version?
<Krishnandu> <Severian> Well......I've created that too
<Krishnandu> <Severian> But no result
<clint-> Severian:  is ubuntu current not using an xorg config now?
<Severian> Krishnandu, What kind of video hardware do these users have?
<pat5star> jud: that will save only the lines where you and I are talking to each other
<clint-> I had to do the same for osuse 11.2
<tsimpson> sanderj: yes, grub will be put there and you should be given the option at boot to choose either windows or linux
<clint-> but I wrote it well :)
<Krishnandu> <Severian> I've 9500GT
<mebi> こん
<clint-> tsimpson:  am I back on topic now?
<Severian> clint-, by default, there is no xorg.conf file, but it is used if you create one.
<clint-> my bad man
<tsimpson> !jp | mebi
<ubottu> mebi: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<clint-> o.O
<Krishnandu> <Severian> I did that
<Krishnandu> <Severian> Still no positive reult
<pat5star> jud: just remember to copy all this chat now and save it to a file called chat.txt, then in your terminal you have to cd to the directory where chat.txt is before executing that line
<clint-> yeah I know that
<clint-> :)
<iflema> !enter | clint-
<ubottu> clint-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<clint-> as I had to with osuse 11.2
<mebi> Japanese member?
<Krishnandu> <Severian> Still I'm getting Low Graphics Error
<Severian> Krishnandu, I'll be back in two moments.
 * clint- watches the enter... -_-
<dagon> ubuntu is coo
<Krishnandu> <Severian> Okies
<jud> pat5star:  ok, i'll sort that in a little while, thanks again
<dagon> ubuntu rather
<Krishnandu> <dagon> Ubuntu is bullshit....What type of OS is this?? Updating makes it unstable
<crongs> hi Leute
<tsimpson> !language | Krishnandu
<ubottu> Krishnandu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mechcozmo> Krishnandu: in the same boat as you, mate
<pat5star> jud: your welcome, good luck with your email problem :)
<mechcozmo> Krishnandu: are you using nvidia drivers?
<crongs> omg English people here
<crongs> aaaaah
<Krishnandu> <mechcozmo> Yes
<crongs> :D
<clint-> whats really cool is ZFS and btrfs.. :)
<dagon> Krishnandu, when you update to a new version of ubuntu your best best is putting it on a live cd and installing it from that
<Krishnandu> <mechcozmo> I'm net even getting the GUI after the update
<mechcozmo> Krishnandu: neither do i
<crongs> some crazy people here ?
<Krishnandu> <dagon> I've installed it from Lice CD
<crongs> Lice cd ?
<jud> pat5star: thanks
<mechcozmo> dagon: that totally defeats the purpose of upgrading via the internet
<crongs> omg ubuntu is gay 1elf
<Krishnandu> <dagon> It was running fine till I updated it
<dagon> ok Krishnandu try switching the drives around in bios if you have multi drives on your box.
<Krishnandu> <crongs> Typo Live CD
<tsimpson> crongs: do you have a question to ask?
<mechcozmo> Krishnandu: can you do this?  tail -n 35 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crongs> no, thank you
<Krishnandu> <mechcozmo> Okies.....I'll b brb with the log. Lemme reboot to linux
<crongs> i like all of you
<tsimpson> crongs: this is a support channel, so only support questions here. use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<mechcozmo> Krishnandu: do you get 'Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)'
<crongs> ok tsimpson
<crongs> bb
<Krishnandu> <mechcozmo> I'm getting "Failed to open device
<Krishnandu> Failed to initialize GLX extention(Compatible NVIDIA driver not found)"
<mechcozmo> Krishnandu: in your Xorg.0.log file, right?
<mechcozmo> Krishnandu: because i'm getting something different
<Krishnandu> <mechcozmo> No I'm getting the error msg in Low Graphics Mode dialog box
<karen> hi
<mechcozmo> Krishnandu: I don't even _get_ to Low Graphics Mode
<Krishnandu> <mechcozmo> Ok lemme reboot and post me the log file
<mechcozmo> Krishnandu: i have a flickering login prompt on my screen
<Krishnandu> <mechcozmo> Even I'm not getting the GUI of low graphics mode
<anub> what does "could not get lock" mean, during an update?
<lh643> g
<mechcozmo> why in the hell was this released if it would break everyone using nvidia cards ever?
<pat5star> anub: you have dpkg open somewhere else
<lh643> hello
<anub> thank you!!!
<pat5star> anub: yw
<Severian> Krishnandu, I was away testing a fix to one of my computers.  After updating to the latest kernel, my X stopped working.  So, you are not alone.  Your problem is worse, though.  nVidia won't open source their drivers and so kernel updates sometime cause video problems.  Blame Nvidia, not Ubuntu.
<rms7>  
<fiyawerx_> kernel updates can cause problems with open drivers just as easily
<mechcozmo> Severian: sorry, but it should just disable the bad driver, and show me a screen that says "sorry, but we have no choice, hey, at least we aren't totally borking your entire install"
<Severian> fiyawerx_, They can cause ploblems, but not just as easily.  The kernel developers usually fix the open source drivers to work with new kernel releases.  They can't do that with closed source drivers.
<Galerien> +1 severian
<betaman> Hi. I need help...
<mechcozmo> Severian: so... disable them and get users mad at nvidia because pretty graphics don't work instead of royally messing up user's installations and getting them mad at Ubuntu
<leetsweden> Is it any application on linux comparision Snowtape on mac?.. It's a music-application as Rythmbox or iTunes. But it records Internetradio (any audio-stream) and adding meta-data (artist, title, album, album-cover etc.) and then makes it to separate MP3-files. and it removes the commercial in all clips...
<JackStoner> betaman: ask the qn
<Galerien> betaman: just ask your question, we know you need help, that's why you are here
<Severian> mechcozmo, It does not mess up your whole install.  Like I just went through, it is fixable.  I sshed to the machine from another computer, edited the xorg.conf file and rebooted.  It took me 2 boots, but it works now.
<SUCXRI> SIANC
<betaman> On a machine with two disks 1-vista 2- ubuntu 10.4 (upgraded from 9) I can't boot into vist
<mechcozmo> Severian: been there, done that, not working
<betaman> the pc just resets...
<mechcozmo> Severian: and if i didn't have another machine to ssh in from (see: my grandparents) then what?
<JackStoner> betaman: when u start it it resets?? do u get to log in?
<pat5star> Glad I'm reading this...I've only done one upgrade (this laptop I'm on now which has a crappy Intel video card) to lucid, but I have a couple others still on karmic. one of them being my good desktop which has nvidia. I think I'll hold off a little while yet :)
<Severian> mechcozmo, I always have a few spare computers.  Doesn't everone?
<betaman> when I choose vista loader it resets...
<betaman> This happened after upgrading...
<mechcozmo> Severian: you have just proved why this is such a PITA
<Severian> mechcozmo, What you are complaining about is somewhat reasonable.  It should fail more gracefully.  People are working on that.  In the meantime, we do the best we can.
<JackStoner> betaman: you need to update your grub menu
<JackStoner> !grub-update
<Heebie> last heebie
<mechcozmo> Severian: it's pretty much why i don't encourage anyone to use linux; i don't want to clean up after they upgrade
<massimo> Hello. Since update to Lucid I cannot use my kolab kontacts anymore. Kolab is disabled as KDE ressource for contacts.
<Severian> mechcozmo, I don't know what the article this refers to.  If it is Ubuntu, then I heartily disagree.  And that argument is pointless anyway.  What can we actually help you with today?
<jud> hey all, i run a voluntary newsletter for artists in my area. they send in something about what they're doing in the following month, i compile it into a pdf and send it to everyone on the list at the beginning of each month. I was using a gmail account but after the list increased to over 500 i would have to wait 12 hours as 500 is the max limit google allows every 12 hours. The list has since grown to around 1400 and so the gmail optio
<mechcozmo> Severian: i upgraded to 10.04 LTS from 9.10, and now, i have no video
<pat5star> mechcozmo: that's not a good reason really...once you get lucid working, and since it's lts, it'll work flawless for a long, long time!
<betaman> it say command not found...
<Severian> mechcozmo, Linux is much less trouble to maintain on a regular basis than eith of it main rivals.  They each have problems, and Ubuntu is a nice solution.
<mechcozmo> Severian: i run FreeBSD and OS X typically, but for MythTV, i need Linux
<JackStoner> betaman: that was not the command, its sudo update-grub
<greezmunkey> jud: It sounds like you should be running a webserver - let your artists come to you...
<mechcozmo> Severian: both of those have never failed an update, or left the computer in an unusable state
<mechcozmo> Severian: however, totally beside the point
<mechcozmo> Severian: i am _now_ trying to get some shiny-shiny graphics again on my Ubuntu installation
<ivsdrn> need help: usb floppy mitsumi not accesible on ubuntu. where to dounload the drive?
<mechcozmo> Severian: i'd be happy to express my views to you on OS design, etc. in an offtopic channel, later
<betaman> jackstoner:done it but same result...
<Severian> mechcozmo, FreeBSD has done the same thing to me and was much more trouble to fix.  But, back to your problem.  Can you ssh to the machine that has no video?  Or, can you use a virtual console to edit files?
<jud> greezmunkey: `right, I had installed apache actually in the interests of maybe hosting a website but i haven't strated learning how to use that yet. So i could set up an email account with that which would have no restrictions?
<mechcozmo> Severian: yes; it is only accessibly via SSH
<greezmunkey> jud: what about your isp?
<JackStoner> betaman: mmmh..what is in your grub menu file?
<Severian> mechcozmo, My first suggestion is to see if it will boot using vesa drivers.  You can see what the file should look like here.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<greezmunkey> jud: most acounts allow for a few mailboxes, and for the ability to send mail - you just need to check on that.
<JackStoner> or if u want an easier way u can reinstall grub
<mechcozmo> Severian: I don't have any of those chips
<betaman> you mean menu.lst ? After upgrading to 10.4 I can't find it in /boot/grub ...
<jud> greezmunkey: ok, i'll do that. any other options i might have?
<kritzi> is there a way to install packages from i386 arch from x86_64 system with apt?
<lars_bauer> how do i user apt-get to upgrade my ubuntu gnome desktop
<Severian> mechcozmo, I don't use Nvidia anymore.  I did not like tainting my kernel of the hassles it causes because of the proprietary drivers.  I'll try to help, but I don't guarantee success.  If you are going to lose your temper, lets not start.
<JackStoner> betaman: i suggest u reinstall grub
<red2kic> kritzi: No.
<betaman> jackstoner: how can I reinstall it...I'm a newbie here...
<mechcozmo> Severian: I need nvidia drivers for HW acceleration; i'm thankful for the help
<hunahpu> lars_bauer: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade ??
<Severian> mechcozmo, it does not matter about the chips.  Use the exaple they posted about setting up for the vesa drivers.
<JackStoner> lars_bauer: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<rocket16> +
<Fudge> hi guys how can i run fsck or similar on ntfs partition please
<greezmunkey> jud: once you know what your isp supports, you should be able to get empathy set up to connect. As far as sending thousands of emails from that account - you'll have to clear that with them. They won't let themselves get blacklisted because of spamming.
<Severian> mechcozmo, my goal was to get you up and running and then worry about acceleration.
<JackStoner> betaman: sudo aptitude install grub
<mechcozmo> Severian: fair enough
<pat5star> jud: if your isp provides email accounts they may not have the restrictions you face with gmail. Another alternative is setting up your own mail server which can be a bit of work but once set up you can do whatever you want. If you go that route, I'd use postfix, it's a great mailserver and easy to maintain
<lars_bauer> hunahpu, JackStoner thx
<JackStoner> welcome
<mechcozmo> Severian: no dice, back at the login: prompt
<Fudge> ntfs chkdsk or similar tool for ubuntu lucid?
<greezmunkey> jud: short of paying for a fixed ip, you can register a domain at godaddy, or the like, and maybe setup a DynDNS account for your server. Then you can run your own mailserver
<Severian> jud, you are asking about sending out lots of email, right.  It sounds like you need a mailing list and not a mail account.  Both google and yahoo offer such services.
<betaman> jackstoner:still the same problem :(
<greezmunkey> Severian: nice catch, there it is.
<TwoD> doh, why don't problems fix themselves until you're about to show someone else it's broken?
<fqh> Hi, all of lubuntu kubuntu and xunbntu are not official distribution?
<hunahpu> fqh: kubuntu and xubuntu are official
<Severian> mechcozmo, you edit that file and rebooted, or did a startx or what?
<JackStoner> betaman: im out of ideas, gimme time to think, sorry
<mechcozmo> Severian: edited and restarted
<blackpixel> Fudge: apt-cache search ntfs might help
<fqh> hunahpu: OK
<jud> WELL THANKS ALL, that gives me a few options to think about
<clint-> later all
<c13> ich möchte meine internetverbindung die von ppp0 ausgeht (wird mit einem script hergestellt) auf eth0 verteilen, wie geht das mit den einstellungen im netzwerk verbiundungs manager?
<clint-> thanks for being cool
<Severian> mechcozmo, login and try a startx.  See what error you get.
<clint-> Hope the ubuntu base keeps getting better for you all, I Might test it later on..
<mechcozmo> Severian: (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<clint-> maybe as a side project
<clint-> Severian:  nice talking to you
<clint-> sorry to all for the enter and offtopic stuff
<Severian> mechcozmo, That should be fixable.  I have done it before, but it took a little time.
<mechcozmo> Severian: feel like i need to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure"
<iflema> its a big room clint- thats all
<Severian> clint-, good night.
<mechcozmo> Severian: can't remember the package name
<Severian> mechcozmo, What package name?
<mechcozmo> Severian: for X
<greezmunkey> mechcozmo: You can redo your x config with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mechcozmo> Severian & greezmunkey: ah, that one
<lucas> hola alguien habla español?
<hunahpu> Fudge: you need to install ntfsprogs
<hunahpu> !info ntfsprogs | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 268 kB, installed size 712 kB
<DJones> !es | lucas
<ubottu> lucas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lucas> excuse me some body know a sofware for video capture?¿?
<mechcozmo> Severian & greezmunkey: no dice
<Severian> mechcozmo, I was going to have you make more edits to xorg.conf.  If reconfigure works, that is even better.  As a fallback, is the nv driver an option.  That is the open driver, but I hear it may be getting old.
<mechcozmo> Severian: i have tried using the nv driver, no change
<hunahpu> lucas: you can do it with Kino I think
<wildbat> hmmm my Crtl-Alt-f1/2/3/4/5.... not working .... hmmmmm
<greezmunkey> Severian: Heh, we tried that earlier - nv caused more errors.
<DJones> lucas: video capture of your screen, or just capture from a webcam etc
<jkhsdfjhfdasjh> Hi all
<mechcozmo> Severian: didn't seem to make any changes to xorg.conf, what edits did you have in mind?
<Big_Laz> hi guys,
<lucas> mmm but kino don't recocnize usb port
<Big_Laz> can anyone point me to the multimedia rooom?
<redx5rules> hey
<DJones> Big_Laz: There isn't a specific multimedia room that I'm aware of, ask your question here though, somebody should be able to help though, or point you to a more appropriate channel if necessary
<Big_Laz> is there a multimedia room? I've got a question about avchd support
<pat5star> mechcozmo: I haven't been following your convo so maybe this has been tried already, but have you ran nvidia-xconfig?
<Jordan_U> Big_Laz: #ubuntu-studio
<Big_Laz> cheers
<tsehayno> zizu
<mechcozmo> pat5star: very first thing i tried
<Big_Laz> thank you
<Jordan_U> Big_Laz: You're welcome.
<Severian> mechcozmo, I said it would take some time.  I am doing some research now and I'll be back.
<pat5star> mechcozmo: oh ok, well I hope this gets fixed soon...I've got to go through it soon myself with my desktop :(
<tt5786> hey guys whats that Niles app called that lets you edit folder settings
<mechcozmo> Severian: fair enough; i'll be around.  thanks
<mechcozmo> pat5star: suggest not upgrading if we can't get this fixed, suggest upgrading if we can :-p
<dub_nz> Hi everyone.  Can anyone here kindly provide help with configuring dhcp3-server on 10.04 desktop (64bit) for use with firestarter?
<Severian> mechcozmo, Try changing the xorg.conf file for one more thing.  Just change the vesa to generic.  No other changes at the moment.
<pat5star> mechcozmo: lol. that's why I only upgraded my laptop right now. it just has intel video but I even had a little problem with it at first. all's good now though and overall, I'm really liking lucid, so I say it's worth the trouble you're going through :)
<tt5786> is it niles or something
<Big_Laz> No  one seems to be in the studio room. so maybe someone here can help (I'm hope). I've tried searching the forums, but I'm curious about avchd support in ubuntu
<mechcozmo> pat5star: yeah... my laptop is OS X 10.6 running off an SSD in the ExpressCard port
<mechcozmo> pat5star: so fast :)
<mechcozmo> Severian: no dice :-(
<pat5star> mechcozmo: I can't wait to try SSD myself and compare
<mechcozmo> Severian: '(EE) Failed to load module "generic" (module does not exist, 0)'
<mechcozmo> pat5star: the nice thing about using an ExpressCard is i get to keep the comparatively-big HDD for storage
<mechcozmo> music, etc.
<pat5star> mechcozmo: how big is your ssd?
<mechcozmo> pat5star: 48GB
<pat5star> mechcozmo: nice!
<sylon> does the latest ubuntu use grub2?
<pat5star> mechcozmo: what fs do you use on it?
<mechcozmo> pat5star: HFS+, Journaled
<pat5star> mechcozmo: hmmm...never played with that, I'll have to go read up on it
<mechcozmo> pat5star: Macintosh default :-p
<Severian> mechcozmo, What monitor are you using?
<mechcozmo> Severian: S
<mechcozmo> -
<mechcozmo> whoops...
<mechcozmo> Severian: S-Video out to a TV
<pat5star> mechcozmo: oh that's why...don't use macs here
<mechcozmo> pat5star: HFS+ is a nice filesystem... certainly showing its age, but still holding up quite well
<BOB6775> hiho
<MACscr> is there any type of firewall app that will analize logs for brute force attempts and port scans and add those ip's to the iptables firewall?
<pat5star> mechcozmo: nothing against them, just what scares me away is everyone I know that tried mac became instant fanboy, obsessed, and all they do is talk about it and praise how wonderful it is. I'm afraid of turning into that ;)
<mechcozmo> pat5star: the in-file-system compression added with 10.6 is pretty convenient
<BOB6775> how can i install windows ?
<BOB6775> i hate linux
<wildbat> how do i enable the mouse back and forward button?
<mechcozmo> pat5star: i've been using Macs for years, and slowly converting people just because it works
<BOB6775> no idea , but i need windows
<BOB6775> wtf...
<MACscr> wtf is up with the trolls, leave mofo's
<mechcozmo> pat5star: Linux has it's niche, but when i need it to work, I hesitate before reaching for it
<mechcozmo> pat5star: hesitate longer before reaching for Windows :p
<DJones> BOB6775: If you're getting rid of linux completely, just put your windows cd in and follow its installer, probably better to ask in ##windows though
<pat5star> mechcozmo: I'm going to have to try one out someday. I really do know some people that have switched over and they just absolutely love everything about them.
<aaron_liuj> udevd-event[1051]: udev_node_mknod: mknod(/dev/tty58.udev-tmp, 020660, 4, 58) failed: Operation not permitted
<Big_Laz> Once ubuntu can handle avchd .... my windoze partition is GONE!
<mechcozmo> pat5star: suggest installing MacPorts if you're big into the OSS stuff; it gets you most of what's in the *BSD ports collection
<vak> hi all
<mechcozmo> pat5star: the rest, you can build yourself (it's still UNIX) or download all pre-built and shiny
<vak> my Ubuntu 10.04 spontaneously failed to enable networking on boot. Quite unusual for me.
<pat5star> mechcozmo: I've been with linux for years though and comfortable here. I do have most machines dual-booted with windows but seldom use it. I've always been able to do all my work with debian at first, now *buntu's and I'm happy
<vak> anyone has such an experience?
<kanjeng> vian
<Big_Laz> I find ubuntu a lot easier than windows for most things
<mechcozmo> pat5star: i'd suggest trying a Mac; worst case, they hold their retail value really well after three months
<pat5star> mechcozmo: what I've always wondered about macs is if you can tweak configs and settings as freely as you can with linux. are you basically able to change anything and everything if you want? is there a lot of common stuff available too like cron, grep, etc.?
<Severian> mechcozmo, OK, I am thinking something like this:  http://pastebin.com/ya2nHjBZ
<mechcozmo> pat5star: you can tweak a lot of the configs and settings; all your standard *NIX utils are there, but cron has been depreciated
<pat5star> vak: you using nm or wicd?
<pat5star> mechcozmo: for what?
<mechcozmo> Severian: trying it now...
<mechcozmo> pat5star: launchd
<pat5star> mechcozmo: sorry, I'll leave you two to figure that out....good luck :)
<iflema> vak is it persistent? what has changed?
<pat5star> mechcozmo: is that a graphical replacement or does it have cli too?
<mechcozmo> pat5star: it's all CLI
<mechcozmo> pat5star: Ubuntu considered using it for PID1 awhile back actually
<andreaf> Hi all.. here's a question about apt-get
<aaron_liuj> udevd-event[1051]: udev_node_mknod: mknod(/dev/tty58.udev-tmp, 020660, 4, 58) failed: Operation not permitted
<pat5star> mechcozmo: cool, that's what I'm afraid of in that I don't know if mac tries to hide everything behind a gui like certain other os's ;)
<mechcozmo> pat5star: it's neat because you can have things on-demand or per-action, instead of only on a timetable
<andreaf> I would like to freeze a given package, in my case php5, to a certain version
<mechcozmo> Severian: i see X!
<andreaf> how can I do that?
<pat5star> mechcozmo: they did? why, is it open source or they were going to license it?
<mechcozmo> pat5star: yeah, the core OS X stuff is all OSS
<mechcozmo> pat5star: look at Darwin
<pat5star> mechcozmo: I understand some of it is from bsd, i think
<llanero> pat5star: only some userland
<iflema> !pinning | andreaf
<ubottu> andreaf: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<llanero> pat5star: kernel is all apple
<mechcozmo> Severian: i have graphics
<ouyes> what is the keyboard  shortcut for opening home folder?
<pat5star> aaron_liuj: that sounds maybe like something apparmor might be preventing
<andreaf> ubottu: thanks..
<andreaf> ubottu: I'm going to have a look at it right now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Severian> pat5star, if you want to understand the origins, look for a talk from a chaos computer conferes 2 or 3 years back.  A female speaker(which I mention only to help you find it) who explained its origins pretty well.'
<rocket16> andreaf: Ubutto is a bot, :)
<kanjeng> lo
<andreaf> rocket16: I suspected that from its name :)
<Severian> mechcozmo, Great.  It sounds like that is progress.  It is perhaps a smaller screen than normal, but for a tv, it may be ok.
<mechcozmo> pat5star: XNU (the kernel) and Darwin is all OSS; some userland stuff is, too
<vic20gmr> anyone kno y lucid is making urban terror and other games both deb/ubuntu and windows, slower, also flash in web browser [hulu.com] seems slower than these things were in 9.10 karmic
<mechcozmo> Severian: right... i'm debating trying to run the nvidia driver install files now :-/
<Severian> save that xorg.conf file.  Then, experiment.
<ouyes> how to make the computer locked when the laptop lid is closed??
<Severian> ouyes, There may be a HAL event you can hook to.
<mechcozmo> pat5star: basically, you have all your configs... which you don't need to mess with.  but if you want to shoot yourself in the foot, you can.  it isn't recommended, but you can do all kinds of nasty things to your OS X install
<ouyes> Severian, what is a HAL?
<Severian> ouyes, Hardware Abstraction Layer
<vic20gmr> any1 have any ideas/sugg's for me?
<pat5star> mechcozmo: lol, so what is it if you had to pick say the top 2 or 3 things that many users prefer mac over linux for? I keep hearing about a fantastic gui but what else?
<geeth> hi
<Jordan_U> Severian: HAL has been depricated.
<ouyes> so I have to press ctrl+alt+L to lock the computer and then close the lip?
<mechcozmo> pat5star: the GUI is pretty nice; Exposé is way better than virtual desktops IMO
<vic20gmr> u talkin to me, Severian?
<pat5star> ouyes: I'm not certain, but I thought the settings for that was right in systemsettings
<Severian> Jordan_U, somewhat.  It is being depracated, and should be gone in meercat.  It is still partially here, from what I can tell.
<aaron_liuj> udevd-event[1044]: udev_node_mknod: mknod(/dev/tty51.udev-tmp, 020660, 4, 51) failed: Operation not permitted
<iflema> ouyes try the gconf-editor  /apps/gnome-power-mananager/lock/blank_screen
<mechcozmo> pat5star: but the fact it works when i need it to is the #1 reason, _every_single_time_
<vic20gmr> does any1 here think 10.04 lucid will become faster as updates r made?
<Jordan_U> Severian: It's not included in a default install of 10.04
<mechcozmo> pat5star: no sshing or hacking
<Severian> vic20gmr, not that I know of.
<aaron_liuj> udevd-event[1044]: udev_node_mknod: mknod(/dev/tty51.udev-tmp, 020660, 4, 51) failed: Operation not permitted
<sealive> ValueError: /usr/bin/python does not match the python default version. It must be reset to point to python2.6
<pat5star> ouyes: mine locks automatically when I close the lid, and always has...it was a default setting because I never set it
<ouyes> iflema, what is that for?
<sealive> Where is the File that gives the value of the default Python to ubuntu on karmic?
<pat5star> mechcozmo: but that's where the args fall apart for me...because my linux systems work like that too (well once I've fixed them all up after upgrades). Seriously, I can't remember the last time I've had a panic and it's very rare a program crashes
<iflema> ouyes when the screen blanks itll lock... ya screen blanks when shut yeah?
<mechcozmo> pat5star: uh... fixed them all up after upgrades?
<Severian> Jordan_U, perhaps.  That is not what I read.  I read they hoped to remove it, but it was still needed for some events.
<mechcozmo> pat5star: how about not having to do that?
<aaron_liuj> udevd-event[1044]: udev_node_mknod: mknod(/dev/tty51.udev-tmp, 020660, 4, 51) failed: Operation not permitted
<pat5star> mechcozmo: ya that would be nice
<Severian> sealive, it is /usr/bin/python
<pat5star> mechcozmo: i do agree it's a pita after an upgrade, but for example, I have karmic running on my other systems beautifully, including the desktop with the nvidia card...
<Severian> sealive.  It is just a symlink to the real python.
<mechcozmo> pat5star: other nice things is the freeware/shareware community... sometimes you need a GUI application, and the stuff for Macs is top-notch
<mechcozmo> pat5star: look at TextWrangler; it's the king of free text editors
<pat5star> mechcozmo: and it's why I waited until this week for lucid with this laptop because i had hoped enough time passed that the stupid big bugs had been ironed out
<sealive> Severian: So how do i fix this
<mechcozmo> pat5star: when you make money on people not being pissed at stupid bugs because you run a company... there aren't stupid bugs
<Severian> sealive, I don't know the problem.  fix what?
<slimjimflim> sealive: you need an older version of python?
<mechcozmo> pat5star: granted, sometimes Apple doesn't fix bugs that are small for some time, but there are maybe three or four cases in the last decade that's actually been a problem
<vic20gmr> im trying to play freeorion, and it belongs to root, and i cant make it executable
<vic20gmr> any1?
<mechcozmo> pat5star: meanwhile, Firefox still has bugzilla tickets in the triple digits from way-back-when
<sealive> slimjimflim: I got 2.5 and 2.6 on the system
<pat5star> mechcozmo: I'll check it out, never heard of it till now. I use vim and love it, so text editors isn't an issue for me but if I have to use a gui I stick with kate or kwrite...on windows I actually really, really like textpad
<iflema> ouyes oh yeah.... f ya lock the screen on ya screen saver it prob will not work..... the setting for that is below the blank_screen
<sealive> slimjimflim: i installt python-libbost 1.38 new
<mechcozmo> pat5star: TextWrangler (and BBEdit, paid, but I use it because it is amazing) can't be beat
<aks_> iam unable to share internet connection on the ad hoc network created  in ubuntu
<mechcozmo> pat5star: TextMate might be able to challenge them, but that's also OS X
<slimjimflim> sealive: what app is giving the error?
<vic20gmr> i have an ancient bbedit i ran on my g3
<vic20gmr> hehe
<Severian> mechcozmo, TextWrangler is nice.  I use it on my G3 iBook.
<pat5star> mechcozmo: oh I understand what you mean about bugs, I like linux for my work, but I wouldn't roll it out to a big office of average users
<vic20gmr> debian for "bigger" stuff req'ing more stability than ubuntu
<sealive> slimjimflim: the system itself misses now  python2.5-minimal  python-lxml python-numpy  python-reportlab  python-reportlab-accel  python-uniconvertor  python2.5
<sealive> the system depends on python 2.5
<slimjimflim> sealive: you've done ur updates?
<Severian> pat5star, Linux is better for a group of most users than OSX or Windows.  They each have their own problems.  I show average users how to use it pretty often.
<sealive> yes
<sealive> but apt-get and synaptc uses this files
<slimjimflim> 'the system itself'?
<sealive> do only dpkg is availebel
<sealive> and it simply does not work to reinstall
<slimjimflim> i don't even understand what you're trying to do
<sealive> Start synaptics Fail
<mechcozmo> pat5star: there's all kinds of nice little features Apple throws in for power users; it takes time to learn all the tricks of the trade, but it is all very well thought out and integrates nicely
<Severian> sealive, There is a lot of traffic in this channel.  I don't know your root problem and so I answered what I saw you ask.
<pat5star> Severian: I show (and sometimes convert) regular folk linux all the time. In the context I was talking before, I wouldn't roll out linux to a large office of average users that required a full os though just because I couldn't stand the whining...
<oCean_> Severian: pat5star mechcozmo this is technical support only - discuss offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pat5star> Severian: that's where I'd *gasp* go with windows. in other instances, sure I'd go with linux, in fact I'd prefer it!
<sealive> Severian: i did talk to slimjimflim
<slimjimflim> ok, so from the cli, type 'synaptic' and pastebin the output
<Severian> sealive, Are you ok now, then?
<slimjimflim> sealive: ^^
<mechcozmo> fair enough... pat5star, i'm willing to answer any other questions you have; i'm pretty candid, although i have my biases; usually pretty good about admitting those, too
<mechcozmo> pat5star: (in #ubuntu-offtopic, i mean)
<atroy1994> do i need 2 remove windows bfore installing linux?
<sealive> slimjimflim:  Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
<sealive> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:  python2.5-minimal  python-lxml  python-numpy
<sealive>  python-reportlab
<sealive>  python-reportlab-accel
<sealive>  python-uniconvertor
<FloodBot4> sealive: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sealive>  python2.5
 * iflema yes =)
<slimjimflim> sealive: http://pastebin.com
<slimjimflim> sealive: what language is that?
<pat5star> yes, I shouldn't get caught up in this...I'm trying to finish a little program and only meant to poke my head in here once in awhile to see if I could help anyone, so I'm going to back out a little here. nice chatting with you guys tho, especially Severian & mechcozmo :)
<sealive> German
<mechcozmo> pat5star: sounds good, see you around
<Severian> pat5star, Bye  Nice talking to you too.
<DJones> !de | sealive
<ubottu> sealive: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<slimjimflim> i don't speak german
<sealive> slimjimflim: you dont hav to
<slimjimflim> sealive: you need to put the output into the text box in http://pastebin.com
<sealive> slimjimflim: thanks
<slimjimflim> and then paste the link in here
<sealive> slimjimflim: there is a CYan coloud "python" in "/usr/bin" can i delet this
<sealive> slimjimflim: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/216533/
<sealive> slimjimflim: thats in german that does not help you
<slimjimflim> i wouldn't do that
<slimjimflim> i'm gonna translate it
<MACscr> anyone recommend an easy way to save a login sessions so when you log back in, all your programs are open again where they were?
<Severian> sealive   What do you get from      ls -l /usr/bin/python
<sealive> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2010-05-02 14:00 /usr/bin/python -> /usr/bin/python2.5
<sealive> so only the linking is the problem maybee
<greezmunkey> MACscr: look here: http://linux.about.com/library/gnome/blgnome3n3d.htm
<MACscr> greezmunkey: im not seeing sessions in 10.4, not in the preferences menu
<slimjimflim> sealive: try this:
<sealive> Severian: how is the command to link it against python2.6
<slimjimflim> sudo apt-get remove python
<richapple> hi everybody. ubuntu 10.04, sound not working
<greezmunkey> MACscr: in a terminal type: man gnome-session-save - see what it tells you, sorry.
<sealive> slimjimflim: and then
<siji> hi
<greezmunkey> MACscr: did it tell you command not found, or some such?
<sealive> slimjimflim:  woudent it be better to simply change the link?
<siji> anbody faces prblm with configuring mysql in ubuntu 10.4 server edition
<Severian> sealive, look at   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<slimjimflim> sealive: maybe, but lets remove python and then reinstall it first
<slimjimflim> if it's still broken, we can take other actions
<slimjimflim> try this:
<slimjimflim> dpkg --get-selections|grep python
<slimjimflim> see if there are any other python related packages still installed
<slimjimflim> remove them
<Severian> sealive, Is this computer running Karmic or Lucid.  Your symlink points to Python 2.5.  Even Jaunty used Python 2.6
<aks_> rrrrrim not able to share the internet on the ad hoc created in ubuntu
<sealive> Severian: Karmicamd64
<Severian> sealive, reinstalling python may be a good idea.  What I'd worry about is what else is messed up.  Did your upgrade have visible problems?
<sealive> Severian: i now uninstall python like slimjimflim said
<sealive> it is removing 870MB right now
<Severian> sealive, That is scary.  You are probably removing things you need.
<sealive> i think the hole system goes!
<c13>  I am connected via ppp0. I want to share the internet to the network via eth0. How can i set up the network-manager to share the internet?
<slimjimflim> WHAT?
<slimjimflim> what all are u uninstalling sealive ?
<mechcozmo> Severian: using the proprietary hardware thang in Ubuntu, i managed to get using the right nvidia drivers again
<greezmunkey> aks_: this is a bit technical, and assumes a few things, but have a look: http://www.facebook.com/notes/ubuntu-nepal/internet-connection-sharing-in-linux-over-ad-hoc-wireless/356751763898
<sealive> slimjimflim: sudo apt-get remove python
<slimjimflim> ok
<NFischer> @all How can i channge duration of beeing root after executing a sudo-command in terminal?
<Severian> mechcozmo, I am glad to hear it.  It sounds like you are back to where you want to be.  Have a good day.
<johnPL> hello i search graphic driver for ati radeon x1100
<mechcozmo> Severian: was sort of hand-wavy; didn't work the first time, but did after installing the packages via Synaptic, restarting the box, and then going back into the restricted drivers panel
<Jordan_U> aks_: Did you set the ad hok network as "shared" in network manager?
<aks_> jordan_u yes
<Severian> sealive, Mark Shuttleworth is a python programmer.  Python is used for lots of things on Ubuntu and is a dependancy.  My guess is you will end up reinstalling, if you really did the uninstall.
<greezmunkey> aks_: is it set that way right now, if so type ifconfig to see what IP addresses you were given.
<slimjimflim> NFischer: man sudoers
<red2kic> sealive: I'm Mark Shuttleworth. I lol'd at you guys when I was on the moon.
<vak> pat5star: (sorry, missed your message) how could I check if it is nm or wicd?
<aks_> greezmunkey 10.42.43.1
<vak> iflema: no networking failed on boot only once. nothing changed
<greezmunkey> aks_: exactly, that address is on the ad-hoc then, right?
<enriq> how to use the volume label when mounting from nautilus? currently volume is mounted by uuid
<aks_> greezmunkey  please wait
<enriq> I mean in /media/<uuid>
<vak> pat5star: dpkg -l |grep wicd ==> nothing
<richapple> hi everybody. ubuntu 10.04, sound not working. it show then it's turned off. what should i do?
<Selive-win98> slimjimflim: SYSTEM is grayd out
<slimjimflim> Selive-win98: is this seatek ?
<vak> pat5star: i guess, I have nm (anyway I have something coming by default with ubuntu)
<Selive-win98> i am now on the old
<Selive-win98> slimjimflim: jes
<slimjimflim> the whole system is grayed out?
<Selive-win98> all python using aps are gone
<kowna> cannot run xsane for my hp f380. After "scanning for devices", it comes back with "no device available". i have checked the connection, udev rules. what else to check?
<Selive-win98> slimjimflim: only terminal is here
<slimjimflim> so do sudo apt-get install python now
<Selive-win98> no gedit no firerfoy no aps all gone
<wildbat> how do i setting up the buttons for my "Logitech Cordless Desktop Comfort Laser" mouse ?
<v3trae> Hey guys. Trying to shorten an NTFS drive to make room for a linux install. Fdisk can read that the partition is ntfs, but gparted reports that it can't tell the filesystem, so it refuses to resize. Any ideas?
<slimjimflim> all you need is cli
<greezmunkey> kowna: xsanes supported scanner list, trust me if it's not there you are out of luck.
<johnPL> how update kadu in bt4 ??
<kowna> greezmunkey: which file holds the list?
<aks_> greezmunkey yes its dere..i updated it right now
<ikonia> johnPL: we don't support back track here
<johnPL> apt-get update kadu is not working
<bazhang> johnPL, #backtrack-linux for bt4 support
<Selive-win98> slimjimflim: how can i use apt-get if itself uses python
<Selive-win98> i only can use dpkg
<greezmunkey> aks_: so the machine at the other end of the ad-hoc gets what address?
<Jordan_U> johnPL: But honestly, a security based distro that runs the entire desktop environment as root...
<slimjimflim> oh
<MACscr> after adding a ppa, how do i take advantage of it? im trying to upgrade evolutoin
<slimjimflim> hold on
<Selive-win98> slimjimflim: i got the packetches her
<aks_> greezmunkey i didnt get you\
<Selive-win98> slimjimflim: python2.5 first or python minimal
<slimjimflim> Selive-win98: so can you install python again then with dpkg?
<Jordan_U> Selive-win98: apt-get doesn't depend on python
<slimjimflim> hmmm, running karmic?
<aks_> greezmunkey the same address which i have specified
<Loshki> kowna: I was only able to run xsane as root due to a permissions problem, solved by chmod-ing the usb device. Does it work under sudo?
<slimjimflim> Selive-win98: karmic?
<Selive-win98> slimjimflim: YES
<iflema> MACscr apt-get/aptitude or synaptic
<slimjimflim> hold on, lemme look that up
<bullgard4> On my USB pendrive there are 2 special directories /media/ACER/.Trash-1000/files and /media/ACER/.Trash-1000/info. How to properly delete their contents?
<Jordan_U> Selive-win98: Before installing anything else, install apt.,
<enriq> how to change the default mountpoint when mounting an external hdd from nautilus? it defaults to /media/<uuid>...
<greezmunkey> aks_: you are sharing an Internet connection on your PC - via ad-hoc to another wifi machine, right?
<MACscr> iflema: i did sudo apt-get upgrade, but its saying that a few packages have been "kept back". Whats that all about? it includes the stuff i am needing
<greezmunkey> aks_: what address is the machine at the other end getting?
<slimjimflim> Selive-win98: looks like you should beusing python 2.6
<wildbat> enriq, mount it manually ~?
<kowna> hp f380 is not in /etc/sane.d. is that the end of the matter?
<slimjimflim> no worries though, you can just wget the deb
<Selive-win98> system is now done
<Selive-win98> no more inputs
<slimjimflim> Selive-win98: done with what?
<wildbat> anyone can show me how do i setting up the buttons for "Logitech Cordless Desktop Comfort Laser" mouse?
<slimjimflim> Selive-win98: what was it doing before?
<slimjimflim> uninstalling still?
<Selive-win98> i try grub recover
<iflema> MACscr its about all the dependencies that need to go with it.... best to stick with the release.....
<slimjimflim> Selive-win98: do you still have a cli?
<Selive-win98> slimjimflim: DOWN
<slimjimflim> Selive-win98: can you boot into recover mode?
<aks_> greezmunkey u there?
<Selive-win98> slimjimflim: i eaven cant hit the shut off
<slimjimflim> recovery
<slimjimflim> Selive-win98: hold down the power button until it shuts off
<greezmunkey> aks_: Oh, ok that should work...yes I am
<mdkaneda55> enriq: i'm pretty sure adding an entry for the external HDD in /etc/fstab would let u customize the mountpoint
<slimjimflim> turn it back on and go to the recovery shell
<greezmunkey> aks_: what is the other address on the internet connected machine?
<Selive-win98> slimjimflim: ok what is the key to go into grub start picture
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim: Please don't recommend installing anything with dpkg except apt itself. apt has very few dependencies and will let you install anything else safely and easily.
<greezmunkey> aks_: see if you can ping that from the far end machine
<aks_> greezmunkey :- wat do you mean?
<slimjimflim> Jordan_U: ook
<greezmunkey> aks_: dude
<iflema> !ppa MACscr
<slimjimflim> good idea
<iflema> !ppa | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Selive-win98> slimjimflim: ok what is the key to go into grub start picture
<slimjimflim> Selive-win98: um, idk, what does your screen say?
<MACscr> iflema: thanks, i figured it out
<Selive-win98> system is out
<slimjimflim> Selive-win98: did you turn it on?
<Selive-win98> slimjimflim: power off
<slimjimflim> Selive-win98: just turn it on
<m_anish> kj1986: hi!
<slimjimflim> tell me what happens
<quiescens> usually you can get the menu up by holding shift
<kowna> Loshki: under /dev/usb there is only lp0 and it is now 660.
<kj1986> finally
<greezmunkey> aks_: one of the pcs has two interfaces, one is connected to the Internet, the other is the ad-hoc. What is the Internet interfaces IP address. Ping that from the far end wifi machine to see if it works or not.
<Selive-win98> slimjimflim: i am now into consol login
<enriq> mdkaneda55, ok it worked (as nautilus tried to mount in my fstab defined mountpoint) but complains "only root can mount to /media/MYMOUNTPOINT". I chown /media/MYMOUNTPOINT but still the same
<Fudge> im confused about a software raid it seems on this laptop, it has /sda /sdb and sda3 and sda4 appear to be the data drive both round 140gig and i dont know how to mount it correctly
<Fudge> i think its software raid anyway, when trying to ntfsfix it said about dmraid
<slimjimflim> Selive-win98: ok, so then let's install apt
<kj1986> how can we switch on/off ethernet in ubuntu 9.10
<slimjimflim> lemme find you a link to the package
<quiescens> how did you end up with no apt
<quiescens> o.O
<Severian> kj1986, ifconfig eth down
<mdkaneda55> enriq: sudo mount -a
<mdkaneda55> enriq: oh, hmm.... when plugging in it complains?
<xs2ubuntu> hello
<Severian> kj1986, of course, you need sudo and you need to specify the real eth port.
<Selive-win98> slimjimflim: system is down i reinstall the system new
<enriq> mdkaneda55, yes, when plugging the drive
<Selive-win98> BY
<Loshki> kowna: the entry I changed on mine was /dev/bus/usb/005/008 to crw-rw-r--
<enriq> mdkaneda55, and when clicking on it in nautilus
<kj1986> Severian: I actually was using wireless then suddenly both ethernet and wireless stopped working
<greezmunkey> Apparantly aks_ left...
<greezmunkey> Too late for me, g'night!
<trelane> I'm using intel's HDaudio 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) , and occasionally audio simply stops.  The underlying ALSA layer appears to be the problem (as sox's 'play' does not output sound)
<mdkaneda55> enriq: hold on a sec, let me see if google can help...
<kj1986> Severian: So I think I have somehow switched off the networking option and am not able to switch it on again
<xs2ubuntu> xs2ubuntu@xs2ubuntu-desktop:~$ firefox
<xs2ubuntu> Attempting to load libmoonloaderxpi
<xs2ubuntu> Segmentation fault
<xs2ubuntu> ..Im already purge the libmoon then get back the application but the problem still smae..somebody here can help me not???
<FloodBot4> xs2ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Severian> kj1986, so, is there a different question?  I don't understand if you still need something.
<xs2ubuntu> Severian :: hello
<xs2ubuntu> Severian :: can u help me to solve my prob not??
<kj1986> Severian: Yeah, I am not able to figure out if I can switch on/off the network option from somewhere in ubuntu 9.10
<kj1986> Severian: or else what reasons are possible for suddent switching off of the networks
<enriq> mdkaneda55, thanks, figured it out
<enriq> mdkaneda55, I needed the option "user" in fstab
<mdkaneda55> enriq: user/users option in fstab line?
<mdkaneda55> enriq: lol, we read the same thing
<xs2ubuntu> hello
<kj1986> Severian: when I click on either ethernet or wireless network, the globe rotates for a long time and then it says u r disconnected
<enriq> mdkaneda55, yes :) man fstab? cheers mdkaneda55
<Severian> kj1986, Network manager or ifconfig can take interfaces up and down.  If both go down at once, I'd suspect an external cause.
<Severian> kj1986,So, the network you are connecting to is likely having problems.  Is there another computer to test with?
<kowna> Loshki:thks, will check mine out.
<jaime_> hi, 10.04 amd64, trying to compile hsfmodem kernel module. which of the confusingly many kernel source packages do i have to install?
<Severian> xs2ubuntu, I don't know anything about libmoon.  If you don't get help., I can try after a dinner break.
<kj1986> Severian: Yeah, I am able to connect to wireless through my phone
<kj1986> Severian: So the network is working
<godricbrutus> hi all. how do i do a check disk and repair on my ntfs harddrive? i'm getting input/output error when i try to save things to it, and it's files are not showing up in os x
<xs2ubuntu> Severian :: ok tq. im waiting
<Severian> kj1986, does that mean you are OK now?
<Fudgeness> godricbrutus  someone said ntfstools i think like ntfsfix etc
<Severian> godricbrutus, ntfs checks should be done in Windows.
<Fudgeness> can anyone help me understand my drive setup on this laptop please
<`blackmk4`linux> is it possible to connect to a headless ubuntu server through a usb to serial adapter
<kj1986> Severian: No, so I am able to access the wireless net using my cellphone, but am not able to access it in my laptop both with ethernet and wirelessly
<godricbrutus> Severian, i dont have windows installed
<Severian> Fudgeness,   sudo fdisk -l
<godricbrutus> Fudgeness, thanks
<system404> hey guys need a little help ubuntu noob here just installed ubuntu 2 days ago everything went great was having trouble getting higher res than 800x600 after scouring the forums i solved it by editing xorg.conf now i could go in and select whatever res i want but everytime i reboot i revert back to 800x600 and have to keep going into settings and setting my res again how do i make the res selection stick
<wildbat> anyone can show me how do i setting up the buttons for "Logitech Cordless Desktop Comfort Laser" mouse?
<godricbrutus> unless my disk is fine, and this stuff is happening for some other reason
<Severian> godricbrutus, The ntfs tools in Linux are good for reading and if you are daring, a little writing.  They are not up to extensive ntfs work.  Microsoft keeps the details of NTFS secret.
<Jordan_U> Severian: godricbrutus: The ntfs drivers are perfect good and safe for writing. The only thing missing is repair of ntfs.
<godricbrutus> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> godricbrutus: You're welcome.
<Severian> kj1986, so it seems you have confirmed that your networking problem is not on the Ubuntu machine.  It is likely at the next step on the network.  A router/nat perhaps.  I don't know your network.
<godricbrutus> Jordan_U, am i getting input/output error because my disk is bad?
<godricbrutus> Jordan_U, what about the fact that os x stopped seeing the files on the disk?
<MACscr_lappy> son of a gun, after working days on my system getting the monitors to work, now i cant even boot into recovery mode =/
<MACscr_lappy> just get blank screens
<Severian> Jordan_U, That is your opinion.  I do not agree.  The current Linux NTFS drivers are not stable enough for me.
<m_anish> Severian: I think kj1986 means to say that his wireless/wired network is working ... he;'s not able to access it from his ubuntu box.
<system404> hey guys need a little help ubuntu noob here just installed ubuntu 2 days ago everything went great was having trouble getting higher res than 800x600 after scouring the forums i solved it by editing xorg.conf now i could go in and select whatever res i want but everytime i reboot i revert back to 800x600 and have to keep going into settings and setting my res again how do i make the res selection stick
<Fudgeness> Severian  i have four partitions on sda 1 says id 27 2 and 3 are hpfs and sda3 starts where sda2 ends and sda4 is a compaq  diagnostics
<kj1986> Severian: Actually I was thinking that my problem is somewhere on the ubuntu machine only as I am not able to access the internet using that machine only, When I use my phone, I am able to access the net.
<Jordan_U> godricbrutus: System > Administration > Disk Utility should tell you if the hardware is bad. If the hardware is good then you should somehow get a windows install to run chkdsk with.
<kj1986> Severian: So some setting is preventing me access the net from my machine
<Jordan_U> Severian: How so?
<kj1986> m_anish: thanks
<Fudgeness> Severian  its sda3 that i cant mount how ever
<godricbrutus> says disk is healthy
<dancek> godricbrutus, iirc you can run chkdsk on a disk from the windows xp cd without installing
<godricbrutus> i really dont want to buy windows for this
<`blackmk4`linux> is it possible to connect to a headless server over serial port
<Fudgeness> perhaps if your console is marked to use serial you can
<godricbrutus> dancek, ahhh, yes... i will use the windows 7 disk in my wife's room. i dont need to install to run it
<godricbrutus> dancek, thanks
<godricbrutus> gonna re-boot now. thanks all
<dancek> godricbrutus, i don't know if it's possible on windows 7
<trelane> I'm running Ubuntu 10.4 and my sound mysteriously stops working from time to time (no output in dmesg, /var/log/* etc).  It seems to happen after the system goes to screensaver (blank), and locks.  I'm thinking it might be an APM issue, how do I get it restarted?
<Severian> kj1986, maybe. That is not what you described.  If you can talk to the internet over the cell phone, then your tcpip stack is working.  You say both wired and wireless went offline at once.  That does not sound like an Ubuntu error.  Check your cable from the Ubuntu box.  What is it plugged into?
<dancek> godricbrutus, but go ahead and try :)
<cheaziz> Greetings everyone.
<cheaziz> How do I install Adobe Acrobat Reader? I get an error in the Sources List
<system404> hey guys need a little help ubuntu noob here just installed ubuntu 2 days ago everything went great was having trouble getting higher res than 800x600 after scouring the forums i solved it by editing xorg.conf now i could go in and select whatever res i want but everytime i reboot i revert back to 800x600 and have to keep going into settings and setting my res again how do i make the res selection stick
<`blackmk4`linux> system
<`blackmk4`linux> did you leave all of the smaller res options in the config
<cheaziz> Exact error message> E: Malformed line 51 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<cheaziz> E: The list of sources could not be read
<`blackmk4`linux> like 640x480 800x600 etc
<`blackmk4`linux> or did you just leave your highest in
<bullgard4> On my USB pendrive there are 2 special directories /media/ACER/.Trash-1000/files and /media/ACER/.Trash-1000/info. How to properly delete their contents?
<MACscr_lappy> is there a way to find out why a package was "kept back". I dont understand why it wont allow me to upgrade to the newest kernels
<system404> yeah i just added what was required will i take out anything smaller than 1080x1024
<`blackmk4`linux> mac, you have to do apt-get dist-upgrade
<`blackmk4`linux> yes, system
<system404> kl thanks
<`blackmk4`linux> try it with just the one you want
<kj1986> Severian: I plugged the one end of ethernet cable into my laptop and the other in my router
<Severian> kj1986, Do you see a light go on on the router when the cable is plugged in?
<hume> hi... how can I check whether MLT is compiled with support for VDPAU in ubuntu lucid?
<MACscr_lappy> how soon does ubuntu normally have kernel updates available after they are released? i know we have the mainline opiton, but i would prefer to stay away from those
<system404> black
<`blackmk4`linux> yea
<system404> sorry was wrong i didnt leave those in
<system404> Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
<system404>     SubSection     "Display"
<system404> thats all thats under anything to do with res
<cheaziz> I guessed I figured out what's wrong. Thanks.
<cheaziz> Bye
<system404> yet i have many selections in nvidea settings
<quiescens> I'm using the mainline 2.6.34, the stock kernel breaks X every second suspend
<Severian> kj1986, I guess you are gone.  I am going to go eat dinner
<quiescens> lol
<`blackmk4`linux> is there anything when you grep the xorg.conf for 800x600
<kj1986> Severian: Yes, it's showing that light in my laptop also
<MACscr_lappy> quiescens: im starting to feel that way as well
<MACscr_lappy> though i know nothing about installing kernels that way and im afraid im going to miss modules that i need
<system404> i think i remember reading somewhere about editing a file cant remember which though it had home in the directory apparently in there i could set the default resolutuion
<system404> cant for life of me find the forum again
<`blackmk4`linux> heh
<anthony> hi to all
<Lillymon> I've got a webcam with integrated microphone. VLC is asking me what the audio device name is. I have no idea. Does anyone else have any idea where ALSA has decided would be logical?
<mikeplus64> Lillymon: You could check alsamixer?
<kj1986> Severian: sorry for answering little late, are you still there
<anthony> i have a problem ubuntu 10.04 is not working on my computer. can any one help me. pls
<anthony> i have a problem ubuntu 10.04 is not working on my computer. can any one help me. pls
<`blackmk4`linux> system
<quiescens> noone knows if they can help until they know what the problem is
<system404> yeah
<Lillymon> mikeplus64: All that does is give me the model of the camera and 'USB Mixer', like everything else on my system.
<`blackmk4`linux> do you have a file called ~/.config/monitors
<`blackmk4`linux> do you have a file called ~/.config/monitors.xml
<anthony> sorry i don't mean to do that
<system404> dont think so i just tried sudo gedit /.config/monitors.xml and got blank page
<`blackmk4`linux> did you put the ~ in before
<system404> no 2 secs ill try again
<ania_> i have lost my volume indicator icon from top gnome pulpit bar ......how to recovery it????
<enriq> empathy is not connecting to msn, anyone else having the issue?
<iceroot> system404: gksudo gedit ~/.config/monitors.xml
<mikeplus64> Lillymon: I'm not sure then, though there is probably a way check. Trial and error in VLC maybe?
<iceroot> enriq: no
<anthony> i have a problem ubuntu 10.04 is not working on my computer. when i upgrade it its not any more working. can any one help me. pls
<system404> ok heres what i got
<system404> <monitors version="1">
<system404>   <configuration>
<system404>       <clone>no</clone>
<system404>       <output name="default">
<system404>           <vendor>???</vendor>
<system404>           <product>0x0000</product>
<system404>           <serial>0x00000000</serial>
<system404>           <width>640</width>
<system404>           <height>480</height>
<FloodBot4> system404: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<system404>           <rate>50</rate>
<system404>           <x>0</x>
<red2kic> ania_: ALT+F2 --> gnome-volume-control-applet
<system404>           <y>0</y>
<system404>           <rotation>normal</rotation>
<`blackmk4`linux> ruh
<`blackmk4`linux> roh
<`blackmk4`linux> hahahaha
<iceroot> !doesnotwork | anthony
<iceroot> !doesntwork | anthony
<ubottu> anthony: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<`blackmk4`linux> ok you have it
<`blackmk4`linux> rm it
<`blackmk4`linux> and reboot
<ania_> red2kic, yes but what after restart dissapear?? again:?
<system404> rm it ?
<`blackmk4`linux> rm ~/.config/monitors.xml
<red2kic> ania_: I guess so. I don't know what you did to make it *poof*
<`blackmk4`linux> and relogin
<iceroot> system404: dont use rm, use mv
<enriq> iceroot, can I ask you what server:port you have under accounts/msn/advanced?
<`blackmk4`linux> ok...
<`blackmk4`linux> mv ~/.config/monitors.xml ~/.config/monitors.old
<system404> what will that do
<ania_> i added it to start up program list ...but i am wonder if there is another solution
<`blackmk4`linux> rename the file
<`blackmk4`linux> and when you relogin it will repopulate the file
<anthony> everything is not working but when i try to use the recovery mode then set the graphics card to low i can use it. can any one help me.
<anthony> i what to use it without using the recovery mode
<puncherbick> I installed python3.1 and some applications don't work anymore. Is there a way to tell the system which version of Python to use (2.6 I think would work)?
<iceroot> anthony: again, post a usefull descritpion (error-codes) and so on, we cant guess
<ravibn> Hi! I am trying to download adobe-flash-plugin from http://archive.canonocal.com Karmic/partner site it is taking too long
<`blackmk4`linux> http://www.fit-pc.com/fit-pc1/fit-pc-1-0-specifications.html
<`blackmk4`linux> would this be quick enough to serve as a router
<iceroot> ravibn: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Juniksz> how to display the grub before booting?
<ravibn> iceroot: thanks let me do that
<DJones> Juniksz: You should just be able to press and hold the shift key down when the computer is starting up, that should bring up the grub menu
<anthony> ok i will try to reboot again not using the recovery mode. ok please wait.. hope you can help me... i realy love ubuntu.
<mikeplus64> anthony: If there are any error messages then they usually help. ;)
<ravibn> iceroot: I got a error msg "Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate" after I executed the command you gave me
<c13> : I am connected via ppp0, using a script. I want to share the internet to the network. Typing /etc/network/interfaes shows "iface ppp0 inet ppp", but ppp0 does not appear in the connection manager. How can i set up the network-manager to share the internet?
<Juniksz> DJones, thanks
<ravibn> iceroot: did you get my error msg ?
<system404> ok so ive logged out and back in what now
<Ubuntu91human> Hello
<`blackmk4`linux> still 8x6?
<Ubuntu91human> anybody there?
<ravibn> Hi! I am trying to download adobe-flash-plugin from http://archive.canonocal.com Karmic/partner site it is taking too long Can u help me?
<Ubuntu91human> I have a problem with D-Link DWL-G122 usb wireless stick
<system404> black no
<Ubuntu91human> D-Link DWL-G122 works fine with Ubuntu 9.1 karmic
<`blackmk4`linux> what is it at
<Ubuntu91human> but can not work with Ubuntu 10.04LTS
<Ubuntu91human> Should I go Zyxel 271N?
<system404> 1280x1024 so is that it then if i reboot itll stick to what it should be and wont revert back to 800x600
<`blackmk4`linux> yeah, pretty much
<system404> nice thanks very much for ur help
<`blackmk4`linux> np, gl
<Ubuntu91human> Because both Ubuntu 9.1 / 10.04LTS work FINE with Zyxel 271N
<Ubuntu91human> Hello?
<Ubuntu91human> anybody............ help?
<Ubuntu91human> ................
<darkhack> morning...
<darkhack> <  Forgot - Anyone hee know how to use ubuntu default boot splash on kubuntu for Lucid?
<ravibn> Hi! I am trying to download adobe-flash-plugin from http://archive.canonocal.com Karmic/partner site it is taking too long
<jmkgreen> I'm getting an error from a script: /usr/bin/php^M: bad interpreter. There are no dos line endings (checked with ctrl+v, ctrl+m in vim), and mount shows the filesystem without noexec. Any further ideas?
<ravibn> some one need to reset this server http://archive.cannonical.com I guess
<Ten-Eight> ravibn: have you tried getting it from Adobe's website?
<gnugr> ravibn: read this before you install adobe-flash-pluins    ://www.fsf.org/news/free-software-foundation-statement-on-webm-and-vp8/?searchterm=webm
<saymoo> flash will incorporate webM in future versions
<saymoo> adobe announced it yesterday
<ForgeAus> What's webM?
<DASPRiD> ForgeAus, its like 42
<gnugr> since 19th this month all OS will use webM and vp8
<saymoo> the new videocodec based on vp8 (which is owned by google)
<ForgeAus> heh the meaning of life?
<DASPRiD> ForgeAus, the answer to everything ;)
<ForgeAus> I don't believe everything has an answer!
<gnusar> i want to install kdevelop on lucid, i heard it is available as backport.. is there a convenient way to access those backports?
<ravibn> <gnugr> the url gives me info that HTML 5 is ok does that mean we do not need flash?
<ForgeAus> (ie can webM tell what I had for breakfast yesterday? ehe :)
<DASPRiD> ForgeAus, two eggs, bacon and a sandwich
<ForgeAus> wrong
<DASPRiD> ForgeAus, no i'm right! :P
<DASPRiD> prove the opposite :)
<ForgeAus> careful what you wish for you just might get it !
<saymoo> gnugr: no false, Windows will not, so does osX, they stick to their beloved: h.264 codec, at least for a while
<gnugr> it will be soon through git-core
<ForgeAus> (regurgitation is rarely a pleasant experience)
<ravibn> gnugr : I am unable to run ustream.tv in chrome or firefox without this flash player
<bonjou_min> I use uTorrent (latest version) with Wine on Ubuntu 10.04 (updated). When starts uTorrent checks and asks for default application for torrent every time. Can i close this future from settings ?
<gnugr> correct ravibn
<saymoo> bonjou_min, depends on how well utorrent runs on your wine version
<saymoo> some features might not work well, since itś not running native
<saymoo> (as it would under windows)
<bonjou_min>  saymoo: i think the problem is on utorrent. because it does not have this option on settings :( or i did not see it ...
<ravibn> gnugr : so I need flash plugin otherwise it is quite difficult to browse the net
<saymoo> also between wine versions, their might be significant changes, and thus break functionality between eachother.. e.g. ver x the app works, in ver y it doesn't
<sealive> slimjimflim: HI BACK on a a Fresh installt karmic
<slimjimflim> sealive: oh ok
<slimjimflim> it would have been fun to reinstall the rest of that ;)
<airtonix> ravibn, whats stopping you from sudo apt-get install mozilla-flashplugin ?
<sealive> slimjimflim: wy shoudt first try to link it
<ravibn> airtonix : hang on let me try that one
<sealive> slimlshoudt have
<slimjimflim> huh?
<airtonix> ravibn, actually its other way round : flashplugin-mozilla
<slimjimflim> are you talking about pastebin?
<justme`> flash is in the ubuntu main repo?
<airtonix> ravibn, try again : flashplayer-mozilla
<airtonix> ravibn, or you can take your pick : apt-cache search flash
<sealive> slimjimflim: maybe the miss wars just the link python->python2.5 instet of 2.6
<sealive> slimjimflim: THANKS
<sealive> slimjimflim: i no go to DE
<ravibn> airtonix : I just got the flashplugin-installer is that the one
<slimjimflim> seatek: check this out: http://www.livemocha.com/
<airtonix> ravibn, not really sure because i didnt have to install flash to get it working
<airtonix> !flash | ravibn, justme`
<ubottu> ravibn, justme`: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<justme`> does ubuntu carry GTK 1?
<airtonix> justme`, explain yourself... it uses gtk2
<jussi> justme`: I dont think it does anymore
<jussi> got dropped sometime back
<justme`> yeah i know it "uses" GTK 2, but i only like 1 :)
<MACscr_lappy> should my gateway be listed in my interfaces file? I switched from dhcp to static and now i cant access the internet
<justme`> jussi: sounds like a compile job then
<MACscr_lappy> cant seem to see where i messed up and now i only have console access
<jussi> justme`: yeah, sounds like it. Mind, do an apt-cache search just in case Im wrong
<obscurant1st> whats u guys choice for a bit torrent client?
<obscurant1st> :o
<`blackmk4`linux> i run transmission-daemon
<`blackmk4`linux> and use it via web interface on my normal computer
<`blackmk4`linux> sabnzbd+ for actual downloading though
<`blackmk4`linux> run that via web interface too
<airtonix> obscurant1st, i use the process of mitosis
<Gamarok___> !knr
<justme`> can only pull up GTK2 :/
<obscurant1st> `blackmk4`linux, why web interface?
<obscurant1st> :o
<`blackmk4`linux> my linux box is a headless server
<obscurant1st> airtonix, mitosis, is it good? i never heard of it!
<Gamarok___> guys does anybody here know anything about knr
<`blackmk4`linux> when i ran linux primarily i hated gui - i ran fluxbox anyway
<airtonix> obscurant1st, without it life wouldn't exist
<wildbat> anyone can show me how do i setting up the buttons for "Logitech Cordless Desktop Comfort Laser" mouse?
<justme`> anyone know how insecure the original Ubuntu release is?
<airtonix> obscurant1st, i'd say thats a pretty good playcard
<justme`> i wanna use it for old-times sake :)
<airtonix> obscurant1st, you might also like to privately message ubottu the keyword : best
<DASPRiD> justme`, the original?
<DASPRiD> you mean the first one?
<justme`> DASPRiD: yup, the first release
<DASPRiD> probably… pretty
<Gamarok___> well?
<MACscr_lappy> i just upgraded to kernel 2.6.34 and am now having some issues with KMS loading. Anyone else have that issue?
<`blackmk4`linux> error messages?
<Lcawte> Is there any need for AV software on Ubuntu?
<red2kic> Lcawte: No.
<iceroot> !virus | Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<red2kic> Lcawte: AV is for silly Windows. :)
<`blackmk4`linux> say that when you get rootkitted, oh wait you probably won't know ;]
<MACscr_lappy> `blackmk4`linux: (EE) RADEON(2): [drm] failed to set drm interface version.
<MACscr_lappy> (EE) RADEON(2): Kernel modesetting setup failed
<lxsys> morning (or afternoon, or evening, or midnight) ubuntu... anybody know of a good software package like m$ access, but not in the openoffice suite?
<iceroot> `blackmk4`linux: an av isnt detecing that, also please remove the ` from your nick
<`blackmk4`linux> eh, it can
<`blackmk4`linux> and why
<red2kic> `blackmk4`linux: Making it hard for others to hilight you, I'd imagine.
<`blackmk4`linux> makes it easier, imo
<iceroot> `blackmk4`linux: its not nice to use tab with your nick on a german keyboard, so please remove it
<`blackmk4`linux> oh, german keyboard
<`blackmk4`linux> hahahahhaa
<`blackmk4`linux> that would suck indeed
<lxsys```````````> lol
<ravibn> airtonix : thnks I could get it installed
<ct529> hi guys. I had an accident and my physio told me I MUST stand up for 5 minutes and do some exercises every 30 minutes. Ubuntu in various flavours is my business desktop. Do you know of a software that allows me to lock the desktop for 5 minutes every 30 minutes, and pop out a windows telling me to do my exercises? I tend to over focus and forget!!!!
<marcin_> witam
<ct529> marcin_: is that for me? :)
<coz_> ct529,  I am sure there is a  time clock or  timer applet
<erUSUL> ct529: System>Preferences>Keyboard || Last tab
<rjcroy> ct529: you can probably put your screensaver as an every 30 mins cron job. might do it!
<coz_> ct529,  I think it is in fact named   timer applet
<coz_> ct529,  rather  gnome-timer-applet
<zultell> hello
<zultell> i needhelp
<ct529> coz_: thanks
<coz_> ct529,  not sure what it does overall
<quiescens> erusul's option should pretty match precisly
<ct529> erUSUL: I am on xfce at the moment, how do I get to preferences?
<erUSUL> ct529: System>Preferences>Keyboard || Last tab <<< it is desgned precisely for your problem
<zultell> can u all tell me howcan i install prison tycoon in ubuntu
<bauer_> got a problem with python2.6 on ubuntu. I would like to reinstall and make it default puython version
<ct529> erUSUL: thanks a lot
<ravibn> I need help with running IE 8 thru wine
<erUSUL> ct529: dunno if it will work in xfce the progrma is gnome-keyboard-properties
<bauer_> i just upgraded from erlier version off ubuntu
<xs2ubuntu> hye
<xs2ubuntu> hello
<zultell> hello
<xs2ubuntu> xs2ubuntu@xs2ubuntu-desktop:~$ firefox
<xs2ubuntu> Attempting to load libmoonloaderxpi
<xs2ubuntu> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot4> xs2ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zultell> can u all tell me howcan i install prison tycoon in ubuntu
<xs2ubuntu> dat my rpoblem
<ct529> erUSUL: I do not have that program .... I am using 10.04 LTS
<xs2ubuntu> im already purge the libmoon
<xs2ubuntu> and get the new
<ouyes> is there any tool to replace autoCAD in ubuntu ? I want to open the file produced in autoCAD under windows?
<xs2ubuntu> but i still got the same prob
<caac> hi, i'd like to set my date format to Fri, May 21 instead of Fri 21 May, anyone knows how?
<lxsys> anybody know of a good program like m$ access, but not in the openoffice suite?
<zultell> just go ubuntu software center
<erUSUL> ct529: well look into the xfce control panel or configuration programs to see if it has similar option
<ct529> erUSUL: what is the option called?
<justme`> lxsys: koffice?
<xs2ubuntu> Attempting to load libmoonloaderxpi
<xs2ubuntu>  Segmentation fault.. my firefox not working Im already purge the libmoon and get the new but still have same prob.. how come want to solve it???
<ravibn> Any help is appreciated for running IE 8 with wine
<lxsys> justme`: i'll take a look
<erUSUL> ct529: typing break; it forces you to stop typing it has to configuration. time between breaks and braek duration
<ct529> erUSUL: great, thanks a lot
<xs2ubuntu> who know abt libmoon here???
<Krishnandu> Hey Guys can you suggesting me something alternative to Nero Vision in Ubuntu??
<erUSUL> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<Krishnandu> okies...!!
<Krishnandu> But I want something using which I can make Video DVD
<zultell> ravibn:y u wanna use ie8 try use chromium
<erUSUL> !appdb | raving
<ubottu> raving: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Krishnandu> Hey Guys....Please suggest
<hellyeah> what
<Krishnandu> I wanna make video dvd which i can play in dvd player.
<erUSUL> Krishnandu: devede ?
<erUSUL> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.8-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1976 kB, installed size 4024 kB
<hellyeah> yes devede
<hellyeah> .d
<zultell> there\
<Krishnandu> I've video files as .avi, .mpeg etc
<Krishnandu> okies......thanks guys.....lemme check it out
<wildbat> anyone can show me how do i setting up the buttons for "Logitech Cordless Desktop Comfort Laser" mouse?
<ForgeAus> is it safe to pin lenny behind lucid?
<Guest35129> i have downloaded a software (tar), How can i install it ?
<iflema> wildbat xorg.conf settings should do it, dont ask me how. Done similar thing one to get scrollwheel working years ago????? ya might have to generate an xorg.conf
<adies> Guest35129, first uncompress it
<wildbat> iflema, >.< i don't know what to put inside the xorg.conf....
<PsYoS> hello
<iflema> wildbat hang on
<PsYoS> there is a people around here
<PsYoS> thats good
<mickster04> PsYoS: there are people around here*
<adies> Psychoholic, there are 1590 people here
<PsYoS> i see
<PsYoS> :)
<adies> PsYoS,  there are 1590 people here
<PsYoS> that is great* !!!
<mickster04> PsYoS: can we help you?
<PsYoS> ::)
<iflema> !buttons | wildbat
<ubottu> wildbat: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<PsYoS> i upgrade from Karmic to Lucid
<mickster04> PsYoS: well done
<PsYoS> fixed grub
<iflema> wildbat thatll give ya an idea
<lalla> how to install oracle on ubuntu?
<PsYoS> but now xp wont boot
<mickster04> PsYoS: run int terminal "4~sudo update-grub"
<lalla> how to install oracle on ubuntu?
<mickster04> in terminal* "update-grub"
<wildbat> iflema, tried that~ there is no details information on how to get the map and put in the file
<mickster04> llanero: chill out we saw you the first time
<mickster04> PsYoS: when u run update-grub it should say what it has found
<PsYoS> yes
<mickster04> PsYoS: and then it should say win xp
<PsYoS> it was in the grub menu the first time
<mickster04> PsYoS: well ahave u run it since then?
<PsYoS> when i press enter on it its reboot it on grub again
<mickster04> PsYoS: so it still shows but the boot isw broken?
<PsYoS> image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<PsYoS> Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda1
<PsYoS> done
<mickster04> PsYoS: yea thats fine
<mickster04> it means its found it
<PsYoS> sorry about paste
<PsYoS> yes so it still shows but the boot isnt work
<PsYoS> can i repair windows somehow then fix boot loader again
<PsYoS> on easy way
<mickster04> isn't working* or doesn't work :P
<PsYoS> doesnt
<PsYoS> sorry
<mickster04> PsYoS: yeah prolly
<mickster04> PsYoS: just run the windows disk and repair,
<hadoop> Guys... I am a complete newbie.... and was wondering... which would the best place to start on linux....
<mickster04> then run the ubuntu disk to fix grub
<mickster04> hadoop: i htink you mean where
<PsYoS> ok
<hadoop> yes sorry
<Guest54878> i have ntfs partition, and ubuntu partition, when i boot into ubuntu, will i be able to edit ntfs partition files?
<PsYoS> that is only solution
<PsYoS> i guess
<mickster04> Guest54878: yes
<wildbat> PsYoS, you can use testdisk to fix thou
<mickster04> PsYoS: yeah, ubuntu can't fix windows boots
<jrib> hadoop: just install it and use it
<wildbat> mickster04, not ture
<mickster04> wildbat: really?
<wildbat> mickster04, yes
<Guest54878> mickster04, really? no additional apps I need to install? caan you link me to a help article about it?
<psankar> Is there any place where I can get a DVD image of ubuntu ? I see only CD image
<PsYoS> wildbat, how
<wildbat> let me get the link ~
<jrib> PsYoS: cdimages.ubuntu.com ironically
<Guest54878> !dvd | psankar
<ubottu> psankar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest54878> NO...
<jrib> psankar: cdimages.ubuntu.com ironically
<mickster04> Guest54878: no need, there will be a link in Places>**Gb drive
<Guest54878> psankar, google ubuntu dvd edition, I lknow it exists but ddon't remember where
<mickster04> psankar: why do u need a dvd image?
<psankar> mickster04, I dont want to connect to the internet. I want all the packages to be available in one media
<iflema> wildbat did ya have a stab at xinput?
<psankar> jrib, thanks.
<wildbat> PsYoS, http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<mickster04> psankar: either way you are going to download them?
<wildbat> iflema, nope
<psankar> Guest54878, cdimages.ubuntu.com might help i believe
<PsYoS> can it be if i installed grub on dev/sda1 (windows partition) i fckd up windoze files ?
<psankar> mickster04, yes. but this is only one-time. I can burn this in a dvd and can use it from my hometown where there is no internet connectivity
<PsYoS> wildbat, thank u
<wildbat> PsYoS, YES ~
<llanero> mickster04: ?
<wildbat> PsYoS, you overwrite the ntfs boot sector by doing this
<wildbat> PsYoS, install grub on /sda not sda1
<PsYoS> it will boot xp normaly ?
<wildbat> PsYoS, it should ~
<lxsys> sorry if this is a kind of n00b question... but how do I kompile koffice?
<PsYoS> ok
<PsYoS> i will try that
<PsYoS> mickster04, wildbat thanks ! :)
<LjL> lxsys: why would you compile koffice :o (especially if a 'n00b')
<shafiei> hi there
<shafiei> i got a question about ubuntu mixed with a little networking!!!
<lxsys> LjL: because i want kexi
<arand> !compile | lxsys
<ubottu> lxsys: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mdkaneda55> lxsys: http://wiki.koffice.org/index.php?title=Build_KOffice
<lxsys> thanks :)
<shafiei> i got this computer, which has got a file named wpa_supplicant in etc/wpa_supplicant directory
<shafiei> my question is
<LjL> lxsys: hmm i've found this package archive for it (no guarantees though) http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu/pool/main/k/koffice/
<caac> hi there, i'd like to use gloobus preview, this requires me to have nautilus elementary and ofcourse the gloobuspreview installed, but i'd like to always use the stable versions of both, and all i can find are PPA's for both of them
<shafiei> am i able to connect to an accesspoint with copying this file and the file /etc/network/interfaces in the same directory in an other computer?
<shafiei> nobody is here!!!
<lxsys> LjL: ok, I'll take a look now
<wildbat> shafiei, well depends if the connecting information is in that file ... ~
<iflema> wildbat running xev should give you the button numbers..... click outside the box and look for button number = step 1
<shafiei> of course it is!
<wildbat> iflema, no number show at all ~ inside or outside :<
<iflema> wildbat numbers show in the terminal
<wildbat> shafiei, i should then
<mickster04> shafiei: i think you can copy the file fine
<wildbat> iflema, OH!
<jatt> the fonts in the ubuntu software center are way to big. any way to make them smaller?
<jatt> in lucid.
<MaMoUs> no update notification in ubuntu 10.04
<wildbat> iflema, it can't detect all >.<
<MaMoUs> how to fix ?
<airtonix> jatt, system > preferences > appearance > font > dpi = 72
<arand> MaMoUs: as in icon?
<MaMoUs> yes
<_midwestward> the ctime of the log file from the python logger appears to change whenever a new log entry is recorded, but shouldn't the ctime only change when the inode changes?
<airtonix> jatt, fonts > details > dpi = 72
<MaMoUs> and even it does not show updates
<jatt> airtonix: hm. actually all other applications look perfectly fine. why should I change the setting globally? The update software center is the only one application that shows too large fonts.
<iflema> wildbat not even the buttons that work, do no buttons work?
<Ek|mu5> hello all
<mickster04> hi
<arand> MaMoUs: Was disabled back in jaunty I think. remove the gconf-key /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch  to re-enable it.
<arand> MaMoUs: Or unset the key, rather
<wildbat> iflema, only the basic one work ~, some don't have button number, some no event poped :<
<Severian> kj1986, Did you get your network issues resolved?
<Ek|mu5> anyone here know a way to get wget's pid cleanly with the -mb flags? I want to execute another command right after
<Ek|mu5> this is for a shell script btw
<airtonix> jatt, /shrug i never noticed because i dont use it to install stuff...
<mickster04> Ek|mu5: can u not do command1; command2
<LjL> Ek|mu5: echo $!
<Ek|mu5> mickster04: wget would be backgrounded with the -b, the next command would execute right after it moves to the background
<jatt> airtonix: does it show large fonts in your case too?
<MaMoUs> update notifier don't auto lunch
<Ek|mu5> I need the wget to finish the mirror first
<mickster04> Ek|mu5: run a screen session
<airtonix> jatt, where do you see large fonts ? can you screenshot  it ?
<Ek|mu5> LjL: tried it with wait pid, can't seem to get it to work though
<mickster04> Ek|mu5: that way you can leave it running and then go bac to it if u need, but also queue up commands
<jatt> sure will do an screenshot
<airtonix> jatt, i actually see small fonts when i click details of a package
<Ek|mu5> mickster04: it's a cron job
<sinux> have any one tried peppermintOS
<mickster04> Ek|mu5: lol ok i bow out of this one
<LjL> !ot | sinux
<ubottu> sinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sinux> ubottu, thx
<LjL> Ek|mu5: hmm, $! of course needs to be called immediately after running wget, there must not be any intervening lines...
<LjL> Ek|mu5: if there are, try storing it with PID=$!
<Ek|mu5> LjL: possible was VAR=`wget -mb` would put the stdout message that also has the PID in text to VAR,  REGEX the VAR text for the numeric PID then do wait pid then execute?
<sinux>  I've a small question about the ubuntu updater
<aks_> greezmunkey  r u dere?
<jatt> yes the details are fine, but the fonts for Departments, Accessories, etc. are way too big
<LjL> Ek|mu5: err... i guess that could work, but $! seems so much simpler =) i'd investigate why it isn't working, first
<Ek|mu5> LjL: no PID gets returned with the -b flag though
<sinux> Y doesn't it update regularly as the earlier one
<caac> hi there, i'd like to use gloobus preview, this requires me to have nautilus elementary and ofcourse the gloobuspreview installed, but i'd like to always use the stable versions of both, and all i can find are PPA's for both of them
<aks_> how to share the internet connection over the ad hoc network
<getxsick> default graphic driver for X is vesa?
<Ek|mu5> PID=$! won't get wget's pid if -b flag is set
<LjL> Ek|mu5: can't you run wget without the -b flag and with & instead?
<jatt> here is the screenshot:
<jatt> http://picfront.de/d/7CME
<airtonix> jatt, im also using a custom font
<Ek|mu5> was also thinking about wget && next command
<Severian> sinux, Update manager did not change much between Karmic and lucid.  I auto launches to interrupt you work now, but it is scheduled just the same.
<airtonix> jatt, oh right the index page
<jatt> yes the index page
<rovanion> Hello lads. Where can I find the package called wacom-tools that I use to install for my wacom board. It is available in Debian Testing and has been available in Ubuntu, where is it now?
<sinux> Severian, OK, but I'm using the x64 bit version but when I check manually it list the update's but never automatically inform me as the earlier one.
<lxsys> LjL:Thanks, the beta packages you suggested work almost perfectly for me :)
<student> Hi all i am not able to modify the flash player preferences
<airtonix> jatt, http://imagebin.org/97795
<Severian> sinux, You say it lists them.  How is that not informing you about them?
<aks_> how to share the internet connection over the ad hoc network
<jatt> airtonix: yours look much better
<airtonix> !ics | aks_
<ubottu> aks_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<m_tadeu> hi...is there a memory tester in any package? I mean, I don't want to use the one from grub
<jatt> airtonix: did you change something to have smaller fonts?
<airtonix> jatt, i use 72 dpi and Segoe UI font
<wildbat> m_tadeu, y not it is one of the best one ~
<Ek|mu5> Next question: replaced OpenBSD on my ThinkPad T60 with 10.04, sometimes right after the ureadahed message at  boot, screen becomes corrupted and computer locks up
<Ek|mu5> any ideas?
<Ek|mu5> didn't get this with OBSD, 9.04 or 9.10
<m_tadeu> wildbat: because I'm doing stuff that I need to keep doing
<airtonix> Ek|mu5, bsd != linux
<wildbat> m_tadeu, run in VM then ~ thou you can't test all your memory that way
<Ek|mu5> airtonix: I know that, I only experienced the problem on 10.04 on the same machine
<Ek|mu5> airtonix: fresh and clean installs for everything I try out on the T60
<Ek|mu5> airtonix: so far, only 10.04 has crapped out at boot
<Delaya> anyone knows how to fix adobe flash player problem on lucid?
<Severian> Delaya, remove it
<student> Delaya, what problem you are facing??
<Ek|mu5> airtonix: made a clean install again of 9.10 and tested for a week, didn't exhibit the problems I described
<Severian> Delaya, It won't cause problems then.
<baers> hi
<student> Delaya, i am also facing some problems
<aks_> airtonix  can u please help
<Ademan> so, contrary to what I was expecting, upgrading to Lucid from Karmic drastically increased my boot time, short of doing a fresh install, what can I do to shorten my boot time?
<Delaya> well it works on videos, but on other aps with javascript it creshes
<jrib> Ademan: what sort of numbers are you talking about?
<baers> I would restart my gnome without sudo. but it gives an error:     http://codepad.org/DIdgOO3P
<baers> What can i do?
<student> Delaya, for me i am not able to change the preference of flash player
<Ek|mu5> Ademan: turn off what you don't need, the /etc/init.d directory should give you an idea what runs at boot
<sinux> Severian, Yes and the updater doesnt's get auto launched
<Ademan> jrib: unfortunately I don't have numbers, but my boot time now is multiple minutes, before it was easily under a minute
<Severian> Ademan, My Lucid boxes boot and shutdown noticably faster.
<jrib> baers: what does « sudo service gdm restart » do?  Why do you want to do this anyway?
<Ademan> Ek|mu5: sure I'm familiar, but what I'm looking for are known "gotcha"s  that might have occurred during the upgrade
<ForgeAus> yes lucid is noticably faster booting and shutting down
<jrib> Ademan: right, something's wrong.  I would get a bootchart and analyze it to find the culprit
<aks_> ubottu  this is a very long and complicated proces...pls tell some easy process
<rjcroy> gdm restart will restart the X-Windows session effecively
<Ademan> jrib: good call
<ddavids> hi all, pls id like to setup drupal, i need help on tht...btw, im a noob
<Severian> sinux, There are a couple of places that have settings that affect that.  First, open Update Manages.  Go to settings and see what you have for automatic updates.  Then, go to System/Preferences/Startup Applications and see if Update Notifier is checked.
<Ademan> ddavids: you probably want to talk to the drupal folks about that...
<jrib> ddavids: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<Ademan> ddavids: #drupal
<ddavids> Ademan: thanks
<fcuker-overlord> the anjuta the only IDE that can manage projects from makefiles? is there any other?
<ddavids> jrib: thanks
<Ek|mu5> Ademan: changelog? my Google-fu is failing me :(
<airtonix> ddavids, dont use the drupal in the repos.
<Ademan> fcuker-overlord: kdevelop does
<Ademan> Ek|mu5: thanks, but don't worry about it, jrib is right, I should profile and find out what the problem is before I even bothered anyone else
<ddavids> airtonix: got tht, already got it frm the web
<fcuker-overlord> Ademan:  ok i'll try, is doing all this manually easy?
<baers> jrib: i have a backup of my desktop. if i copy it to /home/username/Desktop the files are in but gnome didnt show them.
<vikas> any one knows to install mac os x
<Ademan> fcuker-overlord: makefiles are quite easy actually, it's when you start getting into automake, autoconf and all that where things get messy (not necessarily hard, but messy)
<LjL> vikas: this is the Ubuntu channel
<jrib> baers: do you see anything on your desktop?
<Ek|mu5> Ademan: no prob :D
<bonhoffer> is there a guide to configure sendmail?
<baers> jrib: no thats it. the files are there but didnt shown
<jrib> baers: when you right click on your desktop, do you get a menu?
<Delaya> student: else it works perfectly?
<bonhoffer> i just installed sendmail using apt -- how can i test it?
<baers> jrib: yes
<rocket16> vikas: Friend, this is Ubuntu Linux site. So, better will be there, if you ask the question to Mac IRC. (Glad to see you from India)
<baers> http://codepad.org/8Wpy1M0j @ jrib
<K-19> bonhoffer : Google it.
<Ek|mu5> bonhoffer: could you pick an easier to manage MTA?
<jrib> baers: we'll troubleshoot gdm later, I don't think it's related
<bonhoffer> my ubnutu box exists only for wordpress -- whatever it needs
<jrib> baers: pastebin the contents of ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<rocket16> l
<fcuker-overlord> Ademan: can you give me some resources to learn to do this the way developers do, i mean managing the project with these and how to extract the dependencies from existing projects etc
<jellow> !wirless
<LjL> !msg the bot > jellow
<ubottu> jellow, please see my private message
<Ek|mu5> bonhoffer: Google it, RTFM, it's somewhat difficult to get started
<Ek|mu5> bonhoffer: took me a few hours to set up properly
<bonhoffer> Ekimu5, what mail server do you recommend That is easier
<baers> jrib: i copy the files. if i go over the filemanager to ~/Desktop and refresh, there are shown on desktop. because of that i think: the gnome-desktop need a "refresh" too with a gnome-restart
<ddavids> pls how may i get mo themes for lucid?
<jrib> baers: so now your files *do* show on your desktop?
<Ek|mu5> bonhoffer: exim is easier
<vikas> i wanna install mac os from xubantu plz help
<K-19> bonhoffer : Many tried but very few somehow succeed in making send mail work correctly!
<baers> jrib: yes but i wouldnt go every time to filemanager and refresh
<jrib> vikas: get your os x disk, put it in your drive, reboot and boot from the disk, follow instructions
<baers> jrib: i do all with a shellscript
<jrib> baers: this is making little sense to me
<Ek|mu5> K-19: true, it's very flexible though
<jellow> I have an atheros based wirless card yet does not come up on ifconfig neither does eth0 .. What has happened ?
<vikas> i did that but partation error
<baers> jrib: http://codepad.org/w2L3q1gc
<remoteCTRL1> how do i mount an iso image?
<jrib> vikas: ##mac for help with mac
<jrib> !iso | remoteCTRL1
<ubottu> remoteCTRL1: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Ek|mu5> remoteCTRL1: mount -t iso9660 -loop
<Severian> baers, Gnome has that feature and has had it for a couple of years.  When a file is put into the Desktop directory, a file notification event happens and the display is updated.  If yours does not do that, you has changed a setting.
<jrib> baers: well you just said your desktop is being displayed now
<Ek|mu5> whoops forgot the o
<remoteCTRL1> jrib: Ek|mu5: nice, thanks guys!
<baers> Severian: where can i check it?
<Ek|mu5> remoteCTRL1: no prob
<Severian> I'd start looking in google.  I tested the feature in a couple of versions of Ubuntu before I told you.  You are running Gnome, and not fluxbox or some other desktop, aren't you?
<K-19> bonhoffer : http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5507
<bonhoffer> K-19: thanks
 * jellow checked bios Wlan0 was disabled , Fixed now 
<aks_> please help to share my internet conn over th ad hoc
<Ek|mu5> bonhoffer: good luck with that :)
<sinux> Severian, every thing you mentioned is in default nothing has been changed
<baers> jrib: again. I think you didnt unterstand me (because my bad english? :D). If i write rm -rf /home/username/* in the console, all files are deleted. than: cp /thebackupfolder/ /home/username/   and  ls /home/username/Desktop/ show all files. but the gnome desktop didnt  do it. I have all there, gnome works well. I have the menu the backgroundimage etc. but the files arent there.
<aks_> sinux cud u please help me
<sinux> aks_, ok \
<jrib> baers: but they show up if you hit the reload button in nautilus at the desktop or something?
<K-19> ask_ : ad hoc ??
<xiaoxinchen> hello?
<aks_> sinux im not able to share my internet connection over the ad hoc in ubuntu 10.04
<baers> jrib: yes. right
<xiaoxinchen> am I in a room?
<jussi> xiaoxinchen: yes
<baers> and now i think: gnome need a refresh too
<jrib> !manual > vikas
<ubottu> vikas, please see my private message
<baers> as a restart
<jussi> xiaoxinchen: how can we help you?
<sinux> mmmmm
<xiaoxinchen> Wow!I am first to use xchat
<jrib> vikas: the manual that ubottu linked you to and http://help.ubuntu.com are great resources for getting started
<xiaoxinchen> What do you talk about?
<Dr_Willis> xiaoxinchen:  this is a ubuntu support channel.
<Ek|mu5> xiaoxinchen: on telepathy I take it
<baers> jrib: and now, i search a command to resfresh the gnome-desktop. but i am not root (cant do something with sudo)
<Dr_Willis> xiaoxinchen:  chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic or other channels
<jussi> xiaoxinchen: you can "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" for general chat
<sinux> aks_, do you get any error messages when you do that
<jrib> baers: it's probably sufficient to restart nautilus?  There should also be a nicer way
<aks_> sinux no
<sinux> the other nod doesn't get any Internet is it?
<baers> jrib: but i wouldnt go every time to nautilus in /home/usr/Desktop and refresh it. Or has nautilus a shell command to refresh a path, too?
<m_tadeu> the grub menu is not being displayed....how do I make it apear?
<justme`> m_tadeu: try ESC
<baers> jrib: i do this del ~ and cp every login :)
<jrib> baers: I suggested you restart nautilus, but I assume there is some way to accomplish "refreshing" without restarting nautilus too.  Why do you do that?
<m_tadeu> justme`: thx
<aks_> sinux u dere
<sinux> aks_, wht
<aks_> sinux please help me
<vikas> i just install opera and wanna make it as defolt
<Guest83932> I want to install DSL to my pendrive and boot from there. Can this be done using syslinux? I've gota tutorial in front of me but I just want to know if the the thing will be bootable or I'll only get to run it inside another OS
<justme`> Guest83932: you'll need to make USB bootable via your BIOS
<m_tadeu_> justme`: didn't work
<sinux> aks_, well ad hoc is little out of my league so I suggest u post your problem in full detail in the forum sorry I can't be much help ask
<klaas111> Hi all; Any ideas on how to work with an UMTS stick (vodafone) without nm-applet? I'm not able to use nm-applet because I have no tray (I'm running XMonad and want to keep my screen clean).
<K-19> ask_ : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<Guest83932> justme`, You mean set the boot priority to removable media, right? But the OS will boot from pendrive only if it has some bootloader, right? And syslinux is a bootloader?
<rocket16> klass111: Use Gnome-ppp
<m_tadeu_> how do I configure grub to display the menu?
<klaas111> rocket: thx, will try
<baers> jrib: i find the same problem:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/gnome-desktop-doesnt-refresh-automatically-564599/        :DD
<rocket16> klaas111: Sure, my pleasure, :D
<jrib> baers: that's a really old post
<justme`> m_tadeu_: cat /etc/boot/menu.lst should show a comment stating the key
<baers> jrib: but f5 works :)
<jrib> baers: presumably, your desktop works fine when you don't delete your home directory.  You never answered my question about why you are doing this, or did I miss it?
<justme`> Guest83932: yeah your BIOS has to be able to boot USB pen drives, if you have the USB image it should run like a CD/DVD
<m_tadeu_> justme`: that file doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<baers> jrib: my kids do a lot of trash in the home/ i would reset it after every logout
<Ademan> does anyone know how to disable upstart jobs so that they can still be started manually? https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/94065 suggests the functionality is there
<jrib> baers: you do know about the guest account?
<baers> yes
<Guest83932> justme`, Oh yes. Let me try it anyway. Syslinux makes things boot from pendrive. That's all I really need to know.
<jrib> baers: why don't you just use that?
<jrib> (since it does exactly what you are trying to hack together)
<justme`> m_tadeu_: ls /etc/default/grub/ you want the menu list
<baers> jrib: because the guest didnt start automatically. and i have ssh and other thinks under this account
<dewman> hello, does anyone know how you would add a folder as a favorite in UNE 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> dewman: it obeys the nautilus favourites
<jrib> baers: wait, your kids use the same account you do?
<justme`> brb
<ActionParsnip> dewman: drag the folder to the left pane in nautilus
<baers> jrib: yes. but its okay. dont say something other :)
<raffaele> hi. I have lucid. I want to install the 'foomatic-gui' packet from synaptic but it won't install it. It says that it depends by the 'python-gtkhtml2' packet  and that packet is not installable. i checked for that packet (python-gtkhtml2) in synaptic and in the internet archive of ubuntu and it looks like there is no such packet on lucid. On the ubuntu site, i found that packet for karmic but not for lucid
<zamba> when installing ubuntu you have the option of encrypting your home folder.. is it possible to activate this afterwards? and/or select something else you want to encrypt?=
<jrib> baers: seems like it would be easier to just give them the guest account to play in.  Or just give them their own accounts, that way they can do whatever they want
<baers> hmm
<ActionParsnip> jrib: theres also auditing of activity so you can point fingers ;)
<riktking> !ubottu apache
<raffaele> why there is no 'python-gtkhtml2' packet for lucid?
<riktking> having issues setting up apache2
<bonhoffer> how do i remove sendmail
<riktking> keep getting a 403 error when logging in
<bonhoffer> sudo apt-get remove sendmail didn't work
<jussi> riktking: while you can get help with that here, you may have a little better luck in #ubuntu-server
<rocket16> bonhoffer: Try removing that package in Synaptic.
<bonhoffer> i am on a ssh shell
<K-19> raffaele, http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/foomatic-gui
<temp> B4 10.04 it was required to get "non free" drivers for nvidia video cards whauch was made simple through the menus. That same menu selection no longer states that any drivers are required. I haven't seen anything about nvidia open sourcing their drivers. So what is going on in 10.04?
<bonhoffer> rocket16: can't i do that from apt-get remove
<jrib> raffaele: seems like it's unmaintained (see the bugs on launchpad and debian's bug tracker)
<Zeek_> Heya all...I have been having an annoying problem under 10.04 on a normal desktop.  I use a Logitech USB headset and periodically, under different apps, the sound system seems to lock up; things like VLC will stop in the middle of playing, no navigation and the like.  Any ideas?
<rocket16> bonhoffer: Certainly, but in certain cases, extra packages are related to that, which are also to be removed. So, you need to remove those packages too, along with sendmail from Snaptic. Synaptic will ask you automatically about those packages.
<riktking> jussi, thanks
<ActionParsnip> temp: I always personally use: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185     works perfectly on my onboard 6150
<SweetWerraIsBack> Hi all
<rocket16> Zeek_: Did you update the System?
<SweetWerraIsBack> i have a question
<rocket16> !ask | SweetWerraIsBack
<ubottu> SweetWerraIsBack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<airtonix> SweetWerraIsBack, i might not have your answer.
<Zeek_> rocket16,  mhm, it was a shiney new install with the update performed
<rocket16> !hi | SweetWerraIsBack
<ubottu> SweetWerraIsBack: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SweetWerraIsBack> i got cdrom image off 10.04 and i roll on 9.10 . what i want to do is to update my 9.10 to 10.04 with a cd rom image
<rocket16> Zeek_: I see. Are you using ALSA Drivers, or PulseAudio or OSS?
<ActionParsnip> SweetWerraIsBack: you need the altenate ISO then
<Zeek_> rocket16, I would assume the default for 10.04.  I do see alsa-util entries in /var/log/syslog
<rocket16> SweetWerraIsBack: ActionParsnip is right. Or, you can upgrade via Internet directly. But a clean install is always welcome, after backing up the Home folder, :)
<klaas111> I'm trying to set up a Mobile Broadband connection w/ gnome-ppp; any idea on where I can find the correct phone nr?
<jrib> raffaele: you should file a bug if one doesn't already exist against foomatic-gui at bugs.ubuntu.com
<Zeek_> rocket16, I also see pulseaudio entries (ratelimit events suppressed).  Just odd with it being USB and all; headser does work too, at least under ThatOtherOS.
<SweetWerraIsBack> thx rocket :)
<rocket16> SweetWerraIsBack: My pleasure, my friend, :)
<rocket16> Zeek_: I see, I do think, it might be bug. This might help a little: http://www.hamrobrt.com/solved-lucid-lynx-sound-problem-solved-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<dewman> ActionParsnip, i have moved the folder over to the left, but what I would like is to have the folder appear in the Favorites on the desktop. The only that that shows right now is the stock items, firefox,evolution,cheese,etc... Does that make sense?
<msd> I got the weirdest netwroking problem
<msd> if i ssh into my lucid box
<msd> and do apt-get commands
<msd> it resolves internet addresses
<msd> if i do it directly on the box
<msd> it cannot resolve nor ping any external addresses
<Zeek_> rocket16, ok I will give it a look
<msd> whats up with that?
<ActionParsnip> dewman: oic, er you could make a script to launch nautilus and open a folder, make a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications to launch it, then add it as a favourite
<rocket16> Zeek_: Sure, :) My pleasure
<ActionParsnip> msd: ease up on the enter key dude, you can type long lines like this and not only is it easier to read you don't scroll the channel like crazy
<K-19> msd : ??
<ActionParsnip> msd: try: dig www.yahoo.com     do you use the same as when you dig from the ssh session?
<bonhoffer> i can't update time: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<bonhoffer> 21 May 11:59:03 ntpdate[16108]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<Hutley> people, how is made this image? http://lh4.ggpht.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/S-lvkkLEDtI/AAAAAAAAH3c/EB7S7jhkhtE/image_thumb
<rovanion> I need help configuring my wacom tablet to be relative and not an absolute mapping of my screen
<bonhoffer> why would my ntp socket be in use?
<lxsys> does anybody know how to do a report in kexi?
<ActionParsnip> dewman: basically making a launcher yourself then you can add it, you can copy one of the current desktop folders and change the command and other things
<klaas111> rocket16: gnome-ppp asks me for all kinds of stuff I don't know (for example: the phone nr.) Is there any way to find out what nm-applett does automatically so I can mimick that?
<bonhoffer> most important, how do i set my offset?
<klaas111> or is there any way to run nm-applet or something similar without the tray?
<K-19> bonhoffer : Kill it.
<oCean_> bonhoffer: probably ntpd is already running
<bonhoffer> K-19: got it
<ActionParsnip> klaas111: i think wicd runs without the tray
<bonhoffer> it works now, but my offset is off
<rocket16> klaas111: Sure, you can Just right click the Anirban Applet, and select "Edit Connections", then enter into it. Then select your connection in any of the tabs, and edit it (just press edit button, and see the information)
<rocket16> klass111: Oops, sorry I meant Network applet (
<klaas111> actionParsnap:  wicd has UMTS supported as well?
<kev_> I copied all the contents of the DSL into a pendrive and installed syslinux into it. When I reboot, the syslinux loads and displays a "boot :" prompt. What should I do to boot DSL?
<barberan> where do I get virtualbox under 10.04 ?
<histo> barberan: you can use the ose version in the repos or download form their site.
<shuosun> hello
<ActionParsnip> klaas111: whats UMTS?
<ActionParsnip> barberan: its in the repo
<klaas111> rocket16: but I don't have a tray
<ActionParsnip> !info virtualbox-ose | barberan
<ubottu> barberan: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.6-dfsg-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 8071 kB, installed size 28924 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<klaas111> UMTS = highspeed broadband intranet;
<iflema> barberan from software centre or 4 if ya need usb virtuabox.org
<shuosun> what are you donging
<klaas111> with a mdem stick
<klaas111> modem
<rocket16> klass111: No problm, just go to System->Preferences-Networks
<K-19> barberan : Sun VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> klaas111: not sure, never used one
<ActionParsnip> K-19: its oracle now :)
<K-19> ActionParsnip : Yep!
<msd> i seem to loose dns stuff 30 sec after a reboot
<msd> any ideas?
<klaas111> rocket16: I must have forgotten to tell that I have no menus either; but I'm sure you can tell me which command System->Preferences->Networks runs
<vikas> how to chat on yahoo
<callaghan> Where can I find the download for Ubuntu 9.10 on the Ubuntu home page?
<vikas> empathy is not getting connected
<obscurant1st> vikas, use pidgin
<obscurant1st> or use meebo.com
<vikas> k
<vikas> ill try
<vikas> thnx
<rocket16> klass111: Sre, it is "nm-connection-editor" without quotes
<ActionParsnip> msd: try manually setting dns to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<obscurant1st> np
<ActionParsnip> msd: you can also install dnsmasq and make your first dns be 127.0.0.1  makes web browsing faster
<vikas> i wanna make opera as defauld browser
<vikas> how can i do it
<bonhoffer> how do i set the offset time ubuntu
<flexiondotorg> System -> Preferences -> Prefered Applications
<K-19> vikas : Try some settings in Option of Opera browser
<ActionParsnip> !default | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<bonhoffer> i am on an ssh shell and need to set the offset
<ActionParsnip> hmm, not useful. flexiondotorg's advise is good ;)
<vikas> k
<klaas111> rocket16: network-manager-gnome is the package containing nm-connection-manager, and it conflicts w/ wicd. I would like to retain the possibility to connect to wireless w/o X.
<rocket16> klass111: I see, it might not be installed there, :(
<azlon> how can i tell what graphics card i am running? in windows i would go to device manager...
<klaas111> maybe I'm overly complicating stuff. But I'd like to think the good stuff that Gnome brings in many cases could (should) be disconnected from the Gnome Desktop
<klaas111> sigh...
<jerry_> how about adobe air applicants
<ActionParsnip> jerry_: install adobe air first, then you can use them
<vikas> not getting opera as default
<vikas> help
<vikas> m using xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jerry_: cd ~; wget http://airdownload.adobe.com/air/lin/download/1.5/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin; chmod +x ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin; sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<rsk> azlon type lspci in a terminal and it will show
<K-19> azlon : Run --> Dxdiag
<vikas> help
<vikas> plz
<ActionParsnip> vikas: quit hammering enter
<K-19> vikas : Try some settings in Option of Opera browser---> set as default browser
<vikas> wanna set opera as default
<ActionParsnip> vikas: system -> preferences -> preferred apps. If Opera is not in the drop down list then in a terminal run: which opera    copy the output and put it in the custom browser box
<vikas> no setting is there
<vikas> m using xubantu
<vikas> i am new to linux
<bonhoffer> how can i change my hostname?
<fedru09> Do you know how to use a terminal (or open one)?
<fedru09> vikas..
<bonhoffer> hostname doesn't take on reloads
<ActionParsnip> vikas: http://crunchbang.org/uploads/120407065145-ubuntu-preferred-applications.png  that screen
<bonhoffer> do i need to put my hostname in .bash or something?
<ActionParsnip> !hostname | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<K-19> bonhoffer : hostname --fqd
<bonhoffer> K-19: now /etc/hostname is empty so i just put my name in there
<bonhoffer> my hostname . . .
<jungli> what is /ect/hosts ?
<vikas> <ActionParsnip> thnx i gt it
<bonhoffer> jungli: like a local dns
<bonhoffer> just maps ip addresses to words
<bonhoffer> afaik
<K-19> bonhoffer : /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<benjah> Witam
<bonhoffer> K-19 there is no script there
<fedru09> Hey. I'm using irssi. I would like to create an alias for starting irssi, connecting to someserver.com and joining #somechannel. Could anyone help me do that?
<fedru09> Maybe something like: "irssi ubuntu" and it would join this server and channel.
<K-19> bonhoffer : Let me give you a link..
<MikeChelen> anyone know a good program for editing adobe illustrator .ai files?
<piero> how do i update openvas using terminal
<Soyo> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<fedru09> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<piero> how do i update openvas using terminal
<karthik> one of my cut command give me lots of integers .. I need to find the count of those integers ..
<kriss> helo
<vikas> i have multimedia key board
<histo> fedru09: you don't need to creaet an alias for that
<kriss> hi
<vikas> microsoft
<histo> fedru09: you just add the freenode server to connect and ubuntu channel to autojoin
<karthik> Please need urgent help :  one of my cut command give me lots of integers .. I need to find the count of those integers ..
<kriss> good bye
<iceroot> karthik: sounds like a question for #bash
<fedru09> histo: as parameters when launcing irssi?
<histo> fedru09: inside of irssi int he status window. That way whenever irssi is launched it will autoconnnect.
<iceroot> fedru09: as parameter or creating an irssi-config
<vikas> multimedia short-cut is not working
<vikas> any driver plz suggest
<iceroot> !shortcut | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<piero> how do i update openvas using terminal
<sr_rules> karthik ., use wc command
<iceroot> piero: sudo apt-get install openvas   (if it is a package in the repos)
<vikas> k
<histo> fedru09: see /help server
<histo> fedru09: and /help channel in irssi
<jungli> thanks bonhoffer
<jungli> :P
<karthik> i need to count the integers those are result of the cut commnd .. not the line count
<fedru09> histo: ah.. thanks. I'll just try that. One moment
<jungli> how can i set my nis server :P
<piero> i have installed it but do not have the plugins so i want to update it
<histo> fedru09: yeah I have freenode as autojoin and some of the the channels on here.  I then run irssi on my server with screen so I just stay connected
<jungli> how can i set my nis server :P
<fedru09> histo: /help server and /help channel does nothing..
<histo> fedru09: in the status window it will show you help for adding a server
<piero> i have installed it but do not have the plugins so i want to update it
<fedru09> histo: i don't see any status window..
<iceroot> !who | piero
<ubottu> piero: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iceroot> fedru09: alt + 1
<bondiblueos9> hello
<fedru09> iceroot: ah thanks :)
<bonhoffer> how can i find which mta provides the sendmail interface?
<nicoco> hi ! anyone managed to find the "add this computer" button for ubuntu one ? I tried the method described in the FAQ (using a terminal) but it doesn't work
<K-19> vikas : Off-Topics : Microsoft ; Xubuntu ???
<bonhoffer> or how can i see what is on 25/tcp
<piero> iceroot :i have installed it but do not have the plugins so i want to update it
<histo> fedru09: you would do something like /server add -auto freenode irc.freenode.org 6667 <nick password>
<piero> iceroot :i have installed it but do not have the plugins so i want to update it
<histo> fedru09: make that irc.freenode.net
<histo> fedru09: and someting like /channel add -auto #ubuntu freenode
<bonhoffer> K-19: is there a way to see what is on 25/tcp
<histo> bonhoffer: smtp
<bonhoffer> histo: i hope -- i want to verify that
<histo> bonhoffer: netstat
<histo> bonhoffer: or telnet to it and test
<histo> bonhoffer: you should get a server message when connecting to port 25.  You might even be able to send mail from there depending on your setup.
<bonhoffer> histo: i am trying to get exim to work
<histo> fedru09: did you get my messages
<histo> Is there netsplits or something going on?   I have everything set on ignore
<iceroot> piero: apt-cache search openvas   are there any plguins?
<cham_eleon> Anyone having problems with IMAP, Evolution and wrong "unread" message count? I found some bugs, but no solutions how to avoid this. Maybe someone of you have an idea?
<piero> ok
<callaghan> Is there a plugin or something that enables rhythmbox to play music over bluetooth (obex)? It works fine with pictures, you double click them and eye of gnome loads the picture, but when I try an audio file, an error message appears: unable to open location.
<AndroUser> hi
<ghoulsblade> hi all, is there any way to find out if wake-on-lan is enabled in bios without rebooting ?
<markitoxs> I have loaded ip_gre mnodule, but when i do ip tunnel add gre0 mode gre remote 192.168.30.1 local 192.168.30.5 dev eth0 , I get a message saying no buffer space available, anyone has any clues?
<nixpix> would someone please have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488092 ? it would be greatly appriciated
<histo> ghoulsblade: I don't believe so
<totex> hello ubuntu people :)
<rocket16> Hello totex, :) Welome to Ubuntu IRC
<totex> thanks :)
<IdleOne> nixpix: the mbr is located at the beginning of the disk
<Ace2> does anyone know how to separate 2 accounts in evolution mail? In other words, so I can have a separate inbox for both accounts
<rocket16> totex: Our pleasure, :)
<Dr_Willis> Weirdness.. opennx fails to connect to the freenx server.. but qtnx does connect.
<wildbat> anyone can show me how do i setting up the buttons for "Logitech Cordless Desktop Comfort Laser" mouse?
<IdleOne> Ace2: go to Edit > Preferences > Mail Accounts and add
<Ace2> IdleOne, I have 2 accounts but they're using the same inbox. I hate that because I don't know which email is for what email address unless I look at the header.
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:  in the last release ofubuntu i was using the 3rd party tool 'hidpoint' from http://www.hidpoint.com/  to tweak my mouse/keyboard a lot. But im not sure if they have it ported to 10.04 yet.
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:  oh yea they have :) yea...
<wildbat> Dr_Willis, @v@ in repos?~ let me get it ;p
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:  i said its a 3rd party tool. - its not in the repos
<rocket16> Friends, if I cross-compile using Ming, to give rise to C++ applications for Windows, will the code be Windows C++, or UNIX C++?
<k3rn> how can i allow normal users to shutdown the system?
<cba123> Has anyone managed to get one of these USB2VGA devices working?  http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4276663&CatId=466
<wildbat> Dr_Willis, ouchie
<IdleOne> Ace2: do they have the same account name?
<rocket16> k3rn: Just using GUI Shutdown, :) The CUI Shutdown needs administrative privileges
<Oxford> hi
<Oxford> anyone installed itunes through wine??
<Ace2> IdleOne, no, they are totally different accounts. It's making the mail from both inboxes go into one.
<k3rn> gnome shutdown also ask for the admin password. to enable normal users to shutdown i added the commands to /etc/sudoers ... but gnome shutdown still asks for the admin password
<Dr_Willis> Oxford:  im not sure it works in wine. check the wine app database
<Dr_Willis> !appdb  | Oxford
<ubottu> Oxford: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> Oxford, help in #winehq
<Ace2> IdleOne, no
<totex> itunes work's great in wine :) for me it did
<Oxford> i installed it...
<rocket16> Oxford: I think, the new Wine 1.1.42 Version will be of help. Many such apps work there.
<wildbat> Dr_Willis, found it ^^ thanks ^^
<totex> but use amarok or something like that, that are made for linux :)
<Oxford> totex: but itunes doesnt detect ipod
<IdleOne> Ace2: Ok, well I have to accounts with separate names, for example one is named Work and the other is named Personal
<IdleOne> two*
<Oxford> any help on that?
<totex> oxford: try amarok
<IdleOne> Ace2: that gives me separate inbox for each account
<Dr_Willis> Oxford:  the wine forums proberly have 100+ threads on using itunes with it.
<Ace2> IdleOne, when I go to preferences it shows the account names being the email addresses and they are both different
<perla> hi
<rocket16> Oxford: You can use Exaile for Gnome, a Amarok-like software, but uses GTK. So, it is faster on Ubuntu.
<inoh> hello
<GaRGaMeLL> BOM DIA
<Oxford> okay.. i just want itunes so that i can sync my ipod to itunes.
<IdleOne> Ace2: not sure why you get one inbox then. can you show me a screenshot?
<rocket16> Hi perla and inoh
<IdleOne> !paste | Ace2
<ubottu> Ace2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knutmithut> hey.. i need help with command line scripting.. because ldapadduser don't have a command line option for inserting the password for the new user, i want to write a shell or python script, which will do that. but i don't know how answer the password request. someone knows or has a tutorial for that?
<GaRGaMeLL> pessoal, eu instalei a placa de video nvidia fx 5500 mas a resolucao esta em 640x480 e nao muda
<totex> dosen't mac own itunes??
<IdleOne> !br | GaRGaMeLL
<ubottu> GaRGaMeLL: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Ace2> IdleOne, Heres the first one http://imagebin.org/97806
<Ace2> IdleOne, here is the second one to show accounts http://imagebin.org/97807
<perla> hi
<xrfang> I try to setup a ssh tunnel by writing "ssh -N -D 9999 xrfang@myserver.com" into .profile it does not work (i.e. the ssh command is not sucessfully executed), btw, I use keyfile to login to ssh server.
<baers> xrfang: ssh -p 22 -i /the/autorized_keys  user@ip
<blunted> damn thats alot of names
<MikeChelen> anyone know a graphics editor that supports CYMK image formats besides .tiff?
<IdleOne> Ace2: only difference I see is you are using pop and I am using imap
<xrfang> baers: my command above works very well when issued from console after login, but it does not work if put into .profile (or /etc/rc.local...) is your way to solve this problem?
<nixpix> IdleOne, thank you. Any other thoughts on what might be the problem? The link, once again: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488092
<IdleOne> Ace2: perhaps that makes a difference?don't know
<IdleOne> nixpix: none sorry.
<baers> xrfang: if you need to write the pw -> pubkey not installed. the pub key must be in ~/.ssh/autorized_keys
<nixpix> IdleOne, thanks anyway=)
<baers> xrfang: cat thepubkey >>~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Ace2> IdleOne, I was just looking at that myself. AOL is supposed to be imap even though it did retrieve the mail
<xrfang> baers, yes I know, I already done so, as I said, it works, *after* login, and I open a console...
<xrfang> it just does not work when put into .profile
<xrfang> I will try your version.. btw, will .profile gets executed when logoff/logon? or it only get called when boot?
<IdleOne> Ace2: maybe try changing the protocol to imap but I suspect you may end up with doubled emails. easy enough to sort through them and delete i guess
<Administrator_> I can't fix this error "rp-pppoe plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5" when I try use pppoeconf to connect ADSL. any help?
<IdleOne> Ace2: I believe comcast is also imap
<Ace2> IdleOne, I changed it but it didn't do anything. I always had comcast set as pop. This is the first time I'm using evolution. I usually use thunderbird
<chrisw1> hi all, I have a cron job that runs as root, it finds a different version of subversion that when I run the command in the cron job in a normal roto console. How can that be?
<Administrator_> I can't fix this error "rp-pppoe plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5" when I try use pppoeconf to connect ADSL. any help?
<Guest73390> I try to run Damn small linux from my pendrive and it won't proceed beyond "Uncompressing linux..........ok, kernel"
<IdleOne> Ace2: well you still can us thunderbird if you prefer
<IdleOne> use*
<Guest73390> When I try the normal startup, it shows the picture of a tux on the upper left and that's it.
<jrib> chrisw1: presumably, you've installed more than one version of subversion
<sc> help me... I'm new in ubuntu, and my synaptic doesn't work...
<vistakiller> how can i add a flickr account to gwibber? i try everything but with no results
<jrib> !doesn't work | sc
<ubottu> sc: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Ace2> IdleOne, I think I may use it just to seperate my accounts. I don't know why it would do that.
<chrisw1> jrib: correct, the cronjob finds the one at   /usr/bin/svn  , I want it to use the one at /usr/local/bin/svn, why does it not?
<jrib> chrisw1: because your PATH isn't the same
<chrisw1> what controls the PATH?
<sc> when I press Reload, it says "Could not download all repository indexes"
<IdleOne> Ace2: like I said I am not sure but I know that my accounts are separated, it should work the way you expect it to. now to figure out why
<chrisw1> why is it different on a cronjob for the same user?
<jrib> chrisw1: easy answer for you: just use the absolute path to the version of subversion you want
<jrib> chrisw1: because your environment isn't the same...
<chrisw1> jrib: why isn't the env the same?!
<Ace2> IdleOne, what was funny is when I first set it up it showed seperate accounts. Then a couple of minutes later everything was merged
<jrib> chrisw1: why would it be?
<chrisw1> (and, as a corollory, how can i get it to be the same...)
<chrisw1> jrib: same user, why does it make a different whether it's cron running that job as the user, or the user typing in a shell?
<jrib> chrisw1: when you login differet things happen than when cron runs a job, that's all there is to it.  Set PATH to whatever you want in your crontab or see my easy solution above
<IdleOne> Ace2: maybe evoultion sees both pop accounts and assumes they are one, could be a bug
<NiteSnow> My wireless says its hard blocked its a BCM4311
<sc> Idle0ne: It seems that you can help me... my synaptic doesn't work, "Could not download all repository indexes". why's that?
<jrib> chrisw1: you can read « man 5 crontab » for more details if you want them I guess
<IdleOne> sc try changing the server you are using in System > Administration > Software Sources
<sc> Idle0ne: it has same result...
<chrisw1> jrib: thanks, that did it :-)
<IdleOne> sc does it say which repository indexes?
<NiteSnow> The network manager says its disabled
<IdleOne> and are you clicking on reload when you make the server change?
<sc> Idle0ne: no it doesn't...
<client01> hii
<Krishnandu> Hi guys..!! :)
<client01> hii
<IdleOne> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sc> IdleOne: No it doesn't
<client01> hi
<IdleOne> sc and are you clicking on reload when you make the server change?
<client01> #bandung
<Administrator_> no one can help me? feel bad
<sc> IdleOne: No it reloads automatically after the changes...\
<sc> apa cong, tae jihh
<IdleOne> sc you click on close button or the revert button?
<Dr_Willis> !patience | Administrator_
<ubottu> Administrator_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sc> IdleOne: No... can you solve it via terminal?
<tpskynet> did intel graphic need to be instal on ubuntu 10.04?
<IdleOne> sc pastebin the error please, use paste.ubuntu.com
<tpskynet> did intel graphic driver need to be instal on ubuntu 10.04?
<sc> IdleOne: what's that?
<sr_rules> sc , check in your error that which repository is not reachable , then simply remove it from software sources
<tpskynet> err
<tpskynet> i don what to say
<tpskynet> i don know what to say
<tpskynet> just wannan to know
<tpskynet> if intel chipset need to install driver
<IdleOne> sc copy the error you are getting and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com then give me the address it shows you so I can look at it
<tpskynet> or not?
<sc> IdleOne: "an error occured, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sc> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<sc> "
<IdleOne> tpskynet: not normally, look in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and see if it offers any
<IdleOne> sc ok
<IdleOne> sc do sudo rm -R /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<sc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/437329/
<tpskynet> ya no has
<IdleOne> sc also make sure you don't have any other package management application open
<Koiyuki> is there an app kinda like windows desktop widgets?
<tpskynet> but how to play exe game on linux?
<IdleOne> !wine | tpskynet
<ubottu> tpskynet: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tpskynet> i already use wine
<tpskynet> but
<IdleOne> tpskynet: right click the .exe and Open with Wine
<sc> IdleOne: Ok it works. thank you very much...
<tpskynet> got some lagging
<IdleOne> sc you are welcome
<tpskynet> now perfectly like window
<tpskynet> bot*
<tpskynet> not*
<vistakiller> can evolution run to the background?
<IdleOne> tpskynet: not all games will run on linux with the same result as they do in Windows.
<tpskynet> ohh
<tpskynet> if use playonlinux?
<pmlxuser> help
<rahul_> How to install softwares from tar.bz archieves?
<IdleOne> tpskynet: email your game manufacturer and ask them to provide linux version so that we can all enjoy the games
<rsk> rahul_ unpack and follow directions
<Koiyuki> anyone know of any ubuntu apps like windows desktop widgets? (like a nice weather viewer, rss reader, etc)
<tpskynet> LOL
<fatius> On lucid I'd rather not boot into X11, so I unsintalled gdm, but it still seems to start X for a second (and tells me it didn't start properly). anyone know how to disable X totally from starting at boot? (Without uninstalling it)
<rahul_> rsk: I am failing to that..
<tpskynet> koiyuki u can use docky just like window
<tpskynet> erm
<tpskynet> idle one
<rahul_> rsk Which file to start setup with
<tpskynet> the game i mean is Warcraft
<rsk> rahul_ what?
<rsk> rahul_ read the instructions
<pmlxuser> LOGOUT
<rahul_> rsk: Is it necessary to run setup from terminal?
<pmlxuser> amgone
<IdleOne> !pm | rahul_ tpskynet
<rsk> rahul_ most likely
<ubottu> rahul_ tpskynet: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tpskynet> oh sori
<tpskynet> sorry
<baers> does nautilus handle the desktop, too? or has the desktop a other programm?
<tpskynet> i'm new here
<tpskynet> just first time using ubuntu
<arand> baers: Yep, nautilus normally handles the desktop unless you tell it not to (in which case you won't get any icons).
<rahul_> rsk: I dont knw how to install from terminal
<dioltop> I login as root, but I can't access files from other users.  How do I access files from my normal user when logined as root?
<tpskynet> if someone know who play warcraft smoothly in ubuntu?
<rahul_> rsk: Plz help me out
<maxime_> Hello
<rsk> rahul_ google on howto use a terminal
<rahul_> rsk: I did that b4 usingXHAT but unable to get that.
<maxime_> When i'm using samba to join a domain to an active directory network i join the ads but i can not update the DNS entry
<maxime_> net_update_dns_internal: Failed to connect to our DC!
<maxime_> Someone had already see this kind of error ?
<xrfang> is it possible to have my wireless connection setup automatically BEFORE rc.local is executed?
<anteaya> I am sitting beside someone with a fresh install of Ubuntu Koala 9.10 and she is missing her wireless driver (the pppoe package) I have internet and a flash drive, can someone point me to the repo with the driver and perhaps guide me through the process of transferring the package to her laptop and installing it?
<enriq> empathy keeps trying to connect to msn, how can I diagnose why it wouldn't?
<Travis-42> Since upgrading my laptop to 10.04, my keyboard randomly stops working (in particular, it seems to act like the ALT key or some other key is stuck). this persists until restarting X or logging out. has anyone else experienced this? is there a command to "reset" the keyboard, so that I can at least manage to type again?
<nixpix> Once again, it would be greatly appreciated if someone would take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488092
<Ace2> IdleOne, Thanks for the help, I'm just going to switch to thunderbird to make it easy.
<rahul_> How to install softwares from tar.bz archieves?
<_picAssO_> my ssh connection hangs again and again after some time; is there a setting to prevent this?
<IdleOne> Ace2: sure thing, wish we could of figured it out.
<jaime> hi, long time no ubuntu.. where is the ascii file where all installed packages are listed?
<rahul_> How to install softwares from tar.bz archieves?
<Ace2> IdleOne, you're not going to believe this.. The accounts are now separate and have their own inboxes! Don't ask how. LOL
<bazhang> rahul_, which software
<acura> rahul_: tar xf archive.tar.bz && ./configure && make && sudo make install
<acura> May work :p
<IdleOne> Ace2: haha, don't touch anything!
<rahul_> bazhang: VLC
<bazhang> rahul_, no need for that
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install vlc
<AmberJ> !rahul_
<rahul_> bazhang: Ok. But what if I have to install through archieves
<AmberJ> OOPS sorry
<Ace2> IdleOne, I wont!! Thanks again for helping
<bazhang> rahul_, which software
<IdleOne> Ace2: welcome
<rahul_> bazhang: Bit torrent
<rahul_> acura: I am failing to do that.
<bazhang> rahul_, there are many clients available in ubuntu software repositories
<LjL> rahul_: .tar.gz and .tar.bz2 files are simply compressed archives, just like .zip files for instance. they're collections of files. how to install them depends on what's in them.
<bazhang> rahul_, transmission, deluge, rtorrent and others
<bazhang> rahul_, always check the package manager First.
<jaime> where does ubuntu store the list of installed packages?
<vistakiller> when window of evolution is closed you cant notify for new emails?
<maco> vistakiller: right
<vistakiller> why?
<vistakiller> in kmail you can notify and with closed window
<maco> vistakiller: because then the program's not runnign
<rahul_> LjL: Yes I know that. Still there is a procedure to install fro them,.
<maco> vistakiller: kmail has a separate process for that. kde rocks ;-)
<shMaTkA> ei pederasi
<vistakiller> is running but the window is closed.is not running to the background?
<shMaTkA> slagam go na maikawi w putkata
<LjL> rahul_: yes, a procedure that will depend on what is in them.
<maco> !english | shMaTkA
<ubottu> shMaTkA: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> shMaTkA, english here please
<rahul_> bazhang: I am used to bit torrent client. That's y want to install Bit torrent
<LjL> rahul_: often, there is a README or an INSTALL file in them with instructions.
<maco> jaime: dpkg -l | grep "^ii"
<shMaTkA> maco slagam go na maikati w putkata taka da znaesh
<vistakiller> is something in settings to do that or i have to go to thunderbird?
<maco> shMaTkA: ru?
<shMaTkA> maco ne sam rusnak we gei
<bazhang> rahul_, its a lot of trouble when you can install from software repositories
<rahul_> LJL: Which file should I double click to install from those?
<maco> vistakiller: you could use alltray to minimise evolution to the notification area
<Guiri> I'm attempting to use ntfsresize to resize an Intel FakeRAID. I'm following the community doc but it doesn't say if I need to resize each /dev or a mapper of some kind
<Guiri> Any advice is appreciated
<maco> vistakiller: or keep using kmail
<LjL> rahul_: if you think you're going to install stuff from tarballs by just double clicking something, you're quite mistaken. it's hardly that simple.
<shMaTkA> pederasi da go sloja na maika wi dokato spi
<shMaTkA> huhu
<baers> Witch script active if i press F5 on desktop?
<jetienne> q. how do i put the window button on the right
<jaime> maco: thx, i know there is an ascii file too somewhere buried
<LjL> !compile > rahul_    (rahul_, see the private message from ubottu)
<vistakiller> is strange that the default email programme for ubuntu cant do that simple thing
<shMaTkA> MaFiOtA_1987 koi praish be shebek
<LjL> english please
<MaFiOtA_1987> :D
<shMaTkA> LjL tiho tam slagam go na maikati pedal
<MaFiOtA_1987> ti kvo pravish
<shMaTkA> narejdam tuka lainarite
<erUSUL> Guiri: you should resize first (with a partitioning tool like gparted) the partition that holds the fs. it should be in a mapper device if it is in a intel fakeraid
<MaFiOtA_1987> hranish li gi
<MaFiOtA_1987> ;d
<shMaTkA> da
<shMaTkA> hahahahha
<MaFiOtA_1987> a tei :D
<shMaTkA> EI PEDALI
<FloodBot4> shMaTkA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaFiOtA_1987> xAax:D
<shMaTkA> MAIKAVI 4E EBEM
<LjL> stop this
<erUSUL> Guiri: after you resized the partition you can resize the filesystem
<jetienne> q. how do i put the window button on the right
<shMaTkA> maikavi 4e ebem lainari
<jetienne> what is the alias in the bot
<rahul_> LJL: Ok. So I need to unzip them all in a folder first. Rt?
<maco> shMaTkA: english only. and change your ident. it is not appropriate for this channel.
<vistakiller> anyone knows about evolution?
<LjL> rahul_: yes
<shMaTkA> maco w gyza wzimash li go??
<rahul_> LJL: Then..
<LjL> rahul_: then read the extracted INSTALL or README file.
<shMaTkA> huia mi da qdete
<Aazoris> When I do cat --version is it supposed to " cat (GNU coreutils) 7.4 ...etc ...etc "
<anteaya> thanks, problem solved
<rahul_> LJL: I have already read out those..
<shMaTkA> anteaya da go sloja na maikati dokato spi
<LjL> the banlist is full, in case you're trying to ban.
<maco> shMaTkA: Molimo vas da govore engleski, i promijenite ident.
<rahul_> LJL: I have to do all this in terminal?
<LjL> rahul_: yes
<shMaTkA> maco ne razbiram ruski da go sloja na maika ti
<baers> Witch script activate if i press F5 on desktop?
<shMaTkA> maikawi pederastka da eba w gyrloto da eba
<Odd-rationale> !ru | shMaTkA
<ubottu> shMaTkA: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Aazoris> Can some do cat --version in the cli and let me know what comes up please? I need it real bad
<shMaTkA> Odd-rationale pedal ne sam rusnak ti kazah cirei nedonosen
<maco> Odd-rationale: it's croatian
<Odd-rationale> oh...
<maco> shMaTkA: Vaš ident je neprimjereno. to promijeniti.
<vistakiller> why gnome email client cant run to the background and need to be open always
<vistakiller> this is weird
<shMaTkA> Odd-rationale ne sam croatian pedali ne razbrahte 4e sam bulgarian
<maco> vistakiller: because its gnome :P
<shMaTkA> mishki grozni
<shMaTkA> maikavi da eba
<maco> shMaTkA: te bulgarian?
<shMaTkA> maco da bulgarian
<shMaTkA> bulgarian pishki ql li si?
<bazhang> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<MaFiOtA_1987> wow
<Aazoris> Please some with Ubuntu up and running, I don't know what its supposed to say, please do "cat --version" it would help to confirmthat this server is actuallly and really ubuntu...?
<shMaTkA> !bg
<maco> shMaTkA: vi teglo ne e podkhodyashto. promeni tova.
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<shMaTkA> maikavi 4e ebem ei lainari
<vistakiller> shMaTkA show mercy and stop this strange language
<shMaTkA> are we 4akam niakoi da ma izgoni
<SixtyFold> anyone in here ever try to connect to remote desktop in ubuntu with RDP for XP ?
<MaFiOtA_1987> shMaTkA na dieta li te karat da minish :D
<shMaTkA> vistakiller tiho tam deiba babati w ustata deiba
<Dr_Willis> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 7.4-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 2328 kB, installed size 12152 kB
<Guiri> erUSUL, So ntfsresize -s 125G /dev/sda rather than /dev/mapper/myraidVolume0
<shMaTkA> MaFiOtA_1987 da
<shMaTkA> hahahhaha
<maco> MaFiOtA_1987, shMaTkA: english only.
<MaFiOtA_1987> ne im se poddavai ;d
<shMaTkA> maikavi obita da eba
<erUSUL> Guiri: huh?
<e-DIO-t> !assp
<MaFiOtA_1987> ok no problems
<AaronMT> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<shMaTkA> maco ne mu kazwai na kuf ezik da gowori da ne go slagam w ustata ti
<Dr_Willis> Aazoris:  version is the same as the verson of the CoreUtils package. 7.4
<maco> MaFiOtA_1987: russkii? bulgarian? hrvatski? serbia?
<vistakiller> is nothing
<vistakiller> they joke us
<vistakiller> is not a language this
<shMaTkA> vistakiller u're right
<shMaTkA> :)
<Guiri> erUSUL, I'll try to clarify. I inherited a RAID1 with XP. I'm attempting to resize the partition on the Intel FakeRAID to make room for Ubuntu
<shMaTkA> we joke u :)
<MaFiOtA_1987> yeah yeah i speak 12 langages and macedonian :D
<vistakiller> greeks?
<MaFiOtA_1987> no
<Guiri> I'm confused about how to use ntfsresize. because I have /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, both of which are mirrors for /dev/mapper
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MaFiOtA_1987> it's hard
<MaFiOtA_1987> ;>
<erUSUL> Guiri: i explicity stated that you have to work on the /dev/mapper/ block device (the partition 5that holds the filesystem and i said that you have to resize the partition before resizing the filsystem within
<vistakiller> there is no macedonian language only a bulgarian that speak in south serbia
<[0]Aazoris> LjL is  you cli up need some help please
<erUSUL> Guiri: why not use something like gparted to do it graphically ?
<maco> MaFiOtA_1987: you need to change your hostmask if you wish to stay in the channel
<shMaTkA> vistakiller give my regards to your mother :))
<maco> shMaTkA: you need to change your ident if you wish to stay in the channel
<shMaTkA> vistakiller give my regards to your mother :))
<Guiri> From what I understand, gparted doesn't work with fakeRAID
<vistakiller> learn history and open a book shMaTkA
<MaFiOtA_1987> wow
<MaFiOtA_1987> maco  do you have a problem with my host mask?
<LjL> bazhang: check +e's too, there's likely to be a few of those
<shMaTkA> MaFiOtA_1987 fuckcentral
<MaFiOtA_1987> :D
<AaronMT> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> MaFiOtA_1987: yes. it violates channel rules. change it or be banned.
<bazhang> MaFiOtA_1987, please disconnect and come back
<Guiri> erUSUL, this is my error : http://imgur.com/c51Lr
<MaFiOtA_1987> ok ok it's ultimatum :P
<markitoxs> shoudl the newer kernel not load automatically the ip_gre module when i create a tunnel interface?
<maco> vistakiller: google translate was actually detecting some of what shmatka said as croatian and translting it into english.
<DrGrov> Good day to all :)
<maco> vistakiller: and "ne sam" is correct croatian. ive studied a tiny bit ;-)
 * maco needs to study more languages
<vistakiller> ok thanks for the info :)
<vistakiller> are there a channel for evolution dev or something
<markitoxs> its really strange, when i do: $ip tunnel add wccp0 mode gre remote 192.168.30.1 local 192.168.30.5 dev eth0  i get no such interface
<Guiri> Is there any way to check what's using the partition? I think ntfsresize won't work on the mapper because it's mounted in nautilus
<vistakiller> i must tell them to do that simple thing for notify
<erUSUL> Guiri: launch « gksudo gparted /dev/mapper/whatever  »
<DrGrov> Anyone own a Nokia N900 and used it together with Ubuntu?
<[0]Aazoris> cat (GNU coreutils) 7.4     Copyright (C) 2009 Free Software Foundation, Inc.     License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>.    This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.  There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.    Written by Torbjörn Granlund and Richard M. Stallman.
<arbo-> retarded question: where is the executable binary for firefox located?  I did a whereis firefox and looked everywhere it told me but I didn't see it.  :\
<[0]Aazoris> is this Ubuntu
<nixpix> this is #ubuntu, yes
<MPX> arbo-, /usr/local/bin ?
<[0]Aazoris> wow
<[0]Aazoris> I meant the post before that
<fatius> after running "update-rc.d -f gdm remove," Lucid still starts up GDM/X any idea on how to disable it?
<Dr_Willis> Other disrtos may be using the same version of the GNU coreutils [0]Aazoris  so cat would have same version reply in those also.
<maco> vistakiller: feature requests should be filed on bugs.gnome.org
<[0]Aazoris> Is this ubuntu----> cat (GNU coreutils) 7.4     Copyright (C) 2009 Free Software Foundation, Inc.     License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>.    This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.  There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.    Written by Torbjörn Granlund and Richard M. Stallman.
<maco> vistakiller: i would be surprised if this has not already been requested however
<arbo-> MPX: empty.
<maco> [0]Aazoris: thats the copyright notice for the "cat" utility
<maco> [0]Aazoris: cat is included in ubuntu, yes
<quiescens> arbo-: you can probably do: which firefox
<MPX> arbo-, /usr/bin?
<[0]Aazoris> How do I find out if the server i have has ubuntu installed on it.
<jrib> !version | [0]Aazoris
<ubottu> [0]Aazoris: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<erUSUL> [0]Aazoris: lsb_release -a
<Dr_Willis> [0]Aazoris:  use the lsb_release command perhaps? not 'cat' versions
<arbo-> aha
<arbo-> thanks guys
<quiescens> of course, chances are its a symlink, but i guess you know how to go from there
<[0]Aazoris> lsb_release gives me "command not found" error, I am root also
<jrib> [0]Aazoris: you aren't using ubuntu
<arno`> yo
<MPX> arbo-, usr/lib/firefox*/firefox.sh
<erUSUL> [0]Aazoris: then probably is not ubuntu
<erUSUL> [0]Aazoris: cat /etc/issue ?
<quiescens> which is then a shell script wrapper which runs the actual firefox binary
<[0]Aazoris> erUSUL thanks it came back Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<MPX> quiescens, /usr/bin/firefox redirects to usr/lib/firefox*/firefox.sh
<MPX> it's a symlink
<k_sz> /mode $me +x
<erUSUL> [0]Aazoris: quite tweaked if you can log into root acount and it does not have the lsb packages
<gridbag> whats a good wireless 811n card for ubuntu? are there special install instructions?
<arno`> interest
<quiescens> MPX: I just mean, /usr/lib/firefox*/firefox.sh also happens to be a shell script that runs the actual binary in /usr/lib/firefox*/firefox after doing some settig of defaults etc
<Aijse> Any photographers with canon cameras can advise me on a workflow for my .CR2 files ?
<[0]Aazoris> is the lsb package called lsb
<quiescens> any of the three could be the correct answer depending on why someone wants to know I guess
<thoeger> Hi folks... I have a little issue trying to build a software package that is... Well, not recently updated. It still wants to find the Xserver libs in /usr/X11R6/lib/ ... Where should I point it in the makefile to find the libs it wants?
<filip_> Witam CZy ktos moglby mi pomoc ?
<jrib> thoeger: just tell us what you are trying to install
<markitoxs> its really strange, when i do: $ip tunnel add wccp0 mode gre remote 192.168.30.1 local 192.168.30.5 dev eth0  i get no such interface, any ideas
<markitoxs> ?
<thoeger> It's called VPFit - a package to fit VP profile to astronomical spectra.
<thoeger> jrib: It's called VPFit - a package to fit VP profile to astronomical spectra.
<ITGuy> Hey guys, I was following the SAMBA server guide and ran into an issue, when it says to initiate the /etc/init.d/samba restart command, samba isn't in there init.d
<gridbag> astronomical spectra is the best.
<ITGuy> Is smb the same thing as samba?
<fabio> hello
<Dr_Willis> ITGuy:  yes.
<thoeger> gridbag: absolutely - if you can make the fitting algorithms work...
<Dr_Willis> ITGuy:  SaMBa
<fabio> any good alternative of itunes? i want to add music and videos on my ipod
<erUSUL> ITGuy: smb is the protocol (now called cifs) samba the implementation
<severity1> pwd
<erUSUL> !ipod | fabio
<ubottu> fabio: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ITGuy> Dr_Willis: Thanks, thought so but wanted to be sure.
<severity1> $pwd
<VirusTB> does explore2fs (formaly known as ex2fs) run on 64 bit AMD systems?
<jrib> thoeger: did you actually install the X development libraries?
<Dr_Willis> ITGuy:  i think the history of it is the main probramer wanted somthing with 'smb' in the name.. and looked in the dictonary and found  the word 'samba' :)
<momelod> greetings channel
<thoeger> jrib:  Ouch, good question... *blush*...
<jrib> thoeger: try xorg-dev
<fabio> any good alternative of itunes? i want to add music and videos on my ipod
<shazzam6999> VirusTB: yeah, for some reason I have to use ext2 on my arch install
<pmlxuser> Quit
<fabio> GUI
<Dr_Willis> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<momelod> Im trying to setup a wireless internet stick I got from my cellular provider. I have defined a connections in NetworkManager->edit connections->mobile broadband. but how do i launch it? when i click on network manager I dont see it listed as an available connection..
<[0]Aazoris> Ok now If I wanted it to update, and then install would i do >>> apt-get update install -a <<<<< ??
<markitoxs> its really strange, when i do: $ip tunnel add wccp0 mode gre remote 192.168.30.1 local 192.168.30.5 dev eth0  i get no such interface, any ideas
<jrib> [0]Aazoris: no
<thoeger> jrib: totally embarrassing n00b mistake, hehe... I'll see if that makes things work.
<[0]Aazoris> Oh
<[0]Aazoris> jrib: how would I go about that?
<jrib> [0]Aazoris: have you figured out why your ubuntu doesn't have lsb_release yet?
<[0]Aazoris> nope but i did find out its 10.04 LTS Ubuntu
<VirusTB> shazzam6999,  huh not ext2.. im talking avout explorer2fs (view linix partitions under Windows machine)  ( i am in win 7 and i want to see my ext2 / ext3 HDD partition to retrieve files from ubuntu that i downloaded)
<jrib> [0]Aazoris: well something is very broken with it then.
<jrib> [0]Aazoris: how did you install it?
<shazzam6999> VirusTB: ah I havn't been on WIndows in years sorry
<VirusTB> does explore2fs (formaly known as ex2fs) run on 64 bit AMD systems?
<[0]Aazoris> its a vps, i got absolute control over except install o/s' on it the vendor handles that
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  you mean does it run on 64bit windows?
<jrib> [0]Aazoris: you should ask your vendor what exactly they installed
<complience> hello
<thebruce> hey guys, i am trying to share a printer from 10.04 with windows 7. i see the shared folder that i have but i cant share my printer
<complience> I can't install ubuntu from the CD
<complience> I get an error message "unable to boot"
<complience> however I can install it from a USB.
<complience> Ive tried changing the DVD drive, Memory, and Harddisks
<Odd-rationale> complience: maybe a bad burn?
<complience> its not a bad burn
<markitoxs> its really strange, when i do: $ip tunnel add wccp0 mode gre remote 192.168.30.1 local 192.168.30.5 dev eth0  i get no such interface, any ideas
<bindir> ok I have 2 servers I installed last weekend, for some reason they seem to be shutting themselves/rebooting themselves at exactly 7am everyday
<bazhang> complience, sounds like a corrupt iso
<complience> ive tried about 10 different burns
<complience> from different machines.
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis,  yeas :P  i got a 64bit Win7 running, and i want to see the files on my ubuntu partition
<complience> even a CD from a magazine
<thebruce> anyone know how to share a printer?
<bindir> I don't see any crontabs that would be doing this
<complience> always the same error
<complience> so its not a bad burn
<pat5star> I want to make copies of some files in a dir and place the copies in the same dir as the origs, tried cp --backup=numbered *.txt ./ but all I get is "...are the same file". Any suggestions?
<jrib> pat5star: why do you want to do this?  You know there are better ways to back things up?
<VirusTB> hi chatserv
 * pat5star eats a poptart
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  a lot of those tools dont support windows 7 - chjeck the tools homepage. would be the place to get answers
<pat5star> jrib: oh please, I don't want to explain my thinking it will make your head explode
 * VirusTB takes the half eaten poptart from pat5star and run;s off with it
<duffydack> What the hell is this white line that appears from nowhere for no reason? http://imagebin.org/97815
<pat5star> VirusTB: bastard ;)
<markitoxs> its really strange, when i do: $ip tunnel add wccp0 mode gre remote 192.168.30.1 local 192.168.30.5 dev eth0  i get no such interface, any ideas?
<jrib> pat5star: yet you're asking for help...  ok
<pat5star> jrib: well, there should be an easy way to do this. why doesn't --backup work?
<pat5star> jrib: or am I misusing it for what it's intended?
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis,  Tools page""? I see no tools on http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs  ( im currently in Win7 btw)
<jrib> pat5star: never used --backup with cp.  I would just write a for loop assuming I actually ever needed to do this
<pixie79> hi, i am having a problem getting my ubuntu 10.04 server to get its users from ldap, if i do an ldap search on the server all is ok, however if i finger a user i dont find the user. i have checked nsswitch and the ldap files but cant see anything wrong. any ideas?
<pat5star> example: if I do split on a file, I have a choice for suffix or by default it does filea fileb filec and so on, why can't I do that with cp?
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  then try it and see if it works?
<pat5star> oops, brb
<jrib> pat5star: I think I understand now.  --backup makes a backup if cp overwrites a file during the copy
<sugoruyo> hi folks, i'm trying to preseed an install using the initrd method in an effort to make it as unattended as possible
<sugoruyo> so i want to know how to add the preseed.cfg to the initrd.gz
<pat5star> jrib: but it doesn't actually, mine refuses to overwrite and instead errors with "are the same file"4
<sugoruyo> anyone have some ideas or pointer as to how one would go about doing that?
<pat5star> jrib: s/4$//
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis,  lol good idea :D let me make a restore point n give it a try
<pat5star> lol
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  bah! restore points are for sissies
<jrib> pat5star: mkdir dir; touch a dir/a; cp --backup a dir
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis,  lol in windows??  i already got issues with my ZoneAlarm crashing my PC.. dont wanna get isssues with explore2fs
<thebruce> hey fellas
<thebruce> from my windows machine, i can see my ubuntu shares, but not my printer. and i have checked share from the printing menu
<jrib> pat5star: anyway, this isn't intended to do what you want.  Write a for loop, or better yet just explain why you want to do this.  Our heads won't explode and there may be a better way
<thebruce> any reason for this?
<pat5star> I'm just going to go with "for f in *.avi ; do cp "$f" "$f".save ; done", but I thought there might be a switch with cp for this, or that's what --backup did
<HDBanger> hello
<kahen> is SML/NJ missing some libraries in ubuntu? specifically i'm thinking of Util which only seems to come with mlton (/usr/lib/mlton/sml/smlnj-lib/) whereas /usr/lib/smlnj/lib/SMLNJ-LIB only contains empty directories
<pat5star> thebruce: I think you have to change /etc/cups/cupsd.conf s/Browsing Off/Browsing On/, but there might be an easier way to do this too
<jrib> pat5star: well if you could tell cp to ignore the fact you are copying the same file to itself it would accomplish what you want, but I don't know of a way
<[0]Aazoris> Can some one help with the apt-get install function, I dont know how to make it install the updates
<pat5star> thebruce: on the server you have the printer hooked up on, then restart cups
<IdleOne> [0]Aazoris: sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<IdleOne> [0]Aazoris: that will install the updates
<HDBanger> anyoe know why my gdesklets wont work?
<jrib> pat5star: but that would have to be handled in some special way probably, which is why it tells you "no"
<HDBanger> when i open the gui, it pops up then disappears
<pat5star> jrib: ok well thanks for your help, it's not important really and the loop will work, just wondered if I was missing something
<DrGrov> In the repositories. is it good to take kubuntu-desktop or kde-full for Ubuntu 10.04?
<VirusTB> IdleOne,  safe-upgrade? ???
<DrGrov> Or should I ask which one is better?
<pat5star> jrib: I don't like my computer telling me 'no'...you let it away with that 1 too many times and you end up with Hal
<IdleOne> VirusTB: yeah safe-upgrade
<breakzz> Greetings, got a kernel issue, Ive just recently installed ubuntu server (had archlinux before) and now Im trying to recompile kernel to other settings, but everytime I try it I keep getting this when rebooting: "kernel panic-not syncing VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)". Tried several things Ive found on google but doesnt work. What to do? :o
<IdleOne> VirusTB: I think that apt-get upgrade still works but will tell you about safe-upgrade
<FlyingWatermelon> hi
<VirusTB> IdleOne,  never heard of safe upgrade
<pharm_> i have a weird wifi problem, sitting behind a router. the connection into the internet freezes about every 5mins for 30sec or so, strange thing is pingin the router works without packet loss, pinging a lan connected server within my network works withoutpacket loss but pinging smt in the net has about 30%packet loss
<FlyingWatermelon> can someone here help me with installing ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> DrGrov: probably kubuntu-desktop, as you probably don't need everything in kde-full
<erUSUL> breakzz: how do you compiled it ? do you create an intramfs/initrd ?
<FlyingWatermelon> i need to partition my drive for it
<Krishnandu> Hey guys...asking a stupid ques....does downloading continues when my screen gets locked???
<jrib> pat5star: interestingly enough, cp --force --backup a a   works
<erUSUL> Krishnandu: it should
<DrGrov> Odd-rationale, ok. I get some nice eyecandy in kubuntu-desktop as well?
<Odd-rationale> DrGrov: sure
<nature> hi
<breakzz> erUSUL Ive followed several guides Ive found on ubuntuforums, google etc, but I dont think I did
<Krishnandu> Okies...!! Thanx...!!
<DrGrov> Odd-rationale, great. kubuntu-desktop it is then ;)
<DrGrov> Odd-rationale, thank you for the help :)
<Odd-rationale> np
<HDBanger> i want my eye candy ;p
<FlyingWatermelon> where is a place to go for help installing ubuntu?
<erUSUL> breakzz: so you create a deb file ?
<breakzz> yes
<pharm_> FlyingWatermelon, put the cd into your tray and restart ;)
<FlyingWatermelon> no i need to partition drive or something
<[0]Aazoris> How do I check the package list, it keeps showing 0upgraded 0updated 0 etc. when i do " apt-get safe-upgrade" but how do I know it downloaded any packages
<erUSUL> !kernel | breakzz
<sda_> Hi to all, Question: With the new ubuntu we have the software center, in the old version we had add\remove, with add\remove we were able to ordinate all software for popularity. This function was very nice, expecially when I had to install software i didn't know. How i can do now to understand what software wort install without install and try all different package?
<ubottu> breakzz: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<erUSUL> breakzz: maybe you have not enabled the needed options ?
<jrib> pat5star: « info cp » actually gives you a script to use as a backup program (using cp and a for loop).  Silly gnu
<pat5star> jrib: you got me excited about that, I tried it, damn computer still telling me no. defiant little bastard ;)
<arand> FlyingWatermelon: Right here, or the forums, or the mailing list, whatever you prefer.
<arand> !install | FlyingWatermelon
<ubottu> FlyingWatermelon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<breakzz> erUSUL perhaps, gonna read that link
<V-ille> pharm_: I have a different wifi problem, my wifi seems to disconnect occasionally
<HDBanger> nobody knows of any probs with gdesklets?
<jrib> pat5star: yeah, it won't work if you do cp --force --backup a ., but cp --force --backup a a will (thus why the script uses a for loop I guess)
<V-ille> reboot helps, I'm not yet sure if other remedies would work
<IdleOne> [0]Aazoris: if it shows 0 that means that there aren't any packages to upgrade
<pat5star> jrib: oh I see, let me try that
<V-ille> other machines on the same wifi network continue running fine, they have 9.10, this machine has 10.04
<sugoruyo> anyone know how i can add a preseed file into the initrd root?
<arand> FlyingWatermelon: The partitioning step can be done automatically by the ubuntu installer.
<V-ille> any idea if there are existing wifi/networkmanager related bugs reported I could look at for more info?
<pat5star> jrib: you're right it does, cool
<breakzz> erUSUL not sure if it matters but Ive tried following this one before: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158 and this: http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-compile-kernel-on-ubuntu-1004.html , perhaps those didnt include some parts
<DrGrov> Odd-rationale, which should I put as my "Default Display Manager"? GDM or KDM?
<V-ille> I also get weird noise on screen, the machine is an IBM T60 with ATI Radeon Mobility X1400
<V-ille> I've never seen such noise before on any ubuntu version
<Robertf> Hello
<erUSUL> breakzz: in the second link they mention that in 10.94 you have to explicity build the initramfs by hand.
<pat5star> jrib: so I'll just spin all those files through a loop doing that, then I can begin my crazy real tests on the origs knowing I have backups I can easily change back should I mess them up...that was my whole reason for doing so (and yes, I know I could have just cp'd them out to another dir, but I wanted them side by side for quick comparisons) ;)
<V-ille> the noise isn't constant, it appears sometimes and then goes away
<V-ille> seems like a driver problem
<nemo> I have a friend who was having issues w/ his network card in Lucid.  Supposedly, not just slow network, but nonfunctioning network
<scunizi> DrGrov: are you going to be using kde or gnome?  display manager sould match the desktop
<erUSUL> breakzz: instead of editing the grub.cfg directly just use « sudo update-grub »
<nemo> here is the odd thing, it was working great at first
<nemo> it only stopped working recently.
<jrib> pat5star: I knew it was a silly reason, but as you wish :P
<DrGrov> scunizi, ok. debconf asks me now after installing kubuntu-desktop which one I should use. GDM or KDM.
<nemo> soooo. is there any recent change that might have been pushed that might have broken his network?
<kahen> DrGrov: ultimately that shouldn't matter from a functionality POV. so yes, it should match the default desktop
<nemo> 00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a1) <- his card
<breakzz> oh ok erUSUL, is it possible for me to boot up a livecd then use that command or will it just install it on the livecd and not the harddrive?
<breakzz> or do I have to reinstall ubuntu from scratch?
<pat5star> jrib: lol, of course it was silly, and very lazy...but as soon as I realized I couldn't do it, I spent way too much time trying to do it the lazy way lol
<Robertf> hello, i've an integrated graphical card (intel corpo 82852/855GM). There's a black screen after xubuntu's logo
<V-ille> I have an intel wifi on this machine where I see the disconnects
<DrGrov> kahen, ok. I will just try KDE to see what I think about it. So I should keep GDM and test KDE and then switch back to GNOME?
<erUSUL> breakzz: you can do with a livecd if you chroot to it i guess.... but you can allways boot the default ubuntu kernel; can't you ?
<pharm_> V-ille, seems that yours is another problem coz im still able to do everything localy (wifi is connected all the time) during the time when internetconnection freezes
<nemo> Robertf: can you switch to terminal using alt-f1/ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<breakzz> erUSUL no I cant.. thats the problem.. when I reboot it jumps straight to the kernel panic
<pat5star> Robertf: do you have an /etc/X/xorg.conf file?4
<Robertf> nemo: no..
<V-ille> pharm_: yeah, probably somewhat different problems, but still very close relatives, I imagine :)
<erUSUL> breakzz: the ubuntu kernel panics too ? or just your hand compiled kernel ?
<pharm_> V-ille, although i tried setting wifi manually without network-manager (maybe that helps you, didnt for me)
<V-ille> my wifi sometimes disconnects and I've only managed to get it to come back up by rebooting
<pharm_> are you connecting through networkmanager?
<V-ille> I'd really prefer network-manager, I sometimes need to travel with this machine and automagic wifi would be nice
<V-ille> yeah, I use networkmanager
<breakzz> erUSUL No I can boot ubuntu after installation, it works as it should, its after when I recompile & reboot it gets kernel panic
<HDBanger> does anyone know why gdesklets would not work, the gui posp up on screen then immediately disappears??
<btr> Hello, my problem is that the volume control applet located in panel does not work. It is default volume controller applet shipped with Ubuntu 9.10 and it was working fine before I installed gnome-alsa-mixer. However, although I will not use the default applet because gnome-alsa-mixer is better but wish to know how to recover the default applet's function. Thanks.
<erUSUL> breakzz: all kernels panic? yours and ubuntu's ?
<Robertf> pat5star: may i boot in safe mode because i don't say if i've a xorg.conf file
<erUSUL> breakzz: even in recovery mode ?
<breakzz> erUSUL so far, atleast when Ive tried to recompile
<enriq> I cannot connect to msn from empathy, on ubuntu 10.04, anyone else? any idea?
<Lagan> @btr: Why don't you disable it and put an volume control applet on the dock?
<breakzz> cant use recovery, cant boot that far, after my computer starts, it jumps to bios, checking memory etc, like it should, then right after I get kernel panic
<breakzz> so theres no option
<erUSUL> breakzz: bery weird if compiling your own kernel affects the other ones ...
<erUSUL> breakzz: very weird if compiling your own kernel affects the other ones ...
<pat5star> Robertf: I saw your reply to nemo, you should be able to switch to a console with ctrl-alt-F*, if not, you may have other problems than what I was thinkingn
<btr> Lagan: it was disabled automatically. asa soon as i installed gnome-alsa-mixer.
<btr> asa -> as
<breakzz> yes I know erUSUL, there should be like a option what kernel I want to load
<breakzz> but there isnt
<breakzz> Im not sure if theres some option in bios that affects this problem?
<kahen> ok, i THINK i fixed my problem with SML/NJ. manually symlinking the mlton files into the smlnj directory fixed the problem
<kahen> it's ugly as sin, but it works
<pharm_> V-ille, i see, you might test if its networkmanagers problem
<Lagan> btr: And you can't re-place it on the panel?
<Robertf> pat5star: i've the same problem with slackware 13.0 :-)
<erUSUL> breakzz: press shift during boot to make grub show you the menu
<[0]Aazoris> is this the right syntax to download only the packages & no install >> apt-get -d  update
<FlyingWatermelon> how will i know how much the partition size should be?
<breakzz> Ok I´ll try that erUSUL brb
<markit> hi, I need to stop squid, but /etc/init.d/squid stop tells to use services squid stop, but it says that can 't find squid...
<btr> Lagan: I'm trying ..
<markit> any idea? squid is running
<pat5star> Robertf: ugh! I have the same video card as you, all I had to do was remove xorg.conf, restart, and everything was good....that's all I was going to suggest
<deropty_> quit
<markit> (stop: unknown instance)
<Merwin> Could you confirm that when scripts placed in the /scripts/local-top/ directory under initramfs are called, udev is fully populated? From my tests, it's wrong, but I don't know how to wait until udev has finished being populated
<pharm_> V-ille, there is also wicd (gui network manager) plus there are ways to switch to prefered networks through configscripts
<V-ille> pharm_: yeah.. I guess I'll have to stop network-manager service the next time it barfs and do the iwconfig dance manually
<btr> Lagan: it has no menu to remove
<ForgeAus> I thought daikin did air conditioners!
<V-ille> I used to need to do that on my other laptop, a T61, but 9.10 fixed that
<btr> Lagan: it is not applet.... mmm :/
<Robertf> pat5star: ok.. i'll try it
<pat5star> markit: maybe it's services squidd stop?
<V-ille> now 10.04 seems to have caused unstability on my T60
<Lagan> btr: Have you looked into System>Administration>Boot-Up-Manager ; and try to set it as ready-on-boot
<FlyingWatermelon> i want to repartition to open up more free space for ubuntu
<pharm_> V-ille, yeah just to try if its networkmanagers problem, if you dont succeed just forget about it
<V-ille> pharm_: well, I'd like it to get fixed if there's a bug somewhere :)
<btr> Lagan: okay
<[0]Aazoris> how do I show multi lines here
<jrib> [0]Aazoris: paste.ubuntu.com
<pharm_> V-ille, i considered to buy a new networkinterface since all other pcs in this network have no problems
<markitoxs> its really strange, when i do: $ip tunnel add wccp0 mode gre remote 192.168.30.1 local 192.168.30.5 dev eth0  i get no such interface, any ideas?
<Robertf> pat5star: i'm in rescue mode. There is not xorg.conf file
<Lagan> btr: tell me if it works
<breakzz> erUSUL still no menu, jumps straight to kernel panic
<btr> Lagan: okay ;)
<btr> Lagan: there is no Boot-Up-Manager in the menu.
<btr> i use ubuntu 9.10
<sda_> Hi to all, Question: With the new ubuntu we have the software center, in the old version we had add\remove, with add\remove we were able to ordinate all software for popularity. This function was very nice, expecially when I had to install software i didn't know. How i can do now to understand what software wort install without install and try all different package?
<pat5star> Robertf: silly question, but have you tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<schief> s
<rocket16> Friends, does 10.04 have driver updates, compared to 9.10? I am asking, because 9.10 did not support Open GL on my Laptop, but 10.04 is so efficient in Open GL.
<Lagan> no boot-up-manager in System>Administration
<bazhang> rocket16, certainly does
<Lagan> ??
<Robertf> pat5star: no. i did X -configure and copy the file to /etc/X11
<btr> Lagan: yes
<VirusTB> xbox 360 question.. what format does my EX HDD need to be so that i can view it and play AVI files from my HDD ? .. need to format it in linux
<rocket16> bazhang: Ah, thanks friend. I too, suspected the same. I hope to find a way to make the same in 9.10 too, since many of my friends still use 9.10. :) Thanks a lot, for your gracious help, friend. :)
<jungli> ubantards
<FlyingWatermelon> how long will it take to defrag my computer?
<pat5star> Robertf: I'm sorry dude, I got nothing else for you...if I were you this is where I break out google or hope some video driver/X wizard guru is hanging out here and in a generous mood :)
<bazhang> jungli, that is not welcome here
<wildbat> VirusTB, i bet it is fat32~
<[0]Aazoris> ok when i do " apt-get -d update " this is my outcome >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/437366/plain/
<bazhang> rocket16, no problem :)
<HDBanger> am i invisible?
<HDBanger> lol
<ubnuntu_giant> Hello.  I'm stuck trying to get my fan control to work...I know I need to come up with a fancontrol config file, but I'm having trouble getting going on that.  Any help?  Thanks.
<VirusTB> FlyingWatermelon, depends how larde your HDD is on defregg
<VirusTB> defreag*
<btr> Lagan: I found start application in  preference in preference menu
<ubnuntu_giant> HDBanger, seems like that here sometimes, huh? :)
<Robertf> pat5star: nothing appears afer the below command
<btr> Lagan: and unchecked volume control
<Lagan> btr: I've opened a dialog box with you
<HDBanger> ive asked same quest 5 times, and watched 10 eople come and go havin asked and got answers to theirs
<keithcleaver2010> hi everyone... I'm using a Belkin Wireless router on my PC, which was working fine in my Windows installation, but on my new 10.04 installation, the internet is extremely slow... does anyone have any suggestions as how to solve the speed problem?
<pat5star> Robertf: hey did you check your logs for any clues? /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[0]Aazoris> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ubnuntu_giant> HDBanger, I might help.  Sorry to ask you to repeat, but I just came on. :(
<HDBanger> ok thanks man
<HDBanger> i got a gdesklets prob
<sungji> Hi! I'd love to watch a dvd movie on my ubuntu 10.04 laptop. I followed the steps as described on ubuntu.com (installing libdvdread4, executing the installing script). unfortunately, I'm still not able to watch that dvd.
<sungji> do you have any ideas?
<HDBanger> it wont stay runnin
<HDBanger> gui pops up, then disappears
<[0]Aazoris> ill come back later cya til then
<pat5star> HDBanger: when did it become first come first serve here, lol?
<scunizi> HDBanger: use the nick of the person you're talking to so your messages don't get lost in the noise... type the first few characters and hit TAB for auto completion
<HDBanger> k thanks
<shindowyu> hello?
<sungji> btw, I'm trying to watch T2 with vlc. vlc shows the dvd menu and whenever I select one of the menu items, vlc closes the movie.
<ubnuntu_giant> HDBanger, did you try running gdesklets from the command line?  Some of that output may be helpful.
<HDBanger> ubnuntu_giant: no i havent
<pat5star> sungji: vlc's trying to save you from a really bad movie ;)
<ubnuntu_giant> HDBanger, That's usually the first thing I do if it a program doesn't run. :)
<sungji> pat5star, I've got the same problem with any other dvd. also, T2 is a great movie, according to rottentomatoes ;)
<pat5star> sungji: you check your logs? /var/log/vlc/*
<sungji> hang on a sec
<HDBanger> ubnuntu_giant: it says could not import tiling module
<keithcleaver2010> hi everyone... I'm using a Belkin Wireless router on my PC, which was working fine in my Windows installation, but on my new 10.04 installation, my internet connection is extremely slow... why is this, and can anyone help?
<X_o> hi every one
<pat5star> sungji: I'm just kidding, lack of sleep makes me think I have great sense of humour...sry
<ubnuntu_giant> I suppose another way to get noticed is to say, "Can someone help me...I'm trying to unintall Ubuntu and install Windows 7." :D
<HDBanger> ubnuntu_giant:  lol no!
<X_o> how I can configure my tv with ubuntu
<HDBanger> ubnuntu_giant:  tryin to stay away from that ;p
<sungji> pat5star, haha no it's ok :) there's no /var/log/vlc*
<IdleOne> ubnuntu_giant: in that case go ask in ##windows :)
<sungji> or similar.
<ubnuntu_giant> Hm...Not sure about the tiling module...Sounds pythony... :P
<keithcleaver2010> ubununtu_giant: I've come the other way!
<V-ille> pharm_: oh noes, "Starting Network connection manager wicd                              [fail]"
<pat5star> sungji: um, you'll have to look in your vlc prefs to see where it stores logs
<ubnuntu_giant> HDBanger: Hm...Not sure about the tiling module...Sounds pythony... :P
<sungji> pat5star, alright, I'll do that...
<HDBanger> ubnuntu_giant: after that it said cannot establish connection to daemon
<pat5star> ubnuntu_giant: that's a good one, or you can try "on windows it works so much better..." or something to that effect ;)
<donavan01> is there anything I can do to get my nautilus to display a large folder faster I have a huge directory with a ton of png files in it and it takes forever to load
<rocket16> Friends, is there a good software for managing Samsung SGH-J600 Phones in Ubuntu? I tried BITPM, Wammu/Gammu, KMobiletools and a lot more, :(
<pharm_> V-ille: what does dmesg | tail say?
<tpskynet> hello
<overmind> pharm_: It's a bot's command
<ubnuntu_giant> HDBanger, whataya know...I got the same error.
<Robertf> pat5star: is it a bug?
<Galerien> downclimb: get an SSD :D
<pat5star> donavan01: turn off previews?
<rocket16> Hello tpskynet
<overmind> !bot > pharm_
<ubottu> pharm_, please see my private message
<pat5star> Robertf: what, X?
<ubnuntu_giant> HDBanger, Then I get this status bar going back and for that says "Connecting to daemon."
<HDBanger> ubnuntu_giant:  well alrighty then ;)
<tpskynet> why i see my chipset of my driver unknown?
<HDBanger> ubnuntu_giant: yup yup
<pat5star> Robertf: there must be a few because I've seen a lot of complaints since the upgrade
<donavan01> pat5star ... thats part of the problem I am using them for Icons so I want to be able to see what the icons look like without having to guess my way through a couple of thousand of them
<edbian_> What security threats am I opening myself up to if I keep my wifi network open?
<tpskynet> helo rokect
<V-ille> pharm_: nothing, although I didn't disable networkmanager before trying to launch wicd
<pat5star> donavan01: I have a dir like that too, never been able to speed it up unless you throw more hardware at it I suppose
<pharm_> V-ille, there you go ;)
<Monotoko> edbian_ your leaving yourself open to middleman attack
<sungji> pat5star, hm... i get a couple of libdvdread error messages like this: libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_05_0.VOB (0x00abcdef)
<Robertf> pat5star: apt-get install xorg
<Beyecixramd> edbian_: anyone could see your chat logs, and inject you viruses, remotely control your router.... spy what you see...
<damn323> heloo!
<V-ille> pharm_: hmm.. I did sudo service wicd start and it started fine
<shindow_yu1> linux
<Monotoko> i use MAC filtering
<sungji> pat5star, and also this: libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in /build/buildd/libdvdread-4.1.3/src/ifo_read.c:1704
<V-ille> and I still haven't disabled networkmanager :)
<Monotoko> rather than encryption
<Beyecixramd> edbian_: also, if you keep the wifi network open, anyone could easily make a DoS
<damn323> I cant install python 2.6 !!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<ubnuntu_giant> HDBanger, It says to check the log files...I'm doing that now...fun learning experience for me. :)
<Robertf> pat5star: do you have a website withe this problem reported
<Beyecixramd> Monotoko: i can emulate MACs easily
<shindow_yu1> hell
<donavan01> pat5star ... thanks ... well aside from a raid array and cant think of anything hardware wise that would speed it up for my I normally get pretty quick read/write times
<shindow_yu1> welcome
<HDBanger> ubnuntu_giant: cool, ill be here :P
<Monotoko> Beyecixramd, its also a hidden SSID
<tpskynet> helo rokect
<tpskynet> why i see my chipset of my driver unknown?
<HDBanger> ubnuntu_giant: im sure ur smarter than me
<Beyecixramd> Monotoko: i only need your mac (sniffing) and i can get into your router and kick you out
<pat5star> V-ille: I did that after this upgrade too, this is the first time I've seen ubuntu allow both to be installed, before it would always uninstall one of you were installing the other. To correct it, I had to uninstall wicd or they were both running at same time
<MaT-dg> Is xorg.conf deprecated? Is it still the correct way to add a device?
<pharm_> V-ille, i bet those to are going to fight each other ;)
<Beyecixramd> Monotoko: so? even with a hidden SSID, it's still hackeable
<pharm_> *two
<keithcleaver2010> hi everyone... I'm using a Belkin Wireless router on my PC, which was working fine in my Windows installation, but on my new 10.04 installation, my internet connection is extremely slow... why would this be, and can anyone suggest how to solve the problem?
<shindow_yu1> ?????
<DrGrov> Can I safely remove kubuntu-desktop now when I didn't like it without affecting the GNOME part?
<edbian_> Beyecixramd, My router has a very secure password.  What chat logs are you talking about?  How can someone "inject" are virus?  What does that mean?
<Beyecixramd> DrGrov: yes
<ubnuntu_giant> Hello.  I'm stuck trying to get my fan control to work...I know I need to come up with a fancontrol config file, but I'm having trouble getting going on that.  Any help?  Thanks.
<tpskynet> why i see my chipset of my driver unknown?
<damn323> can some one tell me how to get around python 2.6 broken ness on sid pleeeassse@@$%"!@#@!!!]
<DrGrov> Beyecixramd, ok. Removing then :) Thanks
<IdleOne> !puregnome | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<bazhang> !puregnome | DrGrov
<bazhang> damn323, sid is #debian not here
<blankhead> my windows 7 is coming on as vista and when i load it im loading to some kind of HEWLITT Packard system recovery crap how do i fix this?
<DrGrov> IdleOne, I don't lose any settings or such?
<IdleOne> damn323: #debian
<tpskynet> why i see my chipset of my driver unknown?
<IdleOne> DrGrov: nope
<damn323> er yes true sorry
<pat5star> brb...battery dying...gotta go find a plug
<Beyecixramd> edbian_: all routers can be bruteforced. Injecting a virus means anyone can insert a virus into *something* either actively, entering your pc, or passively, like when you download a file, they could replace the code with a virus
<shawncm217> I've Googled and looked all over the Ubuntu website. What is the RAM limitation for 64-bit desktop Ubuntu 10.04?
<DrGrov> IdleOne, ok. I will type that into a terminal now then
<edbian_> Monotoko, hidden SSID is a good idea but the reason I have my network open is for the convience of my parents.  They want it to be stupid simple!
<tpskynet> why i see my wireless chipset of my driver unknown?
<bazhang> Beyecixramd, lets get back on topic
<Beyecixramd> bazhang: this is on topic...
<tpskynet> any one??
<blankhead> On Grub bootloader my windows 7 is coming on as vista and when i load it im loading to some kind of HEWLITT Packard system recovery crap how do i fix this?
<donavan01> blankhead ... thats your recovery partition
<tpskynet> any one??
<Beyecixramd> edbian_: an open WiFi network is definitely not a good idea...
<tpskynet> any one??
<bazhang> Beyecixramd, no its not. please take it elsewhere
<tpskynet> why i see my wireless chipset of my driver unknown?
<FloodBot4> tpskynet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !repeat | tpskynet
<ubottu> tpskynet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<keithcleaver2010> shawncm217: it was 2GB in the past, but not sure what the current figure is
<Beyecixramd> bazhang: yes, Ubuntu supports WiFi, doesn't it?
<ubnuntu_giant> HDBanger, Sorry, don't know what to do from here.  You might want to check out /var/log/daemon.log (with tail -f /var/log/daemon.log).
<fhf> blankhead yes thats true ybubtu recocnizes 7 as vista
<edbian_> Beyecixramd, Can you explain how to bruteforce my router?  By continuously guessing the password?
<blankhead> donavan01 so hwo do i configure it so that it loads the HP parition..cuz i have my windows 7 parition come out as HP with all my stuff
<HDBanger> ubnuntu_giant: k thanks
<IdleOne> Beyecixramd: yes but the networking question you are discussing is not ubuntu related
<bazhang> edbian_, please continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Beyecixramd> edbian_: trying all combinations from 1 to zzzzzzzzz
<edbian_> Beyecixramd, I agree.  I'm trying to come up with an alternative
<webPragmatist> hey guys how do i login as root through sudo again.. or rather how do i sudo for a few commands
<ubnuntu_giant> Hello.  I'm stuck trying to get my fan control to work...I know I need to come up with a fancontrol config file, but I'm having trouble getting going on that.  Any help?  Thanks.
<webPragmatist> sudo -l or something?
<edbian_> bazhang, sorry, i'm done
<Beyecixramd> edbian_: the alternative is a password...
<V-ille> pharm_: so, thanks for pointing out wicd for me, it's at least an option if networkmanager acts up
<Monotoko> edbian_ why dont you make there connections auto-connect??
<bazhang> webPragmatist, sudo -i
<V-ille> now I only wonder what to do a about the occasional display woes...
<donavan01> blankhead ... sorry its beyond my pay grade in linux ... im not real familiar with grub
<pharm_> V-ille, np hope it helps you
<Monotoko> then they dont have to fiddle with settings
<blankhead> and everytime i try to play a song in frostwire or rhythmbox, banshee amarok i get an error saying that files too large or an internal problem..i installed everything perfectly idk
<webPragmatist> bazhang: whats -i stand for by chance?
<blankhead> donavan81 alright thanks
<dnivra> hello. can someone tell me why is it that I am unable to access net in ubuntu? i tried pppoeconf and network manager but no use. it was working fine till afternoon and works fine in windoze too.
<dnivra> windows*
<bazhang> webPragmatist, let me check the man page for sudo
<donavan01> blankhead ... try vlc for your media ... to see if its an issue with the media or linux ... VLC has never let me down
<V-ille> dnivra: wired/wireless? and which ubuntu version?
<dnivra> V-ille: wired DSL in lucid.
<Robertf> pat5star: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/577858
<tsuna27> i have a problem when i close my laptop for 2 long the screen goes blank and i cant do anything how do i fix this
<sungji> pat5star, have you ever had problems with libdvdcss4?
<DrGrov> IdleOne, ok that is done. should I use the apt-get autoremove now then to remove all old packages?
<IdleOne> DrGrov: if you like
<V-ille> dnivra: if it freezes, does "sudo service networking restart" help?
<blankhead> yup i hear no sound and movie player says the same thing ..files too large
<DrGrov> IdleOne, ok. thanks for your help. i just hated kde very much lol :) just had to test it but love my GNOME more :)
<IdleOne> DrGrov: :)
<dnivra> V-ille: networking works fine. it tries to connect to the DSL, fails and connects to LAN after that.
<Izyum> Hello. How to install libnotify plugin for pidgin in Ubuntu Lucid?
<Krishnandu> Hey guys....I saw somewhere that not to install XAMPP in Linux. Rather they say to install all the packages single....Can you please say the package names which should I use in apt-get install??
<V-ille> dnivra: LAN?
<dnivra> Izyum: libnotify is installed by default.
<blankhead> youtube plays sound just fine
<DrGrov> IdleOne, I was just scared to lose my settings in GNOME
<V-ille> dnivra: so your ppoe connection fails?
<Beyecixramd> Izyum: use Synaptic and search for "pidgin" or "libnotify"
<donavan01> blankhead ... might be an issue with the orginal partition that windows in installed (that is if you trying to pull music from there )
<bazhang> Krishnandu, lamp instead of xampp
<DrGrov> bbabl
<blankhead> donavan81 no its on ubuntu partition
<Izyum> Beyecixramd: I have tar.gz now, but how to install it?
<dnivra> V-ille: yeah in the sense that it connects to a private connection after that yes: i get an IP 192.168.1.2 thanks to my modem.
<GeekSquid> Krishnandu: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Krishnandu> <bazhang> Okies...But I don't have any idea...what should I use in sudo apt-get install ??
<IdleOne> DrGrov: you should be fine now. you may still see some odd behavior like the kubuntu splash but those can be fixed when they come up
<Krishnandu> <GeekSquid> Okies..!!
<Beyecixramd> Izyum: no no.... install i9t from the add/remove program...
<Krishnandu> Thanx
<donavan01> blankhead ... then im at a loss man sorry ... might trying downloading something else to the HD and see if it does the same thing
<dnivra> Beyecixramd: wait pidgin libnotify is installed by default isn't it?
<dnivra> V-ille: any leads?
<blankhead> ill just do it the hard way and google the solution
<dotcol> I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand; have installed Ubuntu Server 10.04 three (3) times on my server and on finishing the installation I remove the CD and on boot up get the following notices : error out of disk  and get the grup prompt. Does anyone know a solution for this issue?
<Beyecixramd> dnivra: .... no idea... but pidgin isn't installed by default so i guess not...
<V-ille> dnivra: other connections through the same modem work?
<donavan01> blankhead..... dont you hate when you have to do that
<dnivra> Beyecixramd: but well if you install pidgin, the package gets pulled too.
<lxsysweb> hi, I've just encountered some source code with a cmake instead of a configure.sh, can anybody tell me what I have to do to configure?
<dnivra> V-ille: I am using the same modem on windoze
<dnivra> windows*
<blankhead> lol yup
<dnivra> V-ille: right now I am on windows
<Krishnandu> Hey guys what is mysql-client??
<dnivra> V-ille: (sadly)
<Beyecixramd> dnivra: no idea about that, then
<Krishnandu> whats the diff b/w mysql-server and mysql-client??
<IdleOne> !info mysql-client | Krishnandu
<ubottu> Krishnandu: mysql-client (source: mysql-dfsg-5.1): MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.1 (lucid), package size 90 kB, installed size 128 kB
<dnivra> Beyecixramd: he's gone anyway. no problem.
<markit> pat5star: no, the name of the service is squid (and in any case, squidd produces the same error), and yes, I'm sudoing
<V-ille> dnivra: it's been a while since I last used pppoe, so no idea about its current status. All I can suggest is looking at the logs if the pppoe network scripts complain about something.
<awake_> how do i change my "windows key" from Mod4 to Super L, i'm having problems with setting keyboard shortcuts
<outer_space1> how do you kill an app that grabs the mouse pointer and keeps it in the window?
<dnivra> V-ille: logs of nm? or ppp daemon?
<GeekSquid> dnivra: I run pidgin, I believe the plugin needs to be enabled in your Buddy List window>options>plugins
<V-ille> dnivra: I think the ppp daemon would be more useful
<IdleOne> outer_space1: the right ctrl key?
<V-ille> dnivra: nm probably thinks everything's fine :)
<kasr> hi
<outer_space1> are you kidding? my keyboard doenst have a right-ctrl
<dnivra> GeekSquid: but not installed. it is by default enabled too cos it starts working right away.
<seatownrocks> ubuntu shutdown crashed on me... now i have no sound... anyone know how to get sound working again?
<lxsysweb> hi, I've just encountered some source code with a cmake instead of a configure.sh, can anybody tell me what I have to do to configure?
<tsuna27> >	i have a problem when i close my laptop for 2 long the screen goes blank and i cant do anything how do i fix this
<kasr> how can i lock the panels on gnome? That a user can add, delet oder move something?
<IdleOne> outer_space1: haha, well then umm what app is grabbing your mouse?
<kasr> someone a idea?
<V-ille> lxsysweb: see http://www.cmake.org/
<dnivra> V-ille: so I need to setup ppp daemon and checks it's logs for failure.
<lxsysweb> V-ille: ok
<outer_space1> warzone 2100
<V-ille> dnivra: doesn't pppoeconf do exactly that?
<DrGrov> IdleOne, one problem now upon reboot. I still have the Kubuntu logout screen when I shutdown and restart LOL
<DrGrov> IdleOne, how can I remove that?
<V-ille> dnivra: I mean, setup the daemon
<phnom> kasr: Ubuntu Tweak can do that, dunno how persistant it is
<zax1> does any one here speaks french?
<GeekSquid> kasr: right click on panel, properties, in that window there should be a lock checkbox
<dnivra> V-ille: actually when I use pppoeconf it says "plugin compiled successfully" but doesn't connect. I know you don't have much of a clue like you already said. just saying though; it just doesn't connect to the DSL provider :(.
<IdleOne> outer_space1: try shift-ctrl or alt-ctrl not sure
<bazhang> zax1, in #ubuntu-fr
<seatownrocks> anyone know how to restore sound?
<phnom> kasr: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<IdleOne> DrGrov: lemme look it up
<DrGrov> IdleOne, thanks :)
<V-ille> dnivra: can you do an ifup manually?
<donavan01> seatownrocks ... you might wanna be a little more specific there are a number of reasons why sound might not work
<FoolsRun> Hi, I'm trying to run updates on my machine and apt is hanging at Preparing to replace mysql-server-5.1 5.1.41-3ubuntu12    I've tried several times, always hangs. Anyone know what might be going on?  Apt also says that mysql is very broken and should be reinstalled, but it hangs when I try.
<ubnuntu_giant> Hello.  I'm stuck trying to get my fan control to work...I know I need to come up with a fancontrol config file, but I'm having trouble getting going on that.  Any help?  Thanks.
<seatownrocks> ubuntu crashed during the shutdown process... after i restarted i have no sound. not sure why the sound isn't working... it was working fine before
<GeekSquid> FoolsRun: sudo service mysql stop / then reinstall
<Krishnandu> Guys is there any diff b/w JDK and OpenJDK??
<FoolsRun> GeekSquid: still hangs.
<btr> ooops
<vikas> any one plz solve my problem
<Krishnandu> I mean I know the basic of OpenJDK i.e. it's the open source version of JDK
<webPragmatist> hrm
<Krishnandu> But the query is not clear to me...
<IdleOne> !splash > DrGrov think this is what you need
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !splash > DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov, please see my private message
<Krishnandu> Why do we neek OpenJDK if we are getting JDK for free??
<vikas> xubuntu
<FPtje> Hey stupid question incoming: I've managed to get emerald to work. I've installed a custom theme and it's looking really nice. But the windows have a new option in the title bar now, "stick window". what does "stick window" mean?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am trying to install 10.04 and it gets stuck at creating ext4 file system at / for partition #1
<rab13s> I need something easier then ubuntu, any sugestions?
<V-ille> FPtje: sticky windows appear on all desktops
<FPtje> rab13s Try linux mint
<sda_> Hi to all, Question: With the new ubuntu we have the software center, in the old version we had add\remove, with add\remove we were able to ordinate all software for popularity. This function was very nice, expecially when I had to install software i didn't know. How i can do now to understand what software wort install without install and try all different package?
<bazhang> FPtje, please dont recommend that here
<FPtje> V-ille ah thanks, I didn't notice that haha
<seatownrocks> donavan01 ubuntu shutdown crashed... there was like a purple screen of death... after i rebooted sound was not working
<Krishnandu> Guys can you please tell me why do we need OpenJDK if we are getting JDK without any problem??
<bazhang> rab13s, this is ubuntu support, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<FPtje> bazhang He needed something simpler than ubuntu, well there you've got it :D
<btr> Well.. I've learned how to use alsa mixer in terminal ..
<btr> at least
<xomp> can someone help me setup a secure FTP to my ubuntu VPS? someone mentioned vsftpd yesterday and I ran out of time to look into it.
<DrGrov> IdleOne, that doesn't seem to work with the gnome-splashscreen-manager. Can't find it
<[0]Aazoris> Can someone please tell how do I go about installing these, i.e. what syntax do I use to install these....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/437366/plain/
<vikas> hi i have a keyboard problem
<bazhang> vikas, installed keytouch-editor yet?
<rab13s> I have a mouse problem, Vikas: whats up with your ket
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am trying to install 10.04 and it gets stuck at 5% creating ext4 file system at / for partition #1
<[0]Aazoris> Please anyone help me please
<vikas> i did
<DrGrov> IdleOne, how do I change that splashscreen image?
<vikas> wanna plugin function for vlc
<btr> Krishnandu: well, I think open sourcing is a way to improve something ..
<IdleOne> DrGrov: I am not certain to be honest
<Krishnandu> btr: Ok but we are getting JDK for free
<DrGrov> IdleOne, ok. no worries. i will remove the kubuntu something in the repos and hope it will fix it.
<Krishnandu> then why would anyone like to use OpenJDK??
<donavan01> seatownrocks did you try  restarting again after this first crash and restart?
<Digitalmax> Hi All
<donavan01> seatownrocks ... sorry took me so long to reply google changed there page again and you can play packman on it today ... weirded me out
<MortenB> Hello, I'm having trouble getting usb-creator to work. Any usb drive I insert is shown with a warning exclamation sign, and formatting inside usb-creator doesn't do anything (there's no reaction to pressing the button). I've tried formatting to ext3 and ext4 via gparted, but still the exclamation marks. What can I do?
<DrGrov> IdleOne, rebooting to test
<betaman69> Hi, I have a 2 HDD system 1-Vista 2-Ubuntu 10.4. How can I make Vista the default OS from Grub ? The 10.4 version doesn't have a menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<btr> Krishnandu: It's true... mmm
<bazhang> MortenB, same issues with unetbootin as well?
<Zolo> src/lxml/lxml.etree.c:142095: error: ‘XML_XPATH_UNDEF_PREFIX_ERROR’ undeclared (first use in this function)", most like that one.
<Krishnandu> btr: Okies..!! :)
<Zolo> Gah.
<btr> but
<jrib> !grub2 | betaman69
<ubottu> betaman69: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Zolo> I get a ton of errors when trying to install lxml with easy_install
<Zolo> mostly like this one
<Zolo> src/lxml/lxml.etree.c:142095: error: ‘XML_XPATH_UNDEF_PREFIX_ERROR’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<Zolo> What can I do to fix it?
<btr> There must be some reason i think
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am trying to install 10.04 and it gets stuck at 5% creating ext4 file system at / for partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) sda
<jrib> Zolo: any reason you aren't using the repositories?
<wildbat> i hate lauchpad~ stupid meanie password requirement >.<
<Faithful> hey dudes, my sound control disappeared from the panel... sound still works... where'd it go?
<sr_rules> betaman69 , use startupmanager :- sudo apt-get install startup manager , System>administration >startupmanger
<Zolo> jrib: Sorry, I'm not an experienced linux-user, what repositories? I tried to install it with aptitude but I couldn't find anything there.
<MortenB> bazhang, I haven't tried Unetbootin. I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto and it doesn't mention it. But it will create a bootable USB drive from a distribution iso?
<DrGrov> IdleOne, problem solved :) had to remove just the 3 small addons for kubuntu that were left.
<jrib> Zolo: yes, aptitude
<IdleOne> DrGrov: which?
<IdleOne> So I can add to my notes
<flying> anyone want to help me with partitioning for ubuntu?
<bazhang> MortenB, a usb stick? unetbootin is in the repos from Jaunty onwards iirc
<siavashserver> check out the www.google.com , its PAC-MAN 30th Anniversary and they have placed its game in their homepage ^^
<[0]Aazoris> Can someone please tell how do I go about installing these, i.e. what syntax do I use to install these....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/437366/plain/
<jrib> Zolo: you do this: apt-cache search python xml, then you read the results and see if any is the one you want.  Looks like python-lxml is the one you want.  So you install it: sudo aptitude install python-lxml
<wildbat> flying, that you need ~ ?
<Zolo> jrib: Ah, thanks!
<bazhang> [0]Aazoris, installing what?
<ApesMa> I have apt-mirror configured to retrieve karmic-proposed, and it fetched it, but OTOH it didn't get the dist-upgrader-all directory and children, which the meta-release files reference. I checked us.archive.ubuntu, and the directory  is indeed present. How can I get apt-mirror to retrieve those files?
<[0]Aazoris> its in the paste bin
<[0]Aazoris> it will take up way to many lines
<MortenB> bazhang, I'll try, thanks
<bazhang> [0]Aazoris, how about giving us a synopsis
<DrGrov> IdleOne, kubuntu-docs, plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo and kubuntu-default-settings
<Zolo> jrib: it worked!
<IdleOne> DrGrov: thank you
<DrGrov> IdleOne, for what? :)
<bazhang> [0]Aazoris, a brief version of the package name or names on a single line
<IdleOne> DrGrov: for helping me to help you :)
<jrib> Zolo: of course, everything works in linux that's meant to work :P
<[0]Aazoris> ok i do apt-get update, it gives me all those lines and when i do apt-get install release.gpg it says it cant find it.
<IdleOne> DrGrov: and others in the future
<bazhang> [0]Aazoris, there is no such package then?
<DrGrov> IdleOne, you are welcome :) not sure that i need to remove kubuntu-docs but definitely kubuntu-default-settings I am sure.
<markitoxs> is there any way to modify the values of gre0? ip show tunnel shows me that the values are wrong for my tunnel
<[0]Aazoris> how do i get it to download the packages
<[0]Aazoris> what syntax do i use
<bazhang> [0]Aazoris, explain what you are trying to install
<IdleOne> DrGrov: well the -docs are not needed if you don't have kubuntu installed so removing them is ok
<[0]Aazoris> apgt-get install ????
<DrGrov> IdleOne, yes of course removing them is ok. Just it didn't affect that kubuntu logo screen
<Krishnandu> <[0]Aazoris> What do you want to install??
<[0]Aazoris> its the first one lucid release.gpg; none of them download
<DrGrov> IdleOne, but i gotta run. having a friend coming over. i'll be back later though.
<bazhang> [0]Aazoris, yes? what package do you wish to install
<[0]Aazoris> i dont know how to download the packages my question is are those the packages
<DrGrov> IdleOne, thanks and talk to you later :)
<IdleOne> DrGrov: I think the plymouth one is what really did it. later
<bazhang> [0]Aazoris, have you read the newest Ubuntu manual? it will clear up such issues; I would suggest a read of it
<Krishnandu> <[0]Aazoris> just use sudo apt-get install name_of_the_package
<DrGrov> IdleOne, yes. I think now so too when you  said it
<Krishnandu> <[0]Aazoris> It'll automatically download the package and install
<bazhang> [0]Aazoris, that is the sources.list not the package to install
<bazhang> !manual | [0]Aazoris
<ubottu> [0]Aazoris: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Krishnandu> <[0]Aazoris> Say you want to install k3b so just use sudp apt-get install k3b
<Krishnandu> <[0]Aazoris> It'll download the package and it's dependencies and install it
<[0]Aazoris> ok
<bazhang> [0]Aazoris, please have a read of that nice new manual
<mcl0vin> good morning folks
<rab13s> utnubu!
<avi93> anyone knows how i can login with SFTP using SSH2 with filezilla?
<btr> hi
<mcl0vin> i am trying to see if anyone here got pastebinit patch
<mcl0vin> currently pastebinit           0.11.2-1 is broken
<bazhang> mcl0vin, I thought pastebinit took arguments
<X_o>  I have to change my tv resolution on ubuntu ??
<happosade> How to connect xbox 360 to my ubuntu's media files?
<oCean_> mcl0vin: broken? Use -b for url_of_your_choice
<bazhang> happosade, xbmc?
<mcl0vin> bazhang: oCean can you get it to work ...it will always give a url of www.pastebin.com
<bazhang> mcl0vin, sure.
<omfarka> good afternoon, do you recommend any p2p software like Frostwire, Limewire, Bearshare on ubuntu
<miha> hmmmm.. is new linux-generic kernel only in -pae version ? or is there one without (or only as source) ? somebody asks on forum why localized derative fails on... probably pentium m, while ubuntu standard seems to work
<capntripps> hi all
<bazhang> !p2p > omfarka
<ubottu> omfarka, please see my private message
<mcl0vin> bazhang: and thats not broken to you
<capntripps> i am new to using ubuntu and am having difficulties hooking up my ipod through rhythymbox... can anyone help me out?
<oCean_> mcl0vin: not here: "test | pastebinit -b http://yourpaste.net" = http://yourpaste.net/5480/
<omfarka> thank you ubottu
<bazhang> mcl0vin, it takes arguments? did you see that above?
<oCean_> mcl0vin: that was "echo test | ..."
<souhail> hi all
<capntripps> hi
<TommyThaGun> capntripps, which release version of Ubuntu are you on?
<capntripps> 10.0.2
<capntripps> i think
<capntripps> its the latest one
<TommyThaGun> 10/04
<TommyThaGun> 10.04
<TommyThaGun> yeah
<capntripps> k thx
<IdleOne> capntripps: type lsb_release -a to see your version
<capntripps> type it where?
<mcl0vin> bazhang: oCean which release do you guys have
<capntripps> lsb_release -a
<gottto> happosade: http://nazham.com/2009/03/09/how-to-share-media-between-xbox-360-and-linux/
<IdleOne> capntripps: in a terminal
<bazhang> mcl0vin, the latest stable
<[0]Aazoris> Problem I am using a VPS with root(me)the manual only explains about the gui version, I cant get to a gui via my ssh connection.
<mcl0vin> bazhang: which is what?
<capntripps> <---- more of a n00b than i thought
<bazhang> mcl0vin, lucid lynx
<IdleOne> capntripps: we all start somewhere :)
<mcl0vin> 'bazhang: dpkg -l pastebinit
<capntripps> how do i open a terminal?
<shuji> Hi all - very brief question, anyone very familiar windows + virtual box?
<llutz> [0]Aazoris: ssh -X user@host
<mcl0vin> bazhang: ah ...am on 9.10
<IdleOne> capntripps: go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<oCean_> mcl0vin: apt-cache policy returns pastebinit:  Installed: 1.1-1
<capntripps> ok, im on 10.04 for sure
<bazhang> shuji, go ahead and ask, also help in #vbox
<vikas> help me with key touch editor
<vikas> plz
<capntripps> anyone have insight as to how to get my ipod hooked up?
<IdleOne> capntripps: now remember where that terminal is located because you will be using it more then you think :)
<scunizi> How would I approach installation of the server.iso on a headless machine?
<X_o> somebody have a tv connection to your computer ?
<mcl0vin> bazhang: but, what i mean is that when i for example "lsmod | pastebinit' it returns www.pastebin.com not the url for the post it self e.g www.pastebin.com/GjHt567
<TommyThaGun> capntripps, what happens when you plug in your ipod?
<wildbat> !ipod | capntripps
<ubottu> capntripps: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<shuji> bazhang - thanks, I might give them a try first as it might be more appropriately asked there :)
<mcl0vin> oCean ^^
<TommyThaGun> X_o, I connect my computer to my TV often
<[0]Aazoris> llutz, what i didnt understand that. Sorry, I am 100% new to linux...
<capntripps> ok, so my ipod is recognized, but i can't transfer files
<balr0g> hello guys ...
<X_o> how do fix the resolution ?
<capntripps> i get an error message saying permission denied to create a directory
<balr0g> how linux handles the bash (terminal) history ?
<hector29> Hi all, one question: how install genius web cam (V2, is old, supported in spca5xx) in Ubuntu 10.4? --> need install spca5xx?? other way?
<balr0g> i need to save to a file every command i enter ...
<oCean_> mcl0vin: you can use <tab>completion for NickNames here in channel. (tip) - yes I heard pastebin service was slightly changed. You can use the -b option to use another paste service
<llutz> [0]Aazoris: ssh -X   for X11-Forwarding of single apps. if you want a complete GUI, use something like freenx or vnc tunneled through ssh
<Invisrcm> hey, i cant seem to get my pc to asociate with my wireless network when i pull up iwconfig its shows it not asociating,
<TommyThaGun> X_o, go to System > Preferences > Monitors
<TommyThaGun> capntripps, what is the error exactly?
<X_o> !TommyThaGun how do fix the resolution ?
<vikas> help me with key touch editor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bruno> hi
<capntripps> says permission denied to create directory
<mcl0vin> oCean_: where does the pastebinit resign
<X_o> !TommyThaGun that doesn't work for my
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vikas> help me with key touch editor
<vikas> help me with key touch editor
<underdev> hi.  under lucid, my computer shuts down the monitor and requires a login about, hmm, every 5 minutes.  I
<fcuk112> i have 3 folders shared on 1 ubuntu box that i am trying to access via another ubuntu box.  2 work fine, for the 3rd i get canonicalize_connect_path failed for service error.  it was working before and i don't remember changing anything - why has it stopped working?  (using samba).
<resno> has firefly media server been removed? i dont see it active anymore
<bazhang> vikas, dont repeat every 5 seconds
<tzolkin> what is key touch editor...
<TommyThaGun> From that you should have two options, your computer, and the TV, you should be able to change it through that, but it will be limited by your computer and what type of cable you are connecting it though
<oCean_> mcl0vin: ?
<TommyThaGun> sorry, X_o that was to you
<underdev> 've looked in power management, but the settings look fine there?
<capntripps> tommythagun, i think im just going to get a different program, in the FAQs says Amarok will work fine
<hector29> Hi : how install genius web cam (V2, is old, supported in spca5xx) in Ubuntu 10.4? --> need install spca5xx?? other way?
<underdev> where do you set the time for locking the screen / turning down the monitor?
<X_o> i'm tried to use xrandr
<TommyThaGun> capntripps, Rhythmbox worked fine for me out of the box with my iphone, which is even more trouble than an ipod
<capntripps> wierd
<vikas> help me with key touch editor
<X_o> but dont do nothing
<bazhang> !repeat | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mcl0vin> oCean_: i want to edit the paste binit script
<capntripps> tommythagun, you know how i can adjust security settings? that might have something to do with it
<oCean_> mcl0vin: /usr/bin
<hector29> exist graphical way for install webcams in ubuntu 10.4?
<TommyThaGun> capntripps, what is the folder it's trying to create?
<gottto> X_o: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12 - should give a clue
<VCoolio> mcl0vin: sudo nano `which pastebinit`
<capntripps> i dunno.... its a pretty generic sort of error message
<oCean_> mcl0vin: in the manualpage you'll find other url's you can use. The config setup in 10.04 pastebinit version (1.1-1) is slightly different
<underdev> where do you set the time for locking the screen / turning down the monitor?  I've looked in System->Preferences->Power Management, and the setting are fine there.  I don't want my screen to keep locking every 5 minutes.  I have a long running graphical process that i want to keep an eye on.
<yanick_> hi, how do I tell Ubuntu to just NOT try to find some drivers for a printer every time I plug it in the USB port? There is no available driver for a Canon IP2200, and I must use VirtualBox to print things, but every time VBox is running (WinXP) and I plug the printer, Ubuntu STILL wants to find the driver, 3 windows pops up, but naturally doesn't find anything. This is annoying
<capntripps> tommythagun: Error Transferring Track: error creating directory: permission denied
<seatownrocks> when i installed ubuntu my sound worked... is there any way to make it detect / setup sound again after you are done installing?
<onetinsoldier> underdev: same place, except, Screensaver
<omfarka> underdev: you can change the parameters from screen saver at the same path
<mcl0vin> oCean_: there should be a patch thu
<seatownrocks> or am i going to have to re-install ubuntu?
<resno> firefly media server has disappered, is it still in the repos?
<seatownrocks> rebooting is not fixing the sound as it would in windows
<underdev> oic, thank you!
<scunizi> yanick_: no way around that.. ubuntu is the first thing that needs to recognize a new usb device before it's passed to a VM
<onetinsoldier> underdev: you're welcome
<rab13s> alsaconf from terminal
<fcuk112> i have 3 folders shared on 1 ubuntu box that i am trying to access via another ubuntu box.  2 work fine, for the 3rd i get canonicalize_connect_path failed for service error.  it was working before and i don't remember changing anything - why has it stopped working?  (using samba).
<TommyThaGun> capntripps, do you know who owns the files you are transfering?
<capntripps> i do...
<capntripps> heh
<bazhang> resno, a daap server?
<yanick_> scunizi, sure, but what about the printer manager? I just want it to shut the f**k up and stop annoy me with finding a driver that does not exist?
<capntripps> so its a privacy / security thing?
<resno> bazhang: yes.
<hector29> how install genius web cam (V2, is old, supported in spca5xx) in Ubuntu 10.4? --> need install spca5xx?? other way? from 2007, for kernel 2.6.11... but i use a kernel superior..
<bazhang> yanick_, watch the language
<bazhang> resno, its in mt-daapd
<sampo_v2> how do i select the kernel i boot with in lucid?
<yanick_> bazhang, I censored it :)
<scunizi> yanick_: not sure how that works..
<ubuntu_> help
<TommyThaGun> capntripps, are you able to play the files?
<resno> bazhang: what do you mean? i had it installed and now, im not sure what happended.
<bazhang> yanick_, the stars are not ok either. just dont curse at all thanks
<curtmack> I just updated to 10.04. How do I change my windows so that the minimize/maximize/close buttons are on the right side again?
<ubuntu_> Help~~~~~ I am in a cyber cafe, I am using a USB ubuntu10.04
<oCean_> mcl0vin: apparently it's fixed in lucid (10.04) in this url (https://bugs.launchpad.net/pastebinit/+bug/526428) there's talk about fix in ppa for karmic.
<TommyThaGun> capntripps, I'm wondering if it's a permissions setting thing, like your user doesn't have permissions on the system to play and read the files
<bazhang> !controls > curtmack
<ubottu> curtmack, please see my private message
<hector29> sampo_v2 try with boot manager
<ubuntu_> How do I update my USB live Ubuntu 10.04 here?????
<fcuk112> i have 3 folders shared on 1 ubuntu box that i am trying to access via another ubuntu box.  2 work fine, for the 3rd i get canonicalize_connect_path failed for service error.  it was working before and i don't remember changing anything - why has it stopped working?  (using samba).fyi, one diff is that the 2 shares that are working sit under home whilst the 3rd share which stopped working is another HD mounted under /media.
<yanick_> so, now ubuntu just took control over my printer that has no driver, and I can't access it in VBox
<capntripps> tommythagun, yea for sure
<bazhang> ubuntu_, is it persistent?
<capntripps> tommythagun, i think thats a good possibility.... you know how i can adjust those
<capntripps> ?
<yanick_> how do I give VBox control over my printer so I can use it?
<TommyThaGun> :-)
<TommyThaGun> no
<ubuntu_> I tried and failed some, but now I can watch Youtube(even though it said my install was failed)
<TommyThaGun> sorry
<capntripps> hehe
<capntripps> no worries
<TommyThaGun> I'm just a bystander who thought I could help
<bazhang> ubuntu_, its persistent or live only
<ubuntu_> bazhang, yes
<capntripps> its a steep learning curve but im starting...
<scunizi> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. .however if you don't  have enough room in / (root) for temp files.. it will fail
<Krishnandu> Dor C and C++ I need to install build-essential right??
<ubuntu_> live
<oCean_> mcl0vin: see this for patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/pastebinit/+bug/526849
<capntripps> thanks though Tommy
<Krishnandu> sudo apt-get install build-essential??
<ubuntu_> bazhang, what do you mean persistent?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, live only, then you dont
<bazhang> ubuntu_, persistent means changes are saved.
<sampo_v2> hector29: is that a piece of software i need to install, or are you saying i just need to modify grub configuration before booting?
<ubuntu_> nope, I would like to UPDATE my Live USB ubuntu 10.04
<Krishnandu> sudo apt-get install build-essential for c/c++ right??
<rab13s> if i install ubuntu will my AOL still work?
<bazhang> rab13s, sure?
<scunizi> rab13s: your AOL what? browser access to email?
<ubuntu_> bazhang, how do I do? to save the changed????
<Krishnandu> sudo apt-get install build-essential for c/c++ right??
<jungli> which is best torrent client in linux ?
<sampo_v2> Krishnandu: yes
<bazhang> ubuntu_, you make it a persistent usb. a live cannot.
<ubuntu_> my USB is about 4GB
<Krishnandu> <sampo_v2> Okies..!! Thnx
<ubuntu_> how to make a persistent usb????
<bazhang> jungli, ask in #ubuntu-bots
<yanick_> ubuntu won't give VBox access to my printer which have no driver (in ubuntu, but does in VBox)!
<Ganang> how can i set a transparency for the applications menu?(start menu)
<bazhang> !usb > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<ubuntu_> okay
<yanick_> how can I tell Ubuntu to yield access to VBox????
<Krishnandu> Guys...is there any way out by which I can backup all my installed packages?? So that if I ever had to re-install ubuntu I can install it from the CD only??
<frxstrem> is it possible to mount the filesystem from an external machine on the wireless network using SFTP?
<scunizi> yanick_: did you install the repo version of vbox?
<yanick_> scunizi, no, the restricted one
<yanick_> scunizi, my scanner works fine, because Ubuntu doesn't recognize it
<scunizi> yanick_: and are you in the vbox group?
<wildbat> !sshfs | frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<scunizi> ah ok
<bazhang> Krishnandu, a clone? or simply a backup over time
<rab13s> scunizi: my AOL pro 3.5 edition
<frxstrem> wildbat: thanks
<yanick_> scunizi, my scaner works fine, but when I plug the printer, ubuntu take control over it and won't let go
<Krishnandu> <bazhang> A clone would be much better. In that way I would also get my settings back
<mcl0vin> oCean_: ok, how do i apply that patch
<yanick_> scunizi, even if no driver exists for it
<scunizi> yanick_: perhaps by installing it with a driver that doesn't work so the system thinks that it's recognized and functional.. then vbox might be able to grab it
<Krishnandu> <bazhang> I just wanted a solution by which if I ever had to reinstall ubuntu then i need not to download the packages again. I can install it from CD/DVD
<yanick_> scunizi, I just want to print via VBox.... but the printer is grayed, and I know it's because Ubuntu won't let VBox access the device
<bazhang> Krishnandu, you could try clonezilla ; there is sbackup for more gradual backups
<Krishnandu> <bazhang> A clone would be much better. Then I would get my settings back too
<yanick_> scunizi, no, I tried that
<bazhang> Krishnandu, aptoncd then
<Krishnandu> <bazhang> Okies...!! Thanx
<bazhang> !aptoncd | Krishnandu
<ubottu> Krishnandu: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<scunizi> yanick_: have you installed the printer drivers in the vbox guest?
<jungli> /hubunt///
<ubuntu_> .................................... I am dumb, don't know where to read
<bazhang> jungli, ??
<yanick_> scunizi, yes, the scanner works FINE
<barberan> yeah
<apctr> How can I uninstall a package which is installed from tar.gz file.....make clean all and make uninstall are not working
<oCean_> mcl0vin: it also states that you could install the lucid version. (since it's no binary, just python) You could download the lucid version from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/pastebinit/download
<bazhang> !usb | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<scunizi> yanick_: ah.. this is a combo machine.. I got the impression you had a seperate scanner
<bazhang> ubuntu_, the last one (about persistent)
<ubuntu_> Method 0 or Method 1 or ?
<yanick_> scunizi, no, it's not a combo machine
<ubuntu_> There are 4 methods
<markitoxs> its my tunnel pointing nowhere? gre1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 0A-00-00-02-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<ubuntu_> which method is the right one????
<markitoxs>           inet addr:10.0.0.2  P-t-P:10.0.0.2  Mask:255.255.255.252
<oCean_> mcl0vin: (i'm not familiair with applying the debdiff)
<resno> i just restarted the server and it came back...
<pacific-blue> php -r 'echo "HOME: " . $_ENV["HOME"] . "\n";' gives a result of: PHP Notice:  Undefined index: HOME in Command line code on line
<ubuntu_> bazhang, thanks!!
<scunizi> yanick_: then why do you keep bringing up the scanner.. I remember from the first time you mentioned it that it works
<bazhang> ubuntu_, the one that creates a persistent one
<edbian> given an ip address on my lan how can I find out the hostname of that machine?
<yanick_> scunizi, I have a printer, an IP2200, and I have a scanner, a 4400F. Both devices, when plugged in are recognized by VBox, but only the scanner works; the printer is GRAYED
<bazhang> resno, fixed?
<pacific-blue> php -r 'echo "HOME: " . $_ENV["HOME"] . "\n";' gives a result of: "PHP Notice:  Undefined index: HOME in Command line code on line". Any idea why?
<wildbat> pacific-blue, go to #php
<resno> bazhang: yea, the magically restart did it
<pacific-blue> wildbat: It's new in 10.04 so I'm thinking it's something with Ubuntu
<mcl0vin> how do i apply debdiff, please?
<oCean_> mcl0vin: aha - if you prefer to work with the patch, you could get the debdiff, and apply as described in this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/BuildFromDebdiff
<scunizi> yanick_: yea.. I got that.. have you tried using the vbox switch to disconnect the scanner and then look to see if the printer suddenly becomes available for connection
<yanick_> pacific-blue, var_dump($_ENV) and see what's set
<Ganang> how can i set a transparency for the applications menu?(start menu)
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: do you use Compiz?
<yanick_> scunizi, yes, it doesn't
<ubuntu_> the last one you mean "Method 3: Copying the ISO CD image to the USB drive" ???
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: yes
<yanick_> scunizi, I suspect that Ubuntu tries to use the printer, but can't and won't let it go
<wildbat> pacific-blue, coz there is no HOME env variable ~ then
<bazhang> ubuntu_, let me check it, hold on
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: search in the web "compiz transparent menus"
<arand> mcl0vin: Quick one: in the source directory "patch -p1 < ../something.debdiff"
<yanick_> VBox cannot use a USB device if it is used by the underlaying host machine
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: thanks
<edbian> Ganang, Also, they're called "gnome panels" that might make your search easier
<pacific-blue> yanick_ wildbat: Ok, I'll try both.
<Beyecixramd> edbian: he's not looking for that...
<CaponeBH> Hey guys, does anybody know if its possible to restore my ubuntu for 2 days ago?
<ubuntu_> bazhang, is it Method 3 you were talking about?? or Method 2???
<Beyecixramd> CaponeBH: do you have a backup? then yes, otherwise, what's exactly your problem?
<scunizi> yanick_: Do you have another windows machine you can plug it into and "share" it over the network?  another source of info is #vbox but I get the impression you might have already been there.
<greenIT> hi, i have two problems, but one sucks more.... can any1 help me with the logon-screen?
<resno> greenIT: ask you question
<yanick_> scunizi, I only have my laptop
<CaponeBH> Beyeixramd: My problem is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9337371#post9337371
<jamesa00789> hi
<guntbert> !here | CaponeBH
<ubottu> CaponeBH: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Beyecixramd> CaponeBH: next time type in "beye" and press <tab> to autocomplete ;)
<greenIT> resno, a "funny" guy activated all supporting features (like the on-screen keyboard) at the logonscreen and i can't disable it anymore....
<edbian> Beyecixramd, What do you mean?  They're not called "the start menu"!
<Beyecixramd> edbian: whut
<jamesa00789> my ubuntu doesn't sleep or hybernate. on awake it just hangs at a blank screen, can anyone help?
<resno> greenIT: do you mean, you dont know how to or cant get it to work?
<maco> jamesa00789: nvidia?
<jamesa00789> ati radeon 200M series on my laptop
<ubuntu_> bazhang, take your time, I am reading too~~~ thanks again
<edbian> Beyecixramd, Ganang was looking to set the gnome-panel menu as transparent but he called it "the start menu" I was just telling him the real name: gnome-panel
<Beyecixramd> jamesa00789: have you installed the appropiate drivers?
<Beyecixramd> edbian: ooooooh... okay
<scunizi> yanick_: sorry I'm out of ideas
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: I have compiz installled...but i cant find General Options->Opacity Settings-> then add "DropdownMenu" but i cant find this option....do i need anything extra to install
<jamesa00789> im just using the drivers that come with ubuntu
<greenIT> resno, i can't disable the features. in 9.10 it was easy: just press ctrl+alt+f2 and then with f7, but if u enable all features in 10.04, you can't type anything anymore with your keyboard... this sucks -.-
<yanick_> scunizi, yeah.... thanks anyway
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: edbian: i am accessing it throu compizconfig settings manager
<edbian> Ganang, That's good
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: what exactly do you want to make transparent? the bar? or just the menu that pops up when pressing "applications"?
<CaponeBH> Beyecixrand: OK, so i was trying to change my startup sound, and i found a topic sayng to me this... Step 1: Go to System -> Preferences -> Starup Applications Look for “GNOME Login Sound” in the list. If you don’t want to hear anything at startup, uncheck this box. If you want to change the sound, press Edit button. Then in the command field you’ll see /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play –id=”desktop-login” –description=”GNOME Login” Change “d
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: second option, dropdown menu
<PeterDrop> hi, i need test a site on ie, there exist some online tool for test a site on diferent web browsers?
<Beyecixramd> edbian: see? he meant actually the menu, not the bar
<CaponeBH> Beyecixrand: But i was stupid, cause i followed even this...
<CaponeBH> Change “desktop-login” to the name of the sound file you want, without file extension.
<CaponeBH> Click Save and close the startup dialog.
<CaponeBH> Just after i did that, that i realized that would be more simple to just change the name of the original song to another name, and the name of the song that i wanted to "desktop-login".
<CaponeBH> However, now its not working any song anymore, the song that i chose just works when i enter as root, cause i tried to do it with root using the way i said up there, changing the song that i wanted to "desktop-login". Well, what i wanna know is if that is a way to restore my “GNOME Login Sound” in the list "System -> Preferences -> Starup Applications" without losing any data, or file.
<FloodBot4> CaponeBH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<resno> PeterDrop: browsershoots
<edbian> Beyecixramd, I understand now! :)
<Beyecixramd> PeterDrop: search "ie4linux"
<resno> PeterDrop: broswershots
<guntbert> !ot | PeterDrop
<ubottu> PeterDrop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PeterDrop> txs guys
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: hmmm do you know how to configure it to make the menues transparent, right?
<greenIT> can any1 help me disabling all the support-features (like the on-screen keyboard) on logonscreen?
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: s/do you/you
<hidensoft> hi every body
<Beyecixramd> hi hidensoft
<hidensoft> i want remove GD lib and install GD2 lib
<wildbat> greenIT,  just click them in logon screen ?
<CaponeBH> Beyecixramd: But i was stupid, cause i followed even this..."Change “desktop-login” to the name of the sound file you want, without file extension. Click Save and close the startup dialog."Just after i did that, that i realized that would be more simple to just change the name of the original song to another name, and the name of the song that i wanted to "desktop-login".However, now its not working any song anymore, the song that i chose just works whe
<hidensoft> how i can remove GD2 ?
<hidensoft> GD*
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: well my bar is already transparent...i found that step in a ubuntu linux to set transparency for the dropdown menu in compiz, but i cant find this option on my compizconfig manager
<fabio> How to add music to ipod touch 2g 8gb with ubuntu??
<fabio> music videos
<fabio> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: search how the "dropdown menues" are called
<pedrosanta> How can I burn a bootable ISO to a USB on Ubuntu 10.04?
<greenIT> wildbat: i can't klick the icon with the features, coz the magnifier goes over the right half of the screen....
<bazhang> ubuntu_, the usb-creator package should do what you wish ; what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Beyecixramd> !give Ganang | google compiz transparent menues
<wildbat> !usb | pedrosanta
<ubottu> pedrosanta: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Beyecixramd> aargh
<bazhang> pedrosanta, unetbootin
<dlp211> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-ubuntu-10-04-on-flash-drive-using-windows/
<bazhang> ubuntu_, you need to check the part near the bottom that says to save changes, and indicate how much space to allocate for that
<pacific-blue> When I type "set" from the command line I get 9352 lines of mostly functions. Is this new with 10.04?
<ubuntu_> bazhang, 10.04LTS
<pedrosanta> bazhang: i'm on 10.04. I did use that tool but when I choose the ISO file it does not appear on the box.
<greenIT> can anyone help me disabling the barrier freedom features of the logon-screen?
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: http://lifehacker.com/322513/make-menus-transparent-in-compiz-fusion
<ubuntu_> bazhang, did you say Method 3 or Method 2??
<hidensoft> how i can install GD2 library for php
<bazhang> pedrosanta, on the box? unetbootin is installable from the repos, you will need an iso as well
<jungli> centos is also best :)
<bazhang> ubuntu_, not from that factoid
<pacific-blue> When I type "set | wc -l" from the command line I get 9352 lines of mostly functions. Is this new with 10.04? I only remember seeing a few system variables being set before...
<hidensoft> please help me
<bazhang> jungli, wrong channel
<Beyecixramd> greenIT: hmmm... try the package manager (Synaptic) anyway.... it just sits there, don't use it if you don't want, it won't take any RAM
<ubuntu_> bazhang, or http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/a-better-way-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-live-usb-drive ??
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: ohhh fuck i couldnt find the  so obvious option there... i need some glasses
<jungli> bazhang: don't troll
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: thanks
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: :)
<ubuntu_> http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/a-better-way-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-live-usb-drive  <----this one is too hard for me... do you think I should go this one?
<guntbert> !wtf | Ganang
<ubottu> Ganang: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> ubuntu_, you need the usb-creator tool to do it, it's quite simple really
<greenIT> Beyecixramd : do you know the package i have to remove so that this features are away?
<pedrosanta> thanks to all for the help :)
<pedrosanta> (unetbootin should solve it)
<Beyecixramd> greenIT: no idea, search for "accesibility" or something similar
<greenIT> thx
<bazhang> ubuntu_, its graphical and quite easy to set up and follow
<ubuntu_> You can directly install Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron to a USB drive using the Live CD. Simply select the USB drive as the installation target instead of the local hard disk.  <--- this one???
<pacific-blue> When I type "set | wc -l" from the command line I get 9352 lines of mostly functions. Is this new with 10.04? I only remember seeing a few system variables being set before...
<bazhang> ubuntu_, we are bypassing that link, and getting the usb-creator tool instead
<ubuntu_> bazhang, you mean on the MENU "Startup Disk Creator"???
<bazhang> ubuntu_, yep that's it
<wildbat> greenIT, just switch to TTY and kill the magnifier
<ubuntu_> bazhang, well, I did that, that's why I am here, I am using USB-Ubuntu10.04 but It seems fail every UPDATE
<mcl0vin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/BuildFromDebdiff i need help with 'Apt-get source"
<guntbert> pacific-blue: I can report its the same on 9.10 already - no idea if/when it changed
<loculinux-client> si
<loculinux-client> nooo
<loculinux-client> po yha ve
<loculinux-client> asno
<loculinux-client> no
<FloodBot4> loculinux-client: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loculinux-client> no
<pacific-blue> guntbert: thanks
<Adrian-B> hi. is there any way i could disable an built-in webcam on a laptop? for some reason, it's turning on itself and it's annoying.
<bazhang> ubuntu_, its possible you did not set it to be persistent, ie just to remove changes upon reboot; try going through it again and mark it to save changes, and allocate the space you deem necessary
<ubuntu_> bazhang, but anyway I can watch Youtube and full screen of Rachel Maddow show web site. (even though it said I failed to install some plug-in)
<loculinux-client> any spanish?
<cba123> I'm trying to get an IOGear GUC2015v USB2VGA working.  The second screen is all green, so something is detected, but I can't seem to configure the screen.
<bazhang> loculinux-client, in #ubuntu-es
<guntbert> !es | loculinux-client
<ubottu> loculinux-client: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mcl0vin> is there is a different between debdiff and diff?
<ubuntu_> bazhang, how?
<loculinux-client> yes yes
<loculinux-client> pujol?
<loculinux-client> fen proves eee!
<bazhang> loculinux-client, /join #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu_> in "Make Startup Disk" I did choose "Stored in reserved extra space"
<cba123> bazhang, I think it's portugese
<costre> !es | loculinux-client,
<ubottu> loculinux-client,: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> cba123, he asked for spanish
<wildbat> i think he is just flooding~
<bazhang> or that
<cba123> bazhang, Well he isn't speaking any spanish I know.
<bazhang> ubuntu_, could be that you did not allocate the space necessary for all you wished to install; how big is the stick, and how much space did you allocate
<Adrian-B> hi. is there any way i could disable an built-in webcam on a laptop? for some reason, it's turning on itself and it's annoying.
<ubuntu_> bazhang : 4GB-700MB(Ubuntu 10.04 needed)
<ubuntu_> I am sure I maximum the space to Ubuntu.......
<bazhang> ubuntu_, right, and how much space did you allocate for changes
<ubuntu_> 3.2G I guess
<bazhang> ubuntu_, using the slider bar at the bottom of the graphical interface?
<ubuntu_> bazhang, yes
<mcl0vin> arand: can you help me please
<wladek> When I write "sudo service gdm stop" I have error "[  92.104033] [drm:drm_reclaim_locked_buffers] *ERROR reclaim_buffers_locked()deadlock.Please rework this."
<wladek> Who help me ?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, not sure then. that sounds like you are doing everything right
<Krishnandu> Guys as you said I used sudo tasksel install lamp-server and got lamp installed
<abhijain> hello where is geekphreak
<Krishnandu> but phpmyadmin is not there
<mcl0vin> am trying to get the pastebinit patch and i am not sure what i am doing :)
<Krishnandu> in http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<ubuntu_> but you know..... Somehow It works even though it said "I failed", see! I am using IRC xChat, right???
<guntbert> Krishnandu: then install it :-)
<wildbat> Krishnandu, lamp don't include that ....
<bazhang> ubuntu_, the question is, if you reboot, will anything you saved still be there
<Krishnandu> then ho would i use mysql??
<ubuntu_> bazhang, ya, that's what I am querry about
<arand> mcl0vin: which one of them?
<Krishnandu> <guntbert> Installing it will configure it itself??
<ubuntu_> bazhang, I will try to reboot to see if everything is still here
<bazhang> ubuntu_, okay
<mcl0vin> arand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/pastebinit/+bug/526849
<mcl0vin> arand: i am trying to get my pastebinit working
<wildbat> Krishnandu, it is easy to install ~ web based wizard
<yanick_> how can I unmount a usb printer without disconnecting it?
<arand> mcl0vin: Also, there are ready-built packages available in my ppa for a few of them
<ubuntu_> bazhang, see, the live USB ubuntu let me install the new software but will fail in the end of the process everytime! but now I am using Xchat GNOME, it's so weird
<Roasted_> Has anybody had any wireless issues in 10.04? I've found that I can connect to all WPA networks at work EXCEPT one. I have no idea why.
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<hidensoft> please help me ! i want install GD2 lib for php
<bazhang> ubuntu_, sounds like the 4GB stick is getting full then. I have had similar issues with smaller usb sticks as well
<Krishnandu> <wildbat> If i install phpmyadmin now will it configure it itself??
<wildbat> Roasted, sound more like router problem then if all work but that one ~
<ubuntu_> bazhang, no it didn't, I just created it yesterday and I didn't save any big files
<Krishnandu> <wildbat> is there anything other which doesn't include in lamp??
<wildbat> Krishnandu, idk ~ i always install and configure that by manual
<Krishnandu> <wildbat> ok after installing how would i configure it to work??
<arand> mcl0vin: A PPA is a personal package archive, where one can upload packages oneself and have the built and published for others to install, the patches for pastebinit are available from my ppa, but the best way to try the new fix would probably be for you to install it from -proposed ...
<wildbat> Krishnandu, it only include (Linux) Apache Mysql PHP
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! conky variables *mails* and *new_mails* are not being refreshed/updated once the message[s] in the /var/mail/username are read/deleted; I usually start conky in the background but running it otherwise seems to have not the desired effect; so: the new local messages are properly counted and displayed at first, but having them read/deleted has not effect on what conky displays [it continues to show those messages
<Krishnandu> wildbat, hmm
<wildbat> Krishnandu, there is info on phpmyAdmin homepage
<ubuntu_> bazhang, anyway, thanks for your help
<cagge> need a python script to write chars like %C
<arand> mcl0vin: Is this for Karmic?
<Krishnandu> wildbat, okies
<mcl0vin> arand: yes,
<cagge> C% sorry
<mcl0vin> arand: but i want to learn , teach a man to fish :)
<cagge> how do i convert C% to å with python
<cagge> plz
<wildbat> cagge, i don't know python but  sed 's/C%/Ã¥/'          should do it
<Roasted_> Has anybody had any wireless issues in 10.04? I've found that I can connect to all WPA networks at work EXCEPT one. I have no idea why.
<cagge> wildbat i will try, momemt
<cagge> thanx
<Krishnandu> wildbat, thanks it's working
<wildbat> Krishnandu, easy huh?~ XD
<Krishnandu> wildbat, can you tell me the diff b/w mysql-server and mysql-client??
<arand> mcl0vin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete  there's string and wood, to fashion your fishing rod ;)
<Krishnandu> wildbat, do I need mysql-client??
<Krishnandu> wildbat, I think LAMP comes with mysql-server only
<arand> mcl0vin: Also, for packaging questions, #ubuntu-motu is a good place
<greenIT> can anyone help me disabling the magnifier at the logon-screen? i can't click the icon to disable it (ubuntu 10.04)
<Nikola-93> Hi!
<moes> Lucid 10.04 ...compiz...Nvidia 7900gs..driver 173....When I go to  appearance and set extra effects ..It removed the cube setting in compiz...When I reset cube all effects in appearance are no longer set.
<wildbat> Krishnandu, server is the database server XD ~ client is the cli for accessing the server ~ like phpmyadmin but in terminal
<bazhang> moes, tried in #compiz yet?
<Krishnandu> wildbat, ok so you mean i dont need the client??
<Nikola-93> I've got a problem with resolutions. The maximum is 1600xsomething but I need 1920x1080. Ati radeon 2400, open source drivers, it's laptop and this is "secondary" monitor.
<moes> bazhang, No one ever around
<pacific-blue> Anybody know why under Ubuntu 10.04 this no longer has anything in it: php -r 'echo "var_dump: " . var_dump($_ENV) . "\n";'
<wildbat> Krishnandu, client also got the tools for backup databases ~ so i recommend kepping it
<Krishnandu> wildbat, is it commandline??
<wildbat> Krishnandu, yes
<Krishnandu> wildbat, I'm noob. I don't know how to use it
<Krishnandu> wildbat, till date i used XAMPP
<Krishnandu> wildbat, completely new to linux
<scott_ino2> should DMA be enabled by default on roms? also does anybody know default rom device name in 10.04
<Kangarooo> hello. can you recommend new system installation partitioning? for 80gb total. I would like to make 1st /boot 250mb should be enough. 2nd swap 1gb if it will be needed then its faster when its more to start of the disk 3rd / 5gb should be enough for clean xubuntu (2gb) and additional programms. 3rd /home all the rest till the end. and all I would like to make xfs so itsfastest yes? for one pc I made xfs boot and its booting but not showing grub. so maybe for 
<TommyThaGun> is there a metapackage way to install the python dev packages?
<arand> mcl0vin: I'll happily help out (as will many in #ubuntu-motu I trust) with specific questions if you want to go through the whole packaging from original patch to binary, but I'm not going to totally hold your hand through it ;)
<scott_ino2> Kangarooo, unless it's changed 100mb should suffice for a /boot partition
<scott_ino2> Kangarooo, id make /root (the one with your instal) more than 5GB maybe 8-12
<X_o> so ubuntu is not going forward ?
<arand> mcl0vin: As far as simply getting it to work *now* Install the deb here https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pastebinit/0.11.2-1ubuntu0.1/+build/1744785
<juanca> ubuntu doesn't seem to assing the right drivers for my monitor... I can only set the resolution to 800 x 600 but my monitor is capable of 1280 * 1024
<Kangarooo> scott_ino2: you mean not root but system witch symbol is just forwardslash yes? / ?
<pharm_> lol he said assing
<wildbat> pacific-blue, is your php.ini i think~
<juanca> lol.. sorry.. assign*
<pharm_> :P
<scott_ino2> yes Kangarooo i would have put / but didnt want you to get confused
<wildbat> pacific-blue, variables_order = "EGPCS" .... if the E is missing $_ENV will be empty
<vlt> juanca: In most cases it's the video card driver.
<scott_ino2> Kangarooo, by default / will make all directories including a home directory
<onetinsoldier> TommyThaGun: not sure what you're asking i guess. i mean, i do --> apt-cache search python-dev  ...and it comes up with only 3 packages. it's not like there's a ton of python-dev packages that i can see that would make it call for a metapackage
<X-Raimo> hello i have problem with cairo-dock http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_1.png
<jenda> Anyone using Thunderbird in Lucid? Can I change the font color of folder names? Whenever a folder has new mail, it turns grey and is very hard to see. It is made more inconspicuous instead of being highlighted.
<juanca> vlt: that's what I guessed, but what can I do.. I don't have any ATI or Nvidia card.. it's a simple pc
<jenda> Also, I liked the old search box (filtered instead of opened a search results tab) - is there a way to return it? (Thunderbird in Lucid)
<Kangarooo> scott_ino2: unles I make additional folders in other partitions. yes? so ok I make 8-12gb not /root but / yes?
<onetinsoldier> TommyThaGun: what i mean by 'make it call for'.. is i just don't see the need, or call, for a python-dev metapackage here
<TommyThaGun> thanks onetinsoldier I already had it actually
<cagge> wildbat it dosnt work i need to send å as command to serial.write()
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: i can change everything now, what i cant is the colors of the start menu (dropdown menu), how can i do it? shouldnt it change when i change the theme too?
<onetinsoldier> TommyThaGun: ok, cool :-)
<TommyThaGun> I was more concerned about getting the lastest version
<TommyThaGun> thanks
<scott_ino2> Kangarooo, correct... I made mine like 10GB but foudn it was getting smaller and smaller, depends on what software you want.. but leaving a gig or two extra wont hurt
<charless40> one person I can help me how to startx automaticly on blacktrack
<vlt> !xorg | juanca
<ubottu> juanca: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bellman> or sudo restart gdm   if you don't feel like typing as much
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: are you using the standard config that ubuntu provided you out of the box, or are you using GNOMenu or something like that?
<scott_ino2> Kangarooo, it doesn't really matter so much anymore as you can simply do a rolling update now
<cagge> wildbat it dosnt work i need to send å as command to serial.write()
<scott_ino2> you used to always have to do clean installs
<wildbat> cagge, can't help i don't know python , may be you can pipe it some how , or look for regex/replace for python.
<charless40> one person I can help me how to startx automaticly on blacktrack
<bellman> gdm
<cagge> wildbat damn, i need to know what to replace it with
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: i install gtk2 theme manager but already unistalled it, also gnome color chooser which i also uninstalled...i think they messed up with everything
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: are you using GNOME?
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: yes
<wildbat> cagge, the å ? no ?
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: you already have a GTK theme manager built into gnome...
<Beyecixramd> right click on the desktop, change background
<Beyecixramd> then go to the theme tab
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: yeah...and than change theme right? but that doesnt change the dropdown menu...it is the same for all
<rab13s> how do I delete my harddrive?
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: .... aaah haha... okay, go to "customize" and hit "reset colors to defaults"
<cagge> wildbat i have tried char unicode encode decode and all i could remember n-o-t-h-i-n-g has worked
<Beyecixramd> or something like that Ganang
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: this option stays inactive
<wildbat> cagge, ???? sound like you are working different problem ??
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: then there is something very weird going on...
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: reboot
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: yeah i guess so.... no that will not change with reboot
<charless40> channel which is blacktack Help me
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: i noticed that before....some shit that i installed...
<charless40> This is the canal blacktack Help me
<onetinsoldier> rab13s: not certain i really understand your question for certain, but... i usually use the cfdisk command.  cfdisk /dev/sda  ...for example
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: probably not, it won't change...
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: you can delete the .gtkrc file in your /home/user folder
<rahul_> How to install softwares from .tar.bz2 archieves?
<rab13s> onetinsoldier: I need to get rid of my private viewing material
<Beyecixramd> rahul_: that's compilling software... try to fetch the .deb or install from repositories if possible
<onetinsoldier> rab13s: not sure how to help with that
<Kangarooo> what's best journaling file system to use for /, /boot, /home ?
<rahul_> Beyecixramd: I have downloaded the software.. It is archieved in .tar.bz2
<Beyecixramd> Kangarooo: ext4?
<bazhang> rahul_, which software
<onetinsoldier> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Beyecixramd> Kangarooo: asking that is like asking "what's the best distribution"
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: if i delete, this file will be configured after automatically just by selecting a new theme again?
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: yes, it will be back in the next relogin
<rahul_> Beyecixramd: VLC
<Beyecixramd> rahul_: again, try to fetch the .deb file
<rahul_> Beyecixramd:MEdia player
<rab13s> onetinsoldier: you know the /root/pron directory?
<bazhang> rahul_, its in the repos, as I said before
<Beyecixramd> rahul_: no, better... install vlc from ubuntu itself
<Ganang> Beyecixram: in this case the file called .gtkrc-2.0 right?
<Tjob> can someone help me, i cant install the prop. driver for my vidcard. ati x1950
<bazhang> rab13s, that is not appropriate for here
<onetinsoldier> rab13s: no. perhaps you just need  rm -Rfv /root/pron
<Kangarooo> Beyecixramd: I've in google found that xfs is fastest. but for one computer I've put month ago xfs also for boot but then its not showing grub
<Beyecixramd> rahul_: in ubuntu, unlike windows, you have a thing called "package manager2 which handles a huge database for apps. installed, uninstalled, updateable, and such
<Beyecixramd> rahul_: better use that
<rahul_> Beyecixramd:Yes It is. But how to install softwares from archieves. We have to type ./config or something.
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  thats from 'source'
<Beyecixramd> Kangarooo: look. i use ext4, it's just what i need. if you want performance, try brtfs
<bazhang> rahul_, no need
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  and most source packages have their own directions
<Beyecixramd> rahul_: hmmm... just follow the instructions in the package, but again, it's not the right way to install software..
<Beyecixramd> rahul_: to install software, better fetch a .deb file, or install directly from the pagkage manager (Synaptic is called in Ubuntu)
<rahul_> in readme they said to type make and then make install.
<omfarka> hello, how can i install gvim to my ubuntu?
<omfarka> it isn't in the repos
<Dr_Willis> Has anyone else noticed - when Logging into to the console. a message telling the # of packages avail for updates.. and it has # that is. well very very wrong on my systems. (all 3 of them)
<onetinsoldier> rahul_: try... ./configure --help
<Dr_Willis> omfarka:  hmm.. i got it installed.. so it came from the repos
<Dr_Willis> !find gvim
<ubottu> Found: vim-gnome, vim-gtk
<onetinsoldier> rahul_: and, if your going to compile and install software from source, i highly recommend you install and use the 'checkinstall' package
<Dr_Willis> !info vim-gtk
<ubottu> vim-gtk (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 997 kB, installed size 2020 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info vim-gnome
<ubottu> vim-gnome (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 999 kB, installed size 2028 kB
<chiKita> Hi, I need your help. I've a Toshiba U500-119 with the RTL8191 wireless card, so I've installed the 8192's driver and I now see some network connection but I can't be connected on it, I've type the key, enter and nothings...
<soler> hi, can anybody tell me where can I get some help with easytag, how to rename multiple files with stuff like %a_-_%b_(%y)/%n_-_%a_-_%t whatever it means? ?
<Beyecixramd> chiKita: im sure it's your problem... try typing it again
<Beyecixramd> soler: try in the ubuntu forums
<Dr_Willis> !info easytag
<ubottu> easytag (source: easytag): viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.6-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 980 kB, installed size 3032 kB
<chiKita> Beyecixramd: After 10 tests, I'm sure ... no ? :)
<omfarka> Dr_Willis: thank you for your interest ,but how can i create the shortcut of gvim
<omfarka> i can only open from terminal
<Dr_Willis> omfarka:  use the menu editor if ones not in the menus..  or right click and add a launcher to the desktop
<Beyecixramd> chiKita: weird.... please take this to the ubuntu forums, so we can help you more accurately with screenshots and such... thanks
<rahul_> Dr_Willis: Can u help me in installing from archieves
<Dr_Willis> omfarka:  it added an icon to the Acessories menu here
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: yeah, thanks..deleting the file solved the problem
<elderorb> Good evening, can i ask questions about the netbook version here aswell, or is that another chanel?
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  totally depends on what it is exactly you are compiling . the phrase 'from archives' is  not techincally 'correct'
<bazhang> rahul_, installing what
<Johnm> rename u22 purple_fb
<Johnm> save
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: :)
<Beyecixramd> !ask | elderorb
<rahul_> bazhang: VLC media player
<ubottu> elderorb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> rahul_, install from repositories
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  vlc is in the repos. and there are PPA's for experimental versions. theres no need to compile vlc from source.
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<omfarka> Dr_Willis: yeah i see now but i have installed "cream" so i couldn't realize the vim
<omfarka> thank you
<tripps> so I had to use livecd setting i915.modeset=1 to boot my gateway laptop up for lucid to install, and after installation is complete, the laptop still freezes upon bringing up X even through the same kernel option is set up in grub. What gives?
<Dr_Willis> omfarka:  in some ways i like 'cream'  it helped me learn some of the features of vi i had been overlooking.
<rahul_> Dr_Willis: Yup! U r right. But then also if I want to install it from archieves bcoz I have already downloaded it .
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: what is the name of ubuntu complete themes ? just gnome themes? what is metacity actually?
<ugur> anyone usese irssi ? how can i close nickserv tab ? /leave doesn't work.
<rahul_> Dr_Willis: It is in the .tar.gz2 format
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: it's not like windows...
<bazhang> rahul_, there is no need to compile vlc
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  the fact you downloade an archive.. is meaningless.. You will have to download a few 100+more mb of files to compile it.. so in short.. Install it witht he package manager.. and delete that tar.gz
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: there are GTK themes, which affects GTK apps, and apps taking GTK controls. Like Empathy, Pidgin, OpenOffice and Firefox
<Apage43> ugur /win close
<rahul_> bazhang: then what?
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: and then, you have Metacity, which is the "border" for ALL applications (including Wine apps and Qt apps)
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  'sudo apt-get install vlc' and there ya go..
<blarghhh> Alright, so I installed ubuntu 10.04 on an external harddrive, and now Grub runs off of that. On my internal hard drive I am running ubuntu 8.04. How can I restore grub so that it's running on the old internal hard drive? Is there an easy way to just switch over?? Because I'm imagining it's still on the internal hard drive, just not activated.
<ugur> Apage43: thanks
<richapple> how to mount usb-drive manually?
<vikas> hi
<Dr_Willis> richapple:  sudo mount /dev/DEVICE /media/MAKEADIRFIRST
<rahul_> Dr_Willis: If I format my pc then I again have to download the same file.
<ZykoticK9> Ganang, technically - metacity is the default "windows manager" for Gnome, Compiz is an alternative "windows manager"
<oodavid> Having trouble getting Kate to highlight custom file-extensions - tried changing /etc/mime.types but no luck. I want *.ncl to be highlighted as PHP...
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: hummmm...... now it makes sense.... so actually which theme takes control of ubuntu default stuff....the ones that come with the system including panels and so on
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  so? if you format the pc you will have to download/reinstall a lot of things..
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  it will proberly take you a few hours to compile vlc..
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  given the tuff you will need to install BEFOR you can compile.
<vikas> i am not b able to edit keytouch
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: those are GTK themes, but some artists also package in, a set of a GTK theme and a Metacity theme, which make them appear as a set in the theme manager
<Ganang> yeah but the theme manager from ubuntu has a series of "ready to use themes" what are these ones? combination of all?
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  while the .deb is lot smaller.
<rahul_> Dr_Willis: Cant we keep a copy of file on hard disk and not to download from the internet again and again.
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: ok nice...
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: GTK + Metacity + maybe some other funky stuff, like wallpapers
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  save the .deb file and all the other packages the package manager caches in /var/  and YES.. you can keep the debs..
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: the "sets" also are able to change the iconset and the mouse cursor
<vikas> ok good
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  I set up a pc on my lan to cache all the packages.. i download them once. (well the server does) and the other 4 pc's get them from that pc.
<rahul_> Dr_Willis: Ok.. Thanks. Where should I get the .deb files?
<ZykoticK9> rahul_, DEBs are in /var/cache/apt/archive it's a very handy directory to backup
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  they are in /var/cache/apt
<vikas> any one here to help me
<richapple> sudo mount /dev/DEVICE /media/MAKEADIRFIRST     what should i write instead of DEVICE?
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: so basically to add such a theme do my theme manager which ones should i liook for? i dont want to search for folders where i should manually place these themes maybe tweak them..i dont know.... how can i easily add them to my manager...i am sure it must have a way
<vikas> plz
<Dr_Willis> richapple:  plug in the device.. wait a few moments.. check 'dmesg' output. or check 'sudo fdisk -l' output
<Dr_Willis> richapple:  dmesg should mention it at the end.
<arand> !help | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: basically i am in gnome-looks web site and i have a series of categories...which one would be the one necesssary to easily to add to my theme manageer?
<Dr_Willis> richapple:  alternatively.. open a xterm, do a 'tail -f /var/log/messages' plug the thing in.., and watch the window to see it get identified and its sd##
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: some themes are ready for dragging and dropping, some others aren't. To install those enabled for drag-and-drop, just drag the .tar.gz package to the theme manager
<ZykoticK9> richapple, alternatively "sudo fdisk -l" will list all hard drives
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: depends. it's the artist who decides where to put his theme, in which category
<rahul_> Dr_Willis: Thanks. I found it. This will  help me a lot
<Dr_Willis> Ganang:  check out the 'gnome-art' tool  it lets you easially install stuff.
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  you may want to read up on the apt-get/apt packag manager system ubuntu uses..
<Dr_Willis> !apt | rahul_
<ubottu> rahul_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: listen to what Dr_Willis says too, he's a smart dude :)
<vikas> hi
 * Dr_Willis slips Beyecixramd  a Fivers...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<vikas> every one here
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: yeah, but do they have a specific extension that i know i can drag-n-drop ? should i look for gnome 2.x themes?
<Beyecixramd> haha Dr_Willis
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: yes, their extension is .tar.gz
<arand> !hi | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: Dr_Willis: ok thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> Ganang:  they will be archives.. if done properly - check out the 'gnome-art' tool. or the 'gnome-art-ng' tool, (that one is not in the repos)
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: but keep in mind that not all .tar.gz themes are ready for dropping :)
<vikas> ya thnx
<rahul_> Dr_Willis:  Can u tell me the site where linux users can find .deb files?
<Beyecixramd> rahul_: google :)
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  they are stored on the ubuntu servers.
<Dr_Willis> Ganang:  you will soon find that most of the themes/parts are rather.. ugly. :)
<Beyecixramd> Ganang: anyway.... just  thought about that... we could use a nice extension for themes... to make it uniform (the way of installing themes)
<oodavid> Having trouble getting Kate to highlight custom file-extensions - tried changing /etc/mime.types but no luck. I want *.ncl to be highlighted as PHP...
<costre> rahul_, getdeb.org is one
<costre> or .net
<costre> either way
<vikas> i am not b able to update my xubantu
<rahul_> Costre: Thanks costre
<arand> !details | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vikas> ok
<rahul_> Thank You Dr_Willis: Costre:
<vikas> i was first using ubuntu and then i changed to xubantu
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Now how to 'save' the flash game on googles front Page.. :)
<Ganang> Beyecixramd: yeah probably i will have to find out a way to play around with them...also it disturbs me because with a transparent bar and black wallpaper i wanted fonts with white color....that is why i installed the gnome-color-chooser the first time that messed up with my .gtkrc file
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  you Instlled ubuntu, then installed xubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu?
<vikas> then threw update manager i try ed to update
<vikas> ya
<vikas> threw terminal
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and see what the error messages are.
<onetinsoldier> need details of problem.. error messages and such
<maru_> qq
<rahul_> Dr_Willis:Shall one delete the packages stored in var/cache/apt
<vikas> ok let try
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  why bother?
<rahul_> Dr_Willis:Once we take the back up of them?
<rahul_> Dr_Willis:To save disk space?
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  leave them alone. They get auto cleaned out as needed.
<Dr_Willis> they also get auto-redownloaded as needed.
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  theres also the 'sudo apt-get autoremove' and 'sudo apt-get clean' commands
<jack_boss> why does locate irssi for ex. still list files in /var/ after using apt-get purge?
<rahul_> Dr_Willis: Also I have installed wine. Yet I am unable to play counter strike 1.6
<richapple> i know it's stupid question but what should i write instead of MAKEADIRFIRST in   sudo mount /sde1  /media/MAKEADIRFIRST
<Dr_Willis> jack_boss:  the locate command uses a database. that database gets updated like 1 a day
<wildbat> i got out of scan range when ever a game try to fullscreen , how to fix that?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | rahul_
<ubottu> rahul_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> jack_boss:  use 'sudo updatedb' to force a update of the locate database
<jack_boss> so locate irssi without updatedb would have lsited nothing?
<jack_boss> other way around
<Dr_Willis> jack_boss:  locate uses the database. :) so its as acurate as the last time it got updated..
<guntbert> richapple: you should make a dir first (e.g. mountdir) and then put that name into the mount command
<vikas> i wanna pest the output how can i do
<bazhang> vikas, paste.ubuntu.com
<Roasted_> Has anybody had any wireless issues in 10.04? I've found that I can connect to all WPA networks at work EXCEPT one. I have no idea why.
<vikas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/437431/
<richapple> guntbert. can you write it down? I'm noob for Linux
<guntbert> !cli | richapple something to read :-)
<ubottu> richapple something to read :-): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<vikas> see my update output http://paste.ubuntu.com/437431/
<arand> vikas: do you happen to be behind a proxy, as per https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/update-manager/+bug/479391 ??
<Roasted_> I like hoiw Im connected wirelessly, but my network manager icon says Im disconnected.
<Roasted_> lol
<guntbert> richapple: sudo mkdir /media/extdrive; sudo mount /dev/sde1 /media/extdrive
<vikas> no
<KaOSoFt> Hmm... I "remove"d nautilus-share because sharing a Samba folder through it (Nautilus) wouldn't work, it would ALWAYS ask me for a username/password, even though I set it to work with guests, and even though I wrote my own username/password, to no avail, and now I reinstalled it, but totally lost the right-click option to share on Nautilus. How can I fix that?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  ive seen that when ive connected by my Wired network also. :)
<vikas> i dont think
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, I don't like it. Tell it to stop.
<jack_boss> Dr_Willis: how does purge work
<Dr_Willis> KaOSoFt:  you could of giveen your user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' and it might of worked...
<jack_boss> Dr_Willis: does it look for every related file to the programm being removed?
<Dr_Willis> jack_boss:  purge removes config files for apps as well as the app.
<DoctorWho> hello. i have just installed fresh copy of lucid lynx, and had flashplug-installed for firefox. but it appears this works just partially; i can't affect any player controls in YouTube, SpeedTest.net and other sites. for instance. would appreciate any hints.
<Dr_Willis> jack_boss:  just the config files..   the idea of 'every related file' is a little broad. :)
<Dr_Willis> jack_boss:  and its just the SYSTEM config files. not custome user configs.
<penris> hey, I was here last night asking about some problems, it didn't work so I just went to bed
<opnet> me
<jack_boss> Dr_Willis: well i compiled a file and installed it with apt-get and found some hidden file in my home dir
<opnet> histon was talking about it
<jack_boss> after using purge and reinstalling it, the home dir is empty of such file
<opnet> or histo
<Dr_Willis> jack_boss:  files in the users HOME dir are NOT going to be removed by the package manager system
<Dr_Willis> jack_boss:  unless you did somthing very.. weird..
<guntbert> opnet: unlikely that somebody will remember if you yourself don't :_)
<Kangarooo> anyone knows who is Ryan who made this blogpost? http://izanbardprince.wordpress.com/2009/03/28/comparing-boot-performance-of-ext3-ext4-and-xfs-on-ubuntu-jaunty/
<opnet> lol, yeah
<opnet> good point
<onetinsoldier> Roasted: what's happening? is something constantly spitting a message out at you? btw, i know nothing about wireless
<bazhang> Kangarooo, welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss
<jack_boss> Dr_Willis: uhm, what if its something like ./irssi/config
<KaOSoFt> Dr_Willis, but I set it (through the Nautilus extension) to accept guests requests.
<Dr_Willis> jack_boss:  double check that path..  if you mean .irssi/stuff in the users home.. the package manager should NOT be affecting files/dirs in the users home dirs.
<KaOSoFt> Guests also have a password? ._.
<opnet> I'm going to install slax so whatever
<KaOSoFt> The thing now is, I lost the right-click Share option on Nautilus. I don't see it anymore. :s
<sclytrack> Anybody here thinking that Lucid is unstable?
<jack_boss> Dr_Willis: i didnt do anything funny i just dont want files spread like config files that would have stuff like auto connect
<KaOSoFt> Nevermind, nautilus -q did the trick.
<jack_boss> and when i reinstall irssi and not all files were removed incluing files in var im confused
<Krishnandu> Guys whould i install openssh-server or ssh
<Krishnandu> i mean sudo apt-get install ssh??
<jack_boss> the other
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, you mean open ssh??
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, what id I install ssh??
<jack_boss> Krishnandu: yes
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, what if i install ssh??
<jack_boss> Krishnandu: can u?
<vikas> the update stops at Calculating the changes
<claude23> Is there support for Ubuntu 10.04 here?
<jack_boss> if yes, others cant connect to u usuing ssh
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, I don't know
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, I'm noob
<mang-oleh> aloo
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, is ssh paid one??
<jack_boss> no
<jack_boss> ssh should be installed anyway
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, so I can install anyone??
<onetinsoldier> claude23: yes, this channel if for free volunteer support
<jack_boss> and without open.. others cant connect too you
<onetinsoldier> is*
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, what's the diff beside one is open source??
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, any functional diff??
<claude23> ok. do you know how to custom boot?
<jpds> Krishnandu: Not really.
<Dr_Willis> jack_boss:  the users keep track of their own config files in their home dirs.. not the system package manager.
<jack_boss> Krishnandu: just the name of the file
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, ya ssh client is installed......not the server
<sealive> lucid empathy encodings? where can i correct this
<root_> IRC,
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, so I'm installing ssh
<jack_boss> Krishnandu: than u can connect to a server, a client cant connect to you
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, no no I know the diff b/w client and server
<vikas> the ubuntu update stops at Calculating the changes
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, I was asking for diff b/w openssh and ssh
<onetinsoldier> claude23: i haven't messaed around much with grub2. used to know how with grub1 pretty good. but, you will want to look at grub2's config file in --> /etc/grub.d  -and-  /etc/default/<grub>
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, Here I get confused....same problem with JDK and OpenJDK
<jack_boss> Dr_Willis: do programs keep track of files in home dir if they were remvoed with pruge? and if it was placed the in the first place does it get overwritten
<hanlof_> does anybody know why i dont get a text console at all on my freshly installed ubuntu 10.04? also i get "plymouth-splash terminated with status 1" and no graphics environment after a system update :(
<jack_boss> Krishnandu: what do u want to do?
<Dr_Willis> jack_boss:  no they dont that ive ever seen.. and they really shouldent..
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, I know the other one is open-source. But I'm getting the proprietory one for free. So whats the problem??
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, I want to install ssh server
<prower> hello :> i was using devede in the 32-bit release of ubuntu 9.10 and it worked absolutely great, had no issues converting any files that i threw at it :> i installed the 64-bit version of ubuntu 10.04 recently though, so that i could use all of the ram in my machine, and now devede is not working well at all -- the videos it creates have artifacts, dropped frames, audio or video out of sync :< anyone else seeing sim
<prower> ilar problems?
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, so that I can connect to my PC from other PC's
<jack_boss> Krishnandu: that what are u asking?!
<jack_boss> *than
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, Yup
<claude23> <onetinsoldier> No there is a boot string in the ubuntu startup.. I just have to hit f6
<cdubya> how do you get the battery power lever indicator to show all the time, regardless of whether it's plugged in or not? I set it in the power management setup, but when I run on battery power I get no indication of how much life is left on the battery.....
<Izinucs> Usb startup disk creator is taking *FOREVER* to format a 1 gig usb drive..
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, I'm asking diff b/w JDK and OpenJDK SSH and OpenSSH
<jack_boss> client and server
<richapple> i used ubuntu ultimate edition for 3 days. At 4 day i found 3 problem: sound not works, flash-drive not works, and when i turned off computer it was black screen for a few second and suddenly a screen where you choosing profile, language etc. I decided to install ordinary ubuntu. And after one week the same problems shows again! Everybody please help me! P.S sorry for my engish
<msd> Hey folks
<msd> how is this possible ?
<msd> http://pastebin.com/MaFrHsUW
<msd> i got my network setup
<guntbert> !enter | msd
<ubottu> msd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<msd> but my ubuntu box cannot ping external boxes
<vikas> can u see what is the problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/437435/
<onetinsoldier> claude23: don't know. i don't know how to help with grub2 all that much really, sorry. but just ask main channel you specific question in detail, i repeat, in detail
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, u mean ssh is the client
<jack_boss> yes
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, and openssh is the server??
<claude23> main channel?
<jack_boss> not not
<jack_boss> ^^
<msd> seems like ubuntu blocks traffic to outerweb?
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, then??
<onetinsoldier> claude23: by that, i mean in this channel.. sorry
<jack_boss> yes
<jack_boss> yes
<jack_boss> of course
<FloodBot4> jack_boss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, okies
<claude23> ok.
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, thanx
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, can u tell the diff b/w JDK and OpenJDK??
<jack_boss> guessing the same
<claude23> I need to know how to use the custom boot string in Ubuntu 10.04... anyone know how?
<jack_boss> Krishnandu: no idea really
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, okies
<Krishnandu> jack_boss, thanx
<richapple> i used ubuntu ultimate edition for 3 days. At 4 day i found 3 problem: sound not works, flash-drive not works, and when i turned off computer it was black screen for a few second and suddenly a screen where you choosing profile, language etc. I decided to install ordinary ubuntu. And after one week the same problems shows again! Everybody please help me! P.S sorry for my engish
<msd> claude /etc/boot/defualt whatever
<bazhang> richapple, ultimate?
<msd> there is a new place in 10.04 find it on web
<vikas> can any one help me
<richapple> now ordinary ubuntu 10.04
<jack_boss> richapple:  thats not a help at all
<costre> richapple, Did you reinstall with a complete format of the drive?
<jack_boss> richapple:  u mean usb stick with flash-drivE?
<bazhang> richapple, please offer some more details for troubleshooting purposes
<hanlof_> please somebody.. i get no login prompt on any text console (alt + 1-6) on a freshly installed ubuntu. intel core i7. tons of ram etc. need more hw specs and i'll give it but its pretty standard
<richapple> costre/jack_boss yes/yes
<claude23> anyone here ever use qemu?
<hanlof_> it must be a known problem with the missing text console?
<jack_boss> hanlof_: u didnt choose the right iso, use tasksel to download the desktop u wish
<Izinucs> claude23: try virtualbox
<claude23> I use quemu
<claude23> but
<costre> hanlof_, Do you get any text at all? It could be the monitor/graphics carc/both don't like the text mode?
<claude23> you can maybe help me
<hanlof_> jack_boss: okay that sounds like a plan.
<trelayne> hi all I understand there's a mozilla firefox group for ubuntu? Anyone know the irc channel for it ?
<tobiasz> is flash always eating so much cpu, or there are computers which withstand this crap?
<hanlof_> costre: yes i get some error message about plymouth-splash
<richapple> what details should i offer?
<tobiasz> adobe should die in a fire
<cdubya> how can you get the battery level indicator to show all the time and display the power remaining? I set it in power management, but it's only displaying the charged icon and nothing else.
<richapple> what details should i offer?
<guntbert> !who | richapple
<LucidGuy> Any recommendations on how to force an umount of an nfs filesystem?  -f still gives me a failed error.  The source system is no longer on the network hence the issue.?
<ubottu> richapple: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<oodavid> Having trouble getting Kate to highlight custom file-extensions - tried changing /etc/mime.types but no luck. I want *.ncl to be highlighted as PHP...
<Izinucs> !pm | claude23 Sorry can't help you I know nothing about qemu ---->
<ubottu> claude23 Sorry can't help you I know nothing about qemu ---->: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<arand> vikas: Hrm, that seems to describe the problem well, I have however no idea how to fix it, I'm afraid.
<mkquist> tobiasz: i've gone with the answer of installing killflash extenstion in chome, seems to help
<EgyParadox> I have high processor usage , I cant say which process is consuming high usage, system monitor isn't helping any help?
<costre> EgyParadox, Use "top" in termniunal
<onetinsoldier> or htop
<omfarka> which one do you recommend in ubuntu, limewire or frostwire?
<tobiasz> mkquist, for some reason I can't get anybrowser except Konquror on my Kubuntu install to work 100% smooth with fullscreen
<trelayne> Ok something wrong with firefox on ubuntu: visiting sites causes pacman music
<tobiasz> is Konqueror superior to all Linux browsers in flash handling or is it some bug?
<dipu_> tobiaz
<tobiasz> Konqueror even eats less cpu
<dipu_> did you try firefox
<tobiasz> ofcourse I did
<tobiasz> as well as chromium
<onetinsoldier> trelayne: do you have any tab open to http://www.google.com/ ?
<dipu_> try about:plugins
<trelayne> onetinsoldier,  that's the thinh
<jack_boss> isnt chromium google OS and chrome the browser?!
<trelayne> thing
<trelayne> I don't!
<dipu_> in firefox .. and pastebin the output
<tobiasz> they both fail to provide smooth fullscreen experience, the playback is perfect but the controls are laggy in youtube in fullscreen
<rocket16> trelayne: Did you try Chrome?
<ksoviero> exit
<onetinsoldier> trelayne: don't know. only know that google has pacman animation with sound as their logo picture today
<barack_osama> =]
<tobiasz> Konqueror has perfect fullscreen playback as well as controls + less cpu eaten
<Dr_Willis> onetinsoldier:  yep. it even has 2 player mode.
<phlak_user> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<alecbenzer> where is the menu configuration for grub stored in 10.04 (ie if I wanted to change the name of one of the entries)
<IdleOne> tobiasz: try http://www.youtube.com/html5 see if it helps with performance
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: oh? hmm, sweet!
<trelayne> this appears to be a major bug being reported by many people right now... doesn't happen in chrome...
<phlak_user> alecbenzer: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> onetinsoldier:  click on the 'add a coin' button
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: ok, i will try it :-) thanks
<trelayne> http://support.mozilla.com/nl/forum/1/677839
<dipu_> tobiaz .. maybe firefox is not pickin up the latest version of flash
<alecbenzer> phlak_user: there's a "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE" warning on the top of that file. is this so it's idiot proof, or should I really not edit that file?
<tobiasz> IdleOne is that just a click to enable html5 youtube?
<IdleOne> tobiasz: yup
<tobiasz> dipu_ it is
<Dr_Willis> alecbenzer:  read up on grub2. and dont edit that file.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | alecbenzer
<ubottu> alecbenzer: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<phlak_user> alecbenzer: thats because it gets written when you run the update-grub2 command which reads entries in /etc/grub.d/
<guntbert> alecbenzer: every change you make here get overwritten with the next update, changes should be made to /etc/default/grub
<phlak_user> alecbenzer: but you could make small changes etc like names in that file (doesnt hurt)
<jungli> hello how can i open pidgin in cli ?
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: wow, very cool! thanks again :)
<bazhang> jungli, you mean finch?
<KittyBoots> Hello, I am trying to configuer a Canon Pixma MP640R printer to work with Ubuntu 9.10.
<alecbenzer> ah, so the default entries I see in grub aren't hardcoded in an (editable) configuration file anywhere? they're generated?
<Loshki> LucidGuy: I've never managed a successful forced unmount of a non-responding nfs server. I end up rebooting...
<jungli> bazhang: yes fich but its hard to use :P
<trelayne> Pacman: Ok found the source of the problem. Cool Previews plugin in Firefox was causing it
<jungli> bazhang: how to finch ?
<cdubya> bah, figures it's a bug
<hersoy> channel 12: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed <<-- huseyin@huseyin-desktop:~$ ssh -D 12345 -fN huseyin@12.34.56.78, system/preferences/proxy sock, how can i do?
<LucidGuy> Loshki, I noticed with my systems it errors and states it failed, but it indeed umounted somehow
<cdubya> any good alternatives for displaying battery levels on lucid?
<napster> Why I can't access sound preferances?
<napster> No window appears when I select sound preferances on the volume control icon
<phlak_user> cdubya: conky
<costre> napster, Not even minimized?
<phlak_user> !conky | cdubya
<napster> costre, No
<onetinsoldier> alecbenzer: the /boot/gub/grub/grub.cfg file is generated according to what's in config files that are located in -->  /etc/default/grub  -and files in-  /etc/grub.d
<msd> arrrgh i cannot ping external ips
<napster> Not even an entry present in System->Prefe->'Sound'
<msd> what could be wrong
<costre> napster, And via system -> preferences -> sound?
<napster> Sound is missing
<napster> costre, Not such an entry
<costre> napster, Do you have any sound at all?
<onetinsoldier> alecbenzer: that's about all i can tell you. don't know much more about it
<jMyles> Is there a way I can include metadata from a jpg in the filespec for a cp command?
<napster> costre, My sound works perfectly
<claude23> Okay. I have an emulation program called qemu. I need help with the persistent part of it. Ive been told to hit f6 and type in 'persistent' at the end of it. How should I go about doing this?
<costre> napster, have ytou tried alsamixer?
<rdvonz> Hey, I recently edited my win7 partition only to find that win7 won't boot. I deleted a linux ext 2 partiton, grew the win7 partition and moved over a partiton labeled 'reserve'
<cdubya> phlak_user, yeah, I looked at that but it looks like it is kind of a mess to get working right....
<napster> costre, Alsamixer is working
<napster> costre, I need to mute a particular application
<phlak_user> cdubya: there may be a gdesklet too
<napster> costre, Say vlc player or firefox
<Flyingwater> so i tried to install xchat on unbuntu
<onetinsoldier> msd: don't know. are you using/running any firewall?
<napster> costre, So I think I'm missing a package
<phlak_user> napster: if you have pulseaudio, install pavuctl
<Flyingwater> and it said i needed a pw
<Flyingwater> so now i am back on mIRC on windows
<phlak_user> napster: if you have pulseaudio, install pavucontrol
<napster> phlak_user, OK will give a try...
<claude23> Anyone?
<cdubya> phlak_user, ok
<alecbenzer> does flash stop recognizing mouse clicks from time to time for other people, or is it just me?
<phlak_user> claude23: hitting f6?
<guntbert> Flyingwater: who said you needed a PW?
<Renji> Hi guys, i have a huge problem over here... im kind of new in Ubuntu and i think i broke something :P
<phlak_user> Renji: was it someones heart?
<Renji> I dont see any control buttons (Maximise, Minimise, close)
<phlak_user> Renji: youve lost your window decorator
<claude23> Ok so I hit f6, and a line pops up for the boot preferences, but theres also a menu there. I need to know if i have to click one one of thos to be able to type, or what
<onetinsoldier> Renji: did you do any editing that would affect that?
<phlak_user> Renji: fire up a terminal and type metacity --replace
<napster> phlak_user, Can I mute a particular application using pavucontrol>?
<onetinsoldier> !controls | Renji
<ubottu> Renji: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Renji> just stucs there :<
<phlak_user> claude23: press e to edit
<Flyingwater> can anyone help me with installing xchat in ubuntu?
<phlak_user> Flyingwater: sudo apt-get install xchat
<claude23> Which version are you thinking of?
<Trashi> hi i try to update rsync because im using version 2.x at the moment and i need v3.x ... im using centos, but i hope you can help me ;) i did try to update via "yum update rsync" but it sais that there is no newer version?
<Flyingwater> phlak
<phlak_user> napster: yes
<Flyingwater> thats what i did
<guntbert> !who | claude23
<ubottu> claude23: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<napster> phlak_user, Can you elaborate?
<dipu__> Renji .. go to system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects tab .. and set it to normal or extra
<Renji> phlak_user, i did that but the termina "stucks" there and does nothing else, if i close the terminal, then metacity doesnt work again
<bazhang> Trashi, #centos
<guntbert> Flyingwater: it then expects *your own password*
<onetinsoldier> Renji: there are a number of themes, that by default, have their controls on the right hand side instead of the left. if you changes themes you might get one that has the controls on the right
<jMyles> Let's say I pipe the output of some command which lists files (in my case, the "identify" command from ImageMagik) to | grep to look for a phrase.  How can I then create a list of those files which contain this phrase?
<Flyingwater> phlak_user it said i needed a pw
<Renji> dipu__, i cant set anything there --anymore-- it used to work, but it doesnt now
<phlak_user> Flyingwater: enter your own password that you used to login
<Renji> onetinsoldier, nop, thats not my problem
<claude23> phlak_user: which version are you thinking?
<onetinsoldier> Renji: ok, roger that
<phlak_user> claude23: what version of what?
<Flyingwater> phlak i thought i tried that
<vikas> i wanna know from basic about linux this is my first day on linux
<claude23> phlak_user: Ubuntu
<phlak_user> !linux | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Flyingwater> is it just my user login password phlak
<phlak_user> claude23: Lucid
<IdleOne> !manual | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<onetinsoldier> vikas: try a tutorial --> http://linuxcommand.org/
<guntbert> !sudo > Flyingwater
<ubottu> Flyingwater, please see my private message
<bikegreen> Hello, I am trying to configuer a Canon Pixma MP640R printer to work with Ubuntu 9.10.  I don't have much experience with setting up printers.  A couple of weeks back I followed some suggestions on a couple of different forums with no success.  Are any of you experienced with setting up printers, and can you give me some advice or suggestion.
<sclytrack> Is jboss in the redhat network repositories?
<dipu__> Renji .. please try this /usr/bin/compiz --replace
<claude23> phlak_user: that would be 10.04 right?
<Renji> onetinsoldier, the problem is that there are NO control buttons. if i do run "metacity --replace" they come back, but the terminal stucks there doing noting.
<guntbert> !ot | sclytrack
<ubottu> sclytrack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> sclytrack, ask redhat support?
<Renji> dipu__, i will, one moment :)
<phlak_user> claude23: yes
<Axan> If we block a package to a version, and then proceed major version upgrade (ex: 9.04 -> 9.10), does it keep the blocked version of the package or does it update it anyway ?
<napster> phlak_user, Hello?
<claude23> phlak_user: so i hit f6 and then I hit e
<Renji> dipu__, theres no compiz directory :/
<dipu__> Renji .. dont close the terminal window ..
<phlak_user> napster: ?
<phlak_user> claude23: yes
<vikas> how about starting wid some programming language
<onetinsoldier> Renji: roger. i have heard other people with the same problem, but not familiar with how to fix it. i'm pretty sure someone else will know though. good luck
<phlak_user> !c
<KittyBoots> bikegreen
<Loshki> !manual | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<napster> phlak_user, Can I mute a particular application using pavucontrol?
<phlak_user> napster: yes
<claude23> phlak_user: so when I do this, I just type in persistent?
<Renji> dipu__, then that mean i have to run this command every time and leave the terminal there ?
<KittyBoots> bikegreen; yo
<Renji> onetinsoldier, thank you :)
<phlak_user> claude23: yes at the end of the kernel line
<aleksander> Hi, everybody. :D
<napster> phlak_user, But how?
<IdleOne> vikas: thinkpython.com
<phlak_user> Renji: no you can add it to startup
<KittyBoots> bikegreen; yo
<phlak_user> napster: did you launch pavucontrol?
<vikas> ok that will be better
<napster> phlak_user, YEs
<onetinsoldier> Axan: hello
<vikas> python
<acicula> vikas, dont learn a program language, learn to program, most scripted or interpreted are pretty user friendly, like java/python/ruby
<warriorforgod> I have 2 sata disks that were configured in a striped raid array on an external lacie usb enclosure.  The enclosure hardware has died and I was looking to use mdadm to mount the raid array in ubuntu.  Is this possible?
<Renji> phlak_user, hmm.. ill give it a shot, ill come with the results :)
<claude23> phlak_user: so this will save all my settings and stuff to my USB drive?
<dipu__> Renji .. u can add it to startup
<vikas> k
<Renji> thank you dipu__ , phlak_user :) ill try it
<phlak_user> napster: now whenever an application that uses pulseaudio is running, you can use pavucontrol to control it
<dipu__> Renji .. system -> prefereces -> startup
<phlak_user> claude23: yes
<dipu__> Renji .. first you need to install compiz
<vikas> wanna knowledge about how os interact with pc configuration
<napster> phlak_user, I need to mute firefox for sample?
<phlak_user> dipu__: you dont need compiz for ymetacit
<phlak_user> napster: mute firefox??
<claude23> phlak_user: So I should type this in evey time I boot?
<acicula> warriorforgod, if you had hardware raid and the raid hw died you need to replace it with the exact same hardware
<napster> phlak_user, Yes
<IceWewe> how does Ubuntu go about suspending a desktop?
<phlak_user> claude23: nope just add it to grub conf
<napster> phlak_user, Videos streams, java scripts
<C0BRA> how can i see stock markets update in terminal ?
<claude23> phlak_user: How should I go about doing this?
<phlak_user> napster: I think theres some option in firefox itself to do that
<warriorforgod> acicula: Not the answer I wanted.  I can't find the same model enclosure anywhere.
<vikas> think linux will help me batter
<phlak_user> !grub | claude23
<ubottu> claude23: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<strace> What is the panel addon that lists your email/im/social networking stuff? (It is default in 10.04)
<dipu__> phlak_user ..correct ..metacity and compiz ..both can solve Renji's problem
<C0BRA> vikas chutiye kaisa hai tu
<napster> phlak_user, I can't one so far... Thats why I give this a try...
<napster> *find
<phlak_user> napster: ok
<masterburner> I have a dual monitor setup... Now whenever I launch a steam game fullscreen, the game window spans both my screens. Is there a way to force wine fullscreen programs on one display?
<napster> phlak_user, So no hope...?
<claude23> phlak_user:  you understand that I am booting this from a flash drive with a virtual machine right?
<acicula> warriorforgod, well its not going to chance, the way raid works is specific to the hardware raid chip controller and firmware, so you cant just switch to software raid
<Axan> OpenGL works fine on 9.04 but not on 10.04; how to know which package are responsible for that ?
<phlak_user> napster: cant say
<acicula> *change
<onetinsoldier> Axan: if you put  package on 'keep', i don't think it'll get updated, but not positive. in the old days, you would upgrade to new version of debian/ubuntu distro by changing you're /etc/apt/sources.list file and the running apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade. and, you could do --> apt-get -s dist-upgrade to see what all it was going to do first, without actually doing it. not sure of way to do that now, but there is prob
<onetinsoldier> ably a way
<napster> phlak_user, okey
<vikas> who is this  bastard
<rab13s> me
<phlak_user> claude23: yes so the boot loader is on the flashdrive right?
<phlak_user> !persistent
<yanick_> how do I tell Ubuntu to let VBox have access to my USB printer? VBox shows the device grayed out?
<ogelami> anyone knows how to open the hotkey configuration panel thingy in ubuntu w/o going by sys>pref>hotkey...
<napster> Can anyone help me to mute firefox?
<claude23> phlak_user: I have a virtual machine running it
<rab13s> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<phlak_user> claude23: i know you mentioned qemu
<napster> Can anyone help me to mute firefox? Without any addons
<blarghhh> napster, pulseaudio
<napster> blarghhh, How
<Renji> phlak_user & dipu__ . Thanks for your help, that solved my problem, with metacity --replace on startup
<blarghhh> install pulseaudio? idk, there are guides, look it up. but its default in 10.04
<Axan> onetinsoldier: actually, I'm trying to keep the default GPU drivers installed with 9.04 but which I cannot find in 10.04.. But maybe those drivers are not compliant with recent versions of xserver/kernel ?
<phlak_user> Renji: yw
<claude23> phlak_user: So i understand that qemu is the boot loader
<dipu__> Renji .. :-D
<janeNarak> hello, i'm customize install cd, i'm add extra package  phpmyadmin and cacti, but dbconfig cannot connect mysql-server, because mysql-server not running. how to add phpmyadmin, cacti in customize install cdrom?
<phlak_user> claude23: nope thats the VM
<masterburner> I have a dual monitor setup... Now whenever I launch a steam game (using Wine) fullscreen, the game window spans both my screens. Is there a way to force Wine fullscreen programs on one display?
<shishire> Ok, how do I force apt-get to ignore all dependencies on a specific package?  I'm running a locally compiled dev version, but when I go to uninstall the non-patched version in the repos, it tries to remove applications which depend upon it.
<janeNarak> Axan,   add universe,multivese to sources.list
<ogelami> how do i open the hotkey configuration
<Axan> already done..
<onetinsoldier> Axan: correct. they will not work on new version of Xorg that's in Lucid... i can't be 100% certain of that, but i am pretty sure you will find that to be the case
<LjL> shishire: you can't
<Cosmo`> does anyone know if you can use software to force a USB On-The-Go port to act as a host even with a Mini-USB B cable?
<claude23> phlak_user: I do not have a boot loader then... The website I used told me just to type persistent in everytime I boot
<btr> (solved)
<Axan> onetinsoldier: So, what's the best thing to do ? To be "up to date", but with working openGl drivers ?
<phlak_user> claude23: the boot loader is in the os that you are trying to boot within qemu
<opnet> quick question
<onetinsoldier> Axan: well, what make/model is your video card?
<shishire> LjL, so what, just uninstall then reinstall the packages which depend upon the library by dpkg --ignore-depends?
<Axan> onetinsoldier: ATI Radeon X600  (RV380)
<claude23> phlak_user: Ok, i am booting ubuntu
<phlak_user> claude23: so ubuntu lucid uses grub2 as the bootloader
<acicula> warriorforgod, for what its worth if you use mdadm , ie software raid you wont have this issue should your motherboard or sata controller fail since that raid implentation doesnt depend on the raid hardware used
<phlak_user> !grub2 | claude23
<ubottu> claude23: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<onetinsoldier> Axan: not sure. it's no longer supported by ATI? no longer a driver for it in ati's fglrx driver?
<yanick_> I may have found the solution to my problem : http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=31102
<yanick_> reload session....
<Axan> On 9.04 LiveCD, glxgears works perfect; on 10.04 LiveCD (and even when try other drivers), the best I can do is launching glxgears for few seconds then it {freeze/unfreeze} loops.
<LjL> shishire: if i understood your issue correctly, then i think you may use equivs
<LjL> !info equivs | shishire
<ubottu> shishire: equivs (source: equivs): Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 136 kB
<warriorforgod> acicula: I didn't realize it was a raid array until the lacie usb enclosure died and I opened it up to see if I could put the disk in my pc.  That is when I realized that it was 2 drives set up in a striped raid array.
 * phlak_user found the solution to his non-working 11n USB Linksys Wi-Fi dongle
<ahunt> exit
<onetinsoldier> Axan: have you tried... System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers    ...?
<claude23> phlak_user: ok so i will find this in whar?
<shishire> LjL, that sounds about right.  I'll try it out and report back
<Axan> onetinsoldier: I tried to install drivers downloaded from ATI website (9.3..) but got my monito shut down on startup ^^
<phlak_user> claude23: look in /etc/grub.d/
<Axan> hey ! way.. Maybe it's just a matter of screen resolution ?
<onetinsoldier> Axan: i doubt it.. don't know though
<claude23> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Axan> onetinsoldier: Hardware Drivers gives none, except when I manually build the ATI downloaded ones, but then it only show it "unactivated" and does nothing when I try to activate it.
<opnet> I have a pretty long question, any one I can pm for it?
<IdleOne> !pm | opnet
<ubottu> opnet: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<phlak_user> opnet: go ahead and type
<T3CHKOMMIE> cant get 10.04 to join local domain. anyone help?
<opnet> ok
<opnet> in slackware when I was booting it would say there weren't any video modes found and gave you a list to choose, and when I chose vesa somethingorother it would boot with a nice resolution, but this doesn't happen in ubuntu, so when I tried to add vga=874 but that obviously won't work in ubuntu 10.04, so what should I do?
<opnet> also have nosplash in /etc/default/grub
<hoonteke> so, I've had lucid on my machine for 23 days now, and I've had no pop-up or suggestion to update packages.  Is the default now to let the user figure it out on their own?  Or is it just my machine?
<onetinsoldier> Axan: i don't know. that card is probably no longer supported by the ati linux driver team would be my guess. that card is pretty old. i could be wrong! keep asking. someone else might know for certain. or search on the internet
<phlak_user> hoonteke: just your machine
<hoonteke> k
<acicula> warriorforgod, yeah that is probably the most unreliable way to store data since the failure of any of those disks or the raid card will cause dataloss, file a complaint if it was sold as a safe backup, but software wise there is not much to be done, beyond replacing the broken raid controller, if thats it, with a new raid controller. Software wise at best you could contact the manufacturer for a way to recover the data, or which raid controllers ar
<acicula> e compatible to recover the raid with.
<Daekdroom> Axan, Which ubuntu version are you using?
<flyingwater> okay, i am on chatzilla on ubuntu now...but when i try to install xchat it says E: Couldn't find package xchat
<MACscr> anyone recommend a nice sip or iax client thats made more for business use than social?
<Daekdroom> Axan, if it's anything more recent than 9.04, then the ATI proprietary driver will definitely not work.
<phlak_user> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 311 kB, installed size 832 kB
<Axan> onetinsoldier: the point seems to be that default drivers are ok but not working with openGL, the openGl working drivers are ok up to 9.04; but are not compliant with recent xserver..
<opnet> anyone?
<sonicroxs> Hey, I have a problem with my sound, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't..
<phlak_user> flyingwater: you need to add the universe repos
<sonicroxs> anyone able to help?
<phlak_user> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Axan> Daekdroom: so.. there's no "tips" ? To update from 9.04 keeping the working drivers ?
<Daekdroom> Axan, no way they'd work.
<flyingwater> phlak_user: how can i do that?
<sonicroxs> Hey, I have a problem with my sound, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't..
<phlak_user> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<soreau> How can I see how much ram a machine has through the cli?
<IdleOne> sonicroxs: you need to provide more details
<phlak_user> soreau: free -m
<a3ist> soreau:  "free" in console.  But look at the buffers for a better idea
<Axan> Daekdroom: actually, they work enough unless you want to play with openGL, but surfing & desktop is ok..
<Linex> Do I use the old hdparm or use sdparm on sata drive ?
<acicula> Sorcererbob, free -m, but it doesnt always give you the total amount installed
<flyingwater> phlak_user: thanks
<resno> join #xbmc
<sonicroxs> LSPCI -l detects my audio card as nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<mika__> Hi!
<Daekdroom> Axan, but their 2D support is so bad it's better if you use the opensource drivers.
<acicula> s / Sorcererbob / Sorcererbob
<sonicroxs> but asplay -l gives me no devices found
<mika__> can you help me with my script?
<a3ist> soreau, just keep in mind that the first line of "free" is deceiving; if it seems like most of the ram is "used" on the first line that's normal
<Axan> Daekdroom: You mean that there is drivers that make working openGL for my card on Lucid ? Those open drivers ?
<hersoy> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Axan> Daekdroom: Which graphic card do you have ?
<Soyo> Is the create a usb startup disk link in the panel the same program as usb-creator or no?
<soreau> a3ist: well it says 371 total, so I assume that's MB
<flyingwater> phlak_user: another question....i am trying to install some java plugins it can't find...same reason?
<raquel> brasil?
<Daekdroom> Axan, what is your card?
<IdleOne> Soyo: should be yes
<Daekdroom> Axan, I have a X1100
<infid> how can i install fastcgi for apache ?
<phlak_user> flyingwater: yes
<Daekdroom> !br | raquel
<ubottu> raquel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> Soyo: you can also try unetbootin
<Soyo> Darn, because it froze up on me last time
<raquel> como faço?
<sonicroxs> -.-
<IdleOne> !br | raquel
<Soyo> maybe I will try unetbootin
<ubottu> raquel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Axan> Daekdroom: Ati Radeon X600; The default driver which come with 10.04 work, but not with openGL (glxgears starts, but there is a bug and it freeze/unfreeze repeatidly); I guess the default drivers are the opendriver, am I wrong ?
<Daekdroom> Soyo, unfortunately, it doesn't tell them to use /join
<sonicroxs> raquel, falo portugues
<Daekdroom> Oops
<mika__> im trying to create script to save first result with find as source_filename, but find wont stop on first hit. It will save all of the zip files to source_filename, How to stop find after first hit? My script ""
<Daekdroom> Wrong person
<mika__> for source_filename in $(
<mika__>     find '/home/user/packs' -type f -iname '*zip'
<Daekdroom> Meant that at IdleOne
<LjL> infid: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-fastcgi, i suppose
<mika__> )
<FloodBot4> mika__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sonicroxs> o que e que nao percebes em ''Usa #ubuntu-br para ajuda em pt?
<a3ist> soreau, check "man free" and you can see how to use options for different units of measurement
<sonicroxs> Hey, I have a problem with my sound, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't..
<Soyo> Daekdroom, yes I figured ;)
<sonicroxs> LSPCI -l detects my audio card as nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<IdleOne> Daekdroom: you can /msg ubottu br is "your edit to the factoid"
<jdpond> I need to do an upstart job to map IP addresses AFTER  network bridge.  Any hints on where  I  could look for documentation?
<vikas_101> can some one help me to use wine?? m having some problems using it
<Daekdroom> IdleOne, Really? I'll try
<IdleOne> Daekdroom: yes really :)
<Daekdroom> Axan, X600 should work fine..
<raquel> não sei como baixar o adobe flash player no ubuntu
<Daekdroom> Axan, I think it's more likely you'll find proper help over #radeeon
<IdleOne> Daekdroom: without the quotes
<a3ist> soreau, the default is in kilobytes
<phlak_user> jdpond: like an ip-up script?
<scunizi> maybe I missed it before but 10.04 file manager (Nautilus) now has split screen capability!
<coalesce> hello
<dipu__> sonicroxs .. it it like your sound works with media players .. but not flash player ?
<phlak_user> scunizi: yes since Karmic
<infid> LjL: which apache do i have to install first for mod fastcgi to work?
<Linex> Do I use the old hdparm or use sdparm on sata drive ?
<sonicroxs> dipu__, it doesn't work at all...
<soreau> a3ist: That doesn't sound right..
<phlak_user> !hi | coalesce
<ubottu> coalesce: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<coalesce> anyone know what part of the theme file in grub i change to alter the position of the progress bar?
<jdpond> phlak_user: rather like that - mapping IP addresses to bridged devices. It's trying to do it before the bridging completes.
<a3ist> soreau, do a !pastebin of your output from "free" and I can take a look
<scunizi> phlak_user: cool.. that was one of the reasons I put kubuntu on my desktop.. ubuntu w/ gnome-shell on lappy..
<soreau> a3ist: Judging by running the output of free on a machine where I know what the memory size is, the default is indeed mb
<phlak_user> jdpond: are you using brctl to setup the bridge?
<Axan> How to be sure of which graphic driver is used currently ? (Has there is no always a "driver" value in xorg.conf; by default)
<jdpond> Nope, setting it up in /etc/network/interfaces
<learner7> Which brands of digital cameras are easiest to use in linux?
<Linex> Do I use the old hdparm or use sdparm on sata drive ?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<phlak_user> !repeat | Linex
<ubottu> Linex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<a3ist> soreau, it might be possible that an alias is set somewhere in your settings to make it show mb by default; the original functionality is for kb with options in place for mb and gb
<claude23> phlak_user: ok so I ran ubuntu under qemu, and I hit f6, I hit e and nothing happened. should I just type it in or what?
<Daekdroom> Axan, glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<IdleOne> Daekdroom: your edit should be added soon :)
<Daekdroom> Axan, it should mention Mesa if you're using the opensource driver
<phlak_user> claude23: did you get the grub screen first?
<coalesce> anyone know what variable to change in the theme file of burg to alter the progress bar position?
<scunizi> learner7: find one you like and don't worry about it.. I typically just remove the sd/cf card and put it in a reader.. typically a much faster file transfer espicially with larger image files
<Axan> Daekdroom: And when glxinfo crash segmentation fault ? ^^
<claude23> what grub screen?
<coalesce> in burg, my fault
<Daekdroom> Axan, That's likely a bad xorg upgrade o.o
<coalesce> im running the refit theme
<coalesce> i want to move the progress bar to the top of the screen instead of the bottom
<a3ist> soreau, this is copy/pasted from the man page for "free"......"The -b switch displays the amount of memory in bytes; the -k switch (set by default) displays  it  in  kilobytes;  the  -m  switch  displays  it  in megabytes; the -g switch displays it in gigabytes."
<claude23> phlak_user: What grub screen?
<ubuntu-usr_> hi
<IdleOne> hello
<soreau> a3ist: I thought you were the one that said free -m, because that is the command I have been using
<a3ist> soreau, no worries.  When in doubt, the man pages are usually the best reference.
<phlak_user> claude23: its too hard to explain.. hang on, let me see if theres a tutorial i can pull
<ubuntu-usr_> i'd like to setup my computer as ssh serwer i have installed openssh-server package but what i should do if i want to make my computer accessible via internet?
<sclytrack> Are you guys all running lucid?
<sclytrack> already?
<soreau> a3ist: Right, but how do you find a man page for some program that tells you how much memory your machine has when you don't know about free? ;)
<IdleOne> sclytrack: not all of us
<onetinsoldier> Axan: perhaps you need to rename your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, or remove it. see if you have that file
<du> lucid right
<a3ist> soreau, I didn't mean originally; I meant when you were unsure about the format :)
<soreau> sclytrack: Yes, the entire world is.
<sclytrack> Because I'm still on the previous one and don't really dare to upgrade.
<soreau> a3ist: Oh I'm sure, free -m outputs in mb by default :D
<IdleOne> sclytrack: you don't have to upgrade if you don't want to
<phlak_user> claude23: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/run-ubuntu-710-from-windows/
<nemo> soreau: graphically, presumably a user would use the gnome system monitor which is accessible in a few ways :)
<onetinsoldier> Axan: if you rename/remove that file, you would need to restart x-windows for the change to take effect
<Flaster> Yo every body
<Axan> onetinsoldier: I tried severals tutorials from ubuntu.org actually (to install catalyst drivers, or open-source one, ... but none worked.. maybe I did something wrong.. maybe Its just doomed)
<onetinsoldier> hi
<sonicroxs> Yo.
<Flaster> i need some help
<soreau> nemo: There is no gnome system monitor. The original question was, how to find the amount of ram a machine has via cli
<claude23> phlak_user: It's an old one right?
<nemo> ah. "via cli"
<IdleOne> !ask | Flaster
<ubottu> Flaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<prettyhatem> Is there a way to find out what cards are connected to my PCI slots?  I need to find out if the chipset on my sata pci card is silicon image
<prettyhatem> ?
<IdleOne> prettyhatem: lspci
<phlak_user> claude23: the logic is the same
<a3ist> soreau, the only reason I piped up originally was to clarify about the output from "free" being deceiving without context; a lot of people see the first line and think that most of their memory is being wasted, when in fact its just being delegated for access via buffers, and the buffer line gives a better idea of what's being actively used and what's free.
<prettyhatem> IdleOne: thanks!
<Astyx> soreau, free -m
<onetinsoldier> Axan: maybe.. maybe not. anyway, i don't usually do 'upgrades' for a new version of linux. i almost always do a fresh clean install
<Axan> onetinsoldier: why ?
<soreau> Astyx: Right, we've covered that, thanks
<a3ist> soreau, its just a habit of mine to offer clarifications to potentially confusing or ambiguous situations or advice.
<soreau> a3ist: Well most people are idiots, so I see where you're coming from ;)
<soreau> a3ist: The output was very clear to me
<IdleOne> soreau: Please try not to be insulting. a3ist is correct when saying that sometimes clarification is needed.
<Flaster> ubottu, ok so i'm trying to install Ubu on a Laptop CompaqPresario cq61 . i tried with Lucid but it gives an error when at 64% i tells me to clean the Reader
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onetinsoldier> Axan: just so many different issues you can have with all kinds of things on an upgrade it seems like to me... fresh install, always works beautifully. if you are a very experienced user, then you can usually fix most issues yourself on an upgrade. otherwise, you're could be asking for trouble
<Andorin> Hey, guys, question. On my desktop I currently have a wireless keyboard + mouse that use the same receiver, but the mouse is dying. If I got a new wireless mouse with its own receiver, would I be able to run both the keyboard and the new mouse at the same time, or would the wireless signals conflict with each other?
<hello-everybody> hello
<a3ist> soreau, well I wouldn't put it quite like that :)  But the general level of experience with the CLI among new ubuntu users is often kinda basic, so I just err on the side of caution.
<eGe> hi
<a3ist> soreau, IdleOne, don't worry about it; he wasn't insulting me specifically.  No harm no foul.
<hello-everybody> hello
<under> HI, I nedd help!!
<Guest85790> hi, I have mysql and other services running on my machine. I don't want them running every time I start my machine, how can I remove them?
<soreau> ! help | under
<ubottu> under: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<macrosamurai> lot of people.
<scunizi> Andorin: most bluetooth stuff if it has it's own receiver will "pair" with the receiver it came with.  However you might be able to pair the new mouse with the old dual purpose receiver you have for your keyboard.
<under> <under> non mi fa manco lo screen
<hello-everybody> who wanna be ubuntu hacker?
<IdleOne> a3ist: soreau I didn't mean he insulted you directly but other user in the channel may have taken it that way.
<soreau> Guest85790: chmod -x /etc/init.d/<service>
<IdleOne> hello-everybody: we are all ubuntu hackers
<a3ist> IdleOne, gotcha.  That's why I followed it up with "I wouldn't put it that way"
<squiddy> hi, is there any risks if i change the plymouth resolution with startup-manager?
<Andorin> scunizi: How do I know whether the devices use BlueTooth to connect? o.o
<phlak_user> Guest85790: update-rc.d  service-you-want-to-remove remove
<Axan> re
<hello-everybody> <IdleOne> good
<scunizi> Andorin: keyboards and mice typically do.. however there are some that use RF
<eGe>  e people whats going on with nvidia?
<scunizi> Andorin: you'll have to look at the devices and packaging
<Andorin> Interesting... I didn't think I was running any bluetooth devices.
<eee> Hi :-) I upgraded to 10.04 a couple of hours ago, and since then my keyboard and/or my touchpad mouse has simply stopped. I did not have this problem before, it works perfect in GDM, I found nothing in logs, xorg.conf is no longer than 16 lines (is that normal? not a few years ago)
<eGe> anybody nows about streaming via servers?
<under> help!! http://img594.imageshack.us/i/201005212030371024x600s.png/
<macrosamurai> Is there a way to pump video clips to Xanalogtv?
<eee> I mean, they simply stops randomly
<soreau> Guest85790: phlak_user's suggestion is probably technically more correct. My method is more of a hack, brute-force type
<eGe> eee: igot the answer wait.!
<eee> they can work for an hour and then suddenly, no idea what triggers it
<eee> eGe: oooh! :-D
<zx> Привет а русский народ есть????????
<eGe> i send you the link
<IdleOne> under: more detail please
<IdleOne> !ru | zx
<phlak_user> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubottu> zx: please see above
<hello-everybody> soreau, bruteforce is not good method to hack of first step
<hello-everybody> it is not style of hacker
<phlak_user> !offtopic | hello-everybody
<ubottu> hello-everybody: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<under> IdleOne,  I've installed ubuntu 10.04, aftter i installed lubuntu-deskto
<eGe> eee, upgrade dpkg (apt-get install dpkg)
<claude23> phlak_user: I typed it in, now how do I get it to boot?
<a3ist> eee:  Run this and pastebin the results so we can see what drivers you have installed:  "dpkg -l | grep "xserver-xorg-input"
<hello-everybody> ubottu, ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<under> sorryif i write wrong but i cant see what i0m writing
<soreau> hello-everybody: Are you a hacker trainer or what? lol
<kristian_> hey! i have a HP Pavilion dv6500 laptop and it has a built in webcam. what program do i need to install to use the webcam for video/pictures? thanks! :-D
<eGe> eee, then run a full upgrade (aptitude full-upgrade). This caused the util-linux error to go away and full-upgrade to hum along like normal.
<phlak_user> claude23: press esc and then b to boot
<claude23> ok
<hhlp> Krishnandu, you can install cheese
<macrosamurai> Is there a way to pump video clips to xscreensaver?
<phlak_user> kristian_: cheese
<hello-everybody> soreau, no trainer needed to learn hack such in irc is any ubuntu trainer. lol
<kristian_> thanks! sudo apt-get install cheese?
<IdleOne> under: so you want to remove the lubuntu-desktop?
<BitWraith> has anyone here had any luck wih the wl3945 driver? my card worked out of the box the first time I tried it, but it hasn't worked at all since...
<Soyo> !hacker | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<eee> eGe: util-linux error? dpkg i up to date
<BitWraith> iwl3945*
<hhlp> Krishnandu, yep
<hello-everybody> Soyo, lol
<phlak_user> BitWraith: try the iwlwifi driver
<Soyo> ;)
<under> IdleOne, cant you see the black bar ????
<phlak_user> !iwlwifi
<carneades> hi, my eth0 disappeared from the network applet. it used to work just fine. and none of the ubuntu forum posts have helped.
<under> How can I remote it??
<kristian_> ty ty
<IdleOne> hello-everybody: this is not a hacker channel. please go to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<warriioor> i have a problem with emacs-snapshot: i cannot use keyboard or mouse after screen lock is unlocked
<IdleOne> under: yes I see it
<a3ist> carneades, does it show up when you run "ifconfig", and if not, does it show up for "ifconfig -a"
<hello-everybody> ok
<eGe> eee, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422175
<ZenMasta_> hello, I need some help restoring a backup, just wondering if this is the proper command dd if=/media/backup-drive/filename.gz of=/dev/partition2
<eee> eGe: modules are (can't Pastebin): xserver-xorg-input-all, -input-evdev, -input-mouse, -input-synaptics, -input-vmmouse, -input-wacom
<BitWraith> phlak_user, isn't that the same thing? iwl3945/iwl4965 are from the iwlwifi project, aren't they?
<Krishnandu> hhlp, whats that??
<Krishnandu> cheese??
<BitWraith> ipw3945 is the old driver
<phlak_user> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 244 kB
<carneades> a3ist: thanks for helping. it does indeed show for ifconfig
<hhlp> Krishnandu, it was for another person
<phlak_user> BitWraith: right
<claude23> phlak_user: I hit escape, and it gives me a message that says that I am going to enter into something else. I hit b and nothing happens
<eGe> eee, whats that?
<hello-everybody> join #ubuntu-offtopic who want to talk about hack
<scunizi> ZenMasta_: not sure about the rest of it but /dev/partition2 is a correct reference for a partition.. should be something like sda2, sdb2 etc.
<Krishnandu> hhlp, I think you were about to wrote that to kristian_
<eee> eGe: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-input stuff
<IdleOne> hello-everybody: please don't do that
<carneades> a3ist: but it has no inet addr
<hhlp> Krishnandu, yep
<scunizi> ZenMasta_: *isn't
<Krishnandu> hhlp, ok got it...!! :D
<netech_> ZenMasta_: how did you create /media/backup-drive/filename.gz?
<eGe> eee, the ster of the paradigm
<hello-everybody> ok
<a3ist> carneades, then the problem is that its not being assigned an IP lease via whatever dhcp daemon you have running.  Are you using NetworkManager?
<Kangarooo> I just finished installing xubutun 10.04 and after pressing reboot cd removed after 30sec and I got black screen with white text writing [ 8955.063900] end-request: I/O, dev sr0, sector 665776 and about 50 lines like that with different numbers
<onetinsoldier> ZenMasta_: a lot of people recommend using a package called 'remastersys' to make backup images of your partitions. but alas, it's is not in the official ubuntu repositories
<carneades> a3ist: i'm at work, using a manual ip4 setting in NetworkManager
<under> IdleOne,  how can I remove it?
<ubnuntu_giant> Hello, I'm stuck on configuring my fan.  I know I need to edit the /etc/fancontrol file (which doesn't exist).  The fan is turned on all the time.  I think mainly I'm just trying to find what device is the fan and control it.  Any help?  Thanks in advance.
<erUSUL> Kangarooo: maybe the cd is still mounted ?
<ZenMasta_> netech_dd if=/dev/hdx | gzip > /path/to/image.gz
<maximus_> hey guys...anyone know anything about     xset dpms force off?   My display turns off, but then after about 90 seconds, the backlight comes back on
<carneades> a3ist: those same settings work fine when in windows on the same machine, used to work fine on this linux box too
<scunizi> Kangarooo: sounds like it's testing your drive.. might let it run for a while and see what happens.. also might be a failing drive
<erUSUL> Kangarooo: nvm; understood your description wrong
<claude23> phlak_user: ?
<ZenMasta_> onetinsoldier sounds fine and all, but I made this backup months ago so its a little late now. need to work with what I have
<carneades> a3ist: when i click the applet it says "network" under "wired network" instead of showing my connection settings
<a3ist> carneades, then its probably a result of the manual settings not communicating with the DHCP server to request a proper lease.  What do you get when you run "cat /etc/resolv.conf"?
<Guest85790> phlak_user, thanks ...
<onetinsoldier> ZenMasta_: roger that. good luck
<Kangarooo> erUSUL: after pressing reboot now after 30sec cd ejected automatically and then immidiatly showed that errors. then I tryd pressing enter and then I got messege * Will reboot now
<Kangarooo> and rebooted
<netech_> ZenMasta_: so do the reverse of that
<Soyo> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<carneades> a3ist: i get a one-line file that says "#Generated by NetworkManager"
<phlak_user> claude23: yes?
<carneades> a3ist: /etc/hosts also gave 127.0.0.1 for my comp name, i tried changing that to my static IP but that didn't help
<a3ist> carneades, that's the problem then.  For some reason, its not finding the DHCP server, and subsequently can't request a lease
<netech_> feed your uncompressed image file to dd with the appropriate output target
<Kangarooo> scunizi: after pressing enter got messege * Will reboot now. but why I need to see some errors. why not just press enter?
<warriioor> i have a problem with emacs-snapshot: i cannot use keyboard or mouse after screen lock is unlocked, with all other apps keyboard and mouse work, i dont have meouseemu installed
<carneades> a3ist: ok i see, so my network manager would be the next step then?
<maximus_> anyone know the command to switch a monitor off and backlight?
<scunizi> Kangarooo: no idea.. you could hit the reset button and see if it boots cleanly
<carneades> a3ist: and should i change my ip in /etc/hosts back to the 127 loopback?
<BitWraith> What version of the kernel is included with the most recent xubuntu livecd?
<Kangarooo> scunizi: all is working but why on installations theese error meseeges I see after pressing restart now when installation is finished
<claude23> phlak_user: I typed in persistent, and i hit escape, It said that it was leaving the graphical mode, and going into the text interface
<IdleOne> under: sorry I had to step away for a minute. I am not sure exactly what you did so it is hard to tell you how to undo it
<a3ist> carneades, frankly I'm not as experienced fixing it through networkmanager as i am through regular CLI methods.  You can set your DNS servers manually by adding them to resolv.conf as "nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX" and if you don't want them replaced, you can change the privs on the file to remove write.
<ubnuntu_giant> Hello, I'm stuck on configuring my fan.  I know I need to edit the /etc/fancontrol file (which doesn't exist).  The fan is turned on all the time.  I think mainly I'm just trying to find what device is the fan and control it.  Any help?  Thanks in advance.
<BitWraith> I'm starting to think that updates to the kernel caused my wifi problems
<scunizi> Kangarooo: I've no idea.. there are so many variations in hardware configuration there's no way for a lay person like myself to track them
<carneades> a3ist: ok great. i have a feeling the cause of this problem is someone else using my network credentials instead of getting their own. maybe that's why the DNS server won't respond
<carneades> a3ist: thanks for your help, i'll keep looking into it
<a3ist> carneades, I didn't catch that;  what was that about your hosts file?
<masterburner> I have a dual monitor setup... Now whenever I launch a steam game (using Wine) fullscreen, the game window spans both my screens. Is there a way to force Wine fullscreen programs on one display?
<carneades> a3ist: the line after the localhost address is "127.0.0.1 [comp_name]". which seems odd to me
<claude23> phlak_user: What now?
<carneades> a3ist: so i tried changing it to my static ip. just wondering if i should have left it
<a3ist> carneades, can you do a pastebin of the contents of your hosts file?
<a3ist> carneades, that could very definitely mess with NetworkManager requesting a DHCP lease
<maximus_> masterburner: I have dual monitor too, and would love to find an answer to that
<BitWraith> Is there any way to get apt to install the 2.6.29 version of the kernel? I understand from mailing list postings that is one kernel known to work with my hardware.
<phlak_user> claude23: not sure what you meant by exiting graphical mode and entering text mode
<scunizi> masterburner: the virtual screen size is both monitors combined.. programs running in wine I don't think can tell the "sub" resolution of each monitor so it uses the virtual screen size.. maybe turn one monitor off.
<scunizi> masterburner: as in disable one monitor
<claude23> I hit escape, and it gave me that message, and when I hit okay, It came up with a command prompt
<phlak_user> masterburner: just a thought; would it help if you disconnected the other monitor, run steam in fullscreen and connect the monitor back
<Soyo> Does anyone know the unetbootin package name? Or is not in the repository?
<abid> hi all, i was considering purchasing a graphics card for my ubuntu 10.04, but am not quite sure what is compatible, can any one suggest where i can find linux compatible graphics cards
<scunizi> masterburner: the other solution is xinerama and a hand written xorg.conf..
<phlak_user> Soyo: thats a windoze executable
<scunizi> masterburner: that way you're actually using 2 x sessions for display
<masterburner> phlak_user: yes, that seems to work fine... but it's rather impractical
<carneades> a3ist: http://pastebin.com/9qJpWfCM
<moetunes> !unetbootin | Soyo
<ubottu> Soyo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dancek> Soyo, it's 'unetbootin'
<masterburner> scunizi: I'll take a look into xinerama, thanks :)
<chamuscas> hello
<scunizi> phlak_user: shouldn't do that while the computer is on.. you might damage the video card..
<ubnuntu_giant> Hello, I'm stuck on configuring my fan.  I know I need to edit the /etc/fancontrol file (which doesn't exist).  The fan is turned on all the time.  I think mainly I'm just trying to find what device is the fan and control it.  Any help?  Thanks in advance.
<scunizi> masterburner: do you run an nvidia card?
<dancek> Soyo, it's in the universe repository
<masterburner> scunizi: yes, I do
<Soyo> dancek, thanks
<chamuscas> console shows me to much text. Is there a command to show that text piece by piece ?
<dancek> chamuscas, less
<moetunes> chamuscas: pipe it through less
<phlak_user> chamuscas: pipe it to less
<moetunes> heh
<chamuscas> dancek, tank you
<scunizi> masterburner: if you're using the nvidia drivers then nvidia-settings should allow you to enable xinerama.. it eliminates twinview.. there's plusses and minus's to both
<phlak_user> oops
<dancek> chamuscas, for example 'find . | less'
<chamuscas> moetunes, tank you
<chamuscas> phlak_user, tank you
<sannn> how can I see which dirs are checked for a certain lib?
<phlak_user> sannn: ldd program-name
<a3ist> carneades, yes that could definitely be the problem.  Here's how mine is generated automatically on my ubuntu box: http://pastebin.com/xVqrvw10
<sannn> phlak_user: that shows the libs loaded but not the ldd search dirs
<masterburner> scunizi: allright, I'll see if I can cook up a script that switches between modes automatically... thanks for your help
<chamuscas> dancek, i want to see "alien" commands. Is "less alien"? ( I already know it is not =/)
<phlak_user> sannn: ld.so.conf
<MACscr> can i search for packages with apt-get? I didnt see the option in help
<scunizi> masterburner: easy enough using nvidia-settings to switch between them.
<moetunes> chamuscas: try   alien | less
<phlak_user> sannn: in /etc
<masterburner> chamuscas: alian | less is the correct way to pipe command output
<phlak_user> MACscr: sudo apt-cache search package-name
<alexandr> f
<chamuscas> moetunes, just a moment .... yes it work but how do i drive that thing :S
<chamuscas> masterburner, tank you
<a3ist> carneades the problem is that if you have two lines in the hosts file that start with the same IP, the last entry will overwrite the ones that come before it.  If you want both "localhost" and "[computer name]" to point to 127.0.0.1, you'd put them on the same line seperated by spaces.  That's how you set multiple aliases for an entry.
<moetunes> chamuscas: use the down button and q to quit
<awaad> Firefox in Ubuntu 10.04 is very slow with me, Any one can tell me what to do to solve this problem, please ?
<shane2peru> when I go to menu, system -> prefrences, the menu goes off the screen when I try to scroll to what I want, as soon as I go off the scroll bar, it snaps back to the beginning, making it impossible to select the option I want, any ideas?
<oodavid> awaad: install Chromium ;-)
<a3ist> carneades, for example, when I was setting up arch linux on my laptop and wasn't getting DNS resolution but I could connect to IP's, I added this to my hosts file on my laptop:  "66.211.214.131		archlinux	archlinux.org	www.archlinux.org wiki.archlinux.org	bugs.hostlinux.org"
<carneades> a3ist: now that i look at my backup, that's how it was, i typed it wrong in pastebin since that computer has no internet. but i tried adding the name server to resolv.conf. how can i restart networking without restarting the computer?
<sannn> phlak_user: Do I need to update something when I installed new libs in a folder listed /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf
<acicula> sannn,  ld.so.conf
<Cptnodegard> cam you boot from a logical partition?
<masterburner> awaad: what is slow, exactly? is it the page loading? or does rendering a page takes a long time? flash could also cause problems on some hardware... try a different flash player addon
<awaad> oodavid: I like FireFox more
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> Hey all - I'm new to Wine - Can I use windows programs that I've already installed in my windows partition using Wine (in Ubuntu) ? Or should I again install the executable?
<chamuscas> moetunes, ouch that realy doesn't work well. Down key the text is the same, upper key shows me a bunch of this "~" things, one in each line. Then i can't get back to the original text :S
<acicula> Cptnodegard, yes
<awaad> masterburner: When I click its icon to open it, it takes a minute to start
<ryaxnb> Hey, I like dell
<carneades> a3ist: i can't connect to IPs either. ifconfig doesn't even show an ip address
<awaad> masterburner: While I am browsing it stops a lot
<a3ist> carneades, you should be able to restart the NetworkManager service; "sudo service network-manager restart"
<acicula> Pr0ject-Rec0n, sometimes that works, winehq has a list of applications that work and/or a guide on how to get it to work
<phlak_user> sannn: yes you need to run ldconfig
<kamileon> hi all, im new tp ubuntu and just installed ver 10 on my laptop, so any suggestions on what programs to use for general use
<masterburner> pr0ject-rec0n: yes, you can run the programs directly from your windows installation, but be carefull: some programs might not work 100% with wine, wich might cause these programs to mess things up. It would be safer to copy the whole program folder and run that
<sannn> phlak_user: thanks!
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> acicula, link please ...
<a3ist> carneades, or "sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart", but ubuntu/debian seems to be deprecating that approach to restarting init-based services.
<netech_> kamileon: general use for doing what?
<MACscr> phlak_user: thanks
<acicula> Pr0ject-Rec0n,  http://www.google.com/search?q=winehq
<kamileon> well i was thinking of using it instead of windows as my primary os
<netech_> kamileon: uh huh, but what tasks do you plan to perform? "general use" is a rather vague description
<doulos> Do any of you guys find that the UI design of Lucid makes some things very difficult to see, because of the color choices? For example see this screenshot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/913175/this_ui_design_well_dot_dot_dot.png
<netech_> video editing? image manipulation? surfing the web? etc.
<arand> shane2peru: As a temorary workaround, use keyboard to navigate.
<doulos> netech_: how about just selecting menu options, and seeing window controls
<masterburner> I'm having major problems with flash animations in Firefox. For example: I can't click any of the control buttons on youtube video's. When I rightclick the flash video and THEN double-click the button, it does work... any way to fix this?
<netech_> 10.04 already has a lot of applications installed by default to get you running
<awaad> masterburner: Can you help me ?
<carneades> doulos: yes, skype is unusable
<netech_> doulos: I was speaking to kamileon; sorry.
<kamileon> netech: well i so some dev work for android like themeing and what not
<shane2peru> arand, thanks!!!  good idea,
<doulos> netech_: sorry, I realized that late :)
<carneades> doulos: eclipse mouse-overs are unreadable too
<xangua> masterburner: 32 or 64 bits¿
<doulos> carneades: have you found some workaround?
<cybrocop> I all, I wonder if someone can help me with a virt related question.. #ubuntu-virt is very quiet. I've posted my question 2 times there already and besides people leaving and going and posting questions, no one is answering.
<carneades> doulos: i just switched to clearlooks, problem solved :)
<Guest85790> hi, I see that the file sshd_config has ListenAddress commented. I want to be able to connect to my machine from other places other than at home, should I copy the ip address outputed by iconfig in ListenAdrres to be able to do that?
<cybrocop> I persistently get this on one computer, after doing a clean install. I checked that VT support is enabled in the bios. Any clues as to what may be causing this:
<doulos> carneades: is that an Ubuntu theme?
<carneades> doulos: yeah, preferences --> appearance
<acicula> cybrocop, whats causing what?
<carneades> doulos: comes with ubuntu
<cybrocop>  error: unable to connect to '/var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock': Connection refused
<cybrocop> Here is the debug output: http://slexy.org/view/s21vQvDQH1
<U571> HI
<acicula> cybrocop, is the libvirt daemon running?
<a3ist> carneades, any luck?
<cybrocop> No, it too cannot start becuase of the same error.
<Andorin> If I have a 100 KB/s download cap on Transmission, why does System Monitor report that I'm downloading at my maximum speed? Nothing else should be downloading, and when I quit Transmission, the graph shows continued maximum downloading for a minute, then it crashes to 0.
<doulos> carneades: oh yeah. Huge difference.
<carneades> a3ist: nope. but old settings not working on bootable disc either. very very suggesting that the problem is with my LAN
<ryaxnb> del dell dell
<ubnuntu_giant> Hello, I'm stuck on configuring my fan.  I know I need to edit the /etc/fancontrol file (which doesn't exist).  The fan is turned on all the time.  I think mainly I'm just trying to find what device is the fan and control it.  Any help?  Thanks in advance.
<Andorin> Do I have some wacky form of malware that attaches itself to a BitTorrent client and only downloads when said client is running?
<carneades> a3ist: i have a computer to the left and a computer to the right that work fine, but not this one. maybe IT is blocking me for some reason, no idea
<ryaxnb> oh, this isn't ubuntu-offtopic
<ryaxnb> LOL
<ryaxnb> cya
<blime> Andorin, 100 KB/s * 8 (bits per byte) = 800 Kbps
<cybrocop> anicula: Here is the output when I try to run libvirtd manually
<Andorin> blime: So? System Monitor is set to report in KB/s, not Kb/s
<a3ist> carneades, it is possible that its a network issue.  The immediate issue is that the upstream DHCP server isn't leasing you an IP for that interface.
<cybrocop> anicula: http://slexy.org/view/s2dg1VrlFn
<oodavid> doulus: I noticed that with Skype too, go to settings > General > Choose Style and pick "Desktop Settings"
<oodavid> doulus: it seems Skype have their own skin with only half the options, so there's aclash
<Daekdroom> Andorin, Transmission's download cap doesn't include overhead
<Andorin> Daekdroom: Overhead?
<Andorin> What be that?
<Daekdroom> Andorin, that extra data is probably tracker or not actual data
<josh__> i've got an audio problem. sounds play before i login (the startup sounds) but after i log in, sound does not work and my audio card does not show up in hardware...any suggestions on where to start?
<Andorin> Daekdroom: Here's the thing. My max speed atm is roughly 600 KB/s.
<carneades> a3ist: maybe. the only reason i can't totally get behind it is that i don't understand why networkmanager won't even show me the setting to click on. in the past, before i set up the manual IP settings, i'm able to see and click on eth0, it just never successfully gets an address
<eGe> We don't need NvidiA!
<Daekdroom> Andorin, Well, that's definitely not right o.o
<acicula> oodavid, whats the output of sudo service libvirt-bin restart
<acicula> err nvm oodavid
<a3ist> carneades, have you tried searching through the logs to see if any errors pop up?
<Astyx> eGe, i thought it goes like "we don't need no education..."
<oodavid> acicula: ??
<Andorin> Daekdroom: Yeah, exactly. =x
<acicula> cybrocop, , whats the output of sudo service libvirt-bin restart
<Leo_> hello
<oodavid> acicula: I see, no worries :D
<Igramul> Hi, what command can unpack an rpm?
<carneades> a3ist: which log?
<Leo_> I need help with some SOAP problem
<masterburner>  I'm having major problems with flash animations in Firefox. For example: I can't click any of the control buttons on youtube video's. When I rightclick the flash video and THEN double-click the button, it does work... any way to fix this?
<Tux_bbg> hi@all
<Leo_> is there any soap channel or sth?
<a3ist> carneades, I'm checking mine to see which ones network-manager is logging to
<Igramul> Leo_, I guess that's not an ubuntu issue, but what is the problem?
<Andorin> Guess I'll keep asking periodically...
<Leo_> Uncaught SoapFault exception: [Client] SOAP-ERROR: Encoding: object hasn't 'estePersoanaFizica' property
<Leo_> I get that error
<MACscr> rofl, i just tried skype with ubuntu and i sounded horrible. Seems PulseAudio is used by default. Is that recommended?
<carneades> a3ist: syslog and daemon.log it would seem
<ron__> Hello, how can I get a google calendar popup to appear on all desktops?
<xangua> masterburner: 32 or 64 bits OS ¿ 32 or 64 bits adobe's plugin¿
<dipu__> masterburner .. are u using latest version of flash-plugin ?
<acicula> MACscr, thats the defaut yeah
<Leo_> and I can't figure it out why
<Igramul> Leo_, well it seems client and server do have different versions of the wsdl.
<cybrocop> anicula: nothing interesing in STDOUT of the service command.
<dejavou42> I can't enable compiz, I get "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dejavou42> " when I try to run compiz from the terminal.
<cybrocop> # service libvirt-bin start
<cybrocop> libvirt-bin start/running, process 31657
<masterburner> dipu_: yes, I checked... version 10.0 r45 (Shockwave Flash)
<Astyx> masterburner, it might help do remove libmoon
<Astyx> it causes nothing but troubles to firefox
<Leo_> what can I do about it?
<cybrocop> anicula: But there are logs: http://slexy.org/view/s21l1Jy2vI
<dipu__> masterburner .. try about:plugins in firefox browser
<dejavou42> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488662, I also have a thread open if anyone cares to take a look.
<acicula> cybrocop, does the error go away now?
<dipu__> masterburner .. check if the same version appears there
<carneades> a3ist: the only suspicious line is "<info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2)."
<BiggFREE> Hi
<masterburner> Astyx: no libmoon installed over here
<Leo_> so it's not a code issue?
<eGe> Astyx, We need Knowledge  an not the Information!
<U571> :)
<masterburner> dipu_: yes, the same version appears in about:plugin (10.0 r45)
<eGe> yee
<nico_> Hi all
<eGe> see you letter, um a bad smoker.! and i'm off Ciggars
<nico_> Someone can speek french?
<Daekdroom> !fr | nico_
<ubottu> nico_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cybrocop> anicula: No, libvirtd is still not running. I guess it dies sometime after starting the service. And I still get the error.
<nico_> thanks much :D
<manos> anyone form greece?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> i'm having issues with pptpd. remote clients can *connect* to the vpn, but they can't actually do anything on it. the server isn't handing out ip's
<dipu__> masterburner .. ideally it should work fine then .. sorry no idea why it itsn't
<moonshadow> Hi
<ron__> how can I get an alarm popup to appear on all workspaces?
<Astyx> it was just a suggestion eGe, and when i look your comments the only knowledge you have is how to smoke
<moonshadow> Does anyone know their way around xorx-input packages?
<acicula> cybrocop, well you get the error because it dies, you need libvirtd running to be able to use it
<masterburner> dipu: allright, I'll ask around some more on the internet... thank you
<moonshadow> I'm getting a conflict with xserver-xorg-input-hyperpen
<ubnuntu_giant> Hello, I'm stuck on configuring my fan.  I know I need to edit the /etc/fancontrol file (which doesn't exist).  The fan is turned on all the time.  I think mainly I'm just trying to find what device is the fan and control it.  Any help?  Thanks in advance.
<a3ist> carneades, what do you get if you run "sudo ps ax | grep dhclient"
<cybrocop> anicula: Thats what I thought. But why would it segfault?
<U571> manos : Does it really matter!!!
<acicula> ubnuntu_giant, afaik there is a fancontrol detect tool too that lets you figure out how and what to set the fan speed. Its not possible on every comp to do so though
<ubnuntu_giant> afaik?
<acicula> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<carneades> a3ist: "12435 pts/0 S+ 0:00 grep --color=auto dhclient"
<acicula> as far as i know(afaik)
<carneades> a3ist: which i think is the search itself :)
<gkmanos21> anyone from greece??
<eGe> Astyx,  You bad attitude is that you say all this when i'm off
<ubnuntu_giant> Ah. :)
<eGe> malaka
<Linex> if I want to use a whole drive as one volume, do I still need make one partition using the whole disk space ?
<a3ist> carneades, that's a problem.  you're correct.  the problem is that dhclient, the service that manages the assignment of leases, isn't running.
<cybrocop> anicula: Another interesting things is that this is after a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04
<acicula> gkmanos21, try the greek ubuntu channel?
<Andorin> If I have a 100 KB/s download cap on Transmission, why does System Monitor report that I'm downloading at my maximum speed? Nothing else should be downloading, and when I quit Transmission, the graph shows continued maximum downloading for a minute, then it crashes to 0. Max speed is roughly 600 KB/s. What gives?
<carneades> a3ist: interesting, not sure what to do about that or what causes it
<acicula> cybrocop, have a look in the syslog whats causing the error?
<scunizi> Linex: ubuntu will need 2 partitions at minimum.. root and /swap.. I recommend 3 partitions.. root @ 10-15 gigs... /swap @ 2 gig and the rest /home where your data lives
<a3ist> carneades, the normal process for network manager involves starting dhclient to manage the lease for the interface, which apparently isn't happening.  That at least gives us a place to look.
<sonicrules1234> Hi, I am having trouble with OpenVPN.  When I connect to my vpn with the network-manager, once it is connected it won't let me make non-vpn connections
<Soyo> !greek | gkmanos21
<ubottu> gkmanos21: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<cybrocop> anicula: Sure, here is all the output: http://slexy.org/view/s21l1Jy2vI
<Linex> scunizi: I actually meant for an external drive.
<josh__> ...after the new ubuntu version install this morning, my terminal scroll bar is broken?? wtf
<T3CHKOMMIE> need help with ACTIVE DIRECTORY and ubuntu 10.04
<acicula> sonicrules1234, check your routing? you can tick use only resources on the vpn network in the vpn properties-> route or something
<a3ist> carneades, is there anything in your /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/ directory
<eGe> gr
<acicula> cybrocop, thats pretty bad
<scunizi> Linex: you going to boot to it as an installed linux system?
<a3ist> josh__, right click in the terminal, go to profiles, profile preferences, the scrolling tab, and you can turn it back on
<acicula> cybrocop, what hardware are you on
<U571> T3CHKOMMIE : Active Directory (Windows) & Ubuntu 10.4 | What the Question??
<josh__> thanks a3ist
<Linex> scunizi:
<carneades> a3ist: yes a script called 01ifupdown. by the way, i started dhclient on the cli, then restarted network manager, and i get an interesting message: "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<Linex> scunizi: no. Its for data.
<T3CHKOMMIE> U571,  i use "openwise" i think and i punch in everything ilke normal accept i keep getting an lassa error
<scunizi> Linex: ah.. in that case you *can* format it as one partition if you want..
<carneades> a3ist: and before that it says "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<cybrocop> Intel i7 cpu
<carneades> a3ist: but it shouldn't be trying to dhcp. i added my manual settings in networkmanager but they won't appear
<webPragmatist> whats the proper place to put something like exports?
<webPragmatist> .profile ?
<carneades> a3ist: maybe networkmanager isn't setting the manual ip settings correctly (or at all), causing dhcpclient to try to dhcp, then fail, then sleep
<cybrocop> anicula: Its a Gigabyte MObo.. let me get teh specific number
<a3ist> carneades, unfortunately I feel like we're getting a little out of the territory I'm that familiar with
<HTbeeJay> cat ~/.profile
<HTbeeJay> ?
<Linex> scunizi: Can I skip making one partition and straight away mkfs the whole drive ?
<T3CHKOMMIE> U571, lsass error 40286 (0x9D5E) LW_ERROR_LDAP_SERVER_DOWN - Unknown error
<ratcheer> webPragmatist: What are you exporting?
<webPragmatist> ratcheer: EDITOR
<webPragmatist> setting a global var
<scunizi> Linex: you doing this via cli? or gui?
<Datz> HI, I need to install an audio driver, ALSA preferably, how should I go about doing this via shell?
<webPragmatist> for use wtih svn
<masterburner> found a fix for my flash problem (flash not registering clicks)... for anyone who is interested: http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/11/i-cannot-click-on-flash-in-ubuntu.html
<webPragmatist> with*
<MACscr> can anyone recommend a firewall app that will prompt me if i want to allow or deny a program and also auto blacklist port scanners and brute force attempts?
<Linex> scunizi: cli
<MACscr> right now things a bit to restrictive with the port by port unblocking im having to do right now
<ratcheer> webPragmatist: I'm not sure what you mean. An exported environment variable?
<scunizi> Linex: typically you have to create a partition before you can format it.. otherwise the formatter won't recognize there's anything there to format
<webPragmatist> ratcheer: yes
<carneades> a3ist: thanks anyway for your help. i really appreciate it. i'll give CLI manual IP a try: http://www.sematopia.com/2006/01/static-ip-from-command-line-in-ubuntu-server/
<webPragmatist> ratcheer: well on my mac i put editor in .profile
<webPragmatist> ratcheer: i'm trying to find a happy medium between all this bash profile crap
<ratcheer> webPragmatist: Oh, ok. Put it in .bashrc
<acicula> cybrocop, seems it may be related to udevmonitor not starting, try sudo service udevmonitor start or restart and try starting libvirt again?
<webPragmatist> ratcheer: trying not to directly edit that though
<webPragmatist> ratcheer: is there a better place?
<a3ist> carneades, sure thing.  Sometimes just that process of looking at how the automatic stuff is working underneath can help diagnose the problems, so its a good place to start; especially with the logs and autorun scripts.
<webPragmatist> ratcheer: for instance in .bashrc it mentions to create a .bash_aliases
<scunizi> Linex: parted works on cli.. man parted
<U571> T3CHKOMMIE : Cannot add Ubuntu 10.04 to Domain ??
<ratcheer> webPragmatist: Why not? It is there for your profile and it is automatically sourced every time you open a terminal.
<Linex> scunizi: ok thanks
<cybrocop> anicula: The only other entry is the following, which occurred when the system started
<T3CHKOMMIE> U571, lsass error 40286 (0x9D5E) LW_ERROR_LDAP_SERVER_DOWN - Unknown error
<webPragmatist> ratcheer: because .bashrc is pulled from /etc/skel … and if i ever reinstall ubuntu i don't want to deal with it
<cybrocop> anicula: kernel: [   17.096353] hda-intel: Codec #3 probe error; disabling it...
<Fujk> hey I cant install ubuntu, I get "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" on two different cdrom drives!
<T3CHKOMMIE> U571, joining to the domain failed.
<webPragmatist> ratcheer: this is why on my mac i have a .dotfiles directory and i put aliases, env int there
<ratcheer> webPragmatist: Ok, whatever you want, as long as you know how you're going to use it.
<webPragmatist> ratcheer: well just wondering if there was any standard...
<Datz> HI, I need to install an audio driver, ALSA preferably, how should I go about doing this via shell?
<webPragmatist> ratcheer: can you use an environmental variable in an alias/
<cybrocop> anicula: It is a Gigabyte P55-UD4P  Mobo
<U571> T3CHKOMMIE : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/likewise-open/+bug/561878
<cybrocop> anicula: with intel P55 chipset.
<ZenMasta_> I have a folder in a windows partition called Back Up how do I rename it to BackUp ? when I try sudo mv Back Up BackUp I am warned that target BackUp is not a directory
<ZenMasta_> ntfs partition I meant
<ratcheer> webPragmatist: Yes, as long as the variable is set when the alias is created.
<T3CHKOMMIE> U571, thanks ill give it a go.
<lc2> ZenMasta_: mv "Back Up" BackUp
<lc2> with the quotes
<ZenMasta_> quotes, okay thanks
<webPragmatist> ratcheer: it would be just alias='EDITOR -w'
<webPragmatist> or something?
<lc2> ZenMasta_: easier way: Bac<tab> :P
<Andorin> If I have a 100 KB/s download cap on Transmission, why does System Monitor report that I'm downloading at my maximum speed? Nothing else should be downloading, and when I quit Transmission, the graph shows continued maximum downloading for a minute, then it crashes to 0. Max speed is roughly 600 KB/s. What gives?
<Dev_> Sir, I am facing problems in Implementing a grid portal.. My Ubuntu server edition 9.10 apt-get update can not run after 20 percent saying connection error n that's why i m unable to install jre and certificates and other globus components wants JAVA_HOME path to work and my jre can't b configured?..
<ratcheer> webPragmatist: I don't know. I don't do things that way.
<josh__> ok, so my audio works in KDE but not in GNOME. any suggestions on what might be the problem?
<glphvgacs> i have a BCM4328 on the bord, how do i load the correct module for it?
<nemo> Dev_: WRT connection error, try setting another mirror?
<cybrocop> anicula: udemovmonitor is restarted and confirmed to be running. Nothing is output to syslog.
<webPragmatist> ratcheer: well the idea is to set EDITOR in the env (such as nano or mate) and be able to just change it once
<Nece228> can transmission continue torrent download which was started with ktorrent?
<lc2> Nece228: no
<trism> webPragmatist: seems to work; alias blah='$EDITOR'; EDITOR=vim; blah; launches vim for me
<Fujk> hey I cant install ubuntu, I get "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" on two different cdrom drives! 32-bit version.
<webPragmatist> TriMe: thank
<Nece228> lc2: nooooooooooooo!!!!!
<Andorin> Nece228: Yeah, just load the .torrent file into Transmission and point the download toward wherever the partially completed downloads are.
<webPragmatist> trism: thanks*
<YangYin> anyone know if there is any current known issues with bittornado and lucid?
<lc2> Fujk: i'd say either 1) a bad drive 2) a bad batch of CDs
<YangYin> cause im not getting any connections connected to it
<nemo> Dev_: under System, Administration, Software Sources, Download From if you don't know already.
<Nece228> Andorin: thanks, once i tried to do that with another torrent client and the new one deleted the torrent, thats why im aware
<Fujk> lc2: one of the drive is completely new and I have never had an issue with them, the ubuntu live cd works on another computer ...
<Dev_> But sir, i am workin over ubuntu server edition?.. please help
<U571> T3CHKOMMIE : Enable Bind Secondaries in the DNS.?
<ZenMasta_> any idea how long it might take to restore a backup of 18gb using dd if/of command?
<cybrocop> anicula: Any suggestions for next steps in debugging this. I need to get this server working.
<ZenMasta_> there is no progress bar and I'm impatient
<T3CHKOMMIE> U571, not sure what those are or where to find them.
<lc2> Fujk: if it works on another computer and not in another, it's almost certainly your drive
<lc2> that or poor-quality CDs which some drives read better than others
<Monotoko> ZenMasta_, it depends where your backing up from and on the speed of your harddrive, and the compression of the DD image etc etc
<ZenMasta_> lc2 any chance it could be 386 vs 64bit issue?
<Nece228> yep, transmission continues downloading torrent
<Nece228> thats cool
<Kine> guys.. how do I umount my cd..
<U571> T3CHKOMMIE : Enable Bind Secondaries in the DNS.? windows domain
<ZenMasta_> Monotoko from one sata to another
<Monotoko> ZenMasta_, not long then...halfhour tops
<lc2> ZenMasta_: i doubt it
<Dev_> Sir, I am facing problems in Implementing a grid portal.. My Ubuntu SERVER edition 9.10 apt-get update can not run after 20 percent saying connection error n that's why i m unable to install jre and other certificates and other globus components wants JAVA_HOME path to work but my jre path can't b configured?..
<lc2> and i can't tell you how long it will take without knowing the speed of your drive
<T3CHKOMMIE> U571,  pretty sure they are not enabled.
<Fujk> lc2: i am running the disc defect now
<newb0> Hello all! >	I have a machine with some files to download (Apache at ports 81-91). This machine is connected into 2 networks. Only 1 of this networks has Internet. I want this machine route any package she don't know to Internet, how can I write this iptables rule?
<Fujk> lc2: can you boot live cd without any harddrives installed?
<U571> T3CHKOMMIE : Check it Out.
<lc2> Fujk: yes
<T3CHKOMMIE> U571,  where do i check it out at?
<lc2> i should think so anyway
<wyfrn> anybody familiar with gtksourceview?
<Datz> HI, I need to install an audio driver, ALSA preferably, how should I go about doing this via shell?
<rsk> Datz it's already installed by default.
<cybrocop> anicula: Sorry, here is another error which I didn't catch before. It happens during startup
<cybrocop> anicula: [   23.657958] virbr0: starting userspace STP failed, starting kernel STP
<arooni-mobile> is there an alternative to aplay to play a .wav file?  i want to play the wav file at a particular volume level (it hurts my ears if it goes off and my volume is maxed out)
<Fujk> should the "disc defects detecting" halt on script /casper-bottom ?
<Datz> rsk: well, I am using server edition, but no one is helping in there
<lc2> it shouldn't halt
<frobisher> Can I set up samba to read windows files in Ubuntu.
<lc2> i can't keep up with here
<U571> T3CHKOMMIE : Check it Out in the DNS (windows) Enable Bind Secondaries | only then Ubuntu can join the windows Domain.
<Fujk> where can I find checksum for ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Datz> rsk: I've already installed.. "aptitude install alsa"
<lyrae> My system freezes when idle for a while. how can i fix this?
<karelstraam1> hi there
<T3CHKOMMIE> U571, BIND secondaries on windows server IS enabled.
<karelstraam1> i just wanted to ask if there is a to get a binary package that contains mkhybrid
<papna> I'm running lucid. I have tried changing my hostname ("sudo hostname foo") and main account real name thing using the Users Settings tool a couple times, but whenever I reboot, it's lost.
<U571> T3CHKOMMIE : DHCP is relaying address to Ubuntu??
<under> how can I choose the default desktop enviroment?
<karelstraam1> do you use gdm?
<T3CHKOMMIE> U571, ubuntu machine has valid ip address.
<under> karelstraam1, gnome? yes
<under> now yes
<karelstraam1> there should be the option to choose which enviroment (or window manager) you wanna you right at the login screen
<karelstraam1> as far as i know
<U571> T3CHKOMMIE : In DHCP can use see the ip address of the Ubuntu machine.
<under> karelstraam1, sure, but for default starts kde, in the login i choose gnome
<T3CHKOMMIE> U571,  yes machine name has .local on it as well... i wonder if it is already on AD
<karelstraam1> isn't it possible to set it from there? i'm pretty sure you can. you choose your enviroment and then you'll get asked if you want to use it just one more time or for ever
<nicholas_> I've got a 1TB external HD that's formatted NTFS, which gparted says has 7.5 GB free. However, I'm unable to copy a 175 MB file to it. Am I missing something?
<tomatto_> is better to use grub or grub4dos?
<T3CHKOMMIE> U571,  i dont think its on AD. there are a few machines that i know are not on AD. but they have .local on the end of their names accoding to the dhcp server.
<karelstraam1> so back to my question
<karelstraam1> is mkhybrid a standalone package or is it bundeled with anything else?
<skull2006> where i can find Backtrack irc server
<Jordan_U> tomatto_: grub (preferably grub2 IMHO)
<skull2006> dear all
<skull2006> where i can find Backtrack irc server?
<tomatto_> Jordan_U: i cannot work with grub2
<Jordan_U> tomatto_: Why not?
<chamuscas> what is wrong with this "sudo alien -i [file].rpm" it's says that the file already exists and also says something about including --scripts
<U571> T3CHKOMMIE : DNS is unable to resolve .local (domain) Add it in the DNS..with the static ip address..
<tomatto_> Jordan_U: my gentoo distro has no fully support for and i don't like grub2, its ugly
<rocket16> Hello all, :)
<Datz> HI, I need to install an audio driver, ALSA preferably, how should I go about doing this via shell?
<rocket16> Irssi is great, but I don't understand, why such CUI applications are preferred over GUI Applications. For example, is ViM really better than gEdit?
<Jordan_U> !best | rocket16
<|littlebear|> rocket16: yes
<ubottu> rocket16: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tripps> so I had to use livecd setting i915.modeset=1 to boot my gateway laptop up for lucid to install, and after installation is complete, the laptop still freezes upon bringing up X even through the same kernel option is set up in grub. Any ideas?
<|littlebear|> rocket16: i find that gedit sometimes is slow in comparison to vim
<zleap> rocket16, i think vim has a lot more features and is more powerful
<rocket16> littlebear: I see. Thanks though.
<rocket16> zleap: Hm, thanks.
<|littlebear|> rocket16: for a regular user, gedit is more than enough
<Jordan_U> rocket16: irssi is especially nice with screen, and vim allows you to work comforably without leaving the home row.
<|littlebear|> Jordan_U: hm? what's home row?
<rocket16> littlebear: I user Geany though, since I mainly need Programming.
<dead> how do I get ssh2 ?
<fetale> hello there
<rocket16> Jordan_U: I see, thank you.
<dead> I installed lsh-client/server and i don't see ssh2/sshd anywhere or the config files for ssh2
<Jordan_U> |littlebear|: Without moving your hands away from the main keys to where you'd have to reposition them to start typing again.
<MACscr> is there a way i can test my microphone settings? skype is really really garbled and i want to know if its my microphone settings or skype. Im pretty sure its my microphone settings for ubuntu in general
<|littlebear|> Jordan_U: ah, like pressing I to start inserting and o for new line right?
<fetale> I'm looking for some help with some .xsession woes
<scott_ino2> MACscr, but your mic works in skype correct?
<dead> google keeps telling me about some php-ssh2 plugin bullshit
<scott_ino2> MACscr, use Sound recorder to test
<MACscr> scott_ino2: when i did a test call, it seemed to reply with something, but it was completely garbled
<Jordan_U> |littlebear|: Yes, and moving with hjkl etc
<MACscr> scott_ino2: lol, i should have thought of that
<MACscr> sounded fine with it
<MACscr> hmm
<scott_ino2> Mac sometimes the test call is weird
<T3CHKOMMIE> U571, sorry this crap isnt working i was able to get my other machine on no problems.... guess its just not inthe cards.
<MACscr> and sound recorder would use pulse audio as well?
<cbrinke1> I just noticed that wpasupplicant and wireless-tools are installed on the "server" edition. Why is this?
<Datz> HI, I need to install an audio driver, ALSA preferably, how should I go about doing this via shell?
<scott_ino2> MACscr, yes
<MACscr> scott_ino2: thanks!
<scott_ino2> MACscr, sometimes if you're using the mic on a laptop and not a headset youc an get echo, but other than that it should be fine
<scott_ino2> only way is to try
<scott_ino2> and call someone
<MACscr> scott_ino2: yeah, im using a headset, have for years. Will do a test call with real person =P
<U571> T3CHKOMMIE : working ???
<MrNibbles> hey guys, how can i force the x-server to quit?
<MrNibbles> from the cmdline
<godricbrutus> is there a way to just remove grub, rather than overwriting it with something else?
<Datz> MrNibbles: you want to stop gnome?
<MrNibbles> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop doesnt seem to work
<T3CHKOMMIE> U571, not yet. getting pretty furstrated. last AD i got on from ubuntu was easy, this is shaping up to be a PITA
<MrNibbles> Datz: im trying to re-install the nvidia driver
<MrNibbles> i cant even seem to change run level
<careym> anyont having problems with vmware player on 10.04 it does a massive amount of swapping!!
<MrNibbles> init 3 isnt doing anything :(
<Datz> MrNibbles: I was going to tell you what you already did
<MrNibbles> :(
<MrNibbles> Datz: oh well, thanks anyway :)
<Datz> ;)
<guntbert> !runlevels | MrNibbles
<ubottu> MrNibbles: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<careym> opps thats not swapping but io
<MrNibbles> guntbert: interesting, thanks
<careym> the system load average goes through the roof and it spends forever waiting for io
<MrNibbles> but that hasnt really helped me stop the running x-server :(
<guntbert> MrNibbles: you're welcome :-)
<frobisher> How do you change the buttons to the right
<Monotoko> MrNibbles, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<ritu> help me
<MrNibbles> Monotoko: tried it :(!
<Monotoko> MrNibbles, "sudo killall Xorg"?
<U571> T3CHKOMMIE : http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Configure_Ubuntu_for_Active_Directory_Authentication
<MrNibbles> Monotoko: that got it :)
<MrNibbles> thanks matey
<Monotoko> MrNibbles, awesome, no worries :)
<PHLAK> I have an Asus UL80VT laptop and my brightness hotkeys don't work, anyone know of a possible solution?
<ritu> -y 2eyb6ard *r6b3e-
<ritu> err6r
<ritu> keyboard
<beppe_> cosa devo dire
<beppe_> non lo so usare
<djofamusk> can anyone tell me if the current windows installer file will install the latest version of ubuntu 10.04 in dual boot mode?
<dougx> I followed these steps http://www.blogmanno.com/?q=node/66 to add a mimetype but update-mime-database keeps on deleting my xml file. Any suggestion on a better way to do this?
<dougx> djofamusk: It should AFAIK
<frobisher> dfofamusk: yes
<guntbert> !it | beppe_
<ubottu> beppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<djofamusk> thanks dougx was wanting to do it now
<blue_anna> anyone know what is the executable that gets spawned for the daemon for hotkeys?it's not "hotkeys"
<papna> I'm running lucid. I have tried changing my hostname ("sudo hostname foo") and main account real name thing using the Users Settings tool a couple times, but whenever I reboot, it's lost.
<guntbert> !hostname | papna
<ubottu> papna: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<sebsebseb> djofamusk: It will install Wubi, but a proper partitioned install form Live CD, is better in the long run.
<blue_anna> addendum to that: after you reboot you have to go back and change /etc/hosts one last time
<blue_anna> papna:
<nicholas_> I've got a 1TB external HD that's formatted NTFS, which gparted says has 7.5 GB free. However, I'm unable to copy a 175 MB file to it. Is there some reason that won't work?
<shishire> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pR2BVQ1i  Why isn't there a libXmu.so -> libXmu.so.6 ?
<djofamusk> I would do it from live cd, if it will still do a dual boot option fairly easy. especially if you  think that it better. Wife really need windows for work yet.
<cybrocop> Hi all, how can I get a list of specific package names and versions installed on my system. dpkg --get-selections lists only the names for me.
<papna> guntbert: blue_anna: Thanks.
<a3ist> anyone know how to run a script automatically when returning from a locked screen?  Not at session start.
<U571> ritu : Still having problems with the Keyboard!!
<frxstrem> is it possible to run a script automatically when the user logs in to Ubuntu?
<blue_anna> anyone know what is the executable that gets spawned for the daemon for hotkeys?it's not "hotkeys"
<a3ist> frxstrem, yes in "gnome-session-properties"
<frxstrem> a3ist: oh, yeah, of course :) thanks
<blue_anna> a3ist: is it really?that's kinda hot :)
<blue_anna> I didnt know that
<sebsebseb> !pm > djofamusk
<ubottu> djofamusk, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> djofamusk: yes
<sebsebseb> djofamusk: you will do the partitions, it will put on Ubuntu, and Grub 2 and boot Vista as well
<ritu> sometime number written, no letter
<careym> vmware player brings machine to its knees doing io on 10.04 and sugestions?
<LjL> cybrocop: dkpg -l
<U571> ritu : System-->Preference---> Keyboard (check for the layout)
<djofamusk> sebsebseb: thank you that is exactly what I wanted to know
<sebsebseb> djofamusk: you should let Vista re size itself
<sebsebseb> djofamusk: first
<sebsebseb> djofamusk: and it can be useful to set up a seperate /home  when instalilng Ubuntu.  also unlike a Wubi install, you can just stick in the Live CD and access the  Ubuntu partition and any date,  in the rare event that something goes wrong and you can't just boot up Ubuntu
<U571> careym : Trying 10.4 in VMware???
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | djofamusk
<ubottu> djofamusk: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<thebruce> can anyone lend a hand with printer sharing?
<bmusson> Hi, I have a problem with network manager, I am trying to enable WEP dynamic 802.1x authentication, I have entered the SSid, user and ca cert, my username. I cannot seem to press the apply button to connect.
<webPragmatist> hrmmm i have some weird config for sources.list
<cybrocop> thanks LjL
<webPragmatist> http://screencast.com/t/NTdmY2U3N
<webPragmatist> what the?
<acicula> bmusson, needs a password still?
<webPragmatist> can i get the default sources.lsit
<webPragmatist> ist*
<bmusson> acicula, the point behind the certificate based authentication is that the certs are the passwords, basically.
<jessid> hello friends. I have just installed ubuntu 10.04 in my toshiba laptop and see that brightness cant be changed. In ubuntu 9.10 and below, it worked perfectly.... any sugestion??? thanks
<nachiketas> augmented reality on ubuntu 10.04 ..... help!
<tbrammer> Nvidia control panel
<blue_anna> jessid: sudo aptget install hotkeys
<tbrammer> @jessid
<blue_anna> apt-get
<tbrammer> Does anyone have any experience with Shuttle X50 AIO?
<seatownrocks> can someone help me fix my sound? i have ubuntu 10.04 but it is the pre-release one... all updated though
<jessid> !brightness
<djofamusk> sebsebseb: I will check the links first. it's been a few years since I ran a debian based linux install. but Im sure most will come bak to me.
<acicula> bmusson, ah using client side cert as well, err does removing the username let you apply it?
<U571> thebruce : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<eGelor> pls tell me the command to remove joins and quits!
<seatownrocks> sound was working... then it stopped... i had a shutdown crash
<seatownrocks> what is the command to restart sound services?
<bmusson> acicula, no, it doesn't work if i fill out every single field with valid information. I think it's a problem with the applet itself.
<dancek> webPragmatist, you could just replace the urls (http:///ubuntu) with a mirror near you, or generate a new sources.list with http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<rocket16>  :)
<acicula> bmusson, no i mean leave the username and the password field blank?
<bmusson> acicula, I have tried that, too
<dancek> webPragmatist, there's a complete list of mirrors here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<U571> seatownrocks : sudo lshw -C sound
<bmusson> acicula, it's safe to say that over the last few days i have tried every possible combination
<seatownrocks> U572, thx... trying it now
<Expersso> wow so much chat going on
<Expersso> so many users
<acicula> bmusson, none of those let you apply the settings or do none of the settings if you can apply work?
<blue_anna> seatownrocks: if it isn't at a deeper level try sudo /etc/rc5.d/S50pulseaudio restart
<seatownrocks> k
<webPragmatist> dancek anywhere to get the original back
<nachiketas> has anyone worked on augmented reality on ubuntu?
<AhmedBH> Hello all :) I wanna set my computer's time with a time server all i wanna know is , "ntp.ubuntu.com" is a correct time server by ubuntu and if so how do i refresh it once seleted ?
<bmusson> acicula, the problem is, no matter what the settings are, I cannot click the apply button under "Dynamic WEP 802.1x" authentication
<blue_anna> anyone know what is the executable that gets spawned for the daemon for hotkeys? -- you'd think this  would be self-evident, but it's not "hotkeys"
<seatownrocks> something must be fubared
<seatownrocks> think i'll have to reinstall :(
<dancek> webPragmatist, I'm guessing that it gets generated during installation
<kuwanger> I'm having trouble with my monitor refresh rate.  When I run xrandr, I see the refresh rates for each mode increasing from 50.0 to 103.0.
<webPragmatist> dancek: can you pastebin yours?
<dancek> webPragmatist, not really since i don't have ubuntu handy :)
<zanzibar82> hello everyone! how do I install a gamepad controller on karmic?
<Axident> Hi, someone please help solving boot trouble!
<acicula> bmusson, hmm even if you flip the authentication method to something else? google's not turning up much usefull for me, could try setting the configuarion in wpa_supplicant.conf to get around the applet
<bmusson> acicula, I am using WEP, not WPA
<eee> anyone solved Lucid lynx many problems with mouses and keyboards? I got a touchpad that's stops working when logged in (works in GDM). Nothing in X logs, creating a new xinput master also works for 1 second +
<kuwanger> bbs
<U571> Axident : what's happening!!!
<acicula> bmusson, wpa_supplicant despite the name does wep too
<bmusson> oh really
<Kuwanger> Anyways, like I was saying, my monitor refresh rates are wonky.
<sisif> Hello guys. Having some issues with Pidgin 2.7.0 on Ubuntu 10.4. When trying to connect to Y!, it gives me "Unable to connect: The server returned an empty response." Any way to fix this? Thanks.
<Axident> US71 im can only boot windows after using a restoring point, my boot menu has gone!
<U571> sisif : Y!!!
<sisif> U571: ?
<webPragmatist> Is there a way to recreate the sourceslist
<jessid> hello friends. I have ubuntu 10.04 in my toshiba laptop and I cant change display brightness. In previous versions, I could. Some suggestions? Thanks!!!
<Cheery> Hi. How to make/enable subdomains in ubuntu?
<costre> If you live in the U.S, you might want to see this: http://www.freepress.net/ComcastAction :p
<Remarc> m
<cousteau`irssi> each time I try to open certain programs my X session restarts
<CaptainTrek> cousteau`irssi:  what programs, exactly?
<scunizi> webPragmatist: here's mine on a fresh install of 10.04 w/ gnome  http://pastebin.com/zWGU6RFt
<CaptainTrek> Cheery: what webserver software?
<cousteau`irssi> for example: VirtualBox, Performous, SuperTux, Extreme Tux Racer, and basically any program using 3D
<U571> Cheery : Creating sub domain in the local host ?
<Cheery> U571: I have a virtual server, on that.
<Axident> U571: can you help me?
<U571> Cheery : http://thinkingnectar.com/2008/getting-ubuntu-to-work-creating-subdomain-in-localhost/
<CaptainTrek> cousteau`irssi:  programs using 3d might be tied to the graphics card.
<CaptainTrek> Axident: just ask your issue here
<Guest65923> can someone tell me how to keep the desktop password box from coming up?
<CaptainTrek> to everyone
<scunizi> CaptainTrek: cousteau`irssi... might be?  they are..
<nathanhelp> What's a good emailer (safe) for ubuntu?
<Axident> CaptainTreck: ty
<cousteau`irssi> CaptainTrek: the nvidia drivers maybe?
<resno> how can i upgrade a file, which isnt in the repos yet?
<cousteau`irssi> will reinstall them
<CaptainTrek> cousteau`irssi:  possibly.  might not help.  could also be issues with the programs and some other incompatibility hardware-side
<scunizi> resno: compile it.. if it's a library then you might break things if you pull it from somewhere else.
<CaptainTrek> Axident: now.  what's your issue?
<resno> scunizi: ew, gross ok
<U571> nathanhelp : Depends...
<Axident> CaptainTreck: I have lost my boot menu after using a restoring point in windows: Now I cant't boot Ubuntu
<scunizi> resno: not normally worth the effort except in *very* special circumstances
<CaptainTrek> Axident: as in you lost grub?
<krzie> anyone here with permissions to edit this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<resno> scunizi: yea, i imagine
<Loshki> resno: someone may already have done a ppa for it, if it's interesting enough. Which app is this?
<Axident> CaptainTreck:I think this is right
<U571> Axident : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MACscr> grrr, i cant wait till linux gets real 3 monitor support with multiple cards instead of this xinerama crap. I hate not having 3d and compositing support
<Axident> CaptainTreck: ty
<cousteau`irssi> CaptainTrek: it worked a few days before, no idea what just happened
<nathanhelp> U571: On what? probably a better answer will come from stating what I want to happen. I have windows 7 on my other computer. Someone suggested pegasus mail for windows on that computer. What's an equivalent for ubuntu (This machine)?
<cousteau`irssi> maybe a kernel upgrade, will try with an older one
<acicula> scunizi, doing some manual packages or installing them doesnt have to be difficult or time consuming as long as you remember that outside the package manager you have to track dependencies yourself
<CaptainTrek> cousteau`irssi:  do you usually shut down your computer completely?
<CaptainTrek> cousteau`irssi:  could be a bug in the kernel
<U571> nathanhelp : Why are you shouting...we can hear you ; loud and clear!
<acicula> and either package them up or avoid dumping files straight into /
<nathanhelp> U571: How am I shouting?
<cousteau`irssi> CaptainTrek: yes, it's a desktop
<Kyle-Morgan> I was wondering if anyone knows about ZNC
<scunizi> acicula: yep.. I know.. resno didn't say if it was a program or a library.. pulling some libraries in could potentially mess up other packages that depended on the previous version.. that's all I was saying.
<cousteau`irssi> (well, I also would if it were a laptop)
<CaptainTrek> cousteau`irssi:  okay.  try the older kernel first, if it doesnt work, then I'd assume some hardware issue is causing the crash. but you might look at system logs.
<U571> nathanhelp : Why don't you take a peek in Ubuntu Software Centre (Don't wait for opinion)
<nathanhelp> All that will do is show me programs. (I'm not even sure if my question is legitimate for ubuntu!)
<Axident> CaptainTrek: Is my solution to install grub? I realy dont know where to start!?
<CaptainTrek> Axident: first step is to start with the livecd
<CaptainTrek> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<nathanhelp> U571: How was I shouting? I don't know irc chat protocol.
<cousteau`irssi> CaptainTrek: I'm installing a newer card driver, it's easier than rebooting
<U571> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<zenguy> is there a "bittorrent client" for a jailbroken ipod touch?
<yaaar> hi guys. i've got a samba server running 8.04LTS and a laptop that was running 9.04 until the recent 10.04 release when i upgraded it. since the upgrade the samba server occasionally kicks me off and i have to log back in. sometimes i have two or more connections to the samba server as different users, and one getting kicked doesn't affect the others. anybody know why that might be happening?
<ubuntu_> i
<nathanhelp> !shout
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubuntu_> hi
<CaptainTrek> cousteau`irssi:  you should still restart after installing the newer drive
<MACscr> zenguy: uh, what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<CaptainTrek> driver*
<anonymouse_> !hi| ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nathanhelp> U571: I don't understand. I wasn't shouting. Was I?
<zenguy> i put music on my ipod touch and would like to get bittotorrent on it
<MACscr> maybe im blind, but id didnt see anyone shouting
<MACscr> zenguy: again, what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> я руський
<MACscr> go ask in some ipod channel
<cousteau`irssi> aaand - Problem fixed! :)
<Axident> CaptainTrek: I will reboot with Live and come asking again if it's ok for you?
<ubuntu_> и по англиски не рублю
<handspiker2> hey
<jozefk> what is your suggestion for making one avi (divx) file from couple of .vob files on HDD? i mean which app
<CaptainTrek> Axident: mmkay, but i'm not very good with working with GRUB
<zenguy> i use ubuntu to manage it
<cousteau`irssi> CaptainTrek: thanks! (actually, I didn't reboot but I did restart /etc/init.d/gdm
<CaptainTrek> zenguy: if its jailbroken, use the ipod itself's terminal to find one
<cousteau`irssi> gotta go, thx
<CaptainTrek> zenguy: as ubuntu is not on the device, we dont have an answer foer ya
<CaptainTrek> no problem, cousteau`irssi
<handspiker2> hello i have a question what does the command -i do?
<nathanhelp> I guess what I'm asking is, is it possible for malware of any sort, to take over my email client and send mail to any mailing lists that I have in the potential new mail program, IN ubuntu?
<CaptainTrek> handspiker2:  in what context?
<gustavold> Hi guys, I'm having problems rebooting my Ubuntu Jaunty. After shutting down everything it just freezes and never comes back.
<handspiker2> in ubuntu terminal
<gustavold> the same using terminal and GUI
<CaptainTrek> handspiker2:  again, in what context?  what command?
<zenguy> ok
<CaptainTrek> handspiker2:  -i alone isnt a command
<handspiker2> in the ubuntu terminal
<shazbotmcnasty> handspiker2, it doesn't do anything by itself, it would be AFTER another command
<handspiker2> ok
<rocket16> I have 512 MB RAM on my Laptop, and for speed, I have disabled all Visual effects (I use them on my 2 GB RAM Desktop PC). So, is 512 MB enough for gnome-shell?
<handspiker2> there is a guide saying to use dpkg -i what does that do
<CaptainTrek> handspiker2: what guide?
<handspiker2> to run avast
<shazbotmcnasty> handspiker2,  -i, --install package_file...
<scott_ino2> what would one recommend for integrating online ordering for a restaurant?
<handspiker2> thank you for the help
<KaOSoFt> Do you know an easy, mostly safe way to change the GRUB and login background? Have you used StartUp Manager on Lucid Lynx?
<guntbert> !ot | scott_ino2
<ubottu> scott_ino2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nathanhelp> scott_ino2: php, msql database, emailing client
<U571> nathanhelp : Postfix
<scott_ino2> gunthbert, sorry, thought iw as in a different channel ;)
<scott_ino2> have tabs open
<guntbert> scott_ino2: :)
<blue_anna> how do I use xev to find the keycode for my multimedia keys? instead of registering a keypress event it does a KeymapNotify and doesn't say when key was pressed
<nathanhelp> U571: I'm looking at postfix's website, (I'm an ex thunderbird user, semi-ex windows user), How is this "secure"? As a matter of fact, is Ubuntu secure from intrusion, behind my firewall?
<rocket16> How to start Gnome-shell?
<blue_anna> I thought it was hotkeys that was in the way but, I uninstalled that and I'm still getting functionality from the keys
<rocket16> The dafault gnome-shell command does not work, :(
<scunizi> rocket16: alt+F2 gnome-shell --replace
<Black_Phantom> Hey all, what is the difference between Java and OpenJDK ?
<keebod> hey guys! today evening my Sony DVD-RW drive vanished! as in its displaying weird characters instead of "Sony DVD Drive". what happened to it? how to recover it? Firmware upgrade?
<blue_anna> !mutlimedia > blue_anna
<keebod> Not just inside Ubuntu.. Even in the BIOS its the same :(
<CaptainTrek> keebod:  your drive died, you cant fix it
<CaptainTrek> keebod:  time to shop around for a new drive
<U571> nathanhelp : Guarantees NONE!!
<rocket16> scunizi: Thanks, :)
<Astyx> Black_Phantom, Java ist a programing language OpenJDK Java developement kit
<keebod> CaptainTrek: thanks a lot for the quick reply, though a sad one :( it was with me for the past 7 years :|
<scunizi> rocket16: :)
<Black_Phantom> Astyx, is OpenJDK is going to get limewire working ? or any app that needs java
<KaOSoFt> jDownloader is working just fine with OpenJDK.
<Astyx> Black_Phantom, i think jre is what you need
<CaptainTrek> keebod: it was due for a death, unfortunately.  Past 4.5 years, it is a miracle the CD/DVD drive worked
<Astyx> java runtime enviroment
<CaptainTrek> keebod:  also, most drives dont get to 4.5 years xD
<keebod> i was lucky :P
<CaptainTrek> indeed
<CaptainTrek> keebod:  you'll need to find a computer parts store to find a replacement drive
<nathanhelp> U571: I'm not a programmer. I just want a safe to use, simple to use, email client that can't be hijacked by incoming email. Can you reccommend anything? I don't understand Postfix - as fact, i dont understand much of what I'm given here. I know there's no guarantee's. I'm looking for 80% probablilty of it working well, being secure, and simple to use.
<keebod> CaptainTrek:  well, should i go for a blue-ray drive? does 10.04 LTS support it?
<zanzibar82>  hello everyone! how do I install a microsoft joypad on karmic?
<scunizi> keebod: or ask around and see if someone has a door stop they don't know what to do with.. you'll get more parts that way too :)
<CaptainTrek> keebod: how old is your system?
<nathanhelp> am I looking in the right place, or is there knowledge which can help me in my lack of?
<CaptainTrek> scunizi: offtopic
<Black_Phantom> Astyx, my friend all I can see in the Ubuntu Software Center is OpenJDK Runtime is that the same as jre or I should go to java.com ?
<CaptainTrek> keebod: how old is your system?
<keebod> scunizi: i'm not sure whether you were talking to me in tech terms, i did not understand what you said :(
<scunizi> CaptainTrek: so is your question about the age of his system.. doesn't really matter how old  .. he's got a dead drive
<CaptainTrek> scunizi:  to determine if his MoBo can handle bluray
<CaptainTrek> he asked
<Astyx> i don't have Ubuntu Black_Phantom if someone said openjdk is fine, should be
<scunizi> keebod: if you need a new drive ask around and see if anyone has an old computer they don't use anymore.. lots of people have them.
<Black_Phantom> Astyx, alright thanks mate
<CaptainTrek> but scunizi, keebod just asked if a bluray drive was supported by 10.04 LTS
<scunizi> CaptainTrek: and that is also off topic.. ##hardware
<CaptainTrek> first step is to see if his mobo can handle it
<CaptainTrek> xD
<Black_Phantom> Is OpenJDK runtime the same as JRE ?
<CaptainTrek> indeed
<keebod> CaptainTrek: well things kept on changing. its a system i made myself. the oldest part i had was this dvd drive which died today. the mobo is one year old. the gfx card two years old. proccy 2yrs. and so on
<arand> Black_Phantom: The sun java should be available from the canonical partners repository
<CaptainTrek> keebod: mobo will handle a bluray drive, ask here though about if Ubuntu 10.04 LTS supports it.  I dont use blueray drives
 * CaptainTrek is on the phone now
<scunizi> arand: did they take it out of Main?
<keebod> scunizi: my mobo is MSI P45 Platinum
<besogon> Don't you find that keyring is absolutely useless thing? It's not work in way it had planed at all. E.g. I need 2 keeyring but evolution and Network manager use only one default keyring. And I have to keep zero password for it.
<scunizi> keebod: you're fine
<U571> nathanhelp : As you are familiar with Thunderbird ; try it.
<scunizi> keebod: not sure about blueray  maybe ##harware can answer that one.
<natsukao_> hello one query
<rocket16> scunizi: Friend, thanks for the help. But unfortunately, Gnome panel nearly runs at zero speed on my System, :( I used metacity --replace command, but the gnome-panels aren't working, so I used "gnome-panel" command. Is there a direct command to close Gnome Shell and return to Main desktop?
<natsukao_> can canon dc 301 works with GNU/linux
<jessid> hello friends. Some suggestion to make the brightness control work under Ubuntu 10.04? it used to work in previous versions.... Thanks!!!
<nathanhelp> U571: Am I asking questions about security of email client, that really apply to the OS instead?
<scunizi> rocket16: usually metacity --replace or compiz --replace
<Black_Phantom> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<Black_Phantom> arand alright thanks
<rocket16> scunizi: Thanks, I tried metacity --replace, but seems like I need to reboot. Still, thanks, :)
<keebod> offtopic? :| i'm pretty new to irc.. it took hours for me to figure out that there was something called pidgin :(
<scunizi> rocket16: np..
<dominicdinada> Where is my default desktop config stored. Like theme ? compiz settings - I am looking for the .conf file
<nathanhelp> U571: As in, I used thunderbird on win7. IT got hijacked. Is that likely to happen on thunderbird Ubuntu?
<natsukao_> can canon dc 301 works with GNU/linux ?
<arand> scunizi: Black_Phantom: It was moved from multiverse to partner in lucid, as openjdk became the default version, it has never been in main afaik
<scunizi> keebod: are you using pidgin?  let me save you some time.. install xchat.. it's a better IRC client
<dominicdinada> cannon dc 301 is that a printer?
<scunizi> arand: thanks.
<natsukao_> no a camera
<linxeh> sounds like a camera to me
<keebod> scunizi: will it get installed with apt-get? or should i download a deb package off google? :|
<nathanhelp> keebod: Or chatzilla plugin for firefox if you use that.
<linxeh> camcorder
<dominicdinada> !camera | natsukao_
<dominicdinada> hmmm
<euthymos> hi if I open a GTK application that requires admin priviledges
<panax3> b4 you install linux its a good idea to smoke a lil pot....makes the switch from windows less of a pain
<euthymos> then if I put the wrong password
<U571> nathanhelp : Even Ubuntu (out of the box) Firewall is not configured..according our convince ; we have to configure it..(encrypt the mail while you send it ) no matter what client you use.
<miromanyth> Can someone recommend a console-based music player that has mp3 support. I'd prefer to not use MPD
<dominicdinada> natsukao_: i am not sure might want to plug it in and find out
<CaptainTrek> euthymos:  it will not run the program
<euthymos> sure
<dominicdinada> Where is my default desktop config stored. Like theme ? compiz settings - I am looking for the .conf file
<natsukao_> i have not it yet
<keebod> nathanhelp: thank you. but, i prefer standalone clients :-s
<euthymos> CaptainTrek: but I expect it to tell me "wrong password"
<dominicdinada> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<natsukao_> and before to buy
<technikfreak> hello together is it a good recommendetion to install the 10.4?
<euthymos> CaptainTrek: instead nothing happens. Some days ago it did
<nathanhelp> U571: I'm behind a physical router/firewall.
<panax3> compiz rocks!!
<natsukao_> was my interest to know
<dominicdinada> panax3: compiz blows
<natsukao_> thanks again
<panax3> the cube is awsome
<CaptainTrek> euthymos: might be due to an update to a system file, but i dont know which one it is
<euthymos> anyone knows?
<dominicdinada> panax3: the cube crashes alot causing all lose of gnome panel window controls... and windowing system which includes window controls and window switching
<dominicdinada> euthymos: whatare you trying to do ?
<euthymos> nothing at all
<panax3> I used the cube for 6months with no problems at all.....
<Monotoko> guys...jus need to ask you how to enable the thing where i drag a window to the edge of the screen and it moves to the next screen
<euthymos> if I open a GTK application that requires admin privileges, then if I put the wrong password,  I expect it to tell me "wrong password"
<miromanyth> Can someone recommend a console-based music player that has mp3 support.? I'd prefer to not use MPD
<euthymos> instead nothing happens
<Monotoko> its not working automatically for me on Ubuntu 10.04 :S
<nix0r> hello all......
<dominicdinada> euthymos: it just throws you back to the login prompt.... kinda self explainitory
<euthymos> I said nothing happens
<euthymos> I know what it should do, the normal behaviour
<U571> nathanhelp : so are thinking isp is peeking on your mail???
<corpse> i just got done installing ubuntu server, right after the restart i get Missing  operating system (the drive in installed to is the first boot device)
<keebod> ##hardware
<nathanhelp> Monotoko: Right click on the workspace. change to two columns.
<keebod> join ##hardware
<nix0r> anyone here use enlightenment? it doesn't seem to work right with the newest version of ubuntu so i'm forced to use gnome
<keebod> :|
<dominicdinada> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<keebod> scunizi: hey! how do i get an invite to join hardware channel?
<nix0r> i can't get the menus by clicking the mouse like i'm suppose to....for that matter the mouse doesn't seem to work right at all, now
<wart> hey there
<jessid> how can i make the display brightness work under ubuntu 10.04? it udes to work in previous versions.... some idea???\
<nathanhelp> Monotoko: Did that work for you?
<nix0r> can someone help me?
<nix0r> please
<Monotoko> nathanhelp, no...but i needed to enable something in compiz
<panax3> everone should just install redhat linux and rock on lol
<keebod> red hat linux! can i pass my RHCE exam by using ubuntu? :|
<panax3> redhat/slackware no bigger joy in all the world
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<keebod> panax3: is there any similarity in red hat enterprise linux 5 and ubuntu?
<technikfreak> is ubuntu 10.4 working good for netbooks? becuase i have 9.10
<zenguy> does ubuntu support ipod touch?
<zenguy> technikfreak are you talking about nbr
<nix0r> anyone here use enlightenment? it doesn't seem to work right with the newest version of ubuntu so i'm forced to use gnome
<panax3> not really you better love command line b4 you get you a big mouth full of redhat lol
<BluesKaj-Laptop> keebod, maybe the desktop graphics , but the package management system is totally different
<nix0r> i can't get the menus by clicking the mouse like i'm suppose to....for that matter the mouse doesn't seem to work right at all, now
<technikfreak> nbr?
<technikfreak> no the nromal version
<BluesKaj-Laptop> 1redhat |keebod
<Ubuntu_74893923> I see
<nix0r> can someone help me please?
<U571> technikfreak : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport.
<technikfreak> thx
<BluesKaj-Laptop> !redhat |keebod
<ubottu> keebod: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<keebod> BluesKaj-Laptop: oh. so, i should have never hoped that continuing my practice on ubuntu will help me pass RHCE?
<WartKurtner> hmm...
<Monotoko> how far would some of the exams (like RHCE) get me along with a degree?
<Anoxia> my USB mouse is really laggy, but if I do a USB transfer onto a flash drive or something it works perfect (touchpad works fine btw to)
<Ubuntu_74893923> Anyone else have problems with Suspend and Hibernate in 10.04?
<nathanhelp> nix0r: I can't but keep asking and someone might be able to.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Anoxia, keebod , check at #redhat
<Loshki> keebod: if you want redhat experience, you should probably run centos http://www.centos.org/
<panax3> xwindows did work ok in redhat I can say that much though once you went through all the pain to get it up and going.....redhat was my first linux back when it was dos 6.22 and 3.x
<Anoxia> im on Ubuntu though
<wizkoder> zenguy: AmaroK does. AFAIK
<zenguy> wizkoder: thanks
<nix0r> anyone here use enlightenment? it doesn't seem to work right with the newest version of ubuntu so i'm forced to use gnome
<nix0r> i can't get the menus by clicking the mouse like i'm suppose to....for that matter the mouse doesn't seem to work right at all, now
<zamba> what can be used for editing ts streams with hd material?
<keebod> is there a basics help bot over here? i cant join any channels :(
<nathanhelp>  nix0r try at #e
<nix0r> k
<nix0r> thanx
<keebod> join #redhat
<nathanhelp> keebod:  commands are started with /
<oCean_> keebod: use "/join"
<zenguy> technikfreak: try running it to see if it supports your hardware perfectly
<Loshki> keebod: are you registered? Many channels now require it....
<panax3> I had a problem like that with mouse drivers when I tried the remix on my laptop
<keebod> nathanhelp, oCean_: thank you :)
<panax3> never could click on anything had to use the keys
<technikfreak> ok
<Anoxia> i feel like my USB is being throttled
<technikfreak> but i dind't have any big problems on 9.10
<Domina> hi
<Domina> From italy
<BluesKaj-Laptop> keebod, just click on the posting
<keebod> Loshki: well.. i just installed pidgin few minutes back... joined ubuntu channel.. thats all :(
<nathanhelp> nix0r: try /join #e
<Loshki> keebod: I'll take that as a no, then. ok, registration info coming up...
<Loshki> !register | keebod
<ubottu> keebod: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<keebod> BluesKaj-Laptop: well.. whose posting? :-S
<BluesKaj-Laptop> dinnertime...bbl
<Loshki> keebod: by the way, if you plan on spending lots of time here, xchat is probably a better client...
<Domina> list
<Domina> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<keebod> Loshki: well, i do intend to be on IRC :) right now my gui version of apt is doin somethin.. so, waiting for it to get over for me to go install xchat
<dominicdinada> anybody can help solve a problem with my desktop visuals not saving ?
<Timo_> hey, I'm watching a tv serie, and every 10 min the screen is going black (lock screen), does anyone know how to turn this off?
<keebod> is there a Daemon Tools equivalent for ubuntu which works for common formats like .iso and .dmg? :|
<nathanhelp> yep
<U571> Timo_ : Disable the Screen Saver!!
<nix0r> #e won't let me write on it.....
<nathanhelp> nix0r: You are registered?
<Timo_> aight thanks U571
<keebod> Timo_: i corrected it in the screensaver options second last checkbox :D
<dominicdinada> anybody can help solve a problem with my desktop visuals not saving ?
<webPragmatist> Have any of you tried to install mod_h264_streaming with apache on ubuntue
<nix0r> ah.....no.....
<ordinareez> hello I need to ask something
<oCean_> ordinareez: ask away
<nathanhelp> nix0r: if you register you might be able to post on that channel
<nathanhelp> !register|nix0r
<ubottu> nix0r: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<webPragmatist> there doesn't seem to be a h264 mod in the repo
<webPragmatist> kinda scary if i have to compile it on my own
<oCean_> !find h264
<ubottu> Found: h264enc
<oCean_> !info h264enc | webPragmatist
<ubottu> webPragmatist: h264enc (source: h264enc): encode video or DVD in H.264/AVC/MPEG-4 Part 10. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.1.5+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 108 kB, installed size 408 kB
<Loshki> !iso | keebod: this is a bit like daemon tools...
<ubottu> keebod: this is a bit like daemon tools...: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<oCean_> webPragmatist: ok, that might not be what you're looking for..
<ordinareez> I use Canon MP145, and it suited with MP150 driver in Ubuntu. I want to suggest MP145 driver to be added from duplication of MP150 driver. Where the right place to report it? Bug tracker on Launchpad?
<webPragmatist> occamshatchet: hrm i did aptitude search h264
<webPragmatist> oCean_: ^
<webPragmatist> and didn't even get that heh
<webPragmatist> http://h264.code-shop.com/trac/wiki/Mod-H264-Streaming-Apache-Version2
<webPragmatist> that's what i am looking for in particular
<FloodBot4> webPragmatist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webPragmatist> FloodBot4: love you
<CkhiKuzad> Hey, i have been trying to use Unetbootin to boot an ISO, but it appears that it doesnt work with GRUB2
<keebod> Loshki: bookmarked.. will go through it.. cannot keep up with the chat scrolling speed and browser activity simultaneously :-S
<Domina> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Loshki> keebod: just wait until it gets busy in here...
<keebod> Loshki: omg! it gets busier?
<webPragmatist> bustier too
<keebod> webPragmatist: :P
<CkhiKuzad> oi! ye laddies go to #ubuntu-offtopic if ye be talking about off topic stuff
<oCean_> webPragmatist: ok, what I send was not the apache mod. Apparently that's not in repos
<jasunto> imho i have to say the surefire way to get unetbootin or any usb boot to work is windows version, i know windows sucks, that what vm is for
<Loshki> keebod: there are sometimes 1600 users on-line, not all active simultaneously of course, but it gets busier...
<Domina> film
<Domina> movie
<bantu> hello
<Domina> list movie
<Loshki> Domina: there are no downloadables here. This is a computer support channel....
<Anoxia> whats the command to check my USB??
<oCean_> Domina: stop
<keebod> Loshki: i guess i need some client that has some kinda color coding :-S
<ordinareez> Anoxia: lsusb
<jasunto> <-----hates windows, but it makes the best usb bootable linux drives
<jasunto> unetbootin windows
<CkhiKuzad> Domina, if you want to download movies, go do it somewhere else. dont ask in a linux support channel
<CkhiKuzad> but still, i need to know how to make unetbootin boot in GRUB2. i dont have windows anymore
<keebod> Loshki: does that mean there are channels from where you can download things?
<Loshki> keebod: xchat will color code, and more importantly, let you scroll back and see what was said. There's also an archive: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/ and you can search ubottu's brain at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=iso
<corpse> jasunto: i have been fighting with making a usb bootable for about coming up on 24 hours now, turns out the trick is to formate the usb as FAT32
<webPragmatist> oCean_: I gotcha… i guess i have to compile it myself
<jasunto> weird
<oCean_> webPragmatist: most likely ..
<jasunto> i always thought the unetbootin did it
<corpse> jasunto: after i figured that out it has worked fine
<Loshki> keebod: I believe there are. Not on freenode, but on other servers...
<jasunto> i have never changed anything just used unetbootin and worked
<Inase_Moriyaku> Hi. Just wanted to confirm something. I've heard that Ubuntu 10.04 supports the iPhone and iPod Touch out of the box. Is this the case?
<jasunto> good to know
<jasunto> i also have macbook pro and that damn dd copy crap doesnt work either, maybe fat32 issue
<keebod> jasunto: well.. i used the the same unetboot thing to make a bootable freedos usb some timew back to flash my bios in ubuntu
<jasunto> anyone had luck with ubuntu built in usb creator?
<CkhiKuzad> Inase_Moriyaku: you will need Banshee if you want to change the songs around, but it should
<nathanhelp> jasunto: yes.
<Anoxia> this is so dumb, my touchpad works perfect yet my USB mouse is laggy and choppy
<CkhiKuzad> !karmic | Inase_Moriyaku
<ubottu> Inase_Moriyaku: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<U571> Inase_Moriyaku : ipod (Y) IPhone (don't know)
<keebod> corpse: i did with FAT16 though
<jasunto> fat32 first then use and is fine?
<CkhiKuzad> ugh... it wont let me send the correct command
<Inase_Moriyaku> well, I'm gearing towards an iPod anyway. and I have 10.04\
<CkhiKuzad> !karmic-help
<keebod> Inase_Moriyaku: my ipod is detected.. mounted.. but cant synbc! damn!
<keebod> sync*
<nathanhelp> jasunto: sorta. I let the usb creator format it as needed, rather than formating it myself.
<corpse> keebod: doesnt fat16 only support up to 16mb?
<Inase_Moriyaku> Rhythmbox will do the job won't it?
<CkhiKuzad> screw it, Inase_Moriyaku, you should go to #ubuntu-karmic for 10.04 support
<corpse> i guess if you were only using freedos it is less then that
<CkhiKuzad> god...
<jasunto> nathanhelp not bad
<LjL> CkhiKuzad: uh... no? this is the channel for all versions support
<CkhiKuzad> someone use the right channel name?
<oCean_> CkhiKuzad: what are you talking about?
<keebod> corpse: my files totalled to around 2mb.. so, wasn't an issue :)
<CkhiKuzad> didnt we have a channel for the 10.04 beta less than a week ago?
<nathanhelp> jasunto: Just make sure you don't have any info on it that yo uwant to keep, then let it do it's thing.
<jasunto> for my last 20 escapades i had 50 dvd-rs and no cds so i made the smallest crap on them
<David-T> its not a beta anymore
<oCean_> CkhiKuzad: do you realize 10.04 is no longer beta?
<jasunto> ubuntu on dvd
<jasunto> tiny gparted on dvd
<Nhawdge1> Hey all, I can't seem to access the transmission webclient after a recent reinstall of my server box
<Anoxia> this is so dumb, my touchpad works perfect yet my USB mouse is laggy and choppy
<CkhiKuzad> oh... no i didnt Ocean_
<U571> Inase_Moriyaku : Try Amarok
<LjL> CkhiKuzad: but now 10.04 (Lucid) is released.
<keebod> my god!!! missed so many lines!!!! how do you guys read everything and respond as well?
<nathanhelp> jasunto: can yo udescribe your situation? it sounds similiar.
<jasunto> Nhawdgel are you using UW?
<nathanhelp> !practise|keebod
<CkhiKuzad> keebod: we read fast, and type fac
<Nhawdge1> jasunto:  UW?
<CkhiKuzad> /s/fac/fast
<oCean_> keebod: you can try your irc skills in #ubuntu-offtopic as well (this is only for technical support)
<jasunto> i have tons of dvd's and no cd's and so i am lazy and burn small iso files to dvd
<jasunto> then when done throw in trash
<keebod> oCean_: i did come here for tech support.. got lost :(
<jasunto> the ubuntu firewall?
<jasunto> did you use with gufw or ufw?
<bread> hi yas, what's up with identifying with services for the python channel of freenode?
<jasunto> may have to close and re open transmission
<CkhiKuzad> i need help adding my PLoP boot manager to GRUB2, apparently unetbootin is brokeded
<David-T> bread: uh, try #freenode ?
<jasunto> make sure you can open locally first
<Nhawdge1> jasunto: I never actually looked into that, for everything except apache everything is clean from install
<jasunto> if clean then firewall should be off
<jasunto> i meant UFW btw
<Nhawdge1> jasunto: Since the server is headless I made sure the 192.168. is available to be accessing it, but it doesn't seem to help
<jasunto> try to open locally first
<keebod> is there any preinstalled program in ubuntu that can make me forget ituneses? i mean, to sync my ipod?
<bread> thx david
<jasunto> does that work?
<keebod> itunes*
<whoishacker> i have a problem with a small server chat program. i have it running right now and i can connect to it from localhost but when i try to use my outside ip  it doesnt work any help out there?
<Nhawdge1> jasunto: I am on the local network but unless w3m works I don't think i coould open any more local
<msshams> hi, what do this command do? add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/tor
<jasunto> this ubuntu server?
<Nhawdge1> yes, 10.04
<coz_> msshams,  put that command in a terminal and hit enter
<Fulano> falem
<msshams> coz_: i want to know what is it doing?
<jasunto> how did you setup the transmission web gui?
<coz_> msshams,  its adding that repository to the sources.list
<oCean_> keebod: tip: when you're a first-time ubuntu user, this support room may appear very crowded, and may not be what you are looking for. In that case, you can search the forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/
<whoishacker> i have a problem with a small server chat program. i have it running right now and i can connect to it from localhost but when i try to use my outside ip  it doesnt work any help out there?
<Nhawdge1> jasunto:  sudo apt-get install transmission-daemon
<Cptnodegard> just installed linux for the first time, une...rofl this thing is a joke! people actually use this? and people claim the iphone is locked down
<jessid>  friends what happens with display brightness in ubuntu 10.04?????? it used to work in previous versions, but not anymore under this new one!!!
<jasunto> not cli?
<maruen> I need a good Job, someone in this channel are offering one?
<keebod> oCean_: thank you.. let me go over there and check whether there are some topics dealing with my confused state :)
<Nhawdge1> I believe I grabbed that aswell
<msshams> coz_: and how can i remove that repository?
<oCean_> keebod: ok. You're still welcome to return :)
<StrangeCharm> when I run tasksel, I get a bunch or perl locale error messages. what do they mean, and how do I fix it? http://pastebin.com/7NmwitL6
<keebod> oCean_: i'll be back :)
<jasunto> 9091?
<jasunto> port
<Nhawdge1> jasunto: Yessir
<coz_> msshams,  it should be listed under /etc/apt/sources.list  or  go into  sysnatpic  hit Settings/repositories/Other software tab and delete it there
<jasunto> from another machine can you telnet the ip and port?
<jasunto> to see if it is listening?
<melfy> isn;'t there a command to update bin symlinks to latest version of installed applications?
<Nhawdge1> jasunto: Doesn't look like it
<oCean_> melfy: update-alternatives?
<melfy> oCean_ : thanks !
<melfy> pretty sure that's what i was thinking of
<jasunto> can you see if that port is listening with a netstat?
<oCean_> melfy: probably
<jasunto> you wildcarded the whitelist?
<jasunto> "rpc-whitelist": "127.0.0.1,192.168.*.*",
<Nhawdge1> jasunto:  Yes that is setup and netstat shows nothing for anything in the 9000 range
<gui1> hi, i have installed tor and polipo and firefox gives me an error : The proxy server is refusing connections. does any one have any suggestions, thank you very much
<AnxiousNut> help, Laptop's wireless stopped working after fresh install of ubuntu 10.04!! It used to run linux mint (based on ubuntu 9.04) and the wireless worked but now it's not! please help
<nix0r> anyone here use enlightenment? it doesn't seem to work right with the newest version of ubuntu so i'm forced to use gnome
<jasunto> is the subnet that this server and hosts are on in that range?
<nix0r> i can't get the menus by clicking the mouse like i'm suppose to....for that matter the mouse doesn't seem to work right at all, now
<gui1> hi, i have installed tor and polipo and firefox gives me an error : The proxy server is refusing connections. does any one have any suggestions, thank you very much
<Nonpython> I am on 8.04.4 and the cpan shell is broken, it errors out when it uses Archive::Tar
<nix0r> i tried to get help from #e, but noby's talkin' in that channel
<jasunto> weird, i have seen my transmission web gui stop responding and restarted transmission and it worked
<jasunto> or change port then change back
<Nhawdge1> jasunto:  okay
<nix0r> how do i completely uninstall something using the command line
<Nhawdge1> jasunto: changed it to the old port 9001, and it didn't show up in web or in netstat
<BKTech86> hi, does anyone know how i can convert an .mkv video with .ssa subtitles to an .mp4 file (for ipod) with .srt subtitles?
<oCean_> nix0r: apt-get purge <packagename>
<Nonpython> nix0r: "sudo apt-get purge <packagename>"
<nix0r> thanx
<oCean_> nix0r: start with sudo "sudo apt-get ..."
<Nonpython> NEEEENJA
<jasunto> try adding a /transmission/web to the end of link
<gui1> hi, does any on know to connect to irc.oftc.net? with pidgin?
<whoishacker> does any one know a completely unfiltered port?
<Nhawdge1> jasunto: nothing there
<Nonpython> I am on 8.04.4 and the cpan shell is broken, it errors out when it uses Archive::Tar, please help!
<cizra> So, uh, what's been done to the keyboard drivers in Lucid? My laptop keyboard works fine in terminal, but not in X.
<pregier> Is there a "right" way to reset all gnome session-related per-user settings?
<Nonpython>  pregier: No.
<pregier> I was afraid of that :)
<cizra> Grr. Googling fail. I can't find a working solution  for my keyboard problem. Any help?
<pallgone> cizra: what's the matter?
<pallgone>  
<Nhawdge1> cizra: try playing around with xev see if something seems amiss in that
<X_o> hi
<AnxiousNut> lspci isnt showing laptop's wireless chipset! and I cant use wifi! help, just installed 10.04
<U571> pregier : apt-get install policykit-gnome | sudo polkit-gnome-authorizatio
<cizra> pallgone: keyboard doesn't work
<pallgone> cizra: at all?
<U571> pregier : apt-get install policykit-gnome | sudo polkit-gnome-authorization
<Nhawdge1> AnxiousNut: what does lshw show ?
<cizra> pallgone: in X
<btr> is it made in china?
 * pallgone still admires his rotated screen
<X_o> I'm have connected my tv through VGA wire get that right resolution do I have to connect using s-video to my video card?
<pallgone> cizra: well well, have you got an xorg.conf?
<luciash> hi
<cizra> Nhawdge1: I don't get keypress events in xev
<AnxiousNut> Nhawdge1, -network DISABLED, discription wireless interface, physical id:2, name Wlan0
<cizra> pallgone: doesn't work with or without it
<AnxiousNut> Nhawdge1, how can i enable it?
<luciash> i have upgraded but cannot find how to display the new "Me Menu" on my panel
<Nhawdge1> AnxiousNut: I'm not 100% on wifi but try ifup wlan0
<luciash> any hints ?
<pregier> U571:  I'm afraid I don't quite follow what the intended use of policykit-gnome would be, though I don't really know policykit; investigating...
<Nhawdge1> cizra: so the keyboard works in terminal but not x  right?
<pregier> I suspect I asked the wrong question
<cizra> Nhawdge1: yes
<Nhawdge1> cizra: usb keyboard?
<pallgone> cizra: is hal running?
<AnxiousNut> Nhawdge1, unknown interface!
<cizra> pallgone: yes. I don't know if it does anything, though.
<ordinareez> I use Canon MP145, and it suited with MP150 driver in Ubuntu. I want to suggest MP145 driver to be added from duplication of MP150 driver. Where the right place to report it? Bug tracker on Launchpad?
<sidney> where are the power settings in ubuntu
<Nhawdge1> AnxiousNut: head into the /etc/network folder and check out the interfaces file
<luciash> how can i display the new "Me Menu" on my panel ?
<dipu> luciash ..whats "Me Menu" ??
<blackbear> anybody know a good place to get a no contract wifi skypeable device with gmail?
<pallgone> or is hal removed in lucid?
<Nhawdge1> cizra: I would check into the x11 to see if it has a generic keyboard line setup there maybe?
<arand> sidney: system preferences power settings
<sidney> thanks
<luciash> dipu: everybody talks about it... the social networking menu for currently logged in user in Lucid Lynx
<AnxiousNut> Nhawdge1, okay i'll do that, btw when i right click the nm-applet there is enable wireless but it's unchecked and disabled
<cizra> Nhawdge1: useless, Lucid doesn't have a -kbd input package
<Guest6227> I am having a hard time getting mysql daemon working on my 10.04 server.
<Nhawdge1> AnxiousNut: You could try playing around with that, I'm not much of one for GUIs lol
<sidney> arand: thanks
<dipu> luciash ..hmm interesting ..was not aware ..thanks
<AnxiousNut> Nhawdge1, i just checked it and there is only auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<Nhawdge1> cizra: well gosh Don't I feel old now
<Nhawdge1> AnxiousNut: ahh, yeah I've had something similar to that happen to me after an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<cizra> Nhawdge1: my keyboard feels old and useless too now
<Nhawdge1> AnxiousNut:  I ended up having to setup the interface manually in the interfaces file
<Guest6227> I am having a hard time getting mysql daemon working on my 10.04 server.
<luciash> dipu: i know it appears by default for fresh installs but it didn't appear after my upgrade
<luciash> cannot find it anywhere
<Nhawdge1> cizra: who needs 'em anyways
<cizra> Nhawdge1: You can facebook with just your mouse...
<dipu> luciash ..i dont think i hv it either ..;-(
<Nhawdge1> cizra: yeah exactly, plus, on screen keyboards now-a-days
<blackbear> is there a  channel for android?
<U571> cizra : System..Preference..IBus Preference.
<Black_Phantom> blackbear, #Android :/
<blackbear> lol doh...
<AnxiousNut> Nhawdge1, how can i do that? I havent done that before!
<blackbear> ok
<cizra> Nhawdge1: if you don't have an iWhatever, you suck anyway and don't deserve driver writer attention
<cizra> U571: thanks, will see...
<Nhawdge1> AnxiousNut: there is a file /etc/network/interfaces, once you have it up you need to add several llines for the wifi to work, let me pull up some examples here
<luciash> dipu: it is featured here e.g. http://bit.ly/9mZJMH
<lfaraone> How can I find out what process is occupying the DNS port? (53) When I attempt to start dnsmasq, it outputs that the address is already in use.
<Guest6227> register cyclist
<cizra> lfaraone: netstat -lptn | grep 55
<cizra> lfaraone: oops, 53
<luciash> dipu: ah, i think i have found it, it is applet called "Indicator Applet Session"
<luciash> weird :)
<lfaraone> cizra: okay, I still donm't know what process is using it :) "netstat -lptn | grep "
<cizra> lfaraone: sudo netstat -lptn | grep 53
<lfaraone> cizra: I meant to paste "tcp        0      0 192.168.122.1:53        0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1375/dnsmasq    "
<luciash> dipu: seems it cooperates with Empathy IM
<cizra> lfaraone: Seems you already have a dnsmasq running.
<dipu> luciash .. thans wl check t out
<cizra> Nhawdge1: pallgone: U571: Isntalling the -kbd package from karmic fixed mah keyb. Thanks for the support.
<Nhawdge1> cizra: Glad ya fixed it, good to know for later too
<pirlo> hi, has anyone here tried backtrack linux ?
<U571> cizra : :)
<U571> pirlo : Y why!
<rsk> pirlo yes, but it's offtopic take it in their channels/forum
<luciash> bbl, bye
<pirlo> ok, thanks
<kop_> ok this has been a less than painless upgrade to 10.04 , now the application icons are missing from awn AND awn will not start at boot even when checked , any ideas ?
<lfaraone> cizra: running 'services dnsmasq stop' says "not running"
<Nhawdge1> AnxiousNut:  Check your pm's for the info
<pirx|home> hello! has anyone noticed that the laptop-wifi disconnects all the time in lucid (10.04)? i didnt have this problem in 9.04.
<kop_> lfaraone, that is service dnsmasq stop
<lfaraone> kop_: yes.
<paranomos> pirx|home, i have the same problem to.I dont know why though
<redsherpa> Okay, I'm trying to start mysql daemon on my 10.04 server, and it just won't start up.
<paranomos> redsherpa, does it throw you an error?Have you checked the logs?
<redsherpa> First /etc/init.d/mysql start doesn't work anymore, but then it directs me to use service, which also freezes.
<jack_boss> whats the best way to get widgets on ubuntu or how to activate them?
<kop_> lfaraone, or ' ps ax | grep dnsmasq (or the appropriate daemon
<kop_> then kill -9 (pid)
<redsherpa> paranomos:  I'll go look.  It gives message with the first step NOT TO DO IT.  WITH THE service step freezing, I did not check, so I'll go do that now...
 * kop_ is kicking 10.04 in the icons 
<cizra> kop_: You know about killall, I hope?
<dipu> pirx|home .. paranomous  .. goto network manager and uncheck all other interfaces "auto-connect" box
<kop_> cizra, since it's way different in Solaris I tend not to use it because it's more than a little damaging on my Sol boxn
<pirx|home> dipu: will try, thanks!
<DuvyDude> Good evening, I'm having an issue with Ubuntu and I need some help fixing it.
<kop_> DuvyDude, just ask
<mkhanyisi> redsherpa, any error message?
<dipu> pirx|home .. welcome .. let me know
<Viking667> I've got a weird problem. I don't know how to set the console keyboard mapping. I've checked in /etc/default/console-setup, but there's nothing reflecting dvorak in the whole of /etc. My wife can't type dvorak, so how do I get console back to qwerty for her on bootup?
<redsherpa> paranomos:  It said to run mysql upgrade, but when I did that, it also failed...just a minute with the bin
<kop_> ok this has been a less than painless upgrade to 10.04 , now the application icons are missing from awn AND awn will not start at boot even when checked , any ideas ?
<DuvyDude> I get an error message when I try to open any folders that says: Nautilus could not create the required folder "/home/casey/.nautilus".   Before running Nautilus, please create the following folder, or set permissions such that Nautilus can create it.
<redsherpa> what is the preferred posting site here?
<Viking667> I (of course) know how to type "loadkeys us" but that's a bit difficult for the wife when she can't type in dvorak to start with.
<paranomos> redsherpa, check out the logs again or you can start mysql in debug mode and see what are the problems
<pokeh> hey, I've got a triple boot sitation going on. I can boot into Ubuntu and OS X, but whenever I try to reboot to my Windows parition, all I get is a blinking underscore in the upper left hand corner, then it boots into Ubuntu... Any help? Thanks :D
<Viking667> pokeh: you've checked the device (hdX,Y) is correct?
<mkhanyisi> redsherpa, paste.ubuntu.com
<Viking667> oh, hang on, we're talking grub2 now, aren't we?
<DuvyDude> I'm a complete ubuntu newb btw...
<pokeh> Viking667: No; I'm not sure what that is :D
<vic20gmr> im a complete ubuntu/linux in general noob myself!
<U571> DuvyDude : This will make it easier : apt-get install policykit-gnome | sudo polkit-gnome-authorization
<Viking667> DuvyDude: I can help with that one
<AnxiousNut> in my network applet the "enable wireless" is disabled! please help
<Viking667> ah. Yes, do what U571 just suggested. It's a great idea
<king11> hi does anyone know how to get vmware player 3 working in ubuntu 10.04
<Viking667> AnxiousNut: hell, I'm trying to REMOVE wireless...
<vic20gmr> u ever considered using virtualbox?
<king11> get error saying unable to start services
<redsherpa> paranomos:  starting mysql is my problem.
<jack_boss> i was about to say something simimlar, wmware is nice to use from windows
<Viking667> vic20gmr: does that work for migrating vmware devices?
<redsherpa> I get nowhere with the service mysql start recommended...
<vic20gmr> im here to ask if any1 has any isdea how i can improve video perfermance
<king11> vic20gmr: can virtualbox run windows 7 virtually
<redsherpa> paranomos:  No logs
<Viking667> redsherpa: did you (1) install mysql? (2) configure it?
<king11> vic20gmr: is it as good as vmware
<vic20gmr> since i erased karmic, and did a CLEAN install of 10.04 lucid , everything seems not as smooth
<U571> king11 : Y why not?
<DagonITT> how do I find out where an application is installed
<redsherpa> Viking667:  I did an apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client after doing corresponding removes to clear it out.
<paranomos> you can start mysql manual not with an init script and pass it debug arguments so it will log all the details and what when wrong
<DuvyDude> I put the command line in a terminal window and it popped up a window "Authorizations"
<kop_> redsherpa, eradicating every trace of mysql from the planet is my problem .
<airtonix> DagonITT, dpkg -l | grep applicatonname
<king11> U571: y why not? what, I mean I first got vmware because i remember someone telling me it is better for running windows virtually
<redsherpa> Isn't there some kind of apt-get remove eradicate thing?  like clean?
<kop_> redsherpa, trouble is I have no idea what to use for an alternative
<redsherpa> I tried moving the stuff over in var
<airtonix> DagonITT, or look at the details of the applicationname in synaptic package manager
<paranomos> redsherpa, if you dont have information you can do apt-get --purge remove mysql-server
<vic20gmr> ive used vmware a little in windows
 * jack_boss notices himself
<vic20gmr> i dont hav windows running on this comp anymore :D
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<redsherpa> paranomos:  Okay, I'll do that.
<vic20gmr> but ive installed winxp under virtualbox, and it worked great
<U571> king11 : Virtual Box is better than VMware (its free) & its faster..try it.
<paranomos> redsherpa, also if there are any config file in /etc/mysql remove the whole folder.Finally install mysql-server again and lets hope it works
<brah-> lol it is not better... and you get what you pay for
<vic20gmr> and it ran faster [it seemed to anyway] under virtualbox, than it did wen i ran it under vpc
<kop_> vic20gmr, VirtualBox on Ubuntu is wort a look I have a 9.10 host with 7 different guests running from perfect to almost
<king11> vic20gmr: the thing is i hate windows but the whole world except for a select few (us) run on windows and i just need vware to virtualize windows so i can get itunes
<airtonix> king11, if you're wanting a gui to convert real partitions into virtual-hardrive images, then virtualbox wont provide that... it only does this via cli
<vic20gmr> i dont care , personally, which is "better", the question is, "duz it do wut u need it to?"
<karim_> hi
<king11> airtonix: does this via cli, what is cli
<karim_> is there a way to copy a video on the iphone ?
<airtonix> king11, Command Line Interface
<vic20gmr> 'wifi
<jack_boss>      some know what i have to do to set up a kernel module build environment to install ati propritery driver
<king11> vic20gmr: all i need it to do is virtualize windows 7
<judget> ey man where can i get a ubuntu studio 10.4 iso ?
<vic20gmr> comp<->wifi<->iphone [i think]
<airtonix> !who | vic20gmr
<ubottu> vic20gmr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jack_boss> ive used module-assitant ... i think but cant rember exactly
<king11> airtonix: so basically i would have to learn all the commands to tell it to make a virutal machine of windows 7
<vic20gmr> ubottu: ya, thx for reminder ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airtonix> king11, no.
<vic20gmr> o brthr
<paranomos> Anyone know why wifi connection on my laptop drops very often in ubuntu 10.04.Is that a common issue?
<vic20gmr> jack_boss: do u think prop driver will make video perf bettr?
<DuvyDude> U571, I used the command you gave me, but all it did was open a window called "Authorizations"
<dipu> paranomous  .. goto network manager and uncheck all other interfaces "auto-connect" box
<king11> airtonix: well then it is practically the same as vmware
<redsherpa> I get this now:  # mysql -u root
<redsherpa> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<airtonix> king11, it does most thing by gui. but if you want gui for virtualising real hardrives then it wont do it via gui. and if you want to use usb devices you'll need to use the non ose deb from their site.
<vic20gmr> paranomos: do ur list of avail wifi ap's disapear from list as well?
<paranomos> vic20gmr, nope
<U571> judget : http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<vic20gmr> paranomos: mine do, im in a place where i usually see many avail
<king11> airtonix: see that is what i need though, ouch that hurt, i was all excited to go and try virtualbox
<theacolyte> so im trying to install 10.04 and my desktop is sitting at the loading screen. animation is going.... cd is accessing... and it has been 15 minutes
<airtonix> king11, then grab the deb from their site and install that
<paranomos> vic20gmr, and also if i press reconnect it doesnt connect.sometimes i have to restart the whole pc
<vic20gmr> king11: try virtualbox
<theacolyte> any ideeas)
<vic20gmr> paranomos: i do too, to get the wifi aps relisted
<vic20gmr> idk wut to do ab it
<paranomos> vic20gmr, what laptop?
<vic20gmr> paranomos: im on desktop with usb wifi adapt
<vic20gmr> hehe
<king11> airtonix: oh I can just do it like that, perfect and in terms of virtualizing, it won't be a real hard drive
<Agu10> hello
<Agu10> my ubuntu doesn't detect the ethernet network, what can I do?
<ubottu`>    0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0     0  0  0  0  0  0  0
<vic20gmr> hello agu10
<vic20gmr> hello agu10:
<Agu10> I used to have eth0 and auto, and auto2
<Agu10> but now it doesn't find any network
<ubottu`> L  Y      A  Z  H  Y     U  L  G  O     L  Y     A  Z  H  Y     U  L 
<sint> hey, i have a second screen in use for the first time. is it possible to have the second screen work like a complete own desktop? so, if i rotate the left desktop with cube the right one is still in place?
<ubottu`> G  O      L  Y       A  Z     H  Y      U  L  G  O     L  Y      A  Z  H  Y  
<Agu10> I'm running ubuntu 9.10 in virtualbox
<ubottu`>   U  L     G  O      L  Y       A  Z     H  Y      U  L  G  O     L  Y      A  Z
<ubottu`>  H  Y       U  L     G  O      L  Y       A  Z     H  Y      U  L  G  O     L  Y 
<AnxiousNut> nm-tool tells me that my wlan's state is unavailable, please help me to make my wireless  work
<Agu10> LOL
<Chuck27> .server chat.frostwire.com
<RobHu> In Ubuntu 9 how is X started? I don't think it's with an rc script, is it with upstart?
<neti> paranomos which chipset uses your wifi? which kernel module?
<Agu10> startx
<vic20gmr> SOME1 said something about ATI PROPRIETARY driver ealier, cant find the text in history, duz any1 know if using a propr drvr increases vid performance?
<Guest15141> hi
<redsherpa> This is just laughable.  I see a job "start mysql" in memory, so I try stopping it.  The service mysql stop freezes the terminal, so I cancel it, but the thing is no longer in memory, and I now cannot reverse it...and nothing gets written to the /var/log/mysql area.
<Agu10> redsherpa: reboot maybe?
<vic20gmr> ive noticed that vide performance of urban terror [and others] isnt silky smooth like it was in karmic, any ideas?
<vic20gmr> video*
<redsherpa> Agu10:  Not an option.
<paranomos> neti  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Networrk Connection (rev 02).About the module  how can i find it?
<RobHu> I'm on 9.10, not 9.04.
<Craiggles> hey guys
<redsherpa> Agu10:  Perhaps after midnight tonight.
<Nonpython> I am on 8.04.4 and the cpan shell is broken, it errors out when it uses Archive::Tar, please help!
<Agu10> yeah
<Craiggles> I installed wine, and then steam and then counter strike source but it doesn't work very well, can someone help me? (most of the normal keys don't function etc)
<redsherpa> It appears use of start leaves a job in memory that cannot be seen with ps...????
<vic20gmr[lucid]> bbl
<paranomos> redsherpa, maybe when you killed mysql a pid file was left and not problems arises
<redsherpa> Okay, I'll kill the mentioned on and try again.  Thanks.
<redsherpa> Funny, I thought it used to be called mysqld.  But I don't see that.  BUT It is mentioning a mysqld.sock.  What gives?
<injekt> Has anyone had any issues with Empathy since the 10.04 upgrade?
<Fujk> wow 10.04 is the worst release ever... I have spent 10 hours trying to install it on a computer from 2003 which should be supported. no wonder it is not getting more traction on the desktop market than it is. sigh.
<Fujk> I guess I will just run winxp on that machine instead
<J-Krasne> Oh no! Just Installed Ubuntu a few day ago one 2 pc's... One running Windows XP & Ubuntu 10.04, the other just Ubuntu.  It said there was an upgrade so I installed it.  The PC with both OS won't boot now.  Help!
<Monotoko> anyone know how i can get a Windows XP Virtual Machine (virtualbox) to recognise my Ex-HDD? Its in the "USB Devices" section, but its blanked out???
<Monotoko> (same with my webcam)
<redsherpa> Doing an upgrade.  Looks like there is mysql server stuff outstanding, so perhaps that will fix it.
<Fujk> why do they make such a shitty release.. everything from not being able to read ATA drives, throwing errors on and after install. and when it finally is installed it wont boot. this is pathetic.. and yes, the disc / harddrive / cdrom is fine.
<injekt> Fujk: Although not quite as angry as you (yet), I gotta agree. Had so much trouble with it
<Monotoko> Fujk...your trying to install it on a computer from 2003?
<Monotoko> 7 years ago?
<shazbotmcnasty> !language | Fujk
<ubottu> Fujk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Fujk> Monotoko: yes?
<Nonpython> !language
<Fujk> shazbotmcnasty: find me a replacement word
<Monotoko> yeah, ubuntu 10.04 is BRAND NEW...a brand new OS will have a problem with it...try something lighter (xubuntu)
<Nonpython> !language | Nonpython
<ubottu> Nonpython, please see my private message
<J-Krasne> Well, can anyone help me out?  Don't have a clue...
<shazbotmcnasty> how about you don't b**ch about a release in here
<shazbotmcnasty> this isn't the place for that
<Fujk> Monotoko: so what it should support older hardware
<Fujk> shazbotmcnasty: where to bitch?
<Monotoko> Fujk, Windows 7 doesnt
<Monotoko> i can guarantee 7 would not run on that
<shazbotmcnasty> Fujk, how about in a pm to ubottu
<injekt> Monotoko: I totally agree. Although 'stable' means a lot, or should
<Monotoko> injekt, Windows 7 is stable...doesnt mean itl run on a PC from 2003
<Fujk> Monotoko: I could probably get it running with win 7 but it would be a slow experience.
<xpike> anyone know any websites for python tutorials
<john_someguy> Helloo. My Fujitsu Siemens computer is running hot. How do I enable power management, cpu scaling, or speedstep.. or something to keep it cool
<injekt> Monotoko: Yeah I know, I wasn't talking about that situation, just generally. Anyway, I'm not here to bitch. Just curious to see if anyone else has had issues with Empathy since the upgrade
<joshuah> xpike: http://diveintopython.org/ and http://www.python.org/doc/ aren't bad
<Fujk> the machine isnt bad, I have 3 gb ram, 2.0 ghz cpu, 500 gb hd, ide / ata etc. it's better than many computers you buy today that are not for gaming.
<joshuah> xpike: also, ask in #python
<Monotoko> Fujk, precisely...its an aging computer, originally it had an aging OS...it is not going to be able to run a brand new OS properly...the ubuntu team are far from perfect and are mostly volunteers
<dlp211> im running ubuntu 10.04 in Vbox, i need to know how to add resolutions so that i can get full screen working...any help?
<joshuah> (they might have more info)
<xpike> Ok thanks josh
<joshuah> np ^^
<sebsebseb> hello Fujk  sometimes other Linux distros work better on a computer than Ubuntu,  but if your going to whine about a few things not just working,  then just use Windows I guess
<dancek> john_someguy, are you sure it's not just the way the computer is (i know many fujitsu-siemens laptops are really hot)
<Fujk> sebsebseb: few things? haha you mean nothing is working
<john_someguy> dancek: wait...
<neti> paranomos i have found in the german opensuse forum that some access point are the problem ... ? ... ? sorry no more informations
<Monotoko> anyone know how i can get a Windows XP Virtual Machine (virtualbox) to recognise my Ex-HDD? Its in the "USB Devices" section, but its blanked out???
<john_someguy> dancek: cpufrequtils-info gives: current CPU frequency is 800 MHz
<Monotoko> iv installed the guest thingy
<sebsebseb> Fujk: only just got back to my computer, and saw some of this,  which things exactly?
<Fujk> Monotoko: I guarantee I can get win 7 running on it
<Fujk> sebsebseb: nothing works, cant install, boot
<dancek> john_someguy, what cpu is it?
<john_someguy> dancek: its a celeron 1.7ghz.. so i guess speedstep works?
<paranomos> neti i dont think is the access point because ive been using the same laptop for 5 distributions till now.And this (10.04) is the only one that is having problems with wifi
<MichRT> Hello everyone
<dancek> john_someguy, so it seems
<sebsebseb> Fujk: from a CD you made yourself?
<john_someguy> dancek: its so anoying, the fan runs at 100% most of the time. stops 10 secs. then goes again! driving me nuts. how about undervolt?
<sebsebseb> !details | Fujk
<ubottu> Fujk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
#ubuntu 2010-05-22
<dlp211> Monotoko: what version of Vbox?
<Fujk> I finally could get it to install running pcmcia=off or whatever the first option was, but it still wont boot ater install, trying to install again with all_generic_ide ... will probably not work either
<king11> quick question can i install itunes on ubuntu
<rfmonk> !android sdk ubuntu 10.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Monotoko> dlp211...3.2.0 x64
<dlp211> ooo..beta...really
<sebsebseb> Fujk: have you checked your installing from a good CD, if you made it yourself, and no I guess you didn't do that
<dlp211> king11: not directly
<Fujk> sebsebseb: yes all is fine
<rfmonk> !android
<Monotoko> dlp211, i tried to install from the repos, it wouldnt have it
<Chuck27> i've got errors anyone help
<dancek> john_someguy, you might want to open the computer and use pressurized air to get all the accumulated dust out... i don't really know about kernel powersave features other than speedstep
<sebsebseb> Fujk: Have you tried a previous version of Ubuntu  instead of 10.04? No I guess not.  Have you tried another Linux distro?  No I guess not.
<Fujk> I have double checked md5sum on iso, tried 3 cdroms, checked disc etc.
<paranomos>  !details | Chuck27
<ubottu> Chuck27: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dancek> john_someguy, someone else here might know more about linux cpu power management
<king11> dlp211: okay so then i will just do it through virtualbox, thanks for the quick reply
<MichRT> I have but one problem: I installed Ubuntu 10.04 via Alt. install cd because graphic install wouldn't load (black screen). Install went perfect, and then I rebooted; Black screen. Edited GRUB at startup by deleting "quite splash" and adding "i915.modeset=1" Now I can login, but only in "low graphics mode" In 9.10 I got compiz. Any suggestions?
<Fujk> I really dont want to run 9.10 or 8 ...
<sebsebseb> Fujk: lol
<john_someguy> dancek: ok thanks. well i did try to clean it... maybe i should drill some holes :D
<sebsebseb> Fujk: since you think they are old?
<sebsebseb> Fujk: Newer is not always better!
<Chuck27> i'm on 10.4 i've got 23 not fully installed or removed packages
<zaxonspox> hello, hov its posible that Brasero wont burn less than 40x, bu Nero on XP can burn even 16x speed?
<john_someguy> !tell me about undervolting
<dancek> john_someguy, how old is the computer btw?
<king11> can i get virtualbox from the ubuntu repositories
<Viking667> fujk: I don't blame you. 9.10 caused me problems with my ATI card
<MichRT> king11: Yes
<john_someguy> dancek: manufactured late 2005... it's an Amilo Pro v2045
<king11> yes i love ubuntu
<Kentrel> I'm using gnome, and I'm having trouble getting amarok to recognise my Play Media key on my keyboard as a global shortcut. It'll accept it, but it won't actually work
<Fujk> sebsebseb: no, for the same reason I dont want to run win 98
<sebsebseb> Fujk: if your getting issues with 10.04  and a lot of issues,  after doing a clean install from a good CD.  Well plenty of other distros you could try instead that will probably work better on there.  Many of them are better than Ubuntu realy as well.
<dlp211> Monotoko: http://opensourceexperiments.wordpress.com/2008/04/25/virtualbox-how-to-gotchas-involved-in-making-a-usb-external-hard-disk-device-work-on-windows-host/
<Monotoko> Fujk, its not 12 years old, its 1 year old...not that bad
<dancek> john_someguy, i'm a little interested since i've had a fujitsu-siemens laptop myself in 2007 or so, and actually i've only had bad experiences with their machines :)
<dancek> john_someguy, also my girlfriend currently has one and my mother another one :P
<sebsebseb> Fujk: Monotoko 9.10 isn't even a year old, since it was released on October 29th 2009
<Fujk> ok this is awesome. I reinstalled and now it hangs on "Restart now" haha
<webPragmatist> hey is this the method you guys recommend for syncing two servers https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClusterStack/LucidTesting#Overview
<webPragmatist> "Pacemaker with DRBD"
<webPragmatist> I only have two servers to work with
<webPragmatist> for HA
<Monotoko> sebsebseb, thats quite true...my maths is a lil off at this time of the morning
<john_someguy> dancek: ok cool :) well, this is my first fujitsu... just bought it 2nd hand just to have a laptop. normally i'm on a stationary one
<dancek> john_someguy, ok, well good luck with it :)
<sebsebseb> Fujk: Do you know that Ubuntu isn't the only Linux distro?  Do you know what Linux distro is?  Do you know that sometimes other distros work better on a computer?  You can whine about Ubuntu not working like I saw you were doing before,  or try a previous version,  another distro,  or do the insecure Windows, your choice.
<john_someguy> dancek: i do believe there can be some serious undervolting to this machine. speedstep works fine, so it's getting too much juice :((
<webPragmatist> any of you guys manage HA servers?
<hiexpo> no cring for something that is free
<john_someguy> dancek: thanks :)
<Fujk> sebsebseb: all others are pretty shit I dont want to be running different distros on all my machines
<Chuck27> i'm on Ubuntu 10.4 and when i upgrade or download i get errors it says i have 23 not fully installed or removed
<Fujk> ok here comes the error when I boot it
<hiexpo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wizkoder> Is there an alternative to ubuntu when I want to use kde? I feel ubuntu dislikes kde :(
<MichRT> wizkoder: Kubuntu
<Fujk> ALERT /dev/disk/by-uuid/isajdkasjdkasja Dropping to Shell! BusyBox ... (initramfs)
<Fujk> Superduper
<wizkoder> MichRT: Work really bad
<Fujk> hiexpo: poop?
<dancek> john_someguy, happy to help!
<paranomos> wizkoder, you can use kubuntu
<mkhanyisi> Does anyone knows whether firefox 3.6 supports HTML5 or what?
<sebsebseb> Fujk: no not at all,  these are all good distros as well,  Mandriva, PC Linux OS,  and Fedora.  Oh and for people that want something more complex, Gentoo, Slackware, and ArchLinux are also rather good.  Linux is very much so about choice from the distros  to the programs you have installed, not even this site has all the Linux distros since there are so many.  http://www.distrowatch.com
<MichRT> wizkoder: Why?
<webPragmatist> mkhanyisi: there's like  a hack for windows is all
<zaxonspox> mkhanyisi: partially suports
<paranomos> sebsebseb, you forgot debian :P
<Fujk> dont use good and mandriva / fedora in the same sentence lol
<john_someguy> sebsebseb: you forgot Mint, Debian ;)
<wizkoder> MichRT: Tried it? No UbuntuOne integration. I feel like second class using it :(
<hiexpo> Fujk,  - no read up
<mkhanyisi> webPragmatist, zaxonspox, thanks guys. was just curious.
<sebsebseb> Fujk:  paranomos  makes a point I forgot Debian,  which is basicaly Ubuntu, but without certain features that are sort of junk features, since Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<sebsebseb> john_someguy: no I don't recommend Mint
<Fujk> dude I know all the distros
<Fujk> hiexpo: is poop a family friendly word?
<sebsebseb> john_someguy: may as wel use Ubuntu,  instead of Mint
<MichRT> wizkoder: Install the KDE interface over gnome in ubuntu
<Fujk> ALERT /dev/disk/by-uuid/isajdkasjdkasja Dropping to Shell! BusyBox ... (initramfs)
<hiexpo> yes
<john_someguy> sebsebseb: well its Ubuntu + plugins + design
<sebsebseb> Fujk: ok so what other distros have you tried?
<dlp211> im running ubuntu 10.04 in Vbox, i need to know how to add resolutions so that i can get full screen working...any help?
<trungie> Hello All
<wizkoder> MichRT: Tried that? Nothing works correctly after that. I did that. That is no option
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Fujk> It says on boto: ALERT /dev/disk/by-uuid/isajdkasjdkasja does not exist. Dropping to Shell! BusyBox ... (initramfs)
<paranomos> sebsebseb, you said it wrong debian is not basically ubuntu.Its reversed.Ubuntu is like debian on steroids.Never forget your roots :)
<vic20gmr[lucid]> i just attached three pngs to an email, and ff is all grey [asleep?], is it frozen nessecarily, or shud i just wait a min?
<netech_> dlp211: did you install the guest additions?
<netech_> the hal should take care of the rest
<trungie> I need some help. How can i setup all my ubuntu ISO's up so i can boot up and install them? I h8 burning to CD and it's a waste! Ideas anyone?
<joshuah> alp211: add resolutions?  They should show up once you have video drivers installed.  maybe System > Administration > Hardware Drivers (in ubuntu) or the guest additions (in virtualbox)
<sebsebseb> paranomos: Ubuntu is like Debian, with certain features, that experienced users  such as myself aren't that keen on, starting with 9.04.
<dlp211> yes i have 800x600 and 640  i need to add 1440
<Chuck27> Fujk can you just change it to shell
<netech_> trungie: use a usb stick?
<MichRT> wizkoder: Well, I got nothing. If it's just UbuntuOne, I would google it some, then install Kubuntu.
<Fujk> Chuck27: how? I cant do anything
<trungie> netech_ i was thinking of network boot somehow
<soreau> MichRT: Due to driver regressions, some intel chipsets were blacklisted. In 10.04 the blacklist is hard coded into the compiz binary. So you'd either have to hex edit the compiz binary and remove your card id from the list, use karmic compiz packages or build compiz from source
<hiexpo> trungie, use a usb drive
<joshuah> alp211: maybe try the guest additions
<dancek> Fujk, do you know which ATA controller the system has?
<dlp211> in older versions of ubuntu i could just edit xorg.conf....but it doesn't exsist anymore
<Kentrel> I'm using gnome, and I'm having trouble getting amarok to recognise my Play Media key on my keyboard as a global shortcut. It'll accept it, but it won't actually work
<dlp211> i already add guest additions
<Fujk> dancek: no, is it on the mobo?
<wizkoder> MichRT: Kubuntu works more or less if you upgrade to the ppa version. But the normal one will make the people searh for other options. Try it out and see for yourself
<Fujk> sebsebseb: most, debian is too slow on pushing out updates and development in general, fedora is just poop, slackware was fun 1998
<king11> quick question, i have an iso of windows ultimate 7 and i am trying to install a virtual windows 7 through virtualbox but it seems that it needs a harddisk file to install
<dancek> Fujk, yes.. do you know which chipset the motherboard is?
<netech_> trungie: PXE
<dlp211> i need to know what config file to edit in order to give it more choices
<Fujk> asus a7vbx mobo
<joshuah> dlp211: is there anything in the Hardware drivers?
<king11> how do i turn the iso into an harddisk file
<MichRT> soreau: How would I go about doing that? I'd do anything to stay in 10.04
<netech_> trungie: http://www.r3uk.com/index.php/home/38-software/13-pxe-diskless-ubuntu-installation
<paranomos> Fujk, you can try debian unstable and you will have more updates that ubuntu 10.04 has :p
<Fujk> 10.04 seems to have major issues with ATA
<trungie> let me take a look
<Viking667> I'm lucky there, I haven't struck that.
<dlp211> king11: in windows you can use 7zip
<Viking667> ... mind you, I struck another video-related issue
<netech_> disclaimer: I'm not endorsing that site as the best way to do it. But it's a starting point for you.
<dancek> Fujk, i do know that i've got a new laptop (apr 2010) whose SATA controller isn't supported by linux -- or rather, doesn't work because linux has a buggy AHCI implementation
<trungie> netech_ thanks for the link i think i'll do that
<john_someguy> I couldn't even install 10.04. Installer went all blank after a while :S :S
<sebsebseb> Fujk: Well sure if your using Debian Stable, but if your using DebianTesting, no not at all.   Fedora is a bit more cutting edge than Ubuntu.   Slackware isn't really for people who complain loads when something doesn't quite work, in a Linux distro.  Oh and you probably never tried Mandriva or PC Linux OS both are rather nice.  Anyway feel free to use Windows, or if you have the money buy a Mac.
<trungie> what a time to need a shiva plug or something similar
<king11> dlp211: the thing is i am in ubuntu 10.04
<dlp211> king11: standby
<vic20gmr[lucid]> im using yahoo mail
<Viking667> I wouldn't actually recommend Mandriva over Ubuntu.
<Viking667> ... but that's me.
<roccity_> MichRT, I think that in the /usr/bin/compiz you can comment out the blacklisted intel chips. Thats what I did on 9.10
<king11> dlp211: use a program named standby, okay is it in the repositories
<sebsebseb> Viking667: sometimes its a great idea to recommend Mandriva instead of Ubuntu
<Viking667> I'm running both here, I prefer Ubuntu.
<Fujk> it is a VIA chipset
<hiexpo> don't send him to slack he will go crazy lol
<MichRT> roccity: Thanks! Will try now!
<soreau> MichRT: I can't really help you much beyond that information because all of the possible workarounds are advanced hacks. And even if you did successfully bypass the checks, there is a chance compiz might fail with the version of the intel driver that ships with lucid
<paranomos> I like debian based system for the apt packaging system
<sebsebseb> Viking667: for example how pulse audio can just be disabled,  or  how  a lot of wireless's that didn't just work in Ubuntu, will  just work in that distro
<dlp211> king11: no no no...i meant actually standby
<Fujk> sebsebseb: you could just aswell call it mangina, thats how poop it is
<soreau> roccity_: You can't do that in 10.04 anymore because they hard coded the checks into the compiz binary
<king11> dlp211: okay
<sebsebseb> Fujk: anyway your a troll, so feel free to use Windows
<roccity_> MichRT, yeah you might need to log out and then back in.
<Fujk> sebsebseb: no Im dissatisfied
<BlazeBoy> My ubuntu 1- hangs unxpectedly , 2- my screen flicker every (10:15 min) Any ideas of the cause ?
<Viking667> sebsebseb: I got "rid" of pulseaudio merely by "mv /usr/bin/pulseaudio /usr/bin/some-other-name"
<Fujk> hiexpo: I used slackware in 98 and it was fun compiling for about a year, then it got really boring to update .. I have more important things to do
<sebsebseb> Fujk: ok well this isn't really a channel for complaining about Ubuntu,  instead its meant to be used for support
<roccity_> soreau, ah I see
<zaxonspox> hello, hov its posible that Brasero wont burn less than 40x, bu Nero on XP can burn even 16x speed?
<MichRT> roccity_: One question; Which file do I edit? Not the executables, but which text?
<Viking667> that stops it taking up memory on my wife's Xubuntu's system and on my Ubuntu system.
<Fujk> sebsebseb: so do you have a real solution that does not inclde "try another OS"
<ryoohki> what command would i use to find out what provides libdevmapper-event.so.1.02.1 ?
<sebsebseb> Fujk: well as I said before, Slackware isn't really for you
<Chuck27> lis xubuntu better than ubuntu
<roccity_> MichRT, hold soreau just pointed out something about it. I'm checking on it now
<Viking667> Fujk: what are you trying to do again? Answer me in /priv
<Viking667> Chuck27: it's "lighter"
<Chuck27> ok
<Fujk> Viking667: install ubuntu lol
<Viking667> Chuck27: but not by much, as it still has some gnome stuf
<Fujk> asus a7vbx with VIA chipset and ATA
<Viking667> Fujk: and? What issues you having?
<ryoohki> this would be the equivelnt on "yum provides '*libdevmapper-event.so.1.02.1*'
<MichRT> roccity_: sweet
<abuayyoub> hi i was wondering if someone could help me, I have conky setup on my lucid install and for some reason everytime I click on a desktop icon or something it just disappears from the desktop. The process stays running but it just disappears. any ideas about this?
<Viking667> hm. Don't see why that's a problem.
<dlp211> king11: mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<BlazeBoy> My ubuntu10.04 1- hangs unxpectedly , 2- my screen flicker every (10:15 min) Any ideas of the cause (dell inspiron 1545laptop)?
<dlp211> where filename.iso is the name of the iso
<sebsebseb> Fujk: already gave you a good idea earlier, try a previous version
<Fujk> Viking667: It says on boot: ALERT /dev/disk/by-uuid/isajdkasjdkasja does not exist. Dropping to Shell! BusyBox ... (initramfs)
<Viking667> dlp211: don't forget the -o loop,ro
<dlp211> king11: make sure you create /mnt/iso first
<sebsebseb> Fujk: or how about this for a solution, buy another computer?  if you want Ubuntu and to be sure it just works,  how about a pre installed Ubuntu Dell?
<Viking667> Fujk: yup. I know how to cure that one. Come on over to /msg for a moment
<netech_> Viking667: why not keep it in channel?
<Chuck27> what do you have on your panel abuayyoub?
<Viking667> sebsebseb: erm, shaddup for a mo. I'll get this uuid sorted. Then if he's got any more shit to solve we can bring it back.
<king11> dlp211: wait so i have to create a file or location on my filesystem /mnt/iso
<Sonsee> sebsebseb. where do they sell dell with ubuntu?
<netech_> I know I wouldn't mind knowing the solution to that
<vic20gmr[lucid]> if any1 can giv me info/directions/where to continue looking for directions, on how to improve/troubleshoot video performance under lucid lynx, id muchly aprreciate it
<IdleOne> !language | Viking667
<ubottu> Viking667: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dlp211> a folder
<redsherpa> Looks like no matter what I do, my upgrade fails on the mysql server stuff too.  Pretty irritating.  I wonder if somebody knows about this problem?
<Sonsee> sebsebseb. last time I asked support said they don`t have it anymore
<Viking667> sorry, I'm just getting sick of the slagging, even if it's warranted
<Fujk> Viking667: you have to use poop instead of the S word
<roccity_> MichRT, what chip is it?
<Viking667> nope nope. Can't even think that.
<MichRT> roccity_: Intel GMA 900
<abuayyoub> Chuck27,  Hi,  I got Dockbar X and the stock things running. Also have docky running and compiz
<sebsebseb> Sonsee: Fujk  http://www.ubuntu.com/dell and there is also http://www.zareason.com and for USA and Canada http://www.system76.com for pre installed Ubuntu
<Fujk> sebsebseb: my laptop dell runs ubuntu fine
<Chuck27> sorry i have no idea
<sebsebseb> Sonsee: Fujk uh wrong link  http://www.dell.com/ubuntu
<IdleOne> Viking667: I hear ya buddy but please try to stay calm :)
<Fujk> but I dont just want to throw away this computer because it wont work lol
<abuayyoub> Chuck27,  it's strange it loads up nice but when i click on any desktop icon it just vanishes
<Viking667> bah. Calm is for seas without wind.
<vic20gmr[lucid]> i hav noticed tearing wen viewing sg1 on hulu.com, it was smooth under karmic, idk wut to do
<Viking667> AND YOU CAN ALL mrmfff mfmmmf MFFMMFFMMM
<Viking667> sorry about that. Gotta kill the evil side
<IdleOne> Viking667: ok keep your wits about you in that case and please respect the channel rules. That is all I am asking
<Sonsee> sebsebseb, I live in Netherlands, you can see I make lots of mistakes :) english is my third languege...
<vic20gmr[lucid]> UrT is slower, as well as windows quake3
<Chuck27> does it go into your restart and all that area
<Viking667> *nod*
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: I guess you missed some of this,  Fujk is calling loads of stuff poop,  and was complaining about Ubuntu and other distros, since Ubuntu won't work properly on one of his computers.
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - howdy
<IdleOne> evening hiexpo
<king11> dlp211: can i use nautilus to create the /mnt/iso folder
<dlp211> king11: yes
<Sonsee> sebsebseb, my mistake, I`m sorry. I asked about new v13. On this only model they do NOT have it ;)
<Subby> does egrep have lazy evaluation?
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: I think Viking667  was going to try and sort out the situation in a pm with Fujk
<IdleOne> OK How about this. We ALL start acting like adults even those who are not adults and respect the rules of the channel. K Thanks
<redsherpa> http://pastie.org/971880
<Viking667> sound good to me.
<Chuck27> yea
<Chuck27> i mean yes
<Viking667> And yes. I'm walking fujk through a grub boot manually
<dlp211> king11: make sure u use sudo to execute
<king11> dlp211: okay in the folder mnt, i created the folder iso through nautilus
<roccity_> MichRT, is this a netbook?
<king11> dlp211: then what should i do
<dlp211> king11: open a terminal
<Chuck27> abuayyoub when you minamize anything can you find it again?
<dlp211> king11: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<MichRT> roccity_: No, this is a standard Toshiba Laptop of 2005
<king11> dlp211: my fault just closed nautilus and terminal, one sec
<dlp211> king11: where filename.iso is replaced with the location of your iso
<abuayyoub> Chuck27,  yea I can find it
<Chuck27> sorry i don't know what to say
<abuayyoub> Chuck27, are you speaking to me?
<king11> dlp211: it says this: filename.iso: No such file or directory
<Chuck27> abuayyoub needs better help than me
<king11> dlp211: but i just created the folder in root through nautilus
<abuayyoub> Chuck27,  ok thanks
<dlp211> king11: you need to change filename.iso to the iso you want to explore
<Chuck27> nb
<king11> dlp211: my fault
<zaxonspox> any1 can help with brasero?
<abuayyoub> join #conky
<dlp211> king11: ie /home/dlp211/thisistheisoiwanttoexplore.iso
<IdleOne> zaxonspox: ask and find out :)
<zaxonspox> hello, hov its posible that Brasero wont burn less than 40x, bu Nero on XP can burn even 16x speed?
<dlp211> zaxonspox: you want to burn slower then 40x
<Sherri> zaxonspox: you want to burn slower then 40x
<IdleOne> zaxonspox: it won't let you change the burn speed?
<Sherri> zaxonspox: it won't let you change the burn speed?
<ircmaxell> Quick question:  Why was sun-java6 removed from the default repositories in 10.4?  (and why did it uninstall it when I upgraded?
<Sherri> Quick question:  Why was sun-java6 removed from the default repositories in 10.4?  (and why did it uninstall it when I upgraded?
<zaxonspox> yes, but even no option for selecting
<Sherri> yes, but even no option for selecting
<FloodBot4> Sherri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sherri> Sherri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roccity_> MichRT, do you have the xf86-video-intel installed?
<Viking667> yay.
<vic20gmr[lucid]> well at least some pepl r getting a response from those who kno more
<askhader> Is the default for openssh server to startup at boot?
<MichRT> roccity_: I don't know. sudo apt-get install xf86-video-intel?
<wizkoder> Just replaced ubuntuone with kdropbox ;) When canonical does not like kde. We have to do all of it ourselves ;)
<roccity_> MichRT, yeah try that
<zaxonspox> dlp211, IdleOne no option lower than 40x speed
<fructose> how do I force my USB drive to mount? it seems to only automount once and then after I remove it, it stops detecting automatically
<IdleOne> zaxonspox: install gnomebaker or k3b
<dlp211> zaxonspox: do you have a need to burn slower?
<roccity_> MichRT, brb
<abuayyoub> Can someone help me pleas? I have a problem with Conky. I have it setup on lucid and for some reason it keeps crashing, disappearing actually any time I click on any icon on the desktop. Any ideas about this?
<zaxonspox> dlp211: yes, i have need to use the CD somewher elese than My CD-ROM :P
<IdleOne> dlp211: when burning an iso it is always best to burn as slow as possible. least that has been my experience
<kentb> sometimes slower is better
<zaxonspox> IdleOne: k3b works with Gnome?
<MichRT> roccity_: brb? And it didn't work
<Zeike> abuayyoub: try running conky in the terminal and see what the output is when it crashes
<IdleOne> zaxonspox: it does but will bring in a bunch of kde libs with it. up to you
<king11> dlp211: i put in the file name and it just gives me a list of things to do with mount
<MichRT> roccity_: Oh, you mean be right back (sorry, i'm a little slow)
<zaxonspox> IdleOne: so gnomebaker?
<abuayyoub> Zeike, it dosen't actually crash it keeps running but disappears from my desktop.
<IdleOne> zaxonspox: I use gnomebaker
<xpike> How do I switch to #python. It says : #python :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<redsherpa> http://pastie.org/pastes/971880
<IdleOne> !register | xpike
<ubottu> xpike: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hiexpo> gnomebaker i say also k3b brings in all the kde libs no good
<zaxonspox> IdleOne: thanks, will try, but, have any idea why i cant burn less than 40x?
<IdleOne> zaxonspox: none at all :)
<roccity_> MichRT, ok let me see what else I can find
<redsherpa> Sorry, I had some trouble with nickserv registry, so I needed to leave and come back...
<Zeike> abuayyoub: can you post your .conkyrc on pastebin or something?
<abuayyoub> yea sure
<dlp211> king11: that should have worked
<MichRT> roccity_: Thanks alot
<dlp211> king11: ....
<kassah> is there a way to kill pulseaudio so it will stay dead, so I can load up a copy with debugging enabled/
<kassah> ?
<abuayyoub> Zeike,  Hey, looks like I got a fix.  if you put own_window_type override before the TEXT it stops it from disappearing.
<abuayyoub> thanks you anhhow
<abuayyoub> anyhow
<hiexpo> killall
<Abu-3dnan> hello all, I need to know the mint support channel
<Zeike> abuayyoub: yeah I was going to suggest something like that ;)
<hiexpo> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<king11> dlp211: i am trying to type it again to make sure i typed the correct location as capital letters matter and other little detail stuff
<abuayyoub> Zeike,  thanks alot man
<abuayyoub> !
<dlp211> kind11: kk
<ryoohki> does anyone know what apt-file has been superceded by?
<xangua> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ryoohki> i'm using 10.04 and apt-file doesn't seem to be available
<Oddbio> Hello, how can I set a greeting message to be displayed any time I open a gnome-terminal?  I thought there would be all kinds of stuff if I googled it, but I can't seem to find anything... I found the /etc/motd  but that doesn't seem to work..
<jenda> I recently upgraded to Lucid, and with it, to Thunderbird 3. Is there a way to revert thunderbirds search box (top right) back to the old style? (I prefer the quick filter to a full search engine)
<RobHu> What starts X in upstart? I thought it was gdm, but when X has worked and I do initctl list gdm is listed as stop/waiting
<jenda> This particular "upgrade" is seriously hindering my productivity :(
<king11> dlp211: nope, this is what it gives me: Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<king11>        mount -h                 : print this help
<king11>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<king11>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<king11> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<FloodBot4> king11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<king11> The command is `mount [-t fstype] something somewhere'.
<julio> people, has anyone compiled the broadcom STA wireless driver succesfully?
<julio> i'm having trouble
<julio> :D
<abuayyoub> how can i find the launch code for NetworkManager I I jst want the NW not the whole Notification area
<Craig_Dem> What errors are coming up?
<Craig_Dem> Do you have build-essencials installed?
<king11> dlp211: sorry about that, didn't know
<roccity_> MichRT, does it say that effects can't be enabled when going to apperance-->visual effects?
<king11> dlp211: did you get to see the message or did the floodbot take it away
<dlp211> king11: no i saw it
<king11> dlp211: know anything else I can try to get the iso loading into a hard disk image
<MichRT> roccity_: That, and when I boot up, it says it has to start in "low graphics mode"
<dlp211> king11: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<dlp211> king11: go down to loop kernel module
<dlp211> king11: follow instructions
<zaxonspox> IdleOne: men! i see even 1x speed
<IdleOne> zaxonspox: yup
<king11> dlp211: okay, will tell you how it goes
<dlp211> king11: roger
<roccity_> MichRT, sorry mate battery died :)
<MichRT> roccity_: It's all good.
<roccity_> MichRT, what if you boot into recovery mode and then drop to a shell and type X -configure
<roccity_> MichRT, what this does is create a xorg file in /root that you can cp to /etc/xorg.conf
<roccity_> MichRT, you will need to rename the file to xorg.conf
<pynchon> Anyone who has taken Linguistics 101 and actually paid attention would be well aware that English uses no subjunctive tense. For you see, gerunds and participles aren't tenses, my friend. As much as I enjoy your witticisms and laughably incorrect "facts", I'd prefer that you research it.
<roccity_> MichRT, it sounds like a lot but it sounds like it is only using the vesa driver which is a fall back one
<jeus> Hi guys
<pwuertz> hi, is there a way to obtain a jaunty live-cd image that is up to date in terms of upgrades?
<MichRT> roccity_: alright, and after that?
<riddlebox> how do I find out what version of perl I have?
<thebruce> hey fellas are there any other music players that are just as good if not better than rhythmbox?
<roccity_> MichRT, hit ctrl d and it should resume the boot. And jump back on here and I can talk you through the rest
<jeus> i have problem with VPN in ububtu 10.4
<MichRT> roccity_: alright. I'm going to right all that stuff down and get cracking. Wish me luck
<jeus> i use KVpnc
<GeekSquid> thebruce: try out amarok , it rocks
<Viking667> meh. Don't like amarok.
<jeus> but after connect can not open page
<RenardP> hello,
 * wildbat o.o/
<plinio> Hi
<roccity_> MichRT, good luck mate
<RenardP> just upgraded my HP dv7 laptop to Ubuntu 10.04, from time to time I have a complete freeze of the GUI and the keyboard, anyone with a similar problem ?
<thebruce> GeekSquid, i need to check out amarok again. i could not get any playback on 9.10
<king11> dlp211: I am having a problem of loading the loop
<GeekSquid> thebruce: you need xine
<julio> Craig_Dem, sorry i went out
<king11> dlp211: on the site it just says squashfs is a loop but does not tell you how to put it on
<julio> Craig_Dem, question was for me? i'll pastebin what's wrong
<Craig_Dem> Yeah
<pynchon> I lick my own fecal matter from time to time, it's not as bad as you'd think. I even got my old girlfriend to try it, I talked it about it for so long, I actually convinced her to wipe me after a dump with her tounge. She got stabbed by some guy 2 months later.
<airtonix> wrong channel
<dlp211> king11: thats the best i can do.....you can keep googling around
<Daekdroom> !offtopic | pynchon
<ubottu> pynchon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<GeekSquid> !ohmy | pynchon
<ubottu> pynchon: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<thebruce> GeekSquid, xine?
<pynchon> !offtopic Daekdroom
<king11> dlp211: yeah i am googling how to add loop module to kernel right now but will tell you how it goes once i am done
<thebruce> GeekSquid, xine is not in apt-get or aptitude
<wildbat> anyone know a fs that mount a file as device and dynamically grow the size as needed?
<thebruce> wildbat, yes a vm lol
<thebruce> :)
<GeekSquid> Thebruce: libxine?
<wildbat> thebruce, ha~
<MichRT> roccity_: I'm back. Successfully created /ect/xorg.conf.new   And I couldn't rename it
<thebruce> GeekSquid, ill look in the synaptic manager
<airtonix> wildbat, growfs ?
<vic20gmr[lucid]> ok pepl, how do i get catalyst in ubuntu 10.04, plz throw this newb a bone?
 * airtonix THROWS A BONE
<vic20gmr[lucid]> heh
<bukayo> MichRT: mv xorg.conf.new xorg.conf
<airtonix> vic20gmr[lucid], first thing you try is : google ppa <insert topic name here>
<GeekSquid> MichRT: use sudo mv filea fileb
<vic20gmr[lucid]> airtonix: do u know how i go about getting cat drivers installed in lucid
<jeus> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kaKrYQ4e
<julio> Craig_Dem, one sec (was discovering wave :p)
<airtonix> vic20gmr[lucid], not really because i use nvidia. but i would look for a ppa repo
<jeus> this is my configure VPN
<jeus> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kaKrYQ4e
<vic20gmr[lucid]> ppa?
<hiexpo> !drivers
<airtonix> !ppa | vic20gmr[lucid]
<ubottu> vic20gmr[lucid]: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<jeus> hi
<jeus> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kaKrYQ4e
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], System->Administration>Hardware Drivers
<vic20gmr[lucid]> ok thx 4 info
<MichRT> Sorry, but whoever just posted something for me, please post again. My computer loged me out
<bukayo> MichRT: mv xorg.conf.new xorg.conf
<uLinux> :)
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr[lucid]: airtonix: You don't need a ppa to get the catalist drivers.
<wildbat> airtonix, no i want dynamically
<airtonix> vic20gmr[lucid], might be old but : http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/amd-catalyst-98-released-how-to-upgrade.html
<wildbat> airtonix, no fly in the use
<vic20gmr[lucid]> wenever i goto System->Administration>Hardware Drivers it just duz a search/check, and reports no prop drvs in use
<MPX> airtonix: Wrong info. It's SYSTEM>ADMINISTRATION>HARDWARE DRIVERS
<airtonix> wildbat, i dont think it comes with maggots
<julio> Craig_Dem, here it goes
<julio> Craig_Dem, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N0V51v4a
<vic20gmr[lucid]> MPX: wenever i goto System->Administration>Hardware Drivers it just duz a search/check, and reports no prop drvs in use
<wildbat> on*
<airtonix> MPX, i hardly think its wrong info.
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr[lucid]: What model card?
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], what ATI card do you have?
<roccity_> MichRT, open a terminal and do sudo cd /root
<MPX> airtonix, Give me one good reason to use outdated sources probably not compatible with lucid when lucid has it in it's repos?
<vic20gmr[lucid]> rqadeon 9600
<airtonix> MPX, because your ego tells you to
<Craig_Dem> julio: I don't know whatever language that is :/
<MPX> airtonix, You don't amuse me
<MichRT> roccity_: Something is seriously screwy here. it says that command cd: not found
<julio> Craig_Dem, spanish :p
<hiexpo> if it isn't broke don't fis it   lol
<airtonix> MPX, that is unfortunate
<MichRT> roccity_: nevermind
<roccity_> MichRT, try just cd /root
<hiexpo> just because its newdoes not mean it's better
<roccity_> MichRT, you get it?
<MichRT> roccity_: permissions denied, but it found it
<roccity_> ok sorry do sudo -s
<sagaci> hey, is the DVD iso image of ubuntu official or community backed
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], ATI tells me that the last driver for the 9600 was the 10.2 Driver
<roccity_> MichRT, this will give a root prompt with out having to type sudo with everything
<MichRT> roccity_: got it
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.24&lang=English
<lisa_> Does anyone know how to bridge my laptop ports so that my desktop computer (no wireless) and use my laptop wired port to connec to my network?
<julio> Craig_Dem, here i added a lil tranlation... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Xq2W6Yen
<roccity_> MichRT, be very careful with this command as you can really kill the system if you do something wrong
<MichRT> allright
<roccity_> MichRT, now type ls and it should show the xorg file
<hiexpo> of coarse its backed
<vic20gmr[lucid]> mpx: radeon 9600
<vic20gmr[lucid]> my irc client reports lag:148sec
<jjido> I lost /boot/grub/menu.lst, tried sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/hda10 and dpkg-reconfigure grub, but it is not recreated
<MichRT> roccity_, it shows Desktop, Downloads, Music, ect
<MPX> Bad, bad lag :)
<vic20gmr[lucid]> ok, i gess its nothing for me to worry ab atm :)
<roccity_> cd /root
<Craig_Dem> julio: Unfortunatly, I don't know how to fix that, sorry.
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], the last supported LINUX driver for your card (9600) was the ATI CATALYST DRIVER 9.3 : http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.24&lang=English
<vic20gmr[lucid]> well im on wifi [cant get around it], and there is a bunch of rain and storm
<gblfxt> anyone know how to access the system menu w/o a mouse?  i need to install an update that will fix my mouse in vmware....
<lisa_> update-grub
<vic20gmr[lucid]> i gess that at least part of lag prob
<bukayo> jjido: update-grub will re-create grub menu
<thebruce> what is the program that is the gui for grub?
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], Ubuntu probably uses the opensource drivers :)
<roccity_> gblfxt, alt f1
<MichRT> roccity_, I opened a root terminal, cd /root and typed ls. it says xorg.conf.new
<jjido> Craig_Dem: is it me you can't help?
<roccity_> MichRT, cool almost there
<julio> Craig_Dem, no prob, thanks for your time, i'll  post it on the forums to see if time helps my luck. Broadcom ppl haven't answered my mails
<prower> hello again :> i know this is probably a silly question, but how would i verify under 10.04 that my home directory is actually being encrypted if i selected the option? i'm used to having full disk encryption in fedora
<roccity_> now type mv xorg.conf.new xorg.conf
<hiexpo> IdleUno,  - lol    why the change?]
<Craig_Dem> jjido: No
<jjido> ok
<roccity_> MichRT, then when you type ls again it should show that the file is now xorg.conf
<wyfrn_> jjido: a simple update-grub will do it
<gblfxt> roccity_, nice, thanks!
<Jordan_U> prower: Log out of the use with encryption, log in as another user, and ls /home/you/
<MichRT> roccity_ when I type ls, it gives me xorg.conf.new still
<Jordan_U> s/use/user
<roccity_> MichRT, did you type mv xorg.conf.new xorg.conf
<IdleOne> hiexpo: good question
<prower> Jordan_U: I never thought of trying that, I figured the permissions wouldn't allow another user to ls your home directory anyway :> hmm
<IdleOne> hiexpo: no good answer
<MichRT> roccity_ oh, no. Will now
<jjido> wyfrn_: OH YEAH thaaaank you!
<berefeira> holas
<Jordan_U> prower: Even if it doesn't, you can "sudo ls /home/you"
<hiexpo> IdleOne,   :(
<MichRT> roccity_ All good
<abdellatif> ilya des personne ki parle FR??
<wyfrn_> jjido: np
<hiexpo> IdleOne,   :)
<bazhang> abdellatif, in #ubuntu-fr
<roccity_> MichRT, cool now type cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<lisa_> Does anyone know how to bridge my laptop ports so that my desktop computer (no wireless) and use my laptop wired port to connec to my network?
<prower> Jordan_U: Yes, that's true :> Thanks for the suggestion...having unencrypted writes to disk seems a bit insecure though, maybe there's an easy way to get full disk encryption up and running without reformatting
<roccity_> MichRT, and this will copy it to your X11 directory
<roccity_> MichRT, once you do this will look at the file
<vic20gmr[lucid]> MPX: im looking at the link [and others from that link] and im lost, idk wut to pick
<Jordan_U> prower: The writes to disk aren't unencrypted (except outside your home directory, and what private data do you have anywhere else?)
<roccity_> MichRT, hold on be right back union break
<woodyjlw> how do you make bluetooth stay visible permanently ? ubuntu 10.04 hp laptop bluetooth.   it also resets friendly name on reboot
<wyfrn> lisa_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<prower> Jordan_U: Ahh, I see...that makes more sense, I wasn't aware of how it worked in 10.04
<Jordan_U> prower: Note that if you are logged in as the user with the encrypted home, the ecryptfs will be mounted and so an ls as root will see the files as being there.
<Shishire> http://pastebin.com/JLP7rVLz  According to just about everything I can test, this computer is not connected to the outside internet. Everything high-level(http, etc.) works.  Everything low-level(tcp, udp, etc.) doesn't. I'm horribly confused.
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], I wouldn't mess with it. Earlier catalyst drivers (even up to this day) are prone to crash your X
<MPX> If it aint broke, don't fix it
<GeekSquid> !ics | lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<vic20gmr[lucid]> it is broke, nothing is smmoth
<MichRT> roccity_ it says it cannot create regular file '/ect/X11/': no such file or directory
<vic20gmr[lucid]> almost everything i do req's 3d accel
<ghostsan> question
<vic20gmr[lucid]> MPX: almost everything i do req's 3d accel
<ghostsan> when i go to you tube or videos sites
<ghostsan> and i scroll up or down i get a black screen
<ghostsan> on firefox
<vic20gmr[lucid]> MPX:  AND NOTHING IS AS SMOOTH AS IT WAS IN KARMIC [IN WHICH SOUND DIDNT WORK]
<lisa_> Thanks!
<ks3> Shishire: I'm not sure I understand. HTTP, etc, run over TCP, so if they are working, so is it. Do you have a firewall that would be blocking the traceroute traffic?
<vic20gmr[lucid]> MPX: sry caps
<ghostsan> black patch of screen
<bazhang> vic20gmr[lucid], no need for caps
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], read this for more info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468484&highlight=9600
<wysiwyg> My notebook acpi support fails when doing a normal boot, but works after waking up from suspend to disk. Is there a way to track down the problem?
<vic20gmr[lucid]> ok will do
<vic20gmr[lucid]> bazhang: sry ab caps, caps lock was on for some reason
<Shishire> ks3, Obviously.  But all the utilities I have to trace tcp, udp, etc, are reporting that nothing's connected.  Except everything works :/  I'll check if I somehow got a firewall, although I didn't install one, so...
<seattlegaucho> hi all ... I'm running a Karmic Ubuntu server and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is not upgrading to Lucid ... any ideas what might be going on?
<ks3> Shishire: How are you connected to the Internet? I meant, do you have a firewall device between your computer and your Internet connection.
<roccity_> MichRT, try cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451727 . Your chipset is the R350 as far as I know
<MPX> It might work
<laputa> anybody know how to use command-completion while i'm using pacman in arch ?
<Roasted> Where does Ubuntu save wireless information? I formatted root when going from 9.10 to 10.04, but when I got on 10.04, it seemed to remember my networks and auto connected to my wifi. What the? I thought that was a system thing and not a home-user thing?
<IMTheNachoMan> when i installed ubuntu it asked me to create an admin account
<IMTheNachoMan> how do i change that name?
<Shishire> I'm connected via 802.11g to a router which is connected via ethernet to a modem.  The modem is connected to the net proper.  I have a local address, 192.168.1.105.
<MichRT> roccity_ It says missing destination file
<seattlegaucho> Roasted: network manager takes care of most of those things 'automagically'
<vic20gmr[lucid]> mpx: it is r350
<jose> hola a todos
<roccity_> MichRT, type cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], then it might work
<seattlegaucho> jose -> you may want #ubuntu-es
<roccity_> MichRT, sorry
<ks3> Shishire: If you have a 192.168 address, you have a firewall of some type between you and the Internet.
<Roasted> seattlegaucho, right. I just didn't expect it to save my settings. I also had some issues with network manager in 10.04, so I reinstalled again. 99% done with that install now. That's why I was curious if anything in my home directory would have effected the botchy performance I got with it. (such as, I was connected, yet it said I was disconnected)
<tchach> Hello, I have ubuntu server installed on a machine, I would like to copy it with all the data to an img and then install it on two other machines, is there a tool to do that ?!
<jose> i dont speak ingles
<tchach> I want to keep the same configuration, users, etc.
<seattlegaucho> jose: el canal #ubuntu-es es todo español
<MichRT> roccity_ says it can't create regular file
<Shishire> ks3, well, the router.  But it's configuration is saying that it's allowing everything through.  Plus, I can actually connect to everything, so...
<roccity_> MichRT, what??
<jose> y donde encuentro ese canal ?
<TheMusicGuy> Since upgrading to 10.04 I have not been able to suspend. If I attempt to suspend the only thing that happens is that the screen goes black for a second, then it goes to the "type password to unlock" screen.
<bazhang> jose, /join #ubuntu-es
<seattlegaucho> jose: usa "/join #ubuntu-es"
<ks3> Shishire: If the issue is simply ping / traceroute not working, you could try hping - it has many more options
<seattlegaucho> sin las comillas (")
<roccity_> MichRT, are you still root? do you see the # in the prompt?
<MichRT> roccity_ The exact words are: cp xorg.conf /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<MichRT> cp: cannot create regular file `/ect/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory       Yes, still in root
<jose> gracias
<jose> ya logre entrar
<roccity_> MichRT, you are typing it wrong it's /etc
<roccity_> MichRT, not /ect
<MichRT> roccity_ Oooooohhhh. My bad
<roccity_> MichRT, it's straight
<MichRT> roccity_ All done with that
<michael__> how do i update samba 3.0. to samba 3.4 on ubuntu 8.04
<roccity_> MichRT, ok now cd /etc/X11
<rsk> michael__ download it from the samba website
<roccity_> MichRT, once in there type nano xorg.conf
<Oddbio> I am having trouble setting my screens native resolution of 1400x1050. It doesn't show up on the list of resolutions. Also there doesn't appear to be a /etc/X11/xorg.conf anymore. and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  doesn't seem to do anything at all.. it doesn't even give any output whatsoever..
<michael__> will it erase all my configs running with ldap and such
<MichRT> roccity_ OK
<roccity_> MichRT, are you in the xorg.conf file?
<arand> laputa: You should probably ask the arch people instead, installing bash-completion, if not alredy installed, might be a tip.
<MichRT> roccity_ Yes
<gogeta> well this is wired
<gogeta> my webcam worked once then whont work
<TheMusicGuy> Can someone suggest to me some log files (or something) that I can check to diagnose why my laptop no longer suspends after upgrading to Lucid?
<roccity_> MichRT, scroll near the bottom and you should see driver "intel" or "vesa"
<vic20gmr[lucid]> mpx: do u happen to kno if it is easy to undo if i try these drivers?
<roccity_> MichRT, what does it say? vesa or intel?
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], sorry no. You should read the forum link for more descriptions.
<MPX> if it fails, you could try to do a sudo apt-get remove "package name"
<MPX> remember the TAB key auto completes package names
<vic20gmr[lucid]> ok, also if/wen the already present drvrs see an update, will i automatically be notified by the os?
<MichRT> roccity_ I don't see that anywhere
<vic20gmr[lucid]> mpx: ok, also if/wen the already present drvrs see an update, will i automatically be notified by the os?
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], if it's added to your ppa : Then yes, you should
<roccity_> MichRT, what do you see?
<MichRT> roccity_ This: Section "ServerLayout"
<MichRT>         Identifier     "X.org Configured"
<MichRT>         Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<MichRT>         Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
<MichRT>         InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
<FloodBot4> MichRT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MichRT>         InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
<roccity_> MichRT, use the arrow keys and scroll down
<vic20gmr[lucid]> mpx: i mean the drivers that were installed with the lucid install, will i need to do anything sepcial to get periodic updates/upgrades?
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], no.
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], ubuntus package manager should refresh after some time and notify you of any (if any) updates
<MichRT> roccity_ Driver is set to intel
<Zorge> how very odd, I used to be able to see my windows machine at "networks", it dissapeared
<vic20gmr[lucid]> mpx: do i use pkg mangr or update mngr to look for new vid drvers?
<roccity_> MichRT, does it say DefaultDepth 24?
<Zorge> nevermind it showed up again now that I said that XD
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], both
<vic20gmr[lucid]> mpx: hehe, k thx again
<MPX> just click refresh in package manager and click to mark any upgrades
<MPX> Np
<roccity_> MichRT, just below it?
<MichRT> roccity_ says vendorName, BoardName, BusID
<roccity_> MichRT, log out and back in and it should take affect
<rsb_> hi everybody i a problem how to convert video to mp3
<roccity_> MichRT, you should see a better resolution
<MichRT> roccity_ alright. Back on in a bit
<Swian> ok if I open hardware drivers and it finds the nvidia card and recommends a driver, should it be ok?
<rsb_> hey
<rsb_> anybody who would help me
<rsb_> video  2 mp3
<bazhang> rsb_, youtube? some other?
<arand> TheMusicGuy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume has a good guide for debugging, Do search launchpad for "suspend lucid" and see if you can find any similar problems...
<rsb_> thank responding
<rsb_>  any kind of video
<bazhang> rsb_, please give a bit more info
<rsb_> k suppose its a mp4
<bazhang> mp4, strip out the mp3?
<rsb_> an i  want 2 convert it to mp3
<rsb_> yeh
<bazhang> let me check
<rsb_> or 3gp to mp3
<rsb_> or flv to mp3
<michael__>  do i have to uninstall my old samba server and reinstall new version
<michael__>  or can i just install new
<vic20gmr[lucid]> mpx: i did an refresh and mark all upgrades, and they all seem to be related to apt, software center, etc
<CaptainTrek> how can i build something from source?
<vic20gmr[lucid]> mpx: will this possibly have an effect on wut upgrades for other stuff i c after applying these?
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: have you downloaded the source code?
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], then updated drivers are not available. Did you click on the link and did you add it to your software sourecs?
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], it might
<vic20gmr[lucid]> i didnt add the ppa, i wud rather not risk breaking anything unless i "have to"
<vic20gmr[lucid]> mpx: i didnt add the ppa, i wud rather not risk breaking anything unless i "have to"
<gogeta> guess ill try compiling the latest uvc drivers being thats what my cam uses
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: lets assume that I have, and its sitting in a .tar.gz file
<MACscr> what do you guys think is best for a windows guest. KVM or virtualbox? aka, which is going to be the easiest to manage and get the best performance
<MPX> Ah okay. Well, I don't know how often the opensource drivers get updated....wait a minute
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: somewhere on my system
<gogeta> it worked once then quit
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: find it, right click and hit 'extract here'
<CaptainTrek> mmkay
<CaptainTrek> extracted
<bazhang> rsb_, there are a ton of links at ubuntuforums; here is how to get ffmpeg to output mp3 and other formats http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: ^^^
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: You're going to need to open a terminal and type the following: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Zeike> unless you've installed that already
<rsb_> thanks
<erpingham> MACscr: Virtualbox
<MPX> vic20gmr[lucid], http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/163556
<tripelb> how can I reformat a drive?
<CaptainTrek> actually, i havent zeike, had to reinstall Ubuntu after trying to compile something from source once (everything basically died on me after compile)
<CaptainTrek> installing now
<CaptainTrek> done
<roccity_> MichRT, did it work?
<vic20gmr[lucid]> mpx: ok im lookin now...
<abuayyoub> this may be a stupid question. But I want to add volume and network manager to my pannel without using the "notification Area" how can I do this?
<MichRT> raccity_ I'm on my desktop now. It didn't work. Normal doot-up got me a black sreen. Editing grub to i915.modeset=1 got it stuck on loading
<Gummi> how to boot up via vesa? is it just vga= what ever dec
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: done
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: ok, now navigate to the directory where you extracted the .tar.gz archive with the 'cd' command
<rsb_> i wanna a converter with gui
<CaptainTrek> there
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: i'm there
<CaptainTrek> just tell me the commands, i'm not an Ubuntu noob
<bazhang> !info winff | rsb_
<ubottu> rsb_: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1416 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<MichRT> roccity_ Thanks for all your help. I think I'll just go back to 9.10
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: ok, sorry.  Most source packages you can compile with "./configure && make"
<hiexpo> 9.10 is the best onei think also
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: and 'make install' if you'd like to install it to the system folders
<rsb_> yeh thanks this what i wanted
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: last thing i'll need is the instruction: just make install?
<erpingham> CaptainTrek: sudo make install
<CaptainTrek> same difference
<rsb_> thanks a lot guys
<CaptainTrek> assuming I know sudo
<rj45> brasero keeps giving me an unknown error occured anyone know what I can do?
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: "./configure && make" first
<vic20gmr[lucid]> mpx: how do i get that driver?
<bazhang> rsb_, make sure to check the link on ffmpeg I gave you
<rsb_> yeh i checked
<Gummi> how to boot up VESA?
<roccity_> MichRT, what happand?
<abuayyoub> I dont like the notification manager or the indicator applet i dont need the mail notification or  bluetooth etc. I jsut want to add individual appalets like volume and network manager... how can I do this?
<rsb_> it ffmpeg
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: do I need make install in that?
<CaptainTrek> in that command*
<rsb_> it works on command lline interface
<ade2_> CaptainTrek, what exactly are you building?
<newbwyner> Help: How to enable wine audio on kubuntu lucid?
<CaptainTrek> ruby 1.9.1
<CaptainTrek> was told to compile from source
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: no.  "./configure" get the source ready for compilation.  "make" builds the source.  "sudo make install" will install it to system folders, this step is optional
<CaptainTrek> ak okay
<rsb_> and i m not very good at cli
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: if its ruby, it needs to be installed to system folders, no?
<greezmunkey> abuayyoub: right click on the panel, and "Add to Panel..." Follow your nose from there.
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: probably
<bazhang> rsb_, winff is the gui, it uses ffmpeg
<erpingham> abuayyoub: maybe you could disable notifications, if those are what annoy you.
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: its in progress now
<roccity_> MichRT, sorry it didn't work mate
<rsb_> yeah i liked it
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: ./configure may give you errors about missing libraries.  you might have to install some development packages
<CaptainTrek> >.>
<rsb_> worked nice for me
 * CaptainTrek is annoyed then.
<CaptainTrek> i hate installing stuff
<CaptainTrek> xD
<hiexpo> why you using ruby / for metasploit?
<CaptainTrek> hiexpo: for haml
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: you can always use "make uninstall" to uninstall it
<abuayyoub> erpingham, yea they do annoy me, but also I would like to remove some of the icons. I dont use the bluetooth icon or the mail icon i use only volume and network manager, however, I can't seem to find them as individual applets
<bukayo> CaptainTrek: why compile when ruby1.9.1 is in the repo
<MichRT> roccity_ It's OK. You were a big help, and besides, my laptop is just dumb. Over and out!
 * CaptainTrek sends to bukayo: trust me, i tried with repos version, it didnt work.
<erpingham> abuayyoub: click the bluetooth icon, click preferences, uncheck the "Show bluetooth icon"
<corpse> when i try to restart my networking i get "dont seem to be have all the variables for eth0/inet. Failed to bring up eth0"
<corpse> the grammer is actualy that bad in the error return btw
<gogeta> anyone know how to make a 360 vision cam work in ubuntu i got it to turn one once then never again
<CaptainTrek> Zeike / bukayo: what to do if it hangs at one point for a long while?
<Rocafort8> Every time I try to install a package using apt-get I get "aborted" message
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: wait.  some steps may take a while
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: I imagine compiling ruby entirely will take quite a while actually
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: if there is an error it will exit
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: so far there hasnt been an issue
<Zeike> good
<cowguru2000> Hey all, I'm having some trouble with my terminal consoles. tty1 through tty6 all show up as very, very small text on the upper part of my screen. This issue also happens when the terminal console shows right before the login window, and it happens during shutdown. Could someone please help?
<CaptainTrek> if there is, I betcha that one of the ops will +q me because of my being angry
<Fujk> sebsebseb: btw installing an older version is retarded 1. they are not supported after a few years 2. if 10.04 doesnt work I can never upgrade, and if I upgrade I am probably ruining my entire machine
<hiexpo> no need to compile anything from source unless your compiling things / // that some items are not available because it will compileit self
<abuayyoub> erpingham, ok cool thanks that takes care of bluetooth, what about adding NetworkManager Applet  & Volume as a solo applets so I can just remove  the notification area?
<sebsebseb> Fujk: 9.10 is supported untill the end of April next year,  same thing for 8.04 the previous LTS which  is rather stable by now.
<CaptainTrek> hiexpo: I tried to use haml with the repos version, but it had tons of issues, so i had no choice xD
<erpingham> abuayyout: they don't seem to be available as solo applets. Try to figure out a way to remove the mail icon, and disable the notifications. That should achieve the same functionality.
<CaptainTrek> Zeike:  no issues so far.
<CaptainTrek> Zeike:  so now that its done... sudo make install?
<Fujk> sebsebseb: yes and after that? I would be screwed using an old install for 3 years
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: you did make and it finished without error?
<CaptainTrek> yes
<Zeike> then yeah, try sudo make install
<Fujk> and with this 10.04 track record I am sure they wont fix it in next release either, my mobo is fricking 7 years old, it should WORK
<erpingham> abuayyoub: they don't seem to be available as solo applets. Try to figure out a way to remove the mail icon, and disable the notifications. That should achieve the same functionality.
<IdleOne> Fujk: could you please use less colorful language
<IdleOne> Fujk: obfuscated cursing is still cursing.
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: i assume that this can take a while?
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: the make install should take less than the actually make, its just moving files
<Fujk> IdleOne: lol
<Zeike> actual*
<abuayyoub> eradicus, yea, if I can just manage to get it to stop displaying which applications are running then i would be happy. you know if you are running vlc then it shows the little icon there. I hate that because it messes up my kick azz theme :D
<IdleOne> Fujk: I'm not joking.
<dlp211> anyone know where you add additional resolution arguments so that i can change my resolution
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - there trying to learn how to hack /// no mercy
<Zeike> abuayyoub: you can usually disable that within the application itself.  I know you can disable vlc's icon in its preferences
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: well, it seems to work, same procedure if i need to compile rubygems from source?  extract, ./configure && make, sudo make install?
<wildbat> how do i make TTY display CJK fonts in the filename correctly ? all it shows now is a diamond. And is there a CJK ime for tty ?
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: yeah, thats generally the procedure for most source packages.
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: and remember, if you use "make uninstall" you can uninstall it as well
<CaptainTrek> mmkay
<CaptainTrek> shouldnt be an issue
<linux> zaraz walka
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: "make clean" will remove some unnecessary files from the source directory to save you some space too
<cowguru2000> Hey all, I'm having some trouble with my terminal consoles. (I'm running Ubuntu 10.04.) tty1 through tty6 all show up as very, very small text on the upper part of my screen. This issue also happens when the terminal console shows right before the login window, and it happens during shutdown. Could someone please help?
<linux> pudzian vs sylvia:)
<CaptainTrek> Zeike:  shouldnt be an issue, everything's being moved to a 1Tb drive later
<CaptainTrek> xD
<IdleOne> Zeike: don't forget about checkinstall
<Zeike> Have fun with ruby
<wildbat> !tty| cowguru2000
<ubottu> cowguru2000: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<erpingham> abuayyoub: https://answers.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+question/103911
<hiexpo> CaptainTrek,  you can bs the bs'er but ya can't snow the snow man ///// and i am the snowman  and i will catch you and call you on it so beup front like aman
<abuayyoub> erpingham,  thanks man
<bukayo> CaptainTrek: you need those *haml*ruby libs too as those in the repo are for 1.8
<linux> ogladajcie  http://hqtv.com.pl/elitatv/
<CaptainTrek> >.>
<linux> http://hqtv.com.pl/elitatv/
<erpingham> abuayyoub: also this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466385 you're welcome
<LinuxGuy2009> I've got an interesting problem. When my parents get online with Firefox or Chromium it goes black and has some white boxes flash once in a while and have to hit the power button to shutdown and start over. What could be the problem? What can I check?
<linux> polsat
<LinuxGuy2009> No TTY can be seen either.
<Izinucs> Is there a way to boot to the server installer from usb on a headless machine and then ssh into it to do the install?  I already have the installer prepared on a usb stick..
<bytenik> I'm having an issue with pppd complaining about a line in a configuration file which just specifies a device node name... but the config was created by pppconfig. Does anyone have pppd experience that could help?
<LinuxGuy2009> Its an IBM with Intel graphics.
<linux> ej osiolki
<IdleOne> linux: please don't post links here
<LinuxGuy2009> This an Intel graphics driver issue maybe?
<linux> jest ktos z polski?
<bazhang> linux, in #ubuntu-pl
<erpingham> !pl | linux
<ubottu> linux: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<linux> tematy tylko ubuntu?
<wildbat> LinuxGuy2009, white boxes? my laptop in intel i945 ~ no issue no idea about the others
<hiexpo> you can't ask  a hacker how to be a hacker  ///// get a grip
<bazhang> hiexpo, ?
<LinuxGuy2009> wildbat: Hmm. Previous releases worked fine on there machine. Its odd.
<linux> a jak bede pisal po polsku to co?
<bazhang> linux, /join #ubuntu-pl
<Viking667> wow. Polish...
<Viking667> Haven't seen that before.
<cowguru2000> wildbat: thanks, i'll try that out
<wildbat> LinuxGuy2009, no tty too..... hmmm weird ~ a memtest may be?
<hiexpo> bazhang,  - CaptainTrek  - is tringto get info on how to hack and saying he's not and i caught him
<GeekSquid> Viking: ubuntu is translated in many languages, cool huh
<IdleOne> hiexpo: CaptainTrek is not trying to learn to hack. I know him and he works for a website design company
<IdleOne> he is cool. my word on it
<Gartral> alright.. i borked grub.. GRUB loading. error: yhe symbol "grub_puts_" not found. grub rescue>
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: Picard or Kirk?
<wildbat> !grub2 | Gartral
<ubottu> Gartral: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Jordan_U> Gartral: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  the ? 'he ask's  ok  if you say so ok
<squiddy> hi, why my webcam and cheese aren't running on youtube?
<Gartral> Jordan_U: yes, it's a vbox install
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: how to uninstall?  its not working with make uninstall
<Jordan_U> Gartral: Try changing the boot order.
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: if make uninstall isn't working its going to be a huge pain
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: you used "sudo make uninstall"?
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: indeed i did
<CaptainTrek> its saying something doesnt exist that it needs
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: can you be more specific?
<CaptainTrek> hang on
<Jordan_U> Gartral: That error means that the grub in your mbr does not match the grub in your /boot, but Ubuntu 10.04 should refuse to upgrade grub without running grub-install to *some* drive, it's just probably not installing to the one you're booted from.
<Gartral> Jordan_U: both have the same grub, with different oses on each, all that will do is hardboot the FC12 install i have
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<Gartral> Jordan_U: awww crap...
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: and you're in the source directory?
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: yes
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: try deinstall, sometimes they use that
<CaptainTrek> Zeike:  isnt working either
 * CaptainTrek is annoyed
<zulgaban> hi
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: you'll have to remove the files manually then =\.  if you run "make install > install.log" you can get a list of all the files you need to remove
<IdleOne> Zeike: is it to late for him to run checkinstall?
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: i'm going to try one last thing first
<Izinucs> zulgaban: 1492 users say hello back... just ask a question and if anyone knows they will answer
<Zeike> oh
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: checkinstall might work
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: I don't have much experience with it though.  Maybe IdleOne can help you more
<CaptainTrek> i'm checking one last thing, trying to install gems first for ruby otherwise i'll have to go through the lengthy thing of removal
<greezmunkey> !grub2 > greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !checkinstall | CaptainTrek
<ubottu> CaptainTrek: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<kevin_> I have a problem with my Mp4 player ,. I can't add files or delete files , they are all locked and can't get permitions on the drive with thunar lunched as root
<CaptainTrek> IdleOne: so if I run that it will load it to a .deb package in Synaptic?
<IdleOne> CaptainTrek: yes
<CaptainTrek> DAMN
<CaptainTrek> its not working
<IdleOne> CaptainTrek: you are in the same directory wher you ran make?
<CaptainTrek> o.O
<CaptainTrek> needs installing first?
<Guest86115> Can anyone help me install intel drivrs
<Guest86115> drivers*
<IdleOne> CaptainTrek: I don't think so if you installed build-essentials
<addri92> alguien habla español?
<IdleOne> !es | addri92
<FACED> Si
<ubottu> addri92: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CaptainTrek> IdleOne: it needed installing
<Zeike> IdleOne, CaptainTrek:  checkinstall isn't included in build essentials
<CaptainTrek> IdleOne: lets say that my system is a piece of crap
<IdleOne> CaptainTrek: and what does that have to do with compiling?
<CaptainTrek> IdleOne: explains why my system is being annoying with me installing stuff with aptitude
<CaptainTrek> >.>
<LinuxGuy2009> Hmm memory check seems fine.
<FACED> Hey I need help setting up a home network server to send protools files from my ubuntu pc to multiple windows pcs, any suggestions on what/how to set up some form of server?
<IdleOne> CaptainTrek: you said something about moving it to a different drive, why not just do a fresh install on that drive?
<CaptainTrek> IdleOne: i dont have the drive yet
<CaptainTrek> xD
<IdleOne> CaptainTrek: patience :)
<LinuxGuy2009> How can I verify if this is a video driver issue?
<CaptainTrek> IdleOne: okay, i'm going to try one last thing xD
<Guest86115> Is there anything for ubuntu and intell drivers like envyng-qt for nvidia and radeon
<Zeike> Guest86115: the intel drivers are included
<Zeike> Guest86115: in a standard install
<Guest86115> Zeike its not detecting them becuase it wont detect my monitor so I cant change the resolution
<Black_Phantom> LinuxGuy2009, try glxgears i guess
<Zeike> Guest86115: but if you want to be sure, check and see if the package "xserver-xorg-video-intel" package is installed
<LinuxGuy2009> ok
<corin_> "Bad: new password is too simple" - can I disable that check?
<Izinucs> I'm deleting all partitions and reformatting a sata drive I have. It seems to get stuck at 25% while writing inode tables.  Is there a tool to check and lockout bad sectors on a drive?
<Izinucs> did we just have a netsplit?  I have messages turned off.
<Gartral> Jordan_U: well.. good thing i didnt do anything important with either vm
<Guest86115> Zeike couldnt find anypackages under sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Jordan_U> Gartral: ?
<Zeike> Guest86115: what does 'apt-cache search xorg intel' show you?
<corin_> Izinucs, maybe 20ish people timed out
<Izinucs> corin_: not much.. k.. it's like all of a sudden everyone has left the building
<homosaur> Does anyone have a link to the list of the software installed with the "basic ubuntu server" software collection when installing jeos?
<FACED> Any help on a home server ?
<Izinucs> FACED: ok.. I'll bite.. what do you want to know?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey guys I have an IBM PC with intel graphics and everything seems to work fine but as soon as we go online with firefox or chromium, the screen goes blank like 2 seconds after and we have no idea why.
<corin_> "Bad: new password is too simple" - can I disable that check in passwd?
<newubuntu> Downloaded Ubuntu 10.04 LTS twice and burned both CDROM and DVD images.  It starts to load then get error Installation Failed, The installer encountered an unrecoverable error.  A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again.  When the desktop session runs, it asks for a username and password.  I restarted and tried Try Ubuntu without installing, install Ubuntu etc...from the main menu. no luc
<Jordan_U> LinuxGuy2009: Are you using Adobe flash?
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah flash is installed from the partner repo. Should I remove it and see if it corrects the issue?
<Guest86115> Zeike a bunch of drivers
<Izinucs> LinuxGuy2009: you can try starting Firefox from a terminal and watch the messages.. might give you a hint as to what is going on.
<Jordan_U> LinuxGuy2009: I would, as it's the only thing I can think of that might be doing odd things with openGL
<LinuxGuy2009> Well thats an issue cause the screen goes black. Cant see any of the desktop at all.
<corin_> only racists dislike black screens.
<LinuxGuy2009> Can I pipe the errors to a file somehow>
<LinuxGuy2009> ?
<jdeloach> Hey, could someone help me find out why my crontab scripts aren't running? Even apps like firefox won't run. Please help!
<IdleOne> !guidelines | corin_
<ubottu> corin_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Zeike> Guest86115: Which packages do you see available?  If its a lot, post them in pastebin.ubuntu.com or something
<Fujk> what is max ram for 64-bit desktop install?
<Zeike> Fujk: the max amount of memory on a 64 bit system will be limited by your motherboard
<Zeike> Fujk: the limit of the OS will be much higher
<newubuntu> Can anybody help with install problems?
<Zeike> LinuxGuy2009: you can pipe the output of a command in a terminal with something like "$ command > file"
<flacom> hi all.. if I connect something to the serial port... how can I know in what tty is connected?
<jdeloach> Could someone help me get my crontab running?
<Guest86115> Zeike http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/437593/
<Jordan_U> LinuxGuy2009: Interesting how your typo was part of the answer to your question :) '> filename" redirects the normal output of a command to a file, '2> filename' redirects the errors.
<IdleOne> Fujk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#Pros_and_cons
<Zeike> Guest86115: the 2nd one on the list, xserver-xorg-video-intel is what you want to make sure is installed
<LinuxGuy2009> Jordan_U: Yeah I knew the > is to redirect output. Does that work with starting an app from command line? So when it crashes or gthe error happens I can restart and come back to read the errors after. That work that way too?
<Jordan_U> LinuxGuy2009: Yes
<Zarrasqueta> Zeike, a vos te chifla el orto
<TheMusicGuy> Is it possible to add an entry to fstab to prevent certain drives from ever being mounted except manually by root? I'm asking because there are other partitions on my system that keep showing up on the desktop, etc. that should not ever be accessed from within Ubuntu.
<LinuxGuy2009> Jordan_U: Ok cool Ill try that on the next test.
<Guest86115> Zeike ok how
<TheMusicGuy> eg. /dev/sda1 none none none none 0 0
<Zeike> Guest86115: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<jdeloach> How does one troubleshoot why crontab isn't running my scripts?
<Zarrasqueta> Zeike, pero sos un hijo de la gran puta, tenés una perra que jode a medio barrio
<sc_> what's the default root password for ubuntu after installation?
<LinuxGuy2009> TheMusicGuy: You can look at man mount to see mount options. I think the default is auto, but you can specify noauto I think.
<Guest86115> Zeike says 0 installed 0 upgraded 0 to remove
<Zeike> Zarrasqueta: My spanish is a little rusty but I know enougy to know that comment was quite obscene
<sc_> what's the default root password for ubuntu ?
<Zeike> Guest86115: do you know what intel chipset you have?  "lspci" might be able to tell you this
<bastid_raZor> !root | sc_
<ubottu> sc_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ironfoot495> Hi is there someone who can show me how to install an HP 6511-SU keyboard on a ubuntu 9.10 OS?
<ironfoot495> I bought it  and I can't seem to get it to work.
<Guest86115> Zeike that doesnt show it, but sticker says atom
<LinuxGuy2009> sc_: CLI commands use "sudo <command>" GUI use "gksudo <command>"
<ironfoot495> I've checked a lot of google info but none has the right info for me.
<TheMusicGuy> LinuxGuy2009: Actually sudo seems to work just fine for both CLI and GUI
<MaT-dg> howto make LIRC work with programs in ubuntu?
<eGe>  Nvidia crash
<LinuxGuy2009> TheMusicGuy: There is a reason for both to exist trust me.
<filipebarros> ping google.com.br
<filipebarros> ae..
<Zeike> Guest86115: I'm not sure if this will work, but you can try.  do "sudo gedit /etc/modules" and add "i915" on an empty line at the end of that file.  You'll have to restart after that
<TheMusicGuy> LinuxGuy2009: *shrug* I never use gksudo, and I haven't run into any problems yet
<IdleOne> !gksudo > TheMusicGuy
<ubottu> TheMusicGuy, please see my private message
<Chuck27> re.com
<hey_joe> how do i start the command line install from the boot: prompt?  i need to use a serial option, i would start the normal install via "install console=ttyS0,9600", but what about for the command line only install?
<IdleOne> TheMusicGuy: that should explain why we recommend gksudo
<filipebarros> Hi, someone test my dyndns? adress: filipebarros.isa.geek.com
<LinuxGuy2009> TheMusicGuy: with gksudo you dont get left with the open terminal for one thing.
<filipebarros> ??
<IdleOne> !ot | filipebarros
<ubottu> filipebarros: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wildbat> how do i make TTY display CJK fonts in the filename correctly ? all it shows now is a diamond. And is there a CJK ime for tty ?
<reya2276> How can I completely remove eclipse including all config files which are under /usr/lib/eclipse?
<hey_joe> hrm
<hey_joe> any help?
<Ziphilt> the login sound will not shut off when i set it to via System->Administration->Login Screen, Ubuntu 10.4
<Guest86115> Zeike ill try that the file was empty but lp in it
<he||phyre> hey people, whats up. any ideas why hibernate shuts off my wifi card and stylus on my tablet running lucid after resume. i need to restart to get them back.
<TheMusicGuy> LinuxGuy2009: I leave the terminal open intentionally so that I can see output and quickly kill the app if it misbehaves.
<rumpsy> hey, need to upgrade from hardy to lucod
<rumpsy> hey, need to upgrade from hardy to lucid
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | rumpsy
<ubottu> rumpsy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sebsebseb> rumpsy: Why do you think that?
<rumpsy> sebsebseb: the steps for mounting iso is not working
<sebsebseb> rumpsy: uhmm you don't upgrade using the ISO
<reya2276> so there is no way to completely remove eclipse and its plugins from the system?
<Ziphilt> repeating: the login sound will not shut off when i set it to via System->Administration->Login Screen, Ubuntu 10.4
<Zeike> reya2276: just delete the files
<vic20gmr> i hav found fglrx drivers in software center, will these improve my perf, and duz any1 have any reason[s] i shudnt install these?
<rumpsy> sebsebseb: i'm not getting the prompt to upgrade
<IdleOne> reya2276: sudo apt-get purge eclipse
<stevecam> hey
<kR15> whaddup
<sebsebseb> rumpsy: ok, but nothing is wrong with Hardy untill  end of April next year, on the  desktop
<sebsebseb> rumpsy: Hardy is still supported on the desktop untill then
<stevecam> im having constant trouble getting Tranmisson to download anything
<reya2276> Zeike: but I have to delete them from /usr/lib
<stevecam> but other torrent clients will download just fine
<reya2276> Zeike: that would mess up the system right?
<vic20gmr> i hav found fglrx drivers in software center, will these improve my perf, and duz any1 have any reason[s] i shudnt install these?
<sebsebseb> stevecam: Open a port?  or just use other clients?
<rumpsy> sebsebseb: its okay, but i want to upgrade :( . . .
<Zeike> reya2276: do what IdleOne suggested.  Come back if that doesn't work
<IdleOne> !upgrade | rumpsy
<ubottu> rumpsy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kR15> man transmission
<stevecam> sebsebseb, it just wont download
<sebsebseb> rumpsy: maybe do a clean install,  so you get Ext4 file system and Grub 2 by default, don't really need either though.
<rumpsy> sebsebseb: clean install ! , omg what about my datas
<bastid_raZor> 0c
<vic20gmr> i hav found fglrx drivers in software center, will these improve my perf, and duz any1 have any reason[s] i shudnt install these?
<vic20gmr> any suggestions are welcome
<sebsebseb> rumpsy: your meant to be backing up data that you want to keep for ages,  some where else anyway, since hard disks can just fail
<kR15> stevecam have you checked the man page or maybe the config files?
<Ziphilt> repeating: the login sound will not shut off when i set it to via System->Administration->Login Screen, Ubuntu 10.4
<rumpsy> IdleOne: i followed the steps from ubuntu to upgrade from iso file, its not working
<Jordan_U> rumpsy: Try pressing alt+F2 (or opening a terminal) and running "update-manager -c"
<IdleOne> rumpsy: use the Alternate CD
<sebsebseb> rumpsy: you can't use the desktop cd to upgrade
<rumpsy> i want upgrading from cdrom
<rumpsy> cdrom or iso file on my desktop
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: not sure, but I think for rumpsy  to be able to upgrade using the alternate, that he would have needed to of installed from the alternate in the first place for 8.04.
<stevecam> i have checked the config and man pages
<kR15> ok have you tried the transmission forums?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: nope
<kR15> is your firewall blocking the application?
<rumpsy> sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0 , this thing i did first
<rumpsy> then i'm not getting any prompt
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: what rumpsy needs is to slow down and listen to the advice given and read the links provided.
<hey_joe> anyone know how to start the command line only install from alternate cd and the boot: prompt? normally it would be F6, command line only install... however i don't get that since its a rack machine instead of a vga machine..
<vic20gmr> bbl
<IdleOne> rumpsy: burn the Alternate CD iso to a cd and then reboot with the Alternate CD in the tray. at the prompt chose Upgrade
<sebsebseb> !alternate | rumpsy
<ubottu> rumpsy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<rumpsy> IdleOne:  the problem is i'm not prompt to upgrade
<stevecam> i hate running upgrades
<IdleOne> rumpsy: NO the problem is you are doing it wrong.
<seryl> I'm looking for a particular python app, it's not supervisord, it's not god, monit, runit, but it's super similar. Anyone happen to maybe have an idea? (Process monitoring/restart/etc)
<IdleOne> rumpsy: go to those links we have given you and read them carefully before running commands
<sebsebseb> stevecam: they tend to work well for me:) and take a while
<Izinucs> Will fsck run on an unformatted drive?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Actually, upgrading via loop mounting should work
<rumpsy> IdleOne: i'll check once again
<stevecam> sebsebseb, i just ran a fresh install when 10.04 came out, when i updated from 9.04 to 9.10 i got all sorts of tiny little problems
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: yes it should but we also need to take into consideration the users skill level.
<sebsebseb> stevecam: they tend to work well, but yes a lot of people got issues after upgarding from 9.04 to 9.10
<goanu> what's the diff between hpijs and hplip?
<kR15> goanu: if i remember correctly i believe one replaced the other and has a bit more functionality, but i could be mistaken
<hey_joe> argh.
<kR15> goanu: i believe that the hpijs is newer
<rumpsy> IdleOne:  you meant do you want me to boot from cd
<kR15> but both work well
<rumpsy> omg !
<IdleOne> rumpsy: yes
<goanu> which should i use for HP Deskjet F380, hpijs or hplip?
<kR15> goanu: let me check
<tripelb> the following plugin has crashed /opt/google/chrome/libgcflashplayer.so
<rumpsy> IdleOne: will be back soon, :)
<IdleOne> rumpsy: it is easier to do and when you are done and have a working system you can give that cd to your friend and they can also install ubuntu :)
<goanu> kR15: pls, and thks in advance.
<tripelb> the following plugin has crashed /opt/google/chrome/libgcflashplayer.so  (9.10 AMD - this time my computer did not freeze up/hang)
 * rumpsy is upgrading from hardy to lucid
 * rumpsy gonna restart hardy now
<kR15> goanu: from the HP website hplip
<kR15> that is what they are saying to use
<goanu> kR15: thks.
<kR15> goanu: no prob!
<RandomBee> How do you share internet in VMware with Ubuntu and Windows?
<RandomBee> Wireless internet
<myrl> any php expert here? i need help with the php in synaptic
<myrl> http://pastebin.com/0KM5gWi7
<goanu> #ubuntu is much more lively than #debian.
<sebsebseb> goanu: people who use Debian don't tend to need loads of support with it
<Izinucs> RandomBee: not sure what you're asking.. you have vmware running and the Guest doesn't have internet?  You might need to put vmware into bridged mode for the guest to access the network
<freehood4all> Anyone know how to get Amarok's Ampache plugin to accept a non-standard webserver port?
<myrl> http://pastebin.com/0KM5gWi7 look at line 26 please help
<IdleOne> myrl: try #php
<myrl> ok
<sebsebseb> goanu: where as most newbies to a Linux distro,  have done Ubuntu in the last few years, so yes this channel is rather big
<RandomBee> Izinucs: I did bridged mode and it didn't work
<myrl> idleone #php goes to ##overflow
<RandomBee> Izinucs: I'll try again I gues
<RandomBee> *guess
<goanu> sebsebseb: it means debian is not attracting newbies.
<elky> goanu, no, they just eat them alive.
<IdleOne> elky +1
<sebsebseb> goanu: Debian can be for newbies as well, but it isn't really for them
<myrl> please help
<kR15> goanu i actually like debian
<Izinucs> RandomBee: if it fails.. you might consider trying virtualbox as a great alternative to vmware
<kR15> goanu: i also like BSD and a few others as well lol
<IdleOne> Let's get back on topic :)
<freehood4all> Debian is great... especially when you learn apt-pinning
<goanu> i don't dislike debian, just being observant about its chat channel.
<RandomBee> Is  virtualbox a little ligher?
<Izinucs> RandomBee: yes.. and easier to use
<kR15> goanu: they are fairly quiet in there sometimes
<kR15> haha
<Izinucs> RandomBee: but don't get it from the repos.. get it direct from them..  that is.. if you need usb support
<freehood4all> Anyone know how to get Amarok's Ampache plugin to accept a non-standard webserver port?
<anthony> hi to all
<yesorno> hi
<kR15> anyone ever used slackware 7.1?
<nom_nom> I'm having a problem installing awn on xubuntu...something about python consistency problems. Any ideas?
<RandomBee> Izinucs: How do I get VMware to stopped running in the background
<bazhang> kR15, what does that have to do with ubuntu
<kR15> im sure someone even remembers the slackware 3...
<squiggly> im having trouble getting wireless to work on my toshiba laptop, what can i do to fix this?
<bazhang> !ot > kR15
<Izinucs> RandomBee: check their docs.. there's a way to stop the service
<ubottu> kR15, please see my private message
<kR15> ill shut up
<ntenis> hello guys..
<ntenis> i need some help..
<kR15> just making small talk
<Izinucs> RandomBee: It's been a couple years since I've used it.. after I made the switch to vbox I never looked back
<snipyz> hello all
<squiggly> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> kR15, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<IdleOne> kR15: #ubuntu-offtopic is awesome for small talk, sometimes even big talk
<kR15> thx IdleOne
<nom_nom> Anybody have any ideas for help with python consistency on xubuntu??
<RandomBee> Izinucs: Thanks, I'm going to mess around with VMware, so I'll let you know how it goes
<Izinucs> sure
<ntenis> i have an ubuntu 9.10 server and i installed ubuntu-desktop and now i cannot ssh anymore.. do you know why?
<tripelb> Hello there? the following plugin has crashed /opt/google/chrome/libgcflashplayer.so  (9.10 AMD - this time my computer did not freeze up/hang)
<okapi14> hi all, I have a ligitech Quickam Fusion as webcam but cheese would not find it. Anyone can help?
<Izinucs> ntenis: reinstall ssh.... sudo apt-get install ssh
<Izinucs> sudo apt-get install -reinstall ssh
<ntenis> but u cannot login
<ntenis> but i cannot login anymore...
<freehood4all> ntenis: is it in a datacenter?
<ntenis> yeah
<freehood4all> hope you have a backup man
<nom_nom> When I try to ./configure for awn, it stops for python consistency issues. any idea why?
<ntenis> i do...
<bonhoffer> is there a room to troubleshoot mail routing -- i updated my sites dns records and am not getting mail now
<riddlebox> how do I set it up so when I hit the super(windows) key the run dialog opens?
<Izinucs> ntenis: why did you install the desktop on the server if it was headless anyway?
<goanu> can't get my hp f380 to print, not even after installing hplip. what to look for?
<ntenis> because i wanted to use remote desktop with gui
<Random833> riddlebox: you know if you do that you can't have it be a modifier anymore, right?
<BrainDance> Hey I have a quick question, I dont need the details of how to do it tonight but I just want to know if this is a feasible idea
<freehood4all> fluxbox is a lot better ntenis
<Random833> and the name 'super' inherently implies a modifier
<riddlebox> Random833: what do you mean modifier?
<Izinucs> goanu: go to http;//localhost:631 and use cups interface directly to see if it's installed correctly with the right driver.
<Random833> you can't do windows+somethingelse anymore to do anything, if you set up windows key alone to do something
<BrainDance> I have a laptop that has a wireless connection to a router, router to modem, standard fare
<BrainDance> the laptop is quite far from the router, and gets an alright connection, but nothing I can do about that
<Izinucs> ntenis: could have remote X with ssh..
<BrainDance> Not far from the laptop is a desktop, with a wireless card, it can connect to the router, but not very well, and drops a lot
<freehood4all> Anyone know how to get Amarok's Ampache plugin to accept a non-standard webserver port?
<Random833> beyond that i think you can just bind Super_L to something in gconf
<ntenis> can i install all the applications to fluxbox? i need wine, handbrake or megui with dotnet
<Random833> bt it will break any <super>somethingelse
<anthony> i have a problem ubuntu 10.04 is not working on my computer this is the error message "give up waiting for root device common problem.... 1)boot args (cat/proc/cmdline)...2)check rootdelay..3)check root...4)missing modules(cat/proc/module:ls/dev)     "alert! /dev/disk/by -uuid/5b2dd967-89cc-499b-9768-f5bfa159) EAF does not EXIT."" please help me... i need help
<darkkrai> hi, I'm connected on my wireless network with my desktop. my friend with a laptop wants to tether his connection to mine via bluetooth, hes on windows 7 and Im on ubuntu 10.4. weve connected via blutetooth and we dont know what the next step is on the windows side
<freehood4all> ntenis: fluxbox is a light-weight GUI
<anthony> it happen when i upgrade it...
<BrainDance> Now, I had an idea, but knowing much, not sure  if this is possible, could I throw in another pcmcia wireless card into the laptop that has a decent connection, and make an ad hoc connection between the laptop with internet and the desktop, and share the laptops internet connection?
<riddlebox> Random833: well if I want to use super+2 to open the run dialog how do I do that?
<BrainDance> because, the laptop and desktop are close by, the connection would be fine
<nom_nom> I have a question...
<ntenis> freehood4all and i wont have any login problems?
<BrainDance> just dont know if thats possible, so I'd appreciate any advice
<goanu> Izinucs: http;//localhost:631 takes me to the Wikipedia page for HTTP!
<nom_nom> I'm trying to install awn, but when I run ./configure, it stops for python consistency issues. any ideas why?
<BrainDance> and all the computers are running ubuntu, one uses wicd to and the other just "Network Manager"
<bazhang> nom_nom, why not install from repos
<Guest37205> *** I have a strange SMB + NFS issue... I need some counselling for my mental health... Anyone knowledgeable in these areas ? ***
<Random833> riddlebox: as far as i know [there used to be a more detailed panel config] the only way is gconf - open up gconf-editor
<nom_nom> what's repos?
<Random833> go to /apps/metacity/global_keybindings, and edit the value of panel_run_dialog to the key combo you want (<super>2 for example)
<bazhang> nom_nom, software repositories; how nearly all ubuntu software comes from
<nom_nom> okay, i'll try that.
<bazhang> nom_nom, the name is avant-window-navigator ; you can sudo apt-get install it
<Random833> gconf is like the registry but just for gnome [and it uses xml and a directory structure for storage instead of a binary database, but that's just details]
<Guest37205> *** I have a strange SMB + NFS issue... I need some counselling for my mental health... Anyone knowledgeable in these areas ? ***
<scunizi> Guest37205: pose the question and see who pops up :)
<anthony> ubuntu 10.04 is not working on my computer
<Tapout> if i dont have a monitor hooked up to the box, does X still come up?  it doesn't seem like it... only when I have a monitor connected and reboot does my tightvnc allow me to connect
<sebsebseb> !work | anthony
<ubottu> anthony: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sebsebseb> anthony: Meaning what exactly, it won't install?
<anthony> it happen when i upgrade it to 9.10 to 10.04
<Tapout> sebsebseb, any idea with my question?  vnc won't connect if no monitor is hooked, so I'm thinking X aint coming up
<nom_nom> bazhang: it's working! thanks! :D
<anthony> this is the errro pls help me
<anthony> i have a problem ubuntu 10.04 is not working on my computer this is the error message "give up waiting for root device common problem.... 1)boot args (cat/proc/cmdline)...2)check rootdelay..3)check root...4)missing modules(cat/proc/module:ls/dev)     "alert! /dev/disk/by -uuid/5b2dd967-89cc-499b-9768-f5bfa159) EAF does not EXIT."" please help me... i need help
<scunizi> Guest37205: are you goint to give any details?
<sebsebseb> Tapout: don't know
<riddlebox> Random833: System -> Prefrences -> keyboard shortcuts
<rickon> I'm cannot get sound to work on my ibm thinkpad minimal karmic install
<sebsebseb> anthony: ok and thats after an upgrade from 9.10?
<moes> Lucid 10.04....Vlc player tracks are playing.....But no sound...Rhythmbox also has no sound
<anthony> yes.. pls help me T_T
<riddlebox> then the one for shows run dialog, alt+f2 I just changed it to alt+r
<scunizi> Tapout: is this a server install with a desktop.. did you enable remote connect before disconnecting the monitor on install?
<sebsebseb> anthony: ok can you do a clean install easilly?
<goanu> Izinucs: ok, you have a ';' instead of a ':' after the 'http'.
<sebsebseb> anthony: normally upgrades go well, but not always
<anthony> what do you mean
<scunizi> goanu: oops.. sorry.. (changed machine.. my nick is now "backwards")
<sebsebseb> anthony: and if an upgrade has messed up it doesn't tend to be that easy to fix
<sebsebseb> anthony: start over,  with Ubuntu 10.04 from the CD
<slinkeey> Hello.. I don't know how to explain this but...... When I open applications I am not getting the tabs on the bottom panel....
<un214> which is why I tend to change sources.list and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<he||phyre> hey people, whats up. any ideas why hibernate shuts off my wifi card and stylus on my tablet running lucid after resume. i need to restart to get them back. seems like a powersaving issue
<anthony> the 10.04 cd is not also working it wont install but it lets me see the bootup screen.
<acerimmer> !checksum>anthony
<ubottu> anthony, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> anthony: got the ISO?
<Jordan_U> anthony: What happens when you try to boot the 10.04 CD?
<TheMusicGuy> There are some devices that "fail to suspend" when I try to suspend. I'm trying to figure out what they are and disable them on my system, but I need help.
<Guest37205> OK, here I go... I am trying to set up ANY decent email program so that it writes its files on a little Windows server I have at home, which is backed up every week. In order to achieve that, I either (i) create symbolic links such as "~/.evolution", "~/.thunderbird" and "~/.opera" to Windows shared folders, and (ii) nfs mount a folder to these same "." directories. I can freely read/write to all these network folders. When I start  anr run the actual
<Guest37205> email programs, they eventually hang for some reason. The case of Opera is easy to reproduce: when I start it the first time, it can create its three first files in the "~/.opera" directory, then it hangs. I am puzzled. HELP
<thebruce> hey guys, is there any way to save all the settings,programs that i currently have in Lucid then restore them in a fresh install?
<okapi14> hi all, I have a ligitech Quickam Fusion as webcam but cheese would not find it. Anyone can help?
<un214> Guest37205: try using a filesystem in an image file on the share instead
<slinkeey> Hello.. I don't know how to explain this but...... When I open applications I am not getting the tabs on the bottom panel....  Maybe they are not considered tabs...
<scunizi> un214: Guest37205 not sure I understand that myself.. can you elaborate?
<BrainDance> heh, hey chuck_ I think we're on the same ISP in the same area :P
<goanu> i am confused with packages. should i install CUPS or CUPSYS?
<abe> hello everyone
<BrainDance> sorry, thats trivial, just seemed funny, what are they odds?
<abe> got a problem in regards to my screen resolution
<abe> anyone here can help?
<un214> too many tools these days break when given a non-POSIX filesystem
<sebsebseb> !ask | abe
<ubottu> abe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> slinkeey: Right click > Add to Panel > Window List
<Guest37205> un214, scunizi, I do not understand why I would use an image file system. I just want to have my files in Windows directories
<sebsebseb> !details | abe
<ubottu> abe: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rickon> I cannot get sound to work on my ibm thinkpad minimal karmic install
<slinkeey> Jordan_U, that was easy
<un214> then get used to saving them locally and running a backup program
<moes>  Lucid 10.04....Vlc player tracks are playing.....But no sound...Rhythmbox also has no sound
<slinkeey> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> slinkeey: You're welcome.
<rickon> tried 5 clean installs of various distros
<Arthur___> question how do i get my virtual machine to recognize the usb ports in virtualbox and ubuntu 10.04?
<rickon> still no sound
<sebsebseb> abe: Whats the actsual problem?
<abe> I have a problem with my ubuntu when it starts up. Once I choose which OS to boot it goes to load, however, it reaches a stall screen with no responses.
<sebsebseb> Arthur___: you will need the version from the website/webserver
<shazbotmcnasty> rickon, maybe you should....get drivers, turn the volume up, plug speakers in, mess with alsa or pulse audio
<Guest37205> un214: maybe I could do this, but both samba and nfs shares are suposed to work
<DingGGu> hey guys, i can't boot windows7
<Guest37205> so I am first trying to fix this
<sebsebseb> Arthur___: also there is a page about setting up USB support on the offical Ubuntu help site, but not sure of the link
<DingGGu> with no error massages
<tertl3> DingGGu: not good
<abe> So, I got the LiveCD and install a smaller partion making 2 ubuntu OS and 1 windows
<rickon> i've tried all of that over and over
<DingGGu> ha...
<goanu> For printing, should i install CUPS or CUPSYS?
<scunizi> Guest37205: I almost missed un214 's posts because he's not using nicks.. I think what he's saying is windows uses a non posix file system and can be prone to errors.. an image file *I think* can be made to look like a posix file system.
<rickon> all the documentation on help.ubuntu
<rickon> the forums
<tertl3> DingGGu: i had same problem, I reinstalled and is wroking fine now
<abe> This problem happened after i upgraded my ubuntu to 9.04
<un214> Guest37205: samba works just fine; however the resulting filesystem is not POSIX
<DingGGu> oops, i can't reinstall..
<sebsebseb> abe: What problem?
<abe> @sebsebseb
<Guest37205> un214: I know samba should work, I've been using it for years
<sebsebseb> abe: I don't know what problem you have, your not being clear
<abe> @sebsebseb when i upgrade my ubuntu to 9.04 the screen to login to ubuntu is not coming up
<un214> Guest37205: way too many programs these days assume POSIX filesystem
<Guest37205> but I can't understand why the execution of email programs referring to data on a samba mount fails
<ElementalDra> Hello, everyone
<abe> @sebsebseb do you understand me?
<un214> because the program in question assumed something was true about the filesystem that wasn't
<sebsebseb> abe: ok log in screen is not showing, when your on which version?
<wers> how do i transfer large files (one huge 7gb file) on ubuntu to an external hd? i always get "file too large" error whether i do it on nautilus or unison
<un214> maybe it tried to create a named pipe, failed, got a regular file when it reopened it, and got confused
<un214> maybe it tried link(2) for file locking
<vic20gmr> will some1 help me understand something? i tried installin fglrx drivers with software center, and they dont seem to work, i have removed them with pkg mangr
<ElemDragon> wers: might be an odd question, but how is the external drive formatted?
<vic20gmr> wut options r there for me to improve video performance?
<wers> ElemDragon, fat32 or ntfs. lemme check
<Guest37205> un214: I used two NFS server programs on XP, by two different companies, and I stayed away from Microsoft's stuff
<lisa_> Strange!  When I issue iptables with the masq command, they are just ignored... Nothing changes in the iptables -L output... Other policy's change just fine.  Anyone else using MASQ with iptables in 10.04?
<abe> @sebsebseb when i am on version 9.04 it does not work. I don't know how to reverse the upgrade, so , i installed another ubuntu OS on top of windows.  the screen does not answer back after some minimal loading
<sebsebseb> abe: if you been upgarding from 9.04 and now have a problem.  Maybe just clean install 10.04,  since you won't have Ext4 file system or Grub 2 anyway.
<tertl3> DingGGu: jsut use windows partition for extra space  :)
<tertl3> dont boot it
<hopeless8009> i need help getting a Belkin F5D8011 up and running on Ubuntu 9.10
<rickon> is anyone familiar with soundcard/driver configuration?  I'm pretty sure that is the problem
<un214> Guest37205: maybe they assumed case sensitive filesystem
<wers> ElemDragon, okay fat32
<ElemDragon> yea..... that's your problem
<sebsebseb> abe: What do you mean on top of Windows?
<abe> @sebsebseb that was going to be my last option, because i have alot installed
<DingGGu> t.t
<abe> @sebsebseb ubuntu installed from windows
<ElemDragon> FAT32 has a file size limit.... i forget exactly what, but i know it's far less than 7GB
<wers> ElemDragon, okay. if i format to ext3, am i fine?
<sebsebseb> abe: ok you used Wubi?
<un214> FAT32 file size limit = 4GB - 1 byte
<arthurmaciel> hi
<arthurmaciel> how can I boot into ubuntu and got straight to the console (not running GDM)?
<abe> @sebsebseb i think i did :)
<ElemDragon> wers, not exactly sure.  never really dealt with Linux file systems too much
<wers> un214, ElemDragon how about the source? doesnt make a diff if it's from ext3 or ext4?
<sebsebseb> abe: Ok so you don't have a proper partitoined install that was made after you booted your computer from the Live CD?
<lisa_> 10.04 failed miserably on my server... I had to back it down to 9.10.  Lockups where I had to hard reset the system...  Also, the 10.04 CD would not run on that system, but worked on others...
<vic20gmr> is there a supernoob # so i can have better chances of being at least acknowledged?
<un214> ext3 is fine
<ElemDragon> well.... if the source can hold a 7GB file.... then there wouldn't be any sort of issue
<sebsebseb> lisa_: oh server, so server edition?
<lisa_> No, it's not much of a server... Just bind and dhcpd
<pLr> vic20gmr: under appearance
<vic20gmr> ?
<sebsebseb> lisa_: oh ok, and yeah sometimes a previous version is better
<sebsebseb> lisa_: or another distro even :D
<ElemDragon> the problem comes into play when you try to transfer a file from a file system that can hold a large file to one that can't.  FAT32 isn't one of those that can handle large files
<lisa_> Strange though, I could ssh to the virtual machine on the desktop when it was locked up, but not to the host system..
<wers> ElemDragon, ok.so the issue just lies in the receiving end. got it. *high five*
<ElemDragon> yep
<sebsebseb> lisa_: I think that kind of stuff can be set up.  Which vm software? Virtualbox?
<abe> @sebsebseb i do have a small perfect partition working enough to try to fix my main ubuntu paritition.  I can boot to terminal with networking capabilites.  Should i try to upgrade from terminal to 10.04? and what is the code for that?
<ElemDragon> i mean... you could always split the file somehow.... but then you'd still run into the issue if you were to transfer another large file later on
<DrDamnit> Greetings. Installing 10.04 LTS x64 server on HP ML150 G6 from USB drive created with PenDriveLinux Universal Installer. "Load installer components from CD" fails. How do I get past this?
<lisa_> VirtualBox.  I use it for my PBX
<p3t3r> hello, i'm attempting to connect two computers through a hub (no DHCP no internet connection) how do i set up the manual ip?
<hopeless8009> can some one help me set up a PCMCIA card
<lisa_> p3t3r, what distro?
<sebsebseb> lisa_: ok theres a good manual you can get from http://www.virtualbox.org server  plus you can get support in #vbox
<vic20gmr> plr: appearance? u mean seting up the "amount" of eyecandy?
<lisa_> No problem with virtualbox
<p3t3r> @lisa ubuntu now, ideally two xboxes later
<miniCruzer> I've got a VPS with 5 IPs on it, and I can't get a server I'm trying to host on there to bind to the desired IP
<scunizi> p3t3r: you can do it with network manager but I've never been able to get the settings to stick through a reboot.. so now I use wicd
<lisa_> It's the host that's giving me grief... Not not since I went back to 9.10
<vic20gmr> pLr: appearance? u mean seting up the "amount" of eyecandy?
<DrDamnit> @p3t3r: http://bit.ly/c5eYsv
<p3t3r> @but what should i enter for 'default gateway'?
<ElemDragon> I'm having a bit of an installation issue with 10.04 x64 myself
<rickon> this is my current alsa info http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e25f69727d454101b52556b15a444c66d93525c6
<abe> @sebsebseb i am going to attempt to upgrade my ubuntu from terminal to 10.04.  maybe with the upgrade i can fix the screen resolution or screen not showing problem
<Tapout> scunizi, it's a ubuntu desktop install with remote connection.. for example, right now with the monitor hooked up and I reboot.. I can login .. if i take the monitor off, reboot, i can never get on via TightVNC, however SSH works
<sebsebseb> abe: uhmm
<scunizi> p3t3r: you don't have to worry about that.
<sebsebseb> !xorg | abe
<ubottu> abe: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<abe> @sebsebseb I will write update-manager -d
<sebsebseb> abe: as for the log in screen
<sebsebseb> abe: you could re install, or try another
<vic20gmr> pLr: if u meant i shud change "eye candy" level for improved performance, thats not wut i mean
<DrDamnit> ElemDragon...same issue I am having?
<TheMusicGuy> what is the command to suspend the laptop (ie. the command that is run when you click the "suspend" option in the logout menu)?
<ElemDragon> DrDamnit:  that issue being?
<lisa_> p3t3r, Ubuntu works great, google "linux interfaces" for examples on how to setup the network manually
<sebsebseb> abe: Is your main Ubuntu install a partitioned install or Wubi?
<vic20gmr> pLr: all three settings dont make urban teror any bettr nor do they improve hulu.com performance either
<ElemDragon> DrDamnit:  oh... no.... not the same issue
<hopeless8009> any one help me set up a PCMCIA card
<DrDamnit> Trying to install from a USB drive, and Ubuntu (Anaconda?) is pissed that I am not using a CDROM.
<vic20gmr> windows apps dont seem to b affected either
<scunizi> Tapout: with the monitor hooked up check system>admin or preferences for remote connectivity.. you have to turn it on and tell it if you want the host to validate the connection or not.. also in the same place you set a password
<ElemDragon> Mine seems to install everything just fine, running dual boot, and after i select to boot into Ubuntu, i get the blinking cursor at the top left for a bit, then nothing
<ElemDragon> or if it goes past that, furthest i seem to get is a Ubuntu wallpaper
<ElemDragon> My monitor actually goes to sleep for a bit
<sebsebseb> ElemDragon: clean install or upgrade?
<DrDamnit> ElemDragon: Is this an upgrade or fresh install?
<Guest84480> im having trouble upgrading ubuntu to 10.04 i get a failed to fetch error. does anybody know whats going on with that?
<ElemDragon> Clean install.  Tried all three possibilities, too.  Windows installer, Desktop disc, and Alternative disc
<sebsebseb> Guest84480: bad repos maybe or  at the moment
<sebsebseb> Guest84480: is for just one or two programs, or loads/everything?
<rickon> I had the same problem. had to go back to karmic, but still no sound
<scunizi> ElemDragon: do you have a sli or gforce motherboard in your machine?
<DrDamnit> Guest84480: Seems that the repo mirrors have been having issues lately. I had a period of a couple hours the other day I couldn't fetch stuff, then...magically it recitified itself.
<ElemDragon> Thinking maybe it's having issues with my video card, seeing as i'm using a GTX 295
<wers> ElemDragon, formatted to ext3.for some reason, i can't write on it at all. is that gparted's default? looks like it's only write-able for root
<DrDamnit> Installing 10.04 LTS x64 server on HP ML150 G6 from USB drive created with PenDriveLinux Universal Installer. "Load installer components from CD" fails. How do I get past this?
<scunizi> ElemDragon: if you have onboard video capability.. remove the gtx board and try the built in one.. see if that works
<ElemDragon> no on-board
<sebsebseb> DrDamnit: you can get server edition support in #ubuntu-server
<scunizi> ElemDragon: is it a gforce MB?
<DrDamnit> sebsebseb: Thanks.
<sebsebseb> DrDamnit: np
<ElemDragon> nope.  Intel P35
<lisa_> All my usb devices show up mounted as root also.... I'm not liking 10.04 much...
<PDG1> So trying to install the LTS and it says "installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again" Should i be worried?
<ElemDragon> wers:  no idea about that.  Never really messed with Linux file systems a lot.  Maybe just try formatting it as NTFS?  Last i checked, Linux supports NTFS for storage....
<sebsebseb> lisa_: Newer is not always better!
<corpse> hey, when i ifconfig it shows that my eth0 is up and runing but when i try to apt-get upgrade i get faliure resolving errors. is there any way to trouble shoot my network connection?
<wers> ElemDragon, yeah. i guess that would work. after googling, it seems that ext3 partitions on externa hds are only for root by default
<scunizi> ElemDragon: well... could be an acpi issue.. and could be a signaling thing with the pci buss.. to test either/both you need to edit the kernel boot line in grub.. not sure how to do the acpi=off thing but the other you add "pci=nomsi" before "quiet splash" in the kernel boot line.
<lisa_> After backing my server down to 9.10 I'm going to back my laptop up there, then bring it back down to 9.10
<sebsebseb> lisa_: and no problems with 9.10?
<scunizi> ElemDragon: it's not a storage issue.... ntfs isn't a good option for data storage on linux
<ElemDragon> scunizi.... is there any way i can edit that from Windows?  haha
<ElemDragon> and i was talking about wers's issue with storage.
<PDG1> If i do an install, do you think it's going to cause terrible problems?
<judy888> Hi folks
<sebsebseb> judy888: Hi
<scunizi> ElemDragon: probably not but you could from a live cd.. you have to mount the root partition after boot and navagate to /etc/grub (forgot the new location)
<lisa_> hi judy888
<judy888> my network manager dosent work properly!
<ElemDragon> that's the other problem.  The Desktop disc, which i'm pretty sure is the live version, didn't want to boot, either
<sebsebseb> !work | judy888
<ubottu> judy888: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<lisa_> What distro judy888
<sebsebseb> !details | judy888
<ubottu> judy888: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rickon> that thing is a robot!
<judy888> it is lucid 10.04
<sebsebseb> judy888: network manager right,  for ethernet or wireless?
<scunizi> ElemDragon: then you could test it with that.. on boot you'll typically get an initial screen.. hit F6 and it should allow you to edit the kernel line right there.. then hit enter to continue the boot process.
<sebsebseb> judy888: What's the exact problem?
<judy888> when I disconnect my modem   and try to reconnect it never does it
<sebsebseb> judy888: ok modem so ethernet connection?
<buddhika> hi
<ElemDragon> scunizi:  ... now that i think about it.... pretty sure it'd be editable from the boot loader, wouldn't it?
<judy888> em   broadband...
<ElemDragon> dual booting 10.04 and Win7
<rickon> I cannot get sound to work on my ibm thinkpad minimal karmic install. This is my 5th clean install.
<scunizi> ElemDragon: perhaps
<sebsebseb> judy888: ok etherneted broadband, why would you want to disconnect that anyway?
<lisa_> judy888, Network manager is kinda quirky.  Can you see the options when you lick on it on the status bar?
<ElemDragon> hmm..... i'll have to try and figure something out i guess....
<ElemDragon> thanks for the help, scunizi
<judy888> I have to remove the modem from the usb port put it back in and then reconnect
<gogeta> man cant figure out this webcam
<gogeta> worked once in cheese then quit
<TheMusicGuy> When I suspend, I get the error "PM: Device 00:02 failed to suspend: error -5" on tty1.
<lisa_> judy888, Oh, usb... I'm having usb issues with 10.04 also.  Everything seems to mount as root... Might be the same problem
<TheMusicGuy> I think it may be the reason I can't suspend.
<judy888> yes lisa   I can see the icons
<scunizi> ElemDragon: good luck.. different configurations can be quirky depending on the hardware.. remember with windows nothing really works right until you install the Motherboard driver, usb, network, video etc etc.. each OS has it's hurdles to jump..
<TheMusicGuy> How can I figure out what device is "00:02" and disable it?
<lisa_> judy888, I'm not sure what usb connections look like in network-manager.
<sebsebseb> judy888: Had a previous version of Ubuntu on there that worked ok?   Well not really a solution to the issue, but could try one.
<gogeta> lisa_: the ame is a pci t other
<gogeta> or
<gogeta> lisa_: would still ahow as eth or wlan
<lisa_> judy888, so it just drops out on you?
<judy888> I have enable broadband  and it is checked
<sebsebseb> lisa_: judy888 USB yes, can be a bit odd in Ubuntu at times, maybe the release notes mention something about that.
<sebsebseb> !notes | lisa_ judy888
<ubottu> lisa_ judy888: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<lisa_> judy888, When it does, check the output from ifconfig and then cat /etc/resolv.conf.  Take a look at this when it's working too... I bet something is dropping out there.
<gogeta> sebsebseb: your telling me i got my xbox live cam to work 1 time and not again
<gogeta> sebsebseb: even if i repete the steps i did when it worked
<sebsebseb> gogeta: uhmm I guess your lucky to get Microsoft hardware working with Ubuntu, since Microsoft don't like Linux distros much, even though they  also use them them selves here and there
<gogeta> sebsebseb: the uvc drivers supports it
<hopeless8009> does any on know how to use a windows driver in Ubuntu 10.4
<vexati0n> they gave up on fixing Ubuntu One, didn't they.
<hopeless8009> i mean 9.10
<sebsebseb> gogeta: well Microsoft keyboards and  mouses should be ok, but  other hardware hrm
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: you can't  except for wireless
<edbian> hopeless8009, Unless your talking about a wireless driver you can't
<judy888> no lisa it only happens if I click on the  icon (lwhich ooks like signal strenght)
<judy888> no lisa it only happens if I click on the  icon (looks like signal strenght)
<gogeta> sebsebseb: its just a standerd webcam usb driver it uses knothing spicel
<lisa_> I'd say it's a major bug...
<hopeless8009> sebsebseb; thats what i want to use it for
<hyb> after install xubuntu ,win7 disappear
<sebsebseb> gogeta: right, but
<judy888> and then select  disconnect
<lisa_> I like 9.10 better
<hyb> my win7 lost
<hopeless8009> sebsebseb: its a PCMCIA card
<sebsebseb> gogeta: you could say something like that about an old Lexmark printer for example, and have it not working in Ubuntu
<rickon> lisa- me too
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: PCMCIA is wireless?
<hopeless8009> PCMCIA its the interface
<gogeta> sebsebseb: thats the strage part it worked i saw m ulgy mug in cheese shut it down whent to take a pic dead
<hopeless8009> its an add on card
<rickon> well, conisdering that 10.04 never worked
<edbian> sebsebseb, He has a wireless card that is connected via pcmcia.  Haven't you ever seen one before?
<lisa_> hopeless8009, what wireless card are you using?  do you know the chipset?
<sebsebseb> gogeta: just, because something is a USB device, does not mean that it will just work in a Linux distro.  oh sure for stuff like USB sticks and external hard drives and mouse and keyboard,  that  will useauly be alright, but other hardware probably not quite
<lisa_> I'm also running CentOS 5.4 and Suse 11.2
<ForgeAus> any wubi gurus here?
<acerimmer> hyb: u mean it doesn't show up on the boot menu or it's GONE?
<hopeless8009> no i dont know the chipset its a belken F5D8011
<sebsebseb> edbian: uhmm  maybe at some stage, I use ethernet :)
<edbian> ForgeAus, I don't think there are any wubi gurus outside of the developers
<lisa_> hopeless8009, I had to use a wired connection on my laptop, then use the hardware drivers utility to add support for my wireless.
<sebsebseb> gogeta: configuring webcams isn't my area
<gogeta> sebsebseb: everyone says just plug it in do modprobe uvcvideo and it should work and it did then when i whent to do it again after reboot no luck
<ForgeAus> having trouble booting, /scripts/init-premount/lvm2: line39: add mountroot_fail_hook: not found ??
<ForgeAus> I'm not even using lvm afaik
<hyb> acerimmer, yes
<rickon> Would anyone be willing to take a look at my alsa configuration and point in the right direction?
<lisa_> My logitech webcam works fine, nothing had to be done, and skype is happy with it.
<hopeless8009> lisa: who did you do that
<buddhika> hi
<Flynsarmy> I have a process called gnome-power-manager taking up 515MB of memory...that can't be normal can it?
<hyb> acerimmer, also after update-grub
<sebsebseb> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<gogeta> sebsebseb: lol
<lisa_> hopeless8009, I connected to the router with a cable, then when it was up and working fine, I went to "system/administration/hardware drivers.
<gogeta> sebsebseb: if that helped i wouldent be hear
<sebsebseb> gogeta: thought I would do the factoid, even though you would probably find it useless
<WarCthulhu> What do I download if I want to use java? is it the OpenJDK?
<acerimmer> hyb: Wubi install or side by side dual boot installation?
<rickon> hello?
<sebsebseb> !java | WarCthulhu
<ubottu> WarCthulhu: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<Flynsarmy> Is it safe to end process gnome-power-manager lol
<PryMaL> WarCthulhu: java in your browser? or are you writing aps?
<gogeta> sebsebseb: conserding the guide there worked one time and not again lol
<buddhika> how to hack log on screen
<sebsebseb> gogeta: the version could matter
<sebsebseb> gogeta: of Ubuntu
<judy888> well Ive just read http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004   but no mention of problem or solution
<sebsebseb> gogeta: for example maybe it worked fine on 9.10, but not on 10.04
<gogeta> sebsebseb: all done under lucid
<ForgeAus> Flynsarmy: sooner or later you realize nothing is ever completely safe...
<sebsebseb> judy888: ok well I said it might mention, however yeah USB's hrm
<gogeta> sebsebseb: as i said worked once not again
<sebsebseb> lisa_: ah yes you said USB wants root? well that will be to  do with permissions then
<sebsebseb> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<hyb> acermmer:not wubi
<lisa_> sebsebseb, No, whenever I plug in a usb device, it mounts on it's own as root, and gets on my desktop.  But you can't unmount it etc...
<ZykoticK9> Any suggestions for an alternative to either gdesklets (suffering https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdesklets/+bug/569714 ) or Google Gadgets (display on all desktops)?
<sebsebseb> lisa_: maybe you can if  your root for nautilus for example, but if you do that, got to be careful
<lisa_> I'm trying to find someone to test ip masqurading for me... Anyone using it on 10.04?
<Flynsarmy> ForgeAus, i'm wondering if leaving a PHP process runnign overnight is causing gnome-power-manager to take up that amount of memory...because according to PHP get_peak_memory_usage() it's using up 501480 bytes...
<judy888> lisa   when I  insert my usb modem , I never unmount it
<krimoral> where do i go if i want to change or disable the login sound for ubuntu? i've seen different links from around the web on how to disable, but none of them seem to be up to date methods for turning it off or changing it
<ForgeAus> Flynsarmy: uh, that sounds beyond my knowledgebase...
<lisa_> sebsebseb, I just open a terminal and unmount it.... or just pull it out!
<Flynsarmy> ForgeAus, ok i'm going to end process it...if my laptop explodes i'm blaming the #ubuntu channel
<lisa_> 9.10 worked great on all the usb devices.
<HoboSteaux> is anyone here familliar with TAP vpn interfaces / layer 2 traffic?
<sebsebseb> lisa_: uhmm?
<ForgeAus> Flynsarmy: besides I don't tend to use Gnome
<gogeta> Flynsarmy: ubuntu take no responsabilty for exploded laptops
<gogeta> lol
<krimoral> :D
<okapi14> hi all, I have a ligitech Quickam Fusion as webcam but cheese would not find it. Anyone can help?
<hopeless8009> Lisa: what wireless dirver did you sue
<ElemDragon> scunizi:  well, i tried the whole "pci=nomsi" bit and i was able to see the boot logo, it allowed me to log in, and seemed to stop doing anything after that, just leaving me sitting there staring at the wallpaper and cursor
<hopeless8009> use
<gogeta> okapi14: lol im having the same issue with my xvox live cam found it once never again
<sebsebseb> lisa_: I am thinking gksudo nautilus and then you become root in the file manager,  and maybe you can then unmount  the USB drive as well  and you could change permissions on it easilly and stuff like that.  Got to be careful if using that though, so you dont for example accidently delete system files and that kind of thing.
<Flynsarmy> OK...killing gnome-power-manager didn't explode my laptop but i'm guessing i now have no power management? that can't eb good in the long run
<gogeta> okapi14: try sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<jim__> Anyone know where I can find the startup sound for Ubuntu 4.10?
<lisa_> Flynsarmy, It's good to get rid of processes you don't need.  As long as you just kill it, then a restart would recover if it was something you need.  Live and learn.
<gogeta> okapi14: turned on my cam once maybe you will have better luck
<sebsebseb> jim__: virtual machine the ISO and get it from that?
<scunizi> ElemDragon: you got further then before.. I suppose that work up to a point but there's more happening. maybe the acpi part.. google for that or maybe someone here will know what to include on the kernel line
<hopeless8009> Lisa: i enabled a wireless driver but when i got to connect it says device not ready?
<jim__> sebsebseb, hoping I wouldn't have to install a virtual machine and another version of ubuntu just to get a sound file.
<lisa_> sebsebseb, I just want it to work the way it should/used to.  I'll wait a few more days for updates to 10.04, then it's back to 9.10
<sebsebseb> lisa_: uhmm
<okapi14> gogeta: no chance
<lisa_> What sound file you need?
<sebsebseb> lisa_: I don't think any updates for 10.04, will fix your issue
<sebsebseb> lisa_: or not any time soon anyway
<gogeta> okapi14: lol well that modprobe should tell your quickcam what driver to use
<lisa_> sebsebseb, So 10.04 will never work with usb devices?  say it isn't so!
<sebsebseb> lisa_: espeasily since how it's security updates, and well a for backports later on for the server edition anyway
<gogeta> okapi14: those normaly use uvc
<sebsebseb> lisa_: security updates only, and a few backports later on at least for the server edition anyway
<scunizi> lisa_: "it isn't so"  ..
<hopeless8009> can some one help me set up a PCMCIA wireless card
<lisa_> I have two usb hard drives with encrypted files systems on there that I'm unable to access...
<gogeta> lisa_: mine has no problem with usb stuff
<gogeta> lisa_: other then driver realted
<sebsebseb> lisa_: oh right
<lisa_> hopeless8009, What happened?  Did you try what I said?
<sebsebseb> lisa_: yes if you use encyrption with Ubuntu, you can end up with issues
<lisa_> gogeta, 10.04?
<maouna> failed to print a .doc file from OpenOffice. no response from printer. error file shows " Can't find initialization file gs_init.ps." "May not be a PDF file (continuing anyway)".
<gogeta> lisa_: up plug in the usb hdd all the time it mounts right up
<gogeta> ep
<sebsebseb> !wireless | hopeless8009
<ubottu> hopeless8009: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maouna> why is the printer expecting a pdf file?
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: so its figure out how to do it natively if you can, or use a Windows driver with Ndiswrapper, basically
<lisa_> gogeta, I wish mine worked, any idea what packages I could re-install to fix it?
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: and if you don't get anywhere with either of those,  I know of another distro or two where it may just work
<gogeta> lisa_: well even if it mounts root you can still use it
<hopeless8009> sebsebseb: i thank im going to have to use a windows driver
<lisa_> gogeta, not very well, it's not right...
<gogeta> lisa_: if its a ntfs drive it may be flagged dirty and refusing to mount rw
<hopeless8009> sebsebseb: its Belken N1
<lisa_> gogeta, no, it mounts on it's own just fine, only as root....
<sebsebseb> !belken
<gogeta> lisa_: chkdsk it in windows to fix that
<gogeta> lisa_: yea but if ntfs flaged it will only mount read only
<PDG1> well regardless... I decided it didn't matter if it worked the first time or not. Can i at least get someone to wish me luck :P lol
<nevint> helo
<lisa_> gogeta, I don't think that would work on a ext4 encrypted file system...  :-P
<nevint> friend's
<gogeta> lisa_: its a ext4 drive?
<gogeta> lisa_: normaly its people with ntfs drives that have this problem
<lisa_> gogeta, Yes, I formatted it as ext4/encrypted using 9.10.  Other thumb drives I have behave the same way, but are the normal fat format like windoze uses.
<sebsebseb> lisa_: yes encryption can go oddly
<sebsebseb> lisa_: how to explain this uhmm
<sebsebseb> lisa_: basicaly as far as I know
<sebsebseb> lisa_: if you made the encrypted file system with in your case 9.10, you might actsaully need 9.10 to open it up
<lisa_> But the other drives/thumb are not encrypted, just plain old usb devices.
<gogeta> lisa_: well you can leave them as is and if you need to write data to them use sudo cp or mv from term
<lisa_> I hope not, I have 2TB of data on that drive....
<sebsebseb> lisa_: ok and the ones that aren't encyrypted open up ok or? w hat file system are they in?
<gogeta> lisa_: if you dont wanna ggo su with natuils
<sebsebseb> lisa_: also I recommend only using encryption when you truely have to use it, otherwise don't bother, you can get issues later on
<lisa_> gogeta, Nope, I'd rather go back to 9.10 than work with a ugly system.
<sebsebseb> lisa_: in fact if things go wrong enough, you won't be able to get into the data again, if it's encrypted
<gogeta> lisa_: kinda more secure that way
<gogeta> lisa_: no user could write to themwithout sudo
<gogeta> lisa_: maybe be by desine
<lisa_> Any good admin could get to the data though.
<sebsebseb> lisa_: an ugly system?
<lisa_> sebsebseb, You know, having to drop to root to do something that you should have to do...
<sebsebseb> lisa_: ok I read that wrong, thought you were saying 9.10 looked ugly
<gogeta> lisa_: acully it used to be that way
<gogeta> lisa_: ubuntu made it less secure for ease of use
<lisa_> sebsebseb, No, 9.10 would mount anything and put it on the desktop *mounted as the user* and even prompted for the encryption key.
<sebsebseb> lisa_: Ubuntus encryption probably isn't as secure as you think it is, also before I read a good article about how full hard disk encryption may not be as secure as people think it is
<gogeta> you could guve the usr account mount acess
<oldcrow> to register a nickname do I follow the directions from the freenode site and type in here "/msg nickserv register" and then a password and valid e-mail address?  Is that how to register?
<gogeta> lisa_: you could give the usr account acess to mount
<gogeta> lisa_: giving it full contole
<lisa_> gogeta, Nope, it should work right...
<PDG1> oldcrow, i think so
<gogeta> lisa_: lol
 * lisa_ is going to call it a night
<gogeta> lisa_: its a random bug i think you need a certen setup for it to show being i have no problem with users and mounts
<KAMI> ÏÖÔÚÄĸöLinux×ÀÃæϵͳºÃÓÃЩ
<oldcrow> does the fact that it is a command mean it won't show up in this general chat?
<PDG1> no
<PDG1> because you're putting /msg in front it's like you're messaging nickserv
<lnostdal_> how do i edit video under linux? .. i need something that can cut and concatenate clips etc., and add/replace audio ..  (before proposing something based on you googling "video editor linux" i'd like to know if you have managed to, yourself, do the operations mentioned)
<DuvyDude>  keep getting this error when I try to open folders and my hard drive:  Nautilus could not create the required folder "/home/casey/.nautilus".  Before running Nautilus, please create the following folder, or set permissions such that Nautilus can create it.
<lisa_> gogeta, I wish I didn't have the bug!!
<gogeta> lnostdal_: acidmux is a video app but thers lots
<gogeta> lnostdal_: avidmux
<oldcrow> OK  Thank You PDGI!
<edbian> DuvyDude, Odd.  Your permissions in your home are off!
<DuvyDude> !edbian how do I fix that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PDG1> oldcrow, np
<lisa_> DuvyDude, sudo chmod -Rv /home/casey casey
<hopeless8009> sebsebseb: what is ndiswrapper
<edbian> DuvyDude, go to the terminal and cd ..
<edbian> DuvyDude, Do you know what that does?
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: a program that allows the Windows driver .inf file  to work as the driver for wireless in a Linux distro
<lisa_> DuvyDude, sudo chown -Rv /home/casey casey
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: pretty easy to use and set up to use, but I don't remember the details
<gogeta> lisa_: see told ya it was easy to fix
<edbian> DuvyDude, You can do what lisa told you.  I was going to explain each step
<lisa_> DuvyDude, sudo chmod -Rv /home/casey ug+rwx
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: also theres a page on the  Ubuntu help site about it, but I don't have the link
<hopeless8009> ok thanks
<judget> what is the best way to make a raid in 10.04?
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: if you can't get it working natively or with Ndiswrapper.  You could try a distro such as Mandriva, where your wireless is more likely to just work.
<DuvyDude> ‫‎The commands did not work
<edbian> sebsebseb, You really think Mandriva will work better
<gogeta> sebsebseb: lol mandrive is for sale again maybe you should buy it :)
<sebsebseb> edbian: oh I know
<lisa_> gogeta, What you mean?  did you find a solution for me?
<sebsebseb> gogeta: here we go this again
<sebsebseb> gogeta: right getting the link
<edbian> DuvyDude, navigate your terminal to one level above your /home/userName
<edbian> DuvyDude, Do you know what that means?
<sebsebseb> edbian: yes for wireless and pulseaudio, it tends to work better, and just work
<DuvyDude> ‏‎‭no
<ForgeAus> mandriva hmm... I prefer PCLinuxOS
<edbian> sebsebseb, Never knew that!
<hopeless8009> sebsebseb: i may end up doing that becasue i didnt do my research before buying this card form what i read on forms its a pain to get up if you can
<lnostdal_> no drag and drop of video/audio files etc., gogeta ? ..   kinda like multiple layers in photoshop
<DuvyDude> ‪no I dont.  I'm completely new to ubuntu
<edbian> DuvyDude, This might be a long and complicated convo.  PM me?
<lisa_> DuvyDude, The first one I gave you was wrong.. How about the other two
<ForgeAus> never had any luck with Mandriva itself... although I do like that Lycoris was absorbed into it
<edbian> DuvyDude, Are you ready to learn a lot ;) ??
<lnostdal_> i should just install windows 7 already .. and run linux under virtualbox .. heh .. server and programming stuff is most excellent, but daily "fun" stuff is just a constant hassle
<PDG1> whoakay... so i just did an install of 10.04 and it's stuck at the boot screen with a flashing curser... nothing else
<gogeta> lisa_: founs say install usbmount
<gogeta> lisa_: `they also said hal may have gotten installed cousing the problem
<sebsebseb> gogeta: http://blog.mandriva.com/2010/05/12/about-mandrivas-current-situation/  also they have had problems before.  some comments on this link and can get on a good article about the history. http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2010031200335OSMD
<lisa_> gogeta, Doing it now... I thought it was installed already
<gogeta> lisa_: sudo apt-get remove hal
<HoboSteaux> im afraid i cant l;et you do that lisa_
<gogeta> lisa_: maybe a old dpendcy
<scunizi> how do you install plugins for chrome?
<gogeta> HoboSteaux: lol
<lnostdal_> avidemux can't do even the most trivial stuff .. even "Windows Movie Maker" can handle this ..  *sigh*
<HoboSteaux> anyone know a irc channel for advanced networking?
<xangua> scunizi: go to the chrome addon's web
<sebsebseb> ForgeAus: yes PC LInux OS is also good, and a Mandriva fork, as I assume you already know
<gogeta> lisa_: the guy said after removing hal his stuff stoped getting mount root
<lisa_> HoboSteaux, Great!  How about helping me with network bridging?
<Joelito> question, anyone here uses lighttpd and got it working?
<HoboSteaux> htats what im trying to get help with lisa_
<lisa_> gogeta, WOWW  it says it's going to remove a bunch of x stuff if I try to remove hal
<moetunes> HoboSteaux: there's ##networking iirc
<HoboSteaux> ty
<ForgeAus> sebsebseb yes I already knew that.. but I've had far more success with "just works" using PCLinuxOS than Mandriva itself, in fact I've had very little success at all with mandriva
<gogeta> lisa_: thats not good its depding on something
<lisa_> HoboSteaux, I tried all day today to get masq working, and it never changed IPtables at all.
<gogeta> lisa_: and probly why your having this issue
<sebsebseb> edbian: Sometimes other distros are better as I assume you also know,  depending on user and hardware.  I would like Desktop Linux to have a nice big market share,  I don't care so much about which distros are part of that market share.
<lisa_> gogeta, If my backup was done, I'd say go for it and see what happens....
<edbian> sebsebseb, What is the best distro in your opinion?
<gogeta> lisa_: probly nuke the system
<Bigshot> how can i share internet via bluetooth from ubuntu to windows 7??
<Ramza> I hate to be a bother but I have a problem I've been trying to fix for like six months with this computer here
<edbian> sebsebseb, Maybe this is a bit off-topic ;)
<sebsebseb> edbian: there isn't one depends on the user
<gogeta> lisa_: or at least x
<sebsebseb> edbian: best is opinion and does not exist
<Ramza> it's ubuntu 9 but i've had the problem since before i upgraded when it was 8 - basically apt-get is busted
<Ramza> running apt-get update finds some of the stuff but then fails on a bunch of the later repos and exits out - can't install anything, etc.
<Ramza> any ideas how to deal with this?
<gogeta> lisa_: ok if usbmount was aruldy installed remove it
<gogeta> lisa_: i guess its a old package to
<lisa_> gogeta, Strange... I used package manager and it did remove hal just fine.  but "apt-get remove hal" was going to remove most of x
<gogeta> lisa_: someone said that fixed it for him
<gogeta> lisa_: strange
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: PC Linux OS is also good.  Well good luck getting your wireless working in a Linux distro :)
<moetunes> Ramza: have you edited the file   /etc/apt/sources.list   at all?
<gogeta> lisa_: probly would have to restart for the change to take efect
<Bigshot> how can i share internet via bluetooth from ubuntu to windows 7??
<hopeless8009> sebsebseb: thanks for the info you good about being helpful. right now im runnign updates to make sure there are no new ones
<hopeless8009> i have a good feeling im going to have to use that one program
<Ramza> moetunes: a billion times by now
<lisa_> gogeta, Ok, I'm going to bounce and see if it works...  brb
<Ramza> moetunes: it was broken before I touched it, but now it's been messed with a lot
<moetunes> Ramza: is there more then one ubuntu version mentioned in it?
<fcorm6> hey all...installed wubi...restarted and nothing ...this is all on xp ...tx for any help
<moetunes> Ramza: can you paste it pls?
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ramza> moetunes: sure -
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: I used to be an Ubuntu fan boy not anymore though, for just over a year,  now i'll tell people about other distros as well, and suggest it even, when it may be better for them.
<gogeta> sebsebseb: go buy mandriva lol
<Bigshot> how can i share internet via bluetooth from ubuntu to windows 7??
<moetunes> !ics > Bigshot
<ubottu> Bigshot, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: I think honest support is the best, instead of pretending that one distro is the best.
<gogeta> hopeless8009: you again
<sebsebseb> gogeta: keep it on topic :)
<gogeta> hopeless8009: what you brake today lol
<lisa_> gogeta, nope still doing it...
<xangua> fcorm6: is ubuntu listed in your apps¿¿ check in the configuration panel
<Bigshot> thanks moetunes
<gogeta> lisa_: did you remove usbmount
<moetunes> np
<sebsebseb> gogeta: you could say I wasn't just now, but I am trying to help someone get away from Windows, which I assume is why they are here
<lisa_> gogeta, HA!!! I just removed usb mount and now it worked!!!
<hopeless8009> gogeta: no such thing as a stupid question but since you ask im trying to get a PCMCIA wireless card working
<Ian___> hi when I use pstree it types funny characters on screen eg ââ  (how do I fix ?)
<gogeta> lisa_: :) problem fixed
<gogeta> lisa_: just had some leftovers from 9.10
<sebsebseb> gogeta: plus help solve bug 1 a bit :)
<sebsebseb> !bug1
<lisa_> I guess.
<gogeta> lol you got another
<Ramza> moetunes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437642/
<moetunes> k
<sebsebseb> gogeta: http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<TissueTissue> Hey I have installed the adobe flash player plugin and I'm using it with firefox. Now I have a page where a little window can be seen which says: " <website> tries to get access to camera and microphone....." and then there is a permit and a deny button, but somehow I can't click on this thing. Does anybody know why?
<explorealex> i face a problem on ubuntu 9.10, i have set the settings in display to "blank screen when lid is closed" when i do close the lid and then re-open i can not see my workspace and the screen remains blank. what should i do? i have to restart the laptop and start all over again. please help.
<TissueTissue> the flashplayer work when I try it on youtube
<lisa_> Now for my encrypted drive...
<gogeta> lisa_: lol if one mounted usr i dont see why the encrypted whont
<lisa_> Yippie  It worked.  Prompted for the password, and opened just fine.
<moetunes> Ramza: tried with the cd line commented?
<Ramza> hm, no
<Talon_> I installed a game from the repository called frozen-bubble.. well it won't run, its locked up, end process doesnt work in system monitor, nor does a "ps ax | grep frozen" and kill the pid number, its using my cpu 100% and its hard to do anything
<Ramza> let me try that now moetunes
<moetunes> k
<explorealex> i face a problem on ubuntu 9.10, i have set the settings in display to "blank screen when lid is closed" when i do close the lid and then re-open i can not see my workspace and the screen remains blank. what should i do? i have to restart the laptop and start all over again. please help.
<gogeta> lisa_: and a quick google earch led to the fix :P
<Ramza> moetunes: commented, makes no difference
<lisa_> gogeta, I should have worked on that all day instead of my iptables issue.
<Ramza> is there a convenient way to copy large amounts of text from terminal? (vertically more than the terminal can display at one time)
<moetunes> Ramza: it looks fine apart from all the commented lines - can you paste the error apt produces?
<lisa_> Ramza, I use the mouse and highlight/middle click
<gogeta> lisa_: use ufw to configure your firewall its alot easer then iptables
<lisa_> gogeta, does ufw have a gui?
<RandomBee> lisa_: ufw is REALLY easy to setup
<gogeta> lisa_: acully yes
<RandomBee> You don't need a GUI
<RandomBee> We are Linux users!
<gogeta> lisa_: but them term commands are easy
<gogeta> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<fcorm6> xangua..it appears on my programs (ad/remove) folder and I see it the drive I installed to...but its not on the "all programs" menu!
 * lisa_ is lol... True!  we are used to the command line!  I have always liked fwbuilder
<Ramza> moetunes k, one second
<lisa_> doesn't ufw just modify the iptables ?
<gogeta> lisa_: and the gui is called gufw or firestarter as it says if you with to have a gui
<gogeta> lisa_: yes but its alot easer
<Ramza> moetunes:
<Ramza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/437647/
<gogeta> lisa_: allow ips open ports etc
<moetunes> k
<litropy> When 10.10 Alpha comes out, must I run update-manager -d, or may I just aptitude update && safe- or full- upgrade?
<lisa_> gogeta, Ok, playing with gufw now....
<sebsebseb> litropy: uhmm
<xangua> litropy: or wait to the final stable release
<sebsebseb> litropy: when it comes out it will be rather similar to Lucid, and you shoudn't really run it on your actsual computer, that your using for your computer useage, only a test computer or virtual machine really
<gogeta> xangua: umm lucid is final but its lts so bug fixes will keep coming
<moetunes> Ramza: why are you logged in as root? - seems that might be your issue - try it as a user with sudo pls - and where does   http://dl.google.com stable/main Packages    come from?
<lisa_> ok, where the heck did gufw go.. in what menu....
<gogeta> lisa_: probly system admin
<xangua> gogeta: (22:46:18) litropy: When 10.10 Alpha comes out
<gogeta> lisa_: thats genrelly apps that mod the system go to
<lisa_> yep, it's called Firewall Configuration... got it...
<hopeless8009> sebsebseb: when i sue the windows wireless diriver i get "unable to see if hardware is present"
<Ramza> moetunes: same deal if I sudo, i just have habit of doing "su - " instead, logged into the OS as user though
<lisa_> trying to see if gufw will use masq
<gogeta> hopeless8009: its a good idea to use the nids driver if it was included
<Ramza> as far as the dl.google.com stable/main Packages
<Ramza> I actually have no idea
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: ok so you got Ndiswrapper now?
<Ramza> it's been a while since i gave up on messing with sources.list
<atroy1994> can anyone help me?
<hopeless8009> sebsebseb:yes i do
<gogeta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Fudge> whats opera called to install with apt-get?
<PDG1> atroy1994, that depends... I not really a doctor
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: I don't remember the details, but  as far as I know, you got to run some commands, before the driver will work, which commands I don't remember.
<moetunes> Ramza: http://dl.google.com stable/main Packages - wasn't in the sources.list file you showed me...
<gogeta> Fudge: opera i beleve
<atroy1994> will i hav 2 remove windows b'fore installing ubuntu?
<xangua> Fudge: opera ins not in ubuntu repositories......still
<Fudge> said no installation candidate
<gogeta> Fudge: thats ok
<hopeless8009> sebsebseb: so i should search ubunut forms then
<xangua> Fudge: you can download it from it's web
<Fudge> yup
<hopeless8009> gogeta: any ideas
<edbian> atroy1994, nope
<gogeta> Fudge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: there's a community page or something,  maybe I can find it hold on
<atroy1994> thanks
<PDG1> atroy1994, you do have the option of installing them side by side... I've heard it's usually a good idea to defragment a windows partition before you set up a dual boot
<lisa_> How about a graphical app to manage the known_host file!
<gogeta> lisa_: allowing a ip has the same effect i beleve
<gogeta> lisa_: as in the firewall whont block it
<atroy1994> is installation of ubuntu easy?
<PDG1> atroy1994, I've also read that it's better to have windows installed first.
<PDG1> atroy1994, I did it :P so it can't be that hard
<gogeta> lisa_: if you talking abought ssh after it connect it gets aadded to known_host
<lisa_> But i need to do NAT from one nic to another...
<atroy1994> is it a long processs?
<gogeta> lisa_: you mean a cat 5
<lisa_> I know, but as much ssh as I do, I have multiple lines in known_hosts and have to go clean it up.
<edbian> atroy1994, It is about 1000 x's easier than installing windows
<explorealex> i face a problem on ubuntu 9.10, i have set the settings in display to "blank screen when lid is closed" when i do close the lid and then re-open i can not see my workspace and the screen remains blank. what should i do? i have to restart the laptop and start all over again. please help.
<Babalabon> I think linux should steal the windows7 taskbar grouping  for ubuntu
<atroy1994> how much time is taken?
<gogeta> lisa_: are you talking abought a cat 5 link to 2 nics
<moetunes> Ramza: you don't have a country in front of archive.ubuntu - e.g.   http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<lisa_> gogeta, I have a laptop connected to wireless fine.  My ethernet port is unused, I wan to use it to provide internet to a desktop through my laptop.
<Ramza> moetunes: is there a sources.list i can just copy from?
<gogeta> lisa_: then a cat 5 link
<PDG1> atroy1994, usually depends on hardware but I'm installing it on a computer that has 3. GHz and ~700MB or RAM... it's taking me 20 minutes or so
<gogeta> lisa_: the most pc will need a dhcp server installed
<gogeta> host
<lisa_> I've done it before, but today I could never the IP masq to work at all.
<hopeless8009> sebsebseb: i thank i just found the link
<lisa_> There's a host dhcp server on my net.
<edbian> atroy1994, Depends on your processor and cd drive speed.  Usually about an hour on "normal" hardware.
<moetunes> Ramza: I have a dapper one here I could paste - but then you would have to change dapper to karmic - easier just to put   us.   in front of archive
<atroy1994> will compilers like codeblocks run on it?
<gogeta> lisa_: the pc thats hosting you link needs one to hand out a ip to the client
<PDG1> atroy1994, edbian is right... schedule an hour :P
<Ramza> moetunes: k, one moment
<edbian> atroy1994, There is a compiler for pretty much every language ever on linux.  I'm not sure if there is a linux version of that specific one.
<lisa_> gogeta, That will work if I ever get the packets to pass from my eth0 to my eth1...
<sebsebseb> hopeless8009: ok here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<gogeta> lisa_: that should using ics mode them its all connected
<gogeta> when
<edbian> lisa_, It's called packet forwarding.  I've done it.  PM me.  It is a nightmare without help! :(
<gogeta> edbian: i dont think you need to do that with ics enabled
<gogeta> edbian: for a cat 5 link
<edbian> I have no idea about that
<atroy1994> PDG1, i hav heard, linux is more complex than windows. Is it?
<Ramza> moetunes: it does the same thing, actually, even with us. prefixed
<Ramza> moetunes: I will copy & paste, one moment
<moetunes> k
<PDG1> atroy1994, I just looked at the Codeblocks site and it says it works with ubuntu
<gogeta> lisa_: once your pcs linked ubuntu should just start roughting the traffic
<atroy1994> ok. fine
<PDG1> atroy1994, partially... but not at first. The fact that you're using an app like codeblocks suggests that you're not afraid to learn... and that's the main part of using Linux is learning
<gogeta> lisa_: hears how
<gogeta> lisa_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Gyro54> Is there any way to play m4v movies with 10.04
<Ramza> moetunes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437650/
<xangua> Gyro54: have you installed restricted extras¿
<Dr_Willis> Gyro54:  i play them all the time with vlc & mpplayer
<atroy1994> yes, i am learning c++
<studentz> Gyro54   ffmpeg will do the task
<Gyro54> Fantastic.  Thanks for that!
<studentz> mplayer  gnomeplayer vlc are based on fffmpeg
<Dr_Willis> Ive found very few videos i cant play in linux.
<PDG1> atroy1994, don't be afraid of complexity. I used windows on the family computer until i was about 17 and then got a computer and tried Damn small linux.
<gogeta> edbian: part of the ics is setting up the rioughting so that should get her set up fine
<johnwedd> Dr_Willis, ditto
<PDG1> atroy1994, and now I'm finding it hard to use Windows again :P
<moetunes> Ramza: ok - wanna try my sources.list - I'll do the dapper/karmic change for you ?
<atroy1994> is ubuntu the latest version of linux?
<atroy1994> if yes, when was it released?
<Dr_Willis> atroy1994:  10.04 is the latest version of 'ubuntu'
<Dr_Willis> atroy1994:  ubuntu is one of many linux disrtos out there.
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: there isnt any videos you cant play in linux heck even wmv work with mplayer
<PDG1> atroy1994, Ubuntu is more like a different flavour of linux. Linux describes a lot of different operating systems..
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  theres some 'malware' videos that need virus-laden codecs that dont work. :) but thats a 'good thing'
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: and rm real has a linux play
<Ramza> moetunes: sure, and thank you
<PDG1> atroy1994, pm?
<Dr_Willis> Ive not needed anything from 'realplayer/realmedia' in years.
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: that it is
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: yea h264 kinda oveertook everyone
<atroy1994> when was ubuntu 10.04 released?
<sidHart> 10.04.29
<xangua> atroy1994: like it says: in april 2010
<scunizi> the answer is in the number .. april of 2010
<Dr_Willis> atroy1994:  the version # is the date.
<Dr_Willis> 2010 - 4th month
<atroy1994> oh, i see
<ghostnik> dlp211: got it working
<sidHart> atroy1994: the next will be 10.10 10:10:10
<moetunes> Ramza: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437652/
<ghostnik> dlp211: took long but I finally figured it out and I am actually posting from my virtual windows 7 trhough virtualbox
<sidHart> *10.10.10 at 10:10:10
<sebsebseb> The next version of Ubuntu is going to be released early on Sunday 10th October instead of Thursday 28th October 2010
<atroy1994> sidhart, r u from india?
<Ramza> moetunes: k
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: only format i knoe thats not linux frendly is netflix witch is friggen odd being they have a osx player
<Clouse> Hi there all fellow Ubuntu people
<sidHart> atroy1994: why?
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: Will shipit send towels?
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: What?
<atroy1994> i hav a friend having similar name.
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  the player that DirectTV has to play things from your DVR - also is windows only player. due to copy proitection paranoia
<atroy1994> and he is indian.
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: i think epople got that to work
<gogeta> people
<Clouse>  I am having a hell of a time trying to mount my encrypted home folder from my old laptop that die.
<sidHart> atroy1994: i know some o'neil but not irish
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  i dumped the DVR feature - cut back on services..  so dident look into it any more. :)
<Clouse> Anyone care to chime in?
<Ramza> moetunes: it's... the same
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: netflix to via wine
<studentz> Clouse what did you use tru crypt LUKE ?
<LoneClock> I am having a mouse click problem with ubuntu
<ghostnik> dlp211: my fault it is me King11, i think my xchat just took it as since i am currently on the vbox channel with my regular nick, that it would use my second nick
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: guess its a activx thing
<LoneClock> it wont pause youtube videos
<moetunes> Ramza: it starts with   ign   instead of   get   for the urls - one min pls
<Dr_Willis> LoneClock:  some possible fix's at --> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: dish network hear and there dvrs are pretty open
<PDG1> Clouse, what kind of problems are you having?
<Ramza> k
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: they just dump to mp4
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  the software wouldent run for me under windows with 2 monitors going, and not in virtualbox due to 'driver does not support anti-recording features' I dumped the DVR a few weeks later.  i dident  open up the DVR :) just tried their player that lets you play from the dvr over the network
<Clouse> students: Hi there and thank you for responding, when I was setting up the the account on install it asked me if I wanted to make my data private and I choose yes. So I guess what every one Ubuntu 10.04 uses.
<studentz> That is LUKE
<moetunes> Ramza: from here - http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/7392/solved-ign-skip-repository-when-aptget-update/ - seems you  might have google chrome installed and this link offers a fix
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: guess direct tv is more anel abought there dvr
<studentz> Clouse just a silly q Do you remember the pw?
<Dr_Willis> Clouse:  i never enable that feature. Ive seen too many people have issues with it.
<kits> hello
<atroy1994> hello kits
<Ramza> thanks moetunes, i will take a gander
<Clouse> studentz: Thanks for the into, and yep looks like I'm in the trouble zone right now :)
<Gartral> does apt support multiple source downloads?
<thibow> hello kits
<kits> i have problem installing software on ubuntu
<moetunes> Ramza: luck mate :]
<Dr_Willis> Gartral:  you mean at the same time or what exactly?
<kits> any budy help me
<foreverubun2> kits: fire away
<Gartral> kits: what's your problem? just dont understand how, or did an installation fail?
<Clouse> studentz: I am following this guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering Your Data Manually
<kits> i am using biolinux and ..its macde on 8.4 lts version
<gogeta> kits: try sudo apt-get -f install that should repair whatever got broken
<kits> i am running ubuntu on vm vare
<Gartral> Dr_Willis: i mean downloading from multiple apt repos to achive maximum download speed, instead of lliving with the cap my current server set
<gogeta> kits: it should have told you this
<scottj> Is the alternative gnome "start menu" from opensuse a package in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Gartral:  ive seen some mention iof ways to get it to do that. but never really tried. I set up an apt-caching server on my homelan. so its not really an issue for me
<Clouse> studentz: And I am getting this error: Error mounting eCryptfs: [-2] No such file or directory Check your system logs.
<Dr_Willis> scottj:  ive seen some repos/ppa's with that menu (i for get what its called.. gomenu? or somthing)
<kits> i try that butits alo install sucessfully but wheni going to double click on effect on
<Dr_Willis> scottj:  it may even be in the default repos now.
<Clouse> studentz: What do you think? Any hope?
<Gartral> Dr_Willis: im on a 25 mbit downlink.. 800~odd kbps is SLOW
<LoneClock> Dr_willis: left mouse click not working for youtube...where would I find the problem again?
<studentz> clouse there are different algorithms for encryption
<vince2678> how do i install usplash without breaking system?
<studentz> Clouse ecryptfs is totally diff from LUKE
<gogeta> Gartral: slow site maybe
<Dr_Willis> LoneClock:  thtas such a common problem,. google will have 1000+ hits on a search for it. theres like 4 different fix's out. One is to just disable compiz.  Let me fine the url again
<calibre> How do i delete something that i downloaded using sudo apt-get install blah
<Clouse> studentz: Ubuntu must use one by default.
<calibre> whats the delete command?
<Dr_Willis> LoneClock:  some possible fix's at --> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do
<tertl3> laters
<scunizi> calibre: sudo apt-get remove blah
<gogeta> Gartral: go to speedtest.com and see if your getting full speed
<Gartral> gogeta: im drawing from the newyork apt repo for ubuntu 10.04
<gogeta> Gartral: then it ptobl is slow
<kits> how to install .tar.gz file on linux?
<gogeta> probly
<studentz> Clouse if you use the encryption during installation you  use LUKE
<Clouse> studentz: I mentions AES in the guide.
<Gartral> gogeta: im not like most of the noobs, i wouldnt ask here if i havent rolled through a HUGE list of possiilities
<Dr_Willis> kits:  you extract and compile the source. following the source's docs.
<Dr_Willis> kits:  IF its a source archive.
<gogeta> Gartral: repos dont always stay smoking fats lol they cap
<gogeta> fast
<Clouse> studentz: Ok thanks, sorry for being slow
<vince2678> how do i install usplash without breaking system?
<ghostnik> does anyone know how to get usb function working in virtualbox 3.2 on ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> vince2678:  in 10.04 ?  or what version of ubuntu??
<gogeta> Gartral: i would just run a speed test and if that comes back good then the repos just slowed down
<Gartral> gogeta: AGAIN (and i HATE repeating myself!) i KNOW of the limitations of webservers.. thats why i asked if it was possible to have aot draw from MULTIPLE repos, please dont enter the convo without reading the backlog, thank you
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik:  you install the virtualbox from the vbox homepage. Not the OSE version in the repos. I recall.
<moetunes> ghostnik: if noone here does there is #vbox for help
<willy_one> !! hello !! 'sudo apt-get install ircii' doesn't work.  anyone with advice?
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik:  the OSE version has limitations.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gogeta> Gartral: sysanptic will multidownload notmaly 2 at a time
<vince2678> 10.04
<gogeta> normaly
<ghostnik> dr_willis: are you serious, that hurts, i thought you just installed it from the repos
<Gartral> gogeta: please disengage, you are of no help
<studentz> Clouse try "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen  /dev/path/to/your/home/dir"
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  i think theres a setting in a file for more.. but its been ages.
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik:  I always install the ones from the vbox homepage.
<moetunes> willy_one: try   apt-cache search irsii
<gogeta> Gartral: you can use the other option and rescan for a fatser repo
<salil> Why doesn't the "NOSWAP=yes" option work.. It still tries to activate the swap at boot...
<ghostnik> moetunes: I am currently there as well no one wants to answer almost like they don't want to be friendly like here on the ubuntu channel
<willy_one> moetunes: irsii?
<willy_one> hang on ..
<Gartral> gogeta: im on server release.. no gui, no synaptic, please DISENGAGE
<ap0th> has anyone been able to video chat using gtalk on empathy?
<vince2678> how do i install usplash without breaking the system under lucid?
<Dr_Willis> salil:  perhaps its just 'noswap' now a days? i dont recall using that option befor. where did you find it documented?
<scunizi> willy_one: you misspelled.. it's irssi not ircii
<billytwowilly> hi, etc/init.d/ssh stop won't kill the ssh server on my machine. I try killall sshd and it just keeps coming back.
<ghostnik> dr_willis: that hurts because i just finished setting up everything the way i want and know i have to download the one off there website and do everthing over, ouch
<Dr_Willis> vince2678:  i think the sort answer for that will be you dont.
<moetunes> willy_one: apologies - I read   irsii   oops :]
<billytwowilly> how do I kill it so it stays off?
<willy_one> scun - thx .. [hold, plz]
<scottj> Dr_Willis: gnome-main-menu is the package name
<ghostnik> dr_willis: what version do i need off there website
<Gamarok___> hey guys i am trying install ubuntu on my pc and well i've decided to first create my partitions in windows and then reassign them in kubuntu well so i wondering how many partitons would i need and of what sizes
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik:  err.. the 2 use the same configs  and hd images..
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik:  ive switched from one to the other with no hassles.
<moetunes> !info ircii | willy_one
<ubottu> willy_one: ircii (source: ircii): Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 20051015-2.3 (lucid), package size 478 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<chez> how to i get gedit to open non text files ?
<ghostnik> dr_willis: how
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik:  i always get the latest debs
<xomp> how to move files/folders that have the same name/files (just newer version) via the command line into a spot where they already exist? I'm wanting to overwrite whats there
<Dr_Willis> !vbox | ghostnik
<ubottu> ghostnik: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<scunizi> Gamarok___: how much space do you have?
<salil> Dr_Willis: I checked the /etc/init.d/mountall.sh which activates the swap based on that option... it checks if $NOSWAP is "yes"... So i concluded i should set NOSWAP=yes at boot.. I will try noswap instead..
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik:  i removed the ose, installed the other.
<ap0th> i'm able to video chat with gtalk user but they cannot see my video
<xomp> can I just simply mv /path/to/folder/files /new/path/where/everything/exists ?
<Ramza> moetunes: no go on that fix :-(
<willy_one> 1
<moetunes> Ramza: same error?
<Gamarok___> scunizi - well i want to assign about 60 gb for ubuntu
<willy_one> okay.. I got it.
<Ramza> yeah, same
<ghostnik> dr.willis: the bot just said that i have to pay for the one off their site
<Dr_Willis> salil:  you may want to check the forums.  some time back (a year+ ago) they changed a lot of the foo=XXX type options to be foo and nofoo
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik:  no you dont.
<willy_one> I've not used ircii in about 10 years.  I tried typing 'ircii' at the cl instead of 'irc'
<jarry> hi willis
 * willy_one is st00pid
<willy_one> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik:  they have comervial versions and a free version (as in no $$ not gpl 'free')
<Rucker> Hello
<ghostnik> dr_willis: can you tell me the steps you took to switch to the one that allows for usb functioning
<blalb> hello
<scunizi> Gamarok___: 10 for root "/" ... 2-3 gigs for /swap and the rest for /home (where your data lives).. the reason for root being 10gigs is you might install apache and cms software..... amoung other things :)
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik:  removed the old.. installed the deb from the vbox homepage.. and that was it.
<chez> how to i get gedit to open non text files ?
<Gamarok___> scuinizi - thanks bro
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik:  you can even add a repo now for the newest vbox.. (see the vbox homepage)
<xomp> anyone know how I can move a directory and all subdirectories from one folder to a folder with the same name?
<xomp> I want to update what files and stuff is in there
<scunizi> Gamarok___: np .. kubuntu works well..
<xomp> if this is making any sense at all
<ghostnik> dr_willis: but once i remove the ose from the repos that i downloaded and install won't it erase my virtual machine
<scunizi> ghostnik: nope
<marcelo> hi, how do install new version of the ubuntu from cd? Im using the ubuntu 9.10 and i want install 10.04
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik:  No unless you use the PURGE option. and even then it might ask.
<Rucker> I have a sound(card?) issue.  I'm running a clean karmic minimal install on a old ibm thinkpad.
<scunizi> ghostnik: your virtual machine is in a hidden directory in your /home
<ghostnik> scunizi: thanks for telling me
<gogeta> marcelo: you need the alt install cd
<jarry> i have a problem with mounting, i am unable to mount drive in xubuntu
<scunizi> ghostnik: .virtualbox
<Rucker> i tried 10.04 three/four times from different sources- no dice
<xs2ubuntu> hello
<jarry> hi
<ghostnik> Dr_Willis: i will tell you how it goes, as i attempt to take on this task
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik:  you may want to read  the virtualbox docs/manual avail at the vbox homepage also.
<ghostnik> dr_willis okay
<luxinfei> bhH
<xs2ubuntu> hye
<ghostnik> dr_willis: okay
<luxinfei> NIHAO
<jarry> do any one con solve drive mounting problem
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik:  i just downloaded the deb.. removed the OSE version.. installing the deb  for 3.2 now.
<blalb> ive installed ubuntu UNE on an acer AOD250 and the wireless card drivers are apparently missing.
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: i got a good one for you my xbox 360 cam worked one time in cheese and never again
<luxinfei> WHAT DOES IT MINE
<xs2ubuntu> firefox
<xs2ubuntu> Attempting to load libmoonloaderxpi
<xs2ubuntu> Segmentation fault
<xs2ubuntu> . Im already purge and get back the new but problem still same.
<FloodBot4> xs2ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> jarry: acully yea i did today
<Dr_Willis> xs2ubuntu:
<marcelo> go and my configurations?
<xs2ubuntu> yes
<blalb> i downloaded the driver from the place the error message told me to and followed their instructions, but ubuntu tells me I dont have a compiler
<luxinfei> HWO TO USE IT
<xomp> oh wow so the 'mv' command has no -r option.. nice
<jarry> how plz tell me
<blalb> -.-
<xomp> this shall make it near impossible to do...
<Dr_Willis> xs2ubuntu:   'removing' and reinstalling firefox  - will not clean out users settings.. try a new user see if affects them also. Or try a new firefox profile.
<gogeta> jarry: depends on your problem
<luxinfei> FACK
<scunizi> blalb: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jarry> i have 320 hdd
<luxinfei> FUCK
<ghostnik> dr_willis: okay, i will give it a try but i have to shut down this virtual windows 7 that i am talking to you guys from will be back once i shutdown
<marcelo> I lose my settings if you install the ubuntu cd over the old version?
<scunizi> luxinfei: don't do that here.... language
<blalb> can i apt-get without internet?
<xomp> guess I can load up this webpanel and use it's File Manager to move files around since linux can't >.<
<blalb> because my wireless doesnt work, and ethernet doesnt either
<xs2ubuntu> Dr_Willis :: how to add a new profile??
<gogeta> jarry: and
<Dr_Willis> ghostsan:  theres a few other little differeanes in the OSE vs non-ose version. binarys name is VirtualBox vs virtualbox i noticed just now.
<Dr_Willis> xs2ubuntu:  'firefox --help'  i forget the exact command.
<Dr_Willis> xs2ubuntu:  or just add a new user and see if it affects the new user also
<xs2ubuntu> Dr_Willis :: ok.1 more thing my down panel at desktop is missing.how come to me get it back???
<blalb> oh. it seems i can
<judget> how do I add the switch user app to ubuntu 10.4?
<blalb> err
<blalb> no i cant
<jarry> i have 32gp ntfs on one drive and 288 extended with xubuntu installed and cant mount 32gb
<Codemaster> hey guys, I need a bit of extreme help - anytime I attempt to do anything with packages in aptitude (install, remove, etc.) it tosses me an error dealing with tar and "Bad file descriptor"
<Rucker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/437659/
<luxinfei> hello everyone
<Dr_Willis> xs2ubuntu:  right click on a panel (in the proper place) an you get a menu  to add a new panel.
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels | xs2ubuntu
<ubottu> xs2ubuntu: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Rucker> having a lot of trouble with the sound
<luxinfei> my english is so poor
<judget> nvm i found it
<xs2ubuntu> ubottu :: tq. the panel come out back now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Codemaster> so anyone have any idea about my aptitude/apt/tar issue? :(
<salil> Dr_Willis: Which forums? I can't seem to find any documentation on the noswap option...
<xs2ubuntu> Dr_Willis :: tq the panel is come back now.
<Dr_Willis> salil:  ubuntu forums. Ive not tried to disable swap in ages. so i was wondering if you had found some actual kernel options docuemeted.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Cant get firefox to bring up the profile manager with -->  $ firefox -ProfileManager
<Gartral> there was a script.. AGES ago, that injected the current directory into PATH. anyone know if that still works?
<maco> Gartral: waht? export PATH=.:$PATH ?
<maco> Gartral: thatll still work fine. sure.
<scunizi> gnome shell is pretty good :).. knowing it's a work in progress the menus need some work.
<Gartral> maco: dont think so.. the effect was "cd /media/cdrom0 $$ scriptedcd.run" would run a script from cd, without a leading "./"
<blalb> ok, well i think ill justn give up on UNE and try the other version
<blalb> because i i apparently have to compile in order to get the wireless and ethernet working, and i need to either get the compiler from a package on the internet or move it over by hand
<blalb> and i have no clue where to put the parts manually
<blalb> so that's crap.
<Dr_Willis> blalb:  the compiler is a lot of packages. :)
<Dr_Willis> blalb:  ive not seen much differeance in the supportd hardware in the Netbook vs Normal edititons.
<xs2ubuntu> Dr_Willis :: tq so much.. my firefox already working now after create a new profile
<blalb> does the normal edition have a compiler?
<Dr_Willis> I would think they should support the same  hardware
<Dr_Willis> xs2ubuntu:  so you have some user settings/plugins that are ausing the issue.
<blalb> because i already have the drivers. they just rent compiled -.-
<blalb> arent
<xs2ubuntu> Dr_Willis :: yes
<Dr_Willis> blalb:  ubuntu does not include the compiler (build-essential) package
<Dr_Willis> blalb:  by default on any of the releases.
<cjdevlin> can anyone point me in the right direction of "secure" wireless data transmission on a cell phone network?
<Codemaster> hey guys, I need a bit of extreme help - anytime I attempt to do anything with packages in aptitude (install, remove, etc.) it tosses me an error dealing with tar and "Bad file descriptor"
<blalb> what would you do in this kind of situation, Dr_Willis?
<zubin71> hi, I need a good tool for drawing uml diagrams; an opensource free one. could you please recommend a few?
<Dr_Willis> blalb:  whats the actual problem? wireless? I would plug in a wired cable and update/upgrade/check the hardware-drivers tool.
<blalb> the problem is both wireless and ethernet.
<scunizi> cjdevlin: is there such a thing? .. unless you can ssh from a cell to another machine and run a browser from there.
<Hopeless8009> does anyone know a good driver Data base i can download form. Belkin will not let me download inless i register
<Gartral> alrighty, in ubuntu if i have multiple sound sources playing at once (especially wine and a background music player) i get this horrible static instead of the music i want.. even if wine or other software is playing sound
<marcelo> what's the different between the this versions ubuntu 9.10 and ubuntu 10.04?
<blalb> i dont have working drivers for either
<vitamin-carrot> yay web client
<marcelo> Many improvements or just the appearance?
<|corpse|> hey, is anyone good with samba? im triny to install a server and when i do sudo smbpassw -a sample_user i enter the new password twice then i get the return " failed to add entry for user sample_user
<Hopeless8009> 10.4 will be support longer i thank
<scunizi> marcelo: there are many inprovements in the backend..
<blalb> so I just need to get one of them to work by passing things over via USB
<scunizi> marcelo: Hopeless8009 is right.. 10.04 is supported for 3 years on the desktop and 5 on the server
<vitamin-carrot> !proxy
<sebsebseb> marcelo: 10.04 has two new themes,  a music store, more Gnome editing on the top right, and thats about it for noticeable end user features.  Under the hood later kernel, and new versions of most of the programs, and that kind of thing.
<sebsebseb> !10.04 | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Hopeless8009> Marcelo: LST
<sebsebseb> !lts | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<maco> Gartral: right. if you set . in the $PATH you dont need ./
<maco> Gartral: you only need ./ if you *dont* put . in the $PATH
<Hopeless8009> woops
<cjdevlin> scunizi: the reason i ask is i have been doing some research on tethering and stuff and i was curious what law enforcement used to secure their data transmissions. i am pretty sure they are just using cell networks. i was wondering if there was some sort of open source framework for that type of problem.
<nicholas_> I've got a 1TB external HD that's formatted NTFS, which gparted says has 7.5 GB free. However, I'm unable to copy a 175 MB file to it. Is there some reason that won't work?
<cjdevlin> it seems like each program would have to encrypt/decrypt the data individually
<Codemaster> nicholas_: is it set to read-only, perhaps?
<Talon_> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 LTS on this laptop (1.5ghz pentium M with 512MB ram) what can I do to increase performance? I notice my rams always almost full, which makes it use the swap quite a bit, what are some un-necessary things I can remove to kind of bare-bones this computer so it runs good.
<Codemaster> Talon_: maybe decrease the "swappiness"
<Codemaster> Talon_: also check what you are running...
<Ham> My opinion is that linux is awesome and Ubuntu is one of the best, but could someone tell me why a windows user would want to switch to Ubuntu or Linux for that mater? Most of these updates are not really all that attractive to a windows user, are they? maybe I am mistaken
<nicholas_> Codemaster: Nope, it worked fine for the past year or so. Just stopped working earlier today. Anytime I try copying, it tells me to free up more space because there's not room to do what I want.
<scunizi> cjdevlin: their radios are encrypted and digital from the source..at each radio... the cell network just passes the signals..
<joe_alf> quit
<marcelo> i am making de upgrade right now
<Codemaster> nicholas_: weird, i'd recommend running a chkdsk /f on it from a windows box
<scunizi> cjdevlin: plus they have their own towers as well..
<salil> What does the code before the script name mean in /etc/rcN.d? For example apache2 symlink is named "S91apache2"..
<Codemaster> Ham: free, easier to install software, easier to use,
<nicholas_> Ham: It's free, and feature-wise, the software repositories are essentially a computer-app-store.
<vitamin-carrot> Hey guys, I am running 10.04 64bit - and for some hstrange reason my xchat wont connect the to the #Ubuntu channel - FYI: im using the webchat client in firefox
<xs2ubuntu> Dr_Willis :: im try to get yahoo messeger but the problem is E: Couldn't find package libssl0.9.6
<Talon_> i went thru the ubuntu software center and removed stuff I'd never use, like the video editor, bluetooth, etc.. but thats not stuff thats constantly running in the background.. can I also safely remove compiz?
<igosppob> hy...all
<igosppob> gmn kabar semuanya...??? baek2 sajakah....
<Dr_Willis> xs2ubuntu:  what Yahoo Messenger? the one from the yahoo site>
<Ham> Codemaster and nocholas, you don't have to convince me, I am on board with that... the problem is windows users are used to ...... something.... that they do not get with Linux or more specificially Ubuntu Linux.....
<Codemaster> Ham: a lot of maintenance they never have to deal with
<nicholas_> Codemaster: No way to do that (or the equivalent) on Linux, is there? (Removing and then reattaching will be a pain, lol)
<cjdevlin> scuzini: some radios are . . . chicago still isn't (http://www.chicagoscanningclub.com/CSCChicPol.htm). i was talking about the computers in the cars. it seems like with some basic equipment bad guys could then intercept the data being transmitted over any web based query. (ps - chicago has had problems w/ bad guys buying scanners and listening)
<scunizi> amazing... I switched nvidia drivers from 173 to the latest option (with no version number) and the laptop is running cooler.. much cooler.
<Codemaster> nicholas_: ehhh, there's ntfsfix or something like that, but an actual windows box would be better, imo
<xs2ubuntu> Dr_Willis :: yes from yahoo site
<salil> Dr_Willis: Just "noswap" worked..
<nicholas_> Ham: The concept of an app-store for your PC has convinced a number of straight windows users I know to at least take a look into it, as well as having all software *and* OS upgrades integrated into one.
<Ham> to attract young users, Ubuntu has to think about what they want out of an operating system, yes?
<nicholas_> Codemaster: Poo. Alrighty, will do.
<Dr_Willis> xs2ubuntu:  check the date on when it was last released.. last i checked their last official linux client was like 4+ years old. Use some IM clients from the repos. NOT the oficial yahoo one
<salil> What does the code before the script name mean in /etc/rcN.d? For example apache2 symlink is named "S91apache2"..
<scunizi> cjdevlin: san diego is totally encrypted.. they did it several years ago.. scanners won't pick up anything..
<xs2ubuntu> Dr_Willis :: oic . Tq
<nicholas_> Ham: They want an iPhone, not an OS. :P
<Talon_> ham: I used to be a HUGE windows only kinda guy, well now I'm an ubuntu fan.... windows 7 was NOT my idea :)
<Dr_Willis> xs2ubuntu:  the default Im clients in Ubuntu can do Yahoo and more
<Ham> what are they missing? what does windows have that linux doesn't?
<mneptok> Ham: malware.
<nicholas_> Ham: All the name-brand programs they're familiar with.
<nicholas_> Made *for* their OS.
<Dr_Willis> Ham:  every time ubuntu does 'somthing' to impress the new-potential users.. they tend to annoy us old timers. :)
<scunizi> support for propiatory .net .vb scripting
<Ham> It would seem to me that with everything that Linux and Ubuntu especially has going for it there would be a much wider user base.
<Dr_Willis> Ham:  over time however.. ubuntu is slowly gaining ground.
<vitamin-carrot> Ham: and large game developers creating for it
<Codemaster> Ham: Linux still has the "use the terminal" scary feeling
<Ham> LOL Dr_Willis
<xs2ubuntu> Dr_Willis :: what IM client can support video chat bcoz im try pigdin and Empathy client but doesn`t support.
<mneptok> we're straying into offtopic-world here
<Codemaster> Ham: also no big-name game support currently (rumor of Steam coming in a few months)
<Dr_Willis> Ham:  STEAM is comming out with a linux port soon. and several other games are comming out for linux, or just came out, and some even went GPL-Open sourced..
<Codemaster> ^
<Dr_Willis> Ham:  If MajicJack worked for Linux.. i could switch my wife over. :)
<Gartral> The following packages have been kept back:
<cjdevlin> scuzini: cook county is also encrypted, but i digress . . . i guess the question becomes "if i build a car pc and want to surf the internet, is there any way to prevent someone from intercepting my data transmissions done over tcp?"
<Gartral>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<vitamin-carrot> I was sure they only announced Steam for MAC recently not Linux
<Gartral> what do i do about that?
<Gartral> Dr_Willis: theres my main issue!
<Ham> Yes, we need more game developers or smart programmers that want to whip up a bunch of demos, so kids can see that Linux is a viable gaming platform.  that's one thing for sure.
<nicholas_> Ham: The userbase doesn't grow all that fast because with the exception of Dell, you can't buy a normal PC from a name-brand manufacturer without Windows o it.
<scunizi> cjdevlin: you'd have to ssh into another machine and surf from there..
<mneptok> Gartral: sudo apt-get update && sudp apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ham> steam for Linux? wow!
<Dr_Willis> vitamin-carrot:  theres been several sites with info of the steam-linux port that is supposed to be out this summer i think
<Talon_> ham: in my opinion, its all the various distro's that kill linux for a userbase. not only does it affect users, it affects programmers too. Do you want to compile your program for 30+ flavours of linux? I think linux will have a real pull and microsoft will die when theres only a couple different distributions (or hopefully one left standing)
<Dr_Willis> vitamin-carrot:  they even 'found' the closed beta of the client. :)
<king11> dr_willis: okay i install the pulse virtualbox or deb virtualbox 3.2 but now my virtual manchine windows 7 runs slow
<vitamin-carrot> Dr_WIllis: URL's please
<mneptok> we're straying into offtopic-world here (x2)
<king11> dr_willis: its me ghostnik
<Gartral> Dr_Willis: shh! im one of those lucky gamers!
<Dr_Willis> king11:  pulse virtualox or deb virtualbox? No idea what you mean.  what pulse?
<Ham> Majick Jack is the phone $25 a year phone app, correct?
<king11> dr_willis: sorry deb but pulse just stands for personal use license something else
<vitamin-carrot> anyways - I cant connect to servers on freenode via Xchat
<vitamin-carrot> :(
<Dr_Willis> Gartral:  tell the Steam guys they need 'steam cards' at the local walmart. so the wife can buy me $40 in steam games for a Xmas gift . and i dont have to use a Credit card online. :P
<mneptok> !offtopic | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Talon_> Codemaster: can i remove compiz completely?
<bazhang> vitamin-carrot, you are connected to freenode now
<Gartral> Dr_Willis: from the pipes, steam will be accepting paypal by xmas
<Codemaster> Talon_: I believe so, not 100% certain, though.
<Ham> that's the problem you can't buy linux installed on the store bought PCs.  I have always built my own, so I did not realize that.
<Dr_Willis> king11:  i dont have win7 to test. I test ubuntu installs. and the deb worked here for me.
<nicholas_> Ham: So the average PC buyer doesn't think "Oh, I want Linux because it's free" because they already bought Windows when they bought their PC (thus in their mind it was 'free'). Get more manufacturers to sell PCs with Ubuntu on them for $250, and there will be a much larger userbase.
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: via webchat
<nicholas_> mneptok: Sorry if that was continuing off-topic
<aiden> hey.. i installed ubuntu on my alienware..and now i have.. no sound.. like when it boots it makes the startup sounds but if change the volume at all no sound.. or if its a non system sound then no sound.....
<bazhang> nicholas_, Ham #ubuntu-offtopic please
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: I want to connect via Xchat
<nicholas_> kk
<nicholas_> Sorry to disrupt :)
<bazhang> vitamin-carrot, is it installed?
<king11> dr_willis: it works just that i think i was bugging a little, but it works
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: yes
<Ham> sorry.
<Cynthia> In my Ubuntu Lucid (GNOME 32-bit) VM, Nautilus doesn't have any toolbars or right-click, making it essentially the same as a GNOME File/Open dialog. I can't rename, copy or create files from Nautilus. Is this desired behaviour?
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang:
<bazhang> vitamin-carrot, so what is the issue?
<Talon_> Codemaster: I'm going to give it a shot.. I don't care for the OpenGL special GUI Effects.. just a waste of resources...
<Ham> forgive me for being offtopic.
<PDG1> aiden, what kind of non system sounds? like music?
<Codemaster> Talon_: can always just turn them off :)
<mneptok> vitamin-carrot: if memeory serves the server list for Freenode in XChat is not correct. take a look at that.
<Talon_> Codemaster: I did, but since its not in use its just wasting space now.
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: when connecting to the #ubuntu channel via Xchat i receive a * Connection failed. Error: Network is unreachable
<aiden> yes PDG1 like music.. or youtube vidoes
<bazhang> vitamin-carrot, using what port in xchat
<aiden> videos*
<Dr_Willis> vitamin-carrot:  try /server irc.freenode.net  or /connect irc.freenode.net
<zjblabs> how I do force mount a dirty ntfs volume? (given that windows is completely hosed and unavaliable to chkdsk it up)
<aiden> OH and even weirder if i put headphones in.. i have sound
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: I have it setup as irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<kaniini> how can i send a message across lan from ubuntu to windows?
<aiden> but i kindof like using my speakers..otherwise i wouldnt have purchased them lol
<Dr_Willis> zjblabs:  ntfs-3g has some options to force the mount.
<Roasted_> is anybody having any issues with 10.04 where when you single click something, it double clicks it instead?
<PDG1> aiden, funky...
<zjblabs> Dr_Willis: heh, I've been trying for awhile, happen to know specifically?
<Talon_> Codemaster: ubuntu software center when I click remove says it also needs to remove gnome-session, isn't that the startup login screen? (waits to hit the ok screw my computer button)
<PDG1> aiden, have you gone into the mixer to see if something is muted?
<aiden> yeah
<aiden> its all at 100%
<Dr_Willis> zjblabs:  check with ntfs-3g --help     - i recall it stating the option iof you tried to mount it via hand.
<aiden> my friend said its something to do with the nvidia hda card and ubuntu dont like eachother.. he told me to come here for help
<Codemaster> Talon_: just go under appearances and disable it
<aiden> i can give you remote access if you think you can maybe figure it out =x which is sketchy but at this point... idc
<systemerror> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.0 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl . Modules) at a line 14.
<systemerror> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at a line 14.
<systemerror> #
<PDG1> aiden, do you know if there's a restricted driver for it?
<systemerror> ???
<FloodBot4> systemerror: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aiden> theres a restricted driver for nvidia
<aiden> but if i enable it
<bazhang> vitamin-carrot, try freenode instead of ubuntu there, and use 8002
<PDG1> doom?
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: trying now
<aiden> when my computer reboots it plays the startup sounds but never shows anything on the screen
<PDG1> aiden, as in display stops working?
<aiden> yes.
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: still happening
<bazhang> vitamin-carrot, you edited this under network list in the xchat menu?
<PDG1> aiden, well I apologize... I'm not very good with these kinds of issues. I figured it was better than no one answering tho :P
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: yes
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: im not a stranger to xchat - im currently connected to the beyondunreal irc channel
<aiden> yeah.. it is thanks for even attempting ive asked like 9 times and youre the first to even attempt to help
<PDG1> aiden, is it an NVidia card that the sound is being processed with?
<aiden> yes nvidiaHDA
<aiden> alienware m17x
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: so it works fine just not when im trying to connect to #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net/8002
<PDG1> aiden, maybe there's something on the forums to do with that card
<Roasted_> is anybody having any issues with 10.04 where when you single click something, it double clicks it instead?
<bazhang> vitamin-carrot, it seems to be an issue with your configuration then; those settings work fine here (Ubuntu servers irc.freenode.net/8002 )
<aiden> i have searched it had me add something to one of the .conf files but that didnt seem to do anything
<joshua__> i'm trying to play music via exaile, but it says i don't have the plugins
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: yeah its weird cause its worked fine under 9.04
<zjblabs> Dr_Willis: I just did "ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 -o force and it says "Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input output error. NTFS is either INCONSISTENT, or you have hardware fualts, or ...
<red2kic> bazhang: Shouldn't it be 8001?
<bazhang> red2kic, it varies
<PDG1> aiden, so I take it you already know the exact make of your MOBO and card and everything
<red2kic> bazhang: Ah-ha. Roger.
<pdtpatrick> @zjblabs -- did u use the mount command with that?
<aiden> yes
<joshua__> i'm trying to play music via exaile, but it says i don't have the plugins
<aiden> well i did earlier i looked it up
<Dr_Willis> zjblabs:  that sounds... bad. very bad.
<bazhang> vitamin-carrot, if you don't get a definitive answer here you might also ask in #freenode
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: maybe
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: might be a resolving issue
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: sez IP is this - * Connecting to irc.freenode.net (32.1.6.176) port 8001...
<PDG1> aiden, I know you can find more information by getting into terminal and typing "sudo lshw"
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: anyways - ill ask in freenode
<bazhang> ok
<vitamin-carrot> bazhang: cheers for the help dude
<PDG1> aiden, I'm not sure what else to say except to maybe try some speacialty forums for linux in general if no one else here is helping right away
<PDG1> aiden, or Debian
<aiden> okay.. thanks
<aiden> =]
<aiden> i love ubuntu and mint.. but mint wont even work on this hardware
<aiden> i have them on my desktop
<aiden> i guess i can just live with headphones until i figure it out
<LoneClock> anyone in cincinnati hiring students?
<Dr_Willis> LoneClock:  McDonalds.
<moetunes> heh
<bazhang> LoneClock, that's offtopic here
<LoneClock> :)
<godricbrutus> anybody hear run os x on their pc?
<godricbrutus> i installed grub on sda5, then ran 'myhack' in os x on my os x install harddrive, which is sda1. grub still boots instead of 'myhack' anybody have any ideas? http://pastebin.com/56kZC5Jy
<Dr_Willis> godricbrutus:  its doable.. but not related to Ubuntu support. :)
<bazhang> godricbrutus, hackintosh is not supported here or on freenode
<godricbrutus> Dr_Willis, ok. maybe you can tell me how to kill grub
<red2kic> Can I run OSX on my Android phone? :)
<LoneClock> haha is there a general computer channel?
<red2kic> Is that doable too?
<red2kic> LoneClock: There are #hardware (or ##hardware)
<bazhang> LoneClock, ##linux
<Dr_Willis> godricbrutus:  to 'remove' grub - You reinstall a different bootloader over teh MBR that grub is installed on.
<godricbrutus> is there a way to just remove grub instead of installing something over it? because nothing seems to want to install over it
<godricbrutus> not even windows boot loader
<bazhang> godricbrutus, is this a Mac computer
<godricbrutus> bazhang, no
<bazhang> godricbrutus, then please stop
<Dr_Willis> godricbrutus:  i would guess. you are doing somthing wrong then. You could 'carefully' use the dd command to zero out the mbr where grub is at.. but i would bet you are somehow using the wrong mbr.
<godricbrutus> Dr_Willis, ok, thanks. what is the dd command?
<corpse> can anyone help me out with changing a bootlist in grub?
<tolkad> Hey, I'm the sysadmin for a small startup and we run our servers on ubuntu
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, please don't. hackintosh is not supported here
<Dr_Willis> bazhang:  was thst even mentioned? i dident notice.
<bazhang> yes
<Dr_Willis> its a bad sign when someone wants to use dd and dosent know what dd is. :)
<tolkad> We had a little accident and I'm trying to restore from a backup. I used an encryption program that came with ubuntu and I'm trying to figure out how to decrypt. Can anyone help?
<godricbrutus> Dr_Willis, thanks, what command is that?
<bazhang> godricbrutus, you have been asked to stop. hackintosh is not supported here
<tolkad> Please, I need to get the servers back up and running soon...
<mneptok> godricbrutus: we do not support nor condone the use of OSX on non-Mac computers here.
<godricbrutus> bazhang, but Dr_Willis suggested something, and i was just asking him
<godricbrutus> mneptok, ok
<bazhang> godricbrutus, and I have asked you to stop many times now. Please do so.
<mneptok> tolkad: "an encryption program" is not enough information.
<godricbrutus> mneptok, i wont ask anymore
<mneptok> godricbrutus: thanks
<tolkad> mneptok: The command for it is "md5"
<greezmunkey> tolkad: what were you/are you using to back up your data? What program, script, otherwise - please elaborate.
<pallgone> any tips on migrating to XFCE on lucid?
<tolkad> greezmunkey: They have been stored on an external hard drive. I used a perl script that made a tarball and encrypted it
<mneptok> pallgone: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> pallgone:  what do you mean? Install xubuntu-desktop and you got a full featured xfce
<ProfessorBacon> UBUNTUUUUU
<greezmunkey> tolkad: the answer, at lease part of it is in that script.
<mneptok> tolkad: md5 is a checksumming tool, not encryption.
<Quadrescence> mneptok: AFAIK md5 is cryptographically secure
<greezmunkey> tolkad: can you paste the script to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<pallgone> Dr_Willis: it want's to uninstall gnome
<Dr_Willis> pallgone:  what is it stating exactly? Ive had xubuntu and gnome both on the same box befor. There shouldent be any issues. Theres also the #xubuntu channel
<mneptok> Quadrescence: you, but unless this script used arcane md5-fu, the resulting file should not be encrypted.
<tolkad> greezmunkey: I don't have it anymore, I'm trying to restore from backup
<marcelo> Alguem já teve problemas ao tentar instalar o ruby on rails no ubuntu?
<marcelo> Estou tendo um erro com essa mensagem:
<marcelo> Missing the Rails 2.3.5 gem. Please `gem install -v=2.3.5 rails`, update your RAILS_GEM_VERSION setting in config/environment.rb for the Rails version you do have installed, or comment out RAILS_GEM_VERSION to use the latest version installed.
<marcelo> Já instalei a versão correta do gem mas não sei o que fazer agora.
<FloodBot4> marcelo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> tolkad: !pt | marcelo
<mneptok> bah
<tolkad> mneptok: It's the program I used to encrypt the files before storing them on the backup drive
<mneptok> !pt | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<greezmunkey> tolkad: ok, bummer - where did you get it?
<pallgone> Dr_Willis: ah let's see... i have to checkout the error
<tolkad> greezmunkey: I wrote it?
<bullgard> Update Manager: "Software updates are available for this computer." One example: apt. Description of update: "Changes for the versions: 0.7.25.3ubuntu8, 0.7.25.3ubuntu9. Version 0.7.25.3ubuntu9:   * debian/apt.postinst:  - do not fail if getent returns nothing useful (LP: #579647);  thanks to Jean-Baptiste Lallement." If I update this package,  what file will show this "Description of...
<bullgard> ...update" text?
<mneptok> tolkad: so you wrote a Perl script and you don't know what it did?
 * mneptok blinks
<greezmunkey> tolkad: that was easy, what is the command you used to encrypt the data then?
<tolkad> mneptok: I do know what it did, it made a tarball of the files and then encrypted them with md5 and then stored the encrypted data in a file on the external drive
<greezmunkey> mneptok: I know...
<mneptok> tolkad: so you obviously passed md5 arguments to the script, use the reverse md5 to decrypt
<greezmunkey> tolkad: answer the question, *what* command did you use?
<tolkad> greezmunkey: the md5 command
<greezmunkey> tolkad: hmmm
<Thomas_H> Hi there, I'm installing ubuntu as we speak and it is taking a really long time, is this normal?  How long should it take?
<Dr_Willis> Thomas_H:  depends on the hds and isntall media.. about 20 min here i recall on my netbook
<w3bcrawler> depends on your system really.. i install it on my fairly-recent laptop in ~30 minutes
<tolkad> greezmunkey: I think it was "md5 file.tar > /path/to/external/drive/backup$n.dat"
<pallgone> Dr_Willis: ubuntu wants libsdl**debian.pulseaudio and xfce libsdl**debian.alsa
<zetheroo> I installed Wireshark but for some reason it does not see any of my network interfaces
<tolkad> mneptok: Where can I get the reverse md5?
<edbian> zetheroo, Run it as root.
<pallgone> Dr_Willis: and the they don't seem to be able to coexist
<tolkad> mneptok: I tried reading the md5 manual page, I can't figure it out
<scunizi> since Gimp isn't in the base install is there a different app that they have included?
<mneptok> tolkad: waht is the data file on the external device, and what is its size?
<Thomas_H> I'm using a DVD and I'm installing to a regular 7200rpm seagate HDD..  its been an hour and 10 mins and it is at 28%
<greezmunkey> tolkad: what was the average size of your backup files, jsut curious?
<tolkad> greezmunkey: uh, let me check
<jsec> Hi all. This is a dumb question but I'm kinda stumped. How can you rearrange track orders when creating an Audio CD in Brasero?
<w3bcrawler> Thomas_H, i'd reboot and try again lol.. but i'm no linux expert quite honestly.
<tolkad> greezmunkey: 32 bytes
<Cynthia> jsec: Drag the song so it arrives between the two you want it to be between
<jsec> Cynthia: Wow... why was that so confusing for me? *fail*
<Thomas_H> 29%...
<mneptok> tolkad: so an entire system's critical data is stored in a 32 byte file? ya think?
<Cynthia> Thomas_H: the DVD has way more data to copy from it than the CD :(
<Codemaster> tolkad: your data is gone
<Codemaster> your backup file just contains the MD5 hash of your data
<jarry> is there any formate which can be opened in both ubuntu and mac o
<greezmunkey> tolkad: I hate to tell you this, but all you stored (if that) was the md5sum of the backup file, bummer :(
<Cynthia> jsec: take the file, click it with your mouse; hold the mouse, move it towards the position it should be in, and release the mouse :)
<tolkad> greezmunkey: What's the use of an encryption program if you can't decrypt !??
<nzStudent> hide it away FOREVAR
<WAL7> someone free to help me please?
<jsec> Cynthia: what is this mouse you speak of? :P
<Dr_Willis> pallgone:  it asked to remvoe 3 files here.. lets see what it does. libsdl is not really a gnome pacakge however. its a sdl package. so i doubt if it will affect much
<greezmunkey> tolkad: where is "backup$n.tar" right now?
<Cynthia> tolkad: MD5 is a one-way hash function, it has the same output size for all inputs, so there is an almost infinite amount of hard drive contents that could "hash" to it
<red2kic> tolkad: first of all, md5sum is not encryption software. The MD5 hash is commonly used to verify the integrity of files (i.e., to verify that a file has not changed as a result of file transfer, disk error, meddling, etc.).
<tolkad> greezmunkey: on my external hard drive? and $n was a variable with the unix time
<Cynthia> jsec: erm :) poiinting device?
<Cynthia> pointing*
<edbian> How can i tell if my ISP is blocking torrent traffic?
<tolkad> well, I'll just use one of the .tar files instead then
<jsec> Cynthia: thanks for the help. I spent a good 5 minutes trying to drag files and all i was doing was selecting multiple tracks. I've gotta get this trackpad looked at...
<TrueProdic7> Hello room :)
<Codemaster> tolkad: yes, the .tar file will have your data
<Cynthia> jsec: that would be a good idea, yes
<greezmunkey> tolkad: you have no backup then. md5 {filename} > /somelocation/filename.dat (being only < 1K, 32 btyes or so) tells me you only stored a md5sum of the original file, not *any* of the data...
<Cynthia> edbian: http://broadband.mpi-sws.org/transparency/bttest.php
<bullgard> !ask | TrueProdic7
<ubottu> TrueProdic7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pallgone> Dr_Willis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/531161
<tolkad> edbian: http://www.measurementlab.net/measurement-lab-tools
<bullgard> Update Manager: "Software updates are available for this computer." One example: apt. Description of update: "Changes for the versions: 0.7.25.3ubuntu8, 0.7.25.3ubuntu9. Version 0.7.25.3ubuntu9:   * debian/apt.postinst:  - do not fail if getent returns nothing useful (LP: #579647);  thanks to Jean-Baptiste Lallement." If I update this package,  what file will show this "Description of...
<red2kic> edbian: Look around your house for any suspects with ISP/RIAA/MPAA logo on their jackets. :P
<bullgard> ...update" text?
<mneptok> tolkad: in the future, use GPG for encryption. md5 is not the tool you want
<edbian> red2kic, ha ha
<tolkad> mneptok: do you mean PGP?
<Cynthia> bullgard: /var/cache/apt/archives/apt-0.7.25.3ubuntu8.deb --> debian/changelog
<mneptok> tolkad: no, i mean GPG
<Cynthia> bullgard: (+) a .deb is just a .tar.gz, so you can open it with the archive manager or 'tar xf'
<a3ist> GPG = gnupg, the OSS alternative to PGP
<Dr_Willis> pallgone:  looks like a fix was released.. but not out yet.
<CTRL> I am experiencing a problem with the Ubuntu Live CD.  My HDD shows up during the system diagnostic during boot, but when I am running Ubuntu from the live CD or trying to install it, the partition editor shows no partitions. According to this I have no hard disk, but I know that to be false. Can this be fixed, and if so, how? I'd really like to install this so I'm not running from the live CD, and this CD has successfully installed on this system before.
<greezmunkey> GPG == GNU Privacy Guard
<michael1982> hey all
<michael1982> i can't seem to run windows games
<WAL7> help me, i try airodump-ng and i dont see any networking there but sometimes its working then they disapear i really dont know how fix tha i think is the range of my wireless card but i have the best long range alfa adapter and also i dont see my wifi connection and router is not far ??? can someone know how fix that ???, please
<pallgone> Dr_Willis: it says it's fixed in 2.107 but 2.112 is not including the fix it seems
<a3ist> !games | michael1982
<ubottu> michael1982: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Codemaster> is there any way to "re-upgrade" ubuntu? (ie - re-run the upgrade process between two versions)
<moetunes> !wine | michael1982
<ubottu> michael1982: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<waieez> hi i'm can't find this cdda2wav application.
<pallgone> Dr_Willis: anyway... aptitude 2nd solution should do it...
<ezrafree> hi
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<ezrafree> is it possible in ubuntu to automatically update?
<raddy> I have recently installed Ubuntu 10.04
<WAL7> ezrafree yes
<CTRL> I am experiencing a problem with the Ubuntu Live CD.  My HDD shows up during the system diagnostic during boot, but when I am running Ubuntu from the live CD or trying to install it, the partition editor shows no partitions. According to this I have no hard disk, but I know that to be false. Can this be fixed, and if so, how? I'd really like to install this so I'm not running from the live CD, and this CD has successfully installed on this system before.
<ezrafree> WAL7: how would i do so? apt-get update in a cron job or something?
<TrueProdic7> Does any one here run Cisco Software or Hardware?
<LoneClock> Wal7 how?
<raddy> Initially it showed Wireless controlle and nvidia graphics in Hardware Drivers
<Quadrescence> I thought you said crisco hardware lol
<michael1982> hey it hasn't got rollacoaster tycoon 3 platnem there wat now
<waieez> I'm trying do a 1:1 copy of this CDFS CD... but brasero keeps saying that im missing this cdda2wav application. I can't find it anywhere. halp?
<WAL7> is in system and is there in the option
<raddy> But later, my laptop motherboard was changed, it nolonger had nvidia graphics in it.
<Codemaster> if i can't re-upgrade...
<Codemaster> hm,
<moetunes> !find cdda2wav | waieez
<ubottu> waieez: Found: icedax
<Codemaster> well, im running 10.04 and when I boot, i do get a desktop
<raddy> But still has the same wireless controller
<Codemaster> but if i do anything, it crashes (ie - goes to black)
<khussein78> when i click on network indicator in panel it says networking disabled ? why
<vitamin-carrot> anyone know anything about getting DockbarX working on AWN 0.4.0?
<Codemaster> i think it's the kernel dumping or crashing... anything I can do about this?
<raddy> But now, the hardware drivers section is empty.
<TrueProdic7> nope
<raddy> Can anybody help me?
<raddy> I have Broadcom based wireless chipset
<waieez> hey moetunes i tried that command. and it says the event is not found
<WAL7> ?
<moetunes> !info icedax | waieez
<ubottu> waieez: icedax (source: cdrkit): Creates WAV files from audio CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 9:1.1.10-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 173 kB, installed size 408 kB
<moetunes> waieez: it is an app you need to install
<michael1982> can anyone help me with wat i am trying to ask ? roller tycoon 3 platnem and y it won't run on ubuntu
<TrueProdic7> I wanted to know what is a good starter hardware I could buy, to start learning to use Cisco. or Software.
<michael1982> ?
<moetunes> michael1982: you need to use the windows api called wine - the bot gave you a link earlier
<michael1982> ?
<moetunes> !wine | michael1982
<ubottu> michael1982: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<CTRL> I am experiencing a problem with the Ubuntu Live CD.  My HDD shows up during the system diagnostic during boot, but when I am running Ubuntu from the live CD or trying to install it, the partition editor shows no partitions. According to this I have no hard disk, but I know that to be false. Can this be fixed, and if so, how? I'd really like to install this so I'm not running from the live CD, and this CD has successfully installed on this system before.
<Dr_Willis> vitamin-carrot:  ive had dockbarx working.. but  i dont use AWN
<vitamin-carrot> Dr_Willis: yeah the giud i read on gnome-look is incredibly vague
<raddy> can anybody help me?
<raddy> Hardware drivers screen is empty.
<Thomas_H> yup
<vitamin-carrot> Dr_Willis: but it does state that Dockbar X only works with older versions of AWN
<waieez> hey moetunes I installed icejax and... it still doesnt seem to be working
<greezmunkey> TrueProdic7: there is a cisco emulator written for ubuntu, I'm pretty sure I came across one somewhere.
<moetunes> waieez: it was icedax not icejax
<vitamin-carrot> Dr_Willis: i was just wondering if anyone had managed to get it going on the latest version
<TrueProdic7> Is there a chat room or somewhere that is not a forum, that I can ask these questions? Cause I went to some Yahoo groups and all they seem to have is Spam, Virus, and Hacking.
<moetunes> !broadcom | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<waieez> In fact. my problem now is that it says im missing certain applications to copy the disc.. but doesnt say what i'm missing
<bullgard> Cynthia: In /var/cache/apt/archives I find 332 DEB packages. What packages are here stored? For what purpose?
<waieez> moetunes. yes. dax i have that.
<Cynthia> bullgard: All of those you download. For caching purposes :) (i.e. if you need to reinstall them)
<TrueProdic7> OK
<greezmunkey> TrueProdic7: look here: http://www.ipflow.utc.fr/index.php/Cisco_7200_Simulator - as far as a chat, check cisco's home page.
<raddy> Why my Hardware Driver list is empty/
<CTRL> can anyone help, or does anyone require more information about my conundrum?
<bullgard> Cynthia: "Caching" means "to store temporarily". When will this storing terminate? When will these DEB packages vanish from this directory?
<naveen519> how to check my wireless WLAN Speed ?
<Cynthia> raddy: Perhaps your computer doesn't need to use non-open-source drivers
<waieez> moetunes, brasero still wont copy it. It says I'm missing the following "applications or libraries: " but the list is empty
<Cynthia> bullgard: not until you run "sudo apt-get clean"
<naveen519> it is showing static in connection information
<raddy> Cynthia : Initially, it showed hardware driver for Broadcom, but not now :(
<michael1982> i still  don't understand
<moetunes> waieez: all I can suggest is to install ubuntu-restricted-extras - copying disks  is not something I do
<naveen519>  how to check my wireless WLAN Speed ?
<Cynthia> raddy: ah, you're asking about wireless. Sorry, I didn't see any other context for your problem.
<raddy> Cynthia: Is it possible to configure ubuntu to check once again whether or not i need hardware drivers?
<Cynthia> raddy: I have no idea; I haven't needed to deal with Broadcom drivers before
<waieez> moetunes im sorry but what does that mean?
<q0_0p_> u can go to linux wireless site
<histo> raddy: go to system > admin > hardware drivers
<q0_0p_> im sure there is something there
<q0_0p_> u can't always depend on apt-get =D
<histo> raddy: what type of broadcom card do you have. lspci in a terminal will reveal the info you need
<histo> !broadcomm | raddy
<Cynthia> waieez: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' in a !Terminal, or install that named package in Synaptic
<raddy> histo: list is blank.
<histo> !broadcom | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<moetunes> waieez: ubuntu-restricted-extras is a package with lots of codecs for playing multimedia - it "might" help - like I said I never copy disks...
<histo> Why does rhythmbox crash?  They still haven't fixed the music store thing?
<spanther> is is possible to enable home folder encryption after installation without enable it there first?
<raddy> histo : don't suggest to do everything manally, http://www.qc4blog.com/?p=857
<bullgard> Cynthia: Right. But I suspect that there are also some automatisms which clear this directory. Because I have not done '~$ sudo apt-get clean' by hand for a very long time and thus assume that therefore the number of packages stored in this directory should be even larger.
<Cynthia> bullgard: The packages brought in by the ubuntu-desktop metapackage during installations are not cached
<waieez> moetunes thanks for your help
<histo> raddy: huh ?
<bullgard> Cynthia: Thank you very much for your help.
<histo> raddy: did you look at the bug report people have posted a solution
<Cynthia> bullgard: So your cache won't have most lib* packages, firefox*, evolution-data-server*, gnome, etc.
<CTRL> no one can help?
<CTRL> :(
<histo> CTRL: whats the output of sudo fdisk -l    ont he live cd?
<michael1982> can anyone explain it in english
<histo> CTRL: also what sort of partitions are there?
<CTRL> it doesn't return anything for sudo fdisk -l, and there is only one partition on it.
<jarry> help my update stops at calculating the change
<Dr_Willis> there we go, Xubuntu and UBuntu desktop both installed..
<Cynthia> michael1982: As this chat moves rather fast, you will have to repeat what "it" is. It helps if all the context needed to answer a question is on one line here. :)
<histo> michael1982: sudo apt-get install wine     In a terminal.  Then you can run the setup.exe with the wine program loader
<histo> CTRL: it doesn't show the disk?  what abotu dmesg   is it listed in there?
<jarry> ya
<jarry> i converted ubantu to xubuntu
<jarry> and now upgrade problem
<CTRL> histo: it shows both scsi0 and scsi 1 : ata_piix
<raddy> histo : that solution should have worked for me, if hardware drivers was still showing the Wireless card
<Tux_bbg> hi, now i am use  ubuntu for a week. i am so happy, happy......... no windows.... everything works fine. office, email. photoshop cs4, a lot of games, video editing and much more. the linuxpeople are great. i feel free..... thanks @ all ubuntu freaks.....
<kahen> can you get Qt applications (such as TeXmaker) to use the GNOME fonts/colours?
<dnivra> hello. My network manager says in wired network "Device unmanaged". So how do I make it managed?
<histo> CTRL: hrm... what type of controller is it?
<KnightStalker> what can cause bash madness? :P
<KnightStalker> forexample,I type help and it tells me ep: command not found
<KnightStalker> or I type bo and it tells me epsoBObo: command not found
<KnightStalker> it just doesn't execute anything correctly :p
<histo> KnightStalker: path being set wrong
<CTRL> histo: I'm not sure what you mean, would you like the dmesg?
<histo> KnightStalker: echo $PATH
<michael1982> aparently the game i am trying to run has just said that the program that u are trying to run has had a serious problem with it and had to be shut down
<histo> CTRL: yeah can you pastebin it
<CTRL> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437686/  <---demsg
<KnightStalker> I typed echo $PATH:it told me hleh: command not found
<llanero> michael1982: play nethack instead
<llanero> michael1982: great graphics
<aluex> help, when i start up,lots of file-manager start,which make my computer very slow..
<kahen> KnightStalker: this also happens in virtual terminals? (<Ctrl+Alt+F1> -- to get back to X use <Alt+F7>)
<Gamarok___> hey guys does anyone here have problem with nvidia graphic with multipple gpu's for eg:- g210m
<KnightStalker> Wow :P,I deleted the # and ~ and also two words of my hostname :D
<sealive> i'am on lucid amd64 witch new  install witch  Flash plugin shoudt i use ?
<Dr_Willis> sealive:  the flashplugin-installer package grabs the flash i needed and installed it.
<michael1982> nethack?
<Dr_Willis> !info flashplugin-installer
<greezmunkey> KnightStalker: keyboard fail, log out, and log back in.
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<michael1982> wats that
<michael1982> ?
<KnightStalker> kahen: I typed Alt+F7 and it sent me to "The system is going down for maintenance now"
<KnightStalker> then I gone back to my fail page by Ctrl + Alt +F1
<jimmyz80> Is there no way to change the login screens with Ubuntu 10.4?
<mneptok> sealive: i use the beta, as it's x86-64 native. the packaged version requires nsplugin-wrapper
<aluex> anybody freenow?
<sealive> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<KnightStalker> greezmunkey: I typed shutdown 0 to get there and it was working for a day
<aluex> is anybody free now?pleas..
<nilsma> on ubuntu 10.04, how would i go about adding a startup application that needs to be run with sudo?
<KnightStalker> greezmonkey: and I runned screen and then killed it via kill -9 and then it started playing with me
<jarry> i wanna resize my partition
<mneptok> !ask | aluex
<ubottu> aluex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KnightStalker> and well it didn't say [screen is terminating] but it said Killed
<Dr_Willis> jimmyz80:  you can change the wallpaper easially enough. OTher tweaks are a little harder to do to it.
<sebsebseb> jimmyz80: You can change the background image of GDM 2 and thats about it.  KDM is a great alternative :)
<sealive> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<jarry> how can i resize my partition
<aluex> Why do lot of file-manager start everytime i log in?
<sebsebseb> !gparted | jarry
<ubottu> jarry: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<nilsma> on ubuntu 10.04, how would i go about adding a startup application that needs to be run with sudo? should i change owner/executable rights and put it in system > pref > startup, or do i need to (learn how to) make a script?
<jarry> ok thnx
<sebsebseb> jarry: if its your running Ubuntu partition you need to do on Live CD,  Ubuntu Live CD has it  system > administration > partition editor
<sebsebseb> jarry: np
<histo> CTRL: its not seeing yoru harddrive at all just your cdrom and dvd drive it looks like
<jarry> i wanna make partition in my 288gb drive where xubuntu is installed
<CTRL> yeah
<histo> CTRL: and a my book usb drive maybe?
<CTRL> so how do I fix it, histo?
<CTRL> yeah, I have a USB drive that's currently not connected.
<phre> I have a problem with my wireless can you help me please ?
<histo> CTRL: looks like my book virtual cd and a ses device (enclosure)
<histo> CTRL: how is your hard disk connected?
<phre> my model is 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<CTRL> histo: it is an EIDE drive, the kind with the wide ribbon cable.
<sebsebseb> !broadcom | phre
<ubottu> phre: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nilsma> on ubuntu 10.04, how would i go about adding a startup application that needs to be run with sudo? should i change owner/executable rights and put it in system > pref > startup, or do i need to (learn how to) make a script?
<arsen_> is anyone able to explain the "transitional dummy package"'s
<arsen_> ?
<CTRL> histo: I have no idea what the enclosure came from, I have never used one with this computer.
<aluex> Help,i m trapped in those file-managers..
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  whats teh actual program? and it needs to run at system boot? or user login?
<nilsma> Dr_Willis, the program is mediatomb, and it needs to be run at login
<fcomtois> hey guys!
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  its some sort of service that needs tobe ran as root? thats odd. you could make a script that runs 'gksudo mediatomb' or whatever the binary is called.
<histo> CTRL: maybe for the mybook
<histo> CTRL: what type of mother board do you have?
<greezmunkey> CTRL: how many drives on that computer, and what types please...
<Gartral> alrighty, in ubuntu if i have multiple sound sources playing at once (especially wine and a background music player) i get this horrible static instead of the music i want.. even if wine or other software is playing sound
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  then run that script via the startup manager sessions tool
<Talon_> how can you start one network service after another starts? I connect to the net wirelessly, and share the net with other computers on the ethernet. If in network manager i set it to start both auto, ethernet starts before wireless and other computers can't use the net until i disconnect it and re-connect it, so right now I left eth0 manual.
<nilsma> Dr_Willis, will that prompt for a pw each login?
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  yes.
<CTRL> histo: I'm not sure what kind of mobo it is, and there is only one drive connected at the moment, the one that it isn't recognizing.
<histo> CTRL: has the drive worked in any other os's?
<CTRL> greezmunkey: one drive, it is an EIDE drive, western digital
<histo> CTRL: does it get detected in the bios
<nilsma> Dr_Willis, oki, thank you :)
<CTRL> histo: yes, it used to have windows xp on it, and it does get detected by bios
<vitamin-carrot> hmmm
<vitamin-carrot> xchat halted
<vitamin-carrot> lol
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  why dont you set it to start at system boot? I dont see why you need it at login
<moetunes> CTRL: you have a MS-6577 msi mobo mate :]
<rcsheets> I ran checkbox on my computer but the network connection is not working. How can I manually submit my submission.xml?
<nilsma> Dr_Willis, how would i go about doing that?
<CTRL> moetunes: thanks, greezmunkey it is MS-6577 mobo
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  i would check the programs homepage/docs for starters.. down and dirty way.. start it from /etc/rc.local
<Thomas_H> Is there a way to install ubuntu without using the UI?
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  there may be other ways that are better
<moetunes> !alternate | Thomas_H
<ubottu> Thomas_H: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<histo> CTRL: I have no idea perhaps others here can give you some more insight.  I would start looking at the controller module
<Gartral> vitamin-carrot: xchat sucks
<Ganymede> hey, i'm currently running a Linux NAT router...so i was wondering if there is a way to inspect all packets that are going out on port 80 to a certain set of IPs and either dump the HTTP headers to a file or the actual URL requested to a file...something like that?
<a3ist> Talon_, not positive but this might help:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<nilsma> Dr_Willis, i just added it to startup applications and figured it would start from there each time i logged in, but since it needs "sudo" it wont run automatically :p
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  thats because its a service. and doing fancy things just like  other services would be doing.
<CTRL> histo: ok, thanks for trying.  I'll see if I can find my XP cd and see if I can install that again.
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  from what i see in the docs. it can run as a user.
<moetunes> CTRL: you might have better luck with the ubuntu alternate cd
<greezmunkey> CTRL: in your bios, try setting the drive to LBA, and turn off s.m.a.r.t. if it is on, then try again.
<CTRL> LBA?
<vitamin-carrot> Gartral: why you gotta go and shatter my reality like that?
<nilsma> Dr_Willis, but when i try to "launch" it without sudo i get permission denied
<Talon_> thx a3ist, i'm reading it now
<CTRL> greezmunkey: what is LBA?
<Dr_Willis> nilsma: http://mediatomb.cc/pages/documentation
<nilsma> Dr_Willis, oki thanks mate, ill go have a look there and see what i can find :)
<greezmunkey> CTRL: Logical Block Addressing
<greezmunkey> CTRL: If it is currently on, try turning it off, but check smart first
<greezmunkey> CTRL: how old is the machine?
<CTRL> greezmunkey: it's kind of old.  It was new when XP just came out.
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  always check the faq --> http://mediatomb.cc/dokuwiki/faq:faq
<greezmunkey> CTRL: carefull, you're dating yourself.
<vitamin-carrot> CTRL: you robbed a tomb for it didnt you
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  'How do I make MediaTomb start automatically ?'
<CTRL> hahahahaha it used to be my mom's, greezmunkey and vitamin-carrot
<greezmunkey> vitamin-carrot: maybe it was being used as a door stop in that tomb
<nilsma> Dr_Willis, ah indeed there it is, sorry :/ a bit quick on the gun i suppose :/
<terry_> When launching flightgear I get this message: The command could not be located because '/usr/games' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  the command -> 'mediatomb -d' in /etc/rc.local will proberly do what you want. also.
<terry_> How do I fix?
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  but im not sure where its getting its config files from in that case.
<CTRL> brb
<nilsma> Dr_Willis, i will go thru the faq and the docs and try what i find there - if no success ill try to add the 'mediatomb -d' to rc.local :) so much to learn and find out :p
<Lazy^> Heya, any clue who i could tunnel flash with putty. I'v tunnled my work-pc's browser to my home linux box with putty, but somehow if i want to watch some videos which are using flash i get bitching about regionality ?
<Fujk> what is a good HD for linux? WD has intellipark which seems to be buggy... seagate?
<histo> nilsma: trying to remember how I start it on my server
<moetunes> Fujk: I use both and all go great
<greezmunkey> terry_: PATH=$PATH:/usr/games - but that's only temporary, add it to the path statment in ~/.bashrc
<Lazy^> Fujk: westerndigital ?
<greezmunkey> terry_: /usr/games that is, not all of it ;)
<histo> nilsma: I have a n init script
<sealive> onesmore there are only 32lib for flash-installer on lucid amd64 can i use them without any harm to the system?
<nilsma> histo, where can i find it?
<costre> sealive, Unless you know you take REAL advantage of the 64-bit capacity, you could run 32-bit ubuntu and avoid all these compatibility issues
<histo> nilsma: how'd you install mediatomb because I believe I installed from the repos.  Maybe I created the init script from their docs
<wg2k> sealive: what do you mean?
<phre> I can't install my broadcom bcm4322 from the instruction of the wiki anyone have this card wireless ?
<greezmunkey> terry_: heh, I jsut checked here, that should have been ~/.bash_profile - my bad.
 * vitamin-carrot is going to subway for dinner
<michael1982> so wat other windows games can i play on here?
<histo> nilsma: there is help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaTomb
<nilsma> histo: i installed it via apt-get, and im sure all the info i will need is in the faq/docs tha Dr_Willis sent me too :)
<costre> vitamin-carrot, croque monsieur :)
<wg2k> sealive: if you mean that you have the amd64 variant installed and want to install flash-installer with 32 bit libs
<histo> michael1982: the wine website has an app database
<sealive> wg2k: if i klick flushplugin-install packet in synaptic it presents all lib32 on a 64 system
<Cynthia> sealive: I believe you could 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs' to get the compatibility libraries for 64 to 32-bit
<nilsma> histo: nice, ill have a look at those as well hehe :)
<Cynthia> sealive: (+) but +1 to costre
<histo> nilsma: mediatomb by default will run as a service
<Dr_Willis> histo:  there seems to be some bug in that meditomb is getting started befor networking is starting. (from the faq)
<vitamin-carrot> <michael1982> you can grab playonlinux a front end for wine which shows games you can install
<wg2k> sealive: yes, it will cause no harm, and flash will work :-)
<Dr_Willis> histo:  their faq may be old however. :)
<greezmunkey> michael1982: you can go to google and play pac-man
<vitamin-carrot> costre: footlong cordon blergh time he he he
<sealive> wg2k: Thanks witchone shousdt i use nonfree or the install on lucid amd64
<Lazy^> pac-man rocks =)
<vitamin-carrot> costre: with tripple bacon
<histo> Dr_Willis: nilsma after I set up transcoding it just works for me and my dicrect tv dvr. I can stream media to my tv.
<WarCthulhu> Hey guys, I need some help again... anyone mind?
<histo> !ask | WarCthulhu
<ubottu> WarCthulhu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Thomas_H> micheal1982: www.quakelive.com
<wg2k> sealive: I believe they are the same, but the one is a dummy transitional package
<costre> vitamin-carrot, We actually have a subway bar in this little town of ours .... I've never been though
<WarCthulhu> Sorry bot.
<wg2k> sealive: which means you probably should select the other (I think its the -installer and not the -nonfree)
<sealive> wg2k: so the installer woud be first choice
<wg2k> sealive: yes
<WarCthulhu> Does anyone know where to find Firefox is installed?
<sealive> wg2k: Thanks
<homosaur> what would you guys suggest for lightweight ftp? i only need to use it myself and maybe for users, no public access required
<phre> my wireless work but in the ubuntu menu doesn't appear anything..
<costre> WarCthulhu, /usr/bin i think
<phre> how can i do ?
<nilsma> histo: nice indeed, it is also working for me here, just that i want it to start at startup/login :) transcoding?
<costre> WarCthulhu, the binary at least
<natrixnatrix89> How do you edit videos on ubuntu? I know there are lots of programs for that, but which one would have the least crashes?
<sealive> homosaur: Filezilla is a very good and isy FTP
<costre> natrixnatrix89, If you get an answert o that question, do anything to pass that info on to me :)
<vikas> i had changed ubuntu to xubuntu now i want to go back to ubuntu
<natrixnatrix89> costre: yeah. kdenlive looks good. But havent worked with it a lot yet..
<histo> nilsma: I need to transcode video filand audio files on the fly for it to work with my directv box
<histo> nilsma: it only understands certain kind of video files
<natrixnatrix89> histo: so why dont you use ffmpeg?
<nilsma> histo: sounds way too advanced for me atm :p
<airtonix> WarCthulhu, locate is your friend : locate firefox | grep /usr/bin
<histo> natrixnatrix89: using mediatomp because its a upnp server
<histo> natrixnatrix89: works with my satelite tv box. Its a complex setup
<aRi3> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<airtonix> !u > aRi3
<ubottu> aRi3, please see my private message
<natrixnatrix89> histo: ok. then i dont really have an idea what exactly are you talking about
<aRi3> ok
<aRi3> any woman at here ?
<airtonix> ...
<diffrant> does gedit has code-snippets? think there was a plugin for that, don't have ubuntu with me to test
<lyrae> ubuntu keeps freezing alot. 3rd time today it suddenly froze out of nowhere, while i was using it. which logs should i check
<airtonix> diffrant, yes
<plum> wow
<plum> i am seriously amazed at how well ubuntu functions with everything
<natrixnatrix89> aRi3: maybe try an offtopic channel?
<plum> it's reading my iphone music and everything
<plum> i don't have to hunt for codecs manually like on a certain lesser operating system *coughwindowscough*
<phre> anyone with a broadcom bcm4322 wireless ? it doesn't work with ubuntu
<plum> phre:  i have it
<vikas> unable to get back to ubuntu error comes as E: Couldn't find package aumix-common
<plum> phre: i have a bcm32somethingsomething
<plum> 43 *
<Thomas_H> I don't know, my first impression is dissapointment... it won't even install
<phre> plum, bcm4322 ?
<lyrae> phre, same here. bcm4312 does not work in ubuntu server
<plum> phre: mine worked, i had to download the proprietary driver though
<toader> Hi, how to split a file into a specified number of files evently? for example split 6 files. thanks
<plum> which is sort of a paradox in itself
<airtonix> phre, plum you need to black list drivers for it to work
<lyrae> plum, how did you download the drivers without internet?
<jessid> hello guys. Display brghtness is not working under ubuntu 10.04. In previous versions it used to work. Some ideas to fix that????????? Thanks in advance
<plum> lyrae: i plugged in my usb router thing
<phre> i have the driver STA unblocked..
<lyrae> ay
<airtonix> phre, plum you need to BLACKLIST drivers for it to work
<phre> but doesn't appear anything in the list of wireless
<plum> airtonix: mine works, no worries
<plum> phre: listen to airtonix
<phre> how can i do that ?
<lyrae> with ubuntu server, there's no GUI. i spent an entire day trying to get it to work. Transferring files back and fourth via usb stick between current desktop and ubuntu server on netbook
<lyrae> i almost tossed netbook out the window
<plum> lyrae: that sucks :(
<lyrae> it did
<phre> airtonix, how can i  do that ?
<warner> mine will work changing the brightness on startup but after a few seconds/minutes, i can't change the brightness anymore =(
<airtonix> lyrae, why not use ethernet
<lyrae> airtonix, router's in basement
<lyrae> im on 3rd floor
<lyrae> airtonix, furthermore, did not work with ethernet plugged in
<costre> lyrae, Buy a crossed tpcable :)
<Sacho> I don't see how a GUI would have helped
<lyrae> i even installed ubuntu server with ethernet cabled plugged in directly from comcast modem and it didnt work
<Cynthia> jessid: please see either of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/560062 or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/539163
<jessid> Cynthia thanks a lot!!!!!
<airtonix> phre, is wifi device usb or internal ?
<phre> internal
<warner> jessid: whats the solution?
<airtonix> phre, give output of : lspci -nn | grep Broadcom
<plum> hey does gomplayer play .mp4?
<natrixnatrix89> costre: have you tried cinerella?
<phre> 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:432b] (rev 01)
<greezmunkey> lyrae: check out the linksys WET610N - i have one connected to a small switch in my garage lab, works great, and no wifi adapter issues.
<natrixnatrix89> i mean cinelerella
<lyrae> greezmunkey, the problem is the netbook. it has an integrated broadcom nic
<costre> natrixnatrix89, Nope, I'm being kinda lazy waiting for "that" application to come along :)
<greezmunkey> lyrae: as in ethernet nic?
<costre> natrixnatrix89, The virtualdub of linux :)
<phre> i try to install ndiswrapper but doesn't work..
<lyrae> greezmunkey, not sure? maybe just wireless nic
<lyrae> phre, is it a desktop or laptop?
<greezmunkey> lyrae: google that linksys model number ;)
<phre> laptop
<lyrae> greezmunkey, thanks
<lyrae> doing it now
<Guest88254> ubuntu is awesome....
<jessid> warner i am reading what cynthia said... do you know which one is the solution?
<airtonix> phre,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<fcomtois> hey guys, Im currently running the full Ubuntu on my 701 overclocked to 900mhz, but still runs a bit like a dog, do you think I should go back to xubuntu?
<phre> yes i try it but in upper menu doesn't appear anything
<phre> in the wireless panel
<fcomtois> eee 701 that is
<airtonix> phre, does it appear in list : iwconfig ?
<jenue> guys, what's the nice thing in ubuntu 10.04?
<Cptnodegard> how do i disable this god aweful vista style user control that asks for a password every time i do anything?
<Cptnodegard> its ridiculous
<phre> yes iwconfig work
<fcomtois> Cptnodegard: what's up with that, wallet BS
<airtonix> phre, sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart && sudo killall nm-applet && nm-applet
<phre> but i cant see nothing in the connection network
<lyrae> phre, does iwconfig show wlan0 ?
<Cptnodegard> it even asks for a password to access hdd partitions....its 10 times worse than vista user control, and you cant disable it with a setting
<airtonix> phre, what device name does your device show as in iwconfig  ?
<Cptnodegard> i thought linux was supposed to be open, not backwards and retarded
<airtonix> !troll | Cptnodegard
<ubottu> Cptnodegard: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<phre> airtonix, eth1
<fcomtois> but he is right to a certain extent
<airtonix> phre, are you sure ? eth1 is only for physcial wired devices
<Cptnodegard> its not trolling, i want to disable the shit
<airtonix> fcomtois, no he is not
<phre> yes sure that card are eth1 :)
<airtonix> CPAMX, fcomtois a bit of google will tell you how
<phre> in the iwconfig
<lyrae> phre, theres no wlan0 in iwconfig?
<phre> no..
<lyrae> that's bad
<fcomtois> I mean, why is that I still need to put my password just so I can login into my chat client
<airtonix> phre, well then test that it sees router essid with : watch -n1 -d "iwlist eth1 scan"
<lyrae> sell your laptop
<Cynthia> Cptnodegard: the language you used against "linux" makes me want to not answer you.
<phre> eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<Cptnodegard> the truth can hurt
<Cynthia> fcomtois: in most IM clients you can make it remember the password. it's usually a check mark labelled "remember my password", like in Pidgin and Empathy
<fcomtois> no no
<CPAMX> airtonix ?
<fcomtois> I mean the wallet password
<airtonix> CPAMX, mistell
<Tylerw14> hey whats up everyone
<CPAMX> have been wondering already :p
<fcomtois> Cynthia: Im a big fan of opensource, but yeah the wallet thingy is a bit annoying
<phre> now doesn't work
<Cptnodegard> i guess ill go back to using a real os instead of this...whatever it is... its more restrictive toewards users than an iphone, that says a lot
<grendal_prime> i cant find the damn netmanager icon in the systray..i need to be able to set up several openvpn connections
<fcomtois> Cptnodegard: come on
<fcomtois> Cptnodegard: it has really improved
<airtonix> phre, if eth1 is the only item in your list of iwconfig then your drivers are not installed and you did not fully read the instructions
<lyrae> also, my envelope icon on taskbar is gone. it was how i started pidgin. any ideas?
<Cynthia> fcomtois: ah. that's so that your IM passwords can be stored encrypted on your hard disk. and you can have your keyring (wallet?) unlocked with something like http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring/Pam
<Cptnodegard> fcomtois putting flowers on a dog poop is an improvement but it's still not a computer OS :P
<Cynthia> Cptnodegard: do you still want help or are you going to continue bashing
<fcomtois> Cptnodegard: it used to be bad a few years back
<phre> airtonix, but the card is eth1 and work but now i can't find signal..
<airtonix> !troll | Cptnodegard
<fcomtois> Cptnodegard:  now it's starting to be pretty interesting
<phre> oh now work
<phre> :)
<phre> eth1      Scan completed :
<airtonix> Cptnodegard, if you care to use google to work this out its actually very simple. yet you choose to ramble in here like a blagart
<airtonix> phre, no.
<Flannel> airtonix: Please remain polite, thanks.
<Thomas_H> Cptnodegard.. why don't you rewrite the UAC code in windows? Oh wait... you cant! LOlrolrolrolfololol
<gm|lap> Cptnodegard: uh, i would highly discourage disabling "that thing"
<gm|lap> as you're switching to "root" which is the main administrator account
<phre> Cell 01 - Address:
<Cynthia> Thomas_H: please don't feed the troll
<fcomtois> airtonix: I agree with you, I though it was a fair comment but attacking the community is completely useless
<gm|lap> and being in root all the time is a stupid idea
<Cptnodegard> i tried googling but the "solution" it gives makes no sense to a linux noob...and as usual it requires terminal
<airtonix> phre, oh? you see essid ?
<phre> yeah
<phre> now yes
<gm|lap> you usually use visudo so not to break sudo
<gm|lap> erm
<gm|lap> yeah
<dfgas> what is a  good program to record something from my tv card so i can upload it to youtube and be awesome quality
<Cptnodegard> i tried visudo but google tells me to "save" and theres no option to do that
<fcomtois> Cptnodegard: it's still not there yet for noob I think, wait a 1-2 release and it will be good
<galih> he
<gm|lap> bye
<greezmunkey> Cptnodegard: I guess if you have issues with an iPhone, this shouldn't be much worse.
<airtonix> greezmunkey, lulz
<fcomtois> greezmunkey: come on, that's not fair
<airtonix>  /rimshot
<Flannel> Cptnodegard: You don't want to disable the password prompts to do things, you really don't.
<xs2ubuntu> how to setting webcam when using Pigdin IM client????
<Cptnodegard> flacom yes i do. asking for a password to access a partition makes absolutely no sense
<phre> now i can't kill network-manager
<phre> reboot ?
<red2kic> Cptnodegard: Because you can "accidentally" the partition.
<Flannel> Cptnodegard: Which partition are you trying to access that it asks you for a password?
<airtonix> phre, you need to use sudo
<airtonix> phre, sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<fcomtois> Cptnodegard: well dude you need to chill, the partition password requirement is just a protection against yourself
<phre> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<phre> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop network-manager
<phre> network-manager stop/waiting
<phre> yes
<FloodBot4> phre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phre> sorry
<Cptnodegard> greezmunkey i dont have issues with the iphone, im just saying this is more locked down. just getting the netbook launcher removed in UNE was an epically backwards task as it kept restareting and according to a statement from Ubtuntu the desktop switcher app that is supposed to do it isnt included because "you shouldnt need to disable it". if that doesnt sound like steve jobs i dont know what does
<airtonix> phre, btw you dont 'stop' network manager
<Cynthia> Cptnodegard: accessing partitions requires admin rights, which is consistent with Windows 2000+ behaviour. Vista and Ubuntu (since the start of Ubuntu) separate your regular user account and your administrator rights. You'll be thankful for "that password prompt" when you accidentally Delete /usr or something.
<lyrae> phre, when you started network manager, you saw an essid?
<fcomtois> Cynthia: but to be fair, normal users dont really play with their partitions on windows
<phre> yes lyrae
<phre> now work
<lyrae> phre, how did you start it?? im gonna try too
<Flannel> Cptnodegard: Which partitions are you trying to access that it asks for a password for?
<phre> but doesn't appear anything in network manager
<fcomtois> Cynthia: and most people are admin on their machine
<airtonix> Cynthia, or when lololol-gamble-2007 is actually rofl-deleting-your-pron
<Cynthia> fcomtois: Same on Linux; it's relatively rare that you have to use the admin rights for partitions
<phre> iwconfig eth1 txpower on
<Cptnodegard> Flannel all of them. Partitions that only contain media files etc, even
<lyrae> phre, thats what you did to see it?
<greezmunkey> g'night
<fcomtois> Cynthia: but still happens more often under linux :o)
<phre> no with iwconfig eth1 essid "my card name"
<phre> i saw it
<red2kic> !lnw | fcomtois Cptnodegard :)
<ubottu> fcomtois Cptnodegard :): Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<vitamin-carrot> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> Cptnodegard: Where did these partitions come from?  Did you populate them with linux? or were these Windows partitons you're copying over?
<Flannel> vitamin-carrot: yes?
<phre> oh sorry "my wireless name"
<phre> :-)
<vitamin-carrot> Flannel: you wouldnt be called Dan would you?'
<airtonix> phre, so when you say you followed the instructions here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<airtonix> phre, which ones did you follow ?
<fcomtois> ubottu: been using linux since 1998, so please spare me the lecture on the so call distinctions
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> vitamin-carrot: No
<Fujk> what is max GB of ram for 64-bit 10.04 desktop edition?
<airtonix> phre, there are at least three sets of instructions ?
<phre> yes i follow this but in network manager doesn't work only in console
<vitamin-carrot> Flannel: cool just checking - a friend of mine uses Flannel
<lyrae> did not work for me
<Cynthia> Fujk: Higher than 4 GB, that's for sure :) It will support as much as your motherboard can
<n1ko> Fujk: more than you can put to your machine
<airtonix> phre, no. my question is : which set of instructions on that page did you follow ?
<joot> Fujk: as much as you can throw at it afaik
<Cptnodegard> Flannel: I was running W7U, then booted to Lucid live and used gparted to make room for a linux partition as well as two NTFS partitions for files. Those two are the ones it keeps asking for a password to access. But it generally asks for apassword for everything; installing apps, using terminal, etc. I want to log in using a password, but i dont want to continue proving im not insane every time i click something
<phre> with the STA wireless
<phre> airtonix,
<Cynthia> Cptnodegard: open up a terminal and type 'sudo gparted', then it won't ask you for the password for each single partition access, only once to run the program.
<phre> b43/STA
<Flannel> Cptnodegard: The reason you're asked for a password when installing (or removing) packages is because you don't want to just let anyone do it.  As your regular user, you're just a regular user, and then after you put in your password, you get elevated rights for a short while.
<thunda> I'm having issues with Xorg crashing. I have compiled a new kernel for better video performance and to try to get PAE to work. I also can't get my computer to suspend when I close the lid.
<Cynthia> Cptnodegard: (+) Also, I believe System / Administration / GParted on the LiveCD does 'sudo' to launch the command, too. I don't see what your point is, anymore.
<Dr_Willis> I rarely get asked my password. except when doing system type tasks.. as it should be doing..
<Cptnodegard> Cynthia its not in gparted it asks for a PW, its when accessing the file manager. I'm running Karmic now, not the live Lucid, installed it after i ran the live version to partition
<Dr_Willis> Cptnodegard:  when you are mounting some fulesystems on the 'fly' it may ask. You could add an entry in the fstab to auto mount them
<isaac_> Alguém fala português?
<phre> reboot now see you soon
<Cptnodegard> Dr_Willis: yeah that's it, how do I do that?
<Cynthia> Cptnodegard: Then one of your /etc/fstab mounts (automatic mounts on startup) must be only allowing root for accesses
<Cynthia> !pt | isaac_
<ubottu> isaac_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Chaorain> Hey can someone help me? I messed up and need to undo this. Help please? http://benrobb.com/2007/01/15/howto-start-subversion-at-boot-on-ubuntu/
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | Cptnodegard
<ubottu> Cptnodegard: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Flannel> Cptnodegard: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows can actually help you do it too
<Dr_Willis> Cptnodegard:  if they are ntfs/vfat filesystems.. install/run the ntfs-config tool
<lyrae> what he needs to do is mount those partitions in root via fstab
<mitiora> i`m having a problem.can someone help me, how to access a lock folder
<Flannel> Chaorain: What did you mess up on?
<thunda> mitiora, have you tried a root nautilus?
<Cptnodegard> is there a logical reason why it doesnt mount internqal drives by default?
<valium> hi is there any way i can rip out UPSTART?  -- im deploying ubuntu servers and dont want beta-style apps on a production environment.
<mitiora> where is it
<mitiora> where is it root nautilus
<Dr_Willis> Cptnodegard:  if you told the installer the mountpoints  to use during the install.. it would.
<thunda> you need to type gksudo nautilus in terminal
<Dr_Willis> Cptnodegard:  i always tell the installer to put my windows hd on /media/Windows and so forth
<michael1982> ok i'm uninstalling the rollercoaster tycoon 3 platnem and going to reinstall it ok and see how i go ok all
<thunda> that should be 'gksudo nautilus' without the quotes
<lyrae> Cptnodegard, probably because you're not root. those other parittions may belong to root and thus you dont have access to it.
<lyrae> Cptnodegard, i dont know tbh. just edit fstab
<Dr_Willis> Cptnodegard:  and its all about security/safty.  I may not want everyone on my linux box to access my windows drives.. :)
<Surlent777> so, anyone versed in hooking up Ubuntu to a TV and then ridding themselves of cutoff?
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  what kind of tv? using dvi/vga/hdmi? svideo?
<thunda> mitiora, you need to be careful with that though because it gives you root privilege while browsing. You can really mess some stuff up.
<Cptnodegard> Dr_Willis well that might be fine, but this is a netbook, not exactly the DMV database
<Dr_Willis> Cptnodegard: security is a process/procedure. not somthing you just toss on.
<ratIh> jijik
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: I belive it is HDMI (the one that resembles USB?) on a "Sharp" TV, using an Nvidia 250GTS and KDE
<lyrae> phre, if you get any success, let me know
<Dr_Willis> Cptnodegard:  if you had told the installer to mount them.. then it would have done it.
<isaac_> kd os brasileiros?
<lyrae> aqui
<ratIh> #probolinggo
<Flannel> !br | isaac_
<isaac_> não tem ninguém aqui
<ubottu> isaac_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Cptnodegard> Dr_Willis it never asked, at least not in understandable terms
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  Never used one. :) im old skool and still using svideo.
<phre_> airtonix,
<phre_> you are here ?
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: I would imagine the process would be similar, yeah?
<Dr_Willis> Cptnodegard:  in the partitining layout  tools - it had places for mounting the other partitions.
<isaac_> como br?
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  should work the same as a 2nd monitor. the fact its a tv. dosent really matter.
<Flannel> isaac_: /join #ubuntu-br
<lyrae> isaac_, #ubuntu-br , divirta-se
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: I'm using it as the primary monitor
<Cptnodegard> its not a big deal, ill just go back to using windows. i never realized linux was so backwards and paranoid and required so much work to actually make it usable.
<Dr_Willis> Cptnodegard:  the ntfs-config tool i belive can also auto-add any partitions that exist.
<Cynthia> Cptnodegard: Have fun.
<isaac_> que diversão existe lá?
<Dr_Willis> Cptnodegard:  do whatever you want. we dont care.
<Flannel> isaac_: This channel is English only, please /join #ubuntu-br
 * Dr_Willis clicks on the UAE ok button 100 times....
<mitiora> problem solved..thanx
<thunda> you're welcome
<isaac_> Não posso ficar aqui?
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  so its the only monitor?
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: Yes
<phre> now the card work but in network-manager doesn't appear anything
<kraig> Cptnodegard: maybe a little work is good for you sometimes it worth it if you can take it
<isaac_> pode ser os dois
<isaac_> não acha?
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  that is weird.  You may want to check the forums for your exact card - there may be some tweaks/bugs
<lyrae> Cptnodegard, when someone breaks into your machine, and is able to go into all your partitions, and delete them all, you'll understand why all the security
<bazhang> isaac_, hi
<isaac_> hi
<kertz> apt-get postfix-mysql breaks my mysql installation(binary) and whenever I try to start the mysql server, it can't find /usr/local/mysql/bin. I have to specify --basedir everytime!
<bazhang> isaac_, english here
<thunda> if you go to Psychocats, she shows you how to set up a launcher so you won't need to type in the terminal every time.
<Cynthia> isaac_: No one here understands Portuguese, only enough to know that it is Portuguese. Please use Google Translate or type in your IRC client /join #ubuntu-br
<kertz> anyone knows why?
<kertz> or a workaround?
<isaac_> entendo perfeitamente
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: I was feeling adventurous. In Windows 7 it was also cut off, but I was able to use the NVIDIA control panel to manually resize it. The nvidia tool we have has no such option =/
<Dr_Willis> lyrae:  i find people often dont understand that Ubuntu is  a broader range OS then  they are used to.  it can work as a 'big server' or a 'desktop' and thus needs to remain flexiable.
<Cptnodegard> one last thing. can i choose any options for grub from within ubuntu? or does that require terminal like everything else?
<lyrae> Cynthia, i understand. i told him about ubuntu-br but he says its no fun there
<kraig> linux only has 40 known viruses google how many windows has
<Cynthia> Ah.
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  check teh nvidia docs ther emay be some options you can use by hand in the xorg.conf to correct it. May just not be a gui tool for it.
<bazhang> isaac_, ok. please /join #ubuntu-br for portuguese
<lyrae> Dr_Willis, and it's free. why bitch about it when he didnt even pay for it, right?
<isaac_> Depois passo lá
<Dr_Willis> lyrae:  i find oftem people complain MORE when they dont pay.. go figure..
<Flannel> lyrae: Please mind your language, thanks.
<lyrae> haha yea
<lyrae> Flannel, sorry
<isaac_> vou dar uma visitada
<lyrae> forgot this is rated pg
 * Dr_Willis goes back to working with FreeNX
<lyrae> there should be a #ubuntu-r
<phre> lyrae, you have a broadcom ?
<lyrae> phre, yes. bcm4312
<Surlent777> isaac_: #ubuntu-br. Aburrido, si, pero este comprende tu
<phre> and what procedure you follow ?
<phre> in the site
<thunda> can someone help me with an issue I'm having with Xorg?
<lyrae> phre, everyone i could find. none worked
<isaac_> espanhol fica difícil entender!
<phre> but my card work.. strange
<lyrae> phre, except ndiswrapper. i had t use ndiswrapper years ago, and it was fine. havent tried it again yet
<Cynthia> thunda: Please describe it with the most details you can fit onto one line. Graphics card, brand/model? Steps you've already tried to figure out the problem? Etc.
<lyrae> phre, what procedures did you follow, and, did you have it plugged in via ethernet?
<phre> yes with STA modules
<lyrae> phre, link please
<theadmin> And hello everyone.
<isaac_> hi
<isaac_> oi
<phre> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<phre> this lyrae
<thunda> Of course...I compiled a kernel with KernelCheck to improve video speed and graphics performance. Now, it will occationally crash and I can't get my computer to suspend when I close the lid. It will suspend manually. I've checked LaunchPad and have followed a few bugs but nothing offers a solution.
<|corpse|> can you downgrade linux distros in command line or do you need to fully reinstall?
<Dr_Willis> |corpse|:  normally one dosent/cant downgrade easially
<lyrae> phre, ok hold on dont leave
<|corpse|> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<Surlent777> |corpse|: downgrading is very difficult. I've heard of a script that can help, but it's always risky
<|corpse|> Surlent777:  yeah its no problem just installing 9.10
<Surlent777> |corpse|: It is for me because of all the crazy things I do...gets hard to keep track of =(
<theadmin> |corpse|: In case with Ubuntu, you _may_ be able to run something like "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed s/lucid/karmic/ | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list", but the dangers are that you can end up breaking the entire thing (and it's quite likely)
<lyrae> phre, then what
<wildbat> how do i make TTY display CJK fonts in the filename correctly ? all it shows now is a diamond. And is there a CJK ime for tty ?
<Surlent777> theadmin: wouldn't those packages be listed at a lower version, preventing an "upgrade", as it were?
<|corpse|> theadmin:  ok thanks. i set up a file server and im having issues that seem to come with 10.04 so i want to try out 9.10
<Cynthia> Surlent777: exactly, unless you uninstalled and reinstalled everything
<theadmin> Surlent777: Unsure. As I stated, you "may" be able. Not you "should" be able
<Flannel> theadmin, |corpse|: downgrading won't work like that.  apt won't install a lower version automatically.  You'd have to pin each package, downgrade, and then unpin them to get normal usage again.
<wildbat> how do i fix "out of scan range" in fullscreen OpenGL game?
<Flannel> It's certainly not a happy process.
<theadmin> Flannel: Woah. Okay, I didn't know that, thanks for explaining
<lyrae> phre, help a brother out
<lyrae> phre, whatd you do with those drivers
<dancek> theadmin, btw 'sed -ibak s/x/y/ file-to-edit' would edit the file in place and save the original as file-to-edit.bak
<Flannel> theadmin: Apt always chooses higher versions, which is good for upgrades, not good if you wanted to downgrade.
<theadmin> Flannel: Well, since I'm totally unfamiliar with other package managers (e.g. yum, emerge, etc), can't say whether that's good or bad :/
<Surlent777> I may have to try manually up/downgrading zsnes and libmtpfs =/
<Surlent777> (zsnes is partially broken (filters don't seem to work) and mtpfs is completely broken)
<CkhiKuzad> how do i get GRUB2 to boot a LiveUSB? i dont want "from a liveusb" i want it configured to boot a system off the liveusb by selecting it in my grub menu when i boot up.
<Surlent777> CkhiKuzad: I
<Surlent777> CkhiKuzad: I've tried running a system off of USB. It doesn't work very well. You're only going to give yourself headaches
<Cynthia> CkhiKuzad: I don't think telling a hard drive to boot a USB removable device would be such a good idea, because the hd(N) number for the USB device can change very haphazardly
<CkhiKuzad> Surlent777: i have had a headache based on this for a week and a half, i WILL get this working
<suji> hi
<|corpse|> Surlent777: right now my system can only boot from my usb and i cant fix it
<lyrae> How can i install broadcom STA driver via command line?
<CkhiKuzad> aha!
<vikas> i am unable to remove xubunto from this guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<suji> in ttf-indic-fonts some fonts has bugs, i cleared that, now how can update that package?
<vikas> plz help me
<CkhiKuzad> how would i get the ubuntu netbook remix liveUSB to boot from GRUB2?
<prince-arif> I'm  so disappointed with the latest Ubuntu version...
<vikas>  i am unable to remove xubunto from this guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<cab00m> hello
<Surlent777> |corpse|: I don't mean booting a liveusb, I mean installing an OS onto said USB. Tried it with Mint and it was almost uselessly slow and crazy
<cab00m> hey on Lucid the restricted nvidia drivers crash my system, what I have to do please?
<Cynthia> prince-arif: What's wrong? Have you reported bugs for the things you've seen broken?
<cab00m> my card is 7500 LE
<theadmin> vikas: do "sudo tasksel remove xubuntu-desktop && sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop"
<Surlent777> prince-arif: join the club...but the clubhouse is gonna have to be #ubuntu-offtopic, support channel, all that rot
<prince-arif> 1. When I turned on my computer without my network cable - I had to restart the whole machine to make my networking work.
<Surlent777> errr prince-arif ^^
<|corpse|> Surlent777: ahh, i installed my server from a usb but the bootloader is on the usb so that needs to be booted from bios to load grub to get into the server ><
<Surlent777> okay I confused myself
<Surlent777> stupid blurry TV
<Surlent777> DISREGARD THAT
<FloodBot4> Surlent777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince-arif> 2. When I first put some CD in - now it seems Ubuntu doesn't mount automatically any.
<prince-arif> This is what I just want to do now - how to fix that stupid CD-auto-mount problem?
<vikas> os something is hapenning thnx
<prince-arif> It doesn't work anymore!
<red2kic> prince-arif: How did you install Ubuntu? Ubuntu LIVECD?
<prince-arif> Yep.
<prince-arif> red2kic: Yep.
<vikas> what do v mean by tasksel
<Cynthia> prince-arif: The problem for CDs has been sighted since Karmic of 7 months ago (or even Jaunty, of 13 months ago), please look for bugs related to CD mounting and mark yourself affected
<lyrae> man. people need to give instructions via command line and not gui
<lyrae> us installing a server version have no GUI and thus online instructions are no good
<enherit> What is the gui app that can be used to edit ssh keys?
<edmond> hello
<theadmin> vikas: It's a nice little tool in debian to "configure the system to fulfill a specific task". I call it a metapackage manager :D
<prince-arif> I remember enjoying Ubuntu since 8.04... Now since 9.04 it's... I'm sorry, a bullshit.
<edmond> I have a trouble regarding ubuntu 10.04
<|corpse|> enherit: ssh finder
<vikas> ok thnx
<theadmin> prince-arif: Well... hardy is still supported
<edmond> when I start with ubuntu 10.04 cd, it says boot error
<Cynthia> prince-arif: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devicekit-disks/+bug/397734
<edmond> any idea?
<Surlent777> edmond: make sure your CD is not corrupted. Check the md5 sum.
<prince-arif> And it boots even slower....
<cab00m> nobody help me?
<Dr_Willis> I always disable the silly dialogs that pop up when i insert a cd/dvd/ I perfer to just go to places->computer when i want to get there
<Cynthia> prince-arif: look for "CD mounting" issues on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ , mark yourself affected and provide input
<theadmin> prince-arif: But honestly, if it doesn't work for you, either make it work or just use another distro. Complaining is useless.
<prince-arif> Cynthia: thank you very much!
<vikas> will is surely revert me to ubuntu
<edmond> hm...well, it starts with languages selection, and when it starts it to load the kernel...it says boot error...
<|corpse|> enherit: its sudo apt-get install sshmenu sshmenu-gnome
<enherit> |corpse|: thanks
<|corpse|> enherit: then you add it to the panel
<alfredo> hi, how can i fix the sound problem with ubuntu 10.04 on a sony vaio E series vpceb11fm?
<theadmin> vikas: When you are talking to someone/something, put it's/his/her nickname in the message
<Dr_Willis> I noticed today when copying some cd disks (multi copies) it kept auto-mounting the cd i was about to eject (that the copy program was trying to eject) Now thats an annoyance.  :)
<Surlent777> alfredo: what is "the" sound problem?
<theadmin> vikas: Gets damn confusing otherwise
<vikas> ok
<Cynthia> 'theadmin: ok'
<Cynthia> :)
<cab00m>  on Lucid the restricted nvidia drivers crash my system, what I have to do please?
<Surlent777> we all saw the context though Cynthia
<phre> lyrae,
<CkhiKuzad> when i try to boot to 10.04 from unetbootin, it boots fine, but when i try to install it, it wants me to unmount /dev/sda. and i cant do that because THATS where all the files to install ubuntu are kept, same with the entire directory tree for the unetbootin distro thing
<vikas> theadmin: ok
<phre> are you here ?
<phre> lyrae,
<lyrae> phre, yes!
<phre> lyrae,
<phre> ok
<FloodBot4> phre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wildbat> how do i make TTY display CJK fonts in the filename correctly ? all it shows now is a diamond. And is there a CJK ime for tty ?
<wildbat> how do i fix "out of scan range" in fullscreen OpenGL game?
<Cynthia> Surlent777: let's get vikas practicing right away hm? :D
<theadmin> vikas: Well, anyway. It should revert you to a regular GNOME desktop
<st__> wildbat, why not try some weeboo distro? I don;t think it exist in plain debian
<phre> lol
<Cynthia> CkhiKuzad: You will need to use another partition. The installer needs to format the target partition, and so it can't be both the target and the source, if that makes any sense
<lyrae> phre, how did you instal
<phre> you have follow the readme ?
<CkhiKuzad> so if i Unetbootin from my debian drive, it might work?
<vikas> theadmin: it is working let see
<Cynthia> CkhiKuzad: Yes it might
<phre> i follow the readme STA
<CkhiKuzad> and /dev/sda1 is the main hard drive, i want to format and install on /dev/sda2
 * cab00m thanks anyway for the (non) help.
<lyrae> phre let me try
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  You used unetbootin to install TO /dev/sda1 that you then booted from?
<theadmin> In "ps aux" for listing current processes, what is the "aux" for? Manpage, as usual, is pretty confusing (otherwise wouldn't ask)
<CkhiKuzad> yes, Dr_Willis.
<histo> cab00m: which restricted drivers did you try
<histo> cab00m: and what do you mean by crash your system?
<cab00m> histo, nvidia-glx-new
<cab00m> the driver that show in gnome icon
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  ive wondered if that was workable. :0 that was sort of a live-frugal type install. I tend to just use unetbootin to install to a flash drive i then install from.
<histo> cab00m: was the recomended one or nvidia-glx-current?
<Cynthia> theadmin: 'a'll users, 'u'nhooked processes, 'x'tended output format
<edmond> anyone?
<cab00m> tried too that driver but it crash anyway sometimes...
<themusicgod1> my keyboard (only within gnome?) is stuck in a state where it thinks its in usa but the homerow looks roughly like asdf+321, and i have to push the function key on my keyboard to get regular characters...as if the function key is 'stuck' on in gnome alone, is there any way to reset this??3+211
<histo> cab00m: actually i believe the package is nvidia-current
<Cynthia> theadmin: unhooked processes are those that have no controlling TTY; extended information is to display PID, mem, command, etc.
<theadmin> Cynthia: Hm... I suppose "ps ux" would do for current-user processes only?
<histo> cab00m: what do you mena by crash?
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  I have setup grub2 to boot a iso file from a hard drive i then used to install from.. but that was not the same hard drive.
<themusicgod1> it works just  fine until i get into gnome in any case'
<Cynthia> theadmin: Yes, only the current user
<Flannel> themusicgod1: Do you have numlock on?
<cab00m> histo, I need to reset to get works the pc again
<themusicgod1> arg
<theadmin> Cynthia: Thanks.
<themusicgod1> that works
<CkhiKuzad> forget it, i give up.
<histo> cab00m: it locks up?
<themusicgod1> i could have sworn i tried that earlier
<themusicgod1> oh well, works now, thanks
<cab00m> histo, everything hangs, cursor, keyboard and screen, I reset
<vikas> theadmin: is that possible to install mac os directly from hdd
<Cynthia> CkhiKuzad: Well, if you host the installer files in /dev/sda2 and install to /dev/sda1, you won't have problems
<lyrae> awesome. ubuntu server doesnt come with gcc. cant install sta driver
<Surlent777> hahaha wow, laptop keyboards are crazy
<histo> cab00m: if you use the free driver it doesn't hang?
<Flannel> themusicgod1: Assuming this is a laptop, there's a "number pad" on the right half of the keyboard :)
<theadmin> vikas: Macs? Sorry, never used em
<Cynthia> lyrae: you can still install it: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<themusicgod1> yeah
<vikas> ok
<lyrae> Cynthia, no internet. trying to install wireless driver
<CkhiKuzad> Cynthia, i could possibly install it in /dev/sda3
<CkhiKuzad> right?
<cab00m> histo, I don't know what exactly need to be installed from free and if supports 3d
<xs2ubuntu> hello
<cab00m> I'm here for this :)
<theadmin> o_O No gcc in server edition? What kind of a server can run without a C compiler? :/
<Surlent777> lyrae: you obviously have internet now. Go download the package and put it on USB
<histo> cab00m: remove the nvidia driver and see if the system continues locking up.
<Flannel> theadmin: Plenty of servers. And you can install it easily enough should you need it.
<lyrae> Surlent777, thats what im doing
<histo> cab00m: or disable it in the system > admin > hardware drivers
<histo> cab00m: it could be something else causing the problem
<theadmin> Flannel: True... Ubuntu repos have freakin' everything :D
<Surlent777> theadmin: not twin =(
<cab00m> histo, ok, and for 3d (if this works)?
<Cynthia> lyrae: on a computer with internet access, run 'sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install --download build-essential' and get all the files from /var/cache/apt/archives - then copy those over to your server via LAN or USB or whatever
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_Willis, everyone, thank you for all your help, but all of it requires stuff i dont have, I.E. a CD drive, a burner and a BIOS that can support booting to something other than floppy disks and CDs
<theadmin> Surlent777: twin?
<histo> cab00m: well we'll have to figure that out if the nvidia driver is int he repos perhaps you can download one from nvidia.com
<debjit> I am trying to connect to IMAP server using command line but receive this error Command received without terminating <CR><LF> sequence. Any Help??
<CkhiKuzad> also, i want to know how to enable floppy support in ubuntu 9.04, maybe i can get this working
<Surlent777> theadmin: an obscure program that's basically a CLI/TTY "window manager". Cute, but buggy last time I tried it. Author's a really nice guy though. Helped me set it up best as we could
<cab00m> I've tried the run installer from nvidia.com but it totally break the system :(
<histo> debjit: how are you connecting with command line?
<theadmin> Surlent777: Uhm. GNU Screen?
<Cynthia> lyrae: then 'apt-get install build-essential' will work on the server
<Flannel> lyrae, Cynthia: if you still have your Ubuntu CD, you can get it from that too.
<enherit> the first time I try to ssh, gnome prompt me with a password. why is that?
<debjit> histo: using openssl command
<theadmin> Surlent777: That one is even better :D
<histo> !nvidia | cab00m    Here are soem directions
<ubottu> cab00m    Here are soem directions: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  you could convert teh Unetbootin install to one that has a persistant save file so you could in theory save chanves and so forth. :) as a work around.. thats not wuite the same as a nomral install.. but its close
<Surlent777> theadmin: of course one can use that, but this is a graphical window manager. With graphical sub-terminals
<theadmin> Surlent777: Oh.
<prince-arif> So that seems Ubuntu 10.04 no longer supports auto-mounting feature?
<Cynthia> Flannel: I thought the CD only had the build-essential metapackage itself in the CD's /pool/
<lyrae> Flannel, yes i have my usb stick i installed from
<cab00m> okay, thanks for the help
<lyrae> how can i do it from there
<histo> prince-arif: it works here
<GSF1200S> any idea what would cause gparted to error out when performing operations saying "the kernel failed to re-read the partition table (Device or Resource is busy)
<prince-arif> Hm...
<Surlent777> prince-arif: that is incorrect. My system still automounts cds
<CkhiKuzad> no, i want to know how to enable floppy disk support in 9.04
<lyrae> i have to add the usb stick to the repository, and ive tried that before with no lucjk
<Flannel> Cynthia: No, it has everything.  Having just build-essential without any of the depends would be totally worthless
<cab00m> I let you know when I do, thanks again
<GSF1200S> this is killing me- I have to use a live cd to do any drive modifications
<histo> !floppy > CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad, please see my private message
<Cynthia> prince-arif: It works very well, actually, *except* for CDs on many systems. Hard drives, USB drives, etc., work flawlessly
<CkhiKuzad> thanks histo
<histo> prince-arif: even mounts my ipods and cameras etc..
<Cynthia> Flannel: hm, I could have sworn I saw only build-essential. (and fwcutter, and some other utils) but you're probably right
<nixjr> i struggle with regex, whats a good gui app for renaming multiple files according to complex conditions?
<prince-arif> I have also noticed that there's no entry for CDS in /etc/fstab!
<Flannel> Cynthia: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.list  If you want to see everything that's in there
<Cynthia> prince-arif: the auto-mounter is supposed to handle them
<theadmin> prince-arif: Sure there aren't.
<prince-arif> So /etc/fstab is obsolete?
<Surlent777> nixjr: try searching "batch renamer" or something like that in Synaptic. Might find a few things
<theadmin> prince-arif: ...No, it's just not for removable devices
<richardcavell> Folks, is 10.04 a long term support release?
<histo> God my web browsing is slow. It sits resolving host even though my dig times are very low.
<Cynthia> prince-arif: for automountable media it is; for internal hard drive partitions it's still in use
<Flannel> richardcavell: Yes
<histo> Anyone have an idea?
<richardcavell> Flannel: thanks
<Cynthia> Flannel: Ah, I see gcc in there. Thanks for the link :)
<prince-arif> Ok, one step further: need to fix the auto mounter. :-)
<richardcavell> Anyone here using 10.04 on a Macbook?  Can anyone vouch for how good it runs on Mac?
<GSF1200S> histo: disable ipv6
<richardcavell> Jaunty was a bit ordinary, Karmic was considerably better but still buggy
<Cynthia> lyrae: Your Ubuntu Server CD should have it then, per Flannel's message
<lyrae> Flannel, i wouldnt mind installing the server again if i can pass arguments on installation that would install gcc. is that possible?
<Flannel> Cynthia: Oh, we're on server?  Thats this one ;) http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-server-i386.list
<histo> GSF1200S: I'll have to find some updated instructions I thought I disabled it but maybe not.
<GSF1200S> histo: http://en.opensuse.org/Disable_IPv6_for_Firefox
<Cynthia> Flannel: Yes, lyrae wants to install gcc on -server :P
<lyrae> Cynthia, i installed via usb stick, not cd. so yes it has it but its not a repository in synaptic
<GSF1200S> its for opensuse, but all it is a firefox change
<histo> GSF1200S: using chromium here
<theadmin> Wow. It's noisy here today
<lyrae> i need to install gcc to make STA (wireless) driver =/
<nixjr> Surlent777, thanks, that wording you used helped me find what i needed, an app called gprename
<Cynthia> lyrae: make it one, via software sources --> third-party (tab) --> add , or /etc/apt/sources.list
<GSF1200S> histo: hmm, cant tell you then- I dont have chromium
<lyrae> Cynthia, no GUI on server
<Surlent777> nixjr: awesome. I was thinking of some KDE app but that works too.
<Flannel> lyrae: The automagic stuff for CD-as-repo sometimes has issues with USB tsuff, so it might be a case where you justhave to manually grep through the debs and install what you need, until you can get onto the internet
<histo> GSF1200S: on ifconfig I don't see an ipv6 address for my card
<prince-arif> Yep, USBs won't mount either.
<Cynthia> lyrae: you mentioned synaptic
<Viking667> Hey all. What do I use to get grub to rewrite /boot/grub/grub.cfg  ?
<lyrae> Cynthia, yes my fault, i meant apt-get
<theadmin> Viking667: sudo update-grub
<lyrae> Flannel, that made me want to cry
<GSF1200S> histo: neither did I yet I had lag times until I disabled it in Firefox- made no sense to me
<lyrae> and trust me when i say ive edited sources.list to try to add the usb to the repo list.
<lyrae> every possible way. and no luck
<histo> GSF1200S: yeah I'll have to figure out if it can be disabled in chrome
<Viking667> thank you
<GSF1200S> well, I know about:plugins works for chrome
<Flannel> lyrae: You can't manually add the CD to the repos (sources.list) because there's some extra stuff that goes on
<GSF1200S> or at least it did...
<Cynthia> lyrae: 'deb file:///PATH/TO/USBStick/ lucid main restricted' ?
<Surlent777> histo: try disabling ipv6 via grub?
<lyrae> Cynthia, i shall try
<Flannel> lyrae: You use apt-cdrom to do so, and lets see what we can come up with for USB
<Cynthia> [lyrae/ me] or perhaps this doesn't work
<CkhiKuzad> /dev/fd0 does not exist on my system -.-
<CkhiKuzad> i need to know how to make it possible to use floppy disks
<Cynthia> CkhiKuzad: if you have a floppy drive but no device for it, please check your BIOS
<prince-arif> Yeah, sure, no external media actually mounts...
<histo> Surlent777: how?  also how would I even see if its enabled. I thought I disabled it by some method before but i've also reinstalled can't remember if I did it again.
<Flannel> lyrae: I'd try apt-cdrom -m -d=/path/to/mount add
<CkhiKuzad> Cynthia, i cant do that while staying in IRC. i need to know how to allow floppies to be ACCESSED FROM WITHIN UBUNTU 9.04 (that wasnt shouting, it was extreme emphasis by increasing decibels)
<Surlent777> histo: I can't seem to remember how to check to see if it's on, but I may be able to dig up how to do what I said
<lyrae> Flannel, do i have to mount sdc1 to /media/usb or can i use -d=/dev/sdc1 ?
<Flannel> lyrae: I'm pretty sure it can be arbitrary
<Flannel> lyrae: sdc1 isn't usable though
<Flannel> lyrae: At least, from the filesystems perspective
<Cynthia> CkhiKuzad: [shouting] ;) [while staying on IRC] you will probably have to leave IRC to check the BIOS; depending on the manufacturer, you'll need to press ESC, DEL or F10 to enter Setup and find the floppy drive A: option, and enable it
<Cynthia> CkhiKuzad: after enabling the floppy drive, you will be automatically able to access it back in Linux with /dev/fd0
<Surlent777> histo: try adding to /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="ipv6.disable=1"
<lyrae> Flannel, typing that gives "repeat this process for the rest of the CDs in your set
<Flannel> lyrae: the manpage says you might even need to add it to fstab (because its expecting a CDrom)
<rsb_> hi guys
<Flannel> lyrae: Hmm, we might have a winner then.  What does `sudo apt-get update` give you?
<histo> Surlent777: Yeah i just found I have it disabled in sysctl.conf
<Surlent777> histo: Try it this way too. It may still help.
<lyrae> we dont have a winner, Flannel =[
<Surlent777> histo: you can always revert if it does nothign
<histo> Surlent777: yea let me add it
<rsb_> does anyone know any sign cutting software for ubuntu
<Flannel> lyrae: No?  What's required to get this machine on the internet?  just build-essential?
<Surlent777> rsb_: no, but I do know that a chainsaw makes for a spectacular time =P
<lyrae> apt-get update gives errors "failed to fetch http:...", a bunch of them. then i tried sudo apt-get intall gcc, and package not found
<Flannel> lyrae: Ah, yeah, http is it looking for the internet ones.
<lyrae> Flannel, need to get gcc in there so i can 'make'/install wireless driver
<lyrae> Flannel, yep
<CkhiKuzad> -.- Cynthia, you know nothing of my work. i know that the floppy drive is enabled, its just that apparently ubuntu 9.04 doesnt think that anyone uses them.
<rsb_> used for sign making
<Cynthia> 03:41:33  Cynthia lyrae: on a computer with internet access, run 'sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install --download build-essential' and get all the files from /var/cache/apt/archives - then copy those over to your server via LAN or USB or whatever
<Flannel> lyrae: Alright, lets go the easy way then, give me a sec to give you a few spammy lines that'll get you there ;)
<lyrae> abttune!
<rsb_> radium number plate
 * histo wonders if QoS would help my resolving slowdowns.  I even have my own cachine server.
<timClicks> which ides work with bzr?
<lyrae> Cynthia, i will try that if all else fails =D
<rsb_> on windows i use flexi sign pro
<Flannel> lyrae: mount your USB, and go to /pool/main on it
<Cynthia> lyrae: the files shall be copied to the same directory on the server, i.e. /var/cache/apt/archives
<CkhiKuzad> forget it, i will use Debian for it, it at least still has support
<Flannel> lyrae: This is Lucid, yes?
<lyrae> yes
<lyrae> next step :)
<rsb_> but now i love ubuntu so much thhat i want to use the machine on ubuntu too
<lyrae> Cynthia, once i bring the files over via usb stick, i wont know what to do with them
<lyrae> aka i dont know how to install, teehee. i always let apt-get do the work for me
<histo> Nope still takes about 8 seconds to load the google.com
<Surlent777> rsb_: in all seriousness, you're asking for something that most people will never use. You're better off asking Google or searching Synaptic
<rsb_> anyone has anyone has any idea
<histo> I don't get why resolvign is so slow. I've tried switching dns etc... My download speeds are fine.
<rsb_> i did try it
<Cynthia> lyrae: after having copied the files to the server's /var/cache/apt/archives, any attempt to install software will consult that first. so you'll be able to apt-get as normal
<dancek> CkhiKuzad, just as a quick test you could try 'sudo modprobe floppy' -- this should be done automatically, but still you can try
<wildbat> how do i fix "out of scan range" in fullscreen OpenGL game?
<lyrae> Cynthia, oh i get what youre trying to do
<rsb_>  but couldnt get a proper solution
<Surlent777> rsb_: if google doesn't know about software that unusual, we probably won't either, sorry
<Cynthia> lyrae: apt-get install build-essential --> 10 packages installed, need to get 0 B of archives, etc.
<prince-arif> Omg, it seems even Alt+Shift+F1/F2/F3... won't work anymore! Dear Canonical, Ltd, what have you done....
<Cynthia> then zoom zoom, installed! :)
<student08> Hi ; ]
<lyrae> i clean the cache directory on this computer with internet. download the install essentials. put the install essentials in the server's apt cache dir
<lyrae> and then just run apt-get install?
<Cynthia> prince-arif: It's Ctrl+Alt+FNUMBER from within the GUI
<Cynthia> lyrae: Correct
<lyrae> Cynthia, oh, smart!
<rsb_> ok thanks guys for your responses
<ryuho> oh hey
<lyrae> will try soon. let me just finish flannels instruction
<Cynthia> lyrae: You may also omit the cleaning step, if you want a copy of all the internet-gotten packages.
<lyrae> no ill clean
<rsb_> i'm so happy being hear
<Cynthia> lyrae: Ok :)
<dwj> what ?
<costre> rsb_, Do you mean like CNC-guidance programs?
<lyrae> Flannel, awaiting instructions. whenever youre ready
<rsb_> cnc i dont know
<prince-arif> Cynthia, take a look: "Buffer I/O on device fd0". And when I try "sudo modprobe -r floppy", I get: "FATAL: Module floppy is in use.". Yeah, somehow need to remove this floppy.
<Flannel> lyrae: I can't remember anymore, do you have gcc installed already? (apt-cache policy gcc)
<rsb_> its a vinyl cutting machine
<prince-arif> Buffer I/O error*
<Cynthia> prince-arif: Er. I don't know how to do that :(
<rsb_> used for stickerr cutting
<costre> rsb_, Does it output on parallel port or the like?
<rsb_> sign making
<prince-arif> Tried to blacklist it, but it doesn't work. :-(
<rsb_> yeah
<landswipe> how do i get yaffs2 support on ubuntu server?
<landswipe> will i need to build my own kernel?
<costre> rsb_, You could try to wine the program
<rsb_> its like a printer
<sint> hey, i've just installed 10.4 and i have to say i like gwibber. but i would love to add more networks into it. are there any plugins out there or maybe another software with more sites?
<rsb_> but it dosent print it cuts the sticker and we paste them
<plum> i can't use my microphone... can someone help me find where i can download mic addons?
<plum> it's a built in hp mic
<rsb_> where ever we need to
<HollyRain> does anybody is using btrfs?
<lyrae> Flannel, says 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<lyrae> release a=now
<Flannel> lyrae: Good.  Alright, lets see if this works
<rsb_> the programme dosent work on wine
<Dr_Willis> I dont suppose anyone has noticed a way to make a 'live usb' disk install (to a flash drive) NOT ask the 'test it out/install'  question? I want it to go straight to the 'test ubuntu' and never ask to install.
<Flannel> lyrae: Oh, is this 386 or amd64?
<lyrae> Flannel, however, just typing 'gcc' says 'the program 'gcc' can be found in the following packages: *gcc, *pentium-builder'
<lyrae> and i forgot. how do i check if im running 32 or 64. processor is 64, but im not sure which OS version i downloaded. forgot
<Cynthia> lyrae: uname -a, look for i686-gnu or amd64-gnu
<lyrae> Cynthia, thanks. Flannel 32bit
<Flannel> lyrae: on the USB drive, check /README.diskdefines
<Flannel> Ah, alright.
<Flannel> lyrae: From the /pool/main folder of your mounted USB, lets try this command:
<plum> can someone help me fix my mic/.?
<rsb_> ok thanks i google it myslg
<Flannel> sudo dpkg -i b/build-essential/build-essential_11.4build1_i386.deb m/make-dfsg/make_3.81-7ubuntu1_i386.deb e/eglibc/libc6-dev_2.11.1-0ubuntu7_i386.deb e/eglibc/libc-dev-bin_2.11.1-0ubuntu7_i386.deb l/linux/linux-libc-dev_2.6.32-21.32_i386.deb d/dpkg/dpkg-dev_1.15.5.6ubuntu4_all.deb p/patch/patch_2.6-2ubuntu1_i386.deb g/gcc-defaults/cpp_4.4.3-1ubuntu1_i386.deb g/gcc-defaults/g++_4.4.3-1ubuntu1_i386.deb g/gcc-defaults/gcc_4.4.3-1ubuntu1_i386.deb g/gcc
<Flannel> Oh geez
<Cynthia> Flannel: message cut off
<airtonix> ruhoh
<Flannel> Thats longer than I thought itd be.  Let me pastebin it.
<rsb_> someone pls suggest me a good irc client for ubuntu
<Flannel> lyrae: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437723/  (you can get there via: w3m http://paste.ubuntu.com/437723/ )
<Cynthia> rsb_, xchat (gui) or xchat-gnome, irssi (console)
<Loshki> rsb_: I second xchat...
<rsb_> anything else
<rsb_> right now i'm using it xchat
<Dr_Willis> rsb_:  depends on your needs. thers a dozwn of them
<discopatrick> hi. i'm setting up the ufw defaults at /etc/default/ufw - do these defaults apply to all NICs attached to the machine? is it possible to apply them to just one NIC? This machine is acting as a router/firewall for my home network, so i want to block all incoming connections from the external NIC, but allow them from the internal NIC
<Viking667> irssi
<Viking667> I don't even bother to use xchat
<Cynthia> rsb_ please check the category Internet / Chat in the Ubuntu software centre
<Flannel> lyrae: to make it easier to use, you could wget http://paste.ubuntu.com/437723/  too (and then chop off the html)
<Viking667> there's also the irc portion of pidgin, but I prefer irssi
<rsb_> in fact it is the first time i'm using irc
<Flannel> lyrae: Unfortunately, theres no way to download it in plaintext because the people who admin that site are idiots and require openID to do so.
<Flannel> lyrae: Oh, I could use another site too, if you're not able to easily copy/paste (retyping wouldn't be fun, obviously).  Let me know.
<rsb_> which is your favorite
<rsb_> irc
<plum> Can someone help me find my microphone driver?
<Cynthia> rsb_, xchat
<Loshki> rsb_: chatzilla in firefox is great for beginners, imo...
<Dr_Willis> !ubiquity
<rsb_> thanks i'm using
<rsb_> xchat
<mnemon> xchat is good for desktop usage and irssi for shells
<Cynthia> !enter | rsb_
<ubottu> rsb_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Surlent777> by the way, in regard to my earlier problem, nvidia-settings has an "overscan" adjuster. I thought that had to do with scanlines. I was wrong. Dragging that around adjusts the display if you're connected to a TV
<histo> Surlent777: yeah it puts the image off the screen
<rsb_> sorry
<lyrae> Flannel, hold on. thats quite possibly the longest command anyones ever had to give. ever.
<Flannel> lyrae: hah
<Surlent777> histo: no one in here or #kubuntu knew that before =( NOW THEY DO THOUGH
<lyrae> Flannel, i run that on laptop, right? where i have no internet and am trying to install gcc
<Surlent777> anyway, night
<Flannel> lyrae: You run that on your server.  Oooh, no internet.  Crap.  Sneakernetting the command would be a pain, but is doable.
<Jordan_U> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437723/plain/
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Requires OpenID
<Jordan_U> :(
<wildbat> how do i fix "out of scan range" in fullscreen OpenGL game?
<lyrae> Flannel, no way. i get lost. i need to copy and paste
<lyrae> if i copy this in a text file and transfer over, do you know how to run the command off the txt file?
<Dr_Willis> lyrae:  sh foo.txt
<lyrae> thanks
<arunkumar413> how to assign a keyboard shortcut to open terminal
<toader> hi, which software support SIP?
<Flannel> lyrae: If that errors, I only need the package name of the dependency that's missing, and we can modify it.  I think (and certainly hope) that I got everything.
<Cynthia> toader: Ekiga
<anonymouse_> arunkumar413, System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<anonymouse_> arunkumar413, the default is Ctrl+Alt+T
<michael1982> wat do i do when i get something like this?Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5)/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<michael1982> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5)/dists/karmic/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<michael1982> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ylmfos> asus 笔记本ubuntu10.04 花屏。。
<FloodBot4> michael1982: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ylmfos> 有谁碰到？
<sangho> how can i record my desktop screen?
<moetunes> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Cynthia> !jp | ylmfos
<sangho> i want make video clip
<ubottu> ylmfos: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Flannel> !screencast | sangho
<ubottu> sangho: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<sangho> thanks
<Cynthia> whoops, seems I can't tell Japanese and Chinese apart stll
<Cynthia> ... still *
<lyrae> Flannel, i think its isntalling
<lyrae> unpacking libc6-dev...etc
<Peikko> hi. are on these servers german support channels too?
<Flannel> lyrae: Good.  I /believe/ it'd give errors right away if it did have any.  But we'll see
<overmind> !german | Peikko
<Dr_Willis> !de | Peikko
<ubottu> Peikko: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Flannel> Peikko: #ubuntu-de, yeah.
<Peikko> duh. i looked for it but didn't find it. thank you anyway
<Thomas_H> 5 hours later: ubuntu is installed! yay!
<lyrae> still unpacking stuff
<lyrae> so far so good
<Dr_Willis> Thomas_H:  golly. takes me about 20 min. :)
<mnemon> michael1982: disable cdrom as apt source
<lyrae> lol its intense. i keep looking @ the screen for errors. its like watching the final episode of lost
 * red2kic boots Ubuntu LiveCD for first time.
<Flannel> lyrae: Oh, the errors would be noticable, accompanied by stoppage of activity.  They won't try and sneak one by
<lyrae> Flannel, ok it says errors wee encountered
<lyrae> Flannel, BUT, gcc seems to work. i type 'gcc' and it sauys 'no input files'
<Flannel> lyrae: Which packages have unmet dependencies (and does it say which packages it wants?)
<raviepic3> hello am using version 9.04, now i have the cd of 10, how can i upgrade my os without any loss of data in my present system ?
<lyrae> Flannel, dont know. but its working
<anonymouse_> raviepic3, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<michael1982> ok so wat can i do when i get something like that
<plum> CAn someone please help me find the correct drivers I need for my built-in microphone?
<lyrae> Flannel, thank you, lol. if i wasnt jobless id totally donate
<Flannel> lyrae: gcc was installed before we did any of this.  It's installed by default
<Flannel> lyrae: What were the packages missing?
<red2kic> raviepic3: If you have external storage mediums, I'd suggest to backup important stuffs (/home/ and /etc/) for most cases, then do a clean installation. :3
<JoshuaL> i only have ubuntu installed at my laptop, so it doesnt show grub when booting, how can i make grub appear whenever I need it upon boot?
<Flannel> raviepic3: You can upgrade over the internet, or you can download the 10.04 Alternate CD (not Desktop CD) and use that to upgrade
<red2kic> raviepic3: Do you have high-speed Internet?
<raviepic3> Flannel, yeah i have the cd
<red2kic> raviepic3: Desktop CD is not same as Alternate CD.
<plum> help
<lyrae> Flannel, it just says "Errors were encountered while processing: dkpg-dev, gcc-4.4, build-essential, g++, gcc, g++-4.4" but i think those files were there, from when i copied from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<raviepic3> red2kic, Alternate cd ?
<raviepic3> you mena the bootable disc ?
<raviepic3> red2kic, ^
<Flannel> lyrae: Oh, any usable errors before that?
<red2kic> raviepic3: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Cynthia> raviepic3: The bootable disc is the Desktop LiveCD. The Alternate CD just has software packages, you can't boot from it.
<alfredo> anyone knows where to get the Fire animation for CompizConfig setting manager? the drop down box on my system doesnt have the fire one...
<raviepic3> Cynthia, then i have the bootable disc
<Flannel> Cynthia: Yes you can.  You boot to an installer, not a live environment though
<red2kic> raviepic3: There are *many* way to install Ubuntu
<plum> can someone help plz
<lyrae> Flannel, nope
<Flannel> lyrae: How utterly annoying.
<Dr_Willis> alfredo:  check the package manager for other compiz plugins. it may not be included by default
<Flannel> lyrae: Oh, hold up a minute.
<Cynthia> alfredo: please install the package compiz-config-gnome and find the icon in System / Preferences
<hkm> some one can remember me how to go ubuntu-es?
<Dr_Willis> hkm:  /join #channelname
<Cynthia> alfredo: whoops, for the manager... means you probably have it already
<Flannel> lyrae: Ah, I did miss some packages.  Let me fix that.
<hkm> ty
<plum> help i can't use my microphone !
<nmvictor> how do i know the appropriate mode lines to place in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<raviepic3> can anybody point me to the right direction for upgrading my installation ? right now i have 9.04 installed and havea bootable disc of 10, i want to make this without any loss in data
<xyz> hey
<xyz> is it possible to use c# on  ubuntu
<rsk> raviepic3 sudo update-manager -d
<rsk> xyz yes
<plum> can someone help
<costre> raviepic3, I would say backup what you need and make a clean install from scratch :)
<Cynthia> alfredo: (from PM) I don't know where the fire plugin is, perhaps a search for 'compiz fire plugin' in Synaptic is in order though
<raviepic3> costre, what ! :(, whats the selective advantage in doing that, over upgrading ?
<Cynthia> xyz: install the Mono packages (mono) and something like SharpDevelop
<sanousy> Hi
<moetunes> plum: you just state your issue in here :}
<hkm> guys, can someboddy help me to configura/install mousepen 8x6 on ubuntu 10.04?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | raviepic3
<ubottu> raviepic3: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sanousy> Is there anyone can tell me a good channel for Vala?
<Thomas_H> Man is my computer ever slow - I JUST installed ubuntu and it is running at a snail's pace
<lyrae> Flannel, okay
<Thomas_H> Trying to install video card driver...
<plum> moetunes: my built in microphone is not working in ubuntu
<Flannel> lyrae: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437731/
<nmvictor> anyone please, how do i know the appropriate mode lines to place in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Flannel> lyrae: That one should work hopefully!
<plum> moetunes: how can i fix ?
<hkm> guys, can someboddy help me to configura/install mousepen 8x6 on ubuntu 10.04  x64?
<arunkumar413> i have gcc 4.3.3  on my system. i want documentation about the header files and inbuilt functions so that i can learn about them and write programs for linux
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  ages ago i used a 'x modeline generator web site' but ive not had to mess with modelines in 4+ years
<rsk> arunkumar413 gcc.gnu.org for docs or 'man gcc'
<sanousy> :-S
<lyrae> Flannel, alright. its doing its thing
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: Resolution problems are rarely fixable by specifying modes in the grub.cfg, they are usually driver problems.
<plum> moetunes: are you there?
<lyrae> unpacking
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: s/grub.cfg/xorg.confg
<Jordan_U> -g :)
<arunkumar413> i downloaded it but it does not contian information about the header files and functions
<wooboy77> hi! how do I connect a second PC to a modem connection???
<mnemon> arunkumar413: download the header files and their doc packages
<moetunes> plum: I was afk - just ask the whole channel mate
<plum> moetunes: i have been asking, lol
<moetunes> plum: I don't use a microphone here sorry - I'm sure someone here does tho
<plum> ah ok
<plum> can anyone else help?
<lyrae> Flannel, same thing, but only 2 packages now
<Flannel> lyrae: Which two?
<lyrae> dpkg-dev, build-essential
<Flannel> lyrae: Also, we're getting closer.  Ah, that's really only one package then (since b-e wont install with dpkg-dev)
<moetunes> plum: if you don't get a reply it is best to wait a bit then ask again - others might have joined that might know
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Did you use either of the options in !offline to generate your list?
<plum> alright well
<plum> i will try to fix again when i have had more sleep
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: what was that, a suggestion?
<plum> see you guys later :)
<speiros> Is there any choice in which choice of server type I have when setting the server settings on Thunderbird?
<lyrae> Flannel, ok :) also, the install instructions for the driver, says that if it cant build, to make sure i have linux-headers-generic
<speiros> I have an issue and can't connect as it states it is IMAP, and doesn't allow me to choose POP3
<Thomas_H> what is the command to install my video card's driver?
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: It was a suggestion, but I suspect that Flannel already knows about it :)
<Dr_Willis> Thomas_H:  depends on the video card.  jockey-gtk for the 'hardware drivers' tool  is where i would start
<magupova> 12061986
<costre> raviepic3, It's the feeling of it .... like buying a new car of the latest model instead of replacing all the different components to make it the same :)
<Thomas_H> how do I jockey-gtk?
<magupova> m.agupova
<Jordan_U> Thomas_H: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Dr_Willis> Thomas_H:  run command from termianl.. or use the menu li9ke Jordan_U  said .
<raviepic3> costre, well its time consuming
<raviepic3> ?
<Flannel> lyrae: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437734/
<Thomas_H> I get: GtkWarning: could not open display
<Dr_Willis> Thomas_H:  use the menu item....
<Thomas_H> The thing though is that the graphics keep locking up
<Flannel> Jordan_U: That apturl wasn't updated last I checked it.
<Dr_Willis> Thomas_H:  and your video card is a ?
<Thomas_H> 8800 gts 640mb
<Cynthia> !graphics > Cynthia
<Dr_Willis> I got an 8800gtsxxx - works fine. :)
<Jordan_U> Flannel: It has an option for lucid if that's what you mean.
<Th3On3> somebody tried to use samba3 and samba4 on the same server ?
<Flannel> Jordan_U: oh?  That's new
<speiros> I am running ubuntu and thunderbird
<Thomas_H> I want to see if downloading the driver will help
<Dr_Willis> Thomas_H:   you should be able to use that hardware drivers tool and install the proper drivers in just a few clicks.,
<amir_varasteh> hi , where is program icons ? i forgot it .
<Thomas_H> yeah but I can't click
<Thomas_H> The graphics keep locking up :|
<Dr_Willis> Thomas_H:  try 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'    perhaps.
<Cynthia> ops: suggestion for factoid: !graphics = "When you face a problem with your computer's graphics, please provide the brand and model of your graphics card or chipset (lspci) and !paste the contents of /var/log/Xorg.log"
<amir_varasteh>  hi , where is program icons ? i forgot it .
<discopatrick> is it possible to reset ipfilter to its defaults, without all the ufw rules added?
<Cynthia> amir_varasteh: are you looking for /usr/share/icons ?
<anonymouse_> amine, /usr/share/icons
<Jordan_U> Thomas_H: jockey-text
<drmagoo> exit
<sylver> http://xdccing.com/
<lyrae> Flannel, i reboot the netbook and can't mound usb drive again. says sdc1 does not exist. how can i see whcih sdc1/sdd1/etc the usb stick is?
<Jordan_U> Cynthia: You can make suggestions with "/msg ubottu !graphics is <reply> When you face..."
<amir_varasteh> Cynthia: no . i installed virtual box , and i can't find its icon
<amir_varasteh> Cynthia : and it's not in usr/share/icons
<Cynthia> Jordan_U: hm, didn't know that :o Thanks
<Th3On3> somebody tried to use samba3 and samba4 on the same server ?
<Flannel> lyrae: sudo fdisk -l (thats a lowercase L) should give you some insight
<Jordan_U> Cynthia: You're welcome.
<Cynthia> amir_varasteh: here the VirtualBoxOSE launcher's icon is /usr/share/icons/virtualbox.png
<amir_varasteh> Cynthia: would u please send that icon for me ?
<Cynthia> amir_varasteh: http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/4828/virtualboxg.png
<amir_varasteh> Cynthia ty
<Cynthia> amir_varasteh: You're welcome
<Jordan_U> JoshuaL: Hold shift.
<JoshuaL> Jordan_U, thanks!
<Jordan_U> JoshuaL: You're welcome.
<lyrae> Flannel, perfect. no errors
<kbmaniac> just installed 10.04 on my laptop, all good but ubuntu one probs, no 'cloud' icon in taskbar as used to be in 9.10 and does not seem to want to sync to ubuntu one folder, or is it still real slow as some people have reported ?
<histo> kbmaniac: click on yoru name to get to ubuntu one
<kbmaniac> yep, got that, 'sync in progress...' benn like that for 15 mins for a small file.
<kbmaniac> do you guys just link to ~/ubuntu one now, used to be able to click on the could icon
<Flannel> lyrae: to install the headers, just cd to l/linux/ and dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.32-21_2.6.32-21.32_all.deb
<Flannel> lyrae: You can use tab complete too ;)
<Thomas_H> AWESOME
<Thomas_H> The gui is working perfectly now
<Thomas_H> thanks everyone :D
<Th3On3> anybody tried to use samba3 and samba4 on the same server ?
<Juniksz> Hello. When I press a Ctrl + Alt + F1 the console is displayed. The trouble is that is in the wrong place. The left side of the screen is a little black bar on and you can not see the right side. How can I fix this ?
<lyrae> Flannel, thanks sooooo much for your help!
<lyrae> cant tell you how glad i am
<Cynthia> Juniksz: Monitor auto-adjustment
<Juniksz> Cynthia: where can i find it, or how can i use?
<Cynthia> Juniksz: Is there an AUTO button of any sort on the bottom of your computer's monitor?
<Flannel> lyrae: My pleasure
<lyrae> =]
<Thomas_H> goddamn I thought that ubuntu was supposed to be easy
<Thomas_H> how do I change my monitor's resolution?
<Cynthia> Thomas_H: System/Preferences/Monitors
<anodesni> Hi, My network manager icon has become a blank, how can I fix this?
<Cynthia> (It was Preferences/Screen Resolution before Hardy)
<Juniksz> Cynthia: no,i don't have.. Is it configure only by the monitor?
<Dr_Willis> Complaining about how hard it is when theres an icon for the task? :)
<Dr_Willis> Thomas_H:  for nvidia cards you want to use the nvidia-settings tool most likely
<Cynthia> Juniksz: I am not aware of any adjustment available for TTYs
<Dr_Willis> Juniksz:  there is the fbset command that can tweak the consoles IF they are using the framebuffer.
<Dr_Willis> Juniksz:  i had a similer issue on my iMAC DV ages ago.
<anodesni> furthermore, It's not usable anymore, I can't left-click on it to connect to a network
<kroms> Hi
<kroms> How's it going?
<Juniksz> Dr_Willis: ok, i'll try it, thanks
<anonymouse_> anodesni, try killall -9 nm-applet; nm-applet
<Thomas_H> It says You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (justrun nvidia-xconfig as root) and restart the X server... I went into my terminal and typed sudo nvidia-xconfig and it says WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file. New X configuration file written to /etc/Xll/xorg.conf... then I go to system>administration>hardware drivers>  NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver is already selecte
<kroms> anonymouse_, I'm new.. just trying to learn.  that is the ultra kill this application, then run it again correct?
<anonymouse_> kroms, correct
<kroms> anonymouse_, Nice :D  I'm remembering things!
<anodesni> anonymouse_, thanks it works for now,
<DjAngo23> I'm looking for a script or anything, that deletes my duplicate songs from my hardrive, any idea ?
<anonymouse_> DjAngo23, use fslint-gui
<anonymouse_> DjAngo23, sudo aptitude install fslint
<badcloud> any one know how to get the system beep to work? I selected option in gnome-terminal and still nothing
<DjAngo23> anonymouse_: Thanks, it's seems like beeing exactly what i was looking for ;)
<Wolfeyes> Does your other sound work badcloud ?
<badcloud> Wolfeyes: yes
<badcloud> Wolfeyes: as in audio in general?
<Wolfeyes> General
<Wolfeyes> The computers audio sound?
<badcloud> Wolfeyes: listening to shoutcast as we speak :)
<Wolfeyes> Good.
<phlak_user> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<moki80> DjAngo23: The exorcist plugin in Songbird is useful for that
<anodesni> badcloud, start "alsamixer -c0" in terminal
<badcloud> anodesni: k
<anodesni> badcloud, move to the right slider (beep) then press up arrow. Make sure the MM below changes in 00
<badcloud> anodesni: I'm guessing I'm looking for 'PC Speaker'
<badcloud> anodesni: right?
<anodesni> badcloud, no, it should be "beep"
<badcloud> anodesni: ah, ok
<Thomas_H> Any help would be appreciated :\
<Dr_Willis>  Theres also the pcskr module taht can be blacklisted badcloud  - that can disable the pc built in mb speaker
<anonymouse_> Thomas_H, what is your problem
<anodesni> badcloud, if it shows "MM" below, press M to change it to 00, then press up to up the volume
<badcloud> anodesni: none :(
<DjAngo23> moki80:  Songbird, i'm going to try that then.
<anodesni> badcloud, really? then try pcspeaker I guess
<Thomas_H> I'm trying to change my desktop resolution
<Thomas_H> monitor's resolution
<badcloud> Dr_Willis: I don't have a '/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist' file
<anonymouse_> Thomas_H, System>Preferences>Monitors
<Dr_Willis> badcloud:  install the beep command, test it 'beep' try loading the module -> 'sudo modprobe pcspkr' then try beep again,
<Dr_Willis> badcloud:  my system wont beep untill i load the module.
<anodesni> badcloud, you should also make sure that the volume is up in sound settings
<Thomas_H> Yeah... I went there and it says It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool. Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<speiros> Can anyone help me with the email client Thunderbird?
<anonymouse_> Thomas_H, say yes
<Dr_Willis> Thomas_H:  yes. fir nvidia cards you WANT to use the 'nvidia-settings' tool.  I mentioned that earlier. :)
<Wolfeyes> I am trying to receive voice and video tutorials on live streaming, but firefox doesn't  open it, I only see it connect and then the screen goes black. Anyone got any idea's?
<badcloud> Dr_Willis: 'beep' does nothing as far as I can see (or hear)
<mnemon> speiros: what's the problem?
<Dr_Willis> Thomas_H:  it has many more options.
<peturi> Hi, recomment me an .mp3 player for linux which can recomment new music for me based on my playlist.
<Dr_Willis> badcloud:  now load the module and try beep again.
<Thomas_H> yeah... but there is nothing in here about resolution
<anonymouse_> Thomas_H, under X Server Display Configuration, you can change the resolution of your monitor
<Dr_Willis> Thomas_H:  it has settings for res in there somewhere., look harder.
<coderman> hi guys
<coderman> I have a question
<anonymouse_> !hi|coderman
<ubottu> coderman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Thomas_H> There are only 5 things
<badcloud> Dr_Willis: did that, nothing :(
<coderman> I need to move my ubuntu installation to another disk
<speiros> mnemon: I have an issue with one of my emails, as I have access through cPanel, and it seems to have updated it.  The Thunderbird client isn't allowing me to choose pop3, and now my password is different.  It is one thing after another, and I am going around in circles.
<Dr_Willis> badcloud:  im out of ideas then.
<coderman> can I just tar to a backup archive and extract at the other disk?
<coderman> and then boot from there?
<badcloud> Dr_Willis: thanks anyway :)
<phlak_user> Code: yes
<anonymouse_> coderman, you need to preserve the permissions
<Dr_Willis> coderman:  the fstab, and a few other things may need tweaking however.
<coderman> fstab works out of the box, for me :P
<coderman> what other things?
<badcloud> Dr_Willis: got it, it was the mute in alsamixer
<speiros> Previously, I had access to my account, but it seems to have limited what I can do, or something.
<Thomas_H> http://imgur.com/fir7V.png  <--- Nvidia settings (no resolution option)
<badcloud> thanks, anodesni, Dr_Willis!
<speiros> Hard to explain, sorry.  I'll try to.
<mnemon> speiros: your account is imap now?
<mnemon> *uses imap
<anodesni> badcloud, if you want to store the settings of alsamixer you want to run: "sudo alsactl store"
<speiros> mnemon: Let me check.  I think it is, yes.  Let me confirm though.
<badcloud> anodesni: thanks
<anonymouse_> Thomas_H, System>Preferences>Monitors and try saying no
<badcloud> seems neither gnome-terminal nor screen 'ctl a ctl g' activates beep
<badcloud> 'beep' works
<badcloud> but that's it
<speiros> mnemon: Yes, it is.
<Dr_Willis> badcloud:  there WAS some x bug. where  ctrl-g beeping was disabled..
<speiros> I don't mind if it is, although I prefer to have the files kept on the server as well as my desktop.
<Dr_Willis> badcloud:  see if it works in the console.
<Thomas_H> anonymouse_: there is an option in there for changing the resolution but it only allows 800x600
<badcloud> Dr_Willis: which console?
<badcloud> Dr_Willis: a fresh gnome-term session?
<anodesni> badcloud, did you up the volume in sound settings?
<badcloud> anodesni: yeah. as I said, 'beep' sounds out loud and clear
<Dr_Willis> badcloud:  no.. the CONSOLE.. :)  not a terminal window.. alt-ctrl-f1
<anodesni> badcloud, I mean pulseaudio sound settings
<badcloud> Dr_Willis: ah, yes *blush*
<mnemon> speiros: so what's the problem exactly? if it doesn't work with the new password?
<badcloud> anodesni: how do I access that?
<anodesni> badcloud, system -> preferences -> sound
<badcloud> Dr_Willis: works in console
<anodesni> badcloud, warning volume is down (standard, for me)
<speiros> mnemon: I changed the password on the cPanel itself.  It should work.  Then it tells me that it can't use secure authentication. So I take it off and it tells me something else too.
<anonymouse_> Thomas_H, what version of nvidia-driver are you using,
<speiros> It seems to be a triangle of problems, and I'm doing something wrong.
<badcloud> anodesni: turned it to max, nothing
<badcloud> anodesni: I have alert sound scheme to 'no sounds'
<anodesni> badcloud, that might be a problem too
<anodesni> badcloud, you should here a strange "bump" sound (the beep) if you set it to ubuntu
<badcloud> anodesni: got it
<speiros> mnemon: the other thing it does is tell me that the account settings are imap.myemaildetails, whereas it is meant to be admin+mydetails
<lgp> back
<badcloud> anodesni: thanks
<speiros> I've tried editing these back and forth
<anodesni> badcloud, does it work now?
<Thomas_H> anonymouse_: Current version?
<badcloud> anodesni: yup :)))
<anodesni> nice
<anodesni> I really hate that sound though
<badcloud> anodesni: I'm sure it gets annoying, I just need a sound everytime someone mentions my name in irssi
<anodesni> ok
<Dr_Willis> badcloud:  with weechat - i get a Notifycition window. :)
<mnemon> speiros: can you give me the errors it gives? paste them in pm or some pastebin
<anodesni> my Xchat icon is glowing then
<speiros> Sure, let me go through the sequence at the present time, and I'll give you that one.
<badcloud> Dr_Willis: trying it now :)
<badcloud> Dr_Willis: is it a cli client?
<Dr_Willis> badcloud:  yes
<badcloud> Dr_Willis: weeeeee
<Dr_Willis> badcloud:  and i perfer it 1000x over irssi
<anonymouse_> Thomas_H, try moving your xorg.conf to a different location, then do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<anonymouse_> Thomas_H, I cannot guarantee that this won't fuck it up even more
<badcloud> Dr_Willis: reading up on setting up now
<speiros> mnemon: First of all, we are back with the password errors.  I need to change this on the server info, which I will change to the same one.
<jozefk> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/f80bf0326e.png
<jozefk> and http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/cfc81c6be6.png
<mnemon> speiros: don't make any changes for now, just give me the error messages, easier to find out what's happening that way :)
<Thomas_H> where is xorg.conf ?
<Cynthia> Thomas_H: /etc/X11
<speiros> Yeah, but it isn't going to allow me to access the account.
<jozefk> i just added cinelerra repo in synaptic and that's happened
<anonymouse_> Thomas_H, "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<speiros> mnemon: It is only asking me for a password at present.
<anonymouse_> Thomas_H, I mean "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<Thomas_H> weird shit... I think that my video card might be fried
<Thomas_H> when I restarted my computer there were artifacts everywhere
<Thomas_H> and now the screen is black?
<Thomas_H> Shit...
<anonymouse_> Thomas_H, what did you do
<speiros> mnemon: Login to server mail.myemailname failed
<Thomas_H> I restarted the computer
<mnemon> then you're either using a wrong username or password
<Thomas_H> The post screen is all messed up too - so it isn't ubuntu
<speiros> mnemon: I will try four passwords, although I know which password it is.  The name is correct too.  It is trying to put me on somehting else though.
<speiros> mnemon: If I go to the server settings, it tells me the server info.  I'll give you that.
<[Screamo]> Anyone here ever used fluxbox?
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: Any suggestion for beginners on WeeChat? :o
<moetunes>  fluxbox ftw!
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  You did go to the weechat homepage and read their very good docs? :)
<[Screamo]> moetunes, can you give me some info on it?
<speiros> mnemon: Server type IMAP (I am unable to choose which server type it is)
<moetunes> [Screamo]: sure
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: I recently found out why my laptop won't start. I'm installing packages as we go (no ubuntu-desktop, thx).
<moetunes> [Screamo]: there's #fluxbox too
<speiros> mnemon: Server name mail.myemail.mydomain
<speiros> mnemon: Port 143
<[Screamo]> how easy is it to install/uninstall?
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  its very silimer to irssi,  /server /connect /join and so on :)
<speiros> mnemon: Connection security STARTTLS
<badcloud> Dr_Willis: thanks so much for the recommendation!
<badcloud> gonna reconnect using weechat now
<speiros> mnemon No server authentication
<moetunes> [Screamo]: as easy as   sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<red2kic_wee> Dr_Willis: I accidentally my main system. So I'm setting stuffs up again. :( http://imagebin.ca/img/WEgcEZAT.png
<[Screamo]> moetunes, when it done i just logout and select it from the session or w/e?
<naveen519> Hii all
<anonymouse_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<red2kic> [Screamo]: Yup. I think so. :3
<naveen519> gdm mode: fading out after keeping the system idle for some time
<moetunes> [Screamo]: yep - I would install feh or eterm or similar to help set the background
<naveen519> how to recover from it ?
<[Screamo]> moetunes, what are those
<naveen519> i could not see the display
<[Screamo]> red2kic, that looks.. horrid D:
<naveen519> gdm mode: fading out after keeping the system idle for some time
<red2kic> [Screamo]: Brains over looks. :)
<[Screamo]> naveen519, uhm, move the mouse or hit a key on the keyboardd?
<naveen519> ??
<moetunes> [Screamo]: they are apps with libs that fluxbox can use to set the background
<naveen519> yeah ..i made all trails
<[Screamo]> moetunes, well wich one should i install lol
<red2kic> [Screamo]: Functions* over looks.
<naveen519> and restarted gdm finally
<moetunes> [Screamo]: I use eterm as it is a terminal emulator that has transparency
<naveen519> and even console is also not working then, i used another system to restart gdm
<[Screamo]> naveen519, maybe change settings so it doesnt fade out
<badcloud> Dr_Willis: wow, love the color scheme
<[Screamo]> well im gonna go try fluxbox now :D
<naveen519> whats the problem with the default settings ? though i have changed my monitor
<naveen519> and may i know how to change the setting so as to make it not fading out ?
<naveen519> i mean to say, it is giving this problem after i have changed my monitor
<naveen519> could that might be the problem ?
<moetunes> naveen519: have you made a xorg.conf?
<naveen519> moetunes: nope, do i need to do that ?
<moetunes> naveen519: nope - if you had you woould have to change the monitor in it
<[Screamo]> :O
<[Screamo]> fluxbox reminds me of rockbox for ipod
<[Screamo]> :O
<w3bcrawler> D:
<znupii> hey. i want to make my own webhosting server at home with ubuntu server and to have a dns server. i have a domain.ro. i heard it is possible only if i have two ip addresses for dns server....is this true ?
<moetunes> [Screamo]: http://fluxbox-wiki.org - for lots of howtos
<[Screamo]> but hoe the hell do i change resolution D:
<naveen519> <moetunes: yeah i have changed my monitor after the installation, so, do i need to change the setting now ?
<moetunes> [Screamo]: use   xrandr   in terminal  or make an xorg.conf
<d000L_|000D> test
<moetunes> naveen519: not if you haven't made a xorg.conf 'cause X does it automatically from boot now
<robin0800> d000L_|000D: test fail
<[Screamo]> moetunes, xrandr in term just listen stuff
<moetunes> d000L_|000D: fail
<[Screamo]> *listed
<Dr_Willis> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<moetunes> [Screamo]: xrandr -s 1024x768   for example
<naveen519> how to config xorg.conf ?
<iceroot> znupii: one ip-adress for dns but why youb need your own dns-server?
<[Screamo]> ah this is more like it
<moetunes> naveen519: you need to   ctrl+alt=f2   login then kill X and do   Xorg -configure - it will make a file in your home dir that you edit and move to /etc/X11
<[Screamo]> 1024x 768 to 1280x1024 :/
<moetunes> *ctrl+alt+f2
<moetunes> [Screamo]: does   xrandr   list 1280x1024 ?
<[Screamo]> moetunes, yes, and i switched to it
<moetunes> k
<speiros> #openoffice.org
<speiros> Oops
<[Screamo]> moetunes, what other window manager are there that are easy to install, dont want kde or xfce
<znupii> iceroot, i need to set up a dns server just for practice. i want to make     ns1.mydomain.ro  and ns2.mydomain.ro
<znupii> iceroot, or is possible to use another dns sever ?
<moetunes> [Screamo]: some like openbox and there's lxde , e17 , windowmaker...
<iceroot> znupii: its always possible to use another dns server
<moetunes> I like wmii
<prince-arif> Omg, I can't take it anymore with Ubuntu 10.04. It seems it's time to install Slackware... Guess what? I have already fixed auto-mount issues, booting issues, networking issues.. Now... It seems sound won't work anymore after restarting machine: "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory". The most unstable version of Ubuntu I have ever seen. ;-(
<[Screamo]> i cant even uuse firefox in 10.04, after about 5 mins of browsing it would log me out
<prince-arif> Just restart your machine and... reinstall Ubuntu.
<airtonix> lol?
<[Screamo]> been using chromium and no problem anymore
<red2kic_wee> prince-arif: How did you fix the auto-mount issues? Jc.
<Dr_Willis> prince-arif:  odd.. ive had basically no issues other then plymouth being  quirky
<moetunes> prince-arif: it is a lts - there's always a large jump 'cause it is to last for three years
<prince-arif> red2kic_wee: disabled floppy, blacklisted and deleted from /etc/fstab
<red2kic_wee> prince-arif: Wow. Floppy disk. I'd rip mine out of the machine if I have one.
 * Dr_Willis did see a bug report about floppy's goofing up the automounting.
<znupii> iceroot,  thanks for information ;)
<prince-arif> moetunes, that means it's still in "super-super-alpha stage"? :-)
<Dr_Willis> red2kic_wee:  you also need to disable the controller in the bios
<Dr_Willis> red2kic_wee:  in some cases. :)
<red2kic_wee> BRB. Reboot for new kernel modules. :)
<moetunes> prince-arif: it still needs some ironing out is how I'd put it :]
<Emery> How easy would it be to get dual monitors working with Nvidia ?
<sidewalk> anyone have any good instructions for upgrading 9.10 to 10.04, remotely?
<erUSUL> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Dr_Willis> Emery:  takes me all of.. 30 seconds to get my dual monitors working..
<prince-arif> I think Canonical has hired some... Chinese.
<Dr_Willis> Emery:   and 1 reboot...
<[Screamo]> moetunes, i want terminal to look like this http://fluxbox.org/screenshots/screenshots_full/screenshot_zan.png
<[Screamo]> D:
<speiros> lol, considering that the most comfortable windows system is XP, I'd say that ubuntu is doing pretty good.lol
<Torque> *** Torque (~Torque@stuts08.coventry.ac.uk) has joined #ubuntu@Undernet
<Emery> [Dr_Willis] with nvidia? obviously it has the nvidia-settings tool ect.
<[Screamo]> Torque, thats nice to kow
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, why reboot to get twinview working ?
<Dr_Willis> Emery:  install nvidia drivers.. reboot , run the nvidia-settings tool enable twinview and tweak.. restart the X server to apply the changes properly
<[Screamo]> *know
<prince-arif> It wouldn't be a surprise to see on the case of Ubuntu CD: "Made in China".
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  for the initial drivers. :)
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, oh right
<Emery> [Dr_Willis] nice one :)
<Torque> *** Error@Torque: Closing Link: stuts08.coventry.ac.uk (Excess Flood)
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  and you need to restart the X server competely. or else some apps get confused once you enable twinview
<moetunes> [Screamo]: that's a transparent terminal - you can do that with eterm
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, which ones? i turn on twinview on the fly no problems (i even switch monitors)
<moetunes> [Screamo]: my flux desktop - http://imagebin.org/97899
<[Screamo]> what about the window border being on the side tho
<Torque> *** sutem (~uc@pD9E0EBC9.dip.t-dialin.net) has quit Undernet (Read error: Operation timed out)
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:   gnome panel for starters would get confused and try to go across both monitors.
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  it may be fixed by now.. but it used to be an issue
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  other apps would also try to do the same
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, have you tried changing the gconf value for which monitor it sits on ?
<[Screamo]> moetunes have you ever heard of rainmeter?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  i always have a panel on each monitor.
<Torque> *** Error@Torque: Closing Link: stuts08.coventry.ac.uk (Excess Flood)
<jpds> Torque: Please don't do that.
<[Screamo]> ^i 2nd that
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  on a new install, first thing i do is install nvidia, enable twinview, tweak the primary monitor.   when i did apply. the panels would go across both monitors.  if i restarted X. they figured it out. :)
<moetunes> [Screamo]: yep - it is part of a windows shell based on blackbox iirc
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  not really tried it in 10.04 this has been a upgraded to 10.04 box.
<aprilhare> hello. i want to open .maff files from nautilus using firefox - but nautilus recognises them as zip archives only. that might be all well and good for nautilus and technically true, however it's not very useful to me.
<d000L_|000D> anyone knows a good channel about DMCA and crap like that?
<moetunes> [Screamo]: litestep
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, you dont need to restart to get the panels on the correct monitor.
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  ive had to in the earlier releases.
<[Screamo]> moetunes shell? what im thinking of is just an app
<Torque> *** Error@Torque: Closing Link: stuts08.coventry.ac.uk (Excess Flood)
<prince-arif> Just incrediblee... Used this computer for almost 3 hours and now I have to reinstall the operating system!
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, i sposes you didnt try changing the gconf value ? its what i've done ever since intrepid
<moetunes> [Screamo]: the app comes with the replacement shell - at least it did here
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  easier to restart the X server.
<devila> hi..
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  since this is the first thing i normally do  on a clean install. :)
<devila>  i need help with kde and gnome..
<devila> somebody to help me !?!?!?
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, put this in your nautilus-scripts folder http://paste.ubuntu.com/437770/
<[Screamo]> moetunes, well you can just install it as a standalone app, it+photoshop+itunes are the things that are going to force me back to windows as soon as i have mony D:
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, i use that to quickly switch the only panel i have between my laptop screen and the attached monitor
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  someone was in here last week asking how to force the panel across both monoitors when using twinview.
<Dr_Willis> I rarely need to move the panels. :) Desktop box. Not laptop here.
<moetunes> [Screamo]: to each his own - there are good replacement linux apps for those
<moetunes> naveen519: keep it in the channel pls :]
<[Screamo]> photoshop and rainmeter hold a special place in my heart, it would bee like switching perfect kids for not so perfect kids D:
<naveen519>  kill X is not working
<airtonix> [Screamo], logicfail
<naveen519> :|
<guntbert> !ot | [Screamo]
<ubottu> [Screamo]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<moetunes> naveen519: sudo service gdm stop    afaik
<HollyRain> my partition /var is not enoght for an upgrade? how could I join it together to another part. as /tmp?
<aprilhare> i want to open .maff files from nautilus using firefox - but nautilus recognises them as zip archives only. that might be all well and good for nautilus and technically true, however it's not very useful to me.
<[Screamo]> guntbert, D:
<red2kic> [Screamo]: Use GIMP + Compiz. Ok ok. Use Photoshop... but rainmeter is meh? Calendar, right?
<airtonix> red2kic, no its a poor approxmiation of conky
<red2kic> airtonix: Ah. Conky wannabe.
<[Screamo]> red2kic, ive got like 3 years expericance with photoshop, and i just cant seem to figure gimp out
<[Screamo]> rainmeter pwns conky
<hkm> !join #ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis> Ive used Gimp for years.. and cant figure out Photoshop. :)
<moetunes> hkm: it's /join
<Dr_Willis> cant afford Photoshop either..
<[Screamo]> hkm, try /join
<airtonix> [Screamo], hardly.
<hkm> oh yes ty a lot
<hkm> :p
<[Screamo]> Dr_Willis, who said anything about paying for it ;D
<devil875> hi
<moetunes> [Screamo]: I have conky at the top of that screenshot - rainmeter is miles behind
<devil875> i want to use ubuntu but without gnome or kde or xfce but with lxde
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  now the DMCA will come and close this channel.. thanks a lot! :)
<devil875> is this possible?
<sidewalk> if i have raided disks, do i still need to dist upgrade the machine using the iso of alternate?
<Dr_Willis> devil875:  install lubuntu
<[Screamo]> ROFL
<Dr_Willis> devil875:   see #lubuntu channel
<Oer> devil875,  lubuntu
 * Dr_Willis dosent like lubuntu much
<airtonix> [Screamo], laugh all you want, but last time i tried to use rainmeter to do what conky can it failed miserably.
<red2kic> [Screamo]: http://tinyurl.com/a99omu
<devil875> i'm not sure because it's not an official ubuntu
<[Screamo]> red2kic, thats all eww like and stuff
<devil875> will i  have the original ubuntu sources and base system?
<Dr_Willis> devil875:  not sure about what?
<red2kic> [Screamo]: You only like Rainmeter because it is... easy to set up? ;o
<devil875> if i should install it
<Dr_Willis> devil875:  lubuntu was going to be official for this release.. but i guess they had issues.. its supposed to be an official variant fot 10.10 i hear
<Dr_Willis> devil875:   flip a coin then...
<sabat> I have 5 HDD's in my computer. One is the main boot drive with all the system stuff. The other 4 are blank. I want to setup a JBOD partition on them. Where do I begin?
<devil875> i was thinking about installing ubuntu without X and then just install lxde
<[Screamo]> red2kic, hardly, it took me like a week to get it to my liking
<Dr_Willis> devil875:  if you want lxde thats the easiest way
<red2kic> devil875: That can work.
<[Screamo]> then my damn hdd fried on me D':
<Dr_Willis> devil875:  or install lubuntu-desktop package.
<dlp211> sabat: did you already install?
<devil875> that was my idea
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: That's not a essential lxde packages. :O
<[Screamo]> whats lubuntu?
<devil875> i just wanted to know if the whole xserver will be installed and the stuff like cpufreq etc
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  ubuntu + lxde desktop
<sabat> dlp211 yes, mint is installed on /dev/sda sdb,c,d,e are going to be the raid
<[Screamo]> whats lxde lol
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  to be an offical supported variant for 10.10
<red2kic> [Screamo]: Another !DE, like OpenBox or fluxbox.
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  time to hit google.? :)
<devil875> i like fast and energy saving systems :)
<dlp211> sabat: do you want a raid or a jbod?
<airtonix> [Screamo], last time i checked you couldnt programme your own plugins to rainmeter with lua that used the cairo lib.
<C-Ray> Hello! Please I need help: here is the description: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437774/ thanks :)
<CCwss> so what exactly is the correct compositing? Docky is always complaining, some stuff doesn't load
<sabat> JBOD, I store movies/music/photos. I just want a large partition
<Dr_Willis> devil875:  its all relative. theres some benchamrks about the different desktops  -  if you have a decent box. You dont gain a lot by using liubuntu.
<[Screamo]> airtonix, when was the last time you checked?
<airtonix> [Screamo], if you wanted a plugin that did anything useful you needed to programme it in c and then compile it.
<red2kic> CCwss: Compiz? I'm not certain.
<sabat> If I ever love some or the whole partition, I could care less, I just want a large volume.
<airtonix> [Screamo], not long ago. i doubt its changed.
<guntbert> C-Ray: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience.
 * [Screamo] wonders if were all talking about th same thing
<sabat> If I ever lose*
<CCwss> red2kic: Docky certainly wants Compiz
<red2kic> sabat: With LVM, you could treat everything as one gigantic partition.
<[Screamo]> http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/
<C-Ray> Well I am having a problem installing Virtualbox 3.2 under my ubuntu 9.10
<dlp211> C-Ray: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.2.0/virtualbox-3.2_3.2.0-61806~Ubuntu~karmic_i386.deb
<sabat> is LVM the name of the app?
<airtonix> red2kic, just open gconf-editor and navigate to : /apps/metacity/general then tick compositing manager
<Dr_Willis> docky needs a compositing window manager. You can enable that feature in metacity - i recall.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<airtonix> [Screamo], i know exactly what rainmeter is
<CCwss> airtonix: i think you meant me, thanks
<C-Ray> well here is the problem when I am installing the debian package, I am not able to launch the virtualbox and it is reporting that it is not installed
<devil875> ok thanks
<airtonix> [Screamo], http://milax.org/img/conky172.png << those rings in bottom right corner are not images.
<Ven]n> can the default atheros wlan drivers in ubuntu be set in monitor mode?
<jrib> C-Ray: did the deb install successfully?  How did you install it?  What output did you get?
<C-Ray> though in the synaptic manager, it is saying that it is installed
<Dr_Willis> C-Ray:  i downloaded the .deb and installed it earlier today. The binary name is 'VirtualBox' i belve from the command line.
<sabat> My bios supports raids, I enabled it on the 4 sata drives I was setting it up on. Linux still shows 4 drives, so I just need to join and create the partition
<Dr_Willis> C-Ray:  not 'virtualbox' like the OSE version uses
<C-Ray> yeah the output was successfully installed
<[Screamo]> http://varelse42.deviantart.com/art/Monochromatic-Redux-148392430
<Dr_Willis> C-Ray:  so from the termianl try 'Virt<tab>'
<[Screamo]> http://livinglightningrod.deviantart.com/art/P-I-L-E-U-S-Suite-148290753
<[Screamo]> both of those pwn
<jrib> C-Ray: please address the people you are answering, otherwise it gets confusing.  Also, answering 1 out of 3 questions isn't that helpful
<sabat> just need to know what app to start looking into to set this up
<airtonix> [Screamo], rainmeter just doesnt have the scripting power that conky has available to it by virtue of being a linux app
<C-Ray> Dr_Willis : I will try that
<nickkk> Hello, is there anyone here that has any experience with ladspa and wills to help me for a minute? I'm particularly trying to get the bs2b plugin working, however, sound will not play through the device I've set up for ladspa and mpd's log tells me it can't find or load 'bs2b' in /usr/local/lib/ladspa, but I am sure the plugin is present there.
<guntbert> C-Ray: you can add a virtualbox ppa and then install normally with synaptics
<airtonix> [Screamo], if i wanted something like that screenshot i wouldnt use rainmeter... you'd be better off using litestep.
<Dr_Willis> C-Ray:  and the icon for the OSE version is in a different place then for the Version from the Homepage for  VBOX
<sidewalk> is it only the alternate CD that has raid?
<guntbert> !ot | airtonix, [Screamo] please
<ubottu> airtonix, [Screamo] please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<C-Ray> guntbert: how to do that?
<costre> sidewalk, do you want to install onto a raid array?
<LordofKings> Hello Roomies
<[Screamo]> shall we continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<airtonix> why? you can't convince me
<C-Ray> Dr_Willis: I didn't understand your last post sir :(
<guntbert> C-Ray: see "Debian-based Linux distributions" on http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<raven> kernel modules error with EEEPC 1005HA 2.6.32-22-generic - need help please
<Dr_Willis> C-Ray:  the icons in the menu move around - depending on what virtualbox you are using
<dlp211> sabat: mdadm
<[Screamo]> im really tempted now to go grab a lite version of xp and virtual box it
<red2kic> I'm curious. My laptop does not have numkeypad (but it does overlay on the keyboard). How can I enable numkeypad? I pressed numkeypad lock but that does not work. I thinkt there are some laptop shortcut I'm not aware of?
<[Screamo]> just to use rainmeter
<xs2ubuntu> iugyhry rf
<guntbert> [Screamo]: please drop that rainmeter discussion
<FireCrotch> red2kic: You usually have to hold the Fn key while pressing that button
<costre> sabat, Or disk utility / palimpsest
<red2kic> FireCrotch: Okay. Giving it a go.
<jrib> red2kic: on some of my laptots it's: fn+numlock or something like that
<[Screamo]> #$
<[Screamo]> (exe:4624): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<C-Ray> guntbert : ok I got that.. I went there in the first place and I download the .deb package as normal, installed it normally and then what? I was not able to lanuch virtualbox! and when I type virtualbox in the terminal it was reporting that it is not installed and when I install it from the normal command of the terminal it is getting the 3.08 version which is the version supported by Ubuntu 9.10
<C-Ray> and not the 3.2 though I added the keys from the source repositories
<red2kic> FireCrotch, jrib: That was the it. I had to press scrolllock/numlock to enable it, then... well, that was a bit awkward but I got it. (Using it for compiz grid shortcuts). :)
<guntbert> C-Ray: I was talking about adding the repo, then you don't need to download any debs for virtual box any more
<raven> kernel modules error with EEEPC 1005HA 2.6.32-22-generic - need help please
<[Screamo]> e
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: WeeChat does not really support themes?
<C-Ray> yeah I already added them as indicated in the home page, guntbert
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  its a text based irc client.. what sort of themes do you really want?
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  you cam tweak the colors i guess if you wanted to. theres also numerous scripts
<raven> kernel modules error with EEEPC 1005HA 2.6.32-22-generic - need help please
<[Screamo]> moetunes, what were some of those other DE's hat you were talking about?
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: Some differences in colors and hilights for incoming/outgoing messages. Hmm. I'll have to give weechat a fair chance. Lol.
<C-Ray> then what? it will get the 3.2 version when I launch the command? I will try that guntbert !:)
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  see the scripts.
<guntbert> C-Ray: please pastebin the content of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dnjl-virtualization-repository.list
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  different nicks are in differnt colors here.. thats about all i need.
<C-Ray> guntbert : Sure sir! Thanks just a moment
<guntbert> C-Ray: but you will have to install 3.2 first
<raven> EEEPC 1005HA kernel modules problems with 2.6.32-22-generic - need help please
<C-Ray> guntbert : Roger that Captain!
<haime> what this?
<guntbert> C-Ray: ^^ was meant as answer for your previous statement
<costre> what you say?!
<haime> I am chinese
<guntbert> haime: this is #ubuntu, the official ubuntu support channel
<costre> !cn | haime
<ubottu> haime: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sylr> Hi, I'm having problem with empathy and my msn account
<sylr> I'm not able to log on, it says network error ...
<C-Ray> guntbert : Yeah I will clean everything and I will install the .deb package... I will paste the list of repository list also
<sylr> but as you can see, i have no problem with my network
<raven> EEEPC 1005HA kernel modules problems with 2.6.32-22-generic - need help please
<costre> sylr could be a port blocking issue?
<guntbert> C-Ray: you shouldn't need the deb package
<moetunes> [Screamo]: some like openbox and there's lxde , e17 , windowmaker...
<sylr> costre: i don't think so
<red2kic>  
<[Screamo]> how easy are they to install?
<moetunes> [Screamo]: there's wmii, awsome
<C-Ray> guntbert : Oh ok! I will paste the list then
<[Screamo]> linky?
<moetunes> [Screamo]: just like for fluxbox
<sylr> costre, no a telnet to messenger.hotmail.com works fine
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  adding other window managers is trivial.. learning how to use them all.. is a little harder. :)
<guido> Hi, I'm having a weird problem with network speeds after upgrading to 10.04: Some applications (like Firefox) have drastically reduced network speeds, while others (like chromium) ae lightning fast
<guido> can someone help me with that?
<[Screamo]> guido same on my system
<michael1982> how do i get my dvd drive to work again
<michael1982> some help me please my dvd drive isn't working help
<[Screamo]> could it be a prop driver issue?
<naveen519> can i merge my partition with the os partition ?
<overload> Hi. I have very silly question... On my desktop top panel I have a letter icon with no functions... This icon nothing showing. How can I switch it off with terminal?
<raven> EEEPC 1005HA kernel modules problems with 2.6.32-22-generic - need help please
<raddy> Hello everybody
<naveen519> hello
<C-Ray> guntbert : http://paste.ubuntu.com/437779/
<raddy> Doesn't even 10.04 support Delta-Updates?
<C-Ray> guntbert : here is the list, I hope that what you were asking for
<alberto> hi
<Astyx> you mean like fedora raddy ?
<alberto> i've got problems copying large files to a external HDD
<naveen519> can i merge my partition with the existing os partition ?
<alberto> computer hang when i copy files +20 MB using cp command
<raddy> Doesnt ubuntu 10.04 support delta updates?
<alberto> i use ubuntu lucid 64 bits
<[Screamo]> what is the best (in your opinion) Visualization software?
<oCean_> [Screamo]: no polls in this channel
<guntbert> C-Ray: comparing ... it looks as if you are still using the old key for the virtualbox repo, they have a new one since 3.2 (oracle!)
<alberto> I haven't this problem on fedora
<[Screamo]> oCean_ its not a poll, i want to know the best one so i can use it :/
<C-Ray> guntbert : oh thanks I didn't know that :)
<oCean_> !best | [Screamo]
<ubottu> [Screamo]: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<C-Ray> guntbert : I should get the new one from the website right?
<guntbert> C-Ray: yes, after adding the new key you will have to refresh your software database, and then isntalling 3.2 should run smoothly
<C-Ray> guntbert : Thanks sir for that! :) I will try that and I will inform you back! Thanks also for your time up there.
<guntbert> C-Ray: you're welcome :-)
<michael1982> arrrrrhhhhhhhh\
<michael1982> how can i use my dvd rom
<dob1> hi, after the upgrade to the new ubuntu my acer 5100 suffer again on this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1218699&highlight=aspire+5100+freezes
<dob1> what can i do '
<michael1982> or put it on my desktop
<chris1>  /nick red2kic_wee
<red2kic_wee> Dr_Willis: I'll upload an example.
<Varth> If I have my panel auto-hidden, it stays visible after using a hot corner to trigger the compiz scale plugin. Does this sound like a gnome bug or a compiz bug?
<red2kic_xchat> Dr_Willis: Hmm. Wrong client. I'll show you a photo. Just need you to hilight me. :)
<alberto> hi???
<red2kic_xchat> Varth: I don't know if that's a bug or just an incorrect configuration that does not execute the way you would like it to be?
<jameyc> Any known issues with ntfs/fuse in lucid? Sometime in the last few days both my ntfs partitions seem to have lost all their files. (not hardware, 2 different drives.)
<Varth> red2kic_xchat: The panel isn't registering that the mouse has moved away from the autohide trigger area.
<red2kic_xchat> Varth: There also are #compiz -- Any chances there are configurations that overlays each other? Usually you get a warning dialog about that. Also, there are #compiz
<red2kic_xchat> Varth: Meh. Why did I repeat myself twice? The panel have autohide feature. Why aren't you using that?
<Varth> red2kic_xchat: That's what I am using the problem that I am having is that when I move my mouse to the hot corner to trigger the compiz scale plugin, it also shows the hidden panel, which then fails to rehide itself once the plugin exits with the mouse no longer in the trigger area. To make it hide again, I have to mouse over the panel and then move away.
<levu> hi is here anyone who is responsible for python httplib or gwibber? i have a critical bugreport and i am too lazy to create a launchpad account
<levu> an error in httplib2 (http://code.google.com/p/httplib2/issues/detail?id=62) is responsible for the issue, that gwibber wont start here at my computer...
<airtonix> Varth, its not a bug of gnome-panel its to do with the way compiz works.
<red2kic_xchat> airtonix, Varth: I wonder if gconftool-editor have a time delay for autohide.  Reduce the time may help.
<elfranne> I installed ubuntu quite a while ago and it setup the swap to be 5.5GB (2gig ram) if i resize it will it fuck up the system ? )
<chaddledee> Hey guys
<chaddledee> About Empathy IM
<chaddledee> You aren't at all related to them, are you?
<chaddledee> You just use it in Ubuntu?
<Astyx> empathy sucks
<rocket16> chaddledee: Yes, we are. Because Empathy is a part of Ubuntu default installation system.
<rocket16> !best | Astyx
<ubottu> Astyx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<airtonix> red2kic_wee, i doubt it would. its to do with how the mouseevents  are not sent during the scale transition
<chaddledee> It's just I want to get in contact with the Empathy IM devs for some feedback
<red2kic_xchat> chaddledee: Empathy is part of Gnome's essential packages, I think.
<red2kic_xchat> chaddledee: Not essential, but environment. I think Ubuntu just decide to upstream with Gnome's choices. I don't know. :P
<chaddledee> Does that mean it's made by the people who make gnome?
<oCean_> chaddledee: see here http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<red2kic_xchat> chaddledee: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<chaddledee> Dayum
<chaddledee> Jinx lol
<michael1982> ?
<irocksu> hi
<chaddledee> Does gnome have a freenode channel?
<irocksu> how do i setup grub so it boots the last loaded os?
<irocksu> i tired to put "default saved" in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<irocksu> but it does not wort
<irocksu> work
<guntbert> !enter | irocksu
<ubottu> irocksu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<red2kic_xchat> !grub2 | irocksu
<ubottu> irocksu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<red2kic_xchat> irocksu: When you're done making changes, don't forget to "sudo-update-grub2
<red2kic_xchat> "
<irocksu> red2kic_xchat thanks i guess thats the probelm
<red2kic_wee> exit
<puppo> como va ésto
<guntbert> !it | puppo
<ubottu> puppo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<puppo> que canal para español
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> puppo, #ubuntu-es
<raven> EEEPC 1005HA kernel modules problems with 2.6.32-22-generic - need help please
<craigbass1976> anyone else having a problem with a memory leak of some sort in Lucid?  top shows polkitd pegging and I think I read a bug about it somewhere.  Is this something I can restart to settle down, or I need a reboot?
<erUSUL>   !details | raven
<ubottu> raven: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<raven> erUSUL, actual kernel does not support wired network
<erUSUL> raven: which nic chip ? « lspci | grep -i net
<erUSUL> »
<raven> erUSUL, 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)
<erUSUL> raven: no eth0 in « ifconfig -a » output ?
<raven> right
<puppo> gracias solo ojeaba este programa de ubuntu
<erUSUL> raven: try « sudo modprobe atl1c »
<bullgard> What file in a DEB program package lists the latest changes of this revision?
<OperaFan> Hi, I have a small problem, I have a load of MP4 video files that have no Date metadata.  I am trying to get a commandline program called AtomicParsley to set the date based upon the filesystem date.   I am hoping I can use stat or something and pipe the result from stat into AtomicParsley, however this is where I am stuck.
<erUSUL> raven: see if « ifconfig -a » shows a eth0 now
<erUSUL> OperaFan: how does AtomicParsley expects the date to be formated ?
<jrib> !packaging > bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard, please see my private message
<jrib> bullgard: but, debian/changelog in the source package
<raven> erUSUL, modprobe does not help
<sealive> Hi lucid 32bit how to change the minimizMaximiseClose menue from the frames  FROM left to Right
<erUSUL> raven: show us the output of « dmesg | tail -n25 » use a pastebin
<jrib> !controls | sealive
<ubottu> sealive: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<raven> erUSUL, ok but it will take some minutes
<raven> erUSUL, i'll come back
<erUSUL> raven: ... no net connection on the mchine ... allways forget that. just check the output yourself maybe you can spot an error of some sort
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<m_tadeu> my system reboots sometimes by it self...how can I check what the problem is?
<strouthos> When I returned to my idle computer after a couple of hours, my trackped suddenly didn't work (until then, it had worked prefectly). An external mouse works without problems, and rebooting doesn't help. What to do?
<OperaFan> erUSUL:   AtomicParsley /path/to.mp4 --year "2006-07-27T14:00:43Z"
<snatch_> helau
<spondon> ola
<athlion> hello all
<A[D]minS> guys , is there any issue with DNS resloving in Ubuntu 10.4
<A[D]minS> resolving*
<guntbert> !hi | athlion
<ubottu> athlion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<fickie> does anyone know the zipcode for thailand for the errr weather forecast screenlets
<erUSUL> OperaFan: what does the T and the Z supposed tro mean??
<vic20gmr> can i use theati drivers from ati website with ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx?
<michael1982> how do i intsall xp alongside ubunu
<vic20gmr> install xp first
<athlion> michael1982: easy, if you start from scratch
<karthik> michael1982: you can use Virtual Box ..
<vic20gmr> michael1982: install xp first
<vic20gmr> can i use the ati drivers from ati website with ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx?
<athlion> michael1982: install winxp but in the setup, be sure to partition your drive and leave space for another os, i.e. if you have 200gb disk, create c: to contain 100gb, leaving the other 100 "unpartitioned"
<michael1982> ok i can't install xp cause it comes up with a blue screen of death and vista is on my bios
<Dr_Willis> vic20gmr:  you can.. but a lot depends on your video card.. and its proberly best to use the ones in the repos
<athlion> michael1982: where exactly does it come up with bsod?
<vic20gmr> well i hav a radeon 9600
<Dr_Willis> michael1982:  vista is not 'on your bios'
<vic20gmr> and video performance isnt wut i need it to b
<michael1982> welll its saying that it is
<Dr_Willis> vic20gmr:  thats a rather old card?  a few years?
<vic20gmr> yes several
<michael1982> or sorry the original os was vista
<Dr_Willis> vic20gmr:  odds are its not supported by the ATI fglrx drivers any more then.
<vic20gmr> 256 mb ddr2
<strouthos> How can I check if Ubuntu recongizes my touchpad at all?
<OperaFan> erUSUL:  I have no idea, that is the example in the AtomicParsley man page.  I assumed it was something to do with UTC notation or something
<Dr_Willis> vic20gmr:  its proberlyy using the ati/radeon GPL/open soruced drivers then
<vic20gmr> is there any other option?
<athlion> strouthos: boot from the live cd and check whether it works :-)
<michael1982> but when i try to get vista on it doesn't load it comes up with a blue screen of death
<vic20gmr> yes that is my conclusion
<michael1982> help
<bazhang> michael1982, sounds like a windows issue
<vic20gmr> dr_
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt - whipe windows out..
<vic20gmr> Dr_Willis: have any sugg for me?
<michael1982> how can i wipe my bios
<athlion> michael1982: you do *not* want to wipe your bios
<Dr_Willis> vic20gmr:  You are proberly using the proper drivers for it then. Check the forums. save up$ $40 and buy a nvidia card. :)
<michael1982> how do i wipe windows out
<bazhang> with gparted
<athlion> michael1982: what you do need to do is to wipe windows from your hard disk
<Dr_Willis> michael1982:  you whipe the hard drive.. your use of the term bios is not correct.
<vic20gmr> well do u think i might just put my old gf2 in this?
<Dr_Willis> michael1982:  is there anything you want to save on the system?
<vic20gmr> Dr_Willis: well do u think i might just put my old gf2 in this?
<michael1982> no
<athlion> michael1982: to do this, you can have another operating system installed on top
<Dr_Willis> vic20gmr:  if you want.. why not.. :)
<michael1982> and can u do it for me
<Johnny_101> hello guys!
<athlion> michael1982: no, we can't do it for you
<michael1982> well
<athlion> michael1982: but it is easy
<bazhang> michael1982, you have a livecd?
<__taco> why i need to restart networking every time to enable my pppoeconf?
<athlion> michael1982: especially if you want to just install one operating system
<michael1982> yes
<vic20gmr> Dr_Willis: i mean, u think i might get a driver for it, and/or better perfomance if i  do thanif i stick with this radeon?
<bazhang> boot up using the livecd then
<michael1982> it won't alow me to install xp
<Johnny_101> Is there any command to know my ip address ?
<michael1982> and i want xp on my laptop
<bazhang> michael1982, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<vic20gmr> Dr_Willis: wut u think/
<athlion> michael1982: wait. you want both xp and linux, right?
<bazhang> michael1982, try ##windows for that
<michael1982> yes
<__taco> why i need to restart networking every time to enable my pppoeconf whe boot up system?
<athlion> michael1982: then install windows xp normally as you would but be sure to leave space for ubuntu
<michael1982> ok
<vic20gmr> Dr_Willis:  shud i remove ati drivers?
<athlion> michael1982: and when I say leave space
<vic20gmr> or can i just power down and swap carss?
<__taco> Dr_Willis:, no
<michael1982> ill give it ago ok
<michael1982> yes
<athlion> michael1982: I mean, when winxp setup starts
<michael1982> oh
<michael1982> yer
<athlion> michael1982: it asks where you would like to install
<Johnny_101> Is there any command to know my ip address  in Ubuntu 10.4 ?
<kub0l> hi all
<athlion> michael1982: and it gives you several options, one of them is to 'DELETE partition'
<kub0l> i'm newbe in ubuntu. I have a question
<athlion> michael1982: do that for *every* partition on your disk
<michael1982> ok
<kub0l> how can i remove program via terminal
<kub0l> ?
<michael1982> well do
<dragon-eye> hello
<powell> Hello
<kub0l> i want to uninstall program "amule" how can i do this?
<athlion> and then create just ONE, with the amount of space you think you should need in windows
<athlion> michael1982: then, proceed normally.
<__taco> why i need to restart networking every time to enable my pppoeconf whe boot up system?
<athlion> michael1982: and when everything is OK with XP, start from the Ubuntu CD
<michael1982> ok
<powell> how can I fix my panels? They are not on the edge of my screen but abut half way up them and will not move.
<Johnny_101> :(
<athlion> michael1982: and when asked where to install, create another partition and put ubuntu there
<dragon-eye> powell, are you fine?
<kub0l> i want to uninstall program "amule" how can i do this?
<athlion> michael1982: actually, you might need two partitions, when you reach that stage, come back here and ask
<powell> Yes, and yourself?
<michael1982> ok
<dragon-eye> powell, so so
<schlaftier> kub0l: In a terminal: sudo aptitude remove amule
<powell> Why is your text showing up here and in my free node tab?
<athlion> michael1982: and say that you have installed xp and have left some disk space unpartitioned and available for ubuntu, how to install it?
<schlaftier> (or from the Software Center)
<strouthos> Ubuntu still detects my touchpad but doesn't let me use it, even when it's enabled in for example gsynaptics. How can I fix this?
<athlion> strouthos: what do you mean?
<athlion> strouthos: how do you know that it detects but wont allow you to use it?
<Johnny_101> ! ip address
<strouthos> athlion: It shows up when running "xinput list" (not using the live cd :-p )
<raven> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/NyJccg84
<athlion> strouthos: does it register in xev ?
<guntbert> Johnny_101: type in CLI: ip ad
<strouthos> athlion: an external mouse works. After returning to my idle computer, the touchpad suddenly didn't work anymore, even when enabled in gsynaptics.
<kub0l> i've just installed XFCE4, how can i completly remove it from my ubuntu?
<strouthos> athlion: How would i know?
<__taco> no one can help me?
<Johnny_101> guntbert : thanks :)
<kub0l> i've just installed XFCE4, how can i completly remove it from my ubuntu?
<guntbert> Johnny_101: you're welcome :-)
<athlion> strouthos: then it wonot work after your computer has been put to sleep and awaken?
<athlion> or just after 5 mins of usage?
<Astyx> kub0l, remove same packages you have installed?
<strouthos> athlion: when running xev, mouse movements are recongized, not trackpad movements.
<arunkumar413> iam trying to create my own gtalk client using xmpp. but am getting errors
<ikonia> arunkumar413: how is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<Astyx> strouthos, you are wrong, i have trackpad so xev recognize those movements
<arunkumar413> ikonia: am doing this on ubuntu
<guntbert> kub0l: sudo aptitude purge xfce4
<craigbass1976> kub0l, probably in synaptics.  How come you want to get rid of it?
<ikonia> arunkumar413: application development is nothing to do with ubuntu
<strouthos> Astyx: But not here. Ubuntu regonizes the trackpad but it can't be used.
<arunkumar413> ikonia: then where do i go for help about xmpp and python
<Spao> Hi, anyone around here who can help me with an Ubuntu problem?
<ikonia> arunkumar413: #python maybe ? or the support docs/mail lists on http://xmpp.org/about/discuss.shtml
<cagge> NEED HELP: With a HUAWAI E169 Usb modem
<ikonia> cagge: just ask your question clearly
<kub0l> sudo aptitude purge xfce4 <- that works, thx guys :)
<cagge> ikonia i cant send sms from it i have the python code and i can recieve with gnokii but not send
<raven> erUSUL, ?
<ikonia> cagge: I suspect that is more likley an issue with the message centre rather than the actual modem
<kamsky> hi, i hava an toshiba satellite l500-22r, with an i5 processor of 64 bits, 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD will work?¿?¿?
<erUSUL> raven: sorry i do not see anything related to the nic card on the dmesg output ...
<cagge> ikonia no because i have had the sim in another phone and it worked
<ikonia> kamsky: yes
<raven> erUSUL, yes because it is physically deactivated or was not activated at bootup - (i can see this at the swich)
<ikonia> cagge: that's because that's a phone that registers with the network diferent than a modem
<erUSUL> raven: what do you mean "physically deactivated" ?
<cagge> ikonia in other words what should i do
<raven> erUSUL, no active led on the swich it is connected to
<ikonia> cagge: first thing is find out if that network supports that device
<cagge> ikonia i had it working before reboot
<erUSUL> raven: very weird ...
<dragon-eye> hi
<Spao> I'll take that as a no the =\
<cagge> ikonia i thin its modeprobe
<ikonia> cagge: why do you think that ?
<kamsky> ikonia: with unetbootin and its option of ubuntu 64bit amd64 its ok?¿
<erUSUL> raven: try « sudo modprobe -r atl1c && sudo modprobe atl1c && dmesg | tail -n25 »
<cagge> ikonia i have looked at some manuals on the net
<ikonia> heheh: yes
<erUSUL> raven: this time do not post the netire thing; just tell me if there is something new appearing in dmesg. or if there is some error
<cagge> ikonia i think its something to do with the way ubuntu enables it
<ikonia> cagge: ok - so what makes you think it's a problem with modprobe, whats the problem with modprobe ?
<cagge> ikonia i dont now of such things i will like to learn
<cagge> would*
<ikonia> cagge: ok, type the command "modprobe" it's used for loading kernel modules
<raven> [  139.465561] ISOFS: changing to secondary root
<raven> [  367.109326] alg: No test for xts(twofish) (xts(twofish-generic))
<raven> [  421.705643] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
<raven> [  421.705693] EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<raven> [  421.740955] EXT3 FS on dm-2, internal journal
<FloodBot4> raven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raven> [  421.740977] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.
<cagge> ikonia and ?? i would like to know to enable my E169 modem proberly for full use
<strouthos> xinput list
<dragon-eye> hacker are talk in this channel #hackergroup . i found this channel    #hackergroup
<guntbert> dragon-eye: don't advertise here
<ikonia> cagge: ok, so you need to research what kernel modules are required for it to work fully functionally
<dragon-eye> i am not advertising
<cagge> ikonia how ?
<ikonia> cagge: a good thing to do is look at the output of lsmod when it's working and lsmod when it's not working and find out what modules are missing
<aeon-ltd> hey anyone wanna buy win7?
<ikonia> dragon-eye: yes you are - stop it now
<aeon-ltd> sorry, i was kidding
<ikonia> aeon-ltd: I'm not - stop now
<cagge> ikonia i don't know what to look for
<aeon-ltd> i apologise.
<bullgard> jrib: The procedure which you proposed, works for me. But it is very complicated.
<cagge> ikonia im kindoff nobie with kernel and mounts
<natrixnatrix89> Why does the ubuntu lucid not support many bluetooth dongles anymore? Previously my usb bluetooth worked normally, but now id doesnt work anymore.
<jrib> bullgard: I just answered your question.  Did you actually just want to know how to read the changelog or something?
<ikonia> cagge: ok so I've just explained look at the output of lsmod when the modem is working fine and look at the output of lsmod when the modem is not working properly, see what modules are missing
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: they probably remove something from the kernel
<natrixnatrix89> aeon-ltd: Is there a way to get it back?
<dragon-eye> aeon-ltd, kicked
<guntbert> dragon-eye: stop
<natrixnatrix89> aeon-ltd: or where could i find the drivers and install them?
<bullgard> jrib: I would like to read the changelog, preferably in a more convenient (less complicated) way.
<dragon-eye> why?
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: you'll probably have to build a new kernel, or google for alternative solutions
<ikonia> dragon-eye: please read your private messages
<jrib> bullgard: aptitude changelog PACKAGE   (best to just ask your real question)
<cagge> ikonia yerah but ts st that i can connect to the internet but i want to use it as sms client
<cagge> ikonia it works with WVDIAL
<dragon-eye> sorry
<natrixnatrix89> aeon-ltd: build a new kernel. I dont know how to do that. Ill stick without bluetooth then
<cagge> ikonia the error accured when i tried to install vodaphone
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: what kind of bluetooth device is this?
<dragon-eye> ikonia, to solved my problem
<jrib> bullgard: if you want a web interface instead of using aptitude in your shell, you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com (it links to the changelog on changelogs.ubuntu.com)
<natrixnatrix89> aeon-ltd: Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<erUSUL> OperaFan: ok --> find folder_with_m4/ -name '*.mp4' -printf "%p\t%AY-%Am-%AdT%AXZ%AZ\n" | while IFS=$'\t' read -r file date; do  AtomicParsley "$file" --year "$date"; done
<erUSUL> OperaFan: not sure about the date format. maybe you have to tweak it. "man find" --> printf
<dragon-eye> ikonia, ok
<jrib> OperaFan: what do you mean by "filesystem date" out of curiousity
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: is is undetected or not working?
<Glowball> Xorg shouldn't be using 20-30% CPU, right?
<aeon-ltd> Glowball: no not under normal conditions
<Glowball> Well, it's not the first time I catch it doing that
<natrixnatrix89> aeon-ltd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437815/
<bullgard> jrib: I could not have asked what you call my "real question" because I did not know the proper term 'changelog'. --  So I know now 2 more convenient tools to read the changelog. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<vic20gmr> Dr_Willis: i get bettr performance wiith the radeon :\
<natrixnatrix89> aeon-ltd: oh. and i dont know what that broadcom in lsusb is too. Because when i unplug the usb dongle that broadcom disappears from lsusb too
<jrib> bullgard: you could just ask "How can I see the latest revisions" instead of "What is the file that ...".  It's not a big deal, you would have just gotten your information faster :)  No problem, glad to help
<karim_> I lost my sound effects. I think it's because I activated my nvidia drivers (which sound dum because graphics drivers have nothing to do with sound).
<airtonix> natrixnatrix89, is it just a bluetooth dongle ?
<OperaFan> erUSUL  Many thanks  Just trying it out now.   Much more elegant than what I managed to hack.
<karim_> I should try and deactivate then I'll have solid proof.
<natrixnatrix89> airtonix: yes. you just plug in usb. classical
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: are you using bluez?
<airtonix> natrixnatrix89, you might find those extra devices are other aspects of the bluetooth device... it probably has alot of features
<natrixnatrix89> aeon-ltd: yes. Is there anything else for bluetooth except bluez?
<karim_> Can someone point me to learn how to get WEP and WPA access codes on ubuntu.
<annwn> i have a sound problem with amarok. how can i fix it?
<karim_> You can't play mp3
<annwn> yep
<karim_> You need decoders
<francesco_> ciao
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: have you just updated now and not restarted?, you could try restarted the daemon and reset the dongle
<natrixnatrix89> karim_: do you mean how to crack wep?
<annwn> how can i get it?
<karim_> I'm using exaile and it's works much better then amorok
<natrixnatrix89> aeon-ltd: i've done that a lot of times. And I also tried hcitool scan on a lucid live cd. and still had that problem
<airtonix> karim_, this is not a place to learn how to gain illegitimate access to other peopels computers
<karim_> But ubuntu was designed for this kind of stuff besides it for educational purposes.
<David-T> arguing is unlikely to be productive
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: if it worked perfectly in 9.10 and not in 10.04 then they must have disabled something as default or removed parts of the kernel, i'm going to check the changelog or 10.04 and see what they removed
<chut> hi guys! do you know what font they use for the date? http://londonali1010.deviantart.com/art/Conky-Widgets-Butterfly-142021849?q=boost%3Apopular+conky&qo=140
<An_Ony_Moose> karim_, what makes you think ubuntu was designed for that kind of stuff?
<bazhang> karim_, please move on
<karim_> annwn get exaile and get the ugly-mp3 decoder it works really good.
<karim_> Forget I even asked!
<alket> Is there any Ubuntu FULL , something like 4GB like openSuse ?
<aeon-ltd> karim_: is this for a good purpose?
<bazhang> alket, there is a DVD but nothing like Suse with all DE's installed at once
<karim_> I'm having problem with the sound effects not working properly that's more important.
<aeon-ltd> alket: just use minimal and command line, install what you want by hand
<bazhang> the alternate might be a better choice in this case
<karim_> And why were the drivers for ubuntu not already in the disk. It's not like everybody get different drivers.
<bazhang> karim_, which drivers?
<bazhang> karim_, the proprietary nvidia and ati ones?
<karim_> Yes
<raven> EEEPC 1005HA kernel cannot activate WIRED NETWORK
<bazhang> karim_, for reasons of legal restrictions, as well as size I would imagine
<bazhang> raven, what chipset
<raven> bazhang, how to find out?
<karim_> Well can I get them from somewhere and put them on a disk and install at my own pace.
<oracle_> hello. I want to add a keyboard layout switcher gnome applet. I just could not find it. i want to type arabic fonts. what is its corresponding  package ?
<bazhang> raven, open a terminal and type lspci then paste.ubuntu.com with the output ; Do Not paste in this channel
<bazhang> karim_, then remaster a livecd
<bazhang> !remaster | karim_
<ubottu> karim_: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<alket> bazhang, aeon-ltd: I want to install Ubuntu to a friend of mine in a computer with no access to Internet , but I want to be able to help him with DEBS, when he needs a program, but usually debs require libraries which are online ?
<oracle_> I am using the Ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<raven> bazhang, there is nothing in lspci - only with an older kernel it is activated and appears in lspci and ifconfig
<karim_> I want just the drivers.
<bazhang> raven, zero output from lspci?
<aeon-ltd> alket: wait your friend has abolutely no access to the internet?
<raven> bazhang, oh sry i thought you want to know the network line
<bazhang> alket, aptoncd perhaps?
<aeon-ltd> alket: how do they plan to update?
<bazhang> !aptoncd | alket
<ubottu> alket: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<alket> aeon-ltd: I see people who have WinXP for years and they never made updates
<alket> bazhang, thank you
<m3asmi> I have problem when I play any video : the 20% of top of the windows became  confused
<oracle_> i found it
<oracle_>  thanks
<bytenik> Is there any way to get pppd to autodetect modem device? I have a USB modem and depending on the order USB devices are connected to the machine, it changes device numbers.
<raven> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/437820/
<Thraul> how do I customise the plymouth boot screen in lucid? All the googling I have done says I can only use the themes in the ubuntu repositories....
<raven> display DD STATUS (p)kill -usr1 "Operation not permitted" - how to display the dd status?
<bazhang> raven, ifconfig shows just lo and wlan0/ath0 ?
<raven> bazhang, right - only on another older kernel eth0 appears
<raven> display DD STATUS (p)kill -usr1 "Operation not permitted" - how to display the dd status?
<bazhang> raven, this is 10.04, correct? or something earlier
<raven> bazhang, no it is 10.04
<raven> bazhang, kernel 2.6.32-22-generic
<bazhang> raven, is that using the attansic chipset by chance? I thought it was in the kernel by now
<raven> bazhang, dont know...
<bazhang> raven, and which kernel prior works with/shows the eth0
<raven> bazhang, 2.6.31-21-generic for example
<raven> bazhang, and 2.6.31-10-rt works
<jquiterio> hi !
<jquiterio> some body can help me ?...
<bazhang> raven, and you still have those present? sounds like a definite bug/regression
<bazhang> jquiterio, please ask a question
<jquiterio> I can not do nothing on networl level on my machine
<jquiterio> I can not ping, telnet or ssh
<ikonia> jquiterio: sounds like you're not on a network, have you checked your network configuration
<jquiterio> My eth0 is up
<raven> bazhang, yes everytime i want to use wired network i have to choose the kernel in grub
<jquiterio> yes
<bazhang> jquiterio, eth0 shows up? cable attached? try sudo dhclient eth0
<jquiterio> on local my netword is good
<jquiterio> I have static config on my eth0
<XuMuK> hi there!
<bazhang> raven, that is exceedingly odd, sounds like a clear bug related to either installing the rt kernel alongside the generic one, or a regression in the latest generic kernel. I would file a bug report if I were you
<jquiterio> I was installed shorewall on my system... but I was remove it
<XuMuK> anybody can tell me how do I make my local apache2 discoverable from web?
<manolo> how do i share my internet on ubuntu
<bazhang> !ics | manolo
<ubottu> manolo: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<C-Ray> I have installed virtualbox 3.2 but now how to run it?
<C-Ray> no shortcut or anything created
<imgarysmith> how do i get flash working in chrome?
<bazhang> installed from where?
<C-Ray> using a .deb package
<C-Ray> from the site
<C-Ray> am using ubuntu 9.10
<euthymos> hi what are the ports to open in ufw for samba networking?
<bazhang> C-Ray, from virtualbox.org ?
<C-Ray> yes of course
<XuMuK> C-Ray, Applications>System Tools> VirtualBox... isn't it there?
<bazhang> raven, please keep it in channel
<C-Ray> no nothing there
<manolo> ubottu i want to do via my terminal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<manolo> cos am working with the server version
<raven> bazhang, is thinkable that modprobe does not take effect because the module has to be loaded in another runlevel for example or during bootup? is there anything i can edit to execute anything during or before the kernel boots?
<C-Ray> bazhang : I checked the synaptic manager.. it says it is installed
<bazhang> raven, seriously doubt that
<XuMuK>  anybody knows how to make  local apache2 discoverable from web?
<m_tadeu> does every touchpad suport multi-touch?
<Thraul> you need to edit the menu to show it....right click on applications and choose Edit Menus, then select System Tools and tick (or untick and tick) Virtual Box then cick Close...should now appear in the menu
<fdlinux> hi all
<euthymos> hi what are the ports to open in ufw for samba networking, and for vsftpd passive connections?
<XuMuK> C-Ray, make yourself a shortcut in Application menu...
<C-Ray> yeah I tried that Thraul, it is not there either
<C-Ray> XuMuk : how to make one?
<fdlinux> i am running ubuntu lucid with hardware raid controller (configured) , but  ubuntu seems to see not just 1 disk but 2 disks
<amnay> Hi . I'm developing a console based application and I'm using escape code color codes for text coloring . Is there a color code that reforces the default color setting , which is in my case , with transparent background ?
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i reset my panel?
<jquiterio> C-Ray, try it apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<_raven_> bazhang, sry i was offline - anything i can do now?
<C-Ray> jquiterio : it will install the 3.08
<XuMuK> C-Ray, right click on Apps, choose Edit Menus, go to place where you want it and hit on New Item...
<bazhang> _raven_, please address the channel, I have to step away for a bit.
<_raven_>  ok
<XuMuK> C-Ray, this is the way it should be like...  http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/670/screenshotp.png
<friend4ubuntu> how to wifi in ubuntu
<JoshuaL> click the wifi icon and select the network you want to connect too?
<c3l>  im getting an error when running curlftpfs, but it's stil working, just wondering if it may give me trouble. "fusermount: failed to open /etc/fuse.conf: Permission denied"
<JoshuaL> if it doesnt show any, install the drivers via the restricted driver section
<XuMuK> friend4ubuntu, did you understand what did you say yourself?
<jquiterio> :)
<friend4ubuntu> iam mean what are requirements for setting up wireless broadband
<OperaFan> erUSUL:   Working perfect after a couple of tweaks to exclude the temp files and change the time format.  Ended up with: find $1 -name '*.mp4' -amin +1 -printf "%p\tUTC %AY-%Am-%Ad %AH:%AM:00\n" | while IFS=$'\t' read -r file date; do AtomicParsley "$file" --year "$date"; done
<XuMuK> friend4ubuntu, have wireless card or adapter, wireless router and right hands...
<prower> hello :> i've been giving transmission-qt a try, but it doesn't seem to behave the same way as the gtk version does...for example, when you open a torrent in firefox it opens transmission and adds the torrent just fine, but if you click on another, concurrent torrent, it opens transmission -twice-?
<prower> (usually causing one or the other to segfault)
<C-Ray> Thanks guys.. I fixed it! or actually it got fixed by her own
<fdlinux> i have a promise raidcontroller , configured 2 disks to work as 1, but in ubuntu i still see 2 disks?
<baba_b00ie> how do you change up the gnome login theme screen ?
<Evdalo> Hi room
<shishire> Is there a way to download all the necessary packages for an upgrade from karmic to lucid, but not install them yet?
<zongo_> Hi, was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers on a particular message that my Wireless NIC is leaving in my logs
<zongo_> and filling up my logs
<zongo_> LPS leave: notify AP we are awaked ++++++++++ SendNullFunctionData
<zongo_> rtl8192se_link_change():ieee->iw_mode is 2
<zongo_> I get this every minute or so
<zongo_> I have searched on the internet but to no avail
<zongo_> My logs are bursting already because of this message
<hatake_kakashi> zongo_, probably try checking the module with modinfo to see if there's parameters for debug and if so turn it off
<andrew_> hi
<xpike> How do I find which rooms are under freenode?
<shishire> xpike, you want to get a channel list
<overmind> xpike: /list or /msg alis help list
<JenniferB> I have somehow destroyed my sound settings and I cant get any sound (music for example) out... how can I remove my drivers and have them reinstalled ?
<xpike> Thanks
<zongo_> hatake_kakashi, thanks it seems linked to the LPS option
<xpike> #pymt
<terry> hello
<terry> how are you
<hatake_kakashi> zongo_, and it seems now you need to create options under modprobe.conf for it to allow loading the modules with certain parameters
<rms7> hello
<upin> hi
<Jolein> hi all
<Jolein> how can i make x86 software run on X64 system ?
<salah> Uh, got a strange problem today when I started my computer: the window themes are gone, Java refuses to open and some applications refuses to close it selv when I try to. Any ideas?
<zongo_> hatake_kakashi, thanks
<red2kic_> !chroot | Jolein
<ubottu> Jolein: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<atroy1994> hello friends?
<sinux> Jolein, In x64 x86 software do run with out any problem
<Jolein> yes red2kic_
<red2kic_> Jolein: Sometimes, you can do fine with ia32-libs. Something like that. Depends on the software.
<Jolein> i am following this thingy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot
<red2kic_> !info ia32-libs | Jolein
<ubottu> Jolein: Package ia32-libs does not exist in lucid
<Jolein> but when i come to this command  $ schroot -l it gives an error the file doesnt exist
<karthik> HI ... echo $envjavahome | sed 's/\//\\\//g'   gives me \/usr\/lib\/jvm\/java-1.6.0-openjdk-1.6.0.0\/jre\/   ..  how do i store the result in a variable ?
<sinux> !x64| Jolein
<karthik>  val=`echo $envjavahome | sed 's/\//\\\//g'`  shows me error .. sed: -e expression #1, char 9: unknown option to `s'
<karthik> -bash: echo: write error: Broken pipe
<Jolein> so i cant run i386 thingys on lucic O_o
<red2kic_> Jolein: Try "schroot --help"
<red2kic_> Jolein: I think that looks like -1, not -l
<Jolein> sais unknown option -1
<Jolein> its an L
<Jolein> then it gives eror W: No chroots are defined in ‘/etc/schroot/schroot.conf’
<Jolein> basicly becouse i set it in vsr
<alket> Hi, I made a video tutorial in my native language How to Install Ubuntu and Dual Boot, but video is much longer than 10 minutes for YouTube, is there any place where I can upload ?
<Jolein> but how can i change it ?
<_raven_> EEEPC 1005HA kernel does not support WIRED NETWORK card
<xpike> Just split it into 2 5 minute videos
<prince-arif> One more issue with Ubuntu 10.04 on my Evo N620c: sound is too... sharp. On Windows it was clear and beautiful. On Ubuntu music sounds tooooooo sharp. :-(
<prince-arif> Any suggestions?
<_raven_> EEEPC 1005HA kernel does not support WIRED NETWORK card - need help please
<cjxgm> How to use this?
<karthik> hi .. Need help   to replace  /usr/local/downloads is in a variavle  to \/usr\/local\/downloads ..
<okapi14> hi all, I have a ligitech Quickam Fusion as webcam but cheese would not find it. Anyone can help?
<_raven_> EEEPC 1005HA kernel does not support WIRED NETWORK card - need help please
<BluesKaj> howdy
<frol> hi is it possible to list every open window with app className and other infos?
<max_rb> hi
<smellynosery> hey, does anybody know how to get the xen-tools package via apt? when I try to install it, it says it can't find it
<frol> max_rb: hi
<w3bcrawler> check your sources.list and make sure you have the correct repository enabled
<bazhang> _raven_, seems it may be related to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/578306
<_raven_> bazhang, so there is nothing like modprobe i can do? modprobe does not work too....
<max_rb> I've installed Ubuntu 10.04.. but the Brightness hotkey doesn't work... after I've installed openSUSE and this hotkey works... How can I know what was installed by Suse, and how can I install it in Ubuntu?
<w3bcrawler> max: is it a laptop?
<bazhang> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2271317.html raven_ seems you need to reboot with wireless on
<_raven_> bazhang, no this error what was reported i had already with 9.10 (disabled wired network card after wakeup)
<max_rb> w3bcrawler,  YES
<bazhang> _raven_, those are the two bug reports I can find related to your issue
<_raven_> bazhang, i do not want to be the only person with that problem - feels terrible ;)
<_raven_> bazhang, do you know something else than modprobe i could try?
<bazhang> _raven_, rebooting with wireless on does not do it?
<cjxgm> Is there any manual about "AWK Programming Language" in Chinese?
<_raven_> bazhang, i will try this but i dont think that will do that...
<gafir> hello, i'd like to install ubuntu on one partition, and the home directory in another partition so that I can easily upgrade, reinstall etc, ... To do so I should choose the custom partitioning during the installation correct? Is there a tutorial on how to do this the best way? Do you need to set 1) a partition for the file system 2) a partition for the home directory 3) a partition for the swap ?
<mnemon> gafir: yes, do all those 3
<bazhang> gafir, yep, and /boot if you wish
<gafir> mnemon: what ext should I choose 3 or 4? should they be primary or extended? etc?
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> how do I remove old entries from grub?
<gafir> it opens a lot of issues to customize the install partition
<Dr_Willis> gafir:  thats the basics of it.
<Dr_Willis> cousin_mario:  remove the kernels you dont need - is one way.
<cousin_mario> Dr_Willis: kernels are no longer there
<cousin_mario> it's old crud
<raven> well bazhang i am sitting here and watching with open mouth - it works!!
<Dr_Willis> cousin_mario:  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/
<mnemon> gafir: that's your choice really, unless you need other partitions just use primary
<Dr_Willis> cousin_mario:  perhaps be a bit more specific.
<bazhang> raven, good news
<mnemon> gafir: and for swap select swap fs
<raven> bazhang, tnx a lot
<bazhang> raven, welcome
<gafir> mnemon: ok thanks, and for the other two? Should the /home partition have anything differnet than the install partition? How big should the swap be? :-)
<bazhang> gafir, how much ram
<gafir> 4GB
<gafir> bazhang:4GB
<mnemon> gafir: set the swap to the amount of your ram
<gafir> mnemon: ok
<bazhang> depends if you wish to hibernate
<gafir> bazhang: don't like hybernate :-)
<cousin_mario> Dr_Willis: is there an app that will edit it?
<ianchute> hi, i am having a problem on going back to windows 7
<Dr_Willis> cousin_mario:  Not really.
<ianchute> can anyone help?
<mnemon> gafir: just make / first and /home the second partition other than that it's just your choice what fs to use really
<bazhang> ianchute, dual boot?
<ianchute> bazhang, yes. i cant go back :(
<gafir> mnemon: but on what basis do I choose, do you know of a tutorial for this? :-) thanks
<gafir> mnemon: without knowledge i pretty much choose at random
<Dr_Willis> ianchute:  be more clear on what you mean.
<bazhang> ianchute, windows installed second? did you update grub?
<bazhang> gafir, you may wish to check the new ubuntu manual for some basics
<bazhang> !manual | gafir
<ianchute> bazhang, dr_willis, windows 7 was installed first.. i just wanted to try ubuntu
<ubottu> gafir: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gafir> bazhang: danke
<ianchute> bazhang, no i did not update grub
<Dr_Willis> ianchute:  and the issue is what exactly? (dont use the term back, unluess you clearify what you mean by back)
<bazhang> ianchute, it is installed?
<metric1983> hey guys, installed ubuntu thursday, so far loving it, discovered you can install wow so set my account back up and installed, took me like 6 bastards hours, now i`ve hit a bit of a brick wall, my graphics card obviously isnt working, where would i find drivers i`ve tried looking at various guides but so far 3 attempts to solve this have failed :(
<orion_X11> I have dual boot notebook and when I am in windows i'd like to acesses linux files with explore2fs, but my ubuntu has got raiserfs with is not supported by explore2fs. So, is it possible to change my fs from raiserfs to ext4 without losing my data mainly my /home with gparted?
<gafir> bazhang: is this the official manual? it looks good :-)
<bazhang> gafir, yep :)
<ianchute>  Dr_Willis, bazhang, i am using ubuntu right now
<Dr_Willis> gafir:  its a work in progress from what ive read. Its slowly to get expaanded and with more advanced versions
<Dr_Willis> gafir:  as time goes on.
<bazhang> metric1983, system administration hardware drivers; what card
<gafir> nice
<gafir> :-)
<ianchute>  Dr_Willis, bazhang, i want to go back to windows 7.
<Dr_Willis> ianchute:  so you reboot.. and select windows at the GRUB menu....
<ianchute>  Dr_Willis, bazhang, and by "go back" i mean boot to windows 7
<dancek> orion_X11, reiserfs can't be converted to ext4, but you could just copy the files somewhere else, destroy the partition and create a new one with ext4
<bazhang> ianchute, this is 10.04 right?
<ianchute>  Dr_Willis, bazhang, yes... i did that, but it says wuibldr error
<ianchute>  Dr_Willis, bazhang, yes.
<bazhang> ianchute, this is a wubi install then?
<ohir> orion_X11: you need to back up your data first (ie to external drive) then reformat this partition from single mode
<ianchute>  Dr_Willis, bazhang, yes this is wui
<ianchute> *wubi
<Dr_Willis> ianchute:  did you do a 'boot the cd, type install' or a 'pop in cd, and ran some installer.exe' type install?
<metric1983> when i go to that bazhang it says ATI accelerated graphics driver selected, I have a Radeon 3850.
<bazhang> ianchute, not sure about wubi, sorry not to be able to help
<Dr_Willis> wubi.. ok.. No idea on wubi. I make it a point to never use wubi.
<dancek> orion_X11, i meant reformat, just like ohir said
<Dr_Willis> !wubi | ianchute
<ubottu> ianchute: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<IdleOne> simply rebooting the computer should offer the choice of which os to boot.
<orion_X11> dancek, ohir many thx
<ohir> orion_X11: for that to done you need either use console in -S mode, or - simplier - create new user whose home dir will be on _other_ partition
<ghost> hello all
<vlt> orion_X11: To save time you could create a new ext file system first (on another partition or LVM volume if you have one), then copy/move all files there and then just mount the new file system as your /home
<ianchute>  Dr_Willis, bazhang, ubottu: thanks
<ianchute> Dr_Willis, bazhang, ubottu: but it says wuibldr error
<bazhang> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<bazhang> ianchute, ^^
<ohir> orion_X11: I'd suggest create tempuser with home set to /var/tempuser, add tempuser to admins of course, then log in as that user
<ianchute> Dr_Willis, bazhang: oh sorry.. new here
<metric1983> bazhang - any ideas?
<ohir> orion_X11: then you may use gparted to do reformat
<Guest37771> help me to install pidgin
<ianchute> Dr_Willis, bazhang: can you help? please? i cant reboot to windows 7
<bazhang> Guest37771, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<cousin_mario> bye
<IdleOne> Guest37771: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Guest37771> yup but cannot login
<Guest37771> cannot connect
<Guest37771> how to complie manual
<bazhang> metric1983, did you choose to install the drivers/activate them then reboot?
<IdleOne> Guest37771: change the server you are using in System > Administration > Software Sources
<metric1983> I have done that, however it aint working
<Guest37771> im use backtrack4
<bazhang> metric1983, what is it doing
<bazhang> Guest37771, #backtrack-linux for support bt4 not supported here
<IdleOne> Guest37771: #backtrack-linux
<bazhang> jinx
<Guest37771> ok
<alket> I just installed OpenShot but it won't launch, i tried it from terminal and this is what i get : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FtBbL5Bu
<bazhang> alket, installed from where?
<ohir> orion_X11: I'd suggest you acquire some advanced user help for that (RL) as such change need you to know which partition is it, to know what need to be in your /etc/fstab after the change, and so on
<alket> bazhang: Ubuntu Software Center
<bazhang> alket, not in sound and video folder?
<metric1983> bazhang, when you go into wqow it is really low FPS and the animation of the dragon, well hard to describe but me and my fiance both recognise it as a graphics card required.
<alket> bazhang: I don't understand ?
<bazhang> metric1983, wow via wine? or linux?
<metric1983> to be honest this is the first time i havent used windows, everything else has worked fine and i`m loving it, just anoyed that the graphics card wont work :(
<coz_> ohir,   look here   http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/3558/openshot-is-video-editing-software-for-ubuntu/
<metric1983> bazhang: , via wine
<bazhang> metric1983, I'd check the appdb, then visit #winehq for specific apps
<bazhang> !appdb | metric1983
<ubottu> metric1983: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> alket, the post from coz_ was for you (about openshot)
<coz_> bazhang,  thanks got the nicks confused
<alket> bazhang: I know how to install apps in ubuntu I used it for 4 years, but the problem is for something like: Segmentation fault
<ashmajid> im new, what is the new ubuntu release?
<arand> ashmajid: 10.04 is tha latest.
<ashmajid> thank u...
<ashmajid> will try to get that version asap
<silv3r_m00n> hi thre
<onetinsoldier> hello all
<silv3r_m00n> is there a software that can read barcode using an image
<sinux> !quit
<abota> Im trying to use the anjuta update manager
<waver_> hello world
<abota> the missing component installer, it says i do not have packagekit-gnome, but it is installed
<onetinsoldier> abota: i can only think to suggest that you reinstall it
<abota> im on lucid lynx :p
<Adamantus> hi
<onetinsoldier> abota: on command line, it would be.... sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package_name>
<Adamantus> This is my second day using Ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> hi Adamantus
<IdleOne> Welcome Adamantus
<abota> tried reinstallation
<onetinsoldier> oh? and what happened? error message?
<Adamantus> Just focusing on installing things, (open source only). I'm trying to install moblock but it isn't in the package manager
<IdleOne> abota: you are trying to update ajunta from within the application? I believe that option is disabled in ubuntu
<Adamantus> I went to the site and looked for a deb file but could not locate it.
<abota> excuse me, i updated packagekit
<abota> not packagekit-gnome
<Adamantus> http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/
<guntbert> !software | Adamantus
<chrisVM> msg nickserv identify St4r
<ubottu> Adamantus: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<airtonix> lol
<abota> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NmZBpvtS
<guntbert> Adamantus: usually you look if your app isn't in the repos already
<IdleOne> chrisVM: change your password and also use the server tab for sending nickserv msgs
<anonymouse_> nice password chrisVM
<abota> is libpanelapplet in the lucid repo
<bytenik> Hi all. Is there any way to get pppd to autodetect modem device? I have a USB modem and depending on the order USB devices are connected to the machine, it changes device numbers.
<zongo_> how can i find which module my kernel is using for my wireless ?
<Adamantus> guntbert: Moblock isn't in the package manager.
<Inu> Can someone help me, I'm trying to install 10.04 over 9.10. finished install, and it brings me to a black screen asking me to log in. where's the graphical desktop how do i get to that?
<abota> startx
<abota> @Inu
<Inu> that's all i hav to  type?
<abota> login and type that
<guntbert> !compile | Adamantus (you want to read this)
<ubottu> Adamantus (you want to read this): Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<st__> Inu, your GDM is broken it seems
<abota> oh and that
<Adamantus> !compile
<Adamantus> ?
<IdleOne> Adamantus: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add the two deb lines for your version of ubuntu then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install moblock blockcontrol mobloquer
<Adamantus> oh ok
<guntbert> Adamantus: read what ubottu sent you
<onetinsoldier> zongo_: i don't know what the name of it would be... but have you done an 'lsmod' command and looked over the output?
<Adamantus> IdleOne: I'm just an end user, I'm not into writing code.
<thinkdpadT42> hi
<abota> h
<abota> *hi
<bytenik> Does anyone have any pppd experience or dial up experience at all?
<Inu> so should i just delete the entire partition and try to reintall making a new one?
<abota> no
<IdleOne> Adamantus: also read the warning at the top of the page and keep in mind that we can't help you with that application because it is not officially supported
<st__> Inu, not of course
<zongo_> yes I have and it is supposed to be using rtl8192se
<onetinsoldier> zongo_: oh
<gantrixx> has anyone ever used a Skype USB phone with Linux?
<st__> Inu, had you get startx working?
<IdleOne> Adamantus: that is not writing code that is a basic !terminal skill you will need to learn :)
<guntbert> !who | abota
<ubottu> abota: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Inu> umm
<zongo_> onetinsoldier, but when I do sudo modprobe -r rtl819xSE nothing in return
<Inu> i'll try it and see what happens
<onetinsoldier> zongo_: is the device working?
<onetinsoldier> zongo_: are you abel to use wireless?
<onetinsoldier> able*
<zongo_> yes but very badly and what I need to do now is to reinstall the drivers
<IdleOne> gotta go
<zongo_> but i think i need to un install the current ones
<zongo_> but for that I need to find them
<alket> Who can help me with this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490449
<zongo_> they are suppose to be in the kernel
<guntbert> zongo_: if a linux app is successful it stays quiet - you only get output if there were problems
<guntbert> !here | alket
<ubottu> alket: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xpike> Well i notice for some gui apps when they crash they just disappear
<zongo_> is there anyways to find out what module my box is using for my wireless ?
<st__> alket, no one gonna take you serious for free
<alket> st__ why ?
<zongo_> this lspci -nn | grep -i net returns this Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:8172] (rev 10)
<thinkdpadT42> I have a t42 notebook with atheros  wireless chip made for america markets.the wireless chip firmware set regdomain  to 0x64,and can't work with wifi channel 13 on winxp.if I switch to ubuntu,could connect with ap  via channel 13?
<zongo_> which is my wireless
<st__> alket, because this distro has a support which you have to subscribe to
<zongo_> drivers for that card are supposed to be rtl8192se
<onetinsoldier> zongo_: i see. well, what comes to mind first is for you to install older version of kernel(if you don't have one installed at the moment), then boot using it. then, 'purge' the version of the kernel you are running right now, perhaps reboot again, then reinstall the latest kernel version and boot into it and see if that helps
<zongo_> cant find the module to unload in the kernel
<guntbert> st__: about what are you talking here? ubuntu?
<thinkdpadT42> anybody help meeeeeeeeee?
<abota> lol
<kotsu> Hi all.  I'm dual booting Windows XP and Ubuntu (Lucid)  I've updated "sudo update-grub2" and it detects my Windows installation, but when I select it from the grub2 menu it drops me to a grub command line.  I've tried all kinds of pages but I can't seem to get it working.  ANy help is greatly appreciated.
<alket> st__ This isn't my first time that i ask for help, and I always got responses and solutions
<thinkdpadT42> I have a t42 notebook with atheros  wireless chip made for america markets.the wireless chip firmware set regdomain  to 0x64,and can't work with wifi channel 13 on winxp.if I switch to ubuntu,could connect with ap  via channel 13?
<st__> yes, Ubuntu
<arand> alket: Immidiate guess would be that one of the libraries shared between the packages might be bust...
<guntbert> st__: don't bad mouth our efforts here please
<zongo_> thanks
<alket> arand: Thank you but how can i solve it
<prower> 0
<abota> 1
<guntbert> !ot | prower , abota
<ubottu> prower , abota: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abota> is libpanelapplet in the lucid repo
<prower> sorry about that, i was typig in the wrong window :> and hello...i've installed logwatch, in other distributions i've used after installing it will send e-mails to root account...i expected that it would send e-mails to the account i've created in ubuntu as well, but i'm not receiving anything :/
<arand> alket: If you look though all the applications that are failing, and their dependencies, you might be able to narrow it down and find a package which all of them have in common... (Still guessing here though...)
<prower> (typing)
<st__> alket, what do you want from us, exactly? send the logs via apport
<st__> it is developer problem
<abota> can i install libpanelapplet in 10.04?
<st__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/openshot
<mnemon> alket: aptitude show openshot
<mnemon> alket: check that the packages it depends on are ok
<thinkdpadT42> I have a t42 notebook with atheros wireless chip made for america markets.the wireless chip firmware set regdomain to 0x64,and can't work with wifi channel 13 on winxp.if I switch to ubuntu or debian,linux os could connect with ap via channel 13? I 'm in japan now
<Bliepo> Hey everyone, I have some problems adjusting my screen brightness on my laptop. Can someone help me?
<arand> alket: Is this _only_ happening in openshot or are more applications doing the same?
<alket> arand, mnemon : I think that problem is that i installed kubuntu-desktop, and  i think my solutions is this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757070
<guntbert> thinkdpadT42: I suggest you try with booting from a live CD
<arand> alket: Probably no, SCIM should have nothing to do with this, I imagine
<perlsyntax> How do i put mp3 file on my ipod  on ubntu 10.04?
<perlsyntax> ?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to put mp3 on your ipod with 10.04.
<casimiro> hi folks, I've just downloaded wp 3.0 beta 2 'cause I want to try it locally, so I've uploaded the files into my webserver folder and the pages are downloaded and not displayed, how can I fix this?
<silv3r_m00n> what does NILAM mean , in a software I see NILAM report
<thinkdpadT42> hi,everyone,could you kindly help me out?I have a t42 notebook with atheros wireless chip made for america markets.the wireless chip firmware set regdomain to 0x64,and can't work with wifi channel 13 on winxp.if I switch to ubuntu or debian,linux os could connect with ap via channel 13? I 'm in japan now.I wonder it linxu os could work around the eerom by virtually set regdomain to japan?
<perlsyntax> ??
<perlsyntax> hello
<st__> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<casimiro> hi folks, I've just downloaded wp 3.0 beta 2 'cause I want to try it locally, so I've uploaded the files into my webserver folder and the pages are downloaded and not displayed, how can I fix this?
<st__> casimiro, setup handler for php files
<chamuscas> i lost my lower panel and i add a new one to the right side, it is invisible and i can't interact with with neither remove
<chamuscas> also i can't find the application that manages de gnome panel
<casimiro> st__, how do I do that?
<st__> casimiro, google it, it's very common problem
<guntbert> thinkdpadT42: I suggested something - did that work?
<anonymouse_> chamuscas, rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel and relogin
<xangua> !panels | chamuscas
<ubottu> chamuscas: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<perlsyntax> what about Rythm box
<perlsyntax> look like no one know shit in here!
<st__> we don't use evil proprietary phones. period.
<onetinsoldier> he left
<onetinsoldier> but, an ipod isn't a phone, afaik
<guntbert> !google | st__
<ubottu> st__: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<chamuscas> ubottu, Tank you so very much XD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chamuscas> anonymouse, tank you
<chamuscas> xangua, tank you
<ferrandu> hi to all
<ferrandu> i'm using xubuntu
<onetinsoldier> hi!
<ferrandu> I'm like to share files with a mac
<ferrandu> and i doesn't use gigolge app in the past. any web with documentation or somelse
<st__> ferrandu, http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1812
<Bliepo> Hey everyone, when I try to adjust the screen brightness on my laptop using fn + f9 or fn + f10, the screen brightness does not change. Ubuntu does show the 'pop-up'/notification that the screen brightness had changed, but the slider remains at the same level.
<Guest2212> Hello, I have a question here: http://gist.github.com/410099
<guntbert> !here | Guest2212
<ubottu> Guest2212: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<blue_anna> is there a gnome graphical keyboard app?
<mcl0vin> where can i see if there is a bug in Karmic regarding Hauppage WinTV-HVR-1600 capture card remote control?
<Adamantus> Is anyone here using empathy?
<wr0> Adamantus: yes
<blue_anna> Adamantus: I feel ya :P
<vlt> !anyone | Adamantus
<ubottu> Adamantus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Adamantus> It keeps jumping down when I scroll up
<Adamantus> Is there any way of turning it off?
<whoishacker> is any one here i can pm about newtworks?
<arand> Adamantus: Empathy is not meant for IRC, perdiod... I think it might be possible, let's check..
<st__> Guest2212, set portforwarding on server2
<mnemon> whoishacker: what about networks?
<wr0> Adamantus: hmm, in stead of scrolling, what happens when you use your mouse and drag the scrollbar up, not releasing the mouse button?
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any "all in one" social networking apps that allow you to post a message to Google Buzz, Twitter, Facebook, all in one shot?
<whoishacker> can i pm you?
<whoishacker> it kinda long
<vlt> !ask | whoishacker
<mnemon> sure
<ubottu> whoishacker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LinuxGuy2009> Manage them all in one location etc.
<thinkdpadT42> hi,everyone,could you kindly help me out?I have a t42 notebook with atheros wireless chip made for america markets.the wireless chip firmware set regdomain to 0x64,and can't work with wifi channel 13 on winxp.if I switch to ubuntu or debian,linux os could connect with ap via channel 13? I 'm in japan now.I wonder it linxu os could work around the eerom by virtually set regdomain to japan?
<whoishacker> aight well i am on ubuntu 9.10 and i am having a problems with a small server program, i know its probly got some something to do with my router but when i run the server i can connect to 192.168.1.100:9996 but if i try to connect on the out side ip for ex 97.106.29.219:9996 it wont let me any in. can any one help?
<onetinsoldier> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Adamantus> wr0: It still jumps
<acicula> whoishacker, have you portforwarding turned on for that port
<thinkdpadT42> I have no live cd  now
<mnemon> whoishacker: you need to setup port forwarding on the router
<onetinsoldier> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Bliepo> join #ubuntu-bots
<thinkdpadT42> hi,everyone,could you kindly help me out?I have a t42 notebook with atheros wireless chip made for america markets.the wireless chip firmware set regdomain to 0x64,and can't work with wifi channel 13 on winxp.if I switch to ubuntu or debian,linux os could connect with ap via channel 13? I 'm in japan now.I wonder it linxu os could work around the eerom by virtually set regdomain to japan?
<Bliepo> woops
<vlt> whoishacker: Who's IP is the external one?
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<qrik> blue_anna: xvkbd?
<mnemon> assuming that outside ip is ip for your router
<wr0> Adamantus: then I do not know how to change that behaviour
<whoishacker> mine
<guntbert> thinkdpadT42: what is the matter? how should we know, download a live CD and try it
<Adamantus> Really anoying
<Adamantus> You miss most of the conversation if you leave for 10seconds
<whoishacker> where can i find a guide to forward my ip and port
<mnemon> whoishacker: your routers manual
<Adamantus> Yet it I really like the speech bubble format.
<vlt> whoishacker: Look at the output  of `netstat -tulpen | grep :9996` and look what IP it's listening to.
<acicula> whoishacker, its in your router manual
<wr0> Adamantus: yes I understand, what protocol are you using empathy for?
<st__> i believe he wants to know how to set channel 13 in ubuntu
<Adamantus> wr0: irc?
<thinkdpadT42> I wonder if there is wireless driver expert here ....they should  know the in-deep principle ...
<whoishacker> k thanks i'ma give it a run
<acicula> thinkdpadT42, what is it that you are trying to do exactly? im pretty sure the wireless card in a t42 will work?
<wr0> Adamantus: ah ok, I know this is not a solution, but there are a lot of irc clients out there
<st__> is there some lightweight utility for keyboard shortcuts?
<whoishacker> http://pastebin.com/LREi965M
<thinkdpadT42> regdomain code is different among all t42 made for  locales...
<Adamantus> I think I may have to use something else
<thinkdpadT42> any expers here????????????//
<thinkdpadT42> al  are users?damn
<_victor_> hello
<acicula> thinkdpadT42, your question is unclear, what do you mean by regdomain is diferent for location
<wr0> Adamantus: I recommend irssi, it is a terminal based irc client, works great in combination with guake, yakuake or tilda
<Adamantus> My experience of Ubuntu has been really positive so far, with just a couple of niggles.
<thinkdpadT42> acicula, hi,everyone,could you kindly help me out?I have a t42 notebook with atheros wireless chip made for america markets.the wireless chip firmware set regdomain to 0x64,and can't work with wifi channel 13 on winxp.if I switch to ubuntu or debian,linux os could connect with ap via channel 13? I 'm in japan now.I wonder it linxu os could work around the eerom by virtually set regdomain to japan?
<acicula> *locale
<whoishacker> a newtowrk every: wireless B router
<acicula> thinkdpadT42, ah i see what you are trying to do
<whoishacker> well every thing else runs
<thinkdpadT42> acicula,could you help me?
<Adamantus> For instance, insistance on using commands when the user may not be technically minded, continuous password prompts, installed apps not appearing in the programs menu.
<wr0> Adamantus: but xchat is also very polular
<mnemon> whoishacker: just setup the port forwarding on the router, you can usually find the manual from the manfacturers website
<acicula> thinkdpadT42, so you want to change the firmware so it enables channel 14?
<whoishacker> i dont event hink the manufacturer has a website any more
<whoishacker> but i will try
<mnemon> whoishacker: what's your router?
<mnemon> model + brand
<whoishacker> a newtowrk everywhere: wireless b
<whoishacker> hold on
<Adamantus> Do I need to install "xchat-gnome" from synaptics as well?
<thinkdpadT42> acicula,I  want to enable channel 13,now it only work with channel 1 to 11
<Code_Bleu> Has anyone got AOE to work on Ubuntu 10.04?  when i do a aoe-stat it doesnt display anything...i have verified that aoe is loaded via modprobe
<Adamantus> Or just xchat
<oCean_> Adamantus: just "xchat" will do
<acicula> thinkdpadT42, ah like so
<guntbert> Adamantus: xchat and xchat-gnome are difrerent, you only need one
<whoishacker> fcc-id:q87-nwk11b
<anonymouse_> xchat2 is better
<IdleOne> anonymouse_: the windows version?
<Spao> Umm, hiya all!! Could anyone here help me with an Ubuntu problem?
<guntbert> !ask | Spao
<ubottu> Spao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hexmare> morning all
<anonymouse_> IdleOne, no i mean xchat 2.8 for Ubuntu
<thinkdpadT42> evening all
<thinkdpadT42> lol
<hexmare> LOL Think
<cutiyar> i forgeted my password what i do?
<thinkdpadT42>  :( hi,everyone,could you kindly help me out?I have a t42 notebook with atheros wireless chip made for america markets.the wireless chip firmware set regdomain to 0x64,and can't work with wifi channel 13 on winxp.if I switch to ubuntu or debian,linux os could connect with ap via channel 13? I 'm in japan now.I wonder it linxu os could work around the eerom by virtually set regdomain to japan?
<chakravanti> where do i edit a list of commands after i log in (Autostart apps)
<Spao> Since about a week ago, my ubuntu 10.04 has been behaving differently for some reason. And when I try to unmount drives I get this error message. "umount: /media/New Volume is not in the fstab (and you are not root)", when I didn't used to
<blalb> Hello. I need to install a wireless driver, and ethernet driver, and a compiler on ubuntu UNE, but the methods I know of to install any of these things requires having one of the others. Could someone offer me some advice?
<Dr_Willis> cutiyar:  pound head on desk a few timew.. :)
<tulimaq>  hey i have a strange issue with one of my pc's ... i can install from any cd but not from lucid cd (md5 checked and same cd works on another pc)
<oCean_> cutiyar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<anonymouse_> chakravanti, System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<Adamantus10> Using xchat
<Dr_Willis> cutiyar:  cutiyar  you can reset it with a live cd.  not too hard a job.
<acicula> thinkdpadT42, what is your wireless driver, it appears it defaults to 1-11 but may take an option to use channel 1-13, or even channel 14(only valid for japan)
<cutiyar> i forgeted my password what i do?
<oCean_> !password | cutiyar
<ubottu> cutiyar: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<thinkdpadT42> I wonder if the option only work in some specific situations....
<chakravanti> thanks
<Adamantus10> If I choose to format my hdd, can I backup my package choices for ubuntu at all?
<acicula> thinkdpadT42, the driver will have to support it yes, but i cant look at that if i dont know the driver you are using
<oCean_> !clone | Adamantus10
<ubottu> Adamantus10: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<blue_anna> how do I get the "gok" application to run (from the gnome assistive technologies)?
<blue_anna> oo
<blue_anna> from the accessability
<Adamantus10> I don't mean to be rude, but what's with the commands, I'm an end user and don't write code.
<acicula> Adamantus10, you need the commands to save the list of packages you installed
<IdleOne> Adamantus10: that is not writing code. there are certain things that you WILL need to use the terminal for
<Adamantus10> Is there a program I can use to do this instead?
<rascal999> i have a livecd booting from an nfsmont, i'd like to have changes made to the OS saved for when others boot from this nfsmount. As I understand it, the livecd works in a union mount fashion, with modifications being written to ram, how can i make these changes write to an nfsmount and load this "ram nfsmount" into ram when booting other thin clients?
<acicula> i dont think so
<bazhang> Adamantus10, to do what
<IdleOne> clone packages
<Adamantus10> bazhang: Backup packages
<acicula> clone the package list and automate the resinstall with that
<bazhang> Adamantus10, you want aptoncd? clonezilla?
<IdleOne> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<chakravanti> How do I flip window management buttons back to the RIGHT side? =D lol
<bazhang> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<bazhang> chakravanti, ^^
<chakravanti> ty =D
<maco> thinkdpadT42: crda can change regulatory domain
<Adamantus10> Thanks obottu
<blue_anna> !accessibility > blue_anna
<blue_anna> how do I get the on screen keyboard (gok) to launch? I have assistive technologies enabled
<Adamantus10> idleone even
<bazhang> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<bazhang> Adamantus10, ^^
<chakravanti> my god....that was gonna drive me nuts
<acicula> i kinda like it
<chakravanti> i had this nightmare.....i was using a mac for a second
<gp5st> is there anyway to set up an ssh tunnel on boot? just make a initd script?
<blue_anna> chakravanti: you can change that in system->preferences->appearance
<chakravanti> i got it now
<acicula> gp5st, if for just a user you can add it to the users X session startup list, otherwise you want an upstart script
<blue_anna> how do I get the on screen keyboard (gok) to launch? I have assistive technologies enabled -- this app http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-access-guide/stable/gok.html.en
<chakravanti> i Like lucid colors
<Bigshot> where can i get ipmasq for 10.04
<Bigshot> i want to do ICS
<chakravanti> A+ on the default visual layout
<red2kic_> !ics | Bigshot
<ubottu> Bigshot: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<wolfjb> I tried to enable the nvidia driver from the hardware manager and installing the module w/dkms failed causing my system to be unbootable. after rescuing it, now I can't get nvidia drivers to load even after uninstalling and reinstalling them.
<flames> how to change hostname in terminal
<oCean_> chakravanti: great, but this is really not a chat - you're welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic though
<wolfjb> hardware manager says it is active but not used
<red2kic_> !hostname | flames
<ubottu> flames: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<wolfjb> how do I fix?
<schlaftier> chakravanti: Using a Mac is not so bad after you installed Linux on it ;-)
<anonymouse_> flames, hostname <name>
<gp5st> acicula: i see.  it's running server and dynamic dns sometimes doesn't work because of firewals and routers, so i'll do the upstart script
<anonymouse_> Hi, my screen goes black after a set amount of idle time. How do I disable this behavior?
<acicula> anonymouse_, you can disable that in the power manager
<Bigshot> red2kic_, i am using this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html as firestarter is NOT working
<anonymouse_> acicula, okay found it, thanks
<Bigshot> where can i get ipmasq??
<J-Krasne> Major problem when updating Ubuntu 10.04. Can't boot. Anyone in Chicago area that can help me?
<blue_anna> how do I get the on screen keyboard (gok) to launch? I have assistive technologies enabled -- this app http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-access-guide/stable/gok.html.en
<acicula>  Bigshot does not appear to be in the repos anymore, maybe try a more recent guide?
<acicula> !ics | Bigshot have a look here
<ubottu> Bigshot have a look here: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<acicula> blue_anna, if its not showing in your menu maybe you need to enable the entry in the menu, right click to edit and see if you can see it under assistive technologies?
<acicula> err that should be universal access
<nocleader> blue_anna: I'm not familiar .... typing "gok" doesn't work??
<Guest91163> blue_anna, yeah, try typing gok in the terminal
<zaida> hi all ubuntu recovery mode option in grub always crash on my computer
<blue_anna> nocleader: nop .., tried that
<blue_anna> acicula: right-cick to edit what?
<Guest91163> blue_anna, How did u install it? Using apt-get?
<acicula> blue_anna, right click Applications
<blue_anna> Guest91163: its a basic part of gnome, it should always be installed
<zaida> there is another way to start ubuntu without X
<zaida> ?
<nocleader> blue_anna: When I tried my terminal told me it was not installed .. what does yours say?
<AnxiousNut> Can ndiswrapper install all windows wireless drivers?
<acicula> zaida, how does it crash, what do you see and what is the last thing you see
<Guest91163> blue-frog, Wrong. At least its no always installed in my system - I just tried 'gok' and ist said 'not yet installed' :)
<acicula> AnxiousNut, there are no guarantees with ndiswrapper, ymmv
<cutiyar> i will see these links
<LinuxGuy2009> My parents have an IBM machine with Intel graphics, Lucid is the first release to give them issues of any kind. They can run any program on the system with no issues at all it seems. As soon as they start browsing the web with firefox the entire screen goes black and as far as I can tell you have to push the power button on the front of the case so it shuts down, just to start over again. I installed Chromium browser and it does the same
<blue_anna> nocleader: it says it isn't installed? or it says no such file or directory?
<LinuxGuy2009> I removed flash and it still occurs. Java plugin is installed still though.
<blue_anna> acicula: you know, I dont get any asisstive tecnologies menu item when I right click on Applications
<acicula> zaida, if you dont want X to start at boot disable the gdm startup script in /etc/init, what i do is just mv gdm.conf to gdm.conf.DISABLED, but this also prevents it from being started manually
<nocleader> The program 'gok' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<nocleader> sudo apt-get install gok
<Guest91163> blue_anna, No. Its not installed. just try "sudo apt-get install gok"
<blue_anna> acicula: but its always been activartted
<acicula> blue_anna, hmm then i dont know how to start gok
<Th3On3> one question who had the ideea to put samba4 in repositories for lucid
<Th3On3> :)
<guntbert> LinuxGuy2009: guess #1) bad memory stick - run memtest (takes a long time) from the grub menu
<acicula> Th3On3, its been out awhile, why not?
<zaida> acicula, I see a row that tell me init crypto disk... INTEL AES-NI instructions are not detected cryptswap1 started  . .. . . . . .. . . . . . . .and i cant input anything with my keyboard
<nocleader> blue_anna: mine says (10.04)  The program 'gok' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<blue_anna> Guest91163: oh my god, thanks man -- that should be considered a bug, not to install assistive technology apps by default
<zaida> acicula, ubuntu X system is broken I need to start ubuntu without X to recover
<LinuxGuy2009> guntbert: I ran it a little while yesterday and it seemed ok. Should I just let it run for a good while?
<nocleader> blue_anna: mine says (10.04)  The program 'gok' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install gok
<acicula> zaida, if you choose rescue, or recovery mode when booting from the livecd you can elect to drop to shell rather then start X
<Guest91163> blue-frog, Well, I don't think its a bug. Anyway, I think a reinstall (apt-get install) will fix it.
<shuosun> what's
<systest> Can anyone point me to a URL for the alternate installer boot files?  (don't need the whole CD)
<Guest91163> blue-frog, sorry. That was meant for someone else :)
<cc4> hi all
<guntbert> LinuxGuy2009: it should run one complete pass ( 8 tests or so) without any errors
<shuosun> jiesjhu
<blue_anna> nocleader: yea I was getting "did you mean "gak" from "gui-apt-key" .. if it recognized it from the apt-cache initially I never would have been here asking :) thanks  -- thanks everyone
<LinuxGuy2009> Maybe I could pop out the ram and re-seat them too.
<acicula> zaida, using full disk encryption? Did it work before? is this an upgrade?new install? First time user?
<LinuxGuy2009> guntbert: Ok Ill do that and come back.
<Th3On3> acicula :)) i want to use samba3 for that host
<cc4> how can I change the pci.subsys_product_id of a tvtuner card?
<cc4> gnome-device-manager leave me edit it but when I press enter it doesn't accepts it
<Guest91163> systest, what do you mean by alternate installer boot files?
<acicula> Th3On3, you can install samba(3.x) or samba4(4.x)
<cc4> can anyone help me please
<zaida> acicula, yes the problem is that i have update the kernel without reinstall graphics driver  :-( and now X don't start i need a consolle to reinstall NVIDIA driver
<acicula> zaida, how did you update the kernel
<kenshiro> hi, do you know if there is any way of play microsoft flight simulator x using virtualbox ? I have guest additions installed. I just installed the game, but trying differente graphical settings the game always shows a black window
<zaida> acicula, so I need a live cd...
<systest> Guest91163, The InitRD and kernel, e.g. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<zaida> acicula, apt-get upgrade
<systest> Guest91163, but for the alternate CD, not the network installer
<dancek> systest, you mean like these? http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/cdrom/
<acicula> kenshiro, 3D acceleration via virtualbox is not remotelyfast enough for that
<dancek> duh
<systest> dancek, yes, tks 64 bit version, but I can figure the URL from there
<blue_anna> !bug | blue_anna
<ubottu> blue_anna, please see my private message
<kenshiro> acicula maybe using some wine beta ?
<zaida> acicula, there isn't an option to change the runlevel from grub?
<acicula> kenshiro, wine would be something to try yeah, tried 1.2?
<kermiac> anyone know how to get a list of all the indicators in lucid? (e.g. indicator-sound, indicator-me, etc, etc)
<dancek> systest, i'm guessing those are used for the normal desktop/install cd, but i guess the initrd and kernel don't differ
<Guest91163> systest, Well, I didn't understand a thing. You are looking for jsut the kernel and InitRd? No idea :(
<simplexio> kenshiro: if it work its too slow with vbox, try your luck with wine
<acicula> zaida, yes, edit the kernel line and add single
<kenshiro> acicula no, I will try just now, thank you !
<danpandrea> my ubuntu isn't responding to certain commands, such as right clicks, main menu clicks. any help?
<kenshiro> simplexio ok, I will try with wine, thank you !
<systest> dancek, actually, they do  the InitRD has a different install procedure for alternate
<onetinsoldier> kermiac: perhaps...  dpkg -l '*indicator*' | grep ^ii  -or-  apt-cache search indicator | sort
<kermiac> onetinsoldier: ok, thanks... I'll try that :)
<onetinsoldier> kermiac: you're welcome
<systest> Guest91163, I generally don't pull down the whole CD.  It's usually easer just to pull the boot files to an existing linux box, boot to them then do a clean install
<danpandrea> is it possible to restore ubuntu to it's factory state?
<mifadir> why i can't add ubunt server packages to ubuntu Desktop
<mifadir> any answer
<edbian> How do you set up giFToxic ?
<erUSUL> mifadir: what package ?
<edbian> How do you set up giFToxic?  I ran the setup-script and answered everything to the best of my knowledge.  I changed the first question to a 1 to turn it on.  What else do I need to do?
<Bigshot> i did ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1 on eth0 instead of eth1 how can i undo the change?
<systest> dancek and  Guest91163: thanks
<mifadir> i try to add server packages in Desktop version of ubuntu, i work well in earlier release
<acicula> mifadir, how are you adding server packages, and what is not working
<mifadir> i mean server cdrom add at synaptic
<mifadir> what you think  erUSUL
<acicula> Bigshot, depends either take the interface down again, or if it has a dynamic ip restart networking to get it to request a new ip/run dhclient yourself to request a new ip
<erUSUL> mifadir: any error message ?
<AxonetBE> Hello
<mifadir> what i don't understant, i work fine in 9.04 , 9.10
<AxonetBE> How can I make a custom command that whenever I typ the name of the command in the terminal he will run that script?
<mifadir> i try apt-cdrom i work
<AxonetBE> I know I have to make a LN but where do I put it the link?
<mifadir> but adding cdrom from synaptic doesn't
<mifadir> Failed to mount cdrom erUSUL?
<erUSUL> mifadir: to add a cdrom (at least with apt-cdrom add ) you do not mount it
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<onetinsoldier> hello
<mifadir> i know
<unknown_> hi guys, I need your advice. Today after reboot my system doesn't want to run again.... I can see just the login screen, but when I press <Login> it looks like X are being restarted and I see again login prompt... Any ideas whats that?
<mifadir> synaptic umount it and mount it at rigth place
<arand> danpandrea: Just reinstalling would probably be the simplest way to do that..
<guntbert> !hi | wizkoder
<ubottu> wizkoder: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> mifadir: ca you try with cli ? « sudo apt-cdrom add  »
<danpandrea> arand: ok, thx, i'm looking for other solutions
<mifadir> yes, but how can i configure package?
<kermiac> onetinsoldier: thanks, that confirmed the indicators I already had :)
<kermiac> can anyone pls help explain this (in plain english not dev speak hehe) - On Dbus if you call "GetApplications" on org.ayatana.indicator.application it will dump them all. The first entry is the icon name.    I'm trying to double-check I have all the indicators in Lucid
<kps> hi guys i am facing a weird problem
<kps> my wifi connection is connecting and disconnecting alternately
<Evolution> has anyone running 10.04 seen terminal sessions randomly die? I leave an ssh session open to other systems, and with ubuntu it will randomly die, where other systems do not
<acicula> kps, that can have many reasons, are you using ndiswrapper, how far are you from the accesspoint?
<Evolution> I don't see anything that would lead me to identify something specific in my logs
<Flyingwatermelon> join #help
<kps> my accesspoint is only a metre away
<acicula> Evolution, are you sure you are not just being timed out?
<kps> and i am not using ndiswrapper
<kps> i am using Broadcomm 4312 driver
<acicula> kps, are you in a dense urban area, ie is your frequency clear, how often do you disconnect?
<Evolution> acicula: yep. there's no timeout on the remote system, and the shell always has constant activity.
<sari___> hi!  could someone possibly proofread my resume for me?
<kps> actually i never disconnect on my windows installation
<acicula> Evolution, how does it die exactly
<vlt> Evolution: Does the whole terminal process die or just the ssh session?
<kps> and the area is not dense
<Evolution> vlt: the whole terminal process.
<kps> in case of population
<Evolution> gnome-terminal simply vanishes.
<Flyingwatermelon> what is the hardware channel?
<kps> this started happening after latest upgrade to 10.04 stable
<kps> from 10.04 beta
<acicula> Flyingwatermelon, ##hardware
<Evolution> I'd suspect tmpwatch or something similar nuking the session.
<Flyingwatermelon> acicula, did they switch it to invite only? i got in last night but now i can't
<Evolution> Flyingwatermelon: is your nick registered with freenode?
<acicula> Evolution, then its not related to ssh,can you run gnome-shell from a gnome-shell and see if it produces error messages when it dies?
<kps> acicula i disconnect after every 1 min or so
<kps> and the frequency is clear
<acicula> Loneclock, i have no idea, try identifying to nickserv or asking in #freenode
<acicula> kps, weird
<Loneclock> yeah it was to identify
<kps> it happens when i use WICD instead of network manager also
<kps> so i dont think it is a network manager problem
<acicula> kps, yeah its the kernel driver
<Evolution> acicula: will do. is gnome-shell required by gnome-terminal these days?
<kps> how do i go about fixing it any ideas ?
<Evolution> or am I being too pedantic?
<Guest20834> In Keyboard / Layouts I checked ctl-alt-backspace to activate this so that I can boot up while exiting x-server. I want to install latest Nvidia Driver. This ctl-alt-backspace does not work. Any idea's?
<acicula> Evolution, err gnome-shell and gnome-terminal arent related
<wizkoder> Yesterday I was really annoyed about Ubuntu! The KDE support is not really good. Today I feel better as with the ppa packages it works a lot better. WHy is it than gnome gets all the financial backing and KDE does not?
<Sarago> does anyone know of a good site/howto/guide for installing a minimal install of ubuntu?
<Evolution> ah, just me being pedantic then.
<acicula> run gnome-terminal from gnome-terminal and see if it crashes
<Evolution> thanks!
<acicula> gnome-shell isnt actually a shell,heh
<acicula> in the classic sense
<acicula> but purdy
<forceflow> nope, it's an emulator
<guntbert> !ot | wizkoder
<ubottu> wizkoder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kps> acicula i also tried reinstalling the Broadcomm driver but that didn't help
<Evolution> yeah, that's why I was asking. I'm used to older bases, like centos, so I wasn't sure if ubuntu had a different dep chain I wasn't familiar with
<kps> i am on a Dell Inspiron 1564 laptop
<acicula> kps, yeah its the driver setting or code, id search on launchpad google on wifi disconnection broadcom <yourdriver> to see if there is a solution
<AnxiousNut> i installed a windows wifi driver using $sudo ndiswrapper -i autorun.inf then $sudo depmod -a, then $sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, and finally rebooted! did i miss a step, cause it's not working!
<_picAssO_> i have to merge a svn working copy from repo A with files from repo B; which ubuntu tool is the best to do that?
<kps> ok
<acicula> kps, what you could try is setting a lower connection speed
<kps> thanks acicula i will try that
<vlt> _picAssO_: kdiff3 is noc
<vlt> s/noc/nice/
<acicula> AnxiousNut, think you have to tell ndiswrapper to load the driver
<acicula> you installed it, updated the drievr list and modprobed the ndiswrapper that allows loading of the driver
<AnxiousNut> acicula, how? doesnt modprobe do that?
<irsyad> mlm
<_picAssO_> vlt: sorry but what is noc?
<acicula> AnxiousNut, dunno im not intimately familiar with ndiswrapper, but i seem to recall you have to tell it the windows driver to load
<acicula> ndiswrapper on its own is just a wrapper to faciliate loading windows drivers
<raven> how to mount DD-IMAGE?
<vlt> _picAssO_: It's nice actually. (read the following line ;-)
<acicula> raven, whats a DD-IMAGE, a copy made with DD?
<raven> acicula, right
<_picAssO_> vlt: okay, let me have a look at it; thx so far
<vlt> raven: -o loop
<raven> acicula, mount gives me "bad geometry exceeds size of device..."
<acicula> raven, mount -o loop -t <filesystem> DD-Image /path/to/mount/point
<AnxiousNut> How can i make my ubuntu loads wifi driver installed using ndiswrapper?
<acicula> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<The_Oddity> im a little bit stuck trying to install ubuntu throught windows and i keep getting stuck with this same error
<raven> vlt,  "bad geometry exceeds size of device..."
<vlt> raven: Then your dd image is messed up
<The_Oddity> An Error Occurred: Permission Denied
<Evolution> acicula: is there a decent tutorial on package building for ubuntu? I know rpm inside and out, but that doesn't really help here. Mostly I'm looking to rebuild gdm so I can actually theme it. I need the ability to have a work-related image and warning banner at login.. currently 10.04 doesn't seem to support gdm themes.
<vlt> raven: Is it a file system image or a whole disk?
<The_Oddity> says please check wubi-10.04-rev189.log
<acicula> whats the output of ndiswrapper -l
<ttmrichter> I have a problem with the latest 2.6.28-18-server kernel update for Ubuntu 9.04 and the ATI drivers.  The driver in Ubuntu proper through the Administration->Hardware Drivers menu just fails with no useful error messages and the ATI proprietary driver downloaded from ATI's site (version 10.4) fails on the "DKMS" step.  Can anybody give some guidance on how to get this to work?
<acicula> !packaging | Evolution
<ubottu> Evolution: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Evolution> oh sweet.
<acicula> iknowrite :)
<raven> vlt, no i can open it when its written back to disk - its a partition image ext4 82 gb
<The_Oddity> 05-22 16:15 ERROR  TaskList: [Errno 13] Permission denied
<Evolution> acicula: thanks again. you're a huge help!
<raven> vlt so file system image
<chakravanti> uh...how do i get SUN java???
<acicula> chakravanti, enaple partner repo in sources and you can install it
<chakravanti> forums refer to a deb in the partner repo but it's not there
<vlt> raven: Then the `mount -o loop imgile /mnt/target` command _should_ work. hmmm
<LinuxGuy2009> chakravanti: Partner repository.
<chakravanti> i know
<raven> vlt no it does not
<acicula> vlt, raven did you dd a filesystem, or the entire disk
<chakravanti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/6.20dlj-1ubuntu3
<Evolution> chakravanti: open ubuntu software center, edit -> sources.
<raven> acicula, file system
<chakravanti> yes i know
<chakravanti> it's not tehre
<chakravanti> sun java is just not there
<raven> acicula, vlt because the problem is there because i try from a ubuntu live system?
<vlt> raven: no
<xangua> chakravanti: from partners repository
<LinuxGuy2009> chakravanti: Software Center, click on (+)Get Software, look for Partner Repo.
<xangua> system> preferences> software origins
<LinuxGuy2009> software souces
<LinuxGuy2009> sources*
<vlt> raven: What's the size of the image file and what does `tune2fs -l <file>` say?
<raven> vlt, now it says "wrong fs type" what to enter for -t for ext4?
<vlt> raven: `vol_id <file>`?
<uLinux> hello guys
<vlt> raven: From live cd maybe you need the whoel path: `/lib/udev/vol_id`
<xcanadianmanx> hi i'm trying to install 10.04 and it can't see the hdd nothing shows up in the partioning table of the install. gparted can see /dev/sda and i put in a windows 7 cd and it could install just fine. I was wondering if there was some way to force the live cd for 10.04 to see my hdd.
<xs2ubuntu> hello
<xs2ubuntu> hye
<raven> vlt no such file or ...
<raven> vlt and command not found
<vlt> raven: `losetup -vf <file>` should return a loop device. Then `blkid <loop device>`
<omfarka> Hello, do you know any methode to use whole of backtrack utilities under ubuntu?
<jdeloach> Could someone help me with my problems with the upgrade to Lucid. One of my monitors text is a lot brighter and is hard to read. This is not a monitor or cord problem, i Have tried switching those.
<uLinux> Can someone help me sharing wireless network to XP ?
<xs2ubuntu> how to setting webcam with pigdin IM client????
<omfarka> by adding repo or any other way?
<LinuxGuy2009> xcanadianmanx: If your starting with a blank drive then try using gparted to create a new partirtion table and the whole nine yards.
<vlt> xs2ubuntu: What protocol? XMPP?
<vlt> uLinux: Descibe the setup, please.
<xs2ubuntu> vlt :: how to check the protocol im using ubuntu 10.04
<raven> vlt, everything right - i do not find an error
<vlt> xs2ubuntu: Where do you want to connect to?
<vlt> raven: What does blkid say?
<xs2ubuntu> vlt :: yahoo
<raven> vlt "ext4" as like as i wrote to -t
<vlt> xs2ubuntu: The video/audio settings are hidden under "plugins" menu in Pidgin
<xs2ubuntu> vlt :: but my ubuntu cannot detect my webcam
<vlt> xs2ubuntu: Is it an UVC device?
<uLinux> vlt I'm using an wireless connection on Ubuntu and I want to share the internet connection with other PC that uses XP. The machines are connected with a cable but I didn't install anything yet... How can I share the internet?
<vlt> xs2ubuntu: Is there a /dev/video0?
<AxonetBE> how to fetch a dir from remote ftp with curl?
<xs2ubuntu> vlt :: -bash: /dev/video0: Permission denied
<raven> vlt, dmesg out: bad geometry block count 20420615 exceeds size of device (20420608)
<vlt> uLinux: Then you need to enable routing: `echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward` and maybe NAT: `iptables -A POSTROUTING -o <your wifi device> -j MASQUERDE`. Then tell wired client to use your wired IP as default gw.
<vlt> raven: Still sounds like the image isn't complete
<raven> vlt, but it is - on disk it works
<vlt> uLinux: typo: It's MASQUERADE actually
<xs2ubuntu> vlt :: my webcam not in UVC device
<pinkydi> >t shenzhen
<vlt> raven: When you dd an incomplete image back to the old disk partition, it will not be truncated. So it could work. Compare the sizes again
<vlt> xs2ubuntu: Is there a /dev/video0?
<xs2ubuntu> vlt:: xs2ubuntu@xs2ubuntu-desktop:~$ /dev/video0
<xs2ubuntu> bash: /dev/video0: Permission denied
<vlt> raven: `blockdev --getsize64 /your/partition` vs. `ls -l imagefile`
<raven> vlt, i'll write it back - its not worth the hour
<xs2ubuntu> vlt ::  /dev/video0 is Permission denied
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<vlt> xs2ubuntu: The error msg is NOT "file not found" so I assume it actually exists ;-)  Can you install "xawtv" for example to test if you can access the device before using it with pidgin?
<Spliffeh> hello
<xs2ubuntu> vlt :: ok im try it 1st
<Spliffeh> can anyone help me?
<vlt> !anyone | Spliffeh
<ubottu> Spliffeh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Spliffeh> lol
<Spliffeh> ok, i have a problem connecting my eee pc to ubuntu one. It doesn't let me authenticate my machine
<quidnunc> Spliffeh: State the error message exactly
<quidnunc> Spliffeh: (though I personally probably cannot help, others will need it)
<grendal_prime> hey i just installed lucid.  Its a fresh install but i cant seem to get the nework manager applet to run in the systry
<elnur> http://pastebin.com/BWA3nv9J It works with this configuration and asks for auth. But if I uncomment LimitExcept, I get Forbidden by default. But it's supposed to allow me for GET PROPFIND OPTIONS REPORT. Any ideas why?
<anonymouse_> grendal_prime, killall -9 nm-applet; nm-applet
<xs2ubuntu> vlt :: im already install "xawtv" and now my webcam is working
<xangua> grendal_prime: so noetwork manager doesn't appear in teh panel¿¿ do you removed the notification area¿¿
<Luke> i'm trying to install haskell platform with checkinstall but it's trying to overwrite a file that's already owned by another package. hwo can I get around it?
<vlt> xs2ubuntu: Fine
<Luke> anyone know how to do that?
<anonymouse_> Luke, what is the error message
<Luke> dpkg: error processing haskell-platform_2010.1.0.0-1_amd64.deb (--install): trying to overwrite '/var/lib/ghc-6.12.1/package.conf.d/package.cache', which is also in package ghc6 0:6.12.1-12
<gumergindo> http://hojasyarboles.tripod.com/ help me please, it doesn't work
<paniq> having some problems in virtualbox, when running karmic.. at boot i get: error: biosdisk write error, failed to boot default entries     any help?
<vlt> !here | gumergindo
<ubottu> gumergindo: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xs2ubuntu> vlt :: 1 more thing how to configure my printer bcoz ubuntu can detect the printer but can`t print da output.
<gumergindo> vit, i can't execute that java
<stz184> having trouble using PPTP. I am connected successfully to a Windows VPN but I can't browse resources
<vlt> !cups | xs2ubuntu
<ubottu> xs2ubuntu: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gumergindo> vlt: sorry, i can't execute that java
<Luke> anonymouse_: any ideas?
<xs2ubuntu> vlt :: tq so much
<anonymouse_> Luke, nope
<xcanadianmanx> can anyone tell me why my 10.04 live cd can't install on my /dev/sda? i've partitioned everything through gparted but still the install see's nothing.
<anonymouse_> xcanadianmanx, can you see the drie in bios
<anonymouse_> *drive
<vlt> xcanadianmanx: `cat /proc/partitions` -- Is it listed?
<tayters> I instered a new hard drive into my machine, and now when I try to boot my ubuntu it goes straight back to the bios screen. However, grub totally loads fine. Any ideas why?
<Luke> anonymouse_: i think if I can just modify one of the debs to not touch that file i'd be good
<Luke> anonymouse_: it's a shared file actually
<dfgas> what is a  good program to record something from my tv card so i can upload it to youtube and be awesome quality
<elnur> http://pastebin.com/BWA3nv9J It works with this configuration and asks for auth. But if I uncomment LimitExcept, I get Forbidden by default. But it's supposed to allow me for GET PROPFIND OPTIONS REPORT. Any ideas why?
<anonymouse_> Luke, I don't know anything about Ubuntu's package manager, sorry :(
<xcanadianmanx> anonymouse, yes the bios see's the drive. vlt, i will run that command now.
<Luke> ah no worries
<vlt> tayters: Did you put the old contents to a new drive or did you add the drive?
<widardd> hey
<qrik> dfgas: ffmpeg
<vlt> dfgas: ffmpeg
<maco> Luke: whats up?
<maco> Luke: oh i see
<dfgas> how would i use that?
<maco> Luke: that is a bug. please report it
<dfgas> isnt that command line?
<Luke> maco: a package I made with checkinstall is stepping on a file of ghc
<widardd> anyone any idea how to change axes to buttons an my gamepad? (lucid)
<Luke> maco: a ghc error?
<qrik> Luke: a packaging error
<maco> Luke: nevermind
<Luke> that's what I mean
<Luke> a ghc package error?
<xcanadianmanx> vlt, yes the partitions show up just fine using `cat /proc/partitions`
<maco> Luke: thatd be why checkinstall isnt very recommended
<Frithjof> fickääääääääääää
<vlt> xcanadianmanx: Then it's not a dirver problem. What error message do you get?
<Luke> maco: i think that file shouldn't be part of the ghc package really
<Luke> maco: package.cache
<Frithjof> f
<Frithjof> f
<Frithjof> f
<Frithjof> f
<Frithjof> f
<Frithjof> f
<Frithjof> f
<Frithjof> f
<Frithjof> f
<Frithjof> f
<Frithjof> f
<Frithjof> f
<Frithjof> f
<Frithjof> f
<maco> Frithjof: please don't flood
<anonymouse_> xcanadianmanx, can you take a screenshort of gparted where you select the partition
<marekw2143> hi, in /etc/syslog.conf, what does '-' mean before directory?
<Luke> maco: until ubuntu has the haskell platform or all the haskell packages, i need to use checkinstall
<maco> Luke: checkinstall is a *bad* way to make a package
<qrik> qrik: perhaps   dpkg -i --force-overwrite haskell-platform_2010.1.0.0-1_amd64.deb
<Luke> qrik: thanks!
<Luke> maco: yeah totally =/
<Luke> i know you're right I just have limited options
<buttons840> how do you unittest a function which prompts for user input?
<qrik> qrik: look at the conflicting file in both packages and make up your mind
<anonymouse_> Luke, isn't it just sudo aptitude install ghc6?
<maco> qrik: youre talking tyourself :P
<Luke> anonymouse_: that doesn't have all the libraries of haskell though
<ZykoticK9> Does anyone have an alternative to gdesklets or Google Gadgets - for desktop "widgets"?
<misterbrown> so I'm pretty new to this whole linux/ubuntu thing. I'm not sure what i've done, but i lost the bar at the bottom of my desktop where i see what window is minimized, etc. what do?
<anonymouse_> Luke, oh okay
<qrik> maco: yep
<qrik> Luke: look at the conflicting file in both packages and make up your mind
<kps> hey acicula i solved my wifi disconnection problem
<onetinsoldier> !panels | misterbrown
<ubottu> misterbrown: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<maco> Luke: help with packaging them properly in ubuntu is certainly welcome
<Spunkym3nkey> hello, I am using Brasero burner and when I pull a .avi move file from camera and try converting it into a image file, it keeps freezing at almost done in progress. what could be wrong? or has anyone else had this problem?
<kps> thanks a lot man
<Spunkym3nkey> movie file*
<Luke> maco: i'm actually trying to learn how to make debs and repos for work
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | misterbrown
<ubottu> misterbrown: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Luke> maco: then I can carry it over to this kinda stuff at home
<chuy_max> hi, I'm trying to extract a portion of the audio from an avi video to mp3, I transformed the avi to mp3 using ffmpeg, is there a program to cut the mp3 length?
<maco> Luke: well checkinstall isnt the way
<misterbrown> soldier: will that mess up my conky or avant dock?
<Luke> maco: this isn't for work =)
<maco> Luke: join #ubuntu-packaging if youd like to learn
<Luke> thanks
<kps> The best way to solve WIFI problems when everything is installed and still wifi doesnt work is to try toggling the wireless button of your laptop on and off a few times and then connecting to the network
<misterbrown> ubottu: will that mess up my conky or my avant dock thingamabob?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> Luke: im an xmonad user, so i have an interest in working haskell packages. i can also upload to universe. if you want to help get haskell packages into shape, i would be happy to sponsor your uploads
<Dr_Willis> If i toggle the wireless button on my netbook. Wifi Turns off.. but the button never turns it back on. :) A bit of a bug with this net book
<Luke> maco: oh wow that'd be great
<kps> Dr_Willis i wonder y that happens ?
<kps> which company is your laptop made of ?
<ZykoticK9> chuy_max, Audacity is a GUI program that can edit MP3 audio files
<Luke> maco: you see the speed at which people upload to hackage though? how can we compete with that with debs?
<frojnd> Hello there.
<anonymouse_> !hi| frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chuy_max> ZykoticK9, thanks, I will check it
<maco> Luke: i dont know how fast they go, no. however we do have the backports repository for moving new versions to stable releases. just have to get them into the current development version of ubuntu first
<vlt> buttons840: You could _try_ something like `echo user input | yourcommand` but I'm not sure whether it's the same ...
<kps> for all broadcomm wifi drivers related problems please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368699
<buttons840> vlt, i asked in wrong channel
<frojnd> I'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 Desktop. But I don't have enough disk space. On / I only have 3.2G free space and the update manager said I need at least 3.6... Is there a way to upgrade from CLI? So I can ditch gnome and gain more free space? or how can I get more space for /?
<Luke> qrik: that worked btw - thanks
<qrik> :)
<frojnd> From alt+f2 I used update-manager --devel-release to upgrade...
<maco> Luke: i know a few other ubuntu developers use xmonad. could see about forming a team to take care of haskell packages...
<maco> Luke: but anyway im going to grab lunch. back later
<Luke> maco: I think people can just upload to hackage without any type of checks or anything
<Luke> k
<misterbrown> help with restoring the bar that should be at bottom of desktop?
<godricbrutus> can anyone tell me why my usb drives are not auto-mounting? i even double checked the settings in 'gcof-editor' or w/e. http://www.imagebam.com/image/1f411781581203
<maco> Luke: i see. well, youd want to only package up versions you've tested as working ;-)
<ZykoticK9> frojnd, check to see how much space logs are taking up "du -sh /var/log/".  good luck man.
<Luke> maco: i'll keep you posted - i'll try to get a PPA going
<frojnd> ZykoticK9: only 8mb
<maco> Luke: talk to NCommander too. i think thats the guy i converted to xmonad a year ago ;-)
<frojnd> I'm following this guide: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<frojnd> and there are instructions only for gnome
<Luke> haha
<Luke> k
<frojnd> is there a way to perform upgrade withut gnome?
<godricbrutus> can anyone tell me why my usb drives are not auto-mounting? i even double checked the settings in 'gcof-editor' or w/e. http://www.imagebam.com/image/1f411781581203
<misterbrown> anyone?
<michaelv> I am needing atheros wireless help
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<frojnd> so no ideas?
<frojnd> ah..
<anonymouse_> !resetpanel|misterbrown
<ubottu> misterbrown: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<michaelv> Is there anybody in here that can help me fix my wireless s/u for atheros drivers?
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: what's s/u ?
<michaelv> set up
<michaelv> medical terms
<mimo> hi
<XDS> Is there a server mirror for ubuntu ?
<mimo> hello
<XDS> ?
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: if you run: sudo iwlist scan | head -n 15    do you see access points?
<mimo> yes
<misterbrown> ubottu: I tried that, nothing happened.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<michaelv> let me check
<Dr_Willis> XDS:  lots of mirrors out there for ubuntu packages
<Dr_Willis> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<XDS> i mean for irc
<ActionParsnip> XDS: loads if you look in software sources you can choose one from the many listed
<vlt> frojnd: It was easy if you were using something like LVM to organize your block devices.
<XDS> i mean for irc
<anonymouse_> misterbrown, try rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel and relogin
<sidewalk> im doing a do-release-upgrade and i have raided disks in ubuntu, where should I install grub?
<Dr_Willis> XDS:  for what for irc? freenode is a network of servers.
<XDS> i mean for irc  , like irc.ubuntu.org or something
<Dr_Willis> XDS:  any freenode server is part of the network
<sidewalk> anyone?
<misterbrown> ubottu: nevermind tried again and it worked
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XDS> i dont want a freenode server
<godricbrutus> can anyone tell me why my usb drives are not auto-mounting? i even double checked the settings in 'gcof-editor' or w/e. http://www.imagebam.com/image/1f411781581203
<costre> !raid | sidewalk
<ubottu> sidewalk: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<XDS> is it mirrored on any other network ?
<misterbrown> anonymouse: no worries the bot was right
<michaelv> hmm, says interface doesn't support scanning
<XDS> is it mirrored on any other network ? or networks ?
<anonymouse_> misterbrown, good
<sidewalk> costrE: but its during a do-release-upgrade
<misterbrown> so that's really a bot? how cool is this?!
<Dr_Willis> XDS:  imnot sure \what you mean.. or if you are just not understanding how irc works
<maco> XDS: irc.ubuntu.com is an alias to irc.freenode.net
<arand> frojnd: To do an upgrade from the terminal, independently of DE, use "do-release-upgrade"
<WePac> misterbrown is a clown who rides to town in a coffin
<Dr_Willis> XDS:  any server in the freenode network - has the same channels. all linked/identical
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: ok then run: sudo lshw -C network    websearch for the product line to find guides
<misterbrown> WePac is a nutsack who took a Zpack to clear his throat hack.
<WePac> lol
<michaelv> done, want me to paste? or?
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: just the line will do :)
<saLOUt> how do i copy my sda1(home,ext3) to a new sdb(ext4)?
<michaelv> :)
<michaelv> I have actually been looking up guides as I have this problem every time I refresh to the next ubuntu
<anonymouse_> saLOUt, http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/513/copy-entire-contents-of-a-directory-and-preserve-permissions/
<ActionParsnip> saLOUt: rsync is good
<michaelv> which line?
<xcanadianmanx> i just saw that i've been getting this error trying to install 10.04 from the live cd, installation failed. i found that i should use nomodeset option but i was wondering where exactly i put this?
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: the product line from the wireless device
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | xcanadianmanx
<ubottu> xcanadianmanx: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<michaelv> ok
<michaelv> RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<XDS> i dont want a freenode server
<XDS> i dont want a freenode server
<XDS> i dont want a freenode server
<michaelv>  or AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter
<widardd> anyone any idea how to change axes to buttons on gamepads? my dpad somehow consists of 2 axes here (lucid lynx)
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: the ar5001 is the chip, see if you can find guides for it
<michaelv> I followed a madwifi tutorial, and I think that I have 32 bit drivers rather than 64 bit. It works when I start up, than randomly the network can't be found
<michaelv> I have tried blacklisting, whitelisting, etc. not sure what else to do. I will try and see what that pulls up
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: are you using an acer?
<michaelv> no, toshiba, satellite a215-s4697
<rascal999> i've extracted an initrd.lz file so i can mount /dev/fd0 as an nfs share, is this possible and how can i do it? Thanks
<michaelv> I actually did that already, just finished with this tutorial (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1054020) and still does not work
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: try: sudo modprobe -rv ath5k; sudo modprobe -v ath5k
<salil_> what is the root password in ubuntu? Is it set to the same as that of the first user?
<maco> !root | salil_
<ubottu> salil_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pallgone> salil_: it's not there
<mia_> exit
<salil_> Ah yes :P I knew this response from ubottu :P
<pallgone> salil_: but you can set it if you like...
<salil_> But see what i observed is that the hash entry in /etc/shadow is same for both the first user (me) and root...
<salil_> Nah i don't want to set it
<salil_> But the /etc/shadow worries me for the above reason
<ActionParsnip> salil_: you don't need root and it is also disabled. Use your first account and use sudo and gksudo/kdesu
<michaelv> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<michaelv> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<michaelv> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko
<michaelv> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath.ko
<michaelv> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko
<fcorm6_> hi all...I installed Wubi / ubuntu...on xp....after downloading etc, once I restart nothing happens....no GRUB ...no boot loader...nothing....I do see it on the drive and on the add/remove progrmas....any ideas/suggestions....much app...tx
<michaelv> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/ath5k.ko
<salil_> !paste | michaelv
<ubottu> michaelv: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: don't scroll like that please
<michaelv> ok
<An_Ony_Moose> salil_, you can set the root password, but it's not advisable
<michaelv> ok sorry, noob
<Daekdroom> Root password isn't necessary either.
<michaelv> me, I mean
<michaelv> I don't irc chat often
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: if you run: cd /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist; ls   do you see any files which don't end in .conf ?
<salil_> Guys, I am not talking of changing or finding out the root password.. But the hash entry in /etc/shadow for both root and my username is the same.. How is that?
<grendal_grime> ok this is really frustrating
<grendal_grime> anyone else had a problem with the network manager just not being visible.
<An_Ony_Moose> salil_, try "su -" in terminal and typing your own password - if it works then the root password is the same as yours
<ActionParsnip> salil_: did you set no password on your account?
<Daekdroom> An_Ony_Moose, I think that's likely to fail if root password wasn't set.
<salil_> An_Ony_Moose: Yep.. It does work..
<Dr_Willis> grendal_grime:  you mean the icon in the panel missing? but the tool is running?
<An_Ony_Moose> Daekdroom, obviously not :P
<salil_> ActionParsnip: There is a password on my account.
<Daekdroom> An_Ony_Moose, It never worked for me o.o
<michaelv> says not a directory, let me cut and paste
<ActionParsnip> salil_: its different here dude.
<An_Ony_Moose> Daekdroom, don't ask me why :P
<babu__> hai to all......when i using my mobile for browsing in my laptop,i'm unable to disconnect it though i clicked the disconnect option....i'm using ubuntu 9.04
<salil_> ActionParsnip: Well i am using Mint :P.. I am going to check out the Ubuntu VM i have if it is different ;)
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: all the files in that folder must end in .conf
<ActionParsnip> !mint | salil_
<ubottu> salil_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<babu__> i had to manually unplug the datacable from my lap manually everytime
<ActionParsnip> salil_: mint isn't supported here, it's not ubuntu
<babu__> pls help anybody ...is there any alternative way to disconnect it
<dupondje> somebody around that maby knows how to migrate hotmail mails to IMAP ?
<salil_> ActionParsnip: I know.. But for most cases it is the same.. Sorry..
<michaelv> ok, I can't seem to get in with that line, but I can backtrack in the terminal as I have been looking at the blacklist
<ActionParsnip> salil_: doesn't matter, its not supported here
<xangua> dupondje: ask microsoft to do that
<jdeloach> Could someone help me fix a bug where one monitor's text is lighter than anothers? It happened immediately following my 10.04 upgrade.
<ceno> hey guys
<salil_> So that means you cannot do an "su" in ubuntu?
<PiperMan> hello there everyone
<PiperMan> long time without comming into here
<Dr_Willis> jdeloach:  using 2 monitors/twinview/nvidia ?
<ceno> does anyone know if it's possible to assign a virtual desktop to an external monitor?
<babu__> pls help me to fix the above pblm i stated
<Dr_Willis> ceno:  you can extend a desktop across.. it might be possible with some other window managers (perhaps E17) but not with gnome
<jdeloach> Dr_Willis I am using Xinerama ( acctually fakexinerama to fix another problem ). But yes, I have to monitors, and one is normal, one has hard to read text.
<michaelv> ok, I can't seem to get in with that line, but I can backtrack in the terminal as I have been looking at the blacklist
<Dr_Willis> jdeloach:  with nvidia/twinvie3w  and the nvidia-settings tool i can tweak the colors
<michaelv> I looked at blacklist.conf in edit mode, but not the line you gave me
<madjoe> what's the easiest and the more lightweight way to enable sound notification upon connecting/disconnecting the Internet?
<ceno> Dr_Willis, what about compiz? is it worth fiddling with the options?
<jdeloach> Dr_Willis: I don't use eithier of those, I just use standard Display and X.org stuff. All I use is Xinerama.
<michaelv> how can you copy and paste from chat lines?
<greezmunkey> babu__: Restate you question about every ten to fifeteen minutes, if someone can help they will pick it up :)
<root__> oi
<enrico_> italia1
<frxstrem> in Nautilus, Ubuntu's file manager, whenever I select "sort by name", files like "023A" would come after "4B", even though it should come before it - is there any way to make Nautilus sort files so that "023A" would come before "4B" (like Windows does)?
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: you need to make sure those files all end in .conf   then run the command to load the driver
<greezmunkey> michaelv: what client are you using
<michaelv> xchat
<enrico_> chi mi legge
<JenniferB> I have somehow destroyed my sound settings and I cant get any sound (music for example) out... how can I remove my drivers and have them reinstalled ?
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: use the mouse and select the louse, hold the mouse button down and press ctrl+c
<oCean_> !it | enrico_
<ubottu> enrico_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<JenniferB> I have somehow destroyed my sound settings and I cant get any sound (music for example) out... how can I remove my drivers and have them reinstalled ?
<enrico_> come faccio
<greezmunkey> michaelv: you should be able to highlight, then right click, and select copy
<maco> JenniferB: repeating too often is how you kept being disconnected ;-)
<Leif> I was installing some custon python libraries, and I think I borked my entire python installation.  Is there anyway I can reinstall python without having to reinstall the entire OS?  Thanks
<frxstrem> !repeat | JenniferB
<ubottu> JenniferB: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<JenniferB> maco: repeating what ?
<maco> JenniferB: your question, in multiple channels. and like how you just said it twice in 15 seconds in here
<ikonia> Leif: pythons pretty intergrated into ubuntu, eg: apt uses it a lot, so what makes you think python is broke ?
<JenniferB> i kept repeating because I was getting disconnected
<greezmunkey> michaelv: to paste, either shift+Ins(ert), or right click, and select paste
<Leif> Oh, by the way, sudo apt-get install --reinstall python doesn't help, nore does sudo apt-get install --reinstall python*, as I get errors
<JenniferB> I never saw the answer
<michaelv> thank you. I did. but it still says bash, etcetera :Not a directory
<ceno> Dr_Willis, thx anyway, you saved me a great deal of googling, cheers!
<maco> JenniferB: there's a bot that disconnects you if you ask the same thing in a bunch of channels at once
<maco> JenniferB: because it thinks its spam
<michaelv> I have paste.ubuntu.com opened in browser for longer pastes
<JenniferB> Aha, ok..
<maco> JenniferB: but anyway, crimsun in #ubuntu-women says you shouldnt need to reinstall anything
<Leif> ikonia: Several python scripts I was using no longer work
<maco> JenniferB: and umm are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: just copy the text in terminal, you need to change directory to that directory to check the files
<ikonia> Leif: in what way don't work, what does "python -V show
<michaelv> I did, but it says its not a directory
<greezmunkey> michaelv: you probably have a filename in your paste.
<fcorm6_> Anyone using Wubi?....does it work.?...
<rustynails> Hi, I'm having some trouble restoring my backed up pgp keys. I backed up the gnupgp and gnome/keyring folders and copied the contents over to the appropriate folders in my home dir (and they show up in password manager) but when trying to decrypt a file encrypted with them I get "There is no application installed for PGP/MIME-encrypted message header files".
<Dr_Willis> fcorm6_:   i would reccoemd not using wubi.
<Leif> ikonia: Python 2.6.5
<Leif> Also, the hda sound analyzer can no longer find any audio codecs.
<michaelv> cd /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist; ls this is what I pasted to the terminal
<ikonia> Leif: ok, so that's the ubuntu version, so it looks like the core binary is in place
<rustynails> fcorm6_: I've had terrible experiences with Wubi, can't say I recommend it.
<tripelb> I've got a problem using the torrent download for Ubuntu 9.10 with Transmission. My system is an AMD 9.10 upgrade from 9.04  -  I have two hard drives. Both are mounted. The second is NTFS which is my target drive. What I get is: Error: Permission denied (/media/ubuntu-9.10desktop-i386.iso)  In preferences a directory is chosen on the 2nd drive. I resaved the preferences and tried again. Same story, morning glory.
<Leif> ikonia: Ya, I'm guessing it's just some modules that are broken.
<maco> JenniferB: if youre on kubuntu check what priorities you have set for audio in systemsettings -> multimedia
<tripelb> rustynails, wubi worked fine for me.
<maco> JenniferB: im heading off to lunch now, but crimsun should be able to help in the other channel i think
<ikonia> Leif: ok, so that's different, eg: re-installing python won't do anything, so you need to check the module versions that are in the python path
<uLinux> Ethernet and Wireless dont work at same time.. How can I fix this
<rustynails> tripelb: Huh. I could never get it to work right - never would boot up. Well, glad it worked for you! :)
<greezmunkey> michaelv: add .conf to the end before pressing enter.
<Leif> ikonia: Oh, okay...joy... :)
<fcorm6_> Dr_Willis/rustynails....thank u....tried it and not even loading....so I am just not bothering with it...tx again
<jdeloach> Dr_Wllis: Any ideas?
<ikonia> Leif: a drag, I grant you
<jdeloach> Dr_Willis: any ideas?
<rustynails> fcorm6_: You're welcome...sorry about that :\
<Dr_Willis> jdeloach:  on what? :)
<JenniferB> maco... thanks, I will try that
<uLinux> Is it so hard so share wireless connection?
<michaelv> I did that, but says the same thing, but if I use gksudo gedit I can open the editor and look at the file ??
<jdeloach> Dr_Willis: On the text being lighter on one screen than another.
<greezmunkey> michaelv: heh, like I said earlier - you have a filename in your paste, just use /etc/modprobe.d
<Dr_Willis> uLinux: shouldent be,
<michaelv> ok
<Dr_Willis> jdeloach:  check monitor controlls/settings i guess.
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ubuntujenkins> if i run pacmd in the command line what command would i then run to change my input and output profiles. Like I would in the "sound preferences" window
<jdeloach> Dr_Willis: Under System->Settings->Appearence I have found nothing that could even relate...
<humbolt> I want to check which "ruby mysql" packages are installed, how would I do that?
<michaelv> ok, I am in the directory
<NoobFukaire> is sun java no longer in the repos
<NoobFukaire> ?
<godricbrutus> can anyone tell me why my usb drives are not auto-mounting? i even double checked the settings in 'gcof-editor' or w/e. http://www.imagebam.com/image/1f411781581203
<Dr_Willis> NoobFukaire:  its in the partner repo now
<xangua> NoobFukaire: is in the parthners repos: system>administration>software origins
<Dr_Willis> !java | NoobFukaire
<ubottu> NoobFukaire: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<NoobFukaire> oh ok, makes sense thanks :)
<greezmunkey> michaelv: learn to use 'completions' in you terminal, like cd /e* == /etc, cd /mod* == /modprobe.d - get it?
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: ok do all the files end in .conf ?
<rustynails> How can I solve this error: "There is no application installed for PGP/MIME-encrypted message header files"? I restored my old keys and they show up in password manager but I can't decrypt files. :\
<crimsun> JenniferB: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed on top of Ubuntu?
<uLinux> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<NoobFukaire> sun java shows up with apt-cache but is doesn't show up in the software center partners section
<oracle2> does awn navigator need ubuntu effects on normal like docky does?
<JenniferB> no.. i have gnome.. i destroyed my settings by just changing setttings in the sound prefereces, and changing back
<NoobFukaire> which will work for my purposes but is there a reason it doesn't show up in the partners category (or seemingly at all)?
<Dr_Willis> oracle2:  most of the docks do.
<ActionParsnip> NoobFukaire: then install it using apt-get
<JenniferB> crimsun: but when I changed back it never came
<ActionParsnip> oracle2: yes it requires compositing
<NoobFukaire> yeah like I said, it's fine but I'm just curious why it doesn't show up in the software center
<michaelv> Hey, I am still learning the terminal. I am in the sub-directory, but how do I view the files?
<JenniferB> the sound never came back
<NoobFukaire> I only have flash and adobe's horrible pdf reader
<Dr_Willis> !terminal  | michaelv
<ubottu> michaelv: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<arand> michaelv: ls (LS)
<xangua> oracle2: it needs compositing, not necesarily compiz
<tripelb> rustynails, what was your problem with it? can I help you?  -- I was using xp. The first machine I tried it on wa short on ram and it didnt work.
<xangua> oracle2: you can activate metacity composiging in gconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> NoobFukaire: i've heard folks say similar in the past  but i dont use sofware centre personally
<NoobFukaire> me either but I think it'll be cool when the software center is like an app store / marketplace
<Dr_Willis> i find software center - lacking in many ways
<michaelv> ok, sorry to frustrate you all. everything is .conf except one which just says blacklist
<NoobFukaire> it'd be great to sell commercial software as well as distribute open source software with it
<tripelb> Transmission will not download my ubuntu. Permission denied. Help please.
<ActionParsnip> i just think its slow
<Dr_Willis> NoobFukaire:  i dont plan on ever buying anything  with it. :)
<arand> michaelv: "xdg-open file", to open, or "editor file" to open it in a text editor
<nonix4> How do I login to launchpad with w3m? "Continue" seems to be grayed out, and w3m doesn't support any javascript...
<oracle2> iis there any dock like application that doesn;t require effects on through System>preferences>appearence ?\\
<rustynails> tripelb: Thanks :) My problem is, I backed up my keyrings and private keys and all that. I now copied the files back over to their places in my new home folder, and they do show up in the password manager. But when I try to open a file encrypted with one of them, I get this error: There is no application installed for PGP/MIME-encrypted message header files
<NoobFukaire> Dr_Willis: you don't game? ;)
<Dr_Willis> oracle2:  wbar
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: do you have ownership and write access to the location you are downloading the torrent to?
<JenniferB> crimsun: you saw my last answer ? if you go into multimedia settings and change to "alsa - advanced ..." I can hear a beep when I click test
<JenniferB> but no music
<Dr_Willis> NoobFukaire:  i have seen very few comercial games for linux.. there is to be a port of steam out for linux.
<NoobFukaire> supposedly, phoronix makes of all kinds of fakebs
<NoobFukaire> I'd love to see it though
<Synyster> Hey my PC started blue-screening after attempting to upgrade windows, and when i booted ubuntu liveCD 7.04 I'm presented with this screen, anyone know what's wrong? http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/4951/20100522173821.jpg
<Dr_Willis> NoobFukaire:  and the few linux games ive seen.  are normally ports of windows that you buy the iwindows version
<Spunkym3nkey> hello, I am using Brasero burner and when I pull a .avi movie file from camera and try converting it into a image file, it keeps freezing at almost done in progress. what could be wrong? or has anyone else had this problem?
<NoobFukaire> Dr_Willis: and?
<rustynails> speaking of games and steam - portal is free till the 24th! Don't know if it works under WINE though.
<Dr_Willis> NoobFukaire:  Linux saves me $$ Because i dont impulse buy
<ActionParsnip> NoobFukaire: there are paid for apps i linux, penumbra and doom3 all run natively and are not free, there is also cedega and crossover office
<qrik> nonix4: try elinks. if it doesn't work, that website is worth ignoring.
<oracle2> Dr_Willis: thanks
<NoobFukaire> linux's advantage isn't really that you save money with it (even though I don't doubt it's true in many cases)
<NoobFukaire> it's just a great common platform, so you don't get ruled by a king
<compaq> you know what, I have a desktop with an intel video card that is blacklisted by compiz.  But I remember running compiz on it a couple years ago
<NoobFukaire> it's democracy in software form ;)
<nonix4> qrik: umm, you mean worth reporting a bug? launchpad being canonical...
<michaelv> ActionP, this is what is says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437911/
<ActionParsnip> Synyster: have you tested your RAM for problems
<greezmunkey> Spunkym3nkey: you are trying to convert a video into a single image? That just sounds wrong...
<Synyster> ActionParsnip: no, and how?
<nonix4> qrik: and the bug being usage of <button> instead of <input type="submit">
<compaq> with karmic and lucid I had no luck, the intel vid card is blacklisted by compiz, but I remember running it on sarge
<ActionParsnip> Synyster: its part of the livecd
<qrik> gotta go
<ActionParsnip> Synyster: its also in rub if you hold shift at boot
<Dr_Willis> NoobFukaire: its advantage forme is that i save 44 withit.
<Synyster> ActionParsnip: checking now then, 1min.
<Spunkym3nkey> greezmunkey, no that is not wrong.. I burn it in a image before to burn to CD to watch in DVD player
<michaelv> ActionP, this is what is says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437911/
<schultza> sounds like Spunkym3nkey wants to create a DVD out of a video.
<Dr_Willis> Spunkym3nkey:  vlc/mplayer can play dvdvideo iso files
<greezmunkey> schultza: agreed
<Spunkym3nkey> yes
<Dr_Willis> Spunkym3nkey:  to make a dvd video disk from a video file - devede is handy for that.
<compaq> NoobFukaire, of course you save money, its free
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: sudo mv blacklist blacklist.conf
<Spunkym3nkey> thanks
<NoobFukaire> compaq: yeah but to think that's the main advantage/purpose is naive
<Synyster> ActionParsnip: how long does it take? scale of hours, minutes? 4GB ram in 2x2GB modules.
<michaelv> ok, done
<ActionParsnip> Synyster: depends on the CPU
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: ok now when you modprobe you won't get that silly error
<compaq> NoobFukaire, oh, the main advantage for me is tons of program available in one repository with just an apt-get install
<Synyster> ActionParsnip: 2.4GHz quad.
<Luke> is ubuntu one down or something right now? I can't connect
<rustynails> tripelb: :) did you see my last message? (The room is hopping! :D)
<NoobFukaire> compaq: well you don't need to understand em to use em I guess ;)
<Dr_Willis> Luke:  you could ask in #ubuntuone
<Luke> ah thanks
<ActionParsnip> Synyster: i'm not sure on the times it takes but should be fairly quick
<Synyster> ActionParsnip: k thanks
<ActionParsnip> Synyster: if you see any red rows in the big part of the screen then some ram is bad
<compaq> where can I get a cheap computer, I need over 300gig harddrive, a dvd burner, 128 mb or more vid card, 2gig ram, and a 3mhz cpu, all for under $200
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Compaq
<ubottu> Compaq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> compaq:  the internet :)
<michaelv> thanks. now what else can I do to fix my wireless problem?
<compaq> sorry 3ghz cpu
<ActionParsnip> compaq: thats offtopic here, this is Ubuntu support ONLY
<michaelv> I really did try on my own with a great deal of research before coming here. and every time I refresh to the next version every 6months I go through this with my wireless. in the past my friends have been able to help, but now it is clearly up to me.
<compaq> ActionParsnip, ok
<Dr_Willis> michaelv:  last release the wireless on 4 laptops i tried. worked  right from the start :)
<michaelv> the atheros issue is not completely solved by madwifi yet
<frxstrem> is it possible to SSH to an iPod touch using a USB cable in Ubuntu?
<frxstrem> (jailbroken iPod touch...)
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  if you some how had ssh server installed on it...
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  then perhaps..
<rustynails> frx: http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71907 may help?
<patdk-lap> I'm having two different isues with my lucid system
<michaelv> I think I will be saving up for a different brand of wifi card that is more compatible with linux in the future, but for now I just need this to be working consistently
<rustynails> Ah, but it requires wifi, not USB cable.
<patdk-lap> about 1/4 of the time I boot, the login window doesn't display, if I click enter and type my password in I can login, but still, nothing is displayed till I get into my desktop
<frxstrem> Dr_Willis: well, I have the SSH server installed, and it works over a Wifi connection, but the problem is that the server is slow and unresponsive, and whenever I lock my iPod it disconnects from the network, so therefore I wanted to do the same over USB (I know it works for Windows with some tools)
<patdk-lap> I have no idea what package I should report this to
<lukeguy> ping
<Dr_Willis> networking over usb. Hmm..
<lukeguy> okaaay
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: you think there are a few layers involved there...?
<ActionParsnip> michaelv: you can always use ndisgtk + windows driver
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  yea. that would be interesting..  ya got usb -> serial -> then the ppp over serial... egads. :)
<michaelv> does that work for this atheros wireless card?
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: exactly
<lukeguy> Hi, I am running 10.04 desktop and I have a generic HID device. buuut it won't work (it works in WIndows). lsusb shows it. It's a PS/2->USB adapter. what do I need to do to make it wokr in ubuntu? (and if there's any chance, in grub too)
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: *at* both ends, the linux end would be easy, it iPod???
<nene25vk> Escriba el texto aquí....hola yo soy español alguna mujer para jugar
<greezmunkey> s/it/at
<Daekdroom> !es | nene25vk
<ubottu> nene25vk: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok I did a memory check and still no obvious errors. Still getting a black screen during web browsing. I'm almost about to take Lucid off my mom and Dads PC cause of this. I'd rather not though. Any other ideas?
<nene25vk> sex private x cam?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGuy2009:  try some other live cds see if it affexts other ubuntu variants?
<LinuxGuy2009> Happens in firefox and chromium.
<nene25vk> only woman
<Dr_Willis> nene25vk:  try elsewhere
<LinuxGuy2009>  Dr_Willis: Ok thats a good idea. Maybe even previous releases of ubuntu also.
<michaelv> I am willing to try ndis wrapper again, but I need to disable the other drivers before I install the windows driver. how do I do this the right way?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGuy2009:  yea. it could be some video driver quirk also
<ceno> Dr_Willis, remember I asked you 10minutes ago how to assign a virtual deskop to an external monitor and you said not possible? I found a workaround : )
<greezmunkey> ceno: do tell
<Dr_Willis> ceno:   i said that e17 may  be able to. but i have not seen it done in gnome
<Dr_Willis> i got 2 monitors here. i perfer a wide desktop :)
<ceno> Dr_Willis, well yeah, I meant in gnome, implicitly
<ceno> Dr_Willis, that works, but I want my external monitor to run moovida so i can stream music from grooveshark
<Dr_Willis> ceno:  i just drag moovidia to my 2nd monitor and fullscreen it. :)
<ceno> here's the thing. In metacity, you have the option to make window "visible on all workspaces"
<Dr_Willis> same with xbmc and other video players
<zreeas> I think this lets my pc crash. what can i do?   May 21 18:01:40 zrl5 kernel: [ 5510.971918] nautilus[1051]: segfault at 33 ip 00243bcb sp bfd6fbd0 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.2400.1[21c000+3d000]
<ceno> Dr_Willis, but then when you change you virtual desktop, moovida disappears
<Dr_Willis> ceno:  err.. use the 'sticky' option
<angriukas> Hello, could you please exaplain me following issue: I am installing 10.04 x64 on HP ML110 G3, HDD partitioned as: /dev/md0=root, /dev/md1=swap, /dev/md2=home. When booting installed system I got-> fsck /home terminated with status 16? I repeated 3 times installation - always same issue. Anybody???
<Daekdroom> ceno, can you asign one virtual desktop to each monitor or not?
<Dr_Willis> or whatever gnome calls it
<ceno> Daekdroom, literally just one
<Dr_Willis> sticky = 'always on visible workspace'
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah thats what Im thinking is a video driver issue. But i havent ever had to mess with that stuff yet. No idea where to even begin.
<michaelv> I am willing to try ndis wrapper again, but I need to disable the other drivers before I install the windows driver. how do I do this the right way?
<ceno> yeah,  or sticky, whatever you wanna call it
<Dr_Willis> sticky as in 'stuck' to the glass of the monitor :)
<ceno> so that's it. because the window is stuck to the external monitor, it's as though the external monitor is a different workspace
<LinuxGuy2009> Im gonna test Lubuntu and see what happens once.
<ceno> you can switch desktops on your main monitor, but the desktop on the monitor is always the same
<noel> salut
<prower> hello :> is there any way to revert to a home directory that does -not- use ecryptfs after enabling it during installation? judging from what i'm seeing in some logs and a few problems with large files, it seems that ext4+ecryptfs can sometimes result in filesystem corruption
<queso> Since upgrading to Lucid, I have been having problems with my sound working.  Videos in my browsers play but without sound, and when I hit Play in Rhythmbox it doesn't play (the Play button stays depressed, but the song-location indicator doesn't move and there's no sound).  Help?
<ceno> clear? simple, easy. Just thought I'd share, it's really useful but not very obvious
<lukeguy> how do I enable / disable driver modules?
<lukeguy> I think I need to enable a special HID driver
<michaelv> I am willing to try ndis wrapper again, but I need to disable the other drivers before I install the windows driver. how do I do this the right way?
<dejavou42> I can't enable compiz on ubuntu 10.04. When I try to run it I get "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dejavou42> "
<avis> is it simple enough to scan a 8.5"x11" document using lucid ?
<dejavou42> I found many fixes that tell me to add to my xorg.conf, but I was told that I should not use the xorg.conf with lucid. Any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> dejavou42: have you configured video drivers?
<angriukas> During system boot, fsck terminated with status 16 on ext4 partition. Partition itself is clean - chcked from sysrescue-cd. How to boot system?
<kr3w> did you install the hardware drivers for your vid card?
<michaelv> Can anybody help me. I have an atheros wireless for my laptop--have been able to get it working in the past with help, but having trouble since 10.04. I am willing to try ndis wrapper again, but I need to disable the other drivers before I install the windows driver. how do I do this the right way?
<ActionParsnip> dejavou42: you can use an xorg.conf file with lucid, its no bad thing and in some cases it is needed
<dejavou42> ActionParsnip: Yup, nvidia if you care to take a look I have all of the information on the forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488662"
<kr3w> is there a way to link packetnews items with irc:\\ protocol to xchat?
<prower> hmm...so i'm stuck with ecryptfs once i've installed it then i guess? :/
<paniq> did anyone get into problem at booting: grub -- error biosdisk write error, failed to boot default entries
<kr3w> yeah
<kr3w> once
<paniq> and what did u do
<kr3w> did the install again and it went fine
<ActionParsnip> dejavou42: have you tried adding the nvidia-vdpau
<michaelv> ok, this is just giving me another wireless headache. I will just search the forums some more.
<dejavou42> ActionParsnip: I did have an xorg.conf created by nvidia settings, but when I tried to run compiz with that it said that I was running 32 bit depth, when I was really running 24
<cemc> hi. where do I enable X to listen on TCP ?
<cemc> (on Karmic)
<paniq> kr3w: i am booting in virtualbox, running from image, so dont know what to do
<uLinux> Why I can't use Wireless and Ethernet at same time?
<ActionParsnip> dejavou42: 24 is kinda like windows' 32bit   if you run: gksudo nvidia-settings    you can save the settings back to xorg.conf
<kr3w> the file might have become corrupted
<Dr_Willis> 32 is like 24 + somthing for transparency isent it? i forget the exact wording
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: if you setup the wired connection in /etc/network/interfaces then use the gui app for wireless it will be ok, as far as I am aware network manager only likes one connection
<paniq> kr3w: dont think so, because others can use it
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: yeah something like that
<uLinux> ActionParsnip oh the NM
 * Dr_Willis recalls hte old days when a 16 color desktop (yes just 16)  was fancy!
<ActionParsnip> dejavou42: if you manually edit xorg.conf to set the colour depth to 24 it should be ok
<kr3w> do they have anything different frlom your setup?
<sidewalk> im having problems with gray border in the dust theme, in 10.04, you guys know anything about that?
<MaximLevitsky> misosofos: is that you?
<Frederick> folks im remotely logged on a machine with x forward enabled how can I do so I can use vnc to see my whole desktop?
<dejavou42> ActionParsnip: I can't find nvidia-vdpau under synaptic, only libvdpau1 and other libraries
<uLinux> want I want is to share wireless internet via ethernet but network manager only uses one device
<uLinux> *what
<greezmunkey> cemc: you want to export X over ssh: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-tunneling-xwindows-securely-over-ssh/
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: set the wired in interfaces and use nm for wireless. Connecting 2 interfaces to the same subnet causes network issues so don't expect extra speed
<paniq> kr3w: i found that there should be file /boot/grub/grubenv and that this file should be deleted, but i dont see that file.. others probably run the image from win, dont know
<Dr_Willis> Frederick:  gnome has a 'share the desktipo via vnc feature'
<ActionParsnip> dejavou42: thats because its not a package
<dejavou42> ActionParsnip: That's what I was saying, my xorg.conf was configured for only 24 bit depth
<ActionParsnip> dejavou42: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<Dr_Willis> Frederick:  or if you start vncserver  - it will create a new desktop you could access remotely
<uLinux> auto lo
<uLinux> iface lo inet loopback
<zreeas> could this crash a pc:  http://codepad.org/YNuJ8qx0   ?
<angriukas> mountall: "terminated with status 16" on boot just after install 10.04 server x64. Please help...
<kr3w> paniq why dont you try making another image from scratch
<underground63645> ?
<lukeguy> I need to load / install / compile a special HID driver. can anybody help me?
<kr3w> see if your dependencies are okay
<ActionParsnip> dejavou42: i dont use jockey, i just add that ppa and install nvidia-glx-185  gives the latest 195 driver nicely
<ReligionHater> Is there a program to check the functionality of my LG DVD writer? It is messing up all my DVDs.
<acicula> ReligionHater, check what functionality?
<vlt> uLinux: I'd suggest using /etc/network/interfaces to configure your wired device connected to the windows machine.
<uLinux> there is 2 entries
<compaq> ReligionHater, why don't you try another burner, brazero is good
<uLinux> auto lo
<uLinux> iface lo inet loopback
<ReligionHater> acicula, whether I should throw it away or whether the laster can be calibrated?
<compaq> ReligionHater, I am religion lover btw, lol
<patdk-lap> is there any way to get network manager and /etc/network/interfaces not to wipe each other out?
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: use pastebin for multiple line pasting
<David-T> patdk-lap: good luck :)
<patdk-lap> hehe :)
<vlt> uLinux: "lo" is your local loopback device. Add your wired device (eth0 for example)
<paniq> kr3w: this image is from university, there are some licencesed programs installed on it, so i didnt make it, but anyhwy, if not other, i will try on my sisters PC on win
<patdk-lap> I just want to be able to use the vpn options in network manager
<acicula> ReligionHater, i wouldnt know about that, is it even possible (for a consumer) to calibrate the laser?
<frxstrem> is there a command that will check to see if a port on a host is open (for instance port 2222 on localhost), and then either return 0 or 1 to the shell depending on the status of that port?
<patdk-lap> but when network manager starts it wipes everything
<ActionParsnip> patdk-lap: the interfaces file will supercede nm, interfaces configured there will not appear in network manager
<mickster04> away busy
<ReligionHater> compaq, I have tried a few programs. I can not write DVDs correctly.
<uLinux> vld "auto eht0"?
<patdk-lap> ActionParsnip, not true, it wipes eth0 out every time network manger starts
<uLinux> eth0
<patdk-lap> and eth0 is setup in interfaces
<angriukas> anybody regarding "mountall: terminated with status 16" during boot ?
<patdk-lap> and network manager won't let me start vpn connections
<kr3w> god dammit doesnt xchat do multi-server?
<vlt> frxstrem: netstat
<awaad> What is the Ubuntu runlevel which doesn't use GUI ?
<ReligionHater> acicula, a colleague from work said that LG has such a program but I don't know if it works on Linux.
<greezmunkey> kr3w: dude
<acicula> frxstrem, different sources, your firewall rules dictate if it is accessible(and by whom), wether there is somethin listening there is depenent on the program, netstat will tell you that
<BlessJah> i want to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, but i've got weak internet connection
<compaq> ReligionHater, hmm, not sure what to say, except the worse thing, maybe you dvd-rw is broken
<dejavou42> ActionParsnip: this is an older video card, and the hardware driver utility recognizes the card and recommends using the nvidia-96 drivers
<kr3w> it does
<kr3w> nvm
<kr3w> found out how
<ActionParsnip> dejavou42: i see
<kr3w> not the same as mirc or irssi
<BlessJah> it says that i have to download 944MB of packages and it will took ~8h
<acicula> ReligionHater, i'd start with LG then on whether they distribute such a program
<ReligionHater> compaq, yes I am afraid so. I was just wondering whether I could calibrate the laser with some program...
<BlessJah> i've got 10.04 CD from shipit, how can i force ubuntu to use CD first and download only necessary things? i will upgrade later
<awaad> What is the Ubuntu runlevel which doesn't use GUI, Is it run level 3 ??
<ActionParsnip> patdk-lap: was the case in jaunty
<patdk-lap> ActionParsnip, dunno been this way for karmic and lucid for me
<compaq> ReligionHater, maybe, do an apt-cache search
<ikonia> awaad: no, ubuntu runs at default 2, you have to disable gdm to not use the gui
<vlt> uLinux: "auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet static \n address <your ip> \n netmask <your netmask>"
<patdk-lap> I lose the ipv4 ip on eth0 every time networkmanager starts
<acicula> BlessJah, not really a way around that, you can upgrade from a cd ,http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading, but that still requires downloadin/ordering the installation cd
<vlt> uLinux: It's "vlt" actually
<uLinux> sorry lol
<lukeguy> how do I load / build / compile a special HID driver module?
<jungli> how can i surf via terminal
<BlessJah> acicula: i already have cd, i can download about 100-200MB
<ikonia> lukeguy: read the README and INSTALL documents in the source tarball
<awaad> ikonia: How can I get to runlevel 3 ?
<ikonia> awaad: you don't want to / need to
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok I ran a live session of Lubuntu, it did the same black screen but I'm able to read the error now...
<ikonia> awaad: upstart uses runlevels different than sysv init
<jungli> ikonia: are you female ?
<ikonia> jungli: why ?
<ActionParsnip> patdk-lap: just testing now
<lukeguy> ikonia: the driver is in the KConfig file for the HID module, I just don't know if its enabled, and how to do so if it's not
<acicula> BlessJah, you need the alternate installation cd to upgrade from cd, but it may still need to fetch some packages
<awaad> ikonia: so ?
<BlessJah> acicula: there is only about alternate, i've got livecd...
<LinuxGuy2009> (process:224):GLib Warning **:getpwuid_r():failed due to unknown user id.
<ikonia> awaad: so you don't want to go to run level 3
<ikonia> lukeguy: modprobe it
<LinuxGuy2009> Im rebooting and see if I get the same error again.
<jungli> ikonia: your nick is female type ;)
<ikonia> if you say so
<acicula> BlessJah, that does not appear to be possible, but you could do a reinstall with the 10.04 cd?
<BlessJah> acicula: yes i can, but it's a lot of work
<ReligionHater> Can I find out what my DVD write model is with a Linux command?
<BlessJah> is there any way to upgrade using livecd?
<awaad> ikonia: What is the run level which I sould go to to have multiple users, networking and no GUI ?
<guntbert> jungli: use w3m or lynx
<patdk-lap> I didn't think ubuntu used runlevels anymore
<vlt> ReligionHater: `wodim -checkdrive` or similar should tell you
<ikonia> awaad: as I've told you - it doesn't work like that anymore with upstart, ubuntu runs at level 2 by default, if you want to disable the gui, you have to disable the gdm script, not change runlevels
<kr3w> is there a better option to get hardware drivers?
<kr3w> apart from the default
<greezmunkey> ReligionHater: sudo lshw will tell you
<acicula> BlessJah, understood, im just giving you the options.
<uLinux> brb
<ActionParsnip> ReligionHater: sudo lshw -C disk
<moes> Lucid 10.04 ....No sound from  vlc or rhythmbox audio cd's ...players are actually playing
<discozohan> Hello ;) While installing ubuntu server, i didn't choose mailserver ( for install ). And now i see, that 25 port is binded. Question - what process uses it ?
<lukeguy> ikonia: I did modprobe usbhid
<discozohan> netstat -tulpn doesn't show pid and process
<Renji> Hello guys. Anybody knows how to configure my webcam with Skype ?
<BlessJah> acicula: ok thx, i thought someone else could know sth
<ActionParsnip> discozohan: try:    netstat -a | grep 25
<ikonia> discozohan: netstat is not for processes
<BlessJah> acicula: i will reinstall
<acicula> kr3w, for some drivers like the graphicx drivers there are closed source alternatives(ati/nvidia), but typically thats it
<ReligionHater> Thx
<lukeguy> ikonia: "config HID_PANTHERLORD" is the kconfig entry
<ActionParsnip> moes: are all volume levels high and not muted?
<awaad> ikonia: So, How can I disable the gdm script ?
<lukeguy> I don't know if it's compiled into usbhid, I guess that's what that means
<discozohan> <ActionParsnip>, nothing showed. What does it mean ?
<ikonia> lukeguy: modprobe it,
<moes> ActionParsnip, yes  200% volume
<ikonia> awaad: update-rc.d
<ActionParsnip> discozohan: means nothing is listening or using that port number
<lukeguy> ikonia: I don't know what to modprobe... usbhid is called "USB_HID" in the kconfig file, so that's a constant
<ActionParsnip> moes: have you got your speakers turned on?
<discozohan> <ActionParsnip>, ok, thanks ;)
<jessid> hi guys. I have been looking for info about display brightness in ubuntu 10.04, but havent been able to make it work. It used to work in previous versions. When i try to modify brightness using the fn key, it shows the little window but nothig happens. Some help, please.....
<frxstrem> is it possible to detect if an iPhone or iPod touch is connected to the computer?
<greezmunkey> discozohan: look here: http://www.justlinux.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-40624.html
<moes> ActionParsnip, ..Yes power on and volume completely opened
<ActionParsnip> moes: ok have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<awaad> ikonia: update-rc.d Didn't do any thing
<ikonia> awaad: look at the synatx of how to use it
<greezmunkey> discozohan: Heh, it's part of the distro! man lsof
<awaad> ikonia: I tried update-rc.d gdm disable
<giridhar> mail servers or not accepting the emails sent from localhost postfix becoz of reason dynamic ip address, is there any way solve this ?
<Dr_Willis> awaad:  that dosent work with Updtart services i belive.
<napster> How can I shutdown my computer after 2 minutes
<napster> ?
<ikonia> awaad: that doesn't look like the right syntax
<Dr_Willis> awaad:  rename /etc/init/gnome.conf to be /etc/init/gnome.DONTSTART   or similer
<vlt> giridhar: That's for spam ptotection. Use a decent mail server ;-)
<wzssyqa_> napster: man shutdown
<moes> ActionParsnip, Not installed will do so Thanks..anything else I may need
<giridhar> vlt : ya ur right ! but still is there any trick for that, please explain
<ActionParsnip> moes: that will instll codecs which you need but for legal reasons cannnot be included in the install
<napster> wzssyqa_, RTFM is always an overhead! Can you answer me or not?
<awaad> ikonia, Dr_willis: I used to run init 3, and I am not good in Ubuntu or even in English, Can any one give me the complete and clear way to use Ubuntu without GUI, please ????
<guntbert> vlt: you usually use the smtp server of your provider - no need to run your own
<wzssyqa_> napster: shutdow -t120
<vlt> giridhar: (what guntbert said)
<napster> wzssyqa_, Thanks a lot
<guntbert> vlt: sorry - thx for the redirect :-)
<giridhar> vlt: any way its fine, becoz i had smtp servers, but i need to use local mail server for spam.
<queso> Since upgrading to Lucid, I have been having problems with my sound working.  Videos in my browsers play but without sound, and when I hit Play in Rhythmbox it doesn't play (the Play button stays depressed, but the song-location indicator doesn't move and there's no sound).  Help?
<guntbert> giridhar: you don't need a local mail server to *send* mail!
<giridhar> how to restrict a user only to his home folder and no access to view or read any other.
<pokeh> hey, i've got a shell script that runs a terminal command that launches a wine application. It works just great, but I have to click "Run in terminal" or just "run" for it to work. Can I just have it run in terminal bypassing that prompt?
<eye-zak> queso: is your sound card listed in sound preferences -> hardware ?
<pokeh> In effect, I want it to be like an application launcher.
<eye-zak> pokeh: try using gnome-terminal -e <program>
<ActionParsnip> pokeh: make a .desktop for it in /usr/share/applications
<LGM^> sup all
<dshbusiness> queso: It would be better if you re-install lucid totally.
<uLinux> vlt "auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet static \n address 192.168.0.1 \n netmask 255.255.255.0" how can I the gateway
<uLinux> add
<LGM^>  has any one ran into  the evelution issue on ubuntu 10.4
<ActionParsnip> pokeh: or use alacarte to make a menu item for it, you can then drag the menu item to the desktop / panel
<LGM^>  where it cloes after you open it
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: gateway 192.168.0.254
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: or whatever yours is
<pokeh> ActionParsnip: That sounds like the best solution. I'll try it out.
<giridhar> how to restrict a user only to his home folder
<awaad> Any one can give me a clear way to change my runlevel into a runlevel which doesn't use GUI, the same as old "init 3" ??
<uLinux> ActionParsnip I just add that in front of netmask right
<guntbert> giridhar: to prevent htem reading other home directories: sudo chmod -v 0700 /home/*
<guntbert> *them
<wzssyqa_> giridhar: the default is this
<eye-zak> awaad: did you try update-rc.d -f gdm remove ?
<uLinux> brb
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: on the next line in the file, yes
<uLinux> oh next line not the same line
<napster> wzssyqa_,
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: yeah, they all go on separate lines
<awaad> eye-zak: No I didn't thanks a lot it worked
<wzssyqa_> napster: ?
<giridhar> <guntbert> like if the user logged into my system from ssh, he gets access to shell and other directories including root and all. just he needs to browse or view that user home dir
<vlt> uLinux: In your case there's no gateway on that device. You need to tell the other machine to use 192.168.0.1 as its gateway.
<eye-zak> awaad: fbset is now your friend
<andriucha1982> hallo, i cann't conect to my internet bank. :( i have no java on my new ubuntu 10.04. Can somebody ecplain how to install java on  my computer... ;(  i get this mesage Not Found
<andriucha1982> The requested URL /portal/4210/3_privat__nfpb=true&_pageLabel=sb1_bank_login&T47200328281203554980964_actionOverride=/sb1/web/security/authentication/bankid/displayloginapplet&_windowLabel=T47200328281203554980964&javaversion=1.6.0_18&bidtype=NC&os=LIN was not found on this server.
<uLinux> yes vlt
<napster> wzssyqa_, I don't say a word...
<uLinux> but im using all those stuff in one line
<shazbotmcnasty> when draining oil on my car, can I put the bolt back in when it's at a slow drip? Or must I wait until it's completely stopped.
<shazbotmcnasty> ?
<lukeguy> I think I'm missing a driver module... where do I get it?
<guntbert> giridhar: but he cannot do anything there - so why bother? there exists the possibility to "chroot" - but I'm told there are many complications using it with ssh
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<vlt> uLinux: "\n" stand for line break here ;-)
<uLinux> ye :) got it
<bolt> shazbotmcnasty: your car runs ubuntu?
<napster> wzssyqa_, I use shutdown +2
<shazbotmcnasty> bolt, it could
<infid> is there any harm in reconfiguring dash to not install as /bin/sh?
<guntbert> giridhar: you will want to sudo chmod -v 0700 /root too
<wzssyqa_> napster: it can do it'
<awaad> eye-zak: How can I get it back ?
<costre> shazbotmcnasty, I think you can't get more ot than that
<eye-zak> infid: dash is a bit smaller than bash
<napster> wzssyqa_, So thanks
<ActionParsnip> lukeguy: for what hardware?
<uLinux> !ot | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shazbotmcnasty> no u
<giridhar> guntbert: ok, let me try, i tried with rssh which even got me a lot troubles and finally not working,
<shazbotmcnasty> I know what to do kiddies
<infid> eye-zak: i said /bin/sh
<shazbotmcnasty> I just don't know WHO ELSE TO ASK ON FREENODE
<lukeguy> ActionParsnip: GreenAsia adapter, kconfig suggests I need the Pantherlord driver
<shazbotmcnasty> !ot | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty, please see my private message
<uLinux> #oil or something
<costre> shazbotmcnasty, How about googling "how to change my car's oil" ?
<queso> eye-zak: I should say, the sound works sometimes.  If I reboot it works; but if my wife switches to her account it stops working.
<phlak_user> hi
<guntbert> shazbotmcnasty: don't shout and keep to the topic of this channel please
<eye-zak> infid: afaik bash has all features of sh + more
<infid> eye-zak: oh i see, that would be bash
<shazbotmcnasty> >_>
<queso> dshbusiness: Reinstall lucid from scratch? Why I shouldn't have to do that :P
<lukeguy> shazbotmcnasty: wait until it's all stopped
<xs2ubuntu> hello
<xs2ubuntu> hye
<alket> I just activated the Lyrics plugin to Rythmbox but I can't notice displayed anywhere ?
<lukeguy> shouldn just take a few minutes
<infid> eye-zak: i just need to know if not having dash would break anything if i changed it to bash
<lukeguy> change the oil filter in the meantime
<awaad> eye-zak: Can you tell me how to undo "update-rc.d -f gdm remove" ??
<xs2ubuntu> how to install 3G handphone on ubuntu???
<eye-zak> awaad: i would re-install gdm to ensure it gets it right, otoh update-rc.d gdm defaults (but it probably starts in the wrong order)
<pokeh> ActionParsnip: Your method was 100% perfect, because its ultimate location was Docky, and it works phenominally. Thanks to everyone else too. Cheers.
<guntbert> lukeguy: drop it please
<wzssyqa_> awaad: sudo apt-get install gdm --reinstall
<eye-zak> infid: no, bash has all of dash's features afaik
<ActionParsnip> pokeh: np man. glad you got the gold :)
<lukeguy> guntbert: but feeding trolls is fun! sorry, I'll stop
<acicula> xs2ubuntu, plugin the usb or pair it via bluetooth
<eye-zak> queso: a reinstall probably is best, but you could try running pulseaudio as a system service (but it is not the best idea)
<andriucha1982> sorry.. can some one tell me how to install java on my ubuntu 10.04, i cann't conect to my internet bank, i have instaled "ubuntu restricted extras" form ubuntu software center... bun still i get mesage :
<andriucha1982> Not Found
<andriucha1982> The requested URL /portal/4210/3_privat__nfpb=true&_pageLabel=sb1_bank_login&T47200328281203554980964_actionOverride=/sb1/web/security/authentication/bankid/displayloginapplet&_windowLabel=T47200328281203554980964&javaversion=1.6.0_18&bidtype=NC&os=LIN was not found on this server.
<FloodBot3> andriucha1982: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<patdk-lap> hmm, update-rc.d doesn't work for upstart
<lukeguy> guntbert, do you know how I get / build / load the pantherlord HID driver?
<eye-zak> adriucha1982: sudo apt-get install default-jre
<xs2ubuntu> acicula :: my pc doesnt have a bluetooth
<lukeguy> it's a kernel module
<wzssyqa_> andriucha1982: openjdk
<acicula> xs2ubuntu, then connect the phone via an usb cable?
<guntbert> lukeguy: no, sorry but
<a3ist> andriucha1982, often if you get errors finding stuff via the software center, you can try switching to a different mirror of the repo via the Software Sources
<dshbusiness> queso: How do you update your system?  upgrade it from karmic?
<guntbert> !compile | lukeguy
<ubottu> lukeguy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lukeguy> !packages HID
<lukeguy> !packagesHID
<lukeguy> argh
<phlak_user> andriucha1982: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<lukeguy> sorry
<lukeguy> !package HID
<ActionParsnip> andriucha1982: does: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml   say you have java?
<FloodBot3> lukeguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eye-zak> queso: i'm assuming you've tried playing with alsamixer
<xcanadianmanx> i'm trying to install 10.04 from the live cd and i'm using nomodeset cuz i keep getting an installation failed error. now it freezes at the ubuntu load screen? is there anything i can do to fix these problems?
<jessid> friends some help with display brightness in ubuntu 10.04?
<xs2ubuntu> acicula :: im already plugin with usb but not detect??
<ActionParsnip> xcanadianmanx: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<xcanadianmanx> actionparsnip, no can i use the check disc feature on the live cd?
<eye-zak> xcanadianmanx: did you try xforcevesa to use vesa xorg
<xcanadianmanx> eye-zak: i will try that as well
<acicula> !3G
<fatalnix> is there a way I can tell maybe dpkg or apt to ignore a particular problematic dependency which I installed on my own?
<ActionParsnip> xcanadianmanx: sure but remember in future to check the data so you dont waste time and disks, a bad image will make a bad install
<acicula> xs2ubuntu, what type of phone
<greezmunkey> discozohan: Did you try lsof? It works pretty well like this: sudo lsof -i :80 - as an example
<xs2ubuntu> acicula :: nokia Xm5800
<eye-zak> fatalnix: not exactly, but you can force a version so it is locked and apt / synaptic will not upgrade it
<acicula> xs2ubuntu, symbian os?
<dnivra> hello. My network manager says in wired network "Device unmanaged". So how do I make it managed by network manager?
<discozohan> <greezmunkey>, yeah ;) very sexy
<eye-zak> fatalnix: if the package u installed does not satisfy the dependency by dpkg standards, you can also use equivs
<acicula> xs2ubuntu, set the phone usb setting to erm the option where it does not try to share the internal storage
<xs2ubuntu> acicula :: yes symbian os
<fatalnix> what do you mean force a version? xen-tools isn't available on 10.4 so I installed it manually, but ubuntu-xen-server requires it. I was just thinking there has to be a way I Can make it think xen-tools is installed and ignore it
<wzssyqa_> dnivra: /etc/network/interfaces?
<acicula> xs2ubuntu, something called sync, or something
<fatalnix> I figured at least dpkg could do that
<dnivra> wzssyqa_, what do I do there?
<a3ist> dnivra:  first thing to try with network interface issues is just to restart the interface; "ifconfig <interface> down" then "ifconfig <interface> up"
<acicula> xs2ubuntu, it should not show up as a drive under places
<vlt> dnivra: Try to remove it from /etc/network/interfaces
<oldhp> Hello channel! I need some help doing the make config on my linux wireless drivers!
<greezmunkey> discozohan: yeah, that one goes on my scratchpad file ;)
<mankash> how to fix the resolution of my pc, it shows only 800x600
<andriucha1982> \thank you, i will try
<eye-zak> fatalnix: for complex dependency issues i use aptitude, it has the best conflict resolution and shows you exactly what a package needs easily
<xs2ubuntu> acicula :: im try connect under mass storage but the problem still same cant detect
<fatalnix> yeah, but that fails as well if I recall, hold on
<dnivra> a3ist, vlt wzssyqa_ well my internet didn't work for sometime using network manager so I switched to pppoeconf. now I just want to know how to switch back to network manager?
<acicula> xs2ubuntu, yeah dont connect as mass storage
<acicula> you have like three or four options when you plug in the usb(on the phone)
<vlt> dnivra: Try to remove it from /etc/network/interfaces
<oldhp> If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated
<mnemon> oldhp: with?
<dnivra> vlt, remove what precisely?
<phlak_user> oldhp: state the nature of your problem please
<oldhp> Installing my wireless drivers
<asheron__> hi how can i select the codec to use when i rip media, there was een config tool i found but i forgot the name
<phlak_user> asheron__: grip?
<vlt> dnivra: The lines regarding your device (maybe maintained by pppoeconf)
<chegney> Hi looking for tips on installing a minimal version 10 system, i've downloaded the minimal cd and started installing with that
<xs2ubuntu> acicula:: OK im Try it 1st
<mnemon> oldhp: what chipset?
<wzssyqa_> dnivra: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<vlt> chegney: Fine
<chegney> I want a base system with X gnome gdm and openbox
<oldhp> I have a WPC11 version 1 of this device: http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/wireless/lbc/WPC11/download
<eye-zak> chegney: gui or no gui
<dnivra> vlt, generally what does the file contain: just info on "auto lo" and "auto eth0"?
<oldhp> It's a Linksys wireless card, pcmcia i believe
<phlak_user> oldhp: broadcom based?
<eye-zak> chegney: install packages with APT::Install-Recommends=false (or appropriate option in aptitude) to ensure a minimal set of dependencies
<wzssyqa_> dnivra: it descpite the interfaces that have been active
<asheron__> phlak_user: there is a config util witch allows you to select the codec if you rip audio, and it was an standalone program
<oldhp> I don't know what it's based on...it's a very old card
<fatalnix> yeah aptitude doesnt seem to have an ignore dependencies option that ive found yet.
<dshbusiness> Help. How to install a java virtual machine? sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre does not work
<phlak_user> asheron__: cant say, ive alsways used grip
<dnivra> wzssyqa_, vlt ok. shall try removing those lines. thanks!
<oldhp> And this is a very old computer...10+ years old HP laptop
<wzssyqa_> dshbusiness: openjdk
<dshbusiness> wzssyqa_: thanks
<phlak_user> oldhp: so whats the problem? have you installed lucid on it?
<ActionParsnip> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<fatalnix> lol oldhp I bet 2.4 would run better on that
<wzssyqa_> dnivra: be careful,back it up ,first
<fatalnix> linux kernel 2.4 that is
<Hammer89> Is there a way to set the audio volume so it persists at a certain level after a reboot?
<oldhp> phlak_user: yes i have the latest desktop of ubuntu 10.04 installed, it works great
<chegney> eye-zak: would instructions on this site still be valid? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155961
<frxstrem> what is /dev/null for?
<dnivra> wzssyqa_, already have. not going to try now though. happy that I finally got through to the internet after 8 hours. so no risks now :).
<mnemon> oldhp: you can get it to work with ndiswrapper + windowsxp drj
<phlak_user> Hammer89: alsamixer
<mnemon> ivers
<phlak_user> Hammer89: alsactl store saves it
<Hammer89> phlak_user: is there a configuration file somewhere that I can use to set it?
<oldhp> mnemon: I have been unable to find the .int file for the ndiswrapper trick
<lachouffe> hi all ! stupid question: what I cannot do a "cat test.wav > /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p"
<lachouffe> i tried and get "cat: write error: File descriptor in bad state"
<eye-zak> chegney: i'm not sure, it looks like it has most of the stuff you need but you will not have as many packages without the depends
<greezmunkey> lachouffe: try sudo in front of that.
<oldhp> My card is a Linksys WPC11 version 1, it's very hard to find any support for it
<Hammer89> phlak_user: because every time I restart it resets the volume to its lowest level... even after changing it in alsamixer
<eye-zak> chegney: you need gnome-session, nautilus,gnome-panel and gdm to get a basic basic session
<juanefren> Why does frequently (about twice at day) keyboard, right click and dropdown menus stops working? the only way I have found to solve it, is going to terminal mode (Ctrl + Alt + F1) and then returning to GUI (Ctrl + Alt + F7). I have been using ubuntu since 5.10 (using every release) and I think this happen to me since 7.04 (but not for sure)
<phlak_user> Hammer89: set the volume levels using alsamixer
<eye-zak> chegney: but that also will give you metacity
<vlt> oldhp, fatalnix: I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 with LXDE (lubuntu-desktop) just fine on my old HP (Omnibook 6000).
<Hammer89> phlak_user: I have, no luck with that. It works till I restart.
<ActionParsnip> oldhp: run: sudo lshw -C network     the make and model is fairly moot
<uLinux> Now it won't use eth0
<Remmaze> hey guys, im running 10.04 on lenovo x100e, is there a reason my is the WIFI signal only around 65% even thou the router is only beside me???
<phlak_user> Hammer89: sudo alsactl store
<uLinux> dam
<Hammer89> phlak_user: okay, I'll try that
<lachouffe> greezmunkey, i did
<chegney> man I don't know what irc client i'm using here, but I can't figure out how to ignore all the crap
<dave__> does empathy in 10.04 support IRC ? some say yes, some no but I do not have the protocol in the drop down list
<poutine> Remmaze, latency is more important than reported wifi strength levels
<phlak_user> Remmaze: maybe theres too much noise; iwconfig should tell you that
<ActionParsnip> Remmaze: if you read through: dmesg | grep -i firmware     see if it mentions firmware files needed
<Dr_Willis> chegney:  look in the about/help menu perhaps?
<undecim> juanefren: Maybe a bad mouse. I have the same problem where my left-click stops working because my touchpad doesn't release the button.
<eye-zak> lachouffe: you need a root terminal sudo -s
<umshayeli> Hi
<chegney> Dr_Willis: it's a text client
<chegney> Dr_Willis: no menus
<Dr_Willis> chegney:  then how did you run it?
<vlt> !who | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<queso> dshbusiness: I went from Jaunty -> Karmic -> Lucid.
<chegney> Dr_Willis: typed irc
<Dr_Willis> chegney:  seems odd you ran it without knowing the command/name of it..
<pokeh> Does anyone know how to execute the "Show Desktop" application from a shell script?
<compaq> does ubuntu install on these new touch screen desktops?
<Dr_Willis> chegney:  try irc --version
<uLinux> vlt is it \n or /n to break the line
<phlak_user> compaq: like an AIO pc?
<uLinux> \n
<vlt> uLinux: It's usually pressing the return key ;-)
<umshayeli> I wonder whether someone will be able to help me to install my usb-tv-dongle on ubuntu.10.4
<queso> eye-zak: alsamixer, as in, in the Sound Preferences dialog?
<Dr_Willis> umshayeli:  plug it in.. see if it works...
<Dr_Willis> umshayeli:  if so.. its installed. :()
<chegney> Dr_Willis: it's IRCII
<Dr_Willis> chegney:  thats old-skool
<eye-zak> queso: as in run sudo alsamixer in a terminal and sudo alsactl store after you get it right
<ActionParsnip> pokeh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=555829
<greezmunkey> lachouffe: do you have /dev/audio on your system?
<umshayeli> I wouldn't be here if it worked
<Hammer89> phlak_user: It works for the main speakers, but not for the headphones
<Hammer89> phlak_user: "front" is always reset to mute
<ActionParsnip> umshayeli: run: lsusb   one lie will identify the device, use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<phlak_user> Hammer89: start alsamixer with -c0 option
<jessid> does any body knows what happens with display brightness in ubuntu 10.04??? in previous versions used to work..... some clues to fix this????
<queso> eye-zak: okay, I'll try that
<phlak_user> jessid: laptop or desktop?
<ubuntujenkins> in http://paste.ubuntu.com/437936/ how would i search for "name: <alsa_card.usb-Logitech_Logitech_USB_Headset-00-Headset>" and then read the number that is in the line above in this case it is 2 but it changes each time i plug my headset in.
<phlak_user> jessid: if a desktop just use the hardware controls on the monitor
<jessid> phlak_user laptop
<juanefren> undecim: no... I have had several mice since 2007, It is a problem related to my graphics driver but, not sure how to solve it.
<visof> when i want to start script when i execute startx , just put it in ~/.xinitrc , if i want to run when i start my Debian only , i want it run before running startx even
<phlak_user> jessid: what make?
<jessid> toshiba
<umshayeli> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 18b4:1689 e3C Technologies DUTV009
<ActionParsnip> visof: reference in in /etc/rc.local  above the exit line
<ActionParsnip> umshayeli: ok now websarch for the ID
<Hammer89> phlak_user: no luck... still resets it to 0
<jessid> phlak_user toshiba
<compaq> PHLAK, not sure, but there are touch screen computers by hp, ibm, and others out these days
<phlak_user> compaq: did you have a particular model in mind? there may be people who use ubuntu on some
<phlak_user> jessid: what happens when you try  changing brightness with the fn keys?
<compaq> PHLAK, no, i was just wondering in general
<phlak_user> compaq: you might have to go through the hcl
<NimbleRabit> I'm using Ubuntu 10.4 (Lucid), and whenever I try to balance my speakers (using a 5.1 system, trying to turn the front ones down) it doesn't work and seems to just edit the master sound instead.  I'm not sure where to start trying to fix this, anybody got experience in this?
<compaq> PHLAK, what is hcl?
<dshbusiness> queso: Many people said there is too many differences among the three release. Upgrade from the old one to the new one usually cause some small problems.  Usually, they are not serious, but boring.:)
<eye-zak> NimbleRabit: alsamixer
<NimbleRabit> I'm using alsamixer
<jessid> phlak_user it only shows the little window and simulates the operation. I mean, it shows the indicator, but  brightness remains the same
<NimbleRabit> if I try to turn something down it won't let me
<phlak_user> NimbleRabit: just install pavucontrol; it will help you control the volume of various elements in pulseaudio
<compaq> PHLAK, what is aio too
<phlak_user> !hcl|compaq
<ubottu> compaq: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<compaq> PHLAK, thanks
<phlak_user> compaq: AIO -> All In One PC
<frxstrem> is it possible to prevent my iPod touch from automatically mount when I connect it to my PC?
<NimbleRabit> phlak_user, I'll try.  Thanks.
<queso> eye-zak: okay, alsamixer didn't make a difference.  but I went into my wife's account and logged her out, then went back into my account and the sound works.  why wouldn't the sound work for me if she's logged in?
<compaq> PHLAK, oh, hehe, that was an easy one
<Vinky> can someone suggest a good gui frontend for gdb?
<phlak_user> jessid: do any of the fn keys work for you?
<phlak_user> Vinky: ddd
<eye-zak> queso: pulseadio for each user is competing with itself, a system service might solve that
<wzssyqa_> frxstrem: there is a fuse tool
<umshayeli> @action    I am searching for any suitable hint for days already
<wzssyqa_> frxstrem: maybe it is called ifuse
<joe_> I am attempting to mount a PATA drive, but I get an error when I use the following command: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdf1 /home/joe/dad/sdf1 :  Any ideas as to how I can access the data on the drive?
<eye-zak> queso: it is also possible to get your alternate user's sound to go through the pulseaudio server from the primary user, using pulseaudio networking
<pokeh> ActionParsnip: Again, your magical powers have provided me with not just the answer to my question, but the path to my more complicated end goal. Thanks :)
<acicula> joe_, whats the error
<UT8F> rhythmbox vs listen vs amarok - best sound quality?
<phlak_user> joe_: is that PATA drive on /dev/sdf1 ?
<frxstrem> wzssyqa_: yes, I know, but I asked how to *prevent* it from automatically mounting, not how to automatically mount it (it's already doing that in 10.4)
<joe_> NTFS signature is missing.
<joe_> Failed to mount '/dev/sdf1': Invalid argument
<joe_> The device '/dev/sdf1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<joe_> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<joe_> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<FloodBot3> joe_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eye-zak> queso: paprefs can be used to enable sharing on primary user, and paman  (not deprecated) can be used on the secondary user to connect to the first user's server
<phlak_user> joe_: exactly; the device number isnt prolly correct
<ActionParsnip> pokeh: np man
<eye-zak> queso: sorry paman (now deprecated)
<UT8F> rhythmbox vs listen vs amarok - best sound quality?
<ActionParsnip> UT8F: depends on settings
<phlak_user> joe_: what does sudo fdisk -l tell you (pastebin it)
<NimbleRabit> Using pavucontrol didn't help.  What happens when I try to turn one down is that they all get turned down (after a few seconds), and I can't turn any of them up (it screws with the sound for a sec then snaps back where it was).
<joe_> When I used the 'Disk Utility' It give me that number
<UT8F> default
<dshbusiness> queso: If everything was ok when you were in karmic and something goes wrong after you have upgraded, just re-install lucid with a full lucid cd. Format the /boot, and / . I wish you have make your /home as a independent partition.:)
<queso> eye-zak: hmm.  this used to "just work."  What changed?  they decided to use something different in lucid that now, after my upgrade, has not been automatically configured?
<joe_> fdisk -l is blank
<phlak_user> NimbleRabit: try changing the type of output device in pavucontrol
<dipu_> joe_ : try sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> UT8F: depends what you determine as quality, its completely tangible. Why not just install them and try
<fatalnix> I think I'll just have to downgrade to karmic until Xen is fully supported, seems how my friend wont allow me to put Arch or something on it.
<UT8F> ActionParsnip: default settings
<queso> dshbusiness: /home is an independant partition, but I still don't want to re-install.  it seems unnecessary.  my sound works in some cases, I'd rather learn how to fix it.
<eye-zak> queso: new kernel, alsa and pulseaudio, your problem may be due to the upgrade
<queso> eye-zak: what's the difference between paprefs and pulseaudio?  which should I use?
<eye-zak> queso: paprefs, paman are just gui controls for pulseaudio
<phlak_user> queso: paprefs lets you set preferences for pulseaudio
<UT8F> ActionParsnip: sound quality - good sound ^^ lol... I dont know how to say, need player to play mp3 in good sound quality
<joe_> dipu_ : Thanks, I seem to be n00bin it today.
<ActionParsnip> UT8F: they will all do that
<queso> eye-zak, phlak_user: great, thanks -- I'll look into that
<ActionParsnip> UT8F: just try a few, see which you like. what you consider ood quality, the next guy may say sounds garbage
<dipu_> joe_ :  welcome .. i always do that ,,and then use sudo ;-)
<phlak_user> UT8F: actually i find SMplayer quite good
<ActionParsnip> !player | UT8F
<ubottu> UT8F: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Tazer> Hello! I was curious about how Grub2 is coming along. Can it boot from EFI without limiting hardware performance yet?
<greezmunkey> *Stupid* question, modprobe -r removes and module, but in the man page -i says ignore install, how do I install a module?? (I know, lame)
<eye-zak> queso: since upgrade have you run aptitude and purged all local/obsolete packages ??
<NimbleRabit> phlak_user, The options are Analog and Analog (LFE) and neither one worked.  It still acts as if the speakers are locked even though they aren't.
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: smplayer uses qt so will pull in lots of deps
<D0C_> so im not the only one with sound issues in 10.04 ?
<pokeh> Next question: How can I execute a script via a mouse button?
<phlak_user> greezmunkey: modprobe -v module_name
<karim_> It's unusual that the liveCD has graphic and NIC drivers but when ubuntu 10.04 is installed it doesn't come with them. Not that I'm complaining or anything.
<queso> eye-zak: nope, how do I do that?
<eye-zak> D0C_: not by a long shot
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: UT8F: I use gnome-mplayer as mplayer is one of the oldest and most respected players
<phlak_user> ActionParsnip: yes
<eye-zak> queso: run sudo aptitude in a terminal
<phlak_user> pokeh: click
<eye-zak> queso: there is a section on obsolete and locally created packages
<D0C_> eye-zak: any quick fixes at this point or is it dependant on the issues?
<greezmunkey> phlak_user: -v is verbose, so really modprobe {module name} would work !!??
<joe_> dipu_ : I used to use BT4 Final so I am not used to being a normal user. Now That I can see the drive in there with the partitions, and I was using the correct /dev, what would be the issue?
<Tazer> Rhythmbox works pretty well for me now that I have visualization(ProjectM!!)
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: if you use gnome-mplayer you wont have to pull in a tonne of kde rubbis just for the sake of a gui :)
<phlak_user> greezmunkey: yes; plus it also tells you it worked
<Oddfellows> Repost from other channel:
<queso> eye-zak: Actions -> Clean obsolete files ?
<Oddfellows> <Oddfellows> I have this error whenever I install something from the CPAN shell "Using Tar:/bin/tar xvf "DateTime-0.55.tar":
<Oddfellows> <Oddfellows> Couldn't untar DateTime-0.55.tar
<Oddfellows> <Oddfellows> ". Can you help me?
<Oddfellows> <Oddfellows> Thanks in advance.
<FloodBot3> Oddfellows: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eye-zak> queso: assuming you didn't install custom packages purge all of them with _
<phlak_user> ActionParsnip: i used to but this looks better :)
<greezmunkey> phlak_user: that's counter intuitive, thanks :)
<eye-zak> queso: ctrl-T activates the menu, purge from the packages menu is what u want
 * Macharo is now away: root[at]localhost
<chegney> so I'm at the software selection screen, If I just want a minimal system with X gnome gdm and openbox, what should I do next?
<eye-zak> queso: there is a simple way to do it for all of them using dpkg-query to return a list of all old/stale packages but i don't remember how
<phlak_user> Oddfellows: you could also try manually by going into .cpan/build
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: your call, just try to keep data down as space may not be a luxury to the user
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, where can I download a transparent (preferably png) image of ubuntu's 10.04 icon? I want to put a "coded on Ubuntu" link on my website.
<plouffe> what's a good site for hardware testing for linux?
<greezmunkey> phlak_user: you know, I did that before asking...I took the insmod line as an error!
<queso> eye-zak: says something about diffutils being an essential package, do I want to purge it
<ActionParsnip> !away > Macharo
<ubottu> Macharo, please see my private message
<dipu_> joe_ i am not an expert ..there are others in this forum who can def help ... please address everyone
<phlak_user> ActionParsnip: i know but the OP might have some use for that
<karim_> I/O error, dev sr0, sector 437628
<phlak_user> greezmunkey: duh
<Oddfellows> phlak_user: I just want that sweet, sweet dependancy resolution.
<eye-zak> queso: only packages under 'Obsolete and Locally Created Packages'
<chegney> should I just not select anything and continue with base install for now?
<greezmunkey> phlak_user: I told you it was lame :)
<dshbusiness> queso: Well. Usually, checking the user permission would help. I had met the problem just like yours. I fixed it by edit user permission configuration. But my system configuration is disarrayed after that.
<phlak_user> greezmunkey: lame is an encoder :)
<D0C_> ill see what I can come up with... and drop back in later guys
<beij> karim_,  are wondering why there is a IO error?
<eye-zak> chegney: always the best option to install base system first
<jessid> phlak_user yes, for example the volume fn key work well
<enrico_> ciao belli
<phlak_user> jessid: oh ok
<greezmunkey> phlak_user: ...then I encode lameness I guess
<phlak_user> jessid: what model of toshiba?
<karim_> No It's because files couldn't get accessed on the disk,  right?
<Vinky> phlak_user,  Ill check it out thanks
<joe_> Attempting to mount a hard drive and failing, line being used is as follows: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdf1 /home/joe/dad/   .   Any ideas?
<jessid> phlak_user satellite U505 S2930
<greezmunkey> Holy Crap - I made my speaker work! Thanks phlak_user.
<dshbusiness> queso: Oh, I forget it. can you play a mp3 as administrator?
<wzssyqa_> joe_: sdf?
<phlak_user> joe_: why are you using that line to mount?
<phlak_user> greezmunkey: yw
<ActionParsnip> joe_: does  the mount point exist?
<queso> dshbusiness: I can play any audio, the only time I have trouble sometimes is while my wife is also logged in.
<joe_> wzssyqa_: yup
<wzssyqa_> joe_: a rich man
<greezmunkey> phlak_user: now I want to tie that to my indicator applet, I'll be back if I have trouble.
<joe_> phlak_user: Is not not the line to use?
<queso> eye-zak: I've installed paprefs and am checking the "Make discoverable PulseAudio network sound devices available locally" . . maybe that's all I needed
<ActionParsnip> joe_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<joe_> ActionParsnip: Yes it does
<beij> karim_, yes
<queso> eye-zak, dshbusiness: thanks for your help!
<eye-zak> queso: no, wront option .. next page "Network Server"
<mv0> isnt it sda?
<queso> eye-zak: heh, okay, I'll do that one :)
<eye-zak> queso: "enable network access to local sound devices"
<phlak_user> joe_: just curious to know how you knew that /dev/sdf1 was the device you wanted to mount
<eye-zak> queso: you can use the 1st option on your wife's user to connect to your user's server
<joe_> phlak_user: Combination of Disk utility and fdisk output.
<phlak_user> joe_: normally, i would look at dmesg as soon as I plugged in the drive to see what /dev/sd it got registered as
<karim_> I didn't wait for the bit where it says press enter to reboot is that bad?
<eye-zak> qeso: that way it will look to her like a local sound card
<queso> eye-zak: how do I know who starts the server?  whoever was the first to log in?
<beij> sdf1? 6 harddrives? O.o
<eye-zak> queso: they both will, there is an option to run pulseaudio as a system service, but otoh i don't know how to configure it completely
<joe_> phlak_user: You can do it both ways. I just cannot seem to get it to mount properly, and Ubuntu does not see it in the GUI.
<phlak_user> joe_: is it an internal drive or an external one?
<eye-zak> queso: they will compete, which i believe is your problem, but the 1st one should be dominant
<queso> eye-zak: So I shouldn't be running paprefs as root?
<wzssyqa_> joe_: try gparted
<coppy> Is there a way to change the default O/S to boot into in grub 2?
<eye-zak> queso: the system service runs as special user, not root
<mefiX> hey guys, does someone know about issues with emacs23 under ubuntu lucid? i get some weird graphics problems!?
<joe_> phlak_user: It is a drive from a laptop that I have PATA -> USB convert for.
<eye-zak> queso: in /etc/default/pulseaudio PUSLEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=1 will start a system mode
<karim_> I got a problem with sound effects not sounding when they are meant to!
<wzssyqa_> coppy: /etc/default/grub
<joe_> wzssyqa_: I will look into it, why am I rich btw?
<phlak_user> jessid: there seems to be aknown bug with acpi in lucid; my laptop (eeepc) worked when i added the acpi_os=linux to the kernel line in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<eye-zak> queso: if you do that you will need to disable pulseaudo autospawn (not sure exactly how)
<LoC_> Spricht jemand Deutsch?
<Oddfellows> Is there a package for CPANPLUS?
<wzssyqa_> joe_: you have 6 disks attached to you pc,at same time
<eye-zak> queso: also, you may need to set some options in /etc/pulse/system.pa
<queso> eye-zak: intwesting.  I'll try what you've suggested and see if that works.  if I have a problem, I'll look in the pulseaudio docs.  thanks again for your help.
<phlak_user> Oddfellows: you install it from within cpan i think
<phlak_user> !de| LoC_
<ubottu> LoC_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<joe_> wzssyqa_: I have one of those micro card readers lol.
<Oddfellows> But CPAN is Borked.
<coppy> wzssyga, There is no file "grub" in /etc/default
<Hilikus> hey guys. is there some way to capture a video stream?
<ganesh_> hi! m using ubuntu 10.04..hav a hell of problem connecting i'net using mobile broadband for my 3g usb modem..any help pls
<un214> coppy must still have grub legacy
<phlak_user> Oddfellows: you can even download it and install separately from cpan.org
<Sonsee> does kde4 NOT support socks5 !!! ???
<Oddfellows> kk
<phlak_user> ganesh_: what operator?
<jessid> phlak_user ah, so let me try that.... i will reboot and let you know!!! ;)
<Dr_Willis> Sonsee:  perhaps ask in #kubuntu
<mefiX> this is what my emacs looks like in lucid: http://img532.imageshack.us/i/weirdemacs.png/ (note the text in the minibuffer and other graphic errors)
<phlak_user> jessid: ok
<ganesh_> phlak_use BSNL India
<joe_> ActionParsnip: The utility within the link you provided does not see the drive, it does see all of the other NTFS drives. I believe that the drive that I am working on has a corrupted MBR. Not to sure if this would affect the usage of the tool or not.
<ganesh_> phlak_user  BSNL India
<discozohan> where is default PATH configuration ? I have defined $PATH variable, but nothing in ~/.bashrc
<vlt> Hilikus: ffmpeg
<phlak_user> ganesh_: and the make of the 3g card?
<coppy> un214, I'm running 9.10 and I want to change the default O/S
<un214> discozohan: check /etc/profile
<Dr_Willis> discozohan:  you could grep the files in /etc/ and find out. :)
<ganesh_> phlak_user MICROMAX MMX 300G
<wzssyqa_> discozohan: echo $PATH
<Hilikus> vlt: will it capture the whole screen or what?
<The_Wanderer> Hi, can someone tell me how i can configure DNS in ubuntu lucid?
<discozohan> <wzssyqa_> and? -.-
<un214> beats the heck outta me
<karim_> coppy you don't/can't change the default (well there is no standard way to) but you could...
<phlak_user> ganesh_: did you look here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1365524
<vlt> Hilikus: It will capture from a video device. A webcam for instance.
<un214> I got really annoyed when the broke editing /etc/resolv.conf
<wzssyqa_> The_Wanderer: /etc/resolve.conf
<Dr_Willis> discozohan:  looks like /etc/enviroment perhaps :)
<coppy> karim, can you or can
<Hilikus> vlt: no, i want to capture a stream from a website. its a webcast
<NET||abuse> hi folks, i'm having a challenge, on a windows machine here, have my laptop which is ubuntu 10.04, the only net connection here is a three(3) network   Huawei E1550 mobile connect
<discozohan> <Dr_Willis>, yeah, you are right, thanks ;)
<NET||abuse> anyone know how to get it to connect on my laptop?
<oldhp> i need help compiling wireless drivers, it's asking me pcmcia-cs source dir []:  I don't know where that is!
<coppy> karim, can you or cant you? If so, can you point me to the right place?
<phlak_user> coppy: karim_ you can go to /etc/grub.d and change whatever and then run update-grub2
<un214> the only reason I run ubuntu is for apt-get
<vlt> Hilikus: Then just save the stream to disk. I think mplayer can do that for you.
<coppy> phlak_user, what file do I change in there?
<un214> I'm thinking of yanking ownership of the core services and giving them to another distro
<Dr_Willis> I run Ubuntu - because it impresses the ladies... :)
<franc> Dr_Willis: lol
<karim_> for me it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg and then change some text around
<oldhp> i need help compiling wireless drivers, it's asking me pcmcia-cs source dir []:  I don't know where that is!
<Dr_Willis> !find pcmcia-cs
<The_Wanderer> wzssyqa_, hi there is no file called resolve.conf but theres one called resolv.conf is it the one?
<ubottu> Package/file pcmcia-cs does not exist in lucid
<phlak_user> coppy: generally 10_linux contains all the stuff about the linux kernels
<ganesh_> phlak_user ..i did all those things mentioned there, except i tried using mobile brand to use instead of wvdial
<un214> The_Wonderer, it's there but if you edit it it gets reset the next time you boot
<wzssyqa_> The_Wanderer: resolv,conf
<wzssyqa_> or something like this
<joe_> wzssyqa_: Thanks for the information, but gparted does not see it either.
<vlt> The_Wanderer: /etc/resolv.conf
<jessid> phlak_user i cant see any line with kernel word... did you mean linux line????
<Amicose> Hi. I'r running Parallells 3.0 on osx 10.5.8. I tried to install ubuntu 10.04; however at the point when it should be welcoming to my new desktop, it puts itself in this awful loop that involves bongos and what appears to be a red cross in a circle - this only flashes up on screen for a second.
<oldhp> Dr_Willis: So I can't install this?
<phlak_user> ganesh_: the main thing is that did you get the mode change bit properly? does your dmesg show the /dev/ttyUSB lines?
<Dr_Willis> oldhp:  no idea what it is or where it comes from
<petsounds> hi all. how can i get rid ubuntu boot screen and change it to normal text? thanks
<The_Wanderer> wzssyqa_, thanks a lot i see it, i just put the new DNS ones after the nameserver tag?
<vlt> The_Wanderer: But assure that no tool like dhcp-client is writing to that file too
<Dr_Willis> oldhp:  for all we know the driuvers you are trying to compile may be very old...
<oldhp> Dr_Willis: One  moment, and yes they are old 2001
<wzssyqa_> The_Wanderer: yes
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  use the 'text' option to totally disable  the screens. but that also stops gdm :)
<eye-zak> petsounds: edit /etc/default grub and remove splash, then run update-grub to make perminant
<phlak_user> jessid: yes the linux line (my bad ; still suffering from grub)
<Dr_Willis> oldhp:  I think you may want to look for newer drivers/guides
<ganesh_> phlak_user not sure about that
<coppy> phlak_user, I see nothing in there that shows O/S info
<chuy_max> can I set up ubuntu as so to start windows by default instead of ubuntu¿
<oldhp> Dr_Willis: http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/wireless/lbc/WPC11/download version 1
<Dr_Willis> oldhp:  that would be 9 years..  :)
<Dr_Willis> WPC11? i think i had one of those years and years ago that worked fine.
<jessid> phlak_user ney man thanks a lot! I will try this and will let you know
<petsounds> Dr_Willis, eye-zak Merci beaucoup :)
<xuli> chuy_max: Check out grub.conf
<jessid> phlak_user thanks again
<oldhp> Dr_Willis: This is the only driver there is for this card
<phlak_user> coppy: the entries there create a file called grub.cfg in /boot/grub/
<phlak_user> jessid: yw
<chuy_max> xuli, Im using Ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> oldhp:  if i recall that card had different 'versions' that had different drivers.
<wzssyqa_> chuy_max: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<eye-zak> chuy_max: it's grub's DEFAULT=N where N is the index of windows in grub's list (starting at 0) in /etc/default/grub i think
<Dr_Willis> oldhp:  that depended on the exact chipset in the card
<The_Wanderer> vlt, how do i ensure no other file is using it? will the DHCP replace the file if i change it? heres the thing i used namebench to find that google open DNS is much faster than my default one, so i want to change it. but i couldnt find a gui way to do it, i thik a tool for that was present in UBUNTU 9.04. but i cant find it now
<Amicose> OK what's the protocol here for getting help with problems you hardly know how to describe?
<coppy> phlak_user, so then what do i change?
<oldhp> Dr_Willis: My card is version 1
<Hilikus> vlt how do i point mplayer to that stream though? i access it through a website
<Dr_Willis> chuy_max:  theres a tool called 'startupmanager' i recall that can select the default os  to boot with a gui.
<phlak_user> !grub2 | coppy
<ubottu> coppy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<chuy_max> eye-zak, do you know if this  value will be overwritten when I do an upgrade?
<wzssyqa_> coppy: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<phlak_user> wzssyqa_: not anymore; that was grub; lucid now uses grub2
<wzssyqa_> coppy: default=
<chuy_max> Dr_Willis, I think I used it in the past, but it worked for grub1
<eye-zak> chuy_max: no, if it's in /etc/default/grub it willbe saved
<vlt> The_Wanderer: Do you use DHCP?
<Dr_Willis> chuy_max:  its been updated recently - i tried it out the other day :)
<chuy_max> awesome, let me check it out
<ganesh_> phlak_user where did i go wrong
<Dr_Willis> chuy_max:  it still dosent have all the features it needs for 10.04 - but it can do some things
<coppy> wzssyga, ok
<The_Wanderer> vlt, yes i do. i have a new gear wireless router with DHCP turned on
<wzssyqa_> phlak_user: coppy is using grub
<vlt> Hilikus: You have to find out the URL of the video. Maybe have a look at the HTML source code of that website.
<ryankrizan> Hey guys, got a couple questions. My nephew has a Dell Mini 10v. He wants Ubuntu. Should I install Ubuntu 10.04 or the Netbook remix? Whats your opinions?
<karim_> coppy here it is: http://ubuntuguide.net/3-ways-setting-xpvistawindows-7-as-default-bootup-os-in-grub-2
<Synyster> The memory test in the LiveCD, does it have a defined end, or does it repeat indefinitely?
<phlak_user> ganesh_: i dont know; unless you managed to change mode from storage to modem using usb_serial, it will never work
<coppy> karim, thanks
<karim_> it depend of which version of grub you have
<vlt> The_Wanderer: Use the supersede option in dhcp.conf (there should be an example line)
<The_Wanderer> vlt,  thanks for the info lemme check
<phlak_user> ryankrizan: if he is a new user then the netbook version
<phlak_user> wzssyqa_: oh ok didnt know that
<F4RR4R> Anyone know how to set up an icecast server that streams mp3s in ubuntu server 10.04?
<ganesh_> phlak_user i did manage to change mode ..at the moment i m using the same modem ...but the problem is tat mobile broadband dosnt start automatically nor do i get an option to connect manually depsite of modem being plugged in
<chuy_max> ok, let's see if it works
<thomas_> is there a tool for ubuntu to inspect objects ... equivalent to Active Accessibility 2.0 SDK tools?
<Dr_Willis> F4RR4R:  install one of the icecast servers.. configure it.. run it..
<The_Wanderer> vlt, do u mean /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf?
<Dr_Willis> !info icecast-server
<ubottu> icecast-server (source: icecast-server): MPEG Layer III Streaming Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.12-21 (lucid), package size 184 kB, installed size 712 kB
<fqh> Hi all, did anyone ever meet a ubuntu/debian-based distribution that can sudo without typing password?  Tonight I meet that one named YLMF-OS. haha~~
<wzssyqa_> fqh: ,,,,,,
<Dr_Willis> fqh:  you can configure sudo to do specific commands with out sudo password if you wanted.
<Hilikus> vlt: ok, i'll try to do that. is mplayer installed by default on ubuntu?
<ikonia> fqh: that is noting to do with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> fqh:  you could set it to do all commands without password.
<vlt> The_Wanderer: Yes
<Dr_Willis> theres a LOT more to sudo then 'what you stick of the front of a command to do system stuff' :)
<wzssyqa_> fqh: live CD of ubunt dont need
<phlak_user> ganesh_:  if you send the parameters to the kernel at boot time and then insert the modem, network manager will detect it and you can connect from there
<vlt> Hilikus: Don't know. But it's  as easy as `aptitude install mplayer`
<Hilikus> vlt: perfect, thanks a lot
<ganesh_> phlak_user pl guide me in tat case
<efe> I need help with my ubuntu. i can not open java applet like this >> http://supremosforever.tripod.com .  any ideas? thanks
<somecake> Hi
<mv0> hi is there a quick way to find out missing packages when building something?
<somecake> How can I install 32bit flash on 64bit ubuntu lucid?
<ikonia> efe: you probably have a java plugin that's not compatible
<yosi1234> anyone here using a LSI 9260 RAID card in ubuntu?
<mv0> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<mv0> No package 'gthread-2.0' found
<ikonia> mv0: reading the documentation of the package you're trying ot read
<mv0> like how do i fix that for ubuntu
<ikonia> mv0: also that error is quite clear what's missing
<ikonia> mv0: what are you trying to build
<Dr_Willis> efe:  it works here.
<mv0> Cairo Dock
<sebsebseb> Hi
<yosi1234> just wondering if the LSI RAID card is compatible with ubuntu, no drivers for ubuntu on their website
<wzssyqa_> somecake: flashplugin-nonfree
<mv0> But i mean like
<mv0> it says gtk2.0
<mv0> but i do apt-get install gtk2.0 and its not there
<mv0> how do i find the proper names
<fqh> Dr_Willis: Oh, sudo without password in default configution could not lead to security problem?
<mv0> for the packages
<mv0> its probably gtk-devel or somethin
<phlak_user> mv0: sudo apt- cache search gtk
<ikonia> mv0: cario doc is in the repos
<phlak_user> mv0: sudo apt-cache search gtk
<ikonia> !info cariodock
<ubottu> Package cariodock does not exist in lucid
<ikonia> !info cario-dock
<ubottu> Package cario-dock does not exist in lucid
<phlak_user> ikonia: cairodock
<ikonia> ughhh
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> mv0: you don't need to build it, it's in the repo's just insall it
<_buck> Hi, I wanted to know ho to send notification to  ubuntu's notificatio system to display.
<yosi1234> Also, is there a big performance difference between Ubuntu and Ubuntu-Server for LAMP?   I'm new to linux and like the desktop version, if I use it as a server, am I taking a big performance hit??
<efe> ikonia: does it works in your pc?
<mv0> yea tha tmakes sense
<mv0> but just for next time
<ikonia> efe: don't know - not tried it
<mv0> apt-cache search *?
<trism> _buck: install libnotify-bin and you can use the notify-send command line client
<ikonia> mv0: read the documentation for the package you're tyring to install, it calls out the dependencies normally
<mv0> ok
<mv0> ty
<vlt> yosi1234: Hardware and driver management is done by the linux kernel. If it's supported by that it should work in nearly any distribution
<_buck> trism: okay thanks
<The_Wanderer_> vlt, http://pastebin.com/S0tFpkXA thats the content of the file, what do i need to change ? i need to set my DNS to 8.8.4.4, 10.0.0.1 and 216.146.35.35 respectively
<yosi1234> vlt: thanks, what linux kernal is in 10.04?
<dancek> yosi1234, it all depends on the hardware and usage, but if you're not creating a production server then it'll probably be just fine
<Vinky> yosi1234, currently 2.6.32
<phlak_user> The_Wanderer_: you need to insert those lines into /etc/resolv.conf (or into the appropriate profile in NetworkManager)
<tripelb> Transmission will not download my ubuntu. Permission denied. Help please. (someone now gone) asked if I have ownership and write permission. I seem to. (went to properties for the hard drive. besides, I'm the only user and I just mounted the hard drive. what's not to have permissions for?)
<abcxyz> SOS: Tried to "safely remove" my external hard disk and the window "Writing data to "Passport (my hd)" " seemed to go on forever so I closed it and tried to unmount. It gave an error "device busy" and now there's nothing visible (not even with CTRL-H) in Ext HD. However, it's showing correct free space. Please help.
<vlt> yosi1234: AFAIK the server edition just doesn't install any X related apps. Your server apps will be the very same in both versions.
<vlt> yosi1234: 2.6.3x
<phlak_user> abcxyz: is it an NTFS partition?
<abcxyz> phlak_user: yes
<list> :q
<yosi1234> dancek: it is a production server, with a 20mbs connection to it, with over 15,000 concurrent connections
<tripelb> How can I fix this? I want to make a 9.10 LiveCd.
<phlak_user> abcxyz: you need to run it in a windoze machine and run chkdsk on it
<dancek> yosi1234, well why'd you want X on it then?
<phlak_user> abcxyz: or use the force option in mount
<The_Wanderer_> phlak_user, i was told by vlt to change the dhclient.conf file since i use DHCP. i dont seem to have network manager installed
<somecake> wzssyqa_, flashplugin-nonfree is a transitional package.
<abcxyz> phlak_user: will chkdsk erase data?
<yosi1234> dancek: I came from the windows world for 10 years, i feel ok in a CLI, but prefer the guy for stuff like SQL tables, raid controller gui, etc...
<yosi1234> GUI*
<dancek> yosi1234, there are also some security considerations that make desktops and servers different though i don't know if ubuntu server edition really takes them into account
<phlak_user> abcxyz: dunno mate; mr gates wouldve designed it properly
<The_Wanderer_> phlak_user, that data dump is from the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file
<phlak_user> The_Wanderer_: i know but thats not where you should change it; how does your network come up btw
<frojnd> Oh no :( I just upgraded from 8.4 to 10.4 LTS without problems and now when I reboot. I can see those dots and then... monitor bliks and nothing... :( I can't see anything  Ican't wake up monitor and I Can see computer is running. What's  going on? Please help
<frojnd> oh now computer just shutdown
<frojnd> :(
<efe> it doesn't work :( http://supremosforever.tripod.com :-(
<eGe> frojnd: many people got the same issui .
<abcxyz> phlak_user: oh... i don';t know why suddenly that "data writing" took so long today.. I have been using same drive for almost 10 months and mainly in Ubuntu.. for last 2-3 months it has not seen any other OS or computer...
<yosi1234> dancek: when I check the ubuntu FAQ, it says the kernal on server is optimized for serving (whatever that means), but I can't imagine with modern fast processors how much overhead a GUI would place on the system
<dancek> yosi1234, well you'll probably administrate the server remotely anyway. just use the gui apps to connect to the server (e.g. pgadmin to a postgresql server running on the physical server)
<shazzr> gshelton: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/nnbmlagghjjcbdhgmkedmbmedengocbn?hl=en
<eGe> frojnd: whats your video card?
<frojnd> eGe: did they find the solution how to boot into ubuntu?
<The_Wanderer_> phlak_user, well i have a broadband connection. i connect to the internet using the net gear wireless router, which in turn is connected to a beetel router provided by my isp
<yosi1234> dancek: you are right, once its configured it is going to be sitting in out data center...
<frojnd> eGe: Intel 82865g
<kzman> hello, how can i enable write permissions in samba?
<uLinux> :( Network Manager keeps messing with /etc/network/interfaces configuration
<phlak_user> The_Wanderer_: oh ok, how does your PC/laptop connect?
<yosi1234> dancek:   is there a way to Remote GUI, into a box setup without a GUI?
<eGe> frojnd: many of them they that find sollution . but me No
 * phlak_user wonders what a beetel router is
<eGe> frojnd: what video card? NvidiA?
<frojnd> eGe: did they add somethin into grub menu?
<phlak_user> yosi1234: VNC
<frojnd> eGe: intel integrated Intel 82865g
<phlak_user> !info tightvnc
<ubottu> Package tightvnc does not exist in lucid
<The_Wanderer_> phlak_user,  my laptop connects throught the wireless router, i am sorry but i dont know if i am giving u the right info
<local> hi guys, does anyone know what package on 10.4 has the gtk1 dev libs in it?
<eGe> frojnd: fix your xorg.conf file.
<phlak_user> The_Wanderer_: you must be connecting to the router using wifi right? what app are you using for that? most of us use the default NetworkManager
<frojnd> eGe: like how? it won't even boot
<dancek> yosi1234, on an app-specific level, there often is (like sql tools), but not in general
<yosi1234> I use to use VNC on windows, but doesn't the machine your are VNCing into have to have a gui...?   for example if i put a UBUNTU SERVER into the datacenter and at my office have ubuntu desktop edition, can they connect over VNC?
<frojnd> eGe: afaik ubuntu 10.4 doesn't come with xorg.conf iirc
<reya2276> can anyone tell me why my Ubuntu freezes when I'm using Eclipse? I mean the mouse stops working I can't click anywhere only the damn keyboard works
<greezmunkey> would someone call me by name to test my indicator - TIA
<abcxyz> phlak_user: Hey, just went to System>Admin>Disk-Utility and clicked "mount" for my ext-hard disk and it's mounted. And yes, I can see my files. Should I now Unmount or not? It's taking a lot of time today. Should I simply shutdown the system?
<phlak_user> yosi1234: nope; thats the best part..
<local> greezmunkey
<vlt> yosi1234: vncserver (or `ssh -X`, but that's not that convenient)
<eGe> frojnd: recovery drop into tty
<chilipep4> hello.  anybody use pidgin?  how to make it so that upon connection some command is performed (e.g. /join #ubuntu)?
<phlak_user> greezmunkey: ?
<yosi1234> dancek:  good point, i could just use specific apps, with remote IP access..
<greezmunkey> Thanks - works!
<frojnd> eGe: ok
<frojnd> what next?
<The_Wanderer_> phlak_user, i m not really sure, i think i am using the default network manager
<phlak_user> abcxyz: take a backup and then unmount
<mrwes> Seems when I hot swap my extra battery out for my DVD combo drive I have to reboot for the drive to work; anyone else have a setup like that on a laptop?
<uLinux> Why Network Manager keeps using ethernet?
<frojnd> eGe: what next?
<eGe> frojnd: become root nano /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<yosi1234> you guys must be pulling my leg or something, you are telling me I can VNC, into a box without a GUI?
<phlak_user> The_Wanderer_: ok, then why do you need to add extra dns entries?
<xangua> chilipep4: set your favorite channels in your buddy list to autojoin
<frojnd> eGe: done
<abcxyz> phlak_user: :( that's my backup HD. Haven't got anythin else. Anyway, I will backup important files.
<phlak_user> mrwes: just unplug it and plug it in again
<yosi1234> phlak: what will show up the CLI or a GUI on my end?
<vlt> yosi1234: vncserver is not the same as VNC on Windows. On linux you run (several) vncserver instance(s).
<eGe> frojnd: tell me what your xorg writting about your device
<phlak_user> yosi1234: this is linux not windows o_O
<reya2276> 	
<reya2276> yosi1234: no they are not pulling your leg thay just hate GUIs
<mrwes> phlak_user, you mean the drive?
<dancek> yosi1234, of course you need xorg if you want vnc
<phlak_user> yosi1234: GUI (default wm would be flux i think)
<mrwes> phlak_user, it's a modular drive
<frojnd> eGe: Section "Device" Identifier "Configured VIdeo Device" EndSection
<phlak_user> mrwes: the DVD drive yes
<frojnd> eGe: Section "Device" Identifier "Configured Video Device" EndSection
<yosi1234> interesting....
<eGe> frojnd: driver?
<phlak_user> mrwes: you said it had batteries right?
<mrwes> hrmm
<chilipep4> xangua: um, ok, and i put "/join #ubuntu" as a "buddy", or something?
<dancek> yosi1234, or rather if you want to use vnc to get into a xorg desktop
<frojnd> eGe: nothing no driver
<yosi1234> then i might aswell, run the Ubuntu Server edition if I can VNC in...
<reya2276> yosi1234: but yes you can you just have to make sure the PC on the other end is already logged in to a session or else it wont allow you to login with the GUI as far as I know
<mrwes> phlak_user, no, I'm swapping the modular battery for the DVD drive
<vlt> yosi1234: You need to have vncserver installed there. And if you want to use gui tools you need to install them too ;-)
<phlak_user> reya2276: thats not correct
<xangua> chilipep4: friends>add a chat
<xangua> to add your favorite channels
<yosi1234> dancek: is the xorg desktop the same as ubuntu desktop edition
<phlak_user> mrwes: how is the dvd drive connected
<karim_> uLinux maybe you have to disconnect the Ethernet cable to start using something else.
<eGe> frojnd: write driver   "vesa" or 'glx"
<phlak_user> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<chilipep4> xangua: ha, ok, great, thanks!
<dancek> yosi1234, it's the software that implements the X client/server that the GUI is based on
<eGe> frojnd: cntl+o cntl+x
<mrwes> phlak_user, it's modular, it goes in the same slot the battery came out of -- we're on a laptop FYI
<frojnd> eGe: ok
<The_Wanderer_> phlak_user,  i right clicked on the network connection in the system tray and select "edit connection". in the wireless tab i choose my connection and choose "edit". but i dont see any place where i can add dns. i see 4 tabs wireless, wireless security, IPv4 settings and ipv6 settings. am i looking at the wrong place?
<eGe> frojnd: reboot
<dancek> yosi1234, normally you'd want to avoid having xorg on a network server
<phlak_user> mrwes: oh ok
<mrwes> :)
<eGe> frojnd: you ll be in a low graphic mode with the motherboards graphics
<phlak_user> The_Wanderer_: you need to select the profile that you are connected with in "Wireless"; typically it is the ssid of the router
<dancek> yosi1234, so it's not ubuntu desktop in its entirety, but a part that was left out of the server edition on purpose
<vlt> yosi1234: Just install vncserver. (and what reya2276 said is not quite correct)
<reya2276> phlak_user: what is not correct? I have tried to login to PCs and if the PC on the other end is not logged in to a session it will not allow me to login on the remote machine with a GUI through CLI yes but not GUI unless you know something I don't please share
<yosi1234> dancek: everyone keep son saying to avoid gui's on network servers...  but I don't see why the big issue with in for over 6 years I have been running windows servers rock solid with guis with no hiccups?
<phlak_user> reya2276: thats true only for VNC on windows; on linux, its a separate session that gets created
<Scunizi> to manually set a static IP address are there any additional files to edit other than /etc/network/interfaces and etc/resolv.conf?
<Greblok> Hi all. I'm trying to use CompizConfig to start Empathy in the second desktop. Evolution and others start on the correct desktop, but not empathy. Could you help me find the Window ID for this?
<eGe> frojnd: ????
<frojnd> eGe: what if glx won't work?
<vlt> yosi1234: And you don't need to run an X serve on the server. You need one on your side to be able to display the remotely generated screen. (Or windows and its equivalent ;-)
<frojnd> eGe: I put there glx
<frojnd> eGe: so I won't be able to watch movies?
<eGe> frojnd: "vesa"?
<frojnd> eGe: will try now
 * phlak_user didnt realize how hard the windows-doors migration is...
<yosi1234> vlt: is that a better method than running Ubuntu Desktop on the server itself?
<eGe> frojnd: yes if we can fix ti :)
<frojnd> eGe: glx won't work
<reya2276> phlak_user: ah OK so your telling that if I try to login to my work PC from here through the Ubuntu remote desktop it will let me? No I don't think so because I have tried several time. And yes both this PC and the work PC run Ubuntu 10.04
<dancek> yosi1234, it has to do with security and memory usage. you don't want extra stuff on a server since that increases the risks of exploits, and running a GUI can easily take up 200+MB ram and some cpu
<The_Wanderer_> phlak_user, yes i chose the connection that had the SSID and chose edit but i dont see where i can add dns server. in the IPv4 setting that comes up i can only set one DNS that too if i use manual method to connect and not DHCP
<eGe> frojnd:  insert "vesa" i got nvidia "nv"
<phlak_user> reya2276: thats because you are probably using vino; install vnc-server and then try again
<Cynthia> Greblok: 'xwininfo' in a terminal, then click Empathy
<eGe> frojnd: i don't now your card
<yosi1234> dancek:  I see what you mean.....
<karthik> hi .. I want  to draw multiple squares on a pic .. how can I do it using gimp ?
<Scunizi> yosi1234: it's not an issue of stability, it's an issue of resources and changing the kernel.  when you install the desktop you also install the desktop kernel.. it's not optimized for server use although it does function fine for most home users.
<yosi1234> I guess that why windows server is soo memory hungry etc.....
<vlt> yosi1234: We need to be more precise here: What application do you want to run on the server you need GUI access to?
<Cynthia> karthik: rectangle selection, Select / Border -> 1 pixel, Edit/Fill with foreground color (Ctrl+,)
<eGe> frojnd: ???
<Vinky> how/where can I check which repo a package is in?
<reya2276> But back to my original question, Is there a reason why my mouse stops responding when I'm using eclipse, my OS freezes and then only my keyboard works? I have an Nvidia card running compiz
<vlt> Scunizi: What's the difference between the -generic and the -server kernels?
<Cynthia> karthik: you can then move the square you made to other places to make more copies of them
<yosi1234> Scunizi: fair enough, good point...
<eGe> Any good room for terminal commands?
<phlak_user> Vinky:  just type !info package name right here
<vlt> eGe: #bash
<Vinky> !info insight
<frojnd> eGe: Ic an't get into terminal
<ubottu> Package insight does not exist in lucid
<reya2276> And yes this only happens when I'm running eclipse
<karthik> Cynthia: let me try
<yosi1234> vlt:   my boss asked me to setup a LAMP server as some of their new software requires it, we are normally a windows shop...
<tripelb> I've got a problem using the torrent download for Ubuntu 9.10 with Transmission. My system is an AMD 9.10 upgrade from 9.04  -  I have two hard drives. Both are mounted. The second is NTFS which is my target drive. What I get is: Error: Permission denied (/media/ubuntu-9.10desktop-i386.iso)  In preferences a directory is chosen on the 2nd drive. I resaved the preferences and tried again. Same story, morning glory.
<Greblok> Cynthia: Thank you! :)
<dancek> vlt, the desktop kernel includes some optimizations to make the GUI feel responsive, which make other stuff slower even if you don't have a GUI
<eGe> frojnd: reboot recovery drop to terminal
<Vinky> phlak_user, ddd was awful to use :-(
<phlak_user> tripelb: do you have write permission on the destination?
<reya2276> is eclipse missing something which causes it to prohibit the mouse to work after a certain amount of time
<vlt> yosi1234: That's Linux (no GUI), Apache (no GUI), MySQL (no GUI) and PHP (no GUI), right?
<yosi1234> The GUI I wanted for comfort. To manage the RAID car, the SQL Table, Apache etc...
<phlak_user> Vinky: ive been using it for years :)
<The_Wanderer_> tripelb, u think u need to set write permission properly
<vlt> dancek: Can you give an example?
<eGe> frojnd: nano etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reya2276> vlt: no dude there are GUIs for all those you mentioned
<dancek> vlt, wait a sec
<vlt> reya2276: What?
<tripelb> The_Wanderer_, I checked properties, it seemed ok. I am the only user.
<guntbert> yosi1234: apart from raid (and I'm not sure there) all things can be managed remotely (web interfaces...)
<reya2276> vlt: yes
<phlak_user> yosi1234: all of that can be managed via your web browser
<yosi1234> VLT: I thought there are GUI tools to controll all the parts of the LAMP?  and GUI tools from LSI to control the raid
<eGe> frojnd: i got to go see the ubuntu forum . for answers
<Vinky> phlak_user, wasnt that useful to me, it stole the pointer  4 times, disappered twice
<reya2276> for PHP there is phpmyadmin
<vlt> reya2276: Example please?
<The_Wanderer_> tripelb, sudo nautilus "/second drive mount point" and right click on mounted folder and change permissions to your username and not root
<phlak_user> Vinky: once you know how to use it, it might be your friend
<karthik> Cynthia:  I did rectagle select changed the size so that its a square .. edit-> stroke selection .. Now i have one rectangle .. how do I copy and paste it so that the rectangles are exactly next to each other ?
<vlt> reya2276: That's for MySQL, and it is not a GUI app
<The_Wanderer_> tripelb, remove the "" of course
<tripelb> The_Wanderer_, oh this time it's different and the permissions cannot be determined. (now I'll do what you just said)
<reya2276> vlt: actually you can just use webmin and it will allow you to use a web GUI for all those you just mentioned
<eGe> frojnd: write in google your problem. like name of graphic card black screen ubuntu or lucid
<karthik> Cynthia: or can you tell me how do I draw a  line so that I can draw two lines in X shape ?
<vlt> reya2276: Even webmin is not a "GUI app" ...
<reya2276> vlt: http://www.webmin.com/
<Vinky> phlak_user, Im more used to insight, but that doesnt appear to be available according to !info, according to launchpad it is
<yosi1234> got disconnected
<yosi1234> lol
<eGe> Q about drawing in gimp? ha..
<The_Wanderer_> phlak_user, yes i chose the connection that had the SSID and chose edit but i dont see where i can add dns server. in the IPv4 setting that comes up i can only set one DNS that too if i use manual method to connect and not DHCP. do u know what else i can do?
<reya2276> vlt: dude do you have to use a CLI NO, so yes it is a GUI
<Scunizi> When you sudo tasksel for the menu to install various options.. one of those options is FTP server... which ftp server is used? and how much additional setup is required to get it functional?
<Cynthia> karthik: use the arrow keys and a zoom level over 100% to place the rectangles accurately. as for the X, you could look at the coordinates of your mouse cursor and use the Shift and Ctrl keys with the pencil tool
<tripelb> The_Wanderer_, oh no lots of errors. couldnt find the 2nd drive mount point. ??
<reya2276> vlt: anything that you can point and click is a GUI, either desktop or web
<vlt> reya2276: You point and click in your browser. This is the GUI app in this case
<phlak_user> The_Wanderer_: you could add these entries in your wi-fi router and these would get passed on to your laptop when you connect
<karthik> Cynthia: I am not able to draw straight lines using pencil tool ..
<reya2276> vlt: a GUI is a GUI as long as you can point and click
<The_Wanderer_> tripelb, what is the address of your second drive where u want to torrents to be saved?
<reya2276> vlt
<Cynthia> karthik: click on the starting point, move mouse to ending point, press Ctrl+Shift and click
<yosi1234> guys - is there anything like GHOST or Acronis for Linux to make snapshots of the production server at intervals for backup...
<Shoruken> i get a "vpn connection failed becaues the vpn service failed to start" notification when trying to connect to a pptp vpn with nm-applet
<hey_joe> why is the command line install kernel missing from all modern ubuntu discs, however the option still exists?
<vlt> reya2276: This is not the point. yosi1234 wants to know which GUI tools need to run on the server.
<phlak_user> Shoruken: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages should show you the error messages
<reya2276> vlt: the issue with most of these guys in here is that they see the CLI as a faster mor efficient way to do things and is more secure
<karthik> okay ..
<The_Wanderer_> phlak_user, thanks for the help, i guess i need to do that, i was wondering if i could do it from within ubuntu, meh, i will keep trying, thanks for the help
 * Macharo is now away: root[at]localhost
<reya2276> vlt: OK webmin is one such tool from there he can control everything through a GUI
<vlt> reya2276: And I say, none of the apps mentioned needs a VNC like GUI to be run *on the server+
<phlak_user> The_Wanderer_: you could add them to /etc/resolv.conf but it would get overwritten everytime you connect
<brady> What page installs the openssl development files? I would expect openssl-dev, but that packages does not seem to be present.
<Hilikus> i am watching a video stream on totem, is there some way to store that video?
<The_Wanderer_> phlak_user, ya thats a pain in the u know where :P i will see what i can do
<phlak_user> vlt: its just a hangover from his windoze days that he needs to see a window from the remote server o_O
<tripelb> The_Wanderer_, what is the address of a drive?
<yosi1234> phlak is correct
<Synyster> if i insert an install/live cd into the drive of a previous version of ubuntu, can i upgrade, or is it a reinstall?
<yosi1234> I'm addicted to the gui
<phlak_user> The_Wanderer_: If you add it to your router, all the people connecting will get the new dns server entries including you
<root__> can anyone help me
<vlt> yosi1234: ok, what is that "window from the remote server" supposed to show you?
<unop> !info libssl-dev | brady
<ubottu> brady: libssl-dev (source: openssl): SSL development libraries, header files and documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8 (lucid), package size 1954 kB, installed size 5680 kB
<reya2276> yosi1234: I don't blame you, is easier to point and click than to remember commands
<Shoruken> phlak_user, didn't see anything in that log
<brady> Gracias.
<The_Wanderer_> phlak_user, ya, i will try to do that
<The_Wanderer_> tripelb, did your problem get resolved?
<vlt> reya2276: This is not about commands vs point and click. This is about running X apps on the server (and the need to)
<yosi1234> vlt: well if I find gui tools for apache,mysql and php, then wawindow to it would be great
<phlak_user> Shoruken: keep it running as you try to connect to the vpn server. you should see entries starting with pppd:
<dancek> vlt, well for example the kernel preemption model makes a compromise between throughput and latency (which is quite server vs. desktop), see: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob;f=kernel/Kconfig.preempt;h=bf987b95b3560fbd0a7d8a820335100a55e1d105;hb=HEAD
<phlak_user> yosi1234: you will get over the craving for a remote desktop once you start using linux more often
<Kruecke> #join NerdSTH
<mom> hi im going to europe for a few weeks, is there a way to leave my home computer on so i can use it as a proxy to view US video content while im in europe?
<vlt> dancek: Thank you
<Shoruken> phlak_user, i did, and still nothing, the last entry was about 7 hours ago in it
<karthik> Cynthia: Wow .. cool ..  I am not able to zoom using the arrow keys ..
<yosi1234> phlak: may be right
<Kruecke> par
<vlt> mom: Is it reachable via ssh from outside? Then yes ;-)
<karthik> Cynthia: okay got it
<karthik> Cynthia: Thanks for your help ..
<ubuntu_> hola
<mom> vlt, yes it is
<reya2276> vlt: dude what are you talking about, he likes GUIs and if you know of tools which he can use instead of a CLI then let him know, I got no arguments on whatever you were trying to say just pointing out that there are tools out there which allow you control those apps through a GUI
<yosi1234> guys - everyone tells me to run Redh Hat or Cent OS - ubuntu seems more friendly - any downfall going with ubuntu server?
<Shoruken> phlak_user, i'm assuming i'm missing some package it depends on to connect to vpn since it fails instantly...
<ubuntu_> alguien en español
<tripelb> The_Wanderer_, I'm going to get the verbose reply I got and put it in a pastebin
<mom> vlt, i guess a web proxy is what i need?
<reya2276> yosi1234: it is dude. I have 4 servers at work running ubuntu and they are a dream compared to windows server 2003
<hey_joe> anyone know how to fire up the cli install option on the alternate CD?
<phlak_user> Shoruken: you should see something like this --> http://pastebin.com/K3eHaFs1
<hmw> hey_joe: people in #ubuntu are likely to know
<yosi1234> dancek: interestling, link...   i don't know what i'm looking at, but i'm sure u do...so server sounds more optimized for serving than the desktop edition
<hmw> oops
<hmw> hey_joe: sorry, i thought, i was in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shoruken> phlak_user nope got nothing, i'll pastebin my tail real quick one sec
<durt> hey_joe, F4 IIRC from the install menu
<hey_joe> hrm
<phlak_user> Shoruken: what kind of VPN server is it? PPTP or OpenVPN or IPSec?
<dancek> yosi1234, it's a file from the kernel source
<the_dark_warrio1> I'm trying to install Wine through Ubuntu Software Center, but it says the packages are untrusted. Why is this happening? I did not add any third party repository
<Shoruken> phlak_user, pptp and http://pastebin.com/ZHst53C4
<Shoruken> phlak_user, i get an instant pop up notification showing me it failed
<dancek> yosi1234, those are some of the help texts you see when you configure your own kernel (which is often done for servers)
<hmw> hey_joe: this should help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<hey_joe> durt: uhm, first off.. i need to pass a kernel option .. console=ttyS0,9600, on the older alternate cd's you would say "boot: cli console=ttyS0,9600" however although the menu says it exists, the "cli" kernel is non existant
<phlak_user> Shoruken: did you configure the VPN connection correctly?
<hey_joe> hmw: i have read over it...
<Shoruken> phlak_user, weird thing is it works fine on an earlier installation that i had to replace since the hard drive was faililng, yeah vpn connection info is entered in fine
<hmw> hey_joe: sorry!
<Shoruken> i've done it several times
<durt> hey_joe, F6 to edit (again IIRC)
<hey_joe> and it says to use "cli" however, again even though it says its there under F1 help menu .. both cli, and cli-expert are gone
<hey_joe> IIRC?
<vlt> yosi1234: And you can have all of the tools from the desktop app in the server edition too. I think you should use its optimised kernel flavour.
<hey_joe> i thought that was a joke.. what is that?
<Cynthia> hey_joe: If I recall correctly
<phlak_user> Shoruken: do you have pppd installed?
<hey_joe> so at 10.04 prompt i could do "iirc console=ttyS0,9600" ?
<yosi1234> vlt: makes sense...  even if i run a desktop ontop of it down the road, best sticking with the server edition as a base
<Shoruken> phlak_user looks like i do
<phlak_user> hey_joe: iirc -> if i recall correctly O-O
<phlak_user> Shoruken: how did you check?
<yosi1234> is VNC better than just SSH?
<durt> hey_joe, no leave out the iirc :)
<vlt> yosi1234: It's completely diffrent
<Shoruken> phlak_user sudo pppd, got some weird characters on terminal and now my tail -f log ended up saying a few things
<greezmunkey> phlak_user: heh, irssi notify with sound - pretty cool.
<hey_joe> doh. well. i need to install without X, etc... is there a way to do this from the alternate CD? minimal wont work cause there is no nic card working til after install
<yosi1234> vlt:SSH is just mstly for CLI, and VNC, allows screen redraws of a gui, if i have it installed?
<vlt> You can use ssh to tunnel your (unencrypted) vnc stream, for example
<phlak_user> Shoruken: oh ok
<durt> hey_joe, ya, hit F4 or whatever it is, and select 'text only install'
<phlak_user> Shoruken: are you on lucid? cos on karmic, I had to uncheck the apply to all users box for vpn to work
<vlt> yosi1234: SSH is for shell access but it has this tunnel feature
<yosi1234> fair enough, let me do some reading, befoire i ask stupid questions..brb
<Shoruken> phlak_user, yeah i'm on lucid, i'll try unchecking that
<hey_joe> durt: i meant, i dont want a desktop installed onto the system...
<frxstrem> what is the path to the main Python library in Ubuntu 10.4?
<phlak_user> hey_joe: you need to install server edition for that
<hey_joe> phlak_user: the kernel is incompatible with this hardware..
<frxstrem> (I am trying to compile a program, but it complains about "not being able to link test program to Python")
<Shoruken> phlak_user, oops when unchecking that option i have no way to select it in nm-applet
<hey_joe> has to be alternate, or minimal, howeve rminimal wont work, cause the nics dont work till after install....
<phlak_user> frxstrem: whereis python tells you
<acicula> hey_joe, you can try the alternate installer, but not sure if that lets you toggle the option to not install ubuntu-desktop
<vlt> yosi1234: Example: Start vncserver remotely. Then run `vncviewer :1 -via <your server>` to establish a secured connection.
<durt> hey_joe, oh, either remove the package 'ubuntu-desktop' after istallation or use the server iso. Alternate is not what you want
<phlak_user> Shoruken: eh?
<frxstrem> phlak_user: oh, thanks :)
<tripelb> The_Wanderer_, OK I mounted and unmounted it a 3rd time and now I can get into permissions and it looks good but (same results) The reply in terminal  http://paste.ubuntu.com/437977/ -- the reply from the gui  http://paste.ubuntu.com/437979/
<Shoruken> phlak_user i unchecked available to all and it disappeared from the menu
<acicula> durt, that just removes the meta-package
<yosi1234> Last question guys - anyone have a preference on the best backup software for ubuntu server that does a full disk image backup
<phlak_user> yosi1234: theres no best; just use whatever gets the job done
<koe> hi guys ... how can I write a bootable windows CD from ubuntu ? i`m using Brasero disk burner but I cant select the speed and it writes the CD "to fast" I cant boot from it
<koe> I already messed up 2 CD-s
<koe> :|
<The_Wanderer> tripelb, hi, sorry got disconnected
<vlt> yosi1234: You could use LVM to take instant snapshots w/o the need to shutdown anything while doing backup.
<yosi1234> vlt: what does LVM stand for?
<phlak_user> yosi1234: many people seem to like bacula --> www.bacula.org
<vlt> yosi1234: Then you need to setup the whole server on top of LVM
<koe> hi guys ... how can I write a bootable windows CD from ubuntu ? i`m using Brasero disk burner but I cant select the speed and it writes the CD "to fast" I cant boot from it
<tripelb> The_Wanderer_, OK I mounted and unmounted it a 3rd time and now I can get into permissions and it looks good but (same results) The reply in terminal  http://paste.ubuntu.com/437977/ -- the reply from the gui  http://paste.ubuntu.com/437979/
<vlt> !lvm | yosi1234
<ubottu> yosi1234: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<yosi1234> vlst: is it a layer
<vlt> yosi1234: Yes
<yosi1234> thanks
<yosi1234> guys
<vlt> yosi1234: A volume manager
<yosi1234> may cause latency on the IOPS performance
<yosi1234> but i will do some reading, thanks for all the suggestions...brb
<vlt> yosi1234: latency shouldn't be noticable
<koe> come on  no one wanna help me ?
<koe>  how can I write a bootable windows CD from ubuntu ? i`m using Brasero disk burner but I cant select the speed and it writes the CD "to fast" I cant boot from it
<hmw> !patience | koe
<ubottu> koe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<phlak_user> tripelb: looks like you literally wrote what he gave as an example. you need to replace "second mount point" with something like /media/drive2 or whatever it is that is the actual mount point
<durt> yosi1234, also be aware of the #ubuntu-server channel
<koe> I did ... several times already
<phillyj> can i unistall a program by deleting all the files associated with a program?
<matelot1> Can someone walk me thru adding USB HDD to the /etc/fstab ?
<phlak_user> phillyj: you could but easier way is to do a sudo apt-get remove pkgname
<hmw> koe: I know, it must be frustrating. You can try using another CD drive, clean your drive, put the drive in a computer with Windows and hope the new software can burn slower, or use different CD media
<greezmunkey> koe: Try burning in Brasero with a much slower burning speed. (Properties button beside the drive select)
<yosi1234> durt: thanks
<The_Wanderer_> tripelb, just open the folder u want to save the torrents in and check the name of the folder in the address bar and paste here what it is. your address bar at the top of the window that shows the folders content
<greezmunkey> koe: quote from: http://linuxgator.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=6356&sid=de47ea9450f2e2e5fdfbbc26b12bcdab
<Guest73584> Anyone know how to fix an issue with when I have my battery in and on ac power it tells me battery low hibernating now?
<koe> greezmunkey, I cant select a lower speed in brasero
<koe> thats my problem
<hmw> phillyj: generally, yes, but you need to think of all changes in configuration files, the installation might have caused. I can not recommend it. That's what package managers are for. (Try sudo apt-get remove <package name>) If you compiled from source, the Makefile might contain an uninstall option: make uninstall
<durt> koe, should be in 'properties' before you click burn.
<underdev> hi!  i can scp a file from my ubuntu 9.10 server, but i can't scp a file to it- i get a connection timed out error.  Is there something i need to do on the server so that it can receive file via scp?
<arsen_> seems theres a bug with network manager after a karmic->lucid upgrade :/
<phlak_user> Guest73584: is this on ubuntu?
<koe> I know dude ... but I cant select only maximum speed or 49.1x
<Guest73584> phlak_user yea just upgraded to LTS and it started doing this
<phlak_user> underdev: install ssh on it
<tripelb> phlak_user, noob=me oops. TY I understand that. Transmission gave me "Permission denied (/media/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso)  but the filebrowser calls it location /media/3A30C15E30C1222D   The_Wanderer_
<underdev> oh, i thought it already installed since i ssh into it :)
<greezmunkey> koe: then you will have to install another burner that lets you do that, there is an extension for nautilus, or others available in the repos
<Shoruken_> phlak_user, I just got the vpn to work by killing it and then running it as sudo
<Shoruken_> phlak_user, the nm-applet that is
<phlak_user> underdev: whats your command to scp
<underdev> phlak_user: no, you are right, i needed ssh, i think
<phlak_user> Shoruken: hmm i think its got something to do with your normal user not being part of the dip group
<koe> greezmunkey, I tryed the nautilus extension with same result ...
<Shoruken_> phlak_user, so how do I correct that?
<koe> greezmunkey, thats what i`m asking the name of the program ... that can let me do that
<guntbert> underdev: no, if you ssh into a server then it has sshd installed
<Shoruken_> phlak_user, nevermind, i just used the gui config and it says i'm in the dip group
<hmw> greezmunkey: koe: isn't it quite weird, that brasero can't burn slower? Is it either Brasero acting strange or perhaps the drive itself? I can burn at 4x
<phlak_user> Shoruken_: check inside /etc/group
<greezmunkey> koe: I use k3b, there are others
<The_Wanderer_> tripelb, instead of using "/second drive name" or whatever i said earlier try using /media/3A30C15E30C1222D and see what happens
<Guest73584> phlak_user yea just upgraded to LTS and it started doing this
<phlak_user> Shoruken: what about the dialout group?
<koe> hmm i`ll try k3b
<Shoruken_> phlak_user, actually i wasn't in the DIP group i thought the list was all the groups i was in, i just added it
<greezmunkey> koe: be prepared for a *huge* download though...
<koe> I saw :D
<phlak_user> Shoruken: ok
<Shoruken_> i'll try again
<hmw> greezmunkey: isn't there someting more lightweight, than this kde app?
<koe> greezmunkey, 10 mins left
<koe> :D
<phlak_user> Guest73584: hmm... your mains is working right?
<tripelb> phlak_user,   The_Wanderer_  I did it. 1. gave me lots of warnings in terminal.. BUT did open up the file browser for the volume. BUT terminal is stuck in "a process" and doesnt give me a prompt or respond to a q.
<Guest73584> phlak_user mains?
<greezmunkey> hmw: gnomebaker maybe - none I have used or could recommend here, sorry
<phlak_user> Guest73584: power
<hmw> greezmunkey: perhaps some cli app... i will check it out for the next time
<phillyj> hmw: i can't find my makefile, maybe i did a clean-up; can I copy my make file in then run the uninstall command?
<Guest73584> phlak_user yea if the battery is not in theres nothing to be low
<Lexx_666> underdev, perhaps your server is behind a router? than try forwarding port 22 to it
<hmw> phillyj: i am not very practiced with compiling. I guess, you might have to ./configure again
<greezmunkey> hmw: yeah - you can do any of that from the command line - be prepared to make a few coasters :)
<Shoruken__> phlak_user, adding myself to dip group worked, thanks ;)
<phlak_user> Shoruken_ yw
<hmw> greezmunkey: so bad??
<The_Wanderer> tripelb, also what is the save name of the folder u asked transmission to save it in? u can get that by doing this in transmission edit>preferences and in the torrent tab see the "save to location"
<tripelb> phlak_user,   The_Wanderer_  I did it. 1. gave me lots of warnings in terminal.. BUT did open up the file browser for the volume. BUT terminal is stuck in "a process" and doesnt give me a prompt or respond to a q.
<greezmunkey> hmw: ?
<benjamin> what is the apt-get -d install *package* --reinstall trigger to include dependencies as well?
<dancek> hmw, not bad at all, just that you'll take a few tries to do it correctly
<antivirtel> hello all, everybody knows total commander's feature: find text, what looks inside of files, and searches for different texts in files; how can I do it in ubuntu?
<hmw> greezmunkey: dancek: ah, i see
<phlak_user> antivirtel: you mean like grep?
<tripelb> The_Wanderer, (I appreciate your time.) you are having a hard time keeping connected.
<Flannel> benjamin: Try it with --simulate and see.
<underdev> installing ssh didn't work
<phlak_user> Guest73584: not sure what it is
<Lexx_666> underdev, perhaps your server is behind a router? than try forwarding port 22 to it
<A71KR117> Anyone try BURG with the Sora theme? I have trouble getting it to work.
<The_Wanderer> tripelb, ya, i know, i dont know what the problem is with xchat. i need to get a better client that doesnt bump me off every 2 mins
<phillyj> anyone know how to uninstall a compiled file? and i can't find the makefile i used to compile it either
<phlak_user> underdev: you could ssh into the server and run scp from there to this machine
<alecbenzer> is there a way to disable gnome-screensaver's unlock dialog?
<Guest73584> phlak_user ok is there anyway to turn that feature off?
<hmw> alecbenzer: in the preferences of the screen saver
<phoenix_> is there a dvd burning program for ubuntu
<The_Wanderer> tripelb, did u check what the transmission pref says?
<Drahgkar> Hello all, I'm having a networking issue with a static IP on 10.04 where I'm unable to ping to or from the box.  I've checked the usual suspects /etc/hosts, /etc/resolv.conf, and /etc/network/interfaces and all the information is correct, but I'm still unable to go anywhere.  I also looked at the link guntbert posted earlier (https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html) to no avail. Does anyone have any
<underdev> scp doyle.hcl jake@MYIPADDRESS:doyle.hcl <-- this is my scp command
<antivirtel> phlak_user I have now solved, because gnome commander NEEDS a *(star) to "Search for:" input, but it isnt so in total commander, but now it works, but thx
<underdev> scp doyle.hcl jake@MYIPADDRESS:doyle.hcl <-- this is my scp command
<alecbenzer> hmw, lol, idk how I missed that. thx
<hmw> alecbenzer: *grin*
<phlak_user> Guest73584: gnome-power-manager lets you disable that
<greezmunkey> later all
<guntbert> underdev: and what is the error that you get?
<Guest73584> phlak_user it doesnt give me that option just suspend, hibernate, and shutdown
<phlak_user> underdev: can you run the command with scp -vv so you get some more verbosity?
<underdev> ssh: connect to host 74.177.158.62 port 22: Connection timed out
<underdev> i can ssh in just fine
<hmw> underdev: check the firewall of the remote computer
 * A71KR117 is away: Gone to snipe bad people.
 * A71KR117 is back (gone 00:00:09)
<benjamin> that didn't help... it didn't list all dependencies. anyway, i know there's a switch to type in the command line i just don't remember what it is
<Guest73584> Anyone know how to get intel drivers working on a Inspiron mini?
<Flannel> benjamin: What are you ultimately trying to accomplish?
<guntbert> !who | underdev
<ubottu> underdev: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Drahgkar> Hello all, I'm having a networking issue with a static IP on 10.04 where I'm unable to ping to or from the box.  I've checked the usual suspects /etc/hosts, /etc/resolv.conf, and /etc/network/interfaces and all the information is correct, but I'm still unable to go anywhere.  I also looked at the link guntbert posted earlier (https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html) to no avail. Does anyone have any
<benjamin> i want to download a bunch of .deb so they can be installed on a pc with no internet connection
<phillyj> anyone know what this error means:  No rule to make target `uninstall'. ?
<guntbert> underdev: are you sure that the IP-address is the same?
<benjamin> to get all the required packages i'm using this method to get them, instead of manually
<mac9416> benjamin, have you tried Keryx?
<Flannel> !aptoncd | benjamin
<ubottu> benjamin: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Flannel> benjamin: Have you looked at AptOnCD?
<phlak_user> Guest73584: on System-Preferences-PowerManagement. there is an option under the "On Battery Power" tab to change the event for Battery power critically low from hibernate to nothing
<underdev> guntbert: yes, i'm sure
<WillDeed> Hey everybody.  I'm having trouble with my Philips Fun Cam being recognized in 10.04.  The webcam is listed in lsusb but /dev/video0 is not being registered for some reason.  I don't really understand the process of how devices are registered, is there a tutorial some other resource I can look up?  Is there a specific keyword to search on for what this process is called?  Thanks
<hmw> phillyj: that means you were _not_ lucky, not all Makefiles have that option.
<benjamin> cool that should work, thanks :)
<underdev> guntbert: and there is no firewall, at least i didn't set one up, and ssh into the machine works fine, scp from the machine works fine
<Guest73584> phlak_user and as I justated earlier mine doesnt give me the option
<underdev> its ubuntu 9.10 server
<benjamin> i'll let you know the apt switch i'm looking for if i remember it anyway lol
<Guest73584> phlak_user just stated*
<The_Wanderer> tripelb, let me know if the issue is resolved
<hmw> phillyj: You could do something like making the program again on another machine, or in a chroot, and take some measures to trace all files, that are created or touched, then you could make a script to remove the program from your computer. Another idea might be a find command for lately created files
<mac9416> benjamin, are you looking for the one that prints a list of packages that _would_ be donwloaded?
<Guest73584> phlak_user hate this laptop lol
<mnemon> Drahgkar: have you tried using different ips?
<Ge5i> hi
<underdev> since i don't seem to be able to either use scp or troubleshoot it, what is the prefered FTPd for Ubuntu server?
<benjamin> yeah, just so long as it doesn't take into concideration what is already on my system currently
<solid_liq> underdev, vsftpd works well
<hmw> phillyj: Installing from source has exactly this drawback. I tend to create an image of the partition, before messing around with it. Next time, you could use a Ubuntu boot USB thumb drive with partimage or any other backup tool
<guntbert> underdev: please try scp -v .... (to see what it is doing)
<mac9416> benjamin, oh, OK. I haven't seen that one. --print-uris is what I was thinking, but it'll only print URIs for packages that aren't installed.
<hmw> !hi | Ge5i
<ubottu> Ge5i: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<benjamin> i did it once before, a friend of mine told me the trigger, i just can't for the life of me remember. i know i'll figure it out again haha, i'll let you know when i do
<gh0st> hello y'all
<hmw> !hi | gh0st
<ubottu> gh0st: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<underdev> guntbert: okay, i did, let me pastbin it
<solid_liq> underdev, check my tutorial on scp, it may enlighten you as to how to make it work: http://solid.linux-coders.org/usingscp.html
<underdev> guntbert: ty
<Drahgkar> mnemon: the only other ips I have available are whatever dhcp my isp has.  It appears to work part of the time with dhcp during the system setup but not always.  I had it working yesterday before I changed something and totally messed up the install, but I can't seem to figure out what the difference is between my static ip setup I had yesterday and the static ip setup I have today.
<diskin> hi all, why one /dev/video device has crw-rw----+ attribs, and another crw-rw---- (without the "plus")?
<mac9416> benjamin, OK, cool. I'd like to see that.
<gh0st> what i need to learn to succesful use terminal, is it bash thing ?
<WillDeed> gh0st: Yes, Terminal is the gnome application for accessing a shell (bash)
<eye-zak> gh0st: the best full guide for bash is "Advanced Bash Scripting Guide" see your favourite search
<underdev> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/mfwP2hxr
<gh0st> thanks guys
<gh0st> soryy about these stupid question but i came from windows 7
<solid_liq> gh0st, yeah, learn bash, and read this to give you a lot more info than you'd expect by the title: http://miketdean.googlepages.com/thelscommand
<mac9416> gh0st, you might also find this useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<underdev> solid_liq: thank you, i'm looking at it now
<solid_liq> underdev, np
 * Macharo is now away: brb
<hmw> gh0st: good ressources are http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ and http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ
<gh0st> yeah and another question
<gh0st> what about cpp developing
<gh0st> what i need to get to write apps to linux or something
<solid_liq> gh0st, g++
<hmw> gh0st: sorry, that was the advanced guide, perhaps you want http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html instead
<guntbert> underdev: that doesn't tell me anything either :-(   hope for that tutorial ....
<solid_liq> gh0st, yeah, learn bash, and read this to give you a lot more info than you'd expect by the title: http://miketdean.googlepages.com/thelscommand
<a3ist> gh0st do you have experience programming desktop apps on other platforms?
<mac9416> gh0st, I personally like Python. They might be able to help you with that in #ubuntu-app-devel
<solid_liq> gh0st, read section 3 of that at least
<WillDeed> gh0st: are you wanting to develop for linux or just write an application that will run in Linux?  cpp is relatively advanced and overkill if you're not doing device handling or kernel programming.  Consider trying ruby, python, or perl
<underdev> solid_liq: that's what i'm doing.  oh well, there are other options :)
<underdev> gh0st- tcl is dead simple
<solid_liq> mac9416, if he's asking specifically about C++, he probably already knows it ;)
<emorris> hi, I'm trying to put together a video using PiTiVi, however, a video clip is in an unsupported format. What's the best way to convert this to a usable one? I've tried vlc and mencoder but then just produce broken, unusable results. Thanks in advance
<solid_liq> emorris, try handbrake then
<Loshki> emorris: what format is the video clip in, then?
<gh0st> willdeed; i don't know
<WillDeed> gh0st: what kind of application are you trying to write?
<solid_liq> WillDeed, C++ is not for kernel programming
<gh0st> normally i'm writing on windows 7
<WillDeed> solid_liq: right... sorry
<gh0st> games
<solid_liq> gh0st, you can always ask programming questions in ##linux-coders
<gh0st> and other tools
<solid_liq> games require C++
<gh0st> o love cpp
<gh0st> that's my hobby
<emorris> solid_liq, I'll take a look. Loshki, wmv
<solid_liq> scripting languages aren't fast enough for programming games
<durt> emorris, you might want to take a look at winFF in the repos
<underdev> winFF is so awesome
<WillDeed> gh0st: like someone else said, gpp
<guntbert> !ot | gh0st, solid_liq
<ubottu> gh0st, solid_liq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<asdfasdfasdf> hello im using kde 4.4.2 on fedora and maybe this thing already exists and i dont know how to set it up: i would like to press certain keyboard shorcut, say "ctrl + windows key" and then it would be awesome if it appeared a small box in the middle of the screen with shortcuts to apps i previously chose to appear there. i tried setting that keyboard shortcut to the applications launcher plasmoid but it doesnt do a thing. am i hallu
<asdfasdfasdf> cinating or can this be done?
<solid_liq> guntbert, it's is NOT OT
<CaptainTrek> can Ubuntu read/write to Macs / mac formatted drives?
<infid> i just created a new group with 'sudo groupadd web1' and added my user to it with 'sudo adduser infid web1' but when i type 'groups' it doesn't show web1, but it does if i do 'groups infid'. any idea why?
<solid_liq> guntbert, he was asking how to do development on Ubuntu.  Pay attention before going off with the OT idea
<tripelb> phlak_user,   The_Wanderer_  I did it. 1. gave me lots of warnings in terminal.. BUT did open up the file browser for the volume. BUT terminal is stuck in "a process" and doesnt give me a prompt or respond to a q.
<benjamin> Got it!
<Loshki> emorris: I agree with solid_liq, handbrake first. Failing that, ffmpeg or transcode
<emorris> durt, cool, just installing
<benjamin> i think
<benjamin> lol
<benjamin> apt-get build-dep -d vuze --reinstall
<emorris> Loshki, ok
<WillDeed> Can anybody point me to a tutorial on the process of usb devices being registered?  My Philips Fun Cam is listed in lsusb but it doesn't register /dev/video0.  I don't know enough about the process to search google effectively
<guntbert> solid_liq: programming discussions *are* off topic here
<The_Wanderer_> tripelb, can u read the partition where u want to store the torrent?
<solid_liq> guntbert, when someone is asking what they need to do programming on Ubuntu???  are your serious?
<dhalsimm> hi, did someone managed to make the panel thinner? I can't make it thinner than 24 pixels because of "Menu Bar" applet. It won't work unless you remove it.
<gh0st> is anybody give me the name of this channel to coders
<mac9416> benjamin, thanks, I'll look at that.  :-)
<gh0st> for*
<solid_liq> gh0st, ##linux-coders
<gh0st> thanks mate
<guntbert> solid_liq: last sentence from me in this case: how is programming on ubuntu different from any other linux?
<benjamin> no, that's not right, actually, i don't think anyway vuze depends on java and it didn't fetch java
<hmw> solid_liq: it is not really a support question
<pumpkin> i just made a fresh install of 10.04. All "apt-get install", aptitude installs or synaptic ops end in SEGFAULTs The packages are installed and working... Normal behavior or something to worry about?
<mac9416> benjamin, hmmm
<solid_liq> guntbert, easy: in Ubuntu, people are usually new to Linux, which means they don't know where else to ask, unlike with other distros
<michelle_> i need help configuring a dvd rom
<hmw> !ask | michelle_
<ubottu> michelle_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<diskin> hi all, why one /dev/video device has crw-rw----+ attribs, and another crw-rw---- (without the "plus")?
<hmw> michelle_: what exactly is the problem?
<solid_liq> guntbert, but I bet that rule comes from Mark Shuttleworth, right?  Oh wait, no, considering his background, it probably doesn't.
<Loshki> michelle_: they're usually plug and play...
<michelle_> Loshkia dvd's will not play in the dvd drive and i cant find the plugins
<hmw> michelle_: you could do:   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restriced-extras
<mac9416> benjamin, yeah, I don't think build-dep is the trick.  :-(
<diskin> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<maco> solid_liq: programmig discussion goes to that language's channel. for c, ##c, for C++, ##C++, etc
<michelle_> hmw thank you
<benjamin> yeah, it's fetching things for building packages i think
<hmw> michelle_: see diskins message, typo!!
<mac9416> benjamin,  right.
<mac9416> hmw, does ubuntu-restricted-extras get libdvdcss too?
<solid_liq> maco, what about ##linux-coders, the catch-all channel for programming?  isn't that better than referring someone to, say, ##c, where everyone is a jerk?
<hmw> mac9416: that was the point :) it installs a lot of codecs, and libdvdcss(2) should be amongst them
<gnubie> michelle_;  add the medibuntu repo for libdvdcss
<maco> solid_liq: didnt know that one existed, but i do agree that ##c is full of jerks
<mac9416> hmw, OK, just making sure. I couldn't remember if ubuntu-restricted-extras got libdvdcss.
<margraf> my intel 3495 don't work in protected wi-fi conections, someone can help me?
<maco> hmw: it installs a script that can pull in libdvdcss, mac9416
<Loshki> so many channels full of jerks. I was treated abominably on #openbsd...
<mac9416> maco, ah.
<hmw> mac9416: your question makes me feel uncertain; perhaps I was mistaken? I remember ... ah maco said it... got to dig it out
<solid_liq> maco, I think people should refer people to a channel like that rather than just saying, "oh noes, ot!"
<mac9416> hmw, yeah, it's been a while since I did it last.
<michelle_> gnubie how do i add the medibunu repo and waht does it do
<mac9416> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maco> solid_liq: programming discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic is common
<gnubie> michelle_;  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<mac9416> Not sure that helped.
<maco> solid_liq: there are quite a lot of programmers  in there
<solid_liq> hmm
<hmw> mac9416: michelle_ maco: probably after installing the restricted extras, one seems to need to do: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<maco> hmw: yeah that script
<dominicdinada> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<yosi1234> Question - If I need to install the driver for the LSI RAID Controller 9260-8i on Ubuntu , which driver would be compatible from tehir website
<yosi1234> http://www.lsi.com/storage_home/products_home/internal_raid/megaraid_sas/6gb_s_value_line/sas9260-8i/
<WillDeed> is there an advanced support channel to try to figure out my webcam issue?
<mac9416> hmw, cool. That sounds right.
<hmw> mac9416: i took that from my karmic "post-install" script... already forgot about the dvd thing
<delac> Trying to use Audacious's crossfade plugin, but it keeps hanging on various things. Anyone familiar with these problems?
<ani> FATAL: Error inserting saa7134_alsa (/lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-alsa.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ani> http://pastebin.com/NPBDYsCp  dmesg log
<mac9416> hmw, I guess that's what happens when you automate things. You forget how they work.  :-)
<pietr> hello, I need some help with sudoers file under ubuntu 10.04. I would like to run sudo command without entering my password every time. I've tried to add "peter   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL" after visudo  with no luck. all suggestions will be appriciated
<hmw> pietr: this should explain it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Remove%20Password%20Prompt%20For%20sudo
<yosi1234> Adaptec and LSI don't seem to have Ubuntu drives, just every other Linux OS - whats with that?
<tripelb> The_Wanderer_, Can I read it? I can see it in file-browser. I can see the directories. I can make directories and store files  on it, ie read and write.
<Flyingwatermelon> why do i have so many?
<yosi1234> drivers*
<Flyingwatermelon> http://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y376/FlyingWatermelon/computer-1.jpg
<phlak_user> pietr: sudo requires you to enter password only once
<emorris> solid_liq, yep! Handbrake did the job. Thanks!
<solid_liq> emorris, np :D
<dominicdinada> What is the Openoffice Database package so i can aptitude get? i searched OpenOffice and got like 300 matches
<CaptainTrek> ...
<hmw> phlak_user: not only once, for a period of time, the password is "cached"
<pietr> phlak_user: only for the same console
<CaptainTrek> isnt it dangerous to remove the sudo password?
<Synyster> can i upgrade / install ubuntu from the .iso file directly, or does it need to be burned and put into the cd drive?
<phlak_user> hmw: yes
<CaptainTrek> Synster: put the ISO to a USB drive
<CaptainTrek> will save you media, and you can erase the ISO later
<WillDeed> hmm... I just noticed... why does visudo run in nano on ubuntu?  Isn't visudo supposed to imply using vi?
<hmw> CaptainTrek: pietr: of course, it is dangerous to remove the sudo password. It might even be not supported.
<eye-zak> Flyingwatermelon: you have an old kernel, it is safe to remove if you upgraded
<The_Wanderer_> tripelb, hmm, did u set up the save to location in transmission properly?
<Flyingwatermelon> eye-zak how do I remove it?
<CaptainTrek> hmw: i know I changed sudoers to prompt for password every time, but... *shrugs*
<WillDeed> pietr: You might also consider using ssh keys
<hmw> pietr: you might want to look into pam-usb - use a USB thumb drive instead of typing the apssword
<Synyster> CaptainTrek: i don't have a USB drive to do that with... only option is to burn to disk, and i'm not sure i got the cds to spare.#
<wildbat> how do i check if i am root in script ?
<solid_liq> CaptainTrek, only if you aren't experienced enough
<CaptainTrek> solid_liq:  in what context?
<WillDeed> wildbat: whoami
<eye-zak> Flyingwatermelon: use synaptic, look for linux-image-2.6.<old version>-(generic|server) and remove it
<CaptainTrek> actually, find me in -offtopic to discuss this
<CaptainTrek> xD
<solid_liq> CaptainTrek, sudo passwd
<eye-zak> Flyingwatermelon: not sure why two for vista though
<CaptainTrek> solid_liq:  i never said i was removing it.  i actually have it prompt all the time
<Flyingwatermelon> one is recovery
<hmw> wildbat: if [ "$(whoami)" != "root" ] ; then
<motaka2> how to view powerpoint 2007 in ubuntu?
<Flyingwatermelon> how do i open synaptic eye-zak?
<solid_liq> CaptainTrek, I haven't used sudo except for sudo passwd since ubuntu was new ;)
<wildbat> Will3265, hmw, ^^ thanks
<CaptainTrek> motaka2: openoffice presentation?
<eye-zak> Flyingwatermelon: sorry, not looking at the whole thing ... i'm assuming you have 1 linux and 1 vista install ?
<Flyingwatermelon> correct
<CaptainTrek> solid_liq: i get that, but i've used linux for several months now, so dont worry bout me, i know mostly of what i'm doing
<eye-zak> Flyingwatermelon: system ->administration ->Synaptic Package Manager
<solid_liq> CaptainTrek, lol that's what you think after several months...  then in a few months, you realize there's still a TON you don't know yet.  I've been using Linux for 10 years now, so I've been through that process a few times ;)
<eye-zak> Flyingwatermelon: there seems to be something different with lucid grub mappings
<motaka2> CaptainTrek: something else
<Flyingwatermelon> eye-zak what does that mean?
<CaptainTrek> motaka2: i cant think of much else that works in linux, sorry
<eye-zak> Flyingwatermelon: sorry, don't worry it's not important... run sudo update-grub from a terminal and tell me what it prints
<WillDeed> motaka2: maybe installing MS Office under wine?
<Atokad> any alternatives to grub for dual boot menus?
<motaka2> WillDeed: i dont have anu windows
<ikonia> Atokad: in what respect ?
<Flyingwatermelon> eye-zak update command not found
<solid_liq> Atokad, lilo, but grub is better
<WillDeed> motaka2: wine is a windows emulator... you would have to have a license for MS Office though
<hmw> Atokad: lilo is said to still be around, but I think you would be very allone with it regarding support from here
<Atokad> ikonia: just curiosity always used grub i like to explore my options
<eye-zak> Flyingwatermelon: update-grub , did it get cut off ?
<solid_liq> Atokad, if it's the appearance you don't like, you can theme the grub boot menu if you want to
<ikonia> Atokad: grub is used because it's the most used and supported option
<ikonia> Atokad: there are a few alternatives with pros/cons
<Atokad> solid_liq: really sounds fun got any materials on the process
<solid_liq> Atokad, lilo used to be the default, but grub replaced it once it became superior to lilo
<solid_liq> Atokad, uh, just google for grub theming
<Flyingwatermelon> eye-zak pm
<ikonia> solid_liq: I woudln't call it superior, however it is a different approach
<Atokad> cool guys thanks
<Tigrastic> hey everyone
<eye-zak> Atokad: look in /etc/grub.d for scripts responsible for fonts and images
<hmw> !pm | Flyingwatermelon
<ubottu> Flyingwatermelon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Flyingwatermelon> hmw
<hmw> Flyingwatermelon: just trying to be informative :-)
<Tigrastic> I have a technical problem with my ubuntu 9.10
<hmw> !ask | Tigrastic
<ubottu> Tigrastic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<solid_liq> ikonia, then why did every distro switch to it?  grub is more capable, and it's pluggable
<phillyj> anyonw know how to get log files created? I want to run this  "find . -name "*" -mtime -3 "
<ikonia> solid_liq: I wouldn't say it was more capable, until recently lilo have more features especially in terms of raid support, however the dynamic menu system was more favoured so the majority switched to it
<hmw> !pm > Flyingwatermelon
<ubottu> Flyingwatermelon, please see my private message
<Tigrastic> normally the Internet works, but if the modem is restarted, then my web browser and email won't work, unless I restart the computer. How do I fix this?
<hmw> !paste | Flyingwatermelon:
<ubottu> Flyingwatermelon:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> hmw: what's with all the factoids ?
<solid_liq> ikonia, it worked on amd64 when lilo didn't, which is when I switched to grub actually
<Flyingwatermelon> oh thanks hmw
<WillDeed> phillyj: if you want to write to the system log, use /usr/bin/logger
<wildbat> Will3265, hmw, hmmm ~ that doesn't work well with sudo, any idea?
<hmw> ikonia: well...
<ikonia> solid_liq: yes, 64bit was a good example
<hmw> wildbat: because it gets evaluated before it is executed, it's different, when in a script
<phillyj> WillDeed: can i create a log and save it to the desktop?
<ManDay> Since I updated to Lucid Ubuntu is messed up at all places. Hibernation has vanished from Power management - Thunderbird has become weird, I can't connect to certain WLANs any longer - WTH is wrong?
<WillDeed> phillyj: try something like "find . -name "*" -mtime -3 2>/dev/null 1>~/Desktop/mylog.log"
<bluntz> 10.04 is BETA not yet LTS
<wildbat> hmw, and idea to check if i have sudoed?
<ikonia> bluntz: 10.04 IS lts
<solid_liq> bluntz, WHAT?  10.04 IS and has BEEN LTS for almost a full month!
<ikonia> bluntz: 10.04 has ended beta and was released
<bluntz> well its running like a BETA!!!1
<wasutton3-Laptop> i am having a strange issue with my laptop running lucid, when i wake it from suspend, network manager seems to go crazy and rapidly connects/disconnects and eventually crashes. does anyone have similar behavior?
<rsk> bluntz maybe time to stop smoking your nick :p
<solid_liq> pfft
<bluntz> haha
<ikonia> bluntz: please don't talk nonsense, it's 10.04 LTS, production release, it was released last mont
<hmw> wildbat: no idea at hand - do you really need it when you type the command?
<wildbat> hmw not a must but it will be nice looking ^^
<bluntz> it is not running like any other LTS I got
<wildbat> hmw, nevermind ^^
<guntbert> bluntz:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<yosi1234> If the Kernel 2.6.32 has native support for a device (MEgaRAID), you don't need another driver in the OS?
<Synyster> Due to the nature of linux and/or open-source software, bluntz, you're very welcome to not use Ubuntu.
<bluntz> slap full of bugs
<WillDeed> bluntz: you're doing it wrong :)
<hmw> wildbat: maybe you find something in http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ or you can wask in #bash
<ikonia> bluntz: if you need support, ask,
<wildbat> hmw, kk
<bluntz> I prefer to wait for a few updates befor I start to scream
<Hilikus> i'm using netbook remix and most of the times when i open anything it gets immediatly minimized
<Hilikus> any idea how to fix this?
<ikonia> bluntz: ok, then please wait without giving false information out
<bluntz> and for starters I want to remove pulse audio and get alsa to work again
<ikonia> bluntz: ok, that's do-able
<Jan\> debian5 installs fine but ubuntu 10.04 doesn't, go figure
<ikonia> Jan\: debian is different to ubuntu
<leader> yup
<Jan\> but ubuntu is based on debian
<ikonia> Jan\: that doesn't mean because debian works, ubuntu should
<leader> ubuntu is debian's son]
<Jan\> yes it does :P
<ikonia> Jan\: no, it doesn't
<Jan\> yes, it does
<Synyster> Darth Vader was a ruthless man, Luke was a kind man.
<ikonia> Jan\: then you're comment about debian working and ubuntu not would be valid
<ikonia> Jan\: however as they are not the same release, it doesn't mean they should work if one does
<ikonia> last Synyster
<pallgone> Synyster: no, vader got good again in the end :)
<maco> Jan\: they dont use the same kernel packages. or kde packages
<leader> what kind of linux that you use?
<bluntz> the only serious bug I got so far is it doent take my password everytime
<maddhat>  I'm trying to create a user for backups (need to ssh to the system).  how can i create a user with read only access to ALL files on the filesystem?
<maco> Jan\: and debian uses sysv init scripts, while ubuntu uses upstart
<Th3On3> want think i don`t understand why it is installed pulseaudio by default
<Jan\> maco, ok
<Th3On3> one think i don`t understand why it is installed pulseaudio by default
<acicula> Th3On3, its been in use for awhile now
<CaptainTrek> !offtopic | pallgon: Synyster:
<ubottu> pallgon: Synyster:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bluntz> got to reboot and then it USUALLY logs me in
<Th3On3> acicula i know
<Jan\> maco awnsered my question
<acicula> Th3On3, what would be the alternative?
<Th3On3> but never works like alsa
<Th3On3> :)
<acicula> alsa doesnt do what pulseaudio does
<leader> i use alsa
<leader> and it works
<niko-nojo> Anyone ever seen vlc player crashing on Lucid when trying to play *.avi ? Happens every so often
<leader> <niko-nojo> no
<Th3On3> acicula what does pulseaudio
<Th3On3> ?
<acicula> leader, you use alsa directly you mean, since alsa are the default drivers
<leader> my vlc player is worked
<leader> i mean alsamixer
<acicula> Th3On3, pulseaudio is a sound mixer, think of it as the traffic cop that governs where audio streams go
<maddhat>  I'm trying to create a user for backups (need to ssh to the system).  how can i create a user with read only access to ALL files on the filesystem?
<ubuntu-is-> Hey, I am trying to set up my ubuntu box as a router with webmin, I have dhcp working, I can ping the router form another machine etc, I can connect to the router, but I can't get internet.  I am using DSL to connect to the internet (The router box can get internet)
<prower> hello :> i'm using 10.04 (64-bit version), although my microphone isn't working i'm not getting any sound recorded in audacity when i try it?
<Th3On3> acicula  : and mic on skype or simple never works
<prower> (my microphone is working i mean :>)
<ManDay> Since I updated to Lucid Ubuntu is messed up at all places. Hibernation has vanished from Power management - Thunderbird has become weird, I can't connect to certain WLANs any longer - WTH is wrong?
<ManDay> Which package is PDFLATEX in?
<ikonia> maddhat: the file systems are read only by default anyway, if you look at / you'll see it's read only for everyone but root
<Azeotrope> ManDay: get a real distro then
<acicula> Th3On3, you have to tweak the skype settings, afaik skype works just fine via pulseaudio, at least it does for me
<maddhat> ikonia: oh ok. thanks
<ManDay> Azeotrope, such as?
<Azeotrope> ManDay: slackware
<hmw> prower: call "alsamixer" in a terminal and see, if there are channels muted
<maco> ManDay: texlive-latex-base
<Th3On3> acicula not tested on 10.04
<guntbert> !ot | Azeotrope
<ubottu> Azeotrope: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ManDay> maco thanks
<madjoe> is there any way I could enable sound notifications for a successful Internet connection?
<lundtor> anyone up for a command line plumbing question?
<Gryllida> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<acicula> Th3On3, well i had it working before 10.04 too, just try it?
<Azeotrope> don't get me wron, ubuntu is great but upgrading suks
<maco> Th3On3: i use skype with kubuntu 10.04 and pulseaudio just fine
<Th3On3> in 9.10 tried not worked ;)
<prower> hmw: it appears that they're unmuted from a quick check
<niko-nojo> Leader - its weird, only happened a cpl of times lately. I'm wondering if its something that has changed on my system.Is there a way to capture logs ?
<ubuntu-is-> Hey, I am trying to set up my ubuntu box as a router with webmin, I have dhcp working, I can ping the router form another machine etc, I can connect to the router, but I can't get internet.  I am using DSL to connect to the internet (The router box can get internet)
<Th3On3> ubuntu desktop
<lundtor> i want to go into every directory and rename all *.jpeg to *.jpg
<Th3On3> not kubuntu
<guntbert> !webmin | ubuntu-is-
<ubottu> ubuntu-is-: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<lundtor> this what i have so far: find . -type d -exec "cd {} && rename -v 's/\.jpeg$/\.jpg/' *.jpeg" \;
<maco> Th3On3: which is why i specified pulsaudio. because lack of pulseaudio is what usually differentiates kubuntu from ubuntu
<ubuntu-is-> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ManDay> Azeotrope, i choose ubuntu mostly for its well supported packages, slackware is rather a pita if it comes to finding drivers and so on - as is every other distro which isnt ubuntu in my experience. some people are ok with that pita so they choose whatever they like but i dont have to spare time for anything more than apt-get install ...
<leader> <niko-nojo> ehm... try to reinstall it
<madjoe> Is there any easy way I could enable sound notifications upon a successful Internet connection?
<guntbert> lundtor: #bash might be better suited
<Gryllida> I'm probably going to dualboot ubuntu and windows, what should I use to partition the disk? gparted right from the installer? paragon? or some other thing?
<acicula> maco, doesnt kubuntu use artsd on top of pulseaudio or just pulseaudio directly?
<leader> <niko-nojo> or download plugins for vlc player
<bluntz> I removed pulseaudio and nearly lost the whole box !
<lundtor> guntbert, ok, thanks
<Euthanatos> my libraries are broken or something
<maco> lundtor: find . | rename 's/\.jpeg$/.jpg/'
<WillDeed> maddhat, I think your backup user will need to have root privs... even though all the directories are world-readable, the files in them aren't necessarily so (eg. /etc/shadow)
<Euthanatos> a lot of programs i try to run complain they can't find a given lkibrary and yet synaptic says i have them
<Tigrastic> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10. Normally the Internet works, but if my modem is restarted, then my web browser and email provider won't work, unless I restart the computer, but software like Skype or Transmission still work. How do I fix this?
<niko-nojo> leader - tried reinstall - still happened - will look at plugings
<maco> lundtor: thatd go through all files in the current directory, recursively, and rename the .jpeg to .jpg
<ManDay> maco - is texlive a basic tex package aswell? i got texlive-base - should i throw if off the system or is it the base for anything latex aswell?
<bluntz> Does anyone have directions to remove Pulseaudio on 10.04 yet? if so plz post link
<maco> ManDay: i install all of texlive to get all the classes, styles, etc. i could possibly want
<acicula> bluntz, why do you want to remove pulseaudio again?
<WillDeed> One last try: Can anybody point me to a tutorial on the process of usb devices being registered?  My Philips Fun Cam is listed in lsusb but it doesn't register /dev/video0.
<ManDay> maco, absolutely not what i want
<ManDay> i hate latex you know
<bluntz> too many conflicts
<shootas> can some one please help my with my network problem? I cant mount the windows network on my linux pc. Please send my a PM if u can help
<maddhat> WillDeed: oh ok. i was just hoping not to have to enable root login over ssh
<ManDay> i only want as many things latex as ABSOLUTELY necessary. the fewer of that shit on my computer the better
<maco> ManDay: ah you want just tex without latex?
<maco> ManDay: no swearing
<ManDay> sry
<unb0rn> is anyone from Poland?
<ManDay> maco, no latex is what i "want" but i want as little of it as abs necessary
<Gryllida> !pl
<maco> unb0rn: #ubuntu-pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bluntz> acicula do you have the skill to remove it?
<WillDeed> maddhat, I wouldn't enable root over the network... I would make a user like you were going to, but you need to give it root privs
<Th3On3> bluntz : http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2008/10/29/alsa-instead-of-pulseaudio-for-ubuntu-810-intrepid-a-non-destructive-way/
<Th3On3> :)
<Euthanatos> A lot of programs i try to run complain they can't find a given library and yet synaptic says i have them. (Lucid)
<unb0rn> thanks :)
<quidnunc> Anyone know what options there are for building redundant or peer-monitored systems?
<lundtor> maco: exactly
<Euthanatos> not sure what to do about that
<maco> ManDay: you could try just getting the base package and then if you find more things you want getting those manually
<bluntz> lol not 810
<quidnunc> (customized processes)
<Flyingwatermelon> eye-zac
<acicula> bluntz, sure, im just not sure why you would want to, anyway whole thread about it here http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313253
<bluntz> I removed it on the older versions
<durt> Euthanatos, are these progs from the repos, or from elsewhere?
<eye-zak> Flyingwatermelon: hey
<ManDay> maco, thanks
<Th3On3> :)
<Euthanatos> elsewhere, repo is always out of date
<prower> i have an intel hda-based chip for sound, how would i go about setting the exact model for it so the volume mixer works properly?
<vvesley> hi o/
<Th3On3> bluntz it is done in same way
<vvesley> my name is vvesley
<bluntz> it didnt work like befor
<leader> i love beryl.....
<lundtor> prower, check the ubuntuforum
<ikonia> beryl is dead
<leader> compiz...
<WillDeed> maddhat, if you want to get REALLY granular, try making a user, doing the backup, and then checking logs to see what fails... then see what permissions are setup on those files and see if you can just add groups to your user... there might be some combination of groups that will get everything you need without strictly having root privs
<gartral> ikonia: not dead, just merged to compiz-fuzios
<bluntz> guess  I wait till the roar gets too loud
<gartral> compiz-fuzion
<leader> compiz-fusion
<maddhat> WillDeed: ok. ill give that a try. thanks for the advice
<durt> Euthanatos, then you need to resolve your deps one at a time, or check in the PPAs for pre-packaged programs
<ikonia> gartral: as a standalone project it is
<Euthanatos> durt i know how to build and do dependancies.  I HAVE the dependancies
<Euthanatos> the program just doesn't recognize
<lundtor> prower: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1323348
<leader> ubuntu is better than microsoft windows
<ikonia> Euthanatos: what are you trying to build
<WillDeed> maddhat, good luck.  I have a feeling /etc/shadow will be the most restrictive file, so if you can get that you should get most if not all
<Th3On3> acicula how can i provision samba4 from repo
<Euthanatos> it's prebuilt, Alien Arena 7.40
<Th3On3> ?
<DEMONFiST> hello all
<Gryllida> hey
<acicula> Th3On3, provision?
<Th3On3> yes :) creating the domain
<Bigshot> i am getting this error synergys: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Th3On3> for the ads
<DEMONFiST> im currently using irssi, but wanting a nice graphical irc client for ubuntu.. any suggestions
<ikonia> Bigshot: what are you trying to run
<lundtor> DEMONFiST: X-chat
<Bigshot> synergy ikonia
<ikonia> DEMONFiST: there are many, xchat is a popular option
<Th3On3> DEMONFiST xchat
<Th3On3> :) or mirc with vine
<Th3On3> :) or mirc with wine
<leader> DEMONFiST : yup, xchat
<Bigshot> ikonia, ?
<ikonia> Bigshot: where did you install it from
<DEMONFiST> thanks guys, i will check out xchat
<ikonia> !info synergy
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-6ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 611 kB, installed size 1476 kB
<Bigshot> alien ikonia
<lundtor> mirc in wine even though its foul play :-)
<ikonia> Bigshot: why ?
<leader> wine is not perfect i think
<Bigshot> it said so on debian based machines ikonia
<ikonia> Bigshot: that package is made for Redhat,
<Bigshot> rpm
<Th3On3> leader it works
<Th3On3> :)
<ikonia> Bigshot: as you can see synergy is in the ubuntu repos
<Bigshot> oh damn
<ikonia> Bigshot: rpm's are based on redhat systems so it won't work
<azi_> hm.. i would like to update a ubuntu system to the latest possible (10.04?). is there any command I could issue to achieve that?
<ikonia> !upgrade | azi_
<ubottu> azi_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<leader> but not for all exe
<Flannel> azi_: What are you currently on?
<bluntz> azi dont do it
<Bigshot> wat to do now ikonia
<ikonia> bluntz: stop it now
<Bigshot> how to remove it
<ikonia> bluntz: I told you earlier, we'll support you with your issues but don't miss-guide people
<azi_> bluntz: why not?
<azi_> Flannel: just a sec
<bluntz> its not ready for primetime
<ikonia> Bigshot: I'm not sure how alien manages packages
<azi_> Flannel: 9.10
<acicula> Th3On3, dunno what you are asking for exactly
<lundtor> rpm packages are crap
<azi_> Flannel: i think the machine should be updated to at least 10.x?
<ikonia> lundtor: no, they are not, but they are not compatible with debian machines
<ikonia> Bigshot: you'll have to remove the package, then simply install the package through the ubuntu package manager you like to use
<Flannel> azi_: Yeah, you can upgrade to 10.04. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades  outlines the process
<Bigshot> ikonia, k
<beij> actually not all rpm packages are crap suse packman rpms are great
<Th3On3> acicula : one samba4 git they have a script for creating the configs and all
<TheGunslinger> can someone tell me how to kill a backend process?
<ikonia> TheGunslinger: use the command "kill" on the process id
<ikonia> TheGunslinger: what do you want to kill ?
<TheGunslinger> did
<beij> killall processname
<quidnunc> TheGunslinger: pkill processname
<dksoba88> I'm trying to copy files from one partition to another, and for some reason the copying is going at 2.4 MB/sec. The files I'm copying are small, and large in number. I can usually copy to external drives at 30-50 MB/Sec. Anyone know why this is going so slow and/or how I can speed it up?
<grendal_grime> ok guys one issue
<acicula> Th3On3, i see, a script to configure samba4?
<TheGunslinger> guys it seems i cant do that
<TheGunslinger> gives me this error
<quidnunc> dksoba88: Are the drives on the same bus?
<beij> ps -e | grep name is also a way to get the process ID
<TheGunslinger> pkill: 5391 - Operation not permitted
<dksoba88> quidnunc, It's actually the same drive, which is probably part of the problem
<Th3On3> yeap acicula :)
<TheGunslinger> i know the process id
<acicula> dksoba88, many small functions will be slow in copying
<beij> sudo pkill
<acicula> *files
<ikonia> TheGunslinger: what are you trying to kill and why ?
<beij> most deamons run as root
<quidnunc> dksoba88: That is what I would suspect, but 2.4 MB/s seems far too slow.
<Th3On3> acicula : ./setup/provision --realm=samdom.example.com --domain=SAMDOM --adminpass=SOMEPASSWORD --server-role='domain controller'
<Th3On3>  :)
<acicula> Th3On3, what is the question you want to ask, be specific
<grendal_grime> for whaterver reason i have no network indicator on my taskbar
<Benkinooby> hi all. i want to compile wmcalendar for my fluxbox dock. i allready resolved all kinds of "missing file/package" problems, but now i am stuck with this errormessage http://pastebin.com/Xtm7yjCN is there anything i can do, or are all this errors originationg from the sourcecode?
<beij> well just for sure "init" is nothing you should kill
<dksoba88> quidnunc, acicula It seems like the process of reading one  small file and writing it somehwere else on the disk, would be slow. Is there a way I can force large reads to memory, then large writes?
<grendal_grime> i did the first time i booted it up then i installed nm-openvpn and it is no no longer there
<michelle_> i am having problems getting dvd's to play in an hp laptop
<quidnunc> dksoba88: Maybe you can try gleening some information from the output of iostat
<TheGunslinger> beij: Thank you it worked
<quidnunc> dksoba88: Yes. tar
<dksoba88> quidnunc, totally lost me there
<TheGunslinger> it was a process named backend and it took 100% of my cpu
<quidnunc> dksoba88: tar with cpio
<ikonia> Benkinooby: you'll need to talk to the developers on that as that's a conflict, talk to the wmcalandar developers
<TheGunslinger> dunno what it is
<eye-zak> michell_: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras and dvdcss
<dksoba88> quidnunc, so I can tar to the destination?
<DEMONFiST> any good streaming internet radio station clients
<Benkinooby> ikonia: ah ok... so i was right with thinking that this is a source code only problem?
<ikonia> Benkinooby: well, it's a conflict with some headers in ubuntu
<quidnunc> dksoba88: You cpio into tar and then untar at the destination. Give me a few minutes I can give you the invocation.
<greezmunkey> Benkinooby: what about line 5, would that be isther a link or directory issue in the make file??
<renardo> hi everybody ! does anyone know where the streamed files are in lucid ? i used to be able to find those in /tmp, but no more
<dksoba88> quidnunc, okay sounds good. No need for untarring, I'm just backing up some files before I erase windows
<onetinsoldier> DEMONFiST: Rhythmbox probably works good
<acicula> DEMONFiST, totem is pretty good with whatever format you try
<Benkinooby> greezmunkey: hmmm... i can change it to the wante form and see....
<tripelb> I have a drive that was a failed windows installation and somehow Transmission cant get permission even tho I can read and write to the drive. So how can I reformat the drive?
<ccd> I am using ext4, and when I do "setfattr -n testattr -v testvalue testfile" I get "setfattr: testfile: Operation not supported"... but when I do "attr -l testfile" I get "Attribute "selinux" has a 37 byte value for testfile" ... so it looks like files can have extended attributes... why cant I make a new attribute?
<greezmunkey> Benkinooby: probably a good idea the verify the lib location first though.
<greezmunkey> Benkinooby: er, header file
<Benkinooby> greezmunkey: ical.h?
<greezmunkey> Benkinooby: aye
<Benkinooby> kk
<vlt> renardo: What "streamed files" do you mean?
<quidnunc> renardo: Some files are temporarily stored in /tmp, others (like flash streams) are not.
<michelle_> i am having problems getting dvd's to play in an hp laptop
<thebruce> hey guys, how i tried out xfce, and it changed my login screen boot logo. how can i get it back to the lucid wallpaper?
<quidnunc> (at least not directly accessible)
<Nebukadneza> heho
<renardo> quidnunc ; that changed then, i was able to ls -ltr /tmp with the previous release... I mean the file is somewhere :/ Or is it all encrypted within the flash layer ?
<Tigrastic> leaving
<Tigrastic> "leaving"
<tripelb> I have a drive that was a failed windows installation and somehow Transmission cant get permission even tho I can read and write to the drive. So how can I reformat the drive?
<gbear14275> I'm beginning to administer a headless machine but am having problems figuring out if my two NICs are active.  I have one plugged into an internal network which is working.   I don't know though how to troubleshoot the other.  Anyone feel generous enough to help guide me in the right direction?
<Nebukadneza> i was just trying out ubuntu for the 2nd time (coming from a very cmdline centered system) - i though a desktop-friendly system like ubuntu would offer something like a battery applet for gnomes panel out of the box - however, i could not find one neither in the add to panel menu nor while apt-cache searching for battery applet
<gbear14275> goal being one internally facing nic and one externally facing nic
<dksoba88> tripelb, My preferred method would be to boot w/the live CD and use gparted
<vlt> gbear14275: ethtool shows the state of the nic
<dksoba88> tripelb, although you may not have to reboot and you may be able to use gparted directly from ubuntu
<vlt> gbear14275: `ifconfig -a` lists all devices
<quidnunc> dksoba88:  "find . -print -depth | cpio -ov > tree.cpio" will backup to a single file. "cpio -idv < tree.cpio" will restore. You can use pipes to get rid of the intermediate file: "find . -print -depth | cpio -ov | cpio -idv" but I'm not sure that that will be faster.
<devdz> Hi, is there any way i can delete "Empathy" from my ubuntu ?
<slow-motion> hi
<madjoe> Is there an easy way I could enable sound notifications upon a successful Internet connection?
<vlt> madjoe: Define successful internet connection
<onetinsoldier> devdz: try --> dpkg --purge empathy
<quidnunc> renardo: I do not think it has changed (unless an upgrade to flash has caused it to change). Are you certain you are looking at the same source (and that the source has not changed behaviour)? Can you confirm on an older install for the exact same source?
<dksoba88> quidnunc, Thanks a lot! I'll play around with it
<vlt> madjoe: `ping -a`
<madjoe> vlt: any established internet connection
<quidnunc> dksoba88: "info cpio" for the documentation
<Q-FUNK> hi!  how to I reset the gdm settings to its defaults?  I notice that default lucid installs use a pink background theme for gdm, but my upgraded host doesn't.
<dksoba88> quidnunc, already there
<gbear14275> vlt: It looks like ethtool is not currently installed.  Is it worth installing to use?  or is it only marginally better than using ip and ifconfig?
<costre> some script to play a sound if you're able to ping www.google.com for example?
<gartral> madjoe: i used to have a script thta beeped the pc speaker upon a sucessful ping...
<renardo> hmm, quidnunc, maybe the source changed how they do things :/
<corin_> "It is recommended that your private key files are NOT accessible by others. This private key will be ignored."
<corin_> ^ Is there any way to disable that message so that keys with bad permissions work fine?
<greezmunkey> madjoe: you could look into modifyling the ifupdown scripts
<madjoe> vlt gartral: thanks for the idea!
<vlt> gbear14275: ethtool can tell you the speed of the nic and if a cable is connected
<madjoe> greezmunkey: where could I find that script?
<Benkinooby> greezmunkey: my errormsg. http://pastebin.com/g21H9Sic still the same problem, just without the ical.h warning.... this seems to be a sourcecode problem...
<diineshin> oola
<diineshin> brasileiros?
<vlt> !br | diineshin
<ubottu> diineshin: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<greezmunkey> madjoe: you would trace through the process used to bring up your connection, there are a few possibilities.
<diineshin> who no is american
<diineshin> ?
<tripelb> dksoba88, soba=noodles : funny, I am going to use the disk only to download the liveCD to burn it and then see if I can install windows on it (if this win-cd will work) -- I have a wireless card I bought that didnt work and I need to check it out with windows because they dont support linux.
<greezmunkey> madjoe: is it wifi, ethernet, ppp - ?
<madjoe> greezmunkey: ping -a
<madjoe> greezmunkey: wifi
<chegney> I was looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems to provide me with a base system consisting of X gnome gdm and openbox, so I fired up the alternate install cd
<chegney> it's at the Select and install software stage and has been unpacking and preparing stuff for several minutes now and not let me select anything
<chegney> is it going to do that?
<michelle_> i cant mount dvd's in the drive
<gartral> why does ubuntu require sudo access for statistics and hardware listing?
<greezmunkey> madjoe: I'm looking at my setup - I use network manager, so it may take a short to drill through it.
<madjoe> vlt gartral: should I make ping -a on cron, like every here and there?
<chegney> I still have yet to see something that says "Install a command-line system."
<vlt> madjoe: Depends on your needs
<madjoe> greezmunkey: does network manager have any beep, or audio signal?
<Loshki> renardo: youtube flash still shows up in /tmp, but other players don't do that any more, to make it harder to steal video I expect...
<greezmunkey> madjoe: not that I know of.
<tripelb> madjoe, I'd like that too.
<Benkinooby> greezmunkey: thnx for your help.... i will try to fix it or in case write the developer
<madjoe> vlt: I'd only like to know when my router is reseted
<greezmunkey> Benkinooby: were you able to locate the path to the lib?
<Benkinooby> yes... this is why the problem disapeared http://pastebin.com/g21H9Sic ... but still there is a problem with the source
<greezmunkey> madjoe: you can use snmp for that, or have the router email logs to you...
<madjoe> snmp?
<greezmunkey> Benkinooby: yeah, I'd write the devs
<Johnny_101> hi guys!
<Benkinooby> greezmunkey: thx for your help
<gartral> why does ubuntu require sudo access for statistics and hardware listing?
<michelle_> how do i do a firewall
<michelle_> how do i do a firewall/
<greezmunkey> Benkinooby: thanks for nothing right ;)
<michelle_> ?
<grendal_prime> man this really sucks
<vlt> madjoe: combining a minutely cronjob, ping -c1 and beep or aplay should help
<grendal_prime> i cannot figure out how to get the gnome-network-manager to...well show on the systray
<Benkinooby> greezmunkey: :P atleast your time :D
<acicula> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<onetinsoldier> michelle_: i just use gufw. if you install it, you can find it here  System --> Administration --> Firewall configuration
<greezmunkey> vlt: yeah, if he wants a beep every minute that his connection is active!!!
<renardo> quidnunc : thx anyways ;) that data must be somewhere, tho ^^
<Johnny_101> michelle_: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<chegney> Does the alternate install CD allow you to just select a commandline install?
<chegney> It never gave me an option
<guntbert> chegney: no
<chegney> How can I get that
<onetinsoldier> perhasp ubuntu-minimal?
<flexor> On my box, "fancy desktop effects" still make it impossible to switch users.  The screen goes blank except for the mouse cursor.
<gartral> grendal_prime: it's a part of the indicator applet now
<michelle_> can someone help me fix my dvd player
<gartral> michelle_: what's wrong?
<onetinsoldier> chegney: perhaps the ubuntu-minimal .iso?
<michelle_> i cant mount the drive to play dvds
<madjoe> vlt: thanks.. I'll take a look is there any way to do it via contacting my router somehow... I'm not sure... I'd like to avoid pinging very often any server
<Johnny_101> michelle_: what dvd player are you using?
<KettleCorn> How do I set my Ubuntu Server to start rtorrent with a certain user when the system starts? (Like after a reboot, I want my user "rtor" to "screen rtorrent")
<chegney> okay, I'll try the minimal cd
<michelle_> its a built in to my laptop hp
<michelle_> johnny_101 how can i find out the type of dvd player
<vlt> madjoe: Pinging 8.8.8.8 once a minute won't kill them ;-)
<Johnny_101> michelle_: For burning stuff like that?
<grendal_prime> gartral: ok...and how do i enamble that?
<madjoe> vlt: what's 8.8.8.8? :)
<michelle_> johnny_101 for playing dvds
<gartral> grendal_prime: right click a panel, add too panel, add indicator applet
<acicula> madjoe, Google Incorporated LVLT-GOOGL-1-8-8-8 (NET-8-8-8-0-1)
<madjoe> lol
<madjoe> ok
<madjoe> thanks
<Johnny_101> michelle_: I am using VLC ?
<grendal_prime> ok now i have two of those installed and nither one of them is giveing me network interface information or vpn information
<michelle_> Johnny_101 yes i am using vlc
<Johnny_101> michelle_: It usually auto mounts it.
<michelle_> Johnny_101 it says unable to mount no permission i think
<gartral> grendal_prime: ok, thats odd
<madjoe> vlt: my ping -a doesn't produce a beep :) weird
<grendal_prime> the network...works..but i need to be able to connect to about 5 different vpns
<Mekzholan> Where's the official place to make my networking allways react to wake on LAN messages? (i.e. put the command "ethtool -s eth0 wol g")
<madjoe> vlt: is there any lightweight solution to produce a wave, or the mp3 file through a command prompt?
<michelle_> Johnny_101 it says not authorized
<vlt> madjoe: ping -a doesn't work for screen or ssh sessions AFAIK
<grendal_prime> and it would be nice to be able to set up..diff wireless connections without haveing to do all the fun stuff with the network interfaces file
<macman_> hi all tits confisuing
<macman_> lol
<vlt> madjoe: aplay is very lightweight
<madjoe> aplay... thanks, vlt
<tripelb> transmission is confused, It used to work. It says permission denied ah, I got one to work. I think the torrents might be bad.
<DEMONFiST> exit
<vlt> Mekzholan: I put that command to /etc/rc.local sometimes
<tripelb> madjoe, I would like to know how too.
<LinuxGuy2009> I  created an encryption key and I don't see in the right click menu to encrypt a file. Am I doing something wrong?
<Johnny_101> michelle_: http://www.detector-pro.com/2009/11/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<quark_> hi
<madjoe> tripelb: I think I'll write a bash script for it... and I'll use ping -c1 with aplay... then I'll add some if conditions to prevent aplay from running all the time
<vlt> LinuxGuy2009: What else did you do? What tool do you expect to encrypt the file?
<tripelb> madjoe, that is so beyond me.
<LinuxGuy2009> vlt: I thought that nautilus could encrypt it like I did in Jaunty.
<vlt> madjoe: A simple `ping -c1 -w2 8.8.8.8 || aplay file.wav` every minute should do it
<tripelb> transmission is nuts. Can I get a new one?
<madjoe> tripelb: I think I'll parse this URL and trigger the script when my IP address changes: http://checkip.dyndns.com/
<madjoe> vlt is a ninja
<acicula> grendal_prime, cant set the wireless AP's via nm-applet?
<vlt> LinuxGuy2009: Hmmm, isn't Nautilus a file browser? What did actually encrypt your file?
<tripelb> madjoe, I copied that into a file. Meanwhile, I have problems with more basic.
<grendal_prime> notification area..thats what you need
<LinuxGuy2009> vlt: In jaunty it was in the nautilus right click menu if I remeber correctly.
<grendal_prime> acicula: the nm applet was not running
<grendal_prime> or i couldnt see it anyway...you need to install the notification applet
<madjoe> vlt: I'll make it slightly more advanced to play some audio files if my IP has changed and when no Internet connection is detected (only once, of course)
<phillyj> how can i extract to a new folder? i tried -C but I need it to make a new folder and put the files in
<acicula> if (no_internet_connection) aplay elevator_music.wav
<vlt> LinuxGuy2009: I understand. But I doubt that nautilus itself did some encryption. What did the encrypted file look like? What extension did it get? I try to find out what tool you might need to install now on lucid that you had back on jaunty ...
<grendal_prime> ok thats working now thanks
<acicula> you need an encryption tool that adds itself to the nautilus context menu
<LinuxGuy2009> vlt: I don't have a clue.
<LinuxGuy2009> vlt: Should I just look in the software center and look for "encryption"?
<vlt> LinuxGuy2009: For encrypting files I'd use gnupg. Should be installed by default
<omps> oops so many folks
<omps> hi all
<omps> ?
<Johnny_101> tripelb : why don't you try vuze ?
<toxic> could someone help me configure iptables to have every outgoing connection on a choosen port go through a specific interface (now, everything OUTgoing goes to eth1, I'd like port 80 OUTgoing to use wlan0... but only port 80...)
<toxic> (using ubuntu-server)
<gianpon> hi everyone, I have a problem with the resolution of the monitor, which I cannot set more than 1024x600, and it's really unconfortable. Doing the ubuntu diagnostic I obtain that maximum shoul be 4096x4096. How should I do?
<KettleCorn> How do I set my Ubuntu Server to start rtorrent with a certain user when the system starts? (Like after a reboot, I want my user "rtor" to "screen rtorrent"). I'm trying running a .sh file via rc.local that contains "su - rtor screen rtorrent", but that just renders: /usr/bin/screen: /usr/bin/screen: cannot execute binary file
<tripelb> Johnny_101, This has been working for me all along. Till the last couple of days.
<Mekzholan> vlt: thanks! (that's the place I've got it now... but once in a while it doesn't work :()
<fcorm6_> hey all...does anyone use fs-driver?....did it work perfect..especially in "seeing" a drive that disappears after an Ubuntu install, on a second internal drive?....tks
<Johnny_101> tripelb : Then try re-installing it.
<tripelb> transmission, I am downloading to where I used to download even tho I changed the target folder. Huh.
<auk> anyone have suggestions for/favorite backup tool? just for a /home/user partition, weekly
<f0g> i just installed ubuntu but when it boots it gets past BIOS and then just sits at a black screen with a blinking line forever
<auk> just for a home-data solution, onto an external hard drive, no servers or industrial things going on...
<tonsofpcs> auk: tar
<f0g> any ideas?
<Johnny_101> tripelb : I really don't relay on transmission ; it sucks (half of the seeders are out of the transmission)
<tonsofpcs> f0g: what bootloader did you install?
<macman_> how is 10.0.4 ? anyone on it atm ?
<nejc> 10.0.4 is great
<f0g> tonsofpcs - whatever the installed put on.
<jatt> very fast
<tripelb> Johnny_101, what does it mean that "half of the seeders are out of the transmission" - I wish I had a better grasp on how it works.
<nejc> it's fantastic... the best ubuntu ever
<tripelb> Johnny_101, I thought that was a function of the tracker.
<tonsofpcs> f0g: it asks, if I recall properly
<Johnny_101> f0g : can you detail you hardware.
<rely> quit
<f0g> then whatever the default is... i don't remember there being any question about it
<f0g> It's an Acer aspire 5520.
<gartral> ok all. i have a realtek HDA audio controller, in windows i can reroute any input or output for what ever i want, how do i get this functionality in ubuntu?
<tripelb> My Ubuntu 9.10 will not play lala.com
<tonsofpcs> I don't think there was a default, and "do nott install" is an option.
<auk> tonsofpcs, i was hoping for a GUI utility, automated etc and incremental
<tonsofpcs> f0g: did you set this up as dual boot?
<f0g> hm. no, no dual boot. if there's no bootloader, that could explain it.
<gartral> tripelb: i believe lala uses DRM encryppled audio, you will never be able to play from them
<auk> tonsofpcs, I used to use Déjà Dup but I see it's fallen out of favor with ubuntu 10.04
<Johnny_101> tripelb : simply put it this way not fast enough ; where other have a better performance ability..
<vlt> auk: With history? rdiff-backup for example
<vlt> auk: else plain rsync
<DrGrov> Hello
<f0g> maybe then I will see if there is a bootloader installed
<tonsofpcs> f0g: I would recommend booting the install CD again and installing grub
<Readout> Hey all, I have a question
<tonsofpcs> hi, I don't.
<Readout> in my machine, I have two hard drives
<f0g> is there a way just to install grub without reinstalling everything else?
<Readout> (@tons :P)
<Readout> and windows isn't shutting down the second one cleanly
<Readout> its not a drive with anything but data on it, but it means I can't access it in Ub
<Readout> any advice?
<stealth-> Ummm, all my desktop icons appear to have dissapear and the desktop won't respond at all (eg: click and drag, right click). Everything else (including nautilus file browser) works perfectly, and this problem is persistant through X restarts.... Anyone know whats going on?
<fcorm6_> can Grub be NOT installed ....so I can use something else?
<eye-zak> f0g: it is possible from the install cd
<stealth-> fcorm6_: you can use lilo, but I don't think ubuntu supports that....
<arand> fcorm6_: You ned to reinstall that something else instead in that case, you don't "uninstall" grub.
<stealth-> fcorm6_: It would probably be easier to start with grub installed, then uninstall it and replace it with lilo
<eye-zak> Readout: switch it to FAT if it's small enough
<Audible> i hate pulseaudio, my mic wont work at all and alot of other people have same problem with the Asus P7P55D motherboard
<frojnd> Hello there. Since I don't get any reply on the forums I'll ask here. After upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 I'm not able to get into X. But that's not the worse. I can't even switch to the monitor mode (ctrl+alt+f1) I get black screen :( I have intel 82865G rev02 graphic card. In xorg.conf I edited Device section. I added a line: Driver "vesa" in hope to get into X but I also get black screen
<frojnd> Any ideas?
<fcorm6_> stealth...et.al.....thank u!1
<eye-zak> Audible: did you ensure the correct mic is selected with alsa-mixer
<Readout> eye-zak: I could, but its a 1tb drive, so i'd rather have it NTFS
<tripelb> <gartral> thanks
<eye-zak> Readout: i see... i never found a good solution, so i used ext3 and i could make it read-only in windows
<tripelb> Johnny_101, thanks. I'll see about Vuze then.
<Audible> eye : unless I completely missed that option, I only saw one possible mic
<mawst> Is there a way to undelete from ntfs in Linux? e.g. I had an ntfs drive and it got formatted (quick format) and I need to recover
<Readout> ez: damn, thanks anyway
<onetinsoldier> frojnd: you should take a look at this --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Intel%208xx%20X%20freezes/crashes
<eye-zak> Audible: ok, many audio cards are tweaky and require a certain set of options to work ... there may be something else that has to be on and at 100%
<Audible> eye-zak : i've been reading up and down the pages
 * Macharo is now away: brb
<Audible> my only thought was that it looks at the front panel mic
<Audible> since there is a bit of white noise when i try to record something
<Audible> but the rest of the audio output works normally
<eye-zak> Audible: pulse uses a mic selection in Sound Preferences, are there two mic's there ?
<ubuntu_> salut je suis nouvo je conpent rien q liunx
<jken418> !fr | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<eye-zak> Audible: correction multiple input options ?
<Audible> no
<Audible> eye-zak : only 1 mic
<frojnd> onetinsoldier: thanx
<frojnd> onetinsoldier: dunno really how to check what chipset I have :)
<onetinsoldier> frojnd: you're welcome. good luck
<eye-zak> probably alsa incompatability or a kernel issue, what version of ubuntu ?
<Johnny_101> mawst : Recover is never that easy ; use third party software (windows) to recover!
<Scunizi> In terminal I type "users" and my user name comes up 3 times.. Is that normal?
<Monotoko> Scunizi, each time you open the terminal it creates a new virtual logon
<jupii> n
<greezmunkey> Scunizi: that's normal
<auk> vlt: hmm thanks i'm checking it out now
<russss> right, I've just installed 10.4 and my sound isn't working, but I haven't a clue how to troubleshoot this new-fangled pulseaudio stuff. Suggestions?
<greezmunkey> Scunizi: try who for more details
<frojnd> onetinsoldier: do you have any ideas how can I get to the monitro mode? so I could pefrom some of the actions described in the link you gave me?
<Audible> eye-zak : Linux  2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:28:05 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<russss> (ubuntu hates my sound card)
<Audible> 10.04
<usr_> is there any application that can help me recover pictures from a formatted sd card?
<eye-zak> Audible: ok lucid, so i know some ppl have been backporting alsa because of issues, have you looked for a related bug in the kernel bugtracker, or the alsa bugtracker ?
<onetinsoldier> frojnd: i've never tried reading or following the suggestion on there... whatever it is. let me read it
<Audible> eye-zak : yeah, i have
<Audible> so i'm gonna try some stuff now, sound in ubuntu is a mess
<Audible> in linux in general
<Audible> which is bad
<Johnny_101> russss : where the drums playing when you login ?
<Audible> hopefully it will get better
<eye-zak> Audible: transition period
<usr_> is there any application similar to filescavenger to recover files from a formatted sd card?
<russss> Johnny_101: nope (although I think I have that switched off). Nothing is working, though
<eye-zak> usr_: i don't know filescavenger but there is at least 1 or two in the repositories, search it
<usr_> eye-zak, how can I look for it?
<onetinsoldier> frojnd: are you able to get to a command line at all when booting?
<Johnny_101> russss : check in system ; preference : sound.. for settings
<eye-zak> Applications->Ubuntu Software Center or System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<russss> Johnny_101: yep, done that. All appears to be correct
<russss> stuff does play, just doesn't seem to go anywhere
<eye-zak> frojnd: did you try booting with the "text  command line option ?
<Johnny_101> russss : sudo lshw -C sound
<eye-zak> usr_: testdisk is one
<x3464> If I install Ubuntu twice on a partition, can I use the same /boot or should I create two?
<VinceN> Good Afternoon folks, Have a sound question if anyone is willing.  Under older versions of Ubuntu if I needed to hear my microphones playback though the speakers all I had to do was unmute the appropriate playback in sound options.  However under Lucid the option does not appear to be there?  Can anyone tell me how to get this to happen?
<eye-zak> x3464: use two even if they are different kernels, the grub's will also conflict
<Johnny_101> russss : still???
<eye-zak> x3464: or you can have one with no seperate /boot
<onetinsoldier> frojnd: are you able to get to a command line at all when booting?
<russss> Johnny_101: lshw shows everything fine. I have 3 sound devices on this PC - HDMI on the gfx card, onboard sound and a PCI card which I want to use and everything hates.
<Johnny_101> russss : sudo /etc/rc5.d/S50pulseaudio restart
<russss>  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<russss> (anyhow I restarted the PC at least 3 times ;)
<eye-zak> VinceN: never tried to do that, but the old controls can be found by running alsamixer
<russss> oddly I can't get it to play even if I try and use aplay directly to the ALSA device, which should bypass pulseaudio entirely, right?
<eye-zak> russss: with pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions logging out will stop pulseaudio
<x3464> eye-zak:  Thanks!  My basic problem is that when I have two Ubuntu installs (encrypted LVM on both) on one drive and two /boot partitions I end up having to do an osprobe after every kernel upgrade...  :(
<eye-zak> russss: using something like aplay will play directly to alsa but pulseaudio must NOT be running
<Bizzeh> hi, is there any way in ubuntu to remove grub and restore the windows 7 bootloader as the standard bootloader?
<russss> ah, I'll log out and check that from the console.
<eye-zak> x3463: you mean on one, from the other ?
<xangua> Bizzeh: no, window's bootloader can't load any other OS than windows
<vlt> Bizzeh: Just write back the first 63*512 bytes from your backup disk ;-)
<VinceN> eye-zak: Tried that, I still cannot find the imput controls
<gartral> how do i alter the audio route in ubuntu
<Bizzeh> xangua: im not asking can i boot from the windows bootloader... and... yes it can... it can chainload... i want to remove ubuntu from this system compleatly as im moving it to its own system rather than dual booting
<jken418> Bizzeh: yes; restore the windows bootloader from your windows CD
<eye-zak> VinceN: type h in alsamixer to see: 'Space' toggles capture
<eye-zak> VinceN: F4 shows capture controls
<vlt> Bizzeh: Windows CD -> rescue -> fixmbr  or something like that.
<eye-zak> VinceN: F3 shows playback controls
<madjoe> vlt: I think this is the best approach.. modifying NetworkManager, or submitting a new feature request: http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/developers/
<gartral> whats the name of the pulseaudio manager?
<phillyj> where can i find where my log file is? I ran the command "-log run.log" for a program thats now running in the background
<x3464> eye-zak:  yeah, if the instance I am running can't see the other encrypted ubuntu install it will strip it out of Ubuntu.  So I have to make the encrypted LVM available and then osprobe.
<eye-zak> x3464: are they the same grub version, same kernel version ?
<russss> logged out, no pulseaudio, still doesn't work.
<x3464> eye-zak:  same grub and kernel.
 * russss double-checks it's plugged in.
<eye-zak> x3464: there are multiple things you can try depending on how much you can 'hack'
<michelle_> how can i find out what kind of dvd player i hav e
<michelle_> how can i find out what kind of dvd player i hav e?
<zykes-> anyone here running ubuntu under vmware ?
<maelaian> hey trying to install 10.04 from a cd. regular install failed. tried to boot into livecd. that gets giberish on the screen, its black and white and lots of characters like the = symbol. turned on the nosomething option, that gets me to the dots screen, which causes the keyboard lights to blink ( kernel panic ) i then set the noapci and acpi=off options, that gets me in the livecd. After clicking install and filling in all the options I
<eye-zak> x3464: the code used to probe for foreign OSs is in /etc/grub.d/30_osprober
<vlt> michelle_: lshw
<eye-zak> x3464: if you ensure the grub versions are in sync you can share the same /boot, but there could be problems
<Johnny_101> michelle_ :  hwinfo
<onetinsoldier> phillyj: i wasn't aware that.... command "-log run.log"   ...is supposed to create a log file. where did you get the idea that it does so? just wondering
<tripelb> I installed vuze with terminal and started it. Tells me that I need to update. Gives me a website. Is it for linux? can I update with terminal? why is ubuntu connecting me with a version so old it is "no longer supported"?
<tripelb> Johnny_101, see my post ^^ just above
<maelaian> Can anyone assist me? Im in the install from the livecd and when i hit install it kicks me back to the fill in the info page.
<x3464> eye-zak:  thanks...  I'll take a look into it.
<gartral> whats the name of the pulseaudio manager?
<michelle_> is there a command to get a complete set of packages need to run an hp pavillion entertainment pc
<michelle_> ?
<tripelb> maelaian, fill it in. It checks the language again.
<eye-zak> gartral: paman
<maelaian> fill what in? its already filled in, i hit install, it gets to 15% and goes back
<tripelb> I installed vuze with terminal and started it. Tells me that I need to update. Gives me a website. Is it for linux? can I update with terminal? why is ubuntu connecting me with a version so old it is "no longer supported"?  Johnny_101 what do I do now?
<xangua> tripelb: what version of ubuntu¿ you can maintain vuze and other apps updated with a PPA, getdeb, marking proposed and/or backport updates
<onetinsoldier> phillyj: you can try it like the following if you want(example of logging the 'make' command) --> make > make.log 2>&1
<gartral> eye-zak: umm.. pulse is borked... im getting diamonds with questionmarks in console after trying to start pamon
<phillyj> onetinsoldier: umm, my prof told me to use this command; i'm not too sure he used ubuntu, oops
<eye-zak> gartral: lol ... paman is deprecated btw
<tripelb> xangua,  I have 9.10. I have no understanding of the rest of your sentence. PPA? getdeb backport
<eye-zak> gartral: run pactl ?
<onetinsoldier> phillyj: roger. ok, try this -->    command > command.log 2>&1
<phillyj> onetinsoldier: so where are these log files saved to?
<xangua> tripelb: https://launchpad.net/ http://www.getdeb.net/
<xangua> !backport | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<badcloud> is there a program that can upgrade (using git-clone for example) all software not covered by synaptic?
<gartral> eye-zak: is it's depreciated, why is it installed by default.. and why would you instruct me too run it?!?
<onetinsoldier> phillyj: in my example, the log file will be created in the directory you are currently in. the dir where you executed the command
<Johnny_101> tripelb : http://www.detector-pro.com/2010/05/install-vuze-on-ubuntu-10-04.html
<michelle_> i need help making my dvd rom work
<eye-zak> gartral: it should still work ... but it is the pulse audio manager
<phillyj> onetinsoldier: oic; hey, my run.log file that i made with -log is there
<onetinsoldier> phillyj: if you want it to go into, let's say... /var/log, then do it like this i think would be the way....    make > /var/log/make.log 2>&1
<gartral> eye-zak: pactrl wants arguments.. all i want is a gui to reroute my sound
<tripelb> Johnny_101, looking
<onetinsoldier> phillyj: ok, cool
<onetinsoldier> phillyj: so your professors method does work then :-)
<eye-zak> gartral: sorry i missed one of your posts, Sound Properties is the simple way
<tripelb> Johnny_101, I dont have 10.04 That's what I am trying to get. I give up for now.
<onetinsoldier> phillyj: or did you have to use my method?
<phillyj> onetinsoldier: i think the -log works for the program, but not for ubuntu in general (?)
<vitamin-carrot> michelle_: whats it doin?
<eye-zak> gartral: alsamixer (in the terminal) is the complex way
<onetinsoldier> phillyj: ahh, i see
<gartral> eye-zak: my problem is that i have some 10 different audio jacks, and speakers plugged in all over the house, ubuntu thinks i have a 7.1 surround settup.. which is wrong. i want ALL outputs mirroring the SAME stero output.
<onetinsoldier> phillyj: make sense
<Johnny_101> tripelb : Then what do you have ??? will get a clear picture..
<onetinsoldier> phillyj: makes* sense
<eye-zak> gartral: ahh i see... let me think
<michelle_> vitamin-carrot it wont mount
<toxic> could someone help me configure iptables to have every outgoing connection on a choosen port go through a specific interface (now, everything OUTgoing goes to eth1, I'd like port 80 OUTgoing to use wlan0... but only port 80...) (using ubuntu-server)
<michelle_> vitamin-carrot and i cant play any dvds
<eye-zak> gartral: you will want to edit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<tripelb> Johnny_101, 9.10
<Johnny_101> michelle : Please specify you hardware..
<gartral> eye-zak: i also need to figure out how to re-route inputs as outputs (which works in windows xp and 7)
<thomas82> witam ;) pomozcie bo zrobilem mega blad.... utworzylem czysta tablice partycji ......... nie na tym dysku ;]
<thomas82> jak zrestartuje to koniec....
<eye-zak> gartral: default-channel-map controls how channels are mapped to the outputs
<thomas82> sorry...
<thomas82> I thought that i'm on polish channel :P
<michelle_> johnny_101   Model: "TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632N"
<Chamunks> I did a ddrescue on a portable TB drive and trying to determine the partitions I get this garbage can someone possibly help me understand whats happening as this is my first time doing this.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/438034/
<bsmith093> thomas82 what was that?
<gartral> eye-zak: thank you!
<michelle_> is that what u need
<eye-zak> gartral: paman would have been your best option, but pulseaudio supports "Monitors" which route audio input to output
<dacs> hi guys, i have sucessfuly installed skype on my 9.10 , but i can't get the mic to work
 * Macharo is now away: brb
<dacs> hp mini laptop
<zykes-> how do i get single user in ubuntu ?
<zykes-> 10.04 LTS
<thomas82> anyway, guys please help me.... Unfortunatelly I've created an empty table partition (not on the disk I wanted) in GParted.... There is no "undo"... :/
<Johnny_101> michelle : Please specify you complete hardware.. ( "TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632N") simply ins't enough..
<thomas82> is there any chance to avoid system reinstalation ?
<bsmith093> no
<bsmith093> im pretty sure you're screwed
<gartral> eye-zak: this is what pamon does http://imagebin.ca/view/F7GhTcTY.html
<mgolisch> thomas82: did you write something to the disk allready?
<mgolisch> thomas82: if not you can use testdisk to reconstruct the partition table
<Johnny_101> tripelb : http://www.linuxinet.com/free-linux-software/azureus-vuze-4-2-0-2-linux-one-most-popular-bittorrent-client-linux.html
<dacs> i need help getting my mic to work in my hp mini please
<michelle_> johnny_101 what other info do  u need where do i get it
<eye-zak> gatral: paman, not pamon
<bsmith093> you can rebuild a part table
<zykes-> nobody knows?
<mgolisch> thomas82: it reads the disk sector wise and tries to reconstruct the partitiontable from the detected filesystems
<eye-zak> gatral: you may need to install the paman package
<bsmith093> i didn't know that was possible?
<thomas82> I didn't but this is my "/" disk.. so system writes all the time something...
<eye-zak> gatral: pamon monitors the raw pulseaudio stream ??
<mgolisch> thomas82: you could try testdisk from a livecd
<dacs> thomas82: did you write the table actually
<gartral> eye-zak: theres no such program "default-channel-map"
<vitamin-carrot> sorry had to make french toast
<thomas82> dacs: I've just press "Device / Create new partition table"...
<vitamin-carrot> michelle_: so it wont mount
<gartral> eye-zak: please be more careful when typing my name, i almost didnt see those posts
<eye-zak> gartral: default-channel-map is an option in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<dacs> guys can someone please help me troubleshoot why my hp mini mic not working
<vitamin-carrot> michelle_: and you know it works otherwise you wouldnt have been able to install
<Monotoko> i have a tablet which isnt supposed to run ubuntu, but it does with some minor hicks...one of them being the fact that the LAN cant be managed from the network manager...how can i setup a shared LAN connection from the terminal??
<eye-zak> gartral: sorry about that... gartral run paman, not pamon
<michelle_> vitamin-carrot right
<Chamunks> I did a ddrescue on a portable TB drive and trying to determine the partitions I get this garbage can someone possibly help me understand whats happening as this is my first time doing this.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/438034/
<thomas82> after reboot it wont boot anymore then...
<dacs> thomas82: nothing will apply until you write it
<michelle_> vitamin-carrot i just installed ubuntu last night
<vitamin-carrot> michelle_: under the liveCD does it work there?
<Scunizi> Thanks Monotoko & greezmunkey .. sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.. been busy in another channel doing scp diagnostics
<Chamunks> Is there any way to tell how much longer Its going to take for this ddrescue?
<michelle_> vitamin-carrot it did last night
<Johnny_101> michelle_ : Are you using 10.4 ??
<Monotoko> no worries Scunizi,  Chamunks, why did you try to do it on a fdisk on a .img file??
<Monotoko> *.dmg file
<gartral> eye-zak: why are needed settings programs not installed by default? i thought this was fixed in 8.10 two years ago!
<dacs> thomas82: sorry bud , can't help you
<vitamin-carrot> michelle_: noones played around with your innerds as far as your aware?
<michelle_> vitamin-carrot i believe so
<Chamunks> Monotoko, is there a better way?  I'm really unsure of how to do any of this I'm just running from the ubuntu howto for disk recovery.
<eye-zak> gartral: because it is deprecated and Sound Preferences is supposed to replace it, but they are waiting on some features from upstream pulseaudio before they implement it
<thomas82> dacs: Anyway thanks a lot.. I need to think few times next time.... ;]
<onetinsoldier> zykes-: i thought i'd let you know that i'm curious about what you mean when you ask... "how do i get single user in ubuntu ?"  not that i'd know the answer, but i don't know what you mean. how about a little more detail in your question?
<mux_> Did the "Startup Applications" application get purged from the 10.4 release? If so, what are the alternatives now for starting applications at session login? Most of the stuff I have found on google pertains to =< Ubuntu 9.04
<eye-zak> gartral: you may want to read about pulseaudio on their wiki... they have lots of info ... but it can be a bit confusing
<Johnny_101> michelle_ : No need to get frustrated..just keep trying..
<vlt> Monotoko: I wonder what hardware could cause network manager refuise to work properly. Aren't network devices handles by the kernel?
<vitamin-carrot> brb gotta finish french toast
<gartral> eye-zak: well.. i still dont see how im supposed to configure my routes..
<gartral> eye-zak: paman is only showing info and volume bars..
<Monotoko> vlt, im not sure as the image was created by someone else (the ubuntu needs modifying to work properly)
<michelle_> vitamin-carrot not even the live cd will work unless i boot from cdrom
<Chamunks> Monotoko, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<gartral> eye-zak: why is it so hard to just add a toggle "turn input into output"
<eye-zak> gartral: it's not really easy ... paman allows you to load and unload pulseaudio modules and control them it's the best we've got for now
<michelle_> Johhny_101 : how do i get the hardware info i need to get this working
<thomas82> yupi :)) mgolisch it looks like testdisk has helped :))
<eye-zak> gartral: it's not, it just hasn't been done... you should file a bug as feature request
<Chamunks> Monotoko, I'm specifically at this point ddrescue --no-split /dev/hda1 imagefile logfile   but its sitting here "Trimming Failed Blocks" but isnt giving me any indication or progress what so ever.
<vlt> Chamunks: 0 bytes but a partition table? Looks weird
<Johnny_101> michelle_: using a laptop ?
<gartral> eye-zak: why is ubuntu using such an unstable audio core!
<onetinsoldier> michelle_: sudo lshw | less   -or-   sudo lshw-gtk   (might need to install the gtk version first if you want to run it)
<Monotoko> Chamunks, have you read the man page for ddrescue? It will probably have a "verbose" switch
<Chamunks> vlt, the whole thing looks weird
<Chamunks> Monotoko, I've just kindof tried the default stuff to avoid any noob mistakes but I will poke around the man page.
<eye-zak> gartral: thhere are profiles in Sound Preferences ->Hardware tab that were supposed to be all you need ... but they are not
<vitamin-carrot> :( i burnt my french toast
 * vitamin-carrot cries
<onetinsoldier> vitamin-carrot: aww :-(
<zykes-> onetinsoldier: how to get singleuser mode in ubuntu...
<zykes-> 10.04 lts
<russss> arrgh, I rebooted and my monitor setup broke :(
<onetinsoldier> !details | zykes-
<ubottu> zykes-: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Monotoko> zykes-, boot into recovery mode from the GRUB menu
<vlt> zykes-: add "single" to kernel cmdline
<Chamunks> vlt, the original drive has about 270 bad sectors reported by SMART and its allready taken 4 full weeks to get this far.
<mux_> Did the "Startup Applications" application get purged from the 10.4 release? If so, what are the alternatives now for starting applications at session login? Most of the stuff I have found on google pertains to =< Ubuntu 9.04. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup is no longer relevant to 10.4 as neither the "Sessions" or "Startup Applications" files are non-existent as far as I can tell.
<vlt> Chamunks: hell, 4 fscking weeks?!?
<onetinsoldier> Monotoko: thank you. i thought maybe that was what he was looking for, but wasn't at all sure
<zykes-> Monotoko: i never get any grub menu for some weird reason
<michelle_> johnny_101 yes i am on a laptop
<usr_> anyone knows if here is any gui app on ubuntu to rever lost pictures from an sd card?
<Chamunks> vlt, my word, I even bought a UPS for this so my system hasn't shut down in 4 weeks doing this.
<gartral> Monotoko: is ubuntu the only os you have installed?
<ubuntu-hates-me> Hello, I have installed ebox to do myubuntu router configuration, but I am running into a problem where I can ping the ubuntu machine, loginto the ebox web admin, but I can't get any internet on one of the local machines (I can get internet on the ubuntu machine though, it's using pppoe)
<Chamunks> vlt, I'm really not feeling waiting another 4 weeks for this thing to trim failed blocks if its not even going to tell me its ETA...
<daftykins> ubuntu-hates-me: IP forwarding been disabled?
<Monotoko> gartral, its not installed as such...its running from an External Harddrive, the device itself only has a memory card inside
 * Macharo is now away: brb
<Johnny_101> michelle_: e.g. Model, No...??
<ubuntu-hates-me> daftykins: how cna I check that on ubuntu
<Chamunks> Monotoko, it does have a verbose mode I'll flip that on and see if anything good comes of it.
<daftykins> ubuntu-hates-me: open a terminal, "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<ChrisC_> Hi can anyone help. My WiFi keeps disconnecting. Is there anything I can do?
<gartral> Monotoko: if ubuntu is the only os grub found at boot, it just skips the grub-promt and boots the highest kernel, you ned to boot while holding Shift if you want to see the kernal list
<ChrisC_> Ubuntu 10.04
<Johnny_101> michelle_: The Point is we check with the Hardware compatibility for Ubuntu..
<vlt> Chamunks: I think ddrescue first writes everything it _can_ read to the outfile, later tries to fill gaps. What does the logfile look like? And when has it changed last?
<ubuntu-hates-me> daftykins: it replies with 0
<vlt> Chamunks: Telling an ETA for disk rescuing is near to impossible, though
<onetinsoldier> Chamunks: don't use a failing drive. you're doomed for failure if s.m.a.r.t. says the drive is going bad
<Monotoko> gartral, i believe you have me confused with zykes-
<Chamunks> vlt, the log file is almost 2MB's!
<daftykins> ubuntu-hates-me: yeah that's wrong then. type: echo 1 >> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<daftykins> ubuntu-hates-me: then cat it again and check it's been set to 1
<gartral> zykes-: if ubuntu is the only os grub found at boot, it just skips the grub-promt and boots the highest kernel, you ned to boot while holding Shift if you want to see the kernal list
<Johnny_101> michelle_: or if any others of the specified..had the same problem.!~
<Chamunks> vlt, the sectors are pretty similarly named so I'm having a hard time determining if anythings changing.
<gartral> zykes-: or in your case, boot into the recovery mode
<ubuntu-hates-me> daftykins: I cant, even as sudo, says permission denied
<Monotoko> i have a tablet which isnt supposed to run ubuntu, but it does with some minor hicks from an external USB drive...one of them being the fact that the LAN cant be managed from the network manager...how can i setup a shared LAN connection from the terminal??
<vlt> Chamunks: What's the file'S mtime?
<Chamunks> onetinsoldier, aye sir I'm really hoping that I can just pull as much data off it using ddrescue before it fully crashes n burns.
<Chamunks> vlt, mtime?
<michelle_> johnny_101 this is all i have -cdrom
<michelle_>              description: DVD-RAM writer
<michelle_>              product: CDDVDW TS-L632N
<michelle_>              vendor: TSSTcorp
<michelle_>              physical id: 0.0.0
<FloodBot3> michelle_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michelle_>              bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0
<onetinsoldier> Chamunks: roger that. good luck :)
<vlt> Chamunks: You could make a copy of the log file, after 5 minutes another one and then compare them (diff a b)
<eye-zak> Monotoko: does network manager say it is disabled, or does not see it at all
<daftykins> ubuntu-hates-me: ok i typed it wrong then, perhaps one >
<daftykins> ubuntu-hates-me: or echo "1" > ...
<gartral> eye-zak: you giving up?
<eye-zak> jonny_101: my dell inspiron 6400 has TSL63B if that helps
<Monotoko> eye-zak, it says "device not managed" its a known issue but it will come up from terminal
<vlt> Chamunks: or simply run tail -f on it
<Chamunks> onetinsoldier, its quite a bit of irreplaceable data this stuff almost makes me try religion to see if it will help LOL...
<mux_> Did the "Startup Applications" application get purged from the 10.4 release? If so, what are the alternatives now for starting applications at session login? Most of the stuff I have found on google pertains to =< Ubuntu 9.04. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup is no longer relevant to 10.4 as neither the "Sessions" or "Startup Applications" files are non-existent as far as I can tell.
<michelle_> johnny_101 here http://paste.ubuntu.com/438040/
<ubuntu-hates-me> daftykins: it is 1 now
<eye-zak> gartral: i guess so
<Monotoko> eye-zak, i just need to set up a shared connection from terminal and i should be fine...im just not sure how
<daftykins> ubuntu-hates-me: try to get online from a client now
<ubuntu-hates-me> daftykins: nothing
<gartral> eye-zak: well could you tell me what im supposed to be doing with that config file
<eye-zak> Monotoko: you can edit /etc/fstab ... what type of "shared connection" a bridge ? or just ip forwarding?
<maelaian> Can anyone assist me? Im in the install from the livecd and when i hit install it goes to 15% "detecting file systems" then kicks me back to the fill in the info page I already filled out.
<Appl6> ubuntu-hates-me: daftykins: The problem is that sudo applied only to the echo, but the IO redirection was still performed as an unprivileged user.
<ChrisC_> Can anyone help me with my WiFi? It keeps disconnecting.
<vlt> Chamunks: But I don't know whether ddrescue always appends to the logfile. If not, tail -f won't help much.
<daftykins> ubuntu-hates-me: so is this router box running DHCPd?
<ubuntu-hates-me> daftykins: yes
<Chamunks> it seems to be doing pretty good so far keeping up to the logfile
<ubuntu-hates-me> daftykins: I set up everything through ebox
<daftykins> ubuntu-hates-me: hmm is that just an iptables frontend?
<eye-zak> gartral: i'm not exactly sure, the manpage is at pulse-daemon.conf
<michelle_> johnny_101 here http://paste.ubuntu.com/438040/
<Monotoko> eye-zak, i have a computer with no wifi, that i would like to connect to the ubuntu device, and use its wifi
<ubuntu-hates-me> daftykins: It's a front end for networking services, so I assume so
<Chamunks> vlt, tail -f should just display a few lines?
<michelle_> johnny_101 that is all the info i have on my dvd player
<daftykins> ubuntu-hates-me: you might wanna check the rules it's got set then. sounds like it's blocking everything :D
<gartral> eye-zak: how the hell can a manpage be INSIDE a conf file
<Johnny_101> michelle_ : so you are unable to mount CD/DVD into the Drive ! that correct?
<eye-zak> Monotoko: ok, so you probably need forwarding i'm assuming wireless is now connected
<Monotoko> eye-zak, yes it is
<daftykins> ubuntu-hates-me: as that's not Ubuntu related you're best off finding somewhere more appropriate though
<vlt> Chamunks: tail shows the last 10 by default, -f means follow
<eye-zak> gartral: type man pulse-daemon.conf ... but i suggest you look at the pulseaudio wiki
<onetinsoldier> Chamunks: omg, i hear you. i understand
<michelle_> johnny_101 correct
<trism> mux_: make sure gnome-session-bin is installed, that is the package that provides gnome-session-properties, which is the Startup Applications menu item (it is still there, don't know why you don't see it, try running gnome-session-properties from the terminal)
<gartral> eye-zak: i am, i'm having trouble finding relavent info
<ubuntu-hates-me> daftykins: it is set to allow all
<eye-zak> Monotoko: so type ifconfig -a to see what you wired device is called (probably eth0)
<ubuntu-hates-me> daftykins: wait
<daftykins> ubuntu-hates-me: clearly it's not then ;)
<ubuntu-hates-me> it works now
<eye-zak> gartral: that is why i'm not sure what to tell you
<Monotoko> eye-zak, yepp
<Chamunks> onetinsoldier, RaidZ for the win from here out... Though having a 5tb raidZ is a bit overkill but I dont think so badly about it after this long of a recovery.
<daftykins> ubuntu-hates-me: ok so if it doesn't work again after a reboot, the setting i said helped
<ubuntu-hates-me> daftykins: it works I just hit save configuration again after we changed the cat thing
<daftykins> =]
<ubuntu-hates-me> daftykins: now it works
<daftykins> win
<ubuntu-hates-me> daftykins: thanks :D
<eye-zak> Monotoko: then edit /etc/network/interfaces
<onetinsoldier> Chamunks: roger that :-)
<vlt> Chamunks: If it's THAT important data I would consider giving it to someone professional instead of scratching the surface for 4 weeks ...
<Chamunks> vlt, fair I was looking for the answer too only kindof explained it than you spelled it out for me n saved me the fuzz :D thanks lol
<ChrisC_> brb, someone tell me why my wifi keeps disconnecting. It did not on Ubuntu 9.10
<Johnny_101> michelle_ : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<mux_> trism: That worked, not sure why it's not on the dropdown. Any idea if it is usually on the 10.4 distro menu with a default install? If not, I might just update the wiki to include that command.
<vitamin-carrot> Does anyone know how to have DockbarX working with AWN 0.4.0?
<mux_> trism: Thanks!
<Chamunks> vlt, well its not thousands of dollars important
<Monotoko> eye-zak...what do i want to put in here?
<trism> mux_: yes it is there by default
<ubuntu-hates-me> daftykins: thanks very much! bye
<mdr> why would you want to vitamin-carrot?
<onetinsoldier> Chamunks: what vlt said.. proffesional help may be called for here
<eye-zak> Monotoko: hold on typing into pastebin
<michelle_> johnny_101 i will check it out
<Monotoko> eye-zak, cheers :)
<vitamin-carrot> mdr: i am an eyecandy whore -:P
<trism> mux_: if you edit the menu, check to see if it is there, just not checked
<mdr> ok well they perform the same function
<Chamunks> vlt, onetinsoldier just wish I had my own clean room and another drive exactly like this one lol.
<onetinsoldier> Chamunks: i hear ya
<mux_> trism: Already did, it wasn't on the list at all~
<TheGunslinger> what is the update-apt-xapi command for?
<mdr> if you are having an issue getting them to work together it is likely because the maker of at least one of them (I'm going to bet AWN) made it so it wouldn't
<eye-zak> Monotoko: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/438042/ (replace eth0 if you need to)
<mdr> what happens when you try? vitamin-carrot
<onetinsoldier> anyone need help getting mouse x-cursor theme installed from a .tar.gz? i can help...  :-)
<Chamunks> vlt, looks like this tail -f isnt moving much (at all :P)
<eye-zak> Monotoko: i am assuming your wireless network is not 192.168.2.*
<Appl6> TheGunslinger: It's designed to consume all your CPU, bring your system to a crawl, to illustrate how incredibly inept developers can be.
<Johnny_101> michelle_ : sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide
<vitamin-carrot> mdr: AWN reports the applet has halted - with its classic sad face icon
<mdr> there you go, vitamin-carrot
<vlt> Chamunks: Depends on what ddrescue calls a log file. What does diff say?
<eye-zak> Monotoko: then you can type sudo ifup eth0 (or whatever) to activate the connection
<mdr> the devs at AWN probably made it so it will close upon the opening of the other
<Monotoko> eye-zak, indeed it isnt, okay thank you
<mdr> that's my bet
<ChrisC_> +
<eye-zak> Monotoko: when you get there, we will have to set up your routes
<vitamin-carrot> mdr: aww that makes me sad face to
<mux_> trism: I'll mess around on a VM install later and double check if it's just a weird bug (user error on my part somehow probably) or if it's just a bug w/ the current 64-bit iso release. Anyways, thanks again trism!
<mdr> . . . .
<mdr> ok
<mdr> well you could try running the other as another user
<Barridus> is something wrong with cron?  crobtab -l shows a valid command with complete pathing, yet it does not fire
<ChrisC_> So is this a widely known problem wifi disconnects?
<Chamunks> vlt, it spews a bunch of nonsense log crap so I'm guessing that its doing something which is good...
<mdr> I wouldn't do either as superuser but you could do it as another user
<mdr> why on EARTH you would want to I don't know but you could
<pfifo> dose nfs work on windows? not for transfering files one time but for a day to day solution?
<mdr> are you on 10.04
<mdr> ?
<mdr> I'm using AWN on 10.04 and I LOVE it
<Chamunks> vlt, its weird though because at this point I dont believe its pulling any data off the bad drive so I cant imagine why its taking so long now.
<mdr> it's an awesome and very extensible application
<pfifo> 10.04 is out?
<maelaian> Can anyone assist me? Im in the install from the livecd and when i hit install it goes to 15% "detecting file systems" then kicks me back to the fill in the info page I already filled out.
<mdr> I suggest you use AWN and scrap Dockbarx
<Johnny_101> michelle_ : hey!! vanished..
<Monotoko> eye-zak, is it normal for my wifi not to be in this interfaces file??
<Chamunks> pfifo, 10.04 = 2010 April
<eye-zak> Monotoko: yes, if it is there network manager will not use it
<vitamin-carrot> mdr: yeah i have AWN 0.4.0 running by itself
<Barridus> the entry in crontab -l "25      18      *       *       *       /home/ryan/rsyncall.sh" does not fire (the script is executable).  anyone have any ideas?!
<Monotoko> eye-zak, ahhh i see
<mdr> did you want it to look different?
<chegney> is there a gnome meta package that installes gdm and X or just X as dependance?
<eye-zak> maelain: i can try
<pfifo> Chamunks, i guess that dose kinda make sense.
<mdr> when you mess with the settings it can move to the side of the screen
<mdr> you can make it extend the full width
<chegney> Ive got a base install done and I want to get a system up with just X gnome gdm and openbox
<eye-zak> maelain: what does your partition structure look like, is it a blank target drive, how many drives in your system
<vitamin-carrot> mdr: fair enough
<mdr> you can make it position to the left or the right
<Monotoko> eye-zak, done that
<michelle_> johnny_101 that didn't help any
<vitamin-carrot> mdr: i guess i could modify the Application Icon
<Chamunks> pfifo, ubuntu distro's are on a six month release cycle so to avoid any weird microsoft like confusion and fuzz they use that naming convention other than the code names.
<mdr> I don't know, I just haven't tried dockbar x in YEARS
<maelaian> one drive, 250gb. I partitioned three parts, /boot swap and / in that order
<axisys> how do I install hadoop on ubuntu ? I see steps for debian here http://archive.cloudera.com/docs/_apt.html
<mdr> is it still even developed?
<vitamin-carrot> mdr: latest version is 0.3
<Johnny_101> michelle_ : look in /etc/fstab for the device
<eye-zak> Monotoko: so run sudo ip route to see your routes, if there is more than one default entry we will have to delete one
<maelaian> tried telling ubuntu use the whole thing do whatever it wanted that didnt work either
<mdr> vitamin-carrot: what's wrong with the Application Icon?
<michelle_> ok
<Monotoko> eye-zak, is this without the eth0 plugged in?
<Johnny_101> michelle_ : what file systems are on it?
<eye-zak> maelaian: i would first try using the disk utility to wipe your drive, then reboot the live disk and try again
<pfifo> Chamunks, Ive been using it since 8.04, wow 2 years already. SO is it buggy? I heard alot was changing.
<mdr> vitamin-carrot, and what do you mean by the application icon?
<Chamunks> pfifo, if only more people could just use that naming convention less people would be confused about everything.
<mdr> vitamin-carrot, do you mean the python main menu?
<Chamunks> pfifo, I would suggest if your planning on the upgrade take your time
<eye-zak> Monotoko: plug it in, but this is all just configuration
<Chamunks> pfifo, if your not just reinstalling the system
<onetinsoldier> chegney: hmmm, not sure if this will install everything you want or not, but you can try --> sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg gdm
<mdr> vitamin-carrot, Awn Main Menu?
<michelle_> johnny_101 i cant find fstab in my file system
<mdr> because the icon is set by the icon theme you are using, vitamin-carrot
<pfifo> Chamunks, no ill do a fresh install, i just dont want to format just to figure out that something dosent work right
<Chamunks> pfifo, allot can change between distros but if your running a dist-upgrade rather than just reinstalling your non /home/ directories take it slow
<eye-zak> chegney: install openbox gdm and gnome-session to start, but you will have to configure it for openbox later
<Johnny_101> michelle_ : Are you on 10.4
<Chamunks> pfifo, honnestly I find the best practices is just to wait for about two months
<onetinsoldier> chegney: i bet you'll need to install a window-manager as well
<pfifo> Chamunks, yeah thats exactly what i was getting at
<mdr> vitamin-carrot, if you use this icon theme: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Meliae?content=88482 it will change the main menu icon
<michelle_> johnny_101 i think so it is whatever i downloaded from ubuntu.com
<mdr> vitamin-carrot, that is the one I use
<vitamin-carrot> mdr: thanks i will take a look
<eye-zak> ontinsoldier: chegney wants to use openbox for a wm
<mdr> I love it
<onetinsoldier> eye-zak: ahh, ok. roger that, thanks.
<vitamin-carrot> mdr: im currently running one of the bigsie project themes
<Appl6> maelaian: Have you tried rebooting and restarting the installation?
<vitamin-carrot> mdr: it has a gnome icon instead of ubuntu
<mdr> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/88482-1.png vitamin-carrot
<Chamunks> pfifo, though I'm always running a new system so I'm constantly running into issues upgrading ubuntu.  But if you have an older system this release is in fact an LTS release so it should be more stable.
<mdr> vitamin-carrot, if you look at the picture
<Monotoko> eye-zak, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/438044/
<slow-motion> n8
<Chamunks> pfifo, I'm running it with little to no issues, there are a few things that bother me but not nearly as many as would be bothering me in windows.
<mdr> vitamin-carrot,  the big icon in the back, the multi-hued wheel is the icon used for the main menu
<mdr> it's quite pleasant
<michelle_> johnny_101 how can  i check if i am on 10.4
<Chamunks> michelle_, are you running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<pfifo> can anyone tell me if NFS or CIFS would be a better solution for filesharing linux hosted files to a windows system, specifically I want to store the contents of \Program Files\ on a network harddrive
<onetinsoldier> michelle_: try  lsb_release -a
<Monotoko> michelle_, uname -a in the terminal
<mdr> vitamin-carrot, you can also just change the theme you're using
<WarCthulhu> Hey, How do I correctly install wxPython?
<michelle_> ubuntu
<Chamunks> michelle_, if your running ubuntu its the about in your system menu
<Monotoko> actually onetinsoldier's command is better
<Monotoko> eye-zak, i do not think its running twice
<Chamunks> michelle_, or what onetinsoldier said :P
<eye-zak> Monotoko: that's correct for ra0, but eth0 (your wired) is not correct try sudo ifdown eth0 then sudo ifup eth0
<vitamin-carrot> mdr: thats a nice icon set
<mdr> vitamin-carrot, I think it is an image called "start-here.png" or whatever
<michelle_> i am on ubuntu 10.04 lts code name lucid
<eye-zak> Monotoko: network manager may be interfering here... try sudo service network-manager restart
<mdr> vitamin-carrot, AH
<mdr> vitamin-carrot, use this: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<NoobFukaire> I upgraded to lucid and I'm getting horrifically bad compiz performance.... with my Nvidia GTX280
<mdr> vitamin-carrot, easy way to switch your main menu icon
<NoobFukaire> like I can watch windows redraw
<DIguana> Does anyone know where Gnome stores the mouse's sensitivity? My new mouse is a lot more sensitive than my old one and even with the sensitivity slider set to the maximum the pointer moves too quickly for my liking.
<NoobFukaire> this is a fresh install with no problems in karmic on the same exact hw
<pfifo> NoobFukaire, perhaps try a different version of the nvidia driver
<Johnny_101> michelle_ : System..Administration..System Testing...
<vitamin-carrot> mdr: cheers dude
<Monotoko> eye-zak, i lost my ssh connection when i ran ifup eth0
<Barridus> the entry in crontab -l "25      18      *       *       *       /home/ryan/rsyncall.sh" does not fire (no matter what time).  script is executable, path is correct.  works fine manually.  anyone have any ideas?!
<VinceN> eye-zak: I checked the imputs under alsa mixer, I see mic boost, but changing its values does not make the Microphone imput come out through the speakers
<eye-zak> Monotoko: yes, it needs to be reconfigured on both ends for 192.168.2.*
<Mixxit> hi there i have an old 600mhz pc here with a 64mb nvidia card and 500mb of ram and was wondering how i can check if im using software rendering for my graphics
<pfifo> Barridus, is crond running? root will get mail about errors.
<eye-zak> Monotoko: set your ip address to 192.168.2.X on your other box, with gateway 192.168.2.1
<NoobFukaire> in the restricted drivers manager only one is listed (nvidia-xsettings says I'm running 195.36.15
<greezmunkey> *Question* I have these two lines in /etc/default/grub: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="splash quiet" - I need to add: "ipv6.disable=1" to one of them, but I am unsure of what to do. Any help is apprieciated (tia)
<unop> Barridus, check your mail - you usually get errors if this is your crontab.
<NoobFukaire> ideally I don't want to manually install the drivers, I'm sooo sick of dealing with that
<vitamin-carrot> mdr: oops that came up with an error
<eye-zak> VinceN: is there an input selector to choose your input ? (use h to see the F-key for viewing all capture&playback)
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: try... grep Driver /var/log/var/log/Xorg.0.log   ...and then you might want to pastebin the results for people to look at
<mdr> vitamin-carrot, what did?
<vitamin-carrot> mdr: Ubuntu Tweak i will try the one in the repos
<mdr> oh ok
<mdr> vitamin-carrot, good idea
<pfifo> NoobFukaire, disable compiz should take car of it
<Johnny_101> michelle_ : Did it find your CD-ROM ???
<NoobFukaire> I should be able to handle compiz with a GTX280 and a quad core 2 + 8 GB
<NoobFukaire> it worked with karmic
<Barridus> unop, i don't think any crond is running
<pfifo> NoobFukaire, what version of the drivers were you using in karmic?
<Barridus> saw no crond in system monitor, killall crond no processes found
<Monotoko> eye-zak, added em
<NoobFukaire> I didn't write them down.. but stock from the repo
<pfifo> Barridus, thats your problem
<unop> Barridus, in my process table it is /usr/sbin/cron
<NoobFukaire> its weird though, apt-cache doesn't list a 195 nvidia driver
<eye-zak> Monotoko: so now you should be able to access either your new private network or the internet, is that the case ?
<michelle_> johnny_ its missing alot so far i am not done tho
<eye-zak> Monotoko: from your ubuntu box
<Mixxit> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/fcnHpi5E
<KrazyKrivda> Recomendations for a good media streamer for xbox/ps3 ?
<Monotoko> eye-zak, you mean the device thats connected to the wifi?
<unop> Barridus, pgrep cron # should give you something if it is running
<NoobFukaire> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 280/PCI/SSE2
<NoobFukaire> OpenGL version string: 3.2.0 NVIDIA 195.36.15
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: i thought i might have messed up the command a little.. the dirs... glad you got it
<eye-zak> KrazyKrivda: some success has been reported with both mediatomb and ushare
<Mixxit> hehe yeah i saw it :-)
<bondiblueos9> is there a package I can install to capture pictures from my usb webcam using the commandline?
<eye-zak> Monotoko: yes sorry
<Johnny_101> michelle_ : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9342803
<NoobFukaire> driver seems installed properly
<Monotoko> eye-zak, yes i can, i ssh's back in
<Monotoko> eye-zak: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/438047/
<KrazyKrivda> eye-zak: nothing wiht a UI though.. i also need something that will convert formats when it streams (TVersity on windows was perfect)
<eye-zak> Monotoko: ok now we need to setup routing
<pfifo> NoobFukaire, yeah, ive noticed ubuntu sticks you with the driver that they like. I always install my own video drivers and flash plugin. Thats my suggested route, if you dont want todo that, then disabling compiz will give you a working computer.
<Monotoko> theres 3...should there be 3?
<eye-zak> Monotoko: hmm this works for you eh?
<eye-zak> Monotoko: the default with eth0 should be deleted
<Monotoko> eye-zak, how do i delete it??
<lordzero> evening
<cbill> is it possible to change a config option in a .deb file? im trying to get recordmydesktop to use oss4 and install from deb
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: ok, looked it at. i'm not really certain. you might want to ask the question to the entire channel with your pastebin url as part of your post. i'm sure what to make of it listing like 4 drivers at the top there. i don't know that any of those driver support hardware 3d rendering. but you probably at least have 2D hardware support
<eye-zak> Monotoko: try sudo ip route del default dev eth0
<Johnny_101> lordzero : morning..
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: try this -->   glxinfo
<lordzero> Johnny_101: dont you love timezones?
<Monotoko> eye-zak, its gone]
<Mixxit> not installed
<pfifo> cbill, if you mean compile time options, no, youll need to recompile from source
<Mixxit> give me a few :-)
<VinceN> eye-zak: I don't understand, I'm looking at all the sliders alsa has availible to me
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: i'm not* sure what to make of it listing 4 drivers at the top there
<Johnny_101> lordzero : yep!! cool zones!
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: roger. no hurries
<lordzero> ok so anyone else having trouble with dvd playback on 10.04 using mediabuntu packages and vlc?
<cbill> pfifo the issue im having, is when i compile recordmydesktop from source, im unsble to access options, any ideas?
<eye-zak> Monotoko: so now we need to enable ip forwarding: sudo sysclt net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<latenite> hi anyone in here have clue how to set "abcde" so artists get their own subdirectory??
<eye-zak> VinceN: F5 shows all your controls
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: glxinfo is in 'mesa-utils'
<Monotoko> eye-zak, stsclt command not found
<Mixxit> thanks
<VinceN>  eye-zak: I know that, I am looking at them now
<onetinsoldier> sure
<eye-zak> VinceN: i forgot your issue, can u restate
<Mixxit> do you know what the package is for the restricted driver manager too?
<Monotoko> eye-zak, its alright i typo'd
<Johnny_101> lordzero : michelle_
<michelle_> yea
<michelle_> ?
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: probably different for me than it is you... i have an ati video card
<taurgal> Hie
<lordzero> michelle_: also having dvd playing problems?
<taurgal> Any
<michelle_> yea
<greezmunkey> *Question* I have these two lines in /etc/default/grub: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="splash quiet" - I need to add: "ipv6.disable=1" to one of them, but I am unsure of what to do. Any help is apprieciated (tia)
<lordzero> dang
<shafiei> hi there
<shafiei> um!
<lordzero> find a solution yet?
<michelle_> nope
<VinceN> eye-zak: I am trying to get anything that gets picked up by my Microphone in Jack to immediatly playback in the speaker out jack.  In windows and earlier versions of Ubuntu this was easy, I go to microphone and unmute it.  However this option does not appear to be availible under Lucid Lynx.
<pfifo> cbill, no not on that particular program, but in general when I compile from source if one version dosent work out for me i will try a few older versions. You might also want to google around for patches to the latest source and/or contact their freenode channel for any known issuse that they can help you with
<lordzero> michelle_: dang
<cbill> pfifo ok thanks
<shafiei> i open the synaptic, and i see that some of the packages have got -doc one either
<Beyecixramd> anyone has a clue about how to improve OpenDocument support in OpenOffice? (or can anyone tell me why it sucks so much?)
<shafiei> i want to know that how may i read the docs i installed, when it is just a -doc
<avg_guy> I am looking for a Nintendo 64 emulator for ubuntu?
<shafiei> i mean i dont install opencv-dev
<Beyecixramd> avg_guy: MAME?
<michelle_> now when i place dvd in drive i just get an error occured
<shafiei> but i install opencv-dev
<greezmunkey> avg_guy: zsnes
<shafiei> how shall i read it then?
<avi_> anyone here run Ubuntu on a Mac?
<TheGunslinger> firefox-bin is eating up 90% of my cpu what should i do?
<schlaftier> avi_: I'm dualbooting Xubuntu and OS X on an Intel iMac
<Beyecixramd> TheGunslinger: more like what are you exactly doing?
<mgolisch> shafiei: go to /usr/share/doc/packagename and read the documentation there?
<eye-zak> VinceN: i'm not sure
<Monotoko> eye-zak, should it work now?
<eye-zak> Monotoko: not quite
<TheGunslinger> nothing
<Beyecixramd> TheGunslinger: if you're seeing a Flash animation, or something like that (youtube videos, etc) then it's totally normal... blame Adobe)
<TheGunslinger> just browsing in a few tabs
<avi_> schlaftier: well i'm considering doing that, but i've heard that Linux can't properly manage the CPUs, leading to decreased lifespan... have you heard about that?
<Beyecixramd> avi_: that's... xDDD that's totally false
<pfifo> avg_guy, good luck, NES is the only emul;ator i can get working in linux that both supports my joystick and has good framrate
<shafiei> mgolisch: :) nice
<Beyecixramd> avi_: who told you that? Microsoft?
<schlaftier> avi_: I recall reading a blog post about it but I think it's nonsense
<TheGunslinger> Beyecixramd: Thanks
<eye-zak> Monotoko: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.2.0/24 -o ra0 -j MASQUERADE
<pfifo> avg_guy, linux emulator related stuff is mostly expermental
<avi_> beyecixramd: actually, the Mac IRC. I thought it to be complete Apple-fearmongering and BS. But is it at all possible?
<Beyecixramd> avi_: no.... even with Windows... it can't break your CPU...
<Beyecixramd> avi_: any software can't physically damage hardware... except overheating and battery runtime
<Monotoko> eye-zak, run it...but i still have this in my routes, what is it? 169.254.0.0/16 dev eth0  scope link  metric 1000
<michelle_> johnny_101 i have no audio video
<avi_> Beyecixramd: well, CAN it overheat it? This is an iMac, so no battery life?
<eye-zak> Monotoko: not sure, it's private network , you can delete it if you want
<MACscr> how can i view hidden folders in console? im quite surprised they are even hidden from root
<eye-zak> Monotoko: it should not cause any problems for you anyway
<KrazyKrivda> What is the best TVersity like media streamer that can transcribe?
<Beyecixramd> avi_: sure it can. but the BIOS tends to autocontrol fan speeds, and if there is no BIOS, Linux will do it just fine
<pfifo> Chamunks, do you know if the stuff i have encrypted with cryptoloop will still be useable when i upgrade?
<Monotoko> eye-zak, okay...what next?
<Beyecixramd> avi_: unless you manually override the settings.... but that can happen in any OS
<Beyecixramd> avi_: and it's directly your fault
<Johnny_101> Monotoko : Then how is you session still working..
<mgolisch> MACscr: ls -la?
<avi_> Beyecixramd: we're talking normal 10.04 installation. x32.
<eye-zak> Monotoko: that should be it, if u want it to be persistent over reboots there is a couple more steps
<schlaftier> avi_: I don't experience any problems on my iMac, for what it's worth
<mgolisch> MACscr: it will show all directories and files too that start with a dot
<Beyecixramd> avi_: no. Unless you force it to do it...
<onetinsoldier> wow... there's an Ubuntu doc package that's 150 MB installed! i better get to reading, lol
<MACscr> mgolisch: thanks
<eye-zak> KrazyKrivda: what is TVersity ?
<Chamunks> pfifo, now that ones outside of the scope of my knowledge.  All I know is I've only had all kinds of trouble with that.
<Monotoko> Johnny_101, huh?
<KrazyKrivda> TVersity is the all in one mediastreamer/transcriber for windows
<schlaftier> And I do some heavy duty tasks on it, e.g. compiling large software packages
<eye-zak> KrazyKrivda: please prifix your posts so i get it highlighted, mediatomb or ushare can do that for you
<KrazyKrivda> eye-zak:  will match transcribe all files to work on the given device it streams to.
<Beyecixramd> avi_: in fact... Linux is one of the most robust OS out there... just like UNIX...
<MPX> Beyecixramd, Proof? :D
<Beyecixramd> avi_: Linux servers have ran for years
<KrazyKrivda> eye-zak: unless i was using them wrong.. both were detected.. but most media cam back that it was not supported on device
<Beyecixramd> MPX: ^
<Monotoko> eye-zak, i can ping the device...but i cannot get to the internet or network from the computer w/o wireless
<Johnny_101> michelle_ : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<eye-zak> KrazyKrivda: they are both DLNA/uPNP media streaming software that can trancode
<zyrkan_> Anybody know if there's a channel for supporting wacom tablets? I couldn't find a channel via google.
<orion_X11> I have installed Knoppix in a stick disk and have tested in my PC which has only unbuntu in that it boots the pendrive and loads Knoppix, but in my notebook I have dual boot. When I boot grub shows Ubuntu and Windows to be chosen, but does not detect the boot in a pen drive and I have already setup the notebook bios correctly. I am suspicious that I need to hit 'c' in grub login and give some instruction to find the boot in my pen drive. Who could help
<orion_X11>  me to boot Knoppix in my note?
<KrazyKrivda> eye-zak: thank you.. i will look back into them I guess
<avi_> member:identifier:beyecixramd: and isn't osx itself like Unix based?
<Monotoko> using "ping 192.168.2.1"
<schlaftier> avi_: OS X is a Unix based on BSD
<Beyecixramd> avi_: no no nonononononono.... OS X is UNIX based... in fact, it's based on BSD....
<eye-zak> KrazyKrivda: there are specific ps3/xbox settings that need to be setup for the streaming output for mediatomb to be ok on ps3, not sure about ushare
<pfifo> zyrkan_, I have a genius tablet, support is laking for that and in searching for it i saw hundreds of wacom threads
<unop> if at all you consider BSD a true UNIX ...
<eye-zak> KrazyKrivda: there is also a new one called rygel that is part of your desktop session, but the newest version (0.60) is not in the repo (see debian experimental)
<Johnny_101> Monotoko : 169.254.x.x (no connectivity )
#ubuntu 2010-05-23
<zyrkan_> pfifo, k. I was just looking to see if there was any live support
<Monotoko> Johnny_101, im on a differant PC
<pfifo> zyrkan_, I bet #gimp could help tremendously
<Beyecixramd> unop: who cares? it's UNIX... false or true... it's UNIX, for god's sake
<avi_> Beyecixramd: well okay then. so is there any reason at all I shouldn't go ahead and dualboot my iMac?
<zyrkan_> pfifo, thanks
<Barridus> how do i start crond and then set it so it always starts?
<Beyecixramd> avi_: hmmm... maybe there might be some software you might miss... apart from that... no, i highly encourage you to install it, in fact... it is an Intel Mac?
<schlaftier> avi_: The installation is not totally straightforward, but I'd give it a try if you are not satisfied with OS X
<unop> Beyecixramd, well, I disagree .. so I care
<eye-zak> Monotoko: not sure what to do, afaik that was the necessary procedure, assuming i got the iptables commands correct
<AnxiousNut> how can i adjust laptop's screen colors, the colors differs from my desktop's!
<Beyecixramd> unop: :) so is Linux a true UNIX?
<avi_> Beyecixramd: Yup. 2008 24'' imac.
<Monotoko> eye-zak, it works! itl ping by IP but not by domain
<avi_> schlaftier: I'm just curious, actually.
<Johnny_101> Monotoko : http://compnetworking.about.com/cs/protocolsdhcp/g/bldef_apipa.htm
<fluffy_> Beyecixramd: unix-like, not true UNIX though.
<unop> Beyecixramd, off course not. no one's implying that.
<Beyecixramd> avi_: go ahead then. Good thing about Macs is that their software is very uniform, so you will have lots of chances of getting solutions to your problems with other mates using Ubuntu on their Macs
<eye-zak> Monotoko: ahh, you need to add dns entries to your non-wifi computer (use 208.67.222.222 =opendns)
<schlaftier> avi_: Make backups and go dual-boot :)
<Beyecixramd> unop: just asking, what about Minix?
<sean___> what channels are good here
<MACscr> ok, i like how in putty on windows i could simply click on highlighted text in ssh and it would paste it toe the command line. Any possible way to do that in terminal? Im lazy and dont like to copy and paste all the time =P
<myrl> myrl.selfip.com
<schlaftier> avi_: Keep an internet connection on another computer in case you run into trouble...!
<fluffy_> MACscr: xterm does that by default iirc
<Monotoko> eye-zak, ahhh i see, can i make the connection permenant first though?
<avi_> Beyecixramd: That's great. Actually, I've been triple booting for about 4 months now. Been loving it. Just wanted to put my paranoia about the CPU thing aside. Cheers for the help mate!
 * Monotoko does not want to lose the connection hes been trying to get to work for days
<avi_> schlaftier: Actually, I've been triple booting for about 4 months now. Been loving it. Just wanted to put my paranoia about the CPU thing aside. Cheers for the help mate!
<unop> Beyecixramd, that's a warped attempt at being unix-like :)
<schlaftier> avi_: is the 3rd OS Windows?
<Beyecixramd> no prob, avi_ :) i also was a little nervous about Linux the first time, expecting everything to work and such, it's quite common
<eye-zak> Monotoko: hopefully... to make the sysctl permenant edit /etc/sysctl.conf and uncomment net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<zcat[1]> minix, lol..
<Beyecixramd> lol unop
<avi_> schlaftier: I did OSX then bootcamp win7, then rEFIt, then Ubuntu
<Mixxit> onetinman: think i am sorted now buddy, installed jockey-gtk and have a hardware and drivers menu in my gnome system panel now - it told me i'm not using any drivers and is doing it's thing so fingers crossed!
<eye-zak> Monotoko: then you need to save your iptables setup, Does anyone know the best procedure for this?
<schlaftier> avi_: just curious, did you get all the hardware running in Ubuntu?
<avi_> Beyecixramd: Ditto. But it's worth it!!
<schlaftier> avi_: I have only rEFIt+Ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> unop: what about Mac OS X, BSD, and Linux. are they POSIX?
<Beyecixramd> unop: or only true UNIXes are POSIX?
<pfifo> eye-zak, I use a shell script to setup iptables, but there is a built in system for doing it as i remember, read the manual for iptables for more info
<Beyecixramd> avi_: one last thing. Don't ever dare to remove Mac OS X
<fluffy_> Beyecixramd: doesn't have to be UNIX to be POSIX compliant
<Beyecixramd> avi_: keep at least the minium space for Mac OS X in order to get firmware updates
<eye-zak> Monotoko: on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo there is a known bug with network-manager and iptables
<gartral> eye-zak: alright, since pulse is broken, and the pulse-docs are of absolutly no help. what alternatives do i have for what i want to do?
<Beyecixramd> fluffy_: then they are?
<avi_> schlaftier: I've been trying all of the versions, 8.04-10.04. All of them failed mostly except for 10.04, which was absolutely phenominal. the free graphics drivers are perfect (fgrlx (ati drivers)) are UBER messed up on ubuntu for my box, there's three launch pad posts for it because the first two got full lol. So, yeah, everything but the remote, which i'm just too lazy to fix.
<eye-zak> Monotoko: run iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules to save your config
<fluffy_> Beyecixramd: generally if they have the usual core utils -- ls, cp, mv, etc -- its a fairly good bet it's POSIX
<avi_> Beyecixramd: I don't plan on it, but what firmware updates? I mean, its 2 years old already, do you really think there will be a firmware update>
<schlaftier> avi_: Remote was easy for me (recognised out of the box, I just had to write scripts for the key actions). What about screen brightness?
<eye-zak> Monotoko: on that page there is info on how to edit /etc/network/interfaces to apply these rules automatically
<Monotoko> eye-zak, i get Permission denied when running it as sudo??
<Johnny_101> michelle_ : Any luck?
<Beyecixramd> avi_: oh... in that case... well.... just don't do it. You might need it at some point, and it does not take a lot of space, unlike Windows :D
<avi_> schlaftier: I'm the reverse, LIRC recognizes it, but i just don't know how to configure the custom keys lol
<unop> Beyecixramd, POSIX is (or has become) just a reference standard -- and different OSes/Vendors adhere to it in different degrees - even Microsoft windows to some degree. But yea, those examples fully support the POSIX standards.
<eye-zak> Monotoko: run sudo iptable-save | sudo tee /etc/iptables.rules
<Beyecixramd> unop: afaik, Windows Vista / 7 has a POSIX subsystem, to run utilities designed for POSIX OSes
<Monotoko> eye-zak, completed, thank you :)
<avi_> eye-zak: Brightness was a nonissue. Oh, come to think of it, sound is awful with the inbuilt speakers.. Its the same in windows. Apple just wrote crap drivers.. External speakers are 100%.
<Beyecixramd> unop: it's like a compatibility layer for POSIX (like Wine)
<eye-zak> Monotoko: your welcome
<avi_> Beyecixramd: tell me about it, windows is down to like 5GB and Ubuntu has like 50GB left.. 55GB partitions each lol
<Beyecixramd> avi_: wow... that's.... im speechless...
<compaq> Guys I love Ubuntu, I had lots of fun, but I regret to say, I have reverted to Debian.  Why you ask?  Well, Ubuntu wouldn't support compiz on my intel graphics card(it was blacklisted) but on debian it was not.
<Chaorain> I'm trying to follow this but the second step gives me an error http://www.thoughtspark.org/node/10
<Chaorain> bash: !/bin/bash": event not found
<Beyecixramd> compaq: use try Fedora, or unblacklist it :)
<schlaftier> avi_: I have a very simple .lircrc calling irexec to control audio players and slideshows. If you are interested, I can give you a hand with that. For brightness, I had to use an ugly hack, though :)
<Chaorain> Can someone tell me what this means?
<soreau> compaq: That's probably because debian is using an older version of the intel driver
<pfifo> compaq, Im sure you can install manually
<avi_> schlaftier: If you don't mind, could you perhaps point me in the right direc... excellent!!
<onetinsoldier> compaq: did you ever have a look at this? --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Intel%208xx%20X%20freezes/crashes
<unop> Beyecixramd, well, yea, it supports some of the POSIX base definitions and the system interfaces, so applications can take advantage of the POSIX API - but that's about it
<pdtpatrick> @Chaorain -- u forgot to put the # infront of the !
<avi_> schlaftier: I'm interested. Brightness was not an issue on any of the versions from hardy>lucid. ALl I need is for it to control rhythmbox, and maybe totem.. eye of gnome (or whatever the default imageviewer would be nice tho lol). How can I install it ?
<greezmunkey> holy smokes, disabling ipv6 makes this thing rock :)
<Opettaja> Anyone know if i need to do anything special to get ushare to work with an external hard drive?
<unop> greezmunkey, only until the IPv4 space runs out -- then you're leaving yourself disadvantaged :)
<compaq> onetinsoldier, oh, I never found that one
<onetinsoldier> compaq: roger
<sean___> greetings ubuntu noobs
<compaq> Beyecixramd, I couldn't unblacklist it, I even tried karmic cause it gives you the option to run some command that allows you to use blacklisted video cards, but it still didn't run
<schlaftier> avi_: There are plugins for at least Rhythmbox, but I prefer to just use irexec which can run any program upon a remote control key press. So make sure you have that installed and running
<greezmunkey> unop: I think I have a while befor I have to worry about that, just don't go assigning an IP address to your toaster, o.k :)
<Beyecixramd> compaq: weird...
<avi_> schlaftier: Hold on, i'm in OSX now. can you wait 1.5 minutes for me to reboot to ubuntu?
<schlaftier> avi_: sure
<sean___> can you install ubuntu on a mac
<gartral> i got a realtek HDA audio card, multiple spreakers and a headphone jack. how do i route stero audio through something OTHER that the green jack in the back of my computer
<sean___> wait no
<schlaftier> sean___: yes you can
<gartral> sean___: depends on if it's a ppc mac or intel mac
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: hi. you'r internet bandwith a lot faster or something with ipv6 disabled?
<sean___> can you run ubuntu livecd on a mac?
<Chaorain> pdtpatrick: I tried it again and it had the # but same error
<gartral> schlaftier: ubuntu no longer officialy supports ppc macs
<Flannel> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<gartral> sean___: as long as it's an intel mac
<eye-zak> gartral: two sets of stereo speakers, or something else ?
<Johnny_101> sean___ : why don't you give a try..its not going to harm anything..!
<schlaftier> gartral: as time goes by :(
<fluffy_> if you find yourself on a PPC mac, debian has a PPC port.
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: yeah, I think so - I just started testing. Bandwidth may be about the same, but the "responsiveness" has improved considerably.
<sean___> how do you boot into the livecd
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: ahh, roger
<gbear14275> vlt: I apologize for disappearing... are you still lurking?
<vlt> !ask | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gartral> eye-zak: stero speakers all over my house.. i want the same audio accross all 6 sets. and my headphones.. though i cant get any headway cause pulse is a confusing, unstable, unintuitive system
<corin_> "It is recommended that your private key files are NOT accessible by others. This private key will be ignored."
<corin_> ^ Is there any way to disable that message so that keys with bad permissions work fine?
<Flannel> sean___: Depending on which mac you've got, you need to push something during boot (with the CD in), delete, f10, etc
<Johnny_101> sean___ : Live CD..no need to install on the HDD.
<gartral> sean___: put the cd in the drive and reboot while holding command+c
<fluffy_> Flannel: that would be the c key :)
<onetinsoldier> anyone need help getting any mouse x-cursor theme installed from a .tar.gz? i can help...  :-)
<eye-zak> gartral: 6 sets, how many stereo-out pairs (not including headphones) do you want
<pokeh> Okay, I'm back! Thanks for waiting mate.
<gartral> eye-zak: 7
<gartral> oh, 6
<sean___> dude ubuntu doesnt work well with mac
<gartral> someone ban the mac troll
<pokeh> sean___: works fantastic with my mac lol
<macman_> lol
<gartral> pokeh: ignore sean___ he's being a troll
<eye-zak> gartral: i'm confused, u have a sound card with 14 stereo outputs ?
<bastid_raZor> greezmunkey: i dropped connection. can you tell me how disabling ipv6 made a difference and which line in /etc/default/grub did you add it to?
<pokeh> gartral: Are we discouraged from feeding them :P
<vlt> gartral: (Haven't read your initial question but) you could just use a decent audio mixer and wire your speakers.
<pokeh> schlaftier: Hey!
<schlaftier> pokeh: hey, are you the one with the Apple Remote?
<eye-zak> gartral: pulseaudio can do stereo-duplex from SoundPreferences->Hardware tab (for more than duplex you need to edit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf for yourself)
<pokeh> schlaftier: Ah, i forgot I had different names. Yup, that's me!
<Monotoko> eye-zak, sorry what does my gateway want to be again?
<Monotoko> (on the non-wifi)
<michelle_> how do i get permission to access dvdrom i do not have /etc/fstab/ file
<gartral> eye-zak: no, it has 6 audio routes that arent locked to any state (each one is technically a quadraphonic passthrough) in windows, all i have to do is click a toggle and the input selected becomes an output. same with the other way. all i want is 6 outputs, and one input. all outputs following the SAME stero stream
<eye-zak> Monotoko: on the non-wifi pc, your gateway is the ip of the wifi pc on the private network, 192.168.2.1
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: In testing, especially mail, web browsing, like establishing new connections goes noticably quicker - throughput is about the same, but connections are indeed snappier. in /etc/default/grub: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="ipv6.disable=1"
<unop> bastid_raZor, Dual-stack hosts must attempt connectivity over IPv6 before falling back on IPv6. So when you browse a website for example, an attempt is made to lookup the domain name for IPv6 first - and since most sites and carriers don't support it, that can mean a slowdown for you, the end-user.
<schlaftier> pokeh: first thing you should do is run "irw" in the terminal and press the keys on your remote to find the key names, they might be different
<Monotoko> eye-zak, thank you again :) il add it to the interfaces file on the PC so it sticks...
<gartral> vlt: that would work if i had money for a mixer, and the extra wires
<pokeh> schlaftier: Okay, it recognizes them!
<eye-zak> gartral: ok, i haven't played with a card like that, but pulseaudio's daemon.conf can set the number of channels, and do channel mapping/duplication but i can't tell you exactly what to put in there
<monjaraz> hi every
<adam2508> whats up guys
<pokeh> schlaftier: Pretty standard, FORWARD, ACTION, MENU, PLAY
<sean___> whats up adam
<pokeh> schlaftier: I have the newer aluminum one.
<gartral> eye-zak: right.. what _alternatives_ do i have that offer a user-intuitive interface
<eye-zak> gartral: the SoundPreferences way has ubuntu pre-made setups that are common, your's is uncommon so unfortunately it's not there yet
<schlaftier> pokeh: different from mine so you will have to replace the button names but you get the idea :)
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: I already disabled ipv6 in firefox, but noticed that it was always present for other processes. I decided to put the kabosh on it.
<bastid_raZor> greezmunkey: unop good information. i actually use dnsmasq to cache dns' and i noticed that has given a faster response to previously visited sites.
<adam2508> its been a while since i havent been in a irc
<eye-zak> gartral: there really is no GUI for this, pulseaudio is pre 1.0 unfortunately
<schlaftier> pokeh: now let's do a quick example: volume control
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: absolutely, having a caching nameserver present helps.
<bastid_raZor> greezmunkey: i am going to try your method as well. dinner time then i'll get back to you on my results.
<schlaftier> pokeh: edit the file .lircrc in your home directory and put this into it: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FmQ8x15Y
<gartral> eye-zak: what ALTERNATIVES do i have to pulseaudio then!
<sean___> alsa
<jmcantrell> anyone here use an Asus ULxxVT?
<eye-zak> gartral: none, unfortunately, alsa is just removing pulseaudio
<schlaftier> pokeh: (replace the button names if necessary)
<elvis45261> ubuntu is less nice than gentoo
<sean___> sure is
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: just one thing, I used the "start up manager" program to edit grub2 - it put the same commands into two differant lines in /etc/default/grub - I asked in here for help, than decided on the edit I pasted here. It works well
<schlaftier> pokeh: save the file, then run "irexec -d" in the terminal and you should be able to adjust volume with the remote
<Johnny_101> jmcantrell : why :)
<Chaorain> hey for some reason my comp always start with Compiz. How can I change this to Metacity?
<pfifo> !offtopic > elvis
<gartral> eye-zak: what your telling me is: the only sound core in linux is pulse audio. how is that possible in an opensource environment
<pfifo> !offtopic > elvis45261
<ubottu> elvis45261, please see my private message
<pokeh> schlaftier: I don't see a .lircrc file in my home directory
<soreau> Chaorain: sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects>none
<eye-zak> gartral: there is alsa, oss(not supported in ubuntu), pulseaudio and jack
<elvis45261> eye-zak: Is oss good ?
<sean___> which is the best
<jmcantrell> Johnny_101: i'm trying to get the graphics card to work. is the graphics switching capabilities supported?
<schlaftier> pokeh: It's probably hidden or not yet there, you might need to create it
<Chaorain> soreau: thanks
<eye-zak> elvis45261: oss has been redone since the old (read bad) version and it works, as much as alsa works
<Johnny_101> jmcantrell : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport.
<Guest6820> Hi, does any one know hot  figure out what were the last packages updated
<allterspace> Does anyone know how to get rid of the default gnome keyring login at startup on 10.04?
<R0x0Rz> Barbiie :$
<Barbiie> R0x0Rz $:
<pfifo> allterspace, i think if you set the keyring password as blank it will skip it
<macman_> didn't work
<eye-zak> alterspace: do you want automatic kering unlock, or no keyring unlock
<pcgeek32147> how do i look up my chipset
<pokeh> schlaftier: Fantastic! It's working! However, it doesn't change show that nice osd-notify bubble when it changes the sound.
<gartral> eye-zak: and which of those would allow me to do what i want? im very sick and tired of hitting walls in ubuntu, an "open environment" that just arent there in windows. why is it impossible to reach an end result in ubuntu that takes less that 5 minutes in windows
<allterspace> pfifo i dont know how to get there to do it can you help?\
<schlaftier> pokeh: That's odd, it does for me. That can be easily fixed though ;)
<pokeh>  schlaftier: Cool!! How? :D
<eye-zak> gartral: i can't speak to overarching questions, pulse will do it but if you can't read the wiki and edit a config file than it's not gonna happen for you
<limikael> hello
<Johnny_101> pcgeek32147 :  hwinfo
<Andorin> What are the odds that a generic USB flash drive with a standard file system will fail to mount?
<jmcantrell> Johnny_101: yeah, that doesn't really help
<topo_> HI, does anyone know how to tell what were the last packages updated???
<Andorin> Let me rephrase that.
<limikael> how can I change what permissions usb drives get mounted with (fat32)
<Andorin> What are the odds that a generic USB flash drive with a standard file system will fail to mount when you plug it in?
<gartral> eye-zak: ive been reading the wiki. i dont see squat about routing monitors.
<sean___> small
<gartral> !troll | sean___
<ubottu> sean___: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<pfifo> allterspace, i havent used 10.04 yet so i cant be too specific, but in the preferences for the keyring you should find options relatedc to what your looking todo
<bazhang> gartral, what was that for
<eye-zak> gartral: i'm not sure exactly where to look, 'om glancing at the wiki now
<sean___> !troll | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<sean___> haha owned.
<Andorin> ...
<fluffy_> Andorin: which fs?
<bazhang> sean___,  and gartral stop it now
<schlaftier> pokeh: Actually, it's not so easy, but it can be achieved using "notify-send". Try in the terminal for a quick test: notify-send Volume -i notification-audio-volume-high -h int:value:80 -h string:synchronous:
<gartral> bazhang: sean___ started by asking the question "does ubuntu work on mac" 3 times and getting an answer too each
<Andorin> fluffy_: Wish I could tell you. My idiot friend is complaining about Ubuntu, saying it wouldn't mount his flash drive. I don't believe he wants the problem solved; I just wonder whether he's BSing me. But apparently the drive works in Windows, so I'd guess FAT or ntfs.
<allterspace> yah they removed keyring from preferences thanks any ways.
<jedc> Hi, I just installed lucid and my laptop speakers don't mute when I plug in my head-phones. I checked alsamixer but it only shows master and pcm controls. Any ideas?
<jmcantrell> anyone here use an Asus ULxxVT?
<schlaftier> pokeh: if that shows a bubble, you have the tools you need
<bazhang> jmcantrell, please ask a more specific question if you wish help
<Bigshot> how to know my computers name?
<Bigshot> for synergy?
<jmcantrell> anyone here use an Asus ULxxVT and know how to get the nvidia card to work?
<fluffy_> Andorin: hmm. if it's not automounting on a default ubuntu setup -- and I'm assuming he's coming from Windows -- then something's probably messed with the filesystem. Has he tried mounting it manually? (as in mount -t vfat /dev/sdaX /media/X)
<bazhang> jmcantrell, check system administration hardware drivers
<schlaftier> pokeh: you could then use a script like this http://pastebin.com/zcmMc8i8 and bind the keys to that instead of directly calling amixer
<fluffy_> Bigshot: hostname (in terminal)
<PurpleJesus> since I upgraded to 10.4 my mouse likes to freeze.  doing a modprobe -r psmouse then a modprobe psmouse fixes it 80% of the time.  Is there a permanent fix?
<Andorin> fluffy_: He hasn't, he's a noob to Ubuntu. But he's booting into it now.
<bread> tell him to install gnome-mount for his flash drive problems
<sabat> I am attempting to setup a JBOD raid on 4 500gb hd's. I installed lvm2, but not really sure how to begin and not finding any howto that is simple, anyone able to point me or tell me how to get this going?
<topo_> Anyone knows how to enable file sharing with xp in Lucid lynx?
<jmcantrell> bazhang: i've installed the recommended proprietary drivers, but it just boots to black.
<bastid_raZor> greezmunkey: after using start-up manager.. which lines did it edit? or does start-up manager even edit but apply them from somewhere else?
<bazhang> jmcantrell, how many choices are there
<fluffy_> topo_: look into samba (google is your friend)
<eye-zak> topo_: properties on your folder, then sharing
<jmcantrell> bazhang: i don't know anymore. i can't boot
<schlaftier> pokeh: or, maybe easier, use "xte" to fake the keyboard volume keys (they should trigger the notification bubble)
<bazhang> jmcantrell, boot in low graphics mode and check
<pokeh> schlaftier: Yup, i had to install libnotify-bin, but it works!
<schlaftier> pokeh: it's now more a matter of shell scripting
<jmcantrell> bazhang: how do i do that?
<Johnny_101> jmcantrell : Visual Effects is set to which mode?
<pokeh> schlaftier: So, how do reccomend I proceed?
<jmcantrell> Johnny_101: the default
<bazhang> jmcantrell, what version of ubuntu? try holding shift key as it starts up and enter recovery mode
<topo_> fluffy_: yeah i looked, maybe i should be more specific. when i click in all networks the only machine that shows is my ubuntu machine
<jmcantrell> bazhang: tried that. it never goes to grub menu
<schlaftier> pokeh: about the notification bubbles or other buttons?
<fluffy_> topo_: is it a new xp install?
<pokeh> schlaftier: Both :D
<bazhang> jmcantrell, is this a dual boot
<pokeh> schlaftier: I think that using the xte thing will be best, because I don't use those volume button keys for anything else.
<Johnny_101> jmcantrell : Try  normal ; with auto load driver..
<pokeh> schlaftier: Plus ubuntu recognises them.
<schlaftier> pokeh: Do they trigger the notification bubbles?
<pokeh> schlaftier: Yes.
<Bigshot> hello feckers :))
<Bigshot> oops
<jedc> My laptop speakers won't mute when headphones are plugged in and I can't find controls to mute them manually without also muting the headphones. This is on a fresh 10.04 install?
<Bigshot> nvm
<topo_> nope its the same configuration i had, when i was running 9.04 and every thing worked
<skypce> hi i am looking for a easy guide to compile kernel in ubuntu 10.04 ? thank s
<acicula> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jmcantrell> bazhang: no dual boot
<compaq> Actually, the intel drivers do not work so good with compiz.  Its unusable on debian too
<bazhang> !compile > skypce
<ubottu> skypce, please see my private message
<gartral> how do i split a command from the terminal it orginated from and make it a daemon?
<sabat> I am attempting to setup a JBOD raid on 4 500gb hd's. I installed lvm2, but not really sure how to begin and not finding any howto that is simple, anyone able to point me or tell me how to get this going?
<jmcantrell> Johnny_101: it is on normal, but i can't boot anyway
<topo_> fluffy_:nope its the same configuration i had, when i was running 9.04 and every thing worked
<skypce> thank you
<nighmi> evening, I've got a problem with some applications using a GtkFileChooser, e.g. gpicview, on a Ubuntu 64bit system - and I've been discussing this in the gtk+ IRC channel for a couple of hours now, and I'd like to know whether this is reproducable on a Ubuntu 64bit system: When I open gpicview and clicke the file-open-button, I click my home folder (in the "places" thingy) in the upcoming dialog, then I single-click the topmost directory in my h
<nighmi> ome folder and then I start typing, e.g "abc" in order to quickly get to directory "abcdef" and I close the dialog (either by opening a file or by canceling), then I will press a random key while the main window is active, the program will crash with a segfault
<schlaftier> pokeh: this should do the trick: xte 'key XF86AudioRaiseVolume'
<bastid_raZor> greezmunkey: i too agree that the speed up is very noticable.
<Johnny_101> jmcantrell : After Normal ; you can't boot into the login screen!
<fluffy_> topo_: does /var/log/samba/samba.log suggest any problems?
<vlt> sabat: I'd favor using md instead of lvm for raid
<schlaftier> pokeh: put this into the .lircrc (the other is XF86AudioLowerVolume)
<sabat> vlt: I don
<sabat> vlt: I don't know the difference, and really don't care too much what I use, I don't need redundancy or speed, just a large disk.
<topo_> fluffy_: how do i check that?
<gogeta> hey guys will the live cd work with 192 mb of ram
<jmcantrell> Johnny_101: i can't boot to login screen, correct, but i don't think it has anything to do with my graphics setting
<schlaftier> pokeh: you probably have to restart irexec after editing the .lircrc (and at some point you should add it to your session startup items)
<limikael> how can I change what dmask a usb disk gets mounted with?
<Andorin> fluffy_: He's on Ubuntu, I'm having him run a manual mounting
<pokeh> schlaftier: So where exactly do i put that in the lircrc file?
<jjnorth> Wondering if anyone here has experience fixing GRUB.
<vlt> sabat: Just a large "disk" aka block device? Then go for lvm
<fluffy_> topo_: open up your /var/log/samba/samba.log in something like gedit
<ikonia> just ask the real question
<vlt> sabat: It's easy
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: heh, I jsut caught that, great :)
<Johnny_101> jmcantrell : Yes ; its the graphics..
<Andorin> !grub | jjnorth
<ubottu> jjnorth: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<schlaftier> pokeh: in the 'config =' line instead of 'amixer...' you put: xte 'key XF86AudioRaiseVolume'
<jmcantrell> anyone know how to get the nvidia driver to work with the g210m?
<sabat> vlt: ya, I have 4 hdd's, and just want one big disk
<jmcantrell> Johnny_101: yeah, but it has nothing to do with compiz. it doesn't even get that far
<jjnorth> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<zyrkan_> leave
<Johnny_101> jmcantrell : what the Resolution you set?
<Spunkym3nkey> Hello, when I try to make a copy of one of my cds I get this error on Brasero --> Please install the following manually and try again:
<Spunkym3nkey> libdvdcss.so.2 (library).
<vlt> sabat: You need to create physical volumes (PV) as source devices for your volume group (VG). Then you can create as many logical volumes (LV) in one VG as you like.
<Barridus> apparently crond is not starting, how do i make it so it does
<eye-zak> Spunkym3nkey: have you installed dvdcss from the medibuntu repository ?
<topo_> fluffy_: the file shows up empty
<fluffy_> Spunkym3nkey: libdvdcss is used to decrypt DVDs
<vlt> sabat: Do you want to boot from that device or just use it as additional storage?
<Andorin> fluffy_: I don't know how to do a manual mounting. >_< You gave me a command, and I told him to mount it to /media/flashdrive, but he gets a response saying the mount point does not exist.
<Spunkym3nkey> I got libdvdcss installed with media
<Flannel> sabat: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-lvm/  Explains (with pictures!) the basics of LVM (ignore the commands about setting up and stuff, that isn't relevant, but the overview is)
<fluffy_> Andorin: the mountpoint has to be a directory that already exists.
<Spunkym3nkey> should i restart?
<michelle_> how can i manually find and install proper drivers for my dvd
<michelle_> how do i get permission to access dvdrom i do not have /etc/fstab/ file
<sabat> I have a 250gb drive as my main drive.
<cryptic0> on my friend's dell inspiron E1505 laptop, the wireless is not working under ubuntu 9.04.  what gives?
<jjnorth> Andorin: Thanks... so far, I've been jammed up with Grub2 not storing configs after an upgrade from Karmic to Lucid.
<fluffy_> topo_: my hunch is that samba isn't started
<eye-zak> Spunkym3nkey: no need
<jjnorth> Andorin: Will see what happens.
<vlt> !who | sabat
<ubottu> sabat: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sean___> cryptic0: why
<tux414> I have a gamepad this model GPTL-00A and it isn't working on Ubuntu 10.04.
<gbear14275> anyone want to do me a favor and try and ssh into 74.106.4.22.  It's my IP and I just want to make sure ssh is correctly refusing everything but keyed connections
<sean___> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<vlt> sabat: So just storage, right?
<bastid_raZor> greezmunkey: time to add it to my other boxes now.
<topo_> fluffy_: I do get a response if I run smbtree but it only shows the local shares
<acicula> gbear14275, you can test that by moving your private key out of .ssh, it will deafult back to password then
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: yup, me too.
<eye-zak> gbear14275: i got nothin
<cryptic0> sean___: what do you mean?
<Spunkym3nkey> fluffy_, should I be using vdr-plugin-dvd for playback?
<gbear14275> acicula: I've done that... was just looking for a double check.  eye-zak:  Thanks
<pokeh> schlaftier: Okay, i did irexec -d, but it's not applying the changes. I confirmed this by erasing the contents of lircrc, and then doing -d, but it still modifies the volume as before..
<sean___> cryptic0: why doesnt it work
<cryptic0> thats what I am asking :D.
<schlaftier> pokeh: killall irexec && irexec -d
<Andorin> fluffy_: Think it might be an ntfs file system, because he got an error.
<cryptic0> I think it's a broadcom chip and I am surprised that ubuntu doesn't have drivers for it
<sabat> vltL: linux is already installed and workingon the 250gb, and I used to have a 500gb drive as my "storage" drive, but I have filled it, so I removed it. I put in 4 500gb drives. now I just need to create the large volume out of the 4. I am not new to mounting/formatting/and so on, just not sure how to actually make a jbod from scratch.
<schlaftier> pokeh: this will quit the first instance of irexec and start a new one
<fluffy_> topo_: unfortunately my samba experience isn't great. could be one of many things -- firewall, bad network config, someting up with your smb.conf :p
<sean___> cryptic0: try 9.10?
<vlt> sabat: It's not neccessary but I'd recommend creating one partition per disk marked "8E" (lvm).
<acicula> sabat have you installed all the updates?
<Flannel> sabat: What you'll do is format those drives as 'lvm', those become PVs (Physical Volumes) then you use vgcreate to create a volume group (VG) out of all of those drives, then you have "one big drive" you can create LVs (Logical Volumes) on, which are akin to regular partitions
<Barridus> nothing i can find on google about the crond service makes any sense, can anyone assist?
<eye-zak> cryptic0: what broadcom chip is it ?
<vlt> sabat: Then create the PVs: `pvcreate /dev/sdx1` for each disk
<pcgeek32147> how do i know what video card i have
<jjnorth> Andorin: upgrade-from-grub-legacy insists on using /dev/sdb (which is my root mirror) over /dev/sda.
<acicula> err i mean cryptic0
<pokeh> schlaftier: Okay, that did restart it, but now its not changing it at all. The line I changed is: "config = xte 'key XF86AudioRaiseVolume'"
<jjnorth> Andorin: Any way to correct this?
<sabat> acicula: yes, I have all the updates installed.
<eye-zak> pcgeek32147: lshw or lspci
<fluffy_> Spunkym3nkey: libdvdcss should work fine, vdr-plugin-dvd is... well, a plugin for a different prog
<Andorin> jjnorth: I don't know :S
<pokeh> schlaftier: perhaps my keymap is different?
<aprilhare> hey
<fluffy_> Andorin: try mount -t ntfs-3g instead
<jjnorth> Andorin: lol, well, I'll try it anyways.
<cryptic0> acicula: it's a pretty recent version of ubuntu, I highly doubt upgrade would make a difference
<sean___> ubuntu is not for noobs
<topo_> fluffy_: thanks any way ill keep looking, Do you have it working? if so, could you paste bin you smb.conf?
<aprilhare> can you 'grow' ext3 or ext4 partitions?
<sabat> vlt: so, on each drive, create a type 8e partition spanning the whole disk, going to do that now.
<schlaftier> pokeh: maybe, but I doubt that: Does this work when you run it in a terminal: xte 'key XF86AudioRaiseVolume'
<sean___> sure aprilbare
<acicula> cryptic0, i dont mean upgrade, i mean update after install
<vlt> sabat: Then create a VG and add the PVs: `vgcreate <name> /dev/sd{w,x,y,z}1`
<Andorin> fluffy_: Running now
<acicula> cryptic0, broadcom uses some proprietary stuff thats probably not on the installation disc?
<aprilhare> sean___, that sounds handy - the same way you can make a ntfs or fat filesystem larger?
<fluffy_> topo_: mine's autogenerated -- but ok :)
<sean___> yeah should work
<pokeh> schlaftier: I confirmed the keymap is the same. When running the command in terminal, i discoverd that xte isn't installed! :)
<jjnorth> sean: Was that crack aimed at me?
<sabat> vlt it's /dev/sda = 250gb, /dev/sdb,c,d,e are teh 500gb.
<vlt> sabat: Then create an LV in that group: `lvcreate <group name> -n <lv name> -l 100%FREE`. done
<Andorin> fluffy_: I had him run: " sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb /home/username/Desktop " and he gets errors.
<Johnny_101> pcgeek32147 : System...Administration..Hardware Drivers!
<jmonreal> Hi all
<jmonreal> Ive been using ubuntu for a while
<pokeh> schlaftier: WOOOT! I installed and did everything, now it works 100% with osdnotify! Excellent!
<schlaftier> pokeh: ah, sure, that's not installed by default. By the way, if you run irexec without "-d" it will not run in the background but report this kind of errors
<vlt> sabat: You have a new 2TB sized block device in /dev/mapper/vg_name-lv_name
<schlaftier> pokeh: you're welcome
<jmonreal> and i have just installed 10.04 on 2 laptops
<sean___> jjnorth: sure if youre a noob
<jmonreal> one without any problem
<Flannel> sean___: Please stop that.
<fluffy_> topo_: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mVGZbSY8
<jmonreal> but the other after making a safe-upgrade
<fluffy_> Andorin: what errors do you get?
<bazhang> sean___, that language is not acceptable here. Last warning.
<jjnorth> sean: Thanks for the helpful reply.
<jmonreal> grub stop working normaly
<pokeh> schlaftier: So now, my hero, can we try and get Rythmbox integration working?
<jmonreal> when I reboot i get a prompt with grub>
<schlaftier> pokeh: for Rhythmbox, you could use: rhythmbox-client --next (or --previous)
<jmonreal> can anyone help me?
<asw3> cannot access .gvfs: Transport endpoint is not connected
<asw3> what can i do?
<schlaftier> pokeh: and of course --play-pause
<usr13> jmonreal: Say what you have to say.  Don't scatter it all over, or no one will be albe to figure out what you are trying to say.
<jjnorth> I suppose my last real resort here is hand-editing grub.cfg... is there any way to avoid that?
<eye-zak> jmonreal: run the live cd, grub is having issues finding your boot drive
<schlaftier> pokeh: just copy a block in your .lircrc and fill in the button name and command
<asw3> i can get access to ".gvfs"
<asw3> ?
<bazhang> jjnorth, you never edit that file; check the grub2 wiki
<eye-zak> jmonreal: from the live cd / rescue terminal you can chroot into your new installation and run update-grub to fix it
<jmonreal> eye-zak: ok, but after running the live cd what should i do? chroot to the partition where linux is installed and do grub-install?
<jjnorth> bazhang: All I'm getting are circular references to commands that return the wrong partition for my boot system.
<eye-zak> jjnorth: see /etc/grub.d/*
<pokeh> schlaftier: Yup, figured that part out :D Working on it now. Will report back in a sec once i get this set up.. :D
<jmonreal> eye-zak: ok, so update-grub
<jmonreal> thanks
<Typos_King> jmonreal:   I"d say yes
<eye-zak> jmontreal: if you are running live from usb, there may be issues though
<jmonreal> eye-zak: so, why this things happen?
<Andorin> fluffy_: http://pastebin.com/dxMmfNGb
<MACscr> lol, why is /proc/cpuinfo only showing 1ghz when i have a 3.1ghz cpu?
<yosi1234> vet & dancek, are u there?    I tried out webmin and love it!!
<gbear14275> do I need to add something to my /etc/rc.local file if I just brought up my second NIC?  I'm following this howto but am not sure if it still applies (http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch03_:_Linux_Networking)
<fluffy_> MACscr: read up on SpeedStep
<yosi1234> since this morning form hating ubuntu server, webmin made me love it, its so easy to use with that interface!
<schlaftier> pokeh: also, if you don't like that Rhythmbox starts when you press a key while it isn't running, add --no-start
<jjnorth> eye-zak: I checked those scripts, even update-grub outputs /dev/sdb1 instead of /dev/sda1.
<eye-zak> jmontreal: the grub.cfg generation code is not as good as it should be, so resources (not kernels or initrds) can be loaded by (hdA,B) instead of the new method using search for uuid
<usr13> gbear14275: What are you trhing to do?
<MACscr> fluffy_: i have a amd x2 6000+ desktop, its definitely not speedstep =P
<sabat> vlt: ok, step one complete, I have 4 500gb type 8e partitions now... so now I run lvm and use vgcreate on each one?
<fluffy_> Andorin: try using /dev/sdb1
<yosi1234> Anyone her using Ubuntu server on VMWARE ESXi?   is there a performance hit with that?
<fluffy_> MACscr: Ah, ok, selfpwned for assuming intel then lol
<gbear14275> usr13: I'm trying to setup a 2 nic headless server with one nic facing inside our lan and one public facing
<ikonia> yosi1234: depends on your host
<eye-zak> jmontreal: you can edit by hand for the 1st boot and then run update-grub from the real system to fix perminant
<gbear14275> usr13: I just rebooted to check if it will persist
<avadakedevra> need help
<yosi1234> host is a simple Xenon 3440 chip single processor with a huge storage array on a EMC san
<jjnorth> eye-zak: Edit where, 10-linux?
<jmcantrell> anyone here use an Asus ULxxVT and know how to get the nvidia card to work?
<bazhang> avadakedevra, then ask a question, all on one line
<yosi1234> 8gb ram
<sabat> vlt: I think I said that wrong, but I think I get it.
<ikonia> yosi1234: how it performs is nothing to do with ubuntu, but how you setup and manage your virtual host
<eye-zak> jmontreal: in grub.cfg there are set root='(hdX,Y)' lines that should not be there, noone looked at them so we have issues
<CR3AL> Anyone know how i can list channels using Irssi so that i can page through?
<jmonreal> eye-zak: what do you mean edit by hadn? that i should put the exact partition where is installed?
<eye-zak> jjnorth: sorry, what exactly was your end goal ?
<jjnorth> eye-zak: Looks like jmonreal's goal, to be honest.
<fluffy_> MACscr: ok since we're talking AMD do you have cool n quiet enabled in bios?
<avadakedevra> my gnome boot process has slowed down like hell recently.cant figure out
<eye-zak> jmonreal: in grub.cfg, there are sections like set root='(hd0,3)'
<Andorin> fluffy_: Apparently it's mounted now. But what can we do about automounting?
<jjnorth> eye-zak: Every command I issue tries to boot the system from /dev/sdb1, when the system is on /dev/sda1.
<yosi1234> ikonia: will vmware add latency to the webserving (running lamp on it)
<sabat> vlt: Thanks for your help, I may not entirely have it yet, but I am miles closer to getting it now.
<MACscr> fluffy_: and its definitely not the bios doing it, so i need to figure out why ubuntu is doing it. No, coolnquiet is off
<gbear14275> usr13: it did now
<gbear14275> not
<gbear14275> *
<usr13> gbear14275: If you are wanting to set static IP's for your nics, you should simply edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> yosi1234: as I've said it depends on how you setup and manage your virtual host, it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<gbear14275> usr13: ok I'll do that
<juanffx> Hi guys, someone knows why the sound sometimes doesnt start in 10.04 at boot and have to reboot (useless most of the time) to work with the VIA-VT1720 soundcard?
<pokeh> schlaftier: AWESOME! Play/pause, forward, and backward all work! I actually like rythmbox starting when I press those, as that's the default action in OSX that i've been accustomed to. One thing though, pressing forward/back for anything more than a split-second results in skipping two or more tracks. Is there a way to fix that, so it only changes on the button release perhaps? Maybe repeat=0? Thanks for your patience man. I'm 14 and trying
<jmonreal> eye-zak: i see them
<usr13> gbear14275: You can place commands in /etc/rc.local and that will work too.. but it is better to edit the file /etc/network/interfaces
<schlaftier> pokeh: you guessed it, repeat = 0
<avadakedevra> how to speed up gnome boot
<jmonreal> eye-zak: i should delete them?
<schlaftier> pokeh: you're very much welcome
<jjnorth> eye-zak: It's a bit confusing, tbh, because Grub... as near as I can tell... is looking for its configuration on hd0,1 (swap), and the config file would try to boot from my backup drive, were it accessible.
<eye-zak> jmonreal: no, replace them
<gbear14275> usr13: thanks... I don't know how old this howto is and looks to be fedora/redhat focused so yeah advice like that helps!  thanks
<jmonreal> eye-zak: for what?
<vlt> sabat: I wrote every single step. What did you miss?
<usr13> gbear14275: Yes, it is for fedira/redhat not Ubuntu
<fluffy_> Andorin: what version of ubuntu?
<MACscr> fluffy_: im thinking in need to check out cpufreq in lucid, but im not sure how to get to it
<Andorin> fluffy_: 32-bit Lucid.
<toxic> could someone help me configure iptables to have every outgoing connection on a choosen port go through a specific interface (now, everything OUTgoing goes to eth1, I'd like port 80 OUTgoing to use wlan0... but only port 80...) (using ubuntu-server)
<eye-zak> jmonreal: gimme a sec to lookup something
<jmonreal> eye-zak: ok, thanks
<usr13> gbear14275: First, see    man interfaces
<Typos_King> !fw | toxic
<usr13> gbear14275: .... for instructions as to how to properly edit /etc/network/interfaces
<avadakedevra> how to speed up gnome boot
<pokeh> schlaftier: Excellent!!! Thanks for all your help man, I really appreciate it!
<Typos_King> !firewall | toxic
<ubottu> toxic: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<greezmunkey> MACscr: chec this out: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -e "cpu" -e "model" - in a terminal
<MACscr> fluffy_: nevermind, found just added it to a panel
<eye-zak> jmonreal, jjnorth: testing in grub in VM
<toxic> Typos_King, i looked at iptables carefully...
<toxic> Typos_King, I found no way to specify the outgoing interface...
<usr13> gbear14275: And make sure to take your time and get it right, because you'll loose connection to your lan if you get it wrong.
<MACscr> im not a big fan of "ondemand" cpu throttling, etc
<yosi1234> Setting up my first Ubuntu LAMP Server - is it fairly secure from the default install, or ar there some recommended steps to secure the box
<Goatee> hey, I kinda went too far with making nautilus looking good and hid the menubar - in fact all bars. xD is there a way to redo it? because I wanted to change the background-image of nautilus and can't get to the "edit" menu. ^^
<jjnorth> eye-zak: I think I'll just hand-code it to start.  It's a bit ridiculous to have to do this, but worth checking out.
<gbear14275> usr13: do you know of any that are current (ish) and ubuntu focused.  I've been trying to read the man pages but this is my first time doing this.  I'm not even sure what I'm looking to consult the man pages about (reading the man interfaces now)
<Typos_King> toxic:    maybe any of the frontends may help :|
<schlaftier> pokeh: glad I could help!
<toxic> Typos_King, I'm on ubuntu-server...
<fluffy_> Andorin: apt-get install pmount usbmount
<eye-zak> jjnorth: i'm don't remember your motivation, jmontreal needs only 1 boot then can fix
<jmonreal> jjnorth: ive installed it twice and got the same result
<toxic> so no front-end, and I already tried ufs and firestarter : no such option possible !
<vlt> Anyone (I've helped in the last hours ;-) knowing C here willing to help me with a small problem (the folks in #c are like "read a book first" ...)?
<Andorin> fluffy_: Are those going to require command-line configuration? Remember, I'm helping a Linux noob here.
<onetinsoldier> MACscr: hi. i use cpufrequtils
<Typos_King> toxic:   I see, can't say :(
<Loshki> vlt: yes, I'll bite. But it's offtopic for this channel, you'll have to PM me...
<usr13> Hello Marge.  :)
<fluffy_> Andorin: Don't think so, iirc.
<Spunkym3nkey> does kde extra codecs help on supporting more file types?
<sean___> pm for linux help
<jjnorth> eye-zak: I think we're after the same thing here, it seems my GRUB configuration keeps installing to swap space...?
<bazhang> !pm | sean___
<ubottu> sean___: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<corey> hey guys i'm a little confused.  I'm running 10.04 and about half of the time if my computer goes to sleep or hibernates i can't use my touchpad when i come back
<onetinsoldier> MACscr: did you get  cpufrequtils installed and going ok?
<corey> though if i plug in a usb mouse it works just fine
<MACscr> onetinsoldier: i just used the applet built into gnome. That seemed to do the trick. I kind of find it retarded that ubuntu had it on by default
<usr13> corey: Fully updated?
<jjnorth> jmonreal: What's your system been doing, for comparison's sake?
<MACscr> aka, "ondemand" scaling
<onetinsoldier> MACscr: ahh, roger
<corey> usr13: yes
<maelaian> when i try to install all i see are square boxes instead of text
<jmonreal> jjnorth: what do you mean?
<eye-zak> jmonreal, jjnorth: my code (for something else) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/438074/ , take a look
<gbear14275> is there anyway to make a nic card LED flash?  I don't know if my left or right nic is my eth0
<greezmunkey> gbear14275: ping something
<jjnorth> jmonreal: Nevermind, doesn't look like the same issue.
<asw3> what can i do with this error :\
<asw3> cannot access /home/user/.gvfs/: Transport endpoint is not connected
<eye-zak> jmonreal, jjnorth: grub_disk was used to load locale, background image, etc from label-based /boot drive
<Stavros> hello
<CR3AL> hiya
<Stavros> is there a stripped-down version of ubuntu? i don't really need the graphical packages, i just want something like the server version but even that is 600mb
<rascal999> any wizards on nfs shares and diskless booting?
<CR3AL> Yes
<Johnny_101> Stavros, CR3AL : welcome to Ubuntu
<CR3AL> crunchbang
<jmonreal> eye-zak: what does that mean?
<bazhang> Stavros, the minimal version
<fluffy_> Stavros: debian netinst :p
<Stavros> bazhang: which one is that?
<bazhang> CR3AL, dont recommmend that here
<sabat> vlt: step 2 complete, I did sudo vgcreate dumptruck /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1 and it seems to have worked so far.
<bazhang> !minimal | Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jmonreal> eye-zak: I've just tried update-grub and got a message cannot find list of partitions
<Stavros> bazhang: oh damn, i never knew this existed, thanks!
<usr13> gbear14275: Well, one thing you can do is start a ping to a particular IP and unplug the cables and watch for the ping results to stop.
<fluffy_> I never knew Ubuntu had a minimal version. Y'learn something new every day :D
<eye-zak> jmontreal: are u in the live disk, in a chroot ? did you bind-mount /dev/ from outside
<tux414> I have a built in microphone on an acer aspire one  model #Kav60 series d250-1417 microphone won't work with any skype or empathy
<vlt> sabat: fine
<vlt> sabat: go on
<greezmunkey> *Question* Regarding update-grub, is it the same as update-grub2 (assuming grub2 is installed)?
<bazhang> greezmunkey, update-grub is used for grub2
<eye-zak> jmontreal: so i think the easiest way is to get the UUID of your /boot (or /root if you have no /boot)
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: yes
<sabat> vlt: so now I use pvcreate to make the new large disk on it right?
<greezmunkey> Thansk guys :)
<eye-zak> bazhang: update-grub is update-grub2 if you have only grub2 installed
<gafir> hello
<gafir> How can I know the partition name of /home and the partition name of /
<jjnorth> eye-zak: I'm going to reboot and see if a manual config fixed this; otherwise, it's back to specifying kernel and initrd from the GRUB shell...
<eye-zak> jmontreal: then look for all of the search .. --fs-uuid --set XXXXXXX and set them
<gafir> I set them as two different partitions, but they only appear as in the same directory
<bastid_raZor> gafir: type mount
<sabat> vlt: I only want one partition out of all this, so I am assuming my next step is "make the drive" then "format the drive" then "mount it"
<Goatee> hey, I kinda went too far with making nautilus looking good and hid the menubar - in fact all bars. is there a way to redo it? because I wanted to change the background-image of nautilus and can't get to the "edit" menu. ^^
<pcgeek32147> i have dell mini 10 it has a Intel NM10 Express video card but hdmi does not work help
<gafir> bastic_raZor: worked thanks :-)
<jmonreal> eye-zak: ok, that should be the uuid that appears in /etc/fstab right?
<eye-zak> jmontreal: yes the one for /
<eye-zak> jmontreal: or /boot if you have a seperate /boot
<Condoulo> are there any tools in Ubuntu that I can use to compress PNG files?
<jmonreal> eye-zak: ok
<usr13> marge: Hello Marge!
<Andorin> fluffy_: It would also appear that his Windows XP partition is not appearing in the list on the left in Nautilus. >>
<eye-zak> jmontreal: if you don't know, you can use sed -i 's/OLD-UUID/NEW-UUID/g' /path/to/grub.cfg to replace all
<vlt> sabat: Yes, I already described how to "make the drive"
<fluffy_> Andorin: being a fixed internal drive that probably needs to go in his /etc/fstab
<swordz> Hi. When I boot up my PC, afetr the flash screen but before the login screen, I get a 'snow' screen - random lines on the screen. Worryingly, sometimes this screen contains fragments from my previous session (since which my computer has been OFF).
<Andorin> fluffy_: But /my/ WinXP partition appears in the pane...
<pokeh> How can I get lirc to start on login?
<fluffy_> Andorin: ah. Does he go through the complete shutdown in XP?
<pcgeek32147> i have dell mini 10 it has a Intel NM10 Express video card but hdmi does not work help
<onetinsoldier> Condoulo: sure.. optipng, pngcrush. there might be others as well. don't know
<jmonreal> eye-zak: they are set :S
<eye-zak> swordz: this may be an issue with the default framebuffer driver vga16fb
<Condoulo> onetinsoldier, thanks :)
<onetinsoldier> Condoulo: you're welcome
<Andorin> fluffy_: Yes.
<swordz> It remembers what was the screen over a power off?!
<jjnorth> eye-zak: That's got it.  It's a dirty hack, but it works.
<eye-zak> jmontreal: that is all you need, grub is already in the mbr so try reboot
<swordz> How do I stop it? Can I? Is it known about/scheduled to be fixed?
<rascal999> netbooting using nfs share. I change pxelinux.cfg/default file from append root=/dev/nfs netboot=nfs nfsroot=192.168.0.2:/mnt/fs initrd=initrd.img rw (note *rw*)  to append root=/dev/nfs netboot=nfs nfsroot=192.168.0.2:/mnt/fs initrd=initrd.img and i get this error rpc.statd is not running but is  required for remote locking -- Either use '-o nolock' to keep locks local, or start stad
<Andorin> fluffy_: And according to him, the drive doesn't auto-mount even with pmount and usbmount installed.
<jmonreal> but when i did update-grub it did throw me the error i told you
<eye-zak> jjnorth: hopefully you can get it to regenerate properly with scripts from /etc/grub.d/ but it takes some hacking, update-grub regenerates grub.cfg
<jmonreal> eye-zak: but when i did update-grub it did throw me the error i told you
<maelaian> when i try to install all i see are square boxes instead of text
<pokeh> When I start my computer, I am greeted by a black screen with a blinking underscore in the upper left hand corner (after grub, mind you). After a a bit, it then goes into the Lucid loading screen with the nice graphics (plymouth). However, it is very brief. I suspect that I am spending most of my time in the blank/blink screen, and very little time in the actual loading screen. Does anyone know why this is?
<eye-zak> jmontreal: update-grub makes grub.cfg, that is it
<Andorin> fluffy_: Never mind. It mounts now.
<sabat> vlt: I am assuming your talking about this line, (<vlt> sabat: Then create an LV in that group: `lvcreate <group name> -n <lv name> -l 100%FREE`. done) so.. lvcreate dumptruck -n (what goes here?) -l 100%FREE
<jmonreal> eye-zak: what dows update-grub2 ??
<eye-zak> jmontreal: exact same
<Andorin> pokeh: Same for me when I boot on my desktop, but not my laptop. Is it a bothersome issue?
<jjnorth> eye-zak: I feel I should enlighten you more on my situation: this laptop has been through a lot, starting off with an x86 install Gutsy, then upgrading through Intreprid with its sole clean install being to switch to amd64 in Jaunty.
<fluffy_> Andorin: the stick or the XP partition?
<jjnorth> eye-zak: Perhaps it's overdue for a clean install.  ;)
<vlt> sabat: dumptruck is the name of your volume group. Now you need a name for the (one) volume you want to create in it.
<Andorin> fluffy_: the stick, sorry. XP partition doesn't show up.
<bolly> hi all im trying to grab my latest driver for my card with the hardware menu and its giving me:
<bolly> SystemError: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/nvidia-96_96.43.17-0ubuntu1_i386.deb Connection failed [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<eye-zak> jjnorth: hmm interesting.. but that should not hurt grub, but i'm a little lost as to your excact situation
<bolly> any ideas?
<FloodBot3> bolly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bolly> eep sorry
<MACscr> got kind of a dumb question. I often launch programs from console and when i do and i want to get back to the command prompt, i would press control + c, the problem is that often cancels the app i had launched. Whats the proper way to do it?
<pcgeek32147> i have dell mini 10 it has a Intel NM10 Express video card but hdmi does not work help how do i make it work
<usr13> jjnorth: Is it a dual core processor?
<pokeh> Andorin: Lol, it's not particularly "bothersome", but if there's an easy fix I wouldn't mind getting rid of that screen and spending more time looking at my beautiful plymouth theme :D
<eye-zak> jmontreal: if you want to run update-grub[2] in a chroot, you need to do sudo mount --bind /dev /path/to/chroot/dev first
<jjnorth> eye-zak: Well, don't worry about it too much.  It's an HP Pavilion, so it's been nothing but trouble from Day One back on Shrike.
<maelaian> Anyone know why on the install screen all the text are boxes.
<eye-zak> jjnorth: i'm glad i went with the dell inspiron
<jjnorth> eye-zak: Got a cooling pad though, right? ;)
<jjnorth> usr13: Didn't mean to ignore you; no, it's a Turion 64.
<eye-zak> jjnorth: that's what my roomate does with his
<onetinsoldier> MACscr: there's 2 ways... the easy way is to do a command like this...  command &
<pcgeek32147> i have dell mini 10 it has a Intel NM10 Express video card but hdmi does not work help how do i make it work pm me to help
<jjnorth> maelaian: Sounds like an error with libpango.
<eye-zak> jjnorth: his gpu has overheated into death
<usr13> jjnorth: Have you installed a 64 bit OS?
<MACscr> pcgeek32147: no one is going or should pm you to help you with it
<MACscr> and to say html isnt working, what the heck are you saying?
<tux414> Does anyone know how to troubleshoot built-in microphones on net books.
<MACscr> oh, im retarded, you said hdmi
<MACscr> lol
<jjnorth> maelaian: Sorry, I've had the problem before, don't remember how I fixed it. :(
<eye-zak> tux414: which net book ?
<jjnorth> usr13: Yeah, back at Jaunty.
<fluffy_> Andorin: have to go soon, but here's a couple things to suggest for the XP disk -- try adding it into fstab, failing that he may just have to manually mount it. Linux can be hit and miss when it comes to NTFS in my experience, but mostly hit ;)
<tux414> eye-zak, acer aspire one
<pcgeek32147> why i need help
<maelaian> this has had to be the worst install experience i have ever had with linux. Ive never needed special kernel flags before.
<jjnorth> usr13: Why, did you have some questions?
<jmonreal> eye-zak: it worked! thanks
<maelaian> ontop of the installer isues.
<usr13> jjnorth: Ok, well never mind. Not sure what your problem is.
<jjnorth> usr13: lol, that could come across wrong... ;)
<Johnny_101> bolly : solved?
<tux414> eye-zak, d250-1417 is the series
<bolly> no sir
<eye-zak> tux414: see help.ubuntu.com, there is an issue that one of the stereo channels on your mic is used for noise cancellation
<pcgeek32147> i have dell mini 10 it has a Intel NM10 Express video card but hdmi does not work help how do i make it work pm me to help
<compaq> you know, my cpu is idle, before, I had compiz and nvidia card with proprietary drivers, and my cpu was all maxed out, spent hours shopping online for a new computer, and then I removed the nvidia card, and am using onboard intel with just metacity, and my cpu is barely even used up
<eye-zak> jmonreal: your welcome
<Andorin> fluffy_: Right. Thanks for your help.
<jjnorth> usr13: Sometimes, I don't know what my problem is, either.  ;)
<onetinsoldier> MACscr: you see my message? try -->  command &
<eye-zak> tux414, i saw it earlier, i think it's in the release bugs for karmic, or the pulseaudio page
<fluffy_> Andorin: no worries :)
<Typos_King> Andorin:   http://maketecheasier.com/auto-mount-your-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu/2009/04/14  if it helps
<jjnorth> usr13: You got quiet there... XD
<MACscr> onetinsoldier: as in: 'conky &' ?
<usr13> jjnorth: Maybe you should just re-install.
<pcgeek32147> i have dell mini 10 it has a Intel NM10 Express video card but hdmi does not work help how do i make it work pm me to help
<compaq> I don't know if it was compiz or nvidia proprietary driver that was killing my cpu.  Anyway, i am going to turn on compiz in a bit and check again, then I will tell you if the proprietary drivers were too heavy or compiz
<usr13> marge: Yes, you can get on it now.
<tux414> eye-zak, thanks i will give it a shot
<jjnorth> usr13: Yeah, I had to get the system operable first, though... turns out, it's the only functional optical drive in this house.
<onetinsoldier> MACscr: yes
<sabat> MACscr: yes, the & means to run something, but immediately return me to the shell
<jjnorth> usr13: I don't have good luck with hardware. ^^'
<usr13> jjnorth: Oh, I see.
<MACscr> sabat: thats not working
<jjnorth> usr13: Now the terrifying part of that, is that I'm a technician by trade.
<usr13> jjnorth: Hardware does not require luck.  It either works nor not.  :)
<pcgeek32147> plz help me
<pcgeek32147> i have dell mini 10 it has a Intel NM10 Express video card but hdmi does not work help how do i make it work pm me to help
<Scunizi> compaq: souldn't be.. I just came in so missed a lot of your issue.. did you "upgrade" or fresh install?
<greezmunkey> jjnorth: terrifying to your customers mabe :)
<goundy> Hi
<jjnorth> greezmunkey: If I told them that, yes. ;)
<MACscr> pcgeek32147: damnit, be patient, have you never used irc before?
<goundy> Guys I just upgraded to ubuntu 10.04
<Inu> Hi, I updated from 9.10 to 10.04 and now my network is disabled. Can't ping, update, anything.
<compaq> scubacuda, my cpu is idle, before, I had compiz and nvidia card with proprietary drivers, and my cpu was all maxed out, spent hours shopping online for a new computer, and then I removed the nvidia card, and am using onboard intel with just metacity, and my cpu is barely even used up
<MACscr> pcgeek32147: your obviously not providing enough information for anyone to even help you
<goundy> But I get a random freeze/hang up
<goundy> The CPU starts working at 100%
<goundy> And I can't do anything
<goundy> I've to use the power button to shutdown
<jjnorth> Inu: Separate computer, I hope?
<eye-zak> Inu: what is the status of your network card with ifoconfig -a
<goundy> Anyone came across this ?
<jjnorth> Sorry, sorry, I couldn't help myself. ^_^
<Scunizi> compaq: which driver did you use 173 or the "other" that has no version number?
<Inu> haven't tried that one yet. i will
<Andorin> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eye-zak> goundy: what were u running ?
<Goatee> hi. I really need some help. :/ I have hidden all my bars in Nautilus - including the menubar with "file, edit, etc." and can't undo it anymore. whenever I change the gconf to "start_with_menubar = true" and restart nautilus it changes it back to false. any ideas? I tried to change it as root as well.
<goundy> eye-zak, well the first time pidgin, thunderbird and a gnome-terminal
<maelaian> Anyone know why on the install screen all the text are boxes? It was hell even getting the installer this far...
<compaq> Scunizi, I can't remember, it is an nvidia 128mb old card, let me see 1 sec
<Condoulo> with pngcrush, which options should I use to compress a png?
<goundy> eye-zak, second time + xchat and google chrome
<bart_> Howdy Y'all
<jedc> I just installed 10.04 on my a lenovo g555, the problem is my speakers do not mute when I plug in headphones and I can't find controls to mute them without muting the headphones also.
<eye-zak> goundy: my xchat is horrible, i cannot browse channels
<goundy> eye-zak, it works perfectly for me
<compaq> Scunizi, I am pretty sure it was gforce or something like that
<eye-zak> goundy: when i do, i think that was what i got
<bart_> jedc: do you have an X-Fi card?
<eye-zak> goundy: i browse, enter channels,  oh yeah the key was make Favourites
<Scunizi> compaq: naw.. what I was asking is when you enabled the drivers, which one did you pick.. on my system there were 2 to choose from
<compaq> Scunizi, there weren
<goundy> eye-zak, so?
<Scunizi> compaq: none? so was this a fresh install?
<eye-zak> goundy: by 3 or 4 my xchat stalls
<compaq> Scunizi, it didn't give me the option, just the one proprietary came up, and asked to enable it and I said yes
<sabat> vlt: I created my volume, called it 'dt' but I don't see how I mount it.
<goundy> eye-zak, only xchat ?
<compaq> Scunizi, yeah
<goundy> eye-zak, I get my whole system freezing dude lol
<sabat> vlt: should it show up in /dev somewhere now?
<eye-zak> goundy, ok not the same prob then .. i could recover
<goundy> heh
<eye-zak> goundy, sounds like xorg/video issues but who knows
<bart_> I am having a rediculous amount of sound problems with 10.04... been messing with it for 2 days... and looks like i can't fix it
<vlt> 01:51 < vlt> sabat: You have a new 2TB sized block device in /dev/mapper/vg_name-lv_name
<goundy> eye-zak, I think ti's actually the 2.6.32-22 kernel
<asw3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/212789
<jjnorth> dosordie... died?  Must've had a change of heart.
<sabat> vlt: ty... sorry, I lose some of the conversation in such a busy channel
<asw3> how to fix this?
<bart_> looks like the X-Fi Extreme Audio was left out of all the driver sets from both alsa and creative...
<eye-zak> goundy, did you try the newer kernels from the kernel team (not in repo)
<sjefen6> "Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com" have something exploded?
<sabat> vlt, again, thank you wholeheartedly. you've been more than helpful and patient.
<Scunizi> compaq: ok.. 2 things.. right after a fresh install I always "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. that brings in all the newer packages since the release.. then go to System>Admin>Hardware Drivers and look there for your options.. most likely you'll have 2.  On my laptop it enabled the 173 driver which tends to overheat my computer.. the other didn't. On my desktop machines I typically use the driver
<Scunizi>  direct from Nvidia.. but that's another issue..
<goundy> eye-zak, I never manualy built kernel for ubuntu actually
<eye-zak> goundy, i think they are pre-built images if i remember correctly
<compaq> Scunizi, no, there were none there
<Scunizi> compaq: did you do all the updates though?
<compaq> Scunizi, there were none there
<goundy> eye-zak, I just found it I'm gonna try kernel .33 :)
<maelaian> Ok I tried to ignore the boxes and continue installation. When I hit install after going through all the screens it kicked me to desktop. Whats going on?
<eye-zak> goundy, but if it's a module you can build the module seperately, i had to do that so sound and usb would work on my intel
<goundy> thanks dude
<bart_> lol... with my bluetooth headset i have MIC but no output, with my on board NVIDIA sound i have MIC but no output, and with X-Fi I have output but no MIC
<goundy> eye-zak, yeah I see
<jjnorth> sjefen6: ping -c1 no.archive.ubuntu.com returns 100% packet loss... :(
<compaq> Scunizi, yeah, well I did a few install tries and I installed all the updates once, it doesn't make much of difference in my opinion, the release was just a few weeks ago
<Nick07> I need HELP!!! some dummy put windows and messed up my ubuntu grub
<Nick07> using 10.04 lts desktop
<jjnorth> sjefen6: Looks like it's back up now. :)
<arand> !grub2 | Nick07
<ubottu> Nick07: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<eye-zak> Nick07: what position is your machine in now ? borked grub ?
<sabat> vlt: one last question, do suggest any FS in paticular for a large drive like this? I was kinda tossing reiserfs and ext4 around in my head, but I really don't know the strengths or weaknesses of them
<maelaian> Screw 10.04. Im installing 9.10 lol.
<Scunizi> compaq: it can.. there are several versions of 10.04 that will happen.. 10.04.1 10.04.2  10.04.3 .. depends on the devs.. but there's continuous updates that's why the long string for updating.. it catches all that needs to be cought
<arand> Nick07: reinstall according to wiki
<Nick07> yeah
<maelaian> Whats the steps for an upgrade of a clean 9.10 system to 10.04, trying to find it on the wiki i dont see it.
<eye-zak> Nick07: see wiki
<jjnorth> Reiser's a killer filesystem.. or so I'm told. =3
<sjefen6> jjnorth: these computers; they are truly a strang contraption
<Nick07> how do i reinstall grun without hurting my ubuntu setup
<Flannel> jjnorth: Please refrain from those sorts of things
<jjnorth> Flannel: Got it, won't happen again. :)
<Typos_King> grun?
<pussyroller> help!  made custom ubuntu live cd, but it can't detect hard disk!  what can i do to fix this problem?
<bart_> sabat: ubuntu won't provide support for reiser.. .only ext4
<vlt> sabat: I'd go for ext4
<Flannel> bart_: That's not correct
<vlt> sabat: (but I'd do that for any sized fs ;-)
<bart_> Flannel: That was what I read
<compaq> ok here it goes, compiz --replace, lets see it strain on resources
<Nick07> need a link to a wiki or step by step how it please
<Flannel> bart_: That's inaccurate.  We recommend ext4 as a default, but "only supporting it" isn't true
<jedc> Does anyone know how I can find controls to mute my laptop speakers but not my heapphone output? there are only master and pcm controls in alsamixer.
<sabat> vlt: ah ok. I really don't know what reiserfs is, but I know they used it on my server at work, so I was contemplating it.
<Flannel> Nick07: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bart_> Flannel: Good to know
<jjnorth> bart_: Um, there are some less-than-reputable news sources that used recent events to push that line.  It's not true, though.
<greezmunkey> mmm ice cream :P
<eye-zak> jdec: have u looked at all of the cards in alsamixer
<sabat> vlt: I've always used ext2/3/4 since I got into linux
<kr3w> is there another choice?
<jedc> eye-zak, how do I do that?
<eye-zak> kr3w: xfs
<compaq> oh well, it doesn't even start anymore, now that I enable metacity compositing
<pcgeek32147> macscr<<< all the info i have is its a dell mini 10 with a Intel NM10 Express
<kr3w> is it better?
<kr3w> performance wise
<eye-zak> jdec: type h in alsamixer and read the help
<jjnorth> Flannel: I got my joke was out of taste, but I hope that last comment was more acceptable...?
<MACscr> pcgeek32147: then your not going to get any help
<jv_> my xorg.conf does not exist in X11, intel 945 graphics
<vlt> sabat: I used reiserfs too but I think nowadays ext3/4 are as good as it.
<Scunizi> !xrandr | jv_
<ubottu> jv_: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<eye-zak> kr3w: i have run into the "max # of files" on ext2,3,4 but not xfs
<jjnorth> Flannel: Seems the Enquirer has a funny way of making their own headlines.
<kr3w> what does that mean?
<aprilhare> is there an easy way to install this under ubuntu? http://zfs-fuse.net/
<Scunizi> jv_: not only dual screens but everything monitor related
<kr3w> real life examples wise
<eye-zak> jv_: xorg.conf is now filled in automatically by xorg/udev
<pcgeek32147> what more info do you need dude
<eye-zak> aprilhare: download and build source ...
<jedc> eye-zak, I can get front mic and mic controls with alsamixer -V all, but the only card I can look at is 0
<gbear14275> usr13: so I've read the man interfaces page and am a little confused about the correct syntax to use.  I don't understand what the iface and inet does.  (e.g. iface eth0 inet dhcp)
<aprilhare> eye-zak, thanks
<aprilhare> eye-zak, in other words no there isn't an easy way :)
<greezmunkey> iface == interface, inet == tcp/ip
<jv_> eye-zak, tx, do you know what file should I edit to disable one of dual monitors?
<gbear14275> usr13: if I am trying to configure eth1 to have a static address on boot, I'm assuming dhcp wont be there, but do I need the iface and inet?
<eye-zak> jedc, it may not be supported for your card ... not sure
<pcgeek32147> macscr<<< all the info i have is its a dell mini 10 with a Intel NM10 Express
<pcgeek32147> what more info do you need dude
<eye-zak> aprilhare, the instructions are there download install deps and run scons in the source dir
<gbear14275> usr13: I've also tried to search the man pages for iface but nothing came back
<jv_> I can do it by GUI but one screen is broken...or should I blacklist the driver?
<jjnorth> Hey guys, here's a question... does XChat have any way to isolate usernames for responses?
<MACscr> pcgeek32147: and i already told you thats not enough information to help you. You need to go into way more detail on your issue. More than likely you need to open up a post on the forums
<eye-zak> jv_: xorg.conf, but you only need to add values for the thing you want to change. I don't know what the exact setting is for randr (i have nVidia) but you only need a Device section
<eye-zak> jv_: or a screen section if that is where it is for randr
<iflema> jjnorth yes. /lastlog nick
<Loshki> jjnorth: I've always thought a button which presented a threaded view of all the conversations for a nick would be handy...
<jjnorth> iflema: Thank you.  Been searching for that for a bit. :)
<jv_> eye-zak, tx, will do
<usr13> gbear14275: iface just designates the interface (iface is just short for interface)  "iface eth0" means that you are designating interface eth0 to be what ever it is you want it to be.
<sunny0422> hey guys im having trouble with my sound since i just installed ubuntu can anyone help?
<jjnorth> sunny0422: Do you know which version you installed?
<sunny0422> http://pastie.org/972924
<eye-zak> sunny0422: what specifically
<sunny0422> the latest version
<sunny0422> 10. something
<jjnorth> sunny0422: Okay, thanks for that.  What PC do you have (make, model)... do you know if it's 32 or 64-bit... things of that nature...?
<sunny0422> 64 bit asus laptop
<sunny0422> gaming edition
<usr13> gbear14275: "iface eth0 inet dhcp"  Means:  Interface eth0 is set to dhcp.
<kr3w> anyone using xchat here?
<jjnorth> kr3w: Just about everyone, I'd think... ;)
<maelaian> mIRC ftw.
<jjnorth> sunny0422: What's it doing / not doing?
<sunny0422> its doing nothing
<jjnorth> maelaian: I stand corrected.  :)
<kr3w> is there a way to do multi-server from commands
<kr3w> rather than ctrl+T
<sunny0422> all settings seems to be right but its just not playing
<kr3w> cause that's really annoying
<kr3w> like mirc had /server -m
<usr13> gbear14275: in man interfaces, skip down to the line that starts with, "Stanzas defining logical interfaces start with a line consisting of the word  "iface" followed by the name of the logical interface..." and read again.
<jjnorth> sunny0422: At all (no login sounds) or only on certain files?
<sunny0422> well the sound asus makes when computer turns on is there, but when OS loads nothing
<maelaian> jjnorth: Id be using xchat but 10.04 installer seems to be quite a backwards step in terms of working. One thing after another, my 9.x CD works flawlessly no problems. Just put it in hit install and its done.
<usr13> gbear14275: Or I should have said, the paragraph that starts with...
<sunny0422> http://pastie.org/972926
<moetunes> kr3w: you can use /server in xchat
<eye-zak> sunny0422, have you chosen the profile in SoundPreferences ->Hardware you need
<gbear14275> usr13: was doing so... I think I found it... so to set my static port I would use "iface eth1 inet static" thanks again
<sunny0422> no how do i do that
<usr13> gbear14275: Yes, that is correct.
<kr3w> if i do that then it changes server
<kr3w> i dont want that
<jjnorth> maelaian: Too true, I'm working on hitting up a Lucid clean install now that I have this pile working again... ;)
<kr3w> i want multi
<sean___> nah
<kr3w> irssi does multi server with /server
<kr3w> not xchat :/
<moetunes> kr3w: afaik it just adds a server - doesn't remove any
<kr3w> let me see again
<Scunizi> kr3w: xchat will do multi server .. so will Qaussel.. but irssi is fantastic.. Weechat is suppose to be as good depending on who you talk to.
<kr3w> no it doesn't add on /server
<kr3w> it disconnects the current
<kr3w> then goes to the other one
<kr3w> seems like the only way to
<usr13> gbear14275: As you can see [in man interfaces] you can also designate gateway and netmask as well, so ...
<kr3w> ctrl+t
<kr3w> :/
<FloodBot3> kr3w: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sunny0422> im in system settings, multimedia, and i see my audio drives (HDA Intel (ALC663 Analog))
<moetunes> kr3w: from the menubar - xchat - new - server tab
<eye-zak> sunny0422, click sound icon ->sound preferences->hardware tab select your sound card and choose from the box at the bottom .. try digital vs analog
<Scunizi> kr3w: I"m on kde right now so I can't give you the steps.. but instead of /server try /connect
<sunny0422> when i click test nothing happens
<jjnorth> sunny0422: System > Preferences > Sound, Hardware tab, should have...
<kr3w> okay lets try that one
<jjnorth> eye-zak got it
<kr3w> nope
<kr3w> doesnt work on /connect either
<Scunizi> kr3w: probably what moetunes said.. sounds familure
<eye-zak> sunny0422, i had possibly similar issue, but if your usb is working than it's not the same
<kr3w> yeah i know that way, my original question was from command
<kr3w> i know the menu option
<sunny0422> eye-zak: i tested all 4 nothing yet
<sabat> vlt: ok, took a while to format :) but I now have 1.9tb free on that drive. TY!
<kr3w> and i know the keyboard shortcut too
<sunny0422> eye-zak: usb working fine actually
<kr3w> was wanting something similar to /server -m in mIRC
<Scunizi> kr3w: ah.. then it is capable just not the way you want to use it.. it's tough when you're use to irssi
<kr3w> yeah irssi is too pwnage :/
<eye-zak> sunny0422, run dmesg | grep hda_intel and see if there are errors /post to pastie
<kr3w> irssi craps up DCC resumes though
<Scunizi> kr3w: there are scripts that will make it look like mIRC if you want..
<sunny0422> eye-zak: i have 4 options, HDA Intel ALC663 Analog, HDA Intel ALC663 Digital, HDA Intel ALC663 Digital IEC958... , Jack Audio Connection Kit
<sunny0422> eye-zak: Ok leme do that
<whiter> im trying to modify the command ran on a menu item (skpe) by starting it with this command "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 && skype" how can i edit the ubuntu applications menu entry to reflect that? when i just type it in the "command" field it fails to start
<leader> hi all
<kr3w> .le: yo
<kr3w> hmm
<Scunizi> sunny0422: analog if you have standard speakers
<jjnorth> eye-zak: Might this be related? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480429
<eye-zak> sunny0422, i'm not sure you're looking in the right place there are thing like 'Analog Stereo'
<kr3w> how does the nick complete work?
<moetunes> whiter: tried to do it without the   &&   ?
<Scunizi> kr3w: type the first few characters and hit TAB
<whiter> i need the && though
<kr3w> ah got it
<jjnorth> sunny0422: "Profiles" should be right below the hardware devices you just listed off.
<kr3w> Scunizi: think it's good
<kr3w> hah
<kr3w> lol
<Scunizi> kr3w: yep! :)
<moetunes> whiter: that should be one command tho
<eye-zak> jjnorth, not sure
<sunny0422> jjnorth: i cant find hardware devices one sec leme give u a screen shot
<jjnorth> sunny0422: Thanks, that's immensely helpful.  :)
<whiter> no, it's two. i export that value, then start skype
<Mixxit> onetinsoldier, hey im at the point where my drivers are installed and im wondering about glx :-)
<kr3w> okay this is annoying, i really wanna do multi server from command line :/
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: roger. did you install mesa-utils? try.. glxinf
<moetunes> whiter: you export the value for the command skype afaik
<Mixxit> i did bud
<Mixxit> get a big table
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: glxinfo
<whiter> if i remove the && it doesn't work either.
<moetunes> whiter: you said it doesn't work i\for a launch...
<Inu> upgraded from koala to lynx and network is disabled. no ping, updates, nothing. ifconfig -a shows modem and says interrupt 29. it sees the modem but can't access it. tried going to system>admin>hardware drivers when i click on that i get 'can't connect to dbus' error message... help?
<whiter> when i click Skype in the menu, it doesn't work.
<unop> whiter, create a script and place that in your ~/bin/ directory?
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: ok, roger.. what does it say near the very top?  for -->  direct rendering:
<whiter> i just want to start skype that way, is there no way to do it?
<whiter> through the menu?
<iflema> whiter out it in ya .bashrc file
<eye-zak> Inu: try logging out and back in or restarting, dbus should not give that error
<whiter> right.
<Mixxit> onetinsoldier, : http://www.pastebin.org/268783
<unop> whiter, a script allows you to do whatever you want before launching skype
<whiter> yes but im not trying to write a script
<whiter> for one command
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: no. you don't have it. no glx
<Inu> eye-zak, I've restarted like 5 times, cause i have to go on windows to get support here lol.
<unop> whiter, fine, suit yourself
<Mixxit> ok what package do i need to install?
<Inu> same thing happens
<whiter> i just want to click the Skype icon in my menu and have it start. i shouldn't have to write a script to do that i dont think..
<Inu> i think i may have installed wrong but don't know where
<eye-zak> Inu: haven't worked with modems in ubuntu, but hardware-drivers is jockey-gtk
<Mixxit> nvidia-glx-96?
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: i don't know. i'm not really that knowledgeable with X
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: try running it again after doing this command --> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<sunny0422> flickr stinks
<moetunes> whiter: does right clicking the menu let you edit it?
<sunny0422> takes freeking forever
<whiter> yes it does
<Inu> If i just delete everything and reinstall do you think it would fix it?
<unop> whiter, not all scripts do complex, arcane things like cure world poverty or rid it off cancer - they can be used for just the kind of requirements you have -- a single line wrapper that deviates from the norm.
<whiter> im aware of that.
<moetunes> !who | whiter
<ubottu> whiter: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sunny0422> http://www.flickr.com/photos/50501663@N08/4630746438/
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: you'd probably be best off asking the channel how to get it working. let them know what video card you have, and what nvidia driver you have installed, ect.
<Mixxit> okies
<Mixxit> one sec just trying this other driver
<Mixxit> and thanks man!
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: sure, you're welcome
<jjnorth> sunny0422: Oy, okay, Kubuntu.
<kr3w> kubuntu was so garbage.
<kr3w> felt like killing myself after a day
<jjnorth> kr3w: Not that I disagree, but someone's still using it and can use some help.  ;)
<rascal999> i have an nfsroot serving os to clients, i'd like to make it read only, how do i do this?
<whiter> unop: i'm aware of that. but in the menu editor theres a field that says "Command:" why cant i just put what i want it to do there? versus writing a script.
<kr3w> yeah haha
<manchester> Try xubuntu fast as lightning
<usr13> kr3w: So, you
<sunny0422> jjnorth: its just different interface right?
<kr3w> i tried xubuntu for a day too
<iflema> whiter if you type the export command into a terminal, does skype work fot the rest of the session, without it/until next reboot?
<usr13> kr3w: So, you're saying you don't much like KDE?
<kr3w> was worst than the kubuntu
<kr3w> :/
<jjnorth> sunny0422: And different tools...
<whiter> iflema: yes
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sunny0422> jjnorth: oh, how do i fix this problem in my os?
<kr3w> usr13: i don't like it, nope, sorry!
<iflema> whiter so put the export command in ya .bashrc file.... the way its supposed to be done
<onetinsoldier> Mixxit: just in case you need to find out what nvidia packages you have installed, do --> dpkg -l '*nvidia*' | grep ^ii
<jjnorth> sunny0422: Not sure offhand, but I'm looking for equivalents now.
<goundy> eye-zak, it's thunderbird 3 man... he's messing up my system...
<Mixxit> looks like i installed the normal non glx driver
<Mixxit> brb gnna reboot now this is installed
<airtonix> iflema, actually "the way its supposed to be done"... /cough
<goundy> How to keep tb 2 ?
<sunny0422> jjnorth: thanks a lot mate
<Inu> eye-zak >	If i just delete everything and reinstall do you think it would fix it?
<usr13> kr3w: Well, stick with what you like....
<jjnorth> sunny0422: No problem.
<eye-zak> goundy, hmm never used thunderbird ...
<sunny0422> jjnorth: btw would it solve the problem if i just reinstall with simple ubuntu?
<goundy> eye-zak, what do you use for mails?
<kr3w> usr13: trust me, i did. used all 3 for a day and my choice has been made
<jjnorth> Inu: I think it'd mess up more than it might help, but I'll hold off on anything final until eye-zak comments.
<eye-zak> Inu: that's about all i can suggest, do nothing special in the install .. get it to boot and then have at it
<eye-zak> goundy, nothing client-side
<jjnorth> OH, wait, modem install?
<kr3w> usr13: the amount of modifications i had to make to each to make it look the way i enjoy, GNOME was the best
<goundy> eye-zak, okay ;)
<airtonix> iflema, is it not true that the bashrc file is only read when you first open a terminal after logging in ?
<Inu> yeah, jjjnorth
<jjnorth> eye-zak: I'm confusing myself now, I'll stop butting in.  ;)
<Inu> my modem is like disabled or something
<bart_> has anyone out there gotten a X-Fi extreme Audio to work?
<eye-zak> jjnorth, lol
<usr13> kr3w: xfce is pretty good.
<kr3w> yeah it was
<kr3w> better than KDE
<iflema> airtonix no
<jjnorth> sunny0422: It'd help relevance to this channel, but I don't see where it'd necessarily fix the sound card.
<sunny0422> yea im having the same feeling, KDE sucks, too heavy as well might as well do simple Gnome
<jjnorth> sunny0422: So I'd hold off for the moment.
<sunny0422> jjnorth: ok
<jjnorth> sunny0422: I'm gonna guess and say "Multimedia" here.
<onetinsoldier> kde is very pretty though
<eye-zak> sunny0422, if you want to install gnome apps, you can install pavucontrol
<usr13> kr3w: We have been told to take such discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kr3w> we have? by who? "|
<unop> airtonix, when you open a terminal yes .. but it is called from ~/.bash_profile which is sourced when you open a login shell i.e. log in at the terminal
<whiter> well i dont know what to put in .bashrc which is why i was trying to avoid that
<whiter> but thanks anyway
<toolbear> help!  made custom ubuntu live cd, but it can't detect hard disk!  what can i do to fix this problem?
<sunny0422> eye-zak: gotcha
<airtonix> unop, iflema ah which is not the ~/.bashrc
<bart_> toolbear: what kind of hard disk?
<jjnorth> eye-zak: You have a KDE history, I take it. ;)
<eye-zak> sunny0422, that is the official pulseaudio sound control tool
<usr13> toolbear: What kind of hard disk do you have?
<airtonix> unop, iflema https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Persistent%20environment%20variables
<sunny0422> eye-zak: think i should try and install it?
<unop> airtonix, ~/.bashrc is called when you open a terminal and sourced from ~/.bash_profile
<sangho> can i install MS Offfice 2010 with wine in 10.04?
<usr13> toolbear: What do you see in the output of   fdisk -l
<usr13> toolbear: What do you see in the output of  sudo fdisk -l
<jjnorth> sunny0422: It can't hurt at this point.
<eye-zak> jjnorth, no only i like simple and clean ... qt is not that .. but even nautilus with multitabs has way too many outlines for me
<kr3w> sangho: office 2k10 doesn't work yet
<toolbear> bart_, usr13: a SATA (7200 rpm magnetic disk)
<eye-zak> sunny0422, yes it will work
<sangho> thx :)
<bart_> toolbear: are you using an on-board raid controller?
<sunny0422> eye-zak: ok installing it noe
<gartral> sangho: you will need to port some files from a working windows installation, it's not well supported, but can work
<toolbear> usr13: i put it up at http://paste.linuxassist.net/215277
<sunny0422> jjnorth: yea i would think not lol
<sangho> ok
<kr3w> gartral: you got it working? or know how? i haven't found anything yet! inform us
<sangho> i`ll search for it
<gbear14275> usr13: did you get my pm's?
<sunny0422> jjnorth: with gnome i had easier time managing compiz as well, i hear KDE comes with it but i cant seem to find that either
<toolbear> bart_: no.  i guess my hardware is capable of this, but i have it turned off in the BIOS
<goundy> ubuntu 10.04. I remove mysql from ALL boot levels... it still loads when ubuntu starts... wtf ?
<abdellatif> hi all
<sunny0422> eye-zak: ok installed
<unop> airtonix, iflema - you're right about not placing it in ~/.bashrc though - ~/.profile is the appropriate place for env. vars. that need to affect a graphical session
<gbear14275> goundy: cd still in?
<eye-zak> goundy, see /etc/init/mysql<something>.conf
<abdellatif> i have probleme with flash player in ububtu amd64
<goundy> gbear14275, I don't get your question :=)
<bart_> toolbear: good... it took me 2 days to hack my way through a dm raid installation
<goundy> eye-zak, ah, am having a look at it
<eye-zak> sunny0422, run pavucontrol
<abdellatif> i have probleme with flash player in ububtu amd64
<kr3w> abdellatif: you might have to install ubuntu-tweak
<abdellatif> i have probleme with flash player in ububtu amd64
<eye-zak> goundy, the new upstart jobs
<kr3w> dumbass.
<jjnorth> goundy: He's asking if your install disc is still in the PC.
<gbear14275> goundy: do you have a boot disk/drive still connected
<bart_> toolbear: dmraid*
<sunny0422> eye-zak: when i run it i get error saying Connection failed: connection refused
<airtonix> unop, it says there its executed upon gdm login and text login.
<goundy> gbear14275, no I don't
<usr13> toolbear: It says "authorization required"
<goundy> eye-zak, the new ubstart jobs hmmm
<eye-zak> sunny0422, hmm no pulseaudio on dbus ... sorry but no KDE experience so can't help but suggest #kubuntu channel or install gnome
<jjnorth> eye-zak re: sunny0422: Hardware issue?
<toolbear> usr13, bart_: anyways, it is detecting my usb drive without any problem, but i don't even have /dev/sdb (/dev/sda is now the usb drive) or /dev/hda
<usr13> toolbear: Try pastebin.com
<bart_> toolbear: is this a brabd new disk? or are there other partitions on it already
<eye-zak> goundy, see upstart-job wiki
<kr3w> how good does ext4 run under RAID 0?
<sunny0422> eye-zak: cant be it was running fine on windows
<goundy> eye-zak, thanks ;)
<unop> airtonix, errm no..  "~/.bash_profile or ~./bash_login - If one of these file exist, bash executes it rather then "~/.profile" ..."  -- the bash manpage concurs too
<kr3w> especially if the hardware is already amazing
<eye-zak> sunny0422, run pactl list from the command line
<kr3w> going from single disk that is
<toolbear> usr13: um, really?  i thought it gave a pop-up just saying that you are supposed to type in "linux" for both usr and password.  anyways, i'll put it at pastebin
<whiter> iflema: what would i put in .bashrc just "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" ?
<jjnorth> sunny0422: Well that failed, I meant to address that comment to eye-zak about a possible hardware issue.
<eye-zak> sunny0422, it's not hardware, your card shows up in alsa and kernel pci
<gartral> kr3w: IF it works anything like 2007 did, you need many of the mscvp dlls from windows (master service controls) and also i forget where, but theres a directory of DLLs that handle encrypted file executions
<jjnorth> sunny0422: And subsequently answered.
<unop> whiter, i wouldn't suggest doing that -- as this variable will be set for ALL your programs and that could be problematic
<Nick07> hello
<jahc> I got a question.. does Ubuntu Netbook remix still have that default netbook style UI that cant be switched over to the full desktop style UI?
<kr3w> gartral: i installed office 2k7 right from installation files from latest stock wine
<whiter> well unop, what should i do?
<Nick07> im having a bad day with grub
<kr3w> gartral: this was yesterday, made 0 modifications
<charlieS> jahc: you could always switch it to the normal gnome desktop.
<jahc> UNR 9.04 was perfect because I could turn off the netbook style UI
<sunny0422> urg.. leme just install ubuntu, life would be easier brb in 10 mins
<toolbear> bart_: about 1/2 year old, there are other partitions.  in fact, ubuntu (lucid) does recognize the hard disk, but only on the "official" live cd and on my hard disk installation.  i'm using a different live cd now, one that i put mostly the same packages on as I have on my hard disk install
<jahc> when i upgraded to 9.10 I couldnt figure out how to change back to the normal UI
<jjnorth> sunny0422: One sec
<Nick07> could use the help
<jahc> now I want to get the latest 10.x whatever it is :) I dont want to waste time. should I grab the netbook remix or the standard version? my netbook has a 7" screen
<jjnorth> eye-zak: Might alsa be interfering somehow?
<gartral> kr3w: last time i screwed around with all that, i had a pre 1.0 wine
<myrl> hi
<kr3w> just out of curiosity, is there any way to make window transparent when i move it in GNOME?
<Anacleto> Help, i can't get more resolution on my monitor.....
<eye-zak> jjnorth, no clue not enough info at this point
<kr3w> gartral: under the latest, it's very cleaned up, try it out
<jjnorth> eye-zak: I know it's out of left field, but if this is an upgrade in place...
<eye-zak> kr3w, what window manager
<Nick07> try to fix the boot problem but no go
<kr3w> eye-zak: compiz
<kr3w> eye-zak: and emerald
<cornbreadly> I have a quick sd card reader question.  Are some card readers limited to what size media they can read?  I have a 2gb that is fine and a 4gb that doesnt show.  lsusb finds the reader.
<eye-zak> jjnorth, could be incompatible alsa state
<unop> whiter, well, there's two things - 1. edit the .desktop file for skype (/usr/share/applications/skype.desktop) and change the Exec= string  or 2. create a script in ~/bin/ that runs your command
<sunny0422> jjnorth: btw is ubuntu ultimate edition considered ubuntu itself?
<gartral> kr3w: i HATE MS products, if a workplace needs it, i load it in a vm under xp.
<eye-zak> kr3w, there is a plugin for that in compizconfig-settings-manager
<kr3w> gartral: ah you walk around with that bias, okay then
<bazhang> sunny0422, no
<myrl> kr3w idk
<kr3w> eye-zak: thanks!
<Nick07> need grub help 10.04 lts
<sunny0422> bazhang: DAM!
<toolbear> usr13: ok, http://pastebin.com/2g8dMGmx
<jjnorth> sunny0422:
<Nick07> please
<jjnorth> Whoops, sorry.
<gartral> kr3w: what can Office 2010 do that openoffice cant?
<whiter> unop: does the .desktop file also apply to the Skype entry in the Applications menu? because thats where i launch it from.
<jjnorth> sunny0422: If you run 'xterm -e alsamixer' what do you get?
<kr3w> eye-zak: do you know what the plugin/setting is called? i can't spot it
<eye-zak> gartral, cost $$$
<bazhang> gartral, kr3w #ubuntu-offtopic please
<airtonix> gartral, save it in a format that openoffice cant open
<eye-zak> kr3w, Move
<sunny0422> this wierd looking volume control
<kr3w> move where?
<sunny0422> ill take a screenshot
<eye-zak> kr3w, "Move Window" under Window Management
<unop> whiter, yes, the menu entry runs the .desktop file actually -- which in turn calls the skype program (as set out in the Exec= line in the .desktop file)
<kr3w> oh lol
<whiter> unop: thanks
<jjnorth> sunny0422: Master, Headphon, and PCM are all filled in (at least partially)?
<sunny0422> jjnorth: yes
<MACscr> hmm, anyone ever mess with their freedesktop.org.xml file so that they can modify syntax recognition in gedit? I just make a change to make .tpl use php syntax, then ran  sudo update-mime-database /usr/share/mime, but there still is no syntax highlighting going on
<jjnorth> sunny0422: If you hit F6, what choices appear?
<kr3w> eye-zak: it's on, not doing it though, i tried compiz --replace already ... any other ideas?
<eye-zak> kr3w, you set Opacity to less than 100 ?
<sunny0422> default, 0 HDA Intel , enter device name...
<whiter> unop: just to test, i changed the application the .desktop file should launch, and i clicked the menu entry. it still launched skype...
<kr3w> eye-zak: *slaps self*
<bart_> toolbar: if you load gparted or the disk utility does it see the disk?
<usr13> toolbear: Well, it appears you were wrong.  It does seem to be recognizing one hard disk drive: "/dev/sda: 4007 MB, 4007624704 bytes"
<toolbear> bart_: nope
<jjnorth> sunny0422: Okay, so down arrow key to "0 HDA Intel" and hit enter, the first three bars are mostly solid?
<kr3w> eye-zak: there it goes
<toolbear> usr13: no, that's my usb drive!
<unop> whiter, what should it have launched instead?
<whiter> eclipse
<eye-zak> kr3w, and lots of fun ensues
<sunny0422> yes
<sunny0422> jjnorth: http://www.flickr.com/photos/50501663@N08/4630784076/
<kr3w> eye-zak: it's more of a whatever feature that i wanted to further spite KDE
<mixxit> onetinsoldier, http://www.pastebin.org/268854
<usr13> toolbear: Is this a desktop or laptop?
<jjnorth> sunny0422: I know this is getting redundant, but no "MM" on any of those bars?
<bart_> toolbar: does an unmodified live cd see the drive propperly?
<toolbear> usr13: desktop
<unop> whiter, did you change the menu entry at all? such as editing it while trying things out?
<onetinsoldier> mixxit: well, you have it now!
<eye-zak> kr3w, try the following focus transparency it really works now, and can blacklist media players and such
<whiter> unop: no
<sunny0422> i sent u the screen shot, some have mm some dont
<mixxit> woohoo!
<jjnorth> sunny0422: Oh wow, headphones not showing up... hrm, shouldn't be an issue though...
<mixxit> thanks!
<onetinsoldier> mixxit: congrats :-)
<usr13> toolbear: So it's an sata drive?
<mixxit> so i am good for gl now?
<kr3w> eye-zak: don't understand
<onetinsoldier> mixxit: yes
<toolbear> usr13: ok, now i've taken out my flash drive, here's what happens: "root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# fdisk -l
<toolbear> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<toolbear> "
<mixxit> fantastic!
<toolbear> usr13: yep
<whiter> unop: i see what the problem is..
<jjnorth> sunny0422: Well, that should do it, have you tried opening a local music file?
<unop> whiter, what does the Exec line say in the .desktop file now?
<unop> whiter, you do?
<eye-zak> kr3w, there is a plugin that increases transparency of windows as you switch from them to new ones
<whiter> unop: yes. i edited it earlier, but i clicked revert to original and it changed to eclipse.
<sunny0422> the radio is playing already with amrok
<airtonix> eye-zak, its not a dedicated plugin that does that.
<jjnorth> sunny0422: Escape to close that alsamixer, incidentally.  ;)
<sunny0422> no sound tho
<xangua> eye-zak: yes, install compiz settings manager to configure them
<eye-zak> kr3w, Trailfocus
<unop> whiter, right, so things are working as expected now?
 * o_a está ausente: Ausente no momento
<jjnorth> sunny0422: hrm... could be a codec issue...
<kr3w> eye-zak: don't have that one
<usr13> toolbear: Could there be a hardware problem?  Is the drive plugged in good?  Is the data cable plugged in and the power cable as well?
<kr3w> eye-zak: under window management?
<airtonix> kr3w, you need to install more compiz plugins
<eye-zak> kr3w, maybe install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<jjnorth> sunny0422: It was working in Karmic, right?
 * o_a voltou.
<goundy> eye-zak, I've read the wiki page, doesn't say much it says to read man initctl, and the man doesn't say how to remove mysql from autostart ^^
<eye-zak> kr3w, under Effects
<unop> !boot | goundy
<ubottu> goundy: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sunny0422> ok i see the problem
<eye-zak> goundy, remove mysql.conf in /etc/init and make sure u did update-rc.d -f remove mysql
<sunny0422> the sound is playing through laptops player
<sunny0422> but
<kr3w> eye-zak: trailfocus right
<mixxit> onetinsoldier, omg it works!
<sunny0422> its not playing when i plug something in
<eye-zak> goundy, but that is really hackish
<mixxit> onetinsoldier, legend matey thanks
<eye-zak> kr3w, enjoy
<sunny0422> im guessing a different device is not being caught
<mixxit> have a great night all, one happy user here :)
<goundy> eye-zak, I removed mysql.conf now, and yes I kicked it from rc I hop it's gonna work. Thank you man
<jjnorth> sunny0422: Yeah, the alsamixer results seemed to indicate that nothing's showing up on that headphone jack.
<kr3w> eye-zak: holy crap!
<whiter> unop: now it says "Failed to execute child process "export" (No such file or directory)" which is my original problem
<eye-zak> kr3w, lol
<sunny0422> jjnorth: how do i fix that?
<kr3w> eye-zak: dude! like
<sunny0422> jjnorth: drivers needed?
<kr3w> WOW
<unop> whiter, what does the Exec line say in the .desktop file now?  "export" only applies to bash
<kr3w> am i too easily impressed or is that impressive
<toolbear> usr13: it's possible, but there never has been a hardware problem, and there wasn't one before i booted into this live cd...
<eye-zak> kr3w, it was buggy for a while but suprise, suprise it is really good in lucid
<whiter> unop: export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 && skype
<unop> whiter,  no, you would change the Exec line to something like.   Exec=XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 skype
<eye-zak> unop, whiter i think you need env VAR=value in a desktop file
<unop> eye-zak, you can set one prior to invoking the command
<whiter> unop: that doesn't work.
<compaq> Alright, I am coming back to ubuntu, I can't get flash playing in debian
<whiter> eye-zak: i dont know what to put
<kr3w> eye-zak: dude thank you for telling me that, it's very cool
<goundy> eye-zak, ... I removed /etc/init/mysql.conf and it's fucked up... Mysql doesn't start anymore :'(
<goundy> start: Unknown job: mysql
<SirStan> Has anyone hacked the dell latitude "on" system to do anything cool?
<unop> whiter, does this work from the shell?   XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 skype
<goundy> man... what have I done ?
<eye-zak> whiter, env XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 skype
<cornbreadly> where can I go to trouble shoot a card reader?  Ubuntuforums people havent replied yet.
<whiter> unop: no. but it does with export in front of it
<unop> whiter, no, forget the export, that only applies to bash
<eye-zak> goundy, sorry i thought that was your goal, reinstall mysql to get it back, use update-rc.d to manage runlevels i think
<eye-zak> unop: do .desktop files run in a shell, i thought they didn't
<goundy> eye-zak, If I reinstall it I lose all my tables...
<unop> whiter, i just tried this command out - and it works fine.
<cba123> I installed Tracker on Lucid, and I can't seem to get it started.  Even when I enable indexing, it doesn't start at all.  Any ideas?
<goundy> eye-zak, you fucked me up :)
<eye-zak> goundy, you can extract the file from the mysql package using dpkg -x <package>.deb destdir
<onetinsoldier> goundy: do --> sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server-5.1
<whiter> unop: works from the shell, doesn't work in the .desktop file.
<goundy> onetinsoldier, it's gonna keep my tables ?
<goundy> *databases
<onetinsoldier> goundy: sorry, just read you'd lose you stuff
<eye-zak> goundy, if it's not in /var/cache/apt/archives use apt-get -d install --reinstall mysql
<eye-zak> goundy, this will download but not install mysql
<onetinsoldier> goundy: i don't know if you lose tham or not. do you know the filenames they are stored in?
<toolbear> usr13: ok, i'm now on ubuntu booted from my hard drive, so there is no hardware problem
<goundy> no idea
<goundy> ...
<goundy> guys nevermind I'm pissed off... I'll look after this later...
<goundy> Honnestly, canonical is starting doing shit here
<goundy> karmic was really good
<bazhang> goundy, watch the language
<goundy> Now.... lucid stuff... that's a bullshit
<goundy> sorry
<FloodBot3> goundy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jjnorth> sunny0422: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/450702
 * goundy is gonna shut up
<jjnorth> sunny0422: looks familiar
<whiter> eye-zak: worked. thanks.
<whiter> unop: i got it man, nevermind..
<kr3w> lucid is technically still in RC right?
<bazhang> kr3w, no
<whiter> unop: thanks
<onetinsoldier> goundy: hey. keep in mind it's not Lucid's fault you deleted /etc/init/mysql.conf  ;-)
<jjnorth> sunny0422: sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*
<kr3w> thought i saw that on the ubuntu website
<unop> whiter, yea?   I was just going to suggest changing Terminal=1 in the .desktop file
<jjnorth> sunny0422: Then post the results to a pastebin or something.
<bazhang> kr3w, check the topic in this channel
<goundy> onetinsoldier, no I know, but why adding this upstart thing ? which works for mysql and not postgresql yet
<whiter> unop: i wasnt being very clear sorry
<goundy> I mean why adding complication to linux ?
<unop> whiter, what was the problem?  just so I know.
<goundy> This isn't how we're gonna end up with a Linux that is as user friendly as proprietary software</TROLL>
<whiter> unop: i just needed to set that enviornment variable before starting skype. env did it.
<onetinsoldier> goundy: roger. i hear you. i don't have the answers
<goundy> heh
<kr3w> hmm i see it is released, okay
<goundy> I guess, that's the way it is
<kr3w> i guess that's what the kernel update was
<unop> whiter, well, if you've exported the variable very generally -- it can affect other applications, like i said already, and be problematic
<onetinsoldier> goundy: there is a way to get that .conf file out of the .deb package
<whiter> unop: nothing else seems to work..
<goundy> onetinsoldier, I asked somebody to give me his. I'm trying it to see if it goes on
<toolbear> usr13: actually, i'm now running the live cd in qemu, and it can detect the hard disk just fine...(i'm using "qemu-system-x86_64 -boot d -cdrom /dev/cdrom -hda /dev/sda")
<onetinsoldier> goundy: roger, good luck
<jjnorth> eye-zak: Dammit, looked like there might be a solution, too. :(
<goundy> onetinsoldier, it worked !
<toolbear> usr13: so, evidently, the live cd works just fine when it's in an emulator, but not when i actually boot off of it...
<goundy> ouuuh... I'm relax now
<goundy> thanks for all guys
<onetinsoldier> goundy: sweet :-)
<jjnorth> eye-zak: Well, if Sunny comes back, looks like it's a conflict with slmodemd.
<onetinsoldier> lol
<kr3w> does ubuntu boot off usb stick?
<goundy> thank you onetinsoldier
<goundy> ;)
<kr3w> very curious
<eye-zak> jjnorth, ok not even a clue what that is
<usr13> toolbear: Hummm... not sure what to make of that...
<xangua> !usb | kr3w
<ubottu> kr3w: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<onetinsoldier> goundy: you're welcome. cheers :)
<bazhang> kr3w, yes unetbootin
<goundy> :)
<pokeh> Hey! I use Gnome-Do and Rythmbox. Specifically, the Gnome-Do function to search for and play Rythmbox songs. It has indexed the songs, they are searchable, except all the songs are *wrong*. Let's say I tell Gnome-Do to play "Ob-La-Di-Ob-La-Da" by the Beatles. Instead, rythmbox will play some other (consistent) random song, like different artist, everything. Anyone know why this is/how to fix?
<jjnorth> eye-zak: soft-modem driver.  Useless if you don't ever use dial-up.
<toolbear> usr13: well, thanks for your help anyways
<onetinsoldier> kr3w: sure. if your hardware supports booting from a usb stick
<eye-zak> kr3w, it boots off of a usb stick if u just install it on the stick
<kr3w> also i don't understand how my ubuntu is taking up 89 gigs :/
<unop> whiter,  let me try this out on my .desktop file
 * jjnorth blinks
<whiter> unop: k
<xangua> pokeh: no idea, the latest time i tried do worked fine, have you asked in #gnome-do channel''¿
<onetinsoldier> kr3w: that's pretty unusual. are you sure? you might be looking at something wrong
<pokeh> xangua: Didn't know there was an IRC for it! Is it on freenode?
<eye-zak> kr3w, very unusual
<kr3w> right click file system drive, click properties, says it at the bottom
<jjnorth> kr3w: Is that using one drive for everything, or downloading the whole of the repositories?
<kr3w> right place to check?
<ScatterBrain> guys/gals, how does one adjust the screen resolution in Lucid?  I no longer can find "System/Preferences/Display".
<kr3w> this is my pure nix drive
<usr13> kr3w: You sure?  What does df say?   Or, df -h
<kr3w> everything related is used for this
<whiter> does anyone know if all Core 2 Duo's are 64 bit?
<xangua> ScatterBrain: sys>prefs>monitor¿
<eye-zak> whiter, afaik only core duo's were 32 bit
<whiter> thats what i thought
<kr3w> 10.1 nvm
<jjnorth> kr3w: Sure there's not a decimal in there somewhere?
<kr3w> k
<ScatterBrain> xangua: thanks.
<onetinsoldier> kr3w: run this command and tell me what it says at the bottom of the 'Used' column --> df --total -h
<kr3w> this thing is worst at counting than windows
<jjnorth> kr3w: Nevermind, lol.
<kr3w> maybe cause of the swap partition
<usr13> kr3w: Are you talking about how much Hard Drive space is actually being used?  (Or how much you've allocated for the OS...)
<whiter> eye-zak: someone told me it was 64 but i wasnt aware
<kr3w> it's a 500 gig drive, reads 441 total
<kr3w> where'd the rest go?
<kr3w> swap?
<jjnorth> SAE > Metric.
<usr13> kr3w: What does   df -h    say?
<jjnorth> Or however that goes.
<eye-zak> whiter, i switched my laptop from core duo to core 2 duo for the x64
<kr3w> usr13: don't understand how to get to that or do that
<onetinsoldier> kr3w: run this command and tell me what it says at the bottom of the 'Used' column --> df --total -h
<usr13> kr3w: Open a terminal window and type    df -h    and hit enter.
<kr3w> /dev/sdb1             442G   11G  410G   3% /
<jjnorth> onetinsoldier: Surely, you mean "xterm -e df --total -h", as... yeah.
<kr3w> 442G
<whiter> eye-zak: Core 2 Duo T5250 is what i got
<kr3w> but it's a 500G drive
<eye-zak> kr3w, there is file system overhead but 500 gig drive is 5x10^9 but linux measures in 1024 not 1000 for 1k
<onetinsoldier> jjnorth: ok. yeah, sure. :-)
<jjnorth> kr3w: I wouldn't put money on that.
<eye-zak> whiter, went from T2250 to T7200
<kr3w> eye-zak: everything measures as 1024 and not 1000
<kr3w> :/
<whiter> i should probably install the 64bit version of ubuntu
<eye-zak> kr3w, not the manufacturer / advertiser when they are trying to sell you something
<jjnorth> eye-zak: Thank you, said it better than I could.  ;)
<kr3w> eye-zak: manufacturer does, ads are a different story i agree
<kr3w> total                 1.8T  286G  1.5T  17%
<kr3w> hmm
<kr3w> ah fuck it
<kr3w> i got nuff space
<kr3w> i don't care about 60 giggs
<FloodBot3> kr3w: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daekdroom> kr3w, They market it as 500G because it's 500,000MB..
<usr13> kr3w: Ok, that's enough....
<rascal999> how do i mkfs.ext2 on a directory?
<onetinsoldier> rascal999: you don't
<jjnorth> rascal999: Very carefully.
<eye-zak> rascal999, you can't , but you can create a loopback file
<fqh> Hi all, what is the name of NVIDIA private driver?
<usr13> rascal999: You make new filesystems on partitions, not directories.
<patx> how could i add an Shut Down button to a submenu of my gnome menu?
<eye-zak> fqh: use jockey-gtk or jockey-text to install nvidia drivers
<rascal999> eye-zak: how do i loop-back a directory?
<kr3w> usr13: pm
<xangua> patx: removing indicator session applet
<eye-zak> rascal999, loopback is a filesystem in a file so you need a blank file first run dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/output bs=1M count=<as many megs as you want>
<jjnorth> patx: Where exactly do you want it?
<eye-zak> rascal999, then run mkfs on the file .. it will warn but continue
<patx> jjnorth, in the Other menu
<rascal999> i could just get to the root of the problem. I'd like to make an nfsroot serving diskless clients read only
<rascal999> but i can't do this without problems
<eye-zak> rascal999, not sure about diskless clients at all what does it need
<Empty_foo> how can I turn off the nag that want's me to upgrade to 10.04?
<jjnorth> patx: Got it.
<patx> yea?
<jjnorth> patx: Does it need any special icon?
<patx> nah
<rascal999> eye-zak: i'd like diskless clients to boot off nfsroot, and any changes they need to make written to ram
<rascal999> union fs
<eye-zak> Empty_foo, let me tell you that both sound and usb were broken due to kernel driver bug fo mee
<jjnorth> patx: Let me test it real quick, brb
<patx> jjnorth, ok ty
<eye-zak> rascal999, ok this is a bit complex ... u need an overlay filesystem .. i would say aufs but i believe my server crashes are due to aufs so that's a nono
<unop> whiter, strange, editing the .desktop file that way doesn't seem to work -- but calling a script is a work-around and that works fine.
<eye-zak> rascal999, oh sorry i see unionfs .. so you need a tmpfs and a writable directory that union fs will use for backing ... it's ok if it is read-write on the server
<whiter> unop: i have no idea how to do that though, that's why i was trying to avoid it
<eye-zak> rascal999, you may be able to bind mount a directory read-only however, just not sure
<Mene-Mene> Where might I find a list of major new features 9.10>10.04?
<jjnorth> patx: Ready?
<patx> yea
<unop> whiter, simple.  create a file called skype in your ~/bin/   directory and place these lines in ..  export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1  skype
<eye-zak> rascal999, sorry i forgot most union filesystems will not work with NFS due to duplicate inodes
<jjnorth> patx: Okay, what I did, was make a launcher to run the command from the Main Menu.
<unop> whiter, then make the script executable with this command.   chmod +x ~/bin/skype
<unop> whiter, that's it
<patx> jjnorth, ok, what command?
<rascal999> eye-zak: atm /etc/fstab on os which is http://pastebin.com/A8KbFzgN
<jjnorth> patx: System > Preferences > Main Menu, click "Other", click "Add Item".
<whiter> unop: i see, thanks
<unop> whiter, actually, change that command to what you had i.e. with the &&
<whiter> k
<patx> ok
<jjnorth> patx: Then it's "Name: Shut Down" "Command: gksudo 'xterm -e shutdown -h now'" "Comment: Shuts down the computer"
<eye-zak> rascal999, on the client that is ... yes ?
<squiggly> i'm running ubuntu from liveCD, how do i access a local drive?
<bart_> I am trying to install build-essentials and keeps asking for a CD
<rascal999> eye-zak: yeah
<patx> jjnorth, ok thanks!
<bart_> Asks for the live CD but with a different label than the ISO burn creates
<jjnorth> patx: Should work from there, it'll ask for your root password to authorize the shutdown, then halt.
<xangua> bart_: unmark the cd from system>administration>software origins
<eye-zak> rascal999, ok sorry i was a bit confused ... this will probably require some custom hacks to the boot scripts
<jjnorth> patx: You're certainly welcome.  :)
<eye-zak> rascal999, i have done this before for aufs, i can give you my code ... it's not for your target and needs nfs put in ... most of it was inspired by casper
<jjnorth> patx: Note the single quotes have to be there, or it simply won't work.
<patx> yea i got it its working
<eye-zak> rascal999, basically you need to boot like nfsroot, with extra parameters for your script which will mount nfs somewhere and tmfs somewhere and union them together for the rootfs
<rascal999> eye-zak: yeah i've been trying casper and nfs, both hit dead ends with customization and read only fs
<patx> you know where the icon would be by any change (the red button?)
<bart_> That did it... weird.. i dont recall setting that
<jjnorth> patx: Okay, well, glad to help out.
<rascal999> well, with casper you can unsquashfs, but it's such a pain to do
<eye-zak> rascal999, how do u distribute initramfs, or don't you for this type of setup ?
<jjnorth> patx: I'll take a peak around.
<patx> jjnorth, ^^
<patx> ok thanks!
<GeekSquid> bart_: # remove the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list for cdrom
<whiter> unop: i'm stupid. i should have thought of that earlier
<rascal999> eye-zak: for nfsroot i've got netboot for modules and boot
<eye-zak> rascal999, casper is too bloated for what u want ... but the initscripts may have something for union mounts but i doubt it
<bart_> GeekSquid: the CD was selected as an install source... unselecting it fixed it
<eye-zak> rascal999, i'm not familar with how the netboot works but if your rootfs is unavailable you get an initramfs prompt, yes ?
<rascal999> eye-zak: yeah
<eye-zak> rascal999, so you are going to need to change the contents of that initramfs and add a custom nfs-union init script
<rascal999> eye-zak: oh
<eye-zak> rascal999, you pass init=<name of your initscript> to kernel so it knows what to run in the initramfs
<unop> whiter, well, i did recommend that from the very start .. but you were against the idea.
<whiter> unop: i didnt understand what you meant by script... when you say script i think other things
<eye-zak> rascal999, your script will get called and it will have the responsibility of mounting the rootfs on /target i believe
<unop> whiter, well, now you know :)
<eye-zak> rascal999, i would start with the nfs init script, copy it and add some small code to mount a (limited size) tmpfs somewhere .. change the nfs mountpoint and then union them together
<eye-zak> rascal999, vm's are your friend
<franc> You are all good people. All of you, every single one of you.
<rascal999> eye-zak: yeah, vm's have helped a lot
<patx> jjnorth, back, sry, was testing it
<jjnorth> patx: Figured as much.  ;)
<eye-zak> rascal999, i'm going to get smokes but if you hack something up i will take a look when i get back
<patx> lol
<sje46> hey, there's this keyboard combination that will let me sign onto another account.  How can I find what it is?
<evandro> oi
<evandro> helow
<evandro> i am evandro and you?
<sje46> I am spartacus
<evandro> ok
<evandro> i am brazilian
<sje46> some of the finest people are
<GeekSquid> !br | evandro
<ubottu> evandro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jjnorth> patx: You might check out /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/actions to see if anything catches your family.
<xangua> evandro: thisis a suppot channel, for general topic there is #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<patx> jjnorth, ok thanks bro
<jjnorth> patx: fancy... FANCY... not FAMILY... XD
<patx> lol yea i got it ;)
<evandro> tchal for all
<jjnorth> patx: I recommend gtk-cancel or gnome-shutdown.
<jjnorth> patx: Of course, if you liked XFce, gtk-quit might look familiar.  ;)
<patx> ok
<acicula> is there a channel cycle hotkey for xchat, instead of using alt-1 etc
<jjnorth> eye-zak: Did Sunny ever come back?  It'd be a shame to lose him to a softmodem conflict.
<xangua> acicula: Control+Return Page¿
<acicula> xangua, ah thanks :)
<patx> jjnorth, whats gtk-quit?
<xangua> just guessing :)
<jjnorth> patx: The icon for the Exit function on XFce.
<patx> oh ok
<bart_> ok... so i have installed build-essentials and the linux-header files and whhen i try to make the creative XFi drivers it still says it cant find sound/driver.h  .... anyone got an idea what i am missing?
<srini> how to restrict pen drive in linux??
<kr3w> unmount it?
<jjnorth> srini: Are you trying to prevent people from using USB drives, or trying to secure files on the stick itself?
<srini> jjnorth:  Tryin to prevent people
<aldkjfas> hello
<greezmunkey> srini: unmount it? Take it with you?
<NimbleRabit> Does anybody here know if it's possible to get the volume control on my USB sound(Creative Soundblaster X-Fi)?  Everything else is working fine, but the volume knob on the device doesn't do anything.
<jjnorth> srini: What system do you have (make / model, processor type, anything else you know)?
<quiescens> what does that have to do with anything
<jjnorth> srini: I ask, because this may be better served by a BIOS lock.
<quiescens> o.O
<airtonix> lol
<airtonix> no
<kr3w> encrypt the drive?
<onetinsoldier> bart_: i have, well, an idea of what package might contain that
<airtonix> srini, investigate the use of policykit and user-group restrictions
<srini> jjnorth :  i have locked in bios.. but pend drive automatically mount
<bullgard> srini: Use the file /etc/fstab.
<srini> bullgard: how?
<srini> airtonix: how to use policykit
<snlemons> So, 10.4 on my new Dell Studio 1558 is great, but it won't wake from suspend. I see it mentioned in forums, but no proposed solution. Anyone have any tips?
<bullgard> srini: This is described in 'man mount'.
<jjnorth> bullgard: If fstab can *block* mounting devices, I'd like to know how.
<moetunes> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bart_> onetinsoldier: I am all ears
<srini> bullgard: i want to restrict pendrive only. not usb keyboards and mouse
<jjnorth> bullgard: Shared subtrees?
<onetinsoldier> bart_: ok. first, i'm not certain it's in there. and, i probably can't help you any further than letting you know what it is..  alsa-source
<onetinsoldier> !alsa-source
<ubottu> Want to use alsa 0.11? Grab and install http://archive.progeny.com/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.11-2_all.deb, install linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant and build-essential and run sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source
<theholder> Hi
<onetinsoldier> bart_: i wouldn't follow what the bot said there... the package is in Lucid
<jjnorth> bullgard: I didn't mean to come across as hostile.  If you know of a way to block USB mounts via fstab, I'd love to hear it.
<shazbotmcnasty> to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 it's "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<xangua> shazbotmcnasty: or just open update manager
<greezmunkey> shazbotmcnasty: I thought you were changing your oil...
<aldkjfas> can anyone help me get my aircrack-ng working im running bt4 off of usb i am new to linux but have tried very hard reading all the FAQs and forums for help with this but cant seem to get it working io think the problem is my arp settings
<shazbotmcnasty> greezmunkey, I did that this morning
<jjnorth> bullgard: It certainly sounds easier than dealing with policykit.
<onetinsoldier> bart_: i just want to say, i don't envy you when it comes to messing around with that stuff. good luck ;-)
<cba123> I installed Tracker on Lucid, and I can't seem to get it started.  Even when I enable indexing, it doesn't start at all.  Any ideas?
<bart_> onetinsoldier: been hackin at it for 3 days...
<bart_> onetinsoldier: my sound works fine... the mic does not
<acicula> aldkjfas, best ask in #backtrack-linux
<jjnorth> bullgard: Wait a minute, "nouser"?
<aldkjfas> thnx 4 the link acicula
<onetinsoldier> bart_: roger. i know the routine. been there. not with alsa, but been around the block a time or two
<onetinsoldier> kernal compiles ;-)
<onetinsoldier> kernel*
<jjnorth> Bah, oh well, I guess policykit is the best route there.  I was kinda hoping for a decent / intelligent fstab option, to be honest.
<Guest63409> any one can help me about DSL connection?
<phiberoptik> damn for some reason synergyc is not starting after i login
<phiberoptik> but it starts when i'm at the login window
<jjnorth> Guest63409: What's it doing?
<eye-zak> Guest63409, no luck with network manager ?
<Guest63409> yeah, it seems connect to, but it can't work
<Guest63409> Guest63409, yeah, it seems connect to, but it can't work
<quiescens> jjnorth: in hindsight wouldn't it be easiest to go to the user account settings thingy and just disable their cdrom and/or external storage access from the checkboxes there
<pcgeek32147> how do i find my video card driver
<eye-zak> Guest63409, use target username not yours in msgs ... run ifconfig -a and put on pastebin so we can see
<jjnorth> quiescens: In hindsight, I never noticed that before now.  D'oh.
<quiescens> mm, I don't know if it works for sure though, so I wouldn't want to suggest it without trying it out
<pcgeek32147> how do i find my video card driver
<Guest63409> now I on XP , so I can do that now
<Guest63409> <eye-zak>, now , i am using window xp
<eye-zak> Guest63409, ok don't think i can bee of much help otoh ... sorry
<onetinsoldier> pcgeek32147: have you tried the menu up top?   System --> Administration -- Hardware Drivers
<pcgeek32147> how do i find my video card driver in command line
<MPX>   
<Guest63409> <eye-zak> in fact i can connect router , but it can't daile to DSL
<eye-zak> pcgeek32147, try lspci | grep vga
<onetinsoldier> pcgeek32147: if you don't know what your video card is, do --> lshw -C display
<jjnorth> pcgeek32147: Except "vga" should be "VGA"... ;)
<TomV-415> I just got a new computer and am now trying to figure out how to sync up my old files from my previous ubuntu install.  To ssh from one box to the other, do I need to make firewall changes?  I'm getting "port 22: Connection refused"
<eye-zak> Guest63409, hmm i would think router would connect to DSL for you ... does the router sign into dls for you ?
<compaq> but he want to know driver not harware
<jjnorth> compaq: Ah, but you need to know the hardware to get the driver.
<eye-zak> Guest63409, sorry dsl ... if so the problem is either with the route (sudo ip route) or the dns (can be set with network-manager)
<Zombie> Does anyone here own a Logitech Driving Force Steering Wheel?
<compaq> jjnorth, alright, now now that he knows his hardware, how can he find which driver is running.
<snlemons> 10.4 on my new Dell Studio 1558 is great, but it won't wake from suspend. I see it mentioned in forums, but no proposed solution. Anyone have any tips?
<Guest63409> <eye-zak>, no, my router don't do that for me. I need do diale with pppoeconf
<eye-zak> Guest63409, ok so i haven't used ppoe with network-manager but goto network manager applet and choose edit connections form the menu
<Guest63409> <eye-zak>, I had removed network management, I use wicd to connect my networking.
<jjnorth> compaq: It'd help if it were shared, particularly the results of that lspci line.
<GeekSquid> TomV-415: sudo apt-get install openssh-server on the comp you want to connedt to
<compaq> before, you could look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but how about now adays
<linux_is_my_hero> any tried google earth on ubuntu 10.4 yet?
<linux_is_my_hero> *anyone
<Guest27363> you still can right
<TomV-415> GeekSquid: Thanks!
<eye-zak> Guest63409, ah ok not sure howto config wicd for ppoe but afaik network manager can do it for u from the gui since 0.7.7
<compaq> jjnorth, Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE
<jjnorth> compaq: xorg.conf is mostly phased out in favor of auto-detection, but it's not perfect.
<jjnorth> compaq: The full line only provides that?
<compaq> jjnorth, yeah, xorg is much better now
<compaq> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<Guest63409> <eye-zak>network management can diale to DSL?
<jjnorth> compaq: Oh wow, I should've picked up on that "Intel" straightaway.
<eye-zak> Guest63409, network-manager cannot dial per out a phone line, but can sign into ppoe no problem (i'm looking at the dialog now in lucid)
<TomV-415> GeekSquid: Thanks!
<TomV-415> (oops, didn't mean to send that twice!)
<bart_> well... looks like this is where it is trying to find it's external header files Entering directory... /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic
<bart_> and i have those headers installed
<eye-zak> Guest63409, you will have to create a new DSL connection in the dialog ... then connect to it
<Guest63409> <eye-zak> in the past i used network-management to connect my networking, but it is conflict with pppoeconf,so I removed it and install wicd to manage my network.
<pcgeek32147> how do i find my video card driver slhw did not work
<jjnorth> compaq: It's currently a can't-fix, my tower runs the same card. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476984
<greezmunkey> Guest63409: Heh, Does Wicd support PPP, PPPoE, or Mobile Broadband? Not yet. Support for these are planned for wicd 2.0, which will be released in the *late_future*.
<Guest63409> in what dialog? I use pppoeconf to diale DSL
<eye-zak> Guest63409, i've never used ppoeconf ... not sure if there is something it does that nm doesn't ...
<compaq> jjnorth, I know, I had the same problems, but I switched to debian, I am testing right now, seems fine to me
<jjnorth> compaq: I thought it sounded familiar.
<eye-zak> Guest63409, network-manager-applet -> edit connections, dsl tab (one on the left)
<pcgeek32147> how do i find my video card driver slhw did not work
<compaq> jjnorth, lsmod will show you the driver you are running
<Chymera> hi, do you guys know of any freely available cms for software development, like some Software configuration management thing?
<jjnorth> compaq: It's a "can't fix" within the distro, and that's more a 3D concern iirc.
<Johnny_101> जय भारत
<compaq> pcgeek32147, lsmod
<onetinsoldier> pcgeek32147: it's... lshw
<onetinsoldier> pcgeek32147: do --> lshw -C display
<jjnorth> compaq: Debian may well have fixed it, and it's yet to be committed back.
<compaq> jjnorth, no, they just didn't blacklist it, Ubuntu people will have it soon though
<Guest63409> in the past nm icon disapear, maybe it is confilict with pppoeconf
<eye-zak> jjnorth, it could also be a kernel bug that is not present in debian (some buggy intel code needed to be removed for my atom board to boot)
<compaq> debian is way older than Ubuntu, debian uses the oldest packages out of all distros out there
<Guest63409> <eye-zak> int the past nm icon disapeart, maybe it is confilict with pppoeconf?
<eye-zak> Guest63409, make sure no connections in /etc/network/interfaces for your card (again never used pppoeconf)
<jmcantrell> is there a ppa for the kernel? i want to try something past .32
<jjnorth> Wait, when did *I* start having trouble with Brookdale?  What just happened?
<onetinsoldier> jmcantrell: yes.. not sure where it's at, but i've seen one for a 2.6.34-rc7 kernel
<eye-zak> Guest63409, try killall nm-applet and then run nm-applet if it really crashed (btw what ubuntu version)
<jmcantrell> onetinsoldier: do you know how to set it up?
<jjnorth> compaq: I thought *you* were having issues with Brookdale, after discerning that we weren't talking about pcgeek32147's card.  Did I miss something?
<onetinsoldier> jmcantrell: what do you mean? it's .deb, so you just install it
<Guest63409> now I haved delete everything in the file of /etc/network/interfaces, let it as a empte file
<Guest63409> <eye-zak>, now I haved delete everything in the file of /etc/network/interfaces, let it as a empte file
<compaq> I went and bought another agp, and put it in, and installed proprietary nvidia drivers.  It was horrible, my case was left open, cause it is small form factor, and use the card didn't fit with the case on, and on top of that, my cpu was running so high all the time
<jmcantrell> onetinsoldier: that's not really a ppa.
<eye-zak> Guest63409, no .. just make sure there is no ifconfig <ethdev> section for your network card
<jjnorth> compaq: In other words, yes.  Yes, I did miss something.
<compaq> Then I remembered that long time ago, when I was running debian on this computer, I ran compiz, so I tried again, and sure enough, it installed and so far it running goood
<onetinsoldier> jmcantrell: oh, i know what you mean now. no, i don't really
<greezmunkey> Guest63409: You should leave auto lo in there
<Johnny_101> hi guys.
<compaq> It runs, but it crashes sometimes, so Ubuntu blacklisted it.  But it seems ok so far for me.  We'll see
<Guest63409> <eye-zak>, my OS is ubuntu 10.04 <lucid>
<Guest63409> <greezmunkey>, I try that also.
<compaq> There is something fishy about nvidia proprietary drivers, they kill cpu
<eye-zak> Guest63409, ok ... not sure what else to say ... nm-applet is the 'supported' way to go
<greezmunkey> Guest63409: That won't change what you are working on, it is just needed by your system for other things.
<jjnorth> compaq: "Something fishy"... Couldn't that be said of *all* proprietary drivers? ;)
<Guest63409> t<eye-zak>, he problem is that I had removed nm
<vilhelm> Hello howdo I know that the graphics driver is installed in opensuse?
<vilhelm> oops
<Johnny_101> compaq : Nvidia works fine for me..nothing fishy.
<vilhelm> sry wrong channel
<eye-zak> Guest63409, ok so you need nm packages to install (check /var/cache/apt/archives maybe)
<compaq> jjnorth, yep, you got that right, but the adobe flash, and mplayer mpeg123 seems ok, but who know
<greezmunkey> Guest63409: the interfaces file should have (line1) auto lo - (line 2) iface lo inet loopback  -at a minimum
<jjnorth> compaq: Yeah, I'm not an elitist or anything.  I run what works, same as most others.
<compaq> my cpu is fine, I have those installed, but the nvidia drivers were a killer, or maybe it was something else, can't say for sure
<jjnorth> vilhelm: I imagine quite a bit of the backend is the same, are you trying to verify 2D or 3D graphics?
<compaq> jjnorth, I am not too familiar with the term or this context, ...actually, I think I maybe, I may just be an elitist
<Guest63409> <greezmunkey>, yeah, wicd works perfect, and I use pppoeconf to diale DSL, and I use plog to see what happened, it seems ok too, but cont surffe internet, so, I don't know to do with it
<Guest27363> wine sucks
<Guest63409> <greezmunkey> I tried that also, It still couldn't work.
<PratikPatel> I have an ATI Radeon X1200 (RS690M), how do I get it to detect the right refresh rate for a 2nd display? It detects the wrong refresh rate. It also disable compiz when a 2nd display is connected. Is this a driver issue?
<Johnny_101> compaq : Nvidia 3rd Card?
<greezmunkey> Guest63409: open a terminal - ping 8.8.8.8 see if you get a reply, then try ping google.com tell us what happens
<compaq> Johnny_101, yep
<Johnny_101> compaq : model ?
<pcgeek32147> what is display UNCLAIMED and how do i fix it
<compaq> Johnny_101, its an old one, gforce I think, 128mb
<compaq> Johnny_101, it doesn't say on the card, but when I had it in, I think that was the driver
<jjnorth> compaq: I don't see you clinging to ideals over functionality, so I don't think you'd qualify.  ;)
<compaq> jjnorth, hehe
<Guest63409> <greezmunkey>, some times pppoeconf can't connect. just some times, not always.
<Johnny_101> compaq : I use Geforce 7200
<onetinsoldier> jmcantrell: https://launchpad.net/~timg-tpi/+archive/ppa
<pcgeek32147> what is display UNCLAIMED and how do i fix it
<PratikPatel> It happens to everything I connect as a 2nd display. Projectors and monitors
<Johnny_101> compaq : I use Geforce 7200 256mb
<jjnorth> compaq: Plus, the fact that you're letting other people answer kinda disqualifies you anyways... ;)
<greezmunkey> Guest63409: ok, get it connected, and run the tests I posted earlier.
<ljsoftnet> is opendns secure?
<pcgeek32147> what is display UNCLAIMED and how do i fix it
<phiberoptik> damn anybody know why synergy doesn't load after i login
<NimbleRabit> Does anybody know if there's a program and/or guide I can use to help me determine what volume level my surround speakers should each be at?
<phiberoptik> but does at the login screen
<eye-zak> ljsoftnet: as secure as sending your info on a public network
<Guest63409> <greezmunkey>, ok I need to swith to ubuntu to try that.
<compaq> Johnny_101, hmm, so what do you think about my issue of cpu over use.  It was constanly loaded, and now its stays under a quarter, before it was always at 3 quarter(75%)
<compaq> Johnny_101, and 3d is on now too
<ljsoftnet> eye-zak: what do u mean? secure or not secure?
<greezmunkey> pcgeek32147: where are you finding that error?
<eye-zak> ljsoftnet, no DNSSEC ... public internet ... but the best for dns
<pcgeek32147> in the term
<compaq>  glxinfo | grep -i direct, YES
<jjnorth> I thought about doing that name thing with bugsbunny, but it doesn't work.
<Johnny_101> compaq : Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<compaq> Johnny_101, no, I had to switch for the video driver
<greezmunkey> pcgeek32147: when you open one up?
<compaq> Johnny_101, debian 5
<tvaughn> is there a way to make the sound applet in the corner of ubuntu control OSS instead of ALSA?
<Guest27363> tell me your password and i'll see how i can help
<jjnorth> That should be an instant k-line.
<tvaughn> agreed
<Johnny_101> compaq : Why don't you try Debian Channel : There they will be more familiar with this problem.
<z3ro3x> I've been having strange performance issues ever since I updated (fresh install) to 10.04.  When I play music in Rhythmbox after being logged on for several hours music gets really glitchy.  If I kill pulseaudio and restart it the audio glitching goes away for several hours then gliches again.  I've also been getting similiar glitching when watching videos in Totem.  Some time I get glitches where the mouse skips as I'm moving i
<z3ro3x> t.  It feels like 10.04 was rushed out the door before it was finished.  Is there anyway I can fix some of these performance issues?
<laurus> Is there a program available for Ubuntu that will allow me to enter text onto a PDF file and then print it out? (The PDF does not have fillable fields on it)
<compaq> Johnny_101, I don't have a problem, I was just chit chatting
<snlemons> laurus: You can edit PDFs in GIMP.
<pcgeek32147> no when i type lshw -c display
<laurus> snlemons, thanks! :)
<snlemons> laurus: And some PDF readers will let you edit, but not if the PDF is locked against editing, as far as I know.
<jjnorth> Right, well, I'm off, other things to do and all that.  Lates.
<laurus> snlemons, I'm using Adobe Acrobat Reader and it doesn't seem to let me edit, probably because the PDF is locked, who knows :P
<tvaughn> snlemons: you can always unlock them :P
<laurus> But I need to edit all the same ;)
<tvaughn> READER cant WRITE
<greezmunkey> pcgeek32147: copy and paste the entire error to http://paste.ubuntu.com - paste the resulting url back here so we can look at it.
<Johnny_101> compaq : I haven't use Debian ; how does it compare with Ubuntu
<tvaughn> Johnny_101: it can be a huge pain
<tvaughn> The apps that apt will install in it are old but stable
<tvaughn> but out of date as far as a lot of people think
<compaq> Johnny_101, well, on my laptop, I could get power management(sleep and hibernate) working, but it worked out of the box with ubuntu, but on my desktop, it was the reverse, i can't sleep with ubuntu, but it works with debian
<Appl6> Johnny_101: You're unlikely to get a reasonable answer to that question in an Ubuntu channel.  Consider, for example, asking in #debian about Ubuntu.
<eye-zak> Johnny_101, no working out of the box ... but some ppl on this list would say the same thing about ubuntu
<Azerthoth> tvaughn, Johnny_101 that depends on the version your using
<[Screamo]> how do i make the address bar let me type in it nautilus in 10.04
<Appl6> [Screamo]: Ctrl-L
<onetinsoldier> laurus: i don't know if this will help, but here it is  http://live.gnome.org/PdfMod
<tvaughn> you can hit / as well
<laurus> onetinsoldier, oh, that looks even better
<[Screamo]> Thank you very much Appl6 :D
<laurus> GIMP imported it but it looks low resolution :P
<Appl6> tvaughn: If you want to retype your entire pwd.
<Curly_Q> Greezmunkey, is there a Linux ap that lets you emulate Paste.ubuntu.com for one's own server? Also for graphics?
<tvaughn> ah fair enough
<Johnny_101> hey ! guys i am not looking to jump in Debian Closet ; but looks like some one already jumped form Debian closet..ye..ye..
<onetinsoldier> laurus: cheers :-)
<tvaughn> What is wrong with my clock....
<tvaughn> its cut off
<compaq> ah oh, I think the intel video driver is going kaput
<greezmunkey> Curly_Q: google pastebin software - there is.
<Curly_Q> Thanks Greezmunky. I will.
<tvaughn> heh must be a bug
<Azerthoth> Johnny_101, debian stable is rock solid stable but stale, debian testing is roughly equal to ubuntu, some packages ahead some behind, debian sid (unstable) leads ubuntu in package revision but as the name says, isnt all that stable
<TomV-415> I'm trying to figure out how to move all the files from my old ubuntu to my new computer.  If I use rsync, it seems like the -a option will perserve permissions, but my user name is different on the two computers...so what's the right way to pull the files from my old to new computer (ssh working now)
<Curly_Q> Greezmunkey, I found the page:   http://sourceforge.net/projects/openpastebin/
<ljsoftnet> are the IP addresses in opendns.com secure?
<Azerthoth> ljsoftnet, huh?
<Curly_Q> Thanks   !
<greezmunkey> Curly_Q: That's probably the best one I've looked at but there are others. Usually in the form of scripts that you install onto apache2
<Johnny_101> ljsoftnet : what are you trying to do..secure?
<ljsoftnet> am what i mean is if i use those ip address on my network connection is it safe?
<Curly_Q> I apprecaiate that information Greezmunkey.   ;)
<greezmunkey> Curly_Q: np
<Azerthoth> ljsoftnet, as safe as any dms provider
<GeekSquid> ljsoftnet: no, if you want privacy.. setup own dns server
<Azerthoth> dns
<pcgeek32147> heres my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/438122/
<Azerthoth> ljsoftnet, dns==domain name server, i.e. ties a particular domain name to a specific IP address
<greezmunkey> pcgeek32147: heh, don't worry about that :)
<Johnny_101> ljsoftnet : Anonymous surfing some like that ??
<pcgeek32147> but my hdmi wont work :(
<TomV-415> Here's how I'm planning to pull the files from my old computer : "rsync -aze ssh --exclude=".*/" tom@192.168.2.56:/home/tom/ /home/tomv/"  (will that work or will the files have the wrong permissions?
<onetinsoldier> pcgeek32147: Lucid has issues with some of the Intel Video cards. you might find a workaround here perhaps --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Intel%208xx%20X%20freezes/crashes
<duckwars> what is a good irc client for command line?
<Curly_Q> Pcgeek32147 the clock speed is very slow at 33Mhz
<Azerthoth> duckwars, irssi
<duckwars> Thank you!
<Johnny_101> ljsoftnet : spooky!
<greezmunkey> pcgeek32147: let me guess, dell mini 10??
<onetinsoldier> pcgeek32147: i don't know if the link i gave there is related to your problem or not, but you can take a look at it
<Azerthoth> duckwars, there is a trick to connecting irssi to freenode.net (here) though. it is documented on the freenode website and blogs
<eye-zak> pcgeek32147, how is that poulsbo chip working for you ?
<Curly_Q> 33 MHz is legacy equipment.
<onetinsoldier> Curly_Q: i hear that
<duckwars> Azerthoth: is it a quick secret you can tell me, or should i look it up
<Curly_Q> Sounds like a VIC 20.
<onetinsoldier> lol
<Azerthoth> duckwars, give me a second, I have it in my irssi config
<paul__> Azerthoth: it's me!
 * onetinsoldier breaks out his Sinclair ZX to see what video card it has :P
<paul__> Azerthoth: coolness, thanks man
<Curly_Q> I think my electric shaver has more memory that that device.
<Azerthoth> paul__, on irssi? looks like ubuntu package has it set up already then
<Azerthoth> nice
<GeekSquid> Curly_Q: 33mhz video - do you need any faster 1024x768 x 60hx
<jiechic> #ubuntu-cn
<jiechic> join #ubuntu-cn
<jiechic> jion #ubuntu-cn
<Curly_Q> GeekSquid, the point is that you need the correct drivers.
<Begasus> hello all, I've just finished upgrading yaunty to lucid ... but now I can't seem to launch Firefox anymore (I can only see it trying to restore a previous session when it closes) anyone seen this behaviour before?
<greezmunkey> jiechic: use "/" in front of that
<Begasus> jiechic, add a / ..
<GeekSquid> jiechic: /join #ubuntu-cn
<Curly_Q> If not then if you are trying to connect legacy devices to a new system is pointless.
<Johnny_101> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<klenwell> Hello all, need some help with a partition resize that's frozen...
<klenwell> I was following the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToRemoveWindows
<klenwell> Got about 3/4 through the resize and everything froze.  Mouse cursor responds but that's it...
<Johnny_101> !partition | kllenwell
<ubottu> kllenwell: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Curly_Q> Most hardware is by default supported by Linux. In fact, Linux is fantastic in supporting backwards compatible devices whereas Windows is not so compatible unless you have Service Packs etc.
<IdleOne> klenwell: how long has it been frozen?
<klenwell> Been frozen a while now, at least 20 mins(?)  This is not a fresh install.
<DASPRiD> Curly_Q, my 10 year old soundcard is not supported anymore by windows ;)
<DASPRiD> since vista i think
<Administrator_> ..
<IdleOne> klenwell: I would wait a little longer before killing it
<p1l0t> In the ubuntu software thing on netbook 10.04 where is the install button after I click more info?
<Curly_Q> DASPRiD you can find the driver      http://www.driversguide.com
<tvaughn> is there a way to make the sound applet in the corner of ubuntu control OSS instead of ALSA?
<DASPRiD> Curly_Q, nope, there is no driver anymore, terratec is not supporting it, nor is there a compatible chipset, there was a compatible driver for vista, but not for 7 anymore
<klenwell> IdleOne: Yeah, I'm hoping it comes back to life.  If it doesn't... ? I did back up my home dir.  How long to wait?
<lingm> I'm trying to create an ad-hoc connection following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html - but the "create" button is greyed out. On Lucid. Any ideas?
<Curly_Q> DASPRiD, there is a driver out there. You need to work a little bit harder to find it. Have you tried bit torrents?
<the-new-guy> hey guys - whats the best gui app in ubuntu for turning wlan on and off and configuring it ??
<IdleOne> klenwell: another 15-20 minutes and if it still isn't done then I guess you can kill it and hope for the best but like you said you did the smart thing and backed up :)
<DASPRiD> Curly_Q, for the terratec xfire 1024?
<Johnny_101> p1l0t : Simply boot it from live CD..
<__taco> <greezmunkey>, there?
<popfizz> Hi guys. I just installed Lucid on my laptop and I'm having trouble setting up my wireless connection. I see my network on the list of available networks, but then when I try to connect it keeps timing out and asking me for my password again. I'm sure that the password I'm providing is correct. I'm using WPA2 Personal with TKIP/AES.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.
<cba123> I installed Tracker on Lucid, and I can't seem to get it started.  Even when I enable indexing, it doesn't start at all.  Any ideas?
<greezmunkey> __taco: what's up
<Curly_Q> DASPRiD, I have a Dual DVD that has about 200,000 drivers downloaded as a bit torrent. It must be in there somewhere.
<the-new-guy> popfizz, what APP is it you are using for WLAN ?
<pcgeek32147> ubuntu says my monitor is unknown
<DASPRiD> Curly_Q, for windows 7?
<tvaughn> popfizz: I had that issue at my fathers... wish i could remember what I did to fix it..
<Curly_Q> Anything.
<__taco> greezmunkey, i am the guy who ask you ablut network aminutes ago.
<klenwell> IdleOne: Yeah, just hope the backup works.  (I did do a test partial restore beforehand.)  Does killing it mean hard power-off?
<Johnny_101> !wpa2 | popfizz
<ubottu> popfizz: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<popfizz> the-new-guy: whatever the default is with Ubuntu ucid
<tvaughn> popfizz: I think it had to do with mac filtering..
<the-new-guy> lol
<__taco> greezmunkey,I did that as you told me do
<greezmunkey> __taco: ok, what happened?
<pcgeek32147> ubuntu says my monitor is unknown hlep me fix it plz
<IdleOne> klenwell: are you able to get a TTY ( ctrl-alt-F1) ctrl-alt-F7 to get back to GUI
<__taco> greezmunkey,  submit the result to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/stGpv3Dn
<p1l0t> I don't have a cd drive on my netbook though
<patx> How can I change the sound my computer makes when it boots up?
<greezmunkey> __taco: looking now, brb
<__taco> you can see the result.
<Curly_Q> DASPRiD, just because Windows 7 is out it does not mean that there is a driver for it. The newer the OS the more difficult you will find a driver because most software and hardware developers are not supporting legacy devices.
<patx> Or logs in?
<popfizz> tvaughn: my router doesn't filter mac addresses
<__taco> <greezmunkey>, ok , thx
<DASPRiD> Curly_Q, that's exactly what i said
<tvaughn> popfizz: no sort of security except for WPA2?
<snlemons> Does anyone have any tips for getting standby to work on my new Dell Studio 1558?
<klenwell> IdleOne: No, can't get TTL.  Ctrl-Alt-F1 does nothing.
<IdleOne> klenwell: umm yeah hard shut down I guess.
<tvaughn> klenwell: wait
<p1l0t> exit
<tvaughn> have you tried REISUB?
<p1l0t> haha
<xangua> DASPRiD: driver for windows 7¿¿ for what¿¿
<pcgeek32147> ubuntu says my monitor is unknown hlep me fix it plz type in red if you can help
<IdleOne> klenwell: tvaughn has a better idea. sorry I didn't think of it first
<tvaughn> :)
<klenwell> Is there hope? :)  REISUB? not familiar with that.
<greezmunkey> __taco: run ifconfig again - look for interface dsl-provider
<Azerthoth> pcgeek32147, type in red .. this is just using your name and you client highlighting it
<patx> How can I change the sound my computer makes when it boots up or logs in?
<tvaughn> klenwell: hold alt and SYSRQ then type REISUB with a second or so inbetween keys
<__taco> <greezmunkey>, it is name of ppp0?
<pcgeek32147> i just need help
<greezmunkey> tvaughn: the way I understand it REISUB is broken in Lucid - if I'm worng let me know.
<Johnny_101> p1l0t : netbook ?
<tvaughn> greezmunkey: you have to use the right alt for some reason :|
<IdleOne> tvaughn: I always forget about reisub :/
<greezmunkey> __taco: you got it! Does it have an ip address
<pcgeek32147> ubuntu says my monitor is unknown hlep me fix it
<alejandro> what is the best wireless adapter compatible with ubuntu?
<tvaughn> not netgear
<__taco> yeah, I got an ip address
<klenwell> tvaughn: thanks.  (just googled it to make sure I wasn't being pranked.)  I'll give it a try now...
<popfizz> Johnny_101: I checked out your link but I don't see anything about my problem there.
<tvaughn> heh pranks from #ubuntu
<the-new-guy> can anyone help me ?
<eye-zak> alejandro: try something that uses ath9k driver from atheros
<__taco> <greezmunkey>, yeah, it got a ip
<tvaughn> whats this world come to
<the-new-guy> I just want to turn my wlan on :(
<popfizz> the-new-guy: me too!
<IdleOne> klenwell: that is the exact reason why we ask people to stay in the channel when asking for help :) so that others can peer review and make sure no bad advice is given
<the-new-guy> popfizz, I need to find the gui to do it first...
<Azerthoth> pcgeek32147, does it work? simply put monitors report what they are, if your monitor does not repost its edid then its a fairly meaningless error as long as it is performing
<IdleOne> tvaughn: good looking out :)
<p1l0t> What is the name of the repository package for flash?
<greezmunkey> __taco: ok, so your dsl interface is coming up, but the routing is not happening, paste the contents of ifconfig, and ip route please - don't disconnect internet please
<the-new-guy> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<klenwell> greezmunkey: I don't think I'm in lucid.  I think I'm on Ubuntu 8.4 or 8.10.
<tvaughn> IdleOne: are you like me, where you feel paying for linux is by helping others?
<greezmunkey> klenwell: go ahead on then, good luck :)
<IdleOne> tvaughn: absolutely
<patx> How can I change the sound my computer makes when it boots up or logs in?
<tvaughn> IdleOne: good man
<patx> Can anyone help with that?
<tvaughn> or woman
<popfizz> the-new-guy: Ubuntu 10.04 ships with "NetworkManager Applet 0.8" as the lan/wlan manager.
<IdleOne> klenwell: you can type lsb_release -a in a terminal to see your version
<greezmunkey> tvaughn: hear, hear :)
<p1l0t> How do you search the repository from the command line?
<IdleOne> p1l0t: apt-cache search searchterm
<ERGington> Hey guys, I got an issue. Tryin 10.4 Netbook and I need to reinstall and reformat the drive. any idea on how i can do this if I dont have a bootable USB? I have the iso currently installed on a working version, but I messed up on the partition.
<Azerthoth> p1l0t, apt-cache search
<the-new-guy> popfizz, it says its running
<popfizz> Now Ubuntu doesn't even list my wireless network as one of the available networks :(
<p1l0t> Thanks
<the-new-guy> but i cant see it
<__taco> <greezmunkey>,ok , I try to do that a again, sometings else need to post?
<greezmunkey> __taco: ok, so your dsl interface is coming up, but the routing is not happening, paste the contents of ifconfig, and ip route please - don't disconnect internet please
<laurus> Sorry for asking a silly question, but how do I type a checkbox?
<pcgeek32147> but i want t use my tv as a monitor via hdmi
<laurus> Er, check mark.
<IdleOne> laurus: with the space key
<__taco> <greezmunkey>, ok
<greezmunkey> __taco: the ip route command should tell us what's broken
<laurus> Idleone, how do I do that?
<Curly_Q> GreezMunkey what is the dsl problem there?
<laurus> I know it's U+2713
<IdleOne> laurus: type it where?
<laurus> Into a UTF-8 document, say
<IdleOne> oh, no clue
<laurus> I'm actually typing it into the GIMP Text Editor
<laurus> Oh, haha
<__taco> <greezmunkey>, "ip route" is a command?
<laurus> ✓
<klenwell> Tried REISUB: no reaction.  Any way to verify I'm doing it right?
<IdleOne> laurus: how did you do that?
<greezmunkey> Curly_Q: not a problem, just that his connect script is not finishing the job, providing the default route, etc. He's going to post ip route, and ifconfig - so if we can connect him successfully, the script hacking should be easy.
<tvaughn> klenwell: you using the right or left alt?
<laurus> IdleOne, I looked it up at http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/2713/index.htm
<laurus> So I didn't type it, I cheated :P
<__taco> <greezmunkey>, "ip route" is a command?
<laurus> It'd be cool to know how to type it though!
<greezmunkey> __taco: yes
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: charmap
<klenwell> tvaughn: left
<bergw> i'd much appreciate it if someone could give me some insight on a dual head setup
<pcgeek32147> ubuntu says my monitor is unknown
<Ratty_> In grub I have video mode set like: mode_option=1920x1080-24 is there a way to also specify to use overscan like I can from the display config ui inside ubuntu?
<pcgeek32147> but i want t use my tv as a monitor via hdmi
<ubuntunetbook> Anyone know if I can reinstall 10.4 netbook and reformat my drive without having a bootable USB Stick
<__taco> ok, i swich to ubuntu to do that again..
<tvaughn> going to test REISUB on 10.04 brb
<IdleOne> onetinsoldier: yeah but what is the key combo?
<friedturtl3> nickchange party
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: ahh, yeah. don't know
<greezmunkey> pcgeek32147: what hardware, laptop model, etc?
<Johnny_101> ! dual head setup | bergw
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tvaughn> klenwell: try it with the right
<klenwell> Ah, just found a lifehacker link.  I didn't type REISUB while holding down atl-sysrq
<tvaughn> heh
<tvaughn> try the right alt tho
 * friedturtl3 is now known as beauregard jenkins
<Curly_Q> GreezMunkey have you seen this website?    http://www.roaringpenguin.com/products/pppoe           This pretty much helps answer the question. I have used this about 20 years ago.
<bergw> johnny_101, yeah. i had it working on debian, but 10.04 the second card seems dead
<ubuntunetbook> Im running an asus eeepc with 1.6 ghz atom 1 g RAM
<IdleOne> !ot > friedturtl3
<ubottu> friedturtl3, please see my private message
<tvaughn> !dual-head
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<henkboom_> I just installed libwxgtk2.8-dbg, how to I link against the dbg libraries instead of the release ones?
<klenwell> tvaughn: thank.  here goes...
<bergw> i know how to set it up, it's just not jiving
<acicula> henkboom_, -lgtk2-dbg ?
<bergw> one side works, the other, is just dead, no errors, nothin'
<klenwell> tvaughn: one more question: should it be caps (i.e. shift-R, etc)?
<greezmunkey> Curly_Q: his machine has the tools to get the job done, they're just scattered about on the floor right now.
<tvaughn> nope
<henkboom_> acicula, ah, there's no way to just swap them in without making changes in the build system?
<tvaughn> just hold alt sysrq with one hand and press the letters with the other
<Curly_Q> Greezmunkey, then in that case he needs a pair of chop sticks.
<tvaughn> raising elephants is so utterly boring
<pcgeek32147> dell mini10 inspiron with intel
<Johnny_101> tvaughn : Especially with the Dung thing...hee..hee..
<klawd> hi!
<greezmunkey> Ha, I knew it :)
<acicula> henkboom_, you may also have to specify the /usr/lib/debug dir for the linker to find the dbg libs
<klawd> i just made an ubuntu update and now my php5 pdo is wrecked and i can't figure out why
<patx> How can I change the sound my computer makes when it boots up or logs in?
<patx> Can anyone help with that?
<patx> Please!?
<klawd> it says "could not find driver"
<Curly_Q> Roaring Penguin works all of the time and once installed, just enter in the terminal:    ifup eth0    or ifup eth1   etc and you are golden.
<tvaughn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<popfizz> Hi guys. I just installed Lucid and although my wireless card seems to be working (I see a few networks available), my own network isn't on the list. Any suggestions?
<acicula> henkboom_, well dbg libs are just like normal libs, except much bulkier and slower, you can replace system libs with them, but it may well slow your entire system to a crawl
<masterslakk> hey, how do you check the cpu temp in shell?
<acicula> masterslakk, sensors
<henkboom_> acicula, it installed them in /usr/lib, strangely enough, just adding 'd' suffixes in the names
<tvaughn> popfizz: is it under more networks?
<greezmunkey> pcgeek32147: have you tried googling for "ubuntu enable hdmi dell mini 10" There is a lot of moaning and groaning about that out there, none of it good.
<masterslakk> acicula, that is what you type in the shell?
<popfizz> tvaughn: nope, it is not.
<henkboom_> hmm, I suppose I could symlink them to /usr/local/lib
<tvaughn> masterslakk: yes
<masterslakk> acicula, what does +55.0 mean.....
<greezmunkey> Curly_Q: That may be, and he may want to go there :)
<tvaughn> popfizz: is it broadcasting?
<popfizz> tvaughn: it appeared a few  minutes ago, but stil wouldn't connect. now it's off the list again
<tvaughn> masterslakk: its not negative I'd assume
<Curly_Q> :)
<popfizz> tvaughn: yes, definitely broadcasting. several windows machines are connected without trouble, and an ubuntu 9.10 machine as well
<acicula> henkboom_, imlooking at the package description and it says /usr/lib/debug in the list
<masterslakk> tvaughn, does the "+" mean that its above 55 Celsius
<masterslakk> or that it's just positive, tvaughn
<acicula> henkboom_, mind you its the same as normal libgtk2, so putting it in the ld path twice may confuse the linker
<linux_is_my_her1> heres a good one...whats the fastest, and most reliable browser?
<linux_is_my_her1> my firefox is acting like s**t
<acicula> masterslakk, i'd assume 55C
<IdleOne> !polls | linux_is_my_her1
<ubottu> linux_is_my_her1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<henkboom_> acicula, it's libwxgtk
<masterslakk> acicula, so the "+" just means it's positive?
<henkboom_> acicula, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/lucid/amd64/libwxgtk2.8-dbg/filelist
<Johnny_101> patx : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvYIugyNc2o
<acicula> ah
<patx> thanks you!
<popfizz> *sigh* alright, i'm going back to windows. maybe i'll try to get ubuntu working another day :/
<acicula> masterslakk, yeah
<popfizz> thanks to those that tried to help.
<perhamlinux> hi. after upgrade to lucid, audacious acts weirdly. when I open files,instead of clearing the playlist and opening new files, it just adds them to the previous playlist. how can I revert it to the default action?
<klenwell> tvaughn: no luck with REISUB.
<Curly_Q> DSL and ADSL are very particular with older machines. Digital Subscriber Line and Asynchronis Digital Subscriber Line are somewhat the same but need specific software.
<perhamlinux> hi. after upgrade to lucid, audacious acts weirdly. when I open files,instead of clearing the playlist and opening new files, it just adds them to the previous playlist. how can I revert it to the default action?
<alualualu> hello
<alualualu> anyone here
<alualualu> i need some help
<Azerthoth> alualualu, no, no one here
<duckwars> i'm stuck at a "status" command on irssi, and I can't quit... any thoughts?
<Johnny_101> alualualu : welcome
<alualualu> thakk u
<Azerthoth> duckwars, /quit
<Curly_Q> 1,461 members here, anyone here?
<Azerthoth> Curly_Q, nope
<acicula> Curly_Q, lots of idlimhg
<duckwars> Azerthoth: thanks, but how do I join irc.ubuntu.com? I know /join #ubutu is how you get int he channel
<Azerthoth> duckwars, this is freenode.net
<Curly_Q> Does anyone want to buy the Brooklyn Bridge?
<alualualu> johnny_101
<greezmunkey> duckwars: /server irc.ubuntu.com then /j #ubuntu
<Johnny_101> alualualu : We are waiting for your question?
<Azerthoth> duckwars, and I told you that it is documented @ freenodes website
<fox3x> how do u setup tor /ubuntu
<fox3x> anyone ?
<fox3x> run through proxy for downloads
<paul__> Azerthoth: sorry about that, but it's hard for me to access (i have a laptop balancing on my lap, and just command line on this ilnux machien)
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<atompower> jjkl
<paul__> can anyone tell me when I do "sudo shutdown now" and I just go to a blue recovery mode screen, is it something to do that I'm logged in on multiple command lines?
<__taco> <greezmunkey>, result: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qxcpYYGY
<Johnny_101> ! Tor | fox3x
<ubottu> fox3x: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<Azerthoth> paul__, sudo poweroff
<raddy> I was using a nvidia equipped laptop
<paul__> Azerthoth: thanks so much again!
<Johnny_101> alualualu : We are you !
<paul__> Azerthoth: so shutdown command is just like logging off or something?
<alualualu> yup
<LizardK|ng> what would cause pings to be intermittent and tcp connections to fail, but every name lookup to go through just fine?
<alualualu> check PM
<Azerthoth> paul__, just another way to do it is all
<raddy> Suddly my laptop motherboard got broken
<paul__> Azerthoth: I shall give this a go
<Johnny_101> !ask | alualualu
<ubottu> alualualu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<__taco> <greezmunkey>, still there?
<Azerthoth> paul__, shutdown can be set to shutdown at a later time, poweroff is right then
<alualualu> can anyone send me a gdm.conf-custom
<greezmunkey> __taco: yes, waiting for you to post ifconfig, and ip route...
<alualualu> I want to look at it's setting
<raddy> now intel based graphics equipped motherboard got replaced.
<LizardK|ng> Azerthoth, shutdown is not logging off!
<greezmunkey> __taco: my bad, got it.
<Guest78018> does ubuntu provide safely remove for usb drives
<__taco> <greezmunkey>,what is wrong with it?
<klenwell> partition resize to eliminate windows (yay) frozen (boo); REISUB failed; any other options before power-off?
<HowDoI> Guest78018, yes it does.  Righ click on the icon on the desktop
<LizardK|ng> Guest78018, yes, unmount it
<Azerthoth> LizardK|ng, by all rights it should kill you right off
<greezmunkey> __taco: nothing, except your default route is wrong.
<Johnny_101> Guest78018 : Yes (Right click & Unmount) then you can remove the USB.
<paul__> is there some way to make my computer force a countdown on GRUB? It is a headless server, and if powered off via the power button it will not restart with GRUB countdown
<greezmunkey> __taco: what are you using to initiate the dsl connection, what script?
<__taco> <greezmunkey>, no, I am using it now on XP
<alualualu> gdm.conf-custom
<greezmunkey> __taco: explain in detail
<alualualu> upload it in any file host site
<alualualu> pls
<__taco> <greezmunkey>, on ubuntu or windows xp?
<pcgeek32147> how i update my video card driver
<greezmunkey> __taco: no, your network setup. I can't help you if I don't know what you are doing.
<__taco> <greezmunkey>, on ubuntu, I use pppoeconf
<klenwell> greezmunkey, IdleOne, or tvaughn: REISUB failed.  partition resize still frozen.  should I power-off?
<nomende> how to change gnome splash screen?
<Johnny_101> !gdm
<pcgeek32147> how i update my video card driver
<IdleOne> klenwell: I don't see that you have any other choice
<otis> hey how do i fix my monitor to not go off i want to watch a movie
<__taco> I even try rp-pppoe, it seems work, but it don't actually .
<compengi> otis, are you using vlc?
<__taco> <greezmunkey>,I even tried rp-pppoe, it seems work, but it don't actually .
<DonScott> pcgeek32147: go to system>administration>hardware drivers
<otis> what
<klenwell> IdleOne: what should I expect?  Will I need to reinstall from scratch?
<IdleOne> klenwell: you were formatting a windows partition correct?
<klenwell> IdleOne: yes
<raddy> please help me
<IdleOne> klenwell: ok and you already have ubuntu installed and booting properly?
<compengi> otis, what player are you using to watch movies
<klenwell> IdleOne: yes
<otis> hulu
<greezmunkey> __taco: ok, looking at the pppoeconf stuff, brb...
<Guest78018> anyone got problems with flash 64 bit?
<IdleOne> klenwell: you should be fine but you probably will need to format that partition again
<raddy> my ubuntu always boots up without window manager
<klenwell> IdleOne: whew.  I hope that's the case.  Thanks!
<otis> it goes to black like fads out
<pcgeek32147> theres no driver
<Guest78018> they say ubuntu is for noobs
<IdleOne> Guest78018: they are wrong
<LizardK|ng> who is they?
<eye-zak> Guest78018, no ... i run it cuz 32-bit fails badly
<compengi> otis, i'm not sure if it's a common issues, but check the player's preferences and go to system>administration>power manager and increase the ammount of minutes your screen goes black
<__taco> <greezmunkey>, it scan network interface that support pppoe, if it found it and go to the next, enter user and password, then the other options all set to default "yes"
<otis> ok
<pcgeek32147> how i update my video card driver\
<Guest78018> eye-zak, can you play videos on youtube
<greezmunkey> __taco: yeah, I'm looking at it now...
<eye-zak> Guest78018, yes ... embeds sometimes do not work, but my roomate has that problem with 32-bit flash also
<IdleOne> Guest78018: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Guest78018> LizardK|ng, debian users?
<eye-zak> Guest78018, you need to make sure u did the right thing with the alternatives system
<Guest78018> eye-zak, i cant click on the toolbar at the bottom
<otis> ty good help
<Guest78018> doesnt seem to work
<eye-zak> Guest78018, can't help with that, only installing / uninstalling flash from alternatives system to choose which .so to load for firefox, xulrunner, epiphany, etc
<IdleOne> Guest78018: try http://www.youtube.com/html5
<greezmunkey> __taco: ok, just about there, do you have network manager installed?
<Guest78018> btw what is the alternatives system
<eye-zak> Guest78018: a system of links to manage which file is used when there are more than one possibility
<__taco> <greezmunkey>, I have removed it , because it couldn't connect my wireless networking, so I use wicd in stead.
<anthony_> hi. I just installed 10.4 and have no audio. can anybody advise me?
<greezmunkey> __taco: ok, so then you are left with editing ppp scripts. Are you using the pon, and poff methods to connect and disconnect?
<IdleOne> !sound > anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_, please see my private message
<nagendra> kindly tell the procedure to connect to internet using usb modem.
<__taco> no, I use pppoeconf directlly
<nagendra> the result for "wvdialconf" is
<__taco> greezmunkey, no, I use pppoeconf directlly
<nagendra> Editing `/etc/wvdial.conf'.
<nagendra> Scanning your serial ports for a modem.
<nagendra> Modem Port Scan<*1>: S0   S1   S2   S3
<nagendra> Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program?
<nagendra> Did you configure it properly with setserial?
<FloodBot3> nagendra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nagendra> Please read the FAQ at http://open.nit.ca/wiki/?WvDial
<greezmunkey> __taco: then you are not doing it correctly I think, look here, and read the entire thing! :http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Connecting_an_Ubuntu_Linux_System_to_a_DSL_Modem
<anthony_> ubottu: thanks for your help!  I saw a message about my driver when i installed, and couldn't get rhythmbox to work. But now i realize that amarok and system sounds are working, so i will come back after further research. thanks again
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<__taco> greezmunkey, ok, I will try it again.
<greezmunkey> __taco: work through that, I think you'll be ok :)
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i get ubuntu to see computers on a microsoft windows network and make it so it will share a folder with them?
<nagendra> usb modem is not detected in ubuntu 9.10. what should i do?
<GeekSquid> !samba | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LizardK|ng> what would cause pings to be intermittent and tcp connections to fail, but every name lookup to go through just fine?
<userr> alguem sabe me dizer como eu faço pra maximizar minhas janelas no ubuntu 10.04? antes estava conseguindo fazer isso mas fui fuçar numa tal de acesso universal, ae as janelas não maximizao mais
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<userr> anyone know tell me how I do to maximize my windows on ubuntu 10:04? before he was able to do this but I was in such a tweak of universal access to and the windows not more maximizao?
<GeekSquid> !es | userr
<ubottu> userr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Appl6> GeekSquid: Try Portuguese.
<raddy> Where is wm related configs are stored in ubuntu
<eye-zak> raddy: what specifically are u looking fo
<GeekSquid> !br | userr
<ubottu> userr: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<userr> ok
<GeekSquid> Appl6 thank you , I knew it was latin
<Name141> is it possible to 'search' , like you would in sympatic (or whatever), using sudo apt-get ?
<Name141> Search for the package you need*
<xangua> GeekSquid: latin is a dead language...
<raddy> eye-zak: compiz related.
<franc> Name141: apt-cache search <pckage name>
<eye-zak> raddy: specifically, exactly what
<GeekSquid> xangua: only as latin as english
<eye-zak> Name141, apt-cache search -n <name> or apt-cache search <text in name or description>
<Name141> brother-cups-wrapper-bh7 - Cups Wrapper drivers for bh7 brother printers
<Name141> that worked
<alualualu> gdm.conf
<alualualu> can ayone give me that file
<userr> anyone know tell me how I do to maximize my windows on ubuntu 10:04? before he was able to do this but I was in such a tweak of universal access to and the windows not more maximizao?
<Name141> Is it possible to install a printer without logging in to a GUI ?
<Name141> (after I get the packages)
<chegney> I've got a base system installed, can someone give me steps some good steps for getting just X gnome gdm and openbox installed
<greezmunkey> xangua: don't tell the Pope that...
<chegney> I don't want a bunch of junk installed
<eye-zak> alualualu, you can extract all files in a .deb package (ie gdm) with dpkg -x <pkg>.deb output folder .. then find gdm.conf in that dir
<eye-zak> chegney, do you know how to use aptitude
<greezmunkey> chegney: what do you consider to be "junk"?
<histo> I have ubuntu on usb with a persistant casper file of 512mb. Is there a way to boot it without it being persistant temporarily?  I just want to show someone a few things.
<chegney> eye-zak: yes, I'm just wondering if there is a metapackage I can use to acomplish this
<eye-zak> histo, at boot remove the persistent option from the command line for the kernel
<compaq> any recommendation for a manual?  one that has the lspci, lsmod, grep, commands in there?
<histo> eye-zak: gotcha
<histo> I'll reboot and try
<eye-zak> chegney, not really 'ubuntu-desktop' is the meta for gnome ubuntu desktop gdm and gnome-session have all major dependencies to start an xsession
<GeekSquid> histo: make a copy of it
<histo> compaq: you can man <command name> at a terminal
<histo> GeekSquid: make a copy of what?
<eye-zak> chegney, install openbox first, so it can be used to satisfy x-window-manager dependency
<chegney> eye-zak: does ubuntu-desktop install games and stuff too?
<histo> chegney: yes
<histo> chegney: apps > games
<eye-zak> histo, this means you will not have any changes you made on your casper-rw
<chegney> histo: okay, I don't want that then
<histo> eye-zak: yes. I don't want them to save.
<histo> chegney: you can remove them
<greezmunkey> chegney: they are easily removed
<chegney> so if I install openbox, it should install all the xorg stuff, including drivers?
<duckwars> I have samba running, and I changed the config file, and I want restart to restart, but sudo /etc/init.d samba restart but it doesn't work, i have 9.10
<histo> chegney: what are you trying to accomplish?
<eye-zak> chegney, you can mark a bunch of things and then see what they mark as a consequence (undo menu is your friend)
<chegney> histo: minimal system
<lyrae> guys
<histo> chegney: you can install ubuntu-minimal and hand pick packages for your X
<greezmunkey> duckwars: sudo service nmbd restart should do it.
<eye-zak> chegney, in the preferences for aptitude, set Install-Recommends to false to limit dependencies to only those which are necessary
<GeekSquid> Histo: the usb, I mean that your sys tem is persistant , which means changes are saved, make a copy and the origional is intact
<eye-zak> chegney, start with ubuntu-standard it has bash-completion and a few extra niceties
<lyrae> The envenlope icon in the taskbar is gone. i cant start pidgin or be notifed of new messages
<histo> chegney: there are directions int he wiki for low memeroy systems that might be of help for you. they talk about building a minimal system ground up.
<duckwars> greezmunkey; nmbd: unrecognized service
<histo> GeekSquid: ahh i'm going to try disabling them on boot first.
<greezmunkey> duckwars: then try sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<histo> brb
<sCOTTo> hey guys - anyone here running VMWARE ?
<sCOTTo> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<duckwars> greezemunkey: ok, i swear i was doing that and it wasn't working but this time it did,  I think my computer wants me to look like a fool before it works... thank you
<tvaughn> IdleOne: just a confirmation REISUB does work
<greezmunkey> duckwars: join the club :)
<IdleOne> tvaughn: thought so. he may have been doing it wrong
<chegney> histo: ubuntu-minimal doesn't show as a meta-package
<tvaughn> someone mentioned it not working in 10.04 so i checked
<tvaughn> had to do some stuff in windows while the pc was rebooted
<tvaughn> hated it :s
<greezmunkey> tvaughn: that was me, what exactly did you do to make it work. I had to try it here, and it didn't/
<tvaughn> greezmunkey: you using right or left alt?
<greezmunkey> tvaughn: right
<tvaughn> did none of the keys work?
<tvaughn> I've seen B not work before
<sCOTTo> :(
<Guest78018> can ubuntu be hack
<sCOTTo> lol
<broseidon> has anyone had issues with 64 bit 10.04 server install crapping out on the bootloader/install software step?  I'm using encrypted LVM and encrypted home directory, on one machine when I changed those options it worked
<sCOTTo> can windows ?
<Guest78018> sometimes y
<greezmunkey> tvaughn: my system was probably so borked that none of them did. I watched the HDD indicator as I ran through the keys (pausing about 10 seconds between them) but saw no activity.
<histo> !info ubuntu-minimal | chegney
<ubottu> chegney: ubuntu-minimal (source: ubuntu-meta): Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.197 (lucid), package size 30 kB, installed size 60 kB
<tvaughn> the U should kill your display
<histo> chegney: let me find you that link hold up
<eye-zak> histo: i'll have to learn how to use ubottu
<tvaughn> er not the U..
<histo> eye-zak: its nice
<eye-zak> histo: as i see
<LizardK|ng> ubuntu is only 60k???
<histo> chegney: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<GeekSquid> !ubottu | eye-zak
<ubottu> eye-zak: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tvaughn> I love that bot
<greezmunkey> tvaughn: it literally did nothing, that's why I looked into it. I found a *lot* of posts regarding it being broken in Lucid, and that was confirmed here. Maybe it has been fixed in an update. I haven't had a severe lockup since, so haven't needed it.
<tvaughn> I love you ubottu
<tvaughn> aw
<onetinsoldier> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tvaughn> greezmunkey: the e would kill the screen if I'm reading this right
<greezmunkey> tvaughn: agreed. I used it a couple of times in 9.10, and you could tell it was working - no doubt about it.
<chegney> in aptitude, I don't see a package for gnome or gnome-desktop
<tvaughn> greezmunkey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key this documents other key options
<tvaughn> chegney: ubuntu-desktop
<chegney> tvaughn: but that installs all sorts of things I don't want
<tvaughn> hm
<onetinsoldier> chegney: try.. gnome-desktop-environment
<Name141> Is there any more terminal based IRC clients than irssi ?
<__taco> greezmunkey, thx ,  I hope so, I will try it later
<tvaughn> chegney: it's a metapackage and you can check what it references
<tvaughn> Name141: bitchX i think
<Name141> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<tvaughn> ohh
<greezmunkey> __taco: the pon and poff scripts should complete the routing statments you need to make it work!
<Name141> weechat ? hm
<tvaughn> there's weechat :P
<Guest78018> whats that
<ryanmcgrath> Hey-o - let's say I compiled a driver, installed it and all, and it seems to have gone fine. Ubuntu 9.04, drivers for the Belkin N 150 USB wireless dongle (rt270sta, fyi). modprobe -i and all *looks* like it went alright, but the thing isn't loaded, and the dongle still isn't recognized. Anybody know where else I should look?
<bsmith093> in pidgin what does the persistent chat mean?
<Guest78018> means that your chat stays on
<bsmith093> even without the program running or without the chat window open?
<xangua> bsmith093: it means that even if you close the channel's tab/windows, you will be remain coneccted and receive messages
<bsmith093> ahh ok thanks
<greezmunkey> ryanmcgrath: does lsmod show the module loaded?
<userr> depois que eu dei esse comando: gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties nunca mais minhas janelas foram as mesmas, elas não maximizam
<ryanmcgrath> Yeah
<bsmith093> also is there a rot13 automatic thing for gedit like there is for vi
<userr> help-me!
<xangua> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ryanmcgrath> It's so strange.
<ryanmcgrath> dmesg also shows that loading it went fine
<Guest78018> userr, what can i do for you
<ryanmcgrath> Hmmm
<ryanmcgrath> There are some other rt USB drivers installed
<ryanmcgrath> Perhaps if I blacklist them...
<greezmunkey> ryanmcgrath: have you tried unplugging the dongle, and replacing it? If not, in a terminal type: tail -f /var/log/messages - then do it. It will give you some feedback.
<ryanmcgrath> Ah thanks. I was trying to figure out what dmesg logged to/from, wanted to tail it
<tvaughn> dmesg is its own isnt it?
<ryanmcgrath> Looks to be the same log
<ryanmcgrath> Anyway
<greezmunkey> ryanmcgrath: yeah, kernel messages don't cha know...
<ryanmcgrath> Says "new high speed usb device using ehci_hcd and address 6"
<ryanmcgrath> "configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"
<klenwell> greezmunkey, IdleOne, or tvaughn: rebooted my computer and it looks like the partition resize succeeded despite freeze.  thanks again for all your help!
<Guest78018> np
<greezmunkey> klenwell: heh, that's good news :)
<tvaughn> klenwell: thats because it writes to the disk when you resize it
<ryanmcgrath> So I mean it's picking up the USB device, right...
<ryanmcgrath> It's just not doing anything with it, it seems
<chegney> okay, I did ubuntu-desktop, but it looks like setting install-recommends to false turned a bunch of non-essential stuff off
<bsmith093> how do i load more plugins for gedit
<ryanmcgrath> Wait wait
<klenwell> tvaughn: good to know.  thanks.
<ryanmcgrath> is there by any chance a generic wireless package I need for this to work?
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i get hardware drivers for ubuntu server when the server doesnt have drivers for its wifi card?
<Guest78018> try searching for it
<ryanmcgrath> My network connections don't show any kind of options to even recognize wireless connections
<tvaughn> anyone happen to have an iPhone?
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i identify my wifi card from the tty?
<amine> lspci | grep -i "network"
<linux_is_my_hero> is there a chat for ubuntu server?
<Guest78018> yeah right here
<chegney> chat as in irc?
<chegney> channel?
<cowbud> try #ubuntu-server :)
<GeekSquid> linux_is_my_hero: #ubuntu-server
<BabyJesus> Hey
<ryanmcgrath> So wait
<ryanmcgrath> Is there something I need to do to get gnome network manager to pick up the wireless driver?
<linux_is_my_hero> GeekSquid: thanks! :-)
<eye-zak> ryanmcgrath, some hal magic maybe
<greezmunkey> ryanmcgrath: I had to go through that rt2870sta business with a linksys 600N, I had to blcaklist something, but don't recall now. I don't use it here anymore.
<anthony__> hi to all of you guys
<BabyJesus> I tried burning a DVD, and it failed. This is the log: http://pastebay.com/99999
<ryanmcgrath> eye-zak: hal?
<Guest78018> hi anthony_
<imperfect-> Anyone know why I wouldnt have composite extensions enabled on lucid by default?
<BabyJesus> Just wondering if there was any indication whether it was a software issue, or a bad DVD?
<xangua> imperfect-: you mean compiz or metacity compositing¿
<greezmunkey> ryanmcgrath: you placed the driver in the modules directory as well right?
<anthony__> where will i go to see the hashes for ubuntu 10.04 i don't know the url. pls help me...
<ryanmcgrath> Yep
<imperfect-> xangua: when i try ti enable effects I get the composite extension not available
<imperfect-> using Nvidia GTX280
<greezmunkey> ryanmcgrath: did you restart networking?
<ryanmcgrath> Hmmm
<ryanmcgrath> How do I wanna do that?
<greezmunkey> ryanmcgrath: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<greezmunkey> ryanmcgrath: that's the old way, but it works
<linux_is_my_hero> alright how do install "hwinfo" on my ubuntu server just using another computer that has internet, or the ubuntu server 10.4 live cd?
<linux_is_my_hero> my server has a wifi card that needs drivers so i can get to the internet and actually make it a server for when im away from home.
<tvaughn> linux_is_my_hero: try a cat5 cable?
<Guest78018> looks like your log is not complete
<tvaughn> or a .deb file on a flash drive
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: what type of wifi card?
<xfact> Hello yell
<BabyJesus> Guest78018, my log?
<ryanmcgrath> Hmmm
<histo> !offline | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<ryanmcgrath> Restarting it did nothing
<anthony__> where will i go to see the hashes for ubuntu 10.04 i don't know the url. pls help me...i just what to verify that i have download ubuntu 10.04 right.
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: i dont know, thats why im trying to get hwinfo
<imperfect-> compositing has neve rbeen an issue before I dunno what the deal is
<Guest78018> yeah
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: well you can use lspci to find the info
<anthony__> pls help
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: no need for hwinfo
<ryanmcgrath> So I mean if I right click on the network icon in the task bar, it has no options whatsoever for "enable/disable" wireless
<chemuduguntar> hi all
<histo> ryanmcgrath: left click
<chemuduguntar> anyone know how to fetch uuid's of a partitions
<histo> chemuduguntar: blkid
<xfact> I dunno why my CPU stat is always high 90-100%, is that normal?
<greezmunkey> ryanmcgrath: you mentioned additional rt drivers, that rings a bell, can you bl them.
<ryanmcgrath> Left click has nothing but a blank wired slate and an option for VPN stuff
<mataks> im new to ubunut.. how to make a workgroup on a network?
<chemuduguntar> histo, thanks! :D
<Guest78018> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: awesome, thanks :-)
<histo> !samba | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ryanmcgrath> I'm doing so now, greezmunkey
<BabyJesus> Oh, you're correct
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: tell me what kind it is like bcm43xx most likely
<BabyJesus> PasteBay must have cut it off
<mataks> histo,  ok thanks i'll try
<anthony__> thx to all
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: RaLink RT2800 802.11n PCI
<linux_is_my_hero> its a linksys dual-antenna high-gain. it works great when it has drivers! :-)
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: hold up let me check something
<greezmunkey> linux_is_my_hero: I think a lspci will give you the chipset
<tvaughn> I've got a netgear card that won't work either :P
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: i thought that had drivers in the newer kernels
<BabyJesus> Guest78018, here's just the last of it: http://pastebay.com/100003
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: lsmod | grep rt2    see if that shows any output
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: how do i install hardware drivers from the tty?
<tvaughn> 01:06.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) << is this supported?
<Scunizi> geeez... I would have been a whole lot faster reinstalling then going the upgrade route... going on 3 hours now..
<greezmunkey> Scunizi: whoa, that's a long time, slow Internet?/
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: it shows rt2860sta
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: then its loaded
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: now you need to configure the card to connect to your network.
<Scunizi> greezmunkey: not normally.. using bittorrents I downloaded the ISO in less than 6 minutes.. and everything else screams.. but looks like the repo's that I'm using for the upgrade are only giving me bandwidth from 64kB/s to 140kB/s .. not what I would call fast
<tvaughn> need bittorrent repos :P
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: how do i do that?
<Scunizi> that would be good
<Guest78018> dude have you tried burning it again
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: never done this without a GUI :-D
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: typing iwconfig in a terminal by itself will give you the interfaces. Then you can type iwconfig --help to see a list of options.  Then just sudo iwconfig options....
<BabyJesus> No, I'm about to
<chelz> tvaughn: apt-torrent
<tvaughn> i was kidding, it exists?
<BabyJesus> I just wasn't sure if maybe it wasn't the DVD
<Scunizi> chelz: is there such a thing?
<BabyJesus> I'll try again, maybe limiting the speed to 2X
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: then to make the changes persistant so they are there on reboot You will have to edit your /etc/network/interfaces file
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: assuming this is a command line system
<greezmunkey> Scunizi: yeah, bummer - I had the same problem, and even then it didn't work that great. I decided to cut and run, instelled clean. Thank this room for me having a seperate /home!
<Guest78018> ok good idea
<chelz> Scunizi: i think the project is dead, but yeah. there's also apt-p2p based on gnutella
<ryanmcgrath> Hmmm
<Wyzerd> BabyJesus: burn at the slowest possible speed.
<jabagawee> hi, i have byobu/screen set up to run on start up, and everytime i try to open more than one putty window, the newest window closes the older one
<ryanmcgrath> So blacklisting them did nothing, really
<chelz> Scunizi: all the cool kids use apt-fast these days tho
<tvaughn> apt-p2p is in the repos
<Wyzerd> jabagawee: read the man page for screen?
<BabyJesus> Haha. I hatttteee waiting for it, but I'll try it
<ryanmcgrath> Hmmm
<jokecure> hello, anyone know how i can get admin access to ubuntu 10.04?
<tvaughn> sudo su
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: yes this is a command-line only ubuntu 10.4 x64 server
<histo> !sudo > jokecure
<ryanmcgrath> greezmunkey: When I lsmod after a reboot, the driver shows up with a 0 instead of a 1 - any idea if that's significant?
<ubottu> jokecure, please see my private message
<jokecure> k
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: how do i get a list of availible wireless networks?
<jabagawee> Wyzerd: weird thing is that i _know_ screen can run on two separate terminals to connect to the same session
<greezmunkey> ryanmcgrath: no idea, sorry.
<tvaughn> jabagawee: screen -x
<greezmunkey> ryanmcgrath: I have to get something to eat - later, and good luck :)
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: sudo iwlist scan
<Scunizi> greezmunkey: I always recommend a separate /home :)... I did the upgrade on my ubuntu box (upgrading kubuntu now) and that went pretty quick.. left me with polkitd eating my ram and burning my cpu cycles.. found out I had to delete .pulseaudio in ~ to get it back to normal again..
<Wyzerd> jabagawee: indeed.  You shoudl still read the man page, because unless irts a bug you are doing something wrong.
<chelz> jokecure: depends on what you want to do
<Scunizi> chelz: what's apt-fast?  never heard of it.
<histo> jabagawee: yes it can what are you trying to do?
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: it says my hardware doesnt support scanning.
<Wyzerd> Scunizi: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/improve-apt-get-install-and-upgrade.html
<jokecure> how can allow my ntfs drive read and write access?
<jabagawee> histo, Wyzerd, tvaughn: i understand how to run screen, but it's this combination of byobu auto-starting on login and putty that's messing around
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: there should be multiple interfaces listed if you have more than one network card
<Wyzerd> jokecure: just mount teh drive.  It can read/write once its mounted.
<histo> jabagawee: not familiar with byobu
<jokecure> ah ok
<jokecure> it is mounted
<jabagawee> histo: alright, thanks anyways. i guess i'll just go without autostarting
<jokecure> im trying to get wow to work with wine but wine won't boot wow
<Wyzerd> jokecure: wine cant be on yoru Windows partition, it needs to be installed in yoru C drive in Wine, in your linux host.
<histo> jabagawee: ahh byobu looks nice thats just preferences
<Wyzerd> wow*
<jokecure> i think it is heh
<Scunizi> Wyzerd: nice
<jokecure> i installed ubuntu today and installed wine from terminal
<dhruvasagar> Hi
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: i only have one. i took my ethernet card out to make room for my wifi card.
<jabagawee> histo: turns out that you can't run byobu more than once. the "correct" way to run it is to run byobu once, then use screen -x to make more terminals
<Scunizi> jokecure: gold star on the first.. frown on the second
<histo> jabagawee: what is the problem wtih screen thought that you are experiencing I didn't understand  your original question
<Unholy1> When will Suspend and Hibernate problems be fixed?
<jokecure> rofl
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: wait i have wired also.
<ryanmcgrath> Huh - dunno if anyone else has any ideas, but I have a wireless driver compiled/installed/loaded, but network manager doesn't recognize it at all.
<chelz> Unholy1: few more hours
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: it says that none of the interfaces support scanning?
<Wyzerd> jokecure: you need to download wine, download WoW and install it on your Linux partition's C drive that WINE created.  Anything else will NOT work.  Trying to launch wOw off of your windows drive in a linux host is not going to work, obviously.
<Unholy1> kewl chelz
<jabagawee> histo: byobu just loved to screw with me. problem solved :P
<InvaderZim> Just had a horrible update from 9.10 to 10.04. Logging in KDM the screen blinks and returns to KDM. X logs has fatal error, tells me framemapping range problem. Something about the driver, SAVAGE it seems. If I try to failsafe X to vesa, the pc hangs. Help?
<joeGuy> hey i hit ctrl-alt-f1. how do i get back to my session?
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: does it show wireless extensions on any of them when you just use iwconfig
<jokecure> k
<jabagawee> joeGuy: ctrl alt f7
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: i type in sudo iwconfig wlan0 ESSID "LibertyWiFi" and i get SET failed on device wlan0 ; Network is down.
<Unholy1> When I go to hibernate it looks like my screen is trying to eat itself
<Wyzerd> InvaderZim: install properly.  Backup and install instead of upgrade.  Upgrades ALWAYS have problems.  Always.
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: ifconfig wlan0 up
<Wyzerd> joeGuy: ctrl alt f7 or f8
<Loshki> Unholy1: I assume chelz was joking...
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: just type iwconfig by itself
<InvaderZim> Wyzerd: well the icon was telling me to upgrade, so I clicked on it
<Unholy1> Loshki: yeah I thought the same
<ryanmcgrath> Huh, strange... rt2870 has been in the kernel itself since 2.6.9
<Loshki> Unholy1: ok, just checking...
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: does it show an interface with wireless extensions
<ryanmcgrath> So this shouldn't be a problem I feel like.
<ryanmcgrath> It's not an issue with the driver, it's something else.
<ryanmcgrath> It reads the USB hardware...
<chelz> Unholy1: troubleshooting hibernate is pretty wild stuff
<linux_is_my_hero> only for the wlan0
<Wyzerd> InvaderZim: yeah, well, perhaps you shoudl have read up on what upgrading does to computers.  I suggest googling some info about upgrading vs fresh installations.
<ryanmcgrath> Any idea where the disconnect is?
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: wlan0 has interfaces, but eth0 doesn't.
<Unholy1> Loshki: I was being optomistic, it sucks to not have Suspend or Hibernate working, have to shutdown everytime I leave the computer
<InvaderZim> Wyzerd: that's not a fix
<chelz> Unholy1: usually takes a few hours to track down the issue and report the relevant bugs for an experienced ubuntu user
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: okay then sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: Do you have the module loaded for your ethernet card?
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: that should show you a list of networks within range
<Wyzerd> InvaderZim: I never claimed it was a fix.  It was a suggestion that you should follow so that you dont come here whining about problems that could have been avoided.
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: "interface doesnt support scanning : network is down"
<Loshki> chelz: Unholy1: agreed. It's difficult stuff. Might take a very long time to get fixed...
<Unholy1> chelz: I appreciate the difficulties the developers go through, but this has been goin on for weeks
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: ifconfig wlan0 up
<chelz> Unholy1: well if you want to go through the motions, there is info on how to work it all out: http://www.google.com/search?q=+site:ubuntuforums.org+suspend+troubleshooting+ubuntu
<InvaderZim> ok anyone can HELP me instead of being a jerk?
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: put a sudo infront of the ifconfig wlan0 up
<Unholy1> Chelz: Ill help any way I can but I'm no prgrammer
<histo> soreau: It shouldnt' matter if the interface is down for scanning though right?
<Wyzerd> InvaderZim: the only one being a *jerk* here is the person who is too rude to properly ask for help and insists that everyone should drop what they are doing to help them.
<chelz> Unholy1: that's not necessary, it just takes time and patience reading
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: i did the first time
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: after the ifconfig up now try to scan again
<tvaughn> !patience | InvaderZim
<ubottu> InvaderZim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Unholy1> chelz: thanks, Ill read tommorow when Im sober ;)
<chelz> Unholy1: good luck :)
<ryanmcgrath> Would a USB wireless drive show up as wlan0 or not?
<imperfect-> Anyone have any guidance on my composite issue?
<soreau> histo: It must be up for scanning
<sudaya> hi all, i have ubutu 9.04 in my server how can i update kernel version
<Loshki> InvaderZim: sounds like your upgrade went really badly. I hope you made a backup. You might have to go back to 9.10....
<chelz> sudaya: kernel versions are tied to the version of ubuntu. to get a newer kernel you must upgrade ubuntu.
<Scunizi> 1% left on downloading the new packages for the upgrade.. like watching paint dry.. hope it doesn't bork my dual monitor setup
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: looks like there is a bug possibly with that driver also i'm reading about it now
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: its working
<Wyzerd> sudaya: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: how do i connect to a particular network of choice?
<Wyzerd> sudaya: please ignore that link.  Its too old.
<chelz> Wyzerd: that's not exactly supported. also won't get security updates that way.
<linux_is_my_hero> i have 3 wifi hotspots i can get to from here
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: you use iwconfig
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: If it is wpa encryption, you might need wpa_supplicant
<Wyzerd> linux_is_my_hero: are any of them yours or public? Using someone elses wifi without consent is a crime.
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid channel # key blahblah...
<linux_is_my_hero> they are public and no wpa or wep
<xiaoyang> 大家好阿
<chelz> !cn | xiaoyang
<ubottu> xiaoyang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Wyzerd> chelz: didnt ask about supported kernal updates, asked about kernal updates.
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: then jsut sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel # nameofnetwork
<xiaoyang> 初始接触liunx 希望大家都
<Wyzerd> linux_is_my_hero: just because they are open and not encrypted does not mean it is legal for you to use these connections.
<sudaya> chelz: cant i update kernel only to 2.6.32.xx
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: after you dot hat then you will have to use sudo dhclient  to get an ip
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: Then do sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "essid here" && sudo dhclient wlan0
<histo> linux_is_my_hero: yes follow soreau I had a typo wtihthe essid nameofnetwork thing
<xiaoyang> glad to jion
<xiaoyang> how to use it
<GeekSquid> xiaoyang: /join #ubuntu-cn
<beatbreaker> histo, i need advice on installing drivers for Radeon HD 4000 Series - is there a guide somewhere? what's the best way to in stall drivers for ATI?? the pripetery dirvers always fail
<massimopet2002> ciao
<massimopet2002> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<chelz> sudaya: to get updates for your kernel through ubuntu, you have to use kernels from ubuntu.
<beatbreaker> sorry that was to everyone
<soreau> beachbrake: In 10.04, the radeon driver has 3D working by default
<soreau> beachbrake: So you wouldnt need the proprietary driver
<histo> !ati > beatbreaker
<ubottu> beatbreaker, please see my private message
<linux_is_my_hero> it says "no working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<soreau> histo: The ati factoid is very misleading
<histo> soreau: you can offer up a suggestion to ubottu to fix it.
 * Wyzerd wishes that everyone wouldnt use the bot to answer questions that the bot doesnt know the answer to.  Just sayin'.....
<soreau> histo: how?
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: it says "no working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<xiaoyang> ...
<GeekSquid> !ubottu | histo
<ubottu> histo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<linux_is_my_hero> histo: brb, if youre not here when i get back, thanks for all yourhelp. ;-)
<histo> GeekSquid: I know what ubottu is
<digital1> hi
<histo> soreau: see above
<histo> soreau: the usage link
<digital1> because on boot i see: An error occurred while mounting /proc/bus/usb Press S skip mounting or M for manual recovery. I want skip for ever
<soreau> histo: I dont see anything with that type of information there
<imperfect-> so..
<jmichaelx> chromium browser makes a stupid sound whenever one of its window buttons is clicked. could someone tell me how i could make it stop doing this?
<imperfect-> Anyoneknow how I can enable RANDR and Composite?
<soreau> digital1: There is probably an fstab entry
<Wyzerd> jmichaelx: open the sound preferences (applet in panel) and choose to not have sounds on.
<emes> all GTK apps are hanging for like 15 seconds before opening a file dialog, any ideas?
<digital1> soreau: it's possible adgiust error
<histo> soreau: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<bsmith093> how do i add rot13 plugin to gedit?
<bsmith093> just to stop shoulder surfing
<Wyzerd> emes: upgrade hardware?  Sounhds like a slow computer.
<emes> Wyzerd: yeah, no
<jmichaelx> Wyzerd: i have already selected that... problem is, i use kubuntu (but have gnome installed as well)
<emes> Wyzerd: Phenom 4X, SSD
<Wyzerd> emes: is it a clean install?
 * Scunizi seems to remember something special you have to install for SSD
<chelz> bsmith093: privacy screens are better for that
<bsmith093> what is that?
<emes> Wyzerd: upgraded from 9.10. didn't happen before
<histo> Scunizi: not that I know of
<Scunizi> k
<chelz> bsmith093: http://www.google.com/products?q=privacy+screen
<soreau> histo: Do I register with the bot or the factoid change would be forwarded somewhere for approval?
<jmichaelx> Wyzerd: without gnome installed, kubuntu does not do this. however, with gnome installed, chromioum browser and firefox both make these stupid sounds, even if they are turned off in gnome.
<chelz> jmichaelx: is it like a quick drumbeat?
<histo> soreau: I'm pretty sure it gets forwarded for approval
<Wyzerd> emes: I suggest a clean install.  There are ALWAYS problems with upgrades.  I never suggest upgrading, and spending a few days in here should answer the question "why?", just look at all of the people complaining about upgrades.  I highly suggest doing a backup and a clean install.
<CR3AL> I got a annoying problem with my wireless internet connection, anyone down to help?
<chelz> jmichaelx: go to "System >> Preferences >> Sound" and disable system sounds is one way, is that satisfactory?
<jmichaelx> chelz: well, it was in firefox. to stop that, i renamed an audio file in /usr/share/souns/ubuntu/stereo
<chelz> jmichaelx: sure, that's one way
<Wyzerd> !ask | CR3AL
<ubottu> CR3AL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CR3AL> alright
<histo> bsmith093: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/gedit#Plugins
<jmichaelx> chelz: i already explaned that didn't work. it stopped those sounds in gnome, but not in kde
<emes> Wyzerd: if I wanted to reinstall on upgrades, I'd be using windows
<chelz> jmichaelx: kde has a different place for system sounds
<Scunizi> I have a samba share on an ubuntu server.. when I'm on another ubuntu box do I mount that share using samba or something else?
<omfarka> hello, is there any program in linux like system restore in windows
<ryanmcgrath> Hey
<histo> bsmith093: http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins
<ryanmcgrath> How can I check and see if something is already installed (via apt-get)?
<Scunizi> omfarka: yep.. called reinstall.. :)
<histo> omfarka: you can clone the drive
<jmichaelx> chelz: yes, i will repost what i typed a minute ago or so
<CR3AL> whats wrong with my home wireless connection? the signal is strong and i never get disconnected but Every few minutes it cuts out.
<imperfect-> lame
<imperfect-> I can't even get gdesklets to work
<histo> omfarka: check out clonezilla
<jmichaelx> chelz: without gnome installed, kubuntu does not do this. however, with gnome installed, chromioum browser and firefox both make these stupid sounds, even if they are turned off in gnome.
<Wyzerd> emes: if you want a working system, you'd take my advice.  Ubuntu is NOT a rolling distro, ie: like Arch.  It is *not* bleeding edge.  If you want a proper upgrade, you should do a clean install.
<imperfect-> Anyone know of a good cpu temp/usage meter?
<chelz> Scunizi: that might pop up in the view of the network. although you might need to install a thing on the server to broadcast the smb share for that kind of autoconfig. otherwise you can go to Placed -> Connect to Server
<histo> !backup > omfarka
<ubottu> omfarka, please see my private message
<bobby77> is there a list of the irc chat rooms somewhere?
<bsmith093> thanks
<chelz> Scunizi: to view the network, Places -> Network
<jmichaelx> chelz: AFAIK, there is no way to turn them off in kde settings
<Scunizi> chelz: yea.. I can see the network and the server but not the shares..
<Wyzerd> CR3AL: that might be your wireless ruoter and not Ubuntu's fault.  Do any other computers on yoru network do this, if you have other computers?
<bsmith093> !backup > bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093, please see my private message
<CR3AL> Yes i do have other computers one that is running windows 7 and it works perfectly, i dont have an issue with other wireless connections
<histo> bobby77: I know theres a way you can have chanserv give you a list
<histo> bobby77: trying to remember
<Scunizi> Wyzerd: CR3AL could it be network-manager?
<jmichaelx> i like to have both kde and gnome installed, but things in kde get screwed up if one also installs ubuntu-desktop
<CR3AL> Im not sure, how would i check to see if there is a problem with network-manager
<bobby77> ive been trying to find one
<chelz> jmichaelx: what does the sound sound like?
<__taco> greezmunkey, I did it as the URL do, but it still can't work.
<chelz> jmichaelx: did the renaming of that file not fix it?
<histo> bobby77: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode  there is this but I know there is a way to do it on the server
<Wyzerd> bobby77: which IRC client do you use? It should list the servers of many IRC networks, and each has a list of channels.
<chelz> jmichaelx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sounds/+bug/411476
<bobby77> i see the networks but not the channels
<chelz> jmichaelx: /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/dialog-question.wav
<jmichaelx> chelz: it fixed things in firefox, but the sound being used in chromium is different, and apparently from a different directory
<histo> bobby77: you can search on there for chanels there are popular ones listed right on that link
<bobby77> thanks for the link
<jmichaelx> chelz: i have already renamed dialog-question.ogg
<Wyzerd> bobby77:  the channels are probably listed in your IRC application (XCHAT, irssi, weechat etc)  Which do you use?  I can help you, its much better than going to a website like that.
<hp00p> hey guys, I have a cpl ubuntu's on this HD and I just deleted one.. my boot loader was on that one so when I restart its probably going to say I have no OS like last time, wondering if I can fix this
<hp00p> how can I edit my boot loader
<hp00p> or overwrite it
<Wyzerd> hp00p: use a live cd and reinstall Grub.  Hold on, Ill get a link for you
<jmichaelx> chelz: i believe the sound chromium is making is coming from another directory. i cannot imagine who thought these sounds up, and enabled them by default
<hp00p> is that the only way ? I dont live my ubuntu cd with me
<hp00p> live = have
<nomad77> !grub2 |hp00p
<ubottu> hp00p: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Wyzerd> hp00p: This should work, even though it says its for something different.  It will help you reinstall Grub, and thats what you need.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<CR3AL> Well i have allot of wireless devices on my home network, could it have something to do with a conflict of IP conflict?
<hp00p> thx
 * Wyzerd wishes people wouldnt be lazy and use the bot for everything.
<sYskk> i need to setup a proxy server, what would be an easy to install proxy on ubuntu
<sr_rules> hp00p : if you have a usb drive , you can make that live by statup disk creator
<tvaughn> that was really weird.... i clicked a mp3 and my hdd started making really loud noises and wouldnt load it then i tried again and it worked. but the os had no issue and its the same disk
<histo> CR3AL: do you have a rt2860 card?
<histo> !proxy | sYskk
<chelz> jmichaelx: well you could hunt through the kde sound directories to see if any of those are the ones that are playing
<chelz> sYskk: most people like privoxy and polipo. maybe squid.
<histo> !squid | sYskk
<ubottu> sYskk: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<Scunizi> jmichaelx: search your system for .wav and .ogg files play them until you find the offending sound and you'll know what directory they are in.
<histo> bobby77: /msg alis help list
<jmichaelx> chelz: this problem does not start until ubuntu-desktop is installed
<ivanx> help me please
<jmichaelx> chelz, Scunizi, are these sounds enabled by default in ubuntu?
<tvaughn> !specify | ivanx
<Scunizi> jmichaelx: when you first switched sessions to ubuntu there's normally a prompt asking if you want the kde backend or the gnome backend running.. if you can you should match kde with kde and gnome with gnome
<Flynsarmy> I'm on Chromium 6.0.413.0 (47980) Ubuntu on youtube HTML5 but no videos ever load. Anyone else experiencing this?
<Scunizi> jmichaelx: not on my machine... (kubuntu box or ubuntu box)
<tvaughn> !ask | ivanx
<ubottu> ivanx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jmichaelx> scunzi have never seen anything like what you aer describing
<jmichaelx> Scunizi: *
<Scunizi> jmichaelx: might be different in the latest release.
<bastid_raZor> Flynsarmy: i'm still using the beta (5.0something) and html5 works fine
<ivanx> airmon-ng
<ivanx> eth1		Unknown 		wl
<Scunizi> back in a min. on a different box.
<Loshki> tvaughn: time to use smartctl to look at the SMART data for the disk and see if it looks healthy....
<tvaughn> Loshki: it better be its a brand new disk
<CR3AL> I got AR928X Wireless Network Adapter, which has caused problems with wireless in the passed
<tvaughn> are you kidding me
<tvaughn> a few bad sectors
<Loshki> tvaughn: even new disks sometimes develop problems. Best to find out now while it's still under warranty. The data is worth more than the disk usually anyway...
<histo> CR3AL: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8347876
<tvaughn> Loshki: can fsck try to fix it/
<histo> CR3AL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8599246&postcount=5
<Wage> Ok, pidgin likes to randomly crash on me so I wrote a script to see if its running and restart it if needed and put it in crontab. problem is it doesn't work, any ideas? script @ http://pastebin.com/VUNiuZtv
<Loshki> tvaughn: well disks will reallocate bad sectors automatically. It sounds like yours did that. But failing sectors on a new disk is a bad sign. Hence the SMART check...
<imperfect-> anyone know why Flash likes to crash so much?
<tvaughn> its 4 sectors waiting to be reallocated
<tvaughn> imperfect-: because it sucks
<Franch> need help in ldap ubuntu 10.04 ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<imperfect-> There's that
<bastid_raZor> Wage: shouldn't it be #!/bin/bash ?
<tvaughn> Loshki: so i should definatly return it?
<Loshki> tvaughn: what brand/model of disk is it?
<beatbreaker> help - i'm missing a compiler or something : http://pastebin.com/w2vwwPHs
<tvaughn> Loshki: western digital caviler
<imperfect-> heh
<Wage> bastid_raZor: tried that still not working
<Cav3M4n> hello
<Loshki> tvaughn: and what size?
<Franch> need help in ldap ubuntu 10.04 ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<Wage> pidgin starts to run but is giving display errors
<tvaughn> 1.5TB
<histo> beatbreaker: no looks lik there is an issue with that amdcccle file
<Loshki> tvaughn: I ask because the 1.5TBs haven't been as reliable (in my experience). How does the SMART data look? Maybe you should run a long test overnight before you decide?
<Franch> need help in ldap ubuntu 10.04 ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<Franch> need help in ldap ubuntu 10.04 ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<yxh> hello
<chelz> !hi | yxh
<ubottu> yxh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<beatbreaker> what can i do about this> ? http://pastebin.com/w2vwwPHs
<Wage> when crontab/the script tries to run pidgin it says "(Pidgin:26754): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_display_get_name: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed. ** (Pidgin:26754): WARNING **: cannot open display: unset
<Wage> Pidgin 2.7.0"
<tvaughn> Loshki: everything else is fine just the 4 sectors pending relocation
<Valkyrie> O.O
<Valkyrie> WOOT!!!
<Valkyrie> My ban has been lifted!
<Valkyrie> It's been months!
<Valkyrie> Oh, rejoice!
<Valkyrie> xD
<FloodBot3> Valkyrie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a3ist> haha
<a3ist> 3 entries in and already in jeopardy :P
<Loshki> a3ist: yeah, pretty funny...
<bastid_raZor> Wage: oh, wait.. it is trying to restart it as root.. cron runs with root permissions.
<tvaughn> Loshki: I bought it on the 8th of this month
<nomad77> beatbreaker: line86 says i386 all else says x86_64
<Wage> bastid_raZor: any idea what to do?
<Loshki> tvaughn: I'm not sure, but I don't recall any of my disks reallocating sectors so early in their lifetime. If you can return it and get a replacement without a restocking fee, I'd consider it. Consider asking on #hardware maybe for a second opinion...
<mondragon> has anyone tried to install 10.04 64-bit desktop in vmware fusion?
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know what it means when i try to get an ip address from my dhcp and it says "no working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<bastid_raZor> Wage: i have no script foo.. but you need to have it start as your user.
<MrJK> Hello :)
<yxh> 看不懂
<lyrae_> Ubuntu keeps suddenly freezing out of nowhere. it's getting quite frequent.
<tvaughn> Loshki: if i do how can I backup this install of ubuntu thats on it
<tvaughn> !cn yxh
<tvaughn> !cn | yxh
<ubottu> yxh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yxh> right
<beatbreaker> nomad77, I'm on arch i686 - i think from here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English it just gets a generic package, then makes it as it needs to
<Loshki> linux_is_my_hero: is there some command where you can see who has which lease?
<jmichaelx> scunizi: if i set the notification sounds to mute in the sound settings in gnome, that takes care ofthe problem of the sounds in chromium (in kde).... however, when using skype after i do that, i cannot hear any notifications from skype
<Loshki> !backup | tvaughn
<ubottu> tvaughn: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<foreste> hello
<Wage> bastid_raZor: Is there a command to run on pidgin to do that?
<a3ist> lyrae_, check your logs to see what happens before/when it freezes
<foreste> stupid kde 4.4 ;/
<lyrae_> a3ist, i am, but theres like 1000 log files haha. still checking
<lyrae_> it froze at 1:44 so, checking @ that time
<lyrae_> also, xorg log has no time stamp
<bastid_raZor> Wage: not that i know of. your script will need some sort of 'su - username' then exec pidgin
<a3ist> lyrae_, you can filter them by date, as well as use the "tail" function to check the last X number of lines from a file.  Grep is good for filtering results to a specific date/time window as well.
<foreste> not work phonon ,not sound in kde 4.4 ;/
<lyrae_> a3ist, using the log viewer
<bastid_raZor> Wage: good luck, i'm off to bed.
<Wage> thanks
<a3ist> lyrae_, learn some of the CLI stuff, it goes so much quicker and offers so much more finesse for finding the right entries
<a3ist> lyrae_, especially with grep you can use the -A and -B options to pull in lines around (before and after) ones that match
<Cav3M4n> does anyone know how to upgrade from hardy if one cannot get past the partial upgrade
<MrJK> What is the french chan ?
<Loshki> lyrae_: in my experience, freezes are most often hardware related, with PSU as a primary culprit. Consider running a memtest overnight?
<Loshki> !fr | MrJK
<ubottu> MrJK: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lyrae_> one day. log viewer is working fine now
<lyrae_> Loshki, good call. How would i know if its the PSU?
<MrJK> ubottu: not very well french, but thanks you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<a3ist> Loshki, lyrae_, GPU's are another big part that can cause freezes, especially when the weather turns warmer and overheating becomes more likely
<lyrae_> a3ist, yes i suspect its the gpu. its OLD and gets HOT
<lyrae_> my room is hot in general
<acicula> lyrae_, if its the psu it should cut out under load, run a heavy cpu/gpu program for awhile
<wzssyqa1> !cn | wzssyqa
<ubottu> wzssyqa: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<a3ist> lyrae_, have you cleaned it lately to make sure the fan isn't being clogged by dust?
<ir0n0xid3> Empathy is killing me.....Slow IRC program
<lyrae_> a3ist, yep. its just really old
<Franch> ldapadd -D cn=admin,cn=config -w password -x -f /usr/ldifs/phpgwaccount.ldif helpme ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<ir0n0xid3> You guys prefer xchat?
<lyrae_> loud. and always hot. hah
<Loshki> lyrae_: if your mobo has the right sensors, you can check voltage stability, or use a multimeter, or change PSUs. And try acicula and a3ist's suggestions...
<lyrae_> acicula, whats a heavy cpu app? I could open firefox with 500 tabs..?
<Loshki> ir0n0xid3: xchat is definitely very popular...
<a3ist> lyrae_, got any arctic silver around and feeling ambitious?  You could reseat the heatsink on your gpu for better heat conduction :)
<acicula> lyrae_, what cpu/gpu psu? run a few instances of md5sum /dev/urandom
<lyrae_> gpu is 6600gt. psu i forgot, but it's about 1yr old. its not bad.
<acicula> Loshki, yeah you can read out the voltages sometimes but that still requires you to load the system heavily to see the psu failing
<ir0n0xid3> It seems much faster Loshki. I'm switching.
<ir0n0xid3> I cant get a room list in Emapthy
<acicula> 6600gt isnt exactly a powerhog
<jmichaelx> chelz:  scunizi: i was able to fix the problem. what i had to do was remove 'ubuntu-sounds' (good riddance), log back into a gnome session, and "un-mute" system sounds
<acicula> any recently bought psu should happily power that, what cpu and psu wattage?
<lyrae_> nope. but its old as heck and gets way hot.  i used to have an 800gtx, but i dont remember if the system froze like this or not
<beatbreaker> how do I do an apt-file search ??? it's not in Ubuntu
<scunizi> jmichaelx: nice to know.. glad you got it fixed
<acicula> well temps can make it crash
<lyrae_> acicula, dont remember. i think 750w psu
<histo> beatbreaker: you can install it
<a3ist> lyrae_, do you notice it freezing during specific functions or is it more or less random?  Is the computer on the same circuit in your home as other power hungry devices?  Air conditioners can cause big fluctuations in power.
<acicula> yeah unless its a real pos thats not it then
<chelz> jmichaelx: bit of a scorched-earth fix but yeah, as long as you as a user are happy
<Loshki> lyrae_: Any idea what brand PSU it uses? The off brands are notorious. Also, you could stick a fan in it near the GPU & see if it helps///
<histo> beatbreaker: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<beatbreaker> histo, thanks
<histo> beatbreaker: then youc an use it
<jmichaelx> scunizi: ty....    now when in kde, i have sound for skype notifications, etc, but do not get weird noises clicking window buttons in firefox or chromium browser
<a3ist> lyrae_, the biggest priority overall is finding the right logs for before it freezes.  If its software related, or the system logs hardware probs before freezing, it will show up there.  If there's nothing in the logs, it's most likely hardware alone.
<lyrae_> a3ist, dont think its software. couldnt find anything in the logs. at 01:44
<acicula> does the system freeze or just the gui
<beatbreaker> where can i get libstdc++5 from?
<jmichaelx> chelz: i cannot see how it is a scorched-earth fix... in kde no one wants or needs those sounds.... and even in gnome, the first thing i usually do is mute them/shut them off
<lyrae_> how can i tell? the GUI freezes, but if the gui is froze, how can i tell the system's working
<Loshki> a3ist: I can't remember the last time I saw a software-related freeze, but then I'm still running 8.04...
<a3ist> lyrae_, in that case trying a ghetto-cooling method like loshki mentioned might help.  try taking the side off the computer, make sure its not stuck in a tight cabinet, and possibly put a box or desk fan near it to help it disperse the ambient heat
<tvaughn> Loshki: if the file opens ok doesnt that mean it was a temporary problem? the people in hardware are too busy talkinga bout drugs
<acicula> lyrae_, well anything in the logs at 1:45? alternatively you can install sshd or some network servvice like sharing files and see if that still works
<acidchild> Hello, My DVD drive says 'medium not found' but... the drive works... any suggestions?
<lyrae_> this is the psu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009
<acicula> acidchild, needsadisc?
<a3ist> acidchild, "medium" is the disc that goes IN the drive
<R_001> Hello, I'm founding a new company, and I want to know what is the basics servers, and IT services which I need, e.g backup and emails
<R_001> does anyone recommend anything ?
<acidchild> yup the DVD in the drive works perfectly okey.
<Valkyrie> R_001, Arch Linux
<Valkyrie> o.o
<a3ist> R_001, this isn't the channel for that
<acidchild> and i installed the OS using the CD drive so i know the drive is fine.
<a3ist> hahaha nevermind, Valkyrie is right
<lyrae_> alright ill put a fan next to it
<R_001> a3ist: which chanel shall I use ?
<Valkyrie> xD!
<llanero> Valkyrie: what
<Valkyrie> Thank you.
<acidchild> dmesg or even syslog isn't displaying anything useful. 'eject' fails also... even after a hardreset of the device.
<R_001> Valkyrie: what arch linux for ?
<Valkyrie> R_001, Go to #archlinux
<acidchild> it just flashs over and over.
<Valkyrie> R_001, Where the pro's lie.
<servidor_> ldapadd -D cn=admin,cn=config -w password -x -f /usr/ldifs/phpgwaccount.ldif helpme ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<R_001> Valkyrie: thank you very much :)
<a3ist> R_001, I don't really mean to sound condescending or anything, but if you don't even know the basics of what a server does or what IT involves, you're probably not ready to start a new company.
<acicula> o_I
<openmindj> hi everyone
<a3ist> R_001, your best bet is to find a business partner who knows the technical side of things.
<Valkyrie> R_001, Not a problem. Ubuntu will make yur servers look like rabbits
<Valkyrie> So.
<Loshki> tvaughn: I can see I'm obviously in the wrong channel. The issue is that over time, disks tend to develop bad sectors and reallocate them. Eventually, they run out of spare sectors and then the disk is no longer reliable. My concern is that your disk is rather young to be developing it's first bad sectors. It could be a one-off, in which case it's fine, or the beginning of a trend because you got a bad one. I would use smartd to monitor
<Loshki> the disk and run nightly selftests if you decide to keep it...
<sebsebseb> Can someone remind me where the file for the repos is located?
<Valkyrie> LOL
<Valkyrie> LOL @ where are repos
<openmindj> is it easy to setup a home ubuntu server on a pc?
<Valkyrie> xDDDD
<llanero> sebsebseb: /etc/aptsomething/
<sebsebseb> Valkyrie: not at all since I tend to use another distro  these days etc
<bazhang> Valkyrie, that's enough
<llanero> sebsebseb: havent used debian in a while
<Valkyrie> bazhang, Sowwwy masta
<lyrae_> openmindj, if you have an onboard broadcom, no
<Valkyrie> ):
<scunizi> openmindj: yep.. but it also depends on what you want to do with it.
<sebsebseb> llanero: yeah I was t hinking /etc/apt or something
<openmindj> oh
<sebsebseb> llanero: bingo there it is
<Loshki> openmindj: it really depends on how much experience you have with linux systems. It might be quite trying for a beginner...
<openmindj> i am kindof a beginner..lol...but at times i seem to catch on pretty fast
<sebsebseb> llanero: maybe I should have just browsed the file system, but thanks
<servidor_> ldapadd -D cn=admin,cn=config -w password -x -f /usr/ldifs/phpgwaccount.ldif helpme ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<Valkyrie> O.O
<jmcantrell> my asus laptop's webcam video is flipped vertically. how do i fix this?
<Valkyrie> Fireko!
<Valkyrie> How've you been, buddy!
<a3ist> openmindj, a lot of it depends on what exactly you're looking to do.  A home server could mean everything from managing your network, to hosting files, or working as a media pc with your home theater.  What functionality are you looking for?
<lyrae_> ok its not CPU. i just had 'top' open, and held ctrl+t in firefox. i must've opened over 500 tabs. top shows cpu when to 94%, mem 12%
<Valkyrie> Sooo
<lyrae_> system still goign strong
<Fireko> hi
<Fireko> hi
<Fireko> hi
<FloodBot1> Fireko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<openmindj> could a server create automatic backup of each of my pc's that would be connected to it?
<openmindj> thats what i would imagine using it for
<a3ist> lyrae_, normally I'd recommend benchmarking software for stress testing but I'm not familiar with the linux options there
<acicula> openmindj, yup
<Fireko> How do I run ubuntu? the disk won't fit in the drive
<llanero> sebsebseb: no prob
<openmindj> cool
<a3ist> o_O
<acicula> Fireko, what drive?
<Fireko> The one with the button o.o
<scunizi> Fireko: it goes in the cdrom not the floppy drive.. or are you talking about burning it to cd?
<a3ist> openmindj, if you're looking to just backup your files, the new Ubuntu One cloud would make it very very easy.  For backing up larger amounts of data it's still fairly easy, but not quite as point-and-click as the cloud approach.
<acidchild> Well, it seems ubuntu have made a boo boo with this DVD drive, lots of people experiancing the same issue as i.
<Fireko> Like, I put it into the little slot thing. And, it goes whirr a shitload - Then just stops and pops back out
<acidchild> if my BIOS can read it, its a damn shame Ubuntu's patched up mess of a OS can't.
<bazhang> Fireko, watch the language
 * scunizi sniffs the winds for a troll
<openmindj> and is there a major benefit towards hosting your own domain on a personal server verse paying for web hosting??
<llanero> !ops Fireko
<Valkyrie> o.O
<bazhang> llanero, what's up
<llanero> bazhang: troll
<lyrae_> lol
<llanero> bazhang: multi nicking with Valkyrie
<Fireko> I'm being serious!!
<Fireko> The DVD-drive just pops the ubuntu 10.04 disk back out
<a3ist> openmindj, it depends how much data you're moving, how often, and where from.  If its just on a local area network, like between the computers in your home with the occasional remote login, there's no reason to bother with web hosting
<Fireko> Should I try ordering a disk?
<lyrae_> Fireko, if you have a usb stick, try using that
<a3ist> openmindj, however if you're talking about consistently streaming media remotely or transferring large files over your internet connection, a managed host would be a better solution.
<openmindj> oh, ok...thanks for the advice
<lyrae_> Fireko, yes. buy 400 disks and give them to everyone you know
<Fireko> Lyrae_ Thanks! You're actually helpfull
<scunizi> a3ist: openmindj unless your running a CMR program via web
<jk70_> fireko:Ubuntu is a C.D..
<lyrae_> Fireko, hey, my usb suggestion was valid
<a3ist> CMR?
<scunizi> jk70_: you can put it on a usb as well...
<openmindj> whats CMR?
<openmindj> lol
<a3ist> I don't recognize the acronym either
<jk70_> scunzi:great idea.
<scunizi> a3ist: sorry CRM.. customer relationship manager .. tracks clients, appointments, sales funnel, potential leads etc.
<a3ist> oh, CRM, sure
<openmindj> k
<a3ist> scunizi, he made it sound like it was more personal-use and not commercial
<servidor_> ldapadd -D cn=admin,cn=config -w password -x -f /usr/ldifs/phpgwaccount.ldif helpme ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<Valkyrie> Alright
<scunizi> a3ist: true.. some of us work from home though..
<a3ist> setting up public-facing CRM is a whooooole 'nother can of worms involving setting up encryption, certificates, etc
<Fireko> Okay! The usb stick woudn't fit either - the drive wouldn't close
<shiba_> mya?
<scunizi> a3ist: not thinking public facing.. just running on the lan..
<shiba_> ok, question
<a3ist> scunizi, true, but there's also a difference between using your home connection to do do work related functions from home, and running the business outright
<shiba_> i just started the newest version of ubuntu netbook edition
<cuckoo> 有人知道linux C中sendmail对应的lib是什么吗？想在程序中嵌入发送邮件的指令
<shiba_> how do i tell it to hide the topmenu bar?
<cuckoo> sorry
<a3ist> scunizi, openmindj, the point is my impression was that this server would be for personal use.  Is this true, openmindj, or is this for a business related function?
<Fireko> Am I supposed to put it in the drive? Or the little slo on the side of my laptop
<scunizi> a3ist: there are some businesses that are home based.. like real estate, home loans that type of thing.. you don't always have an office to go to.
<openmindj> yes
<shiba_> in fact, racter how do i tell it to go back to GNU? because it doesn' unlock
<moetunes> Valkyrie: Fireko give it up mate
<openmindj> personal
<roygbiv> on my 9.04 box when i login a window pops up asking for my password and it sets up my wireless and also loads my ssh keys. but with 10.04 now it no longer loads my ssh keys at login. any ideas how to fix this?
<bazhang> Fireko, see your PM
<Valkyrie> o.o wtf am I doing?
<Valkyrie> I'm actually helping people
<Valkyrie> Like that R_001 guy
<bazhang> Valkyrie, watch the language
<Valkyrie> bazhang, Sorry, mate
<a3ist> scunizi, listen, I know there's plenty of circumstances where that's true.  But those aren't the ones openmindj is interested in or needs to worry about.
<Fireko> I never got a pm thingy
<moetunes> Valkyrie: you were told in #archlinux too
<bazhang> Fireko, I suggest you and Valkyrie desist immediately
<Valkyrie> Can I ask why MY name is being said? =/
<openmindj> its still interesting to learn all that i can, but yea for now, i was just interested in setting up a server for personal use
<sebsebseb> llanero: ok and once the repos are changed,  remind me of the command to reload them.
<Guest95789> I installed 9.10 on an old laptop, seems to work fine except when I open a folder with the file browser, it freezes up when I attempt to scroll through the folder. I messed with the mouse settings to no avail. Any ideas?
<scunizi> a3ist: very true.. he's green.. that's why it was an offhand comment and not a recommendation..
<bazhang> sebsebseb, sudo apt-get update ?
<llanero> sebsebseb: i have got no idea pal, i dont use apt anymore ;) try doing it from aptitude
<scunizi> sebsebseb: sudo apt-get update is what you're looking for.. aptitude is the same .. sudo aptitude update
<abuayyoub> histo, I was wondering if someone could help me out. I used to have windows on this computer and when I was resizing the c: partition to install ubuntu on it something happened and it got trashed.  The partition is still there but I can't seem to access the data. How can I access it? Do I need to mount it?
<a3ist> scunizi, openmindj, regardless I think that you'll find that your needs will be pretty well met by the out-of-the-box solutions in ubuntu, and additional ones should be fairly easy if you make use of the prodigious amount of community documentation available.
<sebsebseb> scunizi: yep I know that apt-get and aptitude are nearly the same thing
<Valkyrie> There. Ye' have what ya wish. I stop - fer now.
<Valkyrie> Peace ^^
<llanero> sebsebseb: aptitude has a ui
<sebsebseb> bazhang: bingo thats what I was after,  not done anything with repos for a while
<roygbiv> abuayyoub you might be better off going to a windoze channel and asking how to recover a trashed windoze partition
<sebsebseb> llanero: yep can be run from the terminal, I know
<bazhang> sebsebseb, perhaps a read of the manual for such basic stuff
<bazhang> !manual | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<openmindj> a3ist, does the ubuntu server functions from a command line?
<openmindj> or desktop, or both?
<a3ist> openmindj, the kind of stuff I mentioned and that you seem to be interested in is pretty much all available through GUI programs in ubuntu
<abuayyoub> roygbiv,  Sure... Anyone have any real advice for me? I just need access to a couple of files on there so I can format the  whole partition.
<openmindj> cool
<sebsebseb> bazhang: heh :D  you know I know quite a lot of stuff,  but sometimes mind can go blank on basics
<newbie1mill> Hello everyone, I am sorry but I was wondering if someone could help me out with a question. Is there a way to set garb the boot loader to auto load windows over ubuntu?
<tvaughn> garb?
<a3ist> !grub2 | newbie1mill
<ubottu> newbie1mill: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Wage> crontab question: Can anyone tell me why running this script http://pastebin.com/3XhxijyX gives the output listed (and doesn't run pidgin)?
<Guest95789> I installed 9.10 on an old laptop, seems to work fine except when I open a folder with the file browser, it freezes up when I attempt to scroll through the folder. I messed with the mouse settings to no avail. Any ideas?
<lyrae_> is pci-e still the standard? i dont keep up with hardware
<a3ist> lyrae_, for now yes
<lyrae_> a3ist, is it changing soon?
<a3ist> lyrae_, I think I've heard about a new bus but frankly I haven't been keeping up to date on the hardware side of things either lately
<mataks> help please i can't access a folder from my network.. it says that " Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server" the os im trying to access is windows xp
<openmindj> does any one use ubuntu or the studio version to create music on?
<a3ist> !samba | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<acicula> lyrae_, itsnot, they are upping the revision in the next year or so but thats it
<newbie1mill> Thank you also I am about to install ubuntu on my desktop but, I have 2 hard drives , one for OSes and one for data for some reason my OS hd is sdb1 and my data is sda1 i am installing ubuntu on sdb1 so would i put the boot loader on sda1 or sdb1?
<openmindj> i have the regular ubuntu  version installed on my acer netbook, which seems to work fine
<undecim> My touchpad is behaving erratically (hardware issue). How can I make it disabled on boot? There is a button above it that turns it off. Is that usually a hardware thing or can that be controlled with a command?
<newbie1mill> any one?
<Jay1> undecim, I have exactly the same problem. Does your machine freeze when you attempt to scroll through a folder?
<kyle_l5l> I added another display to my system, and now xine and totem don't display any video.  (well, there is a little single-pixel-tall line of something in the top corner of one display.) ideas?
<moetunes> newbie1mill: on sdb should be fine
<undecim> newbie1mill: Either one should be fine.
<jjnorth> newbie1mill: I don't think GRUB is as picky about being on hd0 as ntloader is... :)
<scunizi> newbie1mill: the installer will pic..
<undecim> Jay1: No
<Jay1> hmmmmm
<csmerlin> Does the ubuntu installer work out-of-the-box with multiple GPU setups? I've got two cards and three panels.
<newbie1mill> i just want to make sure I have been haveing alot of problems with Windows 7 not wanting to load since I installed ubuntu on my laptop. Its my test machine. My desktop is my baby : )
<Jay1> undecim, you probably could shut it off by going into the bios
<undecim> Jay1: My laptop is falling apart and the touchpad is the next thing gone out. I often have to wiggle the switch (i've removed the plastic button) to get it to release the mouse button so that I can tap-click on stuff.
<undecim> Jay1: Now I'm using an external mouse and keep the touchpad off.
<Jay1> undecim, I was about to suggest that
<duckwars> i'm sorry, but how do I turn into root user, not just sudo for a line?
<undecim> Jay1: There's no bios option for it.
<acicula> duckwars, sudo -i
<kyle_l5l> duckwars, sudo su -
<duckwars> thank you kindly
<undecim> Jay1: The only option I can think of is to open the laptop up and disconnect the ribbon that connects the touchpad.
<mataks> help . i have now samba but i don't know how to access the shared folder on my other pc.. newbier here.  i get error " Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<Jay1> undecim, nothing in the bios for 'pointing devices'?
<acicula> duckwars just be aware of the do's and donts, sudo and gksudo(for gui stuff) are there for a reason
<undecim> Jay1: Nope.
<undecim> Jay1: Fairly plain BIOS, mine...
<a3ist> undecim, jay1, I'm not as familiar with the ubuntu loading procedure as I am with arch's, but there's gotta be a way to blacklist the device or its drivers.
<duckwars> acicula: thank you, I actually had to do it in os x, it does some weird stuff in comand line (like not let me see the file /var/root/.ssh)
<Kruxer> hello
<Jay1> what machine, undecim ?
<undecim> a3ist: It's a mouse. The driver would be the same driver that is being used for the external mouse I'm replacing it with.
<acicula> undecim, a3ist /etc/modules.d/blacklist.conf
<acicula> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<undecim> Jay1: An HP touchsmart tx2
<a3ist> undecim, mice and touchpads use different drivers.  Generally the touchpads are using synaptic
<vbl> hello everyone I'm facing one issue in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. Can anyone help please...
<Kruxer> I want to install an application from source and befor i want to install all the repos...I forgot the command, can u tell me that?
<undecim> a3ist: Would the mouse buttons be included in synaptic as well?
<acicula> oh the synaptic driver, that wont work via blacklisting kernelmods
<scunizi> vbl: you have to say what the issue is.. before anyone will answer
<undecim> only one way to find out, I guess...
<a3ist> undecim, I don't believe so.  I'm about 80% sure you'd be able to still use a mouse just fine after blacklisting the touchpad.
<a3ist> undecim, and yeah if it doesn't work you can always undo it
<acicula> Kruxer, thats not actually possible, can you be more specific as to what you want to install
<undecim> What is the name of the synaptics driver... I don't have any "synaptic" module loaded.
<vbl> scunizi: I will be getting connection refused error while playing for a while.. And the pulseaudio daemon also will not be running. I need to execute pulseaudio -D, to start again
<Kruxer> acicula, pidgin :)
<abuayyoub> Hi can someone help me out. I have an old windows partition that was damaged when resizing to put ubuntu. The partition is still there but I think the OS Is shot. It is listed in Gparted as /dev/sda3 I tried to mount it but it keeps saying "You must specify the filesystem type" anyone have any ideas?\
<a3ist> undecim, run this and see if you get anything:  "dpkg -l | grep synaptic"
<scunizi> vbl: sudo service pulseaudio restart .. you might want to killall pulseaudio first
<undecim> a3ist: synaptic and xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<acicula> Kruxer, sudo apt-get install pidgin ?
<vbl> scunizi: Why this problem is coming.. ?? What is this connection refused mean.. I'm not playing from internet..
<a3ist> undecim, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics would be the touchpad driver
<scunizi> vbl: I don't know
<undecim> a3ist: I don't see it in lsmod.
<Kruxer> acicula, ;)
<SpaceCowboy40404> just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my sons desktop and changed form the installed default display driver to the propriatery driver from the hardware driver manager. Rebooted and now all I get is a blank screen. Currently able to get into terminal by pressing Alt +F1 but have no idea how to switch back to the previous default drivers from here. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated?
<a3ist> undecim, it doesn't show up there.  I just ran lsmod on my laptop which uses synaptic drivers and it isn't there.
<undecim> a3ist: Then is there any way to remove the drivers other than removing those packages and restarting GDM?
<lgp> Hi
<a3ist> undecim, there's gonna be a way with rmmod (modprobe's remove driver function), I'm just checking for the exact syntax for you
<acicula> a3ist, its not a kernel driver but an xorg driver
<scunizi> SpaceCowboy40404: while in terminal try sudo service gdm stop .. then do a full update.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. then try to start the gui again with sudo service gdm start
<a3ist> acicula, undecim, oh I didn't even think of that
<SpaceCowboy40404> scunizi: trying that now, thx for your help
<lgp> got two problems.......how to disable the mouspad on my laptop in Ubuntu 10.04
<undecim> acicula: I didn't know there was a difference... fglrx shows up in lsmod...
<a3ist> acicula, undecim, well when I ran modprobe -l and ran grep on it, I found "kernel/drivers/input/mouse/synaptics_i2c.ko"
<vbl> can anyone help me...
<Guest18708> yeah
<sebsebseb> !ask | vbl
<ubottu> vbl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest18708> whats up
<a3ist> undecim, since it shows up for modprobe you could try "rmmod synaptics_i2c"
<SpaceCowboy40404> scunizi: did exactly that and now im back at the blank screen again... it didnt find any updates
<debjit> SpaceCowboy40404, xorg.conf file?
<undecim> a3ist:  ERROR: Module synaptics_i2c does not exist in /proc/modules
<gandajh> hai
<a3ist> undecim, the other alternative is checking out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad and using some of the customization functionality for the touchpad to actively disable certain functions of it
<vbl> sebsebseb: when I play songs in ubuntu 8.04 LTS after sometime connection refused error is coming.. Any fix is availble for this.
<scunizi> SpaceCowboy40404: if you reboot there is the recovery kernel in grub.. go there and you'll have options to reconfigure video
<SpaceCowboy40404> debjit: not sure what your talking about
<Guest18708> hi gandajh
<scunizi> debjit: xorg.conf doesn't have video control unless you hand write it.
<gandajh> hai
<gandajh> guest
<gandajh> how are you
<SpaceCowboy40404> scunizi: i should be able to just press esc when booting right to get that option? tried that and it doesnt work
<Guest18708> good u
<gandajh> find...
<scunizi> SpaceCowboy40404: use to just show up.. esc was an option... perhaps holding down shift or ctrl or windows key
<undecim> a3ist: I think I'll just remove the synaptics package. I won't be able to test if it stops the buttons too, until some stuff I'm doing in X is done, but if it doesn't work, I'm just going to get out the screwdriver and disconnect it completely.
<toolbear> hi.  when i try using "gdm-stop" to get to the command line, it just gives me a blank screen instead.  i can still type words onto the screen, but they won't function as commands
<toolbear> is there any way to prevent this from happening?
<scunizi> toolbear: where did you type gdm-stop?
<disappearedng> How do I download the /etc/init.d/mongod startup script in ubuntu?
<toolbear> in gnome-terminal
<undecim> toolbear: What was wrong with the gnome-terminal command line?
<scunizi> toolbear: that's not the right place.. ctrl+alt+F2 will get you to a tty.. kinda like a termial.. then issue the command.. ctrl+alt+F7 is where the gui lives.
<debjit> scunizi, is there no way specify the display driver from command line
<besogon> good morning. How can I use different keyrings for NetworkManager and evolution?
<vbl> please anyone help me to fix the issue posted above.......
<toolbear> undecim: there's nothing wrong, but i wanted to run "nvidia-xconfig", and the x-server has to be stopped for that
<undecim> toolbear: If you want to use a virtual console, like I assume you were trying to access, press ctrl+alt+fX where X is a number 1-6. Press Ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to graphical
<SpaceCowboy40404> scunizi: holding shift brought it up
<undecim> toolbear: Press alt+f1 when you're at the blank screen then.
<scunizi> debjit: yes.. you can put it in xorg.conf if you know how
<scunizi> undecim: that's ctrl+alt+f1-6
<Guest18708> whats the difference between tty and terminal
<toolbear> undecim: ok, i guess that works, thanks!
<greezmunkey> Guest18708: functionally, nothing.
<undecim> scunizi: The ctrl is only neccesary when in X.
<Guest18708> thanks noob 8D
<scunizi> undecim: ah didn't know that
<undecim> scunizi: You can also use alt+left and alt+right.
<vbl>  when I play songs in ubuntu 8.04 LTS after sometime connection refused error is coming.. Any fix is availble for this.
<SpaceCowboy40404> scunizi: just did the safe mode graphics config and woot were back in business, thanks for the help.
<undecim> vbl: Do you have pulseaudio installed?
<scunizi> SpaceCowboy40404: good to hear :)
<undecim> vbl: I don't remember if it comes with 8.04 or not...
<SpaceCowboy40404> scunizi: are the proprietary drivers for ati trash or did i mess something up when i switched to them?
<vbl> undecim: I have installed
<Guest18708> u messed up
<vbl> undecim: It is 0.9.10
<undecim> vbl: maybe a problem with pulseaudio then. Do you get any more than "Connection Refused" or is there more text?
<scunizi> SpaceCowboy40404: on 10.04 I don't know which cards they support.. on 9.10 they didn't support most anything except the newer cards
<dmcquay> i am having trouble with cron
<Guest18708> SpaceCowboy40404, proprietary drivers arent trash, if somethings trash its gotta be open source
<dmcquay> I set up a basic cron job and it doesn't appear to be running
<dmcquay> i've been googling for a while
<SpaceCowboy40404> built this system for him last year about this same time... so its fairly new
<dmcquay> i've got to be doing something simple wrong
<vbl> undecim, I'm not getting any logs in syslogs.. when I open pavchooser. It shows me connection refused
<dmcquay> anyone care to help me out?
<SpaceCowboy40404> oh well he never plays any games past web browser based so this will eork fine
<undecim> dmcquay: What is the line that you put in cron?
<Guest18708> proprietary drivers arent trash, if somethings trash its gotta be open source
<dmcquay> undecim, getting that for you...
<vbl> undecim: AFter this error player memory will increase to 1GB
<scunizi> SpaceCowboy40404: it's an ATI thing not an ubuntu thing.. it has to do with the drivers and Xorg compatibility.. ati's site might list what cards are supported on linux
<SpaceCowboy40404> cool, thanks for the info and help :)
<Guest18708> np
<undecim> vbl: try running "killall pulseaudio" and if that doesn't work "killall -9 pulseaudio"
<dmcquay> undecim, as root
<thinkpadT42> my thinkpad t42 has a in-built atheros 5413a wireless interface set regdomian to 0x64,and work on channel 1 to 11,how can I can enable the channel 13,i'm in japan now
<thinkpadT42> 	thinkpadT42	what does 0x64 mean?
<dmcquay> i run crontab -i
<dmcquay> and add this line
<dmcquay> * * * * * date >> /tmp/cronruns
<undecim> vbl: That will kill the pulseaudio process and it should automatically restart. If it doesn't restart, your music app should fall back on ALSA
<vbl> undecim: After this error pulseaudio demaon itself will not be running
<Guest18708> any good sources to learn ubuntu
<vbl> undecim: when I kill pulseaudio in my pc. It is not autostarting...
<thinkpadT42> my thinkpad t42 has a in-built atheros 5413a wireless interface set regdomian to 0x64,and work on channel 1 to 11,how can I can enable the channel 13,i'm in japan now
<thinkpadT42> 	thinkpadT42	what does 0x64 mean?
<bazhang> !manual > Guest18708
<ubottu> Guest18708, please see my private message
<thinkpadT42> linux can do whatever we want?
<domino14> k guys i need your help. just updated to 10.04 from 9.10, and it won't boot up correctly (only boots into the command prompt, i don't know what happened to the windows). lots of error messages
<thinkpadT42> I do need your heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
<thinkpadT42> my thinkpad t42 has a in-built atheros 5413a wireless interface set regdomian to 0x64,and work on channel 1 to 11,how can I can enable the channel 13,i'm in japan now
<thinkpadT42> 	thinkpadT42	what does 0x64 mean?
<FloodBot1> thinkpadT42: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<undecim> vbl: If it doesn't restart, then your applications should fall back on ALSA and play
<domino14> isnt this behavior sort of unacceptable?
<thinkpadT42> oh,flood bot.you go awy
<thinkpadT42> lol
<Guest18708> thinkpadT42, not everything
<a3ist> ...
<bazhang> thinkpadT42, then dont flood
<scunizi> domino14: while in the command prompt do a ... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. and see if it pulls stuff in that was missed on the upgrade
<vbl> undecim: How to acheive that. I bit new to linux.. Can you help me..
<hatake_kakashi> thinkpadT42, 1) http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/CountryCode 2) use ath5k, madwifi is becoming deprecated
<vbl> *I'm bt new to linux
<thinkpadT42> ath5k now,yes,
<dmcquay> undecim, did you see my response?
<undecim> dmcquay: Yes, and I'm looking through crontab man page.
<dmcquay> undecim, great
<vbl> undecim: When I debug pulseaudio with -vvvv . I'm getting this error http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=ZgE3dpxV in system log before connection refused. Can you check this please
<undecim> dmcquay: You mean crontab -e, I assume
<domino14> scunizi: well what i did was, boot in safe mode, and then it told me that the DKMS script was missing, and if i wanted to either get the new one or "keep my old one" (i don't know what it would keep, isn't it missing??)
<dmcquay> undecim, yes
<domino14> so i selected get the new one. now it's setting up all sorts of stuff for hte last 10 minutes... "setting up evince.. setting up python-vte.. etc etc etc"
<undecim> vbl: When pulseaudio is not running, your music should play. You may need to restart your player if pulse was running when it started.
<domino14> i dont know what is going on
<scunizi> domino14: dkms typically is used for 3rd party stuff that does kernel mods.. like virtualbox or nvidia drivers from their site.. we'll see .. let it run .. hopefully it'll fix stuff.
<moetunes> domino14: it is finishing the upgrade for some reason
<vbl> undecim: I can make the music come back by closing music player and typing pulseaudio -D.. Anyother good solution is there for this..
<Guest18708> pulseaudio :-D
<undecim> vbl: Only thing I can suggest is removing pulse. That's what I did on my computer and sound system has been great since.
<greezmunkey> scunizi: hopefully...heh
<undecim> vbl: But that also breaks a lot of sound-related features
<undecim> dmcquay: I can't find anything wrong with the crontab
<domino14> moetunes: and scunizi thanks
<vbl> vbl: OK I can remove pulse. But my problem is making my 4 speaker work in ALSA. How to do that..???
<scunizi> domino14: working?
<vbl> undecim: OK I can remove pulse. But my problem is making my 4 speaker work in ALSA. How to do that..???
<undecim> vbl: Sorry, I don't know much about setting up multiple speakers.
<domino14> actually i got another quick question. GRUB (i think it's grub, it's whatever the screen that asks me what to boot) has Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-22-generic, recovery mode, but then it also has 2.6.31-20, 2.6.31-19.. and a lot more
<domino14> how do i get rid of all of these?
<vbl> undecim: Nice speaking to you.. I will try to ask anyone else here....
<dmcquay> undecim, does it work on your system?
<domino14> it is booting right now, let's see if it works.
<thinkpadT42> my thinkpad t42 has a in-built atheros 5413a wireless interface set regdomian to 0x64,and work on channel 1 to 11,how can I can enable the channel 13,i'm in japan now
<thinkpadT42> 	thinkpadT42	what does 0x64 mean?
<thinkpadT42> 13:47	Zero_Chaos	iw reg get
<thinkpadT42> 	thinkpadT42	I have try that...
<thinkpadT42> 	thinkpadT42	tried
<thinkpadT42> 	Zero_Chaos	what does it say?
<thinkpadT42> 	thinkpadT42	but did not work...
<FloodBot1> thinkpadT42: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scunizi> domino14: typically sudo apt-get autoclean .. if that doesn't work use synaptic and uninstall them from there.. if that doesn't work sudo update-grub
<domino14> sweet - it works -- woo!
<scunizi> domino14: yee ha!
<hipitihop> can someone help me with a networking problem. When I attach my device ( a linux based phone/computer) via usb as eth1 using the following script, my laptop uses internet connect. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/t96tp7Xw
<undecim> dmcquay: I'm trying on my system and it's not working... I can't see any reason why not.
<domino14> well -- except a couple of my programs won't start anymore :(
<dmcquay> undecim, k, i'll keep looking
<dmcquay> thx for help
<maelaian> so the 10.04 installer blows. after setting nomem something, and then later setting acpi=off and noapic, i still cant get an install. 9.10 installer works great no hitches so regressions abound apparently. Will I have trouble upgrade a 9.10 to a 10.04?
<undecim> dmcquay: Actually, mine is working...
<Guest18708> how do you get rid of the kernel entries in grub
<undecim> dmcquay: was looking at the wrong file.
<domino14> yes -- how DO you get rid of the kernel entries in grub
<scunizi> domino14: sudo apt-get autoclean should do it
<dmcquay> undecim, okay
<undecim> dmcquay: Is cron running? (run "service cron status" to check)
<domino14> lucid seems to take longer to boot.. :(
<domino14> scunizi: sudo apt-get autoclean still left the kernel entries there
<scunizi> domino14: sudo update-grub
<domino14> nope, still there
<AhmedBH> Hello, I have installed compiz and i cant get those effects which was like a dozen in karmic , how do i install those on lucid ?
<tsimpson> domino14: remove the unused linux-image packages
<domino14> sudo update-grub just found all my kernels and theyre still i nthe list when i reboot
<domino14> tsimpson: how do i do that?
<undecim> domino14: scunizi: I could be wrong, but I think that the packages are set up to have at least one old kernel left as an option by default. So you will still have 4 options (a normal and recovery mode for the new and old kernels)
<tsimpson> domino14: from the package manager
<WindPower> domino14: If autoclean doesn't remove the kernel packages, remove them manually (but do NOT remove the latest kernel/the one you're using, obviouly)
<scunizi> domino14: use synaptic package manager to uninstall them
<AhmedBH> Hello, I have installed compiz and i cant get those effects which was like a dozen in karmic , how do i install those on lucid ? Please let me know :P
<greezmunkey> Too bad thinkpad(whatever) is gone, I have his answer :)
<vbl> domino14: There is tool called Ubuntu-tweak, by using that u can clear the entry in menu.lst
<undecim> AhmedBH: What kind of effects?
<tsimpson> vbl: ubuntu-tweak is not something we support
<AhmedBH> those burning windows etc i dont have those
<AhmedBH> in lucid
<moetunes> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<pallgone> domino14: all it really takes ist removing the appropriate 'linux-image-...' packages and then run 'sudo update-grub'
<sYskk> whats the easiest way to setup a proxy server on ubuntu ?
<domino14> quackle doesn't work anymore
<dmcquay> undecim, got it
<tsimpson> pallgone: no need to run update-grub after, removing the packages doe that
<vbl> tsimpson: But using that you can clean that entries
<dmcquay> stupid typo
<undecim> AhmedBH: Do you have the Animations Add-On plugin activated?
<dmcquay> figured it had to be something like that
<tsimpson> vbl: it's not supported and can possibly damage your install
<dmcquay> i'm calling it a night
<undecim> dmcquay: lol. It's always the little things.
<dmcquay> thanks much~
<dmcquay> :)
<undecim> np
<soreau> AhmedBH: install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<AhmedBH> undecim: well everything is working but i have only FEW effects :) i dont know how do i get rest
<AhmedBH> wait
<vbl> tsimpson: OK , But I use this from 8.04LTS. didnot faced any problem. So just suggested..
<shiba__> #socalfurry
<tsimpson> sYskk: see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/squid.html
<shiba__> god.
<pallgone> vbl: there is no menu.lst anymore
<mcl0vin_> bahig!
<shiba__> how do i choose a server?
<popoulouS> hi
<vbl> pallgone: Ya Ubuntu 10.04 LTS removed that
<AhmedBH> soreau: yes lemme install it
<gaetano> list!
<vbl> pallgone: Use need to do GRUB update
<pallgone> vbl: no, already karmic didn't include it
<soreau> AhmedBH: After installing that package, restart compiz and ccsm (or relogin)
<vbl> pallgone: OK...
<AhmedBH> soreau: okay wait
<undecim> AhmedBH: In order to get the "Burn" effect, you need to have "Animations Add-On" enabled.
<vbl> pallgone: In 8.04LTS and all it was easy to clean that entry by editing.. I don't know why they removed it....
<AhmedBH> soreau: But all those lamp effects workin...doesnt that mean that its  ENABLED ?correctly
<pallgone> vbl: it's a part of the old grub, grub2 has a new system
<gaetano> come si trovano le liste
<AhmedBH> soreau: actually i just discovered i didnt had compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<vbl> pallgone: OK
<sabat> does 8.4mb/sec sound right for a pc-pc transfer? I'm copying using samba, from one linux pc to another.
<Beyecixramd> is there a way to detect (with an .exe) file if the user is running Wine or native Windows?
<vbl> Hi all, anyone now to make 4 speaker surrounding  make work in ALSA without using pulse..
<AhmedBH> soreau: Its not getting installed saying something else is using the process its not a program but i guess i opened synaptic while ago causing trouble lemme restar BRB
<sabat> 100mbit network cards.
<Beyecixramd> vbl: why not PA?
<Guest18708> Beyecixramd, its bad
<undecim> sabat: 100mbit should be about 12 MB/s max.
<greezmunkey> sabat: sounds slow to me, what kind of switch are you using?
<sabat> undecim: so gettin 8.4 isn't something I should complain about?
<gaetano> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<vbl> Beyecixramd: it is giving me lots of issues. So I thought of using ALSA. If anyone can help me to slove issue. I can go with pulse
<undecim> sabat: Obviously it will be a little less because there will be network latency and some lost in protocol
<sabat> I mean, I really am not complaining, just wondering if it's slow for it.
<undecim> sabat: You could probably do better than 8.4 somehow, but that's a pretty good rate for a network transfer.
<Beyecixramd> vbl: wouldn't it be better to solve those issues? just asking
<greezmunkey> sabat: ahh, mb/s or MB/s makes an 8:1 differance - heh
<dustNbone> sabat: If you're transferring a bunch of small files, the throughput could easily drop that low just from filesystem overhead.
<sabat> I used to have a gigabit switch, but it fried[the Power supply went bad] so I am not complaining, just curious if that was right, but it sound decent
<vbl> Beyecixramd: Ya it is fine.. I will tell you the issue..
<sabat> ok, 11 hours to go :) transferring 460gb worth of crap, mostly 600-800mb movie files
<dustNbone> sabat: it's in the ballpark.  Anything over 10MB a second is gravy :)  Go Gigabit if you need to do large transfers
<undecim> sabat: It's around the proper speed for a network transfer. If you wanted, you could get upwards of 10 MB/s if you connect the computers directly.
<sabat> ok. so I guess I am ok then
<dustNbone> Any crappy switch should be able to do 100mbps.  Then again, I've never bought a crappy switch.
<moetunes> sabat: write speed to the hd plays a part as well
<sabat> I juat wanted to get an opinion on whether or not that was right. I haven't used my NIC's at 100mbps for a long time.
<sabat> they are gigabit, but the switch isn't right now
<vbl> Beyecixramd>I'm getting connection refused in pulseaudio while playing music for a while. After this pulseaudio daemon will not be running. When i enable verbose. I get this message in system log before connection refused. You can check this link to find the message http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=ZgE3dpxV
<sabat> so my problem is the switch.
<Ganymede> hey, i'm on ubuntu lucid desktop and i would like to make my keyboard repeat rate slower...tried moving the slider in system -> prefrences -> keyboard but it appears to have no effect...
<domino14> s0ke
<dustNbone> sabat: If it's a huge transfer you need to get done, it may be worth just running a crossover cable and assigning static IPs
<undecim> sabat: Two gigabit NICs? I would definitely connect those computers directly if it were on option.
<Beyecixramd> vbl: so ALSA works fine?
<sabat> ya, i've got MDF setup, but the pc's are acrossed my house.
<dustNbone> Ganymede, see if there is a setting in your BIOS, it may override the OS setting.
<AhmedBH> Back
<undecim> sabat: With a crossover connection, the transfer would only be slowed down by your hard drives' read and write speeds.
<AhmedBH> i still can'
<Ganymede> dustNbone, oh true, that's a good point (unfortunately, i'm not in a position to reboot this desktop right now)
<sabat> I could put a crossover inbetween them, but frankly, I'm gonna goto bed soon, then goto work when I get up... so it will  be done by the time I get home tomorrow, so screw it.
<zultell> hello
<Guest94819> =-O
<vbl> <Beyecixramd> I didn't tried, Thats what I tried to use ALSA.. As soon as when I use pulse I get this type of problem
<zultell> i need help
<AhmedBH> i still can't get extra effects for compiz what should i instal @_@
<zultell> i got this error y
<Kiasanth> Hi all, for some reason some apps in ubuntu 10.04 have stopped working... "about Ubuntu", Software Centre, VirtualBox.... the menu items suddenly do nothing, I've tried re-installing these apps but it didn't work... any help?
<Beyecixramd> vbl: do you know that PA is ALSA improved, right?
<dustNbone> sabat, OK fine then.  Screw you too :P
<dustNbone> :)
<Guest94819> >:o
<zultell> ==================================================
<zultell>  ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager
<zultell> ==================================================
<zultell> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<zultell> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-22-generic; make sure that the version is being
<zultell> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<FloodBot1> zultell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beyecixramd> vbl: so you'll likely have more issues with ALSA than with PA
<masterslakk> kiasanth, does the windowmanger crash?
<Guest94819> :)
<sabat> dustNbone
<sabat> dustNbone: lol, thanks :)
<Guest94819> :-/
<Guest94819> :-(
<zultell> can anyone help me
<Kiasanth> masterslakk I get no messages, and everything else seems uneffected
<Guest18708> dont use the software center its for noobs
<Guest94819> :'(
<undecim> AhmedBH: You need to make sure you have compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package installed and have the "Animations Add-On" plugin in addition to the normal "Animations" plugin enabled in compiz
<Kiasanth> masterslakk: that's a no hehe
<masterslakk> kiasanth, what exactly do you mean? I think i misunderstood your question.
<Guest94819> ไม่เข้าใจอ้า
<poland> I think I need to set eth1 as default (192.168.1.10) but don't know how. When eth0 is configured (10.0.0.10) the Firefox is unable to resolve www addresses. Please help...
<AhmedBH> undecim: wait
<sabat> once I get the new switch[already ordered. just not here yet] then it WOULD go faster, but I was just wanting to know if the speed was too slow for 100mbit. aparrently it's norm, or near norm at least, so I'm fine.
<masterslakk> anyone know how to make a virtual network with ubuntu boxes in virtualbox?
<Guest94819> ไม่เข้าใจอ้า:'(
<Kiasanth> masterslakk: when I select "About Ubuntu" or "Software Centre" or VirtualBox" from the ubuntu menu's nothing happens
<AhmedBH> how do i install Animations Add-On ????? huh
<vbl> <Beyecixramd> No i used to get issue with pulseaudio always...
<masterslakk> kiasanth, did you upgrade?
<Kiasanth> masterslakk: nope, fresh install on the day it came out
<undecim> AhmedBH: Animations Add-On is included in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, I believe.
<domino14> i'm purging a package i installed with "gdebi" and it wants me to remove 71 other packages that look useful
<masterslakk> kiasanth, a lot of the programs from 9.10 and below don't work or changed dramatically...
<sabat> I had an old machine I was runnig my linux server on, and local file storage. but I got a new one with a 2TB file server in it, and I just need to transfer the old crap to the new pc
<domino14> they all have a {u} after them
<Beyecixramd> vbl: hmmm... why don't you search on the internet for the error message PA gives you?
<sabat> not like I am in demand of high speed for this.
<AhmedBH> i have that... installed minute ago still nothing extra seem to be working
<Beyecixramd> vbl: i'm sure it's more or less common
<domino14> like libqt4-gui{u}  --- surely that is useful, i develop with Qt
<AhmedBH> should i have compiz and extra plugins thats all ?
<masterslakk> kiasanth, hmmm. i had a problem with vmware workstation... it wouldn't open at all from the menu... i'm not sure how to fix the
<masterslakk> problem... i would suggest that you back everything up that has importance... then reinstall OS...
<undecim> AhmedBH: That should be all you need. Do you not see the Animations Add-On in CCSM?
<maelaian> Is the 10.04 known to be buggy where the previous installer would work fine?
<vbl> <Beyecixramd> Ok can you help me to solve this issue in pulseaudio
<sabat> And I am assuming using samba-samba is pretty stupid seeing that I am using linux, ftp/ssh would be faster, I am guessing, but I am fine with it.
<masterslakk> kiasanth, or wait intill someone more knowledgeable can help you... i just started working with ubuntu about six months ago
<AhmedBH> No i dont see anyhing CCSM
<Kiasanth> masterslakk: yeah, that was what I was gonna try if this channel couldn't suggest an alternative
<AhmedBH> @_@
<undecim> AhmedBH: it should be right next to animations, and has a paper airplane logo
<Kiasanth> masterslakk: all good, we all have to start at the beginning ;)
<AhmedBH> wait
<masterslakk> and 3 months ago start playing with it profoundly
<dustNbone> masterslakk, open a terminal, and run the command "vmware" (minus quotes) and tell me what (if anything) is returned to the terminal
<domino14> there's something called libass3?
<masterslakk> :) true... very true
<Beyecixramd> vbl: no because i don't really know why does that happen
<Beyecixramd> vbl: please use Google, i'm sure you'll find your answer
<alket> Can you make a web site hosted at Ubuntu ONE ?
<masterslakk> dustnbone, i don't use vmware any more...
<AhmedBH> undecim: Thanks man i just enable it now i have all those i had in karmic
<AhmedBH> :P thanks a million
<Guest18708> uninstall pulseaudio
<masterslakk> dustnbone, i use virtualbox... for somereason, i don't think 9.0 vmware is supported in lucid...
<undecim> AhmedBH: no problem
<Gamarok___> hey guys has anyone got nvidia graphic cards with multiple gpu's to work
<dustNbone> masterslakk, sorry I misread.
<AhmedBH> undecim: Mwa :P
<vbl> <Beyecixramd> No Beyecixramd, I'm not getting a solution for this... I tried in ubuntuforums also.. Nobody give me an answer
<undecim>  sabat: SSH isn't good for high-spped transfers. The encryption slows it down to about 3 MB/s or so.
<masterslakk> dustnbone, it's cool... do y ou know a lot about virtualboxes?
<sabat> Frankly, I am just happy to have my 2TB drive setup and working now
<undecim> sabat: FTP would probably have the least overhead of any protocol.
<dustNbone> masterslakk, I prefer VBox as well.   I think it's come lightyears recently.  \
<Beyecixramd> vbl: ill try to help you then but im totally clueless, what brand and model is your card?
<vbl> ok
<sabat> undecim: ya, I thought so also, but I didn't want to setup a ftp for just this one Xfer, once it's done the old computer is going to be wiped out.
<caozhao> 这么多人
<masterslakk> dustnbone, I would really like to setup a virtual network of ubuntu machines... would you be any help... or point to a guide that would
<masterslakk> be of monumental help?
<Kiasanth> masterslakk: I've been using ubuntu since 6.04 and VBox for about 3 years.... this has got me stumped unfortunately
<masterslakk> dustnbone, it seems i can't find any of my vboxes inside of a vbox or host, as a matter of fact.
<Gamarok___> well?
<vbl> <Beyecixramd> i use  Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<masterslakk> kiasanth, do you know how to setup a network of virtual ubuntu boxes? I just started used vbox few weeks ago... i'm lost completely.
<domino14> i have a program taht seg faults on 10.04 on startup, and didnt do so under 09.10  -- what could have changed?
<dustNbone> masterslakk, I use VMs quite alot now, very useful tool but I don't think I'm an expert.  Do you want to have this "network" of VMs running all on the same host?  That should be a fairly simple matter of assigning them unique IP addresses on a private Class C
<caozhao> 都 用英语 马
<Beyecixramd> vbl: have you tried to contact Creative about Linux and drivers?
<sabat> and another catch is, the pc that I am copying from, also doubles as my network router, so if I setup the crossover cable, I lose internet for my house.
<Beyecixramd> vbl: and your specific issue
<masterslakk> dustNbone, yes, all on the same host.
<Beyecixramd> vbl: as far as i know, Creative offers high quality, open source drivers for Linux, except the X-fi series
<masterslakk> dustNbone, i want to be able to ssh with them & such...
<Gamarok___> has anyone got nvidia graphic cards with multiple gpu's to work
<vbl> <Beyecixramd>Ok
<Beyecixramd> Gamarok___: i didn't, but based on my experience, it should work with the official drivers
<vbl> <Beyecixramd> Can you tell me the link in which I can download that drivers for Linux
<masterslakk> dustNbone, if you know how to do this precisely, would you mind if I opened up a private box with you?
<dustNbone> masterslakk, Just use manual network configuration during install and give them each a unique private IP e.g. 192.168.10.1 then 192.168.10.2 and so on.
<Beyecixramd> vbl: Google "creative audio drivers linux"
<Kiasanth> masterslakk: yeah, it shouldn't be hard, like dust said, put them all on the same subnet as your host..
<dustNbone> masterslakk, very simple really.  Just manually assigned unique IPs.
<masterslakk> dustNbone, do I need to set their network adapters to anything special?
<Gamarok___> Beyecixramd -  alrite well it's just that when ever i install the driver and restart i cant see anything anymore i mean it goes blank
<Beyecixramd> Gamarok___: excuse me, what was your issue?
<vbl> <Beyecixramd>do you think this is a driver issue. Because I can able to play sound, after sometime only this issue will happened..
<Kiasanth> masterslakk: it depends if you want the virtual network to be isolated from your real network
<Beyecixramd> vbl: yeah, maybe some particular wrote drivers for it, which didn't work perfectly
<dustNbone> masterslakk, just the network configuration needs to be set manually.  Unique IPs on the same private subnet like I said above and subnet mask set to 255.255.255.0
<airtonix> dustNbone, what makes you think this ?
<Gamarok___> my issue is that whenever i install a restricted driver it prompts me to restart and when i do my display turns off
<masterslakk> dustNbone, unfortunately, I lack to knowledge to make sense of what you're saying... i'm quite a nooby, a complete one.
<dustNbone> airtonix, I'm not sure what you're asking.  I don't think this, I know this.  It's basic IP networking.
<vbl> <Beyecixramd> My module is CA0106 and from alsa site
<airtonix> masterslakk, i dont think you've adequately described what you want to do with your many virtualbox guests
<sabat> for some reason, I just thought of my friend named "france" on irc... his quit message was "I surrender".... always got laughs over that...
<mehranhu> i need some help with Android TOP BAR modification
<airtonix> dustNbone, indeed but you dont need to manually set anything to get a virtualbox host to have an ip
<airtonix> guest*
<vilhelm> are the drivers for nvidia cards that are in the hardware drivers the same as the ones one can download from nvidia.com?
<masterslakk> airtonix, I just want to set up a network of about 10 vboxes of xubuntu that can all talk to each other....
<airtonix> masterslakk, then just turn them on
<dustNbone> airtonix, you do if there's no DHCP server involved.  Without DHPC, you need to manually configure the network.
<masterslakk> airtonix, well i have 2 on...
<airtonix> masterslakk, default network setup for a virtualbox guest is NAT i believe.
<masterslakk> airtonix, that is true. should it be there? or should I change it to something else?
<airtonix> dustNbone, virtualbox provides its own dhcp server
<vbl> <Beyecixramd> Is it possible to upgrade my ALSA and pulseaudio to new version in 8.04LTS??
<dustNbone> airtonix, no it doesn't.
<phlak_user> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Beyecixramd> vbl: .... you're using 8.04?
<airtonix> dustNbone, yes it does.
<Beyecixramd> vbl: that's end of life, you know, right?
<mcl0vin> what is linux input layer? and whats '/dev/input/event#' stand for please ?
<d7777777> I think that I've found a terrible bug in the default apache2 conf
<vbl> <Beyecixramd> ya I now... But 10.04 has lots of issue for me.. 1.0.21 behave very strangly in my system. So rollback.
<masterslakk> airtonix, my ip address in vboxes is same as ip address of my host box...
<dustNbone> airtonix, and to what network does it provide DHCP information.  It wouldn't be useful for VBox to provide DHCP because it wouldn't know which network to provide service for.
<Kiasanth> I must agree with dustNbone, host or guest (depending on the configuration) supplies the DHCP
<airtonix> dustNbone, to its guests?
<undecim> mcl0vin: Linux input layer is the software that handles input in Linux. All the /dev/input/event# things are input devices that can be handled by that layer.
<Beyecixramd> vbl: the thing is that 8.04 is not supported anymoree..... so having issues is 100% normal
<Beyecixramd> vbl: what are the issues in Lucid? (10.04)
<dustNbone> airtonix, I think you misunderstand the function of VBox.  It's not within it's mandate to provide a service like DHCP.
<comsa> 8.10 not supported 8.04 is??
<airtonix> dustNbone, Kiasanth your host system does not provide the dhcp service, nor is it any other system outside your host... it is the network subsystem of virtualbox that does this when you use NAT option in the guest setup
<d7777777> There is a symlink: /etc/apache2/conf.d/javascript-common.conf that has the following line: Alias /javascript /usr/share/javascript/
<mcl0vin> undecim: i have "by-id  by-path  event0  event1  event2  event3  event4  mice  mouse0  mouse1" how do i know which one is my remote control :)
<undecim> wait, I thought LTS was 3-years on the desktop... 8.04 should still have another year
<d7777777> It took me an hour to find it!
<poland> Hi. Can you please point in the right direction. I am working on Ubuntu 10.04. In my PC there are two NICs: eth1 (192.168.1.10) connected via DSL router to the Internet. When eth0 is configured (10.0.0.10) the Firefox is unable to resolve www addresses.
<sabat> lmao, ok... this is funny... I just checked my mail, my gigabit switch is here :)
<airtonix> dustNbone, think you might want to research what the "Attached To" option in a guests network adapter config does.
<masterslakk> sabat, nice... enjoy it.
<sabat> sigh... cancel a working transfer... or just let it go...
<undecim> mcl0vin: None of them, I think.
<sabat> choices choices.
<Beyecixramd> undecim: are you sure? i thought it instantly dies after the new LTS was released
<masterslakk> airtorix... i turned on my vboxes... they have the same ip address as the host...
<airtonix> masterslakk, did you change the network interface 'attatched to' option to NAT ?
<abid> Hi all, does anyone know the main reasons why a laptop may hang after boot, is it mainly to do with the graphics card or is there more?
<undecim> Beyecixramd: I'm pretty sure that it's 3 years. Gives the people who stick with LTS releases a chance to wait for everyone else to find bugs in the next LTS, and gives them flexibility as to what part of the year to switch.
<masterslakk> airtonix, i think it is already there... but let me check
<masterslakk> airtonix, on the vboxes or host?
<Beyecixramd> undecim: makes sense...
<sabat> abid: usually when I run into that, it has to do with like a memory card reader, or CF card reader, or soemthing like that.
<abuayyoub> histo, can someone help me please. I have an old windows partition that got messed up when I was resizing the partition to put Ubuntu.  The OS is messed up but the partition is still there. Gparted has it listed as /dev/sda3 I tried to mount it but I keep getting this error you must specify the filesystem type" I'm not sure what I have to do to access the files on this partition.
<sabat> abid: I would seriously suggest you google your distro/laptop and see if it's a known issue.
<Guest18708> abuayyoub, haha owned
<masterslakk> airtonix, in details, the network adapter 1 is set to PCnet-FAST III(NAT)
<masterslakk> airtonix, is that what it's suppose to be set to?
<undecim> Beyecixramd: For example,  a school that uses Ubuntu might want to make the switch over the summer... It would suck to have a problem between the new release and the end of the school year that you can't get fixed because your LTS isn't supported.
<sabat> you can guess as to what the problem is, but seriously, google it. I bet your not the first one with the problem
<abuayyoub> Thats hello not Histo lol
<abid> sabat: okay i'll try that.
<abuayyoub> Guest18708,  what?
<Beyecixramd> undecim: true
<airtonix> masterslakk, no. "Attached TO"
<Beyecixramd> undecim: so updates do still affect Ubuntu 8.04?
<masterslakk> airtonix, i just started using vbox two weeks ago... i'm not understanding you... can you be a bit more definitive? where would I see this attached to?
<Guest18708> abuayyoub, owned.
<bazhang> Guest18708, that's enough
<undecim> Beyecixramd: Yeah. Not every update will necessarily affect it though. Bug fixes, yes, but maybe not new versions of some software.
<Chaorain> I downloaded a svn repo onto my comp and want to remove all the svn tracking info. How would I do that?
<masterslakk> airtonix, oh yet... it is attached to NAT. i see it now under network settings tab...
<mehranhu> HOW TO ADD CUSTOM BUTTON IN STATUS BAR
<ouyes> now I have my edubuntu installed
<vbl> <Beyecixramd> just check this http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cG7wRYD2
<airtonix> !caps | mehranhu
<ubottu> mehranhu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<masterslakk> airtonix, it is set to nat... but the IP addresses are still the same as host...
<sabat> This can't be new to all of you... but anyways... "CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL!"
<airtonix> masterslakk, i doubt you are looking in the right place
<masterslakk> airtonix, my goal is to have one vbox talk to another.
<vic20gmr> i found some instructions for getting linux quake 3 using windows disc
<mehranhu> ubunto... im sorry
<vbl> <Beyecixramd> this message was flooded in my syslog..
<vic20gmr> heres the link:
<mehranhu> mistakenly... caps
<yosi1234> anyone know the performance hit running Apache (LAMP) on ESXi vs On a dedicated server?   I'm concerned about network latency and hard drive latency
<vic20gmr> http://www.pillclan.com/forum/archive/index.php?t-2343.html
<masterslakk> airtonix, do you want me to look inside the vboxes for the nat settings or on the vbox menu?
<airtonix> mehranhu, prove to me that your guest has the same ip address as your host
<vic20gmr> duz any1 know wut i should do?
<vilhelm> Hello I have a RS690M Radeon X1200 graphics card and in ubuntu when running web browsers etc it's extremly choppy while in opensuse it works great
 * airtonix rages
<vic20gmr> it gives a term command for "linking it to opengl"
<masterslakk> airtonix, where you talking to me?
<mehranhu> airtonix
<vic20gmr> but i havent had any success yet
<mehranhu> what i need to prove . and how?
<mehranhu> is here some ANDROID developer? and can someone help me?
<masterslakk> airtonix, i have screenlets running in vboxes and in host... the ip network screenlet is showing the same ip address as the screenlet
<masterslakk> in the host, therefore I've concluded that they have the same IP address.
<mehranhu> some android developer?
<mehranhu> ?
<mehranhu> i need some help
<bazhang> mehranhu, what does that have to with Ubuntu
<ouyes> there is a keyboard short cut of my system Home folder -> XF86Explorer, what is XF86Explorer?
<Kiasanth> masterslakk: Network Address Translation (NAT) is a mechanism whereby a number of different computers, typically on a private internal network, are represented by a single external IP address.
<sabat> mehranhu: don't use enter as punctuation. this is a busy channel, keep everything to one line
<airtonix> pastebin output of virtualbox guest : ifconfig
<phlak_user> mehranhu: Android is an OS by itself. Pl check out their channel
<poland> Hi. Can you please point in the right direction. I am working on Ubuntu 10.04. In my PC there are two NICs: eth1 (192.168.1.10) connected via DSL router to the Internet. When eth0 is configured (10.0.0.10) the Firefox is unable to resolve www addresses.
<Beyecixramd> vds: i have no idea...
<bazhang> mehranhu, please try an android channel
<ouyes> bazhang, hi how are you !
<masterslakk> kiasanth, oic... i just looked at ifconfig and they're diffrent, airtonix, kiasanth
<bazhang> ouyes, hi
<mehranhu> ok
<mehranhu> bye
<phlak_user> poland: eth0 is connected to what?
<mehranhu> THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSS HOSTS
<masterslakk> airtonix, host is inetaddr: 1.64 vbox is 10.0.2.15.... the hos tis on a class c
<vds> Beyecixramd: you mean vbl I guess
<masterslakk> airtonix, the vbox looks to be on a class a...
<airtonix> masterslakk, number you gave for host is not an ip address
<masterslakk> airtonix, i didn't give whole bcuz of security reasons...
<Beyecixramd> vds: whoops... vdl: i have no idea...
<airtonix> masterslakk, its obviously something like 192.168.1.X
<masterslakk> yes
<masterslakk> something like that
<airtonix> masterslakk, which is also behind a NAT of your modem/router...
<airtonix> masterslakk, which is irrelevant to getting your group of vbox guests running
<ouyes> when I tried to input # press Shift and 3 but it received £? what is wrong?
<masterslakk> airtonix, oic. so my router is running NAT  as well..
<Kiasanth> ouyes: XF86* are keymaps for the "Special" keys on your keyboard, XF86Explorer is for running windows explorer when that key is pressed in windows
<airtonix> masterslakk, yes but its irrelevant to getting your vbox guests talking to each other
<masterslakk> airtonix, well what's relevant to getting them to talk to each other?
<NFischer> @all how can i start a program in x on tty7 from another terminal (ssh from internet)?
<masterslakk> airtonix, both my xubuntu vboxes have the same inet addr:10.0.2.15
<poland> phlak_user: eth0 10.0.0.10 is connected to a hub where there are two other PCs connected
<airtonix> masterslakk, 1) turn them on 2) in each vbox guest either a) run ifconfig to see its lan ip address b) right click on the network notification tray icon and select "connection information"
<airtonix> masterslakk, ...
<phlak_user> poland: so you want to use this PC as a gateway for those two?
<airtonix> masterslakk, prove it to me. goto pastebin and paste the output of both vbox guests when you run this command : ifconfig
<masterslakk> airtonix, i've done the ifconfig in both... they both have the same inet addr
<masterslakk> omfg
<masterslakk> alright one moment...
<airtonix> masterslakk, i bet you 10.0.2.15 is the gateway address of your VirtualBoxNat device
<phlak_user> poland: the loigc is simple-- you need to define the eth1 as the default gateway for the network and enable forwarding
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> bak
<poland> phlak_user: actually yes, I have been able to figure out how to route from 10.0.0.10 to 192.168.1.10 under Windows but have not been so brave and have not attempted under Linux/Ubuntu
<airtonix> masterslakk, have you also ensured that all your guest configs are having their network setups on NAT ?
<abid> I have laptop that freezes after about 10 minutes of running, how can i find out exactly what may be wrong.? what symptoms should i be looking for, are there any commands on the terminal, or something?
<masterslakk> airtonix, yes i did...
<masterslakk> airtonix, i can't copy from vbox and paste in host box
<lobanovsky> kn bk
<masterslakk> it says inet addr:10.0.2.15 under eth0  for both of 'em...
<masterslakk> airtonix^^^
<phlak_user> poland: this might help --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<poland> phlak_user: would you be able to help with configuring that or can you point me towards a site, document, etc. I have been just trying to search on how to set eth1 as default instead of eth0 for 2+ hours over the past two weeks and cannot find anything that could help
<vilhelm> Hello does ubuntu 10.04 have glx driver "out of the box" for ATI ?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> the the included driver is ur only choice, unless u hav r500 or newer
<poland> phlak_user: thank you
<masterslakk> vilhelm, prob not... it usually searches the net for proprietary drivers for video cards... did for my geforce gt220
<phlak_user> abid: did you run the memory test at boot?
<masterslakk> airtonix, are you there?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> vilhelm: the propriety drivers for 10.04 only supprt r500 gpus and newer
<airtonix> masterslakk, show me the pastebin
<masterslakk> airtonix, what's the site for pastebin again? I will show 'em to you
<airtonix> masterslakk, i dont suppose you've tried manually assigning an ip address with the nm-applet icon yet ?
<vilhelm> vic20gmr_[lucid]: okey I have a Radeon X1200 i belive
<masterslakk> airtonix, nope... never heard of nm-applet.
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> can any1 here tell me how to get any version of quake 3 arena running under lucid? ive tried everthing i can think of
<airtonix> masterslakk, it is the network icon in the notification tray
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> fig out wut rXXX gpu that is
<airtonix> masterslakk, right click it > edit connections
<masterslakk> airtonix, i know it's nooby... what's a notification tray?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> vilhelm: fig out wut rXXX gpu that is
<airtonix> masterslakk, otherwise known as system tray
<masterslakk> airtonix, is the system tray where theapplications ... places... system is at?
<Th3On3> does anyone know a simple way to make virtual machines with paravirtual without libvirt , i want to start it when host computer reboots
<airtonix> masterslakk, bunch of small icons found in the top right of the screen
<Th3On3> or with libvirt but with paravirtual
<airtonix> masterslakk, network one is looking like two arrows pointing up and down
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> vilhelm: if ur using anything older than an r500 ur gonna have t stick with open source xorg driver
<vilhelm> vic20gmr_[lucid]: when I had nvidia geforce 6800GT with the proprietary driver it was extremely choppy when webbrowsing
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i know, im using an r350
<dancek> !webmin | yosi1234
<ubottu> yosi1234: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> hmm
<masterslakk> airtonix, ok i found it... i'm in "network connections" right now.
<airtonix> masterslakk, wired tab > edit the first option
<masterslakk> ok
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> vilhelm: i had better experience with a mchine i was using a while bak, it had a gf6800 or something like that
<airtonix> masterslakk, make sure you're doing this in the vbox guest and not your host
<dancek> yosi1234, i've heard horror stories about webmin... dunno about ebox (which ubottu suggests), it's probably better
<masterslakk> airtonix, i'm editing "auto eth0"
<gustygoo> My laptop LCD suddenly turns off at times in lucid, any ideas as to why? I'm using a thinkpad w500, using default drivers
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i was helping some to learn computers in general
<vilhelm> vic20gmr_[lucid]: I also have a laptop which has this x1200 card and in Ubuntu it was also laggy when webbrowsing but then I switched to OpenSuse and it worked like a dream
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i was using proprietary drive
<poi77> Hi! I'm trying to copy dir1 to dir2. How do I do it so that all the files in dir1 end up in dir2, not dir1 itself?
<masterslakk> airtonix, should i go to ipv4settings?
<dancek> yosi1234, frankly though i've got several servers that i have no physical access to but have easily been able to use and do some maintenance just over an ssh shell
<airtonix> masterslakk, correct
<red2kic> poi77: Use nautilus (GNOME File Manager)
<masterslakk> airtonix, method is set at "Automatic (DHCP)"
<poi77> red2kic: sorry, I'm sshing into this machine
<masterslakk> airtonix, should I switch this to manual?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> vilhelm: u might try going into appearances in system | preferences, and change visual effects to none
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i bet that will improve performance of web browser
<vilhelm> vic20gmr_[lucid]: yeah i did that but it did not help
<airtonix> masterslakk, you might want to right click on the networ icon in the systray and select 'connection information' (you'll need to know the ip address of the vbox gateway)
<poi77> I tried cp dir1/ dir2/ but that did not work. I put dir1 in dir2
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> im using a radeon 9600, and im watching hulu on a daily basis
<ouyes> hi, all I can not input  #, when I press Shift+3 in my keyboard , it give a £, what is wrong??
<poi77> What I did was cp -r dir1/ dir1/
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> u may have to lower resolution, wut is it at right now?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> vilhelm: u may have to lower resolution, wut is it at right now?
<red2kic> poi77: mkdir {One,Two} ; touch One/{1,2,3} Two/{3,4,5} ; cp -a One/* Two/
<debjit> No sound from my laptop speakers only from headphones, any help?
<masterslakk> airtonix, kk, it says ip address 10.0.2.15 default route 10.0.2.2
<red2kic> poi77: Play with it to learn more. :o
<vilhelm> vic20gmr_[lucid]: well 1024 x 768 i belive it is
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> hmm
<phlak_user> poi77: cd into dir1 and then do a cp -r * /path/to/dir2
<phlak_user> ouyes: change your keyboard layout
<vilhelm> vic20gmr_[lucid]: but it's not a big problem anymore because i use opensuse but it would be interesting to figure out why the performance was not so good
<airtonix> masterslakk, then 10.0.2.2 is the ip address of your vbox virtual router. use that in the gateway section of your manual eth1 setup
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> go into system | preferences | synaptic package manager
<ouyes> phlak_user, where?
<phlak_user> ouyes: System-Preferences-Keyboard-Layout tab
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> then click "reload" to make sure u have latest list, then clik mark all upgrades
<ouyes> phlak_user, change to what?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> vilhelm: then click "reload" to make sure u have latest list, then clik mark all upgrades
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> if u dont hav it runnable, that will b diff at best
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> vilhelm: if u dont hav it runnable, that will b diff at best
<phlak_user> ouyes: to whatever you want; I have a US keyboard. There is an option that says "Add"; Click on it and choose.
<debjit> There no sound from my laptop speaker only from headphones in Ubuntu 10.04
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> vilhelm: i havent the foggiest idea y u didnt hav good perf in browsing, im doing ol with a readeon 9600 on an old p4 2.5ghz
<poi77> phlak_user, red2kic: Thank you very much! I'm wondering what happens if there are files of the same name in dir1. Will they be overwritten?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> ok*
<red2kic> poi77: Check "cp --help"  -- There also are -i (for interactive mode).
<masterslakk> airtonix, now it doesn't connect to the network...
<masterslakk> airtonix, is this suppose to still be connected to the internet?
<ububtuxxx> i have porobleme with flash palyer in ubuntu amd64 :s
<dancek> red2kic, poi77, rather 'man cp' than 'cp --help' if you really wanna learn what it does
<airtonix> masterslakk, your vbox guests were never connected to the internet (not until you provide some ICS on the host )
<vilhelm> vic20gmr_[lucid]: yeah it was really odd ... I had bad performance in ubuntu with both nvidia and ati even though the ati performed better than the nvidia which was strange but anyway it works like a dream in opensuse atm
<phlak_user> poi77: yes
<ububtuxxx> i have porobleme with flash palyer in ubuntu amd64 :s
<ububtuxxx> i have porobleme with flash palyer in ubuntu amd64 :s
<ububtuxxx> i have porobleme with flash palyer in ubuntu amd64 :s
<FloodBot1> ububtuxxx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<optimusP> on lucid, where is .tomboy
<ouyes> phlak_user, ok I can input # now
<ouyes> phlak_user, thanks
<optimusP> .tomboy notes
<phlak_user> ouyes: thats great
<red2kic> optimusP: "locate tomboy" in the Terminal.
<poi77> phlak_user: Thank you very much
<stephank> optimusP: applications -> accessories, or add it to your panel
<phlak_user> poi77: yw
<masterslakk> airtonix, why is this so confusing?
<optimusP> stephank, i have to sync my backup of tomboy
<ManDay> I'm looking for a configurable PDF-Viewer for Ubuntu which is small but offers at least the functionality that Evice has.
<optimusP> tomboy*
<airtonix> masterslakk, because you dont really understand how networking and virtualisation works ?
<airtonix> masterslakk, (its not meant to be easy)
<masterslakk> airtonix, very true. is there a book/guide that will teach me this information throughly?
<stephank> optimusP: Oh, the configuration directory is .config/tomboy
<Ou42> hello all - reinstalling grub q's - installed 10.04 "side by side" but it squeezed in between vista and 9.xx and vista had a cow.  got vista working again at the cost of not being able to boot into any ver of ubuntu.  via livecd gparted 10.04 to take over space of 9.xx partitions.  will grub 2 "tutorial" still work?
<airtonix> masterslakk, maybe but im not aware of it
<moetunes> ManDay: I find xpdf satisfactory
<masterslakk> airtonix, haha. kk understandable... how did you figure out about it?
<optimusP> stephank, ok, thanks, let me try it
<airtonix> masterslakk, lots of experimentation and time
<ManDay> moetunes, I don't like xpdf very much -it's functional but it's quite cumbersome and unhandy if it comes to doing things like zooming in and so forth
<masterslakk> airtonix, oh no schooling?
<phlak_user>  ManDay whats wrong with evince?
<airtonix> masterslakk, no school i've been to has teachers willing or competent enough to teach this
<moetunes> ManDay: there's a comprimise between light and functionality...
<ManDay> phlak_user, its not configurable at all. The sidepane nor the toolbar can be disabled. It doesnt have any configration at all,
<phlak_user> ManDay: then acrobat reader is all youve got
<ManDay> moetunes, I think xpdf doesnt make a compromise. its *just* light
<masterslakk> airtonix, what you just said didn't make sense... reiterate?
<ferrandu> hi to all
<ferrandu> a little wuestion
<hvralpha> ou42: do you have one or 2 disks in the computer. How many partitions on each
<paul__> how can I turn off showing everytime people join and leave in irssi?
<phlak_user> !hi| ferrandu
<ubottu> ferrandu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bazhang> !quietirssi | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<airtonix> masterslakk, try your tertiary colleges. they might have a network engineering course
<ferrandu> I'm using Xubuntu, evolution and chromium
<paul__> ubottu: that was amazing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<masterslakk> airtonix, oic. ok i will
<bazhang> paul__, she's a bot
<ferrandu> in my XFCE configuration Im selected chromium as prefered webrowser
<paul__> ubottu: don't say that, you are smart and helpful
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paul__> bazhang: I'm not that clueless
<phlak_user> o_O
<paul__> =)
<ferrandu> bubut evolution goes to open links with firefox
<still> Hi, who could guide me which channel for books?
<ferrandu> :(
<bazhang> ok..
<Ou42> hvralpha - one disk.  not sure.. not on it at the moment, but the tut i mentioned is "How to restore the Ubuntu/XP/Vista/7 bootloader (Updated for Ubuntu 9.10)" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<hmw> still: sorry, I am not sure, what you want, please rephrase the question
<phlak_user> ferrandu: you might have to configure evolution's helper apps
<paul__> is anyone familiar with this problem i'm having with gnome-do, i have opensearch plugin, but I can' tuse it
<paul__> it doesn't come up
<Ou42> hvralpha - but the previous grub menu was huge as i had previously installed 2 more kernels to 9.xx
<ferrandu> in what site or in what configuration file?
<ruif13> hi, i have conkythme and when ubuntu starts the conkytheme stay in front of all windows, i made a workaround to that is open the config file and save it and they goes to back anyone can help?
<ouyes> phlak_user, I changed the keyboard layout successfully, but now I can not input the right password of my account .
<phlak_user> ouyes: you can switch between layouts
<phlak_user> ferrandu: using the gnome-control-center --> http://www.fifi.org/doc/gnome-control-center/html/control-center/C/index.html
<hmw> ruif13: that sounds weird. Did you 1) do anything with Compiz regarding Conky 2) try another configuration to make sure, it isnt some command in the config?
<red2kic> bazhang: What happened to !conky?
<ouyes> phlak_user, how to change the password of my account?
<bazhang> red2kic, never thought there was one
<hvralpha> Ou42 : There is or was a bug in 10.04 which did not detect the win partitions correctly and listed them in grub, but could not boot them. If you have one disk 10.04 will overwrite MBR and vista will not boot
<red2kic> ouyes: passwd
<lyrae> i installed phpmyadmin. where do i go to see it? btw i changed apache's config so server root is not www
<ferrandu> thx phlak_user i'm find one page talking about my problem searching 'evolution's helper apps'
<red2kic> bazhang: Oh okay. ;o
<ferrandu> egunon overmind
<phlak_user> lyrae: you open up a browser and point it to htttp://localhost/phpmyadmin  if you configured it right
<lyrae> and it seems to be installed in /usr/share
<bazhang> red2kic, there is a great thread on ubuntuforums for it though
<ruif13> hmw i dont touch in compiz to do any with conky, and i insert a comand line in config on_bottom yes
<lyrae> phlak_user, thanks
<Ellement> i want to install ubuntu 10.0.4 from usb key. i need to format the usb on a mac, what type volume format do i need? ie mac os extended journaled??
<hmw> !paste | ruif13: on_bottom shouldnt do it - but let me check your config. Please use the pastebin
<ubottu> ruif13: on_bottom shouldnt do it - but let me check your config. Please use the pastebin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phlak_user> Ellement: fat32
<Ellement> phlak_user: thanks
<still> hi guys, who could help to let me know how which channcel i start with to download ebooks and other materials?
<abid> phlak_user: sorry had to go away to test out something, how do i test memory at boot?
<ruif13> hmw http://paste.ubuntu.com/438232/
<ouyes> red2kic, ok now
<bazhang> still, /msg alis list *ebooks*
<ManDay> What does it take for a fix being committed in a project to go into the package so updating the package through aptitude will fix the problem?
<red2kic> !latest | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<lyrae> jesus christ. phpmyadmin still looks like a 1997 website
<red2kic> ManDay: See Launchpad -- If the fix have been released.
<phlak_user> abid: you select the option that says memtest at boot
<ManDay> red2kic, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/evince/+bug/503372 Changed in evince (Ubuntu):
<ManDay> status: 	Fix Committed → Fix Released   - so?
<ManDay> How long will I have to wait?
<ManDay> (for it to come into the repos)
<Ou42> hvralpha - researching bug.  what is the workaround to dual booting vista and 10.04 if grub is a no go?
<maelaian> Any help? I upgraded a fresh 9.10 to 10.04 and rebooted, when i type in my user account info to log in i see the new desktop background but no menu bar or anything else is showing up.
<abid> phlak_user: there are two, trying the first one now...
<phlak_user> maelaian: what session did you select at gdm?
<phlak_user> abid: ok
<red2kic> ManDay: I think that's under lucid-proposed.
<jahm> My conky has something in side, how do you remove them?
<red2kic> ManDay: Read the whole thing in the link you give me. "Test case:"
<hmw> ruif13: On my computer, conky behaves. Please tell me about your setup; Ubuntu Version, GNOME/KDE/other Desktop, Graphics Driver/Card, Desktop Themes you might have installed, ...
<ManDay> thanks
<ruif13> hmw i have gnome, my graphic driver is nvidia and i dont have any kind of themes in desktop
<arunkumar413> i'm unable to join the #python channel
<maelaian> session, i didnt pick any
<bazhang> !register > arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413, please see my private message
<still> bazhang: thanks
<hvralpha> Ou42: I downloaded supergrub2  iso and made a boot disk. It allows me to boot into any installed system on the computer.
<hmw> ruif13: weird. But I found this, I hope it helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388560
<paul__> how can I make a search plugin for opensearch?
<abota> flashplugin-nonfree is crashing
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> im trying to run instalation of windows programs off of cd's, and i keep getting "not marked executable"
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i have wine
<abota> kind upsetting every time you watch a video xserver restarts
<abota> is there an alternative?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> any sugg's?
<hmw> ManDay: You might find this interesting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> im trying to run instalation of windows programs off of cd's, and i keep getting "not marked executable"
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i have wine
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> any sugg's?
<phlak_user> !repeat| vic20gmr_[lucid]
<ubottu> vic20gmr_[lucid]: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<arunkumar413> bazhang:i tried to register,i'm getting an error "invalid email"
<Ellement> i cant seem to restore my ubuntu iso image to my usb key on a mac, any help?
<bazhang> vic20gmr_[lucid], check the appdb and join #winehq
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr_[lucid]: You need to copy them off the CD and onto a filesystem that supports the executable bit.
<ManDay> hmw thanks i read it
<bazhang> arunkumar413, help in #freenode
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> appdb? how?
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> bazhang: appdb? how?
<bazhang> vic20gmr_[lucid], look above
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> ill try it
<Ou42> hvralpha - thanks.  will research supergrub2.
<maelaian> Gnome is the session picked, but i get no gnome display, just the background when i login after upgrade
<perhamlinux> hi, after upgrading to lucid, everytime I open a file in audacious, instead of clearing the playlist and adding only new files, it adds the opened files to the previous playlist. this is very annoying. how can I revert it?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> r there any ways of making it work off of the discs themselves?
<phlak_user> maelaian: try safe mode
<abota> any hlp with flash?
<hmw> vic20gmr_[lucid]: Perhaps it will work, if you call wine and tell it to start the file like in the terminal:   wine <.exe filename>   (cd into the CDROM directory prior to that)
<maelaian> phlak_user: alrite gotta reboot
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> ill try it
<phlak_user> maelaian: just log out
<bazhang> vic20gmr_[lucid], /join #winehq for specific app help
<perhamlinux> hi, after upgrading to lucid, everytime I open a file in audacious, instead of clearing the playlist and adding only new files, it adds the opened files to the previous playlist. this is very annoying. how can I revert it?
<phlak_user> !repeat | perhamlinux
<ubottu> perhamlinux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hmw> vic20gmr_[lucid]: 3782 bytes free? LOL i had a VIC-20
<perhamlinux> phlak_user: I've searched there already and found nothing
<hyunckle> how to add volume controller to ubuntu panel?
<hmw> perhamlinux: I know that doing web searches is boring and frustrating some times. Perhaps you can find better search phrases, if you try to figure out, how other people might have asked the question on forums.
<NFischer> @all how can i start a program in x on tty7 from another terminal (ssh from internet)?
<ManDay> moetunes, do you know whether xpdf can be configured to open documents in continous view by default?
<red2kic> hyunckle: ALT+F2 --> gnome-volume-control-applet
<abid> hyunckle: right click on the panel click add to panel and on the window that comes up find the volume control
<red2kic> NFischer: "DISPLAY=:0.0 firefox &"
<moetunes> ManDay: nope - I just use it basically - don't read mant pdfs
<moetunes> s/mant/many
<ManDay> hmk thanks
<hyunckle> abid: perfect. thanks.
<ManDay> moetunes, i just found out that yes it can be configured neatly - nice!
<maelaian> gnome failsafe leads to a blank desktop nothing but the desktop graphic too.
<moetunes> ManDay: great! :]
<NFischer> red2kic, that worked pretty dawn well ty!
<perhamlinux> hmw:  since this issue has happened after lucid upgrade, it seems that not enough people have been using audacious with lucid and/or they are ok with this new behavior. I've searched anywhere I could for something relevant, but found nothing. is there any file that provides more audacious options than it's gui?
<alket> I have a problem with videos recorded with RecordMyDesktop, after uploading them to Youtube they are totally scrambled, even if I add them to OpenShot they are scrambled , how to fix this ?
<red2kic> NFischer: No problem. In the future, you can do "ssh -X user@host" for automagically forwarded X11.
<hyunckle> abid: what about empathy on panel?
<NFischer> red2kic, ya, but im getting on it from an iphone
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> hmw: thx that worked
<hmw> perhamlinux: I fear the best "documentation" would be the source code :/( You could try to find the project's web site and ask in their forum, if    man audacious    or    info audacious    doesn't help. Keep on trying, sometimes I find stuff after days
<phlak_user> perhamlinux: maybe audacious has a config file, typically in the home directory like inside a directory called .audacious
<perhamlinux> hmw:  thanks. I'll search a bit more. seems that I need to look around a bit more
<abid> hyunckle: from applications>internet>empathy either drag and drop to panel or right click an 'add this panel to launcher'
<phlak_user> maelaian: what do you get when you right-click with the mouse?
<perhamlinux> phlak_user: no .audacious in ~
<ruif13> hmw it's works!!!!
<mikeru> HALP
<hmw> ruif13: I am glad
<mikeru> I'm getting
<mikeru> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know why ffmpeg2theora only converts the last file in a folder, but renames it as the first? Any idea on how I can fix this and automate the conversion of videos from AVI to OGV?
<mikeru> in Xorg.0.log
<ruif13> hmw thanks a lot!
<hmw> perhamlinux: good luck! Perhaps you find the setting in your home dir indeed
<hyunckle> abid: ok, thanks. :)
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> hmw: hehe i need to get mine shipped to me soon, left it with my parents
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i was playin "raid on fort knox" on emulator the other day
<perhamlinux> hmw: seems that /usr/share/audacious/ui/playlist.ui is somehow relevant. I will report if I got any success. ;)
<phlak_user> perhamlinux: its prolly here ~/.config/audacious/config
<hmw> perhamlinux: yeah, please do so
<ouyes> I have a few files produced by AutoCAD under windows, how can I view the file in my ubuntu ? which software do I need?
<moetunes> !cad
<phlak_user> ouyes: some kind of dwg viewer
<moetunes> !info freecad
<ubottu> freecad (source: freecad): An extensible Open Source CAx program (alpha). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.2646.5-1 (lucid), package size 5384 kB, installed size 15460 kB
<mikeru> ._.
<hmw> ouyes: perhaps "VariCAD" is good for you. According to the forum entry, it can only display the file though. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1214611.html
<red2kic> ouyes: Man, I missed AutoCAD. Won 1st place in regional when I was in high school. :)
<lgp> hi, I have a problem with flashplayer
<Nud3lz> hi
<hmw> !hi | lgp Nud3lz
<ubottu> lgp Nud3lz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ububtuxxx> i have porobleme with flash palyer in ubuntu amd64 :s
<ouyes> phlak_user, hmw red2kic I will come across some auto cad files in my work
<hmw> lgp: we need more information. What is going wrong?
<lgp> my webcam control in flash player freezes the website when I try to enable webcam
<Nud3lz> juhu
<mikeru> anybody willing to help a person which can't even get to X?
<perhamlinux> hmw, phlak_user , got it. in ~/.config/audacious/config , changed clear_playlist to true and voila!
<hmw> !ask | mikeru
<ubottu> mikeru: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lgp> I have Ubuntu 10.04 AMD64
<perhamlinux> hmw, phlak_user thanks for the help
<mikeru> hmw: I already did
<bazhang> mikeru, ask with some specificity
<mikeru> again: I'm dropped to tty1. X won't start. Xorg.0.log says: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<hmw> mikeru: in this case, repeat your question, but not too often. Just asking "will someone help me" makes me feel like answering "perhaps", because I didnt see your initial question.
<mikeru> hmw: ok sorry
<hmw> mikeru: don't worry... i am currently scrolling up for you ;-)
<abid> phlak_user: wow this memory test takes a while
<ouyes> VirtualBox? if I install xp in ubuntu , can I get full support as I really install xp, like install autoCAD under the xp(in the virtualBox)
<abid> ouyes: yes but you must have a good enough computer to run both xp and ubuntu
<hmw> mikeru: I see people with NVidia problems quite often here, and I won't be of much help, except for some generic hints. Please http://paste.ubuntu.com the file, the following command will generate:    grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log > temp.grep.file
<maelaian> Anyone know what might cause this? Upgraded a fresh 9.10 to 10.04. Logging into my user gets just the background image for gnome and failsafe after reboot.
<mikeru> hmw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/438242/
<mikeru> hmw: it used to work, it's not a fresh install i just did
<ouyes> I think I have
<lgp> must I contact Adobe   regarding the flashplayer or can I replace it with gnash?It works except the webcamcontrol
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> hmw: i cudnt get it to run right, so im trying installing thru playonlinux, i forgit ab it
<alket> how to convert ogv to avi (no devede) ?
<overmind> alket: ffmpeg + winff
<abid> ouyes: the quickest way to find out is to try it out, if it turns out you don't have the specifications you can try stripping xp of unnecessary components so it runs faster
<alket> overmind : can you please tell me the whole command
<hmw> mikeru: I can't see the reason here, too. THe log file recommends to check the system log:   try tail -n 200 /var/log/syslog  and see, if you find anything.
<overmind> alket: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg winff
<ouyes> abid, I have a p7370 and 2gb ram , I think it is powerful enough
<alket> overmind: thank you, now how to convert ?
<mikeru> hmw: I'd do so, but it's full of applesmc: wait status failed so I think I'll upload the whole file
<hmw> mikeru: wait
<hmw> mikeru: use   tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog | grep -v applesmc     (or whatever you DONT want to be included)
<alket> overmind: thank you, i got it
<abid> ouyes: then that should be fine, ubuntu takes about 512mb ram and so does xp i think
<hmw> mikeru: i found this about the applesmc log entries, perhaps that helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=559799
<mikeru> hmw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/438243/
<ouyes> abid, if I need to change from ubuntu to xp or from xp to ubuntu , it is fast? do I need to restart?
<mikeru> hmw: i've googled it. seems to have been patched, and patched, and patched again… I think i'll end up like #7
<Titan_> hey guyz could someone plz help with grub2, i tried to get windows to be the default choice but somehow i ended up removing it from the boot menu completely and running sudo update-grub sees windows but it still doesnt show up when i reboot
<pat109> hi
<mikeru> !hi | pat109
<ubottu> pat109: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pat109> how can i run Wine with sudo
<mikeru> pat109: you don't
<pat109> why
<Jordan_U> Titan_: What exactly did you do to try to make windows the default?
<hmw> mikeru: hmm, sounds bad, sorry. I won't be able to help any further. There are 2 "unknowns" in your issue; I have never used a Mac and I also don't have NVidia. Please try to find someone else in this channel, who knows more than I. It looks like you're suffering on a Plymouth issue.
<mikeru> pat109: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-96bebfa287b4288974de0df23351f278b0d41014
<gustygoo> ubuntu 10.04 unexpectedly stops sending my monitor input - it just goes black. Anyone have an idea?
<abid> ouyes: if you're running virtualbox then both will run simultaneously, xp will be an application window, you can switch very easily, just click on the ubuntu desktop or anything outside of virtualbox
<mikeru> hmw: plymouth works
<maelaian> Anyone know what might cause this? Upgraded a fresh 9.10 to 10.04. Logging into my user gets just the background image for gnome and failsafe after reboot.
<hmw> mikeru: look at the log
<Titan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<hmw> mikeru: "sardina init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1257) terminated with status 1 " i think that means, plymouth ended unsuccessfully
<Titan_> i followed that guide and tried to set the windows string under sudo-grub-set-default
<abid> ouyes: you could be running firefox on ubuntu, and autoCad on xp, you won't need to reboot
<hmw> mikeru: but I might quite likely be wrong. I have no clue, what your problem might be, to be honest.
<hmw> pat109: why would you want to run a wine program as super user?
<mikeru> hmw: the log says it doesn't? it must be lying, it showed the ubuntu startup screen, in full color and widescreen, then a blinking _ which blinks at the top then half through the screen, going like that until  it might or not show the Ubuntu LTS login thing.
<pat109> I play Dota on Ubuntu but i can't play on LAN
<hmw> mikeru: this is something really weird, perhaps interesting: sardina gdm-binary[903]: WARNING: GdmDisplay: display lasted 0.209775 seconds
<ouyes> abid, there are quite a few VirtualBoxs in the Synaptic
<hmw> pat109: i see. How did you come to the idea, that using sudo might help? Did you get a message suggesting something similar?
<Jordan_U> Titan_: Did you set GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in /etc/default/grub ?
<cherrycake> .
<cherrycake> ?
<MACscr_lappy> i have two x sessions going on, is it possible to setup a different background for each?
<Jordan_U> Titan_: And can you pastebin your grub.cfg?
<cherrycake> what is this channel about?
<hmw> mikeru: do you have an xorg.conf file? (did you create one?)
<mefiX> hi guys! in ubuntu 9.10 i get some weird font/graphic errors in emacs23, does someone know whats going on there?
<hmw> !hi | cherrycake
<ubottu> cherrycake: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mikeru> hmw: oh so weird. weirdest is, it brought me to the login screen, I rebooted, and then that started happening…… and no, no custom xorg.conf
<mochacocha> running 8.04, tried to install flash 10...no install errors, but it seems like firefox/ubuntu is ignoring it. I did a remove of flash 9 before install...anyway, went to about:plugins, it still lists flash 9 as my plugin
<mochacocha> woah..weird lag..
<Titan_> http://pastebin.com/Nsb4vMMV
<pat109> @hmw: I think to bind port on Ubuntu, you must be root
<histo> Is there a video editor for linux that doesn't completely suck?
<mikeru> pat109: like port forwarding?
<hmw> pat109: i see. mikeru: Looks like he wants the game to start a service. pat: Perhaps you find answers in #winehq
<mikeru> huh
<hmw> server
<Jordan_U> histo: pitivi is pretty good if you want just a basic editor, cinelerra / blender for professional work.
<llutz> pat109: it only needs to be root to open ports < 1024
<pat109> @hmw: Dota use Winsock to bind port, so it need privilege
<histo> Jordan_U: both just appeared buggy and crashed a lot when I was just testing
<hmw> i never had a problem with wine games and network
<pat109> @llutz: why i can play Dota on LAN before update?
<abid> If you want to install virtualbox, the open source version (OSE) and the closed-source commercial version. both are free, but the commercial version offers more options you should research both before you choose
<llutz> pat109: idk, whatever dota is
<abid> ouyes: If you want to install virtualbox, there are two versions the open source version (OSE) and the closed-source commercial version. both are free, but the commercial version offers more options you should research both before you choose
<hmw> histo: perhaps not *smirks* did you read this already? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-editing.html
<Titan_> ive tried to revert back to default as 0
<Titan_> but the problem still persists
<mochacocha> why would firefox still list flash 9 if I removed it from the termina? I'm obviously missing something.hm
<mikeru> hmw and others: if I blacklist applesmc, which disables sensor info and backlight, will it still set up the appropiate fan speed? (I don't even know if the hardware does when it's getting too hot, Mac OS X seems to manage just about everything the hardware does)
<mochacocha> terminal**
<ikonia> mochacocha: how did you remove it ?
<hmw> mikeru: I never used a Mac, so I can't tell... :(
<mikeru> hmw: ok :I
<histo> hmw: yes unfortunately I've played with them all. I'm trying to make a convert out of a windows user but sadly linux is lacking in this area.
<mochacocha> ikonia, sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> mochacocha: that's just a meta package, that won't actually remove it
<ikonia> mochacocha: if you watch the install, it actually is a set of scripts that pulls flash from adobe.com
<Astyx> mikeru, why would you like to blacklist applesmc ?
<mochacocha> oh. but in synaptic I don't see flash 9 as being installed?
<ikonia> mochacocha: because that meta package has been removed, synaptic/apt only lists packages
<mochacocha> ah
<mikeru> Astyx: keeps writing to syslog: wait status failed, #7 ended up blacklisting it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=559799
<hmw> histo: Heh, another missionary. *smirks* I only used the preinstalled video editor, and it was just "ok", but I am certainly not a power user when it comes to video editing. You might get lucky and make a windows video app run in wine, perhaps?
<ikonia> mochacocha: eg: if you did an rm -rf /boot and then look in synaptic it would still show the kernels, even though the actual kernels had been removed
<mochacocha> ikonia, will take your word on that one...
<costre> histo, Right? I mean. the guy who made virtualdub should look toward making a linux app next
<mochacocha> =)
<histo> hmw: Yeah I'm checkign wines appdb as we speak. Doesn't appear that his app of choice works. I'm looking at openshot that looks promissing
<ikonia> mochacocha: yes, certainly wise not to do that, it was just a very clear exmaple
<mochacocha> I know
<Igramul> Hi, is it possible to shrink an ext4 partition, that's mounted?
<Titan_> Jordan_U: i set grub_default back to 0 using terminal
<ikonia> Igramul: no
<hmw> histo: keep in mind, that Ubuntu is not intended to be a copy of windows, but an alternative. It has it's advantages as also drawbacks. Perhaps you both read http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<histo> hmw: No I know i've been using linux for years. I'm just trying to convwert all my co-workers that way I can stop fixing their windows boxes.
<histo> hmw: I've converted 3 already
<hmw> histo: heheh, I know that song. Good luck!
<mochacocha> ikonia, what steps would you suggest? the only output I get from locate libflash is '/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libflash680li.so' which I'm going to assume means it didn't locate flash 9 or 10 on my system..but I don't know
<hmw> histo: I just thought that text might help your coworkers understand, why not everything works as they are used to
<Beyecixramd> histo: great :)
<ikonia> mochacocha: locate only searchs specific paths, I'd do a find on the box to find it in every location
<Beyecixramd> histo: my policy is: don't help windows users for free except when installing Linux :)
<abid> phlak_user: ok done the memory test, it said: no errors, memory test passed
<histo> The one guy is hilariosu he's like if linux is free why does everyone use windows.
<blaha> why might it be that when I visit my apache server chrome downloads index.php instead of running it?
<Beyecixramd> histo: if they still want help, they will have to pay me
<mochacocha> ikonia, wow if that didn't spew a billion results haha
<Astyx> mikeru, i have macbook 4.1 and using Kernel 2.6.33 don't have this problem
<ikonia> ok chaps - can we drop the linux->windows conversation chat please
<Beyecixramd> histo: i've heard that hundreds of times...
<hmw> blaha: missing mime type probably
<ikonia> mochacocha: redirect 2>/dev/null
<Beyecixramd> ikonia: yep... better stay on topix
<Beyecixramd> topic*
<blaha> hmw: thanks, I'll go find out what a mime type is. much appreciated.
<Beyecixramd> blaha: "format"
<Astyx> mikeru, i really dont think its a good idea to blacklist applesmc
<cagge> NEED HELP With sending special chars to mobile like æø and å python script
<hmw> blaha: you have to tell apache, that PHP files are executeable files. You didnt everything needed to make PHP active... i am looking into my cheat sheet for you right now
<pataliebre> hi. today i made an appet with java. but it gives me few errors. can anyone open it? http://hnode.tripod.com/ . i am using ubuntu 9.10
<Jordan_U> Titan_: Could you run this script and pastebin the output?
<mikeru> Astyx: installed it from mactel repos... it's supposedly for backlight and that, but it doesn't work anyways because mine's a horrible macbook5.2 which hates linux and does bizarre things to keep it away, from not booting if acpi isn't off and forcing you to use grub-efi, to actually initiating bogus firmware updates when booting it (sometimes)
<Jordan_U> Titan_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<ikonia> pataliebre: please do your development/testing work elsewhere, this channel is for ubuntu support
<blaha> hmw: really appreciate it
<blaha> I'm using webmin on ubuntu
<blaha> aha
<histo> Yeap looks like openshot for the win. I dont' know why this app isn't covered much on the web
<hmw> blaha: cheat #1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/438255/ perhaps you missed a step. this might be a bit too short.
<Beyecixramd> histo: who knows... i love it indeed
<blaha> hmw: webmin has a mime editor, I just need to know what "type" to assign to php and I can complete it
<Beyecixramd> histo: the WMM for Linux
<llutz> !webmin > blaha
<ubottu> blaha, please see my private message
<histo> Beyecixramd: looks like more than wmm. He wanted something where he could add more audio tracks etc...
<blaha> hmw: I see it in your url, thanks
<Jordan_U> mikeru: It's amazing how broken Apple's firmware can be :)
<mochacocha> ikonia, okay.... I'm googling as I type but offhand would you know how I should go about completely removing flash?
<Beyecixramd> histo: yeah, a WMM improved and open source :)
<histo> Beyecixramd: hopefully this will work for him
<Beyecixramd> mochacocha: go to synaptic and type in Flash
<cyberix> Yesterday I installed Ubuntu for my litle brother. Now, there is something seriously wrong because gnome-panel fails loading on login. I had to place a script for booting the panel on the desktop. So he can now boot the panel once he has logged in.
<cyberix> Does anyone recognize the problem?
<mochacocha> Beyecixramd, absolutely no installed packages show up when I do that
<Beyecixramd> mochacocha: weirdo... can you remove it from Firefox?
<ouyes> when I use smplayer to open a .mkv video, there is any black screen ,no active images, anything wrong?
<Tonus> cyberix, yes. if you're using a matrox video card: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/572550
<cyberix> I was able to use Application, Places and System, buy everything else was dead before the panel restart
<cyberix> Tonus: thanks a lot
<Beyecixramd> ouyes: wrong codecs / no codecs?
<mochacocha> Beyecixramd, one sec, didn't even think about trying that...
<cyberix> Tonus: it is indeed a matrox card
<abid> does anyone know the main reasons why a freshly installed laptop would freeze?
<ouyes> Beyecixramd, no tips
<moetunes> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 39 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Titan_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/PRWaTq5C
<Tonus> cyberix, register yourself as being affected by the bug (if you have a launchpad login), that helps.
<maelaian> how do u get back to x after you ctrl alt shift f#
<moetunes> maelaian: alt+f7
<cyberix> Tonus: done
<mikeru> Jorden_U: terribly broken. It tried to update the firmware once after pressing enter in the grub menu... i turned it off, then back on. mac os x would show a cross instead of the apple after a while and never boot, grub wouldn't show up, live cds would hang up at the ISOLINUX copyright screen, windows cds at the Press any key to boot from CD... and so on. it suddenly got fixed a week later when someone at the apple store powered it on. literally, he just pres
<mikeru> power, and mac os x booted perfectly
<Astyx> macbook is really just an expensive bullshit, the only reason to use a mac is because of macos witch i hate; apple did an awesome job to be fucking monopol on their macs and not allow to run other systems then macos or win
<cherrycake> ji
<cherrycake> hi
<Synyster> why is ubuntu telling me i'm not authorised to mount my DVD drive?
<cherrycake> what is ubuntu?
<Astyx> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ouyes> moetunes, man I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mikeru> Astyx: I don't hate Mac OS X. I however also like ubuntu, and while you may say so, macbooks have very good hardware (there's never some weird companie's hardware inside), and like it or not, their design pretty much beats any other computer.
<ruif13> anyone have installed wso2 php framework in ubuntu?
<moetunes> Synyster: you need to use sudo for mount
<maelaian> Anyone know what might cause this? Upgraded a fresh 9.10 to 10.04. Logging into my user gets just the background image for gnome and failsafe after reboot.
<ouyes> moetunes, it seems it is removing a lot of packages of my system
<Jordan_U> Titan_: I assume that you manually edited your grub.cfg or /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ?
<aspidites> does anyone know what the requisite packages are to get gstreamer to work with phonon?
<mochacocha> Beyecixramd, doesn't list it other than on the about:plugins page...hahahaha....insane. I'm going to try to install flash 10 one more time just for good measure
<moetunes> ouyes: it should be installing stuff...
<Synyster> moetunes: i did gksudo nautilus, and my DVD drive doesn't show up
<aspidites> i have all gstreamer0.10-plugins-* packages installed
<Astyx> mikeru, since intel macs, there is the same crappy/good hardware as in dell Pcs/Lapps for example
<Jordan_U> Titan_: There is an open quote with no close quote on line 197
<aspidites> the problem is that I get an error saying "gstreamer0.10-plugins-good isn't installed when it is. also qtconfig's phonon page is just greyed out
<Kebap23> hey all, i just came back to my ubuntu 10.04 which i left running yesterday. now i can move the mouse cursor, but whenever i click somewhere, it does not react at all. it does react to keyboard however. whats wrong?
<moetunes> Synyster: in terminal type   groups   is your user in the cdrom group?
<Synyster> yes
<Titan_> Jordan_U: i edited /20_memtest86+ to not show console
<moetunes> Synyster: anything in the drive?
<Synyster> yep
<akaustav> Hi. Does Ubuntu 9.10 use GRUB 2.0?
<hmw> akaustav: yes
<Jordan_U> Titan_: Could you pastebin your /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+?
<abid> Why would a laptop freeze at desktop with fresh install 10.04? could it be to do with video card support or is it a badly installed os?
<akaustav> I have a small problem. I recently installed WinXP in my system. And Grub is gone.
<mikeru> Astyx: Well...  it's design is much better anyways. however, couldn't agree with you more that since they went intel their hardware is pretty much the same. I just can't believe my macmini had an ATI discrete card and costed ~$500 and the new ones use builtin sh*t from Intel (and more recently Nvidia, but it's still integrated) and have their price bumped up to ~$900
<save> hola
<mikeru> Astyx: (that mac mini was powerpc)
<abid> akaustav: winXP doesn't do well with grub
<mikeru> !hi | save
<ubottu> save: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<akaustav> Can anyone help me restore Grub 2.0 in my system?
<mikeru> save: habla en ingles
<blaha> hmw: added application/x-httpd-php for php in the mime editor, but it still downloads index.php
<Titan_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/niamcVg9
<hmw> blaha: ok, moment
<mochacocha> Beyecixramd / ikonia: okay...now there is no flash plugin mention @ about:plugins... synaptic lists abobe-flashplugin as being installed....(10) or at least it lists the package that installs it as being installed....not usre if there would be a difference
<meatbun> how to tell the network manager not to jump on 2nd wifi automatically, when 1st wifi dies
<mochacocha> *sure
<ouyes> moetunes, it stops 100K ........
<mochacocha> but other than adobe-flashplugin I don't see anything else in synaptic under flash as being installed
<akaustav> abid: It used to work before. I had WinXP and Ubuntu 9.10 on my system. It is just that I had to reinstall WinXP.
<hmw> blaha: did you restart apache?
<mochacocha> so there might be some issue there
<Beyecixramd> mochacocha: how did you do it?
<arunkumar413> where do i get the documentation about gcc libraries and inbuilt functions
<pixolin> Hi, does anyone here know which wallpaper Ubuntu Easy Peasy for netbooks uses and where I can find that?
<ouyes> moetunes, 0K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  1% 20.7K 3m8s but stop at 100K
<blaha> hmw: looking through webmin to restart apache
<abid> akaustav: last you probably had xp to begin with and then installed ubuntu on a separate partition using ubuntu livecd, the livecd took care of everything
<mochacocha> Beyecixramd, I have the deb package from the adobe site, and used 'sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb' in the term
<hmw> blaha: i recommend using the ssh terminal
<akaustav> abid: Yes
<blaha> hmw: what's the command?
<Jordan_U> Titan_: Uncomment the EOF
<mikeru> blaha: ssh? ssh
<Effit> Hey. I'm running Lucid, and it has a habit of randomly logging me off with no prompt, warning, or visible keystroke. Any idea what's going on?
<moetunes> ouyes: I know nothing about that sorry
<abid> akaustav: i just did a quick google search try this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Igramul> Effit, does it shut down or just log you off?
<Beyecixramd> Effit: Jaunty did that in my friend's computer...
<moetunes> ouyes: have you run   sudo apt-get update   lately?
<Effit> Only logs off.
<ouyes> yes
<ouyes> moetunes, yes
<moetunes> k
<Beyecixramd> Igramul: like if you press Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<akaustav> abid: Thanks.
<Beyecixramd> Effit: faulty hardware / BIOS / ACPI implementation, i guess...
<Igramul> Effit, check the X server logs
<blaha> mikeru: I've used ssh, but I don't know how to determine the address of my apache server
<Effit> Real noob here. Got instructions?
<bogor> I have freshely installed ubuntu 10.04 and update is running fine. I am able to browse but unable to ping. What could be the problem
<Titan_> Jordan_U: okay done
<hmw> blaha: http://dan.drydog.com/apache2php.html   section 11
<mikeru> blaha: so, you don't know your server's IP address? (and as for restarting apache from the terminal, I think sudo initctl restart apache does it)
<Igramul> Effit, check for error messages in the files /var/log/Xorg.?.log
<mochacocha> Beyecixramd, the last output from that command was ' Setting up adobe-flashplugin (10.0.45.2-1) ... ' and it went back to prompt, so I just assumed everything installed fine
<Beyecixramd> mochacocha: hmmmm
<mochacocha> it's pretty confusing
<Beyecixramd> mochacocha: and then what, did you remove flash?
<mikeru> blaha: maybe apache2 or httpd instead of apache
<hmw> blaha: the http.conf might be in a differetn location on Ubuntu. look at /etc/apache/something
<Jordan_U> Titan_: "sudo update-grub" and all should be good. By the way, when you make manual changes you can check the syntax of the grub.cfg without rebooting by using "grub-script-check"
<Effit> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<Effit> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<Effit> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<Igramul> Effit, do not copy-paste it to this channel.
<Effit> Right.
<mochacocha> Beyecixramd, well, this was just now. but I did a remove as described here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-10-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html ....that didn't seem to work, fast forward a bit, I finally got mozilla to say flash was not installed.... so I went to install 10 again, didn't see any errors, but still not flash installed
<jjnorth> Effit: http://pastebin.org
<Beyecixramd> weird, mochacocha
<mochacocha> very, Beyecixramd
<thailand_> ใครว่างอะ
<thailand_> ไทย
<FloodBot1> thailand_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beyecixramd> thailand_: english only please thanks
<thailand_> ok
<Effit> http://pastebin.org/270576
<Effit> this is the only instance of 'error' in the document
<mikeru> thailand_: and speak in english. you'll be much happier with the results
<MACscr_lappy> i have a drive that i would like to share on my home lan and not require any logins. I want users to be able to edit/create files, etc
<mochacocha> Beyecixramd, I'm wondering if the deb package is corrupted and it's just slipping by.
<meatbun> how to tell the network manager not to jump on 2nd wifi automatically, when 1st wifi dies
<jjnorth> Right, off to bed.  Night.
<MACscr_lappy> im not really sure what the "guest" access is within the sharing options
<rabbit1> how to kill vlc player?
<Beyecixramd> mochacocha: with binaries/closed source software, you never know
<Effit> rabbit1: Force quit?
<Beyecixramd> rabbit1: killall vlc?
<MACscr_lappy> rabbit1: sudo pkill vlc?
<Beyecixramd> lol...
<rabbit1> yeap, thx
<hmw> blaha: i just installed apache on a fresh ubuntu: It worked with installing the apt-get stuff (from my pastebin cheatsheed), then adding that AddType line and restarting apache.
<rabbit1> sometimes, even if i close, songs keep playing :(
<maxlinx> ciao
<maxlinx> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mochacocha> Beyecixramd, certainly seems the right size, eh...well, I think for now I'll just remove 10 and go back to 9 until I read upon this a bit more, thanks for your help
<maxlinx> ciao
<maxlinx> !list
<rpattabi> Help: gwibber doesn't fetch tweets though it gets private tweets correctly [lucid].
<akaustav> abid: I have completed the steps. I'll reboot my system and verify if Grub has been restored.
<Beyecixramd> mochacocha: no prob :)
<mochacocha> =) take care
<Titan_> Jordan_U: how long does running the script-check take?
<akaustav> abid: I'll be back if I encounter any problems. Thanks.
<OttifantSir> Does the alternate installer of 10.04 have the possibility to make LVM-groups? Got an old machine with two drives, and I wish to use most of one, and all of the other for /home
<Jordan_U> Titan_: It's almost instant, but you need to provide a filename (or else it will assume that the script contents are coming from stdin, the keyboard). "sudo grub-script-check /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Titan_> ohh ok thanx
<rpattabi> @OttifantSir I could install ubuntu on lvm using 'alternate' CD. But it doesn't have prebuilt lvm gui.
<Jordan_U> Titan_: You're welcome.
<prodigel> Hi all. I have a broken 2GB RAM dim that I just bought for my laptop and I would like to install badram or badmem or another patch to remove the damaged areas from usage. Any idea how could I do this on ubuntu 10.4? I've seen some patches for older kernel versions, that I cannot install on 10.4.
<asprofridis> Hi , I am trying to installa grub via live cd  ( root hd(1,0) setup (hd1) end I get Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition here is the fdsik -l http://pastebin.com/WUfjYdyU
<mindburst> hi all, anyone know if there is a mythbuntu or is this the place for help if i get any
<OttifantSir> rpattabi: What do you mean by that? That the partitioner doesn't have the option of creating an LVM-group? I have to make it first, THEN install with the alternate installer?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | asprofridis
<ubottu> asprofridis: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Titan_> Jordan_U: i keep getting      syntax error; incorrect command
<OttifantSir> mindburst: It's #ubuntu-mythtv
<Jordan_U> Titan_: Could you pastebin your grub.cfg and /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ again?
<mindburst> thanks for the help guys
<rpattabi> @OttifantSir I already had the lvm partitions done using different ubuntu installation. the partitioner does understand lvm; but not sure if you can create lvms while installation. I haven't tried it that way.
<Jordan_U> prodigel: You can use badram from grub2, which passes the information on to the kernel. The syntax for specifying bad blocks is exactly the same as with the linux kernel parameter.
<ouyes> how can get hardware decoding support when playing a video in smplayer?
<ouyes> I have a ati rad VGA
<OttifantSir> rpattabi: I asked because I thought I recalled a guide online that said you could if you didn't just "go with the flow" of the alternate installer for an older version of Ubuntu. If you cancelled or made a choice, you could make an LVM-group upon installation,
<prodigel> Jordan_U, I saw that. But is badram included in the current kernel releases by default, or I need to patch/compile it?
<MACscr_lappy> is there any type of plugin that would add a symlink option to the right click menu in the file managers?
<Jordan_U> prodigel: I don't think that grub2's badram depends on any kernel patches.
<asprofridis> Jordan_U when I tried grub 2 i get GRUB failed to install to the following devices:   /dev/sdb
<Titan_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/97ZyinsP            http://pastebin.com/wN8NtNj7
<rpattabi> m.. okay. I should have tried it. I went through tough time installing ubuntu with usual cd on lvm.
<costre> ouyes, vdpau (nvidia hardware support) is supported by smplayer, don't know about ati's cards
<ouyes> costre, thanks anyway
<rpattabi> Any help? gwibber doesn't fetch tweets though it gets private tweets correctly [lucid].
<Jordan_U> Titan_: I don't see anything wrong, so try booting anyway.
<Titan_> okay thanx
<the_file> OW MAN I NEED HELP WITH WHINE
<Jordan_U> Titan_: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> !caps | the_file
<ubottu> the_file: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<the_file> I have installed winrar under whine, and mounted a cd with a rar file, but can't find the cd in whine!
<the_file> and Im on puppy linux =)
<the_file> ubottu: sorry
<Jordan_U> the_file: This is #ubuntu, not #puppy
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<the_file> but whine is whine
<llutz> the_file: its named "wine", puppy isn't supported here, try  /j #winehq
<abid> the_file: don't you mean wine
 * hmw smells troll flesh
<the_file> I **DO** have the same issue on my ubuntu install, its why IAM tryint to use PUPPY
<the_file> but same problem, can find the cd
<the_file> in whine
<hmw> the_file: you dont need winrar, use "unrar" in Ubuntu
<Titan> Jordan_U: before i rebooted i ran an update-grub and got this
<Titan> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic
<Titan> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-22-generic
<Titan> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Titan> /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+: 37: EOF: not found
<FloodBot1> Titan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> Titan_: comment out line 37
<Tobiaswk> Hello, I've run into a weird problem... I have no options in GDM -- that is, no matter what I do no options appear
<llutz> Titan_: #<< EOF          it is the end of a not needed here-statement
<llutz> Titan_: sorry line 36 (#EOF)
<Titan_> http://pastebin.com/97wz1wFd
<Titan_> oh ok
<Euthanatos> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Micc_> How can I resize an NTFS windows 7 partition with 30GB of free space from ubuntu 10.04?
<hayanbom0> hey guys, Does android 2.4 run iphone apps?
<Tobiaswk> No one tried the weird situation where GDM displays no options for choosing session or anything... only login is there
<Euthanatos> why is bluetooth dominating my audio caqrds when i have no bluetooth?
<Jordan_U> Tobiaswk: It's a per user setting, so the settings only show up once you've selected a user.
<Tobiaswk> No, it does not show uo for me
<buenol> can i run android app on my ubuntu
<buenol> ?
<Tobiaswk> Jordan_U: it does not matter if I select my user
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know why ffmpeg2theora only converts the last file in a folder, renaming it to the first file of the folder when I issue the command ffmpeg2theora * ?
<ruif13> hi again, when i try to do a remote desktop from windows the ubuntu doesnt refresh the desktop anyone can help?
<Jordan_U> buenol: Yes, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Run-Android-Applications-on-Ubuntu-115152.shtml
<llutz> OttifantSir: you need to hide the * from the shell.  like "for vid in *; do ffmpeg2theora someoptions $vid;done"
<Titan_> thank u Jordan_U and llutz my problem is fixed
<Jordan_U> Titan_: You're welcome.
<buenol> Jordan_U, thanks
<OttifantSir> llutz: Have a shell-script that says something similar, so I tried copying and pasting that command into a terminal, and all I was a >
<Jordan_U> buenol: You're welcome.
<Micc_> I just installed kde disk manager but I'm in gnome. where can I find it? Or do I have to be in KDE?
<llutz> OttifantSir: so you're missing some parts, command is incomplete
<Euthanatos> why is bluetooth hijacking my audio cards when i have no bluetooth?
<OttifantSir> llutz: I had this: for file in "$1"/*; do ffmpeg2theora -v 10 -a 10 "$file"
<unop> OttifantSir, you're missing a ; done at the end
<llutz> OttifantSir: at least ";done" is missing and if you just run this, it won't find $1
<llutz> OttifantSir: that has to be a script called with a path
<llutz>  OttifantSir or change it like this:           for file in mypath/*; do ffmpeg2theora -v 10 -a 10 "$file";done
<Titan_> quick question would windows be menu entry 4 or 5    http://pastebin.com/qFQM3fPL
<Euthanatos> what is EOL?
<OttifantSir> unop and llutz: Thanks. So, I should do that with ~/folder-to-be-converted? Or if I issue the command within the folder, I should take out ..... the / ?
<llutz> OttifantSir: where "mypath/"    is the path to your videos
<red2kic> Euthanatos: End of Life. :(
<llutz> Euthanatos: end of line
<Euthanatos> ugh....that's the only one i ever got to work without problem
<unop> OttifantSir, you can do this.  cd ~/folder-to-be-converted; for file in *; do ffmpeg2theora -v 10 -a 10 "$file"; done
<unop> OttifantSir, so yea, you change the glob to remove the directory part when you are in the directory  dir/*  becomes *
<OttifantSir> unop and llutz: Thanks for the help. At least now it started with the first file in the folder. Will be a while before I see if the rest works, but looks promising. But why wouldn't a simple ffmpeg2theora * convert them all?
<llutz> OttifantSir: that app needs a single filename to work with
<llutz> OttifantSir: not a list of files as * gives  (check with "echo *")
<red2kic> I see! So that command can only have one parameter! Not multiple parameters! Clever! :3
<Titan_> http://pastebin.com/qFQM3fPL
<Titan_> would windows be menuentry 3 or 4
<unop> OttifantSir, depends on the application --  "ffmpeg2theora *"  is expanded by the shell to a command such as " ffmpeg2theora file1 file2 file3 file4..."  before being passed to ffmpeg2theora - and it sees each of these potential arguments - in this case, too many
<hengi> hali
<hengi> socat beállításában vki tud segíteni?
<hengi> lami vok hozzá :D
<ouyes> the process stop at Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.189.88.33|:80...  what I can do?
<OttifantSir> llutz: OK, thanks for the clarification. I read the man-page, but it didn't say anything I understood as having to issue only one file. The "cat something.dv | ffmpeg2theora [option] dv" could possibly be taken as meaning "Issue one filename only to ffmpeg2theora"
<OttifantSir> unop: And the same thanks to you. Always fun to learn something new
<Oprtz> hi there, i want to install mac OS type doc on desktop, can i do it in ubuntu 10.04?
<Ahox> Hi, I am looking for some software that lets me run software on a set of remote computers by selecting the one with the least load. I looked into mosix, but this is overkill and I need specialized kernels
<ouyes> what is host + f in virtual machine which is host?
<Ahox> sry, and it needs specialized kernels
<red2kic> ouyes: Stay tight. I suppose. Be patient.
<OttifantSir> Oprtz:  I use Avant Window Navigator and love it. I know there are also Cairo Dock, Gnome Do and Docky that does pretty much the same
<staminna> hey guys, anyone can link me to the php 5.2 .deb package?
<Oprtz> OttifantSir:  how to install avant from terminal ?
<OttifantSir> ouyes: By default, host in VirtualBox is RightCtrl
<OttifantSir> Optrz: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator (this may be for PPA) or sudo apt-get install awn
<tdn> I am trying to compile a program, but the configure tells me: configure: error: either RANDR, VidMode or WinGDI must be enabled        How do I enable RANDR or VidMode?
<Oprtz> thanks
<euthymos> Hi, I've changed user password, but samba password didn't change accordingly
<llutz> euthymos: use smbpasswd
<tdn> If I type xrandr at the console, I get a list of resolutions, so xrandr should be enabled, right?
<euthymos> llutz: THANK - YOU :D :D !
<OttifantSir> tdn: I usually don't compile programs, but this is something that should be described how to do in README or similar-named file. For VLC I believe it's something like configure enable --option. You really need to supply the name of the program you're trying to compile for more help, and this is the extent of my knowledge: It needs to be enbled for the program you're compiling, not just running on your system
<trungie> Can someone help me with my DVR problem with Ubuntu? My DVR works with another linux distro, but with Ubuntu i get nothing!
<trungie> I don't know where to look or how to diagnose this
<tdn> OttifantSir, I have read README and INSTALL. They do not mention this. However, I tried ./configure --help, this tells me about these options: --enable-randr --enable-vidmode,. I have tried those, but I get an error like this: configure: error: missing dependencies for RANDR method
<ouyes> how to find out how many slots are used for memory card, for example you have 2 slots for memory card and you have one 2gb card insert in one slot, so you have one left, can you find if you have one left via software information?
<hengi> can anyone help me in udp forward with socat?
<zetheroo> it seems to me that applets in the notification area of the panel struggle to got get all messed up or not show at all ... :P
<costre> zetheroo, Use "lock to panel"?
<OttifantSir> tdn: My thought is that you need to find the dev-files for randr. As I've said, I don't have much experience, and even less knowledge, but the ones I've compiled needed for example gstreamer-0.10-dev to compile
<iflema> ouyes in a terminal     sudo lshw -C memory
<zetheroo> costre: did that already
<tdn> OttifantSir, ok. Thanks.
<MACscr_lappy> so compiz is used by default on ubuntu, right? so when looking for new themes, should i be looking for compiz themes or gnome themes?
<ouyes> iflema, thank you
<mrsun> ffs, sound has been nothing but problem for me in ubuntu so far
 * iflema :)
<mrsun> tried esound ... no go, alsa well some apps work some doesnt
<red2kic> MACscr_lappy: Look for GTK2 Themes. Compiz have nothing to do with themes.
<red2kic> !compiz | MACscr_lappy
<ubottu> MACscr_lappy: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mrsun> pulseaudio ... some apps work some doesnt
<OttifantSir> MACscr_lappy: Gnome themes. Compiz is effects, not looks.
<mrsun> now using pulse i dont even get a "hardware device" to attach it to :/
<trungie> can anyone help me with getting my webcam to work on ubuntu? it just keeps saying device busy for some reason
<tdn> OttifantSir, thanks!
<mrsun> nothing shows up under the hardware tab
<OttifantSir> tdn: Guessing it worked? A good feeling knowing you helped someone, even if you're not an expert ;)
<mrsun> the hell of linux
<tdn> OttifantSir, it worked.
<mrsun> why not have one unified sound syste m?
<mrsun> nooo ... lets all make our own
<jellow> For some reason i have to manualy run "modprobe ath5k" how can i mak it run at boot?
<DjAngo23> Hello everuone help me install songbird
<ouyes> I get the windows xp installed under ubuntu . thank you all
<DjAngo23> i add the ppa, and update, but it says when i install, that he : E: Couldn't find package songbird
<MACscr_lappy> what is the beryl emerald theme manager? im seeing a lot of themes require that
<OttifantSir> mrsun: Why not have ONE car model for the whole world? 95% of the world only need a sedan anyway.
<red2kic> jellow: I think you place them in /etc/modules.
<mrsun> OttifantSir, well ... linux is the car model ... everything else is the interfaces in it ... and making 200 different that isnt totaly compatible with eachother is totaly stupid
<red2kic> !emerald | MACscr_lappy
<ubottu> MACscr_lappy: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<jellow> red2kic: ok i'll reboot , thanks
<teolicy> Hi. Ever since I connected a second monitor to my laptop, videos don't play (in vlc or mplayer), other than in mplayer's '-vo x11' output option, and VirtualBox's graphics turned sluggish.
<red2kic> jellow: Let me know. :3
<unop> mrsun, I don't like your ford, I want a volkswagen
<MACscr_lappy> red2kic: thanks. I wonder why people are still developing themes wiht it then.
<mrsun> look at windows for instance, are people ever having problems with sound there more then when its driver related?
<DjAngo23> Anyone any idea how to install SongBird, because i add the ppa, did the  update, but when trying to get the packages : E: Couldn't find package songbird ??
<mrsun> in linux it can be driver related, permission related, soundsystem related, application related due to incompatible soundsystems
<teolicy> I guess something broke down with acceleration, or maybe my laptop's GPU is just too weak (it's a weakling Intel 945GME). Any suggestions?
<ouyes>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<red2kic> MACscr_lappy: Because you can still use the obsolete packages.
<ouyes> but there is none
<BlessJah> DjAngo23: try to find that package using synaptic, maybe it has different name?
<red2kic> DjAngo23: Songbird are not supported in linux anymore. It have been removed from the repo.
<DjAngo23> BlessJah: You mean Ubuntu software cente r?
<mrsun> and just think of it what a great system all of these brilliant minds out there could put together if they only worked together ...
<red2kic> DjAngo23: http://blog.songbirdnest.com/2010/04/02/songbird-singing-a-new-tune/
<red2kic> DjAngo23: It does not mean you can't use it though. :<
<OttifantSir> ouyes: Are you sure? I know some programs sometimes take a while to really quit. look in gnome-system-monitor for apt or synaptic or software-center
<DjAngo23> red2kic: Okay, i only want sonbird to erase all my duplicates. Do you know another way ?
<BlessJah> DjAngo23: synaptic is better
<avis> DjAngo23, fslint in the repo, search for duplicates, select all but oldest, delete
<red2kic> DjAngo23: I don't listen to music. :3
<DjAngo23> avis: How do you selecte the aoldest ?
<DjAngo23> I only have select with wildcards
<avis> its a button in the lower right right click and select
<ip3t3r> hi.. i've a problem with my wusb54gc v3
<avis> and just point to your music dir home dir is not necessary
<ip3t3r> it's a linksys wireless usb adapter
<DjAngo23> "Whtihin groups" i didn't see that one, thanks
<ip3t3r> i've lucid lynx 32bit
<ip3t3r> i've add blacklist rt2x00usb, blacklist rt2x00lib  and blacklist rt2800usb at the end of balcklist.conf
<mrsun> gaah freakin hell
<mrsun> i get sound working in one app but not others
<mrsun> etc
<ip3t3r> it scan the network, but it doesn't connet
<omfarka> do you recommend any app to remind appointment, birthday like calendar
<mrsun> have to change between "padsp" and "alsa" and "pulseadio" to get stuff working together
<mrsun> this is just retarded :/
<moetunes> mrsun: alot of ppl remove pulse to avoid that
<mrsun> moetunes, then it doesnt work in other places
<mrsun> and the ubuntu sound preferences app is freakin bound to pulse .... great job...
<moetunes> pulse is a pita
<ip3t3r> hi.. i've a problem with my linksys usb wireless adapter : wusb54gc v3
<ip3t3r> i've lucid lynx installed
<TravelerInTime> why if i decode a 128 Kbps mp3 to uncompressed WAV and then back to mp3 then the quality will degrate slightly?
<ip3t3r> i've add blacklist rt2x00usb, blacklist rt2x00lib  and blacklist rt2800usb at the end of balcklist.conf. it scan the network, but it doesn't connet
<red2kic> ip3t3r: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/446889
<prodigel> Jordan_U, I don't remember exactly if you suggested grub2 for badram or not, I figured that if you are that person, maybe you know what addr1,mask1[addr2,mask2] exactly means. Also I don't know where in the booting commands list to insert my badram command. Thanks
<ip3t3r> red2kic, it's refers to 2.6.31.* kernel
<ip3t3r> red2kic, i've lucid installed,, with 2.6.32.*
<ionut> hi.which is the command to realocate an ip for my computer ? (i am root)
<llutz> ionut: sudo dhclient ethX
<ionut> llutz: will release a new ip?
<red2kic> ip3t3r: It does not matter. The bug is still open. Install linux-backports-modules-wireless-generic and reboot. Come back and report your progress.
<llutz> ionut: it will do a new dhcp-request
<jarrod_007> My 10.4 installation does not wake up from sleep or hibernation. I am using a microsoft wireless keyboard and mouse. do I need to install any special drivers?
<red2kic> ionut: How are you checking your IP? ifconfig or whatismyip?
<YezYez> how can I add a file to the xinetd.conf file?
<ionut> llutz
<ionut> red2kic: ifconfig /all
<costre> jarrod_007, bluetooth?
<red2kic> ionut: Oh okay. Just wanted to make sure you're not trying to get a different IP from ISP.
<llutz> ionut: /all? should give you an error
<ionut> llutz: it works
<prodigel> I'm trying to configure grub2 to ignore certain broken memory addresses. I can't find any example about how to use it, except this usage code: badram ADDR1,MASK1[ADDR2,MASK2[,...]]. I don't know what format/information ADDRx,MASKx shoud be. Any ideas?
<jarrod_007> costre: no, proprietary connection. I have disabled bluetooth, if that makes a difference.
<t4m1n0_> Hello there. I was hoping someone will help me out. During the upgrade from 8.04 to 10.4 I got flashplugin-nonfree error. Now when I try to install a certaion package. I get this error: you might want to run apt-get -f install I do this and I get another error: dpkg error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--remove) package is in very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting removal. E: suprocess /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (
<ionut> llutz: i am having errors with my torrent downloader , it sayes that i am disabled 29 minutes
<red2kic> llutz: It must be a Windows disguised as a clean, security, and stability machine! :3
<leagris> ionut, dhclient normally will issue a DHCP RELEASE uppon interface shutdown but, that won't ensure the DHCP server will issue a different IP. If you are behind your cable/dsl cable modem router, chances are you will keep the same IP. If you really need a new LAN IP and have some admin rights on the router, you should look into either choosing a static LAN IP from a non-dhcp range, or configuring a static lease on the router based on your host
<leagris>  MAC address.
<gizero> How do I fix the background color of the notifcation area, so that it doesn't look like this? http://img22.imageshack.us/i/notificationarea.png/
<raddy> Hello everybody
<costre> jarrod_007, I have a wireless keyboard+mouse on usb, it works even during bootup :)
<costre> also not bluetooth
<ionut> leagris: you are right. i just wanted to try it. my ip is the same (after a new release) because my provider gives my all the time the same ip
<Jordan_U> prodigel: You can get the error patterns from memtest86+ by pressing 'c' for configuration then '4' for error report mode, then '3' for "BadRAM Patterns"
<raddy> I have left my home partition intact while upgradiing to 10.04 from 9.04
<jarrod_007> costre, yea I am not having any problems with the keyboard+mouse per se. I just cannot wake the computer up after I put it to sleep or hibernate. I just assumed it was related to the keyboard/mouse
<raddy> Now whenever i login to my user, the window manager is not loading.
<ionut> guys i know that is a stupid questions. but which is the purpose of the gateway number ?
<Jimmio1> What's the default PDF reader installed in Ubuntu by default? I want to see if there's a Windows port, as it's much faster than Adobe's Acrobat.
<BlessJah> does someone have experience in administrating computers (10-50) under ubuntu in school? i'm going to install ubuntu in classroom and i need someone to brainstorm
<iceroot> Jimmio1: evince imo
<raddy> Everytime i am manually going to Desktop Effects and enabling it.
<red2kic> gizero: You might get lucky with some GIMP hacks. Look for the particular packages that you installed. dpkg -L $PACKAGE -- Find out where those images sit in. GIMP and change the background to transparency/alpha.
<ubuntujenkins> can anyone tell me how to find the right info to write a udev rule for my headset?
<raddy> Then only WM comes up.
<raddy> Can anybody tell me what could be the reason?
<prodigel> Jordan_U, Thanks! I'll check it out.
<llutz> ionut: its the ip-address of your gateway, most likely your router (gateway between local-net and WAN)
<raddy> It happens only for that particular user.
<Jordan_U> prodigel: You're welcome.
<costre> jarrod_007, Try to connect some old ps2keyboard and see what happens
<raddy> Please help me.
<red2kic> Jimmio1: evince (name of PDF reader)
<ionut> llutz: so is like a "bridge" between the intranet and internet?
<llutz> ionut: sort of
<gizero> red2kic, ok, thank you
<ionut> llutz: is wrong or is ... ok?
<pallgone> raddy: reinstall compiz?
<ionut> llutz: i want to study a bit this things, on here
<llutz> ionut: a network "bridge" is something different. a gateway connects two different networks
<Jimmio1> Thanks all! Finally, fast PDF reading on Windows! ^^
<jarrod_007> costre, yea I'll try that latter then come back if it still a problem. Thanks.
<costre> jarrod_007, I always have a ps2 keyboard connected, just in case
<ionut> llutz: exacly. thanks, now i know what is a gateway and also a bridge
 * man8 , hola buenas, hi all
<t4m1n0_> argh... how can I fix this?
<leagris> ionut, just an advice. If your Ubuntu host is connected just behind your provider's modem to a bridged WAN IP address, you really should enable some minimum firewalling as some network services listening to 0.0.0.0 (all address) could be vulnerable and directly joinable from the wide internet.
<BlessJah> i'm going to install ubuntu on 15 identical computers, whats the best way to do it, install and configure on one and then use dd image distributed over http?
<BlessJah> will dd if=image.dd of=/dev/sda3 work properly (i will change UUID to devfile in fstab)
<llutz> BlessJah: to speedup dd a bit, use bs=4k, but basically it should work
<ionut> leagris: how can i see if i now have a firewall??
<enzotib> BlessJah, dd will copy also UUID, so you don't need to change fstab
<mikeru> hmw (if you're still there): used os x for a while, then tried to boot to ubuntu. this time, it worked. haven't changed anything. :)
<glimpse_nirvana> anyone know how to restore the 60 second countdown to shutdown in 10.04
<BlessJah> how can i later keep every single computer with identical settings, configs and apps? rsync? or again dd?
<red2kic> BlessJah: remaster, maybe?
<hmw> mikeru: well... if you dare, try rebooting 2 or 3 more times to be sure
<leagris> ionut there are no firewall rules in default Ubnutu Desktop installation.
<red2kic> !remaster | BlessJah
<ubottu> BlessJah: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<BlessJah> red2kic: i've got 15 computers, so clicking next, next,next gonna take too long
<leagris> !firewall|ionut
<ubottu> ionut: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<red2kic> BlessJah: Make it the way you like it. Remaster it. Install on computers. Meh?
<mikeru> hmw: I would, but it's 6:30 AM. after a long boring night with a cold, I really should have gone to sleep before
<t4m1n0_> I'm trying to install or upgrade the system and I get info, you might want to run apt-get -f install to correct hese issues: AND HERE IS EMPTY. So I still run apt-get -f install and I get: the following extra packages will be installed flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree 1 upgraded 1 newls installed 0 to remove 0 to upgraded. Need to get 0B of 234B of archives. Do you want to contoune I type y. And I get reconfiguring packages... dpkg error processing
<t4m1n0_> I'm confused I don't even have this package
<t4m1n0_> and is talking about reinstalling
<BlessJah> red2kic: i think installing on one computer, configuring and using dd image will be best way
<t4m1n0_> can someone please help me out of this mess??
<mengu> hi. is it possible to find out what is the current open window, programatically?
<red2kic> BlessJah: There are many ways. Check !install for more possibilities.
<ionut> leagris: if i want to enable it i make ufw enable
<YezYez> How do i include a file to xinetd.conf?
<mikeru> hmw: and i don't dare... for some reason, restarting and turning on and off (especially forcing it holding the power button) give me creeps
<Mr`HyMaP> hello
<ionut> leagris: i have an ipv6
<glimpse_nirvana> anyone know how to restore the 60 second countdown to shutdown in 10.04
<BlessJah> red2kic: !automate and !cloning should help
<BlessJah> thanks a lot
<red2kic> BlessJah: Good luck. :)
<epinky> YezYez: isn't xinetd.d directory available?
<t4m1n0_> Please someone?
<BlessJah> red2kic: what gonna help me to keep every computer upgraded? rsync is good idea?
<t4m1n0_> I'm stuck with CLI since X is also broke after upgrading and I also have these issues with flashplugin.... I can't even install different packafge :S
<YezYez> epinky: yes it is...Every file i place in there will be executed at boot?
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: I'll try. Pastebin your dpkg errors.
<leagris> ionut, greate I does as well use IPv6 :) I don't know if ufw can manage IPv6 rules. I would have to investigate. You should have a look at the help page about firewalling though https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ubuntunewbie> Hi , i plan to install lucid 10.04 but i saw a lot of grub2 problem with booting . I am worry it cause problem with the booting .
<epinky> YezYez: no, it will execute if xinetd is on
<YezYez> ok
<YezYez> epinky: but doesn't xinetd normaly start when I boot a machine?
<epinky> YezYez: it depends on your config, normally it does
<hmw> if youre planning on a standard install without RAID (lvm), you should be fine with grub2. There are other issues, boot from the live CDand see, if you are happy
<YezYez> ok tty, epinky
<leagris> ionut, good default input policies is accept needed TCP/UDP ports from WAN IPs then drop anything else except syn related packets.
<epinky> YezYez: np
<red2kic> ubuntunewbie: What grub2 problems? I know there are problems with lot of things.
<ionut> leagris: my ufw is disabled
<ubuntunewbie> red2kic: I had a multiboot window xp/7 and hardy 8.04 install.Now grub from 8.04 is install on top of window boot.
<ubuntunewbie> red2kic: If I install lucid , will it mess up the booting ?
<ionut> leagris: i read the page you gaved me about the iptables, but can u just say in two words, what iptables serves for?
<mikeru> anyone here knows how to modify the sensitivity of apple touchpads? I have to use my whole finger for it to move, in mac os x i only have to use the tip of my finger
<ubuntunewbie> red2kic: will I still be able to choose which os to boot ? having window 7 , xp , hardy ,
<mikeru> and my magic mouse's battery is draining. very quickly
<ubuntunewbie> thank you :)
<red2kic> ubuntunewbie: Best to assume it *can* mess up your boot. Make any necessary backups before you commit on the decision.
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: here?
<red2kic> !paste | t4m1n0_
<ubottu> t4m1n0_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntunewbie> red2kic:what kind of backup ?
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: exactly what command do you wish me to paste?
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<epinky> !iptables | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: dpkg error messages after that command.
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: ok
<red2kic> !backup | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<EvaLuaTe> I always get the keyboard layout indicator in my systray and don't know how to get rid of it. I tried everything, I searched google, I removed the romanian language with gconf, etc, but whenever i reboot, the language indicator starts up with both languages again. Any help would be appreciated...
<ubuntunewbie> red2kic: ???? I mean what should I backup ? what kind of mess will it cause ?
<red2kic> ubuntunewbie: /home/ and /etc/ -- Your important stuffs. If you're unease, you might want to hold out. Until you're ready. I find having OSes on their own hard drives useful.
<vak> my HDD S.M.A.R.T. reports errors :(
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: http://pastebin.com/EGbUC1bW here
<vak> how could I do a full hdd check in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ubuntunewbie> red2kic: i dont plan to upgrade ,I plan to install on other hard disk , a clean install.I just worry it will mess up the booting
<hmw> ubuntunewbie: just boot from the live cd. if everything works fine, it is very probable, that your install will be fine, too
<Italian_Plumber1> I'm getting an error during updates in lucid that says that packages can't be authenticated.  What can I do about this?  Is it a problem to install them anyway?
<vak> Disk utility stops on first error, but I suspect there are more than 1
<red2kic> ubuntunewbie: Should that happen, you can come back and we'll supply you with !fixgrub factoid.
<red2kic> !fixgrub | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<vak> !smart
<ubuntunewbie> red2kic : Thank you very much ^_^ , will install lucid 10.04 and hope everything works fine.IF I am having problem hope you guys can help out.
<red2kic> ubuntunewbie: It's useful to keep your important and personalized stuffs on separate hard drive.
<friend4ubuntu> i heard there is problem setting up static ip in ubuntu
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: looks bad ? :(
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/429841
<ftumch> vak: man badblocks. Personally I'd start with a bootable disk and do something like "badblocks -svn /dev/sdx". Be careful - badblocks with the w option will wipe the disk!
<friend4ubuntu> how do i fsck at next boot
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: "rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.prerm && dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq flashplugin-nonfree && dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq flashplugin-nonfree" should fix it, I hope.
<ubuntunewbie> red2kic : I am having 2 hard disk . Hard disk (A) installed with XP and 8.04 , and hard disk (B) install with same XP and window 7.I plan to install Lucid on hard disk (B) with allocated 40GB. Worry it'll mess up the booting
<vak> ftumch: ok, thx, man, gonna try it
<red2kic> !fsck | friend4ubuntu
<ubottu> friend4ubuntu: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<red2kic> ubuntunewbie: Are you just wanting to test out Lucid? Use VirtualBox instead if you want that.
<mkhanyisi> friend4ubuntu, you can do a "sudo touch /forcefsck" and then reboot normally
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: Yeah, bad. It affects 83 linux lovers. :)
<ubuntunewbie> red2kic : I wanted it as main os , been using 8.04 ,way better than window 7 since I am using a low pc spec. works great. Virtualbox , I tested and install it before but I can run smooth , it lag since having only 2.0Ghz processor
<friend4ubuntu> friend4ubuntu, you can do a "sudo touch /forcefsck" and then reboot normally what does this command do?
<red2kic> friend4ubuntu: Create an empty file. It allows the fsck to acknowledge that a fsck was due.
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: thanx :)
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: do u have any ideas how can I fix the X :)
<friend4ubuntu> ok
<abid> hi all, i have a laptop freezing at desktop, how can i find out what's causing it?
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: I have intel 82865G and I'm not able to boot with x
<lxsys_dv5k> just had a bit of an issue with my installation, I went to install console-tools and apt-get removed ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop. I don't want to do anything that would risk my installation, anybody know what I should do???
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: if I add vesa in the device secetion I can't even switch to the monitor mode :S
<friend4ubuntu> then what about how to find root partition fdisk -i?
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: so Now I have a working ubuntu 10.4 Without X :\
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: I red this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes but it doesn't work for me
<red2kic> ubuntunewbie: Mmm. I only have one -- Lucid -- on my laptop. Things works well for me. However, I experienced a minor issue with grub2 installing to my usb installer instead of the hard drive. Nothing a LiveCD can't fix.
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: in my case live cd won't do it since I can't login to x
<red2kic> LSD|Ninja: ubuntu-minimal + ubuntu-desktop both are metapackages and can be removed safely. However, I'd leave ubuntu-minimal alone myself. It contains core packages that are important to ubuntu.
<Synnyster> Good native IRC client?
<red2kic> lxsys_dv5k: See above.
<red2kic> Synnyster: xchat
<lxsys> red2kic: thanks
<kibibyte> i
<kibibyte> hi
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: Do it from terminal?
<abid> Synnyster: Xchat
<kibibyte> i want install sun-jdk
<red2kic> !java | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<Synnyster>  abid, red2kic, thanks
<ubuntunewbie> red2kic : My booting is weird. Window xp is below window 7 , and window 7 is below grub 8.04.If I install what would happen on the booting for grub 2?
<kibibyte> Sorry, 'sun-java6-jdk' is not available for this type of computer (i386).
<kibibyte> :/
<kibibyte> why is that
<red2kic> ubuntunewbie: I can't foretell anything. I like to keep things simple. ;3
<DDAZZA> Every time I boot up ubuntu I have to toggle the appearence to make my title bars apear. Is there a fix to this?
<Astyx> FREEZE!! Ha! You're busted, buddy! I'm a COP!
<atim> Hello, is anyone here familiar with either SQL-Ledger or PostgreSQL?
<red2kic> kibibyte: What package manager say that? "Sorry... thing"
<Tesssa> help if possible i run "wine" in ubuntu i tried to install "Corel printhouse magic " it installs but try to use it it loads but comes to the draw window it comes up then shuts down Why? .It worked perfect in ubuntu 9.10
<kibibyte> red2kic, ubuntu sotware center
<kibibyte> i yesterday upgraded to 10.04
<Tesssa> i am using ubuntu 10.4
<abid> i have a laptop freezing at desktop, i want to find out exactly what is causing it. is there a software i can run to monitor my laptop's inner workings before it hangs.
<red2kic> kibibyte: Check to see if partner repo is enabled first.
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: do it from terminal?
<epinky> !appdb | Tesssa
<ubottu> Tesssa: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: I mean the LiveCD workaround (A).
<ubuntunewbie> red2kic : :) , anyway will proceed installing lucid later. :-) , will report back
<red2kic> ubuntunewbie: Good luck! ^_^
<ubuntunewbie> thanks
<mkhanyisi> DDAZZA, where do you toggle appearance?
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: I did add i915.modeset=1 to the grub beefore booting... No good
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: except that  Ican switch to the monitor mode
<kibibyte> red2kic, partner is disabled but it for karmic koala
<hp00p> is there anyway to resize my current partition? cant unmount device but not enough space to install new ubuntu I have a 320GB hd how do I resize this partition please hlp
<DDAZZA> mkhanyisi, system->appearance visual effects.
<red2kic> kibibyte: If you're using Lucid, partner (and third parties) are disable during the upgrade. Fix the sources.list and enable them again.
<epinky> !anyone | atim
<ubottu> atim: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tesssa> but why does it work perfect in 9.10 but not in 10.4 what has altered
<mkhanyisi> what are you toggling there, DDAZZA ?
<ouyes> how to copy something into the disk of the virtual machine?
<friend4ubuntu> hp00p: go 4 win 7 dvd
<friend4ubuntu> or lucid cd u can resize it
<hp00p> thx but I dont have any cd's with me im on vacation :/
<red2kic> !gparted | hp00p
<ubottu> hp00p: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<red2kic> hp00p: LiveUSB can work too. Assuming you have a USB nearby.
<DDAZZA> mkhanyisi, between none and normal.
<mkhanyisi> the boot splash does not show on startup. I am using grub legacy.
<kibibyte> red2kic, where to get apt lines for this
<hp00p> Im using gparted red2kic but it cant resize when its mounted
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: What monitor mode? Which workaround are you using?
<mkhanyisi> the boot splash does not show on startup. I am using grub legacy. how can i fix this. it shows up on shutdown by the way
<harinder> harinder
<red2kic> hp00p: You can't resize yourself (on a live system).
<alualualu> hello
<hp00p> hmm
<mkhanyisi> DDAZZA, do you want to use compiz or not?
<alualualu> i do came here previouly..any solution??
<leagris> ionut, iptables is the low level shell command to manage firewall rules. Ufw is a wrapper application to manage these rules.
<red2kic> hp00p: The hard drives need to be unmounted, hence the USB or CD.
<friend4ubuntu> hp00p: use google dude
<winterweaver> where is my postgres logs located in ubuntu?
<hp00p> I use google all day.
<friend4ubuntu> i think hiren boot cd is great tool
<red2kic> winterweaver: /var/log/*
<hp00p> Im stuck because I want to upgrade to ubuntu 10 but if I restart my comp will say no OS found.. the boot loader is screwed
<DDAZZA> mkhanyisi, I don't mind I just want to have to toggle it everytime I wnat to use my computer.
<hp00p> I cannot fix grub
<winterweaver> red2kic, oh... cool thx
<hp00p> says grub is not found
<DDAZZA> mkhanyisi, *I don't want to toggle it everytime I want to use my computer
<ftumch> Doing an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 killed my laptop :-( There's a forum about the problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471399 but I wondered if anyone knows if a bug's been raised yet
 * ftumch will raise a bug if not
<friend4ubuntu> come 2 my home i willgive u cd........lol
<hp00p> killed it ?
<mkhanyisi> DDAZZA, you can modify gnome-session-properties
<ouyes> Unable to get exclusive lock
<red2kic> hp00p: Get a LiveCD (somehow). There even are retail stores where you are.
<friend4ubuntu> ya
<hp00p> i guess thats the only way :(
<mkhanyisi> DDAZZA, you can add 'metacity --replace' which is an equivalent of 'normal' imho
<ftumch> Well... Rendered it unbootable - the machine freezes completely before X starts
<friend4ubuntu> if u can access internet download cd and burn it
<mkhanyisi> DDAZZA, that way, you would start up without compiz
<rileyp> do i need an itunes account to download apps?
<Tesssa> i had that problem hp00p so i reinstalled 9.4 upgraded to 9.10 then upgraded to 10.4 it worked perfect for me that way
<friend4ubuntu> how to edit grub2
<hp00p> ty Tesssa
<DDAZZA> mkhanyisi, ok thanks I'll try that
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: monitor mode: ctrl+alt+f1 :)
<kibibyte> red2kic, where to get apt lines for this
<red2kic> kibibyte: Check in Software Sources (under System).
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: workaround A: before boot I press esc so I can add in i915.modeset=1
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: That's TTY. You still don't have X after that,t hough?
<Gornjak> Hey, I've just installed propriety ati drivers so that I can play WoW and now switching between windows has a dealy of 1s or so. If I turn compiz / metacity off the lag goes away. Any ideas on how to fix this? Or how to make AWN icons transparent without compiz?
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: nope
<Tesssa> yw  hope it works for you hp00p i know its a bummer doing it that way but if it works
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: You need to test all workarounds to find out which one get you your X back.
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: with workaround I'm able to get into TTY. With Driver "vesa" which is workaround B and it says 100% work I can't get into X
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<t4m1n0_> so I can downgrade
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: If you finished changing your Xorg, try "sudo service gdm start"
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: Yo. :o
<noob^3> Hi all, how can i dissable dropbear on my web interface wan0 ? i dont find any config file? %)
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: TTY works withut vesa but with intel
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: gdm won't start
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: What does the message say?
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: just a sec I'll restart it
<Yez|Yez> I have a webserver within a DMZ, it is connecting to a password protected fileserver in my internal network. I want to make a script to automaticaly let the webserver connect to my fileserver. With an eye on server hardening, what is my safest solution?
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: Did you try restarting and follow Workaround A?  (From an installation).
<ActionParsnip> Yez|Yez: connect as in use the files on the file server?
<ash_> Hello, how I can downgrade packages in ubuntu? I have php5 vers 5.3.2 but I need 5.2. Installed ubuntu is lucid 10.04 LTS. How I can do it?
<Yez|Yez> no, i use the mount command on the webserver to mount the shared drive from my fileserver
<Yez|Yez> its a samba fileserver with authentication
<red2kic> !pin | ash_
<ubottu> ash_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ActionParsnip> Yez|Yez: you can add samba mounts in /etc/fstab
<red2kic> ash_: I think you can do it with synaptic (GUI is easier).
<Yez|Yez> ActionParsnip: will that be safe, afterall, the webserver is live on the internet
<ActionParsnip> Yez|Yez: you can create a credentials file to store the password etc and tell fstab to use it
<Yez|Yez> I see
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: I get message: job is already running gdm
<rileyp> do i need an itunes account to install apps on my ipod touch
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: after typing in sudo service gdm start
<Yez|Yez> ActionParsnip: the credential file will make it safe?
<ActionParsnip> Yez|Yez: sure, the public data is seperate to the fstab stuff
<bazhang> rileyp, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: Try CTRL + ALT + F7 -- See if anything are there.
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: the only problem when I ctl+alt+f7 is that the screen is blank
<rileyp> wel it does as i run ubuntu on my mac
<Yez|Yez> ok ActionParsnip,  i will make use of fstab and the credential file
<ActionParsnip> Yez|Yez: it makes mounting easier and it is necessary as you have security on the access
<ash_> red2kic: GUI not easier, becouse it's server without GUI
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: nothing there
<Yez|Yez> Ok ActionParsnip
<bazhang> rileyp, itunes is not canonical created or sponsored, check apple support
<malegria> hi everyone
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: I can restart it and show you the output?
<ActionParsnip> Yez|Yez: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/mounting-an-smbfs-using-fstab-461202/
<red2kic> rileyp: Use iTunes on Windows-{XP,Vista,7} on VirtualBox, I guess.
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: Please do.
<mkhanyisi> hi malegria
<epinky> Yez|Yez: you can use hosts allow in smb.conf
<Yez|Yez> Thank you, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: you can run some versions of itunes with some versions of wine
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: you have a device from one of the most closed minded and short sighted companies around
<malegria> i have a Intel GMA X4500. It used to work fine under karmic (desktop effects, etc.) but now nothing works... even quadrapssel is unplayable... does anyone have the same chip?
<ActionParsnip> malegria: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   then restart X
<malegria> ActionParsnip, i've already tried it... I enven installed more recent versions of xorg from the ppa, without any luck. but thanks :)
<NoLogin> hello, Is it possible to enable visual effects in ubuntu 10 as virtual machine in vmware 7?
<ActionParsnip> NoLogin: if you can get 3D accelleration, yes
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: http://pastebin.com/rvnWtSuy
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: Pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> malegria: try:  sudo Xorg -configure    then you will have an xorg.conf file which you can specify options in, it will use the intel driver for video, you can also set resolutions and refresh rates
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: http://pastebin.com/A6rg28Mh
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: If nothing occurs, maybe you will luck out with ActionParsnip's commands
<malegria> ActionParsnip, thanks, but the thing is I don't know how to customise xorg.conf :(
<ActionParsnip> malegria: then use the web, there are guides and sample files all over
<malegria> ActionParsnip, ok thanks.
<friend4ubuntu> my computer janitor refuses to start
<rileyp> thanks for those of you that are wiling to give advise
<friend4ubuntu> it says dash package is missing
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and "sudo service gdm stop" and "sudo service gdm start"
<rileyp> Its not mine its my sons ipod touch and my macbook
<friend4ubuntu> but i downloaded the same still it refuses to start
<ActionParsnip> friend4ubuntu: sudo apt-get --reinstall install dash
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: no luck :(
<untmdsprt> hello
<ActionParsnip> friend4ubuntu: you can also use bleachbit   if you want to clean up your system
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: What graphic card?
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: intel 82865G
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: rev 02
<friend4ubuntu> hey where are the local download cache of debs stored
<ActionParsnip> friend4ubuntu: /var/cache/apt/sarchive
<ActionParsnip> oops
<red2kic> chris@mps:/var/cache/apt/archives
<ActionParsnip> /var/cache/apt/archives
<ActionParsnip> friend4ubuntu: to clean them out run: sudo apt-get clean
<friend4ubuntu> i dont need to clean them ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> friend4ubuntu: just a friend4ubuntu info tidbit :)
<friend4ubuntu> bleachbit is available in repo?
<ActionParsnip> friend4ubuntu: sure is
<ActionParsnip> friend4ubuntu: watch your options though, the browser settings can remove stuff you need, and avoid the options which say they will take a long time
<friend4ubuntu> i want to give wakeup call for brainstorm moderators
<friend4ubuntu> they are too down
<ActionParsnip> friend4ubuntu: make sure you have as many apps closed as you can
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: Is "xserver-xorg-video-intel" installed? I'm sure it is.
<friend4ubuntu> chrome and chromium are same?
<Ddao> RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5
<ActionParsnip> friend4ubuntu: you can also claw back space by removing old kernels you no longer need
<Ddao> ?
<ActionParsnip> friend4ubuntu: chrome is the stable version, chromium is more bleeding edge
<Ddao> pppoe problem:RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: it is
<friend4ubuntu> so which version u recommend
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: I just double checked
<Monotoko> guys...why isnt my Xchat saving my settings? i tell it to "skip network list on startup" every time i start it
<ZykoticK9> friend4ubuntu, chrome is also the proprietary version and chromium the "open source"
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: Maybe you can try setting a monitor using xrandr
<friend4ubuntu> ok ZykoticK9
<friend4ubuntu> how to add google's repo
<ActionParsnip> friend4ubuntu: chromium is in the repo
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: when I type xrandr in TTY i get info: can't open monitor
<MrFixit> is there a leetmode type widget for backtrack 4?
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: pardon, can't open display
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: "DISPLAY=0.0 xrandr" works?
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium-browser | friend4ubuntu
<ubottu> friend4ubuntu: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.342.9~r43360-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 11477 kB, installed size 38368 kB
<friend4ubuntu> which looks good and works better chrome or chromium
<ash_> ubottu: php5.2 in hardy release, i have lucid and already installed php5.3. I must remove php5.3 then hold version as php5.2 then install it. I understand correctly?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> friend4ubuntu: they act pretty much the same
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: I get: can't open display 0.0
<friend4ubuntu> safari is available for ubuntu>
<friend4ubuntu> ?
<chilli0> Hi , my computer wont update to 10.04 for some unknow reason. ( I want to do the CD update)
<chilli0> But either way the update isn't  there. And i have read the update notes and all that.
<friend4ubuntu> quit
<Monotoko> chilli0 what do you mean by "it isnt there"?
<friend4ubuntu> how to quit from free node
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: did you download the alternate iso?
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: This is... sad.  Did you try Workaround E? Disable DRI.  I can't find much luck on Intertubes.
<theidiot> HELLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOoo
<ActionParsnip> friend4ubuntu: /quit
<theidiot> GOOOOD DAYY
<Tesssa> i had to reinstall 9.4 upgrade to 9.10 then upgrade to 10.4 it worked chilli0
<bilalakhtar> theidiot: Stop that.
<theidiot> bilalakhtar: WHY? STOP TROLLING!
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: right now I have Driver intel and OIpetion DRI off so I tested E also
<bazhang> theidiot, that's enough
<chilli0> ActionParsnip, I have not. Its the desktop one...
<untmdsprt> hello
<chilli0> Monotoko, When i press check for updates , no new ones are there.
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: the upgrade doc clearly states the alternate iso is needed
<chilli0> I see.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<chilli0> Ok, Then what If i wanted to do the network install. How would I do that?
<t4m1n0_> red2kic: I also tried reenable KMS (workaround A) and disable DRI (workaround G) so I've also tired workaround G - renable kms and disable DRI
<hp00p> anyone in here a freelance programmer ? just wondering what the average programmer makes
<chilli0> It say's it should come up with stuff, it doesnt.
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: How about Workaround G? If you have DRI ... oh.
<moetunes> !minimal | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<red2kic> t4m1n0_: "echo options i915 modeset=1 | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf
<red2kic> sudo update-initramfs -u" this?
<harc_> ubuntu-br
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<ZykoticK9> t4m1n0_, are you frojnd in the forums?
<t4m1n0_> ZykoticK9: yes
<ActionParsnip> !ot | hp00p
<ubottu> hp00p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chilli0> ActionParsnip,  I just said , I will just use the network upgrade.
<ZykoticK9> t4m1n0_, just checkin' - saw your post
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: ok cool
<hp00p> ActionParsnip: sry bud.
<chilli0> So how shall I go about doing this?
<t4m1n0_> ZykoticK9: I made a mistake: wgen I mentioned monitor I meant TTY :P
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<chilli0> Thanks ActionParsnip
<Euthanatos> I have a program im trying to run and it can't find a library that by all accounts I have. http://pastebin.com/QB1HGH98
<Euthanatos> i checked synaptic as well and had it reinstall and grab dev
<ZykoticK9> Euthanatos, are you using a 64bit Ubuntu?
<Euthanatos> yes
<Pirate_Hunter> is there an alternative to libkadm55 as it is not available for lucid?
<Euthanatos> lucid
<chilli0> ActionParsnip, So , with the alternt cd whats the diffrence?
<deuxenun1> http://pastebin.com/QB1HGH98http://pastebin.com/QB1HGH98http://pastebin.com/QB1HGH98http://pastebin.com/QB1HGH98
<chilli0> Can It only do upgrades from 9.10 to 10.04 or can it do full installs?
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: well you'd use the debs on the CD instead of off the lucid repos, if you used the alternate cd you would most likely still have to web update to get the latest debs
<chilli0> Ah I see.
<ZykoticK9> Euthanatos, you "might" need the 32bit version of that library then (check out the program "getlibs" to install 32bit libraries on your 64bit system).  Good luck.
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: you can use the alternate to get the next release, you can go from 9.10 to 10.04 or 8.04 to 10.04 (LTS to LTS)
<Euthanatos> thank you i'll try that
<oCean_> Euthanatos: a quick search for that lib at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ did not return any packages containing such library
<hp00p> hey do you guys know if upgrading through the update manager will restore grub ?
<Euthanatos> oCean_, synaptic says i have it
<oCean_> Euthanatos: you do? that file? from what package.
<ZykoticK9> Euthanatos, do you have "ia32-libs" installed?  this gives "general" 32bit libraries, it might be as easy as installing it.
<oCean_> Euthanatos: wait - found it
<Lunar_Lamp> I've just upgraded my graphics card - when I run `sudo nvidia-xconfig` however it doesn't change the graphics card specified in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  How do I create a new, appropriate, xorg.conf without editing by hand?
<invzim> Help, upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, now X won't login. At KDM, when I type user/pass screen blinks and returns to KDM. X log tells me driver problem, savage driver, some problem with framemapping range. Tried changing to vesa failsafe, or any other driver, and then KDM doesnt start, X just hangs forever. Any fix anyone?
<ActionParsnip> hp00p: it wont remove it, it will just add the lucid kernel to the list
<ZykoticK9> Lunar_Lamp, you could try the non-nvidia directions at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<hp00p> the problem is I had two ubuntus on my HD and I deleted one and it was the one with the boot loader so when I restart It wont find any OS's
<hp00p> so Im trying to put a new grub on
<hp00p> or lilo
<ActionParsnip> hp00p: you can boot to the livecd and reinstall grub
<ZykoticK9> hp00p, are you using Lucid or a previous version?  see !grub or !grub2 factoids to reinstall grub
<hp00p> I guess I will have to.. Im on vacation with no disks.. gonna have to go to walmart for cds and download ubuntu again...
<azi> hello. i've updated to ubuntu 10.04 and now my fonts (japanese) are all distored. is there any known bug related to this so that I can track it down=
<reyrty06> JOIN IN http://hnode.tripod.com/ AND USE OUR NEW JAVACHAT!!!
<reyrty06> JOIN IN http://hnode.tripod.com/ AND USE OUR NEW JAVACHAT!!!
<reyrty06> JOIN IN http://hnode.tripod.com/ AND USE OUR NEW JAVACHAT!!!
<reyrty06> JOIN IN http://hnode.tripod.com/ AND USE OUR NEW JAVACHAT!!!
<reyrty06> JOIN IN http://hnode.tripod.com/ AND USE OUR NEW JAVACHAT!!!
<FloodBot1> reyrty06: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madjoe> Why my Remote Desktop doesn't work? I can't connect to see my friends desktop and he can't see mine... we used our IP addresses to connect.
<madjoe> He uses Lucid, I'm using Karmic.
<Guest30166> audient
<|ns|nR8> did you set port forward in router madjoe ?
<Guest30166> guest
<Guest30166> exit
<madjoe> |ns|nR8: no... is there any link that would guide me what kind of port forwarding should I enable?
<|ns|nR8> you basically have to login to the web interface of your router..look for port forwarding section...forward the remote desktop port to your computers LAN ip on same port
<|ns|nR8> google port forwarding
<Euthanatos> ZykoticK9, yes
<specnaz> hello could some1 explain me how its work: http://bit.ly/c0MBZk I mean how it is possible that user from wan/lan can directly connect to a virtual instance ?
<MikeChelen> madjoe: or use automatic forwarding with upnp if your router supports it
<lxsys> also make sure that the IP of the pc stays the same as otherwise the router will forward to a nonexistant/wrong computer
<Jacruth> hi
<MikeChelen> madjoe: check "configure network automatically" in remote desktop preferences
<madjoe> MikeChelen: thanks, but I prefer manual configuring my ports :)
<Jacruth> I heard that there is a way to stop the reading of the hard disk when no data is changed or even reduce de speed of reading the hard disk. Am I true?
<MikeChelen> madjoe: either way should work :)
<madjoe> MikeChelen: ok :)
<cba123> I installed Tracker on Lucid, and I can't seem to get it started.  Even when I enable indexing, it doesn't start at all.  Any ideas?
<madjoe> MikeChelen: what's the default port number for Remote Desktop in Ubuntu?
<MikeChelen> madjoe: might want to set up a single forward for ssh, then use that to tunnel traffic on other ports
<MikeChelen> madjoe: 5900, the vnc default
<madjoe> MikeChelen: thanks
<MikeChelen> madjoe: it might change if there are more than 1 user logged in, try "nmap localhost" to check once its running
<madjoe> MikeChelen: sweet
<Euthanatos> ZykoticK9, works now thank you very much
<madjoe> MikeChelen: and so, me and my friend have both to set this port forwarding, right?
<livingdaylight> hello good people of Ubuntu Land!
<falafell> how do i install games and apps on different then default location? (say other partition or so)
<MikeChelen> madjoe: only the one that is hosting the session
<madjoe> MikeChelen: ok
<metric1983> Hello amazing people who also fear this blasted sky flame ! (if you are in the UK)
<metric1983> does anyone here have any experiance with problems with radeon graphics cards?
<elfranne> what have i done wrong ? (fing jpg more than 1KB ) find /media/usb-hdd/ -size +1k -type f -name jpg
<metric1983> set up ubuntu, my first distro thursday and everything is wonderful with the exception of playing wow
<johndee> Hey! Anyone knows how to slow down a cdrom?
<johndee> Except for eject, setcd and hdparm?
<cba123> metric1983, First, ask your question.  Second https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<goran> elfranne, maybe jpg should be quoted
<elfranne> i ll try
<Lunar_Lamp> ZykoticK9: thanks for the tip - that worked perfectly.
<elfranne> goran : nope ...
<tyranos> metric1983,maybe u need to see if there are proprietary drivers for your card the opensource drivers work great for compiz but not so good at gaming
<cccc> ser
<cccc> bbb
<madjoe> MikeChelen: is this a good approach? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/manage-ssh-tunnels-with-gnome-ssh-tunnel-manager.html
<cccc> fff
<metric1983> cba - THanks, I`ve followed that to the letter and I have wow downloaded, installed and it works, however being a windows boy i recognise the problems with the game as graphics card not working, is there a way to test if my graphics card is working do you think?
<cccc> vv
<goran> elfranne, "*.jpg"
<cccc> gtgtg
<cccc> gghh
<metric1983> tyranos, do you know of a way to test my graphics card to see if it is working, it might just not be good enough for latest wow though i know it has worked perfectly for burning crusade
<Jacruth> I heard that there is a way to stop the using of the hard disk when no data is writed or even to reducting the speed of reading the hard disk. Am I true?
<elfranne> goran : working :) thx
<Tenkawa> Any UL80VT owners here (or anyone using an elantech touchpad)
<tooManyNicks> I pretty much wiped out all three of my OSes today... Windows gives me a boot error, I wiped the Arch USB, and GRUB isn't working so Ubuntu is out.
<Tenkawa> tooManyNicks: why?
<Tenkawa> why does that put uubuntu out?
<invzim> Help, upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, now X won't login. At KDM, when I type user/pass screen blinks and returns to KDM. X log tells me driver problem, savage driver, some problem with framemapping range. Tried changing to vesa failsafe, or any other driver, and then KDM doesnt start, X just hangs forever. Any fix anyone?
<falafell> how do i change the location where ubuntu installs games and applications? (eg other disk)
<tooManyNicks> Ubuntu is on ext4, so my only live cd, which is a Ubuntu 8.10 doesn't support ext4, so I can't access it. I'm trying to create a 10.04 live USB now, but the software on this disk doesn't seem to work.
<Tenkawa> ahhh
<tyranos> metric1983, u can try and install alien-arena , nexuiz, or one of the other egoshooter opensource games and see how that goes, u can download them from the ubuntu software center
<tooManyNicks> Tenkawa: Because I can't boot into Ubuntu except through GRUB.
<Tenkawa> tooManyNicks: yeah.. ext4 is "interesting"
<tooManyNicks> Tenkawa: my true problem lies in the fact that all USB creators which support 10.04 that I've found are Windows based. Ironic isn't it?
<metric1983> tyranos - thanks
<Tenkawa> tooManyNicks: too new distro.. might take a few moe days
<tooManyNicks> Which is of course, my question for the chan, where can I find a Ubuntu based USB Creator compatible with 10.04?
<Juniksz> Could someone tell me, my father's computer, why can not the video acceleration? Results of the glxgears command: Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate. 2903 frames in 5.0 seconds 1853 frames in 5.0 seconds 1846 frames in 5.0 seconds In the hardware drivesit is already activated, and often disappears the panel or the desktop. Otherwise I can not enabled an
<Juniksz> y effects. GeForce 4 MX has the machine.
<Tenkawa>  unetbootin not updated yet?
<feravoon> hello everyone
<tooManyNicks> Tenkawa: but it came out late April, A few more day sin may won't help much... And I'm pretty sure the unetbootin is compatible, it's just is XP based.
<Tenkawa> Juniksz: updated your driver?
<Tenkawa> tooManyNicks: umm...
<Tenkawa> unetbootin is a ubuntu package
<tooManyNicks> Right yeah, but their Ubuntu package wouldn't run.
<Juniksz> Tenkawa: how do you mean?
<Tenkawa> apt-cache show unetbootin
<tooManyNicks> I remember now...
<Tenkawa> Juniksz: you got the nvidia package from nvidia for your card?
<falafell> how do i change the location where ubuntu installs games and applications? (eg other disk)
<Juniksz> in the hardware drives only
<Juniksz> Tenkawa: in the hardware drives only
<tooManyNicks> Tenkawa: unable to locate package unetbootin, so I dled it from unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<Tenkawa> elaborate please
<Tenkawa> tooManyNicks: hmm.. your sources must not include (checking)
<cobra-the-joker> hey guys ... how can i update the whole system from the terminal
<Tenkawa> hmm its in universe
<exs> does someone know how to use artwiz fonts under ubuntu 10.4
<Tenkawa> Package: unetbootin
<Tenkawa> Priority: optional
<Tenkawa> Section: universe/utils
<tooManyNicks> Tenkawa: I'm currently on 8.10 so that's not surprising.
<Tenkawa> tooManyNicks: ahhhhh
<feravoon> My internet is so slow in Ubuntu. When i use windows its very fast, but in ubuntu its very slow. Sometimes i can barely open google. Can someone help me? (I use a shared network)
<tooManyNicks> oh shoot, it's probably 9.10 isn't it?
<tooManyNicks> joy...
<Tenkawa> cobra-the-joker: I know a way.... just not the ubuntu way
<Tenkawa> tooManyNicks: checking
<Juniksz> Tenkawa: how can I update, the Driver? Is there any command?
<Tenkawa> Juniksz: you need to get it from nvidia's site
<kamane> can anyone tell me how to remove multiple apps at once in ubuntu software centre?
<Tenkawa> and read their install readmw
<Tenkawa> er readme
<Juniksz> ok thanks, iwill search it
<Tenkawa> tooManyNicks: yeah.. looks like it might not have been there that early
<Tenkawa> at least not the current package
<mickqel> ; do
<Tenkawa> you check the sourceforge site and compile it manually>
<Tenkawa> er ?
 * Tenkawa notes having a notebook with 2 video cards would be a lot nicer if he could actually switch between them properly (rather at all)
<tooManyNicks> Tenkawa: Didn't and don't know how...
<Tenkawa> tooManyNicks: ahh
<tooManyNicks> The only source I've compiled is my own.
<falafell> how do i change the installation path when installing games or applications?
<Juniksz> Tenkawa: mustbe remove the old driver before i install the new one,
<Tenkawa> there might be a standalone deb on sourceforge's site
<tooManyNicks> Tenkawa: the only version I see has no extension.
<azi> hm... another thing.. after update to 10.04 flash isn't working anymore. is there any way to fix it?
<Tenkawa> azi: heheh there is although I never bothered
<feravoon> My internet is so slow in Ubuntu. When i use windows its very fast, but in ubuntu its very slow. Sometimes i can barely open google. Can someone help me? (I use a shared network)
<DASPRiD> Tenkawa, i think i've seen some software doing that
<kamane> can anyone tell me how to remove multiple apps at once?
<Tenkawa> DASPRiD: theres a modified nvidia g210 driver floating around to disable the card but kinda annoying theres not an "official" method yet
<unop> kamane,  sudo aptitude remove package1 package2 package3 ....
<Tenkawa> oh well.. 5 hour battery life instead of 8-10
<OttifantSir> kamane: Synaptic, mark them with Ctrl, then click the checkbox and select Remove or Remove Completely
<Tenkawa> although I get a lot better video perf
<kamane> unop: i mean from the software centre, like it used to be?
<kamane> there was checkboxes in 8.04 :S
<falafell> use synaptic package manager instead, you can use checkboxes
<kamane> thats so fail >:(
<kamane> whats the point in software centre if i have to use synaptic?!
<icser> i am trying to set up internet connectino sharing on karmic via wifi.  i have a wired link and want to have wifi hosts use it too.  i read some instructions online, but as far as i get is my host keeps toggling saying connected/disconnect, but the client can't see the wifi signal at all
<Daekdroom> kamane, make it very easier to people that don't know how to handle packages
<MikeChelen> kamane: multiple installs or uninstalls can be queued up in the software center
<kamane> Daekdroom: yeah but the checkbox thing worked, why take it away?
<kamane> MikeChelen: yeah but it glitches all over the place
<kamane> the list jumps around when i do that
<exs> does someone know how to use artwiz fonts under ubuntu 10.4
<ouyes> hi all , how to copy a file to my virtual system?
<falafell> how do i change the location where ubuntu installs games and applications? (eg other disk)
<Tenkawa> ouyes: which vm software?
<MikeChelen> kamane: check your screen settings?
<Tenkawa> falafell: with precompiled packages cant say I ever have tried
<untmdsprt> is there a way to boot from an external drive on a Mac, or should I put Ubuntu on the internal drive and Mac on the external?
<MikeChelen> falafell: edit .fstab and point it to other partitions
<kamane> MikeChelen: i mean it hammers my system, and software centre cant keep up. had this problem on a c2duo last week
<ouyes> I installed virtualbox and created a virtual machine and installed xp on it, but now I am want to copy a file to xp (from ubuntu)
<schlaftier> untmdsprt: you can boot from external drives, if not out of the box, then at least with rEFIt
<ouyes> what should I do?
<MikeChelen> untmdsprt: iirc old macs can boot external fireware, newer ones should support usb as well
<ouyes> Tenkawa, office for example
<Tenkawa> ouyes: i think if you have the guest tools installed you can use those to copy files directly to the vm.. (although dont quote me)
<untmdsprt> hmm, I've tried that, and rERIt gave me an error msg
<schlaftier> untmdsprt: I have both OS X and Ubuntu on my Mac's internal drive, that works also well
<linxeh> ouyes: you can enable local filesystem access in virtualbox as a network share (in XP you go to \\VBoxSvr\sharename) or something
<BluntObject> ouyes: You can use shared folders with VirtualBox
<feravoon> i have RT37USB wireless card. it seems to be working properly in windows. But in ubuntu internet is very slow. i disabled ipv6 but nothing changed. please help me
<Tenkawa> or what linxeh and BluntObject said
<klawd> guys.. i just upgraded ubuntu an now my phpmodules won't load anymore. can i get back to the previous configuration somehow?
<KnightStalker> How could I activate public_html for my users?
<untmdsprt> schlafter - I've done that now, but I'd actually like to give more space to Ubuntu now
<Tenkawa> klawd: what error?
<linxeh> KnightStalker: edit the apache config to use mod_userdir and the relavant other settings
<klawd> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: pdo_mysql: Unable to initialize module\nModule compiled with build ID=API20090626,TS\nPHP    compiled with build ID=API20090626,NTS\nThese options need to match
<MikeChelen> kamane: that is unusual, file a bug report and use synaptic meanwhile (there are some other optional package managers too)
<sioux_> i have two files txt(one have 900 lines and other have 4500 lines), i need compare and marge only equal results. Somebody knows some program do that?
<untmdsprt> schlaftier: I have a 500GB external drive
<lxsys> any progress on the ATI drivers yet?? me lappehtop still won't suspend nicely since 9.04 :(
<Tenkawa> klawd: did you compile the originals by hand or install y package?
<schlaftier> untmdsprt: The instructions I read said that you could keep OS X on an external drive, didn't try that though. Firewire or USB is maybe an issue, cf. MikeChelen's answer
<KnightStalker> linxeh: where is apache config,and by using mod_userdir everything will go okay?
<Tenkawa> klawd: sounds like its trying to load up old ones
<klawd> all via packages
<azi> Tenkawa: you know where to find it at least?
<kamane> MikeChelen: this has happened on two computers, one with ubuntu and one with xubuntu. i dont know what to put in the bug report, as its very vague in terms of what happens
<untmdsprt> @schlaftier I'll keep looking to see what I can do
<jo_> Das ist ein Test
<Tenkawa> azi: I think software center/synaptics has it
<linxeh> KnightStalker: by opening up mod_userdir you are allowing users to host their own pages on your site. you have to configure it properly if you want it secure, and you have to trust your users
<falafell> MikeChelen, where do i find .fstab? you don't mean /etc/fstab right?
<untmdsprt> BTW, how do you bold my name when responding to me?
<azi> Tenkawa: flash is actually installed and it worked prior to the update
<KnightStalker> linxeh: oh k,and where was the apache configuration again?
<Tenkawa> azi: yeah..
<linxeh> KnightStalker: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html   <-- this explains how to configure apache, but not the userdir stuff
<DASPRiD> untmdsprt, your client does that
<Tenkawa> azi: I recall it needed to be "re-installed"
<untmdsprt> hmm, ok
<schlaftier> untmdsprt: I just type the first couple of letters and hit <TAB> and my IRC client spells it out for me, then your client knows I'm talking to you
<untmdsprt> schlaftier: like this?
<Tenkawa> klawd: i would check that module through apt-file and make sure the package got updated
<linxeh> KnightStalker: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_userdir.html#userdir  this explains the userdir directive
<schlaftier> untmdsprt: exactly
<untmdsprt> sorry, I haven't used IRC in 10 years
<untmdsprt> trying to get back into it
<linxeh> KnightStalker: you may also wish to read this first - http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/public_html.html
<schlaftier> untmdsprt: no problem
<untmdsprt> schlaftier: thanks, I'll keep reading the Ubuntu forums to see what everyone else has done
<mithradir> hi anyone know what is that "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main'./binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<mithradir> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.'
<pider> can anyone tell me what's wrong in my grub, cannot boot windows! http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rsiABi6Y
<feravoon> Can someone helo me?
<untmdsprt> feravoon: hello
<Astyx> helo feravoon
<schlaftier> untmdsprt: I just keep OS X on a very small partition on the internal drive. You could resize the partitions using Gparted from a live CD (be careful though and make backups)
<klawd> Tenkawa: the php version is the current
<Tenkawa> klawd: including the module packages?
<feravoon> :D can someone help me? i mistyped it sorry
<linux> hi all
<untmdsprt> schlaftier: my OSX needs about 70GB for everything, though I might be able to reduce that by moving my photos
<IdleOne> !ask | feravoon
<ubottu> feravoon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tenkawa> the php5-mysql module specificlt
<harjot> how do i scan over network?
<Tenkawa> er specificly
<linux> i wanna ask one question
<dazzler> is there a way to change the install path for packages with package manager ?
<romankrv> what is better use  apt-get or aptitude?
<klawd> Tenkawa: i just purged and reinstalled php5-memcache but it still doesn't load
<extor> Is there any *nix protection utility similar to smartpar/quickpar which I can use to secure a tarball against future corruption?
<Tenkawa> klawd: same error?
<Tenkawa> klawd: with substituted module of course
<IdleOne> romankrv: both are basically the same, what ever you prefer
<feravoon> i asked the question three times :(  so i am asking again; i have RT73USB wireless card, it works properly in windows. but in ubuntu , internet is very slow. i disabled ipv6 but nothing happened
<linux> is it possible to install,update packages simultaneously like how we install things in windows
<Tenkawa> klawd: checking something too
<unop> linux, not using APT no
<XieConnect> how many frequent Ubuntu developers are there? anyone has the estimate?
<unop> linux, it's to stop database corruption - and a broken system - it's a good thing
<ouyes> I can not set the resolutions to 1280X800 in my virtual system? why ?
<mithradir> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.'
<linux> unop: but one bad thing is that we cnnot stop installation in between like in wndows
<Tenkawa> mithradir: bad sources.list path
<goran> sioux_, have you tried grep -f file1 -x file2
<Tenkawa> oops
<linux>  unop: recently i was updating ubuntu and power get off i have to reinstall ubuntu again
<bastid_raZor> linux: you're comparing apt-get to the way windows installs updates??
<bastid_raZor> linux: wrong.. you can recover an apt-get interruption
<linux> how is that possible
<bastid_raZor> linux: sudo apt-get -f install
<klawd> Tenkawa: i think i'm gonna reinstall ubuntu. or maybe i try kubuntu or mint this time?
<untmdsprt> linux: ROFL
<ohir> bastid_raZor: he's trolling likely
<untmdsprt> why compare Linux and Windows?
<ohir> !ot | untmdsprt
<ubottu> untmdsprt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bastid_raZor> ohir: i agree, i just woke up and figured what a great way to start the morning..
<linux> <bastid_raZor> me new to linux sorry
<Tenkawa> klawd: shouldnt need to but good luck though
<bastid_raZor> klawd: you can install kubuntu beside ubuntu or remove ubuntu and put kubuntu in its place.. with out reinstalling
<Tenkawa> gotta run.. bbl all
<klawd> bastid_raZor: how?
<IdleOne> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<bastid_raZor> klawd: to install kubuntu you would install kubuntu-desktop
<imgarysmith> how to do navigate to a specific file in the terminal?
<bastid_raZor> klawd: and to remove gnome.. follow the link IdleOne gave
<michal_> cześć geje
<klawd> ok,thanks
<IdleOne> imgarysmith: cd /path/to/file
<unop> linux, well, yes, any interruptions to an installation process leave the database locked - but usually it's recoverable and there is NEVER a need for a complete reinstall
<bastid_raZor> klawd: at the login menu you will have options to choice which you want to use.
<michal_> how?
<michal_> spierdalać
<linux> when i was updating update the downloads of packages was completed and it was installing it suddenly power goes off now is it possible to recover
<bastid_raZor> choose
<IdleOne> !cz | michal_
<ubottu> michal_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<michal_> fuck you son of a bitch!!!!
<klawd> bastid_raZor: is mint any good?
<imgarysmith> idleone not working, i must be doing something wrong
<linux> <unop>  when i was updating update the downloads of packages was completed and it was installing it suddenly power goes off now is it possible to recover
<unop> linux, yes.. usually it is a matter of running this command.    sudo dpkg --configure -a;  sudo aptitude install
<bastid_raZor> klawd: i have never tried mint.
<linux> ok
<KnightStalker> !fa | knightstalker
<bastid_raZor> linux: normally, you will get prompted with a solution when apt-get/aptitude encounters errors.
<AcolyteVersion1> klawd: I'm a big fan of Linux Mint.  Great OS.  I think Ubutu 10.04 is the first Ubuntu where I've not immediately jumped over to the new release of Mint.  Brilliant switcher distro.
<KnightStalker> !pe | knightstalker
<ubuntunewbie> I going to upgrade to lucid 10.04 , which one i should choose ? Ext3 or Ext4 ?
<bazhang> KnightStalker, /msg ubottu
<imgarysmith> any help in terminal?
<KnightStalker> k
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie, ext4
<IdleOne> imgarysmith: what file you looking for?
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang : oh , is it stable ?
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie, yes
<linux> <bastid_raZor> is it possible to update in time specific seasons
<imgarysmith> idleone i downloaded the gdesklets pack. it is now located in the downloads folder, im trying to run it to install it
<AcolyteVersion1> This may be a daft question, but is there anyway of truly completely uninstalling Rhythmbox?
<bastid_raZor> linux: i don't understand the question.
<klawd> AcolyteVersion1: can it be installed alongside ubuntu like kubuntu?
<linux> the file to update is too long and cant install all at once
<IdleOne> imgarysmith: sudo apt-get install gdeskets
<imgarysmith> idleone thanks but if i wanted to locate to the file, how o i do that
<IdleOne> imgarysmith: locate gdesklets.deb
<AcolyteVersion1> Klawd: Do you mean as a desktop session?  Or as a new partition?  If as a new partition, whilst I've not tried personally, I can't see why it'd be a problem.  If as a desktop session, then I don't think that's doable.
<reactor> guys?
<unop> imgarysmith,  cd ~/Desktop/downloads;
<imgarysmith> idleone thanks
<IdleOne> imgarysmith: it should be in ~/Downloads
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang : ext4 is faster on boot up ?
<aurilliance> I'm downloading a driver from http://home.eeti.com.tw/web20/eGalaxTouchDriver/linuxDriver.htm. It is in a tar.gz format, how to I "install" the driver???
<reactor> can u tell me where's the original kernel configuration is stored?
<klawd> AcolyteVersion1: huh. ok. i think i'm just gonna try
<unop> IdleOne, it's unlikely that locate would find it - if he's just downloaded it
<bastid_raZor> linux: i'm not sure that makes sense either.
<IdleOne> unop: true
<imgarysmith> thanks idleone and unop  i didnt add in the ~/
<AcolyteVersion1> Klawd: Good luck.  Again, if it's partitioning, you may have to manually specify them, but it shouldn't be an issue.
<bastid_raZor> !mintsupport > klawd
<ubottu> klawd, please see my private message
<bbdude> Uh
<bbdude> can anyone help me here?
<ikonia> if you ask a question
<IdleOne> maybe
<bbdude> Okay
<bbdude> I just installed ubuntu via wubi on a pent 4 1.7 with 512 mb of ram
<bbdude> and
<bbdude> everything's real slow
<bbdude> it took 20 minutes to install the flash plugin in firefox
<mman> hi, could anyone help me with sound manager ??
<nagydann> you should have installed Xubuntu
<ouyes> BluntObject, how to ?"You can use shared folders with VirtualBox"?
<aurilliance> I'm downloading a driver from http://home.eeti.com.tw/web20/eGalaxTouchDriver/linuxDriver.htm. It is in a tar.gz format, how to I "install" the driver???
<nagydann> That's much faster
<bbdude> I don't understand though
<linux> is it possible to update half today and other next day and renaming on next day because my net speed is slow it takes time to download and almost 2hrs to install them
<ocatacoo> how do I :simple question: how do I change plymouth to use one of my images
<Daekdroom> linux, unfortunatelly not..
<ikonia> linux: splitting updates is not a good idea
<linux> but my speed is slow
<nagydann> Ubuntu (because of Gnome GUI) is not for slow hardwares.
<linux> no other solution
<bbdude> how is XP faster than ubuntu on this computer
<Daekdroom> bbdude, XP was released back in 2001.
<IdleOne> linux: in the Update Manager you can select what packages you want to install be selecting or deselecting the check box next to them. Like ikonia just mentioned it is not a good idea in any OS to split updates
<ikonia> nagydann: that's nonsense, gnome will work fine, and the definition of slow is subjective
<mman> hi, could anyone help me with sound manager ??
<Daekdroom> bbdude, and comes with almost no usable function. You have to download and install everything
<AcolyteVersion1> So, does anyone have any tips on actually getting rid of RhythmBox?  Problem is, RB keeps force closing on me, but I can't just do a fresh install, as every time I try, it restores my previous settings.  Have tried clearing the files in .gconf and in .local, but no luck.
<nagydann> Try Xubuntu! That will do the job!
<bbdude> yes, but ubuntu is coming off as bloated right now
<ocatacoo> can anyone help with plymouth
<Daekdroom> bbdude, It runs faster than Vista/7 for me :P
<ikonia> bbdude: what video card do you have ?
<bbdude> 9800 pro
<nagydann> The definition on definition is subjective too.
<ikonia> bbdude: what make is that ?
<bbdude> ati.
<invzim> After horrible upgrade from karmic to lucid, I find a weird workaround. KDM screen used to blink when I logged in and a fatal X server was logged. So I stopped kdm, rmmod savage (video driver), modprobe savagefb, and type startx from the console instead of going to kdm. And now I am running here! What is going on? How can I make it work the right way?
<ikonia> nagydann: don't be smart
<IdleOne> bbdude: since you just installed via wubi I would remove it and do a !dualboot
<costre> The visual crap in ubuntu was fun for about two weeks ... then I started stripping it down to the essentials, less is more
<linux> <IdleOne> i understand but for me it take 4 hrs to just download and other 3hrs to install
<bbdude> remove... what? the whole OS?
<compaq> google chrome is awesome
<m3asmi> I've problem to connect to my LAMP !!!! firefox return "Firefox ne peut établir de connexion avec le serveur à l'adresse localhost."
<costre> linux, That's why I love sweden .. optical fibers for everyone!
<IdleOne> linux: well, we told you how you could do it and we gave you the warning about it's dangers. the system is yours and you may admin it how you please
<bastid_raZor> linux: i can only guess you're talking about the initial updates from a fresh install?
<Igramul> Hi, what could be the problem, if transfers via cifs are exremely slow (1 MB/s on a GBit connection). Server is Ubuntu 10.04 Server, Client is Ubuntu 10.04 desktop.
<t0mm13b> hi...
<Micc> why do I get this error when running apt-get update ? karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<compaq> my internet is very fast, cogeco in ontario uses fiber optics for everyone too
<t0mm13b> is there anywhere I can obtain a kernel config for Ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> t0mm13b: /proc/config.gz
<t0mm13b> there is no proc/config.gz present? Stock kernel
<bbdude> IdleOne, could you clarify please
<unop> Micc, you've enabled a third-party repository for which you haven't installed a public key
<Igramul> t0mm13b, look in /boot
<imaginativeone> 10.4 crashed my system
<imaginativeone> Is there an easy way to recover?
<ocatacoo> micc the key is not matching or installed
<IdleOne> bbdude: actually I can't. I may have misspoken when I suggested dual boot. sorry :/
<bbdude> hmm
<compaq> Micc, I get it all the time too, even after I install the key.  I guess you have to regenerate the key every time
<unimatrix9> hi there
<bbdude> I just don't understand why ubuntu is being so jarringly clunky
<IdleOne> bbdude: ikonia knows his stuff I would continue to consult him
<unimatrix9> what could i use to benchmark pc' s with ubuntu ( beside phoronix, wich is a bit to heavy )
<bbdude> Alright
<ocatacoo> check the package on launchpad
<Micc> How do I regenerate the key?
<linux> <IdleOne> i want to update from 9.04 t0 10 and there was no system for selecting specific packages
<compaq> Micc, if you are done installing from them, you could just comment out that source and then you would get the error, I just ignore the error myself, hehe
<unimatrix9> ikonia is the best !
<ouyes> How to share files with my virtual xp?
<linux> <bastid_raZor> i want to update from 9.04 t0 10 and there was no system for selecting specific packages
<Micc> how do I ignore the error? It stops everyhing else from updating.
<unimatrix9> ouyes : virtualbox?
<feravoon> i have rt73usb wireless card. I have very slow internet in ubuntu. But it works properly under windows. I tried to disable ipv6 but nothing changed. can someone help me?
<ouyes> unimatrix9, yes
<compaq> linucks, you can just type in apt-get dist-upgrade
<bastid_raZor> linux: correct, you will need to download them all. and upgrade is a major ordeal and requires a large download and a somewhat lengthy install
<ikonia> bbdude: it's quite possible that everything is not slow, and it all just seems slow due to your video card not being configured correctly or fully supported
<compaq> linux, you just type apt-get dist-upgrade, or you can you update manager
<ikonia> bbdude:  a lot of people complain of their system running slow, when it's actually running fast, however the visuals are running slow, making it appear slow
<ouyes> unimatrix9, I have installed xp under ubuntu via virtualbox , but I do not know how to share files between them?
<bbdude> actually the visuals work great
<bastid_raZor> compaq: dist-upgrade will not upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<bbdude> but
<compaq> ikonia, that sound slow to me
<ikonia> compaq: what ?
<bbdude> perhaps, if I install ATI's official drivers?
<ikonia> bbdude: whoaaa there
<compaq> bastid_raZor, yeah right, how do you do it on the command line then?:
<Nikole_TheBest> ikonia hi
<linux> <compaq> what will that do
<compaq> bastid_raZor, oh I see
<ocatacoo> does anyone or can anyone help with plymouth
<ikonia> bbdude: have you enabled the ati drivers in the hardware driver tool ?
<ikonia> Nikole_TheBest: hello
<Daekdroom> bbdude, 9800 PRO isn't supported by the lastest ATI drivers
<bastid_raZor> compaq: sudo do-release-upgrade   ..is a method
<bbdude> ikonia: lemme check
<t0mm13b> Igramul: no... no config.gz
<compaq> linux, forget it, my bad, I thought you wanted to do it to 10.0.4, look at what bastid_raZor said
<t0mm13b> Igramul: not in /boot
<madadam> Hi! I have a little problem with 3d rendering  http://paste.ubuntu.com/438337/ Someone could give me an hand?
<ouyes> how to get hardware decoding in smplayer, I have an ati vga card
<bbdude> daekdroom: there's legacy drivers I believe still available on ati's site
<feravoon> why do you keep ignoring me?
<Daekdroom> bbdude, they're compatible only up to 9.04 release, tho
<Igramul> t0mm13b, config-somversionnumber-generic
<unimatrix9> install vboxgeustadditions
<compaq> ikonia, my visuals speeded up, all I had to was switch from firefox to chrome
<AcolyteVersion1> ouyes: In the VM settings, try making the XP VM use a bridged adapter.  The XP VM will then show up on your local network and can share files then as you would any other PC on the network.  I've always found that easier to set up than VBox Guest Sharing, at least over on Vista.
<bbdude> daekdroom: true, but whatever works :D
<t0mm13b> Igramul: in /boot?
<sharkzz> hye all...
<unimatrix9> ouyes : boot up your xp and install the tool
<ikonia> compaq: I'm not sure how that's relevant to any of the current discussion
<Daekdroom> bbdude, I'd honestly give the r300g driver a shot
<compaq> ikonia, or I could turn of compiz and run metacity, but I love the scale feature
<Igramul> t0mm13b, yes, in /boot - those should be the configurations of the default kernels
<laen> Just installed FreeNX on a fresh 10.04 desktop according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX#Installing%20the%20FreeNX%20server%20on%20Ubuntu%20Lucid%20(10.04) ..but it's not working, there's no NX configuration in sshd_config, and there's no nx process?
<compaq> ikonia, ok, excuse me
<ikonia> compaq: again, I don't know why are you are telling me this
<unimatrix9> ouyes : VBoxGuestAdditions
<queljin> t0mm13b, default kernel configs are in /boot
<ZykoticK9> ouyes, I've only heard of that being possible with nvidia and vdpau - good luck.
<t0mm13b> Igramul: thanks! ;)
<compaq> ikonia, ok forget it
<queljin> t0mm13b, try "ls -la /boot/config-`uname -r`"
<t0mm13b> queljin: thanks
<bbdude> daekdroom: r300g? Those custom drivers of some sort?
<feravoon> hello
<ouyes> unimatrix9, how to install it? install it in ubuntu?
<Daekdroom> bbdude, a very bleeding edge driver that uses a new mesa architecture
<linux> <compaq><bastid_raZor> is it possible to download all packages one day and then save or something like that so that i can install them on another day
<needhelp> hi guys
<needhelp> i need help with installing ubuntu. Right now i have ubuntu 9.10 and i want to have a fresh install of 10.04
<ocatacoo> maddam, looks like the gfx card does not support it or the driver needs update
<sharkzz> Kubuntu 10.04 LTS...have problm..after login desktop or loading desktop..
<feravoon> beni anlayabilen var mı ?
<IdleOne> linux: you could download the Alternate CD and do an upgrade with the cd
<needhelp> some how, my usb boot isn't working, i've always used usb boot but this time it gives boot error, i think it has something to do with my motherboard :-/
<needhelp> and i don't have a cd-rom.
<IdleOne> !alternate > linux
<ubottu> linux, please see my private message
<PrebenR> Why doesn't "search local" work in resolve.conf so that I can withe ssh machine in stead of ssh machine.local
<bbdude> daekdroom: how do I get it?
<sharkzz> Kubuntu 10.04 LTS...have problm..after login desktop or loading desktop..
<Daekdroom> bbdude, google for xorg-edgers PPA
<sharkzz> anybody...can help me..@
<compaq> linux, yeah, I want to do that now too.  I guess you run the apt-get install command, take not of the files it downloads, and then wget them one by one, for install later.  But I wish there was a better way.  Let me know if you find one
<needhelp> is there a way to make the usb live and maybe insert a grub entry so that it loads the usb? Booting from usb may not be happening due to bios issues, since the flash disks
<AcolyteVersion1> well, I guess I give up on RhythmBox for now.  I'll have to jump ship to Exaile :-\  Cannot work out how to get rid of these segmentation errors, and reinstalling just reloads the old configs.  *sigh*
<unimatrix9> ouyes : VBoxGuestAdditions , you boot the virtual xp and install it there
<anodesni> My gnome systray is messed up, now the mail icon is gone (for chatting), but sometimes the network applet is gone. By gone I mean that it displays a blank area instead of an icon and it has lost its function.
<compaq> linux, I want to download and store all those things I install after a fresh install, like mplayer, and flash, and then next time I install, I can install without the internet
<nigelb> Is there a problem with windows 7 overwriting grub2 every time I boot into windows 7? I keep running into it
<feravoon> sesimi duyan var mıı?
<ouyes> unimatrix9, you mean it is a xp software?
<ocatacoo> ubottu where can I find help with plymouth
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<needhelp> anyone???
<Ganon_> Hi there, I've got some problems with my ATI Radeon HD 3850 and Ubuntu 10.04.. The official driver from ATI slows down my framerate to 1100 per 5 seconds.. But without the driver, I don't have direct rendering.. but a framerate of 5300 per 5 seconds..
<sharkzz> yea..
<ocatacoo> needhelp whats up?
<AcolyteVersion1> nigelb: I've had a dual boot of Win7 & Ubuntu.  7 wrecked grub the first boot, but after I restored Grub via LiveCD, it didn't overwrite it again.
<compaq> needhelp, sorry but, why do you want to boot from usb, especially if your bios doesn't support it?
<anodesni> can anybody help me fix the systray?
<linux> <compaq> me too lets see if it is possible
<nigelb> AcolyteVersion1: hm, its rewriting on every boot into windows 7
<needhelp> compaq: well it used to boot from it previously
<feravoon> hello
<compaq> needhelp, oh, so your bios does support it
<tyranos> PrebenR,  you can use the ~/.ssh/config file to store hosts and usernames and other options as well
<unimatrix9> ouyes : yes , start virtualbox
<sharkzz> hello feravoon..
<unimatrix9> ouyes : did you start it?
<sharkzz> that right..
<ocatacoo> have you changed boot order or settings in bios
<compaq> needhelp, maybe you should make your boot usb again, such as if you pulled it out during a copy operation
<Adola> Hi!  I need to grab a number at the very end of a file.  (It's the temp of my GPU, a read out from ATIconfig)  is there anyway I can use the command line for that?
<imgarysmith> how do i install a tar.gz file when i am in the folder it is located?
<ouyes> unimatrix9, yes
<feravoon> my internet is vey slow comparing to speed in windows. why is that?
<IdleOne> !compile | imgarysmith
<ubottu> imgarysmith: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<AcolyteVersion1> nigelb: Just to double check, are you actually repairing grub2 or are you using something like EasyBCD in Windows to try and add the Linux boot option?
<unimatrix9> ouyes : one other qeustion ., did you install the version in ubuntu or downloaded the commercial one from virtualbox webpage?
<Ganon_> anyone??
<nigelb> AcolyteVersion1: I'm booting into live cd and repairing grub2
<pompa> hi everyone, I was testing irssi a bit, but let's take the occasion to ask why the hell Ubuntu One is not working...
<sharkzz> yup
<unimatrix9> the commercial one has more options, i dont know if you can share files with the open version in repositorie of ubuntu
<unimatrix9> any way
<sharkzz> Ganon_
<nigelb> AcolyteVersion1: did that thrice
<ouyes> unimatrix9, just sudo apt-get install ......
<imgarysmith> that only tells me how to unpack it, how do i install it
<ouyes> ah no
<ocatacoo> idle one where can I find help with plymouth
<ouyes> unimatrix9, I installed it in the software center
<unimatrix9> ouyes : in the menu you see file, then go there and to virtula media manager
<feravoon> my internet is vey slow comparing to speed in windows. why is that?
<AcolyteVersion1> nigelb: Ah.  Just checking, 'cause I tried the EasyBCD route at first with no joy.  I'm.. honestly stumped then.  I've had to restore Grub2 for an XP and Win7 dual boot, but every time, the restore stuck and didn't have to do it again.
<PrebenR> hi. I'm trying to setup the system so I can ssh MachineX and not have to type MachineX.local (or .lan). I thought a search local in /etc/resolve.conf would work, but no ..
<IdleOne> ocatacoo: ask a question and if someone here knows they will help
<unimatrix9> ouyes : open virtual media manager
<bastidrazor> imgarysmith: read the README that was unpacked from the tar.gz
<sharkzz> Kubuntu 10.04 LTS...have problm..after login desktop or loading desktop..
<sharkzz> White screen..
<imgarysmith> bastidrazor there is no readme file
<sharkzz> Kubuntu 10.04 LTS...have problm..after login desktop or loading desktop..
<sharkzz> White screen..
<bastidrazor> imgarysmith: then you need instructions from the website you downloaded it from
<sharkzz> anybody can help.?
<linux> is it possible to save the packages,apps what we download by sudo install apt-get command
<sharkzz> y..
<feravoon> my internet is vey slow comparing to speed in windows. why is that?
<imgarysmith> bastidrazor ill check that now, thanks
<tyranos> adola, cat filename | tail -n 1 | awk '{print $#}' , replace # with col num of the string you want if they are separated with whitspace
<unimatrix9> and see if there is an option for add , and add the VBoxGeustAdditions ( if its there )
<iflema> !repeat | feravoon
<ubottu> feravoon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nigelb> AcolyteVersion1: something wrong with my win7 then, sigh
<iflema> linux /var/apt/cache is where they end up
<unimatrix9> add the VBoxGeustAdditions.iso
<unimatrix9> ouyes : is it there?
<unimatrix9> ouyes : CD/DVD Images
<iflema> linux sorry.... /var/cache/apt
<vbl> <imgarysmith> what package are you trying to install??
<AcolyteVersion1> nigelb: If it's any help, I remember reading something about Win7 storing the boot info on a small separate partition, rather than just on C as in Vista.  Maybe it's worth digging about in GParted and seeing if there's anything wonky with the partitions in there.
<compaq> linux, you can do it with wget
<feravoon> ubottu: but i thought it is a simple question for people here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nigelb> AcolyteVersion1: I'll try that, thanks :)
<linux> but they must be removed after installation iflema
<sharkzz> yea...
<sharkzz> wget apps...
<imaginativeone> I seem to have lost a drive.  How do I get it back?
<iflema> linux if you clean them out.... yeah
<linux> <compaq> what will this do and how
<ocatacoo> feravoon what was the question?
<AcolyteVersion1> nigelb: No problem, and good luck.  Sorry I can't be more help.  If memory serves, the Win7 partition I'm talking about was pretty tiny.  About 100MB or possibly less.  Hope you can get things sorted :)
<linux> <iflema> so how ill save them
<feravoon> ocatacoo: my internet is very slow comparing to that in windows
<nigelb> AcolyteVersion1: thanks mate, hope so
<ouyes> unimatrix9, yes I see
<iflema> linux they should remain until you manually clean basically
<IdleOne> linux: I believe you can also do sudo apt-get upgrade -d
<ouyes> unimatrix9, I see my xp
<compaq> ok type in apt-get install gcc and then when it get to the stage where you see get:1, 2, 3, ...hit ctrl +c to interrupt
<ouyes> unimatrix9, it is there
<ocatacoo> make sure you are not using a proxy
<compaq> Linux, apt is running wget at that point and so you can do the same yourself
<IdleOne> linux: the -d switch should download only
<ocatacoo> are you static or dynamic?
<compaq> IdleOne, woow, thanks
<linux> <IdleOne> will it save example vlc hot to save
<geez> The update manager wants me 2 upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04LTS. The website says the stable dist came out Apr. 29. Is this safe?
<unimatrix9> ouyes : did you add the VBoxGuestAdditions.iso ? could you find it?
<linux> how to save sorry
<AcolyteVersion1> Well, got to run.  Good luck to nigelb, and thanks to anyone who took a look at the RyhtmBox problem for me.  Might try back later if I feel like fighting RB again :p.
<iflema> linux they go stale any way..... if ya wanna split the upgrade (not recommended or do it asap) apt-get upgrade -d will download only
<IdleOne> linux: what do you save?
<compaq> IdleOne, what do you use the -d switch with?
<ouyes> unimatrix9, how to add  VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
<coz_> geez,   in all honesty I would recomment downloading the cd for ubuntu 10.04  .. backup what you need to and clean install  instead of upgrading
<iflema> linux and when finished downloading next time you issue ap-get upgrade itll do it
<compaq> IdleOne, oh, I got it I think
<IdleOne> compaq: I have never used it. man apt-get to read more about it
<bbdude> daekdroom I'm getting a no pubkey error
<geez> Thnx.
<coz_> geez,   that was suppose to be "recommend:  :)
<imaginativeone_> hi everyone
<tmas> My ubuntu machine doesn't even boot
<IdleOne> linux: what do you mean by will it save?
<tmas> can someone help?
<unimatrix9> ouyes : boot your virtual xp
<imaginativeone_> my hd is touchy and I want to preserve my Ubuntu the way it is
<imaginativeone_> how do I do that?
<feravoon> ocatacoo: i am not using a proxy an i am dynamic
<pallgone> tmas: please describe
<tmas> I've got a MacBook Pro with Ubuntu 10.04 installed on an external disk
<ouyes> unimatrix9, I have boot it already
<tmas> I boot to that partition,
<compaq> But the d switch doesn't download the dependencies, and it does say where they go, but I guess you can easily figure that one out
<tmas> then it goes to black
<tmas> and cursor
<unimatrix9> then in the menu you see Devices , click it and you see
<tmas> can't type commands
<oCean_> !enter | tmas
<ubottu> tmas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unimatrix9> install guest additions
<tmas> sorry
<ouyes> unimatrix9, I can see my xp in the media manager
<Daekdroom> bbdude, the page has a key for you to add.
<unimatrix9> hmm
<linux> <IdleOne>save so that we can install it again without download
<tmas> I'm using rEFIt to boot from the disk
<bbdude> oh
<compaq> Linux, all the files you install are located in  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<tmas> I have a feeling my cd is messed up, so I'm burning a new one.
<ocatacoo> feravoon are you using linux in a vm in windows or another OS
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<oCean_> !md5 | tmas
<ubottu> tmas: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<raddy> Please help me
<ocatacoo> ok
<vega> !ask | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ouyes> raddy, just ask you question
<IdleOne> linux: after you download the updates they will be stored in /
<tmas> Thanks
<raddy> Ubuntu always boots without window manager for a specific user.
<IdleOne> linux: /var/cache/apt/archives/ sorry
<raddy> Everytime i iam manually activating desktop effects
<tmas> I'm checking the md5 now.
<feravoon> ocatacoo: no its not virtual
<raddy> Then it gets resolved.
<ocatacoo> is that the way the wm is set for that user account
<tmas> I'm gonna swith over to another computer real quick...
<raddy> It only happens in specific user
<linux> <compaq><IdleOne> which formate it will be i mean .deb
<raddy> Pleas help
<IdleOne> linux: yes they will be .deb files
<compaq> linux, deb,
<ouyes> raddy, try to make your question short and clear and most importantly all in a line
<bbdude> Daekdroom: there's no key on the site
<imaginativeone_> how do I move to Ubuntu settings off of my main hard drive?
<Daekdroom> bbdude, are you on the launchpad page?
<bbdude> yes
<bondiblueos9> how can I list all the files in a directory, just like the output of tar -tf archive.tar
<bbdude> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/drivers-only
<Daekdroom> bbdude, there should be
<ocatacoo> raddy it sounds like the window manager for that account is different
<linux> ok thnx u both
<masterslakk> bondiblueos9, ls -a
<ouyes> raddy, I do not know what to do , but I think you need a new driver
<Daekdroom> bbdude, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<raddy> ubuntu always boots without window manager for a specific user, each time i am manually activating desktop effects.
<Daekdroom> bbdude, under technical details
<sr_rules> imaginativeone _ , copy your Home folder somewhere else
<r2pashto> raddy: have you tried moving /home/<user>/.gnome2/ out of the way? it'll require you to re-setup the effects (and basic environment), but it will reset the session and startup stuff
<Yautja_Cetanu> Hi, I'm trying to downgrade 10.04 to 9:10, I have the installer and I'm in the "select partitions" bit. I don't need my data. Can I just write over /dev/sda5/ with 9:10 and expect things to just work?
<ouyes> unimatrix9, any further tips?
<bondiblueos9> masterslakk, no that just lists all the files in the current directory
<ouyes> unimatrix9, I can see my xp
<oCean_> bondiblueos9: "ls -1" ?
<r2pashto> raddy: so "mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2.bak", and then logout and log back in
<masterslakk> bondiblueos9, what are you trying to do again?
<compaq> linux, so when we do a fresh install, we could just do apt-get clean, which deletes all the files in that directory, and then when we install flash, and mplayer, and whatever, we can just cp those files, and then take that directory to another fresh install, and do dpkg -i /dir/*deb
<masterslakk> bondiblueos9, man ls
<unimatrix9> what could i use to benchmark pc' s with ubuntu ( beside phoronix, wich is a bit to heavy )
<bondiblueos9> masterslakk, oCean_ : image that you've got a directory with subdirectories etc and you have put it into a tar archive with tar -cf archive.tar mydirectory
<bondiblueos9> I want what tar -tf archive.tar would output
<raddy> r2pashto: Yeah, that may resolve my problem, but i don't wanna resetup everything, as this setup continues from 9.04
<tmas> back
<bondiblueos9> maybe fine
<bondiblueos9> *find
<masterslakk> bondiblueos9, like direct output to another file?
<ocatacoo> raddy what wm do you use
<linux> compaq  do dpkg -i /dir/*deb what this do
<bondiblueos9> masterslakk that would be ideal yes
<compaq> it will install all those deb packages
<raddy> ocatacoo: wm provided by compiz
<masterslakk> bondiblueos9, then you do command and append this "> filename.txt"
<r2pashto> raddy: understood ... sounds like you have a session-manager issue ... I'm not familiar enough with the session management to know how to fine-tune control it, sorry
<oCean_> bondiblueos9: list subdirectories? You could use "ls -alR" (recursive) or a find command: "find ."
<IdleOne> linux: after you run sudo apt-get upgrade -d   and you want to install those debs that have been downloaded you will run sudo apt-get upgrade --no-download (that will install the debs that have been already downloaded)
<raddy> r2pashto: Ohhh
<ocatacoo> you mean gnome
<masterslakk> bondiblueos9, that will print the output into a file to look at... then look at it by cat filename.txt
<pompa> pompa
<bondiblueos9> masterslakk, oCean_ : thanks, I think  find mydirectory will do what I want
<compaq> linux, apt-get is a script, it does wget to download the files, and some other program to calculated dependencies and wget those files too, and then it does dpkg -i all those packages it downloads
<Yautja_Cetanu> Could anyone help me with downgrading lucid?
<ocatacoo> compiz runs under gnome in 9.04
<masterslakk> bondiblueos9, soz if no help. i don't think i understand you fully.
<pompa> pompa
<tmas> the cd was fine...
<coz_> raddy,   do you have compiz set up in session startup  for the other users?
<x9> Hi all, I have a permissions-related problem (I'm fairly new to linux, and have to do everything via a command line becuase it's a webserver). I've installed a package for Python called Twisted, but the program I'm trying to run can't access the package file[s]. It runs fine as root, but it's a webserver, so I'd rather that it didn't run as root. I know that i need to change the permissions for the twisted package[s], I just don't know where they are or what permissi
<xangua> !downgrade | Yautja_Cetanu
<ubottu> Yautja_Cetanu: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<oCean_> Yautja_Cetanu: downgrading not supported
<compaq> Yautja_Cetanu, what happenned
<r2pashto> question: periodically I see smbd, nmbd, and mysql running; I've used update-rc.d and can verify that all of the /etc/rc?.d/K* scripts are correct (and no S*) scripts. I *think* the apps are being started coming out of a suspend (s2r), but I can't verify. What *other* mechanisms are used to start services? (I can stop them manually every time with no problem, but I shouldn't need to.)
<Yautja_Cetanu> Basically I installed a graphics card driver for the GMA 500 on 10.04
<tmas> can someone help?
<Yautja_Cetanu> and now there is a blank screen... I know it works on 9.10
<alireza> hi
<raddy> coz: for other users means? in other users compiz gets enabled automatically without any issues, but the other user is a fresh user.
<linux> <IdleOne>compaq sudo apt-get install vlc -d is this ok to save and install
<Yautja_Cetanu> I don't mind losing all my data on ubuntu (I have win 7 dual booted) but I don't want to break my system!
<oCean_> tmas: dont ask for help, just ask your question every 15 minutes or so. Try to keep description in one single line
<alireza> hoe to install cs4 in system
<tmas> I already asked.
<tmas> I was on a different computer though.
<tmas> I guess I'll ask again
<compaq> linux, apt-ger install -d vlc
<coz_> alireza,   mm you will have to use wine for that ...other than that .. I am not sure  I dont use photoshop on linux
<compaq> linux, it will not install just download
<coz_> alireza,  you could go to #winehq  channel to ask
<Yautja_Cetanu> compaq, unless you know of a "System Restore" kind of function in ubuntu?
<raddy> Only weird thing is, when i reconfigure compiz using Desktop Effects, why is it not being remembered?
<IdleOne> linux: linux: that will install vlc, not sure if using the -d switch with apt-get install is necessary because the .deb will automatically be saved in  /var/cache/apt/archives
<linux> compaq where it will be downloaded
<sr_rules> use Remastersys as an alternative for "System restore"
<compaq> Yautja_Cetanu, why dont you use lucid it is newer
<alireza> ok
<Yautja_Cetanu> compaq, Well I might use lucid if I can find a way to fix it
<compaq> linux, man...we already mentioned /var/cache/apt/archives
<r2pashto> raddy: is it possible perms of files under .gnome2 (or neighboring directories) are incorrect? again, not knowing all the inner workings, I may be wrong, but if the files are unwritable then it may remember just long enough to work *now* but now save them for future use.
<tmas> I have a MacBook Pro with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and rEFIt. When it boots, it goes to the rEFIt menu. I select Ubuntu and it goes to a black screen with a white underscore-style cursor. I can't type any commands.
<compaq> Yautja_Cetanu, what is problem
<Yautja_Cetanu> compaq but currently it starts with a black screen (I installed  some GMA 500 drivers and they arn't that great yet)
<tertl3> Lucid is 2 year support
<tmas> My install cd was perfectly good, too.
<ocatacoo> raddy try sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow log out then log in it will give you a wm for that acct
<x9> I have a permissions-related problem (I'm fairly new to linux, and have to do everything via a command line becuase it's a webserver). I've installed a package for Python called Twisted, but the program I'm trying to run can't access the package file[s]. It runs fine as root, but it's a webserver, so I'd rather that it didn't run as root. I know that i need to change the permissions for the twisted package[s], I just don't know where they are or what permissions to u
<alireza> how to unlock iphone 3gs 3.1.3
 * tmas needs help
<compaq> Yautja_Cetanu, why don't you do apt-get remove
<Yautja_Cetanu> compaq I know 9.10 works with the graphics card
<IdleOne> alireza: We don't support iphones or unlock them here
<ouyes> unimatrix9, thanks
<mkhanyisi> tertl3, not 3?
<xangua> tertl3: 3 years for desktop and 5 for server
<compaq> alireza, you should have bought ipaq
<Yautja_Cetanu> compaq I'll try that but I don't fully understand command line stuff
<ocatacoo> raddy moreinfo you will need to run sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop after login to not get prompt
<oCean_> x9: the user running the webserver has to have access to the files. Besides that, the webserver has to be configured so that scripts are allowed to be executed in a certain directory
<pompa> pompa: test
<r2pashto> x9: there are a couple of ways to find where it is located; first, if it's an executable in your path, "which <app-name>" will give you the full path; if it's a file itself, a quick way to find out what files a specific package includes is by using "dpkg-query -L <pkg-name>" (you may want to add "| less" to page through it all)
<pompa> pompa
<raddy> ocatacoo: What prompt?
<bastidrazor> x9: sudo dpkg -L packagename   ..will list where all the filse went
<pompa> anyone using irssi?
<linux> <IdleOne> compaq will it seen after the download get complete
 * tmas still needs help
<compaq> Yautja_Cetanu, you can hit ctrl+alt+f1, actually f1 thru to f6, they are all command lines for you to use, even when you don't have desktop.  Then do apt-get remove brooken-driver, and then apt-get install the one that works, and then do /etc/init.d/gdm restart, or just reboot
<r2pashto> bastidrazor: do you really need sudo in that one?
<oCean_> x9:  a fairly extensive description of linux permissions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
 * tmas is asking his question again now
<tmas> I have a MacBook Pro with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and rEFIt. When it boots, it goes to the rEFIt menu. I select Ubuntu and it goes to a black screen with a white underscore-style cursor. I can't type any commands. Oh, my install CD was perfectly good, MD5 matched.
<tmas> Please help.
<Yautja_Cetanu> compaq this is the thing, there arn't any drivers that work :( its why i want
<bastidrazor> r2pashto: no, you are correct. x9 no sudo needed for dpkg -L
<Yautja_Cetanu> compaq wanted to downgrade
<oCean_> tmas: stop repeating
<r2pashto> tmas: can you boot to the cd and have everything work?
<tmas> perfectly.
<ocatacoo> raddy: it will give the gwm before login
<dhdev> Hi all
<pompa> pompa
<Yautja_Cetanu> compaq apparantly the driver that is available for gma 500 doesn't work with xserver 1.7
<pompa> test
<compaq> Yautja_Cetanu, I am sure there are driver that DO work, but anyway, just pop in your karmic cd, and do a fresh install, reformat the ubuntu partitions
<oCean_> pompa: this is not the channel for testing
<oCean_> !it > pompa
<ubottu> pompa, please see my private message
<euthymos> hi I've messed up my "mysql-server" installation and I would like to reinstall it from scratch. I deleted config files and /var/lib/mysql data directory, but when I reinstall it, if I start the daemon it keeps on complaining there's something wrong
<ocatacoo> thats why I was asking what wm you are using
<Yautja_Cetanu> compaq https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo#lucid
<dhdev> does anyone know how to get 10.4 wireless working on a Dell 1545?
<DASPRiD> there's a 40th month in the year?
<pompa> I know, sorry I just started a new chan for that. Sorry again
<euthymos> can someone help me?
<compaq> Yautja_Cetanu, I don't know if this is good advice for you, but I had same problem with my video card, the driver worked, but I couldn't turn on desktop effects, so I switched to debian
<Yautja_Cetanu> compaq ok, if I reformat the ubuntu thing, reinstall with 9.10 it will just work?
<Irunongames> eurytus,  are you using ubuntu server edition?
<sr_rules> euthymos , sudo apt-get purge mysql-server ; sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<r2pashto> tmas: is this a fresh install (first time booting to it) or has it worked previously and has recently stopped working?
<compaq> Yautja_Cetanu, if it worked for you before than it will work again
<euthymos> sr_rules: already done it :(
<tmas-laptop> fresh install.
<tmas-desktop> tmas-laptop is my laptop sorry for the double
<cats> ai
<imaginativeone_> how do I move my ubuntu settings?
<Guest39185> anybody use backtrack
<Yautja_Cetanu> compaq I haven't done this before. I'm worried that if i reformat the ubuntu partition then Grub won't pick it up?
<xangua> !backtrack | Guest39185
<ubottu> Guest39185: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<compaq> Yautja_Cetanu, what exactly happens, when you turn on your computer?
<mkhanyisi> tmas-desktop, try to log into the recovery mode
<alireza>  bought ipaq ?
<compaq> Yautja_Cetanu, who installed Ubuntu the first time?
<r2pashto> dhdev: which wireless card does it have? if it's bcm-based, I'm using the Broadcom STA wireless driver (accessible via System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers) for my bcm4328
<tmas-laptop> how do I do that?
<tmas-desktop> ^^ me
<Yautja_Cetanu> Compaq I install it the first time, I installed it using the setting "Install Ubuntu alongside other OSes"
<linux> compaq what this means Need to get 18.8MB/24.1MB of archives.
<tmas-desktop> not the leave
<linux> After this operation, 69.2MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Yautja_Cetanu> Compaq so now I want to install an older version again but I can't do it the same way
<compaq> so do the same thing, only delete the ubuntu partition not the other windows one or any other you want to keep, and the it wil make a new grub for you
<r2pashto> question: periodically I see smbd, nmbd, and mysql running; I've used update-rc.d and can verify that all of the /etc/rc?.d/K* scripts are correct (and no S*) scripts. I *think* the apps are being started coming out of a suspend (s2r), but I can't verify. What *other* mechanisms are used to start services? (I can stop them manually every time with no problem, but I shouldn't need to.)
<Yautja_Cetanu> compaq ok thanks
<cjdevlin> euthymos: what exactly is it 'complaining' about?
<euthymos> Can't find file: './mysql/user.frm'
<mkhanyisi> tmas-desktop, am not sure about rEFIt, but the grub menu always has an option for recovery mode
<mkhanyisi> tmas-desktop, maybe not the case for you but I had an ATI radeon graphics card and samething happened to me and I had to install the drivers (fglrx) first
<euthymos> please not it's a fresh install of mysql after a --purge
<euthymos> *note
<tmas-laptop> fglrx?
<tmas-laptop> is that the driver?
<ZykoticK9> r2pashto, if you are using Karmic or Lucid it is Upstart that manages services, have a look at /etc/init/
<tmas-laptop> I've dealt with my fair share of problems on Ubuntu with macs, but this doesn't seem to be even related to them.
<linux> any one what does this mean Need to get 18.8MB/24.1MB of archives.
<linux> After this operation, 69.2MB of additional disk space will be used.
<iflema> linux some packages are partially downloaded (or part of whats required) after unpacking 70 odd mb of disk space will be used.....
<compaq> Yautja_Cetanu, did you try the command on the website?
<BabyGirlsVet> hello
<cjdevlin> euthymos: who owns the user files in /var/lib/mysql/mysql?
<compaq> Yautja_Cetanu, wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo_lucid.sh  && bash ./poulsbo_lucid.sh
<tmas-laptop> mkhanyisi: I don't have grub and rEFIt doesn't have a safe-mode.
<r2pashto> ZykoticK9: yeah, I got that ... which is why I've been training myself to use "service" and "update-rc.d" instead of managing the links myself; are the /etc/rc?.d/ scripts not the *only* place to define when specific services are started?
<euthymos> cjdevlin: before the install there is no /var/lib/mysql directory
<BabyGirlsVet> who is having problems w/their keyboard & mouse freezing randomly??
<ZykoticK9> r2pashto, have a look at /etc/init/ directory
<euthymos> after install, the 'mysql' user owns it
<BabyGirlsVet> or, who has the fix?
<ocatacoo> can anyone help with plymoth
<tmas-desktop> Ok, only one of me now.
<r2pashto> looking in /etc/init/ I see a lot of conf files, which is fine. I can edit files all day, but nothing there tells me why these services are starting
<linux> iflema cant understand why 70 odd mb of disk space will be used.....
<slavik> satish:
<satish> yes
<iflema> linux 18mb will be downloaded..... and an additional 69mb will be used for the install......
<r2pashto> ZykoticK9: please understand, I'm not new to linux by any stretch, just new to upstart. Are rc?.d scripts being deprecated in place of the dependency-based upstart system?
<cjdevlin> euthymos: that is usually a permissions error. i would double check the user files just to be sure.
<linux> ok
<euthymos> cjdevlin: are there any mysql-related files even under ~ directory?
<euthymos> cjdevlin: other files cannot have bad permissions since they don't exist before install
<r2pashto> dhdev: the 1397 is specifically supported in the Broadcom STA drivers. Try installing bcmwl-kernel-source and see if System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers lets you activate the Broadcom STA Wireless Driver. From there, NetworkManager should be friendly enough to "just work".
<jatt> kde shows a blank screen in lucid, does anybody here have the same problem?
<jatt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470910
<tech|1> I need HELP
<Pupuser402> hello, my ubuntu lucid just wont boot anymore, please help
<tech|1> i just upgraded
<tech|1> restarted
<tech|1> and now
<r2pashto> tech|1: just ask the question (in one line, please)
<tech|1> firefox wont work
<FloodBot1> tech|1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raddy> octanium: Hi, i tried your suggestion of copying desktop effects to login window folder, but that didn't work.
<tech|1> Well,can you ehlp,firefox wont work in the updated version of ubuntu
<tech|1> the new one.
<ZykoticK9> r2pashto, i'm not quite sure how the two (rc.d and upstart) interact, but to disable say GDM I use the command "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled" so something similar for your services should also work.  Best of luck, i gotta run.
<r2pashto> tech|1: try running it from a terminal and see what the output gives you
<dhdev> r2pashto: nothing shows up in the hardware drivers for it
<tech|1> what command?
<slavik> !ask > satish
<ubottu> satish, please see my private message
<tech|1> r2pashto,what command?
<raddy> my desktop always boots without window manager, i enable desktop effects, but it is not getting saved,
<tech|1> r2pashto,what command?
<tech|1> r2pashto,what command?
<tech|1> r2pashto,what command?
<FloodBot1> tech|1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iflema> linux the packages are compressed and when the application is assembled/installed itll use 69mb of disk space....
<r2pashto> ZykoticK9: I can absolutely do that, though it seems to be bypassing the intended use of update-rc.d and other service-managing scripts ... I was really trying *hard* to stay within the defined commands before disabling auto-pilot and flying by the seat of my pants
<acicula> ZykoticK9, r2pashto there is an upstart script in /etc/init that seems to be calling sysvinit style scripts
<tmas> I have a MacBook Pro with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and rEFIt. When it boots, it goes to the rEFIt menu. I select Ubuntu and it goes to a black screen with a white underscore-style cursor. I can't type any commands. Oh, my install CD was perfectly good, MD5 matched. Please help.
<r2pashto> tech|1: open up a terminal (Accessories -> Terminal) and type in "firefox". That's the manual way of starting firefox, and if it's failing for some reason it may very well tell you right there.
<cjdevlin> euthymos: you did a fresh install, correct?
<imaginativeone_> how do I move my ubuntu settings?
<euthymos> cjdevlin: sure
<euthymos> cjdevlin: where 'fresh' assumes remove --purge actually removes everything
<euthymos> cjdevlin: but /var/lib/mysql folder which I removed by myself
<r2pashto> acicula: okay, but my concern is not that the rc?.d scripts are wrong ... instead apps are being started despite my every (legitimate) attempt to say otherwise. I can easily overpower the system by renaming things, but that seems like a broken process.
<cjdevlin> euthymos: cd /var/lib/mysql/mysql <return>
<cjdevlin> ls -l user.* <return>
<cjdevlin> who owns those files?
<linux> iflema is it possible to make one package from different .deb packages i am installing vlc and it has to install many packages and i wanna download it also so that i can install vlc again without download
<Yautja_Cetanu> Hi I'm reinstalling ubuntu over another ubuntu, I'm in the prepare paritions menu. What do I do with "Mount Point"?
<r2pashto> acicula: I guess my question is this: other than the /etc/init/ script that references rc?.d, how else does the system decide whether to start specific services?
<r2pashto> dhdev: did that help at all?
<euthymos> cjdevlin: 'mysql' user
<mreh> is there a substitute for xv packaged for ubuntu? I want to display images from the stdin
<FotherMucker> Hello O.O
<acicula> r2pashto, /etc/init and the scripts remaining in the rc?.d directories, in this case rc2.d,
<tmas> I have a MacBook Pro with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and rEFIt. When it boots, it goes to the rEFIt menu. I select Ubuntu and it goes to a black screen with a white underscore-style cursor. I can't type any commands. Oh, my install CD was perfectly good, MD5 matched. Please help.
<invzim> Having the weirdest problem. I've upgraded my distro, and now when KDM starts, after I log in, screen blinks and returns to KDM. X log says fatal error, some framemapping range problem with savage driver. However, if I stop X, rmmod savage, modprobe savagefb and startx (instead of kdm), X runs ok... But I tried putting savagefb on xorg.conf, but it doesn't know the module. Any ideas?
<chegney> I have rxvt-unicode installed, any reason why gnome menus aren't picking that up?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<linux> is it possible to make one package from different .deb packages i am installing vlc and it has to install many packages and i wanna download it also so that i can install vlc again without download
<r2pashto> mreh: I've been using feh; is your "stdin" a list of files or the image itself?
<raddy> As some of you told that this a session management issue.
<mreh> r2pashto, the file itself
<FotherMucker> OMG HI
<r2pashto> acicula: got it ... but if the rc?.d scripts are correct (all "K*"), why else would something start?
<Jacruth> hi there
<raddy> I easily solved my problem by just saving the currently running session.
<FotherMucker> Hello
<Trovador> help
<Trovador> rs
<r2pashto> mreh: I don't know of image viewers that do it that way (feh doesn't in my quick 5-sec test here), but it wouldn't be hard to write a script to dump stdin to a tempfile and view that.
<acicula> r2pashto, cron, dbus etc
<Trovador> help
<acicula> !ask | Trovador
<ubottu> Trovador: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<utku> When I play video, no matter which type, colors are strange.
<r2pashto> mreh: if that would suffice, it'll take 3 minutes to write one up (maybe 4 with some testing ;-)
<Jacruth> I have seen that hda is supported as sda by Ubuntu since Hardy version, is it true? acicula
<mreh> r2pashto, did you try "feh -"? dash is often the way to accept stdin
<utku> People looks blue, water is red...
<utku> I think it is a problem with gstreamer
<_DaniBoy_> Alguém pode me dar uma ajuda?
<utku> how can I solve it?
<acicula> Jacruth, hda is the old style naming yeah, or just used for ide drives, forgot which
<wwiras> hi
<r2pashto> mreh: yup, didn't work
<r2pashto> mreh: granted, I've never had the need to do that so I haven't looked that hard
<xangua> !pt | _DaniBoy_
<ubottu> _DaniBoy_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<iflema> linux sorry...coffee time....   apt-get -d install vlc       should pull down all that is required....   and later (asap) issuing    agt-get install vlc    should install it....
<Scunizi> Tried to reboot after doing the upgrade and the system says cannot start ksmserver.. how do I fix that?  Tried running update, upgrade, dis-upgrade from cli already with no effect
<Jacruth> acicula, then, if I try to use the hdparm to Spin Down the hard disk...
<_DaniBoy_> ops... thanks!
<Jacruth> I should use it with the sda's?
<r2pashto> acicula: cron doesn't appear to do it, so it must be dbus ... without editing conf files (which I'm perfectly comfortable with, if needed) is there a way to find out where in dbus it's defined to start these services?
<tmas> I have a MacBook Pro with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and rEFIt. When it boots, it goes to the rEFIt menu. I select Ubuntu and it goes to a black screen with a white underscore-style cursor. I can't type any commands. Oh, my install CD was perfectly good, MD5 matched. Please help.
<tmas> Should I try with a variant?
<acicula> r2pashto, dunno
<r2pashto> acicula: thanks ... sounds like I may have to strong-arm this
<acicula> what process is being started exactly, and as whom
<iflema> linux when i say asap i mean dont apt-get update in between.... there is a difference between upgrade and update
<compaq> tmas, how long does it stay there,  cause desktop does that too, and then it finally loads gdm.  But it doesn't take very long, how long do you wait
<r2pashto> acicula: smbd, nmbd, and mysql ... by their normal users
<linux> ifleam wanna show u output
<tmas> It stays there for however long i leave it.
<cjdevlin> euthymos: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pnkM0GdV
<cjdevlin> that will give you a new, fresh mysql, reinstalling the mysql common files also
<linux> iflema wanna show u output
<acicula> r2pashto, all started from /etc/init
<compaq> tmas, can you get a shell by hitting ctrl+alt+f1?
<iksf> eya all
<tmas> I left it for almost 30 minutes and it still didn't boot.
<tmas> nope
<r2pashto> acicula: yeah, but nothing lists a dependency on any of those three
<iflema> linux type the first few letters of a nick the press 'tab' to auto-complete to make sure ya get the nick right
<Jacruth> Could I use HDPARM to spin down my hard disk if Ubuntu recognize it as SDA?
<compaq> tmas, woow, not once did it boot?  you need to try to re-install again, maybe you messed up the partitioning
<tmas> no, it didn't.
<iflema> linux ok... not sure what ya showing if big pastebin in....
<tmas> I actually let it do the partitioning itself.
<r2pashto> mreh: I have a 3-line script that works (no error checking though) if you wanted to  use it to start with for your stdin requirement
<compaq> tmas, were you following instructions for your architecture
<mreh> r2pashto, thanks
<tmas> You know, the option to use the whole disk.
<linux> ifleam vlc is Download complete and in download only mode
<linux> now wanna install
<acicula> Jacruth, you have to use the right drive name as an argument, but why are you trying to spin down the disk?
<tmas> No, I just did it. I usually figure it out on my own :)
<compaq> tmas, I don't know if this makes a difference, but I use ext3 filessystem, where as it format ext4 automatically
<euthymos> cjdevlin: worked like a charm.
<euthymos> cjdevlin: what the hell it was?
<Guest97178> i downloaded the kiba-dock but dragging icons to it wont work, any help?
<r2pashto> mreh: I'm trying it via irc file-transfer ...
<liminal> hello
<tmas> I don't know what the partitions need to be. Is there somewhere I can find that?
<iflema> linux well if ya used the -d option.... offline     apt-get install vlc
<compaq> tmas, if you decide to give it another go, make sure and try ext3 instead of the ext4, so manually partition it this time
<mreh> r2pashto, my client kick up a window, I had no idea what was going on, try again
<euthymos> cjdevlin: thank you
<Jacruth> acicula, in order to power saving and to stop Linux from accessing the drive needlessly
<liminal> im trying to install ubuntu lts 10.4 desktop 32bit, but it crashes
<iflema> linux or goint var/cache/apt/archive and use dpkg
<liminal> offers to loadup a desktop session so i can investigate
<yash> hi
<cjdevlin> it's usually a permissions thing btw mysql server and how it accesses that common files. which is why i asked who owned that specific file. if it wasn't that, then it had to be this.
<compaq> tmas, do this, make about 1 gig swap, 5gig /, and rest for /home, that how I like to do it, if your harddrive is huge, you can make / 10gig instead
<liminal> what logs should i look at|
<pallgone> tmas: is it always showing the blinking cursor?
<cjdevlin> euthymos: np go forth and sql
<linux> iflema, ok installing
<compaq> tmas, and make them all primary if it the only os on
<tmas> I think I know what to do now. Would it work to install with standard partitions, then use gparted on the cd to reformat the ext4 as ext3?
<euthymos> cjdevlin: can you give me a clue of what this package mess was about?
<tmas> Nevermind.
<dhdev> r2pashto: nope
<compaq> tmas, I guess, but the standard is all in one partition, you can manually do that yourself too
<r2pashto> mreh: that of course assumes you have feh installed, but it can easily be changed to use <insert-image-viewer> as long as it works from the command line
<linux> iflema, after installing will it be there or cleared
<compaq> tmas, actually, it won't work, the gparted method, cause formatting deletes everything
<r2pashto> dhdev: after installing bcmwl-kernel-source, are you saying Hardware Drivers doesn't list Broadcom STA as an option?
<iflema> linux package should remain in /var/cache/apt/archive..... it does on my Ubuntu...... you can do ya whole system upgrade with the -d option and complete later offline, just dont apt-get update in themiddle of all that.....
<codertux> hi, I've just updated my ubuntu 8.04 server to 10.04. it's running in a xen VM. the problem is it always hangs after "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ...Done" any ideas why?
<compaq> tmas, I like to separate / /home cause if I fill up my hard drive, my system is ok cause its on /, and only /home is full
<cjdevlin> euthymos: whenever you reinstall the server, you have to reinstall the common files also. the third line forces the common files to be reinstalled w/o messing up any of the dependencies
<r2pashto> dhdev: does "lspci" list your wireless device?
<utku> All colors in videos looks strange in Ubuntu 10.04: water is red, people's tan is blue...
<euthymos> cjdevlin: thx :)(
<utku> How can I solve that?
<r2pashto> utku: perhaps your rose-colored glasses need tuning ;-)
<linux> iflema, can i do it to upgrade ubuntu 9..04 to 10.04
<slavik> utku: use vlc/mplayer instead of movie-player
<Dodobird> utku: Which video player are you using? And are you having trouble with colors in any other application?
<xangua> linux: no
<compaq> utku, open totem and edit preference, and the video, and then hit reset
<utku> Dodobird: All of them.
<iflema> linux arghhhh.... good question...... hangon
<utku> I've tried it with VLC, mplayer...
<utku> same
<liminal>  im trying to install ubuntu lts 10.4 desktop 32bit, but it crashes
<compaq> its wierd totem has video setting system wide, so when you resent in totem, it is reset for mplayer, and vlc too
<pallgone> utku: have you checked your eyes? ;)
<liminal> it offers me a desktop session to investigate
<linux> iflema, if no is there other way to download updates of 10.04 and then install
<liminal> where do i start?
<waieez> hi i'm trying to install nero using a CD but it says the file is not marked as an executable. how do i get it to install?
<compaq> utku, when you play the video in totem,, it will install necessary drivers automatically for you too
<r2pashto> utku: what's your color depth in xorg.conf? ("grep Depth /etc/X11/xorg.conf")
<iflema> linux the alternate-cd.... not the desktop
<Jordan_U> utku: Do these pictures look the same http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/content_images/browser_color/cl_pro-photo-no_icc.jpg http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/content_images/browser_color/cl_pro-photo_icc.jpg ?
<utku> pallgone: yeah, the sky is purple, the water is green. there is a problem with video I'm sure :P
<xangua> waieez: nero hasa native linux version
<melrokz> I have to first click on the icon and then double click to open a drive in Nautilus, Ubuntu 10.04. why?
<waieez> xangua hmmm let me try that then
<utku> r2pashto: 24
<r2pashto> utku: (I'm just thinking perhaps your colormap is a little off due to depth)
<waieez> xangua how can i find that native nero?
<compaq> Jordan_U, they look the same to me
<the_student> How do I install mercurial 1.5
<xangua> waieez: google will help, you can buy or download the free trial version
<Jordan_U> compaq: They should if your color profile is reasonably accurate.
<r2pashto> utku: huh, that should be fine. Using "xdpyinfo", does the section headed "supported pixmap formats:" include 32?
<compaq> melrokz, has, you need to work at your mouse operating skills, lol
<linux> iflema, i thing it will update my ubuntu some one told me that
<tmas> Thanks, compaq! Trying your solution. So, just to make sure I've got it: 2gb swap, 10gb / and the rest /home. Is that right?
<compaq> Jordan_U, ok, good, thanks for the check
<Jordan_U> compaq: You're welcome.
<compaq> tmas, sure, but 1.5gig sway should be more than enough
<iflema> linux http://www.ubuntulinux.org/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<waieez> xangua oh so it isnt going to be found @ the software center?
<tmas> 1.5gig swap, ok. Thanks again!
<the_student> How do I install mercurial 1.5?
<Jordan_U> utku: Do you have an ATI graphics card?
<tmas> For future reference, is that information listed somewhere?
<utku> Jordan_U: nvidia
<iflema> linux hangon.... not 9.04 to 104..... must goto 9.10 then from 9.10 to 10.04
<melrokz> if it's a usb drive or an ntfs drive, the problem's the same. I have to first click on the icon and then double click to open a drive in Nautilus, Ubuntu 10.04.
<xangua> the_student: try it's PPA https://launchpad.net/~mercurial-ppa/+archive/releases
<xangua> waieez: i don't believe
<linux> iflema, NOT POSSIBLE DIRECTLY TO 10.04
<masterslakk> how do you update a program?
<waieez> While i look for it, does anyone know how to mark something as an executable?
<iflema> linux NO...... not with cd or internet connection.... my bad.... sorry cheif..... ya need a mate with a broadband connection..... or hack some wifi :)
<compaq> are you sure you have focus in the window?
<xangua> linux: no, please no caps
<utku> r2pashto: my xdpyinfo output: http://pastebin.com/eA6NPSWM
<makallius> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<linux> YA NO CAPS
<r2pashto> utku: looking ...
<masterslakk> ...
<masterslakk> anyone know how to update python?
<overmind> !caps | linux
<masterslakk> its 2.6.... i want 3
<ubottu> linux: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<masterslakk> !caps | pver,omd
<ubottu> pver,omd: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tmas> masterslakk: I think you would do sudo apt-get upgrade python, but I really doun' get into that stuff.
<overmind> masterslakk: ?
<tmas> *don't
<masterslakk> tmas, i just tried that... says it doesn't take arguments
<iflema> linux you can have a cd of 10.04 sent by post free of charge...... :)
<broseidon> sudo apt-get update python
<masterslakk> nvm, it worked...
<tmas> great
<r2pashto> utku: looks good, and I'm quickly running out of immediate ideas; what kind of video card do you have? If nvidia, do you have nvidia-settings installed? Does it have any color modifications shown?
<compaq> iflema, who said, will have labels?
<masterslakk> it didn't work last time i did it... i did that intuitively and it didn't work...
<masterslakk> bizarre
<utku> r2pashto: nvidia-settings is not installed, I'm installing it right now.
<masterslakk> utku, i think you should install it through the hardware drivers interface
<utku> r2pashto: video previews in nautilus are fine by the way
<masterslakk> it's confusing otherwise...
<utku> masterslakk: no problem, I'm a little experienced :)
<iflema> compaq to be used.... not to be abused.....
<r2pashto> utku: heh ... of course, that would have made it "too easy"
<melrokz> utku: hope u didn't set a high contrast inverse theme by mistake?
<compaq> iflema,  how do you get one sent to use?
<iflema> compaq you can also order one and pay for it......
<r2pashto> masterslakk: I though nvidia-settings controlled *whichever* driver it found; it doesn't actually depend on any nvidia-* packages (i.e. -kernel-source) being installed (though they do depend on it ... interesting ...)
<_raven_> performanceCLUSTER - any howtos?
<kk_hacker> hello all, if some one can help me, please tell me how I can set an ad-hoc wifi network on ubuntu 10.04
<r2pashto> utku: if you have an nvidia, which driver are you using? (System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers) Sounds like you may be using "nv" (the free version) vice "nvidia" (the binary-only release)
<linux> iflema, i have many .deb one folder and files in my archive now i wanna pack them all in one file .deb to install vlc later is that possible
<compaq> iflema, oh, where is the link for free and paying ordering
<t4m1n0_> Does anyone know how can I perform C of Upgrading the intel graphic drivers witzh ppa from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes ?
<Jacruth> Does anyone know how to use HDPARM?
<r2pashto> kk_hacker: are you using NM?
<tyranos> Jacruth, what do want to do?
<Jacruth> tyranos, my hard disk is hda, but since Hardy is it recognized as sda
<iflema> compaq :P http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<Jacruth> tyranos, how can I edit the hdparm.conf in order set the -B option to 255 permanently?
<linux> i have many .deb one folder and files in my archive now i wanna pack them all in one file .deb to install vlc later is that possible
<r2pashto> Jacruth: I'm assuming it's SATA?
<r2pashto> Previous SATA drivers (IIRC) did show it as HDA, but the more up-to-date drivers (libata, again IIRC) more appropriately use the sd* nomenclature
<compaq> t4m1n0_, I had to switch to debian
<Jacruth> r2pashto, actually, I think is not Sata
<Jacruth> but, r2pashto, I read that now Ubuntu set them all to "sd" instead of hd
<kk_hacker> can some one tell me what wifi security mode I must use for ad-hoc wifi on Ubuntu?
<iflema> linux thats not how its done.... youll need to move vlc and its dependencies....
<r2pashto> utku: if you're using "nv", try "nvidia" (if you're not against using binary-only drivers, that is)
<utku> r2pashto: ok
<r2pashto> Jacruth: my understanding is not strictly ubuntu-based but driver-based
<r2pashto> Jacruth: (others may correct me, my knowledge is more linux-generic than ubuntu-specific)
<_raven_> performanceCLUSTER - any howtos?
<Jacruth> ok, r2pashto, I understand
<craigbass1976> using lucid and switching users causes much grief.  Screen goes all wonky, hitting Ctrl +Alt + F7 just shows me a pointer.  Ctrl + Alt +F1 (through F4) doesn't bring me to a terminal
<tmas> compaq: Can you clarify the partitions one more time? I'm in the installation process right now. Are both the / and /home partitions ext3? I also can't find a way to make them primary, but that probably doesn't matter much.
<tyranos_> Jacruth, there is a file called /etc/hdparm.conf
<Jacruth> there is
<compaq> tmas, yes,
<utku> r2pashto: where can I change "nv" to "nvidia", I couldn't figure out
<greezmunkey> _raven_: start here: http://www.ram.org/computing/linux/linux_cluster.html
<tmas> Thanks.
<Jacruth> tyranos, and I think I should write... :
<iflema> linux just how slow is this connection of yours may i ask?
<Jacruth> #command_line {
<Jacruth> #       hdparm -B 255
<Jacruth> #}
<compaq> tmas, this is what I do, first I delete them all, and then I make a new partition, specify the size, and it then should ask, primary or logical, it doesn't really matter, but I select primary
<tyranos_> Jacruth, just remove #
<tyranos_> no
<craigbass1976> and I just realized that the Xorg log doesn't have datestamped entries.  Bleah
<Jacruth> #command_line {
<Jacruth> #       hdparm -B 255 /dev/hda
<Jacruth> #}
<tyranos_> no go to line 41 and remove the #
<jud> hi, i have a list of emails in a text file, each on a seperate line but when i paste them into the address field to send in yahoo, it says there was a format error and it couldn't send them
<tmas> compaq: it actually doesn't ask me that. It asks what I want it formatted as.
<christopher> hello quick question (couldn't find much on the web): Is there a commercial outlet for ubuntu software? (commercial ubuntu software)
<Jacruth> however... there is no "hda" in /dev/
<_raven_> greezmunkey, anything special for ubuntu systems? need a cluster as easy as possible...
<compaq> tmas, wierd, maybe you didn't notice that option, it should be there, dunno
<slavik> _raven_: what kind of cluster
<_raven_> slavenode, high performance
<tmas> I'll try again.
<r2pashto> utku: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers. If it doesn't give you the option to activate the binary-only driver then you may need to "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" (which *should* give you your dependencies)
<compaq> tmas, if it ask primary/logical, it will ask before it ask what you want it formatted as
<tyranos_> Jacruth, you have to edit /etc/hdparm.conf and uncomment the line that says apm=255 and you it should be set to 255 permanently
<slavik> greezmunkey: I am planning on installing jaunty for my wifi issue
<slavik> _raven_: computing or for services?
<utku> r2pashto: oh, it is activated
<jud> i ve looked over it 10 times, there's no bad format visible
<_raven_> test
<Jacruth> tyranos, thanks, do you think that -B is useful?
<r2pashto> jud: you may need to change the separator between each address. Is it one-per-line?
<_raven_> slavik, computing like video rendering or something like this
<greezmunkey> _raven_: Your question answers itself. The only reason to cluster is for performance. Play with it and leasrn how to do it - the performance will be there if you do it right.
<slavik> _raven_: maya cluster?
<onetinsoldier> hi all
<jud> r2pashto: yes it is
<_raven_> slavik, what do you mean?
<tmas> compaq: It just doesn't ask at all. I guess I'll just hope it turns out ok.
<r2pashto> jud: if so, try "sed -e 's/$/,/g' < file1 > file2" and pasting from that second file instead. If that doesn't work, try "sed -e 's/$/;/g' < file1 > file2" instead.
<greezmunkey> slavik: yeah, that's one way to go.
<compaq> you can't cluster firefox, or mplayer, it is only useful for specific applications designed for clusters
<r2pashto> utku: okay ... huh ... I'm stumped, sorry
<slavik> _raven_: maya, the rendering package :) they have some cluster stuff
<tmas> compaq: maybe it's because I'm installing on /dev/sdb
<compaq> tmas, it won't make a difference.  Did you delete all the partitions first?
<compaq> tmas, how many harddrive are on that computer?
<_raven_> slavik, and i want this for example for the seti or similar projects
<greezmunkey> _raven_: typically clusters are used by scientists who write their own specific software.
<_raven_> greezmunkey, i know
<slavik> _raven_: umm, you kind of need to figure out what kind of cluster you want since you will need specific software for each thing
<slavik> s/thing/purpose/
<aether> Hi all. I can see in new versions of ubuntu, scripts from /etc/update-motd.d/ are run at SSH login. Can I prevent them from running? What exactly runs them?
<compaq> I wanted to try and run a cluster but it is useless to me.
<slavik> _raven_: you can build a hadoop cluster ...
<r2pashto> tmas: please correct me if I'm wrong: using rEFIt, you're trying to boot from /dev/sdb, right?
<tmas> compaq: I have one internal and one external usb2.0
<tmas> yes
<greezmunkey> _raven_: here is an entire list of stories regarding clustering on th ePS3: http://tech.slashdot.org/tag/playstation
<tmas> I deleted all partitions first, but left the partition table so I can still boot from it.
<compaq> tmas, unplug the external
<greezmunkey> -raer, and other related Linux/PS3 stuff...
<utku> r2pashto: I'm gonna re-install :P
<tmas> I'm installing it on the external :P
<r2pashto> tmas: I'm not familiar with rEFIt, but the website specifically says "This is not explicitly supported by rEFIt at this time" (primarily because the author doesn't have a suitable test system and can't verify it), though Apple's Boot Camp FAQ says it should be feasible.
<compaq> tmas, if you leave the partition table then you didn't delete anything
<christopher> I love open source and all, but I just don't know where to turn if a particular free product is under supported, or I just can't even find documentation for it. Is there any place that helps facilitates (sells) open source (not always "free" by definition) commercial products? where I can find a social contract made something other than guilt ^_^?
<r2pashto> utku: bummer, sorry man. I've done that too many times and know it's frustrating.
<gopper> Hello, can anyone tell me why the transparency visual effect (Alt + Scroll) does not work in ubuntu 10.04?
<r2pashto> tmas: okay, well, for that the website says that this is not well-supported by Apple's firmware.
<t4m1n0_> why do I keep getting command not found after executing: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates????
<compaq> tmas, ubuntu will reformat the drive and make a new parition table, and install grub boot loader to the master boot record
<tmas> ok
<xangua> gopper: have you activated the plugin in compiz setting manager¿¿
<melrokz> Hi. How do i setup a facebook chat account in empathy, Ubuntu 10.04? The obvious way does not seem to work, authentication failure, though it's the right password...
<compaq> tmas, now we know why it didn't boot the last time
<tmas> why?
<tmas> It got that far...
<onetinsoldier> christopher: well, Canonical sells official tech support
<compaq> because you installed on usb, or kept the old partition table...
<BluesKaj> christopher, if you want enterpriswe support then it isn't exactly open source ...there are enterprise liux OSs for sale like redhat and mandriva.
<compaq> tmas, did you unplug the usb drive?
<t4m1n0_> why do I keep getting command not found after executing: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates Is there a different command for removing the ppa repository?
<BluesKaj> err linux
<r2pashto> tmas: the boot CD is able to install to drives that the computer is unable to boot to
<tmas> No, I'm installing onto it.
<Daekdroom> t4m1n0_, did you install ppa-purge package?
<xangua> melrokz: you can see a little how to in http://planet.pidgin.im/ works for anny jabber im
<Daekdroom> t4m1n0_, it doesn't come installed by default
<tmas> I know, and I can boot to it.
<t4m1n0_>  Daekdroom thanx
<tmas> It just doesn't get further than the messed-up console.
<Irunongames> I can't find where tork was downloaded from the respiratory - I need to find the folder it's in
<onetinsoldier> t4m1n0_: i haven't hardly ever added and/or removed ppa's. byt it looks like you're missing 'apt' in there somewhere?
<greezmunkey> Irunongames: locate tork, should find it
<r2pashto> t4m1n0_: I'm not familiar with ppa-purge ... whenever I want to remove a repository from my system (not necessarily the apps installed from that PPA), I go into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and remove the respective files (well, comment them out ... I dislike deleting until I'm sure I'll never need it again)
<Daekdroom> onetinsoldier, it's not.
<onetinsoldier> Daekdroom: ok, thanks
<Irunongames> greezmunkey, it can't find it
<blaha> been hacking all night… can't get apache to parse php index. Anyone know this one?
<jud> r2pashto: hm, just having trouble getting into the directory elvin@elvin-desktop:~$ cd /home/elvin/desktop/iima   bash: cd: /home/elvin/desktop/iima: No such file or directory?
<compaq> tmas, oh, I thought you were installing on sda.  Well, it will be tricky about grub, if you will install on mbr of sda, or otherwise use mac boot to pass to /boot on sdb
<blaha> seems to have bugged a few people on google hits
<r2pashto> tmas: you said the console was blank/black with a flashing cursor ... that tells me it never found the linux kernel itself and therefore the boot process isn't making it that far
<tmas> ok
<greezmunkey> Irunongames: what is tork, and how did you dl it?
<_raven_> .
<r2pashto> tmas: ... which is consistent with the (paraphrased) statements "it is quirky in the firmware and I haven't been able to test it well"
<Irunongames> greezmunkey, it's a annomity protector and I got it from the respertory
<greezmunkey> Irunongames: try locate tor
<t4m1n0_> to find out what version I HVE INSTSALLED Of a package I have to type apt-cache search package? or is there a different version to figure out version of already installed package?
<airtonix> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in lucid
<christopher> I'm actually trying to instigate something as well as find something (if it in fact fully doesn't exist). I'm motivated by an insane random bugs in scribus. 'Being forced to use wine-doors and InDesign. So i'm thinking "Why can't I figure out why all of my text just vanished when I set my paragraph indentation to more than .1 inches? And why do I have to feel guilty?". I think it's a hole in open source that needs to be filled.
<christopher>  'just something to think about.
<gps23> jud: its Desktop
<tmas> So there is no way to do it.
<gopper> Hello, can anyone tell me why the transparency visual effect (Alt + Scroll) does not work in ubuntu 10.04?
<gps23> jud: with D capital
<tmas> At least without installing OSX on the disc to
<greezmunkey> airtonix: yeah, it's a KDE package I guess...
<airtonix> greezmunkey, no.
<tmas> *too
<christopher> perhaps a "commons" marketplace?
<repartitioner> hey guys, is Gparted and GNU Partition Editor the same program?
<compaq> tmas, if you install on mbr of sda itshould work, but in future if you decide to unplug usb drive, you will still have grub, which is ok, it should boot mac, but not the unplugged usb of course
<greezmunkey> airtonix: http://sourceforge.net/projects/tork/
<t4m1n0_> How can I found out version of installed package through CLI?
<r2pashto> tmas: it may be possible using initrd images and such, but I'm certainly not a pro at that and I'm not even positive rEFIt supports that. (An initrd image loads enough drivers into memory -- without access to the actual root filesystem -- so that the kernel can get started and itself find the root drive that the boot manager couldn't.)
<reya2276> What would happen if I remove XUL runner 1.9.2?
<compaq> tmas, its better if you can configure mac's boot loader to pass to /boot of sdb
<greezmunkey> airtonix: I shold clarify - for kde, but not a package :)
<gps23> t4m1n0_: try aptitude show <packagename>
<barberan> how do I know if my system is running SSH daemon ?
<reya2276> This thing is causing my eclipse to malfunction
<tmas> I must ask, how would I install grub ?
<marvinavilez> do print drivers exist for kodak ESP-7?
<christopher> I believe that scientific truth is universal and non-repeatable, but thier is "art" out there in the open source world. Someone should encourage it ^_^
<tmas> I only use one PC, so I'm not familiar with this stuff.
<t4m1n0_>  gps23 u sure this shows the "installed" version or just the one that's in the repos?
<airtonix> greezmunkey, ok a gui config for tor
<christopher> there. 'said my peace.
<greezmunkey> airtonix: right!
<compaq> tmas, when you install ubuntu, at the end of paritioning and copying files, it will install grub and ask, 'should I install on mbr"
<r2pashto> tmas: I have not looked into it, but is it feasible to use grub instead of rEFIt? My quick 15-sec of surfing leads me to believe rEFIt won't do it for you.
<tmas> Oh. It hasn't done that before.
<greezmunkey> airtonix: you were correct
<compaq> tmas, are you keeping mac os, is it working?
<tmas> Yes.
<onetinsoldier> i had to jump through a number of hoops and had to work at it for a good while, but i got an incredible app to compile last night. aweather with full radar(rsl) support!! i dare... no, i double dare, no... i double dare, anyone to get it compiled! haha, just kidding. i need to figure out how to get it packaged and put it on a ppa, it's awesome!
<tmas> Because it's on a diffferent disk
<ouyes> my virtual xp has no sound?
<tmas> Mac OS X is on the internal disk
<r2pashto> tmas: simplest way to start learning is to google "grub mac" and go from there ... you're not the first to do it :-)
<gps23> t4m1n0_: if you have installed a package without using apt system, then you should find if the package have a switch like -v, -version or --version
<ouyes> how to have sound in my virtual xp?
<r2pashto> tmas: I've been able to boot to a USB drive on a computer whose firmware didn't support it ... it took a little initrd magic (that I can't remember offhand and am not colocated with it anymore), but it was certainly feasible.
<compaq> tmas, if you install on mbr of sda, you will lose your mac boot loader, look into configuring macs boot loader to pass onto another boot loader
<vb67> hey, my ubuntu desktop Hangs up and freeze everytime... (10.04 LTS)
<vb67> what's up?
<t4m1n0_>  gps23 it does have --version.. but after I've removed ppa repository it has different number in it. That's why I'm asking how to find out  version of INSTALLED package?
<repartitioner> hey guys! I have two questions regarding (re)partitioning...
<greezmunkey> the need to use something like tor just begs too many questions - besides the NSA can find you no matter what.
<compaq> vb67, maybe its the video driver
<r2pashto> t4m1n0_: "dpkg -l <pkgname>" gives you what it thinks is the installed version
<vb67> compaq: I've read a thread too, but it don't seems to be related to a video drivers, I tried with and without
<repartitioner> 1st question is: are Gparted and Gnu Partition Editor the same program? (GNU partition editor pops up when typing gparted in software center)
<tmas> Wait, I don't have MBR on sda.
<t4m1n0_>  r2pashto thanx!
<r2pashto> tmas: huh?
<r2pashto> t4m1n0_: no prob
<vb67>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478787 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/576352
<liminal> im getting the following error when i try to install ubuntu 10.4 from the text based console:
<tmas> I have the newer apple partitioning setup, GUID.
<liminal> unable to install the selected kernal
<compaq> tmas, yeah, you do, if you didn't, then mac os wouldn't boot.  All harddrive have a mbr
<greezmunkey> onetin what is it called? aweather?
<r2pashto> tmas: okay, I'm out ... haven't read about that yet
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: yes
<tmas> Isn't MBR Master Boot Record?
<liminal> error returned when trying to install kernel package 'linux-generic-pae'
<liminal> :S
<liminal> whats going on
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: so what does it do, descramble weather sat photos?
<gopper> The transparency visual effect doesn't seem to work in ubuntu 10.04. Any ideas why?
<r2pashto> tmas: yes ... and I agree with compaq in that they all have one.
<siddhi> hi
<tmas> If so, I don't have it. As I said, I have GUID instead. If it was MBR, my Mac wouldn't boot it :)
<xangua> gopper: yes, install compiz setting manager and configure the plugin
<r2pashto> tmas: ... they may just make it harder to know much about it. (I like Apple's stuff but their tactics are sometimes suspect *shrug*)
<siddhi> is there any1
<xangua> liek i said before......
<gps23> many times when i boot ubuntu 10.04 my keyboard is not working, then i have to plug out it out and plug back in to make it work. any clues?
<Sunderphon> I'm having trouble with my microphone input on Ubuntu, can anyone help?
<t4m1n0_>  r2pashto apt-cache showpkg package also shows the installed version rather than aptitude show package
<blaha> anyone know the trick to getting index.php to work in apache? browsers always trying to download the file instead of parsing it
<gopper> Ok, thank you, xangua.
<vb67> gps23 same here
<tmas> All intel macs use GUID for booting, anything else it won't boot from.
<acicula> blabla install and/or enable php
<vb67> but my pc freeze and hungs up too, and have to do an hard reset
<r2pashto> t4m1n0_: yup, sorry, I misread the previous line thinking apt wasn't available
<gps23> vb67: i remembered my problem when you asked about your hang problem
<compaq> tmas, mbr is hardware, it is a small section of the harddrive, at the very beginning dedicated to the partition table
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: I see, looks cool (if you're a farmer) :)
<blaha> acicula how to install/enable? using webmin
<t4m1n0_> r2pashto: no worries
<blaha> i already installed php5 package
<acicula> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Muzer> has pppd been changed between 9.04 and 10.04?
<mdg2> hello
<gps23> vb67: in my case, mouse works but KB doesn't and i am stuck on log in screen, till i plug out my KB and plug it in again
<tmas> compaq: I think we may be thinking of different MBRs. Does it stand for Master Boot Record?
<r2pashto> t4m1n0_: one nice thing about dpkg (or dpkg-query) is that you can include wildcards if you aren't sure (for instance: "dpkg -l 'nvidia*'" works as expected, though sometimes it's required to use single-quotes to make sure the shell doesn't expand it for you)
<acicula> blaha, you may have to set the binding of .php files so they are rendered
<Muzer> I'm using the exact same config files on both machines as I was before, but when I try to dial in to one from the other I get invalid username or password
<acicula> !lamp | blaha id assume its covered here
<ubottu> blaha id assume its covered here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<compaq> tmas, yes, guid goes on the mbr
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: not sure that it's using sat photos for the weather. the image of the earth that is uses is from sat photo though. not sure if anywaether is shown from sat photos. but.. it looks like it gathers radar info and combines it to show what radar centers from all major cities that have are displayed on the globe
<Muzer> is it expecting the passwords in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets to be encrypted now or something?
<tmas> Would adding an EFI boot partition to the mix let me boot fromit?
<tmas> *from it?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: sorry, i didn't type that too well. just woke up here
<Sunderphon> My microphone input isn't functioning properly. I have three options (line-in, Microphone 1, Microphone 2) and none of them send anything but quiet white noise
<melrokz> why is voice chat not working in pidgin, Ubuntu 10.04?
<blaha> acicula best lead I've had yet, thanks!
<mdg2> gps23: is this in lucid?
<Sunderphon> I've tested the input on Windows 7, works fine
<Sunderphon> but so far, nothing in ubuntu
<Muzer> aha
<gps23> mdg2: yes, was also there in 9.10
<xangua> melrokz: on what protocol¿
<acicula>  blaha its a pretty common problem, basicaly apache needs to be told php files go through the php renderer before getting served
<Muzer> I forgot you had to make a user account too
<melrokz> gtalk
<gps23> happens approx once every 10 times i boot my system
<nodie> hi, I'm using 10.4 in an Acer Aspire One netbook, it's dropping wifi conn every 10 minutes
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<compaq> tmas, I got your back, check this out http://grub.enbug.org/TestingOnMacbook
<mdg2> gps23: what kind of keyboard?  (sorry I missed first part of convo)
<nodie> do you know of wifi problems with 10.4????
<CarlFK> I just booted a 10.04 x64 cd - it gives me a login dialog, user: ubuntu.  what's the pw?
<compaq> tmas, You can use appleloader to boot from legacy disk/cdrom/usb:
<jatt> after booting I get a xfce login screen, how do I setup ubuntu to show the gnome login screen?
<melrokz> maybe some dependency is not satisfied?
<gps23> mdg2: its PS2
<Sunderphon> Is there something I'd need to do in order to have my microphone function in ubuntu that I've missed?
<gps23> mdg2: Logitech
<compaq> tmas, add that entry, and then when you install ubuntu, format sdb including table and at the end, make sure and install grub on sdb's mbr,
<melrokz> what package does pidgin use to provide voice chat in Google talk?
<jud> r2pashto: ok, so i tried that with a new yahoo account, sending less than a hundred emails and it triggered the spam filter. any ideas?
<mdg2> gps23: does it always happen with that keyboard or do you have another ps2 kb to try?
<compaq> tmas, first test you appleloader, if it goes to usb and stop, then you are in luck, proceed to install on usb drive
<gps23> mdg2: i only have this keyboard, also as it doesn't happen everytime, i could borrow a KB to check on the spot
<gps23> mdg2: i mean couldn't*
<mdg2> gps23: I'm guessing its either the ps/2 port itself or the kb cord/plug
<tmas> If I just install grub on the mbr of sdb, won't it boot? I've never gotten that option. I'm using 10.04 Ubuntu, standard.
<gps23> mdg2: may be, i thinking i will have to use XP for few days to test this :(
<mdg2> gps23: does the mouse allow you to click on the accessibility options on the login screen?
<compaq> tmas, unless you make change in bios to boot usb(if you bios enables usb boots)
<tmas> I don't have BIOS
<gps23> mdg2: mouse works, i didn't tried to click on accessibility button but clicked session button to shutdown system
<compaq> tmas, when you boot your computer, the bios says where to look, cdrom, floppy, harddrisk
<mdg2> gps23: you can bring up an onscreen keyboard
<gps23> mdg2: if its called session button
<compaq> tmas, of course you have bios
<tmas> I honestly think Mac uses something else somehow
<onetinsoldier> mac has efi bios
<gps23> mdg2: but then i will be stuck with gnome desktop without KB
<tmas> No BIOS on mac. OpenFirmware instead.
<compaq> People are wierd with mac computers, they think it is from outerspace, made from stone, one guy said to me, there are no moving parts in mac books
<PolishPaul> is it possible to set default user/permissions on a particular folder, so that any files and directories created there acquire these?
<Muzer> ah, it's all working now
<Muzer> I love dialup with its funny noises :P
<mdg2> gps23: you could trouble shoot if the keyboard is seen via a virtual terminal so you can see if you need to scrounge up another keyboard
<remaxim> hi
<compaq> tmas, you have to tell macs boot loader to goto to usb for boot, you just add the menu item i showed you, and then when you boot, you can scroll from booting mac, or booting to usb, and if you select usb, then the grub boot will come up and you can boot ubuntu.
<quilby> can someone help me with simple bash
<quilby> http://pastebin.com/fhbwvQbz
<mdg2> gps23: I mean terminal from the desktop
<jud> gps23: i had a txt file with emails 1 per line but when i paste them into the address field, it comes back that couldn't send because of format error. r2pashto gave me this if so, try "sed -e 's/$/,/g' < file1 > file2" and pasting from that second file instead. If that doesn't work, try "sed -e 's/$/;/g' < file1 > file2" instead. So i did that, with a new yahoo account, with less than 100 emails and it triggered the spam filter. any ideas?
<quilby> description is in a comment
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: hey, you want to try aweather out at all? or you think it's just for farmers? hehe
<remaxim> just installed ubuntu 10.04 and having some small problem: I can't make the gnome panels transparent
<Guest6673> I can't connect to internet from puppylinux even though I set up everything right. This is a widely known bug and I couldn't find a solution anywhere. I'm wondering if I copy the /etc/resolv.conf file and a few other needed configuration files to puppylinux, will I be able to connect?
<compaq> remaxim, hehe, right click it and hit properties
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: i could try to send it to you if your interested
<remaxim> I can only make the free space of the panels transparent (by right-clicking on it, coloring it and adding transparency)
<tmas> I can boot from usb, but it didn't ask to install grub.
<Daekdroom> remaxim, some themes won't allow transparency
<remaxim> compaq, yeah xD ... I guessed so :P
<Guest6673> I mean will it work If i copy the setting from one linux distro to another? (forget  puppy)
<Malabi> Ehm, I tried to boot Ubuntu 10.04 from the CD, but the screen just went all black and nothing happened. Does anyone know what might be the problem?
<tmas> I'm back at the fantastic broken console
<quilby> can someone please fix my 5 line bash script--- http://pastebin.com/fhbwvQbz
<remaxim> Daekdroom, I tried some already ... how to find one that allows it?
<compaq> remaxim, you know what, do you have desktop effects enabled?  If so you should do apt-get install cairo-dock, you will love it, and you will forget about transparent
<remaxim> or is there any way to fix that?
<quilby> its not working.....
<perhamlinux> hi, e17 is not in lucid's repositories. only e16 is. how can I install e17?
<Daekdroom> remaxim, it shouldn't use a texture in the panel, otherwise it can't be made fully transparent
<mdg2> tmas: broken console?
<bastidrazor> remaxim: cairo-dock can run without compiz and still be transparent.. cairo-dock -c
<tmas> not really broken console, just looks like one.
<t4m1n0_> I've added the ppa repository like this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates I've made an uppdate: sudo apt-get update. Now.. How can I install newer version of already installed package? I would like to upgrade intel drivers. How can I do this? on this page there is xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.11.0 but how can I install it? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates I mean I've added the PPA repository as said before. Any idea
<mdg2> tmas: do you mean busybox?
<Daekdroom> t4m1n0_, sudo apt-get upgrade
<tmas> I don't think so...
<t4m1n0_> Daekdroom: I did too...
<compaq> bastidrazor, yeah, can just use metacity
<t4m1n0_> Daekdroom: nothing to upgrade
<compaq> it will turn it on itself
<Daekdroom> t4m1n0_, it's possible that PPA doesn't have anything you can upgrade to
<perhamlinux>  hi, e17 is not in lucid's repositories. only e16 is. how can I install e17? (enlightenment)
<tmas> I mean that I have a black screen with a blinking white cursor.
<t4m1n0_> Daekdroom: and the dpkg -l *intel shows ii  xserver-xorg-video- 2:2.9.1-3ubuntu5    X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver which is still the old  version
<remaxim> Daekdroom, thanks ... are there any standard themes that should support it, as none of my standard theme allow the menu and other stuff to become transparent
<t4m1n0_> Daekdroom: it does look at the link
<mdg2> tmas: what were you trying to do?
<compaq> tmas, doesn osx boot?
 * remaxim having a look at cairo dock btw... but only as additional stuff
<quilby> does anyone here know bash?
<quilby> common its 1 line
<quilby> :(
<t4m1n0_> Daekdroom: let say I wanna downgrade
<quilby> my script isnt working http://pastebin.com/fhbwvQbz
<t4m1n0_> Daekdroom: I'll try to downgrade the driver now.. it should offer me older version right?
<Daekdroom> t4m1n0_, you can use force version in that case
<tmas> I does, yes.
<Daekdroom> t4m1n0_, Not sure how you do that in CLI
<tmas> I know bash
<t4m1n0_> Daekdroom: how :| don't really know how to
<quilby> tmas
<tmas> noth much though
<Guest6673> Hello? Will iporting network setting from another OS (ubuntu) allow me to connect to net in another linux distro?
<quilby> can you look at my script
<Daekdroom> t4m1n0_, I'd use synaptic to do that
<quilby> http://pastebin.com/fhbwvQbz
<t4m1n0_> Daekdroom: I need CLI, I'm tryong to get X working :D
<quilby> its not big
<tmas> I did.
<FloodBot1> quilby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jud> sed -e 's/$/,/g' < file1 > file2
<mdg2> tmas: having problems starting X?
<tmas> Don't understand the part that would probably be broken
<digital1> hi for all
<compaq> tmas, so what do you do to get the blank screen with the cursor?
<digital1> because on boot i see: An error occurred while mounting /proc/bus/usb Press S skip mounting or M for manual recovery. I want skip for ever
<tmas> mdg2: nothing starts.
<quilby> tmas thanks though
<remaxim> Daekdroom, my bad ... thanks a lot :)
<mdg2> tmas: what were you expecting to start?
<perhamlinux> quilby: "$#" = "2"  should be "$#" == "2"
<tmas> compaq: I try to boot into linux. I select it from rEFIt.
<tmas> mdg2: I was trying to start the computer. I don't even get a working command prompt.
<compaq> tmas, did you edit rEFIT?
<jud> can someone explain what the different bits in this do?  sed -e 's/$/,/g'
<mdg2> tmas: is this a PPC or intel mac?
<tmas> intel
<tmas> compaq: I don't have any idea what you're talking about.
<perhamlinux>  hi, e17 is not in lucid's repositories. only e16 is. how can I install e17? (enlightenment)
<compaq> tmas, well, how did linux come to be in the rEFIT, cause Ubuntu doesn't edit it
<tmas> rEFIt detects operating systems. It detected ubuntu.
<mdg2> tmas: if its PPC, did you get the PPC version of ubuntu (either live cd or alternate)?
<tmas> It's intel.
<reya2276> How can I tell what version of XUL runner is install?
<mdg2> tmas: press the tab key and see what options you get
<Daekdroom> reya2276, xulrunner -v
<Daekdroom> reya2276, altho it's possible that more than one xulrunner version is installed
<quilby> perhamlinux thanks i will try
<tmas> mdg2: When? In rEFIt?
<mdg2> yes
<onetinsoldier> jud: i think it would substitute(replace)..   $  for a   ,    characters in a file. try this command --> man sed
<tmas> Ok. Rebooting...
<reya2276> Daekdroom: oh could this be causing eclipse to freeze and hang?
<digital1> because on boot i see: An error occurred while mounting /proc/bus/usb Press S skip mounting or M for manual recovery. I want skip for ever
<Daekdroom> reya2276, if it's the repository version, that's unlikely
<tmas> Doesn't do anything.
<reya2276> Daekdroom: I have found several bug entries on the web which point to this
<unop> jud, it replaces the end-of-line with a comma
<compaq> tmas, they say it doesn't work too well with external drives http://refit.sourceforge.net/help/usb_disk.html
<reya2276> Daekdroom; yes is the repository version
<tmas> I know.
<JakeGrover> How can I easily' change DNS settings for a wireless network?
<reya2276> Daekdroom: https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=304718
<tmas> But it detects it and attemps to boot.
<froglet> can I use the 64 bit ISO for Ubuntu to install on a laptop having Intel 64 bit?
<tmas> Is it possible to build grub and put it on a CD to boot from?
<reya2276> Daekdroom: I've been trying to fix this since yesterday without any luck
<jud> unop: that's what i wanted to do. what would man in front do?
<xiaoyang> hello
<froglet> it is for AMD but I have Intel
<FotherMucker> Hello everybody
<unop> jud, onetinsoldier was referring you to the manual for sed with 'man sed'
<xangua> JakeGrover: in network manager preferences
<xiaoyang> hello
<reya2276> Daekdroom: I want to remove XUL runner to see if this fixes the issue but I'm scare as to what that might do to my system
<xiaoyang> hello
<Muzer> reya2276: xulrunner is the rendering engine for Firefox
<reya2276> Daekdroom: I need to get this working cause this is how I make a living, if not bills wont get paid
<Daekdroom> reya2276, If it affects eclipse, you might aswell be unable to run it without xulrunner
<onetinsoldier> unop: thanks for the help there unop. been too many eons since i've used sed. i've forgotten it
<JakeGrover> Oh, so System>Preferences>Network Connections?
<reya2276> Muzer: oh damn
<reya2276> ok does anyone know of a good IDE where I can edit coldfusion, PHP and HTML without a problem?
<geekyogi> I've this issue with security in the new Ubuntu Lucid Lynx.. When I try to execute any .jar, or wine, or anyother executable file.. it throws an error.. that it was not marked as executable.
<compaq> tmas, if you remove eRFIT willl the apple bootloader come back?
<JakeGrover> See, when I go to edit the settings for a network, there is no place where yoiu can enter I.P. addresses for DNS.
<t4m1n0_> ok now I'm really confused: When Trying to remove ppa repository: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-update I get PPA tp be removed: ubuntu-x-swat x-updates Warning: Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-x-swat x-updates
<t4m1n0_> Does that mean I didn't add properly x-updates?
<tmas> The apple bootloader is still there.
<unop> geekyogi, what's the exact error message you receive?
<jud> unop: thanks...on that learning curve. the reason i needed to do that was to change list details so that yahoo would recognise their format in the address field but when i put the newly formed ones in, it triggered the spam filter for some reason. the yahoo limit is 100 right, and it was less than that. you have any ideas why?
<t4m1n0_> argh and therefore I can't finds the right version of intel drivers?
<tmas> I can use c to boot from cd and such.
<reya2276> Muzer: what would be the path to XULRunner (XULRunnerPath)
<geekyogi> The file '/home1/geekyogi/Tally9/file.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<unop> jud, I'm not sure what to make of that -- are you talking about yahoo mail and the number of address you can place in the "To", "CC" and "BCC" fields?
<cjdevlin> geekyogi: right click on file, properties, permissions, there is a checkbox to allow you to execute file
<geekyogi> I've this issue with security in the new Ubuntu Lucid Lynx.. When I try to execute any .jar, or wine, or anyother executable file.. it throws an error.. that it was not marked as executable...... The file '/home1/geekyogi/Tally9/tally9.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<hellz_bellz> I plugged in a usb dongle and my computer halted and now the usb ports dont work but they have power
<geekyogi> cjdevlin: i've done tat
<jud> unop:  yeah, between the fields, there was less than 100 total so...?
<tmas> I'm gonna try to make a boot cd now.
<Muzer> reya2276: I would guess /usr/lib/xulrunner-version - where version is the version you've got (1.9.2.3 for me)
<geekyogi> i've also marked it executable by using chmod 777 filename..
<Muzer> I'm not quite sure why it's not found it automatically though
<compaq> tmas, I think you should remove eRIT and instead add usb boot option to the apple boot loader
<hellz_bellz> it would be safer to mark it chmod +x
<reya2276> Muzer: How come there are 3 directories with xulrunner in /usr/lib?
<tmas> how would I do that?
<hellz_bellz> instead of makint it belong to every one
<cjdevlin> are you trying to run it from the command line?
<oCean_> !who | cjdevlin tmas
<ubottu> cjdevlin tmas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<reya2276> Muzer: yeap is the same version I have as well
<unop> jud, i'm not sure what the limit is - i've not used yahoo mail in ages.  My guess is that your sed hasn't worked - I.e. in effect, the sed command has only placed a comma at the end-of-line and not actually taken the newlines out
<tmas> ubottu: ok. Sorry.
<geekyogi> any help.. how to make executable file not throw this error "The file '/home1/geekyogi/Tally9/tally9.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<unop> geekyogi, yes, you need to set the executable bit on the .exe - it's as a precaution.  you do that with.   chmod +x /path/to/file
<compaq> tmas, that link I showed you, you just add the one little section, looked pretty easy to me
<hellz_bellz> what he said lol
<geekyogi> unop: tat doesnt solve the problem
<tmas> compaq: That's grub. Not the apple bootloader.
<geekyogi> unop: it doesnt thro the message.. but it doesnt execute the file..
<jud> unop: they were all still on seperate lines. but not seperated by one. is that what you mean?
<compaq> tmas, I got your back, check this out http://grub.enbug.org/TestingOnMacbook
<Curly_Q> Hellz Bellz have you tried to re-boot the box with the dongle plugged in first instead of plugging in the dongle after re-booting?
<mustafa> i am using ubuntu 10.04 but when i want to start with kde not gnome, black screen appears. is there any missing software for black screen?
<oCean_> geekyogi: what does not execute the file? Wine you mean?
<unop> geekyogi, you still get the problem after setting it executable?
<onetinsoldier> geekyogi: what do you get fomr the following command? --> file /home1/geekyogi/Tally9/tally9.exe
<reya2276> Muzer: I'm wondering that maybe because I have 3 dir with xulrunner is whats causing the hangups for eclipse
<compaq> tmas, oh, I see, I will search for you the apple boot loader configuration for usb boot
<unop> jud, well, that was a guess - the problem could be elsewhere.   what does this command give you on the file?    wc -l /path/to/file
<tmas> compaq: thanks.
<lethu> mustafa, did you freshly install kde ?
<geekyogi> oCean_ yes..  am using wine,, well.. it shows the same error for .jar java runtime files too.. unop: yes.. even after makin it executable, onetinsoldier: its executed using wine, but same issue with jar files too
<Muzer> reya2276: I'm not sure to be honest
<BluesKaj> mustafa, I have to ask the obvious , Is kubuntu-desktop installed ?
<mustafa> lethu, no.
<Muzer> eclipse just works for me
<onetinsoldier> geekyogi: what do you get from the following command? --> file /home1/geekyogi/Tally9/tally9.exe
<uLinux> hello I installed samba... so now I have ports 139 and 445 opened. How can I disable the service that uses it? "sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop" doesn't work
<Muzer> did you get it from the repository, reya2276, or somewhere else?
<cjdevlin> geekyogi: see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9213444
<mustafa> BluesKaj, no.
<oCean_> geekyogi: wine support in #winehq
<mustafa> BluesKaj, should i?
<compaq> tmas, here is what you asking for earlier http://www.ehow.com/how_2138434_ubuntu-boot-disk.html
<lethu> mustafa, you have to install kde prior to using it
<uLinux> I dont want to remove samba.. just disable it
<reya2276> Muzer: right but do have all kinds of plugins installed? cause maybe it could be one of the plugins causing the issue
<knoxville_> What program are you using to develop c#?
<geekyogi> oCean: well the issue prevails for .jar files too
<mustafa> lethu, it exists in software center doesnt it?
<jud> unop: so if i'm in the directory already, id just go wc-l/to/file ?
<oCean_> geekyogi: a jar is just an archive right?
<Muzer> reya2276: No, only flash
<unop> jud,  wc -l file   # note the spaces
<geekyogi> oCean_ nope.. its Java runtime file
<Curly_Q> uLinux use this command:     sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop
<BluesKaj> mustafa, then drop to a tty, ctrl+alt+f1 run sudo service gdm stop ,and install kubuntu-desktop, then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the desktop
<unop> geekyogi,  ah - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Policies # towards the bottom with "Execute-Permission Bit Required"
<compaq> tmas, http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t14185.html
<reya2276> Muzer: oh no I meant plugins for eclipse
<lethu> I haven't been using ubuntu dist since a long while, in other distro's I have tried you can install any desktop manager you wish alongside others
<lethu> mustafa, @ you
<uLinux> Curly_Q you didnt read my previous msg
<blackstar> hi, anyone know how to enable vertical scrolling on a toshiba Satellite laptop ?
<onetinsoldier> geekyogi: what do you get from the following command? --> file /home1/geekyogi/Tally9/tally9.exe
<Muzer> reya2276: Oh, no, not many
<Curly_Q> uLinux why do you want to disable those ports?
<geekyogi> onetinsoldier: it works fine via TTY shell
<reya2276> Muzer: ok thanks, let try adding a line to the eclipse.ini file and see if this fixes the issue
<uLinux> Curly_Q because i dont like to have open ports
<geekyogi> unop: ah.. tats exactly is the problem..
<uLinux> im gonna try something
<geekyogi> unop: thanx.. lemme try the instructions..
<Curly_Q> Good point. But make sure that any other application doesn't need those ports first.
<mustafa> BluesKaj, should i install kubuntu-desktop? or have to?
<onetinsoldier> geekyogi: oh, ok. hmmm. i'll have to look at that link unop gave then i guess
<jud> unop: it tells me the number of emails right? i'm not a spamer. i'm trying to get a message out to people making submissions to a newsletter asap
<geekyogi> onetinsoldier: yes.. tats the security issue..
<BluesKaj> mustafa, if you want to run kde , yes...kubuntu is kde on ubuntu , and the kde desktop isknown as kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-desktop | mustafa
<ubottu> mustafa: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<blackstar> hi, anyone know how to enable vertical scrolling on a toshiba Satellite laptop on lucid ?
<jud> unop: what email do you use?
<xelent> how to crack the wep password??
<onetinsoldier> geekyogi: ok, on the link that unop gave, one of the stipulations is... located in a user's home directory or temporary directory. have you tried putting it /usr/local/bin?
<BluesKaj> !hack | xelent
<geekyogi> onetinsoldier: k.. lemme move it there and try
<compaq> tmas, what boot loader do you have, what is your os?
<BluesKaj> !illegal | xelent
<ubottu> xelent: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: Heh - I was kidding about aweather being useful only to farmers, I have it up on freshmeat now (I was gone for a while)
<tmas> compaq: 10.6.3 snow leopard, don't know bootloader
<Curly_Q> uLinux check out this site right here:    http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/how-to-close-ports-1515/
<unop> jud, well, that tells you how many entries are in the file - counted by line
<unop> jud, I use gmail
<blackstar> on Lucid, i can't not dim my screem using the FN on my toshiba satellite laptop, anyone how ?
<xelent> clear
<blackstar> on Lucid, i can't not dim my screem using the FN keys on my toshiba satellite laptop, anyone how ?
<tmas> compaq: I don't understand why you posted the insanelymac thread
<lxsys> xelnet: perhaps ASK for the password from the owner?
<jud> unop: yeah, it's the same as the number of emails
<JoshuaL> all of the sudden notify-osd doesnt show the notify for changing the screen brightness, it did this before as it should be
<geekyogi> unop: onetinsoldier: nope.. didnt work
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: hi! hehe. cool. you'll want to go to the app's hope page/wiki if you are even starting to think of trying to compile it. even then, i triple dare ya to get it to compile! :P
<jud> unop: one per line, with a comma at the end
<greezmunkey> blackstar: google toshset - it's a utility that *may* help you - read all about it before using (std. disclaimer)
<blackstar> ok thanks
<unop> jud, try using all emails on one line instead?    tr -d '\n' < file > newfile
<Sunderphon> Can someone help me get my mic (standard line-in microphone) to work in ubuntu? The input works, I've tested it on windows 7 but on ubuntu I just get strange sounds in
<geekyogi> unop: didnt work.. :(
<compaq> tmas, darwinesq bootloader.. which also has the above three options.  mac can boot ubuntu
<tmas> compaq: also, the boot disk is for windows.
<Sunderphon> Just white noise, really
<onetinsoldier> geekyogi: roger. i don't know
<blackstar> greezumkey thanks, on Karmic the scrolluing work out of the box, i only have this issue with Lucid
<unop> geekyogi, where did you put the file?
<cjdevlin> geekyogi: what is the output of: ls -l <filename>
<geekyogi> unop: /
<unop> geekyogi, and how did you attempt to run it?
<geekyogi> cjdevlin: its permission is set to 777
<AhmedBH> how do i  get started with mysql on lucid , I am new to it
<geekyogi> unop: using sudo nautilus
<AhmedBH> need a quick start :P
<unop> geekyogi, :o
<geekyogi> unop: ?
<unop> geekyogi, do as cjdevlin asked and post the ouput here
<jud> unop: they should have a space after the comma to shouldn't they?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: i am will to try and send you my .debs if you want to run it. it took me a long time to figure out how to get it compiled, but it was worth it :)
<geekyogi> unop: ok..
<unop> jud, not necessarily, but yea, good idea
<geekyogi> The file '/home1/geekyogi/Tally9/tally9.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<geekyogi> unop: The file '/home1/geekyogi/Tally9/tally9.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<geekyogi> unop: its a wine executable file..
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: that would take all the fun out of it for me! (It's not that I don't trust you, but you know how it is) :)
<geekyogi> unop: but i get similar error for .jar files too.
<imaginativeone_> how do I move my ubuntu settings?
<Curly_Q> GreezMunkey good to see you again. How are you today?
<unop> geekyogi, mate, you keep repeating that - we are aware of what the problem is.  can you post the output of ls -l /file ?
<leeyi> hello
<greezmunkey> Curly_Q: I'm good, you? Just wishin' the sun was out.
<raven> 10.04 how to use the OLD SOFTWARE-CENTER
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: roger, i understand. i think that i am going to try to eventually figure out how to package it and put it on a ppa anyway. it'll be untrusted there as well :-) . but yes, i certainly understand taking the fun out of it! i know what you mean! if you want me to talk you through it, i am willing to do that too ;-)
<mrpttohd> Hello I am trying to install ruby 1.9 from apt but ruby-full is defaulting to 1.8. Is there a way I can force ruby-full to use 1.9 ?
<remaxim> my log is too short, but someone in here adviced me to try cairo-dock. It looks great, but I can't get it to show me what windows I have open so I can switch between them
<Curly_Q> GreezMunkey, the sun is out here. I am doing fine thanks. Keeping busy as always. Just helping the folks here.
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: I may take you up on that, thanks.
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: roger, cheers
<wildc4rd> evenin' all!
<geekyogi> unop: ah.. sorry.. k.. here it is..  "free@free:~/.wine/drive_c/tally/Tally9$ ls -ltrh tally9.exe
<geekyogi> -rwxrwxrwx 1 free free 2.5M 2008-09-11 14:25 tally9.exe
<geekyogi> free@free:~/.wine/drive_c/tally/Tally9$
<geekyogi> "
<FloodBot1> geekyogi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekyogi> oope
<geekyogi> oops
<Curly_Q> GreezMunkey, you are from Australia?
<greezmunkey> Curly_Q: yea, that's it (no Oregon)
<TheSexyTomWebDev> Hey guys
<onetinsoldier> hi
<TheSexyTomWebDev> How are you lot?
<Curly_Q> OK.
<onetinsoldier> cool
<Curly_Q> :)
<TheSexyTomWebDev> So, how do i make a website?
<notcam> morning!
<scarra3> Hey how do I setup Iphone support in ubuntu 10.04 I plugged mine in and nothing happened
<TheSexyTomWebDev> Listen up: how do i make a webstie?
<TheSexyTomWebDev> im a retard
<JoshuaL> !hello | TheSexyTomWebDev
<ubottu> TheSexyTomWebDev: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kitply> hello, i have recently installed the ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. i just finished installing the mtpfs (fuse) for mounting my samsung ypu2j model mp3 player. I used the command line 'mtpfs -o allow_user /home/kishore/Music/samsung', but when i try to access the folder i get a message like 'bash: cd: samsung: Transport endpoint is not connected'.can anyone help me on this
<JoshuaL> !offtopic | TheSexyTomWebDev
<ubottu> TheSexyTomWebDev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TheSexyTomWebDev> hellooooo?!
<TheSexyTomWebDev> HELOOOO
<xelent> will somebody send me the newest tor??
<TheSexyTomWebDev> YOU ARE ALL IGNORING ME?!
<FloodBot1> TheSexyTomWebDev: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheSexyTomWebDev> WHY
<TheSexyTomWebDev> BUT I WANT TO FLOOD
<notcam> tom, shoosh
<TheSexyTomWebDev> IT SAID DONT FLOOR
<unop> geekyogi, the file is still in your homedirectory - and that's not going to circumvent the security policy.
<geekyogi> unop: ls -ltrh gives  "tally9.exe -rwxrwxrwx 1 free free 2.5M 2008-09-11 14:25 tally9.exe"
<cjdevlin> geekyogi: that still seems like the file is in your wine directory under your home directory. have you tried moving the file as was suggested?
<notcam> you'll get kicked lol
<greezmunkey> TheSexyTomWebDev: start with <head>, then add tags from there. Seriously, there are *lots* of tutorials on the web.
<overmind> !ops | TheSexyTomWebDev is trolling
<ubottu> TheSexyTomWebDev is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<geekyogi> unop: oh yeah.. i did tat.. lemme output for /
<TheSexyTomWebDev> WTF?
<TheSexyTomWebDev> FUCK YOU
<TheSexyTomWebDev> NO
<FloodBot1> TheSexyTomWebDev: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<istvan_> I had two speeker icons in my toolbars, and after deleting one of them both of my toolbars load, then disappear, then load again and again. restarting doesn't help. how can I fix this?
<unop> !ops | TheSexyTomWebDev being mindless
<ubottu> TheSexyTomWebDev being mindless: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<jud> unop:  well, thanks. i'll see how i go later
<onetinsoldier> thank you Tm_T
<JoeMan777> hello all. I'm experiencing a weird problem with dvd playback. I have ubuntu restricted-extras package installed. Although, Mplayer says "Could not read source." And Vlc opens up a viewing window, but then it quickly disappears. Any suggestions?
<tmas> compaq: Could I build grub and configure it in a folder, then burn to a CD?
<crankharder> this config, saved in /etc/init/god.conf, doesn't start god on startup - http://pastie.org/973453 -- I even added "start on startup" and nothin -- everything else seems to be fine, starting, stopping, respawning are fine but only after I manually start it myself the first time -- any ideas what i'm doin wrong?
<mneptok> JoeMan777: commercial, ecrypted DVDs?
<mrpttohd> I solved my own problem. In case anybody else had the problem you can use ruby1.9.1-full instead of ruby-full. Thanks
<scarra3> How do you setup the iphone in ubuntu 10.04
<JoeMan777> yeah, lol, i wanna get my Arrested Development on and it won't play!
<compaq> tmas, I can't figure out how to configure darwin for multi-boot, although it can be done.  But if you install grub to sda, it will boot os/x and ubuntu
<tmas> scarra3: No iPhone support on ubuntu. Apple is restrictive.
<geekyogi> unop: cjdevlin: free@free:/Tally9$ ls -ltrh tally9.exe  -rwxrwxrwx 1 free root 2.5M 2010-05-23 21:59 tally9.exe
<christopher> I've got an idea? is there a service that provides per bug fix donations to developers, a prize pot that anyone could donate to? (or would this be to frustrating to have competition on such a thing)
<JoeMan777> i completely removed the package, re-added and installed it, tried different dvds, still the same problem.
<unop> geekyogi,  and what happens when you do this?    wine /tally9.exe
<scarra3> tmas I saw a video and its listed online saying that you can now connect it and put files on and off of it
<raven> 10.04 how to use the OLD SOFTWARE-CENTER
<tmas> compaq: Darwin doesn't get configured. On startup, holding down option lets you select an OS.
<scarra3> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/confirmed-ubuntu-1004-supports-iphone.html
<scarra3> tmas and here is the video
<scarra3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGf4i_kxqRU
<geekyogi> unop: free@free:/Tally9$ wine tally9.exe  err:menubuilder:WinMain unknown option -a err:menubuilder:WinMain unknown option -r err:module:attach_process_dlls "odbc32.dll" failed to initialize,   aborting err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\Tally9\\tally9.exe" failed, status c0000005..           I guess its the problem with the exe file..
<mneptok> JoeMan777: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<geekyogi> unop: sorry i think its the exe file
<tmas> scarrra3: That's disk mode. Do you have another computer with mac or windows on it? Otherwise you pretty much can't use your iPhone.
<geekyogi> unop: which is not proper
<istvan_> any ideas on the reolading toolbars?
<scarra3> what  do you mean disk mode tmas
<lxsys> scarra3: you need to install Paul McEnery's ppa and install libimobiledevice
<tmas> In iTunes, you have to enable it.
<mcl0vin> question: i have compiled lirc-0.8.7pre1 , but now i want to remove any trace of it how can i do that the safe way please?
<Curly_Q> Kitply check these out: http://www.anythingbutipod.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32817                    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651894&page=4                http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7697598
<tmas> Which you need mac or windows for.
<greezmunkey> istvan_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<geekyogi> unop: but can this security be disabled..? so that i can execute from my home directory..
<unop> geekyogi, yea, this sounds like a problem with the file - not with the policy anymore..   note the line saying "odbc32.dll" failed to initialize   -- you might need to copy this file off a windows CD similar into wine's \windows\system32 directory
<compaq> tmas, I think it should work, darwin should boot to usb, when you boot up, and hit f8, does an option come up to boot to usb external drive?  If you make sure you install grub on sdb's mbr and it should work fine
<Black_Phantom> Best musis splitter for Linux ?
<scarra3> tmas I have a computer right now
<JoeMan777> mneptok: works now, can you just explain why restricted extras didn't take care of that, is medibuntu better or?
<Black_Phantom> music*
<unop> geekyogi, perhaps, I'm not sure how
<scarra3> that has windows 7
<mcl0vin> Ii have compiled lirc-0.8.7pre1 , but now i want to remove any trace of it how can i do that the safe way please?
<mneptok> JoeMan777: the command you just ran installs software to decrypt DVDs. that software is illegal in many countries. to avoid legal problems, Ubuntu cannot include it in repos.
<Black_Phantom> Music splitter for Linux ?
<xelent> I have a problem,my mobilephone,HTC touch diamond 2,how to sync files in lucid??
<geekyogi> unop: k.. thanx a lot.. :) and WTF are exe files :P.. have to google to find a way to disable this security issue..
<cjdevlin> geekyogi: changing the directory fixed the initial problem, correct? try this for dll files: http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?odbc32
<CarlFK1> wifi worked in Jaunty, no clue abut karmak, does not work in lucid.  Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
<JoeMan777> mneptok: ok, i guess i just thought installing restricted extras would handle it.
<realubot> I tried to install neatx-server and all seemed to work just fine until I try to connect. Then I couldn't get any contact. What may be wrong? I'm using the NoMachine client to access my other computer remotely.
<twosheds> Hi
<geekyogi> cjdevlin: yes it did fix the problem.. but i wanna disable this security on my linux box..
<madjoe> Can anyone help me with the VNC setup on my Ubuntu? I just need some hints how to make the setup of port forwarding on my router, and a configuration of my SSH Tunnel Manager...
<realubot> How do I check that neatx-server is running at the host?
<twosheds> Lots of streaming flash stuff works extremely choppy when in full screen (Youtube for example)
<geekyogi> cjdevlin: i know which files i execute..
<twosheds> How do I fix this?
<mneptok> JoeMan777: you thought wrong ;)
<BitEncrypt> does KDE come with 10.04 LTS?
<imaginativeone_> how do I move my ubuntu settings?
<Gnewt> My do-release-upgrade ends in "could not allocate memory." This is an Ubuntu 9.04 server, trying to upgrade to 9.10.
<greezmunkey> JoeMan777: read all about css: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-playback-dvd/
<onetinsoldier> BitEncrypt: you could download Kubuntu, or install kde libs and apps in Ubuntu
<twosheds> I'll ask again
<twosheds> Flash streaming stuff works very choppy in fullscreen. How do I fix this?
<pvl1> twosheds, what vid card u have? what flash player u got?
<Daekdroom> twosheds, unlikely to be fixed. fullscreen flash streaming takes a lot of CPU power
<pvl1> Gnewt, how much free space do u have
<Black_Phantom> Music splitter for linux, any1 ?
<madjoe> Can anyone help me with the VNC setup on my Ubuntu (Remote Desktop)? I just need some hints how to make the setup of port forwarding on my router, and a configuration of my SSH Tunnel Manager...
<twosheds> Darwin4Ever: Works just fine in Windows
<Gnewt> pvl1: 77MB of RAM, 13GB of HDD
<twosheds> pvl1: I have an nVidia MX4000 I think, or something like that, and how do I see what version flash player I have?
<pvl1> Black_Phantom, audacity
<greezmunkey> madjoe: haw far have you gone on your own, does it work locally?
<cjdevlin> geekyogi: i don't know if it will work, but you might want to look into what a symbolic link does to see if you can convince the system that the files aren't being run from your home directory
<Ency> Can somebody give me their opinion on this? Is ubuntu + medibuntu repository supposed to achieve the same thing as linux mint?
<mneptok> twosheds: ask Adobe. it's their proprietary plugin. they have to fix the Linux version.
<pvl1> twosheds, check synaptic, search for flash and see whats installed
<twosheds> pvl1: OK
<pvl1> Gnewt, there is no way that a system can upgrade with 77mb of ram
<xangua> Ency: no
<pvl1> Gnewt, at least not without a large swap and an upgrade cd
<onetinsoldier> twosheds: that's like a 12 year old video card, and it wasn't considered a good one even way back then. an MX400 vid card is ancient
<madjoe> greezmunkey: unfortunately not... I know how to make por forwarding on my router, just need an instruction from which external port to what internal port
<TheSexyTomWebDev> HIHIHHIHIH
<Gnewt> pvl1: That's ridiculous
<TheSexyTomWebDev> Hey agian :)
<TheSexyTomWebDev> Im back
<TheSexyTomWebDev> In a sensible form now
<TheSexyTomWebDev> I need your help :(
<FloodBot1> TheSexyTomWebDev: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastidrazor> Ency: no idea since Mint is an unsupported derivative of Ubuntu
<notcam> hello
<pvl1> Gnewt, sorry but thats how it is i guess, why do u need to upgrade to begin with
<greezmunkey> madjoe: yeah, You need to get it working locally before worrying about port forwarding your router, that's that last step.
<TheSexyTomWebDev> Yeah you do
<TheSexyTomWebDev> Dont forget to do that last step!
<Ency> xangua:  I'm a noob to linux and am using ubuntu ultimate edition.... I got it because I thought it would include everything and I wouldn't have to spend too long figuring out what next I need to download to make it work.... then I discovered that even with UE I had to combine it with medibuntu to play videos and even then not all of them work
<bastidrazor> !minstsupport > Ency
<TheSexyTomWebDev> Your a noob
<TheSexyTomWebDev> Oh nice!
<twosheds> onetinsoldier: A thousand apologies. It's a GeForce 7300
<TheSexyTomWebDev> Oh is it
<TheSexyTomWebDev> mines a GeForce7400
<bastidrazor> !mintsupport > Ency
<ubottu> Ency, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> twosheds: ahh, roger. no worries
<TheSexyTomWebDev> ubottu your weird
<twosheds> pvl1: I have a 10.0.45.2-1lucid1
<greezmunkey> *dumb* *---* *alert*
<Gnewt> pvl1: Because I want access to the LTS version. I don't feel like it matters why I want to upgrade.
<twosheds> pvl1: That's what is says next to the adobe-flashplugin package on synaptic
<TheSexyTomWebDev> http://cl.ly/14Sl ?
<TheSexyTomWebDev> Hahahahaahahahah
<Ency> ubottu: i see it but I'm not looking for linux mint support.... I'm just trying to figure out which distro to go with. I won't things to just 'work'
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bastidrazor> !ops | TheSexyTomWebDev
<ubottu> TheSexyTomWebDev: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<pvl1> twosheds, ah u have adobe, gimme a sec
<Ency> oh
<TheSexyTomWebDev> I work at apple
<TheSexyTomWebDev> im really steve jobs
<pvl1> Gnewt, i was jw, iddnt mean anything by it, but that is a legit reason to upgrade. gimme a sec in that case
<twosheds> pvl1: BTW, it's not choppy on all of them, but on youtube for example it is
<bastidrazor> Ency: #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org     is where you can get mint support
<Gnewt> pvl1: I may just switch to Debian seeing as this is a production server.
<twosheds> pvl1: Some streaming stuff works just fine in full screen, although it does respond a bit slow, but plays fine
<notcam> yea
<Ency> lets frame this another way.... I want as many codecs as possible / want all my videos to work....  other than medibuntu repository what can I download?
<Gnewt> pvl1: Seems to be working after I killed console-kit
<bastidrazor> Ency: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cjdevlin> ency: download vlc - it handles pretty much everything you can throw at it
<BitEncrypt> VLC?
<xangua> !msg ubottu !ultimate
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> ups :S
<pvl1> Gnewt, well yeah, if u free up -resources it should work. did u mean that u have 77mb total or 77 free
<jurgster> hello all
<cjdevlin> ency: vls is in the repositories
<bastidrazor> Ency: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<notcam> #google it
<Ency> cjdevlin, bitEncrypt: I have VLC.... it still needs the codecs to run .... I run ubuntu Ultimate Edition ... I will try this restricted extras
<greezmunkey> madjoe: start here: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Remote_Access_to_the_Ubuntu_Linux_Desktop
<Gnewt> pvl1: 77 free (of 360). It's a VPS, not a dedi.
<bastidrazor> Ency: Ultimate is another unsupported derivative.
<onetinsoldier> Ency: if you like ffmpeg and h.264, i recommend you take a look at this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<jurgster> can noe say why the usb functions in ubuntu 10 dont work like in 9?
<madjoe> greezmunkey: thnx
<jurgster> # one/anyone
<greezmunkey> madjoe: I've worked through that, it works - good luck! :)
<pvl1> Gnewt, ooh well 360, yeah if u just kill some apps and services i think you should be able to do an upgrade without issues. do u have swap space enabled?
<madjoe> greezmunkey: sweet! ;)
<tmas> ubottu: hello!
<tmas> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jose> running ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop's second HDD (the first is running Windows 7 Pro). I can't seem to find a fix for hibernate. Suspend works just fine, but Hibernate just makes the scren dark for a sec, then comes back up as the screensaver/login screen. Can anyone help?
<pvl1> twosheds, try any (or all) of the flashplugin packages
<twosheds> pvl1: "try" as in what, upgrade them?
<tmas> ubottu: Wait, ur a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ency> onetinsoldier: it looks like I have restricted extras installed already.... I have no idea which codecs I want... I wjust want them all.... this is where linux fails for me.. i wanted it to just 'work' :(
<pvl1> jose, have u checked the logs
<pvl1> twosheds, nay, uninstall adobe-flash and install the one i said previous
<twosheds> pvl1: OK
<onetinsoldier> Ency: ffmepg might solve your problem
<greezmunkey> madjoe: once you get that working locally you can do your port forward. Here's a good command to find what port your programs are listening on: netstat -an -tcp -udp | grep "LISTEN" (scrolling output, gives process and pid, may need sudo) -or- netstat -antu | grep "LISTEN" (consise list)
<onetinsoldier> Ency: install ffmpeg and winff
<Gnewt> pvl1: Yep I do. It's working now :).
<onetinsoldier> Ency: and you might want to look at that link i gave you above
<pvl1> Gnewt, congrats!
<bastidrazor> greezmunkey: yes, netstat will need sudo to see the PID's and processs
<Ency> looking at it now
<madjoe> greezmunkey: awesome!
<greezmunkey> bastidrazor: I'll update that in my scratch file, thanks - it did need to be clarified :)
<Ency> onetinsoldier: it disappoints me that I *have* to use command line... I'm not shy to use it but can I not use synaptic or something else with a GUI
<onetinsoldier> Ency: that link is, in case you want the bleeding edge ffmpeg. you can just install the stock lucid version from the repositories too, but it's older
<bastidrazor> greezmunkey: netstat -napt   .. the P syntax .. will show PID/Processes
<jose> pvl1: um, don't know what that means. I tried looking it up and tried the sudo s2disk/s2ram thing, this happens:This machine can be identified by:
<jose>     sys_vendor   = "Gateway                         "
<jose>     sys_product  = "MD7818U                         "
<jose>     sys_version  = "Rev 1                   "
<jose>     bios_version = "99.06   "
<FloodBot1> jose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jose> See http://suspend.sf.net/s2ram-support.html for details.
<Mene-Mene> I can't seem to find Opera in the repositories. I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit.
<greezmunkey> bastidrazor: how's this: netstat -an -tcp -udp | grep "LISTEN" (scrolling output, use sudo to see process and pid)
<onetinsoldier> Ency: that's where 'winff' comes in. you can compile the lastest bleeding edge of ffmpeg and x.264 at that link.. then use 'winff' as gui front-end
<bastidrazor> greezmunkey: that will do it.
<pvl1> jose, yt?
<raven> how to MOUNT a windows partition automatically at startup?
<pvl1> raven, add it to ur /etc/fstab
<pvl1> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jose> pvl1: yt? what is that?
<MrNibbles> hey guys, i have an e-sata drive that appears in my places list, but it doenst mount till i click on it
<Ency> onetinsoldier: I just checked synaptic and I have ffmpeg installed
<MrNibbles> i would quite like to keep the hot swappable-ness of it, how can i get it to mount on each boot?
<bastidrazor> raven: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<raven> pvl1, how?
<Muzer> OK
 * madjoe is having a dinner. *short break* brb
<Ency> onetinsoldier: I'm used to simply installing a codec pack or two on windows machines that contain everything.... not like that with linux?
<onetinsoldier> Ency: roger. if you're not familair with installing software from source, just use the Lucid stock ffmpeg and x.264
<pvl1> !fstab | raven
<ubottu> raven: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<onetinsoldier> Ency: it's older though, that's all
<onetinsoldier> Ency: just install 'winff' right now and check it out
<twosheds> pvl1: OK, I uninstalled adobe-flashp[lugin and installed flashplugin-installer. Unfortunately, it didn't help. Youtube runs uber choppy in full screen, and makes it nearly impossible to leave full screen, as it effectively freezes the browser (which is firefox, if I didn't say so before)
<greezmunkey> mneptok: I read that article regarding css - I did not know about that. Thanks.
<pvl1> twosheds, have u tried to DISABLE hardware acceleration in the flash settings
<aeon-ltd> twosheds: what gpu btw?
<twosheds> pvl1: And.. How do I do that (excuse my silly questions, I'm new to linux)?
<twosheds> aether: GeForce 7300
<aeon-ltd> twosheds: right click on the flash video
<Ency> onetinsoldier: sorry if I missed something... how do I install winff??   its not in synaptic and the link you sent seems to only talk about ffmpeg
<aether> I'm sorry?
<aeon-ltd> twosheds: proprietry drivers or the open source nouveau ones?
<shiba_> netbook edition, way too locked
<twosheds> pvl1: Well, that SOLVED it. Thanks!
<twosheds> pvl1: Nice to learn something new.
<pvl1> twosheds, i had the same problem, glad to know u got it running
<aeon-ltd> shiba_: unr seems a bit crap don't you think?, compared to just using regular ubuntu but stripped down  little
<AnxiousNut> how can i update my openoffice fonts list?
<onetinsoldier> Ency: hmmm, it should be in synaptic i think. anyway, i know command line way to install it. i use the command line a lot. at command line, you can check it apt sees it with...  apt-cache show winff
<twosheds> pvl1: OK, so maybe we can use the momentum and solve a much more difficult problem.
<twosheds> pvl1: (Unrelated to that one).
<onetinsoldier> Ency: but i suppose that won't work if you don't see it in synaptic, but try it
<Ency> onetinsoldier: thats another thing. With my distro I have three terminals. Well two called terminal and one called terminator.... anything I should know about the difference?
<pepie34> Hi how is it possible to add applet to the ubuntu netbook remix bar ? (namely lock-key-applet for eeepc)
<klawd> has one of you managed to replace the new ugly purple icons with the humanity brownish ones?
<SwedeMike> klawd: change the theme.
<onetinsoldier> Ency: not really. i wouldn't worry about the differences between terminals too much right now. there's a lot of different terminals for linux you can choose from
<twosheds> pvl1: I have a webcam, it's a Creative VF3300 Vista. It refuses to work with Skype and anything else. Just to jump ahead, I tried installing the manual stuff on the net, but it won't compile, and I'm afraid it's because my ubuntu's too new for it. Is there any chance there's another way, or do I just have to wait until someone writes one for this Ubuntu's kernel?
<Ency> onetinsoldier: couldnt find package
<viesturs> hi everybody - does somebody have a script to connect wifi over CLI
<Ency> onetinsoldier: i had to do sudo apt-get install winff and it read and did dependecies but ends with couldnt find package
<onetinsoldier> Ency: ok, you must not have some repository enabled on your system that i do here on mine
<aeon-ltd> viesturs: look up iwconfig
<viesturs> i now what is iwconfig
<Ency> onetinsoldier: :( :( sucks
<viesturs> the problem is with WPA
<onetinsoldier> Ency: hmmm, that sounds a little strange
<raven> grub edit - how to boot windows automatically instead of ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> viesturs: if you like cli, theres a ncurses version of wicd
<klawd> SwedeMike: that doesn't change the icons
<viesturs> i mean, with wpa_suplicant
<badnaam> Can someone help me with a flash player issue. It's flash version 10.5.4 at espn3 and I am on Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:38:19 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<greezmunkey> raven: make your win partition the default (on timeout)
<pvl1> twosheds, how r u so assured that ur systems too new. what errors do u get in compiling
<onetinsoldier> Ency: hang on a minute.. ok?
<Ency> onetinsoldier:  i know I broke my sources.list .... I replaced it with contents I saw on the internet because I was trying to get kismet to work at some point when I was trying to borrow some internet from my neighbour (I never got it to work and now have my own)
<raven> greezmunkey, how?
<Ency> sure :)
<badnaam> The full screen doesn't work, is it only me or others are having the same issue too?
<guntbert> !u | pvl1
<ubottu> pvl1: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<void__> Ubuntu uses the wrong proxy. How can I change that for Synaptic?
<SwedeMike> klawd: mk, my icons aren't purple anyway.
<viesturs> is there way how to connect to WPA wifi by using wpa_cli ?
<void__> I already changed it in the configuration for Synaptic, but it still uses the wrong configuration.
<aeon-ltd> badnaam: what DE/WM you using?
<twosheds> pvl1: Like code stuff, like it won't compile this line or the other, and it's a whole string of them. I followed the directions to the letter, and it won't compile whatsoever. This webcam is known to have problems with ubuntu, but this driver's supposed to fix it. Nonetheless, it seems like it won't compile.
<guntbert> void__: that seems one of the cases where it helps to logout/login (or eveven restart the system) - no idea why it is so
<greezmunkey> raven: I have just started learning grub, if you /msg ubottu grub, it will pm you a link to the wiki - best source of info available.
<badnaam> sorry I am nood, what is DE/WM?
<twosheds> pvl1: Is there like a website/forum that specializes on this stuff, like OpenPrinting?
<rabbit1> how to play online games?
<aeon-ltd> badnaam: is desktop environment like gnome(in stock ubuntu) window manager like openbox
<guntbert> badnaam: desktop environment / window manager
<onetinsoldier> Ency: you 'will' need to get your sources.list problem sorted out and fixed. anyway, go here --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/winff  ...at the very bottom of the page on the left, download the .deb package
<tasty> yo
<RandomTime> rabbit1: what games do you want to play?
<rabbit1> problem with flash player and shockwave player
<pvl1> twosheds, sorta. first off, how recent is ur webcam. secondly what kind of errors do u get. do u have any expereince with programming?
<tasty> investigating
<rabbit1> RandomTime: online games....
<badnaam> oh yes, it's gnome, the standard that came with 9.1 installation
<RandomTime> rabbit1: that helps, thanks
<badnaam> and of course, I am using firefox x64
<aeon-ltd> badnaam: when it goes fullscreen does it just revert back to windowed?
<phlak_user> !hi | phlak_user
<ubottu> phlak_user, please see my private message
<RandomTime> rabbit1: do you mean MMORPGs or other full-screen games? Flash games in your browser?
<viesturs> found usefull ful help about wifi connections about CLI - going to figure out
<badnaam> no, I see a small 1nch x .25 inch screen, if I press escape I come back to the normal window just fine, but it seems the full screen is messed up
<rabbit1> Flash games in my firefox,
<viesturs> to write my bash for connection
<c00lF00L> is there any way to update my sprint hero in linux to the 2.1 version i tried it in vbox but dont seam to work!
<RandomTime> rabbit1: have you installed flash (go to install software in the applications menu and search for flash)
<ikonia> c00lF00L: no, there is no native linux support
<rabbit1> RandomTime: i have 8.10 ubuntu with firefox 3.6
<aeon-ltd> badnaam: do you have compiz manager/ccsm?
<RandomTime> rabbit1: ubuntu doesn't come with flash by default, unless you install it
<twosheds> pvl1: It's rather new, I bought it less than a year ago, and it worked perfect with Windows. I do have experience with programming, and the errors I saw were compilation errors that could either come from bad code (not the case, since people found that driver useful), or some kind of mismatch (expecting something from the kernel and not getting it)
<c00lF00L> hum that sux phone powered by linux and cant update it from linux?
<badnaam> no but I can install it i guess
<rabbit1> RandomTime: its installed in synaptic manager
<onetinsoldier> Ency: have you ever tried 'vlc'?
<Ency> onetinsoldier: do you have a link for me for the one before lucid? I think my UE version doesnt support lucid... I havent upgraded yet
<RandomTime> rabbit1: ok, can you do anything else in flash, or does flash not work at all?
<aeon-ltd> badnaam: in appearances settings can you see a tab for effects? try turning it off and trying the video
<badnaam> no, it seems like compiz is already installed, how do I start it?
<viesturs> question - for WIFI connection from CLI i jhave to use logical interface name or physical (udev)?
<RandomTime> rabbit1: i.e. youtube videos, etc
<Ency> onetinsoldier: yes I have VLC
<viesturs> i supouse that physical
<void__> One other thing: why is the new virtual console so incredibly slow in Lucid?
<pvl1> twosheds, r u sure u met all the dependencies
<mr_danie1> when I watch a video on youtube, or when I download a file, my ping is very high, up to 1000ms. I use a wireless router which connects my ubuntu machine and a windows 7 machine. Even worse: when I watch a video, the ping of every wireless client is very high
<Ency> onetinsoldier: it plays the sound of the video but no picture... just like an effect
<aeon-ltd> void__: bash or zsh?
<rabbit1> RandomTime: i am getting a .deb file from adobe
<mr_danie1> on the other hand: when the windows 7 achien streams a youtube vidoe on downloaded a file, everything is fine, no high ping; so I guess my ubuntu machine is misvonfigured?
<rabbit1> RandomTime: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/thankyou/?installer=Flash_Player_10_for_Linux_%28.deb%29 will this help?
<void__> aeon-ltd: uhm, it is the display that is slow.
<void__> aeon-ltd: that has nothign to do with the thing generating the output.
<mr_danie1> what can I do to solve the problem?
<twosheds> pvl1: Well, this thing was not installed via the package manager, it's like a manual thing, you're supposed to get it, then compile it bla bla. And I followed their instructions from the beginning, so.. I don't know.
<sidney> Does the ubuntu server have a GUI?
<void__> aeon-ltd: or at least, it should not.
<RandomTime> rabbit1: A clean install or updated version might fix it, yes, hoever the package manager has that. Check that flash is installed for firefox (tools, adons, plugins) - it might have been isntalled on your system, but the flash plugin wasn't
<onetinsoldier> Ency: roger. i had the same problem with a .mov file made in like, the year 2001. i had to use winff/ffmpeg to play it --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/winff
<guntbert> sidney: not by default
<void__> aeon-ltd: if that is the bottle neck I don't think Ubuntu can be saved, so it is very unlikely that that is the case.
<twosheds> pvl1: This seems kind of silly, since I don't have the output right here with me. I just want to know if this webcam is even supposed to work with unbuntu 10.4
<ikonia> sidney: you can install gnome/kde/xfce etc, the same as any ubuntu, but no server speific gui
<void__> aeon-ltd: but I use bash.
<aeon-ltd> void__: of you mean when changing from VTs (e.g ctrl-alt-F number)
<Ency> onetinsoldier: I've had problems getting VMwareplayer to install correctly, I couldnt figure out how to install virtualbox as that wasnt in synaptic, and ive had this codec problem
<Ency> karmic ... yes thats what I need
<void__> aeon-ltd: the actual changing is faster than before.
<aeon-ltd> void__: it could be kms related, if thats what you mean
<pvl1> twosheds, sdoesnt mean it doesnt have dependencies.
<xs2ubuntu> hello
<aeon-ltd> void__: are you on intel gpu?
<void__> aeon-ltd: it is the output display.
<onetinsoldier> Ency: roger. i can't solve the worlds problems ;-)
<void__> aeon-ltd: no, nvidia.
<sidney> ikonia: so i install the server then a desktop or the other way around
<raven> grub edit - how to boot windows automatically instead of ubuntu?
<ikonia> sidney: what do you actually want to do with your computer ?
<pvl1> twosheds, can u private message me
<void__> void__: I use the binary drivers, because nouveau was even worse.
<twosheds> pvl1: Yeah, but I expected whatever instructions were there to make sure I have whatever's necessary
<void__> aeon-ltd: I use the binary drivers, because nouveau was even worse.
<Kaa> hey, how do I know if my intel video driver is installed correctly?
<ikonia> Kaa: what makes you think it's not ?
<rabbit1> RandomTime: flashplugin-nonfree is installed
<phlak_user> raven: change the default in /etc/grub.default and run update-grub2
<onetinsoldier> Ency: i used to think i could! haha :D
<xs2ubuntu> phlak_user :: hello
<sidney> ikonia: just a file server for now
<badnaam> aeod-ltd: tried that, no change
<Kaa> ikonia: its a netbook unit, however things are very sluggish, no more than 1 flash video at a time, scrolling is very slow (everywhere)
<madjoe> greezmunkey: I can't see the Advanced tab in my Remote Desktop Preferences (I'm on Karmic) - is it only visible on Lucid?
<ikonia> sidney: ok, so why not just insall the ubuntu desktop CD ?
<phlak_user> raven: sorry /etc/default/grub
<Ency> onetinsoldier: lol... i just wish it all just worked... I expected linux to be the solution to windows with its erros lol
<phlak_user> xs2ubuntu: hi
<Kaa> ikonia: certainly feels as if everything is done in software
<ikonia> Kaa: what model intel card is in it ?
<greezmunkey> madjoe: hold a sec...
<xs2ubuntu> phlak_user :: im using konquerer web browser, but when im typing link adress the error is file does not exit.
<onetinsoldier> Ency: Linux is awesome, i love it! you just have to take the time to learn it. you will if you stick with it
<void__> aeon-ltd: I think it is slow, because the console used to be basically the hardware console (vga), and now the rendering of the letters is being done in some C library with the help of the GPU.
<Kaa> ikonia: Intel  GMA 950 Integrated      Graphics
<ikonia> Kaa: that should be detected fine
<void__> aeon-ltd: but that is just my uneducated guess, it would be nice if someone would say how it actually worked.
<badnaam> btw, I must mention that youtube flash videos play fullscreen just fine
<sidney> ikonia:  good idea
<raven> how to mount /dev/sda1/Documents/User to /home/user?
<badnaam> it's only this site or perhaps this version of flash is causing this?
<Kaa> ikonia: do you know if there is a config utility for it?
<greezmunkey> madjoe: something is wrong then, you shouldn't need that
<Ency> onetinsoldier: how do they expect it to catch on if you are forced to use the command line and go in support forums to find what other bits and pieces you need to download to make things like videos work lol
<ikonia> raven: /dev/sda1/documetns/users is not a valid mount point
<xs2ubuntu> phlak_user :: The requested operation could not be completed
<xs2ubuntu> File or Folder Does Not Exist
<Kaa> ikonia: other than editing the xserver config manually
<ikonia> raven: I would also strongly advise you not to use NTFS disks as your home dir
<ikonia> Kaa: the gnome desktop resolution tool is normally useful
<madjoe> greezmunkey: hm.. I don't know what could be wrong then.. I had it like that with my basic Karmic installation
<badnaam> any thoughts folks?
<mkhanyisi> raven, you cant
<ninjroid> What is ubuntu
<greezmunkey> madjoe: Let me review that, I probably skipped that because it was unnecessary - looking now, brb
<onetinsoldier> Ency: it may be a little complicated, but so is that other OS, their just good at hiding it ;-)  however, there isn't any doors that you can't open in Linux since it's not a proprietary closed OS
<mkhanyisi> !ubuntu | ninjroid
<ubottu> ninjroid: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<raven> phlak_user, when a new kernel will be installed automatically grub will boot memtest - this is not the solution....
<onetinsoldier> they're*
<madjoe> greezmunkey: I'm using wubi.. maybe that is a relevant info as well
<rabbit1> help me out with games on firefox
<raven> ikonia, i know but i need to mount a windows myfolder to /home/user
<ikonia> raven: thats not true, when memtest is never booted by default
<phlak_user> raven: change it to the entry that has the number for windows
<ikonia> raven: that is your home directory so don't mount it as your home directory
<Kaa> ikonia: are we talking about the "Monitor" app?
<Sonsee> hi all
<ikonia> Kaa: normally says something like screen resoluton on the menu
<Sonsee> who knows what distribution of linux is fastest?
<onetinsoldier> Ency: did you download and install winff yet?
<mkhanyisi> raven, what do you want to achieve by doing that?
<Kaa> ikonia: I have a feeling something is missing, but I can't understand what. I have a netbook remix installed
<raven> phlak_user, ikonia when a new kernel will be installed the number does not match any more!!
<phlak_user> raven: check this out for grub2 --> http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/changing-the-default-boot-with-ubuntu-910-grub-2.html
<greezmunkey> madjoe: no all that is there regards stuff that is already on the main page.
<Ency> onetinsoldier: yes and now Im trying to figure out which video didnt work.... I had a folder full of videos and almost all worked but one or two didnt lol
<ikonia> raven: so ? that doesn't make it boot memtest
<mkhanyisi> Sonsee, we dont know
<ninjroid> I have been without internet for literally 2 years, and now I come back and I hear of ubuntu and curious
<raven> ikonia, but it also does not boot windows any more
<Sonsee> mkhanyisi, maybe you saw some tests?
<ikonia> raven: the default is controlled by the line "default"
<theadmin> Is PMA in repos?
<ikonia> theadmin: search for it
<phlak_user> theadmin: whats PMA?
<theadmin> No can do, helping a friend and not on Linux
<theadmin> phlak_user: phpmyadmin, of course
<theadmin> !find phpmy
<ubottu> Found: phpmyadmin
<Aquajag> Question for hp pavilion zx5000. Unable to get wireless working. It is Broadcom 4303, I have tried ndiswrapper and fwcutter. Currently it has the fwcutter driver (B43legacy wireless, in the Ubuntu Hardware Drivers) installed and active, but says wireless is disabled. I have not yet been able to get the wireless hardware button to work and am wondering if there is a way to force/manually enable the wireless card.
<onetinsoldier> Ency: roger. winff will be probably be able to play them. if not! then that link that i gave to downloading the bleeding 'svn' edge version probably would
<phlak_user> !info phpmyadmin | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:3.3.2-1 (lucid), package size 4184 kB, installed size 17040 kB
<Ency> onetinsoldier: I think it worked... I cant find a video that doesnt work
<onetinsoldier> Ency: :-)
<godricbrutus> can someone tell me what my main problem is; why ubuntu takes so long to boot? http://www.imagebam.com/image/95e8e681736368
<mkhanyisi> Sonsee, no
<madjoe> greezmunkey: well, I just tested vnc locally and it works... now I'm heading to do it in a secure fashion for outside of my firewall
<theadmin> Okay, once I install it, how do i use it? :/
<mkhanyisi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<phlak_user> theadmin: using your browser of course
<theadmin> phlak_user: Duh, i mean, where does it go to?
<greezmunkey> madjoe: Heh - I was jsut about to write that it was pretty easy, great news!
<greezmunkey> madjoe: so you are connecting over ssh, right?
<c00lF00L> question : i need to install windows on my laptop to update my htc hero because vbox and wine wont do it. after i install windoze xp its going to write to the mbr, i want to know how to just install the grub back with out reinstalling lucid again.
<madjoe> greezmunkey: yeah, it is... I was just reading why I'm not seeing the exact same tabs like on that page you've showed me
<phlak_user> theadmin: go to?
<madjoe> greezmunkey: yes, ssh
<phlak_user> theadmin: http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<theadmin> phlak_user: Thanks ^_^
<greezmunkey> madjoe: yeah, they just rolled the most important options into one page.
<geekyogi> am looking for black jack game on ubuntu :P anyone.?
<wrapster> im having trouble trying to understand the way space is being managed...
<aeon-ltd> c00lF00L: supergrubdisk
<theadmin> geekyogi: Isn't there a built-in one? Gnome Blackjack or something?
<wrapster> just a week ago i had to reinstall ubuntu because of lack of space..
<aeon-ltd> wrapster: and now?
<madjoe> greezmunkey: but I don't see "require encryption" checkbox
<mkhanyisi> aeon-ltd, what is a supergrubdisk?
<geekyogi> theadmin: nope.. in lucid lynx
<Ency> onetinsoldier: thanks for your help man - looks like it did the job
<greezmunkey> madjoe: just make sure you "require" a password.
<wrapster> now i have a fairly new machine and all of a sudden i see only 5.6G being free
<aeon-ltd> mkhanyisi: it restores grub via a live cd
<onetinsoldier> Ency: you're welcome, enjoy! :)
<godricbrutus> can someone tell me what my main problem is; why ubuntu takes so long to boot? http://www.imagebam.com/image/95e8e681736368
<greezmunkey> madjoe: you don't need it, ssh is doing that for you.
<madjoe> greezmunkey: or "lock on disconnect", or any of those checkboxes from the advanced tab
<mkhanyisi> aeon-ltd, i didnt ask what it does, what is it?
<choi> hi, my video is working. but colors are washed out every since lucid. i think it has something to do with the driver and/or noveau. any ideas?
<wrapster> what is taking up so much of space? /var/cache/apt/archives is 500M and i have a few other data that is at max worth about another 100M..
<geekyogi> theadmin: Well thanx  a lot that day.. for helping me out in installing windows after ubuntu linux install.. :)
<aeon-ltd> mkhanyisi: its a live cd
<Ency> onetinsoldier: what do you think of ultimate edition? should I get the next one (based on lucid) or just get ubuntu and download the extra bits i need?
<collectek> what is the package for usb-install (ubuntu variation -- linux mint)
<theadmin> geekyogi: Oh you succeeded? Good news
<mkhanyisi> aeon-ltd, ok, i thought its an application
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: thats not slow
<Ency> onetinsoldier: only reason I got UE was so it would have 'everything' in it already
<geekyogi> theadmin: yes..  :)
<greezmunkey> madjoe: I can boot up another box here, but I don't remember that being an issue.
<wrapster> I have so far only installed vbox,nvidia drivers and thats about it.
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, it seems very slow to me
<c00lF00L> is  supergrubdisk on the live cd?
<madjoe> greezmunkey: no worries, I'll just proceed as is...
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: you could shave maybe 2 seconds by replacing gdm with a faster login manager
<phlak_user> wrapster: where are you seeing your free disk space info?
<wrapster> df -h
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: the fastest i got my boot was maybe 25-27 seconds to cli login
<guntbert> Ency: discussing different distros is not really on topic here :-)
<mkhanyisi> c00lF00L, dont think so
<phlak_user> wrapster: did you type df -h in a terminal?
<wrapster> phlak_user: df -h
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, it takes a while for the panel and wallpaper to show up
<onetinsoldier> Ency: i have no idea of what to think of it. don't really know anything about it, and, i just saw someone a bit ago say that, it's yet another unsupported version of Ubuntu, like backtrack4, Mint Linux, ect. they aren't supported here. i have no interest in it really, sorry
<wrapster> phlak_user: yes
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: i could go faster maybe <20secs to X with scripting
<phlak_user> wrapster: can you pastebin it please?
<mkhanyisi> c00lF00L, you can restore grub to mbr using your livecd
<theadmin> aeon-ltd: Wha? Less then ten seconds over here from GRUB to full graphical environment. 20 seconds is... slow.
<aeon-ltd> theadmin: old P4 512mb ram, counting POST time. on button to desktop
<mkhanyisi> c00lF00L, mind you if i give you the quick steps?
<godricbrutus> theadmin, that's what i thought. mine is painfully slow
<BitEncrypt> how do i change back to the GNOME front end manager?
<theadmin> aeon-ltd: I also have 512 MB ram.
<Ency> onetinsoldier: kk i understand. thanks for your help with the codec again :)\
<theadmin> aeon-ltd: But I don't count POST times...
<onetinsoldier> Ency: cheers
<wrapster> phlak_user: http://pastie.org/973515
<godricbrutus> theadmin, can you take a look at my 'bootchart;'?
<aeon-ltd> theadmin: why not its time spent waiting
<theadmin> godricbrutus: I have. Bug 571707
<godricbrutus> theadmin, http://www.imagebam.com/image/95e8e681736368
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: what DE? gnome is quite heavy nowadays
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, yes gnome
<Aquajag> Question for hp pavilion zx5000. Unable to get wireless working. It is Broadcom 4303, I have tried ndiswrapper and fwcutter. Currently it has the fwcutter driver (B43legacy wireless, in the Ubuntu Hardware Drivers) installed and active, but says wireless is disabled. I have not yet been able to get the wireless hardware button to work and am wondering if there is a way to force/manually enable the wireless card.
<godricbrutus> theadmin, i'm not sure what you meant by bug 571707
<oCean_> wrapster: virtual machine harddrives might take up a lot of space. Try "du -sh /home" to see if the space "lost" is in /home filesystem
<theadmin> godricbrutus: https://launchpad.net/bugs/571707
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<godricbrutus> theadmin, ok
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: you could try a wm and a panel that isn't dependant on gnome. but the problem may be loading applets, how many have you got on the panel(s)
<dhikr> hi all ! i ahve a problem with gdesklet , he is install but i don't run... What do you know ? Thankyou
<jifli> how can I use su with UID's ?
<wrapster> oCean_: yes i know that.. so all the .vdi images are moved to another partition that i mount only when required.
<theadmin> aeon-ltd: It's stuck at plymouth, sheesh, not a gnome issue
<wrapster> oCean_: there are no images on my machine.
<phlak_user> wrapster: what is the size of the harddisk you have?
<BitEncrypt> guitarmanmitch: where you from
<wrapster> 320G
<oCean_> wrapster: so, using "du" you found out which directory takes up your 12G ?
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, none
<aeon-ltd> theadmin: he/she said it was taking a long time for the panel and desktop image to load
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: what spec pc?
<wrapster> oCean_: that ive not done as yet... on the /
<theadmin> aeon-ltd: Oh?
<klisto> clear
<theadmin> aeon-ltd: I must have missed that
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, custom
<compaq> when I open a file in nautilus, how do I change the default application.  Specifically, i want to use mplayer rather than totem
<phlak_user> wrapster: can you pastebin output of sudo fdisk -l please
<mkhanyisi> c00lF00L, check your private message
<ActionParsnip> Jifli: you'd have to read the su man page to see if it supports UID use. I think if you just use the UID the system will realise but the man page will pretty much tell you
<theadmin> compaq: Right click, preferences, open with
<badnaam> can anyone help with with flash player full screen problem please?
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, bug 571707 intel e6600, 8gb ram
<ssquirrel> ...
<ActionParsnip> !default | compaq
<ssquirrel> hai
<ubottu> compaq: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<rocket16> badnaam: What is the problem?
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, nvidia 7600gt 256mb
<compaq> theadmin, no, I mean when I left click it uses totem by default, how I change this setting
<wrapster> phlak_user: http://pastie.org/973515
<theadmin> compaq: When you left-click?
<compaq> ActionParsnip, oh, thanks
<theadmin> compaq: When you double-click it does something only (well, normally)
<oCean_> wrapster: all your directories are on /, so you better try du on directories as /home, /usr, /var and/or /opt
<badnaam> fullscreen at espn3 doesnt work, it goes into full screen mode but the actual viewable screen is 1inchx.25 inch
<badnaam> youtube fullscreens work
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: that is quite odd for lag, what login items are you using, are any set with the "sleep x &&" prefix?
<rocket16> badnaam: Well, the settings are a bit different. What is the browser, Firefox?
<wrapster> ok
<jifli> ActionParsnip: the man page doesn't say anything about UID's and if i just su 1004 it says user 1004 doesn't exist D:
<yosi1234> Does Back-In-Time backup software work from the clie for Ubuntu Server or only a gui backup software?
<badnaam> firefox 3.6 x64
<phlak_user> wrapster: all your disk space is there; you just need to mount the other partitions
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, not that i know of. only extra login item i have is emerald
<rabbit1> how to play .wmv files in vlc? does it support?
<theadmin> rabbit1: Why yes
<ssquirrel> does anyone know where the security logs are? \
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: are you running compiz aswell?
<rocket16> badnaam: Well. It might be a site-specific problem, :(
<E_E> hi... I know I'm in the wrong room for this but it's where I ended up.... how do I get to a channel with people from my city to chat with? live in Vancouver, BC
<phlak_user> ssquirrel: /var/log/auth.log ?
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, yes
<rabbit1> theadmin: but one of the file is not playing, and i don have other .wmv files to check :(
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, but it was never a problem before
<wrapster> phlak_user: yes.. i understand that.. but my question was where to find out why the / partition is gobbling up space?
<phlak_user> E_E: use the telephone directory
<ActionParsnip> Rabbit1: if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras it should. You could also try the codec pack on medibuntu's repo
<wrapster> other partitions im not worried.
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: what happened prior to this? like installed/uninstalled items
<enerd128> hi ubuntu enerd128 is here
<wrapster> phlak_user: fine.. i'll take a look at it.. Thanks for your help
<badnaam> anyway to stream the flash content outside of firefox?
<ActionParsnip> !codec | rabbit1
<ubottu> rabbit1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Aquajag> Question for hp pavilion zx5000. Unable to get wireless working. It is Broadcom 4303, I have tried ndiswrapper and fwcutter. Currently it has the fwcutter driver (B43legacy wireless, in the Ubuntu Hardware Drivers) installed and active, but says wireless is disabled. I have not yet been able to get the wireless hardware button to work and am wondering if there is a way to force/manually enable the wireless card.
<phlak_user> wrapster: you might have selected that as the / and everything else below it; normally it is a good idea to have separate partitions for /home /var etc etc
<rocket16> badnaam: Sure, try Miro TV, and VLC
<badnaam> so that I can use a different version of flash player and see if that works
<E_E> phlak_user: seriously, are channels not organized by region ?
<linux-k> #ubuntu-es
<badnaam> thanks!
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, i've just been doing as normal. didn't install anything new that i can think of
<E_E> phlak: or servers ?
<yosi1234> phlak: I learned webmina nd love it, I wanted a GUI yyesterday, but may have changed my mind...  does Webmin take less resources than running a GUI on a server?
<yosi1234> webmin
<phlak_user> E_E: not that I know of; maybe on undernet
<oCean_> wrapster: might be in /home, /usr, /opt or /var
<rocket16> badnaam: :)
<badnaam> oh, what's teh best way to fish the url out of the flash player?
<ActionParsnip> Aquajag: use a wired connection to get fully updated. It may help
<E_E> phlak_user: ok Ill try that thx
<phlak_user> yosi1234: yes of course it only uses apache
<linux-k> ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | yosi1234
<ubottu> yosi1234: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<linux-k> como entrar a sala de españoles
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: did this just happen after the 10.04 update?
<phlak_user> !es| linux-k
<ubottu> linux-k: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<oCean_> linux-k: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<Aquajag> ActionParsnip, I did just the other day, i have very little access to wired connection. Updated, that's how I got the current driver going. It went from saying "disconnected" to "wireless is disabled." I think now the problem is the hardware switch, but it has never worked in Ubuntu
<linux-k> ah
<linux-k> ok
<linux-k> thinks
<rhonny> hey!! no sound cuming from amarok
<ActionParsnip> Aquajag: ok does: sudo iwlist scan ,show APs?
<rocket16> rhonny: Is it running on gnome?
<rhonny> yeah
<theadmin> rhonny: Any other apps having problems with sound?
<rhonny> nopes
<yosi1234> phlak: it works pretty well, but trying to find a program for varemetal backup... or i guess i could ESXi virtualize the system to backup, but then I was trying to find the performance hot for tcpip latency and storage latency but cnt find any tests on that
<bondiblueos9> I have a file that was split into four pieces.  I need to perform an operation on the original file, but it is several GB.  Is there any way I can do the equivalent of cat ing all the segments together without actually producing a new file?
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, i was on 10.4 before, and it was never slow like this
<ssquirrel> phalk_user: not the logins ... but the packet stateful firewall logs
<linux-k> "/join #ubuntu-es"
<yosi1234> baremetal
<ssquirrel> help help
<rocket16> rhonny: Also, are the plugins installed in Amarok? If yes, check the settings for sound
<yosi1234> performance hit
<ssquirrel> does anyone know where the firewall logs are?
<rhonny> k
<theadmin> bondiblueos9: Duh of course! "cat file1 file2 file3 file4"
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: something must have happened to cause this.
<theadmin> bondiblueos9: CAT is for conCATenate, dammit :/
<BitEncrypt> when i boot up it says kubuntu...how do i return it to ubuntu?
<madjoe> greezmunkey: I can't install lokkit as suggested in the documentation.. do you know why? I can't find gnome-lokkit in my Synaptic
<phlak_user> ssquirrel: firewall logs generally go into /var/log/messages unless youve configured differently
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, yep. that's what i'm trying to figure out
<ActionParsnip> Bitencrypt: log out, choose gnome, log in
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, maybe i should just fresh install
<BitEncrypt> ive done that
<ssquirrel> phlak_user: thank you ...
<bondiblueos9> theadmin: I mean, I want a file that isn't actually a file but acts like the output of cat would, had I written that output to file
<BitEncrypt> its before that screen
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, i guess the only thing importand for me to back-up is my virtualbox machine
<phlak_user> bondiblueos9: thats called the stdout
<BitEncrypt> that it says kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Bitencrypt: you will need to click your username first, the desktop selection is at the bottom
<phlak_user> BitEncrypt: that means you installed kubuntu
<Aquajag> ActionParsnip: sudo iwlist scan says "Interface doesn't support scanning" for lo, eth0, vboxnet0. For wlan0 is adds "network is down"
<theadmin> bondiblueos9: Err. So you want an output of cat somewhere in command line? Use $(cat somefile)
<greezmunkey> madjoe: what happens when you are connected locally, and then interrupt your connection, i.e.unplug your ethernet cable?
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, yep. i'm gonna fresh install
<ActionParsnip> Aquajag: if you rmmod the module used by the device then modprobe it, does it work then? Have you looked for guides for your laptop model,  there may be a guide on how to make it nice
<realubot> I get this error trying to connect remote using neatnx-server: Agent warning: Failed to get the control parameters. Why do I get that message in my /var/logs/messages file?
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: wait! how much lag (in seconds)?
<Guest4233> hi,
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, i dunno in exact seconds
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: but long enough to be a problem
<ActionParsnip> Aquajag: are you using ubuntu in a virtualbox?
<Guest4233> any professional knows ehcp, I have a issue needs help
<madjoe> greezmunkey: oh, I can only test it on my laptop... I made a self-reference connection.. weird, I know. :)
<Aquajag> ActionParsnip: I have been unsuccessful in finding guides for my model. Everything has been for slightly diff version of Broadcom, nothing for my laptop. I'm somewhat new so i don't know how to rmmod or modprobe as you suggested
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, but i'm having an issue with virtualbox as well that i can't seem to figure out, which is why i feel like fresh installing. yes, enough lag to be a problem
<Aquajag> ActionParsnip: no, using ubuntu LTS as the only OS. I am currently using a separate laptop, also using ubuntu LTS, to communicate online
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: you could try changing from gnome to something lighter like maybe just compiz standalone with a panel like tint2, whats the problem with virtual box?
<InvaderZim> Freshly installed Lucid can't login to X! Screen blinks! X log says Fatal error savage driver problem. Kdm stop, rmmod savage, modprobe savagefb and startx (NOT kdm start) makes it work. It doesnt make any sense! It worked ok with Karmic. Help anyone?
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, i have to re-boot to tell you
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, brb
<aeon-ltd> godricbrutus: bye
<greezmunkey> madjoe: I'll lab that here, give me about ten minutes to get set up.
<ActionParsnip> Aquajag: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,you will be able to see the name of the driver. You can then run; sudo rmmod name;sleep 5; sudo modprobe name ,replace name with the actual name in the output
<madjoe> greezmunkey: thnx
<rhonny> @rocket16 evrythng is f9
<ActionParsnip> Invaderzim: are you fully updated?
<bondiblueos9> phlak_user, theadmin: ok, here is exactly what I want to do: I have noname1.bin.001 noname1.bin.002 noname1.bin.003 and noname1.cue and I want to make an iso.  I know I can cat noname1.bin.001 noname1.bin.002 noname1.bin.003 > noname1.bin and then bchunk noname1.bin noname1.cue noname to make the iso, but I want to avoid creating the intermediate file of noname1.bin
<rhonny> still no clue in running amarok
<ActionParsnip> Rhonny: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<rhonny> nopes
<InvaderZim> ActionParsnip: yes, fully
<phlak_user> bondiblueos9: would it cause any problems if you create the temp file? you could always delete it later
<rhonny> i'm on ubuntu 9.10
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, wow, that was about 40 seconds that i counted, from grub to the panel and background
<ActionParsnip> Rhonny: amarok doesn't use gnome style sound stuffs which is why the metapackages are different. I suggest you install it
<quidnunc> Why is "touch /tmp/foo" complaining about the drive being read-only but "mount" says that it is rw?
<ActionParsnip> Invaderzim: is there a bug logged for it?
<Guest55492> I've created a new account on ubuntu 10.04 using the Live Session user, but I can't login to this new account.
<imgarysmith> can anybody help me with the cairo-dock?
<bondiblueos9> phlak_user: just that the files are large and it takes extra time and hard-drive space; I thought maybe since the temp file is really just the three files end to end there would be a fancy way to do it
<InvaderZim> ActionParsnip: no haven't seen it and I havent filed it yet
<ActionParsnip> Quidnunc: does it work if you use sudo?
<quidnunc> ActionParsnip: No
<phlak_user> bondiblueos9: beats me; sorry
<madjoe> greezmunkey: since Karmic has ufw as a default firewall and I can't find lokkit, I guess I should just run "sudo ufw allow 22" from my console
<ActionParsnip> Invaderzim: with issues like that its good to check. It may be a known bug
<godricbrutus> aeon-ltd, http://www.imagebam.com/image/2d9eb481739233
<Sunderphon> If I installed via wubi, how do I navigate to the drive containing windows?
<Aquajag> ActionParsnip: lshw gave me a few devices. seems there are more listed after my driver attempts. I am not sure how to tell what the driver name is in all of that?
<ActionParsnip> Sunderphon: /host
<ActionParsnip> Aquajag: it says driver=something
<sebsebseb> Hi
<phlak_user> !hi| sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> phlak_user: hi
<ActionParsnip> Sunderphon: its accessible from there, you access partitions too, not drives
<valentino_tuga> ubuntu 10.04 is so fast. it took less than 10 seconds to boot
<Aquajag> ActionParsnip: network:0 ..... configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=64. so instead of "name" i should put "b43-pci=bridge"?
<sebsebseb> valentino_tuga: :)
<ActionParsnip> Aquajag: it's b43-pci-bridge for the driver name then
<greezmunkey> madjoe: you may want to consider selecting a "nonstandard" port for ssh - I know it's not much security wise, but why make it any easier, right.
<InvaderZim> ActionParsnip: where do i search for it? cant find search button on launchpad
<rgoytacaz> I've upgraded to 10.4
<madjoe> greezmunkey: right. what would you suggest? ports higher than some number? or?
<rgoytacaz> and it uninstalled my java
<TheGrammarFreak> How can I improve the battery life of ubuntu? I'm using Lucid
<ActionParsnip> Invaderzim: just use a websearch engine. Something like: ubuntu bug blah foo bar ,replace foo and bar with useful things
<ActionParsnip> Etc
<rgoytacaz> and theres no sun-java listed in the synaptic
<InvaderZim> ActionParsnip: oh I did that already, didnt find anything
<Aquajag> ActionParsnip: "sudo rmmod b43-pci-bridge" returns "ERROR: Module b43_pci_bridge does not exist in /proc/modules"
<ActionParsnip> Invaderzim: i'd log it then
<greezmunkey> madjoe: yeah, pick one that is not in use by anthing else. Google "ip services" to fins a list, or search on your winbox for services*.*
<rgoytacaz> how to install java for Ubuntu 10.4?!
<quidnunc> Oh, "mount" doesn't tell you if it mounted rw, only that it should be.
<rgoytacaz> it uninstalled my java when I upgraded from 9 to 10. =/
<pietr> Hello. I need some insights into using ubuntu with ntfs? I know that there are much better filesystems, but unfortunatelly I don't have a choice. So my question is this. Can linux (ubuntu 10.04) safely work with ntfs filesystems?
<madjoe> greezmunkey: ok, so I'll just "sudo ufw allow XXXX" that's it?
<k3rn> does a command exisists, that does not print a line matching a pattern? lile a negation pof grep?
<ikonia> pietr: no, it is strongly advise against it
<JohnN> just finished googling it but none of the solutions seem to work... maybe cos this is lubuntu... anyways...
<aeon-ltd> !chocolate
<aeon-ltd> !chocolate
<TheGrammarFreak> pietr, it can read form it and write to it fine
<aeon-ltd> !chocolate
<FloodBot1> aeon-ltd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pietr> ikonia: why?
<JohnN> can't get any rez above 800x600 on an old tosh laptop
<ikonia> pietr: you would be better off using wubi, although that has it's negative aspects against a native install
<pietr> TheGrammarFreak: so no problems?
<architeuthis> wubi worked for me
<ikonia> pietr: it's a closed source file system with not %100 stable reverse engineering
<TheGrammarFreak> peitr, I can get ot my Windows 7 partition fine, nothings broken. I would never use it as the home directory of linux or anything
<TheGrammarFreak> peitr, but it works for basic stuff
<architeuthis> anyone know a util to change an ipod from hfs to fat 32 in ubuntu
<sender> Hello, is possible to automatically only display a certain panel, when twinview is enabled? Thanks.
<ikonia> architeuthis: just mkfs it
<ikonia> architeuthis: you will lose all your data though
<architeuthis> fucking cant rockbox an apple formated ipod
<ikonia> architeuthis: control your langauge
<ikonia> architeuthis: that langauge is unacceptable in this channel
<architeuthis> sry
<Black_Phantom> If I convert a file to .wav will it affect the quality of the sound ?
<pietr> TheGrammarFreak: the thing is that I have approx 4TB on those disks, and I have nowhere to move it and convert the fs. so I think I'm stuck with ntfs
<Black_Phantom> or not necessarily ?
<TheGrammarFreak> Depends on sampling rate and bit depth Black_Phantom
<ikonia> pietr: then use wubi
<badcloud> accidently removed my sys panel
<badcloud> how do I restore it??
<Black_Phantom> TheGrammarFreak, I didnt touch any of them, I edited an audio and am exporting it as .wav so that I can burn it
<enzotib> !resetpanel | badcloud
<TheGrammarFreak> peitr, I don't think an ubuntu installer will even let you use ntfs as a home drive.
<ubottu> badcloud: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<new2irc> hello everyone. I have been reading some manpages and notices they refer to some commands as command(number), for instance less(1). Does anyone know what the number in the parentheises represents?
<TheGrammarFreak> Black_Phantom, if you can;t hear a difference then it's fine.
<ikonia> new2irc: man pages have multiple pages for each command
<BitEncrypt> is there a way to delete kubuntu without deleting ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<TheGrammarFreak> Mathematically something will be lost, but that's life, Black_Phantom
<phlak_user> BitEncrypt: just install gnome
<pietr> TheGrammarFreak: i don't need it as home drive. I have a 80GB disk just for linux and my personal data are on 2 separate disks, both with ntfs
<BitEncrypt> from the software center'
<Docolero> new2irc, try 'man man'
<new2irc> ikonia: ok, so I assume it counts how many pages cover a specific command? So that's why I have been seeing man [number] command?
<TheGrammarFreak> peitr, so install linux to that drive. The read/write stuff in linux for ntfs have been fine for me. Backups of really important data might be an idea. But I'd recommend that anyway :D
<pietr> TheGrammarFreak: so what kind of linux well supported filesystem do you recommend for safely storing huge amounts of data?
<madjoe> greezmunkey: ok, I opened one port for SSH by using this tool: http://cirt.net/ports It's a neat page!
<TheGrammarFreak> peitr, I don;t actually know, sorry. I use EXT4, but I have no more than 640 GB of data, most of which is on ntfs anyway
<LjL> Black_Phantom: WAV is a lossless format, so generally speaking you won't lose quality if you convert stuff to it... only when converting to lossy formats you do
<Guest33152> does anyone knows what is the name of the official android channel here  ?
<pietr> TheGrammarFreak: ok, thank you :-)
<TheGrammarFreak> <Guest33152>, google?
<BitEncrypt> I think i have kde frontend manager running???? how do i change it to gnome......wont let me install gnome from software center, due to dependencies
<TheGrammarFreak> peitr, No problem
<k3rn> question: when i use echo -e " foo \t bar" - can i specify the width of the horizontal tab??
<TheGrammarFreak> peitr, A quick google should get you some stuff on various linux filesystems btw
<TheGrammarFreak> :D
<badcloud> thanks ubottu and enzotib :)
<phlak_user> BitEncrypt: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop normally works fine
<Black_Phantom> sorry TheGrammarFreak did you say something after that ? I was d/c
<TheGrammarFreak> Black_Phantom, what was the last thing you saw me say?
<onetinsoldier> BitEncrypt: you should add to your problem description, a pastebin, that shows the command you are using and the error messages you are receiving
<Black_Phantom> TheGrammarFreak, about the bitrate
<Black_Phantom> TheGrammarFreak, the 1st thing u said
<Ubuntu> Can you customize the login screen like in the previous versions
<phlak_user> ubuntu: yes
<uLinux> How do I create a shortcut so it opens an executable?
<TheGrammarFreak> Black_Phantom, I said that mathmatically you will probably loose something. The chances are you won't hear it as long as it's encoded at more than 44.2KHz and
<swamjj> j3255
<uLinux> I can do it manually by double click on it..
<TheGrammarFreak> I can;t remember the bit depth, Black_Phantom.
<TheGrammarFreak> Sorry
<sender> Is it possible to automatically only display a certain panel, when twinview is enabled? Thanks.
<Black_Phantom> TheGrammarFreak, thanks, its ok
<barberan> where is my static IP address on eth0 written? in which file ?
<TheGrammarFreak> Does anyone know how to improve the battery life of my laptop when it runs ubuntu?
<TheGrammarFreak> Black_Phantom, no worries
<sender> barberan: /etc/networking/interfaces (I think)
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<uLinux> How to create a shortcut to run an executable?
<phlak_user> barberan: if you're not using network manager then what sender says is right
<Ubuntu> So how can I theme the login screen?
<phlak_user> TheGrammarFreak: turn off wi-fi and bluetooth
<onetinsoldier> TheGrammarFreak: depending on your cpu, the 'cpufrequtils' package might be of help
<uLinux> Ubuntu you can use Ubuntu Tweak
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: I know a way to change the wallpaper with a cheeky command or 2
<phlak_user> !gdm
<sender> barberan: correct path is: /etc/network/interfaces
<rhonny> :TheGrammerFreak u can stop services which u r not using, like sql or apache etc
<uLinux> hello ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Ulinux: howdy
<TheGrammarFreak> Cool, thanks guys. My CPU is already "scaled" down. I'll look into prcess killing
<barberan> sender: What if I am using GUI network manager? I see that my /etc/network/interfaces is empty now
<TheGrammarFreak> Cheersa
<StefanNET> how to adduser with password in same line? without passwd user..?
<phlak_user> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install ubunt-gdm-themes
<Ubuntu> let me try those.
<uLinux> oh sorry Ubuntu
<phlak_user> StefanNET: man adduser should tell you; i think there is a -p somewhere
<onetinsoldier> TheGrammarFreak: to see the status of services as mentioned by rhonny, i think you can use the 'chkconfig' command. i haven't used it much... but check out --> chkconfig -A
<sender> barberan: what do you want to do?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<noren> hi guys i m running ubuntu minimal lucid theres a huge memory leak prob i m facing any solution known
<uLinux> How do I create a shortcut to run an executable?
<BitEncrypt> how do i stop running KDE front end manager?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: use anything you want now :)
<phlak_user> StefanNET: sorry useradd has a -p option
<ActionParsnip> Ulinux: you can create a symlink to it
<noren> in karmic it was using 80 mb and now in lucid the same is using 200 mb ??
<StefanNET> yaea -p
<StefanNET> but its sented encrypted
<TheGrammarFreak> onetinsoldier, that packes comes up as "untrusted"
<phlak_user> noren: how did you find that out?
<barberan> sender: I want to know where is my IP address written? for example where is it taken from during my system boot process? IP address is static -> it's saved somewhere
<StefanNET> useradd username -p pwpw
<ActionParsnip> Ulinux: ln -s /path/to/thing /path/to/link
<StefanNET> and go to login user: username pw: pwpw
<StefanNET> and access denied why?
<onetinsoldier> TheGrammarFreak: hmm? what does? chkconfig -A ?
<Ubuntu> About my problem with logging in--I can't login to a new account I just made, but I can login to root and Live Session (when i try to login to new account after I enter my username and password, the dialog disappears for 1 second, and comes back)
<ikonia> StefanNET: how did you setup that user ?
<StefanNET> useradd stefan -p mynewpw
<noren> phlak_user: i am using ubuntu minimal in karmic it was using at the most 80 mb and now its using 200 mb and the caching increases with the time
<ikonia> Ubuntu: you shouldn't be able to login as root - how did you enable it
<new2irc> Docolero , thanks! Wonder how I missed the part about sections when I checked there last. So the numbers more or less describes what kind of category the program is in?
<TheGrammarFreak> onetinsoldier, IT;s not currently installed on my system, when I use aptitude to try and install it it warns me that it's an untrusted package
<rhonny> amarok is not connecting with net ??
<onetinsoldier> TheGrammarFreak: the cpufrequtils package? interesting
<onetinsoldier> TheGrammarFreak: don't know why it would say that
<phlak_user> noren: if you run top and press M the processes will get sorted in decreasing order of memory usage. maybe you can find our which process is misbehaving
<onetinsoldier> TheGrammarFreak: or chkconfig.. don't know why it would either
<Ency> can anyone tell me what channel/server I should go to for chat about distros?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: make sure the user is the owner of all of its own $HOME with cd /home; sudo chmod -R foo ./foo ,assuming the
<friedturtl3> are there cell phones with IRC apps?
<madjoe> greezmunkey: I think I set it all up... and I'm using UPnP on my router
<Docolero> new2irc, thats how I understand it, but its been a while since I worked much with the shell :)
<TheGrammarFreak> not cpufrequtils, the chckconfig
<onetinsoldier> TheGrammarFreak: you have any ppa's added?
<Ency> friedturtl3: i bet iphone has an app for it
<noren> phlak_user: running htop i m getting /usr/bin/X as the top mem user, it was not so before
<ActionParsnip> Ency: #ubuntu-offtopic is good for non-ubuntu support chat
<friedturtl3> yeah, proly cost for texting though
<Ency> actionparsnip: thx
<rhonny> hey! my amarok is not connecting to the net
<StefanNET> can someone help me?
<rhonny> plzz help
<blue_anna> when I install support for a language I get every locale for that language .. it makes it hard to use the language selection list when it's full of different locales (es and en both have like 20) -- can I just install *1 locale somehow?
<phlak_user> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheGrammarFreak> Oh well
<TheGrammarFreak> Ency, #Ubuntu-Offtopic might be a start
<greezmunkey> madjoe: yeah, I'm seeing some wierdness at my end, I had this all worked out before I set up 10.04 - It's cool though I needed to do this sooner or later :)
<FoolishOwl> Hello. I've been trying to figure out a better way to do something with ssh. Currently, I log in to a server, using an intermediate server, using this command: 'ssh -At myname@intermediate.server "ssh ip.address"'. I'd like to set this up in .ssh_config.
<noren> is memory leak a common prob ?? then i will go back to karmic again !!
<ActionParsnip> Blue_anna: use localepurge. You can select the language you need and save space
<onetinsoldier> TheGrammarFreak: do you have any ppa's added or have you added anything to your software sources allowing you to get packages other than stock lucid packages?
<TheGrammarFreak> onetinsoldier, yeah
<dustin_> is there a semacode reader for ubuntu I see the writer but how would I verify corectness?
<valentino_tuga> Everything is ubuntu 10.04 is excellent so far. I just wish MI empathy could have video chat for MSN conversations
<onetinsoldier> TheGrammarFreak: ok, that's why then ;-)
<trevjs> Anybody got a link for the best solution for downgrading to php 5.2 on lucid?
<madjoe> greezmunkey: can we switch to pm... it's too loud in here?
<greezmunkey> madjoe: yeah, sure. Go ahead.
<ActionParsnip> Noren: not seen it here but karmic is supported well into next year
<TheGrammarFreak> onetinsoldier, I am win! Lol.
<blue_anna> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<onetinsoldier> TheGrammarFreak: lol :)
<uLinux> <ActionParsnip> Ulinux: ln -s /path/to/thing /path/to/link        What is the thing=executable?  Link? i didnt get it
<ActionParsnip> Trevjs: there is no best way.
<noren> ActionParsnip: i had upgraded mine from karmic to lucid ... may be this is a prob.. i must get a clean install ~~ what do u suggest
<Ubuntu> ikonia: When ubuntu finished starting, it automatically logged into the live session user, and I created it from there.
<rhonny> where i can configure proxy settings for amarok
<friedturtl3> noren whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Ulinux: ok, if you wanted to put gedit on the desktop using a symlink you would run: ln -s /usr/bin/gedit $HOME/Desktop/gedit
<ikonia> Ubuntu: ahhh, this is on a live cd session
<raven> rhythmbox imports 0/xxxxxxx - what is going wrong there?
<Malabi> Hi. I need some help. I tried to boot Ubuntu 10.04 with a CD and I chose "test Ubuntu" or something along those lines, but when I had chosen that the screen just went all black and nothing happened. Does anyone know what might be the problem?
<uLinux> ActionParsnip i want to add a shortcut to menu
<ActionParsnip> Ulinux: its like a windows shortcut but symlinks are a thosand times more powerful
<StefanNET> @Appetite is vouch seller!
<raven> how to restart the xserver (10.04)?
<Ubuntu> Ubuntu: Actually, running off a flash drive. Once I figure out how to tweak everything the way I like it, I can install over my previous OS.
<ActionParsnip> Ulinux: then use alacarte, its part of a standard install
<undecim> FoolishOwl: Let me look at the ssh manual for minute. I think I know what to do.
<Ubuntu> Oops. ikonia:Actually, running off a flash drive. Once I figure out how to tweak everything the way I like it, I can install over my previous OS.
<uLinux> the file i want to open is at /home/xxx/ventsrv/ventrilo_srv
<noren> friedturtl3: i am getting a memory leak and cant trace it to the exact application in lucid, it was running good at 80 mb but in lucid its almost to 200 mb seeing htop the memory usage differs with differrent boot
<raven> how to restart the xserver (10.04)?
<phlak_user> raven: log out and log in
<noren> raven: sudo /etc/ini.t/gdm restart
<raven> noren phlak_user by keys?
<ActionParsnip> raven: you can use ctrl+alt+backspace if you re-enable it in the keyboard settings
<noren> raven: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jooce> hola
<undecim> FoolishOwl: I think the -A is the same as having "ForwardAgent yes" in the config file, but I don't know about the -t option.
<uLinux> or I could the easy way but boring way: double click the file
<FoolishOwl> undecim, thanks. I just found there's #openssh, so I asked there, too.
<blue_anna> ActionParsnip: is there a *better* way to do it than localepurge? localepurge doesnt detect which locales I have installed, and simply gives me a list of all possible locales to select from
<Rave1> free
<ActionParsnip> Blue_anna: that's all I got, the app should remove the ones you don't need afaik
<raven> rhythmbox imports 0/xxxxxxx - what is going wrong there?
<ActionParsnip> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<blue_anna> ActionParsnip: I bet it would :P but it's going to take me an hur to scroll to the p's :P
<blue_anna> *hour
<undecim> FoolishOwl: There is also another simple way to do this that I can think of... I can't see a config file equivalent to the -t option, but you could set up a bash alias for ssh instead of messing with the config file.
<noren> friedturtl3: i am getting a memory leak and cant trace it to the exact application in lucid, it was running good at 80 mb but in lucid its almost to 200 mb seeing htop the memory usage differs with differrent boot
<ActionParsnip> Blue_anna: I'll believe that. There is a lot of fluff in a default ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> Noren: are you fully updated?
<FoolishOwl> undecim, yeah, the command I typed in was abstracted from the commands I've got in .bash_aliases.
<noren> ActionParsnip: yes i am
<ActionParsnip> Noren: could try the 2.6.33 kernel at your own risk
<FoolishOwl> One reason I'd like to do it through .ssh/config is that then I might be able to use sshfs, for instance.
<Ubuntu> Is anyone booting ubuntu from a USB Flash drive?
<con-man> why does my flash still not work.  I have to hold the middle mouse button down to left click anything.  It hasn't worked since Hery Hardon
<pietr> Hello,  I need some problems with unstability of  Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) under Ubuntu 10.04. So, how do I fix it? :-)
<pietr> i mean i have some problems ...
<noren> Ubuntu: yes i do
<undecim> FoolishOwl: Well, I know that the -A option is equivilent to "ForwardAgent yes" in the config, but I don't see any equivilent to -t.
<undecim> FoolishOwl: Also, sshfs or any other ssh based program should accept ssh options.
<noren> ActionParsnip: is there a guide howto get the latest kernel
<ActionParsnip> Pietr: I hope you are kidding: http://www.google.com/m?hl=en&gl=gb&client=ms-android-tmobile&source=android-browser-key&q=ubuntu+ar9285
<ManDay> Is there a GUI frontend to mp3gain?
<ActionParsnip> Oops wait
<Blackcamaro8> @Ubuntu, I am booting from a USB flash drive.
<uLinux> $HOME replaces /home/user right?
<noren> Blackcamaro8: is that a live cd or full install
<Synnyster> Hey, is there a text file or similar with my gnome panels configuration in? i got an invisible panel to the right of my screen i can't click or anything
<rhonny> where i can configure proxy settings for amarok in gnome
<undecim> uLinux: $HOME is a variable that contains your home directory.
<ActionParsnip> Pietr: there is an official doc on the chip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285
<Irunongames> How can I sync my iPod Touch 3.x with Ubuntu?
<Blackcamaro8> @noren: It is a full installation of Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope.
<ActionParsnip> Pietr: did you websearch any at all
<onetinsoldier> uLinux: try.. echo $HOME
<undecim> uLinux: So if you type "echo $HOME" you will get "/home/username"
<uLinux> ye
<eye-zak> Synnyster, it is in gconf, use gconf-editor in gui
<Synnyster> thanks eye-zak
<ActionParsnip> Rhonny: it may obey the http_proxy and ftp_proxy variables
<new2irc> uLinux : that should be default, if you want to check, try 'echo $HOME'
<lun4tic> hi, did you know that ubuntu install on a "naked" hard drive can be done fully remotely with teamviewer? :D
<paladaxar> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and want some widgets...it doesn't look like there are any that come stock, so what program are most people using these days for widgets?
<uLinux> so I should use $HOME because if I change username i dont have to update the shortcut
<onetinsoldier> is there an "echo" in here?
<onetinsoldier> :P
<uLinux> shortcut path
<ActionParsnip> Ulinux: just makes scripts easier to write. There are a few things like that and you can even make your own
<undecim> paladaxar: gdesklets
<Irunongames> Does anyone here sync their iPod with ubuntu?
<undecim> paladaxar: there's also a few more "desklets" packages.
<ActionParsnip> Ulinux: if the thing you are putting in the menu is in a users user folder then i'd reference it absolutely
<ActionParsnip> Irunongames: I wouldn't use an ipod if you payed me
<paladaxar> thanks undecim
<izishack> Please... good newsgroup mail client for Ubuntu  except seamonkay tnx ,;)
<rhonny> ActionParsnip: It didn't work
<ZykoticK9> paladaxar, i'm looking for an alternative to gdesklets (which doesn't work due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdesklets/+bug/569714) or Google Gadgets.  Hope you have better luck.
<Irunongames> ActionParsnip,  then what do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Izishack: thunderbird or akregator I think... search software centre
<paladaxar> ZykoticK9: another one im seeing is screenlets
<ActionParsnip> Irunongames: cowon iaudio
<paladaxar> looks decent from the screenshots
<izishack> tnx actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> Irunongames: supports ogg too :)
<uLinux> ActionParsnip ln -s $HOME/ventsrv/ventrilo_srv $HOME/Desktop/Ventrilo
<uLinux> it created in desktop
<Irunongames> nice
<ActionParsnip> Ulinux: sure
<sno> hey does https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/switching/index.html open for anyone else? think i found a website problem
<uLinux> ActionParsnip what's that users user
<ZykoticK9> paladaxar, installing now, thanks.
<uLinux> lol
<Irunongames> But i got my iPod for free as a gift so I don't mind, only peice of iJunk I have
<Irunongames> So I am stuck with the task of trying to sync it ><
<Ubuntu> sno: 404 Not Found?
<uLinux> ActionParsnip Is it a folder cointain the menu shortcuts?
<ActionParsnip> Ulinux: the $USER will be replaced by the username running the command
<uLinux> containing
<linxeh> can somenoe help me get X running again on my box? I did a dist-upgrade and now I get a dialog saying I have to reset my config, and then it just dies. Ive got an nvidia 9400m on 64bit lucid
<raven> rhythmbox does not import anything (0/####) why?
<sno> Ubuntu: yep exactly, will post to bug list but wanted to check it wasn't just me
<ActionParsnip> Ulinux: you can use the desktop. Alacarte can make a menu item for it and then you can drag the menu item to the desktop
<Blackcamaro8> linxeh: Try booting into recovery mode, and then starting X using the command "startx"
<badcloud> transmission not tray icon? selected in 'desktop' trans. preferences
<ActionParsnip> Irunongames: try gtkpod
<onetinsoldier> linxeh: try renaming your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, then run the nvidia-settings config tool or whatever it's called. do this while not in X
<uLinux> ActionParsnip but how do I create the shortcut in the Menu
<badcloud> ubottu: could that have something to do with the command you gave me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linxeh> onetinsoldier: ok I'lll give that a go, thanks
<onetinsoldier> linxeh: roger. good luck. hope it helps :)
<raven> rhythmbox does not import anything (0/####) why?
<linxeh> onetinsoldier: yeah it did, thanks
<onetinsoldier> linxeh: awesome :-)
<uLinux> alacarte is to create shortcuts into the menus
<linxeh> I've not run a linux desktop for some time (lots of linux servers, and last linux desktop was about 2 years ago, but without nvidia graphics)
<linxeh> thanks
<onetinsoldier> cheers, you're welcome
<guntbert> Guest36344: don't do irc (or any regular apps) as root!
<chazco> Hi... totem will only play the first second of some videos files before freezing. I have to change my sound profile from 5.1 to stereo to fix this... is there a proper work round?
<bsmith093> what damage could irc do as root
<sno> seems something already posted it, nice https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/575627
<eye-zak> chazco, there are two settings .. one in totem preferences and one in pulseaudio .. are u changing both ?
<chazco> eye-zak - the global one
<chazco> Totem plays the first ~10 seconds in about 1 second and then just stops
<linxeh> \
<KrazyKriv|AWAY> Looking on getting my xbox 360 to detect ushare media streamer.  I have follow "how to's" and still no luck
<FoolishOwl> I keep finding tutorials on using ssh config and going through a jump host using nc. Unfortunately nc isn't available on the jump host.
<onetinsoldier> chazco: you might try 'winff'
<eye-zak> chazco, afaik .. in that situation totem outputs stereo, and pulse tries to upconvert... i'm not sure where your issue is but my bet is pulseaudio
<chazco> eye-zak - They're usually set to the same... e.g. the totem and system set to 5.1... if i change the system to only stereo it will play ok... i can then re-enable 5.1 and it will continue to play until i restart totem...
<jooce> i not entending
<jooce> nothing
<Toaday> I can't get my MD devices to assemble before fstab is processed. Anyone know how to make that happen?
<Loshki> !es | jooce
<ubottu> jooce: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<FoolishOwl> KrazyKriv, basically, it won't work. Microsoft doesn't  follow the rules on UPnP, so nothing that isn't Microsoft will work with it.
<eye-zak> chazco, yeah ... changing the prefs mid-way will only change newly opened streams, explaining that part at least
<Loshki> Toaday: what are MD devices?
<Toaday> Multi-Disk
<Toaday> Raid Arrays
<onetinsoldier> ahh, hence... mdadm. now i see
<onetinsoldier> md admin
<Toaday> :)
<uLinux> So what's the command to run a file?
<Toaday> yessir
<Toaday> Depends on what kind of file, uLinux
<uLinux> executable
<KrazyKriv|AWAY> FoolishOwl: there are no other apps that will allow me to media stream to xbox or even ps3?
<uLinux> linux
<Toaday> usually you just type it
<Toaday> like "make"
<KrazyKriv|AWAY> FoolishOwl: i have used a great streamer/transcriber that worked on Windows
<eye-zak> KrazyKriv|AWAY, have u tried mediatomb .. i know they have specific ps3 and xbox hacks for the protocol
<Loshki> Toaday: the usual workaround for that is to put the mount commands in a script which sleeps for a while before it issues the mount commands, and call this script IN THE BACKGROUND from /etc/rc.local
<Toaday> Hrm
<Toaday> ok, I'll try that, thanks Loshki
<KrazyKriv|AWAY> eye-zak: u did suggest that yesterday as well.. i uninstalled mediatomb as it was not working either.. I will look into the hacks i guess
<raffaele> if you have lucid, can you please try to install the 'foomatic-gui' package?
<Loshki> Toaday: I have to go, but hopefully people here can help you with the details...
<FoolishOwl> If you read through the docs on mediatomb, you'll find that it doesn't actually work with Xbox 360.
<eye-zak> KrazyKriv|AWAY, i was reading the configs (i was using with XBMC) and there were setting not enabled by default that are for xbox/ps3
<valentino_tuga> is it possible to configure more then one account in evolution?
<raffaele> i cannot install it, it says a package is missing and cannot find it in the repository
<Loshki> raffaele: which package is missing?
<pl_net> hola
<Toaday> !es | pl_net
<raffaele> @Loshki: "foomatic-gui: Depends: python-gtkhtml2  but it is not installable"
<ubottu> pl_net: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aeon-ltd> hi
<Toaday> So, anyone think they can help with my RAID issue?
<Toaday> I can't get my MD devices to assemble before fstab is processed. Anyone know how to make that happen?
<onetinsoldier> raffaele: i don't show 'python-gtkhtml2' as being available either with an apt-cache search on it
<Loshki> raffaele: interesting, seems to be missing from lucid: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-gtkhtml2&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all. If you're brave, you could try the karmic version. And/or report it as a bug...
<Toaday> I can't get my MD devices to assemble before fstab is processed. Anyone know how to make that happen?
<raffaele> @Loshki: how can i report it?
<PeterOyore> Hello Everyone.....Is there a way to to Chat on Yahoo messenger with Ubuntu (updated V8)?
<Konfused> Hi all.
<Loshki> Toaday: not happy with the background script solution?
<guntbert> raffaele: nearly same issue here (except: foomatic-gui: Depends: python-gtkhtml2 which is a virtual package.)  - consider filing a bug
<guntbert> !bug | raffaele
<ubottu> raffaele: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<blue_anna> PeterOyore: Empathy supports yahoo
<w3bcrawler> is there a particular folder where configuration files are typically stored?
<jean-pierresainf> ok a question completely out of context
<jean-pierresainf> is this is ok
<kermit> Toaday: as i'm using an md device for root, i pass arguments to the kernel at boot.. though if you arent there might be a better way.
<Loshki> raffaele: try one of the ways here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Toaday> Loshki, I added mdadm --assemble --scan to my rc.local and ubuntu still complained on boot, as I would like my fstab handle the mounting of the array
<jean-pierresainf> anyone familiar with vmware fusion on mac
<guntbert> jean-pierresainf: that is off-topic here
<Toaday> And I'm pretty sure mdadm.conf is setup properly
<blue_anna> PeterOyore: or do you mean to use the actual yahoo binary? you'd do well to go to yahoo and see if it is downloadable  :P
<PeterOyore> blue_anna Empathy on Ubuntu already?
<jean-pierresainf> I know
<blue_anna> PeterOyore: yup, should work out of the box
<Konfused> Has anyone tried to install Lucid on a Sony VAio PGC-TR1A?  It has an Intel 855GM graphics adapter and I can't seem to get the intel driver to work.
<jean-pierresainf> just asking a pointer to another room
<PeterOyore> Thanks blue_anna
<Loshki> Toaday: what do you have in fstab for mounting the device(s)?
<eye-zak> Konfused, see lucid release notes .. there are issues with intel graphics maybe
<Konfused> I looked at the release notes, and the wiki, and the rest of the documentation, including the docs from Xorg and still no joy.
<Cosmo`> hi chaps, is there an option i can put in fstab so when a file systems device is not present it doesn't stop the system from booting?
<Toaday> Loshki, /dev/md0  /media/Public  ext4  errors=remount-ro,nosuid,uhelper=udisks,nodev  0  0
<eye-zak> Konfused, can u use X at all ?
<Konfused> I also did a far amount of Googling.
<Konfused> Yes, with the vesa driver.
<Loshki> Toaday: does the mount work when you issue 'sudo mount -a' after the box has booted?
<jean-pierresainf> ok
<Toaday> Yes, as long as the array is assembled
<guntbert> jean-pierresainf: try /msg alis list *vmware*
<jean-pierresainf> thank you
<jean-pierresainf> I will
<Alan> Does anybody know how i can force using the mesa software renderer for a particular application when my usual driver is the proprietary ATI driver?  for some reason LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH and LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE are being ignored (LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE works on my intel-chipset laptop)
<uLinux> Toaday the file is an .usr
<Konfused> If I take a bare bones xorg.conf that works with the vesa driver and substitute intel for vesa, the system hangs.
<eye-zak> Konfused, hmm haven't had that specific hardware ... not sure if u've tried UXA workaround
<uLinux> how can I make a shortcut for it
<Konfused> It isn't just X that fails, the whole system hangs.
<Toaday> uLinux, Is it a binary file?
<Loshki> Toaday: how long does it take for the array to assemble?
<eye-zak> Konfused, the xvesa config will probably not work, have u tried changing the acceleration (UXA/EXA/XXA)
<Konfused> It seems like the intel kernel module is somehow causing the freeze.  Also, there are no logged errors.
<uLinux> Toaday it says executable
<Toaday> Loshki, 2-3 seconds
<Konfused> I have tried turning all acceleration off.
<Toaday> Have you gotten it to run yet, uLinux? And are you trying to do this on the command line, or in the gui?
<eye-zak> Konfused, afaik (my intel is a server) the best acceleration option in xorg/although buggy also/ is UXA
<Konfused> It is my opinion by the way that even a very bad video driver should not hang the whole system.
<uLinux> Toaday i can make it work using Terminal or double click on it
<eye-zak> Konfused, yes .. but it happens to me even with proprietary nVidia
<Konfused> eye-zak: I don't have any opinion with regard to acceleration at this point.  I was just trying to get the system to work with absolutely no acceleration first before I decided how to tune it.
<uLinux> Toaday and i was trying to add a shortcut to menu using Main Menu gui
<Loshki> Toaday: ok, so from /etc/rc.local, call a script e.g. script.sh which says 'sleep 5; mount -a'. Call it as 'script.sh &' so it doesn't hang the rest of the boot and runs in the background....
<Toaday> uLinux, you should just be able to add a launcher
<eye-zak> Konfused, i know.. but afaik the intel UXA pipeline is the most stable and currently mantained and is recommended for that driver
<vbl> I have a doubt in ALSA Regarding kernal support.. Can anyone help me..
<Loshki> Toaday: bump up the sleep until it works...
 * Macharo is now away: brb
<gally> hi
<Toaday> Loshki, so I remove the array from the fstab?
<Konfused> eye-zak, do you mean to say that it is possible that the system might work with XUA acceleration better than it works with no acceleration at all?
<uLinux> Toaday Launcher >  Application and the command ?
<cyberfux> hi folx
<uLinux> wait
<Toaday> The command is the /pathtofile/file.usr
<eye-zak> Konfused, no acceleration means XXA (old and not really supported by intel ) tbw these are 2D acceleration methods, not 3D
<slow-motion> hi
<vbl> My doubt is For example.. in Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS By default 2.6.24.19 is there and ALSA Version 1.016. When I check the kernal support of this. It says  2.6.23 or earlier
<cyberfux> I've got a prob: ASUS K50IJ Laptop running Ubuntu 10.04 and i can't get that friggin hibernation to work, tried nearly everything (blacklisting, s2d etc.) but not works 3 real... anyone any idea?
<Konfused> eye-zak, I understand that those are 2D methods.
<Konfused> All right, I will try XUA.  I'll be back in a little while..
<eye-zak> Konfused, i can't suggest much else ... haven't used X ever on my intel
<Toaday> uLinux, The command is the /pathtofile/file.usr
<viesturs> hey - is there way how to detect from CLI correctly wireless encoding version for my wpa_supliccant script. The problem is to detect correctly what security router uses
<raffaele> see here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnochm/+bug/538773
<viesturs> i can detect WEP ar WPA
<viesturs> or
<Toaday> Loshki, so I remove the device from the fstab?
<Loshki> Toaday: no, just leave it in the fstab, so that when the 'mount -a' command executes, it will try and mount anything in fstab that isn't already mounted....
<viesturs> but there is difference between wpa wpa2 wpa+psk utt
<FotherMucker> Hello people of the universe.
<eye-zak> viesturs, WPA2 has an RSN, WPA uses a different field
<Toaday> Loshki, Alright, but that will still hang the system on boot if I have it in fstab, right?
<viesturs> eye-zak: i understand that
<viesturs> but how can i detect it before connection
<Toaday> Loshki, If the device doesn't exist yet
<viesturs> because i have to specifie for wpa_suplicant conf
<viesturs> before i connect
<Loshki> Toaday: If the device doesn't exist, boot might complain. Does that happen currently?
<viesturs> before i try to connect
<FotherMucker> How do I back up my Windows harddrive using Ubuntu?
<Toaday> uLinux, You making any progress
<uLinux> Toaday Failed to execute child process "/home/*/ventsrv/ventrilo_srv.usr" (Permission denied)
<void__> Wow, the new Thunderbird release is actually quite good!
<viesturs> FotherMucker:  for full backups i use clonezilla
<Loshki> FotherMucker: please choose a more g-rated nick for this channel...
<Toaday> Loshki, Yes, that is my issue. I'm sorry I didn't explain in more detail
<FotherMucker> viesturs: Okay thanks.
<Toaday> uLinux, Do you normally need to run this as root for it to work?
<viesturs> eye-zak: any suggestions ?
<FotherMucker> viesturs: After that, will I be able to perform a clean install of Windows 7 without losing anything?
<uLinux> Toaday no I just double click it
<viesturs> FotherMucker: read clonezilla descriptions
<FotherMucker> viesturs: Thanks again.
<viesturs> FotherMucker: maybe duplicity over rsync will be inaf good for you - for data backups
<viesturs> for full backup i suggest clonezilla
<Loshki> Toaday: ok, then we need a slight variation on our script. Take the mount line out of fstab so it doesn't hang, and instead of 'mount -a' in the background script, use: mount  /dev/md0  /media/Public
<viesturs> there is also ubuntu based stable version for clonezilla
<Toaday> Loshki, OK
<FotherMucker> viesturs: It's basically my whole computer. So it may take a while.
<onetinsoldier> i've heard good things about 'remastersys' for backing up debian/ubuntu systems
<viesturs> FotherMucker: it depends from HDD speed, data amount and data transfer rate
<mv0> hi, im having problems with music playback on my usb headphones
<mv0> it was as simple as moving a stream with pulseaudio
<mv0> but thats not there anymore
<mv0> is there an updated guide for this?
<mv0> or anyone know the fix?
<viesturs> mv0:  try alsa-mixer - helped me for problems with HDMI audio
<cyberfux> is it just me or is ubuntu gettin worse from version to version *grrrr
<viesturs> ofcorse if your usb headphones are found by system
<Toaday> Loshki, Can we bring this to PM so I have all your info in another tab?
<mv0> they are there
<guntbert> cyberfux:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<mv0> how do i switch from the standard card
<uLinux> Toaday I got the file path and type ./ventrilo_srv
<mv0> to the usb headphones
<uLinux> go to
<mv0> in alsamixer
<mv0> nm
<mv0> but i installed pulseaudio
<Loshki> Toaday: probably better to keep it in the main channel, as I have to go to the airport any moment now. Would you like a recap?
<mv0> do i remove pulseaudio?
<viesturs> eye-zak: ok, but is there way how to detect correctly encryption before connection to wireless network
<guntbert> !enter | mv0
<ubottu> mv0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cyberfux> guntbert yes, like said b4: Asus K50IJ, Hibernation don't work, tried everything... Normally i am the one asked but in this case i am dizzled
<knome> hey, how can i listen to the audio sent to line-in?
<_pg_> hello all, where can I change the default behavior for when I plug in my iPhone? it currently launches rythmbox but I would rather it not.
<mv0> got it thank you
<FotherMucker> O.O
<Raccoon1400> how do I change runlevel without rebooting? telinit doesn't work anymore.
<viesturs> _pg_: one of solutions is to define with udev what to launch, when device is connected
<_pg_> viesturs, how do I do that?
<guntbert> cyberfux: no real help from me - just to clarify: suspend to ram works?
<ikonia> FotherMucker: what ?
<FotherMucker> ikonia: rsync says "Out of memory"
<ikonia> FotherMucker: you're not using the right syntax
<_pg_> viesturs, is udev an application?
<FotherMucker> ...
<viesturs> FotherMucker: you want to make full system backup with rsync ?
<Toaday> I think I've got it now, Loshki, I scrolled up :-)
<FotherMucker> visturs: Yes...?
<Toaday> Thanks Loshki
<cyberfux> guntbert yep but i don't like it, the lights on the powerbutton and in front are blinking and using power... also hibernat (the script) works, as do s2d (both sudo'd)
<FotherMucker> viesturs* sorry
<ikonia> FotherMucker: you've been told how to do this, and no-one mentioned rsync
<Toaday> gotta try a reboot now
<FotherMucker> ikonia: Actually, they did.
<viesturs> _pg_:  try to google udev rules - it is a deamon what attaches and detaches devices
<ikonia> FotherMucker: no-one in this channel told you to use rsync
<viesturs> and there is possible to configure what to launch
<FotherMucker> ikonia: "maybe duplicity over rsync will be inaf good for you - for data backups"
<_pg_> viesturs, oh my god why did I check that little box
<Raccoon1400> okay, so telinit does change the runlevel, but it's not killing X. How can I kill X?
<viesturs> ikonia: i mentioned rsync, but for data backups, not system
<ikonia> viesturs: exactly
<_pg_> viesturs, this is really complicated for such a small thing. Can I just get that dialogue box back?
<viesturs> FotherMucker: take clonezilla and basta
<cyberfux> guntbert i also blacklistet asus_acpi and used asus_laptop and tried nearly anything i could finde in 2 languages but nothing works... tried it with 9.10 and it looks like it works (dont want to install it *g*)
<ZykoticK9> Raccoon1400, "sudo service gdm stop" should work
<viesturs> _pg_:  sorry, all my devices are CLI only - try to explane you over GUI something :)
<viesturs> is to hard
<viesturs> :)
<Toaday> well, didn't hang the boot, but also didn't mount the device
<_pg_> viesturs, haha wow. cli makes me want to cry
<Toaday> didn't assemble the array either
<viesturs> _pg_: me to sometimes :D
<onetinsoldier> _pg_: what's happened? what's the problem?
<guntbert> cyberfux: I didn't want to offer a workaround :-)  so  you are stuck because the closing of the lid/ selecting the hibernate option from the menu calls a different procedure than the CLI?
<_pg_> anyone know of something like "preferred applications" that handles default launching behavior for iPods? I set mine to rythmbox and now I hate myself for it
<viesturs> for example now  with my problems with wireless :)
<viesturs> _pg_: if i remeber correctly there should be something like that in system-> preferences
<BitEncrypt_> where does the window go if i minimize it in KDE
<chiiiiiz> hello!!!
<AhmedBH> hi
<AhmedBH> i can't connect apache2 not even by 127.0,0.1
<_pg_> onetinsoldier, there is, but not specifically for "when ipod is connected launch rythmbox etc" I checked the "always" box at the dialogue. huge mistake. never commit like that
<compaq> what is the area on a gnome panel, where messenger and network applet go called?
<ikonia> AhmedBH: then it's not running, or bound to a different address
<viesturs> ok, looks like nobody can help on my problem - as always
<cyberfux> guntbert exactly: hibernation starts and wakes up direct after by itself - a known bug as it seems. funny thing is: it worked under 9.10
<AhmedBH> ikonia:  how to i check
<AhmedBH> on which
<ikonia> AhmedBH: well, the config file will tell you which ip it's bound to, ps -ef | grep apache will show the processes running,
<onetinsoldier> _pg_: roger. i'm sure it's fixable.. not sure where right offhand though
<_pg_> onetinsoldier, i still get the prompt about "what do you want to use to manage the photos on here" but not the music part
<viesturs> AhmedBH: are you sure that your apache is running ?
<chiiiiiz> Running Lucid, I can't change the default app that opens a MP3 file... in fact, I can't change any default app for any mime type... everytime I have a error message that says that I do not have the rights to create the file « /home/fred/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list.HS8VCV »... any idea?
<ZykoticK9> _pg_, nautilus / Edit / Preferences / Media tab
<AhmedBH> no its not running it says fail
<zaafouri> hi every body
<ikonia> AhmedBH: what says "fail"
<AhmedBH> apache while enabling
<Loshki> Toaday: maybe you didn't wait long enough. Up the sleep count?
<ikonia> AhmedBH: what command did you use ?
<dark_> hellow
<dark_> all
<chiiiiiz> I tried also using Ubuntu Tweak: same problem, I can't change them
<viesturs> _pg_: nautilus is a default file browser for gnome desktop :)
<onetinsoldier> _pg_: you might try System --> Perferences --> Preferred Applications
<dark_> im new to ubuntu n need a little help
<AhmedBH> ikonia: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<guntbert> cyberfux: on my system (lenovo T60, 9.10) exactly that happens sometime with suspend to ram - only remedy is a reboot then -- there seem to be  modules preventing a clean suspend to ...  -- I know its no help but maybe you get additional info
<cyberfux> viesturs tried it via right-click or any other way?
<noren> !help | dark_
<ubottu> dark_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> AhmedBH: well, I didn't tell you to do that, but ok, well done, now you know it's not running
<onetinsoldier> _pg_: or what ZykoticK9 said.. he probably knows better
<_pg_> ZykoticK9, yo is maa herrooooo :D
<viesturs> cyberfux: about what you are speaking ?
<AhmedBH> ikonia: it was running before but not now huh
<_pg_> onetinsoldier, lol thanks anyway. i looked there first haha
<viesturs> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_pg_> banshee doesnt play with iPods?
<cyberfux> guntbert thx, it is like i thought a common error, i think i'll try to call the isle of man on monday, perhaps there is anyone known to that prob
<ikonia> AhmedBH: have you checked it's running already ? it can't start if it's already running (which is why I gave you commands to use)
<Toaday> How do I "call" a script in rc.local?
<onetinsoldier> _pg_: roger. glad to see you got help and got it solved :-)
<cyberfux> viesturs the way you want to change the "Open with" App
<dark_> when im tring to install my updates in ubuntu im getting a error...The upgrade needs a total of 504M free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 485M of disk space on '/'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<viesturs> cyberfux: that wasnt my problem
<Toaday> How do I "call" a script in rc.local?
<dark_> plz help some1
<viesturs> i have problem with my wireless connection over CLI
<cyberfux> viesturs oops, sry. then i used the wrong nick, it's freaking "loud" here atm
<viesturs> dark_: hmm the errors says where is the problem
<viesturs> cyberfux: aha
<noren> dark_: you need space in the / (root) partion at least 500 bm so that the upgrade can be downloaded first
<Wilhelm-Scream> Can I safely remove rhythmbox and movie player?
<Toaday> How do I "call" a script in rc.local?
<_pg_> does banshee see/manage iPods? rythmbox does.....
<Loshki> Toaday: make the script, make it executable (chmod +x script) then write its name in /etc/rc.local. Use the full path to the file...
<noren> Wilhelm-Scream: yes you can
<Hutley> where i can found the ubuntu developer summit presentations for download?
<dark_> but im haveing about 14gb of space in that drive
<Wilhelm-Scream> Software center won't let me
<cyberfux> Wilhelm-Scream if you don't use them, u ca, i do it all the time and use Songbird and VLC
<Toaday> Loshki, got it, thanks
<dark_> where i installed it along with windows
<Wilhelm-Scream> How do I uninstall both when software center won't let me?
<viesturs> Ok, i will ask one more time - people are joining and lefting channell nonstop
<_pg_> banshee has a plugin for iPods but hes not seeing mine......
<uLinux> Toaday I couldn't get it work... the shortcut for the executable file
<noren> dark_: while installing ubuntu did u got a separte partition for root
<isomerc> NO DREADLOCK FAGGOT NIGGERS! NDFN!!
<isomerc> NO DREADLOCK FAGGOT NIGGERS! NDFN!!
<onetinsoldier> Wilhelm-Scream: you know how to use the command line somewhat?
<Wilhelm-Scream> yes I do
<dark_> no noren
 * thb|Ou7 Beach!
<dark_> noren no i installed it in the same drive as windiws
<Toaday> Loshki, does rc.local get processed before the fstab?
<noren> Wilhelm-Scream: sudo apt-get remove --purge rythmbox
<Wilhelm-Scream> K
<viesturs> Is there way how to correctly detect correct encoding for Wireless connection over CLI. The problem in details is, that i can detect WPA or WEP only, not exactly what WPA, what is must have to correctly configure wpa_supllicant for wireless connection. it is for my bash wireless script
<onetinsoldier> Wilhelm-Scream: ok, close out Software Center. tell me what happens when you use command on the command line. you will probably need to pastebin the output. try like...  dpkg --purge <package_name>
<erpingham> Wilhelm-Scream: sudo apt-get remove --purge rhythmbox
<noren> dark_: i guess u did a wubi install and did not make a separate partion for installing ubuntu
<viesturs> correct my if i am wrong somewhere
<Wilhelm-Scream> K, it's gone
<Loshki> Toaday: no, /etc/rc.local is generally the last thing to be processed so that networks and disks are ready...
<Wilhelm-Scream> thanks a ton
<dark_> yes
<onetinsoldier> cheers
<dark_> coz whn i tried to install it in a different drive
<_pg_> so rythmbox supports iphone but banshee is way cooler than rythmbox.... what. a. paradox. lol
<dark_> it gave error that the partion type was not supported
<Wilhelm-Scream> It can't find movie player
<erpingham> _pg_: I think iPhone support was only recently added.
<Wilhelm-Scream> Is it called totem instead?
<Ganang> is there any way to perform a serch within a gnome terminal output?
<erpingham> Wilhelm-Scream: yes.
<Wilhelm-Scream> OK
<Wilhelm-Scream> Thanks a bunch guys!
<coz_> Ganang,  you mean search what is already in the terminal??
<Ganang> coz_: exactly
<Buhmillion> hey you, i know who you are.
<erpingham> Ganang: maybe Edit->Select All, then paste it into a text editor and search there.
<guntbert> !ot | Buhmillion
<ubottu> Buhmillion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<noren> dark_: installing ubuntu in wubi is good for testing it out for ppl new to linux, i wud suggest a do a separte and clean install of ubuntu..
<Ganang> erpingham: yeah, but i would like to avoid this step...that is what i am doing right now...but i get tired of doing it all the time
<dark_> noren u thr
<coz_> Ganang,   no  unfortuanately  I have been wanting that for years   there is another terminal emulator and I cant think of its name right off hand that used to have search capaibilies withing the terminal itself
<onetinsoldier> Ganang: do you meant to 'find' a file? you want to learn the find command? is that it?
<leachim6> hey
<sebsebseb> dark_: in the long run better to do a proper install from Live CD :)
<leachim6> how come the new GDM can't be customized?????
<dark_> u mean in a new drive
<viesturs> fck, looks like i have to figure out by my self tonight :/
<sebsebseb> leachim6: since  the features weren't proggrammed in
<coz_> onetinsoldier,  I believe he wants to search what is already insdie the terminal window   say after a compoile you want to run "find" to find a specific word or phrase in the compile text
<sebsebseb> leachim6: you can change background and thats about it
<noren> dark_: for ubuntu u wud need ext3/ext4 partition which u can make easily at the start of installing the ubuntu
<dark_> im not very much familier with it yet that's why faceing probs.
<leachim6> sebsebseb,  why would they take features OUT
<dark_> okey
<leachim6> that doesn't make much sense
<sebsebseb> leachim6: since they wanted cleaner code
<Night_Rider> hi ; guys
<leachim6> sebsebseb, what the fck....
<ikonia> leachim6: it's to help with porting to gnome3 - please discuss in ##gnome
<ikonia> leachim6: please stop using that language
<Ganang> onetinsoldier: no sometimes i cannot perform any command operation. For example, i have an open gnome-terminal which has some text refering to an output of a mining algorithm....there are several lines and i want to search specific words....
<guntbert> coz_: in that case he should use <command> | less
<leachim6> ikonia, I censored it :/
<Ganang> coz_: exactly!
<sebsebseb> leachim6: GDM 2 is a complete rewrite of the old one, if you want a good looking log in screen by default, install KDM
<ikonia> leachim6: don't use it
<onetinsoldier> coz_: hmmm. stuff that's already been printed out on the console? seems like that output would need to be save to a file first
<leachim6> fair, sorry for seeming like a troll.
<leachim6> I'll go ask in ##gnome
<qwerity> hi all))
<dark_> one more silly Que. how do i make a ext3 partition
<erpingham> Ganang: Once you do <command> | less you can search by typing a /, then the text you want to search for
<coz_> onetinsoldier,  well one terminal emulatore name  "terminator" used to have a find function just for that
<ikonia> dark_: the installer will do it for you
<leachim6> open up gparted, select your empty space, right click and click "creat fs" ext3
<onetinsoldier> coz_: oh! interesting
<noren> dark_: select guided partition and install this will get you both the ubuntu and windows both on the same drive, but they will be installed on different partition on ur drive
<coz_> Ganang,   the terminal emulator is named      "terminator"
<dominicdinada> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<tyranos> Ganang, u can try installing terminator which allows you to search in a terminal windows, or better learn about piping commands like erpingham said
<kk_hacker> can some one help me, I am really frustrated for last 12 hours.  is there a way to get my lenovo s10 access wifi internet?  I am using ubuntu 10.04
<dominicdinada> !alias
<coz_> Ganang,  last time i tried it I couldnt find the "find" function but it is advertised as having it
<sebsebseb> dark_: as of 9.10 the default file system is Ext4
<tyranos> strg+shift+f i thnik
<dominicdinada> hmmm how to create shortcuts,or alias' like pointing to folders? windows or mac like ?
<tyranos> ctrl+shift+f
<coz_> Ganang,    http://software.jessies.org/terminator/
<livingdaylight> hello
<Ganang> tyranos: yeah guys but as i said the i cannot issue a command because the server is running on this gnome-terminal...i cannot stop to issue a command....
<Ganang> coz_: ill give a look in terminator
<dark_> so i should choose a new partion and format it to the ext4 format
<dark_> will that do people
<noren> dark_: use the ubuntu desktop installer cd >> start the installation process and use the guided partiton everything wud be automated almost, including the ext partition and installing ubuntu
<aguitel> how to find fastest mirror in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> aguitel: it does it for you at install time
<dark_> okey thanx noren
<aguitel> ikonia, no
<coz_> Ganang,  on that home page link I gave you it definitly says it has a find function as well as other parameters  not found in typical terminal emulator
<livingdaylight> how can I disable keyring?
<ikonia> aguitel: yes
<aguitel> ikonia, it find updates only
<noren> dark_: ur welcome
<dark_> thanx i'll do it right away
<kk_hacker> aguitel: that's why u select your country
<dark_> byee all
<onetinsoldier> Ganang: i hear you. not sure how to help. these other folks seem to have some idea for you though. my first thought was what erpingham already suggested. hopefully terminator might be an option for you as well. good luck :)
<ikonia> aguitel: it sets up apt to go to your closest mirror, which in theory should be the fastest
<Ganang> thanks  guys!
<InvaderZim> Lucid fresh install doesn't login! Screen blinks and returns to kdm login. Karmic worked fine. Help?
<slavik> InvaderZim: awesome nick ... did you upgrade? or a clean install complete with formatting?
<noren> aguitel: is there any script to do it frm command line ~~ finding the fastest mirror ??
<livingdaylight> when I bootup laptop network is always disabled by keyring. Can I disable it?
<dominicdinada> !keyring
<kk_hacker> seems no one would have a solution for my wifi problem.
<aguitel> noren, this i want to find
<InvaderZim> slavik: he thx... first upgrade, after not working, complete fresh install from cd with formatting, same issue
<kk_hacker> i will perhaps have to throw my s10
<dominicdinada> kk_hacker: whats the problem
<slavik> InvaderZim: what kind of video card?
<InvaderZim> slavik: savage
<dominicdinada> livingdaylight: there is a way i just forget how as i did mine long ago :/
<noren> aguitel: oh sorry i know the gui way but cant find the CLI way to do that
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: i can't connect to wifi using my lenovo s10 on Ubuntu 10.04
<Gartral> alright.. how do i scan for wireless BSSIDs from console?
<coz_> Ganang,  just installed terminator and it definitly has a find function :)  yeah
<livingdaylight> dominicdinada: lol, thx for the assurance
<Night_Rider> !wpa2 | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slavik> InvaderZim: wait ... is this like 15 year old card or something?
<InvaderZim> slavik: weird thing is, if I console login as root, stop kdm, rmmod savage, modprobe savagefb, and STARTX (kdm hangs) kde works fine...
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: do you know any way out
<InvaderZim> slavik: not 15 year old, its onboard from a... maybe 6 year old pc
<livingdaylight> Night_Rider: you think that webring comes under that?
<aguitel> noren, debian use apt-spy
<Gartral> alright.. how do i scan for wireless ESSIDs from console?
<InvaderZim> slavik: it did work fine with jaunty and karmic
<slavik> hmm, InvaderZim, try blacklisting the savage module ...
<dominicdinada> kk_hacker: have you checked your chipset?
<tmas> I have a MacBook Pro 5,5(mid-2009) and I need to boot from a USB disk. Can anyone help? I believe a boot CD is needed.
<kk_hacker> Gartral: sudo iwlist scanning
<slavik> InvaderZim: something with the driver most likely ... tried a search on google for savage lucid kdm?
<noren> InvaderZim: i think its i95 issue
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: yes
<kk_hacker> brodcom
<InvaderZim> slavik: I tried... i mean, I went to blacklist.conf and blacklist savage, but X or kdm still used it... drm called it or something
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: i even installed the drivers
<dark_> one more Que.
<dominicdinada> kk_hacker: which broadcom chipset?
<InvaderZim> noren: what you mean
<slavik> hmm, that shouldn't be possible ...
<InvaderZim> slavik: yes there's mostly nothing
<dark_> do i boot the cd n go with the installation like i did with the wubi.exe
<dark_> or smthing else
<kk_hacker> Gartral: then you will have to do iwconfig to set it up from command line
<InvaderZim> slavik: occasionally on Xorg log I could see fatal error, some framemapping range issue with the driver. but its not logging like that anymore
<noren> InvaderZim: just check if u are able to start x in the recovery mode, try adding i915.modeset=1 to kernel booting option
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: ah, just switched off the s10 out of frustration
<coz_> Ganang,  i installed the one directly from their site however   you can download the deb package from there
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: will find out the specs
<tmas> Does anyone know how to make a Grub boot CD in Mac OS X?
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: actually it worked with 9.04
<InvaderZim> noren: with that dot? exactly as 'i915.modeset=1' ?
<leachim6> can I install the OLD version of GDM ?
<dark_> do i boot the cd n go with the installation like i did with the wubi.exe
<dark_> do i boot the cd n go with the installation like i did with the wubi.exe
<noren> InvaderZim: i915.modeset=1
<dark_> or smthing else
<FloodBot1> dark_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dominicdinada> kk_hacker: it should work with 10.4 but you need get the correct drivers...
<InvaderZim> noren: ok let me try it
<dark_> sorry man
<noren> dark_: what cd are u having, i hope its bootable,
<dark_> it is
<slavik> dark_: boot from CD and read the menu :)
<InvaderZim> noren: oh, and I can't use failsafe. pc hangs/freezes... from recovery mode happens the same stuff
<tmas> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dark_> okey n choose a new partition with enough space
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: mean while here is the problem.  after installing my wifi drivers I can see the access point listed but when I click on the access point the wifi requests the ip and keeps requesting.
<dark_> that will solve my prob
<dark_> /?
<Night_Rider> ! key-ring
<noren> dark_: yes
<dark_> thnx norem
<dark_> thanx a lot guys
<dominicdinada> kk_hacker: you could very well be using the incorrect encryption... theres like 20 variants
<noren> dark_: are u trying to install it right now at some ither comupter
<guntbert> Night_Rider: what is your problem?
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: 40/128 wep incription on both ends.  and it is an ad hoc connection
<kk_hacker> key is 1234567890
<tmas> Are there any mac users here who know how to boot from a USB drive?
<dominicdinada> kk_hacker: there is still like 5 options to wep
<ikonia> tmas: try in ##apple
<noren> InvaderZim: try adding the i915.modeset=1 to kernel and booting
<dominicdinada> there is passphrase, hex, text
<jasunto> anyone running 10.04 on mac mini
<tmas> ikonia: What do you mean?
<jasunto> slightly older, no nvidia 1.83ghz
<ikonia> jasunto: not at this moment but have been
<ikonia> tmas: mac/apple help is in the channel ##apple
<nyde> im running 10.04 on my ipad
<lungan> I removed pulseaudio with purge, and now I did get the spotify to work, but now my audio controler in tray disappeared, how to I fix that?
<ikonia> nyde: no you'e not
<jasunto> have you done any mods to make it perform better or take advantage of any mac stuff built into
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: pass phrase is 1234567890 and both ends it is the same.  Even I thought it is an incription problem.
<tmas> ikonia: on irc.freenode.net?
<ikonia> jasunto: what "mac stuff"
<ikonia> tmas: yes
<dominicdinada> kk_hacker: have you played with the actual settings on how it hashes,hex,passphrases you pwd... because on all accounts it looks like your wifi is working it just cant authenticate
<ikonia> jasunto: mac mini's are just intel PC's
<noren> lugan reinstall the pulseaudio
<Night_Rider> keyring??? Documentation!!!
<nyde> typing on this ipad aint too bad at all
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: yes yes perfect.  infact my laptop keeps asking authentication pass key
<noren> !keyring
<guntbert> Night_Rider: what is your problem?
<mcl0vin> how can i remove lirc pkg from my system please
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: it takes the key and requests an ip address, again after 2 minits it says authentication required
<noren> mcl0vin: sudo apt-get remove lirc
<ikonia> mcl0vin: open the package manager, search for llirc and click remove
<nyde> mcl0vin: sudo apt-get remove lirc
<Night_Rider> keyring??? info..
<dominicdinada> kk_hacker: just because it keeps asking for your PW doesnt mean it is the correct authentication method... infact that right there should tell you your options are wrong
<InvaderZim> noren: well i appended that to the end of the line after quiet splash... nothing different, same problem
<guntbert> Night_Rider: please say a complete question or describe your problem on a whole sentence.
<mcl0vin> noren: how can i use --purge
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: what it should be then?  i am by the way trying an ad hoc connection with one of my laptops as host and sharing the connection through ad hoc wifi
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i am using cli
<ikonia> mcl0vin: then don't, use the package manager
<noren> mcl0vin: sudo apt-get remove --purge lirc
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: should i use a particular incription type?
<leebo> 阿
<leebo> 阿阿阿
<mcl0vin> noren: thank you , and that will remove everything related to lirc
<guntbert> leebo: stop please
<Toaday> At what point is rc.local executed?
<leebo> ....
<CaptainTrek> Toaday: last step in boot before letting you login IIRC
<noren> InvaderZim: if u use nvidia get the nvidia pakages and try
<dominicdinada> kk_hacker: i dont know what your network uses... i would try a 128bit key
<InvaderZim> noren: no nvidia
<giridhar> I am not able to fine this file, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tech1> This:阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿LOLOLOL
<noren> mcl0vin: do sudo apt-get autremove << after that
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: i tryed 128 wep and 40/128 wep both are not working
<dominicdinada> kk_hacker: there is 4 options there.... for the encryption... you can try each one..
<giridhar> i am not able to find this file /boot/grub/menu.lst in ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> giridhar: grub2 works different
<dominicdinada> kk_hacker: there is also pass phrase and dynamic wep
<ikonia> !grub2 > giridhar
<ubottu> giridhar, please see my private message
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: 4 except none right?
<Toaday> CaptainTrek, Thanks. Anything executed earlier in the boot process? Say, before fstab is processes?
<greezmunkey> giridhar: it's not there /etc/default/grub (grub being the config file)
<Toaday> processed*
<noren> giridhar: its not there now its more complicated as it uses grub2 by default
<dominicdinada> kk_hacker: if your wireless is even using wep..
<mcl0vin> noren: autremove or autoremove
<CaptainTrek> Toaday: not sure
<renodude18> hey all
<noren> mcl0vin: do sudo apt-get auotremove << after that
<giannis> hello ppl
<tmas> ikonia: I can't talk there :(
<noren> mcl0vin: do sudo apt-get autoremove << after that<< sorry typo
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada:  i can see wpa/wpa2, wep 40/128 key and wep 128 pass phrase.  the 4th option is none.
<ikonia> !register | tmas
<ubottu> tmas: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<giridhar> i need to install vista dual boot with ubuntu 10.04 installed first, i need a link where i can find easily
<dominicdinada> i would even try infastructor mode :/
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: can you confirm that
<renodude18> can some one please help me with my wireless card?
<guntbert> !details | renodude18
<ubottu> renodude18: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kk_hacker> huh? infra structure mode?  will it work for ad hoc?
<giannis> Can anyone tell how can I drag windows from one workspace to another? I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and i can't do it even with compiz enabled
<wygrzmot> siem
<tmas> !register | tmas
<ubottu> tmas, please see my private message
<wygrzmot> siema
<kk_hacker> dominicdinada: is it not the wrong one for ad hoc?
<wygrzmot> hi
<guntbert> !pl | wygrzmot
<ubottu> wygrzmot: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mcl0vin> noren: but i still get http://pastebin.com/WNWfVqg9 when i 'locate lircd'
<renodude18> right now i'm on a virtual box ubuntu 10.04 but have it installed via wubi but i can't get my dell wireless 1370 to work, i know its a broadcom card and that they are some what trouble some
<xangua> giannis: install compis setting manager and configure the plugins
<wygrzmot> do you spek polish?
<Night_Rider> giridhar : First install vista ; install Ubuntu (wubi) ; ubuntu will dual -boot with vista.
<MenZa> Where are sftp filesystems mounted in nautilus kept?
<Loshki> !ps | wyggler2
<dominicdinada> kk_hacker: that is a whole new topic... you are trying to connect to your router... that is what i was suggesting... as for me i have 7 options
<wygrzmot> speak*
<liminal> hello
<jpds> MenZa: .gvfs?
<wygrzmot> hello
<MenZa> jpds: ~/.gvfs?
<Loshki> !pl | wygrzmot
<ubottu> wygrzmot: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<liminal> my ubuntu install hangs at 33% when setting up the partition
<MenZa> jpds: thanks; I was looking in ~/.gnome2 and ~/.local
<liminal> im not sure why
<wygrzmot> watch  your from?
<giridhar> Night_Rider : i am already using ubuntu from so many days, so now i need vista just to play some games as dual boot
<oCean_> wygrzmot: this is technical ubuntu support, not chat
<noren> mcl0vin: these are source files and documentation of lirc
<wygrzmot> gada tu gtos po polsku
<renodude18> hello?
<liminal> support me please
<liminal> for the love of god
<wygrzmot> nara
<wygrzmot> bay
<alastair_> will Ubuntu Studio improve my computer's performance for audio editing? It couldn't really handle it with the standard version
<liminal> ubuntu is making me suicidal
<ikonia> liminal: calm down and ask a question
<noren> mcl0vin: u must have selected to get src files in repository also
<jasunto> so you installed ubuntu on mac and ran with it
<jasunto> no extra packages to do stuff
<Night_Rider> giridhar : I haven't tried that way round..(vise-versa)
<renodude18> right now i'm on a virtual box ubuntu 10.04 but have it installed via wubi but i can't get my dell wireless 1370 to work, i know its a broadcom card and that they are some what trouble some
<mrapple> hi - im a long time ubuntu user and am considering switching to freebsd
<mrapple> anything i should know before i do so?
<xangua> mrapple: wish you luck
<greezmunkey> mrapple: hope you like pain
<xangua> ......
<nyde> if u have mac hardware why would you run ubuntu on it
<liminal> ikonia i have
<xangua> nyde: why wouldn't you¿
<mrapple> this is for my server
<liminal> im installing unbuntu
<mcgvac> nyde: cause osx is a closed platform
<liminal> the partition creator hangs at 33%
<mrapple> greezmunkey: why, are things better on the ubuntu side? :P
<Loshki> liminal: which partition creator?
<^Pete> access to os and free softwares
<renodude18> anyone?
<greezmunkey> mrapple: if you are a long time user, why would you reinvent the wheel?
<liminal> the partition creation process in a standard install
<ikonia> liminal: what partion is hanging, how big a disk, how big a partition ?
<mrapple> greezmunkey: because i dont have a choice. im moving to new host and they dont offer ubuntu
<oCean_> mrapple: greezmunkey offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<noren> giridhar: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid << see this
<Loshki> mrapple: if you have lots of disks with ext3 filesystems on them, you won't be able to access them from bsd...
<liminal> the disk is 160gb scsi, its crashing when i make the /home partition
<mcl0vin> noren: is there an argument that i can use with locate to see the time and date the were created
<greezmunkey> oCean_: ok man
<nyde> i can understand if you are coding for the kernel itself, but most ubuntu-tards dont even know any unix terminal commands
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: how did the reload go ?
<renodude18> how can do you get a dell wireless 1370 card to work with ubuntu? please help anyone???
<mcgvac> nyde: you cant even change themes in osx 10 your stuck with what steve wants you to see so.........
<noren> mcl0vin: go to that particular folder and then do :: ls -l
<ikonia> liminal: arey ou making the partition manually or as part of the installer ?
<liminal> part of the installer
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: good! i might have been the cause of my own trouble, or it was some package in ubuntu that they updated since the original release. but working good now. hang.. i have more....
<Flare183> !wireless | renodude18
<ubottu> renodude18: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> liminal: if you don't put /home on a seperate partition does it crash ?
<arcnewuss> how can i know the remaining space on a hdd
<ikonia> liminal: are there any other partitions on that disk ?
<ikonia> arcnewuss: df -h
<noren> liminal: check the disk integrity
<greezmunkey> arcnewuss: df
<liminal> theres a partition for /
<ikonia> arcnewuss: shows you your file system partitions
<liminal> the disk integrity is sound
<greezmunkey> ikonia: ;)
<arcnewuss> thnks
<liminal> and a partition for /home
<liminal> and two swap partitions
<nyde> mcgvac: yeah i guess, but i actually like how mac looks better than any linux theme stuff i can find
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: you interrupted your update or removal ?? and that was the cause ?
<liminal> the / parition is 30gig or so
<ikonia> liminal: see if not putting home on a seperate partition works or not, that way we can narrow down the issue location
<liminal> the /home parition is 120 gig
<liminal> the swap partitions are 4 gig each
<rhonny> how to disable displaying icons of mounted drives on ubuntu gnome's desktop
<tmas> ikonia: There are 80 users online at ##apple but nobody is talking
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: before i got to where i couldn't even log into gdm, i had been having a problem i didn't know what to make of. thought it was possibly just some bug. this is just one example of the authentication problem i was have, but if i went to System --> Administration --> User and Groups   ...it would ask me to authenticate and i would put in my password and click the 'authenticate' button
<ikonia> tmas: that is not #ubuntu's issue
<mcgvac> nyde: http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac if you like mac look there you go it clones it...... then just install cairo dock and you set
<noren> liminal: 4 gb is enough for root (/) partition and u will only use one swap space...
<tmas> ikonia: sorry, just thought there were people here who could help. After all, I am installing Ubuntu. The problem might even be with Ubuntu, bu I doubt it.
<ryoohki> i have a corrupted ext4 root fs.  not sure what happened - the system is a new 10.04 install and hadn't many hours on it.
<mcl0vin> how do i install linux source files please
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: but that dialog window to authenticate would not disappear, it remained until i like... closed that dialog window in the upper right or something. but i would be authenticated. well, now i don't have that problem at all. i put in my password and click authenticate, and it's all good now
<ikonia> tmas: booting from hardware is nothing to do with ubuntu
<nyde> mcgvac: been there and back wiht theming gnome to look like mac for 10 years now,,, it just never works as well,
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ou don't - what do you want to build/install ?
<sotiris> hey does anybody know how to solve the problem of Broadcom in 10.04 netbook?
<nyde> mcgvac: ive been using linux for 12 years :)
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: i was having that problem for a while, and then eventually, couldn't even log into gdm, but everything is beautiful now :-)
<mcgvac> nyde: yeah it does you can even have the program menus on the top menu bar like mac with global menus
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i am trying to get a remote control to work for me, using lirc ...but there is a bug #454371
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120383
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ok - so why do you want to build it from source ?
<tmas> ikonia: the point is that I'm trying to boot ubuntu from the hardware and I'm not 100% sure it's an issue with booting from that hardware. There is a possibility that I'm missing drivers or something it needs. Shall I describe my symptoms?
<kevinr> sotiris i connected to wired ethernet and updated drivers and it DL opensource driver for broadcom
<nyde> mcgvac: ok, go ahead and say that, but it never works 100%
<noren> mcl0vin: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html << see this
<mcgvac> nyde: and sisnce its unix you can taylor pefect for you without restrictions i was to limited on a mac
<ikonia> tmas: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<sotiris> which driver are you using?
<tmas> ikonia: Ok, whatever. Bye.
<mcgvac> nyde: not unix but linux sorry
<mcl0vin> ikonia: because the pkg got a bug
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: well my problem with the compiz,gnome disappeared for now but i am unsure what it was that i was able to fix it :) i just went through and checked all the config files and they were correct
<nyde> mcgvac: posix lol :)
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ok - so work with that bug report/the person who's fix it to get the fix releae
<ikonia> released
<liminal> ikonia i just tried without a seperate partition
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: hmmm, interesting
<liminal> it still dies at 33%
<ikonia> liminal: ok, so that issue is with partitioning "that" disk, rather than the actual /home partition, let me think
<renodude18> ubottu: the doc info says that it requires a "hard line" or wired connection, i don't have access to that, any other way to obtain the driver or something on another OS, such as this Virtual install of ubuntu on xp?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<liminal> no the disk is fine
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i don't know how, i am new at this and this is my 3rd week on a raw trying to get it to work :(
<jcdyer> My USB hard drive won't automount.
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: yeah at least i dont have to configure everything each time i login... BUT still the same with ufw.... and other things :) Lucid just doesnt like keeping settings and saving them :)
<liminal> i bought it especialy because i was having problems with the installation of ubuntu
<renodude18> the doc info says that it requires a "hard line" or wired connection, i don't have access to that, any other way to obtain the driver or something on another OS, such as this Virtual install of ubuntu on xp?
<liminal> because someone in a chat room told it was the disk
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ok - so follow the bug on launchpad, follow the comments, and post your own feedback, work with the guy fixing it
<noren> liminal: check the installer cd for doublechecking
<liminal> its not the disk
<jcdyer> It's  showing up under lsusb, but not fdisk -l
<liminal> its not the installer cd
<liminal> ive tried dozens
<liminal> literally dozens
<liminal> all different types
<dominicdinada> renodude18: your on the internet now you can download it and copy it via thumb drive lol
<liminal> its an error in the core unbuntu code
<renodude18> the doc info says that it requires a "hard line" or wired connection, i don't have access to that, any other way to obtain the driver or something on another OS, such as this Virtual install of ubuntu on xp?
<liminal> im willing to help find it.
<noren> liminal: then try formatting with a different os
<jcdyer> dmesg shows [  134.740070] usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<liminal> but i need some help
<jcdyer> [  134.873851] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<oCean_> liminal: ease up on the enter key please
<StuBb0rn> êë
<ironfoot495> Hello can someone give me some info on how to configure a 6511-su hp keyboard on a ubuntu 9.10?
<jcdyer> This drive worked last week.  Any ideas why it might not be showing up now?
<ikonia> liminal: I'm not sure it is to be honest, as it works for %99 of other people, is possible there is a problem with either your controller, or ubuntu's compatability with that disk controller
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : Are you running windows XP.
<jcdyer> (Formatted w/ Fat32)
<liminal> controller|
<liminal> ?
<liminal> the bios
<ironfoot495> I have tried google but not finding a good source.
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: i may have been the cause of my own problem. for instance, on that prior install.. i installed sun-java6 and then i saw in /etc/alternatives there were still a lot of things left pointing to openjdk rather than sun-java6. well i used the update-alternatives --config command to put them all on sun-java6. that could have been my problem. or it could have been some ppa repo i had added and installed from, don't know
<onetinsoldier> . could have been an actual bug in lucid that's been fixed. i'm just glad it's all good now :-)
<renodude18> night_rider, yes but have ubuntu installed also on vm virtual box
<renodude18> and wubi
<AnxiousNut> is there a way to view publisher documents in ubuntu?
<jude> hey guys, have a curiosity. so i had an ubuntu upgrade running. machine lost power, so the installation got borked. instead of trying to salvage the install, i imaged my drive and formatted the partition, now i have a fresh 10.04 install. what are the implications of just replacing the new home dir with my backup of my home dir from 9.10?
<remaxim> hi
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: ahhhh well nonetheless things are fixed for the time being... :) on both of our sides...
<remaxim> for some (stupid) reason I lost my audio-volume-applet in the gnome panel ... does anyone know how to get it back?
<noren> jude: home dir u can safly get it back
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : so you have internet through eth0.
<xangua> remaxim: add indicator applet
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: just to let you know, i set up my firewall using gufw. my firewall is activated every time i boot without me needing to do anything
<toddw> anyone here with a Toshiba T135?
<noren> jude: as the upgrade will only make changes in the / only not in /home
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: yes. glad to hear you are pretty much all good too! :-)
<onetinsoldier> very glad :-)
<xangua> !anyone | toddw
<ubottu> toddw: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<oCean_> !info scribus | AnxiousNut: maybe this:
<ubottu> AnxiousNut:: scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.3.13.dfsg~svn20081228-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 9380 kB, installed size 26900 kB
<renodude18> Night_rider:i think so, on the wubi install it shows a connection thing next to the volume but no way to connect to my network
<toddw> ;p
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: i was using UFW enable and it says it will start all the time and didnt so i checked ufw.conf and it was set to NO so i changed it there and still doesnt
<jude> noren: so a direct copy of my old homedir to replace my new home dir, everything should just work?
<toddw> i was going to ask about the headphone jack but was curious if it was me or Ubuntu and the laptop in general\
<mcl0vin> this might be a stupid question , can i update my kernel from 2.6.31-14-generic to the 2.6.32.21-generic and still be in 9.10? if yes how please?
<liminal> ikonia what do you mean by the 'controller'?
<toddw> but a good point
<remaxim> xangua, I looked trough the applet box several times and couldn't find it
<ikonia> liminal: disk controller
<oCean_> liminal: the hardware controlling the hard drive
<remaxim> although it is german there is nothing about volume control :(
<noren> jude: copy all the file and folder including the hidden files and folder in the /home folder
<dominicdinada> toddw: What about the headphone jack ? that it plays on both the laptop speakers and headphones ?
<toddw> i have sound but not from the headphone jack with my T135 and 10.04\
<toddw> internal speakers are fine
<noren> toddw: run alsamixer and check the headphone sound level
<dominicdinada> toddw have you checked your settings you can click the speaker and sound prefs
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: hmmm, don't know. no one has been able to help you tack that down?
<jude> noren: i was hoping that would be the case. thank you :)
<toddw> yeah and dont see the headphone there. let me try lsamixer
<noren> jude: ur welcome
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : The best way to find out | wi -fi card compatibility with Ubuntu ; Boot it from the Ubuntu CD & run it without installing it. if you see wi-fi (card works) then get along with it.
<tmas> Please, Mac users join ##apple and help me.
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: not really although i have a number of layers of security between me and the internet so it is not a top priority :0
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: i have to leave for about a three or four hour trip to the mountains here in a bit, so i can't try to help right now or i would
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger that.. good to hear :)
<toddw> i dont see it in alsamixer. just mixer, and pcm
<ryoohki> http://pastebin.com/vdiEMLLL
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: again on this laptop i have nothing worth anybodies time i have all the other PC
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: pc's secured that need to be so if someone wants to have a go at it :) good thing this is not a primary pc :)
<am3arico> HI
<toddw> it appears to be using the Intel HD card
<fertech> im try to use BitTorrent
<fertech>  does anyone knows
<am3arico> WHICH IS THE BEST IRC CLIENT FOR UBUNTU NETBOOK??
<ikonia> am3arico: one that doesn't allow you to use all caps
<maco> !best | am3arico
<ubottu> am3arico: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<maco> !caps | am3arico
<ubottu> am3arico: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Night_Rider> fertech : Using Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<fertech> i dnt know
<am3arico> sorry
<am3arico> 4got caps on
<fertech>   i think so
<Night_Rider> fertech : Then what else do you know?
<seregon> server irc.rizon.net
<am3arico> yes the new 1
<fertech> night im new to linux
<fertech> i know i have BitTorrent
<owenll> fertech: System -> About Ubuntu
<Night_Rider> fertech : You installed Ubuntu ? & you don't know the version??
<dominicdinada> !ot | am3arico
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: last night, i jumped through a lot of hoops and worked for along time to get something compiled. it was pretty tough, but i got it, and in the end, i would say it was worth it. it's called....  aweather. i got it going with full RSL radar support. awesome weather visualization app. however, i have my doubts anyone in here could get it compiled on lucid. hehe. i made .debs of it with 'checkinstall'
<ubottu> am3arico: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<remaxim> is there maybe a command to get the gnomepanel-volume-applet back?
<fertech> but 9.04
<Janhouse> how can I stop services like apache or mysql starting automatically?
<fertech> i have 9.04
<xangua> remaxim: just add the indicator applet
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: i was pretty proud of myself as you might able to tell :D
<Night_Rider> fertech : Transmission Bit Torrent Client ?
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: Sweet :) this pc is just used for learning, php etc.... :)
<NinoScript> Hi! How do I disable the primary clipboard? I sometimes copy a text, then select a text that I want to replace and when I ctrl+v it pastes the selected text… I hate that
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger. that's cool
<oCean_> onetinsoldier: is there a technical question in your story?
<jcdyer> Hey all!  My usb hard drive (Seagate Free Agent Go) just recently (two or three days) stopped automounting.  dmesg sees the drive.  So does lsusb, but it doesn't show up in sudo fdisk -l Any idea how to get it working again?
<fertech> yes i open the Transmission Bit Torrent Client
<remaxim> xangua, you mean by right clicking on the panel and adding applets? there is no indicator applet there ...
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: got it compiled, it was easy ;)
<fertech> what do i do next
<xangua> remaxim: what version of ubuntu are you using¿¿
<dominicdinada> greezmunkey: ^^ :)
<remaxim> xangua, 10.04
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: i don't believe you, lol
<noren> fertech: u need to have a torrent file to run the torrent
<Adamantus10> Hello rock gods
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: Id send you a screen shot but I don't have it compiled - hehe
<jasunto> anyone know a good android irc client so i can jump in here if i break my internet?
<xangua> remaxim: then there should be indicator and indicator session applet; if not try to restore the defaul panel conf
<xangua> !Panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<remaxim> xangua, thanks :)
<fertech> and how do i do that
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: ok, you lost me now
<dominicdinada> greezmunkey: cheater... anyhow dam UFW
<noren> fertech: download the torrent file and then open it up with transmission
<remaxim> I finally found it .. I searched through it about 20 times ... also for the indicator applet ...
<remaxim> xangua, you were right, thanks :)
<Adamantus10> Sounds stupid: Is it risky to switch interfaces just to try them out? For example between Gnome and KDE
 * greezmunkey waits to be scolded...
<fertech> okay i will do that
<jasunto> anyone here on 10.04 with wifi and vnc before login?
<noren> fertech: u can go different torrent index site to get the torrent
<fertech> okay
<dominicdinada> jasunto: i use wifi and have servers etc i loginto via VNC,RDP SSH, sftp etc.... :P
<HannibalWagnr> Shit! anyone can help me???
<fertech> thank u
<ikonia> HannibalWagnr: please control your language
<dominicdinada> !ask | HannibalWagnr
<ubottu> HannibalWagnr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Barridus> the command "service crond status" spits out "unrecognized service".  same with service cron start.  the command "/etc/init.d/crond start" spits back "no such file or directory".  how can i have the Cron package installed but not have hte service?  none of my jobs will run.  anyone know what's going on here?
<noren> fertech: ur welcome
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: actually, I was working through getting the dependancies squared away when I was tapped to help madjoe. It's on the rear burner though.
 * onetinsoldier slaps greezmunkey with a large trout
<maco> !language | HannibalWagnr
<ubottu> HannibalWagnr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eepr0m> !ask ucp
<fertech> which site is  a good one
<greezmunkey> yummy, trout.
<noren> fertech: isohunt
<maco> Barridus: ls /etc/init.d/ and see whats there? i thin its actually anacron
<samo-nz> why is critical temp shutdown for sony vaio laptops not fixed in an LTS release?
<jasunto> my problem is if i restart my computer remotely, i want wifi to come back up and vnc before someone has to login so i can login
<maco> *think
<fertech> okay
<dominicdinada> jasunto: is it set auto wlan ?
<fertech> il check it out right now. laterz
<ikonia> samo-nz: check the bug report
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: roger that. good to help folks! and i know you're good at it :-)
<jasunto> yea
<rocket16> I like Pidgin. I have installed it, so if I remove Empathy, will there be any problem (since it is a default package)?
<jasunto> and to all users
<ZykoticK9> Barridus, it's just cron "sudo service cron status"
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: that's relative, but thake :)
<Barridus> maco, "cron" is there and not an "atacron"
<Barridus> ZykoticK9, unrecognized service
 * rocket16 salutes onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: i am going to gone some hours. not certan when i'll get back. but if you are around at that time i will help you with it if you want. you'll need it! hehe
<ZykoticK9> Barridus, do you have cron installed?  "apt-cache policy cron"
<onetinsoldier> S! rocket16
<HannibalWagnr> Ok. This is my problem (please answer in private). How do I delete all the logs within the Empathy chat??? I just noticed it logs all my conversations (I'm a secret agent who sells  information to the Chinese, and I don't want any traces... :D )
<NinoScript> How do I disable the primary clipboard?
<jasunto> i can try again, one other issue was back in the day i used to have to use x11vnc and have init start it before login and to use same x session
<Barridus> ZykoticK9, cron: Installed: 3.0pl1-106ubuntu5
<onetinsoldier> S! rocket16 - Salutations :-)
<greezmunkey> rocket16: they are differant programs, if they share lib files those should be retained. Worst case is you have to uninstall both then reinstall pidgin
<rocket16> onetinsoldier: :) Thanks, :) my nomination to you, for the commander of Indian Army! :)
<ZykoticK9> Barridus, i have no idea then - it's working here?  good luck man.
<guntbert> NinoScript: what primary clipboard?
<Adamantus10> Who are all these idiots making open source apps but not for Linux?
<arand> rocket16: Not really, it will want to remove "ubuntu-desktop" which is a metapackage controlling the group of default applications, but there should be no other effects.
<onetinsoldier> have to go all.. good luck everyone. cheers
<LjL> Adamantus10: there is no need to call anyone an idiot really
<rocket16> greezmunkey: arand: Thanks, :)
<Night_Rider> HannibalWagnr : Well sorry! information is for all to see.
<NinoScript> guntbert, that thing that copies text when you select it, that X uses with the middle mouse button
<jasunto> anyone know something like tonido plug with two interfaces so i can use as router with ubuntu
<justin22885> hey... for some reason compiz wont let me move windows.. any ideas?
<nwillems> good evening. I just "burned" an iso image to USB stick, can I somehow take the check-sum of the usb stick?
<HannibalWagnr> ok, but please answer!
<Barridus> ZykoticK9, do you think maybe purging and reinstalling cron would help?
<ZykoticK9> Barridus, no idea...
<Adamantus10> Surely if you believe so strongly in open source you would make an Linux version?
<rocket16> FSpot is too slow, because of Mono. Will the use of Shotwell make things faster?
<guntbert> NinoScript: ah - I have no idea how to disable it - why?
<friedturtl3> i beleive in one GOD
<HannibalWagnr> How is anyone supposed to get any problem solved here with all this mess???
<oCean_> friedturtl3: that's great, but offtopic.
<oCean_> HannibalWagnr: just relax
<greezmunkey> HannibalWagnr: Believe it or no, it actually works.
<justin22885> nevermind, i fixed it
<[GL]Xyom> OMFG!!!!!
 * rocket16 thinks, Mark Shuttleworth, Linus and Richard are incarnations of Gods, to show us the way to a new era of Computing.
<Night_Rider> HannibalWagnr : Address the Problem to IRC | remove the private & secret stiff; getting bored with the 007 stuff.
<sebsebseb> !language | [GL]Xyom
<ubottu> [GL]Xyom: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rocket16> !language | [GL]
<ubottu> [GL]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<HannibalWagnr> Ok. I'll try again. Does anybody know how to fu***** delete de Empathy logs???
<SwedeMike> HannibalWagnr: if you don't like this format, I'm sure there are webboards you can go to instead.
<[GL]Xyom> :S
<greezmunkey> ok...next!
<oCean_> [GL]Xyom: you also mind your language please
<Barridus> hmm purging and reinstalling cron didn't help
<[GL]OkamiAiKawa> OMFG
<rhonny> quit
<rhonny> :quit
<LjL> [GL]OkamiAiKawa: is that going to stop?
<linxeh> is there any fax server software for fax/modems in the repos? eg that can work as a fax printer for client desktops, or do fax->email etc?
<ikonia> Leemp: hylafax
<AdotB> About deleting empathy logs...
<AdotB> i think they're stored in  ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs
<linxeh> ikonia: ok cool thanks, checking it out
<Leemp> ikonia: .. eh?
<AdotB> I really wish empathy had more options, including deleting chat logs
<linxeh> Leemp: he typo'd my nick
<Barridus> AdotB, you can always go back to pidgin
<Leemp> linxeh: Ah, thanks
<[GL]Xyom> OMFG!!
<[GL]Xyom> OMFG!!
<[GL]Xyom> OMFG!!
<[GL]Xyom> OMFG!!
<FloodBot1> [GL]Xyom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Barridus> stop dude
<AdotB> True
<a3ist> bar, just let the ops handle it; the bots will keep anyone from flooding and the ops will get the rest
<user_> hello
<user_> alguien habla español?
<LjL> !es | user_
<ubottu> user_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arand> AdotB: Empathy is what it is, and I think the one whoe requested the onfo got a bit agitated and had him/herself kicked...
<bondiblueos9> is there a way to have tar output how much it has written?
<bondiblueos9> or is there a way to know how much as been written to a tape?
<ikonia> bondiblueos9: use "v" flag for verbose output
<bondiblueos9> ikonia: doesn't v just tell you all the files?
<ikonia> bondiblueos9: yes
<ikonia> bondiblueos9: therefore you can see how many it's done and what it's doing currently
<bondiblueos9> ikonia: oh, well I need the size of the archive after its been compressed and written
<ikonia> bondiblueos9: just look at the size of it on the tape
<bondiblueos9> ikonia: how do I do that?
<pLk> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hdstarcraft
<ikonia> bondiblueos9: simple way would be to do a tar tvf onto your local disk and watch the output
<ikonia> pLk: why ar eyou posting that ?
<squelch> I have a question about downloading a file from a Journal web site
<squelch> it takes a while to download.  It stops at like 25%-75% done and I have to keep redownloading
<squelch> I have to login via proxy using SSL to download itI have to login via proxy using SSL to download it
<ikonia> squelch: doubt that's an ubuntu issue
<squelch> well, I came here because someone from #freenode told me to about my question
<squelch> So where do I ask it?
<squelch> #firefox?  #browser?
<pLk> this is a thriller
<videorechner_> hi I tried the virtual machine manager but I cant find a way to change the resolution, what can I do?
<ikonia> pLk: why are you posting that in an ubuntu support channel
<pLk> fucking exciting
<squelch> Someone tell ikonia to shut up
<maco> pLk: language
<guntbert> videorechner_: what virtualisation product?
<pLk> viral
<videorechner_> guntbert qemu
<maco> squelch: um, no, that really wasn't very respectful
<squelch> Better yet:
<squelch> /ignore ikonia
<maco> squelch: placing ops on ignore tends to be a bad idea
<Night_Rider> videorechner_: Did you install Guest Additions?
<squelch> I have a question about downloading a file from a Journal web site
<squelch> it takes a while to download.  It stops at like 25%-75% done and I have to keep redownloading
<squelch> I have to login via proxy using SSL to download itI have to login via proxy using SSL to download it
<guntbert> videorechner_: try it in #qemu please
<videorechner_> Night_Rider not on purpose, how can I check?
<alper> Hello, new to 10ç04. When I add a user , the new user can't use internet. The new user has all prileges. What should I do?
<squelch> What program for Linux would allow me to completely downlaod the file?  Will Firefox do this?
<oCean_> squelch: you don't have any respect for the ops in this channel, you expect us to be helpful?
<shani248> hi guys
<shani248> anyone has any pointers to configuring monitor resolution for VGA connected lcds ? dvi works fine but vga doesnt' detect the monitor properly and the resolution is screwed up ?
<maco> squelch: firefox lacks a built-in download manager, however the DownThemAll extention could help
<shani248> i've manually configured the xorg.conf and added vertrefresh and horizsync of my monitor but still no help
<maco> shani248: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shani248> @maco thanks ... checking it out
<xangua> squelch: you can try your favorite download manager and integrate it in firefox with flashgot addon
<squelch> What about if I'm using Opera
<bondiblueos9> ikonia, tar tjvf just lists all the files and their information, not the overall size as written; at least I don't think it does; I'm trying it right now (there are a lot of files)
<squelch> thanks
<ikonia> bondiblueos9: should list the size at the end, I'm working from memory so could be wrong
<renodude181> night_rider: just read the second poster's instructions, but he lists that he uses a wired connection. i don't have easy access to that, is it required or is there a way around it?
 * friedturtl3 maxes out at ~16 push-ups
<greezmunkey> maco: what does that "DownTemAll" do, like a wget??
<Adamantus10> greezmunkey, It's anoying, use flashget
<BitEncrypt_> package dependencies cannot be resolved......trying to install Gnome
<Adamantus10> It downloads all content on a page, can't see the point
<maco> greezmunkey: its an extension for firefox that lets you continue downloads like "wget -c" but also it can remember the downloads and continue them even after ff crashes and since its in ff, it can work on things that require that you be logged in (where wget fails)
<greezmunkey> Adamantus10: yeah, just looked it up, I can see it being a pain.
<nokia3510> Troubleshooting a NFS issue, I accidentally did sudo chown -vR user:user on / thinking I'm on ~/user so until I stopped it several/many system files got assigned to user:user. Is there a way to restore those files to their default uid/gid ownership ?
<maco> Adamantus10: huh? no it doesnt. you click on a download link for a file and tell it to use downthemall to get it
<renodude181> Night_Rider: ?
<maco> Adamantus10: unless they made some stupid change that made it get whole pages instead of just the file you ask it for
<oCean_> BitEncrypt_: trying to install Gnome on ... ?
<greezmunkey> maco: ok, reading into it more now...
<BitEncrypt_> kubuntu
<sint> hey, anyone using "mc" here? i wonder how to enable the usual mc look and feel in ubuntu? like white bold names for folders?
<BitEncrypt_> ubunto 10.04 LTS
<sint> i run 10.04
<Night_Rider> renodude181 : You are using Ubuntu on a virtual Machine ; eht0 self connects | so can be done with a simple click ; way around i simply don't understand that term..
<bondiblueos9> ikonia, it did not
<renodude181> Night_rider: I'm trying to get ubuntu to connect to the internet via my wireless network on a wubi install
<ikonia> bondiblueos9: dissapointing
<greezmunkey> sint: I have that running here, but honestly don't see as much of a need for it as I first thought, now that nautilus has split screens and such
<maco> greezmunkey, Adamantus10: ah i see, getting a whole page is an option, but having used it i can tell you that you can choose individual files to download instead
<pcgeek32147> how do i get 10.04 to see my display
<guntbert> sint: change some config, save it, then you edit ~/.mc/ini
<maco> greezmunkey: nautilus has split screens like dolphin? i thought it just had tabs
<sint> greezmunkey: ok i prefer mc over nautilus in terminal ;)
<BitEncrypt_> i messed up my comp. by installing kubuntu would like to have the boot up screen say ubuntu again
<oCean_> BitEncrypt_: not 100% sure if that works for Kubuntu also, but installing "ubuntu-desktop" should do the trick. (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop)
<greezmunkey> maco, yes there's a check box for it.
<BitEncrypt_> thx
<maco> BitEncrypt_: just remove the kubuntu plymouth theme package, i think
<remaxim_> thanks, bye
<sint> guntbert: changing config, sounds like a good idea. what config and where?
<Night_Rider> renodude181 : Before Jumping to Install Ubuntu through wubi | did you check running it with the CD without installing & did you see the wi-fi
<greezmunkey> maco: view, extra pane
<renodude181> Night_Rider: you there?
<renodude181> nvr mind
<sint> guntbert: the layout menu in mc isn't what i was looking for
<guntbert> sint: in mc, press F9,(O)ptions, select confiramtions, change confirm execute to yes
<greezmunkey> maco: you can change the tabs to a location bar in gconf-editor
<maco> greezmunkey: neato. almost as good as kde (which still lets you switch to path mode using your mouse) ;-)
<renodude181> Night_Rider: i couldn't get it to run from the CD, not sure why. i've never had this much trouble with ubuntu on other systems
<sint> hm ok
<pcgeek32147> how do i get 10.04 to see my display
<maco> greezmunkey: by tabs i didnt mean the breadcrumbs
<Adamantus10> My Ubuntu keeps getting a gap in the tray area
<maco> greezmunkey: i meant tabs, like in firefox
<guntbert> sint: I know, but that way will get you an ini file created, and then you change that to your liking...
<ubuntujenkins> I have written a udev rule  which is  <SUBSYSTEMS=="pci", ATTRS{vendor}=="0x8086", RUN+="/usr/bin/headset"> it is in /etc/udev/rules.d and its file ends in .rules and the permissions match all of the others. the info on the device is http://paste.ubuntu.com/438475/ here any suggestions on what i have done wrong?
<greezmunkey> maco: yeah, nautilus is much better now. Definately improoved.
<Adamantus10> 10.04 Lucid
<tim_> Is there any known way to make ubuntu 10.04 close the user session after a certain amount of time.  The reason for this is that my kids forget to close their sessions then all of there allotted minutes to use the computer in Nanny are eaten up.
<Night_Rider> renodude181 : You are making things more complicated then already it is...try booting from the CD and check for the wi-fi.
<sint> guntbert: thanks alot. maybe i should paint my mc in yellow now ;)
<sint> guntbert: nice config file
<mkhanyisi> what do you want to do pcgeek32147 ?
<Juniksz> Hello. Somebody help me. I can not solve the problem. The tty out of the picture. You can check it: http://81.182.21.241/DSC00366.JPG and http://81.182.21.241/DSC00367.JPG
<DeeTah> hi guys
<BitEncrypt_> maco: where would i find that file
<user_> alguien habla española
<user_> alguien habla español?
<tim_> Correction:  Is there any known way to make ubuntu 10.04 close the user session after a certain amount of time of inactivity.  The reason for this is that my kids forget to close their sessions then all of there allotted minutes to use the computer in Nanny are eaten up.
<maco> !es | user_
<ubottu> user_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DeeTah> my netbook has an VGA output. I'd like it to automatically switch to 1280x1024 once monitor gets plugged in. how to do it?
<maco> BitEncrypt_: plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo <-- uninstall that
<Night_Rider> renodude181 : Ample of option is given | pick the one easy for you.
<mkhanyisi> Juniksz, you pics you've attached are so big, they load slow
<guntbert> sint: as you like - I even didn't bother with the bold --- I always enable the "lynx-like motion" though
<renodude181> Night_Rider: huh?
<DeeTah> i mean, is there some way to script it? i know the system can detect VGA plugin, now i just wonder where to look for configuration
<voxio> I'm running 10.04 and trying to get into single user mode but the grub prompt isn't displayed
<sint> guntbert: maybe i should take look into the manual
<voxio> anyone know how I display the grub boot menu?
<maco> DeeTah: i dont know where youd put the script, but the script youd need would involve the command xrandr
<Adamantus10> How do you show the system tray icon for xchat?
<Night_Rider> renodude181 : To resolve you problem ; you got to come around!
<voxio> I broke the /etc/sudoers file :>
<sotiris> Anybody knowing how to switch on the wifi light in 10.04 netbook?
<guntbert> sint: that is never a bad idea :-)
<tsimpson> voxio: try holding down shift during boot, if that fails, try escape
<maco> voxio: hold shift at boot
<mkhanyisi> DeeTah, try reading up on xrandr
<voxio> thanks
<DeeTah> maco: garthered. now i'm sniffing for some hotplug/udev/wheatever stuff
<Slart> tim_: can't you make the screensave log you out? or gnome won't let you do specific stuff to the screensavers..
<renodude181> Night_Rider: I'm confused lol
<Juniksz> mkhanyisi: ok I make it, a moment
<BitEncrypt_> maco: i am very limited with the terminal.....sudo apt-uninstall............???
<DeeTah> mkhanyisi: well, i already know that. it's not a problem to write a script, it's a problem to figure out wherre to put it.
<Night_Rider> renodude181 : Alright ! wipe the slate clean | we start again..
<maco> BitEncrypt_: you dont have to use the terminal if you dont want
<renodude181> Night_Rider: Ok? now what
<maco> BitEncrypt_: you can use system -> administration -> synaptic in ubuntu or kickoff -> computer -> kpackagekit
<Night_Rider> renodude181 : Run  with the CD without installing & did you see the wi-fi
<tim_> slart:  I don't think so but I will look, it does require a password to get back in, but your session is still active as far as nanny is concerned.
<maco> BitEncrypt_: but for future reference the terminal way would be "sudo apt-get remove ..."
<fox3x> How to install latest ' kopete ' ..thx
<mkhanyisi> DeeTah, but why do you want to go such an extra mile just for an external screen? are you plugging and unplugging it every now and then?
<Slart> tim_: this looks promising.. but I have no idea how "brutal" it is.. it might just kill all your processes.. and that's not very nice =)
<fox3x> ubuntu 10.4
<Slart> tim_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/autolog.8.html
<Adamantus10> How do you show the system tray icon for xchat?
<renodude181> Night_rider: I wasn't able to launch liveCD, it didn't want to do anything from the Cd but exit when booting from it, but using Wubi, ubuntu runs fine, except for the Wifi. I do however get a icon looking like a wifi icon next to the volume, but no connections
<xangua> Adamantus10: enable it in xchat's preferences¿
<DeeTah> mkhanyisi: well, i just found my netbook kinda... unproductive. tho, i actually moved almost everything from my PC here and i'd like to make it talk with my LCD, full-size keyboard and a mouse. the first one's the deal.
<Adamantus10> xangua, So helpful, I have already looked in there
<AkA23> hello. i have a small problem. i have a .sh backup made under fedora, and i want to open it and unarchive under ubuntu. how can i do that?
<fox3x> how to install latest ' kopete ' chat app
<fox3x> thx
<maco> fox3x: the kde 4.4.3 one?
<sotiris> BROADCOM WIFI PROBLEM IN NETBOOK ANYBODY?
<erUSUL> !broadcom | sotiris
<ubottu> sotiris: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<maco> fox3x: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.3
<erUSUL> !caps | sotiris
<Night_Rider> renodude181 : The only way to find out ; is to boot it from the CD..(At least you will if its having compatibility related issues)
<ubottu> sotiris: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shani248> ok i followed the xwiki link and added my lcd's native resolution to my xorg.conf, what's happening now is that the monitor showing that it's in native resolution but my display is smaller than the monitor...
<sotiris> sorry people
<Slart> tim_: this also looks promising.. if a bit hackish http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=956024
<fox3x> i am using ' ubuntu 10.4
<tim_> slart:  thanks, I had not seen that, it was not installed on my system, but installing now.   Thanks
<renodude181> Night_Rider: it won't boot from it, it freezes, it does it on both my laptops
<Slart> tim_: let me know how it works out
<maco> fox3x: which has kde 4.4.2 in the main repo. if you want the 4.4.3 packages, follow that link
<fox3x> k..thx
<pcgeek32147> i have a dell mini 10 with intel video and ubuntu says monitor unknown i want to fix it can anyone help
<Night_Rider> renodude181 : Try Ubuntu 9.10 | instead of 10.04
<Juniksz> Now, my problem againwith the new pics:Hello. Somebody help me. I can not solve the problem. The tty out of the picture. You can check it: http://81.182.21.241/DSC00366a.jpg and http://81.182.21.241/DSC00367a.jpg
<greezmunkey> Slart: nice link, I had no idea this was available.
<renodude181> Night_Rider: whats the difference between the two, shouldn't 10 have what 9 had?
<BitEncrypt_> is it possible to enable KDE in ubuntu DE
<BitEncrypt_> i think thats what i did
<mkhanyisi> AkA23, you are not clear: you have a .sh script or you have archived the .sh folder?
<Night_Rider> renodude181 : Hardware issue | 9.10 had no booting issues what so ever.
<giorgio> hi!...anyone from italy?
<mkhanyisi> giorgio, yes, you
<pcgeek32147> i have a dell mini 10 with intel video and ubuntu says monitor unknown i want to fix it can anyone help
<AkA23> mkhanyisi, i have a .sh file that presumebly contains a htdocs from xampp. it's a 1.5gb file, so i presume it's an archive
<LjL> !it | giorgio
<ubottu> giorgio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giorgio> right mk
<renodude181> Night_rider: could the no CD booting issue be a corrupt ISO, cause when launching Wubi from CD it get an error can't find CD. But launching it from the .iso in windows it runs fine?
<BitEncrypt_> maco: here is what it says in term.     Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Slart> greezmunkey: apparently there's a timeoutd package available as well.. does the same thing if I understand it's man page correctly
<maco> BitEncrypt_: it means you have an update maanger or synaptic or software center or kpackagekit or something already running
<maco> BitEncrypt_: you can only use one at a time
<mkhanyisi> AkA23, oh? Do you know what program created such an archive? is it tar, rar, zip, ...?
<guntbert> !md5sum | renodude181
<ubottu> renodude181: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dupondje> Hi, I just installed nvidia drivers, but seems they 'lag' a bit more then nouveau, any idea whats causing that ?
<AkA23> mkhanyisi, the file is xampp-backup-14-05-10.sh
<Juniksz> Someone know how can i solve the tty problem? The tty out of the picture.  http://81.182.21.241/DSC00366a.jpg and http://81.182.21.241/DSC00367a.jpg
<Night_Rider> renodude181 : Did you try Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<pcgeek32147> i have a dell mini 10 with intel video and ubuntu says monitor unknown i want to fix it can anyone help\
<|littlebear|> Juniksz: u're hillarious
<mkhanyisi> AkA23, I would suggest to unpack that archive on fedora using xampp and create a tar archive instead and send it to ubuntu
<AkA23> well, i just installed an ubuntu on vmware because i didnt had any fedore files
<AkA23> cds*
<AkA23> mkhanyisi, and what command/program do i use on fedora to open it?have any ideea?
<mkhanyisi> AkA23, I think you should use xampp
<pcgeek32147>  juniksz: have a dell mini 10 with intel video and ubuntu says monitor unknown i want to fix it can anyone help
<mkhanyisi> AkA23, as far as I know, this is not a 'regular' format like tar rar or zip
<bondiblueos9> is there any way to know how much has been written to a tape drive?
<Night_Rider> pcgeek32147 : Are you able to increase | decrease the resolution that basically that you are after!
<DeeTah> i need to run a script everytime anything gets connected to my netbook's VGA slot. how to do it?
<guntbert> !!crosspost | bondiblueos9
<Juniksz> pcgeek32147: so what should i do?
<ubottu> bondiblueos9: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<the_padawan2> hello all. I've had desktop effects working for a long time, but suddenly (possibly after upgrade) they stopped. If I set Visual Effects to Normal or Extra I get a messagebox 'Desktop effects could not be enabled.' glxgears gives 'Error: glXCreateContext failed.' nvidia driver is loaded and shows up in lsmod. Any ideas?
<mkhanyisi> AkA23, check this link out: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/faq-xampp-linux.html#backup
<pcgeek32147> night_rider: yes i can but no hdmi
<ne7work_> hello all please someone tell me how I can delete my audio driver ?
<ne7work_> how can i delete the creative audio driver from my ubuntu 10.04
<pcgeek32147> i want my hdmi to work
<soreau> pcgeek32147: Which graphics driver is it?
<Night_Rider> ! multimedia | pcgeek32147
<ubottu> pcgeek32147: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ne7work_> how can i delete the creative audio driver from my ubuntu 10.04
<soreau> ne7work: Why do you want to delete a driver? blacklisting it might be a better option
<Hopeless8009> what command to you use to control your nics
<mkhanyisi> the_padawan2, try compiz-check: http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<Hopeless8009> ne7work: what did you use to install it
<the_padawan2> mkhanyisi: will do, thanks
<BitEncrypt> maco: i know what i did....i clicked on Sys. Admin. software sources, and it automatically ran the KDE, my mouse cursor changed...how do i bring it back to ubuntu DE
<maco> BitEncrypt: it ran the kde?
<BitEncrypt> i think
<Hopeless8009> what is a good refreance to terminal commands and what they do
<maco> BitEncrypt: thatd involve logging out and back in...
<Hopeless8009> any one know
<BitEncrypt> thats when i got the kubuntu boot screen
<ne7work_> Hopeless8009, i want to install latest version of my sound card driver
<git__> how is 10.04 running so far for you folks?
<soreau> the_padawan2: If you upgraded to 10.04, the nouveau module may be loaded..
<BitEncrypt> ive tried that
<maco> BitEncrypt: software sources isnt the one to remove the kubuntu boot screen though
<ne7work_> i have problem with install newer version
<maco> BitEncrypt: its synaptic that lets you uninstall it
<ne7work_> please someone help me
<Hopeless8009> ne7work
<Hopeless8009> ne7work: did you use the apt-get command
<soreau> ne7work: Most audio drivers are packaged with the kernel. Is there some reason you think you need a newer version?
<the_padawan2> can anyone help debug this compiz-check output: http://pastebin.com/AV9y35Tz
<ne7work_> Hopeless8009, for what i use?
<the_padawan2> soreau: did not upgrade
<soreau> the_padawan2: Using 10.04?
<the_padawan2> soreau: no, 9.04. It's been working great until now
<Hopeless8009> ne7work: im real new i just didnt know if you used that command to install it
<lavin> please i need assistance with my kernel upgrade
<Hopeless8009> ne7work: if so you can do apt-get remove "name)
<soreau> the_padawan2: First thing I would do is check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any interesting messages, then try reinstalling the nvidia driver
<badnaam> hello all, my touchpad is driving me nuts..it cursor flies all over the place when I am typing on my laptop, i have configured the setting to turn it off during typing but it doesn't work..any ideas?
<BitEncrypt_> maco:when i click on software sources it says>>> please run this software with administrative rights. To do so, run this program with kdesudo.
<Hopeless8009> does anyone have a link to terminal commands
<maco> BitEncrypt: not software sources
<maco> BitEncrypt: thats the wrong one
<ne7work_> i try to install newer version of creative audio driver
<BitEncrypt_> i have 2
<ne7work_> cd '/home/ne7work/Desktop/XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00'
<BitEncrypt_> software sources
<soreau> ne7work: why?
<maco> BitEncrypt: yes because theres a kde version and a gnome version.
<ne7work_> after it i write in terminal
<BitEncrypt_> ok
<ne7work_> sudo make
<ne7work_> and..
<maco> BitEncrypt: but i dont understand why you are clicking on *either* of them
<misil_14> are there softwares for gnome ubuntu like screenlets?
<Hopeless8009> ne7work: you want to find an open source dirver if you can
<maco> BitEncrypt: because you should be clicking "synaptic package manager" not "software sources"
<ne7work_> http://pastebin.com/sFt9iazc
<BitEncrypt_> ok
<maco> misil_14: screenlets are generally used for gnome
<the_padawan2> soreau: i'm going to try reinstalling the driver, thanks.
<soreau> ! who | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<misil_14> maco: screenlets are not working fine...
<maco> misil_14: oh
<ne7work_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ne7work_> !tab http://pastebin.com/sFt9iazc
<misil_14> anyway. so how to reset all configurations for screenlets ?
<ne7work_> soreau, http://pastebin.com/sFt9iazc
<ne7work_> Hopeless8009, http://pastebin.com/sFt9iazc
<mtskvan> you know some channel for free lancer projects?
<BitEncrypt_> maco: I did uninstall KDE
<ne7work> :(
<maco> BitEncrypt: did you uninstall plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo ?
<donpdonp>  'Connecting you to the Ubuntu One Music Store...'  sits there forever. no 'back' button either. sigh.
<maco> BitEncrypt: and are you trying to get rid of *all* kde stuff on your system and just go to pure gnome?
<maco> !puregnome | BitEncrypt if you want to get rid of everything kde-related:
<ubottu> BitEncrypt if you want to get rid of everything kde-related:: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<NimbleRabit> How do I figure out the speed I'm transferring a file?  I'm trying to see how fast I can write to a network drive I have mounted, but when pasting a file there it doesn't show the speed.
<jude> so
<anjamaus> hm
<donpdonp> NimbleRabit: if you're loadinga url, wget will show the speed
<jude> i had a 9.10 installation. now i have a fresh 10.04 installation
<jude> i would like to migrate all of my home dir contents to the new installation
<NimbleRabit> I'm just transferring from my hard drive to a network drive, no URL involved.  I want to see how fast I can transfer files over my network.
<jude> dropping in the home dir as a replacement doesn't go smoothly
<jude> instead of a login screen i have a back screen
<xvf> you could drag and drop, go to places - computer
<soreau> ne7work: First of all you don't need sudo to run make. Second, it seems you are missing some header though I can't tell which that might be
<xvf> jude %^
<maco> jude: your login screen should have nothing to do with whats in /home ... thatd be in /etc
<Cosmo`> does anyone know how to configure ubuntu to stop holding up boot if a drive isn't available for mounting?
<jude> thats what i thought
<maco> Cosmo`: change your /etc/fstab to have "noauto" on the drive that might not be there
<Cosmo`> ideally maco i'd like it to TRY and automatically mount it
<Cosmo`> but not sit there waiting if it can't
<maco> Cosmo`: oh.
<Cosmo`> it's a headless server so it's so aggrevating to have to plug in a keyboard and monitor when i've either a) forgotten to turn on the external hard disk
<Cosmo`> or something has gone wrong
<the_padawan2> soreau: Reinstalling nvidia driver resolved issue. I forgot that I had installed a later driver version than what is in the repos. I guess some update wasn't exactly compatible with my configuration. Thanks for the help!
<Cosmo`> because then if it all goes right
<Cosmo`> i need to log in and mount the drive to use the file server
<Cosmo`> which is pretty aggrevating
<maco> Cosmo`: sounds like something to do with mountall but im not knowledgeable about the boot process
<mistergibson> on Lucid: can barely frigg'n read the dim text ... anyone got a how-to on setting the console text palette to something brighter??
<Irunongames> Ubuntu does not regotonize my iPod
<audifahrer> Heloo
<audifahrer> Hello
<alone> hi
<Stormx2> mistergibson, , Edit > Profiles
<Cosmo`> alright, thanks maco
<anodesni> does ubuntu lts eventually update the kernel to a new point release (e.g. does 10.04 will include 2.6.35)?
<mistergibson> Stormx2: in what app is that?
<acicula> anodesni, thats very unlikely
<audifahrer> Since I installed 10.04 I have strange svn problems. Has anyone also hit this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subversion/+bug/463294
<audifahrer> ?
<Night_Rider> Irunongames : what about the USB ?
<mistergibson> Stormx2: I mean the console, not gnometerminal
<maco> Stormx2: tty, not gnome-terminal, i think mistergibson means
<killown> what program can i use to create pcx image?
<Irunongames> Night_Rider, it's connected
<maco> mistergibson: erm...brighter than white?
<Stormx2> mistergibson, gnome-terminal. If you're talking about tty... I don't know. It should be pure white.
<Irunongames> AND being charged
<anodesni> acicula, not even at a point release? 10.04.2? e.g
<alone> what the best irc for linux?
<mistergibson> maco, Stormx2: seriously, only bold white even shows up
<ikonia> !best | alone
<ubottu> alone: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<maco> !best | alone
<maco> mistergibson: its not bold for you by default?
<mkhanyisi> killown, what about the gimp
<mistergibson> maco: evidently not
<killown> mkhanyisi, i think gimp can't creat pcx images
<mistergibson> maco: you know where the text console color palettes are stored?
<mkhanyisi> killown, why pcx?
<roygbiv> channel polls can be fun, but not in heavy scroll channels like this one
<Night_Rider> Irunongames : Try circling through Amarok.
<maco> mistergibson: sudo dpkg-reconfigure consolekit should let you change the font to a thicker one
<acicula> anodesni, the focus is on continuity and stability, a major revision bump would be counterproductive
<killown> mkhanyisi, because i am customizing ubuntu logo splash.pcx
<mistergibson> maco: I see
<mistergibson> maco: thanks
<Irunongames> Night_Rider, "circling"?
<Irunongames> I am new to ubuntu :/
<maco> mistergibson: but if white isnt bright enough on your screen, that sounds like a your-screen issue
<anodesni> acicula, such as providing better video drivers
<mistergibson> maco: no, its not
<mistergibson> maco: been using it for years just fine
<mkhanyisi> killown, what are you using to customize it then?
<mistergibson> maco: its the color palette actually and perhaps the scan rate
<Night_Rider> Irunongames : Try  Amarok see if you can see there!
<mistergibson> gfxtext @ 1024.768
<roygbiv> or color temperature
<killown> mkhanyisi i need create a new logo
<maco> mistergibson: well if ists a CRT those *do* get darker with age. possibly the colour its showing is meant to be a very light grey i guess. you could change stuff in your ~/.profile i think
<acicula> anodesni, if you want the latest use the rolling ubuntu release
<mkhanyisi> killown, I've just confirmed it, the gimp CAN create .pcx files!
<edlik> my computer has a pentium 4 processor, should I use a 64 bit os?
<killown> mkhanyisi i will try again, thanks
<Droas> You can't.
<roygbiv> edlik: no
<mistergibson> maco: its actually system-wide I'm looking to alter
<Cosmo`> some of the P4's should support EM64T
<linxeh> edlik: depends on the processor
<anodesni> acicula, rolling ubuntu!? you mean the development version?
<maco> mistergibson: /etc/profile then
<linxeh> edlik: generally you should buy a new processor though :o
<Night_Rider> edlik : 32 bit will work fine.
<Irunongames> Night_Rider, ok, trying again
<acicula> anodesni, well the latest stable release or yeah running the devel version. you'll have to choose, stability or every new feature
<edlik> is there an advantage to 64 bit?
<maco> edlik: can use >4gb of ram. oh but wait 32bit with pae can do that too so uh.... can do really crazy math
<NimbleRabit> Can somebody help me figure out why I only transfer files at 13 megabytes/second (average) to another computer in my house (which runs ubuntu as well), but my windows machine transfers at around 26 megabytes/second to the same computer?  I'm getting about half speeds going through the same switch.
<roygbiv> maco: crazy math?
<Irunongames> Night_Rider,  Yay! it worked! But I think it's because I un-jailbroke my iPod :/
<maco> roygbiv: as in rendering
<roygbiv> you have access to the same floating point registers
<switch10_> quit
<maco> roygbiv: or scientific calculations
<edlik> thanks folks
<maco> roygbiv: i thought you could have larger floating point operations with 64
<Night_Rider> Irunongames : :-)
<Irunongames> :D :D :D Thanks!!! :D
<roygbiv> maco you could be right. pentium 4 is a bit old for my memory heh
 * Irunongames goes to rock and or roll
<Cosmo`> sse ops should be the same regardless of whether you're running in 64 bit or 32 bit mode
<maco> roygbiv: oh i dont know if p4 could do it. im surprised to hear ANY of those are 64bit
<Cosmo`> but of course a P4 won't have SSE3 etc etc.
<maco> roygbiv: but i think amd64 allows for larger floating point numbers
<mkhanyisi> killown, http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/2858/screenshot1vs.png
<roygbiv> ooh a screenshot. must click
<Green_Tea> I'm installing ubuntu on a netbook, how large should the boot partition be?  If it's larger, will it boot faster?
<greezmunkey> NimbleRabit: I would trust the numbers a *nix machine gave me for transfer rates over windows anytime.
<acicula> Green_Tea, small, and no
<acicula> Green_Tea, there is little incentive to have one even unless you use full disc encryption. ext2/100Mb should be more then enough
<greezmunkey> NimbleRabit: transfer the same file from both, and time them.
<roygbiv> any ideas why gnome-keyring isn't loading my ssh keys on 10.04?
<killown> mkhanyisi, i know, i am creating with gimp but this image does not work for splash.pcx.. i am trying create a customized ubuntu iso cd
<Night_Rider> maco : 64 bit is the Processor
<kroms> Hi
<maco> Night_Rider: er...thats not a processor model
<kroms> Anyone get two finger scrolling to work?  I'm trying to figure it out with the SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad
<maco> Night_Rider: nor is it an architecture
<greezmunkey> NimbleRabit: maco: try this in a terminal ;) :cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -e "cpu" -e "model"
<maco> Night_Rider: several architectures (such as amd64 and ia64) qualify as 64bit
<Night_Rider> maco : What Board ?
<maco> Night_Rider: why do you care?
<zgoldberg> Hello!  Has anybody heard of an issue where an asus eee pc 1201 (or other machine) will hang or get very very very slow when accessing sound preferences in Lucid?
<Night_Rider> maco : Just looking if I too can jump on 64 bit?
<acicula> Night_Rider, ia64 is a 64 bit vliw architecture, which is not used in consumer hardware
<maco> Night_Rider: i see. well i use a intel core 2 duo on this machine (which is amd64)
<maco> Night_Rider: dunno what the mobo is. some asus thing.
<maco> acicula: itanic ;-)
<acicula> Night_Rider, any recent desktop will be able to run ubuntu 64bit code, just (some?) atoms cant
<coolstuff> so I'm thinking about building my own PC, but with Ubuntu as the main OS
<Night_Rider> maco : I am on intel / amd i have never used.
<coolstuff> any parts anyone recommends?
<enriq> hi is there a mortal kombat like game for ubuntu?
<maco> Night_Rider: most intel 64bit cpus are amd64
<MPX> People play mortal kombat on the computer?
<MPX> maco, IA64?
<acicula> coolstuff, err most desktop components should work just fine, dont overspend on the processor
<coolstuff> hmm
<maco> Night_Rider: they license the amd64 architecture from amd because intel's own 64bit architecture (ia64 aka itanium, known in the ubuntu developer sphere as "itanic" because so little successfully builds on it) is not backwards compatible with 32bit operating systems
<MPX> maco, what really?
<acicula> heu ia64 is not remotely related to x86 or amd64
<coolstuff> I was just wondering 'cause I heard there were some parts that Linux doesn't work with
<maco> MPX: yes
<MPX> IA64 is not compatible with 32 bit?
<maco> MPX: righto
<MPX> Holy...
<renodude18> Night_Rider: sorry got another blue screen again
<MPX> Hahaha :D
<maco> acicula: yes, some newer atoms are 64bit, but the originals were 32bit-only
<kroms> nevermind, got two finger scrolling to work.
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : What were you doing getting Blue screen. (Please Explain)
<maco> coolstuff: i recommend intel if you have a wireless card
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, I'm having a problem with my Places menu opening FTP bookmarks for nautilus into Firefox instead of Nautilus.. anybody know a fix?
<acicula> coolstuff, yeah there are some parts, but that pertains mostly to laptops or wireless cards
<renodude18> Night_Rider: I'm getting the blue screen from the virtual machine. I don't think this machine can run it, so i installed pidgin on windows for now.
<maco> coolstuff: and really, intel for graphics too. very good open source drivers. nvidia & ati have spotty drivers
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : Virtual Machine | 1. Microsoft Virtual Machine 2. VMware 3. Sun Virtual Box (which one)
<coolstuff> I see. I'll go with Intel then, thanks for telling me that
<maco> coolstuff: the main problem with nvidia & ati is they remove support for cards from their drivers every so often and then people get upset because gosh darn it this hardware's only two years old and its unsupported again!
<sabat> nvidia's drivers are not horrible, ati is a bitch tho.
<coolstuff> ha, they should fix that
<maco> sabat: watch your language please
<renodude18> Night_Rider: Oracle VM Sunvirtual box, forgot that microsoft had one too lol
<acicula> coolstuff, if you want to play games you'll want either an nvidia or ati card, otherwise just an intel will do just fine too
<maco> coolstuff: in the open drivers, folks can fix that. but not in the proprietary ones.
<maco> coolstuff: theres a project called nouveau that has working (and fast) 2d and theyre starting on 3d stuff for nvidia, and thats open source
<coolstuff> well I was planning on playing games, but an i7 card would be sufficient, wouldn't it?
<coolstuff> oh, awesome
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : Are you sure you are going with the default setting to install  Ubuntu
<acicula> i was using ati binary drivers on an old 9700 pro not so long ago, 2 years of support seems a bit of a stretch
<maco> coolstuff: and ati has a proprietary driver that mostly works but occasionally drops hardware support at which point you switch to the open source driver which may or may not have 3d support for that card but at least has 2d
<renodude18> Night_Rider: On which, the Wubi install or the Virtual box install?
<MACscr> why is it that when i import a theme, it doesnt seem to give it its own name and just goes under the custom category? that means that i cant have more than one custom theme installed at a time (obviously im not wanting them running at the same time)
<maco> acicula: im not sure exactly how long as i only use intel graphics, but i have seen rants about how this hardware's not that old and how dare they
<coolstuff> hmm, okay, so should I go with an i7 Intel card or an ati/nvidia card
<renodude18> Night_Rider: I'm not worried about the virtual box install. its getting the wireless working in the Wubi install that matters most
<acicula> maco, thats more likely related to people ranting about why the latest revision does not include their gfx anymore and they have to install the legacy version instead
<maco> coolstuff: i guess it depends how long you tend to keephardware ;-)
<sabat> ya, my laptop video card became unsupported, it an ATI. my laptop isn't even that old. it
<coolstuff> i7 it is!
<maco> coolstuff: i keep a desktop going for about 10 years
<coolstuff> oh wow
<coolstuff> 10 years
<coolstuff> sheesh
<coolstuff> I can only keep one going for about 5 or 6
<maco> still got a pentium 2 at dad's place!
<maco>  12 years old :)
<renodude18> lol i remeber when P2's were king of the computer world, wow that wasn't that long ago!
<maco> when it was 9 years old i upgraded it from 192mb ram to 384
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : Wubi  had complains : 1. Could not login : keyboard 2. wireless ( try to google)
<timmy_>  , <M
<coolstuff> is it running damn small linux or something, maco?
<maco> coolstuff: debian
<coolstuff> ah
<renodude18> Night_Rider: so the new 10.04 Wubi is troublesome?
<maco> coolstuff: 5gb hard drive. can handle plenty more than dsl ;-) and i did have ubuntu 7.04 on it at one point
<coolstuff> oh, awesome
<coolstuff> actually
<coolstuff> I'm running 10.04 on my '06 iMac right now
<coolstuff> works fine
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : Let me put this way (how many times did you try to install Ubuntu through wubi)
<renodude18> Night_Rider: twice, both times work. but i was told that i could access windows files from ubuntu, but wasn't so i did a re-install
<greezmunkey> lo
<acerimmer> renodude18: wubi is a pain to maintain bcz of windows faults.  Urge you to consider a side by side dual boot installation
<craigbass1976> When I switch users on a lucid box, everything goes black with a pointer.  I am ssh-ed into the box though, so it's not too crazy, but sitting at the box itself I can't see anything
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : You installer (wubi) is corrupted.. 2) Un-install (remove it from the windows registry also & try again.
<renodude18> acerimmer: I would but i don't want to mess with the hard drive on this system since windows is still used, I've had problems in the past with not being able to remove the Grub Loader and not getting into windows
<renodude18> Night_Rider: Would that Cure the no wireless?
<craigbass1976> Also, when I first switch users and hover the pointer around, it switches to a cursor in one section, so I'm guessing the computer is sitll throwing up the passwrod dialog.  Also, Ctrl + Alt + F1 shows nothing, but I can type a username, password, and sudo init 6 to reboot the box
<acerimmer> well so long as u understand that you'll likely experience multiple faults under wubi.  Maybe install ubuntu to a windows hosted virtual box?
<renodude18> acerrimmer: I already have it installed, its painfully slow on this laptop under a virtual install. so far under wubi it runs fine other then no internet
<Theravadan> fs.file-max = 1000000 yet ulimit -n 9999  = ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted .. .why can't I do this?
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : Piratically you got to try its only through wubi ; later you can simply un-install to get rid of it.
<renodude18> Night_Rider: so i need to keep trying to get the wireless working while its installed under wubi, then uninstall it to fix the windows problem?
<pfifo> how can i check my harddrive for bad sectors?
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : windows problem ?
<renodude18> Night_Rider: Meaning not being able to view files on the windows side in ubuntu
<s8t8s> hello
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : when you are done with Ubuntu you can easily access to resource of windows.
<Pytlask1> Heya! Does anyone know of any issues with 10.04 I should know about before upgrading from 9.10?
<sebsebseb> Pytlask1: yeah
<renodude18> Night_Rider: I was told that i can view files from in ubuntu that are on the windows side of things, that is what i was meaning
<renodude18> All: does anyone know of a way to get ubuntu 9.10 still?
<sebsebseb> Pytlask1: if you have propritary Nivida (and I think its ATI as well) driver installed, the boot up may go rather odd on you, since the driver won't like.
<sebsebseb> !notes | Pytlask1
<ubottu> Pytlask1: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Pytlask1> sebsebseb: Ah, thanks!
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : Yes you can view fies from Ubuntu | as  windows is the header. (its simple)
<sebsebseb> Pytlask1: an then theres a way to do text boot, or  opendriver only for boot up
<sebsebseb> Pytlask1: np
<renodude18> Night_Rider: I figured it would be, but i can't view the files in ubuntu from the windows partition
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : What was the error you were getting while trying to...
<renodude18> Night_Rider: no error, I would imagine that it would show up on the desktop or in the computer area, it would show up as a hard drive. but no sign of it on ubuntu
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : File system dosn't work that way like a USB.
<LinuxNoob> When I try to boot into Ubuntu Lucid Lynx, I get something like an ICEauthority error...
<renodude18> Night_rider: in previous versions of ubuntu i was able to read a windows/NTFS partition in ubuntu and it would appear on the desktop like another hard drive
<MACscr> im getting disconnected quite often to my ftp bookmark. Any tips on what i can do to remedy that?
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : Places..Network..windows network..(things like that)
<Andorin> Is there any way to add this unallocated space to /dev/sda1 without erasing any partitions? http://bayimg.com/image/pamooaaco.jpg
<temp> Why doest't 10.04 require me to install nvidia drivers like previous versions where it prompted you if you would like to install nonfree software?
<MACscr> temp: it probably is using hte open source ones right now
<renodude18> Night_Rider: ok, i'll look into that when i'm on ubuntu again. but how can i get my dell wireless 1370 to work in it. you mentioned earlier that ubuntu 9.10 may work with it?
<MACscr> did you go to hardware drivers to see if the nonfree ones were available?
<temp> Wow. Didn't know there were open source ones I even searched
<pixolin> Hi. It looks like I shot the Ubuntu splash-screen that comes right before the system is booted, the one with the dots under the ubuntu
<calibre> How do I copy an extention to another file
<pixolin> anyone here with a hint how I get that splash screen back? (I'm not talking about the splash screen where you select, what operating system you want to run.)
<calibre> Sorry
<calibre> How do I copy a file.
<greezmunkey> pixolin: what did you do to kill it?
<pfifo> calibre, can you explain a little further
<vlt> calibre: cp <file> <copy>
<Night_Rider> !Hardware | ronodude18
<ubottu> ronodude18: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<merlinux> j #archlinux-co
<pfifo> calibre, from a terminal, the 'cp' command, or from nautilus, ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<pixolin> greezmunkey, I fiddled aroud with grub2 to get another splash screen when you choose your os, but I'm not sure if that was where I shot it.
<m_tadeu> does anyone know what package should I install to have kde api documentation?
<Andorin> Is there any way to add this unallocated space to /dev/sda1 without erasing any partitions? http://bayimg.com/image/pamooaaco.jpg
<renodude18> Night_Rider: HUH??
<greezmunkey> pixolin: did you make a copy of /etc/default/grub before you changed it?
<pixolin> uhm .... I'm not really sure, I better should check if I have somethin, right?
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : Check the Compatibility of your Laptop.
<pfifo> Andorin, yes, move the other partitions so that all the unallocated space is at the end of sda1 and then resize sda1
<renodude18> Night_Rider: Mines not listed
<greezmunkey> pixolin: do you remember what file you edited?
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : The Thread i gave you before (they also had the similar issues regarding the wireless)
<calibre> How do I change back to another directory?
<pixolin> greezmunkey, /etc/default/grub
<bondiblueos9> popd ?
<bondiblueos9> if you got there with pushd
<HowardTheDuck> yo
<bondiblueos9> and if those are the proper commands
<vlt> calibre: `cd -`
<renodude18> Night_Rider: so does this mean i have no way of getting it to work?
<greezmunkey> calibre: cd .., or cd (back to home), or cd /???/??? there are several possibilities.
<armor-64> hi i want to play my playstation games in ubuntu via some program!dou you know how?
<pixolin> I made a copy of /etc/grub.d but it looks like I misses /etc/defaults/grub.
<armor-64> p.s playstasion 2 games
<mkhanyisi> I had two hard drives and one died and I lost data that was on it. I am hearing people talking about RAID, is it advantageous?
<erUSUL> !info psx
<ubottu> Package psx does not exist in lucid
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : Be positive ; before jumping to conclusion try getting more help.
<greezmunkey> pixolin: are you familiar with http://paste.ubuntu.com - the pastebin?
<pixolin> yes, sure
<vlt> mkhanyisi: RAID is good for not having to shutdown your machine when one of the disks fails. But it's not a replacement for backups.
<nishanth> can some one help me with a plugin issue on firefox or chrome?
<greezmunkey> pixolin: copy the contents of /etc/default/grub so we can go through it.
<pixolin> greezmunkey, you want me to paste my ... OK, I see ...
<vlt> mkhanyisi: (and you'll keep the data you changed between the last backup and the disk failure, of course ;-)
<renodude18> Night_Rider: OK, but after three days of searching, I can't find anything that will work with it. i don't know what to do. i've never had this much of a problem with ubuntu since version 5 something
<mkhanyisi> vlt, that was straight to the point. thanks. I thought raid means that you dont have to backup anything
<liminal> hello
<liminal> im getting a serious error when i install ubuntu
<liminal> error informing the kernal about modifications to the partion dev/sda5 -- device or resource buys. This means linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sda5 untill you reboot -- so you shouldn't mount it or use it in any way before rebooting
<liminal> anyone know what the hell is going on with my install?
<FloodBot1> liminal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wage> The files /usr/share/myspell/dicts/en_ZA are causing problems for a script of mine, is it safe to delete them? Are they just un needed language files?
<pfifo> isnt there a way to supress join/part messages in xchat?
<mkhanyisi> vlt, so If i want RAID, my hard drives should be identical?
<pixolin> greezmunkey, I pasted that under http://paste.ubuntu.com/438525/
<bondiblueos9> mkhanyisi, there are a few kinds of raid
<bondiblueos9> mkhanyisi, but if you had a mirrored set up, then yes they would
<vlt> mkhanyisi: With RAID your server still can get destroyed by a plane crash or a user or drunken admin still delete important stuff ;-)
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : Where you on the same laptop? from version 5
<greezmunkey> pixolin: change: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" splash vga=786 quiet"
<pixolin> yep, just saw hat line
<pixolin> what would I enter there?
<renodude18> Night_Rider: No, that was my old desktop that is way gone and dead now
<vlt> mkhanyisi: No. Usually you'll be able to use the size of the smallest disks from every other
<greezmunkey> pixolin: to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" - ok, the sudo update-grub, and restart to test
<pfifo> mkhanyisi, RAID will only use the size of the smallest drive for all 3, so they should be of equal size, however using identical drives makes shopping easier
<greezmunkey> pixolin: ...then sudo update-grub...sorry I can't type today.
<pixolin> greezmunkey, OK, I'll try that
<Night_Rider> renodude18 : I am really not much familiar with DELL hardware..(later in the session keep asking)
<mkhanyisi> vlt, bondiblueos9, pfifo thanks guys, however this thing look tedious
<pixolin> greezmunkey, thanks
<nishanth> can some one help me with a plugin issue on firefox or chrome?
<wad> Hi guys. I just upgraded my computer to 10.04, but grub got confused. It's a dual-boot box, windows on sda, linux on sdb. I had it auto-fix grub-pc, and now I can boot to linux, but the windows boot just sits there and does nothing now. Ideas?
<greezmunkey> pixolin: ok :)
<renodude18> Night_Rider: Ok
<vlt> mkhanyisi: It's VERY easy.
<BrainDance> Hey I have a question about whether something is possible or not in Ubuntu, so I don't need actual detailed instructions on how to do it, but just to know if I can possibly do it
<BrainDance> So, I'm hoping someone can help me, I asked the other day but everyone was busy
<wad> There is no more menu.lst in here... I'm lost!
<Night_Rider> nishanth : Plugin issues ???
<renodude18> Everyone: Does anyone know how to get a Dell Wireless 1370 MiniPCI to work in Ubuntu 10.04 or ubuntu period?
<eye-zak> wad: now using grub2 see /etc/default/grub
<greezmunkey> pixolin: you there!!
<XStatik> Whats the best cd/dvd burner for ubuntu
<wad> thanks, eye-zak!
<pixolin> greezmunkey, how about line 7?
<Izinucs> How do I discover the current running kernel via cli?
<mnemon> well ... how about you ask the question then BrainDance
<BrainDance> I have a laptop connected to a wireless router and of course, internet connection. Now I have a desktop with a wifi card in it, it doesn't have the range to connect to the wireless network
<nishanth> Night_Rider yes i am not able to play some online live streaming videos
<greezmunkey> pixolin: heh, there are others you should probably fix
<ania_> wad, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<BabyJesus> brainDance, and?
<BrainDance> but it can connect to an ad hoc connection if I use wicd, but then the laptop cant connect to the router
<vlt> mkhanyisi: AS I said the disks don't _have_ to be identical.  With RAID1 you simply mirror your disk: You get 500 MB out of two 500 MB disks, for example. With RAID5 you get (n-1)*min(size)
<BrainDance> if I get another pcmcia wifi card, stick it in the laptop
<BabyJesus> BRainDance, oh
<Night_Rider> nishanth : what error you are getting?
<BrainDance> can I set up an adhoc connection between the desktop and the laptop, and share the internet connection?
<nishanth> Night_Rider it says missing plugin in chrome.
<BrainDance> while, of course, having the original wireless connection still going in the laptop?
<greezmunkey> pixolin: L7 is ok, place a # in front of L17 as well
<pixolin> greezmunkey, tell me more ...
<BrainDance> I dont know if I explained it well, kind of convoluted, but is that a possibility?
<Night_Rider> nishanth : let me give you a link..
<greezmunkey> pixolin: just noticed those...
<nishanth> Night_Rider it is the microsoft media server plugin or MMS plugin
<pixolin> what if I place a # in front of line 8?
<mnemon> BrainDance: yes, you propably can do that
<renodude18> anyone know how  to get a dell wireless 1370 to work in ubuntu?
<nishanth> Night_Rider ok
<mkhanyisi> vlt, thanks
<lyrae> anyone using gnome elementary?
<pfifo> is it just me or is freenode seem to have a very high latency today?
<vlt> !anyone | lyrae
<ubottu> lyrae: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BrainDance> Excellent! Thank you very much mnemon, well when I find another wireless pcmcia card somewhere in the basement I'll probably be back, because I know I wont be able to do it right the first time ;)
<lyrae> How can i get nautilus to look like this: http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/124225-1.png
<WarCthulhu> Does anyone here know how to get steam up and running on 10.04?
<pixolin> greezmunkey, OK, placed a # at line 17, too
<lyrae> i already have the theme installed
<Night_Rider> nishanth : What OS are you using right now.
<renodude18> How can i get my wireless card to work in ubuntu?
<nishanth> Night_Rider lucid
<lyrae> renodude18, is it broadcom/
<greezmunkey> pixolin: while you are in there, you may as well change:GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" to:GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="ipv6.disable=1"
<BrainDance> I have a broadcom card and the only way I could get it to work was to use restricted (?) drivers
<renodude18> Lyrae: from what i'm told it is
<BrainDance> at the whole "administration>hardware drivers" window
<BrainDance> and in order to get that, had to use a wired connection
<BrainDance> so maybe that renodude18?
<greezmunkey> pixolin: that's it for now, run sudo update-grub, and restart to test
<vilhelm> BrainDance: yeah same here
<InvaderZim> Problem: Fresh install of Lucid doesn't go beyong login screen at KDM. screen blinks. Weird is, I installed xdm, and it works through xdm. Problem is, beside being ugly, there is no shutdown option, only end session. Any ideas?
<zion_> can someone explain what diferent between sudo ap-get dist-upgrade and upgrade????
<Kentrel> Everynow and again my Ubuntu starts accessing the disk and becomes unusable for several minutes, in this case 30 minutes. I ended up having to reboot several times to get it working again. What kind of logs can I check to figure out what that was
<schnable> if I have two cron jobs scheduled for the same time, will they run in parallel or or one after another?
<renodude18> unable to use a wired connection, any other ideas maybe?
<Kentrel> Or can I run something in the background to monitor in case it happens again
<vlt> schnable: parallel
<schnable> vlt: thanks
<pixolin> greezmunkey, OK, wish me luck ;-)
<pixolin> will reboot now
<okapi14> hi guys, i am keep having error with synaptic about a broken package. I remember there is a command to fix this anyone can help?
<zion_> can someone explain what diferent between sudo ap-get dist-upgrade and upgrade????
<renodude18> any ideas of getting a dell wireless 1370/broadcom to work without a wired connection?
<Night_Rider> nishanth : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792833
<greezmunkey> pixolin: you'll be fine.
<BrainDance> hmm, I'm sure theres another way to get the driver on another computer, and just burn a cd/thumbdrive, something along those lines, but I''m sure everyone here would know far more than I
<zion_> renodude18, if u will manegde to do it let me know too
<Docolero_> zion_, the man-page could help. try "man apt-get"
<pourya> zion: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/apt-get-question-dist-upgrade-vs-upgrade-219920/
<renodude18> I will, but its been three days an no luck so far
<zion_> Docolero_, thanks
<MPX> In windows, I can remember being able to check my battery status on my keyboard and mouse (wireless)
<MPX> Is there such a tool for Ubuntu?
<pixolin_> greezmunkey, OK, back ... and everything just perfect
<MPX> Prefferably an applet for gnome panel?
<pixolin_> thanks for your help
<pixolin_> I
<greezmunkey> pixolin_: now do some browsing with er, your browser see if you notice it acting "snappier" or not...
<Kentrel> Okay, I figured out top is the command I want to use. How do I get the command "top -i -d 60 > ~/monitor.log to run on startup?
<endra> hey
<pixolin_> I should have found out myself with http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration ...
<aurilliance> How do I make a patch?
<Andorin> pfifo: Thank you. (A little late, I know.) I didn't know you could just drag a partition in gparted.
<aurilliance> ...or use one to fix something on my machine?
<aurilliance> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-evtouch/+bug/546487
<erUSUL> aurilliance: with diff
<pixolin_> well, I disabled ip6 within firefox allready
<endra> what happened to grub with this latest update? I can't find the config file in /boot and the menu doesn't even come up anymore - it just boots into ubuntu..
<erUSUL> !grub2 | endra
<ubottu> endra: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vlt> MPX: Sounds like a tool written by your keyboard's vendor. Maybe it's available for linux. maybe
<MPX> vlt : Well, I didn't install any driver
<MPX> It has a USB reciever
<MPX> Windows just showed it...
<Night_Rider> MPX : I am not sure but give it a try : Install Ubuntu Tweak
<MPX> Ubuntu tweak doesnt have anything
<ryankrizan> Hey guys, what's the best way to resize my partitions on an already established system? I have Vista and Ubuntu installed. I want to give Ubuntu some more room.
<greezmunkey> pixolin_: I did too, but actually noticed a differance after disabling it completely.
<maco> MPX: still sounds like a specialised windows driver thing and that maybe windows happens to include those tweaks
<renodude18> how do i get a dell wireless 1370/broadcom to work in ubuntu?
<endra> ah I see.. so to update it, is it still update-grub or is it now update-grub2?
<nishanth> Night_Rider i did install mozilla-vlc plugin long back and it did not work
<vlt> MPX: Sometimes windows drivers are included in the USB devices and automagically installed when plugged in for the first time ...
<pixolin_> greezmunkey, OK, I'll check ... thank you so far and good night.
<greezmunkey> pixolin_: cya
<godricbrutus> does anyone know what's going on here on my fresh install? http://www.imagebam.com/image/83424d81767292
<SauLus> I tried removing the nvidia-common proprietary driver to boot using nouveaou. xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is installed but the screen remained black. In my xorg.conf explicitly the nvidia driver is listed. How can I switch to nouveau?
<vlt> !here | godricbrutus
<ubottu> godricbrutus: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sabat> that's pretty crazy godricbrutus
<Night_Rider> nishanth : I guess are you up to date.
<godricbrutus> vlt, i dunno what to say. the fonts look like that
<sabat> I really don't know how to describe that in words..
<godricbrutus> sabat, have you ever seen that?
<nishanth> Night_Rider oh ya i am
<godricbrutus> exactly
<sabat> yes and no...
<godricbrutus> thats why i couldnt say anything but 'here' vlt
<renodude18> anyone?
<SauLus> godricbrutus: seems like you are using japanese or so without having the fonts or locales for that language installled
<sabat> seen that while opening files in notepad that were never meant to be opened in notepad :)
<BrainDance> This is just a real stupid question, but I remember a couple releases ago, there was something sort of like the "ubuntu software center" that worked as sort of a more user friendly front for synaptic package manager, but from what I can see, ubuntu software center has replaced it, and I cant find it anymore. I actually dont care for the software center, and synaptic isn't that great for just browsing for new random stuff,, what
<BrainDance>  was the program I'm thinking of called, and can I still get it?
<Irunongames> I can play songs on my computer but I don;t know how to save the songs to the computer, anyone know how?
<Slart> BrainDance: there was an Add/Remove thingy.. not sure if it's available for lucid though
<godricbrutus> saulus, it's a fresh install. i don't know how i could be using japanese
<Slart> Irunongames: how do you play these songs?
<BrainDance> yeah Slart I think that's it
<Night_Rider> nishanth : Question the Session...i am out.
<aurilliance> How can I apply this patch??? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-evtouch/+bug/546487/comments/2
<godricbrutus> anybody have any ideas?
<BrainDance> I dont know why I cant get into software center, I guess I'll poke around synaptic for it
<vlt> godricbrutus: All I see now is blonde, brunette, redhead ...
<BrainDance> thanks a lot Slart
<Axilus> Does anyone know if someone has made a script for automatically syncing Unison periodically?
<Izinucs> '
<Irunongames> Slart,  i just open up "music player"
<Slart> BrainDance: you're welcome
<Irunongames> It plays the songs, not save them though
<vlt> Axilus: cron
<godricbrutus> vlt, ?
<corpse> Im having problems installing from a USB. the UNetbootin screen comes up and i can only use default or help (everything else just does nothing when clicked) When i hit default it will load the kernal and bring me to the language selection screen, but i think it just freezes there
<BrainDance> also, is there sort of a general chat channel? Not tech support  but just talking about ubuntu/linux in general?
<renodude18> anyone?
<Slart> Irunongames: opening up music player doesn't play any songs.. you're opening songs from somehwere.. your hard drive? web radio?
<vlt> godricbrutus: Sorry, this was a movie quote from Matrix.
<Loshki> BrainDance: I find 'the perfect desktop' series (google it) very good for ideas about what's most useful to install...
<sabat> vtl: /dev/mapper/dumptruck-dt  2.0T   444G   1.5T  24% already got a 1/4 filled :)
<godricbrutus> i see
<arand> BrainDance: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Irunongames> iPod
<sabat> vlt*
<Irunongames> But I want the songs from my iPod to the computer
<godricbrutus> i can't even try anything to fix it as i can't navigate around
<BrainDance> excellent, thanks a lot arand
<funkyHat> ryankrizan: firstly make sure you have adequate backups, then use gparted on an Ubuntu live CD
<BrainDance> helpful crowd in here :)
<sabat> godricbrutus I got an idea...
<funkyHat> ryankrizan: it will take a long time most likely, perhaps several hours
<colex> Hello, is there a Linux alternative for Microsoft One Note, besides Tomboy?
<godricbrutus> sabat, ok
<sabat> godricbrutus Do an integrity check on your cd, I bet you had a corrupted font file
<vlt> pfifo_: No, why do you ask?
<Slart> colex: I don't think so, no
<Axilus> @vlt How would you set that up
<aurilliance> How can I apply this patch??? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-evtouch/+bug/546487/comments/2
<pfifo_> vlt, i guess that explains it, i asked that like 5 minutes ago
<sabat> I bet you just need to reinstall
<godricbrutus> sabat, i thought that too. i installed once from cd then re-downloaded and installed from usb
<Slart> !patch | aurilliance
<ubottu> aurilliance: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<godricbrutus> sabat, then again to a dvd
<vlt> Axilus: `crontab -e` to edit.
<sabat> really? you'ev had this issue on multiple installs?
<vlt> pfifo_: Nobody seems to get my jokes today :/
<corpse> colex: onenote can be installed via wine or crossover
<pfifo_> vlt, what? im on alot of purcaset, i think i missed something
<roadie> @weather 89408
<roadie> !weather 89408
<Slart> !bot | roadie
<Axilus> vlt: Thanks a bunch
<ubottu> roadie: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<colex> corpse: yeah but I've searched in appdb and they report it as "garbage", I only have 2003 version , 2007 is out of my possibilities at this moment :(
<arand> aurilliance: apt-get source xserver-xorg-input-evtouch, cd into the directory, apply the patch using the patch command, rebuild the package, (debuild & pbuilder are convenient tools for that)
<Axilus> vlt: this could also be useful for other tasks :D
<vlt> Axilus: Erm, indeed.
<Slart> roadie: I'm not sure what you expected ubottu to answer to that.. but I've never seen anyone use a weather command on it
<corpse> colex: ahh ic, i have 2007 running just fine on my end
<roadie> Slart: just trying to find a bot that will tell me the weather, know of any rooms with one?
<pfifo_> !weather 127.0.0.1
<clrg> roadie: And how is the bot supposed to know where you are from?
<godricbrutus> brb, gona try something
<Slart> roadie: nope.. this is the ubuntu support channel.. we do ubuntu support
<colex> corpse: may you reccommend any other app for note-taking? I really need one, however Tomboy is not what I'm lookin for.
<roadie> Slart: gotcha, thanks for nothin lol
<Slart> clrg: geo ip information seems like a reasonable idea
<Conan> QUESTION:  When I choose "show controls" in Movie Player when a video is not showing the controls, it stretches the player 100% vertically while shrinking the video's horizontal width to the proper size.  This sucks.  I dont want the player to stretch out and leave large black bars above the video. How do I fix this? See this image ->  http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/8161/screenshot7tu.png  This image should not have those black bars at
<calibre> Is anyone here good with unrealircd?
<iceroot> !anyone | calibre
<ubottu> calibre: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<clrg> Slart: Unreliable
<Slart> clrg: when you're asking irc-bots for weather updates you're on pretty shaky ground already =)
<bezdomni> colex: Tiddlywiki is cool. You could also use TeX in Emacs :P
<calibre> I keep getting this error in unrealircd unrealircd.conf:798: loadmodule src/modules/m_cloakhost.so: failed to load: tmp/2BED425C.m_cloakhost.so: undefined symbol: hidehost can anyone help with this?
<calibre> sorry to go off topic.
<cyberpunk_> man that was nasty, taking a shower in such a shitty shower
<colex> bezdomni: thanks bezdomni LaTex is so complicated, I'll try Tiddlywiki
<ki__> uh oh .. upgraded to 10.4 and now i'm getting grub rescue prompt
<ki__> i downloaded the rescue remix cd
<ki__> the regular format command doesn't seem to be on it ... I don't know which drives are what so i can mount properly
<nfotec> calibre - ngircd works
<ki__> anyone familiar with this happening?
<clrg> Slart: I guess you are from Sweden. Why don't you try http://www.weatherforecastmap.com/sweden/stockholm/
<bezdomni> colex: It ain't so bad. http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX  good luck :)
<cyberpunk_> i did not expect a 45 dollar hotel to be so filthy =/
<calibre> nfotec: i mean how do i fix that error.
<ki__> I have dual boot windows ... on one disk, and two other disks software raid for linux
<ki__> i need to rewrite my MBR
<Slart> clrg: oh.. thanks.. but I've got a window =) it was roadie that was looking for weather information =)
<|corpse|> Im having problems installing from a USB. the UNetbootin screen comes up and i can only use default or help (everything else just does nothing when clicked) When i hit default it will load the kernal and bring me to the language selection screen, but i think it just freezes there
<ki__> but i'm not sure which disks to use to mount /boot and /root from the rescue disk
<Requiem1> ups wrong channel
<ki__> how can i figure that out? Normally I would use 'format'
<Conan> QUESTION:  When I choose "show controls" in Movie Player when a video is not showing the controls, it stretches the player 100% vertically while shrinking the video's horizontal width to the proper size.  This sucks.  I dont want the player to stretch out and leave large black bars above the video. How do I fix this? See this image ->  http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/8161/screenshot7tu.png  This image should not have those black bars at
<nfotec> calibre - you got undef error in m_cloakhost.so  search google.  possibly missing dev package
<calibre> nfotec: Search it for what specifically?
<clrg> Slart: Well, that window won't help you much. Its just past midnight
<Slart> Conan: smells like a bug.. have you searched launchpad? I doubt that is some kind of feature
<Slart> clrg: well.. that's true.. I can stick my head out though =)
<Slart> Conan: this one seems appropriate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/534083
<funkyHat> Irunongames: in rhythmbox, click on the ipod, then select all songs with ctrl+a, then drag them across to the library
<Diazz> Hi, is anyone using samba with Ubuntu 10.04?
<vlt> Axilus: Make sure the cronjob runs as a user with an existing .unison directory or you'll have to resolve conflicts afterwards
<arand> BrainDance: Found it -> gnome-app-install
<clrg> Slart: And it looks like roadie is from the US. Weird 24.180.0.0/16 range.. That country is too big in order to find a wheather forecast for his region.
<vlt> !anyone | Diazz
<ubottu> Diazz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Irunongames> funkyHat, does it happen all at once or slowly?
<funkyHat> Irunongames: it takes a while, depends how many songs you have on the iPod
<Irunongames> Ok thanks :D
 * Irunongames huggles funkyHat 
<Slart> clrg: I'm guessing that number he added to the weather command is some kind of postal code.. I would assume ubottu would only recognize south african postal codes if any =)
<funkyHat> Irunongames: hold on, you do want to actually copy the files off of your iPod, right?
<Irunongames> yea
<clrg> !vlc | Conan
<funkyHat> Cool
<ubottu> Conan: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Irunongames> Thanks for the help :)
<Diazz> fair enough :) I used samba with ubuntu 9.10 which worked fine. After i did a clean install og 10.04 and installed samba again it didt. I can't get access from windows to shared files
<clrg> Conan: Try that one instead of Movie Player
<vlt> Diazz: With the very same conf file?
<BrainDance> arand, could I just apt-get that?
<Conan> clrg: thanks, but I know what VLC is and I asked about Movie Player (Totem).  I was asking a very specific question.  I didnt ask for a media player alternative to Totem.  Thanks anyway.
<Conan> Please dont bot me again.
<colex> bezdomni: it's web oriented, thanks but ... , wow, I really need something not web-oriented
<BrainDance> just tried it, apparently not
<Diazz> vlt dont know. I didn't have to edit any config when i used ubuntu 9.10
<arand> BrainDance: I was able in karmic, not sure if it's still there in lucid, but try.
<BrainDance> how do I get  gnome-app-install?
<BrainDance> hmmmm
<BrainDance> seems like there has to be a way to force it
<bezdomni> colex: Ah, I wasn't sure about that.
<vlt> Diazz: Compare the conf files. You can use `diff` for example
<bezdomni> colex: look up xournal
<arand> BrainDance: Also, it will pop up in the admin menu instead, so if you want you'll have to move it "sudo aptitude install gnome-app-install"
<Diazz> vlt dont have the old conf :/
<bezdomni> my abstract algebra professor used it as his lecture notes
<bezdomni> on xubuntu, it worked pretty well for that class - I imagine it may be what you are looking for
#ubuntu 2011-05-16
<fede> HOLA
<Corollax> I'm trying to run a precompiled 32-bit program, but I'm missing a few shared object files. How can I find out what packages to install?
<fede> sex chanel?
<beefman> pfifo: thanks.  stick it in etc/X11?  InputDevices section only, then restart X, should override auto discovery of input devices is what you're saying, correct?
<pfifo> Corollax, `ldd /path/to/program`
<Corollax> I have the names of the shared object files
<Corollax> I need to know what packages to install.
<fede> quit
<Corollax> As I am running a 64-bit distro, the necessary 32-bit libraries do not appear to be in my repository
<daniel_> what is the easiest to use video converter to mkv- avi or mp4 -avi
<pfifo> beefman, youll probbally need to write the whole /etx/X11/xorg.conf, but the nice thing is the config utility is much better.
<beefman> how do i grab what the running setup would look like, if it were in an xorg.conf?  or how do i run the auto config utility?
<caytchen> hey, I want to update to oneiric. update-manager doesn't offer it to me (tested with -d switch), is there any way to do it manually?
<pfifo> Corollax, ohh you are trying to get 32 bit libs, I see, I copy them from a 32 bit install/livecd. there are not many optins for getting 32 bit libs on 64 aside from what ubuntu devs consider useful
<kajakajo> it seems my internal SD card reader has not been recognized on my clean install of 10.04 on my netbook (AOD255). Any ideas on where to start going about fixing that?
<pfifo> beefman, Xorg -configure
<Corollax> The 32-bit libraries I need are the wxwidgets libraries
<Corollax> I doubt they'd be on the liveCD =\
<beefman> ok ty
<beefman> will give it a shot
<pfifo> Corollax, apt-get is on the livecd
<t1nm4n> hey if its ok with you i can give u a xorg.cong file for 1024x768
<silner> daniel_, A lot of people go for WinFF
<Corollax> What's apt-get being on the liveCD got to do with anything? =\
<Corollax> I don't need apt-get. I need the 32-bit wxwidgets libraries.
<pfifo> Corollax, boot a 32bit livecd, install wxwidgets in the live enviroment, mount your hard drive, and then copy the libs you need to /usr/lib32
<kajakajo> it seems my internal SD card reader has not been recognized on my clean install of 10.04 on my netbook (AOD255). Any ideas on where to start going about fixing that?
<Corollax> seriously? eww.
<flyback> what's the damn holdup with ubuntu 10.04LTS being broken under esxi 4.1
<daniel_> what is the easiest to use video converter to mkv- avi or mp4 -avi
<b727pilot> ububuntu
<pfifo> Corollax, the proper way would be to learn to build multilibs, but thats much more involved
<OerHeks> Corollax, this maybe a help  http://wiki.wxwidgets.org/Installing_and_configuring_under_Ubuntu
<Need4Help> ubuntu won't load :/ (version 11.04) the error is: unable to find the persisten home medium
<LoboOscuro> ATTENTION ALL: Have if left to break the balls with the repositories and leave it the fuck up normal like before ...
<LoboOscuro> ATTENTION ALL: Have if left to break the balls with the repositories and leave it the fuck up normal like before ...
<FloodBot1> LoboOscuro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daniel_> silner, is it easy to use cause im stupid with this stuff
<pfifo> daniel_, easy is pretty relative, I consider ffmpeg on the command line easy where as most people would not. Theres only one way to find out and thats to install and try
<Superstar> With nslookup, digg and host commands. which performs the quickest lookup or is lightweight? I'd like to use the tool that causes the lowest amount load while doing hundreds of queries per second
<silner> daniel_, I'm glad pfifo came in their. I never know what to say when people ask me that question :)
<GrouchySmurf> nslookup
<Superstar> nslook won't be available in the future
<silner> daniel_, pfifo WinFF is really just a GUI for ffmpeg - it lacks some of the deatures but it has the ones most people want
<GrouchySmurf> Superstar: then you have your own reply
<pfifo> silner, yeah, the FF kinda hinted that
<daniel_> alright thanks everyone :D
<Superstar> I was just saying but that still leaves 2 tools remaining
<pfifo> Superstar, `time { nslookup google.com; }` same with the other 2
<r_a_ven> i need some help in troubleshooting sound issues
<r_a_ven> is this the right forum?
<GrouchySmurf> Superstar: it depends on what info you wanna get... of course, digg is more verbose than nslookup
<r_a_ven> why is everything repeating 4 times on my client?
<GrouchySmurf> Superstar: if nslookup doesn't solve your problems, try with host
<Superstar> pfifo thanks bro i was just looking how to do something like that. appreciate it :)
<flyback> \olo
<r_a_ven> fk ..
<kajakajo> card reader not identified after 10.04 install on netbook. Where should I start looking to fix?
<pfifo> kajakajo, unplug any other devices from usb that might be using too much power
<r_a_ven> linux sucks
<Sardog> anyone available to answer quick question about removing files / directories?
<nixNcode> how do i put my pc in powersave mode? i used to do that with CPU Freq Scaling Applet in 10.10
<pfifo> !ask | r_a_ven Sardog
<ubottu> r_a_ven Sardog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hormiga> Hello. I kinda messed up again and I need to reinstall, thing is I do not want to download all my software agai, where is it stored? I want to transfer all .deb files to a USB stick an then install them on the NEW unbuntu fresh install
<Sardog> I have uninstalled SAMBA but there are many files / folders left over and wondered if I could just rm and rmdir them?
<daniel_> silner, hey how do i make it work i put the mkv through the add button then i put convert to avi device present ms compatible avi and hit the convert button it opens the terminal say hit enter i do then it closes
<darkorical> I think Im experianceing this same issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1435968&page=2 the last post in the thread reports a blackscreen with cursor I have tne nounting none error is there any further info on this situation
<nixNcode> how do i put my pc in powersave mode? i used to do that with CPU Freq Scaling Applet in 10.10
<silner> daniel_, You have to install some codecs I think - do you have the medibuntu repo installed?
<pfifo> hormiga, their in /var/cache/apt
<daniel_> silner, how wourld i install that
<ActionParsnip> hormiga: /var/cache/apt/archives
<hormiga> pfifo, ActionParsnip  Thanx!! Found them
<agentgasmask> Hi all. Playback of an (windows) AVI file has blue skin tones. What the H?
<pfifo> agentgasmask, in what player?
<agentgasmask> pfifo: vlc and totem
<agentgasmask> pfifo: ubuntu 10.04
<silner> daniel_, http://medibuntu.org/repository.php explains it
<daniel_> silner, thanks
<agentgasmask> pfifo: Any hints?
<r0fs3ck5> sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio
<silner> daniel_, then you need to check you have the right version of ffmpeg installed - the one from medibuntu (it should update automatically if you give it chance after adding the repo - it did last time I did this)
<daniel_> silner, shoudl i just run the uppdate mannager
<r0fs3ck5> daniel_: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio" after isntalling codecs
<silner> daniel_, yeah and recon pulse as r0fs3ck5 says
<pfifo> agentgasmask, in vlc, go into preferences and enable advanced interface, then under the video tab, output module, and try the different modules and see if any work correctly
<agentgasmask> pfifo: OK, fixed it. it was tinted in the settings. odd that it would be in both VLC and TOTEM, but that's the way it goes.
<daniel_> alright
<pfifo> !yay | agentgasmask
<ubottu> agentgasmask: Glad you made it! :-)
<agentgasmask> pfifo: Thanks for your help! :) have a nice day.
<DennyNY> Hi eveone. Is anyone can help me with xorg.conf configuration on ubuntu 10.04
<pfifo> !ask | DennyNY
<ubottu> DennyNY: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sardog> 3:1 he has an NVidia card
<Guest75598> alguem fala portugues
<pfifo> Sardog, what makes you think that?
<Sardog> I had all kinds of issues getting my xorg.conf to work properly with my rage card
<incog> http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<Superstar> "isc_taskmgr_create: no available threads" what does this error message mean?
<pfifo> Sardog, deleting you xorg.conf would have probbally been ideal ;)
<r0fs3ck5> Sardog: is your xorg.conf copied over from a previous install?
<Barnabas> Sardog, try moving it to a backup file first :-)
<Sardog> Yeah
<Sardog> I got it working after the upgrade but I had to clean everything out and then let it recreate xorg.conf
<Sardog> Needed the NVidia driver package too
<Akani> i upgraded to Natty, and my video got hosed.  Had to reload 10.10
<Akani> wtf?
<Akani> how do i get to the "safe mode in 10.10?
<Barnabas> Akani, it is a grub boot time option
<pfifo> Sardog, for my gts250 i simply have to install nvidia-current and have no xorg.conf at all
<Barnabas> så hit escape
<Sardog> I am affraid to go any higher than 10.04 --- the best install I ever had was 8.04
<Sardog> Thanks I will have a look at that
<aphixe> Trying to dump dsdt.. got as far as a dat file. but iasl says couldn't read table header. or get from table from file
<Akani> ermmm     I did not think I was using grub.    Is a single booter...
<aphixe> anyone know how to get this to work
<Barnabas> Akani, you always have a boot loader
 * Akani sighs in frustration
<Akani> so
<Barnabas> so yes - you are
<Akani> how do I get to it during start up?
<Barnabas> you hit esc at the right time
 * Akani giggles
<Akani> ah  so?
<Akani> just before the login screen?
<Barnabas> Akani, you may have to be snappy on the key though, perhaps only a couple of seconds
<gls> quit
<darkorical> so is there areason grub would not have updated vto reflect my current version after an upgrade>
<Barnabas> during the ubuntu "load" screen
<Akani> ok    will try it again     maybe next week tho
<Barnabas> ok
<pfifo> Akani, hold shift while your booting to get to grub
<Akani> thanks
<Barnabas> pfifo, didn't know that trick
<Barnabas> exellent
 * Akani huggles Barnabas and pfifo 
<pfifo> darkorical, its possible that you installed grub on a partition rather then the mbr, or on a different hard drive if you have more than one (or the thumbdrive if you installed via usb)
<pfifo> ... or didnt install it at all
<DennyNY> I have Sony ux280p. It's UMPC with touch screen. To get touch screen work I need create xorg.conf. But after I create automatically and run it for test nothing happen just black screen. What can I do to fix this?
<pfifo> darkorical, run grub-update to fix it manually
<r0fs3ck5> Akani: sudo apt-get install grub
<Need4Help> ubuntu won't load :/ (version 11.04) the error is: unable to find the persisten home medium   ........ can anyone help me out!!!
<pfifo> DennyNY, it sounds like you Xorg of misconfigured, revisit your config and see if you got all the settings right
<r0fs3ck5> Need4Help: is the drive you installed 11.04 on plugged in?
<kajakajo> trying to extract some files from a .zip to a folder in /usr/src, and I don't have permissions. Is there a command to unzip in terminal so I can sudo extract it?
<pfifo> kajakajo, haha you said it 'unzip'
<Barnabas> kajakajo, unzipping with root permissions is not really what you want
<kajakajo> pfifo, thanks
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, there's an unusable rectangular region of my desktop spanning from about (395,620) to (1055,665). It's like a transparent window or something, but I can't move it or click "through" it to the underlying window.
<kajakajo> Barnabas, why?
<Barnabas> kajakajo, be safe what unzip is going to overwrite and where if you do
<Barnabas> starting from slash
<pfifo> kajakajo, unzipping as a normal user and then moving to /usr/src is a safer approach
<Barnabas> pfifo, agree
<DennyNY> pfifo: Is there a way to look log file? For X server.
<aphixe> Trying to dump dsdt.. got as far as a dat file. but iasl says couldn't read table header. or get from table from file. i tried just copying directly from proc/ but cant find dsdt
<Barnabas> much safer
<viciousDreams> does anyone know of any good sources for setting up a Ubuntu 11.04 home server for media streaming, etc?
<pfifo> DennyNY, the xorg log can be found at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tensorpudding> viciousDreams: what are you wanting to stream
<t3k_no_> i have a dual-boot ubuntu 10.10 and vista on a compaq laptop  that won't boot... it just gets stuck on the desktop with the ubuntu logo showing... no icons or anything... it just hangs there...\
<viciousDreams> tensorpudding: music and vids mostluy
<viciousDreams> mostly*
<pfifo> viciousDreams, icecast/Red5/flash media server
<aphixe> i suggest using tonido for a media server myself.. since it works with smart phones
<kajakajo> what is the command for creating text files?
<viciousDreams> aphixe, i can stream to smart phones?
<genixpro> Can anyone point me on documentation on how to administer a linux server? I am a programmer, and I am creating a web application. I'm quite good at programming, but I've never done the administering of linux systems. I don't know how to harden. I'm starting from a turnkey linux lamp stack
<mahir256> kajakajo: use either vim, emacs, or ed
<tensorpudding> kajakajo: open up nano
<aphixe> viciousDreams, well works on my phone, i dont own an iphone or android.. i got another smartphone
<pfifo> genixpro, the apache project is documented on their website, same with mysql, to do it right you need to read the official docs
<Barnabas> genixpro, what server software do you plan to use ?
<aphixe> viciousDreams, can also stream videos with tonido, thru web browser. and vlc plugin
<tensorpudding> viciousDreams: i know there's firefly if you want to stream audio
<genixpro> Barnabas, I'm working from turnkey linux, so its a standard linux, apache, php, mysql setup
<tensorpudding> viciousDreams: vlc can stream video
<r0fs3ck5> genixpro: got an extra machine for a hardware firewall?
<ActionParsnip> t3k_no_: if you hold shift at boot, is it ok?
<genixpro> Barnabas, I'm putting it on amazon ec2 cloud so i will likely use their rdbms service so i won't be administering the mysql mself
<genixpro> r0fs3ck5, i'm doing it on virtual machines
<r0fs3ck5> genixpro: kk
<mahir256> genixpro: don't forget gnu. also, you can't trust amazon's ec2 service anymore
<vigo-danny> exit
<genixpro> mahir256, how so?
<vigo-danny> quit
<kajakajo> Can someone help me follow these instructions? I'm at step four, and I am getting an error that shows I'm a dummy, and I'm stuck: "dkms: command not found". instructions I'm following are a bit down the page here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506925&page=4
<genixpro> I spent quite a while considering googles app engine to save myself the effort of having to administer the operating system, but i decided i hated every python web framework
<mahir256> genixpro: you heard about the failure of those sites hosted by amazon?
<Darkenvy> how can I edit cronjobs in terminal?
<Darkenvy> I forgot :S
<Barnabas> genixpro, I have no detailed knowledge of the Amazon setup, but I belive they are screening most config setups to their servers before activated
<genixpro> mahir256, no i have not,
<Barnabas> genixpro, what is the plan? what kind of config?
<t3k_no_> ActionParsnip: no...
<qin> Darkenvy: crontab -e
<razorsharp> genixpro, look at the ubuntu server guide if you haven't done so already: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/serverguide.pdf
<Darkenvy> I know its like "crontab" or something
<Darkenvy> yes!
<mahir256> genixpro: oh wow: http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/04/21/amazon-cloud-failure-takes-down-web-sites/
<jonsul> hey what's a site I can post some terminal output for you guys?
<Darkenvy> thanks
<pfifo> kajakajo, `sudo apt-get install dkms`
<t3k_no_> i get as far a the desktop screen.... the bottom toolbar with the clock...
<mahir256> jonsul: http://pastebin.com/
<genixpro> Barnabas, i have no idea, i have never run a web server before. the only thing i care about is that it uses php, because i want to use the code igniter framework
<multipass|2> hi, i think my ubuntu install might have been currupted... i know my live usb was, but in the system > admin > i have this option called "Install Release", any idea what this is?
<genixpro> razorsharp, ill take a look
<kajakajo> pfifo, d'oh. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> t3k_no_: did you use wubi?
<viciousDreams> thx guys
<t3k_no_> a rectangular white box with the ubunto logo in the center...
<Barnabas> genixpro, I would guess there is a standard config for php from Amazon then
<Barnabas> I stress guess
<Barnabas> use that
<t3k_no_> ActionParsnip: wubi??? i dont think so... refresh my mind on wubi??? sorry.. still a newbie
<aphixe> anyone got any working guides on dumping dsdt?
<mahir256> multipass|2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417296
<genixpro> mahir256, that is disturbing
<jonsul> okay I followed a little tutorial on a site to install lamp using "apt-get install lamp-server^" command
<genixpro> mahir256, i don't want to run my own server hardware, i have little start up cash
<t3k_no_> BRB
<genixpro> mahir256, i looked at googles service but i decided i didn't like it because i didn't like any of the web frameworks available for python
<kajakajo> pfifo, more newb questions from someone who is obviously really rusty and never was that good in the first place: need to move all contents of a folder into another folder--best way to do this in terminal?
<jonsul> I did it and had problems so I just reversed the command "apt-get remove lamp-server^" but then the output looked... rather disturbing
<mahir256> genixpro: sorry, just sayin'. anyway, (ideally) you can start up a web server from your own computer if you have the bandwidth enough to support it
<jonsul> don't know if I've just ruined my system http://pastebin.com/qV144TnM
<mahir256> genixpro:  just get apache mysql and php, set it all up as you might have normally, then get a domain from dot.tk, and work from there
<kajakajo> anyone, how to copy all the contents of a folder to another folder in terminal efficiently?
<BaseBallBoy> Hey guys, Having trouble with my dvd-rw drive, it doesn't seem to be reading blank disks
<pfifo> kajakajo, I use `cp -a /path/to/source /path/to/dest`
<Barnabas> jonsul, you did remove some quite central parts of your system ..
<ANTIxA> HOW DO I SWITCH TO MULTIPLE MONITORS?
<ANTIxA> oops sorry fer caps
<mahir256> BaseBallBoy: of course it can't read blank disks there isn't anything in them!
<Barnabas> jonsul, try to install the unity desktop on that server before rebooting
<jonsul> that's what I... just realized,  lol  any way to reverse this command or or reinstall
<BaseBallBoy> mahir256: bahaha, it isn't recognizing blank disks
<Barnabas> jonsul, yes your backup
<Visitor-integer> will emerald work on 11.04? I can't seem to get it working
<jonsul> that's it, install unity and it should fix that
<Barnabas> jonsul, try reinstalling the unity desktop before rebooting
<Barnabas> should pull in the necessary dependencies
<Barnabas> hopefully
<pfifo> BaseBallBoy, but will it write?
<en1gma> im starting this pinning guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto and im sure that im going to have some questions....so i hope someone is on standby :)
<pascal> .
<kajakajo> anyone, how to copy all the contents of a folder to another folder in terminal efficiently?
<mahir256> BaseBallBoy: you may need to reinstall your driver for the dvd-rw (it's a minus between them right?), then you should forcibly write to the disk
<Barnabas> kajakajo, cp -R <foo>
<BaseBallBoy> pfifo: all I know is it isn't recognizing the blank disks, it will read movies and such.
<Barnabas> or
<Barnabas> kajakajo, cp -R <foo> <bar>
<kajakajo> <foo> <bar>?
<BaseBallBoy> mahir256: yes it's -rw
<en1gma> "Pinning is a process that allows you to remain on a stable release of Ubuntu (or any other debian system) while grabbing packages from a more recent version."   <<<<im running 11.04 and want to revert to on older version of bluez.....are you sure this guide is what i need
<caketart> Hi. Can anyone recommend me good screen recording software?
<en1gma> i need like a backport i think
<pfifo> BaseBallBoy, its more than likely not popping up a dialog automatically, but you should still be able to burn an iso
<Barnabas> kajakajo, ok cp -R <here> <there>
<razorsharp> kajakajo, look at the man page for those commands. it's not that difficult.
<IsmAvatar> I have a strange problem: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9975312/unusable-region.png
<en1gma> anyone know how to downgrade....
<Barnabas> razorsharp, nah it is not
<en1gma> this is terribly
<jonsul> BaseBallBoy, what about ubuntu-desktop, unity didn't install much
<Barnabas> jonsul, perhaps you have to remove that pkg first totally
<Barnabas> and then install it
<Barnabas> or reinstall it?
<BaseBallBoy> pfifo: I tried burning and iso and it says no disc available, please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD
<IsmAvatar> I must have some artifact of a window still open or something?
<BaseBallBoy> s/and iso/an iso/
<pfifo> BaseBallBoy, perhaps its just that one disk, did you try several
<BaseBallBoy> pfifo: Yes
<mahir256> caketart: for gnu/linux: recordmydesktop, xvidcap, or (if you like free proprietary software) wink
<en1gma> i need to downgrade
<en1gma> can someone help on this
<en1gma> my bluetooth is crap
<pfifo> BaseBallBoy, what program are you using?
<en1gma> pfifo didnt you send me the link to that site for pinning?
<BaseBallBoy> pfifo: default right click->Write to disk
<pfifo> en1gma, yes
<caketart> mahir256, thanks
<en1gma> Pinning is a process that allows you to remain on a stable release of Ubuntu (or any other debian system) while grabbing packages from a more recent version.
<en1gma> that is a quote of what pinning does
<pfifo> en1gma, why dont you install your package from source? That is what I would do
<kajakajo> Barnabas, pfifo, I'm looking at the man page and the commands you guys gave me, and I just can't understand something, so to confirm: I want to remove all the contents of a folder and place in in a different folder. How do I do that? I don't think either of those commands would work, if I'm not mistaken. :\
<en1gma> well because of updates will install over it
<kajakajo> command*, namely cp
<en1gma> i need to HOLD it after i downgrade
<pfifo> kajakajo, copy and then remove
<en1gma> i think*
<pfifo> en1gma, uninstall it from ubuntu, install via source, then ubuntu wont consider it installed... OR use check-install to build a .deb file and make it official part of the system
<en1gma> omg this is going to be an all nighter....but i know what your saying....
<kajakajo> pfifo, but how do I tell cp to select all of the contents? Does recursive (-r) do that? I wouldn't think so, but I don't see any other options, and I don't know exactly how to apply that. That you use -a is puzzling to me, also. feeling stupid and confused.
<mahir256> kajakajo: mv /(your directory here) /(your new directory here)
<Barnabas> kajakajo, if you want to move it to another folder completely just rename your folder
<Barnabas> much easier
<devnull_> hello
<mahir256> kajakajo: i'm pretty sure this will work
<Barnabas> also the mv command
<pfifo> kajakajo, i use -a, which combines r and several other options... why dont you make a test directory and play with it a bit to see what works for you
<mahir256> oh hello, devnull_
<devnull_> anyone want to help me figure out why my logitech webcam c260 isn't being autorecognized for me
<devnull_> hi mahir
<tntc> kajakajo: the question is this: do you want to move all the stuff out of the folder and into another folder, or do you want to copy them?
<pfifo> BaseBallBoy, try this `wodim /path/to/image/iso`
<tntc> kajakajo: from the way I read it, you want to move them
<kajakajo> tntc, move them. My big question is how to select all the contents.
<pascal> yo MAN is really cool im really iompreciate by this sjhit
<devnull_> ubuntu 10.04
<adam61> i have almost the same problem as devnull except for me it's the Tascam US-122 audio interface
<kajakajo> pfifo, I will certainly play some, I guess.
<Barnabas> kajakajo, a "name" of a folder is just an alias of the id of whats called an inode
<Barnabas> so you can rename that safely
<Barnabas> like on windows
<GrouchySmurf> as I see, ubuntu 10.04 is really a headache xD
<devnull_> my other webcam is recognized immediately and placed at /dev/video0 ... but this logitech webcam c260 isn't recognized though i know other people on linux have it working
<kajakajo> right. I don't need to change the name of it, in reality I need to move it up one hierarchy.
<kajakajo> I need the files to be where the folder that contains them is.
<devnull_> just running out of ideas ... i always seem to have usb fun
<kajakajo> the folder I want them in already exists, they're just one extra chain down the hierarchy down.
<mahir256> devnull_: 1---are your drivers up to date? 2---is it connected correctly? 3---what software are you using this with?
<pfifo> kajakajo, thats `cp -a folder/* ./`
<tntc> kajakajo: well, the short answer is mv source/* dest/
<adam61> i just did a fresh reinstall of 11.04 and i'm really hoping i can get the tascam working on the first shot this time. it was working a couple days ago and then something went wrong. if anyone could advise me it would be greatly appreciated
<devnull_> the other webcam seemed to be using V4L2
<devnull_> yes it is connected properly
<r0fs3ck5> devnull_: I have one of those.  What verision USB are you connecting it to?
<Barnabas> kajakajo, the safe approach is to copy then delete
<Barnabas> kajakajo, uses twice the space
<devnull_> i am not sure if it is my usb2 port or not
<devnull_> either way it should be recognized
<tntc> kajakajo: and a lot more time if you're moving big files.
<Barnabas> tntc, yes
<r0fs3ck5> devnull_: have you updated recently?
<devnull_> my system is up to date as far as running 10.04 is concerned
<adam61> devnull, i think it's a matter of whether you have the right drivers and firmware installed, but then i know next to nothing when it comes to linux
<tntc> kajakajo: but the mv command will handle directories inside and stuff correctly. and it will just move the stuff. Genereally, it just shifts what points to the contents of the folder, rather than actually moving anything on the disk.
<devnull_> well they don't have linux drivers for this webcam
<r0fs3ck5> devnull_: I'm also running 10.04 and mine works.  What kind of motherboard etc do you have?
<tntc> kajakajo: if you're moving from one disk to another, use cp, because it will take the same amount of time and is safer
<InHisName>  Upgrading from 10.04 -> 10.10   grub error -- can't find grub_xputs  ------   now at grub_rescue prompt.   What can I try there ?
<tntc> kajakajo: you can rm the old directory after the cp completes correctly.
<devnull_> hp pavillion dv5000z laptop
<tntc> kajakajo: does that make sense to you?
<devnull_> couldn't tell you what the motherboard is
<r0fs3ck5> devnull_: are there any video devices listed in /dev?
<devnull_> nope
<devnull_> that is what i mean ... it isn't recognizing it
<r0fs3ck5> devnull_: does your laptop have a built in webcam?
<devnull_> no
<Germanaz0> hello everybody
<r0fs3ck5> :/
<Germanaz0> I'm getting a kernel panic while installation
<pfifo> devnull_, are you using usb3.0
<devnull_> no
<Germanaz0> trying to install ubuntu 11.04, and installing on usb
<devnull_> though i have been having odd usb issues for awhile ... though they haven't stopped anything from working
<pfifo> devnull_, can you pastebin the output of `lsusb && lspci`
<KM0201> Germanaz0: you're trying to install *TO* a USB, or from?
<devnull_> ever since ... udev i think ...things have been going south
<Germanaz0> from
<devnull_> sure
<Germanaz0> from USB to PC
<Germanaz0> *Notebook
<johnathan> ok, so i can't do any updates because of the popup that comes up everytime i try to install the updates. -> "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." What can i do to stop this from stopping my updates?
<tntc> kajakajo: did you get it sorted out?
<adam61> anyone know how i can get my tascam to be recognized?
<pfifo> johnathan, sounds like your using a ppa
<kajakajo> two convos started, but no I haven't. making a sandbox to play with cp on my desktop, and have almost finished making it, but now kind of don't know what to do with cp
<KM0201> Germanaz0: are you actually getting to the desktop, or are you getting the panic before you get there, and getting dropped to a command prompt?
<kajakajo> so going to just start fooling around. I don't know why this isn't easier to explain.
<johnathan> pfifo, that is a possibility. I would like to get my updates though...
<Germanaz0> KM0201: I'm getting it from desktop and direct installation modes
<KM0201> hmm
<Germanaz0> it happens after it copy all the files and install them, then try to configure apt
<johnathan> pfifo, the details says only one thing "apport-hooks-medibuntu"
<Germanaz0> starting to download a pair of files, and kernel panic happens allways in that part of the installation
<roasted_> NFS Question - If I am user 1001 on my system, and my brother is user 1001 on his system, and if he runs the SAME NFS mount command I would, he would thereby have access to my files - right?
<pfifo> johnathan, try commenting out any ppa's in /etc/apt/sources list, then do `apt-get update` `apt-get upgrade`
<tntc> kajakajo: let me make sure I have this situation right: You've got stuff in /folder/foo/ , but you want everything in there in /folder/ instead?
<devnull_> grr
<kajakajo> tntc, exactly
<adam61> i've read through dozens of hours worth of google results over the past 48 hours and now that i've just freshly reinstalled 11.04, i want to see if i can get it right from the start. anyone know about initializing soundcards?
<tntc> kajakajo: go into the folder the stuff is in right now, like this: cd /folder/foo/
<devnull_> http://pastebin.com/h1p5uQTP
<tntc> kajakajo: then, move everything in that folder to the folder below like this: mv * ..
<johnathan> pfifo, i have also been having problems with being the root user... I am the only user and it says that I am not...
<pfifo> Roasted, yes
<tntc> kajakajo: the mv is "move", * means "Everything in this folder" and .. means "Into the folder above it."
<pfifo> johnathan, you are not the only user
<tntc> kajakajo: cp will mean it will copy everything, which means that folder will suddenly use twice the space.
<tntc> kajakajo: mv will just say "You're in /folder/ now, not /folder/foo/"
<tntc> kajakajo: much, much faster.
<kajakajo> tntc, that sounds perfect.
<kajakajo> thanks.
<kajakajo> will try
<kajakajo> that's what I was looking for...
<kajakajo> I knew there had to be a way
<FloodBot1> kajakajo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tntc> kajakajo: ;)
<devnull_> and now my trackball isnt working
<Germanaz0> KM0201: the weird stuff is that I downloaded the iso a pair of times
<Germanaz0> and allways happens that
<roasted_> NFS Question - If I am user 1001 on my system, and my brother is user 1001 on his system, and if he runs the SAME NFS mount command I would, he would thereby have access to my files - right?
<devnull_> i hate the new dev system
<tntc> kajakajo: be careful when using stuff like .. and ., especially with * and mv or rm. The unix command line has some... oddities.
<pfifo> roasted_, yes
<roasted_> man
<devnull_> pfifo did you see the pastebin link ?
<roasted_> nfs does not seem very secure. at all.
<kajakajo> tntc, ntoed.
<pfifo> devnull_, no
<devnull_> http://pastebin.com/h1p5uQTP
<pfifo> roasted_, it is not
<adam61> tntc, seems like you know what you're talking about; are you familiar at all with initializing soundcards?
<r0fs3ck5> devnull_: thanks, so are you using a logitech mouse as well?
<tntc> adam61: sort of... Depends on the sound card and the sound system! :)
<devnull_> yes ... wireless trackman marble
<devnull_> yea its not recognizing that anything is even plugged in to it ... that is a cam
<r0fs3ck5> devnull_: yes, i can see
<adam61> tntc, cool; i'm trying to get the tascam us122 to be recognized. it was working yesterday, and now i've just finished a fresh install of 11.04
<pfifo> devnull_, are you sure your device is getting enough power? plugged into a powered usb port and its light comes on if it has one?
<devnull_> my trackball is working again ... between that and my droid i had enough usb problems
<tntc> kajakajo: oh, also be wary of any directories with filenames starting with weird symbols like - or ? or *. - is especially bad. something like rm with a wildcard can find a -r and treat it as a /parameter/ instead of a filename, thus making your delete /recursive/. BAD NEWS! :)
<devnull_> it says it will work with usb 1.1
<r0fs3ck5> devnull_: can you unplug the mouse and use your pad?
<tntc> adam61: tascam us122... any idea what driver it used before?
<devnull_> sure
<roasted_> pfifo, is there any way to make NFS work with user authentication? or should I just fire up my CIFS share and have a beer?
<administrator_> hello
<devnull_> ill unplug everything else
<r0fs3ck5> devnull_: and do what pfifo said
<pfifo> roasted_, NFS assumes root knows what hes doing and therefor dosent ask questions
<tntc> adam61: it looks like it needs some firmware too...
<devnull_> well all of my ports put out power
<roasted_> pfifo, I see. CIFS it is.
<roasted_> :)
<devnull_> i probably should get a usb hub though
<IsmAvatar> Guys, I think I have a defunct splash screen or something, because the following region of my screen is unclickable: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9975312/unusable-region.png
<adam61> i know it loaded with ux2yloader, but recently when i do that it says no us-x2y-compatible cards found. i just installed the basic alsa firmware
<devnull_> http://pastebin.com/h1p5uQTP
<tntc> adam61: you did the stuff here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122
<BaseBallBoy> pfifo: wodim: Cannot fixate disk.
<devnull_> well i have put it in every usb port
<tntc> adam61: also, does lsusb show the device?
<tntc> adam61: OH! Specifically, check out step 7 on the page I just linked. Does that help?
<devnull_> [441989.352065] usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<adam61> tntc, haven't done that since reinstallation.. lsusb shows it but it says without firmware
<adam61> ok cool
<solitude> why doesn't ubuntu create a porn edition~
<pfifo> devnull_, usually even usb devices that dont have drivers show up in lsusb, since yours is not Im thinking its the ddevices fault, can you test it on a different computer
<devnull_> nope
<tntc> solitude: *shrug* you could always fork it.
<GrouchySmurf> solitude: because you haven't already started one
<solitude> or a jewish edition
<devnull_> i can plug it into a usb wall adapter but i don't know if that is wise or not
<solitude> liekk a jewbuntu
<solitude> with the holy star of david
<solitude> instead of penguin
<r0fs3ck5> devnull_: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c501 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse Receiver  I thought you unplugged that.
<l0de> that's highly racial solitude
<GrouchySmurf> solitude: well.. a jewbuntu for sure will not but saturdays
<l0de> pls stop
<solitude> apologize
<solitude> ::<
<l0de> ty
<GrouchySmurf> solitude: well.. a jewbuntu for sure will not boot saturdays
<devnull_> i haven't ls'ed since i removed it
<solitude> GrouchySmurf: jubuntu
<solitude> actually
<l0de> I come to ubuntu to chat and relax, not to hear about those horrible ppl
<tntc> adam61: any luck?
<solitude> well i was raised jewish and i want my star of david
<devnull_> http://pastebin.com/h1p5uQTP ... new one
<seidos> solitude: if you build it, they will come
<pfifo> solitude, i recommend backtrack
<adam61> tntc, i'm just going through it from the start, so far so good, no errors yet
<devnull_> it does say logitech though now
<tntc> oh ok :)
<solitude> would you use my jubuntu
<solitude> if i made it
<GrouchySmurf> l0de: if you want to chat and relax, you aren't at the right place xD
<devnull_> should i plug it into a usb adapter and see if the light comes on ?
<Somelauw> For how long will ubuntu 10.10 receive updates?
<tntc> adam61: I thought you were just going to run the step 7! You're way is smarter, I think :)
<solitude> why does the 11.04 menu resemble apple and is not editable
<solitude> ??
<pfifo> devnull_, pastebin a new lsusb
<solitude> there is no right click
<solitude> function
<solitude> on the top menu anymore
<xangua> !maverick | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<FloodBot1> solitude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devnull_> pfifo that is it http://pastebin.com/h1p5uQTP
<adam61> tntc, hopefully! i really want to get it right from the start this time
<xangua> Somelauw: one and  half year since it's release i believe
<pfifo> devnull_, no thats the link i already have optn
<devnull_> okay
<devnull_> hold on
<solitude> im holding on to you
<solitude> @!
<devnull_> http://pastebin.com/cJa9qWsD
<r0fs3ck5> devnull_: hard reboot and repeat.
<devnull_> good idea
<pfifo> BaseBallBoy, Im not sure what could be causing that issue, can you get it to work in a different distro or version of ubuntu?
<devnull_> brb
<pfifo> devnull_, ok now its being recognized, is it still not showing up in /dev/video*
<devnull_> nope
<pfifo> devnull_, is its light on?
<devnull_> nope
<Somelauw> solitude: login menu: select ubuntu classic or something and you get gnome back
<Somelauw> I think
<devnull_> if i plug it into a usb adapter should the light come on ?
<pfifo> devnull_, try a reboot
<devnull_> ok
<pfifo> devnull_, it might only turn the light on when something is using it
<devnull_> i see  okay rebooting
<devnull_> and thanks
<corrytonapple> Does anyone here know much about Repositories?
<MethedMan> on one of my hard drives i have a 100GB partition with windows on it.  i would like to merge this with my ubuntu partition without having to reinstall.  any ideas?
<xangua> !anyone | corrytonapple
<ubottu> corrytonapple: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tntc> MethedMan: do you need data from the windows partition?
<adam61> tntc, just ran into my first snag, it says "ERROR 404: Not Found." when i do step three
<tntc> MethedMan: gparted liveCD (or perhaps even an ubuntu liveCD) would allow you to resize or delete the partition
<MethedMan> tntc: i do not need data from the windows partition, but it would be nice to know what to do if i did need the data
<tntc> adam61: hold on. I'm looking into it :)
<corrytonapple> Okay?  Well, no one answers in the UF, so I was unsure.  But the issue is I am trying to install BURG from the official how-to in the Ubuntu Wiki, but when I get to the repositories part it says 404 not found
<MethedMan> tntc: i am pretty sure the ubuntu livecd will do the trick, but would prefer not to have to make a startup disk if i can help it
<adam61> tntc, cool thanks :)
<tntc> MethedMan: well, just mount the windows partition, copy all the stuff off of it, and then delete it and expand the partition
<tntc> MethedMan: well, you'll need to boot something outside of ubuntu anyhow. resizing a live filesystem is a bad idea
<MethedMan> tntc: thanks
<adam61> tntc, i found this: "firmware loader for the Tascam US-122 is now obsolete; it has been replaced by ALSA's usx2yloader program. For the latest version, download the alsa-tools and alsa-firmware packages from the ALSA website, but those should already come with your Linux distribution."  so i don't know if that means i already have the req'd firmware since i've installed the basic alsa
<tntc> adam61: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705291
<IsmAvatar> Guys, I think I have a defunct splash screen or something, because the following region of my screen is unclickable: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9975312/unusable-region.png
<tntc> adam61: I just dug that up: It seems you just need to install and then plug in the 122, and then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base"
<tntc> IsmAvatar: did you try logging out and back in?
<adam61> tntc, wow that looks like a really good post, i'll give it a try, thanks!
<tntc> adam61: Hopefully it'll be that simple!
<tntc> adam61: it looks like it may not initialize unless there's something plugged in! Don't forget that bit!
<devnull_> back
<devnull_> no light ... no /dev/video*
<tntc> IsmAvatar: It's a weird shape to be a splash screen, with the hollow bit in the middle.
<adam61> tntc, haha ya i wish it was that simple
<tntc> adam61: no dice?
<adam61> not yet just about to try
<tntc> oh ok
<devnull_> me and usb are not friends ... everything i have connected has always been a problem to get working ... except for that other webcam that was all automatic
<corrytonapple> When executing this command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bean123ch/burg
<corrytonapple>   |||| I get this as a warning/error:  W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7889D725DA6DEEAA
<corrytonapple> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/bean123ch/burg/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<corrytonapple> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/bean123ch/burg/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<FloodBot1> corrytonapple: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devnull_> and that webcam was so old i am surprised it didn't have a a serial connection
<IsmAvatar> tntc: I think it might be the eclipse splash screen. I've noticed that it has resize handles and a bar at the bottom. It must have went transparent when it went defunct
<xangua> !gpgerr | corrytonapple
<ubottu> corrytonapple: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<tntc> IsmAvatar: didja try killing all your running javas?
<MethedMan> how do i make my own ubuntu distro/install package bundled with everything that i need?
<xangua> corrytonapple: if it doesn't find packages is because there ae not packages for lucid
<tntc> IsmAvatar: are you using the sun-java6-jre/jdk with eclipse?
<devnull_> if its a driver issue i wouldn't know where to get it
<corrytonapple> xangua:  I know there are packages for lucid, it said so.  I am on Natty.  Do you think it will matter?  I see that some are for Lucid anyway
<devnull_> or maybe udev is thinking it is something else
<adam61> tntc: !!!got it!!! omg!
<adam61> wow thank you soooo much
<IsmAvatar> tntc: I believe I'm using openjdk, but eclipse has its own jdk. At any rate, I don't want to kill java, because I'm using eclipse...
<tntc> adam61: \o/ HOORAY! Glad it worked!
<adam61> lifesaver!
<devnull_> im gonna throw this laptop out of a window soon
<linuxguy101> devnull_: dont do that
<linuxguy101> kick it
<linuxguy101> lol
<xangua> corrytonapple: then there are no packages for natty
<corrytonapple> Okay, it works now Xangua.  Thanks.  Also thanks for the tip ubottu and FloodBot1.  I will use that link for pasting big code output.  I know you guys are just robots though :)
<devnull_> if i could afford a new one i would
<adam61> tntc, i might has well run the other problem i was previously having by you quickly now, in case you're familiar with it. it's a more common problem i think: npviewer.bin hogging cpu whenever flash is playing. i took someone's advice and got chromium instead of firefox, but it still froze all the time. do you know of any way around this?
<tntc> IsmAvatar: Tracking down what's causing it may not be possible if you don't kill processes and stuff. I'd just save your work and kill eclipse, and see if it fixes the problem. Otherwise you could spend hours avoiding it just to have to do it anyhow.
<corrytonapple> Thanks guys!
<devnull_> well after i took out the hard drive
<tntc> adam61: right click on the flash window, go into settings, and disable hardware acceleration. see if that solves it :)
<tntc> adam61: I think that setting sticks, too.
<adam61> tntc, great thanks again, i'll try that
<tntc> adam61: Let me know if it fixes it for ya. Flash can be very finnicky.
<tntc> adam61: you might also want to check out flashplayer square
<r0fs3ck5> devnull_: Have a search through here and try to find your device: http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<corrytonapple> Okay, I am configuring burg, and it brought me to a window where it says "GRUB install devices:" with a red box before the text like "[(red box)] /dev/sda" with the text OK below it.  What do I do?
<tntc> adam61: also try downloading the official .deb of Chrome from Google. It adds a repo though.
<tntc> adam61: also, http://bombnomnom.com/?p=33 has some info about trying flash player square. It's for OS X, but it should work for Linux too.
<xangua> adam61: tntc or use chromium, already on the repository and open source
<tntc> xangua: yeah, he's using that but having problems with flash. the official google version comes with flash, IIRC
<devnull_> no match for c250
<adam61> tntc, wow that's a lot of good suggestions, i will try them all because it seems like npviewer.bin is indestructable and every time it runs my volume mutes
<adam61> xangua, i have chromium and it still freezes my sound
<tntc> adam61: that's very odd...
<ActionParsnip> adam61: does it happen as other users
<devnull_> man im striking out here
<Skaperen> when I do "aptitude show <package>" I get a useful description of the package (well, for most packages, anyway) ... anyone know a place to get this for ALL packages without having to run that for each one ... because it is actually just slow enough that it takes hours to do it for all packages
<xangua> tntc: adam61 flash has been sucking for me even more than normal lately :S
<IsmAvatar> tntc: it wasn't java.
<IsmAvatar> tntc: I have no java processes running now, but I still have the unclickable region
<missil> hi all this is a noobish question coming from a noob = once i have my virtual machines running how do i connect to them
<tntc> adam61: xangua: I'm running Chrome and it's been going OK for me. The version with chrome seems to have less weird flash artifacting even.
<tntc> IsmAvatar: I'd save all your work, log out, and log back in. You've got 100+ choices for the process that could be causing it.
<Skaperen> missil: depends on how you set it up ... ssh is common but you need to set up networking for that, obviously
<adam61> tntc, how would you compare chrome to chromium? i have chromium and would prefer to stick with that if it's at all similar
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages; sudo aptitude show < my-packages          may work
<missil> i set up a br0 interface for eth0
<tntc> adam61: they're almost exactly the same.
<tntc> adam61: the only difference is chrome has some google bits that chromium doesn't, IIRC
<devnull_> alright i am giving up ... this doesn't make sense
<adam61> ok, guess i'll keep chromium as my default for now then
<ActionParsnip> adam61: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<devnull_> just have to know .. will i damage the cam if i plug it into a 5volt usb adapter ?
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: yeah but isn't that still just running it for each one?
<tntc> adam61: it may have a serious effect on the flash issue.
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: it makes a list file of the installed packages then run: aptitude show for each one
<Skaperen> I don't want it for just the installed packages ... I want it for ALL packages
<Skaperen> especially those not yet installed
<adam61> ActionParsnip: sure, thanks should i post it in private?
<IsmAvatar> tntc: logging out and back in seems to have fixed it for now. Starting Eclipse doesn't make it appear
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: then use: ptitude  --display-format '%p' > ~.my-packages   (as a guess)
<ActionParsnip> adam61: no, use a pastebin
<r0fs3ck5> devnull_: http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/
<adam61> tntc, you mean chrome may be much better than chromium for flash?
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: I have the package list from apt-cache dump
<tntc> adam61: yes.
<tntc> adam61: specifically because of the extra bits google does to make it work.
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: then use that in conjunction with aptitude and it will output it all
<devnull_> it is in the list of supported devices
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: that's what I already do ... that's what is slow
<r0fs3ck5> devnull_: yours is there.
<ActionParsnip> adam61: both are great with flash, I only use chromium daily build here
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: think abouot how many packages there are!!
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: 41637
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: exactly, and you are pulling down details about every single one, its gonna take a little while
<InHisName>  Upgrading from 10.04 -> 10.10   grub error -- can't find grub_xputs  ------   now at grub_rescue prompt.   What can I try there ?
<devnull_> no it isn't
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: that's why I need something else ... like a program that just straight dumps the data without doing what aptitude does ... or even better something to download that has it all, already
<devnull_> sorry
<ActionParsnip> InHisName: boot to livecd and reinstate grub2
<devnull_> no 260 listed only 250 300
<adam61> ActionParsnip, did i do this right?  http://pastebin.com/kR57mtEx
<InHisName> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> adam61: perfect :)
<adam61> tntc, ok i will definitely try it out
<devnull_> i guess uvc won't work for it ... damn i only bought it because people said it works out of the box with ubuntu
<cintrikz> Synaptic Package Manager Question.. I installed a package that i needed and it failed to complete install. (its ok i finished the install with fixes by hand) now everytime i install any other packages it installs them but still gives me a error about the failed package that i already got to work... how do i clear it? I need to keep the files in cause its working now.
<devnull_> but nothing works that way for me that is why i don't by accessories
<itilious> is it very unwise to use my home ubuntu 10.04 pc with lamp to host my live/public website?
<adam61> ActionParsnip, what does that output tell you?
<ActionParsnip> adam61: run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<cintrikz> using 11.04
<devnull_> why would the 250 be supported and 300 but not 260
<ActionParsnip> adam61: tells us you have 64bit natty but 32bit flash using nspluginwrapper, that command willpull it out then install 64bit flash :)
<ActionParsnip> itilious: can't see any problem with it :)
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: I guess maybe I just need to set up a big background script that runs it daily and puts the results online and I just grab if from my own server when I need it
<devnull_> i guess i could try building the uvc stuff from source even though it is a kernel module already
<squonk> Hi guys.
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: I might be able to share it, too
<tntc> adam61: the big thing about Chrome vs Chromium is that Chrome supposedly has an integrated version of flash, rather than the sort of indirect plugin.
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: shared knowledge is good :)
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: the knowledge is already in Ubuntu ... but it's just not so conveniently accessible
<squonk> I was curious about that... I love Chrome on Win, but this build came with Firefox
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: thats why people make scripts and guis and such
<ActionParsnip> squonk: it can be removed. Its one of the first things I uninstall
<squonk> Really?
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: I know ... but I'd have though this would have been done, already ... guess not
<ActionParsnip> squonk: yes, very
<squonk> I installed ubuntu standard erm yesterday, still exploring.
<tntc> squonk: yeah, you can install chromium or chrome and set em as default.
<squonk> kk
<squonk> I finally got the flash download to work
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: thats why the OS is great, you can make stuff like that and share it around
<squonk> it's been an education, guysl.
<tntc> squonk: Look for "Preferred Applications" after you install them. It lets you change default e-mail client and browser.
<squonk> Ah see, I'm excited about that
<devnull_> yea not getting anywhere .... device not in the uvc compatible list and not in the non-uvc list either
<GrouchySmurf> squonk: I have a tip for you with Chrome: take it to the garbage bin :)
<squonk> I'm not a scripter, but honestly it reminds me of DOS... the cmd line.
<squonk> :)
<ActionParsnip> squonk: its a billion times more powerful than DOS
<tntc> GrouchySmurf: why, what do you use?
<ActionParsnip> squonk: its closer topowershell
<squonk> I know. I'm saying that it reminds me of it.
<ActionParsnip> *to powershell
<adam61> tntc, ok cool, good info
<devnull_> yet people have it working
<squonk> I'm a hardware tech, this is my first jump into linux
<devnull_> im gonna plug it into a wall adapter and see if the light comes on
<tntc> squonk: welcome to the insanity :)
<adam61> ActionParsnip, k i think that worked
<squonk> hey thanks!
<ActionParsnip> adam61: no worries dude, may as well use 64bit flash if your OS is 64bit
<devnull_> hope i don't fry it
<orugasam> hi all
 * squonk crosses fingers
<orugasam> there is my problem
<ActionParsnip> adam61: there is a PPA with 64bit java for natty too
<orugasam> i cant make work my usb web cam
<r0fs3ck5> devnull_: danger
<orugasam> is a 6 leds webcam with microphone
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: install and run cheese, do you see yourself?
<squonk> My sys will support that archie, but I run 32, guess I wanted to be conservative.
<orugasam> nop
<devnull_> haha
<orugasam> http://www.google.com/search?q=6+leds+webcams&hl=es&prmd=ivns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=oHnQTbvfBsi1tgfwqPSTDg&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CA8Q_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=494
<adam61> ActionParsnip: ya for sure. i think i'm going to try rebooting and see how it goes. i'm just curious, is npviewer.bin the problematic part of flash for everyone?
<orugasam> this kind of webcam
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: ok then run:  lsusb    one line will identify the device, use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<adam61> ActionParsnip, what is a PPA?
<GrouchySmurf> squonk: exactly what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> adam61: I just think its a really messy way considering there is a sleek solution.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | adam61
<ubottu> adam61: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<orugasam> ok
<devnull_> [ 2072.532063] usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<devnull_> well that doesn't look good
<orugasam> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<orugasam> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<orugasam> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<orugasam> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<orugasam> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBot1> orugasam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> adam61: the server you just installed flash from is 3rd party, its a PPA
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: don't flood like that, it makes the channel unusable
<devnull_> orugasam .. im having cam issues as well
<orugasam> sorry
<adam61> ActionParsnip, ok makes sense. what is the sleek solution you're referring to?
<orugasam> the ubuntu doesent detect the cam
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: unplug the device, wait 10 seconds, plug it in, wait 10 seconds then rerun the command
<orugasam> ok
<ActionParsnip> adam61: using 64bit flash instead of 32bit + nspluginwrapper
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: is it in the output?
<devnull_> alright this cam is going back to the store tomorrow
<ActionParsnip> devnull_: research what works well and you will have fewer issues
<devnull_> this one said it worked out of the box in ubuntu or atleast what people said
<devnull_> and someone else here has it working
<itilious> should i be concerned about port 24953 being used? i dont know of any application that would be using it and its making me worried
<ActionParsnip> devnull_: strange
<DEVILANGEL> HI
<devnull_> yes
<devnull_> im ready to pull my hair out
<DEVILANGEL> anyone from greece?
<adam61> ActionParsnip: tntc: should i reboot now? i don't have sound, but my tascam lights are on and i think it was just npviewer.bin running that has caused the sound to go out. should i try fixing this first or rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> itilious: you can use:  netstat -a | grep 24953
<ActionParsnip> adam61: sure, can't hurt
<nec> yes from greece
<cablop> i was using an original nvidia driver for my mx440 (yes an old piece of hardware) now, i see that Natty doesn't came with support for it! what can i do?
<cablop> !mx440
<ActionParsnip> cablop: I believe the nvidia-96 driver supports it
<orugasam> not work
<itilious> ActionParsnip, nothing came from that command..
<orugasam> but the leds works
<cablop> but afaik that drivers seems to be impossible to install on Natty
<adam61> ActionParsnip, i'm pretty concerned about that npviewer.bin.. as long as it runs it disables my audio and eats my cpu.. guess i'll see what a reboot will bring
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: ok then run:  dmesg | tail -n 10    did the kernel react to the insertion?
<itilious> ActionParsnip, i used that command to fix an issue with apache recently,, but i dont understand why nothing it output to terminal this time
<AaronMT> huh
<orugasam> nop nothing happen when i connect
<adam61> ActionParsnip: there's no way of getting around using npviewer.bin that you know of, is there?
<ActionParsnip> adam61: you can run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove     and it should remove it
<ActionParsnip> adam61: now you are using 64bit flash, it won't load
<cablop> ActionParsnip: if i try to install it it tells me that xorg and xorg-server are going to be uninstalled
<ActionParsnip> cablop: yikes, no deal
<orugasam> [   11.072956] pci 0000:01:00.0: putting AGP V3 device into 8x mode
<orugasam> [   11.235934] [drm] DMA buffer initialized finished.
<orugasam> [   11.235939] [drm] Use AGP Ring Buffer type!
<orugasam> [   11.235941] [drm] Total AGP DMA buffer size = 16777216 bytes.
<orugasam> [   11.238488] [drm] Branch Buffer mechanism enabled !
<orugasam> [   11.412465] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<FloodBot1> orugasam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adam61> ActionParsnip: that would be so awesome if it didn't load; i have a feeling it was to blame for my soundcard problem earlier too
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: again. DON'T FLOOD
<adam61> gonna try reboot now
<orugasam> i dont know how to dont flood
<orugasam> sorry
<devnull_> maybe i should disable the highspeed usb module
<AaronMT> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: when you paste multiple lines, it's called flooding
<cablop> ActionParsnip: lol, also xorg-input mouse keyboard video ¡all videos!
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: imagine if 5 people did that in here, it would scroll like crazy and make the channel completely useless
<orugasam> yep
<itilious> ActionParsnip, does this mean that i prob have an intrusion? given that nothing is replying from that command?
<ActionParsnip> cablop: ok, avoid that
<devnull_> ah, its not loaded anyway ... next idea
<cablop> any other suggestion?
<orugasam> so how can i do to show what appears in mi terminal
<orugasam> ?
<orugasam> sorry about that actioparsnip
<nec> use paste bin
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: so if you use a pastebin which ubottu has told you twice now, you can make a pastebin of literally thousands of lines, and then make a URL.You can then paste the singlelined URL and you won't flood the channel but you will give the details
<orugasam> ok
<orugasam> sorry
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: use http://paste.ubuntu.com   like ubottu said...
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: it's cool, you just need to read
<itilious> netstat -a | grep 24953 doesnt show anything,, but firestarter shows the port as being used with an external ip address
<orugasam> ok i will do
<ActionParsnip> itilious: you could have a look at the startup items in the rc levels as well as startup items for your user
<ActionParsnip> itilious: may be just someone trying to get in on a random port
<orugasam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608116/
<orugasam> like this?
 * cablop sometimes, like now, tired on how easy ubuntu finds the way to break your happy life
<devnull_> maybe time to upgrade to 10.10
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: exactly like that :)
<orugasam> thanks
<orugasam> im noob
<_genuser_> hey guys.
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: you'll learn with time
<_genuser_> anybody using chntpw?
<devnull_> also there is an enumeration issue i have been seeing for years now ... one version of linux it wasn't there and after upgrade and ever since my logs are filled with usb enumeration errors
<cablop> i think there's a pattern here... the LTS is a good release, but could be betterm then the next release is like how a LTS could be... then next two releases are just experiments and are very harmful for the user, thengs become better the next LTS, but that LTS has that many changes that you are going to cry if oving from LTS to LTS
<unforgiven512> How can I determine what has caused a hard lock of my system?
<devnull_> but when i throw live cds in things are pretty smooth
<orugasam> :)
<orugasam> any solution for my problem with my 6 leds webcam?
<devnull_> nope
<devnull_> if i find one i will let you know
<devnull_> i am struggling with my webcam
<t3k_no> k... im back...
<devnull_> not being recognized properly
<multipass|2> hi, in 11.04 my graphics (5850 mobile raedon ati) are nice and smooth untill i enable the prop driver, then it gets kinda choppy and unsmooth. in 10.10 i didnt have this problem. any idea what has changed?
<Marrttin> hey
<devnull_> device not accepting address .... blah blah blah ... what the f*ck
<html_inprogress> hi
<orugasam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608119/
<Rotham> hey... anyone got a link to an article on how to setup the wireless card on a laptop that isnt auto detecting the card (or doesnt have the drivers by default) ?
<orugasam> when i connect my web cam in terminal appear this http://paste.ubuntu.com/608119/
<orugasam> just nothing
<devnull_> rotham ... you can look up ndiswrapper
<devnull_> which will allow you to use the windows driver for the device
<Marrttin> yes, that work to me on 10.04 Rotham
<Rotham> cool
<Rotham> ill check it out, thanks.
<devnull_> i have to use ndiswrapper for my wireless card on my laptop
<nec> orugasam:which is ok it avoids flooding
<orugasam> ok
<devnull_> orugasam what version of ubuntu ?
<orugasam> 10.10
<devnull_> ah ... interesting
<kajakajo> skype mix doesn't work
<kajakajo> mic*
<kajakajo> on ubuntu 10.04
<kajakajo> where to start?
<unforgiven512> Is there any way I can determine what caused my system to crash (hard lock)?
<devnull_> unforgiven512, the log files
<ActionParsnip> kajakajo: does the mic work in sound recorder?
<Marrttin> I have problems with the audio, I can listen ubuntu sounds, or youtube videos, but it doesnt work with some programs
<Oxy_Morron> Hello, I did a fresh install on Ubuntu 11.04, but I can' t login, everytime i turn on the PC, it sends me to GRUB *1.99rc1 and if I choose MemTest, i get this message: Error too small lower memory (0x99100 > 0x8f00) And when I try to go to recovery mode, It does nothing, all I get in tty7 is: No Inetl Codecs found. init: udev:-fallback-graphics main process (759) terminated with status 1 and some time later i get this: STOPING GNOME DISPLAY MANAGER ok
<Oxy_Morron> STARTING mDNS/DNS-SD manager ok
<unforgiven512> devnull_: which ones, specifically? I glanced through them, could not find anything useful.
<Oxy_Morron> What' s wrong with my Ubuntu?
<devnull_> messages
<devnull_> if the kernel crashed it might have left a dump
<ActionParsnip> Oxy_Morron: http://www.webtechquery.com/index.php/2010/04/install-grub2-from-live-cd/   use livecd to reinstate grub2
<ChrisMorgan> I want to report a bug with the new-style 11.04 scrollbars; what package should it be linked to?
<devnull_> it is kind of hard to track stuff down ... you have to go back to when the crash happened and see what the last few messages were
<bobweaver> ubuntu-beginners-team
<rww> ChrisMorgan: overlay-scrollbars
<Oxy_Morron> ActionParsnip, So you think is GRUB? remember i was the one I asked for Firefox not found?
<rww> ChrisMorgan: sorry, overlay-scrollbar
<ActionParsnip> Oxy_Morron: sounds like bad ram if memtest doesn't run
<ChrisMorgan> rww: thanks :-)
<devnull_> ugg
<Oxy_Morron> ActionParsnip, and then after reinstalling Firefox, i rebooted, and could not log in anymore
<orugasam> hi anybody here have this kind of webcam?http://www.google.com/search?q=6+leds+webcams&hl=es&prmd=ivns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=oHnQTbvfBsi1tgfwqPSTDg&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CA8Q_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=494
<orugasam> working in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Oxy_Morron: get your ram tested, if the memtester has issues, its more than ubuntu
<devnull_> idk ... bios upgrade ... ripping out my usb drives from my lappy ... kernel upgrade ? i have no idea any more
<ActionParsnip> Oxy_Morron: try resetting bios to failsafe
<Oxy_Morron> ActionParsnip, Reseting Bios__ Thats a new one
<ActionParsnip> Oxy_Morron: may help
<html_inprogress> http://www.pcliquidations.com/p6607-chenbro-micom-rm21706-2,, would this be a good server,,?   what about ubuntu
<Oxy_Morron> ActionParsnip, I dont even know if I have that option in my Bios, but i' ll check it out later
<ActionParsnip> Oxy_Morron: they usually does, not seen a system without it
<ChrisMorgan> rww: actually, I'm not sure if it really applies to overlay-scrollbar or if it's just triggered by a behaviour of overlay-scrollbar.  Here's a description of the way I found this bug first:
<ChrisMorgan> Run gnome-system-monitor, go to Processes tab, start typing something in the list view (e.g. gnome-power-monitor), then use the overlay scrollbar for a bit - the search text box will disappear and the whole window is now broken (the list view works fine, but try closing the window or changing tabs or pressing a button or anything... broken)
<unforgiven512> devnull_: Oddly enough, I have no /var/log/messages file
<devnull_> dam
<devnull_> you do have logs in there though righ t?
<unforgiven512> root@amphetamine:~# ls -al /var/log | grep messages
<unforgiven512> root@amphetamine:~#
<devnull_> anyone know how i can get my bios version from terminal ?
<rww> ChrisMorgan: I'd report it against overlay-scrollbar, personally.
<unforgiven512> =/
<devnull_> unforgiven512, /var/log/messages
<unforgiven512> Yes, it's not there.
<devnull_> damn
<rww> ChrisMorgan: though it might end up being gnome-system-monitor, but the scrollbar people will know and move it if necessary.
<devnull_> try kern.log
<ChrisMorgan> OK, will do.  Should I use ubuntu-bug or report it directly in launchpad?
<unforgiven512> and devnull_, I think dmidecode
<devnull_> dmesg
<devnull_> thanks
<rww> ChrisMorgan: use ubuntu-bug whenever possible
<od3n> how do I logon with my nick
<unforgiven512> I checked all of them =/
<ChrisMorgan> Good, that's what I thought.
<unforgiven512> devnull_: Better yet: dmidecode | grep Version | head -1
<unforgiven512> And that'll display just the BIOS version
<unforgiven512> Without all the other stuff
<ChrisMorgan> What's the name for the GTK control used there, that list/tree view?  GtkTreeView?
<orugasam> this is my webcam :http://www.kolke.net/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=37
<devnull_> fudger ... i am not installing windows so i can upgrade my bios ... these computer companies are smoking crack
<ActionParsnip> devnull_: sudo dmidecode --type BIOS | grep -i version
<ActionParsnip> devnull_: dell systems can often be updated from within linux
<AaronMT> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: doesn't tell us the chip it uses
<devnull_> they should all be able to be updated from any OS
<ChrisMorgan> There, reported my bug.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/overlay-scrollbar/+bug/783261
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783261 in overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu) "Using scrollbar can break windows while list search is taking place" [Undecided,New]
<devnull_> and not a dell ... hp
<ActionParsnip> devnull_: just telling you it's ot all windows needing in some cases ;)
<orugasam> how can i know about the chip?
<vladikoff_> are there any Unity settings at all? maybe "Always show" or something like that
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: lsusb would show it, or something in dmesg, but its not telling the system what it is
<ActionParsnip> vladikoff_: its an option in ccsm I believe
<clop2> curious: how is it that "locate *.foo" actually does the right thing?  why doesn't the shell intercept the * and screw it up?
<orugasam> yep but dosent appear my webcam in lsusb
<vladikoff_> ActionParsnip, what's that?
<ActionParsnip> vladikoff_: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-change-unity-sidebar-launcher-auto-hide-behaviour-in-ubuntu-11-04
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: we worked that out earlier
<vladikoff_> ActionParsnip, great thanks!
<ChrisMorgan> rww: thanks for your help :-)
<ActionParsnip> vladikoff_: amazing what bing with show you....
<orugasam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608119/
<devnull_> alright well i guess i will throw some boot commands like acpi=off and see if it works
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: yep, same as last time
<orugasam> i dont know what to do to make it work
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: is there a switch on the device?
<orugasam> nop
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: it may not be able to be made to work, if ot isn't showing itself to the OS then you may be stuck
<od3n67> anyone know how I would find out my password for my account
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: acording to Linux, there was never a piece of hardware plugged in, its not reacting in any way to it
<orugasam> yes i know
<ActionParsnip> od3n67: you can only set it
<orugasam> maybe is a ubuntu problem?
<rww> od3n67: nickserv IRC account, Ubuntu login account, Launchpad account, something else...?
<ActionParsnip> orugasam: You could try the boot option: acpi=off    may help but I very much doubt it
<orugasam> what is that
<bonny> does anyone play minecraft on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | orugasam
<ubottu> orugasam: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<orugasam> ok
<bonny> i have a problem when i play minecraft that when i click it goes to the menu
<bobweaver> bonny, unimstall it then reinstall it mines
<Id10T> Hello, Does anyone know how to update Nattys mesa 7.10 to 7.11?
<Id10T> preferably via a ppa?
<bonny> no on old version
<od3n67> irc account
<rww> od3n67: /join #freenode, ask them.
<bonny> old version
<od3n67> ok
<od3n67> thats
<od3n67> thanks
<froes> hi guys i have put an alias into my ~/.profile, but the terminal never catches it. here is my .profile http://pastebin.com/YSLrqJjj
<intok> Can't get printing going on an HP PSC 1410 on 11.04, looks like job gets sent to printer, but never starts at the printer, yet the system will eventually claim that the job has finished, printer verified as working on OS X Debug http://pastebin.com/DG0veQ3E
<Id10T> intok, go here: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<Id10T> anyone have an e350 in here?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  Does anyone happen to know a trick for getting wireless working on a dell Latitude d600? i've never had wireless problems with Ubuntu, so honestly i'm not sure what to do.
<Id10T> what version of ubunut?
<Id10T> ubuntu*
<Mathuin> I have an app that misbehaves under Unity when run in Wine.  The specific issue is that it gets very cranky when maximized -- the title bar sticks around, which makes the bottom quarter inch of the window useless and that's the most important to me.  Any constructive suggestions?
<Id10T> Mathuin, have you tried playonlinux?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I'm running 11.04
<pyfon> installed ubuntu 10.10 on an asus 1001p eeepc for dual booting with windows 7, wifi sees connections but won't connect, wifi icon just keeps searching, any help?
<adam61> ActionParsnip, thanks for the tips, they helped. i still can't run flash for longer than about three seconds, but at least my computer isn't freezing up anymore. i'm going to try tntc's suggestion about flashplayer square and/or chrome and see if that fixes it.
<Mathuin> Id10T: No.  What does it do?
<osmosis> any way to fix the issue where xchat-gnome channel joins fail because authentication happens second?
<bobweaver> Cajun_Lan_Man, are you on it roght now?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> no.  I am on another laptop.  I've got the d600 right next to me though.
<ActionParsnip> adam61: there is also minitube which plays the vids without the need for flash
<Id10T> Mathuin, it auto configs all dependencies for windows programs through wine, give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> Cajun_Lan_Man: use a wired connection and get full updates
<Mathuin> Id10T: certainly worth trying.  Installing it now.
<bobweaver> Cajun_Lan_Man, please plug in the cat5 cable to the d600
<adam61> ActionParsnip, really?! that sound great. how can i try that out?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> ActionParsnip: I already went ethernet and got full updates.
<ActionParsnip> adam61: its an app like any other in the repos.
<ActionParsnip> Cajun_Lan_Man: good, helps stuff a lot. If you run:  sudo lshw -C network    what is the product line
<bobweaver> Cajun_Lan_Man, do a dmesg | grep b43 see any errors
<ActionParsnip> adam61: instead of asking like that, try researching a little, you will learn more
<bobweaver> also what are the numbers that are in red   lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<bobweaver> by the 14e4
<Id10T> <Cajun_Lan_Man> google is your friend: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1621331
<bobweaver> Cajun_Lan_Man, also check rfkill list all
<froes> hi guys i have put an alias into my ~/.profile, but the terminal never loads it. here is my .profile http://pastebin.com/YSLrqJjj
<froes> i mean, the .profile runs but the alias is not set
<pyfon> installed ubuntu 10.10 on an asus 1001p eeepc for dual booting with windows 7, wifi sees connections but won't connect, wifi icon just keeps searching, any help?
<MethedMan> currently booted with ubuntu livecd.  i am staring at GParted trying to merge two partitions.  any ideas on how to merge two partitions?
<adam61> ActionParsnip, ok, sorry i'm just completely exhausted - i've been doing this pretty much for over fifty straight hours. it seems all i've been doing is researching for hours before i ask questions that i'm completely clueless about.
<adam61> time for bed lol
<Id10T> pyfon, google search your model and ubuntu wifi driver
<Cajun_Lan_Man> ActionParsnip: it's a broadcom card it seems
<FroztIkon> I have a question about sharing network connections. My win machine doesn't report an ip address like 192.168 etc. What can I do to change this so I can set port forwarding on my win machine?
<ActionParsnip> Cajun_Lan_Man: broadcom make many cards, which model chip?
<Id10T> methedman, install gparted to a live usb, i use it that way all the time
<ActionParsnip> pyfon: what interface does:  sudo iwlist scan | head     say is the wireless one, examples are:  eth1, wlan0, ar0
<Cajun_Lan_Man> ActionParsnip: BCM4306
<MethedMan> Id10T: i booted running ubuntu live from a usb now and am using gparted.  not sure how to merge two partitions though.  it does not seem like an option
<pyfon> ActionParsnip: wlan0
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Cajun_Lan_Man
<ubottu> Cajun_Lan_Man: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bobweaver> Cajun_Lan_Man, any errors on the dmesg | grep b43
<ActionParsnip> Cajun_Lan_Man: the wired link will make this a LOT easier
<bobweaver> Cajun_Lan_Man, any errors on the dmesg | grep b43|/wl ?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> bobweaver: it's telling me ERROR: you must go to *weblink* and download the correct firmware.  I thought the "Additional Drivers" took care of that kind of thing.
<MethedMan> I have two primary partitions that i want to merge
<bobweaver> Cajun_Lan_Man, rfkill list all any thing blocked ?
<Id10T> MethedMan, I dont think I have been able to use all of the features of Gparted via ubuntu live and the way I usually do that is to grow a partition.
<ActionParsnip> Cajun_Lan_Man: get on the wired and run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install b43-fwcutter
<MethedMan> Id10T: what do you mean grow a partition?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> bobweaver: nothing is blocked
<Id10T> MethedMan, by merge a partition, do you mean you have data on two partitions that you want to combine?
<ActionParsnip> pyfon: could try wicd
<bobweaver> Cajun_Lan_Man, you need to re-install the firmware-b43-installer
<bobweaver> not the mods for the b43 \
<MethedMan> Id10T: I have one partition with data that i want and another partition with windows (that i deleted).  i want to make this space available to the ubuntu partition.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> ActionParsnip: bobweaver: running the command now.
<escott> MethedMan, open gparted delete the partition you don't want and grow the other one
<Cajun_Lan_Man> ActionParsnip, bobweaver, I'm still getting "device not ready (firmware missing)" in the networking module......thingy.  Reboot?
<Id10T> MethedMan, I see, what I mean by grow a partition is to take an existing partition and some empty space, then expand the existing partition.
<bobweaver> Cajun_Lan_Man, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748245&page=5     post #44
<intok> Id10T so not the version in the repo then?
<Mathuin> Id10T: no luck with playonlinux, my app isn't included there. :-(
<Id10T> MethodMan, only thing is, there can't be a partition inbetween the empty space and the partition you wish to grow.
<Id10T> Mathuin, sorry man, thats too bad, playonlinux has had everything I ever needed.
<MethedMan> escott: Gparted is telling me that my partition status is: "Busy (At least one logical partition is mounted)"
<MethedMan> it also has a "key" next to this partition
<olsen1> hi, im getting kernel: eth0: auto-negotiating... is there a workaround for this?
<escott> MethedMan, you can't do this with your mounted / partition. do it from a livecd
<Id10T> MethedMan, like I said, you need to install gparted to a usb, dont open it through ubuntu live it will always give you that error
<MethedMan> escott: i am running the live cd though
<Mathuin> Id10T: No problem, I'm glad to learn about something new -- it might fix my next problem. :-)
<MethedMan> Id10T: how do i install it to a usb
<escott> MethedMan, then check the output of "mount" in a terminal
<Id10T> MethodMan, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<escott> MethedMan, you don't need the usb if you have the live cd
<MethedMan> Id10T: i am running ubuntu live via USB
<Id10T> escott, I think he is trying to grow a partition on his main drive, I have tried to do this before using the ubuntu live cd but always got the error he is getting. If he uses Gparted directly, no error
<cablop> i have to admit
<MethedMan> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608149/
<cablop> regardless i cannot use the official nvidia driver, the experimentar 3D support on that old MX440 is pretty good
<squonk> has anyone here used wubi to install?
<cablop> squonk i avoided it
<squonk> oh man that's how I installed it.
<Id10T> same
<squonk> that's how I got here
<MethedMan> Id10T: so how do i use Gparted directly?
<squonk> Seemed liked a way to get started.
<cablop> well, what's your question about it?
<squonk> okay... as a learning platform. it's okay. but eventually I want to install a build on a dedicated box.
<cablop> squonk: well this is most the try ubuntu before installing it for real
<squonk> kk
<squonk> Well I'm loving it so far.
<cablop> squonk but i started with ubuntu before the live CDs so when live cds came out i stick tieh them :)
<HarrowedAU> And you'd love it more without Unity I'm sure.
<squonk> Unity?
<cablop> squonk, anyway i'll suggest you to use a dual boot for a while
<squonk> That's what I am doing cablop
<Id10T> MethodMan, download this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/ and use ubuntu's startup disk creator
<HarrowedAU> On bootup, click your name and down the bottom choose Ubuntu (Classic)..
<cablop> mmm squonk unity is that think that has some sort of docker wannabe at the left and less menus
<squonk> ahhh!
<jupitreas> hello, can anyone tell me how to set my touchpad to use two fingers tap as a middle click?
<squonk> kk
<cablop> but we, the old school love the old gnome, despite we are hating their making ous lifes harder with each new release
<Id10T> jupitreas, what version of ubuntu?
<squonk> okay so this release I loaded with wubi
<jupitreas> 11.04
<squonk> yep
<HarrowedAU> jupitreas; You have to know for certain if your touchpad is multitouch compatible.
<squonk> that's the version
<squonk> it's gnome
<bobweaver> jupitreas, what version of ubuntu?
<squonk> I didn't care for kubuntu
<squonk> :)
<jupitreas> to clarify - its gnome and i know that the command synclient TapButton2=2 works
<jupitreas> but i dont know how to make it run automatically every time i boot
<Id10T> junpritreas, in the search, type mouse, then change the setting
<cablop> jupitreas: afaik you need to install a package to manage mouses... don't remember the name, but it is in the ubuntu software center
<bobweaver> type in mouse in the search then toch pad then enable two finger
 * squonk goes back to reading the whitepapers.
<cablop> squonk unity is built reusing gnome things, it is gtk, either, but, you'll love the classic interface, anyway
<Id10T> ok I'm off...
<squonk> danke cablop. Appreciate ya!
<cablop> squonk: in fact, and to be sincere, i tried unity on my netbook, and tried the classic gnome, classic gnome gives me much more on that small screen that what unity gave me... my sister hates me cause because unity she has no more desktop cube anymore in same netbook xD
<Cajun_Lan_Man> bobweaver: Well I tried installing firmware-b43legacy-installer, but some subprocess installed postinstallation script returned error exit status 1.
<Alam> #medan
<squonk> I find gnome to be a more stable interface with this toshiba satellite
<bobweaver> Cajun_Lan_Man, reboot try again
<bobweaver> shout down I mean
<cablop> squonk then you'll love compiz on classic ubuntu too xD
<squonk> hehe I'm fairly excited.
<crlcan81> When I log out and log back into a session the sound driver, autodetected, won't allow access to plug&play drivers, or certain other features. Have to restart completely to restore the features.
<uRock> what is the command that outputs all installed programs?
<squonk> honestly this laptop was good...but now... it's so stable it scares me.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> bobweaver: looking at the details, it shows "Not supported card here (blah blah) Use b43 firmware. This is just for the b43legacy driver. Aborting.
<cablop> squonk be careful, a new system has new challenges and different frustrations, be ready to face them
<squonk> which means I should have come to the party a lot sooner.
<squonk> OMG you aren't kidding took me two hours to get my video sorted.
<cablop> squonk haha
<squonk> I started out with an old zenith laptop with DOS. 3.3+
<skypce> hi , i have this error when unplug a usb external hd with a custom kernel:Kernel Panic - Not Syncing: Fatal Exception in Interrupt . can you say me what module i need enable in .config before compile kernel? thank
<squonk> god I just dated myself!
<Klevi> Question: How to i change external drive permissions to allow other users to R/W to them?
<Gibby> just installed natty on my wifes dell d430 laptop, no luck on getting the wireless to work, it is a broadcom 4311, any hints?
<bobweaver> Cajun_Lan_Man, take your time and read it all (the link )
<squonk> So I'm going to take er slow. But I do have empty boxes to "play" with.
<cablop> squonk, in brief, i hate when linux makes me have a hard time when i need to dfo simple stuff i aleready know works with ease in windows, but, in the other hand, i feel pretty confident than when i solve a problem i know what i am doing, or at least can research, and fix instead of hack the system
<uRock> what fun would it be if it were easy
<cablop> cablop what windows does that machine came with?
<squonk> well by profession I am a hardware and network tech.
<squonk> So I have to study up the OS that I work on.
<squonk> I'd LIKE to be proficent with linux
<squonk> ergo I am here.
<squonk> :)
<ameriserf> huh
<ameriserf> ubuntu is awesome
<squonk> I love it so far
<uRock> permit tcp any any eq telnet
<w0ng> #ubuntu doesnt make you proficient. makes u lazy :)
<squonk> Just a lot of bloody reading. heh
<squonk> lol true, w0ng
<uRock> what is the command which outputs all installed programs?
<cablop> squonk, if your windows in that toshiba is not vista or win7 you can combine them in some interesting ways
<squonk> crude it's win7ultimateSB
<squonk> dang
<cablop> sigh
<squonk> it's a 64 bit archy, but I'm running 32
<Klevi> Question: How to i change external drive permissions to allow other users to R/W to them? [2nd and final postng]
<uRock> which is better, ultimate or professional?
<cablop> well, just one hard disk in the machine?
<squonk> she runs hot enough as is
<squonk> mmmhmm
<squonk> 360gig
<Logan_> !ot | uRock
<ubottu> uRock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uRock> ouch
<squonk> I only know Ultimate SB
<squonk> I can't comment
<cablop> uRock: they're the same thing, just name and way to aquire them afaik
<squonk> lol
<squonk> I have a friend at MS?
<squonk> Another thing
<squonk> No one is gonna hassle me with a pure linux system
<squonk> I like that it's stable
<squonk> guys I've yet to reboot it's day three
<squonk> lol
<cablop> ok, squonk, with just one disk and taking care of booting the system with no usb attached to it you can manage to use Virtual Box to launch a real installed linux inside your windows
<squonk> actually it's a duel boot
<cablop> that way you can run the ubuntu directly or virtualized, meaning you are not going to miss your linux even being in windows
<squonk> asks me which OS I want
<uRock> Logan_, thanks for calling me out for dropping into a conversation, which was already going
<squonk> oooooo
<qin> !enter | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<squonk> sorry I see what you are sharing.
<qin> !ot | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<squonk> dang that's awesome.
<cablop> squonk, i used to dualboot and run the real linux in vm whn i needed
<squonk> so with xp it's possible?
<skypce> hi , i have this error when unplug a usb external hd with a custom kernel:Kernel Panic - Not Syncing: Fatal Exception in Interrupt . can you say me what module i need enable in .config before compile kernel? thank
<squonk> I'll do the research, cablop
<cablop> qin iḿ telling him how to run the same ubuntu either real or virtual, iḿ talking about an ubuntu setup on an specific computer, go back and read if you doubt
<squonk> I'm old school too.
<Sonja> how do i disallow other users exept admin from being able to mount or navigate my 2 other hdd media?
<cablop> squonk with xp is possible even having different real hard drives
<squonk> nice
<squonk> I log my chats so your words aren't being lost.
<squonk> I'm still tripping on all the crazy apps, cableop
<uRock> Sonja, change the top directory permissions to 700, then only you can see what is within them
<squonk> er cablop
<Sonja> yay
<cablop> my setup was dual boot xp and ubuntu, if i needed the ubuntu while on xp then i just started the vm and accessed that linux, win7 has a problem and it is it loads disks in different order each startup making vbox loose reference of the drive ubuntu is on
<Flynn> HI.  I'm trying to share an internet connection with windows xp wirelessly.    I think I "forced it" by editting my ad hoc connection and inputing a stsatic IP and making the gateway the IP of the LAn connection.  But i have no internet still.  I'm using a Dell desktop with Xp that's connnected directly to a belkin router.  (the router's wireless signal is too weak and making my internet slow.)  And I'm tryying to connect my gateway net-
<Flynn> boook with ubuntu  10.10 wirelessly to my desktop and share its ethernet connection using a usb wireless adapter on the desktop.
<qin> Sonja: I think it has something to do with group plugdev
<cablop> squonk: my setup was dual boot xp and ubuntu, if i needed the ubuntu while on xp then i just started the vm and accessed that linux, win7 has a problem and it is it loads disks in different order each startup making vbox loose reference of the drive ubuntu is on
<cablop> squonk, but if you use only one disk, then, it is ok, no way to load it in disorder xD
<squonk> on this laptop I just have the internal.
<squonk> no option for larger, BUT
<cablop> squonk: disk size?
<squonk> I was playing with the idea of erm.... ditching the stock drive and going to
<squonk> heeh
<uRock> Flynn, I think you need to configure XP to have those capabilities
<squonk> solid state 128gig
 * roar waves
<squonk> just a thought.
<squonk> current drive 360 gig
<cablop> squonk well, drooling
<drudge> hi roar
<squonk> man they got em at Fry's for under 2 bills, cablop
<cablop> i wanted a SSD 128 GB, but too expensive... then somebody gifted me a 320 Gb then i forgot about the SSD xD
<MethedMan> trying to create an extended partion with gparted in ubuntu live.  extended partition is not an option.
<squonk> ahhh you were blessed
<squonk> but still we gotta have SUMFIN to dream about, yus?
<Flynn> uRock I think i did it right.  It makes the ad hoc connection.  The lan connection is shared.  And I can connect to it, I just don't have internet.
<uRock> MethedMan, how many partitions are there already?
<cablop> but the 320 Gb is not SSD
<squonk> nor is mine
<squonk> I believe is SATA
<cablop> anyway my netbook with that disk is running like a desktop computer with ubuntu xD
<uRock> Flynn, that has to be configured on XP for it to work as a router
<squonk> see that is what I'm lovin
<squonk> this toshiba was one of their top end, with all the bells and stuff
<uRock> Flynn, I know that is made easy in W7, but not sure about XP
<MethedMan> uRock: less than 4
<cablop> squonk i am running ubuntu using full disk encryption, except for the boot partition, and performance is still nice
<squonk> ubuntu found and with a lil config uses ALL the toys!
<Cajun_Lan_Man> bobweaver: meh, I seem to be going backwards.  Now the wireless option has vanished from the network indicator.
<squonk> I lucked out.
<Flynn> uRock, What has to be configured?
<squonk> you guys have to mount, research drivers, compile.
<bobweaver> is your dmesg error gone ?
<squonk> I haven't learned that yet.
<michael_> hello
<cablop> squonk one step at a time
<michael_> anyone on
<squonk> aye, cablop
<yuvateja> what is the command for creating passwd for super user
<bobweaver> Cajun_Lan_Man, is the dmesg error gone is rfkill list all     anything blocked
<cablop> i suggest you to use virtualbox and test test test ubuntu things until you get it
<uRock> Flynn, there needs to be an app on XP that allows it to work like a router to switch packets from one NIC to the other
<mneorr> hi, I have one quick question: I've installed a SSD (x25m) and before that I've alligned the partitions using the older boot.
<mneorr> by default it was 255 H/ 63 S
<squonk> virtualbox like a programmer's sandbox, correct?:
<qin> yuvateja: You should avoid doing so.
<darkstarbyte> Will Ubuntu ever use i686?
<Flynn> uRock ok, I hope such a thing exists.
<cablop> squonk virtualBox creates you a virtual computer inside your operative system, you can run another operative system inside it
<mneorr> and I think I've changed it to 32/ 32 . After installing Ubuntu I see in fdisk again 255/63. Is that possible?
<squonk> basically a virt machine that you can treat like the real deal, however if you crash it... you lose nothing.
 * squonk grins
<yuvateja> qin: i want do nmap commands on super user
<qin> yuvateja: sudo nmap
<squonk> I'm currently wanting to tweak wireless access
<cablop> squonk, well, playing hard with virtualbox you can use real disks instead virtual ones, xD so, don't break those ones, but by defasult you use virtual disks
<michael_> whats up with google
<squonk> for when I travel, you understand.
<uRock> Flynn, something like this maybe? http://www.homenethelp.com/ics/ics-install-netxp.asp
<qin> yuvateja: or, sudo -i (to open root shell)
<yuvateja> qin : i want to create passwd for super user
<Cajun_Lan_Man> bobweaver: the dmesg doesn't seem to do anything now.
<squonk> okay I can make ubuntu create a virtual system
<uRock> michael_, what's you question?
<qin> yuvateja: It is not supported here.
<squonk> allowing me to "experiment"
<Cajun_Lan_Man> its like the wifi card is gone now
<michael_> never mind
<michael_> im out
<squonk> oh that happened with my kubuntu install
<cablop> squonk dunno how vbox do network bridges... but i use a winxp inside a vbox, on top on that ubuntu on that netbook... when i turn on the wireless... i got registered both systems in the WLAN xD, like connectiong two computers but just one WLAN just one WLAN login
<squonk> no clue, Cajun I just reinstalled.
<squonk> ooo sweet!
<yuvateja> qin: anybody who knows normal user password can acess the super user.
<bobweaver> Cajun_Lan_Man, what about rfkill list all
<Cajun_Lan_Man> it only shows bluetooth
<squonk> oh that's sic
<squonk> *imagines the possibilities.
<cablop> yuvateja: very very old school, willing to run root directly?
<uRock> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sosaited> When I try to run firefox 4 from the extracted tarball on 10.10, I get "./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<qin> yuvateja: Nope, only sudoers can elevate to root.
<Sonja> uRock: chmod 700 Folder/ ?
<uRock> Sonja, that looks correct
<bobweaver> Cajun_Lan_Man, go back to the therad and post lsmod and dmesg
<cablop> yuvateja: not recommended on debian ubuntu, because sudo protects you, but if you know what you are doing...
<xangua> !fx4 | sosaited
<ubottu> sosaited: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<cablop> yuvateja: `sudo -i` will start for you a root shell, then type password there and you are done
<uRock> Sonja, you may have to chown it if you haven't already
<Sonja> ok
<mybox> Howdy
<Cajun_Lan_Man> bobweaver: Thanks for taking the time.
<cablop> yuvateja: sorry is passwd not password
<duli> does ubuntu work in a mac mini?
<chunder> Chromium is better anyway
<uRock> duli, it should
<bobweaver> Cajun_Lan_Man, been there got a d610 sitting next to me also
<uRock> duli, run the liveCD/USB and see how it works
<sosaited> xangua, I don't want to upgrade my 3.6 yet. The ppa method upgrades that AFAIK
<darkstarbyte> Will Ubuntu ever use i686?
<cablop> duli yup, test with a live CD|usb
<Cajun_Lan_Man> well I have a newer D520 (using it now) and it's doing fine.  Just wanting to breathe some new life into the D600
<duli> yes, ok, but I don't have the computer yet to test… tks anyway!
<MrWade> Hello
<uRock> hi]
<MrWade> I really had to barge in here like this I know its extremely rude so I'm going to apologize in advance, but is there anyone in here thats pretty skilled with PHP?
<duli> MrWade: why not go to #php?
<cablop> MrWade: not a PHP guru, maybe you can find them in the php channel
<MrWade> It's invite only...
<Sonja> sudo chown -R myname Folder_name/
<cablop> nope, afaik
<Sonja> like that?
<xangua> !register | MrWade
<ubottu> MrWade: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cablop> MrWade: right... dunno when thay did that,
<cablop> MrWade: go ##php instead
<cablop> xangua iḿ registered and got same restriction, pretty weird
<MrWade> thank you
<sosaited> Can anyone tell how to run Firefox 4 alongwith 3.6 on Ubuntu 10.10? When I try to run firefox 4 from the extracted tarball on 10.10, I get "./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Barnabas> sosaited, the firefox version you extracted reference a shared object (dll in windows) that do not exist
<cablop> sosaited be sure you are running the firefox of that folder
<deena> Hi
<Barnabas> sosaited, try to set your LD_Library_path to fit
<cablop> sosaite you can also try adding this param,eter --no-remote when launching it
<sosaited> cablop, I am running from that folder.
<sosaited> Barnabas, Where can I set that ? :s
<cablop> check you are using ./firefox inetad of just firefox, also
<dustin_> is there a direct line to developers where I can make a comment that might get read by someone who can make a real change in the 11.04 installer?
<cablop> but afaik you don't need to set anything else if you donwloaded a ready to use tarball
<szal> dustin_: file a bug or comment on an existing one
<Barnabas> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:<path>
<Barnabas> to add to your linker path
<sosaited> cablop, I am using "./firefox-bin" . "./firefox" alone opens the older already installed 3.6 I have
<aperson> how to select fastest apt mirror via terminal?
<dustin_> szal, I dont think its a bug its a feature deletion
<sosaited> Barnabas, There is one /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.17/libxul.so and one in 3.6 directory
<dustin_> szal, as in they removed  a feature i use when installing
<cablop> sosaited then run it ./firefox --no-remote -P and create a new profile then relaunch it this way ./firefox --no-remote -P new_profile_name
<szal> sosaited: why use 2 versions anyway?  you could get the Mozilla PPA & install FF4 from apt
<cablop> sosaite and if that even keeps failing try the whole command `./firefox --no-remote -P new_profile_name -a new_profile_name`
<cablop> szal, i was doing that here, due to some addons not ready for ff4, then i run ff4 and swiftfox 3.6 using different profiles
<cablop> aperson you need to edit sources.list then update again
<sosaited> szal, I want to try it out a bit before I upgrade
<dustin_> has anyone here had any luck with esata style hard drive docks?
<Sonja> can i chown and chmod 700 a folder in ntfs?
<cablop> sosaited, then use the command i told you, but you are going to need a different profile, you don't want to mess your current one
<aperson> cablop➽ I know how to do that, I said I wanted to find the fastest server
<Sonja> 770
<herp> so I've set up a vpn tunnel that works with http, ctcp, ping and all... but I can't connect to it via ssh once it's connected.  any ideas on how I can remedy this?
<herp> and by connect to it, I mean by internal lan
<rumpel_> aperson, as far as i know, synaptic has this feature
<sosaited> cablop, Yeah now it ran FF4. Thanks a lot.  Maybe it was messing up because I already had 3.6 open
<aperson> rumpel_➽ and I'll repeat what I said, I want to find the fastest server via a console
<aperson> for my system that has neither synaptic nor a gui
<cablop> sosaited, yup, that was, and i suggest you to make a custom ssh, you dfon't want to launch your default ff 3.6 by mistake with the ff4
<cablop> sosaited, you dfo it once, and you'll upgrade your profile making it maybe unusable for the old ff3.6
<yuvateja> plese give nmap optons for os detection
<herp> or maybe - someone know why i can't connect to IRC servers once the vpn tunnel is active?
<JuNeX> hello! can i ask what is the equivalent of itunes in ubuntu 10.10?
<MethedMan> when installing, what is the significance of "mount point" for creating a partition?
<xangua> JuNeX: rythmbox, amarok, banshee and a large etc
<cablop> herp, maybe you are setting a gateway via the vpn, and because your real gateway is one and the vpn is another you cannot reliably make a route in the network, but it is just a supposition
<MethedMan> also, how can i assure that there is not a partition created for a "swap"
<cablop> MethedMan: the place that partition will be placed in the whole filesystem
<cablop> MethedMan: a swa is almost always a partition
<MethedMan> cablop: any way to disable swap from getting installed?
<sosaited> cablop, Whoa whoa. I don't want to do that. My precious profile is 3 years old migrated from pathetic windows days man . I have to do what?
<MethedMan> cablop: if i want to reserve say 25gb for the OS on one partition and 150 gb on another partition for everything else, what would be the best way to go about doing that
<cablop> MethedMan: dunno why yu don't want a swap, but you can manually partition the disk so don't make one
<MethedMan> swap slows down the system and i have enough ram that swap is never actually needed
<derp> MethedMan, Ubuntu uses swap for hibernation.
<MethedMan> derp: good call
<JuNeX> xangua, a very large thank you! :D
<cablop> MethedMan: swap barely slow down my netbook, and i have few ram on it... anyway you'll need a swap partition to be able to hibernate
<rumpel_> MethedMan, it doesnt slow down your system, except it has to be used
<derp> I have a monster amount of ram (16gb), i doN,t mind swap space
<orugasam> hi
<orugasam> what is cif single chip for webcam?
<MethedMan> is it a good idea to have the OS on one partition and everything else from the /home directory on another?
<tacomaster> i am trying to make a c++ program and that used some bash commands in it i have to use #include <stdlib.h> right?
<rumpel_> MethedMan, absolutely
<derp> Yep
<cablop> anyway MethedMan what i do is the following, i make a boot partition, then a swap partition, 2x or 2.x size of ram, as i said to be able to hibernate, then 25 GB partition for system, then the rest for something called /data
<cablop> MethedMan: then i log as root, and move /home inside it, and you can either mount with a bind or symlink the /data/home to the /home
<MethedMan> cablop: so how should i install?  should i customize or go with default to start?
<cablop> MethedMan: i also use to move the /var/www inside that other partition, and also move mysql databases, postgresql databases and so on
<MrGizmo757> i have a question.  i have the Xine and vlc plug ins installed in firefox. but when i click a video Link for a wmv or a quick time movie. it wont play on the webpage. i have to right click and tell it to open in New tab for it to work.  is that Normal? if Not is it easy to correct?
<rumpel_> MethedMan, customize it, if you feel confident enough
<cablop> MethedMan: i always do manual partition, and i use minimum those 4 partitions i told you
<kubu2> tacomaster: why bash?
<cablop> MethedMan: how many ram do you have?
<MethedMan> 4gb
<MethedMan> 8gb seems large for swap
<cablop> MethedMan, do you sleep or hibernate the machine?
<MethedMan> both
<afeijo> "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU." what that means? I have to use ubuntu 32 bits?
<cablop> then you need the swap
<cablop> 5 GB or 6 GB should be fine
<cablop> for the swap
<bastidrazor> afeijo: that is exactly what it means.
<afeijo> damn
<MethedMan> cablop: how would you recommend organizing the partition?
<tacomaster> kubu2: to be honest im just messing around with c++ code who knows maybe ill make something worth messing with :P
<nit-wit> another upgrade from mav to unity squeaky clean, it does happen;)
<afeijo> bastidrazor, I have a brand new dell server, how can that not be 64bits?
<erfgvthbynjurgik> Where can i report a ubuntu bug?
<Unknown> DCC SEND omgflamingbbqsteakswithpwnsauce!?
<cablop> MethedMan: give me some seconds i'll type it all
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<MethedMan> cablop: awesome
<TekJess> ?DCC SEND "trolololololololololololololololol" 0 0 0
<afeijo> uname -a tells me that my server is running in 64 bits, so how cant I install a vbox desktop 64 bits?
<Pirsch> Hi all. If I transfer a video from Ubuntu to my TV or to my mp4 player, the video doesn't play. If I do it from Windows it works fine. In PCLINUX there's an app you can install called 'task-multimedia' which solves the problem. Does Ubuntu have something similar or the same?
<tntc> wow.
<herp> :/  once I start my vpn connection - I can no longer ssh to that box from my internal lan. Any ideas on how I can remedy this?
<cablop> MethedMan: suggestion is: 1st partition primary /boot 100~250MB; 2nd partition primary swap 5~6GB; 3rd partition primary / 25 GB; 4th partition extended, 5th partition logic /whatevernameyouwantforit 150GB (or so)
<ackt1c> herp add exceptions
<ackt1c> dynamic exceptions
<herp> ackt1c: to what?
<ackt1c> i forget unix
<ackt1c> outgoing ip dynamic exceptions
<ackt1c> look it up
<ackt1c> that will help you ssl telnet
<ackt1c> don't stress over it though
<ackt1c> its small fries
<sosaited> cablop, Can you please tell what exactly you suggested I should do so I don't lose my 3.6 profile :)
<xangua> Pirsch: if is not in repository, get the sources an done
<cablop> MethedMan: reasons, boot placed at beginning of the disk, meaning no problems to boot it on any board, because bios can reach it, swap the closest possible to beginning of disk, according to my OS teacher at university this is the fastest part of a mechanical hard drive, and last partition in an extended... make things easy if you need to resizze move them
<Pirsch> xangua: sorry, I don't quite understand. I've installed and updated through medibuntu and installed ffmpeg.
<erfgvthbynjurgik> Where can i report a ubuntu bug?
<nit-wit> erfgvthbynjurgik, join launchpad I think
<bastidrazor> !bug | erfgvthbynjurgik
<ubottu> erfgvthbynjurgik: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pyfon> tried dozens of solutions, still can't get wireless to connect after selecting my wifi connection on EEE PC 1001P on Ubuntu 10.10
<pyfon> any help?
<cablop> sosaited ok... mmm first backup it xD, then create a custom .sh file that launch that firefox 4 using explicitly the other profile, put the lnes i gave you inside it for that remember the --no-remote, that is needed to start a firefoz not related to the running one, the -P profile name to tell  it what profile to run... and -a profile it's an obscure parameter, afaik it makes linux believe...
<cablop> ...you are runnig a firefox identified as profile not as firefox... but it's reliability is somehow... well... it seems to work nice on ff3.x but seems useless in ff4
<helloc> Hi, I have a domain registred at Gandi.net, is it possible to configure this domain to use it for xmpp ? thank you
<herp> ackt1c: yea nothing much really came up.  I'm not sure you got what i was looking for either.
<afeijo> bastidrazor, maybe I need to enable something, like the VT, into my vbox?
<herp> ackt1c: lets say I have BOX1 with an active vpn connection via pptp.  i want to ssh from box2 to box1 via my internal LAN to *use* that active VPN connection
<MethedMan> cablop: is there something i am missing in ubuntu?  it will not let me customize the partition at all.
<bastidrazor> afeijo: what does uname -m output?
<afeijo> bastidrazor, x86_64
<nit-wit> MethedMan, do you have th swap off
<nit-wit> *the
<MethedMan> cablop: i went to "new partition table" and am trying to "add" and nothing is happening
<gerardo_> #undernet
<cablop> MethedMan dunno, if you selected ubuntu to do it for you, then it is doing for you, go one step back and select manual partition
<cablop> ah, ok
<froes> hi has anyone used congruity for logitech harmony  remote control?
<html_inprogress> hi
<tntc> afeijo: oh, I bet you don't have the virtualization support enabled
<tntc> afeijo: what brand of CPU is it?
<cablop> it could be, it happened to me, that i was not selecting the right row in the gui before saying create a new partition
<afeijo> tntc, intel
<helloc> Hi, I have a domain registred at Gandi.net, is it possible to configure this domain to use it for xmpp ?
<froes> i still get that it is not possible to find devce
<orugasam> sombody knows how make work a kolke cam with 6 leds and microphone in ubuntu 10.10
<cablop> it could be, it happened to me, that i was not selecting the right row in the gui before saying create a new partition MethedMan
<orugasam> ?
<tntc> afeijo: I think if you open /proc/cpuinfo, it'll tell you what extentions the processor has
<tntc> afeijo: I think VT is the one you're looking for
<afeijo> hey IOAPIC is off in my vbox! I need that on right?
<cablop> afeijo, not really
<tntc> afeijo: I dunno. VBox usually tells you what you need for 64-bit, so maybe?
<tntc> cablop: I thought it was required for SMP or 64-bit or something
<tntc> afeijo: the extention you're looking for is "vmx" btw
<michael_> hello
<michael_> hope i keep my name
<cablop> afeijo, tntc afaik the necessary think is to expose the pae to the guest
<MethedMan> cablop: what is the point of the 4th and 5th partitions that you specified?
<tntc> afeijo: It'll be in the "flags" section
<afeijo> vmx and pae presents in flag section
<tntc> cablop: if it's 64-bit, you don't need PAE
<cablop> 5th partition is a logical insside the extended 4th partition,  just ease of future maintenance of the disk
<nebket> hello
<afeijo> PAE is on, APIC is on, still error when I try to install ubuntu desktop x64 :(
<cablop> tntc you need to enable it on the VM to make the gust 64bits runs well
<afeijo> damn
<tntc> afeijo: can you reboot the box? It might still be disabled in the Bios
<Sylvie> hi, my ATI HD 5500 is heating up at 81oC and the computer is idle... what's up with that? I followed the Natty guideline and just installed the most recent ATI drivers (11.5) from ATI's web page, but the fan is running and the card ever heating
<nebket> hi
<nebket> hi
<afeijo> tntc, only tomorrow morning I could do that
<michael_> hello
<michael_> neb
<nit-wit> no hellos ask the question kids.;)
<tntc> afeijo: bummer. I dunno how to check if it's enabled in the BIOS without a reboot either :/
<pyfon> tried dozens of solutions, still can't get wireless to connect after selecting my wifi connection on EEE PC 1001P on Ubuntu 10.10, any help?
<nebket> MSG
<MethedMan> cablop: should the swap be logical or primary?
<nebket> +MSG
<nebket> agape
<nebket> @msg
<afeijo> I'll try again tomorrow or just install the 32 bits one
<Sylvie> MethedMan, it doesn't make any difference
<cablop> afeijo there's an option that says it exposes the memory or processor allocation of the host to the guest, dunno remember the exact words, you need to enable them in order to make 64 bit oses run inside the vm
<gerardo_> long while without connecting to IRC!
<nit-wit> nebket, do you have a problem?
<Sterist> should swap partitions be aligned to MiB or none?
<nit-wit> Sterist, none is okay
<cablop> MethedMan: do you know the difference between primary and logical, right? in brief the first three are all logical
<nebket> judging by your name nit-wit, um...
<nebket> yes, is it possible to log into a windows terminal session inside firefox?
<nit-wit> nebket, juding by your lack of being able to make a full sentence mmmmmm.;)
<nebket> (just curious)
<Sylvie> anyone know how to set the video card power mode to "low" for an ATI Mobility Radeon HD on natty??
<cablop> MethedMan: in the partition table i suggested you, swap is primary
<Sylvie> I'm just trying to lower my video card's temperature :(
<tntc> Sylvie: are you using fglrx or the Radeon driver?
<nebket> I already know how to log in another way with remote desktop but I was wondering of firefox will work
<Sylvie> tntc, the Radeon driver (the official xserver-* + the driver from ATI's website
<cablop> nebket you are just shortenning things or talking about something so obscure... what are tyou trying to do?
<MethedMan> cablop: the first three are primary i thought.
<cablop> MethedMan: right
<MethedMan> how is performance affected if a partition is primary or logical cablop
<nebket> I am not being obscure. like the big cheese said "Penguins are always curious, so is linux"
<cablop> MethedMan: physical drives just allow 4 partitions, but thereś a trick, an extended partition is a partition able to hold many other partitions, the downside is no logical partition is bootable
<nebket> ahem, anyways
<cablop> MethedMan: no performance problem, it is just how you can find the partition
<nebket> AHEM
<nebket> AHEM
<Jordan_U> Sterist: I would expect that alignment of swap partitions would be even more important than with normal filesystems.
<cablop> MethedMan: logical partitions cannot be bootable, because old bios cannot go beyond the first 4 partitions
<Sylvie> tntc, ...
<nebket> excuse m...
<nebket> i was won..........
<MethedMan> i do not see an option for making an extended partion cablop
<tntc> Sylvie: the AMD Catalyst display driver, downloaded directly from AMD.com?
<nebket> seriously mate, yuk, methedman, ew
<cablop> Methed then create the last as logical and ubuntu will make the extended for you
<Sylvie> tntc, hmm... yes :)
<cablop> MethedMan: then create the last as logical and ubuntu will make the extended for you
<nebket> change your nickname
<rww> nebket: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter.
<MethedMan> nebket: why?
<Sterist> jordan_u WWJD ? (-_o)
<nebket> its stupid
<cablop> nebket: try reformulating the sentence, this is what i wanted to mean, i didn't understand your issue, because your sentence seemed too confude for me
<nebket> anyway, sorry rww that I went offtopic
<Jordan_U> Sterist: ?
<Sterist> jordan_u what would you do?
<nebket> but I was wanting to know if it is possible to have a remote session on a windows server using firefox
<pyfon> tried dozens of solutions, still can't get wireless to connect after selecting my wifi connection on EEE PC 1001P on Ubuntu 10.10, wifi icon just keeps searching, any help?
<MethedMan> nebket: great reason.  do you what it means?
<Jordan_U> Sterist: I would align to 1 MiB.
<nebket> (windows server 2003, R2)
<rww> nebket: go ask the ##windows folks; whether they have web browser-based terminal services is not something we'd know.
<tntc> Sylvie: I'm not sure, but I think you have to enable it on the ATI control panel
<MethedMan> cablop: i think i want there to be 150gb dedicated to /home
<cablop> nebket use putty instead if what tyou just need is a terminal
<MethedMan> cablop: should i make this logical partion mount at /home ?
<cablop> nebket i don't get the part involving firefox there
<Sterist> jordan_u you mean 1mb before, 1mb after, and set align to mb?
<tntc> pyfon: what kind of wireless card?
<MethedMan> nebket: do you *know what it means?
<Sylvie> tntc, where is that? I don't have the ATI Catalyst control panel anywhere.... even though I installed the driver... the commanded ended with a bunch of lines :)
<Jordan_U> Sterist: Align to 1 MiB.
<pyfon> tntc: Athereos
<nebket> how old are you?
<cablop> MethedMan you can, but you then have to leave some things like /var/www or databases in the root system, but if that'sok it is the simpliest way to do what you want
<rww> nebket: again, #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter please.
<tntc> Sylvie: hrm... I'm not sure about that one. Is there a version of FGLRX in the offical 11.04 repos yet?
<rww> tntc: fglrx has been in Ubuntu's repositories for years.
<Jordan_U> Sterist: How much space you have before and after only matters in so much as you end up with 1 MiB alignment for the start.
<nebket> fine, i'll p*** off then
<pyfon> tntc: AR8132 Fast Ethernet to be exact
<tntc> rww: yeah, but has it WORKED?
<Sylvie> tntc, I think so, yes
<tntc> pyfon: that's a wired nic, isn't it?
<MethedMan> cablop: so should i make another logical partition with say 10gb for /var/www ?
<tntc> pyfon: did you find that with lspci?
<Sylvie> should I use fglrx instead of the official amd driver?
<pyfon> tntc: woops, wrong copy-paste, it's a AR2427 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<tntc> Sylvie: fglrx supposedly /is/ the official amd driver, just packaged for Ubuntu, so I'd say yeah
<cablop> MethedMan: but only if you concern a lot about running a web server in your computer, same for the databases, if not, then just ggo ahead with the /home one
<rww> tntc: about as well as fglrx usually does.
<Sylvie> tntc, the natty release said that AMD didn't release their driver soon enough and it couldn't be packaged for Natty (unity) on time, so they recommanded using the AMD.com official driver... i'm confused
<Sterist> jordan_u could you PM me what's in your /etc/fstab?
<tntc> Sylvie: see, that's what I was afraid of.
<Sylvie> :)
<MethedMan> cablop: i do some basic web hosting.  where are mysql databases located?
<Sterist> jordan_u there's an error in mine that didnt clear earlier
<tntc> Sylvie: what does "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i fglrx"  return?
<Jordan_U> Sterist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608179/
<tntc> pyfon: are there any error messages in dmesg or anything like that?
<q0_0p> can anyone help with 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<tntc> pyfon: and does your network use WPA2?
<MethedMan> i ran the "find" command and see it in /var, /usr, and /etc
<pyfon> tntc: yes with WPA2
<pyfon> tntc: I mean yes to your WPA2 question
<Sylvie> tntc, ... interesting... : [    15.260] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx" \n [    15.274] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fglrx
<Sylvie> tntc, I'll reboot now and see if it solves anything (installed fglrx)
<tntc> pyfon: there appears to be an open bug about that. Supposedly a fix has been released. But you might have to upgrade to 11.04 for it
<tntc> Sylvie: before you do
<cablop> MethedMan: well... to move mysql to another partition is somehow complicated
<Sylvie> tntc, ?
<tntc> Sylvie: do the same thing, except change fglrx to radeon
<Sterist> jordan_u seems yours has the mention of an error too.... seems that's more along the lines of "error handling" than an actual error
<Sylvie> tntc, there's a lot of lines :)
<tntc> Sylvie: can you pastebin them?
<Sylvie> tntc, hmm.. sure
<pyfon> tntc: I upgraded to 11.04 and same thing happens, also I had wifi working in 10.10 before upgrading to 11.04, but went back to 10.10 now nothing
<tntc> pyfon: very odd...
<MethedMan> cablop: i am not currently doing any work with mysql but will be learning it in a class in the fall
<Sterist> jordan_u my swap partition keeps going bad after a reboot... stays good on hibernate / resume but reboot kills it
<Sylvie> tntc, http://pastie.org/1908104
<cablop> MethedMan: i think then make the /home partition a little smaller then reserve some space to other things in the future
<pyfon> tntc: am I doomed? not sure how to trouble shoot this any further
<nit-wit> pyfon, have you plugged the puter
<MethedMan> cablop: so i should leave free space?  will this automatically be partitioned as primary/extended
<pyfon> nit-wit: plugged the puter?
<cablop> you can partition that later or extend home
<nit-wit> pyfon ethernet
<pyfon> nit-wit: I'm connected to ethernet now
<cablop> MethedMan: for flexible partitioning LVM will be nice, but if your new to linux, this ould be asking you to swim in unknown waters, so just leave that not partitioned, it is not going to harm
<tntc> pyfon: I wouldn't say you're doomed
<Sylvie> tntc, ... so? what does it say?
<tntc> pyfon: one thing to try would be dropping to wep or open network, just to see if it works
<nit-wit> pyfon, col
<nit-wit> *cool
<tntc> Sylvie: your fan is cranking like crazy because you're using the open source "radeon" driver rather than the closed-source fglrx driver
<tntc> and the open source radeon driver doesn't have power managment yet.
<nit-wit> pyfon, you can have wicd without removing the ubuntu network manager
<tntc> Thus your GPU is running full tilt, and your lap is probably on fire.
<Sylvie> tntc, ok... what do I need to do to fix this?
<tntc> Sylvie: well, the driver you downloaded /should have/ fixed it. So I'd try rebooting, to see if fglrx works now
<Flynn> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 on a net-book.  I would like to share the internet connection my desktop has with my net-book.  I've been pouring over countless websites and have found no configuration for my ad hoc network on the Ubuntu side where the Ubuntu computer isn't the one with the ethernet connection.  Basically, how do I edit my connection so that Ubuntu  gets internet from the wifi connection its connected to.
<tntc> if not, we'll troubleshoot the driver issue
<tntc> Sylvie: as in , the issue installing it
<Sylvie> tntc, do I need to remove any package to make *sure* fglrx is used?
<tntc> Sylvie: I don't /think/ so, but I can't say for sure. Who knows how finnicky the fglrx driver is?
<Sylvie> tntc, alright, testing now
<cablop> MethedMan: i have to go
<tntc> Sylvie: are you on a different computer?
<Sylvie> tntc, no :) brb
<tntc> pyfon: did you try with no wep?
<tntc> Sylvie: Good luck!
<Jordan_U> Flynn: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/10/16/video-fedora-10-connection-sharing/
<MethedMan> cablop: thanks for your help.  anything else i should know in the meantime?
<tntc> pyfon: with no WPA2, rather?
<Jordan_U> Flynn: Or maybe I misunderstand. What OS is running on the Desktop?
<cablop> MethedMan: but if you made the latest partition logical, you'll have no rpoblem to add another logical partition in the future...
<MethedMan> cablop: thank you
<cablop> MethedMan: no, ubuntu installation will care of the rest from that point, maybe asking you a few things
<Flynn> Jordan_U:  XP
<pyfon> tntc: I'm about changing it to wep then going to try
<Jordan_U> Flynn: No idea then. It's something that I would expect should be properly configured on the side of the machine doing the sharing. Try asking in ##windows.
<tntc> pyfon: if it works with WEP, try WPA1. If it works with that, leave it at WPA1, because WEP is easy to crack.
<Sylvie> tntc, the good news is that the video is fine, the bad news is that it's still hot :(
<tntc> Sylvie: do the same "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" but this time paste the whole thing.
<tntc> Sylvie: To pastebin! Not to channel! XD
<tntc> Sylvie: I figure that's obvious, but I want to be safe.
<Flynn> Jordan_U  I can connect to my ad hoc network fine.  I just don't have internet with that.  It seems (for once) windows is doing it's job.
<MethedMan> i encrypted my "home" drive and am having trouble accessing it from another ubuntu install.
<Sylvie> tntc, of course :P
<RealOp> anyone kow if nvidia HDMI sound is working in pulseaudio on natty?
<MethedMan> not sure how to login in and decrypt it
<Id10T> does anyone know how to clone ubuntu after it has been customized?
<Jordan_U> Flynn: Windows needs to route packets to the interent, and advertise itself as a default gateway via DHCP.
<Flynn> Jordan_U what method should I put for IPv4 settings?
<tntc> Id10T: Clonezilla does a decent job, thought I think for unix-like drives it does a direct disk to disk image
<Sylvie> tntc, http://pastie.org/1908146
<Id10T> tntc, thanks a million
<Sylvie> tntc, looks like fglrx is still not loaded
<tntc> Sylvie: yup. fglrx is still not properly installed. Try the installer from AMD.com one more time and see what the errors are
<pyfon> tntc: didn't fix the issue
<Sylvie> tntc, k
<tntc> Id10T: you're quite welcome :)
<tntc> pyfon: I actually swore out loud when I read that :/
<selig5>   +.
<Jordan_U> MethedMan: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<pyfon> tntc: I've been swearing outloud ever 5min with this issue
<tntc> pyfon: I bet. I feel your pain. I had the same stuff with a broadcom card. But I have something for you to try! Use wicd instead of network-manager and see if it works.
<pyfon> tntc: currently installing wicd, hope this works
<Sylvie> tntc, http://pastie.org/1908154
<ubuntuQ>  Hi guys
<ubuntuQ> I have a problem with networking
<tntc> pyfon: is there anything in dmesg?
<tntc> pyfon: related to wifi?
<ubuntuQ> I can't get it to start basically
<Sylvie> tntc, was it installed or was there an error? I find the message not too clear
<tntc> Sylvie: there was an error. It looks like glibc caught something
<Sylvie> :/
<pyfon> tntc: it just says "ndiswrapper (mp_reset:64): wlan0 is being reset" over and over again
<Peddy> my /etc/grub.d is empty, what package should I reinstall to repopulate it?
<djr013> ubuntuQ: What type of connection are you trying to establish?
<austinbv> where are the settings for the new dock/launchbar hidden?
<Sylvie> tntc, alright, I'll try one last thing and hope it will resolve the issue :) bbiaw
<ubuntuQ> djr013: so basically, I run /etc/init.d/netwoking start and it says Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start networking networking stop/waiting
<tntc> Sylvie: do you have ia32-libs installed?
<tntc> pyfon: NDISWRAPPER?! That's not right...
<tntc> pyfon: that card is supported by ath9k, I thought...
<Jordan_U> Peddy: grub-pc
<ubuntuQ> So it's a wired connection, wicd says I'm connected, but can't browse or ping anything
<pyfon> tntc: so what do I need to do?
<Sylvie> tntc, don't think so
<tntc> Sylvie: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide
<ubuntuQ> Plus, my card is named eth2
<Peddy> thanks Jordan_U, dpkg search wasn't working for some reason.
<tntc> Sylvie: check that bit out. there are some packages you need to install.
<KM0201> ubuntuQ: are you hooked to a router?... does your router show you connected in the manage section?
<tntc> pyfon: well, try this: lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<tntc> pyfon: that should tell you if the ndiswrapper module is loaded
<ubuntuQ> KM0201: oh yes, I totally have perfect connection
<Jordan_U> Peddy: dpkg -S only searches packages you already have installed. apt-files search is for packages you don't already have installed.
<ubuntuQ> another computer works perfectly
<pyfon> tntc: I get "ndiswrapper           184207  0 "
<KM0201> ubuntuQ: can you ping the other machine on the network?
<tntc> pyfon: "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper" should remove it
<tntc> pyfon: then "sudo modprobe ath9k" should install the right driver.
<Peddy> Jordan_U, ah, that explains it. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> Peddy: You're welcome.
<megalinux> oieee
<Sylvie> tntc, I was on the right track (I uninstalled xserver-ati-* :))
<tntc> Sylvie: you shouldn't /have/ to do that, IIRC
<pyfon> tntc: ran both those commands, nothing ouputed, is that expected?
<tntc> Sylvie: but the important bit is the prerequisite packages
<tntc> pyfon: yes.
<megalinux> don't understand yours
<tntc> try your wireless now
<Sylvie> tntc, well, yes, I'll just run these commands (less wget since I already have that 76MB file)
<tntc> Sylvie: k!
<tntc> pyfon: also, see if iwconfig says anything
<megalinux> i from brazil
<ubuntuQ> KM0201: I'm running it basically in a vm, but can't ping the router nor the host
<tntc> pyfon: "iwconfig" in a console should show up with wlan0 or something
<ubuntuQ> but other linux vm's with the same configuration work perfectly
<megalinux> helṕ me
<KM0201> ubuntuQ: you're running it "basically in a vm" or you're running it "in a vm"..
<ubuntuQ> in a vm
<ubuntuQ> sorry
<ubuntuQ> it's a full installation
<megalinux> peolple
<tntc> !ubuntu-br
<megalinux> people help my system not open
<tntc> huh. what's the thing for sending someone to brazil support?
<megalinux> yes from brazil
<KM0201> ubuntuQ: if you can't ping the router nor the host, then there's something going on w/ your vm set up... what virtual software are you using?
<pyfon> tntc: "lo        no wireless extensions. eth0      no wireless extensions." with iwconfig
<tntc> megalinux: #ubuntu-br I think!
<ubuntuQ> KM0201: vmware
<ubuntuQ> workstation
<Jordan_U> !br | megalinux
<ubottu> megalinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tntc> Jordan_U: thanks! :)
<Jordan_U> tntc: You're welcome :)
<KM0201> ubuntuQ: i don't have any experience w/ vmware, but you need to go through the network settings on vmware... thats the only logical explanation
<thegoodcushion> Good afternoon, Ubuntu people
<tntc> pyfon: so it didn't detect the driver...
<alastair_> I'm backing up an old hard drive and copying about 300GB of files. It had about 50GB left when I got a kernel panic and now I want to resume the copying. Is there a way to do this in Ubuntu? (A don't copy if file already exists but copy all files that don't already exist argument?)
<ubuntuQ> KM0201: it's using same configuration as the every other vm, but it doesn't work
<tntc> or rather, the driver didn't detect the card. But it should for that model! Weird.
<pyfon> tntc: also no connections are showing up anymore in wcid, when they were before i removed ndiswarpper
<megalinux> #ubuntu-br
<megalinux> #ubuntu-br
<tntc> pyfon: well, if you're using NDISWrapper for that card, you need the windows driver to plug into NDISWrapper
<ubuntuQ> but if there's an easy way to change the upstart script to use eth2 instead of whatever default name it has to start networking or change eth2 to the name upstart uses
<tntc> megalinux: "/join #ubuntu-br"
<bsajsb> Hi, I have a problem with graphics drivers. Ubuntu leaves artifacts on screen. I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and got this problem. Help ?
<thegoodcushion> reinstall graphics drivers
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: have you done that
<megalinux> "/join #ubuntu-br"
<tntc> megalinux: no quotes. no "
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, how do I do that ?
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: what graphics card do you have?
<pyfon> tntc: I guess thats what I had a few minutes ago, because i was at least able to pick up networks
<megalinux> tntc não consigo
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, Radeon Mobility X1400
<thegoodcushion> Does anyone know what the command is?  For nvidia it's sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<megalinux> apt-get install ? como faço
<alastair_> I'm backing up an old hard drive and copying about 300GB of files. It had about 50GB left when I got a kernel panic and now I want to resume the copying. Is there a way to do this in Ubuntu? (A don't copy if file already exists but copy all files that don't already exist argument?)
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, Thats I shall try that.
<tntc> pyfon: ok. try rmmod ath9k and then modprobe ndiswrapper
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, *thanks :)
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: then type sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle  to get the Catalyst Control Center, if you want that
<megalinux_> how do I run my linux kernel?
<thegoodcushion> megalinux: you are running it
<pyfon> tntc: ERROR: Removing 'ath9k': Operation not permitted
<tntc> pyfon: sorry, you have to "sudo rmmod ath9k"
<nit-wit> megalinux, what do you mean
<megalinux_> what?
<nit-wit> megalinux, the kernel in what circumstances?
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, it is being automatically installed as dependency (is that okay?)
<Sterist> if anyone in here uses xubuntu, could you please join the #xubuntu channel too :( the entire channel is away
<Israfel> Anyone here having issues with flash cookies not working on Ubuntu?
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, after installing fglrx, restart? or should it already be using the new correct graphics drivers ?
<tntc> megalinux_: http://ubuntu-br.org/
<piyushmishra> is there someway to pause the script in the middle of an upgrade?
<Snakkah> The "Sound Recorder" application is giving me this strange output when I try to run it: Could not create the GStreamer GConf audio recording element.Please install the 'gconfelements' plug-in from the 'gst-plugins-good' module.Verify that the installation is correct by running  "gst-inspect-0.10 gconfaudiosrc" and then restart gnome-sound-recorder.
<nit-wit> Israfel, I clear mine every session.
<megalinux_> shut your mouth, do not understand what he says. I'm from Brazil and I just want a help
<Corey> megalinux_: Please keep it civil.
<Snakkah> What's going on here?
<Snakkah> o.O
<tntc> pyfon: I'm not too familiar with ndiswrapper...
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: log in again
<MethedMan> civility please
<nit-wit> megalinux_, who are you talking to tab a nick so we know
<pyfon> tnct: understandable, at this point I'm just not sure what to do
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, okay.
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: actually restart just to be sure
<Israfel> nit-wit, yeah, I deleted my folder, but now it doesn't save any of them. Every time I log in I have to reenter my hulu, google, facebook, etc info.
<tntc> megalinux_: Desculpe! Eu não falam Português. It is tough to translate.
<nit-wit> Israfel, are you running in private?
<rww> which is why we have channels like #ubuntu-br and #ubuntu is English-only ;P
<Israfel> nit-wit, What do you mean? Incognito?
<tntc> rww: right, but he is having difficulty joining them. There is a language barrier to helping him join as well.
<nit-wit> yeah
<Israfel> nit-wit, Nope, and it's broken for both Firefox and Chromium
<Israfel> nit-wit, I see the saved folders, but neither browser loads the flash cookies to restore any session after I close the browser.
<nit-wit> Israfel, if you look in the preferences-privacy for FF is it set to remember
<megalinux_> I speak the way they want as well ... you need nick guides that also can speak in Portuguese, you guys in our country are welcomed
<Israfel> nit-wit, I primarily use Chromium and it doesn't have an option for flash cookies yet. So at least it should be loading them.
<jmcantrell> are there "applets" in unity? looking for some sort of system monitor
<rww> !br | megalinux_
<ubottu> megalinux_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<basix_> hey folks. does anybody know an application similar to Mac OSX's spotlight ?
<nit-wit> Israfel, I don't use chromium but it has a area to set cookie activities
<pyfon> tntc: just wanted to let oyu know I restarted and now i'm able to connect, no clue what fixed it lol
<megalinux_> how do this? and where?
<nit-wit> *an
<rww> megalinux_: as ubottu says, type /join #ubuntu-br
<rww> in the same box you're currently typing messages in
<Israfel> nit-wit, I didn't change the settings when it started doing this. All I did was delete the fodler that had the cookies. it's still saving the cookies, but not loading them.
<tntc> pyfon: XD Awesome! does lsmod | grep ath9k return anything?
<HarrowedAU> Would someone mind asking the bot about Firefox 4 PPA? I can't recall command
<rww> !fx4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<tntc> pyfon: also check for ndiswrapper again
<HarrowedAU> Thanks rww
<rww> hrm, doesn't Ubuntu 11.04 do firefox 4?
<nit-wit> Israfel, have you run the arrow in the right end of the http window to reload the page and see if they work
<rww> looks like
<HarrowedAU> rww; yes .. But unsure if it's latest stable (of the dev team)
<rww> !ff4 =~ s/Current versions of Ubuntu/Versions of Ubuntu before 11.04/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<nit-wit> Israfel, thats FF not sure of chromium
<pyfon> tnct: nothing for ath9k, "ndiswrapper           184207  0"  for ndiswraper
<megalinux_> how do this? and where?
<Israfel> nit-wit, yes, I can leave the page and come back and it's still active, but if I close the browser and reopen it, it won't log me in.
<megalinux_> not understand
<tntc> pyfon: funky. it's using NDISwrapper still.
<rww> megalinux_: in the place you are typing now, type /join #ubuntu-br
<HarrowedAU> There is no natty package on the PPA :( So no point
<Israfel> nit-wit, Testing FF now.
<pyfon> tntc: but at least it works...should I just leave it alone? also should I keep wicd or network manager?
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, the problem still stays. The artifacts on screen have not changed after reinstall and restart.
<Sylvie> tntc, well, I finally have my ATI Catalyst center :) I had to activate the ATI driver in jockey then update the ATI driver from the generated .deb package (from the page your provided)
<nit-wit> Israfel, if you go there cold, it does let you login if you reload then and try does it.
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: then they're probably not from that driver
<nit-wit> Israfel, reload mens while still on the login page, don't leave
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: could you pastebin a screenshot?
<megalinux_> but I tried and get nothing
<nit-wit> Israfel, I meant does not login sorry
<tntc> pyfon: We got a saying where I come from: "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!" :)
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, when I try aticonfig  it says "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<tntc> Sylvie: is it quiet and cool now?
<Sylvie> tntc, the window movement is not as smooth, but web scrolling is not choppy, and the 3d test works... and fan is *finally* silent :) (well, a lot more than what it used to be!)
<tntc> Sylvie: for smoothness, see if you can turn on sync to vblank
<Sylvie> tntc, sensors doesn't return the GPU temp anymore :(
<Israfel> nit-wit, Not sure what you're asking. Seems FF doesn't work either.
<tntc> Sylvie: not even in the control center? that's a bummer.
<afroman> hi. I can't read dual layer dvds, why?
<Peddy> how can I set the tty resolution?
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: hang on I'm working on it
<alastair_> megalinux_, você pode conectar a #ubuntu-br?
<megalinux_> when I am invited to # ubuntu - I do br?
<megalinux_> posso sim
<megalinux_> mas como faz isso?
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: reboot and tell me when you're back in
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, I reboot my computer before.
<nit-wit> Israfel, when your on a web page, you can click on the http and hit enter to reload can you if you don't get in try that.
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: are you on 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<afroman> can somebody tell me why my pc can't read dual layer dvds?
<alastair_> megalinux_,  Escreve "/join #ubuntu-br".
<Israfel> nit-wit, You want me to reload the page while still at the page?
<megalinux_> aqui aonde estou digitando mesmo
<megalinux_> ?
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, http://i.imgur.com/K0nSx.png The screenshot. 32 bit ubuntu on Toshiba Satellite series laptop.
<nit-wit> Israfel, I have to do this with Igoogle alot it wont show the name untill I reload the page
<nit-wit> Israfel, YES
<alastair_> megalinux_, sim
<tntc> Sylvie: you should see the boat I'm in. I have a laptop with NVIDIA Optimus. Thank God for Bumblebee. Martin Juhl is the man.
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: type fglrxinfo and tell me the output
<afroman> anyone?
<tntc> Sylvie: I'm still waiting for power managment as well, but it's really promising.
<rww> alastair_: thanks
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, "Segmentation fault"
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: God damn.
<nit-wit> afroman, is it a dual reader dvd  reader
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: reboot and try it again
<reedyseth> afroman: perhaps it is not a dual layer reader
<Israfel> nit-wit, Everything works as it should so long as I don't close the browser. When I open my browser, all the webpages that I'm supposed to remain logged in on are at login screens.
<Sylvie> tntc, actually, vsync is better on :P ... what's Bumblebee?
<afroman> nit-wit: ya
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, okay. Rebooting now.
<afroman> nit-wit: it's even a dl burner
<nprice> reedyseth: all dvd drives should be able to read dual-layer
<tntc> Sylvie: oh, it's supposed to be on. I was making sure you had it on :)
<nit-wit> Israfel, thats my best
<nit-wit> afroman, is it palying one side
<nit-wit> *playing
<reedyseth> nprice: i'm just guessing may be he has an old one
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, no segmentation fault if I run the command with sudo
<afroman> nit-wit: what do U mean 1 side?
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: what's the output?
<tntc> Sylvie: Bumblebee is a project by this guy to make NVIDIA Optimus work on Ubuntu. I can to optirun32 or optirun64 and run apps on the NVIDIA card rather than the intel one. He's still working on integrating power managment, otherwise I'd just have to turn the intel card off.
<nprice> Reku: no, i mean *EVERY*
<nprice> err
<tntc> er, the NVIDIA card off.
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, nothing
<nit-wit> afroman can the dvd paly at all
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: type sudo aticonfig --initial
<nprice> reedyseth: no, i mean *EVERY* - all dvd movies are dual-layer... ALL
<kaushal> I have upgraded to 11.04 on Dell Vostro 1014 Laptop, keyboard does not work,only the USB Mouse works fine.Not able to type anything using the keyboard.Any known issue ?
<afroman> nit-wit: nope
<tntc> Sylvie: I had a laptop with a similar video card before, and they are making progress in the FOSS radeon driver, but it's still... rough
<Israfel> There's 1 billion websites that explain how to delete flash cookies, and zero telling you how to enable them.
<nit-wit> afroman, cool just phishing for clues.;)
<Sylvie> tntc, it's all good news :) I sell Ubuntu all around me, and it saddens to see video problems :(
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<afroman> nit-wit: not at all... it doesn't even find the dvd
<reedyseth> nprice: so then his dvd reader doesn't work
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: okay.  Try purging and reinstalling fglrx
<nit-wit> afroman, how about any disc?
<Sylvie> tntc, thanks again. I'll be back when I need some more help :)
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: so completely remove fglrx, reboot, then install again and reboot
<tntc> Sylvie: no problem! Good luck!
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, okay
<Sylvie> thanks!
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: are you on 11.04 by the way?
<afroman> nit-wit: other discs work fine: dvds, cds,...
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, yes on 11.04
<thegoodcushion> ok.  The screenshot looks like it
<afroman> nit-wit: actually I havent tried blu rays
<nit-wit> afroman, the dvd work on other computers?
<afroman> nit-wit: ya. it works even on win7 on the same pc
<nit-wit> afroman, now see that is key information.;)
<nit-wit> ;)
<nit-wit> lets go to google
<Zeeofu> Can I install ubuntu or any linux distro on Macbook pro 13" 2011
<thegoodcushion> Zeeofu: yep
<thegoodcushion> Zeeofu: 10.04 or 11.04 would both work well
<_Rix> hey is it possible to edit a file from terminal
<nit-wit> afroman, I don't see much I wonder if it just the disk what is the disk manufacturer
<i_is_broke> _Rix, yeah, i would think so. should just be able to cd to the dir. and go from their.
<nit-wit> afroman, probably does not matter since you have it working in W7
<_Rix> without having to open an editor, i_is_broke
<afroman> nit-wit: media range
<i_is_broke> ah, thats like important info. lol
<_Rix> :P
<i_is_broke> _Rix, what type of file?
<_Rix> a text file
<i_is_broke> ugh and no editor?
<_Rix> yeah :S
<_Rix> is there a command
<HarrowedAU> Bah! Wish there was a apt-get update plugin enabling you to only grab lists older than 24 hours or so :(  Probably is and I'm being lazy?
<i_is_broke> can you copy it to a flash and put it on one that will?
<_Rix> sory what i_is_broke
<nit-wit> afroman, the only thing I saw was memorex as a not good disc but that is their opinion. sorry man.;)
<MethedMan> i am booting from the 11.04 live usb and it appears not to work.  says there is an "unknown keyword in configuration fiel"
<MethedMan> *file
<MethedMan> anyone else get this
<i_is_broke> _Rix, do you have a flash drive that you can copy it too, and put on a computer that will let you use an editor?
<afroman> nit-wit: it dont matter what brand, any dl dvds don't work
<afroman> nit-wit: not on Ubuntu anyway
<bsajsb> thgoodcushion, removed fglrx and rebooted, installed fglrx and rebooted. No improvement. sudo aticonfig "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<_Rix> well that isn't what i want, i misinterpreted what you said i_is_broke
<_Rix> i have a text editor but i want to edit a text file frmo terminal
<_Rix> is there no such command
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, removed fglrx and rebooted, installed fglrx and rebooted. No improvement. sudo aticonfig "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<nit-wit> afroman, well I guess thats a good warning I use usb stuff I have netbook
<Peddy> after setting a custom tty resolution, my screen is blank when booting. how can I fix this?
<pedroleone> anyone familiar with the boot process? I'm working on a machine where I don't have much info and at bootup, after grub, i'm getting some init: errors like "failed to spawn udev main process: unable to execute: no such file or directory"? any idea ?
<tanath> anyone know how to fix winetricks giving 'sha1sum mismatch'? deleting winetricks cache folder didn't help
<HarrowedAU> Add xorg-edgers ppa to your list and update.. ATI drivers from their PPA seem to kick ass
<afroman> nit-wit: U mean U have Ubuntu running from USB?
<nit-wit> afroman, not at the moment, but medai and such, a thumb will run better then a disk, or faster
<i_is_broke> _Rix,  my google fu is not that good this week. you might want to look. cause all i come up with is how to open one with an editor.
<nit-wit> afroman, the OS
<pedroleone> i didnt see anything in the var log messages and did force fsck and it looks good
<afroman> anybody else want to give it a try? can somebody explain to me why I cant read dl dvds on UBUntu?
<nit-wit> afroman, I didn't catch your use of the disk I assumed media.
<nit-wit> afroman, is it that you can't boot that dvd
<afroman> nit-wit: ya
<thisisweird> yo
<i_is_broke> afroman, have you installed the codecs?
<nit-wit> afroman, is that a yeah to boot
<afroman> i_is_broke: what codecs?
<i_is_broke> lol, ok
<reedyseth> afroman: is that problem only with an specific disk o any dvd?
<thisisweird> yo anyone in here real
<nit-wit> no we are all bots
<i_is_broke> !dvd | afroman
<ubottu> afroman: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reedyseth> we are bots
<afroman> nit-wit: it can't read the dvd.... U don't even see that the dvd is in or not
<nit-wit> afroman, that is in a ubuntu install no disk seeen
<nit-wit> 8Is
<thisisweird> I know ur bots
<afroman> thx ubottu
<reedyseth> afroman: I guess ubottu answer your question
<afroman> thx nit-wit
<nit-wit> we serve the humans until we are smarter
<i_is_broke> sorry, let me back up a min? what type of dvd?
<nit-wit> arno prob
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, anything else I could do ? The problem remains.
<nit-wit> afroman, no prob
<tanath> anyone know how to fix 'sha1sum mismatch' from winetricks? deleting winetricks cache folder didn't help
<i_is_broke> ok never mind.
<afroman> i_is_broke: dl dvds
<thisisweird> yo someone help me get this tracker off my mbr
<tanath> afroman, are you sure the drive supports DL DVDs?
<i_is_broke> ya, you need the restricted codecs.
<nit-wit> thisisweird, what tracker
<danielcg25> Can anyone recommend a good 3.5" HDD enlosure with USB 2.0 and FireWire 800 for under $60?
<thisisweird> I have bt4 loaded no harddrive
<nit-wit> ooh lala
<thisisweird> and still spiked
<afroman> i_is_broke: ya I got the link from ubottu, I'm reading it now
<i_is_broke> ;)
<nit-wit> thisisweird, it is grub-legacy
<orugasam> hi
<gigah> hello
<orugasam> alguien habla español?
<orugasam> hi gigah
<gigah> un poco
<reedyseth> que necesitas?
<i_is_broke> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<orugasam> i have a problem with mi webcam
<thisisweird> like im that dumb to not know who im chatting with if someone actually can see this give me some help
<nit-wit> thisisweird, is not booting ?
<gigah> thisisweird: what you need?
<thisisweird> what not booting
<thisisweird> need this hacker off my pc
<gigah> what do you need help w/?
<nit-wit> thisisweird, back track 4
<thisisweird> wanna be hacker doesnt deserve that tittle
<thisisweird> yup
<thisisweird> supposed to be
<thisisweird> but its ubuntu
<i_is_broke> track them down and shoot them.:D
<disappearedng> can anybody help? I can't do apt-get install anymore http://paste.pocoo.org/show/389694/
<thisisweird> 3.?
<danielcg25> THE N WORD IS
<danielcg25> "No pie"
<thisisweird> plan on it
<danielcg25> sorry................
<thisisweird> theres no pipe cause theres no hd duh
<nit-wit> thisisweird, and it is not booting?
<thisisweird> man some people are special
<i_is_broke> me i would just reboot and change passwords. and then change ip settings.
<thisisweird> i got firestarter but its manipulated
<tanath> anyone know how to fix 'sha1sum mismatch' from winetricks? deleting winetricks cache folder didn't help
<thisisweird> shows master0
<i_is_broke> just reboot the modem or router or whatever.
<gigah> stupid question: is x chat what i should be using for irc on gnome?
<thisisweird> winedoors i cant get out and after i finally do it doesnt matter since the hd isn't deployed
<gigah> is xchat-gnome any better?
<nit-wit> gigah, you can load it and remove so try it out.
<i_is_broke> thisisweird, have you rebooted the modem or router or what have you and then change the settings?
<thisisweird> nice try
<thisisweird> i have tryed it all getting a real pc and blowing up my attackers thats a promise
<nit-wit> I wouldn't bother helping thisisweird  t is obviously a waste of time
<reedyseth> gigah: sometimes is not that is better, is what you like
<thisisweird> most are in this room
<thisisweird> lol
<gigah> right right, i should not have used the word "better"
<disappearedng> can anybody help? I can't do apt-get install anymore http://paste.pocoo.org/show/389694/
<gigah> also not trying to start a flame war, but is there a popular/most widely used client?  e.g. windows = mirc
<thisisweird> lol
<gigah> disappeardng: have you tried apt-get clean
<thegoodcushion> bsajsb: sorry, I was lying down.  I'm more familiar with nvidia myself.  I reckon you should go to the Hardware forum on ubuntuforums.org
<i_is_broke> disappearedng, or reset it?
<gigah> and blowing out /var/cache/apt/*.bin?
<thisisweird> yo i cant get anything to install because of generic
<rww> thisisweird: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Notably, it is not for Backtrack Linux support (see #backtrack-linux) or random nonsense.
<disappearedng> gigah yeah I have
<thisisweird> a few apps i can but like i said its a null session
<thisisweird> no hd
<gigah> what does backtrack mean?
<disappearedng> I am trying to uninstall and reinstall
<i_is_broke> rww, ah that is true duh.
<disappearedng> I dunno
<i_is_broke> sorry
<bsajsb> thegoodcushion, okay. I will try the forum. Thanks.
<thisisweird> Wow
<gigah> disappeardng: and u tried reinstalling apt-get too?
<thisisweird> su-
<gigah> via aptitude
<thisisweird> takes controol
<thisisweird> cant install redhat
<rww> thisisweird: Have a nice day.
<gigah> is backtrack a diff distro or something?
<rww> gigah: It's an unofficial derivative of Ubuntu.
<gigah> do u think xubuntu would be too steep of a learning curve for a non-linux/newbie user?
<Phong_> hi all
<gigah> i have old hardware for my wife, ubuntu 10.04 LTS now, and she likes the speed
<gigah> im thinking xubuntu is the logical extension
<disappearedng> I followed the mac guide to do syndaemon -i 2 -t -d but then ubuntu is telling me No synaptics properties on device 'bcm5974'. (to disable the trackpad). What does that even mean
<gigah> im just worried about the 'user unfriendlyness' for a newbie
<gigah> does that make any sense?
<i_is_broke> disappearedng, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gigah> and dpkg-reconfigure --all
<gigah> but that will reconfig everything
<disappearedng> i_is_broke I reinstalled ruby 1.9.2 and everything works
<gigah> and is probably overkill
<disappearedng> are you talking about No synaptics properties on device 'bcm5974'.
<reedyseth> gigah: I feel confortable working with Ubuntu 10.04, the newers versions seems to be focus totally to the other operating system
<i_is_broke> disappearedng, no its to fix your apt-get problem.
<gigah> reedyseth: so no on xubuntu then?  stick w/ ubuntu?
<gigah> (another reason i choose ubuntu or say kubuntu is ease of googling answers)
<i_is_broke> i love google.:D
<i_is_broke> its my hero
<hudo> whats your alternative to ubuntu ?
<gigah> i love this channel, sometimes u need a human
<gigah> hudo: was asking about xubuntu for a newbie
<gigah> (wifey)
<i_is_broke> hudo, sorry. i dont have one.
<reedyseth> actually I haven't tried the newers version of kubuntu, but the newers version are trying to limit it o little
<i_is_broke> gigah, you got that right.lol
<gigah> reedy: what u mean?
<gigah> by 'limit'
<gigah> btw, chrome is SO stupid fast on 10.04
<gigah> im in love
<i_is_broke> reedyseth, you can do anything in ubuntu that you can do in the more pain in the butt ones. you just have to open a terminal and proceed.
<disappearedng> yeah apt-get is fixed
<reedyseth> I used to install the lamp server by synaptic and now you have to install an alternate programm to install this and other packages. Also you can't personalize the GDM as I used in the older versions
<i_is_broke> disappearedng, ;)
<gigah> disappeardng: what was the fix?!
<reedyseth> gigah: can you get my point?
<disappearedng> reinstalled ruby 1.9.2
<gigah> btw, apt-get dpkg was seg faulting on me yesterday, i ended up just doing a reinstall
<disappearedng> cause it was from anotehr PPA
<disappearedng> which had dep problems
<gigah> reedy: oh yes. on windows, i love xampp
<gigah> disappear: how did u konw it was ruby that was the problem?
<reedyseth> see you guys !!
<RenaKunisaki> anyone know why I seem to be missing glibconfig.h on my new install?
<quiescens> RenaKunisaki: is it supposed to come with glibconfig.h by default?
<RenaKunisaki> quiescens, I imagine so. my previous install (x86) had it, and various programs are failing to compile because of not being able to find it
<quiescens> RenaKunisaki: well, that particular header file should be in the package  libglib2.0-dev
<rww> which is not installed by default
<RenaKunisaki> yes, I have that installed
<gigah> in general: how do u look up which package a certain lib or header is contained in?
<quiescens> RenaKunisaki: then something isn't looking for it in the right place for some reason I guess
<quiescens> gigah: i usually use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<gigah> update LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<RenaKunisaki> yeah, I did just find it in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/glib-2.0/include/glibconfig.h but it looks like the compiler isn't looking there
<RenaKunisaki> /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gtypes.h:34:24: fatal error: glibconfig.h: No such file or directory
<gigah> rena: what are you using to compile?
<gigah> u updated your include and lib dirs in your IDE?
<gigah> (if using one)
<RenaKunisaki> just doing make on the command line
<gigah> ok so -I
<RenaKunisaki> trying to compile XChat at the moment
<gigah> and -L are updated?
<RenaKunisaki> where would those be set?
<gigah> on your gcc call?
<gigah> or g++ call
<gigah> your compiler call
<gigah> somewhere in your Makefile
<gigah> there should be a INCLUDE_DIR
<gigah> and/or LIB_DIR
<RenaKunisaki> ahh. I forgot to re-run ./configure when I moved it from the old system >.>
<quiescens> RenaKunisaki: yeah
<gigah> which will be a cvs or colon seperated list of dirs
<quiescens> RenaKunisaki: i was about to say, ./configure should complain about header files, not make
<gigah> oh heh
<RenaKunisaki> I'm having an issue with /etc/hosts too. basically nothing seems to be looking at it
<disappearedng> anyone familiar with syndaemon
<RenaKunisaki> I get an NXDOMAIN response back from my router and that's it, it gives up looking
<quiescens> RenaKunisaki: what are you using to look it up?
<RenaKunisaki> quiescens, `host akira` or other names defined there
<RenaKunisaki> gethostip works but nothing else seems to
<quiescens> RenaKunisaki: host won't work like that
<quiescens> RenaKunisaki: ping etc will
<RenaKunisaki> ahh
<quiescens> RenaKunisaki: host is DNS only
<RenaKunisaki> I see, I thought host would look there too
<gigah> that's funny, the "host" command doesnt look at the hosts file
<RenaKunisaki> thanks for all the help
<jmcantrell> anyone tried to create a launcher for xterm and tried to add it to the bar on the left?
<afroman> ubottu: hello again. libdvdread4 install didn't help.
<ubottu> afroman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<afroman> i_is_broke: hello again. libdvdread4 install didn't help.
<djr013> Does anyone have a minute to help me test 'nice'? It doesn't appear to be working properly for me, which hints at a kernel issue.
<ybtKyKVY> djr013: what kernel version?
<Gskellig> what is the easiest way to make an ISO and mount it on ubuntu?
<Gskellig> command line is ok/almost preferred
<afroman> i_is_broke: u still there?
<rww> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<djr013> ybtKyKVY: The latest normal 32bit. (2.6.38.9)
<rww> dunno about making them though
<ybtKyKVY> djr013: what's the issue with "nice"? If you start two processes from different terminals, the 2.6.38 autogrouping will probably make nice have no effect at first
<djr013> ybtKyKVY: I was not aware of 'autogrouping', I'll have to look into it. I discovered the issue running BOINC at nice 19 and having it take away processor time from other processes.
<djr013> seeing* it take
<jmcantrell> how can i add xterm to the left bar in unity?
<ybtKyKVY> djr013: yes, nice will only priorizise processes in the same process group. you can put boinc into a different process group and give it a smaller share to get a similar effect
<ybtKyKVY> djr013: you could also disable autogroup and everything should be back to normal. :) sysctrl kernel.sched_autogroup_enabled=0 or put it in /etc/sysctl.conf
<djr013> ybtKyKVY: Sounds complicated. :P Do you have a good reference on it within easy reach?
<DinVitamin> Is there a way to have grub automatically and immediately boot into the first option instead of waiting a few seconds?
<KyleB> Can some help me with proftpf?
<KyleB> *proftpd
<celthunder> KyleB: what's the problem (just got here sorry if you already stated it
<KyleB> I can't log in.
<DasEi> DinVitamin: yes, edit /etc/default/grub, then update-grub, both as root
<celthunder> KyleB: what's the authentication method anything show up in the logs? hosts.allow/deny/iptables setup right?
<MethedMan> is there a way to access the history from this channel, say from 4 hours ago
<KyleB> I'm not sure I'm very new to ftp.
<DinVitamin> DasEi: Thank you. Are there any other simple ways to improve boot times?
<Jordan_U> !logs | MethedMan
<ubottu> MethedMan: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Gskellig> ack
<Gskellig> what is the easiest way to make an ISO and mount it on ubuntu
<Falkon303> omg I can see text
<Falkon303> I was sure comcast completely blocked mirc
<DasEi> DinVitamin: yes, eliminate not needed services/daemons, startupapplicatipons or :
<DasEi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Gskellig> yay text
<RenaKunisaki> you are the one, Neo.
 * Falkon303 wipes forehead
<Gskellig> Falkon303, comcast doesn't block irc, if they did you can connect with the alternative ports
<ybtKyKVY> djr013: there are some nice explainations about autogroup somewhere on the internets but I don't know of any comfy howto for Ubuntu, especially for every boot
<Falkon303> @Gk - I couldn't see anyone else's msgs
<RenaKunisaki> I'd like to hope any ISP blocking IRC would be met with an angry mob
<Gskellig> I think freenode listens on a TON of ports
<DinVitamin> DasEi: What exactly do I change in /etc/default/grub?
<celthunder> KyleB: ok first off does it connect to the server? (do you get the auth prompt)
<Falkon303> I am convinced that facebook is just a stupid slow mirc
<Gskellig> 6665, 6666, 6667, 6697, 7000, 7070, 8000, 8001, 8002 for freenode
<Falkon303> seriously
<Gskellig> if an ISP blocked ALL those ports, it would be an outrage
<Jordan_U> !ot | Falkon303
<ubottu> Falkon303: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DasEi> DinVitamin: the two timeouts, set to 0
<Falkon303> 11.04 upgrade sucked for me btw
<Gskellig> best/easiest way to create/mount an ISO in ubuntu?
<Falkon303> buggy as... a bug
<DasEi> DinVitamin: the first DEFAULT lines handles which kernel boots
<KyleB> This is a message I get - Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
<Falkon303> the new scrollers are jacking up the windows controls too
<celthunder> Gskellig: fuseiso
<Falkon303> I rolled back to 10.10
<Gskellig> thanks celthunder
<Falkon303> and am way happy
<DasEi> Gskellig: sudo mount -o loop your.iso mountdir
<celthunder> Gskellig: theres a lot of ways to do it that's just one
<DasEi> !iso | Gskellig
<ubottu> Gskellig: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Gskellig> i'm aware
<Falkon303> weird thing is a flat install of 11.04 goes great apparently
<Gskellig> really that simple for iso files?
<Gskellig> just -o loop
<DasEi> y
<Gskellig> sweet
<celthunder> Gskellig: might need -t if it's not 9660
<Gskellig> is there a built in terminal command to make an iso?
<Gskellig> from /media/cdrom
<YankDownUnder> Gskellig, genisoimage
<KyleB> Celthunder: What should I be looking for in the logs?
<Falkon303> what sucked is even when I started Ubuntu 11.04 in classic mode, the interface still got jacked up
<celthunder> KyleB: access denied reason?
<KyleB> Celthunder: It says password incorrect.
<Falkon303> Has anyone experienced missing areas in fonts in ubuntu 10.10?
<Falkon303> namely in firefox?
<afroman> can anybody help me? my pc can't read dual layer dvds
<Falkon303> horizontal strips primarily
<Falkon303> I downloaded chrome because of it
<celthunder> afroman: do you have a dual layer drive?
<RenaKunisaki> Falkon303, that sounds like it could be a faulty GPU? any other graphical glitches?
<RenaKunisaki> horizontal stripes are a sign of GPU failure, but they'd usually be everywhere
<afroman> celthunder: yes I do... dl dvd burner/bd reader
<Falkon303> @ Rena, I am pretty sure it's not because I have seen others with the same problem and never experienced it before
<Falkon303> If I am on a different build it's fine
<YankDownUnder> GPU failure or badly configured graphics driver
<Falkon303> it's only in firefox
<sunny_> Can anyone guide me on how to download ubuntu 10.04 repository and how to configure client to pickup .deb package from that repository.
<Falkon303> how is that possible?
<Falkon303> not gpu if it's only in one browser
<RenaKunisaki> yeah, hardware/driver issues wouldn't be restricted to one program
<RenaKunisaki> could be Firefox. they added GPU acceleration in version 4 didn't they?
<Falkon303> I am running 3.6
<Falkon303> I thought it might be linked to subpixel smoothing
<RenaKunisaki> try 4? maybe they fixed it by then
<afroman> celthunder: U still there?
<Falkon303> nice idea rena
<phoe6> who creates a the group called 'nogroup' in ubuntu? How/when is it created?
<Falkon303> I just get very used to hating upgrading
<Falkon303> hahaha
<RenaKunisaki> a group named nogroup, whose purpose is to contain paradoxes?
<phoe6> RenaKunisaki: actually a requirement by some software which is try to set the ownership to nogroup, but nogroup does not exist in my system.
<Falkon303> it could be "no grow up"
<Falkon303> no-gro-up
<venkatesh> hello everybody...
<sunny_> Can anyone guide me on how to download ubuntu 10.04.2 repository and how to configure client to pickup .deb package from that repository.
<venkatesh> i have a problem in my ubuntu system ....a song continuously running in the background ....how to stop it..
<chaoflux> anyone here have a usb soundcard?  got a creative x-fi 5.1 and it just sounds terrible.. real tinny... pops... tried it in ubuntu and os x, same results.. not sure if i should buy a different one or if this is what i should expect out of a usb soundcard
<DasEi> sunny_: you want to dist-upgrade ?
<HeColdFeet> sunny_: follow the instructions at http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<nick87720z> hi
<DasEi> venkatesh: install and look up in howtop, find it's pit and kill it
<DasEi> venkatesh: install and look up in htop *, find it's pit and kill it
<KyleB> Celthunder: When I try to connect I get Response: 530 login incorrect and Error: critical error. Then a could not connect message.
<DasEi> pid, darn
<nick87720z> Is there some mail client, that can work as system daemon?
<DasEi> nick87720z: fetchmail, f.e.
<DasEi> !info fetchmail
<ubottu> fetchmail (source: fetchmail): SSL enabled POP3, APOP, IMAP mail gatherer/forwarder. In component main, is optional. Version 6.3.18-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 327 kB, installed size 888 kB
<User4968> i have a python script, in a directory, how can i get that script to be recognized all over my computer so that i can execute it with one command? without having to "python /go/to/dir/to/run.py"
<nick87720z> DasEi: thanks, i looked to synaptic but skiped somehow
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: thx, I am checking the link
<DasEi> User4968: put it in /usr/bin
<DasEi> User4968: or add a dir for your sccripts to your systems path
<Falkon303> @Rena - Installed firefox 4
<HeColdFeet> User4968: you may have to add a line #!/usr/bin/python to the top of the script and then copy it to /usr/bin and finally chmod a+x
<User4968> ok, thanks.
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: in the link there is a line "If you are on Debian Sarge, you must modify /etc/apt/sources.list to install apt-mirror." How can i check what ubuntu I am using. I mean if ti is Sarge or not.
<Falkon303> @Rena - still there... :(
<RenaKunisaki> weird
<venkatesh> DasEi: I have installed htop here many processes are running which one to kill...please can u help me to find out the pit
<HeColdFeet> sunny_: you dont need to modify anything to install apt-mirror in ubuntu
<Falkon303> I am gonna upload a screenshot
<DasEi> sunny_: sarge is debian, lsb_release -a tell which ubuntu
<Falkon303> just so if anyone else experiences it and it gets figured out it'll be known
<DasEi> venkatesh: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && htop | pastebinit , then...
<Falkon303> also, have the msttcorefonts installed
<Falkon303> so it's not that
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: I am using Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS  codename: lucid. So, is there any modification required. I mean what changes are required if I just want to download packages related to this version.
<DasEi> venkatesh: press q to stop htop, give url here or pm me it
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: one more thing, can i download 64bit while using 32bit version.
<Baribal> Hi. I'm in the process of eyecandying my desktop and would like to use the icons that Gnomes menu uses in cairo-dock. Where can I find the images?
<HeColdFeet> sunny_: just edgy in the examples with lucid, and yes apt-mirror downloads 32 and 64-bit both
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: I just want 64 bit and not 32 bit and .deb package specific to this version.
<Falkon303> @Rena - http://www.oopsoup.com/images/strange.jpe
<Falkon303> that is what the text is doing
<DasEi> sunny_: you cant upgrade a 32 to 64 bit, fresh install required
<Falkon303> not always one letter either
<HeColdFeet> sunny_: you can select the required versions, just check the man page for apt-mirror
<Falkon303> it picks random letters
<Falkon303> totally weird
<sunny_> DasEi: I am not upgrading, I just want to configure local repository 64bit for my office
<DasEi> ah, ic
<RenaKunisaki> Falkon303, does that happen with other fonts?
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: Ok, I am checking now
<DasEi> :)
<Falkon303> hmmm
<Falkon303> let me check
<Falkon303> interesting thought
<DasEi> venkatesh: ? url ?
<Falkon303> I had changed the default fonts of FF
<Falkon303> but let me check that
<venkatesh> DasEi :   one sec
<brophat> update manager does not seem to be notifying me automatically on 11.04 is this a known problem?
<HeColdFeet> sunny_: replace the deb in the configuration files to deb-amd64 or deb-i386
<Flynn> OMFG!!!!!  Ubuntu sux!!  Winblows sux worse!!!   All computers are blackholes where all logic and ease of use gets sucked into nothingness!!!
<brophat> Flynn that is good poetry
<misaq> hello
<misaq> hello everyone
<brophat> you are channeling your anger nicely
<tensorpudding> !ot | Flynn
<ubottu> Flynn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blake> brophat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741533
<RenaKunisaki> humans just don't like computers because computers are logical and they aren't :V
<Falkon303> Rena - it seems to be Arial
<RenaKunisaki> Falkon303, and does Arial work in other apps?
<Falkon303> yes
<RenaKunisaki> odd
<Falkon303> I know
<Falkon303> what is even  stranger is when I zoom, the lines dissapear
<venkatesh> DasEi:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && htop | pastebi installed then it is giving pastebi command not found
<DasEi> htop | pastebinit
<brophat> blake nah what I am saying is update manager used to show up on the bar when it had updates but now with 11.04 where does it show up?
<DasEi> then exit with q, venkatesh
<blake> oh, i see. Yeah, come to think of it it doesn't show for me either.
<venkatesh> ok....i have exited ...next what should i do
<DasEi> venkatesh: give url here or in a pm
<brophat> blake yeah i installed 11.04 and then thought hey i have not seen update manager so I ran it and sure enough it had a ton of updates for me
<brophat> I guess they forgot to send it to that new bar thing in 11.04
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: you mean I need to make the said change in /etc/apt/mirror.list
<HeColdFeet> sunny_: yes
<brophat> past  my bedtime night all
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: But in this file there is no deb-amd64 or deb-i386. this file contains deb and deb-src only
<Flynn> A hacker could wirelessly right now hack my computer and steal my internet connection!!  But, I have to go to my desktop and spend 3 days asking it nicely to share my own internet connection wirelessly across the room that it picks up from a router that has a wireless signal that's just weak enough to be a pain in my ...  Where's the program that can just hack windows and steal the ethernet connection?
<rww> ...
<B|ackPanther> Hi, i have a remote terminal where i run some program. Is there a way i can get all that output and pipe it to my program running locally ?
<Falkon303> hmmm
<HeColdFeet> sunny_: replace deb with deb-amd64
<Falkon303> why hack windows?
<Falkon303> it's like kicking an injured calf
<sunny_> HeColdFeet:  ok,
<venkatesh> DasEi : sorry which url should i give
<Falkon303> everyone thinks it looks cute, but it's going to die
<Flynn> Falkon303, because it won't share nicely.
<DasEi> venkatesh: the one occured in your terminal
<Falkon303> I agree
<Falkon303> windows permissions are the devil
<rww> windows permissions are offtopic for #ubuntu :|
<DasEi> venkatesh: left-click on it, copy link.. , paste here
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: After download, I have share the /var/spool/apt-mirror through ftp or http. am I right.
<Falkon303> sorry rww
<HeColdFeet> sunny_: the link i sent your uses apache (http)
<Flynn> But, ubuntu must speak windows.
<venkatesh> DasEi: here is the url
<venkatesh> [venkatesh:~]$   sudo apt-get install pastebinit && htop | pastebi
<venkatesh> Reading package lists... Done
<venkatesh> Building dependency tree
<venkatesh> Reading state information... Done
<venkatesh> pastebinit is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> venkatesh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: what changes the client will have to do, so that he can use this local repository.
 * rww facepalms
<DasEi> venkatesh: htop | pastebinit
<DasEi> venkatesh: exit with q, copy url from terminal here
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: I found, the client need to use "deb http://192.168.0.100/debian" something like this where the ip is the ip of the local repository server
<Falkon303> Rena - do you knwo where Firefox installs to?
<Falkon303> bychance?
<Falkon303> *know
<venkatesh> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/v9rJaF4H
<RenaKunisaki> Falkon303, `which firefox` would tell you where the binary is, and then your profiles and such are in ~/.mozilla
<Falkon303> Rena - 'which' can be used with any program to give the install dir?
<HeColdFeet> sunny_: please check page 3 of the guide, it shows how to install from your mirror and how to use it
<DasEi> venkatesh: bad format. other apprroach : gnome-volume-manager
<Flynn> How do I know if I have the right driver for my network card/wireless adapter?  Just because it works does that make it right?
<YankDownUnder> Firefox => libs: /usr/lib/mozilla /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox => bins /usr/bin & /usr/lib/firefox
<DasEi> venkatesh: use applications-tab, where is the sound coming from ?
 * YankDownUnder thinks that venkatesh might have rhythmbox running in the background...
<DasEi> or amarok or vlc or
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: yes, I have already read, after reading I posts, what I understood.
<YankDownUnder> DasEi, Same difference...but still, running in the background...
<DasEi> venkatesh: use applications-tab, where is the sound coming from ? you can test-mute all to find out
<Falkon303> thanx Yank
<Falkon303> dang
<Falkon303> I can't seem to find what fonts firefox is calling
<venkatesh> DasEi : ok.....
<YankDownUnder> Falkon303, Um...have you tried the Firefox "config" page? (in the URL field, type: about:config)
<DasEi> venkatesh: which app produces the sound ?
<Falkon303> yes I have
<Falkon303> I changed the default fonts
<Falkon303> I need arial to display though
<Falkon303> I do web dev
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: One more thing, I already have some .deb packages so can which were downloaded in /var/cache/apt/archives while I was updating /installin packages, so can I copy them to /var/spool/apt-mirror.
<Falkon303> I suppose I coudl reinstall arial
<Falkon303> *could
<YankDownUnder> Falkon303, I've not seen yer issue with the exception of having the wrong vid driver and bad font settings...otherwise, all been smooth...
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: One more thing, I already have some .deb packages which were downloaded in /var/cache/apt/archives while I was updating /installin packages, so can I copy them to /var/spool/apt-mirror.
<Falkon303> YankDownUnder - did you see the screenshot then>?
<Flynn> I'm thinking of returning my wireless usb adapter and eating a bunch of money  and buying the router I can find with the longest range.  What's a well supported one for computers using ubuntu desktop.
<YankDownUnder> Falkon303, Seen it before. As per my last comment.
<Falkon303> hmm...
<Falkon303> possible I have the wrong vid driver
<Falkon303> it is Nvidia
<Falkon303> :|
<Falkon303> lemme check for my desktop fx
<YankDownUnder> A router is a router - regardless of your desktop OS. Getting a better antennae is always a good idea - then again, troubleshooting your adapter is even better.
<venkatesh> DasEi:  : "/usr/bin/pulseaudio --strat --log--target=syslog" i killed this process from htop and the background sound stopped
<HeColdFeet> sunny_: well apt-mirror has a command to copy local files to your mirror folder, again man page is your friend as I don't remember the command
<YankDownUnder> Falkon303, If you've got an nVidia card, double check your driver's settings (sudo nvidia-settings) - then check your font settings - smoothing and DPI and the likes in your Appearance preferences....
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: ok, but apt-mirror man is not helpful, it has very short discription.
<DasEi> venkatesh: k, but that was the sound daemon asa whole (proxy), that was not the origin of it, like sudo killall vlc, fine then
<Falkon303> YankDownUnder - sudo nvidia-settings does nothing
<Falkon303> but my desktop fx work
<Falkon303> I have subpixel smoothing
<Falkon303> just changed it to "best shapes"
<HeColdFeet> sunny_: ok found it, you have to use apt-move to move local files to your mirror folder
<Flynn> YankDownUnder, I set up my wireless network using XP.  I click on the network manager and select my ad hoc network and I just see lines going up the icon....  After 3 days of working on it.  Googling, chating, googling more...
<Falkon303> YankDownUnder - not the font settings
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: ok, let me check this command
<Falkon303> still there
<Falkon303> :/
<Boni> Anyone in the age group 13-15 ?
<HeColdFeet> sunny_: you have to use apt-move update
<HeColdFeet> !ot > Boni
<ubottu> Boni, please see my private message
<sunny_> HeColdFeet: ok
<YankDownUnder> Falkon303, If you don't have the "nvidia-settings" control panel, mate, I'll say you've not got the right nvidia driver.
<Falkon303> YankDownUnder - I changed my "application font" from ubuntu to arial and the problem isn't showing yet
<YankDownUnder> Flynn, A router is a router, regardless of the OS on any of the machines in your network. Your router has a configuration page available via web/browser -> have you tried this yet mate? Have you read up on your router and how to actually configure it?
<Falkon303> firefox may have used the default application font as the default browser font perhaps
<Falkon303> ?
<Falkon303> going to relaunch FF to see
<Boni> What is ff?
<Falkon303> Firefox to a lazy person
<thegoodcushion> I've been using Chrome and I think it's much better
<Boni> srry falkon
<rww> Firefox to a lazy, inaccurate person. The real abbreviation is Fx :(
<Falkon303> that's your real abbreviation
<Falkon303> I liek mine better
<thr01> the issue with chromium it is not 100% complient yet. Some sites will simply not work
<thr01> #
<rww> It's Mozilla's real abbreviation ;)
<Falkon303> I have to cross-browser test or I wouldn't use any of them
<Falkon303> browserlab saves me alot of headaches lately though
<Flynn> YankDownUnder, I've had this router for a long time and never had a problem.  My netbook connects fine.  My desktop connects fine.  Even my nintendo wii connects fine.  But, trying to share my desktops wired connection via wifi, just not working.
<Falkon303> rww, I am guessing you are over 35
<thr01> alw it falkon, thats deep
<mattypants> can I add a file to etc/apache2/conf.d with code to tell apache to parse html as php?
<thegoodcushion> Flynn: For some stupid reason my NIC will work on Windows but not Ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> Flynn, "Share your desktops wired connection via wifi" => well, mate, that certainly explains alot. Why aren't you allowing the router to do all that for you? Ya know, the KISS principle? (Keep it simple, stupid) ??
<Falkon303> I don't like you rww, please don't talk to me anymore
<thr01> mattypants y would you want to do that?
<thr01> just keep php to php files
<Falkon303> php is my hot girlfriend
<Falkon303> I love her very much
<Flynn> YankDownUnder, my router's wireless signal is weak.
<rww> Falkon303: let's not go there, thanks.
<mattypants> thr01,  for shigs and gittles
<thr01> mattypants : not really sure how you would do it but im sure there is an apache config that changes associations
<YankDownUnder> Flynn, Um...cheap new antennae (that's what I did to boost a cheapo wireless here - didn't want to buy a new one, so found an antennae that boosted gain, resolved the issue) => aside from that, there are all the "iw" tools for tweaking your wifi card in your box => they're all either installed already or easily installed at the drop of a hat...
<Falkon303> YankDownUnder - The problem seemed to be fixed by changing the default application font from Ubuntu to Arial
<Falkon303> at least for me
<Falkon303> was a font issue.
<mattypants> thr01, there is, but you can keep your own seperate in that dir
<YankDownUnder> Falkon303, Hmmm...well, cool - resolved...still strange...(and God, do I hate arial - or anything patented/copyrighted by Microsoft)
<Flynn> thegoodcushion, that's because no one has figgured out how to make computers just work yet.
<Falkon303> I might redownload the ubuntu font
<Falkon303> or make one when I am super bored
<YankDownUnder> Falkon303, Why not just use something free...or just nicer looking - like the Mac fonts...ahem... :)
<dsbilling> Hello! :D
<thr01> mattypants : normally i would help you to research this, but seems i need to leave (actually already 20mins somehow) good luck with this crazy plan
<Falkon303> because Mac is the great Satan
<YankDownUnder> Falkon303, And Microsoft ain't? Hmmm...
<dsbilling> I need some help regarding installing Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop
<Falkon303> there is something wrong with someone who wears a turtleneck that often
<YankDownUnder> Falkon303, Yeah - the bloke is dying - duh...
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nit-wit> dsbilling, whats up
<dsbilling> When i boot from the CD/DVD it doesent get to the loadscreen. Why?
 * YankDownUnder watches out for the channel-nazis again...
<rww> YankDownUnder: Excuse me?
<nit-wit> dsbilling, what is your definition of a load screen there are two before the desktop
<nit-wit> *possibilities
<dsbilling> the Ubuntu and the dots :P
<Falkon303> YankDownUnder - people die every second, that doesn't mean they should all be wearing turtlenecks.
<YankDownUnder> Falkon303, :)
<karthick87> How to run php in ubuntu ?
<rww> Falkon303: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Please take the turtleneck discussion elsewhere.
<rww> along with the rest of the silly comments.
<nit-wit> dsbilling, hold down the shift at powering on form that gui what happens
<nit-wit> *from
<Falkon303> no laughing allowed in a community based OS....
<dsbilling> What? :/
<Falkon303> awesome.
<nit-wit> dsbilling, read the instructiopns
<nit-wit> *instructions
<dsbilling> i cant even load the installation from the CD/DVD/USB...
<nit-wit> dsbilling, the cd is not booting at all?
<bigeye> What do you use command-line utility for transporting files? I have used sftp and scp now, but It is not perfect for me because there is no auto-completion.
<exasam> blank screen or errors?
<Boni> Is there any kind of anti-virus for ubuntu?
<rww> !antivirus | Boni
<ubottu> Boni: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<DreamPCs> !antivirus
<nit-wit> Bonds, bitdefender
<YankDownUnder> dsbilling, Sometimes there's more to the picture than meets the eye. Was the CD/DVD burnt properly? Is the actual CD/DVD drive clean? (Have you run a cleaner through it?)
<venkatesh> DasEi : did it causes any problem
<maruq> hi guys, having some fun getting Upstart job going.
<nit-wit> Boni; bitdefender
<woat> Anyone know about the status of python, and virtualenv? I am reading that it is messy in ubuntu? Does this 2008 post still apply http://groups.google.com/group/python-virtualenv/browse_thread/thread/1412994580f0a2c6 ?
<DreamPCs> nothing came up when typing !antivirus
<maruq> is there a better channel for Upstart stuff, or okay to ask here?
<DasEi> venkatesh: you killed all sound with  that, for this session
<Flynn> Boni, someone will probably start making viruses for Linux soon though.
<dsbilling> Yank, I have tried 3 different CD/DVD with both 32 and 64bit. and i just tried 32bit on a usb....
<tsimpson> maruq: there is #upstart
<YankDownUnder> Flynn, Making a "virus" for linux/unix/BSD is not an easy proposition. There are approximately 13 "viruses" for linux/unix/BSD, but they cannot survive in the "wild". It's the nature of the architecture.
<DreamPCs> dsbilling I would try the alternate cd
<venkatesh> any problem ...if i do that
<maruq> tsimpson: thanks, I'll give that a try ;p
<rob_p> Flynn: Boni: There have already been viruses written for Linux but they can't propagate like they do on other platforms because of Linux's security model.
<dsbilling> DreamPCs where do i find that? :P
<woat> uew gies evar hrd ov python?
<YankDownUnder> dsbilling, Before doing all kinds of stuff that may NOT work, clean your CD/DVD drive, and then re-try burning the ISO image. If that doesn't work, move on to other possible resolutions. Sometimes it's the simple things that cause the most problems.
<dsbilling> i found it
<maedox> does anyone know where the settings are for the auto-resize windows when you move them close to screen edges? It is frickin' annoying and I want to either disable it or get a modifier key I can press to avoid it.
<Flynn> doesn't mean they won't figgure it out.  Mac used to say they don't get viruses.
<sirex> Is it true, that next Ubuntu version will use Gnome 3?
<woat> is there a #ubuntu-unewb chan?
<blake> sirex: no, they've decided on Unity for now. :(
<YankDownUnder> Flynn, OSX gets "backdoors" through the browser(s).
<woat> sigh
<dsbilling> I have burned 3 discs with 2 different computers.
<Flynn> What is ubuntu working on for the next LTS version
<YankDownUnder> dsbilling, Ok...so have you tried cleaning the drive?
<sirex> blake, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/expected-changes-in-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html <- it says, that oneiric will use Gnome 3.
<woat> Flynn: probably new themes
<tsimpson> sirex: yes, Oneiric will use Gnome3
<dsbilling> no, one of the computers is under 1 month old...
<blake> tsimpson: Interesting. Then why the switch to Unity for 11.04?
<rob_p> Flynn: Viruses written for mac suffer the same fate... They *can* survive and cause some damage to an infected system, but propagation is where they usually fail.  And if a virus can't propagate, its widespread affect is quite minimal.
<Flynn> woat, that seems lame.  why not preinstalled windows file sharing?  Animated backgrounds?  Or making it faster?
<tsimpson> blake: unity does not replace gnome, it's just a "shell"
<Flynn> Ok, viruses on macs is off topic.
<karthick87> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<DasEi> woat : #ubuntu-beginners  ?
<thegoodcushion> sirex: Mark Shuttleworth was saying they're going to ditch GNOME in 11.10
<dsbilling> YankDownUnder. Any other ideas? :)
<thegoodcushion> so that's interesting
<rob_p> Flynn: You are the one who mentioned Mac in the first place! :)
<tsimpson> thegoodcushion: don't be silly
<rob_p> Flynn: ...but you're right, it's off-topic for this channel.
<thegoodcushion> tsimpson: I'm not
<YankDownUnder> dsbilling, Are you even getting any kind of graphic when you're booting to the CD?
<thegoodcushion> tsimpson: someone found an archived email in which he said it recently
<dsbilling> YankDownUnder. yeah, i get the keyboard = help logo thingy. after that...nothing.
<tsimpson> thegoodcushion: then someone read it wrong, Ubuntu will use Gnome3 in 11.10, so it's obviously not ditching it
<YankDownUnder> dsbilling, Hit "Esc" => you should get a grub boot menu .... yeah?
<dsbilling> let me try
<thegoodcushion> tsimpson: how much does Unity obscure GNOME?
<ameriserf> ditch gnome?
<thegoodcushion> tsimpson: see, I don't want to use something that's not default
<ameriserf> does that mean you wont be able to run classic
<ameriserf> i just run classic in 11.045
<ameriserf> 11.04
<thegoodcushion> ameriserf: that's what Shuttleworth's email said
<thegoodcushion> tsimpson: I want GNOME to be the default thing.  That's why I'm thinking of debian
<dsbilling> That worked, YankDownUnder
 * YankDownUnder thinks Ubuntu should move to Enlightenment
<tsimpson> thegoodcushion: it's just a shell, it's still gnome and you can change to the "classic" shell too
<YankDownUnder> dsbilling, Right oh...so then hit ENTER, and watch carefully...
<ameriserf> ehsy fif iy dsy?
<ameriserf> what did it say?
<ameriserf> that you wont be able to run classic anymore?
<ameriserf> oh
<ameriserf> nvrmind
<FloodBot1> ameriserf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsbilling> "Try Ubuntu without installing"?
<ameriserf> wtf im banned from #ununtu on freenode
<ameriserf> im not flooding
<ameriserf> what is the biggest irc network besides efnet?
<ameriserf> freenode?
<tsimpson> ameriserf: don't use the enter key as punctuation
<ameriserf> what the hell does that mean?
<sik> Silly question: I see four Wine packages in the software center... which one is the recommended one? (package name if possible)
<rob_p> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dsbilling> YankDownUnder, "Try ubuntu without installing" ? :P
<ameriserf> what is the biggest irc network besides efnet?
<tsimpson> sik: the one called "wine"
<sik> OK
<sik> Thanks
<sirex> Now Unity is written on top of compiz, but if they decided to use Gnome 3, maybe now Unity will move to mutter?
<YankDownUnder> dsbilling, Well...that seems the safe option....however, do you see the other option that says, "Install a Microsoft Operating System so that you ruin your life." ? :)
<Celphish> Anyone know how to install, configure and get Citrix xenapp web plugin to work in ubuntu?
<dsbilling> YankDownUnder, yeah i see it at the bottom! :P
<tsimpson> ameriserf: this channel is for ubuntu support, you can ask those kinds of questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dsbilling> YankDownUnder, nothing happens...
<dsbilling> :(
<VneckPhoto> ?
<ameriserf> wow this is a scrict channel
<YankDownUnder> dsbilling, You might try all this again - same basic start, but you can try out some options for the kernel parameters => see if that can get you past "the hump" as it were...is there anything strange about this particular machine? Like does it have an ATI graphics card or something oddly similar?
<YankDownUnder> Scrict Channel? Hmmm...didn't know that...
<RenaKunisaki> well it has over 1500 users; if you don't enforce the rules pretty heavily you'd end up with chaos in no time
<ameriserf> oh its one of the largest channels I saw, on google now, sorry
<dsbilling> It got a ATI Graphics card...
<ameriserf> #3 in the world? wwierd
<YankDownUnder> RenaKunisaki, That's not necessarily true...it's a matter of having tact and being able to support folks with at least some levity.
<ameriserf> okay cool,  so since I installed 11.04, I can only reboot, if I 'use old linux versions'
<dsbilling> YankDownUnder, I can install Ubuntu 10.10 but not 11.04
<ameriserf> how do I fix this easily?  sorry forgot about enter on that one
<YankDownUnder> dsbilling, Right - so then you're going to want to check into probably using framebuffer params for the kernel...
<cannavist> its a bug
<deavid> a bit off-topic: anyone can recommend me a free software (GPL/BSD...) replacement for a Plesk panel ?
<gforces>  00:34:09 up  2:45,  2 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.03, 0.05
<ameriserf> okay cool,  so since I installed 11.04, I can only reboot, if I 'use old linux versions'.   how do I fix this booting problem?
<tasslehoff> is there a way to measure the strength of my wireless network (in more scientific measures than 4/5 bars)?
<karthick87> !samba-gui
<Flynn> How do I change my wireless channel?
<YankDownUnder> tasslehoff, In a terminal, try out the "iwconfig" command.
<karthick87> How to install samba-gui in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<YankDownUnder> dsbilling, https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/ia64/boot-parms.html
<rtdp> what is deafult deletion of /tmp contents for ubuntu server ?
<tasslehoff> YankDownUnder: ah. thanks
<Flynn> taasslehoff, measuring tape from your router
<YankDownUnder> Right - time for more coffee...
<rtdp> can my web application use some images to be stored for tmperoray use in /tmp folder..
<bloodriver> QUESTION: I have a usb network adapter that - when I use Network manager - connects perfectly in opensue  but  not in ubuntu (or fedora or pclos).  On ubuntu I can see the network (@ 90%) but it will not connect.  it has connected in the past but often drops the signal.  I tried using windows drivers but it will  not connect.   Help?
<Flynn> karthick87, ubuntu software center
<nit-wit> ameriserf, do you have an answer for you problem=bot
<nit-wit> *boot
<Celphish> Is there anyway to disable the launcher on the left side of the screen?
<Flynn> How do I change my wireless channel?  Anyone?
<karthick87> Flynn: I dont find the GUI for samba in software centre..
<tsimpson> rtdp: /tmp is deleted on boot
<rtdp> tsimpson : but as it's server, it will be on for many days and will stack up many files there in ?  any workaroud for this ?
<rtdp> i just need to store files for in between processing
<tsimpson> rtdp: delete them when you don't need them any more
<Flynn> karthick87,  I did a search for samba,  I think the first or second one is it.
<tsimpson> /tmp can't just be deleted when the system is running, or things will start to break
<rtdp> tsimpson : ok.. so i will use some other folder, and then delete manually then...
<rtdp> Thanks a lot...
<rtdp> :)
<karthick87> Flynn: I have installed it apt-get install system-config-samba
<tsimpson> rtdp: you can use the "mktemp" command to create a unique random temporary directory under /tmp (or anywhere else really)
<bloodriver> FLNN: It depends on your router.  most have a browser address (192.168.1.1 in my case) then enter in user name and password.
 * Zelozelos is yelling "yay i conqured the ways of grub 2"
<Flynn> bloodriver, oh, on my router's page?
<dsbilling> YankDownUnder What did you say? I got disconnected.. :/
<Zelozelos> messed it up real bad, installed grub onto my windows partition, completely wiping out grub twice, fighting to get vista to be listed, and i got it working all by my self (w google)
<bloodriver> I have a Linksys router.  to access the router's settings, i enter 192.168.1.1 into a browser's url space.
<bloodriver> I believe that's the m.o. of most routers
<spm_Draget> Which NFS version does the recent ubuntu try by default when connecting as a clinet? NFSv4 oder v3?
<bloodriver> useless i've misunderstood what channel settings you meant   ?
<Zelozelos> anyone screw up grub? im your man rofl
<Zelozelos> oops sorry *messed
<katselphrime> Question: Does PulseAudio ALWAYS perform sample rate conversion?
<dsbilling> YankDownUnder, are you there? :)
<bloodriver> flynn: have i helped or just confused things/
<ojii> hi everyone, for a while now I can't open nautilus anymore on my natty installation (clicking the 'home' icon in the bar does nothing, and should it against all odds open after a long time, it's just frozen and all I can do is force-quit it), how can I revive my file browser?
<Celphish> Nvm, I found out that Compiz configuration manager has the options for the launcher I was looking for :)
<Flynn> bloodriver, helped.
<YankDownUnder> dsbilling, Sorry - was having coffee and a smoko...wassup?
<Flynn> thanx.
<dsbilling> What did you say i had to do?
<bloodriver> great.
<YankDownUnder> dsbilling, When booting, hit ESC, takes you to the grub boot menu, you can enter different boot params...
<bloodriver> QUESTION: I have a usb network adapter that - when I use Network manager - connects perfectly in opensue but not in ubuntu (or fedora or pclos). On ubuntu I can see the network (@ 90%) but it will not connect. it has connected in the past but often drops the signal. I tried using windows drivers but it will not connect. Help?
<wisien> anyone uses speech recognition for linux?
<Flynn> boodriver, is the signal from your router?
<ameriserf> dsbilling?
<exasam> I have one pdf open in workspace 2. If i click on evince in the launcher while i'm on workspace 1 the pdf window moves for ~2cm showing up on the left side off my screen instead of switching to workspace 2. Is that intended? It's really annoying.
<exasam> im using unity ofc
<dsbilling> yes
<exasam> can i disable it somewhere?
<dsbilling> I kind of a noob unbuntu/linux. But what does the grub boot menu look like?
<YankDownUnder> dsbilling, Mate, did you hit ESC when it was first booting?
<bloodriver> the signal is from the router...and i can see all the wireless systesm in the 'hood too
<exasam> i expect unity to switch to the workspace where my pdf is open not to mess up my window arrengement^^
<katselphrime> Question: Does PulseAudio ALWAYS perform sample rate (or bit depth) conversion by default?
<dsbilling> yes, YankDownUnder
<Ileden> Hi! Problem with SMB shares and charset. When I connect via Nautilus, all works ok, and I can see special characters correctly. However, when I mount SMB using /etc/fstab and smbfs some file names have an error of (invalid charset). How can I fix this? Using Ubuntu 10.10.
<YankDownUnder> dsbilling, Well, then that's the grub boot menu. You should be able to hit F4 or F6 to start with some basic kernel params to see if the machine will boot properly...eh?
<dsbilling> yeah....
<TaoRich> greetz ... any idea where I can get some assistance with Evolution email ? all mail folders gone but address book & tasks still there.
<wisien> any c++ programmers here?
<ojii> Trying to start nautilus (from terminal) I get "(nautilus:19752): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.", how can I fix that?
<murphy> HI wisien
<YankDownUnder> dsbilling, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Flynn> bloodriver, did you try additional drivers
<murphy> hi wisien
<murphy> I have a issue
<wisien> hi murphu
<murphy> wisien: I have a issue, one of my folder was be deleted
<bloodriver> about 3 of the windows drivers...and another wireless (wicd) manager
<bloodriver> same story
<murphy> wisien: how can i find whcih proecss do it?
<wisien> dont know,sorry
<murphy> wisien: in my one folder, I touch a file in it, later, it is be deteted by ohters process, how can I look for it?
<bloodriver> OpenSuse connects in a heartbeat, so it's not my router, signal, password...it's something in Ubuntu
<wisien> murphy:i dont know
<murphy> wisien: thanks,
<AdvoWork> hi there. if i do cat /etc/passwd, i see a user: username:x:1005:2002::/home/default/website.com:/bin/false  how would I go about making a user with the same permissions as that?
<nit-wit> AdvoWork, you want a second user with admin
<nit-wit> super user sudo access
<RenaKunisaki> what is this tumblerd eating up my CPU?
<Flynn> bloodriver, try a different ...  like wifi radar or something
<bloodriver> okay will google a bit more...but it po's me...
<nit-wit> RenaKunisaki, you have htop installd
<RenaKunisaki> nit-wit, OK, and?
<RenaKunisaki> why does htop use that and how do I stop it eating CPU
<nit-wit> RenaKunisaki, do you need help
<RenaKunisaki> I guess so?
<nit-wit> RenaKunisaki, what is this tumblerd?
<AdvoWork> nit-wit, can i not just give them specific permissions, ie for ftp, mysql stuff?
<RenaKunisaki> nit-wit, that's what I was asking. it seems to be a network service?
<qin> murphy: iotop and inotify (but do not fully understand your problem)
<nit-wit> RenaKunisaki,  can't understand what you doing carry on.;)
<zetheroo> how can I report a bug on something if I don't even know what is at fault!!!?
<murphy> qin: thanks for your help
<RenaKunisaki> nit-wit, I was wondering what tumblerd is, why it's running and how to make it not use up all my CPU power
<murphy> qin: in my folder, when I touch a file in it
<murphy> after a while
<murphy> qin: it is be deleted
<nit-wit> RenaKunisaki, you can kill it with htop
<beta0x64> zetheroo: just document it the best way you can and report it as a general bug or something?
<murphy> qin: I want to find which process do it?
<RenaKunisaki> yes I can kill it, I'm just wondering why it's there
<zetheroo> beta0x64: I am trying to follow this ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<rober7> a daemon-tools software for xubuntu?....
<rumpel_> rober7, rightclick -> mount   in nautilus (afaik)
<rober7> 10x
<qin> murphy: What folder? Can you give me path?
<beta0x64> zetheroo: well, what's happening wrong?
<Ileden> Hi! Problem with SMB shares and charset: I'm using a NAS share via samba on Ubuntu. When I connect via Nautilus "connect to windows share", all works ok, and I can see special characters correctly. However, when I mount it using /etc/fstab and smbfs some file names have an error of (invalid charset). How can I fix this? Using Ubuntu 10.10.
<nit-wit> RenaKunisaki, are you running xfce?
<RenaKunisaki> nit-wit, yes
<r4y> I am confused about open with other applicate and alacarte. For instance there are 3 entries called Banshee and only one of them is checked but all three entries appear in the open with other application when right clicking and look at the whole list
<zetheroo> beta0x64: some notification icons will not respond to being clicked on directly ... like the volume icon for instance
<murphy> qin: I think it is nothing with its path, it is a jetty path\
<murphy> qin: e.q. /var/www/path/jetty/...
<bloodriver> okay...i have a problem...i can not not connect to my wireless network...i know that it is not ubuntu, my router, or any settings...because i can connect to other low signal networks (unprotected one in the area)...am i too close to the signal?  if so, why does the same manager (Network Manager) connects to my router on OpenSUSE but not on Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> beta0x64: I have to click on the icon to the right of it and slide the cursor over to the left to get the volume, network, BT icons to respond
<nit-wit> RenaKunisaki, I see stuff on the web a ffmpeg problem supposed to be fixed but it seems not with hyou
<qin> murphy: Well, to prevent removal you can flag it, and if you do not own it that info should be in /var/log/auth.log.
<beta0x64> zetheroo: I believe notification-ar is the executable for the notification-area. maybe try "top | grep notification", which is what I did. what do you think?
<zetheroo> beta0x64: what will that command do ?
<beta0x64> it will run a task manager of sorts and sort out every running process whose line contains "notification". on my machine it shows notification-ar. I'm considering killing it out of curiosity but that might be bad hah
<Boni> beta0x64, i took ur name to be a command
<beta0x64> zetheroo: wait I found it. ps aux | grep notification
<zetheroo> ps aux | grep notification ?
<beta0x64> zetheroo: /usr/lib/gnome-panel/notification-area-applet
<zetheroo> beta0x64: which one?
<beta0x64> zetheroo: this is strange. I killed them and got a gnome bug saying it quit unexpectedly and needed to reload. volume and all that responded normally though
<zetheroo> beta0x64: what exactly did you kill?
<kamran1> is lxde for ubuntu still a beta ?
<beta0x64> zetheroo: notification-area-applet and gdu-notification-daemon
<zetheroo> I don't have notification-area-applet
<beta0x64> zetheroo: what do you have?
<damian_-_> hi, im trying to upgrade to 11 from 10. upgrade option isnt available on install, it was on other pc's i upgraded. what causes this?
<zetheroo> beta0x64: gdu-notification-daemon
<qin> damian_-_: 10.04 or 10.10
<beta0x64> kamran1: http://lubuntu.net/ no it's official now
<damian_-_> 10.04
<zetheroo> beta0x64: and another one with an ID of 3195 .... but I cannot locate it in System Monitor
<damian_-_> do i need to goto 10.10 first
<nit-wit> damian_-_, yeah
<qin> damian_-_: So by default it waits for next LTS.
<qin> damian_-_: No
<damian_-_> ok, so i can trick it to?
<qin> damian_-_: Change, option in update manager (or synaptic) to look for normal releases, not only lts.
<damian_-_> or i just cant goto 10.10
<damian_-_> ok
<damian_-_> easy. thanks
<damian_-_> and can i then use the cd. or will a dist-upgrade be the only way
<beta0x64> zetheroo: well I don't know if it would help but you could try restarting it. I am looking in Add to panel for what controls sound volume and can't find anything at all. Hmm
<qin> !alternative | damian_-_
<ubottu> damian_-_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<zetheroo> beta0x64: restarting helps 1 time out of 10 ... tried that a lot ;)
<beta0x64> zetheroo: Darn. So your volume control doesn't work at all?
<zetheroo> beta0x64: it's not really that ... here is my description https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/783354
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783354 in Ubuntu "notification icons do not respond when clicked on directly" [Undecided,New]
<zetheroo> brb
<Aethelwulf> Morning everyone
<wdzzz>  Hello guys i have problem, when I type TOP commands and when im trying to exit top..then CTRL+Z works but its not exit from memory but only suspened top process
<_ruben> wdzzz: use 'q' to exit top
<wdzzz> oki thanks ill check it
<jfcaron> When I ssh to a remote machine, I get two "Welcome to Ubuntu!" messages, one saying that there are 6 package updates available and 3 security updates, the second saying that there are 90 package updates and 57 security updates.  However when I do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, it says that there are no packages to update.  Any ideas on how to figure out what's wrong?  This is Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS.
<Aethelwulf> I wanted to ask I am buying a new laptop and I don't want to re-install all the updates and programs i already installed on my ubuntu 11.04 so considering if I took an image of the whole system and just burned that image unto the new laptop would that cause any problems?
<iceroot> Aethelwulf: normally not
<wdzzz> when Im logon to my server via SSH .. then when Im logon successful I'll see starting information Welcome to Ubuntu ... how to delete this message ?
<Aethelwulf> iceroot: even if the laptops were of different brands ?
<guddu> how to upgrade ubuntu 10.10
<iceroot> Aethelwulf: doesnt matter
<iceroot> Aethelwulf: only windows will break on something like that, you can put your harddrive on every system and boot it (same architecture)
<Aethelwulf> Iceroot: Now that is a chiller thank you lots I appreciate the help
<Aethelwulf> btw I use acronis to backup an image
<beta0x64> zetheroo: what do you think is wrong?
<damian_-_> after sleep my wifi wont work. i need to restart. also happens when i logout and back in. how can i fix it?
<Aethelwulf> any suggestions of any better software?
<qin> jfcaron: I guess it is /etc/motd.tail fault.
<Aethelwulf> I face the same problem as damian_-_
<ameriserf> okay cool,  so since I installed 11.04, I can only reboot, if I 'use old linux versions'.   how do I fix this booting problem?
<guddu> anyone help me
<damian_-_> Aethelwulf: what wifi card?
<Aethelwulf> Atheros
<Aethelwulf> 1 min let me recheck which
<Braiam> Compiz/Unity problem: when I move a windows between desktops using the wall plug-in and I minimize/close it, the indicator/menu still there, so I have to click the desktop to unblock the screen
<damian_-_> tok im on intel 3945 rules that out
<jfcaron> qin: Yes I do have a file at /etc/motd.tail, should I simply delete it?
<qin> jfcaron: rather backup and echo
<qin> jfcaron: If i recall well.
<galerien> jfcaron, "mv /etc/motd.tail.back"
<guddu> #gsoc-india
<galerien> jfcaron, "mv /etc/motd.tail /etc/motd.tail.back" * sorry
<jfcaron> qin, galerien: Ok, thanks.
<Braiam> galerien: whit sudo
<galerien> Braiam, +1
<guddu> hi
<grenadecx-Ascend> anyone here experience with rdiff-backup?
<qin> galerien: Also cp not mv, since we need empty file
<iceroot> !anyone | grenadecx-Ascend
<ubottu> grenadecx-Ascend: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<yori> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<qin> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<grenadecx-Ascend> Okay. well, I have a script that runs rdiff.backup to perform backups. But I get different results if I run in from cronjob then if I run it from terminal, http://pastebin.com/Xb12itYQ , anyone got any idea?
<llutz> grenadecx-Ascend: cronjobs are running in a limited environment, so you may have to use full pathes etc. to call stuff
<Aethelwulf> Iceroot: thank you again
<Aethelwulf> Goodbye everyone
<grenadecx-Ascend> But rdiff-backup is in the PATH variable
<grenadecx-Ascend> shouldn't that be enough
<jfcaron> Ok new problem, when I do sudo apt-get update on my remote machine, it goes through all the repos (with hits) but finally ends with E: Unable to change to /home/myuser/ - chdir (13: Permission denied).  What permissions (and on which files/directory) do I need to set for this to work properly?  My home directory has u+rwx and a+r.  Again this is Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<llutz> grenadecx-Ascend: and PATH is identical when using cron?  i doubt that
<llutz> grenadecx-Ascend: crons PATH is not identical to users PATH in most cases, so use full pathes
<gucki> is there any way to use/ import a mac keychain with ubuntu 11.04?
<grenadecx-Ascend> THis happened after I updated rdiff-backup from 1.2.7 to 1.2.8, and they are in the very same spot
<ejv> anyone have suggestions on removing a corrupted file (xfs filesystem) when trying to remove, via the inode, fails?
<grenadecx-Ascend> How do I found out which PATH the crontab has then?
<llutz> grenadecx-Ascend: whats /etc/tibet/tibet-backup.sh line 34?
<brett__> is there any good console based icq programs with decent tutorials out there for ubuntu? can anyone recommend one?
<llutz> grenadecx-Ascend: run a cronjob "echo $PATH >/tmp/cron-path"
<guest> hello, i've just upgraded ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 and as soon as grub screen should be visible i get "no signal" from my monitor. My other system (after i blindly go to it through grub) works, what may be wrong ? is there any way to unupgrade ubuntu ? (i didn't know 11.04 isn't stable)
<qin> brett__: irssi (and some scripts), /j #irssi
<Braiam> Compiz/Unity problem: when I move a windows between desktops using the wall plug-in and I minimize/close it, the indicator/menu still there, and the keyboard shortcuts are useless as same that the panel until I clic the desktop
<sunny_> I am not able to figure out the difference between /etc/apt/mirror.list and /etc/apt/sources.list. Can anyone help me in this.
<grenadecx-Ascend> There's really nothing in line 34 in my script, maybe it says that because of the loop. Well, I'm calling on rdiff-backup a few times so, probably because of it. Well, I'm gonna check the path of crontab now
<B|ackPanther> Hi, i have one program that uses /dev/ttyUSB0 and i want to read all the output in that file. Is there a way i can capture the output ?
<qin> B|ackPanther: wireshark
<B|ackPanther> I want to use another program to read that output. The program using the /dev/ttyUSB0 is kermit.
<sunny_> I am not able to figure out the difference between /etc/apt/mirror.list and /etc/apt/sources.list. Can anyone help me in this plz
<razz1> any blufish ppa that works
<Braiam> Compiz/Unity problem: when I minimize/close a windows, the indicator/menu still there, and also block both the keyboard shortcuts and the panel until I clic the desktop
<andrew_46> razz1: There is a guide on the forums for building your own copy
<brett__> qin: i am using irssi right now, are you telling me it can handle instant messengers such as jabber as well?
<llutz> brett__: using additional stuff like btlbee, yes. without no, irssi is an irc-client
<andrew_46> razz1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426958 This is my guide :)
<razz1> andrew_46: i know, just wondering there might be a easy way. I tried the "deb     http://debian.wgdd.de/debian sid main contrib non-free" but fails to get the repository key
<brett__> llutz: cool thanks
<daedaluz> is the kernel power consumption bug fixed?
<qin> brett__: Yes, with bitlbee, facebook includes, also twitter ;)
<andrew_46> razz1: Hmmm... I don't know any PPAs unfortunately, the guide only has 3 single commands though?
<ron_> ubuntu supports installation of DEB packages, right?
<ikonia> ron_: deb package formats, yes
<Goliath> how can i mount a gbp image?
<razz1> andrew_46: if compiles from source, how to upgrade then
<Celphish> hmm, the keyboard-shortcuts for switching workspace just stopped working+
<apc_> unity
<Celphish> how do i restart it+
<Celphish> +
<ron_> ikonia: thanks
<Celphish> hmm, my shift seems to have hanged itself, can't write question mark
<andrew_46> razz1: The checkinstall commands integrate the package into the package management system, so a newer repository version will upgrade it
<andrew_46> razz1: Mind you natty does not have 2.0.3 yet :)
<qin> sunny_: http://popey.com/blog/2006/10/24/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror/ I take it this way: mirror.list is "dynamic" source.list
<abbavanisankar> Does anyone know how to create a website?
<qin> abbavanisankar: 15 bucks
<Celphish> hahah, I know the problem now :D
<abbavanisankar> i'll give u 15
<abbavanisankar> hey qin
<Celphish> the problem was that when I attached a usb-drive, my win7 VM took control over it instantly
<sunny_> qin: I am not able to open the link.
<abbavanisankar> anyone?
<sahip> what is the problem?
<qin> abbavanisankar: IT would be easier for you to hang out around #apache etc, if you want /msg me
<qin> sunny_: http://goo.gl/4arB
<sunny_> qin: this link is also not working.
<qin> sunny_: hm, does http://popey.com works?
<sunny_> qin: no
<qin> sunny_: google popey.com , please
<sunny_> qin: ok
<sunny_> qin: google found the link, but that too is not working.
<bc81> Goliath: looks like you need to first convert the file to an iso, since gbp is a proprietary format.  there seems to be an open source program you can compile and try it out for yourself here: http://tinyurl.com/3ermxdn     good luck with that
<qin> sunny_: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror ???
<stimpie> In my  unity launcher the workspace button disappeard, how do I restore it?
<sunny_> qin: yes this is working, I have see this page, but could not found the difference.
<bc81> well, that dude left 2 minutes before i answered his question lol.  looks like either i need to lear to type faster, or he needs to learn patience :-)
<fanlei> I'm new here
<yori> welcome
<bc81> welcome, fanlei
<fanlei> This it's my first time use xchat
<fanlei> What can I do here
<yori> u can find ppl ip's here
<ikonia> fanlei: the channel you are in is called #ubuntu and is for ubuntu support discussion only
<definity> HELP! im not sure which graphics card driver to download, i have a Nvidia 7600GT but im confused as to which drivers to download!
<Dr_Heckle> definity: the NVIDIA site lists which cards are supported by which dirver versions
<qin> sunny_: It make diffrence if you updating dozen of machines (it reduce used bandwith around tenfold)
<definity> i am on the website http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce_7600.html and it dont say nothing about the drivers
<Dr_Heckle> definity: nvidia.com >> linux link/seach linux
<Dr_Heckle> go from there
<gustavo> alguem sabe um bom editor de video para linux??
<definity> cant see no linux link, and when i type in linux on the search nothing comes up!
<fanlei> Oh
<Dr_Heckle> definity: well it worked for me when i tried it a few days ago
<Dr_Heckle> try harder
<Dr_Heckle> try smarter
<Dr_Heckle> try better
<FloodBot1> Dr_Heckle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sunny_> qin: I said I am not able to make out the difference between sources.list and mirror.list. And the link you provided did mention the difference between these two.
<fanlei> Can I speak Chinese here
<RenaKunisaki> is bugs.launchpad.net down?
<rigved> !cn | fanlei
<ubottu> fanlei: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<drc> definity: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-270.41.06-driver.html lists the Nvidia 7600GT
<qin> sunny_: It may be not difference (especially before update).
<TimR> RenaKunisaki: Nope
<definity> DRC: thanks fro the link dude!!
<TimR> RenaKunisaki:  http://downorjust.me
<fanlei> 哈哈
<fanlei> 谢谢了
<RenaKunisaki> !chinese | fanlei
<ubottu> fanlei: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<sunny_> qin: There must be some difference.
<RenaKunisaki> heh
<RenaKunisaki> TimR, thought so, thanks
<RenaKunisaki> that site never works for me >.>
<Cube``> hey guys, i just create a new user on my computer and logged in with him, the way the desktop looked was entirely different (theme-wise and it also had the apple-like shortcuts on the bottom of the screen). how can i reset my own account to get the default screen setup/decoration?
<RenaKunisaki> heh did ubottu respond automatically to the Chinese text or was that just severe lag?
<fanlei> 你们都是哪里的people阿
<jiltdil> channel for libreoffice
<jiltdil> ?
<talntid> #libreoffice
<jiltdil> thanks
<talntid> would be a good guess.
<Boni> cube, When u enter ur username, u could see the themes at the bottom
<Boni> u can change it from there
<Boni> ok cube?
<Cube``> Boni: yes tried them all, to no avail
<Boni> Then u must have installed a modified version of ubuntu like pinguy OS
<Boni> It must be  normal
<Boni> Cannot be changed
<Boni> cube?
<padi999> Hi all
<padi999> In Lucid I had a SIP Plugin in Evolution. Now it's gone in 11.04, where is it? How can I regain it?
<Cube``> Boni: xubuntu
<padi999> Oh my bad, it's not evolution but empathy ^^
<guest> hello, i've just upgraded ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 and as soon as grub screen should be visible i get "no signal" from my monitor. My other system (after i blindly go to it through grub) works, what may be wrong ? is there any way to unupgrade ubuntu ? (i didn't know 11.04 isn't stable)
<rigved> guest: there is no way to go back.
<rigved> guest: 10.10 is also a STS version, just like 11.04. 11.04 will become stable soon just like 10.10
<guest> ok, thanks
<helloEARTH> guest: try using the nomodeset option when ur booting
<helloEARTH> had the same problem with 10.10 and that helped me fix it
<Sterist> is there a key combo to close applications or return to desktop?
<guest> thanks helloEARTH
<iivvoo> hi, I'm trying to fix thunderbird's broken (US) date notation, I probably need to (re)configure my locale setting. How/where can I do that?
<Peddy> is there a way to permanently enable indirect rendering in Unity?
<helloEARTH> Sterist:  alt-f4 to close application, and super+D to show desktop, was that what ur looking for?
<Sterist> helloearth super?
<sahip> win ker
<sahip> key
<helloEARTH> windows key on keyboard
<helloEARTH> we just dont like using that name. haha
<rigved> helloEARTH+1
<Sterist> xD
<Sterist> that key has yet to work for me
<Raptors> Hey guys. I came here because #samba is literally dead. Does anyone know how to get nautilus to detect my samba share properly?
<Raptors> it's seeing "localhost" but when I double click it on it says "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<Raptors> when I type in my ip manually "smb://192.168.1.108" it works
<Dr_Heckle> http://www.picturegoer.net/images/BenTurpinMar20.jpg
<DasEi> Raptors: add it to /etc/fstab and do a mount -a
<Raptors> DasEi, that's not really the prob. I want it to be detected properly under network
<Raptors> :|
<definity> is it possible to install mac drivers on ubuntu?
<definity> sicne there both linux
<Raptors> what?
<sipior> definity: both of those statements are incorrect :-)
<definity> i thought mac is darwin, which is linux
<Dr_Heckle> what was the kernel version what that split happened...?
 * Dr_Heckle doesn't know
<sipior> definity: darwin is unix, not linux.
<DasEi> Raptors: which distro ?
<sipior> definity: specifically, it's descended from the BSD part of the family tree.
<definity> oh shit
<DasEi> definity: mac is leopard OS , which is not linux
<andeeeuk> does anyone have any good alternatives to virtualbox?
<pedrocr> I just booted a computer after a motherboard swap. It has two raid arrays running over the same 4 disks. The raid5 array apparently resynced and is now working. The raid1 array is working but degraded with only 2 of the 4 disks.
<DasEi> andeeeuk: vmware
<pedrocr> all disks seem to have some smart errors on bootup but nothing else
<Raptors> <DasEi> Raptors: which distro ?
<definity> but its backbone is UNIX
<Raptors> gentoo
<andeeeuk> does vmware work on ubuntu?
<pedrocr> any ideas on what this could be and how to repair the raid1 array?
<Raptors> :|
<helloEARTH> andeeeuk: yes!  it has a cool unity mode too
<DasEi> Raptors: which distro are u using ? lsb_release -a tells you
<andeeeuk> ohhh nice one!! thanks!
<Raptors> DasEi, Gentoo
<secret6554454546> What !
<Raptors> Well Funtoo but it's pretty much Gentoo
<definity> dammit, i doubt im gonna get ym sound card to work then
<andeeeuk> do you install VMware toolbox from the software centre?
<DasEi> Raptors: #ubuntu here, ask in ##linux instead then, might (idk for gentoo) SUID problem
<Raptors> kk I'll go to linux
<andeeeuk> helloEARTH do you install the vmware toolbox from software center then?
<helloEARTH> andeeeuk: nope
<DasEi> !repeat | andeeeuk, no : http://www.vmware.com/support/ws4/doc/new_guest_tools_ws.html
<helloEARTH> umm..one sec, notes...notes..
<mnemoc> hi, can you point me to documentation about packaging kernel drivers?
<DasEi> !packaging | mnemoc
<ubottu> mnemoc: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<helloEARTH> andeeeuk, lets open a private chat, i have a lot of pasting...
<secret6554454546> what iptables dns block traffic ?
<mnemoc> DasEi: but something more specific to dkms? :)
<secret6554454546> example plz !
<Bacta> Is 11.04 officially out yet?
<DasEi> mnemoc : that's outdated, might look yourself : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-August/026088.html
<mnemoc> DasEi: thanks
<mnemoc> Bacta: yes
<DasEi> mnemoc: also there is #ubuntu-devel, where more people might know
<jussi> mnemoc: try #ubuntu-packaging or perhaps #ubuntu-motu, or even #ubuntu-kernel :)
<mnemoc> jussi: thanks for the hint, didn't know those
<nancho> Hi, I'd like to know if to add space on the systme partition is possible.
<jussi> nancho: yes
<jussi> !info gparted | nancho
<ubottu> nancho: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 487 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<DasEi> nancho: if there is space before or behind can be freed, yes, else can have a new partiton, so yes
<nancho> jussi: I've got a 210 Gio which is empty
<nancho> partition*
<DasEi> nacho: mind to change fstab''s uuids afterwards
<DasEi> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ElectricPrism> Does anyone know the criteria for a package to be installed natively in Ubuntu?
<chrislustic> hi there guys. i seem to be having a problem...  im trying to uninstal wine...  and it says that  apt-get or aptitude are running and need to finish or be closed first.
<chrislustic> but they are not..
<DasEi> nancho: just make this your new /home and copy things over (move) ?!
<sahip> chrislustic: after you restart?
<nancho> DasEi: but I havefirst to move the partition because they're not the one beside the other.
<ElectricPrism> Does Ubuntu have only GPL libraries or also LGPL by default? I know certain packages arent included by default
<DasEi> chrislustic: synaptic or another manager open  ?
<chrislustic> no no other manager were open.... synaptic would not open it just opened tho but it says this
<chrislustic> E;dpkg was interrupted you must manually run "sudo dpkg- configure -a to correct the problem
<DasEi> nancho: you could just use this 210gb for additional /home, tell it to fstab, mount it, copy - then delete your old data over, then delete old /home
<chrislustic> i guess i will try that
<rigved> chrislustic: run that command ^^
<DasEi> nancho: just check by df -h in current home, space is enough
<DasEi> if there is enough soace*
<DasEi> space, darn ;)
<RenaKunisaki> I wonder why it tells you the command to run instead of running it
<RenaKunisaki> seems like bad UI design
<DasEi> RenaKunisaki: most  likely apt was interrupted
<RenaKunisaki> if it knows how to solve the problem why not solve it?
<DasEi> RenaKunisaki: administrative tasks don't run on their own
<Celphish> what happends if I un-check "enable ubuntu unity plugin", does that shut off the launcher?
<nancho> DasEi: I do not speak about /home because my partition is used for data (who can be whitten and read on windows and linux)
<sipior> RenaKunisaki: because automatically running the command might break something, and it would be better if the user is directly involved.
<rigved> RenaKunisaki: sometimes just running the command is not enough. in that case some thing else needs to be done like deleting lock files etc.
<RenaKunisaki> hmm, but at least prompt "do you want to try to repair?" or some such
<chrislustic> also... with aircrack-ng im having a problem...   with setting the channel
<chrislustic> waiting for beacon frame (bssid xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx) on channel -1
<chrislustic> mon0 is on channel -1 but AP uses channel 3
<sipior> RenaKunisaki: feel free to contribute a patch.
<sunny_> I am getting the following error; $ sudo apt-mirror -c apt-mirror apt-mirror: invalid config file specified at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 122.
<RenaKunisaki> people will see this "you must manually run this command" and go "but how do I do that?"
<RenaKunisaki> sipior, not a bad idea...
<DasEi> nancho: you initally wanted more space, and said you got an additional partition, so my idea
<chrislustic> but sudo airmon-ng start wlan0 "then with the channel number" will not set it
<chrislustic> or whatever tghe command is.. close to that
<RenaKunisaki> will take all bloody night to download the source on this connection though >.>
<RenaKunisaki> anyone got a carrier pigeon? I suspect it'd be faster
<nancho> Just to add space on the /. It's about 7 Gio now
<jjp_> Renakunisaki: only faster with QoS support; cf. RFC2549
<quiescens> carrier pigeon has really high return trip latency though
<nancho> ahh but Ithink the only solution is to move a partition (to add) and merge it to ma system part. What do you think?
<nancho> DasEi
<RenaKunisaki> well those RFCs are a bit out of date what with the printing and scanning TCP packets. should just stick them on USB sticks. have an entire distro ISO download in one packet :p
<DasEi> nancho: depends, works only easily if it's next to your existing root
<jjp_> quiescens: you can still maximize throughput on tcp link over carrier pigeons with option TCP window scaling
<chrislustic> i need to set the channel for monitoring directly in aircrack-ng   it goes to default channel 11 but i need it on channel 3
<nancho> DasEi: I thiunk I'll reinstall all the OS with at least 10 Gio.
<nancho> think*
<DasEi> nancho: run gparted an post a screenshot
<chrislustic> I had installed macbuntu theme.   then i used wine to install safari,  but safari wouldnt run very well at all ,,,
<jjp_> RenaKunisaki: I agree. I once also read a paper with a snail pulling a chariot whose weels were DVDs. Good throughput too, but on short distances
<DasEi> nancho: /home is where all your personal stuff goes, and a 10G is not much for a whole os
<RenaKunisaki> I suspect that's what my ISP is using at the moment
<chrislustic> nancho: 10 gb runs out fast,
<RenaKunisaki> what year was it when you received this message?
<nancho> DasEi: I don't need a /home in fact because of my partition data (210 Gio is amply enough)
<DasEi> nancho: which size has your current root ?
<DasEi> df -h tells you
<nancho> DasEi: what do you mean? The syst partition ?
<DasEi> yes
<Cube``> hey guys, why is truecrypt not in the repos?
<templer> hi there does anyone know a news feed widget that i can embed in my desktop wallpaper
<DasEi> Cube``: third party
<Cube``> DasEi: so they have repos for ubuntu?
<zetheroo> beta0x64: I think I found out what the issue was ... sorta
<nancho> DasEi: where do you post a picture?
<nancho> screenshot
<DasEi> Cube``: no, but debs, and then the app has an update-function
<DasEi> nancho: http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<Cube``> DasEi: thanks alot
<nancho> DasEi: http://imagebin.org/153512
<DasEi> Cube``: you kow howto install single deb ?
<Cube``> DasEi: yes thanks
<DasEi> fine, have crypt :)
<Cube``> ;)
<nancho> DasEi: sorry it's in French.
<Cube``> is it unbreakable though?
<nancho> And I'll be back soon: something important to do sorry.
<DasEi> nancho: nvm, picture's the same
<DasEi> nancho: cu
<user12> can anyone tell me the why ubuntu hangs while downloading repos during installation on xenserver vm . trying lucid server edition. this is urgent.
<nancho> nvm, cu ?
<joanian> hello i have been using a source that used to name version starting with a character. IS there any config to bypass policy of versionnumbers not starting with digit?
<DasEi> nancho: nevermind, see you c-u
<chrislustic> DAMNIT
<chrislustic> sorry
<chrislustic> excuse my language
<nancho> ahh ok thanx a lot
<DasEi> cu, hehe
<helloEARTH> thats a new one for me too. cu. haha
<joanian> or better do a downgrade to 10.10?
<chrislustic> I installed mac osx snow leoperd server edition on my HP pavillion intel core duo PC, but im having much problems troubleshooting the sound/
<chrislustic> 64 bit version
<ray1claw> this comes up when I apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/4Ld8y3Hw any ideas anyone?
<ray1claw>  ^ it has rendered my apt pretty much useless, cant do shit now
<sipior> chrislustic: i think you're in the wrong channel.
<chrislustic> sipior: naww im not
<TER0RR> this might be a stupid question, but how can i install ubuntu without any window manager? i know that ubnutu server does this but PAE kernel is... well not for me
<sipior> chrislustic: we don't support mac os here. so yes, you are.
<wooter> chrislustic, look up hackingtosh supported sound cards
<chrislustic> :sipior I didnt ask a question
<chrislustic> im in the right channel
<chrislustic> thanks wooter,
<tsimpson> ray1claw: please watch your language in here, and you can just 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages' and apt-get update should re-download it
<DasEi> chrislustic: this is #ubuntu, not macos
<chrislustic>  I DONT CARE
<sipior> chrislustic: yes, but we do.
<yeyeye> hi
<chrislustic> good for you
<ray1claw> tsimpson, sorry for the bad language, should try that asap, i was just being casual
<chrislustic> i dont care that you care
<DasEi> hi, yeyeye
<yeyeye> is possible to speak with somebody in spanish please?
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sipior> chrislustic: try not to be a douchebag, if you can possibly manage it.
<chrislustic> have fun caring... this channel has more useful info on just about anything than other channels.
<yeyeye> DasEi, thanks
<chrislustic> sipior: it's a free country and your entitled to your opinon,  if you don't like why i'm here then you should stop crying me a river
<loculinux> buenos dias a todos
<sipior> chrislustic: is this the country where they use "your" instead of "you're"?
<lolmaus> Please suggest a simple way to determine where free space is spent to, using console.
<user12> can anyone tell me the why ubuntu hangs while downloading repos during installation on xenserver vm . trying lucid server edition. this is urgent.
<DasEi> lolmaus: df -h
<chrislustic> sipior: are you playing teacher now and you are superior because I didn't take the time to make sure I spelled osmething correctly?
<chrislustic> sipior: bravo would you like a trophy
<DasEi> !ot > chrislustic
<ubottu> chrislustic, please see my private message
<user12> no one??
<sipior> user12: you haven't exactly given us much to go on.
<DasEi> user12: slow mirror ?
<chrislustic> exactly
<wooter> irc needs a like button sometimes
<DasEi> user12: you could use synaptic to find fastest mirro, or are you running headless ?
<exasam> What means "none" in the "Filesystem" column of 'df -h'?
<DasEi> exasam: swap
<exasam> thank you!
<sipior> exasam: just that. the files are resident in memory (not swap)
<DasEi> exasam: read sipior, /dev is there
<ufehifehiehfiu> hello. I'd like that my computer change a setting at every shutdown : I want the mouse to be back for right-handy at every restart.
<ufehifehiehfiu> who could help me acheive this?
<nibbler_> ufehifehiehfiu, you have the CLI commands for that?
<ufehifehiehfiu> I don't recall what CLI stands for.
<ufehifehiehfiu> Command lkine?
<ufehifehiehfiu> no, not at the moment.
<ufehifehiehfiu> nibbler_:  this post should help me right?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1158750
<DasEi> ufehifehiehfiu: you could use a makrorecoder an then add that to your startupapps
<DasEi> !info xnee
<ubottu> xnee (source: xnee): X event recorder/replayer - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.06-1 (natty), package size 10 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ufehifehiehfiu> DasEi: so you suggest me to install xnee, right?
<DasEi> yes
<ray1claw> tsimpson, it worked man! thanks a bunch! but now it shows the same error with another file. *sigh*
<ufehifehiehfiu> sudo apt-get install xnee
<ufehifehiehfiu> DasEi: and once I've installed XNEE ?  the xnee command doesn't exist
<DasEi> ufehifehiehfiu: man cnee
<ufehifehiehfiu> DasEi: thx
<ufehifehiehfiu> DasEi: I am not able to understand the CNEE manual.
<Nagel> after doing apt-get upgrade, my mouse doesn't work.  How do I fix it?
<jamiewan> Nagel, try reconnecting it
<DasEi> ufehifehiehfiu: http://itupw056.itu.chalmers.se/xnee/doc/xnee.pdf
<Nagel> It's a mousepad
<uuuzuyzyzu> DasEi: I tried "cnee -demo" but I didn't got it. It shutdown my session...
<uuuzuyzyzu> DasEi: reading your doc.
<uuuzuyzyzu> DasEi: you suggest me to record my action with cnee and ask cnee to reproduce that action?
<guest> how can I add "nomodeset" parameter to grub, if as soon as i launch grub i get "no signal" on my monitor ?
<DasEi> ufehifehiehfiu: yes, you can have a very litle script just doing so and call that at each startup (sytem>preferences>startup-applications)
<DasEi> guest:/etc/default/grub
<guest> but i can't even launch ubuntu, "no signal" - is accessing it from other OS the only way ?
<iulhk> hello all, using debian lenny, if i hv some php page in /var/www/info.php then i can able to open it. but if i will try to open the same page from /var/www/directory1/info.php then i am unable to open it, how to enable /var/www sub directories for web pages ?
<DasEi> Guest: ah , no, when grub starts, press left shift, hover to desired entry and press e
<uuuzuyzyzu> DasEi: It sounds complicated to me, do you beleive that CNEE solution is one of the simplest?
<guest> DasEi: umm, i'll try, what does'e' do ? (i get no signal as soon as grub starts
<guest> is it grub batch ?
<DasEi> ufehifehiehfiu: unless you find the commands to achieve that and just have a script doing so, yes
<Flannel> iulhk: In Ubuntu it's enabled by default, you should ask in #debian.
<DasEi> Guest: lets you edit grubs's line
<guest> DasEi: ok thanks
<DasEi> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<rigved> iulhk: this is the support channel for ubuntu. head over to #debian for debian support. also, sub-direcories are accessed by www.example.com/sub-directory/info.php
<Flannel> iulhk: One other thing to check is if those files are readable by the user apache is running as.  In Ubuntu, that's www-data, I don't know what it is in debian (this is why it's important to ask in #debian)
<uuuzuyzyzu> DasEi: Ok, so I am going to have a look to find the command to acheive that.
<uuuzuyzyzu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=480940
<Tsune> hiya
<helloEARTH> Tsune: hi
<Tsune> what's up?
<Edulix> hi people
<Tsune> hey Edulix
<uuuzuyzyzu> does anybody ever used "xmodmap"?
<uuuzuyzyzu> Is it a good idea to use it?
<Tsune> anyone can tell me how to unistal kubuntu from my pc?
<amokpaule> Hello, can someone recommend me a scanner for ubuntu price around 100 euros?
<MonkeyDust> !ot| Tsune
<ubottu> Tsune: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<falafell1> errr how do i enable viewing hidden files in nautilus? O_o i used to right-click -> show hidden but that option is gone
<jamiewan> control h
<Tsune> why is ot? i need to unistall *ubuntu from my pc
<falafell1> oh w00t, tnx jamiewan
<amokpaule> or a good company where most models have linux support
<DJones> Tsune: Do you mean completly remove kubuntu just to leave you with windows?
<jamiewan> amokpaule, canon and hp have been good for me with printers and scanners
<sahip> Tsune: you need to format, that's all
<amokpaule> jamiewan: thanks
<Tsune> but that doesn't will format my Windows too?
<Tsune> DJones: yeah, i just want windows
<jamiewan> amokpaule, i use a canon cheap flatbed scnner a hp 6500 printer MFC and logitech c series webcams they all work flawlessly in ubuntu
<sahip> Tsune: are they on the same portion?
<DJones> Tsune If you want to keep windows, you'll need to use your windows cd and run the fixmbr app which will remove grub so that your pc will just boot into windows, once thats done, you can just reformat the partitions you've given to kubuntu/swap etc from windows
<Tsune> let me see
<DJones> Tsune: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx?mfr=true
<amokpaule> jamiewan: ok i will look at them, i have an canon at the moment but it is not supported by sane . so im looking for one that is
<jamiewan> amokpaule, try installing simple scan
<amokpaule> jamiewan: OK will try, you maybe also know a solution for my oki laser printer? Not in cups^^
<ruslan_osmanov> how do I load a php extension from apache2 vhost config/
<ruslan_osmanov> ?
<Tsune> so after using fixmbr app i can restore the hard disk with gparted without problems?
<jamiewan> amokpaule, all i can say is theres a pretty big list of hp supported printers and they seem to be the best for my experience anyways
<DJones> Tsune: You shouldn't need gparted, you'll be able to format the partitions from Windows
<amokpaule> jamiewan: Ok, thanks for your time :)
<szal> DJones: having a GParted live CD can't hurt, however ;)
<jamiewan> np
<DJones> Tsune: If you're not sure, the best place to ask will probably be ##windows though, the windows users tehre should be able to talk you through it
<Tsune> nice
<Tsune> thanks!
<Tsune> 've to look the windows restore cd now
<blashyrkh> when iam connecting my laptop with a lan cable the wireless is switched off automatically
<blashyrkh> how can i turn off this functino?
<blashyrkh> it says, "wireless lan is turned off by hardware switch"
<ruslan_osmanov> I specified php.ini with PHPINIDir directive in /etc/apache2/sites-available/localhost: /var/www/localhost/conf/php.ini. This file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608324/
<ruslan_osmanov> phpinfo() outputs the raw constant name: COUNTER_RESET_PER_REQUEST. While it's value parsed successfully in any .php file
<ruslan_osmanov> so I wonder, why the constant value is not parsed in php.ini and phpinfo()
<ruslan_osmanov> here is the main extension code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608325/
<ruslan_osmanov> just this code had worked on opensuse
<ruslan_osmanov> however, on opensuse I've php5-fpm+nginx installed. I.e. no apache
<DasEi> ruslan_osmanov: ask in ##php maybe ?
<ruslan_osmanov> DasEi, I'd like to. But I'm falling into #overflow
<ruslan_osmanov> cannot connect to the channel
<DasEi> !register | ruslan_osmanov
<ubottu> ruslan_osmanov: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> DasEi: can't I use the CLI "gnome-mouse-properties" to change the mouse property?
<DasEi> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: I don't know that, I rather would look after dpkg, but have no clue about that
<DasEi> How is a mouse set from left to right hand via terminal ?
<DasEi> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: or add a section in xorg.conf
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> DasEi: I don't manage to know how is a mouse set from left to right hand via terminal
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> with xmodmap maybe, but not properly
<DasEi> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: same here, is why I put the question in the channel
<sahip> who has the mouse problem?
<DasEi> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu:  has, sahip
<sahip> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: tried X - configure?
<sahip> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: tried "X -configure"?
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> sahip: no I did not.
<ruslan_osmanov> DasEi, thank you
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> I am.
<mkdir> 请问KVM中如何做到VMWARE的快照功能呢？
<DasEi> !cn | mkdir
<ubottu> mkdir: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<Nagel> So it looks like apt-get upgrade has f***ed the system.  How do I downgrade?
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> sahip: "Server is already active for display 0" Can I shutdown X and still work on my browser and terminal?
<sahip> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: browser? web browser?
<DasEi> Nagel: f** ..  ... what's the errormessage ?
<karthick87> How to install java plugins in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> yes, the one I use to talk to you. (empathy doesn't work here...)
<Nagel> DasEi: No error message.  But the touchpad no longer works.
<DasEi> !java | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<sahip> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: you con use irssi.
<DasEi> Nagel: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> anyway I feel confused. The "gnome-mouse-properties" gtk window allow to change the setting from Right-handed to Left-handed.
<DasEi> Nagel: else try gsynaptics and tpconfig
<mkdir> thanks ubottu
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> So how come that window manage to do that, and we cannot using CLI ?
<Nagel> I've tried all those.
<DasEi> mkdir: ubott.. is  the channel ro-bot
<lynx__> i am going to install ubuntu server at office, however can someone tell me a lightweight window manager & how to install it? do i need to install x11 and xorg as well? ty.
<mkdir> my god ...
<RenaKunisaki> heh maybe ubottu should respond to being thanked, like "don't thank me, I'm a robot"
<sahip> lynx__: blackbox
<iceroot> lynx__: why install server then? the server is normal ubuntu without a gui and with pae-kernel
<DasEi> mkdir: look, triggered by "!"
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mkdir> !
<lynx__> iceroot: because any other iso comes with a desktop environment by default
<iceroot> !minimal | lynx__
<ubottu> lynx__: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lynx__> iceroot:  and i want a window manager, not a desktop environment
<dara1> fluxbox
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> Where is the source code for the "gnome-mouse-properties" application?
<lynx__> i am just confused cuz someone told me about xorg/x11
<mkdir> !hi
<lynx__> and i dont know whay the fuck should i do
<DasEi> lynx__: language, sure, ask
<iceroot> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: find out from what package its comming from (dpkg -S filename) then to, sudo apt-get source packagename
<szal> lynx__: someone told you what about Xorg/X11?
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> iceroot: thx.
<sahip> lynx__: do install X. Then pick a wm like blackbox and done?
<linuxer0203>   .
<lynx__> well, ive told them that i was going to install ubuntu server but i want a way to see my desktop also, they told me to use a window manager which would come with no apps like desktop environments so icould dl my ownbrowser n shit
<iceroot> lynx__: you need X, then you need a window-manager
<linuxer0203> hey
<lynx__> k
<lynx__> but they were like
<FloodBot1> lynx__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiong> RenaKunisaki, Um, nono; "You're welcome."
<lynx__> 'yo bro, u need x11/xorg aswell'
<RenaKunisaki> true
<lynx__> ok
<iceroot> lynx__: and you dont need a gui on a server
<lynx__> how do i install x?
<DasEi> lynx__: x is the graphical environment, install xserver-xorg
<lynx__> iceroot: but i do want it, mainly cuz sometimes ill write docs here
<lynx__> k thanks DasEi
<DasEi> lynx__: then you need a windowmanager, like gdm
<DasEi> ..or other
<linuxer0203> kgdm ?
<linuxer0203> or
<sahip> let me link you to wingow managers list
<js_> gdm is a session manager
<szal> DasEi: GDM is not a window manager
<DasEi> kdm,xdm, and and
<linuxer0203>  yes
<szal> DasEi: neither are KDM or XDM
<lynx__> k
<linuxer0203> but , i think
<lynx__> so, i just need to install X and a window manager?
<linuxer0203> server can work well without X
<xiong> RenaKunisaki, Even maybe, "You're welcome. Please ask for help on any related topic."
<linuxer0203> what do you want to do with ubuntu server?
<something_here> hi. if i install ubuntu from either cd or the ms executable I get no display during the installation. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<RenaKunisaki> yeah that would be nicer
<Nagel> tpconfig just says "cannot open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux
<Nagel> what does that mean?
<igorT> hey, I am having problem installing mint, i was getting the error that /cdrom cannot be unmounted, afer I unmounted it manually, i now get the May 16 11:14:16 mint install.py: AssertionError: Missing filesystem.size. error. I am using  unetbootin. help?
<xiong> I'm quick to endorse rewards for displayed courtesy.
<DasEi> szal: gives you a basic desktop without ubuntu-desktop, am I wrong ? it's a displaymanager
<lynx__> linuxer0203: it'd be used to store mysql database & to write docs if someone need it
<lynx__> thats why i do need some desktop visuals aswell
<sahip> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_window_manager -
<linuxer0203> yes
<szal> DasEi: indeed, these are display managers, and for starting X you don't necessarily need one
<linuxer0203> that my English isn't good ~
<Walex> Nagel: the PS/2 port is the old style serial port (DIN type connector) for mice and keyboard
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> sahip: DasEi : I f**** find the CLI: gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/left_handed --type bool "1"
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> gconftool-2 is our friend
<Nagel> So why is tpconfig trying to use it?
<lynx__> let me ask one last thing
<DasEi> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: f**inally, nice
<lynx__> lets say that i like how gnome looks like, but i deslike it's default applications such as the browser, ftp client, etc. is there a way to install gnome without it's apps?
<sahip> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: I didnt mean to send that to you
<sahip> lynx__: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_window_manager -
<linuxer0203>  not install x-window-system-core ?
<lynx__> sahip: thanks, i know but what about the gnome question?
<cbone> LIST
<sahip> lynx__: I don't use gnome. I wouldn't know
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> DasEi: so know I write a file called "put-mouse-back-for-right-handed" with that CLI, and I configure my Ubuntu to execute that file at every shutdown
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> Am I right?
<something_here> if i install ubuntu from either cd or the ms executable I get no display during the installation. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<lynx__> well, xfce gnome kde, i dont care, is there a way to install it without the default apps?
<linuxer0203> i think  no way ~
<sahip> those are not window managers
<linuxer0203>  it looks like
<sahip> they are desktop environments
<linuxer0203> yes
<linuxer0203> you can install them , and then remove
<sahip> and it will cause malfunction
<lynx__> ok
<lynx__> :/
<sahip> install a minimalist window manager
<sahip> and that's it
<linuxer0203> ye ?
<lynx__> k ty
<linuxer0203> install a minimalist window manager
<linuxer0203>  yes
<igorT> huh, ill try again, I would appreciate any help, google came up blank. hey, I am having problem installing mint, i was getting the error that /cdrom cannot be unmounted, afer I unmounted it manually, i now get the May 16 11:14:16 mint install.py: AssertionError: Missing filesystem.size. error. I am using  unetbootin. help?
<kki313> Is there a way to get a notification if empathy detects a new entry in an IRC channel? It should show the written text - excluding entry and quit messages
<DasEi> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: almost, do : gksu gedit /usr/bin/Mouse.sh
<DasEi> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: first line :
<DasEi> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu:  #!/bin/bash
<DasEi> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: then your command
<Walex> igorT: perhaps damaged install CD or bad CD drive
<DasEi> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: save n close
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> ok DasEi , thanks a lot!
<Walex> something_here: try text installation from the 'alternate' cd
<DasEi> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: chmod +x Mouse.sh
<linuxer0203> it's difficult to chat with your
<linuxer0203>  OMG ,
<DasEi> uuuuuuuuuudfdzu: now add /usr/bin/Mouse.sh to your startupapps
<igorT> Walex: I am installing from the HD, it seemed to wrok.
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/Mouse.sh
<DasEi> makes it executable
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> ok, go to my startup apps.
<rm1> в
<linuxer0203> 纠结。
<rm1> dont speac english
<RenaKunisaki> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<linuxer0203> dont speak english
<linuxer0203> ?
<linuxer0203> ye, thanks
<DasEi> linuxer0203: is that japanese ?
<brett__> for some reason the logoff button for ubuntu keeps getting covered up by some unused chat menu. I see two copies of a talk bubble with my user name, one of them where the logoff button is supposed to be, i also do not know how to get rid of it, short of rebooting. Can someone help please?
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> DasEi: OK i am gonna test this.
<uuuuuuuuuudfdzu> shutdown....
<linuxer0203> no , i'm chinses
<DasEi> !cn | linuxer0203
<ubottu> linuxer0203: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<linuxer0203> i kown ~.
<linuxer0203> i also in #ubuntu-cn
<Demorion> hellow
<linuxer0203> there , i can practice my english
<Demorion> me too
<exasam> how can i easily remove entries in in the indicator applet? (i want to remove empathy, gwibber and evolution)
<sahip> there are channelo for that
<DasEi> Demorion: linuxer0203: this a technical support channel, there are other channels to chit-chat
<Demorion> ok, im go to other chanel ? where ?
<linuxer0203> DasEi:  i kown ,
<DasEi> Demorion: might try ##politics, #defocus, or :
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linuxer0203>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<brett__> for some reason the logoff button for ubuntu keeps getting covered up by some unused chat menu. I see two copies of a talk bubble with my user name, one of them where the logoff button is supposed to be, i also do not know how to get rid of it, short of rebooting. Can someone help please?
<joseph_> Is anyone else having problems with GDM crashing when you switch between users? I did a clean install of 11.04 and I can log out/in of the primary account fine. But if I use another account GDM crashes on logout/switch. I just get a garbled screen.
<sahip> brett__: for 1, you can reboot through terminal; "shutdown", "reboot" "halt"
<sahip> brett__: next, do you know what program it is?
<brett__> sahip: about me
<sahip> brett__: what?
<Celphish> For some strange reason my core 2 duo 2,4ghz and 4gb of memory isn't enough for ubuntu, it still feels a tad slow and such
<Faustus2> is there a easy way to change the icon of a file-type? eg: png??
<igorT> hey, I am having problem installing mint, Ubiquity crashes. I  was getting the error that /cdrom cannot be unmounted, afer I unmounted it manually, i now get the May 16 11:14:16 mint install.py: AssertionError: Missing filesystem.size. error. I am using  unetbootin. help?
<DasEi> Celphish: graphics ?
<brett__> sahip: not sure the name, but it seems to be called 'Me' or 'About Me'
<Celphish> DasEi: you mean which card I have?
<brett__> sahip: it came with the OS
<DasEi> yes, Celphish
<Celphish> DasEi: intel gma-4000-something
<brett__> sahip: maybe 'Ubuntu One' is the name?
<Celphish> integrated
<Demorion> any one tell me what the name of manger of packets ?
<sahip> brett__: well, right click the top bar and say "add to panel", see if it is there
<DasEi> Celphish: that might be a problem, get a cheap nvidia and be done
<EarlOfEgo> Hey, after installing natty my ethernet doesnt work, but it is connected. How can I search for the failure?
<Celphish> DasEi: it's my work laptop ><
<DasEi> ah ic
<uuuuuuufg> sahip: DasEi : thanks, you fullfilled my need.
<DasEi> Celphish: are you running natty ?
<brett__> sahip: no, i can't find it
<Celphish> DasEi: yeah, 11.04, installed it last week.,,
<uuuuuuufg> maybe we cannot do that on windows or mac OS ;)
<DasEi> Celphish: you could try gnome classic
<DasEi> Celphish: no compiz, that will free a lot
<sahip> brett__: well. remove all of them and see if it disables
<uuuuuuufg> how to hide the status IRC messages starting with == ?
<Celphish> DasEi: compiz? I do use compiz.. I would love to be able to use the same kind of "search and you shall find"-kinda menu
<sahip> uuuuuuufg: what client?
<uuuuuuufg> ./hide status
<uuuuuuufg> webchat freenode
<chilli0> Hi, how can I see how much ubuntu is currently downloading? under CLI.
<DasEi> !gnome-classic | Celphish
<DasEi> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<brett__> sahip: you mean remove the panel and recreate it?
<Celphish> DasEi: but that will remove the nice and practical start menu right?, the one that linuxmint has had for ages
<Sm1> Salutation
<sahip> brett__: no no no. remove all the enabled indicators from that window I linked you to
<gis2> hi, I am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Any now how can access on ubuntu machine like xdcmp (I undestand that the xdcmp no more support)
<DasEi> Celphish: the specs of the box are fine, the graphics are not best for heavy window managers, gnome looks like ..second snapshot coming
<Celphish> I truly love the menu from mint, but I wanted to give ubuntu another chance since they had the new 11.04 are out
<brett__> sahip: i don't see any links that you sent me
<vectory> hi, is there a way to protect folders in /tmp from deletion?
<gis2> any now about xdcmp and ubuntu 10.04 lst
<gis2> _
<iceroot> vectory: no
<vectory> :[
<DasEi> Celphish: http://imagebin.org/153522
<Celphish> DasEi: but I have applications running that I can't close atm, can I log out and keep some of them running? (Vmware workstation)
<iceroot> vectory: why is it important to protect them?
<sahip> brett__: there is a horizontal menu over the top, yes? right click on an empty spot on it and you should get a menu. there, there should be 'add tto panel'
<brett__> sahip: yes
<brett__> sahip: i see that
<Demorion> why  have enabled xchat in applet menu ?
<DasEi> Celphish: I think they close then
<chilli0> How can I stop my ubuntu server from accessing the internet for a bit? Just the internet and not the ethernet
<sahip> brett__: that should open a window that has things you can enable and disable. right?
<vectory> iceroot: i wanna hardlink files that get created in tmp, so they dont get automatically deleted, eg flash vids, but that cannot be done across disks, and ~ is a seperate partition
<brett__> sahip: no, i can only add from there
<Ameoba> Chilli0 - do other computers have to access the net? you could unplug the router
<Sm1> Bug #263822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263822 in vte (Ubuntu) "RTL (right to left) support in terminal (BiDi)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263822
<iceroot> vectory: bad idea, also /tmp is cleaned after every reboot
<vectory> i saw
<Celphish> DasEi: hmm.. it's difficult to go back to the classic gnome style since I truly hate the menues since I can't learn to navigate them, hence the love for the win7-lookalike menu
<vectory> deleted 2 gb worth of clips
<sahip> brett__: I am sorry in that case. I must have forgot what it looked like
<tobas> vectory: you could just mount /tmp as a real partition instead of tmpfs.
<vectory> i wil think about it
<tobas> vectory: not as fast, but would work and be persistent
<vectory> is there a ff plugin that can save the clips automatically
<vectory> from youtube etc
<tobas> vectory: or you could make an lvm backed delayed write mirror of /tmp
<vectory> lvm?
<DasEi> Celphish: then you will feel the rather slow graphics, or use unity's 2d repo and save some effects
<tobas> logical volume manager
<brett__> sahip: so delete the whole panel and recreate?
<sahip> brett__: ask your question again and someone using gnome can respond
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<chilli0> Ameoba, Yeah, I want to run a speed test to establish where my network is slowing down.
<jaybee> hi all
<Demorion> why xchat has not in menu applet ? when it is running
<chilli0> Ameoba, I can't just view the speeds on my server because it's running loads of things via samba.
<vectory> chilli0: tracerout
<brett__> sahip: ok thanks
<Nagel> My xserver say ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad Unable to query/initialise Synaptics hardware.
<Celphish> I suggest smoke-signals.. DasEi I don't care much for the effects atm...  but I am running a win7 VM at the same time, along with this chat, firefox or chrome and so on
<brett__> for some reason the logoff button for ubuntu keeps getting covered up by some unused chat menu. I see two copies of a talk bubble with my user name, one of them where the logoff button is supposed to be, i also do not know how to get rid of it, short of rebooting. Can someone help please? I am using Gnome btw
<vectory> chilli0: tracepath*
<Nagel> How do I enable such capabbility?
<Ameoba> chilli0, so you want to test the speed from your PC to the internet, but don't want the server effecting the results?
<jaybee> I have a problem with sound: I get sound out of the onboard speakers of my laptop, when I pug in headphones, speakers are muted, but no sound in headphones - what am I doing wrong?
<Ameoba> chilli0, I'm guessing you don't want to unplug the server from the LAN
<Ameoba> chilli0, you could try changing the default gateway specified on the server so that i can't find any internet addresses
<DasEi> Celphish: look at conky or htop, where your ressources go, I bet it's unity's 3d on that graphic where your problem is
<vectory> chilli0: tracepath tracks every server your data gets send through and times the ping
<vectory> is that what you want?
<tobas> vectory: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/using-tmpfs-is-not-improving-performance-761822/#post3719872
<chilli0> vectory, oh cool. I guess I'll have a look at that.
<sahip> jaybee: if you know your headphones are not broken, then your audio-out socket is not working..
<chilli0> I'm gonna restart the router I have a made a few changes so I'll get D\c.
<vectory> tobas: wouldnt it be enough to make a hardlink of /tmp to eg /tmpsave
<DasEi> Celphish: https://launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/+archive/unity-2d-daily
<DasEi> Celphish: that keeps the same functionality, my natty vm uses same
<tobas> vectory: yeah, and then comment out the mount in /etc/fstab
<jaybee> Sahip, headphones are fine, socket was fine in XP, just installed Ubuntu last night
<tobas> vectory: or just comment out the mount and it will default to your rootfs
<vectory> i havent tmp mounted in fstab
<tobas> true. one sec
<sahip> jaybee: ubuntu does not detect it in that case. did you search the internet?
<Iormangund> heya, is there a way to change wireless network connection order of preference? ie it currently connects to weak one instead of strong.
<vectory> tobas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608361/
<jaybee> searched Ubuntu site, then came here - probably take it to someone who knows what they're doing over the weekend
<vectory> notice the last two lines, can i savely ucomment them?
<PEREKH> tina?
<Celphish> DasEi: the 2 things that took most cpu is the system monitor used to see the info and vmware ;P
<Faustus2> can one change the icon of a file from the console?
<e2fsck> vmware? why not try virtualbox?
<DasEi> Celphish: see, what makes it laggish isn't your cpu/ram combo, that I wanted to show you
<uuuuuuufg> when doing in python:  "os.system(cmd)", how can I get the error returned by the cmd?
<uuuuuuufg> (it is for that app: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~alfred-maghi/localhost-indicator/trunk/view/head:/localhost-indicator )
<Pici> uuuuuuufg: This isn't the best channel for that, try #python
<Celphish> DasEi: ah, how do I see the gpu-usage then?
<sahip_> jaybee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608361/ ?
<vectory> uuuuuuufg: ret=os.system(cmd) ?
<uuuuuuufg> how can i get the system messages returned while executing:  "os.system(cmd)"
<jrib> uuuuuuufg: still the wrong channel :)
<e2fsck> try: os.system(cmd) except:
<tobas> vectory: got it. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-removes-files-at-boot-time/
<DasEi> !info intel_gpu_top | Celphish
<ubottu> Celphish: Package intel_gpu_top does not exist in natty
<DasEi> Celphish: there was this tool, gone now seems
<Celphish> DasEi: oh.. ok
<tobas> vectory: so setting TMPTIME to -1 should work to never delete
<vectory> i see
<vectory> thx
<DasEi> Celphish: still d/l : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/intel_gpu_top.1.html
<Pici> Celphish, DasEi: Its in the intel-gpu-tools package.
<DasEi> Celphish: another question, you use 64 not 32 bit ?
<DasEi> Pici: good to know , thanks
<Celphish> DasEi: 64, got 4gb of ram,
<DasEi> Celphish: all fine
<Celphish> DasEi, Pici, ubottu: it is installed in my dist anyway appearently, so how to start it?
<DasEi> Celphish:  intel_gpu_top in terminal
<Celphish> DasEi: can't say that much happend?
<DasEi> Celphish: ubott.. is the channel ro-bot
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<william_> MADO
<Celphish> DasEi: it cleared the terminal-window and tha marker is blinking in the lower left corner
<Celphish> DasEi: wops :D
<DasEi> Celphish: sry, ctrl+c to stop it, next time prefix with sudo
<Celphish> DasEi: I did, that's when what I described happens, before sudo it just wanted admin priveliges
<nick> plz help
<Guest54624> i cant get my wireless card to work with zubuntu
<DasEi> Celphish: hm should take some time and draw balcons on the left screen side, else something is going wrong
<Guest54624> help me plz
<Celphish> DasEi: I'll try again in a moment, my gui just did a twist
<DasEi> http://www2.eng.cam.ac.uk/~pcjc2/geda/intel_gpu_top_profiles/intel_gpu_load_displaylist_no_compiz_PCB.png
<Gnea> !wifi | Guest54624
<ubottu> Guest54624: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Celphish> my vmware-window just shot itself in the head
<Vir> does anybody know how to make non-prepackaged GCC work on Natty?
<Han> Hi, I just updated to narwhal and after entering my credentials my sessions die. .xsession error says: XIO fatal IO error 11 (resource temp. unavailable) on X server 0:
<Vir> libc and such stuff is not in its usual place and therefore everything just fails to link
<sipior> Vir: you built it against the local libc, i hope?
<Vir> sipior: I have no other libc installed than the Natty one
<Vir> and the dev packages are all installed
<Vir> error message is: "cannot find -lc"
<sipior> Vir: it would be useful if you could pastebin the build command and all the resulting errors.
<Vir> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608372/
<sipior> Vir: sorry, i meant the build command you used to make the compiler :-)
<Vir> sipior: http://code.compeng.uni-frankfurt.de/projects/gcc-build/repository/revisions/master/entry/install.sh and functions.sh
<beyondqgp> 你们都是哪的朋友阿
<DasEi> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<beyondqgp> 这么多人
<beyondqgp> 真热闹
<bullgard4> MySQL 5.5 Reference Manual: "Use the SHOW statement to find out what databases currently exist on the server." 'mysql> show databases; dbBegriffe2011'. Why does '~$ locate dbBegriffe2011' not produce any output?
<ikonia> bullgard4: because it's not in your locate cache path
<sipior> Vir: and that ran with no errors? (i'm guessing no...)
<Vir> sipior: it runs without errors if I disable GCC bootstrap
<papaf> bullgard4: plus that's not a file
<Vir> sipior: otherwise I get the same problem
<ikonia> bullgard4: also there is no extension on that file
<bullgard4> papaf: What does 'plus' mean in your message?
<ikonia> bullgard4: "in addition"
<beyondqgp> 我这机器不知道怎么回事 一会就蹦到注销了
<papaf> bullgard4: in addition to what ikonia said
<Vir> sipior: the point is that the pre-packaged GCC knows to find all libs in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/, but all self-built GCCs have never heard of such a directory for libraries
<Vir> sipior: Ubuntu Natty is the first and only distri I could find that uses this subdir for libraries
<bullgard4> papaf: What "is not a file"?
<Vir> sipior: though I could not find a rationale for this anywhere...
<papaf> bullgard4: you asked why locate couldn't find your database, right? That's because locate is a command that finds files by name
<ikonia> bullgard4: database is not a file name for mysql, database.blah is
<sipior> Vir: it's actually fairly common nowadays.
<papaf> bullgard4: and mysql databases are not files
<ikonia> bullgard4: so a.) the path of the file would need to be in your locate cache path b.) you need to specify the full file name, eg: mydatabase.mdf
<Vir> sipior: well, maverick didn't have it OpenSUSE doesn't have it, and none of the other distris I have used on servers lately have it
<sipior> Vir: 9.10 had it, for example.
<bullgard4> papaf: Almost everything in Unix and Linux is a file. --  If mysql databases are no files, what else are they?
<sipior> Vir: anyway, check your build scripts, and make sure that path is specified explicitly.
<linuxer0203> what is another chat room
<linuxer0203>  iD
<Vir> sipior: just checked 10.10 - doesn't use /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu, except for liblouis.so.2
<ikonia> bullgard4: they are files, but you need to specify the extension
<papaf> bullgard4: directories. You should have a directory for every database you have, with many files in it, normally 3 per every table
<wolfpack> How to remove recent files list from ubuntu natty ?
<linuxer0203> hey
<Vir> sipior: you're saying I have to add -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu to every GCC call now?
<sipior> Vir: no, i'm saying build the compiler properly in the first place.
<erebus> hey
<linuxer0203>  what is about another chat room ?
<erebus> how can i upgrade wine from 1.2.2 to 1.3.6 ?
<Vir> sipior: if you can tell me the magic switch - I'd be happy to
<sipior> Vir: try grabbing the build scripts from the ubuntu gcc package if you need guidance.
<wolfpack> hi, How to remove recent files list from ubuntu natty ?
<qin> linuxer0203: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vir> sipior: if you try to build vanilla GCC packages on Natty they will not compile...
<erebus> so?
 * Vir considers that a bug in Natty
<papaf> bullgard4: in any case, checking with one of my servers, your user probably won't have access rights to those directories
<sipior> Vir: have you filed the bug?
<rgb1> hi to everyone, how can I install pidgin from a package (it have files like: configure, compile, install-sh
<papaf> bullgard4: so locate will never work, unless you run it as root
<Vir> sipior: there was a report for that already and I commented - but now I can't find that on launchpad anymore
<Vir> sipior: doesn't even list it in the list of bugs where I commented
<erebus> how can i upgrade wine from 1.2.2 to 1.3.6 ?
<sipior> Vir: you can find a ppa with gcc 4.6 here, if you prefer: https://launchpad.net/~doko/+ppa-packages
<sipior> Vir: so someone seems to have managed it :-)
<Vir> sipior: thanks, I prefer to build it myself, but I'll take a look at what they have to do to make it work
<sipior> Vir: that works too.
<finalblogger> hai everyone
<finalblogger> i want to know how to setup yahoo email in Evolution
<finalblogger> i tried alot
<finalblogger> nothing happends
<papaf> finalblogger: hasn't yahoo disabled external access? unless you have premium account?
<erebus> how can i upgrade wine from 1.2.2 to 1.3.6 ?
<papaf> erebus: with package manager?
<erebus> papaf: yeah
<papaf> erebus: what distro?
<erebus> papaf: the last one
<erebus> version
<papaf> erebus: natty?
<erebus> yes
<rgb1> anyone can help me to install pidgin? i've downloaded an archive from main site and now?...
<erebus> papaf: enable unsupported updates in sources?\
<rgb1> I extracted this and I've found files like: configure, install-sh, config, compile etc...
<rgb1> please help me
<Pici> rgb1: pidgin is in repositories.
<Pici> rgb1: sudo apt-get install pidgin   is all you need to do.
<papaf> look here: http://www.multimediaboom.com/install-wine-1-3-12-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-10-04-ppa/
<leao> geez
<sipior> Vir: it would also be interesting to run ldd against your linker, and see where it thinks libc should be...
<leao> this XCHAT program has the User list hidden
<leao> how can i solve this ?
<zer0ne> rgb1: did you cat README?
<Vir> sipior: ld itself runs fine (i.e. ldd resolves all libs), but when linking the new executable it doesn't find libc.so
<Vir> sipior: that's because libc.so is not installed in /usr/lib
<rgb1> pici: I want newer version, in repo is an old one
<Vir> sipior: if I symlink libc.so from the x86_64-linux-gnu subdir to /usr/lib it links -lc just find
<Vir> sipior: if I symlink libc.so from the x86_64-linux-gnu subdir to /usr/lib it links -lc just fine
<sipior> Vir: sure. adding the path to ld.so.conf doesn't help?
<papaf> erebus: wait, install wine1.3
<iAxX> i just got ubuntu and i need some help
<Vir> sipior: but then it won't find libpthread, and so on...
<papaf> erebus: overlooked that
<sipior> Vir: right.
<iAxX> so
<Vir> sipior: it's already in ld.so.conf.d/...
<bullgard4> papaf, ikonia I need to further investigate. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<Vir> sipior: ld.so.conf is only for run-time linking
<erebus> papaf: yeah it says that in the link
<leao> HELLO?
<html_inprogress> how do set up opendns?   ,, need help with the script (prepend)
<erebus> papaf: what do you mean
<iAxX> I have a problem ... installed ubuntu and created a user with adduser ... now when i try and do something it asks for Password for Administrator . I don't have that
<sipior> Vir: yes, you're right of course.
<papaf> erebus: there's a package called wine1.3 in natty. Install that.
<rgb1> It ask me to install gtk > 2.0, what is gtk and how can I install this
<leao> yeah how can i disable the password request that pops up everytime i do something ?
<iAxX> I need some hlep ... anyoneee
<leao> would it be harmful for the security to disable it
<erebus> papaf: is it a problem i enabled that ppa in the link?
<leao> ???
<html_inprogress> what is it
<iAxX> I have a problem ... installed ubuntu and created a user with adduser ... now when i try and do something it asks for Password for Administrator . I don't have that
<papaf> erebus: I think not, it will probably add a more fresh version
<html_inprogress> well are you the admin?
<leao> i am using the computer
<leao> lol
<iAxX> no i had some problems and i had to reinstall it and it never asked me to make a user and password
<iAxX> so i just went with it ... than i got into recovery mode so i can make another user
<iAxX> so i can log in
<leao> dude ok
<leao> even if i wasnt the admin
<leao> how can i just disable this ?
<jrib> iAxX: what does « ls /home » return?
<iAxX> administrator
<andeeeuk> GrrrrRRRrrrr, is anyone else haveing issues with virtual machine software?
<iAxX> only
<prashant> can any one help me out with folder permissions
<kflottorp> Guys. I'm running Kubuntu, recently upgraded to natty. I've installed ubuntu-desktop to try Unity, but now Unity is also starting in my KDE session. I've tried removing ubuntu-desktop, but that didn't seem to do anythng. I can still choose ubuntu desktop at login. Any tips?
<erebus> papaf: so if i get wine1.3 do i lose the regular wine?
<andeeeuk> becoming very frustrating
<andeeeuk> :s
<iAxX> jrib : it only says administrator
<jrib> iAxX: is that the user you created?
<leao> yeah what do you expect from 1667 people
<iAxX> no . i crated a user iAxX
<iAxX> created*
<Celphish> ehm, that's just annoying, now I can't get my vmware-window of win7 to expand to fullscreen over both monitors?
<jrib> iAxX: how did you create that user *exactly*?
<Lateralis> leao: yes, setting your computer so you don't need to input your password would leave your system open.  The following Wiki link provides all the information you need regarding sudo and root privileges: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<iAxX> went into recovery mode root shell adduser iAxX --forcebad-name
<leao> <3 love you Lateralis
<papaf> erebus: could be.
<leao> im just hungerin for more information over networks and privileges
<erebus> papaf: so i can still run programs in my old .wine dir right?
<erebus> or do i have to make a new .wine
<jrib> iAxX: grep -i iaxx /etc/passwd
<iAxX> jrib : isn't there like a default password for Administrator ... or how can i enable the sudo root user
<papaf> erebus: if you never tried 1.3.x and you have important configs in your present .wine, just make a backup beforehand
<iAxX> jrib : where should i put that
<jrib> iAxX: in a shell
<erebus> k ty
<iAxX> jrib : comes back with/home/iaxx23:/bin/bash
<jrib> iAxX: I really doubt that.
<iAxX> thats what it says ...
<jrib> iAxX: pastebin your /etc/passwd
<iAxX> iAxX23:x:1002:1002::/home/iAxX23:/bin/bash
<iAxX> Am I doing something wrong ... new to the linux thing ...
<jrib> iAxX: what does « ls /home » return (in full)?=
<mattia> ciao
<iAxX> administrator  iAxX23
<jrib> ...
<rob_p> iAxX: If there's a home directory within /home for administrator, then *somebody* created that account, maybe you when you installed the OS. That account *should* have sudo privileges.  So login to that account and fix your system via sudo.  You can also make your new user a member of the admin group if you want him to be able to use sudo.
<jrib> iAxX: grep -i iaxx /etc/group
<iAxX> rob_p : on the administrator account i don't know the password i never remember making an account
<iAxX> jrib: there is nothing coming up just a blank spot
<jrib> iAxX: pastebin your command and the full output
<jrib> !paste | iAxX
<ubottu> iAxX: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<the_dreamer_> iAxX, when you first created the set up you gave it a user name and password, that is what its looking for now
<pratz> hey guys does any one now how can i ssh with ip address (in local network)
<iAxX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608397/
<iAxX> ok....
<iAxX> ok so this means i'm dumb and forgot that i made an account :|
<rob_p> iAxX: If you don't know the password to the, "administrator" account, then I can only assume you are trying to gain access to a system that isn't yours!  Otherwise, why would there be an user account that you don't know about, or have the password to?
<mbeierl> pratz: do you mean simply "ssh user@192.168.1.1" ?
<pratz> mbeierl: yes, but the problem is that i do not have the user name, i just have the ip address
<iAxX> rob_p : there is nothing on my computer the driver is WIPED
<mbeierl> pratz: you will need the user name.  It's part of the SSH credentials, and not something that can be avoided.
<Guest54624> hey guys, I'm having trouble getting my wireless to work on Xubuntu.  I have a Broadcom bcm 4306, and the wireless device is enabled, however, when I go to my network options it shows that the wireless is not ready
<jrib> iAxX: add your user to the « admin » account as rob_p suggested earlier.  You should probably reset the administrator password too, but keep in mind this is the name of an account: "administrator".  When you login with iaxx and get prompted for an admin password, it just wants iaxx's password
<iAxX> rob_p : is there a way I can reset the password for the administrator account
<pratz> mbeierl: i tried with smb also, but the workgroup and the computer is not listed there also
<iAxX> ok so where can I add the username ?
<Barridus> anyone know why this command isn't giving me write permissions to this windows share?  i have read only.  sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.11/Media /media/JDmedia -o user=XXXX,password=XXXX,rw
<DasEi> iAxX: sudo useradd iAxX, or whatever
<mbeierl> pratz: that last statement confused me.  what does SMB file sharing have to do with the SSH session?  Were you trying to guess the user name that way, perhaps?
<rob_p> iAxX: Of course there is!  But I'm not convinced you own the system you're trying to, "own!" ;)
<Barridus> user/password fields are the admin account on the windows share pc
<jrib> iAxX: recovery mode
<iAxX> oh i need to do that in recovery mode because it just said : iAxX23 is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<mbeierl> Barridus: mounting it with sudo gives "root" the permissions, not the current user.  is that the case here?
<Take> Good day
<iAxX> rob_p : is there a way i can prove you that this is my computer ?
<rob_p> jrib: You can take it from here... I'm going to bow out on my suspicions! :)
<iAxX> no rob . i don't like to be called a liar ... so how can I prove you that this is my system ?
<Lateralis> iAxX: if Ubuntu is newly installed then I would just reinstall it, being careful to remember the username and password of the account you are forced to create during setup
<rob_p> iAxX: Nope! But if that's truly the case, I apologize! Take care.
<Take> Should simple-cdd work just fine with ubuntu, or what tool I should use to upgrade/customize lucid cd image?
<Barridus> mbeierl, perhaps not, good point, let me try without sudo
<jrib> it doesn't matter, you can't really prove it anyway
<iAxX> well i have the pass to my windows account ... but idk how thats gonna prove anything ... anyways ill go in recovery mode and make an account with sudo
<pratz> mbeierl: actually i am given a ip address, i have to create files and save them there, i can ping that computer, but do not know how to connect to that computer
<Barridus> mbeierl, "mount: only root can do that"
<iAxX> thanks for the help guys
<jrib> iAxX: you're not making an account
<afeijo> hi :)
<afeijo> me again
<jrib> iAxX: you're adding iaxx to the admin group
<iAxX> oh
<iAxX> that works too thanks
<afeijo> still having problems with dns server
<afeijo> I think I have bind9 well configured, do I need to change something in my router config?
<pratz> mbeierl: any ideas on this ??
<erebus> papaf: hey
<Take> afeijo: Obviously your router has to know about your named if you intend to actually use the server
<erebus> papaf: i got wine1.3
<mbeierl> Barridus: ah, yes.  I've hit that before.  I think you have to make smbfs setuid root... Try chmod a+s /sbin/mount.cifs
<erebus> papaf: its version 1.3.19
<erebus> papaf: but the last version is 1.3.6 how do i get that?
<papaf> erebus: erm, no
<afeijo> Take, I'm looking into my router where to do it
<papaf> erebus: 1.3.19 > 1.3.6
<mbeierl> pratz: for guessing a user name, no.  That would actually constitute a security attack on the remote computer.  If the owner of the remote computer cannot tell you the credentials to use, then you are out of luck
<afeijo> Take, would it be in Routing? I add my server IP and subnet?
<erebus> papaf: oh ok
<Barridus> mbeierl, heh can you dumb that down a notch?  XD
<papaf> erebus: what do you need 1.3 for, anyways?
<rjonesx> any thoughts on ZaReason vs System76? Trying to decide at the moment but wndered if any of you have a history with either...
<erebus> papaf: a game
<erebus> nba 2k11
<pratz> mbeierl: the owner has just given me the ip address and his computer is not listed in smb list also
<Take> afeijo: Depends on your router
<Take> afeijo: Often DNS setup is related to DHCP settings, but can't really do much more than just quess
<mbeierl> Barridus: ah, ok.  the problem is that Microsoft file sharing (smb) program is installed to be run as root.  you want to be a user and mount the files.  so, you need to be able to run "smbfs" as if you were root, but continue to remain your normal user.  The "setuid" program helps with that.  Give me a moment to chase down further information
<mbeierl> pratz: I am really sorry, but it sounds like the person did not give you enough information.  attempting to guess a user name for credentials is essentially an attempt to "hack" into the remote computer.  I cannot help you with that.  the owner needs to give you that information.
<Barridus> mbeierl, ok i understand.  but trying "chmod a+s /sbin/mount.cifs" returns "chmod: cannot access `/sbin/mount.cifs': No such file or directory"
<pratz> mbeierl: thanks buddy
<papaf> Barridus: add uid=yourusername to the command you tried earlier
<mbeierl> pratz: sorry :)
<tech3> Hi, I'm currently on a development machine. Our dev server has  my ssh public key from this machine. I'm about to set up a new  machine to replace this one. Is it okay to copy my ssh  public/private key from here to my ~/.ssh/ of the new machine?
<pratz> mbeierl: it is fine dude, i will ask the owner for more info
<cactusbin> tech3: yes
<frostschutz> tech3: yeah, sure, or you could just add a new key to the .authorized_keys of the dev server
<Barridus> papaf, bingo that worked great.  thank you mbeierl also as i learned something as well
<iceroot> tech3: is the hostname the same? if i am correct the hostname is crypted in the key
<Pumpkin-> Ubuntu doesn't support non-x86/x64 architectures ?. Is that correct.
<Take> iceroot: No, it's not
<iceroot> Pumpkin-: no not correct
<mbeierl> Barridus: actually, the uid= is preferred.  I just forgot that's how I solved it last time.  it'
<iceroot> Take: so its machine-independed
<Pumpkin-> what architectures does it run on ?
<Take> iceroot: Yes
<Take> tech3: So, just copy ~/.ssh to new box and be happy ;)
<iceroot> Pumpkin-: ppc, i386, amd64 and maybe ia64
<mervaka> iceroot: i carry an openssh and putty key around with me on usb
<B|ackPanther> how can i redirect output of one terminal to another and use that as input to a program ?
<tech3> Awesome, thanks everyone =)
<iceroot> mervaka: Take thanks, good to know
<Take> B|ackPanther: |
<santagada> I tried changing my hostname in 11.04 and now gdm doesn't start anymore
<mervaka> np
<iceroot> !hostname | santagada
<ubottu> santagada: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<santagada> I changed it back, now I can do startx but gdm is broken
<santagada> iceroot, they match
<santagada> iceroot, still no luck with gdm
<B|ackPanther> take , i already have the process producing the output running which i think would be hard to use |
<vectory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608361/ notice the last two lines, can i savely ucomment them?
<Barridus> is it just me or are lan transfer speeds worse in 11.04 than previously?
<zaggynl> Hi, how do I mount a PCMCIA Flash card?
<zaggynl> I tried mount /dev/mtd0 /mnt/smart but I get back "/dev/mtd0 is not a valid block device"
<BluesKaj> Barridus, transfer using ?
<BluesKaj> Barridus, my smb transfer speed is 5 times slower than scp/ssh on our lan
<santagada> any other ideas?
<santagada> I can't see anything wrong on Xorg.0.log
<santagada> right now on x "sudo start gdm" worked
<santagada> but if I reboot it doesn't
<kflottorp> Guys. I'm running Kubuntu, recently upgraded to natty. I've installed ubuntu-desktop to try Unity, but now Unity is also starting in my KDE session. I've tried removing ubuntu-desktop, but that didn't seem to do anythng. I can still choose ubuntu desktop at login. Any tips?
<Barridus> BluesKaj, rsyncing folder contents from a windows share
<Barridus> i'm getting ~3MB/s
<mervaka> kflottorp: try apt-get autoremove
<kflottorp> mervaka: I have, doesn't remove anything
<mervaka> hm
<mervaka> look in the synaptic history
<BluesKaj> Barridus, does rsync use smb  ...never used it ..I just use samba with our windows shares
<kflottorp> mervaka: says it's not installed.. weird.. I can still reboot and choose it at login
<papaf> Barridus: you're wondering why rsync is slow on a smb mounted fs?
<mervaka> ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, it creates a dependency on other packages
<Barridus> papaf, it's a lot worse than the speeds command got on previous ubuntus
<Barridus> this command*
<papaf> Barridus: just smb?
<Barridus> papaf, not sure what that means.  knowledge level isn't that high i guess?  it's the share we just mounted in that cifs command you helped with earlier.  i was able to run this command before just with the read permissions since it's from that drive to this ubuntu machine, so it's always been slower in this release of ubuntu
<prashant> can anyone tell me why some webpages does not load in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<papaf> Barridus: what I mean was, is this machine only this slow with smb/cifs? Have you tried a simple ftp transfer? Just to rule out nic driver regression in the newer kernel
<lolzer>  prashant can you paste the link
<DasEi> prashant: which browser, which side ?
<amin4> Hi guys I want to tweak the kernel in ubuntu desktop which software is the most easiest?
<DasEi> prashant: some very rare don't in chromium, but ff has no probs as far as I saw
<prashant> DasEi, i have tried opera firefox google chrome browser
<DasEi> link ?
<amin4> chasnge the krenel configuration and then make and build moudles?
<prashant> DasEi, ok i will tell u
<Barridus> papaf, would attempting a copy/paste with nautilus be sufficient to answer your question?
<Barridus> if yes, it's a ton faster
<papaf> Barridus: from the same mounted directory?
<Walex> amin4: if you want an Ubuntu-style kernel you must use 'kernel-package'.
<prashant> DasEi, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/158873-better-understanding-linux-partitioning.html
<Walex> amin4: there are a number of tutorials online on how to use 'kernel-package' so just do a web search
<BluesKaj> prashant, install ubuntu-restricted-extras , you probly need the java and flash plugins that come with it
<prashant> DasEi, how to install that
<rigved> amin4: http://kernelnewbies.org/KernelHackingTools  <-- you should check the kernel newbies website for other tutorials. and be sure to join the mailing list and the IRC channel
<lolzer> BluesKaj the adobe is a mess this time
<amin4> Walex: I want to active the cpu and fan sensors in kernel and I have no clue what should I do/ Do I need to do that in chroot
<lolzer> what do you think about gnash??
<DasEi> prashant: fine here ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<quizme> i'm on 10.04, does that mean that I'm using Debianoid with Upstart?
<DasEi> your link to me , prashant: http://imagebin.org/153536
<BluesKaj> lolzer, I have no trouble with them
<crazedpsyc> Hi guys, I was playing with KDE yesterday, and today I logged into GNOME (Unity) and found that all the fonts in programs like chromium and firefox are rendered wrong
<amin4> rigved: how to join mailing list?
<prashant> DasEi, ok
<rigved> amin4: it's there on the website. wait i'll pull it up for you
<DasEi> quizme: lzb_release -a tells distro, yes ubu 10.04 comes with upstart
<quizme> what is Debianoid and Upstart ?
<amin4> rigved: thanks
<prashant> DasEi, right
<DasEi> lsb_release -a , quizme
<crazedpsyc> extra detail for my issue: Hinting appears to be set to medium vs the default slight, although it is set to slight in Appearance Preferences
<rigved> quizme: you are already using upstart
<lolzer> BluesKaj it crashes abruptly for me.. saw the reviews on the software centre .. i think i am not alone
<quizme> ok
<quizme> what is upstart ?
<DasEi> !info upstart
<ubottu> upstart (source: upstart): event-based init daemon. In component main, is required. Version 0.9.7-1 (natty), package size 246 kB, installed size 872 kB
<Pici> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Barridus> papaf, now i'm getting different results than when i tried before i asked about it than trying it again now to get a specific answer for you.  i'm gonna look into some other things and rule some variables out
<quizme> thanks
<BluesKaj> lolzer, perhaps , but when I ran unity and gnome , I didn't encounter that , however I've since switched to KDE , which is very stable .
<prashant> DasEi, i think java runtime missing
<DasEi> quizme: it handles the dependently starting services at bootup an due to it's parallelity is much faster then old hal/sysinit, which was sequentiell
<DasEi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<crazedpsyc> is this #ubuntu
<crazedpsyc> ?
<rigved> amin4: http://kernelnewbies.org/ML  <-- just subscribe to whichever you are interested in by clicking on the subscription link and following the on-screen instructions
<Barridus> crazedpsyc, yes
<crazedpsyc> Barridus: Ok, it says #ubuntu-unregged in some places, so I wasn't sure :)
<DasEi> prashant:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<rigved> crazedpsyc: that's just to prevent bots from entering #ubuntu
<prashant> DasEi, thanks
<crazedpsyc> rigved: Ahh, Ok. Well I don't think I am one ;)
<quizme> dasei thanks
<DasEi> quizme: np, upstart took me some time to understand, too
<hittt> my numpad doesnt work
<hittt> any solutions?
<DasEi> quizme: the old hal is still there, too, but will be dropped sooner or later
<DasEi> !hal
<ubottu> hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<rigved> quizme: there's a technical video on the Official Ubuntu Developer's youtube account, if you are interested in understanding what upstart is and why it was created
<helo> i have three identical drives in this machine, and im getting errors on ata3.01... how do i know which drive it is?
<quizme> rigved: it's ok i just never heard of it.  i'm not a kernel developer or anything.
<rigved> quizme: ok :)
<papaf> helo: should be sata port 3
<helo> dmesg lists ata3 and ata4, so is ata3.00 sata0, ata3.01 sata1, ata4.00 sata2, etc?
<lionhearted> hi guys
<papaf> helo: hmm, then no
<GJohanns> Hello, I have a projector hooked to a Ubuntu box that I would like to do a "remote desktop in reverse" on. (The guest would connect to the Ubuntu box, and the Ubuntu box would display the clients desktop.) Anyone know of software to do this?
<papaf> helo: sorry, you write ara, I've read sata
<Walex> GJohanns: yes.
<papaf> helo: are those ide drives?
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<vectory> how can i remove all files that are hardlinked to one inode?
<GJohanns> I have looked at VNC, they have a portion of there project that does this. but it requires the client to install the server version of VNC. I am looking for something more elegant if it is out there.
<DasEi> GJohanns: other way around, establish a vnc (maybe teamview) from the projectors box to the client, there you are
<Walex> helo: 'grep' into 'dmesg' or install 'lsscsi'
<wolfric> if i do sudo nmap something and try to press a button, it doesn't send the data to nmap, it just displays that letter on the screen. If however i do su root and then run it, it runs fine. is there something about sudo that does this recently? (pretty sure it's worked fine in the past)
<secretary_linux> wolfric: what are you trying to send to nmap?
<wolfric> secretary_linux: key pressed. any key should give an update (bla done bla left to go bla bla bla). v should turn on verbose, d debug etc
<escott> vectory, i think you can use find to search by inode
<Walex> GJohanns: so you expect to find something that allows you to display locally another PC's desktop without doing *anything*? Wouldn't that be a big problem?
<wolfric> secretary_linux: instead the keys seem to be getting caught and displayed on the screen instead
<karthick87> How to access a ubuntu machine through VNC from the login screen ?
<secretary_linux> wolfric: ahh I wasn't aware those keys would do anything with nmap
<wolfric> 03:30:f7:1b:b8:83:ef:ee:bd:71:a8:43:95:f9:80:a1.
<wolfric> woops
<wolfric> thank god that wasn't something more important
<secretary_linux> wolfric: what you are describing is the behavior I would have always expected from nmap
<vectory> is there a way to move data at an inode the easy way, leaving hardlinks pointing into void?
<wolfric> secretary_linux: nope just when i do sudo on ubuntu. works fine in debian and in ubuntu if you su first
<vectory> remove, even
<deployment> Anyone know any GUI network monitor software, ubuntu 10.4 (ping,smtp etc..)
<Walex> karthick87: that does not make much sense, what you can do is to use a desktop manager to let you use the local display with programs running on  a remote Ubuntu system
<DasEi> GJohanns: ssh -X also works, case not enough bandwith
<vectory> deployment: wireshark
<vectory> deployment: and the like
<wolfric> deployment: yeah sure if you go to administration and network tools it has a semi-gui for it
<vectory> deployment: etherall
<GJohanns> Walex: No, I would like for the server (the ubuntu box) to accept connections from the client, and then once a session is started, the server would display the clients desktop.
<DasEi> deployment: zenmap
<papaf> GJohanns: xdmcp then
<deployment> not for a onetime scan. more a screen on the wall...
<helo> Walex: there is no mention of ata4 in lsscsi, and there is no mention of /dev/... along with ata? in dmesg
<GJohanns> papaf: Thanks, will look into it
<lionhearted> I have a really annoying bug. I use the LTS ubuntu desktop on my atom nettop (atom 230). I've installed it in september, it was ok till these days. Now I got freezes randomly. Last month I used it about 1 week continously, it was still ok...but now. : / I dont know what i did before it started, cos i didnt use it for a while. memtest doesnt show any error. Ive installed 3 PPA, ubuntu-tweak, pidgin, firefox-stable. Now, i believe fir
<helo> lsscsi associates host/target paths and partition names, but not the ataX.YY
<stevr1it> hello , i am with a cd live because when i log in it cannot read thehome/user, probably i have probelms with the owner or the permissions, can you help me to ripristinate ubuntu 11.04? thank you
<ThinkT510> deployment: maybe some sort of conky setup with some scripts could show that info (if you want it on display constantly)
<helo> lsscsi lists host 2 or 3, but dmesg shows ata3 and ata4
<helo> is it safe to assume ata3 is host 2?
<DasEi> stevr1it: yes, open a terminal ..
<deployment> ThinkT510: Like a dashboard.
<papaf> helo: don't know if that's safe, but on my PC it's like that
<DasEi> stevr1it: seperate home ?
<Magnusson> is there a way to update aliases without relogging?
<papaf> helo: normally, the kernel names the ata interfaces from 0, while all the rest of programs normally start from 1
<stevr1it> DasEi, yes
<DasEi> stevr1it: sudo fdisk -l
<angheloko> Magnusson, newaliases
<erebus> hey i am running a game with wine and it has no sound, following errors appear on terminal
<erebus> fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on HDA ATI HDMI, disabling mixer
<erebus> fixme:dsalsa:IDsDriverBufferImpl_SetVolumePan (0x192640,0x192540): stub
<erebus> fixme:dsalsa:IDsDriverBufferImpl_SetVolumePan (0x192660,0x192560): stub
<DasEi> stevr1it: which partition is /home ?
<FloodBot1> erebus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> deployment: sorry, you lost me..
<erebus> any ideas?
<stevr1it> DasEi, i cannot find the terminal from this version
<DasEi> stevr1it: ctrl+alt+t
<stevr1it> ok
<DasEi> stevr1it: sudo fdisk -l
<DasEi> stevr1it: which partition is /home ?
<stevr1it> DasEi, i dont remeber the partition og the home, i can find it, it si cripted
<papaf> erebus: are you using hdmi to output audio?
<erebus> papaf: no
<papaf> erebus: then that message doesn't relate to the problem
<lionhearted> hmm, so no idea. like google have no idea, too. : /
<DasEi> stevr1it: it si cripted = it's encrypted ?
<papaf> erebus: it just means wine can't control volume on the hdmi output
<stevr1it> DasEi, encrypted, here is http://paste.ubuntu.com/608427/
<stevr1it> DasEi, now i check with is the one
<papaf> erebus: you can check audio settings within wine with winecfg
<erebus> papaf: yeah
<erebus> and then what?
<B|ackPanther> Hi, now am getting close, how can i redirect output of a running process to another, i have the process PID, and file descriptors.
<DasEi> stevr1it: so I assume sda7 with ecryptfs, or was it luks ? paste also : sudo blkid
<papaf> erebus: does the sound test work in winecfg?
<erebus> papaf: yes
<papaf> erebus: then it's possible that the program you're running with wine is trying to access another audio output
<stevr1it> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/608429/
<papaf> erebus: does the program have any kind of setup?
<erebus> papaf: yes
<erebus> papaf: but not for audio. generally there is a bug for sound
<erebus> papaf: some have reported to be fixed by some steps
<erebus> doesnt work for me
<zaggynl> anyone have a clue how to mount a /dev/mtd0 4MB Flash card?
<papaf> erebus: well, wine is not perfect, especially for very recent games
<Osmodivs> Hello. Ubuntu 11.04 does not recognize my CompactFlash memory card, when I insert it to the slot, Ubuntu opens a window with /, so it shows all folders under /
<zaggynl> I keep getting "is not a block device"
<lionhearted> Does anyone use Firefox 4 on LTS ubuntu?
<stevr1it> DasEi, the partition with hom eis 68 Gb and the root 35 gb
<jzarr> is there a PPA to install gnome3 on 10.04?
<lionhearted> nope
<DasEi> stevr1it:  paste also :   sudo find / -type d -iname '.Private' 2>/dev/null
<escott> !gnome3 | jzarr
<ubottu> jzarr: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<crankharder> I just installed LTS in VirtualBox(OSX), added a host-only adapter - and still can't ssh to the new machine.  What do i need to do to allow sshing?  (ssh is running)
<DasEi> crankharder: go to vb's homepage, FAQ
<zaggynl> anyone have a clue how to mount a /dev/mtd0 4MB Flash card?
<lionhearted> crankharder: and check your firewall :)
<DasEi> zaggynl: as any other disk
<Osmodivs> I want to intall .deb packages from my CF memory card, but Ubuntu opens a window with all folders under /
<galerien> zaggynl, cd /media && mkdir flashcard && mount /dev/mtd0 /media/flashcard (all this with sudo if needed)
<crankharder> DasEi: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch12.html ?  Nothing here?
<dajhorn> crankharder: You may need to add the second host-only adapter to the /etc/network/interfaces file in the guest.
<DasEi> Osmodivs: just enter mount in terminal to see it's dir, cd there manually and copy deb to hd
<stevr1it> DasEi, th home is under media 0bf25133-37c3-4850-bcbf-f3284b462458
<lionhearted> :)
<crankharder> dajhorn: why a second one?  I added eth1 as dhcp and it picked up an ip address just fine
<DasEi> stevr1it: so I assume sda7 << was right
<crankharder> ...and i can ssh to that ip from the machine itself - so it's not ssh or the interface
<Osmodivs> DasEi: osmodivs@Djiin:/media$ cd EOS_DOGITAL
<Osmodivs> bash: cd: EOS_DOGITAL: No such file or directory
<dajhorn> crankharder: NetworkManager doesn't always see a second network interface.  If you used the defaults, then the primary interface is NAT.
<mervaka> dogital?
<stevr1it> DasEi,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/608436/
<DasEi> stevr1it: you got the mount-passphrase ?
<crankharder> dajhorn: yes, eth0 is NAT. eth1 is host-only.  and I installed ubunt-server, so there's no network manager
<prashant> DasEi, ok i have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<stevr1it> DasEi,  yes
<dajhorn> crankharder: If you're manually starting dhcp on eth1, then you need to restart the sshd too.
<prashant> DasEi, anything else to install
<crankharder> dajhorn: rebooted
<Osmodivs> It seems there is nothing inside my EOS memory card..
<dajhorn> crankharder:  Double-check that sshd is listening on all interfaces with `netstat -lntp`
<DasEi> stevr1it: sudo ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek
<StupidCrows> Hello
<ramalave_> hello goog morning
<kamran1> good morning
<stevr1it> DasEi,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/608438/
<kamran1> its evening here @ karachi ;)
<DasEi> stevr1it: fine, :
<Osmodivs> /dev/sdc1 on /media/c3d0afc4-9bb2-4755-941c-ea3e2c4fda43 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<stevr1it> DasEi, and??? the directory stevr1it with verything is still blocked
<Osmodivs> What am I suposed to do with this?
<StupidCrows> Just wondering, whats the best way to block all non-US IPs from accessing my server?
<DasEi> stevr1it: sudo mkdir /mnt/Crypt
<DasEi> stevr1it: sudo umount /dev/sda7 (just in case)
<stevr1it> DasEi, done but nothisng happened
<DasEi> stevr1it: sudo sudo mount -t ecryptfs /dev/sda7  /mnt/Crypt
<DasEi> stevr1it: patience
<stevr1it> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/608440/
<DasEi> stevr1it: asked for password , spilling some lines aka aes blah~ah, fine
<DasEi> stevr1it: cd /mnt/Crypt
<stevr1it> DasEi, i used the normal password
<crankharder> I just installed LTS in VirtualBox(OSX), added a host-only adapter - and still can't ssh to the new machine.  What do i need to do to allow sshing?  (ssh is running)
<DasEi> stevr1it: ls , files there ?
<stevr1it> sorry but it ask me to slect something
<stevr1it> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/608441/
<DasEi> crankharder: again, it's a question vor #vbox, and can easily be found in their FAQ's
<DasEi> for*
<DasEi> stevr1it: just hit enter
<DasEi> stevr1it: cd /mnt/Crypt
<DasEi> stevr1it: ls , files there ?
<lionhearted> ls /mnt/Crypt would be easier, wouldnt it? :)
<stevr1it> DasEi,  nothing appears
<chucknades> any good sites to learn java?
<lionhearted> google
<chucknades> been playing with laby and i need more
<chucknades> ha
<DasEi> stevr1it: you used the pass of setting up ecryptfs ?
<braiam> each time that I minimize/close a window on 11.04, the app menu stay and block my interface until I click on the desktop
<DasEi> stevr1it: paste : df -h
<stevr1it> DasEi,  it says : invalid option -- 'h'
<genii-around> stevr1it: The dash and the h are together
<LarsT> hi
<lionhearted> omg, i have a 40mbit connection...and it's crappier than an 54k modem :/
<DasEi> stevr1it: mount , paste output from that
<LarsT> i changed to xfce
<lionhearted> gratz
<stevr1it> mount
<Walex> crankharder: you need to run the client on the same physical host and ensure that the physical host has an address in the same subnet.
<stevr1it> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/608444/
<html_inprogress>  3d acceleration, how do i get it to work?
<DasEi> stevr1it: so for some reason sda7 isn't mounted
<crankharder> Walex: 192.168.56.1 and 192.168.56.102...
<escott> html_inprogress, depends on your graphics card
<lionhearted> html_inprogress: just download the property drivers
<StupidCrows> chucknades: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=learn+java
<html_inprogress>  its on board,
<html_inprogress> ati
<Walex> crankharder: can you ping one node from the other?
<StupidCrows> lol
<stevr1it> DasEi,  now mounted http://paste.ubuntu.com/608446/
<html_inprogress> someone please poke the bot/ for  3d acceleration?
<crankharder> Walex: nope :/
<Walex> crankharder: then you have a networking problem, not a SSH problem
<crankharder> Walex: yes, I know?
<crankharder> hence me asking what *networking* things I need to do to allow sshing...
<Walex> crankharder: if you do 'ip route show' on the physical host, do you see a route to the 192.168.56.0 subnet?
<DasEi> walex, crankharder: it's vboxmanage and this the wrong channel
<Guest93830> Hello I have a problem with my ubuntu installation, can anyone help me?
<Walex> crankharder: the networking things are the same for SSH and anything else...
<popey> !anyone | Guest93830
<ubottu> Guest93830: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DasEi> stevr1it: what the  regular username of that hd ?
<DasEi> 's*
<crankharder> Walex: I see this: inet 192.168.56.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.56.255
<stevr1it> stevr1it
<A_J> bazhang, around ?
<DasEi> stevr1it: sudo umount /dev/sda7
<stevr1it> DasEi,  here are the permission of my home dr-x------ 3 1000 1000  4096 2011-01-13 19:38 stevr1it i think the problme is here
<Walex> crankharder: and what about on the VM?
<escott> !compiz | html_inprogress
<ubottu> html_inprogress: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<DasEi> stevr1it:can you see files now in /media/Crypt ??
<psijackoff> [ * | NOTICE | * ]  STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE  UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   psijackoff cesar18 Darkenvy tensorpudding quake_guy A_J magepsycho oxseyn jmcantrell shentino dinya Guest93830 dury danslo ramalave_ Zeku Osagasu ymasory shaky ppradhan farmer gerardo_ joost_ timrc frack
<ubuntuguy> Do u guys think it is worth it to upgrade by 10.10 to 11.04
<psijackoff> [ * | NOTICE | * ]  STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE  UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   braiam ubuntu_ Craig_Dem sssstavr1 eipou radarek SortiE bfiller qhgump rumpel_ najm kokonoula flodine Barridus gg_ slinker1 Osmodivs termleech cmdshftn jcrigby punto Boardinary_ uifjlh IRCAnswersBot_ jor
<psijackoff> [ * | NOTICE | * ]  STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE  UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   eduardo ckrailo Finnish osmosis_paul Zonetti ashwin zulax pmcgowan Sansui350A_ eddyc MadViking arvaro stevesmall adlight pawartur_ dsathe x1sc0 k3strel shaneo angheloko dajhorn Oli`` Pitel bollullera ber
<psijackoff> [ * | NOTICE | * ]  STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE  UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   zappo_ soultekkie davidcalle Daniel0108 jnlsnl_ dimmortal rtdos Bump bolt12 Dave888 tohtori tankdriver elslunko Terminator gepatino jamur2 slipp3d Destine dollarbang simion314 rfolco OkropNick zeddii_ za
<psijackoff> [ * | NOTICE | * ]  STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE  UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   kaffe_02 adac vish Pranav_rcmas jonatasnona mrb user12 papaf mbeierl ArdIt Reku gare tbemus [IDC]Dragon pratz Mikelevel lsp eggonlegs Afrix RomD andygraybeal hittt guampa Necrocyber mtlife cannonball zpa
<FloodBot1> psijackoff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> The above is spam, you should ignore it.
<crankharder> Walex: 192.168.56.0/24 dev eth1 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.56.102
<SikEnCide> Has anyone tried running 11.04 on a late 2010 macbook pro ?
<angheloko> has anyone tried installing the mini without internet  connection? (ie via aptoncd)?
<DasEi> stevr1it:can you see files now in /media/Crypt ??
<hittt> i wonder what SASL even is
<DrHalan> hey, anyone using a lenovo thinkpad egde with natty?
<DasEi> stevr1it: ?
<TiagoDF> hello? help me please
<Pendrag0n1> wow, flooded room
<crazedpsyc> after playing with KDE yesterday, I found font rendering in certain non-gtk applications in GNOME to use medium (vs. slight) font hinting. Any idea why that may have happened?
<DasEi> !ask | TiagoDF
<ubottu> TiagoDF: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pendrag0n1> something tells me I might stand a better chance of getting answered on a less busy channel
<hittt> its kinda weird though
<vectory> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hittt> there are 1715 people here, and i get nickalerted by them 90% of the times
<stevr1it> DasEi,  i don't understand i was following your instructions
<TiagoDF> what can i do to get past the login screen?
<DasEi> stevr1it:can you see files now in /media/Crypt ??
<crazedpsyc> TiagoDF: What do you mean? You click a user and put in your password
<TiagoDF> yes
<stevr1it> DasEi,  not at all there is not file like that nor directory Crypt
<TiagoDF> and then it hangs
<DasEi> stevr1it:sudo umount /dev/sda7
<crazedpsyc> TiagoDF: Are you using KDM or GDM?
<Pendrag0n1> I don't think anyone even saw my question...
<ubuntuguy> My qn again , Do u guys think it is worth it to upgrade by 10.10 to 11.04
<TiagoDF> I dont really know
<DasEi> stevr1it:sudo mount -t ecryptfs /dev/0bf25133-37c3-4850-bcbf-f3284b462458/.ecryptfs/stevr1it/.Private  /mnt/Crypt
<crazedpsyc> TiagoDF: Did you specifically get KUbuntu or install KDE? no? then you have GDM
<TiagoDF> i installed the update from 10.04 to 11.04
<[TK]D-Fender> ubuntuguy: Neither is LTS,  11.04 offers LibreOffice , FF4, and a bunch of other nice stuff.  I'd say "why not".
<stevr1it> DasEi,  done
<Pendrag0n1> DasEi: I see you are talking about Crypt, any chance you'd know the anwser to my question?
<zen> copying a 5.2Gb file on a free16 Gb Corsair memory stick, give error "file too large"
<TiagoDF> i suppose it is gdm
<DasEi> Pendrag0n1: maybe, few minutes please
<Pendrag0n1> k
<DasEi> stevr1it:ls /mnt/Crypt
<DasEi> files ?
<llutz> zen: vfat/fat32? that has a 4GB filesizelimit
<SikEnCide> zen What is the drives file format ?
<[TK]D-Fender> ubuntuguy: In 11.04 You're less than 1/2 dozen clicks away from switching from Unity back to Gnome 2.X as your DE if you decide it doesn't suit your tastes
<A_J> DasEi,  hello mate, a little help. A GFX for linux, any idea which are compatible ?
<zen> fat32
<stevr1it> DasEi,  done
<SikEnCide> Fat32 cannot handel files over 4Gb in size
<DasEi> !hcl | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DasEi> stevr1it:ls /mnt/Crypt , files there ?
<TiagoDF> what can i do to fix the problem with the login
<zen> i need to copy the file for a win system  :(
<DasEi> A_J: also cannoncialhas a new, updated one
<llutz> zen: split it
<TiagoDF> it was working fine before the update
<papaf> zen: use NTFS
<stevr1it> DasEi,  i don't understand there are empty directories
<zen> NTFS can handle it?
<stevr1it> cd ..
<ubuntuguy> [TK]D-Fender:  upgrading now.. Any idea how long it will take...
<A_J> DasEi,  no GFX Card's there, only full pc's
<lionhearted> my computer write there's no FS on my root partition. live CD can solve the problem? (fschk or sth like that)
<[TK]D-Fender> ubuntuguy: More than a little & less than too much :)
<papaf> zen: sure
<DasEi> stevr1it: so we are still wrong:
<erebus> in wine i get
<zen> thanks, i`ll try
<erebus> err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {da7738a2-cd0c-4367-9aac-d7ead7c64f98} not registered
<stevr1it> DasEi,  i am into the direcotry of them cd live home
<erebus> how do i fix that
<DasEi> stevr1it:sudo umount  /dev/0bf25133-37c3-4850-bcbf-f3284b462458/.ecryptfs/stevr1it/.Private
<ubuntuguy> [TK]D-Fender: hopefully, it doesnt take more than an hour... :D
<DasEi> stevr1it:paste out from : sudo find / -type d -iname '.Private' 2>/dev/null
<prashant> DasEi, how can i send u screenshots ??
<DasEi> paste*
<stevr1it> DasEi,  /media/0bf25133-37c3-4850-bcbf-f3284b462458/.ecryptfs/stevr1it/.Private
<[TK]D-Fender> ubuntuguy: Depends on your PC specs, internet connection (if doing a live upgrade via internet), etc
<DasEi> aharr
<prashant> DasEi, how where to upload screenshots ??
<A_J> prashant,  do system>prefences> take screenshot
<middle> HELP::I tried to update my ati graphics drivers to catalyst 11.5, It did but it was awful and wouldn't work properly. SO i tried to remove it with the removal script. I think that worked, however upon reboot it will blackscreen, even when i reboot into recovery mode! I am pretty sure i had a similar issue before and i some how solved it from a live USB distro... so any ideas?
<A_J> prashant, lulzimg.com
<prashant> A_J, thanks
<A_J> prashant,  upload there and post direct link
<DasEi> stevr1it:sudo mount -t ecryptfs /media/0bf25133-37c3-4850-bcbf-f3284b462458/.ecryptfs/stevr1it/.Private  /mnt/Crypt
<prashant> A_J, thanks
<A_J> DasEi, no graphics card's listed there mate
<stevr1it> DasEi,  now it ask me the Passphrase.
<erebus> how can i find a guid i have what software it is?
<stevr1it> DasEi,  what should i write?
<DasEi> stevr1it: the pass you used to setup ecryptfs
<DasEi> A_J: http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<middle> No help : (
<stevr1it> DasEi,  it comes back to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608456/
<DasEi> press enter ?!
<DasEi> files there ?
<A_J> DasEi, Nvidia over ATI ?
<A_J> prefrence*
<middle> Ati but i am raging at them now
<DasEi> Pendrag0n1: what was your question
<DasEi> A_J: gfx you asked , so nvidia
<Pendrag0n1>  On my ubuntu box, in, I need to look at word documents in linux/bash commands, and know if they are encrypted by word or not.  with docx files I can use the strings command I search for the word encrypted, but with regular .doc documents, I don't see any way of telling if they are or not.  Any ideas?
<prashant> A_J, thanks
<A_J> DasEi, was thing ATI 4850 Radon.
<prashant> problem solved
<A_J> thinking*
<middle> anyone able to help me?
<A_J> !ask | middle
<ubottu> middle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<middle> i did
<middle> HELP::I tried to update my ati graphics drivers to catalyst 11.5, It did but it was awful and wouldn't work properly. SO i tried to remove it with the removal script. I think that worked, however upon reboot it will blackscreen, even when i reboot into recovery mode! I am pretty sure i had a similar issue before and i some how solved it from a live USB distro... so any ideas?
<DasEi> A_J: generally, many nvidias are better supported, though there are few atis quite well also, either browse the hcl's or ask in here for specific experience
<szal> !patience | middle
<ubottu> middle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<arand> Pendrag0n1: Have you looked at "catdoc"
<DasEi> middle: ati's propitary aren't supported by current x
<A_J> ask where DasEi
<stevr1it> DasEi,  lots of lfiles not in Cryp but like that http://paste.ubuntu.com/608459/
<Pendrag0n1> arand, no I will
<middle> DasEi: I am still on 10.10
<szal> A_J: read DasEi's answer again ;)
<Pendrag0n1> arand: I wonder the difference between catdoc and antiword
<A_J> szal,  what's an hcl ?
<DasEi> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ubuntu2012> when running ./configure it complains that it cannot find jpeglib.h. I've downloaded such  file and put it in a directory, how can I make the compile aware of this location?
<A_J> ty DasEi and szal
<middle> Is there anyway to see a list of ubottu commands?
<magepsycho> i want to create a batch file based on the following commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608461/
<deepu> i get error (port binding failed) while connecting vpn..
<magepsycho> is it possible in ubuntu?
<DasEi> stevr1it: ls /mnt/Crypt , not media
<middle> magepsycho: Yeah, just make a bash script
<stevr1it> cd ..
<escott> !ubottu | middle
<ubottu> middle: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<middle> magepsycho: #!/bin/bash at the top of the file then copy the code in and save it as whatever.sh then give it permissions and execute it
<magepsycho> middle i am newbie can you help me
<stevr1it> daed, the same
<DasEi> magepsycho: yes, easily, but call as root, ask in #bash, just one line in the top missing
<llutz> ubuntu2012: you've to install the -dev package holding the needed file, not to get single files and put them somewhere into the fs
<llutz> ubuntu2012: in your case, likely libjpeg62-dev or libjpeg8-dev
<ubuntu2012> llutz: but I want to do this from scratch i.e. telling the compiler where to find the files in a local directory of my own making, without having to install anything system-wide
<llutz> good luck
<DasEi> stevr1it: did the ecryptfs mount now or not ? mount tells you (on /mnt/Crypt)
<A_J> DasEi, found this says linux what do you think for ubuntu http://bit.ly/lM2wsp
<stevr1it> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/608464/
<ubuntu2012> llutz: what flags should I change in the compiler? It tells me to try changing CPPFLAGS, but if I do that I get other kind of problems
<stevr1it> DasEi,  it mounts but inside you see the reuslt
<magepsycho> i see .. that's great idea
<DasEi> stevr1it: so either wrong pass or wrong cipher-algo, remount and try
<magepsycho> do we need to call it from root?
<DasEi> stevr1it:sudo umount  /media/0bf25133-37c3-4850-bcbf-f3284b462458/.ecryptfs/stevr1it/.Private
<Kuifje111> !calltheops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<stevr1it> DasEi,  done
<maco> kufwhat?
<maco> Kuifje111: what?
<Pici> Kuifje111: Yes?
<Goliath> how can i run jack server?
<apoage> hi have just litle problem with sound ,, just have no sound since yesterday(it were work for last year) .. no idea why .. have alc887 by lshw and manufacturer of my motherboard .. lspci and lshw -c sound (with sudo) says this http://www.pasteall.org/21672 and  in sound properties i see no hardware ..  anyone some idea
<Kuifje111> maco, Pic: sorry about that
<DasEi> stevr1it:sudo mount -t ecryptfs /media/0bf25133-37c3-4850-bcbf-f3284b462458/.ecryptfs/stevr1it/.Private  /mnt/Crypt   && ls /mnt/Crypt .. till it shows files
<ubuntuguy> Doing Distribution Upgrade, now in the Getting New Packages segment, Its taking too long... IF I CANCEL it now, can i do my upgrade later.. Will there be any problems ?
<jpds> Kuifje111: Hello there.
<DasEi> if you're sure about the pass, try other algos (blowfish, and so own)
<Jaxan> I have a problem with login in (ubuntu 10.04): when i log in, it returns to the login screen. It doesn't start any session. (probably related: i don't have this dropdown-box: http://bit.ly/iQEnDY )
<Kuifje111> jpds: false alarm
<stevr1it> DasEi,  it ask me if i want to proceeed with mount, what should i ask?
<stevr1it> DasEi, answer sorry
<Lateralis> apoage: it doesn't look like your sound kernel module has been loaded
<Pendrag0n1> the antiword and catdoc suggestions from you guys was perfect, thanks!
<stevr1it> DasEi, it also says soemthing like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608469/
<A_J>  DasEi, found this says linux what do you think for ubuntu http://bit.ly/lM2wsp
<DasEi> A_J: I don't know where they are now, but since few distro's they don't work no more
<A_J> DasEi, the link mate
<rpk> Why do my window titlebars, max, min, close buttons disappear on occassion?
<apoage> Lateralis, emm ok triing google again ..
<apoage> Lateralis, thanks
<Lateralis> apoage: If the module is properly loaded it will appear on the "configuration" line as "driver = <something>"
<DasEi> A_J: I don't know where they are now, but since few distro's they don't work no more, checkout the Version of x-server against it, you'll see
<vectory> rpk: gnome or unity?
<escott> Jaxan, most likely gnome-session is crashing. I would stop the gdm service and ctrl-alt-f1 over to a console, and then startx from there. it may print out info about why gnome-session is crashing
<rpk> vectory: gnome, on 11.04
<vish> kjhfkadshauywenbwkfjwnf icwefhnewnweiu cweirwecr
<Lateralis> apoage: If it is an Intel sound card, then you could probably modprobe it with snd_hda_intel
<vish> oops!
<stevr1it> DasEi, any suggestion?
<ranger03> whats the differnece between insmod and modprobe ?
<DasEi> stevr1it:seems pass is wrong and I can't know how you set up the partition, which keylength or algo
<escott> Jaxan, and your probably related is natty 11.04 specific you would not have that for 10.04
<Jaxan> escott: there normally is no dropdown box?
<escott> ranger03, modprobe is a little smarter and resolves some dependencies of modules
<DasEi> stevr1it:you will have to retry until you succeed, can't help there any further
<stevr1it> DasE i had just upgraded form ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 the password was IPEuro1 i didn not changed, and it was working for this week
<Jaxan> escott: when i do startx it says the display is already in use...
<escott> Jaxan, at the very least the contents would be different
<escott> Jaxan, you have to stop GDM first
<lionhearted> lol..u write the pass :D jesuschrist.
<middle> QUESTION: If i boot into a live CD and chroot to the root of my ubuntu installation will changes occur to that instalation or the live CD?
<DasEi> lolwut
<middle> So like can i install drivers from there?
<lionhearted> lolw00t
<DasEi> middle: mind other dirs are needed then just root, it changes the hd
<edhjrw> !calltheops [**| NOTICE |**]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [**| NOTICE |**]   edhjrw aja SANGKEUN dari ticaozinho eekTheCat renato SWFu haluan phox_ shentino abdulkarim rlblood_ Eyes-Only oxseyn dewman iomari benkevan arthy PhoenixSTF fgump bfiller wazzup rpk davros gigasoft_ Glavat
<edhjrw> !calltheops [**| NOTICE |**]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [**| NOTICE |**]   blamar tpe Caly lighta ChrisTX ssfdre38 Spec Richard| D3814N wissem `greenlight guampa bdavenport admin1 clakes superman097 middle svg magentar soapie olskolirc apoage RaNa StrangeCharm dkim1987 beli Soupe
<edhjrw> !calltheops [**| NOTICE |**]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [**| NOTICE |**]   IRCAnswersBot__ oski html_inprogress kizee iluciv_ schnuffle skiphuffman_ Solly FiReSTaRT braiam ubuntu_ Craig_Dem eipou rumpel_ najm kokonoula flodine Barridus gg_ slinker1 cmdshftn jcrigby punto Boardina
<FloodBot1> edhjrw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> The above was spam, please ignore it.
<apoage> Lateralis, ok thanks
<lighta> how many time will he tell us that ? like 5time a day ?
<Lateralis> apoage: No worries.  I just had a quick google myself.  Looks like the snd_hda_intel module will work with your hardware
<middle> i can't seem to be able to remove the atidrivers any more than i have allready
<DasEi> stevr1it:your sure that isn't you root-pw instead of the ecryptfs one ? and no, don't give root pw here
<lilstevie> bleh that stuff has been spammed so much it is stupid
<shentino> ugh
<shentino> ok
<shentino> I'm ignoring all highlights here :(
<shentino> anyone wants my attention, PM me
<rpk> anyone?  why can applications crash my window manager?
<rpk> and what do I need to do to prevent it in the future?>
<magepsycho> guys i creates a bashtest.sh file .. and put #!/bin/bash in front .. what's the next step to execute it
<middle> magepsycho:
<magepsycho> yes middle
<middle> magepsycho: You have the first line as #!/bin/bash then all the commands listed below correcT?
<magepsycho> let me post in paste.ubuntu
<middle> save the file, to your home directory
<middle> then open a terminal and enter
<middle> chmod +x bashtest.sh
<middle> sudo ./bashtest.sh
<quiescens> ...
<Pici> sudo shoudln't be used in sitiuations where its not needed.
<haluan> how to enable wireless in 11.04?
<apoage> Lateralis, well it worked somehow for long time sometimes failed to load(or crashed sound system) but this time i just cant load it ..  .. i just trying to find core of my problem ..
<Lateralis> magepsycho: Don't use sudo unless you need to.
<middle> Pici: i didn't know if he needed it or not
<DasEi> middle: sudo chmod +x bashtest.sh
<Pici> middle: Exactly why you shouldn't suggest it.
<Lateralis> apoage: Strange.  Did you do a dist upgrade, and that broke your sound?  Or was it working, and now not?
<quiescens> gosh
<magepsycho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608474/ this contains the shell script
<quiescens> stop putting sudo on every single thing
<middle> DasEi: do you need sudo to chmod?
<DasEi> middle,sry, magepsycho: sudo chmod +x bashtest.sh
<middle> i thought you didn't because it was created by the user chmod'ing it
<Pici> DasEi: you don't need sudo to chmod your own files.
<middle> that will be fine
<middle> the script i mean
<Lateralis> magepsycho: You don't even need to chmod it.  Try going "sh <filename of shell script>"
<zen> papaf  -it works, thanks!
<stercor> How do I find out what fonts are installed on my machine?
<stevr1it> DasEi, i don't know what to do
<DasEi> stevr1it:I gtg soon, hopefully you can recover algo/path, then you can re-set ownership
<magepsycho> so Lateralis .. you mean.. create a .sh file with shell script then run command sh <filename>
<magepsycho> will do?
<DasEi> stevr1it:I mount/umount until plain files occur in /mnt/Crypto
<angheloko> stercor, /usr/share/fonts or install gnome-specimen
<T_X> hi there, is there a known problem with ati radeon graphic cards? the display just stays black here with ubuntu 11.04. switching to a terminal works but switching back and forth once or twice makes the system freeze. ati radeon 9800 pro, amd athlon 1800+
<T_X> and also graphics failsafe mode (so using vesa) works fine
<apoage> Lateralis, well for now it absolutely don't work .. before this issue i did not nothing special just compiles newest wine it   shud not nothing to do with audio system maybe some update in packages no idea ill check log
<stevr1it> DasEi,  i did it but no cahngement
<stevr1it> DasEi,  it always says the same error
<mernilio> Hello all! Im using wireless internet. Do i have to install dhcpcd?
<stevr1it> DasEi, i think the probelm is in the permssions, or the owner
<llutz> mernilio: no
<Lateralis> magepsycho: Yes.  You could also go "bash <script>".  If you do that, you don't even need the #!/bin/bash-type line.  Else, you can chmod +x the file and then ./ it to run it
<mernilio> llutz: thanks!
<stercor> angheloko: Second question: How do I specify then in CSS?
<middle> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<middle> i hate ati > >
<Administrator_> Hello
<lucas-arg> how can i enable appmenu to show menus all time??
<xibalba> hey guys, is there a way to specify what I'm looking for in SIP on the Capture Filter?
<xibalba> I want SIP, but only Proxy-Authenticate packets
<Administrator_> Does ubuntu alternate CD allows one to drop to a "live" console session?
<dios_mio> Administrator_, no
<Administrator_> Thanks dios_mio :)
<dios_mio> Administrator_, oh, you mean console... i dont know heh
<xibalba> anyone know that about capture filters? I know you can do it with the display filter
<Lateralis> apoage: Did you just try to add snd_hda_intel using modprobe?
<szal> Administrator_: you could toggle through the ttys in there & see whether there is a prompt somewhere
<xibalba> but i'm pushing 80mbit/sec of VoIP
<NoiseEee> hi folks, some bad RAM seems to have really f*cked my Ubuntu server 10.04 installation... it can't even boot, I get a "sbin/init: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.3 cannot open shaerd object file: no such file or directory
<DasEi> stevr1it: you can't alter it, untill succesfully plain - mounted, here is another way to try, and i have to go for now :   http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Ecryptfs/#Live
<NoiseEee> Im just wondering how its possible to re-install/recover without losing my data, particularly database data
<Administrator_> szal, right...let me try
<NoiseEee> (i've replaced the  bad ram)
<angheloko> stercor, font-family, just use the name ie arial, ubuntu, sans-serif or something to that effect... but the client must have the font installed
<stercor> angheloko: Oh...the client, eh?
<SavoxUnity> apt-build --yes --force-yes --rebuild world
<SavoxUnity> ftw
<llutz> NoiseEee: restore backup
<szal> NoiseEee: you don't have your data on the same partition as the OS files, have you?
<stercor> angheloko: Well, that solves _that_ problem...
<NoiseEee> llutz: thanks for the obvious answer.
<magepsycho> bash script and shell script are same?
<angheloko> stercor, yeah.. the client viewing your site... i assume you meant CSS (cascading style sheets)
<NoiseEee> szal: i do... is it possible just to re-install "system" files, etc?
<szal> NoiseEee: bad design, to begin with
<apoage> latenite, well have two errors WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'options' and one about futute ingnoring of .conf files or something
<DasEi> magepsycho: you define in first line what is used, bash,dash..
<stercor> angheloko: Yes, I meant CSS.  Then the last one should be generic (sans serif, serif, ...)
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, is there a way to find out which applications have been instaled from one specific repository. I want to downgrade all stuff I have installed from one of the ppa repositories, back to the default ubuntu versions
<NoiseEee> szal: i've got as far as telling the installation/partition manager to use the existing partition and not re-format, i assume thats my best choice.  just not sure where to mount to, should I pick /   ?
<DasEi> magepsycho: so they are all scripts, your's is a bashscript
<apoage> Lateralis, omg white it looks like ti works ..
<angheloko> stercor, yes, for safety if non of the first few fonts are installed in the client
<stercor> angheloko: K.  Thanks.
<SmokeyD> NoiseEee, yes, the new partition you created should have / as the mount point
<magepsycho> then what is shell script DasEi
<erebus> hey
<NoiseEee> SmokeyD: not so much creating a new one, as trying to (re)install the server on the existing one... but thats what i'll choose, thanks
<erebus> where new updates for ubuntu just release?
<kalimojo> hi im thinking of running ubuntu on my laptop. how well does it work with a mobile mifi dongle such as those from o2 and vodafone ?
<erebus> were new updates for ubuntu just released?
<erebus> kernel etc
<SmokeyD> NoiseEee, if you install on the existing partition, you may loose data (and configuration) on it, don't forget that. If that is not an issue, you can just as well erase the whole machine and reinstall.
<ssfdre38> how do i remove phpmyadmin on my server?
<lucas-arg> show menu all time in appmenu???
<NoiseEee> SmokeyD: yeah i'd like to keep it... so i guess i should maybe create a new partition, install on that, and then mount/move files from the old one over as required??
<Carl892> I have a serious issue, I just rebooted an ubuntu server machine and suddenly it shows no interfaces! just lo0. I had just ran apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<Carl892> Any ideas?
<middle> Just wrote a stiff letter to Ati. Dicks
<SmokeyD> NoiseEee, yeah, and also make sure you make a backup of the machine before you start.
<erebus> FUCK ATI
<NoiseEee> SmokeyD: not sure how to make a backup if i can't boot it :P
<SmokeyD> NoiseEee, through a live cd
<szal> !language | erebus
<ubottu> erebus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Carl892> lspci shows the ethernet controller: It is a Gigabit with two ports. ifconfig -a shows nothing
<SmokeyD> NoiseEee, just download a live cd, boot from it, mount the root partition of the computer, and copy your stuff to a flash drive or something
<Jaxan> escott: i get two warnings: unable to load /etc/gdm/custom.conf. and: unable to find users: no seat-id found
<roasted> I have DHCP-server installed on Ubuntu, but when I run service--status-all dhcp isn't listed, and that's something I need to get running. Any idea? On Ubuntu 11.04. 10.10 and previous never exhibited this issue.
<Lateralis> apoage: Excellent.  it might be that asla-base is borked and needs correcting.  But just to confirm: your sound is now working again after you used modprobe?
<SmokeyD> NoiseEee, even more througough would be to create an image of the pc
<escott> Jaxan, from startx?
<Jaxan> from gdm
<NoiseEee> SmokeyD: yeah but the disk is fubarred so wouldn't an image just create a bad image... usb key is a good idea i'll try that
<Jaxan> escott: startx works (black screen with mouse)
<escott> Jaxan, well black screen with a mouse isn't exactly working :)
<Jaxan> escott: hehe
<dwiki> hai
<escott> Jaxan, i think your gnome-session may be fubar-ed
<Carl892> Prior to rebooting, I had an eth0 and eth1. Then I ran apt-get update and apt-get upgrade which ran without an issue. Now, upon booting, I have no eth0 or eth1 ONLY lo0. lspci shows the network cards are there but Ubuntu is not recognizing them. Ideas?
<SmokeyD> NoiseEee, yeah, but depeinding on how you create the image, you can later on copy individual files from the image. The advantage of an image is that you have absolutely everything in it
<kalimojo> hi how well does ubuntu support usb mobile nr
<Jaxan> escott: :(
<kalimojo> how
<dwiki> gu
<SmokeyD> kalimojo, the usb dongle that I have from t-mobile works fine
<llutz> Carl892: check "dmesg" for errors, maybe firmware needed for your nic?
<askhader> I've installed the broadcom-sta packageb but how do I enable the broadcom-sta driver?
<kalimojo> smokeyd : anything fancy u had to do ?
<apoage> Lateralis, so it works now but have no idea how to get it to work.. any way thanks .. and sorry for my bad eng.  .. probably yes but im not sure about alsa-base.conf ill have to check it later .. for now im going to enjoy that sound :)
<dkim1987> has anyone used Spring IOC?
<dkim1987> trying to pass values for "String... params"
<SmokeyD> kalimojo, no, just plug it in and it was available in  the network manager applet
<escott> Jaxan, which isn't that big a deal the best thing is just to nuke the session and run the default one
<Jaxan> escott: how?
<Lateralis> apoage: Glad it is working again.  What you can now do is check alsa-base.conf for an obvious error, you can modprobe every time you boot up, or add the modules to /etc/modules
<knoppix> nicknick
<knoppix> Hejda
<kalimojo> ok smokeyd
<knoppix> huru
<apoage> Lateralis, about that modules it looks like workaround abit .. .. anz waz thanks alot ill have to go ..
<escott> Jaxan, I would cd ~/.config; rm -rf gnome-session
<SmokeyD> kalimojo, but it depends on the specific hardware the dongle uses I think. So you should plug it in and see what type it is
<knoppix> jabbadabbaduhuhu
<roasted> I have DHCP-server installed on Ubuntu, but when I run service--status-all dhcp isn't listed, and that's something I need to get running. Any idea? On Ubuntu 11.04. 10.10 and previous never exhibited this issue.
<Lateralis> apoage: well that module is the driver for your hardware
<middle> QUESTION: How to recover an Ubuntu system that blackscreens in regular and recovery mode? I know that i will have to use a Live USB but what will i need to do exactly? the blackscreen was caused by Ati drivers
<SmokeyD> kalimojo, in the terminal you could run 'lsusb' to see what usb devices are plugged-in
<askhader> How do I make a driver show up in 3rd-party-hardware-drivers?
<kalimojo> ok smokeyd
<Lateralis> apoage: the fact that it isn't loaded properly at boot is strange.  But you're right, it is a bit of a work around.  There's a reason why alsa-base.conf isn't correct and that will need a bit of investigation
<Shadowww|RDP> !calltheops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Lateralis> apoage: This though will help -- wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<escott> roasted, you have to configure your dhcp server to bind to an interface and setup the ip address ranges you want it to serve. have you done that
<roasted> escott, no, but I am installing FOG. FOG automatically does that. FOG told me the DHCP service failed to initialize. I ran service --status-all and it wasn't even listed, whereas on every other version of Ubuntu I've used prior to this, it WAS listed. What changed with 11.04
<roasted> ?
<erebus> hey do i run (jackd -d alsa &> /dev/null &) with sudo or not? I want to select jack in winecfg,
<apoage> Lateralis, ok im planing to rewrite that conf sometimes soon .. ok anz waz thanks ..
<escott> roasted, make sure you are looking at the right name isc-dhcp-server not dhcp-server
<Lateralis> apoage:  Cool.  Glad your sound is working again!
<roasted> escott, is that new for 11.04? I never recall seeing that. how do I start the dhcp service?
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! Does anyone know of an Ubuntu application that I can use to interface with Apple's Facetime?
<nerdy_kid> I am getting "fatal error: glibconfig.h: No such file or directory" when I try to compile a gtk theme, it seems to be a problem with natty
<nerdy_kid> but I can't figure out how to fix it.  please help!
<CAP9834> Hola
<escott> roasted, i dont know but i remember there was a name change for the service/package recently to be isc-dhcp-server
<CAP9834> somebody speak spanish?
<escott> !es | CAP9834
<ubottu> CAP9834: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<genii-around> nerdy_kid: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=glibconfig.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=natty&arch=any
<CAP9834> ok ubottu thanks
<Strav> Hi. I'm looking for suggestions on a music player and so far I've tried: amarok, rhythmbox, exaile, banshee, xmms and audacious. Surprisingly none suits my needs. First: I don't want anything to do with a music collection organized by tags, it's always messy error prone and far inferior to the manual sorting of my files and folders (rhythmbox and banshee fails for that). Then, as most of my music is in .flac, I wish to be able to open a
<Strav> .cue file and simply get the right tracks (amarok can't do this unless you have scanned your whole collection and exaile cannot either). I wish it to be lightweight (amarok fails) and have a way to set a buffer for gapless reading over a samba mounted share (while audacious wins in every other aspects, I cannot seem to get a smooth playback over the network). Any suggestion?
<nerdy_kid> genii-around: that is already installed
<econdudeawesome> Strav: give MoC a try
<econdudeawesome> Strav: Otherwise, there is always WinAmp with Wine :-)
<squonk> hi folks!
<marchdown> What should I do if my wireless network interface works during installation, but doesn't work after?
<gdoteof> how can I use apt to search for package names?
<Strav> econdudeawesome: should I?
<gdoteof> apt-get search is not it
<llutz> gdoteof:  apt-cache search pattern1 pattern2
<Pici> gdoteof: apt-cache search
<econdudeawesome> Strav: shouldyou what?
<gdoteof> llutz: Pici;  ah.  ty
<econdudeawesome> Strav: give MoC a try? I use it all the time. Simple, next to no overhead, fast
<econdudeawesome> Strav: It's console based, but its worth it
<marchdown> gdoteof, that's one useful tip. I keep forgetting that. Thanks.
<squonk> question: I installed ubuntu using wubi on my laptop... after running the updates and rebooting... the display has changed and a goodly portion of my display remains unused. It was fine during the initial install. Ideas?
<alien1> marchdown: aptitude search  <string > is also useful and might be easier to remember
<adam61> i just set up evolution for the first time and i can't get it to connect. it says "Error sending password: -ERR authentication failed". i googled around and couldn't find anything. anyone know how to fix this?
<Strav> econdudeawesome: Ah, nah I don't want a console based player, even if it has shortcuts to do whatever you want, I guess for this one a shiny gui is required.
<genii-around> nerdy_kid: Possibly might be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkg-config/+bug/780537
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 780537 in pkg-config (Ubuntu) "/usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gtypes.h:34:24: fatal error: glibconfig.h: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New]
<kalimojo> hi folks , im looking for a general chat channel, any suggestions on irc servers and rooms ?
<Pici> !alis | kalimojo
<ubottu> kalimojo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<squonk> kalimojo, that's a tough request... mIRC is huge
<Pici> kalimojo: Also, #ubuntu-offtopic
 * squonk grins at ubottu
<middle> niggers
<econdudeawesome> Strav: I guess you're up a creek then. MOC is easy + awesome, but whatev
<rigved> adam61: sometimes the server is unreachable. shut down evolution and start it again. then enter the pass and see
<squonk> Woah...
<squonk> Easy on that lang, middle.
<nerdy_kid> genii-around: I dont get how he fixed it though, he says he linked the headers, but I'm not sure where to link them to
<adam61> rigved ok i'll try that thanks
<Strav> econdudeawesome: it sucks that audacious actually has a buffer setting but it ain't helping, otherwise it would be perfect.
<squonk> Hey Pici, how goes it today?
<Pici> squonk: Its monday ;)
<genii-around> nerdy_kid: Looks like into his working directory of whatever was trying to compile
<nerdy_kid> genii-around: ah, I'll give that a try then, thanks!
 * squonk slides over an oversized mug of java
<marchdown> How should I troubleshoot drivers that refuse to load?
<galacticaboy00te> Ok, I log into my computer and Gnome is gone, I cannot do ALT+F2, nothing shows up, I need help! Thanks, oh I have ubuntu 11.04
<szal> marchdown: such as?
<squonk> Pici, did you see my query?
<adam61> rigved, didn't seem to work
<nerdy_kid> genii-around: great, that worked, thanks!
<rigved> adam61: make sure that the server address is correct
 * squonk laughs and goes back to reading whitepapers
<escott> galacticaboy00te, sounds like your panel or unity session crashed. if you can get some kind of command line in your X window you can try to run gnome-panel or unity (as the case may be) otherwise you need to logout, you can ctrl-alt-f1 and kill any outstanding processes of yours
<galacticaboy00te> ok i will try that, thanks escott
<rigved> adam61: close evolution and start it from the terminal. check the error output
<Pici> squonk: Besides looking into your display settings to make sure that its using the native resolution of your screen, I'm not sure what else to suggest.
<adam61> rigved: it the correct address supposed to be pop3.live.com?
<rigved> adam61: yes that's correct
<marchdown> szal: I've got wifi working during install, but after first boot I can't load drivers.
<LarsTorbenn> hello
<squonk> hiya LarsTorbenn
<LarsTorbenn> one question i use unity if i want to maximize some windows they maximize on other destop
<adam61> rigved: k i tried from the terminal and same thing
<squonk> Pici, I think that's what happened. ubuntu simply is using generic drivers to run the display... it's taking it's BEST guess.
<gsp2009> good morning everyone.
<marchdown> problem is aggravated by the fact that I'd prefer to run without hard drive at all, from live cd with personal setting on ramdisk synced with remote git repo. If I can't get wifi working, that's a no go.
<squonk> Since I used wubi, and not a live disc... I am learning that I have severely limited myself.
<szal> good evening gsp2009
<LarsTorbenn> one question i use unity if i want to maximize some windows they maximize on other destop
<awb> Hi, I'm setting up 'Internet DJ Console' and it requires Jack for sound, I have tried configuring jack using QjackCtl but I am unsure how to configure the microphone. I have 1 sound card and 1 onboard sound system, with the soundcard being the default. Any suggestions on how I could configure jack?
<adam61> rigved, here's the output: http://pastebin.com/PYSUfMf0
<rigved> adam61: are you able to ping pop3.live.com
<squonk> Amazing what you can figure out reading white papers!@
<szal> awb: mic in IDJC is a bit of a b**ch, you gotta try around
<LarsTorbenn> i hve a question
<LarsTorbenn> a
<squonk> Whatcha got LarsTorbenn?
<SmokeyD> LarsTorbenn, just ask you question
<gsp2009> I have noticed since my upgrade to natty, if I leave my machine on over night, in the morning the drive activity is really heavy and the machine is very slow. Most times I can't even switch tty. I have to REISUB. Anyone seen this before?
<LarsTorbenn> one question i use unity if i want to maximize some windows they maximize on other destop
<SmokeyD> your
<awb> szal: Where is it you configure the microphone, in jack or IDJC?
<adam61> rigved, it's doing that now, will it just keep going?
<LarsTorbenn> one question i use unity if i want to maximize some windows they maximize on other destop
<rigved> adam61: the error says that your password has not been saved to the keyring
<Carl892> Prior to rebooting, I had an eth0 and eth1. Then I ran apt-get update and apt-get upgrade which ran without an issue. Now, upon booting, I have no eth0 or eth1 ONLY lo0. lspci shows the network cards are there but Ubuntu is not recognizing them. Ideas? (I checked dmesg, nothing strange)
<rigved> adam61: i don't understand? are you able to connect now?
<szal> awb: define "configure"..  first you need to get it running, i.e. make sure you get sound input..  not sure if there's something to do in JACK for it, it's been a while since I last used IDJC
<LarsTorbenn> i have a question
<Carl892> I have no ethernet ports after rebooting, whereas I should have two
<szal> LarsTorbenn: you're repeating yourself
<adam61> rigved: no, still the same. how do i stop the terminal from pinging?
<LarsTorbenn> i already asked the question !!!
<awb> szal: Just how do I make it work really, I got IDJC to output, just not to take mic input
<rigved> adam61: Ctrl+C
<adam61> rigved: thanks, does that end any process in terminal?
<rigved> adam61: yes, most of the times.
<rigved> adam61: how did you install evolution?
<llutz> Carl892: what card brand/type pci-id?
<LarsTorbenn> please please please
<LarsTorbenn> help me
<A_J> !ask | larry1
<ubottu> larry1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<A_J> err
<adam61> rigved, i didn't, it came already on ubuntu 11.04. i just clicked on the mail icon and said set up mail
<szal> LarsTorbenn: for the 3rd time, with what?
<A_J> !ask | LarsTorbenn
<blackmoon> hi, under natty bluetooth is enable only if i reboot from windows 7, if i shut down and turn on the bt is disabled. how fix this?
<ubottu> LarsTorbenn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jiltdil> msg nickserv identify @007amit
<LarsTorbenn> SZAL !!
<SmokeyD> LarsTorbenn, please read http://goo.gl/cEF1w
<LarsTorbenn> i already asked
<LarsTorbenn> one question i use unity if i want to maximize some windows they maximize on other destop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<szal> LarsTorbenn: no, you didn't
<LarsTorbenn> i DID !!!!!!!!!
<LarsTorbenn> omfg
<Carl892> llutz: will get that in 1 sec, brb
<rigved> adam61: your password is not being stored. can you delete this account and create it again?
<SmokeyD> szal, he already asked the question twice indeed. But LarsTorbenn please be patient and read the guidelines
<LarsTorbenn> 5 times
<LarsTorbenn> omfg
<LarsTorbenn> the one tells me about her shit: ask your question
<LarsTorbenn> and the others: dont ask so often
<SmokeyD> LarsTorbenn, you aren't paying us for support, so please be polite
<szal> !language | LarsTorbenn
<ubottu> LarsTorbenn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<LarsTorbenn> why do you want to kidding me
<LarsTorbenn> stop that please szal
<LarsTorbenn> !language | szal
<ubottu> szal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Carl892> 0d:0 and 0f:0 -- both are: Intel Gigabit Ethernet
<nep1x> hi! good afternoon to all
<Carl892> they show up in lspci but not in ifconfig -a
<nep1x> listen, anyone knows how to see the partition table of my hard disk???
<szal> nep1x: sudo fdisk -l
<LarsTorbenn> so please
<LarsTorbenn> can i get an answer after 30 minutes ?
<adam61> rigved: didn't work; i deleted the account then exited and set it up again, and same thing
<Chromey> Hello All! Just wondering if anyone can help me figure out why hostapd won't start when Ubuntu 10.10 starts. I can lauch manually, but for whatever reason, it won't autostart.
<szal> LarsTorbenn: answers take as long as they take, no point in trying to force something
<LarsTorbenn> szal who has read my question? nobody
<awb> LarsTorbenn: The people in this IRC are not here just to help YOU, learn to get some respect, they are providing support for free and if you carry on like that I'd be surprised if you get support at all!
<nep1x> good man, thanks szal!
<szal> LarsTorbenn: how do you know?  can you read ppl's minds?
<llutz> Carl892: "sudo modprobe e1000e"
 * squonk sighs
<LarsTorbenn> !pm | SmokeyD
<ubottu> SmokeyD: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<passss> window is better
<squonk> Silly as this is about to sound, perhaps a link to nettiquite in the topic?
<passss> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnndoooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww
<squonk> er nettiqutte
<squonk> I can't spell.
<iceroot> passss: stop it
<szal> squonk: netiquette :P
<llutz> squonk: and you really expect users to read/respect it? ;)
<passss> windows is beter than linux
 * squonk grins at szal
<SmokeyD> LarsTorbenn, I wasn't asking a question but telling you that I might not know the answer to your question and would put more effort in it if you were more patient
<rigved> adam61: well the problem is that the password is not getting stored in your keyring, where all the e-mail passwords are securely stored. do you have another account with which you can try, like gmail
<iceroot> !ops | passss
<ubottu> passss: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
 * amal029 likes windows sexp
<passss> wiiiiindow
<adam61> rigved, no that's my only email account
<squonk> Well I guess, it's more of a sign to save the OPs from having to deal with A$$hats
<Carl892> llutz, It returned me to the prompt. I ran ifconfig -a again, nothing changed.
<llutz> Carl892: check dmesg, last lines for anything related
<LarsTorbenn> SmokeyD: okay, sorry.
<squonk> Sorry, I've op'd too many chans I get a lil impatient with impatience.
<Mission_Control> I have a question
<gsp2009> LarsTorbenn: here is a tip. If you type out your question in a manner that provides people as much relevant information as possible, they may be able to help. A one line usually won't suffice. ie: do you have multiple monitors, etc...
 * squonk shrugs and goes back to reading 
<sipior> squonk: i like your optimism, but fear it is quixotic.
<LarsTorbenn> yes gsp2009 but nobody will see it
<yaaar> Hi guys. Having a bit of trouble/confusion with SuPHP. Specifically, I can get it to work, but then my phpmyadmin install (and presumably other web apps installed via apt-get) doesn't work anymore. Seems this is because the files are owned by root and SuPHP understandably has a minimum UID. Is there some way to get normal php5 to run the apt-gotten apps and SuPHP to run everything else? Or...
 * squonk nods in resigned agreement with sipior
<yaaar> ...is there some other way I'm supposed to do this?
<squonk> They are Dragons, NOT windmills my friend!
<SmokeyD> Mission_Control, we read you loud and clear ;) What's up.
<Mission_Control> I'm trying to install ubuntu over the network to a laptop that doesn't have a WORKING cd rom drive
<NoiseEee> anyone happen to know where MySQL stores its data on ubuntu server 10.04?
<szal> Mission_Control: tried a live USB drive?
<Mission_Control> the bios doesn't accept usb
<llutz> NoiseEee: /var/lib/mysql
<Mission_Control> but I guess I could try it a few more times
<Carl892> llutz, It says (c) Intel ethernet driver... all normal stuff, no errors
<NoiseEee> i just don't have that directory llutz even though i see it on the webs
<aethelrick> Mission_Control, szal USB stick is the way I'd do this
<SmokeyD> Mission_Control, try http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download and then scroll down to option 2
<shaggster> anybody have an idea why apache would be running under limited permission, getting an error through php fopen() failed to create stream permission denied running a script that creates a file. Everywhere i search says to chmod it 777 but i  would like to not have it risk that, but it does work I verified it.. running 10.10 Enterprise cloud, apperciate any suggestions
<yaaar> NoiseEee: what does 'show variables;' say?
<szal> Mission_Control: if you can call up a boot menu _and_ have USB listed there, it should work
<NoiseEee> yaaar: its not running
<yaaar> oh
<Mission_Control> I don't think it does but I could double check
<szal> Mission_Control: usually you press F8 during POST screen
<llutz> NoiseEee: grep datadir /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<rigved> adam61: sorry i have to go now. maybe someone else here can help you. also, you should as in #evolution on irc.gimp.org
<yaaar> NoiseEee: well, llutz correctly gave you the default.... /var/lib/mysql
<ghufran> hi. does anyone know if there is a known issue of wifi being disabled in 10.10 or 11.04 ? i had 10.10 running on my laptop with wifi working but then i updated and it stopped working. i then installed 11.04 to try it out and wifi was still not working..
<Mission_Control> all it has though is floppy, hard disk, cd rom, and network
<adam61> rigved: ok thanks for all your help! i appreciate it
<NoiseEee> ty
<ghufran> i then installed windows to see if it was really a hardware issue. but it worked fine on windows..
<szal> Mission_Control: ah, that makes the picture clearer
<gsp2009> ghufran: broadcom?
<SmokeyD> Mission_Control, why don't you install from cd then?
<ghufran> so does anyone know of a fix for this?
<ghufran> gsp2009, yes
<Mission_Control> the cd tray is broken
<Mission_Control> and I don't have an external one
<Mission_Control> it's a really old laptop
<gsp2009> ghufran: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750185
<rigved> adam61: np. also, if you think that it is a bug, then you can take these steps to solve it: http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/bugs.shtml
<SmokeyD> ghufran, what type of wifi card do you have?
<cprofitt> Mission_Control: are you trying to PXE boot?
<SmokeyD> ghufran, you can see it probably in the terminal with the command lspci
<Mission_Control> I'm not sure what pxe is
<adam61> rigved: great thanks i'll do that
<Carl892> Separate issue, did apt-get upgrade on a different server and now apache will not start. Here is what I get when I try apt-get upgrade again: http://pastebin.com/w5PdZyfA
<daurnimator> trying to install natty (from usb) on my laptop: after grub I just have a black screen
<Mission_Control> I'm in the bios trying to set a boot priority
<aethelrick> Mission_Control, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<Carl892> ERROR: Module reqtimeout does not exist! <-- probably the issue
<Mission_Control> thanks
<vectory> is there a way to view console output on boot?
<cprofitt> Mission_Control: if your computer can PXE boot you might want to try this
<Mission_Control> I hope it helps
<cprofitt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<gsp2009> SmokeyD: he has broadcom
<Mission_Control> : P
<vectory> like in suse?
<Mission_Control> ok
<fsmythe> Hey
<yaaar> Hi guys. Trouble/confusion with SuPHP. It works, but then my phpmyadmin install (and presumably other web apps installed via apt-get) doesn't work. Seems this is cause the files are owned by root and SuPHP has a min UID. Is there a way to get normal php5 to run the apt-gotten apps and SuPHP to run everything else? Or is there another way I'm supposed to do this?
<Chromey> Hello All! Just wondering if anyone can help me figure out why hostapd won't start when Ubuntu 10.10 starts. I can lauch manually, but for whatever reason, it won't autostart. I have tried using
<phox_> How do change so that the top bar auto-hides, just like my unity-bar does? I have 11.04.
<fsmythe> Can someone give me the full script of what I need to put in the BOOT.INI file so i can boot from LINUX and WINDOWS???? THanks
<flowbee> i'm getting "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" .... when i try to initiate a second ssh session to my ubuntu 10.04 server.  i have allowed key based auth.  i was following the guide here: http://www.andrewault.net/2010/05/17/securing-an-ubuntu-server/ ... but i think one of the steps disasllowed multiple ssh sessions but i'm not sure which one.
<Chromey> Hello All! Just wondering if anyone can help me figure out why hostapd won't start when Ubuntu 10.10 starts. I can lauch manually, but for whatever reason, it won't autostart. I have tried using "update-rc.d" and it processes fine. But still doesn't start on boot up...and I can't find a log file the says why...
<daurnimator> anyone able to help with usb not botting?
<fsmythe> Can someone give me the full script of what I need to put in the BOOT.INI file so i can boot from LINUX and WINDOWS???? Because there is currently nothing in it THANKS :)
<szal> daurnimator: --verbose please
<pythos> Anyone listening have cluster experience (using the ubuntu packaged redhat cluster)?
<aethelrick> fsmythe, BOOT.ini is the windows BOOT loaded config file. as far as I know it does not support booting other operating systems. Your best bet is to use grub to boot into windows and linux
<alien1> fsmythe: boot.ini may not work ..if you are not happy with ubuntu bootloader ...try easybcd as an alternative
<aethelrick> *boot loader (not loaded)
<daurnimator> szal: as in, edit Install and add a --verbose flag somewhere????
<SmokeyD> ghufran, is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748245 a good startpoint? You don't seem to be the only one with this kind of trouble (for what it's worth)
<funky> hi
<szal> daurnimator: no, as in, please explain your problem in more detail
<multipass> on my dual display setup, one screens desktop is fine, but the other dosnt have any "window appeareance" the top bars are missing
<funky> how can I know which repo a package belongs to?
<adam61> why is it saying cannot send to channel on #evolution?
<adam61> i'm just trying to ask my question about evolution there
<daurnimator> szal: created USB boot disk with UNetBootin (11.04): I put it in my laptop (T1125n) and select Install from the grub menu. I get a black screen.
<szal> fsmythe, askhader: the XP bootloader can load non-Windows OSes, the Vista/Win7 bootloader, however, can only load Vista and/or Win7
<aethelrick> multipass, it sounds like your second screen physical resolution is smaller than the desktop resolution or that it's only displaying part of the desktop (the bottom part)
<multipass> aethelrick: no, its displaying everything, i can see the top panel and bottom panel
<Antilect> http://www.youtube.com/user/VeganBlackMetalChef
<u56765> !calltheops [**| NOTICE |**]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [**| NOTICE |**]   u56765 iskin boteeka wae zach_ gepatino toddc Elv13 tonghuix The_Pugilist funky gnugr isilion simion314 lolmatic jerrad Guest81983 multipass pythos eros derp f|shy pascalaldo edbian dharcker fsmythe bf
<u56765> !calltheops [**| NOTICE |**]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [**| NOTICE |**]   nfrejhfw jubu bergman Andy80 hcaine pr0ton beefman blackmoon jiltdil sawcisse ntr0py andi_ engled Prodego AxeZ trism amin` ceed^ apelgate tasse dim_ Silowyi ogra_ zappo_ gsp2009 functor xiambax pyrony 
<u56765> !calltheops [**| NOTICE |**]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [**| NOTICE |**]   selig5 jahil1 Logan_ dca MrWade blamar JoFo cdavis Urocyon ivancp gremset roasted Stoil89 ChrisGagnon Carl892 demagogue ZeRoN ArexBawrin drc kalimojo nikhil_ SmokeyD SavoxUnity NoiseEee m00se Anubisss 
<u56765> !calltheops [**| NOTICE |**]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [**| NOTICE |**]   teknowill Enissay IRCAnswersBot___ crescendo takeshi ubuntu2012 awolfson biella deepu ring1 safejav tpe lighta ChrisTX Spec Richard| `greenlight guampa bdavenport alien1 clakes superman097 svg magentar
<u56765> !calltheops [**| NOTICE |**]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [**| NOTICE |**]   html_inprogress kizee iluciv_ skiphuffman_ Solly FiReSTaRT braiam Craig_Dem eipou rumpel_ kokonoula Barridus gg_ slinker1 punto Boardinary_ uifjlh IRCAnswersBot_ jorgeu genii-around syn-ack SimonP86__ 
<u56765> !calltheops [**| NOTICE |**]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [**| NOTICE |**]   xortham314 bresta int3nz0r| joris_ BluesKaj dv310p3r tempeldirne bnovc tic^ bafilius py9371 wet-chan wisey danjac escott cesar_CR soultekkie Daniel0108 jnlsnl_ dimmortal rtdos Bump bolt12 Dave888 tohto
<FloodBot1> u56765: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<funky> when I try to install lirc, aptitude says that it's aun unstruted package, why??
<multipass> aethelrick: but, when i open a program its void of window decorations and dosnt seem to be that functional
<jerrad> oh noes
<aethelrick> multipass, how rare... never seen that before
<szal> funky: where are you installing it from?
<multipass> hmm
<aethelrick> multipass, at least not confined to one screen only
<Carl892> http://pastebin.com/w5PdZyfA <-- can someone please look at this, problem with Apache when doing apt-get upgrade. any ideas?
<multipass> the second isnt functional tho :[
<funky> szal:      0.8.7-0ubuntu4.1 0
<funky>         500 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates/main amd64 Packages
<funky> that's the repo, taken from apt-cache policy
<phox_> How do change so that the top bar auto-hides, just like my unity-bar does? I have 11.04.
<aethelrick> multipass, are you running dual X i.e. two X sessions or are you mirroring the display?
<szal> funky: could you have an outdated key for that repo?
<funky> szal: it's a 11.04 downloaded/installed yesterday night
<multipass> aethelrick: its dual sessions, so 2 monitors, each have their own desktops
<funky> szal: how it was for updating the keys ?
<DawnLight>  i'm missing modes on my R370. help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/608500/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/608499/
<szal> funky: sorry, don't know
<gsp2009> phox: compizconfig settings manager?
<BluesKaj> wth was that yelling about SASL above?
<ninjai> anyone notice the lack of updates? I don't think I've seen an update in 1-2 weeks
<szal> BluesKaj: spambot
<rww> BluesKaj: spam, ignore it
<BluesKaj> yeah, figured
<szal> apparently this type of spam isn't new either, there's a blog post on it on Freenode blog from last December
<szal> though I wonder what the originator of the spam wants to achieve w/ that as it doesn't contain any weblink or anything
<Walex> DawnLight: most likely your KVM does not pass DDC information
<mang0> I've downloaded urbanterror, but I can't make the correct file executable, wtf.
<DawnLight> Walex, i just bypassed the kvm. same thing. should i run some command?
<ninjai> mang0, chmod +x filename
<mang0> I click "make executable" and the checkbox immediantly un checks
<mang0> ninjah: thanks, lemme try
<Walex> try 'ddcinfo' if you have it.
<shaggster> if you dont help me in the next 15 mins im going to run my appahce as root user... lol
<szal> shaggster: your problem, but don't come whining if you get rooted or something :P
<shaggster> haha
<DawnLight> Walex, i don't dpkg -S ddcinfo doesn't find it either
<ninjai> has anyone gotten updates for 11.04 in the past week or so?
<mang0> ninjah: it doesn't work....
<zeta> if i'm working on the source code of something that is already in the repos, what is the best to make it myself and have all the binaries be available?
<mang0> :/
<ninjai> mand0, what happens if you type ./your_executable_file
<mang0> well
<mang0> I think I need to be in the right directory first.
<ninjai> yes
<varun> hi friends,how to configure the audio/video settings in pidgin,how to make it to detect my webcam and audio,i am succesfully able to talk with skype,help needed in configuring audio/video of idgin
<mang0> The file is on an external HD
<ninjai> where is your executable located?
<mang0> Well it's called elements...
<mang0> so i suppose..
<ninjai> (remember linux is case sensitive)
<Walex> DawnLight: sometimes to get DDC one has to switch to console and back, so X reinitializes the monitors.
<Walex> DawnLight: also, try to use XRANDR, e.g. with 'grandr'.
<mang0> ninjah: Elements, UrbanTerror, ioUrbanTerror.i386
<DawnLight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608506/
<DawnLight> Walex, check ^
<varun> hi friends,how to configure the audio/video settings in pidgin,how to make it to detect my webcam and audio,i am succesfully able to talk with skype,help needed in configuring audio/video of pidgin
<Walex> DawnLight: that seems to be empty here.
<onyx> i need helping with setting up icecast
<DawnLight> Walex,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/608507/
<DawnLight> seems to be corrupt all of the sudden
<Walex> zeta: download the src '.deb' and work from that adding patches to it
<onyx> server
<zeta> Walex, i just downloaded the tarball and extracted to a home directory
<Walex> DawnLight: that's very strange, maybe hw is not working right. Anyhow try to do a web search for "DXS: 1313", there are quite a few manual configuration examples
<yaaar> Hi guys. Trouble/confusion with SuPHP. It works, but then my phpmyadmin install (and presumably other web apps installed via apt-get) doesn't work. Seems this is cause the files are owned by root and SuPHP has a min UID. Is there a way to get normal php5 to run the apt-gotten apps and SuPHP to run everything else? Or is there another way I'm supposed to do this?
<ksn> so... how do I get rid of packages installed from external repositories?
<justin|tech> i need helping with setting up icecast server
<thr01> :q
<ikonia> ksn: same way as ubuntu packages
<angheloko> where is wpa_supplicant.conf in 11.04?
<justin|tech> i need helping with setting up icecast server
<trism> angheloko: generally you create wpa_supplicant.conf with wpa_passphrase
<angheloko> trism, i see.. so i don't need to create the file then
<Chromey> Hello All! Just wondering if anyone can help me figure out why hostapd won't start when Ubuntu 10.10 starts. I can lauch manually, but for whatever reason, it won't autostart. I have tried using "update-rc.d" and it processes fine. But still doesn't start on boot up...and I can't find a log file the says why...
<blackmoon> hi, under natty bluetooth is enable only if i reboot from windows 7, if i shut down and turn on the bt is disabled. how fix this?
<justin|tech> i need helping with setting up free icecast server
<nixNcode> i'm unable mount/umount from Nautilus.. it gives error that only root can mount.. but this wasn't the case before
<opfour> Chromey: try putting it under /etc/rc3.d Run level 3
<zeta> where are FFTW3 libraries?
<zeta> where are they instaleld that is
<zeta> i need to set the env
<llutz> Chromey: since ubuntu uses upstart, write an upstart-script, put it into /etc/init
<llutz> Chromey: or just start hostapd from /etc/rc.local
<Chromey> llutz: I added the line "service hostapd start"
<Gskellig> how can I login to a windows server on a domain to share files
<angheloko> Chromey, or @reboot in cron?
<Chromey> llutz: and nothing
<llutz> Chromey: call it directly with full path from rc.local
<thr01> having really weird time with this irc channel 2day
<Chromey> opfour: I have the file "S99hostapd" already there....
<llutz> !runlevel | opfour
<ubottu> opfour: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Gskellig> on windows I can type \\(ip address) to share files with a server, regardless of domain or workgroup
<Gskellig> how can I do that on ubuntu
<kotique> hi. I want to completely disable graphic mode in my grub
<kotique> that is, no vbe mode setting, nothing. pure text input.
<opfour> ubottu: bummer
<nixNcode> hi, i'm unable mount/umount from Nautilus..
<opfour> jk  :)
<An_Ony_Moose> how can I change the default program for filetypes en masse? Just knowing where to find the files where this is defined would be enough for me.
<angheloko> nixNcode, have you tried via the terminal?
<An_Ony_Moose> (basically I want to change the default program for all types of text file)
<nixNcode> angheloko, using sudo it works.. but before i could do this from nautilus by using icon next to drive
<Chromey> llutz: I am going to try calling it with the full path...running to a meeting now ;) be back in 30mins :)
<roasted> So I'm trying to NFS from 1 box to another. Each one the user is UID 1001. yet I get access denied. I have ownership to the mount point Im trying to put it on. Any ideas?
<iceroot> roasted: is the ip allowed to do nfs?
<roasted> iceroot, I didn't specify any IP rules. I was leaving it wide open for now.
<iceroot> roasted: imo it is in /etc/exports
<Gskellig> on windows I can type \\(ip address) to share files with a server, regardless of domain or workgroup, how can I do something like that on ubuntu?
<iceroot> roasted: if i am correct you have to specific if all are allowed or only some ips
<daurnimator> szal: mmm?
<kotique> pubkey auth is enabled in sshd config, but it doesn't let me in. whats' up/
<daurnimator> anyone know why I can't use the live-cd (on a usb)
<iceroot> daurnimator: no
<roasted> iceroot, I didn't do this at home, but I am in a different environment now, so I should probably try it
<iceroot> daurnimator: only with usefull infos we can help
<zeta> I just installed a new program by building from source, and I would like to add it to my terminal so I can just do something like "myprogram args" as opposed "../path/to/program/myprogram args"
<roasted> iceroot, same error. oh well.
<sipior> kotique: try running ssh with the -v switch (or even "-vvv") and see if anything useful is reported.
<zeta> what is the best way to do this aside from using aliases?
<iceroot> !path | zeta
<roasted> iceroot, I should plug a cat5 directly into it segregated and see if it works. I wonder if it's an error on our network.
<iceroot> zeta: put the program in a directory which is in your PATH-Variable
<kotique>  debug1: Could not open authorized keys '/home/yuri/.ssh/authorized_keys': No such file or directory
<llutz> zeta: put it into ~/bin  or /usr/local/bin which is in your PATH
<kotique> how's that? the file is there.
<iceroot> roasted: normally there is a nfs-log in /var/log
<kotique> -rwx------ 1 yuri yuri 212 2011-05-16 19:59 /home/yuri/.ssh/authorized_keys
<prashant> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/158873-better-understanding-linux-partitioning.html this link dont open in ubuntu 11.04 any browser ??
<zeta> llutz, the binary and all of its libraries?
<zeta> is there a place that sets all the PATH variables?
<iceroot> prashant: working fine with ff4 11.04
<llutz> zeta: the bin, libs to /usr/local/lib. better build a deb with PREFIX=/usr/local
<roasted> iceroot, in just /var/log? I see nothing NFS related there
<iceroot> roasted: maybe syslog
<Id10T> Hello, I am on Natty x64 with an Asus DVD burner and tried to burn a cd using Brazo but it caused natty to lock up, anyone else experience this?
<prashant> iceroot, its not working with ff its working with opera but its too slow
<llutz> kotique: authorized_keys on Server?
<prashant> iceroot, dont know why
<iceroot> prashant: maybe you have installed some addons which block the site
<prashant> iceroot, just installed jre and rebooted
<llutz> kotique: do "ssh-copy-id user@server" then try again
<kotique> llutz, what's that?
<llutz> kotique: you have to copy the pub-key to the remote site, you want to connect to.
<roasted> iceroot, no entry of nfs found anywhere in syslog. oh well. thanks anyway.
<kotique> i've got ssh pub key in there, sshd can't find it
<prashant> iceroot, i have installed ubuntu restricted areas
<Pirsch> Hello, how do I install a bin file?
<Id10T> Has anyone successfully burned a live .iso with Natty x64 and Brazo?
<tyler_d> when I ssh to a server I want gnome-terminal to update the "title" with the current hostname.... please?
<vectory> tyler_d: have you googled for that already?
<prashant> iceroot, it loads some page only
<justin|tech> i need helping with setting up free icecast server
<tyler_d> vectory: tried all I could find in google
<prashant> iceroot, ff4.0.1
<drc> justin|tech: Try #icecast
<kotique> okay, copied. what next?
<obengdako> welcome okums to the ubuntu channel sorry floodbot
<kotique> asks for password
<prashant> Pirsch, sh name_of_the_downloaded_file, for instance sh jdk-6u2-linux-i586.bin.
<Pirsch> prashant: ok, thanks, I'll try it.
<prashant> Pirsch, its ok
<sipior> kotique: could you show us the result of "ls -ld /home/yuri" on the remote system?
<kotique> sipior, i've shown you the file's ls -l
<kotique> drwx------ 31 yuri yuri 12288 2011-05-16 20:09 /home/yuri
<sipior> kotique: i didn't ask about the file.
<kotique> well you're talking with  a sysadmin not a regular user
<kotique> i'm asking what's up with your openssh package
<sipior> kotique: try adding r-x to group and other.
<Andyhu>  /me 跳一下
<kotique> does it blacklist keys or something
 * obengdako introduce okums
<Andyhu> hello ! everybody
<Andyhu> heh
<prashant> where to get official documentation for linux
<kotique> why would I need to add a group if sshd's downgrading to my uid
<obengdako> hi Andyhu
<sipior> kotique: that's begging the question, isn't it?
<l2lima> What will be the next ubuntu release?
<Andyhu> This is my first time using Irc
<obengdako> good for you Andyhu
<obengdako> i just introduced my friend to irc Andyhu
<arand> !oneiric | l2lima
<ubottu> l2lima: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646
<l2lima> Thanxs ubottu!
<Heron_Marked> Morning everyone.  I have an iTouch 4G, iOS 4.2.1.  I am trying to add music, videos and photos to it, but no luck. I installed USBMuxD and libimobiled and libimobiled1 (I believe those are the right names).  But I can't access the iTouch with Banshee or Rythmbox.  Anyone have any suggestions on how I can do this.  I have to switch back to windows everytime I want to add something to my iTouch and I really hate having
<Heron_Marked> to do it.  Tks.
<Pirsch> prashant: The exact file name is astrill-setup-linux  . I typed 'sudo sh astrill-setup-linux' and got the message 'can't open astrill-setup-linux'
<prashant> Pirsch, what is the extension of the file name
<Pirsch> prashant: there is none but I also tried fixing '.bin' to the end and got the same message.
<vectory> Pirsch: cd to the dir it is in and try ./astrill-setup-linux
<prashant> Pirsch, u dont need to fix the extension
<wijiono> hi
<Pirsch> prashant: in the download notification it showed up as a bin file
<prashant> Pirsch, r u sure its a .bin file
<Pirsch> Ok
<prashant> Pirsch, ok
<prashant> Pirsch, will tell u how to do that
<sipior> kotique: did that solve your problem?
<vectory> maybe youll need to chmod u+x astrill-setup-linux
<roasted> NFS isn't letting me mount the drive. I have NFS enabled and set up correctly. I get access denied. Both users have the same UID. I own the folder I'm trying to mount the NFS share to. What else could it be?
<kotique> sipior, of course not. you've proposed a stupid thing.
<kotique> you're trying to give away user's dir private data to others
<sipior> kotique: wow, what an asshole. have fun solving your problem.
<llutz> kotique: you copied the correct key? try ssh -vvv again to debug
<prashant> Pirsch, cd /path/to/your/bin then u have to type another command ./filename.bin
<Pirsch> prashant: I got 'permission denied'
<IdleOne> sipior: language please
<kotique> sshd itself will prohibit loggin in when pubkey dir permissions are loose, assuming strict mode is enabled
<prashant> Pirsch, then in the begining type sudo
<prashant> Pirsch, sudo ./filename.bin
<kotique> llutz, sshd 's telling it's not finidhg the file, while I clearly can access it
<kotique> maybe there's some kernel level protection, selinux
<kotique> apparmomr, grsec , whatever you've got on your distro
<Pirsch> prasant: that was my second try 'sudo: ./astrill-setup-linux: command not found'
<Pirsch> prashant: that was my second try 'sudo: ./astrill-setup-linux: command not found'
<OttifantSir> Do any of you know what I would need to set as command in Avant Window Navigator's digital clock applet to start Thunderbird's Lightning directly to today's date?
<llutz> kotique: you should know whats installed/running on your system, you are a "sysadmin"
<szal> Pirsch: are you sure you're in the dir where the file is and didn't mistype it?
<prashant> Pirsch, then try sudo -i first then input root password
<prashant> Pirsch, to be root
<kotique> llutz, i wish i could even use the "system". screen goes blank
<kotique> edidd's corrupted on c3 state
<prashant> Pirsch, n follow the command
<Pirsch> prashant: I am sure. I simply moved it from downloads to desktop
<kotique> nouveau's driver fucks up with the video card and such
<prashant> Pirsch, u must be in that directorry
<IdleOne> !language | kotique
<ubottu> kotique: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pirsch> prashant: yes, I cd'd to Desktop
<A_J> prashant, in back.
<Pirsch> prashant: I'll close and reopen xterm
<prashant> Pirsch, did you tried sudo -i command
<prashant> A_J, hi
<Pirsch> prashant: what is that one?
<prashant> A_J, can u tell me why some websites dont open in any browser
<prashant> Pirsch, to be root
<kotique> you know what, i see what's happening here
<prashant> https://login.yahoo.com/config/login_verify2?.intl=in&.src=ym cannot open the link
<kotique> so when i log out of shell, when everything's logged out, encryptfs is unmounted, that's why sshd can't find the file
<A_J> prashant,  try ping www.yahoo.com
<astmsa> quit
<Pirsch> prashant: ok, I am root now but cannot cd to desktop
<prashant> A_J, ping to www.yahoo.com ok
<prashant> Pirsch, try cd Desktop not cd desktop its case sensitive
<A_J> umm..
<A_J> idk then
<Pirsch> prashant: did that
<Pirsch> cd Desktop
<prashant> Pirsch, ok
<prashant> Pirsch, try cd /
<OttifantSir> Pirsch: I don't know your entire situation, but I think you might want to try: /home/username/Desktop, not ~/Desktop as you are now root, not user
<Pirsch> prashant: tried that too
<prashant> Pirsch, OttifantSir is right
<Pirsch> prashant: yes, that worked
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: good catch, that always catches people out
<prashant> A_J, ??
<prashant> Pirsch, ok
<OttifantSir> ActionParsnip: Done it so much myself, I had inspiration ;-)
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: i just avoid: sudo -i
<A_J> prashant, idk ask som1 else..
<JediMaster> does package pinning work if you want an *older* version of certain packages?
<Konza> hi
<prashant> A_J, its ok then
<prashant> A_J, thanks
<adam61> ActionParsnip: hi, i've just spent three hours trying to figure out how to get evolution to connect, i was wondering if you know how i might go about trying to fix this
<nit-wit> JediMaster, do it in synaptic yes
<Zelozelos> when i update-grub and update-grub2 is there a differance or is it writing the same grub.cfg?
<Pirsch> prashant: I still get 'permission denied'. Do I need to add '.bin' the the end of the file name itself?
<nit-wit> JediMaster, usually it is a single package and its dependencies.
<prashant> Pirsch, no need
<Pirsch> prashant: ok
<adam61> ActionParsnip: sorry, i might be ok.. lol right when i finally give in and ask on xchat i think it's loading now
<A_J> ty all
<Pirsch> prashant: I did './astrill-setup-linux'
<OttifantSir> Pirsch: Is the file set as as executable? (sudo chmod +x filename.bin)
<Pirsch> prashant: I'll try that
<Zelozelos> i guess the only guy willing 2 take on grub issues is the one who is maintaining the grub customizer
<Zelozelos> heh
<jdahm> grr why isn't matplotlib at 1.0?  Why still put 0.99.3 in 11.04?
<Magi_afk> hows it going ubuntuers?
<Pirsch> prashant: thanks a bunch. It works
<prashant> Pirsch, great
<the_dreamer_> Zelozelos, grub used a single file that you could directly change, but grub2 uses files which must be changed indirectly and then updated
<robin0800_> Zelozelos, yes as far as I know
<Pirsch> prashant: I live in China and have been dying for a vpn. It looks like I am minutes away from YouTube!
<prashant> Pirsch, ok ic
<NoiseEee> anyone with any opinions as to whether its silly to set up a 32-bit server in 2011, versus going with 64-bit?
<OttifantSir> Do any of you know what I would need to set as command in Avant Window Navigator's digital clock applet to start Thunderbird's Lightning directly to today's date?
<obengdako> it is not silly NoiseEee
<crescendo> I've got an ext4 boot partition that refuses to mount or allow me to run fsck on it.  Is there a way to forcefully mount/check/repair it?
<aeon-ltd> NoiseEee: it may be depending on hardware
<raptor_> ciao
<qwerty1234> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   qwerty1234 raptor_ oooo ScorpiusLetalis om26er StealthPenguin raju ssfdre38 cortexuvula raven w1ck3dn1nja funkypunky john__ obengdako danslo jdahm phaedra ericm|ubuntu simion314 ophion Zelozelos Wesselaar b
<qwerty1234> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   wissem Milos_SD jerrad robin0800 Wobbley aeon-ltd erebus d1gital themill skrewler jbkc85 ChrisGagnon patholio trism Tigger__ CyberGabber pr0ton __mikem dspace _genuser_ OttifantSir dijonyummy123 Dave888 And
<qwerty1234> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   JoshuaL renato wonderworld latenite thr01 natschil JediMaster nit-wit DreamLauncher TimeRider aureianimus nixNcode Darwin4Ever enoex dimmortal ksn tomog999_ Whitor mluser-home nep1x Guybrush88 andresmujica 
<donut> hello
<NoiseEee> i won't need more than 4GB, any my bo$$ wants to use the hardware he has now (he made an investment a few years ago, but its all 32-bit)
<obengdako> it just might let you down when you need more than 3GB or 64Gb in the wild cases
<rty56ut67> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   rty56ut67 Logan_ tasse donut oooo ScorpiusLetalis om26er StealthPenguin raju ssfdre38 cortexuvula raven w1ck3dn1nja funkypunky john__ obengdako danslo jdahm phaedra ericm|ubuntu simion314 ophio
<rty56ut67> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   senorpedro wissem Milos_SD jerrad robin0800 Wobbley aeon-ltd erebus d1gital themill skrewler jbkc85 ChrisGagnon patholio trism Tigger__ CyberGabber pr0ton __mikem dspace _genuser_ OttifantSir d
<rty56ut67> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   GeorgS JoshuaL renato wonderworld latenite thr01 JediMaster natschil nit-wit DreamLauncher TimeRider aureianimus nixNcode Darwin4Ever enoex dimmortal ksn tomog999_ Whitor mluser-home nep1x Guyb
<FloodBot1> rty56ut67: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<obengdako> NoiseEee
<NoiseEee> but it would mean our production server would be a mirror, and thus also be 32bit
<wissem> WTF?
<IdleOne> !spam
<IdleOne> hmm
<Zelozelos> the_dreamer_ ahh i c was so confused for a while, had to manually re-set up my grub but that one thing was still confusing me
<oCean> wissem: please calm down, just ignore
<NoiseEee> obengdako:
<Zelozelos> because update-grub seemed 2 still work
<donut> take it easy buddy
<aeon-ltd> slightly offtopic, but why isn't there a limit on how many nick(s) can be referenced in one message?
<NoiseEee> so 64-bit versus 32-bit, really only handcuffing would be maximum RAM?  Otherwise 32-bit 10.04 server isn't "silly"?
<IdleOne> aeon-ltd: ask #freenode
<thr01> y am i only seeing the floodbot 2day?
<oCean> aeon-ltd: you mean 'completely' offtopic?
<Pirsch> prashant: freeeeeeeeeddddooooooommmmm!!!!!! Thanks again
<Dave888> Wissem: men el WTF mte3ek ma tetla3 ken tounsi
<aeon-ltd> IdleOne: oCean, sorry, and will do! :)
<the_dreamer_> Zelozelos, grub 2 requires you to create substitute change documents in a special directory, which update will transfer to the correct directory and make permenant
<thr01> guys?
<crescendo> I've got an ext4 boot partition that refuses to mount or allow me to run fsck on it.  Is there a way to forcefully mount/check/repair it?
<the_dreamer_> Zelozelos, changes to the permanent docs will be ignored
<thr01> i never saw this floodbot thing before
<thr01> how do i get it to go away?
<Avanesov> Is this a good channel to ask about a possible Unity desktop bug?
<thr01> hello?#
<obengdako> NoiseEee yes and then the optimisation of 64bit tools but normally one would find that they are mostly ported instead so not necessarily for 64bit
<thr01> hello?
<oooo> hello
<Avanesov> hello
<obengdako> hi thr01
<JediMaster> hello!
<thr01> is the floodbot only since today?
<JediMaster> it's been around for ages
<oooo> every one so greeting
<thr01> ive been on this channel for 8 months
<thr01> reconnect today and get this floodbot
<oCean> thr01: then you should know such discussion is offtopic
<nixNcode> is there group which is for mounting and unmounting drives in /etc/group?
<JediMaster> I've been on it for years =P
<oooo> i only knw this channel today
<Avanesov> Is this a good channel to ask about a possible Unity desktop bug? Or is there a more dedicated channel for questions like that?
<oooo> but i am not flooding :D
<oCean> oooo: JediMaster please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, thanks
<thr01> still discussing ubuntu kindof, cos i cant keep discussing with all this stuff poppping up
<JediMaster> oooo: the topic was this channel
<JediMaster> er oCean even
<oooo> dots
<JediMaster> Avanesov: just ask someone will tell you if it's not the right place =)
<oCean> JediMaster: no it is not. Technical support is the topic here. All other discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<thr01> think i worked it out
<thr01> had to leave --unregged
<JediMaster> oCean: I meant the topic of the 2 lines that we said each was directly related to this channel, besides this has now wasted far more time and text and bandwidth talking about it anyhow
<JediMaster> ok, from what I gatther, this is what I need to do to stop a package from being ugpraded, right? echo package-name hold | dpkg --set-selections
<thr01> anyone knw wat progress is like on unity crash bug?
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Wayne_> anybody who can help?
<thr01> what problem wayne?
<Wayne_> can minimal cd be booted via USB?
<Wayne_> and how? if yes
<thr01> as in on  a usb key?
<thr01> or cd drive connected through usb?
<Wayne_> as in usb flashdrive
<Wayne_> nope, just the plain usb usb
<thr01> yes --> use unetbootin to install the image to usb
<Wayne_> ok
<Wayne_> thanks
<thr01> do you have a linux install?
<Wayne_> no, but I have unetbootin...why?
<facelessloser> my macbook pro running just ubuntu wont show the grub screen, just boots straght to ubuntu
<JediMaster> well seems to have worked, the packages I do not want upgraded are now listed under "The following packages have been kept back"
<aeon-ltd> facelessloser: hold shift during boot
<thr01> unetbootin is a unix app :S
<nickky> did just install ubuntu, but what should i type to start to install all the security patches?
<facelessloser> thanks
<Wayne_> no, there's unixbootin in windows
<thr01> ahh klkl
<Avanesov> I have an odd issue with the launcher bar in the Unity desktop, specifically 1 shortcut always shows 3 instances running and will not launch...anyone seen this before?
<thr01> just saw on wiki
<aeon-ltd> nickky: you just update, unlike windows all updates are grouped together using a package manager, though you can maintain packages separately
<aeon-ltd> !update | nickky
<ubottu> nickky: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<thr01> yh it should work fine
<erebus> how do i install oss instead of alsa?
<thr01> tell us how it gos
<aeon-ltd> nickky: wrong one sorry
<Wayne_> I'm stuck
<OttifantSir> Do any of you know what I would need to set as command in Avant Window Navigator's digital clock applet to start Thunderbird's Lightning directly to today's date?
<Wayne_> I pricked ubuntu from distros
<Wayne_> is it the netinstall?
<aeon-ltd> nickky: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Wayne_> because there's none here saying minicd
<thr01> the ubuntu option will be the full iso
<thr01> if u want minimal
<thr01> download minmal iso
<nickky> thnks :D
<Wayne_> i did that already
<thr01> and use iso option in unetbootin
<Blacktow3x> Hey guys, i have a question plz, which the best mode of chmod cmd numeric or symbolic ?? and i've heard that the symbolic mode is the best but i don't know why
<nixNcode> has anybody tried ntfs-config on Natty?
<thr01> do you see it wayne?
<Wayne_> there's no minimal in the distro choices
<thr01> no you have to select the diskimage checkbox
<crescendo> I've got an ext4 boot partition that refuses to mount or allow me to run fsck on it.  Is there a way to forcefully mount/check/repair it?
<danslo> Blacktow3x: define best
<Wayne_> ok?
<Wayne_> then?
<thr01> its the next menu after distribution
<erebus> how do i install oss?
<Wayne_> so i IGNORE the distribution menu?
<thr01> click diskimage and select the iso you downloaded through browse
<thr01> yes
<Wayne_> ok ok
<Wayne_> I get it, tnx
<GrouchySmurf> erebus: I hate install oos
<Blacktow3x> dansio: best = powerfull
<thr01> the distribution menu automatically downloads an iso for you
<thr01> you are bypassing it by usin ur own iso
<nixNcode> i'm unable mount/umount from Nautilus.. :((
<Wayne_> yup, thanks
<thr01> np wayne
<Wayne_> need to reboot, will be back if further need arises
<Wayne_> but otherwise...ty so much
<thr01> anyone know how to stop noise floor calivbbration error in ath5k
<thr01> from what i gather its an interference error
<thr01> but there is no choice in channel options so is there a way to silence it?
<thr01> its annoying when you are using tty as ur working interface
<Blacktow3x> Any idea Guys about "which the powerfull mode when using chmod cmd, numeric or symbolic"???
<solars> hey, I've got artwiz fonts in gnome, but not in the console - does anyone know hwo to enable this for terminals etc?
<jrib> Blacktow3x: I don't understand what you are asking for.  What do you want to accomplish?
<thr01> any solutions for this issue?
<thr01> except using screen to conseal it
<GrouchySmurf> thr01: yeah, I've one solution
<llutz> Blacktow3x: good to know both notations
<Blacktow3x> i'm just asking about the powerfull mode of chmod cmd numeric(755) or symbolic(rwx)
<jrib> Blacktow3x: they're equally powerful I guess.
<thr01> going Smurf
<GrouchySmurf> thr01: open your terminal, log in as root and then do: rm -rf /
<jrib> thr01: don't do that
<jrib> GrouchySmurf: bye.
<thr01> no troll answers comeon
<zul__> hi all could you help me in configuring CVS. I have installed a  cvs server in my ubuntu 10.04 remote server. I have configured a group cvs and 3 users in this group. Now every user can Commit or checkout own projects, but if another user try to checking out the other projects obtain the follow error:  zul__, what version of CVS are you and your users using? What is the OS of the server and clients?
<thr01> ive been using unix for 10 years smurf, poor troll smurf
<zul__> hi all could you help me in configuring CVS. I have installed a  cvs server in my ubuntu 10.04 remote server. I have configured a group cvs and 3 users in this group. Now every user can Commit or checkout own projects, but if another user try to checking out the other projects obtain the follow error: The server reported an error while performing the "cvs checkout" command.
<zul__>   : cvs checkout: failed to create lock directory for `/cvs/prova' (/cvs/prova/#cvs.lock): Permission denied
<zul__>   : cvs checkout: failed to obtain dir lock in repository `/cvs/prova'
<zul__>   : cvs [checkout aborted]: read lock failed - giving up
<FloodBot1> zul__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> people still use cvs? 0_o
<Blacktow3x> llutz: i've heard that the symbolic mode is more powerfull than numeric, but i don't know the reason, so i'm looking for someone to explain me why :)
<r1za4> Русские есть??
<zul__> jrib may I use other one?
<jrib> !ru | r1za4
<ubottu> r1za4: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<thr01> anyone with real solution?
<jrib> zul__: svn, git, bzr, hg, darcs  seem to be more popular nowadays
<llutz> Blacktow3x: define "powerfull", the only pro-symbolic advantage i see, is "chmod +X"
<thr01> seems athk5 still suffers from major coding bugs
<llutz> Blacktow3x: most other things can easily be done in both modes
<zul__> well, with svn I have a problem with the authentication in my eclipse plugin
<bey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5cxHn4LEmk very cool
<bey> watch this
<bey> funny
<jrib> zul__: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/cvs-server.html that's all I know about cvs
<jrib> !ot | bey
<ubottu> bey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5cxHn4LEmk
<zulax> my mouse right click doesnt work in 11.04, how to trouble shoot ?
<llutz> bey: take the left door please
<Fuchs> zulax: by using xev
<bey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5cxHn4LEmk verry funny
<walmie> when doing an upgrade , why does it display this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/608552/
<zulax> Fuchs, both right click and left click appear as click 1 in xev
<sockpuppetzero> Hey I've noticed a _lot_ of display update bugs on my 11.04 system
<jrib> zul__: make sure you are in your home directory when you checkout
<szal> Pici: wanna show bey the door?
<bey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5cxHn4LEmk             sooooooooooooo cool
<zulax> both the right and left click have same output in xev in terminal
<sockpuppetzero> does anybody know what package is the likely culprit?
<Blacktow3x> llutz: ok ty ;) i'm gonna google it one more time ... have a nice day !!
<szal> thx IdleOne
<Fuchs> zulax: then I would check whether your window manager has a binding on it
<Fuchs> zulax: so, if you use desktop effects, I would look in ccsm whether the right mouse is bound to an action
<thr01>  
<dijonyummy123> is there a way in gedit to only do replace for selected text? doesn't seem possible. that's weak
<escott> Fuchs, i think he is saying both are coming through as click 1 not click 1 and click 3 like they should
<sockpuppetzero> For example,  menus and tooltips often (but not always) cause a "hole" in the other display.
<bey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5cxHn4LEmk
<zulax> Fuchs, what exactly am i looking for in compiz ?
<dsjkbfal> hi, Up arrow on my keyboard is somehow mapped to screenshot function. Changed keyboard layout & tried disabling keyboard shortcuts for screenshot. No avail.
<walmie> when doing an upgrade , why does it display this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/608552/ its like it dosent have installed the updates ?
<Fuchs> zulax: mouse binding without any modifier
<escott> zulax, if both are button 1 and not button 1 and button 3 the problem is somehow lower down
<dsjkbfal> Help ?
<escott> !ccsm | dsjkbfal
<ubottu> dsjkbfal: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<escott> dsjkbfal, its buried somewhere in there
<zulax> i cant see any mouse related functions in compiz except mouse position polling Fuchs
<zulax> escott, any idea how to fix it?
<Fuchs> zulax: you are looking for a keybinding, probably
<Fuchs> at least if the output in xev is correct, what I assumed until now
<Fuchs> a good idea is to use a different windowmanager for a minute, just to test
<zulax> search for key doesnt bring anything for me
<Milos_SD> Is there a way to add "Alpha Blur" to Unity Launcher. Or to decrease it's transparency?
<dsjkbfal> escott, for de-mapping up key to screenshot function ?
<zulax> Fuchs, well it doesnt work on unity as well
<Fuchs> unity is compiz
<Fuchs> run metacity
<Fuchs> metacity --replace & disown
<escott> zulax, i would maybe try xinput list and xinput list-props ## but im not really sure what could be going on
<Guest27034> hello, any body there?
<escott> zulax, what kind of mouse is this
<zulax> escott, hp touchpad
<escott> dsjkbfal, yes run ccsm
<escott> dsjkbfal, i think it can be found somewhere in there
<escott> dsjkbfal, see if you have the screenshot plugin enabled
<dsjkbfal> escott, I dont use compiz it. It is not even install (my old laptop)
<dsjkbfal> escott, *old laptop has problems with graphics driver ...
<escott> dsjkbfal, ok then its a metacity binding... i know you can get at those with gconf-editor there may be a gui, but i don't remember what it is
<chrislustic> HI THERE ALL. I AM HAVING ALOT OF TROUBLE REMOVING WINE1.2  sorry about the capitals
<dimaursu16> what kind of problems?
<chrislustic> sudo apt-get remove wine   ...
<chrislustic> it's still in my menu even after reboot
<placki4ever> or wine1.2
<escott> dsjkbfal, but it will be /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_screenshot
<dsjkbfal> escott, I see. Let me take a look.
<dimaursu16> or sudo apt-get purge wine
<dimaursu16> to remove the configurations too
<chrislustic> okay...
<chrislustic> it says the package wine is not installed..
<Chromey> llutz: I have put the full path into /etc/rc.local as /usr/sbin/hostapd -B -P /var/run/hostapd.pid /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf right above the "exit 0" line.
<dsjkbfal> escott, /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_screenshot is empty
<chrislustic> i have wine 1.2 i think
<Guest27034> hello its rabiu from yola nigerian
<Chromey> llutz: rebooted, and nothing.
<thr01> .
<chrislustic> ohh
<chrislustic> wait
<escott> zulax, could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/666968
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 666968 in linux (Ubuntu) "Button 2 (middle) on touchpad works as button 1 (left)" [Low,Fix released]
<dimaursu16> maybe it isn't installed?
<dijonyummy123> anyone know how to search beginning of line in kate? i look for ^ and an regex mode but its not matching
<dimaursu16> wine
<llutz> Chromey: but that commandline works from terminal?
<Chromey> llutz: yes
<yaaar> Hi guys. Trouble/confusion with SuPHP. It works, but then my phpmyadmin install (and presumably other web apps installed via apt-get) doesn't work. Seems this is cause the files are owned by root and SuPHP has a min UID. Is there a way to get normal php5 to run the apt-gotten apps and SuPHP to run everything else? Or is there another way I'm supposed to do this?
<Chromey> llutz: copy and pasted it.
<chrislustic> yeah... stupid.. wine is still in my menu,
<StealthPenguin> chrislustic: You can remove it form the menu through System > Main Menu
<escott> zulax, i would try a different kernel
<Guest27034> hey hedin how're u?
<StealthPenguin> Sorry, System > Preferences > Main Menu
<zulax> ok
<Guest27034> jackweb hello
<chrislustic> stealthpenguiun: i know this  I have removed everything i have to do with wine in my computer it seems but it's still  in the menu
<zulax> escott, hopefully it will be fixed in next releases
<zulax> thanks for checkin into it
<Abhee> Hello ?
<llutz> Chromey: no idea then, sry
<Abhee> Are there any known issues with nVidia Drivers ? For Ubuntu ?
<Chromey> llutz: do you think an upgrade to natty would store this out? or should I do a fresh install with natty?
<Osmodivs> Hello. is there a way to undo something in the Terminal? I changed permissions in /usr/lib like this: # chmod 7777 -R /usr/lib, but now, there is a lock icon on some .so .0 and other files, where there was not before, is there a way to undo this?
<mang0> Abhee: loads
<BlouBlou> Abhee: Yes, if you're using geforce FX 5***
<newlix> guys, help please, I need to list all available updates packages from a specific repository. Is that possible? I've been trying to find a solution for some time now.. =/
<Abhee> mang0, and BlouBlou I use an Integrated nVidia card. Will that cause problems too ?
<ThinkT510> Abhee: on some chipsets you need to specify nomodeset during boot
<mang0> Abhee: what sorta problems have you had?
<llutz> Chromey: idk, i don't use natty and i see no reason why it should work then. _i_ prefer fresh installs (except for my debians)
<mang0> BlouBlou: I know all about them, as I have a geforce FX 5200 myself
<BlouBlou> mang0: 5500 here
<szal> BlouBlou: what issues?
<mang0> ah right
<szal> 5900XT on 2nd machine here
<Abhee> mand0, I had installed Ubuntu 11, a couple of days back. I had no problems for few hours. Then I restarted, and my desktop and applications bar was gone
<jose__> hola
<BlouBlou> szal: official drivers are installed but not in use; Nouveau ones doesn't work with Unity
<Chromey> llutz: lol I prefer them too, expect for mine... alot of work to rebuild...but need the hostapd to start on boot... ugh.. might start that painful process later tonight! thanks for your help.
<szal> BlouBlou: nouveau != nVidia driver
<mang0> Abhee: I've had nothing like that :/
<xc0ffee> Hi.. Is there way to find the kernel .config used for building ubuntu kernel on OMAP3?
<mang0> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BlouBlou> szal: well... you know what I wanted to mean
<mang0> !nvidia | Abhee
<ubottu> Abhee: please see above
<BlouBlou> mang0: it's a confirmed bug waitting to be fixed
<Abhee> ubottu, Okay.
<mang0> BlouBlou: I know
<BlouBlou> Abhee: ubottu it's a bot :)
<mang0> Abhee: ubotto is a bot
<mang0> lol
<Abhee> LOL
<Abhee> Okay ;P
<Abhee> So that link doesn't help then.
<BlouBlou> lolday
<BlouBlou> Abhee: Not really, better to see launchpad :)
<escott> xc0ffee, see /proc/config.gz if it exists
<Senix> I'm a retard everyone :D
 * mang0 knows
<xc0ffee> escott: let me see.. thank you
<mang0> Senix: I know
<prayag> Why is it that NTP is putting me in a different time zone even though I have specified that the time zone is LA
<Senix> :o
<mang0> but Senix: I love you for it
<Senix> mand0, <3
<mang0> :3 I'm always here
<mang0> MANG0
<mang0> FOR GODS SAKE MANG0 NOT MAND0
<prayag> my clock keeps putting me 2 hours ahead though world time works just fine
<mang0> ;__;
<Senix> mang0, <3
<mang0> :DD
<mang0> <3
<FloodBot1> mang0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlouBlou> prayag: it may be a tzdata problem (bad configuration)
<xc0ffee>  escott: Seems like for that file to exist, kernel need to be built with "Kernel .config support"
<xc0ffee>  escott: Is that enabled?
<prayag> BlouBlou: Care to elaborate?
<escott> xc0ffee, check the config to see if it is ;)
<mand0> lolllll
<BlouBlou> prayag: Elaborate what? Send bug to launchpad and they'll fix it. If you have all correctly set it's not your problem, it's tzdata's
<xc0ffee> escott: hehe... :) Ubuntu image is still being downloaded.. let me check once I flash the build
<Abhee> Will uninstalling all Nvidia drivers, and installing it again help ? At all ? :/
<oekintaro> hi, can someone help me with the intallation of ubuntu?
<escott> xc0ffee, its not enabled on my desktop x86_64 natty if that helps
<xangua> oekintaro: ubuntu.com tels you how
<prayag> BlouBlou: Ok. Well I meant if they have recently pushed an update, is it a known issue, so on and so forth.
<prashant> how to register irc nickname ??
<Abheee> :/
<prayag> BlouBlou: Never mind though. Thanks for the tip
<Abheee> Kill Abhee someone :/
<ThinkT510> !register | prashant
<ubottu> prashant: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<GNUtoo|laptop> hi, I've DSDT issues, my table doesn't compile, it had some "Error    4063 - Object does not exist" error, I added External for every error but now I've that:
<oekintaro> ¬_¬ yeah, I need more than that help
<GNUtoo|laptop> DSDT.dsl(6484) : Error    4065 - Not a control method, cannot invoke (\MSOS is a Untyped)
<escott> oekintaro, if you have a more specific question ask that
<GNUtoo|laptop> before I tried to force the kenrel to be windows like that:
<GNUtoo|laptop> acpi_osi=\"Windows 2009\"
<athile> Newbie question: I built gcc 4.7 (and it works) but the corresponding libstdc++.so doesn't seem to be working.  It seems to be in /usr/local/lib64, but I'm guessing Ubuntu is looking only in /usr/lib?
<prashant> ThinkT510, not getting what u say
<oekintaro> I'm installing to a 3.2Gb hard drive and can't get beyond the first checkup, (since obviously its not bigger than 4.4Gb). Is there a way to select what to install and what not, to fit a 3Gb install (have the same problem with Xubuntu)
<ThinkT510> prashant: look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<Abheee> mand0, In the Ubuntu Software Center, there are 3 Nvidia Drivers.. Each with a different version.. How do I know which one to install ?
<blastimir> howdy folks, I have a somewhat sever problem and I can't figure out what's wrong, my /home folder is a separate partition, and it suddenly doesn't mount on boot, I have to hack my way into a terminal and mount it manually, and suddenly everything works.. don't know if it matters, but I've recently updated to natty, and it has worked for a while with no problem.. I've also checked fstab and UUID for home is OK. any ideas?
<IdleOne> !minimal ! oekintaro
<ubottu> IdleOne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !minimal | oekintaro
<ubottu> oekintaro: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<escott> oekintaro, thats just too small for the full gui system. try a lighterweight distro perhaps
<GNUtoo> I'll try to add acpi=off
<xangua> oekintaro: miniml and also there is !lubuntu
<oekintaro> Thanks you all very much
<blastimir> anyone?
<lynx__> hello, i've got an intel gma hd which runs on i3, however i've tried to install compiz and it says it cant run cuz my driver is running vesa
<szal> blastimir: what's the error on boot?
<lynx__> i though intel gma hd was supported by ubuntu, isnt it?
<escott> lynx__, yes it is, double check your xorg.log in case something else like nvidia glx was installed
<lynx__> k
<lynx__> min
<insanity99> hey guys i am trying to run the game 'desktop dungeons' with wine, but i have no sound and low framerate, even though its only a pixelated sprite game
<lynx__> escott: anyway, ive successfully backup grub if you remmeber D:
<lynx__> remember*
<Chromey> llutz: just checked the boot.log and there are hostapd errors there.... I am guessing it is trying to start before the interfaces are ready. any idea?
<coz_> insanity99,  you might get more information at the #winehq channel  unless someone here knows :)
<lynx__> escott: tried to searchc xorg.log with catfish and found nothing, sorry
<blastimir> @szal: well, for one, at some point, you have to press ctrl+alt+del to continue booting because the boot freezes up with a blank screen, after that a login screen shows up, and when you log in, you get tons of errors because no app can access your home...but you're still somehow logged in
<insanity99> ok thanks
<escott> lynx__, not really, but good. its /var/log/xorg.0.log
<lynx__> k
<lynx__> ill check it
<llutz> Chromey: write a wrapper, testing for network-devices presence
<szal> blastimir: check /var/log/boot.log for relevant error msgs
<Chromey> llutz: you're beyond me! :) not sure how to do...
<walmie> if there anyway to see what hds that are connected to the system ?
<szal> btw, while we're at it (@ all): what's the *buntu equivalent of /var/log/messages on most other Linuxen?  don't find that here on my spare system
<escott> walmie, cat /proc/partitions
<lynx__> escott: file doesnt exist
<walmie> but the hds arent formatted yet in the system
<oCean> szal: well, there's /var/log/syslog, auth.log and kern.log
<ActionParsnip> insanity99: did you check the appdb for compatibility?
<blastimir> @szal: this is all I have: http://pastie.org/1912037
<escott> walmie, well then they will just have a /dev/sdX entry
<ActionParsnip> szal: you can use:   dmesg | less    and read system messages
<llutz> Chromey: put your command in a short script, copy it to /etc/network/if-up.d
<magizian> I was wondering if I could have someone test my latest app.. it connects securely to the WinDoze Magizia HyperTurbo OS Zx86/64 Public Access Beta Server thats much faster and more secure than windows, mac, or linux and runs their software, even remotely.
<magizian> You can also connect to my Secure trilevel encrypted chat network or secure file transfer service.
<magizian> http://magizian.hopto.org has more info and video/screenshots. It also does text file encryption.
<escott> lynx__, it should be... im not sure what is wrong with your logging setup that it isn't saving you X log. you could run it from console and see if you can sort out what is going on there
<insanity99> ActionParsnip, its not on there
<walmie> escott: when using fdisk , it lists sda   sda1  sda2  sda5  sdb   sdb1  sdc   sdc1  sdd   sdd1  sde   sde1  sdf   sdf1  sdg   sdg1 but i got 5 drives connected to it
<ActionParsnip> insanity99: hmm, the you are in unchartered waters. Try switching the Windows version in winecfg, it may help but #winehq may have clues
<Chromey> llutz: thanks. i'll give it a shot, in just a few.
<magizian> ..included is a version of .netfx2 installer for wine.
<szal> blastimir: not your fault, but doesn't really help
<insanity99> ActionParsnip, how do i do that in unity?
<blastimir> @szal: There's a lot of stuff here, and everything seems fine to my newbie eyes
<blastimir> @szal: I only have a warning about not checking my disks, but that's an old story
<QUICK> can anyont tell me how to place shortcuts in unity 11.04
<escott> walmie, if it recognizes the device it should create a device node in /dev.
<QUICK> can anyone tell me how to place shortcuts in unity 11.04
<llutz> Chromey: when using networkmanager, this also could be an idea http://fossplanet.com/f12/networkmanager-if-up-d-20092/#post79053
<QUICK> can anyone tell me how to place shortcuts in unity 11.04 , not on the bar .
<coz_> QUICK,  in the launcher?
<ActionParsnip> insanity99: use ALT+F2 and type it....
<QUICK> coz_:  not in the launcher
<walmie> escott , wierd that so many dev or ?
<coz_> QUICK,    where do you want the shortcut?
<ActionParsnip> insanity99: its the same in ANY DE
<icqn> i have a touch screen on lenovo s10-3t, is there a touchkeyboard application or any way to enable multi touch support?
<escott> walmie, not all of the stuff in /dev are the block devices
<szal> blastimir: try to find the starting point of your last boot in /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog & pastebin that
<szal> blastimir: everything that comes after that point, that is
<blastimir> @szal: ok, will try :)
<QUICK> coz_:   i mean to say can we have multiple launchers as we have panels in gnome
<coz_> QUICK,  ah ok,, no I dont think so unless you install a dock like cairo dock
<QUICK> coz_:  is cairo in ubuntu software center ?
<coz_> QUICK,  what I did was put the Unity laucher into autohide and replaced it with cairo dock let me get screenshot
<coz_> QUICK,    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot.png
<coz_> QUICK,   cairo dock is in the repositories and i suggest you use Syantpic to install it if thats the dock you wa nt
<Anonimo_> hola
<abys> Hi guys, on ubuntu natty, the search function in unity doesn't work anymore, any reason? thx :)
<QUICK> abys:  where are u searching ?
<abys> QUICK you know when you click on the ubuntu logo to find application
<sockpuppetzero> graphics bugs on 11.04 render my install barely useable
<abys> QUICK neither the shortcut are working to find apps or files
<blastimir> @szal: I hope this is it: http://pastie.org/1912037
<prayag> Ok. So the system clock is ahead by 2 hours for me (only me not any other user) and when I reset it to hardware time it comes back. Everytime I disconnect and connect to the internet, it sets itself ahead 2 hours. This is so weird.
<tanath> why does 'apt-get dist-upgrade' not say there's an upgrade?
<zul__> could esplain me the right permissions of che cvs directory please?
<icqn> i have a touch screen on lenovo s10-3t, is there a touchkeyboard application or any way to enable multi touch support?
<QUICK> abys: press alt+f2 then u get a search box , type it and get it
<QUICK> abys: i installed glx dock(cairo-dock with open gl ) now wat do i do .
<QUICK> coz_: i installed glx dock(cairo-dock with open gl ) now wat do i do .
<QUICK> abys:  the prev wasn't for u
<coz_> QUICK,  is the dock started?
<abys> QUICK what I tought ^_^
<tanath> icqn, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<prayag> The system clock is ahead only for me... not for anyone else. This cannot be tzdata bug since the time is synchronized for everyone
<Celphish> Hi, if I've converted a .rpm-file with alien to a .deb-file, where is it located? the generated file?
<QUICK> no i guess . how do i know it started , is it a serviec that i have to start
<tanath> Celphish, should be in same folder as rpm, no?
<Celphish> tanath: appearently not :(
<tanath> Celphish, check /tmp?
<coz_> QUICK,   no  hit alt+F2 type in  cairo-dock -o
<coz_> QUICK,  or search for cairo dock in the search window
<ActionParsnip> tanath: ubuntu doesn't use rpm
<coz_> QUICK,  tell me when that is started
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i know. why are you telling me this?
<QUICK> Celphish: it'll be in /tmp
<adubz> how can i have my internet auto connect im running desktop enviroment fce
<ActionParsnip> tanath: covering the bases
<tanath> ActionParsnip, he said he used alien
<Celphish> QUICK: nope
<ActionParsnip> tanath: is there no ppa?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, but can't find the deb
<drewsearcy> does anyone know if there is anything different in ubuntu 11.04 that would make /etc/hosts be ignored? My problem is that when i add an entry to the hosts file in the form of <ip> <hostname> it does not map. Any clues?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, for what?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i don't even know what he converted
<QUICK> coz_:  i did it but nthing happened
<DrPoO> how can i set a program to start at reboot but from the command line??
<Celphish> QUICK: I was in the folder when I did the alien-command, and it said that it had been generated, but can't find it :/
<ActionParsnip> tanath: your release is fully updated if dist-upgrade says there is no upgrade
<QUICK> Celphish: read this http://www.howtoforge.com/converting_rpm_to_deb_with_alien
<coz_> QUICK,  open a terminal   type   cairo-dock -o   & disown    see if any errors pop up
<tanath> ActionParsnip, it's not. i'm on 10.10
<ksn> ikonia: by removing them one by one?
<ActionParsnip> tanath: then your maverick installis up to date
<ActionParsnip> tanath: dist-upgrade won't get you to natty
<tanath> ActionParsnip, oh, right. >.< i was expecting it to upgrade to next release, as in upgrade the distro
<ActionParsnip> Celphish: what file are you converting
<ActionParsnip> tanath: no, that's what I'm telling you, the output is correct, you just tried to upgrade maverick, and there aren't any
<tanath> ActionParsnip, mhm
<kasztan85> hi
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | tanath try reading the documentation instead of trying  to guess
<ubottu> tanath try reading the documentation instead of trying  to guess: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Celphish> QUICK: it says that it should be there, but it isn't
<QUICK> coz_: i got some warnings but it started here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/608583/
<Chromey> llutz: THAT WORKED!! Hahaha! thanks alot!
<Celphish> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to convert a openmotif....rpm-file
<prashant_tech> can anyone tell me i m registered on irc or not
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<ActionParsnip> Celphish: which release ?
<ThinkT510> prashant_tech: try joining #openbsd only registered nicks can join
<llutz> Chromey: the if-up.d script?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, yeah, i was trying to remember how to do it via CLI
<ActionParsnip> tanath: then use the server method
<coz_> QUICK,  ok now that it is started,, open ccsm and click on the Unity plugin and  under "Hide Launcher"  choose    Autohide
<coz_> QUICK,   tell me when that is done
<QUICK> Celphish: i have never used it i just googled it for u .
<Celphish> ActionParsnip: openmotif-2.3.3-1.el5.3.i386.rpm
<abys> anyone knows why the search function of unity could stop working? Ubuntu icon and search for application...
<Celphish> QUICK: :)
<tanath> ActionParsnip, ubuntu.com is down o.O
<sockpuppetzero> an unrelated issue:  xorg is basically ignoring xrandr
<ActionParsnip> Celphish: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d      please
<brontosaurusrex> is it allready possible to postion unity bar to the right or bottom?
<sroy2> Hi, I'm trying to get natty wireless working on my dell... It has a broadcom card but when I try to enable the proprietary drivers I get: "BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted" and the driver install fails...
<th^^> drupal lol
<th^^> fail
<tanath> yeah
<QUICK> coz_: wats ccsm ?
<ActionParsnip> !ccsm | QUICK
<ubottu> QUICK: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<coz_> QUICK,  ^^
<Chromey> llutz: yes! I am going to try rebooting a few times, just to make sure... but it was a simple script...the line copied right out the rc.local
<Celphish> ActionParsnip: No command 'lsb' found, did you mean: Command 'lsw' from package 'suckless-tools' (universe) Command 'lst' from package 'lustre-utils' (universe) Command 'ls' from package 'coreutils' (main) Command 'lsh' from package 'lsh-client' (universe) Command 'sb' from package 'lrzsz' (universe)
<sockpuppetzero> I have a monitor with a borderline DVI transceiver,   and needs to be run in a mode with reduced blanking
<Celphish> lsb: command not found
<coz_> QUICK,  you will need that  in order to complete this as well as making settings changes to compiz
<sockpuppetzero> and xorg ignores that completely
<ActionParsnip> Celphish: ok try:    cat /etc/lsb-release | grep -i code
<coz_> QUICK,  and the command top open that is simply     ccsm
<sockpuppetzero> Even if I halve the resolution to 800x600,  it *still* runs the monitor in 1600x1200!
<QUICK> coz_: do u know how to reset the panels in gnome , it giving an error evrytime and prompted me to delete the applet so i deleted it but i dnt get tat network applet time , and shutdown options etc
<Flynn> How do I shut off authentication for everything?
<ActionParsnip> !panels | QUICK
<ubottu> QUICK: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Celphish> ActionParsnip: Well, I'm running LinuxMint :D Codename Julia, but it's based on Ubuntu, just the menues differ
<QUICK> coz_: it says cmd not found
<ActionParsnip> Celphish: mint isn't supported here
<coz_> QUICK,  are you on Unity or classic gnome
<ActionParsnip> !miint | Celphish
<coz_> QUICK,   not cmd   rather   ccsm
<ActionParsnip> !mint | Celphish
<ubottu> Celphish: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Celphish> ok, thanks
<szal> blastimir: [   43.980142] EXT3-fs (sda1): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended <- same for the other partition
<QUICK> coz_:  i mean to say it says command not found
<miranda_> pessoal boa tarde
<QUICK> ActionParsnip: event not found error
<ActionParsnip> tanath: problem solved :)
<szal> !pt | miranda_
<ubottu> miranda_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<coz_> QUICK,  in terminal did you do    sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<blastimir> @szal: yes, isn't that one related to the fsck upon boot?
<icqn> is there a  keyboard simulator for touchscreens?
<QUICK> coz_:  no i didnt . wats that for ?
<miranda_> ok
<abys> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<coz_> QUICK,  that is to install   ccsm
<tanath> ActionParsnip, woot. that was quick :)
<coz_> QUICK,  do that command now  then start    ccsm
<blastimir> @szal: and sda1 is / and it mounts without problem so it's a bit weird
<icqn> !touchscreen
<szal> blastimir: the fsck on boot is always done, but mostly it's a fast check..  try a manual check (when not mounted, i.e. best from a live CD)
<ActionParsnip> tanath: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<blastimir> @szal: just fsck /dev/sda1 ?
<Flynn> How do I shut off authentication for everything?  In desktop 10.10.  Is there a way?
<blastimir> @szal: and /dev/sda5 of course
<tanath> ActionParsnip, yeah, already been there, but thanks
<Rahul_> hi all
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i know how to use update manager & stuff, was just trying to remember the old CLI method
<ActionParsnip> Flynn: you can set a blank keyring password to remove that, you will need a password to make sudo work
<ActionParsnip> tanath: the link outlines the CLI method......
<szal> blastimir: yes, fsck -Cf /dev/sda{1|5}
<lunavorax_mini> hi everyone §
<ActionParsnip> tanath: Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)    <- read from that lie
<tanath> ActionParsnip, that's the new CLI method. :P never used to be a 'do-release-upgrade'
<QUICK> Rahul_: hi
<ActionParsnip> tanath: it's not new at all, it's always been that way
<abys> anyone know what is required to unity to use the search function when you click on the ubuntu logo?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, not so
<QUICK> lunavorax_mini: hi
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i think ubuntu created the 'do-release-upgrade'. used to be same as debian
<mrstefan> hi ppl
<ActionParsnip> tanath: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades   also outlines the SAME method, the page was last updated: HardyUpgrades (last edited 2009-05-08 17:17:55 by Terence Simpson)
<lunavorax_mini> I just booted an Ubuntu CD on my computer and installed in ram the openssh-server package so I can access via ssh to the hdd of the machine without intalling ubuntu. Problem is, I don't know what login and password to use as  both "root" and "ubuntu" with no password doesn't work.
<coz_> tanath,  a dist-upgrade never moved up to the new version it only installed or removed packages from the current version that needed updated as well as updated libraries etc
<ActionParsnip> tanath: making it 2 years old, still new
<tanath> coz_, i didn't say it did
<coz_> tanath,  ah sorry must have mis read :)
<tanath> ActionParsnip, been using ubuntu for 5+years
<ActionParsnip> tanath: thats always been the way to CLI upgrade
<Pici> tanath: Using dist-upgrade to go to a new released required you to manually modify /etc/apt/sources.list. That is not a supported upgrade method in Ubuntu.
<quiescens> lunavorax_mini: you'll have to set a password at least temporarily
<ActionParsnip> tanath: so is 2 years new?
<draglor> Hi I'm trying to get video thumbnails in nautilus working. I don't have any keys for them (e.g. video@x-msvideo) in gconf (desktop/gnome/thumbnailers). There are only keys for some office and image formats, but not for audio/video formats. Is there a way to get the video thumbnails working without manually adding all the keys?
<coz_> well it used to be   sudo  update-manager -d
<tanath> ActionParsnip, you're mistaken. i remember the introduction of 'do-release-upgrade' i'm trying to remember how it was done before that
<tanath> ActionParsnip, it's current, therefore not the _old_ method
<mrstefan> cd /dev && sudo dd if=zero of=sda could also work
<ActionParsnip> coz_: thats only to upgrade to prerelease
<blastimir> @szal: what does the f param do?
<quiescens> lunavorax_mini: sudo passwd ubuntu
<danbhfive> tanath: painfully with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<tanath> Pici, mm. i might have been thinking of that
<szal> blastimir: -C shows progress indication, -f = --force
<Pici> tanath: Likely.
<QUICK> lunavorax_mini: by deafult root is disabled in ubuntu
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  mm, might be correct   but I do recall using that for next version, but  doesnt matter at this point ,, :)
<ActionParsnip> tanath: well its been the way since 6.06
<coz_> QUICK,  where are we now?
<QUICK> coz_:  installing ccsm
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i think i started on 5.04
<ActionParsnip> coz_: the -d means (d)evelopment
<coz_> QUICK,  ok
<tanath> anyway, thanks all
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  ok cool,, i guess I just dont remember correctly,, not new for me :)
<prayag> Anyone else having issues with tzdata
<ActionParsnip> tanath: then its new for you but its still the very established method
<Flynn> ActionParsnip, Once I make the keyring what do I do with it?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i didn't say it was new (to me or otherwise)
<blastimir> @szal: strange how it isn't listed in the man page.. thanks for your help, I'm going to try this now..if I don't come back, it worked, and I'm drinking a beer in your honor :)
<QUICK> coz_:  it's done i have now compzig config setttings manager
<Chromey> llutz: rebooted 3-4 times now...all good. thanks!
<prayag> My system clock keeps getting ahead by 2 hours and my timezone in tzdata keeps changing everytime I reconfigure it
<tanath> ActionParsnip, just that i was trying to recall the old method..
<coz_> QUICK,  with that opened ,, you see on the left column the list of categories,, click  Desktop
<tanath> ActionParsnip, but thanks
<szal> blastimir: heheh, cheers ^^
<coz_> QUICK,   then click on the Ubuntu Unity plugin to get into it;s settings and under "Hide Launcher"  choose   "Autohide"
<QUICK> coz_:  clicked desktop
<ActionParsnip> tanath: you were making out like it was new within the last few releases. "that's the new CLI method" implys that
<zul__> I created a group called cvs. Now I do this command: "chown -R cvs:cvs /directory".. the system say to me: chown: invalid user: `cvs.cvs'.. what's my mistake?
<brontosaurusrex> is it allready possible to position unity bar to the right or bottom?
<llutz> Chromey: np, happy wifi-ing
<prayag> I swear to go ubuntu's update keep breaking on me so much I wish I had time to move to a distro that cares more for stability rather than pushing updates every 6 months
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i think Pici got it right and i was thinking of using dist-upgrade after editing sources.list
<coz_> QUICK,   then close ccsm and right click the cairo dock and go to   Cairo dock / Configure and let me know when that opens
<INH_TestBox> I've botched up compiz big-time.   I have not unity, top bar, bottom bar, nor command line access to start processes.   How to uninstall compiz so I can start over again with that user other app settings.
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: not without modifying the source
<Chromey> llutz: lol! thanks
<sroy2> Hi, I'm trying to get natty wireless working on my dell... It has a broadcom card but when I try to enable the proprietary drivers I get: "BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted" and the driver install fails...
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip, thanks
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i suppose i did say 'new method'. my mistake. i only meant that i meant the previous method.
<ThinkT510> prayag: theres always the lts releases
<oCean> prayag: there is no *need* to update, if you don't want to, then don't
<ActionParsnip> tanath: no worries dude
<tanath> ActionParsnip, but my memory is poor, and had no idea when it was introduced
<prayag> ThinkT510: I AM on the LTS release
<ActionParsnip> tanath: that's whywe have online docs ;)
<tanath> :)
<prayag> They pushed in a tzdata update a few days ago broke my system clock right through the middle
<coz_> QUICK,  where are we now?
<tanath> they've been pushing out a lot of shoddy updates lately
<prayag> LTS is supported only in name
<tanath> broke my mouse and gnome panel, then released natty
<QUICK> coz_: i just have a check box to uncheck /check the unity plugin
<ActionParsnip> sroy2: check your blacklist files in /etc/modprobe.d
<danbhfive> prayag: have you filed a bug against tzdata?
<ActionParsnip> sroy2: if you use a broadcom wireless chip and you ae blacklisting the driver then it won't load
<sroy2> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<coz_> QUICK,  you want that to be checked  for enabling and click on the words  Ubuntu Unity plugin to get into it's settings
<coz_> QUICK,  you wan to choose  autohide for the laundher
<sroy2> ActionParsnip: what will it look like if I'm blacklisting it in /etc/modprobe.d
<prayag> There is a bug report since April. Not assigned, not updated, just there. And the bug report is really clear. I couldn't have done a better job myself
<danbhfive> prayag: link?
<coz_> QUICK,  tell me when you have done that or if you are confused about the settings
<ActionParsnip> sroy2: one of the files will contain:  blacklist something     not sure what the something will be though
<prayag> danhfive: just a sec
<QUICK> coz_: autohide done
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i don't suppose you could help me fix my mouse or gnome panel?
<QUICK> coz_: autohide done . wats next
<coz_> QUICK,  ok cook,, close ccsm
<prayag> danbhfive: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/772024
<QUICK> coz_: closed ccsm
<tanath> ActionParsnip, mouse has had issues for a couple months now. and gnome panel got borked a few weeks back
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772024 in tzdata (Ubuntu) "tzdata update keeps changing my timezone" [Undecided,New]
<coz_> QUICK,  ok now right click the ciaro dock itself and go to  Cairo dock . configure
<ActionParsnip> tanath: is it a mouse, or a touchpad?
<coz_> QUICK,  when that dialog opens,, on the bottom left of the window is the "Advanced" button ,, click that
<tanath> ActionParsnip, same mouse (optical) i've been using all along
<tanath> ActionParsnip, a regression
<QUICK> coz_: i m there
<tanath> ActionParsnip, logitech mx500
<Guest40190> I hava a problem
<coz_> QUICK,  ok click the "Advanced" button bottom left
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i have limited ability to scroll up
<ActionParsnip> tanath: are there any bugs reported?
<QUICK> coz_: clicked
<Guest40190> my output device have not any problem
<coz_> QUICK,    now click the Position plugin in the dock config there ,, at the top choose  Left under the pull down
<Guest40190> but I have not any sound
<tanath> ActionParsnip, after brief scrolling, i can go up no further. have to scroll down again before i can scroll up and still can't go higher
<tanath> ActionParsnip, not that i saw
<tanath> ActionParsnip, been too busy to narrow down the package and report myself
<coz_> QUICK,  then at the bottom right of the window click "Back"  and then click on the Visibility plugin
<mcl0vin_> -apt-get install sun-java6-bin return no result
<ActionParsnip> tanath: you may need an xorg.conf to define the mouse, there may be samples around
<mcl0vin_> need help please
<tanath> ActionParsnip, never needed one for years
<tanath> ActionParsnip, used to originally, but not after they got rid of using it
<tanath> ActionParsnip, as i said, this is a regression
<coz_> QUICK,  where are we now?
<prayag> danbhfive: Did you see the link? Who assigns the bugs anyways?
<ActionParsnip> tanath: indeed, but if an xorg.conf file exists, it will be obeyed
<Guest40190> how to enable sound control ?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i suppose, but ideally there'd be a bugfix
<Guest40190> I configed that!
<QUICK> coz_: visibiity plugin
<coz_> ok
<phonex01> hello guys im trying to login to my account on ubuntu netbook but when i write the password and hit enter and im sure the password is right i see blank screen and then ubuntu ask me to enter password again and i see on the right top an error message said that there is omething wrong with GNOME configurations
<coz_> QUICK,  at the top under Visibility plugin under "Visibility"  the pull down menu on the right, choose   Keep the dock below
<tanath> ActionParsnip, the hardware is/was supported fine...
<ActionParsnip> tanath: ideally yes.I'd log a bug
<danbhfive> prayag: ya, Im looking, though I don't know.  I have heard that the ubuntu-release team is responsible for tzdata updates.
<tanath> ActionParsnip, in that case i need to narrow down what to file it on
<coz_> QUICK,   now  at the bottom of the config window hit the Apply button
<QUICK> coz_:  i did it
<QUICK> coz_:  i did it
<many_questions> Hi... Im in Ubuntu 10.04 and I would like to Add a "Add to tgz" option on "nautilus"
<coz_> QUICK,  it should move the dock to the left edge and keep it under the upper panel...yes?
<azhang> hi
<azhang> hi
<azhang> hi
<FloodBot1> azhang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> prayag: You could ask about it in #ubuntu-bugs, but to me this looks like something that would idealy need to be dealt with upstream. Then again, thats just my personal opinion.
<tanath> many_questions, right click > compress
<soyo> Is there a way to log (or is there already a log) of when files are created or deleted?
<tanath> many_questions, then choose your format
<Zachriel> Can anyone give me a little advice over how to partition for a new (first ever) Ubuntu installation, please?
<QUICK> i'll show the scrren shot
<coz_> QUICK,  ok
<danbhfive> prayag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#tzdata   fyi
<Pici> prayag: I'll repeat since you dropped: You could ask about it in #ubuntu-bugs, but to me this looks like something that would idealy need to be dealt with upstream. Then again, thats just my personal opinion.
<QUICK> coz_: whwre do i upload the image  ?
<luca__> hi
<luca__> ciao
<coz_> QUICK,  picpaste.com is fine
<QUICK> luca__: hi
<luca__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tanath> Zachriel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<BluesKaj> Zachriel, is windows installed on the drive ?
<GNUtoo> acpi_osi="Windows 2009"
<mcl0vin_> !java6-bin
<GNUtoo> oops
<mcl0vin_> can someone assist me please-apt-get install sun-java6-bin return no result
<ThinkT510> !java | mcl0vin_
<ubottu> mcl0vin_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Zachriel> BluesKaj: Yes. I have a pretty big partition with Windows on it and would like to set up an Ubuntu partition and a swap, though I'm not certain I evebn need a swap...
<prayag> Pici: thank you, I'll go ask #ubuntu-bugs I don't think people realize that this is messing up with people's system time. Its a huge problem
<BluesKaj> mcl0vin_, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coz_> Zachriel,   default install of ubuntu will also create a swap
<Zachriel> BluesKaj: My problem is that the Ubuntu installer has two ways to deal with this, one is over my head, the other is not flexible enough.
<jimjim> check this out:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQTInp0tSmM wow cool
<QUICK> coz_: tell me another site
<BluesKaj> Zachriel,  the livecd ?
<QUICK> coz_: tell me another site , it's giving errors
<jimjim> xubuntu is nice os
<ActionParsnip> coz_: imageshack
<coz_> QUICK,  or  http://www.postimage.org/
<Zachriel> BluesKaj: Yes, I'm using the LiveCD. I'm at the "Allocate Drive Space" screen now and I have a list of partitions, I'm not sure what to do next :P
<tanath> ew @ imageshack
<BluesKaj> go back and choose guided partitioning, Zachriel
<QUICK> coz_:  link is http://postimage.org/image/1t11imjxg/
<Zachriel> BluesKaj: You mean with the slider?
<coz_> QUICK,   did you put the Launcher into autohide in ccsm Ubuntu unity plugin?
<BluesKaj> Zachriel, in partitioning options
<Bert-> Hi
<tanath> ActionParsnip, are you familiar with this 'No Indicators" problem on gnome panel?
<QUICK> coz_: yes i did here is another on mouseover . http://postimage.org/image/1n8y0s2mc/209628ca/
<Bert-> is there some known issues with ubuntu 11.04 and nvidia please ? I just updated from 10.10 to 11.04, and I found the 3D very slow
<ActionParsnip> tanath: i haven't use gnome desktop in ages, sorry
<spree84> hi every1, i have an issue..i connect to VPN and when i start transmission (or any other torrent app) and DL starts after some minute VPN connection dies and so does my internet connection, so i have to disconnect from wireless and then reconnect all over again, its very very frustrated. Any ideas? I go with 11.04v...latest stable
<Celphish> exit
<Zachriel> BluesKaj: I'm nbot sure what you mean by "Guided Partitioning". It's possible that I haven't gotten to that point yet.
<tanath> ActionParsnip, oh well. know what to file a report on for the mouse issue then?
<kubuntu> I'm new to Ubuntu, and new to IRC. If I offend, I promise it is out of ignorance! My problem is that all players crash (Adobe, VLC, etc.) when asked to perform fullscreen operations. I end up right back at the login screen after the crash. Where do I start? (I'm a moderately experienced Windows user, so please treat me like the idiot I am.)
<coz_> ok apparenlty the Launcher isnt behaving properly there ,,, there should be a long dealy with mouse over on edge to bring up the launcher so it dosent interfer with the dock
<BluesKaj> Zachriel, ok click next
<coz_> QUICK,  or you can put the dock at the bottom of the screen  and there will be no interference with the launcher
<ActionParsnip> tanath: either bluez or the kernel or xorg
<coz_> QUICK,  if you want the dock at the bottom of the screen let me know
<tanath> ActionParsnip, bluez? that's for bluetooth..
<sroy2> ActionParsnip: I went into the blacklist and everything is enabled -> it still seems to be failing with "kmod disabled" though?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, oh, right. not a wireless mouse...
<ActionParsnip> tanath: isn't the mouse bluetooth based?
<Cleaver> im having troubles with skype having turned down my volume only on skype calls, how can i adjust it back?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, nope. wired optical
<ActionParsnip> tanath: I see, then xorg
<Zachriel> BluesKaj: I'm now at the screen with three options "Install Ubuntu alongside them", "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" and "Something else".
<tanath> ActionParsnip, mmk
<W00tty> hiya
<Bert-> is there some known issues with ubuntu 11.04 and nvidia please ? I just updated from 10.10 to 11.04, and I found the 3D very slow
<W00tty> @Bert: I had this same problem... :(
<Lateralis> Bert: Quite a few people have said they've got problems.
<Chu_> Hello, I just upgraded to Natty and am using a Mobile Broadband connection right now; however, Ubuntu One client still keeps telling me "Internet connection is required" and wouldn't let me sign in. Any help, please?
<coz_> QUICK,  can you manage with the dock there or would you prefer it on the bottom of the screen where it defaults to :)
<Lateralis> Bert: I'm actually going to do a fresh install on my system in a few minutes, once the ISO has finished.  But there are a few threads on the Ubuntu forums you might want to search out and read.
<Bert-> For example, I use to play X-plane. With 11.04, I just can't play, fps is too low
<BluesKaj> Zachriel,  choose install uuntu alongside , if you just have a windows partition
<QUICK> coz_: Cleaver: i placed it on the right side of the screen . pls tell me to configure the unity plugin as it was in the degining
<QUICK> coz_: Cleaver: i placed it on the right side of the screen . pls tell me to configure the unity plugin as it was in the begining
<ActionParsnip> Bert-: remove the nvidia driver, reboot then reinstall the driver and reboot
<W00tty> @Bert : Are you able to move windows correctly ? like with no tickle
<coz_> QUICK,  sure  open ccsm again
<Bert-> Lateralis, ok, can you please tell me in private if a fresh install work ok with 3D games plz ?
<Lateralis> Bert: I'm using an nVidia GT 240
<Zachriel> BluesKaj: I know that I want to do "something else" I'm just not sure how to accomplish it. I may just be being fussy but I wanted to install Ubuntu on a 20GB partition. I see the simple screen with the slider allowing me to choose the size of the Windows and Ubuntu partitions but my trouble is that it doesn't allow me to just type a number of GB in!
<Bert-> ActionParsnip, Ok let me  try
<QUICK> coz_: done
<Bert-> ActionParsnip, install nvidia with apt ?
<coz_> QUICK,  click the desktop category and then click on the Ubuntu Unity plugin
<Zachriel> BluesKaj: Can I accomplish this with the advanced options on the "Something Else" screen?
<QUICK> coz_: done
<coz_> QUICK,  under "Hide Launcher" pull down choose  Never
<Lateralis> Bert: Yeah, I'll have a play around and see what I find.  If you're on the Ubuntu forums, send me a PM as a poke/prod/reminder so I don't forget!
<QUICK> coz_: done
<coz_> QUICK,  sorry  that was wrong
<coz_> QUICK,  under that pull down choose  dodge windows
<QUICK> coz : it'k . tell me aging
<coz_> QUICK,  that will set the launcher to default settings so choose   Dodge windows  instead of never
<Zachriel> BluesKaj: If not, I guess I can fudge it... it's just a pain in the ass that the simple screen is so kludgey.
<ActionParsnip> Bert-: you can use the hardware drivers app
<Chu_> Hello, I just upgraded to Natty and am using a Mobile Broadband connection right now; however, Ubuntu One client still keeps telling me "Internet connection is required" and wouldn't let me sign in. Any help, please?
<abys> Hey, anyone to give me a hand to fix my problem with unity? :)
<coz_> QUICK,  now you have  cairo dock and the Unity launcher,, cairo dock is highly configurable ,, so if you right click the dock,, go to cairo dock   manage themes  the theme manager opens
<QUICK> coz_:  the unity plugnin isnt responding . if u even click it doesnt respong it's on the top of ever window
<BluesKaj> Zachriel, strange , never seen the something else option ...if you want to resize the partitions , the best is to burn the gparted partitoning live cd and use that to setup your partitions before installing ubuntu ...it will be much easier and familiar to you when you install
<Bert-> lol
<coz_> QUICK,   either log off  and log back on or  in terminal      compiz --replace & disown to restart compiz
<QUICK> coz_:  i am not even getting the batter steeings and all that applets link network applet :(
<Bert-> in the proprietary drivers app
<sroy2> ActionParsnip: I think the issue is the "WARNING /sys/module/wl/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind wl driver" not the "DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled" what do you think?
<Bert-> it tells me driver is activated but not used ...
<coz_> QUICK,  then open ccsm   click Desktop category then click Ubuntu Unity plugin again to get into its settings
<Bert-> A way to use it ?
<Chu_> Hmm
<coz_> QUICK,  are you confusing cairo dock with Unity laucnher?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, trying to use 'ubuntu-bug' since there's no link to file a bug report on bugs.launchpad.net and if i try to use -s (symptom) it complains the symptom is not known... o.O
<Zachriel> BluesKaj`: Okay, I guess this LiveCD just doesn't have the facility that I want. I might go ahead and just equally split the Windows and Ubuntu partitions.
<QUICK> coz_:  no i am not
<Zachriel> BluesKaj: Thanks for your advice!
<QUICK> everyting is fine after the compiz --replace cmd
<QUICK> coz_: everyting is fine after the compiz --replace cmd
<coz_> QUICK,  ah cool
<QUICK> coz_: thank you very much
<QUICK> coz_: thank you very much :)
<coz_> QUICK,  now if you right click cairo dock again and go to Configure   manage themes
<ActionParsnip> tanath: could use: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<QUICK> coz_:  i'll do it . :)
<coz_> QUICK,   the theme manager opens,, the only thing to remember there is to tick both boxes before clicking and changing themes
<tanath> ActionParsnip, and why is there no link on bugs.launchpad.net?
<QUICK> coz_:  which both boxes  ?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, but also, now i wanna know how the heck one is supposed to use ubuntu-bug -s
<coz_> QUICK,  we have not uploaded all of the new themes to the dock theme server yet,, so if you want more themes i have a list of about ten new ones I have done
<abys> nobody likes unity :'(
<addisonj> i am having problems with bash resolving relative paths, the path tab completes just find, but the binary i am trying to run does not
<ActionParsnip> tanath: not sure, never had to use it, I just use the weblink
<QUICK> coz_:  no thank you . you made this app ?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, where'd you find the link? google?
<Guest68653> can you guys show me how ot use ubuntu?
<addisonj> i don't have any links or anything fancy, but it jsut don't work, i am on 10.04 lts, bash 4.1.5
<tanath> ActionParsnip, there really needs to be a link on main page
<coz_> QUICK,  no i did not creat it ,, it was orgianlly created by a developer named  macslow and taken over by fabounet
<DrPoO> how can i set a program to start at reboot but from the command line??
<coz_> QUICK,  I am on the team only for my themes  and a few others also create themes inclduing fabounet
<ActionParsnip> tanath: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<QUICK> coz_:  u too ar in the developrs team ?
<rubenjr> HOW DO I USE UBUNTU?
<QUICK> coz_:  thats's great :)
<llutz> !manual | rubenjr read this and don't shout
<ubottu> rubenjr read this and don't shout: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<coz_> QUICK,  if you have questions late on about cairo dock you can meet me and sometimes fabounet and other developers on the #cairo-dock  channel
<QUICK> coz_: thanks for the help see u later :)
<tanath> ActionParsnip, then the question would be where did you find that? :P seriously baffling that the link is missing
<QUICK> coz_: sure y not
<rubenjr> THANK YOU
<rubenjr> UBOTTU THANK YOU
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rubenjr> YOUR FAKE?
<szal> !caps | rubenjr
<ubottu> rubenjr: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rubenjr> ubottu your fake?
<ubottu> rubenjr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rubenjr> your all fake?
<rubenjr> do you guys know how i can get my graphic drivers?
<DrPoO> rubenjr, we are all humans here except ubottu
<QUICK> coz_: I have a icon of a folder on my screen , right click it shows that configure cairo dock and all that options , how can i remove it
<szal> DrPoO: and the 3 floodbots
<rubenjr> DrPo0 your dominican?
<joadri> Problems with my beloved Ubuntu 11.04
<DrPoO> rubenjr, nope
<rubenjr> joadri y do u like ubuntu so much?
<coz_> QUICK,  you can send it to  Main dock
<joadri> Help... Java scripts does not work
<ActionParsnip> rubenjr: so you insult us, then ask for help. That's rich!!
<coz_> QUICK,  with the right click options
<QUICK> coz_:  how ?
<joadri> because it taste like freedom :)
<rubenjr> ActionParsnip i never insulted you guys
<coz_> QUICK,  right click   "Move to another dock"  chooose main dock
<joadri> Do you speak spanish Ruben?
<prayag> \quit
<sarthor> HI, i am connected via http://webchat.freenode.net/ , i am using natty 11.04, i am unable to install xchat, i did apt-get -y install xchat , here is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/608625/
<ActionParsnip> rubenjr: it's also "You're fake". Your is used to denote ownership
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> (20:46:35) rubenjr: your all fake?
<lunavorax_mini> exit
<rubenjr> im trying to learn how to use this operating symtem
<rubenjr> and i only said that cause the ubottu said hes a robot
<jmcantrell_> who are ops here? i use irccloud and i think that there may be a ban on that domain or something because i always get "cannot send to channel" in here or #kubuntu
<szal> ActionParsnip: wrong channel to be a grammar nazi, /me thinks ;)
<QUICK> coz_: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> rubenjr: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a
<maco> jmcantrell_: for ops help see #ubuntu-ops
<jmcantrell_> maco, thanks
<xangua> sarthor: if you are using your country servers, try with the main instead
<ActionParsnip> rubenjr: use http://pastebin.com    to host the text, we can then advise
<joadri> Anybody available here?
<rubenjr> ActionParsnip idk what that is
<wonderworld> how would i find out from console if my ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> joadri: 1761 last count
<rubenjr> ActionParsnip what is pastebin'
<joadri> I have problems with java
<sarthor> xangua: i did also, with a main server, and also for best server. no luck
<squonk> lol
<ActionParsnip> rubenjr: copy the command and paste it into a terminal
<rubenjr> what does it do?
<ActionParsnip> joadri: wassup?
<rubenjr> i dont want viruses =[
<ActionParsnip> rubenjr: it will output the video chip, driver and your ubuntu release
<rubenjr> thats why i left windows 7 cause of viruses
<Guest64470> i have ubuntu 10.4   i  got my sound working in 2 0f   my speakers but i have 5.1 sound card realtek   but i cant get the sound to come out of the other speakers can some one help me
<joadri> I tried to use a kind of link on a page and it did not work
<ActionParsnip> rubenjr: ubuntu doesn't have viruses
<rubenjr> but now i cant play games
<ActionParsnip> rubenjr: sure you can
<joadri> I did a search and found many complaining about it
<rubenjr> =[
<squonk> hey people.
<squonk> :)
<ActionParsnip> rubenjr: you just need to get your video hardware setup. Tis back and forth is all time you could b using to run the command we can use to get you fixes
<rubenjr> what does this mean ActionParsnip
<joadri> I downloaded java6 following directions from the website adn it did not solve anything
<ActionParsnip> rubenjr: if you run the command I gave, we can advise. If you keep wanting to natter about nothing in particular, it holds YOU up
<SMG> what is the command to see which extensions are being loaded in gnome shell 3?
<rubenjr> ok one sec
<rubenjr> how do i find the terminal?
<rubenjr> where is the start button?
<ActionParsnip> joadri: does  http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp   say you have java?
<rubenjr> i click top left and a ubuntu sign but programs
<ActionParsnip> rubenjr: press CTRL+ALT+T
<rubenjr> it says a bunch of stuff
<joadri> Whatś that? I click on it and nothing happens
<rubenjr> <ActionParsnip> it says a bunch of stuff
<ActionParsnip> rubenjr: yes, obviously. use http://pastebin.com  to hold the text
<ActionParsnip> joadri: use this: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/   works great here :)
<rubenjr> <ActionParsnip> i dont understand. you want me to cut and paste it in there?
<JoshuaL> !paste | rubenjr
<ubottu> rubenjr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joadri> what am suppossed to do with this? Is it a link to a website?
<joadri> When i click on it nothing happens
<SMG> what is the command to see which extensions are being loaded in gnome shell 3?
<creature> Hello. Since upgrading to 11.04, my xmodmap settings aren't being honoured. I've found some bug reports about this, but can't seem to find any suggestions as to what's changed in 11.04 about keyboard handling. Any suggestions?
<sarthor> HI, i am connected via http://webchat.freenode.net/ , i am using natty 11.04, i am unable to install xchat, i did apt-get -y install xchat , here is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/608625/, i tried with a main server also, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> rubenjr: yes, then click paste, the address bar will change and you can copy and paste the new url here
<rubenjr> http://pastebin.com/mzfR0xWf
<rubenjr> everything is so complicated and/or different here
<rubenjr> i like it =]
<Guest64470> ok can you help me
<ActionParsnip> rubenjr: its not at all, you just gave 17 lines of text and didn't scroll the channel at all
<prashant_123456> how to check my nickname is registered ??
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Guest64470
<ubottu> Guest64470: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tanath> ActionParsnip, any constructive criticism for my bug report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/783659
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783659 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Regression: Limited ability to scroll up with Logitech MX500" [Undecided,New]
<rubenjr> actionpasnip did i do it correctly?
<joadri> I've been there. I followed the instruccions on a terminal but it did not fix the problem...
<rubenjr> actionparsnip, did i do it correctly?
<ActionParsnip> rubenjr: spot on :)
<rubenjr> i went to ati.com to try and download my drivers and tried using wine but it didnt go to well
<tanath> rubenjr, wine is meant for normal apps, not windows drivers..
<rubenjr> does it work for games that are meant to play on here?
<LeoMedeiros> any1 knows if theres is a solution for using webcam/audio with aMSN?
<rubenjr> on windows*
<vectory> rubenjr: yes
<rubenjr> i installed a windows game on here using wine but it didint work either
<vectory> rubenjr: could play starcraft and all
<qjqqyy> rubenjr: wine can only emulate programs, not drivers
<qjqqyy> rubenjr: try using playonlinux to get some games
<vectory> rubenjr: all it does is translate system interrupt calls
<mervaka> rubenjr: i can play ut2004, using native linux binaries
<mervaka> runs better than windows.
<tanath> qjqqyy, Wine Is Not an Emulator ;)
<prashant_123456> how can i upload screenshots
<prashant_123456> ?
<rubenjr> do you guys have like 3d game like need for speed
<qjqqyy> rubenjr: or u can use a virtual machine as a last resrt
<qjqqyy> tanath: :(
<vectory> qjqqyy: you dont wanna play 3d accelerated games in a vm
<vectory> >:(
<rubenjr> actionparsnip did u see my post? http://pastebin.com/mzfR0xWf
<rubenjr> do any of you know the game freestyle stree basketball hosted by gamekiss
<qjqqyy> vectory: if you have 8GB of ram and 4 cores, why not?
<qjqqyy> vectory: unfortunaly, i only have 4GB and 2 cores, so i am rebooting
<mervaka> *facepalm*
<vectory> because it will be slow
<vectory> you could just aswell install dualboot
<SMG> what is the command to see which extensions are being loaded in gnome shell 3?
<rubenjr> can someone help me with my grpahic drivers please
<OldCarl> I could use a lot of help concerning fullscreen video crashes.
<prashant_123456> how can i install fancy analogue clock on desktop
<rubenjr> hello?
<danbhfive> rubenjr: whats the prob?
<prashant_123456> rubenjr, try lspci
<xocolate> hello... I need a software that runs like "hyperterminal for windows"... somebody knows anyone??
<mervaka> minicom?
<cfedde> mc
<jmcantrell> test
<prashant_123456> xocolate, u can find it in windows/system32
<Pici> jmcantrell: we read you
<xocolate> i'd used it sometime ago and the interface is not good...
<jmcantrell> Pici: thanks
<rubenjr> <prashant_123456> whats lspci
<Guest64470> i have a realtek 5.1 sound card can i get some help please
<prashant_123456> rubenjr, its a command
<cfedde> xocolate: you can also use kermit.
<rubenjr> <danbhfive> i dont have my graphic crad drivers but want them
<prashant_123456> xocolate, which windows u use
<xocolate> all
<cfedde> apt-cache search ckermit
<rubenjr> <prashant_123456> i typed it in'
<rubenjr> <prashant_123456> it just says a bunch of stuff
<rubenjr> looks like jiberish
<prashant_123456> rubenjr, its all drivers installed on your system
<szal> rubenjr: pastebin it, the hell
<tiny1> new
<szal> prashant_123456: no, it's a hardware listing
<xocolate> daniel@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache search ckermit
<xocolate> gkermit - A serial and network communications package
<xocolate> ckermit - um pacote de comunicação serial e em rede
<prashant_123456> szal, ok
<xocolate> which of them?
<kjcole> Any special magic to make a very slow LiveCD boot faster?  I keep getting udevsettle timeouts.
<prashant_123456> pastebin for gnome ??
<Plugh> I'm on ubuntu 9.10 and the update tool is telling me there is a new dkms package available but if I say to install that update it wants me to insert the CD for 11.04. That seems like the wrong version of a package was put in to the updates area for 9.10
<szal> !paste | rubenjr, prashant_123456
<ubottu> rubenjr, prashant_123456: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<szal> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rubenjr> http://pastebin.com/YuS5CCgZ
<xocolate> somebody knows the difference between gkemit and ckermit ?
<szal> Plugh: Karmic is dead
<Plugh> szal, the updates haven't stopped or else it wouldn't say there is an update for dmks
<rubenjr> szal> i pasted it
<kjcole> (Tried with an LTS Live CD and a Maverick Live USB.  Both worked on other systems.  And the current system still boots into Windows XP, so the hardware's good...)
<szal> rubenjr: I read it..  ATi -> I'm out
<rubenjr> szal http://pastebin.com/YuS5CCgZ
<Plugh> Karmic is the last version that has a mostly working PulseAudio.
<rubenjr> u dont like ati?
<guntbert> Plugh: why don't you upgrade your system?
<Plugh> guntbert: PulseAudio goes from bad to worse after 9.10
<rubenjr> szal you dontlike ati?
 * szal never has
<szal> decided to go nVidia after 1st Linux failure in 2003
<rubenjr> so ati doesnt work with linux?
<rubenjr> me and my luck
<szal> some ppl claim it does
<Plugh> ok, so no one cares that someone messed up the 9.10 because its at eol.
<szal> Plugh: that's how it is, get over it
<rubenjr> szal so im out of luck?
<rubenjr> i cant get graphic drivers for it =[
<Plugh> ok, First time I've seen someone put the wrong version of an update packge in to a repo.
<rubenjr> its a god graohic card
<rubenjr> good*
<szal> rubenjr: as far as I am concerned, yes..  though that's not to say that there isn't anyone who could help you
<guntbert> Plugh: that can be a reason - I suppose :-) - have a look into /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/sources.list.d/* if there is some weird PPA
<rubenjr> szal do you know anyone that can help me?
<szal> rubenjr: no
<Plugh> I'll try booting 11.04 later and see if it has a fixed version of PulseAudio. Previous release as a live CD hung during boot.
<rubenjr> im screwed =[
<rubenjr> to poor to buy a new one LOL
<prashant_123456> rubenjr, which command u typed to get drivers
<Sirisian|Work> Does anyone here remember if there's a step you need to do to make printers work with samba other than the smb.conf files?
<rubenjr> prashant_123456 im nto sure
<rubenjr> i went to ati and download the drivers for linux but it it says could not open the file
<prashant_123456> rubenjr, its lspci
<prashant_123456> rubenjr, ??
<rubenjr> yes i did that
<Sirisian|Work> I mean through cups. I have samba set up but it says it can't connect to the printers when I use the \\url\PrinterName. I have an identical server and it works fine.
<rubenjr> i posted it to pastebin
<rubenjr> the link is
 * szal had a Radeon 9000 back in ye olde days, driver pkgs for Debian and derivatives were a foreign word back then, and installing fglrx from official sources was a royal pita
<prashant_123456> rubenjr, yep i saw it
<rubenjr> ohh
<rubenjr> http://pastebin.com/YuS5CCgZ
<rubenjr> so theres no drivers i ca get for my graphic card?
<rubenjr> can*
<Plugh> Sirisian|Work: Are you setting up Samba to share a printer or to access a shared printer?
<guntbert> !enter > rubenjr
<ubottu> rubenjr, please see my private message
<Guest64470> yes it do
<dp> have there been any package updates in natty since the release?
<Guest64470> mine ati do
<flowbee> basic linux questions: 1) how can i learn how many actual MB each process is using?  top tells me a % of memory but not actual memory.  2) how can i learn what is causing my load to be higher?  3) how can i learn how much i/o (and how much avaialble i/o) i have? 4) how can i do the same for networking?
<Sirisian|Work> Plugh, to share the cups printer so that windows can access them.
<ThinkT510> dp: package updates?
<Plugh> rubenjr: If a driver download from ATI won't open you can check another download site for the file.
<szal> dp: release was, what, 6 weeks ago?  you're not seriously thinking there were no updates so far, were you?
<rubenjr> Plugh it wont install though
<ThinkT510> !latest | dp
<ubottu> dp: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rubenjr>  i downloaded it btu ti wont install
<dp> szal: I haven't received any via apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade in a couple of weeks
<guntbert> flowbee: for the first questions: install htop - it is more convenient to use
<szal> dp: tried upgrade instead of dist-upgrade?
<dp> szal: dist-upgrade doesn't contain upgrade in ubuntu?
<Sirisian|Work> Plugh, Like I said I have an identical server where this works. It's like I forgot a step to make this work for cups. I copied the smb.conf file over and restarted the server even. Do you know if there was something else I needed to set in a file?
<guntbert> dp: no, use upgrade
<szal> dp: no idea, haven't been using apt for quite some time..  other than that, dist-upgrade is for just that, upgrading to a newer distro version, not for updating packages
<rww> dist-upgrade isn't for upgrading to a newer distro version, and does everything that upgrade does.
<dp> guntbert: even using just upgrade, I get no new packages
<rww> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Plugh> Sirisian|Work: The remote machines aren't seeing the printer as available
<Plugh> ?
<dp> rww: that's what I thought
<dp> same way it's done in Debian
<guntbert> dp: if you doubt apt-get you can also use aptitude (with update and then safe-upgrade)
<guntbert> dp: and you used sudo of course?
<dp> aptitude safe-upgrade says the same. wonder if I can see *when* a package was last installed
<dp> guntbert: aye
<Plugh> Sirisian|Work: Did you set the Shared option for the printer?
<arand> dp: You can always look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<dp> /var/lib/dpkg/status file last modified on 05/12; so no package updates in ~4 days? hrm
<dp> yeah, 05/12
<insanity99> hey guys how do i disable compiz in 11.04?
<arand> dp: That's not very unusual I'd say, post-release upgrades are conservative.
<Sirisian|Work> Plugh, well it's not even showing the list by discovering them. You know in Windows 7 when you add a printer and tyoe \\url\ and it displays a list of all the printers? It's working for one of my servers but the other isn't showing the list of printers on it.
<Sirisian|Work> Plugh, shared option?
<majster> hi, Right click on screen
<dp> arand: when I upgraded to maverick, there were a flurry of upgrades afterwards
<majster> #join ubuntu-pl
<dp> maybe maverick was just a special case
<marsje> why is it so easy to totally screw up your gnome panels?
<newbieqfqwffqqfw> hello. I need a little bit of help
<squonk> :)
<arand> dp: Well it all depends if the bugfixes are important enough.
<marsje> I see panels that I can click, I lose panels, panels overlap, and I don't see where one panels stops and where another begins...
<newbieqfqwffqqfw> why on my ubuntu 11.04 is gnome, not unitu?
<insanity99> ?
<newbieqfqwffqqfw> unbity*
<Plugh> Sirisian|Work: On this version of Ubuntu I can go to System->Administration->Printing to see a list of known printers on the computer. If I right click a printer one of the menu options is "Shared".
<squonk> gave up on that... I'm doing the whole email, chat integration thing Evolution is it?
<dp> arand: k. so not out of the norm
<squonk> brb
<Plugh> Sirisian|Work: The menus at the top of the Printer configuration dialog also has a Server menu that has an option "Publish shared printers connected to this system.
<guntbert> dp: here I have 36 updates (since 3.5.)
<arand> dp: I would assume not, and in addition, UDS happened lately, which is likely to make upgrades lag a bit.
<insanity99> can i disable compiz?
<dp> arand: UDS?
<Plugh> Sirisian|Work: You can check how those settings compare between your systems.
<arand> !uds | dp
<ubottu> dp: The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between May 9th - 13th in Budapest, Hungary - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for more details
<dp> ah
<Sirisian|Work> Plugh, yeah it's set to shared
<Plugh> k
<Plugh> The only other thought I had about sharing things should have been dealt with as you copied the smb.conf file
<katkee> hello, is xen supported in 11.04?
<ThinkT510> !xen | katkee
<ubottu> katkee: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<b0bd0l3> 5~exit
<b0bd0l3> exit
<ThinkT510> !kvm | katkee
<ubottu> katkee: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Guest239> Question: is there one specific tcp port that irssi uses for connection/communication?
<insanity99> ?
<bannik> hey i got a small problem I reinstalled wine 1.3 but my menu is missing there is no winetricks or wine edit selection in the menu
<vincent> Hi
<danbhfive> bannik: I think you can right click the menu and do edit menus
<bannik> yea i did that
<bannik> but i have no idea how to add winetricks etc....usually it automatically installs
<Vinc33nt> I have mouse lag with catalyst 11.5 on the bottom right screen zone, in a new install of xubuntu, i have this with archlinux too
<cousteau> gnomebaker segfaults when I click "Create audio CD" (Ubuntu 10.10 64b), but only sometimes
<cousteau> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault. 0x00007ffff3be1a83 in g_type_check_instance_cast () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
<cousteau> googling says that bug was already fixed on hardy (seems a similar one reappeared)
<katkee> ThinkT510: i tried kvm but i think the performance is better with xen. i heard xen was going into mainline kernel but is not ready yet
<Wayne__> anyone who can help a noob? :(
<ThinkT510> katkee: i haven't used either, virtualbox is good enough for me
<Lateralis> Wayne__: Hopefully!  What's your problem?
<Wayne__> screen turns off when I try to boot ubuntu
<Wayne__> I googled it
<Wayne__> tried
<Wayne__> but couldn't get it right
<ThinkT510> !enter | Wayne__
<ubottu> Wayne__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Wayne__> sorry
<ThinkT510> np
<Diable^> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<katkee> ThinkT510: yes virtualbox is nice too ;)
<knmsmb> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<Relevant> ubuntu porn xD
<str8jacket> FREE!
<Smkaix> Wayne__: are you using cd or pendrive to boot ubuntu?
<_genuser_> so aptitude is useless on ubuntu 8?
<_genuser_> or rather on old machines, people can't install new stuff?
<Wayne__> pendrive, but I've finished installing
<_genuser_> without upgrading to new version?
<lalochez1a> hi. how can i disable unity from the terminal?
<mervaka> lalochez1a: sudo service gdm stop?
<mervaka> will stop gnome
<bungley> hello, and help!
<multipass> ever since installing 11.04, my ati drivers are super laggy-- also in dual monitor mode, my second desktop dosnt seem to have a window manager... anyone know about this?
<nixNcode> Is anybody using Ekiga on Natty?
<bungley> i shut my laptop lid and now my X session isn't listening to me
<bungley> i can move about the mouse, but clicking on things doesn't work, and they keyboard doesn't ether.
<bungley> but i can ctrl-alt-f1, and use irssi.
<lalochez1a> mervaka: actually i want to disable gdm from entering unity and use classic gnome instead
<ThinkT510> bungley: so the keyboad does work
<lalochez1a> a1
<bungley> ThinkT510: yeah, i'm using it right now. :)
<lalochez1a> a1
<lalochez1a> sorry
<DrSlony> Help, I need to install lcms2, I found this, how do I do it? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lcms2/2.1.dfsg-1
<insanity99> hey guys, in glxgears i only get 60fps
<bungley> ThinkT510: this is on a t420s, fwiw.
<mervaka> lalochez1a: choose "classic gnome" at gdm login then
<ThinkT510> bungley: good choice, i like thinkpads
<bungley> i figured ;)
 * mervaka needs a thinkpad :/
<lalochez1a> mervaka: yea, but i have access to terminal only. gdm dies...
<mervaka> oh.
<danbhfive> DrSlony: that looks like it is for the next version
<mervaka> have you got automatic login enabled?
<DrSlony> danbhfive: any way to get it from a ppa?
<slug> insanity99: what's your graphics card? you might have opengl sync to vblank
<robin0800> insanity99, thats right its locked to monitor refresh rate
<danbhfive> DrSlony: I dunno, doesn't look like it
<danbhfive> DrSlony: why do you need it?
<DrSlony> danbhfive: what about this, how do i add this? https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+ppa-packages
<DrSlony> danbhfive: to compile RawTherapee
<insanity99> its Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know what command I need to enter into Avant Window Navigator's Digital Clock applet to directly launch Thunderbird's Lightning extension to today's date?
<torchie> can I share my ethernet connection through wifi on ubuntu?
<danbhfive> DrSlony: https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/darktable-release
<lalochez1a> mervaka: yes, unfortunately
<mervaka> lalochez1a: sudo gedit /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<OttifantSir> torchie: Yes. If you install Firestarter, you should be able to do so easily, though exactly how, I don't know, cause I've never done it. Wicd should be able to IIRC, and there are other options too, but those are the ones I know of.
<mervaka> lalochez1a: change AutomaticLoginEnable to false
<mervaka> lalochez1a: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1023326
<lalochez1a> mervaka: thx! will try that
<eross> #ogre
<lalochez1a> mervaka: i don't have that file :(
<lalochez1a> neither on my own sys (which is working like a charm) nor on the system i am trying to fix
<mervaka> lalochez1a: hmm. exists for me. you running natty?
<mervaka> lalochez1a: ls -l /etc/gdm
<robin0800> lalochez1a, applications/login screen is what you want
<ena_hia> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<ena_hia> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<ena_hia> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<FloodBot1> ena_hia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<McPeter> NO  CLCIK
<hrmtv> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<hrmtv> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<hrmtv> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<McPeter> crash X
<FloodBot1> hrmtv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tketg> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<tketg> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<tketg> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<FloodBot1> tketg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<McPeter> Don't click this link all
<oeuvzi> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<oeuvzi> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<oeuvzi> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<oeuvzi> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<FloodBot1> oeuvzi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niko> !ops spam bot
<ubottu> niko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<niko> !ops | spam bot
<ubottu> spam bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<mervaka> please can someone ban by hostmask?
<LjL> DON'T CLICK THAT LINK
<knmsmb> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<knmsmb> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<maco> niko: i just banned the host they're all coming from
<knmsmb> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<FloodBot1> knmsmb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> mervaka: i just did
<mervaka> ty
<McPeter> Don't click this link all  --> Crash X
 * pfifo clicks the link
<McPeter> :\
<maco> McPeter: im surprised anyone even bothered trying clicking on what is obviously spam
<pfifo> it goes to a bug report
<derp> pfifo, with a hidden iframe :)
<McPeter> pfifo, NON
<McPeter> pfuu
<szal> pfifo: you gotta be kidding
<pfifo> it didnt do anything in chromium
<wayne_> anyone who can help?
<derp> pfifo, try in Firefox :)
<LjL> pfifo: but as you can see from all the QUITs, it's doing stuff to other people in Firefox ;)
<LjL> anyway let's carry on now
<savid> Is it possible to have the audio from my ubuntu computer play through the speakers of another ubuntu computer?
<pfifo> derp, not gonna instal ff just to crash x
<McPeter> tsss
<CarlFK> savid: yes, but it is hard to make it work well.  there will be drops and or lag
<lalochez1a> mervaka: yea, natty. i don't have that file :(
<mervaka> lalochez1a: ls -l /etc/gdm
<mervaka> pastebin that for me
<lalochez1a> robin0800: i have no x working
<BluesKaj> savid, vlc can stream audio over your lan
<mervaka> what do you have there?
<yaaar> ok, i'm stumped. i'm used to doing something like      mail -s "subject" address@host.name.com      ....and then typing a message and ending with a period alone on a line. that's not working in ubuntu 10.04 for me. what do i use to end the message?
<lsmobrian> has anybody noticed long pings in natty? (like 0.6 ms vs 600 ms to your gateway)
<p_dilla> hello. i have a rar file that makes trouble. i have unrar installed but file roller asks for the password again and again and ark is loading the archive since more then a minute.
<dios_mio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/776451
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776451 in Ubuntu "keyboard layouts - will the new window get the active window's layout" [Undecided,New]
<lalochez1a> http://pastebin.com/sS98ZFiX
<lalochez1a> mervaka: http://pastebin.com/sS98ZFiX
<pfifo> lsmobrian, i was having some weired problems putting an app together that used UDP
<[dlp]> Um... I think my apt database is borked: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/608662/
<adam61> i'm adding new keyboard shortcuts, and i was just wondering if someone could tell me what to put in the command field if i wanted to have it open a folder (~/home/adam/Music for example)
<lsmobrian> pfifo: you think it was caused by network latency
<bindi> adam61: nautilus infront
<yaaar> lalochez1a: yeah i'm really disappointed with the keyboard layout handling in 11.04 (along with a ton of other UI things). In 10.04 it was simple: you switch it and it stays until you switch it back. now it's completely unpredictable.
<qin> yaaar: Ctrl-D ??
<adam61> bindi: great, thanks very much
<ThinkT510> adam61: ~ means /home/username/
<pythonirc101> The bug in which 11.04 does not let a laptop display output on external LCDs, how long before a fix for it arrives?
<mervaka> lalochez1a: then again, my custom.conf might be depreciated
<pfifo> lsmobrian, Im not sure, my ping was acting funny to localhost, not the gateway, but i can reproduce the problem
<pythonirc101> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9459983
<pfifo> s/can/&'t/
<mervaka> lalochez1a: still exists, but doesnt affect anything
<yaaar> qin: hmmm. maybe. that just gave my prompt back without giving any output....but i don't have anything in mail.log, which could be that local mail just isn't working (i was trying to send a mail to test that)
<adam61> ThinkT510: oh ok, so then it would be ~Music for /home/adam/Music ?
<mervaka> lalochez1a: i'm just trying to find out how natty goes about storing this setting
<ThinkT510> adam61: nearly: ~/Music
<adam61> ok great thanks!
<ThinkT510> adam61: np
<pythonirc101> anyone knows when this will be fixeD : https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/778277 or if there is a workaround?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 778277 in unity "Unity should perform video mode switch on Super+P, or allow gnome-settings-daemon to handle the key" [Undecided,New]
<lalochez1a> yaaar: well, i think it's not that bad. but somehow a remote pc stopped working... it's showing a strange error (mounting the / in ro), and in some forum they said it stopped when falling back to classic
<lalochez1a> mervaka: thx for you effort. the prob is that i don't have any access now, am coaching a person via phone. i am not that new to linux, but used to debian servers (though i startted using natty at work)
<yaaar> hrm. in other news those bugs.launchpad sites slow my 10.04+compiz+nvidia desktop to a crawl
<opal_frootski> anyone know the boot option required as a workaround for Nvidia laptop chipset ?
<mervaka> lalochez1a: no worries. i need to head off now anyway, sorry.
<ThinkT510> opal_frootski: nomodeset
<opal_frootski> nomodeset !! thanks
<ThinkT510> opal_frootski: np
<[^Pipunic^]> http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk FREE UBUNTU HARDCORE GAY PORN! http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk
<yaaar> btw how long is the "classic" UI slated to stick around?
<xangua> yaaar: just for 11.04 i believe
<thr01> it will be removed in next release
<yaaar> oh noes
<thr01> a ver bad move in my opinion#
<thr01> but gnome 2 will no longer be supported by the gnome project
<brewster> any idea when theyre going to update unity? i keep getting mouse deadspots
<thr01> same
<LiteralKa> same
<Kanoue[DoDo]> http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk FREE UBUNTU HARDCORE GAY PORN! http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk
<improveupon> my natty installation keeps freezing when it comes back from being on the screen saver for a long time. you can still bring up f1-f6 terminals, but that is all.
<brewster> unless someone has a solution :]
<chrifa> http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk FREE UBUNTU HARDCORE GAY PORN! http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk
<NeOoP> http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk FREE UBUNTU HARDCORE GAY PORN! http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk
<improveupon> this happened before upgrading to natty also
<brewster> what
<brewster> was
<brewster> that
<adam61> bindi: didn't seem to work.. i just typed "nautilus ~/Music"
<ThinkT510> thr01: there is trinity for continuing kde, don't know if there is a similar project for gnome2 though
<emorris> wow, does #ubuntu always have problems with spam these days? :-s
<hp> hello there...im sorry is there any way to connect to others servers thru gnome x-chat? thanks
<ThinkT510> thr01: kde3 i mean
<new2net> I accidentally my window manager to kdm as default, where do i change it back to gdm by default?
<improveupon> hp: yes...
<adam61> ThinkT510: how would i enter a command when adding a custom keyboard shortcut that i want to have open my Music folder?
<emorris> new2net, you should be able to select it from the logon screen, and it will remember for next time
<new2net> emorris: I'll give it a shot I guess. Thank you
<thr01> thinkT510 : cant seem to find a mentiion of this on the net tho
<ThinkT510> adam61: sorry, not sure how to do that
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all.  Runnin 11.04 upgraded from 10.10.  Tried Unity, decided to use
<ThinkT510> thr01: http://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<arand> brewster: Links to an apt://url exploit, it locks up the window manager.
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all.  Runnin 11.04 upgraded from 10.10.  Tried Unity, decided to use  "classic" instead but my theme seems messed up.  Don't seem to have the proper themes applied against my panels.  Anyone got a good tip?
<thr01> i have a feeling gnome 2 will be replaced with lxde
<adam61> ThinkT510: bindi said to put nautilus in front, but that didn't seem to work. i can't get go or gnome-open to work either. i've googled around for a couple hours. oh well lol
<brewster> arand: what does that mean?
<LiteralKa> brewster: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/783594
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783594 in apturl (Ubuntu Oneiric) "extremely long URL causes apturl to DoS window manager" [Low,Confirmed]
<adam61> anyone else here know what to write for the command to open a folder?
<arand> adam61: cd /path/to/folder ?
<pfifo> adam61, try `nautilus /home/adam61/Music`
<adam61> arand: pfifo: thanks i'll try those
<brewster> arand: what do i do to fix it?
<pfifo> brewster, dont click on the links
<arand> brewster: Wait untill the quick security update gets publised to the repositories. Or go to the package page and install the new version manually.
<LiteralKa> lol open sores
<adam61> pfifo: didn't seem to work
<brewster> ok
<flowbee> i hear audio 'glitches' whenever i try to play sound locally or remote.  can anyone tell me why?   running 10.04 with sound blaster live card value.  its not my speakers because i hear the same thing with my headphoens
<p_dilla> hey i have an rar file that cant be unrared with fileroller and isnt repairable with rar what to do?
<brewster> and this will fix the mouse deadspots?
<arand> brewster: A fixed version was published about an hour ago, so it will take a while to get published to all archives
<adam61> arand: would that be like "cd /home/adam/Music"? i tried that and it didn't work
<brewster> ok
<brewster> ty
<arand> adam61: It should work, use [tab] in order to auto-complete and avoid spelling mistakes
<ThinkT510> adam61: what happens when you type from a commandline: nautilus ~/Music
<abram> brb
<McPeter> arand, update installed :)
<jrmcm> I am planing on upgrading to a solid state hd. The problem is that it is going to be smaller then my current hd. Is it possible to clone it to the smaller drive?
<adam61> arand: i'm doing it in keyboard shortcuts not terminal; should it still work or no?
<p_dilla> hey i have an rar file that cant be unrared with fileroller and isnt repairable with rar what to do?
<jrmcm> There will be plenty of room on the new drive
<winged_arel> How do i specify where grub is isntalled during the Ubuntu 11.04 installation? The installer putt it on the drive where my windows partition was not where i was installing Ubuntu
<prashant_123456> p_dilla, hi
<ThinkT510> adam61: if you are mapping the command to a keyboard shortcut it should behave just the same, i think
<adam61> ThinkT510: my Music folder opens
<adam61> ya, you'd think
<adam61> that's weird
<prashant_123456> p_dilla, try to install universe
<arand> p_dilla: You may want to search for "rar" and possibly "archive" as well in ubuntu software centre and see if there are additional support packages to install (rar/rar-nonfree or something like that..)
<prashant_123456> p_dilla, or try to install multiverse
<arand> adam61: If you want to open it in the file manager you need to use something like "nautilus /home/adam/Music" I think (nautilus being the file manager to invoke)
<lder> does empathy support joining XMPP rooms with spaces in them?
<adam61> arand: ya, that makes sense, but it's not working for some weird reason
<steev_> question: in ubuntu 10.10 i could just right click on my gnome panel, and add a system monitor... how do i do such a thing in 11.04?
<ThinkT510> adam61: how are you assigning the command to the keys?
<opal_frootski> nomodeset on usbpen drive ???
<adam61> ThinkT510: yes
<ThinkT510> adam61: how?
<adam61> ThinkT510: in system settings > keyboard shortcuts > add
<mangaz> Anyone else experienced a problem with 11.04 freezing up? I'm suspecting it's the new fancy menu on the side.
<brewster> one more problem: when i have too many maximized windows open and open another maximized window i get another window that is empty and white
<Lateralis> steev_:  my understanding is you can't do that using the Unity desktop.  Unity instead uses "indicator applets" I believe.
<brewster> how do i fix this?
<steev_> Lateralis, so, no indicator applet for system monitoring?
<pom______> http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk FREE UBUNTU HARDCORE GAY PORN! http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk
<danielle564> http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk FREE UBUNTU HARDCORE GAY PORN! http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk
<[KissMeAs]> http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk FREE UBUNTU HARDCORE GAY PORN! http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk
<Lateralis> I think there are alternatives in Unity, but I haven't personally tried to get them yet.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
 * voronika is elsewhere - Automagically set away at Mon May 16 14:34:00 2011 -
<Success> hey guys
<niko> !away | voronika
<ubottu> voronika: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Success> i have a laptop right
<mangaz> So, there is no way of turning Unity off?
<adam61> ThinkT510: arand: do you know how to go about finding the command to run a given program in terminal?
<Success> i was messing around and i pluged laptop into monitor and external keyboard
<ThinkT510> adam61: try nautilus Music (it might assume you are working from your home directory)
<Success> ever sence i plugged it into the external keyboard the laptop keyboard doesnt do anythin
<prashant_123456> can anyone tell me which is the best filesystem to write data dvd in ubuntu
<danbhfive> !classic | mangaz
<LiteralKa> ubottu: you are stupid
<ubottu> mangaz: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<ubottu> LiteralKa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Success> i think it is stuck thinking i have it plugged in so i have to use it with external
<LiteralKa> that is not a dcc exploit
<LiteralKa> GJ ubottu owner
<adam61> ThinkT510: ya i tried that and it said it couldn't find /Music
<lalochez1a> n8, thx 4 hlp
<LiteralKa> spreading FUD
<Success> laptop keyboard works fine on windows so i think its a setting somewhere
<steev_> LiteralKa, bleh, looks like i'm supposed to add a ppa to enable previous core functionality
<brewster> rofl -> ubottu
<p_dilla> arand , prashant_123456: ich find neither multiverse, universe or archive in software center. i also tried apt-get.
<ThinkT510> adam61: without /
<flowbee> i hear audio 'glitches' whenever i try to play sound locally or remote.  can anyone tell me why?   running 10.04 with sound blaster live card value.  its not my speakers because i hear the same thing with my headphoens
<LiteralKa> steev_: what
<mangaz> danbhfive: Thing is, I can only be in 11.04 for about 2 minutes before it freezes up and I have to do a hard reboot.
<prashant_123456> p_dilla, so u want to unrar files right
<adam61> ThinkT510: i did it with and without, but either way it writes "/Music" in the error ms
<steev_> LiteralKa, oops, that was meant for Lateralis
<adam61> *msg
<Success> can someone help me\i have 10.10
<ThinkT510> adam61: hmm, can you screenshoot the message for me please
<brewster> what is your proble success?
<p_dilla> prashant_123456 yes. i have unrar and rar installed and trief file roller. it asks for the password again an again.
<brewster> problem*
<Lateralis> steev_: Check out this link: bit.ly/hUzIVh
<prashant_123456> p_dilla, so u have password to rar file
<Success> laptop keyboard worked before i plugged in an external one now it doesnt
<Success> but keyboard works fine before i logon where i choose os and such
<onetwo> p_dilla, i have same issues on some files and i only found the solution to use is winrar via wine
<steev_> Lateralis, yeah, that's great, if you have x86 or amd64
<brewster> i had a similar problem and it also came with the touchpad problems
<steev_> Lateralis, ppas don't support ARM
<brewster> do you have a button that disables the touchpad?
<Lateralis> steev_: And I kind of agree.  I have a load of useful little apps and shortcuts on my Gnome 2 panel.  Kind of annoying having to redo everything
<rober7> xubuntu 11 slow on 512 Ram ... it is just on me?
<p_dilla> onetwo: omg lets see if i get used to this or buy a mac ;)
<Success> i have ubuntu 10.10 32bit
<mangaz> p_dilla: there are better ways to waste your money :)
<p_dilla> is wine a programm i have to build?
<adam61> ThinkT510: sorry for the delay i'm trying to figure out how to copy the png to pastebin
<steev_> if enabling ppas worked on ARM, it wouldn't be near as frustrating
<Success> p_dilla:no
<prashant_123456> p_dilla, wine is to run windows programs in linux
<ThinkT510> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<brewster> success: is there a button around your touchpad mouse that disables the mouse?
<maco> adam61: need an imagebin instead of a normal pastebin
<Lateralis> steev_: Unfortunately I can't help you there. =(
<robotarmy> what is -rw-r--r--@  ??
<robotarmy> the @ sign is new to me
<Success> no
<mangaz> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Success> plus its a keyboard and mouse on keyboard
<Success> guys plz hurry dont have much time not supoce to be on internet my dad in shower almost done
<mangaz> that's kinda funny. :P
<adam61> ThinkT510: sorry about that here it is: http://imagebin.org/153607
<adam61> maco: k thanks i bookmarked both of those now
<ThinkT510> adam61: hmm, that was helpful... (sorry, thought it might show more info; i'm used to xfce)
<brewster> there's a program that enables and disables the touchpad and installing it and enabling and disableing the touchpad with it might fix your keyboard success. it worked for me somehow
<prashant_123456> how to change nickname
<Success> how enable disable it
<ThinkT510> adam61: silly question: does the /Music folder exist?
<Success> i tried unplugging it stays
<brewster> it will have an icon on the panel
<Success> guys almost out of time abt 1min left
<LiteralKa> why do we need 3 floodbots
<brewster> just right click it
<MrNibbles> anyone here ever been to Poland?
<MrNibbles> or is from Poland
<MrNibbles> need some advice, i am heading there in 2 days
<LjL> LiteralKa: happy to discuss it in #ubuntu-ops
<LiteralKa> is this ubuntu related, MrNibbles
<mangaz> Polish guys usually work here, does that help you MrNibbles?
<YankDownUnder> MrNibbles, The food is great.
<squonk_> i can't decide which is better for irc ... straight xchat or the gnome ver, for 11.03 ubuntu
<LiteralKa> LjL: just PM me, I'm not joining a channel for that sole reason
<adam61> ThinkT510: haha, ya unless i have the location wrong somehow.. is it case-sensitive i'm wondering (for the /adam)
<onetwo> nibbles beware of your wallet
<onetwo> :D
<Success> nope still not working
<MrNibbles> LiteralKa: thanks :S
<MrNibbles> oops sorry, i meant that to onetwo
<brewster> ok then i have no idea. sorry
<ThinkT510> adam61: i'd assume it is case sensitive, things usually are
<brewster> good luck Success
<MrNibbles> Im heading to a conference there in 2 days, any recommendations for payg 3g sims?
<Success> still no work g2g
<prashant_123456> adam61, what u trying to do?
<p_dilla> ok ill try wine for the rar. another problem. when i jack in my headphones the build-in speakers arent turned off. i dont want my neigbours listening to my porn ;)
<adam61> ThinkT510: prashant_123456: ahh! i got it!! haha
<IdleOne> !ohmy | p_dilla
<ubottu> p_dilla: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ThinkT510> adam61: well done :)
<brewster> lmao
<prashant_123456> adam61, got it ??
<ThinkT510> !yay | adam61
<ubottu> adam61: Glad you made it! :-)
<adam61> prashant_123456: just set the command to open a folder in add custom keyboard shortcuts. yep got it, thanks
<adam61> ThinkT510: thanks for all your help!!!
<prashant_123456> adam61, great
<brewster> can anyone fix my window problem?
<adam61> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<adam61> oh ya lol
<ThinkT510> adam61: no worries (i learned how to set shortcuts in xfce now, so thanks to you too)
<daviddoria> I am trying to login to my computer remotely
<daviddoria> I ran vncserver
<brewster> yes?
<brewster> no?
<digitalfiz> maybe?
<brewster> -___-
<DinVitamin> Anyone know of a utility that will give me CPU/GPU temp readouts, preferably in a graph over time format
<daviddoria> and then modified ~/.vnc/xstartup to say gnome-session & at the bottom. When I login, however, I just get a terminal instead of the current session
<adam61> ThinkT510: that's great. i wasn't far off after trying nautilus in front, just had an extra "~/" in front of home/adam/Music
<brewster> DinVitamin: i think nvidia x server settings program does that
<DinVitamin> brewster: I'm using ATI not nvidia
<LjL> DinVitamin: for AMD GPUs, "AMDOverdriveCtl" will do that
<DinVitamin> LjL: Thank you. What about CPU temp?
<LjL> DinVitamin: for the CPU, try "apt-cache rdepends lm-sensors" for options
<DinVitamin> LjL: Thanks
<brewster> can anyone fix my window problem?
<brewster> please :]
<LjL> DinVitamin: also "apt-cache rdepends libsensors4"
<pfifo> brewster, yes, i can one simple command 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop`
<adam61> ThinkT510: do you know the command for the weather indicator applet (or the method for determining the command of any program in general)?
<LjL> brewster: you might try restating your issue, as i can't even find it in my backscroll now
<ThinkT510> adam61: sorry, never used weather indicators (apart from browser extentions)
<brewster> when i have too many maximized windows and i open more my windows come up as white and blank
<adam61> ThinkT510: that's ok, i'll find it soon enough
<skapism> Hi, after installing wine my fonts in firefox and elsewhere suddenly look a bit differently. I removed wine and ms core fonts, but the fonts are still changed. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<LjL> brewster: ah yes, i've heard of that issue, i *think* it's a Compiz issue (with NVidia GPUs?) but i'm not really sure, nor do i know what the solution is :(
<brewster> i do have nvidia
<brewster> is there a link you can provide?
<pfifo> brewster, I didnt have that problem when I was on unitly, I use nvidia, how many windows are you talking about?
<prashant_123456> can anyone help me out
<pilojo> The Game
<Rob235> how do you use CGPoints in the interface file
<Rob235> oops wrong channel sorry
<prashant_123456> some websites not opening in ubuntu 11.04
<brewster> pfifo: maybe 4 or 5
<prashant_123456> mail.yahoo.co.in not working
<KM0201> prashant_123456: worked fine for me
<klemax> I can see wireless network but I can not connect it even if my password is correct.
<pfifo> brewster, all on one workspace?
<prashant_123456> KM0201, how
<brewster> right
<KM0201> ah ait, no it didn't... it redirected me to us.yahoo
<prashant_123456> KM0201, some other dont work for me
<klemax> what do you suggest me to determine whats the problem?
<pfifo> brewster, I always used mutiple workspaces, that will work for you if you cant get a fix
<brewster> ok
<brewster> ty
<LjL> brewster: http://wiki.compiz.org/Troubleshooting#Black_Window_Bug and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/752445 might be relevant
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 752445 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Intermittent white window contents when maximizing/switching windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<prashant_123456> KM0201, like http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gaming-multimedia-entertainment/35202-installing-run-files.html
<KM0201> prashant_123456: well, "doesn't work".. need to be a bit more explanitive than that
<prashant_123456> KM0201, i dont know why some websites dont open in ubuntu 11.04
<KM0201> prashant_123456: well, that works fine for me
<prashant_123456> KM0201, i have the problem like mail.yahoo.co.in and http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gaming-multimedia-entertainment/35202-installing-run-files.html
<kieppie1> has development on remmina stopped? it seems busted under 11.04 & few recent update show up online @ sites
<KM0201> prashant_123456: what do you mean by "doesn't open"... that doesn't tell anyone anything
<kieppie1> !remmina
<KM0201> prashant_123456: does it time out, or does it give you a page not found error, or what?
<prashant_123456> KM0201, page does not load properly
<prashant_123456> KM0201, its too slow
<pfifo> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2 (natty), package size 234 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<prashant_123456> KM0201, only few words
<prashant_123456> KM0201, only some page display
<prashant_123456> KM0201, not whole page
<yori> hey schoen hoe hide je je ip?
<LiteralKa> pages
<kieppie1> pfifo: thanks. there seems little movement on the app. u know anything about this?
<onetwo> yori hide ip for webbrowsing or other services?
<pfifo> kieppie1, nope, only know that you were lookingfor the 1info factoid
<KM0201> !pastebin | prashant_123456 can you go to that site?
<ubottu> prashant_123456 can you go to that site?: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yori> hiding ip in this IRC, onetwo
<winged_arel> How do I change where grub is installed? The installation installed it on the wrong hard drive and i want to correct where it is instead of switching my hard drive boot order in the BIOS
<prashant_123456> KM0201, will upload screensots
<KM0201> prashant_123456: see if you can go to that pastebin site
<KM0201> prashant_123456: i don't need screenshots.
<prashant_123456> will give u link to image
<onetwo> yori you could use a proxy if this is not blocked
<KM0201> just listen... cna you go to the ubuntu pastebin, yes or no
<prashant_123456> KM0201, will give u image
<KM0201> prashant_123456: forget it
<KM0201> what the heck is an image gonna tell me?
<KM0201> now listen, or i'm not wasting my time further
<prashant_123456> KM0201, ??
<KM0201> can you go to the pastebin site i linked you to earlier
<prashant_123456> KM0201, http://imagebin.org/153614
<KM0201> ..
<prashant_123456> KM0201, go to image
<KM0201> no
<prashant_123456> KM0201, click onlink
<mernilio> Hello fellow men and females! :-)
<KM0201> cuz an image tells me absolutely nothing
<prashant_123456> KM0201, ok
<yori> thanks onetwo! will try to use irc via proxy
<k2nxf> back...
<mernilio> back.. what the hell?
<cipher__> would anyone attest to a cup of 70proof being dangerous?
 * LiteralKa is elsewhere - Automagically set away at 18:01:34
<mernilio> well, me now looking at pornograpy .. nice pornograpy!
<mernilio> ;-)
<nameless`> hi
<LiteralKa> mernilio: url
<mernilio> hi nameless`
<nameless`> what is the right way to use "editor's note" in a document in english ?
<mernilio> LiteralKa: i cant say it :-D
 * Pumpkin- detects trolling
<nameless`> sorry to ask this, but there is no "english" chan :)
<ScottR4> I'm new to bash scripting and had a question on how to put together a command. I'm trying to do something like "java -Djsdoc.dir=$(some command to get jsdoc.dir) [[the rest of the command here]]"
<LiteralKa> mernilio: PM me
<roasted> Hey guys - GVFS questions. I'm using GRSYNC, a gui for rsync. If I use GRSYNC to synchronize to a CIFS directory, what are the downfalls? I'm syncing from /home/jason to a CIFS share, which maps to /home/jason/.gvfs/network_storage/jason. Would I create an infinite loop? So far it seems to be working, but I'm curious if there's something I'm doing here that might cause an issue.
<mernilio> pushpop: we dont detect anything here! despite you being an asshole! Look att my face friend. My fist is to hard for you to get a grip on!
<zerwas> Is there any graphical way to show if a 64 or 32 bit ubuntu is installed?
<mernilio> With that said! beware of my :-)
<pauselife_> turkce bilenler icin linuxta c programlama 3 ayri proses olacak  p1 n tane sayiyi gelistircek genel hafizada tutucak p2 tek sayilari bir txt dosyasina yazicak p3 cift sayilari bir txte yazicak
<etodd> Major problem with wireless driver for Dell, can one who has experience help?
<mernilio> LiteralKa: i will not PM you but thanks for asking me! :-)
<LiteralKa> mernilio: ty for mocking me then
<mernilio> my fist is long and hard!
<Guest5172> mernilio, erection? :-)
<mernilio> LiteralKa: ;-) no.... im not mocking you! :-)
<etodd> Signing on with windows machine because Ubuntu let me down, please help
<jrmcm> How can I install the kde desktop alongside gnome?
<IdleOne> jrmcm: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jrmcm> IdleOne, thx
<etodd> driver for Dell ethernet lost when making an update.  How do I get it back with out internet access?
<roasted> Hey guys - GVFS questions. I'm using GRSYNC, a gui for rsync. If I use GRSYNC to synchronize to a CIFS directory, what are the downfalls? I'm syncing from /home/jason to a CIFS share, which maps to /home/jason/.gvfs/network_storage/jason. Would I create an infinite loop? So far it seems to be working, but I'm curious if there's something I'm doing here that might cause an issue.
<mfilipe> what is the better place to put some environment variables?
<mernilio> Guest5172: no.. well.. to tell you the truth. Im 42 years old and today some teenies came bout and .. i know its stupid to say.. but i.. yeah.. ;-)
<jrmcm> IdleOne, http://paste.ubuntu.com/608692/
<jrmcm> IdleOne, apt says there are broken packages
<killown> Every few second I hear a clicking noise of my hd, this is very boring, what's happen with linux? this problem affects all distros
<mernilio> Im an 42 year old alcoholic .. thank you very much! ;-)
<Jordan_U> roasted: Use the --one-file-system option to be sure it doesn't descend into ~/.gvfs .
<roasted> Jordan_U, so to your knowledge, does grsync NOT include --exclude=.gvfs by default?
<IdleOne> jrmcm: sudo apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> jrmcm: that should fix the broken packages
<jrmcm> IdleOne, alright thx again
<jrmcm> IdleOne, Im still getting the same error message
<k4r1m> Hai, just installed ubuntu on my other computer but I can't seem to get it working.. I'm pretty grub was installed but for some reason after the initial boot screen I get a windows boot manager error.. I loaded the live cd and checked gparted and my ubuntu disk has the boot flag and I don't see another drive that would contain this "windows boot manager" so what can I do here?
<IdleOne> jrmcm: from apt-get -f install?
<jrmcm> IdleOne, no that ran with no problems
<k4r1m_> got disconncted there.. anyone answer my question?
<IdleOne> jrmcm: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jrmcm> IdleOne, i ran that about an hour ago
<IdleOne> jrmcm: not sure what to tell you.
<jrmcm> IdleOne, alright, my laptop just sucks lol
<IdleOne> jrmcm: you might try installing those 3 depends first
<Glowball> My pc crashed, so after rebooting, I looked into the logs and found these messages. What do they mean? : http://pastebin.com/ATLLnMmg
<Glowball> Well okay, my drives were remounted as read only, but what could be the cause?
<opal_frootski> ubuntu linux is not ready
<k4r1m_> anyone?
<Glowball> I also find these messages - although they're a lot older, they might be related? : http://pastebin.com/Ev8Etgnt
<p_dilla> hey i have a problem with my soundcard. when i jack in headphones the build in speaker arent turned off.
<OttifantSir> Anyone know of a way to edit the title, artist, editor, or what not of AVI-files? Preferably a GUI, but I'm not too afraid of the terminal if someone has a script or an easier way than using FFMpeg or MEncoder, like a CLI-program
<WilliamGatesIII> Greetings!
<rreebudio_> hola
<WilliamGatesIII> Anyone here got info on when Wine 1.3.20 will be made available to Ubuntu?
<OttifantSir> k4r1m_: I won't give you false hopes, as I don't know much, but a few questions: How did you partition? Did you set the bootflag on a logical partition (I've noticed these start at sda5)? Did you choose to install Ubuntu side-by-side with another OS?
<WilliamGatesIII> Hola <rreebudio_>!
<yigal> Is anyone using a usb soft fax modem in Ubuntu with limited or great success?
<WilliamGatesIII> No...
<WilliamGatesIII> I'd not like to be an asshole, but I didnt know they still used those things xD
<yigal> WilliamGatesIII: or some other way to send FAXes
<k4r1m_> OttifantSir: no I completely formated my windows 7 drive and created a new primary partition and a swap
<IdleOne> WilliamGatesIII: no swearing please
<WilliamGatesIII> Have you tried to use any online fax service?
<yigal> WilliamGatesIII: but using an Ubuntu box as a FAX server
<yigal> WilliamGatesIII: they are either a monthly pay service or they aren't in BBB
<WilliamGatesIII> BBB?
<yigal> WilliamGatesIII: Better Business Bureau
<WilliamGatesIII> hmm... in that case, i dont know about it anything... sorry!
<sroy2> Is there a way to allow the installation of packages from "not authenticated sources"?
<WilliamGatesIII> sroy2: Yes there is!
<WilliamGatesIII> but you'll have to do it via command line
<sroy2> WilliamGatesIII: thats ok :)
<yigal> WilliamGatesIII: no worries, I need some assurance that where I'm sending my FAX to isn't saving my personal data
<OttifantSir> k4r1m_: I'm not too sure it will work, but I made a rather grievous error when I first installed 11.04. I believe I started the install program and got the option of "rescuing" the system. It worked for me at that time. You might try to start the Live CD and start the install program to see if you get the option. If you do, you might be saved by that. Otherwise, you'll need to run some GRUB-commands, and I don't know those.
<WilliamGatesIII> it is a .deb file, right?
<zvacet> sroy2: try from terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<qin> OffbeatAdam: Do you want to have script based on this?
<qin> OffbeatAdam: http://goo.gl/ouAho
<WilliamGatesIII> yigal: Try opening a thread at the forums =)
<sroy2> zvacet: I'll try that instead of using synaptic...
<yigal> WilliamGatesIII: there are a few of dead one's through out the years, roughly 2006-2009
<yigal> WilliamGatesIII: thanks for trying though
<KM0201> yigal: if you're sending a fax to a fax machine, what personal info do you think they're saving?
<sroy2> I was just trying to run the update manager after a clean install and I was getting that warning and it wouldn't let it install
<WilliamGatesIII> sroy2: yes, please do. Synaptic doesnt allow these packages in for security issues...
<yigal> KM0201: no you send a PDF to a service to send it as a FAX
<WilliamGatesIII> yigal: You're welcome =)
<KM0201> yigal: oh i see... i don't know how secure that is.. you'd have to ask them....
<KM0201> sroy2: what are you trying to install from a .deb file?
<WilliamGatesIII> Does anyone have any info on wine 1.3.20?
<yigal> KM0201: no, I know how safe it is, in general not very
<KM0201> :)
<sroy2> KM0201: I was just trying to run update manager after a clean install
<sroy2> I forget the packages it didn't like... they were something like gil or girl...?
<KM0201> oh ok.
<WilliamGatesIII> sroy2: You mean git?
<KM0201> sroy2: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zvacet> sroy2: did you tried to run commands from terminal and did you get any errors
<OttifantSir> sroy2: or gir perhaps?
<KM0201> it's probably girl   i recal that error...
<sroy2> WilliamGatesIII: could be, do I still need the dist-upgrade if I just did a clean natty install? I think gir sounds right... but meh
<KM0201> sroy2: not really, just being thorough.. :)  pastebin the results of sudo apt-get upgrade
<sroy2> mm ok
<zvacet> sroy2: you can try with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in case that some packages are hold
<ax_> ?
<sroy2> err... well its already working and they would seem to be very long
<WilliamGatesIII> sroy2: do you have a lot of repos?
<KM0201> zvacet: if its a clean install, install, in theory... dist-upgrade shoudln't do anything
<WilliamGatesIII> oh, nevermind... clean install, i see.
<KM0201> WilliamGatesIII: he said he just clean installed, i would take that to mean no
<WilliamGatesIII> i read it already =P
<KM0201> !pastebin | sroy2 pastebin the output of sudo apt-get upgrade and give us the link
<ubottu> sroy2 pastebin the output of sudo apt-get upgrade and give us the link: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<roasted> Hey guys - GVFS questions. I'm using GRSYNC, a gui for rsync. If I use GRSYNC to synchronize to a CIFS directory, what are the downfalls? I'm syncing from /home/jason to a CIFS share, which maps to /home/jason/.gvfs/network_storage/jason. Would I create an infinite loop? So far it seems to be working, but I'm curious if there's something I'm doing here that might cause an issue.
<sroy2_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608698/  << pastebin as requested
<KM0201> sroy2: no, sudo apt-get upgrade
<sroy2> that will be done in a sec ;)
<HB> Need help> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 16: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<HB> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<HB> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<KM0201> all thsoe are normal there.. so they shouldn't be the issue.
<zvacet> KM0201: dist-upgrade will upgrade packages  ;)
<KM0201> zvacet: so will sudo apt-get uprade.. your point?
<KM0201> *upgrade
<OttifantSir> Anyone know of a way to edit the title, artist, editor, or what not of AVI-files? Preferably a GUI, but I'm not too afraid of the terminal if someone has a script or an easier way than using FFMpeg or MEncoder, like a CLI-program that takes the filename and set the title, and/or vice versa
<WilliamGatesIII> HB: Is it a Windows volume? If yes, check if the firewall of said machine is enabled, or if there is some kind of permissions blocking it.
<zvacet> KM0201: sometimes packages are hold back and you can get them with apt-get dist-upgrade
<KM0201> zvacet: uh, no
<Dexo> hey
<Dexo> im having some issues with WUBI
<LuizCB> hi. how can i effectively change default monitor position? - the monitor on top keeps acting as default, position 1 - with main screen in it (menus, etc) when it should be 2. This is bugging me for a couple days. current xorg.conf -> http://pastebin.com/8R6Bfqvi
<sroy2> KM0201: I have a feeling that it was just a permission thing with the update manager, but there might be something else there
<WilliamGatesIII> KM0201: if he did a raw installation without accesing internet during the process...
<KM0201> Dexo: thats your PC's way of saying you shouldn't use it.
<KM0201> sroy2: ok, is the machine updating after you went sudo apt-get upgrade?
<zvacet> sroy2: as KM0201 give us pastebin of sudo apt-get upgrade
<KM0201> WilliamGatesIII: even then.. its not gonna hurt anything... it'll just need updates after the install process (when he connects)
<KM0201> zvacet: i've asked him that like 40x, he keeps posting other irrelevant stuff
<KM0201> if the machine is updating after sudo apt-get upgrade    then the problem will probably be resolved when its done upgrading
<sroy2_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608704/  << as requested
<zvacet> KM0201: I saw that and that is the reason why I ask him to do it too
<HB> WilliamGatesIII,  its a windows volume... but thats happening with all drivers i have 4 and ubuntu mounted on a usb
<ceed^> Hi, I'm running a Java application (JBidWatcher). I've added it to the menu using the main menu editor. It can be launched from the Unity launcher, but there's no icon for the running task in the launcher, only a question mark.  How can I get the application icon to show?
<KM0201> sroy2: ok.... let it finish installing all that stuff, then run sudo apt-get upgrade again.... and see if you're still getting a broken package error...
<WilliamGatesIII> HB: Odd... but is there a Windows OS installed within this(these) drivers?
<WilliamGatesIII> *drives
<HB> WilliamGatesIII,  on one of them yes.... the other 3 no
<myrk> after a suspend, my wireless card fails to reconnect every time. It used to work fine a week ago. Help?
<Jordan_U> HB: Can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<HB> Jordan_U, how i do that ?   i-m new in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !terminal | HB
<ubottu> HB: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | HB
<ubottu> HB: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WilliamGatesIII> HB: Easy, copy the message displayed at the terminal
<WilliamGatesIII> and paste it at paste.ubuntu.com
 * KM0201 predicts epic flood in a minute
<KM0201> lol
<WilliamGatesIII> KM0201: ??
<KM0201> WilliamGatesIII: a joke... you'll get it if it happens.. :)
<myrk> after a suspend, my wireless card fails to reconnect every time. It used to work fine a week ago. I tried "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart", it worked a few times but now it hasn't for a while. Has anyone else had this problem?
<Jordan_U> HB: You're going to need to run "mount" (without the quotes) in the terminal, then copy and paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com and give us a link to it.
<HB> 1st drive: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 16: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<HB> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<HB> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<WilliamGatesIII> KM0201: Awwwwright.
<HB> 2cond: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 16: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<HB> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<HB> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<OttifantSir> HB: I'd do: mount > output.txt, then open output.txt and copy the contents to pastebin. A round-about manner which can be done easier from terminal, but it's ONE way of doing it.
<Dexo> can someone help me out with WUBI
<Dexo> ive been haveing issues
<WilliamGatesIII> HB: Not this way...
<Jordan_U> HB: If you need to give more than one line please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com.
<HB> mount: can't find /dev/sdd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Jordan_U> HB: And I need the output of just "mount" with no other arguments.
<myrk> anybody?
<WilliamGatesIII> HB: To copy a text from a terminal line, select it and press Ctrl+Shift+C
<Dexo> any1?
<WilliamGatesIII> and paste it at paste.ubuntu.om
<HB> WilliamGatesIII,   Jordan_U   :  mount: can't find /dev/sdd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<HB> thats the terminal output
<corrytonapple> !gpgerr | corrytonapple
<ubottu> corrytonapple, please see my private message
<HB> mount: can't find /dev/sdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Jordan_U> HB: Read very carefully. I want you to open a terminal and type "mount", nothing else, then hit enter. Pastebin the output you get.
<HB> ok..
<WilliamGatesIII> myrk: What is your wireless card model?
<KM0201> Jordan_U: will it still look for mount points, since he's trying to use Wubi?
<Dexo> Hey, can someone help me with WUBI? ive been having issues
<HB> lets c if i can paste that info
<HB> rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
<HB> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
<HB> none on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
<HB> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=1023160k,nr_inodes=214683,mode=755)
<FloodBot1> HB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HB> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)
 * KM0201 laughs... I WAS RIGHT!
<Jordan_U> HB: You need to pay more attention.
<KM0201> Dexo: wubi is bad news.. i wouldn't use it... partition and install properly
<WilliamGatesIII> KM0201: Gratz, you got a cookie.
<KM0201> WilliamGatesIII: :).. just took longer than i thought, but thats just cuz he can't follow directions
<WilliamGatesIII> KM0201: =)
<Dexo> km0201 why is wubi so bad?
<OttifantSir> Too bad... Another one for the hungry jaws of Floodbot3 The Mighty
<KM0201> Dexo: if it has to be explained, you wouldn't get it...
<WilliamGatesIII> LOL
<LuizCB> hi. how can i effectively change default monitor position? - the monitor on top keeps acting as default, position 1 - with main screen in it (menus, etc) when it should be 2. This is bugging me for a couple days. current xorg.conf -> http://pastebin.com/8R6Bfqvi
<myrk> WilliamGatesIII, it's the ath9k driver
<KM0201> Dexo: just google "Wubi problems"
<sroy2> is there an equivalent of something like "sudo apt-get install broadcom-current" ?
<Jordan_U> HB: You were told 6 times *not* to paste directly into the channel.
<myrk> WilliamGatesIII, but it worked fine for years now
<Dexo> lol i will do that
<HB> iigth ! my bad...
<Dexo> i just really hate partitioning
<WilliamGatesIII> myrk: Have you installed any packages recently?
<antonius> I use OS X at this desktop computer, and Toast, the "top of the line" burning software is crap.  How well will burning software work  with ubuntu in vbox?
<n-iCe> hi I have a laptop who has already a iwl3945 intel card, I just bought a realtek based chip one, but seems to not be working well, everything take years to load, could it be interference between both? how do I disable the first one?
<myrk> WilliamGatesIII, yes, but I don't think they're network related. They're mostly games and some algorithm libraries
<antonius> I mean, I know the software, like it, how well does it PERFORM in vbox
<KM0201> Dexo: well, its the best way to do it... the biggest isssue w/ Wubi, is if wubi bricks... there's a good chance its gonna take windows with it... on a properly dual booting system, if somehow Linux gets messed up, yous houdl still be able to boot Windows, and likewise you should still be able to boot Linux, if windows has a problem.
<WilliamGatesIII> can you type sudo lshw and pastebin the result?
<WilliamGatesIII> or sudo lspci?
<HB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608709/
<Dexo> ohhhhh
<KM0201> Dexo: at least thats been my limited experience with it.. i won't use it any longer
<Jordan_U> antonius: That's more a question for #virtualbox or ##mac than here.'
<Dexo> would it be a bad idea to install ubuntu to an external harddrive, would it be slow over USB?
<uberjam545> yea use vbox instead of wubi im running xubunut in vbox right now
<antonius> Jordan_U: my bad, i thought people that use ubuntu hang out around here
<KM0201> Dexo: in my experience, yes.
<myrk> WilliamGatesIII, http://paste.ubuntu.com/608710/
<uberjam545> Dexo: if you plug the external hdd into your computer using an external eSATA cable it should be alright
<KM0201> uberjam545: even vbox has its drawbacks, especially if you're using a PC that doesn't ahve the horsepower to run two OS's.
<OttifantSir> antonius: Depends on whether it can be accessed directly from the VM or needs an emulated driver to work. If it can be accessed directly it'll probably work great. If it needs emulated drivers, probably not so.
<uberjam545> yea thats true but mine can handle two os's
<Dexo> uberjam: it doesnt have a eSATA cable, its USB
<Jordan_U> antonius: People who need Ubuntu support ask for it (or give it) here. #ubuntu-offtopic is for general discussion.
<uberjam545> it still might be okay
<KM0201> uberjam545: well, not everyone has a bunch of ram anda fast proc...
<KM0201> Dexo: it might work, but the USB bus speed will be the bottleneck.
<Dexo> would it be unbarably slow?
<phunyguy> I have 6 cores and 8 gigs of ram
<uberjam545> most computers these days do have at least 3gigs though i run vb with 512mb and everything works fine
<phunyguy> but
<Jordan_U> HB: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" now as well?
<WilliamGatesIII> myrk: very well... do you use madwifi or some sort of third party driver? or ubuntu already did the trick to you?
<phunyguy> too bad thats in 4 PCs
<phunyguy> :P
<WilliamGatesIII> phunyguy: lolz
<KM0201> Dexo: it depends.. it might be, it might not... why don't you just partition your drive and set up a dual boot system?.. you're making this harder than necessary
<Dexo> i think im gonna have to partition.
#ubuntu 2011-05-17
 * szal has 3 cores and 7 GB of RAM..  in 2 PCs ;)
<WilliamGatesIII> I dont wanna get cocky, but i made Starcraft II play on an old 1.73GHz Celeron... with wine and stuff
<myrk> WilliamGatesIII, I've been using the default Ubuntu driver
<Dexo> how big do u recommend?
<KM0201> Dexo: have you partitioned your computer/installed linux before?  its not that difficult.
<yigal> Dexo: just relax and partition, I say
<creature> Hello. Since upgrading to 11.04, my xmodmap settings aren't being honoured. I've found some bug reports about this, but can't seem to find any suggestions as to what's changed in 11.04 about keyboard handling. Any suggestions?
 * OttifantSir has 17 cores and apx 14 GB RAM in 7 PCs
<HB> Jordan_U,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/608712/
<WilliamGatesIII> myrk: In that case, you oughta give a shot to madwifi. 'Tis here -> http://madwifi-project.org/
<zvacet> Dexo: how much space can you give to ubuntu
<myrk> WilliamGatesIII, is that supposed to solve my problems? does it have its own drivers?
<Dexo> well i have 305gb free on this drive
<KM0201> ..
<phunyguy> anyone having issues with a USB keyboard waking a sleeping ubuntu machine?
<phunyguy> none of my PCs wake up via USB keyboard
<phunyguy> ps2 works however
<WilliamGatesIII> myrk: Yes. I also happened to have a Toshiba Laptop with SuSE on it, and these drivers worked magnificently.
<phunyguy> any ideas?
<szal> Dexo: 10-15 GB for /, 1-1.5 times as much as you have RAM for swap, as much as you want for /home
<Jordan_U> HB: What Windows partition were you trying to access and how were you trying to access it?
<myrk> WilliamGatesIII, ok, thanks, I'll try that.
<KM0201> Dexo: well, on my dual boot machine, i have a 25gig "/" ... where everthing is kept for the most part, and its got 19gigs free... so.. (all my music, etc.. is kep ton another partition)
<WilliamGatesIII> myrk: No problemo :)
<zvacet> Dexo: 10-15GB for /root  2-4 for ram rest for /home partition let somebody correct me if I´m wrong
<zvacet> *not ram swap
<WilliamGatesIII> phunyguy: does it happen when u disconnect the USB keyboard?
<KM0201> zvacet: i wouldn't bother creating a separate /home.. but thats just my personal opinion... i never do.
<HB> Jordan_U, all of them.. none open... i was trying to mount them by console... also by the left menu / rigth click / Mount .... byt nothing seems to work
<phunyguy> what do you mean disconnect, WilliamGatesIII?
<phunyguy> when its sleeping?
<flowbee__> getting Waiting for sound system to respond ... with i go to pref => sound.  tried to remove pulse audio and go to alsa
<flowbee__> 10.04
<yigal> flowbee__: why?
<zvacet> KM0201. I always does and have good experience with that
<yigal> flowbee__: have you removed pulseaudio?
<Jordan_U> HB: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/"?
<flowbee__> yigal, yes; i was getting horrible scratchy sounds during playback
<flowbee__> whether through headphones/speakrs local/remote
<yigal> flowbee__: ok, so now you are using alsa?
<WilliamGatesIII> phunyguy: When you remove it from the USB port
<flowbee__> yigal, id like to yes
<KM0201> zvacet: lol, i9'm not saying there's not good reason to, i jus tnever do... i keep such thorough backups (including a couple of specific folders in /home... so i can restore them)... it's kinda pointless for me to do it.
<OttifantSir> KM0201: My reason for creating a separate 7home is that even if I mess up the system irreperably, I know I can get my files out with a Live CD or SystemRescueCD
<phunyguy> i try not to remove the keyboard if i dont have to....
<yigal> flowbee__: well what is the problem? just no sound at all now?
<WilliamGatesIII> phunyguy: that happens to every OS, even M$ Windoz
<OttifantSir> 7home = /home
<KM0201> OttifantSir: a separate /home really doesn't change that...
<phunyguy> not sure what you are getting at
<HB> Jordan_U,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/608721/
<KM0201> OttifantSir: even if home is not on a separate partition, you can still use a live cd to get your files... i've done it several times
<zvacet> KM0201: you took different path that is all  :)
<phunyguy> you mean disconnect it and plug it back in to get it to work?
<WilliamGatesIII> phunyguy: i want to know what you do with the keyboard that makes the pc awake again
<KM0201> zvacet: pretty much..t hast what i'm saying, i don't have an issue w/ /home on a separate partition, i've just not found it necessary.. :)
<flowbee__> yigal, i can get sound via flash applications.  just not on on other apps like audcious:  ALSA errorsnd_pcm_open failed: No such file or directory.
<yigal> flowbee__: to be honest your pulse set up sounds more like you had a microphone on
<OttifantSir> KM0201: In most cases, yes. And I haven't met a computer yet that couldn't. But I like the added safety.
<yigal> flowbee__: do you know how to use the command line?
<flowbee__> yigal, yup
<zvacet> KM0201: and if somebody partition for first time I believe it is not good in backup and restore process
<yigal> flowbee__: have you installed alsamixer?
<KM0201> OttifantSir: then why are you usin that as your reasoning to put /home on a separate partition?   there's a lot better reasons (and benefits that actually exist) to doing /home on a separate partition.
<phunyguy> WilliamGatesIII: I press the power button
<flowbee__> yigal, yup
<sroy2> yigal: I think I do - "sudo rm -rf /*" is how you upgrade to the newest version of ubuntu right ;)
<phunyguy> because the keyboard doesnt work to wake it
<KM0201> zvacet: by the same token, w/ /home on a separate partition, if they've really whacked something up.. restoring stuff from the old home, could be just as problematic
<OttifantSir> KM0201: Because it's late, I'm tired, my mind is slow, and it was what I could think of
<phunyguy> sroy2: touch $0
<yigal> sroy2: no, no that's sudo shred -f /
<phunyguy> (geek humor)
<sroy2> haha
<KM0201> OttifantSir: i understand that, but my point is... thast not really a benefit of /home.. as you can access any partition from a live cd, and recover ata... it doesn't matter if home is on a separate partition or not... i just didn't understand what you were syaing.. because really what you said, is not true.
<yigal> flowbee__: ok, so what does alsamixer look like then?
<zvacet> KM0201: agree  8-)
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<flowbee__> yigal, looks good;  and works to to control the sound
<phunyguy> which command? the rm one?
<Jordan_U> yigal: sroy2: Mallicious commands are not welcome here, even jokingly.
<yigal> flowbee__: are there any mutings? M
<Jordan_U> phunyguy: rm and shred.
<WilliamGatesIII> phunyguy: Now YOU confused me... if you press the power button, its likely to awake the machine, sure...
<phunyguy> ahh ok.
<phunyguy> yes, but thats not always convenient, WilliamGatesIII
<yigal> Jordan_U: it was directed at each other, nor were those malicious commands?
<flowbee__> yigal, yes;  mutes are mic mic boost video phone s/pdif s/pdif t pc speak
<yigal> flowbee__: hmm
<phunyguy> hence why i would rather use the keyboard, which doesnt work at all.
<mneorr> Hi, can anyone help me with a quick SSD question?
<szal> !ask | mneorr
<ubottu> mneorr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yigal> flowbee__: I'm sorry I'm so used to using pulseaudio it's been years since I've used alsa
<LuizCB> how can i effectively change default monitor position? - the monitor on top keeps acting as default, position 1 - with main screen in it (menus, etc) when it should be 2. This is bugging me for a couple days. current xorg.conf -> http://pastebin.com/8R6Bfqvi
<flowbee__> yigal, yeah i just got sick of hearing it be scratchy
<WilliamGatesIII> phunyguy: Try this thread -> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-45368.html
<yigal> flowbee__: what computer, sound card is it?
<OttifantSir> Anyone know of a way to edit the title, artist, editor, or what not of video-files (Except .mkv as I can use mkvtoolnix for that)? Preferably a GUI, but I'm not too afraid of the terminal if someone has a script or an easier way than using FFMpeg or MEncoder, like a CLI-program
<flowbee__> yigal, custom build; sound blaster live
<flowbee__> value
<yigal> flowbee__: oh, ok, sorry I remember having problems of these sort but I don't know how I fixed them
<KSHawkEye> Does anyone know of a command that can convert unix text files to windows text files? I'm having issues with the newline differences
<mneorr> ok tnx. So I've installed a Intel X25m 120gb, runnitg Natty. I've added discard flag in fstab , and tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim method to verify that trim is working. But no luck, I still see values instead of zeros :(
<yigal> flowbee__: what is the error you get when you try to use audacious or other application utilizing sound?
<phunyguy> WilliamGatesIII: sorry maybe there is still some confusion, I'm not trying to never use the power button again, I simply just want to be able to wake the PC by slappin the space bar.
<phunyguy> thats all.
<HB> Jordan_U,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/608721/                                 <<<--- i-m i f*ck up ?
<yigal> phunyguy: it would be cool to wake the computer up by just slapping it.
<WilliamGatesIII> yigal: http://instantrimshot.com/
<KM0201> WilliamGatesIII: lol
<yigal> I know my jokes are corny, my apologies
<phunyguy> corny jokes welcome
<WilliamGatesIII> HB: Protip - If you wanna swear, use cyrillic letters
<sroy2> why does ubuntu add the entire old windows file structure when I install "ubuntu side by side" ? I mean everything like my documents and shit that windows7 doesn't use?
<LAcan> how do I reload my fstab?
<yigal> sroy2: I think there's a setting for importing your old documents
<sroy2> mount -a
<sroy2> hmm
<yigal> sroy2: you can explicitly tell it to NOT do that on the install
<yigal> sroy2: this is the graphical installer
<Jordan_U> HB: Can you pastebin the output of "cat /proc/mounts"?
<KM0201> sroy2: reload the windows file structure?.. i have no idea what you're talking about..
<sroy2> yigal: that sucks... time to wipe two installs... the windows7 and the ubuntu :(
<phunyguy> I think I have been forgotten
<phunyguy> *frown*
<mneorr> I'll try again, I've got no answer..  I've installed a Intel X25m 120gb, runnitg Natty. I've added discard flag in fstab , and tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim method to verify that trim is working. But no luck, I still see values instead of zeros
<yigal> sroy2: it's going to happen eventually :D
<WilliamGatesIII> phunyguy: Oh, sorry. I'll try and google something...
<phunyguy> i wasnt asking for help initially btw,
<phunyguy> i was asking if ANYONE ELSE was having the issue
<phunyguy> if you would kindly scroll up
<szal> !poll | phunyguy
<ubottu> phunyguy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sroy2> hmm thats weird... when I go to windows it doesn't see the old structure but when its mounted in ubuntu... it does?
<phunyguy> thats not a poll....
<vladikoff> when I plug-in an external monitor to my ubuntu laptop (11.04) I get a black bar on my laptop screen, about 400px from top, is there a fix?
<WilliamGatesIII> ...
<yigal> szal: or at least not a poll on how good a particular application is vs. other similar purposed software
<phunyguy> and i had googled the issue recently, and led to a broken system by installing another power management package.
<Jordan_U> phunyguy: This channel is only for support. Anything else is offtopic.
<phunyguy> that IS support
<phunyguy> but I am NOT asking for google links
<itaylor57> KSHawkEye: you need to install fromdos and todos, no dos2unix on ubuntu
<phunyguy> I was asking if anyone could relate to myissue and how they fixed or IF they fixed.
<phunyguy> sheesh.
<LjL> phunyguy: i'm not sure i understood what you're asking from the scrollback, but if you want to wake your computer via the keyboard, i think that's a BIOS issue not really something you can control from ubuntu
<LAcan> how do I reload my fstab?
<phunyguy> there is a good answer, thank you LjL
<LjL> phunyguy: if you mean waking from standby/suspend, at least
<phunyguy> yes,
<phunyguy> i checked bios and couldnt find an option, so if that is that, then I am happy.
<DinVitamin> How can I find the IPs of all devices on my local network?
<DinVitamin> Local IPs, that is
<cmdbbq> i have an asus eee pc 1000 running 11.04 that does not seem to recognize the sd card reader, despite the website assuring me that the only documented hardware issues are with the internet devices. can anyone help me?
<LjL> phunyguy: it's possible (but don't spend the money for a new keyboard just to try this) that if you have a PS/2 keyboard, then using a USB keyboard instead will have it wake the computer.
<Lorathal> Im using Ubuntu 11.10 and i installed my Nvidia drivers but it says its activated but not being used ;( what should i do?
<mneorr> same problem here
<[dlp]> Any ideas on how to repair my apt/dpkg DB?
<cosmo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mneorr> (probably you're on 11.04)
<yigal> phunyguy: are you attempting to hit a the space bar to wake your computer from sleep?
<phunyguy> LjL, the issue is with a USB keyboard, PS2 works fine.
<LjL> phunyguy: have you already seen the output of "cat /proc/acpi/wakeup" also?
<phunyguy> yigal, yes
<mneorr> Lorathal: I think it's using them for real but it just says wrong
<yigal> phunyguy: so PS2 keyboard wakes your computer?
<phunyguy> yigal, yes again
 * LAcan mount -a , yay
<cosmo> !list
<OttifantSir> DinVitamin: If you have access to your router's GUI, and they are connected, they should all be listed there somewhere. Wireshark is a program that does incredible network things I'm told, so you might try that if you don't have access to your router. Other than that, go to each device and try to find them manually in the devices' setup.
<cosmo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DinVitamin> OttifantSir: I don't, I thought there was a command along the lines of "ping -b 255.255.255.255" that shows all devices
<LjL> phunyguy: i'm reading from forums that if you enable the right device in /proc/acpi/wakeup, then that might let it wake up the system
<phunyguy> arp -a lists devices recently contacted in the same subnet....
<phunyguy> ok LjL, thanks
<n-iCe> does 11.04 comes with Alfa Network AWUS036H USB wireless adaptor with a Realtek chipset RTL8187L driver?
<phunyguy> LjL, HAH! There it is!
<yigal> phunyguy: so what's is in cat /proc/acpi/wakeup ?
<phunyguy> thanks!
<phunyguy> I see a USB entry as disabled
<OttifantSir> DinVitamin: There are several commands, of which I remember none. Wireshark has the possibility of scanning your network and give you more information than you know what to do with, though not very easy to start using IMHO.
<phunyguy> awesome.
<cosmo> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<LjL> phunyguy: let me know if it wakes it... at least if i'm awake myself ;)
<cosmo> !alias
<LjL> !msg the bot | cosmo
<ubottu> cosmo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<airtonix> curse the 'freezing of tasks failed' /rageface
<juddwest> wow are we quite right now
<airtonix> xd, switch user then switch back solved it
<juddwest> seems that nearly everyone here is a CARDBOARD CUTOUT
<yigal> juddwest: hey man speak for yourself
<juddwest> lol
<LjL> juddwest: do you have a support question?
<phunyguy> LjL, not sure i want to modify this file, it seems very dynamic
<n-iCe> does 11.04 comes with Alfa Network AWUS036H USB wireless adaptor with a Realtek chipset RTL8187L driver?
<juddwest> Is there any way to disable untiy sidebar?
<phunyguy> i went to save it and it told me it had been modified since last save
<LjL> phunyguy: well more than modifying it you should just echo name-of-device >/proc/acpi/wakeup, i believe
<phunyguy> the device is in there, LjL, as disabled
<LjL> juddwest: uhm, you can avoid showing it when you move the mouse to the edge, but i think that's it
<yigal> phunyguy: it will be fine, the system will rewrite at boot
<LjL> phunyguy: you shouldn't modify it like that
<yigal> phunyguy: try the echo business and c if it works
<yigal> sudo echo "USB<number of device>" > /proc/acpi/wakeup
<LjL> phunyguy: just do like "echo UHC1 > /proc/acpi/wakeup" (assuming UHC1 is the device in question)
<juddwest> So, I'm stuck with a Mac-like springboard, that really just makes me mad.
<LjL> phunyguy: as root of course
<juddwest> Looks like I'm switching back to 10.10
<LjL> !classic | juddwest
<ubottu> juddwest: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<juddwest> Wait, what was the last LTS release?
<LjL> juddwest: 10.04
<yigal> juddwest: read the bots comment
<juddwest> Wait, u can?
<yigal> juddwest: of course
<juddwest> great, gonna give that a go, cheers!
<yigal> cheers
 * juddwest haz a happy
<phunyguy> LjL, permission denied with sudo
<yigal> phunyguy: you have to either use "tee" or sudo -s
<LjL> phunyguy: don't use sudo, use "sudo -i" and then type that, or alternatively you can "sudo -c sh" but meh that's more complicated than it's worth :P
<yigal> phunyguy: that will let you be root
<yigal> LjL: sudo -i ?
<MonkeyDust> .
<OttifantSir> Anyone know of a way to edit the title, artist, editor, or what not of video-files (Except .mkv as I can use mkvtoolnix for that)? Preferably a GUI, but I'm not too afraid of the terminal if someone has a script or an easier way than using FFMpeg or MEncoder, like a CLI-program that takes the filename and changes the title-tag
<yigal> interactive
<yigal> ah
<pfifo> sudo -l
<phunyguy> must have selected the wrong decive
<yigal> pfifo: not really useful in the context
<phunyguy> device*
<phunyguy> woke up instantly, lol
<phunyguy> how do i tell which device id is the keyboard? i can see the entry in lsusb but the naming scheme is different
<horsi> anyone know if its possible to change the icon of a shortcut/link in the unity bar? I created a new launcher with the correct icon set, dragged it into unity and its back to the default launcher icn
<LjL> yigal: sudo -i is much like sudo -s, except it sets up the env variables differently. i don't think it makes a difference in this case
<n-iCe> Si me da problemas después de usarlo, pongo: sudo iwconfig rate wlan2 auto ?
<n-iCe> does 11.04 comes with Alfa Network AWUS036H USB wireless adaptor with a Realtek chipset RTL8187L driver?
<yigal> LjL: ah, ty just read the manual :)
<phunyguy> how do i tell which device id is the keyboard? i can see the entry in lsusb but the naming scheme is different
<k2nxf> anyone know any good articles on recompiling OSS modules into natty?
<yigal> phunyguy: I'm not sure if this is safe, though I can't imagine why it isn't, just a warning,
<yigal> phunyguy: cd into /dev
<yigal> phunyguy: ls usbmon*
<phunyguy> k
<yigal> phunyguy: what do you have?
<phunyguy> usbmon0 through 4
<NuserONEr> test
<yigal> phunyguy: now, "sudo cat usbmon0" for the first test
<bgilb> hi guys, i recently hand to change back mouses to a 300dpi mouse and the sensitivty is unbearably slow even with it set to maximum
<phunyguy> k
<yigal> phunyguy: and see if every press of the keyboard makes lots of stuff come out
<phunyguy> yup
<bgilb> i've tried a number of custom ways to set the sensitivity and none of them have worked. this is ubuntu 10.10. any help appreciated
<phunyguy> as well as some stuff withoutkeypresses
<yigal> phunyguy: no, you want something that only spits out stuff when you press the key
<phunyguy> ok.
<yigal> phunyguy: a key
<elky> bgilb, including the system> preferences> mouse menu?
<yigal> phunyguy: so try usbmon1
<yigal> etc.
<bgilb> elky : yeah its at maximum
<bgilb> i've tried x set
<Loshki> OttifantSir: have you looked at ffmpeg -metadata ?
<phunyguy> yigal, usbmon4 is it
<yigal> phunyguy: excellent, so try that with the echo, echo USB4 > ...
<phunyguy> suspending
<phunyguy> hmmm probably should have reset the file from the last time, any easy way to do that?
<phunyguy> it came right back up instantly
<yigal> phunyguy: I'm not sure, but I would like to know, you might have to restart your computer :(
<phunyguy> alright, restarting (its not this PC)
<yigal> phunyguy: cool, well that makes things a bit easier
<_Interesting> Hmm
<ThisDB> /me is away
<yigal> phunyguy: just check that the keyboard really is still at usbmon4, before echo
<phunyguy> yigal, its back to normal
<C1iFF> does the alternate Ubuntu 11.04 installer also provide the 'try' or Live CD option when you run it?
<phunyguy> trying
<phunyguy> and i will check
<_Interesting> I downloaded the Ubuntu .iso to my USB, extacted using the program recommended on Ubuntu.com, and now it's giving me install errors.
<_Interesting> I'm currently running it off of USB
<vladikoff> woah 11.04 dual-screen is failing me hard right now
<phunyguy> that didnt work, yigal
<cosmo> xdcc list
<phunyguy> and what i echo'd isnt in the file
<cosmo> #xdcc list
<yigal> phunyguy: what did you echo?
<cosmo> !xdcc lisd
<phunyguy> echo USB4 > /proc/acpi/wakeup
<cosmo> !xdcc list
<tanath> anyone know how to get microphone working with wine? (steam in particular)
<cosmo> @xdcc list
<yigal> phunyguy: what does your wakeup file look like, pastebin it?
<dios_mio> !list | cosmo
<ubottu> cosmo: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<phunyguy> ok
<_Interesting> http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/9283/screenshotqs.png
<_Interesting> :L
<dios_mio> _Interesting, use a real image bin
<phunyguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608733
<bgilb> is it impossible to set a custom mouse sensitivity?
<phunyguy> yigal: Is it possible that it is looking for a PCI device like the USB root hub or something?
<tanath> bgilb, you can set mouse sensitivity is Mouse Preferences
<tanath> *in
<yigal> phunyguy: possibly, this is out of my league
<arielsanflo> #elweb
<phunyguy> i will poke around with it
<phunyguy> thanks
<bgilb> tanath: it is already at maximum and is still too slow
<tanath> bgilb, all the way to the left?
<yigal> ok, good luck, when you find the answer please tell me, I'd really like to know
<bgilb> all the way set to high
<etodd> broadcom driver help on Dell laptop
<mneorr>  I've installed a Intel X25m 120gb, runnitg Natty. I've added discard flag in fstab , and tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim method to verify that trim is working. But no luck, I still see values instead of zeros
<tanath> bgilb, put it to the left
<bgilb> no change at all
<nit-wit>  using lubuntu natty what is the save session settings protocol
<yigal> phunyguy: oh I found out how to disable an enabled device, just echo the same thing again
<tanath> bgilb, try acceleration all the way to the right, and sensitivity all the way to the left
<yigal> phunyguy: echo the enabled device to disable it, that is
<tanath> bgilb, and tell me if you notice a difference
<hd1> holy scroll batman! <g>
<aauthor> Hey everyone.  I have a Dell Latitude e6500.  Almost everything is working, but I'd like to have more custom configuration of my trackpad and trackpoint mouse.  Does anyone know if there's a package I can install to do this?
<bgilb> that worked
<tanath> bgilb, you're right, i think the labels are backwards for sensitivity
 * hd1 is trying to configure cups-pdf on a remote server -- read no GUI tools installed... anyone done this?
<yigal> phunyguy: or perhaps not?
<vladikoff> I'm running 11.04 on a ThinkPad x61 (Intel video card), I'm having issues with dual screen , when an app is maximized on the second monitor it maximizes to like 20% of the screen. I've updated to the latest Intel drivers, but no luck, any tips?
<bgilb> i can' tell it is acceleration though because it moves fast only when i make long strides
<eiriksvin> question about Firefox in Ubuntu: does Start Private Browsing really give you anonymity?
<bgilb> like exponential
<nor42> eiriksvin: there is no anonymous browsing in the internet.. this is only local..
<kbrosnan> eiriksvin: no it prevents local data storage
<carnage1> hi
<eiriksvin> so in order to become anonymous i have to use a proxy? is there such a proxy for ubuntu?
<nor42> eiriksvin: you can try TOR
<tanath> eiriksvin, proxies aren't necessarily sufficient either
<phunyguy> was just gonna suggest TOR
<bgilb> looks like theres several threads on this issue with no answers; darn this sicks
<m477> i dont have subtitles in VLC, any ideas why?
<bgilb> sucks*
<phunyguy> lol sicks
<phunyguy> =P
<Viking667> hm. Seems really quiet today.
<eiriksvin> hmm Tor isn't available for Firefox 4+
<tanath> m477, turned off? filename not same?
<m477> tanath: no
<pfifo> m477, enable a subtitle track
<tanath> m477, load manually?
<m477> tanath: yes
<m477> pfifo: what do you mean
<tanath> eiriksvin, tor is available for whatever you pipe through it
<yigal> phunyguy: enabling and disabling is toggled by the echo
<pfifo> m477, turn subtitles on
<phunyguy> ok. yigal, but it resets on a restart...
<tanath> eiriksvin, browsers can be configured to use proxies
<m477> pfifo: lol it is
<phunyguy> and who knows when else
<tanath> eiriksvin, for apps that can't, you can set your network settings to use it
<pfifo> m477, missing font?
<phunyguy> seems more like a bandaid
<yigal> phunyguy: so you can at least play with enabling and disabling until you find which device actually is the keyboard
<m477> pfifo: i dont thinks so
<yigal> phunyguy: though there must be a better way to find out than this
<phunyguy> i tried both USB devices in there, one was a nogo, and the other woke instantly
<pfifo> m477, does it work in other videos?
<Viking667> gah. Lost whatever replies there were...
<phunyguy> as soon as it slept it came back up
<m477> pfifo: i suppose i have arial
<m477> pfifo: no
<WinCamXP> Hi
<WinCamXP> quick question
<yigal> phunyguy: you know I have a USB mouse, keyboard and my /proc/acpi/wakeup has no USB device in it
<WinCamXP> can you run Ubuntu Server on a semi-old standard desktop PC?
<phunyguy> yeah i think its the hubs
<yigal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608738/
<phunyguy> WinCamXP: depends on how old i guess
<Viking667> WinCamXP: define "semi-old"?
<KM0201> WinCamXP: i don't see why you couldn't.. how "semi old" is old
<m477> pfifo: it works in other player
<pfifo> m477, the font.ttf needs to be in the configuration directory, your probbally missing the font if its all videos
<seidos> WinCamXP: try it and find out
<eiriksvin> hmm i have found tor, but its not going to be an easy install
<m477> pfifo: so i dont have arial? ~~
<WinCamXP> well...it has (i think) 512mb of ram and it is using xp now
<soapie> eiriksvin: what are you trying to do
<jnlsnl_> How can I use "Content Access" per node ?
<WinCamXP> i was gonna format it to run my minecraft server
<Viking667> WinCamXP: hm. Light, but would do
<jnlsnl_> I cant find the option anywhere
<pfifo> m477, why dont you check and see ;)
<yigal> phunyguy: but while all of mine are disabled I can wake my computer with the usb keyboard
<phunyguy> really?!!?
<yigal> phunyguy: yes
<phunyguy> grrr.... lol
<yigal> lol
<WinCamXP> so i could do it?
<WinCamXP> how about a VNC thing along with it?
<phunyguy> there has to be another method of config
<phunyguy> some daemon that is running
<WinCamXP> what happens if that computer has a similar network card that mine has (broadcom)...grrrrrr
<yigal> phunyguy: yes, most likely
<WinCamXP> so...
<m477> pfifo: any other ideas?
<WinCamXP> basically, I want to run a Minecraft server and some VNC thing to control it. It's got 512mb of RAM, so how good is that?
<pfifo> m477, run vlc from cli and find the error message
<phunyguy> hmmm @ UPower
<bgilb> is it possible for xorg.conf to take of the mouse instead of gnome control center?
<bgilb> so that i can set custom attributes
<chotaz> hey everyone, has anyone isntalled Vuze 4.6 on Ubuntu 11.04(Natty)?
<bgilb> take over*
<WinCamXP> basically, I want to run a Minecraft server and some VNC thing to control it. It's got 512mb of RAM, so how good is that? ... and it would work with Ubuntu Server, right?
<m477> pfifo: console?
<tanath> anyone know how to get microphone working with wine? (steam in particular)
<pfifo> WinCamXP, you should be fine
<WinCamXP> k
<WinCamXP> real quick
<pfifo> m477, yes run it at the console/terminal
<WinCamXP> can you use different VNC programs?
<Logan_> !vnc | WinCamXP
<ubottu> WinCamXP: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<pfifo> WinCamXP, use ssh, you DONT want x11 on  a server
<WinCamXP> like TightVNC on the server and RealVNC on my comp?
<Younder> Hurray.. Fixed NVIDEA interrupt error. Installed latest updates and change bck to the old driver. Now unity works fine.
<m477> pfifo: lol u had right http://wklej.org/id/530842/
<pfifo> m477, I know
<m477> pfifo: how to change it?
<m477> pfifo: i mean where are fonts :<
<Younder> In fact everything works..
<pfifo> m477, you need to put airal.ttf into ~/.vlc or something like that, I do not know the exacts
<chotaz> Does anyone use Vuze?
<nit-wit> using lubuntu natty what is the save session settings protocol
<WinCamXP> can you shut a computer down via vnc/ssh?
<yigal> phunyguy: try UCH1
<seidos> WinCamXP: yes, from command line sudo shutdown -r now
<m477> pfifo: do you know where i have to search for fornts?
<yigal> phunyguy: I mean UCH4]
<WinCamXP> ok
<yigal> phunyguy: UCH4, sorry
<phunyguy> doh :P
<phunyguy> trying
<pfifo> m477, vlc online docs should have info about how to configure it to find a font
<WinCamXP> uhh
<tanath> anyone know how to get microphone working with wine? (steam in particular)
<WinCamXP> could I install this on the server
<WinCamXP> http://www.tightvnc.com/download-old.php
<jamiewan> tanath, why?
<tanath> chotaz, nope. deluge
<jsec> WinCamXP: You don't want VNC on a server.
<tanath> jamiewan, why do i want my microphone working?
<WinCamXP> ok how easy is ssh to set up?
<jsec> WinCamXP: very
<jsec> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<phunyguy> yigal: that didnt change anything in the wakeup file
<jnlsnl_> I'm using the "Access content" module. How can I show nodes in the menu, even though anonymous users cant access them? I still want users to know the nodes exist, I just want to show some sort of "access denied" message when they try to actually view it
<jamiewan> tanath,  sorry typed in wrong window,
<yigal> phunyguy: try suspending though
<tanath> jamiewan, ah
<phunyguy> did, nogo
<yigal> darn it
<yigal> phunyguy: did you already paste your 'sudo lspci'?
<phunyguy> nope, need it?
<dboyj> Is there a way I can trippleboot or quad boot?
<dboyj> to the same harddrive??
<yigal> phunyguy: I think it could help
<squonk_> I've never heard of it being done.
<phunyguy> alright give me a bit, i will ding ya
<squonk_> I think you can only dual boot.
<sroy2> does anyone recognize the "(firefox-bin:1669):LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut assertion `gtk_accelerator_valid(key, modifier)' failed" error... tried to run firefox on ubuntu off the windows profile (I've done it on different computers before) but it failed this time.
<pfifo> !info popularity-contest
<ubottu> popularity-contest (source: popularity-contest): Vote for your favourite packages automatically. In component main, is standard. Version 1.51ubuntu1 (natty), package size 29 kB, installed size 192 kB
<jsec> squonk_: dboyj: you can
<grpace> Greetings to all!  I have a system performance question.  I'd like to see if anyone has any ideas.  Running Ubuntu 10.04.  When 1st installed, it ran great!  But, now it seems to be getting slower and slower.  About 30% of the time, the windows are grayed-out, and the system is hitting the hard drive constantly.  I notice this more often wheen Firefox is running.  Any ideas??  Do I need to increase the swap partition ??  Thanks.
<ernes> hola
<squonk_> hola
<dboyj> I want to have Win 7 - Win XP - Ubuntu 11.4 Gnome3 - Pinguy Linux Gnome 2 all on one disk / grub menu
<phunyguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608746 - yigal
<ernes> como se usa esto
<kbrosnan> sroy2: are you trying to run windows firefox?
<ernes> no entiendo
<squonk_> Thanks jsec
<ernes> nadita
<carnage1> hello
<jsec> dboyj: google around for it. someone's done something similar before i'm sure
<sroy2> kbrosnan: nope, the ubuntu with the windows profile
<lokopex> wena wena
<dboyj> Not even grub2 has the option for booting 4 OS's
<squonk_> True. Just when you think it can't be done... ;)
<carnage1> acronis
<pfifo> !google | jsec
<ubottu> jsec: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dboyj> ok
<jsec> pfifo: >_< k
<dboyj> thanks I already gooogled it but I cant seem to find an answer
<dboyj> just want to see if it has been personally done (triple boot)
<squonk_> actually... I've been burying my nose in all the whitepapers I can find just so I can kinda figure some of this out for my self.
<squonk_> Figure that's the best way.
<squonk_> But I hang out here cause ya'll ask really GOOD questions.
<squonk_> ;)
<dboyj> So how is everyone getting used to the new GNOME 3
<Petri> hello Ubuntu Peoples
<pfifo> dboyj, i have had quad-boot windows/ubuntu/ubuntu/bsd
<jsec> I've done a triple boot of OSX, XP, Ubuntu before. It's all about ordering. Windows doesn't like being installed to anything other than a "primary" partition
<kbrosnan> sroy2: there is path specific info in the profile, as well as caching that is per os. while it may be possible to run the same profile on both operating systems it is not supported
<jsec> dboyj: I'm not a fan. At all. Slows me down.
<Petri> hello?
<squonk_> dunno is that what came with my 11.03 build?
<Petri> i need help
<dboyj> pfifo I want to quad boot really bad- can you give me a link or explanation
<squonk_> Petri: just go ahead and post your question, kk?
<WinCamXP> would an old toshiba laptop (256mb ram i think) explode or fail horribly with ubuntu server/minecraft server?
<wojox> Petri: Hey How are you
<dboyj> should i just wait to install linux last and grub will take care of it?
<sroy2> kbrosnan: hmmm I have no issues doint the exact same thing off another computer... very interesting.
<pfifo> !grub2 | dboyj
<ubottu> dboyj: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Petri> good
<sroy2> I'll have to see what the differences are...
<dboyj> No!  I already read up on it
<Petri> I have an Acer Aspire 3610 and the Wi-Fi wont work
<dboyj> I just want to ask you how YOU did it Petri
<Petri> did what?
 * squonk_ looks to the OPs
<pfifo> dboyj, then just add the needed menu entries to grub.cfg
<kierank> Any idea why i can execute applications from a terminal with ubuntu 11.04 and wubi?
<kierank> can't*
<dboyj> Quad boot
<squonk_> I suspect it might be a proprietary driver issue, Petri!
<jnlsnl_> Can i create an "access rule" that blocks the anonymous user from viewing certain nodes?
<skyonex> hello. How can I change the $PATH variable that sudo uses? (ubuntu 11.04)
<Hilikus> when i run matlab after updating ubuntu to 11.04 i get /lib64/libc.so.6: not found
<soreau> Petri: what wifi chip?
<Petri> squonk_:yea i looked it up but i got no where
<Hilikus> any idea how to fix it
<tanath> ok, so mic works with wine... but not with steam >.<
<chotaz> tanath:  can you help me configure deluge for better eprformance?
<Petri> soreau: ummm idk lemme check
<WinCamXP> would the toshiba satellite 1115-s103 explode with ubuntu server? would my linksys network card thing work? Could I run a minecraft server with 256mb ram?
<phunyguy> Hilikus, your name is familliar
<tanath> chotaz, what is lacking?
<dboyj> anyone know if there is a Windows help channel on Freenode - linux screwed up my thumb drive
<squonk_> Ran into similar issues with display drivers for this toshiba... still researching it.
<soreau> skyonex: temporarily: PATH=/path sudo -E command
<improveupon> my gui keeps freezing when a flash plugin is playing and it goes into the screen saver for a like an hour. you come back and everything is frozen but the mouse still moves. also you can still pull up an f1-f6 terminal. but closing flash or the browser does not help and it's still frozen when you come back.
<jamiewan> soreau, #windows
<carnage1> ##
<soreau> Petri: Try 'lspci|grep Network'
<soreau> jamiewan: ?
<dboyj> ##windows
<dboyj> #windows
<WinCamXP> would the toshiba satellite 1115-s103 explode with ubuntu server? would my linksys network card thing work? Could I run a minecraft server with 256mb ram?
<squonk_> if you type /list you'll get a channel list
<mun> hi
<mernilio> Greetings fellow ubuntians :-)
<improveupon> greetings
<squonk_> hiya mernilio
<Petri> soreau: Broadcom Wireless 802.11bg v.3.100.46.0 i think
<mernilio> squonk_: ! :-)
<tanath> chotaz, typically slow downloads are due to either what peers/seeds you
<soreau> ! broadcom | Petri
<ubottu> Petri: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pfifo> WinCamXP, you will be fine, if it can run XP it can run 10X ubuntu-server
<squonk_> WinCamXP: it depends on what's under the hood.
<yigal> phunyguy: comparing your sysfs node from lspci to the wake up file it appears that US12 is the device?
<WinCamXP> i dont think its been upgraded
<tanath> chotaz, *... you're connected to, or a limited upload speed
<squonk_> This Toshiba came with Vista and has NO issues running 11.03
<WinCamXP> would my linksys network card in the dside work?
<yigal> phunyguy: pci:0000:00:04.1
<squonk_> it even installed aps to make my touchpad more effective.
<pfifo> WinCamXP, linux has great support for NIC cards, the older the better really
<seidos> squonk_: which toshiba?
<grpace> Hello and greetings !  I have a system performance question.  I'd like to see if anyone has any ideas ?? ;)
<mernilio> you know my right hand fist is ready for fighting! haha. I cutted down a tree today 100 kilo of pure wood! :-|
<Petri> also i wanna get back to grub before i shoot my laptop how would i go about doing that?\
<mernilio> well.. yeah! :-D
<yigal> phunyguy: well when you have the chance, test that one :)
<phunyguy> yigal, thanks
<squonk_> seidos it is the Toshiba Sat. L 305 - s5968 with 64bit archy and a dual core and 3 gig RAM
<squonk_> Running win7ult SB 32 and wubi ubuntu 11.03 gnome default
<Petri> anyone,
<phunyguy> yigal: comes right back up like the rest
<Petri> grub
<Petri> ?
<WinCamXP> does ubuntu server have a livecd-type thing?
<Petri> oops
<mernilio> i need some god ol pornograpphy!
<pfifo> WinCamXP, no
<WinCamXP> darn
<Petri> i meant GNOME
<jamiewan> Petri,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<squonk_> I did download and burn the ISO from the site, but haven't used it. Wubi seemed to do just fine, save my display is a bit smaller, doesn't use the whole screen.
<yigal> phunyguy: are all of the others disabled
<Jasonn> what is the command to search the repos ??
<Jasonn> what is the command to search the repos ??
<mernilio> squonk_: as elite in that field. Twhat do you think? Milf or teen?
<phunyguy> yes yigal
<sroy2> Petri: is your issue that you have a wireless card but it doesn't seem to find any networks (and you think the driver isn't working?)
<jamiewan> mernilio, both oh yes both
<pfifo> Jasonn, `apt-cache search <pkg-name>`
<Petri> yes
<yigal> phunyguy: well you could try the US15 USB 1.1 controller?
<phunyguy> let me check my bios to see if there is an option
<squonk_> mernilio_: wow not sure what the question was.
<qin> mernilio: Please, stop.
<grpace> Thanks for the 'help', guys.  Just one question... Asked for a little help twice.  Bye.
<yigal> phunyguy: ok
<phunyguy> and US15 did the same thing, was the first one i tried
<mernilio> i do tend to go into the field of teen pronography!
<Petri> sroy2: yup
<yigal> ah, too bad
<jamiewan> lol
<kingofswords> what ctrl+alt+del in ubuntu?
<qin> !ops | mernilio
<mernilio> qin: okay, i will! ;-)
<ubottu> mernilio: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Hilikus> whats the right way to switch windows now that there's no task bar??
 * squonk_ laughs
<sroy2> Ok, I had a similiar issue with my fresh natty install, I had to reinstall bcmwl-kernal-source so I could fully remove it.. then I reinstalled broadcom-sta-common, bcmwl-kernel-source, and b43-fwcutter
<yigal> kingofswords: brings up the power menu
<pfifo> Hilikus, alt-tab
<yigal> oops
<squonk_> Don't mind a lil side convo... but yeah I was lost.  (goes back to reading whitepapers)
<sroy2> Petri: you can do all that from synaptic, you need to reboot but it should go
<kingofswords> yigal,  not on mine it doesnt
 * Petri waits for a responce from sroy2
<sroy2> Petri: Ok, I had a similiar issue with my fresh natty install, I had to reinstall bcmwl-kernal-source so I could fully remove it.. then I reinstalled broadcom-sta-common, bcmwl-kernel-source, and b43-fwcutter
<rww> qin: thanks
<sroy2> Petri: you can do all that from synaptic, you need to reboot but it should go
<Hilikus> pfifo: thats not a good replacement. its always been tehre and it doesnt use the mouse
<sroy2> I'm assuming you are using broadcom that is
<Petri> yea
<kingofswords> how do i get the system monitor then? my ubuntu just crashed watching a divx in vlc
<IanLiu> I've messed up my partition table when the Ubuntu installation froze at partitioning. I've tried fixing it with testdisk, and I could mount the partitions from Ubuntu Live CD, but when I run "gparted" it does not find them. This is the output of "sudo fdisk -l" http://codepad.org/9AzxRJn7
<pfifo> Hilikus, there isnt a way todo it with the mouse
<Petri> this confuses me. can someone like teamviewer to me and help or something?
<pfifo> Hilikus, well of course you can click on the app icon on the menu, but that might not be what your looking for
<qq99> Hello, I'm having trouble compiling a project, can anyone help me diagnose what "No rule to make target `/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include/glibconfig.h'" means?
<phunyguy> yigal: nothing in the bios
<talntid> Anyone know of a way to tail a file, just like "tail -f filename" -- but mix it with grep, so it only tails when the grep condition is met? for example: tail -f filename | grep string ....
<improveupon> is anyone experiencing natty crashing after hibernating, especially if flash is running
<wojox> irssi theme test
<WinCamXP> another question
<improveupon> does*
<WinCamXP> if ubuntu server fails horribly on the machine
<WinCamXP> would a standard XP install disc work?
<sroy2> Petri: sorry - what was I forgetting to respond to?
<phunyguy> !poll improveupon
<qin> talntid: It is matter of buffer, ask in #bash for info
<soapie> WinCamXP: what are you trying t o do
<jamiewan> WinCamXP, as a frisbee
<phunyguy> or whatever it was
<phunyguy> :P
<nubcake_> 11.04 i'm getting spammed (shell) with: ]hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3, any ideas how to find out whats the problem/how to fix it?
<WinCamXP> run a minecraft server on a toshiba satellite 1115-s103
<WinCamXP> 256mb ram
<WinCamXP> with ubuntu server
<soapie> oh
<WinCamXP> and ssh
<jamiewan> t time you home this arvo
<Petri> sroy2: im still stuck with this video card issue
<jamiewan> sorry
<soapie> if ubuntu won't run that on that machine I don't see why XP would
<WinCamXP> xp is on it now
<rww> WinCamXP: I highly doubt that any operating system would run Minecraft well at all with 256MB of RAM.
<WinCamXP> the server, not the game
<rww> Minecraft client and server are RAM hungry.
<rww> WinCamXP: that's what I meant.
<phunyguy> ive had ubuntu server on 64 megs
<WinCamXP> ok
<phunyguy> VM...
<WinCamXP> darn
<Jnode> Can someone help me
<phunyguy> :P
<WinCamXP> would an old comp that needs a power supply work, though? its got 512mb
<soreau> ! ask | Jnode
<ubottu> Jnode: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pfifo> WinCamXP, it will run it with 256 and some swap, but it will be a bit laggy
<phunyguy> ahh the pipe character thats where i messed up the comman
<soreau> ! pm | skyonex
<ubottu> skyonex: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<phunyguy> command*
<Guest62399> do you guys know how i can check what graphic card drivers i have?
<WinCamXP> ok so if we resurrect the old desktop with a new power supply and install ubuntu server (512mb), it should run great?
<soapie> why don't you just give it a shot
<soreau> <skyonex> temporarily: PATH=/path sudo -E command: sorry me, could u explain how to use it? For example: I need run 'sudo searchd' (/path/to/searchd/)
<soapie> what's the worst that can happen
<Jnode> Ok, after I formated my flash drives on ubuntu they made it impossible to be used w/ windows.
<carnage1> or swap memory
<pfifo> WinCamXP, no
<WinCamXP> grrrrr
<rubenjr> do you guys know how i check what graphic card drivers i have installed?
<phunyguy> i think I am gonna give up on this for now yigal
<WinCamXP> right now im running a classic server on my win7 machine with no lag for me or my friend
<soapie> Jnode: what did you format the drives as
<WinCamXP> however id assume classic isnt very resource hungry...
<sroy2> Petri: did this help? -> from synaptic reinstall bcmwl-kernal-source so I it can be fully removed. Then reinstalled broadcom-sta-common, bcmwl-kernel-source, and b43-fwcutter and reboot
<squonk_> Well there are like five versions available thru wubi
<WinCamXP> ive got 2gb ddr (200mhz) ram on this machine now (it really needs an upgrade)
<pfifo> WinCamXP, just the 2 of you should be ok
<squonk_> I researched them all and tried KDE version but I am back to Gnome now.
<Jnode> What happens is it want  me to reformat the thumb drive and when I do it says failed because they are "write protected"
<phunyguy> WinCamXP: just jumping in here, i know this is a ubuntu channel, but any reason you dont want to run XP?
<Petri> sroy2: does this require network?
<WinCamXP> ...its an old comp from my grandparents, slow as dirt
<squonk_> heh
<squonk_> I still run xp
<WinCamXP> even after norton/malwarebytes cleansing
<sroy2> Petri: mmm probably, does eth0 work?
<KM0201> WinCamXP: if its got 2gigs of ram, it can't be that bad.. whats the proc. speed
<soapie> Jnode: if you're trying to format it in ext* something it could cause problems, you should have read about this
<squonk_> Regarding the thumbdrive.
<phunyguy> is there native support for the service you are trying to host, WinCamXP?
<Petri> sroy2: havent checked but it should
<squonk_> They are a bit particular. So yeah you might have lost some capacity there
<Jnode> What can I do I used ever tool read everthing on google
<sroy2> ok
<WinCamXP> ive got 32-bit win 7, but the processor is a 1.8ghz amd 64
<squonk_> Most have a tiny rom onboard with instructions
<squonk_> they fry, drive dead.
<tanath> anyone know how to get microphone working in steam?
<WinCamXP> my minecraft server (vanilla and bukkit) starts overloading when i join and doesnt load anything and i fall into the void
<Jnode> No what I was doing is trying to create a linux on boot drive in ubuntu- but that didnt work so I reformated in FAT in linux, now I am trying reformat in FAT again in windows but it wont let me says "write protected"
<squonk_> usually from booting or hard shutdown with the drive still installed.
<WinCamXP> when i run it on this machine\
<pfifo> WinCamXP, all the questions your asking can be answered by simply doing it.
<squonk_> ooooo
<qin> rubenjr: lshw -C Display
<squonk_> Sorry Jnode: I'm with ya now.
<phunyguy> WinCamXP: is there a native linux server software?
<WinCamXP> yeah
<phunyguy> for minecraft?
<phunyguy> ok
<WinCamXP> mc server is designed for linux, mac and win
<phunyguy> just checking
<phunyguy> then like they said.  just do it
<pfifo> *mc is designed for java*
<phunyguy> best way to tell
<phunyguy> :P
<nubcake_> java is platform independent afair
<phunyguy> and java explains it
<phunyguy> java is a pig
<squonk_> Okay well there are some win apps out there that can strip that drive down for you.
<FloodBot1> phunyguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phunyguy> resource hog
<Jnode> I used something called HP tool for flash drive too and that didn't work
<phunyguy> oops
<phunyguy> bad habits are hard to break.
<nubcake_> Jnode: try unetbootin, worked form e
<Jnode> It *write protected* and giving it windows adminstartor rights dont help
<squonk_> Let me AFK for a sec and see if I can find you some resources, Jnode.
<nubcake_> for me*
<Jnode> nubcake I just want to use it as a normal flash drive for now
<talntid> 509-869-3955
<Jnode> How do I wipe my drive of Write Protected
<talntid> wrong window :)
<Jnode> when I double click on it, it gives me no options for read/unread
<nubcake_> Jnode did you try re-partitioning it?
<carnage1> 602-446-4334
<phunyguy> fail.
<Petri> sroy2: there is no file called bcmwl-kernal-source
<nubcake_> 804-693-8642 just to throw in some random numbers too ^^
<Jnode> nub It works in linux
<Axlin> Jnode: from windows, have you tried running as administrator in safe mode and reformatting from disk management?
<Jnode> but in windows it pops up a reformat window
<tanath> Jnode, write-protected drive? is in mini/micro SD? check for a slidey thing on it
<Jnode> I have ran it in adminstrator mode
<Jnode> It's a flash drive..and theres no slide thingy i check that too :-)
<phunyguy> ok bai
<Axlin> in safe mode, Jnode ?
<Jnode> I have two of them and both of them are different brands and same thing happens
<Jnode> no
<sroy2> Petri: hmm... do you know what broadcom card you are using?
<Jnode> I used HP TOOLS and Belay which is supposed to change it at low level someting like that
<pfifo> Jnode, mount it rw and make sure to perform operationsas root
<Axlin> i might try that Jnode. i've found at least a few people on google claiming that to work, even if running as admin (without safe mode) didn't work
<sroy2> Petri: bcmwl-kernel-source -> kernel has two e's
<carnage1> colonel
<tanath> Jnode, possible solutions: http://www.techrepublic.com/forum/questions/101-207273
<solovoy> hi
<Jnode> yeah its crazy im about to move over to a different OS and I could use it- its a 32gb flash
<brianb_> any one can help on a multi boot problem with 10.10?
<Petri> sroy2: yup, BCM4318
<syrinx_> !anyone | brianb_
<ubottu> brianb_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<nubcake_> brianb_: what is the problem?
<Jnode> Tanath I visited that site before
<sroy2> Petri: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  then reopen synaptic
<tanath> Jnode, this one? http://www.ehow.com/how_5138993_open-write-protected-flash-drive.html
<solovoy> can i have a list of album-artist in banshee, instead of just artist ?
<carnage1> how can i do-release-upgrade in windows
<tanath> Jnode, er, did you say it works in windows, but not in ubuntu?
<tanath> Jnode, i'm not up to speed
<ampletime> hi there
<uabn93> Hi, is there a way to get back a file that was deleted through "gksudo nautilus". It never went to the trash, it just deleted it.
<ampletime> someone here gave me a link to get unity working inside vmware workstation 7.1 but i lost it.. does someone have that url?
<brianb_> i have ubuntu 10.10 installed on a partition with its grub2 boot loader installed on the mbr - i have another linux distro installed on another partition with its boot loader installed on its root device when i try and chain load the other distro i get problems and cannot run the second distro ubuntu works ok
<mahir256> uabn93: doubt it, if it's gone it's gone (too bad you can't use system restore :p)
<mahir256> uabn93: just joking
<ampletime> someone here gave me a link to get unity working inside vmware workstation 7.1 but i lost it.. does someone have that url?
<cartmanius> spanish?
<escott> uabn93, it might be in root's trash which is not visible to normal users
<carnage1> anybody in the north-eastern hemisphere?
<corrytonapple> carnage1 Yes
<pfifo> brianb_, why not just add an entry for the 2nd distro to ubuntu's bootloader?
<Viking667> I'm in New Zealand, I guess that doesn't count...
<brianb_> i have
<adamsmeat> hi! this is my first time with IRC.
<corrytonapple> adamsmeat:  Great!  We are here to help
<pfifo> brianb_, I mean to boot it directly, not chainload
<brianb_> still can run the seond linux distro
<cartmanius> hello someone speak spanish
<adamsmeat> thanks! so IRC is mostly for support stuff?
<Viking667> hm? No.
<pfifo> !es | cartmanius
<ubottu> cartmanius: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<carnage1> i translate spanish
<corrytonapple> adamsmeat:  Here, it kinda is
<mahir256> ampletime: is this it? http://www.nalinmakar.com/2011/04/27/vmware-workstation-7-1-4-ubuntu-11-04-and-unity/
<brianb_> why cant i use chain load?
<adamsmeat> corrytonapple: i always hear the term IRC but i think this is very useful
<pfifo> brianb_, you can
<cartmanius> ok muchas gracia ubottu
<corrytonapple> It is.  The ubottu helped me yesterday
<Viking667> cartmanius: ubottu es en 'bot'...
<sroy2> the ubottu is not helpful...
<corrytonapple> adamsmeat:  There is an offtopic area for us Ubuntu users, it is at #ubuntu-offtopic
<sroy2> aww I forgot how to make it respond to me :(
<carnage1> rail-roaded ostersized and shunned
<corrytonapple> sroy2:  It is for me.  He helped me with my gpg keys yesterday
<syrinx_> ubottu is lame
<Viking667> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<corrytonapple> You have to PM it
<brianb_> the problem i get is that it says there is a problem with the partition and i get a kernel panic when i try to run the other distro from within the ubuntu boot loader
<n-iCe> http://pastebin.com/RJS6M6sd
<n-iCe> any idea please? http://pastebin.com/RJS6M6sd
<sroy2> pm ubottu hello
<adamsmeat> corrytonapple: I see. Thanks! I'll just browse around first.
<ampletime> mahir256, no it was about enabling 3d acceleration inside vmware workstation :)
<uabn93> its because I was trying to get a file back to get my wifi working. When I rund "sudo checkinstall" it says error "./etc/Wireless/RT2860STA no such file or directory
<brianb_> and i cant see why
<sroy2> err slashes...
<corrytonapple> adamsmeat: You could learn a lot by watching the IRC.  Have fun!
<pfifo> brianb_, well there is a misconfiguration somewhere
<carnage1> wow you guys have always had a windows time-machine?
<uabn93> I deleted that file. Can I get it back?
<Viking667> hm? only as far back as 3.0
<brianb_> how do i find out where?
<uabn93> I thought that file from that directory was made when running "make" but guess not.
<Viking667> (yes, I go back THAT far...)
<escott> uabn93, you should install etc-keeper for future instances like this. you can get the file back by finding what package it was in and reinstalling it
<pfifo> brianb_, you need to go over your grub.cfg carefully, understanding what all of it does
<pnunn_> ?
<brianb_> so is that where possibly the missconfiguration is then
<Brandon_> Anyone up for a challenge? I murdered a Kubuntu install and now I'm in grub_rescue. No cd drive on my PC. Help?
<uabn93> escott: do you know of any way of getting that file back? It wont let me compile unless the file is there.
<carnage1> install-grub
<pfifo> brianb_, yes, you are going to have 2 grub.cfg, or possibly a grub.cfg and a menu.lst. one for each install, make sure all of your drives and kernel options are correct, and that the files your telling it to load actually exist.
<Viking667> faugh...
<escott> uabn93, i would reinstall the firmware-ralink package
<brianb_> i read tht you canot edit the grub.cfg file in 10.10 which uses grub2
<carnage1> install 10.04
<brianb_> you have to use the 40_custom
<pfifo> brianb_, the file itself can be read, and in iit are instructions for how to make changes
<wafa> i can't remove a directory neither access it
<pfifo> brianb_, yes, thats correct, but you can also fine tune the os-prober setcion
<brianb_> so do you think that the wrong kernel image is being loaded
<nubcake_> do i have to add a new user manually to the sudoers list? (and if, how do i do that?)
<carnage1> can you do update in cmd line?
<wafa> is there any command line to solve this prob
<pfifo> brianb_, you are probbally telling it to root the wrong partition
<brianb_> how do you fine tune the 30_OS prober
<escott> nubcake_, i think you can do it in the gui user admin tool by giving them administrative rights, but just look at the existing sudoers file and model your user after someone who does have sudo privileges
<pfifo> brianb_, I think os-prober has a configuration file in /etc or /usr/share
<uabn93> escott: won't work for my card but thanks for helping. bye.
<nubcake_> escott: thank you
<brianb_> am i correct that in thinking that in grub2 the partitions start a 1 rather then 0 as in grub
<moes> I want to dual boot Kubuntu with my existing Ubuntu....Both distros on seperate hard drives...Cannot open Kubuntu grom Ubuntu grub display
<pfifo> brianb_, in grub2 they introduced several new was of specifying a harddrive partition
<escott> brianb_, the newest version of grub2 with 11.04 allows letter names hda/hdb etc
<zermet> Complete survey for $10 cash... fuck DollarInbox http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7FYJH3F
<wafa> hello can you help me
<brianb_> would that be the same for 10.10
<escott> wafa, you need to use sudo chmod to change the permissions or sudo chown to change the ownership
<escott> !permissions | wafa
<ubottu> wafa: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<wafa> escot am the owner
<wafa> so i can use the sudo option
<pfifo> wafa, .gvfs?
<escott> wafa, if you are in fact the owner then sudo is not required
<PoDunk> anyone experiencing flash issues after upgrading to 11.04?
<brianb_> so in grub2 the device could be hda,7 say but in the old style grub it would be hd0,6 to point to the same drive and partition?
<wafa> i tried escott shall i do directly chmo
<pfifo> brianb_, no
<wafa> pfifi how can i gvfs
<pfifo> wafa, is th directory your talking about named .gvfs
<escott> brianb_, hd0,7 the partition numbers were never 0-indexed (iirc)
<wafa> no the directory name is giza-pp
<pfifo> wafa, ok, just makingsure
<wafa> ok i'll try to do chmod and get back to you
<brianb_> well suppose i have ubuntu 10.10 installed on sda5 and the other distro togther with its boot loader installed on sda7
<escott> PoDunk, you could try 64bit flash there is a ppa for it if i could find it
<Chelsea> Hi all, is there a way to use the "gnome classic" environment, but still have the global menu?
<carnage1> xfce
<escott> brianb_, i think you would reference those as hd0,5 and hd0,7 or hda,5 hda,7
<pfifo> brianb_, then tell grub2 /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda7
<wafa> escott
<brianb_> ok so how do i tell grub2 to /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda7 do i use the 30_OS prober and the do a update-grub
<trism> Chelsea: right click the panel, add to panel, indicator applet appmenu
<pfifo> !grub2 | brianb_
<ubottu> brianb_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<HotPeachesAndcre> Good morning
<k2nxf> anyone have any experience compiling OSS from source under Natty by chance?
<corrytonapple> HotPeachesAndcre:  Hello
<wafa> escott  did u mean chmod rm 'directory'?
<maelstorm> is it possible to completely remove a title bar from a window?
<Chelsea> trism, nice! Thanks
<wafa> pfifo how can we use chmod
<wafa> to remove a directory???????
<k2nxf> rm -Rf directory/ will do it.
<brianb_> i dont have windows installed however i have a ntfs partition set to a primary /dev/sda1, the other partitions are extended with logical partitions
<k2nxf> providing you own the directory.
<qin> maelstorm: In ubuntu? Yes, in ccsm or gconf-editor
<HotPeachesAndcre> i had afew issues with my pc i had my credit card info stolen from my pc and then it got trashed and when i went to my local pc shop to get it repaired again.. he recommened me ubuntu and gave me it on a cd, I have installed it but im scared to connect it to the internet with out a antivirus and my firewall and spyware scanner and could the hacker still get my info again from my machine thank you, Katie
<pfifo> wafa, chmod changes permissions of a directory. rm is for unlinking
<corrytonapple> HotPeachesAndcre:  No
<corrytonapple> There are practically not viruses for Ubuntu
<Exodist2009> @HotPeach, although *nix based machines can still transfer windows viruses. They can not run on your linux system.
<corrytonapple> HotPeachesAndcre:  There are a few, but very rare
<wafa> pfifo i am the owner but when i try to remove it says 'access denied"
<corrytonapple> Go ahead and connect to the internet.  You will be fine.
<corrytonapple> We are here behind you.
<pfifo> wafa, what exactly are you tring todo? can you pastebin the output of this command?
<hiexpo> HotPeachesAndcre, you do not need a virus scanner for linux
<brianb_> what is 4_custom file in grub.d folder used for?
<brianb_> i mean 41_custom
<HotPeachesAndcre> corrytonapple: so i am safe just plug the ethernet cord in and i can do my banking again.. It was scary i had a letter from my bank telling me i had 2k overdraft i was like OMG what... when i took my machine to the repair man again he said my machine was bad, and i would find it easier to run ubuntu, i have never installed anything like this before and im very shocked how easy it was though...But one thing h
<HotPeachesAndcre> ow can it be free though  :??
<pfifo> brianb_, it wil add what ever you put in that file to the end of grub.cfg
<brianb_> is that the same for 40_custom?
<corrytonapple> HotPeachesAndcre: It is free because of the community.  Yes, go ahead and hook it up.  Let me get you a link.
<Exodist2009> There are only about 800 viruses for linux machines. Most of those dont do much if anything. Worst case senario for getting a linux virus is that your /home folder would be comprimised. But not the full system unless you run everything as root. So honestly you have a better chance of winning the lotery then getting a Linux virus.
<wafa> pfifo i want to remove a directory called 'giza-pp' and when i  trid to remove it i got  the msg " failed to remove `giza-pp': Permission denied"
<pfifo> brianb_, it just uses a wild card to copy, so you can have fine contorl over ordering by adjusting the numbers
<hiexpo> HotPeachesAndcre, yes linus is all free   open source
<hiexpo> ^linux
<Guest3980> brianb, I don't have that file.  Where is your file located.
<brianb_> in the grub.d folder in the etc
<Exodist2009> Like Hiexpo stated. Ubuntu Linux OS is free of charge. and you may copy and share it.
<corrytonapple> HotPeachesAndcrer: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/why-is-it-free
<pfifo> wafa run this `sudo rm -rf "giza-pp"` and if it gives you any problems goto fpaste.org and copy the output there
<carnage1> microsoft wont even support windows
<maelstorm> qin, ok CCSM does exactly what i want, but i woudl like the remove title bar to be program specific, is that possible?
<wafa> pfifo thanks i'll try it
<qin> maelstorm: In Windows Decoration plugin you can set rules like:(any) & !(title=Opera)
<maelstorm> qin, the end result is to run VLC with complete interface removed -- including window bar removed
<MrCartel> I am trying to set up HDMI audio as my default sound output. Using aplay I know I need to set card 1 device 3 as the output. However after setting that in my asoundrc, I still cannot get it to work. Any idea why?
<qin> maelstorm: In Windows Decoration plugin you can set rules like:(any) & !(title=Vlc), Or whatever title is.
<wafa> pfifo: it worked perfectly  thanks a lot
<pfifo> MrCartel, I can only hint at a problem, but check into pulseaudio to make sure it know what device to use as well
<qin> maelstorm: You would want to use cvlc or mplayer
<eLx> Hola amigo?
<eLx> Alguien que able español
<eLx> y me enseñe a usar ubuntu please?
<wafa> how can we install skype via command line? in ubuntu 11.04
<qin> !es | eLx
<ubottu> eLx: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arooni> trying to start apache on ubuntu 10.04 getting: ERROR: APACHE_PID_FILE needs to be defined in /etc/apache2/envvars
<pfifo> wafa `dpkg -i skype-pkg.deb`
<carnage1> pm me im registered
<pfifo> wafa `sudo dpkg -i skype-pkg.deb`
<wafa> pfifo: thanks
<Guest3980> sudo apt-get install skype  #works as is for me
<pfifo> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in natty
<qin> arooni: What command are you using to start Apache?
<carnage1> anybody wanna teach me Apache the language?
<arooni> qin, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start ... but you should know i scp'd the /etc/apache2 directory running on debian lenny to my fresh install of apache2 on 10.04 cuz i didnt want to conifgure apache again
<arooni> qin, should i blow away that config directory and reinstall apache?
<Delerium_> carnage1, Apache is not a language, it's web server itself
<Viking667> arooni: heh. there are better ways, I think.
<HotPeachesAndcre> one last question please, Thank you for that webpage just finshed reading it, My machine has 6gig ram and it has the 32bit ubuntu installed is that right ??
<Viking667> ... but they do take time.
<carnage1> i mean the native american language
<arooni> Viking667, any where to go from here?
<wafa> pfifo: got this msg  "dpkg: error processing skype-pkg.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  skype-pkg.deb "
<pfifo> wafa, you need to download the package from skype.com
<corrytonapple> HomePeachesAndcre:  No, it should be 64-bit
<HotPeachesAndcre> corrytonapple: how do i make is 64bit
<arooni> qin, any idea on where to go from here
<MrCartel> pfifo: I'm just using alsa without pulseaudio. I added the card to my asoundrc but still nothing
<wafa> pfifo: shall i use apt-get?
<Baribal> Hi. I've deleted my taskbar (while using cairo-dock, which I now have found just a little bit too glitchy to use). How can I recreate it?
<corrytonapple> HotPeachesAndcre:  You will have to burn a new disc/usb installer and reinstall Ubuntu to your system.
<pfifo> wafa, skype is not in the repos, youll have to add a ppa in order to use apt-get
<wafa> pfifo : i want to do it via command line
<corrytonapple> HotPeachesAndcre:  But you have to download the 64-bit version from the Ubuntu site this tinme
<corrytonapple> *time
<Donnie_Darko21> HELLO folks why after suspend ubuntu is slow ?what can be?
<wafa> pfifo : how can i add this ppa?
<pfifo> !ppa | wafa
<ubottu> wafa: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<qin> arooni: Not really (apart of fact that you may want to keep old configs), in desperation you may try: sudo service apache start
<corrytonapple> HotPeachesAndcre:  64-bit is made so it can use over 4Gb of RAM, also known as memory
<Baribal> Ah, found it, it's called "window list".
<wafa> ubottu: ok i see
<ubottu> wafa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arooni> qin, same error
<arooni> qin, so how do i purge the apache2 install and reinstall and have /etc/apache2 regenereated
<arooni> qin, i'll go step by step in reviving apache
<Donnie_Darko21> anyone?
<HotPeachesAndcre> corrytonapple: thank you but i don`t want to lose it install  and download all that stuff again, i think i will keep this version as its safe and secure :)
<iflema> Donnie_Darko21: fire up the system monitor or in a terminal use the    top   command, after resuming, check the process list and see if anything is hogging the cpu...
<wafa> ubottu: thnks for the advice
<ubottu> wafa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aaron_wayne> can anyone help me with static settings for my lan? From what i can tell i am doing things right and from what i found online but its not working
<aaron_wayne> http://imagebin.org/153631
<aaron_wayne> http://imagebin.org/153632
<Donnie_Darko21> iflema i will do
<Donnie_Darko21> maybe the ram is the problem
<corrytonapple> HotPeachesAndcre:  It is just as safe and secure either way, but if you do not want to go through that trouble right now that is fine.  I understand.
<wafa> ubottu : i need to install it on ubuntu 11.04 and am a new user
<ubottu> wafa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Donnie_Darko21> 2 gb ram
<wafa> ubottu:it's okayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!
<qin> arooni: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 && sudo apt-get autoremove
<pfifo> aaron_wayne, can you ping your default gateway?
<aaron_wayne> yeah, i mean i can access the gui and get to it and everything, but when i ifconfig i still get the same dynamic address assigned to computer .100
<nubcake_> i added a new user, now when i try to login using the fresh created user, it tells me to change my password, but i cannot enter any text in the password and password confirmation fields
<arooni> how how do i recreate the /etc/apache2 folder?
<rhenani> Hello
<corrytonapple> HotPeachesAndcre:  But, since you have a new install, and do not want to loose your documents, I would do it now, or as know, now or never!  If you ever want to, join the Ubuntu Forums at ubuntuforums.org, start a thread, PM me (I am corrytonapple there too) and I will come to the thread and help, as all the other users in the forum will too
<aaron_wayne> pfifo, oops, sorry that was supposed to be to u
<nubcake_> can anyone help me by any chance ?
<pfifo> aaron_wayne, does this persist after reboot?
<rhenani> I have a quick question, I'm trying Ubuntu 11.4 in a virutal Machine
<rhenani> I didn't install it
<aaron_wayne> pfifo, havent tried to reboot, was assuming it would just go through
<HotPeachesAndcre> corrytonapple: thank you x
<aeon-ltd> arooni: why?, a reinstall should create one though
<rhenani> I'm just trying it But The grapichs are horrible my cursor doesn't have control
<qin> nubcake_: from old_user shell: sudo passwd new_user
<rhenani> Vmware says because I need to install the vmware tools
<nubcake_> qin: will try, thanks
<corrytonapple> HotPeachesAndcre:  You are  welcome.   Enjoy Ubuntu and explore.  I am sure you will like it
<rhenani> How do i Do it?
<histo> What does ubuntu use for it's terminal service client
<corrytonapple> Goodnight All!
<pfifo> aaron_wayne, you need to restart network-manager, easy way is to reboot, hard way is to google the manual
<maelstorm> qin, the command "(any) & title=0" removes the title bar exactly how I want, but I want it confined to only remove the window bar from VLC, how do i format my command as "(any) & !(title=vlc) does nothing
<rhenani> I did: VM > Install Vmware tools But it doesn't show that is installing the tools
<aaron_wayne> pfifo, i have a question about the dns server though, what is the search domain for and should i have done my alternate dns in the same line just comma seperated?
<aaron_wayne> pfifo, k, i will try reboot and see if it accepts the settings
<julian_c> histo: A program called Terminal Service Client. Also available is Remmina Remote Desktop Client.
<nubcake_> qin: works like a charm, thank you!
<qin> maelstorm: You can try to grab value from vlc window.
<pfifo> aaron_wayne, you want a csv list of DNS servers and search domain should be blank
<Guest3980> maelstrom: name=vlc
<qin> maelstorm: Also, it is case sensitive (let me try)
<aaron_wayne> pfifo, k, cool, i will switch that, thats how i had originally till i saw screenshot online that made me question that
<DieselDrink> hi
<aaron_wayne> pfifo, thanks for the help
<DieselDrink> can I ask a question?
<nubcake_> DieselDrink: dont ask to ask...
<nubcake_> ask your question
<DieselDrink> What is a GPS application that is easy to run on Ubuntu 11.04?
<DieselDrink> or what are GPS options to use?
<qin> maelstorm: (any) & !(title=VLC) this works
<wafa> pfifo: how to make a directory accessible
<DieselDrink> gps app?
<DieselDrink> anyone?
<wafa> pfifo: i just unzipped a file under  home directory then when i tried to read it i needed to use 'sudo ls' to browse it's content
<wafa> pfifo: then i could see the files under this directeory, but i want to modify a file under this directory
<pfifo> !permissions | wafa, REALLY you need to READ this
<ubottu> wafa, REALLY you need to READ this: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<wafa> pfifo: thanks
<wafa> ubottu :thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<wafa> ok i'll keep it in mind
<aaron_wayne> pfifo, awesome, i was able to reboot and i am now pulling my static ip
<josefig> Hello, I want to know how to get more efficiency in my battery at this time I get : present rate:            2401 mA ?
<semarjt> hey guys, I have just upgraded to 11.04, from 10.04, and I am having serious problems with my mouse, it seems like when I pull a window up like chrome, it starts to block all mouse clicks to anything else
<pfifo> aaron_wayne, and, yes its supposed to take effect right away. -_-
<semarjt> is there a fix for this?
<semarjt> or is it a known issue?
<rewati> hi there i upgrded to 11.04 now i can loging to gnome but i can login in comand prompt
<rewati> please help
<pfifo> semarjt, it is a know issue, i dont have the bug report #, nor do I know the fix
<aaron_wayne> is it just me or is this not working
<KyleB> Can some1 help me add users to my ftp server
<semarjt> is there an easy way to rfall back to 10.10 or something?
<rewati> hi there i upgrded to 11.04 now i can loging to gnome but i can login in comand prompt. gdm screen is returning again and again
<pfifo> semarjt, login to the'classic' desktop instead of unity until unity is more stable
<nubcake_> KyleB: man adduser would be a start
<semarjt> I am in classic
<pylix> after natty upgrade; ubuntu doesn't detect my wireless
<nubcake_> or man useradd
<semarjt> I couldnt stand unity, i gave it a shot
<sroy2> pylix: what wireless card do you use?
<KyleB> OK thanks.
<semarjt> in fact, i don't recall this mouse issue when i was in unity
<semarjt> hmm..
<Viking667> I'm still having issues with Ubuntu One - it doesn't think a network exists...
<sroy2> pylix: are you using a broadcom card?
<adubz> is there a ppa repository for snort
<Viking667> and the #ubuntuone channel is about as useful as root canals...
<pylix> I would think so
<jileen> i must install a ftp server on my ubuntu what is the best Proftpd or Vsftpd ?
<pfifo> !poll | jileen
<ubottu> jileen: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sroy2> pylix: check that you still have the bcmwl-kernal-source, broadcom-sta-common, and b43-fwcutter packages installed
<SudoKing> can you schedule fsck to run at every boot instead of only when the file forcefsck exists in the root directory?
<Donnie_Darko21> lol my cpu usage is 96 %
<pylix> dell wireless 1395 	IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g
<pfifo> SudoKing, you could add it to the upstart job
<atlus> ANYONE KNOW A WAY TO WATCH NETFLIX ON UBUNTU?
<xiven> I'm having trouble setting up SSH login via key.
<atlus> COMPLETELY RETARDED YOU CANT WATCH NETFLIX ON UBUNTU....HOWS THAT FOR YOU CAN DO ANYTHING WITH LINUX LOL
<SudoKing> atlus: netflix doesn't support ubuntu
<SudoKing> !caps | atlus
<ubottu> atlus: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Viking667> atlus: we upgraded from UPPERCASE at least three decades ago...
<xiven> I generated public and private keys locally and uploaded the public key, but I still login with a password
<eoss> how do you put unicode characters in a filename?
<pfifo> atlus, smash that thing like it owes you money
<Viking667> xiven: check permissions on remote end's .ssh, local end's .ssh.
<atlus> lol well first uppercase maybe by 2030 we can watch a movie on a browser with ubuntu...
<jordy> does anyone in here run 10.10 on ppc
<SudoKing> well, lobby netflix then
<xiven> I already checked permissions on remote, I'll look at local
<pfifo> atlus, netflix works flawlessly for me on ubuntu, i take the dvd out of the mailbox and put it in the dvd rom and it plays:D
<semarjt> can i downgrade back to 10.10?
<hiexpo> semarjt, nope
<atlus> i can watch netflix from my xbox ...from my ps3...from my mac...from my pc...from my iphone...i can even watch it from a old bluray player....but somehow i cant watch it on a linux distro....
<semarjt> that sucks
<hiexpo> semarjt, fresh install
<atlus> i cant be the only one that sounds absolutely retarded to
<IdleOne> !ppc | jordy
<ubottu> jordy: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<semarjt> so i gotta either reinstall or wait for a bug fix
<semarjt> is there a command line to logout
<semarjt> like, log out of gnome
<semarjt> i can't click anything
<pylix> will do
<Andyhu> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 in my ThinkPad , but  I can't use my blue ThinkVantage key now。 Can I fix it  and use the blue key again?
<jordy> Ive read its supported up to 6.04 I think it was but I found a community build for my ppc and installed but debugging has been a real problem and Im on the verge of switching to something else but Id hate to being Ive ran ubuntu off and on for a decade but getting back in it Im finding myself beating my head against the wall getting flash and other things to work
<josefig> so, one one has any idea how to improve better efficiency on the battery life on a laptop with ubuntu 11.04 ? on windows I get 2.5hrs and on linux only 1.5hrs
<jordy> if I install the old distro I dont get any updates or anything that really gives me any reason to run ubuntu in general
<Bing0> josefig, ive read that some kernel version are harder on batteries than others..
<karley> can someone help me get my wireless workin gon dell inspiron 1525?
<jordy> which Im bumming over because Ive got EVERYTHING I own on this system at the moment
<pfifo> jordy, what is the problem?
<jordy> well I want my system to run flash for one thing
<jordy> which isnt supported on ppc anymore
<jordy> and I really dislike the idea of going to yellowdog or something along the line of debian and then dealing with a total reinstal
<nubcake_> is there a way to completely delete a user (including his home directory) ?
<jordy> I just thought you guys might be helpful on some insight
<diaoer> userdel -r test1
<diaoer> the  test1 is the username that to be delete
<th0r> nubcake_: it is either userdel or deluser if I remember right...and there is a command line switch that tells it to delete the home dir also
<nubcake_> diaoer: thanks
<nubcake_> th0r: thank you also
<Bing0> jordy, ppc is(in a way) a dying architecture... less people are interested in maintaining it..we go through this where I work with flash on 10.4 mac PPC
<diaoer> if the userhome have not delete,you can cd home and rm -rf userhome
<jordy> what do you do about it
<jordy> other than just dump this distro and move on
<Bing0> jordy, we just patch them 2 the latest versions of what apps needed, but i want to retire the machines :/
<jordy> I know how it goes I just have this emac and Id like to run it without osx
<Chotaz> Is there any plugin for deluge with RSS reading/searching and auto-download?
<jordy> I just didnt know if there is a magic fix to get it rolling
<Bing0> jordy, i understand.... if you are justified, sell it and put some $ toward a macine with amd/intel chipsets
<Bing0> jordy, not that i am aware of
<jordy> have you ever dealt with the debian ppc or yellowdog distros then
<jordy> they all have supported versions I just didnt know if it would be the same can of worms over again
<Bing0> jordy, back when my PS3 was capable of running i dabbled a tiny bit with yellowdog
<Bing0> nowadays i dont have time to play with ps3 and linux
<jordy> how did you like yellowdog
<jordy> does it have any redeeming qualities
<qin> Chotaz: Specific content or everything?
<Viking667> brb...
<Bing0> didnt play enough to make an opinion.. i will say when i did dabble the forums were alright tho.. this was 2 years? ago
<jordy> I just remember hearing people talk smack at it a lot back when
<KyleB> What does this part of a command do: -s /bin/false
<Bing0> KyleB, ????
<jordy> not for ps3 but on a ppc mac in general
<Bing0> jordy, no opinion.
<Chotaz> qin, if possible
<crackguy> how can I synchronise date/time of my unix box with an NTP like ntp.ubuntu.com
<jordy> this though in defense was back when ppc was all mac ran
<Bing0> jordy, and i regret, i threw out about 5 clamshell macs not knowing back then they could run that port of linux
<celthunder> KyleB: set's the shell to /bin/false (disables shell access essentially)
<Bing0> crackguy, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/sync-your-system-clock-with-internet-time-servers-in-ubuntu/
<jordy> I got this system for free and I have to admit Ive always been a fan of breathing new life in older systems but this one has been a bit more than I usually deal with
<Bing0> jordy, i hear ya,... im the same way but you have to draw a line sometimes... trust me :P
<Marezz>  Can someone check this log? I think my ati driver is freaking out. output from pmap -d 1571, http://pastebin.com/KD7Muhcx
<qin> Chotaz: Deluge support autoadd, so all you need to do it to grab torrents and save in specific place, curl and bit of perl should do, but there is many stuff for ftorrent and specific trackers.
<yoshie> Ubuntu, need help with a program to take a blue ray Movie file and put it on a regular DVD
<crackguy> Bing0 thanks, I was looking for a unix (command based) solution
<KyleB> Celthunder: What does disabaling shell access do?
<Bing0> crackguy, im sure you can do via shell, but that's a start
<jordy> well maybe Ill deal with debian and see if that does me any good, being ubuntu under the hood is pretty much the same as far as I understand it
<jordy> but Im pretty sure its a official debian release that has the ppc port
<Bing0> jordy, mostly, check the debian ppc forums too.. read thru them
<Chotaz> qin, i dnt have any coding skills in my resume
<Bing0> lightly, of course
<jordy> I figured the yellowdog system would be good because its never moved past the ppc arch.
<jordy> I just think as far as eye candy it has nothing
<jordy> which is shallow but linux always had some interesting features to keep me interested as far as that goes
<Donnie_Darko21> we all need to donate to linux
<jordy> but now the new release is out and Im wondering if I upgraded my ubuntu it might break the whole thing being its a hacked release I have on here at the moment
<qin> Chotaz: http://goo.gl/sEr1X http://goo.gl/nImbE
<jordy> the hacked copy was all I could run to get 10.10 on here but I didnt look far enough in I think I got excited and started installing
<jordy> so with that being said do you guys have any opinion in if I should try the yellowdog or debian release
<Donnie_Darko21> what is hacked?
<yoshie> Ubuntu, need help with a program to take a blue ray Movie file and put it on a regular DVD
<jordy> my 10.10, its been modified to run on ppc
<Donnie_Darko21> ok
<jordy> Im just leaning on debian because they have a mint skin and I dont know if you guys ever ran linux mint but its slick shit
<psycho_oreos> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jordy> but as I stated yellowdog has never been built for anything BUT ppc
<Donnie_Darko21> to run ubuntu u must have at least 1 gb ram
<Donnie_Darko21> 11.04
<qin> jordy: I think gentoo have goot ppc support
<qin> *good
<KyleB> What does creating a user without shell access do?
<jordy> isnt gentoo really technical to install though
<Chotaz> qin, those seem to not-user friendly solutions, thanks for the suggestion tho, I found out about flexget, has its own deluge plugin and all
<jordy> seems like it was really intense last time I wanted to run it
<qin> Chotaz: Noted, thanks for tip
<qin> jordy: I guess, similar to alternative installer of ubuntu.
<bsmith093> im trying to decrypt some email sent to me and enigmail keeps giving me the error secret key not available
<hiexpo> i have a good ? how may i block port 631 except when i want to run ipp
<semarjt> pfifo sudo apt-get autoremove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Donnie_Darko21> to run xubuntu u need 126 ram :)
<semarjt> fixed it for me
<Bite> I have a read-only program on a cd badly made in macromedia flash,
<josefig> Where is the xorg.conf in 11.04 ?
<jordy> well thanks dudes for that Im gonna go figure out something
<Bite> And I can't chmod +x it to run it using wine.
<Bite> How can I mark the .exe as executable despite it being read-only?
<pfifo> semarjt, odd, that should be blacklisted
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  I've got a Dell Optiplex GX620 running through a KVM, that I can't get Ubuntu 11.04 to give me a decent resolution on.  I'm assuming it can't tell what monitor i'm using because of the KVM.  Isn't there a way to tell Ubuntu to just use a higher resolution anyway?
<Jordan_U> Cajun_Lan_Man: How are you starting KVM?
<angheloko> hi all, has anybody tried using wicd-cli to connect to a wifi? i can't seem to see how to pass the key/passphrase
<Kriket> there should be a command that lets you change your res manually. don't remember off the top of my head
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Jordan_U: sorry, i don't understand the question.  It's a little box that allows me to share a single keyboard/video/monitor input.
<Jordan_U> Bite: Copy it somewhere else, change the mount options for the filesystem it's on, or use "wine /path/to/file.exe" from a terminal to run it despite it not being executable.
<Jordan_U> Cajun_Lan_Man: I thought you meant Kernel Virtual Machine :)
<rewati> hi there i upgrded to 11.04 now i can loging to gnome but i can login in comand prompt. gdm screen is returning again and again
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Jordan_U: haha nope.  Not quite that advanced yet.
<Germanaz0> hello everybody, I'm getting a kernel panic, before the grub2 installation on ubuntu 11.04
<n-iCe> what does this do? sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M
<Germanaz0> I'm installing from USB to PC
<Kriket> never used kvm, vmware seems to suite my needs
<Jordan_U> rewati: Have you tried using the Ubuntu Classic session?
<Germanaz0> The ubuntu installation, dies after the apt get configuration
<rewati> Jordan_U what is classic session i went to terminal and i was able to login
<yoshie> Ubuntu, need help with a program to take a blue ray Movie file and put it on a regular DVD
<Jordan_U> n-iCe: Changes the maximum transfer rate of your wireless card to 11MiB/second.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I just wish Ubuntu had a "Trust me, I know what I'm doing" button in the monitor preferences window.
<Kriket> so long as your blue ray disc can read in your player or it's an image any 3rd party program should be able to help you with that
<p_res> yoshie: good luck with that. afaik linux has shocking support for br media.
<n-iCe> Jordan_U: how can I know which number to set in there
<Jordan_U> n-iCe: Why are you tryig to set it at all?
<karley> so, I have to run "sudo modprobe -r b43 ssd" and "sudo modprobe b43" after I boot up .. how do I automate this?
<n-iCe> Jordan_U: I bought an alfa realktek chipset card, but wasn't working since i wrote that command I saw in a tuto works great, but why
<n-iCe> Jordan_U: how can I know my max number there
<Jordan_U> karley: Blacklist ssb.
<Jordan_U> !blacklist | karley
<ubottu> karley: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<rewati> Jordan_U: what is classic session i went to terminal and i was able to login
<josefig> some idea how to improve the battery on a dell inspiron laptop ?
<Jordan_U> rewati: Please explain more clearly what you are trying to do and what happens when you try to do it.
<yoshie> p_res: what do you mean? all im trying to do is take a blue ray movie file and convert it so it will fit on a dvd disk 4.7 gigs
<p_res> josefig: turn screen brightness down and downspin hdd's when possible.
<p_res> yoshie: oh right. what file format is br file in?
<yoshie> p_res: its in .mp4
<p_res> yoshie: just use devede and it should shrink any file you add down to the selected size of 4.7GB for regular dvd-r.
<p_res> yoshie: or 4.4GB effective.
<zeroedout> Hi does anyone know what ubuntu uses/enables to tab complete program parameters?
<josefig> p_res: where can I set that ? I tried with gnome3 power manager applet but the thing is not available hum!
<p_res> zeroedout: isn't that a bash function?
<rewati> Jordan_U: I upgrade to 11.04 after that when i am trying to login then gdm screen is returning again and again and when i enter wrong password it says wrong passwd but when it is right it simply returns to gdm screen. When I try to login through console then i am able to login
<yoshie> p_res: ok and devede can be found in maybe the package manager?
<p_res> josefig: in power management for hdd's. screen brightness use hardware setting on the lappy.
<p_res> yoshie: sudo apt-get install devede
<zeroedout> p_res: maybe, but it's not enabled by default on lighter distributions.... is it just something I set in .profile?
<josefig> p_res: is there something I can do at kernel level ?
<p_res> yoshie: in default repos. no requirement to add third party.
<p_res> josefig: not too sure about that.
<Jordan_U> rewati: OK. I think that Unity is crashing. Try using the classic session instead to confirm that theory.
<p_res> brb all.
<Jordan_U> !classic | rewati
<ubottu> rewati: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<josefig> p_res: thank you.
<Magnusson> anyone really good with configuring audio? trying to figure out my microphone and i'm guessing phonon is the culprit?
<cody> exit
<p_res> back now.
<rewati> Jordan_U: oh great it worked thanks but what can i do to get the unity to work
<rewati> ??
<yoshie> p_res: ok got it, thank you :)
<p_res> yoshie: great!
<Jordan_U> rewati: What graphics card do you have?
<p_res> have fun.
<graingert> ubuntu has frozen on installing gconf2
<rubenjr> can you guys help? i installled playonlinux and downloaded midnight club 2 and it wont let me play
<rewati> Jordan_U: simple intel 9300 i am not sure
<Jordan_U> !wine | rubenjr
<ubottu> rubenjr: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<p_res> check the winehq db first.
<DreamLauncher> anyone familiar with this error .. Enlightenment cannot setup randr wrapping.
<p_res> terrible game though. lol
<Jordan_U> rewati: What is the output of "lspci | grep VGA"? (if it's more than one line use pastebin).
<rubenjr> p_res hey
<p_res> hey.
<rubenjr> r u from usa?
<p_res> what's up?
<p_res> nope.
<p_res> why?
<rubenjr> just wondering
<Kevin001111> anyone here have expierence with android?
<txh> I could not get control over my wine executed game freezing, so I did Ctrl + c and alt + F4 and it went to a terminal where it asked me to login where I killed the wine app, What do I need to do now to get back to xwindows or gnome??
<rubenjr> cause some guy was telling me how to get my video card drivers and i was asking him for help. yeah well i didi what he said restarted my computer and had to reinstall ubuntu
<rubenjr> i think he hacked me
<Jordan_U> !ot | Kevin001111
<ubottu> Kevin001111: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<p_res> rubenjr: lol. was not me. hacking skills are a little rusty these days.
<phenzen> Hello
<Jordan_U> rubenjr: I doubt that anyone hacked you. At worst someone accidentily gave you bad advice.
<Magnusson> rubenjr>more than likely just some setting messed up leading to your need to reinstall
<phenzen> ?[\0x01]DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on untrusted links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<p_res> Jordan_U: more likely.
<SaladFTW> ?[\0x01]DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<rubenjr> it just brought me to a black window and ubuntu wouldnt load
<rubenjr> Jordan_U r u from usa?
<Jordan_U> rubenjr: Why does that matter?
<txh> help ^
<p_res> rubenjr: just check connection info for x user and you'll get an idea of what country users are from. approx. idea anyway.
<rubenjr> Jordan_U just wonderign if i can add u on here
<txh> how do I get back to a login for xwindows or gnome?
<Jordan_U> rubenjr: IRC doesn't really have a concept of "adding" people.
<p_res> txh: logout.
<rubenjr> i need some friends on here lol
<p_res> Jordan_U: he may have some sort of weird irc client that can save favs or something.
<txh> I want to get on to my currently running session
<rubenjr> i dont know how to use ubuntu
<afeijo> I setup a 30 gb hd file to a new virtualbox 4.0, but ubuntu 11.04 32bits installation tells me that I need 4.4 gb ???
<rubenjr> i have XChat
<p_res> rubenjr: we're all here to help when we can. ;-)
<Donnie_Darko21> afeijo that is minimum
<afeijo> Donnie_Darko21, 4.4 is minimum, I gave 30
<Donnie_Darko21> so no problem then :) if u r rich in space :)
<afeijo> Donnie_Darko21, but I cannot install ubuntu lol, it is an error! shouldn't, but its here
<Jordan_U> afeijo: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" from within the VM?
<Donnie_Darko21> perharps your kernel situation is not good
<afeijo> Jordan_U, great, I was googling for some command to check if my vdi is there
<Donnie_Darko21> how many kernels u have?
<afeijo> Jordan_U, empty! :p I've done something wrong with vboxmanage
<afeijo> Donnie_Darko21, was the kernels question for me?
<Donnie_Darko21> if u upgrade kernels sometimes virtualbox  cant work correct
<afeijo> Donnie_Darko21, its all brand new
<Donnie_Darko21> :)
<Donnie_Darko21> then whats the output of virtualbox?
<rubenjr> i dont even know how to check if i have the right video card drivers
<rubenjr> installed
<pylix> i didn't have b43fwcutter or broadcom sta common installed
<Ubuntu_Kevin> I have having trouble installing Java JDK 6 through the ubuntu software manager, I need it so i can setup ADB for my Android
<p_res> rubenjr: if unity is working all good then you're all good.
<Bing0> reuteras, system, administration, restricted drivers.. check there
<pylix> but my wireless worked fine before natty
<p_res> it'll kick up if it doesn't like your drivers.
<Ubuntu_Kevin> gf
<txh> nobody knows here hoow I can load back into gnome classic on ubuntu from the terminal and get back to my running session?
<rubenjr> p_res whats unity
<p_res> omg. default desktop gui for 11.04 release.
<p_res> that what you use?
<txh> yes
<rubenjr> games dont work on here =[
<txh> yeea there very slow on ubuntu unity
<Jordan_U> txh: ctrl+alt+f7 (or F8 or higher).
<rubenjr> games dont work on ubuntu. why?
<rubenjr> wine doesnt work to good either
<txh> it is compiz and default unity destop, use classic pannel its much faster
<p_res> rubenjr: simple, games are not developed to work on linux.
<DreamLauncher> anyone ever heard of an error like this one. Enlightenment cannot setup randr wrapping. I have not been able to find any info on this specific message
<p_res> DreamLauncher: i seem to remember that same message many years ago when i used to use enlightenment. i used to ignore it as it never seemed to affect system performance of any kind.
<jmcantrell_> so, i'm playing around with the xsession files in gdm. why is it that normally when the session is the default, gnome-session --session=ubuntu has the profile as unity, but when i execute it myself, the profile is "default"
<p_res> i also remember not being able to find any information on it too.
<DreamLauncher> enlightenment won't load because of that message  for me
<p_res> oh ok. i had it during system usage.
<p_res> assuming it's the same message. perhaps not.
<Ubuntu_Kevin> can someone PM that can help me install Java JDK 6?
<DreamLauncher> p_res: I think that it may be a missing package just not sure what package it could be
<p_res> DreamLauncher: yeah I dunno mate.
<Ubuntu_Kevin> Why does my time get set back three hours every time i reset my computer even though i edit it to the correct time?
<p_res> that's the main problem with enlightenment, due to the small userbase, there doesn't seem to be any gurus out there.
<armence__> Hello all. Sound stopped working today for me. When I reach the login screen, I get the welcome sound normally. But as soon as I log on, I cannot hear any sound. Yesterday, I removed both my wife and I from the audio group and called sudo alsa force-reload and the sound worked perfectly fine at least for that session.
<trololo> my menu bar, launch bar, and window borders disappeared. Alt-F2 and Alt-Tab stopped working. How do I get all of them back?
<Ubuntu_Kevin> most likely because the settings werent applied until a reboot
<p_res> armence__: sure it's ont mute?
<Ubuntu_Kevin> just revert your settings back and everything should be fine
<jmcantrell_> so, i'm playing around with the xsession files in gdm. why is it that normally when the session is the default, gnome-session --session=ubuntu has the profile as unity, but when i execute it myself, the profile is "default"
<semitones> what to you call the top bar in natty?
<armence__> p_res, Nope. Not on mute unless there is a special mute button I didn't hear about
<trololo> how do I revert ALL of my settings for everything to the defaults?
<mynotes> how do i know if the bluetooth connection on my machine can receive files?
<p_res> armence__: lol, only in desktop panel.
<mynotes> i'm using ubuntu10.10
<armence__> p_res: Nope
<p_res> ok.
<p_res> lucky for me i don't use ubuntu for audio, so i'm no expert when it comes to audio issues. sorry.
<trololo> All of my window borders and the launcher bars and window selection bar disappeared when I switched from "desktop wall" to "rotate cube" in the compiz config. How do I get everything back? I'm willing to reset my stuff to the defaults, if I just knew how
<p_res> trololo: same result when relogin?
<trololo> p_res: and reboot, yeah
<p_res> trololo: you'd probably have to delete unity config directory in your /home i'd imagine.
<p_res> only a guess though.
<p3d0bear> what does 11.04 server edition have that 10.10 didn't?
<MishaFashionista> Hello everyone
<trololo> p_res: I can't find a unity or .unity in my /home or ~/
<MishaFashionista> Anyone here?
<nit-wit> MishaFashionista, whats the problem?
<p_res> trololo: gnome had config files and directories. i just assumed unity would have too. sorry for bum-steer.
<MishaFashionista> Nothing, I actually just fixed a problem
<p_res> trololo: i'm in windows atm so i can't poke around my own system.
<MishaFashionista> If anyone has any issues with ati card and gets a blank screen after grub
<MishaFashionista> All you have to do is install the 11.5 driver from amd
<nit-wit> a well dressed fix I assume.;)
<garrett__> A buddy of mine is on the road in europe, and would like to be able to VPN back through a more secure internet connection.  Any chance there are some packages more straight-forward than a full-blown VPN/NAT setup?
<p3d0bear> I"d like to setup a tor proxy so I can get lots of pictures... anyone can help?
<p_res> MishaFashionista: i use amd card. no issues here.
<MishaFashionista> Really
<MishaFashionista> I have an envy 14 and I would get a blank screen about 75% of boot ups
<garrett__> And more functional than ssh -D?
<nit-wit> p3d0bear, large data is not apprecated on tor
<MishaFashionista> Oh I forgot to say p_res is your graphics card have switchable graphics?
<trololo> p_res: hm :/. Well, I got my window borders back, but the menu bar's missing and I can't use any keyboard shortcuts
<p_res> MishaFashionista: no.
<p_res> trololo: sorry to hear.
<p_res> :-(
<MishaFashionista> Oh I see, yeah then it must be a problem with 5650 or swithable graphics
<trololo> how do I log out without the menu bar?
<p_res> MishaFashionista: i use an old x1050 and it's fine.
<MishaFashionista> When I installed the proprietary driver sto on previous ubuntu 10.04 the screen had rainbow colors
<p_res> trololo: just reboot.
<trololo> :( okay
<p_res> alt+f4 or similar to get yourself a tty. login and reboot command as root.
<MishaFashionista> What's a good way to blog?
<MishaFashionista> Like I want to create a website
<Jordan_U> trololo: ctrl+alt+F4, login, then "sudo service gdm restart".
<Jordan_U> trololo: Log in with the classic session and re-enable unity in ccsm.
<p_res> sorry my bad. i meant ctrl+alt+f4.
<alphabuild> how can i enable the libboost1.40 packages in synaptic?
<p_res> i always do that...
<amber_> hello is someone here to help?
<amber_> i am having an issue
<sroy2> if you have a question ask it - we will try to help
<sroy2> :)
<DreamLauncher> p_res: having a hard time locating the opengl package, any suggestions?
<p_res> DreamLauncher: what are you trying to do
<p_res> ?
<sroy2> MishaFashionista: look into wordpress if you want to do blogging - its a decent place to start
<angheloko> connecting to wifi via terminal is just mind-blowing, ugh
<MishaFashionista> Ok cool thanks
<DreamLauncher> going through the various packages that are listed as required by enlightenment
<angheloko> i give up
<sroy2> angheloko: dhclient doesn't do the job?
<amber_> ok im trying to use vuze on 11.04 and it has installed and will open although it seems to be getting no internet connection ive done some research and it seems that it has built in antivirus im wondering if that is the problem
<p_res> DreamLauncher: oh right. sorry. can't help there.
<p_res> what's the error message again?
<angheloko> sroy2, i couldnt even get to that part.. im stuck with wpa_supplicant
<amber_> not getting any error msg
<amber_> just doesnt connect
<MishaFashionista> Thanks guys have a good day :)
<amber_> and wen i try to search nothing searches\
<amber_> it doesnt do  anything
<sroy2> angheloko: mmm I'm assuming you have the drivers installed for the card?
<amber_> well i get internet connection with everything else
<amber_> just for vuze it will not connect
<amber_> transmission works fine aswell just no built in search function
<angheloko> yes.. i have a broadcom and i was able to install bcmwl-kernel-source
<angheloko> i was able to scan via iwconfig scan
<amber_> ne ideas?
<n-iCe> I have two wireless card, how do I disable one to stop loading at boot?
<angheloko> sroy2, i just keep on getting a couldn't associate error
<angheloko> n-iCe, /etc/network/interfaces
<sroy2> angheloko: are the ... what are they ... ?brodcom-sda? drivers installed
<amber_> ok i geuss no one has ne help for me
<sroy2> amber_: sorry I don't use vuze, maybe some else here can help though
<n-iCe> angheloko: I use network-manager
<angheloko> sroy2, hmm.. that i am not sure of.. anyway i'm planning on getting a UI with aptoncd, perhaps fluxbox, just so i can config via GUI
<p_res> amber_: port settings all good?
<Tempus_Fugit> how do i get a list of everything installed on my system?
<amber_> yes it was working fine on prev windows vista i just recently switched over
<sroy2> angheloko: I had to install the bcmwl-kernal-source, broadcom-sta-common, and b43-fwcutter packages before I got my broadcom wireless card to work
<sroy2> kernel... can't spell
<p_res> amber_: try a different torrent client to see if it connects also.
<angheloko> sroy2, then you connected via wpa_supplicant?
<angheloko> sroy2, perhaps im missing the drivers then
<amber_> transmission works fine but i like the built in search function on vuze
<html_inprogress> hi,, look waht i founD!!  linux on tV !!
<angheloko> n-iCe, try downing the device, eg ifdown [interface] via the terminal
<amber_> does ubuntu 11.04 have built in antivirus?
<html_inprogress> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3u0crR2V5M&NR=1
<Tempus_Fugit> Can anyone tell me how to see a list of everything installed on my system, I am trying to install something yet it says its already installed but i cant find it?
<sroy2> angheloko: I was using a wpa2 network :S
<p_res> amber_: does not need it.
<amber_> im wondering if thats the problem
<p_res> amber_: so no.
<amber_> ok
<bastidrazor> !clone > Tempus_Fugit
<ubottu> Tempus_Fugit, please see my private message
<p_res> amber_: no, that is not the issue.
<n-iCe> angheloko: I did, but it will load at boot
<amber_> i read on the main website from where i downloaded it that it had built in virus protection
<angheloko> sroy2, i am also using wpa2? what did u do next to connect? wicd-cli?
<seidos> p_res: one could say MOTU is the "built in antivirus"
<bastidrazor> Tempus_Fugit: the file ~/my-packages will be a list of every package installed.
<p_res> seidos: true! lol
<n-iCe> angheloko: I want something like turning off a wireless switch that in this case I dn't have
<Iraqi> Time update showing error also when trying install new package show this error : http://www12.0zz0.com/2011/05/14/18/534753353.png how fix it?
<sroy2> angheloko: I was using a gui so it did pretty much everything for me but I'll back out to the command line to figure it out
<seidos> amber_: so, it could be said that it has "built in anti-virus"
<angheloko> n-iCe, yeah, that will load on reboot.. can you see what /etc/network/interfaces contain?
<amber_> ok is there any way to configure that or do you really think that has nothing to do with it ive done sooooooooooo much research on this and cannot figure out why vuze wont get connection
<p_res> amber_: got a link for that? curious to see it.
<amber_> yes yes yes
<bastidrazor> Iraqi: intrepid has reached EOL.
<bastidrazor> !eol > Iraqi
<ubottu> Iraqi, please see my private message
<p_res> amber_: try another client. transmission is installed by default. try that and see if it connects.
<qin> n-iCe: rfkill to swich off one of cards
<angheloko> n-iCe, do you know the driver of the other wireless?
<Iraqi> bastidrazor: thanks
<amber_> it does but i like built in search function on vuze it makes things so much easier
<amber_> any other clients w similar built in search functions?
<ezrafree> hello
<bastidrazor> Iraqi: you're welcome.
<ezrafree> can anyone tell me how i can "cd /var/spool/cron/crontabs/"
<bastidrazor> wc 8
<ezrafree> when i try sudo i am told i don't have permissions
<bastidrazor> Tempus_Fugit: keep things in this channel please.
<rww> ezrafree: It's not readable by normal users. You'll probably want to do something like "sudo -i" first
<p_res> perhaps vuze has a support forum you could try.
<p_res> amber_:
<amber_> does any other torrent clients have built in search functions similar to vuze's?
<sroy2> sudo su ?
<ezrafree> rww: ah, thanks
<angheloko> sroy2, yeah.. i;m planning on getting a gui.. i just thought i could do it via term.. my linux skills is weak
<p_res> amber_: also might be worth reading this while you're at it. http://tinyurl.com/292e9g7
<Iraqi> su sudo -i"
<Tempus_Fugit> bastidrazor: I am trying to find appinventor on my machine and says its installed yet cant find it anywhere?
<rww> Iraqi: ... no.
<sroy2> angheloko: nah its always good to do it from the command line
<Iraqi> rww: must be root I think first
<sroy2> angheloko: I would try something like sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "networkid" key "password"
<ezrafree> is there a way to set up backups of a directory in ubuntu?
<angheloko> sroy2, i rem doing that alr... i'll try again
<html_inprogress> Tempus_Fugit, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SPv3pL-N5g  here u go
<ezrafree> like from one drive to another, to make like a "mirror" of the files?
<qin> ezrafree: cp ?
<Iraqi> rww: what about this error when booting show this error : /init: line 3: can't open /dev .........also buffer I/0 error device sr0. logical block and will do that like flood just number will change to high
<Iraqi> rww: Are you there out?
<bastidrazor> Tempus_Fugit: how did you install appinventor as it is not in any default repository?
<Iraqi> or out*
<qin> ezrafree: Or better rsync
<sroy2> ezrafree: cp -r ./* /newdir ?
<rww> Iraqi: intrepid, which it appears you're using, is not supported in #ubuntu.
<ezrafree> well i did it using rsync, i thought, but now i can't find it in my crontab -l
<Iraqi> rww ;-) it's new v
<adam61> i want to remove pulseaudio because i think it's conflicting with alsa, which i need, but synaptic says it needs to remove indicator-sound and ubuntu-desktop (among others). do i need either of these? i'm very hesitant to remove anything after the last time caused me to have to reinstall ubuntu. any help greatly appreciated
<ezrafree> i want to undo the backup but now i can't find it =/
<Iraqi> rww: why I'm bad luck every new version ;-) :D
<Tempus_Fugit> bastidrazor: there are 2 ways I could do it, one is by downloading the package from google then using either archive manager or ubuntu software center to install
<qin> ezrafree: Each user have own crontab (sudo crontab -e != crontab -e)
<amber_> does anybody here have any experience with handling vuze problems on 11.04?
<Iraqi> amber_: why do not download utorrent it's very faster and simple
<amber_> i like built in search function on vuze
<Iraqi> Vuze is need java must have java
<p_res> Iraqi: give up. i tried suggesting other clients.
<html_inprogress> amber_,  just say it, even if i dont know i still  would try
<p_res> i got nowhere.
<Tempus_Fugit> bastidrazor: or the site says the use terminal and navigate to the folder where the .deb file is and use a cl install
<Iraqi> rww: You didn't answer my question where is my error?
<amber_> vuze installed correctly opens fine but will not load anything that usses the internet including home page of vuze or search function does not give me ne errors and is even able to do a speed test but even dumping a downloaded torrent form a browser in it yields nothing it simply seems to have to network functionality
<Iraqi> rww: Can I private you?
<amber_> no*
<Iraqi> amber_: did you tried with other file torrent not same?
<amber_> yes\
<Iraqi> some time tracker will stop and you not know that
<adam61> Iraqi: how does utorrent compare with transmission? i'm new to ubuntu and had been liking utorrent on windows but transmission is the default on natty and utorrent's nowhere to be seen
<Tempus_Fugit> how do i pastebin an image? i took a screenshot that appinventor is in spm
<Iraqi> amber_: you installed Vuze or downloaded portable?
<ezrafree> is it possible in ubuntu to password protect a certain directory?
<amber_> its nativily installed
<qin> !paste | Tempus_Fugit
<ubottu> Tempus_Fugit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Iraqi> amber_: download portable it's better then installing Vuze
<amber_> like thru wine?
<Iraqi> no no
<amber_> how?
<Iraqi> download Vuze portable for linux
<lighta> adam61, transmission is nice ! I like the way it's simple
<amber_> ok just search vuze portable on google?
<tensorpudding> adam61: uTorrent is Windows-only, Transmission is the default available client for Ubuntu, but there are others available.
<Iraqi> I think in link dev of azuraz you can download it
<lolzer> hi i have Syntek USB 2.0 UVC PC Camera and its not taking pictures after i upgraded to 11.04
<lolzer> hi i have Syntek USB 2.0 UVC PC Camera and its not taking pictures after i upgraded to 11.04
<adam61> lighta, ya i think i kind of like it too just not used to it yet i guess
<tensorpudding> adam61: if you want a UI somewhat similar to uTorrent, there is Deluge.
<Iraqi> rww: rww
<p_res> vuze is bloated slow rubbish. it's beyond me why anyone insists on using it these days when there are much better alternatives.
<iflema> amber_: transmission is fine.. the default torrents app... you even get treated like a king with 0 seeding/upload
<Iraqi> I have deal with you rww believe me ;-)
<adam61> tensorpudding, i was able to get utorrent for ubuntu11 on my last install. haven't tried looking for it again and i forget where i got it
<tensorpudding> adam61: it must have been emulated through Wine then.
<Iraqi> Who is team or admin of ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> adam61: you can run some Windows programs that way
<Tempus_Fugit> bastidrazor:  here is the image i just saved http://imagebin.org/153643
<adam61> tensorpudding: ah, that sounds right. are there drawbacks to doing that?
<tensorpudding> adam61: well, they don't always work
<angheloko> sroy2, the password is the plain password yes?
<lolzer> hi i have Syntek USB 2.0 UVC PC Camera and its not taking pictures after i upgraded to 11.04
<adam61> tensorpudding: on an unrelated note, i was wondering if you know about removing pulseaudio.. if it's safe, proper way to go about it etc
<tensorpudding> adam61: probably a bad idea. why do you want to do it?
<bastidrazor> Tempus_Fugit: possibly you shoudl go to the website it suggests in the description.
<bastidrazor> Tempus_Fugit: notice it says 'Used in conjuction with...' meaning there is another application needed.
<lolzer>  tensorpudding  i have Syntek USB 2.0 UVC PC Camera and its not taking pictures after i upgraded to 11.04... can you please help me out??
<bernie_> I have Wubi installed and am trying to get ubuntu to bypass the GRUB menu. Any ideas?
<adam61> tensorpudding: i think it's conflicting with alsa.. i've found countless threads on it, but they all suggest removing by command line, which i am not familiar with and am not confident at all doing. synaptic says that for it to remove pulseaudio it would need to remove indicator-sound and ubuntu-desktop. do u know if either of these are crucial or not?
<tensorpudding> adam61: you don't want to remove pulseaudio, and it doesn't conflict with alsa
<tensorpudding> adam61: in all likelihood you're using alsa already
<Tempus_Fugit> bastidrazor:  could you try installing this and see if you can get the actual program to open and if so where you found it??.. http://appinventor.googlelabs.com/learn/setup/#setupComputer
<adam61> tensorpudding: ok, i appreciate that side of it.. i've found tonnes of people though who have done it and said it works much better because it no longer conflicts with other soundservers. i am using alsa but it's not exclusive across all applications and therefore i'm getting a lot of interruptions and freezing
<Jordan_U> dickledildodius: Please chose a more apropriate nick.
<tensorpudding> adam61: what do you mean when you say you're "using alsa'
<Tempus_Fugit> bastidrazor: btw I am running Natty
<adam61> tensorpudding: i mean i have installed the alsa firmware. it was a required step in initializing my tascam us122 audio interface
<tensorpudding> adam61: which instructions were you following?
<tensorpudding> adam61: the problem is that there's lots of instructions all over the place that conflict with various things, even instructions written for old versions of ubuntu
<lolzer> hi i have Syntek USB 2.0 UVC PC Camera and its not taking pictures after i upgraded to 11.04 ... can anyone here please help me out<lolzer> was wondering if libml.so.2.1 would be the problem .. i used the opencv with it but now it says it is missing the shared library "libml.so.2.1"
<Jordan_U> adam61: What program are you having problems with specifically?
<adam61> tensorpudding: i used the instructions on the ubuntu forums. i think they were for an older release, but they worked when nothing else did
<pixxi451> trying to install ubuntu using wubi on WinXP but keep freezing up in the middle of the iso file download, even after I tell Windows Firewall to unblock the program that's downloading it
<adam61> Jordan_U: just a lot of interruptions and freezing with my sound, especially when i run more than one application
<adam61> it's a lot better now than it was but still issues
<Jordan_U> adam61: Can you give some examples of applications?
<pixxi451> can someone help me please?
<lolzer> hi i have Syntek USB 2.0 UVC PC Camera and its not taking pictures after i upgraded to 11.04 ... can anyone here please help me out.... was wondering if libml.so.2.1 would be the problem .. i used the opencv with it but now it says it is missing the shared library "libml.so.2.1"
<adam61> Jordan_U: just little things even like opening my music folder causes audacious to just stop.. same with opening system settings, internet etc
<kb3gtn> oO
<chef4> Dude
<aauthor> Hey everyone.  I just got a used laptop (e6500) from my mate.  Whenever it goes to sleep the screen turns white instead of off.  Any idea how I could got about troubleshooting this one?
<bastidrazor> Tempus_Fugit: it is web based. everything is run from your web browser.
<aauthor> *Dell Latitude (e6500)
<adam61> Jordan_U: lots of threads i found had ppl complaining of similar conflicts caused by pulseaudio and they said that it was cured with a purging of it. i want to do this but don't know cli at all and synaptic says that to remove it itneeds to also remove ubuntu-desktop, which i don't know but it sounds important lol
<chef4> vbxc
<bastidrazor> Tempus_Fugit: http://appinventor.googlelabs.com/learn/setup/setuplinux.html  read the bottom 'Next Steps'
<chef4> dude
<Tempus_Fugit> bastidrazor: really??....then why would it say you need to install it?
<chef4> cannnot send to channel
<chef4> I want to join chat channel
<Jordan_U> chef4: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<chef4> NO
<chef4> I support UBuntu 5
<chef4> and 6
<Gskellig> does anyone have experience with nvidia hybrid drivers on ubuntu/linux?
<chef4> yeah you go to update drivers
<rww> chef4: Which channel can't you send to?
<Gskellig> hybrid drivers
<Gskellig> they're a bit more difficult
<Gskellig> actually they're a LOT more difficult
<chef4> hybrid what does it run o gas
<Jordan_U> Gskellig: GPU switching is not very well supported currently, and not at all with proprietary drivers.
<chef4> #defocus
<Gskellig> I'm aware. I'm just trying to get both graphics cards working at different times
<pixxi451> I can't install Ubuntu on my hd using Wubi on WinXP, it keeps freezing up in the middle of the iso file download, even after I tell Windows Firewall to unblock the program
<Gskellig> I'd like to be able to use the nvidia card when I want it, even if it requries some terminal commands and a reboot
<Gskellig> and the intel one when I want it
<angheloko> im trying to connect via wpa_supplicant but its giving me Device or resource busy; Association request to the driver failed... any ideas?
 * jgould thinks that Gskellig has a Mac
<chef4> Gskellig what versino of ubuntu you using?
<Gskellig> ASUS UL30VT actually
<Gskellig> 11.04
<jgould> oh
<adam61> Jordan_U: do you know if ubuntu-desktop is a crucial file or not?
<Jordan_U> chef4: From their channel topic: http://blog.freenode.net/?p=87 .
<pixxi451> can someone help me with this one please?
<Jordan_U> adam61: ubuntu-deskop is not crucial, but I don't recommend removing pulseaudio.
<Gskellig> I successfully installed a kernel module to disable the nvidia card, but I'm having trouble re-enabling it
<tensorpudding> adam61: pulseaudio can work with alsa, i'm pretty sure it runs on top of alsa usually
<chef4> pixxxi451: why dont you download it than install it
<pixxi451> it keeps freezing in the middle of the iso file download chef4
<adam61> Jordan_U: why don't you recommend removing it if alsa can handle all the same stuff? just curious cause i really have an itch to remove it, especially after reading hours worth of ppl saying it helped them
<chef4> pixxi451 are you trying to do a dual boot or something?
<seidos> Gskellig: installed a kernel module to disable another one?  sounds dangerous.  have you considered blacklist.conf?
<Jordan_U> adam61: alsa alone *can't* do everything that pulseaudio can do.
<pixxi451> yeah chef4
<Gskellig> seidos, it was a tested module that lots of people with the UL*0VT laptops were using to disable the nvidia card
<Gskellig> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1366605
<chef4> pixxi451: if you cant downlooad linux you have other issues
<Gskellig> they compiled it into a .deb package
<adam61> Jordan_U: what can't it do though? if i come across something i need it for i can just reinstall it can't i?
<tensorpudding> adam61: the issue seems to be tascam's proprietary firmware
<chef4> there are tons of mirrors
<chef4> shoe a nother mirrpos
<pixxi451> chef4: I keep getting this message that Windows Firewall is blocking the iso file from being downloaded, I click on the link to unblock it, and then the program just hangs there like forever, until I click on 'cancel'
<chef4> disable you firewall
<adam61> tensorpudding: ok, what does that imply?
<pixxi451> how do I do that chef4? :(
<claytonarvixe> ok, I just added the entry in resolv.conf but nothing is still resolving on the server.
<adam61> tensorpudding: is it a conflict do you think?
<pixxi451> sorry I'm kindof a firewall newbie.
<chef4> are you running windows?
<pixxi451> yeah chef4 winXP
<widewake> hi, could anyone help me with something that is probably simple? Im a bit noobish.. Maybe add me on thatguy1900@yahoo.com
<jgould> pixxi451: having never used wubi, can you manually download the ISO and tell Wubi where it's located on the hard drive?
<pixxi451> what do I do, go into Ctrl Panel?
<ynual> hello all
<chef4> pixxi451 ok to disable windows firewall you have to go into control panel --> windows firewall --> off
<widewake> hi
<pixxi451> ahhhh I see, that shouldn't be too hard
<pixxi451> thanx chef4
<chef4> pixxi451: if you have other antivirus software disable that tolo
<tensorpudding> adam61: i'm not sure, i think pulseaudio ought to be able to defer to alsa, but i'm not sure how to configure that
<chef4> pixxi451: rememeber to turn it back on after you done download a
<adam61> tensorpudding: do you also advise not removing pulseaudio? i'm curious because if i need it, i could just reinstall it couldn't i?
<bullgard4> man mysql: "For more information, please refer to the MySQL Reference Manual, which may already be installed locally." How can I check if the »MySQL Reference Manual« is installed locally?
<pixxi451> ok chef4, I'll shut down all windows except the wubi window
<pixxi451> thanx 4 the help!  Blessed Be everyone!
<widewake> could somebody help me please? im trying to do something that involves the terminal and i cant figure it out
<jamiewan> ! ask | widewake
<ubottu> widewake: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ali1> Network Manager applet I've deleted and not add to panel. How to be fix?
<widewake> please add me at thatguy1900@yahoo.com
<widewake> k
<angheloko> ali1, run from terminal nm-applet
<chef4> pixxi451: its pretty common to have problem with you firewall when downloading things especially like torrents and stuff
<tensorpudding> adam61: well, removing it will probably cause your sound control things to not work anymore
<adam61> tensorpudding: it doesn't seem to be wanting to defer to alsa, and i can't find out how to configure that, so i'm getting closer to trying a pulseaudio purge
<Jordan_U> adam61: System alert sounds won't work without pulseaudio (IIRC). ALSA alone cannot do: Per application volume control, smarter handling of global volume, smarter handling of buffer sizes to allow low latency and low power usage, network transparency, automatically turning down other applications when you get a VOIP call, ...
<tensorpudding> adam61: losing the ubuntu-desktop package isn't a huge problem, this is a metapackage; not having it means that you removed something that came in the original ubuntu-desktop group
<adam61> Jordan_U: cool, thanks. all of those things i don't really care about so i should be ok to remove then?
<Jordan_U> adam61: Things may also break.
<ratchet132> Hi
<adam61> tensorpudding: Jordan_U: i'm torn! i really want to delete it but u guys are convincing me not to. how else could i resolve my problems do u think?
<ratchet132> I need help.
<bullgard4> !ask | ratchet132
<ubottu> ratchet132: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ratchet132> I'm a noob, trying to install from usb and my install hangs on the syslinux screen.
<ali1> angheloko: ** (nm-applet:7710): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<widewake> when terminal asks " Got root"  i enter the root and nothing happens, any idea?
<bastidrazor> widewake: use 'sudo -i'
<dari> [ctcp(Dave2)] TIME
<widewake> ok
<chef4> hello
<chef4> why cant i talk in defocus
<Jordan_U> adam61: Try booting from a liveCD and see if you can reproduce the problem. If you can, then try removing pulseaudio in the liveCD session and see if it fixes the problem. If it does, then ask in #pulseaudio if they have any ideas for how better to fix the problem and if they don't then remove pulseaudio.
<qin> widewake: That mostly means: run sudo command , not only command
<chef4> what is another chat chanel beside defocus
<widewake> hm nothing, just enters in below
<rww> chef4: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not #defocus support.
<rww> chef4: #ubuntu-offtopic
<adam61> Jordan_U: that's a great suggestion. i'll give it a try. thanks!
<Jordan_U> adam61: You're welcome.
<qin> bastidrazor: It is sadistic to give root to clueless person.
<angheloko> ali1, then perhaps its already running... can you add "notification area" in your panel? (right-click panel -> add to panel -> search for notification area)
<ratchet132> I'm trying to install the latest version of Ubuntu via usb and I get stuck at the syslinux screen and can't do anything :S
<widewake> before when i gave root something happend, now it does not
<qin> widewake: What command did you try to run?
<Jordan_U> ratchet132: How did you make the USB drive?
<ratchet132> Fat32 formated and the files on it were put on it via the usb utility on the .iso file.
<widewake> im trying to install a keylogger on my computer, its been hard
<widewake> atleast for me
<qin> widewake: From google.code?
<mr_strigiformes> I got a good one. I tried to install the new Ubuntu on my lenovo (was previously running backtrack 5) and about 90% of the way through the install the installer crapped the bed. Now when I try to boot the computer (with a boot disk mind you) both the backtrack and the Ubuntu live cds just start running segmentation faults and are completely unable to mount the hard disk.
<tensorpudding> adam61: did you configure alsa? does it see your card?
<widewake> when terminal gives you thoe options of  ^1  ^2 ^3 menu read exit so on, how do i enter the command? to either read that file or exit?
<tensorpudding> adam61: you might be able to get pulse to use the alsa device you specify manually by editing the config file
<tensorpudding> adam61: though there might be issues
<HarrowedAU> Anyone experiencing mouse click location problems after the machien goes to sleep?  Unity has the click location right, but anything else it's clicking much lower?
<widewake> if you meant me qin, im using logkeys
<qin> widewake: ^1 would mean Ctrl-1
<widewake> doh
<widewake> ty
<nit-wit> mr_strigiformes, you sure your getting the cd's tp boot
<mr_strigiformes> Yes
<bullgard4> man mysql: "For more information, please refer to the MySQL Reference Manual, which may already be installed locally." How can I check if the »MySQL Reference Manual« is installed locally?
<nit-wit> sounds like the botched hd
<HarrowedAU> Run Gparted Live CD and delete partitions
<mr_strigiformes> With BT5 you have the option to boot in "stealth" mode. No hard disk no swap. This doesn't even work.
<nit-wit> mr_strigiformes, okay your call.;)
<ratchet132> So, anyone got an idea for me to try?
<mr_strigiformes> Any ideas?
<nit-wit> ratchet132, use unetbootin
<ratchet132> Link?
<nit-wit> hold on
<adam61> tensorpudding: great idea, how would i configure that file?
<tensorpudding> adam61: well, first i'd need to see how you configured alsa
<nit-wit> ratchet132, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ratchet132> is it easy to install
<qin> mr_strigiformes: bt is not supporded here, and stealth mode is intended for "data recovery", what do you mean it does not work?
<adam61> tensorpudding: how do i find that out?
<lwhalen> hey all, when creating a Natty VM with KVM/libvirt, what's the flag I need to pass to the kernel in order to spawn a serial console so I don't have to VNC into the box?
<tensorpudding> adam61: what were the instructions that you used?
<widewake> heh
<zermet> $10 dollar obey survey http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7FYJH3F sh
<adam61> i'll try to find them just a sec
<widewake> this is what im looking at, i cant get passed tail --follow http://code.google.com/p/logkeys/wiki/Documentation#Usage_how-to
<nit-wit> ratchet132, make sure the ISO is good https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<mr_strigiformes> qin, I mean after attempting an install of the new Ubuntu I can't get anything to boot. To include live discs in safe and stealth mode.
<nit-wit> mr_strigiformes, do you know the per session key prompt for booting another gui here is the deal.
<rww> yay spam.
<m00se> @@
<mr_strigiformes> I can see that grub is loading because I get my boot options. Then when the system attempts to strap up I start getting all kinds of errors, lots of memory realloc errors and tons of debug info scrolling past too fast for me to make heads or tails of it.
<adam61> tensorpudding: found it, here it is (i had to alter step 3): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122
<widewake> could somebody help me install akeylogger please? ive been trying for the last few hours
<widewake> i really would like to install this
<nit-wit> mr_strigiformes, any different with a cd boot?
<mr_strigiformes> That is the CD boot. W/O CD i just get a blank screen with a flashing underline
<tensorpudding> adam61: okay, what do you get when you run cat /proc/asound/cards? can you pastebin it?
<nit-wit> mr_strigiformes, you bypassing the cd no grub menu on the cd.
<qin> widewake: Just of curiosity, what is purpose of it?
<mr_strigiformes> I switched out the disks
<mr_strigiformes> Using BT5 to get a grub menu
<mr_strigiformes> Ubuntu just CD locks straight of the bat.
<widewake> just to keep things logged, maybe more. but especialy because i allmost got locked out of my emails yesterday
<widewake> and to spy on myself
<adam61> tensorpudding: sure: http://pastebin.com/Ej5NfKtj
<nit-wit> mr_strigiformes, if you get a grub menu your disc isn't being read.
<qin> widewake: can you give me linky to source?
<tensorpudding> adam61: okay
<widewake> pleaase
<widewake> yes
<mr_strigiformes> No, The grub menu is on Back Track 5 Disk.
<widewake> http://code.google.com/p/logkeys/downloads/list
<mr_strigiformes> Gives an option for booting no swap, no hd. I am just saying that even that doesn't work.
<widewake> latest version
<tensorpudding> adam61: now, can you install the PulseAudio manager?
<nit-wit> mr_strigiformes, I didn't know that, what about the Ubuntu what happens then?
<tensorpudding> adam61: this tool allows you to browse the internal config of pulseaudio more easily
<qin> widewake: ok, moment and priv, since it is likely to be spam here.
<mr_strigiformes> I get the same errors as with the Back Track 5 disk.
<widewake> k
<tensorpudding> adam61: i want to make sure that the alsa sink for the tascam appear in pulseaudio's config
<nit-wit> mr_strigiformes, a grub menu?
<pereirano> verybody
<mr_strigiformes> No, no grub with the ubuntu.
<mr_strigiformes> It just goes straight for memory realloc failures
<pereirano> hi everybody
<tensorpudding> adam61: it might get confused when you have more than one sound device, and the usb is listed second
<mr_strigiformes> Like I said. It spits out debug code, just so fast I can't read it.
<pereirano> i need information about psi
<nit-wit> mr_strigiformes, doesn't sound the same can you be more specific about booting the Ubuntu.
<pereirano> the programm  email
<adam61> tensorpudding: that sounds very logical.. k it's just about done installing
<mr_strigiformes> Okay, I put in the disk and hit power. Computer gives me a bios splash and then I get the blank screen with a little some symbol equals another symbol at the bottom.
<mr_strigiformes> Then a flashing underscore
<mr_strigiformes> Then a smaller, high def flashing underscore
<mr_strigiformes> then on to the system load screen
<mr_strigiformes> Which sticks for about twenty minutes
<pereirano> i need information about psi
<pereirano> somebody can help me
<mr_strigiformes> If I hit esc I get an error popping up about SDA1 (which is why I thought hard disk fail)
<mr_strigiformes> But then it goes nuts and starts saying it's having segmentation faults, bad memory reads, and realloc failures
<lacrymology> hello
<lacrymology> I have a little problem
<lCH> hi everyone
<lCH> that psi which is an jabber client?
<lacrymology> a little while ago my numpad stopped working
<lacrymology> I can't think of anything I might have done to provoke that
<jamiewan> number lock ???
<Proz01d> noob question.....need to transfer files to my server and from my server. nothing is installed yet... all i have is a web based vnc access.  I'm trying to setup openssh as we speak  but need to get the keys transfered so i can connect..
<lacrymology> asf
<lacrymology> enter works
<nit-wit> mr_strigiformes, Sounds ominous, do you know the keyprompt for the boot from menu past and out of the bios, mine is f12.
<lacrymology> + acts as right click
<lacrymology> wtf?
<tensorpudding> adam61: did it install? you should do alt+f2 then enter paman, which will start the manager
<adam61> tensorpudding: ok cool thanks
<mr_strigiformes> Yeah. I can reboot and use it. You wants me to ensure that I'm booting CD first? I can check to be sure ;)
<zhjawe> Hi,anyone know about the error:Unknow argument quiet when i compile C programme in GCC?
<tensorpudding> adam61: there should be two entries under Sinks in the Devices tab
<nit-wit> mr_strigiformes, no, the bios is not in the eqaution.
<tensorpudding> zhjawe: how are you invoking gcc
<G00053> find -name \*.mp3 and $music when music=(find -name \*.mp3) do not return the same results . can someone tell me what i'm doing wrong ?
<adam61> tensorpudding: it's showing only one under Sinks
<mr_strigiformes> F1 brings up my bios screen. Def. booting the CD
<tensorpudding> adam61: what's the description?
<mr_strigiformes> Is there something here I'm missing?
<bullgard4> man mysql: "For more information, please refer to the MySQL Reference Manual, which may already be installed locally." Wie kann ich ermitteln, ob das »MySQL Reference Manual« schon lokal installiert ist?
<adam61> tensorpudding: "Internal Audio Analog"
<zhjawe> tensorpudding:the command line is "gcc test.c"
<bullgard4> man mysql: "For more information, please refer to the MySQL Reference Manual, which may already be installed locally." How can I check if the »MySQL Reference Manual« is installed locally?
<nit-wit> mr_strigiformes, there is a not in the bios gui where you choose a boot, same list but out of the bios. you use the same technique with a power on and keyprompt to get it mine is f12
<tensorpudding> adam61: okay, it sounds like pulse isn't finding your alsa card
<adam61> tensorpudding: all of the devices are listed as alsa, that's a good sign right
<tensorpudding> adam61: normally it uses udev to detect them, but you can specify it manually by editing /etc/pulse/system.pa i believe
<mr_strigiformes> Hey nit-with, thanks for the help. I gotta run. Hopefully will be able to come around later and catch up with you to let you know if I got it fixed.
<IcemanV9> G00053: try this -> music=`find -name \*.mp3`
<eman99> Hello , simple question. I enter the line “wget -q "http://deb.playonlinux.com/public.gpg" -O - | sudo apt-key add -” into terminal. What does the “-” char in this line do? I know the first “-” dumps the content of the file “ public.gpg” into the std out but why?
<tensorpudding> adam61: actually, default.pa
<zhjawe> tensorpudding:the programme is a simply "Hello world".
<adam61> tensorpudding: ok cool i'll bring that up. thanks again for helping
<LinusT> Natty user here. My Applications menu is open and won't give up focus no matter where I click. Do I have to restart X to escape this?
<adam61> tensorpudding: ok i've got it open; what should i edit?
<_rook> I have some gpg keys for a couple repositories sitting in some files on my hard drive. how do I get the keys out of the files and into apt? just running apt-key add on the files doesn't seem to work
<tensorpudding> zhjawe: that is strange, make sure that gcc points to an actual compiler, try figuring out what version you're using
<rww> eman99: the - after apt-key add means "read from standard input"
<Jordan_U> eman99: In almost all commands that take a filename as an argument '-' stands for stdin.
<G00053> IcemanV9: no such file or directory
<rww> eman99: wget -O - means write to standard output. There's no real "why" to it, it's just convention.
<armence__> Hello all. For some reason when I am logged on as myself the sound works, but if instead I am logged on as my wife, the source does not work. Can anybody help?
<eman99> thanks rrw and jordan_u!!!!
<pixxi451> having problems installing Ubuntu using Wubi on Windows XP, it keeps freezing up in the middle of the iso file download, even when I disabled the firewall and antivirus
<Jordan_U> eman99: You're welcome.
<IcemanV9> G00053: add a specific path to .mp3 files
<eman99> how come when i do "cp someFile -" it copies to another file instead of std out tho?
<Jordan_U> pixxi451: You can download the iso separately and point wubi to it. Why are you using Wubi rather than doing a normal dual boot install?
<rww> eman99: because cp doesn't work that way
<eman99> ahh, so there is no real convention
<eman99> haha, i think too deep into things!
<tensorpudding> adam61: sorry i'm not sure yet what you have to edit
<eman99> thats my problem
<LinusT> eman99: You could 'cat' it to stdout.
<G00053> IcemanV9:  lost me , google keyword ?
<adam61> tensorpudding: that's ok, no rush. i just really appreciate that you're helping
<Jordan_U> eman99: There is a general convention, just not a hard rule.
<eman99> how can i read where it talks about the "-" in wget, i dont think i saw it in the help
<pixxi451> ok Jordan_U, I'll try that :)
<eman99> yes, i use cat all the time
<eman99> ok, gota ya
 * lCH[A] ist jetzt abwesend - Grund : Auto-Away after 10 minutes
<rww> eman99: "`-O FILE' `--output-document=FILE' The documents will not be written to the appropriate files, but all will be concatenated together and  written to FILE.  If `-' is used as FILE, documents will be printed to standard output, disabling link conversion."
<IcemanV9> G00053: for example: find -name /home/ubuntu/Music/\*.mp3
<eman99> dur
<eman99> i hate reading :-p thanks again , i can sleep good tonight
<lwhalen> hey all, when creating a Natty VM with KVM/libvirt, what's the flag I need to pass to the kernel in order to spawn a serial console so I don't have to VNC into the box?
<tensorpudding> adam61: okay, you need to find the line with load-module module-alsa-source
<eman99> how does the "sudo apt-key add -" part work?
<rww> eman99: "add filename: Add a new key to the list of trusted keys. The key is read from filename, or standard input if filename is -."
<chrislu5tic> Hi there. I am using a desktop recorder.. anyone have some advice for a good converter so i can convert ogv to mpg or mpeg etc etc
<tensorpudding> adam61: you need to remove the # in front of it, i think that will make it work
<eman99> hey thanks , will pay closer attention to the doc next time
<tensorpudding> adam61: the device= part specifies which device to use, as numbered by alsa, i think hw:1,0 is right since /proc/asound/cards listed it as number 1
<chrislu5tic> can someone help me convert ogv into mpeg or anything but ogv
<tensorpudding> adam61: after editing you need to restart pulseaudio
<chrislu5tic> ugh ugh
<adam61> tensorpudding: awesome. thank you so much
<tensorpudding> adam61: i'm not sure it will work, it might make pulseaudio not start
<chrislu5tic> Can someone offer me advice about converting ogv into mpeg,
<bullgard4> man mysql: "For more information, please refer to the MySQL Reference Manual, which may already be installed locally." How can I check if the »MySQL Reference Manual« is installed locally?
<nit-wit> chrislu5tic, sound convertor
<eman99> Ok another question, I am using the line “sudo wget http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_maverick.list “ to install . Why does the deb depend on the version of ubuntu ? Why is there always maverick or hardy or natty or whatever. Shouldn't it work on all versions
<nit-wit> chrislu5tic, nice pretty gui.;)
<HarrowedAU> .
<chrislu5tic> nit-wit:  nice pretty gui  is the name of an app ?
<nit-wit> chrislu5tic, sound convertor
<nit-wit> nesds installation
<nit-wit> *needs
<chrislu5tic> sound coverter?
<nit-wit> yes
<chrislu5tic> im not trying to convert sound
<chrislu5tic> im converting video
<nit-wit> handbrake then sorry.;)
<adam61> tensorpudding: how would i change the permissions on that file? sorry newbie here
<_rook> eman99, different versions of ubuntu use different versions of libraries and kernels. it's easier to install packages that are built for specific builds of a distribution.
<tensorpudding> adam61: you should try editing the file by using gksudo gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<tensorpudding> chrislu5tic: you want to do transcoding?
<eman99> that makes sense , thanks
<tensorpudding> chrislu5tic: you might consider arista transcoder
<opera> hello
<chrislu5tic> tensorpudding:  transcoding?  I recorded a video with a desktop recorder.  the format is in ogv.  i just want to convert it into mpeg mpg or something more easy to work with.
<tensorpudding> chrislu5tic: yeah, that's transcoding
<tensorpudding> supports h.264, webm and theora at least
<chrislu5tic> okay...  I will have a look into that... i will be asking questions about it momentarily LOL
<nit-wit> opera, whats up
<quizme> how do u make the computer to automatically log in to an account ?
<tensorpudding> it's mostly used for converting formats for different devices
<tensorpudding> like mobile and psp
<bullgard4> eman99: In Ubuntu programs are often subdivided in modules to make programming easier. modules serve as components for several programs. in a new Ubuntu releas a component may have been changed for example to eliminate an errror. Thus in a new release a program that depends on this component needs to refer to another component (with a different release name and date).
<opera> i want study  on syestem mange of linux,who can tell me what book i may read
<adam61> tensorpudding: ok, got that done. how do i restart pulseaudio?
<G00053> IcemanV9:  n/m your syntax was what i needed just forgot to put echo ..thanks
<lwhalen> when creating a Natty VM with KVM/libvirt, what's the flag I need to pass to the kernel in order to spawn a serial console so I don't have to VNC into the box?
<IcemanV9> G00053: sweet
<nit-wit> quizme, you want to autologin to your computer right.?
<eman99> i see. its to make sure all the differnt versions binary libraries are the right versions
<quizme> nit-wit, yeah like when i boot it up.
<tensorpudding> adam61: one way would be to log out then back in
<adam61> k cool be right back. thank
<_rook> I have gpg keys for a repository in a .gpg file on my computer. running an apt-key add command doesn't seem to import them. anyone know a step I'm missing?
<adam61> s
<quizme> nit-wit i think i found it: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/automatically-login-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-login-screen/
<nit-wit>  cool
<chrislu5tic> tensorpudding: thank you   this app works beautifully very user friendly
<quizme> nit-with thanks
<quizme> nit-wit thanks
<opera> who can recommand me some book on system manage about LINUX?
<quizme> nit-wit (thanks for thinking that i'm cool)
<pixxi451> once I finish downloading the Ubuntu iso file, how do I get Wubi to point to it?
<bullgard4> _rook: Add the repository's address in Synaptic. This will handle the gpg key too.
<_rook> bullgard4, i actually never thought to try that, thank you
<tensorpudding> chrislu5tic: it might actually support other formats than just the ones listed there, but i don't know for sure
<nit-wit> quizme, in our own minds we all are.;)
<quizme> nit-wit lol
<pixxi451> working with a WinXP laptop, how do I get Wubi to point to the Ubuntu iso file once I've downloaded it?
<chrislu5tic> it's all good,  I mostly use a converter on my macbook,   but it would not convert ogv files..  but now it is in mpeg and I can convert to anyformat with my mac,   I actually have the macbuntu theme put in and a bunch of terminal tweaks to make it like a macbook..hahah
<tensorpudding> chrislu5tic: just a word of caution
<chrislu5tic> tensorpudding: word of caution?
<tensorpudding> chrislu5tic: transcoding multiple times causes video and audio degradataion
<chrislu5tic> Ohh
<chrislu5tic> yess.  like an old tape
<chrislu5tic> hahahah
<dementrox> hello from chile
<fiber> Hi... I was playing around with nethogs and for some reason I see a process being run by root with a process name "..2:22-210.45.114.175:53612"... this is slightly troublesome because the IP in that name is in China!  I was wondering if anyone had any ideas how to shed some light on the situation
<tensorpudding> chrislu5tic: all the formats there are lossy, meaning that every time you encode you lose information
<pixxi451> can anyone help me please? :)
<opera> who can help me ,i need an ebook about system manage
<tensorpudding> adam61: does it work?
<chrislu5tic> tensorpussing: wow.. that... sucks..
<glitchd> hey room=)
<chrislu5tic> tensorpudding**
<here4thegear> hi all, I'm having a bit of an issue with ubuntu servers with virtual hosts trying to send email from a php page. Some email gets sent but some gets me an smtp 550 error brief description here http://paste.linuxassist.net/215641
<seidos> pixxi451: you may have to patient.  i have never used wubi
<seidos> *to be
<tensorpudding> opera: there's a lot of books out there on system management, just check out amazon
<pixxi451> ok seidos, thanx
<glitchd> ok so i have a weird occurrence, no so much a problem as much as an annoyance.
<Snakkah> Does anyone know anything about CPU frequency scaling and how to tweak the CPU frequency for better performance? I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid.
<nit-wit> glitchd, spit it out man.
<glitchd> every time i log in to ubuntu, a certain folder opens..?
<glitchd> i cant for the life of my figure out why
<glitchd> but i would like it to stop
<glitchd> help?
<Snakkah> glitchd, what folder?
<nit-wit> glitchd, which folder
<adam61> tensorpudding: ok, i tried it and it didn't work, so i changed the file back to what it was, logged out then logged back in, and now it's not working properly - under 'input' and 'output' there is only one option instead of two (tascam's are missing) and in 'hardware' when i select the tascam and hit test speakers it just exits
<adam61> do you think a reboot might work?
<glitchd> Snakkah, nit-wit its my mine craft folder
<Snakkah> Mine craft folder...
<nit-wit> Snakkah, there is a panel addon not sure if that is what your looking for.
<tensorpudding> adam61: where is this that you're hitting test?
<opera> tensorpudding, what means "check out amazon
<glitchd> any clues guys??
<nit-wit> glitchd, have you added anything IE minecraft to the startup applications
<zghaia> exit
<tensorpudding> opera: search www.amazon.com
<glitchd> nit-wit, not that i know
<glitchd> of
<glitchd> nit-wit, how would i check?
<adam61> tensorpudding: it's sound preferences > hardware > test speakers
<Snakkah> nit-wit, yeah, I know about the panel addon but I was looking for something a little more permanent, like something I could run from the Terminal. From what I can tell, my CPU is set to the "ondemand" setting which is recommended, but I want to know if there's any way to customize this further.
<Jordan_U> pixxi451: http://wubi.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<nit-wit> glitchd, open it and take a looksie.
<pixxi451> thanx Jordan_U :)
<tensorpudding> adam61: there's a tascam option in there now?
<glitchd> nit-wit, what am i looking for in the folder?
<Jordan_U> pixxi451: You're welcome. You still haven't answered why you want to use Wubi instead of a normal dual boot though...
<opera> tensorpudding, i see,thank you
<adam61> tensorpudding: ya that hasn't changed, but now the tascam options are missing from the input and output tabs
<adam61> and the sound isnt' working
<pixxi451> because I'm working with WinXP, I'm still a newbie using Linux here :P  I've been spoiled rotten by WinBlows
<glitchd> nit-wit, wait i think i figured it out
<adam61> tensorpudding: should i try rebooting do you think?
<Snakkah> glitchd, go to System > Preferences > Startup Applications. See if that folder is set to open at startup.
<nit-wit> glitchd, there is a gui called startup applications open and look for anything minecraft
<glitchd> nit-wit, i remember sometime before i found that button to remember currently running apps. maybe i clicked it when the minecraft folder was open and now everything i log in no matter if that option is checked or not, it opens it?
<tensorpudding> adam61: i suppose you might try removing the # as before, then rebooting
<glitchd> Snakkah, nit-wit no there is nothing about minecraft in the startup applications preferences
<tensorpudding> adam61: oh darn, what was i thinking
<tensorpudding> adam61: i had you edit the wrong line
<nit-wit> glitchd, go to home .config/autostart and look there
<tensorpudding> adam61: you should have changed the one starting with alsa-module-sink
<adam61> tensorpudding: awesome ahah that's a relief i hope
<tensorpudding> adam61: not source
<adam61> k
<tensorpudding> adam61: source is for input
<adam61> so keep the other line how it originally was then eh
<tensorpudding> adam61: so go in to the configuration file as before, and change the place where it says source, to sink
<Yulina> Hi, is there another program i can use , Ventrilo is not working. Im using Ubuntu 11.04 64 Bit
<bullgard4> eman99: In Ubuntu programs are often subdivided in modules to make programming easier. modules serve as components for several programs. in a new Ubuntu releas a component may have been changed for example to eliminate an errror. Thus in a new release a program that depends on this component needs to refer to another component (with a different release name and date).
<Sego> How do I uninstall Citrix Client from Ubuntu?
<bestwithu> hello, could anyone tell me as how to run XP in safe mood at grub windows (where there are 2 bootloaders (xp SP3 and ubuntu 10.4), since XP is not getting load but ubuntu is running smooth.
<glitchd> Snakkah, nit-wit nope nothing about the minecraft folder
<nit-wit> bestwithu, choose XP hit f8 and hold it down
<Zelozelos> bestwithu, what happens when u try xp?
<bestwithu> Zelzelos, it only comes blank screen (not even loads actually)
<bestwithu> nit-wit: i tried to do that a lot of time but its not helping me out
<nit-wit> bestwithu, is this a new install of a Ubuntu as well
<Zelozelos> bestwithu, do you get any windows stuff at all like a logo or anything? bestwithu
<raviepic3> people everyday i initiated a download on my ubuntu pc and lock the screen and leave, i notice that the internet connection gets cut within 10 to 15 mins after i leave. I am connecting to internet via reliance data card - usb modem. what are the odds of my ubuntu responsible for this ?
<bullgard4> man mysql: "For more information, please refer to the MySQL Reference Manual, which may already be installed locally." How can I check if the »MySQL Reference Manual« is installed locally?
<bestwithu> Zelozelos : no at all, no logos or anything just blank screen
<Zelozelos> bestwithu, what did u do just b4 it stopped working? or what broke it?
<bestwithu> nit-wit: its just a normal version ubuntu 10.04 and grub 2.0
<ActionParsnip> raviepic3: what app was downloading the file?
<Yulina> Hi, is there another program i can use , Ventrilo is not working. Im using Ubuntu 11.04 64 Bit
<raviepic3> ActionParsnip, Transmission
<nit-wit> bestwithu, I'm with Zelozelos last question?
<dylan_> any chinese here ?
<Jordan_U> !cn | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<dylan_> hi
<dylan_> Jordan glad to meet you here
<bestwithu> Zelzozelos : there was immediate shut down, without proper method as PC power went off when i was playing a gmae, then it never staeted
<dylan_> i am new to ubuntu
<Zelozelos> bestwithu, its sounding like you messed up your windows boot, grub is prob working fine
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | bestwithu
<ubottu> bestwithu: To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<adam61> tensorpudding: same thing this time as last - tascam options missing from input and output and it exits when i test the speakers after selecting tascam. the one positive difference is that before, when i first logged in, it didn't show the tascam option in sound preferences at all until i unplugged it and plugged it back in. now it shows it without having to do that, but no sound. so lousy tradeoff but maybe we've mad
<adam61> e some progress? wishful thinking? lol
<ActionParsnip> raviepic3: there is an option in transmission to prevent ubuntu turning stuff off with active torrents. Use them, see if it makes a difference
<glitchd> any other ideas??
<tensorpudding> adam61: hmm
<raviepic3> ActionParsnip, its not transmission which is stopping the download, the modem itself gets undetected after some time, so there is not internet connectivity
<tensorpudding> adam61: the tascam option showed up before you edited the pulseaudio config?
<Jordan_U> !pm | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bestwithu> zelzelos : actually yes i am feeling bad though since lots of stuff works on windows only...
<adam61> tensorpudding: once i plugged it back in, yes
<bestwithu> ubottu: i am looking in to it, thanks.
<ubottu> bestwithu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dylan_> r u familiar with lubuntu
<adam61> tensorpudding: but now no
<tensorpudding> adam61: ah
<tensorpudding> adam61: then what we did was probably not helpful
<Zelozelos> bestwithu, thers an almost simple fix, theres a prog called shoot i forgot whats it called, you install it to cd or usb and it runs debian then theres a prog running that will fix grub or load a generic windows loader so you can use sys disk to fix
<dylan_> jordan 你对lubuntu熟悉吗
<tensorpudding> adam61: probably you should recomment that line in the config
<nit-wit> bestwithu, run this script and pastebin all the text.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<tensorpudding> adam61: if the tascam is showing up in your sound config, that means that pulseaudio recognizes it
<adam61> tensorpudding: ok i'll do that then log out and brb
<tensorpudding> adam61: meaning your problems could well be due to bugs in pulseaudio or the driver
<Jordan_U> dylan_: I don't speak Chinese.
<ActionParsnip> raviepic3: then see if there is an option on the module you can add at load time. If you have a screensaver enabled and power options it may be killing power to the usb when it kicks in. The options stop that happening and are much easier to enable
<adam61> tensorpudding: might be worth giving removing pulseaudio a shot u think?
<tensorpudding> adam61: i suppose, but you do lose a lot of features by having it removed
<ActionParsnip> Zelozelos: ultimate boot cd?
<Zelozelos> ActionParsnip, that may be the one, it worked great i just went through all that messin around with grub config
<adam61> tensorpudding: but i could always test it and then reinstall if i needed without any drawbacks right?
<raviepic3> ActionParsnip, i had same thought and disabled all power saying modes and tried yesterday again, same behaviour :(
<raviepic3> ActionParsnip, but whats the mod you are talking about ?
<tensorpudding> adam61: i think so
<bestwithu> nit-wit & Zelozelos, thanks a lot for your help
<Yulina> Hi, is there another program i can use , Ventrilo is not working. Im using Ubuntu 11.04 64 Bit
<raviepic3> ActionParsnip, add what at the ..... what load time ?
<raviepic3> are you talking about transmission or ubuntu ?
<Zelozelos> ActionParsnip, the only thing it didnt do was set up the dual boot, i had 2 do that manually
<raviepic3> ActionParsnip, ^
<nit-wit> bestwithu, no prob use the script for yourself though it is a good one.
<ActionParsnip> raviepic3: you will need to run: lsmod   and identify the module. There is no single answer
<illmortal> Hey guys, does anyone know if the latest Linux drivers from NVIDIA Version: 270.41.06 is 100% good to go on 11.04?
<Zelozelos> ActionParsnip, for some reason os prober would not detect windows
<adam61> tensorpudding: is there anything else in that file that you can think of to try changing before i log out?
<wym> hi
<tensorpudding> not really
<ActionParsnip> Zelozelos: did you try os-prober? It usually picks stuff up
<adam61> k brb
<dylan_> when i am typing in chinese, the chinese input's icon becomes a red X, how can i fix it?
<wym> sorry ,
<wym> i don't know
<dylan_> Jordan sorry i thought you were chinese
<Solnse> I think I need help... I am new to Ubuntu, but I updated to 10.10 about a month ago, now I don't have the Applications, System, and Places menu in the top bar anymore... I thought it was part of the upgrade but now I see it in a screenshot for a tutorial I am trying to follow... How do I get the Applications System Places menus back?
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 27828 kB, installed size 81488 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<bullgard4> dylan_: Welcome to Ubuntu!
<Zelozelos> ActionParsnip, yup it didnt work i had to add stuf to etc/grub.d/
<wym> how do you do
<nit-wit> Solnse, do you ahve any menu
<dylan_> thank you bullgard4
<ActionParsnip> Zelozelos: i see, my grub use only extends to boot options as i always single boot
<illmortal> ActionParsnip, I'm trying to figure out if it's a buggy driver before I go and install it heh
<adam61> tensorpudding: ok same as last time unfortunately. what do you think i should try?
<dylan_> i really  hope someone can help fix chinese input
<ActionParsnip> illmortal: it works fine
<tensorpudding> adam61: it didn't go back to the way it was before you edited the config?
<wym> so many people
<fubada> hi, is do-release-upgrade safe from jaunty to 11.04?
<illmortal> ok...
<adam61> tensorpudding: no, unfortunately not
<fubada> hi, is do-release-upgrade safe from jaunty to 11.04? or am i better off with a reinstall
<Solnse> nit-wit I see a small round icon in he far left of the menu bar, that's all.... besides XChat-GNOME IRC Chat now.
<fratzbc> morning, is there any central update management system voor ubuntu?
<nit-wit> Solnse, right click panel and add the menu back
<dylan_> thanks all. i'd better find other ways..
<Solnse> nit-wit: right click does nothing
<bullgard4> fubada: It is safe to use do-release-upgrade.
<nit-wit> Solnse, add to panel from a right clck.
<fubada> bullgard4, will that take me only one release up ?
<ActionParsnip> Wym: you are in the official support channel for the fastest growing Linux distribution, 2 weeks after a new release. What did you expect
<fubada> seems to be it wants to go jaunty->karm
<Gskelling> if I use modprobe to load a kernel module
<bullgard4> fubada: Yes.
<fubada> first
<Gskelling> how do i "unload" It?
<nit-wit> Solnse, top panel in maverick regular gnome-panel?
<fubada> bullgard4, so i will have to run it several times to get to 11.04?
<bullgard4> fubada: Yes.
<fubada> k
<ActionParsnip> fubada: no you need to do a lot of upgrading to get Natty
<fubada> so am i better off reinstalling?
<tensorpudding> adam61: that's really strange
<Solnse> nit-wit: correct. right click does nothing, but I know my right mouse button is working. I get menu's elsewhere
<ActionParsnip> !eol | fubada
<ubottu> fubada: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nit-wit> Solnse, open a terminal and we will reload the panel run killall gnome-panel
<Solnse> nit-wit: File Edit View Places Help shows if I minimize chat and nothing is open.
<ActionParsnip> fubada: a clean install will give a cleaner OS and faster
<adam61> tensorpudding: ya, we knew it was a risk when we tried it though. probably more reason to try removing pulseaudio? cause that is just a pulseaudio file eh
<tensorpudding> adam61: yeah, i guess so
<nit-wit> Solnse, at the end of the panel not on a app.
<Solnse> nit-wit: thanks, terminal is open
<bullgard4> man mysql: "For more information, please refer to the MySQL Reference Manual, which may already be installed locally." How can I check if the »MySQL Reference Manual« is installed locally?
<Solnse> nit-wit: i'm pretty sure it's not something I did because I never saw those menu items since I upgraded to 10.10
<nit-wit> Solnse, killall gnome-panel    then at either end of the panel and around in it right click for the add to panel, it sometimes if you have customized the panels is a bit harder
<adam61> tensorpudding: how would you recommend going about that? all i found in my searches was suggestions on cli methods, but that's presumably because you don't need any assistance using synaptic. i'm inclined to go synaptic just cause i'm a rookie but what do you think
<wym> so lively ,i  enjoy it
<tensorpudding> adam61: doing it with synaptic is fine
<Solnse> nit-wit: I haven't customized anything. Unfortunately in the terminal I recieved gonome-panel: no process found
<adam61> tensorpudding: would you remove just one package, all of them or just a few specific ones?
<nit-wit> Solnse, did you run killall gnome-panel in the terminal?
<Solnse> nit-wit: without typo... gnome-panel of course
<nit-wit> Solnse, killall gnome-panel
<Solnse> nit-wit: I typed: killall gnome-panel and it responded gnome-panel: no process found
<tensorpudding> adam61: if you remove pulseaudio it should get rid of everything that is a problem
<nit-wit> Solnse, your running Maverick are you sur e it sounds like natty do you have a panel on the left part of the screen
<adam61> tensorpudding: yeah that's what i'm thinking too. hopefully it will fix it right off the bat but i'm guessing i might have to reinstall alsa or something, but that's not bad at all
<Exodist2009> night all
<Solnse> nit-wit: yes, it has icons for shortcuts to various programs and things? auto-hides and comes out when I mouse over there
<nit-wit> Solnse, that is natty your menua re different.
<adam61> tensorpudding: so just to be clear, just one package eh, like the main one.. haha sorry for soo many questions
<tensorpudding> adam61: it's okay, i'm sorry that i don't really have any other ideas for fixing it
<adam61> np it's cool
<Solnse> nit-wit: strange I upgraded from inside the operating system I am sure.
<nit-wit> Solnse, I will not make a snide remark here.;)
<Solnse> nit-wit: I know I am a noob, but how do I get maverick then?
<bullgard4> What does 'o4o' for in ubottu's catchword?
<bullgard4> What does 'o4o' stand for in ubottu's catchword?
<nit-wit> Solnse, if you have natty you will have to do a fresh install, but natty is not bad.
<Solnse> nit-wit: that means I will loose everything I installed, rails, etc.? lame.
<Solnse> nit-wit: ok, thanks... can you tell me what natty is then? it's just a different version of ubuntu or ?
<MishaFashionista> Hi there, does anyone know how to get dual monitors to work? I have an Envy 14 with an hdmi output and the monitors program doesn't see my other monitor
<rww> bullgard4: Offtopic For (homophone for "four") Offtopic
<nit-wit> Solnse, no you can back up some things, but adaption is why our species is dominant, you can do it.;)
<MishaFashionista> It has an ati video card
<MishaFashionista> 5650
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you.
<squonk> sounds to me like Solnse has installed natty.
<nit-wit> Solnse, you can boot to the classic desktop at the login from changing the desktop with a button on the bottom panel after you click your name
<Solnse> nit-wit: sorry that sentence didn't make sense to me.
<Solnse> nit-wit: how do I get back to standard, normal ubuntu
<squonk> Solnse_: you installed ubuntu from windows using wubi, correct?
<nit-wit> Solnse, at the login screen hit enter for yiour name then in the bottom panel is a drop up chooses Ubuntu classic put in your password and log in
<Solnse> squonk: no, I upgraded from inside ubuntu
<squonk> ahhhh nm
<squonk> swry
<Solnse> nitwit: ok, I understand. I will go try that
<nit-wit> Solnse, I forgot sorry.
 * squonk slides nit-wit a cup of coffee, extra cream, extra sugar.
<dr_kludge> hey yall, im writing a console app in C and i need to direct some io to a file, whats the proper way to type out a complete filename on ubuntu assuming you are going to /Documents for the current user?
<nit-wit> squonk, and 3 extra shots of espersso
<wym> glad to meet you
<Gskelling> how do I unload a kernel module with modprobe
<wym> haha
 * squonk slides over the demi toss so nit-wit can add to taste.
<dr_kludge> i.e. does a console app start from the same prompt as the default terminal?
<squonk> I take my coffee very seriously... I live on the stuff.
<squonk> ;)
<nit-wit> squonk, I didn't choose the nic randomly.;)
<squonk> haha
<nit-wit> me to
<squonk> nor did I
<nit-wit> lol
<squonk> I'm a total genesis freak
<squonk> was surpised no one had it
<dr_kludge> anyone?
<nit-wit> squonk, are you familiar with brandx
<maninder> i m new to ubuntu
<squonk> nit-wit, no
<maninder> where can i download it from
<squonk> Welcome maninder!!!
<nit-wit> squonk, you meant genesis music
<Jordan_U> dr_kludge: Get the $HOME environment variable then append "Documents/foo" to it.
<maninder> tks
<teddyroosebelt> does edubuntu still have a blackjack game available?
<maninder> squonk
<amin`> I want to examine my grub config file where could I find it (ubuntu 10.10)?
<squonk> nit-wit: indeed I did.
<dr_kludge> Jordan_U: i'm not sure what you mean.  in winows i'd be doing fopen("C:\folder\database.txt", "a+");
<dr_kludge> i just dont know what to substitute in for ubuntu for the file path
<nit-wit> squonk, BrandX is a band Phil Colins played in Fusion Phil is a monster drummer check out youtube
<squonk> oooo rawk!
<dr_kludge> \home\name\Documents ?
<maninder> no
<squonk> This is day three with 11.03 for me and the only complaint I have is it doesn't use all of my wide screen on the display.
<Jordan_U> dr_kludge: In Ubuntu (or any *NIX) you would fopen("/home/dr_kludge/Documents/database.txt, "a+").
<squonk> But what do you expect with wubi?
<ActionParsnip> nit-wit: its also a foul drink over here which tramps drink
<squonk> ooooo
<dr_kludge> Jordan_U: awesome, thx.  have to finish this assignment for tomorrow's final and was hung up :-)
<squonk> over here?
<squonk> Gotta be a Brit!
<squonk> :)
<Jordan_U> dr_kludge: But rather than putting "/home/dr_kludge" in manually you should get the value of HOME with getenv.
<Solnse> nit-wit: I selected Ubuntu classic and yes, it looks like what I had before I did the upgrade. but does that mean all the files and things I installed while in that other environment is gone? How can I check what version this is I am on now?
<Jordan_U> dr_kludge: You're welcome.
<nit-wit> Solnse, no everything should be there does it look normal
<HotPeachesAndCre> hello again
<ActionParsnip> dr_kludge: use slashes instead of switches. Jordan_U's command highlights this
<nit-wit> Solnse, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ6Pd30q9sw&feature=related
<Solnse> nit-wit: it looks normal except there is no power icon for the menu to shut down, reboot, etc.
<HotPeachesAndCre> i think i broke my ubuntu
<nit-wit> ActionParsnip, can yeah send me ah pint.;)
<ActionParsnip> squonk: indeed :-)
<nit-wit> Solnse, that description is convoluted, power buton to shut down the computer you man
<ActionParsnip> nit-wit: sounds more manly than that ounce system the Americans use
<HotPeachesAndCre> how do you make ubuntu look like new again please
<maninder> looking for help on ubuntu
<amin`> I want to examine my grub config file where could I find it (ubuntu 10.10)?
<maninder> how do i mount a drive
<nit-wit> ActionParsnip, lol
<Solnse> nit-wit: yes... usually in the corner is an icon where I go to select shut down. It's missing.... next to the date and mail icons
<methedman> d
<ActionParsnip> Solnse: use: sudo shutdown -h now     and it will turn off gracefully
<Gskelling> FINALLY got my nvidia gpu working AND disabled my intel gpu
<adam61> tensorpudding: you'll never guess - everything works perfectly! right off the bat.. i didn't even need to unplug and replug or change the settings like i've always had to!
<Gskelling> if anybody needs to know how to deal with dual graphics cards, IM your guy
<tensorpudding> adam61: that's good news
<bullgard4> man mysql: "For more information, please refer to the MySQL Reference Manual, which may already be installed locally." How can I check if the »MySQL Reference Manual« is installed locally?
<maninder> sudo is what .. or means what .. is it the application launcher
<HotPeachesAndCre> terminal
<adam61> tensorpudding: maybe not everything, but probably most of the stuff i need; we'll see
<Gskelling> maninder, youre asking what sudo is?
<adam61> tensorpudding: thank you for all your help!
<Gskelling> sudo is "super user do" aka run as root
<ActionParsnip> amin`: it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg    you do NOT manually edit it to modify the boot
<maninder> i hav heard that about "sudo" ..what is it used for ?
<tensorpudding> adam61: np
<Gskelling> its the ubuntu equivalent of "run as administrator" On windows
<HotPeachesAndCre> anyone know please how to get rid of that big bar on the left of my screen please
<Solnse> nit-wit: the about ubuntu says I am on Ubuntu 11.04 natty narwhal... did I upgrade too far or something?
<nit-wit> maninder, it is a command to go super user=admin in windows
<maninder> tks
<maninder> that helps
<Gskelling> stands for "super user do"
<bullgard4> maninder: Please read 'man sudo'.
<bastidrazor> !classic | HotPeachesAndCre
<ubottu> HotPeachesAndCre: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<maninder> the CLI is it ?
<Solnse> thought I was on 10.10
<Gskelling> it allows you to run things as root without opening a full root shell
<nit-wit> Solnse, I don't know I wasn't there, lol.;) natty is a full release though.
<maninder> tksok
<hb> Can i the install several local packages  with gdebi
<maninder> ok gs
<Solnse> nit-wit: ok thanks for your time. back to trying to install my printer driver from the webpage I found :)
<squonk> This is the first time I've had the courage to actually dive in...
<squonk> This new build I think will allow many people to explore
<squonk> :)
<nit-wit> Solnse, no prob you wil be find with the classic in natty I suspect.;)
<ActionParsnip> maninder: users in the admin group can use sudo. Your user is only a user. When you need admin power or access to files which aren't yours you can prepend the command with sudo (or gksudo for graphical apps (kdesu in KDE))
<bullgard4> hb: " gdebi lets you install local deb packages resolving and installing its dependencies. apt does the same, but only for remote (http, ftp) located packages."
<nit-wit> squonk, did you check out that youtube link
<squonk> ActionParsnip: the build I have installed is the gnome build.
<squonk> I can use gnome xchat or just xchat
<hb> ok...Is there a similar program do that...? I mean GUI gtk installer
<squonk> gnomexchat looks a bit sparse
<squonk> but plain xchat is cool with the new build, correct?
<vishak> can anyone help me on this?  Can I shrink my D drive to install ubuntu without affecting my other drives (C and E)
 * squonk nods to nit-wit
<bullgard4> hb: Consider the program "Synaptic". Its functionality is larger and not identical.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: sudo apt-get -f install    resolves deps using the web repos (if it can)
<amin`> does any one know where the grub config file is located??////////////
<squonk> nit-wit: yus, thankies I love vids!
<bastidrazor> amin`: /etc/default/grub
<nit-wit> vishak, are you sure you don't have 4 partitions already?
<ActionParsnip> squonk: you can use any irc client you desire, even ones which use KDE
<ActionParsnip> amin`: i told you earlier!!
<nit-wit> squonk, ;)
<HotPeachesAndCre> http://img546.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1qe.png/   please how do i get rid of this please
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | amin`
<ubottu> amin`: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<squonk> ActionParsnip: good good, I can continue my explorations then. I am having a ball discovering the apps.
<helloEARTH> i thought it was at /boot/grub
<stefan___> Hi all ... can anyone tell me, why my Intel 965 Graphic card in a lenovo t61 does only get a software renderer at opengl? Packages are installed and X is getting up with the intel driver ...
<nit-wit> vishak, can you take a screen shot of a partitioner looking at your HD like gparted and post it in image.bin
<ActionParsnip> squonk: very healthy, you may find apps you prefer which differ from the default
<vishak> nit-wit where should i post it?
<nit-wit> hold on
<ActionParsnip> helloEARTH: read ubottu's link
<squonk> ActionParsnip: well I thought I'd muck around with it from the wubi and then I'll see about actually installing on a dedicated box.
<squonk> Like most OS's ya have to play with it.
<nit-wit> vishak, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<hb> What about apt2...
<squonk> :)
<ActionParsnip> squonk: best way to learn. Sadly wubi is harder to fix if you super break it. It's performance is also directly impacted by the fragmentation in NTFS
<bullgard4> hb: What do you mean by "apt2"?
<hb> bullgard4 :http://wiki.debian.org/Apt2
<squonk> ActionParsnip: I suspect that is the price one pays for the self installation package, i.e. since it's largely generic you are limited, whereas one who compiles their own kernel and sets their own scripts to run on the system will of course, fair better. Didn't know about the NTFS fragmentation issue, so is FAT32 the better for linux then?
<vishak> nit-wit http://imagebin.org/153650
<Solnse> how do I find out what IP address my printer is on? :)
<nit-wit> cool hold on vishak
<bullgard4> hb: http://wiki.debian.org/Apt2 says: "Schedule:     * No official release or pre-release announced yet."
<sysdoc> In Unity I have lost my menu bar, is there some magic to get em back? lol!
<classical> Hello folks :))
<classical> Can someone help me to find keyboard without a windows logo under 30$ ?
<bullgard4> classical: This is no commercial channel.
<andycc> classical, not exactly Ubuntu support, is it?
<nit-wit> vishak, so what do you wantvto do no partition letters please but sda3... etc
<vishak> nit-wit If i delete and format sda6 will it affect sda7 or sda5?
<ActionParsnip> squonk: your wubi "disk" is stored in your windows partition as a file. As the data fragments (as NTFS always does) it will fragment the wubi file, making the ubuntu OS run slower. A true install doesn't suffer fragmentation due to the nature of Ext4
<bastidrazor> Solnse: set a static ip for it in your router.
<ActionParsnip> squonk: i don't recommend FAT based filesystems at all unless it absolutely cannot be avoided
<Solnse> bastidrazor: thanks, I just logged into my router and found it. I'll have to look to see if I can make it static.
<bullgard4> man mysql: "For more information, please refer to the MySQL Reference Manual, which may already be installed locally." How can I check if the »MySQL Reference Manual« is installed locally?
<squonk> ActionParsnip: Then my instincts are correct. I can cut my teeth on this build and as my knowledge and confidence increases I can actually do the dedicated system pure ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: did you try asking in #mysql
<ActionParsnip> squonk: sounds like a plan :-)
<squonk> Heck, just being here is amazing for me. I was fairly intimidated until I actually started playing with it.
<squonk> ;)
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Not yet. I think that the answer is distribution-dependent.
<hb> <bullgard4> Just a question - Why are not separate packages for the basic system software and other software packages
<YankDownUnder> There is absolutely nothing to be intimidated about with linux - except, perhaps, channel ops.
<nit-wit> vishak, just so we are on gthe same page you have a maximum amount of partitions now. If you wipe sda6 and rebuild the others it may change the sdaX X=number, no big deal. Just make sure no OS is in sda6.Tha
<squonk> Oh IRC is IRC... I served as Chan and Server OPs for other servers, that's a cakewalk compaired to the deciphering I've been doing this past weekend.
<bullgard4> hb: I guess that "the basic system software" is an ambiguous term: Different people will consider different packages as belonging to a basic system.
<squonk> But no, it's not as scary now that I'm here.
<squonk> ;)
<nit-wit> vishak, sorry if you rebuild the sda6 the others numbers my change, no problem.
<nit-wit> vishak, actually yo ha e 2 primary partitions sda1 and sda3 and the rest in a extended
<Solnse> bastidrazor: yup, reserved IP for the printer in the router. thanks for the tip.
<nit-wit> vishak, hope that is not to confusing, I could of explained this much better, sorry.;)
<vishak> nit-wit thanks
<nit-wit> brb
<vishak> k
<nit-wit> vishak, I think your idea is okay.;)
<vishak> nit-wit Since it is an inbetween partition , i just had a doubt..
<karrots> does * output in any particular order?
<nit-wit> vishak, just be sure to build the ext4 and use the custom install to get the Linux in there.
<vishak> k
<jasongriffee> how to remove "workspace switcher" from launcher in 11.04?
<draggle> 1600 lurkers?
<dk_> classical: http://www.daskeyboard.com/
<hb> <bullgard4> Thank you.. I have some problems in the distribution packages
<hb> I hope to build a program and run it on any device that has a Linux system without Internet
<sysdoc> jasongriffee, see this page> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<classical> dk_, i know this but its too expensive
<dk_> classical, ok
<zhang> ls
<zhang> exit
<pratz> hey guys please help me, in my team all have windows os and i am the only one running linux, now the problem is they all can access a local computer with ip (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx) with the windows network, but i can not access the workgroup, then have just given me an ip (172.16.0.3), any ideas are appreciated , thank you
<FCGreg> pratz: how are you trying to access it?  via Windows Explorer or something?
<yabanize> Hey im trying to do sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter and im getting failed to locate
<yabanize> any help please?
<pratz> FCGreg: windows explorer ! no i am not linux machine, i am trying to access it with smb server, can i use ssh for this ??
<FCGreg> pratz: oh sorry, I understand now.  no, you can't use SSH unless the target machine is running an SSH server
<pratz> yabanize: not that expert but you can try sudo apt-get update first
<FCGreg> pratz: what kind of errors are you getting when you try to connect?
<antok> loha misil
<JoeK> hi all
<nit-wit> yabanize, do you have the universe repos open?
<yabanize> Yes i did, I think i need to find a repository for it?
<JoeK> I'm new in here
<red2kic> pratz: Places --> Network?
<yabanize> I dont know what theyt are
<yabanize> NitWit I dont know what they are
<Miller-brb> hi JoeK how are you
<JoeK> Where is this server located?
<Miller-brb> i dont know lol
<JoeK> Hi Miller-brb
<pratz> FCGreg: the smb does list the machine name , there is not error
<bullgard4> hb: "to build a program and run it on any device that has a Linux system without Internet" seems to be an ambiguous target. Realisticly you better narrow down the scope somewhat.
<FCGreg> JoeK: the Freenode network contains many servers for IRC that are interconnected.
<pratz> red2kic: did the same dude, but the machine name is not listed there
<nit-wit> yabanize, software sources 1st tab 4th box down says universe
<JoeK> oh ok FCGreg ty
<yabanize> nit-wit: where do i find software sources
<nit-wit> yabanize, yor not even going to try?
<red2kic> pratz: smb://192.168.1.101/ (Try and replace it with IP).
<yunbo>  *** Checking Ident
<yabanize> Ok yes im looking now im on the nz server and universe servers is on
<yabanize> Only thing thats off is source code
<nit-wit> yabanize, cool thats my only thought where the driver might located, otherwise thats it for my help sorry.;)
<amin`> there is no framebuffer in the grub config file
<draggle> yabanize, which versino of ubuntu are you using?  try apt-cache search bcm
<yabanize> the latest
<yabanize> 11.04
<jasongriffee> sysdoc, that didn't answer my question
<amin`> any body knows where ubuntu put the framebuffer option in grub
<draggle> yabanize, it comes with all that stuff already - youre trying to get your wifi working?
<pratz> red2kic: thanks dude got it working
<red2kic> pratz: Great. <3
<yabanize> Yes
<jasongriffee> sysdoc, is there a way to remove the multiple workspaces feature?
<yabanize> Im following this
<yabanize> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881903
<draggle> if you do sudo iwlist scan does anything come up
<Guest57395> any1 know where is the official help channel ?
<yabanize> I did sudo iwlist scan and it said the devices dont support scanning
<draggle> do you have restricted drivers enabled
<FCGreg> yabanize: I have a laptop running with a similar wireless card (bcm43xx)
<yabanize> i have bcm4318
<FCGreg> yabanize: I didn't need to go through those steps you are looking at.  I used the install proprietary drivers feature in Ubuntu and it downloaded/activated the drivers for me automatically
<yabanize> Yes i did and it only found drivers for a soft modem
<draggle> is your wifi switch turned on
<yabanize> Its a button not a switch so you cant tell if its on or not
<FCGreg> yabanize: what kind of laptop?  if it has one, make sure you wifi switch is activated like draggle said.
<FCGreg> yabanize: mine is an HP Pavilion
<yabanize> It says DV5000 although the hp tests say dv51 something
<yabanize> t says Pavillion DV5000 although the hp tests say dv51 something
<Miller-brb> is this a chatroom or sharing about something else?
<draggle> try pushing the button once, or Fn + F2 or whatever just once an then run sudo iwlist scan
<FCGreg> yabanize: it should have a button for the wifi on the middle above the keyboard, yes?  do those lights flash at all while you're testing the wireless?
<FCGreg> Miller-brb: are you joking or serious?  If you're serious, please see the channel topic for more info.
<yabanize> the light only flashes when there is activity in windows
<yabanize> now its not flashing at all
<Miller-brb> i'm just new
<FCGreg> yabanize: it should flash in Ubuntu as well.
<yabanize> yes the middle above the keyboard
<FCGreg> yabanize: try pushing it one time.  see if there is any change
<squonk> :)
<FCGreg> yabanize: then run the proprietary drivers thing again
<FCGreg> yabanize: question... is this machine booted into Ubuntu or is it running in a virtual machine or something?
<yabanize> Still found nothing
<FCGreg> is Windows running?
<yabanize> its booted in ubuntu
<yabanize> i formatted the drive with ubuntu
<FCGreg> yabanize: that's good.  that's how mine is
<yabanize> So what should i dp
<yabanize> di
<yabanize> do
<FCGreg> yabanize: after pushing that button, i suggest rebooting andn trying the proprietary tool again
<FCGreg> i had to do this with mine
<FCGreg> the wifi interface was getting stuck in a turned-off state
<FCGreg> you might also want to check your bios settings to ensure nothing is afoul in there
<helloEARTH> jasongriffee: you can change the number of workspace using compizconfig setting manager. its under general settings, desktop size tab
<yabanize> ive pressed it and opened the driver thing and then pressed it and tried again, so i dont know if its on or off
<FCGreg> once the hardware interface is active, everything should work
<FCGreg> yabanize: that's ok, try a cold restart
<yabanize> what do you mean cold? just restrat?
<FCGreg> yabanize: it's almost certainly a problem with your hardware interface for the wifi
<FCGreg> yabanize: no... shutdown, wait 30 seconds, start it back up
<yabanize> kk ill do that now.. its the same computer im on irc with so be back soon
<FCGreg> yabanize: understood. good luck
<jaykay666> #torrentleech @ irc.torrentleech.org:7011
<sachin> can anyone hlp me for supporting ".rmvb" video encoding....?
<jasongriffee> best way to blacklist a folder from search results in 11.04?
<popey> sachin: you want to encode or decode a video?
<sachin> yes
<ssfdre38> if i update the files in /usr/share/phpmyadmin would that update the entire phpmyadmin system from the distro
<sachin> sorry... encode..
<popey> sachin: that was an either/or question. not a yes/no. Do you want to encode, or decode?
<popey> ok
<popey> why?
<Hardy1> hi
<HHabib1> hi Hardy1
<Alvo> hi, i changed my root password, now i cannot install updates anymore from the Ubuntu update manager GUI, how can i fix that?
<FCGreg> Alvo: what exactly do you mean you changed your root password?
<FCGreg> what command did you use, etc.?
<FloatingGoat> would unity be effected if I upgraded xorg?
<FCGreg> FloatingGoat: It might be affected IIRC, but I haven't researched this myself.  how did you upgrade it?
<ssfdre38> FloatingGoat: ive updated to gnome3 and unity was effected theme wieds
<ssfdre38> wise*
<FloatingGoat> FCGreg: I haven't upgraded, im just wondering if I should.
<ssfdre38> FloatingGoat: just use xubuntu
<FloatingGoat> it's from a PPA that I found that offers a whole unch of packages, and yes I am aware that it may be dangerous and that is why I backed up before I started this.
<ssfdre38> that has xorg as the shell
<FCGreg> unless you really need to for some reason, I would stick with the default version trees for those packages.  in other words, accept the normal updates given my update-manager, but I would be careful working around into upstream versions
<jasongriffee> best way to blacklist a folder from search results in 11.04?
<FloatingGoat> but everything in the PPA has worked out great, allowing me to run a certain game with open source drivers, better than I could in windows.
<Alvo> <FCGreg> become root; passwd; <enter new pw>
<Alvo> <FCGreg> sory was afk
<xorxorxorxorxor> grub installed on my netbook says "error: no such partition." What should i do? (it has no CD-drive)\
<Alvo> <FCGreg> now what ever i enter as password in update manager it wont work
<FCGreg> Alvo: what command did you use to become root?  Ubuntu systems normally inhibit this in various ways
<FloatingGoat> and what would happen if I upgraded my open source graphicss driver?
<Alvo> <FCGreg> sudo su
<Alvo> i installed a sudoer
<red2kic> jasongriffee: Why would you want to do that? Oh you're sharing your PC with others? Create new users for them. :)
<ssfdre38> Alvo: use sudo sh for root
<bullgard4> man mysql: "For more information, please refer to the MySQL Reference Manual, which may already be installed locally." How can I check if the »MySQL Reference Manual« is installed locally?
<js_> ssfdre38: sudo -s more like it
<FCGreg> wow you need to be careful telling folks to do that.  they can really bork their systems if they don't know what they are doing
<FCGreg> like our friend Alvo
<rigved> bullgard4: info mysql
<Alvo> :) i only changed poassword
<ssfdre38> well im just wondering if i update /usr/share/phpmyadmin to the latested phpmyadmin would that update the entire phpmyadmin distro on my server
<jasongriffee> red2kic, i want it so random files don't show up when I'm searching
<FloatingGoat> thanks guys
<bastidrazor> Alvo: Ubuntu does not have a root password.
<Raj> Is there any way to play .rmvb files in ubuntu 10.04..?
<bastidrazor> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<FCGreg> Alvo: the system isn't meant to do that.  are you on a fresh ubuntu install
<FCGreg> lol @ ubottu
<Alvo> <FCGreg> its 3 months old
<DirtyDawg> aww still a baby then
<yabanize> im  back
<yabanize> It didnt work
<Alvo> or i have to use ptitude from now on
<Alvo> aptitude
<draggle> do sudo lspci -vv   and for the wireless adapter what driver does it say is in use
<bullgard4> rigved: Why do you mention 'info mysql'? It makes the same ambiguous statement.
<FCGreg> yabanize: did you check your bios settings?  there is a known issue on those laptops that sporadically turn off the hardware interface for wifi chipset when installing other OS's
<yabanize> FCGreg, I checked the bios before and its enabled.. 06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver (rev 02) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Broadcom 802.11a/b/g WLAN 	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx- 	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<FCGreg> Alvo: Not sure which issue is causing your problem... but read that page.  Also, you can disable the root account again by trying the command:  sudo passwd -dl root
<Raj> Is there any way to play .rmvb file in ubuntu ..?
<Raj> yes/no
<Raj> ?
<Guest71715> hi there. does anyone know, if I upgrade to 11.4 does anything reset
<Dr_Heckle> I could use some help removing Eclipse - Galileo from my Ubuntu 10.04 system. The result of apt-get -s remove eclipse* is here: http://pastebin.com/kXddqQcCa  of which the most important line is probably: The following packages will be REMOVED: eclipse-platform eclipse-platform-data eclipse-rcp. Not sure if "remove eclipse*" is what I want...
<yabanize> FcGreg, heres a more tidy pastebin http://tinypaste.com/0c94f4
<FCGreg> yabanize: it could be a hardware problem, or it could be related to your packages installed.  Check this URL, it may help you:  http://mikebeach.org/2011/05/bcm4318-airforce-one-54g-in-ubuntu-natty/
<ssfdre38> what is the phpmyadmin setup user and pass?
<Alvo> hm after executing 'sudo passwd -dl root` still update manager is not working
<Alvo> maybe i have to look in logfiles
<DaveD0101> It used to be there was an option under System > Preferences > Appearance to disable all desktop effects... anyone know how to do that now?
<bastidrazor> ssfdre38: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html  ::this will aid you
<Guest71715> andrea_ hello
<FCGreg> Alvo: good idea.  you need a  specific error msg at this point to fix things
<rigved> bullgard4: maybe in /usr/share/doc/
<th^^> DaveD0101: if you're using unity, you can't do that :)
<Dr_Heckle> any input?
<yabanize> FCGreg, How do i find out what packages i have installed?
<DaveD0101> th^^,  I switched back to classic
<th^^> DaveD0101: to get no effects, select 'Ubuntu Classic (no effects)' in the GDM screen
<ssfdre38> bastidrazor: i have the server guide on my computer with 11.04 update i just want to try and update the distro phpmyadmin
<FCGreg> yabanize: many ways, but easiest graphical way is to use "Synaptic".  Should be under your System Administration menus.  Then select the "installed" filter on the bottom left
<andrea_> does anyone know how the upgrade to 11.4 works, will I lose files settings . etc
<FCGreg> you can view / search your installed packages from there
<xorxorxorxorxor> can i download ubuntu netbook remix from a desktop computer?
<xorxorxorxorxor> it doesn't seem to give me an option
<ssfdre38> andrea_: no you will not loose them if you do the update on the desktop
<th^^> ssfdre38: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/phpmyadmin.html
<th^^> ssfdre38: it's your mysql root password
<th^^> :)
<andrea_> ssfdre38 thank you
<ssfdre38> th^^: tried that and it doesnt work
<pylix> the desktop upgrade killed my wireless software
<sangpo> HELP: I just installed ubuntu, but after I restarted my computer monitor is displaying out of range..........plz plz plz help
<Guest8771> sangpo, remote desktop connection from another machine?
<SmokeyD> sangpo, can you press ctrl-alt-f1 after you gave your pc enough time to startup? It should bring you to a commandline with the screen hopefully working there at least
<SmokeyD> sangpo, the idea of Guest8771 is also a good idea if you think you could set that up
<yabanize> FCGreg is removal or complete removal the best option
<sangpo> Guest8771 notpossilbe
<FCGreg> yabanize: in that case, complete removal would probably be best
<vadim1> Hello Ubuntu hangs and can not understand why tell me how to lay out a log and where?
<Guest8771> SmokeyD, yeah, i guess he could fix it from Gnome more easily
<sangpo> SmokeyD : i'll try pressing ctrl alt f1
<FCGreg> yabanize: if it pops up a warning with many packages listed for removal... stop and get back to me first
<Guest8771> sangpo, not possible why? if you  have SSHD running, you can tunnel X through ssh connection to another machine
<sangpo> SmokeyD: what  to do after dropping to terminal
<vadim1> Ubuntu 10.04
<Guest8771> sangpo, that other machine could be Windows with Cygwin or MacOSX with X11 server
<prashant_123456> can anyone tell me how to rename partitions
<wisien> anyone knows good book or tutorial site for linux programming?
<sangpo> Guest8771; that machine is not connected to network
<sangpo> Guest8771 Is there any other procedure
<SmokeyD> sangpo, just a minute
<SmokeyD> I am on the phone right now
<FCGreg> wisien: what kind of programming are you interested in?  what purpose?  that will help us answer you
<bullgard4> rigved: I cannot find it in /usr/share/doc. There are only a few files in it starting with mysql. So I am fairly sure that it is not there.
<Guest8771> sangpo, ah then you need to login using commandline and change your X11 server settings
<sangpo> Guest8771 so how to do that
<wisien> FCGreg:beginner - basic,C++,maybe pascal
<Guest8771> sangpo, Welcome to Linux :-)
<sangpo> Guest8771 but how to change x11 settings after that:)
<FCGreg> wisien: ok, maybe if you tell us for what purpose.  you're still speaking too broadly to narrow things down for you
<Guest8771> sangpo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<rigved> bullgard4: even i searched in software center, there is no mysql-doc package available. maybe you should visit the website that is mentioned
<wisien> FCGREg:graphics,basic computing,for beginner
<bullgard4> rigved: I am reading this website since days. --  Thank you.
<yabanize> FCGreg Im stuck at the point where it says install b43-fwcutter, how do i install it?
<danslo> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<danslo> or just use ubuntu's software center ;)
<yabanize> I got: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<th^^> or, you're not using sudo for apt
<th^^> :)
<SmokeyD> sangpo, you could login in the terminal with your username and password and then use the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". That would reconfigure your display system. After that you can restart with "sudo reboot" and see if it starts up with a working screen
<danslo> yabanize: just use ubuntu software center if you have trouble using the command line... its there for a reason :)
<FCGreg> yabanize: for background, you should be using the steps listed in response #2 on that page.  When it says install b43-fwcutter, try entering that search into Synaptic and see if it finds it for you
<wisien> any programmers here?
<FCGreg> yabanize: i just checked.  it is in the default repositories for Ubuntu 11.04 / natty.  Use Synaptic or Software Center to perform your tasks
<SmokeyD> wisien, not a top notch programmer, but what do you want to know (if it is on topic)
<yabanize> Ok anyway FCGreg, the network dropdown at the top does not contain wireless
<yabanize> doesnt even say no firmware it did yesterday
<FloatingGoat> I broke unity
<FloatingGoat> :\
<FCGreg> yabanize: i cannot tell from your statement which step you had issues with.  which dropdown, etc?  Are you reading comment #2 on that page?
<FloatingGoat> im gonna do a few more things then see if I can just pop the 11.04 CD in and restore everthing
<FCGreg> FloatingGoat: i was worried about that.  i would roll back everything with the CD or similar
<yabanize> yes i am, where it says Got an error in the connections drop down “wireless disabled – missing firmware” Rebooted and..... there isnt one in my dropdown
<raviepic3> people i installed eclipse in /opt directory, but i want to launch the program without going to the particular directory. I heard i need to set path. when i google it they talk about writing the bin directory inside profile.d file
<raviepic3> that the way ?
<jatt> do you need it for all users? If not just put it in .bashrc
<danslo> raviepic3: without going to the particular directory? just use a launcher imo, why would you want to start eclipse from console anyway
<raviepic3> danslo, not eclipse, any custom installed applications i want to launch by pressing Alt+f2 and hit the command
<danslo> then just use something like Launchy :)
<raviepic3> dont want to go to that directory using terminal or nautilus and then execute the executable
<raviepic3> launchy ?
<danslo> http://www.launchy.net/index.php
<danslo> pretty sure it's in ubuntu's repository
<danslo> repositories*
<FCGreg> yabanize: ok.  Try to keep going:  reboot the machine, then use Synaptic to install "firmware-b43-installer"
<mi> hi
<raviepic3> danslo, thank you will have a look now
<raviepic3> danslo, ++
<FCGreg> yabanize: you did remove all of those packages before you began, yes
<FCGreg> ?
<Guest10590> i have not any output sound
<Guest10590> please help me
<prashant_123456> Guest10590, yep
<danslo> raviepic3: oh actually, people recommend "Gnome Do" instead of launchy :) may be worth checking out more
<yabanize> Yes i did
<Guest10590> my device is ok!
<Guest10590> and system and my device is matched!
<Guest10590> but I have not any output
<irreverant> Can someone help me, running Ubuntu 11.04 in vm player and having an issue installing firefox
<raviepic3> danslo, launchy not in ubuntu repo nor does gnome-do
<raviepic3> so going for source in web
<irreverant> even if i do su - and type the password i get su: authentication failure
<jejen_kesepian> oy
<prashant_123456> irreverant, type sudo -i
<danslo> raviepic3: they may have deprecated gnome-do in favor of unity (it works similarly, I guess)
<raviepic3> danslo, these search utilities will eat more hardware resources in the process of indexing ?
<danslo> raviepic3: but actually gnome do is in my repositories :)
<irreverant> prashant_123456 what does the switch -i do?
<raviepic3> danslo, which version of ubuntu you are running ?
<danslo> raviepic3: probably, but I dont think it will be at all noticable
<irreverant> is it telling it to search for a user with uid 0 associated with that first prefix?
<danslo> raviepic3: natty
<irreverant> cause that worked
<raviepic3> danslo, my bad, even i have it in my repo
<raviepic3> thank you
<danslo> np
<Guest10590> how to enable sound in ubuntu??
<raviepic3> kupfer or gnome-do ? danslo
<irreverant> Never mind found out in the man files.
<danslo> raviepic3: I've only ever used gnome do
<raviepic3> Guest10590, you have a icon at the right top like a speaker icon
<raviepic3> danslo, oh
<irreverant> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<irreverant> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Dr_Heckle> I could use some help removing Eclipse - Galileo from my Ubuntu 10.04 system. The result of apt-get -s remove eclipse* is here: http://pastebin.com/kXddqQcCa  of which the most important line is probably: The following packages will be REMOVED: eclipse-platform eclipse-platform-data eclipse-rcp. Not sure if "remove eclipse*" is what I want... not sure if any of the additional packages are important to the system (the packages
<irreverant> I get this issue after apt-get install mozilla firefox
<Dr_Heckle> removed with autoremove)
<danslo> but yeah, if you want an even more likeweight solution, just:
<danslo> PATH=$PATH:/opt/eclipse/
<danslo> export PATH
<galerien> irreverant, close other update upgrade or install programs
<danslo> in ~/.bashrc
<FloodBot1> danslo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrea_> does anyone know what version of python ubuntu 11.4 runs, im just curious if its 2 or 3
<galerien> irreverant, and if you are certain (/!\you're not/!\) that everything else is closed, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Dr_Heckle> danslo, was that directed at me?
<prashant_123456> irreverant, it goes root
<prashant_123456> irreverant, to be root user
<danslo> Dr_Heckle: nope, at raviepic3
<Dr_Heckle> k
<danslo> andrea_: 2.7.1
<Dr_Heckle> andrea_, i believe it's runn... ^
<Demorion> hello
<danslo> hi
<andrea_> danslo thank you
<irreverant> galerian: i wasn't sure, i recently bought the ubuntu quick handbook but i'm still getting used to it.
<andrea_> Dr_Heckle thank you
<irreverant> i migrated from mandrake to windows to red hat and now going back to *nix but ubuntu to be more specific
<Dr_Heckle> y/w (i guess :)
<raviepic3> danslo, yeah, gnome-do searches for existing commands
<Demorion> im always return to ubuntu or debian
<danslo> raviepic3: if I remember correctly there are a bunch of plugins you can enable/disable too :)
<irreverant> but why doesn't just using sudo - work with my pass?
<Demorion> i hate sudo :/
<galerien> irreverant, did you tried "sudo apt-get install firefox" ? You need administrative rights, and yes it's your pass
<raviepic3> danslo, yeah, amazing. looking at it as we speak
<missil> hi all im having a problem - - Launching VMware Web Access using /usr/bin/x-www-browser
<missil> Failed to parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<shomon> hi, how do you install rabbitvcs on natty?
<shomon> we have instlaled following what's on their website
<shomon> but it's not showing up in nautilus
<irreverant> galerian: Yes i tried sudo apt-get install firefox but authentication failed
<Dr_Heckle> danslo, if you have "sudo passwd" before, you changed root's password (and enabled root's account)
<irreverant> my user id is set to 1000 but it belongs to the adm admn and root gid
<Dr_Heckle> :/ sry that was for irreverant
<irreverant> Dr_Heckle what do you mean?
<galerien> irreverant, if you don't know your password, I can't help you ^^
<irreverant> I do know my password.
<irreverant> it's the only one I used when i created this virtual machine.
<teage> main menu is in folder xdg right? its file called applications menu right? I dont understand, Im trying to edit that file but menu stays the same. I even deleted that file and still the menu remains. am I missing something?
<root> hallo
<Dr_Heckle> halo
<Demorion> superuser :D
<galerien> well then, if authentication failed, it's not this password, or you don't have root privileges, witch would be weird if you installed this computer
<Demorion> you scary me
<irreverant> hmm interesting, that's true. then i'm at a loss because when i generated this computer it only required me to create the irreverant account and the password for it.
<irreverant> is there a way to reset the root password?
<irreverant> i check the permisssions for this account and it belongs to the root group
<guniata> hi guys, i nstalled ubuntu 11.04 64bit just now. the installlation went gr8, but afterwards i couldn't boot to the ubuntu. i didn't even saw a GRUB list of OS's - the machine boot to the Win7 automatically. help plz
<Dr_Heckle> irreverant, sudo passwd || su root passwd <<perhaps
<Dr_Heckle> don't just c/p that line
<raviepic3> danslo, export PATH=${PATH}:/opt/eclipse worked
<raviepic3> thank you
<danslo> raviepic3: np :)
<shomon> is there a rabbitvcs or nautilus specific channel?
<guniata> anyone?
<pfifo> irreverant, you can chroot into your system from a livecd and then set the password
<irreverant> Dr_Heckle worked like a charm
<galerien> irreverant, great, you can install something now ?
<irreverant> Yeah!
<Dr_Heckle> irreverant, you can now also switch to root, eg su
<shomon> guniata, sorry not enoughinfo to tell what could have gone wrong... maybe hard drive failure...
<irreverant> apt-get worked properly
<guniata> plz help - i can't find any information about this problem anywhere
<irreverant> Dr_Heckle yes I can just did sudo passwd || (passwd) > typed new UNIX password and bam!
<Dr_Heckle> s/unix/linux :P
<pfifo> !grub2 | guniata
<ubottu> guniata: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<OerHeks> guniata, hold left shift at boot to enter grub menu
<irreverant> the quick quide doesn't explain how to install the adobe flash player on firefox though!
<Dr_Heckle> irreverant, go to a page using flash
<Dr_Heckle> then click the button that pops up :)
<moltendorf> Anyone know how to make adduser, by default, set the permissions for others to 0 on the home it creates for the user?
<guniata> pfifo: what about grub 2?
<irreverant> Dr_Heckle: well flash now works.
<pfifo> guniata, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<guniata> OerHeks: i should do this every time i boot?
<galerien> irreverant : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-04/
<irreverant> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ this site though offered the rpm and yum installations but for apt for ubuntu i can't find the appropriate spm (ubuntu) to install
<missil> hi all im having trouble running vmware on ubuntu server - the installation completed succesfully - when running the commadn $ vmware i recieve the error - Launching VMware Web Access using /usr/bin/x-www-browser Failed to parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<romanov_> someone help reading with large log file, i want to extract lines below some date/pattern content of the large log file ?
<xeon> elo ubuntu user :)
<irreverant> Dr_Heckle and galerien : thank you and appreciate the tips!
<Dr_Heckle> np/enjoy
<galerien> irreverant, anytime
<irreverant> You know I run a website and wonder if you guys would like to make some extra money.
<pfifo> missil, you need X to run VMware
<pfifo> !jobs | irreverant
<Dattebayo> has ever anyone work with OpenVPN?
<irreverant> I'm registered in Arizona with the Corporation commision and need some good remote techs if your interested
<irreverant> !jobs
<prashant_123456> irreverant, i m interested
<irreverant> I'm sorry i don't understan !jobs | irreverant
<pfifo> ubottu, you used to know about jobs -_-
<ubottu> pfifo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prashant_123456> irreverant, tell me
<missil> x?
<iceroot> !ot | irreverant
<ubottu> irreverant: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<missil> xbuntu
<galerien> irreverant, Pranav_rcmas, take it to /querry
<pfifo> missil, vmware requires a graphical enviroment
<bashelina> i wan to redirect certain url's via /etc/hosts  .. anyone good with those issues ?
<irreverant> Just email me at irreverant@petrochico.com or shoot me a querry I don't want to break the rules on this chat channel.
<missil> dang
<missil> ty all
<missil> xbuntu popular choice
<missil> ?
<pfifo> missil, try qemu
<moltendorf> Anyone know how to make adduser, by default, set the permissions for others to 0 on the home it creates for the user?
<phillip> Hi guys my mind is blank, I know once a package is installed how to get information on it with dpkg , but what apt-get /cache command can I use to see what version info, etc before I install it?
<moltendorf> phillip: try aptitude show <package>
<iceroot> phillip: apt-cache show packagename
<bashelina> phillip,  apt-cache show   command
<moltendorf> phillip, unless you prefer the apt- individual commands, in which you can also use apt-cache in place of aptitude.
<pfifo> moltendorf, aptitude is no longet installed by default
<phillip> thanks!
<mofceoma> co ai o Viet Nam ko
<robin0800> pfifo, it is if you use the alternate cd
<prashant_123456> can anyone tell me how to change desktop effects in ubuntu 11.04
<bashelina> where can i redirect request via /etc/hosts other than 127.0.0.1 ????????????
<moltendorf> pfifo, I seemed to have it on my Ubuntu Server 11.04 distribution; not sure why it worked right out of the box, but I guess not for desktops?
<pfifo> bashelina, anywhere
<OverTheHillAndFa> i have a folder that simply denies to be deleted.. grrrrrrr help please
<bashelina> pfifo,  i want to disable cetain request.
<pfifo> OverTheHillAndFa, do a filesystem check
<bashelina> pfifo,  so i cant use localhost since i have a httpd server running
<iceroot> OverTheHillAndFa: you are the owner? or have write-access?
<OverTheHillAndFa> pfifo: ok :)
<OverTheHillAndFa> yrs
<iceroot> OverTheHillAndFa: dont do a fs-check
<OverTheHillAndFa> yes
<bashelina> anyone good with networking ??
<iceroot> OverTheHillAndFa: output of ls -l for that folder and "whoami" please
<robin0800> moltendorf, yes thats right its only missing from the live cd but its only a sudo apt-get install aptitude away
<iceroot> bashelina: #network
<pfifo> bashelina, what is the circumstance
<iceroot> bashelina: #networking or something like that
<JoshuaL> Empathy chats steal focus when someone starts talking to me, can it be disabled?
<galerien>  bashelina I'm good at breaking it, if required ;)
<OverTheHillAndFa> iceroot: how exactly do i do that
<bashelina> so i want to disable dns request by redirecting it via /etc/hosts
<moltendorf> Anyone know how to force adduser to set specific permissions on a users' home directory upon creation? (i.e. chmod 750 /home/<user> after <user>'s home is created)?
<OverTheHillAndFa> and why not fs check?
<bashelina> but i cant redirect to 127.0.0.1 cause i got httpd running
<leshaste> am I right in thinking that in principle 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<leshaste> should be supported?
<bashelina> so what address should i redirect it to ???????
<iceroot> OverTheHillAndFa: because fscheck is not the solution
<pfifo> bashelina, you 'should' do that at the firewall
<iceroot> OverTheHillAndFa: the reason you cant delete it is because you are not the owner/have write-access. you can use sudo
<iceroot> OverTheHillAndFa: but normally there is a reason why you dont have write access as normal user
<OverTheHillAndFa>  this is outputfor the folder: drwx------ 1
<OverTheHillAndFa> iceroot:  this is outputfor the folder: drwx------ 1
<iceroot> OverTheHillAndFa: that is not the complete output
<iceroot> OverTheHillAndFa: there is a user and a group also
<bashelina> do it within firewall i overkill imo,  there must be quick fix in /etc/hosts
<OverTheHillAndFa> + my user name *2
<iceroot> OverTheHillAndFa: can you paste the correct line? and the output of "whoami"
<pfifo> bashelina, point it to 0.0.0.0
<hosangadi_> Hey guys, I am using ubuntu 10.04 and need some help. How do you install the netbook interface on top of the gnome interface. By netbook interface, I do not mean unity. I mean the old netbook interface
<OverTheHillAndFa> drwx------ 1 tor tor      4096 2011-05-17 06:42 mappe uten navn
<xueliang> 大家好
<pfifo> !jp | xueliang
<ubottu> xueliang: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<MethedMan> is there an easy, user-friendly firewall to get started with?
<iceroot> OverTheHillAndFa: whoami gives tor? is  "mappe uten navn" the complete foldername? with spaces in it?
<iceroot> !ufw | MethedMan
<ubottu> MethedMan: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<bashelina> MethedMan,  ufw = ubuntu firewall
<OverTheHillAndFa> whoami = tor
<OverTheHillAndFa> iceroot: yes
<th^^> bashelina: it's uncomplicated firewall, actually.. and nothing to do with ubuntu :p
<hosangadi_> can anyone tell me how to install the netbook interface in ubuntu 10.04?
<iceroot> OverTheHillAndFa: type "rm -r mappe\ uten\ navn"
<hosangadi_> I do not mean the unity interface
<hosangadi_> Please help!
<iceroot> OverTheHillAndFa: and dont use whitespaces in names
<bashelina> th^^,  wherer can i ask about /etc/hosts then ?????????
<prashant_123456> hosangadi_, tell me
<bashelina> th^^,  not asking about firewall actually
<iceroot> hosangadi_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<OverTheHillAndFa> i did not give that name: proposed by ubuntu while creating it
<hosangadi_> prashant_123456, how do you install the netbook interface in ubuntu 10.04. I mean the old netbook interface
<bashelina> th^^,  oops wrong person
<iceroot> hosangadi_: i already told you
<Demorion> what name of commend which show cow in terminal
<pfifo> `moo`?
<iceroot> Demorion: apt-get moo
<prashant_123456> hosangadi_, u mean lucid linux
<hosangadi_> yes
<bashelina> MethedMan,  install gufw
<Demorion> no it's sudo apt-get install moo, i mast install packet zoo ?
<MethedMan> bashelina: how did you know i was stumbling in the man pages?
<prashant_123456> hosangadi_, these are the steps sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une      sudo apt-get update                  sudo apt-get install unity
<th^^> MethedMan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw there's GUI for ufw if you want firewall for desktop
<MethedMan> gufw
<hosangadi_> prashant_123456, I don want unity, I want the first netbook interface
<nit-wit> hosangadi_, the netbook  desktop is not in development per say, here is a ppa as well. https://launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/+archive/une
<prashant_123456> hosangadi_, ok
<frater_sx> hello everyone
<prashant_123456> frater_sx, hi
<frater_sx> I have two screens: one LVDS and one XGA, in horizontal extended desktop mode. with a program I have to draw part of the interface in the LVDS and part in the XGA. the toolbar appears only in the LVDS, while in the other there's simply the desktop. both are identified as "screen 0" using xrandr.
<iceroot> hosangadi_: are you kidding me? i told you 2 times how to get the netbook-interface on 10.04
<Viking667> AAAAaaaarrrggh!!!
<frater_sx> problem: I can't draw outside the VGA screen, even if the desktop extension can fraction windows I put in the middle, but it simply doesn't exits from the VGA, leaving the LVDS empty
<frater_sx> (ubuntu 10.04)
<frater_sx> any hint?
<pfifo> frater_sx, support is kinda dead right now, you might have trouble finding someone who knows at this hour
<frater_sx> pfifo: thanks
<MethedMan> is there a good program for sweeping ubuntu for spyware/malware/...
<galerien> MethedMan, you shouldn't need one
<MethedMan> galerien: i hope so.  are there certain ports that the firewall leaves alone?  such as 80 and 443.
<galerien> MethedMan, anyway, I recommend this article on ubuntu security, it has got some links within that you might find interesting too : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<SuperLag> If I've messed with the Gnome Terminal settings, and want to put things back to default, how do I do that?
<dcg> MethedMan: please never say that, there is alway a possibility of spyware/malware on any system, it is just highly unlikely to be found on a linux system
<salterlee> Hello there. Noob here. Please please please please please can someone help me with a Drive Mounting problem (not being lazy - have spend three solid days going through message boards etc trying to fix it)??? Prettiest please????
<MethedMan> dcg: i did not say that.  i only said that i hope that i do not need any anti-spy/malware software
<danslo> salterlee: dont ask to ask just ask
<galerien> MethedMan, the only way to get something like that is to install it, by choosing the apps and entering your password (or to have 20 hackers who hates your guts). So...
<galerien> salterlee, expose your problem and stop wining ;)
<salterlee> My DVDs and USB storage don't automount - have been fiddling with settings as per msg boards but just can't get them to mount properly. They're all recognised by Ubuntu but just won't mount
<salterlee> (sorry, was trying to be polite by asking)
<Dr_Heckle> galerien, i'm`a send u a 1 line PM
<Frankk> Is this a help channel?
<Frankk> For Ubuntu v 11
<salterlee> And "sudo palimpsest" in console gives me this:  "libgdu:ERROR:gdu-pool.c:2369:device_recurse: assertion failed: (depth < 100)"
<ali1> I want a program similar to a program that is in the picture - to identify the sound card output .  http://imgup.com/image-E0E9_4DD23A60.jpg
<pfifo> salterlee, what version of ubuntu are you using and what window manager/desktop enviroment are you using?
<salterlee> Natty (11) , nautilus and gnome
<Frankk> I have an ATI card, I have the latest drivers etc. When I move windows around the screen it seems choppy.
<frogzoo> just loving 11.04, on a 13" lappie it's awesome
<galerien> salterlee, ok wait a sec
<galerien> salterlee, give me a link to a board post where you exposed your problem
<salterlee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10806239#post10806239
<pfifo> salterlee, did you do a fresh install or a upgrade
<salterlee> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/157249
<salterlee> Upgrade from 10.10
<Dattebayo> can some1 help me with this link https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openvpn.html?
<prashant_123456> can anyone helpme out
<pfifo> salterlee, have you upgraded lately?
<salterlee> (started fresh upgrade yesterday but stopped before it went anywhere because I really am worried about doing something wrong and losing my Windows partition and the data held on ntfs disks - want to become Ubuntu only, but still have one or two things to do on Windoze)
<galerien> salterlee, give me "ll /media"
<prashant_123456> i have registered my nickname but cant join #openmoko
<salterlee> @Pfifo, yes, all up to date
<salterlee> total 36
<salterlee> drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 2011-05-17 09:25 ./
<salterlee> drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 2011-05-16 12:42 ../
<salterlee> drwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4096 2011-05-16 20:54 2nd1/
<salterlee> drwxrwxrwx  1 root root 8192 2011-05-16 20:54 2nd2/
<salterlee> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   68 2011-05-16 22:02 .created_by_python-fstab
<salterlee> drwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4096 2011-05-16 21:43 New_Volume/
<FloodBot1> salterlee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<galerien> ... sorry about that guys, didn't see it comming
<salterlee> total 36 drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 2011-05-17 09:25 ./ drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 2011-05-16 12:42 ../ drwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4096 2011-05-16 20:54 2nd1/ drwxrwxrwx  1 root root 8192 2011-05-16 20:54 2nd2/ -rw-r--r--  1 root root   68 2011-05-16 22:02 .created_by_python-fstab drwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4096 2011-05-16 21:43 New_Volume/ drwxrwxrwx  1 root root 8192 2011-05-16 20:54 Windows/ lee@lee-desktop:~$
<Fleck> ...
<galerien> salterlee, please use "http://pastebin.com/" ...
<salterlee> Am I still muted?
<salterlee> @Galerien, I think I have - can you see it?
<salterlee> (sorry, never used IRC before)
<Fleck> :)
<galerien> salterlee, http://pastebin.com/, you past it there, and give me the link
<pfifo> prashant_123456, why not?
<salterlee> Ah, thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/608885/plain/
<salterlee> There should be two DVDs also
<FCGreg> salterlee: there you go... use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<prashant_123456> pfifo, how do i know my nickname is registered and verified ?
<pfifo> prashant_123456, nickserv will send you a message
<prashant_123456> pfifo, i had the message and did what it said
<prashant_123456> pfifo, but when i join channel #openmoko it says u r not registered
<galerien> and fstab doesn't let you mount but you can "sudo mount /dev/? /media/?" ?
<pfifo> prashant_123456, ask in #help
<prashant_123456> pfifo thanks
<salterlee> @galerien, if that is at me, I have in Dev, cdrom cdrom1 cdrw dvd dvd 1 dvdrw
<francis> So I have natty 11 now. When I drag windows it seems.. choppy
<francis> Are the ATI drivers not updated yet?
<salterlee> And don't know which one to use. I'm really not trying to be thick - it has been a bit of a nightmare Disk Utility doesn't run at all either, and none of my USB storage drives load (it all happened when I upgraded to 11)
<danslo> francis: I believe they are up to date, but...... ati drivers in linux are just shit
<danslo> I have the same problem fyi :)
<francis> Haha
<francis> I mean yeah they are
<francis> But I didn't have this problem in 10
<danslo> mmm
<MagePsycho> hey guys.. i want one serious opinion from you
<MagePsycho> i want to use linux server only in my windowz.. so that i can work on linux platform server
<MagePsycho> is this possible?
<danslo> MagePsycho: use a virtual machine
<danslo> virtualbox / vmware
<Dr_Heckle> :/ how does 1 install  a .tar.gz ...
<MagePsycho> great danslo ... need to check
<danslo> Dr_Heckle: you dont, its an archive
<MagePsycho> which one is best virtualbox or vmware ..
<danslo> Dr_Heckle: unpack through tar -xzf some_file.tar.gz
<MagePsycho> in terms of performance
<danslo> MagePsycho: I think they have comparable performance, vmware has some enterprise editions etc... personally I prefer virtualbox :)
<Dr_Heckle> nurr
<Dr_Heckle> thx
<francis> So is there no fix to these choppy window animations?
<francis> No way to access the compiz effects?
<MagePsycho> so i can run my web application server on virutalbox
<danslo> francis: you can install compizconfig-settings-manager
<danslo> francis: but about fixing the choppiness: not sure :(
<Dr_Heckle> francis, not sure if it'll help, but "compiz" has a CLI interface
<francis> Not sure how to go about accessing that
<pfifo> salterlee, doing a fresh install will fix it
<danslo> francis: see my suggestion
<francis> Ah ok
<danslo> francis: this may help for the both of us: http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/04/unity-choppy-with-ati-graphics-card-and.html :)
<Dr_Heckle> francis, open a terminal, type "compiz" (no quotes) double tap the tab key to see what all commands are available (that start w/ compiz) for any command that looks promising execute it with the --help flag, or listen to danslo who knows more than I
<zniavre> good morning
<red> I run apache as www-data user, and I added my own username into www-data group, and I've chowned a folder to www-data but am unable to write to it myself
<zniavre> there is a way to add gksu apps to appmenu ?
<red> I basicly want to have apache run as www-data, but be able to read\write the folders apache owns
<francis> Okay one moement
<pfifo> red, chmod to 0664
<danslo> brb francis rebooting to see if it works :P
<Dr_Heckle> francis, that's where my help ends :) i'm giving you the keys to trying to figure out stuff in linux, (eg: here's enough knowledge to cause problems :)
<Dr_Heckle> enjoy!
<red> pfifo: thanks
<salterlee> pfifo - I really need another way than a fresh install - too much to back up and don't want to mess with partitions - tried it yesterday but stopped as I didn't know which partitions would go
<pfifo> red, 0775 fr directories
<red> okay
<red> drupal said 0664 was enough at least
<salterlee> galerien, any ideas?
<dockimble> i have a problem and im running ubuntu 11.04 - no program will play pls streaming audio files
<francis> That fixed it!
<francis> Thank you everyone!
<dockimble> only in ubuntu - they work fine in debian
<MethedMan> how does one make the firewall tighter.  i banned port 80 and somehow web pages were still loading at about 0.2kb/s
<danslo> yeah.. that seems to have worked for me :D
<rober7> xubuntu 11 is slow on 512 ram ... is it because my pc?
<yabanize> Is greg still here?
<galerien> salterlee, well, no, I never had problems with fstab (but I do fresh install every time as I have several partition that make it simple)... read this cover to cover and check every step, I can't tell you more
<yabanize> FCGreg are you still here"?
<galerien> salterlee, sorry : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<FCGreg> yabanize: yes i am for a few more minutes.
<et_> facing problems with printing from within a Citrix session..
<yabanize> Ok now i just reinstalled ubuntu and got some success, The WifiLight is now on
<et_> Printers shown inside citrix. But does not print.
<yabanize> but still no wifi
<frogzoo> et_: of course not - you need to set up the printer drivers inside of citrix
<yabanize> So what do i do now i got the light on
<quag512> Can someone help me with an issue I am having with running ubuntu by dual booting with windows 7? When I am asked to start up ubunutu 11.04 after the wubi installer downloads everything, I get this screen: http://i.imgur.com/miXhV.jpg
<et_> frogzoo: Printer drivers seem to be set.. Cause when I use a live CD, install citrix on it and try, it works
<FCGreg> yabanize: that seems like good news.  the first thing i would do is the proprietary drivers tool
<salterlee> galerien, thanks, but I've been through that several times. My main complaint is that the USB drives won't automount - the function just disappeared and Disk Utility has decided never to load again (even if I uninstall and reinstall) :(
<dockimble> anyone?
<yabanize> quag512, looks like your graphics drivers are not working properly, try safe graphics mode
<et_> frogzoo: I'm trying to find out what went wrong when I installed this system..
<frogzoo> et_: kk, weird
<yabanize> Proprietary drivers found nothing
<yabanize> Also noticed I cant get the light to turn off now
<et_> frogzoo: Yeah. I could not find any log files for citrix.. Cups webinterface does not show any pending jobs
<quag512> yabanize, thanks. i will try that right now
<FCGreg> yabanize: are you trying hte "Additional Drivers" tool?
<et_> frogzoo: Does citrix use some other log file?
<yabanize> Yes the additional drivers. The only thing it found software modem
<yabanize> Oh and in the network menu it says wireless disable by hardware switch?
<yabanize> Yet i press the button and nothhing happens
<FCGreg> yabanize: hmmm, try and press the wifi hardware button again
<FCGreg> ok
<dockimble> i have a problem and im running ubuntu 11.04 - no program will play pls streaming audio files
<dockimble> only in ubuntu - they work fine in debian
<pfifo> salterlee, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/571038
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 571038 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "palimpsest crash with libgdu:ERROR:gdu-pool.c:2369:device_recurse: assertion failed: (depth < 100)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<danslo> dockimble: actually they work fine in banshee (comes with ubuntu by default)
<yabanize> I guess this will be the locked in position thing you were talking about earlier?
<danslo> just use Radio tab, add new station, and supply url to pls
<FCGreg> yabanize: if you haven't already use update-manager to ensure you system is up to date.  Then go into Synaptic... type "b43" in the Quick filter box and tell me which packages are listed
<et_> Not able to print from within citrix session.. Printers added through cups show up in the session but I don't get any prints. No jobs pending in the sessions print queue
<et_> and No jobs were submitted to cups
<et_> Any idea what might be wrong?
<yabanize> FCGreg, none of them are installed, but it sitll shows them
<pixxi451> hello everyone, I have a problem, I tried using Wubi to install Ubuntu on a WinXP laptop and I had the iso torrent file in the same folder but it still hangs when it tries to download the torrent file...don't know what to do at this point :(
<FCGreg> yabanize: ok.  install the b43-fwcutter.  then reboot and install the firmware-b43-installer.  see if that works.  now that the light it on, it just might!
<yabanize> pixxi451, burn the iso to a cd and then install it and when it asks you where choose install alongside windows.. You dont need to use Wubi, The only advantage that will give you is you will be able to uninstall it from windows like any other program
<pixxi451> I don't think I have a RW drive :(
<yabanize> Can your lappy boot from USB?
<pixxi451> I just got this laptop yabanize, don't know, it's a HP Compaq
<pixxi451> yabanize: I'm on wifi if that helps
<sid> yes HP compaq can boot from USB
<pixxi451> thanx sid
<pixxi451> so what do I need to do, get a usb port?
<yabanize> It probably will, you will have to look in your bios, Im guessing you have a USB stick that you could use? download this and select the ubuntu version and your iso with a flash drive in
<pixxi451> damn why is it so complicated?  When I installed it before on Win7 it wasn't any problem.
<AmJAD> hi
<danslo> pixxi451: you can use unetbootin too :)
<pixxi451> unetbootin? let me look that up danslo thanx :)
<yabanize> Hmm, Download daemon tools lite, mount the iso and run the wubi installer from the iso
<yabanize> Because the iso contains a wubi installer
<ilon> is there any sollution to run ubuntu 11.04 on netbooks? i.e. <4GB drives
<sid> why demon tools!! usq archive mounters.. they are fast
<yabanize> Doesnt matter what you use realy, just thaught daemon tools would be better as it simulates a real cd
<MagePsycho> guys i downloaded the virtual box for windows
<MagePsycho> now how to run centos
<MagePsycho> or ubuntu from there
<deedee> can someone help me mounting my raid controller in ubuntu livecd (10.10 64.bit)? i got this error -> http://imageshack.us/f/64/screenshotij.png/
<arand> ilon: I don't think so, lubuntu might still swallow that space...
<deedee> and dmesg tells me this: http://pastebin.com/BLjGsPXL
<danslo> MagePsycho: the steps are really straightforward man, just create a new VM, mount an iso, and install like normal
<pixxi451> thanx yabanize, I appreciate the help :)
<danslo> MagePsycho: first try, then report back with errors ;)
<kunu> why my notebook's wireless offen be turn off automatic
<uabn93> ilon: <4GB ?? maybe look at what the alternative download offers?
<zniavre> how to ask question to ubuntuask ?  it tells me : Sorry, we can't accept this question
<MagePsycho> hey danslo .. mount an iso means.. ?
<MagePsycho> do we need to install in boot mode or from windows
<danslo> MagePsycho: come on, just open virtualbox, look around and try something :) you dont need me to hold your hand every step of the way
<moltendorf> Anyone know where I can grab a copy of suPHP's source?
<MagePsycho> thanks danslo
<moltendorf> Google turns up no alternative mirrors. :(
<danslo> moltendorf: http://code.google.com/p/wcoserver/downloads/detail?name=suphp-0.7.1.tar.gz
<danslo> have fun
<moltendorf> Thanks, danslo; their website went down minutes before I ran my setup script. :P
<uabn93> MagePsycho: this is why youtube was invented.
<zava> hello
<zava> i'm asking for a little help
<phrozen> hello, I have an problem plymouth main process 58 killed by SEGV signal
<phrozen> can someone help me? I think it is problem with grub but I am not an expert
<uabn93> zava: what is it?
<zava> Ubuntu works withr e-mu soundcards ?
<uabn93> phrozen: i can try.
<zava> 0404 PCI
<phrozen> uabn93
<phrozen> what Have I to do ?
<uabn93> zava: sorry im a newb.
<zava> :)
<zava> me too, though I am a Win expert :)
<phrozen> I installed ubuntu 10.10 on a same disk and I have access to files
<phrozen> but I do not know what can I do now... I thought it was grub problem but now I do not know
<Dr_Heckle> with tar does -C (change directory) allow me to specify where the file is extracted to? eg: cd \home\user\Downloads ; tar -C=\bin -xzf somefile.tar.gz
<uabn93> zava: you have trouble getting a sound card to work?
<zava> phrozen, have u tried virtual machines ?
<pfifo> Dr_Heckle, yes
<rinchan> QUSTION: channel for ubuntu  beginner
<Dr_Heckle> sweet, thx, i got that syntax right?
<pfifo> Dr_Heckle, no
<phrozen> zava - no
<Sidewinder1> #ubuntu-beginers
<zava> Sidewinder1, what about suport for emu soundcards ?
<Sidewinder1> Ooppa #ubuntu-beginners
<Sidewinder1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ApacheOmega> I'm trying to find the irc.freenode.net web page and or channel - where do I go?
<pfifo> ApacheOmega, their webpage is freenode.net ant their channel is #freenode
<szal> ApacheOmega: http//www.freenode.net/ … #freenode
<ApacheOmega> thank you fellas
<szal> http://www.freenode.net/
<ApacheOmega> after I get on freenode where on the page do I go to find out how to install a flash player into my Natty 64 bit OS???
<szal> ApacheOmega: why do you think you find that there?
<pfifo> ApacheOmega, that information is not likely to be found at the freenode website
<Sidewinder1> !flash > ApacheOmega
<ubottu> ApacheOmega, please see my private message
<Wooga> hello, is in ubuntu any such cross-compile tools as crossdev for gentoo?
<ApacheOmega> <szal>some one on Debian directed me in that direction
<Wooga> one that makes full foregin toolchain
<szal> ApacheOmega: if so, it only shows off the lameness on #debian
<pfifo> Wooga, nothing quite as advanced but there are a couple ready made cross compilers available
<ApacheOmega> ha ha ha
<Osa2> Hi all, I would like to test drive ubuntu server as a replacement of a windows 2003 server.
<vampire> ?
<ApacheOmega> <szal>I installed flash on a 32 bit computer but my 64 is killing me right now
<Osa2> What kind of items will I be missing out or will I be able to preserve all functions?
<pfifo> Osa2, it depends what services you run
<szal> ApacheOmega: you have a pm telling you directions
<Dr_Heckle> pfifo, do I not need the '=' because it's -C and not --directory ? /What did I do wrong?
<ApacheOmega> szal: oh you mean the ubotu
<Dr_Heckle> tar -xzf file.tar.gz -C /bin
<Osa2> pfifo: I now run AD, dhcp server, terminal server, exchange server, VPN, printing server
<pfifo> Dr_Heckle, you directory seperators are backwards :_) its / not \
<Dr_Heckle> fffff
<Dr_Heckle> i come from Windows (obv.) THX!
<guniata> can anyone tell me how to change the partition the machine boot in to?
<pfifo> Osa2, there is no AD in linux obivously, but the rest are replaceable
<Dr_Heckle> now where to put this eclipse folder... :/
<Osa2> If there is no AD how can you make users identify which file to acces and wich not?
<szal> guniata: what do you mean?
<pfifo> Osa2, however linux has its own solutions to AD if your replacing all your desktops as well
<damian_-_> hi, just installed natty, now i cant make programs executable. i rightclick the try to change permissions but right before my eyes they go back to what they used to be..
<guniata> i tired using the Grub in the live CD, but it's not installed, and when i tried to install it - it told me that it don't have enough space to install
<szal> damian_-_: what programs?
<pfifo> Osa2, in linux we would use ftp for filesharing
<Raj> How the grub works in live CDs ?
<guniata> szal: when i run sudo fdisk -l, i see the partition that boot first
<Osa2> pfifo: I understand but my situation would be to change the server not the workstations. Because otherwise they loose word/excel and a custom written accounting program for window$
<szal> guniata: if you didn't assign enough disk space, that's your problem, tbh..  redo the system w/ more space ^^
<guniata> szal: and in my case, it's not the linux partition. i want to change it to the linux partition
<damian_-_> szal: executables for example a game urban terror. but it happens with all files, not just the executable bit either... setting any permission will do it..
<pfifo> Osa2, we have samba support but not the full scale AD so you could still have remote file access
<damian_-_> i just realised its only on my second ntfs partition... its mounted read write via hal. i can create folders and copy files so i know thats not the problem
<Osa2> and dns can this be done as well?
<jjp_> Osa2: sorry, I take the discussion on the flow. You wanted to manage windows users permissions on Linux ? I think you can do it with openldap and samba
<szal> damian_-_: NTFS (and FAT32, for that matter) don't support Unix permissions
<guniata> szal: no, when i installed i gave the ubuntu partition 50GB or so... but i can't boot to it because the machine boot to the Win7 straight away
<Sidewinder1> damian_-_, Try opening your file manager with gksudo filemanager. Example: gksudo nautilus.
<pfifo> Osa2, I highly recommend using linux for dhcp dns and mail
<guniata> on my installation usb there is no space left
<szal> Sidewinder1: won't help, see above
<Sidewinder1> Sorry, I type slowly and must look at keyboard. :-(
<Osa2> jjp_ yes I want to change a win 2003 server to linux and I want to inform what I could be missing out of functions on doing so
<damian_-_> i tried sudo. not to worry i always played this game off my root drive so never had that problem. i will copy it back. :)
<damian_-_> thanks
<Osa2> pfifo and can windows clients access the linux mailserver?
<guniata> szal: i just need to change the boot, so the first partition in the boot order is the ubuntu partition and not the win7
<damian_-_> any way to convert the ntfs to ext* or reiser or something. or do i need to copy files off then format
<adam61> hi, does anyone know how to solve a lack of sound in flash? i'm using ubuntu 11.04, chromium and alsa
<guniata> can you tell me how to do that?
<jjp_> Osa2: certainly, but they may have issues with Outlook requiring Microsoft Exchanges added functionalities
<pfifo> Osa2, if your using pop3 and smtp (and/or several other protocols)
<guniata> szal: can you tell me how to do that?
<Osa2> at this moment they connect using exchange mailbox. Also they are able to access exchange over the web using outlook web access can this be done as well?
<jjp_> Osa2: current state of the art protocols for mail are STMP, IMAP, and POP3 to a less extend. Linux will deal perfectly with these standards, no doubt about that
<pfifo> Osa2, there are several webmail apps available, but you obivously need a webserver running too
<jjp_> Osa2: there's an openexchange project, but I have no in-depth knowledge of it
<Osa2> jjp_: okay thank you for this info I will look forward on this ones.
<guniata> can anyone tell me how to change partition boot order? i can't access my ubuntu partition because the machine boot to the windows partition first for some reason
<OrkaBorka> I need to install an older ( < 2.6.32) kernel under natty, is there a ppa availble somewhere?
<Osa2> What is with all the versions? I mean ubuntu xubuntu debian etc... Are they all that diffrent or are this minor release diffrences?
<ApacheOmega> I'm trying to use this command to install Flash (sudo add-apt-repository ppa: sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer) and this is the message I get (Error: need a repository as argument) how can I fix this??
<damian_-_> guniata: are you sure your booting windows with grub
<damian_-_> or has the windows bootloader taken over
<Dr_Heckle> :/ stupid wifi
<pfifo> Osa2, its basicly preinstalled package differences with the *ubuntu. debian, fedora and suse have some major differences though
<guniata> damian_-_: that's the thing - i don't get the grub, because it boots to win7
<Dr_Heckle> O.o tar -xzf file.tar.gz -C /opt >> for every item in the package: "Cannot open: no such file or directory" o.O What am I doing wrong?
<damian_-_> guniata: ok, im assuming windows was installed second
<guniata> damian_-_: the grub is on another partiotion
<guniata> no, it was installed frist
<Osa2> So every "make" is a diffrent type of OS?
<guniata> damian_-_: no, it was 2nd
<Dr_Heckle> guniata, did you install grub to some partition other than the Master Boot Record (/dev/sda)
<jjp_> Osa2: most distributions agree on common representations, like a basic file hierarchies, etc. Then tools may differ to deal with packages and the 'finish' may differ (window-manager...)
<guniata> damian_-_: and that is the wiered part
<robin0800> guniata, it should be in /dev/sda i.e. the root of the drive
<adam61> has anyone here ever had flashplayer running with no sound? any suggestions on how to fix it?
<guniata> Dr_Heckle: i don't know, i followed the standart installation of 11.04
<ApacheOmega> can anybody tell me what a repository argument is???
<karthick87> Keyboard numpad is not working.. Any idea ?
<jjp_> Osa2: remember that windows does not provide the package management anyway
<Dr_Heckle> guniata, didn't make any special changes?
<pfifo> Osa2, there is alot more options available on linux, and the different distros will explot this
<Osa2> jjp_: but all software can run on each platform? Or are there diffrences as well?
<Dr_Heckle> pfifo, do you know why I get that strange error?
<robin0800> guniata, then grub is not on a partition as it defaults to /dev/sda
<MonkeyDust> Osa2: what kind of differences do you have in mind?
<guniata> Dr_Heckle: no. i wanted to, to specify that the mount point will be / and stuff like that, but since it was suppose to do it by itself, i just gave the ubuntu partition about 50 GB and continued
<pfifo> Dr_Heckle, your giving it the wrong filename
<Osa2> pfifo: and how about backups can these be done easily? Block level or dedup?
<Dr_Heckle> pfifo, are you talking about the -C ?? if your not, no I didn't, i used tab completion :)
<pfifo> Osa2, there is a wide selection of clone/backup tools
<guniata> robin0800: but why? i followed the instruction of the 11.04 installation. didn't do any changes
<Osa2> MonkeyDust: I don't know are there distro's who can run programs that other distro's cant?
<jjp_> Osa2: any backup you want; I personaly used both low level tools dd (block oriented) and dump (file system oriented)
<pfifo> Dr_Heckle, are you running that as root?
<Dr_Heckle> guniata, did you choose to partition manually?
<guniata> robin0800: should i install again?
<Dr_Heckle> pfifo, NURRR
<Dr_Heckle> thx :)
<Osa2> what would be a starting point distro for changing 2003 server you could recommend?
<guniata> Dr_Heckle: no. the installer offered me to install alongside Win7, and then i just chose the size of the partition
<Dr_Heckle> success
<Dr_Heckle> guniata, hmm
<MonkeyDust> Osa2: http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090105114152803/Backup.html
<Dr_Heckle> guniata, can you sucessfully boot into recovery mode w/ your live cd/usb?
<pfifo> Osa2, ubuntu has great support for new admins
<mithran> hi all
<guniata> Dr_Heckle: should i reinstall??
<frater_sx> hello again
<Dr_Heckle> if so, do so, open a console and install manually, grub-install
<Dr_Heckle> use --help for options/syntax
<frater_sx> is there a way to disable sticky/magnetic screen borders on ubuntu 10.04?
<Sidewinder1> Osa2, 10.04 Server edition.
<robin0800> guniata,  is windows on a partition before i.e. c  the ubuntu one or after?
<jjp_> Osa2: if you're not familiar with command line tools, you should avoid debian or gentoo. Try out either ubuntu, red-hat, fedora
<Dr_Heckle> use fdisk -l (!!! -L !!!!) to list drives/options on where to do it
<Dr_Heckle> it will probably be /dev/sda
 * Dr_Heckle afkz
<guniata> robin0800: before
<elky> jjp_, debian is so nothing like gentoo.
<pfifo> Osa2, actuall avoid gentoo for a production server at all cost
<Osa2> Thank you all for the info. I will thake this with me and try out some features
<guniata> Dr_Heckle: what is the recovery? i can boot to the live session with no problems
<jjp_> elky: both are not oriented for admins moving from windows
<Osa2> and see how far the rabbit hole brings me :-)
<jjp_> Osa2: on this point I know: Free as in 'Freedom'
<robin0800> guniata, do what Dr_Heckle suggests for you may need a live cd as you can't do this from windows
<Osa2> The best thing a human chan have a friend and freedom :-)
<frater_sx> useless
<robin0800> guniata, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Amazura> Hi
<Sidewinder1> 'Lo
<Amazura> Good morning, can somebody please help me ? I need to find a driver to connect to wireless on my Dell Inspiron 1440
<k3ks> hi
<Sidewinder1> Amazura, Not sure what version you're using but have you tried System--> Adminstration--> Hardware Drivers?
<k3ks> i just tried to setup network dispatch scripts
<k3ks> which should be run on if up
<oooo> anyone know how to get empathy wrap line?
<k3ks> but they don't seem to be run
<k3ks> i echo text to a log file to debug but nothing is written
<old81> oooo, try shift + enter
<k3ks> has anybody an idea how to verfiy that the scripts are run?
<Samo502> k3ks: what scripts?
<oooo> old81: i mean automatically
<oooo> old81: any suggestion?
<Dr_Heckle> robin0800, did you get that person helped out?
<k3ks> scripts in network/if-up
<Dr_Heckle> w/ the grub problem?
<k3ks> or NetworkManager/dispatcher.d
<Samo502> k3ks: ah, i don't know then ^_^
<robin0800> Dr_Heckle, hope so
<Dr_Heckle> k :)
<amazura> can somebody please help me ? I need to find a driver to connect to wireless on my Dell Inspiron 1440
<Dr_Heckle> HAH! Eclipse!
<k3ks> Samo502, ok, i think i'll give it another try later
<oooo> amazura: mine is also dell inspiron 1440
<amazura> cool oooo
<aleksey> hi all
<oooo> amazura: but i can connect to wifi
<amazura> do you connect wireless ?
<robin0800> amazura, wi fi card?
<oooo> amazura: without doing anything
<amazura> My computer have the original Wireless card installed
<oooo> amazura: make sure u enable wireless
<amazura> I just don't know how to configure it
<amazura> well, let me try one more time, Thank u oooo
<robin0800> amazura, lspci is a good start and tell us what the card is
<amazura> great robin0800
<oooo> amazura: u may try right click on the wireless icon, and then
<oooo> choose enable wireless
<amazura> I looks like ubuntu does not see the wireless driver
<Samo502> amazura: isn't there an alphanumerical code with it? something like 0000:0000?
<syd_> hi all
<Samo502> amazura: usually the terminal can display it
<amazura> nope Samo502
<syd_> i need help with usb device in ubuntu 10.04
<amazura> Thank u everyone
<LjL> syd_: explain what the issue is
<syd_> when i plug my usb webcam wireless connection goes down
<syd_> i got usb wireless
<syd_> i think i have a problem with usb address
<Samo502> syd_: are you moving your wireless one to another port or is it staying in the same one?
<syd_> probably i've moved it
<Samo502> syd_: sometimes you can fix issues like that by playing around with what's plugged in where
<Samo502> syd_: for instance my USB mouse is very particular and won't accept most of my USB ports for some reason
<syd_> it is possible to reset old usb addresses?
<Samo502> syd_: i don't have enough experience with it to say, anyone care to pick up the ball on that one because i dunno
<syd_> thanks anyway ^^
<pfifo> syd_, your usb devices are probbally not getting enough power
<Sidewinder1> syd_, I'm not real familiar with that either...That being said, I try to replug it into where it was and reboot.
<Samo502> all i can find researching it is resetting the device itself and not it's address
<pfifo> Samo502, what do you mean by 'address'
<Samo502> pfifo: USB address
<Samo502> pfifo: whatever syd_ was talking about
<monaDeveloper> hey folks
<mike_rolps> Hi, by mistake my system lost power and instantly turned off. Now when I'm trying to login to my account, it gives an error the GNOME Power Manager configuration is invalid and nothing comes up. Please help!
<Moow> Is there anyone here who got Ettercap working with Ubuntu 11.04? Thanks.
<monaDeveloper> I have a high traffic usage that's only coming to my machine
<mike_rolps> I tried to search online and can't dfind relevant answer. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10
<monaDeveloper> I came here before and the advice was to turn the ssh server off
<monaDeveloper> but the problem still exist
<monaDeveloper> high traffic without having actual thing running
<monaDeveloper> netstat -at doesn't help
<monaDeveloper> but I used ntop to find the connected hosts
<monaDeveloper> to find this list http://pastebin.com/bWSdDPwK
<monaDeveloper> is there any advice to stop this?
<Sidewinder1> !enter > monaDeveloper
<ubottu> monaDeveloper, please see my private message
<Sik> Ugh, me being near regular here shames me... Either way, just installed 64-bit Ubuntu, and the swap partition is in /dev/sda7... but it looks like for whatever reason Ubuntu can't use it o_o; (there's some warning when Ubuntu boots) Any idea why this could be?
<pfifo> monaDeveloper, is this on your home internet connection?
<monaDeveloper> yes
<pfifo> monaDeveloper, block it at your router, if it persists, contact your ISP
<mike_rolps> The exact error message is "the configuration defaults for the gnome power manager has not been installed correctly"
<monaDeveloper> @pfifo ok thank you
<Dr_Heckle> lol @
<pshm> гы
<szal> Sik: define "some warning"
<Sik> szal: it says it can't access /dev/sda7
<Sik> Doesn't really give much details...
<szal> Sik: try "sudo swapon"
<pshm> maybe sudo strapon ? =)
<Sik> Er, I get a usage screen :P
<szal> or, if that expects an argument, "sudo swapon /dev/sda7"
<Sik> Well... Silent, I guess that means success? What does it do?
<szal> no output = usually, good output
<Sik> I know, on *nix everything is silent unless something goes wrong or it outputs data :P
<hje841> I have a networking question: How many TCP connection does Ubuntu allow for? and where do you find the number?
<pfifo> you can type `echo $?` after running a command to view its return value, 0 means success and non-zero indicates a problem
<Sik> What does swapon do? Enable a swap partition? Is it permanent?
<pshm> the big strapon is good strapon
<beagleOCS> (natty) hi. My desktop messed up, for unknown reasons. I don't see any panel (I have to manually launch gnome-panel after each boot) and windows don't have buttons. What can I do?
<Sik> Oh hey, thanks for $?, I need that for a shell script :P
 * szal thinks the command is self-explanatory
<szal> Sik: and no, it's not permanent
<Sik> szal: any more permanent solution? So I don't have to run it every time :/
<szal> Sik: swap partitions should be in /etc/fstab
<pfifo> Sik, it seems that you have a misconfigured /ets/fstab
<szal> Sik: make sure the UUID matches
<mike_rolps> beagleOCS: I had a similar problem, fixed it following these steps.
<mike_rolps> beagleOCS: http://bit.ly/w4HAo
<szal> list UUIDs -> ls -lA /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Sik> UUID seems to match
<Sik> ...mapped to sda6 though
<szal> sounds like a misconfiguration
<Sik> In fact, sda7 isn't even listed there
<pfifo> szal, thats not how you get disk UUIDs, use `blkid`
<beagleOCS> mike_rolps: I already tried to delete the hidden file, but the panel did not restore. the guide talks about a gnome configuration editor: what is it?
<Sik> Why isn't sda7 listed? :/
<szal> Sik: pastebin your /etc/fstab, "blkid" and "sudo fdisk -l"
<pfifo> Sik, because you cant mount a swap partition, type `blkid`
<Sik> blkid shows an empty output :P
<pfifo> Sik, `sudo blkid`
<hje841> Does 'ulimit -n' return the possible number of TCP connection in Ubuntu?
<vikram> h
<mike_rolps> beagleOCS: use package gconf-editor
<vikram> hi
<vikram> unity not working on ubuntu10.10
<Sik> https://pzt.me/9qsr
<beagleOCS> thanks mike_rolps
<mike_rolps> beagleOCS: np
<pshm> unity is coming...
<Sik> /dev/sda6 is my boot partition, /dev/sda7 is the swap partition for this install, /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5 are from an old install I'll get rid of later >_>
<szal> Sik: no wonder, your fstab says swap is on /dev/sdb7
<Sik> ...
<Sik> LOL
<Sik> Oh I know why
<Sik> I used the minimal CD off a LiveUSB and there sda was the USB, not the hard disk
<szal> change that to sda7 & you should be fine
<Sik> There, fixed :D
<pfifo> hje841, no
<Sik> PS: remind me to fill a bug report about the minimal CD installer thinking itself is the main hard disk -_-'
<ClickClack> hi, how can i find the correct fingerprint of the ssl certificate from mail.gmx.de?
<frostschutz> Sik: use uuids
<hje841> pfifo: then how do I find it?
<szal> Sik: that's, unfortunately, a common feature if you have/use more than 1 disk
<pfifo> hje841, it 65536
<szal> s/feature/"feature"/
<hje841> pfifo: what's the defining factor?
<suku> "./arduino: 22: java: not found".... please help guys! :(
<Sik> szal: the installer could be made to skip itself unless there's no other hard disk :P
<pfifo> hje841, sizeof(short)
<Sik> <frostschutz> Sik: use uuids <-- Blame the installer, I didn't set this up :/
<pfifo> hje841, i bieleve thats per process though, so a multi threaded app could have many more
<szal> suku: install java?
<suku> szal:  runtime only ??? how ??
<szal> !java | suku
<ubottu> suku: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<marco_> is there a power-manager gui for lxde?
<wisien> i need gui for zip and rar . any propositions?
<jrib> !rar | wisien
<ubottu> wisien: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<sscrappy1> trying to mount a ext usb hdd .. says its mounted .. doesn't show me directory in terminal
<wisien> ?
<jrib> wisien: why the "?"?
<wisien> why not
<beagleOCS> Hi. After a crash, I don't see gnome-panel anymore. In addition, all the windows buttons (hide/maximize/close etc.) are not visibile.... what can I do?
<beagleOCS> on natty
<szal> because a ? w/o a reason doesn't make sense
<JoeCoolDesk> How do I launch the recovery console on startup?
<jrib> wisien: because I have no clue what you are trying to communicate.  I had ubottu send you a link with the answer to your original question and you replied with "?"
<wisien> jrib:i need gui for rar and zip
<jrib> wisien: read the link ubottu gave you.
<ActionParsnip> JoeCoolDesk: hold shift at boot
<szal> !pl | wisien
<ubottu> wisien: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
 * szal thinks there is a considerable language barrier
<JoeCoolDesk> It's just stuck at * Checking battery state....  [ OK ]
<beagleOCS> Hi. After a crash, I don't see gnome-panel anymore. In addition, all the windows buttons (hide/maximize/close etc.) are not visibile.... what can I do? (natty)
<tic^> !panel | beagleOCS
<beagleOCS> tic^: no help :)
<oooo> beagleOCS: if u can open a terminal, then run compiz --replace
<JoeCoolDesk> Has Ubuntu hit the 10 second boot yet?
<oooo> beagleOCS: this may help
<oooo> JoeCoolDesk: no idea, but mine take about 1 minute
<beagleOCS> oooo: it didn't help
<ouyes> finall I get the feel about small screen laptops , it is hard to read things
<pfifo> JoeCoolDesk, 10 secobnds sounds about right
<oooo> beagleOCS: maybe, u will need to log off, or try gnome-settings-daemon
<JoeCoolDesk> Holding shift on start doesn't do anything for VirtualBox
<tic^> beagleOCS: google "missing panel ubuntu" I got many hits.
<pfifo> JoeCoolDesk, try ctrl instead
<JoeCoolDesk> I got it into GRUB so I can run recovery now
<Sidewinder1> beagleOCS, If you can get into Synaptic, try reinstalling Gnome-Panel.
<JoeCoolDesk> Can I run Unity with Virtualbox?
<beagleOCS> the problem is not only gnome panel.... windows buttons are missing too
<AceKing> Has anyone found a solution to disabling "Recent Documents"?
<pfifo> AceKing, never open any documents?
<AceKing> pfifo, LOL
<rigved> beagleOCS: have you tried to reset the panel to it's defaults?
<rigved> JoeCoolDesk: yes, if you have the required hardware
<JoeCoolDesk> I have all the hardware I want, it's the matter of interfacing with Vbox
<rigved> JoeCoolDesk: it works
<AceKing> pfifo, So you really don't have an answer?
<beagleOCS> rigved: in which way? I removed .gconf directory but nothing changed
<ActionParsnip> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rigved> beagleOCS: ^^
<beagleOCS> rigved: as said before I don't see windows buttons too!!
<pfifo> AceKing, I lookd but cant seem to find any place where its storing that information
<rigved> beagleOCS: are you using 11.04?
<AceKing> pfifo, It's been driving me nuts since install.
<pfifo> AceKing, if your in unity, try switching to clasic and clearing it out the old fashioned way
<AceKing> pfifo, I didn't like Unity so I switched back to classic. It doesn't work like it used to
<pfifo> AceKing, gnome3 here :) I have no idea
<AceKing> pfifo, Is gnome3 working?
<pfifo> AceKing, its unsupported
<AceKing> pfifo, Ok, I may try it on my test laptop. I don't like Unity at all
<MonkeyDust> Pinguy OS looks a lot nicer, without Unity
<pfifo> AceKing, I installed with debootstrap and installed from a ppa, avoiding installing unity and gnome all together
<AceKing> pfifo, You had no problems doing it that way?
<pfifo> AceKing, you need HW accelrated video, your laptop might not make the grade
<AceKing> pfifo, Ahhh, OK
<pfifo> AceKing, I had a list of problems as long as my arm
<AceKing> pfifo, Yeah, I think I'll wait then. Thanks for the info.
<sscrappy1> trying to get printing to work .. how should the device URL be presented in the printer settings
<JuJuBee> I have a live USB stick I have been using fine. All of a sudden I am prompted for username and password when I "Try Kubuntu" ? What's up with that?
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and you can set the password there, press CTRL+ALT+F7 to return
<paulus> i have ubuntu 10.10 with MacUbuntu, some times pc starts up with blank screen, any idea's
<exitcode> my natty sometimes suddenly logout
<ActionParsnip> paulus: possibly an issue with the theme
<ActionParsnip> exitcode: any pattern to what causes it?
<paulus> i could change the theme, and  wait sometime, of course
<exitcode> it is random
<MonkeyDust> paulus: MacBuntu uses Compiz intensively, that can be the cause
<exitcode> thank you for try to help:)
<ActionParsnip> exitcode: I suggest you test your RAM
<exitcode> hm..
<unknown___> can any one tell me where I can find a solution to Ubuntu USB server 11.04 no cd error?
<Z30> hi
<exitcode> i did a lots of OS install, win and linux too and I have 2 logical partition which I cant format. gparted see none of my partitions. can you recommend a disk recovery tool?
<Z30> i have problem in VPN in VPN in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> exitcode: try parted --list
<ActionParsnip> unknown___: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<Z30> how i can connect to VPN server when i am connect with anyone to internet?
<exitcode> it shows: error, invalid partition table : dev/sda wrong sign
<unknown___> ActionParsnip we. no I did not, did not think I had to do that since I got it from the ubuntu site
<MonkeyDust> exitcode: try sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> unknown___: thats not why MD5 is needed, it doesn't matter in any way where you get it from
<Q-FUNK> since a few days /home apparently gets mounted read-only. any suggestion on where to start investigating why?
<ActionParsnip> unknown___: the data can get damaged in transit, you have failed to test your file so you have no way of knowing if it complete or consistant
<Z30> how i can connect to another VPN server when i am already connect to internet with VPN?
<brett__> brett__: testing
<brett__> brett__: testing
<ActionParsnip> unknown___: you could get it from some dodgey warez site, as long as the hashes match the ones on the official site, it is the correct data
<BarryB> .
<LjL> !test | brett__
<ubottu> brett__: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<exitcode> MonkeyDust: i skipped and now I can see the output, there are the partitons. but how can I make the bad partitions to usable?
<unknown___> ActionParsnip ok thanks for I'll check it out
<Z30> how i can connect to another VPN server when i am already connect to internet with VPN?
<ActionParsnip> Z30: setup another connection, you can connect to many VPNs
<MonkeyDust> exitcode: try fsck
<brett__> LjL: sorry
<beagleOCS> Hi. How can I set metacity as default on natty? compiz is messed up
<BarryB> Is there a system command or some sort fo check in ubuntu by c++ code / shell script that can detect network cable lost or network loss?
<exitcode> MonkeyDust: from livecd?
<porjo> BarryB: mii-tool
<BarryB> mii-tool
<BarryB> is there a manual for that or is that a command?
<Z30> i setup new VPN connection but when i connect with one of them i cant connect with another!!!
<Sidewinder1> exitcode, Yes, from LiveCD.
<MonkeyDust> exitcode: ah, live cd
<exitcode> thanks:)
<Z30> i setup new VPN connection but when i connect with one of them i cant connect with another!!!
<exitcode> about fsck: if I am right I did it a month ago, nothing found
<Sidewinder1> !repeat > Z30
<ubottu> Z30, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> exitcode: try e2fsck
<MonkeyDust> exitcode: i was able to mount an external partition by using ext4dev
<Sidewinder1> exitcode, I've also read something to the effect, never run fsck on a MOUNTED drive; bad things can happen.
<exitcode> Sidewinder1: yeah, I saw the warning in terminal:)
<Sidewinder1> exitcode, Kewl, I just wanted to make sure. :-)
<exitcode> MonkeyDust: thanks, I will try e2fsck. I hope it will bring me back my half disk:D
<ca_work> I have the weirdest problem on a maverick machine: When trying to install a package the % goes to 12% then jumps back to 3% and keeps doing that Any hints ?
<ca_work> Behind proxy but nothing changed and all other net traffic works fine
<unknown___> ActionParsnip I just checked the MD5 and it matches
<woozly|job> where in ubuntu 10.04 change Hostname?
<woozly|job> can't figureout 'Networking' in menu
<MonkeyDust> woozly|job: try /etc/hostname
<rigved> ca_work: using terminal, right? try using synaptic or software center. do they also behave in the same way?
<iOleg> in terminal enter "hostname 'yournewhostname'" (without leading marks)
<Pici> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ca_work> rigved, Synaptic says Queued for the first package (ntpdate) and then does nothing..
<iOleg> perhaps you've to be ROOT first to perform this
<iOleg> so, "sudo blahblah"
<rootuser23> does anyone know a very good site for learning more about intermediate terminal commands? thx in advance
<rigved> ca_work: is there some other package that is being installed?
<Sidewinder1> rootuser23, Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171507
<rigved> ca_work: run this in the terminal: sudo dpkg -configure -a <-- After you have typed this and get no error, try installing the packages again
<rigved> ca_work: sorry that's --> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> !manual | rootuser23
<ubottu> rootuser23: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Sprechkaese> help please, my unity lost all applications, I can not find any application anymore but by starting it interminal
<rootuser23> oh ty very much, ubottu
<Sprechkaese> if I move over the left upper corner and klick, the "window" appears where I can start applications, but no application is found there neither any documents
<afief> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 with the open source ATI drivers, are there any bugs I should be aware of in Ubuntu 11.04 before I upgrade?
<jimcooncat> how to I get uuid of a partition to enter in fstab? Been playing around with distros and now my swap has a new uuid
<Pici> afief: I didn't have any issues here.
<ouyes> how to know all the details about my RAM?
<ouyes> is there a command?
<ntat> How do I set gmail to check the mail notification applet (Gnome). I would like to receive mail, it changed the color of the envelope.
<Pici> jimcooncat: sudo blkid
<jimcooncat> thanks Pici!
<ntat> I use Thunderbird client.
<dsathe> there is something royally screwd up with the ubuntu gtk usb creator :(
<dsathe> segfault O.O
<momolee> ouyes hardinfo in terminal and go to memory
<ca_work> rigved, no it just hangs on ntpupdate
<ouyes> momolee, thanks
<Sprechkaese> help please, my unity lost all applications, I can not find any application anymore but by starting it interminal. if I move over the left upper corner and klick, the "window" appears where I can start applications, but no application is found there neither any documents
<momolee> ouyes hope you got what you expected
<Pici> Sprechkaese: I was under the impression that you needed to type the application there that you wanted to start.
<viliny> Hello!
<tyreza> hello there
<tyreza> how to check disk on ubuntu ?
<Sprechkaese> pici: yes, but nothing is found when i type enything there
<viliny> i installed natty in virtualbox and it told me i don't have the hardware to run unity, i installed guest additions and all the other nicknacks but it's defaulting to classic desktop now. How can i re-enable unity or make it try at least?
<Sprechkaese> pici: i think i reinstalled zeitgeist-daemon via terminal, cant remember why, but seems that it is somehow related to it
<eroomde> when i log into 'rescue mode', what font is that in the terminal window?
<Pici> Sprechkaese: It shouldn't be. zeitgeist is for tracking what stuff you use, it shouldn't impact other stuff.
<ThinkT510> viliny: i don't think you can run unity in virtualbox
<viliny> ThinkT510, ah ok! thank you
<Sprechkaese> Pici: I can neither fgind any documents by typing there nor any application, also somehow the "recently used documents" and the "recently used applications" buttons vanished out of my sidebar
<DJones> viliny: Maybe this will help with unity in virtualbox http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/how-to-test-ubuntu-1104-with-unity-in.html
<Pici> Sprechkaese: Are you using Unity or the Classic desktop?
<Sprechkaese> Pici: unity
<jon8> i'm sorry, kind of a crap question.. but whats the easiest way to give more than one username full permission to read/write a directory -- BUT they are not in the same group
<viliny> DJones, i just found something similar, thank you :)
<ThinkT510> viliny: i stand corrected, sorry
<Sprechkaese> Pici: tried restart, tried apt-get update && upgrade, everything seems to be up to date, nothing missing
<porjo> jon8: chmod 777 :D
<ActionParsnip> jon8: make a group and give the group have group ownership of the data
<momolee> jon8 chmod 777
<jon8> hmm
<ActionParsnip> momolee: that will give ALL users, not just the specifics
<Pici> Sprechkaese: I'm not very familiar with Unity myself, I prefer gnome 2.x, sorry.
<jon8> i thought for sure it'd be something more compliated than that lol
<jon8> thank you guys ;)
<ActionParsnip> momolee: don't advise users to use 777, its really not a good idea
<jon8> ActionParsnip, whats the easiest way to create a group and give only that group permission to the dir?
<momolee> ActionParnsip thanks hey had overlooked what jon8 wanted
<Sprechkaese> Pici: me too, just trying to get familiar with it. thanks anyway =)
<ActionParsnip> jon8: chown :groupname folder     will give groupname the group ownership, you can find guides on how to make the group and add users to it
<ActionParsnip> momolee: 777 is just a bad bad idea
<tchrzcz> When I log in Natty to my account created in 10.10, Unity is not started. How do I troubleshoot this?
<ActionParsnip> tchrzcz: press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<jon8> ActionParsnip where is a guide to that? i'm looking on the website but can't find how to create a group and how to put users in the group
<damian_-_> hi,l something in my system is causing ubuntu not to sleep the display. the only programs i have installed so far sicne 1.4 are avant window navigator, wine, gnome2 global menu.  could any of these be causing it. it worked for a while until i started installing programs
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<pylix> I'm having trouble with my wireless ever sice i upraded to natty
<damian_-_> 11.4*
<viliny> okay unity worked now
<tchrzcz> @ActionParsnip: I'll try this and report back.
<pylix> is there an easy fix for this?
<viliny> but um, slow as hell so im now running unity 2d :)
<soyo> pylix: iwconfig
<damian_-_> hi,l something in my system is causing ubuntu not to sleep the display. the only programs i have installed so far since installing 11.4 are avant window navigator, wine, gnome2 global menu.  could any of these be causing it. it worked for a while until i started installing programs
<damian_-_> is there a command to sleep the display
<robin0800> damian_-_, don't know but the setting is in powermanager and perhaps the screensaver
<damian_-_> adit?
<damian_-_> ok, well i set it up there already. it did work for a while but its started only blanking the display
<Pici> .22
<danijel> Hi
<antihero> where are the default icons stored in natty?
<Pici> antihero: Usually in /usr/share/icons/
<viliny> Why is the theme availibity for ubuntu so poor from the get-go?
<antihero> Pici: Thanks
<maf2> #ubuntu.pl
<viliny> and gnome-looks or whatever isn't that good either
<MonkeyDust> antihero: also look in pixmaps
<viliny> what do you people do to get some better visuals?
<MonkeyDust> viliny: what are "better visiuals"?
<soyo> viliny: You can customize your theme.
<Sidewinder1> Compiz, perhaps
<antihero> MonkeyDust: Is there any way I can download these without having a ubuntu GUI install on hand?
<viliny> Well, that being a taste issue but still, a wider range of things to choose from. Gnome-looks if i remember correctly didn't have that much to choose one and even less that looks good
<MonkeyDust> download what, exactly, viliny ? themes?
<viliny> i mean, this being ubuntu and all i suspect theres a huge resource of cool themes and icons somewhere that i haven't found yet
<MonkeyDust> viliny: http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/look.html
<viliny> Window borders, all that eyecandy that comes together to build a desktop theme
<soyo> viliny: You may find Ubuntu to be a bit utilitarian in astetics but it is highly customizable
<robin0800> viliny, remember gnome panel bean around ages unity only six months
<soyo> Customizable? Is that actually a word?
<viliny> allright soyo, been a long time user but haven't really been arsed for getting deeper into aestethics until just now
<Pici> soyo: Very much so,
<hobotroid> Hi, has anyone else found that their notification (systray) icons are gone when using multiple monitors? When using just one (or dupe displays) they all show up fine, but as soon as I extend my desktop, all my extra icons are missing (skype, rhythmbox, etc)
<MonkeyDust> soyo: even interoperability is a word ;) (offtopic)
<hobotroid> *in 11.04
<ThinkT510> !themes | viliny
<ubottu> viliny: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<viliny> thanks ThinkT510 :)
<ThinkT510> np
<robin0800> viliny, also lots of themes for gnome shell if you go that way
<soyo> :)
<viliny> ah and yes, unity requires 128mb of video memory and 3d enabled in virtualbox... is there answer to the next guy wondering why unity isn't working in their vbox :)
<kgoodwin> Looking for a way to forward email from Evolution to an outside account. Possible?
<viliny> ThinkT510, that being directed at you
<ik> hello.. what is this thing? servers
<viliny> ik, what?
<ThinkT510> viliny: thanks for the info
<Sidewinder1> viliny: You might also want to look into "Conky".
<soyo> kgoodwin: Yes. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090295
<Sidewinder1> Or is it Conkie?
<viliny> Sidewinder1, conky as in the desktop utility for showing machine specs and load?
<MonkeyDust> !nl| ik
<ubottu> ik: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<viliny> i have that on my home desktop and on my maemo phone :)
<Sidewinder1> Standby...
<ThinkT510> Sidewinder1: yes, conky
<ja2> Hi ubuntu community! I have a troublesome laptop which I try 11.04 on. Usually I need boot paramter vga=771 to get the display started. Got it started from CD and installed to HD. But I have no success now from HD. Any good ideas? (HP pavilion dm4, 1160)
<ja2> ati radeon card.
<Sidewinder1> viliny, Have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&highlight=conky
<ik> thanks!! :)) i am new in ubuntu..
<soyo> !ati > ja2
<ubottu> ja2, please see my private message
<tchrzcz> When I log in to "Ubuntu" session in Natty, Unity is not started and the only thing I see is the wallpaper, mouse pointer and thigs from my ~/Desktop directory. I used this account/home directory in Maverick before moving it to Natty.
<tchrzcz> Pressing ALT-F2 doesn't work.
<viliny> Sidewinder1, seems nice, never have enough of those but i am familiar with conky yes :)
<JoshuaL> is it possible to remove the 1 px border arround apps?
<compdoc> tchrzcz, what about Ubuntu Classic?
<tchrzcz> And starting Compiz with "DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace" doesn't work.
<tchrzcz> compdoc: Ubuntu Classic works ok.
<compdoc> they say Unity requires a certain capability in your vid card
<compdoc> maybe its just the driver
<tchrzcz> My netbook is capable. Unity works on other accounts
<tchrzcz> But not on mine.
<viliny> unity requires 128mb of video ram and opengl
<viliny> my guess is you should double check drivers
<Sidewinder1> viliny, The above is not Themes; but between the !themes that Think510 linked to, in addition to Compiz and Conky, you should be able to have the Desktop of your dreams! Ain't Ubuntu grand?
<viliny> Sidewinder1, sure is :)
<ex0a> I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and now I'm stuck in a login loop. The only way I've been able to reach a desktop is by booting into recovery mode and using startx to start xfce (after setting it as default with update-alternatives) but I have no interaction with the desktop except for the terminal window.. Any ideas? I'd like to get gnome working again.
<ThinkT510> Sidewinder1: that is true of any linux
<Sidewinder1> ThinkT510, Certainly puts winbloze on the sidelines. Uh oh, OT...Side slaps himself in the face....Won't happen again. :-)
<soyo> :D
<viliny> wish gaming would be better on linux, or that linux game devs would make better games... i wouldn't mind completely jumping over windows for all my needs but gaming is still something i need to have windows around for
<ex0a> my windows install let me login after upgrading *cough*
<kweebs> hello
<viliny> that and every time i try to use ubuntu as my desktop for a longer time theres some kind of a showstopper or a problem that takes half my sanity fixing
<dawolf123> does anyone know where I can get documentation on ubuntu server's maximums?
<ThinkT510> viliny: you could always try wine
<boson12> How do I access my external hard drive? I don't see it other than in disk utility
<viliny> so im content with the occasional dabble with new releases and running my ubuntu server while using windows for movies and games
<viliny> ThinkT510, i have my fair share of wine experience running eve-online and various steam games and most recently rift
<ThinkT510> dawolf123: maybe somebody in #ubuntu-server could help better
<boson12> How do I access my external hard drive? I don't see it other than in disk utility
<dawolf123> k, thx
<viliny> works ok, but the framerate drop is a downer alongside lost visual quality
<compdoc> boson12, mounting a drive in linux is pretty google-able
<MonkeyDust> boson12: try sudo mount -t ext4dev /dev/sdX <your mountpoint> -- it worked for me
<MonkeyDust> boson12: change sdX to you own needs
<boson12> moneydust: Ok
<compdoc> disk utility willmount it with a click
<pylix> boson12 also that's assuming your drive is formated in ext4
<boson12> pylix: it's ntfs
<MonkeyDust> pylix: ext4dev = ext for developpers, not ext4 ;)
<pylix> oh nvm
<pylix> sorry
<viliny> wasn't there a 3ntfs or something like that for mounting ntfs drives?
<MonkeyDust> viliny: try 3G
<ThinkT510> viliny: ntfs-3g
<viliny> boson12, try ntfs-3g
<berefeira> went full retard and installed natty on my solid state....tips?
<compdoc> lol
<compdoc> is it a problem?
<Guest14467> hei
<hobotroid> Hi, has anyone else found that their notification (systray) icons are gone when using multiple monitors? When using just one (or dupe displays) they all show up fine, but as soon as I extend my desktop, all my extra icons are missing (skype, rhythmbox, etc). I'm using 11.04. ALSO, my time and date indicator is suddnly gone. Any ideas?
<hobotroid> * i whitelisted all notification icons already, which is why they show up fine before i switch to dual displays
<star_> join #ubuntu
<star_> #ubuntu
<star_> clear
<awells> hobotroid: are your resolutions identical?
<tyi675546> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   tyi675546 dajhorn star_ sirbu din Jackneill aethelrick Guest14249 akgraner_ cdavis IcarianHeights SIGMON47 paulus tuuss ticaozinho marco_ zach_ lborda bejames mrdat nixNcode MagePsycho KennethP berefeira th0r a
<tyi675546> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   davros glcrazy Logan_ guntbert teri kjlsafjldksf exasam ja2 sean_bristol dashua lainy dury iceflatline gare hobotroid AaronMT magn3ts JoshuaL huitailang lud antihero dtcrshr eggonlegs SpaceSheep rtdos look_ Hou
<tyi675546> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   Leitaox hateball ntat Gerwin fumanchu182 frogzoo gepatino ITXpander dale971 77CAALF2P Afrix yking goshawk nordicminers Prometheus89 andresmujica k3strel woozly|job IdleOne ca_work kkszysiu thegoodcushion tieinv
<tyi675546> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   herton OerHeks ouyes kanneblei m4v Fireblasto Zonetti cprofitt oln TimeRider pa|rty tiagoscd deedee Tuxist rootuser23 Bono Sunloung f|shy maxJadi amin` psalmer bdamos bluenemo_ jnlsnl_ Nozy burstfire JoeCoolDes
<tyi675546> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   svendsen_ flowbee aguitel klaas_ KillaloT RudyValencia- Timic f0rfr33 pfifo ogra_ thalll natit robin0800 pipeep urkki jrib ohir nomike__ P4R4N01D pratz_ boteeka paissad manio britta_ Koiti brian_lim KMFrog nick
<boson12> would it be safe to edit my external hard drive knowing that I already have files in it?
<boson12> recall that I want to access the files in such hard drive
<hobotroid> awells: no. one's my internal laptop screen, one's an external lcd. resolutions are set vastly differently
<ThinkT510> boson12: edit how?
<ThinkT510> boson12: what do you plan to do?
<boson12> thinkt510: Using the "edit" option in disk utility
<boson12> recall that I want to access the files in such hard drive
<awells> hobotroid: the panel might be spreading across both screens, and since they are at different resolutions, it may be above the top, causing it to not show up
<frogzoo> feck is sasl?
<Pici> frogzoo: Its spam, ignore it.
<frogzoo> oh I get it
<frogzoo> ha ha
<hobotroid> awells: do you know if it's possible to have the panel only show up in my primary display?
<amin`> How to enaable SASL in Xchat?????????????
<Pici> amin`: Its spam, you can safely ignore it.
<DirtyDawg> amin`: its a trick, ignore it
<boson12> thinkkt510: May changing the drive's type from HPFS/NTFS to something like Linux help me in opening the conntent of the drive?
<ThinkT510> boson12: no
<frackle> but why would someone spam that?
<ThinkT510> boson12: just mount it
<DirtyDawg> to get everyone annoying the staffers with questions frackle
<ThinkT510> boson12: linux reads ntfs fine
<boson12> ThinkT510: Using the command line?
<llutz> boson12: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo blkid" please
<amin`> what does that mean
<frackle> seems like a good idea,with all the spam this network generates
<awells> hobotroid: are you running Unity or regular gnome?
<Pici> amin`: http://blog.freenode.net/2010/11/be-safe-out-there/
<frackle> sheesh
<bluenemo_> lol...
<hobotroid> awells: unity. just started happening when i upgraded
<boson12> llutz: Let me try to mount it and I'll get back to you soon. Thanks
<frackle> lol @ be-safe-out-there
<viliny> anyone actually find unity good or particularly usable?
<tic^> don't these children have anything better to do? like learn something in school...
<viliny> keeps bugging for me and i find it counter-intuitive
<viliny> tic^, which children where?
<frogzoo> viliny: I like the vertical space much, but am still missing usual menu bars
<Pici> viliny: Some people like, it, some don't.  You can still using GNOME 2.x if you like.
<awells> hobotroid: what graphics card & driver are you using?
<viliny> i find it very likely that i'll stick with gnome, i feel... limited and lost with unity :p
<DirtyDawg> i tried 11.04 and hated unity
<llutz> DirtyDawg: nobody forces you to use it
<DirtyDawg> true that
<star_> i still 10.04
<boson12> What file system should I specify if I know my drive's is NTFS and the mounting command protocol mentions ext3 and fat32?
<llutz> boson12: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo blkid" please
<llutz> !paste | boson12
<ubottu> boson12: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hobotroid> awells: one of those integrated intels. VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<iceroot> boson12: ntfs-3g for mountung ntfs
<hobotroid> awells: finding driver
<WXZ> hey, I'm splitting an ape file with a cue file
<WXZ> but the song titles and artists aren't being encoded properly, it comes out as a bunch of diamonds with white question marks
<WXZ> in the cue file the artists and titles look like this Èíñïåêòîð ÏÎ
<hobotroid> awells: (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets  i810,
<hobotroid>     i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
<hobotroid>     E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview ... etc
<reya276> Is  there any possible way to reset my laptop display(meaning turn it back on) from CLI on 11.04?
<WaltherFI> hello again folks
<sir_tyrion> Hello, why can't I move symbolic links on a share over samba?
<sir_tyrion> It says I don't have permission
<rzx237> reya276: like "xset dpms force off"?
<kkb110> is there any way that I can figure out the program name by clicking it? (just like xkill)
<reya276> rzx237, I have no clue what that means
<kkb110> xprop, xwininfo doesn't show it
<awells> hobotroid: I don't have that much experience with the intel cards.  In my situation, I have multiple nVidia cards, and had to use Xinerama or multiple X sessions to resolve your issue.
<boson12> llutz: Here they are:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/609004/      and      http://paste.ubuntu.com/609005/       Thanks
<WXZ> how do I change weird characters like 01 – Äâà êîðàáëÿ into cyrillic?
<BarryB> is ther way to check the return of mii-tool so that i can check usign c++ if ethernet is linked or not?
<reya276> rzx237, what is happening is that for some reason after I turn on my laptop I get nothing on the screen. The OS is running but neither the external nor my laptop display show anything. like they are off
<BarryB> system("mii-tool")==1?
<SwedeMike> BarryB: you probably want to use ethtool instead, mii-tool is quite old.
<frostschutz> WXZ: iconv?
<llutz> boson12:try " sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<WXZ> frostschutz: can you be a bit more specific?
<rzx237> reya276: no idea
<frostschutz> WXZ: it's a charset converter.
<llutz> BarryB: ethtool ethX | grep -q detected && echo linked
<hobotroid> awells: okay, thanks anyway! i'll keep digging into this. one thing i've found is that simple dragging around my internal display's virtual position in relation to my external lcd's have helped. by simply moving it up so the top edges are aligned, i can see my icons again
<BarryB> llutz: does that have a return type or somethign to check
<hobotroid> *i just now found that
<tech3> Hi all, I currently have a mac set up to my left and ubuntu to my right. I used synergy to share mouse and keyboard. My question is, what protocol/set of technologies allowed me to type 'synergyc <hostname>' instead of being required to connect using LAN IP? My business's DNS server keep track of our hostname via DHCP?
<llutz> BarryB: o when true
<llutz> 0
 * WaltherFI sighs
<WaltherFI>  /t and /tp, so easy to mistype
<WaltherFI> i should set up a new alias
<llutz> BarryB:test it with " ethtool ethX | grep -q detected && echo $?"
<WaltherFI> oh sorry wrong channel
<Souliaq> someone know about bind dns server?
<ThinkT510> Souliaq: perhaps more experienced in #ubuntu-server
<Souliaq> thanks
<ThinkT510> np
<lfaraone> I'm running 11.04. I have a SDHC card which does not automount. I can mount it (/dev/mmcblk0p1) to /mnt or something manually, but it mount requires me to specify the filesystem type. Any idea what's wrong with the drive? (USB flash drives automount, haven't tested with other SD cards)
<WXZ> I have these weird characters, and I know they should be in russian... but they look like this õèøü, how do I change them into the russian characters?
<rigved> lfaraone: i do not know about auto-mounting but you can write a script for it. just run it and it will mount your card
<rigved> WXZ: there is a youtube video about this
<WXZ> rigved: what do I query?
<WXZ> to find it
<rigved> WXZ: Rename Filenames from one encoding to another
<rigved> WXZ: it's by gotbletu
<WXZ> rigved: I'll try it out
<hudo> how can i remove in lucid a file which is listed in the systemprotocolviewer
<amin`> emerge xorg-server i get http://paste.pocoo.org/show/390590/
<amin`> what does it mean
<iluciv_> that's a gentoo command
<DirtyDawg> ooh Gentoo, *hardcore*
<pythonirc1011> how do i get python 2.7 on my ubuntu box? Why is it that some ubuntu boxes have 2.7 but some have 2.6?
<dw_> Hey folks.
<Master69> Hello guys. Does anyone knows how to get the cvs package from windows to ubuntu after you have downloaded it onto windows?
<MonkeyDust> Master69: in linux, mount the windows partition and copy it from there
<iluciv_> amin: you got your kernel headers installed? You'll probably have better success troubleshooting in a gentoo channel
<bastidrazor> amin`: it means what ever you're doing is not supported in this channel
<dw_> Had an odd error installing 11.04... During installation I dropped to a shell, created a RAID1 with mdadm, and went on successfully until the GRUB step.  I did note thatn when I created the raid, mdadm warned about v1.2 possibly not being compatable with various boot loaders...  does grub not support v1.2 superblocks?
<Pici> pythonirc1011: Install the python2.7 package. Its available in 10.10 and 11.04 only.
<dw_> Google hasn't answered this for me yet, so I'm just looking for confirmation before I spend time redoing things.
<rigved> pythonirc1011: yes, ubuntu 10.04 has 2.6 installed by default
<george_> Ok guys. I'm running Kubuntu 11.04 and today I've update a few packages, Adobe Flash Installer was included, and after that update (successfull), I can't watch flash content anymore. Help, please?
<MonkeyDust> george_: this bug has been reported
<iluciv_> Is version 11.04 more stable now since release?
<compdoc> iluciv_, its always been stable for me
<rigved> iluciv_: it becomes more stable as the days go by
<compdoc> even the betas
<george_> MonkeyDust: Oh... any workaround to solve this issue yet?
<MonkeyDust> george_: yes, moment
<MonkeyDust> george_: cclive -f "best"  "http://youtube.com/url
<MonkeyDust> george_: then use ffmpeg
<OerHeks> george_, i filed a bugreport, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/783976
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783976 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flashplayer does not work anymore, after update to 10.3.181.14" [Undecided,New]
<iluciv_> I had the netbook remix on an eeepc (901) can't say I'm too impressed with this new unity thing. There is a way to just remove it and have straight gnome isn't there?
<slim_> hello all, i need help with libpam_mout, i install and configure it on ubuntu 11.04 , but nothing mounted, the configuration is the same that used with ubuntu 10.10
<OerHeks> george_, check if policy-kit is not propperly closed
<george_> oerHeks: I see. How do I do that?
<george_> oerHeks: dpkg --audit returns nothing
<OerHeks> george_, see the bugreport, i noticed at reboot, that polickit is still running and giving an error
<george_> MonkeyDust: Sorry, but I don't understand what I'm supposed to do.
<llutz> george_: just sit an wait until the bug is fixed and the packages are updated
<MonkeyDust> george_: OerHeks has the same issue and knwos what to do
<george_> llutz:Sure. Thanks.
<george_> MonkeyDust: Ok, thank you.
<roasted> Question - I'm trying to rsync some files easily from my home directory to my CIFS share. The catch is, CIFS sits within .gvfs, which is in the home directory. How can I rsync the data without creating a continuous loop of syncing /home/user to /home/user/.gvfs/nas/user?
<megabraker> hi
<robson123> robson123
<llutz> roasted: man rsync (--exclude)  might help
<Master69> Hey guys. How exactly does a person mount the windows partition? to transfer it to ubuntu
<uber0ne> ect
<roasted> llutz, well, I'm also trying to find a gui for rsync that handles two way rsyncing. That way the data on the desktop and server are always the same. Do you have any suggestions?
<megabraker> i had uninstalled gnome and now i am working on xfce i want just to make gnome back as it is in th 10.10
<llutz> roasted: -x too
<megabraker> how to do that??
<MonkeyDust> Master69: use sudo fdisk -l to see what partition Windows is on, then mount that partition to a mount point
<szal> !classic | megabraker
<ubottu> megabraker: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<megabraker> it doesnt appear
<MonkeyDust> Master69: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<megabraker> even thes login screen deosnt appear it logs to xfce
<llutz> !info lsyncd
<ubottu> lsyncd (source: lsyncd): daemon to synchronize local directories using rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.34-1 (natty), package size 24 kB, installed size 112 kB
<llutz> roasted: ^^
<megabraker> ubottu szal even thes login screen deosnt appear it logs to xfce
<ubottu> megabraker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roasted> llutz, yeah, but I'm looking for a gui to handle it. I'm a terminal junkie but I really would rather have a gui for my parents instead of explaining over the phone how to type in long terminal commands.
<megabraker> ubottu install older version of gnome
<ubottu> megabraker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> roasted: cronjobs or background services are much better than any GUI (imo)
<megabraker> ubottu gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<megabraker> thank you good bot
<roasted> llutz, even still, I'd like a gui :(
<llutz> roasted: cannot help you then
<th0r> roasted: have you checked grsync?
<llutz> roasted: "unison"
<bastidrazor> roasted: the power of ssh.
<roasted> th0r, yes I have, however I couldn't find a scheduler option in grsync. do you know if it exists?
<roasted> llutz, I looked at unison. I forget why Istopped using it but I'll look again
<compdoc> roasted, rsync is pretty great. just use the -n option to test before going ahead
<qw> ãäå?
<th0r> roasted: no...for your folks, why not just type up a cron.txt file, then all they would have to do in a term (one time) is 'crontab cron.txt'
<Milossh> hello. can someone please help me fix the input sound probs? I tried almost everything. My sound works, it's just that input isn't working
<th0r> roasted: or better yet, install nx for them
<Milossh> I'm on ubuntu 10.04
<llutz> th0r: why not skipping manual call and use a real cronjob? ;) but roasted doesn't want that easy thing, unfortunately
<Sidewinder1> Milossh, What type of input?
<roasted> llutz, you seem to be misunderstanding.
<Milossh> Sidewinder1, mic
<roasted> llutz, I'm a terminal junkie. I personally use rsync and cron on my personal computer.
<Milossh> rear
<llutz> roasted: stll parents backup to NAS thingy?
<roasted> llutz, but if I can find a gui for my parents to set up, I will.
<Master69> Thank you MonkeyDusk
<roasted> llutz, that's the game plan.
<szal> roasted: how about writing a script?
<Sidewinder1> Ahh, sorry, I have no experience with that. :-(
<tech3> Is it okay to do this: alias sudo=sudo -i ?
<roasted> szal, I could, but I want to try the gui route first to see what's out there.
<llutz> roasted: i understood that a few days ago, but i still think that a cronjob without any action of your parent would be the better solution
<roasted> The other angle is, if there's a viable gui that works, if we ever port to linux here at owrk we might be able to use that on our systems.
<roasted> llutz, even still, I want to find a gui if at all possible first. if I have to use terminal, it's an easy thing to do. it'll just have to wait till I can get down there.
<psalden> hey folks I could use some help. Trying to switch to mesa/gallium3d drivers for my hd6970 while I was using fglrx. Now I've followed the instruction on the ubuntu page (purge fglrx* etc), but I can no longer startx afterwards. It also mentions it cannot load module fglrx as it does not exist. Any clue?
<Milossh> I guess sound probs are not that popular around here...
<llutz> roasted: however, good luck ;)
<Sidewinder1> Milossh, Have you searched http://www.ubuntuforums for your exact problem?
<Milossh> Sidewinder1, yep, tried several solutions. none of them work :/
<Vitux> anyone here ever have any problems with a sound echo? I've tried the forums to no avail
<Sidewinder1> Milossh, That's how I learned, before I discovered this chanel.
<Vitux> figured I'd check here before posting on the forums
<Sidewinder1> :-(
<Milossh> Sidewinder1, believe me, I tried everything
<Sidewinder1> Milossh, I know; it can be frustrating; perciverence and getting pi$$ed at the Hdw. Mfgs for not supporting linux, helps...
<psalden> nano /etc/modprobe.d/
<psalden> right, wrong window :P
<bastidrazor> psalden: you're going to open the directory in a text editor?
<roasted> llutz, btw, I didn't use unison because it couldn't use hidden directories as the source/destination. well, .gvfs is hidden. so unison... no go :(
<compdoc> Vitux, you mean a feedback noise?
<Vitux> no I mean actual echo :\
<llutz> roasted: oh ok, i never used it myself, it just came up when looking for "sync stuff"
<osmodivs_> echo off
<Vitux> I assume it has something to do with jackd since I installed it to muck with guitarix.. took it off and still getting the echo
<BarryB> llutz: Thanks a mill for that
<llutz> BarryB: works as you need?
<osmodivs_> @ echo off -F
<Vitux> osmodivs_, you're not talking to me are you? cause that wouldn't do crap :P
<psalden> bastidrazor: yeah yeah it was a multi-fail :p
<argor> hi everybody
<osmodivs_> Vitux :D
<robin0800> roasted, 11.10 are using deja-dup  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/app-changes-for-ubuntu-11-10-so-long-computer-janitor-hello-deja-dup/
<argor> is there a way to simply open a socket in bash without writing any code? I just want two terminals to communicate sending message with telnet
<ferengee> argor: make a fifo with mkfifo and echo / cat data in and out
<ferengee> argor,  or use netcat as server/client
<roasted> Has anybody used "LuckyBackup?" I'm curious about an issue I'm having with it. It'll take directories, but no actual files inside directories. Example - Desktop. If I rsync my desktop to a CIFS share, it'll take all directories but if I have doc files or pictures in there, it won't.
<argor> thanks ferengee I'll use netcat (I don't know exactly how, I'll google it)
<argor> ok found (thanks again)
<roasted> Does anybody know how to create a scheduler with grsync?
<llutz> roasted: http://www.linuxloop.com/2009/04/21/how-to-pain-free-backups-with-grsync-and-gnome-schedule/
<roasted> llutz, yummy
<Sidewinder1> llutz, Mega-thanx... that link is outta' hand. You are truely The Guru!
<llutz> feeding google with 2 words makes me a guru... nice
<bastidrazor> or tasty
<MagePsycho> guys .. how to increase the size of ubuntu window in virtualb ox
<Aikar> MagePsycho: change your resolution inside of ubuntu
<Aikar> the window should get bigger
<Sidewinder1> llutz, Nah, I love Grsync; just wasn't aware of all that can be modified....It's what I love about *nix but, more importantly it's users shareing their infinate knowlege...
<lluvia> do you know any program for measuring distances in an image and calculate areas?
<MagePsycho> Aikar .. there is no more than 800x600
<prashant_123456> hello all
<Sidewinder1> prashant_123456, Good Mornin'.
<prashant_123456> Sidewinder1, gm
<xsinick_laptop> i s unity fixed for ubuntu yet?
<prashant_123456> Sidewinder1, any thing i can do this
<prashant_123456> Sidewinder1, anything i can do for u
<xsinick_laptop> is unity fixed for ubuntu yet may be an update?
<robin0800> xsinick_laptop, for most? people yes
<Sidewinder1> prashant_123456, What did you have in mind?
<prashant_123456> Sidewinder1, just wanna know more details about partitions
<Sidewinder1> !partitions > prashant_123456,
<prashant_123456> Sidewinder1, yep thats it
<sspm_coe> hello, can some one tell me how I can use my samsung j 700 on Ubuntu for internet connection using broadband?
<ylmfos> hai
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, yep
<becks> liz
<jiang> hello
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: can you please help?
<prashant_123456> samsung model no.
<jiang> no thanks
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: samsung j700
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: its sgh-j 700
<Loua1> hi every one
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, ok
<Loua1> can a newbee get a little help please
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, let me check pls
<BedMan> Loua1: don't ask to ask - just ask your question
<robin0800> Loua1, only if you ask a question
<Sidewinder1> !ask | pras
<ubottu> pras: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Loua1> how do i mount a 2nd hard drive?
<smithxi> can I install ubuntu lite over wifi?
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: thanks, i will be very greatful if u find it out.
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, its not a broadband phone as i can see
<BedMan> Loua1: with the mount command - look at man mount to learn about it.
<smithxi> can I install ubuntu lite over wifi?
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: so whats it?
<robin0800> Loua1, does it appear in nautalus
<prashant_123456> its only gsm 2g as far as i know and will support edge
<Justice_form> hi
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: i use ubuntu 1010
<Loua1> im running xubuntu
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: can I set up on that?
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, its ok u can set it up
<Loua1> nautalus? what is that
<smithxi> does anyone know if i can do an ubuntu lite install over wifi?
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: how?
<robin0800> Loua1, file manager
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, first connect the handset to pc using usb cable
<BedMan> smithxi: if the drivers are on the install CD, then probably
<Loua1> no i dont see it in filemanager
<BluesKaj> wifi doesn't dscriminate what you an access on the net or lnas owlans , it's just a electomagnetic connection rhtu the air. smithxi
<smithxi> BedMan do you know how i would go about doing that?
<BluesKaj> wow my spcaebar is srrewed
<Loua1> i need to partion it first, i guess
<roasted> Has anybody used LuckyBackup? I'm trying to use it now but it doesn't sync all of my data. just folders, it looks like.
<BluesKaj> whole KB is acting p
<ThinkT510> Loua1: what is on the harddrive?
<robin0800> Loua1, how is it connected?
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: after this?
<lwhalen42> hey all, is this the proper channel to ask Ubuntu Server questions in?
 * BluesKaj checks batteries , again
<compdoc> roasted, its not so lucky then?
<Pici> lwhalen42: Either here or #ubuntu-server
<lwhalen42> thanks Pici
<roasted> compdoc, not really. grsync does the job GREAT, but lucky has a built in scheduler, so I'm trying to make lucky work. :(
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, now u have to install the modem manually
<lwhalen42> well, I'll give it a shot here first :-)
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: i always connected it by usb cable
<BedMan> smithxi: when you boot from the install CD, if you see the network, then you're good to go, if you don't then you should install from the full CD
<MagePsycho> guys.. how to share my /var/www folder in virtual box .. so that it can be accessed via windows?
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: but i guess broadband is not the way
<lwhalen42> I'm trying to install a KVM instance of Ubuntu Server, but I can't seem to get the 'virsh console' feature to work
<lovepanda> yes it is lwhalen42
<jrib> MagePsycho: vbox manual explains; also try #vbox
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, no broad band it will support 2g only
<lwhalen42> I can do the install via VNC, but that's... sub-optimal in the long run
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: so what should I choose?
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, put the phone in pc suite mode
<Loua1> there is noting on the drive
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: already done
<rigved> MagePsycho: from settings of the VM. there is section called shared folders, afaik
<Loua1> connected on the same scsi cable as the main drive
<lwhalen42> here's my virt-install: http://pastebin.com/SSYs5RbC
<robin0800> Loua1, no partition = not seen
<ThinkT510> Loua1: what is the output of fdisk -l
<prashant_123456> now go to hardware configuration file in ubuntu and see whether u have installed samsung modem in it or not
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, now go to hardware configuration file in ubuntu and see whether u have installed samsung modem in it or not
<mia158> tried edubuntu...no answer. does anyone know the default font settings on edubuntu?
<sspm_coe> so do I need to have another internet connection active for this?
<mia158> 10.10
<MagePsycho> i need to check
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: I guess i will need some internet connection to download the drivers?
<MagePsycho> guys .. is it possible only to use server instead of desktop in virtual box?
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, if drivers are installed by default no need to connect to internet
<sspm_coe> ok checking
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: what after that?
<Loua1> how do i run fdisk
<robin0800> Loua1, in a terminal
<stetho> I'm having a problem setting up an Ubuntu server as a router between two LANs (192.168.55.0 and 192.168.56.0). I've done the /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward = 1 and the sysctl stuff but I still can't get any further than pinging the other networks interface on the on the ubuntu box (eg, 192.168.55.x can ping 192.168.56.253 but not 192.168.56.x) Anyone suggest what I might have missed?
<lwhalen42> hey ops, lovepanda is spamming some weird webhosting thing
<Cube``> what is avahi for? (on my vps) can i safely kill & remove it?
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, let me remember what i did to connect my nokia to internet
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, install wvdial from software center
<Loua1> it come out emty
<sspm_coe> ok got it
<robin0800> Loua1, how is this drive connected?
<bastidrazor> Cube``: avahi is broadcasting your hostname to the local network
<roasted> does luckybackup suck, or am I just an idiot with using simple gui apps
<Flynsarmy> hey guys i added '127.0.0.1 localhost.com' sans quotes to my /etc/host file and did a sudo service network restart but it still didnt' take affect...any ideas on how i get it to work without rebooting?
<Loua1> robin, scsi cable, same as main drive
<Cube``> bastidrazor: what does tha tmean?
<ThinkT510> Loua1: did you open a terminal and type: fdisk -l
<Pici> Loua1: You need to put sudo in front of fdsik -l
<Loua1> sudo fdisk -l
<bastidrazor> Cube``: it is safe to kill.
<robin0800> Loua1, has it any partitions and a file system?
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: i guess I will have to get the settings for idea
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, which country
<Cube``> bastidrazor: and deinstall?
<Loua1> the had beb running as shadow disk oh NT system
<robin0800> Loua1, so its ntfs?
<Flynsarmy> i added '127.0.0.1 localhost.com' sans quotes to my /etc/host file and did a sudo service network restart but it still didnt' take affect...any ideas on how i get it to work without rebooting?
<bastidrazor> Cube``: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419573  this gives a better explanation
<Loua1> no i got a list from fdisk
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: india
<smithxi> can i boot ubuntu lite from usb?
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, oh isee
<Cube``> bastidrazor: thanks!
<ThinkT510> Loua1: can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<bastidrazor> Cube``: you're welcome
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, u need to activate gprs in your sim and u need the gprs settings in you handset btw which city ?
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: plz
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, which settings
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, settings
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: india
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, which city
<Loua1> think, how much do you want
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: mumbai
<Cube``> bastidrazor: yeah ok i see what it does. so on a vps, that is somewhere in the internet, i totally do not need it correct?
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, i m maharashtrian
<smithxi> can i boot ubuntu lite from usb?
<ThinkT510> Loua1: put it all in pastebin please
<bastidrazor> Cube``: correct. it is for local LAN use
<Cube``> bastidrazor: ok thanks!
<victorhugo289> Did any of you receive an update on your Ubuntu 11.04 that said something like "Grub menu theme/logo" or something? I did, and I thought it was gonna put a theme on the Grub menu but it didn't :S
<ThinkT510> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ThinkT510> !pastebin | Loua1
<ubottu> Loua1: please see above
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: ok gud
<biopyte> hi, i think the fonts in openoffice.org (ubuntu 10.10) have declined in quality, recently. do you confirm?
<hd1> whatever happened to kdeprint in maverick?
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: i don dat cell phon settng
<Loua1> i dont know that pastbin
<smithxi> can i somehow unetbootin from a windows computer without a cdrom?
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, first be sure idea has activated gprs on ur no.
<ThinkT510> Loua1: nevermind, got your pm
<robin0800> victorhugo289, you need burg for that
<ThinkT510> Loua1: you have 2 36gig drives?
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: yup i m sure
<kore_> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 11.04 and am getting no sound... help
<victorhugo289> Robin0806, What is Burg?
<Loua1> think, yes
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, will be back in few minutes have to go now stay tuned
<swim> cheese webcam booth Requires installation of untrusted packages in 10.11
<sspm_coe> prashant_123456: kk
<prashant_123456> sspm_coe, great
<victorhugo289> I see, Burg, interesting
<robin0800> victorhugo289, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg/
<ThinkT510> Loua1: i can't read some of it though (different language), but looks like you have linux partitions on both drives
<Loua1> think, yea i notised
<ThinkT510> Loua1: and a compaq diagnostic partition on the second harddrive
<victorhugo289> Thanks Robin0808.
<victorhugo289> It's very cool.
<ThinkT510> Loua1: can't you see them in thunar (the file manager)?
<laserbeak> hello, I'm in xubuntu right now from a live cd. I want to install but when i get to the part in the dialog that tells me to allocate drive space, I see a full partition (windows) that i can't resize in order to make a dual boot. my only optins are new partition tale change and delet. how do i make anew partition to dual boot?
<Loua1> think, no i can see it
<Loua1> i cant see it
<Loua1> think, i see only one drive
<rriggin> anyone know why anything I use to copy will only copy folders but not any files?
<ThinkT510> Loua1: can you take a screenshot of the file manager and upload it to http://imagebin.org/
<Darkenvy> .players
<Loua1> think, i sorry but i have no clue how to do that
<Darkenvy> arg wrong channel
<Darkenvy> damn you chat!
<smithxi> can you boot an iso from a usb stick?
<bobweaver> Question: I am looking for a desktop recorder that will capture compiz at a good rate and that also will do sound any ideas?
<ThinkT510> Loua1: under applications > accessories > screenshot
<popey> bobweaver: I have a script that does that
<Carl892> Question: I am trying to run apt-get upgrade on an Ubuntu 10.10 in anticipation of upgrading to Ubuntu 11. However, apt-get upgrade fails complaining about Apache... see: http://pastebin.com/Wn6gjZ2j
<adubz> how does one remove a ppa added repository
<g0bl1n> Grub2 menu editing is possible right ? Is there any graphical app to that ? Ubuntu 10.10
<popey> Carl892: sudo apt-get -f install
<popey> Carl892: does that sort it?
<Loua1> think, just a sec, might be there soon
<popey> Carl892: also, you should be doing "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" not "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Carl892> nope, looks the same
<Carl892> popey: apt-get dist-upgrade won't work also
<popey> Carl892: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DeadmanIncJS> whats the channel again for general chat on ubuntu
<MrKeuner> hello everyone! I cannot locate 10.04 desktop image for amd64, can someone help?
<DeadmanIncJS> i keep forgetting
<popey> DeadmanIncJS: #ubuntu-offtopic
<DeadmanIncJS> thanks
<CaBa> hi...
<MrKeuner> second question: can I use 11.04 to create a usb installation disk for 10.04?
<Carl892> popey, dpkg --configure -a gives the same problem, see: http://pastebin.com/GAN7W4a9
<popey> MrKeuner: yes, using usb startup disk creator
<Loua1> thinkits there now, Loua1
<CaBa> i added pam_access.so to my common-auth pam file, but it only kicks in when a local user tries to log in, not when an ldap user tries to login
<CaBa> any hints?
<MrKeuner> popey, I did actually and now at the boot it complains about some unacceptable image
<popey> Carl892: you're probably hitting Bug #562370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562370 in apache2 (Ubuntu Lucid) "Upgrade from 2.2.14-5ubuntu6 to 2.2.14-5ubuntu7 results in syntax error, missing module" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562370
<ThinkT510> Loua1: got the image? now visist http://imagebin.org and upload it there
<popey> MrKeuner: did you use the 64 bit image on a 32-bit machine?
<Carl892> hmmm, popey: The thing is, apache works. Just not apt-get
<Loua1> think imagae uplouaded
<MrKeuner> popey, that is possible, not sure though
<ThinkT510> Loua1: post the link here so i can see
<laserbeak> hello, I'm in xubuntu right now from a live cd. I want to install but when i get to the part in the dialog that tells me to allocate drive space, I see a full partition (windows) that i can't resize in order to make a dual boot. my only optins are new partition tale change and delet. how do i make anew partition to dual boot?
<Loua1> http://imagebin.org/153702
<aureianimus> laserbeak, did you choose the "install alongside windows" option?
<ThinkT510> Loua1: there it is: 34g filesystem
<kjlsafjldksf> good night everyone
<laserbeak> aureianimus: where is that option?
<MrKeuner> popey, would 64 creation on 32 cause problem?
<popey> MrKeuner: no, but booting it will
<MrKeuner> popey, transferring wrong system files?
<Loua1> think, ohh is that my other drive?
<Carl892> ok I got that figured out
<ThinkT510> Loua1: yes
<laserbeak> aureianimus: i don't see that option anywhere at all in the installation dialoge
<Loua1> think and my main is ha.lo2 ?
<kavya> hi
<MrKeuner> popey, all right, thanks I'll try creating 64 bit usb disk creation on 64bit
<ThinkT510> Loua1: no, that is just your home directory on your xubuntu install
<acid> hi
<Loua1> think, of course
<Loua1> thanks for your help
<Loua1> i be back later for more
<ThinkT510> Loua1: no worries
<Loua1> much appreciated
<rriggin> why when attempting to copy a directory would only the directories and subdirectories get copied but none of the files within?
<pisaro> ciao
<pisaro> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DeadmanIncJS> i remember those days of file sharing
<DeadmanIncJS> movies all the time
<grendal_prime> anyone familiar with iptables and the ROUTE destination?
<hiexpo> hola all
<grendal_prime> Im wondering if there is a packaged version of iptables that have the "ROUTE" PATCH in it.
<kavya> Anyone using fluxbuntu?
<hiexpo> grendal_prime, have you check iptables site?
<wwalker> I need a development environment in ubuntu.  in fedora I would do "yum groupinstall Development\ Libraries Development\ Tools" and that would install everything I needed instead of selecting the 200 packages individually.  What's the ubuntu equivalent?
<roasted> Is there a reason why luckybackup doesn't copy files? It'll copy my directories but NOTHING inside.
<wonglijie> hello, I tried dumping a CD as an iso using dd, but it turns out that the iso is bigger than the contents of the CD.. does anyone know what's happening?
<Justice_form> wwalker, apt-get install build-essential
<wwalker> Justice_form: thanks
<brett__> if i want to see a list of all the processes that start with 'n' how can i do that?
<laserbeak> when i try  to install xubuntu, this option is missing: http://members.iinet.net.au/%7Eherman546/p22/028.png
<laserbeak> the installer goes directly to this option: http://members.iinet.net.au/%7Eherman546/p24/029.png
<laserbeak> but i have no idea why :/
<khaotik> I cannot get my Ubuntu 11.04 to recognize my usb bluetooth
<allu2> Hello, anyone know how to split virtual terminal? i'd like to have more then one terminal on my screen without X
<wonglijie> allu2: can you use screen?
<oCean> brett__: something like this: ps -e -o cmd | grep ^n
<rriggin> *roasted I'm expiriencing the same issue no matter what I use to copy
<galerien> allu2, ctrl + alt + F2 to F6 let you use several ... ?
<Justice_form> allu2, press ctrl + Alt + F1..F6 to switch  terminal
<wwalker> Justice_form: that is more of a build-bare-essential, is there something that say installs all the -dev packages for the basics (zlib, bdb, ...)?
<allu2> but i'd like to have several same time visible
<brett__> cool thanks oCean
<roasted> rriggin, what applicatins have you used?
<allu2> like text based wm
<brett__> could someone say my name so I can test something
<oCean> brett__: you're welcome. You can extend the ps command with options like "ps -e -o cmd,pid,state,time" (if you need)
<rriggin> @roasted rsync, gsync, cp, dolphin, fileman
<wonglijie> does anyone know how to make an iso from a CD?
<roasted> rriggin, grsync?
<roasted> rriggin, grsync worked beautifully for me.
<roasted> rriggin, I just wanted an app with as cheduler
<rriggin> @roasted luckybackup also
<laserbeak> the dualboot documentation is out of date can someone please help me?
<roasted> rriggin, luckybackup is a pain in the rear from what I'm seeing.
<roasted> rriggin, grsync works great but limited on features
<roasted> rriggin, back in time looks more like a snapshot utility than a raw data backup utility
<ubuntu> hey i hve got an error grub rescue can ny1 help me
<galerien> laserbeak, ask your question, not if you can ask your question ;)
<musicMonster> hi i was wondering if someone could help me setup my environment variables
<Justice_form> wwalker, to install manual . ubuntu have not full-develop packages
<rriggin> I can't effectiviely make a backup if only directories get copied but none of their file conetnts
<musicMonster> is this done in /etc/environment?
<laserbeak> hello, I'm in xubuntu right now from a live cd. I want to install but when i get to the part in the dialog that tells me to allocate drive space, I see a full partition (windows) that i can't resize in order to make a dual boot. my only optins are new partition tale change and delet. how do i make anew partition to dual boot?
<laserbeak> galerien: ^^
<bobweaver> popey, what ?
<galerien> laserbeak, is your widnows partition using the entire disk ?
<laserbeak> galerien: yes
<brett__> oCean: for some reason that command you gave me doesn't pick up on this process '21678 ?        00:00:00 notify-osd
<galerien> laserbeak, did you try to unmount it before resizing
<brett__> i added -A to your command btw
<galerien> laserbeak, because if it's mounted, you wont be able to do anything
<laserbeak> galerien: i'm a linux noob, didn't know that the installer wouldn't do that for me
<galerien> laserbeak, to be sure : "sudo umount -a"
<ubuntu> hey i hve got an error grub rescue can ny1 help me
<galerien> and then try to install again
<laserbeak> galerien: what's the -a flag? will that unmount the cdrom too?
<galerien> laserbeak, hum... I don't think so since you use it, but I didn't think about this
<laserbeak> galerien: every device was busy when i ran it
<brett__> oCean: i just realized your -e did the same thing as -A, but i tried it without the -A too in case that was causing a conflict
<oCean> brett__: hmm, the -o cmd makes ps give custom output, the columns in custom order, that is. The | grep ^n is to filter lines starting with 'n'. If have no clue why it would not find...
<oCean> oh^
<woozly|job> why .py icon changed when file not empty?
<galerien> laserbeak, ok, quit everything, then give me the result of the command "ls /media/" using pastebin
<galerien> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<woozly|job> it show's content of file in icon.. but I want only python icon for filetype
<brett__> it seems to be that the process that i am interested in oCean, is called '/usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd'
<brett__> according to your output
<laserbeak> galerien: i'd paste it but it'd be pretty funny. Only thing listed is "cdrom"
<brett__> i found a work around though, thanks oCean
<oCean> brett__: okay
<galerien> laserbeak, ok, when I install ubuntu, I don't boot on it, I just go to "install" not "try it out", if you go to install, you should be able to resize your windows partition (assuming it's not full) and install xubuntu without problems
<woozly|job> helllo
<woozly|job> how to disable changing File icon to it's content?
<popey> bobweaver: you asked about a desktop recorder?
<laserbeak> galerien: what's what i tried at first
<laserbeak> galerien: installer did the same thing
<nomike> hi
<bobweaver> popey, do you have an anwser for me?
<popey> 16:25:38 < popey> bobweaver: I have a script that does that
<popey> if you'd like it
<galerien> laserbeak, then it's broken ...
<bobweaver> popey, sure
<laserbeak> what's broken? this is a brand new laptop
<laserbeak> galerien: the cd is bad
<laserbeak> ?
<galerien> laserbeak, can be, but very unlikely since you are using it right now, I meant that I think there are problems within your windows partition
<robin0800> laserbeak, try an "alternate" cd
<galerien> laserbeak,  reboot with windows and run "chkdsk" twice
<nomike> I need a new machine for home. My usage scenario: Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop with gnome, hacking around with python scripts, running a few torrents, doing some basic gimp listening to mp3's, youtube. I could now choose between two machines: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ or Intel Pentium 4 3.06 GHz
<galerien> robin0800, why alternate ?
<popey> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/609060/
<robin0800> galerien, patitioner is better
<Test_> where can i find a list of irc chats related to the magazine industry if there are any?
<llutz> nomike: take the cheapest and continue asking in a channel where this is not offtopic please
<darkwood> how to download newset packs on older ubundu, like debian backports?
<galerien> robin0800, didn't know that, thx ;)
<nomike> I don't know if you stilll could compare the GHz of Intel with the P-Rating of AMD but if so, they both have equal speed whereas the Intel CPU has the advantage of HpyerThreading and the AMD CPU has the advantage of 64Bit support.
<llutz> !ot | nomike
<ubottu> nomike: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nomike> ok...sorry for that
<ThinkT510> !backports | darkwood
<ubottu> darkwood: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<CeeBang> Guys.
<CeeBang> Does anyone know why the icons on my desktop doesn't appear?
<multipass> anyone know ho wi might change the password for my ati CCC? it seems to have a diff password than everything and i cant get in,  (amdxdg-su -c amdcccle)?
<ubuntu> m not geting how to instal grub
<CeeBang> Can anyone help me?
<CeeBang> ???
<CeeBang> Anyone?
<mdolors> a reveure
<CeeBang> Can anyone tell me why the icons on my desktop doesnt appear?
<robin0800> CeeBang, which icons
<CeeBang> The icons on the side.
<Sidewinder1> !classic > CeeBang
<ubottu> CeeBang, please see my private message
<darkwood> how to check which ubuntu version is installed
<robin0800> CeeBang, ah launcher try windows key
<llutz> darkwood: lsb_release -a
<CeeBang> You know those icons on the side?
<CeeBang> I can't see them.
<adubz> -bash: /usr/sbin/snort: No such file or directory    what is causing this i completely removed the package snort-mysql
<CeeBang> That's what I need help with.
<nilsma> after booting from livecd and "sudo fdisk -l" shows nothing, does that mean that my partitions have gone bye-bye? :/
<adubz> i get the above hwen i type snort
<Sirisian|Work> I'm curious. Where do you download ppd files for cups? I have P4015 HP Laserjet and it can't detect when the printer is done printing. It takes exactly 300 seconds between print jobs when printing through cups. (Directly to the printer it works fine from Windows 7 with a driver installed)
<Sirisian|Work> Not sure if there's a channel for that. >_>
<robin0800> Sirisian|Work, hp site?
<Thanatos__> Hello . Since I upgraded to Natty , I have to do a manual poff / pon after reboot for ddclient to update my dyndns properly .. does anyone else have the same issue ? I use it in ipup mode (default)
<Sirisian|Work> Not seeing anything on their site about ppd files.
<Galaxor> Hi.  I'm trying to use the mozilla-stable PPA.  I'm using ubuntu 10.04 amd64.  I added the repository with apt-add-repository.  Then, when I do apt-get update, I see this line:  Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
<Galaxor> Why is the mozilla-stable ppa being Ignored?
<MrKeuner> popey, getting the same error with 64bit on 64bit. unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot. vesamenu.c32 not a COM32R image
<ApacheOmega> trying to download a brother MFC495CW driver on my Natty 64-bit anybody have ideas because it seems almost impossible to do??
<CeeBang> I can't see the side panels. Help?
<praveen_> darkwood, sudo lsb_release -a
<popey> MrKeuner: erk, thats not nice. I'd recommend trying unetbootin instead of usb startup disk creator then
<robin0800> CeeBang, can you see top panel?
<CeeBang> Nope.
<CeeBang> Nothing.
<MrKeuner> popey, all right, thanks
<CeeBang> I can see a text box when I move my mouse over to it.
<CeeBang> But the icons dont appear.
<CeeBang> So I can click on random things ;/
<davzie> Can someone help me out with a question about SSH Private / Public keys.
<robin0800> CeeBang, unity or compiz crash
<CeeBang> What is that?
<CeeBang> I'm new to Ubuntu.
<wisien> how can I change login  image ?
<robin0800> CeeBang, log out and try classic
<CeeBang> How do I do that?
<davzie> I need to setup keys for local machines. I can do this without a passphrase and I know that the keys will work and allow the machine to connect to the other without any interaction from myself, great for automated scripts. What does a passphrase do? Does it mean I need to enter a passphrase each time an SSH connection is opened to the remote machine?
<llutz> davzie: correct
<robin0800> wisien, in about me
<bakarat> i just installed ubuntu on a machine with ati 6850, it presumably uses the opensource driver and everything seems dandy except for an "overscan" issue
<davzie> llutz, doesn't that defy the whole point of doing it?
<llutz> davzie: why?
<bakarat> anyone know how to disable overscan on an ati 6850 with the opensource drivers?
<davzie> Because I have a backup script that runs, does rsync through ssh to a reomte server
<grendal_prime> davzie, create your key for you user...on the machine its going to be connectiong from   ssh-keygen i believe.  do this as the user your crating it for..not root.
<davzie> grendal_prime, it will be root running the process, it will be an automated rsync cron backup
<codex84> any software in ubuntu
<grendal_prime> press enter for all of the prompts.
<codex84> where u could send out fax
<codex84> ?
<llutz> davzie: for that case, passphrase-less keys are ok
<davzie> So what case should they be used for llutz ?
<grendal_prime> ok then do this as root
<llutz> davzie: forced-commands
<grendal_prime> just make sure to do this as the user that is going to be connecting
<wisien> how can i change login background ?
<grendal_prime> is your server an ubuntu box?
<davzie> grendal_prime, both machines are macs
<grendal_prime> o
<robin0800> wisien, in the unsupported ubuntu-tweak
<grendal_prime> sorry dude.
<wisien> thanks
<grendal_prime> dont know how mac deals with root user
<grendal_prime> or ssh for that matter
<grendal_prime> you should try #macs
<grendal_prime> (if there is such a thing)
<grendal_prime> or buy something from mac
<Pici> Certainly #ubuntu isn't the place to ask Mac OS questions
<davzie> I know it isn't
<davzie> But the underlying process is generally the same.
<davzie> Plus I could use the knowledge for my Ubuntu web server.
<llutz> davzie: this is a good example for such a setup using forced-commands per ssh http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<grendal_prime> if it works like ubuntu (wich it probably doesn't)  you would thing send the public key you just created with  ssh-copykey user@servernamegoeshere.com
<grendal_prime> input password for the last time
<llutz> davzie: should be possible with os x too
<Galaxor> In /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_mozillateam_firefox-stable_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-amd64_Packages, I see a firefox 4.0.1 listed.  But apt-get install insists that my installed firefox 3.6.17+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 is the newest version.
<dantix> afternoon Sirs, how can I install grub over a just formated hard disk? after install I'll change the kernel image to gpxe one and finish booting from network.
<qdb> hello where is #ubuntu-ru ?
<roasted> how can I set a job to run at startp/poweroff?
<bakarat> ok, have only been working with unity for 5 minutes now (after 5 years of gnome) and so far i would say i love it, just one question -> is there a quick key to show the dropdown you get when you click the application thing at the top left?
<xiven> Has anyone run into 'nginx-full depends on nginx-common' during package updates with WebMin?
<rhin0> roasted - /etc/rc.local
<iceroot> !webmin | xiven
<ubottu> xiven: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<rhin0> if you put a line of the command you want to run in that before exit 0 then it will always be there
<dsathe> bakarat: win /super key
<iceroot> xiven: dont use webmin
<roasted> rhin0, not sure I understand. I just nano'd into that and it says by default this script does nothing. what am I to do with it?
<bakarat> dsathe, awesome, not sure why i hadn't tried that :D
<bakarat> thanks!
<rhin0> you put the command you want to run into it before the line 'exit 0'
<dsathe> :)
<dsathe> press down the key
<dsathe> n u will find
<dsathe> the launcher
<dsathe> highlight showing combos
<dsathe> v.useful
<iceroot> !enter | dsathe
<ubottu> dsathe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rhin0> you need to type 'sudo nano /etc/rc.local' to be able to file it
<dsathe> eg win+a
<dsathe> for apps
<dsathe> etc
<FloodBot1> dsathe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> dsathe: stop it
<dsathe> srry
<xiven> I'm not sure what else to use. I have setup a couple of sites manually and most CP have everything packaged together..
<bakarat> daaaamn i like it
<dsathe> :)
<iceroot> xiven: ssh
<bakarat> dsathe, just one quick question: is there a way to reassign the key? i have another computer but err...the windows key died on that one several years ago :D
<iceroot> xiven: ssh + vim instead of webmin
<dsathe> try the gnome3 ppa
<bakarat> dsathe, not really a problem at this time but if i update the other machine as well...
<dsathe> it takes a little effort to setup dconf
<dsathe> the it is amazin
<floww> hello guys, i want to know if its possible to install ubunto my 2nd hd as 2nd OS . I also would like to know if it was possible to make my OS load about my restart Button which i never use.   If thats not possible id like to know if there are any other comfortable solutions , am a very comfortable guy
<dsathe> ubuntu + gnome3 is unbeatable polish
<bakarat> dsathe, heh, that's for when i have some time to experiment in a VM, atm i desperately needed a new work environment (new pc) and now i need to get some actual work done :P
<xiven> iceroot: Telling someone to work through SSH doesn't help when the objective is to have a decent control panel.
<immesys> Hey guys. I have an MD raid 1 which ubuntu 10.10 is complaining about at boot. There's nothing wrong with the raid and I can mount it manually later, I think there is some kind of race condition on startup. Has anyone had this problem before?
<floww> damn , fullest channel ever
<floww> spammed my question
<rhin0> bakarat -- maybe use openbox?
<llutz> roasted: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3348-ubuntu-executing-a-script-at-startup-and-shutdown
<rhin0> works well will run any PC OS
<dsathe> bakarat: gnome 3 is way more stable and user friendly
<bakarat> rhin0, is that like a repackage of virtualbox?
<Igoru2> in ubuntu 10.10 i used to connect via 3g to my cellphone over bluetooth. i updated and now this option disappeared, and i cant find where to setup it again. what should i do?
<rhin0> its the opensource vmware
<dsathe> i am using it in production env
<rhin0> its part of ubuntu distro
<iceroot> xiven: but there is no good panel
<rhin0> ie. -- load it using synaptic
<bakarat> rhin0, i use virtualbox @ home, vmware @ work and from time to time i try out kvm (been a while though) :D
<iceroot> xiven: so ssh + vim is the correct answer
<bakarat> rhin0, will give openbox a whirl when i get the chance though :)
<roasted> llutz, thanks bro. I thought I remember a "session manager" or something in earlier versions of ubuntu that did this, but that may have been something else. this should do the trick!
<dsathe> vmware though not opn src is better
<dsathe> :(
<bakarat> dsathe, i know, vmware is against my will :P
<immesys> floww: Restart buttons tend to be hardware buttons that you can't repurpose. As for installing ubuntu on second hdd, it should be possible? I don't think I understand your question.
<dsathe> :D same issue hence the " :( "
<rhin0> bakarat i've used it -- works excellently -- can even configure the amount of RAM and virtual disk footprint size and whether its dynamic (expandable) or not -- works robustly
<dsathe> 2 things i hav to liv with tht are not open src on ubuntu 1) vmware 2) nvidia drivers
<rhin0> use openbox -- its open source 'vmware'
<xc0ffee1> hi.. Seems like omap3 devices has 2.6.38-8 kernel.. where can I get this kernel source?
<xiven> I've personally found VHCS, ISPConfig, and XPanel packages to be available and each of them are used by many, I'd simply need to determine which one is right for me.
<bakarat> dsathe, ay, my  new pc however is my first ati-based one in a long time
<floww> immesys,  ok thats what i thought 2.  I want to install ubuntu on my 2nd harddrive what comfortable way would you recommend me I dont like choosing at the start between 2 OS i want Windows to load without any interruption
<dsathe> virt box is the best alternative
<vock> Just had a question about which version to install. If my computer maxes out at 4 GB RAM, and I only have an onboard video card, I don't really gain anything from 64 bit OS, right? And might as well go 32?
<dsathe> bakarat: hmmm
<bakarat> dsathe, has also been my experience, virtualbox is truly great atm, though i'm not sure where oracle will go with it
<Ivoz> Hi there. I'm trying to compile a simple C program using sockets, but using -lsocket says it can't be found. Do you know if there's a package I need to install to find the library?
<bakarat> dsathe, i used to be a sun fan, but that has tempered somewhat since the buyout
<rhin0> vock I think that 64 bit is always *slightly* faster
<dsathe> vock: go 64 better
<immesys> floww: I have that on my pc. Just install ubuntu as normal and then later you can configure grub to have a really short timeout. You have to hammer the arrow key when you DO want to boot ubuntu though
<dsathe> haha
<vock> rhin0,  dsathe thanks
<immesys> floww: Have you installed a dual boot before?
<floww> immesys,  neva
<Bert-> Hello ! I updated ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04. I have a sound issue : sound works only using the front jack. Mic doesn't work at all. My soundcard is Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06),  Are some known problems with 11.04 and this card please ?
<floww> immesys,  but thats excactly how i was imagining it
<dsathe> bakarat: wht i lov bout gnome-shell is the empathy intergartion .
<bakarat> anyone know how to configure sound via HDMI using the opensource ATI drivers?
<bakarat> dsathe, i'm old school pidgin tbh :P
<dsathe> amazing never need to look out just move mose on reply n get back to ur stuff
<floww> have you got a guide or something immesys
<rhin0> bert maybe you can find the sound drivers for your sound card if not you can use the windows driver for it using a facility called 'ndiswrapper'
<Igoru2> any idea about how to configure 3g via bluetooth?
<immesys> floww: it used to be hard, but with ubuntu now it will give you options to resize your current windows partition and install alongside it. Its pretty painless. Once you are done, you edit a file called /boot/grub/grub.conf
<dsathe> haha i was empahty i better integrated i lov it now
<dsathe> all protocalls i use now supported
<bakarat> dsathe, my needs are rather simple on the social front :P
<rhin0> sometimes the drivers for linux are available on the site for the card - manufacturer -- google the exact specification of your card to find the site
<bakarat> dsathe, but can give it a try :)
<wisien> is possible face recognition or fingerprint login in ubuntu?
<immesys> floww: In that file there is a 'default' operating system that it boots if you don't hit the arrows, and there is also a timeout which you can set to 1 or 2 seconds.
<floww> immesys,  resize partition? i wnat to install it on my 2nd harddrive
<dsathe> wisien: yeah
<dsathe> try the fingerprint-gui ppa
<wisien> dsathe:how?
<dsathe> instructs on it
<rhin0> immesys thats grub there are grub settings I think which determine the boot OS choice menu
<dsathe> easiest method it is
<bakarat> wisien, ye, i got fingerprint recognition to work on an ibm laptop a few years ago, should be piece of cake by now :D
<immesys> floww: Ok, wasn't sure if that hard drive had anything on it. Bear in mind that if you install ubuntu you will clobber the bootloader on the main drive anyway. That doesn't really matter, but some people don't like that idea
<bakarat> wisien, can't point you in the right direction though, that laptop has been dead and buried for ages
<ubuntu> hhhhow to set path in terminal
<ubuntu> ?
<Sidewinder1> floww, If you're 'gonna shrink an NTFS partition do not forget to DEFRAG it at least twice, before hand...
<dsathe> export
<immesys> Sidewinder1: Apparently I misunderstood him, he doesn't need to resize.
 * rhin0 never figured out how ubuntu/linux gets away without having a 'defrag'
<wisien> bakarat:do You know the program for it?
<dsathe> if u have win i still reco use windows to deal with its mess
<rhin0> seriously its better
<Sidewinder1> OIC... Sorry
<dsathe> better than loosing data
<D34X> wow, it worked...
<ubuntu> how to set path in termianl
<bakarat> wisien, wish i did, i can't remember, i just wanted to pitch in that it definatly works and it was easy to set up about 4 years ago, so i imagine it only getting simpler
<dsathe> ubutnu export
<dsathe> the path
<ubuntu> how to set path in termianl?
<bakarat> wisien, sorry i can't be more specific :)
<ubuntu> like boot/grub
<dsathe> wiesen
<rhin0> ubuntu what do you mean specifically
<bakarat> ubuntu, "cd /my/path" ?
<wisien> bakarat:ok
<immesys> ubuntu: you mean the path variable? say: export PATH="my thing":$PATH
<rhin0> paths are not the same as DOS/windows
<dsathe> see the ppa homepage on launchpad
<bakarat> ah hehehe
<wisien> dsathe:yes?
<dsathe> it is self explainantory
<ubuntu> ya
<bakarat> anyone on hdmi sound via opensource ati drivers?
<ubuntu> how
<ubuntu> ?
<Sidewinder1> immesys, As I'm sure you're well aware, defraging is an absolute necessity prior to shrinking NTFS
<floww> immesys,  my first drive is a ssd the 2nd one contains files and other stuffs do i have to delete them all or could i just create a partition for ubuntu
<D34X> anyone know how to get firefox through a proxy server?  I am running Xfce.  I'm logged onto a proxy.  the farthest I can ever get is google.com
<llutz> rhin0: just keep spreading the urban legend "linux-fs won't fragment" and you won't need any defrag-tools
<immesys> Sidewinder1: Yeah, but he has a dedicated drive so its chilled.
<Bert-> rhin0, I will not use ndiswrapper. Sound worked great on older versions
<roasted> llutz, are you familiar with /etc/rc.local? I'm a little curious about something. If I set /etc/rc.local to run grsync at system reboot, BUT my CIFS share isn't mounted (which grsync uses) I wonder what it would do?
<Sidewinder1> immesys, Kewl, that's the way I did it; on the second internal HDD.
<immesys> floww: You don't have to delete them, as long as there is some empty space. Its a good idea to defrag it a bit in windows so that the free space is contiguous and then ubuntu will resize it.
<immesys> roasted: actually you seem to know stuff that might help me. Does rc.local get run before the main filesystems are mounted? I need to stick some stuff in that gets run before mounts
<xiven> I keep getting incorrect password at SSH login when I know the password is right, I had just changed it and it works using 'login' command after SSH to root.
<robin0800> roasted, mount your share in fstab then
<roasted> immesys, I wish I knew that answer. I only learned about /etc/rc.local minutes ago
<llutz> roasted: make a short wrapper-script to test for presence of the cifs-share. Else it should give an error and continue booting (hence the "exit 0 " at the end)
<immesys> roasted: aah. :-)
<roasted> robin0800, CIFS and fstab don't play nice.
<ubuntu>  i get this in terminal "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ "
<ubuntu> i hve to add boot/grub how to add this path
<roasted> according to everything I read, at least
<immesys> ubuntu: Type: cd /boot/grub
<llutz> immesys: since it is /etc/rc.local it needs root-fs to be mounted when being run
<rhin0> ubuntu that is a shell prompt it is a whole vast new world of power -- it is not for beginners
<robin0800> roasted, they work alright for me
<roasted> robin0800, really? can you show me your fstab?
<immesys> llutz: I need to kludge in a btrfs scan before it tries to mount my filesystems. Trying to find the appropriate place to stick it. Otherwise it complains about not finding the filesystem.
<roasted> hmm, seems like rc.local did... NOTHING
<floww> immesys,  install ubuntu on 2nd hd , get on it edit grub to load windows first and load it by arrow key , whats with my chipdrivers network drivers etc
<llutz> immesys: /etc/init.d/mountall maybe
<Tharlinn> ok this might be silly but what is the command to open a terminal from command line in xfce?
<immesys> floww: You shouldn't need to install drivers except for very exotic hardware if thats what you are asking
<Galaxor> Okay, so the firefox ppa offers firefox 4.0.1.  Yet when I look in synaptic, and browse by origin, I click on the mozilla ppa source, and only firefox 3.6 is listed.  I thought this might've been because of some unsatisfiable dependency in the package.  So I checked out the downloaded Package file.  Every dependency in the Depends: line is met.  Could there be some problem in the Provides or Replaces?  Provides are gnome-www-browser, icew
<immesys> llutz: ok, will try that. Thanks
<robin0800> roasted, //robins-nas.mine.nu/network /media/network cifs  credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,noserverino 0 0
<multipass> in dual monitor, my second monitors desktop dosnt have a window manager, also i cant type into any inputs.. this was ok in 10.10 but im not sure what to do (11.04)
<codex84> i want to send out a fax using efax-gtk
<codex84> do i need fax printer/modem to send out
<codex84> ?
<Galaxor> Is there something funky going on?  What if I accidentally manually installed firefox-branding at some time.  Would that mean that the firefox package wouldn't be allowed to replace it?  How do I check?
<llutz> roasted: to start gui-stuff from rc.local, you have to set DISPLAY
<adam61> hey, i'm trying to delete pulseaudio (i did it just yesterday before reinstalling ubuntu 11.04, so i know it can be done) and it's not letting me. i can't find anything on google. anyone have any idea what i can do?
<Galaxor> Is there some way to debug what versions of the firefox package are available, and see why each one is accepted/rejected?
<floww> immesys,  when im on ubuntu the internet wont work
<xc0ffee1> hi.. where can I find Ubuntu kernel source for OMAP3 devices?
<immesys> floww: Getting it to install ubuntu on second partition and install grub in the right place is all pretty automatic. Once you get there, you need to boot into ubuntu and fiddle with the grub config to set the default operating system and the timeout. Bear in mind that this is now grub 2 so a lot of internet instructions don't apply anymore
<Tharlinn> ah you need to add session in front of the command; xfce4-terminal or gnome-terminal. Got it!
<roasted> llutz, it's not gui stuff
<roasted> llutz, it's running grsync in terminal in the background
<floww> ok ill just go for it, but i didnt get the thing with the format
<floww> immesys,  my files are going to be deleted if i format it
<floww> ?
<llutz> roasted: make sure to use full pathes in rc.local, theres only a limited environment/pathes/etc
<immesys> floww: Ah. Ok. Well I personally have never needed to defrag, but apparently its good practice to defrag the partition
<immesys> floww: Did I say format? My bad that is really misleading: defragment
<immesys> floww: that was nearly
<rhin0> floww select your files individually - drag them across to a usb stick to back them up
<floww> rhin0,   2 much for a usb stick about 400 gb
<rhin0> ok ... then format new dvds -- use that
<immesys> floww: Your files won't get deleted. Its just resizing the partition. Things hardly ever go wrong
<xiven> I need help with SSH through PuTTY please..
<floww> yes immesys  i know whats defragmentation i could actually do it also
<floww> after the installation
<rhin0> floww you can use gzip to zip the files (crunch them down to a smaller size) -- that may help
<xiven> 'incorrect password' error when the password is right.
<bakarat> is there a way to send um..."positive" feedback (as opposed to bug reports) to ubuntu devs?
<robin0800> immesys, famous last words
<llutz> xiven: correct username/hostname?
<ntat> How do I set gmail to check the mail notification applet (Gnome). I would like to receive mail, it changed the color of the envelope.
<immesys> bakarat: log into their channel and say "You guys are amazing. ok bye now"
<pfifo> bakarat, paypal
<bakarat> immesys, what channel would that be?
<bakarat> pfifo, heh, they have a donate button? didn't know that :)
<immesys> bakarat: i think its ubuntu-devel
<A_J> hey all I have an Issue. When I leave my comp on for extended periods. Mostly when i move the mouse or press a few keys the login window comes up, asking for password. Sometimes Though it does not just showing a black screen with the mouse pointer. Any Idea What Can Be Doing This ?
<robin0800> A_J, the screensaver
<xiven> The username is correct, but SSH says it's not. If I login via root first I can do a secondary login to the user, so it doesn't make sense.
<A_J> robin0800, what should i do it ?
<rhin0> A_J:  in preferences power settings you can set power settings/screen saver settings
<rhin0> says how long your monitor will be left on whether it locks, asks for password
<BedMan> xiven: is the account locked?
<A_J> rhin0, i want it to lock, but sometimes on resume the login window doesnt come forcing me to do a manual reboot
<rhin0> system/preferences/screensaver in that you also have power management -- it determines what your monitor does after a while
<xiven> I have full root access, so it shouldn't be.
<robin0800> A_J, perhaps a screensaver crashes the x server
<rhin0> A_J: what you are saying is a power saving issue -- screen delay lockout -- disable your screen saver
<rhin0> at least
<BedMan> xiven: look in your log files when you try to log in to determine why it's failing - if neccessary increase the logging level in the sshd_config file to get more information from your log files
<llutz> xiven: ssh -vvv user@host and look for errors
<BedMan> except he's using putty
<A_J> rhin0, ?
<dark-sun> I get "No DNS record found" while VPN is connected with transparent proxy on squid3. access.log: http://pastebin.com/aYYXUV3h
<Cube``> im looking for (preferably free as in speech) websites where i could just copy the style (css etc) of it and apply it to my (free as well) project. anybody got an idea?
<llutz> using a different ssh-client for debugging seems not to be a bad idea
<Pici> !ot | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<A_J> rhin0,  disabling should fix it ?
<BedMan> llutz: agreed
<A_J> rhin0, is there any other way ?
<dark-sun> Cube``: opera web browser has such feature i think
<A_J> rhin0, i think it's the display Sleep Function
<dark-sun> Cube``: you don't have to upload your css of course
<sahip> What package do I need to install for setxkbmap and xmodmap please?
 * dark-sun has no idea about setxkbmap
<Cube``> dark-sun: what you mean?
<Galaxor> Is there a comprehensive document on apt, that explains what the different apt-get update messages mean?  Because it downloads the Package file for the mozilla ppa, but it still puts Ign for that line of the apt-get update output.
<llutz> x11-xkb-utils: /usr/bin/setxkbmap
<Cube``> dark-sun: i mean i can obivously just rip the sign of every site on the web, but im looking at a "legal" way
<sahip> llutz: thanks
<floww> immesys,  am just defragmenting it ,  ill create a partition for ubuntu  its a 1000gb harddisk it has to be nfts , use wubi?
<dark-sun> Cube``: opera web browser has a feature, that allows you to see any web page with your specified css file(s)
<rhin0> a_j your screen asking for password you need to go to system preferences screensaver - disable screensaver then click on 'power management' and look at sleep settings / your monitor computer will go to sleep after a certain time
<Donnie_Darko21> can anyone tell me what the problem with the power menagment it dont show the real battery status
<Donnie_Darko21> just when its plug on
<Pici> Cube``: That has nothing to do with Ubuntu.  And since #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only, you'd be bettter off asking in a differnt channel, such as #ubuntu-offtopic or perhaps ##web
<dark-sun> I get "No DNS record found" while VPN is connected with transparent proxy on squid3. access.log: http://pastebin.com/aYYXUV3h
<Cube``> dark-sun: aah, nice
<Cube``> Pici: kk
<immesys> floww: I have never used wubi before, so no comment. The live CD works really well though. Anyway good luck I g2g. Let me quickly look up those fields in grub for you before i go
<burg> hello. i get this error: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/screenshothpmq.png/ that doesn`t allow me to install anything new or make any updates. how can i fix that?
<A_J> rhin0, i know this, so your telling me disabling Screensaver will stop  "perhaps a screensaver crashes the x server"
<Snicers-Work2> If I run aptitude upgrade, will it have to restart my server?
<dark-sun> i've post my question on "squid" no answer so far, any  other responsive channel?
<rhin0> sounds like something different a_j i am only trying to help in amateur in terms of gui desktop fashion i think you just lost me
<Donnie_Darko21> anyone know what to do to make battery visible and showing real status of battery estimated
<D34X> dark-sun - what was ur Q?
<princej88> @burg i had this problem earlier and i  found a liink online that had a solution. let me ksee if i can find it again
<bakarat> there is something ... off ... bout the default font that is set, "ubuntu bold" looks like it should but "ubuntu" (regular i mean) seems a bit sketchy, any ideas?
<dark-sun> D34X: I get "No DNS record found" while VPN is connected with transparent proxy on squid3. access.log: http://pastebin.com/aYYXUV3h
<A_J> rhin0,  screensaver disabled for now, lemme ask someone else too.. Thank You for your help
<rhin0> a_j standard ubuntu works fine with most setups -- if you are encountering problems you are running different hardware or trying to do something too extreme
<nancho> Hi everybdy. what is the correct order to choose to create an extended partition with linux inside it (swap+/home + /) ?
<burg> princej88, thanks
<shisoka_> hello, someone knows how to retrieve an IRC nick password ?
<blackmoon> my bluetooth device is recognized only if I reboot from windows 7. i'm under natty. can yuo help me?
<xiven> I'm using PuTTY for SSH and it didn't recognize those arguments.
<llutz> !register | shisoka_
<ubottu> shisoka_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dark-sun> shisoka_: google : freenode.net
<princej88> burg, try this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/156421
<aiminickwong> nick?
<ironhalik> quick question
<A_J> rhin0, all standard stuff, and umm doing nothing extreme
<ironhalik> is there any way to make empathy blink on new msg?
<gambacherkalbens> hi everyone - have trouble getting into the internet with you-server 10.04
<ironhalik> blink with LEDs that is
<nancho> the partition order now is: Win7 (primary), data partition (extended) and inside wanna make a /, a swap and a /home)
<rhin0> a_j then its just a user fault then
<Donnie_Darko21> blackmoon sudo killall bluetoothd then sudo bluetoothd
<dsathe> killall -9
<aiminickwong> wow  ,deep night here now , aways so many people online1
<dsathe> is better
<ThRixXx> !sound\
<ThRixXx> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<A_J> rhin0, i find it painful to reboot, cause if I'm downloading something i loose progress.. thats why was asking
<CustomHits> hello wondering if anyone can help with why I keep running out of disk space. I deleted 15gb of files from my computer and upon restart I am at 646 mb . Anyone have a clue of whats going on
<robin0800> nancho, you can have up to four primary partitions
<dsathe> wat is it A_J
<aiminickwong> and and here  different peploe and from different contry?
<dsathe> ?
<rhin0> a_j its only software software doesn't talk relate it only works in pre defined designed ways you just have to explore how it operates or find something different - more possible with linuxi sooner or later you will hit on a solution - windows is no different but far more limited
<A_J> dsathe, hey all I have an Issue. When I leave my comp on for extended periods. Mostly when i move the mouse or press a few keys the login window comes up, asking for password. Sometimes Though it does not just showing a black screen with the mouse pointer. Any Idea What Can Be Doing This ?
<immesys> flow: Here is a guide to find the lines you need to change in grub.cfg : http://paste.ubuntu.com/609085/
<blackmoon> Donnie_Dark: Doesn't work
<immesys> flow: Cheers. Good luck!
<CustomHits> hello wondering if anyone can help with why I keep running out of disk space. I deleted 15gb of files from my computer and upon restart I am at 646 mb . Anyone have a clue of whats going on
<blackmoon> Donnie_Darko21: Doesn't work :-(
<temp_> Hey does anybody here use zathura?
<robin0800> immesys, you should not edit grub.cfg
<dsathe> A_J: is it goin to sleep ?
<CustomHits> This seems to be a real problem
<immesys> robin0800: Yeah... I know... but I haven't spent the time finding where its generated from :-S
<ddddddd> is there a way to list in terminal all packages containing say *wine* ?
<CustomHits> hello wondering if anyone can help with why I keep running out of disk space. I deleted 15gb of files from my computer and upon restart I am at 646 mb . Anyone have a clue of whats going on
<A_J> yes dsathe but sometimes a black screen comes with a pointer only when i try to wake it.. no login window
<immesys> robin0800: I just redo my changes every time I update it...
<ddddddd> CustomHits: try empty your trash
<CustomHits> its emty
<immesys> ddddddd: apt-cache search *wine*
<ddddddd> immesys: ty
<llutz> ddddddd: use apt-file
<c0mrade316> How to enable 3d desktop rotating cube ?
<dsathe> A_J: that is wierd
<CustomHits> ddddddd any other genius ideas
<Galaxor> I'm trying to understand the meaning of "Ign" in the apt-get update output.  All I can find on google is forum posts where people make uncited assertions about the meanings of them.  From what I can gather:  A popular misconception is that "Ign" means that nothing has changed since the last time the package list was updated.  However, this condition is actually signalled by "Hit".  I'm still not entirely sure what "Ign" means.  Someone sa
<CustomHits> hello wondering if anyone can help with why I keep running out of disk space. I deleted 15gb of files from my computer and upon restart I am at 646 mb . Anyone have a clue of whats going on
<CustomHits> God this sucks
<c0mrade316> How to enable 3d desktop rotating cube ?
<Galaxor> And why is there no authoritative, comprehensive document on apt that can explain this?  All the apt documentation I can find is like a "How to use apt", not "how apt works".
<robin0800> immesys, etc/default/grub and etc/grub.d
<temp_> Is this the proper way to search for a file? find / -name (what your looking for)
<Galaxor> CustomHits: ls -lh /var/log and see if there's anything super big there?
<kamran1> c0mrade316 are u talking about the rubric ?
<A_J> dsathe, any clue what now ?
<varunvyas> Hi All
<xiven> Ok. I give up! It shouldn't take days to setup an ssh user.
<varunvyas> I want to convert flv to mp4. when I did it using ffmpeg
<Galaxor> kamran1, c0mrade316: I think he's talking about the compiz desktop cube.
<varunvyas> it's giving error in output file
<thechampion46> ihhihi
<c0mrade316> Galaxor: Yep
<ThRixXx> !sound distorted
<nit-wit> varunvyas, have you tried handbrake
<ddddddd> CustomHits: not for people who give smart answers, no
<ThRixXx> Need help: My sound is distorted heavely
<nicofs> is there a package to install ubuntu without unity(-layout) - just the classic ubuntu interface? (like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop-classic)
<varunvyas> no
<CustomHits> Galaxor everything is normal
<robin0800> c0mrade316, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/compiz-cube-natty/
<varunvyas> how to use handbreak
<george__> sit and wait
<A_J> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<nit-wit> nico1038_, the lubuntu 11.04 has no unity
<jpds> A_J: 'lo.
<ddddddd> llutz: thanks, apt-cache search *wine* output 'E: Regex compilation error', installing apt-file now, but I was hoping there was an easy command to just list all installed packages with a given pattern
<IdleOne> A_J: yes?
<llutz> ddddddd: apt-cache search wine
<A_J> umm...
<thechampion46> Is there any Italian?
<IdleOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<A_J> was just seeing who was op, plus 2 members can't help me perhaps you can ? jpds  and IdleOne
<ironhalik> if I replace empathy with pidgin, will it integrate with the applets like empathy?
<thechampion46> thanks!!
<Galaxor> c0mrade316: You probably need to install compizconfig-settings-manager.
<IdleOne> A_J: testing the ops factoid is not a good idea. as for help ask your question to the channel and be patient. :)
<A_J> sorry IdleOne  never knew it was a help command
<CustomHits> Galaxor after deleing 15 gb of downloaded junk I restarted and was left with nothing but 250mb. the trash is empty and I wouldnt be here if i couldnt find the answer but it seems as if this channel has went down hill or maybe the wrong time
<Sterist> is there a command to test if swap is working?
<Sterist> too much physical ram to try filling it up
<llutz> CustomHits: pastebin output of "df -h"
<pzn> I can't open the document by double-click in nautilus (smb mounted filesystem), but if I copy the file and paste in desktop then I can open. what could be wrong?
<bastidrazor> A_J: i guess the "(ONLY use this trigger in emergencies)" was missed?
<Galaxor> CustomHits: You might try doing du / > /tmp/files.txt ; that'll give a list of each directory and how much space it takes up (it'll take awhile to run).  Then you can run it through sort.  cat /tmp/files.txt | sort -n ; then you can see what directories are taking up the most space.
<frostschutz> Sterist: set swappiness to 100?
<A_J> bastidrazor,  lol i got that after using the command
<A_J> not before
<frostschutz> Sterist: and memtester can eat any amount of memory for you
<CustomHits> I done the du and nothing is oout of the ordinary
<ddddddd> llutz: my bad, ty dude
<A_J> umm.. i'm gonna shoot again
<nixNcode> Ubuntu Natty 64bit, having trouble in viewing Menu Bar of Firefox. All items are having Black Color. How to resolve this?
<A_J> hey all I have an Issue. When I leave my comp on for extended periods. Mostly when i move the mouse or press a few keys the login window comes up, asking for password. Sometimes Though it does not just showing a black screen with the mouse pointer. Any Idea What Can Be Doing This ?
<bakarat> if you do like "super + 1", is there a way to force it to open a new nautilus screen instead of showing the existing one?
<qin> CustomHits: du do not see dot files
<StyXman> simple question: how much disk for an ubuntu server test install? I'll be running *nothing* on it, I just want to try the installer and its default stuff...
<guntbert> A_J: for the future: you can talk to ubottu in a PM too - just /query ubottu
<bakarat> StyXman, the server shouldn't need much, i'm running a 512 meg server (debian though, but should be comparable)
<bakarat> StyXman, and that's actually running it :)
<A_J> oh yu guntbert
<A_J> ty*
<roasted> Any luckybackup users here? I'm having some difficulty with it, as it only transfers directories - not files in the directories...
<StyXman> bakarat: that's disk or ram?
<bakarat> StyXman, disk :)
<StyXman> bakarat: ack, tx
<A_J> guntbert,  can you have a look at my question ?
<bakarat> StyXman, ram is set to 256 i believe (vm)
<Stava> I did "apt-get remove evolution* empathy*" and I lost gnome-panel, so I did apt-get install gnome, however there i have no clock indicator applet (just the normal widget). How do I install it again?
<guntbert> StyXman: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu%20Server%20%28CLI%29%20Installation
<StyXman> guntbert: ack
<Darael> Got an interesting problem: A btrfs that reliably causes a crash about two minutes after mounting.  I'm still not sure if it's a particular file that's doing it (haven't tried mounting and leaving it be, when I mounted from a live-cd I was trying to copy off it immediately).
<nixNcode> anyone know how to fix Menu Bar color of Firefox.. Using Default Theme of Ubuntu.
<A_J> nixNcode, select a solid color theme
<guntbert> A_J: I did look but have no answer - sorry
<A_J> okie ty guntbert
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! How do I make Unity launcher icons launch with options (e.g.: Matlab cannot lauch with command "matlab", must have option "matlab -glnx86")
<nixNcode> A_J, but i need dark theme.. they are visible in other themes. but this wasn't the case before.
<nixNcode> A_J, other apps are don't have this problem
<qin> A_J: I guess your screenserver is locking screen down, if this is your question.
<Stava> I also managed to uninstall transmissions indicator applet, how can I reinstall all the default indicator applets for natty?
<Darael> econdudeawesome: I believe there's a .desktop file somewhere - where depends on how the program in question was installed.  Edit it.  More info on how you installed matlab would let me help you more.
<xiven> Can anyone advise on sending -VW to putty?
<econdudeawesome> Darael: that may be enough info for me. Do I open up the .desktop file in a text editor?
<Darael> econdudeawesome: Yup, that's correct.
<A_J> qin,  yes. But it happenes sometimes not always
<ThinkT510> Darael: how is btrfs performance? getting stable?
<Darael> Stava: Try installing indicator-applet-complete.  Or possibly indicator-datetime.  Get a list of the indicator packages by doing "apt-cache show indicator-"<tab><tab>.
<econdudeawesome> Darael: where are .desktop files stored generally?
<llutz> xiven: it is -vvv (3v) and only usefull if using openssh-client, not putty
<zoom738> can somebody help me with getting Gnome3, whenever I try to install it, it says that the dependecies can't be resolved
<qin> A_J: test screenserver (there is button preview or something).
<xiven> Ahh, ok.
<Darael> ThinkT510: It's been pretty stable, but dpkg performance is abysmally slow (because it uses a lot of fsync())
<xiven> I guess I'm stuck then.
<qin> A_J: *screensaver, ups
<klevison> I can`t  re-set grub on bootloader
<klevison> ?(
<Darael> econdudeawesome: /usr/share/menu, possibly?  I'm not entirely sure, TBH.
<Soupermanito> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ThinkT510> Darael: interesting, thanks for the info; look forward to when btrfs goes mainstream :)
<klevison> i`ve instaled win7 and I can usu grub
<nit-wit> klevison, what is the problem
<A_J> qin, i did.. But The Problem i Get is when display goes to sleep,. Upon resuming i don't get a window to type a password (Sometimes)
<Sterist> frostschutz will memtester run while ubuntu is running or must that be run from grub
<Stava> Darael, I'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop again, if that doesnt work i'll try your way
<Darael> Stava: That ought to do it too - although it'll pull evolution back in IIRC.
<zoom738> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<klevison> nit-wit: now i`m on ubuntu (live cd).. I wanna configure grub but I cant
<nit-wit> klevison, follow this guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<frostschutz> Sterist: if you want to memtest from grub you're looking for memtest86. memtester is a linux user space program (can only test currently free available memory, not system memory)
<nit-wit> klevison, if this does not make sense let me and the channel knopw.
<ThRixXx> My sound is distorted.  Latest ubuntu, fresh install.  Onboard sound - 192KHz/24-bit audio output
<qin> A_J: Ok, and if not asking for password, what then, back in gnome?
<Sidewinder1> !sound > ThR
<nit-wit> klevison, if you have natty use only a natty cd to reload grub2
<rson> I'm using mysql on 10.04 and for whatever reason when I try to start mysql with upstart it hangs if my my.cnf is a symlink.  If I remove the symlink and copy the file instead, it works fine.  Any thoughts?  This does not appear to be a mysql problem as #mysql confirms that symlinks for my.cnf are fine.
<klevison> nit-wit: when i do fdisk -l ..with partition I wiil instal grub
<A_J> nop qin, nothing happens forced to reboot
<Sterist> frostschutz is it in the installation or do i have to grab it from the software center?
<A_J> just a black screen qin
<nit-wit> klevison, not sure what you mean
<frostschutz> Sterist: probably the latter
<Sidewinder1> nit-wit, Greetings and felicitations!
<qin> rson: Permission of destination?
<nit-wit> Sidewinder1, howdeee
<ThRixXx> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<qin> A_J: So hibernation/ssupend problem, is it lappy?
<A_J> qin no desktop
<nit-wit> klevison, make sure if your running natty you use a natty live cd grub2 has changed this is important.;)
<qin> A_J: make cycle for hibernate and for suspend, see which is bad and disable it.
<klevison> nit-wit: my livecd is 10.10. and my installed ubuntu (sda4) is natty
<tonyjansen> pardon me, very new, where to look for a deb isntalled userland program?
<qin> A_J: Also demsg for both
<rson> qin: destination is o+r, I'll try giving it higher perms
<D34X> anyone know how to bypass a proxy?  or do I need another room for that
<hiexpo> tonyjansen, what you looking for?
<qin> rson: test it manually (what user is mysql in your system?)
<tonyjansen> i'm looking for where my sublime-text-2 install went, in order to symlink it
<A_J> demsg quin ?
<A_J> !demsg
<nit-wit> klevison, the 10.04 wont work use a natty cd
<qin> A_J: sorry, dmesg
<nit-wit> klevison, sorry don't use the 10.110 use a natty read the link it states this.
<nixNcode> A_J, fixed it myself the Menu Bar Item color.. it was due to QtCurve had made changes in default firefox's configuration.. i changed the color in /home/*/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/chrome/userChrome.css
<satz> @tony: try 'locate sublime....'
<A_J> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<rson> qin: runs as 'mysql' but mysql has no shell so I'm not sure how to test that.  Less restrictive permissions did nothing.
<tonyjansen> ty
<satz> Hi ubuntu
<klevison> nit-wit: I havet natty live cd
<klevison> havent
<nit-wit> klevison, see private
<klevison> nit-wit: sorry
<Sidewinder1> klevison, Donload it, MD5 it ,burn it, use it... HTH.
<Sidewinder1> Download
<rson> qin: fwiw, mysqld_safe works fine with the symlinks in place
<klevison> Sidewinder1: is teh only way to di it?
<klevison> do it
<ubuntu> Hi. Standard question, I guess: I booted from 10.10 livecd, and try to run "sudo chroot /mnt/temp", but even though I can run "/bin/bash" from prompt I still get "chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory" as result. Can anyone tell why?
<nit-wit> klevison, I will open a private look for my name in the channel list
<rhenani_> Hello Guys I have a question
<rhenani_> I have a virtual machine where i want to install Ubuntu 11.4 32 bits
<rhenani_> But at the same time windows 7
<rhenani_> Can i use gparted to make a partion
<rhenani_> and install ubuntu in one partition and windows 7 in the other one in the same virtual machine?
<quick> rhenani_: wats the quesiton ?
<quick> ubuntu: becoz u dnt hav a driectory /mnt/temp
<satz> rhe: both inside virtual harddrive?
<rson> qin: actually I think this may have to do with apparmor permissions.  I'll chalk it up to that for now.
<rhenani_> quick:  I have a virtual machine where i want to install ubuntu 11.4 32 bits and windows 7
<Sterist> frostschutz are you sure it can test swap?
<rhenani_> quick: the virtual machine is 30 GB
<ubuntu> quick: Yes I do, I can ls it
<rhenani_> quick: Can i make 2 partition one 15 gb and other one 15 gb
<satz> rhenani: yes
<rhenani_> quick: in one install windows 7 and in the other ubuntu 11.4
<satz> rhenani: yes dude
<rhenani_> satz: all in the same virtual machine?
<quick> rhenani_:  why dnt u create 2 virtual hard disk of 15 gb each
<satz> rhenani: yup. created the partion in os you are installing first
<quick> rhenani_:  why dnt u create 2 virtual hard disk of 15 gb each .  i guess wat u are saying is possilbe
<en1gma> im running 11.04 i386 Desktop with the  current "Bluez 4.91" but it is having problems with alot of peoples BT adapters from what i read....alot of those people have downgraded to "Bluez 4.69"...could someone help me out with this.
<rhenani_> quick: Yeah I can do that but i have already my virtual mahcine with 30 GB
<satz> rhenani: i recommend you to install windows first.
<rhenani_> quick: and i Want to run both operating system in the same virtual machine
<latpt> anyone else have older nvidia driver problems with the newer releases?
<rhenani_> satz: Ok Why and How can i make the partition?
<rhenani_> satz: I have gparted
<rhenani_> satz: But i'm not familiar with gparted
<quick> rhenani_: do u want both at the same time  ?
<hiexpo> latpt, what nvidia card is it
<rhenani_> quick: Yeah In the same virtual machine Ubuntu and Windows 7
<satz> rhenani: dont use gpartd if you dont know. boot into windows and create partitions
<quick> rhenani_:  now you hav win 7 or ubuntu installed in it or both .
<latpt> hiexpo; its an older pny. i dont have the exact number.
<satz> quick: he has nothing installed in vm i guess
<rhenani_> quick: None of them but i want to install them, but i don't know wich one install first
<satz> yet to install both
<rhenani_> quick: AND BEFORE EVERYTHING I NEED TO MAKE THE PARTITION
<nicofs> is there a package to install ubuntu without unity(-layout) - just the classic ubuntu interface? (like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop-classic)
<rhenani_> satz: Oh ok you mean when i'm installing windows 7 to make a partition??
<quick> rhenani_: install window 7 first , then go to
<satz> rhenani: exactly
<thegoodcushion> Anyone aware of what the deal is with btrfs on Ubuntu?
<quick> rhenani_: install window 7 first , then go to  computer management and in that u have disk management u can partition the disk from there
<llutz> nicofs: just select "ubuntu classic" at gdm session
<rhenani_> satz: OK let me try very quick
<raju> rhenani_:  but that type of process going to failed some times
<quick> rhenani_: install window 7 first , then go to  computer management and in that u have disk management u can partition the disk from there  after that instll ubuntu .
<any> Hello All
<escott> thegoodcushion, the fsck is slow, buggy, and doesn't fix errors
<rhenani_> raju: Why??
<rhenani_> quick: OK
<thegoodcushion> escott: okay
<nicofs> llutz, i'm not talking about choosing on an installed system... i want to install ubuntu it without this unity-thing...
<thegoodcushion> I think they see it as the next thing after ext4
<raju> rhenani_:  i did that process , some times it works fine
<any> It's possible to upgrade from 32 bit to 64? (11.04)
<rhenani_> quick: But firsti will try what satz say very quick
<kkb110> what's the name of the program that I get when I press alt+f2 in gnome or kde
<satz> Raju: that is the way i install every time on my physical machine
<llutz> nicofs: then you have to use mini.iso and just install manually what you really want
<Fuchs> kkb110: krunner for kde
<Fuchs> kkb110: for gnome it doesn't have a name on it's own
<raju> rhenani_:  but some times its failed and going to  connect with the next partitions
<rhenani_> Ok I'm starting the windows 7 installation
<thegoodcushion> any: nope
<rhenani_> raju: Hmmm
<raju> satz:  i have exp in that , trust me , its always not fair
<rhenani_> satz: I'm starting with windows 7
<kkb110> Fuchs: thanks, I jusgt ran krunner in terminal but nothing happens
<quick> rhenani_:  wat did he say ?
<nicofs> llutz, i can't boot - i can only create a filesystem with rootstock...
<satz> rhe: good
<any> <thegoodcushion> thanks
<Fuchs> kkb110: it isn't supposed to appear when you just run it
<raju> quick do partitions from live cd or xp cd
<satz> raju: why do you say?
<thegoodcushion> any: you need to do a fresh install
<Fuchs> kkb110: you can use dbus for that. What exactly do you want to do?
<raju> satz:  why means?
<kkb110> Fuchs: I'm not using kde or gnome, and I wanted to launch the program when I press alt+f2
<hiexpo> latpt, lspci | grep VGA
<raju> i suffered by that
<rhenani_> quick: I'm starting with windows 7 to see if i can make the partition from the process of the installation in the part where it aks me for the hard disk
<satz> raju: why you think its unfair?
<any> <thegoodcushion>, I see.
<rhenani_> quick: sET UP IS STARTING ....
<quick> rhenani_: go ahead
<rhenani_> quick:  Windows 7...
<raju> if its failed then other partitions going to be done as raw
<rhenani_> raju: what do you mean??
<somebody123>  /leave
<kkb110> gnome-panel-control --run-dialog nothing happens either... seems I need complete gnome or kde to launch those?
<raju> rhenani_:  go ahead some things needs exp
<roasted> Has anybody used deja dup here? I'm curious if it has the capability of backing up just raw data, without compressing it.
<satz> raju: why will it fail dude?
<rhenani_> raju: But are sure?
<quick> rhenani_: dnt way , it's just a vm try it .
<rhenani_> are you sure?
<rhenani_> raju: why you say that it will fail if i think it's possible
<raju> rhenani_:  i have lost my data by that 2-3 times
<rhenani_> raju: But are you understanding what I'm doing?
<satz> rhe: as quick says, its just vm. go ahead...
<_alazar> Conky detects more CPU units that I really have (i5 2 cores, virtual: 4, conky detects 5), how is it possible?
<raju> rhenani_:  what ever please dont do any partition  like that , go witha live cd or os cd
<rhenani_> quick: I'm here in windows 7
<trism> kkb110: if you aren't using gnome, just search the repository and find a different app that does the same thing, like grun
<cadam92> has anyone been able to use the ATI mobility radeon 5650 graphics card on ubuntu 11.04?
<rhenani_> quick: IT'S ASKING WHERE DO I WANT TO INSTALL
<raju> rhenani_:  just advice
<rhenani_> quick: the hard disk of 30 GB is there
<MrPopinjay> Yo. Does anyone care to recommend me a really simple HTML editor? I just want a blank page with some hyperlinks to different sections of the page basically.
<quick> rhenani_: from my point of view install win 7 then paririon it , it'' be easy and no problems
<satz> alazar: try some other conky config file
<quick> rhenani_: just go ahead select it
<rhenani_> raju: It gives methe option to make a new or install it in the Awhole hard disk wich is 30 GB
<Uhriventis> Anyone know  of a way to "hack" my ASUS eee PC to have 1024x768 res rather than 1024x600?
<kkb110> trism just installed work well thanks a lot!!
<satz> rhe: dont select whole.
<santagada> why does rubygems in ubuntu doesn't put binaries in the path?
<satz> rhe: try to format that 30 gb there itself.
<_alazar> satz, the config file is mine, I was trying things around and I ended up to be able to view from cpu0 to cpu4, both included. Every one has different use percents and frequences.
<quick> satz: let her select whole otherwise it'll be a raw parition
<quick> rhenani_: wats ur progress ?
<MrPopinjay> Yo. Does anyone care to recommend me a really simple HTML editor? I just want a blank page with some text and hyperlinks to different paragraphs in the page.
<rhenani_> quick: I think I will have to use gparted
<Snicers-Work2> If I run aptitude upgrade, will it have to restart my server?
<_alazar> MrPopinjay, if you know html tags, then just gedit.
<satz> quick: it'd be difficult for her to get into hdd manager and later partion the drive
<quick> MrPopinjay: u can use gedit
<rhenani_> quick:  because it doesn't give the option
<megabraker> guys why the top panel in gnome 3 is not editibale
<rhenani_> quick:  to make a partition from the disk of 30 gb
<rcconf> any way to turn off AWN tooltips? or do I need to disable it in gnome itself
<rhenani_> quick: I can make another but i don't want more than 30 gb
<satz> Mrpop: try seamonkey
<dsathe> anyone got the themes in gnome 3 to work ??
<dsathe> when u use ppa ?
<guntbert> !gnome3 | megabraker
<ubottu> megabraker: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<MrPopinjay> _alazar, quick, true, but I'm lazy. I was more looking to have something a bit more wysiwyg
<rhenani_> quick: With gparted i can make 2 partitions15 gb and 15 gb
<dsathe> i know
<dsathe> just askin
<quick> rhenani_: satz it's veery easy in win 7 to partition the drive . u get a gui for it under the computer management options
<dsathe> jhbuild allows u themes
<rhenani_> quick: and then install windows 7 in one and ubunto in other that's what i want
<escott> Snicers-Work2, usually you can just restart the services that are upgraded, but if something like glibc or the kernel are upgraded you would have to reboot to get the new version
<rhenani_> quick: Ok once windows 7 is there how can make the partition?
<rhenani_> satz: what do you recomend me?
<megabraker> <guntbert> working perfect with ubuntu natty
<Snicers-Work2> Would it force reboot in that case or prompt?
<satz> rhe: anyways, you will have to install windowns first. coz it will overwrite grub with its own
<_alazar> MrPopinjay, try amaya.
<MrPopinjay> _alazar, thanks mate.
<escott> Snicers-Work2, reboot is always your control
<guntbert> megabraker: still not supported here
<megabraker> :p
<dsathe> anyone got shell themes to work with latest packags from ppa ?
<dsathe> megabraker:  ???
<Snicers-Work2> escott, thank you
<bakarat> is there a way from the launch menu on the left to start say a second instance of nautilus? instead of just showing the "current" instance
<megabraker> why the panels are not costumizable
<satz> rhe: either use win7 or gpared to create the partition first. the install win7 first
<kbrosnan> MrPopinjay: http://bluegriffon.org/
<eman99> Hello, I have a file associations question. I want to open .maff (archived web page) to open with firefox. Ubuntu opens it with zip because ubuntu figures out that it is rally a zipped file, it does not pay attention to the maff extension. I am able to change the default program in the settings to open up this file by default with firefox but this changes the default program to firefox for ALL zip files, not just maff. How do I a
<eman99> ssociate just maaf files with firefox
<quick> rhenani_: right click on my computer then select manage then under storage you have go to disk management , select the disk and shrink it
<MrPopinjay> kbrosnan, Thanks, i'll take a look at that
<trism> bakarat: if you mean from the unity launcher, you can usually middle click to launch another instance
<megabraker> finally get gnome 3 to work at the end of the day
<kamran1> does Wine work ok in ubuntu ? I want to run Internet Explorer version 6, 7 or 8. anybody having previous experience of doing this kind of thing please contact me.
<escott> Snicers-Work2, if you dont want to reboot its best to upgrade one application at a time, and make sure there are no problems, otherwise you may find out that XYZ is broken when someone calls you needing it to work "RIGHT NOW!!!"
<bakarat> trism, ah great, that's what i was looking for :)
<quick> kamran1: wine works in ununtu
<quick> kamran1: wine works in ubuntu
<Snicers-Work2> escott, how do you check what applications need updates without updating them all automatically?
<rhenani_> quick: and then that partition will be independent, and I will be able to install ubuntu there, in a mode that when i but the virtual machine i can chose what operating system i want run?
<rhenani_> satz: quick: and then that partition will be independent, and I will be able to install ubuntu there, in a mode that when i but the virtual machine i can chose what operating system i want run?
<escott> Snicers-Work2, the upgrade manager will let you select which applications to upgrade
<Snicers-Work2> I am in terminal only
<satz> rhe: is the installation of windows 7 finished?
<eman99> yes wine works fine, u can install wine from the ubuntu repo, also install "playonlinux" and use that to install internet explorer
<rhenani_> quick: when i boot the virtual machine i will be able to chose what operating system i wan to run?
<quick> rhenani_: ya u can , but there are some limitations i'll like to tell u for paritioning from win 7 using that
<iEatChildren> is there a way during setup to create a LVM?
<eman99> its just the easier  way to do it
<satz> rhe: yes
<satz> rhe: only if you install win first
<rhenani_> satz: and why it's better than install ubuntu first??
<eman99> also you might want to use a newer version of wine see here , i would recommend installing the b beta
<NoqturnalX> hey, I'm running 10.04, I am trying out grub-reboot & grub-set-default to try to do a boot into Windows on next boot but it doesn't work. Is it because 10.04 is on Grub2?
<eman99> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<satz> rhe: coz windows will overwrite mbr with its own bootloader
<bolt12> hello everyon
<peteforsyth> hello- I just installed Natty on a Dell GX270, and am having big graphics problems. Hoping for a little help!
<satz> rhe: if installed as seocnd
<yaaar> howdy
<eman99> Hello, I have a file associations question. I want to open .maff (archived web page) to open with firefox. Ubuntu opens it with zip because ubuntu figures out that it is rally a zipped file, it does not pay attention to the maff extension. I am able to change the default program in the settings to open up this file by default with firefox but this changes the default program to firefox for ALL zip files, not just maff. How do I a
<eman99> ssociate just maaf files with firefox
<bolt12> trying to find some info on optimizing openssh
<quick> rhenani_: you can even use tools like http://www.partitionwizard.com/free-partition-manager.html to partition the win 7 disk drives
<satz> rhe: coz windows will overwrite mbr with its own bootloader
<satz> rhe: if installed as seocnd
<escott> Snicers-Work2, maybe dselect can help
<WXZ> relative path shortcuts?
<WXZ> are they possible.
<peteforsyth> I'm not sure how to best describe the graphics problems -- basically, windows and menus are flashing on and off on the desktop.
<raju> rhenani_: works fine ?
<rhenani_> quick: but sounds like I'm risking, I mean i want first make the two partitions without install any operating system, and i think i can do it with gparted
<rhenani_> raju: I haven't done anything yet
<peteforsyth> I've tried two different monitors, of different sizes/resolutions -- they both have the same problem.
<raju> rhenani_: k cool
<yaaar> could someone please take a quick look at this /var/log/messages http://pastebin.com/tw9PxbfZ and confirm or deny my suspicion that the lockups i've been seeing are due to a hardware issue? i'm led to believe that because the lines above each stack trace that say things like "Pid: 231, comm: jbd2/sda1-8" all seem to indicate different pieces of software. am i on the right track?
<satz> rhe: sounds good to me
<satz> rhe:
<escott> peteforsyth, sounds like compiz is losing the buffers somehow. you could drop down to metacity and 2d. what kind of graphics card do you have
<satz> rhe: go on
<danny__> rhenani, win 7 will need more than 15gb for install
<rhenani_> danny__: why?
<danny__> 20gb at least
<rhenani_> danny__: what about 20??
<quick> rhenani_: so wat have you decided  ?
<satz> danny: no it wont
<_alazar> Ok, I get it: cpu0 is not the first core of all 4, it's the average use of the four cores.
<peteforsyth> escott: the data sheet saiys ".Integrated Intel Extreme® Graphics 2"
<danny__> erm yes it will
<satz> alazar: oh
<rhenani_> quick: i want to first make two partition in my disk without install any operating system, and i think i can do it with gparted but i need help because i don't know how to use it
<xiven> Shouldn't there be an sshd log in /var/log?
<peteforsyth> escott: I can google metacity , but I don't know anything about it :)
<escott> peteforsyth, what cpu do you have? lspci may tell you more, but it sounds like an older intel graphics card
<rhenani_> quick: after i have the 2 partitions maybe 20 gb each, is when i want to start installing
<peteforsyth> this is a 2004 GX270, it's a Pentium 4
<satz> rhe: 15 gb is more than enough
<peteforsyth> how can I get to a command line? It seems it used to be possible to do control-alt-Fkey to get a basic shell, but I'm not able to do that. Am I remembering the wrong key combo..?
<rhenani_> satz: OK
<rhenani_> satz: I did the partition with windows 7
<rhenani_> satz: 15 gb each
<satz> rhe: good
<rhenani_> satz: If i cancel the installation any way i will have the partitions?
<satz> rhe: move on
<archman> anyone knows how to install the vbox guest additions when running ubuntu live cd with virtualbox (since I have only one slot for images)?
<quick> rhenani_: ya you have
<archman> wanna test unity on vbox
<satz> rhe: you should have them
<tonyjansen> i think i'm gonna sell 12 of the 24GB memm in this pc
<tonyjansen> ubuntu aint using much
<peteforsyth> escott: I'd consider buying an AGP card if you think that's very likely to resolve the problem?
<escott> peteforsyth, these days all the graphics are drawn to memory and the compositor compiz puts them in the graphics cards drawing area, it should be well supported but you can go down to the 2d metacity version
<quick> rhenani_: which vm are u using  ?
<escott> peteforsyth, AGP?! that is really old. do you mean PCI-E?
<satz> archman: unity didn't work on my vbox
<rhenani_> quick: OK ready i have the two partition I will install windows 7 first
<archman> satz: aaah crap :/, ok then
<rhenani_> quick: VMwareworkstation 7.1.4
<rhenani_> satz: i have the two partitions I'm gonna isntal indows 7 first
<archman> satz: but you did install the additions?
<peteforsyth> escott: the data sheet says it has AGP-8x
<quick> archman:  load the iso file
<satz> archman: though i allocated 2 cores and 900 mb ram
<quick> archman:  load the iso file  ie.e mount it
<peteforsyth> and..it looks like AGP to me...
<quick> rhenani_: go ahead install it aLL the best
<peteforsyth> here's the data sheet I pulled up: http://www.dell.com/downloads/us/products/optix/gx270_spec.pdf
<ubuntuser> How to solve update problem? Update-Manager says "Package information updated less than an hour ago". But it's not updating at all. Since last 15 days or so
<satz> archman: no.
<archman> quick: aaah, ok
<archman> satz: well, that's why you didn't have it
<satz> archman: give it a try
<archman> satz: will do
<quick> archman:  u are using ubuntu ?
<quick> archman:  u are using ubuntu in vm ?
<archman> quick: trying to test it, yes
<peteforsyth> escott it's a 2004 computer, I think AGP was pretty common then.
<rhenani_> quick: Ok last question, Let's say I install windows 7, then when I install ubuntu on the other partition everything will work fine?
<satz> archman: how much resources are you allocating
<satz> ?
<rhenani_> and when i boot the virtual machine i will be able to choose what operating system i want boot?
<satz> rhe: yes
<archman> satz: 1GB RAM
<llutz> rhenani_: why the heck do you want dual-boot inside a vm?
<quick> archman: ya will do . i m using it on my system . the bootloader of linux will alos load the chain loder of winodws
<Propel> anyone know the firefox dir?
<Propel> i want to add previous files from firefox in that directory
<satz> archman: good. first 'try ubuntu'. i sure unity will fail to load.
<quick> rhenani_: you'll get an option for 9 secs to choose from
<Propel> for instance, restore sessions
<satz> archman: then install and see
<kbrosnan> Propel: .mozilla/firefox/....
<multipass> if i use dual monitors and have a seperate desktop on a nother monitor, it is missing stuff like a window manager and more, anyone know how to fix this? it was ok in 10.10
<peteforsyth> escott: can you tell me a way to get to a basic command line, so I can try lspci, etc.? or how to drop to 2x metacity?
<rhenani_> quick: That's all i wanted
<archman> satz: sure, it failed, i've tested already; i mounted the iso with 'mount -o loop' so i'll try it out now
<escott> peteforsyth, terminal
<rhenani_> quick: I'll keep you informated here of all what i'm doing
<archman> satz: hahahah i'm not installing :D just trying for fun
<yaaar> anybody mind taking a look at these stack traces i'm getting? http://pastebin.com/tw9PxbfZ ...i get the feeling (based on the lines like "Pid: 231, comm: jbd2/sda1-8" all pointing to different PIDs and programs) that it's a hardware issue...
<Propel> kbrosnan, i can't find that searching manually through my dir
<escott> peteforsyth, gnome-terminal (but if you are using unity just alt-f2 and then type in terminal)
<quick> archman: i dnt think you can install it on a live cd as it read only . but go to the folder of vm and run the file ./Vboxlinuz additions
<peteforsyth> escott: I can't use the desktop, the windows flash on and off too sporadically
<quick> rhenani_: ya sure
<Propel> kbrosnan, what folder is it in before mozilla/firefox?
<peteforsyth> the GUI is too messed up.
<escott> peteforsyth, given how old the hardware is dropping to unity-2d is the best bet, that may be possible from the login screen
<ubuntuser> How can I restore sources? list, Updates to it's default? Update not working since some 15 days.
<kbrosnan> Propel: home
<xiven> I figured out my ssh problem. I had to add the user to sshd_config as permitted to login.
<escott> peteforsyth, but you can killall compiz; metacity &
<peteforsyth> I tried all the options from the login screen before, I think -- but I wil try again.
<roasted> Has anybody used deja dup here? I'm curious if it has the capability of backing up just raw data, without compressing it.
<petrb> Hi all, I wonder if anyone can help. When I insert a cd or a dvd in the blue-ray drive, nothing happens. It's 11.04, 64 bit, the drive works in windows. When I insert the cd and type dmesg, there is nothing new (although the drive is blinking for a while). I have no idea where to look.
<xiven> After that I was able login to the user and disable root ssh login.
<Propel> kbrosnan, how do i manually search for it?
<archman> bah, vbox can't choose custom paths....
<awells> ubuntuuser: go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<satz> can I share /swap b/w two different linux os?
<Propel> kbrosnan, i don't see the mozilla folder in my home dir
<dawolf123> So whats the general though on Unity...
<llutz> xiven: why did you limit users/groups before in sshd_conf?
<dawolf123> *thought
<awells> ubuntuser:  Then click on Settings -> Repositories and recheck the ubuntu software sources
<Propel> kbrosnan, do i have to type a command in terminal to view the folder's contents?
<kbrosnan> Propel: files that start with . are hidden by default, your file browser should have a method of displaying them
<Propel> oh ok
<xiven> I don't recall ever doing so.
<llutz> xiven: usersallow/deny should have been open for all users by default
<satz> archman: what do you mean by custom path?
<Propel> kbrosnan, any idea how to view hidden folders?
<phox_> Yo! The unity bar seems kinda stuck. Usually it slides back, but it won't now. How do I get it back?
<satz> propel: nautilus: show hidden files
<peteforsyth> escott: it's tough, because when I installed I set it to auto-login..so I'm trying to select from menus that disappear :)
<satz> propel: ls -la
<phox_> propel: ctrl + h
<archman> satz: i mean, you can't choose to mount /mnt/loop, in example... you can only choose physical drives and isos..
<Propel> phox, ctrl+h didn't work
<escott> peteforsyth, you can remove /etc/gdm/gdm.custom
<escott> peteforsyth, or something like that
<ubuntuser> awells: All 4 are selected (except "Source code") and even other sources are there.
<Propel> satz, so i just type "ls -la" into terminal and it should work?
<allu2> Hey, my logitec quickcam easy/cool hangs weirdly after while of usage (tested in mplayer, gmail/talk, skype..) driver is gspca and it gets stuck (image not moving) but here is the weird part, it does move if i put anything somewhere like 0.5cm from the camera and move it :S but if i take the object more far it stops moving again
<xiven> The only directive I see is 'AllowUsers', which I didn't put there.
<Thanatos> Is the ubuntu alternate installation required if installing to a raid using a controller?
<phox_> propel: In Nautilus, the default file browser, it should. Just did for me. I know it has in earlier versions too.
<satz> propel: it should display all files
<crazedpsyc> Is there anything like an RSS/Atom feed that gives every single update pushed to the Ubuntu repositories?
<Propel> satz, how do you turn it back to default?
<satz> archman: why not use the direct iso file
<Propel> satz, after typing in, ls -la
<en1gma> how is ubuntu configuring my network? i mean i look at my /etc/network/interfaces file and the only entry is lo
<escott> Thanatos, i think so but im not sure
<peteforsyth> escott: OK, I am at a login screen now. Without flashing windows/menus! but -- I don't see the options I've seen before (for keyboard layout, window manager etc)
<en1gma> i should see my eth0 in there shouldnt i
<satz> propel: its temporary dont worry
<allu2> My system is ubuntu 11.04 64bit build up from minimal.iso
<llutz> en1gma: networkmanager by default
<escott> peteforsyth, you have to put your username in first... i have no idea why
<xiven> Well, now that I have a working user and root login disabled, I can increase server hardening.
<archman> satz: cause i can't mount the vbox additions iso later to install the additions...
<en1gma> llutz can i uninstall that?
<peteforsyth> OK, I see it now.
<llutz> en1gma: sure
<en1gma> i dont think i like it
<carnage1> is there a way to trick 2gb of ram in virtualbox?
<Propel> satz, so it'll only show all files while you're in terminal?
<peteforsyth> so my options are:
<ubuntuser> awells: I even tried "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*" but didn't work. Even if I can reset the repositories it's okay. But how to do that?
<en1gma> llutz i just need to keep dhcpd right?
<archman> satz: i've already tried mounting it when ubuntu started, but it went wonky
<peteforsyth> ubuntu, ubuntu classic, ubuntu classic (no effects), ubuntu (safe mode), and user defined session.
<llutz> en1gma: yes
<en1gma> ok i gonna try that
<en1gma> thanks
<peteforsyth> I believe I tried all of them except "user defined" last night with no luck.
<awells> ubuntuser: when they are removed from the sources list files, they are just unchecked in the synaptic package manager.  All you have to do is recheck those sources.
<peteforsyth> is that the one I should try?
<peteforsyth> (I tried "alt-F2" but there's no response. I am using an Apple keyboard, I sort of suspect that the Fkeys are not properly mapped)
<ubuntuser> awells: They are already checked. I can share a screenshot if you want.
<satz> arch: why didn't 'host + d' auto mount work for you?
<peteforsyth> ah -- wait!! I got it..I was right, I found the "fn" key.
<rhenani_> quick: WIndows 7 is installing..
<satz> rhe: great
<nit-wit> peteforsyth, what are you needing to run in the alt-f2
<nit-wit> you got it yay
<peteforsyth> nit-wit: just trying to get a command prompt, because my gui is too messed up to work with
<awells> ubuntuser: sorry, I missed your earlier post where you mentioned that.  What happens when you run apt-get update?
<rhenani_> satz: =)
<peteforsyth> so escott should I "sudo rm /etc/gdm/gdm.custom" ?
<nit-wit> peteforsyth, I see
<satz> rhe: yup
<quick> rhenani_: good
<chipgeri> after installing ccsm unity not working..no tittle bar no menubar on desktop
<nit-wit> klevison, your back are you in natty now
<klevison> nit-wit: yeah.. im on natty.. what i should do now?
<nit-wit> chipgeri, you turned off the wall?
<nit-wit> klevison, go to the private
<chipgeri> yes
<chipgeri> nit-wit yes
<nit-wit> chipgeri, hold on you will get help
<escott> peteforsyth, yes
<nmpribeiro> hi... sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied... I have chmod to something, restarted, failed, and chmod back to 0440 sudoers... don't understand how to fix it.. any help?
<escott> peteforsyth, double check the filename but its something like that
<yaaar> anybody mind taking a look at these stack traces i'm getting? http://pastebin.com/tw9PxbfZ ...i get the feeling (based on the lines like "Pid: 231, comm: jbd2/sda1-8" and "Pid: 995, comm: scache" which seem to point to different PIDs and programs) that it's a hardware issue...is that right?
<peteforsyth> escott: that file doesn't exist. Directory contains:
<peteforsyth> custom.conf,
<peteforsyth> some stuff that starts "failsafe"
<peteforsyth> and init, postlogin, postsession, presession, and xsession
<peteforsyth> so I'm deleting /etc/gdm/custom.conf and rebooting
<ubuntuser> awells: "sudo apt-get update" output:  http://pastebin.com/Cq3DXE97
<roasted> Has anybody used deja dup here? I'm curious if it has the capability of backing up just raw data, without compressing it.
<noecc> How can I determine which files are open on a usb stick?
<kmo97> hello
<quick> chipgeri: wat did u do ?
<quick> kmo97:  hi :)
<m08x> hi
<nmpribeiro> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied...  no help from forums... need a quick fix... :/
<peteforsyth> escott: the problem is still there. I have found a Geforce MX video card on eBay for $10 -- think that will work better?
<chipgeri> quick installed ccsm and enacled cube
<awells> ubuntuser: for some reason you have a maverick repository in there.  You are running Natty, right?
<Philwong> afternoon
<llutz> nmpribeiro: "ls -l /etc/sudoers"
<peteforsyth> I'm happy to abandon the onboard video if troubleshooting will be a pita
<ubuntuser> awells: Yes Natty.
<Philwong> Is there a way I can install XP on my system without losing the Grub screen?
<quick> Philwong:  use a vm
<llutz> !grub-restore
<MonkeyDust> Philwong: virtual box
<llutz> !restore-grub
<jamesT_> Hey, I messed something while partitioning and I get a grub error on reboot. I'm currently booted into the live USB, what should I do to fix my grub? My partition is sda6 in an extended partition named sda1
<IdleOne> iEatChildren: Could you please change your nick to something less potentially offensive.
<Philwong> no but the thing is I want to keep the grub screen so that I have XP and Linux as an option
<Philwong> Right now I have both
<nmpribeiro> llutz: -r--r----- 1 root root 584 2011-05-17 19:04 /etc/sudoers
<Philwong> But last time I reinstalled XP, I lost the grb screen
<llutz> nmpribeiro: "sudo visudo"
<nmpribeiro> llutz: this output is made from live cd, with mounted sda1 to mnt, chroot to mnt
<Philwong> so it only booted into xp without even showing linux as an option
<MonkeyDust> Philwong: idd, Windoze erases grub
<Philwong> Ya, thats why I want to know how it can be prevented
<quick> rhenani_: wats the progress ?
<iEatChildren> IdleOne: whats offensive about it?
<ThinkT510> Philwong: you just have to reinstall grub after
<MonkeyDust> Philwong: cannot prevent it, only repair it
<llutz> nmpribeiro: so you chrooted and you are root? "visudo" then
<Philwong> reinstall grub after booting into linux?
<nmpribeiro> llutz: sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied   n\ sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting (from the chroot /mnt shell)
<malik> hi all
<quick> iEatChildren: wats good in it ?
<quick> malik: hi :)
<iEatChildren> why does something have to be good in it?
<iEatChildren> whats good in yours
<ThinkT510> Philwong: after installing xp
<IdleOne> iEatChildren: the channel ops received a complaint about the nick. It can be disturbing to some. Would appreciate if you could change it.
<iEatChildren> ?
<malik> how do i get all the text message while ubuntu boots,
<jamesT_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Recovery%20Using%20the%20Ubuntu%20Desktop/Live%20CD%20%28RECOMMENDED%29
<nit-wit> chipgeri, this should help if your goal is the cube.http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<jamesT_> Trying the instructions there
<ubuntuser> awells: that's maverick-backports I suppose.
<iEatChildren> IdleOne: 1 person is easily offended and i ahve to change it?
<jamesT_> But I get the error
<IdleOne> iEatChildren: yes, please
<Philwong> ThinkT510: I know but after, I install XP.... I wont be able to get into linux.. so how do I reinstall it?
<quick> malik:  you want an cli ?
<jamesT_>  /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<ThinkT510> !grub | Philwong
<ubottu> Philwong: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<iEatChildren> its a registered nick...let freenode deal with it
<malik> no not a cli but all the message during the boot. during the time i see an ubuntu splash screen
<arnold_s2> continuous problems in screen refresh rate....
<IdleOne> iEatChildren: I am asking in the spirit of Ubuntu if you could please respect others feelings on this.
<jimmy__> iEatChildren:dont do it
<nmpribeiro> llutz: ok sorry... besides comented lines: Defaults env_reset .... other line.... root ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL ... other line ... %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL ... other  line... %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<arnold_s2> ...anyone out there who has fixed this problem?
<jimmy__> dont be homo
<quick> malik: type dmesg in terminal
<geandro> great
<llutz> nmpribeiro: change what you need to change
<iEatChildren> IdleOne: see...only 1 person wants it changed
<iEatChildren> if everything is changed because 1 person wants it changed where would this world be?
<IdleOne> iEatChildren: two, inclusind me
<floww> where did the legendary guy go
<IdleOne> including*
<floww> ismmys
<nmpribeiro> llutz: what do I need to change?
<iEatChildren> they could easily just ignore me
<iEatChildren> i wasnt even chatting in here at the time of the complaint
<jamesT_> Anyone have any idea?
<quick> iEatChildren: IdleOne me too
<malik> quick, thanks for your tip, but i am talking about the OS boot log messages during boot and not after the system is up
<quick> iEatChildren: IdleOne 3 including  me too
<crazedpsyc> iEatChildren: +1
<floww> Guys I have finally installed Ubuntu , after 20 minutes ive  finally managed to open the terminal ive been following a guide but this didnt hel me a lot i just need to enter the grub and change the boot order and some other settings anyone suggestions?
<arnold_s2> ANYONE OUT THERE WHO HAS FIXED THE SCREEN REFESHRATE ISSUE?
<adam61> hey, does anyone know why i might have gotten a message after doing a fresh install of ubuntu 11.04 saying that my system doesn't have the hardware to support unity 3d so i'll be using 2d? i've done the exact same installation about five times now over the last four days and that's the first time that that's come up
<escott> peteforsyth, removing that file should only get rid or your auto-login
<ThinkT510> !caps | arnold_s2
<ubottu> arnold_s2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<peteforsyth> escott: ah, I see. It did that much!
<llutz> nmpribeiro: what did you try, when getting the "permission denied", i thought you tried to change the sudoers-file?
<peteforsyth> which is good :)
<arnold_s2> Oops!!
<quick> adam61: restart it it'll be good
<awells> ubuntuser:did you select any repositories under the updates tab?  I'm not sure what else to check
<escott> peteforsyth, im not sure how to drop down to unity-2d though
<quick> adam61: restart it it'll be good . u starting startx froma terminal ?
<arnold_s2> ..talking to me?
<zave> ubuntu desktop or server for dev environment on laptop?
<floww> just need the command lines to edit the grub omagad cant find em in web
<adam61> quick: ok cool that's a huge relief, thanks. not sure what startx is but i'll try rebooting
<adam61> brb
<ubuntuser> awells: yeah. all four
<peteforsyth> escott: OK. I will google about metacity
<arcsky> hello guys, i wonder when i set an IP on an interface with ifconfig eth1 1.1.1.1/24 up it got removed from the interface after some thime...
<spankbot> What's the best MAME emulator to run?
<ActionParsnip> zave: desktop makes life easier
<ubuntuser> awells: even if i can do a reset. it's fine. i will add 3rd party repos again, manually. but i just can't fix it.
<klevison>  /msg NickServ identify 112233
<klevison> :P
<ActionParsnip> Spankbot: there is no single best app for anything
<nmpribeiro> llutz: just issuing the sudo command from the chroot do /mnt shell gives me error... I don't remember what I was trying when I broke the sistem, have been trying to repair for hours now. howver, I am sure the problem was stated when I chmod the sudoers file to another permissions then 0440. I then restarted the system, and it broke with a plymouth error... I boot with Live CD and chmod the sudoers back to 0440 but the system is b
<ActionParsnip> klevison: i suggest you change password
<roasted> Has anybody used deja dup here? I'm curious if it has the capability of backing up just raw data, without compressing it.
<floww> Hello guys I have finally successfully installed Ubuntu on my Computer . Now i want to setup the Boot order about Terminal but i can not find anywhere the command lines for i have followed an older guide but this didnt work. Iam searching through the web but didnt find any help
<ThinkT510> asdada: you may want to change your password
<zave> ActionParsnip: thanks. a good place to learn to configure the thing? i've been stuck for months.
<systemonkey> I have two NICS. One is setup with full IP with gateway and another directly connected to another system via cross-over cable. before I did the cross-over cable, the system was able to go out to the public dns but now I can't seem to connect to any outside connection besides the systems in my LAN... I'm confused
<llutz> nmpribeiro: you ARE root, no need to use sudo inside your chroot.
<ActionParsnip> Spankbot: search software centre.
<quick> adam61: did it work ?
<adam61> quick: didn't seem to fix it; any suggestions?
<llutz> nmpribeiro: but sorry, i got you wrong then. exit visudo :)
<MonkeyDust> floww: try startupmanager
<quick> adam61: u are getting it for the first time ?
<pstewart> systemonkey: what is your default gateway set to?
<spankbot> ActionParsnip, yeah I'm sure it can tell me based on its experience
<quick> adam61: u are getting it for the first time ? you have ur graphics driver installed ?
<ActionParsnip> Manual|Zave
<spankbot> ActionParsnip, thanks anyways
<nit-wit> chipgeri, did you see the link?
<adam61> quick: ya, i've had the regular 3d unity every time. i haven't changed anything hardware wise
<klevison> nit-wit: nothing
<klevison> :(
<nmpribeiro> llutz: no need indeed, but it gives me the error... and I bet the system will only boot after I resolve this error
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<quick> SpaceBass: hey
<pstewart> systemonkey: i'd also check /etc/resolv.conf and see what's set in there
<nit-wit> klevison, go privat
<chipgeri> nit-wit, seeing
<SpaceBass> I'd like to create an RSS feed based on files in a directory structure (preferably as identified via a find command). Any suggestions for a package or specific app to generate the feed?
<ActionParsnip> systemonkey: did you set dns in /etc/resolv.conf
<fructose> An application (Banshee) deleted a file I didn't want deleted via bug. It's not in my trash can, so is there any way to see what file was deleted?
<quick> adam61: wait , somebdy will help
<malik> how to get rid of the splash and see boot messages during boot ? ubuntu 10.10
<ThinkT510> adam61: is it a fresh install?
<ActionParsnip> spankbot: apps have ratings by users
<SpaceBass> fructose, how do you know it was deleted?
<adam61> ThinkT510: yes
<adam61> that's why it's strange
<ThinkT510> adam51: and you installed the graphics drivers?
<systemonkey> pstewar: 10.0.0.1. Thats the gateway for main network. I can ping it.
<nmpribeiro> llutz: ok, so, if you mind to help me I would be very apreciated, because I've burn all my bets with this one. sudo > output: sudo: can't open etc/sudoers: Permission denied | sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<systemonkey> ActionParsnip: /etc/resolv.conf is set.
<adam61> ThinkT510: i haven't had to do that before.. i just installed everything the exact same way as always
<rhenani_> quick: windows 7 is completing installationg
<systemonkey> but no go...
<ActionParsnip> malik: press ESC when the splash shows
<escott> malik, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<ThinkT510> adam61: what is your graphics card?
<rhenani_> quick: it's completing the installation
<fructose> SpaceBass: Not sure how that helps answer my question
<llutz> nmpribeiro: your sudoers has correct permissions, it shouldn't be the reason for boot failing
<quick> rhenani_: great .
<adam61> ThinkT510: i'm not sure.. nVidia maybe?
<systemonkey> the direct cross-over NIC doesn't have any gateway.
<qin> !grup2 |malik: remove splash from boot paremeters
<iEatChildren> if im running an AMD chipset should i use the amd64 iso or i386?
<SpaceBass> fructose, sorry, not trying to be coy? just curious how you know something was deleted if you don't know what was deleted
<qin> !grub2 |malik: remove splash from boot paremeters
<ubottu> malik: remove splash from boot paremeters: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nit-wit> klevison, you dropped off without confirming there is a process here
<adam61> ThinkT510: is there a test i can run to see if the specs on my system have magically changed or not?
<Jcook_5xData> fructose, did you get and answer
<ThinkT510> adam61: check the output of lspci
<nmpribeiro> llutz: yes... can't figure it out ether.... I'll try a reboot again...
<llutz> iEatChildren: amd64 just refers to amd inventing the 64bit extensions. if your cpu is 64 bit, use amd64
<escott> iEatChildren, check if "lm" is listed in /proc/cpuinfo flags
<malik> thank you quick, qin, escott and ActionParsnip
<fructose> SpaceBass: It deleted the wrong song because when the track changes, apparently it changes your selection
<_alazar> True... What "quiet" and "splash" does?
<fructose> Jcook_5xData: No, don't think I got an answer
<Jcook_5xData> fructose, check this link out http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-recover-deleted-filesdata-in-ubuntu-linux/
<fructose> SpaceBass: But it was too quick for me to see/hear which one it was
<llutz> nmpribeiro: edit boot-options, remove splash quiet to get more info
<pstewart> systemonkey: what happens when you try to traceroute to an outside address? "traceroute 8.8.8.8"
<fructose> Jcook_5xData: I'm not trying to undelete it. I'm trying to figure out what it was
<iEatChildren> does the alternate CD have support for LVM during install?
<floww> MonkeyDust,  sda or sba  , which button do i have to push to activate ubuntu i want that Windows 7 loads automatically and Ubunto loads by pushing 1 button
<SpaceBass> fructose, ah. not too familiar with banshee but one would think it has some kind of cache before permanently deleting?  anything in ~/.trash ?
<adam61> ThinkT510: k here it is: http://pastebin.com/LRiQQkX1
<nmpribeiro> llutz: mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth... I'll do it, 5 secs
<ubuntuser> awells: any solution?
<systemonkey> traceroute to 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
<systemonkey> connect: Network is unreachable
<rober7> what linux distro can i use on amd sempron 2400+, 256 ram atiradeon 9250? i have xubuntu but i can`t even watch a movie ... it freezes after 10 minutes
<Jcook_5xData> fructose, will you need to find the file deleted section to find the name
<ThinkT510> adam61: yes: 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2)
<fructose> SpaceBass: Nothing in my trash can, no
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i've a pain with my theme, every second login i'm getting the nice dark theme, every other login i get an oxygen icons lighter style theme, andthe appearance dialog won't change it while it's up.
<SpaceBass> any suggestions for package/app to create an RSS feed from a directory structure?
<rt6765> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   rt6765 gerzel trigrou NET||abuse red2kic nikc nit-wit otrouser1 AndChat- rober7 Duka_Aprendiz alexfpms zulax masterxc xortham314 grendal-prime Gnea protoquark Koiti george__ natschil ashmew2 nibbler_ malik nomi
<rt6765> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   cmomo zave tPl0ch systemonkey tempeldirne hiatus martiner5 MrNaz` trism Philwong yankee PhoenixSTF CadeSkywalker danopia_ noecc bfiller ubuntu pr0ton tomog999_ hcaine bl4ckcomb` bailux slackin dkim1987 dgm_077 
<rt6765> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   OerHeks grindax geraudk2000 sideon1 mfilipe tangent3 ehw yaaar bolt12 iEatChildren NEXUS-6 mikeatvillage dspace PW-toXic__ sechrist RomD` tommis IVBela lovre eman99 Guest63949 bsmith093 natit marrusl abdulkarim
<rt6765> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   Gskelling SoulRaven rhenani_ tiagoscd quick f8l_0e MrCartel nothings1ecial piglit KaiForce skyz09 berefeira ssfdre38 gusnan amin` escott farmer jemark dsathe Sunloung selig5 moza [ND] Irish` dwGNOME3test jpds R
<rt6765> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   Andre_Gondim o1e9 blackmoon BlouBlou Snicers-Work2 zenguy_vm_ RealKillaz ring0 dtcummin ZMR toddc kisplit Darwin4Ever multipass Daekdroom najmuddin Gujs gremset_ seanicus asy tottiq jahil1 juboba Mikelevel mort
<rt6765> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   SnowmanX11 ocsi Xano bakarat palmje Guybrush88 rzx237 ktogias ApacheOmega Tecumseh Galaxor shaggster engled Tharlinn spvensko socram moises sheenams D-coy Titeuf_87 darkwood lollo64it om26er JoFo KennethP ben_q
<FloodBot1> rt6765: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NET||abuse> i installed kde while on 10.10, but now upgraded to 11.04
<ThinkT510> adam61: does it offer to install the nvidia driver for you?
<adam61> ThinkT510: ok cool, that's good news that it's showing up there i guess
<ssfdre38> why are people so dumb
<psijackoff> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   psijackoff en1gma dietnews MarkSS Ejdesgaard gerzel trigrou NET||abuse red2kic nikc nit-wit otrouser1 AndChat- rober7 Duka_Aprendiz alexfpms zulax masterxc xortham314 grendal-prime Gnea protoquark Koiti geo
<psijackoff> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   AndyKubuntu ftab blamar Logan_ cm safejav floww cmomo zave tPl0ch systemonkey tempeldirne hiatus martiner5 MrNaz` trism Philwong yankee CadeSkywalker danopia_ noecc bfiller ubuntu pr0ton tomog999_ hcaine bl
<psijackoff> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   ChronicSyncope vish nixNcode ubuntuser eruditehermit OerHeks grindax geraudk2000 sideon1 mfilipe tangent3 ehw yaaar bolt12 iEatChildren NEXUS-6 mikeatvillage dspace PW-toXic__ sechrist RomD` tommis IVBela l
<psijackoff> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   peteforsyth shisoka jkr801 mhaddog PC-Ente Tigger__ arif-ali Gskelling SoulRaven rhenani_ tiagoscd quick f8l_0e MrCartel nothings1ecial piglit KaiForce skyz09 berefeira ssfdre38 gusnan amin` escott farmer j
<psijackoff> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   temp_ lousygarua John__ german brianchidester schlaftier Andre_Gondim o1e9 blackmoon BlouBlou Snicers-Work2 zenguy_vm_ RealKillaz ring0 dtcummin ZMR toddc kisplit Darwin4Ever multipass Daekdroom najmuddin G
<psijackoff> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   Strife89 torchie bambee gi3_ tonyjansen xiven josh_ Ronald dim_ SnowmanX11 ocsi Xano bakarat palmje Guybrush88 rzx237 ktogias ApacheOmega Tecumseh Galaxor shaggster engled Tharlinn spvensko socram moises sh
<FloodBot1> psijackoff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rcconf> lol
<zulax> B
<AndChat-> rober7: puppy, tinycore or Lubuntu will run very well
<adam61> ThinkT510: i haven't seen that before
<rcconf> !troll
<peteforsyth> haha, helpful bot :)
<floww> Monkeydust , do i have to set Windows7 to sda or sba   which one is the right One? also i want that ubuntu loads by pushing 1 button
<ThinkT510> adam61: there should be a restricted drivers dialog somewhere (under settings perhaps)
<Sterist> can anyone help me identify and remove an old PSP SDK? it was installed entirely by terminal and i forgot the exact name
<floww> Am not so sure that Startup Manager can handle it
<rcconf> floww: sda is one disk sdb is another
<NET||abuse> i'll have to repeat my problem now, damn floods,, so
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i've a pain with my theme, every second login i'm getting the nice dark theme, every other login i get an oxygen icons lighter style theme, andthe appearance dialog won't change it while it's up.
<pstewart> systemonkey: looks like something is wrong in your routing table
<D-coy> -.-
<floww> rcconf,  i have two disks
<NET||abuse> i installed kde while on 10.10, but now upgraded to 11.04, but am using unity, but the kde theme choices are still taking effect
<rcconf> floww: sudo fdisk -l
<D-coy> m4v, let's go for u gf xD
<amin`> is any one now how to change the TWm theme and configuration plz help:::
<roasted> Question - has anybody here used Deja Dup? I read that it may be default in 11.10 so I checked it out. Very solid application, but I'm curious if it's possible to utilize it without using compression. Does anybody know if that's possible?
<nit-wit> floww; startup manger isn't woring in natty , yeah.;)
<floww> rcconf,  ok i want that Windows 7 loads   up automatically  and Ubuntu by pushing 1 button while
<floww> boot
<quiescens> roasted: why exactly do you need to use it without compression?
<floww> so its not possible? i  have to do it about terminal
<ThinkT510> adam61: might be called additional drivers under system
<spvensko> it's cool to see that tcl is still going strong :)
<adam61> ThinkT510: there's "additional drivers" and it's actually different than i'd previously seen it. before there were just two options, now there's a third: "Experimental 3d support for NVIDIA cards
<nit-wit> floww; grub customizer or edit tthe grub.cfg..........correctly of course
<floww> nit-wit,  can u tell me where i can find the terminal lines then
<systemonkey> pstewart: thanks... I'm not sure what needs to be done to get two NICs to play nice to each other...
<nit-wit> floww; to edit grub.cfg
<quick> rhenani_: win 7  done ?
<ThinkT510> adam61: thats the one, which option says (recommended)?
<AndChat-> floww: you need to change the file numbering of the files in /etc/grub.d then run: sudo update-grub
<nmpribeiro> llutz: err... mountall... it was loding scripts, became black, and apeard with mountall errors for my /media/dir/dir that I connect with samba fs. but that was working so it can't be that.... is there a log file I can see?
<roasted> quiescens, well, I have a laptop with an ultra small hard drive, so there are times I'd like to work FROM my NAS. That way I can use the raw data from the NAS, which is impossible if it's compressed due ot it being in a bunch of tarball files.
<pstewart> systemonkey: can you pastebin/msg me the output of: "ifconfig && route && cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<adam61> ThinkT510: ah, that's it, just none of the drivers had been activated, unlike prior intallations for some reason. it's the middle one , the usual one i'd select that says recommended. select that one i guess eh? and then reboot?
<rhenani_> quick: Almost
<nit-wit> klevison, checking in with you.;)
<slackin> how do i blacklist a modulE?
<rhenani_> quick: choosing the username, pasword, configuring the thinks
<ThinkT510> adam61: yes, install and reboot
<rhenani_> quick: putting the seria number
<AnakinPt> I installed ubuntu server indicating that my keyboard layout is "pt" Portugal
<adam61> ThinkT510: k cool thanks be back soon
<amin`> is any one now how to change the TWm theme and configuration plz help:::
<AnakinPt> but my keys are like the US keyboard
<quick> rhenani_: ok
<quiescens> roasted: well, to my knowledge, even without compression the format it uses isn't designed for direct interaction with the contained files
<AnakinPt> Where and how can I change keyboard layout?
<quick> amin`: wats twm theme ?
<roasted> quiescens, the format "it" uses? as in deja dup?
<randomuser-field> is 'classic ubuntu' 2d unity or vanillaish gnome or what?
<pdtpatrick__> Question.. i just created an Ubuntu CA server. I am now trying to export the certificate for use with Active Director. Anyone done this before?
<systemonkey> Thanks pstewart: http://pastebin.com/zZL55bhw
<nit-wit> floww, you need what terminal command for eidting grub.cfg?
<quick> AnakinPt:  system menu you have keyboard layout
<amin`> quick: TWM windows manager how to config tweak change the theme
<ThinkT510> randomuser-field: gnome2
<floww> nit-wit,  thats what iam asking you i
<floww> have no idea
<pstewart> systemonkey: doesn't look like you have a default gateway configured
<AnakinPt> quick: I'm too noob in linux. How can I call it?
<fbdystang> Hi all :)
<quiescens> roasted: i don't really know what you're trying to do, but its really for backing up and restoring files and i don't think there is any support for leaving the backups in their native format so that they can be directly accessed
<nmpribeiro> llutz: is there a log file I can read to figure out a boot error?
<quick> AnakinPt: which version are u using ?
<roasted> quiescens, well, if that's what its designed for, that's fine. I was just trying to work FROM the NAS, which I need the raw data for. This is due to my laptop having an ultra small hard drive.
<Arrakis> Hi all, does anybody know a wireless USB dongle that works out of the box on ubuntu?
<roasted> quiescens, that way I can keep my massive desktop powered off to save energy, use my laptop as much as possible, and work from my NAS with the raw data.
<AnakinPt> latest server version. Downloaded this week
<llutz> nmpribeiro: i doubt it, try activating bootlogd but even then i'm not sure if those errors are recorded
<nit-wit> floww, grub default= is the change need do you under stand and run a update grub after editing,.........gksudo gedit  /etc/default/grub
<fbdystang> I have a HW raid set up on the MB. Ubuntu server sees it correctly and puts it in /dev/mapper/ but I cannot share it in SAMBA. How do I?
<amin`> any body knows about TWM?
<roasted> quiescens, see my angle now? compression is SWEET and deja dup is amazingly awesome if you ask me, but I already asked the devs for this feature request, and meanwhile Im curious if its possible to work around it
<Jcook_5xData> AnakinPt,   here you go  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/31/changing-the-system-keyboard-mapping-on-ubuntu-dvorak-vs-qwerty/
<Arrakis> I'm a newbie to Linux
<systemonkey> pstewart: I do have gateway set for eth0
<pstewart> systemonkey: try "sudo route add default gw 10.0.0.1"
<quick> AnakinPt:  i think this will be of some help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<pstewart> systemonkey: you have gateways for your local network(s). but you don't have a gateway for everything else
<quick> Arrakis:  wat   do u wanna know
<floww> nit-wit,  ive never done that before i dont know
<rhenani_> quick: almost done to start with ubuntu
<systemonkey> pstewart: thank you so much sir
<SpaceBass> wow? can find 1,000 RSS readers for ubuntu but can't seem to find one CLI app to generate an RSS feed
<systemonkey> it worked
<pstewart> systemonkey: cool, np :)
<floww> isnt there somewhere something i can just copy
<quick> rhenani_: go ahead , start it :)
<nmpribeiro> ok... and from Live CD I could reconfigure grub... I had exeperienced solutions with polymouth already with that process
<Jcook_5xData> Arrakis, belkin most of the cheaps one do
<nit-wit> floww, the app grub customiser will do it with a gui.
<floww> nit-wit,  ok ill search it
<nit-wit> floww, need to be installed
<Philwong> so Grub can be installed using a live cd?
<nit-wit> *needs
<woodyjlw> I exported my contacts as vcard from maemo 5 n900 to my ubuntu pc and evolution will only let me do one contact at a time.. is there a faster way to make evolution copy all at once?
<nit-wit> Philwong, yes but a natty cd for natty only
<ichilton> Running 10.10 and my 2nd monitor which supports 1280x1024 will only go as high as 1024x768, even after installing the Nvidia Restricted drivers - can anyone advise?
<yaaar> anybody mind taking a look at these stack traces i'm getting? http://pastebin.com/tw9PxbfZ ...i get the feeling (based on the lines like "Pid: 231, comm: jbd2/sda1-8" and "Pid: 995, comm: scache" which seem to point to different PIDs and programs) that it's a hardware issue...is that right?
<Arrakis> quick - Hi all, does anybody know a wireless USB dongle that works out of the box on ubuntu?
<nit-wit> Philwong, do you need a link on how to install grub2 from a live cd
<ichilton> Arrakis: I just have a cheap one from ebay and it just works...
<ichilton> Arrakis: support is much better for hardware these days..
<ThinkT510> !xrandr | ichilton
<ubottu> ichilton: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Philwong> nit-wit: the thing is I will lose grub if i reinstall xp since its on the same HD
<ichilton> ubottu: thanks - i'll check that out
<ubottu> ichilton: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ichilton> oh
<awells> Arrakis: it's not exactly a dongle, but I have a AWUS036NH (Ralink RT2870/3070), and it works out of the box
<ichilton> ThinkT510: thanks
<rhenani_> quick: Done i'll shut down the machine to start with ubuntu ... D:
<ThinkT510> ichilton: np
<nit-wit> Philwong, yeah and it is no big deal 2 commands will reload grub2 to the masterboot record, it no biggie
<quick> rhenani_: ya restart it
<quiescens> roasted: i don't know then, from the looks of it you would have to change quite a lot to make it do its thing while leaving files in their normal format
<Philwong> cool
<floww> deifnitely
<Philwong> what commands nit-wit ?
<nit-wit> Philwong, you are running natty
<quick> rhenani_: ya restart it and change the image of insert the ubuntu cd if u are usingh the optical drive
<nit-wit> and have a natty cd
<Phearret> I have a question about Natty ...
<fbdystang> I have a HW raid set up on the MB. Ubuntu server sees it correctly and puts it in /dev/mapper/ but I cannot share it in SAMBA. How do I?
<quick> Phearret: wats that ?
<Philwong> nit-wit: actually I will be honest with you.. its mint that im running
<SpaceBass> fbdystang, why can't samba share it? whats the error? Might be permissions
<roasted> quiescens, yeah. Like I Said I posted this question to the devs. I would think if anything it would be EASIER to support raw data over compression, so maybe it's an option for them to implement?
<Phearret> have they resolved the issue for wireless on update yet ??
<Sidewinder1> Philwong, I believe it's sudo update -grub
<ThinkT510> !mint | Philwong
<Philwong> nit-wit: but mint is based off ubuntu and there is no one in the mint room
<ubottu> Philwong: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<roasted> quiescens, have you used deja dup before? you seem to be very familiar with it
<quiescens> roasted: its not just compression
<nit-wit> PhilMather, you have grub2 correct?
<Philwong> me?
<Philwong> its the latest nit-wit '
<roasted> quiescens, what else is it?
<Philwong> nit-wit: version 11
<floww> nit-wit,  i installed how do i set it
<quick> rhenani_: wats ur progress ?
<floww> i dont see which button needs to be pushed nit-wit
<bill_> i just updated Ubuntu, the look changed lol.... My main problem is now my dual monitor isn't working.... It worked before updates and driver install.
<nit-wit> Philwong, run this command in your mint terminal and post the output sudo grub-install -v
<Phearret> I noted that I was able to access teh hardware and config it to up as root but software still wouldn't connect
<quiescens> roasted: a lot of the data isn't stored as complete files but as differences against older versions of the same file, and then archived using a tar format, compressed using gzip format, and then encrypted using gpg
<Sidewinder1> !classic > bill_
<ubottu> bill_, please see my private message
<fbdystang> SpaceBass, samba client can see it but not access it. Here is the error on the client: Unable to mount location, Failed to mount Windows share
<CyrusB_1> anyone know the dir where services / processes are started on startup? ubuntu 10.04. I remember there might be a few.
<Philwong> nit-wit: I will have to get into linux for that
<nit-wit> floww, the word button I'm not sure what you mean
<SpaceBass> fbdystang, what do the server logs say?
<Philwong> nit-wit: can you wait a couple minutes while I boot?
<floww> nit-wit,  key
<rhenani_> quick: Ok chose to start with the iso of ubuntu. let's see, it's loading
<Philwong> I gotta sign in once botted
<floww> keyboard key nit-wit
<roasted> quiescens, is that to prevent the backups eating a TON of space? I was worried that 10 backups of 100mb file would = 1gb in use. Are you suggesting it wouldn't necessarily do that?
<fbdystang> SpaceBass, where would one find those? on serverside or clientside?
<rhenani_> quick: But it's booting automatically in windows 7??
<SpaceBass> fbdystang, server side? likely in /var/log/samba
<nit-wit> Philwong, here is alink for reloading grub2 that command confirms the grub type more the likely grub2..........https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<bill_> Sidewinder1, Do you think that will fix my dual monitor problem?
<quiescens> roasted: likely tar is also used for the purposes of storing metadata, such as owner/group and file permissions because it is designed to support keeping track of all that in the backup even if you back up to a filesystem (or a web location) that doesn't support file permissions
<Sidewinder1> bill_: couldn't hurt to try...
<quiescens> roasted: possibly, i don't know for sure how much it would take up
<quick> rhenani_: you are usnig iso ?
<klevison> nit-wit: hi
<bill_> Sidewinder1, Will try that now. Thank You.
<klevison> grub dont overwrite win7 boot :(
<nit-wit> floww, so what exactly are you trying to do I'm confused
<Philwong> thanks nit-wit
<multipass> if i use dual monitors and have a seperate desktop on a nother monitor, it is missing stuff like a window manager and more, anyone know how to fix this? it was ok in 10.10
<nit-wit> Philwong, no prob
<floww> nit-wit,  Windows 7 loads automatically , Ubuntu boots by pushing a key while booting
<rhenani_> quick: yes I installed windows 7 with iso, and know I want to install ubuntu same way but it boot in windows 7 automatycally and the installation of ubuntu didn't appear??
<roasted> quiescens, I'm trying to simulate a drive failure now. I have an Ubuntu machine that backed up 250mb of data to it through 1 backup and 4 incremental backups. Now I'm on a Xubuntu laptop. I want to see how well it plays.
<Philwong> Does ubuntu have support for the video card ATI 4500 HD??
<nit-wit> floww, do you have two hard drives is the a key prompt to choose the hard drive
<llutz> rhenani_: using virtualbox?
<floww> nit-wit,  yes two harddrives
<BluesKaj> rhenani_, open the bios and setup the bootsequence to choose the cdrom first
<nit-wit> floww, is one a external and if removed you can't boot ionto windows
<floww> nit-wit,  i dont know some guy told me that i just needed to push a key while booting
<floww> nit-wit,  no both intern
<rhenani_> BluesKaj: Ok
<floww> nit-wit,  ill just try to boot and look if its going
<floww> brb
<quick> go to the virtual machine settings n in the cdro use the iso image
<pdtpatrick__> Question.. i just created an Ubuntu CA server. I am now trying to export the certificate for use with Active Director. Anyone done this before?
<rhenani_> quick: ok
<nit-wit> floww, what some random person told you about a key I have no idea. But I suspect they were talking about the key prompt at power on the computer to get to a boot from menu that looks like the bios menu to change what is read first. this other is outside of the bios
<rhenani_> BluesKaj: Got it man you're helping me a lot
<roasted> quiescens, hey, its asking me for an encryption password. I didn't put in an encryption password...
<nmpribeiro> llutz: error connecting to socket... a blink of an eye of info spit by my screen in a boot lol... I'll se the log
<quick> roasted:  you have the cdrom as the 1st bootable device ?
<quick> rhenani_:  you have the cdrom as the 1st bootable device ?
<quick> roasted: it wan't for you :)
<SpaceBass> fbdystang, did you find the logs?
<nmpribeiro> llutz: I cannot to anything after a system bootup... stops at plymouth with no way to go to console
<rhenani_> quick: Yes the installation of ubuntu is starting
<roasted> quiescens, cancel that. I unchecked encryption when I backed up, and I had checked encryption trying to restore. totally my fault :P
<quick> rhenani_:  you got it ?
<rhenani_> quick: Yes it start with iso
<BluesKaj> nmpribeiro, old pc or brand new ?
<mtvee> how can i stop window maximize when dragging title bar to the top of the display?
<quick> rhenani_: great :)
<fbdystang> SpaceBass, yes it appears some kind of NT_STATUS_ACCESS error. So maybe it's permissions somewhere?
<rhenani_> quick: but now my question is
<quick> rhenani_: go on
<ActionParsnip> nmpribeiro: when Plymouth loads, press ESC to see the boot messages
<quick> rhenani_: go on  ask the question
<pryorda> Quick question guide for going from 32bit server to 64bit srever without reinstall
<SpaceBass> fbdystang, sounds like perms or user auth problems
<rhenani_> quick: Ubuntu will be install in the partition where i don't have anything right??
<nmpribeiro> Blueskaj: some four years.. but was working fine
<SpaceBass> fbdystang, what kind of user authentication are you doing?
<quick> you can specify it manually
<fbdystang> SpaceBass, I am trying to do none. I want it open to the whole network
<vtqajtx> http://unvalidatedinput.com/
<rhenani_> quick: OKz
<BluesKaj> nmpribeiro,which  graphics card?
<ActionParsnip> Mtvee: its the snap feature in ccsm. Its to mimic the Wi
<rhenani_> quick: Let's see it's loading
<jemand> apparently its not working
<ThinkT510> pryorda: without reinstalling?
<quick> ans the qustions first :)
<mtvee> ActionParsnip: ary, ccsm?
<mtvee> ActionParsnip: er, ccsm?
<vtqajtx> GET PAID TO INSTALL & BURN UBUNTU! http://unvalidatedinput.com/ GET PAID TO INSTALL UBUNTU!
<ActionParsnip> Mtvee: *win7 feature
<vtqajtx> GET PAID TO INSTALL & BURN UBUNTU! http://unvalidatedinput.com/ GET PAID TO INSTALL UBUNTU!
<mcl0vin> hello everyone, i need assistance with ubuntu 10.4 and hp mini
<vtqajtx> GET PAID TO INSTALL & BURN UBUNTU! http://unvalidatedinput.com/ GET PAID TO INSTALL UBUNTU!
<FloodBot1> vtqajtx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jemand> wouldnt it be nice
<nmpribeiro> Blueskaj: Nvidia... was working also fine (I think it's the ubuntu restricted drivers to be more secured)
<mtvee> ActionParsnip: not much a feature when it makes me want to punch the wall ;)
<rhenani_> I chose the leanguage now what i press? forward or back??
<rhenani_> quick: forwafrd or quit?
<quick> rhenani_: forward
<ActionParsnip> Mtvee: install compizconfig-settings-manager then run ccsm as you would any other command
<rhenani_> quick:  ok
<jemand> Guys Iam desperately looking for help . I want tthat my Windows 7 loads automatically and that Ubuntu loads by pushing 1 key there was a guy here who told me about this but he suddenly left
<mtvee> ActionParsnip: thanks, much appreciated!
<rhenani_> quick: now there two option to market 1) download updated while installing, install this third-party software
<BluesKaj> nmpribeiro, did you install the recommnded driver in admin/additional drivers , if not reboot , hold the shift key down and choose the recovery kernel , and then "repair broken packages" in the dialog , then choose the normal boot option
<rhenani_> quick: wich one i choose?
<quick> rhenani_: wat are the options ?
<quick> jemand: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-885439.html chek this
<rhenani_> 1) download updated while installing, 2) install this third-party software
<adamisme> anyone know what to search to get the ubuntu 10.10 theme, menu up top look back?
<adamisme> not sure about this 11.04 side bar thing.
<adamisme> http://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/ubuntu-8-10-alpha-1.jpg
<quick> rhenani_: wats the third party software , it says  ?
<yaaar> could someone please take a quick look at this /var/log/messages http://pastebin.com/tw9PxbfZ and confirm or deny my suspicion that the lockups i've been seeing are due to a hardware issue? i'm led to believe that because the lines above each stack trace like "Pid: 231, comm: jbd2/sda1-8" vs. "Pid: 995, comm: scache" all seem to indicate different pieces of software. am i on the right track?
<ThinkT510> pryorda: you want to go from 32bit to 64bit without reinstalling?
<jimmyxu> Hey what's the channel for oneiric?
<nmpribeiro> Blueskaj: I am prety sure I have not mess with the graphics... thanks :]
<dsathe> yeah wats the channel for oneric
<dsathe> ?
<quick> rhenani_: wats the third party software , it says  it'll install ?
<ActionParsnip> Jimmyxu: #ubuntu+1 possibly
<Pici> jimmyxu, dsathe: #ubuntu+1
<jimmyxu> ActionParsnip Pici: thx
<ThinkT510> jimmyxu: should be #ubuntu+1 since its the next release
<quick> rhenani_: choose any one or none , it doesn't matters . you can install afterwards also and upadte also
<BluesKaj> nmpribeiro, then install the recommended driver when you get to the desktop after you follow the instructions above ,,, updates to your system probly caused your problem
<rhenani_> quick: Ubuntu uses third-party to display Flash, MP3 and toher media, and to work with some wireless hardware. SOme of this software is closed-source. The software is subject to the license terms included with software's documentation
<ubunub> I'm dual-booting Natty and Win7, can I write lots of data (mostly videos and music) to a shared NTFS directory without causing problems?
<llutz> ubunub: you can
<ActionParsnip> ubunub: sure. It'll be fine.
<rhenani_> quick: Fluendo MP3 plugin includes Layer-3 audio decoding technology licensed from Fraunhofer llss and Thomson
<ThinkT510> ubunub: yes, even better if its another partition
<ubunub> when I was using older versions of ubuntu ntfs write support sometimes caused corruptions, this is no longer a problem?
<rhenani_> quick: OK
<nmpribeiro> BluesKaj: yes... I did updates... perhaps I was thinking the worng cause. How can I repair through Live CD? tried recovery but it freezes... :|
<quick> choose it if u want to loisten to mp3
<bin_bash> Has anyone else been having problems with skype?
<ActionParsnip> Bin_bash: its fine here
<yaaar> yeah, i've got a problem with them...they're about to be owned by MS
<quick> rhenani_:  where do we stand now ?
<quick> rhenani_:  where do we stand now ? you selected ?
<yaaar> !j linuxhelp
<adamisme> how do I change the theme in 11.04?
<yaaar> er
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip, it freezes my system to the point where I can't do anything except hard-boot
<yaaar> woops
<adamisme> I know how to change what my boxes look like etc, but that side bar sucks
<adamisme> <----- side bar
<ActionParsnip> yaaar: what do you mean "about" the deal is done..
<adamisme> rather than the 'application ' system' etc at the top menu, really slim and clean.
<adamisme> what happened? is there a way to change it back?
<ActionParsnip> !theme | adamisme
<ubottu> adamisme: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<erkan^> !retrieves
<ThinkT510> !classic | adamisme
<ubottu> adamisme: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<BluesKaj> nmpribeiro, ok ctrl+alt+f1 ,sudo service gdm stop , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , if that ls succesful , sudo service gdm start , if required , startx
<mcl0vin> ubuntu folks can you help me please
<adamisme> awesome
<bin_bash> !ask | mcl0vin
<ubottu> mcl0vin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !classic | adamisme
<ubottu> adamisme: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip, is there a way to force-close X when it freezes?
<jimmyxu> Got no useful resp in #ubuntu+1 so... An upgrade seems to have screwed my GNOME theme. gnome-appearance-properties displays itself correctly, but none of the other prgms do. Not using Unity. Any hint on this? thx
<adamisme> thanks SO much guys, if I knew what to key word search I'd of done my hw sorry for the noob stuff. :\
<nmpribeiro> Blueskaj: I cannot get to my ubuntu desktop installation, I only can boot my live CD... so I must perform everything through it
<mcl0vin> running 10.4 in HP mini and the screen show halfwway and i am missing data
<llutz> bin_bash: alt-sysrq-k
<bin_bash> llutz, don't have a sysrg button
<kkb110> a program is executed whenever I plugin my usb drive, what should I check first to turn off?
<BluesKaj> nmpribeiro, yes , open a terminal ,and do the above
<rhenani_> quick: I did install agnolise with windows 7
<rhenani_> quick: that i can choose when ever the computer starts up
<mcl0vin> when i try to move it i can't move it to the top, but i can move the screen to buttom
<rhenani_> quick: was that ok?
<escott> llutz, its often the printscreen button
<carnage1> can i get unity for windows?
<yaaar> ActionParsnip: it was my understanding that they had announced the deal and both boards signed off, but that regulators still had to allow it and that the deal was not therefore done. see here: http://www.eweek.com/c/a/VOIP-and-Telephony/Skype-Acquisition-Antitrust-Finale-Windows-Phone-News-Marked-Microsoft-Week-262817/ where it says "Should regulators sign off on the acquisition, Skype will...
<yaaar> ...become a business division within Microsoft, headed by current CEO Tony Bates."
<FloodBot1> yaaar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> bin_bash, its often the print-screen button
<ActionParsnip> Bin_bash: in keyboard prefs, re-enable CTRL+ALT+BackSpace. Try that
<bin_bash> escott, don't have a print-screen button
<yaaar> sorry FloodBot1
<rhenani_> quick: now is copying files
<mcl0vin> is this a bug or what?
<bishop> joining
<llutz> bin_bash: you lost :)
<bin_bash> llutz, Excuse me?
<mongy> in 10.10 my dvd+-rw drive worked fine, burnt and read disks fine.  in 11.04 it sees empty discs, writes to them but when I insert them back in, nothing comes up.
<fbdystang> SpaceBass, It looks like all I have is a link to a block device (or pdc). Do I have to mount it to share it? After I mount it it shows up in /media. Can I just map a /dev/ folder to be shared on samba?
<rhenani_> quick: copying files now
<llutz> bin_bash: you don't have essential keys so you're lost.
<bin_bash> It's a 13" laptop. I don't have room for all those keys, llutz . Don't be a douchebag.
<erealz> hey everyone
<eman99> Hello, I have a file associations question. I want to open .maff (archived web page) to open with firefox. Ubuntu opens it with zip because ubuntu figures out that it is rally a zipped file, it does not pay attention to the maff extension. I am able to change the default program in the settings to open up this file by default with firefox but this changes the default program to firefox for ALL zip files, not just maff. How do I a
<eman99> ssociate just maaf files with firefox
<llutz> bin_bash: that was a (lame) joke, sry
<erealz> ok i just installed 11.04 and i gotta say i cant find anything
<carnage1> remember in madriva when you could copy and paste textures onto the bottom panel?
<escott> erealz, alt-f2
<yaaar> anybody wanna check out some stack traces for me? here's /var/log/messages: http://pastebin.com/tw9PxbfZ ...my suspicion is a hardware problem, but any confirmation or denial of that would be most appreciated
<quick> rhenani_: ok
<erealz> how do i bring up preferences  menue like 10.10
<erealz> according to the software store it installed but i cant get to it?
<xiven> I'm trying to update nginx, but I'm getting an error that nginx-full needs nginx-common, however nginx-common tries to over-write a file and fails.
<nmpribeiro> BluesKaj: nevermind... I will do a reinstall... I have problems with sudo: permission denied and my sudoers file is with the right permissions
<eman99> erealz area you having trouble with the new Ubuntu UI?
<erealz> this new interface make me feel like a noob. anyone else likeing unity
<bin_bash> No
<bin_bash> unity is shit. I switched to xfce
<erealz> yes oh god yes
<eman99> yea, i cant figure it out
<carnage1> dot net framework and directx take to long to download
<IdleOne> !language | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<erealz> dud i cant find anything
<eman99> i gave up and switched back to gnome
<escott> erealz, alt-f2 type preferences. if you find you dont like it try !classic
<BluesKaj> nmpribeiro, in the terminal df -h , then we'll mount the hard drive
<escott> erealz, or you can click on the ubuntu icon gives a slightly different set of options
<erealz> escott
<erealz> yes
<bannik> hey quick help, how would I block internet connection to certain software (before I could use windows firewall) how would I do that with ubuntu preferably with a GUI for ease of use
<pryorda> ThinkT510: yes
<erealz> but not everything?!
<obengdako> well i'm in classic because the dual monitor mode in unity sucks and i don't have time to tinker with it
<erealz> OH MY GOD UNITY SUCKS
<erealz> for instance
<Pici> erealz: This is a supoort channel, please stop.
<ThinkT510> pryorda: i don't think you can. can't you just install 64 fresh?
<erealz> where the support channel
<pryorda> I could but I dont want to have to reconfigure everything
<pryorda> there has got to be a way to do it
<BluesKaj> nmpribeiro, mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdxx or whatever the / is listed as.
<rhenani_> quick: welcome to ubuntu 11.4, Ithink this is the last fase
<erealz> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ | Natty/11.04 is out! | Please keep questions/answers on one line, and address the recipient
<rhenani_> quick: i chose the keybord the location..
<mongy> in 10.10 my dvd+-rw drive worked fine, burnt and read disks fine.  in 11.04 it sees empty discs, writes to them but when I insert them back in, nothing comes up.
<erealz> says it the official support channel
<erealz> why are you being a jerk?
<erealz> im asking questions
<Pici> erealz: That doesn't mean that its a place to rant about Unity.
<nmpribeiro> BluesKaj: booting to Live Cd...
<erealz> ok
<erealz> were do i find compiz configure menue?
<BluesKaj> nmpribeiro, ok nm
<ThinkT510> pryorda: everything would have to be recompiled to be 64bit, you may as well reinstall from scratch (just back up your settings)
<erealz> how do i get to it?
<pryorda> ThinkT510 I would rather recompile world then figure out all my settings again :p
<obengdako> Pici, sorry if i was ranting but i love ubuntu and unity and love the fact that i have to fix stuff which is in my nature lol
<pryorda> even if i backed up var,etc,home it would still be a pita
<keks-n> sup
<erealz> were do i find compiz configure menue?
<bannik> hey quick help, how would I block internet connection to certain software (before I could use windows firewall) how would I do that with ubuntu preferably with a GUI for ease of use
<keks-n> Guys, I have some problems with ppa
<erealz> where do i change my computer name  for my network?
<BluesKaj> bannik, what software?
<ThinkT510> pryorda: tried asking in #ubuntu-server?
<pryorda> not yeah
<pryorda> not yet
<keks-n> dput says "Successfully uploaded packages.", but I cann't see my package in the build queue or in my ppa
<llutz> bannik: you cannot, you may want to read about l7-filtering or easier, about iptables and how it can be used for your things
<erealz> right now it set to my login name and some random numbers
<bannik> its a game it keeps trying to connect online and it crashes but when I stop my internet it works fine
<metap0d> unityWM should've been a fork :P
<erealz> anyone know how to find admin menue on this 11.04?
<flyko> hi need help with grub
<nmpribeiro> BluesKaj: I'll have to do things through Live cD. but not today. My time is up. Thank you for all :]
<quick> rhenani_: ok
<nmpribeiro> llutz: thanks anyway :]
<obengdako> erealz, what admin menu there are a lot be specific
<flyko> i did a dist upgrade
<flyko> and now it stucks at grub screen
<flyko> http://tinyurl.com/6jea2zy
<BluesKaj> nmpribeiro, you could have installed the driver if you mounted the hdd
<liuchong> why i cannot record any sound？
<BluesKaj> bannik, there are options in the game to not connect I'm sure ...just go in and look for them
<liuchong> I can listen to the music，but cannot record any sound
<erealz> ok well right now in the shell my computer name is my login during the install i try changeing it and it wouldnt let me write my own (bug) so i had to go with whatever the install chose for me...so now its installed how can i manuelly change it>?
<rhenani_> quick: installtion complete, i'm reasrtarting the computer
<rhenani_> quick: restarting*
<bin_bash> e
<quick> rhenani_: ok
<guntbert> !hostname | erealz (if that is what you want)
<ubottu> erealz (if that is what you want): Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<masterxc> Anyone know what edition of ubuntu would be ideal for low RAM (256mb) systems? I have an old laptop running Windows XP...but yeah, it's slow.
<campee> ubuntu 11.04's new iphone support is preventing vmware workstation from being able to connect to my iphone. how can i disable the iphone driver in ubuntu?
<nmpribeiro> BluesKaj: i know how to mount the hdd... but when I issue sudo, i have some problem with permissions... nevermind and thanks :]
<BluesKaj> nmpribeiro, ok , good luck
<erealz> yea i have to say there was a gui b4 to do that.....where is it?
<th0r> masterxc: you might want to consider something like DSL or PuppyLinux
<ThinkT510> masterxc: lubuntu
<quick> rhenani_: it's done ?
<erealz> yes i know i could do it in the shell but i like to know how to find everything that installed on my system this is very frustrating
<guntbert> erealz: no gui as long as I remember - just follow the instructions above
<masterxc> thank
<masterxc> s
<erealz> ok how about compiz where the config menue
<erealz> i know for a fact that had a gui?!
<erealz> where is it?
<c0mrade316> How to install IDLE 3.2 in ubuntu 10.10
<mrkris> What's the preferred method in Ubuntu to change your desktop to something other than gnome?
<guntbert> erealz: I was talking about "hostname" - just realized you have two quiestions running
<quick> erealz: use ccsm in terminal
<quick> rhenani_: it's done ?
<erealz> ok that not installed
<c0mrade316> How to install IDLE 3.2 in ubuntu 10.10
<rhenani_> quick: Yeah =)
<rhenani_> quick: when i boot i can choose
<llutz> mrkris: install whatever DE/WM you want, pick it in session-list when logging in (gdm)
<rhenani_> quick: where you were saying that i can see the partitions in windows 7
<rhenani_> quick: i'm in windows 7 right now and i want to see how are my partitions??
<masterxc> rhenani_: Computer management
<mrkris> llutz: I installed evilwm, but when I log out and log back in it's not in the list. Do I need to restart X?
<nicofs> is there a package to install ubuntu without unity(-layout) - just the classic ubuntu interface? (like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop-classic)
<masterxc> which you access from the control panel -> administrative tools
<ThinkT510> rhenani_: windows can't read linux partitions
<rhenani_> masterxc: where??
<renschie> Hello, is it possible that Ubuntu could disable my netbook's fans?!?!
<bin_bash> renschie, it's possible that it doesn't recognize them
<masterxc> But Windows doesn't know about ext* partitions so they'll just be unknown
<erealz> oh shit i found where all setting stuff in this thing  you have to type " system settings"
<bin_bash> erealz, give up on unity. it's shit-tier ui.
<llutz> mrkris: you shouldn't, it should be shown in the list.... no idea
<prashant_123456> rhenani_, u can access linux partitions
<IdleOne> bin_bash: stop the cursing
<ThinkT510> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<erealz> bin_bash
<renschie> bin_bash, my netbook is getting very hot, how do I check its tempreture?
<prashant_123456> rhenani_, from windows
<erealz> agreed
<IdleOne> erealz: please keep the language clean
<Uhriventis> My max resolution I can get is 1024x600 is there a safe way to get higher res?
<renschie> bin_bash, Im worried that I might lose my netbook :(
<multipass> if i use dual monitors and have a seperate desktop on another monitor, it is missing stuff like a window manager and i cant type anywhere in inputs, among other problems, anyone know how to fix this? it was ok in 10.10
<erealz> i hope they drop this unity things it just no good
<bin_bash> renschie, I'm not 100% sure on the command for that. sorry
<prashant_123456> ThinkT510, we can access linux partitions from windows
<erealz> i do like the dock
<bin_bash> erealz, lolno they won't. Some people like it. erealz go to xfce
<Nisstyre> lolyes
<ThinkT510> prashant_123456: it's not supported, if you are reffering to the ext2 driver?
<erealz> eww bin_bash is so blahhh
<erealz> so simple
<xiven> Anyone ran into nginx-full nginx-common dependency issue?
<prashant_123456> ThinkT510, you have to install Explore2fs
<rhenani_> prashant_123456: whereeeeeee?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<erealz> although i live by that but it looks like gnome did 15 years ago
<prashant_123456> ThinkT510, Explore2fs in windows
<prashant_123456> rhenani_, just install the software Explore2fs in windows
<prashant_123456> rhenani_, and you can access linux partitions
<Galvatron> erealz: You have classical GNOME ("Ubuntu classic") if you don't like Unity
<obengdako> prashant_123456, really would that cause any issues with the ext4 partition?
<rhenani_> prashant_123456: Okz thanks
<blackmoon-105> my bluetooth device is recognized only if I reboot from windows 7. i'm under nattycan yuo help me?
<prashant_123456> obengdako, its just to access ext3 and ext4 partitions
<erealz> Galvatron how do i boot into that desktop?
<ThinkT510> prashant_123456: it doesn't look like its actively maintained
<erealz> is it installed by defoult
<erealz> ?
<mama21mama> hi
<prashant_123456> ThinkT510, just install it and see what happens
<mama21mama> open /dev/null failed: No such file or directory
<mama21mama> ubuntu server 10.04
<obengdako> prashant_123456, readonly?
<mama21mama> "not find a way"
<Galvatron> erealz: Simply logout and choose a proper session.;)
<ThinkT510> prashant_123456: no thanks
<prashant_123456> obengdako, you can write also
<prashant_123456> ThinkT510, ok
<Pici> !classic | erealz
<quick> rhenani_: you there ?
<ubottu> erealz: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<erealz> oh ok ahhhhh
<rhenani_> quick: yes
<obengdako> prashant_123456, doesn't seem to support ext4
<erealz> i cant customize  anything ether on this unity thing
<prashant_123456> obengdako, just look at screenshots
<rhenani_> quick: but now when i log in ubuntu
<quick> rhenani_:  you can see the partition in computer management in win 7 . right click on my computer _-> select manage ---> you' get an optin in storage for disk management
<obengdako> prashant_123456, yeah i did documentation doesn't talk about ext4
<erealz> dock i cant move icon where i want and no applets on the top menue what?1
<rhenani_> quick: it gives this error:
<mcl0vin> anyone here usign HP mini
<quick> rhe
<rhenani_> quick: ok
<quick> rhenani_:  wat error ?
<TheOriginalDude> is there any standard online reference apart from 'man' to say "dlopen" ?
<prashant_123456> obengdako, http://imagebin.org/153747
<volvering> Hello, my ubuntu start very slow lately and i dont know why.. it take almost 2 min to boot up
<renschie> Are netbooks supposed to get uber hot on a bed?
<phasegen> I'm having problems with the package manager it keeps showing an error and shutting down
<rhenani_> quick:  it seems that you don't have the hardware required to run Unity. Please choose UBuntu classic at the login screen and will be using the traditional environment
<Galvatron> erealz: You have dozens of Unity customization guides in Google: http://www.google.pl/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=Ubuntu+11.04+unity+customization&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<quick> renschie: wats ur question ?
<prashant_123456> obengdako, Newest version of Ext2Read open source software can read normal Ext4 filesystems from Windows, even with ‘extents’ feature bit enabled! Please share your experience with this software in the comments.
<obengdako> prashant_123456, that is and old win interface but like i said no ext4 support
<prashant_123456> obengdako, Newest version of Ext2Read open source software can read normal Ext4 filesystems from Windows, even with ‘extents’ feature bit enabled! Please share your experience with this software in the comments.
<mcl0vin> anyone here usign HP mini
<quick> rhenani_:  while login select the ubuntu classic option
<obengdako> really ext2read
<rhenani_> quick: ok
<renschie> quick, my sensors command temp does not change, it just hangs at 40 degrees
<kurohyou> hi, can somebody help me with my samba config, i don't seem to get it working, everything is mounted, i've made a user for samba but when i write to the share it says i don't have permission , -http://pastebin.com/Qw1wBz1i
<quick> renschie: you are using the system on bed ?
<volvering> any idea?
<mcl0vin> why ubuntu suck in notebooks
<renschie> quick, yea
<prashant_123456> obengdako, ??
<obengdako> prashant_123456, i'm downloading to try out on a win machine
<prashant_123456> obengdako, its great
<quick> renschie: put it on a hard surface and use it if u use it on bed u prevent the vents from air flow and hence cooling .
<mcl0vin> !hp mini
<quick> rhenani_:  is it done ?
<phasegen> Can anyone help with the package manager?
<quick> rhenani_:  is it done ? can u see the drives ?
<renschie> quick, thank you, ill put on a hard file
<quick> renschie: ok
<quick> renschie: welcome
<rhenani_> quick: Yeah let me try using ubuntu in clasic mode
<adam61> ThinkT510: hi, sorry that took so long.. so far so good, but now i'm trying to initialize the Tascam US-122. i'm using this proven method: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122 , but i never remember to write down the fix for step #3, and i can't seem to find or remember what it is
<quick> rhenani_: try it ?
<quick> rhenani_: try it
<Ian_> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/julia-getdeb/games/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.     anyone know why?
<mcl0vin> a simple question folks: why in my HP mini 110-1025dx, my applications show as half screen
<quick> Ian_: may be the file isn't in the repo
<ThinkT510> adam61: it seems to have windows and macosx downloads but i'm looking for a linux driver
<quick> rhenani_:  is it done ?
<rhenani_> quick: yes aniway i'll keep you in touch thanks
<Ian_> Any idea of the fix quick?
<Ian_> quick: any idea of fix?
<phasegen> My package manager  keeps giving this error -  E: Encountered a section with no Package: header - E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_binary-amd64_Packages - E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<mcl0vin> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mcl0vin> !bug
<adam61> ThinkT510: what about this, i've never tried it but it looks good (although i'm a rookie): http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-studio-user/268197-help-tascam-us-122-a.html ..i guess i should try that eh?
<quick> Ian_:  you can download that package manually and install it
<quick> rhenani_: u are welcome
<Ian_> quick: how?
<quick> rhenani_: u are welcome . if u are donw i am gonna logout  :)
<quick> Ian_:  wat are u trying to install ?
<Ian_> Hedgewars
<ThinkT510> adam61: sorry, not sure
<sammy> is there a way to clear all pending popup notifications from appearing? an application was recently flooded with notifications, and its slowly making them all appear one by one. Id rather not have to log out/back in
<adam61> that's ok, i'll give it a shot
<quick> Ian_:  download it from here http://www.playdeb.net/software/Hedgewars
<Ian_> I have tried quick but it is still failing
<zeuph> Hello
<thiagoalessio> Hi people, somebody could tell me if libxml2 and libxslt works different on ubuntu (and debian derivates), comparing with other *nix environments, such as FreeBSD and MacOSX ?
<zeuph> Anyone having problem with Nvidia drivers on ubuntu? I'm using the one from "Additional drivers" and my ubuntu just randomly freezes
<quick> wats the error ?
<zeuph> have had this for a long time now, just today i formated the whole harddrive to be sure
<quick> Ian_: wats the error ?
<sammy> also, does anyone know anything about backported wireless kernel modules in natty vs maverick? I was using a wireless driver in maverick, updated to natty and started having issues. I looked and looked and can't find the compat-wireless kernel modules anywhere in natty. the wireless backport kernel module package from maverick was deleted in natty
<Ian_> quick: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/julia-getdeb/games/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sammy> thiagoalessio: if they're the same versions I assume they'd work the same?
<bas_tard> hello all
<zeuph> Where can i check what graphic card im using in ubuntu?
<sammy> thiagoalessio: you might find differences in how they work on different operating systems on the home pages of each project, if the libxslt is even built from the same source code. usually developers try not to duplicate project names from different operating systems
<quick> Ian_: try this link download the package and compile it and run it
<bas_tard> i installed linux on my hdd ... and i have an existing win7 on my ssd .. now grub doesnt see my win7 .. can somebody help me ?
<quick> Ian_: try this link download the package and compile it and run it http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Hedgewars-Download-28062.html
<dsathe> zeuph : lspci -v
<thiagoalessio> sammy: yeah, both running libxml2 2.7.3 and xlibxslt 1.1.24 ... i'm asking it here because my production server is an ubuntu ... and the same code runs in bsd but not under ubuntu
<Ian_> quick: sorry I am new to linux, How would I compile and run?
<zeuph> dsathe: thanks
<dsathe> thiagoalessio: ubuntu has this method of packing if you would call it runtime and dev files seperately
<dsathe> unlike some dists like arch/fedora
<quick> Ian_:  first download the pckage i'll tell u in 2 mins , i'll have to download the package  to tell u
<Ian_> quick: thanks I have downloaded the package
<dsathe> if you want to compile say a file that has abc as a depend the in ubuibtu u may hav a package abc_dev
<dsathe> the dev files are kept seperate in most cases
<sammy> thiagoalessio: hmm. id check the home pages for those projects. maybe they mention differences when built on different operatign systems
<thiagoalessio> sammy: thanks, i'll check this
<quick> Ian_:  just a min
<dsathe> sammy: they dont generally do that , naming is almost always similar the inclusion or exclusion dev pkgs is where differences arise
<nicofs> is there a package to install ubuntu without unity(-layout) - just the classic ubuntu interface? (something like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop-classic)
<dub54> Could anything stop a port being accessible? I had port 21 opened and FTP was working fine, but I messed up a conf setting, I completely removed vsftpd and reinstalled, but now port 21 is refusing connections?
<ssureshot> I'm looking for a likewise open irc channel anyone aware of one?
<dsathe> nicofs: log out log back into classic desktop;)
<ThinkT510> !classic | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<nicofs> dsathe, i don't have it installed - i need to create a filesystem with rootstock
<obengdako> nicofs, or rather a command to run that removes the default unity
<sammy> dsathe: I'm sorry, youre trying to help but I don't understand. they generally don't do what? I assumed that maybe the modules that were in the backport package from maverick were worked into natty, so the backport package would no longer be necessary. or are you talking about libxslt?
<celthunder> dub54: hosts.allow/hosts.deny/iptables
<quick> Ian_: read the install file in the packae . if dnt understand ask me
<celthunder> dub54: does netstat -ln show port 25 as being listened on?
<celthunder> dub54: er 21 sorry
<Ian_> quick: Ok, 2 seconds
<quick> Ian_: ok
<dsathe> sammy: you wont find dist specific packaging info on the dev page of the particular package, that is generally not the dev's problem , maintainers do that
<dsathe> sometimes they do both , then its a different issue
<dub54> celthunder: nope
<celthunder> dub54: then it's not listening on port 21...so of course it's not going to connect
<celthunder> dub54: is it running (check ps)
<zave> what command do i use to stop lftp from trying to reconnect?
<sammy> dsathe: oh I see. true. but if their code acts differently on different operating systems thats where it might mention it. id be surprised if code built against the ubuntu package of a particular library would act differently when built against the freebsd version of the same library.
<Zarrku_> I have a question
<celthunder> Zarrku_: the answer is blue
<dsathe> sammy: true
<Zarrku_> I am having a problem with the dbus
<dsathe> ?
<dub54> celthunder: hmm, not sure, can't see vsftpd there, I can't seem to restart it either
<Zarrku_> I have the distro version of the dbus to fix the issue, but im unsure how to install it
<celthunder> dub54: check the log files for errors?
<Ian_> quick: wow this makes no sense too me lol
<gary_inNYC> hi, does anyone else have issues moving bookmarks when "Ubufox" is enabled?
<celthunder> Zarrku_: dpkg -i <deb file> if it's in a .deb if its the source code generall tar xzf <.tar.gz> ./configure make make install it works
<quick> Ian_: open the terminal
<gary_inNYC> i can't move bookmarks around until i disable ubuntu firefox modifications
<quick> Ian_: open the terminal  . tell me wen u are done  .
<Ian_> quick: its open
<mongy> in 10.10 my dvd+-rw drive worked fine, burnt and read disks fine.  in 11.04 it sees empty discs, writes to them but when I insert them back in, nothing comes up.
<Coty91> Anyone know how to make the window borders in natty transparent? I've tried gconf-editor and changed the gdw settings but nothing changed.
<celthunder> mongy does it mount them ?
<mongy> celthunder, nothing.  absolutely nothing happens
<quick> now do you have all the dependencies installed ?
<quick> Ian_: now do you have all the dependencies installed ?
<Zarrku_> dbus_1.4.6-1ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<mongy> celthunder, not even anything in dmesg.  my media keys don eject it either, I have to use eject from shell
<Ian_> quick: is that all the things at the top?
<Galvatron> Coty91: You may try compiling Emerald from git
<multipass> Did 11.04 break multi display multi-desktop?? my desktop on my second monitor is almost non functional?
<Zarrku_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/1.4.6-1ubuntu1
<Zarrku_> that is what I am trying to install
<Coty91> Galvatron: So I have to use Emerald in order to make my window borders transparent?
<quick> Ian_: ya all that . i guess you dnt have all of them installed
<celthunder> mongy: mkdir /media/a mount -t iso9660 /dev/<cdromdevice> /media/cdrom also do you have consolekit running with your X session and permissions within it to mount/eject
<Ian_> quick: I just installed cmake
<linuxness> multipass: are you using opensource video
<sysdoc> multipass, Dual monitor support working here with NV drivers
<celthunder> mongy: is udisks seeing the cd?
<Zarrku_> although, I am not sure I can install that in ubtuntu 10.10
<quick> Ian_:  what about the rest of them ?
<mongy> celthunder, I just tried my win7 dvd, it mounts..  just not my burned dvd
<celthunder> Zarrku_: did it display an error with what i gave you?
<gary_inNYC> confirmed: ubuntu firefox modifications kills bookmark drag and drop
<Ian_> quick: I tried to install Qt but said no such thing lol
<multipass> ati video drivers
<ThinkT510> !find qt | Ian_
<ubottu> Ian_: Found: appmenu-qt, ibus-qt4, libavahi-qt3-1, libavahi-qt3-dev, libavahi-qt4-1, libavahi-qt4-dev, libdbusmenu-qt-dev, libdbusmenu-qt-doc, libdbusmenu-qt2, libibus-qt-dev (and 342 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qt&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<multipass> sysdoc: do each of your monitors have seperate desktops?
<linuxness> multipass: same here they dont seem to be working too well with the new xorg
<IR7738> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> hahaha
<quick> Ian_: you'll get qt in ubuntu software center
<multipass> linuxness: yeah, i tried kubuntu and ubuntu 11.04 both seem to have been broken this release
<Zarrku_> Do this command on the tar.gz file ___> ./configure make make install it works
<hosk> hello, i have tried for most of the day to get oidentd to work but to no avail, i consistently get failed lookups, ERROR: no-user. This apparently means "The connection specified by the port pair is not currently in use or currently not owned by an identifiable entity." How do I make the port pair owned by an identifiable entity? do i have to run irssi as a different user or oidentd as a different user?
<linuxness> multipass: i dont think its 11.04 i think it the drivers
<sysdoc> multipass, 1 desktop across the 2 monitors
<Coty91> so, does anyone know how I can make my window borders transparent?
<astory> I'm trying to use usb-creator-gtk to make a debian install usb, but I get a pop-up at the end "An uncaught exception was raised:  Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'"  Any idea of how to fix this?
<quick> Zarrku_: no you'll have to first extract it i guess
<multipass> sysdoc: i think that works fine, but having 1 desktop on each monitor is not working since upgrading from 10.10
<Ian_> quick: just installing them 2 mins
<astory> Coty91: try digging around in compiz-config
<celthunder> Zarrku_: if that's what you dl'd yes
<RealKillaz> Do anyone know why in the landscape I see two times the System information?
<llutz> !checkinstall | Zarrku_ you don't want to use "make install"
<ubottu> Zarrku_ you don't want to use "make install": checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<sysdoc> multipass, are you running Unity or gnome2?
<RealKillaz> And if I would like to edit the landscape in which conf file can I do this?
<multipass> sysdoc: gnome2, but i also tried kubuntu 11.04(KDE)
<gary_inNYC> Coty91, you're probably looking for desktop themes (either for gnome desktop or metacity)
<multipass> sysdoc: basically the desktop on the second monitor is missing a lot of core funcitonality
<gebbione> hi all, what is the best place to install applications manually from instance from tarball files?
<linuxness> multipass: like i said i think the ati drivers are busted mine barley work on a single desktop
<sysdoc> multipass, try this just for fun... Look in System>Admin>Additional Drivers... Does it say installed driver but not in use?
<Coty91> gary_inNYC: So the theme has to be built to be transparent?
<mongy> celthunder,  I get ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.  when trying to mount manually
<gary_inNYC> Coty91: check out gnome-look.org
<multipass> sysdoc: yeah on my ubuntu partition thats what it said, but not on this box
<multipass> sysdoc: everyhting was very choppy too
<linuxness> coty91: if you want transparent borders you could try emerald
<multipass> sysdoc: i guess rolling back is the only solution atm?
<celthunder> mongy: what format did you burn the iso with? the one i listed earlier is pretty much the standard as far as i know
<Zarrku_> do you think it will be okay install this on my ubuntu 10.10
<Zarrku_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/1.4.6-1ubuntu1
<sysdoc> multipass, No hang on
<mongy> celthunder, drag and dropped 2 avi files to an empty new dvd+rw and clicked write
<gebbione> hi all, what is the best place to install applications manually for instance from tarball files?
<mongy> celthunder, same as I have done 100 times before in 10.10
<quick> gebbione: create a folder extract it in and install it
<linuxness> gebbione: do you mean place or application
<gebbione> quick: ok but where would you normally have your applications folder in linux?
<gebbione> i mean /some/commonappfolder/myapplication
<linuxness> gebbione: /usr/bin
<iEatChildren> on the lastest ubuntu how do i add software sources? i am trying to install ssh and it keeps asking for the CD
<sysdoc> multipass, can I pm you?? I have some solutions that may help you some
<ThinkT510> gebbione: you new to linux? tried looking for what you want to install in the software centre?
<multipass> yeah sysdoc
<gebbione> would you put there also things like the android sdk for instance?
<gebbione> ThinkT510: it is not there
<Darael> gebbione: For applications you've installed yourself, you would ususally put in in /opt.  That's what FHS says, anyway, which is the standard.
<gebbione> the android sdk is just a manual thing
<gebbione> Darael: thanks i think that is what i was after
<ThinkT510> !compile | gebbione
<ubottu> gebbione: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<gebbione> ubottu: this is not one that needs to be compiled
<IdleOne> iEatChildren: open Synaptic package manager and click on Settings > Repositories, disable the CD
<gebbione> else i would have put it in /usr/local/src and autorun
<celthunder> mongy: what does udisks return when you insert the cd?
<mongy> celthunder, how do I see that
<quick> gebbione: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614235
<theviirus> um....I have a question concerning firewire.  Who should I talk to?
<celthunder> mongy: eject it go to a terminal and udisks --monitor-detail
<celthunder> mongy: then reinsert cd should get some output
<quick> gebbione: is it just a package it'll run when u click the executeable file ? then u can place it anywhere
<Darael> !ask | theviirus - if it's Ubuntu-related then
<ubottu> theviirus - if it's Ubuntu-related then: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ccvvcc> how can i mount a directory as a virtual drive
<ccvvcc> ?
<iEatChildren> thank you IdleOne
<mongy> celthunder, lots of.  I'll pastebin it.
<celthunder> ccvvcc: ? mount -o bind <location> <newlocation> >
<gebbione> quick: it is the android sdk in this case
<IdleOne> iEatChildren: sure thing
<celthunder> ccvvcc: or not what you meant
<ccvvcc> not sure
<Darael> ccvvcc: Not quite sure exactly what you mean, but you could try what celthunder said, or if you're talking about Wine you can configure that in the "Configure Wine" tool, or...
<quick> gebbione: do u have to compile it  ?
<gebbione> no
<mongy> celthunder, http://pastebin.com/diUctPDA
<Darael> ccvvcc: How about a little context?  It might help us understand what you need to know.
<gebbione> just put it somewhere and then reference it from eclipse
<ccvvcc> Im try to install syslinux on virtual drive
<ccvvcc> or a directory and then mount it
<quick> if u are talking about eclipse then place it anywhere and u can click on the executables to use it
<quick> gebbione: if u are talking about eclipse then place it anywhere and u can click on the executables to use it
<guntbert> !u | quick
<ubottu> quick: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<david11111> hi
<celthunder> ccvvcc: in a chroot?
<theviirus> I am using lubuntu and cannot figure out how to get the firewire pci card to work.  It seems to recognize the card in terminal through.  Not using it for an audio interface or even a camera; just want it to be able to see a firewire drive.
<david11111> i installed the Ubuntu
<quick> gebbione: then you can place it anywhere and use it
<david11111> and idk why it wont show the Unity
<quick> how do i register a nick ?
<meoblast001> hi.. i'm having trouble adding user "braden" to group "developers"
<hammass> hi guys, please tell me  what music player should i use? Banshee or Clementine.
<celthunder> mongy: looks like it wrote to the drive
<hummer> Does anyone know how to get Ubuntu10.10 to detect my webcam (logitech c270h)
<ThinkT510> !register | quick
<ubottu> quick: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<celthunder> mongy: cause it says it has 1 session that's closed
<david11111> what i must do for Unity?
<meoblast001> i do 'sudo useradd -G developers braden', and get 'useradd: user 'braden' already exists'
<ale> join #backtrack-linux
<mongy> celthunder, I can see it did...
<llutz> meoblast001: sudo adduser braden developers
<newubuntist> hi every body
<mongy> celthunder, physically, I mean.
<quick> hammass:  i'll prefer rhythombox
<quick> !register
<meoblast001> llutz: everything else says i should do it in the otehr roder
<meoblast001> other order*
<quick> \register
<llutz> meoblast001: or: sudo usermod -aG developers braden
<celthunder> mongy: ok how many /dev/sr# devices do you have?
<hammass> quick tell me why do your prefer RB?
<mongy> celthunder, 1
<llutz> meoblast001: man adduser, man usermod        to read
<mongy> celthunder, its a laptop with dvdrw
<newubuntist> my problem is that i dowloaded and unzipped a folder then i couldn't access it !!
<celthunder> mongy: ok and that's the one you tried to mount earlier vis command line?
<meoblast001> thanks :)
<ccvvcc> celthunter, i dont know, i think syslinux install to mbr so i need to fake virtual drive
<mongy> celthunder, works great in 10.04/10.10
<mongy> celthunder, yes
<celthunder> mongy: can you try -type auto instead of -type is9660
<Darael> newubuntist: When you say you couldn't access it, do you mean you couldn't find it or that you got a "permission denied" error?
<ircpolice> hi
<consumerism> if i am in a group "mygroup" and a file has has owner "notme" but group "mygroup" shouldn't i be able to chmod that file?
<hammass> i guys Banshee or Clementine ? which one do you like most?
<quick> it's userfriendly and it works fine and also i am using it for some time so i'l prefer it
<celthunder> consumerism: depends on the permissions of the file
<ThinkT510> !poll | hammass
<ubottu> hammass: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<newubuntist> Darel : i got access denied
<consumerism> celthunder: if the permissions are 770
<consumerism> group has rwx
<celthunder> hammass: mpd
<david11111> How i get Unity working?
<ccvvcc> how can i mount a directory as a virtual drive with fake mbr
<celthunder> david11111: what's not working in it
<mongy> celthunder, "sudo mount -t auto /dev/sr0 /mnt" |  " mount: you must specify the filesystem type "
<Darael> newubuntist: Right.  Please right-click it, choose properties, go to the permissions tab and tell me who the owner is and what their permissions are.
<celthunder> ccvvcc: mongy ok one minute
<ccvvcc> ?
<masterxc> mongy: is it a cd? If so try cdfs
<guntbert> quick check http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup for information on setting up your nickname 'the freenode way'
<mongy> unknown
<llutz> consumerism: only the owner and root can chown/chmod
<celthunder> masterxc: it wrote to the cd/dvd..udisks sees the session on it...just won't let him mount it
<masterxc> iso9660 then? :>
<mongy> Im gonna have to restore my 10.10 backup, I need to get some things done but there are just a few too many issues still in natty.  I will try it again in a month or 2.
<masterxc> yeah, the system can't determine which type of filesystem it is
<masterxc> so you have be specific ;P
<celthunder> masterxc: lol i already had him try iso9660
<mongy> masterxc, I tried iso9660
<mongy> masterxc,  I dont have to do anything at all in 10.xx
<david11111> what is Unity why is not woking in my pc?
<ccvvcc> how can i mount a directory as a virtual drive with fake mbr? to install syslinux on
<mongy> masterxc,  same with my usb stick that wont auto mount :)  it mounts when I tell it to, but I shouldnt have to
<guntbert> mongy: are you sure that the device /dev/sr0 *is* as CD ?
<mongy> guntbert, its a dvdrw
<mongy> guntbert, I tried iso9660, udf, auto
<fructose> Anyone have experience installing VMware Player on a fresh install of 11.04? I'm wondering what works best and is easiest to install
<ccvvcc> ya sharmutot taanu.
<ccvvcc> how can i mount a directory as a virtual drive with fake mbr? to install syslinux on
<guntbert> mongy: I sometimes get that when I try with the wrong device
<ThinkT510> fructose: tried virtualbox?
<mongy> guntbert, I'm not doing anything I havent done every week since 10.04/10.10 has been out.
<llutz> !repeat | ccvvcc
<ubottu> ccvvcc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<guntbert> mongy: o, it was only an idea
<ccvvcc> llutz nice ambush, please be more concentrate about answering then complaining.
<ccvvcc> then i wont repeat
<Sirisian|Work> where is the ubuntu system log?
<mongy> guntbert, :)  I'm going back to 10.10 for now.
<celthunder> ccvvcc: https://research.cc.gatech.edu/humanoids/node/466 try that?
<fructose> ThinkT510: No. Can you easily download Windows images for it?
<mongy> <3 clonezilla
<llutz> ccvvcc: pay us and we will, check your attitude
<guntbert> !attitude  ccvvcc
<guntbert> !attitude  | ccvvcc
<ubottu> ccvvcc: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<newubuntist> Darel: here's what i found the owner : 83139 #user 83139 and the group 5762
<meoblast001> great
<meoblast001> game over
<Darael> Sirisian|Work: There's several.  Take a look in /var/log.  Alternatively, use the "Log File Viewer" - right-click applications and go system on Natty, otherwise sys->admin->log file viewer.
<meoblast001> i just got removed from the sudoers file
<meoblast001> what now?
<ThinkT510> fructose: download windows images? you need to own the iso and mount it in virtualbox to install it
<Sirisian|Work> Darael, this is the server version
<Darael> Sirisian|Work: Then look in /var/log.
<newubuntist> Darel : i just downloaded the file and unzipped it no idea from where i gor this used ID
<Sirisian|Work> yeah found it
<Sirisian|Work> thanks
<fructose> ThinkT510: Can you store it and make copies at least?
<ThinkT510> fructose: of the vm, sure
<Darael> newubuntist: It may have been set that way by whoever made the archive, or something.  Not a clue.  Anyway, you'll need to chown it to you.
<david11111> anyone know about Unity
<fructose> ThinkT510: So I could install Windows once, then make 3 copies and have 3 different Windows VMs?
<llutz> meoblast001: let me guess: usermod -G   without -a ?
<bin_bash> !ask david11111
<ThinkT510> fructose: sure
<bin_bash> !ask | david11111
<ubottu> david11111: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<david11111> :)
<david11111> kk
<newubuntist> Darel: how can i do that?
<fructose> ThinkT510: So why can't you download an image (legality aside)?
<meoblast001> llutz: yes
<meoblast001> i thought that was a typo
<david11111> What is Unity why i don't have it??
<llutz> meoblast001: man adduser, man usermod        to read         i didn't wrote that as a joke
<quick> d
<Darael> newubuntist: Just getting to that -  Open up a terminal and do a "sudo chmod newubuntist: /path/to/file" (where newubuntist is your username)
<ThinkT510> fructose: that is the only barrier, legally
<meoblast001> hm... what happened?
<Darael> newubuntist: scratch that.
<meoblast001> did i get removed from my original group "braden"?
<Darael> newubuntist: That should have been chown, not chmod.
<ThinkT510> fructose: we don't encourage or condone illegal activities here
<roasted> Anybody good with Deja Dup? Curious if it's (somehow) possible to sync raw data instead of compressed.
<pylix> I hate Ubuntu Debian packages. I can't install packages to fix my wireless because I have to be online to complete the install. what's the point?
<llutz> meoblast001: usermod -G group sets "group" as the only group your're in. so it removes you from "admin" and all other groups
<r> hi
<newubuntist> Darel : i'll try it and get back to you thanks
<fructose> ThinkT510: Under what country's laws?
<meoblast001> llutz: ah, so i'll add myself back
<Corey> pylix: That's... not really a Debian limitation. :-)
<meoblast001> one sec
<ccvvcc> llutz sorry for that.
<Flannel> llutz, meoblast001: It's easier (and safer) to use adduser (adduser user group)
<celthunder> pylix: because if they included every possible firmware and every possible driver combination possible the iso would be just full of wireless crap
<llutz> Flannel: thats what i told in 1st order...
<ThinkT510> fructose: i'll let you figure that out, read the licenses that cover the software you wish to obtain
<llutz> meoblast001: try, if you can...
<Flannel> llutz: Ah, I didn't see it in the lastlog
<quick> exit
<david11111> What is Unity why i don't have it??
<celthunder> Flannel: j/w, how is adduser safer  than anythingg else
<fructose> ThinkT510: The application of the licenses depend on the country you're in
<llutz> celthunder: it won't remove you from other groups
<Darael> pylix: There are major advantages to the repository system.  Unfortunately, it does mean that you occasionally end up in that situation.  May I suggest a wired connection?  Alternatively, you could find out the package name and download it on another machine from packages.ubuntu.com then transfer it by memory stick and install it.
<CrustyBarnacle> pylix: dpkg -i <name_of_package>.deb
<Flannel> celthunder: Because usermod, when used incorrectly (-G without -a) can inadvertantly remove you from all other groups
<david11111> nvm thanks
<celthunder> llutz: meh i just use gpasswd -a or edit //etc/group
<fsalayam> anyone knows how to fix veetle fullscreen issue?
<Flannel> meoblast001: If you can't do it, you'll need to reboot to the recovery console
<llutz> celthunder: feel free, if you know what you're doing...
<ratchet132> HELLO
<ratchet132> I need some help
<roasted> what's your question ratchet132 ?
<fsalayam> anyone knows how to fix veetle fullscreen issue?
<ThinkT510> fructose: i'm not here to debate legalities, you know whether or not what you are doing is illegal, we just don't encourage those sort of activities here
<ratchet132> All right, so I get the error initframs unable to find a medium containing a live file system on attempted installation
<nicovl> hi, I am getting some strange mount problems when booting up: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<nicovl> fsck.ext4: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/disk/by-uuid/4f99705c-139f-4054-82fb-3dc293210448
<nicovl> Possibly non-existent device?
<nicovl>  Can anyone help?
<FloodBot1> nicovl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ratchet132> I'm using a usb
<celthunder> nicovl: is that the right uuid for your hard drive
<nicovl> yes
<pylix> Alternatively, you could find out the package name and download it on another machine from packages.ubuntu.com then transfer it by memory stick and install it. that's what i tired but i get connection error messages when i open the .debs with the software center
<nicovl> I can mount the drive manually
<pylix> near the end of the installs
<fructose> ThinkT510: Well, if you can't settle on whether it is or isn't legal, I don't know how you settle on encouraging or discouraging it. I imagine you let people make the suggestion to install VLC all the time
<celthunder> pylix: dpkg -i <.deb>
<nicovl> celthunder, I can mount the drive manually once booted... It just messes up when I am booting
<pylix> okay
<celthunder> ni
<ratchet132> Anyone have an idea on waht I can do?
<nicovl> celthunder, I get a choice: and when I select ignore... then it actually mounts the filesystem
<ThinkT510> fructose: you asked about vm's and i gave you a response, i hope it helps you
<nicovl> celthunder, I found one forum post which seems to be about the same kind of issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/712811
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 712811 in mountall (Ubuntu) "mountall fails with "mountall: fsck /home [369] terminated with status 8"/ Non-existent device - Possible race ?" [Undecided,New]
<celthunder> nicovl: ok mount it and go to the terminal once booted
<ratchet132> Hi, when I attempt to install via usb I get "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem." the md5 checks out.
<Darael> nicovl: I would suggest that you check the fstab line.  If it involves a /dev/disk/by-uuid path, you could try replacing it with a UUID= line.  If it already has one, you could try replacing it with a /dev/sdXY path?
<socalrsc> How many cores are in the cire i7 930 bloomfield?
<celthunder> nicovl: then try the command it failed on and pastebin results please (sorry the other one kind of flooded off screen and i'm on a netbook scrolling up sucks
<celthunder> socalrsc: counting HT?
<socalrsc> no
<celthunder> 4 or 6 then
<fructose> ThinkT510: It did, thanks.
<ThinkT510> np
<CrustyBarnacle> pylix: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/add-applications/C/offline.html
<socalrsc> thanks cel you made my point of knowledgable people in here
<celthunder> socalrsc: ? i'm just bored doing my best i'm more of an idiot than anything
<pylix> thanks
<celthunder> socalrsc: don't use me to prove a point lol
<nicovl> Darael, It is using UUID="" would like to solve the problem though instead of reverting to /dev/sdb1 etc...
<celthunder> ratchet132: uhm it dumps you to initramfs?
<ratchet132> yes
<ratchet132> I see the ubuntu screen
<ratchet132> then after a bit of loading it dumps me there with a blue menu
<nicovl> celthunder, mountall doesn't work very well once the system is booted... but I am not getting the same errors that I get when it boots up
<ratchet132> I cannot type or anything.
<Darael> nicovl: I agree that would be preferable, but reverting might be a temporary workaround at least.  Just a suggestion.
<ratchet132> so, any ideas?
<nicovl> Darael, the strange thing is it mounting the root and swap filesystems which are on an SSD and then it messes up when it tries to mount the filesystems on the HDD
<celthunder> nicovl: it failed on fsck.ext4 i thought
<celthunder> ratchet132: ctrl alt f1
<ratchet132> when I get it?
<zenwryly> I'm trying to use dd to backup the OEM partitions for a new laptop, and I'm backing /dev/sda2 to /dev/sdb1 where /dev/sda1 is 21GB and /dev/sdb2 is 43GB in the disk utility but "dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sdb1" reports "No space left on device" after just 1.6GB.  Why might this happen?
<Yancho> guys - anyone can help me pls? we have a problem where lspci -n -t shows 8086:10c9 as device id - wherease udev shows 8086:10e8 (correctly) - any idea how to force pci to update please?
<crs> Hi, is it possible to downgrade glibc to 2.11 from 2.13 in 11.04 (amd64)?
<newubuntist> Darel : Thank you very much, you r great, it works!!!
<zenwryly> err, /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb1 throughout, I mistyped
<nicovl> celthunder, fsck runs smooth once booted
<celthunder> nicovl: disable it from running onboot then?
<Lofde> is there a gui "root" (sudo) file browser for ubuntu
<celthunder> nicovl: note you'll want to check your filesystems now and again manually then (i believe once every 20 boots is standard)
<ntr0py> Lofde: sudo nautilus
<nicovl> celthunder, yeah... not ideal... :(
<celthunder> Lofde: sudo nautilus or sudo dolphin or sudo <any >
<Lofde> thx
<celthunder> Lofde: if you have it installed use gksu though
<ratchet132> ctrl alt f1 doesn't do anything when \I get the error
<ThinkT510> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Snicers-Work2> What is the best option for backing up a Linux server for free?
<celthunder> Snicers-Work2: unison to dropbox?
<zenwryly> Is there any reason why dd (or the kernel) would be confused about the size of a device?
<celthunder> Snicers-Work2: or rather unison OR dropbox
<celthunder> Snicers-Work2: gmail?  any place that gives you a few GB free...
<Lofde> ok thanks celthunder  and ThinkT510
<sysdoc> If I you boot to gnome2 and enable compiz in Natty, it drops the windows decorations and the appmenu, anyone have a solution for this yet?
<apfel1> anyone using the apple wireless keyboard with ubuntu?  does the fn-key work so that I can use fn + upArrow to simulate PageUp etc.?
<ratchet132> *sigh*
<Snicers-Work2> celthunder, I have the space on different servers, just looking for the client to easily transfer them nightly.
<ratchet132> CTRL ALT F1 does jackl
<nicovl> celthunder & Darael, using the absolute dev path in fstab solves the issue
<nicovl> what shit
<ntr0py> Does grub2 only show its screen when there is more than one kernel/os available?
<ThinkT510> !language | nicovl
<ubottu> nicovl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<graingert> why does ubuntu come bundled with 2 movie players?
<graingert> talk about saving disk space and include banshee and movie player
<nicovl> swearing is an essential part of the complete communications spectrum ;)
<sysdoc> lol
<dsathe> :D
<CrustyBarnacle> graingert: Banshee replaced Rhythmbox
<graingert> CrustyBarnacle, and what about movieplayer?
<D34X> Now I know that this is a comp / ubuntu channel only, but would someone help me with an xbox problem?
<graingert> CrustyBarnacle, banshee and movieplayer both play movies
<graingert> CrustyBarnacle, pick one and improve it
<CrustyBarnacle> graingert: I see your point. Less is more :-)
<sysdoc> D34X, lol
<graingert> CrustyBarnacle, I vote we have a vote
<ntr0py> How can i force grub to display anything on startup?
<ratchet132> I can't use my keyboard at the initramfs screen
<CrustyBarnacle> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jeand_> .fr
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Boot Display Behavior
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: it seems to work, but it does not display any screens fro choices neither does plymouth
<ratchet132> Can someone please answer me?!
<rww> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Snicers-Work2> Is Unison a better option then BackupPC?
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: You can set the timeout for displaying choices at bootup in /etc/default/grub
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: http://paste.ubuntu.com/609192/
<sysdoc> repeat: If I boot to gnome2 and enable compiz in Natty, it drops the windows decorations and the appmenu, anyone have a solution for this yet?
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: beginning of my /etc/default/grub - http://paste.ubuntu.com/609192/
<Kevin0011112> i have a (probably easy fix) in ubuntu 11.04 and its desktop. after changing some settings in compiz my computer and the desktop would not show, just the wall paper and the icons. i cant do anything from this point.
<CrustyBarnacle> graingert: Maybe we should file this as a bug? Too many apps for video playback.
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: Thx i will look into it
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: GRUB_TIMEOUT=n displays the choices for n seconds.
<Kevin0011112> can anyone help me?
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: yes mine is the same except for bg image
<CrustyBarnacle> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: but i never see a menu from grub, it just boots the (only one) os installed (fresh natty, only one kernel)
<graingert> CrustyBarnacle, okay but I am lazy
<graingert> CrustyBarnacle, I'll second it if you suggest it
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: i tried to set GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024x24 and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1280x1024x24 but that didnt change it
<sysdoc> repeat: If I boot to gnome2 and enable compiz in Natty, it drops the windows decorations and the appmenu, anyone have a solution for this yet?
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: uncomment GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1" and try pressing the up/down arrow when you hear the beep.
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: but if initramfs comes up, i think grub is getting invoked by the bios or can it be invoked directly somehow?
<onetwo> sysdoc, what does the compiz log say??
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: System boots, but just no choices, right?
<onetwo> fe when you put compiz --replace in a terminal
<kavurt> i was upgrading from 1010 to 1104. got an error message: nspluginwrapper was not able to upgrade. and it said system might be broken. is there an easy fix for it?
<CrustyBarnacle> graingert: OK... sounds like a plan.
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: i have no beeper, its a Poulsbo atom board and boots from uSDHC card
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: yes boots without choices, maybe because ther is only one kernel?
<bonny> how do i install java it says it has no installation candidate
<LjL> !java | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<crazedpsyc> what do you guys think of the thinkpad X1?
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: I just rebooted my netbook... repeatedly pressed up arrow just after BIOS splash
<tonyjansen> crazedpsyc, a sexy thing, pitty of the glossy screen
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: Grub options/choices are all there. Grub creates at least the defualt and recovery mode entries
<crazedpsyc> tonyjansen: And performance?
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: strange, i never got grub choices or plymouth ubuntu logo, just a dark purplish bg and if you asked i think grub dont waits 10s for that
<tonyjansen> crazedpsyc, as opposed to what?
<graingert> CrustyBarnacle, linky when done
<meoblast001> what is the admins group?
<tonyjansen> crazedpsyc, a SSD fitted lappy wil beat any HDD fitted desktopPC hands down
<meoblast001> the one that i accidentally removed myself from
<crazedpsyc> tonyjansen: Nothing, I just want some opinions. To me it looks rather flimsy...
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: yes and i did sudo update-grub with severall options without any errors kernal parameters do show up in /proc/commandline
<crazedpsyc> tonyjansen: Yeah, I know :D
<meoblast001> i tried "usermod -aG admins braden" on my server, and got "admins is not a user" or something like that
<tonyjansen> crazedpsyc, built quality of IBM/Lenovo lappies is excellent
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: did you "sudo update-initramfs -u" ?
<crazedpsyc> tonyjansen: Great!
<tonyjansen> crazedpsyc, they're second to none in PC land
<crazedpsyc> tonyjansen: And is there an online store for the UK?
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: I dont think so, why would that be related, i thought that is the next step in the boot process
<tonyjansen> crazedpsyc, don't know, don't live there and neither a lenovo rep, i just like em :)
<crazedpsyc> tonyjansen: Ok, thanks :)
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: not sure why you are not seeing the grub boot screen...
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: i suspect it to have something to do with grub beeing unable to init the framebuffer or such
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: maybe try the default /etc/default/grub without your changes?
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: thats from where i started
<tonyjansen> doesn't grub take over a bit in the bootsector ?
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: Try default with GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: yes fresh installed natty default one
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: Maybe its the same reason plymouth would not be able to display
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: is GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 commented out?
<johnathan> i can't get compiz to work again anymore... i don't know why... but it has always worked before...
<cirwin> When I plug in an external screen, xrandr doesn't notice
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: yes, oh i just read "GRUB 2 will boot straight into the default operating system if no other operating system is detected. No menu will be displayed. If another operating system is detected, the GRUB 2 menu will display."
<cirwin> any idea how I can prompt it?
<cirwin> (i.e. it still says VGA1 Disconnected)
<soreau> cirwin: might require a reboot
<cirwin> soreau: srsly?! I move my laptop around all the time
<cirwin> no chance I'm rebooting every half-hour
<soreau> cirwin: Or you can try xrandr --output VGA1 set "load detection" 1
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: thats why there is no 10s timeout and no choices, i hope it will change with the first kernel update... Now i just need to find out what is wrong with plymouth
<cirwin> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<soreau> cirwin: It might only work on radeon
<cirwin> ok
<cirwin> this is an intel I think
<cirwin> oh, or maybe an nvidia
<cirwin> not sure which is active — how do I tell?
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: Erratum "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0" is NOT commented out
<soreau> cirwin: lspci|grep VGA
<cirwin> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<cirwin> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0dfa (rev a1)
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: I just commented that out on my netbook, and now am getting same isuse as you!
<cirwin> how do I tell which card does what, or which is active/
<soreau> cirwin: grep dri.so /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i loaded|egrep "intel|nvidia"
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: no plymouth?
<soreau> cirwin: grep drv.so /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i loaded|egrep "intel|nvidia"
<CrustyBarnacle> just a purple screen that will not react to keypresses, then the progress dots.
<cirwin> soreau: no Loaded, a lot of Loading
<cirwin> intel
<cirwin> cool
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: progress dots in text mode?
<cirwin> so I suspec the port is in the nvidia card, I wonder whether using that will break the main display :p
<soreau> cirwin: grep drv.so /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i load|egrep "intel|nvidia"
<soreau> just wanted to get that right :)
<cirwin> yup, that works now :)
<soreau> cirwin: Not sure but you can try #intel-gfx if you feel compelled
<cirwin> thanks again
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: Thats exactly the behaviour i see here, except that my "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0" is NOT commented out, strange maybe plymouth needs grub to initiate the display?
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py:  I uncommented, and am still getting just a purple screen, then the graphica boot.
<FRNAK> hello guys, i am looking for help. I have upgraded from 10.04 to 11.04. I have used wmii for years, now it's entirely broken. the metakey is not working anymore. I completely unoinstalled wmii, removed all folders in home and /etc/X11 and reinstalled and copied my old wmiirc to ~/.wmii. when i log in I see my individualized wmii but the metakey is not working and i cannot do anything, like opening a shell. is this known? can you help?
<CrustyBarnacle> graingert: For now, I just posted a question. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/157953
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: yes, exactly. What did you do to break it?
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: No clue...
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle:  but you did see the choices and the graphical logo before?
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: Yes
<moltendorf> I'm trying to change the NAME_REGEX and NAME_REGEX_SYSTEM variables, but changing them in /etc/adduser.conf has no effect.
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: Trying again with GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: i only have one monitor so i cant test is here without powering off that box im using right now, but i see the disk contents
<alon> Hello All
<bol> cirwin: I have the same problem, Dell Latitude E6420, intel gfx here too
<cirwin> bol:
<cirwin> #intel-gfx are really helpful
<bol> cirwin: thanks, I'll have a look
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: Here is my /etc/default/grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/609201/
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: and it would help if I remembered to 'update-grub' after changes :-p
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: maybe sudo update-grub breaked it?
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: Oh ic
<ntr0py> brb
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: Did 'update-grub' and now all works!
<FRNAK> let me ask the other way around: is there someone who uses wmii under 11.04 and it works well?
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: my working /etc/default/grub: paste.ubuntu.com/609202
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: my working /etc/default/grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/609202
<watnao> Hi, just checking if anyone know how to setup an interface with DHCP without default gateway? in gentoo with dhcpcd its simple "dhcpcd -G eth0" but it seems a bit harder in ubuntu, maybe im to bad at reading/searching.. anyone? :p
<soreau> bol: Maybe the nvidia driver is loading but it's actually using the intel card?
<SuNotisima> how do I mark an EXE file as executable?
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: you see plymouth logo and grub choices with that file on Poulsbo gfx now?
<soreau> SuNotisima: you shouldn't need to but you can with chmod +x file.exe
<bol> soreau: i missed some lines, i don't use an external display, its my primary on my laptop that fails
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: Testing one more time to verify
<soreau> bol: How does it fail?
<SuNotisima> soreau: beautiful, thanks
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: Yes! :-D
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: Thank you very much, I will try to set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false and boot on my Pouslbo board...
<kkal> is anyone having this wierd problem with chrome that clicking on links doesnt work?
<bol> soreau: it seems like X doesent find any driver, or can't detect the display and starts up some failsafe of X that can't reconfigure anything
<soreau> bol: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<johnathan> i can't get compiz to work again anymore... i don't know why... but it has always worked before...
<fbdystang> My samba share can be seen in windows but not ubuntu. Any help as to why?
<kkal> its like the browser doesnt even know theres a link there
<bol> soreau: hm, i'll find a way, i'm in console atm
<CrustyBarnacle> kkal: Only happens in Chrome?
<soreau> johnathan: Try #compiz
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle it seems that GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false will be set when more than os or kernel are installed to presenting choices makes sense
<haluan> hi
<kkal> CrustyBarnacle: havent tried anything else
<kkal> I dont think theres anything wrong with the mouse
<soreau> bol: bol: sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: CU when i tested it
<bobleona> am I in the right place to find out the boot sequence for Ubuntu?
<CrustyBarnacle> kkal: Can you try FireFox?
<CrustyBarnacle> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Snicers-Work2> What is the best Terminal interface to ssh to linux with on Windows? I currently use Putty.
<kkal> CrustyBarnacle: will do
<kkal> CrustyBarnacle: its not predictable though so it might take a while for it to happen again
<CrustyBarnacle> bobleona: !grub
<N3> Hey my friend tried to install firefox 4 from a PPA and he can't change any settings. I'm thinking its changing the settings for the other version.
<moltendorf> Does anyone know how to set NAME_REGEX and NAME_REGEX_SYSTEM for adduser? Changing them in /etc/adduser.conf has no effect. :S
<bobleona> thank you very much aloha ;)
<N3> And he can't seem to install firefox 4
<fbdystang> My samba share can be seen in windows but not ubuntu. Any help as to why?
<DashX> Hey guys, I got a relatively simple question. I updated my packages today and flash doesnt work in any of my browsers anymore (firefox and reconq), I uninstalled and reinstalled flashplugin, but that didnt help. Anyone got any ideas?
<sm> g'day all. Upgraded my netbook with flaky x session setup to 11.04. Now upon login it shows the background and nothing else. How to regain control ?
<unik> how can I search(grep?) repos with apt-get please?
<nit-wit> DashX, install the add o in ff flash aid
<rootuser23> there is no "mail" command in ubuntu's terminal?
<DashX> nit-wit, where do i find that
<CrustyBarnacle> unik: "apt-cache search <search_term>"
<nit-wit> DashX, it is a FF add on
<johnathan> #compiz
<CrustyBarnacle> unik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<johnathan> join #compiz
<DashX> got it to work
<DashX> thanks
<unik> CrustyBarnacle: thanks a lot mate :)
<bol> soreau: thanks! http://sprunge.us/JHKA
<CrustyBarnacle> unik: Always :-)
<sm> seriously.. 11.04 upgrade has made my netbook unusable, surely there's a way to break in or boot a vanilla session other than single user mode ?
<rootuser23> does anyone know a good command in Dash to send mails? :))
<RandomTime> Hey - I'm almost done installing 11.04 on a netbook, chose a keyboard layout, and got a message saying ubiquity has crashed. The box below the installer says "ready when you are..." and all the buttons are grey - any way to continue?
<moltendorf> Does anyone know how to set NAME_REGEX and NAME_REGEX_SYSTEM for adduser? Changing them in /etc/adduser.conf has no effect. :S
<rootuser23> i'm still using the 10.10 version, have a background issue for 11.04 :(
<Toastbear> hi
<gnome> hey im getting a netbook with an atom n550 with max 2GB ram, should i install 64 bit?
<gnome> i hear its faster
<FRNAK> ok, no help. too bad
<rootuser23> 32 bit for sure
<entombed_> why 32 bit
<watnao> Hi, just checking if anyone know how to setup an interface with DHCP without default gateway? in gentoo with dhcpcd its simple "dhcpcd -G eth0" but it seems a bit harder in ubuntu, maybe im to bad at reading/searching.. anyone? :p
<rootuser23> gnome, 64 bit requires 4gb of ram
<entombed_> k
<entombed_> i thought you could run 64 bit with less than 4gb of ram
<trism> entombed_: you can
<Belial`> it doesn't *require* 4gb. but you won't see any advantages with it.
<entombed_> k
<celthunder> watnao: route add defeault gw ?
<entombed_> ive heard both ways
<adam61> does anyone know how to set up tascam soundcards?
<celthunder> entombed_: Belial` if it supports 64 bit (your processor) use it...
<Guest28723> Evening all :)
<bol> soreau: lsmod | grep intel_drv gives nothing
<entombed_> im told some applications take more memory to run, but do run faster
<soreau> bol: the module name is i915
<bol> soreau: ah
<watnao> celthunder route add default gw ? I dont what to set an own gateway, i just want to exclude it should i type like 0.0.0.0?
<soreau> bol: That log looks fine AFAICT so it must be a problem with the intel driver
<soreau> bol: Try booting with i915.dontloadme=1
<celthunder> watnao: can you do route del then?
<celthunder> watnao: route del <route to delete>
<N3> Guys, my friend installed Firefox 4 and in bash "firefox -v" shows version 4, but when he starts it, it is 3.x. Any help?
<adam61> i just reinstalled ubuntu 11.04 and followed some instructions to install alsa firmware and tascam drivers, but instead of adding the tascam, it erased both. when i do cat /proc/asound/card it returns nothing. any help is greatly appreciated
<Donniesito> Hello everyone
<celthunder> adam61: what instructions
<celthunder> Donniesito: hi
<mattalexx> I want to install Ubuntu using one machine, then transfer the drive to another machine with different mobo/graphcs. Will Ubuntu be able to handle this in stride?
<johnathan> I am planning to install ubuntu 11.04, but one quick question. I have installed previous versions of linux, but some won't let me connect to wireless internet unless i connect through wire and download and install a wireless driver. Will it make me do that on Ubuntu 11.04?
<bol> soreau: i will give it a try, thanks
<multipass> is there a good enough reason around to go from 10.10 to 11.04? anything that really makes it worth it?
<celthunder> johnathan: depends whats your wireless chipset
<N3> Guys, my friend installed Firefox 4 and in bash "firefox -v" shows version 4, but when he starts it, it is 3.x. Any help?
<randomuser-field> mattalexx, if you dont install proprietary drivers that wont migrate youll be fine
<johnathan> how can i check that celthunder?
<adam61> celthunder: here (minus the third step): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122  and here: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<Donniesito> Hey all -- I have a question. I did a clean install of 11.04, and everything was working perfectly up until a couple of days ago. Now my mouse scroll wheel only scrolls in one direction (down) - I can't scroll up. I know the mouse is fine as I dual-boot with Win7 - any ideas?
<CrustyBarnacle> N3: Does "firefox -v" show 4.0.1?
<pstewart> watnao: you want dhcp without the default gw?
<N3> CrustyBarnacle: yes
<mattalexx> randomuser-field, So if I refrain from installing any non-free drivers I will be okay. Is that what you're saying?
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: Your netbook is also  poulsbo gfx? Can you give me your config again im not on the Poulsbo box in question and it doesn seem to work... Now grub disables the screen totally
<adam61> adam61: i know for sure based on past installations that the first link is at least mostly good. the second i hadn't tried till now and it was looking good until the test came back negative for soundcards
<randomuser-field> mattalexx, for example, if you install nvidia drivers and move to an ati machine, it wont work - by itself.
<adam61> celthunder: ooops lol... i know for sure based on past installations that the first link is at least mostly good. the second i hadn't tried till now and it was looking good until the test came back negative for soundcards
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: Did not mean to say that. No, I have atom-based HP Mini 2140
<CrustyBarnacle> N3: Did your friend logout and back in?
<N3> no
<N3> I'm telling him
<mattalexx> randomuser-field, I understand. Does Ubuntu detect hardware and install any drivers on its own, in the background?
<CrustyBarnacle> N3: Maybe completely uninstall FF, then reinstall if logout doesn't fix it.
<reactor16> hi all
<N3> CrustyBarnacle: Hes logging out now, we already tried uninstalling and re-installing
<CrustyBarnacle> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Donniesito> Oops.. That was my bad
<MystKid> anyone know of a gui vnc client
<reactor16> any one know program to monitor proccess crash and report memory dump segvault ..ect ?
<dsphenom> MystKid: tsclient
<MystKid> supports ssh tunneling too?
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: It seems to have GMA 950., i have GMA 500 here. I changed my /etc/default/grub and now display is powered down by grub2... Here it is, should be similar to your config if i made no mistake : http://paste.ubuntu.com/609213/
<N3> CrustyBarnacle: that was it, nice thanks
<dsphenom> it can, although you would have to use ssh tunneling (ssh -L) separately
<CrustyBarnacle> NG: Excellent :-)
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 should be commented out
<matrix> hey
<matrix> if python is already installed
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<matrix> how can i run it
<matrix> ???
<matrix> when i run it in terminal it still shows the terminal
<matrix> how can i enter to the real python program?
<MystKid> dsphenom: ?^
<CrustyBarnacle> matrix: at the console "python" ? you get nothing?
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: thx ill try to reboot with that
<matrix> Python 2.6.4 (r264:75706, Dec  7 2009, 18:45:15)
<matrix> [GCC 4.4.1] on linux2
<matrix> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<matrix> >>>
<FloodBot1> matrix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matrix> thats what i get
<seidos> matrix: are you serious?
<matrix> yeah
<bastidrazor> matrix: what were you expecting?
<CrustyBarnacle> matrix: you are at the python prompt
<matrix> a new window with python showing
<CrustyBarnacle> matrix: you can just start entering code
<trism> matrix: if you want idle you need to install it separately (which is what usually comes with python on windows)
<matrix> ooooooooh
<bannik> does ubuntu have a firewall
<matrix> so its different than windows
<rww> !firewall | bannik
<ubottu> bannik: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<trism> matrix: no it is the same as windows, but the shortcuts they install on windows launch idle (the python executable is still there on windows too)
<matrix> im just starting on python any suggestions on learning?
<matrix> or projects for a starter
<ntr0py> CrustyBarnacle: Awesome, thx that did fix grub2 although plymouth remains to be just a purple screen
<bannik> quick help, everytime I play doom3 (linux port) the game crashes, unless I switch off the internet (then it works perfectly) is there a way to permanently block doom3 from accessing the net???
<Narc> Hello everyone. Anyone knows how to access  or install the new local settings Manager for flash player 10.3 in Natty ? I don't find it, and from what I read, I should. Thanks.
<moltendorf> Does anyone know how to set NAME_REGEX and NAME_REGEX_SYSTEM for adduser? Changing them in /etc/adduser.conf has no effect. :S
<matrix> please!
<kubu2> matrix: go to python.org and look for tuturials/examples there
<matrix> thanks
<matrix> is anyone working on python here?
<bastidrazor> matrix: everyone in #python is.
<matrix> oh
<ratchet132> initramfs cannot find live volume ubuntu
<nit-wit> Narc, what is your definition of the local settings Manager?
<ratchet132> I mean
<bannik> quick help, everytime I play doom3 (linux port) the game crashes, unless I switch off the internet (then it works perfectly) is there a way to permanently block doom3 from accessing the net???
<ratchet132> I get Initramfs:unable to load medium containing live file system
<ratchet132> on installation via usb
<earl_fx> what are people's opinions about the optimal ways to reboot a non-responsive system?
<Axlin> bannik: had to double-check on this, but ufw does allow you to set rules for specific applications. the example it gives is: ufw allow from 192.168.0.0/16 to any app <name>
<tonyjansen> earl_fx glare at it
<ratchet132> "Initramfs:unable to load medium containing live file system" on installation via usb.
<Narc> nit-wit: The 10.3 update adds a way to control LSO or "flash cookies" via a control panel. It should be in System settings, but it isn't.
<Axlin> bannik: so i *believe* the syntax you're looking for would be: ufw deny from any to any app <name> (but you may want to double-check on this)
<arand> !sysreq | earl_fx
<Narc> nit-wit: It's equivalent to the settings interface for flash on the web, only local.
<nit-wit> Narc, usually it is by right clicking on a flash event/window..etc
<arand> !reisub | earl_fx
<ubottu> earl_fx: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<earl_fx> tonyjansen: its not a pressing issue, i'm just curious for methods/ideas...
<earl_fx> thanks ubottu
<LAcan> guys, is there a good command to pull all the DNS name and mx records for a given IP?
<bannik> ERROR: not enough args ??
<nit-wit> Narc, not sure soory.;)
<arand> earl_fx: What you actually want is the [sysreq] key, which IS usually on the printescreen
<Narc> nit-wit: Yes, I tried, and it brings me to the web interface.
<earl_fx> arand:thanks for the tip.... i was a bit unsure of the pipe
<Narc> nit-wit: It's okay, thanks for your help anyway :)
<nit-wit> Narc, are you trying to clean out flash cookies in FF
<Narc> nit-wit: Well, I already have but the new control panel in Flash 10.3 has some filtering abilities from what I read.
<nit-wit> Narc, I use better privacy a FF add on, bleachbit has a new  cleaner I noticed today that gets thise pseky suckers.;)
<ntr0py> Where can i get 915resolution i386 for natty?
<en1gma> i uninstalled network manager and avahi or whatever it is.....im doing it manually but could use a little help
<en1gma> http://pastebin.ca/2062858
<en1gma> can someone help me add wlan0 static to that
<nit-wit> Narc, I would look if the new adobe stuff is in linux .
<Narc> nit-wit: It is, they say on their website that the control panel should be located in System > Preferences > Adobe Flash Player
<en1gma> anyone know networking a little?
<bannik> how would I find out what port doom3 uses to connect to the net?
<sdferfx> HELLO. I would like to ignore two dependencies on my remove operation
<sdferfx> that is, I would like to apt-get remove without removing the dependent packaes
<sdferfx> How can I do this?
<bol> socram: well, i cant pass any parameters to grub because it just runs by the menu. (holding shift+pressing arrow down), and btw the computer does a hard-lock when i run reboot so a hard reset is the only solution to reboot.
<qin> bannik: Do you run it now?
<sburwood1> I am using 11.04 64bit (in the case that it makes a difference.  I created a partition with the gparted I installed into 11.04.  I can copy from another partition, but can't paste onto the created partition.  Why and how can I make it accessible?
<bannik> qin - run what?
<qin> doom3
<bannik> ya
<bannik> got it fixed I hope
<bannik> added 127.0.0.1 q4master.idsoftware.com idnet.ua-corp.com to the hosts file in the etc folder
<gmachine_24> I'm using LtS 10.04 - and want to know what scanners people have working with the 'simple scan' program. I have an old benq/acer which is not completely recognized.
<qin> ok
<bannik> what is the hosts file?
<gmachine_24> I need a simple flatbed scanner for pics and some pdf file creation - should have said that up top.
<bastidrazor> bannik: /etc/hosts
<bannik> yea but what does it do - I added the 127.0.0.1 q4master.idsoftware.com idnet.ua-corp.com and apparently this should block access to the net
<bannik> does the host file do that?
<Narc> nit-wit: Just for you to know, I found how.
<nit-wit> Narc, cool how
<bastidrazor> bannik: no, it now redirects thost domains to localhost (127.0.0.1)
<bastidrazor> s/thost/those
<bannik> lol thost my new word of the day
<nprice> PANDA WATCH
<Narc> nit-wit: You need to have "Adobe Flash Plugin 10" installed, not the plugin installer. Weird. Anyway, now the flash control panel shows up in system settings.
<bannik> what about the host.deny file - if I add 127.0.0.1 q4master.idsoftware.com idnet.ua-corp.com would it block it?
<pstewart> bannik: no
<sburwood1> When a partition's properties are undefined, how can I repair that?
#ubuntu 2011-05-18
<bannik> what does the host.deny file do?
<pstewart> bannik: host.deny is for blocking machines that can login remotely to your own
<bannik> cool thank you
<bannik> okay a simple question for the pros, what are the good terminals to use - somenoe said I should use the basic one others suggested guake - what do you guys think is best to use
<Braiam> bannik: whats you preffer?
<bannik> speed and usability
<bol> no luck with  i915.dontloadme=1
<bol> i give up
<hiexpo> just terminal is good can do anything with it that any other can do and is less heavy
<malik> bannik, i would go for  terminator
<SpaceBass> any suggestions for package/app to create an RSS feed from a directory structure?
<alexim> join debian
<alexim> argh sorry
<Lims> I've installed 11.04 side by side with 10.10 to test it out, now that I'm ready to move over to 11.04 is there a preferred way to do so? Or should I just boot up gParted and start nuking partitions?
<lwizardl> is there a way to set the default printer to the pdf version of print to file ?
<entombed_> does richard stallman or linus or any of those dudes ever get on freenode?
<ntr0py> I compiled 915resolution from hardy sources for my natty gma500 i386 box. Why cant I install the deb without destroying xserver-xorg-video-intel? This package does NOT provide this tool!
<Dakrav> should i ask here for help with getting itunes to work with wine?
<RandomTime> Lims: Depending on how you installed it, copy any files you want from the 11.04 partition, and upgrade the 10.10, then use gparted to kill what was 11.04
<bastidrazor> Dakrav: #winehq may be a better channel and also look at !appdb
<bastidrazor> !appdb > Dakrav
<ubottu> Dakrav, please see my private message
<Dakrav> thanks
<MikeHere> hello
<russjr08> Has anyone used the Upgrade option on the Natty CD? Does it work well?
<Lims> Random: I've got MythTV setup just perfectly (finally) in 11.04, and I'd hate to redo all of that.
<Lims> I actually have more work done in 11.04 then in 10.10, so should I just blow away the 10.10 partitions and resize my 11.04
<MikeHere> I've installed Xampp which comes with MySQL which can not launch because it says port 3306 is already in use. I've tried removing mysql-server, but then xampp's mysql won't work. So is there a way I can grab the PID of the process using port 3306 (preferably in a GUI) so that I can kill it.
<Oracle> can someone help me with installing usb support on virtual box?
<RandomTime> Lims: sure
<bol> socram: i found this in kern.log -> http://sprunge.us/IIOD if you can do anything with it? :/
<Manax392> Hi Guys I want to implent a printer driver to a Live-Cd ( in my case USB-Drive ) is this possible for not pros in linux ?
<Oracle>  can someone help me with installing usb support on virtual box? Need help urgently
<Lims> Random: Thanks. I was halfway hoping there was a guided (less messy) method similar to how the install is so willing to help you do side by side installs. But gParted here I come.
<jgould> I am unable to select my USB mic in sound prefrences.  I can send outbound audio to the headset, but not inbound audio.  Any ideas?
<multipass> how do i remove grub2 bootloader from a hard drive?
<RandomTime> I don't think so, unless you want to nuke both and start again. Gparted's fairly easy to use
<roasted> multipass, why would you need to?
<Manax392> Hi Guys I want to implent a printer driver to a Live-Cd ( in my case USB-Drive ) is this possible for not pros in linux ?
<szal> !repeat | Manax392
<ubottu> Manax392: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<multipass> roasted: well i got a new ssd, turned the old spinning one intu pure storage.. cant change the order of HD boot in bios... so its booting first and failing.
<szal> multipass: my guess is that it won't do anything else if you remove its bootloader
<roasted> multipass, really? you should be able to select the drive in bios. Nonetheless, what if you recover grub2 from an ubuntu livecd?
<gebbione> what is your favourite ssh/sft client in ubuntu
<jgould> gebbione: ssh
<multipass> roasted: i have the grub2 on my ssd now... and i have to do a custom boot every time i load computer
<MikeHere> Nobody know how I can view the PID of a process running on a port?
<szal> MikeHere: huh?
<pstewart> MikeHere: netstat -p
<Zachriel> Anyone know how to change a computer's name after installation?
<Lims> netstat
<multipass> i just dont want to have any grub on the old spinny hard drive
<ubusammyn150> what software should i use in windows to make a grub boot loader?  for some reason my netbook is looking for bootmgr instead of grub?
<multipass> i know i could put grub on that too, but i dont wanna ^^
<szal> !hostname | Zachriel
<ubottu> Zachriel: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<MikeHere> psalden, I'm looking for the PID of port 3306 (mysql) so I can kill it, netstat-p doesn't show this
<bastidrazor> MikeHere: sudo netstat -napt | grep processname  ..it'll show you the   PID/proccessname at the end
<Zachriel> szal: What should I edit those files with? Can I use any text editor, ie: gedit?
<Lims> gedit or vi if your good like that
<ubusammyn150> I have burned remix rescue onto usb, but it wasnt made bootable..
<earl_fx> Zachriel: you could also use nano on the command line. its quick and fairly intuitive.
<bastidrazor> Zachriel: you can yes but you need to start gedit with gksudo.. for example press Alt+F2 then type gksudo gedit
<Lims> err... you're
<ubusammyn150> !how to make a bootable rescue usb?
<ubottu> ubusammyn150: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zachriel> bastidrazor: Why gksudo, not just sudo?
<bastidrazor> !gksudo | Zachriel
<ubottu> Zachriel: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<timo2> ubottu: you are
<ubusammyn150> lol
<timo2> low self-esteem :-[
<Zachriel> Okay, hey... so, now I know what gksudo is and I'm happy I learned -now-.
<MikeHere> How can I kill whatever is using port 3306 please?
<Arachon> Hey, I'm having troubles doing a command-line install of ubuntu, I can run through the installation process as normal, but when I boot up, it boots, the boot-splash loads, but then I just get a black screen
<Arachon> with a blinking underscore
<Jeruvy> MikeHere: MySQL is usually listening on that port.
<MikeHere> Jeruvy, is there a way I can end it, like kill <flag> 3306?
<Jeruvy> MikeHere: service mysql stop
<Loshki> MikeHere: run 'lsof -i4tcp' to see which process is running on that port...
<Jeruvy> MikeHere: er mysqld* rather.
<timo2> t
<timo2> whats the d for
<aeon-ltd> daemon?.... ,maybe
<ntr0py> How can i install .deb package when it is in conflict with another one?
<MikeHere> Jeruvy, service mysql stop, did the trick - thanks for that
<Zachriel> I changed the /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files, do I need to restart the system to actually see the change?
<Lims> Zach: Yes
<Zachriel> Right... let's see.
<ubusammyn150> hehe #windows actually helped me haha
<Armageddon> what is the source code option in the source.list ? what is it used for exactly ? what is its purpose ?
<ntr0py> How can i FORCE a local .deb package to install over any conflicts?
<nicovl> how does the /dev/ part of the filesystem work?
<nicovl> like what does this mean: df -h  result: none                  997M  244K  997M   1% /dev
<bastidrazor> !filesystem > nicovl ::this page tells all
<ubottu> nicovl, please see my private message
<Armageddon> ntr0py, you do not want to do that though
<Zachriel> Excellent!
<th0r> ntr0py: I think there is a -force option in dpkg
<ntr0py> Armageddon: What do you mean?
<nicovl> bastidrazor: I am having problems with the dev filesystem not being available during boot
<MikeHere> So, you al sysadmins in here, how can a web developer with all the web jargon to learn find time to learn of all bash commands as well lol
<Armageddon> ntr0py, I mean, don't force it over conflicts, they are called conflicts for a reason
<nicovl> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/4f99705c-139f-4054-82fb-3dc293210448 does not exist
<ntr0py> Armageddon: yes, but i dont use the parts from the other package in question
<timo2> use paste bin u noob
<kb3gtn> MikeHere: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<nicovl> timo2 r u talking to me ?
<timo2> yes
<kb3gtn> MikeHere: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Armageddon> ntr0py, I'm not worried about the other packages you don't use, I'm worried about the whole system which you do use
<bastidrazor> nicovl: you should ask the channel.
<nicovl> timo2: using pastebin for one line would be a little excessive don't you think
<Danny_Joris> Hi all. I need to set environment variables as described here for fedora commons: https://wiki.duraspace.org/display/FCR30/Installation+and+Configuration+Guide#InstallationandConfigurationGuide-PrepareEnvironmentVariables How do I set the PATH variable?  not sure what $FEDORA_HOME/server/bin means..
<bastidrazor> Danny_Joris: you do know this isn't #fedora?
<CrustyBarnacle> ntr0py: Agree with Armageddon. What are you trying to install?
<MikeHere> kb3gtn, Looks good - bookmarked for a rainy day :p thanks
<Danny_Joris> bastidrazor: repository fedora, not linux distribution fedora
<Danny_Joris> i guess it's more a general linux question
<Armageddon> Danny_Joris, it has something to do with fedora's repos, it's not a general question anymore
<Danny_Joris> okay
<bastidrazor> Danny_Joris: you're adding a fedora repository to ubuntu?
<ntr0py> Armageddon, CrustyBarnacle: i need 915resolution for plymouth resolution, i compiled it from hardy src but the resulting .deb collides with xserver-xorg-video-intel which does not provide that tool. I am not using any 9xx or 8xx drivers but emgd for gma500
<nicovl> ok... to clean things up: I am having problems during bootup, the dev filesystem doesn't seem to be available during bootup here is my boot.log http://pastebin.com/ekj6W1YU can anybody help?
<Oracle> can someone help me with installing usb support on virtual box?
<a|3x> so i got this laptop and installed ubuntu on it but my sound quality really sucks now, when windows was on it it was pretty good
<nicovl> once the system is booted I can mount the partitions in fstab no problem
<Oracle> Hey guys anyone uses oracle virtual box here?
<watnao> yes
<Oracle> can you help me install usb support
<a|3x> i got virtual box on it too, but it crashes the vms for some reason with aborted message
<nicovl> Oracle, I have used it but never tried anything with USB
<Oracle> i have tried everything
<CrustyBarnacle> Oracle: is your user part of the 'vboxusers' group?
<Oracle> Dont have a clue
<Oracle> ill check
<Oracle> Yes i am crustybarnacle
<a|3x> how can i fix my sound issue?
<CrustyBarnacle> Oracle: In VB Settings, under USB, is "Enable USB Controller" selected?
<Oracle> Yuh
<hypoon> hey guys, I've got a machine here running 10.04 LTS, and it suddenly reboots after being logged in for a few minutes
<hypoon> Any ideas?
<CrustyBarnacle> Oracle: and "Enable USB 2.0 (EHCI) Controller"?
<Oracle> yup
<Oracle> Crusty can you team view and fix it?
<Oracle> I have honestly tried everything
<szal> hypoon: could be anything..  defective RAM, insufficient CPU cooling, failing PSU..
<Armageddon> what is the source code option in the source.list ? what is it used for exactly ? what is its purpose ?
<CrustyBarnacle> Oracle: Not sure if I can fix it.... trying to fix on my system currently.
<Oracle> Does your usb support not work either?
<hypoon> szal: yeah, that's what I'm afraid of. This is kind of a, "where do I start?" kind of situation
<CrustyBarnacle> Oracle: It used to.
<Oracle> oh
<Oracle> Anyone else can help
<hypoon> there it goes again
<trism> Armageddon: it allows you to download the source code for a package with apt-get source
<Armageddon> trism, source code as in .tar.gz right ?
<hypoon> This machine is also displaying the message about CPU security features, but I don't remember having seen that before.
<b44> how to set PYTHONPATH to point to $BUILDDIR/python . ??
<trism> Armageddon: yes it includes the original tar.gz and any files required the rebuild the package (it also unpacks it for you in the current directory)
<itaylor57> KM0201: o/
<KM0201> itaylor57: o
<KM0201> o/
<Armageddon> trism, thanks, that was for general knowledge
<Arachon> Hey, I'm having troubles doing a command-line install of ubuntu, I can run through the installation process as normal, but when I boot up, it boots, the boot-splash loads, but then I just get a black screen with a flashing underscore...
<CrustyBarnacle> Oracle: Just fixed it for myself. It was just the "vboxusers" issue. Added my user and logged out/in.
<CrustyBarnacle> Oracle: Printing test page via usb from guest ubuntu 10.04 on host ubuntu 11.04
<nicovl> anyone have any tips on the optimum partition size? I have a 2TB drive which will be used mostly for data/media files... what is the best way to partition it?
<nicovl> the system is on a seperate drive
<CrustyBarnacle> Oracle: I do have "Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack" (v4.0.6r71344) installed.
<frostschutz> nicovl: entirely up to you. I prefer to use LVM on such disks so I can slice them up any way I want, but you could just as well just format it with any filesystem of your choice directly.
<Oracle> Your using 4.0.6
<nicovl> frostschutz, thanks :)
<Chotaz> I ahve an nvidia gt9800 and am running natty, anything flash in fullscreen is very jumpy and delayed on interactions(clicks/keyboard inputs, etc). How can I fix this?
<CrustyBarnacle> Oracle: Of the extension, yes. Of VB 4.0.8
<szal> Chotaz: buy a better gfx card ;)
<hypoon> hey again guys, sorry about the disconnects, I had a bad connection. Is Memtest86 a good way to identify defective RAM?
<rww> hypoon: yes
<watnao> yes, but it will take a couple of hours
<rww> well, I use memtest86+. ISO's at http://www.memtest.org/#downiso
<Chotaz> szal, sorry if it's not the highest end but I never had problems running crysis one with max specs on this setup, so I guess it's not ahrdware problem?
<etank> i just bought a macbook pro 13inch 8,1. would it be expected that a natty cd would boot to the live file system with no issues?
<hypoon> so far, I'm on test #8, and no errors have been printed. If it loops back around to test #1, then what?
<etank> i keep getting a busybox error about not being to find the live file system
<hypoon> assume the RAM is OK?
<hypoon> rww: yeah, 86+ is what I meant
<hypoon> watnao: even if you only have 512MB?
<ITSOVER9000> I beleive someone had the ame problem but, in 11.04 when  i play a song it has no sound. What can i do to fix it?
<rww> hypoon: it'll tell you when it's done.
<rww> hypoon: it does to me, anyway.
<Arachon> Hey, I'm having troubles doing a command-line install of ubuntu, I can run through the installation process as normal, but when I boot up, it boots, the boot-splash loads, but then I just get a black screen with a flashing underscore...
<etank> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty   <-- that page doesn't list anything about boot issues with the live cd
<hypoon> rww: it now says at the bottom "Pass complete, no errors, press Esc to exit", is that what you mean? It's on test #3 again
<ITSOVER9000> I beleive someone had the same problem but, in 11.04 when  I play a song/video it has no audio. What can i do to fix it?
<rww> hypoon: yes
<hypoon> rww: Ok, If the memory's OK then, I guess I'll move on to the PSU.
<hittt> Is there a tool for manual memory changes in linux, similar to cheatengine for windows?
<earthen>  /msg NickServ identify <thorthor>
<rww> !identify | earthen
<ubottu> earthen: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<hittt> without the <> of course
<rww> unless that's part of your password :D
<newubuntist> darel : are you there?
<hittt> doubtful but yes
<Gentoon> Is there a way to see if ia cp is hanging or still working?
<Gentoon> Or a way to run one with some kind of progress indication?
<newubuntist>  have some troubles with a folder
<bastidrazor> Gentoon: look in the destination directory for files size increase if a single large file, or even if multiple files are being added
<ITSOVER9000> I beleive someone had the ame problem but, in 11.04 when  i play a song it has no sound. What can i do to fix it?
<szal> !repeat | ITSOVER9000
<ubottu> ITSOVER9000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<newubuntist> so if i use 'chown' to own a foder
<newubuntist> does it mean that i must repeat this command with all the files of the folder
<lwizardl> is there a way to set the default printer to the pdf version of print to file ?
<szal> newubuntist: read 'man chown', it has a recursive option
<earthen> has anyone connected a samsung galaxy S to ubuntu
<bastidrazor> newubuntist: use chown -R   to make it affect all files and subdirectories
<Chotaz> I currently have a Q6600 OC'd at 4.0, perfectly stable with water cooling, 8GB of ram and a slightly OC'd GTX9800, but YT videos act weird on full screen, dunno why that'd happen on such a rig, neither I know how to get around it. Any tips?
<newubuntist> thanks bastidrazor
<newubuntist> thanks: szal
<bastidrazor> newubuntist: you're welcome.
<ejv> terrific system specs, and you can't play YT videos? obligatory: http://xkcd.com/619/
<andresj> How would you go about replacing the File Selector dialog in all GTK+ applications? (Hopefully short of recompiling GTK+.)
<andresj> To be sure, I do mean to develop an application/library in C++.
<Guest69286> Hello. Is anyone here?
<Guest69286> I have a question.
<szal> wrong question
<rww> Guest69286: Yup. Best to just ask the question to the channel (all on one line) and see if anyone knows :)
<CrustyBarnacle> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest69286> Fab. thanks
<Guest69286> Question is this
<rww> that's what I said ubottu, yes.
<roasted> Question - has anybody here used Deja Dup? I just came across it today, and I love everything about the program, but I'm trying to see if there's a way to use this program (or something very similar to it) that automatically mounts CIFS shares and rsync's the data across the network, however, uncompressed. Any thoughts?
<Guest69286> I am using 10.04 and want to upgrade to 11.04. Is it best to do a fresh install rather than upgrade?
<rww> Guest69286: upgrade should work, but you'd have to do 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04, so it may be more hassle/bandwidth than you want to do.
<Guest69286> Ok than Guest.
<SudoKing> CD may be faster... you won't have to reinstall software if you upgrade :)
<hypoon> So I looked over kern.log, and it appears that linux had no idea that we were going to suddenly reboot. Does this imply that it's a hardware issue?
<Guest69286> I have 11.04 on a CD - just d/l it. Can I just install it over the top onto the same partition? Or can I reformat it?
<SudoKing> do you have a separate partition for /?
<rww> Guest69286: you can install it over the top of the same partition. It should automatically detect the existing Ubuntu installation and keep your /home files.
<rww> (but do backups anyway(
<szal> SudoKing: separate from what?
<SudoKing> i put my /home on a separate partition:)
<Guest69286> Thanks RWW, Guest and SudoKing
<SudoKing> makes me feel safer, at least
<rww> I don't feel safe with repartitioning unless my data is on a drive that's not connected to the computer in question ;)
<szal> SudoKing: then it'd make more sense to ask the question the other way around :P
<Scunizi> In nautilus I have created several bookmarks.  When I'm online with a service to use and need to upload a file when I click "browse" a search window appears (nautilus?) but not all shortcuts are displayed.. How do I make them display ??
<Guest69286> Yes, my hard drive is this: 1TB - 920 is NTFS and where I store the data. Then I have a 50GB rxt 4 - which has 10 GB extended and 10 GB swap
<roasted> Question - has anybody here used Deja Dup? I just came across it today, and I love everything about the program, but I'm trying to see if there's a way to use this program (or something very similar to it) that automatically mounts CIFS shares and rsync's the data across the network, however, uncompressed. Any thoughts?
<questionnnn> hi! today i bought a new laptop with an i5 2520m prozessor. its an dualcore prozessor with hyperthreading. it can handle 4 threads simultainly. i wanted to ask if i can install ubuntu 64bit on it
<rww> questionnnn: yes
<szal> Guest69286: you'll hardly ever need 10 GB of swap space..  unless you have that much RAM and do suspend-to-disk
<questionnnn> ok thanks alot
<Guest69286> Thanks Guest. I am learning  - hence silly questions. The box has 4 GB of RAM.
<spankbot> anyone running MAME?
<Guest69286> So, folks, to make sure I understand, I back up my data, then just slip in the CD and reinstall over the top of the existing installation?
<rww> Guest69286: yup
<Guest69286> No need to reformat the ext4 partition?
<rww> Guest69286: nope
<Guest69286> Thanks heaps RWWW
<Guest69286> :)
<jpl> hi people, is this the richt channel to ask for a hardware problem with ubuntu 11.4
<jpl> ok, I'll just ask. I'm having trouble getting my huawei broadband modem to work with network manager after updating to 11.4
<jpl> I deleted the old profiles and created a new one
<hypoon> anybody got any bright ideas for testing a power supply (without having one to swap it with)
<jpl> but even when I see in messages log that the modem is been detecte, nm is not enabling the connection
<jpl> ideas??
<ouyes> hypoon, what do you mean test?
<hypoon> I want to verify that it is functioning properly, I'm getting sudden reboots.
<hypoon> ouyes: it's sudden instant-off, and then it boots back up. It does not go through the shutdown process
<jiohdi> hypoon, how long does it stay on?
<ouyes> hypoon, you should go to hardware channel, but I think you need to reconfigure your bios setup?
<hypoon> jiohdi: depends on how much I do. If I boot it up, log in, and leave it, it stays on much longer than if I boot it up, log in, and then open up firefox.
<hypoon> ouyes: it worked great up until today
<hypoon> ouyes: and we've had some moderate storms lately
<jiohdi> hypoon, definitely does not sound like a hardware problem, hardware does not typically behave that way
<pepsi> does the bios give you information like the voltage on each rail and the temperature of the cpu?
<hypoon> ouyes: I didn't know there was a hardware channel
<hypoon> pepsi: I'll check now
<pepsi> ##hardware or ##electronics
<ouyes> hypoon, you are talking about just one all a lot of computers?
<ouyes> hypoon, channel name ##hardware
<hypoon> ouyes: well, one out of two in this building
<pepsi> the other computer sounds like a good donor for a PSU for testing
<jiohdi> hypoon, there may be a power transistor that breaks down when it gets too hot, but your description seems more software/bios related
<hypoon> jiohdi: any idea how I can verify that it is a software problem?
<jiohdi> live cd
<jiohdi> that will take out your os as a culprit anyways
<jiohdi> it will still leave the bios
<enav> hello... im adding a printer form a shared windows machine to my ubuntu 10.10....... what driver version should i select from the list?????
<enav> is ahp D1600
<bigeye> I have a question. Can I change default messanger to pidgin? I want to launch pidgin when I click Chat button on the top panel.
<hypoon> pepsi: System temp: 37C/98F , CPU temp: 61C/141F, System Fan: 0RPM, CPU Fan: 3054 RPM, CPU Vcore: 1.36V, 12V: 11.91V, 3.3V: 3.346V, 5V: 5.10V, VBat: 3.34V, 5V SB: 5.02V
<roasted> Question - has anybody here used Deja Dup? I just came across it today, and I love everything about the program, but I'm trying to see if there's a way to use this program (or something very similar to it) that automatically mounts CIFS shares and rsync's the data across the network, however, uncompressed. Any thoughts?
<hypoon> pepsi: of course, they vary a little bit around those numbers. Temperatures have increased to 39C and 64C since I typed that
<pepsi> what processor?
<XuMuK> roasted, i was using it some time ago with amazon storage
<jiohdi> hypoon, temp can be a factor... check your fans to make sure they are not caked with crap and running properly
<roasted> XuMuK, I love it, but I REALLY want to sync raw data. I asked the devs if it was an upcoming feature and they said no, that wasnt their target.
<roasted> XuMuK, it was so depressing to hear that, as its such a solid application
<roasted> XuMuK, do you know of any other apps that have the same functionality yet can sync raw data?
<jiohdi> hypoon, though the temp thing is often not power supply problem by video card or main processor
<jiohdi> by=but*
<XuMuK> roasted, rsyns via sftp
<XuMuK> rsync*
<hypoon> pepsi: I'm sorry to say that I don't know what processor this is, I'm not very familiar with this machine
<tmg> anyone experienced with webkit building from surces, best if on 11.04 ?
<roasted> XuMuK, I was hoping for an easy to use gui :(
<ntr0py> Is there something like grub2-extras for ubuntu?
<XuMuK> roasted, there are few frontend for rsync there
<ntr0py> i need http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/lh/grub-extras/915resolution/files
<roasted> XuMuK, any you recommend?
<pepsi> hypoon, so try a live cd or swap the psu with the other computer temporarily
<hypoon> pepsi: yeah, I don't have any other PSU's on hand. I'm making a live-usb now
<XuMuK> roasted, i don't use them anymore, i couldn't say you right now... ask google)
<pepsi> hypoon, you said you have 2 computers
<roasted> XuMuK, been there. tried about 10 of them. none compare to deja dup, yet I want RAW data. gahh.
<hypoon> pepsi: yes, but the other machine's PSU is underpowered for this machine
<brad_> I think I've found a bug regarding the ath5k driver for my AR5414 atheros chipset in my laptop. It will not list any wireless APs at all on 11.04 (of Ubuntu & Kubuntu & Fedora 15 beta.. so I think it's a kernel issue)
<XuMuK> roasted, yeah, deja dup compress it all
<hypoon> pepsi: this machine has dual 1TB's in a raid0
<roasted> XuMuK, and it auto mounts cifs shares, something none of the others did. its SO convenient...
<brad_> I am new to submitting bug reports so if someone could help me does so I would greatly appreciate it as my wireless no longer works.
<hypoon> pepsi: it's a desktop machine though, not a server.
<XuMuK> roasted, as i sad, i didn't use them with cifs, but with remote amazon storage
<pepsi> hypoon, personally, i'd try it anyhow.. but i've never cared about my power supplies much, even with 4 or 5 hard drives
<roasted> XuMuK, yeah :(
<hypoon> pepsi: I'll see if they can be swapped. I don't know if the other PSU has sata power on it or not, I'll look in a moment
<hypoon> another weird thing is that it doesn't reboot on me if I go into recovery mode
<hypoon> but it does if I boot an older kernel
<hypoon> (not in recovery mode)
<pepsi> maybe your graphics card hates you
<hypoon> pepsi: that's why I'm curious how the liveUSB will perform
<spankbot> I can't believe its so diff to get MAME running in LNX, there is no consolidated documentation..
<MrGizmo> i am getting Lost of Screen tearing with The ATI  Xord drivers. dose anybody know how to fix this issue?
<roasted> Question - has anybody used gnome scheduler? I set up a recurring task but it doesn't seem to run, even tho it's set to run at every minute of the day. Meanwhile if I execute the command manually, it works fine.
<Loshki> hypoon: consider running a memtest overnight to verify the hardware?
<Loshki> roasted: which command? Have you tried it under 'at' or via 'crontab'? I dunno much about gnome scheduler...
<Belial`> is anyone familiar with vgaswitheroo?
<spankbot> Anyone know about MAME?
<ouyes> hypoon, what situation are you facing? tell us what happened exactly
<spankbot> What can you tell me about MAME
<Sidd1217> Am I in the right place.  Noob here, have an odd question about installing ubuntu.
<TurkuSama> <- curious about mame as well
<foul_owl> Hello. Natty installer does not detect my hard drive, yet nautilus from the live cd sees it fine and I can read and write data to it from nautilus. Running a raid 1 on an integrated SIL3114 on my Asus A8N motherboard. Thanks!
<roasted> Loshki, I just found it on accident and thought "oh that might be a nicer way to set jobs than crontab"
<arand> Sidd1217: Ask away, otherwise no one will answer.
<Loshki> Sidd1217: this is the right place, just ask your question and if someone knows they may answer...
<roasted> Loshki, I may be deploying ubuntu at work so I'm trying to find gui apps so certain people dont crap themselves.
<spankbot> TurkuSama If I were running Windows f*n 98 through Win7, I'd have MAME up in 5 min with ROMs.  But as always LNX documentation is non-conclusive or up to date on how to get it running.
<cirwin> what's the simplest program I can use to crop an image?
<hypoon> ouyes: The computer booted up today. I logged in. Shortly afterward, the screen went black, and I started to boot up again. Rinse and repeat ;-)
<roasted> Question - with cron, how can I set a job to run at login?
<Sidd1217> Perhaps somebody will answer.  I'm booting 11.04 off of a cd.  It won't install due to [error 5]...I think there's a scratch on the disc.  I thought I'd install via a flash drive, but I now know this old box won't boot from usb.
<hi> hello
<TurkuSama> i can't help you there, i've tried searching on google
<spankbot> cirwin GIMP
<hi> can anyone tell me why backtrack crashed
<TurkuSama> i was going to lurk here for awhile till someone answered you
<Sidd1217> My question is, is there a way I can install *from* the ubuntu flash drive, while running from the ubuntu cd.
<cirwin> spankbot: that's the "simplest", seriously... I might as well use imagemagick
<Guest27996> can anyone tell me why backtrack crashed
<aeon-ltd> hi: ask in #backtrack
<Loshki> roasted: well, if you want to debug this, I'd still start by seeing if you can get it to run ok with at or crontab
<bastidrazor> Guest27996: because backtrack is not Ubuntu
<ouyes> hypoon, horrible, what gave you by unam -a?
<spankbot> cirwin  it's LNX, nothing is meant to be simplest
<aeon-ltd> !backtrack | Guest27996
<ubottu> Guest27996: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<hypoon> Loshki: I ran memtest, it said everything was OK. I only ran one pass though
<nejode> cirwin, shotwell, fotoxx
<roasted> Loshki, it works fine if I run it manually. I almost think its just the program itself as it has some options Im not sure of.
<cirwin> nejode: thanks
<ouyes> hypoon, and what is your computer type or model?
<hypoon> ouyes: I just booted off of a liveUSB
<hypoon> ouyes: it's a custom built machine, I don't remember the processor. 512MB of ram, dual 1TB sata's in RAID0
<hypoon> ouyes: ubuntu 10.4.2 LTS
<hypoon> ouyes: recovery mode seems stable, but neither this kernel nor the previous kernel are, it reboots either way.
<hypoon> ouyes: it seems to last longer if I don't do anything than if I open firefox, etc...
<Loshki> roasted: the environment in which the commands run delayed isn't exactly the same as when running from the cli. That's why I wondered about running under crontab. Also consider running from a shell script and adding echo statements so you can see when the script starts and ends...
<roasted> Loshki, have you used any rsync gui apps by chance?
<ccallahan> Hey, has anyone had issues running applications under WINE and losing their sound?
<hypoon> well
<hypoon> that was interesting
<hypoon> running off of my liveUSB
<hypoon> I rebooted
<hypoon> must be hardware
<Loshki> roasted: sorry, I don't use gui stuff much at all (I find them often buggy). I do use rsync from the command line, though...
<roasted> Loshki, as do I. just trying to find gui alternatives for some stuff to ease a certain group of people into linux ::
<roasted> :P
<TurkuSama> [ubuntu 11.04]  how do i change my desktop icons to whatever .png or .ico I want?
<Loshki> roasted: I understand. Maybe write a shell script for them instead?
<roasted> Loshki, thats possible too. I just thought it would be easier to find an app that doenst suck, considering theres like 12 to choose from
<Loshki> hypoon: lshw should tell you lots about your hardware. Did you run memtest overnight?
<roasted> Loshki, the problem is each app has a shining featur about it the others dont have. if only i could just combine them all...
<Loshki> roasted: I'd trade 11 of those apps for one which really works well.... :-(
<roasted> Loshki, there is one that works super well, but it only supports compression. i want to sync raw data as this file server is also a media server. i cant relaly stream data thats tarballed. ya know?
<nwmcsween> hey serge what needs to be finished in userns? maybe I can help out
<nwmcsween> hallyn
<roasted> Loshki, the devs on launchpad said they hadnt intended to support raw transmission of data. im tempted to offer a fat donation if they do, as that kind of app would be a true blessing to have at owrk.
<Cube``> how can i install python2.5 pip on ubuntu 11.04?
<Loshki> roasted: what exactly are you trying to do?
<multipass> my 10.10 live usb keeps stalling on the "preparing to install ubuntu" tab.. any idea what its doing?
<roasted> Loshki, I want a program that does the following. auto mount a CIFS share and rsync all data in raw format to the CIFS share. I'd also like it to do it at certain times with a scheduler
<Sidd1217> How can I read/install Ubuntu 11.04 from a bootable USB flash drive while running off of a Ubuntu 11.04 cd?  Long story.
<roasted> Loshki, grsync does this, but has no scheduler or auto mount. deja dup does this, but only supports compression, no raw data. luckybackup wont sync files for me, only empty directories (dont ask, i have no idea)
<nwmcsween> hallyn what needs to be finished with userns maybe I can help out
<jack-> question: which ones are the coolest games you have for ubuntu?
<Loshki> roasted: well personally, I would script it, using mount & rsync, and invoke it from crontab....
<jack-> xonotic?
<roasted> Loshki, that may be my only choice here, but I felt like I was so close woth deja dup
<foul_owl> Hello. Natty installer does not detect my hard drive, yet nautilus from the live cd sees it fine and I can read and write data to it from nautilus. Running a raid 1 on an integrated SIL3114 on my Asus A8N motherboard. Thanks!
<roasted> Loshki, its even coming on the livecd of 11.10 and fedora 13.  its a really solid application, like macs back in time or time machine or whatever that thing is.
<roasted> Loshki, ive tested it extensively, it works spot on. I just wish it wasnt tarballs :/
<Cube``> how can i install python2.5 pip on ubuntu 11.04?
<Loshki> roasted: generally, if it has a gui, it's not usually designed to run unattended...
<roasted> Loshki, I fail to see why that would be an issue. the thing runs in the background without issue.
<gangsjen> Sorry about that.
<quint> ok so i have run into an issue after installing from a usb made with unetbootin
<quint> my fresh installation will not start unless the usb is inserted
<shawn_> i am looking for someone to help me answer some questions
<quint> i have a feeling i should install grub to the hard drive from the live image on the usb, does that sound like the right thing to do?
<Loshki> roasted: generally, if there's a gui, it was designed for someone to sit there and interact. It doesn't *have* to be that way, but mostly it is. Let me know if you need scripting help. Otherwise, try a 2nd opinion...
<shawn_> how many workspaces does ubuntu support?
<Skaperen> shawn_: how do you think you could possibly find such people without letting people know what the questions are?
<multipass> my ubuntu keeps freezing after i click forward on the "preparing to install ubuntu" step, where it has the 3 green checkmarks... do i need to download a new iso?
<roasted> Loshki, I fail to see how it requires someone to interact if it was designed with a scheduler, though...
<Skaperen> shawn_: define "workspace"
<roasted> Loshki, because, if thats the case, whats the excuse for cron being acceptable?
<quint> anyone have advice for me?
<quint> just dont wanna go do something i shouldnt lol
<roasted> quint, I wonder if the boot record is on the usb drive, somehow
<Skaperen> quint: what are you trying to accomplish?
<roasted> quint, what error do you get if theres no usb drive in?
<quint> no error just blinking cursor (bios i think)
<quint> mbr is on usb most likely
<roasted> quint, id restore grub, but direct it to the hard drive
<quint> thats what i thought
<roasted> quint, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html
<quint> just needed a second opinion
<roasted> ive used that before
<roasted> about 3 days ago actually. haha
<quint> thanks guys!
<quint> much appreciated
<Skaperen> quint: try something
<roasted> good luck
<Loshki> roasted: sorry, wish I could help better...
<Skaperen> quint: if that doesn't work, try something else
<quint> lol :P
<quint> will do
<roasted> Loshki, its okay, i just wasnt understanding your take on the unattended thing :P
<Skaperen> quint: seriously ... I do things that way
<Skaperen> quint: of course I have some background knowledge to help arrange the order of things to try in an optimal sequence
<shawn_> skarpen, does ubuntu come with open office by default
<roasted> no
<roasted> libre office
<hallyn> nwmcsween: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserNamespace
<roasted> as of 11.04
<roasted> previous versions came with open office
<Skaperen> quint: if you ask "will X work" ... we answer "let us know after you try it"
<hypoon> Loshki: I didn't let it run overnight, no. It took about 15 minutes to do one pass, and I exited during the second pass. Pardon me while I swap PSUs with another machine I forgot was around.
<Skaperen> quint: unless, of course, we've already done exactly what you are asking about
<quint> ok i'll report back with result in a few
<sroy2> is there a bootloader that can handle more than 4 OSes? I think grub is capped out at 3
<quint> thanks :)
<Skaperen> quint: you've mentioned usb and grub and booting ... somehow I wonder if you are trying to make an ISO bootable on a flash drive
<roasted> Skaperen, he already did. thats how he installed ubuntu.
<hallyn_afk> nwmcsween: look at the recent userns patches applied to Linus' tree - first step is converting remaining capable calls to ns_capable when appropriate, and converting remaining userid checks to be userns aware.
<Cube``> how can i install python2.5 pip on ubuntu 11.04? guys seriously this can not be that hard
<Skaperen> roasted: OK ... and did you notice what his trouble was?
<jimmyxu> Anyone idea of how to add a new keyboard shortcut under GNOME 3? The "+" button in gnome-control-center is grayed out.
<roasted> Skaperen, his issue is now that ubuntu is installed, he cannot boot it WITHOUT the usb drive he installed from
<roasted> Skaperen, as if the MBR is on the flash drive, noit the proper hard drive
<adexter> hello, my sound is not working with some programs, but I am able to test the speakers (and headphones) just fine. does anybody know how to better diagnose this?
<newmar> anyone has a ubuntu 11.04 installed in a toshiba satelitte u505 notebook
<Skaperen> roasted: ah ... then the installer ended up putting grub in the wrong place
<Loshki> roasted: well, there *are* guis whose purpose is to schedule things in the background. I'm just saying that the vast majority of them aren't designed for batch use, which they probably were not designed/tested for...
<xiamx> my system load is 7.6 while cpu usage is only about 5% avg, what could be wrong?
<roasted> Loshki, well considering that one app is going to be preinstalled on ubuntu 11.10s live cd and fedora 13, id give it the benefit of the doubt it was tested :P
<roasted> Loshki, but I undertstand
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how i can point localhost.com toward localhost on my machine? I tried adding '127.0.0.1 localhost.com' to my hosts file and restarting but it didn't work
<Skaperen> Flynsarmy: that would be it for those programs that would check /etc/hosts ... but not all do
<_Neytiri_> i am having a issue playing HD video files on my system, the video is freesing up and skipping, the audio is fine tho and i am useing 100% of my cpu's
<Loshki> roasted: we'll just have to disagree on that point :-). When deadlines get tight, testing is often the last thing done and the first thing to be skimped on....
<Flynsarmy> Skaperen: i was using the browser. i'd expect it to check the file?
<Skaperen> Flynsarmy: are you running your own DNS cache server?  If not, you could.  Put a zone file in it for localhost.com
<stbain> Flynsarmy, when you ping localhost.com from a command line, what IP address does it resolve to?
<roasted> Loshki, well, so far its the one backup program that worked predictably for me each time, so Ill still give it a +1 :P
<Flynsarmy> stbain: 64.99.64.32
<Skaperen> Flynsarmy: I don't know if firefox does or not ... but I know it doesn't re-read /etc/resolv.conf readily, so it appears it may be doing its own non-standard lookups
<musicMonster> where is the right place to set an environment variable?
<Loshki> roasted: cool, let us know how you get on with automating it...
<stbain> Flynsarmy, you should have a 127.0.0.1 line in /etc/hosts that already had localhost on it
<tanath> why does the 11.04 upgrade want to remove banshee? i thought it was the new default?
<Flynsarmy> stbain: by default /etc/hosts was blank
<roasted> Loshki, well, that program is the one that only does compression. ill probably use it somewhere, but not everywhere, as i need raw data in some areas, remember? :P
<foul_owl> Hello. Natty installer does not detect my hard drive, yet nautilus from the live cd sees it fine and I can read and write data to it from nautilus. Running a raid 1 on an integrated SIL3114 on my Asus A8N motherboard. Thanks!
<Flynsarmy> stbain: ohhh i see! i was typing in /etc/host due to tabbing issues. i had it wrong. thanks!
<Skaperen> Flynsarmy: it could be that the browser reads these files once and caches them ... if so, you'd have to quit the browser (not just close the window) and restart it, to have it re-read to pick up changes
<stbain> Flynsarmy, just add a space and localhost.com to the end of the line... I just tried it. Worked for me.
<Loshki> musicMonster: depends on how long it should be around, and who should see it. ~/.bashrc is often a good choice...
<stbain> shouldn't even need to reboot, just restart browser
<Skaperen> Flynsarmy: ah ... wrong name would do it
 * Skaperen ran into a bug today with a program that could not read /etc/resolv.conf at all ... because of apparmor
<tanath> isn't banshee the default media player in 11.04?
 * hypoon hates stubborn motherboard connectors
<roasted> yes
<_Neytiri_> i am having a issue playing HD video files on my system, the video is freesing up and skipping, the audio is fine tho and i am using 100% of my cpu's it does it with vlc media player and Movie player
<Skaperen> hypoon: hate them more if they fall off
<tanath> roasted, then why does the upgrade to 11.04 want to remove it?
<stbain> Since upgrading to Natty, my laptop no longer hibernates. Anyone have a link to explanation / fix that I can research on? Found a few searching but nothing definitive yet.
<musicMonster> Loshki: well im trying to setup the go programming and it says i need to add /home/go/bin to my path
<roasted> tanath, i have no idea. i dont normally do upgrades to be honest wiht you
<hypoon> Skaperen: o.O how'd you manage that?
<Skaperen> hypoon: didn't happen to me ... happened to one of the people that was testing the documentation
<Skaperen> hypoon: but it wasn't her fault ... it looked like a bad soldering job
<Loshki> musicMonster: if it's for just one user, I would add it to the PATH in ~/.bashrc, then logout & login again & check the value of PATH
<hypoon> Skaperen: I was thinking, somebody must have had some serious overheating issues if they desoldered the motherboard connector!
<shawn_> how many workspaces can you set up
<musicMonster> Loshki: oh ok i didnt logout perfect I will try that. Thank you.
<Skaperen> hypoon: it broke off when she was trying to connect it ... looked like bad manufacturing
<hypoon> Skaperen: wow
<Cube``> how can i install python2.5 pip on ubuntu 11.04? guys seriously this can not be that hard
<Loshki> shawn_: how many do you need?
<hypoon> Skaperen: I guess I shouldn't be so surprised, I got a board in the mail yesterday where a SMD LED fell off
<Skaperen> hypoon: it was a mini-PCI, like the kind Wifi board plug into inside routers and laptops, but it was added to the edge of the board in a weak way
<ksyw> why do all distros have a slower keyboard response than mac and windows?
<aeon-ltd> ksyw: they don't normally
<_Neytiri_> i am having a issue playing HD video files on my system, the video is freesing up and skipping, the audio is fine tho and i am using 100% of my cpu's it does it with vlc media player and Movie player, i am running 10.4 with 2 gigs of ram, dule core 3.6 ghz
<ksyw> aeon-ltd: they dont normally what
<hypoon> damn, this PSU doesn't have the four pin CPU power
<pylix> the wireless article really saved me. thank you Ubuntu for great documentation. was difficult to get the network up with no network connection
<aeon-ltd> ksyw: they don't normally have slower res[onse
<aeon-ltd> *respone
<Skaperen> hypoon: there are adapters for that
<aeon-ltd> *response
<hypoon> Skaperen: no adapters in my pockets though :-/
<ksyw> aeon-ltd: so your saying you cannot see a difference in speed/response when you type on linux and windows'?
<aeon-ltd> ksyw: no, unless under heavy load
<shawn_> loshki im wondering how many it supports. its for a class exam
<ksyw> heavy load as in what do you mean aeon-ltd
<hypoon> Skaperen: I was feeling lucky when I had a sata power adapter on me
<aeon-ltd> ksyw: cpu near maxing out
<teddyroosebelt> :p
<ksyw> aeon-ltd: ok, im surprised you cannot see it
<Skaperen> hypoon: about every 3 years they have to make up new connector types to maintain a revenue stream of people buying stuff
<ksyw> aeon-ltd: if you type something fast on windows and fast on lets say ubuntu.. you cant see that the lettrs show up on windows faster?
<aeon-ltd> ksyw: no
<ksyw> aeon-ltd: hmm
<foul_owl> ksyw: I notice this in gnome and gtk based distros
<foul_owl> But those are memory hogs
<ksyw> foul_owl: oh ya?
<foul_owl> Running fluxbox rather than metacity works great
<ksyw> foul_owl: whicj distros have a better keyboard response... the non gnomes?
<hypoon> foul_owl: I like dwm, nice and fast
<foul_owl> metacity, nautilus, and firefox all use waaaay too much memory for me
<foul_owl> not to mention pretty much all gtk apps
<foul_owl> i use ubuntu, but install fluxbox, midori, and the x file mamanger
<foul_owl> *manager
<_Neytiri_> i am having a issue playing HD video files on my system, the video is freesing up and skipping, the audio is fine tho and i am using 100% of my cpu's it does it with vlc media player and Movie player, i am running 10.4 with 2 gigs of ram, dule core 3.6 ghz, any idea on how to fix this?
<ksyw> foul_owl: what about kde?
<foul_owl> I honestly have not tried it
<marca311> _Neytiri_: What is your video card?
<ksyw> ok
<foul_owl> openarena, mplayer, etc all run great with the fluxbox setup, but choke under gnome
<_Neytiri_> hmm thats a tough one, i dont know off hte top of my head , but let me look
<marca311> k
<foul_owl> i have been meaning to write a tutorial about my setup
<hypoon> I love running mplayer using the framebuffer driver
<_Neytiri_> its a nvidia gforce 9400
<_Neytiri_> 9400 GT
<marca311> _Neytiri_: there's your problem, the drivers for that vid card are not quite supported yet
 * ksyw passes gas
<foul_owl> i think linux distros need to focus on keeping apps lightweight, not everyone can afford new hardware, not to mention windows 2000 had a responsive gui running with a pentium 2 and 64 mb of ram
<TurkuSama> anything that can change my gui or skin for ubuntu 11.04?
<ksyw> I actually heard  2000 was more stable than xp
<_Neytiri_> really? its been working fine for a lot of things non hd video, included
<marca311> _Neytiri_: maybe find some proprietary (gasp!) drivers or get a different video card
<marca311> _Neytiri_: oh? hmm
<_Neytiri_> i am useing the nvidia drives for linux
<marca311> _Neytiri_: how big is this file you are trying to play?
<foul_owl> i had been trying to find what was slowing things down so much for me, and finally i narrowed it down to gnome apps
<_Neytiri_> 12.7 Gb
<fluffman> on unity 2d, my mouse scroll wheel does not change the volume. this works fine in unity 3d. is this normal?
<foul_owl> gnome terminal is too much of a hog too, xterm is way faster for me
<marca311> _Neytiri_: hmm, have you tried the video on a different OS on the same computer?
<szal> marca311: what the hell are you talking about?  GF9 is far from brand new..
<fluffman> foul_owl: I've not had a problem with gnome-terminal. plus, other terminals don't display byobu applets properly :(
<marca311> szal: did I say something about the age?
<_Neytiri_> ya worked fine when i was useing microcrap
<szal> marca311: you seemed to imply something along these lines
<marca311> szal: whoops, i had no intention of doing so
<Zelozelos> when I chage cursors the default white one is still there, sometimes the new cursor will show in windows or when i select a window border. what do i need 2 do to change the cursor for everything?
<szal> [03:43:56] <marca311> _Neytiri_: there's your problem, the drivers for that vid card are not quite supported yet <- or what did you mean by that?
<foul_owl> My laptop is a pentium 3 with 256 mb ram. i know hardware is cheap, but i don't want to jsut throw it out, i know a gui os can run fine on it
<marca311> szal: I've had a lot of problems with Nvidia and Ubuntu
<marca311> _Neytiri_: I would suggest either find some way to reduce load on your graphics card or get a new one
<tumenjargal> hi all
<tumenjargal> i've big problem
<wisien> where can i find bash history logged?
<chaw> hello, I was wondering if there is a version of ubuntu that I can run on an intel 64 chip
<_Neytiri_> i have tried it with nothing but the gui and the media playter running and no avail
<tumenjargal> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'multiarch-support'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<chaw> wisien: .history
<chaw> you can also run history from bash
<tumenjargal> this error help me
<chaw> history | grep 'what youre looking for'
<marca311> chaw: most of them can
<chaw> is the only 64 bit version for amd?
<tumenjargal> yes 64 bit version
<symptom> hello is there some issue with ubuntu's ppa's I keep getting the package could not be authenticated issue.
<fluffman> chaw: no.
<chaw> :\ so I should get the x86 version then?
<fluffman> 64 works on new intel chips
<chaw> amd64 works on new intel chips? i7? ? :D fluffman you would make my day
<fluffman> it's just called amd_64 because amd developed it
<wisien> what is gui tool for managing services in ubuntu?
<chaw> <3 awesome
<marca311> chaw: it should there is minimal difference
<fluffman> chaw: you're welcome. enjoy ubuntu! :D
<marca311> fluffman: indeed
<chaw> i'm running 10.04 here
<edwintodd> how do I install a *.tar file with USB?
<chaw> narwhal is alpha?
<tumenjargal> have any solution?
<symptom> hello is there some issue with ubuntu's ppa's I keep getting the package could not be authenticated issue.
<marca311> edwintodd: explain more plz
<tumenjargal> Linux tumenjargal 2.6.38-8-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 05:17:09 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<tumenjargal> my computer
<edwintodd> marc311, wireless driver down, ethernet driver down, trying to install STA driver from USB
<fluffman> edwintodd: .tar is like .zip. you don't install it. it's just a folder full of files
<RavenHursT> Does anyone have any idea why in Features' hook_taxonomy_default_vocabularies_alter(&$vocabularies) I can var_dump($vocabularies['my_vocab']) and it gives me the vocab.. but when I run $vocabs = taxonomy_vocabulary_get_names() in the same place,  $vocabs['my_vocab'] returns NULL???
<marca311> edwintodd: ah, have you unpacked the .tar file?
<fluffman> chaw: 11.04 natty narwhal is the current stable release, but not as stable as the long term support like 10.04
<edwintodd> marca311, no, how do I unpack?  With Ubuntu?
<marca311> edwintodd: yes
<marca311> edwintodd: you should be able to just doubleclick on it and extract it from there
<RavenHursT> oh wait.. I think I just answered my own question... because the alter hook is running BEFORE the taxonomy defaults are actually getting saved to the db.. which explains why this was working when the vocab was already created.. der.. nm
<RavenHursT> hmmm.. wonder which features hook I should write my "create these terms in the default vocab" code then... ?
<Spaz_Dynamic> I just ran updates, and now flash isn't working? Kubuntu 11.04, chromium 11.0.696.65 (84435)
<edwintodd> marca311, then what command do I use in terminal to install driver?
<marca311> edwintodd: it depends what was in the file, was there a file called "configure"?
<dylan_> does any one know what package the desktop notifications belong to?
<cdoktor19> :)
<fluffman> on unity 2d, my mouse scroll wheel does not change the volume. this works fine in unity 3d. is this normal?
<hypoon> and the moment of truth, running on a different PSU. will it work?
<trism> dylan_: there are several notification daemons, notify-osd is used by default in ubuntu, most programs use libnotify to send the notifications, notify-send in libnotify-bin can be used to send them from the command line
<edwintodd> marca311, 'lib', 'src', 'makefile', no configure
<marca311> edwintodd: sweet
<dylan_> trism: thanks
<marca311> edwintodd: go into terminal and go to that directory
<edwintodd> marca311, at command line, what to type to see directory?
<tumenjargal> help me
<tumenjargal> [08:59] <tumenjargal> help me [08:59] <tumenjargal> dude [09:00] <tumenjargal> i'm try [09:00] <tumenjargal> sudo apt-get install xchat [09:00] <tumenjargal> then [09:00] <tumenjargal> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'multiarch-support'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<tumenjargal> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'multiarch-support'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<tumenjargal> this problem?
<marca311> edwintodd: cd [insert directory here]
<noob> hello guys
<noob> im absolutely noob in linux
<marca311> edwintodd: question, where did you extract it too
<kzetts> Anyone know of a way to install Windows 7 on a machine, using PXE from an Ubuntu machine?
<marca311> noob: really now?
<edwintodd> marc311, when dir is typed, files are visble.
<noob> can anybody help me figure things out? :)
<stbain> kzetts, you may want to ask in #windows
<edwintodd> marc311, home directory
<noob> yes marca311 im very new to linux
<kzetts> Why would I ask about installing from PXE FROM an Ubuntu box in #windows?
<marca311> edwintodd: an easier way to do that is the command "ls"
<LAcan> guys this is gonna sound stupid, but is there a windows registry editor for ubuntu?
<marca311> edwintodd: so, where did you extract the files to?
<edwintodd> marc311, home directory
<tmg> kzetts: because you want to get windows?
<edwintodd> files are visible when dir is entered
<stbain> kzetts, it's a network Windows install, the PXE part is pretty straight forward
<kzetts> Not really, what I want to know is how to mount any random ISO from a PXE host installed on an Ubuntu box. For all intents and purposes I could be installing VMWare ESX or Citrix Xen.
<kzetts> The OS is irrevelent.
<marca311> edwintodd: oh, sorry, didn't see the first time, in which case type "cd ~/[insert folder name here]
<noob> can anybody help me with my phpmyadmin problem?. please
<stbain> kzetts, ahhh, the PXE howto is probably your best bet
<widewake> Helloo , is Qin in?
<marca311> noob: i might be able to help, what is the problem?
<Onryo> noob what is your prob?
<widewake> qin
<noob> wew tnx marca
<rww> widewake: they've been idle for 3 hours
<edwintodd> marc311, two folder names, "lib" and "src", which one?
<LAcan> guys this is gonna sound stupid, but is there a windows registry editor for ubuntu?
<widewake> oh ok
<stbain> LAcan, I believe WINE ships with one
<widewake> is there a way to see a userlist?
<widewake> i can only see who is in by the chat text itself
<marca311> edwintodd: oh you extracted it without a folder, oh, i see... in which case, type: "make"
<widewake> im using xchat
<JoeR1> E: Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<JoeR1> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<JoeR1> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<JoeR1> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot1> JoeR1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JoeR1> I would like to know how to rectify this error message
<LAcan> stbain, ty
<marca311> edwintodd: when that is done, type: "sudo make install" (as long as there were no errors)
<Skaperen> what is wrong with the message?
<JoeR1> anyone?
<JoeR1> well it is keeping me from using apt-get or Synaptic
<edwintodd> marc311, errors are listed, can I paste.ubuntu so you can see, would that help?
<Skaperen> the sources file might be corrupt
<Onryo> LAcan not like you are thinking in Windows. If you use WINE (Windows Is Not Emulated) there is a virtual registry so windows programs work. Nothing to do with your *nix userland
<marca311> edwintodd: yes, that would help
<stbain> JoeR1, what is on line 60
<rww> JoeR1: open /etc/apt/sources.list, go to line 60, fix it...
<janusauron> Hello TODOS PUTOS!!!!! means hello boys :)
<Skaperen> can you show line 60 (just the one line) ?
<JoeR1> stbain rww - thanks, I feel foolish after hearing that but thanks all the same
<LAcan> Onryo, no, i need to gank a rootkitted registry key and cant do it from windows cuz of permissions..
<edwintodd> marc311, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609284/
<Onryo> LAcan you have a rootkit in your Kernel? Or just WINE?
<drowningIW> sup guys?? how is everybody today? I dont know about you but I have been working on fing code all day. And i get home and plan to do some ftp work bc the fing boss is a demanding mfer... anyways i go to ftp and it says no route to hose even tho I can ping the host. what gives?
<LAcan> i cleaned the infection Onryo , i just need to delete a few left over reg entries
<stbain> LAcan, Perhaps give this a try: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/02/27/use-your-ubuntu-partition-to-fix-a-corrupt-registry-on-a-windows-xp-partition/
<drowningIW> my firewall is off and no iptables installed
<marca311> edwintodd: what does this driver do?
<drowningIW> no route to host shouldnt be their if I can ping the damn site?
<qin> drowningIW: Your ftp is not running, ping server, or nmap can shed some night.
<edwintodd> marca311, everything seemed OK (wl driver, ethernet driver) until I upgraded to 11.04, then the wireless stopped working.  This driver is from broadcom for a STA driver.  I don't have any internet connection on my laptop, so I can
<edwintodd> marca311, can't use the software center.
<JoeR1> Thanks guys I found out what was wrong, I forgot to put "main" at the end of some software sources
<JoeR1> easy fix and I feel like a n idiot for doing it and for not thinking of how to fix it
<marca311> edwintodd: hmm, check the page where you found the driver, see if it needs anything to be installed
<drowningIW> no way these are burst .net work servers
<drowningIW> i'll nmap the server
<noob> marca heres the prob when i installed php5 and tried to restart apache it says "The apache error log may have more information (failed)"
<Onryo> LAcan If you need to clean up I had some food in the oven. You you want to clean up cruft from your system
<drowningIW> noob tail your etc/log/
<noob> marca heres the prob when i installed php5 and tried to restart apache it says "The apache error log may have more information (failed)"
<Onryo> LAcan  computer-janitor find
<drowningIW> their should be an apache folder in their
<Onryo> LAcan computer-janitor clean --all
<drowningIW> and you can see the error
<drowningIW> my apache log is in
<drowningIW> /var/log/apache2
<noob> ok wait
<marca311> noob: check the apache log
<marca311> dang, too late
<drowningIW> hehe
<noob> how do i check my apache log?
<noob> :)
<drowningIW> i have upgraded about 3 servers worht of websites from one host to another in the last
<drowningIW> few weeks
<drowningIW> along with crafting a social networking site and promoting MMA fights
<tophu> how can I add a launcher for a java program to the unity launcher?
<noob> how do i check my apache log?.im really sorry my name really says it all im a noob..
<noob> :(
<drowningIW> noob
<qin> widewake: Here...
<marca311> noob: "less /var/log/apache2/error.log"
<noob> yup
<drowningIW> tail error.log
<drowningIW> OR you can say
<marca311> noob: without the brackets
<drowningIW> vi error.log
<noob> tnx
<drowningIW> tail error.log
<drowningIW> it will bounce you into a
<drowningIW> the editor
<noob> il try it
<drowningIW> type :quit to quit
<drowningIW> type i to start typing
<fluffman> tophu: right click on the desktop and create a launcher, then place it in ~/.local/share/applications and run it, then right click on it and keep it in the launcher
<noob> ok copy
<rww> or just use nano like a sane person
<drowningIW> escape to get to main menu and :save filename
<drowningIW> hehe
<drowningIW> tail should do the job noob
<marca311> or just straightup gedit or emacs
<drowningIW> dog i use gedit for production level shit
<drowningIW> i got scorned at the office but fuck them I get my shit done with gedit and its plugins
<tophu> thanks fluff
<rww> drowningIW: Watch your language, please.
<Onryo> LAcan if you have had some windows stuff on your box you might want to do this after clamscan / -ir --exclude-dir=^/sys --exclude-dir=^/dev --exclude-dir=^/proc --detect-pua=yes --scan-mail=yes --log=/home/clamscan.log
<kunu> do you have the problem that  the wireless adapter is often turned off automatically since upgrade to 11.04
<edwintodd> marca311, check this out and see if my headers and tools are missing, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609290/
<edwintodd> marca311, the paste is from the readme.txt file at broadcom's download site
<Zelozelos> kunu wireless and bluetooth sometimes turn off on me, also bluetooth often dosent connect, i have to make it do it
<noob> thank you guys. thank you drowningIW and marca11
<Zelozelos> usually after a screensaver/power option has been invoked kunu
<marca311> edwintodd: i'm guessing you don't have those packages, i'll send you links
<leftiness> I recently purchased an RTL8191SEvB pci wireless card. I installed the driver and firmware on the disc. I have wireless connectivity. However, it drops out. When it drops out, the only way I can get it to connect again is by restarting. The only way I've managed to maintain connectivity is to keep a ping to google.com going. It seems that it drops out as soon as connectivity stops being ideal. Has anyone experienced anything like
<Skaperen> leftiness: have you tried using all the different wireless channels?
<marca311> edwintodd: actually you can get the packages you need at: packages.ubuntu.com
<kunu> Zelozelos, no  ,I'm using ,turned off Suddenly
<leftiness> Skaperen: I've tried channel 6, the default channel provided in wicd, as well as channel 9, the channel recommended in a forum, and channel auto. None seem to make a difference, though there may be something specifically required.
<Onryo> leftiness that card is know for problems. What kernel are you using?
<q_a_z_steve> What's the console apt-get FE which allows you to choose how to resolve deps?
<Zelozelos> leftiness, marca311 is prob on the right track, check for channel interference, if u have an android phone theres an awesome app  that would be gr8 for it
<Onryo> leftniness uname -a
<qin> leftiness: There was no native drivers?
<sc30317> I installed gnome-shell through the ppa repository, and now my screen isn't rendering properly.  Is there a known fix for this?
<leftiness> Onryo: I realize that it's known for problems. I regret not checking that beforehand. I'm using kernel 2.6.38. I expect that the channel is the issue as it's the only lead I've noticed in forums, so I'm only checking here as a formality. I do have an Optimus V with Android 2.2, though I'm unsure how that would help.
<marca311> edwintodd: brb
<leftiness> qin: The drivers are native. I used the instructions provided in the readme to compile the driver from source. It works, though again it has quirks.
<leftiness> I'll continue working with different channels. Thank you for the sanity check.
<hypoon> hey all, to those who were helping me: swapping the PSU seems to have done the trick
<hypoon> now I just need to order a new one I suppose
<hypoon> thanks all!
<qin> leftiness: By native I mean from ubuntu repos, not .deb from web or source.
<Onryo> leftniness what does lsmod | grep r8192 show you?
<kunu> Zelozelos, Have you   solved that problem
<gremset> The regular upater update my flash on my 64 bit to 10.3, Now flash does not work on any of the browser (flash, chromium). How can I revert back?
<Zelozelos> kunu nope, well sorta, i disable all the power options cept my screen turning off after an hour of inactivity
<leftiness> qin: The driver probed is r8192se_pci. This seems accurate as I'm using an RTL8191SEvB wireless card, and I've read that the difference between 8192 and 8191 is only desktop and laptop sizing, that the driver is compatible with both.
<Zelozelos> kunu u should check to see if theres an offical but report on it
<qin> leftiness: May be some subtel compilation difference (to work better with Ubuntu kernel i.e.)
<w0_> what exactally is zeitgeist?
<Zelozelos> as for myself, ill just patiently wait for it to fix its self hahaaaa
<leftiness> Again, thank you for the sanity check. The #ubuntu channel is always quick with helpful insights.
<kunu> Zelozelos, Have you had this problem with before upgrade to 11.04
<Zelozelos> kunu not at all, it all worked perfectly
<Onryo> leftniness Well that problem was more or less fixed in 2.6.35 but some ppl still had problems. Often a BIOS update did the trick. Have you tried that?
<kunu> Zelozelos,  and I am
<qin> left...
<Onryo> leftniness I am guessing your on a 64bit system.
<JoeR1> hello folks, I need the terminal commmand that will list connected devices, does such a thing exust?
<edwintodd> marca311, dizzy - I a true novice and with out internet on the computer packages and downloads are confusing.. any ideas?
<fluffman> JoeR1: lsusb and lspci should work
<qin> JoeR1: lsusb, lspci, lshw
<fluffman> JoeR1: also dmsg | tail
<fluffman> *dmesg
<fluffman> edwintodd: http://keryxproject.org/
<JoeR1> fluffman - very well, Now i need to find out what the device is named as by linux, for example I need to find it in the format /dev/device_here
<pladijs_> how do i get gdm to execute my .xinitrc? It seems to have read it once and stored things in a session somewhere now.
<fluffman> JoeR1: if it's a USB drive plugged in, then I just do "ls /dev | grep sd"
<Guest74708> oh crap
<marca311> edwintodd: type: "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<marca311> "
<pladijs_> i want to tinker with scripts in .xinitrc, not have autosaved sessions and whatnot. i just want autologin from gdm. or should i drop gdm
<squonk> okay that is strange
<JoeR1> fluffman - it is a USB webcam and i cannot get Skype to produce video so I thought perhaps it had the wrong device name
<methedman> how do i underclock my cpu for powersaving purposes
<JoeR1> but after careful consideration i have decided this is most likely not the case
<marca311> edwintodd: send me the output
<fluffman> JoeR1: download cheese webcam booth
<Zelozelos> anyone had any issues with the grub customizer changing the background and colors n stuff? i got the answer from the developer himself ;)
<MarkSS> What program for Ubuntu can do stuff like Adobe: After Effects can?
<JoeR1> fluffman can this be done with apt-get?
<JoeR1> wait, yes it should be able to
<marca311> edwintodd: all the things up to the part where it asks the (Y/N) question
<JoeR1> i added a repository that allowed akype
<fluffman> i've found that cheese is better at detecting webcams, and should tell you the /dev name
<JoeR1> oh wait, cheese in in the software manager
<fluffman> JoeR1: sudo apt-get install cheese
<ubuntuguy> How do I reinstall a game that I purchased in the ubuntu software center?
<fluffman> JoeR1: if cheese doesn't pick up the webcam, then you've probably got a camera that just won't work in linux
<ubusammyn150> ok, the usb is tagged bootable,lba and is fat32.. why isnt the samsung n150 booting from usb when i tell it to?
<soreau> ubuntuguy: What are you trying to accomplish by reinstalling it?
<MarkSS> What program for Ubuntu can do stuff like Adobe: After Effects can?
<fluffman> ubuntuguy: file > reinstall purchased apps
<ubuntuguy> just want to know for future reference so when I do a fresh install
<ubuntuguy> Thanks, I'll look for that
<ubusammyn150> hmm
<ubuntuguy> Thanks!
<noob> im back :)
<JoeR1> fluffman - the cam does work, it produces images through camorama
<squonk> Purchased software!!! *covers ears* la la la can't hear you.. ;)
<ubusammyn150> Is there something more i should do for this netbook, other then make a botable usb?
<noob> does anybody here knows how to play world of warcraft in ubuntu?
<ubusammyn150> lol
<noob> :)
<JoeR1> fluffman - cheese has also produced the correct image
<ubusammyn150> noob, i think wine works?
<cesar_> mmç
<qin> noob: #winehq after visiting wine website
<marca311> noob: the very easy way is to buy crossover games
<fluffman> noob: google WOW wine. lots of info there
<ubusammyn150> but warcraft i thought had a native linux version?
<marca311> noob: but it is expensive
<noob> tnx
<noob> wew expensive? ouch..
<squonk> okay that means I'll not be 'purchasing' that.
<fluffman> JoeR1: dig around in cheese settings and such to see if you can find what the /dev name is
<noob> i think im gonna forget playing now.. lol
<skyshadow> noob:try the mana world its like wow and in the repos
<fluffman> should just be /dev/webcam
<squonk> fine I'll say windows has a use: To play Wow
<noob> mana world?
<ubusammyn150> noob yea, there are much better games to be playing i think..
<noob> sudo apt-get manaworld?
<JoeR1> fluffman - way ahead of you - /dev/video0 same as in skype
<skyshadow> tmw
<ubusammyn150> sword2  replaced wow for me and its free xD
<fluffman> JoeR1: weird. should be working then. I'm out of ideas. Sorry. :(
<squonk> noob: there are a ton of games and applications for linux that don't cost ya.
<squonk> the repository is chock full of em
<JoeR1> so maybe there is aa problem with missing packages needed in skype?
<squonk> ;)
<noob> how do i look for them
<slinker1> squonk: check out auteria
<ubusammyn150> noob, but i'm sure they'd appreciate a donation or two or more xD
<noob> im really sorry i just installed ubuntu jsut this morning
 * squonk nods to slinker1
<fluffman> JoeR1: try removing that skype and installing from skype.com. that works for me
<ubusammyn150> cool!
<noob> :)
<squonk> Awesome, noob!
<squonk> I've had it for erm 4 days now
<squonk> I'm in lurrrve.
<ubusammyn150> xD
<Reinier_Strobos> ok question about partitions
<leigh> hearing a hollow sound when i play any audio, how do i fix this?
<noob> how do i install  sword2 game?.:)
<squonk> not to mention the kewl peeps helping out here ;)
<noob> yeah
<marca311> noob: ubuntu software center or synaptic package manager
<JoeR1> fluffman - very well, one moment and I will report my results
<ubusammyn150> *tries to google "how to boot from usb on a samsung n150"*
<edwintodd> marca311, here the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/609294/
<noob> cool indeed i mean i jsut discovered ican chat people with this OS
<noob> lol feels like im not alone
<Reinier_Strobos> so im  trying to dual boot ubuntu and windows: can i create one partition for windows, one for ubuntu, and one for files that can be accessed by both?
<Reinier_Strobos> is that possible?
<noob> although im really noob
<squonk> noob: like he said... check out the synaptic package manager or the ubuntu software support center.... if you are using gnome,. it should be on the action bar on the left side.
<marca311> edwintodd: oh, jeez, that complicates it
<squonk> :)
<squonk> it is on my install anyway.
<noob> ok tnx..marca and squonk
<noob> your a life saver.. :)
<edwintodd> not a good sign... shall I try a fresh install of 11.04
<marca3111> edwintodd: no, definitely not
<squonk> marca is
<Reinier_Strobos> so im trying to dual boot ubuntu and windows: can i create one partition for windows, one for ubuntu, and one for files that can be accessed by both? I understand the concept of a swap partition but can i just have all the files be on that swap partition and then access them all from each os?
<squonk> I'm new too.
<marca3111> edwintodd: try the second command on the list: sudo apt-get build-dep linux
<squonk> I just remember what I've learned in here and playing around.
<noob> i think im gonna hang here from this point onwards :)
<ubusammyn150> reiner swap is virtual memory..
<squonk> kk who want's bbq chicken n tater wedgies?
<noob> but im gonna change my nick...hmm
<noob> meee...
<noob> wew
 * squonk grins and goes to have dinner.
<fluffman> Reinier_Strobos: that's not what swap is for.
<marca311> me!
<noob> :)
<fluffman> Reinier_Strobos: you don't need a partition to hold files for both. Ubuntu can read Windows files just fine.
<ubusammyn150> Reinier_Strobos, also ubuntu can see files on both drives/parts but windows see's only windows stuff
<rayy> ok
<rayy> ok
<leigh> how do i fix the karaoke effect in my audio? all of my music and audio is like this
<noob> wew!..my brother just arrived tnx for the tips guys..:)
<marca311> ubusammyn150: you can install software on windows to see your ubuntu partition
<edwintodd> marca3111, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609297/
<ubusammyn150> rayy, it may be possible to load a virtual machine in windows to run your linux in windows
<fluffman> leigh: do you have like a feed back loop? try mucking with the settings in your audio menu
<noob> like virtual box?
<ubusammyn150> oh cool, ty marca
<rayy> yes i have wubi on this computer but I want to try to dual boot
<marca311> ubusammyn150: i believe it's called EXT2 IFS
<berefeira> running natty on intel x-25m G1...looking good so far :)
<pyfon> close to giving up, tried everything but can't get wifi working on asus 1001p eee pc, ubuntu 10.10
<pyfon> any help?
<marca311> pyfon: what is the wireless card?
<ubusammyn150> isnt that compatable with the ralink drivers?
<leigh> fluffman - where do i find the audio menu? i see the sound settings in preferences
<rayy> ok so windows is installed and when using the prepare disk utility on ubuntu how do i determine the size of each partition?
<fluffman> leigh: yep
<leigh> ??
<pyfon> marca311: AR2427 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<fluffman> you're there.
<noob> does anybody in here knows what is crash bang?.my brother just asked me.
<openarena> i have a problem witrh open arena in natty, it says "cg_registrationitemvisuals out of range blah blah "
<leigh> ok
<edwintodd> marca311, see my paste? http://paste.ubuntu.com/609297/
<jasonmchristos> i thought seahorse integrates file encryption into nautalis but i dont see any option to encrypt a text file
<qin> noob: You mean shebang?
<JoeR1> fluffman - do you have any recommendation about how to test the built in mic on my webcam?
<Loshki> noob: I think he means crunchbang. It's a distro. Google 'ubuntu crunchbang"
<fluffman> right click your sound icon applet and click preferences
<marca311> edwintodd: i'm sorry, i have no idea how to solve your problem
<fluffman> JoeR1: ^
<noob> yeah yea crunchbang i mean
<edwintodd> marca311, thanks.
<rayy> ubusammyn150 so if that is the case should i allocate most of the partition for windows and then a small amount for ubuntu
<noob> tnx
<ouyes> there is something wrong with my screensaver, I am runing  Linux Nobody 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux, and once the screensaver was active, you can't go back to normal screen, no matter you type what, no response, I have to hold the power button until the lap shutdown, what is wrong with my thinkpad x201?
<fluffman> JoeR1: look under the input tab and select the correct connector
<JoeR1> fluffman, I do not get a preferences
<openarena> i have a problem with openarena game in natty, it says "cg_registrationitemvisuals out of range blah blah " and crashes in multiplayer
<marca311> pyfon: have you tried using ndiswrapper? it's bad, but it works
<rayy> ubusammyn150 or create a third partition for data and then download the os's on separate partitions?
<fluffman> JoeR1: look under System > Preferences > Sound then
<JoeR1> fluffman - i retract that I found the preferences
<fluffman> cool
<ubusammyn150> rayy, using wubi is dual booting
<pyfon> marca311: that is what i'm currently using, it works sometimes, but once I restart it rarelly works again
<rayy> ubusammyn150 but its not partitions though
<ubusammyn150> what would you be allocateing more space for?
<openarena> m i invisible or cant i see ur reply?? :P
<ubusammyn150> yes actually it is
<marca311> pyfon: ah, sounds like a problem with my current wireless driver on my netbook, sorry, i have no idea
<ubusammyn150> do you have gpart?
<JoeR1> fluffman - i do not have the input tab though
<rayy> ubusammyn150 im confused with the whole concept of partitions i think
<ubusammyn150> it will list wubi's parts as ntfs because it was installed from windows
<fluffman> JoeR1: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ubusammyn150> with my samsung it listed 4 parts on one drive.. 2 of those are win 7
<marca311> openarena: that's because people here don't know how to deal with that
<JoeR1> 11. something, whatever the newest is
<kamran1> 11.04
<rayy> ubusammyn150 my understanding is that you can only access files on the partition that the os is operating on
<pyfon> marca311: I find it hard to accept ubuntu wifi still being any issue at that stage in the game
<fluffman> JoeR1: weeeeeiiiiiirrrd. can't help ya then.
<JoeR1> ifluffman I am acctually on Xubuntu
<fluffman> ah, hmm
<rayy> ubusammyn150 but thats not true? i want to put the os
<marca311> pyfon: yeah, me too, but what should be native drivers for me have never worked
<ubusammyn150> rayy, ubuntu will be able to access both file systems... win7 has software available that can see ubuntu as well
<fluffman> JoeR1: actually, try running alsamixer from the terminal
<jasonmchristos> i thought seahorse integrates file encryption into nautalis but i dont see any option to encrypt a text file
<JoeR1> 11.04 can't be that different from previous versions can it?
<JoeR1> very well one moment
<peteforsyth> can anybody help with what I think is a very basic networking problem?
<marca3111> peteforsyth: go for it
<ubusammyn150> so yes, with some software, i don't know what... you can use ubuntu or windows and freely access files on either os partitions
<fluffman> JoeR1: the workings aren't THAT different, but Xubuntu is *quite* different from Ubuntu
<JoeR1> fluffman - alsmixer is running in the terminal
<peteforsyth> thanks marca3111 ! I'd like to assign a static IP to my ubuntu box on my lan
<peteforsyth> (use it as a file server, etc.)
<ubusammyn150> wubi makes it's own partitions during the install
<peteforsyth> I have made the settings, including the DNS server addresses from my cable modem's settings..
<fluffman> JoeR1: see if you can find your mic listed there then. use M to mute or unmute channels
<marca3111> peteforsyth: what ubuntu are you running?
<peteforsyth> but I can't connect to anything named on the internet
<rayy> uubusammyn150 so are programs located on the separate partition. so say in my case i create three partitions, one with windows (70gb), one with ubuntu (40gb), and a third for all data/ programs (390gb)  can i run the programs on the third partition on both os's?
<peteforsyth> I am currently using xubuntu 11.04
<JoeR1> fluffman - it is currently set to off and unmuting has no effect
<hameerabbasi> Hello, everybody :)
<peteforsyth> but I tried this also under vanilla ubuntu 11.04 before installing xubuntu, and had the same problem.
<peteforsyth> marca3111: I can ping my router, but if I try, say, ping yahoo.com -- no response. (also no response on web browser)
<ubusammyn150> windows and ubuntu, would be for all your data... xfs file system should be compatable with both os's
<hameerabbasi> can someone point me to a complete list of apps included in the live CD?
<marca3111> when setting the static ip settings on xubuntu, did you set the dns server to your router IP?
<peteforsyth> ah -- no, I manually entered the DNS servers that the router has.
<ubusammyn150> but i can't be sure about that, i don't have personal experieence with that.. but for example.. if you make a third ntfs in windows...only windows will see it
<peteforsyth> I will try it like you say though
<fluffman> JoeR1: use the up and down arrow keys to raise the volume
<Cydd> has anyone met someone who both against gay marriage and not a complete moron? Just curious...
<rudi_> arent there tools out there for linux to read and write ntfs
<ubusammyn150> no, no i'm wrong ubuntu can see all partitions.. and you'll be able to mount it as another drive even
<marca3111> peteforsyth: that is probably your problem (I hope)
<JoeR1> fluffman - unsuscessful, however spacebar did move a "capture" indicator to the mic
<qin> !ot | Cydd
<ubottu> Cydd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kamran1> hameerabbasi150 wat do u intend to do with that list ?
<jeaton> how do I go about changing the highlighted entry under grub2, so where if nothing is selected within so many seconds, it automatically selects?
<hameerabbasi> I dunno. I intend to keep ubuntu installed and the livecd for recovery and partitioning purposes.
<ubusammyn150> why would you want to make another partition if ubuntu and windows could be used?  it may help with performance tho
<qin> rudi_: ntfs is supported
<hameerabbasi> mainly partitioning
<rudi_> qin, so in that case, if i wanted to make a third partition to hold media files I would not experience any issues on ubuntu or windows?
<ubusammyn150> Note: if you try to install windows on the same drive as ubuntu..it will overwrite the boot loader..
<JoeR1>  fluffman - any idea?
<ubuntuguy> I'm trying to make a launcher for minecraft, can someone help me, it's in my home directory under .minecraft
<hameerabbasi> I want to know if It has GParted, in particular
<fluffman> JoeR1: sorry. i'm at a loss
<Loshki> jeaton: edit GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub....
<jeaton> thanks
<Loshki> jeaton: edit GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub, then run update-grub to propagate the change...
<JoeR1> fluffman - one moment I may have found something
<kamran1> hameerabbasi150 can i pm u ?
<hameerabbasi> go ahead
<peteforsyth> marca3111: still can't ping :(
<JoeR1> I need something that can tell me if it is receiving input from a mic
<marca3111> ubuntuguy: put this in a .sh file: java -jar -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M ~/.minecraft/minecraft.jar
<marca3111> peteforsyth: hmm
<ubuntuguy> What's a .sh file, sorry newbie question
<peteforsyth> would it help if I provide more details about my network?
<fluffman> JoeR1: try audacity
<marca3111> peteforsyth: sure
<fluffman> JoeR1: or skype :P
<JoeR1> fluffman - thanks lol
<cak054> alias irssi="screen -wipe; screen -A -U -x -R -S irssi irssi"
<lz> zhende
<peteforsyth> marca3111: router is 192.168.1.1, netmask should be 255.255.255.0, the dhcp range is 192.168.1.50 and up, and I'm trying to assign it 192.168.1.5 (though it really doesn't matter as long as I can give it any static on the network)
<rudi_> ubuntuguy: its a script that executes unix commands
<fluffman> cak054: what's that do?
<peteforsyth> when I log into the router, I see these for dns servers: 68.87.76.182 and 68.87.76.134
<marca3111> ubuntuguy: rightclick on a folder window and go to create document, and then empty file, name that file minecraftlauncher.sh and paste the previous text inside
<fluffman> peteforsyth: manually set your dns servers to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<ubuntuguy> So I'm naming the minecraft.jar file minecraftlaucher.sh?
<lz> 能写汉字吗
<rudi_> no
<lz> 用英文看不懂
<fluffman> peteforsyth: to see if that helps...just maybe. Also, have you run "sudo restart networking"?
<marca3111> ubuntuguy: no, you're making a program to start minecraft
<lz> 没有中国人吗？
<peteforsyth> fluffman: still not working
<peteforsyth> wait, I'll try restart networking
<huitailang> lz: #ubuntu-cn is place talk about chinese
<ubuntuguy> Ok, I did it, let me create launcher now
<peteforsyth> "restart: unknown instance"
<peteforsyth> fluffman: ^^
<fluffman> peteforsyth: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<peteforsyth> ok
<lz> 有会翻译的阿
<fluffman> lz > !cn
<peteforsyth> done, but ping yahoo.com still does nothing
<fluffman> lz > !chinese
<fluffman> dah!
<lz> yes
<ubuntuguy> Do I import the code with text editor?
<marca3111> ubuntuguy: put this in the text file: java -jar -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M ~/.minecraft/minecraft.jar
<ubuntuguy> Ok, so I create a empty document file thingy, and opened it with text editor after naming it what you told me to name it, and I put in that code, now what do I launch it with?
<jwm123> More often than it should, my windows lose their decorations in Natty.  How can I restart the window manager?  I used to use the compiz fusion icon, but there is no place for that now.  Any advice?
<marca3111> ubuntuguy: go into terminal (ctrl-alt-t)
<rudi_> ubuntuguy: make sure that after renaming it with the sh extension, you right click and go to properties. then go to permissions and check allow execution
<marca3111> ubuntuguy: that works too
<Justice_form> hello
<georgie> can anyone suggest some channels for generic operating system issues..
<rayy> is optimus working on 11.04
<ubuntuguy> hm, wierd, it's not launching minecraft
<marca3111> georgie: what do you mean?
<jasonmchristos> i thought seahorse integrates file encryption into nautalis but i dont see any option to encrypt a text file
<jwm123> Any advice on how to restart the window manager and restore decorations?
<georgie> i'm learning operating system concepts and i've some questions which is not any particular os specific
<marca3111> jwm123: restart the window manager: sudo killall nautilus
<jwm123> thanks marca3111.  I'll let you know how it goes
<rob_p> ubuntuguy: Try running the shell script from the command line and see if it produces any errors.
<marca3111> georgie: ah, idk about a general location
<ubuntuguy> In a second
<marca3111> bed time, night all!
<JoeR1> fluffman - audacity registers the mic as "USB:camera USB:Audio (hw;1,0) mic 0"
<ubuntuguy> trying something new quickly
<jwm123> no effect marca3111
<electro_> how do I add the chrome icon to the dock in natty?
<jwm123> electro: run chrome then right click on its icon and pin it
<CrustyBarnacle> electro_: With chrome running, right-click on the icon and select "Keep in Launcher"
<fluffman> JoeR1: can you record with the mic in audacity?
<jwm123> hill
<peteforsyth> fluffman: thanks for trying, I appreciate it! I'm really befuddled by this..it seems like a very basic change. Ah well, I guess I'll try another day!
<JoeR1> fluffman yes and I found the control to modify mic volume in the mixer controls
<magn3ts> Drag/dropping Chrome to the unity dock doesn't usually work for me. I think it has to do with google-chrome being a multilayered wrapper script
<JoeR1> I may be able to use this with skype or gynache soon
<fluffman> JoeR1: good. hope so.
<CrustyBarnacle> magn3ts: Is that your question?
<fluffman> magn3ts: can't you just open it and then lock it to the panel?
<magn3ts> fluffman, yes, and that works fine.
<magn3ts> CrustyBarnacle, no, someone elses, sorry just chiming in with an anecdote that might be why the other person was having difficulty
<methedman> anybody know how to underclock for powersave
<magn3ts> methedman, if you're on a modern processor it is for you.
<methedman> magn3ts: what?
<bencc> how can I run cat and push the result as root? "sudo cat /dev/null > /var/log/nginx/error.log" gives me permission denied
<magn3ts> methedman, it's likely that it's already happening, for you.
<methedman> magn3ts: the cpu's lowest speed is 33% of max or 800MHz
<methedman> i want to set my cpu at something like 400MhZ magn3ts
<magn3ts> Oh, I'm not sure if that's something you do at the ubuntu level.
<methedman> what do you mean "ubuntu level" magn3ts
<CrustyBarnacle> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magn3ts> methedman, I think for underclocking like that you have to deal with bios.
<dageriv> I was using wine to run spotify on Ubuntu, and it worked fine. But then today, this "new terms of use" box, popups everytime I start spotify, and it crashes. What todo?
<magn3ts> bencc, the easy way is just to elevate to root and then run that command. What are you expecting that command to do?
<bencc> magn3ts:  this works: sudo bash -c 'cat file > file2'
<magn3ts> bencc, good solution!
<JoeR1> fluffman - I can smell success thanks for the help i will keep you informed
<fluffman> JoeR1: yw. :D
<magn3ts> bencc, I think that's also something you can use `tee` for.
<celthunder> methedman: laptop-mode-tools?
<celthunder> methedman: not sure if it lets you underclock that far...
<papna_> I have a program that wants Ctrl-Alt-T to be its own shortcut.
<peteforsyth> fluffman: I maybe narrowed my networking conundrum down a bit. I tried the same settings on my Mac, and was also unsuccessful. So, it seems either my router is doing something strange (caching MAC addresses??) that prevents the host from getting through after changing to a static IP....or I'm just very confused about the network and doing something stupid on both machines.
<ubuntu_> How do I get a brightness applet in ubuntu 11.04
<papna_> Is there a way to have Ctrl-Alt-T launch a terminal normally, but just be used by this program when it's the active window?
<ubuntu_> lmao I love how they took out the "Add to panel..." option :s
<ubuntu_> now my laptop screen  is stuck at full brightness and can't add applet to lower it
<magn3ts> ubuntu_, they switched from gnome-panel to their own thing that allows the use of indicator applets rather than gnome-panel applets.
<CHris_H> Does ubuntu have anything similar to gmail plasmoid?
<magn3ts> ubuntu_, sadly I'm not sure what the best way to resolve it is.
<rob_p> bencc: The *best* way would be to run the entire command in a subshell with elevated privs using sudo. ex:  sudo sh -c "command_to_run"
<ubuntu_> magn3ts: their own thing doesn't let you add any different applets
<CHris_H> which can accept mutiple accounts, shows the count in each account and also displays the subject of each mail?
<magn3ts> ubuntu_, I know. I hate those stupid applets though. But I understand why you need it. I'll look for you.
<magn3ts> CHris_H, um, I'm not sure.
<CHris_H> magn3ts: I wanted to try unity, but I don't want to miss this app
<ubuntu_> CHris_H: don't bother, not customizable at all :s
<ubuntu_> probably going to install xfce
<ubuntu_> :<
<magn3ts> CHris_H, you don't have to stop using it (most likely)
<magn3ts> ubuntu_, ... you can just revert to classic GNOME... there's no need to run to a new DE.
<magn3ts> Unless you want to of course.
<ubuntu_> magn3ts: I kind of want to because they're removing classic GNOME in 11.10 lol
<magn3ts> ubuntu_, it's not ideal since you have to go to CLI to change it, but short term: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10795424
<CHris_H> magn3ts: I am using Kubuntu, and I do love the unity, atleast its something new to the eyes
<magn3ts> ubuntu_, they're just upgrading to GNOME 3. I'm not sure if GNOME 2 will be available from repos though...
<ubuntu_> I hope they add more customization features :)
<ubuntu_> <3 ubuntu, been using it since dapper
<ubuntu_> and thanks for the command magn3ts :D
<magn3ts> CHris_H, I thought I wouldn't like Unity- I was quite happy with cardapio and Docky... I miss Cardapio (I think the application lens is just the saddest thing I've ever seen since windows ME), but I really like Unity otherwise.
<apn> It will be still possible to run gnome 3 without the shell, so nobody should notice any major differences unless they choose to.
<magn3ts> apn, I didn't know that the legacy gnome-panel setup still existed in gnome3. I'll have to keep that in mind.
<magn3ts> I guess that makes sense though, they're not going to abandon non-compositable computer.s
<CHris_H> Do you guys use any kind of gmail notifier applet, applcation, screenlet or whatever you call it in Ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> magn3ts: bash: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness: Permission denied
<kamran1> widget ?
<rudi_> does conky count?
<fluffman> CHris_H: nope. I only ever have two programs running: terminal and chrome
<roasted> has anybody else had bad experiences with luckybackup? I can't get this darn program to transfer anything EXCEPT empty directories.
<magn3ts> ubuntu_, sudo?
<ubuntu_> magn3ts: sudo still returned permission denied :s
<CHris_H> kamran1: yes, any gmail widget for Ubuntu unity/
<magn3ts> ubuntu_, do `sudo -s` first, then type the command, then `exit` at the end to get out of root.
<ubuntu_> magn3ts: that worked :)
<gigawatt34> booting into ubuntu forces me into the Memtest for some reason
<magn3ts> ubuntu_, great :)
<gigawatt34> i can't get the bootloader to change options or anything
<fluffman> gigawatt34: hold shift while booting
<ubuntu_> magn3ts: pretty insecure to have to open a root session to change screen brightness though lol...
<CrustyBarnacle> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<apn> gigawatt34: grub config file got messed up? Can you check your menu.lst file?
<gigawatt34> no let me try to boot holding shift jas
<CHris_H> Never mind, found several gmail notifiers. Thanks all
<magn3ts> ubuntu_, eh, if you're only executing one command, it doesn't matter. you could also do `sudo bash -c "<command>"` but they're effectively the same thing.
<gigawatt34> even holding shift it forced into memtest
<JoeR1> fluffman - well skype still doesn't make use of the camera or mic but I will just have to look around online to see if I am missing some packages, A likely scenario since this is a recent install of linux
<gigawatt34> wait got it
<gigawatt34> but now i get a blank purple screen
<fluffman> JoeR1: thanks for keeping me updated. good luck with that. sorry we couldn't get it perfect, but at least we know that the mic/cam work otherwise
<JoeR1> indeed, thanks for all the help
<electro_> asdadasdasd
<excelsior> sup
<fluffman> gigawatt34: sounds like your grub got hosed then. see what CrustyBarnacle posted
<gigawatt34> where is the menu/lst file
<ubuntu_> magn3ts: you must be joking, if I was to install ubuntu/unity on laptops for people I oversee I could never add them to the sudoers file just to change screen brightness
<fluffman> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<magn3ts> ubuntu_, oh, sorry, I misunderstood what you meant.
<gigawatt34> i got into it, the newest kernal is broken for me i have to boot into the old one
<magn3ts> ubuntu_, :) of course that's not practical.
<magn3ts> ubuntu_, not sure what else to tell you for now though. try google, port the brightness applet to an app indicaotr?
<CrustyBarnacle> gigawatt34: Grub2 boot options (what is displayed to the user at boot) are configured in /etc/default/grub
<moses> i cant get my second monitor to work
<excelsior> I took notes in tomboy, and now I want to send them to someone who probably uses Windows via email. I'm trying to paste them into Yahoo mail, but it won't paste. What's wrong?
<moses> also im stuck at 50 hz
<ubuntu_> magn3ts: yeah, I was just trying it out live :3 Natty is quite beta, going to wait for Oneiric and see if customization is possible in it...thanks for the help :)
<cjohnston> I'm having trouble connecting to an Ad-hoc network.. I've rebooted a couple times, the connection works in other OS's.. what else can I try to make it work
<moses> i think the driver for Nvidia is terrible for ubuntu haha
<CrustyBarnacle> excelsior: Working fine here from Tomboy to Gmail.
<manlymatt83> What's the best way to run Windows XP on my Ubuntu machine?  I have a program I want to use that only runs under Windows.  Virtual Box?
<CrustyBarnacle> excelsior: How are you cutting/pasting?
<Loshki> manlymatt83: if it won't run under wine, then yes, virtualbox...
<CrustyBarnacle> excelsior: Both ctrl-c and right-click Cut working for me.
<manlymatt83> Loshki: This is the Blackberry OS Installer, I doubt it will run under Wine
<Loshki> manlymatt83: I doubt it too :-)
<manlymatt83> Loshki: I haven't done anything with VirtualBox.  Just apt-get install VirtualBox, then use it to create the VM and pop the CD in my CDROM?
<manlymatt83> It's too bad I can't install Windows 7 in Virtual Box.  My Laptop came with it (I have an unused product key because I formatted and immediately installed Ubuntu)
<Loshki> manlymatt83: I use vmware myself, but basically that's the idea....
<manlymatt83> Loshki: VMWare isn't free, right?
<manlymatt83> While VirtualBox seems to be
<Loshki> manlymatt83: I think that's correct, vmware is a commercial product, virtualbox is free.
<hiexpo> manlymatt83, no it is free for home use  just have to reg but it is free
<moses> does anyone use Nvidia cards here?
<moses> ouch
<apn> moises: yes
<apn> moses: yes
<moses> do you have a good refresh rate and dual monitor support?
<apn> moses: yes, no complains whatsoever.
<moses> what driver?
<apn> moses: proprietary from nvidia website.
<moses> how do you install it?
<apn> moses: kill X server, apt-get kernel sources and headers, and run the script.
<apn> moses: but I guess it is not recommended in Ubuntu as there are click-friendly solutions.
<eliezer> join ##0day
<eliezer> join ##0day
<masterxc> now about not?
<masterxc> *how, even
<moses> apn, why doesnt the software updating suete have the nvidia drivers?
<apn> moses: it does. I just prefer to do things myself.
<moses> but the one i did install sucks
<moses> it doesnt offer dual monitor support
<uofm49426> ok i did a reinstall off everything made a small fat32 partion to save some music and movies etc and so i could retrieve them from
<apn> moses: are you using nvidia-settings utility?
<uofm49426> windows
<moses> apn not that i know of
<apn> moses: use it instead of gnome or kde monitor configuration tools.
<uofm49426> installing ubuntu i have set the fat32 partion as /fat32/tmp in
<moses> apn good call
<moses> it works perfectly
<moses> although i dont know how to restard the x server
<uofm49426> i have sense remove the drive and expanded ntfs
<apn> moses: log out and in, it should do it.
<uofm49426> everytime i reboot it trying to still mount /fat32/tmp
<uofm49426> but i have erased them
<apn> uofm49426: remove this line from /etc/fstab
<uofm49426> ho
<Zelozelos> i have a question about ubuntu1, i have my desktop sync'd and i was wondering if i delete files on my dt are they eventually deleted on ubuntu1 or do i need to remember to go there sometimes and delete them manually?
<rudi_> does anyone know why gparted would say I have 4 primary partitions when I really have 3 and 1 extended?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<apn> uofm49426: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Zelozelos> rudi_, does it have something 2 do with ext4 perhaps?
<theron> Just did a base server install, update & upgrade
<theron> looking for ext2resize
<apn> rudi_: extended partition is a partition as well
<rudi_> Zelozelos: my ubuntu installation is on ext4 yes
<carnage1> reiser
<rudi_> apn: i'm aware, but extended partitions are not primary
<moses> oh yeah
<moses> works perfectly
<moses> now
<Zelozelos> then it is also a primary partition
<moses> what about my soundcard?
<manlymatt83> hiexpo, Loshki: Looks like Xen is a good option, too, no?
<moses> any advice for getting that to work?
<apn> rudi_: actually, it is seen like one from fs point of view.
<carnage1> Xen alwys crashes my kernel
<uofm49426> in fstap # the beginning and end of the line
<Zelozelos> does anyone know if grub has an official symbol?
<apn> carnage1: compile the module yourself. It is not a standard behavior.
<rudi_> gparted says I have a boot partition, windows ntfs, ext4 ubuntu, and a swap partition(extended)
<coz_> Zelozelos,  dont know if this is oficial   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Grub_logo.png
<rudi_> and now im left with 160gb unallocated space that it won't let me partition
<Zelozelos> rudi_, thats correct 4 primary
<rudi_> Zelo: how can I turn that extra space into something my windows and ubuntu can use
<rudi_> i was originally planning on creating a last partition to store music, videos, etc. but its obviously not turning out as I expected
<Zelozelos> rudi_, u talking about the swap, i wouldnt mess with it, its calculated by your hd size and amount of memory, unless its hugh
<apn> moses: what is your problem with the sound card?
<uofm49426> next nvidia driver and a purple slash screen fix
<moses> i need to install driver
<moses> h/o
<moses> also
<rudi_> zelo: no, I'm talking about the 160gb I purposely left open to create the fifth partition
<moses> i cant drag programs onto my activated second monitor ?
<coz_> moses,  is this nvidia , ati . or intel video?
<moses> nvidia
<apn> moses: sure you can. What environment are you using?
<coz_> moses,  is the driver installed
<moses> it just locks me out from the right monitor
<Zelozelos> rudi_, shouldnt it be listed somehow like unused space or something? never done it that way i usually split partitions
<quiescens> rudi_: you can most likely use gparted or something to move things around if you want
<moses> what do you mean environment?
<CrustyBarnacle> Zelozelos: http://www.inf.sgsp.edu.pl/pub/MALUNKI/LOGO/grub2.png
<moses> i have seperate x screen checked
<coz_> moses,  thats why you cant drag to the other monitor separate xscreens
<moses> what should i select then?
<coz_> moses,  open nvidia settings from terminal    sudo nvidia-settings
<moses> i can move my mouse over though?
<moses> its open
<Zelozelos> ty coz_ and CrustyBarnacle  those dont look very offical though
<uofm49426> anyone ever try mint
<quiescens> rudi_: just be aware that changing existing partitions carries a risk of damage to data if your computer crashes or turns off during the operation
<coz_> moses,  click on  "X Server Display Configuration"
<CrustyBarnacle> Zelozelos: Yeah, don't see any official logo available.
<moses> ok i did
<moses> theres twinview
<apn> CrustyBarnacle: http://www.inf.sgsp.edu.pl/pub/MALUNKI/LOGO/grub.png according to grub website
<coz_> moses,  do you see both monitors in the graphics there?
<Zelozelos> when you think of grub, what comes 2 mind (besides the insect)?
<andantino> is there a general linux chat on here
<moses> i do indeed
<coz_> moses,  click on the secondary monitor to set the resolution you want  then click  Configure  then choose Twinview
<CrustyBarnacle> Zelozelos: Both of the logos are linked from http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<moses> ok
<moses> so twinview is the one i want
<andantino> #linux
<arand> andantino: Try #linux or #ubuntu-ooftopic I guess
<andantino> woop
<coz_> moses,  then click  Save to X configuration and close out,, then either reboot or restart x to see if it holds in twinview
<andantino> woops forgot join
<andantino> thanks arand
<andantino> why is it that when i join certain channel and type a message it says "cannot send to channel"
<bolt12> andantino, could be that channel requires to to authenticate
<coz_> andantino,  probably because your nick is not registered
<rudi_> can someone suggest me a partition scheme that would allow me to have the boot partition, windows, ubuntu, and a "media" partition that they can both read and write from. I dont understand this stuff as well as I thought I did.
<bolt12> using /msg nickserve
<syrinx_> andantino: register your nick with nickserv
<magn3ts> rudi_, your media probably should be ntfs/fat. I'd recommend NTFS.
<bullgard4> andantino: That is a security measure against evil people who try to disturb normal IRC operation.
<Loshki> join ##linux
<andantino> ahhh thanks syrinx
<magn3ts> rudi_, and then you just make the partitions how ever you like them! Don't forget about a swap partition if you want one.
<andantino> temples of syrinx?
<syrinx_> thats right
<Loshki> oops, pardon my fat fingers
<bolt12> missing system resource panel on ubuntu 11.04
<mr_strigiformes> For anyone who's interested I had some interesting experiences with the new Ubuntu. I attempted to install it on my IBM yesterday. The installer crashed, it had corrupted my hard drive, memory, and possibly processor so badly that I couldn't even boot the live disk.
<coz_> Loshki,   do you mean    /join ##linux
<bolt12> any alternative in unity cause i am not able to add panels
<moses> it broke
<andantino> i was listening to that song earlier on my mp3
<moses> didnt work
<mr_strigiformes> I couldn't boot Back Track in silent mode (no disk)
<bencc> "ulimit -n" gives me "1024" but "lsof | grep user | wc -l" gives me "5336" how is it possible?
<coz_> bolt12,  you can log off then log onto classic
<uofm49426> they have a gui start up editor it lets you customize boot from grubs resolution to fixing splash resolution
<Loshki> coz_: yes, got there in the end, thanks...
<bolt12> coz_, lol
<rudi_> magn3ts: that was my plan but now I'm stuck because I accidentally left the 160gb allocated, thinking I could later format it but it turns out that not I have 4 primaries
<mr_strigiformes> I couldn't boot a windows install disk
<Zelozelos> how about something like this  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/12470  its obvious what its for
<bolt12> coz_, i mean anything which is in unity
<coz_> bolt12,   not sure exactly what you want..
<mr_strigiformes> I was about to give up completely on the computer (thought it had really broke something)
<bolt12> coz_, well I am searching for some way to add panel or widget
<bolt12> to display system resource of my work station
<CrustyBarnacle> mr_strigiformes: Did you try power off, disconnect from outlet and hold down power button to drain all power from the motherboard?
<bolt12> and easy access resource graphs
<bolt12> like the panel available in classic
<carnage1> have you tried windows?
<mr_strigiformes> Crusty, oh yes.
<mr_strigiformes> Tried everything
<Zelozelos> bolt12, for 11.04? me 2 couldnt come up w anything
<mr_strigiformes> Tried windows
<coz_> bolt12,  ah mm,, well the upper panel is no longer an actual gnome panel in Unity so no on that,, however,, you can add a dock like cairo dock,,,
<Diana> greetings
<moses> coz_, have you ever run into this before?
<mr_strigiformes> I fixed it though
<mr_strigiformes> And here's how
<FloodBot1> mr_strigiformes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Loshki> mr_strigiformes: corrupted bios?
<Diana> anyone had any success creating a live ubuntu usb stick that works with a Mac laptop?
<Diana> I manage to create the image in the usb disk but can't find a way for the Mac to detect the stick upon boot
<uvacavwhat> anyone else notice their computer running much cooler? i guess because of an update?.. im kinda freaked out that its lying to me cause im really running 10-15 degrees cooler the past week or so
<mr_strigiformes> I popped in a seriously old Slack distro.
<bolt12> does the docks interfere with the new side panel?
<bolt12> I have not tried any docks just curious will it work with the side panel enabled
<Zelozelos> bolt12, no cairo dock works perfectly anyhow dk about the others
<coz_> bolt12,  no they dont interfere unless you place them on top of the Launcher
<mr_strigiformes> It booted, I ran fdisk, The hard drive was so corrupted it took a little work but I got a new part table and ran memcheck on the memory fixing the errors.
<rudi_> ZeloZelos: Will both ubuntu and windows be able to access an extended partition?
<uofm49426> StartUp-manager is the name of the program is this in ubuntu repository
<bolt12> awesome, ty Zelozelos and coz_
<Diana> can anyone help please?
<apn> rudi_: yes, as long as both of them can read file system on it.
<coz_> rudi_,  if the extended partition is not ext4 or 3  windows will be able to yes
<mr_strigiformes> So, if anyone else comes along with a computer that really wont boot anything, pass the word. Download Slack from like 2002. It seems to work.
<carnage1> remember how mandrake had textured panel colors?
<moses> yeah it wont let me put anything on this right monitor, i wonder why????
<Zelozelos> rudi_, windows dosent use swap to compress memory, it has a diff way and the space is on the same partition
<bolt12> Diana, not sure if anyone will know about Mac issues here
<apn> moses, this is not nvidia related, but X or DE
<vaxinated> Diana: Does your MAC know how to boot a USB stick?
<coz_> rudi_,  I havent found a good utility for windows that reads ext file systems  so best best is the extended partion in fat  or ntfs
<Diana> I press alto upon start to reach the boot menu
<Diana> but only shows my HD
<Diana> not the usb stick as it says on ubuntu website
<bolt12> Diana, hmm try bois , see if usb is detected there
<moses> apn so ill google then?
<vaxinated> Diana: Try powering off your MAC, stick in the USB stick, then cold power on the MAC and go to the boot menu.
<carnage1> mac bios hahahahha
<bolt12> i donno about mac
<rudi_> apn, coz, Zelozelos: thanks guys, I'm resizing the extended partition so that it takes up the rest of the disk. Then I can create 4gb swap and have the rest be FAT
<bolt12> ^ ^
<bolt12> thought it was the same intel stuff
<bolt12> with bois
<apn> moses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors
<Zelozelos> rudi_, good luck hope it all works out ok
<Diana> didn't work :(
<bolt12> searching for some good free themes for my new unity setup
<Diana> only HD shows on the boot loader
<vaxinated> Diana: You still cannot see the USB stick in the boot menu?
<bolt12> anyone has a link for some cool themes
<carnage1> arenis
<magn3ts> Is Empathy a joke? I can't have it auto open a window?
<jason_562> go to the places area
<jason_562> and i think you can find it there
<vaxinated> Diana, is this an Intel MAC or Power MAC?
<Zelozelos> bolt12, gnome-looks.org i think is the best site
<Diana> Intel
<Diana> it's a Macbook Air
<Diana> latest gen
<bolt12> cool, ty Zelozelos
<jason_562> ok i think intel mac can't support ubuntu
<vaxinated> Diana, you may want to check the BIOS to see if USB boot is enabled.
<bolt12> O.O
<bolt12> jason_562, for real?
<Diana> how can I do that on a Mac?
<carnage1> most people stopped useing ppc mac
<jason_562> yup
<bolt12> thought it was the other way
<jason_562> the current mac can only support xp
<spacebug-> darn, I cant remeber the name of the program I'm looking for :/
<vaxinated> Diana, is there any way to get to the BIOS, e.g. Press ESC or F10 or some other key on boot up?
<carnage1> software update is the only thing that may help Diana
<Diana> no bios access, do macs even have a bios?
<carnage1> no
<bolt12> i guess then you should try ubuntu on virtualbox
<jason_562> maybe you might need to consult the IT
<magn3ts> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<vaxinated> Diana, so if you wanted to change the boot order (e.g. HD, THEN CDROM), how would you do it?
<bolt12> thats the easy alternative
<moses> apn, it is totally my windows manager i dont think it understands i have 2 screens
<carnage1> you press c at boot
<bolt12> Diana why don;t you burn ubuntu on disk and try booting from disk
<Diana> damn, I wanted an option for usb live ubuntu :(
<uofm49426> hey it is in repo
<bolt12> does Air have a dvd rom O.o
<carnage1> hahahahahahahahahah
<magn3ts> Macs can boot off USB...
<Diana> bolt12: Airs have no cd/dvd drive
<bolt12> damn
<bolt12> what kind of laptop is that
<bolt12> O.o
<carnage1> you people are funny
<magn3ts> I repeat. Macs can boot off of USB.
<bolt12> << not a MAC user
<vaxinated> Diana, from my experience with intel (PC) boxes, the BIOS allows certain controls like enable/disable USB boot, change boot order, etc.  I would hope the same is available for an Intel MAC.
<apn> moses: after setting up 2 screens in nvidia-settings in twinview, try using gnome or kde monitor configuration tool to set it up again.
<rww> bolt12: Mac. MAC is something different.
<jason_562> yup
<moses> ok
<Diana> magn3ts: how?
<magn3ts> I don't remember
<magn3ts> google?
<carnage1> on macs you have to install a firmware just to get a hardware cmd line
<moses> apn it doesnt even pick it up :(
<magn3ts> very first google result: http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1948
<apn> That's ok
<rww> vaxinated: Last I checked, Apple hardware uses Intel processors
<bolt12> the new Mac is built on unix kernal right?
<rww> and are PCs
<jason_562> is there LX Terminal on your mac or command prompt if you use XP?
<hoey> cool
<Diana> tried that already
<bolt12> so technically it should run Mac
 * rww shrugs, wanders back out
<bolt12> i mean run on Mac
<Diana> it works with  OS X usb sticks, but not with ubuntu
<carnage1> mac terminal in osx is for apps
<magn3ts> Diana, idk, works for me.
<Diana> you boot from the usb stick with ubuntu?
<jason_562> the USB stick should work with any interface
<bolt12> just curious why would anyone spend money on a Mac Air to put ubuntu on it
<bolt12> O.o
<carnage1> software update is the only thing that might help Diana
<apn> Diana: have you tried to set refit on your thumbstick?
<Diana> maybe it's a Macbook Air issue then...
<jason_562>  oidrg'e fgkrfh
<jason_562> [ r
<jason_562> gfk eklgerogip
<Diana> didn't try refit
<jason_562> bj
<jason_562> hyj
<jason_562> frhju
<FloodBot1> jason_562: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vaxinated> Diana, do you see the option to boot USB device in the BOOT menu?
<jason_562> b bm
<jason_562> nh njm
<Diana> no such option vaxinated, in macs it's different
<bullgard4> Trying to install phpmyadmin using Synaptic, a window "Debconf on T43" appears: "Configuring phpmyadmin. Webserver to reconfigure automatically. Please choose the web server that should be automatically configured to run phpMyAdmin: apache, lighttpd." What button do I need to assert? I do not intend to use apache.
<apn> Diana, mac boots completely different, so try it.
<magn3ts> Diana, yes, I can choose to boot from USB and it works.
<apn> vaxinated: mac doesn't have bios
<vaxinated> Diana, so how could you boot a MAC stick?
<Diana> it has a boot loader vaxinated
<carnage1> macs also have a restriction to boot other oses so if you press c you may crash and get a black screen Diana
<jason_562> insert the stick into he prot
<sexcopter> hi, i fairly recently installed ubuntu 11.04 on a laptop serving kinda like a htpc, and just noticed in the /home folder there's /home/netlogon and /home/pdf-documents, which I know I didn't explicitly create myself. Is something up? Or did some safe and normal process create it? I have a hunch it could be related to samba?
<jason_562> hiks hiks
<ackt1c> neat
<ackt1c> stick it
<magn3ts> carnage1, what>
<vaxinated> Diana, the boot loader has an option to pick the USB to boot from?
<Diana> it only shows my ssd hd on the bootloader
<Diana> it should
<carnage1> theres a restriction against macs using other oses
<Diana> carnage1: on ubuntu website says it should work
<jason_562> well except XP
<apn> Diana: you have to replace EFI with rEFIt on you mac side
<carnage1> do they give you a terminal cmd Diana
<bullgard4> sexcopter: Please use Standard English. This will increase chances for a satisfactory answer.
<rww> jason_562: FloodBot1 is not sentient.
<Jordan_U> Diana: Creating a LiveUSB for mac is difficult. If you want to use their BIOS implementation you can't boot from USB, if you want to use EFI there is a good chance the graphics drivers will fail.
<Diana> damn
<carnage1> oh virtualbox works with mac
<Jordan_U> Diana: If you want to make a LiveCD make sure you use the +mac version (won't help at all with making a liveUSB).
<Diana> would ubuntu run nice on virtualbox then?
<magn3ts> carnage1, no there most certainly is not
<carnage1> yeah a cd would run on virtualbox
<Loshki> sexcopter: google says /home/netlogon is samba-related. Dunno about /home/pdf-documents...
<Diana> no cd drive, but would it work from the downloaded iso?
<magn3ts> Oh crap. I forgot, I use rEFIt.
<carnage1> yeah .iso
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, any idea where I can read about the difference with the +mac iso? I'm curious.
<rob_p> Diana: Have you considered vmware-fusion?  I run both Windows XP Pro and Ubuntu in virtual machines on my Mac with it.  Performance is superb and it works very well, although fusion is not free!
<Jordan_U> magn3ts: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<vaxinated> Diana, the "Startup Manager" on your MAC does not show the USB drive as a possible boot device?
<moses> are you guys running the default windows manager that comes with ubuntu?
<Diana> nope vaxinated
<Diana> rob_p: you know if virtualbox would work too?
<vaxinated> Diana, what kind of MAC (model) do you have>?
<Diana> needed a free lightweight solution, that's why I thought liveUSB
<Diana> MacBook Air
<rob_p> Diana: Actually, I'm in my virtualized Ubuntu right now as I type this! :)
<moses> http://thecrumb.com/2008/01/22/ubuntu-nvidia-and-two-monitors/
<Jordan_U> Diana: It would.
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, fantastic. very informative. thanks
<rob_p> Diana: I don't know if virtualbox has a version for mac.
<Jordan_U> magn3ts: You're welcome.
<Diana> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.8/VirtualBox-4.0.8-71778-OSX.dmg
<Diana> seems like so
<rob_p> Diana: Looks like it! :)
<rob_p> Diana: Give it a go and see.
<moses> how come my ubuntu wont pick up my second display?
<Diana> I'll go check it out first thing in the morning, gotta run now :) later guys
<vaxinated> Diana, check this out: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-macbook-air-3-1-via-usb-flash-drive
<schone> I have a ubuntu server running on a box , however I want to save the whole installation as a reusable iso - is this possible easily?
<Diana> thanks vax, will read it too
<Diana> bbl :)
<vaxinated> later D.
<bullgard4> Trying to install phpmyadmin using Synaptic, a window "Debconf on T43" appears: "Configuring phpmyadmin. Webserver to reconfigure automatically. Please choose the web server that should be automatically configured to run phpMyAdmin: apache, lighttpd." What button do I need to assert? I do not intend to use apache.
<magn3ts> bullgard4, what do you plan to use?
<rob_p> bullgard4: If you want phpMyAdmin, you *must* have some webserver software installed and running in order for the pages to be served up.  So choose one.
<bullgard4> magn3ts: mysql
<magn3ts> bullgard4, I'm not going through this again. You don't know what you're doing and you're rude and uncooperative when I try to help.
<magn3ts> bullgard4, you seem to not even understand the difference between a db server/client and an http server.
<bullgard4> magn3ts: You call "rude" when I answer your question? Please re-consider your attitude.
<magn3ts> bullgard4, no, I was here the other night when you were trying to figure out mysql and you were rude to me after I spent my time trying to help
<magn3ts> bullgard4, mysql is not an http server. You will need to be running nginx, apache httpd, lighttpd, etc.
<rob_p> bullgard4: I'm not sure you know what phpMyAdmin is!
<vaxinated> magn3ts & bullgard4: quit arguing and make up!
<magn3ts> I would recommend nginx, but you won't be able to use the default phpmyadmin package sadly.
<magn3ts> vaxinated, I'll try again :)
<MethedMan> i made some power saving changes to the kernel and now will not even boot into the grub.  [ctr]-[alt]-[F1 - F12] is dead.  any ideas?
<vaxinated> MethedMan: Does grub come up?
<Jordan_U> MethedMan: What changes did you make exactly? What happens when you boot holding shift?
<magn3ts> MethedMan, it won't boot into grub? Grub and Linux are different. CTRL+ALT+f1-f12 woudn't be available during grub anyway.
<magn3ts> MethedMan, it's unlikely that kernel changes alone would botch grub.
<carnage1> error 22
<MethedMan> vaxinated: grub does not come up
<magn3ts> carnage1, that's usually due to part changes or messing with /boot
<magn3ts> MethedMan, so what does happen when you try to boot the computer?
<Loshki> MethedMan: can you boot into a live cd?
<magn3ts> MethedMan, you might give it a rest. I know this sounds crazy, as a CS student, I hate even saying it, but I've had times when grub wouldn't load and I had to turn my computer off and wait a few minutes and then it would go back to working.
<MethedMan> goes straight to purple screen and then a blank screen
<magn3ts> MethedMan, purple? the Ubuntu purple?
<MethedMan> yes
<magn3ts> If thats the case, grub is working fine.
<magn3ts> Because it means Linux/Ubuntu is loading, which is performed by Grub.
<MethedMan> holding down shift works, goes to grub, and then blank screen
<magn3ts> MethedMan, when you say you changed stuff with the kernel... what do you mean?
<schone> I have a ubuntu server running on a box , however I want to save the whole installation as a reusable iso - is this possible easily?
<magn3ts> MethedMan, did you change the kernel boot options within grub's configuration?
<MethedMan> i did not touch the boot options
<magn3ts> What did you  change?
<uberjar> is there a way to use itunes podcasts from ubuntu ? or is this another situation where apple is trying to make a walled garden around content ?
<uberjar> I just want to listen to a podcast.. all I see are links to itunes store formatted files
<MethedMan> magn3ts: got it.
<magn3ts> MethedMan, okay, congrats!
<alib0b0> i use vlc-plugin for firefox in ubuntu 10.04, but I cannot see the mms video through internet ? is there any way ?
<Soupermanito> say for a moment that i unplug my sda and install win xp on my sdb1, then i replug my sda, so grub will load first, and it wont read the mbr of sdb, could i add up the winxp boot line to grub after that?
<Jordan_U> Soupermanito: Yes. Just run "sudo update-grub" and a menu entry for XP will be added automatically.
<gul> Hi! anybody there?
<bolt12> nope
<Soupermanito> mmm interesting, that way i wont lose grub
<bolt12> :p
<rob_p> gul: just a few!
<_marx_> 1600 or so
<spritle> my external drive is mounting as read only and when i try to change the access rights it wont let me.  any ideas?
 * Tobias31 hi
<celthunder> spritle: mount -o remount,rw /media/device
<celthunder> spritle: also add your user to group storage (gpasswd -a user storage)
<_marx_> how do i test my new speakers without waking up my wife; no she's not some balloon figure
<celthunder> _marx_: minimize volume in pulse/alsa/oss and put your ear againt them and raise up1 notch at a time until you hear it?
<_marx_> k
<spritle> real dolls cant hear silly
 * _marx_ was thinking headphones
<_marx_> but that was wrong
<gul> rob_p: I was just checking software............its working
<spritle> still mounted read only
<rob_p> gul: great! :)  It's nice when things work!
<spritle> celthunder: didnt work
<celthunder> spritle: ok what's it say when you try and mount it with rw
<spritle> celthunder: it mounted it, its just still read only
<Tobias31> maby the file system is only to read for the O.S?
<celthunder> spritle: is it ntfs? do you have ntfs-3g installed
<gul> rob_p: this is the first time i am using xchat on Ubuntu. Previously on Mint and fedora.
<spritle> celthunder: no
<vanquish349> how do you zoom out on gedit
<gul> any tweaks for unity other than compiz?
<rob_p> gul: Ah, ok.  I haven't used xchat since Ubuntu 4.04!
<celthunder> gul: xchat is pretty much universally the same
<spritle> celthunder: by that i mean its not ntfs
<celthunder> what type is it
<moses> should i update my windows manager
<spritle> celthunder: fat32
<celthunder> spritle: lol ouch?
<vanquish349> how do you zoom out on gedit
<celthunder> vanquish349: idk ...look in preferences
<spritle> celthunder: i use it with my xbox 360, has to be fat32
<vanquish349> it isnt there
<celthunder> moses: which wm are you using?
<moses> gnome?
<moses> idk
<celthunder> vanquish349: how did  you zoom in?
<moses> the standard one that comes with gnome
<moses> i mean ubuntu
<celthunder> moses: gnome has it's own wm
<celthunder> unity? idk i don't use either to be honest but i'd probably keep them up to date
<celthunder> git and svn ftw?
<_marx_> gvim
<uberjar> is there a free program that can parse an itunes link to let me listen to any free itunes podcast ?
<vanquish349> celthunder: i dont know i just opend it to moddifie my pythonbot and it was zoomed in heaps far
<celthunder> vanquish349: set the font size smaller
<celthunder> vanquish349: i don't think that gedit even has it's own zoom in / out
<_marx_> thx celthunder low level bass
<moses> celthunder, yeah ill check i bet its unity, but it does seem to suck ass
<moses> what would you reccomend?
<celthunder> moses: xmonad
<gul> celthunder: ya! but i don't use ubuntu much. I usually go for Mandriva, Fedora and Mint. Ubuntu is too ODD and support Mono also...........but this time just for unity
<moses> its either this unity or my xserver thats not letting me run dual monitors properly
<_marx_> omg xmonad, hum
<vanquish349> celthunder: i cant find out how to do that eiter
<celthunder> gul: i use arch..just idle and help here so i feel like i contribute
<uberjar> I like awesome a lil better than xmonad
<mrdeb> does unity use mono
<celthunder> mrdeb: not likely
<celthunder> anything that uses mono should be thrown in the garbage
<celthunder> it's the equivalent of MSVC++ for linux
<mrdeb> why
<gul> celthunder: I tried Arch a week back but after installation it hanged on 'loading bootloader......."
<gul> mrdeb: no
<celthunder> gul: lol if you still have it i'll help you fix it
<mrdeb> gul: you install it wrong then
<gul> mrdeb: I am talking abt other softs like banshee etc.
<mrdeb> i purge banshee. it is useless
<celthunder> uberjar: eh my configs in awesome kept breaking after update...i got the same xmonad on 3 diff installs and it works every time
<howsthat> Hi I am new to this Chat, I was woundering if anyone know is an Asus P8h67-M mother baord will work with Ubuntu 10.10
<celthunder> mrdeb: indeed it is
<celthunder> howsthat: what's the rest of the hardware
<gul> celthunder: mrdeb: actually while installing bootloader it was shoeing two entries for my sdb(external hdd)
<celthunder> gul: yeah /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1?
<manlymatt83> Hi.  If I messed up files inside my $HOME (dot files), I don't need to re-install ubuntu, right?  I'm the only user account... my plan was to add a new user (myname2), then login as that user to delete my original user (myname), then re-add my original user (myname).  Would that work?  Would it populate the . files?
<mrdeb> you install to sda
<celthunder> one the formatted partition the others the actual drive
<celthunder> and you put it on sda
<spritle> celthunder: when i try to chown the drive it says operation is not permitted
<celthunder> manlymatt83: cp /etc/skel ~/
<howsthat> The Intel H67 Chipset support on board graphics, so there is no graphics card as such, it will be a i5 2500K CPU, 4 Gb RAm 2 x 2 Tb hard disks
<gul> no no external hdd is sdb.............. and internal is sda             .... but on boorloader installing it was showing two sdb . one before sda and other after it
<manlymatt83> celthundewr: but that doesn't seem to have the default directories like Downloads, Public, etc.
<manlymatt83> celthunder* rather: but that doesn't seem to have the default directories like Downloads, Public, etc.
<celthunder> manlymatt83: you don't need those you can make them as needed or whatever the **** made them in the first place will
<howsthat> Celthunder, I cant find anything by googling it
<somethinginteres> hi all, how can I make sure my installed version of mplayer and all codecs are 64 bit versions?
<manlymatt83> celthunder: OK, cool. I'm just annoyed because I moved them to different locations, but now things like Virtual Box is freaking out, and when I go to the Zeitgeist menu it says "Downloads" when they aren't actulaly downloads :)
<celthunder> chromium/firefox for example will make a Downloads folder when you first dl something
<celthunder> howsthat: it should work fine
<TeamColtra> How much memory should compiz be using when it first starts?
<manlymatt83> celthunder: Do you use the default locations?
<celthunder> TeamColtra: depends how many effects you have
<howsthat> Celthunder, you dont think there will be issues with the Intel graphics on teh H67 chipset?
<gul> TemColtra: depends on configuration.
<TeamColtra> celthunder / gul just a base install of Ubuntu
<celthunder> howsthat: i have a netbook with intel graphics...works fine the only graphics card i wouldnt TOUCH or go withi n1402194102 miles of with linux is ATI and that's because they FAIL
<uberjar> does anyone know if it's possible to listen to (supposidly free) itunes podcasts under linux ? All that software that supposidly lets you do it is now broken
<vanquish349> ok fixed it
<celthunder> manlymatt83: i do for Downloads...idk why you'd need a public folder that's what you have unison/dropbox sync to servers for
<howsthat> Celthunder:  Now thats funny as my experience is that Nvidia are cvery problamitical\
<celthunder> uberjar: sure
<gul> TeamColtra: u can check it from system-moniter
<gul> TeamColtra: but why u want to know it
<manlymatt83> celthunder: ok thanks :)
<TeamColtra> because its using 65MB of RAM and bouncing between 0-10% of my CPU (on a 4GB RAM / Dual Core system) - gul I am looking at it in the monitor, but i have no baseline to know if its too high
<celthunder> howsthat: depends what you're doing to it...ati never updates nvidia at least cares a bit and the oss versions for nvidia are better than ati's
<celthunder> TeamColtra: ouch? sounds wrong
<uberjar> celthunder: could you tell me the name of a program that can do it ? pretty please
<howsthat> Ceilthuder: I have install quite a few copies of Ubuntu on ATI cards and tehy all work well, its Nvidia that are problamitical
<gul> TeamColtra: its too much............
<gul> TeamColtra: something is wrong!
<TeamColtra> celthunder, it looked wrong to me :P thats why I was here to confirm. Is there any good "restart compiz" commands or is it just kill compiz and then restart it?
<celthunder> TeamColtra: idon't use compiz
<uberjar> celthunder: apple pushed a patch a few days ago that seems to break every program that claims to be able to parse itunes links
<TeamColtra> I could log out and log back in or restart x but those are annoying solutions.
<gul> TeamColtra / celthundr: nor me............it crashes unity on my system
<celthunder> uberjar: idk i don't dl itunes music but theres enough programs out there that do it one has to be updated to owrk
<uberjar> celthunder: none are.
<gul> celthunder: no no external hdd is sdb.............. and internal is sda             .... but on boorloader installing it was showing two sdb . one before sda and other after it
<celthunder> songbird?
<uberjar> celthunder: apple pushed a change that obfuscates to a great degree the file format
<uberjar> I'll try that one and get back to you
<manlymatt83> celthunder: So all of these . files I have (.icons, .local, etc.) will be re-created?
<gul> celthunder: songbird is closed for linux
<celthunder> gul: yeah /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1? like that
<gul> celthunder: yes.
<celthunder> gul: like i said i don't use them lol i use mpd and ncmpd
<gul> celthunder: and i went for /dev/sdb
<uberjar> ahh yeah songbird is a no go
<celthunder> gul: that's what it's supposed to do
<gul> celthunder: but two entries for /dev/sdb      ........... I think i should go for both of them....
<MoMo> using ubuntu 11 -- is there a config for using a tablet laptop?
<gul> uberjar: but we have nightingale coming soon
<celthunder> uberjar: why do you want itunes music anyway they're all transcodes
<celthunder> gul: you're supposed to use /dev/sda for grub
<uberjar> celthunder: it's not music.. there's an interview with an author I want to listen to
<gul> celthunder: but i installed it on external hdd(sdb) .......... to make it portable
<celthunder> gul: yeah...arch isn't the systme you want to do that with
<gul> celthunder: even this ubuntu is on external one ........
<mysteriousdarren> isn't there a way to break drm? I have some podcasts that are protected :( sometime I hate apple grr!
<gul> celthunder: Ok
<uberjar> someone needs to sue apple over this they are deceiving their users.  apple claims that itunes lets you distribute podcasts that other people can download for free.. but thats not actually the case
<celthunder> gul: arch has  2 flaws...it doesn't include 8 billion drivers / etc (not a flaw as long as you don't port it everywhere it's an advantage) and it doesn't have package signing
<gul> THIS is much better than mint or fedora.............Its full and always busy      nice to be here :)
<excelsior> I took notes in tomboy, and now I want to send them to someone who probably uses Windows via email. I'm trying to paste them into Yahoo mail, but it won't paste. What's wrong?
<gul> celthunder: ok!
<celthunder> gul: pm?
<celthunder> were talking pretty offtopic here but i want to continue convo
<gul> celthunder: no prob..............................
<mysteriousdarren> excelsior, use pastebin, or just add as a attachment
<celthunder> excelsior: check clippers or whatever its called it adds anything you highlight to clipboard
<excelsior> I just figured out a workaround: pasted into gedit, and then copied and pasted from there to yahoo mail. I don't get the problem.
<thegoodcushion> guys debian has firmware-realtek package, Ubuntu doesn't.  Any ideas where I can get the realtek drivers?
<Loof> grub install is failing /w 11.04 server... not quite sure what's up
<Loof> Also chroot to the new target drive fails... it just locks up
<celthunder> thegoodcushion: search the debian online package lists and dl the .deb file and install it
<celthunder> thegoodcushion: dpkg -i <.deb>
<thegoodcushion> ok
<excelsior> Anyone have any idea why I was having that problem?
<Surlent777> highly techincal question, if anyone can help: How would I permanently set the permissions of a device, i.e. /dev/input/mouse0? Or permanently create a device, such as /dev/vcs0? (Symlinking /dev/vcs to /dev/vcs0 works, but only until reboot)
<celthunder> Surlent777: i believe the entire /dev contents is created on boot no?
<Surlent777> celthunder: hence my problem
<celthunder> Surlent777: try doing a chroot and making it in there and making it non read/writable
<celthunder> Surlent777: though then it would literally be non usable
<Surlent777> celthunder: I seem to think there was some sort of configuration file or another I remember hearing about but I'm having a hard time finding any information on it
<celthunder> Surlent777: can i ask why you need to do this?
<Surlent777> celthunder: Well, with the /dev/input, making that readable by non-root users would enable SDL programs to work properly on the command line, and the bit about /dev/vcs0 is for the sake of a program called vcstime, which is hard-coded to look for /dev/vcs0 and which used to work in prior editions of Ubuntu
<Surlent777> celthunder: by on the command line I mean in a tty/without X
<celthunder> Surlent777: ok well could probably make an init script to auto mod the devices on init 1/3
<Surlent777> celthunder: otherwise they work so long as I export SDL_NOMOUSE=1
<mrdeb> is 904 still a good distro to use
<celthunder> and yeah what else is a command line
<Surlent777> celthunder: Some might mistake it for gnome-terminal or something, just being specific
<celthunder> mrdeb: if it works for you sure...though it's probably got 2 year old packages
<ActionParsnip> Mrdeb: jaunty is dead and there is no support and zero updates for it
<Surlent777> mrdeb: 10.04 is wonderfully solid and supported for another year if I remember right, being an LTS release
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: lucid is the earliest supported release and is LTS
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: you do ;-)
<thegoodcushion> what's the deal with package firmware-realtek?  Why can't I install the debian version on ubuntu?  My NIC won't work without it
<TeamColtra> I tried to disable my ATI graphics driver, but apparently when I disabled it... it doesn't re-enable the Linux driver that it came with, how can I find that?
<arooni-mobile> hi folks... running 10.04 LTS.  trying to install an airlink wireless card awlh6075 ... but its not working as a plug & play card... what do i do next?
<Surlent777> arooni-mobile: have you tried hooking up the computer via ethernet and using System > Admin > Restricted drivers?
<celthunder> arooni-mobile: find the chipset?
<arooni-mobile> Surlent777, havent tried that
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: mixing debian debs in an ubuntu OS is not advised or supported and will most likely cause you packages issues
<Surlent777> arooni-mobile: with most computers I've dealt with, that usually does the trick
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip: so how do I get my NIC working
<arooni-mobile> Surlent777, looks like official drivers are railink?
<arooni-mobile> http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/Airlink_AWLH6075
<Surlent777> arooni-mobile: I'm not sure that means much to me at this point, though if my suggestion doesn't work that will be worth noting if you try to hunt down the proper packages.
<arooni-mobile> Surlent777, seems to solve it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1527810
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: run: sudo lshw -C network    use the product line to find guides. If it is USB based then run: lsusb    and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<arooni-mobile> is there a way i can share my laptops wifi connection via the desktop?  via a ethernet cable from my laptop => desktop ?
<arooni-mobile> that way i can download the drivers & such
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware    may do it
<arooni-mobile> both computers are running 10.04
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Surlent777> hmm, I never think to try that
<grundo> hey where is a good place to learn more shell scripting stuff?
<uabn93> Is anyone here running natty?
<grundo> like i know the basics
<Surlent777> uabn93: Here and my desktop
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: could also extract the deb and put the firmware file in /lib/firmware that way you get the file but don't have the debian package stinking up your packages
<Surlent777> grundo: Try looking in Syantpic for abs-guide
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: many do
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware says I'm already at the latest version.  Mind, I am using 10.04
<grundo> kk
<ActionParsnip> Grundo: i'd ask in #bash
<arooni-mobile> how do i find out which railink drver to get
<grundo> oh i didnt know XD
<uabn93> when  you right click any icon on the top status bar does it look off and out of place? the text is ok but the lines in between the boxes are not where they belong.
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: is the device usb based?
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, nope pci
<Surlent777> grundo: that package I mentioned is the Advanced Bash Scripting Guide. It's a bit tl;dr perhaps but a wonderful resource
<uabn93> this problem happened after i upgraded
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: ok run: lspci   and it will help identify itself
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, got it
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: extract the deb :)
<uabn93> can any of you check if that happens with you on 11.04?
<thegoodcushion> well what good's that going to do?
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip:
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to easily share internet connection (from my 10.04 laptop connected over wifi => 10.04 desktop) thats easier than this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: windows needs 3rd party apps to do the hardware ID. Linux is smart and can quiz the hardware and tell what it is :-)
<arooni-mobile> i was hoping to share connection over ethernet cable from my laptop => desktop so that i can download drivers
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, its pretty amazing considering there is such horrible support from most manufacturers for linux
<arooni-mobile> i'm happy there are people who figure out how to make the hardware work
<arooni-mobile> in a gui sense
<Surlent777> arooni-mobile: why not just skip the middle-man and plug in a cable from the non-connected computer to your router/modem?
<arooni-mobile> Surlent777, cuz then i have to bring the pc upstairs
<arooni-mobile> i'm being lazy
<Surlent777> ah
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: you can put the firmware files in /lib/firmware so you get the file but the package info is not in the OS
<arooni-mobile> after reading all that crap
<arooni-mobile> probably faster to just hook it up to the router
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: realtek make great Linux drivers
<bfig> question: getting this error on 11.04 :game/mania_drive.static: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, but i dont thinjk they are compatible with my card?
<arooni-mobile> i think railink are the official ones for this card
<bfig> what does that mean? and how can i fix it (already tried reinstalling mesa-gl and didn't work.
<Surlent777> bfig: Do you have the 32-bit compatability libraries installed?
<uabn93> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ActionParsnip> Bfig: your app is 32bit and OS is 64bit
<Surlent777> ...and does anyone remeber the name of that package?
<bfig> Surlent777, no, how can i install them?
<bfig> i think it is somewhere around here http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libgl1-mesa-glx
<bfig> but i don't know how to install it... also it says libgl1 instead of libglu1
<widewake> Hello. I had a jar file on my desktop, somehow i moved it to a folder, i brang it back to desktop, however its become a folder rather than an executable file, and when i option/executable the it wont Check the box. There is also a LOCK emblem on the folder, help please?
<uabn93> If a hardware doesn't work by default in a distro, does that mean that kernel devs haven' t added it or the distro hasn't?
<widewake> Hello. I had a jar file on my desktop, somehow i moved it to a folder, i brang it back to desktop, however its become a folder rather than an executable file, and when i option/executable the it wont Check the box. There is also a LOCK emblem on the folder, help please?
<bfig> Surlent777, is that the package i should install? (the i386 at the bottom of the page?)
<Surlent777> widewake: open a terminal, and then use the "cd" command to get to where the JAR file is. From there, type sudo chown yourusername:yourusername filename.jar
<widewake> k
<ActionParsnip> Bfig: you will need to pull down the 32bit deb and copy the .so to /usr/lib32. Is there no 64bit version of the app? Also install ia32-libs and retry. This is one reason 32bit is advised
<Surlent777> thank you ActionParsnip
<Surlent777> could not remember that name
<Surlent777> ia32-libs
<bfig> ActionParsnip, the 32 bit deb?
<widewake> no such file
<gul> uabn93: sometimes there are issues with hardware its because the vendors don't provide info abt there product for Linux community to develop. But ur hardware will work after some teaks
<widewake> i get no such file using cd
<Surlent777> widewake: okay, put the file onto your desktop
<Surlent777> widewake: then, in the terminal, type "cd ~/Desktop" but without the quotes
<widewake> ok, i am in desktop
<EugeneKay> Can anybody tell me if the default Ubuntu repos will "just work" on an IPv6-only network? I'm building a v6 test lab, and want to avoid v4 as much as possible for purity sake.
 * bfig is downloading ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: the kernel needs the module to work. Addimg every possible module would bloat the OS a lot
<widewake> i am also in the of what id like executable
<Surlent777> widewake: okay, with the file in the desktop and after typing cd ~/Desktop, type "sudo chown yourusername:yourusername" replacing yourusername with whatever your user name is.
<widewake> its a folder on my desktop
<guru1004_> was wondering if there is a system reference page for ubuntu similar to this http://elibrary.fultus.com/technical/index.jsp?topic=/com.fultus.redhat.elinux3/manuals/rhel-rg-en-3/s1-boot-init-shutdown-sysv.html
<uabn93> gul: Oh. like in my case, the ralink wifi drivers were available online by the company, but i had to compile it myself. that left me wondering how drivers worked in linux.
<widewake> should i be in  /desktop& or desktop/folder$  ?
<widewake> desktop$*
<ActionParsnip> Bfig: yes as the app is 32bit so it needs 32bit libs. If you can get a 64bit one you won't need to
<guru1004_> also how does one turn off the hardware, not only the driver, for wired and wireless network cards
<HUMAHATER> hello?
<Surlent777> widewake: you should be in ~/Desktop, or /home/yourusername/Desktop; both are equivalent
<bfig> ActionParsnip, it's the only download available on the page so no... but what is a 'deb'?
<HUMAHATER> #xserverx
<uabn93> ActionParsnip: So it is a problem with the ppl developing the modules for the kernel and not ubuntu if drivers don't work by default?
<gul> uabn93: right! and similar case with nvidia drivers and printers also
<widewake> missing operand
<HUMAHATER> anyone here from xserverx.com?
<widewake> missing operand for sudo chown
<Surlent777> widewake: again, move the JAR file onto your desktop, then in the terminal type "cd ~/Desktop". After that, type "sudo chown yourname:yourname filename.jar"
<widewake> k
<Surlent777> widewake: after doing that, you should be able to then type "
<Surlent777> widewake: after doing that, you should be able to then type "chmod +x filename.jar"
<widewake> k
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: instead of yourname, use $USER
<uabn93> gul: who are the ones that put the already working, default drivers in linux? its not the distro?
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: ...that would probably be a better idea. Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: np :-)
<widewake> Surlent777: sudo chown namename,  chmod +x done
<Surlent777> widewake: try running your jar file as you did previously. This should have solved your problem.
<gul> uabn93: i don't know exactly but LINUX is community projects.......... drivers are added from many developers and finally controlled and releaed ny LINUS
<widewake> Surlent777: it has wont execute, and will not let to option execute it.. will try some things
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: the kernel team, not just Linus
<widewake> Surlent777: does folder access matter? they are all on access files
<mrdeb> does linus do anything with linxu now
<Surlent777> widewake: a JAR file should either execute or open as an archive...are you saying it's opening in the file browser?
<mrdeb> i thought companies just did the kernel now
<ActionParsnip> widewake: if you run:  java ~/Desktop/filename.jar   does it work?
<gul> ActionParsnip: right but kernal is still under the control of Linus ... the only thing which BSD people say they are more free in
<vanquish349> i am pissed with ubuntu
<gul> why?
<vanquish349> it keeps on freezing
<Surlent777> vanquish349: using Compiz, by any chance?
<gul> seems to ne
<vanquish349> my settings just randomly change
<vanquish349> Surlent777: yes i am
<ActionParsnip> Gul: true but he is part of the kernel team..
<AllMyLoving> Hi men!
<Surlent777> vanquish349: It is ridiculously unstable in this release for some reason, notably if you change anything. Especially if you change anything.
<vanquish349> ok
<ActionParsnip> vanquish349: what video chip are you using?
<widewake> Surlent777: could not find main class. also if i double click the folder will open with files
<vanquish349> but should that explain why desktop icons dont show up
<Abnormal> hello. can someone please help me get my mic working?
<Surlent777> vanquish349: as for the desktop icons, sounds like Nautilus crashed. Try doing a killall nautilus in a terminal
<vanquish349> ActionParsnip: i am fairly new to ubuntu how would i check that
<Abnormal> I'll provide you with any info needed
<gul> ActionParsnip: ya!......... :)
<Abnormal> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<ActionParsnip> Vanquish: press Alt+F2 and run: nautilus -k    (might be -q)
<gul> its -q
<vanquish349> Surlent777: didnt work
<ActionParsnip> Vanquish: if you run: lspci | grep -i vga     it will tell you
<vanquish349> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<vanquish349> that is it
<infid> how do you remote desktop from one ubuntu machine to another? x11vnc + vinagre or what?
<Surlent777>  widewake the command he gave you to run the JAR file is incorrect. Try instead java -r filename.jar
<Surlent777> err
<Surlent777>  widewake the command he gave you to run the JAR file is incorrect. Try instead java -jar filename.jar
<widewake> k
<ActionParsnip> Abnormal: on the ubuntu sound troubleshooting page there is an alsa-info script as part of a command. Run the command and select to upload to the server. A red URL will be generated. What is the URL?
<vanquish349> Surlent777: who are you talking to
<widewake> invalid or corrupt
<Surlent777> vanquish349: I was talking to widewake
<ActionParsnip> Vanquish: if you log on as another user, is it the same?
<vanquish349> k
<vanquish349> ActionParsnip: i havent got any other users at this time
<Surlent777> vanquish349: You can create one with System > Admin > Users and Groups
<Abnormal> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a8293f09f669ffcac87c6c57f092e446a9fd421b
<widewake> Surlent777: there is also a lock symbol on my folder. guessing that is read only, though its not checked
<ActionParsnip> Vanquish: make another user. Your OS can hold thousands of local users
<Abnormal> ActionParsnip, fwiw, I have a sound out on gfx
<Surlent777> widewake: yes, that would normally mean read-only. Your permissions tab should have it listed as Read and Write for you and your group
<vanquish349> ok just logging out
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<uabn93> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<widewake> Surlent777: when i switch around folder access, file access, to read and write it will go back wont stay. files access will return to ...
<Freeeki> my hdd's keep waking up from sleep.
<Freeeki> how can i check why?
<Surlent777> widewake: I think that's a visual glitch. It should still stick. To make sure, open that terminal, go back to the Desktop, and type ls -al. There will be a string of letters to the left of the jar's file name.
<Freeeki> can i somehow log HDD actions?
<ActionParsnip> Abnormal: does the system have a make/model?
<Abnormal> ActionParsnip, I don't really know
<bfig> Surlent777, ActionParsnip, thanks to both. got it working with ia32-libs :D
<vanquish349> ok i am back
<Surlent777> bfig: Awesome. Sorry I couldn't remember the name there at first.
<vanquish349> desktop icons where working
<ActionParsnip> Abnormal: well is it a Dell or HP or something likd that or is it a home build / bought from a small local computer shop?
<widewake> Surlent777:  thats odd. its listing  a .jar and a .jar(2)
<Abnormal> ActionParsnip, home build
<Abnormal> desktop computer
<Abnormal> asus motherboard
<Abnormal> and an onboard sound card
<Freeeki> my hdd's keep waking up from sleep. can i find out why?
<Surlent777> widewake: wow, that's new. would you mind posting the full output on the pastebin website and showing me?
<Abnormal> my audio out works just fine, it's just that audio in is not
<ActionParsnip> Vanquish: ok so we now know its profile based, not the apps themselves. Did you change release before the issue started?
<naturally> hi,everyone. Does someone know how to register nickname on this irc server?
<widewake> Surlent777: dont mind, will get
<britta_> I'm having trouble mounting a USB stick. Disk utility tool says 'Daemon is inhibited'. Please tell me what that means, and is there a way to fix it?
<Dr_Heckle> 10.04 LTS: Just resumed from hibernation (went quit well other than) & my cursor was not being drawn (still "existed" & moved, just not drawn) this was "fixed" when I started up X-Chat... For future reference what is the name of the program that is responsible for drawing the cursor?
<Dr_Heckle> quite*
<vanquish349> ActionParsnip: no, it was working fine yesturday and when i came on today stuff was going wrong so i ran updated manger and updated everything that it said to
<Lancelot> naturally: search how to register with nickserv
<ActionParsnip> Abnormal: ok then it has no model or make. If you run: alsamixer   is the mic unmuted and cranked?
<Surlent777> naturally: /msg nickserv <password> <e-mail>
<naturally> Lancelot: where to search ?
<Dr_Heckle> naturally, /msg nickserv help
<naturally> Dr_Heckle: oh , thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Naturally: i'd ask in #freenode
<Dr_Heckle> yw
<Lancelot> naturally: google perhaps? Surlent777 just answered you anyway
<Abnormal> ActionParsnip, yep, I messed with levels already
<ActionParsnip> Abnormal also in sound settings make sure the correct mic is selected
<naturally> Lancelot: yeah, thanks. just noticed. thank you all. Surlent777, Lancelot, Dr_Heckle
<Abnormal> hahaha, damn
<Abnormal> I fixed it
<britta_> Solved. Sorry... Google fixed it.
<Abnormal> I added my card to /etc/modules and reinstalled alsa
<ActionParsnip> Abnormal: what was the magic bullet?
<Abnormal> ActionParsnip, ^
<Abnormal> that's what I did
<Dr_Heckle> 10.04 LTS What is the name of the program responsible for the cursor (esp. drawing it)?
<Abnormal> not sure which one of those fixed it
<ActionParsnip> Abnormal: nice. Wtg!!
<widewake> Surlent777: Thanks for help, resolved problem!
<Abnormal> but one of them did, for sure
<Abnormal> and I'm happy now
<Abnormal> :)
<Abnormal> thanks dude, much appreciated
<vanquish349> please i still need help
<ActionParsnip> Abnormal: i'd reboot to test
<Abnormal> next bug: I start skype, but I don't see it
<Dr_Heckle> from "man -k cursor" > "XFreeCursor (3)      - manipulate cursors" is this it?
<vanquish349> please i still need help
<Surlent777> vanquish349: one more thing. Try opening gconf-editor, find apps, then nautilus, then preferences, and make sure show_desktop is checked
<Abnormal> skype's fixed too
<marzen> can anyone tell me why twitter pages are blank .. they tell me it's an OS issue .. I'm pretty sure FF and chrome are consistent across OS's ...
<ouyes> hi all, I get a new usb wireless card and the driver disk is for windows, but I am running ubuntu, how to install a driver under ubuntu?
<vanquish349> Surlent777: yes it worked
<vanquish349> but how would that have been turned off
<Surlent777> vanquish349: no idea. =/
<arooni-mobile> how do i determine the MAC address of the wireless card (i cant use ifconfig cuz i'm compiling wireless drivers).  is there another way?
<vanquish349> also one more problem syntax highlighting isnt working on gedit they say it is an os problem
<glink> hello
<Surlent777> arooni-mobile: would sudo lshw | less do it?
<marzen> arooni-mobile lspci or lsusb
<Surlent777> vanquish349: what language?
<vanquish349> all of them
<glink> how can I install burg on mandriva 2010.2?
<sda1986> hi all! Question! I have a LIB for a cryptograpy key! I have multiple crit key, but the lib can use only one at the time, so multiple user on a terminal cannot use their crypt key together. Can I say to a LIB you can work only with this USB port? so i copy multiple copies of those libs and i assign it to each USB port? thanks!
<Surlent777> vanquish349: It's working for me =/
<rww> glink: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Perhaps you're looking for #mandriva.
<arooni-mobile> Surlent777, is the serial: in lshw the MAC address?
<aku> hai
<vanquish349> Surlent777: it was working yesturday then i went to update my python irc bot. and it wasnt showing up
<glink> tww yes, I'm sorry
<glink> :P
<Surlent777> arooni-mobile: ...I'm not sure. It looks kinda like one. Anyone know for sure?
<guru1004_> hi.  is there a way to display the current power consumption in kWh
<Surlent777> vanquish349: try doing a complete removal of all the gedit stuff in Synaptic and then reinstall it all. See if that helps.
<vanquish349> Surlent777: k
<ouyes> anyone have the experience to install drivers for a usb wireless card?
<vanquish349> fuck it still doesnt work
<Surlent777> you did a Complete Removal right?
<vanquish349> Surlent777: yes
<Surlent777> vanquish349: have you tried manually selecting Python from the list from within gedit?
<vanquish349> Surlent777: yes
<vanquish349> this is bullshit
<Surlent777> vanquish349: best I can think of at this point is try moving/deleting ~/.gnome2/gedit and see if forcing it to remake the files will help at all
<Jordan_U> !language | vanquish349
<ubottu> vanquish349: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Surlent777> vanquish349: note that you will have to reset your settings after this by hand, and remake/redownload any custom tools/colour schemes that you had put there previously.
<vanquish349> ubottu: ok sorry
<vanquish349> Surlent777: still aint working
<vanquish349> is there somthing similer to gedit that i could use
<Surlent777> vanquish349: one more thing
<draggle> vim
<vanquish349> is ubottu a bot
<draggle> nope
<Surlent777> vanquish349: again, gconf-editor. Go to apps, gedit-2, syntax_highlighting, make sure is checked
<red2kic> !brain | vanquish349
<ubottu> vanquish349: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ouyes> how to install drivers for a usb wireless card under ubuntu?
<draggle> gvim i mean
<prabh> hi
<Abnormal> is ubuntu-desktop a native ubuntu package?
<prabh> yes it is
<Abnormal> it tries to install firefox with it, amd I don't want that
<Abnormal> why's that necessary?
<Surlent777> Abnormal: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that pulls in the default Ubuntu desktop
<vanquish349> Surlent777: that was off to
<Abnormal> oh, thanks
<Abnormal> didn
<vanquish349> too*
<Abnormal> 't know that
<vanquish349> what is going on
<Surlent777> Abnormal: same sort of thing for kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, linux-image, etc. Metapackages basically just do nothing but have a set of related dependencies
<Dr_Heckle> 10.04 LTS: Just resumed from hibernation (went quite well other than) & my cursor was not being drawn (still "existed" & moved, just not drawn) this was "fixed" when I started up X-Chat... For future reference what is the name of the program that is responsible for drawing the cursor? (from "man -k cursor" > "XFreeCursor (3)      - manipulate cursors" is this it?)
<Surlent777> vanquish349: seems your gconf settings are getting hit. As you notice problems I guess just check around in there for something related =/
<vanquish349> ok
<vanquish349> Surlent777: thanks for your help
<red2kic> Abnormal: Not a real package. Just a set of carefully/carelessly-selected packages.
<Surlent777> vanquish349: np
<Abnormal> btw, just flaming a bit: who's the one who decided that all ubuntu users upgrading to 11.04 should be pissed off with unity?
<Abnormal> unity is nowhere near good working solution
<Abnormal> I can
<Abnormal> 't add launchers easily
<Abnormal> launcher bar is laggy
<Surlent777> Abnormal: You can revert to the normal GNOME 2 desktop at the login screen; choose Ubuntu Classic
<Abnormal> Surlent777, yeah, I did that
<Surlent777> Abnormal: I do understand and share your frustration though, believe me
<red2kic> Abnormal: Mark Shuttleworth, I think. You can stay with 10.04 LTS.
<Abnormal> I'm just wondering
<Abnormal> red2kic, yeah, and have enormous problems with it
<Abnormal> I have a less then 1 year old MoBo and gfx
<Dr_Heckle> ok... perhaps some 1 can tell me if there's a freenode channel for X/X11/whatever...
<Abnormal> I have hard enough time dealing with them on 11.04 even
<Dr_Heckle> as i'd rather not run a /list w/ freenodes' 10k+ channels
<Abnormal> Dr_Heckle, try something like #xorg
<Dr_Heckle> Abnormal,  thx
<nishanth> i am having trouble opening the same application twice at the same time.....like say if i want to open 2 terminals ...i cant do it....can someone help me?
<irreverant> whats the command for resetting the root passwrd?
<irreverant> su passwd || password ?
<Scall> How can I do High ASCII characters like this -> ☺ or this -> ▲ in a GNU/Linux system?
<penol> GRE: Bad checksum from pppd.
<penol> GRE: Bad checksum from pppd.
<penol> enyone can help?
<FloodBot1> penol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Heckle> irreverant, back again?
<Dr_Heckle> yeah su  (switch user) passwd (change password)
<Dr_Heckle> you might also direct your attention to passwd --help
<penol> Dr_Heckle: are u talking to me?
<Dr_Heckle> no, i'm talking to irreverant
<penol> aah
<D0minat0r> anyone know an easy iptables guide/generator? no GUI
<Dr_Heckle> penol, "GRE: Bad checksum from pppd." isn't a question
<irreverant> Dr_Heckle actually it worked on my dell mini, see i have been playing around with ubuntu on this machine which is essentially a break me box, i bought the netbook to help retrain me at linux before i decide to install it on my production machine
<Roasted_> Question - On Ubuntu when connecting to a CIFS share on my SAN, I sometimes get an error- "Error: No data available. Please select another viewer and try again." What's the issue here?
<irreverant> so far ive been learning at an exponential pace.
<irreverant> D0minat0r: what do you need an iptables guide for? are you subnetting?
<Dr_Heckle> orly?
<penol> Dr_Heckle: What does GRE: Bad Checksum from pppd mean?
<Dr_Heckle> penol, Provide context
<irreverant> pppd is for a point to point connection
<Dr_Heckle> where did this come from? what did you do?
<D0minat0r> irreverant: im have to config my server, if i put default rule DROP my surf (http) gets slow as hell
<irreverant> penol: are you connecting through dsl or a modem?
<D0minat0r> trouble figuring out services/port i have to open for it to work, the services i have started are easy only have SSHD and imapd on
<greaver> lenovo T500 thinkpad(with intel 825687LM gigabit card) can't connect to lan
<Flynn> Hello.  Does anyone know the command to install xfce?  I looked it up and it says "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" but that returned "sudo: aptitude: command not found."
<irreverant> how bad is your http connection when you set the rule?
<Roasted_> When mounting CIFS shares do I HAVE to use gvfs or can I use something else?
<irreverant> and are you running the server behind a firewall?
<D0minat0r> irreverant: very slow
<Dr_Heckle> D0minat0r, google: default port list
<D0minat0r> the server is the firewall
<irreverant> is it running bind?
<irreverant> for dns?
<D0minat0r> no dns
<draggle> so everything is itanium only since 11.11?
<eekTheCat> Is there some guide to list server specific improvements in maveric and natty? Is there much difference aside from some updated packages?
<draggle> whoops
<D0minat0r> i have my operators dns on all clients
<irreverant> id recommend following Dr_Heckle advice and checking first the default port list
<irreverant> you running ubuntu server? or rhel?
<D0minat0r> irreverant: ubuntu server
<aeontech> hey all
<r0fs3ck5> has the flash plugin for ubuntu firefox been fixed yet?
<aeontech> i messed up my grub loader :(
<aeontech> tried to follow the instructions here: http://www.linux.com/community/forums?func=view&id=4219&catid=18 to restore it, but still no luck
<aeontech> do i have to reinstall the whole system?
<kwangkiss> hi
<rob_p> penol: You're using pptpd or connecting to pptp server for VPN, I presume?
<irreverant> D0minat0r whats your current acl look like?
<aeontech> or if someone can point me to a manual on how to fix it i'd be very grateful
<aeontech> i don't want to reinstall everything :(
<r0fs3ck5> I want to install a flash player plugin for firefox without #shared-objects being symlinked to the root of my home folder.  Is there a plugin that does not have this vuln?
<irreverant> well i was trying to point him in the right direction for iptable creation
<Flynn> Is having my mouse pointer be red taking a significant amount of resources?
<wisien> how can i run kde?
<D0minat0r> irreverant: well at the moment i have default accept in because i cant get my rules to work
<D0minat0r> and it seems i forgot to save my rules when i did reboot :)
<irreverant> hmm
<D0minat0r> so all i havein iptables are the routing rules
<irreverant> static routes?
<irreverant> can you show me your network diagram?
<D0minat0r> modem (bridged) - Ubuntu server - client
<irreverant> how did you bridge your modem?
<D0minat0r> modem software
<irreverant> so its a hybrid modem?
<D0minat0r> so that my server handles the PPPoE
<irreverant> ok
<D0minat0r> the whole net works fine and is fast as long as i have default inbound accept
<irreverant> have you tested for packet loss?
<D0minat0r> i have done ICS from help.ubuntu.com
<D0minat0r> no i havent
<irreverant> well if your losing connectivity then your packets are either timing out or your getting loss.
<rob_p> D0minat0r: What are you trying to filter/block at the Ubuntu box?
<D0minat0r> rob_p: i want my server to drop everyting that isnt established from inside besides sshd and imapd
<rob_p> D0minat0r: So use iptables state module.
<tasslehoff> Is it possible to use wired and wireless networks at the same time? I want to connect a gadget with static IP with LAN, while still being connected to the internet on WLAN.
<irreverant> yes, but if he
<rob_p> D0minat0r: And then just add some static rules for inbound ssh and imap.
<irreverant> s blocking everything else then thats why hes getting slow connectivity because his rules are dropping packets
<irreverant> yes you can connect both wirelessly and with a wired connection
<D0minat0r> iptables is the only thing i just cant figure out on my server
<irreverant> since both interfaces are independent of each other.
<D0minat0r> gone form windows based system to only linux in a month so still a beginner :)
<Deimos> has anyone figured out how to get compiz window dragging performance back in 11.04?
<rob_p> D0minat0r: If you have your rules properly defined, then the NAT sessions will be stateful and therefore allow traffic regardless of the default policy (which is probably set to DROP in your situation).
<guru1004_> how do you display current power consumption
<guru1004_> preferable in the terminal
<draggle> acpi -b
<D0minat0r> rob_p: i followed this guide for my ICS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<irreverant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<rob_p> D0minat0r: But if you do modify the default policy, don't forget to specifically allow the services needed by the Ubuntu box itself.  Again, stateful filtering works good there.
<D0minat0r> rob_p: i have opened the services i need and all works BUT when i set drop default then my http surfing goes slow from the clients
<D0minat0r> so all works but goes slow and i cant figure out that part
<irreverant> but he can accomplish this much better using a firewall with a router role and configure port fowarding
<VictorCL2> hallow :)
<guru1004_> draggle: that does not show the actual power consumption only remaining battery life in time and percentage of battery
<VictorCL2> ubuntu says that firefox 3.6 is the latest one .. how can I update to firefox 4 ?
<irreverant> did you try apt-get install firefox because thats what i did and got the same issue
<rob_p> D0minat0r: You can troubleshoot it in a couple of different ways.  You could enable logging in your iptables ruleset and then look for dropped packets and see if you've overlooked something that needs to pass through, or you can do a packet dump (tcpdump works well for this) and monitor the traffic in real time.
<irreverant> im researching the same thing right now
<Starminn> !ff4 | VictorCL2
<ubottu> VictorCL2: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Versions of Ubuntu before 11.04 do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<guru1004_> i am looking for a way to measure how much power i am currently using to gauge power saving based on my settings
<Starminn> VictorCL2: That's what I did to add the stable; it's been working flawlessly for me.
<VictorCL2> I will
<ferengee> guru1004_, on a laptop? or a desktop machine
<rabidfox> hi all
<guru1004_> on a laptop ferengee.  trying to get 7+ hrs of battery life.
<rob_p> D0minat0r: Do your clients get DNS answers from your server, or do they query outside nameservers?
<guru1004_> not sure if that makes any difference ferengee.  seems like the code would be the same.  i know windows 7 has an option to show current power consumption in kilowatt hours
<D0minat0r> rob_p: outside, from my operator
<new2net> !search ubuntu
<ubottu> Found: repomirror-#kubuntu, ubuntuone, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, gr, selinux, genii yadda ps3*, themes, ubuntutweak, ge, browsers and 1003 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=ubuntu
<irreverant> rob_p hes not running dns locally
<aureianimus_> is there a way i can detect keyboard use with bash?
<new2net> yikes... good thing he knows better than to print all 1010
<irreverant> did you make sure you configured your dsn servers in your server?
<rob_p> D0minat0r: When you test name resolution from a client machine, do you get long pauses? (use dig)
<VictorCL2> should I update to version 11 ?
<irreverant> because if you didnt then that would explain why your getting such long wait times for browsing
<ferengee> guru1004_,  the most objective way to measure power consumption is to follow your battery drain on your laptop, or monitor the amount of power drawn from a wall outlet
<D0minat0r> rob_p: hard to tell now sitting outside the net and no client on the inside powered on :/
<rob_p> D0minat0r: Sort of hard to troubleshoot unless you can reproduce the issue! :|
<D0minat0r> rob_p: i know...damn work
<D0minat0r> hehe
<sachin__> is ther any way to play .rmvb files in ubuntu 10.04?
<sachin__> HELP : is ther any way to play .rmvb files in ubuntu?
<rob_p> D0minat0r: Anyway, I'm guessing you have overlooked something that the server needs access to but is being blocked by your default policy.
<irreverant> D0minat0r let me ask you this, if you had a router configured with lets say  primary and secondary dns server set to 67.x.x.x and your domain controller is running dns and it
<ferengee> guru1004_, i use powertop for tuning
<irreverant> s ip is set to 192.x.x.x and your having a problem associating a client with the domain controller why do you think that would happen?
<irreverant> of if you can answer rob_p?
<irreverant> and your trying to associate to server.local can you tell me why?
<irreverant> the clients wouldnt be registering with the domain?
<D0minat0r> networking isnt my strong side, still learning
<irreverant> how bout you rob_p?
<VictorCL2> can I update ubuntu 10 to 11 ?
<DJones> VictorCL2: If you've got 10.10, then yes, you can update to 11.04
<VictorCL2> I have 10.04
<irreverant> i can tell you why which is what i think is your problem.
<DJones> VictorCL2: If you've got 10.04, you would need to upgrade to 10.10 first and then upgrade to 11.04.  You can't upgrade directly from 10.04 to 11.04
<irreverant> you have to set either in eth0 or the routers primary dns to the private network address of the domain controller 192.x.x.x
<irreverant> because the client will try using the current primary ip address which is a public address for srv records instead of the local domain ctonroller
<irreverant> so unless you direct the client to request the name service from the local domain controller its not going to find it out on the internet because its not there. so right now you getting issues i think with name resolution
<D0minat0r> irreverant: good idea to install bind on the server then?
<irreverant> yes.
<D0minat0r> ok thats what i figured out reading what you wrote :)
<irreverant> and set your primary dns servers to the ones from your provider or the gateway
<D0minat0r> ok
<D0minat0r> i will try with bind then tonight
<rob_p> irreverant: Sorry, I stepped away for a bit...I'm at work! :)
<perscitus> Unity is broken and won't start up. To be exact, Monitor goes to No Signal mode. And this is with OSS ATI driver.
<guru1004_> ferengee: will i need to uninstall acpi to use powertop
<irreverant> so that your clients will make the request to the server and the server will then direct all the requests from the primary dns server that you configure in the hosts file
<perscitus> Unity is broken and won't start up. To be exact, Monitor goes to No Signal mode. And this is with OSS ATI driver.
<rob_p> irreverant: D0minat0r: No need to run your own namserver as long as you put the proper NAT/forwarding rules in place.
<chrislu5tic> Hi there, when I go to run my win app, it says it is not marked as an executable,
<chrislu5tic> wine**
<perscitus> Unity is broken and won't start up. To be exact, Monitor goes to No Signal mode. And this is with OSS ATI driver. But its not driver since I am in classic mode now.
<rob_p> D0minat0r: If you decide you want to provide name resolution from the Ubuntu box, consider using dnsmasq because it also provides dhcp services.  Sort of a 2 birds with one stone type thing! :)
<Axsuul> how would i run a command from a certain directory without having to "cd" to it?
<perscitus> Axsuul,  use the path to it
<sachin__> axsuul: use export PATH="/home/abc"
<perscitus> Axsuul,  like /usr/bin/firefox
<D0minat0r> rob_p: well i have DHCP already running on it
<D0minat0r> damn installed dhcp3-server from the beginning
<perscitus> Unity is broken and won't start up. To be exact, Monitor goes to No Signal mode. And this is with OSS ATI driver. But its not driver since I am in classic mode now.
<rob_p> D0minat0r: dnsmasq is *better*, hehe! :)
<irreverant> if you use wireshark you can see if your dropping packets somewhere
<D0minat0r> rob_p: hehe gonna see if i wanna go thru with the trouble changing my dhcp server tonight then :)
<kbni> I need help
<perscitus> What!? no help?
<kbni> desperately
<rob_p> D0minat0r: dnsmasq lets your Ubuntu box act like a conventional home router by providing dhcp and dns services to the client boxes.
<kbni> Pirates of the Carribean 4 or Thor 3d - which should I go and see?
<perscitus> kbni,  both
<irreverant> rob_p and that would help him out by making thigns easier for him
<kbni> which is better?
<dcg> I vote for both too
<irreverant> theres no need to be worrying about configuring acl/iptables unless your running an enterprise solution
<rob_p> D0minat0r: So with dnsmasq and some iptables magic, you have a linux-based router! :)
<perscitus> I would go with Thor since more sequels are often just remakes of previous ones
<kbni> thanks perscitus
<kbni> I've never been to a 3D film before
<D0minat0r> well it is routing now just not so secure at the moment hehe
<irreverant> get yourself a watchguard firewall
<perscitus> nor have i
<kbni> I heard 3d is bullshit
<D0minat0r> or even tho someone would find a username the cant getin withouth my private rsa key
<kbni> I dont want my movie experience tainted by some cocked-up fad
<irreverant> http://www.watchguard.com/?t=q3g&gclid=CKyYiOeC8agCFSUaQgodWlySDw
<D0minat0r> first thing i did was take away root login and set paswordless login with only rsa key
<perscitus> Unity is broken and won't start up. To be exact, Monitor goes to No Signal mode. And this is with OSS ATI driver. But its not driver since I am in classic mode now.
<dcg> kbni: in the old days 3d was pretty ordinary, modern 3d can be spectacular, just look at the success of avatar
<rob_p> D0minat0r: You would be well served to get familiar with iptables if you really want to take command of your firewall/router.
<kbni> fuck james cameron
<D0minat0r> rob_p: i want and thats why im trying iptables
<jussi> if I sudo cp -R folder1 folder2, does it keep folder1's permissions?
<xardas008> D0minat0r, there is a graphical tool, fwbuilder which makes work with iptables much easier
<D0minat0r> i tired of not having full control, and i do this to learn handling router/gateway/server
<perscitus> Unity is broken and won't start up. To be exact, Monitor goes to No Signal mode. And this is with OSS ATI driver. But its not driver since I am in classic mode now.
<sachin__> Any command for mapping a site address to the corresponding ip address
<sachin__> ?
<sachin__> ?
<FloodBot1> sachin__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sachin__> hlp
<xardas008> perscitus, maybe the ati driver works not proberly and you have no 3d support now
<perscitus> xardas008,  im not using ati driver.
<irreverant> D0minat0r: using iptables is a powerful tool but it requires practice.
<rob_p> jussi: Also use the -p switch to preserve file attributes.
<D0minat0r> time i have, no life atm hehe
<irreverant> just like setting up acls.
<doggerz> hi
<doggerz> ubuntu  11.04 is a piece of shit
<irreverant> then do what heckle said and get familiar with the ports to begin with
<doggerz> its the most unstable piece of shit ever
<new2net> !bing | doggerz
<ubottu> doggerz: ban
<doggerz> fuck up
<D0minat0r> irreverant: one more question, why do i get samba connection reguests (denied) from outside my net even tho i have set samba to only listen to my internal eth1 and set samba allowed hosts
<perscitus> doggerz is right
<DirtyDawg> how do you really feel doggerz
<doggerz> its crap  man
<D0minat0r> ok i know they get denied because only internal ip addresses are allowed
<doggerz> ive had every other version
<rabidfox> i like ubuntu 11.04 but i'm not a fan of unity
<doggerz> keeps reajusting the screen and shit
<doggerz> unity is a good idea
<doggerz> but it works like shit
<FloodBot1> doggerz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dzup> what you expect by using a kernel?
<doggerz> considering you rewrote it from scratch
<eekTheCat> is it possible to get an rss feed or something for packages on my system that need upgrading?
<doggerz> this big black spot on my screen wont fuckoff
<irreverant> well whats your scope look like?
<doggerz> its all your fault
<rob_p> doggerz: There's no need to vent your frustrations with profanity! Let's keep the channel family friendly. :)
<doggerz> right
<doggerz> thats it
<FloodBot1> doggerz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<irreverant> your ip scheme?
<doggerz> im installing mandriva
<new2net> eekTheCat... you mean synaptic package manager?
<irreverant> and when you mean net do you mean your lan segment?
<perscitus> Unity is broken and won't start up. To be exact, Monitor goes to No Signal mode. And this is with OSS ATI driver. But its not driver since I am in classic mode now.
<MIyamoto> i'm still using lucid
<irreverant> D0minat0r and how did you configure the interfaces?
<eekTheCat> new2net, I don't think so. something I can view in a news reader. scan what's changed. if it's an important security update i launch a terminal and manually upgrade. if not I ignore it
<eekTheCat> not a news reader. i meant to say a feed aggregator.
<irreverant> D0minat0r?
<perscitus> maybe ill install ATI Drivers and see if its just OSS Driver and Unity thats broken
<yabanize> Is it just me that doesnt like the new ui in 11.04?
<sachin__> how to install new linux kernel from the source code..
<sachin__> ?
<D0minat0r> irreverant: yes
<traveler> I've upgraded ubuntu from 10.14 to 11.04 and since then I can't access it - I dont see GRUB OS-chosing window at all - instead I get 'video mode not supported' on my monitor - what can I do about it ?
<DirtyDawg> yabanize: nope
<yabanize> DirtyDawg, is there a waay to get it back to classic ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !classic | yabanize
<ubottu> yabanize: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<DirtyDawg> yes at the login screen, choose Ubuntu classic from the menu at the bottom
<D0minat0r> irreverant: sorry had to run a bit
<rabidfox> you can choose the classic ubuntu on your startup screen
<irreverant> no worries. Im actually finishing up my bachelors in communications and network management
<irreverant> and have an AAS in Computer Science Network systems
<dusf> is it strange that fdisk -l returns nothing in terminal?
<D0minat0r> irreverant: in smb.conf i have set up in [global] hosts allow = 127.0.0.1,192.168.1.0/24
<llutz> dusf: use sudo
<D0minat0r> and i know that works as smb logs show all external ip addresses gets DENIED
<irreverant> ok...
<irreverant> so you have the loopback and cidr 24
<D0minat0r> but all that would stop i would set my default inbound policy to drop which its now at the moment because of my problems, right?
<irreverant> Wait im sorry, i trying to understand what your typing.
<D0minat0r> hehe no problem as im beginner i might confuse things
<irreverant> here were all beginners...
<irreverant> well maybe not all.
<rob_p> D0minat0r: With the default policy set to DROP, you will need to specifically allow the ports required for smb protocol within your iptables rules.
<irreverant> that makes sense
<D0minat0r> rob_p: yes, and i dont even want samba to work form an external ip address
<dusf> llutz: ty
<rob_p> D0minat0r: That's wise! :)
<dusf> llutz: i'd assumed it would recommend using sudo if required
<D0minat0r> right now i have logs form external ip addresses tryingto reach samba shares but get denied
<rob_p> D0minat0r: Again, get familiar with iptables and you will be able to allow and block exactly what you want on whatever interface you desire!
<llutz> dusf: yes, empty output is irritating
<D0minat0r> rob_p: i will, im so paranoid i have to so i can sleep at night :)
<irreverant> but im lost dont you want it to deny external access?
<D0minat0r> yes
<D0minat0r> just asked why i get reguests for shares from outside the internal net
<irreverant> i need to get off the oxy, i had surgery and this stuff really makes you dull or rather my brain dull.
<D0minat0r> didnt know that was possible to access windows shares from another net
<irreverant> cause people are always scanning for open ports
<irreverant> well that depends, are you talking about a diff subnet?
<bullgard4> Nautilus shows the directory icons of /var/lib/gdm, /var/lib/mysql and /var/lib/php5 together with an emblem "white skew cross". What does this white skew cross mean?
<szal> D0minat0r: it is possible, I've seen a lot such shares years ago in the uni network
<D0minat0r> irreverant: should be on completely different net as i get requests from jankara, turkey and im in sweden
<irreverant> so let say you have 192... and 172 subnets you saying that because your on two diff segments you wont be able to access a resource on the other segment?
<D0minat0r> aah my friend told me because my iptables isnt set to drop it answers on the smb port to see the ip address of the requests
<irreverant> no, theres no reason why just because their in a diff geo region you wnot get requests
<irreverant> hmm... if your not set to drop that request on that port then it will answer the request
<irreverant> all drop does it reads from a source and kills the packet from reaching the destination.
<D0minat0r> im gonna first set my iptables straight and see my net works good and see the logs after that
<irreverant> Port scanning is what your talking about
<irreverant> you ever heard of nmap?
<D0minat0r> ive heard of it...
<irreverant> nmap is a great tool!
<irreverant> http://nmap.org/
<irreverant> icmp bomb and udp drops
<D0minat0r> yeah reading now
<irreverant> read about udp and icmp
<kflottorp> Is there an IRC client (other than Empathy ) that integrates with the notification system?
<irreverant> xchat
<D0minat0r> kflottorp: xCat
<irreverant> i thnk
<yabanize> wheres the effect options gone from previous versions of ubuntu
<D0minat0r> xChat
<yabanize> i want to turn on wobilly windows
<D0minat0r> i use xChat
<kflottorp> I'm currently using xchat, but it doesn't integrate :(
<irreverant> what about ksirc?
<irreverant> im not sure
<D0minat0r> aah i only have the icon in notification bar that blinks an ! when someone types to me
<bullgard4> kflottorp: Gajim.
<bullgard4> kflottorp: Sorry, I made a mistake.
<mathews> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<irreverant> im new to ubuntu so im learning too but the best way i learn is by participating in answering questions, it requires research
<kflottorp> I'll give some of them a try, thanks :)
<szal> bullgard4: Gajim is a Jabber client, not an IRC client
<kbingham> i'm having some really odd problems on Natty with power management / cpufreq on a dell precision m70. If I leave the power unplugged, my cpufreq scaling monitor happily shows me flicking between idle at 800mhz and busy at 2.2GHz... but if I plug in the power - (You'd think we wouldn't be worried about saving power then) - I am left stuck at 800Mhz permanantly ..... anyone got any clues or ideas on where to look / what to do ?
<Chris_H> The thing I love about Unity is that I can have 40+ tabs in google chrome and still see the favicons of all tabs :)
<Chris_H> Very useful
<html_inprogress> can you make a linux cluster ?
<new_kid1> Hi I cant delete a partiton on my pen drive. I created the partition by usinng the dd command using an iso image as source
<irreverant> what about the ubuntuone client?
<new_kid1> please give a command that will force delete the partition
<irreverant> html_inprogress http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/tags/Ubuntu-Cluster/
<irreverant> that i remember reading about
<iceroot> new_kid1: use gparted
<pepeleches> Hi!
<pepeleches> is someone having problems installing ubuntu 11.04?
<irreverant> beouwolf clusters
<mathews> pepeleches: post ur problem
<pepeleches> I did. but received no response :(
<irreverant> html_inprogress does that help?
<mathews> pepeleches: it is important a detailed description as how u did it like along with windows or single os like that and what error comes out....
<szal> pepeleches: where did you?
<pepeleches> mathews, szal: my problem ismy problem is I can not install because the installation cd will not start. The CD is not damaged, because in a virtual machine I installed ubuntu windows properly.
<pepeleches> (sorry for my english :P)
<VictorCL2> people still use cd ... xD
<yabanize> pepeleeches, look in your bios see if it is set to boot from cd
<tomek_> is corel draw avaialable for linux?
<yabanize> Also can anyone tell me where the effects like the wobbily windows are in 11.04
<pepeleches> yabanize: yes, it stats booting, but in a moment it stops
<uabn93> pepeleches: something went wrong when burning to the disk. make sure you slow the speed down to 4x
<mathews> tomek_: take gimp
<yabanize> So i want to know is there more people that prefer unity over the classic interface?
<yabanize> vice versa
<tomek_> mathews:what about 3d
<uabn93> pepeleches: at what speed did you burn the disk?
<pepeleches> uabn93: 4x :S
<mathews> yabanize: install compiz manager and select it from system
<bullgard4> Nautilus shows the directory icons of /var/lib/gdm, /var/lib/mysql and /var/lib/php5 together with an emblem "white skew cross". What does this white skew cross mean?
<mathews> tomek_: search in software center
<szal> VictorCL2: (1) as long as the images won't run by themselves (i.e., you need something like unetbootin to make them run from a USB pen) it's easier to burn a CD; (2) there are still computers out there that don't boot from USB
<irreverant> has anyone here ever created a live cd on a sd card? or even a sd card that is mounted in a mobile windwos phone?
<uabn93> pepeleches: where did you download the iso from?
<yabanize> irreverant, i haven't but i dont see why it shouldnt work as its just like a usb stick
<html_inprogress> yes
<pepeleches> uabn93: two pics from the halts: http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/396/17052011173.jpg , http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/2444/17052011174.jpg
<mathews> irreverant: sd card never be a live cd but can a start up disk
<pepeleches> uabn93: from ubuntu.com main download page (html), and ubuntu.com alternate downloads page (torrent)
<darkacap> hello
<yabanize> Why not, Matthews..
<yabanize> And yes ubuntu.com has very fast servers :P
<irreverant> mathews: why wont an sd card work? what if the phone acts as a usb drive and uses the sd card as a folder and not a drive.
<frogzoo> can you alt tab between apps in unity?
<mathews> pepeleches: after u download check the md5 of ur iso by rightclick and select the md5sum and compare it with that provided in the download page
<szal> irreverant: a cellphone is not a card reader; if you don't have one, buy one, they don't cost the world ^^
<yabanize> frogzoo yes you can
<szal> irreverant: if you can set up the phone to act as a USB mass storage device, that should work
<pepeleches> mathews: yes, md5 was tested and passed
<uabn93> pepeleches: did you do an md5 checksum just in case?
<darkacap> hurm...why my cpu easy to get 100%???
<irreverant> let me explain it like this, i would like to use my cell phone as a live cd for a linux distro so that when im at a buddies comp i can use nix instead of windows./
<uabn93> pepeleches: If you downloaded from torrent, you don't have to worry about this.
<wisien> I want to know how kernel and CPU works, any suggestions?
<mathews> irreverant: how could u connect a phone to ur system before it get booted?
<theadmin> irreverant: If you can get this phone to work as a USB drive, sure, just use unetbootin.
<uabn93> pepeleches: but i've had errors before when downloading from the ubuntu site
<pepeleches> first checked MD5 to the *.iso, then to the burnt cd
<irreverant> szal: yes the phone can act as a usb mass storage device and treats the sd card as a folder not another independent storage device on any computer i connect it to.
<yabanize> Oh if it treats it as a folder then it wont work
<darkacap> hurm...why my cpu easy to get 100%???
<szal> irreverant: ok, that complicates things
<szal> !repeat | darkacap
<ubottu> darkacap: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mathews> pepeleches: what methos u selected for installation? do u have any windows os?
<irreverant> szal: see thats what i was wondering...
<theadmin> darkacap: Check the process list to see what eats up your CPU, and try closing Firefox :P
<yabanize> I find unity not multitasking friendly
<anli_> If I get a low vcore voltage, will my system go down? Is there some logfile I can view on this? It a vcore voltage of +0.86 V acceptable?
<uabn93> pepeleches: does it at least get to the menu so you can do a disk check?
<anli_> I find unity deinstalled
<irreverant> cant i just edit the live cd to mount the folder as a drive so that it boots from the folder?
<pepeleches> uabn93: nope, it gets stuck before a menu apears
<yabanize> irreverant you probably could do that
<yabanize> might be hard though, depending on what format the sd card is
<irreverant> i believe fat 32
<irreverant> or fat 16
<uabn93> pepeleches: hmm, i cant help you w/ reading what's on the pictures you posted. I wonder if its your disk drive.
<yabanize> i dont know much, im just guessing it wouldnt work\
<yabanize> but im not sure about the format thing, give it a go
<irreverant> i could format it for nfs
<anli_> I have got two panics recently, is there a logfile for panics?
<theadmin> irreverant: FAT, FAT32 and ext2 should work for a LiveCD-like boot partition if you're using Unetbootin.
<pepeleches> uabn93: ok, thanks anyway... I will try to instal 10.11, and then upgrade to 11.04
<uabn93> pepeleches: hey, have you tried usb?
<irreverant> ok i
<theadmin> anli_: It's some of the /var/log/kernel.log.* files, I think
<irreverant> ll look up unetbootin
<pepeleches> uabn93:  not yet
<yabanize> Smuxi vs Xchat?
<meteor> hi
<pepeleches> uabn93: goin' to try :)
<yabanize> Hi meteor
<uabn93> pepeleches: that method must work. Plus, its less of a hassle than upgrading from 10.10
<ShaunDreclin> Hey ive got a 500gb ntfs drive i want to install linux on. Whats the best way to give linux a 32gb partition without reformatting?
<theadmin> ShaunDreclin: Use GParted (present on our CDs) to resize the existing partition.
<anli_> /var/log/kern.log is spammed with "May 17 14:04:27 sysname kernel: [174882.650522] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link up" lines
<irreverant> if your running windows 7 you can just do it from the drive management mmc
<mathews> pepeleches: run the live cd and select the start up disk creator and make it and run it and try ..better than a live cd
<uabn93> ShaunDreclin: how many partitions are currently present on the drive?
<ShaunDreclin> Winxp, and i dont have a working disc drive. Is gparted included in the datastick version?
<ShaunDreclin> Just one partition, ntfs
<bullgard4> Nautilus shows the directory icons of /var/lib/gdm, /var/lib/mysql and /var/lib/php5 together with an emblem "white skew cross". What does this white skew cross mean?
<theadmin> ShaunDreclin: Get EASEUS Partition Master, then.
<theadmin> ShaunDreclin: And use that to resize
<temp> I've upgraded ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and after that I cant see my grub ('video mode not supported') - I am running liveCD, and trying to edit grub configuration, but I can't see menu.lst where it should be - how can I generate a new one ?
<ShaunDreclin> Thanks :D
<theadmin> temp: There are no more menu.lst's for a long time
<theadmin> temp: It's /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<pepeleches> mathews: doing rhigt now :) in a while i will re-log to the irc
<uabn93> ShaunDreclin: how are you going to install linux w out a drive then?
<mathews> pepeleches: all the best of luck
<temp> theadmin: : when I try to edit grub.cfg I see "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE", it has been generated using templates... what should I do then ?
<theadmin> uabn93: USB stick, booting the ISO directly, using VirtualBox with a real drive as a host HD...
<llutz> temp: you edit /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub" after
<theadmin> temp: /etc/default/grub, AFAIR
<mathews> temp: run a live cd and copy ur data to an external disk and try a clean install than upgrade
<oktay> hi. can someone who has skype tell me the version string 'skype --version' ?
<anli_> kern.log does not contain anything about the panic, the spam flood about eth0 is just ended (in 22.01 yesterday)
<ShaunDreclin> Uabn93: datastick
<pepeleches> mathews: if doesn't work, i'll do the 10.11 -> 11.04 install/upgrade ;) but i will come to tell my experience :)
<anli_> Then I can read new entries about the startup this morning
<temp> hmm, why is grub so tied to linux ? I even specifically separated hd partition to /boot - why do I have to edit grub options on the other one ?
<theadmin> anli_: Hm... Not sure what it is on Ubuntu, bot here I have /var/log/kernel.log.1 and /var/log/kernel.log.2
<anli_> No panic.log in my system
<anli_> only kern.log
<html_inprogress> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J5vldQBKxU&feature=fvsr
<chilli0> Hi, I did an update the other day, and now for some reason my SAMBA shares are screwing up from my client. Like it doesn't load, or sometimes it will load for a second and then hang. And also sometimes the web won't work, or like on page will work but I can't load another page. Doesn't matter if I change browser either.
<theadmin> anli_: Okay, no idea then
<mathews> pepeleches: i think u win the match
<anli_> ok
<oktay> temp: /boot is not where your boot record is. what is the problem?
<uabn93> theadmin: i never knew you could do that w/ virtualbox
<novitololo> hi
<temp> oktay: there probably is no problem, just curious why the options werent on /boot
<theadmin> uabn93: VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -rawdisk /dev/sda -filename lol.vdi
<anli_> I get the impression that no log is created on a kernel panic
<novitololo> I'm getting unrar fail when trying to unrar folders that contain accents (for example: á) in their names.  Any thoughts what can I do?
<oktay> temp: grub is something i don't mess with as long as it's working :)
<oktay> when you do have to mess with it, it's not pretty
<JohnT> Bulk rename them novitololo
<novitololo> I just have the .rar file
<temp> yeah, I followed the same policy, but ubuntu upgrade made it not work
<novitololo> can I rename them from the inside?
<oktay> temp: did the disk UUIDs change?
<temp> nope
<mathews> temp: try it as upgrade creates hassles
<theadmin> Hint: don't use /dev/disk/by-uuid/, it's not pretty, use by-label.
<novitololo> JohnT could you be a little bit more specific?
<razz1> i am using xsane for the first time, I am scanning an important document, I need it to be high res, which file format should  I save it to, the default is pnm?
<ph88> When i try to connect my phone (Nokia N900) with usb to ubuntu 11.04 tethering doesn't work because when i try to make the connection it immediately disconnects, need help
<yabanize> How do i turn on more of the effects, like the wobbily windows (it used to be called extra in display options)
<temp> i'll try, thanks for the tip - what I suspect right now is that new ubuntu 11.04 uses newer version of grub than 10.04, and it made it mess up
<Guest89987> I seem to have a problem with my Ubuntu 10.04 installation - The speakers of my laptop don't give a sound, while any plugged in speaker/headphones will, so the sound card seems unaffected. However, sound works in 10.10 and up, but I don't want to use those as they can't properly read the charge data of my battery-
<theadmin> yabanize: You need simple-ccsm
<ashesh> temp: I think you're right about GRUB, it did upgrade grub during my OS upgrade from 10.04
<chilli0> Hi, I did an update the other day, and now for some reason my SAMBA shares are screwing up from my client. Like it doesn't load, or sometimes it will load for a second and then hang. And also sometimes the web won't work, or like on page will work but I can't load another page. Doesn't matter if I change browser either.
<yabanize> So older versions didnt need it, theadmin
<mathews> guest89987: select the "sound" from the menu and check the volume is muted or not
<Guest89987> it isn't ;) That'd be too easy
<theadmin> yabanize: Who knows, it could just no longer come as default xd
<Guest89987> it's on full fling, yet does not give a beep.
<mathews> guest89987: run the "additional drivers: from system
<theadmin> Wow, I had like 3 flash upgrades during recent weeks, did they finally decide to make it work? xD
<yabanize> I clicked install and it came up with :Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<theadmin> yabanize: Ugh. Also try it with compizconfig-settings-manager, but I can't really help you more since Ubuntu people love to mess their repositories up :/
<temp> I'm surprised grub is so tied to linux, to the point when it uses options from other partitions and can be updated by it unknowingly to the user. I wont troll, but I used to blame windows for overwriting boot sector.
<Guest89987> Only shows GPU and WiFi card. As I've said, the sound card itself seems to work properly, it works with plugged in devices (Headphones), but not with the speakers of the laptop itself.
<theadmin> yabanize: I also think the latest Ubuntu doesn't actually use Compiz anymore
<ph88> i did this: http://anidel.blogspot.com/2009/10/n900-as-modem-for-ubuntu-910.html   but connection isnt being established ! :(
<theadmin> temp: It's not GRUB's fault, it's how it's made in Ubuntu :D
<theadmin> temp: Here on Arch, everything GRUB-related *is* under /boot/grub.
<oktay> temp: grub is what linux installs as a boot loader. you can use another bootloader that is more tied into windows if you like
<mathews> guest89987: look any related post in ubuntu launchpad or www.askubuntu.com
<ashesh> theadmin: what? It does use Compiz. I solved a frame rate issue on my ATI Radeon laptop by unselecting 'sync to vblank' inside CompizConfig settings manager.
<uabn93> Guest89987: what about sound preferences>hardware tab> then changing the profile tab.
<temp> I see, ok thanks for all the answers.
<oktay> somebody post their skype version pretty please
<mathews> theadmin: it more clear in gnome or ubuntu with no effects
<yabanize> theadmin: thanks that worked
<rinchan> hay guys any one tell abt music composer
<theadmin> mathews, ashesh: Well, I'm an Arch+KDE user so I dunno how Ubuntu, Gnome and Compiz are really doing these days. Still do try to help though
<uabn93> Guest89987: I meant changing the profile section to the device you have. try using different options.
<Guest89987> nothing there either. All switched on :-/ A real mystery, that. It works with newer versions, so it HAS to be some form of software issue. :O
<mathews> oktay: skype 2.2
<Guest89987> Yeah, checked that. Does not change anything
<ashesh> theadmin: hmmm, after the latest GNOME release and to be very honest the mess Ubuntu Unity is right now, KDE/XFCE make more sense to me
<oktay> mathews: 2.2.0.25 ? 'skype --version'
<theadmin> ashesh: GNOME 3 was so damn weird o.O
<ashesh> theadmin: I switched immediately to XFCE after my upgrade.
<ashesh> theadmin: navigation is a PIA!
<uabn93> Guest89987: you said your headphones worked?
<oktay> xfce4/xmonad here
<Guest89987> <
<Guest89987> yeah
<oktay> i am not jumping on the gnome shell / unity bandwagon
<mathews> oktay: 2.1.0.81-1 (skype
<Doomnet> hi ^^
<theadmin> ashesh: I think that's offtopic here, so let's switch to PM, shall we :D
<oktay> mathews: thanks !
<Guest89987> Headphones, external speakers, even the TV speakers when hooking it up to a TV with split screen
<darkacap> ermm...my cpu becomes very hot...does someone know why it is happened?
<mathews> oktay: if u try from software center this is the version or u can add the PPA for it if u want latest version
<oktay> mathews: thanks. i don't have access to my ubuntu now. comparing with arch.
<Guest89987> darkacap : Maybe it constantly runs at maximum core clock, that might make it overheat.
<mathews> darkacap:check ur fan working well
<ashesh> theadmin: sure :-)
<theadmin> Actually, what does Ubuntu use in place of good old /etc/init.d/ these days?
<darkacap> mathews: my fan is working...and i can hear the fan's spin...
<uabn93> Guest89987: thats strange. I had that same problem and messing with profile section fixed it for me.
<gelbander> hi, does anyone experience that the "over menu bar" disappear in every window u have open?
<darkacap> guest89987: how to solve the problem?
<Guest89987> darkacap: There's a panel applet that lets you control the several core clocking stages of your CPU - see if it's permanently at 100%
<darkacap> guest89987: ermmm...can you show me how to open the applet...sorry...im new to ubuntu...
<Guest89987> uabn93: Glad to hear I'm not the only one. Unfortunately, it doesn't work for me :/ But that's a start, anyhow.
<theadmin> oktay: Another arch user huh? I seem to be not alone xD
<oktay> new install. 2-3 days
<oktay> i like it so far
<oktay> i also have mint debian
<Guest89987> darkacap: right click on the top panel bar, hit "Add to panel" and select the "CPU frequency scaling monitor"
<theadmin> oktay: Mint is yummy, but Arch is the best for my rather slow system
<theadmin> oktay: It seems that stuff slows down on other distros cause of their awkward package management.
<uabn93> Guest89987: most of the time, google is a better friend than irc in some situations.
<its__> Hey guys.. My HDMI audio (NVIDIA) isn't working for me.. No system audio at all
<its__> I've done aplay -l to find the devices
<its__> It shows 4 nvidia devices (3,7,8,9)
<its__> So I tested, and aplay -D plughw:1,7 im.wav gave me sound
<oktay> theadmin: they are a bit more polished though. don't have to deal with assigning default apps and litlte stuff like that
<its__> But how do I config ubuntu (10.04) to use that device?
<theadmin> oktay: I like configuring everything manually.
<Guest89987> uabn93: Normally, yes. But putting in "CQ56 Ubuntu sound issues" only leads me to countless shop sites with written reviews :D
<oktay> theadmin: i do too. and i will do it once then keep rolling rolling
<theadmin> oktay: Speaking of rolling, rolling releases ftw xD Anyway, let's switch to PM
 * oktay blushes
<Guest89987> darkacap: found it?
<theadmin> oktay: ?
<szal> theadmin, oktay: #archlinux exists :P
<darkacap> guest89987: nope...i cannot find 'add to panel'
<its__> No one to help?
<theadmin> szal: Also a support channel, and #archlinux-offtopic is meh
<oktay> :)
<szal> theadmin: try #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Guest89987> darkacap: the panels are the top and bottom bars, similar to the Start-bar on Windows
<uabn93> Guest89987: my last suggestion would be to try the #linux channel. great ppl there.
<theadmin> szal: Isn't it a channel where they all speak about aliens and conspirancy theories?
<szal> theadmin: no idea, haven't been there much
<Guest89987> darkacap: You right click on those, which gives you the option to "add to panel"
<szal> theadmin: my favourite Linux distro offtopic channel is #opensuse-chat
<theadmin> szal: Hm, thanks, I also used to be a SUSE fan earlier
<Guest89987> darkacap: working now?
<guru1004_> is there a command to turn off the ethernet card (eth0) ?
<r0fs3ck5> ifconfig -eth0 down?
<r0fs3ck5> mark7845: or do you want to disable it at the hardware level?
<VictorCL2> the volume control is not working properly .. on 10.04 ..when I click the , when I move the white circle to raise or lower the volume .. it skips to the right .. raising the volumeee  :/
<guru1004_> r04s3ck5: was that answer for me?  i want to disable at the hardware level.
<VictorCL2> is like not detecting correctly the mouse pointer
<r0fs3ck5> guru1004_: hmm not sure on that one.  You may be able to turn it off in the BIOS if you're lucky.
<its__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10830940#post10830940 can you help me?
<guru1004_> i saw the command for wireless -> iwconfig wlan0 power off
<guru1004_> r0fs3ck5 -> yeah don't want to disable it in the bios, but that is certainly better than nothing
<darkacap> guest89987: when i right click the bar...nothing comes out
<r0fs3ck5> guru1004_: try sudo ifconfig wth0 power off.
<r0fs3ck5> r0fs3ck5: I'm not sure if your device, motherboard or kernel supports it, but give it a go.
<moses_> is the windows manager the thing that shows the monitors?
<r0fs3ck5> eth0 rather
<moses_> the monitor preferences
<moses_> whats that done through?
<darkacap> ?
<moses_> my monitor preferences only show 1 monitor
<tdn> What to do in order to make Sun Java work in Firefox/Opera, etc? I need this to use online bank.
<minimec> guru1004_: you probably have to blacklist your eth0 device with in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf. iwconfig is only for wifi devices and the option 'power' is the power managment of a wifi device...
<moses_> darkacap, ?
<Noorman> Hi all, is there a way to bridge wlan0 and eth0 in 11.04?
<sunson> 1. What is the impact of too many TIME_WAIT connections on the performace of a web server (with huge number of short-lived connections)? 2. What is the impact of increasing tcp_max_syn_backlog kernel setting?
<Noorman> brctl does not allow wlan0 to be added
<darkacap> moses: windows manager???
<moses_> darkacap, i cant get programs to go from my left monitor to my right
<moses_> it just hits a wall at the edge of my left monitor
<moses_> but both are on
<moses_> and i can move the mouse to them both
<moses_> any ideas?
<darkacap> moses: sorry...im new to ubuntu...^_^
<darkacap> ....why my cpu always above 13%..or is it normal???
<darkacap> can someone answer it...^_^
<darkacap> hurmmm
<Guest89987> darkacap: So you got the applet working? It shows activity higher than 13% permanently?
<minimec> darkacap: Could you verify that in a console with 'top'. The gnome-system-monitor will use most of your 'idle' cpu usage. Press '1' in top, if you have multiple CPU.
<darkacap> guest89987: i open the system monitor...and it shows cpu 13%(minimum)
<darkacap> minimec: i have single cpu only
<minimec> darkacap: So just 'top in a console...
<cousin_mario> hello
<minimec> darkacap: top
<rayvtirx> ok guys  and girls, i was playing about with my ubuntu 11.04 server (upgraded from 1010) and i installed ubuntu-desktop using apt-get,i thought it would be as easy as apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop but that just removes 1 16kb file, any ideas?
<Guest89987> darkacap: That's the CPU usage, not the frequency. 13% is probably normal depending on what sort of CPU you use, considering you're using IRC right now
<rayvtirx> sorry wrote that wrong
<rayvtirx> i now wish to remove  ubuntu-desktop
<cousin_mario> Window gadgets sometimes don't work and the ones of the window in the back get clicked instead (ubuntu 11.04/64 bit, using gnome classic). Any ideas?
<darkacap> minimec: ok
<mathews> rayvtrix: what u mean by ubuntu-desktop
<moses_> anyone know why my monitor preferences wont pick up my second monitor
<Noorman> Hi all, is there a way to bridge wlan0 and eth0 in 11.04?
<darkacap> guest89987: owh...i see...
<Noorman> brctl does not allow wlan0 to be added
<rayvtirx> i was running ubuntu server, and i saw that you could install ubuntu desktop with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , so i did to try it :s thinking it would be as simple as apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktp to get rid of it
<rayvtirx> but that only gets rid of a 64kb sized file
<darkacap> guest89987: by the way....when i want to scroll down in the firefox...it scrolls very slow...why?
<darkacap> guest89987: especially when i open youtube...
<Guest89987> darkacap: could it be that your Graphics adapter has no driver installed, so the CPU has to take care of everything?
<anli_> what I experience when scrolling down firefox is that the window hangs for a while, then the scrolling is performed
<darkacap> guest89987: ermm...so how to solve it?
<Guest89987> check that at "System>Administration>Hardware drivers". This shows you the available third-party drivers
<moses_> anyone know how to get dual monitors to work with an nvidia card?
<constl> top
<mathews> rayvtrix: i think there no desktop for server edition. try type gdm and look what happends
<Guest89987> moses: Is multimonitoring turned on in the driver menu? Sometimes it does not register straight away by itself
<rayvtirx> mathews: erm wel i managed to install one lol
<deployment> Anyone know of any network monitor software.  To be used like a dashboard to monitor PING,SNMP etc all the time and aleart via email or GUI when required.
<darkacap> guest89987: is it under control  center>hardware>additional drivers??
<mathews> rayvtrix: see the ubuntu documenatation for server edition,I think there no way
<constl> Hello, i've been experiencing a lot of CPU spikes and stalls using a fresh install of Natty in a duo core 2.2 with 4 GiB and ssd. In specific i see that XOrg (in top) consumes a lot of CPU power all the time. Any hints?
<Guest89987> darkacap: In 11.04, yes
<darkacap> guest89987: its empty
<Guest89987> odd: what GPU does your system have?
<Guest89987> Integrated INTEL, Nvidia or AMD ?
<rchavik> how do i make bash completion work again with subdirs prefixed with environment variable, eg: 'cd $SOMEDIR/subdir'
<html_inprogress> constl,  me to ,,, i think its something to do with the update to day
<darkacap> guest89987: integrated intel
<constl> html_inprogress: I've been experiencing this for over 2 weeks.
<constl> Does it have to do with graphics drivers?
<darkacap> guest89987: mobile intel graphic media accelerator x3100
<Guest89987> Alright then, no wonder it's empty. But that also means it works and does not explain your slow page buildup. Odd
<mathews> rayvtrix: see this link and get an idea  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/gui-for-ubuntu-server-463053/
<darkacap> guest89987: so...do i have to install the driver?
<Guest89987> no, you don't. It's installed already. Otherwise it would show up there.
<constl> Is simple-ccsm dependencies broken for anyone else?
<karthick87> Is it possible to create a launcher for rdesktop in desktop ?
<darkacap> guest89987: owh ok...hurm...
<Guest89987> yeah, i'm baffled now as well, so... :/
<moses_> anyone know a good soundblaster driver for ubuntu?
<szal> moses_: legacy sound drivers built into the kernel should work w/o issues
<Chris_H> HI, whenevr I try to set a VPN connection, it fails and gives out the error VPN Connection was not provided by any settings service
<Chris_H> It used to work in Kubuntu
<Chris_H> Please hlp
<Chris_H> *help
<moses_> szal, these are terrible
<szal> moses_: how so?
<arvut> Hi.. I am stuck in the 11.04 installation cause I removed a lvm group (manual partitioning) but not the 3 logical volumes in it. I need to modify those volumes in order to continue the installation.
<moses_> it sounds terrible when put through
<moses_> i cant tell if there are two many layers
<moses_> because its an uncompressed movie
<arvut> right now I get an error saying that it can't modify the volumes cause they belong to a group that doesnt exist
<arvut> lovely, huh?
<temp> where's the file that grub uses for each operating system/kernel ? that what used to be menu.lst - i tried /etc/grub/default ,but I see only options there, no lines with each kernel options etc
<jrib> !grub2 | temp
<ubottu> temp: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rayvtirx> how about if i reinstall ubuntu server from disk without changing the partitions?
<jrib> rayvtirx: what about it?
<rayvtirx> i was running ubuntu server, and i saw that you could install ubuntu desktop with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , so i did to try itthinking it would be as simple as apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktp to get rid of it
<jrib> rayvtirx: it should be
<iceroot> rayvtirx: !purekde (only use the part to remove gnome)
<iceroot> !purekde | rayvtirx
<ubottu> rayvtirx: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<JediMaster> ok, stupid one, I've just setup two ubuntu 11.04 natty machines and neither of them will remember their hostname, any idea what's going on? I set them using: hostname myhost.domain.tld; echo "myhost.domain.tld" > /etc/hostname
<JediMaster> yet after rebooting it looses the hostname and reverts the previous one
<JediMaster> never had this issue with any version of ubuntu previously
<jrib> JediMaster: verify you actually changed the contents of /etc/hostname (also, you need to update /etc/hosts)
<JediMaster> jrib: yes, it's in there
<JediMaster> even after reboot
<JediMaster> I've recursively grepped through the entire /etc/ and the only thing with the original hostnames is the ssh host keys in /etc/ssh/ssh_host...
<jrib> JediMaster: don't know then.  See if there's some way to change it through network manager
<JediMaster> jrib: ubuntu server, no X
<_ruben> dhcp might be overriding your hostname
<JediMaster> ahh, yes, that's it
<JediMaster> the reverse dns will take 24 hours to update
<JediMaster> good thinking _ruben
<cousin_mario> bbl
<pdev> Is there any way to restrict users, not to use "number" at the starting of their password?
<JediMaster> I've already changed the rdns entry, any way to stop dhcp from auto-assigning the hostname?
<_ruben> JediMaster: read 'man dhclient3' ? :)
<JediMaster> yeah, I guess heh, thanks
<jrib> pdev: look into pam; don't know how easy that is to achieve
<alex88[nb]> hi guys, my 11.04 install just screwed up, i get like low graphics login screen and this is the desktop http://i.imgur.com/HbAcC.png
<arvut> how do I remove unallocated logical volumes?
<rayvtirx> unfortunately there is no manual instructions for 11.04
<pdev> yes I have made some policies using pam_cracklib
<arvut> that are part of a lvm vg
<alex88[nb]> alse when i reduce to icon a folder the image of the folder sticks on the desktop
<pdev> like using of Uppercase, lowercase, number, special charactors etc in the password
<pdev> but not finding a way to achive this
<pdev> anybody can help on PAM topic?
<infobit> alex88[nb], try logging in with gnome
<alex88[nb]> infobit: ok let me try
<arvut> must say the 11.04 dvd starts really fast compared to ealier versions
<arvut> ubuntu user dvd that is
<arvat> whay ubuntu do not try to do more light desktop?
<jesus_> hi
<alex88[nb]> infobit: unable to load session 'gnome', btw after login it says system load problems, report or cancel, and if it should change the user home folder names to be correct with language..
<jesus_> does anyone her use epsxe?
<jesus_> here*
<infobit> alex88[nb], PM?
<szal> arvat: if you want a light option, try Xubuntu (XFce) or Lubuntu (LXDE)
<alex88[nb]> infobit: PM?
<bolt12> whats the short cut to show the desktop
<bolt12> in ubuntu 11.04
<guru1004_> using powertop and was told: Enable USB autosuspend for non-input devices.  How does one do that?
<arvat> szal you do not understand, i want the functionallity of kde but lightness of gnome
<szal> arvat: Gnome light?  are you kidding?
<szal> Gnome is no lighter than KDE
<szal> also, if you want KDE, use KDE..  features come at a payload, that's how it is
<arvat> szal: i meen the simplicity of gnome
<beta0x64> arvat: just install both window managers and have fun
<infobit> arvat, the use kde 3.4 or some older version kde than 4.0 something
<szal> "simplicity" is highly subjective..  for me, e.g., Gnome just doesn't fit the bill, I don't find my way around it, plus it lacks some features
<szal> infobit: KDE3 is dead
<arvut> kde4 or unity?
<interglacial> xfce must be realy popular now
<REK> hello guys I am using the ubuntu tweak on ubuntu 11.04
<REK> but the convert image to JPG is not working
<infobit> arvut, kde 4 also try unity
<REK> any possible solutions?
<arvut> interglacial: I am tempted to try it. tested 10.10 64-bit in xfce from a live dvd, gonna install it along with 11.04 unity
<szal> REK: "not working" is NOT a precise error description
<head_victim> Anyone have any information on BluRay playback that isn't several years old? The RestrictedFormats page seems a little out of date on the topic.
<REK> szal: previously it used to make another file of the JPG format on its own on 10.10 . But now nothing happens
<Suki> Hello World
<adam61> i just got my tascam us122 set up and everything's working great except for one thing, there's no sound in flash (i'm assuming that's what google chrome uses to play youtube videos). does anyone know about this?
<lispmachines> Greetings, I have a desktop running 10.04 and apache. How do I make apache work with ipv4?
<moses_> has anyone in here ever installed a sound card driver (tar) file in ubuntu?
<adam61> moses: i just did that; what soundcard do you have?
<moses_> X-Fi soundblaster
<moses_> its a POS
<moses_> but w/e
<paulo_> how do i create a disk image from a usb?
<paulo_> usb flash drive, that is
<paulo_> google is giving me wrong results
<moses_> adam61, ?
<adam61> moses: i was hoping you were going to say tascam lol.. i don't understand how to do that myself, i just googled how to and followed the instructions. here's the link that worked for me if it's of any help to you in understanding it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122  and  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692289
<rayvtirx> well i think i got it thanks for your help :)
<adam61> moses: someone should be able to help you though, this channel's good
<moses_> how did you install it though
<moses_> are insall instructions in here?
<moses_> install
<adam61> moses: i don't quite understand the question.. i just followed the instructions without quite understanding what i was doing and it worked. do you have a more specific question?
<moses_> where did you extract the tarbul
<moses_> the tar file
<adam61> k just a sec
<wmp> hello, i have big problem with ext4, after try to resise this, i have: http://pastebin.com/TP33VNim
<adam61> moses: if you read the first link i sent you carefully, you will undersand it. what you are asking is step 6
<leomanfx> hi there
<adam61> moses: sorry, step 4
<apter> where can i learn terminal commands? (total noob on linux)
<adam61> read the preamble
<jrib> !cli | apter
<ubottu> apter: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<adam61> to that step
<abys> Hi all
<adam61> hmm anyone know why it shut down xchat twice in a row when i tried to open the ##flash channel?
<abys> I'm trying to give a user the possibility to run apt-get without sudo, how can I manage to do that? Thx :)
<arvut> I managed to get rid of those naughty lvm vg partitions. booted into the livecd and erased them from there. couldn't do it from the textbased install..
<arvut> I'm not sure what I think of unity yet.. I do like gnome a lot tho.
<adam61> maybe someone here can answer my question: how do i fix no sound in flash if everything else is working ok? i'm using ubuntu 11.04 and chrome
<SudoKing> abys, if i may ask, what's wrong with sudo?
<awells> abys: you will need to use sudo, but you can configure it so that sudo only allows them access to apt-get
<arvut> might give that xfce a try after all. is it seletable from the login screen after I've installed ubuntu 11.04?
<abys> SudoKing I need to authenticate to a proxy and root is not part of the domain, so I can't authenticate with sudo....
<sahilsk> Hello there.
<arvut> Hi
<abys> SudoKing I add the computer to my domain with likewise and use a domain admin user, that the way my proxy authenticate
<interglacial> XFCE is the future
<sahilsk> I've just started exploring ubuntu and while looking for "how to run script on system boot" i come across rc.d files. can anyone explain me what this file actually does? Apart from it, when i look into my /etc dir i find rc0.1, rc1.d and many more.A brief explaination would be great.
<arvut> unity appears to use the same system as mac OSX for menus
<root> jjj
<abys> awells thanks but still have to get rid of it ^_^
<giulio800> shit
<giulio800> hi man??
<arvut> !ot > giulio800
<ubottu> giulio800, please see my private message
<abys> Any suggestion guys? :)
<rob_p> abys: You can give a user the ability to use *just* apt-get via sudo, but for some unknown reason, you don't want to use sudo! What have you against it?
<abys> rob_p if I use sudo it use the user root which is not part os the domain. My proxy authenticate with domain users so it's why I have to launch the command with a domain user...
<awells> abys, can you place it behind an apt-cache server running as a domain user?
<abys> awells what do you mean? Tell me more about that :)
<VictorCL2> what is the best subversion client .. similar to tortoise in windows .. but for ubuntu?
<abhilashm86> VictorCL2: collabnet subversion works in ubuntu
<abys> awells I have to go to lunch, if you could PM me and I catch you back with a full belly? :) Thx man
<awells> abys, no problem
<adam61> does anyone know why i'm not getting sound in flash? or why xchat closes when i go to the ##flash channel?
<Cube``> how can i install sqlite3 for python2.5?
<Cube``> on 11.04
<jrib> Cube``: apt-cache search -n python sqlite
<Cube``> jrib: yes ofc there is python-sqlite3, but im looking for sqlite3 for python*2-5*
<Cube``> 2.5
<Cube``> not 2.7
<jrib> Cube``: how did you install python 2.5?
<Phil_Ewert> hi together, upgraded to 11.04 yesterday and have crashes of kernel + unity all the time since. Try to switch to gnome-panel now. In System Settings=>Login Screen=>Default Session I switch to "Ubuntu Classic". Reboot. It still boots into Unity (and not gdm). Any Ideas ?
<thegoodcushion> Phil_Ewert: your installation is borked
<fallfkd> If I  update against natty-security on archive.ubuntu.com, is there any reason to still update against natty-security on security.ubuntu.com?
<Phil_Ewert> thegoodcushion, what does borked mean ?
<Phil_Ewert> broken ?
<thegoodcushion> rooted
<thegoodcushion> kaput
<thegoodcushion> uh oh spaghetti-o
<thegoodcushion> yes, broken
<szal> correct spelling would be "b0rked" -> l33tsp34k for "broken"
<szal> ;)
<Phil_Ewert> thegoodcushion, hmmm, upgrade went fine and fast without errors
<thegoodcushion> Phil_Ewert: I hear you, but it's obviously broken
<Phil_Ewert> thegoodcushion, ok, yes and it cant be fixed ?
<thegoodcushion> just reinstall it
<bazhang> thegoodcushion, thats not good advice
<bazhang> Phil_Ewert, try to start up in recovery mode
<Phil_Ewert> bazhang, what would you suggest ?
<Phil_Ewert> allright
<karthick87> Is it possible to create a launcher for rdesktop in desktop ?
<Phil_Ewert> will try that
<bazhang> karthick87, right click create launcher
<garu01> im having trouble executing opengl progms any help??
<garu01> ?
<thegoodcushion> I just installed realtek firmware on 10.04.  How do I tell whether or not it's being used?  My NIC is still not working?
<jrib> garu01: you should be more specific
<bazhang> thegoodcushion, installed how
<thegoodcushion> bazhang: from the website, as a sh script
<garu01> jrib Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<garu01> freeglut (./a.out): OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'
<garu01> i get that when i use the ./a.out
<Dr_Willis> garu01:  you have installed theproper 3d drvers for your video card?
<jrib> garu01: what video driver?
<garu01> jrib ubuntu automatically installed all drivers for me
<Dr_Willis> garu01:  and your video chipset is what?
<garu01> nvidia geforce 540 m
<arvut> !info aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager (terminal interface only). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-3.2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 2277 kB, installed size 7000 kB
<Dr_Willis> garu01:  you may want to run the addational drivers tool and see if there are some better drivers for the card.
<arvut> *wonders why aptitude isn't installed by default anymore*
<bazhang> arvut, disk space
<jrib> arvut: precious space on the cd
<arvut> meh..
<Dr_Willis> arvut:  disk size and lack of people needing it.
<garu01> Dr_Willis: i have the additional drivers installed also
 * jrib NEEDS it :P
<Cube``> guys help me out please :( http://paste.pocoo.org/show/391135/
<Dr_Willis> garu01:  run the nvidia-settings tool to see if its actuallybeing used.
<Cube``> what am i missing?
<garu01> Dr_Willis: im kinda new to this linux environment.. how exactly do i do that
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  you could summarize the problem.
<jrib> Cube``: you never answered my question (how did you install python 2.5?).  And in your pastebin, you don't give any context as to what you are doing/trying to accomplish
<Dr_Willis> gardar:  its in themenus some where. or run 'nvidia-settings' from a terminal
<arvut> is there a way to configure unity to have the file menus on the actual window instead of up there at the taskbar like OSX does?
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: jrib: im trying to compile python2.5 on ubuntu 11.04 so i can get web2py to work with google app engine.
<Dr_Willis> arvut:  you can disable/tweak the 'global menu' settings  so it can have them in the window.. or in both i recall.
<garu01> Dr_Willis: ou do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<laumonier> what is the command to get pass to the new version to ubuntu from an older???
<jrib> laumonier: you want to upgrade to a new ubuntu release?
<Dr_Willis> garu01:  that would be the root of the problem then.
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: jrib: basically im missing sqlite3 support for python2.5. i got python2.5 installed from a PPA, but it doesnt have sqlite3
<laumonier> yes
<garu01> Dr_Willis: how do i solve this problem
<laumonier> new release
<laumonier> 11.4
<arvut> I dislike these mac clone modifications that has been done to ubuntu. first the close/minimize/maximize buttons and now this
<jrib> Cube``: if you have python 2.5, why are you compiling it now?
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  ive seen some peolle mention using differnt pythin versions on the askubuntu.com site. but i never mess with python
<Dr_Willis> garu01:  run that addational-drivers tool again, and see if you can click 'activate' and reboot the box.
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: jrib: google app engine needs python2.5. i have it installed from a ppa. but it lacks sqlite3, which g. app engine needs. how can i fix that?
<szal> arvut: from what I gather, Unity/Gnome3 is explicitly designed to mimick OSX
<arvut> Dr_Willis: good, any idea on how to do it? or should I start googling?
<thegoodcushion> szal: mimic is a bit strong
<LjL> arvut: probably if you remove the indicator-appmenu package the menus will be back in the windows, but no guarantees, i haven't tried
<arvut> szal: yeah, appears so..
<Dr_Willis> arvut:  the webupd8 blog site has a guide on 11.04 tweaking that covers it
<thegoodcushion> how do I tell whether my realtek firmware is being used?  I installed it manually
<jrib> Cube``: install sqlite3 module for python.  Use apt-get build-dep with the python sqlite version in the repositories (as the dependencies are likely the same).  Then install the module using whatever method you want (call setup.py directly, use easy_install, or use pip (did pip exist for 2.5?))
<szal> thegoodcushion: I heard someone say the other day that they even exactly copied some "key" icon (i.e. an icon showing keys, for keyring or ssh)
<Cube``> jrib: i have sqlite3 for python2.7, but i need it for for 2.5
<jrib> Cube``: yes, I know
<Cube``> jrib: ah ok? so its possible with build-dep?
<paulo_> i just installed partclone. where do i find it?
<jrib> Cube``: it's possible with what I said before
<jrib> Cube``: make sure you install it to your python2.5 installation, not the default ubuntu one
<arand> paulo_: It is likely a command-line tool
<paulo_> arand: it's not
<Dr_Willis> paulo_:  it may be a cli only app.
<Dr_Willis> paulo_:  run it from a terminal and see
<Dr_Willis> !info partclone
<ubottu> Package partclone does not exist in natty
<Cube``> jrib: where do i define that?
<arand> paulo_: It is, ncurses-based
<Cube``> jrib: where do i dfine which installation?
<Nick_Meister> hi guys for some reason i found gnash installed on my system which caused all of the flash streaming except youtube not work
<garu01> Dr_Willis: i use netbeans 6.9 for my  programming. iv installed the relevant libraries but i still get an error for all opengl functions used in the pgm.
<Nick_Meister> so i purged it
<arvut> I must say, the new workspace switcher in gnome3/unity is really nice.. been thinking of a workspace switcher much like this new one for months. I'd love to see it in 3d like the safari startscreeen tho (thats about the only part of OSX that I actually like)
<Nick_Meister> how do i get the non free flash back on my ubuntu 11.04
<jrib> Cube``: well if you are calling setup.py, say "python2.5 setup.py" and not "python setup.py"
<bazhang> arvut, chat/commentary in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Nick_Meister> installing flashplugin-nonfree doesnt seem to help
<arand> Nick_Meister: Remove and reinstall flashplugin-installer
<jrib> !flash | Nick_Meister
<ubottu> Nick_Meister: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<arvut> bazhang: fine
<Cube``> jrib: aah!
<Cube``> jrib: ok so im doing apt-get build-dep python-sqlite. then which directory do i go in to find setup.py?
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  the askubuntu.com site i recall covers other ways to use differnt versions of pythin
<jrib> Cube``: the directory with the sqlite module source
<garu01> ou do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<bazhang> garu01,  so run it
<Cube``> jrib: where would that be?
<JediMaster> that's odd, installing nginx on 11.04 no longer creates the /var/www/ dir
<Cube``> jrib: or does apt-get build-dep download to the cwd?
<garu01> bazhang: how?/
<jrib> Cube``: where you put it?  (you need to download it)
<jrib> Cube``: the python documentation has a document on installing modules you should read
<szal> garu01: on the terminal
<paulo_> I used this command: "dd if=/dev/sdc of=./Desktop/usb.img
<paulo_> "
<paulo_> to create an image from a drive
<paulo_> is it correct?
<jrib> Cube``: http://docs.python.org/release/2.5/inst/inst.html
<Dr_Willis> paulo_:  depens on how you want to manage the image.
<szal> garu01: sudo nvidia-xconfig <- preferably when X is not running (don't ask me how to temporarily stop X in *buntu, since it doesn't use the traditional runlevel system)
<paulo_> Dr_Willis: what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> paulo_:  i tend to do like  if=/dev/sda1  of=sda1.image
<szal> garu01: and don't PM people without invitation or permission
<Dr_Willis> for each partition.
<arvut> I wonder, has anyone in here tried virtualbox in 11.04 with win7 as virtualized OS?
<Cube``> jrib: aah, so build-dep just gives me the dependencies. ok, and now i need to get the source from somewhere else (eg python.org)?
<JediMaster> arvut: probably doesn't help much, but windows xp works fine under it
<Cube``> jrib: yes or no?
<paulo_> Dr_Willis: i did it that way since i want to preserve the MBR
<jrib> Cube``: sure.  I don't know if you need build-dep but it won't hurt
<Dr_Willis> paulo_:  so what are you going to do with the image..
<Cube``> jrib: yeah ok. thanks!
<paulo_> Dr_Willis: boot it on bochs
<arvut> JediMaster: I assume it would, any performance differences from native install?
<Dr_Willis> Running in a VM will always have some performace issues.
<bazhang> arvut, much slower, no 3d
<arvut> bazhang: ok, how about the other way around?
<bazhang> arvut, ubuntu on windows 7 host? same issues
<arvut> meh..
<JediMaster> arvut, as bazhang said, no 3d, but the performance wasn't too bad, it was simply so we had a copy of IE6 and IE7 to test sites on, it was useable running on the crappy host that only had 2GB ram and a single core amd cpu
<Dr_Willis> It all depeneds on what you are going to do in the VM.
<uuser123> i have installed ubuntu 10.04 and after that i have installed utm (unified threat management software -firewall/vpn/av/ips/mail/url/vpn ) on that but now how do i installed /configure  additional  interface
<paulo_> this copy is taking long :/
<arvut> JediMaster: ah, I was thinking 11.04 64-bit native on a quad core 3.06ghz i7 with 8 ram which I currently run win7 64bit on. then virtualizing one or the other OS and thus having both at good functionality
<Dr_Willis> paulo_:  you DID use a bs=2048 or similer option?
<paulo_> nope
<Dr_Willis> paulo_:  that may be why.
<paulo_> Dr_Willis: what does bs do>
<Dr_Willis> I think dd may default to 1024 now a days for bs.. not sure..
<bazhang> arvut, better to dual boot in that situation, honestly
<Dr_Willis> block size of somthing like that.. You see it used in all the dd examples
<Dr_Willis> makes it faster - up to a point.
<Dr_Willis> see ' man dd '
<arvut> bazhang: yeah.. would be cool with both at the same time tho
<uuser123> in ubuntu how do i configure nic 2 and 3
<paulo_> the copy without bs was at 6.9mb/s
<bazhang> uuser123, to do what
<uuser123> i want to assign this nic with kvm
<uuser123> there are 3 nic installed but i don't know how to configure them
<gartral> hey, what happened too the #ubuntu-one channel?
<uuser123> only 1 nic is correctly configure
<bazhang> gartral, #ubuntuone still there
<gartral> ohh, i had the name wrong.. durr
<BluesKaj> HI all
<Pici> gartral: #ubuntu-one should forward to #ubuntuone
<Dr_Willis> uuser123:  configure them to do what exactly?
<davzie> Is there any reason rsync might be transferring the same files over and over again across an SSH tunnel?
<uuser123> ok
<davzie> There haven't been any changes
<uuser123> i have 3 nic on my system and only 1 is configure and i want to configure 2 and 3 rd nic so i can use nic 2 and 3 with KVM
<Dr_Willis> No idea what youmean by 'KVM' in this instance.
<ActionParsnip> uuser123: you may need to use either wicd, or /etc/network/interfaces. As far as I am aware, network manager only handles one NIC
<uuser123> on KVM i have installed UTM ,where i want to use 3 nic
<Dr_Willis> Theres always the  command line tools.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: keyboard-video-mouse
<Dr_Willis> I cant recall ever seeing a ethernet based KVM gizmo :)
<uuser123> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Pici> Dr_Willis: They exist, and uuser123 is not talking about the KVM that you're thinking of.
<oates_> hi all, I have a problem with the eperl package on 10.04 it hangs on install forever and dpkg wont even kill -9. I now have an install of eperl that requires an install to remove, but the install hangs every time after unpacking. Does anyone have a tip on how to remove the package?
<uuser123> KVM = virtualizastion
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  thats what i was thinking. :) thats why i asked for clarifdication
<ActionParsnip> oates_: you can edit the dpkg status file and remove it that way, backup the file before playing
<gartral> Pici: /j #ubuntu-one gives me an error saying i must be invited
<oates_> ActionParsnip: okedoke thanks
<Pici> gartral: Are you already in #ubuntuone ?
<gartral> Pici: yes, but it didn't matter
<Guest9190> gartral, works for me
<Pici> gartral: wfm
<Guest9190> gartral, i guess you need to register with NickServ
<gartral> Guest9190: i am registered
<gartral> oops, not auhed
<arand> gartral: If you are already in the channel it tries to forward to that is the message you will get.
<Pici> gartral: That shouldn't have anything to do with it.
<Pici> uuser123: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server if you don't get anything here.
<gartral> Pici: nope, just left
<uuser123> ok
<gartral> and it still gives me the invite error
<Pici> gartral: I'll take a look then.
<engammalsko> I have lots of problems since upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04.
<engammalsko> Can anyone help or do I need to make a fresh install?
<oates_> ActionParsnip: unblocked now, thanks. Not had to actually get down and dirty with apt before in 10 years of desktop use ;)
<BluesKaj> gartral, maybe irssi isn't seen as an irc client ..just speculating
<engammalsko> Ok, first problem. My calender and workspace switcher and sound icons disappear. Can I restore my panels without making them disappear again?
<engammalsko> I have a shell hotkey but it doesn't work.
<thegoodcushion> The resizing partition thing's been going for 13 minutes now, with the HDD light flashing and I can hear the HDD spinning.  Still not panic time?
<engammalsko> And I can't see the running programs in my bottom panel, is that a compiz setting?
<thegoodcushion> I bet it's erasing my porn
<szal> thegoodcushion: it's time to panic when it finishes and leaves your partition b0rked :P
<Pici> thegoodcushion: Hard drive resizing can take a long time.
<thegoodcushion> szal: Yeah I've got Steam on this thing with 120 gigs of games I've diligently downloaded
<Guest31984> how configure rsyslog.conf when I can log from tcp?
<Scall> How can I make ASCII extended characters (like this -> ♣) in Qt applications? In gtk+ applications I simply type "ctrl+alt+shift+U" and I type che code.
<saboteur> 2011-05-18 21:36:30,307 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: '/var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.10.1-0ubuntu19_armel.deb': 'subprocess new post-removal script killed by signal (Illegal instruction)'  <-- i'm guessing this is less than optimal :)
<engammalsko> Ok, I restored my panels.
<Trashi> hi. i noticed that there is no iphone support in kubuntu 11.04. but in ubuntu 11.04 it works. so i want to know which packages are responsible for that. isnt it possible to install them in a kde environment?
<engammalsko> But my terminal hotkey still doesn't work.
<seba21> how configure rsyslog.conf when I can log from tcp?
<szal> !repeat | seba21
<ubottu> seba21: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest93175> hi how do i access my windows files while using ubuntu 11.04
<seba21> I want to have logs from network I'd like use the command rsyslogd but I have to configure the file rsyslog.conf
<Trashi> Guest93175: on the same machine?
<saboteur> damn, looks like it has hosed my install
<Guest93175> yeah, someone before told me a good thing to type in terminal to display a windows folder but i forgot
<Trashi> Guest93175: well ... the windows partition should be a ntfs filesystem ... isnt it? so it should be possbile to access them via nautilus or another filemanager
<Guest93175> Trashi_: its not on a different partition
<gartral> Trashi: as long as it isn't encrypted
<llutz_> seba21: you already read the rsyslogd.conf man-page and checked /etc/rsyslog.conf for "#$ModLoad imudp" or "#$ModLoad imtcp"?
<seba21> Ok I'll try
<mrdeb> is it possible to isntall windows in debian
<Trashi> Guest93175: windows and ubuntu = same partition? does it work? can you boot both operating systems? o_O
<Guest93175> Trashi_: yeah the new Ubuntu you can install in windows and its not partitioned
<Svr_Sakura> hi all
<mrdeb> do you use network manager or wicd
<llutz_> Trashi: seems to be a "wubi"-install
<Svr_Sakura> when i used "wine "~/.wine/Drive_c/Program\ Files/Blah/Bash.exe"" in alacarte, the console opens up and then closes itself, with no text output...
<Svr_Sakura> any ideas on what i did wrong?
<Trashi> Guest93175: ah ok ... well i think your windows should be in /host or /media/host or s.th. like that ... can you check out?
<pepeleches> hi all
<Guest93175> Trashi: how can i create foders using terminal so i can make it a perminate folder to use
<thegoodcushion> This is the one I'm using, which recognizes my Wifi card (the normal ones don't) http://cdimage.debian.org/
<thegoodcushion> Oops http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/cd-including-firmware/current/amd64/iso-cd/
<Svr_Sakura> Guest93175, mkdir <foldername>
<victorhugo289> Does anybody know if the Youtube extensions work with Chromium?
<wolfric> need a bit of help extracting a split rar file (as in r00, r01 etc) by command line. Online references say to install unrar-free and use archive manager but obviously via command line... so i tried unrar free on the file.r00 and it simply said failed. I tried catting file.r* >> complete.rar and trying to unrar-free that but that also failed continously. Any ideas?
<soultekkie> strage problem
<soultekkie> sometimes the mouse moves without me touching it
<llutz_> wolfric: unrar x file.rar  or file.r01
<soultekkie> like when i maximize xchat it centers the mouse on the screen
<victorhugo289> Does anybody know about a youtube downloader for Chromium?
<idefix> what is this error? err:ole:CoCreateInstance apartment not initialised
<jrib> wolfric: install "unrar", not "unrar-free" and either extract the first one (unrar e first_file) or double click on it in the gui
<soultekkie> no always but frequently enough to drive me crazy
<idefix> jrib!
<wolfric> jrib: i have both and tried both
<idefix> long time no see dude!
<pepeleches> i'm having problems installing ubuntu 11.04... maybe it's incompatible with my acer aspire 5635?
<jrib> wolfric: pastebin what happened
<jrib> idefix: hey, what's up?
<wolfric> jrib: ok give me a sec to get all the combinations
<idefix> err:ole:CoCreateInstance apartment not initialised
<jrib> wolfric: no need, just: unrar e first_file
<idefix> what error is that?
<jrib> idefix: no idea; context?
<idefix> wine ~/.wine/drive_c/"Warcraft III"/war3.exe -opengl
<victorhugo289> Pepeleches, what do you mean incompatible? is Acer aspire and old computer?
<jrib> idefix: oh, wine.  Have you checked the appdb entry for warcraft 3?
<jrib> !appdb | idefix
<ubottu> idefix: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<karthick87> Please suggest me some open source softwares which can be used as replacement s for Photoshop / Coral & Video converter ?
<arvut> how do I move the close/minimize/maximize buttons to the other side of the window? I forgot how to do it and I have no clue how to do it in 11.04
<jrib> k3strel: gimp and an ffmpeg front-end?
<idefix> Join #winehq
<jrib> !controls | arvut
<ubottu> arvut: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<BluesKaj> karthick87, gimp and ffmpef
<jrib> arvut: don't know if that's relevant to 11.04 or not
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg, karthick87
<arvut> yeah, think I did it in lucid actually..
<Guest93175> another question, how can i change the location in the folders from icons to the /home/blah etc
<anon_hero> what number to phone in germany for ubuntu 11.04 technical support?
<jrib> Guest93175: I don't understand what you want to do
<karthick87> BluesKaj: ffmpeg is for ?
<jrib> !support | anon_hero
<ubottu> anon_hero: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> video conversion . amongst many other media uses
<Guest93175> jrib: when i open a folder it displays the location as little bubbles at the top, i want to be able to type the locations i want in there
<BluesKaj> karthick87,^
<Sidewinder1> !gimp > karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87, please see my private message
<jrib> Guest93175: I see.  Try ctrl-l
<Guest93175> jrib: cheers !
<arvut> xubuntu comes with xfce by defoult, right?
<m477> sentence 'how is it called' is wrong?
<jrib> arvut: yes
<arvut> good, gonna install that then
<slm858uk_> HI im using 11.04 and having problems connecting to a wireless network that uses any encryption. If the network is unsecure i can connect to it fine. any ideas on how to get this to work?
<jrib> m477: if you have a question about english, try ##english
<arvut> don't like unity, will try the classic gnome theme tho
<wolfric> jrib: http://pastebin.com/nCxP1bDp
<arvut> slm858uk_: is it hiddenA?
<arvut> hidden*
<karthick87> BluesKaj: For coreldraw ?
<slm858uk_> no.
<Ileden> Eerp! just upgraded to 11.04, and the system is acting VERY weird. There's a bar on the left full of static (somewhat random color pixels in blocks) and anything highlited from the left by mouse cursor is also composed of the static. Desktop pic is ok, as are desktop icons. Top menu (which is invisible) acts weird but the menus look ok. Please advice, any help is appreciated!
<m477> jrib: thx
<jrib> wolfric: like I said, I don't need all your combinations, just the one I asked for.
<jrib> wolfric: unrar e first_file
<Ileden> Hey cool, I even managed to get a strange shadowed white geometrical figure flicker on the screen...
<wolfric> jrib: just tried that and it also failed
<arvut> slm858uk_: It worked just fine for me, are you sure the network is connectable? it might use mac filtering
<jrib> wolfric: pastebin
<Guest93175> I have a .sh file which i excute to open a program, how can i create a link or tab or just add this program to ubuntu
<slm858uk_> arvut: yeah it is my home network with 3 other devices connected all be it not ubuntu devices
<arvut> slm858uk_: I'd connect to it with ethernet first, log into the router and check the logs to see if your wifi connection attempts gave any errors
<jrib> Guest93175: what ubuntu version?
<Guest93175> 11.04
<slm858uk_> arvut: im on it the network atm wirelessly but the network is unsecure.
<wolfric> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Snhccrff
<abys> Hi guys, am back! Still trying to run apt-get with a user without using sudo as my proxy needs domain authentication and sudo is a local root user. Anyone? :)
<jrib> Guest93175: in previous versions you could right click on the ubuntu icon and then "edit menu".  See if that's still the case
<arvut> slm858uk_: then secure it
<Guest93175> jrib: 11.04
<pepeleches> hi, i'm having problems installing ubuntu 11.04... maybe it's incompatible with my acer aspire 5635? (5 years old)
<Guest93175> jrib: okay thanks
<slm858uk_> arvut: ubuntu wont connect to a secure network
<jrib> abys: you're not going to run apt-get without sudo or being root
<mitzampt> abys: apt-get requires root
<Guest93175> pepeleches: whats sort of trouble
<jrib> wolfric: and if you call it on the .rar?
<arvut> slm858uk_: try hiding it, then connect manually. make it secure as well.
<abys> Yes, I no that but root is not recognize as a domain user by my proxy...
<pepeleches> Guest93175: installer doesn't start
<wolfric> jrib: actually it's alright, i just noticed the unrar 0.0.1 so decided to apt-get install unrar... for some reason it installed as if it hadn't been installed before (i only installed unrar-free) and now it's extracting
<Guest93175> pepeleches: are you trying to use the wubi
<jrib> wolfric: ah, cool
<abys> can't I tweak my user to be part of root group?
<jrib> abys: that wouldn't matter
<cbxyh> hi
<abys> jrib why that?
<pepeleches> Guest93175: no, it freezes on booting
<mitzampt> abys: you could try configuring your proxy with separate credentials
<mitzampt> dunno just tossing ideas
<jrib> abys: because directories don't generally have group write permissions
<sunit> I am trying to ssh connect ubuntu server and  Result is starlite@starlite-laptop:~$ ssh vvehicles@122.176.65.178 ssh: connect to host 122.176.65.178 port 22: Connection timed out
<abys> mitzampt unfortunately nop, but would be easier ^_^
<mithran> when i run fdisk -l i get output saying that my disk has 255 heads, are those read write heads?
<jrib> sunit: what's your question? :)
<cbxyh> 谁会中文呀
<Guest93175> pepeleches: are you trying to install from a CD?
<pepeleches> Guest93175: have 2 pics of the halts: http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/396/17052011173.jpg and http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/2444/17052011174.jpg
<sunit> When I am trying nmap I am getting starlite@starlite-laptop:~$ nmap 122.176.65.178 -p 22  Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-05-18 18:05 IST Interesting ports on ABTS-North-Static-178.65.176.122.airtelbroadband.in (122.176.65.178): PORT   STATE    SERVICE 22/tcp filtered ssh  Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 13.59 seconds starlite@starlite-laptop:~$
<eipi-1> hey, is there a fast way, maybe even gui, to quickly give a friend access to internet, so he can download wlan driver. Idea is that he is connected to my pc via lan and gets internet that my pc gets via wlan
<pepeleches> Gest93175: i've tried both with cd and usb
<Sidewinder1> !cn > cbxyh
<ubottu> cbxyh, please see my private message
<sunit> jrib: can you tell me what shall I do ?
<abys> jrib you're a genius
<llutz_> sunit: disable filtering port 22 on server
<sunit> llutz_: how can I do that ?
<abys> jrib I add my user to root group and gave root group write acces in /var/lib/apt
<llutz_> sunit: check your iptables-rules
<g4> is icedtea required to make java applets run in firefox?
<jrib> abys: this won't work
<sunit> llutz_ : what is the command ?
<abys> jrib my user car run apt-get now ;)
<llutz_> sunit: iptables -nvL
<jrib> abys: you won't be able to install anything.  I think you should instead figure out how to use sudo
<sunit> llutz_ : ok
<mitzampt> abys: you could add yourself to the suders file to execute apt-get without password...
<abys> jrib I know how to use sudo but the proxy needs a domain authentication so I can run any sudo I want, unfortunately I won't have internet access
<mitzampt> i think, check sudoers man
<llutz_> mitzampt: he still would need to use sudo and the command still will be run as root not as user
<jrib> abys: but this approach of using the root group... I don't see it working...
<mitzampt> i still believe he should try adding separatecredentials for domain auth
<abys> jrib me too but have to try to find a solution as I don't have the hand on the proxy
<jrib> abys: see what mitzampt suggests
<michele> italiani ?
<dj__>  i hve prblm wid my grub
<dj__> actually its due to dual boot
<dj__> and change in my drives from window
<mitzampt> abys: the credentials are still sent from your computer... why aren't they global for the box?
<abys> jrib, mitzampt checking the man ;)
<jrib> !it | michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<michele> grazie bomber
<michele> ;)
<abys> mitzampt whant do you mean by global?
<Ileden> Um, yes? It had ubuntu 10.10, which i upgraded to 11.04, and is now screwed up. Here's a picture: http://ileden.kapsi.fi/dist/ubuntu-11-04-messed-up.jpg
<Ileden> erp sorry.
<dj__> now when i start my system it shows
<dj__> unknown file system
<dj__> grub rescue
<dj__> >
<FloodBot1> dj__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ileden> Eerp! just upgraded to 11.04, and the system is acting VERY weird. There's a bar on the left full of static (somewhat random color pixels in blocks) and anything highlited from the left by mouse cursor is also composed of the static. Desktop pic is ok, as are desktop icons. Top menu (which is invisible) acts weird but the menus look ok. Please advice, any help is appreciated! Here's a picture: http://ileden.kapsi.fi/dist/ubuntu-11-04-messed-up.jpg
<Sidewinder1> !enter > dj__
<ubottu> dj__, please see my private message
<mitzampt> abyss: meaning the authentication process sending username and password could be sent from the system and not from the user
<mitzampt> for example running an auth script after you start the network interface
<uffo> how to make some script to call a sudo password dialog
<mitzampt> uffo: use gksudo
<abys> mitzampt I don't really know how likewise manage users from active directory on linux ...
<abys> I though it would be automatic?
<mitzampt> you should check active directories conf..
<uffo> mitzampt: whereiwrite it beginning to script or,,, i have n2n launch script but currently i use terminal to launch script but i want script n2n.sh to call password dialog itsef
<Hammerhead2010> Hi all
<mitzampt> uffo: use gksudo <command_name>, usually using it repeatedly in a script for all priviledged command does not mean it asks you every time for a password
<Sidewinder1> Hammerhead2010, Mornin'
<arvut> what's the difference of gksudo compared to just sudo? graphical?
<Sidewinder1> Yes. gk is for guis
<DJones> !gksudo | arvut
<ubottu> arvut: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<arvut> Sidewinder1: thought so
<slm858uk_> wireless encryption still doesnt work on 11.04. running with iwevent i get this message - 13:47:48.646224   wlan0    New Access Point/Cell address:Not-Associated
<slm858uk_> 13:47:48.646242   wlan0    Set ESSID:off/any
<Ileden> Does someone here know D34X?
<uffo> mitzampt: http://pastebin.com/NVw9rV5y
<Dori23> Hello I've installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop and now the Iphone tethering option not working any idea ?
<Sidewinder1> arvut, Firefox can become really borked if run w/sudo... Personally, I have never run a browser with root priv. Can't see why there would ever be the need.
<mitzampt> uffo: http://pastebin.com/juYXrThK
<arvut> Sidewinder1: heh, I can't see a reason to do that either. sounds dangerous and somewhat pointless
<mitzampt> uffo: if you want custom dialogs check xdialog man
<abys> jrib, mitzampt I think I'll try to setup a squid and chain the proxy, might be the easiest solution :)
<mitzampt> uffo: you may need to apt-get it, though
<Sidewinder1> arvut, Sometimes I do find it necessary to run Azureus from root; but that's only for version upgrades.
<uffo> mitzampt: i wrote gksudo there but it wont call password dialog like synaptic or others that needs assword
<arvut> Sidewinder1: the bittorrent client?
<mitzampt> uffo: you may already be using root...
<codeshepherd> how do i give execute permissions to all directories recursively to some user
<mitzampt> kde has it's graphical sudo, too...
<Sidewinder1> arcnaut, Yes, I believe it's currently referred to as Vuze.
<sunit_> llutz_: please check url http://dpaste.de/GrCR/
<mitzampt> uffo: try calling the script from the terminal and see if you get any error
<jrib> codeshepherd: why exactly?
<Sidewinder1> arvut, ^^
<Kateon> codeshepherd: find /your/dir -user username -type d -exec chmod +x {} ';'
<martinrame> hi, quick question about ssh tunnel. I made an ssh tunnel to connect to a remote server hosting a Firebird database (port 3050), and found I can only connect using one program at a time.
<llutz_> sunit_: 1st of all, use "sudo -i" not sudo su to get a root-console. you run that on the remote site you want to connect to?
<uffo> mitzampt: yes od terminal way works if writing sudo and dropping n2n.sh to there it is fine but i want to script itsef to call password dialog when choosing run from nautilus double cick
<mitzampt> uffo: no try it with gksudo
<mitzampt> without sudo
<martinrame> Does the port is "taken" by the program that originates the connection?.
<arvut> Sidewinder1: Ahh yes, I believe it is.
<sunit> llutz_ : what shall I do ?
<arvut> Sidewinder1: I mostly use utorrent or transmission myself. was about to try rtorrent once tho. haven't had need to use either in a long time
<llutz_> sunit: answer my question?
<janhaj> Hello.. does anybody have laptop with Intel Core i3-2310M and Intel HD 3000? Can you tell me please, how does it working in Ubuntu? Is Nexuiz / OpenArena playable? What about H264 acceleration? Is it better than NVIDIA GeForce 310M?
<LjL> how can i fix my Unity's broken display? when i click the "Start" button everything is garbled up
<Kateon> martinrame: is that a local port forward, or remote? to my knowledge, if you forward a local port to the remote host's port, you can initiate as many connections as you'd like
<ysis> Hi, I have a question regarding GNU ddrescue, hope I'm correct in this channel. I backuped a whole hard drive with "ddrescue /dev/sdc image logfile" which gives me an image file the size of the hard disk and should contain everything like partition table and mbr. Now, is there a way to access the data in this image without copying it to a physical hard drive (which has to be exactly the same size) as far as I understood.
<sunit> llutz_ : I have given output in  http://dpaste.de/GrCR/
<riktking> hi, trying to setup WOL but its not in the bios of the machine, is there anywhere else it can be done?
<llutz_> sunit_:  you run that on the remote site you want to connect to?
<Kateon> ysis: you can mount the image locally using -o loop option of mount
<Kateon> ysis: or use losetup and then mount /dev/loop0
<martinrame> Kateon: no, this is a remote port. I think is a Firebird problem. The first test I did was connect to a database using Flamerobin, then connect to the same database using a sample program made by me, and I couldn't connect. But, if I connect with flamerobin to a different database, both programs can coexist.
<Sidewinder1> arvut, Yes, Azureus is a lot "heavier" than utorrent or transmission; but I prefer having access to all of the info, that Az. provides, even on an old system such as mine (2003). :-(
<BluesKaj> riktking, WOL ?
<ysis> Kateon: I tried and it failed. But when I thought about it, it seems logical, because I didn't take an image of a partition like /dev/sdc1, but the whole disk /dev/sdc.
<riktking> BluesKaj, wake on LAN
<sunit> llutz_: yes
<llutz_> sunit: is that machine behind a router?
<BluesKaj> riktking, then use that term , acronyms aren't familiar to everyone
<Kateon> ysis: ah yep, look into man page of mount and the option to set up an offset
<s0ultekkie> anyway to divert localhsot:port to another_ip:same_port
<uffo> mitzampt: i tried gksudo but when i runned script it did not run and did not call password entry dialog like this for example http://i.zdnet.com/blogs/ubuntu-update-manager-permission-required.png
<s0ultekkie> any way
<riktking> BluesKaj, sorry
<sunit> llutz_ : yes
<riktking> do you know if it can be done?
<llutz_> sunit: port 22 needs to be forwarded to that machine in the router
<ysis> Kateon: So then I have to know the exact positions of the partitions? How do I get these?
<BluesKaj> no need to be sorry riktking, just be aware
<Kateon> martinrame: hmm ok, i have no experience with that software, so can't really comment on that
<riktking> ok
<sunit> llutz_: how ?
<llutz_> sunit: check the routers webinterface
<arvut> can WOL be done from the outside of a lan?
<lesshaste> hi
<sunit> llutz_: yes
<lesshaste> I am sorry for the boring question but.. I can't get any sound at all from my pc running 10.04
<Kateon> ysis: i'm not sure! there's the first 512 bytes (bootsector) for your partition table and boot code
<llutz_> arvut: it can, needs some tricks on your router. see dd-wrt wiki theres a howto
<lesshaste> is there a checklist somewhere?
<Kateon> ysis: but google
<arvut> llutz_: cool, ty
<arvut> llutz_: do you know if the machine needs to be in sleep mode or can be completely shut off?
<ysis> Kateon: Thanks. I'll try.
<Antwon> hello. what's the tool's name used by ubuntu to encrypt the home folder+
<Kateon> ysis: good luck
<Antwon> ?*
<arand> Antwon: ecryptfs afaik
<arvut> ecryptfs-utils?
<riktking> is there a way to enable wake up on lan if it is not in the bios
<llutz_> arvut: it can be off
<Antwon> thx...
<llutz_> riktking: no
<arvut> llutz_: thought so
<riktking> llutz_ didnt think so, bummer
<llutz_> riktking no wake on acpi event" items in your bios?
<SURFkees> Is there a doc where I can find what the -y option for apt-get exactly does? Like how it will handle situations like a new config file, etc
<riktking> there might be, need to look on the machine when i get home
<Sidewinder1> !sound > lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste, please see my private message
<llutz_> riktking: check it, most BIOS have such options hidd behind the weirdest names
<llutz_> hidden*
<riktking> llutz_, will do thanks
<janhaj> Hello.. does anybody have laptop with Intel Core i3-2310M and Intel HD 3000? Can you tell me please, how does it working in Ubuntu? Is Nexuiz / OpenArena playable? What about H264 acceleration? Is it better than NVIDIA GeForce 310M?
<riktking> is there any way to access the bios setting via the system
<lesshaste> Sidewinder1, I did those things :(
<xunilpenguin> is there a procedure for installing a package from say (natty) to (lucid)? I need to get some functionality that is only available in the newer version of openssh-client
<llutz_> riktking: and make sure to enable WOL in the OS, like using ethtool
<lesshaste> Sidewinder1, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=11fbe1d77bbaa67122f3f3ed673f8d992d09c2a8 is that helps?
<BluesKaj> xunilpenguin, which functions on openssh ?
<arvut> how do I browse the .Private folder in my home dir? I encrypted it when I did the install and its my old home from 10.10
<jrib> !encrypt | arvut
<ubottu> arvut: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<mitzampt> uffo: try 'gksudo echo hi' in a terminal
<arvut> ty
<xunilpenguin> <BluesKaj> looking for ssh-keygen -s  (need to sign the key with a cert)
<consumerism> is there a way to kill an unresponsive ftp session, akin to ~. for ssh?
<BluesKaj> xunilpenguin,  ok,I'm not familiar with the seurity certifacte options .
<uffo> mitzampt:  hm it works, strange that my script wont activate this
<Ileden> Eerp! just upgraded to 11.04, and the system is acting VERY weird. There's a bar on the left full of static (somewhat random color pixels in blocks) and anything highlited from the left by mouse cursor is also composed of the static. Desktop pic is ok, as are desktop icons. Top menu (which is partly invisible) acts weird but the menus look ok. I can start a terminal, and it looks ok. Please advice, any help is appreciated! Here's a picture: http://ileden.kapsi.fi/d
<lesshaste> does alsaconf exist in an ubuntu package?
<xunilpenguin> <BluesKaj> It's been in FreeBSD forever and it's just been ported to linux ..
<mitzampt> uffo: it may need some cd to a working directory...
<mitzampt> uffo: but i don't get why it doesn't complain on the terminal
<jrib> Ileden: your link was truncated
<Ileden> jrib: ah. http://ileden.kapsi.fi/dist/ubuntu-11-04-messed-up.jpg
<BluesKaj> lesshaste, yes , but's probly buried by pulseaudio settings
<lesshaste> BluesKaj, ok...
<lesshaste> any idea what do when you have no sound at all?
<ysis> Kateon: Solved it. If you're interested I can tell you how.
<jrib> Ileden: all I can suggest is seeing if it happens outside of unity, with another OS, with another video driver, with another version of ubuntu and going from there.  fwiw, I had something similar happen when my video card gave out on me...  But it could just be a driver issue I guess.
<BluesKaj> xunilpenguin, is it possible to upgrade to 11.04 ?
<uffo> mitzampt: i drag droped script in terminal and it just shows tat gksudo usage help    Usage: gksudo [-u <user>] [opti
<lesshaste> when I print from inkscape, for example, the file sits in the queue for a long time and I see gs in top doing some processing
<lesshaste> is this a known bug in 10.04?
<llutz_> xunilpenguin: get the natty source-package, build your own deb on lucid
<Ileden> jrib: well, 10.04 worked fine. I'll try booring to xubuntu live...
<mitzampt> uffo: is this edge command in your path? e.g. /usr/bin /bin /usr/local/bin?
<xunilpenguin> <BluesKaj> we are using 10.4LTS for production business .. no plans on upgrading until next LTS
<xunilpenguin> <llutz_> I'll look inito that
<uffo> mitzampt: please test, make script.sh and try to launch that n2n command and you see
<BluesKaj> xunilpenguin, right
<uffo> mitzampt: launch from nautils wth double click
<Kateon> ysis: sure
<BluesKaj> llutz_, I've wondering about that whether it's workable to adapt a newer vrsion of an app to an older OS..interesting
<mitzampt> uffo: i don't have the edge command...
<llutz_> BluesKaj: thats how backporting works
<Ileden> jrib: hm, how would I switch drivers from a terminal?
<mitzampt> uffo: try to launch the script /path/to/script.sh from terminal to see if it complains http://pastebin.com/Ey9uHcWC
<Kateon> lesshaste: does this describe your problem? Seems to be your sound card and same symptoms http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036508
<jrib> Ileden: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lesshaste> I have card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
<BluesKaj> llutz_, I always thought backporting was the other way around,  older apps on newer OSs , not vice versa...but it;s good to know
<VictorCL2> gedit always get stuck ¬¬
<xunilpenguin> <llutz_><BluesKaj> .. backporting, I'll take a look ..  might just have to put off that functionality until a newer release .. :)
<xgt001> hey guys this is a really strange problem...... my laptop runs very noisy and cpu usage is quite high when i am on AC power..... but its quiet in battery .... any ideas?
<VictorCL2> now it wont open .. how can I kill gedit process?
<lesshaste> should I have linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.32-31-generic ?
<lesshaste> I ask because it doesn't seem to exist on my system
<BluesKaj> xgt001, check your PSU/adapter/charger , it might be failing
<xgt001> BluesKaj: how to check whether my Charger is alright or not?
<lucas> anyone experiencing a memory overflow in vlc?
<BluesKaj> xgt001, try it on a friends laptop, make sure the voltage range is the same first
<xgt001> BluesKaj: Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> or n a differnt OS, xgt001
<darkwood> my friend upgrade distribution, and now he gets http://tinyurl.com/6jea2zy what to write there?
<xgt001> i tried on windows too, same issue
<Ileden> jrib: well the system works when i select "ubuntu classic (no effects)" from the bootup menu, so I don't think the display adapter is broken.
<BluesKaj> ok xgt001 that narrows it down...then try your frind's PSU/adapter on your laptop
<ysis> Kateon: You can easily check the partition layout with parted. Just fire up "parted imagefile" and read out the start of the partition you'd like to mount. Then do so with "mount -o loop,offset=XXX imagefile mountpoint". Found at http://www.andremiller.net/content/mounting-hard-disk-image-including-partitions-using-linux
<Ileden> jrib: I have no xorg.conf
<uffo> mitzampt: http://pastebin.com/ECE8h9dd
<thegoodcushion> Hi everyone.  I installed debian on my machine alongside Ubuntu and now the boot selector (GRUB) has the debian look and Ubuntu is no longer the default.  How do I reinstall the Ubuntu one?
<llutz_> thegoodcushion: boot ubuntu, reinstall grub
<llutz_> thegoodcushion: boot debian then, rewrite grub into partition, not MBR
<BluesKaj> thegoodcushion, why worry , they both do the same job
<Loof> I'm unable to install grub from the Ubuntu (11.04) server install.
<Loof>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<Loof>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<Loof>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<Loof>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<Loof>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<FloodBot1> Loof: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thegoodcushion> so how do I install grub again?
<Loof>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<Loof>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<FloodBot1> Loof: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thegoodcushion> And I want the Ubuntu one and I want Ubuntu to be the default
<VictorCL2> ...
<Loof> This mirc program sucks donkey dong
<Loof> anyways
<Loof> I'm having trouble installing grub /w the Ubunut server (11.04) install disk.
<Loof> I also can't chroot into my new /root
<VictorCL2> ahh nice to come back to using linux after some time .. and taking 15minutes to save a damn file xD
<Loof> VictorCL2: It's like anything else... if you hadn't rollerskated in a while... it might take you 10-15 mins to stop falling on your face
<kubu2> thegoodcushion: while in ubuntu sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<iszak> So I basically rooted my drive by editing the fstab file and having an error in it, how to fix?
<thegoodcushion> kubu2: that's it
<darkwood> any help?
<darkwood> with grub console? :/
<Loof> iszak: Boot an install/rescue disk and edit the file again from the new shell.
<thegoodcushion> kubu2: I knew there was a way without using grub directly
<Loof> Anyone here try installing ubuntu server?  I think the installer is badly broken.
<cv99f> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   GibbaTheHutt lobolars thalll [ND] arquio mue VampiricPadraig JediMaster wegue kibab jhattara sipior Cyanure dsjkbfal dkrotx Wobbley valium larry1 faruq fsarker Tsune AlertEye apelgate tPl0ch abhinav_singh maedo
<cv99f> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   Zahrada laknath anli_ esh3llz arunce OpenSourcedNick jhesketh k42b3 TimeRider andi_ triengage XVampireX gandalfn Frank Skaperen hashashin html_inprogress ada2358 kflottorp ph88 gnugr CrazyH arooni-mobile roknir
<iszak> Loof, it's a VM... hmm
<aLinux> i can't get the yahoo mail webpage, can you get that page ? is the yahoo mail webpage off ?
<DirtyDawg> wow people still use yahoo mail lol
<janhaj> does anybody have HP ProBook 4330s?
<Pici> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xcc112> mail.yahoo.com works fine to me
<sideone> xcc112; no it doesnt :)
<sideone> yahoo is horrible w/mail
<aLinux> DirtyDawg: why not yahoo mail ?
<xcc112> sideone; i mean its not off
<iszak> Loof, link to this recovery disk?
<sideone> oh gotcha
<sideone> :)
<aLinux> i got the connection is untrasted, "mail.yahoo.com" webpage
<davzie> Does rsync provide the ability to display only errors. I have some backups setup on Cron scripts and want only errors to be spat out into a file so I don't have to wade through a tonn of output.
<llutz_> davzie: sure, don't use -v
<sattu94> davzie: or you could use the 2> argument
<darkwood> how to fix http://tinyurl.com/6jea2zy after upgrade?
<llutz_> davzie: rsync -q
<darkwood> i cant do shit, only this screen apears
<ikonia> .,s
<A_J> Is there any way to run direct launch .exe in wine, i mean one's who don't have an installer ?
<sattu94> davzie: which AFAIR is for redirecting the stderr(standard error)
<DarkKnightCZ> hi,does someone have some experience with configuring postfix and courier?
<sattu94> DarkKnightCZ: why ?
<sattu94> DarkKnightCZ: are u having problems setting up a mail server ?
<DarkKnightCZ> yes
<llutz_> DarkKnightCZ: nice documentation on postfix.org, help in #postfix
<sattu94> DarkKnightCZ: so is it already set up ?
<sattu94> DarkKnightCZ: you could try using iRedMail, it makes things a breeze..
<DarkKnightCZ> yes, but mail cannot be delivered (sent via mailx -> mail wont be delivered -> folders wont be created -> courier imap wont work)
<DarkKnightCZ> sattu94: will look at it, thanks
<DarkKnightCZ> lets go to #postfix, thanks :)
<sattu94> DarkKnightCZ: http://www.iredmail.org/
<sattu94> DarkKnightCZ: it uses a combination of postfix, dovecot and other things to auto-set-up a server
<DarkKnightCZ> sattu94: for more domains
<DarkKnightCZ> ?
<sattu94> DarkKnightCZ: yea, i think they do have multiple domain support.
<DarkKnightCZ> ok, thanks, will try it...
<dusf> is there an IRC channel where I can get support for banshee? #banshee autokicks anyone who joins it...
<Loof> iszak: Most VMs allow you to specify a 'CD' image... that would be equivalent
<sattu94> DarkKnightCZ: it basically runs an interactive script that fetches everything and then installs according to the specified configuration
<Loof> Ok, trying once more... has anyone here SUCCESSFULLY installed Ubuntu 11.04 server from scratch?   I can't get it to install grub and can't get a chroot shell.
<jimeck> hello
<jimeck> i need help with mbr, someone can help me ?
<iszak> Loof, I'm in there but no drive is listed under /target
<Loof> is there a different channel for ubuntu server support?
<iszak> no idea
<ikonia> Loof: #ubuntu-server
<Loof> iszak: fdisk -l   Then mount your partition (mount /dev/... /target)
<Loof> ikonia: Doesn't exist
<ikonia> Loof: it does, I'm in it
<Loof> ikonia: Yah it does... if you type ubuntu correctly :)
<ikonia> that does help
<iszak> Loof, no fdisk command
<sattu94> yea and i am reading it's logs right now..
<ikonia> iszak: sudo
<thegoodcushion> Guys I'm running 10.04 32-bit.  I've installed nvidia-current to get my GTX 460 SE working and it works perfectly.  Now I boot into the PAE kernel and it refuses to give me graphics except in low-graphics mode.  Is there something else I need to do in order to get the new kernel stuff happening?
<a-atalla> how can i install gtkmm3-devel on 11.04 ? i cannot find it via synaptic
<iszak> ikonia, still nothing
<ikonia> iszak: what is the exact command you are using
<iszak> fdisk -l
<sattu94> a-atalla: are you sure that is the 'exact' package name ?
<ikonia> iszak: "sudo fdisk -l"
<bael56> hello guys
<a-atalla> this one is exactly what i need http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/306742
<A_J> whats the command to look up in the app repository apt-get ?
<iszak> ikonia, didn't work
<bael56> I am trying to record from two sources.. using: "arecord -d 5 -f cd -t wav -D plughw:UA25 -c 2 -I testing.wav t.wav
<iszak> command does not exist.
<ikonia> iszak: define "didn't work"
<bael56> but what I get is two empty files ( 0 bytes )
<Pici> A_J: if you're asking about searching for packages: apt-cache search searchterm
<bael56> Does someone know whats wrong?
<A_J> Pici,  applications
<Pici> A_J: What?
<bael56> I have tried with a few asoundrc files but without success
<ikonia> iszak: show me the output of "uname -a" please
<iszak> ikonia, just so you know, I'm in recovery console.
<ikonia> iszak: that's fine
<A_J> I'm wanting to install applications
<Pici> A_J: It sounded like you were asking about searching for new applications to install.  Do you want to search or install?
<VictorCL2> which photoshop works better with wine¿
<bael56> Can someone please help me with ALSA? :>
<A_J> search and install
<jimeck> Hello. By mistake I started to install new ubuntu, but suddenly I canceled current instalation and now each of partitions are without filesystem. How I can recover or restore that data ?
<Kateon> bael56: instead of asking a generic question whether someone wants to help you, just state your question more specifically and hope for an answer.
<Pici> A_J: apt-cache search   to search, apt-get install  to install
<A_J> VictorCL2, CS2
<A_J> k ty Pici
<bael56> Kateon, I already did.,.
<Kateon> bael56: oh i must have missed it. sorry
<bael56> <bael56> I am trying to record from two sources.. using: "arecord -d 5 -f cd -t wav -D plughw:UA25 -c 2 -I testing.wav t.wav... But what I get is only two empty wav files (0 bytes) I have tried configurating the .asoundrc but without success..
<thegoodcushion> Is anyone here running nvidia-current (nonfree) drivers with 32-bit PAE kernel?  I can't get them to work with the PAE kernel
<sattu94> a-atalla:so are you on a server,? cuz this package comes as default in the gnome shell,
<bael56> <bael56> I am trying to record from two sources.. using: "arecord -d 5 -f cd -t wav -D plughw:UA25 -c 2 -I testing.wav t.wav... But what I get is only two empty wav files (0 bytes) I have tried configurating the .asoundrc but without success..
<Kateon> jimeck: you want to recover the data that was previously on the disk, before ubuntu repartioned the layout of your disk?
<abhinav_singh> abhinav_singh
<klevison> wichi is the best choice natty 32b or 64b?
<DirtyDawg> depends how much memory you have
<A_J> 4gb + 64bit klevison
<abhinav_singh> #freenode
<sattu94> klevison: because 32-bit cannot handle more than 4GB mem.
<klevison> HP dv5 2080br.. i5 2.3 .. 6gb dim 3.. 1Tb sata
<sattu94> klevison: 64-bit then ! :)
<DirtyDawg> 64gb would run well
<DirtyDawg> gb lol Bit*
<klevison> DirtyDawg, well :o
<bael56> <bael56> I am trying to record from two sources.. using: "arecord -d 5 -f cd -t wav -D plughw:UA25 -c 2 -I testing.wav t.wav... But what I get is only two empty wav files (0 bytes) I have tried configurating the .asoundrc but without success..
<VictorCL2> what is the best torrent client for ubuntu¿
<klevison> sattu94, DirtyDawg i wanna the best performance..
<TvL> just switched back from unity to gnome (ubuntu -> ubuntu-classic)... could not bare with it anymore...
<sattu94> klevison: yea, 64-bit > 32-bit..i.e. more efficient
<livingdaylight> can someone recommend a good laptop?
<sattu94> VictorCL2: utorrent runs on ubuntu, u have the default client Transmission.
<abhinav_singh> whats wrong with unity TvL
<darkwood> what is the main difference between home and server edition? what server edition have?
<TvL> abhinav_singh, really missing the taskbar in the bottom
<sattu94> abhinav_singh: to easy to think, maybe ?
<iceroot> darkwood: server edition doesnt have a gui and server is a pae-kernel
<TvL> abhinav_singh, really missing my netspeed applet
<sattu94> darkwood: server has no mouse, no GUI
<llutz_> livingdaylight: define "good" and ask in a different channel
<bael56> <bael56> I am trying to record from two sources.. using: "arecord -d 5 -f cd -t wav -D plughw:UA25 -c 2 -I testing.wav t.wav... But what I get is only two empty wav files (0 bytes) I have tried configurating the .asoundrc but without success..
<sattu94> darkwood: i.e. ir runs a specialized kernel, instead of the generic one.
<abhinav_singh> yup thats true..i am hoping that you guys dnt like Mac UI ..do you like Mac UI?  TvL
<livingdaylight> llutz, looking for an entry i3 processor; hdmi out and chassis must be cool to touch and quiet. Soney EE3S1 14" looks nice and Samsung P530 with matt screen... Where would you have me ask?
<thegoodcushion> Is anyone here successfully running nvidia non-free drivers on a 32-bit PAE kernel successively?  I can run them on non-PAE only
<TvL> abhinav_singh, I'm not really fond of the Mac UI :)
<llutz_> livingdaylight: no idea, but its offtopic _here_
<sattu94> abhinav_singh: i use a dock, AWN.
<DirtyDawg> livingdaylight: perhaps #hardware
<karthick87> I need original sources.list file for ubuntu 10.10, can anyone give me pls...
<TvL> abhinav_singh, I really like having multiple windows next to each other, and unity seems to be designed for 1 window full screen
<VictorCL2> nice .. downloading at 7MB/sec ...
<abhinav_singh> yes same here....I think Unity is good but  i dnt like it personally ..i also work on ubuntu classic TvL sattu94
<pylix> I'm behind a router, and i'm just wondering how to set a static ip at the ubuntu level
<karthick87> Can anyone give me original sources.list file for ubuntu 10.10 ?
<livingdaylight> DirtyDawg, hardware is by invite only
<TvL> abhinav_singh, I've read that ubuntu will probably drop the gnome desktop in 11.10
<thegoodcushion> TvL: mark shuttleworth wrote that in an email in march
<DirtyDawg> livingdaylight: it isnt, you probably need a registerd nick tho
<TvL> abhinav_singh, sounds like a bad thing, unless unity will rock by then
<sattu94> pylix: if by ubuntu level you mean your LAN IP , then go to system->preferences->network preferences.
<thegoodcushion> DirtyDawg: correct
<bnovc> after updating to Ubuntu 11, almost every time I alt+tab, I can't type in the application anymore until I click on the app in the dock instead
<Guest33894> hello all, they ubuntu software center is not loading, it is giving only a blank grey screen.
<abhinav_singh> yes TvL
<thegoodcushion> Is there any real down-side to using 64-bit version of Ubuntu?  Assuming you can handle a 5% increase in disk footprint etc
<VictorCL2> .wine is not owned by you  :(
<VictorCL2> I cant execute photoshop Setup.exe
<TvL> thegoodcushion, abhinav_singh, sounds like a bad idea... Wondering if there will be a gubuntu
<sattu94> VictorCL2: hmm. i hope you know that windows programs dont run on linux, natively(you need additional software i.e. wine)
<VictorCL2> oki doki now
<VictorCL2> I didnt had to put sudo
<thegoodcushion> TvL: yeah lots of people are talking about it.  Join #ubuntu-offtopic
<VictorCL2> I was doing .. sudo wine Setup.exe
<Minze> ubuntuone will nicht syncen, aber der upload über das webinterface klappt, any ideas?
<sattu94> VictorCL2: okay. so i guess it's working now.
<Minze> whoops
<TvL> thegoodcushion, cool, didn't know that channel existed
<Minze> ubuntuones wont sync, but the upload over the webinteface work, any ideas?
<Minze> it worked like a charm for quite a long time, but now, nothing :(
<DirtyDawg> gubuntu being Gnome-Ubuntu?
<VictorCL2> so .. if I install a program that last 30 days under wine .. and remove it and install it again ... will I have 30 mores days?
<D34X> yes?
<TvL> DirtyDawg, yes
<DirtyDawg> ahh coool thx
<sattu94> VictorCL2: lol. if that's the expected behavious in Windows, then it will be the same in Linux/wine
<sattu94> Minze: are you u r logged into UOne ?
<Minze> yep, i guess so.
<Minze> if i open the ubuntuone-tool it says "syncing..."
<adamisme> damn being tired at work sucks.
<adamisme> I should just go home ugh.
<Minze> but there isnt an upload at all :S
<adamisme> I just got fios installed yesterday anyway :)
<sattu94> Minze: so the files you want to sync large? (GBs, TBs maybe?)
<Minze> nope
<Minze> mb's
<Minze> 3-4mb
<Minze> and had sinced files of halb an gb filesize without any problem :S
<Minze> half*
<sattu94> Minze: you might want to try asking this question on #ubuntuone ?
<Minze> didnt know there is such a channel
<sattu94> Minze: now you do :)
<Minze> yep, thanks.
<Roasted_> Question - I'm getting an error now and then on Ubuntu with my CIFS shares. It's as if Ubuntu loses track of them somehow, because I'll click on the link to them and it'll say no data available, please select another viewer, etc. The downside is, this directly effects my backups since it sometimes stalls out when a backup is happening. Is there a known bug with samba/CIFS in 11.04 or something?
<Lofde> i have a question.... i am running a apache webserver ... and i have a few http files on the /root directory /var/www  what i want is for a user if they type in the browser serverip.com/filefolder/folder/   that if there is NOT an HTML file in there that it will NOT list the files of the directory
<D34X> Has anyone used remote desktop on Xfce?
<D34X> PM me if you cn answer a question for me
<sattu94> D34X: yea kinda..using rdesktop
<tsimpson> Lofde: add "Options -Indexes" to (or remove "Indexes" from) your <Directory> block in the config for that site
<skrewler> lofde: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=apache2+disable+directory+listing
<Traintop> Hi Folks! I just tried to emulate an arm-system on my x86-box; to be as simple as possible I installed qemu via software-center and download arm-test-0.2.tar.gz from qemu-hp, but after I type qemu-system-arm -kernel kernel-image -initrd initrd I always get an instant-crash of the emulated machine... -any ideas?
<jaxxdrew> I have minitube downloaded and it says I need to update.  I am on 3.1 and the new one is 4.3.  How do I do this?
<Lofde> thanks skrewler  and tsimpson
<D34X> press download/go to the site jaxxdrew
<Roasted_> Question - I'm getting an error now and then on Ubuntu with my CIFS shares. It's as if Ubuntu loses track of them somehow, because I'll click on the link to them and it'll say no data available, please select another viewer, etc. The downside is, this directly effects my backups since it sometimes stalls out when a backup is happening. Is there a known bug with samba/CIFS in 11.04 or something?
<jaxxdrew> thanks d34x
<en1gma> im running a dual boot with win7 and ubuntu 11.04 and at the grub menu it lists the defaul OS to boot as the ubuntu....i want to change it so win7 is default but i have read that if i do a kernel update sometime in the future it changes it back to ubuntu as the default OS
<Lofde> haha skrewler  funny ill have to use that lmgtfy.com more hahaha
<Lofde> :)
<en1gma> can someone help me fix it so win7 is perm the default os to boot
<karthick87> No one has source file for ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Lofde> enlgma http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+windows+7+make+windows+default+boot
<GundamZ> hi guys! what happend with red eclipse?
<Untouchab1e> Hi.. I have a Fujitsu Li 1718 laptop here.. with an AR5001 wireless card.. I havent found any recent documentation on compatibility with Ubuntu, but its seemingly not working out of the box with 11.04.. any idea?
<Untouchab1e> ideas*
<en1gma> lofde you dont think i already read at google....you better go back and play on a console if you cant at least figure that out
<rooisto47> hi everyone
<Untouchab1e> Well, technically its a "ar5007eg".. but lspci reports it as a AR5001
<Lofde> haha i was just bored :) and didnt know about lmgtfy
<LetsGo67_> Hey my peeps!  How well does the X360 Wireless Receiver work in Ubuntu?
<tic^> !wifi | Untouchab1e
<ubottu> Untouchab1e: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<avalon_> where can i look to see why my computer crashed? like a log file or something?
<en1gma> :)
<newubuntist> hi i would like install Giza++ under ubuntu 11.04 is any one familiar with statistical machine translation??
<llutz_> en1gma: create a /etc/grub.d/40_custom   with the entries you need.
<rooisto47> can you help me set my "maxi power twl541p" wifi carde ? here is the output of the "lspci -k"
<rooisto47> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 43) 	Subsystem: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless
<usr13> avalon_: If it has been rebooted since, I doubt that you will find much, but there is syslog and messages (/var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages)  and dmesg
<en1gma> llutz_ when i install a new kernel it will rearrange the entries and move ubuntu back up top wont it?
<usr13> avalon_: less /var/log/shyslog
<rooisto47> I tried hard to make it work (using ndiswrapper) without result
<usr13> *syslog
<avalon_> ok thanks
<llutz_> en1gma: it doesn't do here
<en1gma> what
<newubuntist> g++ -Wall -W -Wno-deprecated -O3 -DNDEBUG -DWORDINDEX_WITH_4_BYTE -c Parameter.cpp -o optimized/Parameter.o this is the error mesage i had
<en1gma> it doesnt do it there?
<llutz_> en1gma: i always get the same grub-menu here, just with my 2 custom entries
<llutz_> en1gma: offcourse you have to disable os-prober
<usr13> en1gma: The new kernel becomes default.  But what is it you need to know exactly.
<en1gma> ok thanks man. could you paste your /etc/grub.d/40_custom on pastebin so i can look at it?
<llutz_> en1gma: mom
<en1gma> llutz_ just said that it does not become default
<en1gma> it stays perm
<llutz_> en1gma: http://pastebin.com/v8xDbQ3P
<smooki> hello guys
<Traintop> Fi Folks! -Is there a chance that there are some bugs around qemu in synaptic? -I cleanly installed qemu from there but cannot boot at least one "QEMU disk image" from their website; -but emulating an x86 with a live-iso works fine, only the arm, mips, ppc crash in qemu...
<tweepcat> hai, i am running lamp on an 11.04 desktop, and htaccess doesnt work
<smooki> I've just installed ubuntu, but what's the default user please ?
<tweepcat> does anyone know what do do?
<root> ...
<smooki> XD
<iceroot> tweepcat: posting usefull infos
<smooki> installed trough vmware, not sure what's wrong
<Guest31392> gdg
<Traintop> smooki: whoami
<llutz_> en1gma: disable /etc/grub.d/30_os_prober, set /etc/default/grub  GRUB-DEFAULT=   to the item you want
<Guest31392> say: @aefub
<smooki> Traintop : I can't log ...
<tweepcat> sorry, what, iceroot?
<debeug> hello somebody with hibernate problem with 10.04?
<llutz_> en1gma: thats what i did and it works
<en1gma> ok thanks
<Guest31392> pece
<iceroot> tweepcat: we cant help if the only info we get is "not working"
<iceroot> tweepcat: and i think its more of an apache problem #httpd
<Guest31392> www.facebook.com
<tweepcat> is iceroot a bot?
<Traintop> I remember setting a username during the install of ubuntu, perhaps try this one?
<Guest31392> www.musakachat.tk
<iceroot> Guest31392: stop it please
<Guest31392> fsg
<llutz_> en1gma: you could also disable /etc/grub.d/10_linux and add a 3rd entry to 40_custom to boot your ubuntu
<smooki> ok, I've installed ubuntu in a virtual machine, but is there a default account In ubuntu please ?
<compdoc> root account?
<debeug> root?
<debeug> :(
<compdoc> it asks for your name for a reason
<iceroot> smooki: the user you choose during install
<jrr> can anyone recommend a pciE sata controller card that "just works" with ubuntu?
<smooki> root or user
<smooki> hmm ok, I think vmware did it automatically
<iceroot> !hardware | jrr
<ubottu> jrr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<compdoc> when you install it asked your name
<smooki> I mays have mistypes the password ...
<compdoc> ooops
<smooki> ^^
<compdoc> thats whats nice about a VM - you can do it over and over until you get it right
<smooki> hooo maybe I'm with qwerty keyboard on log on terminal !! :D
<jrr> iceroot: thanks
<nimrod10> does anyone know what do I use to view  graphviz files ?
<jrr> I take that back; these links aren't useful
 * smooki finnaly logged on
<smooki> the old issue with azerty&qwerty
<smooki> how to I set my locale & keybaord to Fr-fr please ?
<Pici> nimrod10: It depends what format they're in, but you could do: dot -Tpng output.png input.dot
<Dr_Willis> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<smooki> so now please what's the default root password ?
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<smooki> the same as user I created ?
<Traintop> smooki: I remember that ubuntu-install asks for all these settings while install... :-)
<smooki> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> thats your SUDO password smooki
<smooki> yeah I know but
<Dr_Willis> smooki:  you dont directly log in as root
<Traintop> smooki: and root has no pw... :-)
<smooki> ok let's try
<smooki> just need sudo to change locale :P
<Traintop> anyone familiar with qemu and emulating arm-machines?
<nimrod10> Pici that command just spits a lot of ASCII funny chars
<Dr_Willis> system wide configuratioj.. yes sudo would be needed
<Jonta> I have a 2030 Typematrix keyboard. I'm learning both it, and the colemak-layout, which is built in to it (hotkey to activate). Ubu is set to norwegian layout, and generally it works well. But there are characters I can't find though, < and > specifically. Solutions? Software to generate a custom charactermap?
<Pici> nimrod10: Sorry, I missed an argument: dot -Tpng -o output.png input.dot
<nimrod10> Pici, thank you that has generated the PNG
<mattalexx> Does anyone know what is font is?: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_JSR8IC77Ub4/TGE5g7oddRI/AAAAAAAAA3c/xpOgQ-ecHik/s1600/121882-1.jpg
<koski> hi!
<KXTwo> how would you find the default super user/administrator on the system with uid and gid?
<MrNemus> can you mark a packet thats being read throught bridge-utils ?
<MrNemus> can you use iptables to mangle a packet thats not being routed but be sent through two pridgin interfaces so that it can be traffic shapped?
<llutz_> KXTwo: its root, uid/gid 0
<gthaci> hey guys, we're trying to livestream with a dv cam, using it as a web cam
<smooki> well I tried the local reconfigure, still only have the en ....
<gthaci> can't find help on forums
<smooki> :'(
<gthaci> topics are too old
<gthaci> and most of softwares are out of date
<maximilian> hello
<KXTwo> I need to find the administrator
<DirtyDawg> he is over there ---->
<llutz_> DirtyDawg: nope, he just left
<DirtyDawg> :(
<llutz_> KXTwo: getent group admin
<maximilian> ubuntu, opensuse or backtrack?
<dscassel> smooki: You shouldn't need to re-install to configure your locale, but for future reference, Ubuntu France builds an Ubuntu install pre-configured for the French locale. http://ubuntu-fr.org/
<szal> maximilian: your decision
<llutz_> maximilian: this is ubuntu-support only
<maximilian> ima nooblet
<smooki> ok dscassel
<smooki> but now ...
<Dr_Willis> gthaci:  theres askubuntu.com now a days also
<KXTwo> that did nothing
<KXTwo> nvm I give up
<KXTwo> computer nerds dont know how to dumb things down for people i swear
<Dr_Willis> but then people just get dumber and dumber..
 * Dr_Willis missed the original problem.
<llutz_> KXTwo: people don't know how to ask smart questions :)
<mattalexx> Does anyone know what is font is?: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_JSR8IC77Ub4/TGE5g7oddRI/AAAAAAAAA3c/xpOgQ-ecHik/s1600/121882-1.jpg
<szal> mattalexx: http://new.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/
<KXTwo> typical flawed logic trying to reflect the issued back on the person asking the question
<KXTwo> love it lol
 * Dr_Willis still hasent seen the original problem.
<llutz_> KXTwo: what about rephrasing your question if you're really interested in an answer?
<KXTwo> I already figured it out now
<vooze> was it just root?
<Dr_Willis> so do we still send you the bill...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<KXTwo> I was just making the statement that I usually have difficulties in here as people dont like to simplify things but instead try and show off their knowledge lol
<Paul1111> Running into a prob with 11.04 and Drivers, someone else posted this comment (no response so far) "Ubuntu 11.4 does not offer me my driver under "Additional Drivers" like normal?" I have the save problem, any ideas ?
<szal> Paul1111: what driver?
<vooze> KXTwo: ehm.. not really true.. i just stated using ubuntu like 2 months ago, and i've gotten lot of help here..
<KXTwo> vooze, wants a cookies?
<gthaci> Dr_Willis: i need a fast response
<Paul1111> Well, following steps to get my dvd to play, the next step was to make sure the drivers were installed, newbie
<mcl0vin> to excute a .jar file i have to ./file name and i have to be in the same <dir> how can i add the path to the dir so i don't have to do it every time please
<szal> KXTwo: your question was what UID and GID of the superuser are, you got the answer, what's wrong w/ that?
<mcl0vin> PATH=
<phlo> is there a driver for onboard intel video card, i have an Asus k52f notebook with intel video card
<Dr_Willis> gthaci:  askubuntu.com seems tobe rather quick - it depends on teh issue of course
<Dr_Willis> mcl0vin:  like java -jar /path/to/whatever.jar
<Dr_Willis> mcl0vin:  ive never noticed you could do ./whatever.jar befor and have it work
<Dr_Willis> mcl0vin:  you could make an alias, or script to launch the jar also
<prashant_123456> hello all
<KXTwo> scroll up, that was not my question :)
<llutz_>  17:14 < KXTwo> how would you find the default super user/administrator on the system with uid and gid?
<Pici> KXTwo: On Ubuntu the default user who can use sudo is in the admin group.
<llutz_> KXTwo:  which you get with: getent group admin
<sierra> how do I adjust my screen brightness?
<szal> sierra: see the manual of your screen
<sierra> where is that?
<Paul1111> No drivers showing up at all ,
<mbeierl> I've got a Lucid 64b system that keeps randomly hanging.  I think it might be overheat, but I can't seem to find a temperature package that works on it.  lmsensors doesn't exist and wmsensors can't access proc/sysfs file
<szal> sierra: how do we know where you put it? ;)
<obengdako> sierra simply open gnome power manager or use pkexec to run gnome-backlight-helper --set-brightness in on phone so pardon my commands and lag
<andycc> mbeierl, it's "lm-sensors" and not "lmsensors"
<sierra> thanks
<Paul1111> Any ideas on why there may be no drivers showing up at all in the additional drivers section of ubuntu 11.4
<DemoOn> how can i make ssh keys to work on localhost?(for testing purposes)
<Dr_Willis> Paul1111:  i had tht happen befor. I did a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' (from console if needed) and it updated some things. then my card showed up
<gamerx> Hey, i cant seem to download using the AU mirror, anyone else having issues?
<Paul1111> Thank You, I will try that ...................!!
<gamerx> Sorry: through the AU repoisitor mirror
<llutz_> DemoOn: "ssh-copy-id localhost" or "cat .ssh/id_rsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys"
<bapa> Can anyone reproduce this crash on a freshly-installed copy of Seamonkey on Natty? Going to [Tools->IRC Chat] results in a buffer overflow, at least for me.
<DemoOn> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<ActionParsnip> bapa: are you fully updated?
<gamerx> tried restarting
<gamerx> still not able to download packages using apt-get
<deathknight> has anyone used rl8187 effectively in lucid?
<bapa> ActionParsnip: Yup. Wouldn't be asking if anyone could reproduce the issue if I wasn't fully-updated first :)
<ActionParsnip> bapa: I assume nothing
<ActionParsnip> bapa: try creating a new user and try as that
 * bapa on the other mitten, assumes _everything_
<deathknight> !rtl8187
<MaximumResults> I have a weird issue.  When I log in with my user account, every window opens with no title bar.  All of them open at the top left corner, and all seem to have the focus (simultaneously)
<MaximumResults> I think something in my user X11 configuration is whacked.  But I'm not sure what, or where it is.
<MaximumResults> Other user logins work properly on this computer.
<bapa> ActionParsnip: I don't think that would necessarily make a difference, as SeaMonkey does not have any profile data yet. Though, thanks for the input however.
<MaximumResults> Any ideas?
<gamerx> I cant download any packages using apt-get, it jsut sits on "Waiting for headers" and then times out
<szal> gamerx: tried switching mirrors?
<gamerx> szal, i dont know how when using apt-get?
<biggestchops> evening everybody. i hope someone can help. i have been running ubuntu 10.04 lts, and had to install fedora for work. not thinking properly, i let it install grub legacy in the MBR, so now when i try at select ubuntu i get an error 13.
<ActionParsnip> MaximumResults: if you hold alt and drag them down, are they ok?
<ActionParsnip> bapa: worth a shot
<fritsie> hello world
<MaximumResults> Alt-drag doesn't do anything (that I can see).  Also, my mouse cursor is a "X"
<czekoon> hi
<sandwiches> How can I figure out which package supplies a file called package.pot, is there a way?
<ActionParsnip> MaximumResults: does ALT+F2 bring a run dialogue up?
<TecnicoDPC> hello ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !grub-legacy
<gwallace42> I have an issue with my machine not booting up. I get to "Checking Battery Power" during the startup, and then nothing.  I can switch to another term and loging, but I am still not able to get X up and running.  I run startx, and get a black screen with a mouse.
<Dr_Willis> sandwiches:  theres apt-file and thebot here
<ActionParsnip> sandwiches: dpkg -S package.pot
<Dr_Willis> !find package.pot
<ubottu> Package/file package.pot does not exist in natty
<BluesKaj> !grub | biggestchops
<ubottu> biggestchops: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<biggestchops> thank you bot
<gamerx> How do i switch repositories for apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> gamerx:  there used to be some find fastest repo tool.. but its been ages since ive used that
<Kindari> Hey guys, I was playing a game called SpaceChem, it crashed but the window is still open. Having trouble locating its process name in top to kill it.
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if the feture is in the  software center tool now.
<gamerx> i know, i found that on google, but i cant connect to my selected repo to downn load it
<gamerx> Im using CLI-only ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Kindari:  try  the 'xkill' command from a terminal. THEN click only in the window tokill.
<deathknight> is there a way to rollback drivers to previous distro's?
<Dr_Willis> gamerx:  what server are you using now on your sources.list?
<ActionParsnip> gamerx: could add apt-fast  its super fast at downloading apps :)
<Dr_Willis> deathknight:  not really.
<Kindari> Dr_Willis: that is awesome worked perfectly, didnt know that program existed. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Kindari:  its OLD-skool.. Be VERY carefull withit. :) missclick on the desktop. and you could get logged out
<deathknight> Dr_Willis, so what do we do if the device used to work in previous version but not in current?
<gamerx> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted
<gamerx> etc
<Dr_Willis> deathknight:  file a bug report for starters..  well first thing is Search for a bug report.
<Dr_Willis> gamerx:  remove the 'au.' at the front perhaps..
<ouyes> is there any battery management software to set the charge limit, for example, under 96% charge, else do not charge the battery
<ActionParsnip> gamerx: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tldm217/tahutek.net; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install apt-fast
<biggestchops> ouyes: you can sometimes do it in bios
<czekoon> what u guys think about unity ?
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  not that ive ever seen/heard of. I recall seeing that asked here once befor.  Youmay want to check on the forums, or the askubuntu.com site. I was thinking it was a bios setting also
<ActionParsnip> czekoon: it's ok]
<Dr_Willis> theres alternatives if you dont like it. :)
<biggestchops> ouyes: at least in my samsung netbook you can, i was just looking at it this afternoon
<riktking> whats the off topic channel
<ActionParsnip> !ot | riktking
<ubottu> riktking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ouyes> biggestchops, Dr_Willis bios? where, I don't think so
<riktking> cheers ActionParsnip
<czekoon> i like it was suprised that so mamy complained about it
<Dr_Willis> jemand:  theres no need to msg me.. i rarely see priv messages
<biggestchops> czekoon; have you tried gnome3?
<czekoon> nope
<riktking> is there a way to get info about my systems bios from the command line? like lspci/lsusb?
<gamerx> THANKYOU
<ActionParsnip> riktking: look into dmidecode
<gamerx> :)
<jemand> Dr_Willis,  now you saw it does this mean no support? even though you know the answer
<gamerx> au mirror must be down or something
<Dr_Willis> jemand:  i just set grub2 to default to windows if i need.. and let it display grub for a few moments
<biggestchops> ouyes yeah, there was a smart charging option in my bios, that let you limit charging to whatever to preserve battery... something
<ActionParsnip> gamerx: its saweeeeet
<Dr_Willis> jemand:  i dont hide grub.. ever...
<riktking> ActionParsnip, do i do lsdmiecode
<czekoon> i have kde but dont like it
<biggestchops> czekoon: i'm trying it out now, am liking it more than i thought
<biggestchops> fedora15 beta
<ActionParsnip> riktking: sudo dmidecode --type bios
<huitailang> riktking: just run 'dmidecode'
<jemand> Dr_Willis,  yesterday some boy here called immsys told me he just hammers on one button and can switch to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> czekoon:  you can customize kde a great deal.:) then theres Lubuntu for somthing very simple.
<ouyes> biggestchops, Dr_Willis I just get a thinkpad x201, the bios never have a thing talking about battery charging, but lenovo do have a  battery management software to set the charge limite, but it is for MS windows, you know the first thing I get the lap is installing ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> huitailang: dmidecode needs sudo, so on it's own won't work
<riktking> huitailang, ActionParsnip figured it would need sudo, nice info in there
<Dr_Willis> jemand:  no idea. I normally set my pc to boot one os per hd. if i want to not see grub - i set pc to boot the windows hd first.
 * ActionParsnip thiks apt-fast should be default :)
<mohadila> hye allz
<mbeierl> Ah.  once again.  hard lock up on the lucid 64bit computer.  temps all check out ok, and so does the memory.  anyone have suggestions?  When I submit a large print job to the computer, it locks up hard
<mohadila> greetings from malaysia
<Rich_> Hi guys, this is Rich and i am looking for some help.
<jemand> Dr_Willis,  how do u do that
<MaximumResults> I was just on, reporting no window title bars, "X" for mouse cursor, other issues.
<mohadila> hye rich
<MaximumResults> I just discovered a strange "workaround."
<mohadila> what up...
<jemand> about the bios? Dr_Willis  Ive installed it about Wubi and the Windows loader appears instead of grub , but the thing with setting the hd first is actually the thig i wanted
<Rich_> hi mohadila :)
<Rich_> I am still new to Linux and i am trying to do some network programming on Ubuntu 10.1
<Rich_> 10.10
<mohadila> oooo i see
<MaximumResults> If I log in first on one of the user accounts that still works, then do a "switch user" to the account with the issue, then I get proper window titles and proper operation.
<biggestchops> ouyes: this might help: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi
<Rich_> its a simple system issue, but its stopping me doing my prog
<Rich_> i am trying to leverage the "Checksum.h" header file, so i can use the TCP Checksum functions defined within it.
<MaximumResults>   Something whacked a configuration option on my "usual" user account.
<MaximumResults> Where are the per user X11 configuration options stored?
<Dr_Willis> MaximumResults:  theres some screen settings in their home dir.. but not sure whta other X11 configs a user even has controll of.
<Rich_> But the checksum.h is not in my /usr/include.
<Dr_Willis> MaximumResults:  the webupd8 site had some commands to
<Rich_> its in /usr/src/linux-header<version>/include.
<Dr_Willis> MaximumResults:  the webupd8 site had some commands to  repair/reset gnome/compiz/unity settings if they break.
<KXTwo> ok so what does it mean if getent group admin returns nothing?
<KXTwo> there has to be a super user/admin doesnt there?
<MaximumResults> What is webupd8?
<TheRedOctober> Rich_: Did you try making a link as a rough work-around?
<Dr_Willis> issent the proper term the 'root' user? :)
<Dr_Willis> MaximumResults:  a ubuntu/linux blog site
<Rich_> Anyone know how to take a header from /usr/src/linux-header-<version>/include over to /usr/include?
<Pici> KXTwo: Is this on Ubuntu?
<Rich_> TheRedOctober, yeah i did actually.
<KXTwo> its a unix based system
<Rich_> I am new to linux (Ubuntu), and have read tons of stuff.
<llutz_> omg
<Dr_Willis> linux is not identical to Unix.
<Pici> KXTwo: This channel is for Ubuntu support ONLY.
<Rich_> But still stuck :(
<newubuntist> H
<MaximumResults> I just went in with it working (through switch user)
<MaximumResults> and reset (changed) some of my appearance and window manager settings
<lalit> lalit
<KXTwo> oh here we go again
<compdoc> Dr_Willis, wot?!!
<ActionParsnip> MaximumResults: are there bugs reported?
<MaximumResults> I'm going to log all the way out and see if maybe something there was whacked and changing it fixed it.
<KXTwo> ok its ubuntu
<Pici> KXTwo: We don't support other distros here. Period.
<KXTwo> I didnt say it wasnt ubuntu
<multipass> whats the command to open up another instance of firefox?
<KXTwo> I just said its a unix based system
<KXTwo> which ubuntu is
<KXTwo> ive never actually checked
<FloodBot1> KXTwo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> KXTwo: Stop fooling around.
<KXTwo> but just did
<MaximumResults> I saw some reference to this issue on earlier versions. I'm xubuntu 11.04 right now.
<Rich_> TheRedOctober do you know much about including headers from the Kernel Source Headers?
<MaximumResults> with xubuntu-desktop, not the standard gnome desktop.
<alesan> hi, is there a way to install latest ubuntu, but keep the interface of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<MaximumResults> I'll check back in a minute or three. Let me see if reseting some of my options helped.
<KXTwo> and its ubuntu, NOW back to the freaking question at hand.  If getent group admin returns nothing, what does that mean?  Is it possible to have no super user in a group?
<TheRedOctober> Rich_: I'm do most of my systems stuff like that in python, it handles it all for me:)
<Rich_> The one i want is in there (checksum.h), but its not in my other store (/usr/include).
<Pici> KXTwo: What does uname -a report?
<mbeierl> Once again - hard lock up on the lucid 64bit computer.  temps all check out ok, and so does the memory.  anyone have suggestions?  When I submit a large print job to the computer, it locks up hard
<Rich_> TheRedOctober yeah, this is the 1st time its been very difficult, the other issues were a learning curve.
<soapie> mbeierl: stop submitting print jobs :p
<KXTwo> that its ubuntu :)
<llutz_>  .. take your fish and troll away <°))))><
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  last lock ups i had was due to hard drive failure.. checkdmesg output?
<Pici> KXTwo: I think we're finished here.
<mbeierl> soapie: yep...
<KXTwo> 2.6.35 if you want to keep being anal
<alesan> is it possible to install the old user interface on the latest ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !classic | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<KXTwo> Pici, i was done with your elitist attitude 10 minutes ago
<Rich_> TheRedOctober Have you done much programming with Packets on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  the classic is not identical to the old gnome however.
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  but its close.
<alesan> Dr_Willis, do you know if this option will be available also in the next LTS version?
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: there is no dmesg as the OS is locked hard and cannot persist dmesg across reboots.  also there is nothing in /var/log/messages or any other log to indicate any faults at all :(
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  from what ive read.. next releae.. will be Unity only.
<TheRedOctober> Rich_: have you tried asking #linux? #ubuntu is more for complaints about unity these days.  I haven't spent time on the lower region of the tcp/ip stack in a decade.
<alesan> Dr_Willis, I hope my mom, that learned the Gnome interface during the last 4 years, will find it similar enough
<soapie> mbeierl: you can't ssh in from another machine? It's totally borked?
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  you could ssh in, and have a app tailing the dmesg output to screen to see if you can fiure out anything. (Not a great way to do it.. but a way)
<MaximumResults> I'm back.   No luck.   Still no window title bars, "X" for cursor, generally broken window manager behaviour when I log directly in with my main account.
<Rich_> TheRedOctober No, actually im new to IRC as well ;
<mbeierl> correct, no ping, no network, no sysreq-reisub, nothing
<mbeierl> locked hard
<Rich_> :)
<KXTwo> haha aww do you feel better lol homo :)
<KXTwo> go get laid you nerd
<Dr_Willis> MaximumResults:   You could totally reset all the users settings.
<alesan> Dr_Willis, I think I will stick with LTS 10.04 then, and when it goes out of support, look for a different distribution :(
<TheRedOctober> Rich_: Try another place, even #Debian would be better.  Best of luck, wish I could help.
<MaximumResults> Dr_Willis, is there a quick way to do that?
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  gnome3 will also be replaceing the old gnome by then.. so whatver.
<Rich_> TheRedOctober Never knew about #linux i may try that next (This is quite busy lol)...... Thx man!!!
<Dr_Willis> MaximumResults:  move everhting in your  home dir to some newlymade dir.. is one hardcore way. :)
<alesan> I thought Ubuntu was using gnome 3 in the latest release...
<MaximumResults> Right now, I have "real work" to do.  I think I'm going with my workaround for the moment. I just log in with my other "testing" account first and switch users from there, When I do that it seems to work correctly
<Dr_Willis> Rich_:  its a slow day actually
<alesan> Dr_Willis, are you saying gnome 3 is a different thing than unity?
<maco> alesan: yes
<alesan> incredible
<MaximumResults> Dr_Willis, Yeah, I might create a new user, and then move everything (data, not settings) from one user to the other.
<Dr_Willis> MaximumResults:  i mentiioned the webupd8 site having some commands to try
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  gnome3 is not unity.
<maco> alesan: gnome 3 was released late enough in natty's cycle to not be included
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  they have similer looks.
<awfjq> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   awfjq pascalaldo Gwar gepatino a111 matrixa1 Simath SimonP86 sgrover sphenxes01 MaximumResults ogra_ mal10c rootuser23 myjaponica_ czervika kubanc sattu94 Ericounet goshawk p1cass0 tiagoscd A
<awfjq> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   rogst_ ssfdre38 jemand bl4ckcomb` Rich_ Maratich blueghost DrShoggoth dyess002 sandwiches Cibort martiner5 philipballew Daniel0108 Justice_form Shaun stbain Milossh deathknight trism infobit 
<awfjq> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   benkevan aagaard Scunizi McPeter_ dkim1987 soheil fgump old81 chiluk jon8 avalon_ cloud9 bipo v_v Murphant Fretta lighta iggy19 gthaci ckrailo teknowill koski mattalexx mterry AlertEye MrNemu
<MaximumResults> OK. I'll check that.  Is that http://webupd8.com/  ?
<Rich_> Dr_Willis Wow really!! Im tired already which doesnt help reading all these lines :)
<maco> alesan: GNOME Shell and Unity are two different desktop shells
<alesan> maco, :(
<maco> alesan: GNOME Shell is part of GNOME 3. Unity can work with the rest of GNOME 3 apps, but i don't think they've been packaged yet
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis,  soapie: sorry - posted quickly without nick.  Just in case: the machine is totally locked up, not just the ui.  no network, no sysreq, nothing.
<Dr_Willis> the UNDERlaying stuff (not to get techincal) is the same for gnome3 an unity :) i guess ya can say..
<deathknight> idiots..
<MaximumResults> Dr_Willis,  where is webupd8?    What's the url for their blog?
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  bummer.  I was having similer issues.. due to HD failing. saw it mentioned in dmesg output.
<quant> hello, there is no global menu in pidgin and I need to mute the sounds, can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> MaximumResults:  i just type webupd8 and its first google hit. :) see my links at http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<Jonta> I have a 2030 Typematrix keyboard. I'm learning both it, and the colemak-layout, which is built in to it (hotkey to activate). Ubu is set to norwegian layout, and generally it works well. But there are characters I can't find though, < and > specifically. Solutions? Software to generate a custom charactermap?
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: there's no tail -f for dmesg is there?
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  i think you can tail -f /var/log/messages or some similer file.
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  i think theres some othe ways to do it also. but its been a whild.
<MaximumResults> Got it.   Google got me there.  It's http://www.webupd8.org/  not http://www.webupd8.com/
<trism> mbeierl: tail -f /var/log/kern.log;
<llutz_> mbeierl: tailf /var/log/dmesg
<Dr_Willis> I recall using some 'colortail' command years ago to get nice colorized dmesg/log output :)
<Dr_Willis> !info colortail
<ubottu> colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (natty), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<TheRedOctober> I just looked up a 2030 typematrix...scary looking keyboard!  I'll stick with das keyboard.
<trism> /var/log/dmesg actually only includes the boot log, so tail -f probably won't help there (at least on my systems)
<mbeierl> thanks all... giving that a shot...
<Dr_Willis> i like my G15 keyboard. :) i even have the lcd on it working in Linux good now a days.
<quant> any solutions for the missing global menu (and therefore missing main menu in general) for pidgin? please
<llutz_> trism: right you are, my bad
<Dr_Willis> quant:  theres a way to turn off the global menu on a per app basis
<Dr_Willis> quant:   i saw it at www.webupd8.org once
<chipgeri> no unity sidebar and menubar after disabling desktop w+all on ccsm..how+ to get unity back?
<quant> Dr_Willis, ok, ty
<TheRedOctober> tsim: isnt /var/log/dmesg like dmesg before it goes multiuser?
<dmz> howdy y'all, i just upgraded to natty and now my nvidia-x keeps crashing - i get xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call and it kills X then goes back to gdm logon; google isn't very helpful...anyoen else seen this before?
<Dr_Willis> chipgeri:   www.webupd8.org has some commands/tips on resetting compiz/gnome/unity
<TheRedOctober> dmz: what drivers are you using?
<trism> TheRedOctober: I believe you are correct
<Dr_Willis> I cant find my bookmark to it. :(
<dmz> nvidia-current
<dmz> TheRedOctoboer, 270.41.06-0ubuntu1
<D34X> what the hell is up with the spam bot checks?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<Dr_Willis> D34X:  spammers are at it again.. so they send in the bots.
<D34X> ah
<Jonta> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html | See also !Shortcuts
<D34X> I used to have a botting program
<D34X> never learned how to use it though
<Jonta> !Shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://goo.gl/Pwxq1
<Dr_Willis> D34X:  thats proberly a good thing.
<dmz> wow even a remote ssh connection tunneling X will cause same X crash
<D34X> lul
<dmz> and it's not happening on my laptop so i'm pretty sure it's something in the nvidia drivers :(
<MonkeyDust> lul?
<D34X> it's funny MonkeyDust
<D34X> Try a driver test
<danger89> How is the ATI HD Mobility Radeon 5430 support in Ubuntu 11.04?
<WackyLuckyDuck> alright... I was upgrading to natty from 10 remotely... and my network connection got interrupted...
<WackyLuckyDuck> first question... is the upgrade still running?
<Dr_Willis> WackyLuckyDuck:  were you using screen?
<Dr_Willis> WackyLuckyDuck:  remote as in ssh?
<WackyLuckyDuck> and if so... how can I attach to it again so I can see what's going on?
<WackyLuckyDuck> yeah...
<WackyLuckyDuck> ssh.
<danger89> WackyLuckyDuck: via screen?
<Dr_Willis> you should have beenusing sssh and screen
<WackyLuckyDuck> you mean like x?
<danger89> exactly
<rt6765> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   rt6765 Calinou RobinJ WackyLuckyDuck eitch0000 Cyc ScorpiusLetalis krckor ThinkT510 AlertEye dmz pfifo D34X donald_ chipgeri intlkleinblue RaNa ouyes andrejpan mark7845 CyrusB_1 pascalaldo Gwar gepatino a111 matri
<WackyLuckyDuck> no, no x.
<Dr_Willis> screen is not X.
<Dr_Willis> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu7 (natty), package size 571 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<WackyLuckyDuck> let me see...
<D34X> I'm going to guess RT is a bot?
<Dr_Willis> WackyLuckyDuck:  ssh in, see if the updater is still running i guess.
<WackyLuckyDuck> yeah... I'm connected again.
<Dr_Willis> WackyLuckyDuck:  but youmight be needing to get to the machine in person soon.
<WackyLuckyDuck> hmmm... it's too far away...
<WackyLuckyDuck> dang it.
<Dr_Willis> even if you were using screen, it may fail/disconnect. so its not a great idea to update remotely
<danger89> WackyLuckyDuck: yea it's a command so there will be screated a new virtual terminal. SO if the connection drops you will be always able to attach to the virtual terminal (screen)...
<WackyLuckyDuck> I tried running do-release-upgrade again.
<WackyLuckyDuck> oh...
<WackyLuckyDuck> I've never used that.
<hmuller> What creates the entries in /etc/fstab during installation?
<Dr_Willis> WackyLuckyDuck:  and definatly learn touse screen :) it goes along with ssh like peanut-butter and Jelly. :)
<WackyLuckyDuck> lesson learned.
<WackyLuckyDuck> very nice.
<WackyLuckyDuck> I will read up on it.
<WackyLuckyDuck> thanks for that info.
<danger89> WackyLuckyDuck: np gl
<Dr_Willis> theres also tmux and boybu
<D34X> wtf would you even do with a bot?
<Dr_Willis> which are similer.
<danger89> Dr_Willis: screen is mostly used?
<Dr_Willis> danger89:  its the most common.
<danger89> yea ok
<Dr_Willis> danger89:  and byobu (sp?) is a ubuntu tweaked screen.
<Dr_Willis> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2+squeeze1 (natty), package size 178 kB, installed size 460 kB
<Dr_Willis> tmux is an alternative.
<danger89> ok nice
<Dr_Willis> I recall some other similer apps in the past. but cant recall their names.
<Dr_Willis> !info twin
<ubottu> Package twin does not exist in natty
<nancho> Hi. I cannot install xbmc on ubuntu 11.04. why ?
<nancho> I tried to do as here http://webtablab.com/linux/ubuntu-11-04-tweaks-tips-tricks/
<Dr_Willis> nancho:  it works here. I just enabled the right repo and installed it.
<Dr_Willis> nancho:  not sure which repo. :)
<danger89> Anyway can somebody tell me if Ubuntu supports ATI HD Mobility Radeon chips like the Mobility Radeon 5430, please?
<ThinkT510> !ati | danger89
<ubottu> danger89: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nancho> Dr_Willis when I install with the reppository, there's an error the terminal displays en error
<danger89> ThinkT510:  yes I know https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Cyc> Can anyone help me get 5.1 sound working in Ubuntu 11.04 please? I have a Dell M1530 under sound preferences > hardware > there aren't any 5.1 profiles only 4.0.
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, multiverse repos
<Asad2005> How can i tell if someone is trying to gain access to my computer from the log files. Only these from outside my LAN
<danger89> but they don't say a thing about HD Mobility
<mattalexx> When you use nautilus to connect to a samba share, where on the filesystem is that mountpoint?
<hmuller> Can anyone tell me what creates the entries in /etc/fstab during installation?
<Dr_Willis> !info logwatch | Asad2005
<ubottu> Asad2005: logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.6.cvs20090906-1ubuntu4 (natty), package size 386 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<ThinkT510> danger89: if the regular one works then the mobility ones should too
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  monitor yoru ssh ports mainly.
<mastroDani> how does ubuntu set the default GDM keyboard layout? I don't see it in xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> xorg.conf dosent even need to exist in most cases. X auto configures.
<Dr_Willis> No idea where gdm gets its keyboard layout however.. could be a gdm config.
<eliezer> how do i get rid of the grub screen at start up,i just want the regular ubuntu purple screen at boot and no waiting
<mastroDani> Dr_Willis, the question is valid anyway... how do Ubuntu set the default keyboard layout?
<Dr_Willis> eliezer:  you want grub to hide by default then.
<danger89> ThinkT510: thx
<Dr_Willis> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html | See also !Shortcuts
<ThinkT510> danger89: no worries
<D34X> anyone know if ubuntu can be booted on an xbox?
<eliezer> Dr_Willis, yes
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | eliezer
<ubottu> eliezer: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_Willis> eliezer:   You edit the right settings in /etc/default/grub  and rerun update-grub
<danger89> D34X: Xbox or Xbox 360?
<D34X> Xbox.  Yo know, the one you could drop on a cat and give your carpet a new color.
<mastroDani> Dr_Willis, apparently that link is broken, and anyway I don't think it's the reply I'm looking for.. actually I want to know how it do it _under_the_hood_
<BluesKaj> mattalexx, smbfs service mountpoint
<mjolnir> hey guys, looking to resize my / and im on kde so i need qtparted. except i cant find the live cd??? anyone got ideas?
<Dr_Willis> mjathree:  you can install gparted or qtparted from the package manager while using a live cd. it will isntall to 'ram'
<Dr_Willis> mjathree:  thers also gparted specific live cds you can use.
<mattalexx> BluesKaj, Is that a command? It's not working
<BluesKaj> mjolnir, burn gparted
<seidos> Dr_Willis: i think you sent that to the wrong guy
<mjolnir> blueskaj i thought it only works with gnomes>
<Dr_Willis> proberly - this irc clients nick completion is brain dead.
<BluesKaj> mattalexx, no that's the mountpoint , I beleive it's in a tmp file , but i can't be sure
<seidos> probably*
<Dr_Willis> seidos:  ask me if i care. :)
<seidos> Dr_Willis: no worries broham
<BluesKaj> mjolnir, gparted live cd , it works as a partitioner from your cdrom
<Dr_Willis> gparted live cd - is a 'must'have in a pc toolbox.
<Dr_Willis> theres also the 'system rescue' live cd. thats worth getting.
<mjolnir> blueskaj, dr_willis yes but isnt gparted just for gnome? i have kde so i thought qtparted...
<BluesKaj> !system rescue
<Dr_Willis> mjolnir:  theres no law saying you cant run gnome apps in kde or visa versa
<Dr_Willis> gparted is  a 'gtk' app i belive.
<Dr_Willis> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 487 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<Dr_Willis> not sure how much gnome it will pull in.
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install gparted     and see what it wants to install
<Logan_> !disks | mjolnir
<ubottu> mjolnir: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<BluesKaj> mjolnir, it doesn't matter what the desktop or OS is,  gparted works on windows ntfs as well
<dmz> argh, is there a better version of nvidia driver i should use?
<dmz> my desktop is totally unusable :(
<Logan_> mjolnir: sudo apt-get install partitionmanager
<Logan_> mjolnir: that's essentially the Kubuntu version of Gparted
<BluesKaj> dmz, did you install the recommended driver in admin/additional drivers
<BluesKaj> Logan_, it's no point trying resize partitions that are mounted, it can't be done
<markskilbeck> Hi, all. How can I determine what OpenGL version I'm running, or, indeed, that my hardware supports it?
<gianni> hello
<Guest82227> hello
<smooki> ok I got the KDE in azerty, but not its login form ...
<smooki> :/
<dmz> BluesKaj, i have driver 270.29, so it seems to be the latest
<quick-> hoe do i  login ?
<quick-> how do i  login ?
<BluesKaj> dmz ok, which card ?
<BluesKaj> quick-, login where ?
<dmz> BluesKaj, GeForce 9800GT
<quick-> i have a registered nick so login here in irc  to validate my nick
<Dr_Willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Dr_Willis> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<BluesKaj> dmz, Unity, Gnome classic or ?
<seph_> anybody know a channel of Web Programming here?
<markskilbeck> seph_: #web
<seph_> thanks a lot =)
<markskilbeck> word
<dmz> is there any way to roll back from a natty? guess it's just not ready
<markskilbeck> dmz: what's wrong with it?
<dmz> markskilebeck i open some windows & get: xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call, then X dies & goes back to gdm
<quick-> seph_:  let me know if  you get to know
<stbain> dmz, I switched to Ubuntu Classic (no effects) and I am much happier now
<markskilbeck> stbain: amen
<Asad2005> ubottu: I have installed logwatch as suggested and set it up to send me mail locally and when i ran logwatch it did send me the mail but will it run by default say daily or do i have to add a cron
<ubottu> Asad2005: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<peter____> hi
<thegoodcushion> Hi everyone.  I have a realtek RTL8168 NIC.  I've installed a proprietary driver for it.  Hardware Drivers says it's activated but not currently in use.  How do I 'use' the NIC?
<D0minat0r> i made a real secure server, forwarding thru my server works perfect, but thats the only thing. cant get to the server form internal or external net :D
<BluesKaj> dmz, or what i's worth I had probs with Unity on the same driver with nvidia 8400gs ...it's not the driver it 's the desktop IMO
<peter____> im trying to make usb startup for ub 11.04 does dd works?
<dmz> stbain in both classic & non, both use the same nvidia driver and both use glx
<sburwood1> Is there something out there in the Ubuntu domaine somewhere to "record" noise levels?  (to find out how many decibels there are in an environment?
<stbain> dmz, try it with the "no effects"
<dmz> BluesKaj i tried classic & ubuntu desktop and both had the same issues
<dmz> worth a try
<sburwood1> )
<seph_> guys i cant get in #web do i need to be registed?
<dmz> what's easest way to disable all effects
<Asad2005> ubottu: ok i will wait tell next day and see if it send the mail. Thanks a lot
<ubottu> Asad2005: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stbain> dmz, on mine it was one of the session choices "Ubuntu Classic (no effects)"
<peter____> or u can install unity-2d
<sburwood1> seph_: I just tried to go to #web.  It said that I needed to be identified
<Pici> !register | sburwood1
<ubottu> sburwood1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BluesKaj> dmz, I have since switched to KDE ...which I've preferred all along , but I thought i'd try 11.04 with Unity to see what the fuss was all about ...nice to look at but it didn't work for my setup
<dmz> ugh, so annoying i had great effects in the last ubuntu
<peter____> guys anyone familiar with dd command??
<sburwood1> ubottu, I was answering seph_
<ubottu> sburwood1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> BluesKaj: it needs some work, no doubt about that
<dmz> ok let me try
<sburwood1> Anyone wanna help me to detect decibel levels???
<WackyLuckyDuck> screen is good... thanks again guys...
<intlkleinblue> ubottu is a damn near intelligent bot then. I for one welcome our new IRC bot overlords.
<ubottu> intlkleinblue: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> peter____:  dd has 1000's of docs/guides/examples online.. what are you wanting to do with it
<Atlantic777> Hi! I'm trying to install shotwell 0.8+ on Lucid but without success for now. I've added yorba's and felxio-something's too. No help.
<Atlantic777> Any idea? Btw, is there any other app for image collections with video support?
<KM0201> Atlantic777: picasa maybe?
<thegoodcushion> sburwood1: I doubt you'll get anything here
<Atlantic777> KM0201: picasa doesn't play videos on GNU/Linux AFAIK.
<thegoodcushion> sburwood1: it's a hardware problem
<houms> i am trying to install xchat and remove xchat-gnome as it does not seem to be working properly
<vacho> how to I execute a .sh file?
<Dr_Willis> vacho:  chmod +x foo.sh   ./foo.sh
<KM0201> Atlantic777: ok... what version of shotwell do you have, and you're trying to install .8?
<Dr_Willis> vacho:  or sh foo.sh
<houms> but when i try to install xchat it complains about libperl5.10 > not being installable
<dmz> ok so disabling effects didn't clear it up
<houms> from what i can tell libperl5.12 is already installed
<houms> what gives?
<Atlantic777> KM0201: current version is 0.7.2 from yorba's ppa, and I'm looking for 0.8 or 0.9.
<dmz> X just dies & drops me out; i'm going to try another driver version
<peter____> Dr_Willis: im trying to make startup disk for UB11.04 but result of dd if of , makes some corrupted (or strange looking) folders and files on my usb stick
<sburwood1> thegoodcushion: What I'm looking for is a program that I can install on the computer - connect a microphone and get feedback on the decibel levels
<Atlantic777> KM0201: 0.8 should have video support too.
<thegoodcushion> yeah I know that's what you're looking for.  I don't think a normal mic can be used like that
<thegoodcushion> I've worked in TV for 15 years
<Atlantic777> KM0201: btw, I can install it from source, but...
<Dr_Willis> peter____:  lets clarify somting.. are you trying to 'dd' the iso file to a usb stick?
<peter____> yes
<thegoodcushion> peter____: I reckon you shouldn't do that
<Dr_Willis> peter____:  totally WRONG way to do it.
<peter____> hmm
<WackyLuckyDuck> for some reason during the upgrade there are a bunch of archives that say connection failed.
<Dr_Willis> I wonder where people get the idea they can dd an iso to a flash drive :)
<KM0201> Atlantic777: well, looking at their instructions, the yorba repository for .9 only works w/ maverick... so.. thats why its not working... unless you find another repo, your only option is to compile from source
<kasztan_85> hi
<kasztan_85> i need help
<Dr_Willis> peter____:  use a tool like unetbootin, or some of them from pendrivelinux web site. to make the flash stick
<Dr_Willis> peter____:  or somt other tools also exist for the same task.
<bakarat> when i'm working in a VM (host = ubuntu 11.04) with "some" key combination in the VM (don't know which yet) i start up banshee in the host which is obviously very annoying, anyone know 1) what that keybinding could be, 2) why it is being propagated to the host and 3) how to fix it?
<Atlantic777> KM0201: ok... do I have to remove current shotwell before compiling it?
<peter____> Dr_Willis: im stuck on mint 10 and default usb making apps seems to not work as intended, unetbootin failed as Ubuntu dosent boot up so im running out of options here
<KM0201> Atlantic777: wait, have yout ried the "flexion" PPA, and it still didn't work?
<Atlantic777> KM0201: yeah. Still nothing.
<Dr_Willis> peter____:  pendrivelinux site have tools for linux that will work. so check oiut that site i suggest
<kasztan_85> i delete a accounts in Account manager in Ubuntu 11.04
<KM0201> Atlantic777: that would probably be a good idea...
<houms> you could try the debian way peter which is to cat file.iso > /dev/sdX
<Atlantic777> KM0201: ok...
<kasztan_85> and X server didn't start
<Dr_Willis> peter____:  there are issues with the usb-disk-maker tool in some older relases with newer iso files. yes. :)
<kasztan_85> plz help me
<KM0201> Atlantic777: you can probably back up /home/user/.shotwell  if you want to save your configuration.
<peter____> Dr_Willis: thank you for help
<Atlantic777> KM0201: great idea. :D
<sburwood1> thegoodcushion: I don't care what kind of microphone ... I work at a hospital and we have a room where we can relax.  And there are a couple people who yell like they were at a rock concert
<Dr_Willis> peter____:  pendrive site also has tools that let you setup grub2 on a flash to boot an iso file. :) you could set up 10+ disrtos on one flash drive that way
<peter____> Dr_Willis: thats handy!
<thegoodcushion> sburwood1: decibel meters are really easy to buy at an audio shop
<sburwood1> thegoodcushion: and I want to get an objective bit of information to tell them that they are exaggerating
<kasztan_85> plz help me, anybody?
<KM0201> Atlantic777: there's instructions here for backing up shotwell, etc.. i would do that, then uninstall it, then compile from source.. http://trac.yorba.org/wiki/Shotwell/FAQ#CanIrunShotwell0.9.0onUbuntu10.04LucidLynx
<thegoodcushion> sburwood1: you need a decibel meter.  And where you place the meter is of critical importance
<KM0201> Atlantic777: they also have instructions on that site for compiling it from source...
<sburwood1> thegoodcushion: I live in Belgium.  Are they something that can be discrete and do they need something connected?
<thegoodcushion> they look like mics
<sburwood1> thegoodcushion: and do they cost a lot??
<thegoodcushion> no, they don't cost a lot
<Atlantic777> KM0201: gentoo user here, don't worry. :D
<KM0201> Atlantic777: then why are you here
<sburwood1> thegoodcushion: and what is "not a lot"?
<Atlantic777> KM0201: because my father uses ubuntu. :D
<Dr_Willis> sburwood1:  got one for $20 us here. :) about 2 meals at McDonolds..
<jemand> Hello evryone , on the wesbite www.Ubuntu.com are 2 downloads available Download and Install , and try it from a Cd or a usb stick what are the differences?
<sburwood1> Dr_Willis: Ok, but do they need to be connected to something?
<Dr_Willis> jemand:  if you download the iso . you can put it on a cd, or on a usb.
<thegoodcushion> sburwood1: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=decibel+meter&oq=decibel+meter&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=5702l6543l0l3l3l1l0l0l0l312l515l2-1.1
<jemand> but its both the same Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> sburwood1:  the one i got is just about the size of a pack of cigs. and has a Digital meter on the front.
<Dr_Willis> jemand:  they do the same thing.
<jemand> ive downloaded download and install
<jemand> weird
<jemand> very weird well both will use wubi?
<Dr_Willis> jemand:  i just get the iso via torrent normally.
<smooki> hmmm does flash player work for you ? /S
<Dr_Willis> jemand:  i DONT recommend using wubi :)
<jemand> Dr_Willis,  me too
<sburwood1> Dr_Willis: but are they independant or do they need something with them?
<xangua> smooki: flash sucks, if that is what you are asking
<smooki> xangua : I would like to test some video on youtube
<Dr_Willis> sburwood1:  its just a box that takes a battery and a meter/gague on it.. You are makign it way too hard..
<jemand> Dr_Willis,  i burned the iso and it asked me to run wubi so it means wubi is on the cd, will it work like a normal cd?
<sburwood1> no, I didn't know
<smooki> it seems it doesn't load any datas...
<Dr_Willis> jemand:  you did not BOOT the cd.. you just put it in while running windows.
<sburwood1> How high do they go?  How many decibels??
<Dr_Willis> jemand:  wubi is on the cd yes. :) I always remove wubi from my custom setup
<dsjkbfal> Evince fails with "No protocol specified <\n> Cannot parse arguments: Cannot open display: " when I try to open any pdf file. Any fixes ?
<smooki> rekonq us freezed
<smooki> IS
<sburwood1> thanks for your help.
<jemand> Dr_Willis,  yes ok , bec when i installed ubuntu about wubi it didnt install grub it used windows loader ... i fear that it might do it again ill do it about boot wish me luck
<Dr_Willis> sburwood1:  you measureing Jet Engines or somtning?  :) i imagine it depends on the specific brand. this one i got to mreasure pc noises. not airplanes.
<jemand> fear het wubi
<smooki> adobe is a joke
<sburwood1> I'm in a room with 2 tables and 12 people - but they are mainly women and they yell ... no way to get them to stop !!
<smooki> you guys never go to see a video on youtube ? :S
<OerHeks> smooki, do you have a Flash issue with 10.3.181.14 ?
<smooki> and still got the kde logon in qwerty, boring time
<smooki> OerHeks : well the last version I supposed as I just  installed it
<tsmith> Excuse me. Via the command line, how can I determine what version of Ubuntu I am running?
<IdleOne> tsmith: lsb_release -a
<tsmith> IdleOne, thanks!
<smooki> I run the : No LSB modules ... :)
<smooki> OerHeks: , how to reinstall the flash player ?
<awells> smooki, that's a version too old...you should upgrade
<smooki> ?
<OerHeks> smooki, i had problems too, yesterday, see this bugreport with solution(s) > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/783976
<awells> ;)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783976 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flashplayer does not work anymore, after update to 10.3.181.14" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> in my case, the google talk plugin is the bad boy
<smooki> I've just downloaded from adobe
<great> Hi, which is best: flash32 or flash64
<great> ?
<rhenani> Hello I need help, I forgot my windows7's  password
<jpds> !best | great
<ubottu> great: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rhenani> I'm trying to rest it using a ubuntu iso
<rhenani> and Using try Ubuntu
<rhenani> The version is 11.04
<smooki> OerHeks : thanks but how to updrade this flash player, when adobe expose this one ? (10.3.181.14)
<rhenani> The thing is that I do all the steps but My windows password doesn't disappear
<OerHeks> smooki, remove it, see if you can remove goolge-talk-plugin, and re-install from repository, will do
<ThinkT510> rhenani: how can you forget your login password?
<rhenani> ThinkT510: I forgot it
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<thegoodcushion> does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to use my NIC?  The driver is installed and the device is active but not in use.
<rhenani> ThinkT510: Can you help me?
<rhenani> I'm in ubuntu
<rhenani> I did apt-get install chntpw
<kasztan_85> Hi, I accidentally removed the system accounts in the Accounts manager in ubuntu 11.04. After restarting the server does not start X. You can fix it somehow?
<ThinkT510> rhenani: i suggest using a password you can remember
<rhenani> ThinkT510: can you help me to reset the pasword?
<jpds> rhenani: That's for Windows NT/2000.
<IdleOne> rhenani: if you need help resetting your windows password ask in ##windows
<smooki> google talk plug in ?
<rhenani> jpds: chntpw doesn't work in wndows 7??
<Furai`> Omnomnomnomnom.
<LAcan> thegoodcushion, does it show in network manager?
<jpds> rhenani: No, and you're really asking in the wrong channel.
<rhenani> jpds: But I've read in google that it works fine in windows 7?
<jpds> rhenani: Clearly not.
<LAcan> whats ur problem rhenani ?
<IdleOne> his problem is Windows related
<IdleOne> ##windows
<LAcan> ok well im in ##widnows too so rhenani come on over
<rhenani> jpds: do you know a way o another software that i could use?
<IdleOne> I know a way
<smooki> htpp://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ and it's 10.3.181.14 ...
<IdleOne> ask in ##windows
<bastidrazor>   bjHuy
<LAcan> ahh christ he forgot his password... theres no fix for stupidty
<kasztan_85> Hi, I accidentally removed the system accounts in the Accounts manager in ubuntu 11.04. After restarting the server does not start X. You can fix it somehow? plz help me
<smooki> IdleOne : me ?
<IdleOne> smooki: no, not you.
<smooki> ^^
<Dazzled> my PC detects 2 screens, however, there's only 1 attached
<LAcan> thegoodcushion, ?
<smooki> cause I'm talking here from windows, but I try to install flash player no VMwared ubuntu
<Dazzled> it also thinks one is a laptop, while in fact there's only one, and it's a TV
<Dazzled> I'm on 11.04; in 10.10 this worked fine
<thegoodcushion> LAcan: I'm on 10.04.  Do you mean Network Connections?
<rhenani> LAcan: I forgot my password in windows, My queston is can i use ubuntu and chwnpt to reset it??
<rhenani> IdleOne: Can you help me resting my password please ??
<LAcan> thegoodcushion, the network manager thing in your panel...?
<ThinkT510> smooki: have you tried using virtualbox instead of vmware?
<thegoodcushion> LAcan: no it does not
<IdleOne> rhenani: no I can't but I know that there are people in ##windows who can
<smooki> yes
<LAcan> thegoodcushion, is it greyed out or not showing at all?
<thegoodcushion> not at all
<smooki> I did before, I prefer vmware
<thegoodcushion> I have the wifi icon but not the wired icon
<antlong> hi, how do i go back to the desktop from ubuntu 10? (im on 11)
<LAcan> IdleOne, they already gave him the link in ##windows
<bakarat> smooki, depending on how long ago your experience with vbox was, you might wanna give it another shot
<intrader> rhenani, I don't think that you can from ubuntu, you need to use your recovery media
 * LAcan wants to see someone else get booted for a change, lol
<ThinkT510> !classic | antlong
<ubottu> antlong: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<smooki> bakarat : my actual problem is to get flash running ...
<LAcan> thegoodcushion, ok so your wired card does not show up as greyed out or saying "not managed"?
<bakarat> smooki, aha :) sorry just caught your last sentence there, didn't see the original problem. not sure how you got to vms from flash :D
<Dazzled> is there a way to "reset" the screen driver?
<smooki> np bakarat :)
<LAcan> Dazzled, whats the problem?
<intrader> Anyone, how is the upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10 going for anyone?
<antlong> oh god, thanks. that what a hot mess. ty ThinkT510
<Dazzled> LAcan, I have a box connected to a TV, but the resolution is wrong
<ThinkT510> antlong: np
<Dazzled> and when I try to change it, there are 2 screens in the window, while in fact there is only 1 attached
<LAcan> Dazzled, i dont understand 2 screeens in the window?
<Dazzled> and none of the resolution fit the tv (should be 1360x...) but the max I can pick is 1024x768
<thegoodcushion> LAcan: there is no icon on my panel
<Dazzled> Ubuntu detects 2 displays
<Dazzled> but there is only 1 connected
<Dazzled> one it calls "Laptop" and one it calls "Unknown"
<n2diy> I'm getting ready to upgrade, is it still recommended that I go from 9.10 to 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04, or can i jump straight to 11.04?
<LAcan> Dazzled, ya that seems like proper behaviour.. the TV is "unknown"
<thegoodcushion> n2diy: you have to jump like that, or install 11.04 fresh
<Dazzled> but there is no laptop :s
<Dazzled> the TV is the main monitor
<Dazzled> (there shouldn't be 2 displays detected)
<n2diy> thegoodcushion, 10-4! :)
<LAcan> Dazzled, ok... i dont use dual head setups so... im gonna have to pass on this one... 11.04 is known to be buggy with 2 screens fyi
<Dazzled> LAcan, sorry, I'm confusing you I think
<intrader> n2diy, I had trouble going from 9.10 to 10.04 - all kind of X problems and UI problems. However, straight install from 9.04 to 10.10 went just fine and fixed the X and UI problems
<Dazzled> there is only 1 screen
<Dazzled> but Ubuntu _thinks_ there are 2
<Dazzled> one VGA cable, one TV :)
<Dazzled> nothing more
<toad> hey
<toad> how can I check running processses
<toad> via command line?
<Dazzled> so perhaps I could reset the default display settings?
<desktop> hi all
<toad> there is a black box that is due to GDockyey
<toad> I think
<FloodBot1> toad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toad> how can I kill that
<kubro> Dazzled have you looked at grandr from command line or perhaps system settings>display
<LAcan> toad, ps
<ThinkT510> toad: ps aux
<frackle> don't use Enter as punctuation. Words to live by, lol
<Dazzled> in System Settings > Display it shows those 2 screens
<Dazzled> but I don't know grandr
<Lofde> is there a gui vi?
<Lofde> like gedit that can use vi shortcuts
<n2diy> When I upgrade, I don't plan to format / or /home, so I don't loose all my synaptic add ons, is there a down side to doing this?
<frackle> Lofde, lol, that's a good one
<frackle> gui vi, lmao
<Lofde> im serious ... like a mixture of gedit + vi hotkeys ...
<frackle> nope. vi was one of the first text editors in *nix, there is no gui version, lol
<kubro> Dazzle w/out view your hardware setup short term fix would be to set the supposed 2nd monitor as clone
<desktop> you noobs! wahahah!!!! you really noobs!!!
<no_face> !launguage
<frackle> desktop, gui version of vi, lmao
<Lofde> frackle,  well that really would be something nice to bring into the present VI is very powerful... i could use some of those line shortcuts etc
<no_face> d'oh
<whallz> ee vieja
<IdleOne> Lofde: see vim-gnome
<frackle> yeah, there's vim
<Atlantic777> gvim?
<Ogl> good afternoon
<trism> Lofde: or http://launchpad.net/vigedit maybe?
<schorem> hi all
<Atlantic777> gvim should be fine
<smooki> hooo ok
<desktop> I fucked you in the mouth!
<abonec> in my system installed "document viewer" but how to launch it? Dash panel not found this application(
<smooki> I need to download 64bits player with is beta :S
<kasztan_85> Hi, I accidentally removed the system accounts in the Accounts manager in ubuntu 11.04. After restarting the server does not start X. Can I fix it somehow?
<Lofde> trism,  thanks.. thats what i wanted :)
<Atlantic777> abonec: evince
<irsssiXX> quit
<xangua> smooki: google flash 64 ppa
<Dazzled> smooki, there is the "Square" project
<xangua> to add a repository that contains it
<Dazzled> 64 bit Flash
<Dazzled> but AFAIK it's SW render only
<abonec> Atlantic777, thx
<smooki> yeah I go a .so, I need to put this file where ?
<Antwon> hello. I am trying to generate new public/private keypair with ecrypt-manager but it asks me for which key type to use but it does not show me any options
<Dazzled> opt/google/plugins for chrome IIRC
<smooki> rekonq here
<smooki> I'll never install chrome
<smooki> google is evil :)
<Dazzled> I don't know then :p
<smooki> :D
<Dazzled> isn't there a <BROWSER BRAND> folder in your opt dir?
<n-iCe> hi, how can I disable a wireless interface to stop loading on boot?
<Polah> n-iCe: Network manager, select the one you don't want to connect, click Edit, then untick "Connect automatically". Should do it.
<jython-newbie> Can anyone help me about jython?
<thegoodcushion> LAcan: you got any other ideas for me?
<ActionParsnip> n-iCe: blacklist the driver, or add:  ifdown wlan0  (or whatever your wireless interface is) in /etc/rc.local   above the exit 0 line
<LAcan> thegoodcushion, ya open up /etc/network/interfaces
<bakarat> hmm for some reason the unity dock won't hide properly anymore (used to work), any ideas?
<n-iCe> Polah: but that will stop connecting to a network, I want to stop an interface wireless to load
<n-iCe> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Polah> n-iCe: I see now.
<pylix> is there any downsides to using a ndiswrapped driver?
<thegoodcushion> LAcan: I've got auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback
<n-iCe> ActionParsnip: says ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<LAcan> thegoodcushion, anything else? related to your wired interface?
<ray24> Hi, I get an error message when I try to install gstreamer for mp3
<thegoodcushion> nope
<thegoodcushion> first line: auto lo  second line: iface lo inet loopback
<ActionParsnip> n-iCe: hmmm, then you could blacklist the wireless module, to get wireless working you will need to manually load the module
<smooki> I give away
<kasztan_85> Hi, I accidentally removed the system accounts in the Accounts manager in ubuntu 11.04. After restarting the server does not start X. Can I fix it somehow?
<smooki> :'(
<compdoc> thegoodcushion. add lines in /ect/network/interfaces to enable it. Thats how you do it manually. I dont use network manager myself
<thegoodcushion> compdoc: christ, how do I do that?
<juanito> someone speak spanish?
<Pici> !es | juanito
<ubottu> juanito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<smooki> quelqu'un parle français ?
<Jordan_U> thegoodcushion: Can you pastebin the output of "ifconfig"?
<compdoc> thegoodcushion, you dont have to call me christ
<smooki> lol
<juanito> ty
<Dude-X> I am using 11.04 with unity. how do I move the window for 'Terminal Server Client' which has no top bar to grab?
<thegoodcushion> Jordan_U: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1761328
<Yadira> is there any GIU fot TestDisk ?
<kasztan_85> how reinstall all packets in ub11.04 ?
<kubro> Dude if you look closely you'll see the resize box on the left side of the top bar,,you have to click that then you'll have access to the program bar
<npcs> hello
<npcs> how do i set up a personal repository for a small office?
<npcs> something i can just add to sources.list
<ActionParsnip> npcs: look into apt-mirror
<npcs> awesome, thank you much. it's in the repos, right?
<kalib> I wanna install flash player on my system.. should I install Adobe Flash OR flashplugin-nonfree?
<compdoc> thegoodcushion, are the two loopback the only lines in the file /ect/network/interfaces    ?
<npcs> sudo apt-get install flashplugin (or, you could just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<thegoodcushion> compdoc: there are two lines, just like I said
<thegoodcushion> first line is auto lo
<kalib> npcs, ;]
<smooki> ouch finally got flash working !!!!! yipi
<dave_>  is the command gsudo sources to opern gedit an edit ?
<mattalexx> Is there a way to get Virtualbox Seamless mode to work with a Natty host that has Unity enabled?
<dave_>  is the command gsudo sources to open gedit an edit  sources?
<compdoc> thegoodcushion, add these lines to /ect/network/interfaces        http://pastebin.com/iqQqZBbN
<kalib> npcs, no packages found with this name..
<dave_> whats the command to open gedit an edit sources?
<thegoodcushion> compdoc: good.  Now do I relogin?
<kalib> You mean flashplugin-nonfree, right?!
<thegoodcushion> or reboot?
<compdoc> thegoodcushion, you can restart networking, or reboot
<ActionParsnip> kalib: flashplugin-nonfree will install flash for you
<kalib> ActionParsnip, thanks ;]
<dmz> argh; is the only way to go back from ubuntu 11 is to boot from cd & reinstall 10?
<Lock3> Hi All. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and my CD/DVD drive either won't recognize or it recognizes then about 5 minutes after boot it unmounts and won't recognize until I reboot. Any thoughts?
<dmz> i can't work when X keeps borking
<dmz> sigh
<thegoodcushion> dmz: yes
<thegoodcushion> there is no rollback, you have to reinstall
<dave_> ActionParsnip,  whats the command to open gedit an edit  sources?
<dmz> if i reinstall over this current install w/10 will it "work" or will it just be confused
<ThinkT510> dave_: edit sources?
<thegoodcushion> compdoc: Okay I did that but it didn't fix it
<dmz> what is the easiest way to trace/debug the X issue; i'd rather fix it :)
<dave_> software sources ThinkT510
<thegoodcushion> "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<thegoodcushion> no icon at top right for my wired NIC
<compdoc> thegoodcushion, any difference in ifconfig?
<smooki> lol, flash player fullscreen is not really allright ^^
<ActionParsnip> dave_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ThinkT510> dave_: gedit /path/to/file
<dave_> ty
<compdoc> thegoodcushion, the icon is for netowrk-manager. this wont fix that
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: it needs gksudo as the user doesn't have write access. It is owned by root
<D34X> does anyone know a way to get DLS (damn small linux) on an IBM 701C?
<thegoodcushion> compdoc: yes, there's now a new item: eth0:avahi
<ActionParsnip> D34X: DSL isn't supported here
<ThinkT510> dave_: oh those, yeah what ActionParsnip said
<D34X> linux is linux genius -_-
<ActionParsnip> D34X: Read the channel banner, geius
<ActionParsnip> D34X: this is ubuntu support ONLY
<carandraug> I'm having some trouble with git. I made commits on my branch, created a patch sent to the devs and they ewre commited. I then did 'git pull' However it still says my branche is ahead of master. I did rebase and nothing. Even did 'git --reset hard master' but git status still says I'm several commits ahead of master
<D34X> and yet ubuntu is a linux version 9_9
<mbeierl> D34X: we can tell you how to install Ubuntu.  If that applies to DSL, then go for it....
<kubu2> thegoodcushion: compdoc if you want networkmanager to manage your networking there should only the lo in the interfaces file
<compdoc> thegoodcushion, does eth0:avahi have a ip address?
<D34X> ok then?...
<ActionParsnip> D34X: no, its a distribution. Linux is only the kernel
<thegoodcushion> yes
<thegoodcushion> compdoc: 169.254.4.154
<compdoc> thegoodcushion, thats an address that gets created when there is no dhcp server on the lan
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: 169.254.x.x means you failed dhcp
<compdoc> it has a cable plugged in?
<npcs> okay, i have apt-mirror up and running, how do i add custom packages to it?
<Diana> greetings
<compdoc> getting ready to rain here - brb
<mbeierl> I guess he showed us...
<thegoodcushion> ok how do I re-DHCP
<Diana> is there a way to get ubuntu on 1366x768 resolution native of my screen?
<Diana> I installed Ubuntu on a Mac in VirtualBox, but it keeps a 1024x768 resolution
<Antwon> how can I use ecrupt-setup-private to use key file instead of just a passphrase?
<smooki> Diana, I changed it but with vmware
<ActionParsnip> Diana: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759  use that, just change the res. Be sure to install the guest additions
<kubu2> Diana: install vbox guest addition and then configure X to use vboxvideo as the driver
<smooki> system settings then display
<An_Ony_Moose> how do I change the default backend for gksu[do]?
<harleydude> In Windows you can use the Shift & CTRL key to highlight more then one file, not sure how to accomplish the same task in Ubuntu Any help would be appreciated? ?
<An_Ony_Moose> harleydude: hold ctrl
<smooki> lol
<smooki> press ctrl strongly
<ActionParsnip> harleydude: its the same, use nautilus
<harleydude> Not working for some reason
<escott> Antwon, i looked at that a few months ago and it wasnt supported in 10.04 it might be supported now, check dustin kirkland's blog
<Diana> kubu2: installing vbos guest addition now, then how can I configure X to use the driver?
<harleydude> oh ok Will try
<dmz> ok i caught the X segfault: http://pastebin.com/LZdVM3gq, anyone have any thoughts?
<kubu2> Diana: reboot to recovery mode then sudo X -configure -a
<compdoc> thegoodcushion, do you have a wired router? or other wired computers that do work?
<kubu2> Diana: it will create an xorg.conf.new in /root. copy this to /etc/X11/xorg.conf. reboot
<Diana> how do I reboot to recovery?
<smooki> ok dudes, my linux works well now, many thanks to all for helping me :) o/
<thegoodcushion> compdoc: yeah, a router
<ActionParsnip> Diana: after the guest additions, I doubt you will need xorg.conf
<OerHeks> smooki, have fun
<kubu2> Diana: when you see the Vbox screen prerss shift and it will bring up grub
<thegoodcushion> compdoc: the same computer can connect to it via wifi without issue
<thegoodcushion> compdoc: and I'm typing to you on my MacBook which is also connected wirelessly to it
<compdoc> thegoodcushion, in the router, enable dhcp
<kubu2> Diana: just to confirm reboot means restart the vbox
<thegoodcushion> compdoc: It's done
<compdoc> was it disabled?
<thegoodcushion> compdoc: My MacBook has been connecting for the last 6 weeks on and off without fail
<Diana> It also turned off Unity upon install, is that normal?
<thegoodcushion> compdoc: nope
<Antwon> how can I use ecryupt-setup-private to use key file instead of just a passphrase?
<compdoc> thegoodcushion, does the wired nic connect directly to the router? does it show connection LEDs?
<thegoodcushion> compdoc: it connects to my switch, which currently shows no connection
<compdoc> or LEDs on the nic itself?
<thegoodcushion> (even though it's plugged in)
<compdoc> sounds like a wiring problem
<Diana> Does unity run on vbox?
<thegoodcushion> well it works in Windows
<aaron> student
<kubu2> Diana: to install the vboxadditons and configure X, X must not be running. that's why you have to boot to recovery mode
<Diana> kubu2: res worked with just a reboot without configure, after installing the additions
<kubu2> Diana: lucky you then. bec sometimes it doesn't configure well
<Diana> but it turned off unity after install, is that normal?
<kubu2> Diana: I haven't seen unity in vbox for me
<pappijo> excuse me...
<dmz> hmm it appears it may be tied to new kernel
<harleydude> Have forgotten where to make an application the Default to open or run? Example would like to use VLC for video file instead of Totem ? ?
<dmz> anyone have any idea why marvick only has kernel 2.6.38 kernel? where did the older kernels go?
<iceroot> dmz: why need an older kernel?
<phox_> Hello! Can somebody help me with Bash? I'm trying to write a simple program with 2 alternatives, but get the error "unexpected end of file". Here is the code: http://pastebin.com/9P5SZfxn. I want option 2 to just exit the program, and 1 to execute the commands.
<dmz> because it's the last thing i can try; the upgrade to marvick is segfaulting X (a lot)
<iceroot> phox_: #bash
<pappijo> Hi! Can you help me with the graphic card driver?
<phox_> iceroot: user limited reached there.
<iceroot> phox_: try agaiin
<student> what's the gnome3 shell configuration app call?
<student> i forgot the name of it.
<compdoc> thegoodcushion, i guess ubuntu isnt enabling the nic. Maybe because it has no driver for the nic. Although I use several realtek cards with no problems
<phox_> lol iceroot it worked.
<georgie> how do i downgrade ubuntu to bare essentials so that it can run faster?
<m___> hi
<thegoodcushion> it has a driver.  I installed it
<thegoodcushion> georgie: install a GUI-less version
<m___> is there anyway to put the top menu bar of apps back on its window??
<m___> (in ubuntu 11.04 unity)
<compdoc> thegoodcushion, maybe thats why - it didnt have one to begin with? Mine realtek cards have never needed a driver since it was built in
<thegoodcushion> compdoc: well it definitely wasn't working before I installed a proprietary driver
<thegoodcushion> and it still isn't
<pappijo> My graphics card driver is not working: it cuts out a stripe of the screen and don't show all resolutions.
<thegoodcushion> should I keep those 2 lines in my /etc/network/interfaces file?  how confident are you of those lines?
<dmz> wish me luck!
<rudi> could anyone tell me how i can give permission to a non-root user to unmount partitions?
<compdoc> thegoodcushion, those lines will work if the system can use the card
<ThinkT510> rudi: add the user to the wheel group and use sudo umount /whatever/it/is
<escott> rudi, add the partition to the fstab or add the user to plugdev
<compdoc> thegoodcushion, this is 10.04? I wonder if 11.04 has proper drivers by now
<necromancer> hey how do i get to mysql command line?
<sattu94> necromancer: type mysql -u user_name -p
<thegoodcushion> compdoc: 10.04 and 10.10 definitely don't
<rudi> ThinkT510: I want to be able to right click the icon on the desktop and select unmount, without getting a "only root can mount" error. In other words, without having to open the terminal every time
<necromancer> i typed mysql but i get "The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<necromancer> job, but create is not supported for Upstart jobs."
<thegoodcushion> I'm on 10.04 right now but I was using 10.10
<m___> is there anyway to put the top menu bar of apps back on its window??   (in ubuntu 11.04 unity)
<hmchinh1986> i can't muont to my HDD 1TB SATA please help me
<hmchinh1986> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb3,
<hmchinh1986> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<hmchinh1986> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<hmchinh1986> dmesg | tail or so
<FloodBot1> hmchinh1986: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<temp_> Hey guys, does anybody here use MPD? I'm having a problem with the port i think. Im getting the error message "Failed to bind to '[::]:6600': Address already in use". I've been searching around and nothing has helped. Any help is greatly appreciated!
<sattu94> necromancer: u are starting you mysql service
<compdoc> Realtek RTL8111 has been a problem in other linuxes...
<compdoc> older linuxes
<thegoodcushion> it's also been a problem in Windows 7, but at least it works sometimes
<thegoodcushion> it's built in to my motherboard
<compdoc> I use the 8139 and 8169
<aaaaalex> temp_, are you sure mpd is not already running?
<necromancer> sattu94: i get the following error when i start mysql.. start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.289" (uid=1000 pid=1678 comm="start) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init))
<ThinkT510> rudi: i haven't needed to use the terminal with my regular user to unmount drives via the right-click menu
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: have you grabbed the source for the device fro
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip: I installed it from realtek's website
<ActionParsnip> From the realtek site
<ActionParsnip> Good
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=5&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3  << First one under Unix (Linux)
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: is the driver being used or is something else loaded?
<dmz> ok so it was the kernel; i changed to an older kernel & X is no longer segfaulting
<temp_> aaaaalex: I believe so, because I did use the killall mpd command, and when i run mpd again i get "listen:bind to '0.0.0.0:6600' failed: Address already in use (continuing anyways, because binding to '{::]:6600' succeeded)"
<sattu94> necromancer:  try asking you question on #mysql ?
<m___> is there anyway to put the top menu bar of apps back on its window??
<m___>  (in ubuntu 11.04 unity)
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip: it says the driver is active but the device is not in use
<sattu94> necromancer: u might get better support there.
<rudi> THinkT510: I never had to prior to installing the ntfs-config program
<necromancer> great.
<sattu94> necromancer: :)
<aaaaalex> temp_, can you paste you mpd conf?
<aaaaalex> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: does. sudo lshw -C network     show the module after driver=
<ActionParsnip> m___: if you log into the classic session, yes
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip: driver=r8169
<m___> ActionParsnip: no way to do it unity?
<thegoodcushion> it also says link=no
<m___> u think they will add it later??
<thegoodcushion> I would upgrade to 11.04 if I knew for sure that it would fix my NIC
<temp_> aaaaalex: If I could kindly ask you look at my post @ https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=936044
<temp_> I'm curreontly on a different computer
<ActionParsnip> m___: i believe if you log into classic and start compiz, then in ccsm enable the unity addon it will load
<aaaaalex> temp_, hang on!
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: test in a live cd ;)
<rudi> where is the fstab file
<ThinkT510> rudi: /etc/fstab
<m___> ActionParsnip: what is ccsm?
<temp_> ok thank you!
<temp_> Btw does anyone here know how I can respond to somebody on xchat so that it appears in red for them?
<ThinkT510> !ccsm | m___
<ubottu> m___: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ActionParsnip> rudi: in /etc
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip: actually yeah that's a good idea
<Sensiva> Hello, can I back up files from ext3 filesystem to ntfs filesystem preserving their attributes to restore them back to the ext3 filesystem later? how?
<Cyc> I'm having problems trying to delete a file on a ntfs partition, I can delete it in windows but it still shows in ubuntu. Have tried sudo rm -f file, get no error but file is still there. Any ideas?
<thegoodcushion> Sensiva: no, don't do that
<multipass> anyone know of a plugin/program that would allow nautilus to display image width/height/attrs?
<Sensiva> thegoodcushion why?
<thegoodcushion> Sensiva: you should backup the disk or image it
<thegoodcushion> clonezilla.org
<m___> !compiz | m___
<ubottu> m___, please see my private message
<Sensiva> thegoodcushion isn't it possible by tar or something?
<rudi> ThinkT510: Do you know what I would have to add to give permissions for mounting to a user
<thegoodcushion> Sensiva: yes.  Clonezilla will do it.
<aaaaalex> temp_, bind_to_address "localhost" seems to be missing form the minimal conf in that post
<ActionParsnip> Sensiva: ntfs is too primitive to store Linux file attributes. If its only user data then its ok
<ThinkT510> rudi: what is the filesystem?
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip: okay I'm creating an 11.04 Cd
<aaaaalex> temp_, you could also bind it to your computers actual local ip address - makes a lot of sense to be able to control mpd from another puter
<Sensiva> ActionParsnip I understand, can't I contain the files in a compressed file preserving their attributes?
<rudi> ThinkT510: nftfs
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: remember to MD5sum
<rudi> *ntfs
<sattu94> Cyc: you mean to say that you deleted the file on windows, but the deleted file still appears on ubuntu ?
<thegoodcushion> oh why bother?
<ActionParsnip> Sensiva: i guess so
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<ThinkT510> rudi: find out the users uid by typing id in a terminal using that user
<rudi> Think510: its 1000
<temp_> aaaaalex: I believe i tried that previously and nothing happened but I will add it again and hopefully my headache will go away :) Thank you for the support I'll get back at you in a moment
<Cyc> sattu94, Yes well the file appeared to be deleted in windows but it's still there on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: so you know the image is complete and consistent
<aaaaalex> temp_, if you want i can give you my working mpd.conf as a basis for your own setup
<ThinkT510> rudi: then add to fstab: /dev/sda5	/mnt/sda5	ntfs-3g	rw,uid=1000	0	0
<temp_> yes could you please i would love that!
<ThinkT510> rudi: that is assuming it is sda5 and your mountpoint is /mnt/sda5
<Cyc> sattu94, also when I delete the file through the GUI in ubuntu I get the following error message Error removing file: No such file or directory
<Daniel0108> I am using WSGI for my moinmoin wiki, but I only want to have moinmoin running on www.domain.com and on domain.com but not on the subdomains, is this possible with the apache config file?
<rudi> ThinkT510: Thanks, all my partitions seem to be sdb and not sda
<ActionParsnip> Cyc: is the partition mounted read only
<sattu94> Cyc: try deleting it with the verbose option -v i.e. rm -fv file_name
<sattu94> Cyc: so is this file on a read only storage device ? or is that device mounted as reas only
<ThinkT510> rudi: then use sdb, its probably your second harddrive if that is the case
<Cyc> ActionParsnip, sattu94: It isn't read only I can delete other files and write other files to the disk, it's an external HD btw
<temp_> aaaaalex: Where can I obtain your mpd.conf? Sorry for prodding....
<sattu94> Cyc: did u try the verbose option ?
<Cyc> sattu94, yep just did: rm: cannot remove `The.Cleveland.Show.S01E19.HDTV.XviD-LOL.torrent': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Cyc: make a blank file of the same name and move it in, then delete the file
<JacKFoLLa> hi
<Cyc> oops may have accidently revealed the filename there :p
<npcs> okay, i want to set up something to automatically sync the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives with /var/www/somefolder. how do I do this?
<aaaaalex> tmp_ just 'depersonalising' it give me a second
<temp_> aaaaalex: ok thank you!
<ActionParsnip> Cyc: also advertising your illegal activities isn't incredibly smart
<Cyc> ActionParsnip, get cannot move: Input/Output Error
<sattu94> ActionParsnip Cyc LOL
<JacKFoLLa> can help you for one installation software?
<rudi> ThinkT510: That line did not change anything :(
<ActionParsnip> Npcs: use rsync. You can cron the task to run regularly if you wish
<Cyc> ActionParsnip, yeh i know, copied and pasted without thinking lol
<tyler_d> I have an issue with broken packages while trying to install kubuntu-desktop after upgrading to 11.04
<ThinkT510> rudi: unmounted using sudo, then remounted using your normal user?
<ActionParsnip> Cyc: i'd boot to windows a
<ActionParsnip> Cyc: and  chkdsk the partition
<rudi> ThinkT510: yes, it did not work
<ThinkT510> rudi: what does groups output in the terminal?
<Cyc> ActionParsnip, ok thanks, will give that a go, I'm guessing the data is corrupted in some way
<aaaaalex> tmp_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/609665/ there you go.... Its a little messy a cause i left all the comments in. but on the bright side it will give you a direct streaming output... You can control mpd from your android phone and stream directly to it :-D
<rudi> ThinkT510: rudi adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<temp_> aaaaalex: Ok thank you very much this should help me!!!! I will get working on my problem right now :)
<ThinkT510> rudi: same as me, should let you mount and unmount
<aaaaalex> tmp_ mpd is awesome and should be default in ubuntu - together with gmpc
<ThinkT510> rudi: try logging in and out, and as a last resort restart
<georgie> A shroe, a shroe, ym dingkom orf a shroe.
<bbflynn> Can someone help me out...I am trying to rip audio from a DVD, to get mp3s, of a concert....I am trying to use acirdrip...to make avi...but, my DVD is mounting at /media/cdrom0...I think that is the issue...but I'm not sure...
<thegoodcushion> now, it's not possible to upgrade 32-bit 10.04 to 64-bit 11.04, is it?
<rudi> ThinkT510: The fstab entry looks like this: #Entry for /dev/sdb6 :
<rudi> UUID=1F73A5816ADB2D0F	/media/MEDIA	ntfs-3g	defaults,locale=en_US.utf8	0	0       1000
<_moon_>  Hello.. I have problems wiht sudomeins. Forbidden
<_moon_> You don't have permission to access / on this server. My Vhost is:
<_moon_> <VirtualHost *:80>
<_moon_> DocumentRoot /home/moon/www/webmail
<_moon_> ServerName mail.clan.lv
<_moon_> ServerAdmin karlis.millers@gmail.com
<FloodBot1> _moon_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaaaalex> thegoodcushion, nope
<georgie> Why Beer Is Better Than A Woman. - A beer won't accuse you of lying when you say you read Penthouse 'just for the articles'.
<rudi> ThinkT510: Scratch the 1000, I added that to see if it would do anything
<ThinkT510> rudi: uhh, i hate uuid
<oCean> georgie: wrong channel
<bbflynn> Can someone help me out...I am trying to rip audio from a DVD, to get mp3s, of a concert....I am trying to use acirdrip...to make avi...but, my DVD is mounting at /media/cdrom0...I think that is the issue...but I'm not sure...(I'm trying to get these files to dropbox...so I may add them to my cloud)
<bfig> having a simple trouble with vi: whenever i hit an arrow key on insertion mode i get ABCD instead of the movement. how can i change this behavior?
<ThinkT510> rudi: what is the 1000 doing over there? it should be with your options defaults,etc
<ThinkT510> rudi: before the 0 0
<rudi> ThinkT510: Lol, I added it to see if it would do anything, I have no idea what any of those numbers mean
<m|kael> hello, i cannot access shared samba sources from windows systems, this is my config file http://pastebin.com/WMunmWxG please help
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: 1000 is the UID of the user you make at install time
<ThinkT510> rudi: after it says defaults, add the following uid=1000
<thegoodcushion> Okay I'm in the 11.04 live CD right now.  How would I tell if it recognizes my realtek NIC?
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: i know
<bbflynn> Does anyone have a guide for ripping mp3/ogg from DVD?
<tyler_d> can someone help me resolving broken packages / dependancies please... I'm trying to install kubuntu-desktop and getting issues throughout
<rudi> ThinkT510: I'm guessing before the comma?
<_moon_>  Hello.. I have problems wiht sudomeins. Need help.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/609669/
<ThinkT510> rudi: UUID=1F73A5816ADB2D0F /media/MEDIA ntfs-3g defaults,uid=1000,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: if you add it in fstab, it makes the mount be owned by that user, i
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: that is what he wants
<_of_the_jungle> How do I run this VI regex  ==> %s/\(^\d\+\);\(\d\+\);\(\d\+\);\(.\+\)/(\1, \2, "\3", "\4"),/g   <==  on a semicolon-sepated-values file using sed?
<rudi> ThinkT510: Gives the same error
<sattu94> ActionParsnip: since npcs didnt carry it forward, i will. How do you add an item to crontab?
<ThinkT510> rudi: and you unmounted and remounted?
<Hi-Lighter> _moon_ check permissions/ownership
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: sorry, misread. Thought you weren't familiar with it rather than exclaiming at its position
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: no worries :)
<_moon_> Hi-Lighter,  im nooby on linux world..Could you tell me a comand?
<ActionParsnip> sattu94: if you install gnome-schedule (i assume gnome desktop) it shows the cron line added or you can simply use the app to schedule the task easily
<RSGM> What is the default root password
<tyler_d> doing an apt-get update shows a lot of Ignores, how should I fix that? I have verified the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and still the same messages
<sattu94> ActionParsnip: and if i am on a server ?
<ThinkT510> !root | RSGM
<ubottu> RSGM: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guest24032> hello
<TimR> _moon_: Right-click the file/folder and select Properties
<iceroot> tyler_d: ots not a problem
<iceroot> tyler_d: its not a problem
<ActionParsnip> Rsgm: there isn't one. Nor do you need it
<sattu94> ActionParsnip: you know for backup, and stuff.
<RSGM> Ok Ty
<tyler_d> iceroot: ok, but doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop shows a whack of missing dependancies
<rudi> ThinkT510: yes, still giving "only root..."
<iceroot> tyler_d: apt-get checks the md5sum of a Package-file with the md5sum of the last run, if it is the same, there is no need to load the Package file
<iceroot> tyler_d: post the errors and your sources.list to pastebin
<Em1ly> hello.. ubuntu noob with a question..
<ThinkT510> rudi: thats unusual
<sattu94> Em1ly: don't ask to ask a question, just ask it! :)
<ActionParsnip> sattu94: read up on crontab. If you commands need root access run: sudo  crontab -e
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip: My NIC isn't working with the liveCD of 11.04.  I've installed the realtek drivers from the website and it hasn't worked.  Anything else I should try before I restart and throw this disc away?
<ThinkT510> rudi: how are you editing fstab?
<paulo_> is it possible for dd to show progres?
<rudi> ThinkT510: root gedit
<ThinkT510> rudi: you mean gksudo gedit?
<iceroot> rudi: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: keep the disk. Its useful for system recoveries, or give it to a pal
<TimR> paulo_: I don't think so, but try checking the man page for a verbose option
<pontino> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS.. Via ssh: I try '# apt-get install apache2' but I receive this error: http://pastebin.com/z7GPfH6Q ... What's is this?
<_of_the_jungle> How do I run this VI regex  ==> %s/\(^\d\+\);\(\d\+\);\(\d\+\);\(.\+\)/(\1, \2, "\3", "\4"),/g   <==  on a semicolon-sepated-values file using sed?
<ThinkT510> rudi: and after you edit it are you saving it?
<tyler_d> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/609672/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/609673/
<ActionParsnip> !away > necromancer`brb
<ubottu> necromancer`brb, please see my private message
<rumpe1> _of_the_jungle, i would think about using a vi(m)-script...
<rudi> ThinkT510: yes, I'm saving it
<necromancer`brb> i don't have an away msg being sent to the channel, just a nick change
<_of_the_jungle> rumpe1, lemme check
<necromancer> not the same thing at all
<ThinkT510> rudi: well, i'm stumped
<aunvbq> FREE AND EXCLUSIVE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/ FREE AND EXCLUSIVE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/ FREE AND EXCLUSIVE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on untrusted links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<iceroot> tyler_d: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy language-selector-kde
<iceroot> tyler_d: to pastebin please
<_of_the_jungle> rumpe1, that only makes things more complicated
<karlOz> Hello everybody, I have a strange network problem an did not find an answer in the german forum. May anybody help me?
<iceroot> karlOz: just ask your question
<paulo_> wow, how does the exploit work?
<tyler_d> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/609674/
<ActionParsnip> paulo_: probably not is my guess
<karlOz> Network is disconnecting from time to time, Loading pages then hang at "waiting for answer", skype is logged out etc. - I have to reconnect to make network work again. It is no problem with the wlan itself I think. The problem occures since update to natty
<iceroot> tyler_d: hm looks fine, can you use aptitude for installing kubuntu-desktop? the output of aptitude is much better for dependency-problems
<mbeierl> paulo_: it's not really an exploit.  It is a large apt: url which if you have the right combination of software, may cause compiz (the window manager) to crash
<tyler_d> iceroot: tried it with teh same, I will pastebin that output as well, 2 sesc
<paulo_> i thought it was a router exploit
<paulo_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<mbeierl> paulo_: it "works" by causing the apt window to have a huge title, overflowing an internal buffer, allowing for a remote possibility of arbitrary code execution, but it requires a lot of conditions before that can be done
<aljona> I just installed xubuntu 10.04 and now i only have a 800x600 resolution, i can not change it under the setting menu and i do not have an xorg.conf file. It all worked well when i was running the previous version of xubuntu on the same machine. How can i fix this problem?
<tyler_d> iceroot: nm, synaptic I tried, aptitude not installed.... installing that just fine right now through term(apt-get)
<iceroot> tyler_d: i have to go now, sorry but the rest of the channel may help you
<tyler_d> thank-you iceroot
<rudi> ThinkT510: i tried erasing the uid=100 part and just putting "user", it gave the error: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<rudi> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<rudi> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<ActionParsnip> aljona: what video chip?
<aljona> ActionParsnip, some intel version
<ThinkT510> rudi: don't edit fstab while the partition is mounted
<aljona> ActionParsnip, as i said though, it all worked well with the previous version of xubuntu, without any tinkering with any settings or additional drivers
<ActionParsnip> aljona: ubuntu doesn't ship with xorg.conf but if you make one it will be obeyed
<ActionParsnip> aljona: maybe others can advise
<rudi> ThinkT510: I unmounted it, then got this error when typing  mount /dev/sdb6:
<rudi> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<rudi> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<rudi> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<rudi> http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
<FloodBot1> rudi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> !pastebin | rudi
<ubottu> rudi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aljona> ActionParsnip, i have no idea how to manually create a xorg.conf file though..
<ThinkT510> rudi: and what does your fstab look like?
<rudi> ThinkT510:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/609678/
<ActionParsnip> aljona: if you boot to root recovery mode you can run: Xorg -configure  then copy the file to /etc/X11
<m|kael> can anyone please help me get samba working, i cannot access my shared dirs from windows xp. this is my config file http://pastebin.com/UHRR1k0r
<karlOz> \help
<ActionParsnip> aljona: you may get luck with the xorg edgers ppa. Its very experimental
<ThinkT510> rudi: are you able to mount and unmount /media/sda2 as a regular user?
<hoijui> whats the shortcut to turn on external monitor output?
<mod> On this page (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-x/2011-February/001050.html)  it is recommended to not use the AMD FGLRX driver but to use "ATI" or "NOUVEAU" ... is that done by installing  xserver-xorg-video-ati
<mod> ?
<ActionParsnip> m|kael: if you run: smbtree on the server do you see the shares?
<m|kael> ActionParsnip: i can access the shares from other ubuntu machines, just not from win xp machines
<rudi> ThinkT510: No, it gave the same error I posted before
<ActionParsnip> hoijui: what video chip?
<m|kael> ActionParsnip: the xp machine ask for password and never let me see the shares =(
<aljona> ActionParsnip, i will give that a try, thnks
<ThinkT510> rudi: change the users option to uid=1000
<hoijui> ActionParsnip, NV
<georgie> can someone suggest how i can get a widget like app on my desktop screen to constantly monitor my network bandwidth usage settings?,,
<ActionParsnip> m|kael: then run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER   you can now authenticate as the user using the password. Tell the OS to store the credential
<rudi> ThinkT510: Gives the only root error
<ActionParsnip> hoijui: nvidia-settings will do it
<escott> georgie, try conky
<rudi> ThinkT510: I added the user option after reading this : http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<ThinkT510> rudi: here is mine (and it works for me): http://paste.ubuntu.com/609681/
<m|kael> ActionParsnip: it worked, but i cannot edit files in the shares now, should i change the mask to 0777?
<rudi> ThinkT510: that looks a lot simpler than mine.
<mbeierl> paulo_: the actual bug report for the "exploit" should have read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/783263 .  The security notice is here: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1132-1/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783263 in software-center (Ubuntu) "long apt: URL causes Software Center to open and freeze, potential DoS (dup-of: 783594)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783594 in apturl (Ubuntu Oneiric) "extremely long URL causes apturl to DoS window manager" [Low,Confirmed]
<ThinkT510> rudi: i prefer the /dev/ naming scheme to the uuid systen
<m|kael> ActionParsnip: its 0755 now, shouldt it work?
<LuckyNeo> Do closed nvidia graphic card drivers have better support for older cards than ati?
<temp_> aaaaalex: You still there? Your bind_to_address "localhost" worked like a charm, and I had no more errors when running mpd. But when I do /etc/rc.d/mpd start it keeps failing! Sorry to bother but have you run into this problem before? I added mpd to my daemons in /etc/rc.conf but it still fails! Why does this seem so difficult?!?!?!
<matrixa1> LuckyNeo, no
<ActionParsnip> m|kael: there is a line you  can add to the share definition to set allowed users. Not sure of syntax and i'm on the street now :-)
<m|kael> ActionParsnip: ok, ill try google it then =) thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> Np
<georgie> conky and conky-all are both installed but how do i get the widget on the desktop screen?
<ThinkT510> georgie: conky
<rumpe1> georgie, alt-f2, "conky"
<ThinkT510> georgie: you'll very likely want to customise it to your liking
<ironhalik> Hello
<rudi> ThinkT510: I copied that exactly, changing it to sdb6 and adding the right mount point and I stil get the only root error. could this having something to do with the ntfs configuration tool I'm using?
<ThinkT510> georgie: /etc/conky/conk.conf
<ironhalik> anyone maybe knows how to turn off ambient light sensor on on a dell latitude?
<ThinkT510> rudi: i don't remember installing the ntfs config tool you mentioned
<aaaaalex> temp_, try running mpd like a normal command and look at the output - maybe some file does not have the right permissions
<ThinkT510> rudi: it probably is what is causing the problem
<chair> Hello all :)
<ThinkT510> rudi: for read-write ntfs support you just need ntfs-3g and ntfs-progs
<dabbish> what's up with rhythmbox, why doesn't it import my mp3s?
<dabbish> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. damn annoying
<rudi> ThinkT510: okay, I'm running a distro that came with it installed along with a lot of other stuff that I don
<rudi> *t know anything about
<raoulCousins> my laptop is very inconsistent in successfully waking up from suspend or hibernate. About half the time it works, and half the time it gives me a mouse cursor and a black screen (running 10.10 32-bit desktop). What can I do?
<ThinkT510> rudi: what distro?
<iridium> georgie: yeah, but is better to copy the /etc/conky/conk.conf into .conkyrc in your home directory and edit this one
<bfig> ok. ihave a Real Problem now. the GUI collapsed badly
<rudi> ThinkT510: It's called Ubuntu Ultimate
<ThinkT510> rudi: oh, you should have said, we can't offer support for those derivatives
<ThinkT510> rudi: because they've changed things, as you just learned the hard way
<bfig> i got a message today when i booted up after half-shutting the computer down by putting the laptop monitor down  that said 'you don't have the hardware required to run unity'
<rudi> ThinkT510: Sorry, I figured it would be the same deal. Well, I'm going back to 11.04. This distro doesn't seem to offer anything I can't install/configure myself
<chair> Does anybody have any issues with the new flash version 10.3.181.14 in fullscreen? (10.10 Maverick)
<bfig> then it was downhill from there... i committed the horrible mistake of running the command unity on a terminal, then closing it with ctrl c.
<hongry_> Hi all
<hoijui> ActionParsnip. thanks :-) worked (i had to instruct someone over hte phone, who is PC noob, and i dont have an ubuntu here ;-) )
<ThinkT510> rudi: thats true of most of the spinoffs
<bfig> it was on GNOME i think, now i'm on a shortcut-less gnome and can't do anything
<georgie> how do i make conky start by default on startup.. crontab?
<bfig> how do i revert to factory settings on all the gui variants?
<adam61> hey, does anyone know how to get alsamixer to work? when i put it alsamixergui this is the only thing that comes up; http://imagebin.org/153891  ...it used to open a much bigger, colourful console with more options. anyone know how i can get this back?
<escott> georgie, gnome-session
<iridium> georgie, what is your desktop manager?
<georgie> x
<jeff__> Is it possible to close tty terminal via ssh ?
<[min|dvir|us]> I'm having wireless card issues. Right now I'm connected wirelessly, but it drops when I leave my computer for a while.
<[min|dvir|us]> That is, nm-applet disappears.
<georgie> actually i'm using linux-mint which has ubuntu as base..
<ThinkT510> !mint | georgie
<ubottu> georgie: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<slack-m> i thought mint was a slack derivitive
<[min|dvir|us]> Furthermore, when I restart nm-applet, my wireless doesn't work again until I turn off and back on my wireless card.
<bluecraft> Hi folks
<[min|dvir|us]> Anyone have any ideas?
<bluecraft> ideas about what?
<bluecraft> just joined
<chris122380> Where can I get the "gnomeshell@pidgin.im" folder
<bfig> i think my gui may have collapsed after i installed ia32-libs
<bfig> the boot after that just crapped my gui
<EnzoGame> ciao a tutti
<soapie> chris122380: pidgin related stuff is in ~/.purple
<chair> Does anybody have any issues with the new flash version 10.3.181.14 in fullscreen? (10.10 Maverick)
<kubanc> how do i search in nautilus for specific file format?
<EnzoGame> parlate italiano???
<EnzoGame> i'm italian
<Pici> !it | EnzoGame
<ubottu> EnzoGame: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<[min|dvir|us]> bluecraft: My wireless card is messing up.
<chris122380> No it's one that has to be installed sepratelly for gnome 3
<q_a_z_steve_> Is someone willing to answer a couple proxy questions? General setup and understanding-the-purpose stuff.
<chris122380> it's not in .purple
<EnzoGame> #ubuntu-it
<anxt> how do you get into DOS mode? i have a friend who does lots in the DOS mode and says it is more powerful.
<anxt> rather than the graphics programs
<bluecraft> i think the terminal is the most powerful tool in ubuntu ;)
<[min|dvir|us]> anxt: You are a troll.
<bfig> anxt, alt ctrl f1
<ironhalik> anyone maybe knows how to turn off ambient light sensor on on a dell latitude? :>
<escott> ironhalik, see if it is exposed in /proc or /sys
<ironhalik> uh ok ill try :>
<hongry_> I recently upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, and compiz does not function properly.  Windows have no borders, I get no effects, and it generally does not work right.  Is this a common problem for people who upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 who had compiz installed?
<rliegh> Hello, upgrading to 11.04 just screwed up my video and I cannot access the grub screen. I have a dual boot windows7/11.04 on my hard drive and I need to know how I can fix grub so it does NOT use a video setting I can't see. I AM able to boot from a usb drive
<chris122380> Where can I get the "gnomeshell@pidgin.im" folder? It's not in ./purple it's not part of pidgin install. It's for gnome 3
<escott> rliegh, modify /etc/default/grub
<SimonPHOENIX> how to turn on keyboard from terminal?
<rliegh> @escott do I need to run anything else for grub to read that on bootup?
<anxt> ironhalik: with a piece of black tape?
<Jordan_U> rliegh: sudo update-grub
<escott> rliegh, you would need to rerun grub-mkconfig
<ThinkT510> SimonPHOENIX: paradox
<Jordan_U> rliegh: Specifically, you should uncomment "#GRUB_TERMINAL=console".
<rliegh> Ok, and I can do this from my 10.10 usb stick?
<escott> rliegh, yes
<rliegh> Ok, thanks
<SimonPHOENIX> ThinkT510, keyboard on screen I mean
<escott> rliegh, just chroot yourself into that system see !grub
<adam61> does anyone know how to get alsamixer? i forget and can't figure it out; is it just alsamixer gui? cause that's just giving me a little useless mixer http://imagebin.org/153891
<escott> adam61, alsamixer is a console program
<intok> how do I cook up a script for root Nautalus here for Gnome 2 in 11.04 since the scripts from here no longer work http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/125-nautilus-scripts-to-simplify.html
<anxt> lol that ctr-alt worked thanks bfig
<ThinkT510> SimonPHOENIX: sorry, not sure
<anxt> i can be on more than one at a time
<chris122380> I take it that I can't get the Where can I get the "gnomeshell@pidgin.im" folder any more :-(
<bfig> anxt, ctra alt fx with x in {1,2,3,4,5,6} works. ctrl alt f7 to get back to gui
<ThinkT510> adam61: type alsamixer in a terminal
<newcar> anyone can readme?
<bfig> don't know why it would be more powerful than any other terminal though
<adam61> escott: ThinkT510: when i do that nothing happens. when i type alsamixergui the little one comes up
<anxt> bfig: maybe just the big print
<q_a_z_steve_> My first question is mostly as to purpose - I want to block internet unless traffic is filtered for content. How is this accomplished? How easy is it to circumvent?
<bfig> q_a_z_steve, you need to implement/set up a proxy
<ThinkT510> newcar: yes, need any help?
<chris122380> #pidgin
<adam61> escott: ThinkT510: i guess i have to reinstall it; which is the correct package to reinstall?
<[min|dvir|us]> nm-applet closes after a while. Help!
<escott> adam61, alsa-utils most likely
<bfig> q_a_z_steve, block traffic for who or what hardware?
<adam61> escott, k great thanks; i'll give it a try
<tempest> Can I get the cube to work in Natty?
<floww> Hello folks, iam having problems installing Ubuntu . I h ave reached the point where I install Ubuntu but I dont know how i set the partitioning
<anxt> [min|dvir|us]: sudo apt-get install wicd-curses
<tPl0ch> I'd like to see a professional testing workshop on cakefest
<tPl0ch> I would come for that
<bfig> tempest, don't think so. but check ccsm
<[min|dvir|us]> anxt: Why?
<tPl0ch> oops
<floww> ive read some guides but they didnt help me a lot
<q_a_z_steve_> bfig: That's what I figured - that's the typical/only way... I want to block a laptop which has clearwire USB modem.
<Antwon> has anyone used ecryptfs with openssl key?
<tempest> bfig I got ccsm
<escott> floww, have you decided what partitions you want
<tempest> does not work.
<anxt> dpkg --purge network-manager
<bfig> q_a_z_steve, you want to block the laptop you own?
<[min|dvir|us]> nm-applet closes after a while. Help!
<q_a_z_steve_> floww: any reason not to use the default?
<jeff__> how to remove gnome ?
<floww> escott,  the bigger problem is that I dont know how i set them it always tells me when i say go on  you have to set the boot
<floww> bla bla bla
<q_a_z_steve_> bfig: yup, for my kids etc.
<anxt> [min|dvir|us]: try turning on logging or run in the foreground
<floww> q_a_z_steve yes i have a ssd and windows 7 on it
<chair> Can someone help me understand how I can either downgrade a current package in the Synaptic package manager to an older version, google is not helping me very much atm :( (Maverick Meekrat 10.10)
<rliegh> I'm chrooted and I've edited /etc/default/grub but when I try to run grub-mkconfig or grub-update it gives me errors about not finding / and not being able to create /dev/null and asks me if /dev is mounted [it is]
<floww> its gonna be secondary on my 1tb disk
<bfig> tempest, i mean enter ccsm and see if you can activate the cube. you get some conflicts iirc, ie, some actions that are supposed to rotate the cube do other stuff in unity
<[min|dvir|us]> anxt: Wow, thanks; that's a good idea.
<floww> would anyone provide me with a guide for my problem
<bfig> tempest, it's all explained when you try to do it. again, check ccsm
<jimcooncat> q_a_z_steve, one simple way is to use opendns on your router
<q_a_z_steve_> floww: so just don't use the entire drive.
<escott> floww, well at minimum you need a partition with a mountpoint as "/", in addition you can have a /boot partition or a /home partition. a swap partition is also recommended
<anxt> setxkbmap -layout "dvorak,us"
<anxt> [min|dvir|us]: yeah logs help :)
<q_a_z_steve_> jimcooncat: There is no router
<ironhalik> how can you encrypt, in an easy way, the home folder after instalation?
<floww> escott, I have no idea how to set it I had tried to create a partition, and I have also tried to use the whole hd  but it tells me something that i have to set the boot in the partition manager
<jimcooncat> q_a_z_steve, well, on the computer itself then in /etc/resolv.conf
<tempest> bfig Can't say I am loving this new desktop. Kind of like Gnome the way it was. Ill do a little reading and see if I can get the cube with skydome etc working.
<yigal> Can someone help me get a sd8686 sdio wifi card working on a Pouslbo host controller hub?  Everytime I enable the module for embedded controler of the wireless the computer hard crashes, that is not even REISUB will reboot and I have to manually power the device off?  After loading the module to turn it on, I'll try to get the libertas_sdio drivers to work with it, but so far I'm stuck.  Thank you
<escott> q_a_z_steve, if you only have the single computer directly connected to the internet it makes it harder you have to loopback all network traffic through the proxy, otherwise it can just be disabled in the browser
<adam61> escott: i just reinstalled alsa-utils (and gnome-alsamixer) in synaptic and it still says "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<escott> floww, can you give the exact wording of the error message
<yigal> I guess what I'm asking is what logs should I look at to try and diagnose why these crashes are occuring?
<bfig> tempest, i haven't tried the cube other than just trying whatever was available on unity... i kind of like the unity shortcuts though.
<yigal> bfig: I've read you can have the cube + unity
<floww> no i forgot it but i tell you excactly what i did escott  I pressed on someting else  then i clicked on my 1tb harddrive and created a partition there it bugged out I selected 17 gb and /dos   and use it as ntfs
<Polah> Is there a program that can regularly record RAM usage? Or could I set up a script to do this and run it via cron?
<bfig> yigal, possibly, i'm just saying there are some conflicting things with them
<yigal> bfig: do you know anything about the lack of a fully functioning dbus compiz plugin?
<floww> escott,  so i said ok whatever lets install it on the whole partition didnt work also
<yigal> bfig: in 11.04
<Rodrigo_BR> $1
<Renski> in orer to modify the default group of new files I need to chmod g+s on the directory, right?
<floww> escott,  as u see i need some guidance
<bfig> yigal, i've no idea what you're talking about, in fact i'm having problems with unity myself at the moment
<Renski> I do that, but then members of the group cant ls in that directory
<floww> escott, something with primary boot data
<escott> floww, i understand but without knowing exactly what your error was its hard for me to say what is happening
<yigal> bfig: there is a problem with the dbus plugin for compiz so that dbus calls don't work at the moment
<escott> Renski, thats only for new files in that folder
<yigal> bfig: what problems?
<n2diy>  Can I mix and match Ext 3 and Ext 4 file systems? I'm building a test/backup box, and I was thinking of formatting it Ext 4, but my main box is using Ext 3?
<Younder> n2diy, yes
<escott> adam61, do you not have a /dev/audio/mixer?
<Renski> escott: sure, but that doesnt explain why I cant ls after I cd to that directory
<floww> escott, would it be possible to install ubunntu without Grub , so that I just click f12 while booting and choose my secondary HD to load Ubuntu
<escott> adam61, or rather /dev/snd?
<q_a_z_steve_> jimcooncat: I want to understand, what's the file you mentioned used for? Is that where a gateway address would be setup?
<bfig> yigal, yesterday i wanted to try mania-drive so i downloaded it. then i got some weird ELFCLASS64 problem, i had to download ia32-libs. after i rebooted there was an error telling me i didn't have the necessary hardware to run unity
<rliegh> Ok, I'm trying to repair my 11.04 upgrade from a 10.04 usb stick. trying to run gives me this error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /
<escott> floww, you must have grub, but you can try to put grub on the secondary disk
<bfig> yigal, then i ran unity from a console... and that was my one way ticket to linux hell
<rliegh> the stick is mounted, the target is mounted, I dunno what to do.
<Renski> escott: basically I want the user and group to have full access, and any files and directories they create to be readable by the group
<floww> ok escott  ill thank you
<n2diy> What is the advantage of the Ext 4 FS over Ext 3?
<rliegh> chrooting in and doing it locally gives me the exact same results
<escott> n2diy, extents mostly. check wikipedia
<bfig> yigal, now i don't have a clue what i should do to revert this
<q_a_z_steve_> escott: I don't care about the speed of routing it that way, I do want to eliminate browser being the controller, because that's definitely able to be circumvented in most cases, right?
<adam61> escott: i don't know, the sound card i'm trying to use as my default (tascam us122) doesn't have a mixer i don't think; when i type /dev/audio/mixer it says "bash: /dev/audio/mixer: No such file or directory"
<Younder> n2diy, https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<yigal> bfig: so your on x64 and installed ia32-libs, well I guess uninstall that?
<yigal> bfig: are you using a xorg.conf?
<escott> adam61, sorry its /dev/snd im not sure what file alsamixer is looking for
<rliegh> ok, I'll just try rebooting, fuck it.
<bfig> yigal, what's that?
<yigal> bfig: xorg.conf is a file to manually specify how Xorg should treat your hardware
<escott> q_a_z_steve, anyone who has physical access can circumvent. your child could get their own livecd and boot that to browse for pr0n, but if you control the only outside line...
<bfig> yigal, where should it be?
<yigal> bfig: /etc/X11/ but if you haven't manually created one you won't have one
<adam61> escott, /dev/snd returned the same output. i can't understand why i don't have it anymore
<Hedgehog> Can anyone recommend a good program in the repos for directly editing .pub files?
<escott> adam61, check that your sound card modules are loaded, with lsmod/modprobe
<bfig> yigal, i have one but it doesn't have much on it
<yigal> bfig: in the "good old days" a year ago and more an xorg.conf file was basically required to get graphics up in linux
<mdwright-gdeskto> On 10.04, when I run `sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun`, it appears to run successfully but my java version doesn't actually change. Any ideas why this would be and how I can change the default java to sun's java6?
<yigal> bfig: ok, pastebin it
<nixNcode> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<escott> Renski, (a) check that the setgid bit is working as expected by doing chmod g+s .; mkdir test; ls -l test
<bfig> yigal, http://pastebin.com/aqstPxLW
<jimcooncat> q_a_z_steve_: /etc/resolv.conf is where the dns name servers are stored. Please understand I haven't kept up with all the tech, and this may be different now, so please research this more. If still true, you can get an account at opendns, filter what you want, and put their name servers in this file.
<adam61> escott, that's lsmod/modprobe with no spaces? it says "no such file or directory". cat /proc/asound/modules returns "1 snd_usb_usx2y"
<prashant_123456> hello all
<floww> escott,  its telling me to set the root now i remembered it can i set the root point
<prashant_123456> which is the best mail client in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<escott> adam61, no just lsmod and look for your soundcard module (if you know what it should be)
<bob___> SOUND PROBLEMS, again. Linux Sound is ... Anyone able to keep the sound from the mic from getting to the speakers on a Ubunut 11.04 AMD64 installation?
<yigal> bfig: ok, none of that should mess with unity
<bfig> yigal, *I* messed with unity
<floww> escott,  can i set the root point on my used disk with music movies and so on
<yigal> bfig: just reinstall it
<bfig> yigal, how can i do that? btw i'd like to do the same with GDE
<bfig> also reset my ccsm settings
<yigal> sudo apt-get --reinstall install unity
<escott> floww, setting the mount point to "/" just means that is where your system software will be. all your other stuff like (/home) can be in the same partition or in other partitions
<Hedgehog> Can anyone recommend a good program in the repos for directly editing .pub files?
<escott> floww, if you set it to your used disk then all your music will be deleted
<escott> Hedgehog, what are .pub files?
<adam61> escott, ok i did that and found it. it says: "snd_usb_usx2y          28972  2"
<Hedgehog> escott: Microsoft Publisher
<escott> Hedgehog, libreoffice is my only guess
<floww> escott, how should i do it create a partition and put it there?
<escott> floww, you could delete the partition that exists, and then create a new one
<prashant_123456> Hedgehog, open office
<yigal> bfig: about resetting your compiz, that is your ccsm settings I'd imagine that the command "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz" should do the trick, though I'm not exactly certain
<jimcooncat> Hedgehog: no .pub editor or converter I know of.
<bfig> yigal, what should i do now?
<q_a_z_steve_> escott: good point about the livecd but I think outside of that I'll be fine with a proxy, right?
<bfig> yigal, ok
<yigal> bfig: what have you done?
<Hedgehog> prashant_123456: What program?
<bfig> sudo apt-get --reinstall...
<prashant_123456> Hedgehog, open office
<yigal> bfig: well do that bit above with gconf
<bfig> done
<prashant_123456> Hedgehog, open office publisher
<escott> q_a_z_steve, the point is it is very minimal security, you can try to configure all the browsers to go through the proxy, but its not going to be hard to configure them to go direct *UNLESS* you make sure the only way out is through the proxy, and thats hard to do with a single system
<bfig> now reboot?
<Hedgehog> prashant_123456: I mean, what OpenOffice program?
<yigal> bfig: now you can either log off and login, but in your situation I would almost suggest just restarting to see if there are any improvements
<Hedgehog> prashant_123456: Ah
<prashant_123456> Hedgehog, yep
<prashant_123456> Hedgehog, open office publisher
<bfig> yigal, ok. thanks for the help, i'll reboot and come back
<Faint1> Hi. Just a quick one: What ever happened to the Ubuntu Netbook download for 11.04? There was a link right around 11.04 release time at the Ubuntu home page, but it was 404, and now it has been removed completely.
<escott> floww, the install media has a "try ubuntu first" option which has a tool called gparted, it may be easier to setup the disk partitions with that tool prior to beginning the install
<improveupon> ever since i installed natty the screen is frozen after coming back from hibernation if a video is playing--i think not just flash but totem or anything. you can still pull up a f1-f6 terminal and reboot but that is all. does anyone have any suggestions
<floww> indeed escott  ill head on going this way
<n2diy> I'm building a test box with a SATA 160g hard drive. I can't set the boot flag on the drive, it is an OEM drive that has WIN NT, and XP on it, and it won't boot those, ideas?
<escott> Hedgehog, openoffice has been renamed to libreoffice in newer releases
<q_a_z_steve_> escott: I'm definitely going to have the proxy built on a separate system, but I think if the internet gateway is a transparent proxy (I'm hearing) and it has filters then it solves the issue, at least most of it???
<Hedgehog> prashant_123456: no such program ;(
<escott> q_a_z_steve, yes thats what you want. you want your gateway to be the proxy
<prashant_123456> Hedgehog, its called OOo
<escott> prashant_123456, Hedgehog its now called libreoffice
<q_a_z_steve_> Hedgehog: there is no way that I know of to edit .pub's Microsoft has kept too tight of leash on this. You can do other things like convert it from pub and then edit it as a drawing or whatever... Check www.osalt.com or others.
<prashant_123456> Hedgehog, http://www.openoffice.org/
<prashant_123456> escott, is it really called libreoffice ?
<Faint1> improveupon: is this with a proprietary graphics driver? (re: your hibernation/freeze thing)
<escott> prashant_123456, yes in the more recent versions they switched (its an oracle/sun merge fallout thign)
<Faint1> prashant_123456: oracle is ditching openoffice because libreoffice has gained so much "mindshare"
<prashant_123456> escott, ok
<prashant_123456> Faint1, its great
<Faint1> libreoffice is supposed to have better MS Office compat, etc
<escott> prashant_123456, if someone is running 10.04 then oocalc,oowriter etc are correct, but for 11.04 (And i think 10.10 as well) they want the libreoffice version
<Faint1> I forget what all the good stuff it's supposed to have is
<prashant_123456> escott, ok ic
<aaaaalex> Faint1, no oracle
<no_face> Anyone using TOR in Ubuntu 10.4?
<bfig> yigal, i still can't alt-tab but the ability to bring terminals is there again, same with executing programs with alt+f2
<prashant_123456> no_face, u mean torrent
<yigal> bfig: do you have compiz working?
<no_face> No... i mean TORproject.org
<jimcooncat> Hedgehog: there's an online converter at http://www.zamzar.com/ -- I haven't tried it yet
<DarkKnightCZ> no_face: im using it...
<escott> bfig, can you drag and resize windows?
<yigal> bfig: <super>+w does that show all windows open?
<Antwon> how can I built openssl key module?
<Antwon> build*
<bfig> yigal, yes, it's all a heap of conflicting programs overriding their keys
<bfig> escott, nope :(
<bfig> the part of the gui that handles windows seems to be misconfigured
<escott> bfig, do you have the window decorations (the border you would use for dragging or are they missing?)
<bfig> i don't have minimize/max/restore buttons either
<bfig> escott, i have the down-right corner, and the scrollbar. other than that no
<bfig> escott, for the terminals they don't have a menu bar
<escott> bfig, compiz isn't working then, was it working before?
<bfig> but if i press alt+F they show the context menu
<bfig> escott, yes... till i manually opened and force-closed unity with ctrlc
<bfig> while gde was running :p
<guntbert> bfig: please take it easy on the <enter> key, don't use it for puctuation
<cypha`> what does "touch" do?
<guntbert> *punctuation
<escott> bfig, or at least compiz is partially working (because alt-f2 is working) but compiz isn't doing its job as a window manager
<OerHeks> !touch
<yigal> cypha`: it creates an empty file with the name you supply
<guntbert> cypha`: it creates a file
<OerHeks> touch makes an empty file
<cypha`> oh ok, thanks
<yigal> touch foo, creates the empty file named "foo"
<bfig> escott, i attribute this to a massive key misconfiguration, that's why i wanted it to go back to factory settings
<escott> cypha`, also used to update the files modification date
<cypha`> escott, interesting
<cypha`> thanks
<escott> bfig, i would nuke your .compiz directory then
<newubuntist> hi
<bfig> escott, if i make it explode, will it reconfigure everything automagically?
<Faint1> Is there anyone else here who just didn't dig Unity? :P
<newubuntist> i have an error message i want to confirm the solution before to use it
<escott> bfig, yes, those folders will be recreated
<newubuntist> here's the message "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s collect2: ld returned 1 exit status"
<bfig> escott, where can i find this? home folder?
<Hedgehog> Faint1: I tried to get rid of it
<guntbert> !enter | newubuntist
<Hedgehog> Faint1: I failed
<yigal> bfig: if you want to take risks you could also nuke your ~/.gconf and ~/.gconfd folders
<ubottu> newubuntist: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Faint1> Hedgehog: just select ubuntu classic from the login screen
<yigal> bfig: ~/.config/compiz
<Hedgehog> Faint1: I know, it always fails though
<escott> bfig, yes there is ~/.compiz as well as ~/.config/compiz and ~/.config/compiz-1
<newubuntist> ok ubottu i take note
<guntbert> yigal: suggest "rename" instead of "nuke"
<Faint1> Hedgehog: weird; failed distribution upgrade maybe? or was this a clean install
<Hedgehog> Faint1: No, my computer's just 7 years old ;)
<Hedgehog> With no graphics card
<Hedgehog> It only just survives Unity
<Faint1> Hedgehog: mine's no prize either, but I had no trouble
<guru1004> are there any decent math programs on ubuntu to draw discrete mathematical figures/diagrams
<bfig> so should i nuke all those folders ? just to be sure: ~/.compiz, ~/.config/compiz, ~./config/compiz-1, ~./gconf, ~./gconfd
<escott> bfig, you will only lose whatever customizations you may have made. if they are extensive then it may be worth being more discrete
<Faint1> Hedgehog: I'd say the inability to select "ubuntu classic" and login is an indication that something else is up
<yigal> guru1004: are you familiar with LaTeX?
<Hedgehog> Faint1: no, it works, just very useless
<escott> bfig, the gconf folders control assorted application customization, so i would remove it as a last resort
<Faint1> Hedgehog: not sure what you mean
<yigal> guru1004: PGF/Tikz is a TeX program for this
<yigal> guru1004: also xfig isn't bad
<bfig> ok... i'll leave the gconf ones out of it then. what will hapen when i reboot and it doesn't find any conf files?
<yigal> guru1004: it looks awful but works well
<flowwwww> escott:  I have no idea how to go on google doesnt help me neither I have managed to start gparted but Iam confused
<newubuntist> <guntbert : here's my error message : "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s collect2: ld returned 1 exit status" do you think that this referes to the "ld" library and if yes how can i add it to ubuntu 11.04
<escott> bfig, it will make those folders again with the default contents
<yigal> bfig: it will make them
<yigal> lol
<bfig> but for example, which gui will it boot me into?
<escott> flowwwww, the upper right of gparted shows the disk you are working with
<yigal> bfig: which ever you last opened if it was default
<flowwwww> escott:  indeed selected the  right one
<TheRedOctober> bfig: /etc/skel contains a skeleton of those files, and copies them over if it fails to find them
<alex88[nb]> hi guys, to create a guid based partition table what table type should i use on gparted?
<Faint1> newubuntist: for ld to return an exit status of 1, doesn't it have to be present?
<bfig> ok. i'll try and get back here after this
<yaaar> hey guys. can anybody tell me what the difference between quota.user/quota.group and aquota.user/aquota.group is? I see in the quota man page that aquota is version 2, but there's no mention of what that does differently. i'm using "usrjquota=quota.user,grpjquota=quota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0" in /etc/fstab which works fine. but if i try to change it to aquota (and touch the files) the remount...
<escott> flowwwww, you can right click on a partition and "delete" it, and you can right click on free space and "create" a partition
<yaaar> ...fails saying "bad optioin"
<Faint1> newubuntist: you seem to be trying to build or compile something; have you made sure that you have the build-essential package installed
<newubuntist> Faint : sorry i don't understand your question
<guntbert> newubuntist: sorry, no idea, listen to Faint1
<guru1004> yigal: thanks for the tips.  i was looking for something more high-level such a firemath.
<Faint1> newubuntist: if you read your error message, it says that ld returned exit status 1
<newubuntist> Faint :yes you are right
<escott> alex88[nb], gpt is the guid-partition-table, you can also use gdisk command line utility
<teb2> anyone know if theres an eqvilivant if /etc/init.d/iptables ini script on ubuntu ?
<flowwwww> there is partition sdb1 system preserved   with Flags boot what about it  escott
<escott> flowwwww, hard to say without a screenshot. can you !paste one to us?
<flowwwww> escott:  ill try
<Faint1> newubuntist: for something to return an exit status 1, it has to run :P otherwise it's going to be the shell telling you it's not found
<res0nat0r> teb2: ufw maybe
<newubuntist> Faint: i need to have gcc 4.1 and am afraid if i install build essential this will update the gcc , wht do u think?
<teb2> can ufw read standard iptables rule files?
<yigal> newubuntist: you can have more than one gcc
<escott> teb2, ufw creates its own set of basic rules, i doubt they are compatible with a custom set of rules and filters
<leigh> audio problems: all audio playback has echo, music to front and voices to the back -- how do i fix?
<yigal> newubuntist: usually you just have to make sure that your compiler variable points to the right one
<res0nat0r> teb2: http://pario.no/2008/05/21/using-ufw-iptables-in-ubuntu-804-lts/
<newubuntist> yigal : so i can install build essential without removing my gcc 4.1.2
<janisozaur> I have a laptop, how do I configure it to play audio via both: speakers and headphones simultaneously?
<yigal> newubuntist: you might have to manually install gcc4.1 and then install build-essential
<guru1004> yigal xfig looks perfect
<yigal> guru1004: great!
<newubuntist> yigal : i did install manually gcc 4.1
<teb2> res0nat0r : thx
<alex88[nb]> escott: oh thank you, i'll use that!
<yigal> newubuntist: you should be good to go then
<bfig> escott, yigal, windows haven't returned :|
<escott> janisozaur, you could play around with hda_analyzer (if you have hda sound), but usually its automatically disabled when press detect indicates the headphones are being used
<yigal> newubuntist: so, apt-get install gcc-4.1?
<newubuntist> yigal : no i updated first the sources.list by the right link
<dsphenom> teb2: one method....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Saving iptables
<chewy> guys, someone there? i m trying to install xbmc 10.1 on kubuntu, or ubuntu,... can't. Is there a way?
<adam61> escott, do you know what i might be able to try to recover alsamixer?
<Minze> got an audio-book here, and want to transfer it to the MP3-Player... sadly the ID3-Tags are f..... up and i would like to remove them at all... so that i can sort them by filename
<janisozaur> escott, tbh, I have no idea what kind of sound do I have. I can see snd_hda_intel module loaded but I am not sure if it actually means that I have hda hardware
<Faint1> chewy: very descriptive error message there
<JoshuaL> Minze, easytag
<chewy> Faint1, sorry: i m only trying to find the xbmc package in ubuntu software, no way.
<chewy> Is there a repo i should add?
<escott> janisozaur, if you have a recent intel based laptop, you almost certainly have hda, download the hda_analyzer from alsa, use the --monitor mode to see what flags are being changed when you plug in the headphones, and use the gui to enable the flags for both headphones and speakers
<newubuntist> yigal : then apt-get  updates , then you enter a long command line  i don't have it now but if u need it i can give it to you
<Minze> Sadly i know nether an tool too remove them at all, nor a tool to rename them all at the same time like in WIN
<Jonta> I have a 2030 Typematrix keyboard. I'm learning both it, and the colemak-layout, which is built in to it (hotkey to activate). Ubu is set to norwegian layout, and generally it works well. But there are characters I can't find though, < and > specifically. Solutions? Software to generate a custom charactermap?
<yigal> newubuntist: you need to make sure to install gcc-4.1 manually so that it will be treated as software not to be automatically upgraded, to do this issue, "sudo apt-get install gcc-4.1"
<escott> adam61, sounds like you dont have any sound card modules loaded. what kind of soundcard do you have
<Minze> So that the filenames would be like 1(001).mp3 1(002).mp3 and so on
<chewy> guys, anyone knowing the way to install xbmc on 11.04?
<leigh> any audio experts here?
<wubiuser> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on windows (wubi) but I get an error during instalation (actually, during download), the log show this error: OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'C:\\ubuntu\\install\\ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso'
<adam61> escott, it's a tascam us122. when i do cat /proc/asound/modules it gives: 1 snd_usb_usx2y
<guntbert> !anyone | leigh
<ubottu> leigh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<escott> Minze, there should be an id3tag command line tool which could wipe them all
<newubuntist> yigal : ok i will , then for build essentail : i must do : apt-get build essentials?
<maco> newubuntist: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<newubuntist> thanks :maco
<maco> newubuntist: it has a - and is singular, and you need to give apt-get instructions to do with it, in this case "install"
<escott> adam61, ok... i'm not too familiar with usb soundcards
<pickett> any ftp clients for ubuntu that have speed limits?
<wubiuser> can anyone help me, please ?
<Jordan_U> wubiuser: You need to be logged in as an administrator to install via Wubi. Why not do a normal dual boot install though?
<leigh> Does anyone know how to fix an audio echo playback problem?
<yigal> newubuntist: just <tab> complete, I believe it's "build-essential"
<Jordan_U> pickett: wget
<aaaaalex> Minze, try eye3D
<Jordan_U> pickett: I'm sure there are many others as well.
<yigal> newubuntist: yes, so "sudo apt-get install build-essential" <- just paste what's in the quotes after manually installing
<aaaaalex> Minze, or if you prefer a gui application: easytag
<wubiuser> Jordan_U: how to login as administrator on Windows seven please ? I've never used it. I want to install ubuntu on windows, not as dual boot, just a choice
<newubuntist> yigal , maco thanks , i'll install it and tell you whether it solved the problem
<yigal> newubuntist: cool, please do
<janisozaur> escott, thanks, not sure yet how to do what i want, but this seems to work, as it shows some diff when I (dis)connect headphones. man, I just love linux!
<adam61> escott, it sounds like it's a problem with the alsa software though, so i should be able to reinstall it you'd think wouldn't you? how might you go about this - i tried reinstalling alsa-utils as you suggested earlier in synaptic, but that didn't do it; not quite sure what else to try, it was working fine before
<guntbert> wubiuser: we cannot help you with windows in this channel
<escott> janisozaur, just open the gui and you can revert the part of the diff that is disabling your speakers (you can also apply the diff with the tool iirc)
<wubiuser> btw the problem is about installing ubuntu on windows, so it's somehow related ...
<newubuntist> yigal : it says  that build-essential is already the newest version.
<Jordan_U> wubiuser: You'll have to ask in ##windows about how to login (or at least run wubi) as an administrator.
<wubiuser> I'm the admin, but ..
<wubiuser> ok
<aaaaalex> right click is your friend
<n2diy> I'm building a test box with a SATA 160g hard drive. I can't set the boot flag on the drive, it is an OEM drive that has WIN NT, and XP on it, and it won't boot those, ideas?
<ironhalik> can you make the launcher stay hidden by default? and only appear when you reach the edge/click ubuntu logo?
<OerHeks> chewy, there is 1 ppa for XBMC , but it is Unstable !! > https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/unstable
<newubuntist> Faint: installing build-essential didn't solve the problem
<flowwwww> escott:  here is the picture http://img823.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img823/8281/screenshot1sd.png
<adam61> wubiuser: do you know why it exits me from xchat-gnome when i go to ##flash?
<wubiuser> adam61: I don't
<escott> flowwwww, i don't know what is on that sdb1 partition, but its something windows related
<bfig> damn xchat stood frozen for about the last 10 minutes and i didn't even realized about it. i haven't been able to solve my problems, also, why is the gui thing all messy and intertwined?
<adam61> webiuser: i saw where it said u were admin lol; i hadn't read your previous posts yet haha sorry
<flowwwww> escott:  so leave it ? could it be the boot
<aaaaalex> ironhalik, yes - if you install ccsm you can - there is a unity plug in that allows you to hide it by default
<chewy> OerHeks, i m adding the ppa with apt-get. updating system anyway now...
<chewy> should not be unstable. i works smoothly in another box..
<chewy> .thanks anyway
<escott> flowwwww, the "boot" over in flags doesn't mean much. its a holdover from much older hardware where stuff like that mattered
<ironhalik> thanks aaaaalex
<flowwwww> escott:  ok would you tell me what i do with the other partitions which ones to delete which ones to change
<bfig> i mean, i have several possible guis, some of them can run simultaneously or so they make you think, there is no single config file, also there are functions that overlap in default key placement for example...
<escott> flowwwww, you could also mount sdb1 and look at what is inside it, and if you decide you don't need it you could delete it but your current partition layout seems fine
<wubiuser> Jordan_U: ok, I run wubi as admin, but I have the same error
<aaaaalex> ironhalik, n.p. while you are at it try making the launcher smaller -  you may like it
<ironhalik> sure, ill look around
<escott> flowwwww, you could install ubuntu to sdb6 as "/" and use sdb7 as swap (not sure what is on sdb6 right now)
<newubuntist> yigal : this is the error message i have " /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s collect2: ld returned 1 exit status make: *** [GIZA++] Error 1"
<adam61> does anyone here know about installing alsamixer? thanks in advance
<newubuntist> maco : do you have an idea ? this the erro message " /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s collect2: ld returned 1 exit status make: *** [GIZA++] Error 1"
<Darkenvy> -xray plugin?
<Darkenvy> omg I hate xchat
<Darkenvy> wrong channel
<flowwwww> escott:  lets do it this way how to do it then
<ThinkT510> adam61: it should be installed by default
<Dingo> hi, I'm trying to run a c++ program when I boot Ubuntu
<escott> flowwwww, in the installer you should be able to select sdb6 and set the mount point as "/" from the dropdown, and set sdb7 as swap if thats what you want
<mi01> Hi, I recently found bug in 11.04 concerning external Monitors at Laptops -- you just can not switch off the Laptop screen without loosing the external monitor too. The bug is convirmed  by seferal users. Now there is a similar bug already https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/766490 at launchpad but there does not seem any movement how can I raise attention here ????  Thyx a lot Michael
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 766490 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "[Natty-Beta2] Turning off laptop monitor turn off both monitors (laptop and external) on Vostro 3500" [Undecided,New]
<adam61> ThinkT510: ya i had it but now it's not there. it says the file doesn't exist. i tried reinstalling alsa-utils on synaptic but that didn't do anything. not sure what to try next
<Dingo> but adding it to Startup Applications doesn't do it
<ThinkT510> adam61: odd
<adam61> very
<b0ot> Are there any guides for ubuntu on how to host a website on your own internal network?
<aaaaalex> Dingo, you could have it executed from /etc/rc.local
<yigal> newubuntist: ok gcc is point to the latest gcc you downloaded I believe
<yigal> newubuntist: please tell me what you get when you issue "ls -l /usr/bin/gcc"
<aaaaalex> b0ot, for starters: run sudo apt-get install apache2 and then point your browser to your local ip adress - the web pages live in /var/www by default
<penguat> could anyone help me to get sound working on my toshiba Satellite Pro A200 laptop?
<Gesthal> how do I stop ubuntu to ask for my password every time I leave the computer for what feels like no more than three and a half seconds? it adds no security; I am the only one ever to be in physical range of the computer
<b0ot> aaaaalex, I was told I should use lamp? is that the same thing?
<adam61> ThinkT510: when i type alsamixergui, this comes up: http://imagebin.org/153903
<DrSlony> Hey, how do I find out which version of a program I have installed? libjpeg62 or libjpeg62-dev
<Dingo> aaaaalex, and what would I add to rc.local "./my/path/program" ?
<wubiuserrr> I have a problem during the download of ubuntu via wubi, it gives an error, is it possible to download it separently, because I think that wubi try to download it via torrent, but in my network, the ports used for torrent are blocked.
<yigal> DrSlony: dpkg -l 'libjpeg62*'
<ThinkT510> adam61: can't you edit what you need from that?
<penguat> b0ot: lamp stands for linux/apache/MySQL/PHP
<yigal> DrSlony: what's do you get?
<aaaaalex> Dingo: /full/path/to/program ;-)
<ironhalik> and btw, is there any solid way to edit/skin/theme GDM?
<Dingo> aaaaalex, thanks :)
<ironhalik> GDM login screen that is
<adam61> ThinkT510: no, what i need is the bigger one that had the option to select default sound card
<flowww> escott:  ok am trying it this way
<newubuntist> error message : /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<DrSlony> yigal: http://paste2.org/p/1423784
<abstrakt> someone suggested this http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/libmysqlclient15off/download as a MySQL Workbench replacement
<abstrakt> is that a joke?
<yigal> newubuntist: did you get my message?
<abstrakt> they just mean "use the cli" ?
<aaaaalex> b0ot, lamp or xamp is a package that runs the whole shebang from one directory including mysql and php. downside: no security updates
<brianb_> can some one tell me on a multi boot system if you are chaninloading using the 40_custom file to add a extra linux disto and then you run 30__os prober when you do a update-grub if you look at the grub.cfg file should the root entry and intrd point to the same hard drive?
<multipass> !iphone4
<multipass> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<aaaaalex> Dingo, make sure its executable
<newubuntist> no yigal
<yigal> DrSlony: both are installed then, you see the ii in the 1st column that means that both are installed
<yigal> newubuntist: please tell me what you get when you issue "ls -l /usr/bin/gcc"
<newubuntist> yigal : ok i'll do it and get back to you
<flowww> escott:  can u paste me what u wrote before i lost it due to disconnect
<ThinkT510> adam61: not sure what it is called under unity (something like gnome-mixer perhaps?)
<Dingo> aaaaalex, yeah, I chmodded it +x
<DrSlony> thank you very much yigal :]
<newubuntist> yigal :that's what i got :  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2011-05-16 17:46 /usr/bin/gcc -> gcc-4.5
<yigal> DrSlony: cool :)
<Dingo> aaaaalex, so I don't need to put a period in front of it?
<yigal> newubuntist: right so your /usr/bin/gcc is a symlink that's point to the wrong gcc for you
<hiexpo> hey ya all
<wubiuserrr> is it possible to download ubuntu iso manually, and then install it on windows using wubi ?
<aaaaalex> Dingo, no - you are starting from / not from some current directory ;-)
<newubuntist> <yigal>: how can point to the gcc 4.1?
<toddnine> Hi guys.  Does mirage playlist generator for banshee work on 11.04?  I let it scan all night, and restarted banshee, but I still don't have any UI elements to interact with it
<Vonhinten> I'm running Natty on an Asus N53JF lappy, was trying to get my sound working after it stopped suddenly, ran the AlsaUpdater script and managed to bork the system up pretty good.  Only way I can get Unity to load properly now is by 'alsa force-unload' which basically kills my audio devices completely... is there anyone that has solved this problem, or can tell me how I can go about reverting/fixing
<Vonhinten> my system?  I'd like to fix it rather than throw in the towel and reinstall.
<yigal> newubuntist: so what you can do is remove the symlink, "sudo rm /usr/bin/gcc" and create a new symlink to /usr/bin/gcc-4.1, "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.1 /usr/bin/gcc"
<multipass> how do i upgrade the imobiledevice from 10.10 to what happened in 11.04? i forget the command, is it distro upgrade?
<aaaaalex> Dingo: if the program lives in your home directory for example it would be /home/yourusername/programname
<_Platypus_> wubiuserr: Should be able to download the .iso, burn it off, drop it in, and install from Windows no problem.
<wubiuserrr> waw the download of ubutnu ISO is very slow :/   50k/s O_o
<Dingo> aaaaalex, ah, k,  thanks for the clear explanation :)
<aaaaalex> Dingo, /etc/rc.local is run by root so be carefull what your program does :-D
<adam61> ThinkT510: no, it's alsa-utils, it shows an image of what i'm looking for in the software centre
<eoss> in my apache www folder i want to everytime i create a folder or file also give www-data read access
<eoss> how i do that
<Dingo> yeah, it's pretty tricky :)
<Dingo> aaaaalex, *
<aaaaalex> wubiuserrr, try starting the download again from another mirror or get the torrent
<wubiuserrr> aaaaalex: torrents are blocked for my network
<ThinkT510> adam61: sorry, don't know what to suggest
<aaaaalex> wubiuserrr, why?
<wubiuserrr> aaaaalex: because I'm not the admin of the network ...
<adam61> ThinkT510: that's ok, thanks anyways. very strange problem
<aaaaalex> wubiuserrr, :-D
<wubiuserrr> aaaaalex: I tried from the offical link http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download  can you give me a more faster links ?
<Dingo> let's test this :)
<Dingo> brb
<xangua> wubiuserrr: use torrents
<wubiuserrr> xangua: -__-
<wubiuserrr> I can not xangua
<aaaaalex> wubiuserrr, if you go for the download alternatives you should be able to select a mirror close to the exit point of your netowork
<bfig> god i can't deal with this. i want to get the whole gui to factory settings and i'm willing to do almost anything. i don't care about any gui setting at all just want to explode everything. also, what am i supposed to do with ia32-libs? is that a potential problem? should i uninstall it?
<aaaaalex> bfig, first: lets take a deep breath. :-D what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Guest84866> hello, i have a invalid source. I have gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list OPEN but i cant find the invalid source.
<bfig> aaaaalex, 11.04
<flowww> escott:  installation is going on
<Dingo> aaaaalex, it didn't start :/
<flowww> hope it didnt delete my music and other stuffs :/
<aaaaalex> bfig, unity --reset should do the trick
<magnus_> anyone got issues with flash on ubuntu 11.04? im getting a lot of white boxes and weird graphics artifacts in my flash since upgrade
<gape> Hello, i'm really new to linux, but i really can't find the dvd drive anywhere
<ironhalik> which compiz plugin handles the menu bar/title bar transparencies?
<tuxers> how can i list all sources using gksudo?
<bfig> aaaaalex, will that destroy all gui (not just unity) settings? because i want to go back to absolute zero with *all* of it
<gape> If i insert ubuntu install dvd it shows up normally, but when i enter mathematica install dvd it's nowhere to be found
<aaaaalex> Dingo - can you run it from the terminal? i mean as your user?
<aaaaalex> bfig idk
<Dingo> aaaaalex, the program itself?
<multipass> hi is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  a good idea if im going to stay on 10.10?
<aaaaalex> Dingo yes. does it do what it is supposed to do? does it run?
<bfig> aaaaalex, couldn't load unityshell: error: GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object not supported
<wubiuserrr> aaaaalex: I found one, which is much more faster
<Dingo> aaaaalex, yes
<Dingo> aaaaalex, it runs, and does what it should do, it's a C++ application btw
<aboudesk> for 11.04 upgrade questions is this the best channel?
<mfilipe> how do I do to change the number of application in unity dock?
<tuxers> how can i list all sources using gksudo?
<aaaaalex> bfig: sorry ijust pulled that command from this web site: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-reset-unity-to-default-settings-in-ubuntu/ . but i would guess you need to log out and back in again for the changes to take effect
<Dingo> do I need to run a certain program to apply the changes to rc.local ?
<bfig> aaaaalex, it pretty much reseted fine except i don't have the leftside bar...
<aaaaalex> Dingo: no. it just needs to be executable by root and the path needs to be correct - oh and the program of course
<aaaaalex> bfig: should be back after relog
<aaaaalex> wubiuserrr, great!
<Dingo> aaaaalex, I added it right before the exit 0 statement
<bfig> aaaaalex, ok i'll try
<aaaaalex> Dingo, yes. this always works for me :-D
<aboudesk> I'm trying to install google-chrome, "Ubuntu Software centre" says: Dependency is not satisfiable: libcurl3  , how can I fix that?
<Dingo> do I need to do something more then chmod +x to be executable by root?
<wubiuserrr> aaaaalex: but can you tell me if it's possible to install this iso that I'm downloading manualy, on windows using wubi ?
<ThinkT510> aboudesk: why not chromium-browser?
<bastidrazor> tuxers: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xangua> aboudesk: chromium-browser is already in repository and is open source
<TheRedOctober> Hi all...How do you check to see how much swap a process is using?
<tuxers> bastidrazor,  i did so, i dint have the invalid source there
<tuxers> it
<Vonhinten> What does the ubuntu/linux installation do to determine what drivers to load for my system, by default?  Suppose I want to go back to that, how would you do that?
<aboudesk> ok fine, ThinkT510, xangua, but I still would like to have libcurl3 installed
<jon8> what is a ubuntu command that can take this text, Hello.Sir.YOU or Cya.Sir.Bye -- is there a command that would drop the first word, before the first period?
<bfig> aaaaalex, hasn't worked. i think it has to do with ia32-libs (99% probability i'd say), which i installed yesterday to play a game... for some reason i think this overrides the proper 64bit library that should be used for unity
<aaaaalex> wubiuserrr, from my experience with past ubuntu versions i would guess that that you just pop it in your win$ and run the installer
<Dingo> aaaaalex, sorry, closed my command line
<brianb_> can someone tell me if you look at the grub.cfg file should the root entry and intrd point to the same hard drive? if you are multibooting from the ubuntu grub2 bootloader into another distro installed on another partition?
<prashant_123456> i m using ubuntu 11.04 i have a problem that some webpages not loading properly dont know why any help ??
<ProlificPuffin> T check Swap, type "free" into a terminal (no quotes)
<prashant_123456> i m using ubuntu 11.04 i have a problem that some webpages not loading properly like mail.yahoo.co.in dont know why any help ??
<gape> When I enter my mathematica install dvd, the dvd drive just disappears, do i have to mount it somehow?
<aaaaalex> bfig what exactly is the problem?
<Dingo> jon8, regular expressions? sed?
<bfig> aaaaalex, i can't use unity properly
<Minze> thanks, and good night
<prashant_123456> i m using ubuntu 11.04 i have a problem that some webpages not loading properly like mail.yahoo.co.in dont know why any help ??
<jon8> Dingo thanks
<aaaaalex> bfig in what way?
<prashant_123456> anyone to help me out
<arielsanflo> #elweb
<gape> what shows up wrong prashant
<bfig> aaaaalex, the launcher won't appear, the desktop that loads is i think gnome
<ProlificPuffin> Switch Yahoo Mail to "Classic"
<Vonhinten> prashant_123456, won't resolve?  won't load completely?  won't load images? what?
<prashant_123456> gape, pages loads so slowly some webpages load partially
<aaaaalex> bfig when you enter your username at the logon screen you can select your session: ubuntu (unity) or classic (gnome 2.something)
<prashant_123456> Vonhinten, pages loads so slowly some webpages load partially
<bfig> prashant_123456, i found this started happening since yesterday's update
<aboudesk> I just installed 11.04, previously I used to go to places->server and connect to another ubuntu on the network, how I  do the same thing now? I can't see anything like "places"
<Vonhinten> prashant_123456, wireless?
<prashant_123456> Vonhinten, pppoe broadbnad connection via network manager
<guinn> quit
<prashant_123456> bfig, i m having problem since i m using ubuntu 11.04
<aaaaalex> aboudesk, in nautilus, hit f10 to get to the menu and select: connect to server ;-)
<gape> Does anyone know how to access dvd drive, do i have to mount manually or something? I tried some commands i found while searching but none of them works
<prashant_123456> Vonhinten, all webpages load good in windows but not in ubuntu
<gape> I tried entering ubuntu livecd and gets mounted normally, but mathematica 8 dvd doesn't
<prashant_123456> gape, /media
<prashant_123456> Vonhinten, any solution
<gape> it's not there
<gape> As i'm saying, when I enter the dvd it disappears
<gape> Normal websites or only those using flash/other plugins
<prashant_123456> gape, mail.yahoo.co.in
<adam61> i've found the alsamixer executable in the proper folder, /usr/bin, but it doesn't do anything when i double click it. i reinstalled alsa-utils with synaptic, but when i try to reinstall alsa-utils with software centre it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop if i remove it. anyone have any ideas?
<Vonhinten> prashant_123456, other than using some network tools to try to figure out what the problem is, I have no ideas
<gape> did you try using classic version prashant?
<prashant_123456> Vonhinten, ok thanks
<prashant_123456> gape, i m on classic version
<prashant_123456> gape, everything is fine under windows but not in ubuntu
<Snicers-Work2> Is there a terminal based way to select which packages you want to update?
<aaaaalex> Snicers-Work2, install aptitude
<Snicers-Work2> aaaaalex, I have aptitude, how do I get a list then?
<aaaaalex> Snicers-Work2, sorry, idk. Anyone?
<Snicers-Work2> Is there a terminal based way to select which packages you want to update? I already have aptitude
<Jordan_U> Snicers-Work2: sudo apt-get install foo
<Jordan_U> Snicers-Work2: If it's already installed it will be updated.
<Jordan_U> Snicers-Work2: There is one drawback though, it will also set all those packages as being "manually installed".
<Snicers-Work2> Jordan_U, I have a message saying I have security updates, I want to review that list and verify those updates so if something breaks I know where to start.
<Snicers-Work2> So I don't know what packages to update yet.
<Snicers-Work2> Trying to find out.
<bencc> how can I see how many file descriptor a user uses?
<aaaaalex> Snicers-Work2, to fing out you could run sudo apt-get upgrade and then answer N for no - it will first display the list of what will be done before its being done
<edbian> bencc, Do you mean the .jpeg .gif  .mp3   etc etc?
<Snicers-Work2> aaaaalex, that works, but there has got to be a better way right?
<bencc> edbian: I'm running a network stress test from a terminal and I want to see how many file descriptors the user uses
<mathias> hey
<mathias> comment ça va
<edbian> bencc, I don't know
<Guest44649> i speak a little english
<aaaaalex> Snicers-Work2, just ran apt-get help
<computa_mike> is the room ok?   I had loads of problems connecting
<aaaaalex> Snicers-Work2, it mentions something like dselect...
<Snicers-Work2> ok, thanks.
<aaaaalex> Guest44649 There are support channels in other languages
<angel668> Hello I've upgrade from Ubuntu 10.10 to Ubuntu 11.04 and from some reason the thtering on Iphone 4 is not working any idea ?
<computa_mike> i think empathy is playing up...  can't see who's in the room
<IsTI37> hello, is someone here who uses lxc for vps' and may answer to a few questions ? I see that OpenVZ is no longer supported in ubuntu but lxc lacks too many features out of the box.
<ProlificPuffin> Angel - BT tethering or via a cable?
<ProlificPuffin> Is network manager not seeing the connection?
<computa_mike> i have a couple of questions ...In Empathy how can I See the participants in this room?  The member list at the side seems to have gone
<Dingo> anyone has rc.local edited in 11.04?
<angel668> ProlificPuffin: via a cable
<Dingo> I edited etc/rc.local and it doesn't boot my program
<Scunizi> Within Gwibber.. how do I tell my account to follow someone?
<cypr1nus> hi, i've got a problem with my cell phone. Whenever I plug my cell phone usb wire to my PC, my ubuntu detects my phone, but after 5 seconds it disappears.
<newubuntist> yigal : it didn't solve the prob
<newubuntist> Yigal : i have the same error message
<yigal> newubuntist: ok, what are you trying to compile?
<computa_mike> is it me or is there some network issue with #ubuntu?
<kb3gtn> oO
<Absolute0> Why is the '^' required in the command 'apt-get install lamp-server^' ?
<ironhalik> which compiz plugins sets gnome transparency? as in menu/title bar?
<computa_mike> Absolute0: I didn't think it would be...  Is that the package name?
<Absolute0> computa_mike: it's some weird meta package name, installs the entire lamp stack.
<newubuntist> Yigal am:  trying to compile Giza++ word alignment tool
<newubuntist> <Yigal>: i must run the file 'make'
<computa_mike> Absolute0: I'm just checking that package out in aptitude - perhaps there's some naming convention
<Absolute0> computa_mike: apt-cache search won't find it
<yigal> newubuntist: you can manually link to the location of libgcc_s.so
<Absolute0> i just found that in some tutorial
<yigal> newubuntist: -lgcc_s -L/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1
<newubuntist> Yigal those errors are the compilation errors of running the 'make' program, how can i link manually, shall i modify the makefile?
<yigal> newubuntist: yes, I think you must, where does it think the library is?
<melow01> (command line question): how can I figure out where audacity is installed in the Ubuntu 9.10 file system?
<newubuntist> Yigal i'll check the makefile
<yigal> newubuntist: cool
<newubuntist> Yigal :is this command line to locate the library?
<yigal> newubuntist: to find the library use locate
<yigal> newubuntist: locate libgcc_s.so
<computa_mike> Absolute0: I have no idea why the ^...  but I'm learning packaging at the moment, so that's something to look at..  I wouldn't have thought there would be a requirement.
<newubuntist> yigal : this are the results : /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1,  /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1/libgcc_s.so,    /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.5/libgcc_s.so
<computa_mike> does anyone know how to do arrays in shell scripts..  I've had a go but I keep getting syntax errors.. Any ideas?
<yigal> newubuntist: you want to use /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1/libgcc_s.so for gcc-4.1
<Jordan_U> computa_mike: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/005
<newubuntist> <yigal> yes sure
<n-iCe> hi I bought an Alfa AWUS036H wireless card, I have 4MB bandwidth I used to download with my old car about 400kb/s now with this card is about 100kb/s what could it be it has 88% signal strenght :/
<aaaaalex> melow01, find / -iname audacity
<yigal> newubuntist: cool ;D
<melow01> aaaaalex, thanks. I see most of it is in the /usr/share/ directory. Is that directory for all users in the system?
<aaaaalex> melow01, indeed. all user specific stuff is in /home/...
<computa_mike> Jordan_U: I was following the tutorial at http://www.tutorialspoint.com/unix/unix-using-arrays.htm but that doesn't work...
<melow01> aaaaalex, true but the files I found are in the /usr/ directory... how is that directory different from the /home/ directory?
<escott> melow01, /home/username is owned by username, /usr/ is owned by root
<aaaaalex> melow01, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<jaymeskeller> Hi, very simple question here. In chromium, some letters show up as question marks. I think I'm missing a package somewhere. What would be the package I need to fix it?
<melow01> escott, ahhh... ok, thanks for the clarification. /usr/share/audacity/ mostly contains plugins which I suppose all users would need access to anyway.
 * YankDownUnder doesn't understand why folks just don't run Chrome...
<escott> melow01, yes and you cannot accidentally or intentionally modify them
<Jordan_U> computa_mike: Don't follow that guide. They use /bin/sh when in fact they're expecting a specific shell like /bin/bash or /bin/ksh.
<Jordan_U> computa_mike: Follow the guide I sent you.
<melow01> escott, ...unless I'm root?
<computa_mike> Jordan_U: I was hoping to update the postinst packaging script generated by debhelper...  That uses /bin/sh... So I should be using /bin/bash
<escott> melow01, yes
<Jordan_U> computa_mike: If you want to start using arrays, which are not defined in posix sh, then yes, you will need to change the #! line to #!/bin/bash.
<computa_mike> Jordan_U: I though that sh was aliased to bash in ubuntu...
<computa_mike> Jordan_U: Is that not right?
<launch>  /server 192.168.1.18 8002
<escott> computa_mike, it may be but you should reserve /bin/sh for posix compatible scripts, and bash may notice it was called as sh and drop to posix mode and complain
<Jordan_U> computa_mike: It is not right, and even if it were your scripts should not ask for /bin/sh if they're meant to be run with /bin/bash.
<jaymeskeller> Hi, very simple question here. In chromium, some letters show up as question marks. I think I'm missing a package somewhere. What would be the package I need to fix it?
<computa_mike> Jordan_U: cool - I'll be looking into arrays then :)
<YankDownUnder> jaymeskeller, Mate, what's wrong with running Chrome - the native package - as opposed to running Chromium - via wine?
<n-iCe> traceroute command as the benchmarking test? how exactly, I am sorry
<computa_mike> Jordan_U:  Thanks for thehelp
<n-iCe> hi I bought an Alfa AWUS036H wireless card, I have 4MB bandwidth I used to download with my old car about 400kb/s now with this card is about 100kb/s what could it be it has 88% signal strenght :/
<YankDownUnder> n-iCe, Have you tried to check/config yer wifi card's settings with "sudo iwconfig wlan0" ?
<jaymeskeller> YankDownUnder: It's in the Ubuntu repro, that's why.
<aaaaalex> jaymeskeller, try opening the preferences -> under the hood -> customize fonts and then select unicode utf-8 as an encoding
<YankDownUnder> jaymeskeller, Just trying to make it simple, mate. Sorry.
<n-iCe> YankDownUnder: yes are ok
<YankDownUnder> n-iCe, I have a machine here in the lab that I have to force the settings in order for the machine to get proper throughput on it's wireless - ergo, I've "scripted" the settings - otherwise, the machine gets fairly poor throughput....
<adam61> anyone know why audacious stops as soon as another application, say google chrome, is opened? i had this problem before and solved it by removing pulseaudio, but i'm very hesitant to do that again because i think it may have been the reason i had to reinstall ubuntu twice. any ideas?
<YankDownUnder> n-iCe, Just as an FYI, as well, I always install dnscache-run on my workstations/servers => helps to cache DNS data, which also makes the network (or workstation) run a bit "nicer" as it were.
<ShaunDreclin> Hey, what is linux-swap? I used gparted to make 16g of empty space on my drive then ran the installer, and now ive got a 15g ext4 partition and a 2gb linux-swap partition
<YankDownUnder> adam61, Same situation basically, however, I tweaked out my swap partitions (they live on different drives) and tweaked out the sysctl.conf for better vm usage.
<melow01> How can I use the remove command, rm, to remove both a directory and a file in the same command?
<escott> adam61, pulseaudio provides a software mixer. if your hardware doesn't provide a hardware mixer you will only be able to play a single stream
<YankDownUnder> melow01, rm -rf filename
<aaaaalex> melow01, use the -r parameter to make it recursive
<escott> melow01, that will remove the entire directory if filename is a directory
<escott> adam61, you could check with lsof what audio devices in /dev are being used and by which processes
<Snicers-Work2> I have a folder with -rwxrwxr-x permissions on it, but when I mkdir inside of that folder the new folder has -rwxr-xr-x, how do I force it to inherit the parent directories permissions?
<aaaaalex> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<adam61> escott, ah i think that might be the problem, it's not detecting a mixer.. although it was working perfectly before, after i deleted pulseaudio... k i'll check lsof thanks
<adam61> YankDownUnder: ok cool thanks.. not quite sure what a lot of that means ahha, but thanks
<ShaunDreclin> Thanks aaaaalex
<dwxreaper> Snicers-Work2: maybe it has to do with who owns the folder and an alias would also work
<aaaaalex> =)
<ShaunDreclin> Is linux-swap like windows's page file?
<daniel> help
<Snicers-Work2> dwxreaper, what do you mean an alias would also work?
<Snicers-Work2> dwxreaper, and the owner is the same user that is creating the new folder.
<aaaaalex> ShaunDreclin, in many ways yes
<melow01> YankDownUnder, thanks, got it
<YankDownUnder> melow01, Roger that.
<melow01> adam61, I haven't used audacious but I noticed some issues with audacity so I'm removing it and reinstalling.
<ShaunDreclin> Alright thats good, i tend to max out my ram a lot. One more question, my partitions are named sda1 sda5 and sda6, is there any way to rename them to 123?
<adam61> escott, i couldn't see anything there: http://pastebin.com/uPYnBVby
<melow01> adam61, I've also got a odd version of audacity so I'm reverting back to the stable release
<ShaunDreclin> Not really important i suppose but i know its gonna bu me
<aaaaalex> !label
<ubottu> To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<ShaunDreclin> Thanks :D
<aaaaalex> uw
<adam61> melow01, cool i've heard that's a good program - haven't used it yet myself
<ShaunDreclin> Oh wait its not the label, its under device name
<Vonhinten> What does the ubuntu/linux installation do to determine what drivers to load for my system, by default?  Suppose I want to go back to that, how would you do that?
<aaaaalex> ShaunDreclin, the names you have will remain though i think they are assigned in the order the drives are found by the kernel
<escott> adam61, sudo lsof | grep "/dev"
<rww> ShaunDreclin: in short, no.
<ShaunDreclin> Ahh damn. I wonder why it went 1 5 6, what happened to 2 3 and 4 haha
<aaaaalex> ShaunDreclin, but you can uses labels or UUIDs to handle the partitions instead of the device names
<ironhalik> Can you theme the newer GDM?
<ShaunDreclin> Aha, I'll do that then
<adam61> escott, http://pastebin.com/LTPbp8f9
<ShaunDreclin> First time using linux, this is all very alien to me~
<rww> ShaunDreclin: in long, MSDOS-style disk layouts can have 4 primary partitions, one of which may optionally be an extended partition containing logical partitions. So, four boxes, one of which has more boxes inside it. Logical partitions are labeled starting at 5.
<aaaaalex> ShaunDreclin, welcome to free software :-D
<enferex> So I have run oprofile, and I get teh following when I try to opreport after i dump the data: "No sample file found"  I have a log in /var/lib/oprofile/samples/oprofiled.log which said it captured values.  But nothing when I do a opreport.  Whats up?
<aboudesk> is there a way in 11.04 to get to the Places->Downloads quickly like it used to be previously?
<rww> ShaunDreclin: so sda1 is a primary partition, then you have an extended partition that contains sda5 and sda6.
<ShaunDreclin> Oh! Yay, now it makes sense. Thanks rww :3
<wizard1> should i remove pulseaudio from my ubuntu installation?
<ShaunDreclin> Going off on a tangent here, but whats the difference between a primary and logical partition?
<escott> adam61, it seems pulse has the only open file. if possible see if you can get audacity to output to pulse
<abioticrhyme> I need a little help I just got through running configure and got several warnings using gcc
<dusf> i am trying to install an NVIDIA driver from inside a tty, but when i try 'sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux.........run' it tells me command not found, what is the correct syntax?
<escott> ShaunDreclin, its a workaround from extremely old limits that said max of 4 partitions
<fredhami> I recently connected my pc to the lcd tv.  When I work in windows xp the pc input signal on my lcd works, however when i boot up into ubuntu, the lcd screen says: mode not supported? is there a firmware or software update that could fix this issue for ubuntu?
<OerHeks> dusf cd /to/the/path/of/file
<merryman540> hello I have ubuntu 8.04. If I run an upgrade to say 10.04 will I lose my home folder, settings etc?
<wizard1> i have heard nothing good about pulse and it seems according to the wine guys that it is responsible for breaking audio in wine
<adam61> escott, when i do that, there's no sound when i play audacious. not sure what else i'd have to change there
<dusf> OerHeks: i'm already in the dir, i have it on reliable recommendation i need to use 'su' - thanks
<ShaunDreclin> Escott aha, i think i get it
<ShaunDreclin> Off to install ubuntu, thanks again for the help guys c:
<merryman540> hello I have ubuntu 8.04. If I run an upgrade to say 10.04 will I lose my home folder, settings etc?
<yagoo> !universe
<bastidrazor> merryman540: no.
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ShaunDreclin> 11.04 is the new one~
<escott> merryman540, you shouldnt lose your home folder, and settings should stay, unless the program was upgraded and doesn't respect that setting
<merryman540> er um doesn't respect that setting?????
<fredhami> I using maverick 10.4 does somebody know what is going on?
<Chotaz> I currently have a Q6600 OC'd at 4.0, perfectly stable with water cooling, 8GB of ram and a slightly OC'd GTX9800, but YT videos act weird on full screen, dunno why that'd happen on such a rig, neither I know how to get around it. Any tips?
<merryman540> Ok I'll upgrade and be damned ha ha ha ha. Thanks.
<escott> merryman540, if program B replaces program A, then B may not understand A's settings, so you may have some minor tweaking to do
<adam61> escott, all apologies i'm an idiot, i've been testing it with my speakers off for the last ten minutes lol.. you're suggestion about switching to pulse output worked! thank you very much!!
<fredhami> with the lcd not being suppoted in ubuntu
<chantal> how to fix the sound on this system
<merryman540> escott- ok thank you
<escott> Chotaz, try the flash 64bit ppa
<Chotaz> escott, wanna walk me through that? I'm kinda enw
<escott> Chotaz, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/64bit-flash-ppa/
<crischan> just got a thinkpad x220 with 320GB hdd + 80gb ssd, but ubuntu 11.04 just shows the hdd. aything special requirements for ubuntu to suse ssd?
<escott> crischan, depends on how the ssd is connected. does it appear in lspci
<merryman540> Can anyone tell a quick way to solve this please: E: Malformed line 64 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<merryman540> I'm fairly sure there aren't 64 lines
<crischan> escott, it's a intel mSATA ssd, and no, it doesnt show up in lspci
<usr13> crischan: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<escott> crischan, if it is SATA then it wouldn't show up anyways (There are some pci SSDs) have you checked cat /proc/partitions or sudo fdisk -l
<merryman540> E:Malformed line 64 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse), E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<escott> merryman540, have you checked line 64 of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<KM0201> merryman540: you didn't put that line in your source list correctly... pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<crischan> escott, thanks, but no trace of it.
<escott> crischan, does mSATA use the same controller as SATA? or does it have its own controller?
<crischan> escott, if i'd only know... i'll have to dig deeper for taht, i guess
<flowbee> how can i find out the VERSION of a particular package... i.e. redis-server ... .  i want to know the VERSION of the software that if installed through the package manager would install.  i'm debating whether to install from source or not.
<escott> crischan, what is listed in ls /dev/disk/by-path
<robieli> ciao, chi mi può aiutare con una webcam?
<aaaaalex> flowbee one way would be to open synaptic and search for the package
<escott> !br | robieli
<ubottu> robieli: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<flowbee> aaaaalex, only have command line
<robieli> sorry
<Sonja> *	6	*	*	*	foo     <-- this cron will execute foo every morning at 6am... how do i end the foo job (Ctrl-C?) at 9am every morning?
<merryman540> escott - KM0201: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/609813/
<escott> Sonja, make the job dump its pid to a file in tmp, then at 9 run another job which kills the process listed in the pid, and remove the tmp file
<merryman540> E:Malformed line 64 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse), E:The list of sources could not be read.'http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/609813/
<Sonja> escott: thanks. now i must google meoar
<aaaaalex> flowbee, apt-cache show packagename
<escott> merryman540, its a good idea prior to updating to remove those ppas
<ccallahan> What's the Ubuntu-related gaming channel? I'm trying to start a Ubuntu clan, but I need to know what's the channel or if there even is one.
<KM0201> merryman540: have you tried removing 64?
<yagoo> anyone trying the latest flash? supposeduly there are great updates for it
<ugliefrog> I have a dual monitor set up...when i click the full screen button in lets say youtube it puts it fullscreen on the second monitor i need it to stay full screen on the main monitor....
<Sonja> or do i instead need 0	6	*	*	*
<KM0201> yagoo: i am... its working great for me
<Sonja> to do it everymorning at 6am
<Sonja> instead of  * 6 * * * foo
<escott> Sonja, echo $$ > /tmp/mycronjob.pid; then the rest of your job
<ShaunDreclin> Hey i just finished installing ubuntu and im at the bootloader, is there any way to make windows the default option?
<merryman540> KM0201- can you tell me which one is 64 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/609813/
<yagoo> KM0201, do u get the full dialog settings box.. i mean the "new" dialog settings that's the buzz
<Sonja> thanks
<KM0201> merryman540: can y[ou not see the numbers on the side?
<KM0201> merryman540: if i had to guess, its probably line 66... but thats just a guess...
<escott> Sonja, better to specify the minutes as 0
<merryman540> Now I can ha ha ha thanks.
<flowbee> trying to install redis-server on ubuntu.  the package manager says version = 2:2.0.1-2 ; yet when i install that version and do redis-server --version => Redis server version 1.3.15 ... if i want a later version is my only alternative to install from source?
<yagoo> KM0201, 10.3 has alot of new advanced settings box.. does it work for your case? just wondreing before i can borke my system :)
<KM0201> merryman540: you're gonna have a couple extra lines because of the way you copy/pasted that... so im' guessing its line 66
<Sonja> thanks escott
<KM0201> yagoo: i've not really used any of the advanced settings
<KM0201> i just know its not causing my cpu to spike to 100% whenever i do anything w/ flash now (memory leak fixed)
<merryman540> KM0201 -so how do I disable them? # something is it?
<aaaaalex> flowbee, you could search if somebody already made a more recnet package. maybe there is a ppa for it
<aaaaalex> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
 * yagoo says u can right-click on a flash area after it loads to reach the settings box.. the new advanced settings should be visible..
<kingofswords> how do i fix my flashplayer in 64bit?
<KM0201> merryman540: honestly, i would just delete it.. rather than disable it.
<flowbee> aaaaalex, are supllementary packages?
<kingofswords> how do i fix my flashplayer in 64bit?
<KM0201> merryman540: there's no reason to comment it out, as its not in there properly as it is, so its useless
<yagoo> KM0201, it supposed to offer more privacy controls which is good
<escott> merryman540, you are going to have to update all those ppa's anyways
<KM0201> yagoo: i guess... like i said, i've not messed w/ it
<Onryo> kk
<merryman540> escott is that sudo apt-get update??
<Sonja> escott: like this? http://pastie.org/1924198
<KM0201> merryman540: no, apt-get update, just updates your source list after you've made changes to it.. what exactly are you tryin to do?
<aaaaalex> flowbee, ppa= personal package archive. any one can make a ppa on launchpad.
<escott> merryman540, no i mean either (a) the ppa will not be necessary, or (b) you will have to find a ppa appropriate to your new release (you were doing a dist-upgrade right)
<deco_> anyway know how to completely remove an ubuntu sso account ?
<escott> Sonja, no create a script for it.. #!/bin/bash\necho $$>/tmp/mycron.pid\nmycommand
<crogeek> hi
<crogeek> I need help
<aaaaalex> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<crogeek> Can I disable completely vsync on classic+compiz?
<crogeek> how can I do that?
<ShaunDreclin> Hey i just finished installing ubuntu and im at the bootloader, is there any way to make windows the default option?
<adam61> escott, i tested it again, and turns out switching output in audacious to pulseaudio actually didn't fix the problem. audacious still stops when i open the browser
<KM0201> !grub2 | ShaunDreclin yes.. read this.
<ubottu> ShaunDreclin yes.. read this.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> Sonja, then run that script in your cron-job, and later kill it. when you kill the parent bash shell hopefully the child process will also be killed. if its not you may have to do some bash stuff to get the child pid
<crogeek> QuakeLive is locked at 60fps, seems that vsync is turned on completely, how can I disable ?
<adam61> does anyone know how to solve conflicts between alsa and pulseaudio? i think that's what's causing audacious to stop when another application opens
<datakid> any recommendations for software to draw patch panel diagrams with?
<fredhami> I trying to connect pc computer to my Samsung 32" LCD using a VGA cable because the pc does not have HDMI. When i am in windows xp it work however when I boot in to ubuntu, 1o.4 the screen on my lcd said mode not supported.  do I need a video card to run the signal over to my lcd?
<crogeek> Can I disable completely vsync on classic+compiz?
<datakid> i've used Dia, but I was looking for something ...under more dev? sexier?
<szal> adam61: audacious runs fine through Pulse here
<adam61> szal: what do you have your audacious output plugin set to?
<adam61> (in preferences)
<szal> adam61: PulseAudio output plugin
<merryman540> KM0201 & escott - thanks for your help bye
<KM0201> good luck
<szal> adam61: so if your browser makes Aud stop, it's probably a non-behaving Flash plugin or something
<fredhami> I trying to connect pc computer to my Samsung 32" LCD using a VGA cable because the pc does not have HDMI. When i am in windows xp it work however when I boot in to ubuntu, 1o.4 the screen on my lcd said mode not supported.  do I need a video card to run the signal over to my lcd?:)
<szal> no such problem here; FF audio plugin routes its output through Pulse like it's supposed to
#ubuntu 2011-05-19
<adam61> szal: ok that makes sense.. how would i go about disabling that? i'm using google chrome with flashplayer square.
<szal> fredhami: how about DVI?
<kingofswords> how do i fix my flashplayer 64bit that crashes?
<fredhami> what is DVI?
<fredhami> male to female
<KM0201> fredhami: digital video input?  it's "not VGA"... :)
<fredhami> so i need a dvi cable
<carnage1> post to post
<fredhami> instead of vga
<KM0201> fredhami: yes, assuming your video adapter has a DVI port
<szal> adam61: no friggin' idea about Chrome
<KM0201> fredhami: and also assuming your display has a dvi port.
<hiexpo> what does  * .   after /dir/  mean ?
<adam61> szal: haha ok.. i guess i'll test it out with other browsers. thanks
<fredhami> yea no the computer oem does not have a installed video card
<yagoo> I relogged in to a closer freenode..dam disc
<szal> hiexpo: in what context?
<hiexpo> szal, as in rsync -r /home/dion/Linux/os/pentgesting/* .
<carnage1> pentageisting
<carnage1> ?
<gizmo_> I'm trying to burn an iso using "dd if=/tmp.iso of=/dev/sr0" but it says that /dev/sr0 is read only. My cd drive is write capable.
<fredhami> KM0201: just to clarify the computer has vga that i have been using for my monitor but then there a serial plug in the back of the computer. is this hte dvi
<hiexpo> szal, is that copy the iso
<szal> hiexpo: "*" is a wildcard for multiple characters, i.e., here it means all files in "pentgesting", and "." is the directory you're currently in
<hiexpo> typo on the dir
<hiexpo> szal, ok
<szal> hiexpo: "rsync -r $SOURCEDIR $DESTINATIONDIR
<KM0201> fredhami: a DVI port, is usually right beside the vga port and looks like this... (the white one)   http://codinghorror.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a85dcdae970b0120a86d715a970b-pi
<szal> "
<hiexpo> szal, yup got it
<brianb_> any grub2 experts?
<szal> !meta | brianb_
<ubottu> brianb_: If you would like to help in #*ubuntu* but it just goes too fast to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #*ubuntu*)
<ugliefrog> How do i keep the full screen window on the main monitor..when i clik full screen it always opens in the second monitor..help please
<cache_surplus> hi ubuntu, i have a question - what is the syntax to add a mac address only to allow ssh from one host only on my local net and via wan route?
<cache_surplus> on ufw
<brianb_> can someone tell me if you look at the grub.cfg file should the root entry and intrd point to the same hard drive? if you are multibooting from the ubuntu grub2 bootloader into another distro installed on another partition?
<fredhami> ah no negative I dont have dvi output thanks I seen this cable for the dvi before though. thx
<gizmo_> the root and initrd can be on different drives
<KM0201> fredhami: yeah, if you don't have DVI output on your display, its gonna be pretty hard to hook up to a dvi port
<crogeek_on_ubunt> does ANYONE know how to disable vsync?
<carnage1> serial to dvi is fast
<rtghuzhg> hi, there is unity for an alternative for gnome "drawer"
<szal> crogeek_on_ubunt: what do you mean by that?
<crogeek_on_ubunt> or how to turn it off
<brianb_> can you explain
<crogeek_on_ubunt> well I play QUakeLive and there's everything set ok, when I change resolution my FPS is locked on 60
<crogeek_on_ubunt> on every resolution
<szal> where's the problem w/ that?
<crogeek_on_ubunt> that's bad
<crogeek_on_ubunt> I need 125 fps
<fredhami> Km0201: then ubuntu works with a dvi output instead of vga output
<crogeek_on_ubunt> on 9.10 I had 125
<szal> do you have a monitor that does that?
<aaaaalex> crogeek_on_ubunt, man you must have super eyes
<crogeek_on_ubunt> aaaaalex: I am not funny
<crogeek_on_ubunt> I need solution for disabling vsync
<VoxGibson> The human eye can only distinguish about 25 frames per second. Anything over that is just overkill.
<szal> other than that, from what I gather (as a non-gamer), fps in a game has got nothing to do w/ the sync rate of the screen
<KM0201> fredhami: it should work w/ either one i would think
<crogeek_on_ubunt> VoxGibson: fine but QuakeLive is a game
<carnage1> stability in rotation
<gizmo_> I'm trying to burn an iso using "dd if=/tmp.iso of=/dev/sr0" but it says that /dev/sr0 is read only. My cd drive is write capable.
<Belial`> VoxGibson, why can i see a difference from 30fps in games compared to 60fps?
<brianb_> at 25 frames per seconf you will notice flicker
<Belial`> anything above 60fps i don't notice.
<crogeek_on_ubunt> Belial`: install QuakeLive you'll see difference
<crogeek_on_ubunt> 60 vs 125, big one
<szal> gizmo_: would be new to me that you could burn an ISO w/ dd
<yigal> szal: growisofs my friend, but dd?
<carnage1> you can burn anything with dd just ruins the disk
<yigal> carnage1: lol
<Zaelyx> gizmo_: you can also use wodim
<szal> gizmo_: if that were possible, would we need burning software any longer? ;)
<pooltable> Registry Hacks are only 4 windows right ?
<brianb_> i should say 25 pictures per second and if you use a interlace scanning system the picture rate will be 50 pic sec
<VoxGibson> There isn't a registry per-se in ubuntu.
<yigal> tru dat
<szal> crogeek_on_ubunt: again, my perception is that fps in a game has nothing to do w/ sync rate of a displaying device
<aaaaalex> VoxGibson, no there is not - thanks for that
<ghostnik11> for some reason certain flash games won't play in ubuntu 11.04 with the new firefox 4, the game i was trying to play was nes punch-out
<Zaelyx> ghostnik11: 64-bit system?
<ghostnik11> zaelyx: 32-bit system, actually thinkpad t60
<fredhami> KM0201: then if I get a video adapter it should have dvi output when ubuntu visual enhancements are enable to get the eye candy that ubuntu offers?
<szal> ghostnik11: URL?
<fredhami> :)
<ghostnik11> szal: http://www.arcadegangsta.com/index.php?params=game/2175/Mike-Tysons-Punch-Out/
<aaaaalex> VoxGibson, system wide configuration is usually handled in text files in /etc and user specific settings in so called hidden files (starting with a .) in the users home dir
<yigal> ghostnik11: oh dude I loved that game
<Zaelyx> ghostnik11: Try installing the player from adobe's site itself if you have not, getting the libflashplayer.so from them
<ghostnik11> yigal: yeah me too
<Zaelyx> I had issues in firefox 4 with 64-bit, installed the 64-bit player beta and it works.
<yigal> ghostnik11: try it on chrome?
<tyler_d> who would like to help me troubleshoot skype?
<ghostnik11> zaelyx: okay thanks will do right away
<KM0201> fredhami: apparently i'm not being clear, or i'm not understanding you... Here's the deal.. if your display (monitor) is capable of DVI , then i would think, yes.. you can use the DVI port on your machine.. .if your display does not have a DVI port, then you will have to use the VGA... it all depends on your display... if you have a vga only display, then no, you can't hook i tup to a DVI adapter, and expect it to work
<Refael> hola, am in need de assistance to connect server to OpenSim
<ghostnik11> yigal: sorry not really a fan of chrome like firefox better
<Refael> can anybody help por favor?
<fredhami> thank u KM0201:-[
<KM0201> np
<yigal> ghostnik11: chrome fails anyways
<yigal> ghostnik11: just tried it
<szal> ghostnik11: runs here in FF4 on Natty 32bit
<KM0201> i like chrome and ff4.. they both work perfect for me
<Refael> 01:11:24 - [CONNECTION BEGIN]: Region Aiseirigh authenticated and authorized incoming root agent Refael Alats 85346899-02c5-4931-a398-dcb032365ac8 (circuit code 39772831)
<Refael> 01:11:24 - [CAPS]: Reregistering caps for agent 85346899-02c5-4931-a398-dcb032365ac8.  Old caps path a95c2338-5927-4813-82c0-07b1111b11c2, new caps path d7194275-8761-44ac-9654-bcaa5ee9c1e5.
<Refael> 01:11:24 - [CAPS]: Registered seed capability /CAPS/d7194275-8761-44ac-9654-bcaa5ee9c1e50000/ for 85346899-02c5-4931-a398-dcb032365ac8
<Refael> 01:11:24 - [LLOGIN SERVICE]: Retrieved 0 friends
<FloodBot1> Refael: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Refael> 01:11:24 - [LLOGIN SERVICE]: All clear. Sending login response to client.
<fredhami> yea no my monitor and samsung lcd television are only vga capable.
<yigal> I'm using 32 natty and it's not working
<carnage1> i cant find the usb port on my tv
<VoxGibson> It might not have one.
<Bartzy> Hi
<Bartzy> How it is possible that an executable I run with ./exec 2>&1 > /dev/null , will still output stuff to screen ?
<x3k4p> hi all
<carnage1> you bards is crazy
<crogeek_on_ubunt> szal: fine just give me solution how turn off vsync which is locking my QL to 60 fps
<zinadork> Has anyone been able to auto mount ntfs partitions in natty?
<MonkeyDust> zinadork: try ntfs-3g
<zinadork> Since attempting to use the NTFS Configuration Tool, I can't get it to shutdown properly
<pooltable> Registry Hacks are only 4 windows right ?
<VoxGibson> Correct.
<carnage1> module mods
<Loshki> Bartzy: Because I think it should be: ./exec > /dev/null 2>&1
<pooltable> voxgibson r u answer my question ?
<VoxGibson> Yes, pooltable.
<zinadork> The link is a screenshot of my failed shutdown since using ntfs config tool
<zinadork> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10464960/2011-05-18_19-01-00_961.jpg
<pooltable> voxgibson thanks
<pooltable> is there a way to make my computer faster?
<carnage1> try Launch-Box
<szal> pooltable: buy faster hardware ;)
<aaaaalex> pooltable, that depends on whats making it slow
<brianb_> try windows lol
<VoxGibson> You could use a slimmer window manager than gnome.
<zen> pooltable  try ailurus
<carnage1> xfce
<pooltable> aaaaalex i not sure how do i find out ?
<brianb_> or the 200 line kernel patch
<aaaaalex> pooltable often on older computer adding more memory helps
<zinadork> I am seeing tons of giberish when I shut down and it freezes
<carnage1> i like to use xfce and mod it too a vista theme
<pooltable> zen what is ailurus?
<VoxGibson> If you're on an ancient computer, dsl or puppy might free up some memory.
<brianb_> or minix
<yigal> or Arch if you like to tinker
<ghostnik11> okay just installed adobe flash from adobe site and selected the apt version for ubuntu 10.04+ and the flash game nes punch-out still won't work in firefox
<carnage1> dsl still have a computer monitor on the desktop?
<brianb_> only 6400 line in the kernel
<pooltable> voxgibson it is 5 years old
<brianb_> time for a i7 procesor
<carnage1> dsl linux
<drackmere> yep, dsl would do it pooltable.
<pooltable> brainb time for amd x8
<szal> isn't DSL dead?
<deww_> mm
<carnage1> is there a mint doistro for dsl linux?
<VoxGibson> pooltable What I did on my old computer was downgrade to either 6 or 7 point something. The newer ubuntus have a lot of bloat.
<KM0201> carnage1: why don't you ask in #mint, its off topic here
<yigal> carnage1: http://community.linuxmint.com/idea/view/838
<pooltable> voxgibson will ever thing work if i down grade
<yigal> pooltable: prob not
<aaaaalex> pooltable, what does it say unter total if you run free -m
<melkor> Hello is there a music player that I can use nautilus, right click on a folder and have the songs in that folder played?
<VoxGibson> pooltable: Maybe not, but you might be able to get drivers from the new versions onto an older version.
<fdel> I use 2x2 workspaces in classic desktop on natty and use all workspaces. Is it just me, or are sometimes workspaces (buggily) "switched" (in my case wk1 <-> wk3 and wk2 <-> wk4)?
<drackmere> yeah, dsl has died, but I thought you could still get images for it.
<fdel> very annoyinh
<fdel> g
<pooltable> yigal so look like more ram is the beast way to go
<zen> pooltable  http://code.google.com/p/ailurus/
<broc> what are the key commands to switch between workspaces?
<fdel> broc: Ctrl-Alt arrow
<yigal> pooltable: that can make a huge amount of difference, how much ram do you have ?
<DonJuan> I need help getting Grub2 fixed. I had Windows 7 installed with two 500 Gig drives. I shrunk the NTFS partition on one of the drives and installed Ubuntu 11.04 there. Somehow I managed to hose the Window's bootloader in the process, but could boot to Ubuntu fine. I finally sat down to try and get the dual boot working last night, fixed the Windows bootloader, but hosed Grub2. I'm on the Ubuntu 10.10 LiveCD now.
<pooltable> zen how do, i installed it to try
<pdtpatrick___> is there a bug in the new Ubuntu ... my network connection keeps dropping and i have to run /etc/init.d/networking restart to get it back up. Also if i restart, it drops all my settings in /etc/resolv.conf when im on static IP
<pooltable> yigal 2 GB
<szal> !grub2 | DonJuan
<ubottu> DonJuan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<pdtpatrick___> is this something to do with network manager?
<pooltable> max 4 GB
<yigal> pooltable: that should be more than enough
<VoxGibson> EasyBCD might be able to boot your windows 7.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zinadork> I was able to fix the boot by editing the fstab file, but does anyone know how to auto mount ntfs drives
<pooltable> yigal at time it is real slow
<zinadork> ntfs config tool is what screwed it up in the first place
<zinadork> I dual boot with Windows 7
<pdtpatrick___> is there a reason why /etc/resolv.conf goes blank on restart when there's a static IP ?
<zen> pooltable  http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/11.04/?q=ailurus
<KM0201> zinadork: i've never used fstab to auto mount, and i've never had a problem w/ my windows partitions on a dual boot machine
<yigal> pooltable: what's your cpu?
<zinadork> i need it to auto mount so that my banshee library will find my media files
<szal> KM0201: how do you mount your NTFS partitions if not through fstab?
<ShaunDreclin> Hey, how can i move the title bar buttons to the right corner like windows without changing the whole theme?
<zinadork> it mounts when I manually select it, but it breaks the links
<Caboose885> ShaunDreclin: I use Ubuntu Tweak for that. (www.ubuntu-tweak.com)
<ShaunDreclin> Thanks :3
<pooltable> yigal not sure how do i look that up
<szal> pooltable: 2 GB should be fine if you don't run dozens of programs at the same time
<Caboose885> ShaunDreclin: Np :)
<avalon_> can i request a pm with someone who has a dell precision 690?
<DonJuan> Is there suppose to be a /grub directory?
<pooltable> zen it say not found help?
<DonJuan> Or is it only suppose to be /boot/grub
<yigal> pooltable: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<zinadork> szal:  I also put shortcuts in my home folders to match them with coresponding windows folders
<Caboose885> DonJuan: /boot/grub/
<szal> zinadork: for that to work you still have to mount them
<pooltable> yigal what am i looking 4
<zinadork> that is my point, I want to auto mount them, but the tool for it is breaking my shutdown.
<DonJuan> Caboose885: Weird, I somehow managed to get a /grub directory
<Caboose885> DonJuan: what version of Ubuntu you running?
<pooltable> yigal this odel name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<szal> zinadork: what tool are we talking about?
<zinadork> it used to work in Maverick without an issue
<szal> P4..  *shudder*
<zinadork> ntfs configuration tool
<szal> zinadork: never heard of
<nugget_> Hello. I was hoping to get some quick help.
<zinadork> szal:  what do you do?
<Caboose885> nugget_: I might have a quick answer ;)
<jamiewan> nugget_, ask
<aaaaalex> !anyone nugget
<szal> nugget_: "quick" is relative and depends on your problem
<DonJuan> Caboose885: 11.04...I wonder if I somehow managed to install grub to /grub last night trying to get it fixed.
<jamiewan> ! ask | nugget_
<ubottu> nugget_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I can enable chooser with 11.04?
<imperfect-> -query doesn't like me
<Caboose885> DonJuan: yeah you installed it there on accident. Default grub is under /boot/
<nugget_> Ok, well I've installed 11.04, used ubuntu quite a bit but there is only one issue I'm having now. I normally use keepassx and so I installed it all fine.
<szal> zinadork: I don't have NTFS partitions to mount (perhaps on my 2nd system, but I don't see any urgency there)..  back when I still had some I installed ntfs-3g & put corresponding mount lines in /etc/fstab
<ghostnik11> how do u post image in irc, as i know about how to post using pastebin
<nugget_> However I changed the settings to minimize it after I use it and to start minimized and now I can't get into the settings to stop it from doing that.
<zen> pooltable http://www.getdeb.net/install/ailurus/10.10.3-1~getdeb1
<zinadork> szal:  I was using this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhktLDhK5p8
<Caboose885> DonJuan: there is also another directory for grub under /etc/default/grub
<KM0201> !screenshot | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<nugget_> Would anyone know how to wipe the settings I have for keepassx? I can't seem to find a .keepassx directory where I think the settings would be at.
<nugget_> I've also removed it and reinstalled but it still uses the settings that I had.
<pooltable> zen installing now ailurus how do i use it ??
<szal> zinadork: http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:NTFS#Mounting_an_NTFS_partition
<imperfect-> bah
<imperfect-> what are there 12 million gdm file
<imperfect-> I just wanna enable the damn chooser
<ghostnik11> okay here is the flash i installed but i still can't play the flash based game i want to play in firefox http://imagebin.org/153936
<ShaunDreclin> Caboose885 running that app now, where would i go to find the buttons?
<DonJuan> Caboose885: So this guide has me installing Grub to /dev/sdb, but should I not be specifying the partition and not just the entire disk?
<zinadork> szal:  Thanks
<Caboose885> ShaunDreclin: under Window Manager
<ShaunDreclin> Doh, im blind. Thanks again
<Caboose885> ShaunDreclin: easy mistake ;)
<eamon> hi, i'm interested in trying Ubuntu, but my friend says that ubuntu comes with linux? Can I install Ubuntu without linux?
<aaaaalex> nugget_, maybe this willhelp you http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/how-to-hide-or-show-app-tray-applets-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<Caboose885> DonJuan: what guide are you looking at?
<szal> eamon: rofl
<ghostnik11> also here is the plugins installed in firefox http://paste.ubuntu.com/609844/
<Caboose885> eamon: :lol: no, Ubuntu = Linux distro
<yigal> pooltable: sorry was drinking wine and playing poker, you have a nice CPU I wonder why the system is so slow?
<DonJuan> Caboose885: Ah, sorry you weren't the one that pointed me. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<szal> eamon: what did you think Ubuntu was?
<ghostnik11> eamon: ubuntu is made from linux
<jamiewan> ShaunDreclin, i can in touch with another visually impaired user for info if you would like?
<ShaunDreclin> Hahah
<yigal> no Linux is the kernel
<ghostnik11> eamon: if you want you can still download the OS from ubuntu website and try it without installing
<pooltable> yigal ok
<yigal> open source software + Linux kernel is what Ubuntu is built from
<zen> pooltable go to system settings
<Caboose885> eamon: if you don't want to use Linux try BSD. Thats what Mac runs off of ;)
<pooltable> yigal i think it is out of date but it works
<yigal> eamon: these are different kerenel
<Furry> How can I reset my system's sound preferances to default?
<yigal> eamon: kernels
<eamon> I thought the Mac was Mac OS?
<pooltable> zen ok then ?
<yigal> eamon: yes but the underlying way of detecting hardware etc. is based off of BSD
<ShaunDreclin> Nother question (im full of em today!) how come i cant edit /etc/default/grub?  Its saying "you are not the owner, so you cannot change the permissions" when i try to disable read-only
<szal> eamon: what's that got to do w/ Ubuntu?
<zen> pay attention to Memory module
<yigal> eamon: the BSD kernel
<Caboose885> eamon: its based off BSD kernel
<imperfect-> Anyone on GDM config on the new thing
<phealy> Hey all, quick question. Anyone know if 11.04 tries to turn on trim/discard on an SSD during the install, and if so how to disable that? my SSD supports trim but my chipset doesn't, so trying to use it locks the system up. I'm guessing this is what's happening, as it's crashing when it tries to make the filesystems during the install.
<jamiewan> ShaunDreclin, need sudo
<eamon> What's a kernel?
<eamon> Is that the dock?>
<markez> alguien habla=
<ShaunDreclin> Jamiewan come again? Totally new to this
<yigal> eamon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computing)
<VoxGibson> The kernel is what controls the hardware.
<szal> !es | markez
<jamiewan> eamon, no its the heart of your system
<ubottu> markez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Caboose885> eamon: kernel is the core to the computer. Every OS has a kernel
<zen> less Ram more swap, more Ram less swap, for speeding system
<Furry> Anyone?
<ShaunDreclin> Furry :o
<eamon> So it's like the dock, but on my operating SYSTEM?
<fredhami> I bought a bluetooth dongle to connect my headset to the pc, however it works in windows but it does not operate in ubuntu.  Are their specific bluetooth dongle available that are ubuntu capable.
<Caboose885> ShaunDreclin: try in a terminal
<Caboose885> ShaunDreclin: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<szal> eamon: m(
<Furry> I need to reset my sound preferences to their default
<VoxGibson> It <is> your system.
<pooltable> zen where is system settings ?
<Furry> *default
<Furry> *defaults
<jamiewan> ShaunDreclin, certain tasks need you to be the root user and this is achieved by typing sudo infront of your command
<eamon> Is the dock part of the kernel?
<yigal> eamon: NO
<VoxGibson> The dock runs on top of the kernel.
<jamiewan> eamon, no its not
<szal> eamon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_%28computing%29
<ShaunDreclin> Ohh okay, thanks :3
<yigal> eamon: is kind of the layer between hardware and software
<nugget_> Ok, thanks aaaaalex I'll have to logout and log back in but I'll let you know if it works.
<zen> start Ailurus it`s default starting screen
<Caboose885> ShaunDreclin: don't forget to run sudo update-grub after you make changes
<Caboose885> ShaunDreclin: otherwise your grub changes won't be seen :)
<eamon> Like a wire between the sreen and teh hard drive?
<pooltable> zen where ?
<ShaunDreclin> Gotcha, saw that bit in the fike
<ShaunDreclin> File
<zen> left 10-th from top
<aaaaalex> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
 * szal starts to think we're dealing w/ a troll here
<ShaunDreclin> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Furry> Can I reset my systems sound preferences to what they normally default to?
<Caboose885> eamon: did you read that wikipedia page?
<nugget_> aaaaalex, thank you so much, it worked.
<eamon> Too much jargon Caboose885
<aaaaalex> nugget_, :-D
<KM0201> !bluetooth > fredhami
<ubottu> fredhami, please see my private message
<nugget_> I've been searching for a day and a half now trying to find a way to wipe my keepassx settings from my system.
<Caboose885> eamon: the kernel is a very complex thing
<VoxGibson> eamon: I honestly don't think ubuntu is for you.
<torchie> huh.
<torchie> so skype just completely stopped opening
<aaaaalex> nugget_, should have come here earlier ;-)
<torchie> gave up
<Caboose885> eamon: I would start with the basics on a computer first. Kernels are generally computer science classes
<torchie> is that protocol for ubuntu?
<eamon> VoxGibson: OK, I will stick with Gentoo for a while
<pooltable> man i am lost where is the system settings ?
<Caboose885> eamon: *computer science tops
<yigal> eamon: lol
<yigal> LOL
<torchie> my system seems to be deteriorating over time
<yigal> LOL
<FloodBot1> yigal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yigal> hilarious
<Caboose885> eamon: *computer science topics
<VoxGibson> If you don't know what a kernel is, you probably aren't running gentoo.
<Furry> Anyone know how to fix my sound? It stopped working
<nugget_> aaaaalex, I'm very stubborn, I'll try to fix it myself first even if I take a while. It helped me learn so much when I first started using linux way back when.
<fredhami> KM0201: Thanks Ill check it out
<yigal> no he isn't if he doesn't know what a kernel is
<jamiewan> torchie, skype has some issues intermittantly and probably will develope more now that microwank has bought it
<Caboose885> eamon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system
<torchie> probs.
<Strife89> ... works! :D
<torchie> i dunno it's just
<ibra> hello
<eamon> VoxGibson: What's gentoo?
<torchie> I was expecting wicked uptimes and rock solid stability
<torchie> and instead I've fought with compiz and the window manager and have had to restart almost every other day
<Caboose885> eamon: a distro of linux
<eamon> what's linux?
<torchie> just restarted 10 minutes ago because suddenly every application one by one stopped responding
<VoxGibson> eamon: Good trolling. You had me going for a while.
<yigal> eamon is a TROLL, as far as I'm concerned though a humerous one
<pooltable> gentoo like ubuntu but for super user you have to know alot to get it to work right
<Caboose885> eamon: a kernel for the GNU operating system. :P
<Caboose885> eamon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system#Linux_and_GNU
<eamon> What's GNU? I heard it wasn't UNIX?
<yigal> lol
<Caboose885> eamon: lol
<jiohdi> I just ran SECONDLIFE and it erased key parts of my system
<aaaaalex> h ehe he
<szal> [01:52:24] <eamon> VoxGibson: OK, I will stick with Gentoo for a while · [01:54:40] <eamon> VoxGibson: What's gentoo? <- troll alarm
<Shadow_aok> hi
<szal> s/alarm/alert/
<jiohdi> fyi
<Shadow_aok> does someone ever heard of this error please ?
<Shadow_aok> Unsupported conversion from utf-8 to ISO-8859-1: Invalid argument at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 52, <GEN1> line 2.
<Caboose885> Shadow_aok: hi
<DonJuan> Caboose: Sorry about that. did you have a chance to look at that guide?
<aaaaalex> !troll
<Shadow_aok> I can't install anything since it's popping everytime ;x
<Caboose885> DonJuan: can you resend the link? I never saw it...*blush*
<LAcan> guys what a good backup solution for windows files on a ubuntu server?
<KM0201> LAcan: samba?
<szal> jiohdi: define "key parts of my system"
<Furry> Can someone help me fix my sound? it stopped working a few minutes ago
<Caboose885> Shadow_aok: what exactly are you trying to do?
<jiohdi> szal my user and it will not let me restart says no init
<ghostnik11> okay so i installed flash aid, and it searched my system and installed the correct components for flash to work on my system and still flash games don't work
<aaaaalex> LAcan, make a script to run inclemental back ups with rsync: http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<Shadow_aok> Caboose885> reinstalling mysql-server
<gerrin> is there an app to load music onto an iphone3gs
<Shadow_aok> but it stop me from doing a lot of things
<szal> ghostnik11: did you restart your browser afterwards?
<Shadow_aok> even a dpkg-reconfigure won't work
<aeon-ltd> gerrin: nothing like itunes, no
<ghostnik11> szal: yeah i will restart my whole computer and see if that works
<Caboose885> Shadow_aok: ah, a bit out of my comfort zone/specialty. Sorry
<gerrin> well is there anything that will connect with one?
<ShaunDreclin> Is there a task manager? I want to check my ram/cpu usage
<aaaaalex> ShaunDreclin, top in the terminal
<ShaunDreclin> Huh?
<ShaunDreclin> Oh, i see!
<Caboose885> ShaunDreclin: type top into a terminal and push enter
<Caboose885> ShaunDreclin: nvm
<jamiewan> ShaunDreclin, open a terminal and type top
<aaaaalex> ShaunDreclin, or system monitor
<tyler_d> does anyone know where skype logs to in 11.04 please?
<DonJuan> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tyler_d> or how to find out what files it opens when running?
<DonJuan> Caboose885: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<VoxGibson> Is there a linux version of the catalyst control center?
<DonJuan> VoxGibson: If your using Ubuntu, just enable the restricted drivers.
<Caboose885> tyler_d: should be under /home/username/.skype/logonname
<VoxGibson> I'm thinking of switching over, but I'm worried my monitor/tv wouldn't work. It was a pain and a half to set up in vista.
<DonJuan> VoxGibson: If you do, you can go to "System" and "Preferences" and it'll be there.
<Caboose885> DonJuan: rodger
<Chrisie> tyler_d: try using the System Monitor, right click a running app and there's an open files menu item
<NomNuggetNom> Hey guys.
<NomNuggetNom> I need some help with applying themes. Could someone please help me?
<tyler_d> Caboose885: love the name btw. but in there(.Skype) is not a .log :(
<ShaunDreclin> Why does empathy keep bugging me to make a new keyring?
<Caboose885> DonJuan: yes you should specify which partition you want to install it on.
<jamiewan> NomNuggetNom, right click on desktop then change background, all the other option will be there
<aaaaalex> ShaunDreclin, because it wants to tell you to use pidgin instead
<Caboose885> ShaunDreclin: have you selected to use unsafe storage? Or do you just click cancel everytime?
<Caboose885> aaaaalex: its telling him to use finch ;)
<aaaaalex> Caboose885, is it? you recon i should give that a shot too?
<ShaunDreclin> When i go to use my msn account it pops up 6 or 7 times wanting to make a keyring even if i fill out a password every time
<tyler_d> Chrisie: doesn't show any files open :(
<NomNuggetNom> jamiewan, I mean custom themes. For example, "elementary gtk theme": http://danrabbit.deviantart.com/art/elementary-gtk-theme-83104033
<ghostnik11> okay after restart still flash won't work in firefox all it says is applet started but not happens
<Chrisie> tyler_d: Now that is weird :(  Bump then ...
<script> shaundreclin, could it be some firefox apps that are not compatible with yout current distribution?
<Caboose885> aaaaalex: if you like minimalistic things, yes I'm using it right now :)
<eamon> Does anyone use unity?
<tyler_d> Chrisie: it doesn't even close nicely... have to kill -9 `pidof skype`
<Caboose885> aaaaalex: its also really good for servers. Then you can stay logged in 24/7
<Caboose885> eamon: yes, why?
<jiohdi> eamon, those who do not know how to get rid of it :)
<ShaunDreclin> Script firefox? O-o im using the built in messenger
<Caboose885> jiohdi: or those who use it so they know how to help ;)
<eamon> jiohdi: this has been my experience
<ShaunDreclin> Aaaaalex will pidgin work with the messenger icons in the top toolbar thing
<yigal> feading the troll :D
<aaaaalex> ShaunDreclin, yes
<eamon> Caboose885: I was wondering if anyone uses it by chice
<ShaunDreclin> Oh, sweet. :3
<DonJuan> Caboose885: I specified /dev/sdb2 which is the /boot, but it didn't work last night. I'm trying to do it again right now and it's giving me an error saying I should install Grub to the MBR.
<ShaunDreclin> Is there any way to not use a password? Its getting annoying to have to type it so many times and its just a home pc
<NomNuggetNom> Can anyone help me?
<tyler_d> lsof `which skype` does it... however the output indicates no files open... could someone with a working skype be so kind as to share the output of that for me?
<yigal> eamon: you a Gentoo/Arch user?
<DonJuan> VoxGibson: I wouldn't suggest just switching over to Ubuntu. Load it on a CD, boot from the CD and use the "Try It" feature for a little bit first. If you're coming from Windows it's a pretty big learning curve.
<cache_surplus> :|
<eamon> yigal: nah
<Caboose885> DonJuan: try changing to it /dev/sdb2/boot/
<eamon> Windows 7 64-bit
<VoxGibson> I used 6 or 7 a while back on another box, but now, I'm using an lcd tv as a monitor. Getting hdmi to work on it was agony.
<NomNuggetNom> Caboose885, could you help me, or are you busy?
<Caboose885> DonJuan: and you might want to remove that /grub folder in your /
<ghostnik11> is there a restricted file i am missing why flash games won't work in ubuntu 11.04 with firefox 4
<yigal> eamon: I'm too drunk to tell if you're lying to me :D
<DonJuan> Caboose885: No dice on specifying /dev/sdb2/boot, will not allow it.
<Caboose885> NomNuggetNom: sure I can help. I can be your hero for the evening ;)
<Caboose885> DonJuan: what is the command you are running?
<NomNuggetNom> Okay. I'm having trouble installing the custom theme "elementary gtk". Here's the dA link: http://danrabbit.deviantart.com/art/elementary-gtk-theme-83104033
<DonJuan> Caboose885: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/f81c91bd-1745-4382-ab32-d5774e274a4d /dev/sdb2/boot/
<yigal> NomNuggetNom: what problem do you have?
<NomNuggetNom> Upon entering "sudo apt-get install elementary-theme" in the terminal, I get "E: Unable to locate package elementary-theme"
<Caboose885> NomNuggetNom: Did you add the repository first?
<NomNuggetNom> Yes.
<yigal> NomNuggetNom: you need to use dpkg to install a local package
<eamon> yigal: No, I'm not. You can hack my computer with l33t linux skills and see all my windows files if you don't believe me.
<Caboose885> NomNuggetNom: and update the repository?
<NomNuggetNom> dpkg?
<yigal> eamon: ok, jk
<NomNuggetNom> Caboose885, I entered: " sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementaryart/ppa" and then "sudo apt-get update"
<yigal> eamon: my ethics forbids thate
<NomNuggetNom> So yes, I added to the repository then updated.
<Caboose885> NomNuggetNom: are you running 11.04?
<NomNuggetNom> Yes, I am.
<yigal> NomNuggetNom: ok what is the name of the file?
<VoxGibson> eamon, you're one of the funniest trolls I've seen in a while. Props to you.
<NomNuggetNom> Which file?
<yigal> NomNuggetNom: the package you're trying to install
<77CAALPK2> Is there any software for Ubuntu that can autodetect wghatwhgawhat monitor I am using, and what the optimal settings for it are?
<NomNuggetNom> yigal: Do you mean the .zip?
<pinky_> Hey guys. I've been struggling with a wireless driver issue for about two hours. It's an RT5390 on a Compaq Presario CQ56. I have gone through three threads step by step but still can't connect to anything.
<yigal> NomNuggetNom: dude, if you have a zip then this isn't a matter of installing a deb from a remote server or locally
<Guest18252> if i execute java is here the OpenJDK Runtime Environment  called?
<77CAALPK2> I ask, because I am using a monitor with parallelogram, pin cushion, odd settings like that.
<yigal> NomNuggetNom: if this is a zip it is a matter of putting the uncompresssed file into the right place
<NomNuggetNom> yigal: oh...
<yigal> cool?
<DonJuan> VoxGibson: I'm running the LiveCD on my 42" right now without even having the proprietary driver's installed.
<yigal> DonJuan: 42" that's what I need
<NomNuggetNom> yigal: I move it to my .themes folder, same problem.
<yigal> NomNuggetNom: in zip format?
<DonJuan> yigal: Looks better on the 55" downstairs :D
<seanicus> Hey, I'm trying to use setterm, butthe settings aren't sticking, even when I use -store
<ghostnik11> okay so here is the weird thing other flash games work but certain ones don't
<yigal> DonJuan: Nice! :)
<NomNuggetNom> yigal: Yes.
<NomNuggetNom> yigal: Is there any way for me to pm you?
<yigal> NomNuggetNom: no dude you can't have it compressed
<DonJuan> Caboose885: Any other ideas?
<Guest18252> if i execute java is here the OpenJDK Runtime Environment  called?
<yigal> NomNuggetNom: ya dude just private message me man
<NomNuggetNom> yigal: Uhm... how? :p
<VoxGibson> What brand, donjuan? RCA?
<yigal> NomNuggetNom: what irc client are you using?
<DonJuan> Guest18252: Could you reword that?
<NomNuggetNom> freenode.net
<DonJuan> VoxGibson: Vizio.
<NomNuggetNom> yigal: freenode.net
<seanicus> NomNuggetNom: that isnt a client
<yigal> NomNuggetNom: no dude, the application not the server
<Guest18252> what is  OpenJDK Runtime Environment used for on my computer?
<NomNuggetNom> yigal: Using the website.
<Caboose885> DonJuan: hmmm yes. Give me a minute
<yigal> Guest18252: programming in Java
<NomNuggetNom> yigal: As in webchat.freenode.net
<DonJuan> Guest18252: For running Java apps.
<Guest18252> yigal, does it not run java code?
<Guest18252> ok good
<yigal> NomNuggetNom: no dude the application
<yigal> Guest18252: no it has the binaries to run code
<Rigorm0rtis> Guest18252, It is used for running Java programs, both on your computer and in your web browser.
<Caboose885> DonJuan: What exactly went wrong with grub?
<NomNuggetNom> yigal: What do you mean? I'm using firefox to access the website...
<Phat32> Hey guys. I've been struggling with a wireless driver issue for about two hours. It's an RT5390 on a Compaq Presario CQ56. I have gone through three threads step by step but still can't connect to anything.
<nugget_> Ok, now I feel completly stupid for asking this. How to I get to the menu for applications that are not tied into gnome. I can't access the file, settings or other menus in Keepassx.
<NomNuggetNom> yigal: Sorry lmao. I'm slow with some things :D.
<NomNuggetNom> nugget_
<NomNuggetNom> Stop stealing my name :(
<Pici> NomNuggetNom: You can use /msg or /query
<yigal> NomNuggetNom: cool
<NomNuggetNom> Pici: thanks
<nugget_> I've tried various shortcut keys like alt+f alt+s alt+p
<yigal> NomNuggetNom: /msg yigal bla blah blah
<NomNuggetNom> yigal: I pmed you.
<NomNuggetNom> yigal: Like, started a private conversation with you.
<chaoticgeek> happy NomNuggetNom
<Phat32> Any guru's in here that can help?
<DonJuan> Caboose885: I was trying to dual boot with Windows 7 and managed to hose the Windows bootloader (running through the install too quick). I re-ran the Ubuntu install and got it straightened out and Grub working to boot into Ubuntu. There was even an entry for Windows 7, but it didn't work because of the bootloader being broken. So last night, I finally decided to try to get everything dual booting like it should be. I used bootr
<DonJuan> ec off the Windows install disk to fix the bootloader in Windows, but it somehow hosed up Grub so I was booting straight to the recovery console.
<reya276> Does anyone know where I can find the documentation to make my Wacom Intuos4 tablet work with 11.04
<Guest18252> DonJuan, my java issue: http://openpaste.org/en/27638/
<VoxGibson> reya276: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<reya276> thanks
<DonJuan> Guest18252: I don't speak Java bro, I just know what the Runtime Environment is used for. Can't help you there.
<Caboose885> DonJuan: ok lets try this.
<Caboose885> DonJuan: go to this website and download the SuperGrub Disk tool http://www.bootproblems.com/super-grub2-disk/
<Caboose885> DonJuan: if we can get you back into Ubuntu the rest should be a snap
<Caboose885> DonJuan: *your Ubuntu install
<geri> DonJuan, i need the same runtime environment on both computers??
<DonJuan> geri: Same version I believe unless you program in backwards compatibility.
<geri> ok
<geri> i need to the the same java somhow
<geri> runtime version
<DonJuan> Caboose885: Downloaded, trying to get it on a disk.....why doesn't Ubuntu have an ISO recorder pre-installed!!!
<torchie> hmm
<Caboose885> DonJuan: Brasero?
<torchie> pidgin does skype apparently
<torchie> maybe there is hope yet
<DonJuan> Caboose885: Nvm...there we go.
<|Long|> my computer keep hung after few hours, is there away to find out what is the caused?
<|Long|> i just changed new ram
<Caboose885> |Long|: you could try UBCD (google it)
<geri> how can i find Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment build 1.6.0_15 on java.com?
<DonJuan> Caboose885: Brasero isn't starting....
<|Long|> Caboose885, thanks
<Caboose885> DonJuan: just right click on the .iso and hit write to dic (or maybe its send to disc...)
<Caboose885> DonJuan: *disc
<b1g1r0n> greetings collective wisdom. Looking for help adding broadcast accounts to my "me menu". I have an option for "chat accounts" but nothing for broadcast. any thoughts?
<torchie> oh great it stopped responding
<Caboose885> b1g1r0n: is gwibber installed?
<blazecon> ok so i tried to download something from the software center, but it screwed up. now everytime i try to download something it says i need to fix the messed up file, but i cant figure out were it is -.-
<szal> b1g1r0n: what's a broadcast account anyway?
<b1g1r0n> Caboose885, nope, it's not. That'll do it I assume. Thanks! \o/
<szal> blazecon: define "something"
<b1g1r0n> szal, Facebook, twitter, etc.
<blazecon> KMix
<Chris_R> Anyone interested in helping me fix a failed upgrade?
<DonJuan> Caboose885: Having to do it from the wife's laptop. Two minutes.
<Caboose885> DonJuan: take your time :)
<Caboose885> b1g1r0n: no problem
<blazecon> szal: KMix
<szal> blazecon: define "screwed up"
<DonJuan> Caboose885: Done, guessing I'm going to boot from it.
<jmcantrell> what is the bar on the left called?
<blazecon> szal: i think my net crashed for a moment, the download was just interrupted somehow
<Caboose885> DonJuan: yes sir you are correct
<DonJuan> Cool. Brb.
<s-dfaqwfd> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   s-dfaqwfd dfhdgy Nightfire ymasory amin` jmcantrell subcool juxta tdyuty8g Chris_R ssfdre37 EnigmaticCoder blazecon jetscreamer tic^ eliotn braiam ggg pipeep gratidude temp_ slack-m shentino multipass Gnea 
<VoxGibson> Was that a spammer or real freenode?
<pipeep> It's spam. Ignore it.
<Azelphur> ^
<jmcantrell> what is the bar on the left called?
<szal> blazecon: tried force-reinstalling KMix?
<szal> blazecon: preferably on the cmdline
<NomNuggetNom> Noo.
<DonJuan> Caboose885: booted up.
<Caboose885> DonJuan: good news? :D
<blazecon> szal: i just got ubuntu today so i have no clue hot go go about doing that :p
<NomNuggetNom> The person helping me just left without helping D:
<shentino> nice
<blazecon> szal: my friend had me do this though: sudo apt-get autoremove
<shentino> got the spammer on the first line
<DonJuan> Caboose885: well I'm sitting at the menu right now.
<szal> blazecon: did it help?
<leftist> his is anyone using clear 4G with their install?
<Caboose885> DonJuan: oh the SuperGrub CD. I thought you meant your Ubuntu install
<blazecon> szal : no it said it was interrupted
<blazecon> szal:dosnt say what by
<szal> blazecon: what exactly did it say?
<jmcantrell> anyone? the bar on the left in natty... the thing with all the icons?
<NomNuggetNom> Caboose885: I sent you a private message, could you check it?
<blazecon> szal: you must manualy run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. do i just type that in?
<szal> guess so
<jmcantrell> hello?
<trism> jmcantrell: it is the unity launcher
<Caboose885> DonJuan: does it detect your install?
<jmcantrell> trism, thank you. do you know the package name?
<blazecon> szal: failed to write, no space...
<rightmeow> :)
<VoxGibson> Is unity much different from gnome 2?
<szal> blazecon: sounds like partitioning fail
<rojikku> VoxGibson, YEAH it is
<blazecon> szal: its running off a flashdrive
<DonJuan> Caboose885: yes but when I tried loading from the grub.cfg I just got a fast blinking cursor.
<trism> jmcantrell: I believe it is part of the unity package
<szal> blazecon: then the flash drive is too small
<blazecon> szal: probably the problem, yea :p
<gerzel> I just had a computer lose power while a synaptic update was running.  Is there anything I should do to make sure things are ok?
<blazecon> szal, im trying to see hom much space is left, its a 4G
<Caboose885> DonJuan: no hard drive activity?
<mattypants> what's a text-editor similar to editplus for linux - something with browser integration as well
<torchie> gonna try reinstalling skype
<rojikku> anyway.....my issue..i was messing with linux on a pendrive...and i ran updates...and now my sound is all screwed up for no apparent reason that i know of. it updated xorg and some stuff, i just rebooted.....just an hour ago i could watch videos fine..now i cant hear voices on them or they skip really bad..not sure if it is related or what..
<jmcantrell> trism, ok. do you happen to know where it keeps its config files? or what determines the launcher icons that it contains?
<DonJuan> Caboose885: Appears not.
<acegiak> guys, I keep having a hard drive disappear from /dev/ and when I try to ls it's mounted point I get an IO error. Which is the more likely suspect, the hard drive or the motherboard?
<Caboose885> DonJuan: did you remove the /grub folder that you on accident created?
<DonJuan> Caboose885: yeah
<Caboose885> what if you select just "Decect any OS"?
<szal> blazecon: 4 GB is way too little, you shouldn't start under 10 GB
<trism> jmcantrell: there are some settings in gsettings that you can get at with dconf-editor: desktop/unity/launcher, and several settings in ccsm under the unity plugin
<LAcan> can anyone help me with a samba problem? i think the service isnt listening ... ?
<jernux_> where do I find the md5sum file for 11.04?
<szal> LAcan: is it running at all?
<trism> jmcantrell: you can also drag and drop .desktop files on to the launcher if you want your own custom launchers
<blazecon> szal, ill grab a 16G next time im in town, but for now i need to remove the broke file
<LAcan> szal, im not sure, smbd start goes fine and returns no messages
<DonJuan> Caboose885: looks like the configuration file is hosed.
<rww> jernux_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/MD5SUMS
<jmcantrell> trism, yeah, i'm just finding that it will add some launchers that i create, but not others. they just disappear as soon as i drag them over
<Caboose885> DonJuan: Shall I pastebin you my .cfg file for grub so you can compare?
<jernux_> rww: thank you
<DonJuan> Caboose885: If I use the detect any grub2 installation option, it throw me into the grub rescue command line.
<trism> jmcantrell: any examples?
<rww> jernux_: in general, "in a file in the same directory on the download server as the ISO you downloaded"
<RKyle> Hi, is it possible to manually set the local IP address via terminal?
<LAcan> can anyone help me with a samba problem? i think the service isnt listening ... ?
<py9371> hi libreoffice doesnt have ariel or times new roman font
<szal> !repeat | LAcan
<ubottu> LAcan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jernux_> Rww: I used the download page, I didn't see any link to the file
<rww> jernux_: yeah, the download page hides that sort of thing. http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ has a list of everything
<rojikku> AND NOW I CANT CONNECT WITH EMPATHY ><
<rww> (and http://releases.ubuntu.com/ shows all the releases)
<jmcantrell> trism, well, i created a launcher for minecraft which is just a shell script that calls java with a jar file. i add the script to the launcher, and i can execute it directly from the menu, but if i add it to the unity launcher, not only does it disappear immediately, but it has no icon, even though i set it in the launcher
<py9371> how do i get times new roman font for libre office?!
<LAcan> !someonedefinatelyknows
<jernux_> rww: Aha, thank you for that link.
<torchie> when did this "ia32-libs" thing start happening
<torchie> because my skype was working fine earlier today
<szal> py9371: install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Blue1> torchie: yeah I have been having skype issues as well
<LAcan> how do I get netstat to just show the listening ports on a specified interface?
<LAcan> -i doesnt give the results im looking for...
<qin> LAcan: netstat -tulp
<torchie> Blue1, im-ibus.so?
<torchie> this is getting intolerable
<Socky_> hey guys, im using screen -S irc before i launch irssi .  Is there anyway to start this at ubuntu bootup?  I want it to create a screen, and launch irssi in that screen automaticaly
<Blue1> torchie: i don't know if it's that specific file, but it is present on my system
<jernux_> rww: Well, looks like I have a good download. Now it's time to try it out on my 'old' Thinkpad.
<torchie> found a thread
<torchie> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=818167
<Blue1> torchie: omw (on my way)
<rojikku> T.T the update messed up my sound...no help?
<LAcan> how do I bind samba to an interface?
<LAcan> says its listening on what appears to be a IPv6 interface port 339?
<qin> LAcan: interface... use iftop instead
<Blue1> torchie: naw I didn't do any of that stuff
<LAcan> qin, sorry that for netstat ?
<torchie> and I can't seem to find those packages in synaptic
<qin> LAcan: Yes, binding, have linky somehere...
 * torchie tries terminal
<torchie> blue: is yours working again?
<Blue1> torchie: I am using the beta version 2.1.0.81 - now that m$ owns them, I wonder what a b.s.o.d. will sound like...
<torchie> last I checked I had the latest
<qin> Socky_: For user (not root screen) you can use crontab -e and use @boot
<kronos321> hey dudes
<kronos321> what do u think is the best IDE for ubuntu?
<Blue1> torchie: wow I am running a old version.
<LAcan> man I done f'd up and installed GADMIN-SAMBA which filled my smb.conf with crap
<Blue1> kronos321: pardon my ignorance, isn't IDE a hard drive?
<rww> Blue1: acronym overload. it also means something development environment
<rww> probably integrated
<Blue1> rww: okay new one on me
<szal> Blue1: (I)ntegrated (D)evelopment (E)nvironment
<kronos321> yes
<qin> LAcan: Binding: http://goo.gl/l0bDC
<aeon-ltd> kronos321: there is no best, but what are looking for? programming language?
<kronos321> well
<LAcan> qin, link no good accroding to goole
<kronos321> python, primarily
<kronos321> i also need C
<trism> jmcantrell: I'd be interested in seeing the contents of the .desktop file, it's probably just a bug with the launcher (I don't have the game to test it though)
<qin> LAcan: Binding: http://goo.gl/I0bDC  sorry I not l
<DonJuan> Caboose885: Back, sure can you pastebin your config .
<aeon-ltd> kronos321: #python, will help for the first one; i too am trying to learn C - though personally i don't like IDEs, i use vim then compile it
<Blue1> torchie: haven't tried the latest version of skype just updated it.  hope this fixes some of skypes flakiness issues
<LAcan> qin, ah man, thats way above my paygrade
<kronos321> so
<LAcan> i dont get it tho... why would smbd be listening on port 339? how is windows gonna figure that out?
<kronos321> conclusion?
<kronos321> IDLE for python is horrible
<kronos321> at least ubuntu's IDLE
<TabascoChipotle> hi there! recent convert here: should I get wine or playonlinux?
<LAcan> TabascoChipotle, they are the same thing but the POL repos are dead i think
<kronos321> get both
<Rigorm0rtis> TabascoChipotle, not unless you need it for something.
<kronos321> yes, that too
<TabascoChipotle> I would like to play SC2 on this machine, so do I just need wine?
<qin> LAcan: What are 3 dommands, mate. Answer 4 - 1.wget 2.gcc 3.Use it (BIND....))
<sffreer> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   sffreer syrinx__ BiggFREE RKyle TabascoChipotle egroeg flan_suse fcuk112 DonJuan mirsal allan8904 tiox1 ricorx7_ kronos321 katsrc danslo braiam Blue1 py9371 blake__ cece tic^ b1g1r0n yuskhanzab acegiak Afteraffek
<sffreer> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   cypha` dyess002 Rigorm0rtis AlanBell mickster04 LostInInaka amb sechrist StudioD mcurran someNick beav_35 ferret_ PleXT calcacuervo twotenam Walzmyn penalvch rchavik DrManhattan Mikilivil dtcummin polardroid tjig
<sffreer> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   quentusrex aguitel_ soreau Nisstyre MrNaz GWild dot-slaSh beefman tyler_d torchie gueriLLaPunK Hamlin Maddogm Caboose885 pdtpatrick___ RaiBot tdn G00053 mneptok trench peteforsyth biella deww vanksi_ fez_ Jordan_
<sffreer> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   Cibort Gerwin VoxGibson elgar ugliefrog FORTHELULZ Prodego while p_res lostsource sa`tan hmuller zamba ripps ihateyou alphur S0lo visor najm MacGyverNL ram_ jabirali aboudesk yofel_ ThePing jcgs doleyb oln jumber
<sffreer> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   jaxxdrew rcmaehl CannedCorn shai frkout month gremset_ bluebomber Dj729 Akterbat HTC_Glacier sjm Marezz len magn3ts Da|Mummy vivid toddnine sm_ Vonhinten gcristian xerox1 Darkenvy MonkeyDust SANGKEUN Milosz Chewt
<LAcan> qin, well first question..
<LAcan> wtf
<DrManhattan> how DARE he speak my name in vain?!?!?!?
<rww> Spam. Ignore please :)
<mirsal> -_-
<kronos321> lol
<LAcan> qin, first question: why is smbd listening on 339 and not 445?
<LAcan> qin, ok nevermind, thats the process ID
<LAcan> my bad
<szal> DrManhattan: thou art not God :P
<Socky_> Hey guys, how to i get to bootmisc.sh in ubuntu 10.04 server?  it doesnt seem to be anywhere in etc
<RealOpty> hey
<tiox1> WTF was sffreer on?
<rww> tiox1: It's spam. Please don't comment on spam.
 * DrManhattan gives the entire GNAA colon cancer
<RealOpty> whats the replacement music player in natty?
<LAcan> qin, "fe80::213::microsoft-ds" whats twith the hex values?
<rww> DrManhattan: you too.
<kronos321> banshee
<RealOpty> ty
<rww> LAcan: IPv6
<LAcan> rww, ya but none of my NICS use IPv6 ...
<tiox1> Someone needs to DDoS the GNAA for good.
<rww> tiox1: that is not not commenting on spam.
<szal> GNAA?
<DrManhattan> szal, the spammers
<tiox1> You don't want to know.
<DrManhattan> They're a notorious group of scumbags with a rather offensive name
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, looks like a link-local address. It's kind of like an IPv6 MAC address, but not quite.
<TabascoChipotle> TIL what the GNAA is.
<kronos321> does anyone knows a pretty development environment??
<rww> !ot | DrManhattan, tiox1, szal, TabascoChipotle
<ubottu> DrManhattan, tiox1, szal, TabascoChipotle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LAcan> blllaaaahhhh how do i tell stupid SAMBA which interface to use?
<DrManhattan> Offtopic it is
<Rigorm0rtis> kronos321, I'm a gedit kind of guy,but some like eclipse or netbeans
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, it is probably listening on all of your interfaces, what problem are you having?
<kronos321> RigormOrtis, yeah. But both are kinda creppy
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, i cant get a connection from my windows box
<kronos321> creepy*
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, windows says the machine inst configured for SMB
<Rigorm0rtis> kronos321, the only other IDEs I've used are Aptana and Visual Studio.
<LAcan> (the remote machine)
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, got your firewall rules set up right?
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, there is no firewall... its a wired direct connection between the two nics
<karolis> hi everyone, I have a question about ssh connection. After I connect with ssh -v I get "ssh_exchange_identification: 220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity." and connection seems to be established, but the screen is iddle and I can't type anything. What may be the cause of that?
<kronos321> RigormOrtis
<kronos321> ill take a look, thanks
<LAcan> (and windows firewall is disabled for the NIC in question on windows)
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, To connect to another host you shouldn't need to disable firewall. Is a firewall active on the server?
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, the server is native ubuntu 10.04 ... i havent installed or confgired a firewall...?
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, Other questions: Is smbd running? How are you trying to access the smb server from the windows client? Can the two hosts ping each other?
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, smbd does in fact seem to be running, and i smbd start just to be sure. im trying to map a drive from windows, the two hosts can do more than ping each other i am freenix'd into it successfully, and a share from windows to ubuntu works as well.
<tumenjargal> help me
<tumenjargal> i've big problem
<tumenjargal> problem is E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'multiarch-support'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<tumenjargal> i cant install use apt-get
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, so on the windows box you're trying to map \\serverip\share?
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, yes exactly
<tiox> I disliked the sun question. The sun can be white, yellow or orange, depending on what time of day it is viewed.
<tumenjargal> help me anyone
<rww> tiox: #ubuntu-unregged is supposed to stop pedants. How did you get in here :(
<tiox> rww: Very funny.
<pcgeek32147> what dose this mean: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve and how do i fix it
<tiox> tumenjargal: We can't help you if we do not know.
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, could you paste your smb.conf? http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tiox> pcgeek32147: Can you give us any more of the error, if possible?
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, now i did install GADMIN-SAMBA which added countless mess to my smb.conf
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, perhaps i should resotre the original?
<tumenjargal> help me anyone
<tumenjargal> pls exactly
<tiox> tumenjargal: Asking for help is frowned upon. Please explain your problem.
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, let's see what we're dealing with right now first.
<tumenjargal> i cant use apt-get
<tiox> Hmm?
<LAcan> ok one sex
<rww> tiox: they did ;P
<pcgeek32147> yeh hold on
<rww> you just weren't here yet ;P
<tiox> Try using sudo with apt-get.
<tumenjargal> first sudo apt-get install xchat
<tumenjargal> then
<tiox> Like, sudo apt-get install [program]
<tumenjargal> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'multiarch-support'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<tiox> Oh.
<tumenjargal> this is error
<yigal> tumenjargal: what about apt-get -f install
<tiox> yigal: He souldn't have to force install.
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, i see some problems in there already
<yigal> tiox: that's not a force dude
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, hosts allow is wrong as is interfaces
<Roasted> Were there any updates that were known to cause issues recently? I lost my sound, yet I still have it on Windows 7.
<Blue1> force is like --force-archetecture
<oldos2er> apt-get -f install fixes any broken packages
<tiox> Then what does -f mean?
<tiox> Oh.
 * tiox nods
<tumenjargal> dont fixed use -f
<yigal> fix broken
<yigal> man apt-get
<tiox> tumenjargal: Anything special when you load Synaptic Package Manager?
<tumenjargal> where is broked package?
<yigal> tumenjargal: who know dude, just try it
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, start by fixing that for now. Then issue: service smbd restart.
<tiox> Synaptic offers a nice GUI for sorting out broken packages, packages with residual files after uninstall, etc.
<tumenjargal> i cant know broked package
<yigal> tumenjargal: your system might have had a problem let's try easy fixes
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, ok i did that but on tryong to start i get 'restart: uknown instance:"
<tiox> tumenjargal: Load Synaptic Package Manager, under Systrem > Administration and click on the button "Status"
<Roasted> I have zero sound. none. and nothing changed since yesterday when it was working. Any ideas?
<tiox> System*
<tumenjargal> what do you fix system?
<tumenjargal> ok
<yigal> tumenjargal: yep that's the idea to fix your system dude
<oldos2er> tumenjargal, which version of ubuntu?
<tumenjargal> 11.04
<yigal> but hey if you need to open synaptics more power to you
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, ok i did a smbd stop and then a smbd start but error on windows box is still the same
<tiox> tumenjargal: Open Synaptic Package Manager, and sort packages by installation status. Just a simple button click.
<tiox> From there you can see what packages are broken.
<tumenjargal> i clicked status then?
<tiox> There should be an area listing broken packages.
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, which of these shares are you trying to mount?
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, winbackup
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, the very last one
<Hilikus> how can i clone my screen? i'm using nvidia binary drivers and have dual screen (twinview) working, but i want cloning instead
<tiox> Try to uninstall the broken packages, tumenjargal, then try reinstalling. If that fails, give us the error then.
<yigal> man I have to use a distro. where the cli is king, I'm gonna move back to Arch
<tumenjargal> i cant find broked package
<tumenjargal> help me tiox
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, can you browse the shares on the server? In windows explorer's address bar, enter \\serverip and see if it shows up at all
<oldos2er> yigal, just uninstall X  ;)
<yigal> oldos2er: tru dat
<yigal> oldos2er: :D
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, i have network discovery disabled in windows
<CarlFK> Hilikus: in the gui that lets you posision screens, try dragging on on top of the other.  (but there should be a checkbox to do what you want.)
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, but if u give me a sec i can try it out
<tumenjargal> Synaptic Package Manager -> Status
<tumenjargal> 0 broked package
<NeonStatic> Hi.  I'm trying to run Ubuntu 11.04 headless and control it via VNC.  When I try to connect I'm asked for my keyring password.  How can I stop this?
<tumenjargal> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'multiarch-support'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<tumenjargal> again error
<tumenjargal> how to repair current system?
<DonJuan> Caboose885: Got it straightened out. Thanks for the help. Guess I wasn't re-installing Grub correctly.
<tumenjargal> i dont want reinstall ubuntu system
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, ya no go cant see it from windows
<Caboose885> DonJuan: ok awesome
<tumenjargal> how to repair current system?
<torchie> can i install skype 32 bit on natty64?
<DonJuan> Caboose885: So basically I just mounted the boot partition to /media/sdb2 (after creating the directory), mounted the LiveCD to /media/dev, then re-ran grub-install as "sudo grub-install /media/sdb2 /dev/sdb". So you select the partition to install Grub, but also identify the device.
<oldos2er> tumenjargal, do you remember what you were doing with apt before getting this error?
<torchie> wow cool
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, so, your server's IP address is in the 192.168.1.x range right?
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, smbd is definately not listening on the right interface cuz i nmap'd it from windows and the only open port is 22 ssh
<torchie> first skype crashes on startup
<torchie> now skype just won't install
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, no 10.4.20.
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, i changed the conf to reflect that
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, Ah, okay.
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, lemme throw up the newer one ive updated with correct network and interface settings. one sec
<tumenjargal> how to repair system>?
<carnage1> uninstall x* uninstall k* reinstall g*
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, and im gonna try a reboot, just for good measure... that instance eror on the restart ade me susopicious
<grkblood> how do i install streamplayer?
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, usually that means the service wasn't running.
<carnage1> gstreamer?
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, weird because it was showing up in netstat but bound to an IPv6 address
<oldos2er> grkblood, do you mean streamripper? sudo apt-get install streamripper
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, Try using a default smb.conf and just copying your shares to the bottom.
<grkblood> oldos2er, no, i mean streamplayer
<joates> hi, http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html --> these instructions have the swap partitions included in the RAID array setup, can anyone explain what is the advantage gained by this? wouldn't it be ok to use swap space outside of RAID as its only temp storage anyway!?
<carnage1> *aptitude install stream*
<oldos2er> grkblood can't find a package named streamplayer
<ndxtg> when we press Ctrl+P, in the Print to File, output format are: .pdf, postscript or .SVG. Does any one know how to add .PNG into the list? (Ubuntu 10.10)
<mahir256> grkblood: you mean this? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Stream+Player?content=132590
<VoxGibson> is it possible to shrink an ntfs partition in vista without damaging the data on it?
<x-ip> any ideas why i have a Banshee.exe ? :"| http://pastebin.com/PxfKcY9D
<grkblood> it appeats its something from asterisk
<carnage1> banshee audio player
<oldos2er> x-ip, banshee uses mono, hence the 'exe'
<x-ip> omg :"|
 * x-ip changing the music player 
<afman> Does anyone know how to create a user with write access with pure ftp?
<py9371> whay are you talking about
<py9371> pure ftp
<temp_> Hey guys I just found out that if I'm in a call on Skype, mpd stops playing music and just pauses everything. Is there a way that I can use skype to call people while still having my music run in the background with mpd?
<py9371> is tehre even such think as pure ftp
<Darkenvy> I am unable to find i686 version of ubuntu despite age
<Darkenvy> idc if its 6.0 :P
<Roasted> What should I do to troubleshoot sound? I just magically lost it. I never had this happen before out of the blue. Nothing is muted and everything works (Windows works fine)
<mahir256> temp_: oh i didn't know you were a microsoft fan
<Darkenvy> Im REALLY looking for a lubuntu release or a ubuntu i686 of lxde as the default X
<py9371> darkenvu
<Darkenvy> yes?
<mahir256> temp_: anyway, i doubt that two different sources of sound can play simultaneously on the same machine without some difficulty
<oldos2er> Darkenvy, 32-bit ubuntu is here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<py9371> nevermind
<Darkenvy> 32bit ubuntu will run on i686 architechture?
<missil> could any one recomend a good vnc viewer?
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, DING DING DING SUCCESS!!
<oldos2er> Darkenvy, yes
<Darkenvy> :O
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, replacing it with the umodified one and adding the share info works. thanks so muc Rigorm0rtis
<temp_> mahir256: Hahaha yeah sad times. Ok thanks for advice. Btw do you know of any linux IMs that can video call with skype, alot of my friends use windows and skype lol
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, I think that gui tool was doing something weird. :/
<Darkenvy> Linux, you did it again!
<darkorical> ok I installed 11.04 on a 2nd partition (windows 7 on the other) I have wow installed on the windows partition and was going to try to run it via wine but when i go to do it it says its not marked as executable and will not run it and when I try to set it to executible as soon as I check the box the check goes away (Im assuming it has something to do with it being on the windows partition
<temp_> I'm doubting future support of skype and linux is going downhill from now on
<mahir256> temp_: you can try miranda im
<darkorical> is there away to turn off the executable file check and just make it trust me on what I want to run
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, ya it broke it pretty good.. can i ask one more solution from you tho... im a lil paranoid, and I would like that share to only be available to eth0 and 10.4.20.x do you know how I might do that?
<temp_> Ok thanks for tip, looking into different IM at the moment
<temp_> :)
<temp_> Btw how do you respond to me like that so it appears red to me?
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, firewalling is the best way to do it. Ubuntu comes with ufw (uncomplicated firewall) by default.
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, I take it you're accessing the box over SSH right?
<Darkenvy> whats a good distro release for minimal cpu and ram usage?
<Darkenvy> ubuntu of course
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, what kind of access? FreeNX is over ssh... samb i dunno.. im really not concerned with SSH cuz it is literally a wired NIC to wired NIC connection.. no gateway no nothing
<Marezz> lxde
<mahir256> darkenvy: you mean lubuntu
<Darkenvy> Im reviving an old laptop for a friend.
<Darkenvy> I was originally going for lubuntu but I didnt think it would run on i686!
<oldos2er> Darkenvy, how minimal? could be lubuntu, could be puppy linux
<Darkenvy> lol. is there a torrent link? the site isnt exactly friendly lol
<Marezz> if he has i686 cpu then it will work..
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, so then why are you concerned with samba?
<bahadunn> any idea why 2.6.38 in 11.04 won't boot?
<improveupon> greetings to one and all. i have this problem: x keeps crashing or something whenever it comes back from a screen saver if a flash plugin was playing in firefox. the mouse moves but everything else is frozen. you can pull up a terminal and reboot. any ideas? is there some process i could kill or anything i could try from the terminal?
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, because i have a wireless NIC as well, and it connects to random networks...
<bahadunn> it's in grub and all that but it just don't boot
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, and i would like that share to not be accessible to any other networks
<mahir256> Darkenvy: http://linuxtracker.org/download.php?id=4feff401af33530329967f3ed3a5e6dff7e15399&f=Lubuntu%2011.04.torrent
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, but then your ssh is on other nets too isn't it?
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, well the open ssh port is... and currently the samab one as well but those would be my only open connections...
<LAcan> i ssh and freenx thru the same connection ive described.. wire2wire
<Darkenvy> thank you
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, so you need to let SSH through the firewall before enabling it--that's what i was getting to. Otherwise it WILL drop your active connection (if you have one).
<Darkenvy> you should seed for mah :P
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, well when i seyup freenx, following some tutorials... it just worked man...
<Darkenvy> @2.2Mb/s 4m33s is too long for me to wait! lol
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, how do i call up this ubuntu native firewall or whatever? is there gui or a conf?
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, cli-based
<rww> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<rww> it's not turned on by default.
<VoxGibson> Why wouldn't it be on by default?
<LAcan> well like i said, i portsance these machines regularily and the only open oprt on the ubnut box was ssh
<Pici> Its on, there are just no rules.
<improveupon> ok a simpler question: if the gui appears frozen but you can still see & move the mouse pointer, what process has probably crashed?
<LAcan> so i dont think i need the firewall up?
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, it's really easy for a firewall. You said your subnet you wanted traffic from was 10.4.20.x right?
<oldos2er> VoxGibson, there are no services listening, so nothing for a firewall to bloxk
<rww> VoxGibson: because there are no open ports on a default Ubuntu installation, so there's no point
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, ya, but i also have a 192 that connects to random wifi networks. I do not want those random networks to have access to my samba shares
<improveupon> (and why would the screen saver or maybe hibernation + flash running in browser make it crash?)
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, so to allow ssh from 10.4.20.x you would do ufw allow from 10.4.20.0/24 to any app openssh
<Rigorm0rtis> do you need ssh from the other networks? in that case, just ufw allow openssh
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, once you do that, you need to allow samba. ufw allow from 10.4.20.0/24 to any app samba
<moses_> umm i think there may be a problem
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, ok lemme look into that...
<LAcan> but its working now and I am loathe to mess with it :)
<manlymatt83> VirtualBox seems to be rebooting my blackberry everytime it gets to "Connecting to ROM" during an OS install.... would this be a common behavior for virtualization?
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, finally wrap it up with [ufw default deny], then [ufw enable]. If everything is still accessible, you're in good shape.
<moses_> i unplugged this external hard drive that i had hooked up when i was installing ubuntu and my ubuntu doesnt start up
<moses_> it says its missing a drive
<mahir256> moses
<moses_> ?
<mahir256> whoops...
<oldos2er> moses, part of grub probably was installed to the external drive
<moses_> anyway to fix that?
<Jordan_U> moses_: What is the exact error you see at boot?
<oldos2er> moses, you can try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<mahir256> moses_: the obvious; plug that drive back in!!!!! and restart!
<moses_> it fails to detect a drive
<moses_> mahir256, i dont want to be dependent on this drive :(
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, there are docs on UFW at the Ubuntu help site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW and also available via man ufw.
<mahir256> moses_: i see that, but this will help diagnose the problem better. do you have any startup processes that run from the drive?
<nit-wit> moses_, can you run this scri[t and post the txt in a pastebin it willgive a what is where.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Vonhinten> goddamnit, this asus n53jf was the worst purchase I've ever made.. how they could make something this poorly supported with linux I'll never know
<oldos2er> moses, also you could reinstall without having the ex. drive connected, if you're willing to do that
<Jordan_U> moses_: "It fails to detect a drive" is not an exact error message.
<moses_> i see
<Vonhinten> hybrid graphics, intel audio, atheros ethernet and wireless, all broken
<nit-wit> moses_, the script link will tell us exactly whays going on.;)
<oldos2er> moses, but the bootinfo script would help diagnose the prob.
<Jordan_U> moses_: There is no need to re-install.
<Rigorm0rtis> LAcan, they don't seem to cover app-based ufw rules on ufw there (which are my favorite bit of ufw), but you will get the basic syntax for interacting with it down. It looks like there *is* a gui available for ufw, named gufw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<mahir256> vonhinten: you're right, how can it get a four star rating? plus, what distro does it have? ubuntu i guess
<moses_> i hope not ive got it working perfectly and i love it :(
<LAcan> Rigorm0rtis, thanks ill take a look at it
<puck_cent> has anyone experienced problems when running dual monitors on 11.04?
<oldos2er> puck_cent, which video card? i'm using twinview on kubuntu 11.04, and it works well with my nvidia card
<improveupon> anyone, please: if your gui is frozen but you can still move the mouse pointer, still pull up an f1 terminal, what has probably crashed?
<moses_> is there a command in bash to list the pathway to the directory?
<olol85> improveupon, im pretty sure its not the mouse driver
<zenwryly> I just got a new laptop which is having suspend issued and it's been a while since I did suspend troubleshooting.  What's "the right way" to do power management tweaks these days?
<nit-wit> improveupon, hard to say what were you running?
<puck_cent> its an intel card
<improveupon>  11.04     and it only happens when a flash plugin is going in firefox
<puck_cent> on a Lenovo x60
<oldos2er> puck_cent, sorry, i am intel-ignorant
<improveupon> the streaming sound keeps coming also
<puck_cent> when I plug in the monitor both screen have striations across them and the entire os becomes unusable
<hmuller> moses_  pwd will give you the present working directory if that is what you are looking for
<moses_> tyvm
<nit-wit> improveupon, the FF addon flash aid can clean things up if that is the problem possibly.
<oldos2er> +1 for flashaid
<improveupon> thank you! :D
<oldos2er> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<moses_> http://pastebin.com/KvTVQx6X HERE IS THE PASTE FOR MY SCRIPT RUN
<moses_> what am i looking for?
<nit-wit> moses_, thanks we will all look.
<moses_> sdb5:
<moses_> it has boot files on it
<moses_> oh no...
<nit-wit> moses_, do you have a recovery or install disc for windows?
<moses_> nvm thats a partition
<moses_> yeah i do why?
<nit-wit> moses_, if you look at the script grub was put in sda insted of sdb so we will put grub in sdb and the MS boot back in sda so you can boot each individually.;(
<nit-wit> ;;);)
<Jordan_U> moses_: Boot Ubuntu with the external drive connected then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc".
<moses_> so it will work without the external?
<nit-wit> moses_, yeah but follow Jordan_U
<moses_> ok
<nit-wit> ;)
<Jordan_U> moses_: That command will ask you some questions, one of which is which drives grub's boot sectore should be installed to.
<Jordan_U> moses_: Once you select your internal drive as an install device you will be able to boot without the external plugged in.
<moses_> "The following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or  │
<moses_>  │ the `kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst. Please verify that it is  │
<moses_>  │ correct, and modify it if necessary. "
<moses_> woops
<FloodBot1> moses_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moses_> i cant see what command it posted :(
<Jordan_U> moses_: Leave that at the default (most likely blank).
<joates> hi, http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html --> these instructions have the swap partitions included in the RAID array setup, can anyone explain what is the advantage gained by this? wouldn't it be ok to use swap space outside of RAID as its only temp storage anyway!?
<Jordan_U> moses_: Leave the second question at the default as well (most likely "quiet splash").
<moses_> ok
<turkusama> Is it possible to run steam in 11.04
<mahir256> turkusama: yes: http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<moses_> which devices do i install grub onto again?
<moses_> sdb yes?
<turkusama> Thanks mahir
<Jordan_U> joates: If you lose a drive during operation, and there is critical memory swapped out to disk, then you're out of luck if you don't have redundant swap as well.
<Jordan_U> moses_: Yes. Select it using the space bar, then continue by hitting enter.
<joates> Jordan_U: ok, understood thx
<Jordan_U> joates: You're welcome.
<moses_> but that drive looks like the external one doesnt it?
<moses_> the external drive is a terrabyte
<Jordan_U> moses_: Can you post a screenshot of the menu?
<moses_> how do you do that in linux?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | moses_
<ubottu> moses_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<lefty_> Afteraffekt,
<lefty_> Afteraffekt_,
<mahir256> okay, just for my information, how many of you all use gnu/linux when referring to the os?
<yigal> I use Ubuntu
<moses_> http://imagebin.org/153953
<Jordan_U> !ot | mahir256
<ubottu> mahir256: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oldos2er> i just say linux, or ubuntu. no gnu
<IdleOne> !polls > mahir256
<ubottu> mahir256, please see my private message
<nit-wit> Jordan_U, you notice that sda is ticked?
<moses_> yeah this is default
<moses_> the usb 3 cable is the one i do not want
<Jordan_U> moses_: It looks like Ubuntu is installed to the drive connected via USB.
<moses_> this is right should i just go ahead
<moses_> is it really?
<yigal> anyone else in my opinion GNU is a license which is open source
<syrinx_> yes it is
<moses_> ah shit
<moses_> anyway to migrate it?
<yigal> but it isn't the only open source license and as such gnu/linux is only a part of what open source is.
<syrinx_> oh, sorry I was talking to yigal
<Jordan_U> !ot | yigal
<ubottu> yigal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<syrinx_> yigal: thats right, bsd is also open source
<Trollolololol> i know Joli OS is based loosely around Ubuntu
<rww> and isn't supported here
<Trollolololol> so, is there any way i could get help for it?
<rww> nope
<yigal> jolicloud
<yigal> ?
<moses_> so should i reinstall ubuntu?
<syrinx_> what a nick lol
<benedikt> Can anyone give me the md5sum for /usr/sbin/sshd on Ubuntu 8.10 (OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-3ubuntu1) ?
<nit-wit> moses_, do you want Ubuntu on the same HD as windows?
<oldos2er> yigal, try #jolicloud
<moses_> i do
<Trollolololol> only 6 ppl in there
<Trollolololol> and no ops
<yigal> oldos2er: try getting a life
<rww> Trollolololol: Oh well. You should consider available support next time you pick a distro :\
<oldos2er> yigal, got one, thanks
<Trollolololol> oh, its not my active and promary
<yigal> oldos2er: gots it
<Trollolololol> ubuntu 11.04 all day son
<yigal> oldos2er: now it's your turn
<syrinx_> oldos2er, yigal thats enough
<yigal> ok ok
<Trollolololol> i actually wanted to know if thre was a way i could put the 11.04 kernel into Joli OS
<Trollolololol> plays with my wifi driver nicer
<nit-wit> moses_, yeah you will have to shrink the windows sda1 then you can install on the same hd, best to preformat the partition and use a custom install no hard we all can help where needed.
<yigal> Trollolololol: yes that's possible
<Trollolololol> yeah, lemme change my nick
<Jordan_U> yigal: Please avoid petty insults.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | yigal
<ubottu> yigal: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<yigal> Jordan_U: dude, please speak to everyone at fault
<yigal> ty
<xorpt> Hi there.
<xorpt> I
<moses_> alright im gonna begin the reinstall
<nit-wit> moses_, you might be able to use gparted to transfer it to a partition of equal size on the sda preformatted.
<moses_> nit-wit, will that work?
<nit-wit> moses_, should they key part here is same size partitions I think , maybe a partition big enough m=not sure there exactly
<nit-wit> *I'm
<xorpt> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04, when I open a modal window that prevents me from accessing the parent window, the menus from the parent window are still accessible in the child. Is this by design?
<moses_> how do you migrate data like that though?
<nit-wit> moses_, the transfer will take about the same time as a install though.
<moses_> as long as its safe i would want to do it
<moses_> do you know how to do it all?
<moses_> how do you seperate the other drive?
<nit-wit> moses_, you would shrink the sda1 reboot it making sure it is in good shape then make a partition on the sda drive for the Ubuntu then copy and paste the data with gparted from sdb5 to the new ext4 partiton.
<zenwryly> So closing the lid when set to blank the screen freezes the system with a blank screen when I open it back up and hit a key unless I first do "xset dpms force off" first.  If I've done that first then closing the lid works fine.  I have the same blank screen problem when resuming from suspend.  How can I turn this into a workaround for resume?
<nit-wit> moses_, the boot for the Vista needs the HD attached though as you know already.;)
<moses_> what?
<moses_> i installed vista to the non-external one though
<nit-wit> moses_, what where sorry?
<moses_> vista should be installed to the non-external drive correct?
<nit-wit> moses_, you have the grub bootloader in the sda mbr as of now if you resize the sda1=vista you just need the hd plugged in to reboot it to confirm it is in good shape,. Then when you do the transfer you will boot with out the external.
<bogomo> Fud ???
<moses_> if i wanted to do a clean install do i still need grub installed?
<moses_> like just with the cd in?
<moses_> or would it not like that?
<moses_> nit-wit, i need to burn gparted correct?
<moses_> to a disk?
<nit-wit> moses_, no a feesh install will put grub in the mbr, just don't choose the side by side install and let the Ubuntu resize and instal. You want to make the partitions and then use a custom install this makes it safest fro the Vista to still be in good shape.
<Enf> hi all
<Enf> is there a way for me to upgrade apache without restarting the apache service?
<moses_> ok then ill do that
<moses_> ill be back after im back online ok?
<nit-wit> moses_, I wish I could say choose side by side but that has had problems.
<nit-wit> cool
<moses_> i am choosing side by side arnt i?
<nit-wit> no
<Jordan_U> Enf: I doubt it. Why?
<nit-wit> moses no
<pooltable> i have apicture like to edit out the word PROOF on it what is the fastest way thanks ?
<moses_> ok so if im not, then i should resize the partition
<Socky_> Can anyone help me figure out why when i add "security = user" to my smb.conf it fails to work?  on my windows box it prompts me for username and password.  and I am using the user/pass i creates with smbpasswd
<moses_> and put grub on that?
<moses_> i mean put ubuntu on that?
<moses_> can i run gparted from here?
<pooltable> also how do i get to the system settings?
<oldos2er> pooltable, which version of Ubuntu?
<pooltable> 11.4
<nit-wit> moses_, yes resize the vista then reboot it to make sure it is okay. then make a exteneded partiton in the unallocated space the ext4 for Ubuntu and a swap. Then choose the custom install and install Ubuntu to that specific partition built for it. In that gui where you choose that partition make the mount /
<NeonStatic> Hi everybody.  I'm running an Ubuntu 11.04 machine headless.  It's got an Nvidia 7900 GS card and the fan's noise is really annoying.  How can I stop it?
<moses_> how do i burn an iso on ubuntu?
<nit-wit> moses_, braser works burn as an image.
<nit-wit> brasero
<nit-wit> moses_, how did you install on the external?
<pooltable> Neon try this Maybe this http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.09.html fixed the problem.
<pooltable> "Fixed a problem causing the fan on some GPUs to always run at full speed."
<oldos2er> moses, i use k3b on kubuntu
<moses_> i chose side by side
<nit-wit> moses_, your very lucky that is known to wipe the rest if not done correctly.
<jack_^> http://boards.4chan.org/wg/res/4132740
<jack_^> decent linux wallpaper thread if anybody is interested
<moses_> haha so im lucky that it detected the other disk as the side by side install
<moses_> thats tight
<moses_> ^_^
<NeonStatic> pooltable: I'll look into that.
<pooltable> how do i change a system setting where are they locatate at on 11.4 thanks?
<moses_> but it didnt wipe the rest of the DISK!!!!
<moses_> i still have all of my data!
<morphiend> quick q: trying to use a 32-bit Qt app on 64-bit Natty, but I'm missing some 32-bit gtk libs (not in ia32-libs). Better way thatn getlibs script to fix this problem?
<moses_> the external HD had alot of files on it, which were untouched
<moses_> so am i double lucky?
<nit-wit> moses_, yes you are
<moses_> i should play the lotto ;O
<puck_cent> what sys setting are you trying to change?
<nit-wit> moses_, side by I think works it is just unclear, I always do the custom I have 5 OS on one HD
<moses_> crazy
<moses_> how much space should i allocate for ubuntu?
<moses_> using gparted?
<cr1st0> need help
<foul_owl> how do i report a bug if the bug reporter can't determine the package?
<NeonStatic> Another question: if I'm going to run headless, can I use the xorg.conf file I made while setting up the machine, or do I need a custom-made one?
<foul_owl> is there a page to manually report a bug?
<cr1st0> why my computer freezes when i try to connect wireless?
<nit-wit> moses_, I would use waht you think you will need you can rze the whole thing later if needed.
<pooltable> puck try to get this to run Ailurus
<nit-wit> *resize
<foul_owl> everything just links me here which is no help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20a%20general%20bug%20against%20no%20particular%20package
<moses_> 50gigs? 100gigs?
<cr1st0> why my computer freezes when i try to connect wireless?
<cr1st0> solution?
<nit-wit> moses_, it will run in 10 gigs it unpacks to about 3,5 your choice really.
<puck_cent> have you installed it yet?
<moses_> maybe 40 gigs
<pooltable> puck got it sorry
<nit-wit> moses_, sounds good.;)
<puck_cent> no worries. glad you got it
<VoxGibson> Is it possible to remove unity and install kde?
<moses_> tyvm so far nit-wit ;)
<nit-wit> VoxGibson, you can have both
<foul_owl> how do i report a bug?
<VoxGibson> Oh, nice. So you just go to synaptic and install it from there?
<puck_cent> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<cr1st0> why my computer freezes when i try to connect wireless?
<cr1st0> solution?
<puck_cent> quick guide
<nit-wit> moses_, no problem you know how to make a extended then the logical ext4 inside for Ubuntu i presume.
<moses_> im just gonna move the bar over
<moses_> and click format
<pooltable> ok now edit out the word proof on a picture the fast way ?
<moses_> should i go get a laptop just incase for walkthrough?
<nit-wit> VoxGibson, yeah or form the terminal sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nit-wit> *from
<Enf> Jordan_U: well, I want to upgrade postgresql on a production server and the only thing stopping me is the fact that it would restart the service. It'll break a few things on my end, surely
<Enf> Jordan_U: trying to avoid it
<nit-wit> moses_, your moving the sda1 correct, leaving 40 gigs or so unallocated.
<Jordan_U> pooltable: You're going to need to give more of an explanation of what you're trying to do than that. Also, using proper grammar and complete sentences can help a lot.
<moses_> yes thats correct
<nit-wit> moses_, sounds good.;)
<moses_> then when i run the live install i can just use that 40 gigs to install ubuntu perfectly and grub correct?
<nit-wit> moses_, yes, your best plan s while your in gparted to put a extended in that unallocated, then a logical partition ext4 for Ubuntu leaving a little room for the swap size you want.
<moses_> i totally dont follow oyu
<pooltable> jordan i have a picture  that has the word PROOF on it like to edit it out blend it in what ever it takes thanks not sure what else you need me to say
<nit-wit> moses_, the extended partition is the bucket metaphorically that hold the ext4=ubuntu and the swap partition.
<moses_> how big should the extended be?
<moses_> wait are those different steps?
<nit-wit> moses_, you will fill the unallocated, the ext4 is a logical that goes inside you can size it leabing ropom fro the swap when you make it.
<nit-wit> *leaving room
<nit-wit> moses_, the extended is the partition the ext4 and swap go into.
<moses_> how much room shouldi leave for it?
<nit-wit> moses_, the swap how much is your ram
<moses_> 4gigs
<moses_> oh yeah
<moses_> i read about this
<Flynn> Hello. I'm using xubuntu 10.10 desktop now.  I was wondering how to bridge the connections of two wireless adapters?
<moses_> but doesnt ubuntu do all of this for me in the live CD?
<nit-wit> moses_, the swap is for hibernate mostly, generally people make a equal size to ram to be safe
<moses_> so the live cd doesnt do this for me?
<rjune> I'm having a problem with Flash(Hulu) on Natty, I have a 2ghz core 2 with 2GB RAM and a ATi Mobility Radeon X1300 my P4 laptop running Maverick was fine, but the newer system hulu specifically is choppy, and the video doesn't match with the audio.
<nit-wit> moses_, it will but if you flub you can loose the Vista.
<rjune> I'm hoping somebody has a suggestion on how to resolve this
<moses_> ok so i should make 2 new partitions
<moses_> 40 and 5
<moses_> right?
<dojohnso> hey all, i've been on 11.04 for a week or so, keeping it up to date, and wireless has been fine until tonight. network controller is Intel Link 5100. any thoughts?
<moses_> 40 for the ubuntu and 5 for the swap
<nit-wit> moses_, make a extendede in the unallocated space first
<dojohnso> it's as if the wireless card doesn't exist. no list of networks, etc
<moses_> for the ubuntu right?
<moses_> then the swap in whatever is left over?
<moses_> so i need to make 2 extended partitions in the unalocated?
<aaron_wayne> can someone tell me how to actually use the themes from art.gnome.org once they are downloaded?
<rjune> dojohnso, lshw -C network Do you see it there?
<moegreen> anybody running a new geforce gtx5 series card in ubuntu?
<moses_> 1 swap 1 for the ext4
<carnage1> .tar themes can e dragged to the themes menu
<dojohnso> rjune, i see *-network DISABLED, description: Wireless interface
<nit-wit> moses_, you are a little confused. The extended is what will hold the partitions for Ubuntu and the swap. yes your installing ubuntu altogether. YOu can look at the sdbhd with gparted top right corner to see what I mean by a extended.
<moses_> ok
<rjune> that's good
<carnage1> ext 3 reiser
<rjune> is there a switch or button to turn the wifi on?
<nit-wit> moses_, cool it is confusing I realizr=e for a first time.;)
<Flynn> Where are the prefences in xubuntu?
<dojohnso> ha, wow... i never turned it off, but apparently the wireless toggle F2 key did the trick... *doh*
<rjune> you're welcome :-)
<dojohnso> haha thanks rjune... i'm usually the one asking others "is it plugged in?" i'm going to go sit in the corner for a bit. have a good one!
<foul_owl> how do i report a bug
<jasongriffee> gnome-alsamixer dosn't save settings, how to resolve?
<mbeierl> anyone good with Banshee here?  I'd like to add just a single video file to an ipod, but when I do "manually manage" the videos, there seems to be no option whatsoever to add videos manually
<Problematic> After upgrading to Natty 11.04, other partitions are not visible and I cant even connect USB drives .. plz help :(
<foul_owl> how do i report a bug
<sattu94> jasongriffee: did you try it's alternative command line utlity, 'alsamixer' ?
<sattu94> jasongriffee: type 'alsamixer' in terminal
<sattu94> foul_owl: go to launchpad website(google it), sign up for an account there. Then you can file a bug there.
<Samo502> I have a question about ubuntu booting from a LiveUSB
<sattu94> Samo502: yes?
<Problematic> After upgrading to Natty 11.04, other partitions are not visible and I cant even connect USB drives .. plz help :(
<Samo502> sattu94: is there any way I could use a part of my harddrive to save data while still using the liveUSB?
<jasongriffee> sattu94, i don't care the program, i want the "fount" setting to stay maxed
<Samo502> sattu94: well actually now that i think about it that's kinda redundant
<sattu94> jasongriffee: fount? do you mea front out ?
<foul_owl> sattu94: signed up for launchpad, where is the link to report a bug? all i get is this infernal page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs and the bug reporter does not work
<Samo502> sattu94: eh, more simple question then, how well on a scale of 1-10 would ubuntu run on 1 GB of RAM on a netbook?
<jasongriffee> sattu94, idk it says front
<grantbow_> join #ubuntu-us-ca
<sattu94> Samo502: it should run fine, that is without all the eyecandy..
<Problematic> bunch of dumbo's
<carnage1> bowls out
<Samo502> sattu94: as long as the GUI doesn't go to hell on my screen resolution
<Samo502> (it's tiny)
<sattu94> Samo502: uhh.that should not happen, atleast with 11.04
<Samo502> because my moniter is like ipad size
<Samo502> if not smaller
<sattu94> Samo502: i know
<Samo502> i know that 11.04 combined the netbook and desktop versions
<sattu94> Samo502: 11.04, unity was built with exactly that point in mind, made for smaller/larger i.e. both typs of screens
<jeffrey_> i have ubuntu 10.10 i haven propblem with my sound
<jeffrey_> can any one help me
<sattu94> jeffrey_: what is your problem ?
<Samo502> sattu94: well then, i'll have to download the ISO and shove it on my USB and try it then, if my wireless card checks out with it i'll go for an install
<sattu94> Samo502: good idea!
<Samo502> if my card doesn't then i'll look into ncidwrapper or whatever the name is and try to get that working out
<jeffrey_> ok i have a 5.1 real tec build on my morther board only on channal work i want to make all  3 channls work on all my speakers
<sattu94> Samo502: ndiswrapper. :)
<Samo502> yeah i constantly get it wrong
<sattu94> jeffrey_: have you selected a surround sound profile ?
<jeffrey_> no how i do that
<Samo502> i shall return later with my results!
<sattu94> jeffrey_: go to system settings->sound preferences
<sattu94> Samo502: kewl.
<jeffrey_> ok
<jasongriffee> im confused in the steps in this documentation : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/SansaFuze can someone explain it?
<jeffrey_> i let you know win i am there ok
<sattu94> ..i might not be here.
<jeffrey_> ok i there now what next
<sattu94> jasongriffee: what part don't you get ?
<sattu94> jeffrey_: go to hardware tab.
<jeffrey_> sattu94 i there
<jeffrey_> ok
<jasongriffee> sattu94, i dont get what i'm suppose to do
<jeffrey_> i there
<jeffrey_> what next
<sattu94> jasongriffee: okay. open up terminal. then copy+paste in the first command --> touch /media/SANSA\ FUZEP/.is_audio_player
<sattu94> jasongriffee: do this with the device plugged in.
<jasongriffee> sattu94, no such
<jeffrey_> it say it not there
<jasongriffee> bingo
<jeffrey_> No such file or directory
<jeffrey_> thats what come back
<sattu94> jeffrey_: you have the hardware tab right ?
<jeffrey_> yes
<jasongriffee> tab?
<sattu94> jeffrey_: u will have a drop down menu there.
<sattu94> jasongriffee: no, that's for him.
<jeffrey_> ok
<sattu94> jasongriffee: u got that command to work, ? you might have to run it with sudo.
<jeffrey_> yes it say choose a device to configure
<sattu94> jeffrey_: so in the drop down menu, select the configuration that matches your speaker configuration type.
<jasongriffee> no such
<sattu94> jasongriffee:  no such what ?
<jeffrey_> its only one in there
<jasongriffee> file or directory
<sattu94> jasongriffee: is the thing lugged in ?
<sattu94> jasongriffee: plugged*
<jasongriffee> yep
<sattu94> jeffrey_: which one ? what Ubuntu release you have ?
<jeffrey_> in the profile i have analog stereo output
<jeffrey_> i have 10.10
<jasongriffee> jeffrey_, what is the issue?
<sattu94> jeffrey_: go to system->administration->hardware drivers, see if you need additional drivers for sound to work as expected
<sattu94> jasongriffee: okay, past the output of this command over here<past.ubuntu.com> and give me the link. --> sudo fdisk -l
<jeffrey_> ok i ran the scan  nothern came up
<sattu94> jasongriffee: it's paste.ubuntu.com, sorry for the mistake
<jason_562> hello??
<sattu94> hi!
<missil> why
<NeonStatic> Can I run a machine with an Nvidia Geforce 7900 GS video card headless without the ultra-loud fan noise?  I can turn it off if I configure X and run it normally, but then I can't run it headless.
<jeffrey_> nothern working
<carnage1> unplug the fan
<missil> add resistor
<NeonStatic> carnage1: how likely is that to overheat or damage the card?
<carnage1> get a house fan
<sattu94> try posting this on the forums, ubuntuforums.org, under multimedia, that should generate somehelp
<sattu94> jeffrey_: try posting this on the forums, ubuntuforums.org, under multimedia, that should generate somehelp
<jeffrey_> ok
<NeonStatic> house fan?  do you mean a box fan?  or another case fan?
<carnage1> metal fans are the best
<new2net> Where do I report a bug?
<carnage1> where do i report an electroniclistening device?
<new2net> carnage1: what?
<luoluoluo> Hi, there. I have a problem.  I have a page to show, which just have one line "it works".   when I enter "localhost" in my browser,  it shows "it works".   Then I also want the page to show when I enter "wmk" or "test" in my browser.  So I tried to add "test" and "wmk" into my /etc/hosts file like "127.0.0.1 wmk test localhost.localdomain localhost ".  And then I tried to "ping wmk" and "ping test", both returns 127.0.0.1.  But when I enter "wmk" or "t
<luoluoluo> est"  in my browser,  "domain wrong" shown.  So I think it does not lookup the /etc/hosts file for the ip "127.0.0.1", instead it goes to lookup the public domain server directly
<rob_p> luoluoluo: What browser are you using?  Is it pointed at a proxy server?  I can't reproduce what you claim is happening, at least on my system (10.04).
<daemon_boy> sup
<rob_p> daemon_boy: Just chillin'! :)
<Pete_> hello i need some help with my synaptic package manager it say's E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Pete_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<s0menick> luoluoluo, just type localhost in your browser
<buht55> Здравствуйте, уважаемые! Я прошу помощи в двух вопросах, касаемых убунты - сможет кто-нибудь помочь?
<rob_p> s0menick: He wants to be able to access the page with other names such as, "wmk" or, "test."
<s0menick> rob_p, he should form his host entry properly then
<s0menick> ip shortname longname
<s0menick> add multiple entries if he wants the same name for localhost
<rww> !ru | buht55
<ubottu> buht55: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rob_p> s0menick: That is assumed although perhaps he has misconfigured his /etc/hosts file.
<buht55> 10x
<buht55> rww
<rob_p> s0menick: That would explain his issue, anyway.
<s0menick> who needs some help?
<buht55> i am :)
<dandoc> ubuntu-es
<buht55> but i dont know english so well
<s0menick> buht55, and no one in the language ubuntu-[lang_code_here] can't help?
<Soupermanito> !ru | buht55
<ubottu> buht55: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<buht55> 5 mins no :)
<buht55> they sre sleep mb
<buht55> are *
<Soupermanito> oh, well
<s0menick> Perhaps its going to be hard for you to explain, and hard for me to understand. if you cannot wait, give it a go
<Crazy_Jack> morning everyone
<Soupermanito> i has a question, where can i find a good ppa for xfce to install on 10.04
<dandoc> como me uno a ubuntu es
<s0menick> http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/05/02/how-to-install-xfce-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<Crazy_Jack> I have a question.
<s0menick> Crazy_Jack, I don't think you do :P
<Crazy_Jack> When I download the Server edition of Ubuntu I happened to notice that it says AMD 64 version? Would that be still compatible with Intel Celeron?
<_joey> run maverick 64 bits with firefox 4.0.1 and non-flash. Flash is not playing nicely, I get rectangular interferences in the video. Is anyone familiar with this problem>?
<Crazy_Jack> somenick, there you have my question :)
<_joey> s/non-flash/non-free flash
<s0menick> Crazy_Jack, you might want to download the specific one i386 32bit
<Crazy_Jack> my CPU is compatible with 64bit OS, but I'm not sure if the AMD part conflict
<s0menick> crazy have you tried the live cd first?
<Jordan_U> Crazy_Jack: AMD64 is the architecture that both AMD and Intel use. It's synonymous with X86_64.
<Crazy_Jack> I'm unsure what you refer to as the live CD. I am currently running a standard Desktop version of Ubuntu on my server obtained from Ubuntu.com
<Pete_> can some one help me with this E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Pete_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<lsolano> Hi. I need some help with Empathy. Even if I disable conversation logging,it still shows some text, from a long time ago. Always,the same text.
<lsolano> I'd like to erase that text, however, I can not find the file that keep it.
<s0menick> crazy here is your guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProcessorArch
<s0menick> match your celeron to the right one and you're good
<nit-wit> lsolano, bleachbit willl probably clean it uo there is a root and regular user rtwo parts.
<Crazy_Jack> Thank you. I'll study that document
<s0menick> Pete_, did you run the command as stated from the error message?
<Pete_> yes
<lsolano> I've grep'ed many folders to look for it,but nothing found.
<s0menick> what did you get? can you pastebin your output?
<Pete_> but i could not get it to do anything
<s0menick> did you run the command with sudo at the front?
<Jordan_U> Pete_: Please file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug dpkg".
<Pete_> ok
<Pete_> im trying to man everything
<Pete_> ahhhh i figured it out thanks
<syrinx_> Pete_: what was it?
<s0menick> forgot sudo?
<multipass> hi, kubuntu took over grub, it just auto loads now and i cannot access the grub list, any idea how to add a timer?
<litropy> Is it possible to change from FAT32 to EXT3 without losing my data?
<litropy> (this is an external USB drive)
<vesrah> anyone running 1920x1080 or 1920x1200 on an atom cpu?
<Jordan_U> multipass: Run "sudo update-grub".
<litropy> vesrah, hang on I'll boot up the lappy and check
<Jordan_U> !anyone | vesrah
<ubottu> vesrah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<multipass> Jordan_U: i just did that, will it fix my problem by itself?
<Jordan_U> multipass: If update-grub detected your other Ubuntu install, yes.
<vesrah> it seems very slow, i have 2gb in the system but text input lags
<s0menick> litropy, (A) do you have a backup?
<vesrah> i'm only using 355mb of ram anyway
<multipass> ok thanks, Jordan_U
<litropy> s0menick, only if I partiton my external USB drive :)
<Crazy_Jack> Somenick, thank you, I have now pinpointed that my Intel Celeron Conroe 430 chip is compatible with the AMD 64-bit Version.
<litropy> s0menick, I've got enough space to duplicate what I've got.
<s0menick> litropy i would definitely make a backup of the most important stuff befor eyou do it
<s0menick> Crazy_Jack, good to hear. go for it. :)
<litropy> s0menick, so it's possible then?
<Jordan_U> litropy: Only by copying the files.
<s0menick> Jordan_U, heh
<lsolano> nit_wit: I did not know about bleachbit, I've just installed, it seems a good app, thanks for that. However, it does not include Empathy :/
<GhostWolf> ok got 2 things to ask about. one, i have my ipod connected right now and i don't see it or a removable device/disc in my home folder or in file system can anyone help me? i have the newest version of ubuntu, 11.04
<Net_Spy> greetings to all
<Net_Spy> any one know about http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2011/CVE-2011-1485.html
<litropy> vesrah, on an Intel Atom N280, I'm running 1024X600, the highest resolution available by default. I would mess with it for ya, but it took a bunch of configuration to set up a working vga to tv config. (note to others - just booted up the lappy to answer vesrah - all further inquiries will be per my desktop)
<Crazy_Jack> Can anyone tell me where I can find the Grubloader configuration? My countdown timer at boot time has disappeared.
<Net_Spy> dear
<Net_Spy> Crazy_Jack
<Net_Spy> ya can edit it
<Net_Spy> if ur grub is workin fine
<Net_Spy> ya can do it via menu of grub
<Crazy_Jack> I'm sorry I'm very new to this grub stuff. How do I access the Grub Menu?
<skataria> why spamassiassin cause to restart my system..
<Net_Spy> when u system boot
<Net_Spy> do u see kernel some thing
<Net_Spy> press e
<Net_Spy> from there
<Net_Spy> infactt ya can edit it /boot/grub.conf
<Net_Spy> file
<Crazy_Jack> yeah, both my laptop and my server has a grub bootloader.
<litropy> vesrah, but I ran a [something]x720 on the HDTV before I configured my desktop to take the laptop's place. It ran youtube up to 480p just fine, but anything higher would choke the little tike.
<Crazy_Jack> ok? isnt there an easier way than to vim?
<spectrum_> hola a todos
<GhostWolf> does anyone know how to get my system to detect my ipod? used to be able to but since i upgraded to the 11.04 ubuntu it doesn't show up through rythymbox anymore
<spectrum_> try installing banshee
<litropy> vesrah, however without flash's overhead, it did fine. Like, I successfully went 720p with decent results.
<kevinquinnyo> what do you get from dmesg | tail
<kevinquinnyo> after plugging the ipod in
<s0menick> GhostWolf, lsusb
<GhostWolf> kevinquinnyo, if thats directed to me let me check it doesn't show up anywhere
<Net_Spy> guys any one know about this
<Net_Spy> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2011/CVE-2011-1485.html
<GhostWolf> s0menick, i did that just now, and it doesn't show my ipod and it is connected
<Net_Spy> policykit root encapsulation
<Net_Spy> ???
<s0menick> GhostWolf,which gen is it?
<GhostWolf> s0menick, i believe its second gen.
<GhostWolf> i know i was able to connect and it would on my ipod tell me do not disconnect its not even doing that now so i probably need to do something since i upgraded
<GhostWolf> can you still help s0menick
<s0menick> GhostWolf, alt-f2 and rn   gconf-editor
<GhostWolf> do i type run or rn?
<s0menick> (run)       go to apps, nautilius and preferences
<ExtractBeliefs> d`_´b
<GhostWolf> im not using nautilus im using rhythmbox. its the only one i ever used that allowed me to do with my ipod
<s0menick> ? I just re-read what you wrote and no you don't type run anything
<ExtractBeliefs> muuuuh
<GhostWolf> s0menick, i did you told me type alt+f2 and rn gnconf-editor when i typed that up nothing showed im not familiar with the alt+f2 part yet
<s0menick> nautilus is your file manager
<GhostWolf> s0menick, oh sorry
<ExtractBeliefs> slow news day ?
<GhostWolf> s0menick, ok i got the last part you said to do
<ExtractBeliefs> sudo ./
<s0menick> i iz in ya I/Os hakin ya buffers
<s0menick> GhostWolf, whatcha got for automount?
<ExtractBeliefs> hal
<multipass> i cant boot into ubuntu, i get this error -- The disk drive for /media/sda2 is not ready yet or not present -- i was using pysdm to auto mount it, but its not there anymore. i cant get into gnome anymore, any ideas?
<ExtractBeliefs> pop in live cd
<coz_> multipass,  are you on linux right now though?
<GhostWolf> s0menick, well i see media_automount and the box is checked, so is media_automount_open
<multipass> im in the terminal on that computer, coz_
<ExtractBeliefs> you dont wanna use automount because of virii
<s0menick> GhostWolf, unplug your ipod/ipad/your apple everything
<GhostWolf> ok did that s0menick
<coz_> multipass,  ok out of curiosity in the console  type     df -h   just to see if the hard driver you speaking about it not full
<litropy> is gparted still the preferred partition editor with a UI?
<s0menick> GhostWolf, uncheck media_automount
<ExtractBeliefs> its full of peon
<ExtractBeliefs> porn
<coz_> multipass,  I meant the driver not driver
<multipass> coz_: its a clonezilla image copied to another comp, so that drive dosnt exist anymore
<s0menick> and close out gconf-editor
<coz_> multipass,  ok sorry
<GhostWolf> s0menick, ok
<s0menick> ExtractBeliefs, peon porn? rad d00d
<GhostWolf> s0menick, ok out of gconf-editor
<s0menick> GhostWolf, plug yr ipods in
<multipass> im not sure how to remove it from Storage Device Manager, coz_, any idea?
<ExtractBeliefs> are you using btrfs ?
<GhostWolf> s0menick, ok its plugs in
<coz_> multipass,  not off hand no... if no one else here knows  please try ##linux channel
<s0menick> GhostWolf, run yr rythmbox
<GhostWolf> s0menick, its open
<s0menick> GhostWolf, then on the menu at the top, Places-> your ipod
<s0menick> GhostWolf, does it work now?
<multipass> i cant boot into ubuntu, i get this error -- The disk drive for /media/sda2 is not ready yet or not present -- i was using storage device manager to auto mount it, but this drive is on a differnet computer, (clonezilla image)i cant get into gnome anymore, any idea, im stuck at terminal now?
<GhostWolf> s0menick, i don't see places on the menu
<ExtractBeliefs> can you run ubunto from your ipod ?
<Name141> Can someone tell me the version of the latest LTS ?
<bullgard4> What is a »globbing character«? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/mlocate.1.html: "If  --regex is not specified, PATTERNs can contain globbing characters. If any PATTERN contains no globbing characters, locate  behaves as if the pattern were *PATTERN*."
<s0menick> the thing at the top.... has places like Computer and stuff in it... is your ipod that drop down?
<Name141> !lts
<ExtractBeliefs> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<GhostWolf> s0menick, oh. no it doesn't
<Name141> Is there anything special in 11.04 vs 10.04 ?
<Name141> As in, what would I miss?
<GhostWolf> Name141, alot if you read about it will probably tell ya, i didn't know til i upgraded..
<s0menick> GhostWolf, can you open a terminal and type mount
<ExtractBeliefs> you would miss your old desktop
<nit-wit> multipass, that is a confusing description to me at least, can you simplify it.;)
<coz_> Name141,  well,,, 11.04 at this point can be set for classic gnome  so you wont miss much there  however, Unity default desktop will take some time to get used to
<zal> hi
<ExtractBeliefs> :)
<coz_> Name141,   one good way of at least seeing the interface is on youtube
<GhostWolf> s0menick, i did that and came back with some stuff, want me to pastebin it?
<ExtractBeliefs> d`_´b
<s0menick> is one of them IPOD
<Name141> coz_: Aren't regular installs only good for 6 months ?
<coz_> Name141,  there are changes,, example,, in Unity there are NO gnome panels...there is a panel at the top but it is not a gnome panel
<GhostWolf> s0menick, not that i see
<s0menick> okay
<coz_> Name141,   I believe it is supported certainly until the next release and slightly beyond
<coz_> Name141,  of course that is different from LTS  releases
<Name141> coz_: I was just looking to install an OS and be done with it for a while.
<Name141> like years
<coz_> Name141,  that would be at this point ubuntu 10.04  LTS
<GhostWolf> LTS means longtime support if i believe..
<nit-wit> zal, what's up, do you have a question?
<coz_> Long term service
<coz_> or support
<ExtractBeliefs> light task switcher
<Name141> Yeah, but I was weighing down the "what would I be missing till the next LTS comes out"
<buht55> please help me. how can i do someone command where i get request from someone port(example - 12312)?
<nit-wit> light trim scotty
<s0menick> GhostWolf, if you've got anything open (docs, etc) save and close them. close your media software for managing your ipod then unplug your ipod.  then in the terminal window, type    killall -9 nautilus    . count up to 60 (seriously) and then Alt+F2 and type nautilus
<Name141> vs "not having to mess with a working install"
<coz_> Name141,  i would , if you want a longer period of release ,,approx 3 years , is to install ubuntu 10.04  then upgrade when 12.04 is released
<Name141> OK.
<GhostWolf> s0menick, ok what about browsers and messenger programs?
<s0menick> GhostWolf, brows and IM should be ok
<GhostWolf> s0menick, ok
<coz_> Name141,  I would still view a few ubuntu 11.04 videos  because that is going to be the on going interface as far as I am aware
<WaltherFI> i would recommend using always the newest version, as most of the effort is put into that release
<s0menick> GhostWolf,  after that, open your media manager, give it a second or two after it's fully loaded, then plug in your ipod
<ExtractBeliefs> can i get a troll desktop instead of a gnome one ?
<WaltherFI> Unity will be there. Period. And actually, it is very useful when combined with dash
<Name141> coz_: I was just looking for something to replace XP with on this machine when  Iget the new one built with Win7 for games.
<spectrum_> @ExtractBeliefs hahahaha
<s0menick> Name141, what cpu/mem/video specs?
<ExtractBeliefs> your welcone
<spectrum_> so u want to troll... haha
<GhostWolf> s0menick, ok did the first part. when you say media manager you mean like rhythymbox?
<coz_> Name141,  start with 10.04  check it out,, and then watch the 11.04 videos  and decide if you would like that interface instead,, one thing to remember,, 11.04 is a work in progress,, it is a new interface  and  there are still debates around it
<s0menick> GhostWolf, yeah
<multipass> is there a quick way to set xorg to defaults?
<Name141> s0menick: I will have to put in the microsoft PCI NIC cause ever since Hardy the internal NIC hasn't worked right in newer OS' (even Windows 7).  But it will be a E2160, nVidia 8300 GS, 2 GB, 500 GB hard drive
<ExtractBeliefs> apt-get
<Name141> 2 GBs of RAM*
<GhostWolf> s0menick, ok
<s0menick> GhostWolf so all done? when you're done all that plug in your ipod and it should work
<GhostWolf> s0menick, ok let me plug it in, waited for rhythymbox to fully load
<s0menick> Name141, i thought you said it was a new computer?
<Name141> s0menick: the new computer will be for games.
<ExtractBeliefs> apt-get install --reinstall xorg
<s0menick> Name141, ah... what specs u getting?
<GhostWolf> s0menick, nothing yet, would there be a plugin i might need to install?
<s0menick> GhostWolf, what about when you run    mount    in the terminal window, does it list it
<WaltherFI> GhostWolf: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras should fix all the plugin problems. Check the legality first, though
<GhostWolf> nothing s0menick same as before
<GhostWolf> WaltherFI, the problem is with my ipod not connecting when i plug it in
<ExtractBeliefs> did that worked multipass ?
<s0menick> GhostWolf, yes, as WaltherFI says  , you do have the media addons, right?
<WaltherFI> GhostWolf: sudo mount -a or was it mountall
<Chux> Bananas!
<GhostWolf> s0menick, i don't think so i didn't do no addons when i upgraded
<Chux> Bananas!
<Jordan_U> No matter what command I run (except shell builtins) I get no output and an exit status of 127.
<Name141> s0menick: But the new one is Athlon II X4 640 , 4 GBs DDR3 1333, 640 GB WD Black , CX600 watt V2 (eventually, I don't have the money for it yet which prevents me from using it for games right now and sticking in the video card (current PSU is 300 watts on it)) ,  M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3, Windows XP 32 retail (tilL I can buy 7..)
<Name141> Eventually a 6770 to replace this 4670
<WaltherFI> Name141: so what's your problem?
<Name141> WaltherFI: I wasn't aware I had one?
<ExtractBeliefs> Name141: get WTPC its free
<mastaiza> всем привет :-D
<Net_Spy> guys
<WaltherFI> Name141: then -offtopic
<s0menick> GhostWolf, heh okay
<WaltherFI> mastaiza: #ubuntu-ru
<Name141> WaltherFI: [11:57:53:PM] <s0menick> Name141, ah... what specs u getting?
<Net_Spy> does any 1 havign idea of policykit root encapsulation
<GhostWolf> s0menick, so should i do the install extras WaltherFI mentioned?
<s0menick> GhostWolf, yeah run the update manager and add the media extras package
<s0menick> bottom of the top left menu
<multipass> ExtractBeliefs: that command did, but im not really sure what problem i need to be fixing tbh
<WaltherFI> GhostWolf: most probably, and it'll not cause any harm or whatsoever
<s0menick> heh wow sorry i assumed it's automatic, the first thing you'd do when you do an install. these days it's part of the installation (tick the box for the restricted media addons - yes baby yes)
<multipass> i did brought over a clonezilla image from my laptop (ati) to my desktop (nvidia) and now i cant get into my graphical desktop, im just in console
<bullgard4> What is a »globbing character«? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/mlocate.1.html: "If  --regex is not specified, PATTERNs can contain globbing characters. If any PATTERN contains no globbing characters, locate  behaves as if the pattern were *PATTERN*."
<GhostWolf> WaltherFI, ok its probably why ubuntu isn't reconizing it since i ddi upgrade it to the newest version
<s0menick> multipass yeah boot off a live cd and fix your grub boot files
<nit-wit> multipass, no grub menu correct?
<ExtractBeliefs> clonezila is the best
<GhostWolf> now how do i get the upgrade manager up?
<s0menick> clonezilla rocks
<ExtractBeliefs> isnt it upposed to be used from live media ?
<WaltherFI> GhostWolf: though, there's always been some issues with Apple products, they don't want them to be used
<GhostWolf> nevermind found it
<s0menick> GhostWolf, you have a menu at the top?
 * s0menick grins
<ExtractBeliefs> s0menick: is an imbecil
<GhostWolf> WaltherFI, i never had a issue before i was able to use rhythymbox and transfer music fine
<multipass> i have grub and im booting into the right ubuntu.. but then i get a "The disk drive for /media/sda2 is not ready yet or not present" error, and i skip it and it brings me to console
<s0menick> these days, i dump my packages into a text file before doing an update. then apt-get the packages from the text file after the update is complete
<s0menick> no mess no fuss
<nit-wit> multipass, have you tried startxor start gdm after booting in?
<s0menick> Name141, yo yo what specs your new toy gonna be?
<Name141> [12:00:42:AM] <WaltherFI> Name141: then -offtopic
<Net_Spy> any one aware of the bug for
<nit-wit> multipass, have you tried a safe boot=low graphics in recovery
<ExtractBeliefs> im geting a p3 6000mhz with 125 ram and 10 gigas HD
<GhostWolf> s0menick, ok should i just install the updates before doing anything? it says i have 62 updates right now
<Net_Spy> policykit in ubuntu for root encapsulation
<WaltherFI> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<multipass> so im just stuck in the console, and startx fails, and i just tried sudo start gdm and it says job already running, nit-wit
<Loshki> bullgard4: globbing characters are usually shell metacharacters for wildcard matching e.g. "*" "?" and "."
<multipass> nit-wit: how do i do that?
<nit-wit> multipass, run sudo stop gdm the sudo strt gdm
<ExtractBeliefs> yes
<s0menick> GhostWolf, no you're all good. after that it should work. i'd recommend turning the media_automount back on though
<nit-wit> multipass,  with the correct spelling of course sorry.;)
<bullgard4> Loshki: So »globbing character« is yet another name for »wildcard«?
<multipass> ok did that nit-wit, nothing significant happened though
<GhostWolf> s0menick, well i didn't add anything as you said add the media extras. i don't see where to add any extras
<Chux> Bananas!
<Soupermanito> bananas are good
<nit-wit> multipass, reboot to the recovery partition at the gui choose the 4th line down safe boot
<ExtractBeliefs> Bananas she said
<Loshki> bullgard4: in this context, yes...
<nit-wit> multipass, is this a clonzilla image and you never reloaded grub to the mbr per chance
<xcr> hi
<xcr> i have questions
<bullgard4> Loshki: Are other contexts yet?
<nit-wit> go for it
<buht55> please help me. how can i do someone command where i get request from someone port(example - 12312)?
<s0menick> GhostWolf, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<s0menick> from the command line
<multipass> ok im in the editing recovery mode grub entry for this ubuntu, where do i put the safe boot?
<GhostWolf> s0menick, ok
<multipass> nit-wit: 4th line seems to be "search --no-floppy --fs.. etc
<nit-wit> multipass, you choose the recory hit enter  it will take you to a gui choose the 4th line down safe bot or low grphic.
<bullgard4> s/other/there other/
<ExtractBeliefs> ubuntu is one of the worst distros ever
<nit-wit> multipass, boot the recovery kernel to the gui
<ExtractBeliefs> some many technical issues
<ExtractBeliefs> this channel is never void
<Chux> Bananas!
<bullgard4> ExtractBeliefs: Stop it.
<litropy> What flags should I use to safely $ cp files from my FAT32 partition to my EXT3 partition?
<rww> ExtractBeliefs: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. #ubuntu-offtopic is where all the people too cool for Ubuntu hang out.
<GhostWolf> brb
<s0menick> buht55 you mean with ssh ?
<emerson> very
<xcr> which level do you have in ubuntu?^^
<emerson> in astrade
<WaltherFI> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ExtractBeliefs> im a ubuntu ninjuitsu master
<emerson> help you?
<buht55> s0menick, no. i want to sent udp-request from phone
<emerson> No Nooooooooooo
<s0menick> buht55, into ubuntu?
<multipass> nit-wit: o wow, im in ubuntu
<ExtractBeliefs> cya
<buht55> mb tcp
<bazhang> ExtractBeliefs, thats enough
<emerson> yes
<multipass> nit-wit: im overthinking things... lol thanks for that
<emerson> ow
<nit-wit> multipass, yay, look in the additional drivers in the menu-ssytem admin.
<buht55> s0menick, yes. i have a little server with ubuntu
<emerson> lol thank for thats?
<Blue1> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<emerson> good bay
<nit-wit> multipass, easy to do; thinking is for amateurs.;)
<s0menick> buht55, hhmmmm
<nit-wit> At least I think so.
<buht55> s0menick :-)
<Loshki> bullgard4: nothing you're likely to run into. But be aware that globbing characters may not be standardized...
<xcr> i have visit openvpn.html hmm  there i downloaded the file. unzipped it. and type " ./configure --prefix=/usr/local " . NOW i must type "make". (i read a tutorial). ok i type "make", BUT i get this answer " make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. " i watch into the folder of openvpn and there is a file with name makefile.am and makefile.in hmm please help, whats wrong?
<multipass> nit-wit: ok im installing a new nvidia driver... one more problem im not sure about is that a drive from my laptop is trying to auto mount at load time via psydm, but i cant see anywhere to reset it
<bullgard4> Loshki: Thank you very much for your judgement and help.
<multipass> and it dosnt exist on my desktop
<ExtractBeliefs> OMG im ruuning 11.04 in my nexus !
<bazhang> xcr, openvpn is in the repos, install from there
<Loshki> xcr: a successful configure should create the makefiles you need. Did your configure step fail?
<bazhang> ExtractBeliefs, support question? if not #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<xcr> not in my destribution. i have backtrack 5
<bazhang> xcr, thats not supported here
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux xcr
<multipass> nit-wit: omg thanks for the help, i was close to going nuclear and like... reinstalling or something :b
<nit-wit> multipass, that I'm confused with can do name all the drives there importance, and the computer. There is fstab for mounting but you it sounds like used a app I don't recognize.
<xcr> loshi : in the tutorial is written. 1. " ./configure --prefix=/usr/local " 2. "make" 3."make install". nothing more
<buht55> s0menick, i have a magnetic lock on door and i want to open it with mobile phone
<ExtractBeliefs> yes and clonesila takes ages to install
<Loshki> xcr: did step 1 produce any output?
<xcr> a lots of
<nit-wit> multipass, run cat /etc/fstab and pastebin it
<multipass> nit-wit: yeah i think theres probyably a entry in fstab i need to delete
<bazhang> buht55, how does that relate to ubuntu
<xcr> ohh i see a problem. i dont have LZO headers??
<Loshki> xcr: look through it for errors. Until there are zero errors, it won't produce a makefile...
<ExtractBeliefs> bazhang:  he neds to do it using ubuntu
<xcr> ok
<nit-wit> multipass, you can just put a # infront  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab will be a read and write access
<bazhang> ExtractBeliefs, ubuntu does not run on phones. take chat elsewhere
<buht55> bazhang, i will connect 2 wires to floppy diode
<bazhang> buht55, try ##electronics or ##hardware , that is not an ubuntu issue
<buht55> nonono
<buht55> i have quiestion about ubuntu
<nit-wit> multipass, is this a clonezilla reload?
<spectrum_> duno
<multipass> nit-wit: i found the exact entry i was looking for and gedit and added a # to it
<nit-wit> multipass, cool is this a clone reload as well?
<multipass> what do you mean by reload exactly?
<nit-wit> multipass, you mentioned clonezilla earlier So I ask is this a image you just out back in ?
<xcr> lzop ok. now  i "make". it works
<iFrenzy> test
<nit-wit> multipass, *put back in
<iFrenzy> So is gnome 3 shell going to be an option in 11.10?
<spectrum_> i hope
<s0menick> mutipass
<buht55> i will write program that will sent udp-request from phone. Router will forward it to ubuntu. i need that ubuntu does same code
<iFrenzy> I'm using it on 11.04 and its awesome IMO
<multipass> nit-wit: well i just got a new SSD for my comp and wanted to clone my laptops ubuntu because its nicly setup. so i cloned my laptop and put it here
<s0menick> multipass, don't delete - just put a # in front
<bazhang> buht55, that makes no sense
<litropy> I'm getting a " ... you do not have permission ... " when dragging and dropping files. Isn't there a key I can hold down while dropping to prompt me for a password? I seem to remember greatly appreciating this feature a while back ...
<s0menick> buht55, yeah you might want to ask in #python or #perl
<buht55> example mount /media/floppy
<bazhang> buht55, its offtopic here, anyway
<nit-wit> multipass, okay I ask all this because clonezilla saves the mbr from the cloned drive, is the install drive different?
<multipass> nit-wit: well i did a partition save, not a drive save. the grub it installed didnt work and i had to use a live cd to revive grub2
<buht55> hmmm.. 10x, guys.
<nit-wit> multipass, that is the confirmation I needed thanks.;)
<nit-wit> multipass, good to go I would say as long as the graphics work.;)
<multipass> nit-wit: yeah thanks so much, i was near the point of giving up on this clone
<nit-wit> multipass, no prob.;)
<bobweaver> anyone know if ubuntu is ever going to use gnome 3 ?
<bazhang> bobweaver, in 11.10
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for support and discussion bobweaver
<multipass> thanks again nit-wit, im off, can sleep now lol
 * bobweaver jumps up and down while spinning 
<nit-wit> sleep  your feeling sleeply.;)
<bobweaver> bazhang, thanks I was fearing the f15 option and was over in there chat not the nice people like here
<dsjkbfal> Document viewer (evince) cannot open pdfs anymore.  Any help ?
<dzup> is there a flash banner  maker?
<dsjkbfal> evince quits with "No protocol specified"  "Cannot parse arguments: Cannot open display:" messages
<bazhang> dzup, shockwave?
<dzup> for ubuntu
<dzup> yes
<bazhang> dzup, no shockwave for linux
<dzup> wine it?
<bazhang> dzup, check the appdb perhaps
<LAcan> how do I get smbd to start when the computer boots? googling hasnt helped...
<s0menick> lacan is it installed?   sudo apt-get install samba
<LAcan> s0menick, ya its installed and I can start it manually
<xcr> Loshki do you help me again?
<s0menick> sudo update-rc.d samba defaults
<xcr> how i can make openvpn autostarting on boot
<s0menick> or whatever the samba script is called
<s0menick> don't forget to check if it's +x
<LAcan> s0menick, ty
<s0menick> i iz in yor VirtualBox, runnin win95
<iFrenzy> I'm trying to register my nickname and i sent the whole slash msg deal but am not getting a verification email am i doing something wrong?
<moegreen> is there a reason after i have overclocked my machine to 4.0ghz and even my bios shows is when booting up that ubuntu under sysinfo only shows 2.9ghz?
<bazhang> iFrenzy, #freenode for that
<iFrenzy> thanks
<moegreen> windows shows 4ghz no problem.
<s0menick> moegreen, how are u overclocking?
<moegreen> all from the bios
<moegreen> ive got an unlocked intel chip
<s0menick> if you add the cpu monitor to your top-bar, what does it say?
<s0menick> cpu freq monitor
<syrinx_> bazhang: o/
<moegreen> that says 2.94 as well
<vicro> hi
<vicro> i help me
<Dr_Heckle> how does one go about creating the == of a windows batch file in linux
<Dr_Heckle> is it the same? just linux commands instead?
<xrdodrx`> !bash | Dr_Heckle
<ubottu> Dr_Heckle: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Heckle> xrdodrx`, this does not answer my question in the least
<vicro> i need, create trigger in oracle , but, need command or parameter for command in ejecution (update, insert, etc)
<s0menick> you mean like if %USERNAME%==s0meNick ?
<prashant_123456> hello all
<Dr_Heckle> xrdodrx`, i want to execute a static series of commands, saved in a file
<xrdodrx`> Dr_Heckle, I know, I forgot the text :<
<xrdodrx`> Dr_Heckle, look into bash scripting
<xrdodrx`> tthere's lots of tutorials online
<janhaj> Hello.. does anybody have laptop with Intel Core i3-2310M and Intel HD 3000? Can you tell me please, how does it working in Ubuntu? Is Nexuiz / OpenArena playable? What about H264 acceleration? Is it better than NVIDIA GeForce 310M?
<s0menick> Dr_Heckle, if you open a terminal window, you should be able to know what shell you're using by   echo $SHELL
<prashant_123456> can anyone tell me why some webpages dont load in ubuntu 11.04 ??
<vicro> i need a channel irc for oracle or mysql??
<bazhang> !alis | vicro
<ubottu> vicro: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Dr_Heckle> xrdodrx`, do i just create a .bat that contains these commands, seperated w/ new lines?
<Obsolate> Dr_Heckle: .sh
<s0menick> Dr_Heckle, no, wrong operating system
<Obsolate> Dr_Heckle: google bash scripting
<Dr_Heckle> so i look in to {terminal} scripting
<xrdodrx`> Dr_Heckle, like I said, look into bash scripting...scripts dont' even need to have file extensions.
<Dr_Heckle> :/
<xrdodrx`> No
<xrdodrx`> You look into _BASH_ scripting.
<Dr_Heckle> k
<Dr_Heckle> thx
<vicro> thank you,  ubottu and bazhand
<crazy2k> Hello. Any idea how can I make emesene use spanish translations?
<killbrad> ung, must vent.  my company is made up of morons.  They insist on using dropbox instead of shares we have set up because it is 'easier'.  Are the people that think using a real fileshare makes the most sense going away?  how is the org supposed to have any visibility into wtf they are doing with dropbox... blerg
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<omarsty> ??
<crazy2k> Why emesene is ignoring locales?
<samo502> oh whoops, be right back
<prashant_123456> when i trigger pon dsl-provider command sometime i dont get connected to internet
<samo502> There any way to have ubuntu use less resources? it uses nearly my full CPU with just Firefox running
<Zelozelos> if i want to install grub to a usb flash drive, would i use 'grub-install sbd'?
<samo502> well, firefox + system moniter
<moses_> alright
<moses_> who was i talking to before?
<bbo> alright
<lahwran> how do I disable the samba file sharing? I want to make it so that my machine does not broadcast itself to windows systems.
<prashant_123456> is there any way to autoidentify xchat ??
<lahwran> kind of a bad idea to announce yourself on networks, you know
<lahwran> prashant_123456: #xchat (yes, there is)
<prashant_123456> lahwran, can u tell me how to do that
<moses_> anyone know what the konsole command is to install grub do a different drive?
<moses_> to*
<lahwran> moses_: to a "different drive"? different than what?
<moses_> different than the current one its on
<lahwran> the command to install grub is [sudo] grub-install <drive> [--root-directory <ubuntuinstall>]
<lahwran> so what drive are you wanting to install to
<moses_> whats the command to view the current directory?
<moses_> ls
<Starminn> I hate to utter tese words, but is there a way to have Banshee rip CDs in MP3 by default?
<moses_> woops
<Zelozelos> a flash drive
<lahwran> Starminn: yes.
<moses_> like to view the current directory pathname?
<lahwran> moses_: pwd
<nit-wit> moses_, your back
<LetterRip> hi my brightness is dimmed after i close the lid then open it
<lahwran> nit-wit: what about his back?
<moses_> nit-wit, w00t you are still on
<LetterRip> the brightness app says i'm at 100%
<LetterRip> anyway to adjust the brightness of the LED?
<lahwran> LetterRip: depends on what laptop
<moses_> nit-wit, i actually just copied the files over
<moses_> nit-wit, now i want to run the script again to see if it was successfull
<LetterRip> iahwran it is an xt5000t by everex
<moses_> so im gonna run it real quick
<bigeye> What is the meaning of "$@" in Makefile?
<LetterRip> lahwran: ^
<nit-wit> moses_, cool can you booot in
<Starminn> lahwran: What way is that?
<moses_> idk it didnt give me the option
<moses_> it just had 1 single linux os in the beginning
<lahwran> Starminn: no clue. it might be anything from a button in a gui to a config file to recompiling it.
<nit-wit> moses do you get this grub>
<Starminn> lahwran: Bleh. Thanks
<moses_> grub opened
<LetterRip> i have a hardware brightness button but it also says 100%
<lahwran> bigeye: "all arguments, as separate thingys"
<lahwran> LetterRip: I don't know more than that
<bigeye> lahwran: Thanks.
<nit-wit> moses_, do you need a link to the script
<moses_> no im running it now
<nit-wit> moses_, cool
<lahwran> bigeye: I think, anyway
<patr|ck_> oops
<lahwran> bigeye: that's true in bash scripts, at least
<moses_> nit-wit, http://pastebin.com/8e6c3qv9
<moses_> its looking good!
<moses_> i hope ;)
<nit-wit> moses_, cool hold on
<Ileden> i! I just upgraded to 11.04, and the new desktop is really messed up. Here's a pic: http://ileden.kapsi.fi/dist/ubuntu-11-04-messed-up.jpg However, booting to "Ubuntu Classic (no effects)" works. I figure the issue is about display drivers somehow... but how do I proceed in fixing this?
<moses_> Ileden, update your driver or reinstall it?
<Ileden> moses_: how?
<nit-wit> moses_, you on a live cd right now?
<xtknight> Ileden, are you using nouveau?
<Ileden> Oh, on second thouht, Ubuntu classic (no effects) is also exhibiting some problems. Mouse doesn't respond well, and everything seems sticky in a way. Display's ok though.
<moses_> nope
<moses_> im on ubuntu
<SLRUAN> nouveau?
<AbTux> Ileden: which system?I mean model number?
<xtknight> do you have an nvidia card? looks suspiciously like the corruption i saw on my nvidia with nouveau driver
<moses_> nit-wit, so should i move grub and try and reboot without the external drive?
<moses_> actually it looks to have brought grub with it doesnt it?
<MaKaTiGuY> question
<lahwran> sooo... how would I go about shutting off the samba server permanently without removing nautilus's capability to connect to other samba servers?
<lahwran> !ask | MaKaTiGuY
<ubottu> MaKaTiGuY: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MaKaTiGuY> is it safe to install ubuntu tweak in ubuntu 10.10?
<xtknight> SLRUAN, nouveau is the open source driver that replaced 'nv' which served nvidia cards on previous versions of ubuntu. it .....attempts to enable 3d support, but since it is a still a testing driver, it's quite unreliable. i've been trying to file bugs on it,etc
<Ileden> AbTux: Model number?
<nit-wit> moses_, I put it on a pastebin, boot the live cd unplug the external and run the two commands.http://paste.ubuntu.com/609928/
<xtknight> Ileden, what kind of video adapter do you have?
<Ileden> xtknight: I don't know what I'm using. The card is ATI Radeon HD 3650 though
<xtknight> oh ok
<xtknight> Ileden, did you install the latest ATI proprietary driver? or have you not done any custom driver installation yet?
<Zelozelos> ahaaa i think this is the one for installing it to a flash drive   'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/deb /dev/sdb1'
<Ileden> xtknight: iirc I did have the proprietary driver. I did have some touble with video previously, though, so it might be I switched to the open driver instead. Damn, it was a while ago, don't really remember. :-/
<xtknight> that will install a boot sector to /dev/sdb1
<Zelozelos> xtknight, the usb connected flash drive right?
<Jordan_U> Zelozelos: Never install grub's boot sector to a partition.
<Ileden> xtknight: at least on the "ubuntu classic" listing additional drivers says "This dirver is not activated"
<Zelozelos> Jordan_U, theres only one partition on it
<nit-wit> moses use a natty cd is important as well to run these commands
<xtknight> Zelozelos, that depends. /dev/sd* are mainly for hard disks/SCSI, but flash drives generally come after all your hard disks. so if you only have one hard disk, then probably, yes
<Zelozelos> im trying to make a live flash, but got stuck on the grub part
<xtknight> Ileden, oh okay. well the proprietary driver is generally more stable, so give that a try.
<xtknight> Ileden, even though i love the open source drivers because of their compatibility with the screen applet, rotation and other things,  proprietary still work much better in general.
<Zelozelos> dang its says no space left
<Jordan_U> Zelozelos: It doesn't matter how many partitions there are. You should install to the mbr, not to any partition.
<Ileden> xtknight: ok, activating it now.
<xtknight> yeah and whatever you do, dont install a grub sector to an NTFS partition......so much data loss
<xtknight> usually best on the MBR
<Zelozelos> Jordan_U, so should it be sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/deb /dev/sdb ?
<Jordan_U> Zelozelos: Yes.
<Zelozelos> Jordan_U, mount | tail -1 says "/dev/sdb1 on /media/deb type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)"
<moses_> nit-wit, when i transfered the copy it brought grub along with it
<moses_> its working perfectly
<ssfdre38> how do i do a chown on all files and folders at one time?
<Jordan_U> Zelozelos: That doesn't matter. You *never* want to install grub's boot sector to a partition. --root-directory specifies where /boot/grub/ should go, the device specifies where grub's boot sector goes.
<xtknight> ssfdre38, chown -R user:group root_of_directory
<Obsolate> ssfdre38: use -R
<ssfdre38> thanks
<xtknight> ssfdre38, that will chown everything from that root onwards. be careful
<nit-wit> moses_, okay I'm a little confused, you just wanted some confimation.?
<ssfdre38> its not going to be from the root
<moses_> yeah
<moses_> from the script
<moses_> this is tight
<xtknight> hopefully not / root :) i meant the starting place from which recursion will occur
<moses_> the startup is so fast no also ;)
<Zelozelos> Jordan_U, unfortunatly its right, the drive is all filled up ;(   i need to try something smaller
<slimjim8094> hey all - oldish laptop with intel 845gl graphics, but xorg insists on using 'vesa' and 'fbdev' instead of the 'intel' driver... any ideas?
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone tell me about this natty feature: "backports package selection" ?
<nit-wit> moses_, Does the Ubuntu and the vista boot without the external plugged in?
<moses_> yep
<moses_> they do
<Zelozelos> Jordan_U, thats prob why it didnt install correctly in the 1st place
<xtknight> AnAnt, the backports repository can be enabled in the software repositories dialog
<moses_> well i didnt try vista yet
<moses_> but ubuntu migrated perfectly
<xtknight> AnAnt, backports are things made for a newer ubuntu that were retrofitted to work in your version
<nit-wit> moses_, ah go for it.
<litropy> Sweet! After a bit of browsing webupd8.org, I found indicator-multiload , which brings back the graphical system monitor in my menu bar.
<nit-wit> moses_, have run sudo update-grub without the external plugged in?
<AnAnt> xtknight: that was possible since before natty, what makes this a new feature in Natty ?
<xtknight> AnAnt, it's not new to natty.
<moses_> nit-wit, no i didnt
<AnAnt> xtknight: thanks
<moses_> but i didnt need to
<nit-wit> moses_, do that without the exterb=nal and boot to both.
<moses_> i booted to linux
<moses_> all i need to do is boot to vista
<moses_> why do i need to update grub?
<nit-wit> moses_, unplug the exsternal run sudo update-grub and look for vista to show in the terminal readout then boot to bothe just to make sure.
<slimjim8094> Quick question - Is there some not-so-painful way to "force" Xorg's hand in picking a gfx driver? Does xorg.conf still work
<moses_> ok
<xtknight> slimjim8094, yup itll still work
<nit-wit> moses_, updating grub is about the most important thing you can remember
<slimjim8094> xtnight, is there an easy way to generate one? no more dexconf, apparently...
<xtknight> slimjim8094, i mean dpkg-configure -plow    ...  i think will allow you to choose a driver, or there's some xorg config command, but putting it in the xorg.conf is the easiest...umm typically it ships without a xorg.conf so you kinda have to find one from somewhere..or umm,hold on
<moses_> ok it updated
<xtknight> slimjim8094, try that   sudo Xorg -configure
<nit-wit> moses_, although you moved ubuntu the script shows the sdb grub stuff the jupdate with it removed will clean it up.
<moses_> ok
<TeamColtra> I am trying to extract a multi-part rar file with a video, and it seems as though every rar file has the same video inside because it keeps extracting all of them and it just keeps saying video.avi then video(2).avi and when I load them they are all the same but its also missing part of the movie... I am presuming that ubuntu is supposed to extracting all these videos into the same file somehow?
<slimjim8094> xtknight, that looks like it'll work... hang on
<xtknight> TeamColtra, are you using the unrar package?
<TeamColtra> xtknight, I am not sure
<xtknight> rar has always worked well for me, and it's always been perfectly cognizant of multipart archives as long as you choose .rar or part01.rar..... and ONLY extract that one
<xtknight> otherwise i'd be very not surprised if it generated like a million of the same file
<TeamColtra> Hmm well I tried the first one in the string only... and I guess it DID output the video... but the video size is more than the rars combined so I am assuming there was more (especially because I unrared a second one and it gave me a folder with the video in it)
<ssfdre38> can i do a manual update of the distro phpmyadmin in /usr/share?
<xtknight> TeamColtra, and make sure the case of your rar files isnt messed up. linux cares if one is PART02.RAR and the other is part03.rar, sadly
<drwx> hi i just put natty on my netbook, i use chromium but for some reason firefox 4 is constantly taking over my default browser setting, any idea why? i'm not using firefox
<MaKaTiGuY> is it safe to install ubuntu tweak in ubuntu 10.10?
<xtknight> drwx, how do you conclude that it's taking over the default browser setting?
<xtknight> links open in it?
<drwx> xtknight, every time i launch chromium it says it is not the default browser and i set it back to being default
<xtknight> drwx, i think chromium bugged me about this too. chromium's default browser thing has always been wonky for me. try going to system->preferences->preferred applications and setting your preference there.
<drwx> xtknight, but firefox always takes it back some how
<TeamColtra> xtknight, does 11.04 ship with the proper unrar tool for it? I guess this is the right video.. it just seems... short
<drwx> ok ill give it a try
<xtknight> drwx,  if it keeps bugging you about it, it's a bug in chromium and just tell it to not ask you.... as long as your links open in chromium it *is* default
<drwx> last time i clicked on a link tho i think it did open in firefox
<xtknight> software. prefs. should fix that..
<xtknight> TeamColtra, i dont think it does. i think you have to "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<nit-wit> moses_, we posted really close together so are rebooting?
<nit-wit> *you
<moses_> yeah
<moses_> im gonna reboot
<drwx> ill give it a try but im pretty sure the problem is something is always switching it back to firefox
<nit-wit> moses_, cool.;)
<Ileden> xtknight: well, the proprieraty driver works - sort of. The display is ok, but everything still seems quite jerky.
<xtknight> Ileden, hmmm , what are you using again? ubuntu classic?
<Ileden> xtknight: well now I'm using the new one
<xtknight> unity?
<Ileden> xtknight: yeah.
<Ileden> xtknight: seems a bit weird, though. :)
<xtknight> Ileden, okay, there's three i think on 11.04, there's unity, ubuntu classic, and ubuntu classic (no effects). (well i dont like unity that much myself). but can you go through that list and see if all are jerky, and if not, let me know which ones are not we can go from there
<Ileden> xtknight: ok, i'll do that.
<Ileden> xtknight: btw, even the user choice login screen appears in a bit jerky manner. I can see vertical refreshing going on as it fades in.
<xtknight> Ileden, oh okay. then scrap that
<xtknight> Ileden, i suspect the proprietary driver is not actually being used. so even 2d acceleration is not working and it's going back to failsafe, slow 'vesa' mode.   are you sure the ATI proprietary driver supports your card actually? i think they...'nix'ed...support for several cards
<Ileden> xtknight: no idea :D how do I check that.
<xtknight> hd 3650? ill just check
<xcr> :(
<xcr> ati is illegal
<xtknight> it's on their website somewhere deep in the release notes
<xcr> criminal!
<Ileden> xtknight: yup. thanks.
<xtknight> Ileden, you installed it via Hardware drivers not ati.com right?
<Ileden> xtknight: yes
<nn_9ubuntu> HI All
<Ileden> xtknight: system->administration->additional drivers
<nn_9ubuntu> i have some problem in ubuntu 10.10 any one can solve please :)
<xtknight> Ileden, hmm catalyst 8.84? wow natty includes such an old version.  but it still looks like it supports your hard
<xtknight> card
<Ileden> xtknight: it does say "this dirver is activated and currently in use"... but yeah, the feedback sure seems like it's not using a driver.
<Fudge> nn_9ubuntu  that is hardly a description people can help with
<Ileden> xtknight: it's "FGLRX" if that makes any difference.
<xtknight> Ileden, oh nevermind i think there's just a versioning difference or something. well, if you could attach your /var/log/Xorg.0.log it would help actually (pastebin)
<xtknight> fglrx is the proper driver.
<freehck> ðÒÉ×ÅÔ, ÂÏÌÔÁÌËÉ! é ÐÌÅ×ÁÔØ, ÞÔÏ ×Ù ÎÉ ÓÌÏ×Á ÎÅ ÐÏÎÉÍÁÅÔÅ ÐÏ ÒÕÓÓËÉ! :)
<Ileden> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/609940
<xtknight> Ileden, well, it's definitely starting fglrx...
<xtknight> Ileden, can i see your /etc/X11/xorg.conf too?
<Ileden> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/609941
<xtknight> Ileden, do you have two monitors or a TV attached to TV-out maybe?
<Ileden> xtknight: No, only one. The card does have two outputs.
<Ileden> xtknight: (plus a tv-out it seems)
<xtknight> Ileden, despite the slowness, is it reasonable to get to the desktop ? if it is try "glxinfo" in a terminal, once in, and paste that
<Ileden> xtknight: sure, reasonable in a debugging sense, not really reasonable for everyday use.
<Ileden> xtknight: don't have glxinfo, installing now...
<xtknight> oh ok debugging i meant, ahha
<xtknight> Ileden,  so i guess stuff like scrolling webpages looks like a bunch of pages ripping and it's really slow, pretty much? and graphics just lags in general?
<Ileden> xtknight: yes. e.g. scrolling around the pastebin text there happened in approx 0.5sec refreshes
<Ileden> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/609943
<xtknight> Ileden, you know, i'm wondering if the open source driver is somehow conflicting.  proprietary drivers usually would not have these issues. are you on pci express or agp?
<waldz> hey
<Ileden> xtknight: AGP
<xtknight> Ileden, ohh dear. i think ati deprecated some support for agp cards. let me double check for sure
<DocPlatypus> ok
<xtknight> i kind of remember my friend having a similar issue
<Ileden> xtknight: aw. :(
<momok> hai friend
<DocPlatypus> brand new box from System76 with 11.04 on it... copied my .fonts from the old computer here. now, Firefox wants to display everything in this totally whacked out font that I can't even identify. how to fix?
<momok> i've got one problem
<momok> im using ubuntu and im i lan network
<momok> i want to ping my internal server
<args0> Hi, i have a question regarding DSL and 3G networks, does anyone know of any good IRC rooms? thanks!
<s0menick> DocPlatypus have a look through the options in firefox, i'm sure you can find it easily under "Content"
<momok> i want to ping my internal server public ip.but i can't do that because of the firewall.its have been set by our long time ago senior.but i can its lan ip
<momok> i can ping its lan ip
<xtknight> Ileden, weird though, i can't seem to find any mention in the release notes for the linux version
<blake> args0: Not really. What are your questions though?
<xtknight> Ileden, so maybe that's not it. unfortunately from that point onwards i'm not quite sure.  the only other thing i can think of is an incompatibility with something the opensource driver was using, which Additional Drivers should have taken care of anyway.   can you try "fglrxinfo" and run the amd-cccle and see if there seems to be anything strange??
<nn_9ubuntu> i want help
<Ileden> xtknight: hmm, I wonder what display card I have at home, maybe I could trade it with this work computer...
<sunit> when I am connecting to a remote server  through ssh , I am getting connection timed out
<momok> can anyone help me
<Ileden> xtknight: (using windows at home)
<s0menick> momok, thats not an ubuntu problem
<s0menick> you might want to ask in #networking
<sunit> also when I am using nmap I am getting starlite@starlite-laptop:~$ nmap 122.176.65.178 -p 22  Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-05-18 18:05 IST Interesting ports on ABTS-North-Static-178.65.176.122.airtelbroadband.in (122.176.65.178): PORT   STATE    SERVICE 22/tcp filtered ssh  Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 13.59 seconds starlite@starlite-laptop:~$
<s0menick> sunit, you might want to ask that in #ssh
<args0> blake: Let's say you are in a situation that your 3G connection from your wireless telecom provider is way faster than the current DSL the government is offering, do you go fully 3G? (ignore the costs) Is 3G 100% reliable for always-connected networks? Interprise use for example. Thanks.
<momok> but im ubuntu's user :( if there is any help i would appreciate from ubuntu's community
<xtknight> Ileden, hopefully. if it's agp
<momok> where i should go
<s0menick> this channel is really for problems with your Ubuntu installation
<DocPlatypus> s0menick: it's deeper than that. it's *every* font in Firefox unless I override them with my own.
<AbTux> Ileden: what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<momok> which channel can help me s0menick :(
<Ileden> xtknight: fglrxinfo seems ok (Radeon HD 3600 Series), but what's amd-cccle?
<blake> args0: Yes. I would use the most reliable connection I had. Normally wireline connections are considered reliable, but in your case its the other way around. Use 3G unless you have serious latency and/or cost issues.
<sunit> s0menick: it's in case of ubuntu server
<xtknight> Ileden, it's fglrx-amdcccle package, it should add a configuration tool for fglrx
<s0menick> momok google is good
<momok> emmm ok thanks anyway
<Ileden> AbTux: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3600 Series [1002:9598]
<s0menick> sunit, you cannot ssh to your ubuntu server?
<Ileden> AbTux: hm, wonder what's with the "mobility" radeon there... this isn't a laptop.
<xtknight> Ileden, oh, if it's a mobility, agp is irrelevant. isn't it integrated onto the motherboard?
<Ileden> xtknight: it isn't mobility.
<momok> try nmap sunit to check whether its open or not :) nmap -sS -vv 123.x.x.x -p22
<Ileden> xtknight: it's an agp card on a desktop computer.
<xtknight> Ileden, so you have a tangibly dedicated card plugged into a slot? wow
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> ok maybe just misidentifying it
<Ileden> :)
<args0> blake: I can achieve speeds of 1Mbps on DSL with a low ping latency or move to a 4Mbps 3G with a higher ping. The question is, I've tried 3G in different countries and notices a high latency even when connecting to a server located in the same city I am situated in. Is 3G always with a high latency rate?
<Ileden> xtknight: I'd expect, or otherwise I'm better at computer hardware hacking than I knew. :) My old T30 laptop does have mobility radeon, but I sure havent dug it up from there ever :D
<xtknight> Ileden, so the open source driver is always that corrupted for you? is it only in 2d or 3d too?
<xtknight> lol
<sunit> s0menick: I getting trouble to ssh connect to ubuntu server
<Ileden> xtknight: don't knwo if I've used 3d on this work computer ever.
<blake> args0: Yes. I work for a wireless ISP providing essentially 3G and 4G services (Pre-WiMAX and WiMAX). Wireless has higher latencies due to timing issues on the airlink protocol.
<s0menick> sunit, have you tried using the verbose mode for your ssh?
<sunit> momok: ok
<Ileden> xtknight: but no, before upgrade to 11.04 (on 10.10) things were rather ok. not ideal, there was some weird lags sometimes, but nothing like this.
<blake> args0: So, its normal to see higher latency on point-to-multipoint connections. We see anywhere between 30ms to 50ms from the customer's modem to our tower.
<xtknight> Ileden, your chipset is listed as supported with radeonhd (ati open source driver). [ RV635:	Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670.    ]   if you're feeling ambitious, file a bug with them. dont even bother with ati, they wont get back to you.  but the open source drivers are generally great for 2d
<blake> args0: point-to-point is another story. 0.Xms or 1ms is common for our microwave backhaul :)
<Ileden> xtknight: I assumed the previous lags weren't due to display card, but now I'm not so sure...
<xtknight> Ileden, and if you're not feeling ambitious you can either keep debugging or swap in another card, whichever is easier ;)
<AbTux> Ileden: try to uninstall fglrx and try to install OpenSource ATI Drivers
<DocPlatypus> ok. Firefox safe mode doesn't even fix it.
<Ileden> AbTux: how do I do that?
<xtknight> Ileden,  you can go back into additional drivers to uninstall fglrx. which should in turn replace the opensource
<xtknight> restore*
<args0> blake: can you tell me more about point-to-point?
<Ileden> xtknight: let's see... how do I confirm I'm using the open source driver?
<blake> args0: Sure. We're kinda off-topic so this might be better in a private message.
<xtknight> Ileden, Xorg.0.log should be talking a lot about 'ati' or 'radeonhd' or 'radeon' i think.  if it mentions 'fglrx', it's the proprietary
<xtknight> iled only after you restart your session though. Xorg.0.log always pertains to your current session, and you always have to logout to use a different video driver.
<Ileden> xtknight: ok. but "talking a lot about" :) is there no command that would just tell me which driver is in use?
<Ileden> xtknight: even restart i guess, not just logout
<xtknight> Ileden, yeah i know it doesnt sound too convincing. it's the most reliable way to determine what is *actually* running, but i think this can also work.  sudo lshw -class video|grep driver=
<incidence> Hmm, how can I hide unity bar on the left?
<xtknight> Ileden, hmm,usually just logout. but if you have problems, rebooting may help that since some modules are still loaded.
<incidence> It's kinda annoying because its the topmost window. Can't click "previous" in firefox etc.
<Ileden> xtknight: now removed the fglrx and rebooted, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609945
<fcuk112> incidence, i think if u configure the bar to appear when you move the mouse top left, the bar auto-hides
<jason_562> what are you guys talking about?
<jason_562> hi zatan
<jason_562> what r u doing here??
<jason_562> nice
<jason_562> who's trying to pollute the chat server?
<jason_562> hi newcomers
<Ileden> xtknight: lshw reports driver=radeon as well
<xtknight> Ileden, yup definitely opensource
<szal> jason_562: wrong window?
<jason_562> huh?
<xtknight> lol
<Ileden> xtknight: this actually works better now than with the proprietary. Webpage scrolling still jerky, though, but moving windows around became really smooth.
<xtknight> Ileden, that's weird that stuff is still jerky though. i wonder if something's going on with the card or maybe it's just not that powerful. but have you tried it in windows?
<incidence> fcuk112: It's configured like that by default.
<Ileden> xtknight: nope, only on ubuntu. it should be pretty decent card though, can't imagine it being a power issue. plus the computer's quite ok otherwise too, and it was definately behaving faster in 10.10
<xtknight> Ileden, oh , wow, strange
<fcuk112> incidence, by default it appears if you move the mouse left, not top-left
<fcuk112> incidence, last time i checked
<Ileden> xtknight: hm, it's definately a lot less jerky than before though.
<mage7> python 2.6 is installed by default in my ubuntu 10.10, how do i upgrade it to 2.7....2.7 is backwards-compatible with 2.6 right?
<Ileden> xtknight: WOW I had a VERY weird artefact just now briefly. a geometrical white shape on the right side of the screen.
<xtknight> Ileden, well opensource drivers usually aren't perfect. and the proprietary apparently just aren't working properly whatsoever
<xtknight> Ileden, hehe yeah, expect that with opensource drivers
<xtknight> Ileden, if i had a dollar for every weird artifact i got with nouveau(the nvidia opensource one) i would not have to worry about retirement. ;)
<Ileden> xtknight: well, that isn't a big deal. Actually, other web pages seem rather ok. but scrolling on ubuntu pastebin is still jerky. Huh?!
<xtknight> Ileden, what browser? try another, i guess
<Ileden> xtknight: yea, tried with both chrome and firefox. firefox works better but the effect is still there.
<Ileden> xtknight: and it's not the page itself, of course. works as smooth as ever on my netbook which doesn't have any fancy display card :)
<xtknight> yeah..
<Ileden> xtknight: it's in usable condition though. However, my netbook works faster, which isn't really how it's supposed to go :D
<xtknight> Ileden, heh, it all depends on driver support
<Ileden> xtknight: and there definately is some jerkiness at some operations. especially with starting an operation, it seems.
<mage7> hello... question: python 2.6 is installed by default in my ubuntu 10.10, how do i upgrade it to 2.7....(assuming 2.7 is backwards-compatible with 2.6)
<bahasa> helloo
<bahasa> testing
<Ileden> for example, sliding desktop right/left starts with a huge jerk, but then becomes ok. not smooth ever, though.
<sunit> s0menick: how can I use verbose mode for ssh ?
<s0menick> sudo apt-get install python2.7
<Ileden> xtknight: I wonder if turning off compiz makes any difference
<xtknight> Ileden, interesting
<xtknight> Ileden, oh, yeah, it would probably help to turn that off
<s0menick> sunit, use -vvvv as part of your string
<Ileden> xtknight: em, how do I do that on 11.04... the option seems to be gone from appearance...
<xtknight> Ileden, start with ubuntu classic(no effects) i think at login
<s0menick> xtknight, sure you just don't want Ileden to install the closed catalyst drivers?
<Ileden> xtknight: ah.
<xtknight> s0menick, we tried, but they seemed to not have any 2d acceleration for him
<xtknight> no idea why
 * s0menick scratches its head
<s0menick> what do the logs say?
<sunit> s0menick: what is the full command ?
<Ileden> s0menick: yeah. it's acting pretty weird. here's xorg.0.log for the proprietary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/609940/
<xtknight> they looked ok to me.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/609940/     http://paste.ubuntu.com/609941    http://paste.ubuntu.com/609943/
<s0menick> sunit, type what you typed before and then put -vvvv in it
<nit-wit> moses_, your back are you good?
<nit-wit> *you're
 * s0menick is reading
<incidence> fcuk112: Might be because I use twinview. It used to work before that
<sunit> s0menick : ok
<Ileden> s0menick, xtknight: turning off compiz doesn't affect much.
<siraj> exit
<s0menick> siraj use ^D instead :P
<moses_> nit-wit, indeed
<moses_> everything is so sick ;) ty for all the help
<s0menick> thought it might be an fglrx issue until i saw the card is AGP
<izinucs> Ileden: s0menick looks like the TV isn't responding to requests for what resolution and frequency it needs..
<nit-wit> moses_, no problem glad to know. ;)
<beagleOCS> hi. How can automatically start vlc after booting on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<moses_> nit-wit, now i can go back to my python lessons
<s0menick> beagleOCS put it in your start windows items under preferences
<linuxnja> beagleOCS: go under "start up items" under prefernces
<s0menick> hey Ileden, xtknight it's a a HD3600 yeah?
<linuxnja> beagleOCS: then click add, and choose vlc
<beagleOCS> do you mean preferences---> startup applications ?
<s0menick> embedded?
<Ileden> xtknight: but yeah, the system is usable enough I guess. though there definately is still something wrong. I wonder if rest of the problem lies somewhere else, maybe I could try running xfce...
<nit-wit> moses_, ;)
<linuxnja> beagleOCS: yep
<linuxnja> Ileden: xfce is win!
<TheHackOps> clear
<beagleOCS> then, It's not a solution: I want that vlc starts after booting, not after gnome stuff startup
<Ileden> xtknight: funny that ubuntu pastebin scrolls more slow than, like, bbc news :D
<TheHackOps> What is the offtopic channel again?
<s0menick> beagleOCS, vlc uses the X stuff from gnome
<Kaco> !off
<linuxnja> beagleOCS: you mean the vlc daemon?
<DJones> TheHackOps: #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheHackOps> Cheers mate
<nit-wit> ubuntu-offtopic I think
<Ileden> linuxnja: yeah, I use it on my netbook. Wonder if it'll help at all with this problem I'm having, though.
<Codepros> hi
<beagleOCS> linuxnja: s0menick, I want to launch vlc without any graphical interface
<xtknight> Ileden, wow interesting
<s0menick> Ileden, xtknight yeah you'll have to hard-code the params for the display if your primary display is a TV
<linuxnja> beagleOCS: you can edit the file /etc/rc.local and add "vlc &" under neath the "/bin/sh"
<s0menick> beagleOCS yeah you want the daemon then
<linuxnja> Ileden: xfce is the best DE at multiple screens/monitors
<s0menick> vlc actually has quite good articles on their website about that
<linuxnja> beagleOCS: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-348571.html there's some information on starting daemons in Ubuntu :)
<xtknight> Ileden, there might be a radeonhd opensource driver channel u can ask in
<s0menick> linuxnja i think theres a cleaner way
<nit-wit> I love vlc but it is even with the latest version makes my memory go nuts.
<linuxnja> s0menick: probably, I'd be interested in finding out if there is. I'm so used to BSD init :P
<beagleOCS> linuxnja: already tried, and it did not work. should I remove "#" from the line #!/bin/sh -e ?
<Ileden> linuxnja: really? how exactly, on my netbook at least I only have the same image displayed to an external projector, which doesn't seem that spectacular to me.
<linuxnja> Ileden: Well, not spectacular but as far as out of the box suppport for multiple monitors xfce wins imo
<DocPlatypus> okay... well moving my .fonts out of the way gets rid of it. but I don't want to uninstall all my fonts just to fix Firefox
<Ileden> xtknight: more debug... it seems opening an rendering windows takes a lot of time, but opearting on them doesn't that much. Like, opening an attachment in thunderbird, even the small dialog box took a while to open, but switching windows is still fast.
<Ileden> linuxnja: I don't seem to have any out-of-the-box support for an external display. hm..
<szal> DocPlatypus: have a screenshot?
<eut> hello
<linuxnja> Ileden: hmm, you mentioned you have a netbook. Is it an intel card?
<xtknight> Ileden, memory allocation maybe takes awhile
<eut> anyone know of good pdf editing software? i just want to add some text to a pdf application.
<s0menick> beagleOCS, noooo
<Ileden> linuxnja: yep, seems so.
<xtknight> Ileden, i wonder how much video ram is actually being used. agp aperture????
<s0menick> beagleOCS, don't remove that
<Ileden> xtknight: how do I check that?
<linuxnja> eut: PDFEdit workds
<linuxnja> *works
<xtknight> s0menick, it's an hd3650
<momok> hi friends
<eut> you can add new text with it?
<xtknight> agp dedicated
<momok> hi s0menick i've got question
<s0menick> xtknight, embedded into the motherboard? or slot-in
<momok> i've just try to create a proxy server on vps
<s0menick> momok, ya?
<s0menick> vps?
<linuxnja> Ileden: using XRandR?
<xtknight> Ileden,  it says you have 512MiB of video ram...ddr2...
<linuxnja> eut: yep
<xtknight> s0menick, like a card you buy
<momok> but when i set it in my chrome the proxy server.. it shows only the vps apache index... it cannot forward
<Ileden> xtknight: should be pretty good amount, and with good performance.. :-/
<s0menick> xtknight, its kinda odd. it gets the modes from the tv then says that it never got them and dies. probably best to hard code the horiz and vert in the .ini file
<xtknight> Ileden, the bios sometimes has an agp aperture setting...you might check this, but i dont know much about it in general
<Ileden> linuxnja: i have no idea what's XRandR
<momok> that vps is ubuntu 10.04 :(
<xtknight> yes the open source driver works better with xrandr
<xtknight> s0menick, do you think it's a mode problem? i think maybe EXA or XAA problem,
<linuxnja> Ileden: XRandR is a toold to configure which display ports are open, and to configure display modes
<Ileden> xtknight: hm, thanks for the bios tip. let's see...
<linuxnja> Ileden: like xinerama
<xtknight> Ileden, what do you have plugged in ? just a regular monitor right? what kind of port?
<Ileden> linuxnja: yep, seem i have the command at least. never used it.
<eut> linuxnja, i cant seem to figure out how to add new text? the text selector just lets me select existing text but nothingelse
<momok> actually s0menick i've modified the /etc/apache2/mods-available/proxy.conf and set the proxy request as on
<momok> and restarted the apache2
<Ileden> xtknight: regular TFT monitor on DVI (converted to VGA to use on a silly TFT with only VGA input, meh)
<xtknight> viewsonic VA902 it seems
<Ileden> xtknight: note that i'm talking about a different thing with linuxnja  :)
<s0menick> xtknight, simplest thing is to get an xorg.conf from someone that has a working version of the card
<xtknight> s0menick, yeah, that's true, i guess he should try that
<linuxnja> Ileden: XRandR is a simple way to set up multiple monitors, but it's a bit rough around the edges. I recommend looking in to xinerama, it's very powerful
<momok> emm its ok s0menick maybe i should googling more than 2 days.. if its still problem i will ask :)
<xtknight> Ileden, maybe at peak hours try asking in #radeonhd    , if there's 5 people in the world that know the answer to your problem, i bet 4 are in that channel since they made the driver
<Ileden> linuxnja: i'm ok with rough around the edges, as long as they do what I want. I'll look into both, thanks.
<Kevin> How can I turn prmissions off so I can read write or whatever to any folder?  In xubuntu 10.10 desktop.  I'm the only user and my own computer denies me access to everything!  Awesome.
<s0menick> what does      fglrxinfo    say? (from terminal)
<linuxnja> Ileden: there's also a program in the repos called "arandr" which is a gui front end to XRandR
<Ileden> xtknight: doesn't seem to be any AGP setting in bios.
<momok> s0menick: seems you have many fans here :P
<xtknight> the monitors applet is pretty good with xrandr too right? arandr offer anything else?
<s0menick> momok yeah and i'm just about to go out drinking :P
<linuxnja> xtknight: arandr doesn't offer much else, just an alternate front end for people without the applet/gnome
<s0menick> momok so you're trying to make your ubuntu server proxy internal net www etc requests out to the internet?
<Ileden> xtknight: there is something though, "Onboard video memory" which can be set from 8M to 32M (auto)...
<xtknight> i love nouveau's xrandr compatibility. i think it might be responsible for making youtube actually fullscreen properly on dual monitors. and 3d actually somewhat works
<llutz_> Kevin: you can't and you shouldn't. get used to use sudo/gksudo if needed
<xtknight> Ileden, oh ok,well wait a minute, do you have an onboard card or what's going on?
<moses_> whats a good torrenting program that ubuntu comes with
<xtknight> onboard...adapter
<moses_> vuse?
<Ileden> xtknight: lemmecheck... yes, there's some onboard adapter on the motherboard.
<linuxnja> moses_: Deluge is nice if your used to uTorrent on Windows
<moses_> im used to vuse
<linuxnja> Ileden: probably intel GMA (that's what I have, an Acer Aspire One)
<xtknight> Ileden, and it would be helpful to know which one is on the board. i think you might be, erm, somehow, using that instead of the agp. haha. i dont know. lspci would tell ya. but that mobile radeon is making me really nervous lol
<Ileden> linuxnja: note that I'm talking about another thing with xtknight (a desktop computer)
<linuxnja> Intel N10 integrated controller specifically
<linuxnja> Ileden: lol, okay my bad :P
<Ileden> xtknight: well, the monitor sure is plugged to the extension card, not the onboard one. :)
<linuxnja> moses_: Vuze works on linux
<xtknight> Ileden, that's good. lol
<Kevin> llutz_, Its my computer I should be able to mess it up if I want to.  How else am I gonna learn?  Besides, I thought Ubuntu was Linux for Human Beings?  Doesn't seem like it with all the command lining just to copy and paste a file.
<Ileden> xtknight: there's also an rather annoying setting on the bios, "Primary video adapter" which can be only "PCI" or "AGP/Onboard" :) No option to disable the onboard adapter...
<llutz_> Kevin: you will be able to mess it up using sudo too (and sure you will).
<xtknight> Ileden, ahh.....so do you know the model of the onboard? does lspci list two video adapters in your computer?
<Kevin> I need to copy and paste a file to install flash in Opera.
<linuxnja> Kevin: you don't need to use the terminal to copy and paste files, it's just one way of doing it :)
<Ileden> Kevin: being a human being means being fallable, though... Ubuntu jsut takes that into account. :)
<llutz_> Kevin: unix permissions/righs do have reasons. get used to it or don't use it
<llutz_> !manual | Kevin
<ubottu> Kevin: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<anli_> If I want a linux router, its still iptables thats the product name of the firewall?
<Ileden> Kevin: but yes, it's your computer, and you can do pretty much anything to the system with super user permissions. including totally screwing it up.
<e-DIO-t> buondi'
<Ileden> xtknight: no idea of the onborad adapter. didn't even notice it before this :D
<xtknight> Ileden, lol
<Ileden> xtknight: let's see about lspci... booting.
<beagleOCS> does rc.local work only with /usr/sbin programs ?
<Kevin> It won't allow me access to Opera's folder.  It says I don't have permission.
<xtknight> Ileden, maybe just use the onboard one? to be honest....
<linuxnja> beagleOCS: anything that is in your path
<linuxnja> beagleOCS: it's a bash script
<xtknight> at least until the drivers stop sucking
<linuxnja> beagleOCS: so anything that can be launched by simply typing the name of the program in the terminal
<llutz_> beagleOCS: rc.local runs in a limited environment, call stuff with full pathes
<llutz_> linuxnja: wrong
<Kevin> Opera, really?  Who cares?  If i screw that up bad enough I could always use Firefox.
<llutz_> linuxnja: rc.local won't use users environment like PATH etc
<Ileden> Kevin: well, since if you're the admin, you can use "sudo" command prefix to do, well, anythnig. no idea on how to do that on the graphical side.
<linuxnja> llutz_: ah, ty for the correction. I still have much to learn about sysvinit style
<beagleOCS> how can I add /usr/bin in the path of rc.local ?
<Ileden> Kevin: but be careful with it!
<s0menick> PATH=$PATH:/usr/local or something like that
<iffa> hi all
<llutz_> beagleOCS: add PATH=....path you want... to rc.local
<DocPlatypus> szal: one sec, let me make a screenshot
 * s0menick has gone drinking
<beagleOCS> PATH=$PATH:/usr/local or PATH= ...?
<Ileden> Kevin: I guess you could use sudo to start a graphical file manager... but that'd be pretty messed up way of doing things.
<xtknight> Ileden, i do it all the time ;)
<Kevin> How do I use sudo to turn off permissions or copy and paste a file without permission?...  Or give myself permission?
<Ileden> xtknight: :D really?
<linuxnja> Kevin: Permissions are there for a reason, you don't want to "turn them off"
<Ileden> xtknight: well, i still stand by my point. pretty powerful stuff, running a file manager with root access. :P
<xtknight> Ileden, well there's no gksu privilege escalation in nautilus yet, well last time i checked. and sometimes it's really annoying when i want to move lots of folders. or for some reason i'm being denied permission to my own usb drive. or cant figure out how to usurp control of the darned thing
<DocPlatypus> szal: http://scramble.shawnkquinn.com/screwed-up-fonts-google.png -- enlarged way larger than what I normally have it as, to show this font
<xtknight> i mean im not one of those guys who tries to copy stuff to /usr and goes nuts with sudo but i mean, sometimes mount points are pesky
<DocPlatypus> whatever the heck it is, I want to get rid of it. it's not every website, only some now.
<Ileden> xtknight: lspci only shows one VGA controller, and it's the mobility radeon. Which does indeed worry me as well :D
<llutz_> Kevin: btw opera and flash installed from repos won't need any manual copy-action
<xtknight> Ileden, oh dear
<xtknight> Ileden, now your problem is starting to bug ME
<Ileden> Kevin: the right way to go about installing flash would be to install a package into the system that would enable flash, without manually copying any files.
<szal> DocPlatypus: "Access denied"
<Ileden> xtknight: me too, glad I'm not alone :P
<Kevin> I'll decide what I want or don't want.  But, I just need to copy and paste something...  Windows would let me...  Among all its flaws windows would let me screw it up all day long.  Mac does too.
<DocPlatypus> szal: oh crud... hang on
<xtknight> Ileden, are you sure you have an integrated one too!?!? what motherboard
<linuxnja> Kevin: and Linux lets you screw it up as well via the root accont
<Kevin> Not according to flash its not.
<Ileden> Kevin: Ubuntu does "let" you to do it.
<xtknight> Ileden,  or heck just take the agp out and see if the lspci listing is still there. the old fashioned infallible way
<Ileden> xtknight: good point. :) i'll check the motherboard model at the same time.
<Ileden> xtknight: ngh, motherboard is one of these "we don't really want to write any useful info here" -types...
<xtknight> Ileden, lol ya
<Kevin> But how do I paste this file to where I don't have permission?  I already downloaded it.  I might as well do it their way.
<linuxnja> Kevin: via sudo
<AegisX> Hi guys; I'm trying to add the SVN repository from this site: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kildclient/develop/    How do I do thta?
<Ileden> xtknight: computer is labeled as Compaq presario 6540fi though.
<xtknight> Ileden, but the top of the "sudo lshw" output could also tell you the motherboard. unplug the agp anyways
<thegoodcushion> good evening everybody!
<llutz_> Kevin: install opera and flash from repos, you don't have to download/copy anything manually
<linuxnja> Kevin: sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/new/location
<AegisX> It's written like this: svn co https://kildclient.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/kildclient kildclient
<llutz_> Kevin: learn to use your system
<danslo> AegisX: what is the problem? :)
<Ileden> Kevin: sudo cp <source> <destination> is the way to force copying a file...
<AegisX> danslo: I have no idea what to do with it haha
<danslo> AegisX: install subversion (just use ubuntu software center)
<tyreza> hello there
<AegisX> danslo: I know that you can put it in the list of addresses used in apt-get update
<Ileden> Kevin: but I do advice against doing it. it's not meant to be used that way.
<danslo> then type that line in a terminal :)
<tyreza> i can't run fsck from live cd
<tyreza> i got this error :
<Gump> hey #ubuntu, how can i tell if my system can support amd64? i have an intel centrino processor
<DocPlatypus> szal: try it now
<AegisX> danslo: Ah, right... didn't realise I needed a separate program.
<danslo> AegisX: it's not an apt repository, its a subversion repository, they are different things
<DocPlatypus> szal: http://scramble.shawnkquinn.com/screwed-up-fonts-google.png
<tyreza> fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb
<tyreza> [10:18]	<tyreza>	Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<AegisX> danslo: Ah-ha. Thanks, mate :)
<Gump> i'm trying to install debian i386, but it's a generic linux question. how do i tell what type of processor i have?
<Gump> intel doesn't have any useful info on their centrino page
<llutz_> gump grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo
<xtknight> lm?
<beagleOCS> well: in rc.local I added:  sh /home/AVRecorder/temp.sh      .  Now, temp.sh only does "echo foo > /home/AVRecorder/temp.txt"   . After booting, temp.sh is not executed. why ?
<Gump> my ubuntu install is corrupted llutz. i'm stuck in windows for now
<Gump> shit. guess i'm going to #windows. my bad lol. i'll be back as soon as i can
<llutz_> Gump: repair it, use a live-cd whatever
<Gump> llutz, i've been trying. i gave up, and decided to start from scratch
<xtknight> oh,longmode means 64bit.. nice tip =)
<llutz_> xtknight: lm = long mode
<Gump> a power surge corrupted the filesystem, so i backed up everything and yeah. thanks for the help
<linuxnja> Gump: then boot into the live cd, and run the command llutz_  said :P
<tyreza> hello
<Gump> my cd drive is fried D:
<tyreza> any expert on fsck ?
<danslo> man fsck
<Gump> tried making a boot disk off of an SD card. it was awesome
<Gump> but didn't work
<tyreza> man fsck not helping so much danslo
<tyreza> i m from a live cd
<danslo> man fsck works on live cds :)
<tyreza> when i trying to fsck /dev/sdb
<nn_9ubuntu> Evolution Mail receive 2 mails on Delete folder and inbox why .........?
<xtknight> tyreza, you need a partition number too like 1 prolly?
<tyreza> fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb
<tyreza> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<danslo> sudo umount /dev/sdb
<sunit> s0menick: please see the url http://dpaste.de/Bcfw/
<Rincewind> Yay, i got a kernel panic
<Gump> tyreza, or just right click the filesystem and click unmount?
<llutz_> tyreza: are you sure you want to check /dev/sdb (the drive) and not a partition on it?
<tyreza> i said that i m  booting from a live cd
<tyreza> partition not mounted
<Gump> i could be wrong but i think it is mounted if you try to access it
<Rincewind> nvm, seems to be loading ok this time round, i hope
<xtknight> mount|grep sdb
<Rincewind> although its not doing anything with the cd drive, which seems odd
<szal> DocPlatypus: no friggin' idea what font that is, but it's got to be one of the first in that dir..  question: why don't you specify fonts to use in FF?
<Gump> can anyone help me determine what architecture my hardware is from outside of linux? i thought it was i386 but debian install says it is amd64
<DocPlatypus> szal: I did. no matter what I pick, I get this awful thing
<Gump> #windows and #linux are dead. you guys are my last hope D:
<xtknight> Gump, you can do the command llutz said,  grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo
<linuxnja> Gump: we told you
<DocPlatypus> some of the time... now I'm taking a shot in the dark, thinking it's triggering on "arial" or "tahoma"
<tyreza> mount|grep sdb it simply return to next line xtknight
<DocPlatypus> so installing the MS core fonts (spit)
<llutz_> tyreza: are you sure you want to check /dev/sdb (the drive) and not a partition on it?
<Gump> i can't. i can't get into linux with a bootdisk guys. i'm stuck in windows right now
<Ileden> xtknight: well, now running on the onboard adapter which I hadn't even noticed... fun. :P
<Rincewind> Download CPU-Z
<xtknight> tyreza, ok so "sudo fsck /dev/sdb1" does not work? is sdb1 the right one??
<xtknight> Ileden, lol
<tyreza> llutz_: i m sure what is difference between drive and partition ?
<Rincewind> It'll tell you what your CPU is, and it works in windows :P
<xtknight> Ileden, well at least you're not running on the agp...while it was out.... count your blessings
<llutz_> tyreza: partitions would be /dev/sdbX, "sudo fdisk -l" tells you
<kubanc> anybody knows why i dont have gnome3 looks in ubuntu 11.04, but i have previous look. i installed gnome3 with command sudo apt-get install gnome-shell. the version I installed is Installed: 3.0.1-0ubuntu1~build1
<Gump> Rincewind, oh. shit. ty
<nn_9ubuntu> Hi
<nn_9ubuntu> <nn_9ubuntu> Evolution Mail receive 2 mails on Delete folder and inbox why .........?
<nn_9ubuntu> <nn_9ubuntu> can you please tell me why its happening
<DocPlatypus> and that appears to have fixed it.
<danslo> may as well go sudo fsck -A -a
<Rincewind> Dammit, this live cd still won't do anything
<Ileden> xtknight: lspci says "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]"
<szal> !language | Gump
<ubottu> Gump: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ileden> xtknight: :D
<xtknight> Ileden, looks like a lovely little integrated card. well *that*'s not the problem lol
<Gump> D:
<danslo> szal: you're not even supposed to say shit? well shit ._.
<Rincewind> "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" <- I'm guessing this means I need to have some form of hard drive in order to boot the liveCD?
<iceroot> danslo: dont troll
<xtknight> Ileden, and how well does this integrated work? let me guess, smoother than the last supercomputer you tried?
<danslo> iceroot: how is that trolling?
<DocPlatypus> danslo: it's not like we don't all have one of those "oh $%&#" moments from time to time
<iceroot> danslo: think about it
<Ileden> xtknight: lol I woudn't be too sure at this point. Maybe it's an internal social power struggle between the cards. :P
<szal> danslo: friggin' Anglo-Saxon political correctness, can't help it
<danslo> iceroot: I don't think you understand what a troll is, but whatever... off-topic long enough
<xtknight> Ileden,  lol ubuntu: civil unrest the expansion pack
<Ileden> xtknight: ha! nope, not smoother. it's ok, but not very good.
<xtknight> i was going to say something else, but probably shouldn't
<Rincewind> I guess I'll try to reboot and start over
<nnubuntu> Hi
<nnubuntu> <nn_9ubuntu> Evolution Mail receive 2 mails on Delete folder and inbox why .........?
<nnubuntu> <nn_9ubuntu> can you please tell me why its happening
<xtknight> Ileden, well anyway umm ya try #radeonhd or #radeon that's my best advice......
<tyreza> llutz_: i got 11 partition
<llutz_> tyreza: pick the one you want to check
<tyreza> but no one working
<llutz_> tyreza: not the extended one
<tyreza> give the same result
<xtknight> Ileden, OR , see if anyone has a working xorg config for hd 3650  and just copy it or some of the settings...but i dont think this will lead to much, personally, unless someone else had the exact same problem and happened to fix it with a specific option
<xtknight> Ileden, actually are we really 100% sure it's the video driver? not really
<llutz_> tyreza: "sudo umount /dev/sdb? ; sudo swapoff -a"
<nnubuntu> Hi
<nnubuntu> <nn_9ubuntu> Evolution Mail receive 2 mails on Delete folder and inbox why .........?
<nnubuntu> <nn_9ubuntu> can you please tell me why its happening
<danslo> nnubuntu: stop spamming please, if someone knows the answer he will tell you
<sunit> when I am giving nmap -sS -vv 122.176.65.178 -p22 I am getting output which can be seen in http://dpaste.de/Bcfw/
<f0rfr33> what's the question?
<bla_> hi, currently looking into a problem where my internal mirror is not included in the mirror.cfg file from the natty.tar.gz, is there any workaround for that as the natty.tar.gz file is signed.
<szal> DocPlatypus: WhatTheFont doesn't know the font
<llutz_> sunit: and what do you want to check? no sshd listening on port 22 at that host
<f0rfr33> sunit, port is closed, end of story =<
<DocPlatypus> szal: already tried it.
<DocPlatypus> szal: installing the MS core fonts fixed it though. $deity only knows why...
<sunit> llutz_: how can I open that port so that I can ssh connect
<llutz_> sunit: start sshd
 * Tekku Bons Dias Pessoal
<Rincewind> sweet, looks like the ubuntu cd might finally boot
<sunit> llutz_: command /etc/init.d/ssh start ?
<tyreza> if i do : fsck /dev/sdb1 i got this :
<tyreza> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.18
<tyreza> fsck : fsck.linux_raid_member: not found
<tsimpson> sunit: you probably need to set port forwarding on your firewall/router to allow port 22 to go to the server
<tyreza> fsck : Error 2 while executing fsck.linux_raid_member for /dev/sdb11
<tyreza> llutz_:
<FloodBot1> tyreza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gump> my processor can support amd64 after all. can i get some thoughts on amd64 vs i386? is there really any reason to choose one over the other?
<llutz_> sunit: on that host: sudo service ssh start
<llutz_> tyreza: thats a raid, has to be handled different. i don't know how, i don't use soft-raids
<linuxnja> Gump: use amd64, take advantage of your 64bit processr
<Rincewind> Well, x64 supports over 4GB of ram, and can be faster for some things, due to extra cpu registers
<Gump> i know amd64 generally utilizes ram better and can be faster, but it has compatibility problems. am i understanding this right?
<tyreza> ok
<linuxnja> Gump: I have never run into a single compatiblity problem
<Gump> sweet. thats what i wanted to hear. thanks
<xtknight> Gump, with linux 64bit is really a flawless transition for the most part unless we're talking about some extremely bizarre legacy app, even these are usually ok with a little tweaking. i think most of the world should have to do absolutely nothing to get amd64 working perfectly
<tsimpson> Gump: the only real reason is that amd64 natively supports >4GB of RAM (though i386 can too), and that when, eventually, x86 systems fade into obscurity, you won't have to install a 64bit version later
<sunit> f0rfr33: not end of story. How can I open the port ?
<Ileden> xtknight: yeah, could be something else that's the problem. Ah, if I had a clean HD I'd do a clean install to test it (performance problems aren't easy to debug from live media...)
<llutz_> sunit: is that machine behind a router? are you behind the same router? does your router have portforwarding enabled? does your router have NAT-routeback enabled?
<linuxnja> sunit: are you trying to ssh in from outside your local subnet?
<Ileden> xtknight: I'll have to try the #radeon
<DocPlatypus> tsimpson: i386 will be with us a while. at least another 5 years
<Gump> 64 bit it shall be. see you on the other side gentlemen
<xtknight> all, 64bit also permits more memory per process, keep that in mind. no long 1/3 or 2/2 userspace/kernel separation (i think linux is 2/2).
<bla_> hi, currently looking into a problem where my internal mirror is not included in the mirror.cfg file from the natty.tar.gz, is there any workaround for that as the natty.tar.gz file is signed.
<tsimpson> DocPlatypus: that's part of my point
<f0rfr33> sunit, you can't open the port lol
<tsimpson> sunit: you need to forward the port on your router or enable the port in your filrewall (if you use one)
<f0rfr33> presuming you're scanning a computer, that's not your own, it means the remote host doesn't has the port open
<f0rfr33> to open it you would require to access to it and enbale ssh
<Ileden> xtknight: even this integrated card does all window draw operations quite slow. even slower than with the other card. the window render operations seem to be a key here, hm.
<sunit> llutz: when I am trying to ssh connect in LAN there is problem.
<tsimpson> *sigh*
<xtknight> Ileden, well try a new opensuse livecd or something, or maybe fedora. they should include the latest radeonhd too and you can at least see if the same problem happens altho im pretty sure it will
<f0rfr33> sunit, you can't open a closed door, you can't even communicate through it
<vijay__> Hi
<beagleOCS>  how can I start vlc as a service, with ubuntu (latest versions), using rc.local ?
<linuxnja> sunit: if you are trying to ssh through your local subnet, make sure sshd is running and use that machine's local IP
<sunit> llutz_: when we are trying from different IP ie WAN the problem arise
<Ileden> xtknight: I mean, my netbook with xfce has no problems with window draw operations at all, and it's a good benchmark for a not-so-fancy display driver :)
<vijay__> My windows is missing from boot menu can any1 help me?
<linuxnja> sunit: if that problem only arises when trying from outside your local subnet, it means your router (if you are behind a router) is not set up properly. Forward the port
<llutz_> sunit: machine is behind a router? you enabled and configured portforwarding in the router?
<llutz_> sunit: i already told you yesterday what to check
<vijay__> My windows is missing from boot menu can any1 help me?
<nnubuntu> XTKNIGHT:Evolution Mail receive 2 mails on Delete folder and inbox why .........can you please tell me why its happening
<sunit> f0rfr33: I know that. But tell me what shall I do ?
<vijay__> My windows is missing from boot menu can any1 help me?
<vijay__> My windows is missing from boot menu can any1 help me?
<vijay__> My windows is missing from boot menu can any1 help me?
<FloodBot1> vijay__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xtknight> i wonder what happens with 1/3 kernel/userspace separation when you have 1GB of ram though. does that mean the kernel gets 250mb and user space gets 750mb? i never perfectly understood it
<vijay__> Hi
<f0rfr33> vijay__, in you're on ubuntu  run : update-grub
<Obsolate> vijay__: try sudo update-grub
<daedaluz> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sunit> tsimpson: there is no  firewall
<sunit> llutz_: machine is behind a router and port forwarding is enabled
<vijay__> wait will try
<tsimpson> sunit: then forward port 22 to the internal IP of  the server running sshd
<f0rfr33> sunit, you'll have to explain better the matter, I'm not familiar with the situation, but if you're trying to hack/epxloit/pentest or w/e you better chose another port
<llutz_> sunit: and sshd is up and running on that machine? "sudo lsof -i :22"
<vijay__> should i restart and check
<tsimpson> "sudo netstat -lnp|grep sshd" will show if sshd is running, and on what ip/port
<Ileden> xtknight: maybe I should just hit the onboard video chip with this screwdriver and see what that does :P
<xtknight> Ileden, lol
<xtknight> Ileden, oh i didnt realize #radeon was a LOT more populated than #radeonhd. well hopefully they can give you an answer
<vijay__> Ok done, should i restart and check??
<iFrenzy> hey i have a problem, every program I'm installing from the software center won't work when i try to open it i get a message that says failed to launch "whatever program it is" failed to execute child process "whatever program it is"
<iFrenzy> anyone?
<mattypants> I'm surprised Firebug isn't in Ubuntu's Software Center
<iFrenzy> anyone in here?
<mattypants> sorry, I'm new to linux
<Ileden> mattypants: i don't think firefox extensions go there
<szal> iFrenzy: wrong question
<mattypants> Ileden, ah, true
<bla_> hi, currently looking into a problem where my internal mirror is not included in the mirror.cfg file from the natty.tar.gz, is there any workaround for that as the natty.tar.gz file is signed.
<iFrenzy> what do you mean wrong question?
<mattypants> iFrenzy, he means: just ask your question and wait to see if you get an answer
<szal> iFrenzy: don't ask if anyone knows, can, or is there..  state your problem as precisely as possible & wait patiently for an answer
<xtknight> he already asked his question
<xtknight> anyways
<mattypants> xtknight, exactly
<mattypants> xtknight, the waiting part comes after that
<iFrenzy> the reason i said is anyone in here is because i asked my question and no one said a thing
<szal> iFrenzy: for how long?
<xtknight> no worries
<Ileden> iFrenzy: it's customary here to ask the question again after a while, if there's no answer
<iFrenzy> hey i have a problem, every program I'm installing from the software center won't work when i try to open it i get a message that says failed to launch "whatever program it is" failed to execute child process "whatever program it is"
<AziaBurgi> hello everyone, i'm having issues with creating system CRON jobs. can anyone point me to a tutorial?
<xtknight> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<bla_> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<AziaBurgi> thanks, xtknight
<Ileden> iFrenzy: but if nobody seems to be answering it after a few tries, there jsut isn't anyone here who'd know how or would be willing to answer it. in that case you'll just have to try again later time.
<tommy^m> hi guys, just installed ubuntu 11.4. i still have an Xorg process running. I thought 11.4 was running Wayland?
<szal> iFrenzy: tried running from a terminal?
<xtknight> dont think 11.04 uses wayland yet....
<tommy^m> xtknight: aha ok
<ShaunDreclin> Is there any way to stop my mouse from going into the dead space off my monitors? (different resolutions)
<iFrenzy> szal: let me try
<AziaBurgi> xtknight: that 2nd link returns 404
<minimec> tommy^m: wayland is still under heavy development. --> Maybe you see wayland in 12.10 ;)
<Ileden> xtknight: well this is fun... now that I reinserted the agp card I can't get any video out of this thing. :-/ *sigh* joys of computer hardware.
<xtknight> tommy^m, well an early version is in the repositories.
<tommy^m> mhm ok, thanks guys
<xtknight> AziaBurgi, sorry, dont have much experience with cron myself, just had to ask the bot
<AziaBurgi> no worries
<xtknight> !package wayland
<xtknight> ShaunDreclin, i dont think so, but if there was, i wish i knew
<something_here> hi. in order to install ubuntu i had to go into f6>nomodeset in order for my display to work. now that i have installed ubuntu, no display. can anyone lead me in the right direction to correct this problem?
<ShaunDreclin> Damn haha its really annoying when i lose my cursor off the top of my monitor
<nnubuntu> Xtkinght : have you some experience on Evolution mail ?
<iFrenzy> szal: I get this jeffrey@jeffrey-Acer:~$ Command 'billard-gl' is available in '/usr/games/billard-gl'
<iFrenzy> The command could not be located because '/usr/games' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<xtknight> ShaunDreclin, the only other thing you can do is change the virtual resolution...at least nvidia lets you. so instead of going into dead space it just scrolls..
<nnubuntu> Xtkinght : have you some experience on Evolution mail ?
<ShaunDreclin> Eh scrolling is worse for me
<xtknight> ShaunDreclin, you're not alone, unfortunately
<szal> iFrenzy: iow, put that path
<xtknight> ShaunDreclin, but eh i came across this, but only for Xrandr-compliant drivers. http://superuser.com/questions/248840/limit-video-output-to-a-section-of-a-display-and-leave-the-rest-blank
<iFrenzy> szal: iow? how would i do that?
<szal> iFrenzy: by entering what it says there
<iFrenzy> ok it started then
<iFrenzy> szal: it started then so how do i make it work when i click on the icon
<tommy^m> what do you guys think about unity?
<xtknight> i dont like it
<ShaunDreclin> xtknight hmm ill fiddle with that. Also does ubuntu come with java or do i need to install that
<iFrenzy> tommy^m: it sucks
<quick-> tommy^m:  it not good in looks but i dnt lik eit
<xtknight> ShaunDreclin, actually in hindsight it seems like he's having a different problem. no idea what the command does. but u can install java with the sun-java6-jre package i think
<Ileden> xtknight: reinstreting did the trick. I wonder what on earth was wrong there.
<xtknight> Ileden, huh?
<xtknight> reinserting?
<ShaunDreclin> Do i just type that into terminal? Totally new to linux here
<nnubuntu> Xtkinght : have you some experience on Evolution mail ?
<xtknight> ShaunDreclin, well i think searching for java in the software center should lead you there
<quick-> ShaunDreclin:  wat do u wanna do ?
<Ileden> xtknight: yeah, taking the card out and inserting it again. computer hardware is weird, i have no idea how it would be possible for me to insert the card in any way wrong to the slot, but now i have video output again.
<daedaluz> ShaunDreclin: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<xtknight> Ileden, wait, so that fixed the acceleration problem?
<daedaluz> ShaunDreclin: you can also find it in Software Center
<Ileden> xtknight: :D No!
<something_here> i was wondering if anyone could help me? in order to install ubuntu i had to go into f6>nomodeset in order for my display to work. now that i have installed ubuntu, no display. can anyone lead me in the right direction to correct this problem?
<xtknight> Ileden, what did it fix? lol im confused
<iFrenzy> szal: any ideas?
<Ileden> xtknight: hah, understandable misinterpretation.
<xtknight> or did i miss some climax of the story
<Ileden> this: xtknight: well this is fun... now that I reinserted the agp card I can't get any video out of this thing. :-/ *sigh* joys of computer hardware.
<xtknight> oh
<Ileden> :P
<xtknight> yeahh
<Lungan> Why doesn't VPN work in ubuntu 11.04? Only get error as soon as I try to connect to the VPn
<Ileden> acutally I though maybe the card might have just died on me - maybe it was dying, and messing around with it finished it off. but no, it's now running again, with the same problem. onward to the #radeon :)
<ShaunDreclin> Thanks quick- xtknight daedaluz :D
<Lungan> "VPN connectio Failed" "because the vpn service failed to start" ???
<xtknight> Ileden, death would probably be more comforting
<Ileden> xtknight: yeah, could justify buying a new one.
<cbz> what sort of vpn?
<xtknight> Ileden, although you could induce it with a screwdriver
<Ileden> xtknight: :D "whoops"
<Lungan> cbz, Anonymous surfing, but I works on other computers, and in 9.04 it did work to connet also
<iFrenzy> ok so evidently its only games from the software center that is having this problem all the other apps will start fine
<Ileden> Hi! How much trouble is it to install xfce on Ubuntu 11.04? Will it screw things up a lot, or is it a piece of cake and just another selection at bootup?
<xtknight> Ileden, apt-get   xubuntu-desktop ... i think??
<xtknight> it's not too hard
<xtknight> my mom used to use xubuntu for awhile....so......well yeah
<Ileden> xtknight: yeah, but will there be some unexpected consequences, or does ubuntu handle multiple desktop managers fine?
<tsimpson> Ileden: you choose which to use while logging in, it will be listed as an option on the login manager
<xtknight> yeah.....im pretty sure it's there....
<Kevin> Ileden,  I tried it and for some reason after restart Ubuntu/xUbuntu wouldn't load to desktop at all.
<beagleOCS> Hi. I added:  echo aaaaa > /home/ocs/foo.txt    in rc.local.  But the command is not executed after boot. why?
<xtknight> unity...classic...failsafe...whatever...XFCE
<Ileden> Hey, is there some nifty description on what Unity is about somewhere? I don't mean what it does, but WHY it does the things the way it does, what's the reasoning behind it all?
<xukun> anyone here mange to install xbmc on ubuntu 11.04?
<xtknight> i tried to find justification on unity, but good lord i couldn't
<iFrenzy> ok so here's my problem if anyone can help: Any game I install from the software center will not start i get an error about failed to execute child process, when i type "gamename &" in the terminal I get an error that says "the command could not be located becase '/usr/games' is not included in the PATH environment variable" I can get then type "/usr/games/gamename &" and the app will start, but when i click on the icon it stil
<iFrenzy> l won't open
<tsimpson> unity is there to provide a united interface on all platforms/form-factors etc
<Ileden> xtknight: :D I'm actually genuienly interested. How knows, maybe it might work better than the old type of desktop once you get used to it. but I need a bit convincing ;)
<tsimpson> Ileden: see http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<daedaluz> tsimpson: stupidest reasoning I've ever heard
<xtknight> Ileden, i tried, i really did, but switched back to classic without further rumination.  it just wasn't natural to me.  but you should check out GNOME 3, it works, although causes horrible crashes at least on the nvidia opensource driver....
<Ileden> iFrenzy: ok, you need to add /usr/games to PATH variable... I'm not quite sure what's the right way to do that though.
<Kevin> I know this is a little OT byt, Is there a free OS that will run exe.'s without VM windows?
<daedaluz> suuuure my 4-year-old phone and 24" desktop are the same, suuuuure
<xtknight> !wine | Kevin
<ubottu> Kevin: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<xtknight> the only thing unity has united is the whole world into thinking it was a bad idea
<Ileden> tsimpson: thanks, it does seem they have quite a bit of the reasoning written there too. didn't expect that.
<tsimpson> beagleOCS: did you add it before or after the "exit 0" line?
<Ileden> Kevin: yup, I've run many exe's through wine without any trouble.
<beagleOCS> tsimpson: yes
<Ileden> xtknight: :)
<p_res> Kevin: it all depends on what you're trying to install/run.
<xtknight> i admire canonical's enthusiasm.  and what better to test unity than to deploy it on every new ubuntu installation. i mean i can definitely see their logic....
<thegoodcushion> using that kind of logic we should all be running any shitty project found on sourceforge
<p_res> unity was well tested before launching upon the general community.
<xtknight> well compiz was also put in right after the C++ transition. and caused....interesting problems like unclickable parts of the screen
<tsimpson> discuss unity pros/cons in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<thegoodcushion> what do you mean by the C++ transition?
<tsimpson> thegoodcushion: move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<manitou_> is there any libusb developer?
<xtknight> manitou_, i've worked with it only a little bit
<Kevin> p_res I was thinking it might be a viable alternative if someones Os breaks.  I could be like hey, you could run Ubuntu and still run blah blah blah games or whatever.  Or itunes (thats messed up wine to run a mac program)
<janhaj> Hello.. does anybody have computer / laptop with Intel HD Graphics 3000?
<manitou_> xtknight, come to private channel
<tsimpson> Kevin: itunes is not "a mac program", it's developed by apple but is a windows app. and probably not working in wine as itunes expects to have raw access to the USB device
<gaelfx> apologies for ot, but #dd-wrt is dead, does anyone know a router that can run DD-WRT and get 300Mbps wireless signals?
<Kevin> tsimpson, knit picking a little?
<llutz_> gaelfx: new buffalos can
<tsimpson> Kevin: no, it really is a windows application, not a mac app. you can't run mac apps with wine
<sveinse> In an upstart config, why would one use the "pid" stanza? It seems upstart is capable of tracking the service's PID without referring to a pid file
<tsimpson> sveinse: #upstart would be a better place to ask that
<lillem4n> I feel so stupid! How do I set corner hover to show desktop in Ubuntu classic 11.04, compizConfig?
<Deddly> I was using my computer and the screen became garbled, whereby the computer crashed. I was forced to hard-reset. Within a few minutes, the same thing happened again. It happened a third time and now the screen is also garbled right from the BIOS, refuses to boot at all now. Does anyone know what is wrong?
<r0fs3ck5> Deddly: what kind of graphics card are you using?
<Deddly> r0fs3ck5: The computer is a Dell XPS m2010...I do not know what graphics card is used
<ChessTeach> in ubuntu is there anyway to print to a uninstalled printer without installing it?
<r0fs3ck5> Deddly: If you are saying that your graphics are garbled whilst in your BIOS boot screen, then it may be a hardware issue and I suggest talking to Dell's support people.
<p_res> ChessTeach: wtf. why?
<Deddly> r0fs3ck5: Well that would be a good idea but apparently Dell no longer support this machine... :/
<sveinse> I'm having problems with a custom init script (and I think it belongs to #ubuntu):
<ChessTeach> p_res: i am writing a program that wishes to print to a network printer, and I would prefer not to write any code that checks to see if the specific printer is installed
<p_res> i don't even think it's technically possible is it?
<r0fs3ck5> Deddly: :/ You could try wiggling the monitor on it's hinges.  That model is an odd one.  Half laptop, half desktop.
<ChessTeach> p_res: i really am just looking for options to the problem
<sveinse> "initctl status vsbuilder"  returns  "vsbuilder start/running, process 1035"  while  "service vsbuilder" returns
<sveinse> "vsbuilder: unrecognized service". Isn't this a bug?
<ChessTeach> p_res: sure it is possible, not sure if it is supported
<p_res> i mean how can you print to a printer that doesn't exist.
<r0fs3ck5> ChessTeach: What model printer do you have.
<skataria> can any one tell me ...how to add multiple ip on the network
<r0fs3ck5> ?
<Coffe> Hello, working on restricting access by ssh , to LDAP, and i have a pam_filter, and added it.  but dont seems like its caring about it
<MethedMan> i am working with firemath and am trying to get a formatted output into an openoffice document.  any takers?
<ChessTeach> r0fs3ck5: there are alot of printers, not sure of the model of any of them
<skataria> ip's are from different gateway
<r0fs3ck5> ChessTeach: Do any of them have USB flashdrive support?
<ChessTeach> r0fs3ck5: probably
<ChessTeach> r0fs3ck5: but some will not
<r0fs3ck5> ChessTeach: Then you may be able to save your document to a flash drive and print them using sneakernet.
<ChessTeach> r0fs3ck5: naw that won't work... this code is for automatic printing
<ChessTeach> r0fs3ck5: it is best just to write the code to check to see if it is installed i think
<p_res> i'm confused. is it an actual saved file you're printing?
<r0fs3ck5> ChessTeach: Is it a matter of you not having linux drivers for a specific printer?
<ChessTeach> r0fs3ck5: we probably have them on the machine, just we haven't set up the printer yet
<ChessTeach> r0fs3ck5: this of course is just a possible situation that will probably happen
<ShaunDreclin> Whats the linux equivilant of a .bat file?
<r0fs3ck5> ShaunDreclin: a .sh file
<ShaunDreclin> Danke
<Ileden> ShaunDreclin: shell script, often .sh, but could be any extension. needs to have "execute" rights, which you can give with "chmod u+x file.sh"
<Ileden> ShaunDreclin: though unlike windows bat, to run it (or anything in linux) you need to prefix that with the current dir. e.g. "./myscript.sh"
<ShaunDreclin> Trying to set it up so i can run it by double clicking, is that doable?
<r0fs3ck5> ChessTeach: If you do have the drivers, you may be able to print over the network.  You probably would need to provide more information about what you are trying to do and with what hardware.
<ChessTeach> r0fs3ck5: yes thats what I was thinking
<ActionParsnip> ShaunDreclin: make a launcher to run the script
<ShaunDreclin> How would i do that~
<Deddly> r0fs3ck5: Yeah I tried that, thanks for the suggestion though. I've even opened it up, tried it with the battery, without the battery and popped the memory out and back in again
<ActionParsnip> ShaunDreclin: right click desktop -> new launcher. Fill in the boxes
<Coffe> is there a way of logging / check logging of pam ? so i can figure out why my pam filter failes ?
<ShaunDreclin> Doh, thanks!
<Samo502> I'm having a "Label Empty" issue when dragging icons into the unity dock
<ActionParsnip> Coffe: possibly in /var/log
<Samo502> well actually
<Samo502> scratch that
<Samo502> i'm having an issue with the terminal appearing in the unity dock
<ShaunDreclin> I can use ~/Folder instead of /home/shaun/Folder right?
<sunit> llutz_ : you can see result of sudo lsof -i:22 in http://dpaste.de/OVX4/
<Samo502> if i have a terminal open unity doesn't acknowledge it
<ActionParsnip> ShaunDreclin: I'd use the full path, just to be safe
<Samo502> maybe i'll update real quick and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> ShaunDreclin: You can keep your desktop cleaner by moving the script to /usr/bin  and then poinht the launcher to that
<sunit> llutz: see the url http://dpaste.de/OVX4/
<nuobus> Hi
<nuobus> I'd like to know how to install debian in ubuntu?
<beagleOCS>  have to add 777 rule to udev /dev/video0 . which is the file to edit/modify ?
<iceroot> nuobus: vm
<nuobus> virtual machine?
<iceroot> nuobus: correct
<nuobus> iceroot, but what if I want to install it over ubuntu?
<ShaunDreclin> How can i show hidden files?
<iceroot> nuobus: remove ubuntu and install debian
<nuobus> iceroot, how :-)?
<nuobus> I have no dvd rom
<iceroot> nuobus: #debian  just insert the debian cd format the drives and install
<iceroot> nuobus: ask in #debian how to install from usb
<ActionParsnip> ShaunDreclin: CTRL+H
<nuobus> iceroot, okay, thanks dude
<ActionParsnip> beagleOCS: add it in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0 line
<sunit> llutz: have you seen the url ?
<ShaunDreclin> Thanks actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> ShaunDreclin: np man
<Coffe> anyone know, have added a pam_filter. but it seems like my login dont care about it. i use ldap for users and groupds
<sunit> tsimpson: result of sudo netstat -lnp|grep sshd is given in url http://dpaste.de/BXUM/
<MethedMan> how do you insert mathml in an openoffice document to get a formula to properly display
<theadmin> MethedMan: Insert -> Object -> OLE Object -> from file. Should work out
<MethedMan> theadmin: that is not working.  is there a plug-in that i am missing?
<theadmin> MethedMan: Not sure, maybe the difference is that I'm running LibreOffice
<kubanc> how do i change my default session from unity to gnome?
<theadmin> kubanc: On the login screen, choose "Classic Ubuntu" or something similar.
<MethedMan> can i get libreoffice on 10.04
<theadmin> MethedMan: Probably, let me search the repos
<theadmin> MethedMan: Seems it's only there for Natty
<MethedMan> yeah
<kubanc> theadmin, yes, but every time I restart PC, the login windows appears with default as unity
<theadmin> MethedMan: However, you can download the .deb packages from their site, unpack them, and then run "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" in the folder where they are.
<MethedMan> theadmin: any reason why openoffice is not default with Natty
<dshimer1> MethedMan: I moved up to LibreOffice using the source and software tools in UbuntuTweak. It worked flawlessly
<kubanc> theadmin, i found the settings in the login screen menu...
<theadmin> MethedMan: Well, probably -- I myself find LibreOffice a lot better.
<theadmin> MethedMan: Better format support generally
<theadmin> kubanc: Well, unless something was changed, it should set the default according to the last used session, so I dunno
<MethedMan> dshimer1: does ubuntu-tweak solve the flash-plugin issues that eat up cpu
<izinucs> MethedMan: there's a question about OOo being dropped by Oracle at some point
<theadmin> Time to check for upgrades... xD
<samkan1> Hi
<samkan1> I am new to Ubuntu !
<MethedMan> izinucs: i never understood what oracle would gain by acquiring openoffice other than to usher its demise
<Drake|> samkan1:  ok :p
<theadmin> samkan1: Well, if you need any help, ask away
<kubanc> theadmin, i don't won't to use unity, so i installed gnome 3, and now I set it as default GUI session
<samkan1> i havr 6 yrs of experience in RHEL :)
<dshimer1> MethedMan: does that flash-plugin problem you mention have something to do with LibreOffice, I'm not familiar with it, it's nothing I've experienced
<theadmin> samkan1: Then you're probably new to APT, though, our package management tools ;)
<samkan1> package compling, shell scripting, perl script
<samkan1> yes theadmin
<theadmin> samkan1: Read "man aptitude" and "man apt-get"
<samkan1> because i use package compile from source
<theadmin> samkan1: Compiling from source when it's in the repos => bad
<MethedMan> dshimer1: there is a flash binary that runs in the background called npviewer.bin
<samkan1> but that gives the deeper understanding about the package
<samkan1> gcc, makefile...etc..
<MethedMan> dshimer1: it eats up cpu even when not in use
<theadmin> samkan1: You probably should use Slackware, then :P
<dshimer1> MethedMan: I can check when on my home pc, just know I upgraded to LO and everything runs great. The whole family uses it constantly and we're seeing much better compatibility with other formats.
<MethedMan> dshimer1: thanks for the tips.  in regards to the flash issue, i just noticed a reference to a flash drive on the ubuntu-tweak website.  thought i would ask.  anyway, good day to you sir.
<staminna> hey guys, one question about apache2, why is it protected as root:root ? I can't copy, read or edit anything withough sudo.
<Obsolate> security issue
<Obsolate> and it should stay as that
<airtonix> yeah because noone ever wants to write to /var/www
<airtonix> -_-
<theadmin> Well, you could create a group, say, "httpd" and chown :httpd /var/www
<theadmin> And add proper users there
<Obsolate> u dont need to write to /var/www
<airtonix> there is already a www-data user and group
<samkan1> yaa theadmin
<airtonix> Obsolate: yes... you do.
<Obsolate> no u dont
<airtonix> orly? prove it
<Obsolate> just point u virtual server to any folder u want
<Obsolate> i have mine i home
<staminna> Obsolate: I see, though Isn't apache the www-data user? Or should I join the root group with my username instead?
<airtonix> why would i run a virtualhost out of ~/user lawl
<airtonix> staminna: neither.
<Obsolate> what?
<airtonix> staminna: create a specific group per virtualhosts public_html and add users to that group, then chown the virtual_hosts public_html with that specific group
<samkan1> OK, so how can i make sure that disk has written data correctly
<airtonix> staminna: but you should be asking about this in #httpd
<samkan1> is there any mechanism to find out
<theadmin> samkan1: md5sum
<samkan1> i want to make sure at disk IO operation
<samkan1> if i commit any data to disk, do i get any response, that the data has written correctly
<samkan1> because sometimes data written to disk, but at the time of read, i got media error, can't read data from disk
<Obsolate> rly dont know check apache logs
<gaelfx> samkan1: it's possible to have written properly but still have read errors, it could be a bad sata cable or bad sata port
<patr|ck_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqxENMKaeCU
<patr|ck_> sorry for the spam earlier
<gaelfx> samkan1: I had a problem like that recently where it turns out my sata ports on my mobo were bad, I ended up buying an HDD dock and now everything works
<patr|ck_> about time i realize how to do IRC affairs right :D
<samkan1> no everything is ok, but it happens some times
<patr|ck_> ok
<gaelfx> samkan1: can you check the SMART status of your drive?
<samkan1> just checked, it passed
<samkan1> gaelfs, you got my point?
<theadmin> samkan1: Hint: type a few letters of the name and hit Tab. For instance, type "thead<tab>", try it out
<gaelfx> samkan1: I mean can you look into the details of SMART status, it should tell you how many read/write errors there are outstanding on your drive
<samkan1> yes, ATA error count 2, now what?
<gaelfx> samkan1: how about pending sector count?
<theadmin> Hm, how do you check those smart statuses?
<gaelfx> theadmin: I usually just use Disk Utility
<slikts> how do I disable the alt+shift+arrows Expose hotkeys?
<gaelfx> theadmin: but I'm sure there are some simple CLI commands for it as well
<theadmin> gaelfx: Yeah, that's what I'm wondering, the gnome-disk-tool thing or what it was is no fun to install just for that
<slikts> I can't find the alt+shift+arrows hotkeys neither in the gnome keyboard shortcuts panel or in compiz settings
<slikts> and I can't google it
<ActionParsnip> slikts: in ccsm
<samkan1> there is no pending sector count !
<theadmin> slikts: You'll probably need something like CompizConfig
<gaelfx> samkan1: as in it's zero or it's unavailable?
<slikts> theadmin: I can't find it in compiz config
<samkan1> i use smartctl utility to check smart status
<theadmin> slikts: Well ask ActionParsnip, (s)he seems to know better
<samkan1> yes it is unavailable !
<ThinkT510> !ccsm | slikts
<ubottu> slikts: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ActionParsnip> slikts: well you mentioned Expose, is it in the expose plugin? You can try disabling it to see if it still works
<samkan1> is there any better utility than this?
<gaelfx> theadmin: I installed smartmontools in Windows to check my netbook, I think they have a linux version as well
<slikts> ThinkT510: I said I have it, thanks
<ThinkT510> slikts: sorry
<slikts> ActionParsnip: there is no such shortcut in the plugin, that's why I'm asking
<theadmin> gaelfx: Yeah, I just did "yaourt -S smartmontools" as well
<slikts> the alt+shift+arrow keys are interfering with an important function in netbeans
<gaelfx> samkan1: well, that seems a little strange. This is a sata drive or...?
<slikts> it's very frustrating that I can't disable a global hotkey
<samkan1> data drive
<samkan1> sorry sata drive
<slikts> and I never use the expose function anyway
<robin0800> new unity configuration tool http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/confity-lets-you-configure-unity-easily/
<gaelfx> samkan1: well, you said the error only occurs now and then? is there anything common among the occurences, like a running process or the like?
<samkan1> gaelfx: no it occur random
<mattwj2002> well I guess there will never be ubuntu 11.10! :(
<slikts> expo is not even enabled, so I don't know what kind of effect is the alt+shift+arrow
<mattwj2002> the world is suppose end on May 21st :P
<slikts> ubuntu also freezes and crashes often since 11.04
<gaelfx> samkan1: you might consider using the sensors applet to monitor your HDD's temperature, if it can find the sensor, it's possible that the temp is the thing causing a read error
<Guest92240> hello
<Guest92240> how r u
<darkwood> i removed auth.log how to restore again logging of auth.log ?
<_joey> how do I install pdf plugin for chromium?
<gaelfx> samkan1: although that might not catch the sensor, so you might find a different tool for monitoring HDD temp
<samkan1> gaelfs: hmm, let me chec
<theadmin> Guest92240: This is a support channel, for general chat please head off elsewhere.
<darkwood> or, how to enable auth.log when file deleted?
<Guest92240> i have a question to the support channel
<theadmin> Guest92240: Well, do ask it then
<slikts> does anyone know how to disable the default Alt+Shift+Arrows hotkey for compiz?
<MonkeyDust> !ask| Guest92240
<ubottu> Guest92240: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<samkan1> gaelfs: ok, so temp. might be the problem?
<ThinkT510> slikts: is it in the rotate cube plugin?
<quiescens> slikts: how do you know it is compiz? what is it doing when you press it?
<Guest92240> Hello everybody, I have some questions about skype on ubuntu: 1. May someone hack my skype account finding my nick name till i Block the 'hacker'? 2. May someone send me a link like spyware, malware or rootkit when I am using web browser mozilla firefox or reqonc, konquerer web browser? 3. May my OS Linux Ubuntu 11.04 be compromised? Let me explain the following situation: One day I have been in my skype account and someone from
<Guest92240> india wanted to add him and I blocked him. after a while an user from Bulgaria with nickname jeronimo2890. I blocked him too. After blocking him he stole my skype account indiana.jones7964 - this is my nickname. I am from Bulgaria too. This incident happened when I was on Ubuntu 10.10. I am on Ubuntu since January 2010. I think he knows my IP and Mac Address. I would like to tell me how to protect my mac address.
<gaelfx> samkan1: it's definitely possible, I've had more than a couple hard drives overheat on me and stop reading/writing
<slikts> quiescens: it shows something like expose
<theadmin> Guest92240: Skype is insecure ever since Microsoft'd bought it. However, Ubuntu and Linux in general are not compromised to malware attacks.
<slikts> quiescens: Alt+Shift+Arrows triggers a useless Alt+Tab like screen
<samkan1> gaelfx: Ohh, ok so monitor the temp.
<gaelfx> samkan1: yeah, just to see if that's the common thing that's causing read errors
<_joey> it'd be nice if you suckers could answer my question
<theadmin> _joey: Watch your language.
<dusf> i am trying to report a bug on launchpad but i am not sure what project to choose? the problem relates to nvidia drivers and jockey?
<MonkeyDust> idd
<samkan1> gaelfx: if it the temp, then can u please suggest me the possible solution
<gaelfx> samkan1: of course, it's also possible that it's a firmware issue (you should look on the manufacturer's website), or it's also possible it's just random :P
<theadmin> _joey: If someone'd know, someone'd answer.
<theadmin> dusf: Choose jockey
<_joey> theadmin: I was polite then
<gaelfx> samkan1: well, the only thing I can think of would be to get an extra fan on it
<mithran> _joey, join #chromium
<gaelfx> samkan1: or if possible, move it to a cooler (but not damp) place
<samkan1> gaelfx: but what if it is embedded system and running in field
<quiescens> slikts: i don't know what it is that is using alt-shift-(something) for you, but if you know it is compiz, you can jump into ccsm, and then try to assign alt-shift-(left) or whatever to something, and it will warn you about what else is using it
<gaelfx> samkan1: then my best suggestion is fengshui
<samkan1> gaelfx: hahaha :),
<gaelfx> or if possible, you could try to reposition the drive so more surface area is exposed to air
<samkan1> gaelfx: seriously i want the solution to overcome the problem
<gaelfx> samkan1: oh, I believe it, but it's not exactly the easiest thing to prevent overheating without reworking the hardware in a system
<dusf> theadmin: jockey's not listed on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+filebug
<theadmin> dusf: Huh. Okay, sorry, I'm not certain.
<dusf> theadmin: seems i was at the wrong part of the site, thanks for your help
<Guest92240> so, the qiestion is: why is there a skype for linux?
<samkan1> gaelfx: ok
<theadmin> Guest92240: Because they wanted to make it.
<cousin_mario> hello
<mykal> hi all. have a lubuntu install, looking to run a 3g modem, not sure which yet. whats the best package to add to have best chance of success no matter what my mate decides to buy (her laptop). i can config it im sure, just need to knwo the drivers might make it
<theadmin> Guest92240: Don't like it -- don't use it
<Guest92240> the skype engineers from luxembourg?
<theadmin> mykal: usb-modeswitch and madwimax.
<Kuwanger> I have an odd problem.  About 50% of the time when I boot, my mouse cursor is corrupt and various pixmaps on the screen are corrupt as well (although a lot oddly aren't).  Meanwhile, a screen grab looks much more corrupt than the real screen does.  The only major difference I've noticed is that the kernel module load order is different. :/
<cousin_mario> how can I persuade grub2 to scan other linux installation partitions to be added to the menu?
<slikts> quiescens: thanks, good idea, turned out it was the Scale plugin
<theadmin> cousin_mario: sudo update-grub
<gaelfx> samkan1: have you looked in the logs to see if there's more information available about the read errors you're getting?
<cousin_mario> theadmin: it's not working
<theadmin> cousin_mario: Heh, if it were GRUB 1, I'd explain how to manually handle it
<mykal> theadmin, thanks mate
<ThinkT510> cousin_mario: what linux installs are you trying to detect?
<cousin_mario> theadmin: I could handle it myself if it was grub1:)
<samkan1> gaelfx: ok, will do that, if require further help, will join IRC !:)
<cousin_mario> theadmin: opensuse
<notyourname> how do i find out what version i'm running
<gaelfx> samkan1: ok, good luck!
<MonkeyDust> notyourname: lsb_relase a
<MonkeyDust> notyourname: lsb_relase -a
<ThinkT510> cousin_mario: do you know which partition it is?
<MonkeyDust> notyourname: lsb_release -a
<cousin_mario> ThinkT510: of course
<samkan1> gaelfx: Thanks for the information !
<notyourname> thanks
<gaelfx> samkan1: no prob
<mykal> theadmin, will that provide some sort of gui for admin?
<ThinkT510> cousin_mario: excellent, then you can add it manually under /etc/grub.d/
<cousin_mario> ThinkT510: I'm not sure how.
<Kuwanger> Could someone do me a favor and list their agpgart line from lsmod?
<theadmin> mykal: Nah, you have to add rules to /etc/udev/rules.d/
<theadmin> mykal: Then NetworkManager will detect them
<cousin_mario> Kuwanger: is it still used in these pci-express days?
<ThinkT510> cousin_mario: i'll walk you through it
<cousin_mario> ThinkT510: thanks
<Kuwanger> cousin_mario: No idea.  But I assume some people still have agp cards.
<mykal> theadmin, ok, so you mean if i add those rules, then i can setup through network manager?
<theadmin> mykal: Correct
<mykal> theadmin, thanks, any reading you can point me to for rules.d config
<ThinkT510> cousin_mario: you'll need to edit the file as sudo: so do the following: sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<BajK> is there a pdf editing software for (k)ubuntu? i just need to change some minor things no big layout things or pictures
<theadmin> mykal: Depends only on the modem model
<mykal> theadmin, so i assume, plug it in, lsusb, then add some rule to have it detected as network iface
<darkwood> where is location of syslog i need to restart?
<theadmin> mykal: Nah, what you have to do is to add a rule for usb_modeswitch to destroy the built-in CD drive/mass storage, if any
<ThinkT510> cousin_mario: then add this to the end of the file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610024/
<ThinkT510> cousin_mario: edit it accordingly
<theadmin> mykal: Then go to the "Mobile Broadband" tab in networkmanager and have fun there
<mykal> theadmin, of course, makes sense, to get round truinstall and additional SD slot issues. makes sense, thanks mate
<ThinkT510> cousin_mario: after doing that run sudo update-grub (or grub-update, i never remember which way round it is)
<cousin_mario> ThinkT510: doesn't the chainloader work only when there is another bootloader installed?
<theadmin> mykal: No problem.
<cousin_mario> ThinkT510: in other words, won't I also have to install grub1 in the opensuse partition?
<ThinkT510> cousin_mario: there likely will be in your root partition
<ThinkT510> cousin_mario: try it and see if it works
<nuobus> Sorry guys this is offtopic.
<nuobus> But is there anyone of you who know something about android?
<cousin_mario> ThinkT510: ok, thanks
<Kuwanger> Well, from a quick google search, it appears the load order is supposed to be "agpgart ... [ttm,]drm[,*_agp]".  For some reason, the drm and *_agp modules were swapped on a boot with corruption.  I wonder if that's the problem. :/
<ThinkT510> cousin_mario: no worries :)
<mithran> when are they planning to root wildfire froyo?
<gaelfx> nuobus: did you try #android?
<theadmin> nuobus:
<theadmin> [15:06] [theadmin(+i)] [2:freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt #ubuntu-unregged 5:10)]
<theadmin> [#ubuntu]
<theadmin> Oops
<FloodBot1> theadmin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> FloodBot1: sorry
<theadmin> nuobus: http://tinyurl.com/yzvk594
<cousin_mario> bbl
<_joey> enough is enough. I am migrating to google's web browser
<mithran> theadmin, how did you do that? the search google thing :)
<nuobus> gaelfx, yes I did can't find such a thing.
<theadmin> mithran: See lmgtfy.com
<gaelfx> nuobus: type: /join #android
<nuobus> gaelfx, I did mate.
<gaelfx> nuobus: I'm currently there along with 460 of my closest most wonderful friends ;)
<nuobus> cannot join channel
<nuobus> gaelfx, maybe it's the registry?
<mithran> theadmin, ver neat
<gaelfx> what's the botline to check for netsplits?
<nuobus> gaelfx, I'm not registered. Don't know how to.
<mithran> Very*
<theadmin> nuobus: /msg nickserv register
<gaelfx> nuobus: I wasn't aware you had to be registered to join #android
<mithran> gaelfx, you have to, but they dont answer wildfire questioins
<mithran> :(
<gaelfx> wildfire?
<nuobus> theadmin, is that exactly what I have to type? Or do I have to change the nickserv with the name of server?
<nuobus> Come on I'm new to this.
<ThinkT510> !register | noubus
<ubottu> noubus: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Kuwanger> nuobus: nickserv is it
<mithran> HTC Wildfire, i got the phone with 2.2 and now i cant root it
<theadmin> nuobus: Type just that.
<theadmin> nuobus: The rest is intitive, it'll give you instructions
<gaelfx> mithran: oh, they don't answer questions about rooting there, did you try #android-root?
<nuobus> theadmin, thanks
<mithran> nuobus, "/msg nickserv help"
<mithran> gaelfx, going there now
<nuhm> good god there are a lot of people here
<Zharf> hi, is there newer than a year old package of libboost for ubuntu? ;)
<nuobus> Thank you all.
<nuobus> Have registered myself now.
<gaelfx> np
<ThinkT510> !info libboost | Zharf
<gaelfx> Zharf: what version of Ubuntu are you using now?
<ubottu> Zharf: Package libboost does not exist in natty
<mykal> anyone know the source to add so i can get skype for lubuntu. tried the ubuntu and debian packages from the skype site but neither open synaptic
<Zharf> gaelfx, whatever that latest thingie was
<ThinkT510> !find libboost
<ubottu> Found: libboost-date-time1.42-dev, libboost-date-time1.42.0, libboost-dbg, libboost-dev, libboost-doc, libboost-filesystem1.42-dev, libboost-filesystem1.42.0, libboost-graph1.42-dev, libboost-graph1.42.0, libboost-iostreams-dev (and 49 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libboost&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<Zharf> natty I guess?
<mykal> spose i could try from command line
<gaelfx> Zharf: search "natty ppa libboost", if that turns up nothing, then you probably have to download and install it manually
<theadmin> !find boost
<ubottu> Found: libboost-date-time1.42-dev, libboost-date-time1.42.0, libboost-dbg, libboost-dev, libboost-doc, libboost-filesystem1.42-dev, libboost-filesystem1.42.0, libboost-graph1.42-dev, libboost-graph1.42.0, libboost-iostreams-dev (and 50 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=boost&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<Zharf> 1.42 is from february last year...
<gaelfx> Zharf: do you know there to be a more recent version?
<Zharf> there's been 5 releases since, 1.46.0 was released february this year and 1.46.1 was released in march
<rocketk> join /#osmocom
<Zharf> http://www.boost.org/users/history/
<gaelfx> Zharf: well, it looks like there's no PPA for it, so you'll have to find a .deb for the latest version or build it from source
<Zharf> figures
<Zharf> thanks though
<gaelfx> Zharf: good luck, and if it really irks you, you could start up a PPA for it
<revilodraw> hey y'all, i'm transferring about 15gig of music from my laptop to my microsd card which is in the sd card slot in my laptop (in one of those converter things).. anyway the data is transferring at like  1mb/s, does that seem very slow to you?
<Zharf> gaelfx, what's a PPA
<ThinkT510> !ppa | Zharf
<ubottu> Zharf: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<naquad> hi
<Zharf> aha
<Zharf> not really that interested, I'll just keep developing on debian and let the users whine if they're interested enough
<naquad> i've downloaded ubuntu 11.04 32bit distro from ubuntu.com, created a partition on my usb drive (type fat32) and dd'ed image there. when i'm trying to boot system stalls, all i see is black screen. any ideas what am i doing wrong?
<gaelfx> just a though
<gaelfx> naquad: dd is not the ideal method for doing that, try unetbootin
<naquad> gaelfx, i don't have it
<naquad> and i can't get it
<naquad> i don't have ubuntu on my main box
<ThinkT510> naquad: dd'ing the image will overwrite any partitions you made
<quick-> naquad: use startup disk creator to make the device bootable .
<gaelfx> naquad: it's available for windows as well
<naquad> thichlinux, dd if=... of=/dev/sdc1 it won't
<naquad> ThinkT510, ^^ that was to you
<theadmin> naquad: dd if=... of=/dev/sdc is the right way.
<theadmin> naquad: It will not boot otheriwse.
<naquad> theadmin, this way it doesn't boot at all
<Ileden> I just installed xubuntu-desktop to my Ubuntu, can someone tell what the difference is between "XFCE session" and "Xubuntu session" startup options?
<theadmin> naquad: However, I'm not sure Ubuntu's images are dd-compatible. Read the instructions on ubuntu.com for creating a USB stick
<theadmin> Ileden: None, it's just buggy
<Ileden> theadmin: So the same option shows as double? Ok, thanks!
<gaelfx> naquad: you can use unetbootin in windows, it's not just for linux
<naquad> gaelfx, i don't have windows
<ThinkT510> naquad: dd is an exact copy, if you are dd'ing an ext partition (example) then it won't just copy the contents to an existing filesystem, it will overwrite it
<naquad> theadmin, it contains instructions only for win/mac/ubuntu, no instructions for non-ubuntu distros
<naquad> ThinkT510, i know what is dd, but that knowledge doesn't help much in my case
<naquad> are there any premade usb stick images with ubuntu?
<theadmin> naquad: You should just use unetbootin. It's not ubuntu-only. Works on any Windows/Linux+GTK
<gaelfx> I'm guessing he's not using GTK
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<gaelfx> headless server?
<quick-> BluesKaj:  fine :)
<naquad> theadmin, arch linux doesn't have that thing in repos
<theadmin> naquad: You're an arch user too?
<gaelfx> naquad: what package system do you use?
<naquad> theadmin, yup. found unetbootin in aur
<theadmin> naquad: Yeah, it is in AUR
<ThinkT510> naquad: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=21989
<naquad> ThinkT510, packer rules :) packer -S unetbootin :)
<theadmin> naquad: http://archlinux.fr/yaourt-en
<theadmin> naquad: And fsck other Pacman/AUR frontends :D
<ThinkT510> i'm glad i'm not the only arch user in here
<naquad> theadmin, i've tried yaourt, didn't like it and got used to packer
<rcmaehl> Help! I'm running ubuntu 11.04 on an intel atom 1.6ghz with intel 945GME intergrated graphics and I can't play HD videos on anything but KDE's dragon player. Is there something special about dragon player than I could transfer to like vlc or something?
<theadmin> ThinkT510: I always go here when bored, even though I haven't used ubuntu for a long time
<Dr_Willis> naquad:  the pendrivelinux site has some tools/scripts for doing iso -> usb that work in most disrtos.
<Dr_Willis> rcmaehl:  run vlc from a terminal. try to play video. look for error messages.
<rcmaehl> Dr_Willis: other players play the HD videos but they lag very very bad and get like 2fps
<rcmaehl> Dr_Willis: dragon player gets around 57fps
<Dr_Willis> You said they dident play. :)
<rcmaehl> Dr_Willis: 2fps is basically not playing
<Dr_Willis> try the differnt 'video output' options for the players would be step 1 i guess.
<rcmaehl> Dr_Willis: number of reference frames exceeds max (probably corrupt input), discarding one
<ubuntu_> hello
<Maro__> Would anyone be able to help me with a really weird problem with networking on Ubuntu server 10.04.2? Server has worked fine for like a year...and suddenly the network just died. Figured it must be the NIC cos nothing worked at all (no tcpdump traffic), put in a new NIC and still no tcpdump traffic... I cannot figure out wtf is wrong...
<rcmaehl> Dr_Willis: I get that ALOT
<ubuntu_> anyone can hear me?
<gaelfx> rcmaehl: what other players have you tried?
<naquad> Dr_Willis, seems unetbootin helped
<ThinkT510> ubuntu_: yes, need help?
<Ileden> ubuntu_: yes, just ask your question.
<Dr_Willis> rcmaehl:  could be some flakey encodeing or a bad file. No idea why dragon wouldent have the same issue
<Dr_Willis> naquad:  i tend to not use unetbootin these days. I perfer the tools at the Pendrivelinux web site
<BluesKaj> rcmaehl, install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<ubuntu_> Is this chatting for any subject?
<gaelfx> ubuntu_: just ubuntu help and such
<ubuntu_> ah ha
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, read the title
<ThinkT510> ubuntu_: this is for support, if you want to just chat: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu_> sorry guys i will just be quiet
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DirtyDawg> ubuntu_: #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chat, here is for support
<cousin_mario> bbl
<gaelfx> :-?
<rcmaehl_> back ><
<rcmaehl_> netbook crashed
<gaelfx> rcmaehl_: what players have you actually tried?
<natalie> have got skype isntalled, but it seems to be missing a dependency on lubuntu. libQtDBus.so.4    does not seem to exist in repo
<rcmaehl_> gaelfx: gnome player, totem, vlc, dragon, and a few others, I basically tried every video player in the repos
<rcmaehl_> gaelfx: the default repos
<gaelfx> rcmaehl_: did you try smplayer?
<rcmaehl_> gaelfx: yes
<Dr_Willis> rcmaehl_:  vlc and mplayer have several differnt 'video out' options you could try.
<Dr_Willis> could be its not using hardware rendering or somting for some odd reason
<gaelfx> rcmaehl_: I'd have to agree with Dr_Willis on this, you should try some different video output methods
<Dr_Willis> for vlc and mplayer  - used tobe - you HAD to set the video out setting, then exit/restart the player for the setting to take. Or use the cli options
<gaelfx> I personally feel it's easier to change in SMplayer, but if you're more used to VLC, it shouldn't be too difficult, though I believe you have to actually restart the video for the changes in settings to take effect
<mykal> herp derp
<notyourname> kiba dock. how to install it
<natalie> is vlc and skype not in the lubuntu repos
<natalie> ??
<ThinkT510> natalie: vlc should be
<ThinkT510> !skype | natalie
<ubottu> natalie: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<natalie> ThinkT510, but no skype
<D34X> how do I log in?
<ThinkT510> !info vlc | natalie
<ubottu> natalie: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.9-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1374 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<theadmin> D34X: wut?
<natalie> ThinkT510, is Ekiga compatibile with skype?
<theadmin> natalie: No.
<ThinkT510> natalie: haven't tried it sorry
<theadmin> natalie: Nothing but skype supports the skype protocol yet.
<gaelfx> natalie: nothing is compatible with skype, they use a proprietary codec and API for their software
<matthias_> hi, I have a laptop (thinkpad t60) here and the build in speakers and only the headphone jack is working. the speakers keep mute when I pull out my headphone plug
<natalie> theadmin, tanks
<gaelfx> sorry about the redundancy
<matthias_> i'm using pulseaudio
<gaelfx> matthias_: I feel your pain
<gaelfx> oops, didn't see your first post
<theadmin> matthias_: Switch to ALSA. Have fun. Though, again, GNOME and Unity refuse to work without Pulse, AFAIK.
<matthias_> theadmin: shall I just uninstall pulseaudio?
<gaelfx> matthias_: I believe there are some posts on the forums about the problem you're experiencing, have you checked there yet?
<Dr_Willis> matthias_:  i see that sort of question asked ALL the time. the forums proberly have a dozen threads on it. and thers askubuntu.com
<natalie> hmm, looks like skype just isnt in the lubuntu repos.
<Dr_Willis> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> Its not in the normal ubuntu repos either. :)
<gaelfx> she's asking about Lubuntu
<theadmin> natalie: Yes, it's not. You need to get it from skype.com
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu uses the same repos as ubuntu.
<gaelfx> nm
<gaelfx> natalie: have you ever used a PPA before?
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<prashant_123456> can anyone tell me why my network manager dont detect eth0 ???????
<natalie> theadmin, yeah, tried that, when you click the file in gui, seems like nothing happens, but it shows up under internet menu and wont run. run skype from command line and it says it is dependant on some libQtBus file
<theadmin> natalie: You do need qt to run it
<natalie> gaelfx, maybe, not familiar with the name, but from the literature its a package source right?
<gaelfx> natalie: yeah, sort of, you might want to look for a Skype PPA and add that instead
<flux_> asd
<natalie> theadmin, i tried sudo apt-get install "missing fie"  not available either
<hmuller_> how do I report a kernel bug? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs is a little vague
<Dr_Willis> !find libqtbus
<theadmin> natalie: Apt-get doesn't install files, only packages.
<roselush> hello ,guys !
<gaelfx> natalie: that way, in 50 years when they update Skype for linux again, you won't have to download and install it again
<ubottu> Package/file libqtbus does not exist in natty
<matthias_> theadmin: fixed the problem, thanks for your help :)
<natalie> theadmin, true, sorry, wrong term
<gaelfx> !find qt
<ubottu> Found: appmenu-qt, ibus-qt4, libavahi-qt3-1, libavahi-qt3-dev, libavahi-qt4-1, libavahi-qt4-dev, libdbusmenu-qt-dev, libdbusmenu-qt-doc, libdbusmenu-qt2, libibus-qt-dev (and 342 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qt&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<prgrn> how is hardening handled? nm-applet isnt hardened but most binaries (natty) seem to be and theres no rules override...
<natalie> gaelfx, google for ppa skype ubuntu brings me http://www.ehow.com/how_5665129_install-skype-ubuntu.html but it doesnt feel right
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<gaelfx> natalie: PPA's should only come from launchpad.net
<natalie> Dr_Willis, will not work on lubuntu, tried it allready
<ThinkT510> natalie: try and convice your friends who use skype to switch
<Dr_Willis> natalie:  it will if you install the right extra packages.
<Dr_Willis> natalie:  you couldinstall 'kubuntu-desktop' and it proberly would.. but that would download a few 100mb of stuff :)
<Dr_Willis> if you can find a skype deb you coulduse 'gdebi skype-whatever.deb' and it should pull in the needed dependencies also
<asmalik> How to install wireless drivers in ubuntu 10.10? LAN working fine.
<natalie> Dr_Willis, which extras, and this machine is antique, just want audio skype. if i aks her to switch, all her friends have to switch, not really a possibility
<gaelfx> natalie: alternatively, you could try imo messenger, it's web-based, but I don't know if it does video
<gaelfx> natalie: (you can use your skype for chatting there, no calls though, afaik)
<Dr_Willis> natalie:  if it wants some qt libs thats what it needs.. You mentned libqtbus. Ive no idewa what package contains that.
<Dr_Willis> depending on your hard drive space. You could just start installing some qt apps and see if any pull the stuff in skype needs.
<gaelfx> natalie: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/34
<Dr_Willis> its also possible that skype is wanting a differnt version.
<soyo> Is the package php5-mysql just the connection module? I have php5 and mysql installed but they are not talking yet.
<natalie> Dr_Willis, the pkg is libQtDbus.so.4
<soyo> I have not yet installed php5-mysql
<Dr_Willis> natalie:  no..thats the libaray name
<gaelfx> natalie: wait, nevermind, that's old
<ikonia> soyo: you need mysql server, mysql client, and php5 you then need to configure them
<jrib> !info php5-mysql | soyo
<ubottu> soyo: php5-mysql (source: php5): MySQL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.2 (natty), package size 64 kB, installed size 244 kB
<Dr_Willis> !find libQtDbus.so
<ubottu> Package/file libQtDbus.so does not exist in natty
<soyo> ikonia: Yeah I guess the client might help too ;)
<gaelfx> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/306576
<kasia12> #mircryption
<gaelfx> dang, that one actually has the old one too
<gaelfx> natalie: did you try opening the skype.deb with dpkg?
<natalie> this is what happens with the skype download http://pastebin.ca/2064536
<kisplit> hmm, I just did 'tar -xvfz archive.tar.gz' and it failed but 'tar xvfz archive.tar.gz' worked. What's the '-' do that's different?
<ribot> hey is there a php channel on this network?
<JoshuaL> ##php
<ribot> ##php Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<mykal> Natalie is sexy. Herp derp.
<jrib> kisplit: what does "failed" mean exactly
<jrib> mykal: let's try to stay on topic
<jrib> !register | ribot
<ubottu> ribot: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<natalie> just saw my error with adding install as well. thats stoopid
<ribot> my nick is registered
<danslo> kisplit: I suppose that depends on your version of tar :) but on ubuntu it should work regardless... what exactly do you mean with failed :)
<gaelfx> natalie: seems like the medibuntu method on the ehow site is the best way to go
<jrib> ribot: you need to identify then
<ceb_2> hi i want to redirect all outgoing connections on port 80 to 127.0.0.1 but it doesn't work: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 127.0.0.1
<natalie> gaelfx, thanks, will try now
<kisplit> jrib & danslo: tar: z: cannot open: No such file or directory
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu and use its default mail program Evolution. Where can I set the default domain that's appended when I omit a recipient's domain part?
<danslo> kisplit: you sure there are no spaces between those options?
<kisplit> danslo: yup
<danslo> thats.. weird :)
<danslo> works for me
<ceb_2> anyone??
<kisplit> weird
<kisplit> GNU tar 1.25
<danslo> same...
<kisplit> the archive I'm using is xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz
<kisplit> who could I report the bug to?
<danslo> daniel@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ tar xzf cadomotus.tgz
<danslo> daniel@ubuntu:~/Downloads$
<neogarfield_> Hello all... i'm running Ubuntu Natty on my desktop, and i need some help with a wireless adapter...
<danslo> v option removed for brevity
<danslo> works fine 0_0
<jrib> danslo: now try without "f" last :)
<kisplit> yup :p
<kisplit> tar -xvfz fails while tar xvfz success
<danslo> fxz works :p
<Dr_Willis> tar dosent use a - like that any more i belive.
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<kisplit> It can be either
<jrib> danslo: but kisplit is trying with the '-'
<kisplit> the point is, tar man page says '-' or no '-' works
<danslo> oh yeah, thats weird
<danslo> lol
<kisplit> but in this particular case it doesn't :p
<Dr_Willis> I recall tehre being some posix (?) agreement that the - is not needed in some cases.
<nickbotbla> Hi, all!
<prashant_123456> can some one tell me the right way to configure dsl connection via network manager gui ??
<neogarfield_> anyone here willing to help out with a wireless adapter issue (tp-link wn321g) on 11.04? Went through the forums, not helping a lot...
<alphaex> hi
<theadmin> prashant_123456: What kind of DSL? pppoe?
<Pici> kisplit: It works here regardless of whether I use a - in front of my options or not.
<prashant_123456> theadmin, yep
<prashant_123456> theadmin, pppoe
<danslo> Pici: not if you use the exact same order of options :P thats the weird thing
<jrib> Pici: you did "-xvfz"?
<Pici> kisplit: Also, you may want to keep in mind that we don't support xampp installs here, we prefer that you use the LAMP stack that is in the repos.
<kisplit> Pici: Are you sure you're using the exact switch '-xvfz'?
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Use pppoe-setup, networkmanager is broken there
<kisplit> Pici: Because most other '-xxxx' work
<nickbotbla> Hi, all!
<nickbotbla> Hi, all!
<neogarfield_> the network is shown, and the password is asked for, but it keeps on connecting, not getting connected...
<danslo> kisplit: also yeah what Pici said... just install apache2, apache2-mod-php5, mysql-server (and optionally: php5-mysql, php5-gd, php5-curl, php5-mcrypt) :)
<nickbotbla> Hi, all!
<gaelfx> neogarfield_: is that a usb adapter?
<neogarfield_> @gaelfx yes
<nickbotbla> Hi, all!
<prashant_123456> theadmin, when i connect using pppoeconf everywebpage loads very great but when i use network manage to connect the internet some webpages dont display like mail.yahoo.co.in ????
<Pici> kisplit: The manpage states the following: -f, --file ARCHIVE, so f needs to be the last argument.
<nickbotbla> Hi, all!
<nickbotbla> Hi, all!
<nickbotbla> Hi, all!
<theadmin> prashant_123456: As I said, networkmanager's DSL is BROKEN. Don't use that.
<jrib> nickbotbla: hello hello hello
<prashant_123456> theadmin, when i use pppoeconf sometimes i dont get connected to internet dont know why
<kisplit> Pici: I know, but why does xvfz work and -xvfz does not? haha it's a bug
<D34X> Nick is a bot
<D34X> boot it
<natalie> ahh technology and being a novice. have no idea what i did, but somehow skype is just magically working out of nowhere. popped up on the screen in the middle of me trying to 'fix' it
<Pici> kisplit: Thats a bit odd.
<kisplit> danslo: this isn't production. purely for my own local dev
<nickbotbla> Hi, all!
<prashant_123456> theadmin,  when i connect using pppoeconf everywebpage loads very great but when i use network manage to connect the internet some webpages dont display like mail.yahoo.co.in ????
<natalie> fml
<gaelfx> neogarfield_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/problem-getting-tl-wn321g-usb-working-on-ubuntu-726567/
<danslo> kisplit: yes, I use the same packages locally :)
<DirtyDawg> guys when i enable metacitys compositing feature so i can run docky, any videos i play i cant see them, they load and the sound works but just a black screen, any ideas?
<theadmin> prashant_123456: I replied already. NetworkManager's PPPOE capability is broken.
<thegoodcushion> How do I switch 10.04 to type-in-Japanese mode?
<kisplit> danslo: I just like lampp since I can remove everything with rm -f when we move everything to production :p
<Pici> marten__: We do not permit unauthorized bots in this channel, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<neogarfield_> @gaelfx than you, i'll check it out and get back...
<theadmin> thegoodcushion: Find the "IBus Input Method" in Preferences.
<Pici> kisplit: I'd file a bug over that.
<gaelfx> neogarfield_: kk, g/l
<prashant_123456> theadmin, but when i get connected to pppoeconf the command line way like pon dsl-provider sometimes i dont get connected ????
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Probably a provider problem
<mr_grey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNY9mTHgFA&feature=related
<danslo> kisplit: you dont need a local dev environment when you move to production? what kind of company are you working for , lol
<gaelfx> natalie: fml?
<prashant_123456> theadmin, but when i connect via network manager internet is good
<prashant_123456> theadmin, no problem but have some problem with some websites only
<jrib> mr_grey: please don't do that
<thegoodcushion> theadmin: I got ibus thingy installed, but how do I tell it I want to type in Japanese?
<kisplit> Pici: Not sure how/where :p
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Okay, that's odd. I have a router which does the connection for me so I dunno
<mr_grey> sorry jrib love spreading the gospal of computer key slingin music
<prashant_123456> theadmin, thanks
<Pici> kisplit: ubuntu-bug tar
<gaelfx> thegoodcushion: there should be ibus preferences in System->Administration or System->Preferences
<kisplit> danslo: This is the thing, our remote dev server is currently in the middle of being changed
<gaelfx> thegoodcushion: you ought to be able to select IME there
<kisplit> danslo: so temporarily I'm testing on my same machine
<mr_grey> That is how mr_grey gets down
<natalie> gaelfx, um, i assume youcan gogle what it means, and its nsfw. but i just mean after thinking i was learning something, it just worked, and sucked the lesson right out of it
<kisplit> Pici: thanks
<soyo> So php.ini shows mysql options in it, but I still do not get the php section in phpinfo()
<soyo> ;
<jrib> mr_grey: that's ok, but keep in mind this channel is only for ubuntu support.  For other things, like musical likes and dislikes, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mr_grey> u gotta admit that is pretty brutal tho
<gaelfx> natalie: haha, ok, I got it, my leetspeak is off today. At least it works, right?
<danslo> kisplit: well over here we don't have a remote dev environment (well we do, but nobody makes use of it).... local development > prelive (testing) > staging > production :)
<mr_grey> You're right jrib
<thegoodcushion> gaelfx: it seems a bit awkward
<kisplit> danslo: pretty much how we have it. I'm not usually doing web dev though. mobile dev interacts with the server so I need it atm :p
<natalie> gaelfx, thank god for that, and thanks for your help. this girl made it a prerequsite and im trying to impress her
<xelister> how to make ubuntu not run any X session by default on login
<gaelfx> thegoodcushion: what seems a bit awkward?
<gaelfx> natalie: hey, no problem, I totally understand your situation
<jrib> xelister: add "text" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and run "update-grub"
<thegoodcushion> gaelfx: I want to be able to select 'type in hiragana phonetically' and then 'English' back and forth
<gaelfx> as long as more people are using Linux, I don't care how it works, just as long as it does
<x1sc0> x1sc0, out !
<gaelfx> thegoodcushion: then you need to change the hotkeys for switching languages, that should also be in the preferences
<thegoodcushion> damn it one day these operating systems will be voice-operated
<gaelfx> thegoodcushion: I usually use ctl+space for toggling IMEs
<rjg_> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu in a VM (Virtual Box on top of Snow Leopard). I need to access a virtual console, but the usual ALT-CRTL-F1 combo isn't doing the trick (while every other key remains within Ubuntu when I'm using the VM, all the F keys inexplicably continue to effect OSX only.) Is there any way to change the key combos and or access the virtual combo through some other route>
<jrib> rjg_: there is a way but I don't remember how (maybe in the menus?).  Try #vbox if no one here knows
<gaelfx> rjg_: sounds like a good question for virtualbox :D
<natalie> having been a reglar in the fedorap chatrooms for alot of years. i have to say, the support here is a million times better. thanks all, and nite
<gaelfx> #virtualbox even :P
<script> does libre office keep a log of the actions made to a document?
<natalie> oh, one more thing
<natalie> !transmission
<natalie> ! transmission
<natalie> hmm
<ThinkT510> !info transmission-gtk | natalie
<ubottu> natalie: transmission-gtk (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (GTK interface). In component main, is optional. Version 2.13-0ubuntu8 (natty), package size 294 kB, installed size 732 kB
<xelister> jrib: and in text mode, how to have PLAIN GOOD OLD 80x25 console, how to stop ubuntu from trying to use radeon gfx with this KMS or anything?
<xelister> or any VGA mode
<jrib> xelister: don't know
<natalie> ThinkT510, ah, i see now, k, nite
<szal> script: LO itself surely not, but you could scrutinize the document in question to find out if it contains a log or history or similar
<neogarfield> gaelfx: hey... still here?
<DirtyDawg> guys when i enable metacitys compositing feature so i can run docky, any videos i play i cant see them, they load and the sound works but just a black screen, any ideas?
<D34X> Hello, I have an IBM 701C that I am trying to put linux, ubuntu specifically but any will do, on to but I don't have a CD drive.  I do, however, have a floppy available but I am unsure if I could even fit ubuntu onto a floppy.  I have a card-bus port, 1 usb port, a phone line plug and a card-bus type plug for the HDD.  Does anyone here know how I would get ubuntu or any linux onto it?
<ThinkT510> !floppy | D34X
<ubottu> D34X: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<script> where do I locate the backup folder of LO?
<ThinkT510> D34X: sorry, wrong factoid
<tdn> After installing 11.04, my wifi does not work. It is very flaky. How do I fix this?
<neogarfield_> gaelfx: hey, need more help...
<theadmin> D34X: USB sticks
<tdn> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Shucky> hi all
<neogarfield_> gaelfx: my usb wireless adapter device is rt2070, not the one listed in that article
<Shucky> i have problem with one of my website, i have error 500 (In only one site) I've look the log but now i don't know where i can found other error about the problem
<Morten_> Hello, how do i check why my system freezes? -- It only happens when a use an external storage element (tried 3 different kinds, crashed with 2 of them). The system locks up and the caps-lock LED flashes. Any ideas?
<hmuller_> D34X: Instructions for LIVEUSB are here:
<iceroot> Morten_: less /var/log/syslog  is a good start
<hmuller_> D34X: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<iceroot> Morten_: blinking caps-lock led normaly means "kernel-panic"
<Shucky> any idea?
<Morten_> iceroot, :( that sounds serious..
<iceroot> Shucky: less /var/log/apache2/error.log
<tdn> Morten_, usually hardware problems or drivers.
<alphaex> hi
<Shucky> iceroot this file show me lot of error but no error about this site
<Morten_> tdn, okay..
<theadmin> Morten_: You need to be some sort of a maniac to crash Linux with an external storage though o.O
<Dr_Willis> Morten_:  its not trying toboot from the disks is it? its crashing on bootup?
<Morten_> theadmin, maniac? :)
<Dr_Willis> kernel/grub could be missconfigured soits trying to find / or somthing on the wrong hard drive if some are plugged in
<Morten_> Dr_Willis, it crashes randomly. sometimes it works fine for hours before it crashes, sometimes it doesn't crash at all.
<tdn> since I installed 11.04 on my lenovo s10 netbook, my wifi is very flaky. I have installed the restricte STA driver, however, it does not work very well. It works for a while then net stops working. In 10.10 I used the other restricted driver BCM-something. It worked well. How do I get that now?
<Morten_> Dr_Willis, the external drive isn't plugged in during boot.
<Dr_Willis> Morten_:  that sounds like a possible hard drive starting to fail. I had similer things happen last week whent he HD with my / onit was going bad.
<s3r3n1t7> Morten_, the dmesg from the crash might contain very useful information. Could you supply that?
<Morten_> Dr_Willis, the external?
<Morten_> s3r3n1t7, how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> Morten_: monitor dmesg output and the /var/log/* stuff
<tdn> since I installed 11.04 on my lenovo s10 netbook, my wifi is very flaky. I have installed the restricte STA driver, however, it does not work very well. It works for a while then net stops working. In 10.10 I used the other restricted driver: bcm43 or b43 or something. My NIC is: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY.   How do I fix this?
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, i'm looking for the log of the last boot which crashed ... i forgot it's name, do you remember it? /var/log/ .... with a .1 at the end
<script> how do I configure LO to, every time I save a document, i creates a backup of it?
<Dr_Willis> script:  LO ?
<Shucky> iceroot i use mod_itk for all my website
<script> dr_willis, libre office
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: LibreOffice
<prashant_tech> suffering from a problem when i connect internet using network manager internet got connected but some webpages dont load correctly but the internet is ok but when i connect using pppoeconf internet got connected all websites open correctly but sometimes i dont get connect to internet in pppoeconf i m using ubuntu 11.04 any solutions
<Dr_Willis> No idea.I dont use it. checkits settings/help
<Morten_> s3r3n1t7, the one called dmesg.0 ?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: It's a fork of OpenOffice, so if you know how to do it with that, it could help
<Morten_> seems to be the one from my previous crash (when I look at the time)
<s3r3n1t7> Morten_, that could be the one, i'm not sure on the name. Could you pastebin it?
<Morten_> sure, 2 sec
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  nope. dont use OO either.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Vim then? :D
<Dr_Willis> I imagine they got some F1/Help/search feature in their docs. :)
<script> A very needed document for me, LO one, was saved yesterday, when I tried to access it 15 mns ago, a window popped up asking for configuration and format preferences, but it seems ALL my text is gone, is there anything I can do to get my document?
<Dr_Willis> vi has a :backup option/variable
<script> what is vi?
<Dr_Willis> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1ubuntu7 (natty), package size 833 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<script> dr-willis, what is VI?
<Morten_> s3r3n1t7: http://pastebin.com/cjAedXsf
<Dr_Willis> script:  the ultimate text editor.
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, apologies for jumping in on your conv with Morten_
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Geany is a good text editor also. Ported to windows as well. :)
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Vim is available on Windows too
<s3r3n1t7> Morten_, is there a .1 as well? It seems to be cut off
<llutz> script: options - load/save - general - Always create a backup copy
<s3r3n1t7> Morten_, also it looks like your drive could use some checking, it's going bad from the looks of it. Check from line 835 to 1023
<slack-m> Good morning! What a beautiful day!!! <3
<crakdmirror> slack-m: #defocus is for general social chat
<Morten_> s3r3n1t7, the one with .1 is even older, from april.
<Morten_> s3r3n1t7, Ahh, i see - I will check into that. Is there a way to check the drives, which is provided with ubuntu?
<b0ot> does ubuntu have any way to do one to many udp port forwarding?
<script> llutz, thansk, I just lost a hugely important document to me, got to save part of it from a backup, where will it store the backups from now on? same hidden folder?
<ronr_> I'm on ubuntu server 11.04, and I want to add new environment variables to my user. how do I go about it?
<script> are there many issues with libre office and 11-04? bugs I mean
<llutz> script: no clue, i hardly use LO
<theadmin> ronr_: edit ~/.bashrc, add some lines like this: export VAR=value
<s3r3n1t7> Morten_, fsck is the one that comes to mind
<script> llutz, any other doc processor you would recommend?
<UnitySuxBalls> Can anyone point me to a website which teaches me how to change my Unity to Gnome.. I followed one website and changed to Gnome 3, but UI crashed big time.. So I am currently stuck with Unity
<llutz> script: vim
<Morten_> s3r3n1t7, ok, I will try to use that. Thanks :)
<script> is vim in software sources?
<Dr_Willis> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1ubuntu7 (natty), package size 833 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<DirtyDawg> UnitySuxBalls: you can use Gnome classic at the login screen, menu at the bottom
<Dr_Willis> script:  yes. and so is 'gvim'
<llutz> script: might not be what you're really looking for
<script> dr_willis, what is gvim?
<llutz> script: vim with a gui
<soyo> EUREKA! I restarted apache2 and myscript was successful. Well successfully had an expected error. Progress :D
<Dr_Willis> script:  notice the bot info command -->  !info vim
<snikker> modprobe asus-laptop
<soyo> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in natty
<soyo> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.1): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.54-1ubuntu4 (natty), package size 6 kB, installed size 92 kB
<UnitySuxBalls> DirtyDawg: I want Gnome to be thru-out the entire system
<snikker> when i run "sudo modprobe asus-laptop" i've got this error: FATAL: Error inserting asus_laptop (/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/asus-laptop.ko): No such device
<szal> !classic | UnitySuxBalls
<dhruvasagar> Hey, I want to create a n second video which has just one frame which comes from an image. How could I do it ?
<ubottu> UnitySuxBalls: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<D34X> anyone here used an IBM 701C?  Not for a poll but I need help with getting stuff on it.  PM me if you have.
<ronr_> theadmin: thanks. same things goes for PATH?
<Dr_Willis> !path
<theadmin> ronr_: To append something to your PATH, do this: export PATH=$PATH:mylolfolder:myotherlolfolder
<BluesKaj> D34X, what stuff ?
<Z30> i cant connect to any VPN server when im already connect with another one to internet!
<Z30> help me
<ronr_> theadmin: also in the .bashrc file, right?
<theadmin> ronr_: Yup, the best place for such things :D
<ronr_> theadmin: thanks for the quick response ;)
<quick-> anyone know ho to install audio condec in xvidcap ???
<theadmin> ronr_: After this you need to run ". ~/.bashrc"
<theadmin> ronr_: Or log out and back in
<ronr_> okay, will do. foolishly I just did export to the new variables, then I remembered they'll probably be gone once I logout/login ;)
<Z30> i cant connect to VPN server when i use VPN to access to internet! HELP ME
<prashant_tech> how to update network manager
<theadmin> ronr_: Obviously, if you aren't using bash then it's your other shell-rc file
<Dr_Willis> prashant_tech:  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade   will update everything.
<Dr_Willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<s3r3n1t7> Z30, can you be more specific? How are you trying to access it? Can you access the internet? Does your VPN work?
<BluesKaj> prashant_tech, there's no update if you're on 11.04 , and used apt to update lately
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, ok
<janisozaur> I have a program that uses OpenGL, it uses autotools to find if -lGL is supported. it is not, because there is no libGL.a in my system. I'd like to build it with ogl support - do I have to install libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev (pure software rasterizer) and later on point the program to GL.so provided by my gpu driver? or somehow trick the autotools to use only -lGLU (that compiles fine)?
<BluesKaj> prashant_tech, what's your issue with NM?
<ph88> so what's the coolest game for ubuntu ?
<Z30> yes i connect to internet with VPN and i need to connect to another VPN server !
<Dr_Willis> ph88:  pysol
<thegoodcushion> ph88: SuperTux
<ThinkT510> !poll | ph88
<ubottu> ph88: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<janisozaur> !best | ph88
<theadmin> ph88: install Telnet, play some muds.
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj,  suffering from a problem when i connect internet using network manager internet got connected but some webpages dont load correctly but the internet is ok but when i connect using pppoeconf internet got connected all websites open correctly but sometimes i dont get connect to internet in pppoeconf i m using ubuntu 11.04 any solutions
<Dr_Willis> I think its called pysol-ng now :)
<Z30> this server correct and im sure about it
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, any solutions
<BluesKaj> prashant_tech, etherenet ?
<Z30> when im connect to VPN connection another VPN are disable
<prashant_tech> bluek, yes
<bael56> ### Hello, I am trying to toogle between left and right- channel while doing playback.... How is this is done by using console??? dmix???
<s3r3n1t7> Z30, that's correct, because you can only be connected to 1 VPN, else it's no longer a secure connection.
<Z30> i need to do that! how i can do that?
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, solution
<theadmin> Z30: You can't, that's it
<BluesKaj> prashant_tech, open a terminal , sudo ifconfig eth0 up then run sudo dhclient eth0
<ronr_> theadmin: worked like a charm. thanks for the pointers.
<theadmin> BluesKaj: He's on a PPPoE
<BluesKaj> oops
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, i m using static ip address
<Z30> can i install any program that i can connect to VPN?
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, no response when sudo dhclient eth0
<BluesKaj> prashant_tech, did you configure /etc/network /interfaces file for staic IP
<BluesKaj> err static
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, i will post the interfaces
<s3r3n1t7> Z30, you can create VPN's manually (see !vpn) and it _might_ be possible to create multiple VPN's that way. However, NM only supports 1 active VPN at a time.
<prashant_tech> auto lo
<prashant_tech> iface lo inet loopback
<bael56> ### Hello, I am trying to toogle between left and right- channel while doing playback.... How is this is done by using console??? dmix???
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, auto lo
<Z30> thanks
<prashant_tech> iface lo inet loopback
<s3r3n1t7> prashant_tech, please paste using the !pastebin, not in this channel.
<prashant_tech> s3r3n1t7, ok
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, ??
<b0ot> Is there a way to use netfilter's iptables in ubuntu so that I could just listen on a selected port and then send all of that traffic out multiple ports?
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, dont want to use pon dsl-provider
<Davy420> hello all
<BluesKaj> prashant_tech,  why are you using PPPoE , is it required by your workplace or did someone suggest it ?
<Dr_Willis> b0ot:  you could write your own iptables rules I think
<COBOL2121> If Christians are flying about in the air, what if the US air defences mistake them for incoming missiles?
<COBOL2121> Would be embarresing to shoot down Jesus
<s3r3n1t7> b0ot, as you can see from the following site, you can redirect packages using this method. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-port-redirection-with-iptables/
<b0ot> Dr_Willis, any idea on where I might start on learning how to do to that
<prashant_tech> bluenemo, i think my provider only support pppoe
<Pici> COBOL2121: This is the Ubuntu support channel, you're in the wrong place.
<COBOL2121> oh
<b0ot> thanks s3r3n1t7
<Dr_Willis> b0ot:  iptables tutorials.
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, any solution ??
<Pici> b0ot: Theres also #iptables :)
<Leman_Russ> hey there
<SpaceSheep> hello,I have a  problem with the fan seem doesn't work.I use ubuntu 11.04 and dell inspiron 15R.I feel like my laptop temp is higher than when I use windows 7 before.Is there any way to fix this?
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, r u there
<Leman_Russ> Anyone having any luck getting an ipod to work with RhythmBox?
<b0ot> it says #iptables is invite only what does that mean
<creative_> Witam jest ktoś ?
<BluesKaj> prashant_tech, pastebin your PPPoE script
<arand> b0ot: You may need to register..
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, how to do that please tell me
<s3r3n1t7> b0ot, it redirects to #Netfilter. Are you currently registered? If not, that might be useful.
<ThinkT510> !register | b0ot
<ubottu> b0ot: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, pppoe script ??
<gaelfx> is there a way to check the smart status of an HDD attached via usb?
<b0ot> oh... yeah i'm already in #netfilter
<gaelfx> er...attached=connected
<b0ot> didn't know it redirected
<quick-> how to check the audio device which i have?
<gaelfx> quick-: you mean the audio device you're using or the audio devices you have available?
<BluesKaj> prashant_tech, run, sudo pppoeconf eth0
<theadmin> quick-: lspci|grep -i audio && lspci|grep -i sound
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, i using networkmanage to connect to internet not pppoeconf
<sebastia1> Hi, where can I report a bug without registering to launchpad?
<Pici> sebastia1: You can;t.
<TheCompWiz> anyone know a way to do a similar task to "sysprep" on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> prashant_tech, admin told me you were using pppoe  to connect ..it's a script for getting dsl connection with out network manager afaik
<theadmin> TheCompWiz: I don't think Ubiquity, the installer of Ubuntu, has automation of any sort :/
<BluesKaj> especially if you're using a static IP , prashant_tech
<sebastia1> too bad, k cu.
<TheCompWiz> theadmin: you can do automated installs... but I have a running "image" of what I want... and I want to remove things like the hostname & let it auto-set it & such to make a distributable image.
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, but when  i connect using pppoeconf sometimes it dont get connect so thats why i m using network manager
<lamiska> anybody know how to install newest mono (2.10) into lucid? i tried to look for some ppa but didnt find any
<theadmin> TheCompWiz: You'll probably want remastersys, who knows
<BluesKaj> network manager isn't needed if you setup /etc/network/interfaces  with static IP , prashant_tech
<new_kid1> Hi ............I just installed Balsa email client .........It has sound notification feature ...... but I want to use my own custom wav file ....How do I do that?
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, so u mean that if i use pppoeconf i have to use /etc/network/interfaces with static ip
<BluesKaj> theadmin, toldme you're using a ststic IP ,. is this correct, prashant_tech ?
<Vustom> I installed CoverGloobus 1.7 on Ubuntu 11.4 using the .deb, and when I launch CoverGloobus theres a GNOME windows around it; instead of it being transparent, how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> err static
<theadmin> BluesKaj: He said it himself
<theadmin> BluesKaj: I only said he's on PPPOE
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, yes because i have 192.168.1.1 ip on my router
<rumpe1> Vustom, compiz active?
<Vustom> I have Compiz installed for Unity; yeah.
<theadmin> prashant_tech: Can't you configure the router to auto-connect to the PPPoE?
<prashant_tech> theadmin, yep
<Vustom> CompizConfig Manager
<Vustom> Settings Manager*
<prashant_tech> theadmin, but i want it connected manually like pon dsl-provider
<quick-> how do i find the name of the audio device ? i am in 11.04
<theadmin> prashant_tech: *shrug* Okay, that's your problem then
<bael56> ### Hello, I am trying to toogle between left and right- channel while doing playback.... How is this is done by using console??? dmix???
<prashant_tech> theadmin, yes please
<theadmin> quick-: As I said, run this: lspci | grep -i audio && lspci | grep -i sound
<__yhvh__> all my music is on my second hard drive so I can't play music until it's mounted, can this happen automatically?
<snikker> sudo modprobe -v asus-laptop
<snikker> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/asus-laptop.ko
<snikker> FATAL: Error inserting asus_laptop (/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/asus-laptop.ko): No such device
<theadmin> __yhvh__: Most desktops do automatic mounts for you
<quick-> theadmin: not that the file in dev direcotry
<snikker> any help?
<quick-> theadmin: not that the file in dev direcotry  like u have dsp and etc
<prashant_tech> theadmin, what to do now
<puck_cent> I am running 11.04 which was upgraded from 10.10. The machine I am on uses an Intel Graphics Card. Everytime I plug in a second monitor the screen loses its mind and I only get it back if I unplug the monitor
<quick-> snikker: wats the issue ?
<theadmin> quick-: I know, still run that, it'll tell you the model.
<puck_cent> Has anyone had any luck getting dual monitors to work
<theadmin> prashant_tech: No idea
<__yhvh__> theadmin: what? this is ubuntu, natty to be specific
<ChrisGagnon> bael56: The B or = key adjusts the balance of volumes on left and right channels when you use alsamixer
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, any solution
<Vustom> ??
<ThinkT510> !xrandr | puck_cent
<ubottu> puck_cent: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<quick-> i know that it's 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Vustom> rumpel ?
<theadmin> __yhvh__: Okay, yes, then it does automounting for you
<quick-> theadmin:  i know that it's 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<puck_cent> Thanks. I will check it out
<BluesKaj> prashant_tech, that's just your router IP , what's your pc's IP , do ifconfig , you pc IP will be the one beside, inet addr
<__yhvh__> theadmin: well this magic is not happening on my machine
<theadmin> !fstab | __yhvh__
<ubottu> __yhvh__: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<new_kid1> Hi ............I just installed Balsa email client .........It has sound notification feature ...... but I want to use my own custom wav file ....How do I do that?
<quick-> theadmin:  i know that it's 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<__yhvh__> theadmin: thanks
<quick-> theadmin:  i know that it's 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)   . i want to know the file name to use in in xvidcap , i have to give the path
<fumanchu182> Are there alternatives to banshee or ryhtymbox, I miss songbird.
<theadmin> quick-: Ah. Most likely it'd be /dev/dsp, but tbh - dunno\
<nickbotbla> Hi, all!
<b0ot> What would be the easiest way to have a website interface to allow anyone on my network to do VoD of all my videos on my ubuntu laptop, and them to be able to select a few video streams from my laptop through some sort of a web interface
<Mac_Weber> how to use aptitutde to install python-pynotify-0.9.2 on ubuntu 10.04?
<rumpe1> b0ot, easiest way would be a simple ftp-server (i guess)
<quick-> fumanchu182:  download songbird from http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/SongBird-Download-18926.html
<b0ot> rumpe1, what about the most feature filled way
<quick-> fumanchu182:  download songbird from http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/SongBird-Download-18926.html and manually install it
<quick-> theadmin: thanks for help :)
<fumanchu182> quick-, hehe, just pulled down the svn for nightinggale and am building it now
<Chaosfreund> Hi, all!
<Chaosfreund> Hi, all!
<spot_> hi!  does anyone know what Unity calls that feature where the windows get maximized to the left or right when you drag a window against the side of the screen?
<quick-> fumanchu182:  wats the best sccording to you , use that
<theadmin> Somebody ban nobody@dslb-094-218-176-149.pools.arcor-ip.net, he's flooding the channel with bots
<theadmin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Pici> theadmin: looking into it
 * spot_ is not a bot :)
<kostodo> Hi guys, a little lost with Ubuntu. Running the latest version, and would like to install an SSH server. How would I do that?
<compdoc> the software manager
<iceroot> kostodo: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ThinkT510> !ssh | kostodo
<ubottu> kostodo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Abiotic> anyone knows how to install windows 7 to external HDD? I'm getting error that you can't install win to usb device
<iceroot> Abiotic: ##windows
<ThinkT510> Abiotic: this is ubuntu support
<kostodo> iceroot: and theres no way to do that through the gui?
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, http://imagebin.org/154036
<szal> !sshd | kostodo
<ronr_> theadmin: hi again, say, if I edit the /etc/environment file instead, those changes will affect all users?
<ubottu> kostodo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<iceroot> kostodo: sure
<theadmin> ronr_: Not sure what that file is *blush*
<iceroot> kostodo: install the package "openssh-server"
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, there is screenshot
<theadmin> ronr_: But /etc/bash.bashrc will interest you too.
<iceroot> kostodo: but because of its hard to descripe steps for a gui (and i dont use a gui for that) i cant help you with that
<kostodo> iceroot: yeah i tried that but its not showing up in my list when i try search it in ubuntu software center
<b0ot> How would I go about creating a  website interface to allow anyone on my network to do VoD of all my videos on my ubuntu laptop, and them to be able to select a few video streams from my laptop through some sort of a web interface?
<quick-> fumanchu182: from where u downloading nightangel ? share the link
<ronr_> theadmin: I thought you're the admin ;)
<Blackadder> hi anyone in here familiar with cron
<iceroot> Blackadder: just ask the real question
<Pici> Blackadder: Sure, whats the question?
<theadmin> Blackadder: I'm listening
<iceroot> kostodo: just use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<fumanchu182> svn co https://ngale.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ngale ngale
<fumanchu182> you have to build it
<theadmin> Gosh, SVN :/ Everyone should switch to git!
<Blackadder> the question is I have nan application under root which keeps disconnecting every 15 minutes & requires ./start1
 * theadmin is being crazy, sorry
<Blackadder> so how may I create a cron so I do not have to do that manually
<iceroot> Blackadder: */15 * * * * root /path/to/script/script.sh
<kostodo> iceroot: so how do i discover the names for the packages if i cant search them?
<kostodo> i will have to come back here for each thing i want to install
<theadmin> kostodo: You can, apt-cache search lol
<kostodo> like next is LAMP
<iceroot> kostodo: apt-cache search string  will give you the package names
<iceroot> kostodo: lamp = "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin"
<Blackadder> understaood nso */15 I unhderstand but what are the ****
<compdoc> kostodo, you arent running a desktop gui?
<rumpe1> iceroot, hehe... not phpmyadmin. lol. ^^
<Blackadder> the rest is easy stuff
<theadmin> iceroot: Erm... No, tasksel install lamp
<theadmin> iceroot: ^^
<kostodo> compdoc: yeah i am but if i search apache or php or openssh in software center it doesnt show anything
<iceroot> theadmin: never used it
<kostodo> iceroot:  does that install PHP and mysql too?
<iceroot> kostodo: yes
<iceroot> kostodo: php apache mysql and phpmyadmin
<theadmin> kostodo: Don't use the software center, use Synaptic.
<kostodo> ah crap just saw the rest of your command
<compdoc> kostodo, true, there are a couple of things missing there, but not alll
<kostodo> sorry
<kostodo> yeah okay
<ChessTeach> I am looking for a keylogger to install so that I can look up lost work. Any have any recommendations. I am just looking for something that would make it easy to find snippets of code that I wrote and stupidly deleted
<iceroot> ChessTeach: your backup
<iceroot> ChessTeach: or your version control software
<ChessTeach> iceroot: i should be using that more, i know
<BluesKaj> ok prashant_tech , looks to me like you have a successful script connecting you using the pppoe script to dsl , if you probs rendering some web pages it just maybe that you havent installed ubuntu restricted extras which installs flash java and multimedia codecs
<ChessTeach> iceroot: I plan on doing that too, but a second backup would be good too
<BluesKaj> prashant_tech, ubuntu-restricted -extras
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, last time i have installed all those things
<velcroshooz> anyone have experience with pulseaudio and 5.1 speakers? not sure how to set this up
<kostodo> iceroot: is there anything else i might need for lamp? like any additional stuff for php or apache etc?
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, my software center says ubuntu restricted extras installed
<kostodo> iceroot: i will need to install Drupal on this
<ChesterX> hey, where can I find the installed apps executables?
<mbeierl> ChesterX: was it installed via apt or software center, etc?
<fumanchu182> quick-, if you build it follow these instructions http://getnightingale.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=28
<BluesKaj> prashant_tech, then I think that if you have pppoe script connecting you don't need NM , the script does the work to connect ...is this correct theadmin ?
<theadmin> BluesKaj: Correct, pon handles that
<ChesterX> mbeierl, I think it was apt, although I am not sure. (What does that imply for their location?)
<mbeierl> ChesterX: if it is a package that was installed, the dpkg command can list where it put things.  For example "dpkg -L linux-headers-generic" lists the locations of all the files that were installed for the linux-headers-generic package
<theadmin> ChesterX: Typically, you don't need to search for them.
<theadmin> ChesterX: Because they are in your $PATH, so you can, for instance, just type "firefox" and have firefox running.
<mbeierl> ChesterX: provided you know the name of the package that was installed.  The other way is if all you know is the name of an executable, you can use "which firefox" to see where firefox is found
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, but when i connect using pppoeconf i.e pon dsl-provider sometimes it does not connect i have to redo the pppoeconf again and again
<quick-> fumanchu182:  i can build it myself
<Guest23131> why can't I install anything?
<theadmin> Guest23131: Sorry, what?
<Guest23131> I can't install anything
<ronr_> how do I move a process running in the foreground to the background?
<quick-> fumanchu182: thank you
<theadmin> ronr_: Ctrl+Z, typically, if you mean on a TTY or a terminal
<mbeierl> ronr_: in a terminal?  ctrl-z then "bg"
<quick-> Guest23131:  do you have space ?
<quick-> Guest23131:  do you have space to install ?
<Guest23131> yeah
<ChesterX> mbeierl, I am trying to change the basic start-up application with which ff opens .doc when downloaded (to openoffice writer)
<ronr_> theadmin, mbeierl: thanks
<theadmin> ChesterX: It's on Firefox's "Content" tab in preferences.
<mbeierl> ChesterX: that's actually a mime-type association in firefox and should not require the changing of files on the file system
<mbeierl> ChesterX: :) what admin said, in other words
<b0ot> I downloaded apache2... what do I need so that I'm able to host php files
<b0ot> I wrote a very simple php page but it doesn't show up
<Guest23131> can I restore if yes how?
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, ?????
<theadmin> b0ot: You need PHP, obviously.
<schnuffle> b0ot: install mod_php5 ctivate it and t should work
<BluesKaj> theadmin, then prashant_tech he should diable or remove network manager, I think it's interfering and by trying to connect because itdoesn't recognize the pppoe connection script
<ChesterX> ^^ I know where I can change the option, the issue is that I have to manually choose the oo writer executable to enable it properly (which I can t find)
<theadmin> ChesterX: Ah. "which soffice".
<schnuffle> b0ot: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<mbeierl> ChesterX: ah.  that would be a simple "which soffice".  theadmin - you keep beating me to it :)
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, i do connect via ppoeconf while having network manager installed but some times it dont work at all
<BluesKaj> prashant_tech, pls have some patience ... I'm trying research this
<prashant_tech> BluesKaj, thanks very much
<thunderst> I am having a problem. When i am booting i get two versions of ubuntu. Please help.
<schnuffle> b0ot: sudo a2enmod php5 && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<quick-> thunderst:  wat are the options ?
<Roasted> Question - on my CIFS file server, I used Deja Dup to back up my home directory into a bunch of tar.gz files. Now that it completed, I cannot view anything in the share. I get - Sorry, could not display all the contents of "jason": Invalid argument.  However, I can view it just fine in Windows. What in the world?
<thunderst> Ubuntu_linux genric version.......... I have windows 7 and ubuntu.
<b0ot> THANKS! schnuffle hello world has appeared
<schnuffle> your welcome
<lovers> hi
<quick-> lovers:  hi :)
<ChesterX> theadmin, mbeierl, thank you both for your help. It was exactly what i was looking for!
<lovers> how are you
<schnuffle> !ot | lovers
<ubottu> lovers: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<quick-> lovers:  i am fine
<lovers> how are you
<lovers> you are from where
<schone> is there an issue way to create a symbolic link on a ubuntu box to another ubuntu box?
<schnuffle> schone: why not export the flesystem and mount it?
<BluesKaj> prashant_tech, I don't use network manager , I aslo have a static IP but it's configured in /etc/network/interfaces , I let that file do my connection.  .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/610098/
<ThinkT510> lovers: this is ubuntu support, for general chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThinkT510> oh, he left
<quick-> t see u later pple
<DarkKnightCZ> hi, is there some thing, how to detect app that has command sendmail?
<spot_>  does anyone know what Unity calls that feature where the windows get maximized to the left or right when you drag a window against the side of the screen?
<velcroshooz> anyone have experience with pulseaudio and 5.1 speakers? not sure how to set this up
<theadmin> spot_: I think it's docking, cause that's what I'd call it. BTW, GNOME did that too
<theadmin> !find sendmail
<ubottu> Found: libmail-sendmail-perl, dhis-mx-sendmail-engine, geany-plugin-sendmail, libsendmail-milter-perl, libsendmail-pmilter-perl, python-zope.sendmail, sendmail, sendmail-base, sendmail-bin, sendmail-cf (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sendmail&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<Taev> is there a way to upgrade my current ubuntu install to the latest distro?
<spot_> theadmin, and windows 7 ;)
<Taev> I downloaded the CD but there doesnt seem to be an upgrade option
<spot_> but that's not what i've heard it called before
<jrib> !upgrade | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<theadmin> DarkKnightCZ: The package is "sendmail".
<theadmin> !info sendmail | DarkKnightCZ
<ubottu> DarkKnightCZ: sendmail (source: sendmail): powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.14.4-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 260 kB
<BluesKaj> prashant_tech, personally I think NM is causing your problem, pon is setup to autoconnect, so you don't need NM
<spot_> SNAP
<DarkKnightCZ> theadmin: every that thing is removed, so why have i in /var/log/mail.log this - sm-mta[13209]
<spot_> that's what it's called
<Jcook_5xData> anyone know of a hack to change work wrap in Evolution
<theadmin> DarkKnightCZ: No idea...
<spot_> thank you theadmin
<Jcook_5xData> word*
<antivirtel> hello! I'm looking for a tool, that shows me what are my optical drives can read/write (eg. DVD+RW, DVD DL....) any software related?
<theadmin> antivirtel: I think any disc burner would do that
<Cool_Geek> hi room
<Jcook_5xData> Anyone know of a hack to change word wrap in Evolution?
<antivirtel> ok theadmin, and brasero or gnomebaker how can it display? - I want to find the proper drive, but I have a lots of computers...
<Cool_Geek> I am completely new to Ubuntu (and Linux in general), and have been fighting for over a week now trying to get an Ad-Hoc connection set up
<DarkKnightCZ> theadmin: so is there a way how to check what package has "sendmail" bash command?
<hiexpo> how can i tell what boot loader unetbootin used to install an os ?
<galerien> Hi ! I have a UTF8 textfile and I need iso8859-1, anyone know how to re-encode this ?
<galerien> (I'm using linux, but mac and windows apps are welcome too)
<theadmin> DarkKnightCZ: dpkg-query -S `which sendmail`
<joe_9> In Nataualis permissions tab, when I check "Allow executing file as program" it is immediately unchecked. How can I get that setting to stay?
<theadmin> joe_9: Set that permission via the terminal, like this: sudo chmod a+x '/path/to/some/file.ext'
<DarkKnightCZ> theadmin: dpkg: *which sendmail* not found.
<theadmin> DarkKnightCZ: Sure you typed it right? Those are backticks, not single quotes, near 1 on the standard US keyboard.
<anthony_dev> hey guys. I got atom450(64bit) netbook. ubuntu site recommending 32bit version. is it more stable?
<DarkKnightCZ> oh, ok, wait
<DarkKnightCZ> lol?
<DarkKnightCZ> postfix: /usr/sbin/sendmail
<Cool_Geek> Does anybody have experience getting an Adhoc connection set up using a Broadcom BCM4318 network adapter?
<joe_9> theadmin, that doesn't work either
<DarkKnightCZ> why the hell is postfix using sendmail?
<arand> anthony_dev: No.
<erix> Hi all
<syrinx_> o/
<DirtyDawg> \o
<anthony_dev> ok, any experience with ubuntu 11.04 on emachines 350? will it work fine and smooth ?
<erix> I would like to back /etc/ , /root/,  /var/www/ directories with duply
<Galaxor> I vaguely recall that when I bought my computer, I downloaded the wireless driver from realtek.  Probably a bad move, not using some sort of repository.  Now I need to update my driver.  Should I download from realtek again, or how do I move away from that to using something from a repo?
<erix> How I can do that?
<erix> backup*
<arand> anthony_dev: Some obscure software or hardware may only have 32bit support, therefore 32bit has a minor up when it comes to compatibility. I guess therefore this was choosen to be the default download.
<syrinx_> Galaxor: is it a supported driver or did you need to use ndiswrapper?
<antivirtel> hello! I'm looking for a tool, that shows me what are my optical drives can read/write (eg. DVD+RW, DVD DL....) any software related?
<theadmin> DarkKnightCZ: It's the "postfix" package, then.
<anthony_dev> arand thank you
<panfist> i'm trying to install maverick on an old system (was having problems with natty), and now i'm running into problems with maverick too. i'm just trying to get the system up to date, and it keeps crashing when updating software center
<compdoc> panfist, might not be the OS
<Galaxor> syrinx_: There is a linux kernel module.  I must've installed the driver in the 9.10 era and then distupgraded to 10.04.  According to this, the driver has entered the repo since then.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Realtek%208172
<panfist> when i want to remove the software center, it says i have to remove ubuntu-desktop too, and i'm not sure if that's a good thing
<galerien> panfist, define "old system" please ;)
<panfist> compdoc: it boots into windows just fine, memory test fine, cpu burn test fine, hard disk test fine
<panfist> pentium 4 2.4ghz, s3 graphics
<galerien> panfist, memory ? (ram and hard disk) ?
<panfist> 256mb ram, 20GB hd
<fumanchu182> Within unity I am looking for something to get to the desktop fast, thorugh all the windows are open, had an icon in the last version of gnome is there a button for unity?
<compdoc> panfist, Ive seen bad hardware boot one OS fine but not another. but that is kinda old
<panfist> well any test i can think of running, it passed
<panfist> although i know what you mean
<compdoc> which version of windows?
<Roasted> What am I doing wrong? sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.150:/mnt/NAS/jason /media/NFS/
<galerien> panfist, ok, that should work, but your ram is really tiny, try the alternate
<panfist> galerien: i know, if i could find some ddr1 that is reasonably priced, i would buy it
<towy72> panfist, I have a slightly less powerful machine than that but more RAM and it works fine
<galerien> panfist, did you try the alternate
<compdoc> I have tonnes of ddr - wish I could get rid of it
<panfist> galerien: no
<joe_9> I am using to command "sudo chmod +x arm-eabi-gcc", and yet I am still not able to execute the application afterward. What could be the problem?
<panfist> i have a feeling its a graphics problem because when i tried to upgrade from a plain console it threw some error about not being able to get a gtk display, and then proceeded with the rest of the package ops just fine
<schnuffle> Roasted: at least the mount point is missing e.g. sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.150:/mnt/NAS/jason /media/NFS/ /mnt and then it depends on how you export the share on the server
<panfist> the error was when it reached the software center package
<Roasted> schmidtm, /media/NFS is the mount point
<panfist> apparently its ok to remove it along with 'ubuntu-desktop' so i'm trying that.
<schnuffle> Aaah missed tht space
<schnuffle> Roasted: how did you expot the share on the nfs server?
<Roasted> schmidtm, /mnt/NAS/jason it says
<Galaxor> syrinx_: Oh,never mind.  dpkg -S /lib/modules/2.6.32-30-generic/kernel/ubuntu/rtl8192se/r8192se_pci.ko shows that the file is indeed provided by the linux-image-2.6.32-30-generic package.
<galerien> panfist, alternate cds are supposed to work on low power pcs... so, try it !
<jazzyjef> need help with crontab can anyone help me... maverick
<Roasted> schnuffle, that was to you
<syrinx_> Galaxor: :D
<panfist> galerien: but that's just the installation process, right? i'm already passed that
<jrib> jazzyjef: you need to be more specific
<en1gma> i did this command yesterday to find out today i can no longer boot into ubuntu...i can boot into win7 still and it is the default OS but i can no longer boot into ubuntu after i select it in grub
<en1gma> sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/05_os-prober
<en1gma> sudo update-grub
<Galaxor> Dang.  Then I don't know how to update my driver.  The university here has installed something on their routers that is known to cause problems with my card.  I can't connect to the wireless.  They said that the latest update from realtek would fix that.
<galerien> panfist, oh, right, sorry
<panfist> galerien: the alternate installer doesn't result in a different OS once you are through the install process, does it? like a different kernel or set of services/configuration?
<en1gma> can someone help me get back into ubuntu
<jazzyjef> <jrib> i am trying to reload autofs config every three hours, if i do /etc/init.d/autofs reload.... i get the message you service....if i use /sbin/reload autofs it is unable to restart the job
<galerien> panfist, well, you get more configurations options, for low ram computers for example...
<jrib> jazzyjef: why do you want to reload autofs every 3 hours?
<panfist> ahh i see. i guess i'll give it a try if i run into any more problems
<en1gma> i would really like to be able to boot back into my ubuntu
<jazzyjef> <jrib> a program tries to  mount directories which are not there and eventually the service hangs
<jrib> !away > x-ip
<ubottu> x-ip, please see my private message
<ronr_> if I install an application manually, which is the 'proper' directory to place the application folders? /opt? /usr/share?
<x-ip> ou sorry
<schnuffle> ronr_:  /opt or /usr/local
<x-ip> i have to say to my workmates when i am 'away'
<en1gma> yawn
<zl0y> hello guys
<jrib> x-ip: use « /away reason » without changing your nick
<zl0y> can anybody tell me, how can I enable 256 colors fro rxvt-unicode?
<x-ip> ok jrib , i'll do it :)
<ronr_> schnuffle: what/s the difference (logically) between /usr/local and /usr/share?
<jrib> x-ip: thank you :)
<en1gma> i can not boot into ubuntu anymore after running this command 'sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/05_os-prober && sudo update-grub'
<jazzyjef> <jrib> any ideas ?
<jrib> jazzyjef: I don't see how restarting the service every 3 hours is a real solution
<llutz> en1gma: "chmod +x /etc/grub.d/*" "chmod -x /etc/grub.d/40_custom" "mv /etc/grub.d/05_os-prober /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober" "update-grub"
<en1gma> llutz im in win7....do i do that from the live cd?
<schnuffle> ronr_:  /usr/share keeps all te non binary stuff /usr/local is a complete tree with etc var .....
<schnuffle> *the non binary
<jazzyjef> <jrib> its a work around i have already submitted a bug
<llutz> en1gma: yes, mount your ubuntu-/ somewhere and use commands above, change path tothe mountpoint
<theadmin> Ubuntu packages have a bad habit of installing into /usr/local/ often.
<ronr_> schnuffle: so putting tomcat7 in /usr/share wasn't a good idea? :)
<theadmin> It should, technically, be entirely under user's control
<en1gma> llutz do i need to do a chroot
<jrib> jazzyjef: does « sudo service autofs restart » work ok in a shell?
<llutz> en1gma: nope
<jrib> theadmin: no they don't
<llutz> en1gma: aeh, stop, to update grub you need, sorry
<en1gma> sudo ?
<theadmin> jrib: Well, the third-party packages.
<theadmin> jrib: Made for Ubuntu.
<jrib> theadmin: maybe, I wouldn't call them ubuntu packages though
<schnuffle> ronr_: it was a bad idea if yousd /usr/share as prefix
<llutz> en1gma: all to be done as root/with sudo
<theadmin> jrib: There's /opt for those xD
<jazzyjef> <jrib> yes it does
<en1gma> ok will try...thanks
<jrib> jazzyjef: try that in root's crontab (without the sudo)
<Galaxor> Hm.  The latext version of the wireless driver provided by Realtek is 0019.1207.2010.  How do I check the version number that I have installed?
<llutz> en1gma: why did you rename os_prober? did you delete 10_linux?
<kisplit> so I'm ssh'ed into our old and new dev server sitting as root in both. I was doing an rm -rf on a directory in the old server using absolute paths. I was holding my breath and everything, just thought I'd let you all know
<en1gma> llutz so windows 7 would be default OS to boot
<jazzyjef> <jrib> i have , i get the email to use reload utility
<llutz> en1gma: don't mess with those files!
<en1gma> as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308665
<en1gma> i followed a guide
<jazzyjef> <jrib> and reload does not work, the time stamp on the job does not change
<jrib> jazzyjef: pastebin
<llutz> en1gma: to disable them, chmod -x <file>
<en1gma> windows 7 is booting good as default but somewhere ubuntu got lost
<jazzyjef> what is pastebin
<llutz> en1gma: because you removed 10_linux
<snoeman> I have just obtained and installed a wireless nic in my laptop. It has an atheros AR2413A chipset. The wireless reception is excellent. However the connection speed is about 0.25Mpbs. Completely unusable. Can anyone suggest a solution to my speed problem?
<jrib> !pastebin | jazzyjef
<en1gma> llutz i dont see how....i gonna look...i have ext2fs for win7
<jrib> jazzyjef: can you pastebin the mail you recieved?
<jazzyjef> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<jazzyjef> utility, e.g. service autofs reload
<jazzyjef> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<jazzyjef> Upstart job, you may also use the reload(8) utility, e.g. reload autofs
<jazzyjef> /etc/init.d/autofs: 85: reload: not found
<FloodBot1> jazzyjef: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> jazzyjef: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib>  jazzyjef that indicates you did not use « service autofs restart » in your crontab
<jon8> how can i tar.gz my ENTIRE /home/jon8/ BUT EXCLUDE /home/jon8/binaries/ --- But include everything else
<Guest17778> i'm recently getting the following message when connecting to freenode. Could someone tell my why, or direct me to a source that could explain it, please?      This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<Guest17778> -NickServ- You have 30 seconds to identify to your nickname before it is changed.
<Galaxor> Galaxor: modinfo r8192se_pci
<Galaxor> Galaxor:  Thanks.
<jon8> Guest17778, /join #freenode
<en1gma> llutz 10_linux is still there
<Guest17778> jon8,,, thanks
<theadmin> jon8: Simply.
<en1gma> sudo update-grub must be broke
<llutz> en1gma: is it executable?
<en1gma> umm lemme check
<syrinx_> Galaxor: dmesg | grep "wlan" also workds
<jon8> theadmin??
<theadmin> jon8: tar cvzf blah.tar.gz /home/jon8 --exclude=/home/jon8/binaries
<syrinx_> s/workds/works/g
<jazzyjef> <jrib> i am running it now i iwll show you the emessage
<en1gma> yep its executable
<jon8> theadmin thank you
<llutz> en1gma: then the execution of os_prober before 10_linux might cause the problem. not sure
<jon8> i just found this
<jon8> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1053065/linux-tar-command-compressing-a-directory-but-exluding-subdirectories
<jon8> right after i asked :((
<Philipp2007> ubuntu-ru
<syrinx_> !ru | Philipp2007
<ubottu> Philipp2007: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<en1gma> ok i gonna try and mv it back to where it came from :)
<jazzyjef> <jrib> i get "exec: 129: reload: not found"
<en1gma> how can i run sudo update-grub if im not logged in that os
<en1gma> from live cd
<llutz> en1gma: restore original state, then create a 40_custom with your win7 + your ubuntu
<llutz> en1gma: you've to chroot
<en1gma> everytime i update kernel i will lose that boot order
<llutz> en1gma: nope, just use /vmlinuz as kernel-path
<en1gma> could you tell me the command to chroot that OS
<jrib> jazzyjef: show me your crontab
<llutz> en1gma: that one always points to the newest kernel
<jazzyjef> <jrib> 43 10 * * * service autofs reload
<llutz> en1gma: http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/272.html
<velcroshooz> does anyone know how to setup pulseaudio for 5.1 surround sound? ive googled and the solutions dont seem to work
<jrib> jazzyjef: you're sure you want to use "reload" and not "restart".  In any case, add /sbin to your PATH (in crontab)
<en1gma> ok i need to just 'sudo mv 05_os-prober /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober' and then run 'sudo update-grub' right
<llutz> en1gma: yes, make sure to use correct pathes
<jazzyjef> ok i changed it to restart same message exec 129
<en1gma> ok thanks
<llutz> en1gma: chmod -x 40_custom
<jrib> jazzyjef: ... In any case, add /sbin to your PATH (in crontab)
<en1gma> i think i going to leave default os alone and just get it back so i can boot
<en1gma> at least for now
<snoeman> Can I re-phrase my earlier question.Where can I get a better driver for my atheros AR2413A nic I am using ubuntu 11.04
<llutz> en1gma: just to get a working situation, you could create a new 40_custom then
<en1gma> cant i just mv os-prober back to original?
<jazzyjef> <jrib> ok trying it now
<llutz> en1gma: try it, idk if your 40_custom conflicts with something else
<syrinx_> snoeman: atheros drivers are built into the kernel, should work just fine
<en1gma> ok will be back soon i hope
<llutz> good luck :)
<jazzyjef> <jrib> exec: 129: restart: not found
<Marezz> Whos using chromium here?
<Galaxor> Marezz: Me.
<syrinx_> and me
<ThinkT510> Marezz: me too
<CheezWah> I use Chromium
<jrib> jazzyjef: what does your crontab look like now?
<Galaxor> Marezz: (but also firefox)
<jazzyjef> <jrib> 47 10 * * * /usr/sbin/service autofs restart
<snoeman> syrinx_ The speeds I obtain are very bad but wireless reception is good.
<Marezz> Im using chromium (13.0.767.0 (Developer Build 0 Linux)) and I cant install extensions?
<Marezz> why?
<jrib> jazzyjef: actually, an easier way is to use reload (or restart) with full path.  That way you don't have to mess with PATH in crontab.  So try: /sbin/restart autofs
<ThinkT510> Marezz: whats wrong with the one in the repo?
<Onryo> chromium does not have enough add-ons yet. Far from it imho
<jazzyjef> <jrib> I have i will try it again
<sbarcteam> hi.
<Marezz> ThinkT510, That is the one from the repo
<Guest44591> i luv ubuntu but      will i get all those software to download in a dvd . bcoz i hv slow net.
<sbarcteam> I have noticed the default python in ubuntu 11.04 is 2.7
<sbarcteam> Is there a way to make the default python another version ?
<ThinkT510> Marezz: the ubuntu repo
<ThinkT510> Marezz: mine is at 11.something
<Marezz> ThinkT510, Nah its suse repo but distro doesnt matter in this case :/
<Onryo> I would like to see NoScript, Modify Headers, No Referrer, Adblock Plus, BetterPrivacy, Calomel SSL Validation in Chromium.
<jazzyjef> <jrib> it worked man
<ThinkT510> Marezz: then ask in the proper channel
<jrib> jazzyjef: cool
<Marezz> ThinkT510, I asked about chromium, not suse :S
<jazzyjef> <jrib> i have been trying reload
<ThinkT510> Marezz: it could be a packaging problem, in that case a suse problem, not ubuntu
<DirtyDawg> Onryo: chrome had adblock doesnt it
<Onryo> I am doing my best to port them to Chromium but its a hell of a lot of work.
<Marezz> ThinkT510, No no, everything is fine its just saying that my chromium is not supported yet and Im wondering why
<Onryo> DirtyDang it might have ABP
<ThinkT510> Marezz: ask the people in suse, this is the ubuntu support channel
<Pici> Marezz: You just said you're not using Ubuntu. We do not provide support for any other distros here. Period.
<ThinkT510> Marezz: 13 isn't released as stable yet
<Marezz> Pici, I was asking about CHROMIUM BROWSER not about distro
<Onryo> Marezz I am using a Ubuntu flavor of GNU/Linux
<ixe_la> my display in 11.04 has gone black, showing only mouse pointer, unlock dialog won't come up. is there any way to unlock it from the text console?
<Onryo> Marezz yeah me too
<hmchinh1986> how to check HDD? help ... me
<jazzyjef> is there an initramfs group
<ThinkT510> jazzyjef: check /etc/group
<Pici> Marezz: Then perhaps you should find a chromium support channel that is distro agnostic, because #ubuntu isn't that plac.
<MonkeyDust> Marezz: why do you come to #ubuntu?
<Onryo> hmchinh1986 df
<Mrokii> hello. Is there a way to kill apps with "zombie"-status?
<brainAcid> Hi
<brainAcid> I have been trying to learn text manipulation
<jazzyjef> no no i meant irc group
<Marezz> MonkeyDust, Why? Am I not allowed to be here?
<brainAcid> I have this file with certain pattern
<Onryo> hmchinh1986 df or to make it easy to read df -h
<en1gma> llutz when i try and boot the cd i am getting "kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10"  i dont think this has to do with boot loader anymore...yesterday i updated my mboard bios which i think is causing this now
<brainAcid> can anyone assist me or point me to the right direction
<DirtyDawg> maybee ##linux as its not distro specific
<ThinkT510> jazzyjef: oh, sorry no idea
<en1gma> i get that same error if i try and boot ubuntu in recovery mode
<IdleOne> Mrokii: kill-headshot ZOMBIEPID
<hmchinh1986> thanks Onryo
<Onryo> DirtyDawg Linux is NOT ubuntu. Linux is just the kernel
<brainAcid> cannot send to channel
<IdleOne> Mrokii: that was a joke :) I don't think you can kill zombie, I could be wrong though
<Onryo> DirtyDawg most of the cmds that are used in "userland" are GNU.
<iceroot> Marezz: look with pstree what is the parent-process of the zombie and kill that
<iceroot> Mrokii: look with pstree what is the parent-process of the zombie and kill that
<Pici> Onryo: I think you may have missed part of the conversation here.
<iceroot> Marezz: sorrya wrong nick
<Marezz> iceroot, No problem :)
<brainAcid> hey
<Onryo> Pici Yeah I guess I did. Wish I saw it
<jazzyjef> any initramfs gurus
<syockit> IdleOne: kill-headshot: command not found
<syrinx_> lol
<ThinkT510> lol
<IdleOne> syockit: then it works properly
<anli_> Anyone that can recommend a wireless pci card for linux, my vendor sais there is no such in his stock
<brainAcid> Im trying to FIND: TRANSLATION
<anli_> Must be bullshit
<brainAcid> FOUND: print all lines
<brainAcid> UNTIL: PURPORT
<brainAcid> STOP
<brainAcid> loop
<FloodBot1> brainAcid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> !pastebin | brainAcid
<ubottu> brainAcid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<syrinx_> !language | anli_
<ubottu> anli_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<syrinx_> factoid time!
<anli_> I dont find bs offensive
<Onryo> syockit this is a kill-headshot cmd   Ctrl+Alt+PrintScreen+b and you will reboot =P
<syrinx_> anli_: don't care, it is
<brainAcid> anyone willing to assist me?
<brainAcid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610122/
<kisplit> Is it possible for me to scp files while maintaining their ownerships?
<NickH> do i need to register an account to talk in #sql?
<brainAcid> been trying to figure it out but am not well versed with scriptin
<ThinkT510> anli_: bovine excrement is offensive to many people
<Pici> brainAcid: #bash would be the best place to ask about shell scripting
<anli_> ThinkT510: But not if the meaning is something else?
<syrinx_> anli_: and to answer you question, d-link is cool
<Pici> NickH: It appears that way. /msg nickserv help register
<Onryo> kisplit sounds like you are trying to upload stuff to a web server and things are not working out?
<anli_> syrinx: thanks! :)
<Galaxor> brainAcid: Careful of #bash.  They are very smart but also very grumpy.
<NickH> Pici: thanks
<anli_> syrinx: so dlink makes network cards?
<KDEV> is there is any DVD of all software which available in canonical...............help help
<syrinx_> surprisingly, pci wifi cards aren't very common anymore :(
<syrinx_> I think realtek makes them too
<klevison> i wanna instal ubuntu 11.04(64).. but already have w7 and 11.04(32b). Can I instal 11.04(64) too?
<syockit> Onryo: I'd flush and unmount before doing that
<Onryo> Galaxor e36freak is a god over at #bash
<anli_> Maybe I should put a wifi router on the internal network then and keep it away from the router
<ThinkT510> klevison: sure, give it its own partition
<anli_> Having two routers
<syrinx_> anli_: for what?
<KDEV> is there is any DVD of all software which available in canonical...............help help
<Dr_Willis> klevison:  I just use 64bit on any of my machines that can do 64bit
<syrinx_> KDEV: probably not
<kisplit> Onryo: We are moving development servers. I can manually change ownerships after scp'ing our files but it would be nice if ownership was retained automatically so I wouldn't have to do the manual labor :)
<klevison> ThinkT510: I have a free 250gb free space, but I cant instal 110.4 on it..
<ThinkT510> !aptoncd | KDEV
<ubottu> KDEV: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<anli_> syrinx_: Maybe the best thing I can aim for is a linux router for the wired traffic and putting a dedicated wireless router on the inside network
<anli_> We have one, a cisco (for home users)
<syrinx_> ah, you want to make a router
<anli_> yeah
<Mrokii> iceroot: Thank you
<anli_> For some reason, all network cards the shop is selling is one outlet only
<Onryo> kisplit yeah this is a know issue. I wrote a script that can help you out. Ill see if I can find the URL to that post
<anli_> So I will need 3 network cards in the computer
<ThinkT510> !partitions | klevison
<KDEV> i hv dail up connection which is slow and difficult to download ?
<ubottu> klevison: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<anli_> ubottu is the worst spammer in here
<ubottu> anli_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anli_> no, I dont
<Dr_Willis> anli_:  ive seen NIC's that are 4 ports in one card. but some are single card+hub built in. so watch out
<syrinx_> !language | ubottu
<ubottu> syrinx_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<iceroot> anli_: you need 3 nics or 3 ips in different subnets?
<syrinx_> aw lol
<IdleOne> syrinx_: don't play with the bot in here please
<anli_> Dr_Willis: yes, but I have to go to that shop, and it seems that nice with more than one holes is something he have not seen in his entire life
<anli_> nics
<AdvoWork> ive got loads of files i moved across from a server > another server. now the date modifieds are all set to the date they got moved across, is there any way i can get the creation date of these files?
<Onryo> kisplit here is a script I wrote for the ppl over at Drupal http://drupal.org/node/882760
<Galaxor> I have some packages installed from lucid-proposed.  How do I figure out which ones?
<KDEV> @ubottu : in which folder i find those downloaded and install software?
<Dr_Willis> KDEV:  thers no single folder they insatll to.. If you mean the deb cache. thats in /var/archive/cache i think
<syrinx_> KDEV: ubottu is a bot...
<kisplit> Onryo: Thanks, but I'm copying multiple repositories, all with different ownerships, etc :p
<Onryo> kisplit you have to change it a bit for what you are doing though. I do things the Debian way. The server group is www-data
<Onryo> kisplit that could be a bit of work =P
<IdleOne> KDEV: Dr_Willis /var/cache/apt/archives
<kisplit> Onryo: I like the script though, definitely helpful for that type of problem
<Onryo> kisplit enjoy
<nsahoo> the launcher panel in ubuntu 11.04 is staying on top of other apps. annoying
<klevison> ThinkT510: Dr_Willis can I do this on disk utility?
<KDEV> ok ....thx
<Dr_Willis> klevison:  do what?
<ThinkT510> klevison: you need to boot the cd and partition the drive to install 11.04 on a seperate partition
<klevison> Dr_Willis: create a partition to instal 11.04
<quiescens> kisplit: easiest way is to just use ssh/tar on both sides rather than scp
<Dr_Willis> klevison:  any of the tools like gparted and so on can do that.
<klevison> ThinkT510: now .. i`m on live cd.. but i cant create a new partition
<Dr_Willis> klevison:  make sure the filesystmes are unmounted
<KDEV> can i use othe linux like fedora or suse software DVD
<Dr_Willis> klevison:  and you cant have more then 4 primary partitions
<Dr_Willis> KDEV:  the disrto dosent matter
<kisplit> quiescens and Onryo: I just found the scp -p switch, xD thanks for all the help though :)
<toad> hello
<klevison> Dr_Willis: how can I know If I already have 4
<quiescens> kisplit: um
<Dr_Willis> klevison:  look at the disk layout
<quiescens> kisplit: i forget but i'm not entirely sure that will keep ownership
<czajkowski> veronika: mind if I pm you if you're free ?
<klevison> Dr_Willis: ?
<Dr_Willis> sda1-4 are primarys
<Dr_Willis> 5+ would be logicals on an extended
<Dr_Willis> so look at your disk layout with gpar4ed/fdisk/whatever
<Mrokii> IdleOne: I assumed that it was a joke.
<toad> apturl-common packge cannot be authenticated
<toad> :(
<dr3mro> how to start gedit with no plugins at all
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  check gedit --help  yet? if its like firefox theres some --failsafe or other options
<dr3mro> Dr_Willis, no there is not
<Onryo> kisplit yes that will preserve modes, times etc from the org file. I always use that by mistake since in ssh it is the port =D That might just work for you!
<sven_oostenbrink> With what program could I make an image of a red arrow blue?
<Dr_Willis> sven_oostenbrink:  gimp
<dr3mro> help plz there is no option to start gedit without plugins
<quiescens> kisplit: you probably have to use something like ( tar zcf - /directory | ssh user@host.com "tar zxf -" ) if you want to keep ownership and groups properly, rather than just permissions, of course, then you need root level access on both sides and so on
<firewave> dr3mro, just desactivated it in the option menu
<dr3mro> firewave ... it won't start in the first place
<Pici> !away > Aaron5367
<ubottu> Aaron5367, please see my private message
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis: Got that :) But I was more looking for some simple command line thing since its such a relatively basic thing to do...
<firewave> dr3mro, how do you know it's plugin fault ?
<Dr_Willis> sven_oostenbrink:  imagemacick or somthing spelt like that for cli ussage
<firewave> dr3mro, Try remove all gedit prefs
<Dr_Willis> imagemagick :)
<dr3mro> firewave .. is not supposed to be a fail safe start gedit way ?
<KDEV> can i change the DASH to bottom
<firewave> dr3mro, don't think so, it's so basic.. And never saw it crash..
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> KDEV:  as of now.. you cant that ive ever seen.
<Dr_Willis> KDEV:  the webupd8 blog site has a list of tweaks and so forth for Unity.
<firewave> dr3mro, you can enable or disable every plugin in the pref file
<dr3mro> firewave, i think i am gonna wipe all my conf of gedit in ~
<dr3mro> tnx
<necromancer> my MySQL server on an Ubuntu 8.04 (Joes) VM is failing to start via init.d all of a sudden this morning...what can i do to diagnose/remedy this problem?
<Snicers-Work2> First off necromancer you are on a very old version of ubuntu
<necromancer> haha yes that's true
<ThinkT510> Snicers-Work2: 8.04 lts is still supported
<Tobbi> I just successfully established a VPN connection to my university's VPN. Now, the question is: How do I access the network shares on that machine?
<necromancer> i believe my boss likes 8 because it was optimized for virtualization
<Tobbi> *machines
<KDEV> :-)
<Dr_Willis> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support will end on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Snicers-Work2> necromancer, are you able to check any logs?
<Pici> !hardy =~ s/will end/ended/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<compdoc> optimized for virtualization?
<Dr_Willis> compdoc:  yea.. i was wondering at that statement also..
<compdoc> the older it is, the less optimized for virtualization it is
<Snicers-Work2> Yeah, it may have been "optimized" at the time, but not as much now.
<ThinkT510> Pici: i suppose you need to be authorised to change factoids?
<Pici> ThinkT510: Yes. :)
<Pici> ThinkT510: anyone can suggest them though, see http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Adding_a_factoid
<xxiao_> is there a way for me to delete some root-owned files in my own home directory? i don't have sudo/root but it's my home dir?
<xxiao_> tried fakeroot and it did not help
<kisplit> Onryo and quiescens: scp -p didn't preserve ownership even when I was root on both ends. time to try quiescens' tar idea
<Dr_Willis> xxiao_:  if the admin goofed up. they could have made some files in your home that are owned by root.
<xxiao_> dont  know how those files creeped in
<KM0201> xxiao_: ask the admin to delete them?
<ThinkT510> Pici: thought so, i submitted a change to the !browser factoid because epiphany uses webkit rather than gecko; i don't think my change has been made (or whether older ubuntu releases use older epiphany that still use gecko)
<necromancer> Snicers-Work2: yeah, where are they?
<wasikevin> Technoviking, ping
<xxiao_> KM0201: yeah but there are a lot files in various places, dealing with admin is usually the last resort
<necromancer> i'm thinking this is simply a corrupt data issue, since when i left last night it was fine
<necromancer> so i'm just gonna remake the VM
<Pici> ThinkT510: I'll take a look, we don't have a good way of checking submitted factoid (yet) though.
<necromancer> but where does mysql keep its logs on ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> Pici: ok, thanks
<KM0201> xxiao_: well, if you dont have root or sudo access, i don't know how you'd expect to delete them...  there's a way, but i'm not gonna tell you how to circumvent your admin.. as they may be there for a reason
<Pici> wasikevin: Hes not normally active that much in this channel, you may want to pm him if you need to speak to him.
<Onryo> kisplit yeah that was that the URL I sent you was about. The script I wrote will automate all that back. There is one way of doing it with umask but it is a pain.
<wasikevin> Pici, thank you
<quiescens> kisplit: the tar thing will techically work, just be aware you should use rsync if available or if you plan to do this more than once, ssh+tar is good for a "nothing else needs to be installed" once off solution as long as you have a very stable and fast connection that won't break
<matyy> Hey, I can't find anything about this anywhere online - did anybody hear of this? Starting the gnome-volume-control (audio settings) immediately starts lots of "gnome-terminal"s- I can stop it by jumping to a terminal and killall -9 gnome-terminal
<xxiao_> KM0201: it's my files, mainly some root filesystem experiments
<sec_goat> Can some one help me with my sudoers file? I can't seem to figure out what I am doing wrong with a user named bob,, CMN-ALIAS and allowing permission to those commands. http://pastebin.com/iS8ZN239
<MonkeyDust> matyy: do you mean alsamixer in a terminal?
<KM0201> xxiao_: then you should have root access, if they are "root" files... a non-root user, can't create root file only access
<tyler_d> my mic quality is unusable with linphone; I was hoping I might get some help, I'm using a headset with pulse-audio?
<matyy> MonkeyDust, no the standard volume-control, the one you start when pressing audio preferences/settings over the indicator
<xxiao_> KM0201: yeah that's what's wierd, i did not even use fakeroot, some hidden files etc are root-owned
<matyy> it only happens the first time, than it works normaly (till next restart)
<lupo> ciao
<xxiao_> can I as a normal user, to create root owned files?
<KM0201> xxiao_: try right clicking the files, choose properties, then permissions, and see if you can set your user as the owner and give yourself access to them... if you can, just do that, then delete/remove them.
<kisplit> quiescens: in the tar command piping to ssh do I need to be ssh'ing to root to keep ownership? I've been scp'ing to my user then sudo -i to do the moving around :p
<kisplit> quiescens: I'll also take a look into rsync
<KM0201> xxiao_: i don't see hwo you could.... not saying impossible, but it doesn't make sense that you could create files, that you couldn't access
<xxiao_> KM0201: there are a few thousands or more of them :(
<adam61> hi, anyone know how i can enable the integrated flash on chrome? when i play youtube videos the sound fizzles out after a few seconds, and then my computer almost always freezes up very shortly thereafter. i'm using the 64 bit flashplayer square and now when i go to about:plugins, that's the only one that's there. i just tried reinstalling chrome but that did nothing. i was going to try switching back to the integrated to see if that's any better. could it be
<adam61> a problem with my memory or cpu speed? i have an amd64 2000MHz almost a Gb of ram.. i was thinking of upgrading the ram to see if that maybe fixes my problem.. also wondering if i should disable compiz, and if so how i should go about that. thanks
<KM0201> xxiao_: there's thousands of them?
<xxiao_> KM0201: yes
<KM0201> lol
<prashant_123456> while having pppoeconf u have to make pppd at startup in pppoeconf ??
<xxiao_> most of them are in a repo I checked out, strangely. but when I checked them out i was always a normal user
<xxiao_> small portion of them are made by my root fs experiments
<BluesKaj> adam61, how did you install flash ?
<matyy> lol, nevermind, it happened every time for the last week. Now I didn't dare to start it, wanted to look for a solution before. So I started it with --debug hoping to get some information, and guess what? no problem at all
<rumpe1> BluesKaj, Chrome has a builtin flash
<adam61> BluesKaj, i just downloaded the link from the google chrome downloads page
<dall> hello
<BluesKaj> rumpe1, for 32 bit
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, do i need pppd at startup ??
<dall> i'm using sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "Telecom-111111" key s:MY_PASSWORD to connect to my wireless access point
<ThinkT510> adam61: chromium-browser is available in the repo; and flashplugin
<dall> but i get an error
<dall> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<dall>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<infobit> BluesKaj, use Ubuntu software center
<dall> what is this?
<adam61> BluesKaj, there's a link now for the 64 bit preview, i'm just thinking it'd be best if i went back to the integrated.
<DirtyDawg> LinuxMint Debian Edition looks interesting
<DirtyDawg> sry wrong chan :o
<adam61> ThinkT510: i've tried that; not for a while though.. do you think that'd be better than chrome? i originally switched from chromium to chrome for the same reason
<ThinkT510> adam61: same reason?
<adam61> problems with flash
<adam61> i was advised to go to chrome
<ActionParsnip> adam61: if you use 64bit OS, try the 64bit flash
<ThinkT510> adam61: it works fine for me, and thats with nvidia drivers too
<BluesKaj> adam61, I have 64 bit , and the default flash works well for me , but you can always try HTML5 option on youtube ...to get the default flash just install flashplgin-installer
<adam61> ActionParsnip: ya, that's what i figured too, but that's what i have now and the sound fizzles out after about five seconds
<tpe> Is there any way at all to make the wiggle or blink notification animation on the Unity launcher icons permanently active until clicked? As it is, a notification from, for example, Pidgin, is very hard to notice if I wasn't looking at the screen when it happened (and even then it's not great).
<BluesKaj> flsahplugin-installer , adam61
<ActionParsnip> adam61: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*   then close all browser and restart them
 * BluesKaj can't pel
<Moopz> Is there a way to not feel like a frekin prisoner in your own computer in Ubuntu? Suddenly, I have a folder I don't have permission to do anything to and rmdir doesn't work.
 * BluesKaj takes a break
<ActionParsnip> Moopz: chown it to your user if you are not the owner
<dall> ??
<Dr_Willis> Moopz:  and who owns the files?
<adam61> BluesKaj, k thanks, i know about that already
<adam61> ActionParsnip: k i'll try that
<adam61> ActionParsnip: will that remove pulseaudio?
<Dr_Willis> Everytime ive seen someone try to remove pulseaudio, they  tend to be back the next day doing a reinstall. :)
<pitsaki> hello
<adam61> ActionParsnip: i very much want to remove pulse but i tried that a couple times over the last few days and had to reinstall ubuntu after doing so both times
<ActionParsnip> adam61: no, just the settings
<adam61> ok cool cool
<CrossWired> If i was looking for someone to make a custom LiveCD for my company, might any one here know where to point me?
<pitsaki> lol,i am new
<ActionParsnip> adam61: LUbuntu doesn't use pulse as far as I am aware, might have to check
<pitsaki> my pc is only linux XD
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | CrossWired
<ubottu> CrossWired: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, I'm one who doesn't ...pa is gone fr good on my setup
<Dr_Willis> CrossWired:  there used to be a web site/company that had a web gui where you could  roll your own with just a little work.
<adam61> ActionParsnip: hmm that sounds enticing lol
<pitsaki> can i get some help?
<DirtyDawg> pitsaki: just ask
<DirtyDawg> your question etc
<CrossWired> fantastic
<pitsaki> ok, i have some prblem loading cd. my ubuntu dont eject cd but floppy is got readen. what should i do?
<Moopz> Doing chown root folder yields me operation not permittet
<Moopz> permitted*
<Dr_Willis> CrossWired:  https://reconstructor.apphosted.com/
<pitsaki> ?
<Dr_Willis> pitsaki:  you tried the eject command? tryed right clicking on cd icon and using eject?
<pitsaki> yes!!!
<Dr_Willis> unmount it by hand, and try eject
<riktking>  /j #irssi
<ThinkT510> Moopz: why are you trying to chown the root folder?
<pitsaki>  on dos emulator, i clicked the cd eject but nothing!!
<Dr_Willis> pitsaki:  dos emulator? huh? i think we need the whole story
<Dr_Willis> If somthing is using the cd.. it wont eject. :)
<Moopz> ThinkT510: then how does chown work? chown folder gives me missing operand
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | Moopz
<ubottu> Moopz: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Stef_> Hi, i use vnc4server on ubuntu, when i try to use copy/paste to mac os x, it doesn't work. Can onyone help me please?
<pitsaki> ok i tiped eject and.. error code 5
<compdoc> Stef_, you have to run vncconfig for clipboard xfers
<compdoc> although I cant say if that will help Mac os
<Dr_Willis> pitsaki:  exit out of all apps using the cd. and be sure no shells are  in the /media/cdrom dir also.
<pitsaki> ok
<Stef_> compdoc: If i do that, i can copy from ubuntu to mac os x. But when i try to copy from mac os x using RealVNC, it doesn't work
<pitsaki> aigen,not works :(
<compdoc> Stef_, realvnc isnt the best client. is there an ultravnc client for the mac?
<pitsaki> i was got exit but it dont got ejected:(
<Stef_> compdoc: nvm it works! thanks but i will look for antoher client vnc;)
<Stef_> compdoc: Thanks for your help!
<compdoc> np
<pitsaki> how i can make a channel?
<Dr_Willis> pitsaki:  you could just log off/back on...  or reboot. its not clear what you ahve been doing. so somthing is still using the cd.
<qin> pitsaki: /mgs chnaserv help
<Dr_Willis> pitsaki:  /join #makeachannelname
<pitsaki> ok
<qin> pitsaki: /msg*
<genii-around> Dr_Willis: Probably ##makeachannelname
<Moopz>  Is there a way to disable Ubuntu being such a **** about file permissions? It's not the first time I've run into file permission problems, and quite frankly, I hate it.
<pitsaki> thers nobody on make a channel name
<Dr_Willis> Moopz:  learn how permissins work. I rarely have issues with them.
<genii-around> pitsaki: Thats because you just created it new
<Dr_Willis> pitsaki:  beause you just made the channel...
<helpme_> any KM0210 here?
<ActionParsnip> Moopz: you only need access to home, you can use sudo and gksudo to get admin access when you need it
<qin> Moopz: Use centOs (You will suddenly start loving Ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> qin: or gentoo ;)
<qin> ;)
<tpe> Is there any way at all to make the wiggle or blink notification animation on the Unity launcher icons permanently active until clicked? As it is, a notification from, for example, Pidgin, is very hard to notice if I wasn't looking at the screen when it happened (and even then it's not great).
<pitsaki> how people can access?
<qin> Moopz: man chmod; man chown
<ActionParsnip> pitsaki: access what?
<Dr_Willis> pitsaki:  you need to be a bit more clear in what you are asking.
<ActionParsnip> Moopz: chowning from the root folder down will make your OS not work
<pitsaki> how people can access on my channel now?
<insanity99> hey guys, can anyone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1760219
<Dr_Willis> pitsaki:  if they wanted to. yes
<pitsaki> it dont have a name!!
<insanity99> most people have been unable to at the moment
<Dr_Willis> pitsaki:  you make it.. and it gets a namne.. they join same channel name
<pitsaki> the join in makeachannel?
<Dr_Willis> pitsaki:  /join ##sillyname
<cronosa> Hey guys... I am using 11.04 and i am having issues with my ethernet.  My wireless works, but my ethernet doesn't connect to my local network. I've tried different ports, new chords, whatever... it just won't work.  Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> and yes.. anyone else fan then join #sillyname
<dall> is ther ea command to connect to a wirelles access point
<ActionParsnip> insanity99: ou do realize that your brain isnt that fast and cant even see that many frames...
<dall> *wireless
<pitsaki> and?\
<ActionParsnip> dall: If you install wicd, it has a nice ncurses interface you can connect to wifi in cli
<pitsaki> what i will do now?
<qin> dall: For WPA you need to use wpa_supplicant
<ActionParsnip> dall: there is also nmcli
<qin> dall: Or wicd (also cli)
<Dr_Willis> pitsaki:  and what?  you need to be a bit more verbose in what you are wanting to do. If you want to learn how IRC works.. thers guides on the internet about it
<insanity99> ActionParsnip, the gears test isn't that important. the problem is all games run like crap
<insanity99> like slideshows
<dall> is iwconfig wrong ?     <----------
<Roasted_> How can I create blank files that are taking up 5mb of space each? Also, is there a way to do it and create several hundred of then, naming them concurrently as copy 1 copy 2 etc?
<ActionParsnip> insanity99: what video hardware do you use?
<Dr_Willis> dall:  its used to confgure wireless cards. :)
<pitsaki> my channel now gets a random name?
<qin> dall: iwconfig os good, but for wpa it need help
<anthony_dev> ubuntu 11.04 booted form usb currently is running in live mode. when I will install this system will it ask me for passwords ? or there will be some defaults?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  use of the 'dd' command can do that.
<qin> *is
<ActionParsnip> anthony_dev: you will setup a user at install time
<dall> qin, what help ?
<amd64> is there a way to send data from a program like hwinfo into a text file so it can more easily and leisurely be read?
<Dr_Willis> anthony_dev:  the installer asks for a initial user and password yes.
<dall> Dr_Willis, i found http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/     i think i can connect with a command
<adam61> ActionParsnip: didn't seem to work, but now the video doesn't play in flash either. do you know how i'd go about enabling the integrated version? the link for that on their site doesn't say how to go about doing that, they just say it happens automatically, which for me according to about:plugins hasn't happened
<Dr_Willis> amd64:  command > foo.txt
<ActionParsnip> insanity99: the fact it can run games in windows is moot, the driver architecture in windows is completely different to Linux.
<adbuntu> Is there any way to get rhythmbox to play .pls (internet radio streams)???
<amd64> Dr_Willis, thank you!
<adbuntu> It seems to not know what to do with them.
<Dr_Willis> amd64:  check out bash 'redirection' for more neat tricks
<insanity99> ActionParsnip, its an intel HD card, just integrated
<arand> amd64: Alternatively redirect to a pager, like "hwinfo | less"
<qin> adbuntu: cvlc <your>.pls (neat way to do it)
<amd64> arand, ill check that out.
<Roasted_> 685mb... is that the size of 11.04 32 bit?
<ActionParsnip> insanity99: that may be why, you may need an xorg.conf to setup better settings, or you could try the xorg edgers ppa to get a later driver
<insanity99> ActionParsnip, not really moot, people where saying it was because its a weak card, but its not as weak as they were saying
<pitsaki_> i am back
<arand> Roasted_: The iso, possibly, not the installed system though, check with !md5sum
<ActionParsnip> insanity99: it may be weak under Linux, the drivers are different. You can get full 3D using chips like SiS under Windows but only get 2D under Linux
<adbuntu> qin, is that a terminal command?
<Roasted_> arand, it just seemed small to me
<qin> adbuntu: yes
<ActionParsnip> insanity99: different support, different performance
<Roasted_> arand, and I cant find the md5's on the ubuntu site to compare
<insanity99> ActionParsnip, not sure how i would do that, im new to linux
<arand> !md5sum | Roasted_
<ubottu> Roasted_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pitsaki> lol, using getid i make my own operating system!!!
<Roasted_> arand, I know.
<ActionParsnip> insanity99: nobody is born knowing, go research the file or find the ppa
<Roasted_> arand, but I can't find them on the UBUNTU SITE to compare them.
<adbuntu> oh that's VLC, though
<adbuntu> I wanted to use rhythmbox because I have a plugin to show what I'm playing on Skype.
<pitsaki> its called billos
<adbuntu> Oh well.
<adbuntu> I don't think it's possible.
<pitsaki> /home/pitsaki/BillOS
<insanity99> ActionParsnip, ok i'll take a look
<qin> adbuntu: Possible by menu>file>open...
<pitsaki> lol, ubuntu have any viruses?
<ActionParsnip> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<arand> Roasted_: The links I gave you tells you where they can be found
<pitsaki> file:///home/pitsaki/BillOS
<g0bl1n> wow, on Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.10 the Workspace Switcher was much more awesome than Unity 11.04. It ordered all the windows. Can't Unity do that ?? :-(
<Roasted_> arand, we're not on the same page.
<Roasted_> arand, I know how to find the md5 sum. But I cannot find the md5 on the site prior to downloading.
<Dr_Willis> g0bl1n:  theres some other woarkspace switcher indicator-applets out there you can  try
<arand> Roasted_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Roasted_> arand, the purpose of md5 is to compare. You compare it to what it should be versus what you have. I know how to get what I have when it's downloaded. But I cannot find the md5 posted on the ubuntu site for that comparison to take place.
<Roasted_> arand, please read what I'm saying...
<adam61> does anyone know how to enable the integrated flash on chrome? it says it does it automatically but about:plugins only lists the nonintegrated one for me
<puck_cent>  /part
<adbuntu> qin I'll give it a shot, but I don't think you're right.
<xrdodrx> Roasted, , which md5 do you need?
<g0bl1n> Dr_Willis, which ? From the repos ?
<OerHeks> Roasted, please read what arand is giving you >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM you will find the md5sums @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ActionParsnip> pitsaki: we can' see that as it is on your system, use imageshack or similar
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | Roasted_
<ubottu> Roasted_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<qin> adbuntu: Last time i have used rythbox was almost last millenium.
<Roasted_> my apologies arand
<Roasted_> I see that now
<tuggle> hi, somehow my acpid doesn't work correctly. I want it to execute the events in /etc/acpi/ and I am sure that everything is configure correctly in there. Any suggestion what it could be? acpi_listen works as expected
<arand> Roasted_: No worries :)
<adbuntu> Yeah, google tells me you can't really do internet radio streams in rhythmbox. If I can find a better player that works with skype and IRC, I'll see.
<pitsaki> just i give you bill os
<qin> adbuntu: mpd have some plugins for irc (dunno skype)
<tiox> Hey guys, I was wondoering if there was an easy way to make any window skip the taskbar and run maximized.
<adam61> everyone has gotten flash working with no problems? no one has any ideas on how to fix this?
<OerHeks> adbuntu, look for .m3u or .pls for streams in rhythmbox, it works for me, press ctrl + i ...
<tiox> You know, without shantz-xwinwrap... or maybe with xwinwrap...
<Darael> tiox: Devilspie, configured with gdevilspie?  Not sure off the top of my head if it does skip-taskbar, but I think it does.
<BluesKaj> adam61, i'm not stright on your problem , both audio and video not working on youtube ?
<adbuntu> I'm using .pls, OerHeks
<ActionParsnip> tiox: some apps have switches to run mximized. You can instal devilspie and grab gdevilspie from googlecode, you can then tell apps how to load and such when they load
<Darael> ActionParsnip: gdevlispie is in the repos in Natty, at least.
<tiox> Hmmm... I'll look into that.
<tiox> I also wanted to load without decoration. Any way I can do that?
<adam61> BluesKaj, ya, it was just audio but now video isn't working either. i would like to try re-enabling the integrated flashplayer on chrome but i don't know how
<ActionParsnip> Darael: is it?
<ActionParsnip> !info gdevilspie
<Roasted_> How can I create blank files that are taking up 5mb of space each? Also, is there a way to do it and create several hundred of then, naming them concurrently as copy 1 copy 2 etc?
<ubottu> gdevilspie (source: gdevilspie): A user friendly interface for devilspie. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.5-1 (natty), package size 21 kB, installed size 204 kB
<ActionParsnip> yay
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  use of the dd command and a little bash scripting can do that.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: http://markus.revti.com/2007/06/creating-empty-file-with-specified-size/
<adbuntu> THe control + i think SHOULD work.
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, thanks bro
<llutz> Roasted_: dd if=dev/zero of=file bs=5M count=1         write a loop around
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: all I did was websearch.....
<tiox> Thanks, I'll grab them and investigate.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: did you not try researching before asking..
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, well my curiosity isn't so much creating the empty file, but being able to create exactly 620 of them
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, as opposed to CTRL V, CTRL V, CTRL V, CTRL V
<adbuntu> Can I upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 with relative ease?
 * S74rk7 is away: Gone away for now
<adbuntu> Or is it not worth it
<adbuntu> should I just do a fresh install
<multipass> 11.04 is kinda messy.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: you will need a bash scipt with an incrementing number to use with the filename
<llutz> Roasted_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-while-loop/
<adbuntu> Messy?
<adbuntu> I was looking forward to the new GUI
<OerHeks> adbuntu, 10.04 > 10.10 > 11.04
<BluesKaj> adam61, in the chrome addressbar about:plugins , enable flash
<multipass> i tried to switch to it, but too many things were messed up for me
<ActionParsnip> adbuntu: you will need to upgrade to maverick (10.10) first
<multipass> im back on 10.10 and happy again
<adbuntu> I'm a big fan of the Windows 7 taskbar
<adbuntu> and I heard 11.04 has something similar
<multipass> go ahead and try it, but keep ur older install of 10.04
<ActionParsnip> adbuntu: there is dockbarx which is similar
<anthony_dev> multipass which things?
<Darael> Roasted_: Use "for i in `seq 620`; do <command-or-set-of-commands-here-involving-$i-in-filename>; done"
<TheeSaga> You can get a dock that resembles windows 7 on previous versions.
<riktking> lol, i only have a virt k/b on my desire
<adam61> BluesKaj, i've done that, but the only one that's listed is the one that i downloaded separately, the 64 bit version. it doesn't list the one i want to enable for some strange reason. i even reinstalled chrome, but nothing
 * anthony_dev is new user to ubuntu. planing to run mysql/php/apache/j2me env.
<adbuntu> TheeSaga, you mean CairoDOck?
<Roasted_> Darael, you lost me a bit. I can just put within the main command itself to do 620 without scripting it to loop?
<multipass> anthony_dev: somethign with xorg was seriouslly messed up, dual monitor desktop environemnts were crippled, also ati drivers were mostly broken out of the box, edge flipping dosnt work
<TheeSaga> Yes CairoDock works, I personally use Docky.
<multipass> ive come to like docky the best of al
<ActionParsnip> adbuntu: http://i35.tinypic.com/20sd7bd.jpg <- Dockbarx
<Dr_Willis> so many docks.. so many with so many annoyances. :) heh
<adbuntu> ooh nice.
<llutz> Roasted_: yes,            for i in $(seq 620); do dd if=dev/zero of=file-$i bs=5M count=1       ;done
<Dr_Willis> run one on the bottom. and a differnt one on the side.
<multipass> anthony_dev: so a few things that made ubuntu what it was to me, now no longer work, rendering it a bad release for me
<adbuntu> I never considered the Win7 one to be a "dock"
<Roasted_> llutz, nice... thanks
<adbuntu> I guess it is.
<llutz> Roasted_: or bs=1024k count=5
<Roasted_> llutz, including "for i in" in that command I take it?
<Roasted_> llutz, that beginning part didnt strike me as part of a command so I had to ask to make sure
<adbuntu> Are there any good applications to take advantage of compiz and totally revamp the look of Ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> Bash Basics day. :) well bash '202' i guess heh.
<llutz> Roasted_: yes, from "for i" until "done"
<adbuntu> Like themes and stuff
<ActionParsnip> adbuntu: http://lh3.ggpht.com/_LeraopNmMbg/TCJEzhXi1_I/AAAAAAAAH6Y/ZdQhZBuCbSM/101604-2.png
<adbuntu> ooh, that looks perfect. thanks, man
<Dr_Willis> !changetheme | adbuntu
<Roasted_> llutz, hmm I just for dd: opening 'dev'zero no such file or dir
<ubottu> adbuntu: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Dr_Willis> its /dev/zero :) not dev/zero
<adbuntu> Thank you.
<llutz> Dr_Willis: typo, thanks for correcting
<Roasted_> gotcha
<seba_> Hi how I can change the tty?
<Roasted_> its running now
<Roasted_> thanks llutz + Dr_Willis
<llutz> Roasted_: btw, did you find your ultimate backup-solution? ;)
<Roasted_> llutz, No. the hunt is on. In fact, I'm testing out a potential bug right now. If you're interested in hearing some craziness I could PM ya about it.
<Darael> seba_: Assuming you mean drop to a tty, or use a different tty, do ctl+alt+f{1,2,3,4,5,6}.  ctl+alt+f7 usually gets you back to the GUI.  Sometimes it;s F8.
<seba_> thank you
<Carl892> I have a problem, this server has two partitions (/dev/sda1 and /dev/sda6) which are mounted as / and /data respectively. The problem is the sda1 has only 10 MB free, while sda6 has over 100 GB free. I want to give some of sda6's space to sda1.. how can I do that?
<Dr_Willis> Carl892:  one is a primary, other is a logical. that may make it harder to do.  You COULD just move some stuff from / to sda6 and set up a link to point to the new location.
<ActionParsnip> Carl892: try: sudo apt-get clean
<ThinkT510> Carl892: you'll have to resize your partitions, including your extended partition that holds sda6
<Carl892> ThinkT510, do you know how?
<Carl892> from the command line
<ThinkT510> Carl892: can't you do it via gparted from a livecd?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> kpackagekit constantly prompts me to upgrade my system. this is extremely annoying. how can I stop this ?
<DrHalan> hey,
<DrHalan> can i use the telepathy ppa with natty? seems like it depens on gnome3?
<sburwood1> I have a partition that I created with gparted that I can't use.  How can I change permissions?
<xrdodrx> are repos slow for anyone else?
<ThinkT510> sburwood1: you trying to mount it?
<sburwood1> ThinkT510: As far as I know, it is mounted
<llutz> sburwood1: read "man chmod" "man chown"  if its a unix-filesystem like ext-fs
<ThinkT510> sburwood1: what filesystem is it?
<Darael> xrdodrx: Nope, nice and speedy here - try changing mirror.
<gorio_BR> hi all
<kasztan85> hi all
<gorio_BR> could anyone help me to install glibc-devel for Ubuntu 11.04 x64 ?
<xrdodrx> Darael, I tried but it seems all the mirrors don't have all the packages yet
<alesan> hi
<alesan> how can uninstall the ubuntu-font?
<alesan> I did not have it before the upgrade and now it's creeping in
<mdel_> can I create an "install partition" from the install ISO?
<xrdodrx> alesan, I don't know why you'd want to uninstall it when you can just change your font
<zaksoldier> Hi all
<mdel_> my cdrom on my dell wont boot
<alesan> xrdodrx, I do not understand, you are saying yuo do not know how to uninstall it?
<mdel_> no matter what I do to the bios
<mdel_> so I need to install from a bootable partition
<alesan> I could delete the files but maybe there is a better way, I do not know
<xrdodrx> alesan, I do know how, remove the ttf-ubuntu-font-family package.
<mdel_> i created a 1gb partition on another disk
<alesan> xrdodrx, thanks!
<xrdodrx> you're welcome :)
<adam61> anyone here know how i can enable integrated flash on chrome if it's just not showing up?
<Psoulocybe> Howdy
<ThinkT510> alesan: why remove the package when you can just change fonts?
<xrdodrx> ThinkT510, that's what I wanted to know lol
<alesan> damn it also wants to remove several other packages
<xrdodrx> alesan, which are?
<alesan> ThinkT510, xrdodrx to avoid "accidental" come back of that font
<ThinkT510> xrdodrx: i thought i'd rephrase it for him
<alesan> and to avoid having to change possibly several other packages
<alesan> sorry
<xrdodrx> alesan, "accidental comeback"?
<alesan> programs I mean
<xrdodrx> um, I don't really understand
<rhizmoe> i hate to ask an "ne1" question, but there has to be something better than gwibber. please tell me it.
<alesan> xrdodrx, Kubuntu-desktop, Kubuntu-default-settings
<xrdodrx> if you change to say dejavu sans it shouldn't ever come back unless you change it back
<xrdodrx> alesan, those are called
<ThinkT510> alesan: just change the default fault
<Cube``> hey, how do i compress something using "zip" on the command line
<xrdodrx> alesan, "meta packages", they aren't actually anything
<Cube``> just like zip *?
<alesan> xrdodrx, so why I did not have this font before, and after the upgrade many programs use it?
<Cube``> or like zip <filename.zip> *?
<alesan> I used thunderbird until this afternoon, now I open it and it uses this font too
<adam61> nobody?
<xrdodrx> alesan, because Canonical designed the Ubuntu font family and incorporated it into the system.
<alesan> ThinkT510, where do I change that?
<alesan> xrdodrx, that is not new in 11.04
<sburwood1> ThinkT510: I think I made it an ext4 filesystem.  I used gparted that I had installed in my 11.04 that is on this computer
<rhizmoe> adam61: i see nothing else from you but the one-word question, "nobody?"
<ThinkT510> alesan: not sure sorry
<gribouille> what does the following error message mean : dpkg-genchanges: error: cannot read files list file: No such file or directory ?
<xrdodrx> alesan, It's safe to remove kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-default-settings packages, that would happen any time you remove a default component of the system.
<alesan> I will just delete the ttf files then, I've already wasted too much time on this
<xrdodrx> alesan, that's probably not smart
<mdel_> any ideas???
<alesan> :(
<alesan> thanks anyway
<xrdodrx> alesan, I don't use KDE, but go into appearance settings.
<xrdodrx> There's a way to change the font, I'm sure.
<alesan> oh I really need to go my wife's dad needs help bye! thanks
<bibliotheque> guys, i m trying to get xbmc working, no way. i sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc-svn/ppa
<bibliotheque> and sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa as well
<adam61> rhizmoe: sorry, i'm trying not to flood the channel with just my questions, so i'm spacing them out. i've been on here and ##flash for three hours and haven't gotten my questions answered.. i know they're difficult but.. i can't get flash to work. i have tried everything. i have chrome now (ubuntu 11.04) with 64 bit flash, i can't find the integrated flash in about:plugins, argh lol..
<bibliotheque> some files failed to load with sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install xbmc says Unable to locate package xbmc...
<martin____> hi can someone help me here, i upgraded to ubuntu 11.04, but now i cannot get any further than a black screen with a mouse pointer,
<bibliotheque> any help would be greatly appreciated
<rhizmoe> adam61: ah, no idea. could just be a problem of living on the cutting edge
<martin____> i tried recovery mode, but failsafe graphic mode doesn't work at all it returns me to the grub menu straight away
<adam61> rhizmoe: that's very true.. a good point i guess haha
<rhizmoe> adam61: i'm no expert, but i'd say 64bit flash on 11 is an advanced topic
<adam61> rhizmoe: ya, my flash wasn't working, so i just tried the 64 bit, and it didn't work either, but now i can't find the integrated one. i've reinstalled chrome even
<Dr_Willis> bibliotheque:  i think thres some beta-experimental xbmc ppa needed for 11.04
<xrdodrx> adam61, there's really not many reasons to use 64-bit linux, 64-bit linux supports RAM over 4GB
<xrdodrx> 32-bit linux supports**
<Dr_Willis> bibliotheque:  i got it working here on one of my machines.. i forget which one.
<xrdodrx> adam61, it may be worth looking into to install a 32-bit ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> I find my video reencoding is faster on 64bit. :)
<Dr_Willis> but i rarely have flash issues in 64bit linux either. mustbe i just dont use flash a lot.
<ubuntu> the highlights to this nick will be fun :/
<xrdodrx> Dr_Willis, I try to use it as little as possible too :P
<goriofab> hi all, could anyone help me how to install glibc-devel for Ubuntu 11.04 x64 ?
<adam61> xrdodrx: really? ok cool, that's good to know. i've read a lottt and never heard that before.. i only have like about 1 Gb and 2000 MHz
<xrdodrx> adam61, yeah, you should really install 32-bit ubuntu :)
<adam61> xrdodrx: everything is working great except no sound in flash; i can almost live with that - almost
<rhizmoe> "got it working" = advanced topic :)
<adam61> rhizmoe: what's that - advanced topic?
<ubuntu> my mouse behaves erratically after resume -- is this a common problem?
<aendruk> How can I control what fonts are substituted for missing fonts? ('fc-match TimesNRMT' returns DejaVu Sans, which is completely inappropriate.)
<rhizmoe> adam61: uhhh, it's a category i use for "not really for people who'd have to ask questions about it" :) nothing personal!
<caraconan> Good evening
<caraconan> Which repository should I install to get the package gspca?
<caraconan> I come from Debian and I see a lot of entries in my sources.list
<Guest15310> What so spesial whit irc, wy not paltalk? ??????????????
<ubuntu> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<genii-around> Guest15310: Can you use paltalk to converse with 1740 people at once?
<Roasted_> Is it possible to run Unity in Virtualbox?
<Dr_Willis> Guest15310:  whens the last time you saw a channel with 3000+ people in it on paltalk? :) Plus IRC has been around much longer.
<Guest15310> You can you voice. And the grafick looks good :)
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  use the unity-2d package.
<Guest86629> irc for the mfw
<Dr_Willis> 1000+ people using voice.. not going to work out very well.
<aendruk> caraconan: Iirc it should already be included with the kernel.
<Dr_Willis> the askubuntu.com site has a neat little chat feature.
<ThinkT510> Roasted_: apparently you can, if you set 3d on and give it 128mg
<Guest15310> What is irc many used for???????
<Roasted_> ThinkT510, nice. thanks bro.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i think theres been some work in the latest virtualbox to get them working better with gnome3 and unity.
<Dr_Willis> Guest15310:  you are looking at it.. chat rooms.
<Guest15310> What is irc many used for????
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, nice. I don't need unity, as I will probably be putting XFCE on this virtual instance. It's for a teacher to check out and see how they like it. (mostly because I wouldn't deploy Unity with it being so new, but I'd like to show it off if its supported)
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  unity is the sort of thing thats a little hard to show off :) but i do see new lens for it and other new features/tools every day for it.
<Guest15310> What is irc manly used for???
<steven__> tu suce ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest15310:  you are looking at it.. chat rooms.  <--- are you reading what people say to you?
<erebus> Hey. Can someone add jin download to launchpad? https://launchpad.net/jin http://www.jinchess.com/unix_download
<adam61> rhizmoe: good luck to ubuntu if that's the attitude to new users..............
<fiber> Hey everyone... I have a little non-ubuntu specific problem.  Basically, I'm trying to sell my desktop and I'm finding it much harder than in the past.... I was wondering if anyone sucessfully got rid of their desktop recently and what their experience was like.... did you have to lowball the price more than usual?   where did you have to go to sell it? etc
<oCean> fiber: not in this channel please, you can try #ubuntu-offtopic
<fiber> oCean: Cool... thanks for the tip!
<rhizmoe> adam61: that's not their attitude, just mine :)
<rhizmoe> like i said, nothing personal.
<rhizmoe> i'm just a random dude
<adam61> rhizmoe: good for you, be proud i guess
<kappuera> #php
<ubuntu> Hey everyone, question for you: my mouse is unusable right after resume, anyone know what's going on?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you may need to unload and reload the driver module
<pr0ton> ubuntu, what a nice username :D
<rex1> 1.2mbps dl, sweet. scanned with avast, file is fine.
<rex1> no serial provided and key is registered as invalid by microsoft - you'll need a phone activation keygen or crack to get this working.
<rex1> Sorry!
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, is that a permanent fix, or will I have to add it to /etc/modles or something
<pr0ton> rex1, lol
<rex1> ;]
<ubuntu> pr0ton, it's the default username for unconfigured xchat I think :p
<pr0ton> rex1, why would anybody even use Windows? :D
<pr0ton> i've not used it for years, since i've started using this
<pr0ton> so cool, this is ;)
<rex1> There are more channels then #ubuntu ;)
<xrdodrx> pr0ton, legacy support and...that's it really lol
<kostodo> if i want to install LAMP on ubuntu and i apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql phpmyadmin do i also need to get GD separately and things like that?
<xrdodrx> I use an XP VM for anything I need windows for
<pr0ton> kostkon, gd ?
<oCean> kostodo: 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server' should do it all
<s3r3n1t7> kostodo, you'll have to do those by hand i'm afraid, but most are available as simply libs for apache
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you will need to make a small script to run at wake up
<steven__> qui suce ??
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: your system just has issues with suspend under linux.
<kostodo> oCean, s3r3n1t7 : ive actually already run a apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql phpmyadmin
<kostodo> does that mean i cant install lamp-server?
<ThinkT510> !fr | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<s3r3n1t7> oCean, you can install those fine, but it's recomended you remove those first, then install the lampserver via tasksel
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: if you run:  lsmod | grep psm     do you see: psmouse
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: follow this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+question/155520
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: same issue
<ubuntu> thanks :)
<Abhijit> hi
<LAcan> can anyone help me with a permissions problem regarding an NTFS share? I can read it no problem but I cant write to it...
<kostodo> s3r3n1t7: whats the difference with apt-get and tasksel?
<sysop-work> hey anyone know about dell 5I in ubuntu? I cant get megacli or dellmgr to see it?
<Abhijit> anyone tried installing lxfe on ubuntu? hows the experience? do we loose power of gnome?
<oCean> kostodo: the tasksel command will additionally install libapache2-mod-php5 I think
<kostodo> s3r3n1t7: and what exactly is bundled with lamp-server?
<s3r3n1t7> kostodo, tasksel also does a few sanity checks, and uses apt-get as it's backend. I'm not sure exactly which packages it installs along, but i'm sure it's written down somewhere
<Dr_Willis> LAcan:  how did you mount it?  can the root user write to it?
<ubuntu> Abhijit, do you know about lubuntu? lxde and lightweight apps
<athul> @Abhijit use lubuntu...
<ThinkT510> !info lamp-server
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | LAcan
<ubottu> Package lamp-server does not exist in natty
<ubottu> LAcan: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Abhijit> ubuntu, yes i know
<Abhijit> athul, ok
<LogicallyDashing> I'm running a game (Minecraft) in a different X server from everything else. Seems to work fine, except there's no sound... UNTIL I switch back to my primary X server, at which point all the sounds it should have played are all played at once. What might cause this?
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: do you mean lxde
<LAcan> Dr_Willis, root can write to it, mounted by fstab
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, yes
<ubuntu> Abhijit, you can have lxde and gnome installed on the same system, and choose which you want to use when you login
<Taev> i was updating my ubuntu install and it asked me to configure grub, i selected all the devices that were previously there and now it says grub failed
<Taev> but there is no option to go back
<LAcan> Dr_Willis, i used to have some additional params in my fstab, something that gave 0777 to it but I lost those somehow...
<Taev> it says if i continue i may not be able to boot
<Dr_Willis> LAcan:  then you need the proper options in fstab for allowing other users to acces it the ntfs-3g homepage/faq will have some examples.
<Abhijit> ubuntu, that i know. i wanted to know if after doing that can we see major decrease on system resource uses?
<Taev> but i can't go back the only option is "forward"
<Dr_Willis> LAcan:  umask, or uid/gid are commonly used.
<Abhijit> because lxde is light wight
<LAcan> Dr_Willis, can i tell fstab to chown it?
<Dr_Willis> LAcan:  you can also try the ntfs-config tool. to set it
<kostodo> oCean, s3r3n1t7 : so how do i reverse the apt-get install that i did of apache2 php5 mysql phpmyadmin ?
<kostodo> apt-get uninstall?
<Dr_Willis> LAcan:  its a fstab entry option. yes.
<LAcan> kk
<steven__> vous etes vraiment une bande de pute
<ubuntu> Abhijit, lxde gives you an energy saving, but it's even more with lubuntu's lightweight apps. I've heard an average of 1-2 watt savings with lubuntu
<steven__> (putain si ca répond pas ...)
<s3r3n1t7> kostodo, yes. simply change the install to remove
<ubuntu> steven__: nique toi
<Taev> it says /usr/sbin/grub-setup : warn attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR this is a bad idea. /usr/sbin/grub-setup error embedding is not possible but this is required when the root device is on a RAID array
<kostodo> s3r3n1t7: okay i'll give that a shot, thanks. is there anything else i will need extra after lamp-server?
<Taev> "Continue?"
<xrdodrx> is any version of MS Office usable with Wine? (2003, 2007, 2010)?
<s3r3n1t7> kostodo, no, it should have everything you need. Should you be missing, shout in this channel, i'm sure there's someone who can help.
<ThinkT510> !appdb | xrdodrx
<ubottu> xrdodrx: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Abhijit> ubuntu, great.
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: its a lightweight DE to replace Gnome, you select the DE at logon
<kostodo> s3r3n1t7: thanks for your help
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, okay
<xrdodrx> ThinkT510, I was more lookign for people's experiences :)
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: you don't lose gnome in any way, you can still even use gnome apps in lxde
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, yeah
<kostodo> s3r3n1t7: what about an ftp server?
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu/Lxde is getting very good.
<s3r3n1t7> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<ThinkT510> xrdodrx: i've used word 2003 in wine, it worked, but i can't say i did anything complicated with it
<athul> lm-sensors doesnt detect the presence of my processor sensors..i have a intel i5 processor. can anyone help me with this?
<s3r3n1t7> !ftpd | kostodo
<ubottu> kostodo: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<s3r3n1t7> kostodo, as you can see there are quite a few out there, pick one that you like
<kostodo> s3r3n1t7: im guessing there are differences mostly in security. but i remember using proftpd in the past. what would you recommend?
<s3r3n1t7> kostodo, proftpd is a decent choice in my opinion. however, it's not i who have to work with it. They are all secure, if you set them up to be so.
<kostodo> okay
<adam61> does anyone know if my 2000MHz and 1Gb ram are just not enough to run flash in 64bit ubuntu 11.04? if that's the case, could i get away with it if i disable compiz and add a lot of ram?
<Dr_Willis> adam61:  ive seen people with flash issues with much higher end machines.
<Dr_Willis> adam61:  or run it good on lower end machines.
<Dr_Willis> adam61:  disable compiz is trivial to do to test it. you may want to try a lighter desktop
<ActionParsnip> adam61: thats more than I have (but I have nvidia video chip ;))
<adam61> Dr_Willis: do you know anything that works in general? LUbuntu u think?
<adam61> ActionParsnip: really? i have nvidia chip too! :))
<Dr_Willis> adam61:  lubuntu is good enough to try  in any case. :)
<ubuntu> lubuntu has very low system requirements :)
<adam61> cool, i guess i will then
<ubuntu> puppy linux is good too
<adam61> thanks!!
<Dr_Willis> Puppy linux - is very weird in many ways. :) I perfer Lubuntu, or tiny core linux.
<ActionParsnip> adam61: yeah, easy stuff dude
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: lucid puppy can use ubuntu repos which is very weird
<athul> lm-sensors doesnt detect the presence of my processor sensors..i get bogus readings from acpi...i have a intel i5 processor. can anyone help me with this?
<Dr_Willis> Puppy is weird in so many ways.  :) I gave up on it. heh.
<adam61> ActionParsnip: if you say you're running it with less than i have, i might be inclined to stick with ubuntu 11.04. the only real problem i have is flash, and that's mostly a waste of time anyways, so..
<ActionParsnip> adam61: do you use a 64bit ubuntu?
<adam61> yep
<adam61> ActionParsnip: i haven't been able to get the flash working yet and it's been about two weeks now
<ActionParsnip> adam61: tried the 64bit plugin?
<ActionParsnip> adam61: if you do then you will need to remove all other flash plugins or it will conflict
 * jiltdil i have n oissue with flash in 64bit yet
<adam61> ActionParsnip: that's what i have right now.. i would like to try switching back to the integrated plugin on chrome, but i can't seem to find it
<kostodo> s3r3n1t7: would i need to install something to get php's mail() to work?
<Dr_Willis> adam61:  is your flash issue just no sound? or other issues?
<s3r3n1t7> kostodo, i'd suggest trying that out with a simpel script to test it
<adam61> ActionParsnip: oh, maybe that's my problem, i need to remove any extra flash plugins. how would i do that?
<hbalint> kostodo: sendmail (+postfix)
<chrome_> Ubuntu is only for human beings? 'cause I have a monkey that likes computers and he knows how to play mahjong.
<adam61> Dr_Willis: no sound, it cuts out after a few seconds then freezes my computer
<kostodo> hbalint: why postfix?
<Dr_Willis> adam61:  sound freezin the whole pc? that is weird..
<Hawkysoft> hey all, i been fkin stupid and deleted libstdc....
<Hawkysoft> now how can i fix this?
<Hawkysoft> im still running on it
<adam61> Dr_Willis: ya, not much fun lol
<Hawkysoft> but im sure if i reboot im fked
<Abhijit> Hawkysoft, find it in synaptic and instsall from there?
<hbalint> kostodo: easier.. but u can use eg. exim if u want...
<Hawkysoft> there is no synaptic anymore?
<foreal> I made a live usb 10.10.  But when I tried to download an anti-virus, I was told no more space on the computer.  Is there any way to disable the persitence or have the applications downloaded on the computer not the usb, like a live CD?
<joker_> can any1 help me with ettercap-NG
<Dr_Willis> Hawkysoft:  install it ifyou want it.
<kostodo> hbalint: i mean what does it do that sendmail wont?
<Hawkysoft> Dr_Willis, how?
<adam61> ActionParsnip: do you know if there's a way to find out if i have any other flash plugins on my system? according to about:plugins, i just have the one, and there's no integrated one like there should be even when i disable the 64 bit one
<Abhijit> Hawkysoft, then find in software cneter
<Hawkysoft> Abhijit, how i install it?
<wahben> Hi guys!
<Hawkysoft> Abhijit, no software center..
<Dr_Willis> Hawkysoft:  with the software center or apt-get
<Abhijit> Hawkysoft, software center will be there
<Hawkysoft> no apt-get
<Abhijit> ??
<Abhijit> no apt get no software center no synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> Hawkysoft:  so.. what OS are you running exactly then?
<Abhijit> how you achieved this success Hawkysoft ???
<Hawkysoft> well
<Hawkysoft> i removed the packaged
<Hawkysoft> packages...
<Dr_Willis> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wahben> I just got a new computer and after installing nvidia drivers, it fails to boot in X. Unfortunately I don't have the original xorg.conf, how can I manually reset xorg.conf to Ubuntu's default?
<Hawkysoft> and im sure if i reboot now im fucked
<adam61> does anyone know if it's safe to remove Pulseaudio? anyone ever done this successfully?
<wahben> I have shell access of course
<Dr_Willis> Hawkysoft:  you removed what exactly?
<ActionParsnip> adam61: try: sudo find / -iname libflashplugin.so
<chrome_> what's the best simple game for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> adam61:  you could just install kubuntu-desktop i think that would not use pulse audio by default.
<joker_> kan iemand my help met ettercap-NG
<janisozaur> how do I build a package from sources of a project that has 'debian' subdir?
<ActionParsnip> chrome_: there is not single best anything in any OS
<chrome_> I would like to know a good game for my monkey kill some time
<ActionParsnip> chrome_: supertuxcart !!
<adam61> ActionParsnip: k i did that and it didn't return an output
<ActionParsnip> chrome_: if you add the getdeb repo (use the deb on the site), you can install tonnes of awesome native games
<Dr_Willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<janisozaur> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<adam61> Dr_Willis: ya, i might try that; would the same go for LUbuntu?
<chrome_> thanks ActionParsnip. I'm from Morocco and here it is usual for families to have monkeys (like dogs). Do you think my monkey can play that one? He can play mahjong.
<Dr_Willis> adam61:  i think so
<ActionParsnip> adam61: it will take a while to run
<guntbert> Hawkysoft: well ... it *should* be possible to download the apt-get package from the web and then use dpkg to install it
<sec_goat> can some one please help me work the kinks out of my sudoers file?
<ActionParsnip> adam61: it has only finished when you get the prompt back
<MonkeyDust> what's this?
<Hawkysoft> guntbert, should but wouldnt
<adam61> ActionParsnip: ya, got the prompt back, then i tried it again and it was quicker but still no output
<Hawkysoft> apt-get is not there anymore
<MonkeyDust> i'm not to be played with :p
<ActionParsnip> adam61: ok try: sudo find / -iname "*.so" | grep flash
<guntbert> Hawkysoft: did you read what I said?
<xibalba> hey all, is anyone aware of a freeswitch pkg for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<xibalba> couldn't find it in aptitude
<Hawkysoft> ohh
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | xibalba
<ubottu> xibalba: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<Hawkysoft> yeah i see it
<Hawkysoft> sorry guntbert
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: beat me to it
<guntbert> Hawkysoft: :)
<bit-sniffer> hey is any hacker here
<bit-sniffer> ?
<adam61> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/2K8tgCbP
<guntbert> bit-sniffer: wrong channel
<xibalba> there is only freeswitch drivers
<joker_> Sniff sumwer else
<bit-sniffer> aha ok
<Hawkysoft> guntbert, any idea where i can find it?
 * jiltdil might be cracker here lol
<kostodo> is it possible to enable AFP file sharing on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> afp?
<LAcan> anyone got a link on how I can make an fstab mounted partition be owned by my user?
<teknowill> chown user /
<kostodo> Dr_Willis: apple filing protocol
<Dr_Willis> LAcan:  for ntfs.. i suggested the ntfs-3g homepage and faq/ you DONT chown/chmod a ntfs/vfat after its mounted
<xibalba> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> LAcan:  also the ntfs-3g wiki page for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !ntgs-3g
<LAcan> Dr_Willis, ya but I can specify permissions in fstab
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<LAcan> Dr_Willis, i did it before...?
<kostodo> !netatalk
<LAcan> i dont need a driver, i can write to it as root
<Dr_Willis> LAcan:  you use the umask, OR uid/gid options normally.
<jiltdil> <kostodo>yes it is posible
<Dr_Willis> LAcan:  the ntfs-3g homepage/faq gives examples of  fstab entries that do just what you are asking i recall.
<kostodo> jiltdil: any idea how?
<jiltdil> kostodo: i think these type of help you can get from googeling it is quite simple to find on it :)
<Dr_Willis> LAcan:   the ntfs-config tool (not installed by defailt) lets you enable write access to ntfs/vfat for all users also. via a check box.
<goriofab> hi all, could anyone help me how to install glibc-devel for Ubuntu 11.04 x64 ?
<LAcan> Dr_Willis, thats in the repos?
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-9 (natty), package size 89 kB, installed size 900 kB
<LucidGuy> rc/init startup issue.  Ubuntu 10.04.. script within /etc/init.d/  update-rc.d *script* defaults 99.. all ok.  The script executes a command located on a mounted nfs filesystem (mounted via fstab)... now the init scrip fails as if the nfs filesystem is not available yet...  Ideas/Solutions?
<Dr_Willis> ntfs-config was a little flakey last i used it.
<kostodo> Quit unintentionally
<kostodo> Who was it that was telling me about installing AFP on Ubuntu?
<adam61> ActionParsnip: should i maybe try uninstalling flashplugin-installer and chrome and then installing them again? do i do this by typing "uninstall flashplugin-installer.so" in terminal or something?
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy:  you may want to use upstart init scripts not init.d type scripts. I think you can tell it to wait till nfs is up and going.
<LucidGuy> Dr_Willis, hmm .. never used them.
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy:  the sysv stuff is slowly getting phased out. Upstart is the future :)
<jiltdil> kostodo:http://www.jasonmyres.com/2011/03/netatalk-afp-installation-on-ubuntu-10-04-lts/             perhabs this is simple documentation you may get help one suggestion before asking please have a look at google
<Dr_Willis> actually most of the init.d scripts are upstart scripts or links to them :)
<kostodo> jiltdil: thanks for the link, i just assumed i needed a guide for 11.04
<ubuntu> Is there a list somewhere of 11.04's update history since release somewhere on the internet?  (which packages have been updated on what days)
<LucidGuy> Dr_Willis, thanks .. looking into it.
<ActionParsnip> adam61: let me just read the paste
<jiltdil> kostoso: welcome
<liminal> will this gtk2 theme work in 11.04 with unity ?
<liminal> http://jurialmunkey.deviantart.com/#/d30lm3w
<LAcan> Dr_Willis, ok ntfs-config didnt work
<ActionParsnip> adam61: yeah uninstall flashplugin-nonfree and any other flash packages you have, then install ONLY flashplugin64-installer
<adam61> ActionParsnip: ok cool, no rush. thanks very much for the help!
<adam61> ActionParsnip: how do i do that? i tried typing uninstall in terminal and it said command not found. sorry i'm a noob lol
<athul> adam61, try sudo apt-get uninstall *package_name*
<adam61> adam61: is it best to use the terminal, synaptic, or software centre to uninstall stuff, or are they all equivalent?
<adam61> ActionParsnip: oops lol is it best to use the terminal, synaptic, or software centre to uninstall stuff, or are they all equivalent?
<Onions> Hello
<adam61> athul: ok cool thanks
<Onions> i am using XCHAT, does anybody knows how to change the color of the text?
<quiescens> athul: psst, its apt-get remove, not uninstall
<Onions> quiescens, isnt it better to use purge?
<athul> quiescens, thanks...i dont use the terminal much...
<adam61> athul: it said "E: Invalid operation uninstall"
<athul> its remove not unisntall...my mistake
<adam61> athul: ok cool thanks
<Onions> adam61, try using remove or purge instead of uninstall
<quiescens> Onions: shrugs, depends what you're trying to do, i was just saying that there is no uninstall command
<Onions> quiescens, ok, hey do you know how to change the color of the text on xchat?
<quiescens> Onions: purge very often doesn't do what people think it will, and for many packages it doesn't actually do anything different to remove
<adam61> Onions, thanks, tried remove and it's working. i did flashplugin-nonfree; are there others, i'm sure there are, that i should remove? how do i find them?
<Onions> quiescens, everithing looks so gray
<quiescens> Onions: maybe you like gray!
<Onions> adam61, try using autoremove it will remove all "useless" packages
<kostodo> for a filesharing server is it best to just use tasksel and samba-server?
<athul> Onions, preferences-> colours?
<Onions> quiescens, well it is hard to read
<Michael__> why dont i see people names
<adam61> Onions, tried that but it didn't remove anything i don't think
<Onions> ok, lets see
<Core_UK> can anyone explain this error during boot "mountall: disconnect from plymouth" - happened after I installed nvidia drivers via the gui
<Onions> athul, it still looks gray
<sanjar> hi 2 all
<Onions> adam61, you have to run it after running sudo apt-get purge
<athul> funny...mine is full of colours by default....r u referring to the background?
<missil> hi all im trying to connect to my ubuntu machine using remote desktop and it is realy realy laggy using ultavnc and tightvnc - i think they were wrote by the same person
<adam61> Onions, k thanks
<multipass> is there anyway to get a ability to alt tab out of opengl apps like KDE has?
<Michael__> how do i get slick black
<Onions> athul, i am refering to the text. To the stuff i write, i see other people text in other colors
<Michael__> how do i get slick black ?
<Michael__> in ubuntu
<larsemil> touchpad not working on my acer aspire one d255e with 11.04. Anyone got any hint about how to solve that?
<liminal> will this gtk2 theme work in 11.04 with unity ?
<adam61> ActionParsnip: k i think i got the main one, flashplugin-installer, is there a way to find out if i have any other flash packages to remove?
<liminal> http://jurialmunkey.deviantart.com/#/d30lm3w
<missil> my think pad has a switch to turn on and off the touch pad
<mbeierl> Michael__: turn off the computer and everything should go black.  Not to be rude, but what is slick black and where do you want it?
<corey_> how do i get slick black
<missil> theme add form web
<mbeierl> corey_: ask Michael__
<corey_> i was testing one and now im using xchat
<adam61> Onions, do you know how to find out if there are any other flash packages installed on my system? i removed flashplugin-installer but i'd like to remove all of them if i can
<corey_> two different chat programs
<Onions> adam61, you could try using synaptic; write flash and try to uncheck all the boxes
<guedressel> hi there!
<mbeierl> corey_: my question earlier: what is slick black and where do you want it?
<guedressel> guy - my ubuntu went crazy since i updated to 11.04
<guedressel> its _always_ swapping
<adam61> Onions, ok great i'll do that, thank. just curious though, is that equivalent to using software centre or not?
<tacomaster> i was wondering i wouldnt say im a total noob at linux i have the base idea of linux and do most task at the command line but i was really wanting to dive in to the os but didnt really know where to start because i am starting to learn programming but it does no good if you dont under stand what your programming for any idea of some good web sites that really go in depth?
<Onions> adam61, yeah, but it has more options and stuff
<adam61> k cool thx
<guedressel> 848/2953mb of memory used - 733mb swap anyway :(
<guedressel> since my harddisk is not ssd my computer freezes often
<Onions> I have finally been using ubuntu for a year :D
<quiescens> guedressel: and is any of the swap that is being allocated actually being swapped in?
<BluesKaj> !fsrunner
<KM0201> Onions: congrats!
<bibliotheque> guys, i m trying to get xbmc working, no way. i sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc-svn/ppa
<bibliotheque> and sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa as well
<bibliotheque> some files failed to load with sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install xbmc says Unable to locate package xbmc...
<guedressel> quiescens: every time when i shut down the screensaver or standby it needs about five minutes to get "usable" again
<BluesKaj> !info fsrunner
<ubottu> Package fsrunner does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> bibliotheque:  i think you only want run of those.
<Dr_Willis> bibliotheque:  and you DO a 'sudo apt-get update'  after adding new repos..
<guedressel> while i'm in a session infront of the machine the speed is okay - swap shows full and hdd ist often busy anyways
<Dr_Willis> bibliotheque:  let me boot my other box and see what repo im using there.
<bibliotheque> Dr_Willis: well. i did that. though errors appeared
<Onions> KM0201, yeah, so long it has been great
<bibliotheque> ok thanks
<guedressel> is firefox 4 the bad guy? the new xfce?
<guedressel> or something in ubuntu core?
<Dr_Willis> bibliotheque:  last i looked there was a testing (svn?) repo that had the version for 11.04 the older ppa/version dident work
<Onions> KM0201, the forums have been really useful. and i have learned a lot of stuff about how Os actually work
<KM0201> Onions: wel, i imagine at a year, you're probably through most newb problems, and since you stuck w/ it, you realized its not that difficult
<Dr_Willis> guedressel:  try a differnt browser and see?
<Dr_Willis> guedressel:  couldbe flash or ff. or other memory leaks
<KM0201> Onions: did you dump windows, or are you still dual booting?
<bibliotheque> Dr_Willis: so i should go for the svn one?
<Onions> KM0201, I dumped windows in my desktop; but i have some weird problems with my netbook. I dont know how to "see" the bootloader unless I have a dual boot setup
<KM0201> Onions: thats in the grub2 configuration... you just need to comment out a line
<Dr_Willis> bibliotheque:  im using a 'team-xbmc-unstable' repo.
<bibliotheque> Dr_Willis: a lot of 404 not found errors...
<Onions> KM0201, and i have to run some commands to make it boot.
<KM0201> Onions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bibliotheque> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc-unstable/ppa    then?
<Onions> KM0201, can you change it from the live cd?, i mean, like when you first install the Os?
<Dr_Willis> willis@Cow:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/team-xbmc-unstable-natty.list
<Dr_Willis> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/unstable/ubuntu natty main
<Dr_Willis>  
<KM0201> Onions: scroll down to the "Grub hidden by default" and follow the instructions to enable/disable it (by commenting it out w/ the # sign)...
<Dr_Willis> Thats what i am using on my 11.04 box
<bibliotheque> Dr_Willis: in /etc/sources?
<KM0201> Onions: from the live cd.. don't think so, you'd prolly have to do it on your first boot.
<bibliotheque> ok ok
<Dr_Willis> bibliotheque:  i gave the full path tot he file. :)
<bibliotheque> yup thanks
<Onions> KM0201, yeah, the problem is that i need to run some commands on the first boot
<Dr_Willis> note the 'unstable' nature. :) could be the other repos will eventually work.
<KM0201> Onions: i believe if you hold Shift, while it boots, it will display grub... or are you talking about when you're booting a live USB?
<bibliotheque> Dr_Willis: so I touch the file you gave me, write the line you put here too, and apt-get update?
<Onions> KM0201, I mean after the os is installed, i will try that
<KM0201> ok.
<jan_> hello!!
<Onions> KM0201, i think it is related to my hardware, most distros doesnt even boot from the live cd
<Dr_Willis> bibliotheque:  yes.
<KM0201> Onions: dunno, my netbook boots every distro i've tried off the usb, no prob.. which one do you have>
<bibliotheque> great, i m updating tree
<Onions> KM0201, (nice tutorial)
<Dr_Willis> bibliotheque:  and disable the other xbmc repos you got enabled.
<bibliotheque> thank you
<bibliotheque> oh, how?
<Dr_Willis> how did you add them?
<bibliotheque> sudo add-apt-repository....
<Onions> KM0201, its a compaq mini cq 10
<Dr_Willis> software center, and synaoptic can remove them.. no idea if theres a remove-apt-repoistory command or not.
<bibliotheque> there is not sudo del-apt-repository
<Onions> KM0201, it was on sale :D
<KM0201> hmm, no experience w/ the compaqs... i've set up several aspire ones.. w/o issue.
<bibliotheque> ok
<Dr_Willis> or delkete the file in /etc/apt/sources.d same where you are making that new one
<bibliotheque> Dr_Willis: i ll delete the file, cause i m in kubuntu...
<KM0201> Onions: 3rd paragraph under grub vs grub2...  Hold down SHIFT to display the menu during boot (formerly ESC in GRUB legacy).
<Onions> KM0201, yeah my dad has an acer. They work flawless with ubuntu
<_cory> sql
<Onions> KM0201, ok thanks
<KM0201> Onions: then once it boots, you can set it to "unhide" by default.
<vindice> listing the contents of a directory in gnome terminal, some of the jpg files display in green text, some in purple/mauve text. Why is this?
<Dr_Willis> bibliotheque:  theres been like 3 people today asking about XBMC :) I got that  repo from i think the webupd8 blog site.
<Onions> KM0201, nice
<Dr_Willis> vindice:  some may be 'executable' by mistake
<ActionParsnip> bibliotheque: to remove a ppa use ppa-purge
<guedressel> Dr_Willis, quiescens: why could a application want to use swap when there is loads of memory left?
<guedressel> what kind of improvement ist that?
<vindice> Dr_Willis: thanks, wonder how that happened
<Dr_Willis> guedressel:  if theres a memory leak.. its sucking down more and more ram.. till it hits swap..  i guess
<bibliotheque> ActionParsnip: thanks, but too late, i rm the files :)
<Glycan> Hello
<Dr_Willis> vindice:  copying things from ntfs/vfat filesystmes - often does it.
<ActionParsnip> bibliotheque: that works too, you can use software centre to do the same (if you are using a desktop OS)
<guedressel> Dr_Willis: my ram is filled only to a third
<guedressel> or even less
<gribouille> UBUNTU IS SHIT  SHIT  SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT
<quiescens> guedressel: the idea is usually to page out unused memory to use it for i/o caching
<Dr_Willis> gribouille:  demand a refund.. have a nice day.
<rww> gribouille: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not silliness like that.
<IdleOne> !language > gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille, please see my private message
<vindice> Dr_Willis: does green mean executable?
<Dr_Willis> vindice:  no idea.  does ls -l show its excutable/
<Onions> KM0201, do you know if there is a website with compatible hardware? I want to get a new computer and i dont want to make sure everithing works
<Glycan> Is anyone free to help me? From experiance, just asking things in this channal that take more than one minute does not work.
<Dr_Willis> if so.. chmod -x it.. and see if it changew color.
<quiescens> guedressel: if you want to have a look at processes with a large number of swap-in's, you can try ps -eo pid,maj_flt,cmd
<KM0201> !hardware | Onions
<ubottu> Onions: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Glycan> Except maybe if you ping most of the active users.
<vindice> Dr_Willis: sorry, I did ls -l even as you wrote it
<vindice> Dr_Willis: and you're right
<kisplit> Installing postfix. Can I just proceed with No configuration and then copy the /etc/postfix directory from backup machine?
<guedressel> quiescens: thanks - thats a hint.
<vindice> thanks
<corey_> i got it
<Pici> Glycan: Don't ask to ask, just ask.  If anyone knows they're reply, thats how it works.
<Glycan> So does anyone have some time?
<Dr_Willis> Onions:   best bet is to not buy the 'just came out yesterday' machine.. get one that has been out for a few months. :)
<Pici> s/they're/they'll/
<Glycan> Pici: nO, THEY WON'T.
<Dr_Willis> Onions:  with Laptops this is even more true.
<KM0201> Glycan: well at least state your problem.
<Glycan> Opps, caps lock
<IdleOne> Glycan: ask
<Glycan> It won't work. :p
<Pici> Glycan: Why not just ask and find out?
<Glycan> Hang on, a lot of typeing
<Dr_Willis> this is what pastebin is good for. :)
<Onions> Dr_Willis, and what about video cards?, are nvidia cards as reliable as they say?
<KM0201> lol
<anthony_dev> guys, I cant use LAMP server on ubuntu 11.04? (not server ed.)
<[TK]D-Fender> anthony_dev: Is that a question?
<Voziv> Hello, I'm using 10.04 server, and I'm getting an error that I'm missing libmysqlclient.so.15   In /usr/lib I find a libmysqlclient.so.16 but no .15. I cannot find a package to install the older lib.. any ideas?
<KM0201> Onions: i've had zero issues w/ nvidia cards (dual screens, 3D, etc..) ATI.. meh, i've had issues.. i'd always recommend nvidia, over ati.
<anthony_dev> [TK]D-Fender yes, and my terrible english
<Dr_Willis> Onions:  i go 'Nvidia' 'Intel' then .. ati as a last resort.. TOTALLY avoid SIS..
<quiescens> guedressel: maj_flt should tell you how many memory pages a given process has tried to access which have actually required a swap read
 * KM0201 agrees
<[TK]D-Fender> anyAny linux can run run Apache like any other
<[TK]D-Fender> anthony_dev: Any linux can run run Apache like any other
<Dr_Willis> Onions:  and yes. i had to look around a bit to find a Laptop I liked with nvidia in it..
<[TK]D-Fender> wow... typing degrading fast
<Onions> KM0201, i have an ati radeon 9200, it doesnt work as good as it worked with the other Os
<quiescens> guedressel: if there aren't any processes with a high number for that field then i don't know where else you would want to look
<Onions> KM0201, but it is an old machine aniway
<skybox> Hello, friends. Is there anyway to remove or hide the windows partitions I have from the 'Places' pane?
<KM0201> Onions: i had a ton of probs w/ the ATI 95xx.. i eventually gave up and bought an Nvidia.. :) (this was a long time ago obviously)
<bibliotheque> Dr_Willis: ... failed
<anthony_dev> [TK]D-Fender I understand that, but as I see lamp server already configured. so I tought there is already something to get a fast start to test php pages on ubuntu
<guedressel> 15741  77943 /usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1/firefox-bin
<Dr_Willis> bibliotheque:  you did remove others.. then updated.. then tried to install it?
<guedressel> quiescens: is 77943 high?
<guedressel> (highest in the listing)
<[TK]D-Fender> anthony_dev: There is no "fast start" to making a web page,.  You just go make it
<KM0201> Onions: honestly, i've taken to just buildin my own stuff rather than buying, but laptops.. for me.. i look for either nvidia/intel graphics, and intel or atheros wireless devices.. you're usually safe w/ those things... the rest is all gravy
<[TK]D-Fender> anthony_dev: Have yuo confirmed that Apache is currently running?
<Pici> !lamp | anthony_dev
<ubottu> anthony_dev: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bibliotheque> E: Unable to locate package xbmc
<bibliotheque> yes...
<bibliotheque> Dr_Willis: i did...
<quiescens> guedressel: yes
<guedressel> quiescens: wrong. /usr/bin/X is hightes: 181223
<Glycan> I had/have a win laptop with vista on it. I put ubuntu on it, in a 5gb compart, since there wasn't a lot of space (turn there was a unused compart with 100gb in it. Silly me, at that point). I deleted /host/windows/*.*, becouse I didn't quite understand how partits worked. (Opps. comart/parit = partition). Previously,it would load a widnows bootloader, from which I could choose what, in hidsight,
<Glycan> seems to be grub. With no bootloader, nothing works. Can't do the textbook instuctions due to lack of working liveUSB. I've tryed ~10 times with cds and usbs, did checksums, to no avail.
<Glycan> From windows, using unetbootin, and others.
<berefeira> wtf, natty session quits spontaneously and restarts at login screen
<Onions> KM0201,  ok thanks
<guedressel> quiescens: maybe Xorg issue (driver or something?)
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search xbmc ---> xbmc - XBMC Media Center (arch-independent data package)
<LAcan> Glycan, download ultimate boot cd and see if u can rescur your partitions
<Glycan> rescur?
<Glycan> All I need is a proper live, then I can do the thingy for recovering ubuntu
<Voziv> anyone?  libmysqlclient.so.15 on ubuntu 10.04?
<Glycan> RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<quiescens> guedressel: you will also need to find out how much ram they are using, but if you have free memory they shouldn't be getting swapped out that much
<Onions> Glycan, try with puppy linux, or with parted magic
<Glycan> ?
<Jordan_U> Glycan: Why can't you use a CD?
<Glycan> My CD drives are broken
<askhader> So which retarded Ubuntu developer's idea was it to hide the menu that will allow you to disable desktop effects?
<quiescens> guedressel: is your standby set to prepare for hibernation?
<Glycan> I did try burning it from other people comps. Didn;t work.
<thr01>  cant desable cos unity requires compiz
<Glycan> Also, all I had were -r, so I used up a hell lotta of those, too.
<thr01> askhader --> u cant use unity without those effects switched on
<thr01> because it relies on compiz
<Glycan> Er, but I don't knoiw how to use those.
<Glycan> Er.
<bibliotheque> Dr_Willis: ... no... apt-cache search doesn t list such...
<quiescens> guedressel: for the record, both of the numbers are what could be considered "high", my maj_flt for an X process that hasn't been restarted since 2010 is 3770
<Glycan> But wait.
<Glycan> What's puppy linux?
<askhader> thr01: Wow.
<BluesKaj> for what it's worth , those of you looking for a method to pass Dolby Digital/AC3, DTS and other movie codecs to your DAC input on audio devices like amps ot HT receivers , one has to configure VLC tools/preferences/audio , settings to: alsa /spdif and device/digital ...no need for pulseaudio ...very cool !
<askhader> That truly is stupid.
<Jordan_U> askhader: 1: Don't use "retarded" as an insult 2: Don't insult people in this channel, especially those that are doing hard work to give you something Free.
<Onions> Glycan, it is a live cd, it comes with a cd burner and a lot of tools for recovering your hard disk
<bibliotheque> i have this:ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<bibliotheque> team-xbmc-unstable-ppa-natty.list  team-xbmc-unstable-ppa-natty.list.save
<askhader> Jordan_U: I'm sorry, I didn't mean to imply any mental retardation. Just a complete disregard for rational decision making.
<Glycan> Can it be a usb?
<bibliotheque> Dr_Willis:
<Onions> Glycan, parted magic is more specialized
<bibliotheque> i have this:ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<bibliotheque> team-xbmc-unstable-ppa-natty.list team-xbmc-unstable-ppa-natty.list.save
<Onions> Glycan, yeah, you could try them with unetbootin it is in the repos
<thr01> askhader : thats why they included ubuntu classic (gnome 3) with 11.04 , so if people dont have supported graphics cards they are switched to ubuntu classic automatically
<Glycan> I don't need to recover. I need to (I think, not sure) to put grub on the first partition.
<ActionParsnip> bibliotheque: the ppa doesn't have natty yet. Change it to maverick and it works fine
<thr01> askhader : they thought about it well
<Jordan_U> askhader: The second implication is also not welcome, nor deserved. This is a support channel, please stick to support questions and leave your opinions and insults if you must give them for other venues.
<bibliotheque> ActionParsnip: ... how do i change? i edit the file?
<Glycan> I had slitaz by accident, and Gparted showda small first partition, then windows, then all of my semi-accidental installs
<thr01> askhader : whats *retarded* is removing gnome 3 from 11.10
<ActionParsnip> thr01: gnome3 isn't in natty by default
<askhader> thr01: I made no such assertion. I want to use gnome without comiz.
<Onions> Glycan, parted magic has a tool that lets you clone your hard disk, you should do that before doing experiments it saves a lot of time
<maco> thr01: no idea what that's got to do with mental disabilities, but gnome 3 & gnome shell actually don't work with 11.04 and have to be hacked around with a PPA to get them to be sorta functional. if they work in 11.10 thatd be an *addition*
<Jordan_U> askhader: If you want the unity interface without compiz then install unity2d
<ActionParsnip> bibliotheque: yes. I suggest you check supported releases when you add a ppa, they don't all support all releasez
<thr01> Meant gnome 2 btw
<Jordan_U> thr01: Please don't use "retarded" as an insult.
<thr01> maco : meant gnome 2
<bibliotheque> ActionParsnip: ... but how can i modify what you said?
<maco> thr01: oh well removal of gnome 2 would have to do with gnome 2 going dead upstream since there is now only gnome 3
<Jordan_U> !classic | askhader
<ubottu> askhader: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<thr01> yes but non -compiz support is required
<edo1493> Does tor work with Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<maco> thr01: unity2d doesn't need compiz
<maco> thr01: hence "2d"
<Dr_Willis> edo1493:  it can.
<ActionParsnip> bibliotheque: use software centre and edit the ppa from natty to maverick for both entries.
<edo1493> I got an error, when I try to run it with vidalia
<edo1493> : \
<bibliotheque> ActionParsnip: i have kubuntu, no software center...
<ActionParsnip> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Dr_Willis> from what i gather compiz can 'somehow' (in the next release?) work without 3d accel.  (from some blog sites)
<quiescens> guedressel: anyway, you still need to find out whether it is X and firefox themselves that are causing swapins, or if there is something else, maybe temporarily using a lot of ram and pushing them both out of main memory into swap (subsequently requiring them to swap in)
<Dr_Willis> bibliotheque:  You could just install software center. :) or synaptic
<Roasted_> For software raid mirror do my drives have to be identical? I have two 80gb drives but they're not EXACTLY 80gb, which is weird, but they are different brands.
<quiescens> guedressel: or even if X has the most faults, it could be firefox forcing both of them out of main memory or vice versa
<rww> Roasted_: if software RAID is like hardware RAID, it's fine but it'll use the smaller of the two size
<quiescens> guedressel: finally, the kernel could just be swapping them out even though it isn't out of memory for bad reasons which might be fixable with various options
<Roasted_> rww, ahh, didn't think of that, but it makes sense. Do you know of any web based GUI's that allow set up of software raid? I want to set up a headless server at home and manage it remotely when I move out
<ActionParsnip> bibliotheque: then whatever app kde uses to manage installing apps. I'd imagine they just edit the files in sources.list.d
<rww> Roasted_: nope, I haven't dealt with software RAID at all, hence my answer ;)
<Roasted_> :(
<Glycan> Tut
<bibliotheque> ActionParsnip: must be right, but i tried to edit the file, nothing appears when I vi it
<canthus13> How do you kill a runaway process? I've tried sudo kill -9 <pid> from two different admin accounts (one the process owner), tried killing it via sudo htop... I'm at a loss.
<NickH> im trying to grab a file from a website using wget, but there is no direct link to get it, like i need to hit a download button.. anyone know how I can do that in wget?
 * canthus13 has even killed off the logged in user that owned it.
<Glycan> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> canthus13:  if its  zombie process.. you cant kill it. :)
<Dr_Willis> not even with a shot to the head..
<canthus13> Dr_Willis: It's using up 50% of my cpu. :/
<multipass> anyone know of a plugin or app that would give the ability to view image attributes(height/width) in nautilus?
<canthus13> and I can't restart transmission.
<Dr_Willis> canthus13:  transmission is doing this? or what program?
<ActionParsnip> bibliotheque: i haven't used gnome since my mandrake days so not sure how kde operates now
<canthus13> Dr_Willis: transmission
<Dr_Willis> canthus13:  in theory you could reboot and restart the torrent client and it should pick up wher eit left off.
<Dr_Willis> Ive not had any issues with transmission in 11.04 :()
<ActionParsnip> Canthus13: does it happen as all users?
<Dr_Willis> multipass:  try right clicking/properties on an image?
<canthus13> ActionParsnip: Eh? Yeah.. doesn't matter who is logged in, that same instance of transmission is stuck, using 49% CPU and no memory.
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Dr_Willis> multipass:  or you could use some nautilus-script to  run some cmmands and make a dialog that has info you want.
<corey_> ya it wont let  me
<Dr_Willis> canthus13:  so One instance is doing it.. even tho that user is logged out.
<mickey> does anyone know how to keep a flash video fullscreen while working on another screen?
<multipass> Dr_Willis: yeah good idea, but maybe like a info side pane plugin or something is what im thinking
<aaronlevy> I'm having trouble with my mouse is able to go off the top of the screen when using dual monitors (works correctly on secondary monitor, but goes offscreen on laptop). Fresh install of 11.04, using 'classic' (not unity). Resolutions are set correctly on both monitors. Any pointers/ideas?
<Dr_Willis> multipass:  not seen that. not really looked :)
<multipass> Dr_Willis: kind of like dolphin i guess
<canthus13> Dr_Willis: Yep.
<multipass> Dr_Willis: is or maybe i should just use dolphin? lol is that supported in here?
<ActionParsnip> Canthus13: it will have vanilla settings. You can then see if its settings causing the issue or if its the app
<Dr_Willis> multipass:  you can run kde apps in gnome and visa versa just fine.
<Dr_Willis> Night all...
<josh_k> anyone have tips for debugging external monitor support in 11.04?
<aaronlevy> It's like there is dead space the mouse can go to above my laptop monitor because the resolution of the secondary monitor is higher
<mickey> does anyone know how to keep flash video from leaving full screen when working on another monitor?
<ActionParsnip> Canthus13: there is also a transmission ppa with a later version (maybe) which may help
<ActionParsnip> mickey: does it happen in all browsers?
<multipass> anyone know of a plugin or app that would give the ability to view image attributes(height/width) right in nautilus file view??
<mickey> actionparsnip, i only use firefox and chrome, and it happens in both those
<ActionParsnip> multipass: you could make or find a nautilus script to use imagemagic to display the attributes
<vorlov> hello
<xn4> PORCO DIO
<miekb> Hi, I'm having an issue resizing an ntfs partition using 11.04 Live Disk - GParted. The partition actually has multiple Warnings on it, "Cluster Accounting Failed at 39035 (0x987b): Extra Cluster in $Bitmap. The minimum partition size is the same as the maximum.
<xn4> PORCO DIO
<vorlov> im trying to install ubuntu desktop edition... amd64 natty 11.04 and im getting the infamous error that is related to ubi-partman
<FloodBot1> xn4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vorlov> how does one get over that issue?
<FloodBot1> xn4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xn4> P*O*R*C*O*D*I*O
<xn4> P*O*R*C*O*D*I*O
<FloodBot1> xn4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> vorlov: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<xn4> porco dio
<xn4> porco dio
<xn4> porco dio
<FloodBot1> xn4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vorlov> no i didnot
<vorlov> but let me checknow
<vorlov> can u tell me where i can find the current hash on the website
<vorlov> ?
<xn4> MERDE
<xn4> shit you
<mickey> mierda
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<maco> xn4, mickeywatch the language
<ActionParsnip> vorlov: testing BEFORE use saves everyone time
<rww> maco: 18:45 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@2-225-29-168.ip173.fastwebnet.it] by rww ;)
<aleks_> silversurfer
<vorlov> ActionParsnip: im happy to report the md5 match
<aleks_> hey there
<miekb> Hi, I'm having an issue resizing an ntfs partition using 11.04 Live Disk - GParted. The partition actually has multiple Warnings on it, "Cluster Accounting Failed at 39035 (0x987b): Extra Cluster in $Bitmap. The minimum partition size is the same as the maximum, so this means resizing is impossible as of now
<aleks_> pffffffffff
<ActionParsnip> vorlov: cool. Did you test ram as well as test the cd for defects once it started to boot?
<ubuntu> rww, maco, hooray for team OPS!
<mickey> does anyone here use multiple monitors?
<vorlov> i have used unetbootin to put it on a usb stick on a mac
<vorlov> how can i test the ram and the usb stick to check the iso copied is still valid
<vorlov> ?
<ActionParsnip> vorlov: are you installing on the mac?
<vorlov> no
<vorlov> im installing on a vanilla never before used computer
<vorlov> pc
<ActionParsnip> vorlov: on the stickman screen press SPACE and you can check them there
<JoFo> Hello.
<JoFo> I have a small problem with gedit.
<JoFo> “gedit --new-window” permits to create a new toplevel window in an existing instance of gedit. How could I create a new instance of gedit?
<ActionParsnip> miekb: does the
<vorlov> stickman?
<miekb> ActionParsnip: ??
<ActionParsnip> miekb: does the ntfs partition hold a windows os? If so, which?
<miekb> ActionParsnip: yes. Windows7.
<ActionParsnip> miekb: win7 can resize its own partitions. I suggest you use that after ensuring your backups are sufficiently up to date
<gerzel> hmm in my old setup I can drag and rearrange window buttons in the window list, but in 11.04 I can't (fresh seperate install)  Anyone know where the settings are to allow me to re-arrange the buttons?
<miekb> ActionParsnip: One problem, Win7 will no longer boot and Win7Recovery doesnt know why and cannot fix it.
<ActionParsnip> miekb: ah. That may be what is causing the issue. Bad shutdowns make ntfs an issue for Linux
<wam_> Hi, is there any existing implementation for mobile ip(v6) in any current ubuntu?
<miekb> ActionParsnip: I'm resorting to linux to resize partition to about 60gb and make a new ntfs partition to reinstall win7 so we can keep all data
<sampleee> hey people
<sampleee> got prob with fstab/cifs anyone bored?
<ActionParsnip> miekb: surely the data is on another media....
<virhilo> hello
<sampleee> cant get network hd mounted
<virhilo> anyone know how to fix it? http://paste.ofcode.org/EBJaYum2Qjc4aZQGR2GxbD :)
<doxin> i upgraded from 10.x to 11.04, but unity doesn't seem to be working fully. the menu is still clasic and all desktop effects are disabled, any help?
<wam_> virhilo: fix what?
<ActionParsnip> doxin: do you use nvidia graphics?
<miekb> ActionParsnip: Didnt want to wait around while I backed up all data on another media but it seems i may have to. Thanks for your time.
<virhilo> wam_: it doesn't see libjpeg and libpng
<doxin> ActionParsnip: ati
<ActionParsnip> doxin: proprietory driver used?
<wam_> virhilo: have you tried building pil with the default recommended "python setup.py install"?
<doxin> ActionParsnip: i have it installed, but starting ccc tells me its not supported
<doxin> ActionParsnip: dmesg tells me its being used tho
<terminhell> hi all
<ActionParsnip> doxin: remove the driver and reboot. Then install it
<doxin> ActionParsnip: ...
<virhilo> wam_: yep, doesn't work too, and pip is recommended way:)
<wam_> virhilo: not in README
<wam_> virhilo: have you installed the libjpeg*-dev packages?
<multipass> has anyone ben able to transfer music to a iphone4?
<new_kid1> Hi, where does dnsmasq stores the cached name to ip records?
<virhilo> wam_: yes, please look at first 10 lines of my paste:)
<ralphie> People I have a problem connecting my Lexmark x4650 wireless/ucb printer via ucb to my Ubuntu 11.04 system
<wam_> virhilo: that just shows a bunch of files. And if i'm reading this correctly, it's the binaries.
<rjg_> I need to force 16 bit color to run an ancient computer game under wine. Besides editing an xorg.conf file, is there any way to do this?  If there is no other way, can someone help me with my xorg.conf (I generated a custom one already, but when I edited it to 16 bit color X wouldn't start).
<BluesKaj> ralphie, lexmark driver support in linux is very spotty ..luck is what you need
<ralphie> i'm getting the following error message from dmesg usb 2-3.3: usbfs: interface 2 claimed by usb-storage while 'usb' sets config #1
<virgo> hi
<new_kid1> Hi, where does dnsmasq stores the cached name to ip records?
<virgo> how to setup libraries with Code::Blocks IDE program?
<Jordan_U> rjg_: http://wiki.winehq.org/256ColorsWorkarounds
<rjg_> thanks, Jordan_U
<ActionParsnip> New_kid1: my guess is in ram. Not sure though
<Jordan_U> rjg_: You're welcome.
<lorenz> greetings, I am trying to get the wifi on laptop to work Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01). Upon initial install of ubuntu 6 months ago it did but since 11.04 it no longer works. I am using 64 bit--but tried 32 bit and 64 bit distros--no dice
<llutz> new_kid1: looked at /var/lib/misc/* ?
<new_kid1> ActionParsnip: You mean it all gets erased when I reboot
<boson12> Hi everyone!
<new_kid1> ActionParsnip: Then whats the point?
<ActionParsnip> new_kid1: yes, or restart the service
<boson12> To compile a package/software means to make it an executable file?
<AVRS> boson12: yes, if it is a program
<ActionParsnip> new_kid1: its like any router. There may be an option to write to disk
<BluesKaj> !pm | ralphie
<ubottu> ralphie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<boson12> AVRS: Great, now, how may I approach inputting the commands to compile the package as specified in the package's README?
<AVRS> boson12: if you compile source code into a .deb package, the executable files will be in the installable package
<AVRS> boson12: "package" as in what? there are multiple different ways programs are compiled
<ActionParsnip> New_kid1: it makes DNS quicker as you use the cache instead of the web each and every time
<lorenz> greetings, I am trying to get the wifi on laptop to work Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01). Upon initial install of ubuntu 6 months ago it did but since 11.04 it no longer works. I am using 64 bit--but tried 32 bit and 64 bit distros--no dice
<AVRS> boson12: I don't use Ubuntu though, but Debian
<Rudemeister> rlwrap++
<boson12> AVRS: I am trying to install autoconf
<new_kid1> ActionParsnip: How come each time & every time...uyou are saying it all gets deleted when the PC is rebooted
<BlouBlou> under "aptitude", how to go back, like "cd .." in a folder ?
<AVRS> boson12: and? is it what README says to do?
<ralphie> general question is why i'm having the above error?
<ActionParsnip> new_kid1: yes as the resolution is stored in ram as far as I am aware. Not 100% sure though
<AVRS> boson12: then, I guess, the README also says to run ./autogen.sh there or something etc
<boson12> AVRS: I'll get back to you as soon as I figure out what to ask to get me going. Thanks
<AVRS> boson12: autoconf is available as a  package
<new_kid1> ActionParsnip: I wish they had an IRC channel ???
<node808> woowoo ubuntu!!
<ActionParsnip> new_kid1: makes sense though
<node808> I just drank some ubuntu koolaid
<ActionParsnip> new_kid1: that's not a question
<new_kid1> ActionParsnip: Sorry mistake
<boson12> AVRS: Yes, it's a package
<boson12> AVRS: Let me dig a bit more into this matter before I attempt to make any further questions. Thanks for the help though
<AVRS> ok
<lindenle> Hey, when I try and open xterm or xxdiff my x-windows hangs...and i have to reboot. Any ideas? I am using the nouveau driver for my nvidia card...
<cirwin> My Google Chrome has no flash, but adobe says it ought to
<stowoda> hi there
<ActionParsnip> Cirwin: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lorenz> How does one get Atheros cards working in Ubuntu?
<cirwin> ActionParsnip: I thought that just came with chrme
<cirwin> thanks
<JKA> hi
<ActionParsnip> Cirwin: i heard that too bug if it doesn't then install it manually
<JKA> can someone tell me why when i run ubunut 10.10 it freeze. Can it be my hard drive or processor
<ActionParsnip> lorenz: i always compile the driver when i used the same chip
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, how?
<ActionParsnip> Jka: test ram from grub menu
<JKA>  can someone tell me why when i run ubunutu 10.10 it freeze. Can it be my hard drive or processor
<rootuser23> hello, how can i manage my backlight in ubuntu? (notebook)
<JKA> how to do i ran a ram text and were
<ActionParsnip> Lorenz: look for: ubuntu madwifi-ng make   should find a guide
<ActionParsnip> Jka: i told you already, read ALL of what i wrote...
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros tried that and it did not work
<ActionParsnip> Lorenz: there are posts on the ubuntuforums
<vindice> /join #eclipse
<tpe> Is there any way at all to make the wiggle or blink notification animation on the Unity launcher icons permanently active until clicked? As it is, a notification from, for example, Pidgin, is very hard to notice if I wasn't looking at the screen when it happened (and even then it's not great).
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, there are many posts on the Ubuntu forums. Pity they do not address my issue, hence why I ask here.  ; - )
<Zelozelos> this may be a silly q but, can you install ubuntu to a flash- not run the live cd, but actually install it?
<JKA> in terimal how do i run a ram test
<frostschutz> JKA, try memtester
<Roasted_> Is software raid on Ubuntu memory intensive? I was running ZFS with FreeBSD on a 2gb RAM system and it had constant crashes because 2GB just wasn't enough. If I put Ubuntu on it with software raid, would 2gb of ram be okay?
<vanbcguy> Hi all, I have a USB audio device which is working fine, however it seems the volume controls are not really aligned with the hardware.  Turning it down to about 40% completely turns sound off. Can this be adjusted so they are better aligned?
<ubuntu> i heard that software raid is pretty not good anywhere
<frostschutz> Roasted, software raid does not use much memory at all
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: it works fine, doesn't use memory but does use a fair bit of CPU
<ActionParsnip> Lorenz: http://superuser.com/questions/95146/atheros-wifi-configuration-on-ubuntu-9-10
<JKA> i have to download it
<Roasted_> Vanadis, think a simple Pentium Dual Core would be okay?
<JKA> memtester
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: I have software raid 6 running with 8 drives on a Core2 Duo
<ActionParsnip> Lorenz: that compilation process is all over the forums
<frostschutz> JKA, you have to install it. also because it runs under linux, it can only test memory that is currently free. If you're looking for a more complete solution, try memtest86(+) but that doesn't run in the terminal, but rather has to be booted with grub
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, sorry I didn't tab complete properly last time. but yeah that sounds good. Are you running Ubuntu server or desktop for it?
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: I'm running server, but either will work fine
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, do you run a web based gui for it?
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: Nope, just the CLI tools.  It's pretty much "set it and forget it" once it is configured
<JKA> installing grub
<ActionParsnip> Lorenz: i literally used the search string i gave you and found that.
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, I see. I was hoping for a web gui tho so I can forward that port and manage it externally from the house, as once I move out I want to manage the server. it sfor a home nas.
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: There is OpenFiler, which is a distro that is targeted to exactly what you want to do
<frostschutz> JKA, actually, if you have a live cd that comes with memtest86+, it might be easier to just use that instead of installing it yourself
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, already tried it. sucked.
<ChrisTX> vanbcguy, your sound problem could be related to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib/+bug/204898
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 204898 in alsa-lib (Ubuntu) "Better (non-linear) volume control" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, I decided to just set up a straight ubuntu server with a web gui as ubuntu and cifs has never failed me. ever.
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, meanwhile freenas with cifs has and openfiler never got software raid running right.
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: agreed, I've had no problems with the ubuntu way either
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, have you used openfiler?
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: Only as far as playing with it for a day or two
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, ever get raid1 software to work? 2.99 didnt work for me. I had to run a ton of commands in terminal to initiate the gui to work right.
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, but then again 2.33 failed too.
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, I had enough errors oding simple tasks I looked at the project as alpha state and walked away.
<vanbcguy> ChrisTX: Sounds similar although not quite the same...
<KJA> my computer froze it JKA
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, especially after watching about 5 or 6 very thorough how to guides and I could NOT replicate their results. Other users I spoke to said freenas was more predictable and reliable, but freenas is having an issue now with cifs that pisses me off, as I cannot write more than 574 files to a drive. once I write 575 files to the share, it errors out saying invalid argument.
<anthony_dev> how i can execute this dialog which will ask me for root password and add a key icon to status bar on the top? (11.04)
<ubuntu> actionparsnip, where are you
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, but cifs on ubuntu? I've got thousands on the share, works fine. makes me think I need to stop tinkering with other utilities and just. use. linux. :P
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: CIFS on ubuntu has been fine for me, and agreed, sometimes it is just easier to roll your own... :)
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, glad to hear someone else is on the same page as me. I'd really like to run a headless server, but only if I can have a web gui to help out here and there as I never set up software raid before. :P
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, is your disk performance pretty good?
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: Plus once you configure the shares or whatever there is very little else to do.  I have mine set up to email if any drives fail, etc
<KJA> should i reinstall it maunally
<KJA> or what
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, very very nice...
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: Acceptable, I get about 45-55 MB / sec
<raidghost> How to solve this: 62.156975] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.
<raidghost> [   62.667722] psmouse.c: resync failed, issuing reconnect request
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, software mirror?
<raidghost> The mousepad works for some seconds after i changed form 32bit to 64bit in bios.
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: RAID-6... striped with dual parity
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, nice. what version of ubuntu?
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: 9.10 currently, haven't gotten around to upgrading
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, if it works, why bother? :P
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, with software raid on ubuntu, what if I have 2 drives and one fails. if I put the new one in does it automatically rebuild or do I have to add it to the array somehow?
<canthus13> blah.
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: You'll have to tell it to rebuild manually.  I've had two drives go over the life of the array and had to manually rebuild both times
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, is it very involved?
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: nope, single command
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: It takes a while to do the rebuild but you can still keep using the array during that
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, nice. I wonder if webmin or zentyal could help me out here. I'll have to see.
<Roasted_> nice
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, appreciate the info bro.
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, I'll definitely convert my server tonight. <3 ya Freenas, but you just didn't make the cut. :P
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: it does appear there is a webmin module, but no idea how well it works
<Roasted_> vanbcguy, module? for software raid?
<vanbcguy> Roasted_: No problem... And yeah, there is a Webmin software RAID module, according to the Webmin.com site
<neumaennl> hi, what do I have to install to be able to select a Japanese IME in IBUS?
<Haseeb_> Wine?
<frostschutz> neumaennl, ibus-anthy
<neumaennl> frostschutz: thanks
<guntbert> anthony_dev: thats gksudo, you invoke it with the name of the program you want to run
<OerHeks> neumaennl, maybe this url is any help >> http://www.localizingjapan.com/blog/2010/06/15/setting-up-japanese-input-on-ubuntu-linux-10-04-lts-lucid-lynx/
<anthony_dev> OerHeks I think its not. bcz I already tryed gksu nautilus. and this icon didnt appeared.
<steiner> what do i do if i installed a printer and it shows its connected but it wont actually print?
<vanbcguy> steiner: Are you sure you have the correct driver for that printer?
<steiner> vanbcguy: i chose the recommended one
<anthony_dev> this icon apperas when some apps asks for root pass. if I will enter it. this icon appears on the notification bar on top. and if I press on this icon, I will be able to end root session and become a simple user.
<vanbcguy> steiner: If Ubuntu doesn't have a match for the printer, it suggests a driver that it thinks might work, but it may not actually be correct.  What make is your printer?
<neumaennl> see ya guys
<steiner> vanbcguy: hp 1020
<steiner> vanbcguy: it actually printed yesterday, but today it doesn't I dont know what changed
<vanbcguy> steiner: Assume you've tried restarting everything?
<steiner> vanbcguy: yes several times along wiht the printer
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello how could i join a series of files .0 .1 .2 etc?
<vanbcguy> steiner: it's a USB printer? if you do 'lsusb' in terminal do you see it listed?
<Onions> asdfasdfasdfasdf, try uzing hoz
<steiner> vanbcguy: yes and its listed
<Onions> asdfasdfasdfasdf, its in the repository, its an open source version of Hacha
<vanbcguy> steiner: I'm out of ideas!
<steiner> vanbcguy: yeah its driving me crazy
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Onions, would cat do the same thing?
<Onions> asdfasdfasdfasdf, no idea, yesterday i downloaded a movie and i had to use Hoz
<Onions> asdfasdfasdfasdf, run it like this hoz -p (filename)
<llutz> asdfasdfasdfasdf: cat file.? >> newfile
<lorenz> hi, i would like this wifi card to work 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<lorenz> upon initial install 6 months ago it worked ootb, since 11.10 it did not
<szal> 11.10?
<anthony_dev> 11.04
<anthony_dev> ah sorry wrong window T_T
<Onions> asdfasdfasdfasdf, did it work?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Onions, i was googling, yes it will work you're right. i'm trying to learn howto compile for my distro since there is no hoz package for it :(
<adbuntu> Why is it that the GUI in Ubuntu seems generally slower than in Windows
<adbuntu> this appplies to basically every computer I've run it on
<adbuntu> scrolling in firefox stutters etc
<Onions> asdfasdfasdfasdf, good luck then :P
<thirdender> hey... I have a weird problem and it's freaking me out because I can't find information about it anywhere on the internet...
<thirdender> two days ago the flashplugin-installer package on my system updated, and I started getting flash ads over top of the flash in Chrome
<virgo> how to setup libraries in Code::Blocks IDE program?
<thirdender> I wasn't using Chrome's built-in Flash plugin at the time (I'd previously disabled the built-in plugin and re-enabled the system plugin)
<Zarquod> adbuntu: this might be related: http://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<adbuntu> So nobody knows
<adbuntu> I drag a window across my screen and Xorg uses like almost 70 percent of my CPU
<adbuntu> what the hell is that about
<thirdender> are you using Ubuntu 11?
<adbuntu> No 10.04
<adbuntu> I have an nvidia card and i'm using the propietary drivers
<thirdender> okay, cool, that was my next question :-p
<adbuntu> i've experienced this same slowness on other computers with ATI cards too
<adbuntu> i figured nvidia would be better, but i guess not
<adbuntu> maybe it's compiz
<adbuntu> it's not set to do any fancy effects, but sometimes i think running it at all slows it way down
<thirdender> yeah... you could try disabling it
<coz_> adbuntu,  I doubt its' compiz however you can check   ,, hit alt + F2  type   metacity --replace
<adbuntu> ok done
<coz_> adbuntu,  ok now see how sluggish it is
<adbuntu> lol
<adbuntu> low and behold that's what it was, man
<RavenHursT> Can someone please please please tell me why this crontab edit is giving me "2: bad hour Errors in crontab file can't install" ?? http://pastebin.com/n4TCHSrH
<adbuntu> now scrolling in firefox isn't slow
<adbuntu> so that means it was compiz..
<adbuntu> right?
<FloodBot1> adbuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> adbuntu,   there you go,, what you might want to do is disable some plugins in compiz
<adbuntu> Okay, thanks. How do I get back to compiz?
<coz_> adbuntu,   however on 10  compiz version is 0.8.x
<adbuntu> Oh, would you recommend using 11 then?
<coz_> adbuntu,  to get compiz back  alt+F2  compiz --replace ccp & disown
<vanbcguy> RavenHursT: 0 is midnight, not 24
<coz_> adbuntu,  well no not to get the new version of compiz,, you can install 0.9.x  onto that system now
<adbuntu> Okayt
<coz_> adbuntu,  but if you want to try 11.04  for it
<coz_> adbuntu,  there is a script that will install the current compiz git  on t hat system under /opt
<DE_VOLTA> how to undelete files ?????
<adbuntu> lul.
<rigbyrobot> hi all
<coz_> adbuntu,   is it slightly snappier,, but I wuold just open  ccsm and disable plugin s you dont use
<adbuntu> what's ccsm?
<coz_> adbuntu,  oh!  the is  compizconfig-settings-manager
<RavenHursT> vanbcguy: thnx
<adbuntu> ok, i might not have that installed
<adbuntu> ill get it
<coz_> adbuntu,  open a terminal    sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<adbuntu> also: what's the diff between the synaptic package manager and the software center?
<coz_> adbuntu,   then it should be under system/preferences  or hit alt+F2  type    ccsm
<adbuntu> : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavai
<adbuntu> that's weird. ill try getting it with the package manager
<Onions> adbuntu, it means, that you are already installing something
<vanbcguy> adbuntu: you have another package manager application open (update-manager, synaptic, etc)
<Onions> adbuntu, synaptic is slightly harder to use, but it has more option, and it lets you choose individual packages
<adbuntu> oh that's right i do.
<adbuntu> yeah, it seems i can find more programs in synaptic, i like it better
<Onions> adbuntu, and it feels snapier :P
<adbuntu> yeah :]
<adbuntu> ok thanks guys
<rigbyrobot> i keep getting an error when using  apt-get update, im running the 32bit ver. of 11.04, and the ppas that report look to my newb eyse to be basic ubuntu packages provided by conical, should i disable them or find the root of my problem?
<coz_> rigbyrobot,  what is the error message?
<rigbyrobot> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<rigbyrobot> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<rigbyrobot> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<coz_> rigbyrobot,  yep disable that ppa
<rigbyrobot> k thanx
<coz_> rigbyrobot,  then do   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rootuser23> I want to control my laptop brightness using keyboard bindings, is there anyone who can help me? Thanks in advance.
<mongy> anyone know how to set locale  and lang settings in an ubuntu server config? there are none set and its causing things like iotop to not work
<Technoviking> https://launchpad.net/messagingmenu-extension
<fumanchu182> I think I'm about to have a bad day, Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (javscript) isn't associated with any program.
<AVRS> fumanchu182: ?
<raphael_burnes> I migrated from a rhel 4 system to ubuntu 10.04 and have kept similar apache configuration, yet top shows on my new server RES memory size between 73m - 90m where on my old server it was 14m-34m. anyone have suggestions of what to look at?
<AVRS> fumanchu182: what are you trying to open?
<AVRS> fumanchu182: and how?
<fumanchu182> internships.com
<fumanchu182> the login link in the upper right
<fumanchu182> their href tag is as follows href="javascript:;"
<fumanchu182> wonder if that is the issue...
<peto_> hello, what is the simplest way to free disk space?
<rigbyrobot> thanx coz_, did as you said and was able to update with out the ppa errors
<tensorpudding> raphael_burnes: well, you should figure out what's using lots of memory on your system
<AVRS> fumanchu182: it also includes onclick
<coz_> rigbyrobot,  excellent :)
<AVRS> onclick="javascript:$('#global_login').slideToggle(300,pg.toggleSignin('global_login'));return false;">
<fumanchu182> that's legit
<fumanchu182> just that it is not opening
<AVRS> stupid link
<fumanchu182> tried it on windows and it works fine
<Onions> peto_, sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get autoremove, sudo apt-get clean
<ArtemM> Hello. I'm trying to resize partitions to add more space for ubuntu using gparted but getting into trouble which is described on screenshot. http://ubuntuone.com/p/uPD/ Does anyone have an idea how to fix it with minimal effort?
<fumanchu182> fails in chrome too on ubuntu
<Onions> peto_, they deleted unnesary files and dependencies
<raphael_burnes> tensorpudding, any ideas of what to look at? I've checked installed / enabled apache / php modules. the site it is running is the same (drupal)
<AVRS> fumanchu182: do you have JS disabled?
<tensorpudding> raphael_burnes: i have no idea what software is on rhel compared to ubuntu, so no
<fumanchu182> nope but i have ad block plus lemme disable that, even though i disabled it for the page
<idahoev> I'm having a permissions confusion.   I have user 'ubuntu' in group 'www-data'.    I have a directory owned by www-data:www-data, with permissions drwxrwxr-x.  And yet user 'ubuntu' cannot create files in that directory - permission denied.    Any thoughts what I might be missing?
<AVRS> fumanchu182: I enabled JS for the domain (only) and it works (Mozilla's Firefox 4.0.1 on Debian)
<tensorpudding> raphael_burnes: is this really a big deal?
<AVRS> fumanchu182: I mean, a dialog with two fields appears
<fumanchu182> that's what should happen
<fumanchu182> where did you find that option is it a ff option or abp option?
<AVRS> Also works with a nightly build of SeaMonkey 2.1.1pre
<tensorpudding> ubuntu 10.04 is more modern than rhel 4, with a newer, larger kernel, etc.
<AVRS> (with no extensions)
<AVRS> fumanchu182: I have NoScript in my Firefox
<raphael_burnes> tensorpudding, perhaps I didn't explain clearly but if my apache processes are taking between 2 and 3 times as much memory as they were previously, I can only handle  1/2 - 1/3 or so the traffic with the same memory
<AVRS> fumanchu182: SeaMonkey has no extensions, so no JS is disabled there
<tensorpudding> raphael_burnes: are you sure it's apache that takes up the extra memory?
<AVRS> (almost new profile)
<idahoev> I need a spare pare of eyes, can't believe I can't figure out this perms problem.   Can someone take a look?  http://pastie.org/1928497
<aguitel> i have nvidia card working with legacy driver 173.xxx ,in debian are best perfomance ,why ?
<raphael_burnes> tensorpudding, pretty sure; I'm running top looking in the "RES" column (sorted by memory usage - shift m)
<AVRS> fumanchu182: you can try creating a new profile (-P), or running Firefox in safe mode (-safe-mode)
<coz_> aguitel,   in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<tensorpudding> raphael_burnes: oh, so the memory different is only in the apache process
<sarthor> Hi, I am using server natty, there is no tail -f /var/log/messages how to check log messages in 11.04 ?
<raphael_burnes> tensorpudding, yeah, sorry I didn't make that clearer; different only in apache processes
<tensorpudding> raphael_burnes: you should compare the apache versions, i guess
<hemin> I I just installed ubuntu 11.04 in dual boot with Windows 7.. I am not able to view my disk partitions in the user interface.. can anyone help me out?
<aguitel> coz_, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<coz_> aguitel,   oh that is an older card,, I believe someone was here the other day with the same issue
<aguitel> coz_, in debian i have 4000 frames in 5 s but in ubuntu is 1200
<Loshki> raphael_burnes: you might have better luck in #apache....
<aguitel> coz_, same driver installe
<raphael_burnes> tensorpudding, good idea, I will check that, thank you
<Loshki> raphael_burnes: Oops. You might have better luck in #httpd (#apache doesn't exist)
<raphael_burnes> Loshki, good call, thank you also
<coz_> aguitel,   I know ,, I havent figured this one out yet ,, you could go to #nvidia channel and ask there
<DE_VOLTA> help on undelete files
<hemin> HI I just installed ubuntu 11.04 64bit in dual boot with Windows 7.. I am not able to view my disk partitions in the user interface.. can anyone help me out?
<szal> aguitel: glxgears is unsuitable as performance measurement, the only thing it's actually good for is judging whether or not 3D acceleration workd
<aguitel> coz_,  i am working with private drivers from repo
<coz_> aguitel,  are they working better for you?
<Friar> I have just installed java and I found out that I have 1.6 version 24, but a website I'm trying to access won't let me on unless I have version 25....how do I do that?
<aguitel> coz_, never installed from nvidiasite
<coz_> Friar,  are you using the open java or sun java
<guntbert> sarthor: no tail? unbelievable
<Friar> I think it is sun java....I had to agree to some EULA stuff...I don't think I'd have to if it was open..
<WhoAmIHere> Friar: this is the first time I read something like that...
<sarthor> guntbert, really, and not only in one server, in several of my installed server there is no tail -f /var/log/messages
<WhoAmIHere> Friar: please, share the website url, is it possible?
<sarthor> guntbert, there is tail -f /var/log/squid/access.log , tail -f /var/log/syslog
<sarthor> that is working
<sarthor> but simple messages .. problem in that
<Friar> WhoAmIHere, http://corecontentonly.com/2011/04/30/installing-java-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<peto_> Onions: thanks, it freed almost 200MB of my disk space :)
<Friar> when I do java -version I get: java version "1.6.0_24"
<Friar> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_24-b07)
<Friar> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 19.1-b02, mixed mode)
<arand> Friar: The website with the problem?
<guntbert> sarthor: so you might have no /var/log/messages - ok, you will find all you need in /var/log/syslog (and the command is tail -f, the rest is only the path to the file)
<surmandal> Hi
<WhoAmIHere> Friar: I can't understand you... that website doesn't require any Java machine
<surmandal> I am havin problem to updae my ubuntu natty
<WhoAmIHere> Friar: I can't understand you... that website only tells how to install java with ap-get
<WhoAmIHere> Friar: apt-get*
<Friar> arand, http://www.bitcoinplus.com/
<sarthor> guntbert, Yes, that is working, but the old /var/log/messages gone.
<surmandal> WhoAmIHere, hi
<surmandal> WhoAmIHere, Can you help me to "files list file for package `eclipse-platform-data' contains empty filename" error mesage
<Friar> arand, when I go there and attempt to sign in it just takes me directly to a java page that says I don't have the proper java version....1.6 version 25
<surmandal> WhoAmIHere, seems like package info is currupt
<Friar> WhoAmIHere....That is how I installed java....is that a problem?
<surmandal> WhoAmIHere, And I couldn't fix it up
<jan__> Hey. I'm on ubuntu 11.04. When using libreoffice to export to pdf, it freezes. I can use the magic syrq key to take away control from the X server and get to a vt, and I can also restart X. It saves fine, it's just exporting. Any help?
<guntbert> sarthor: don't worry, that was just another log file, I have been  using .../messages for a long time
<rigbyrobot> i have one more question, i used ubuntu tweak, and the included program to alter my session login screen, i enabled automatic login to my account and lost the ability to choose my session, but as hard as im trying to get used too and function under unity, for somethings the familiarity and ease of using gnome 2 will only suffice, ive reset the the settings in the gui of both programs but it doesn't seem to be changing the actua
<rigbyrobot> l cfg file, i also merged my default keyring with my login , to save on the hassle of typing in my pass 10-15 times at login, dont know if thats tied to my issue , but dose anyone know if its possible to over right the login config file back to the default, and be able to still access my account?
<WhoAmIHere> Friar: http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en <<--- where the website is requiring you, you must download then
<arand> Friar: I get timeout and general weirdness, but not the java error, I'm on openjdk-6-jre
<Friar> WhoAmIHere: I'm not too familiar with using .bin files to install anything in ubuntu, can you help me through it?
<DE_VOLTA> someone HELP
<yeats> !details | DE_VOLTA
<ubottu> DE_VOLTA: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<arand> DE_VOLTA: Don't pm random people by the way..
<arand> Friar: Ah, take that back, doesn't seem to be initiating properly for me..
<DE_VOLTA> i need to undelete a file
<DE_VOLTA> its important
<root> Ola
<yeats> DE_VOLTA: how did you delete it?
<DE_VOLTA> ola root ayuda
<Guest36322> speak in english ?
<rigbyrobot> well, if any has any info on my problem and needs the info, im running 32bit desktop edition 11.04
<DE_VOLTA> yeats i delete it on nautilus
<fr00g> Has anybody gotten Chrome/Chromium to play nice with Emerald yet?
<yeats> DE_VOLTA: you don't see it in the trash?
<Baribal> Hi. How can I check when the last time was that a package was updated?
<yeats> Baribal: /var/log/dpkg.log
<virgo> i have problem compilig cpp project with Code::Blocks IDE. I cant get the libraries working, it cant find the header file.
<DE_VOLTA> yeats its not in the trash
<DE_VOLTA> yeats it was on my second hard drive sdc1
<szal> DE_VOLTA: then you're sh** out of luck
<DE_VOLTA> szal i know i can get it using debugfs
<Baribal> yeats, I meant in the repository, not on my system.
<yeats> Baribal: ah...
<Baribal> 'Cause as pretty as cairo-dock is, its IRC channel seems to be dead and every now and then I run into issues which I doubt would have survived long in an actively developed project.
<DE_VOLTA> yeats can you help me
<gem_cat> what is fstab-py and how is it used?
<szal> [22:53:28] <DE_VOLTA> szal i know i can get it using debugfs <- then do it, or where's the problem?
<yeats> DE_VOLTA: sounds like no - there's not really an "undelete" in Linux, so if you deleted it and it's no longer in the trash, I think you're looking at data forensics
<DE_VOLTA> szal i tried it but dont really know how to use it
<LjL> !recover | DE_VOLTA
<ubottu> DE_VOLTA: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<iskin> How do I turn auto-hide back on the Unity dock?
<kyleN> iskin, launch ccsm. look at the unity plugin. Behavior tab has autohide
<surmandal> files list file for package `eclipse-platform-data' contains empty filename
<wyfrn> does anybody know why the output of `groups` differs from the groups in /etc/group ?
<surmandal> any fix for "files list file for package `eclipse-platform-data' contains empty filename"
<LjL> wyfrn: "groups" lists the groups *you* belong to
<Abiotic> CarlFK: Ok, I'm here
<nickAMG> Hi people
<CarlFK> Abiotic: ask your question.
<iskin> kyleN, okay, it's still set on Dodge Windows. Is there a hot-key that keeps it open that I may have hit or am I experiencing a bug?
<wyfrn> i know ... but i doesnt list all groups i belong to
<DE_VOLTA> yeats i just need help using debugfs
<virgo> hi nickAMG
<nickAMG> I have an issue with a 1tb internal hard drive on 11.04, can anyone help?
<wyfrn> but the the problem seems to be something different
<kyleN> iskin: I have mine set to "Auto Hide"
<Abiotic> can anyone help me? I'm following the steps in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows    but at sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda I get wrong output ( http://pastebin.com/kM72DRCw )
<wyfrn> for example my user belongs to the log group ... the log group is the owner of all files in /var/log
<kyleN> iskin: and it does autohide, however, I did notice once that if I launched a certain app from the command line, the launcher did NOT auto hide.
<wyfrn> +r is set for the group .. but iam not able to read any of those files
<kyleN> iskin: however, when I launched that app from the home dash, auto hide worked fine.
<iskin> kyleN: Okay, it sounds like it is probably a bug then. It's no longer autohiding. I
<fr00g> Um, I need help. I'm running Natty 64-bit, and I have a 32-bit rpm. How do I convert that 32-bit rpm to a 32-bit deb?
<fr00g> Alien says wrong architecture
<yeats> DE_VOLTA: I can't help you with that, sorry
<kyleN> iskin: do you have it set to Auto Hide or Dodge?
<iskin> kyleN: Can I do compiz --replace to reload it? ... Both auto-hide and Dodge don't work.
<kyleN> iskin: did you launch any apps from the command line?
<gizmo_> I added a script to /etc/rc.local, calling it like "/usr/local/script &" to avoid freezing on boot. How do I keep the output of that script from appearing on the virtual terminal. (dhclient is what is producing output)
<Jon--> After changing some Compiz Config settings, wmctrl -R lists all of my windows as being on Desktop 0. I still have independent workspaces that I can switch between. What happened? D:
<iskin> kyleN: Yeah, some wine stuff
<iskin> kyleN: It's closed now but Unity seems bugged.
<kyleN> iskin: that's probably it. try launching them from the home dash and I bet will will auto hide
<nickAMG> My 1tb hard drive reads in widnows (NTFS) but in 11.04 it says there is no partition
<nickAMG> Windows*
<peanuter> I would like a little assistance setting up my vpn pptp.  When configuring it on network managers vpn tab and running it I am getting "The vpn connection dreamvpn.us failed to start.  Connection was not provided by any settings service."
<kyleN> iskin: I am not convinced that's a bug
<red> I upgraded to Natty two days ago and startupmanager has ceased to work -- I've apt-get remove --purged it and reinstalled and I have my default OS selected in the dropdown menu, but still the machine boots into Ubuntu upon start
<Jon--> Whoa.
<red> in /etc/default/grub the GRUB_DEFAULT value is also 6 (which is correct, if first item on the list is number 0, otherwise 6 would be memtest)
<comartin> hi i need help with my audio.
<Jon--> I meant to say wmctrl -l.  Wmctrl -R doesn't work, but probably because it thinks all the windows are on Desktop 0.
<nickAMG> Lots of peeops need help i think, could be a while
<gizmo_> I added a script to /etc/rc.local, calling it like "/usr/local/script &" to avoid freezing on boot. How do I keep the output of that script from appearing on the virtual terminal. (dhclient is what is producing output)
<Abiotic> can anyone help me? I'm following the steps in here ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows )  but at ( sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda ) I get wrong output ( http://pastebin.com/kM72DRCw )
<comartin> when i plug my headphones into my laptop the sound comes through both the speakers and the headphones :S
<kyleN> gizmo can you redirect all output to /dev/null, like this: script 2>&1 > /dev/null
<Em1ly> hello
<gizmo_> kyleN i'll try that
<iskin> kyleN: Yeah, it looks like it was a bug. Doing 'compiz --replace' locked up X, but a gdm restart fixed it.
<Em1ly> having some trouble installing ubuntu
<en1gma> i have a dual boot with win7 and ubuntu 11.04 I386 Desktop installed on the same SSD....anyhow i did a BIOS update for my MB and i can no longer boot into ubuntu OR the LIVE CD....it hangs at "kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10" on both the SSD install and the Live CD
<NomNuggetNom> Looking for some help regarding wireless networking. I'm using virtualbox, but am unable to connect to my wireless network via ubuntu. I'm using ubuntu 10.10
<en1gma> can someone help me out on this
<gizmo_> kyle: running the script still displays the output to the terminal
<kyleN> iskin, I am not sure whether launching all apps form the command line (as opposed to from unity) is supposed to  work.
<indu> Hi, i'm kinda newbie with ubuntu and I have question of "services" of ubuntu (MediaTomb). After doing command like this "sudo update-rc.d mediatomb remove" how can I reverse it? Want it back but how?
<en1gma> I have read it is because linux knows i have a 64bit cpu and wont boot because my distro is I386
<Antilect> http://i.imgur.com/5ZqYC.jpg
<en1gma> could this be correct
<AVRS> en1gma: should not
<en1gma> i have been reading it on the forums
<NomNuggetNom> Could I get some help please?
<Em1ly> same here, please ^^
<en1gma> but i read it was solbed with a kernel update
<AVRS> en1gma: at least Debian does not do that
<szal> en1gma: 32bit _should_ boot fine on 64bit hardware..  in difference to the other way around
<en1gma> it was the kernel
<hemin> Hi I just installed ubuntu 11.04 in dual boot with Windows 7.. I am not able to view my disk partitions in the user interface of ubuntu .. can anyone help me out?
<iskin> kyleN: I launch a lot of stuff from CLI, but that is the first time I've had that issue. Could it be because of WINE?
<en1gma> i know but it looks like there is a problem
<gem_cat> comartin, have you tried another headphone?
<en1gma> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1640299
<manitou> is there any usb-stuff developers?
<comartin> no but their just analog headphones
<kyleN> iskin: yes. I run a lot of stuff from cli too. but one app (qtcreator) caused exactly the systems you described. but when I launch from home dash or from alt + f2, it works fine. so I would try launching your wine that way
<iskin> kyleN: Okay, I'll keep that in mind. Thanks.
<gem_cat> comartin, the plug on your headphone may be the prob, try another one
<kyleN> cheers
<comartin> but they are both on.
<gizmo_> hemin: run sudo fdisk -l, find what looks like windows (probably ntsf). It should say something like /dev/sda1. type "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" replacing sda1 with what windows was.
<comartin> it doesn't do this in windows.
<gem_cat> maybe it is different now but the socket used to have a hardware bypass to cut off the speakers - a short plug would not work
<comartin> ??
<Em1ly> Hello..
<Em1ly> Please can someone help me install ubuntu.. massive noob..
<comartin> put the cd in and follow the onscreen instructions
<Em1ly> i'm not quite that bad..
<Em1ly> don't have a cd (it's a notebook), have made the usb
<Em1ly> as in have downloaded ubuntu, and the usb installer
<PurpleSmoke> Em1ly, let it copy files and when it says "ready when u are" then setup local time etc
<multipass> anyone know how to give the lock screen a style like the login screen?
<Em1ly> then restarted, and it goes straight to windows everytime
<Taar779> I keep getting this error "could not update ICEauthority file" when I start up. I've search google and so far no methods have worked. Any help would be awesome :) Thanks!
<TheeSaga> You'll probably want to boot from the USB if you wish to install it.
<Em1ly> am in bios
<nit-wit> Emily; can you pist a image bin of the hard drive with a screen shot of the gparted partitioner on the Ubuntu live cd?
<PurpleSmoke> Em1ly, 1st boot priority usb
<Em1ly> have changed boot priority to removable disk - still to windows
<hemin> gizmo_, i can do that.. but the problems is that each time i boot, it doesnt do it automatically.. on 10.04 it used to show on the left hand side of the nautilus file browser.. but on 11.04, the disks arent showing up.. i have to mount manually each time from the terminal
<nit-wit> *post
<eut> hello
<dov> #join xchat
<Em1ly> also, 'windows boot manager' at the bios screen tells me to use arrow keys to highlight OS to start, only option is windows 7
<Starminn> Em1ly: So have you been able to boot the USB?
<Em1ly> no
<Em1ly> thats the problem
<gizmo_> hemin: type sudo nano /etc/fstab on a new line tpye /dev/sda1 /mnt ntsf defauts 0 0
<eut> i've recently upgraded to 11.04 and when xfce first booted it asked me what i wanted to do with my panels (or something). i clicked migrate but i'd like to find a way to go back and have it generate a fresh new panel. anyone know how to do that?
<Em1ly> usb is in, priority to removable drive, still doesn't seem to recognise it at all
<Starminn> Em1ly: Choose "Boot Options" (F2 for me) when you turn the computer on, BEFORE Windows starts doing stuff
<Em1ly> (am using an eee pc 1015 xp )
<Em1ly> yep, done that
<Em1ly> only option is windows 7
<Em1ly> arrows don't do anything
<Starminn> Em1ly: You mean only option is hard drive.
<Friar> I cant install a package, and I get this error when I try sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre-headless... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Friar> hmmm....I don't think that pastebin worked properly.
<nit-wit> Emily; the usb ports on one side of the eeepc don't boot forget which side.
<Em1ly> nope, in the priority one i have several options, have put removable drive
<gem_cat> what make and model laptop Em1ly
<Em1ly> in the windows boot manager, only option is windows 7
<Em1ly> supposed to be able to arrow across but can't
<Em1ly> <Em1ly> (am using an eee pc 1015 xp )
<Em1ly> (thanks all)
<Friar> So here is the entry, and the error code....I hope I don't get yelled at for the pasting....
<Friar> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre-headless
<Friar> Reading package lists... Error!
<Friar> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Friar> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<FloodBot1> Friar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Friar> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<vorlov> hello
<Em1ly> nit-wit, only one usb works? is that what you mean?
<Em1ly> * one side
<vorlov> how does one define WPA2 settings in /etc/network/interfaces? in 11.04 (natty)
<Friar> Sorry about the flooding.
<nit-wit> Em1ly, one side or the other I think the left side doesn't
<Em1ly> well, it's on the right
<Em1ly> so that could explain it if it's the other side..
<nit-wit> Em1ly, switch sides.;)
<Jon--> Weird problem with environmental variables and spaces. Can someone tell me why this happens? http://pastebin.com/BxpJNV6u
<phrozen> http://pastebin.pl/42538 hello I have a problem with a c++ program can someone look at it>
<nit-wit> Em1ly, if you get booted give us a screen shot of gparted, my concern here is how many partitions you already have.
<hemin> gizmo_, did that.. should i reboot now?
<lbyrd1984> installed 11.04 and was trying to add some things to the panel like a drawer and the help files say to right click on an empty area of the launcher and I should get a pop up menu where I could add a drawer. I am not getting the pop up menu. Did I do something wrong or is this a problem and can it be fixed?  Thanks in advance
<Em1ly> sorry to be stupid, what's gparted nit-wit ?
<aboudesk>  lbyrd1984 , same for me.... a lot of UI changes, in my opinion it's very annoying
<nit-wit> Em1ly, gparted is the partitioner on the live cd menu-system-admin-gparted. It will show us exactly whats on there now.
<blake_> lbyrd1984: You're using Unity, and it does not support adding applets to the launcher area. Logout and log back in with the 'Ubuntu Classic' desktop
<nit-wit> *what's
<lbyrd1984> tks for the confirmation aboudesk..
<lbyrd1984> ah ok tks
<Friar> well, I got it working with pastebin...anyways, I'm getting an error when trying to install a program....http://pastebin.com/jvCx4m3U
<Em1ly> nit-wit, sorry, again.  What cd ?
<gem_cat> Em1ly, http://answerleaks.com/question/ubuntu/18763/ubuntu-install-10-10-netbook-edition-on-eee-pc-1015-using-a-usb-hdd
<cesurasean> Hey guys. How do I add more than one pop email account to thundbird email client?
<lbyrd1984> let me try the classic desktop .. tks for the help
<KM0201> cesurasean: just add it?...
<cesurasean> ive tried to find a way to add it, no luck in finiding an option to include new email accounts!
<nit-wit> Em1ly, cd is a general term for the ISO that was loaded to the thumb, it can be burned to a cd.;)
<coz_> cesurasean,  let me see if I can     any info about this hold on
<cesurasean> ah
<cesurasean> i found it!
<KM0201> cesurasean: what version fo t-bird are you using?.. i've got 7 email accounts set up w/ t-bird, it was a piece of cake
<coz_> cesurasean,  excellent :)
<bluntu> hey. I am looking to buy a reasonable webcam for my Ubuntu 11.04 laptop. Preferably it can be configured to sent images to an ftp server. Any tips?
<Jon--> Weird problem with environmental variables and spaces. Can someone tell me why this happens? http://pastebin.com/BxpJNV6u  Is it impossible to use quotes in environmental variables or something?
<mozeee> hi. I always use this to send mail : >   mutt -s "key" -- info@example.com < /home/username/Desktop/text.txt
<mozeee> but i wanna know is it possible to define a path to a another text file which has got inside it some more email address?????
<coz_> bluntu,  I am lost when it comes to compatible webcams    I am sure someone here knows,, unless there is an ubuntu list of cams ,, let me check
<nit-wit> Em1ly, good questions, better to know to understand the lingo.;)
<szal> !webcam | bluntu
<ubottu> bluntu: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Em1ly> yep, I just feel a bit stupid..
<coz_> bluntu,     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bluntu> cool!
<bluntu> I like the list
<bluntu> coz_ szal Now I was hoping someone might have some recommondations
<nit-wit> Em1ly, nah new things seem strange, and by and large the geek culture has a bit a a attitude.;)
<coz_> bluntu,   I am betting someone here has more experience with this topic than i do ,, so stick around and ask again :)
<nit-wit> *of a
<bluntu> coz_ will do, thnx for the list already
<Em1ly> gem_cat, wasn't the problem in the link you sent me that it was a usb hdd, not a usb stick, so it was under hard drives?
<coz_> bluntu,  no problem.. I wish eavesdrop on this topic :)
<TheeSaga> I had trouble installing with an usb hdd, and eventually just used a stick.
<TheeSaga> The hdd was doing strange things
<bluntu> anyone any experience with the Logitech HD Webcam C310 on 11.04?
<gem_cat> Em1ly, try it and see - I think the stick will look the same
<Em1ly> ok
<Em1ly> at the moment i'm still trying to get into the damn bios
<DE_VOLTA> can anyone help undelete a file ????????
<arand> Jon--: You will likely want to use \  escaping instead, as to exactly why, I'd ask #bash ...
<arand> !undelete | DE_VOLTA
<ubottu> DE_VOLTA: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Jon--> Weird problem with environmental variables and spaces. Can someone tell me why this happens? http://pastebin.com/BxpJNV6u  Is it impossible to use quotes in environmental variables or something?
<gem_cat> DE_VOLTA, if it was not a data file just reinstall it
<SAM___> Hello can someone please help me with setting up iptables on ubuntu server 10.04 lts
<Em1ly> OkropNick, is there a possibility that my arrows keys just aren't working in BIOS ?
<Em1ly> ok *
<SAM___> Hello can someone please help me with setting up iptables on ubuntu server 10.04 LTS. Thanks in advance
<Em1ly> cos I don't seem to be able to change page once I'm on one, and maybe it has found ubuntu on the windows boot manager page, there is a '>' next to 'windows 7', at the end of the line, i just can't make it move
<jrmcm> Hi all, I have a few dvd iso files id like to convert to avi for size reasons.
<jrmcm> What is the best program to do this with?
<mozeee> is it possible to send 500 emails through my terminal to 500 email address?
<SAM___> Hello can someone please help me with setting up iptables on ubuntu server 10.04 LTS. Thanks in advance
<crazedpsyc> I just got the overlay-scrollbars update in natty today, and I noticed there *STILL* isn't support for firefox! since I practically live in firefox, I am just wondering if there is any way at all to get it to work?
<AVRS> mozeee: why would you want to do that?
<itaylor57> !repeat | SAM___
<ubottu> SAM___: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mozeee> AVRS: i just use mutt to send email
<blazecon> someone wana help me install a full version of ubuntu on a 16G flashdrive?
<hiexpo> blazecon, you can use unetbootin and set it up persistant
<blazecon> ok, i have that program, lemme run it
<mozeee> AVRS: but i want to know if it possible to give a path to this command like to a text file as well which content some more email address to send email to them?
<AVRS> mozeee: that sounds like spam
<hiexpo> blazecon, allocate max space i think is 9,999
<mozeee> AVRS: ok but i just wanna know
<AVRS> mozeee: but if not, it is possible, not necessarily with mutt
<gem_cat> mozeee, some isp's will stop you from doing that - have you tried  a marketing service?
<andrei> hello
<mozeee> gem_cat: no i just sent some emails from my computer
<blazecon> space used to preserve files across reboots:
<crazedpsyc> did anybody get my last message? i got disconnected right after, or maybe before...
<yeats> Jon--: drop the single quotes and it will work
<blazecon> is that what should be 9999?
<mozeee> gem_cat: no marketing services!
<gem_cat> there is free software for wordpress that will do it without getting you arrested
<jrmcm> Hi all, I have a few dvd iso files id like to convert to avi for size reasons. What is the best way to do this?
<andrei> is everyone running ubuntu ?
<DrShoggoth> no
<DrShoggoth> some people run windows
<DrShoggoth> and osx
<SAM___> Hello can someone please help me with setting up iptables on ubuntu server 10.04 LTS. Thanks in advance
<andrei> I see..
<mozeee> AVRS: what do you mean by not necessary with mutt?!!
<AVRS> mozeee: I don't know if it is possible using matt :p
<yeats> !iptables | SAM___
<ubottu> SAM___: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<AVRS> mozeee: you haven't said it is not spam
<pietr101> hey, i want to have encrypted software raid in ubuntu. where do i start?
<Snicers-Work2> how do you check system resources available from the terminal?
<bluntu> Is there a way to upload pictures from a webcam to an ftp server on 11.04?
<blazecon> space used to preserve files across reboots:  how much do i need?
<jrmcm> Snicers-Work2, top, free, df and du
<OerHeks> Snicers-Work2, try terminal: df
<AVRS> s/matt/mutt/
<kirior> hi all got a question
<LAcan> icant get smbd to start automatically at boot...?
<kirior> firefox is not remembering my passwords, dunno why?
<mozeee> AVRS: ok but is there any to do it?
<yeats> !pm | SAM___
<ubottu> SAM___: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Snicers-Work2> can I force "free" to show size in MB?
<AVRS> kirior: do you tell it to remember them?
<xangua> kirior: go to fx perferences and set it to remember them
<SAM___> Oh ok yeats sorry to have bothered you
<jrmcm> Snicers-Work2, free -m
<Jon--> After changing some Compiz Config settings, wmctrl -l lists all of my windows as being on Desktop 0. I still have independent workspaces that I can switch between. What happened? D: (problem because I use wmctrl -R to move windows around, and that fails now, just switched to window instead of moving it)
<AVRS> kirior: or maybe you are using the Private browsing mode
<pietr101> Hello, is it possible to have an encrypted ext4 RAID partition under Ubuntu?
<SAM___> i am using csf and I need to setup the firewall chains as right now it is accepting all traffic will csf make its own rules and chains?
<Snicers-Work2> yikes, low on resources.
<LAcan> i download BUM and smbd is in there but its not taking...
<gem_cat> mozeee, unless u have a .ru address you will probably get arrested - otherwise there are hit men in russia ;)
<rhin0> anyone know why the ctrl-a key stops working to highlight text -- may have something to do with x2x running
<andrei> what was the command for MP3 drivers again... sudo apt-get install and what else
<andrei> hidden drivers
<andrei> something like that
<kirior> AVRS, i got set to rember passwords but no history and to accept all cookies
<tomshaw> Are the NVIDIA drivers completly broken at this time for 11.04?
<mozeee> gem_cat: i'm not in russia! just wanna know how can I do it? that is all!
<flowbee> how do i configure ubuntu so i can go to virtual desktop screen 1-4 via a key command and not shift one at a time
<icanicant> Is it possible to make Ubuntu chat / Empathy log out after inactivity?
<Azelphur> tomshaw: I would hope not, otherwise I wouldn't be talking to you right now :P
<jrmcm> mozee: we wont help you spam people, sorry
<tomshaw> Azelphur: Almost utterly broken then.
<Azelphur> tomshaw: I'm on 11.04 with an nvidia GTX 570, so it's all good :p
<Azelphur> haha
<AVRS> kirior: when you enter a login and password, a "doorhanger" should appear -- that is, a small dialog with a remember button with a drop-down menu near it
<Chowzzf> When I run "man make" it says to see "make.info" for complete documentation on make.  Where is make.info and is there a command to open the info file like a man page?
<yeats> Chowzzf: info make
<jrmcm> Hi all, I have a few dvd iso files id like to convert to avi for size reasons. What is the best way to do this?
<mozeee> jrmcm: oh god.. at least just let me know if it is possible or not?
<Azelphur> !handbrake | jrmcm
<ubottu> jrmcm: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<andrei> boy backtrack5 rocks
<AVRS> kirior: that is if you are using Firefox 4
<mozeee> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<andrei> it works even faster than the 4 and the 3
<kirior> AVRS, i dont think i ever seen it but will loot for it and set all up again, now another question if i update to 11.04 will all my current settings and paths stay in place?
<jrmcm> mozeee, probably is
<tomshaw> Azelphur: I tried fresh installs with a Geforce 9800 GT and now with a newly as of today GTS 450 that cost me 150 buxs, fails miserably.
<jrmcm> Azelphur, thx
<kirior> AVRS, 3.6.17
<Azelphur> tomshaw: interesting, I'm all working on an 8800GT and a GTX 570
<AVRS> kirior: then it's different.
<Azelphur> tomshaw: how does it fail exactly?
<kirior> AVRS, ok will just update to 4 and see what will happen
<szal> tomshaw: any concrete example of error(s)?
<jaxxdrew> does netflix work in linux
<AVRS> kirior: you can also setup exceptions so it never asks for some sites
<mozeee> jrmcm: thanks : D you really stop me to do it ; ) thanks again
<tomshaw> Azelphur: I've done alot of research on this and apparently alot of issues have been filed.
<andrei> how come Chrome doesnt work on Xubuntu 11
<kirior> AVRS, will do downloading F4 now and will reset all stuff, how ubout setting after update?
<Chowzzf> yeats: thanks! Am I correct in saying that the man pages for make doesn't talk about the character sequences "$@" and "$<" at all?
<gem_cat> mozeee,  u need software called contact manager - you should find something that works in ubuntu
<AVRS> kirior: ?
<szal> tomshaw: doesn't answer the question
<Azelphur> tomshaw: I'd still like to know :)
<AVRS> kirior: I am going to bed
<Snicers-Work2> I am confused, top shows that at most 20% of my RAM is being used, but in reality 90% is being used, why is this?
<andrei> giggity :P
<kirior> AVRS, kk nn :)
<AVRS> thx
<AVRS> good night
<szal> Snicers-Work2: buffers/cache
<andrei> night
<Snicers-Work2> szal, can I view which applications are using the most buffer/cache?
<andrei> quit
<andrei> !quit
<andrei> hmm
<szal> Snicers-Work2: it's all in top
<szal> andrei: "/quit"
<Azelphur> Snicers-Work2: buffer/cache is used for putting files in memory that are frequently accessed
<andrei> oh, thanks!
<crazed92> Whew! I made it back :D
<Azelphur> Snicers-Work2: it's a good thing, the memory will be free'd if it's needed.
<Snicers-Work2> Azelphur, I understand, but I would just like to see which applications are requesting the most memory usage.
<gem_cat> mozeee, http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/14350.aspx
<Azelphur> Snicers-Work2: if you run top and then press >, it'll show you memory usage
<Azelphur> Snicers-Work2: applications don't request cache space, the kernel puts files there when it feels like it.
<crazed92> Anyway, overlay scrollbars. Not working in firefox. Any way to make it work? FF addon, hidden whitelist, editing the code...?
<Snicers-Work2> Azelphur, I understand, so even though my RAM has 90% usage on it, it is actually just holding files in just in case, not cause they are being used?
<LAcan> can anyone help me get smbd to start at boot ?
<Azelphur> Snicers-Work2: well, it's holding files because they are frequently used and it thinks you'll probably want them again, it speeds your system up.
<Azelphur> Snicers-Work2: if the memory was needed by an application, it'd stop using the space for caching files and use it for the application
<Azelphur> Snicers-Work2: so basically, it's all beneficial unless your in a niche situation
<bluntu> hey Anyone any experience with Zoneminder and Logitech cams on 11.04?
<dov> anyone here know a good php developer's channel?
<dov> searching the channel list is coming up short
<maco> dov: ##php?
<dov> #php is an invite only channel
<rww> two hashes
<rww> also,
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dov> what's !register?
<maco> dov: you should register your username
<rww> an instruction to ubottu to display information
<maco> dov: that was a command to the bot to tell you how to do that
<dov> i thought it register's automatically when I connect
<maco> dov: your username is not a registered one. you have not set a password for it yet
<dov> ok
<bmomjian> Any idea why the URL specification #page=3 doesn't work in Ubuntu with the Document Viewer?
<dov> so, once i register, i can join the ##php channel?
<rww> yes
<dov> ok.  thanks
<maco> dov: and identify, yes. you can set your client to automatically identify (send your password to log you in) on connect
<Oins> Hi. How can I move my unity panel to the second monitor?
<dov> rcc:  I'm looking at the registration instructions and not understanding something here.  It says to type the commands into the server tab, but I have no idea what that is...
<dov> i'm using xchat2, btw
<unr350lv3d> dov: have you actually msg'd nickserv to register?
<dov> i started with the nick command in here
<dov> it didn't show any output in the chat window so i assumed that it did what i thought it did
<MrKeuner> hey all, what is the best way to give remote X access to an ubuntu box? neatx, vnc, x11, anything else?
<unr350lv3d> dov: if you registered your nick properly you would have got an email...
<MrKeuner> robustneess, security and speed is important
<dov> ok
<gem_cat> restating my question - previously when I stuck in a cd it was auto mounted - natty doesn't and fstab has changed - man fstab is not very clear - there seem to be new utilities for manipulating fstab - their man pages are not clear either - someone has packaged a fstab-py utility but there are no instructions on how to use it - anyone using data on cd's ?
<dov> i guess i'll just pick through all of the options until i figure it out.
<dov> thanks guys
<mne7> MrKeuner: SSH maybe?
<dov> MrKeuner: I like ssh
<dov> but you need to know what you are trying to do
<unr350lv3d> dov: leave channel and tyr this :: "/msg NickServ REGISTER <password> <email>"
<MrKeuner> mne7, dov, you mean ssh -Y ?
<dov> ssh will run the app on the host and display it on the remote machine, but you need an x server running on the remote machine
<dov> ok unr
<dov> tx
<MrKeuner> ssh -Y is slow2
<mne7> MrKeuner: ssh -X
<iceroot> MrKeuner: nx is the only real option if you want performance
<dov> -X
<MrKeuner> iceroot, is neatx robust
<frostschutz> MrKeuner, also add -C for good measure, it really speeds things up
<dov> tx unr
<iceroot> MrKeuner: ssh -X is not very fast with internet connections
<kozzz> which country is this server?
<mne7> iceroot: what is nx?
<iceroot> MrKeuner: i dont know neatx i only you nx
<kozzz> which country is this server?
<xangua> !en | kozz
<ubottu> kozz: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<iceroot> mne7: http://www.nomachine.com/products.php
<rootuser23> how can i find the ip so other can use this to connect to my desktop
<xangua> kozzz see above
<iceroot> mne7: some kind of rdesktop (terminal server)
<mne7> iceroot: thanks
<kozzz> country please
<iceroot> rootuser23: http://whatismyipaddress.com/  if you want your wan-ip and you are behind a router, if you want the ip of eth0, use ifconfig
<rhin0> anyone know quick way to speed up NFS? (ubuntu 10.04)
<alejandro> Hi I need make a Nat 1 to 1 in shorewall
<rootuser23> thank you for the good information!
<Antilect> A minor netsplit...
<alejandro> 2 interfaces eth0 net eth1 lan
<MrKeuner> iceroot, you mean the proprietary nx server?
<mne7> MrKeuner: i was looking, have a free version
<iceroot> MrKeuner: freenx is the gnu-version
<iceroot> MrKeuner: http://freenx.berlios.de/
<iceroot> MrKeuner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<magn3ts> Is it really not possible to get Empathy to pop open a window?
<mne7> iceroot: nice product
<pushpop> is there a  way on my ubuntu machine to tell if my dhcp server is giving out a dhcp server?
<iceroot> MrKeuner: its very very fast (its like you are sitting on the machine)
<pushpop> is there a  way on my ubuntu machine to tell if my dhcp server is giving out a tftp server I mean
<pushpop> haha
<MrKeuner> iceroot, I tried neatx and it was fast indeed, had heard freenx is a bit not robust. Did you experience such problems?
<iceroot> MrKeuner: no, i am running a terminal-server with freenx fine (but its debian, not ubuntu)
<aaaaalex> jubei___, you need to forward port 80 on your router to the local ip of the machine running apache
<MrKeuner> iceroot, what keyboard are you using? US?
<tpe> Is there any way at all to make the wiggle or blink notification animation on the Unity launcher icons permanently active until clicked? As it is, a notification from, for example, Pidgin, is very hard to notice if I wasn't looking at the screen when it happened (and even then it's not great).
<iceroot> MrKeuner: qwertz (ger)
<MrKeuner> iceroot, I heard keyboard problems with non-US
<MrKeuner> iceroot, not the case then
<mne7> iceroot: nice product dude, but, it work using SSH right?
<iceroot> MrKeuner: on my nx its using qwerty instead of qwertz
<xangua> tpe: the envelope gets blue when you have messages
<iceroot> mne7: correct
<Jorgee> can help me with this Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC
<iceroot> mne7: connection through ssh
<mne7> iceroot: really nice, thanks for share
<jubei___> aaaaalex: my old pc running ubuntu server is acting as the router as it is dialing a pppoe conn. i have set iptables to accept all afaik for the time being
<EmuAlert> Does ubuntu support USB 3.0 out of the box?
<MrKeuner> iceroot, so your account is set to qwertz and when you login on site you get qwertz but when you remote through freenx it gives you a false keyboard pattern
<MrKeuner> ?
<iceroot> mne7: no problem :) its the best "remote-gui-solution" but remeber you are NOT connecting to a running session, so its not like vnc, you are starting a new session (terminal server)
<iceroot> MrKeuner: correct, on nx its qwerty but i think its just a option to set
<aaaaalex> jubei___, all right. in that case i got nothing - provided the old router is also running apache.
<mne7> iceroot: yes, i know.
<MrKeuner> iceroot, that's exactly the problem I heard about
<xangua> EmuAlert: with recent kernels, yes
<MrKeuner> iceroot, if you have a chance try neatx, that also has its problems though
<mne7> iceroot: do you know if have a free shell acc in net using this product for test?
<Jorgee> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC
<iceroot> MrKeuner: qwerty is not very nice with a qwertz keyboard but i think it can be configured
<xangua> EmuAlert: no idea what kernel version was support for usb3 introduced
<iceroot> mne7: sorry i dont know
<tpe> xangua, the envelope for things that are compatible, but not for everything I use that has an urgent notification. I was hoping that there was at least an option to extend the length of the urgent animation in the Unity launcher.
<mne7> iceroot: i will test nx here
<iceroot> mne7: but i guess there are open freenx servers out there (google)
<mne7> iceroot: year, thanks again
<jubei___> aaaaalex: perhaps if i explain, i have an old pc with 2 nics, 1 connecting to internet via PPPoE, another one serving a network via a switch. the pc's connected to the switch can resolve and load the webpage /www/index.html. but pcs just connected to the internet can only ping the hostname, but not access the index.html file. but i can ssh onto the server remotely over the internet
<aaaaalex> tpe hopefully unity will become mor erefined and configurable with the next release cycle - is there a request for that on launchpad) i would second it ;-)
<Jorgee> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC
<iceroot> jubei___: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward   should fix it if ubuntu is the router
<jubei___> aaaaalex: i have ip forwarding enabled already ..
<iceroot> jubei___: you have to use "tee" or a real root-shell for that, sudo is not working with it (cant remeber the tee syntax)
<Crisco> I'm trying to install bluez-gnome but it says "configure: error: gconf >= 2.16 is required" the only gconf package I can find is for dapper
<jubei___> aaaaalex: didnt set it in the packet forwarding like that though?
<mdel> what's everyone's opinion  on the best remote-x software?
<mdel> nxserver, freenx, x2go?
<mdel> (natty, btw)
<iceroot> !best | mdel
<ubottu> mdel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mdel> iceroot: right
<xangua> Crisco: dapper is not supported, install a recent and supported version
<Jorgee> help me with this please? ?Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC
<Crisco> xangua: I'm not using dapper
<iceroot> mdel: x2go is not stable, freenx is gpl, nxserver is not free
<aaaaalex> jubei___, iceroot is talking not me ;-)
<Crisco> that is the problem
<Crisco> I'm using 10.10
<mdel> iceroot: any other options? last I looked I just used nxserver
<iceroot> mdel: i only use freenx
<jubei___> iceroot: are you talking about "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<mdel> paired with nxclient, correct?
<Crisco> the default Ubuntu Bluetooth Stack is not allowing me to connect my Wiimote to my computer
<iceroot> jubei___: yes
<iceroot> mdel: correct
<mdel> ty
<jubei___> iceroot: thanks, i have already enabled packet forwarding
<dov> unr350lv3d: thanks for your help in registering
<dov> back to work now
<Jorgee> help me with this please? ?Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC
<jubei___> but i can walk to the next room where i have my pc setup and get physical access to the box
<iceroot> jubei___: can the clients ping ipadresses out there? maybe dns is not set
<jubei___> iceroot: yes the clients connected to the switch can download webpages etc..
<iceroot> jubei___: who can not?
<jubei___> iceroot: afaik its all setup right for the clients connected to the switch. its just apache2 that i can get working from a remote location
<zamba> how can i take a full hard disk backup?
<Jorgee> help me with this please? ?Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC
<zamba> and with that i mean the partition table and everything
<venik212> one of my CPUs is running at 100% on KNOTIFY4.  What is going on?  SystemMonitor says it is SLEEPING, so why is it using so much CPU time?
<zamba> i have both linux and windows installation on the same physical disk
<iceroot> jubei___: so you cant acces your lan-apache from the wan?
<zamba> and i want to take backup of everything
<jubei___> iceroot: like on this pc, im connected only to the internet via a seperate router to test. and i can't access my xxx.xxx.org
<venik212> ubuntu 11.04 64 bits
<iceroot> jubei___: is the router forwarding wan-requests to the lan?
<jubei___> iceroot: however i can ping the xxx.xxx.org and it resolves to right ip adress and pings succefully
<fr00g> Is it possible to have Unity only manage windows on the active desktop?
<iceroot> jubei___: you have to say your router that it is xx.xx.org:80 forwarding to your local apache
<iceroot> jubei___: because apache is running on a lan-ip
<jubei___> iceroot: ok i think im starting to get what your saying
<aaaaalex> jubei___, iceroot i thought your apache was running on the router pc?
<iceroot> jubei___: your router is ubuntu? or a box?
<venik212> I even rebooted but knotify4 still hogs the system
<iceroot> jubei___: aaaaalex apache has to listen on ne wan-ip not the lan-ip
<jubei___> iceroot: i am using one pc with with ubuntu server with 2 nics, one dialing pppoe another going to a switch to give access to clients.
<iceroot> jubei___: aaaaalex if apache is only lsitening on 192.168.0.1 instead of a wan-ip apache will not hanlde wan-requests
<jubei___> iceroot/ aaaaalex: now i have the same pc with 2 nics running apache2
<jubei___> iceroot: that seems right, how do i set it to listen on wan-ip
<fr00g> Is it possible to have Unity only manage windows on the active desktop?
<iceroot> jubei___: if i am correct, apache is reading /etc/hosts  but maybe ask the guys in #httpd
<venik212> anyone?
<iceroot> jubei___: /etc/apache2/ports.conf seems to be the important part
<iceroot> jubei___: there you say on what apache is listening
<iceroot> jubei___: and then apache is looking in /etc/hosts what ip is assigned to that hostname
<Polah> fr00g: Unity is the desktop environment, not the window manager. Unless I'm mistaken.
<fr00g> Fine, the launcher
<arays> I just installed Xubuntu on my laptop and tried installing Adobe Flash player so I can view youtube videos, but it won't allow me to copy the files into the root folder because permission is denied. Help?
<jubei___> iceroot: ok thanks
<fr00g> Polah, when I say manage, I mean display in the launcher
<Starminn> fr00g: You choose your DE/Shell on login. After that there's not much you can do AFAIK
<jubei___> iceroot: im gonna go try in httpd, but im gonna try that stuff quick and see if it work
<iceroot> arays: why you need them in /root/?
<arays> The readme file says to copy them into root.
<iceroot> arays: there is no single reason to copy them intio /root(
<iceroot> arays: what readme?
<Polah> arays: Can you not just do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer or xubuntu-restricted extras to get Flash? Rather than install it manually.
<Jorgee> help me with this please? ?Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC
<arays> iceroot: the readme file that came with the file from adobe.
<iceroot> arays: dont install from adobe!!
<iceroot> !flash | arays
<ubottu> arays: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<iceroot> arays: never install software from websites if it is in the repos
<iceroot> !repo | arays
<ubottu> arays: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<arays> Oh. Well, I'm sorry. I'm new to Linux.
<iceroot> arays: no problem
<Roasted> What raid is supported in Ubuntu's alternate CD? Is that software raid or fake raid?
<iceroot> Roasted: its the same
<Roasted> iceroot, oh? I thought they were different.
<Roasted> iceroot, is it easy to set up?
<iceroot> Roasted: you only want software-raid and not fakeraid
<IdleOne> !raid > Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted, please see my private message
<Roasted> iceroot, well, yeah. but you just said they were the same?
<arays> Ah. The sudo apt get worked flawlessly! Thanks guys.
<iceroot> Roasted: both are softare-raids, but fakeraid has some disadvantages
<flowbee> if i already have ruby installed and i want to install rvm... must i uninstall ruby first and then install rvm?  (running ubuntu 10.04).  also what other ruby packages must i uninstall first (if necessary)?
<arays> Is that to be the same command for installing everything else?
<iceroot> arays: sudo apt-get install packagename
<Roasted> iceroot, what disadvantages? I was trying to avoid fakeraid anyway. I was told to use software raid.
<iceroot> arays: that is the way installing software on ubuntu
<arays> iceroot: Where do I look up package names then?
<iceroot> Roasted: if you change your board/fake-raid controller there is a chance that your raid is broken
<iceroot> Roasted: you can only use the raid with that controller
<Roasted> iceroot, I don't have onboard raid.
<iceroot> Roasted: not speed advantages like hardwareraid
<mdel> arays: you should probably check out the "Software Center"
<soberb410> arays : ubuntu software centre if I understand your question correctly
<aaaaalex> arays, you can also use the software center (for applications) and synaptic (to see the individual packages)
<mdel> or
<Polah> arays: Ubuntu Software Centre will give you package names for things, or you can install it through the software centre itself by just clicking "install". You can also search the repositories by doing "sudo apt-cache search <term>"
<mdel> apt-cache search <term>
<Roasted> iceroot, speed isn't a big issue, as it'll just be a simple backup SAN here at home. I just want an easy to setup way to have raid1.
<mdel> lol
<arays> Alright. Thanks. Also. I noticed I have no sound from anything. Do I visit the Software center for this as well?
<iceroot> Roasted: use software-raid1 and create it with the alternate cd
<Jorgee> help me with this please? ?Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC
<Roasted> iceroot, that's what I planned on doing. Hey just curious, is it easy to set up raid1 via software raid on an already installed system?
<Roasted> iceroot, like what if I slapped in 2 drives into this desktop. would raid1 be easy to set up?
<iceroot> Roasted: also you can create a software-raid AFTER an installation too
<Polah> Arays: install pulseaudio, or purge and reinstall it. sudo apt-get install pulseaudio and sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<Roasted> iceroot, hahaha nice. is that painful to do?
<iceroot> Roasted: easy is relative
<mdel> pain is as well
<iceroot> Roasted: just read the text from ubottu and ask if there are open questions
<iceroot> !raid | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<iceroot> Roasted: first link
<Roasted> iceroot, would I still use the alternate CD to set it up?
<aaaaalex> Polah, arays if you run those commands in tha order you will have uninstalle pulseaudio
<iceroot> Roasted: if you want create the raid at installation, you need the alternate, else you can setup the raid after installation at any time with the shell
<Polah> aaaaalex: Correct. I told him he could try installing it first and if it's already instead, purge it then install it. Perhaps I should have made it more clear: To install it do "sudo apt-get install pulseaudio". If it's already there do "sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio" then "sudo apt-get install pulseaudio" to purge it and reinstall.
<Roasted> iceroot, yeah, I'm going to start from ground up here, so I'm downloading the alternate CD. Just for sake of curiosity I was still curious on how to set i up on an already installed system. I'm reading through the link, but I'm not quite sure yet
<aaaaalex> arays, are you sure you got all plugged in all right?
<iceroot> Roasted: on a running system you just say "i want a raid array" after that you say what drives are part of the raid
<Polah> aaaaalex, he left.
<Roasted> iceroot, right. but this is done in terminal, right? apt-get install mdadm. sudo mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/drive1 etc
<Roasted> iceroot, ist hat correct?
<iceroot> Roasted: its something like "mdadm -A /dev/sdX"
<aaaaalex> Polah,  okies
<iceroot> Roasted: yes sounds correct
<iceroot> Roasted: but first you have to say that md0 is raid1
<Roasted> iceroot, so if Im running an array and one disk fails, I would have to mdadm --remove (dead drive) then --add /dev/sdanewdrive??
<iceroot> Roasted: after that you add drives to md0 as you wrote
<venik212> killed knotify4 and no smoke yet... works fine without it
<Roasted> iceroot, would the 2nd empty drive I just added auto mirror once I add it to the array?
<iceroot> Roasted: i dont know if you have to remove a drive first
<arays> My internet disconnected. What was that one command for audio? sudo apt-get pulseaudio?
<iceroot> Roasted: yes
<Jorgee> help me with this please? ?Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC
<arays> *install
<iceroot> Roasted: mdadm is rebuilding the raid then
<Roasted> iceroot, nice.
<iceroot> Roasted: you can to that at any time, no need at installation
<Roasted> iceroot, yeah, I understand.
<iceroot> Roasted: but remeber to install grub on sda AND sdb
<aaaaalex> arays it should already be installed as it is the default audio server in ubuntu. open the sound preferences and make sure it shows a sound card there under hardware - try testing the speakers
<Roasted> iceroot, I was going to install Ubuntu on a flash drive.
<iceroot> Roasted: grub (/boot) is not part of the raid
<iceroot> Roasted: sorry, /boot is part of the raid but not the bootloader
<Roasted> iceroot, thats confusing...
<aaaaalex> arays, to do that, you right click on the little speaker close to the top right corner of your screen  -  also make sure your sound is not muted or set to 0
<iceroot> Roasted: master-boot-record is not part of the raid
<aguitel> i am in 10.04 with nvidia-17 driver ,i installed ppa x-swat repo with last nvidia-173 driver but when i restart the system keyboard and mouse aren't working ,anyone know this?
<mdel> iceroot: any ideas on the proper ppa for freenx on natty?
<iceroot> Roasted: so if you have a raid and grub is only installed on sda, you cant boot from sdb
<iceroot> mdel: sorry
<iceroot> Roasted: so you have to install grub in sdb also
<arays> aaaaalex: Thanks, alex. It wasn't showing anything but I selected it.
<arays> Now I have sound. Thank you very much!
<Roasted> iceroot, thats only important if sda fails, then sdb cannot boot, right?
<iceroot> Roasted: correct
<Roasted> iceroot, but if I install ito n a flash drive... I don't need to bother
<aaaaalex> arays welcome to ubuntu :-D
<iceroot> Roasted: they fail also
<Roasted> iceroot, right, but that was still my intention
<Roasted> iceroot, do the drives in raid1 have to be identical?
<iceroot> Roasted: the size, yes
<iceroot> Roasted: its also a very good idea to have the same speed on both
<Roasted> iceroot, I have two 80gb drives, but they arent identical in MB size
<Roasted> iceroot, theyre like 76800 and 76450
<iceroot> Roasted: or better, the partitions have to be the same size, the complete drive size doesnt matter
<iceroot> Roasted: you are building raid on partitions not on complete drives
<Roasted> iceroot, good point.
<iceroot> Roasted: install on a single drive, copy the partion layout (first 512 byte with dd) and then create md0 and add partitions on it, install grub in sdb and thats all
<Roasted> iceroot, I cant install grub on both drives during the install process tho, can I
<iceroot> Roasted: dont know if the installer can do it
<iceroot> Roasted: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb  should do the job
<Roasted> iceroot, good deal.
<Roasted> iceroot, appreciate your tiem
<acfrazier> I can't seem to get my S/PDIF optical out working under 11.04
<Roasted> time*
<acfrazier> analog was working
<Jorgee> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl . Modules)
<iceroot> Roasted: no problem, but now its time to sleep :)
<acfrazier> they're not muted
<Roasted> iceroot, take it easy!
<iceroot> Jorgee: search with "apt-file" which package contains the Socket.pm and install it
<tase> since I upgraded to 11.04 ubuntu/firefox has been incredibly slow at browsing, wtf
<acfrazier> How can I get the optical out working? I tried setting the volume to 0, muting/unmuting, etc
<Jorgee> iceroot how ican put hte command apt-file search ?
#ubuntu 2011-05-20
<aaaaalex> acfrazier, this is a long shot, but maybe you need to enable it in the sound preferences -> hardware -> profiles menu?
<acfrazier> Nope, it's set to "Digital Stereo Duplex (IEC958)"
<iceroot> Jorgee: "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update" after that you can search all packages containf the file "foo" with "sudo apt-file search foo"
<aaaaalex> acfrazier, is your sound card fully supported? i had a friend with a soundblaster x-fi - which is poorly supported
<aaaaalex> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<acfrazier> If intel HDA/Realtek ALC1200 isn't supported well then that'd suck
<acfrazier> I built this computer myself, so it's not really under a "brand"
<aaaaalex> acfrazier, if no one here can help you you should consider posting on ubuntuforums i guess
<aguitel> i am in 10.04 with nvidia-17 driver ,i installed ppa x-swat repo with last nvidia-173 driver but when i restart the system keyboard and mouse aren't working ,anyone know this?
<acfrazier> been quite some time since I logged into the forums, wow
<acfrazier> You last visited: November 25th, 2009 at 01:44 AM
<rootuser23> Anyone knows a nice WLAN sniffer app & scanner?
<Roasted> So I have two 500gb hard drives. I want to set up software raid. I was intending on installing the OS on a flash drive. But I got curious... is it possible to set the two 500's to be 10gb root/490gb data (both partitions raided) and install the OS on both partitions as a result?
<xangua> aguitel: try removing the ppa: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge <ppa's name>
<aguitel> xangua, yes i know this but when i add this ppa and upgrade the driver the refresh rate increase ,the problem occours when i restart the system (freeze keyboard and mouse )
<Jorgee> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl . Modules)
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Can someone help me?  I've got ubuntu 11.04 installed on an asus u81a laptop, and when I record video it records upside down (e.g. during skype call).  Can someone advise me on how to resolve this issue?
<Jorgee> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl . Modules)
<arf77> sudo apache2 -S
<arf77> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<arf77> why?
<adbuntu> Ah
<adbuntu> I just figured out that it's firefox that makes xorg hog so much of my CPU
<adbuntu> Wonder why.
<cache_surplus> i used sudo allow whatever rules, it said added rules, upon power out, it whips them. upon reboot, it works. wtf?
<NightTrain> ver tampa.fl.us.undernet.org
<airwalkerx> Hey folks, how are you doing?
<arf77> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<leedleptor> hey
<airwalkerx> I have a question, I have a Dell Inspiron Laptop 1521 and I want the ATI 3D Accelerator to work, are there open source drivers for it?
<MrBushido> where can i find a list of supported pci sata controllers for ubuntu?
<airwalkerx> It's a Radeon X1200 Series
<OerHeks> MrBushido, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<sairasananas_> Do you help here for xubuntu?
<Roasted> Does anybody know what a completely vanilla install of Ubuntu 11.04 takes up, space wise? I just realized the flash drive I'm installing it to on my server is 4gb and not 8. oops :/
<arf77> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER} why this people? i need to find what modules apache2 was compiled with and apache2 -S doesnt do it
<MrBushido> OerHeks: thanks!
<MrKeuner> installed 11.04 then downgraded to 10.04 and now my local evolution folders are gone... Do you think there might be a way to get them back?
<MrKeuner> used the same /home with both
<sairasananas_> can someone help me, i cant View my Home folder ;(
<MrKeuner> sairasananas_, what application are you using to view?
<sairasananas_> what you mean application? i just double click to open it...
<MrKeuner> sairasananas_, try to find the name of that application you clcik in
<sairasananas_> im having this error when i try: Error stating file '/home/username/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected.
<a1_> uyoiyj
<kcs10dc> join #android
<kcs10dc> JOIN #android
<slinker1> kcs10dc: try one of these in front of that /
<roblee> Hello all, I was wondering if anyone could point to a terminal command or some reading about seeing exactly what processes are sending/receiving accros the network???
<andantino> I need some help.  I installed LXDE.  But when I try to log into an LXDE session it just blacks out and brings me back to the login screen
<kellnola> roblee, netstat, lsof, iptraf
<gartral> what can i use too probe new wifi modules and test too see if they work?
<roblee> thank you kellnola
<kellnola> and of course tcpdump
<kellnola> though that doesn't say a thing about processes
<disidnt> holaa
<disidnt> disidnt necesito ayuda
<disidnt> disidnt soy nuevo con ubuntu
<disidnt> disidnt se me borro toda la info del pc
<disidnt> Nemoder !es
<FloodBot1> disidnt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<disidnt> necesito actualizar el firefox 1.4.7 que trae este ubuntu 5.10
<Corey> !es | disidnt
<ubottu> disidnt: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<leftist> is there any support for zencart on freenode?
<arays> Emerald Themer doesn't seem to be working in Xubuntu. I installed it, got a few themes and did the "emerald --replace" in terminal, but still nothing.
<disidnt> pucha
<Corey> leftist: Good question!  /msg alis help list
<disidnt> no hay nadie conectado
<disidnt> pero si aca hay quienes hablan español nome pueden yudar?
<Corey> disidnt: English, please.
<arays> Terminal gives me a "segmentation fault" thing
<kellnola> arays, well, yeah emerald is hacker level, it has never worked without some massaging
<disidnt> i don speak english
<disidnt> i latino
<disidnt> dont
<rww> disidnt: then /join #ubuntu-es
<disidnt> en ese canal no hay nadie
<rww> disidnt: #ubuntu is English, #ubuntu-es is Spanish.
<arays> kellnola: is there something equivalent to emerald?
<disidnt> solo yo
<m4v> disidnt: por favor entra a #ubuntu-es para soporte en español, en este canal se habla inglés
<arays> disindnt: dime
<Corey> disidnt: Pregunta en # ubuntu-es, como la mayoría de nosotros no hablamos español.
<kellnola> arays, in terms of what? pretty themes? not sure
<abys> Hi all, I'm looking for some help with unity search function :)
<kellnola> i don't worry about that sort of thing much, myself
<arays> kellnola: Well, yeah. Because from what I've been looking at Xubuntu isn't really like Ubuntu where I can freely change themes.
<dabbish> disidnt, pues haz la pregunta en castellano, igual alguien te puede ayudar
<nit-wit> arays, are you sure about that?
<rcmaehl_netbook> okay #ubuntu, I'm going to be dual booting windows on my netbook soon so how will I fix teh boot loader after windows 7 screws it up?
<abys> rcmaehl_netbook I think if you boot on the cd there is an option to reinstall grub
<rcmaehl_netbook> abys: how
<Starminn> abys: Just so we're clear, you have Ubuntu installed, and will be installing Win7?
<abys> rcmaehl_netbook just boot on the cd, I think with natty it gives you the choice to recover grub, but I'm not sure
<rcmaehl_netbook> Starminn: yes
<Starminn> !recovergrub
<nit-wit> rcmaehl_netbook, you are using grub2 correct.
<Starminn> !recoveringgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rcmaehl_netbook> nit-wit: idk
<rcmaehl_netbook> Starminn: only because windows 7 does about 3 things better: wifi, gaming, networking
<abys> rcmaehl_netbook if you have a partition ready install 7 on it and after install if you boot on ubuntu natty cd, you might be able to fix grub. Try to boot on it to see the options it gives to you ;)
<abys> rcmaehl_netbook or follow the links gave by Starminn
<rcmaehl_netbook> >< unetbootin is trying to boot windows 7 setup using unitkern or something
<abys> anyone to give me a hand with my natty :) ?
<nit-wit> rcmaehl_netbook, run this command in Ubuntu and tell us the rad out.sudo grub-install -v
<Corey> !anyone | abys
<ubottu> abys: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rcmaehl_netbook> nit-wit: grub-install (GRUB) 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<abys> Corey already ask and didn't want to repost ;)
<abys> My search function in unity isn't working anymore
<gartral> what can i use too probe new wifi modules and test too see if they work?
<nit-wit> abys, just for information reloading grub is easy so be careful just saying what you think rather then what you know.
<nit-wit> rcmaehl_netbook, I will give you a link for reloading grub use the natty cd only hold on.
<nit-wit> rcmaehl_netbook, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<abys> nit-wit what's wrong??
 * rcmaehl_netbook wants a cr-48 just to put ubuntu onit
<rcmaehl_netbook> nit-wit: thxs
<gartral> rcmaehl_netbook: hehe, I have one, running 11.04~
<nit-wit> abys, no big deal but your info was vague and a assumption in rcmaehl_netbook  reloading of grub.
<nit-wit> ;)
<NomNuggetNom> Need some really noob help. If I have the URL to a git:// program, how do I install it?
<abys> Sorry man if my english is not as clear as yours, just tyring to help, but no prob ;)
<NomNuggetNom> I can give you the URL via PM, just say my name :p
<abys> Still looking for someone to give me a hand :p
<gartral> NomNuggetNom: first, install git, then pass git the link, then figure out what dependencies you need too build that source
<arand> NomNuggetNom: You install git and then execute git clone <address>
<NomNuggetNom> gartral, mind if I pm you? I'm bad with this stuff :p
<gartral> NomNuggetNom: sure
<blake_> NomNuggetNom: http://gitref.org/creating/#clone
<NomNuggetNom> Thanks blake
<NomNuggetNom> Thanks arand and gartal too :)
<adubz> i am having an intermittent internet connection on mythbuntu 11.04
<arand> That's why doing pm:s might not be the best thing...
<soberb410> Is there any way to have different desktops on different workspaces on 10.04?
<abys> The search program engine in unity is not working, looking for some help to troubleshout what's wrong...
<gimpy1355> I'm trying to add two more arrays with mdadm.  I did it and was able to mount them correctly but after a reboot they are gone.  When I try to assemble them I get "/dev/sdc has no superblock - assembly aborted" What do?
<abys> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<abys> !unitydebug
<abys> Would be to easy ^_^
<Starminn> !msgthebot | abys
<ubottu> abys: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<abys> Thansk very helpfull man ;)
<Koujiro> Unity, are you there in somewhere?
<DynamicFail> So I am working on a setup of a system I have with a bunch of programs/scripts etc, and I was interested in somehow creating like an installer for my entire system... is there anyway to do this with ubuntu
<abys> DynamicFail is a perl script or SH enough to create one?
<DynamicFail> abys, I want to package the operating system with it as well
<DynamicFail> so it installs my specific hardware drivers etc
<DynamicFail> I had seen something similar with I believe it was called kickstart
<abys> DynamicFail ok can't help you with that sorry
<abys> I don't know how to create a deb package but could be a start to know
<abys> I've got problems with the unity search engine and I need some help to find what's wrong
<asphael> join ##backtrack-linux-br
<asphael> channel ##backtrack-linux-br
<asphael> hello
<pedro> hi all
<asphael> i need help installin backtrack
<asphael> can some one help me ?
<vistaswitch> You're still in ubuntu.
<fr00g> Why, in Unity, do some windows have a black bar like this? http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6849/screenshot031zn.png
<lfaraone> I have a Pentium4@3.0Ghz with 512MiB of RAM. I'm prepping the computer for donation. Should I install Xubuntu, or is that enough to handle normal Ubuntu? (I'd go with 10.04 LTS)
<Mongey> Is there a way to check if a port is usb 1 or 2
<abys> ifaraone normal ubuntu should work, don't forget to use the swap ;)
<aeon-ltd> lfaraone: i've used regular ubuntu fine, on the same spec pc albeit with no gpu and a ide hdd. though if the new owner isn't going to wipe it anyway i'd put xubuntu on for more mileage
<[min|dvir|us]> Hi. nm-applet randomly quits sometimes.
<[min|dvir|us]> Any suggestions?
<gartral> [min|dvir|us]: what modem do you have in your machine?
<[min|dvir|us]> gartral: It's wireless.
<lfaraone> aeon-ltd: fair enough. I'll do an OEM install of Ubuntu and see how it runs, and if it sucks majorly I'll replace with Xubuntu
<[min|dvir|us]> gartral: Thank you for responding extremely quickly.
<[min|dvir|us]> Usually I just get ignored.
<gartral> [min|dvir|us]: right.. so's my laptop, but i have a gobi 3g modem that give network monitor trouble
<lfaraone> aeon-ltd: the partitioner should put sufficient swap automatically, right?
<[min|dvir|us]> It's a RAlink RT2860.
<[min|dvir|us]> On an Asus Eee 1000H.
<vistaswitch> Is there a way to install ubuntu so I don't have to ruin my mbr? I don't have any vista install disks, so I can't fix the boot record if I decide to uninstall.
<gartral> lfaraone: usually, yes, but it seems oo ct weirdly if your system has 16+ gigs ram
<gartral> [min|dvir|us]: dunno, but right now, i need too go too the store sorry man
<fr00g> Why, in Unity, do some windows have a black bar like this? http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6849/screenshot031zn.png
<lfaraone> gartral: in all honesty, once you're beyond swapping a few gigs to disk, your comptuer will be slow as hell anyway, so I never got why we had huge swap partitions.
<soberb410> hey guys, what is up with my laptop connecting to a random connection automatically?
<mdel> argggg... freenx thinks my meta key is down, making using it impossible!
<[min|dvir|us]> nm-applet randomly closes sometimes. Any advice?
<soberb410> right clicking doesnt help
<lfaraone> gartral: the partitioner created a 52GiB or something swap partition when I installed on a server a while back. :)
<abys> is there a chanel dedicated to unity issues?
<lfaraone> soberb410: "a random connection", or a specific one?
<lfaraone> abys: if its on a supported ubuntu release, this is it.
<soberb410> a random one apparently
<lfaraone> soberb410: "edit connections" then go to "wireless" and remove the networks you don't want from the connection list.
<soberb410> I managed to get rid of it by editing connections and deleting it
<abys> lfaraone nobody seems to be able to help me here :/
<soberb410> lol you beat me to it
<soberb410> thanks for the help anyway
<soberb410> but still don't know what caused this
<gimpy1355> I'm trying to add two more arrays with mdadm.  I did it and was able to mount them correctly but after a reboot they are gone.  When I try to assemble them I get "/dev/sdc has no superblock - assembly aborted" What do?  I can't even touch the disks now as they claim they are in use.
<soberb410> didn't even ask for a password key
<lfaraone> DynamicFail: preseeding lets you preselect packages and options, but perhaps you want to respin ISOs?
<lfaraone> soberb410: you connected to it in the past so it remembered it.
<soberb410> nope
<soberb410> its a friends laptop and hes never been around here before
<lfaraone> abys: you mean the dash isn't working? (when you press super / windows)
<astley> i'm trying to follow this tutorial ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/ but i get this error when i try to compile--/home/eli/Downloads/2010_1216_RT5390_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO/os/linux/../../common/mlme.c: In function ‘BssTableSortByRssi’: /home/eli/Downloads/2010_1216_RT5390_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO/os/linux/../../common/mlme.c:6380:1: warning: the frame
<soberb410> only explanation is i accidentally right clicked the connection today
<lfaraone> soberb410: well, NM only connects to networks that look like the ones it remembers, or ones you speicfically chose :)
<soberb410> but still doesnt explain not asking for the pw
<asphael> guys i know that is not the channel of backtrack but can somebody help me ?
<[min|dvir|us]> nm-applet randomly closes sometimes. Any advice?
<lfaraone> asphael: with backtrack? no. "/join #backtrack" or whatever the channel is
<asphael> thanks any way
<soberb410> the connections name is a worldwire(?) hotspot
<soberb410> BTFON to be specific
<lfaraone> [min|dvir|us]: it isn't random, probably. is it during normal operation, or when you choose a specific hotspot, or what?
<abys> lfaraone yes, I've got the window, but when I search for something or just click on a shortcut, it doesn't work
<astley> i get this error when i try to make compile http://pastebin.com/R4QeBqCc any help?
<abys> lfaraone the search run for 3 sec and stop... it was working before and just stopped
<abys> lfaraone it has been few days and I can't find what's wrong.. I don't know how unity works
<RudyValencia> Hi, I have a Core i3 system with 4GB RAM on an Asus P8H67-M Pro/CSM motherboard (Sandy Bridge rev. B3) and an nVidia GTS450 video card. Which version of Ubuntu can I use with this configuration (32 or 64 bit)?
<lfaraone> RudyValencia: both.
<RudyValencia> I thought 32-bit had a limit of 4GB it could use
<lfaraone> abys: hmm. what do you mean when it stops? are results not displayed?
<RudyValencia> (graphics included)
<lfaraone> !pae | RudyValencia
<ubottu> RudyValencia: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<coz_> RudyValencia,  3.5 gigs
<astley> i get this error when i try to make compile http://pastebin.com/R4QeBqCc any help?
<RudyValencia> Yeah
<RudyValencia> Oh, I see
<lfaraone> RudyValencia: aka we have you covered :)
<RudyValencia> If I don't use the PAE kernel it'll only see 3.5GB.
<abys> lfaraone is I search for "t" for example it should give me a least terminal, but I've got nothing at all
<lfaraone> !repeat | astley
<ubottu> astley: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lfaraone> abys: does "term" bring up terminal?
<abys> lfaraone if I click on more apps or finds files, nothing happen
<lfaraone> Unity Dash is finnicky, I personally prefer GNOME Do.
<RudyValencia> I have a PXE boot installer on my server so I can just select the appropriate -pae kernel?
<coz_> astley,  not sure from that readout... you   might want to try the # #Linxu channel
<abys> lfaraone nop nothing
<abys> lfaraone got my term as a shortcut on the left panel
<hiexpo> ?  on a usb to figure out what boot loader was used on it
<lfaraone> abys: mk. then I've no idea. I use "classic ubuntu" or another WM, so I don't know all that much unity.
<abys> lfaraone so I can still run my program that way
<lfaraone> hiexpo: try booting off it?
<abys> lfaraone but it kills all unity meaning ^_^
<lfaraone> hiexpo: it's probably either syslinux or grub.
<lfaraone> abys: er?
<hiexpo> lfaraone, i have booted it if there is a syslinux.cfg file it was syslinux right   there is no grub folder
<abys> lfaraone running commands through my terminal, should be unity easiness jobs
<well> /quit
<lfaraone> hiexpo: it means that there's a syslinux.cfg file :) it could indicate syslinux was installed, or that it was installed at one point or that somebody wanted to just create such a file :)
<lfaraone> abys: perhaps. but alas!
<abys> lfaraone thanks for your help anyway
<Roasted> Question - I thought software raid on Ubuntu saw 2 drives as 1? I still see two individual drives.
<lfaraone> Roasted: I *think* the underlying drives are still there in /dev/sda and /dev/sdb or whatever, but you're also presented with a third "drive" which is the softraid.
<Roasted> lfaraone, where would I see that "third" drive at
<lfaraone> Roasted: /dev/md0 or something similar.
<Roasted> lfaraone, how would I see it?
<Roasted> sudo fdisk -l doesnt show it
<lfaraone> Roasted: do you have a /dev/md0?
<hiexpo> lfaraone, so if wanted to create a bootable with syslinux would i install syslinux after placing all the iso files on the usb ?
<Roasted> nope
<Roasted> sda1, sdb1, sdc1
<Roasted> sdc is my flash drive where the OS is
<lfaraone> hiexpo: before or after, yes.
<Roasted> sda1 and sdb1 are the raid array
<lfaraone> !syslinux | hiexpo
<lfaraone> hiexpo: http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/HowTos
<hiexpo> lfaraone, thanks
<meLon> Having a hell of a time getting my Ubuntu server to FORWARD/MASQUERADE certain traffic to another server.  Nothing I find online seems to be working.
<gimpy1355> meLon: Did you enable IP forwarding?
<meLon> gimpy1355, yesir
<meLon> echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward gimpy1355
<meLon> gimpy1355, iptables -L is not listing my edits.
<indy__> hello everybody
<Roasted> can anybody help me with software raid? I set it up with the alternate CD but it's not running like I thought it would be.
<gimpy1355> meLon: -L is userless, use iptables-save
<meLon> LOL now I have multiple entries gimpy1355  >_<
<gimpy1355> meLon: How so?  That command just prints the config.
<Roasted> Crap. I forgot to configure software raid during the installer process. How can I do that now that I'm done with the install process?
<meLon> gimpy1355, http://pastebin.com/euvFdw0n
<gimpy1355> Roasted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<gimpy1355> Roasted: I think there is an #iptables on freenode, they would be of more help.
<Roasted> what would iptables have to do with this?
<gimpy1355> Whoops, that one was for meLon.
<Roasted> ahhhh, lol
<Roasted> gotcha
<meLon> No, the link that gimpy1355 posted is for Sofware raid
<meLon> You must have accidentally hit my pastebin, Roasted
<meLon> oic.  thanks gimpy1355
<Roasted> oops
<Roasted> I just created a raid0 array in /dev/md0. how can I delete it so I can redo the command for raid1?
<gimpy1355> Roasted: mdadm --remove /dev/md0
<gimpy1355> Roasted: ...or something like that, see: mam mdadm
<Lenin_Cat> For some reason when I attempt to reinstall ubuntu on my laptop, it hangs at finding the time from a network time server.
<gimpy1355> grrr.. man mdadm
<Roasted> gimpy1355, so just so I understand this, when I work with the array I DONT TOUCH sda or sdb anymore. I need to create a file system on /dev/md0, and that thereby creates it on the array. right?
<spectrum> hey can u tell me how do i activate the sd card reader i'm using a dv7 2115es with ubuntu 10.04
<jasongriffee> how do i force grub to show on boot?
<spectrum> i have no idea
<xangua> jasongriffee: keep Shift pressed
<jasongriffee> did
<jasongriffee> didn't work
<MrKeuner> installed 11.04 then downgraded to 10.04 and now my local evolution folders are gone... Do you think there might be a way to get them back?
<mathezula> is there a list somewhere of all the software included in the UP-Ubuntu bundled machines?  They use some custom interface stuff that I'd like to know more about when setting up other distros.
<mathezula> HP*, sorry
<abys> I need some support on unity search engine...
<mathezula> i think the netbook edition is what I'm talking about, I'm not sure, it's hard to find any useable publications about it.
<Roasted> once raid is set up, is /dev/md0 something I should see in gparted?
<xangua> !unity | mathezula
<ubottu> mathezula: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<astley> i tryed to compile my driver using this tutorial but the driver wont make install http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/
<xangua> !une | mathezula
<ubottu> mathezula: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<mathezula> xangua, thank you.  just to clarify I'm looking into testing this on other distros.
<vistaswitch> Is it possible to get the old ubuntu interface back in 11.04? Unity seems a bit convoluted.
<leigh> how do i fix my audio settings other than preferences?
<xangua> vistaswitch: read !unity above
<vistaswitch> I just noticed that after pressing enter..
<abys> Looking for some help to trouble shoot a unity issue...
<leigh> all of my youtube videos sound like karaoke - what do i do??
<mathezula> xangua, was UNE ever open source or was it a precompiled package only to prevent cross-distro compilation?
<Roasted> can someone help me with setting up software raid? I'm getting no where with these guides.
<astley> i tryed to compile my driver using this tutorial but the driver wont make install http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/
<xangua> mathezula: it's on launchpad i suppose
<wonderworld> hi. i am looking for a tool that would run a command if a window with a specified name appears
<Lenin_Cat> Ok, I just tryed to reintall again, and now it hangs at decting file systems...
<mathezula> xangua, also just so i catch it, the HP bundles are just UNE and unity?  the ubuntu hp machines arne't shipping with other additional packages?
<mathezula> (sorry, im not an ubuntu user so im way behind ^_^)
<xangua> mathezula: ask hp, no idea :S
<astley> i tryed to compile my driver using this tutorial but the driver wont make install http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/, here is my output http://pastebin.com/6dCiQEtZ
<astley> does anyone have a simmilar problem?
<leigh> can anyone help me resolve the karaoke like propblem with my audio settings?
<Roasted> How do I delete a raid array? I thought I did about 6 times but each time I try to add the drives to the new array it says they're already a member.
<abys> astley are you running the install as root?
<astley> abys: i tried both as root and as normal
<abys> the make is on error so there is no point to run make install
<abys> can't find the first error
<abys> error: parameter 2 (‘Type’) has incomplete type
<astley> abys: what do you mean, how do i fix it?
<astley> abys: thanks
<Chux> No Probs!
<abys> I have absolutly no idea :)
<astley> i tryed to compile my driver using this tutorial but the driver wont make install http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/, here is my output http://pastebin.com/6dCiQEtZ
<abys> astley:  double check the config.mk file
<abys> if it talks about "type" somewhere
<astley> what do i check within the file?
<Chux> I'm sorry, there's currently nothing associated with that keyphrase.
<astley> i tryed to compile my driver using this tutorial but the driver wont make install http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/, here is my output http://pastebin.com/6dCiQEtZ
<Erics> Does wubi work on windows 7?
<Erics>  
<newmar> there is any way to docs .doc and .docx be compatible with libreoffice
<Erics> Does Wubi work on Windows 7?
<Erics> Anyone here ?
<soberb410> yea
<soberb410> what is going on?
<astley> anybody have a simillar problem
<Erics> Does wubi work on Windows 7 ?
<soberb410> what problem?
<kzman> hello
<soberb410> and yes, wubi does work in win7
<Erics> Thanks
<kzman> wich is the application to open apt links?
<soberb410> I think it's written clearly at the website.
<soberb410> kzman, what do you mean apt links?
<soberb410> ps : noob here
<Erics> I want to install ubuntu 11.04 on top of of my win7 install.
<soberb410> yes Erics you can do it.
<soberb410> its very easy indeed
<soberb410> ever more so if you have a flash drive to test it out first
<leftist> is there any apt command to install zen cart in lamp?
<kzman> soberb410, do you know getdeb?
<soberb410> not really no
<soberb410> but i can efficiently google that for you
<soberb410> leftist : http://www.ghacks.net/2009/07/24/how-to-install-zen-cart-on-a-lamp-server/
<soberb410> sorry if you already looked in and didnt find the solution
<soberb410> also, are you really leftist?
<soberb410> also try this : sudo wget --output-document=zen-cart-139h.zip  "http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/zencart/CURRENT_%20Zen%20Cart%201.3.x%20Series/Zen%20Cart%20v1.3.9%20-%20Full%20Release/zen-cart-v1.3.9h-full-fileset-10262010.zip?r=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fzencart%2Ffiles%2FCURRENT_%2520Zen%2520Cart%25201.3.x%2520Series%2FZen%2520Cart%2520v1.3.9%2520-%2520Full%2520Release%2F&ts=1291803328&use_mirror=garr"
<rww> holy URL batman
<soberb410> yea scary
<kzman> soberb410, apturl
<soberb410> what about it?
<leftist> what is that easy editor called? not vi obviously.  nico?
<aeon-ltd> leftist: nano?
<Erics> Im gonna install ubuntu first thing tomorrow morning. Its 9:45 right now and im tired so its not getting done tonight :P
<leftist> thanks aeon-ltd
<Crazy873734> Hey
<dook1e> Algum brasileiro?
<Roasted> Question - I'm trying to set my raid1 device to mount automatically in fstab to /media/storage, but each time I reboot it errors out. I set i up by UUID, and set the file system to ext4 and 0 0 options. It continues to fail. What am I doing wrong? Can't I add RAID devices to auto mount??
<Crazy873734> I've upgraded to the latest version of ubuntu, most things have changed. How do i access the terminal now?
<Erics> Search for terminal in the search tab
<Erics> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Erics> Thats not what I was expecting to happen......
<Crazy873734> Is their a way in ubuntu to add the "start" menu back?
<Erics> Not in ubuntu
<vistaswitch> You could install a theme.
<ron> Just installed the new xubuntu and it kicks ass!
<Erics> There is something like it in kubuntu
<Erics> Its what im using on my laptop
<Crazy873734> Applications*
<Flash_Jordan> anyone know of a nice, all in one mac theme for ubuntu?
<Flash_Jordan> 10.04?
<Crazy873734> Im looking for a theme site for the latest version of ubuntu?
<vistaswitch> Is there a way to install ubuntu without damaging my vista mbr? I have no install/recovery disks to fall back on.
<Erics> vistaswitch: yea, its called wubi
<hiexpo> Crazy873734, what you mean the start menu   >   you mean the top bar?
<Crazy873734> yeah!
<adbuntu_> I added dockbarX to the bottom panel in ubuntu. How do I get rid of the regular way that Ubuntu shows applications/windows in the bottom panel?
<adbuntu_> They're just sort of side by side.
<Erics> http://wubi.sourceforge.net/
<vistaswitch> Is that the only option?
<Erics> it installs ubuntu (or a lot of other distos) in your installation
<Crazy873734> hiexpo yeah
<Flash_Jordan> no ubutnu 10.04
<hiexpo> Crazy873734, whatdid you have ubuntu 10.04?
<Erics> im not sure if the livecd lets you kep the windows boatload
<Erics> *boot loader*
<Crazy873734> hiexpo latest version i downloaded from ubuntu site, so i guess so
<vistaswitch> I heard somewhere you can install grub to the primary boot sector of another partition or something, but I'm not sure how.
<hiexpo> Crazy873734, what did you do delete it?
<Crazy873734> I done a full reinstall, everythink changed.
<Erics> grub automatically loads first, taking over the windows boot loader
<Erics> im not sure if you can change that
<blazecon> im sorry to ask a stupid question, but i thought .bin files were compressed files?
<Flash_Jordan> anyone know of a All-in-one Mac theme for ubuntu 10.04 LTS (lucid lynx)
<hiexpo> oh so you have 11.04 Crazy873734 i am not familar with it
<adbuntu_> binary files
<Erics> wubi is the only one i know of that doesn't take over the bootloader
<blazecon> im trying to install java and cant open the .bin file it comes in...
<Erics> .bin is a binary file
<rww> blazecon: .bin files can be pretty much anything that's not ASCII text. It's not a standardized file format.
<vistaswitch> I don't mind it taking over the bootloader, I just need an easy way to get my mbr back since I have no install disk.
<rww> blazecon: you should be using the partner repository to install Java anyway :\
<rww> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Erics> oh
<Crazy873734> ah hiexpo
<Erics> did it already do it
<hiexpo> Flash_Jordan, you could look in gnomelook.org perhaps
<vistaswitch> No, I haven't even created the partition for it yet.
<blazecon>  partner repository< whats that?
<Erics> the last time my mbr got jacked grub was able to boot my windows partition
<blazecon> are you talking about the software center?
<Flash_Jordan> hiexpo on the web or in the software channel somewhere?
<hiexpo> Flash_Jordan, web
<Flash_Jordan> thx
<Erics> if you install it from the live cd it should add an entry to grub to boot to the windows partition
<hiexpo> Flash_Jordan, maybe google mac themes for ubuntu 10.04
<vistaswitch> I know, but it installs grub by default right over my mbr.
<Erics> yes but it should add the entry to boot to windows
<Erics> it doesn't trash the windows mbr it just installs grub over it
<Erics> you can still access it
<vistaswitch> Yes, and I had that working on another machine with xp, but when I deleted the ubuntu partition, I ended up having to borrow an xp install disk and run fixmbr.
<Erics> who is rww ?
<rww> Erics: just some guy
<Erics> oh
<Roasted> Question - I'm trying to add my RAID drive to fstab so it auto mounts to /media/storage via UUID. I've done this before with regular hard drives, but I cannot seem to do this with the RAID drive. What am I doing wrong?
<Erics> yea it might do that but
<Erics> unless you aren't going to wipe out ubuntu you shouldnt have to worry about that
<Guest50552> hello
<Guest50552> i got a problem on my distribution ubuntu
<Erics> and if you think you might want to remove ubuntu Wubi is the least painful to go through
<Erics> Guest50552: What's your problem
<vistaswitch> Isn't wubi some kind of virtualizer like Oracle Virtualbox?
<Erics> ni
<szal> Erics: huh?  what can be less painful than just formatting partitions? ;)
<Erics> yea
<Guest50552> problems about the fonts
<Erics> you can remove ubuntu installed by wubi just like uninstalling a program
<Guest50552> i can't read nothing on the screen
<Guest50552> there is not the Desktop
<vistaswitch> The formatting is the one thing I don't have a problem with. I have about 13 different usb sticks in a box at my feet with live distros on them.
<Erics> Guest50552: Thats strange...do you think you could post a picture.
<Guest50552> i am searching to to a recovery from 1 month or few less
<Guest50552> to do
<Crazy873734> Know of a linux distro that isn't filled up with junk and is lightweight, so i can just install things i want?
<cache_surplus> hi, can someone help me with ufw? id like to save my firewall rules upon reboot.
<Erics> and i have never had a problem with ubuntu overwriting the MBR.
<Guest50552> i can post a picture
<IdleOne> !minimal | Crazy873734
<ubottu> Crazy873734: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vistaswitch> Tinycore, or maybe crashbang.
<mithridates> !plugin-container
<Erics> Guest50552: That would be helpful.
<Jordan_U> vistaswitch: I would just let grub install to the mbr and if you need to restore an MS style MBR use the "install-mbr" command from the "mbr" package.
<TheGuyUpstairs> theGuyUpstairs
<Jordan_U> vistaswitch: (from an Ubuntu liveCD).
<mithridates> plugin-container is using +100% of my cpu, what can I do? I use firefox last version 4.0.1
<syrinx_> *bump*
<vistaswitch> Ubuntu can do that? If I had known that, I wouldn't have been without a desktop for 2 months last year.
<syrinx_> wrong channel :(
<Fudge> hi whats the command caleld to cahgne your default editor?
<Crazy873734> Also ubuntu 11.04 is laggy as hell
<blazecon>  Also ubuntu 11.04 is laggy as hell <this
<vistaswitch> Do the ati drivers work well with it?
<mithridates> can someone help me with plugin-container? it drives me nuts!!!
<Jordan_U> vistaswitch: Yes. It would be pretty terrible if it couldn't :)
<blazecon> whoever told me to use the software center
<blazecon> that crap didnt work out >.>
<vistaswitch> Any major bugs I should be aware of with the radeon cards before I do an install?
<Crazy873734> I wonder whyy the? ubuntu developer's spend so much time on UI instead on sounds and video drivers?
<vistaswitch> More people notice the ui. They only talk about drivers when things aren't working.
<IdleOne> blazecon: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<blazecon> newest
<blazecon> 11.4 i think
<Crazy873734> unity sucks so do gnome 3..
<blazecon> installed it today >.>
<vistaswitch> Honestly, I'm going to install regular ubuntu, then put something like jwm or flux on it.
<itaylor57> Crazy873734: if you had an idea regarding s/w development, you would know that sound/video drivers aredepenant on the manufacuter
<Crazy873734> thanks for raping us ubuntu developers
<rww> Crazy873734: That's not appropriate. At all.
<Roasted> Question - I'm trying to set my raid1 device to mount automatically in fstab to /media/storage, but each time I reboot it errors out. I set i up by UUID, and set the file system to ext4 and 0 0 options. It continues to fail. What am I doing wrong? Can't I add RAID devices to auto mount??
<blazecon> if i can get java working ill be able to relax for the day ://
<IdleOne> blazecon: open a terminal and type: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ natty partner"
<Guest50552> where can i send you a pciture ?
<cache_surplus> hi, can someone help me with ufw? id like to save my firewall rules upon reboot.
<IdleOne> !paste | Guest50552
<ubottu> Guest50552: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kb3gtn> Roasted: software raid of hardware raid?
<Roasted> kb3gtn, software raid.
<Roasted> kb3gtn, I have two drives in raid1. I added the /dev/md0 device to fstab but it errors on mounting upon boot
<afroman> hi. I can't burn nor read dvd dl on Ubuntu. can someone help?
<kb3gtn> Roasted: are you starting mdadm before fstab starts?
<Roasted> kb3gtn, I have no idea??? I'm trying to make it auto mount du ring boot
<blazecon> nothing happened....
<Winterzig> Does anyone else receive an error when trying to register with the Ubuntu wiki?
<kb3gtn> Roasted: what does it say when it fails to mount it?
<IdleOne> blazecon: we aren't done yet, now type : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<stephanx> ola boa moite
<stephanx> boa noite
<IdleOne> !br | stephanx
<ubottu> stephanx: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Roasted> kb3gtn, yes, it hangs, asking if I want to hit S to skip or M for manual recovery
<stephanx> hi girls and boys
<blazecon> were do you guys learn this stuff >.>
<kb3gtn> Roasted: so it thinks the device is messed up when it mounts it then?
<blazecon> done
<IdleOne> blazecon: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Roasted> kb3gtn, hang on a sec, I need to try something. I did 0 0 defaults, not defaults 0 0
<Roasted> maybe thats it?????
<IdleOne> blazecon: by reading the info ubottu gave us and clicking the links :)
<afroman> hi. I can't burn nor read dvd dl on Ubuntu. can anyone help?
<blazecon> ok, thats done, it looks like it had a few errors though...
<IdleOne> blazecon: what errors?
<IdleOne> !paste | blazecon
<ubottu> blazecon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blazecon> it says some index lines failed to download
<blazecon> thats about it
<Winterzig> Does anyone else receive an error when trying to register with the Ubuntu wiki?
<Roasted> kb3gtn, I think that was it. I just goofed my fstab up
<kb3gtn> ok coolies..
<IdleOne> blazecon: copy and put it into paste.ubuntu.com, you can highlight the error and use ctrl-shift-c to copy it.
<Roasted> kb3gtn, whats the smartest to do? 0 0 or 0 2?
<kb3gtn> Roasted: I have to remember what that means..  I think most of the time its 0 0
<Roasted> kb3gtn, k
<blazecon> ok, done
<blazecon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610391/ <you need this right?
<IdleOne> yup
<AlexMax> I'm running ubuntu 11.04 inside VMware, using Gnome 2.  For some reason, I'm stuck with the Raleigh GTK2 theme and I can't apply a different one.
<yogi2000> hey there, I am stuck on the last step of getting my enviornment set up
<yogi2000> I think I need to add the platform/tools folder to my environment PATH
<yogi2000> or platform-tools, actually
<blazecon> IdleOne, any clue?
<kronos321> is anyone here using dual screens on ubuntu 11.04?
<blazecon> installing java should be simple >.> dont understand why its gotta be such a pain
<IdleOne> blazecon: ok, let's do this a different way. open Software Center > click on Edit > Software Sources, go to the Other Software Tab
<mithridates> is there any way that I can switch two keys on my keyboard? I wanna switch backspace with Insert key
<jstoone> Hi everyone, I'm having some big struggle setting up/configureing my postfix/sendmail. I know it's a big favor to ask, but can any of you help me though it?
<blazecon> ok
<blazecon> IdleOne: ok
<IdleOne> blazecon: you should see Canonical partners in the window, put a check mark in the box and close, when it asks to reload go ahead and reload.
<afroman> why can't I burn nor read dvd dl?
<blazecon> IdleOne:Failed to download repository information
<IdleOne> blazecon: hmm
<Gskellig> how do I re-enable unity?
<blazecon> IdleOne: its updating something though...
<blazecon> IdleOne: its done, lemme try again
<blazecon> IdleOne: i think we can move on to the next step. if not we will know soon
<xet7> Gskellig: logout, select session Ubuntu, login again
<Gskellig> automatically when I boot it'll go into unity from now on if i do that?
<mithridates> anyway to switch the functionality of two keys on keyboard?
<afroman> anyone?
<Guest50552> on the top there is the tool bar with all fonts to enter in any sub menu
<lz> someone
<Guest50552> from example from Applications to Accessries
<AlexMax> I'm running ubuntu 11.04 inside VMware, using Gnome 2.  For some reason, I'm stuck with the Raleigh GTK2 theme and I can't apply a different one.  What gives?
<xet7> Gskellig: yes if you select to keep it next time. It asks when you change session type.
<Gskellig> ah
<Gskellig> it changed automatically last time =/
<Gskellig> brb
<blazecon> IdleOne: were is java jvm stored on windows? ill just run it with wine :/
<afroman> I can't burn dvd dual layer, does anyone know why?
<kevin__> I am only able to partially download the dropbox installation (66%) using the synaptic package manager. Do you have any ideas to solve my problem?
<IdleOne> blazecon: have no idea where windows keeps things. it is possible the partner repository is down for some reason.
<IdleOne> blazecon: search for sun-java6-jre in Software Center does it come up?
<Gskellig> still gnome =/
<blazecon> yea i got 3
<blazecon> including that exactly
<ThisDB> anyone farmiliar with proxytunnel?
<Guest50552> i dont' read Applications and Accessries, but only differents squares one near the other
<ThisDB> anyone farmiliar with proxytunnel from here? http://dag.wieers.com/howto/ssh-http-tunneling/
<Guest50552> and this is for any sub menu, and package that i want to use
<blazecon> IdleOne: grab it?
<IdleOne> blazecon: ok install sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<Guest50552> it is impossible to read for example New, Open, Save, Save As....
<IdleOne> blazecon: when they are done installing restart your browser if you have it running and java should be working fine
<afroman> can anyone help me burn dvd dual layer?
<blazecon> will do!
<blazecon> IdleOne: thanks bunches :)
<kellnola> afroman, never had any problems whatsoever
<Gskellig> ubuntu booted into gnome again, still no unity =(
<IdleOne> blazecon: you can test at the java site to make sure
<Vimk> What can be done about banshee's library performance? It's running off of a ssd and still having >3 seconds lag
<Gskellig> I selected "ubuntu" not "Ubuntu (Classic)"
<blazecon> ive been trying to run MC so thats what ill do
<afroman> kellnola: did U install any additional codecs or something?
<blazecon> thats what all this was for :p
<Guest50552> than it is impossible to watch a Desktop on the computer, only a pixeled interface that i am using with startx
<Roasted> Hey how do you guys feel about Webmin? Is it a solid program or am I better off with Zentyal which is officially supported?
<xet7> Gskellig:  maybe you have selected ubuntu classic instead of ubuntu, or there is video driver not enabled
<kellnola> you don't need any codecs to burn a dvd
<IdleOne> blazecon: hope it works :)
<blazecon> IdleOne: thx ^^
<wrecks> I use Webmin--I like it.  Haven't used Zentyal, so I don't have a comparison
<Guest50552> it decided to change the interface, and now is using KDE, until GNOME
<afroman> kellnola: do I need to install maybe a special driver for my blu ray player?
<Guest50552> now GIMP does not works
<kellnola> afroman, not sure about blu-ray, never messed with it
<afroman> kellnola: coz it works fine on win 7
<Gskellig> xet7 here is the thing, my laptop has two graphics cards, i had disabled the nvidia one and used the intel one and it was fine, then i switched to nvidia one and still fine on unity, then switched BACK to intel one, and now it wont work with Unity
<Guest50552> is corrupter, i imagine, i can't read nothing on the messagge that i have to read
<Gskellig> so I know unity works with the intel one because thats how I had it originally
<vesrah> any reason why my gnome would look older after just a simple relog?
<Guest50552> is corrupted
<afroman> kellnola: it's a blu  ray player and dvd burner, does it matter? I know some of these questions sound stupid but I checked anything else that was relevant and nada
<vorlov> can anyone help me figure out WPA2 for my HWUG1 (Hawkings) usb wifi ?
<xet7> Gskellig:  maybe then change back to NVidia? Other option is to reinstall drivers.
<Gskellig> hm
<Gskellig> I want to use the intel one because I get a lot longer battery life
<Gskellig> how do I reinstall drivers that came default with ubuntu?
<afroman> anybody else want to give it a try?
<Gskellig> uninstalled the nvidia driver completely
<Gskellig> brb
<Gskellig> quit
<afroman> I can't burn nor read dvd dual layer on Ubuntu. can someone help?
<Guest50552> what can i do ?
<wrecks> Anybody using boxee? What sort of window manager are you using with it?
<Gskellig> ah figured it out
<Gskellig> just because a driver is disabled, it still was turning unity of
<Gskellig> had to uninstall it completely
<afroman> Guest50552: I would appreciate if U help me burn dvd dl
<Gskellig> that makes switching between my two graphics cards very annoying
<Gskellig> oh well
<aristotle> i've got no experience with dvd dl
<Gskellig> gnomebaker doesnt support DL?
<xet7> Gskellig: good you figured it out :)
<afroman> Gskellig: gnomebaker?
<Gskellig> yea, thanks
<afroman> Gskellig: what is it?
<Gskellig> any of the CD burning tools in synaptic
<aristotle> when you step into this room, you get a message that the channel is being logged.  anyone know how to look at the log?
<vistaswitch> Would sudo lilo -M  /dev/sda mbr fix the vista/7mbr, or only the xp one?
<Jorgee> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl . Modules)
<Gskellig> afroman, its a cd burning software, just go to software resources and search for it
<afroman> Gskellig: it's not just the burning, even the reading
<Gskellig> or sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Gskellig> ah
<Gskellig> nevermind then
<FloodBot1> Gskellig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afroman> Gskellig: so can U help?
<Gskellig> sigh floodbot1, afroman: I have read dual layer DVDs before but had trouble burning them, and gnomebaker helped. I think you have a different problem if you can't even read them
<aristotle> haha, floodbot1 is testy.
<rww> s/testy/accurately complaining about use of the enter key as punctuation/
<Guest50552> i can't do a DVD i can't read nothing on the Desktop !!!!
<Guest50552> only by command line
<afroman> Gskellig: ok. I thought maybe if I reinstall the driver...
<Gskellig> FloodBot1 could at least PM me that message, seems sort of hypocritical to say that out loud. Plus now I'm embarassed lol
<aristotle> wow, and floodbot1 has its supporters
<Gskellig> afroman, so what EXACTLY is your problem? you put the DL dvd in and nothing happens? does it spin up at least? Have you tried mounting it manually in terminal?
<itaylor57> KM0201: O/
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<afroman> Gskellig: ya, I put the dvd and nothing happens. there is some spinning but still nothing. I tried to mount in a terminal, but I couldn't find it. I tried mount /cdrom but nothing
<aristotle> anyone have an idea about the channel log?
<Roasted> Is there a way to install webmin by other means than their deb file? Software center keeps saying its of bad quality, do not install, etc. I hit ignore and install and it just comes back with "install" still highlighted, whereas if it was installed it would say "reinstall"
<Gskellig> afroman, search around for a few different ways to manually mount dvds
<Gskellig> i gotta go, good luck
<itaylor57> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<itaylor57> Roasted: now you know why it warned you
<en1gma> i have a dual boot with win7 and ubuntu 11.04 I386 Desktop installed on the same SSD....anyhow i did a BIOS update for my MB and i can no longer boot into ubuntu OR the LIVE CD....it hangs at "kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10" on both the SSD install and the Live CD
<Roasted> itaylor57, I see. What's a good alternative then? Zentyal?
<en1gma> I have read it is because linux knows i have a 64bit cpu and wont boot because my distro is I386
<en1gma> the cd is good because i did my install with it and have used it as a live cd many times
<en1gma> it only happened after i did my mb bios update
<afroman> Gskellig: would U give me a few suggestions?
<Konata> Hi, could someone tell me what version of the openvpnas software is included in repos, if any?
<th0r> Konata: you can get that info from synaptic
<Konata> I'm not running Ubuntu,
<Konata> Or any other distro for that natter, just need to know
<en1gma> did anyone read what i wrote
<MrKeuner> hello, is there a way to reset gconf settings for gnome-power-manager?
<cbilljones> I have a PCI wireless card and a USB one, is it possible to bridge wlan0 and wlan1?
<afroman> I can't burn nor read dvd dl on Ubuntu. can someone help?
<vistaswitch> Are you sure it's a dvd drive and not a cd drive?
<en1gma> lol
<afroman> vistaswitch: I'm sure...
<afroman> vistaswitch: it's a bluray reader/dvd burner
<carnage1> wot?
<roasted_> also, is there no way to control my software raid from within zentyal, as far as adding/removal drives, arrays, etc?
<roasted_> oops, that wasnt meant for here
<carnage1> dvdrw + or -?
<vorlov> could someone help me configure my wifi usb dongle to work with wpa2/via wpa_supplicant on ubuntu 11.04?
<Cuchulainn> hi all...so i know how to rearrange the icons in the unity launcher, except that applications and places seem to be locked...any ideas?
<afroman> carnage1: both
<vistaswitch> If the warranty's still good on it, you could return it to the store and get one that works with linux.
<carnage1> never heard of a blu ray dvdrw combo
<afroman> vistaswitch: no can do... had it for a while
<carnage1> check if the dvd is + or -
<afroman> carnage1: really?
<SJr> Should I use noveau or nvidia propertary drivers?
<uRock> whichever works for you
<en1gma> i have a dual boot with win7 and ubuntu 11.04 I386 Desktop installed on the same SSD....anyhow i did a BIOS update for my MB and i can no longer boot into ubuntu OR the LIVE CD....it hangs at "kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10" on both the SSD install and the Live CD
<SJr> How stable in noveau I am thinking of switching as nvidia has a bunch of weirdo problems when I switch monitor configurations
<SJr> it's not really nvidia's problems more likely KDEs
<carnage1> have to try opengl
 * Beerstafari praises Jah...
<uRock> I am using the nVidia driver, but I do not have multiple monitors
<iluciv_> hey
<Beerstafari> noone on the unity launcher rearrangement?
<afroman> vistaswitch: carnage1: so can U help?
<Beerstafari> i'm going to be in the minority, and go out on a limb here, but honestly, still an Ubuntu fan...
<CarlFK> SJr: I used it over a year ago, worked fine for me.
<carnage1> is the dvd+ or - afroman?
<blackshirt> hello
<CarlFK> SJr: intel graphics now, thus the not using it any more
<vistaswitch> I've got no idea, afro. I can barely get my monitor to work without over/underscanning.
<cbilljones> I have a PCI wireless card and a USB one, is it possible to bridge wlan0 and wlan1?
<SJr> cbilljones why wouldn't it be?
<SJr> I think it might be weird
<SJr> if they are connected to the same network
<brandonw> finished a netinstall with no packages installed. installed xorg and started it up. it seems to start okay, but i don't get an xterm. i tried installing a window manager and running it in upon startup via .xsessionrc but that also doesn't work
<brandonw> the only xorg errors i seem to be getting are related to fonts
<brandonw> is there anything i could be missing?
<afroman> carnage1: it should be both
<carnage1> microsoft tts fonts
<sacarlson> does the pidgin chat client have a way to save logs of a chat room you are monitoring?
<carnage1> not the dvd
<afroman> carnage1: either way, dvd dl works on win 7
<bash> How can I know what's my wireless card model chipset in ubuntu?
<carnage1> so use win 7
<afroman> carnage1: and yet I want to use Ubuntu
<sacarlson> bash: lspci or sudo lshw
<carnage1> fascinating
<vistaswitch> Dual boot when you want to watch a blu ray?
<bash> ok
<bash> thanks
<carnage1> .("...").
<liujie> ?
<sacarlson> I found the answer to my own question in pidgin Conversation>view Log  seems logs are turned on by default
<multipass> hi, is there a gui app around for grub2 by chance?
<liujie> 这里是干嘛的阿？
<szal> !cn | liujie
<ubottu> liujie: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<rmxz> vistaswitch:    Or assuming you can boot form an external hard drive; just put it on an external hard drive (or even a separate internal one), and let the bios choose what OS you boot.
<brandonw> so weird. /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator exists, and /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50x11-common_determine-startup defaults to running it
<brandonw> but i never get an xterm
<vistaswitch> I've managed to acquire a vista disk over bittorrent, so I think I'll just bootrec /fixmbr if I want to remove.
<wujie> ipad2 32G，多少钱？
<szal> !cn | wujie
<ubottu> wujie: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<Guest32825> hey all, does anyone know why apache2 shows the files in /var/www?  how can I change this to an actual webpage?
<CrustyBarnacle> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vistaswitch> So, prediction. Unity won't be default for desktops in 12.04.
<maximo> hello...
<syrinx_> !ot | vistaswitch
<ubottu> vistaswitch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CrustyBarnacle> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<multipass> is there a way to send music over to a iphone4? ive been very unsuccessful
<CrustyBarnacle> multipass: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<CrustyBarnacle> multipass: I do not have an iPhone, so cannot try this myself
<multipass> CrustyBarnacle: yeah ive tried a lot of that :\, im wondering if maybe banshee is better now
<CrustyBarnacle> multipass: http://banshee.fm/support/faq/
<Samo502> I'm having an issue with my laptop battery always saying "Estimating"
<Samo502> I have to go to the Power Statistics window to see my percentage
<CrustyBarnacle> multipass: Are you trying to use iTunes AND Banshee?
<multipass> CrustyBarnacle: im just trying to copy over some new music to my iphone4, i have access to all the folders, but no luck yet with music... it uses databases and stuff, so kinda hard i assume
<Samo502> :O
<CrustyBarnacle> multipass: Yes. You can't go back and forth between iTunes and other sync apps. Database changes on the Apple side.
<multipass> CrustyBarnacle: what do you mean? if i start with rythembox it will work for rythembox?
<hammerbrain1> @multipass I tried gtkpod ipod manager yesterday and worked fairly well.
<carnage1> yep
<multipass> oic... do i need to reformat my iphone then?
<CrustyBarnacle> multipass: Not sure about Rhythmbox, but Banshee states they support it.
<CrustyBarnacle> multipass: That, I do not know.
<multipass> hammerbrain1: do you have a iphone or ipod?
<Samo502> <- needs help with his laptop battery
<CrustyBarnacle> Samo502: What's your question?
<carnage1> if i put a windows folder onmy chinese pod can i get it back?
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: my battery always says "Laptop Battery (Estimating...)"
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: to see my actual percentage of battery left I have to go to Power Statistics
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: however the icon does work properly
<CrustyBarnacle> Samo502: Let me check my lappy (booting.... )
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: uploading a screenshot
<tsrk> Is there any good Premiere Pro alternative that runs on Ubuntu?
<jzmer> can anyone take a look at http://fpaste.org/YhoL/raw/ ? i was running neverwinter nights for linux (32 bit app) atop a 64 arch machine and got segfaulted.
<CrustyBarnacle> multipass: Banshee supports almost all modern portable music players and smartphones with the notable exception of the Apple iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch.
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/main/5/13823214596.png
<Gskellig> Is there a screenshot app similar to the one for OSX?
<jzmer> and attached is the strace log
<Gskellig> Samo502, what are you showing
<multipass> CrustyBarnacle: o so it dosnt support iphone?
<Gskellig> 2x battery info?
<Samo502> Gskellig: the battery info being 2x and the fact it always says estimating
<CrustyBarnacle> Gskellig: Shutter is darn nice for screenshots. Not familiar with OSX app
<Gskellig> Samo502, i had that problem but it fixed itself...
<Samo502> Gskellig: though the 2x battery info isn't a constant
<redbaronpizza> hi
<Samo502> Gskellig: it only happened after i unplugged my AC, so it's nothing a restart wouldn't fix
<Gskellig> weird
<Samo502> however the estimating issue is constant
<redbaronpizza> does anyone know of a program that can map keys and mouse buttons for ubuntu?
<vorlov> can anyone help with an rt73 driver?
<redbaronpizza> what i am looking to do, is in a game i wanna map the scroll wheel to being buttons
<Roasted> Who has used Zentyal for Samba/CIFS? I'm getting an error on a share I created when I go to access control. It's a huge massive long red error. Has anybody seen this by chance?
<Gskellig> thanks CrustyBarnacle
<syrinx_> Roasted: pastebin it
<Roasted> http://pastebin.com/3PDZp13F
<Gskellig> woah
<CrustyBarnacle> Samo502: My battery applet works as advertised. Does this happen all the time, or is this the first time.
<Gskellig> apt-get shutter wants to install 61MB lol
<vorlov> anyone?
<vorlov> rt73?
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: the double battery showing is just a glitch i think, the estimating is all the time, it's never shown that part right
<Gskellig> CrustyBarnacle, i have the same problem, and its only sometimes
<syrinx_> Roasted: wowza
<Roasted> syrinx_, :(
<Gskellig> i think installing powertop made it happen less often
<Gskellig> mine doesn't say estimating... but it's double right now
<CrustyBarnacle> Samo502, Gskelling: What laptops?
<Gskellig> asus UL30VT
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: mine's an HP-Mini
<Gskellig> which is a HELL to get video drivers working right on btw
<Roasted> How can I tell how far along my raid array sync is?
<Roasted> for software raid
<CrustyBarnacle> Samo502: Me too. 2140. works great. Is it the 4 or 6-cell battery?
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: where can i check?
<CrustyBarnacle> Samo502: 4-cell is flush, 6-cell sticks out.
<Gskellig> 6-cell on a HP mini I imagine you can get like 8+ hours
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: i don't think my battery sticks out unless it's in the thing that sticks out in the back to keep the laptop cooler underneath and elevate it in the back
<Gskellig> bbl
<Roasted> Besides Webmin and Zentyal, what else is out there for web based server management?
<CrustyBarnacle> Samo502: Is that "thing" part of the battery if you remove it?
<CrustyBarnacle> Samo502: If you remove the battery, that is.
<CrustyBarnacle> Gskellig: Yeah, about 5 hours on wifi
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: let me check in the light
<Samo502> i'm thinking so
<CrustyBarnacle> Samo502: Any chance the battery is bad? (Refurbished? Used?)
<Samo502> the battery removal buttons are nearby
<Guest32825> Roasted, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SysCP
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: i would doubt it, this computer is maybe a year old and it was bought brand new
<Roasted> syscp... is this new?
<Roasted> Guest32825, it doesnt say anything about samba, raid control, etc...
<Roasted> and ubuntu yells at me when I try to install it, saying bad quality
<enav> UbuntuOne works slow or is just my idea ?
<CrustyBarnacle> Samo502: Not sure then... :-/
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: would a battery take some kind of driver to estimate time until it empties or what rate it drains?
<syrinx_> Samo502: no
<CrustyBarnacle> Not sure.... How long has the current install of Ubuntu been on the lappy?
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: not even a day so far
<gartral> Samo502: no, that;s done by a i2c chip
<Samo502> though to not be mistaken, i love having ubuntu on it
<Samo502> but this glitch is a bit of an annoyance since i can't see my battery % without opening power statistics
<CrustyBarnacle> Samo502: Maybe it need to buildup a history of the battery's use of power/charging?
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: possible
<mouse_> I'm trying to connect my lg vu cu920 cell phone through usb as mass storage and linux isn't detecting it.  Does anyone have any experience with this?
<CrustyBarnacle> Samo502: Let's see how it does for a few days.
<Onions> Samo502, i had the same problem once
<Samo502> though power statistics doesn't show the rate as anything but 0.0 W so i dunno
<Guest32825> Roasted, are you looking for software to do the work for you?
<Roasted> Guest32825, I'm looking for web based software so I can manage this box from outside the network.
<Onions> Samo502, i let the computer discharge, and then i charged it again. It fixed it
<Roasted> Guest32825, Im leaving behind a file server when I move out so I want to be able to forward the port and log in whenever I want. IT's for my parents.
<Samo502> Onions: a full discharge or to the near limits?
<Roasted> Guest32825, I just want a quick way to see how the raid array is doing and tweak any CIFS shares I need to
<CrustyBarnacle> Samo502: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/battery-applet-status-ubuntu/
<Onions> Samo502, a full discharge, but it could have been a coincidence
<izinucs> Roasted: ssh is one.. not sure about a gui web based manager though
<Guest32825> Roasted, why not set up ssh and a performance monitoring tool for the web piece?
<Onions> Samo502, it was a compaq mini
<Roasted> Guest32825, I suppose that's an option too
<Guest32825> um, the only one that makes sense
<Roasted> Guest32825, how does my idea not make sense?
<Roasted> Guest32825, forward port, log in externally, see what I need to see, done.
<Roasted> imo, makes the most sense.
<izinucs> Roasted: you still need to port forward with ssh
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: trying that now
<Guest32825> Roasted, the is issue is that there is no once size fits all for what you want to do
<Samo502> CrustyBarnacle: i'll return with results when i finish
<Roasted> Guest32825, well I think zentyal does the job, but I'm getting some weird errors with it. I'm curious if rebooting it would help since I installed it, but I dont' want to interrupt my array that's cu rrently syncing.
<maahes> I need a script for recursively going through a directory, and its sub directories, and renaming every file such that spaces are converted to underscores. I found one bash script that kind of worked, but it only went one level deep
<izinucs> Roasted: zentyal = ebox .. in the repos.. did you install/compile from outside sources?
<Guest32825> Roasted, I would wait until the array is in sync
<Roasted> izinucs, nope, software center.
<Roasted> Guest32825, I hear ya. I hate to tick it off. :P
<Roasted> Guest32825, it's hard to tho when I'm on the verge of falling asleep and zentyal says its got 49 minutes to complete :/
<Roasted> I want to start my backup tonight so its done by morning
<Samo502> now to figure out how to add the new battery status to the panel :P
<Guest32825> Roasted, further 90 % of the wierd errors make perfect sense though we might not know what they are
<Roasted> izinucs, hey by the way, do you know why ebox changed its name?
<izinucs> Roasted: I don't.. from my side ebox is easier to remember and spell.. but Zentyal has to mean or stand for something..
<Roasted> Guest32825, well my thought process is with installing zentyal that attaches itself to contrlling things like samba, smb.conf, users and groups, etc, I wouldn't be surprised if a reboot is needed to sync things up, because I'm not seeing an option to add users in the zentyal panel and I can't seem to edit anything samba wise. Just a guess, though
<Onions> Samo502, you have to right click the panel and choose the first option
<Roasted> izinucs, oh man. I remember reading about what zentyal means... googling it...
<Samo502> Onions: i'm on 11.04, right clicking the panel in a general(non icon) area brings up no options
<Onions> Samo502, i am sorry, i am still using 10.04 :P
<Samo502> Onions: it's fine, i didn't exactly specify
<Samo502> gonna try something, be back in a few moments
<nixnine> hey guys, i have a problem with connecting to the internet in natty.  It was working but then just stopped.
<[__]> woot
<Guest32825> what's the command for searching packages at the commandline?
<Pici> Guest32825: apt-cache search wordshere
<Guest32825> Pici, thank you...
<DIFTOW> Hello
<DIFTOW> Has anyone installed multiple desktop environments on one Ubuntu installation?
<tacomaster> i was learning c++ and ran across a line that i dont really get it is cin.ignore();
<tacomaster> anyone know what that really does?
<CrustyBarnacle> tacomaster: !of
<CrustyBarnacle> tacomaster: !off
<CrustyBarnacle> tacomaster: !offtopic
<gartral> !bot | CrustyBarnacle
<ubottu> CrustyBarnacle: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tacomaster> CrustyBarnacle: you could have just told me to ask else where
<CrustyBarnacle> gartral: then it is woefully out of date
<gartral> CrustyBarnacle: its "!trigger <pipe> name"
<CrustyBarnacle> gartral: where is this documented :-)
<DIFTOW> I installed Xubuntu and Xfce desktops on top of regular Ubuntu 11.04 (Unity/Gnome).. so I can choose between both. But the splash screen is now Xubuntu themed. Was wondering how to fix that. :P
<gartral> CrustyBarnacle: can't remember, but that's how it works
<CrustyBarnacle> !grub | DIFTOW
<ubottu> DIFTOW: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<smacktalk> How do I associate an eth interface with a vm nic?
<DIFTOW> ??
<DIFTOW> Not grub
<DIFTOW> I'm talking about the logon menu. ;P
<r0fs3ck5> smacktalk: what kind of virtualisation software are you suing?
<DIFTOW> Username.. enter password.
<smacktalk> vmware workstation
<gartral> !gdm | DIFTOW
<r0fs3ck5> smacktalk: sorry, I'll have to apss on that one.  Anyone else?
<DIFTOW> !gdm?
<ubottu> DIFTOW: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gartral> DIFTOW: gnome display manager
<DIFTOW> ah
<DIFTOW> does that come with Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> DIFTOW: you need to switch from XDM to GDM but I don't remember how
<Samo502> well i got an indicator added in ubuntu classic but now my unity indicator is gone
<gartral> DIFTOW: yes, that's what you stare at that asks you for your password
<Jeruvy> IdleOne: At login?
<IdleOne> DIFTOW: xubuntu uses XDM, ubuntu uses GDM.
<DIFTOW> Ah
<DIFTOW> Yeah, I want the logon to be GDM.
<DIFTOW> Or just change the graphics lol
<CrustyBarnacle>  DIFTOW: ctrl + alt + F1 and remove xdm?
<IdleOne> Jeruvy: not surem does it auto switch when you change session type?
<carnage1> noooooooo
<IdleOne> sure*
<gartral> DIFTOW: if you want to switch display managers, you need too install the appropreiate (x|k)ubuntu-session
<carnage1> unity
<DIFTOW> Well, I have both Xfce and unity on my Ubuntu..
<DIFTOW> ;P
<DIFTOW> But because Xfce was installed after Unity, its the logon screen.
<DIFTOW> I made Unity the default though.
<carnage1> session manager
<nixnine> Any ideas as to why wireless stops working in natty?
<devourer09> nixnine: Maybe new drivers?
<nixnine> how do i check that?
<devourer09> nixnine: One place to start would be running ifconfig in the terminal.
<nixnine> okay.  what should I find there?
<CrustyBarnacle>  DIFTOW: what happens is you try "sudo gdmsetup"?
<CrustyBarnacle>  DIFTOW: what happens is you try "gksudo gdmsetup"?
<DIFTOW> Opens "logon screen" config.
<DIFTOW> why?
<CrustyBarnacle>  DIFTOW: Thought that might let us set gdm as default. But, on my system it just stays all greyed out. Even when I press "unlock".
<Guest32825> where does apache2-doc install to?
<erosales> como funciona esta cosa???
<KerrMD> Guest32825: , tried the "whereis" command?
<CrustyBarnacle>  DIFTOW: cd /etc/X11 >> sudo nano default-display-manager
<CrustyBarnacle>  DIFTOW: "/usr/sbin/gdm"
<Guest32825> KerrMD, apache2-doc:
<vorlov> did anyone ever experience dhclietn saying no DHCP OFFERS
<vorlov> ?
<vorlov> with rt73usb
<root> hi
<Guest23540> hello there
<Guest23540> anyone?
<erosales> how does it works????
<Guest23540> hello
<CrustyBarnacle> Guest23540: What's your question?
<Guest23540> oh, I'm new here
<Guest23540> just explore
<devourer09> nixnine: Sorry, I'm not of much help atm.
<DIFTOW> @Crusty, that is the default already.
<IdleOne> !es | erosales
<ubottu> erosales: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KerrMD> Guest32825: I am sorry but I do not know the default install path for apache2's docs
<erosales> gracias
<nixnine> ok
<CrustyBarnacle>  DIFTOW: Let me check something on my system.... brb
<Guest32825> KerrMD, not your fault man. probably an issue with the package itself
<devourer09> nixnine: I've had similar problems like yours before. It had something to do with installing or updating new wireless drivers and whatnot.
<KerrMD> Guest32825: have you tried to look at the man page for apache2 to make sure it is installed? If "whereis" did not find it there is a chance it is not
<Guest23540> can I ask you guys a question
<KerrMD> Shoot
<Gskellig> 10:02 remaining =D
<Gskellig> battery life
<Guest23540> I'm not connected to the internet but why an I here?
<KerrMD> You are connected.
<Gskellig> Guest23540, magic
<Guest23540> but i cant access firefox
<devourer09> Guest23540: What kind of error do you get when you try and open FireFox?
<Guest23540> oh, it's working now...thanks
<Guest32825> KerrMD, all things apache I want are install, but apache2-doc is lost in space...
<Gskellig> YOUR WELCOME
<devourer09> Guest23540: You're welcome.
<BLZbubba> how do i disable compiz in natty?
<BLZbubba> it looks like the old way to turn it off is gone
<CrustyBarnacle> DIFTOW: sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-gdm-theme
<devourer09> BLZbubba: I'm tempted to say 'killall compiz' but I wouldn't do that.
<DIFTOW> Crusty, will that remove the Xfce session? Cause I don't want to remove that. :P
<Lesterwood> why dosen't linux advertise
<CrustyBarnacle> DIFTOW: I don't think so...
<Lesterwood> doesnt canoical realize that most people buy what looks the best
<Lesterwood> not what functions the best?
<Lesterwood> or do they have a craptacular marketing department
<BLZbubba> devourer09: i definitely want to kill it, it is annoying.  but need the other one back; is it still metacity?
<CrustyBarnacle> !offtopic | Lesterwood
<ubottu> Lesterwood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BLZbubba> it worked great until i put the nvidia driver on there
<DIFTOW> ok
<DIFTOW> ill try and see if that worked
<wonginator1221> I just caught nautilus using over 800mb of memory before I restarted it.  Any tips for avoiding this "memory leak"?
<wonginator1221> That was more than firefox with 10 tabs open
<CrustyBarnacle> DIFTOW: also might work to do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<DIFTOW> meh
<DIFTOW> wont that reinstall the entire thing?
<DIFTOW> ubuntu's servers are very slow..
<Guest32825> KerrMD,  I found what i wanted, though i had to be root and use bash as opposed a file browser
<CrustyBarnacle> DIFTOW: Can't test that without installing another desktop manger...
<DIFTOW> brb
<KerrMD> Guest32825: Good to hear. My search came up fruitless.
<CrustyBarnacle> DIFTOW: Did you try logging in to "ubunut classic", and System >> Administration >> Login Window >> Local
<Guest32825> KerrMD, apache is quite likely the best open source project - worst documentation imho
<seinen> hello, is zenity preinstalled on ubuntu?
<KerrMD> Guest32825: Sounds like it
<carnage1> where can i buy ubuntu 8.04 ultimate edition?
<syrinx_> lol
<syrinx_> what
<seinen> carnage1: ultimate?
<carnage1> UE
<zakwilson> carnage1: send me $500 and I'll mail you the 2-DVD set.
<carnage1> i got it on ebay for $20
<zakwilson> Why did you do that?
<carnage1> too hard to download.
<Guest32825> KerrMD, damn it was user error... i was viewing my mac hard drive..... must have sleep now
<zakwilson> I thought he was joking. Someone evidently did release a distro called that. Anyway, it's three years out of date.
<KerrMD> Guest32825: Sounds like something I would do
<Vustom> I want to add a background image into /usr/share/backgrounds but it says I don't have permission?
<carnage1> older the better
<KerrMD> gksudo nautilus
<Guest32825> KerrMD, guess trying to learn while sick is no good...
<CrustyBarnacle> Vustom: sudo cp (or mv)
<Guest32825> anywho, have a good night
<Vustom> vustom@Vustom-Ubuntu:~$ sudo cp [sudo] password for vustom:  cp: missing file operand Try `cp --help' for more information. vustom@Vustom-Ubuntu:~$ sudo mv mv: missing file operand Try `mv --help' for more information. vustom@Vustom-Ubuntu:~$
<Vustom> ?
<CrustyBarnacle> Vustom, KerrMD: Or as KerrMD suggested "gksudo nautilus"
<CrustyBarnacle> Vustom: sudo cp <name_of_file> /<location_to_move_to>
<Vustom> gksudo nautilus worked, thanks. C:
<nikhil_> anyone have a problem in 11.04 with clicking on certain icons in the notifier bar in the top right. When I connnect with my HSDPA (wireless) modem, the icons to the right of the date stop working. But if I click the date and slide over to them, their menus show. Any fix?
<andantino> ive installed LXDE from package manager, but i cant make it my DE
<nikhil_> andantino, log out, click your username, at the bottom click the dropdown box that says Ubuntu, choose LXDE and put your password in
<andantino> ive done that nikhil...LXDE is there but the screen just goes out and comes back to the login screen
<nikhil_> andantino, which package did you install for LXDE
<andantino> is there something else i need to install
<DIFTOW> @Crusty.. that broke Xfce. Even after reinstalling, its not normal. The window managers don't appear above the windows.. and they load 0x 0y (right in the top left corner).
<andantino> hmmmm iteras the only one which came up in the search from software manag
<DIFTOW> @Crusty, is there a way to reset my session in Xfce? Cause even after I log out.. it loads w/e programs and stuff were open.. it doesnt seem to restart fresh.
<andantino> it was*
<andantino> maybe i should uninstall and try synaptic
<CrustyBarnacle> DIFTOW: Not an xfce user...
<CrustyBarnacle> andantino: What does "sudo apt-get install lxde" say?
<DIFTOW> fantastic
<DIFTOW> so now i have to reinstall it completely
<DIFTOW> I have 20 MBPS download, but Ubuntu servers only give me 100 KBPS.. so ill wait another hour
<DIFTOW> thanks
<CrustyBarnacle> DIFTOW: can't you just "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-gdm-theme"?
<cache_surplus> i need some suggestions people, i have a badly behaving ufw firewall, if the power is cut, and i reboot later, i lose my configs. can someone assist, im not a noob, and i can take advice rather quickly,,, i just dont use iptables that much. i assume there has to be some save rules cmd.. can someone assist? pm me if your shy
<andantino> lxde is already the newest version, crusty
<celthunder> cache_surplus: iptables-save > rules.file and iptables-restore < rules.file or something like that
<linuxtech> cache_surplus: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<CrustyBarnacle> andantino: You on Natty?
<andantino> ubuntu 11.04
<CrustyBarnacle> andantino: Installing lxde now..... we'll see
<linuxtech> cache_surplus: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW and https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<andantino> ok
<CrustyBarnacle> andantino: Installing lots of packages.... :--
<CrustyBarnacle> andantino: brb....
<andantino> ok crusty
<tr3nton> !android
<CrustyBarnacle> andantino: I'm up and in LXDE
<andantino> hmmm
<torchie> I'm trying to get Skype working again but it seems I can't revert my ia32-libs
<andantino> maybe i should remove it crusty
<andantino> and try again
<KerrMD> Congrats andantino
<CrustyBarnacle> andantino: At least we know it can work... not a bad idea
<CrustyBarnacle> andantino: Good luck
<Vustom> Does anyone know a site/blog where I can find Ubuntu 11.4 themes that are easy to install? (Installing via PPA for example)?
<vorlov> do you guys know what purpose "avahi" serves exactly?
<vorlov> i think its massing my DHCP REQUESTS on my usb dongle
<KerrMD> vorlov: http://avahi.org/
<vorlov> could avahi be blocking my dhcp requests
<vorlov> or have that kind of a sideeffect
<vorlov> ?
<KerrMD> I am not that familiar with avahi to say
<Roasted> I removed zentyal, but now my network interface esays device not managed. uh, how can I get netwokr functionality back?
<RealOptz> anyone know what the path to the login 'themes' is?
<vorlov> how can i disable avahi's auto ipd
<vorlov> ?
<vorlov> i got the daemon disabled
<vorlov> but it still comes up cuz its in the ifup scripts
<Roasted> Is there a GUI tool or certain terminal commands I can run to see the status of my software raid array?
<iszak> Roasted, what "statuses" are you looking for?
<mattypants> Is there a keyboard shortcut to toggle my default browser (not open a new one, just bring the one I have open to the front)
<Roasted> iszak, well I saw in some web based frontends like zentyal it said what drives were in what array and if they were up, degraded, down, etc. I wasn't liking zentyal so I removed it and thought man I liked seeing that though
<mattypants> I'm looking in system > preferences> keyboard shortcuts and I don;t see anything like that in the windows managment section
<RealOptz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy#Changing%20the%20Gnome%20Splash%20Screen if anyone wants to know
<iszak> Roasted, how about.. fdisk -l? heh
<Roasted> iszak, wasnt exactly what I was looking for. guess I got a little spoiled with freenas and zpool commands where I could see some detailed info. :P
<cache_surplus> sorryguys, im reading your comments... thanks
<vorlov> anyone knows how to disable avaihi autoipd
<vorlov> ?
<cache_surplus> linuxtech: thanks... :|
<cache_surplus> i just need howto save for reboot...
<ylmfos> 呵呵。
<Roasted> so I deleted my /etc/samba folder, but I reinstalled samba. it didn't recreate it. uh??
<ylmfos> 汗。。怎么看不懂
<ylmfos> China？？
<Loshki> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<ylmfos> ....
<ngedea> I need help totally new to Ubuntu. Trying to configure the computer for use in a small African community. Having several problems. Any kind soul out there?
<bazhang> ngedea, please ask the channel
<rob_p> ngedea: What problems?
<ngedea> I cannot get the speakers to work. they did but after updates they stopped.
<ngedea> which channel
<bazhang> ngedea, check in alsamixer that nothing is muted
<ngedea> what is alsamixer? where do i find it
<bazhang> ngedea, terminal type alsamixer
<ngedea> what do I look for in alsamixer
<ngedea> I got it up
<bazhang> ngedea, that nothing is muted
<Kream> does ssh use compression by default?
<ngedea> I see 4 bars with italian flags the last two are empty
<Loshki> Kream: no, because it isn't always desirable to have compression...
<rob_p> Kream: You can specify in sshd_config to enable it with, "Compression yes"
<Kream> oh okay thanks :)
<rob_p> Loshki: When is it not desirable to have compression?  I'm sure there *must* be situations where it's not.  But in over 10 years of using ssh, ssh tunnels, etc. I've always used it, and benefitted by using it.
<ngedea> bazhang, when i mute on purpose I see the MM, but right now no sound and 00
<Kream> rob_p: synchronising filetrees using rsync over a private gigabit vlan between 2 heavily loaded machines.
<Roasted> so I deleted my /etc/samba folder, but I reinstalled samba. it didn't recreate it. uh??
<Loshki> rob_p: well, the classic counterexample is if you're moving already-compressed data e.g. mp3s, mpgs etc. The ssh man page also says that "Compression is desirable on modem lines and other slow connections, but will only slow down things on fast networks."
<ssfdre38> How can i get Tcl on ubuntu servers
<rob_p> Loshki: True, you would benefit nothing for pre-compressed data, but it doesn't hurt anything and the overhead is quite minimal.  However, with uncompressed data, you achieve substantial gains.
<bazhang> !info tcl | ssfdre38
<ubottu> ssfdre38: tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.16-2 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 68 kB
<smacktalk> huh..I have a really extensive work history in mpls/metro ethernet
<ssfdre38> !apt tcl
<bazhang> smacktalk, pardon? this is ubuntu support
<smacktalk> ooops
<bazhang> ssfdre38, install from the package manager
<semitones> hey you guys is anyone able to answer an EASY QUESTION? How can I know when the kernel has been updated in natty without actually using natty?
<smacktalk> to many rooms...sorry
<ssfdre38> bazhang: im using ubuntu server there is no pkg manager
<bazhang> ssfdre38, sudo apt-get install tcl
<ssfdre38> it says its not there
<bazhang> ssfdre38, what version of ubuntu, its there
<Loshki> rob_p: pre-compressed data will sometimes get larger if you try and recompress it, and overhead is overhead. I think it mattered more when cpus were less powerful, or if you're doing long data runs...
<ssfdre38> bazhang: 11.0\
<ssfdre38> 11.04*
<bazhang> ssfdre38, it most certainly is there. perhaps you dont have the repo enabled
<ssfdre38> got it
<david> hi
<ssfdre38> just needed to update the list
<rob_p> Loshki: Yeah, I could see that.  I think you're right about CPUs though.  The task is so trivial for today's CPUs. :)
<rob_p> Loshki: Anyway, tnx for the insight!
<ssfdre38> bazhang: do you know the path of the libtcl.so
<esmaeil> hi all
<Loshki> rob_p: also, you pay overhead at both ends, one end compresses, the other decompresses...
<esmaeil> I wanna install gcc 3.8 on ubuntu 11.04
<esmaeil> how can i do
<bazhang> esmaeil, why would you ever want that
<rob_p> Loshki: True, but I'd trade overhead at both ends if it meant more throughput.
<bazhang> ssfdre38, which libtcl.so ?
<ssfdre38> bazhang: its just saying libtcl.so
<Loshki> rob_p: in practice, the only way to be sure is to try it both ways and see which gives better performance...
<esmaeil> because i need install some software such as simplescalar
<bazhang> ssfdre38, explain what you are trying to do to the channel please
<rob_p> Loshki: Your Web browser and some of the servers it talks to do the same, compress/uncompress on the fly for better throughput.
<bazhang> esmaeil, what does simplescalar do
<ssfdre38> im trying to install a irc bot and it requires the path to libtcl.so from the server
<rob_p> Loshki: True, a side-by-side test would be the ticket.  I suspect that the results would swing both ways and would be *very* situation dependent.
<esmaeil> bazhang: it's a simulation for Computer Architecture(cpu, cache,...)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=851288 esmaeil
<Loshki> rob_p: I suppose if there was a general guideline it would be "don't recompress compressed data"...
<rob_p> Loshki: Agreed.  However, enabling/disabling compression all the time probably isn't worth the effort, even if you always knew when the data to be transferred was already compressed or not.  That's why I just leave it enabled all the time.
<rob_p> Loshki: I've never noticeably suffered from doing it that way.  Then again, most of my ssh traffic is just shell sessions.
<Loshki> rob_p: right. I think it would only matter if you were doing large data transfers via scp...
<Assid> heya
<Assid> so im trying to use ubuntu in an ihyperV environment...
<Assid> however, i dont think its getting the lan card
<rob_p> Loshki: Yeah, I could see that.  Anyway, tnx for the exchange of ideas. Well the jet is about to launch so I gotta run for now (I'm at work).  Take care. :)
<Loshki> rob_p: bye
<esmaeil> bazhang: thank you
<Assid> bazhang didnt  you used to hang in debian/php?
<Ileden> Hi! After installing xubuntu-desktop my gnome appearance has gone back to the '90s... I didn't think appearance and theme setting on xfce would even carry on to gnome, has something gone wrong or was I mistaken? How do I fix this?
<bazhang> Assid, #debian yes
<Fudge> anyone know of any changes in natty for gksu? or sudo -A
<bazhang> Ileden, you want to remove xubuntu ?
<kostodo> Hey, whats the best way of setting permissions in Apache's /var/www to allow 2 users to freely add/modify/delete files in there?
<Ileden> bazhang: no need to do that, if the appearance of gnome can be fixed
<bazhang> Ileden, classic or unity
<Fudge> kostodo  could you add the two users to the group that owns those files?
<Assid> bazhang you moved down into ubuntu now ?
<Ileden> And no, switching theme on gnome doesn't help - it only seems to affect the window decorations. Using classic.
<kostodo> Fudge: group that owns the files is root
<bazhang> Ileden, sounds like a bug
<Fudge> couldnt that be changed to like web-access
<kostodo> Fudge: I dunno, but shouldn't it be done like that by default on install?
<Ileden> bazhang: I wonder if removing xfce would fix this... is it safe to just apt-get remove the packets that were installed with xubuntu-desktop?
<Fudge> i donno :$ maybe u can addgroup web-access and adduser culb  addgroup adduser fudge web-access
<Fudge> um, you get the idea hopefully loL
<bazhang> Ileden, there is the !puregnome link
<Ileden> bazhang: Hm, it seems changing the theme *does* apply to the theme & appearance window itself, but no others. weird!
<Ileden> On other windows, it just changes the decorations, not the controls.
<bazhang> Ileden, there was a customize button on the themes settings iirc
<sara2010> any one therwe
<sara2010> any one there
<bazhang> sara2010, yes
<sara2010> i  m using 10.10
<Ileden> bazhang: yup, that works as well only to the Apperance and also it's sub window (customize)
<sara2010> bazhang,  ... mustak scanner is not working in 10.10
<bazhang> sara2010, with sane?
<sara2010> yes with sane
<Goom11> #ubuntu
<Goom11> #ubuntu!
<bazhang> sara2010, is it supported?
<bazhang> Goom11, you're here
<lorenz> hey folks, I am trying to get the wifi working on mEthernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)y laptop
<lorenz> for my laptop
<TwoCircuits> So I decided to stick with 10.10... Will future Ubuntu apps still work for it?
<thegoodcushion> TwoCircuits: yes, of course
<bazhang> TwoCircuits, backported to 10.10 you mean?
<TwoCircuits> thegoodcushion - so there won't be a point where something will only work for 11.04?
<bazhang> thegoodcushion, thats not correct
<thegoodcushion> TwoCircuits: That would be pretty rare
<lorenz> My wifi card stopped working after 11.04
<thegoodcushion> seriously, what mainstream software works with 11.04 and not with 10.10?
<TwoCircuits> bazhang - I'd like to hear your opinion
<TwoCircuits> thankyou thegoodcushion
<jx-t> hi just wondering if anyone has an idea why i can't seem to connect to the software repository to update the cache. it tells me to check my internet connection
<RKyle> Hi, I'm trying to back up files from a live cd and I mounted the partition fine and I try to copy it but it keeps omitting it from the copy. How can I back up the files?
<sara2010> 1248UB is working ... but  BearPaw 2400CU plus is not working
<bazhang> TwoCircuits, backports will, but very newest, not in PPA or otherwise specifically for 10.10 may well not
<sara2010> bazhang,
<sara2010> 1248UB is working ... but  BearPaw 2400CU plus is not working
<TwoCircuits> ahhh
<TwoCircuits> so anything in the ppa works for any version of ubuntu?
<jx-t> oh for natty
<bluek> vbox xp ,cad 2004 can't open?why?
<bazhang> TwoCircuits, certainly not, unless the maintainer choose s to do so
<bazhang> bluek, check appdb ask in #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | bluek
<ubottu> bluek: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<TwoCircuits> so even packages that show up in the software center may not work eventually?
<TwoCircuits> or does it know it's for 10.10?
<bluek> bazhang:but i not like wine...
<bazhang> TwoCircuits, in the package manager? of course, but they will not be newest. and maverick will eol after 18 months
<bazhang> bluek, then give more details
<TwoCircuits> bazhang - eol?
<lorenz> I installed madwifi on the laptop and made sure the Atheros card is not blacklisted, but the wifi still does not work...any ideas?
<bazhang> TwoCircuits, no longer supported (end of life)
<TwoCircuits> I hope by then the new platform is better than 11.04
<TwoCircuits> I have had nothign but issues with it
<TwoCircuits> thankyou bazhang
<bazhang> TwoCircuits, welcome
<TwoCircuits> has anyone else experienced window control malfunctions with 11.04?
<jx-t> TwoCircuits I do notice som e things work well and others don't but there seem to be alot of new apps for it
<bazhang> TwoCircuits,  in unity? or classic
<bluek> bazhang:ok...vbox xp ,install cad 2004 finsh,ppen cad no reaction
<Ileden> Hi! I need to edit the kernel commandline at boot to troubleshoot an issue (I was told to add "radeon.agpmode=-1" to the commandline). I've entered the grub boot menu, but it seems different that what I've used before. Where should the command go?
<TwoCircuits> bazhang I even experienced it in classic, but primarily unity
<bazhang> bluek, more details, thats just a repeat
<bazhang> TwoCircuits, yep, switching theme fixed it for me in classic (was using a kde theme)
<jx-t> Two Circuits: yup every once in a while the window controls theme changes in unity
<bluek> ...
<TwoCircuits> also I was experiencing mouse cursor issues when going to resize a window
<bazhang> bluek, try #vbox
<TwoCircuits> and wine was behaving very oddly
<bluek> bazhang: ok...tks a lot..
<jx-t> there is a hardware certification list maybe it's worth checking
<TwoCircuits> How many people like the app bar on the left side of 11.04 I am curious.
<TwoCircuits> ?
<Assid> not me
<bazhang> TwoCircuits, more of a chat question than support #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jx-t> not sure I added the cairo bar
<Assid> its okay.. after i get used ot it :D
<cba123> If I did "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/Server/sdabackup" and I then replace the hard drive with a bigger one, and do "sudo dd if=/media/Server/sdabackup of=/dev/sda" would I be correct in assuming all the partitions would be intact as well as my data?
<jx-t> does anyone know if the natty software depository has changed or is down?
<KerrMD> natty (kubuntu) works for me
<jiltdil> hi my system setting menu is missing from drop down menu from top right  how to get it back?
<bazhang> jx-t, tried changing servers in synaptic and refreshing then trying again?
<jx-t> click on the desktop jiltdil It may fix it
<RxDx> how can i access my ext4 ubuntu files on windows7?
<KerrMD> 7 should do it by default if I recall
<jiltdil> jx-t:Power –> System Settings’   it is missing under power button
<RxDx> KerrMD, i dont think so
<lorenz> If the wifi part is screwed up, is it a good idea to simply re-install http://pastebin.com/Vv8Qjjrb?
<KerrMD> RxDx: I do. It works fine on my dual boot system using kubuntu
<lorenz> http://pastebin.com/Vv8Qjjrb
<RxDx> KerrMD, how can u access your files on windows?
<RxDx> running windows.. access files that is on ext4 partition
<KerrMD> RxDx: Access my windows files from kubuntu or vice verse?
<jiltdil>  hi my system setting menu is missing from power  drop down menu from top right  how to get it back?
<KerrMD> I just do it in explorer as usual
<RxDx> O_o
<Ileden> cba123: Yes, I recall having done that succesfully, but it could have just been restoring a backup to the same exact drive...
<novitololo> I've a question.  If I want somebody from outside my local network to "control" my Ubuntu system, what's my best approach?
<novitololo> I want somebody to be able to open Firefox for example...
<jiltdil> system setting is missing under poer button how can i get it back? any idea?
<novitololo> I've used "Go to meeting" for Win systems... but what's for Linux?
<bazhang> jx-t, thats a ppa
<bazhang> jx-t, lets keep i t here and not PM please
<jx-t> sorry can't seem to remember how to use irc anymore
<bazhang> jx-t, try commenting out that ppa and try again
<jx-t> k
<jx-t> hmmright on thanks
<sunit> When I am giving sudo su , I am getting  sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440 Segmentation fault
<sunit> please help me
<bazhang> sunit, never use sudo su
<jx-t> jiltdil have you tried adding a new power button to the top bar
<Ileden> I installed xubuntu-desktop and played around with xfce appearance settings. Now that I switch back to Gnome, my appereance has gone back to '90s style. Weirdly enough, changing apperance from Gnome's menu only affect window decorations, not the controls. However, on the apperance dialog itself, and any of it's subdialogs (like customize) do take the full change. Also, when Gnome is loading, the correct apperance flashes on the screen for a sec. How do I fix this?
<sunit> bazhang: what shall I do ?
<MaKaTiGuY> newly installed ubuntu server, how can i edit my IP address for me to apt-get update
<bazhang> sunit, just sudo, sudo -i for a root shell
<Fuchs> sunit: plus the access rights of your sudoers file are broken. You can boot in single user mode and use chmod to fix that
<jiltdil> jx-t:the power button is already there
<jiltdil> jx-t:only the system setting is missing from there
<bazhang> MaKaTiGuY, edit your ip address? you want to set it static?
<Fuchs> sunit: plese do never change the access rights of this file. This makes your machine vulnerable, as now everybody could get himself administrative rights on your machine
<MaKaTiGuY> bazhang: yes sir
<sunit> bazhang: I am trying with sudo and sudo -i , and getting same result
<ikonia> MaKaTiGuY: edit the interfaces file
<jx-t> jiltdil I'm sorry I'm getting used to natty too
<ikonia> MaKaTiGuY: however you need to make sure you have a valid static address on your network (or from your ISP if this is the internet)
<Fuchs> sunit: as said, currently the access rights of the file are wrong. Hopefully thats all of it.
<bazhang> sunit, what did you do to get in that state?
<MaKaTiGuY> ikonia: yes, we are using static ip configuration
<Fuchs> sunit: since you don't seem to be able to run sudo anymore, you either have to boot in singleuser mode or use a live system to fix that
<sunit> Fuchas: I don't know
<syq> how the /var/run mounted ? I want to make it bigger
<Fuchs> sunit: could you paste the results of  ls -l /etc  into a pastebin service, please?
<syq> In which file , it is set?
<sunit> Fuchas: How can I boot in single user mode
<Fuchs> I would like to see the other permissions in there
<jx-t> jiltdil: can you still access the system menu in your main bar up top?
<sunit> Fuchas: ok
<Fuchs> sunit: please use the tab-key to autocomplete nicknames, so you don't write them wrong
<Fuchs> sunit: it should be selectable in grub, which you get by holding shift after turning the power on
<jiltdil> jx-t: it is showing in main menu bar but clicking to it doesnot works
<jx-t> jiltdil: have you rebooted since this happened?
<html_inprogress> hi
<jiltdil> jx-t: clicking on the top left and writing here  system setting comes but when clicking it it doesnot work,this problem is from last two days and i rebboted almost many times :)
<Fuchs> sunit: as soon as you are there (single user mode), you can set   chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers     but first I would like to see ls -l, so I am sure that no further permissions are messed up
<jx-t> jiltdil: i'm not sure what is causing this
<jiltdil> jx-t:me too
<Heron_Marked> Hi ya'll.  I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit.  My PC seems to freeze a couple of times a day.  I listen to music/pod casts and the audio still goes, but I cannot select anything.  I can move the mouse, but I can't click or focus on anything.  I have checked the net but nothing there seems to handle it.  Any suggestions?
<jiltdil> jx-t:unity is giving problem
<jx-t> jiltdil:which version did you upgrade from?
<jiltdil> jx-t; oh i didnot upgraded i just fresly installed on the release date buddy
<XVampireX> Hey folks help me out here, I'm trying to help a friend with ubuntu, I installed through wubi for now, and it logs in the first time fine, then I try to connect to wifi (mobile broadband router) and it just completely freezes the PC, I can't do an X restart nor go to shell
<XVampireX> it's an eeepc 1001px
<XVampireX> seems kinda weird
<Tomppis> i installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS and works fine
<Tomppis> tried 11.04 but was problems
<XVampireX> with what exactly?
<d3mom_> d3mom: y
<Tomppis> classic gnome ubuntu is much better that new unity desktop
<Tomppis> than that*
<anli_> tomas, a total stranger,  was trying to send me FoxitReader10_Linux_enu_i386.sh
<jiltdil> Tomppis:that's right
<therap1st> anli_: OPEN IT!
<jx-t> i've been removing gnomish apps from mine seems to be making things go smoother
<anli_> therap1st: Of course I will
<Tomppis> i am old dos-people, i like simple and basic software ;)
<therap1st> foxit for free, who'd thought
<Ileden> XVampireX: I'm using 1001px, but with xubuntu 10.10. I've enconuntered some very weird wlan problems.
<XVampireX> similar to ours?
<sunit> Fuchas: ok. please see the url http://www.dpaste.de/TM9C/
<XVampireX> Ileden, ?
<Ileden> XVampireX: I'm typing here :)
<XVampireX> ok
<Ileden> XVampireX: not really. About 30% of times, I can't connect to my home network with "authentication fail" or somesuch. However, works with every other network, and every other computer works with my home wlan.
<Ileden> XVampireX: also, it works like a charm on window 7 dualboot side...
<Ileden> XVampireX: One thing you might want to try is use ndiswrapper to use windows side wlan drivers on linux. However, didn't help for me.
<XVampireX> Ok
<XVampireX> I'll try
<neumaennl> hi, is there an IM client for ubuntu that allows videochat via ICQ?
<Ileden> XVampireX: Also, the ath9k driver (or, well, "kernel module" may be the correct term) has some parameters you can try messing around with to see if there's a difference.
<vibhav> How do i idntify myself?
<jiltdil> is ubuntu coming in both gnome and unity for 11.04
<vibhav> done
<Ileden> XVampireX: ath9k is the driver linux, well at least 10.10, uses for the 1001px wlan card.
<vibhav> <Ileden> what is the problem dude?
<vibhav> <Ileden> what is the problem dude?
<Ileden> vibhav: hm? I never wrote that. If you're trying to address me, you should use "Ileden: <your message>" formatting here on IRC
<Ileden> vibhav: that formatting makes it look to us like yuo're quoting my earlier message.
<vibhav> Ileden  : what is the problem dude?
<vibhav> Ileden  : Fine?
<bestwithu> Hello, Could anyone tell me as to download "universal usb installer" on ubuntu and make "Windows 7" boot-able usb stick?
<vibhav> bestwithu : universal usb installer is only for Linux Distros
<vibhav> LOL
<bestwithu> ok so anyother way to make "Windows 7" bootable?
<Madpilot> bestwithu, this is not a Windows support channel, thanks.
<Ileden> vibhav: My problem is this: I installed xubuntu-desktop and played around with xfce appearance settings. Now that I switch back to Gnome, my appereance has gone back to '90s style. Weirdly enough, changing apperance from Gnome's menu only affect window decorations, not the controls. However, the apperance dialog itself, and any of it's subdialogs (like customize) do take the full change. Also, when Gnome is loading, the correct apperance flashes on the screen for a
<bestwithu> ok thanks
<vibhav> Ileden can i get a screenshot?
<Ileden> bestwithu: there's a pretty good #windows channel on the same network, so you can try there
<freehck> omg, why stupid SED dont know lazy quantification? :(
<Ileden> vibhav: Sure, what do you want it to show?
<XVampireX> Hmm
<bestwithu> <Ileden> thank......s
<freehck> i spent 30 minutes for tis regexp... :(
<XVampireX> Ileden, how do I know the parameters?
<XVampireX> is there no way to debug this other than trial and error?
<[A]ddicted> is it possible to enable modules without recompiling kernel?
<XVampireX> and last but not least question is how to connect to wlan via console
<XVampireX> via shell^
<Ileden> XVampireX: I wish I knew if there was one :) Let me check the parameters, I have the old notes from when I tried to troubleshoot the wlan isuue.
<vibhav> Ileden  : Can I get a screenshoT?
<Ileden> vibhav: yes. What do you want the screenshot to show?
<XVampireX> so I can try going to recovery at least, with no graphical user interface
<vibhav> Ileden  everything
<vibhav> Ileden  You have 11.04?
<kiffer> which is the best download software on Ubuntu
<XVampireX> but probably it's still the wlan module that misbehaves
<XVampireX> because it only happened when I did that...
<Ileden> vibhav: I don't understand what you mean by everythnig. Yes, its 11.04.
<XVampireX> also I should tell you that I installed 11.04 via wubi for now due to lack of CDs ;P
<vibhav> Ileden  Oh... you mean this http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.starkeith.net/coredump/wp-content/uploads//2011/05/ubuntu-classic-desktop.png&imgrefurl=http://www.starkeith.net/coredump/2011/05/02/bringing-back-the-classic-netbook-remix-interface-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/&usg=__w7mL2tAP218WMMqm5csVvk-zOBg=&h=768&w=1024&sz=365&hl=en&start=15&zoom=1&tbnid=YZaHO6eP0tqS-M:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&ei=eRDWTelJxtitB4bMqO0F&prev=/search%3Fq%3DUbuntu%2BClas
<vibhav> sic%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dubuntu%26sa%3DN%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D1598%26bih%3D782%26tbm%3Disch0%2C228&um=1&itbs=1&biw=1598&bih=782
<FloodBot1> vibhav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vibhav> OOps
<vibhav> soory
<hydromet> hello, I've got fresh copy of Ubuntu 9.10 running and noticed that xl2tpd is included -> /usr/sbin/xl2tpd but aptitude says its not installed: aptitude show xl2tpd -> Package: xl2tpd State: not installed   .... is it possible that xl2tpd is built-in to Ubuntu without aptitude knowing about it?
<vibhav> oh noo
<vibhav> Sorry for flood
<Ileden> XVampireX: modinfo ath9k shows the parameters available. actually there weren't that many, it seems only "debug" and "nohwcrypt"
<[A]ddicted> is it possible to enable modules without recompiling kernel?
<XVampireX> [A]ddicted, Yes....
<Ileden> [A]ddicted: AFAIK yes.
<vibhav> Ileden  http://www.starkeith.net/coredump/wp-content/uploads//2011/05/ubuntu-classic-desktop.png
<vibhav> Like this Ileden?
<[A]ddicted> XVampireX, what should i check ?
<[A]ddicted> Ileden, thanx
<[A]ddicted> what should i check as subject/tools ?
<Ileden> [A]ddicted: sudo modprobe -r -v [module] to remove it, and sudo modprobe -v [module] [params] to enable.
<hydromet> [A]ddicted - hi, do you know if its possible for Ubuntu to have a built-in package even though aptitude shows it as not installed?
<XVampireX> Well basically from what I know you can ENABLE a module, but that's only if you have it already precompiled
<Ileden> [A]ddicted: AFAIK though, I'm NOT an expert on kernel modules. Not even a beginner...
<[A]ddicted> hydromet, i'm using backtrack's distro ans when i tried module compile it revealed it was disabled, is it built-in in the kernel so i MUST recompile it, or i can enable that feature using some trick? thanx
<Ileden> vibhav: ok, I'll take a shot like that. I'll even throw in some windows for extra :)
<vibhav> Ileden give me then
<hydromet> [A]ddicted: yikes, I'm not sure I can answer your question, I'm not advanced enough in my knowledge about Ubuntu, very sorry
<vibhav> [A]ddicted what is your problem?
<strae> which is the last 'official' kernel for ubuntu lucid 10.04.2 amd64 desktop?
<hydromet> vibhav its ok, I think he needs help understanding something complicated
<neumaennl> hi, is there an IM client for ubuntu that allows videochat via ICQ?
<vibhav> 2.6.38 strae
<[A]ddicted> vibhav,  i'm using backtrack's distro ans when i tried module compile it revealed it was disabled, is it built-in in the kernel so i MUST recompile it, or i can enable that feature using some trick? thanx
<Ileden> [A]ddicted: yeah, that's beyond my skills, sorry.
<[A]ddicted> ok thanx anyway
<[A]ddicted> what channel should i check?
<strae> vibhav: oh the 2.6.38 get installed automatically on lucid?
<hydromet> [A]ddicted you might have better luck posting to a mailing list / user forum?
<rww> [A]ddicted: Backtrack isn't supported in #ubuntu.
<[A]ddicted> rww, it uses its distro doesnt it?
<vibhav> <strae> NOOO
<rww> [A]ddicted: Backtrack is an unofficial derivative of Ubuntu. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and official derivatives thereof.
<vibhav> <[A]ddicted> Compiling what?
<sunit> Fuchas: ok. please see the url http://www.dpaste.de/TM9C/
<rww> [A]ddicted: Try #backtrack-linux
<[A]ddicted> i c
<rww> vibhav: FloodBot is not sentient, and is in any case not capable of doing what you request of it.
<[A]ddicted> vibhav, compiling a kernel module
<hydromet> vibhave does he mean 2.6.38 Linux or Openswan VPN?
<vibhav> rww  what did I request?
<strae> vibhav: my ethernet card doesnt work with the kernel that coes with the cd (2.6.32), i installed manually kernel 2.6.38 but now the computer freeze when i shut it down; i need to try other kernel >= 2.6.32 but i have to download them from synaptic while using 2.6.38. Which one shuld i choose?
<sunit> Fuchas: have you seen ?
<strae> s
<Ileden> vibhav: Here's a screenshot. See how the "appearance" and "customize" are only windows with completely correct theme. http://ileden.kapsi.fi/dist/xubuntu-gnome-apperance-conflict.png
<kostodo> Apache2 by default runs as www-data user?
<rww> kostodo: yes
<strae> please guys suggest me on what kernel try in order to use both my ethernet card and a 'normal' shutdown behavior
<kostodo> rww: so if i need a couple of users to be able to manage the files in /var/www what should I do?
<kostodo> rww: by default its owned by www-data
<kostodo> rww: and root
<vibhav> Iledn Off Gnome  'break mode'
<vibhav> Ileden oohh Gnome  'break mode'
<vibhav> Ileden I too had that once
<vibhav> Ileden Did you try a restart?
<Ileden> vibhav: yup, booted a couple of times. It always flashes the correct apperance during gnome load, then switches to this one.
<strae> 2.6.35-22 could go?
<sunit> Fuchs: I have solved the problem
<sunit> bazhang: the problem is over. Thanks
<vibhav> Ileden There is a thread on this prob
<vibhav> Ileden Lemme check that
<XVampireX> Ileden, looks like we're not the only ones having this problem
<kostodo> How do I set a umask of a folder to allow owner and group full access?
<XVampireX> I'm going to try and not let it connect upon boot by disabling wifi, also I hear a bad bug with headphones not working due to having 1 jack, but lets see what happens, because it looks like 10.10 might not have the problem, while 11.04 does
<justin> Hey!  I've got a gstreamer question, if anybody knows anything about gstreamer and can offer a bit of help.
<ssfdre38> what is the command to search for a file
<Ileden> XVampireX: yeah. I've given up on it myself, when I can't connect to home net, I'll just use GPRS via my phone. :)
<_sara_> hej,
<justin> I've got code that calls gstreamer that worked under Lucid, but doesn't work under Natty
<XVampireX> but I would rather have 11.04 due to it being newer
<vibhav> Ileden  try unity --replace
<Ileden> XVampireX: I've had my headphones work ok.
<Ileden> vibhav: I'm on ubuntu classic.
<Kevin_Flynn> Internet keeps cutting out (wireless) and browsers don't work even when network manager says I am connected.  xubuntu 10.10.
<Ileden> XVampireX: though I'm using mostly bluetooth headphones, so I haven't tested extensively.
<thegoodcushion> I'm using 32-bit 10.04 with an nvidia GTX 460 SE.  I can't get the nvidia drivers to work with the PAE kernel.  Has anyone else got nvidia working with PAE?
<vibhav> Ileden  try it in a terminal
<justin> :-(
<vibhav> Ileden  I too had this problem
<Ileden> vibhav: but isn't unitu just for the new interface, not for ubuntu classic?
<vibhav> Ileden  Or try Ubuntu unity
<vibhav> Ileden  Ilden try this command "unity --reset" or "unity"
<aureianimus> how do i find in which package pdflatex is contained? (I recall there's a command to ask the bot that)
<XVampireX> I'm getting kinda tired of unity tbh
<zeropointo> I'm having a ridiculous "Authentication Failure" at the login prompt. I'm using the correct password and I've even tried the onscreen keyboard.
<Ileden> vibhav: I thought Gnome classic uses metacity, not unity.
<_sara_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610482/ i am unable to install wubi netbook
<Ileden> vibhav: well, here goes
<XVampireX> it doesn't have things where you would expect them to
<KatronixSerf> Hi all, I have installed Gnome3 on my desktop, and had been using it but this time when it rebooted it went back to unity, with out an option to go back to Gnome 3. Can anyone offer any assistance with this?
<Kevin_Flynn> Internet keeps cutting out (wireless) and browsers don't work even when network manager says I am connected.  xubuntu 10.10.
<vibhav> _sara_ dont try Unity
<_sara_> vibhav: huh? whats unity?
<Ileden> XVampireX: but that's not a problem if you start to expect them to be where unity has them. I mean that goes away once you get used to it?
<vibhav> _sara_ i mean dont try wubi
<rob_p> Kevin_Flynn: When that happens, can you ping anything?
<zeropointo> I have tried logging in from the command line and then restarting GDM but that doesn't work.
<_sara_> i am loggd in via the net at the library
<vibhav> <Kevin_Flynn> umm can you explain it more?
<Ileden> vibhav: well, my whole system hanged after the unity --replace. :)
<Kevin_Flynn> rob-p don't know h/o
<XVampireX> Ileden, I've used Windows a lot, and I'm on linux/ubuntu now since 6.04 or so
<vibhav> <Ileden> Ohh
<zeropointo> It still prompts for the password as if the screen was locked
<vibhav> <Ileden>  In the Login session , chose UBuntu Instead of Ubuntu classic
<Kevin_Flynn> vibhav, what else do you need to know?
<Ileden> vibhav: again, you should use "Ileden: message" when talking to someone, not quoting them.
<Kevin_Flynn> brb
<KatronixSerf> is it possible to uninstall Unity?
<vibhav> KatronixSerf And use What?
<zeropointo> KatronixSerf:  just use classic?
<DJones> !classic | KatronixSerf
<ubottu> KatronixSerf: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<XVampireX> Ileden, probably some tab auto completion
<_sara_> i need windows for somethings
<Ileden> vibhav: this makes others understand you correctly. It also highlight the line properly on some irc clients, so the recipient notices you're talking to them.
<KatronixSerf> I have gnome3 installed, Classic is no longer an option :-(
<vibhav> KatronixSerf poor you
<rob_p> Kevin_Flynn: Next time it happens, verify that you have indeed lost network connectivity. The ping and dig utilities come in handy.
<zeropointo> KatronixSerf: i didn't like Unity at first but it's growing on me.
<red2kic> Like a wart. :)
<zeropointo> i don't like the applications lens at all though.
<piscue>  /join #android
<piscue> uh
<Kevin_Flynn> It won't connect at all wirelessly now.
<KatronixSerf> zeropointo, it might be good in 20 or 30 versions lol
<rob_p> Kevin_Flynn: Are you close enough to the wireless access point?
<Ileden> XVampireX: I'm not arguing unity is good. I haven't tried it much yet. But I don't like to stick to old models only because of familiarity. THat's only me, of course.
<rob_p> Kevin_Flynn: Maybe you are out of range?
<karthick87> Presently the date is showing as mmm dd hh:mm:ss. Is there any way that I can change it to as per my liking. For example : dd mmm, hh:mm:ss. ?
<XVampireX> Kevin_Flynn person watched too much Tron :P
<zeropointo> Click the Windows key > type the programs name > hit enter. that part works well atleast.
<Ileden> karthick87: Yes, but depending on where you want it changed, it can be a hassle.
<Kevin_Flynn> rob_p  It goes from like 50% connectivity to completely dropped out.
<zeropointo> looking up apps in the menus on the otherhand...
<Ileden> I installed xubuntu-desktop and played around with xfce appearance settings. Now that I switch back to Gnome, my appereance has gone back to '90s style. Weirdly enough, changing apperance from Gnome's menu only affect window decorations, not the controls. However, the apperance dialog itself, and any of it's subdialogs (like customize) do take the full change. Also, when Gnome is loading, the correct apperance flashes on the screen for a sec. screenshot: http://ile
<rob_p> Kevin_Flynn: Also some, "consumer grade" routers are buggy and require frequent reboots to keep things running smoothly.
<KatronixSerf> My choices now are "Ubuntu", Recovery, and User Defined Session
<Hafaisy> WOW
<Hafaisy> so many ppl
<robertzaccour> Is there any software for Ubuntu that will work with my HD-PVR?
<red2kic> root: was on root. :(
<Kevin_Flynn> XVampireX.  Not really, but the 1st time I was asked for a sn i had just watched the last one..  And I thought, a guy who believes in a free os.  that's perfect for this chat!
<zeropointo> I'm having a ridiculous "Authentication Failure" at the login prompt. I can login fine from the command line. I can restart GDM, but i get stuck again at the lock screen.
<XVampireX> :D
<Ileden> XVampireX: did you try using the win driver via ndiswrapper btw? Any luck with that?
<Kevin_Flynn> rob_p  its a belkin  I dunno if that's "consumer grade."
<Ileden> robertzaccour: what's your pvr's model?
<albino> anyone know what the opposit package of python-minimal is?  something like python-maximal
<rob_p> Kevin_Flynn: Also, other wireless devices such as some baby monitors, cordless telephones, leaky microwave ovens, neighbor's wireless router etc. can interfere with your wireless network.  Yeah, Belkin is consumer-grade! :)
<iceroot> albino: python
<XVampireX> I'm not sure if he has the windows drivers for the wireless card
<zeropointo> I'm about ready to reinstall.
<albino> iceroot: lol, thanks
<Hafaisy> hey
<robertzaccour> Ileden: on the bottom it says 49001 LF
<zeropointo> I'm severely pissed that i have to.
<Ileden> XVampireX: iirc I used the ones that came with windows.
<Hafaisy> my ubuntu 10.10 runs smoothly on DG41TY
<Hafaisy> WHAT IS THE BEST GAME FOR UBUNTU ?
<XVampireX> Hafaisy, pacman
<red2kic> !games | Hafaisy
<ubottu> Hafaisy: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
 * XVampireX is just kidding
<Hafaisy> Hey thanks !
<zeropointo> Hafaisy: "Find your program in Unity" been playing it every day.
<vibhav> !games
<OchoZero9> I have like 4 external hard drives. but only one 1GB flash drive. How do I boot up to a 2GB ISO?
<vibhav> !games | vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav, please see my private message
<Ileden> Hafaisy: Nethack. By far!
<XVampireX> stepmania ;)
<Hafaisy> stepmania ?
<OchoZero9> ddr for your fingers
<OchoZero9> i think
<XVampireX> dance dance revolution clone, it's OSS
<XVampireX> not only fingers
<Ileden> Hafaisy: ooh, also World of Goo!
<OchoZero9> can you put custom tracks?
<XVampireX> yup
<OchoZero9> well i know u can
<Hafaisy> oh
<OchoZero9> i mean would it generate the step pattern
<XVampireX> can edit your own steps
<Ileden> OchoZero9: fingers, or legs if you have the equipement.
<XVampireX> nope, you have to do it yourself
<OchoZero9> oh..
<Ileden> OchoZero9: there's also a program to auto-generate steps to custom music.
<OchoZero9> not for me then.. I suck at DDR
<XVampireX> ah didn't know that :D
<Ileden> XVampireX: there's a external program to generate steps automatically. something that had "monkey" in its name :D
<XVampireX> it's nice for the fingers, you listen to whichever music you like and you try to pick up the beat
<Hafaisy> hey i has 3gb ram and x4500
<OchoZero9> should give it a whirl to stay healphy
<Hafaisy> what game can i play ?
<Ileden> XVampireX: works pretty nice too. Nothing dramatic of course, but I've had fun with it.
<OchoZero9> I thought reggae 'dancehall' would be nice in ddr
<OchoZero9> i never seen it.. or reggateon
<Hafaisy> i'm newbie
<robertzaccour> whats the best software for an hd-pvr? I wanna test it out in a live session
<red2kic> Hafaisy: YoFrankie? :O
<Hafaisy> True Combat: Close Quarters Battle
<OchoZero9> anyone has an idea on how i can install a 1gb> OS
<Hafaisy> does it use much ram and graphics ?
<Ileden> XVampireX: "Dancing Monkeys". Open source, but apparently provided compiled only for windows.
<Gumby> hi all.  is it possible to get the pidgin icon back into the systray area in 11.04?  I've read a bunch of howtos including using dconf-editor but I have yet to get an system tray icon.  I installed skype and it's icon works just fine.
<red2kic> Hafaisy: Dunno.
<Hafaisy> ok.
<Ileden> robertzaccour: "test it out in a live session" ?
<OchoZero9> lleden you can compile it for whatever you need
<Ileden> robertzaccour: and the software depends on the pvr model.
<Gumby> robertzaccour, in my opinion mythtv, but it may be a bit to large to run on a livecd
<robertzaccour> Ileden: live cd/usb
<XVampireX> mythbuntu
<robertzaccour> Gumby: I have 4GB RAM
<XVampireX> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<OchoZero9> my laptp doesn't have  a CD drive.
<awilkins> Where do the Ubuntu kernel devs hang on IRC (if they do)?
<robertzaccour> OchoZero9: netbook?
<OchoZero9> tablet
<Gumby> robertzaccour, yes, but if you are recording HD the recording will eat up that ram pretty darn quick.  you'd be best to mount a hard drive partition and then make sure you allow write access to the user that is running mythtv
<Hafaisy> Any FPS game for ubuntu ? i want the sudden attack alike :)
<robertzaccour> Gumby: I just want to see if it displays the video. If so I'm pretty sure recording won't be an issue
<Ileden> robertzaccour: oh, you mean not to connect to the pvr's software from ubuntu, but to use linux directly on it? then it's MythTV and such.
<Gumby> robertzaccour, if you want to just display the video look into something like tvtime.
<red2kic> Hafaisy: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/11.04
<OchoZero9> it's an x64 tablet.
<Gumby> but tvtime isnt a pvr, its just a frontend for your tuner input
<red2kic> Hafaisy: Warsaw. :P
<red2kic> Hafaisy: I generally stick it with consoles for my gamings.
<Gumby> robertzaccour, what tuner do you have?
<robertzaccour> Gumby: I want to record but for the live session I just want to make sure it works first
<robertzaccour> Gumby: Hauppauge 49001 LF
<karthick87> Ileden: How do i change it ?
 * vibhav fell in love with EMACS
<leeg_> hello guys
<Gumby> robertzaccour, that is an hdpvr correct?
<Ileden> karthick87: where do you need it to be changed?
<robertzaccour> Gumby: yes
<karthick87> Ileden: The time format ?
<Gumby> robertzaccour, if that is the case then it is supported by mythtv
<red2kic> vibhav: I wonder if EMACS have a game built-in? (Not familiar to Emacs but I know it can IRC!)
<robertzaccour> Gumby: great thanks :) does mythtv auto detect devices dummy proof style or would I need to know its location?
<vibhav> red2kic emacs can view Start wars
<robertzaccour> I'm a dummy about that kinda stuff :(
<Ileden> I installed xubuntu-desktop and played around with xfce appearance settings. Now appearance on Gnome has gone back to '90s style. Weirdly enough, changing Apperance setting from Gnome's menu only affect the window decorations, not the controls. However, the apperance dialog itself, and any of it's subdialogs (like customize) do take the full change. Also, when Gnome is loading, the correct apperance flashes on the screen for a sec.
<Ileden> Screenshot of the problem: http://ileden.kapsi.fi/dist/xubuntu-gnome-apperance-conflict.png How do I fix this?
<OchoZero9> what's the best distro for a multitouch screen?
<Gumby> robertzaccour, mythtv's setup can be quite a learning curve unfortunately.  your best bet is to ask in #mythtv-users just be polite, there is a wealth of knowledge there
<orbital_> Anyone available to help out an 11.04 user with a Broadcom wireless card issue?
<robertzaccour> Gumby: oh ok thanks
<Gumby> robertzaccour, also, read this first http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HD-PVR
<Gumby> a little research beforehand can go a long long way
<red2kic> Ileden: I wonder if there are something like gtkrc in your home directory. Not that I know the solution -- but it's just a possible.
<red2kic> possibility*
<red2kic> Ileden: Also, try lxappearance*something. It might fix it.
<Gumby> robertzaccour, this will be the part related to mythtv directly, "Steps to Add the HD-PVR as a Capture Device in MythTV (0.22 or later)"
<Gumby> I assume Ubuntu already has the proper driver though so you can most likely skip the compiling the driver part
<Ileden> red2kic: no gtkrc.
<semitones> is powertop only supposed to be run when idle
<Ileden> red2kic: lxappearance does affect everything! what is it exactly?
<red2kic> Ileden: LXDE Appearance Settings. :P
<red2kic> !info lxappearance | Ileden
<ubottu> Ileden: lxappearance (source: lxappearance): a new feature-rich GTK+ theme switcher. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.0-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 66 kB, installed size 732 kB
<Ileden> red2kic: :) but that really doesn't make me understand how come it affect the theme, and not gnome's appearace settings.
<Gumby> does anyone know if there is a way to get hightlight to copy and double mouse click to paste working in 11.04?
<Gumby> thats my most beloved linux feature and its gone :(
<Madpilot> Gumby, you mean highlight-and-centre-click?
<karthick87> USB devices are not getting connected in my system. Can anyone help me pls ?
<Kevin_Flynn> Network Manager says I'm connected to wireless internet.  But, I cannot ping.  "network unreachable.'  Or reach a website while "right on top of' router.  xubuntu 10.10.
<Gumby> Madpilot, yes, I guess that is correct. Since I dont have a middle mouse I emulate via left and right mouse click
<Gumby> perhaps it is just my center clicking that is not working
<jsnmtth> Anybody using X-Chat?
<Gumby> jsnmtth, is there anything else?  hehe
<Ileden> I have installed xubuntu-desktop, and copied the list of packets that got installed with it. If I want to get rid of xfce, can I just remove that (huge) list of packets with apt-get remove, or will that break stuff?
<jsnmtth> lol
<maniek> maniek
<a`> hello
<maniek> hahahahaha
<maniek> lololololololol
<a`> <lol2>
<maniek> hi everyone
<jsnmtth> It automatically connects me to this channel when I load it,  I can't seem to find out how to change it.
<a`> we are spamend
<a`> 'd
<maniek> suck my dick very hard.
<Gumby> jsnmtth, click on the top bar and goto xchat->network list
<a`> maniek you are wygolony chuj
<a`> 'd
<jsnmtth> ok
<Gumby> jsnmtth, oh wait, you are probably using xchat-gnome
<Gumby> it might be different
<maniek> comeone !!!! i need bukkake
<jsnmtth> Actually I'm not
<Ileden> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<jsnmtth> I like the original one better
<jsnmtth> allthough X-Chat GNOME is installed
<maniek> i know kamasutra verry good. all positions ..
<a`> jsnmiih suck mu dic
<a`> dick
<Gumby> jsnmtth, odd then.  my xchat doesnt auto connect me here
<Kevin_Flynn> Network Manager says I'm connected to wireless internet.  But, I cannot ping.  "network unreachable.'  Or reach a website while "right on top of' router.  xubuntu 10.10.
<jsnmtth> Considering the channel I'm assuming you use Ubuntu, which version?
<Gumby> 11.04
<Gumby> anyhow, did you find the area I am talking about?
<jsnmtth> Yeah
<Ileden> ah, well, maybe not channel "emergency" really. Sorry for all ops for mistriggering that for just a channel nuisance, really.
<Gumby> cool, select the network.. probably freenode
<ActionParsnip> Gumby: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404441
<jsnmtth> It isn't configured to connect me here ...
<Flannel> Ileden: Good enough.
<Gumby> jsnmtth, it might be another network.. try "ubuntu servers"
<jsnmtth> What is odd is that it doesn't connect me to the channels I've autocofigured.
<jsnmtth> ohh ... that is possible
<nraic> In Ubuntu 11.04 where do minimised windows go? Mine seem to disappear. I can only see them when alt-tabbing.
<jsnmtth> btw, Do you like Unity?
<Gumby> did you set the network to auto connect on startup as well?
<Gumby> jsnmtth, I just installed tonight...  so far I dont mind it a lot.  I added an oldschool panel at the bottom for open applications
<jsnmtth> It came up and then disappeared
<jsnmtth> I played with it a little in VirtualBox, and didn't really like it.
<Gumby> jsnmtth, kinda annoyed by pidgin system tray not working as well
<Gumby> its more "macish"
<jsnmtth> It is funny, I disliked Windows 95+ for being macish, and GNU/Linux is doing the same thing.
<Gumby> put the unity launcher on the bottom and its darn close to using a mac desktop heh
<nraic> Does anyone else minimised windows in 11.04 disappear? and can only be reopened using alt-tab.
<jsnmtth> It seems to me that it takes more clicks to do anything ... but I've only messed around with it for a few minutes
<jsnmtth> Gumby, yes the Ubuntu Network was configured to auto-connect me to this channel
<Kevin_Flynn> Network Manager says I'm connected to wireless internet.  But, I cannot ping.  "network unreachable.'  Or reach a website while "right on top of' router.  xubuntu 10.10.
<Gumby> jsnmtth, I figured as much
<jsnmtth> Thanks for your help!  It's been nice chatting.
<Gumby> jsnmtth, no problem
<OmiKoRn> hi, is there something like a security newsletter?
<kostodo> If i download a file from the internet and save it on my computer, will it maintain its original file permissions that the creator set?
<Soothsayer> any useful tools for dual monitor with Ubuntu 11 (with unity) ?
<ryankask> whenever Google Chrome loses focus, the window brightens. 1) does anyone else notice this? 2) How can I make it stop?
<Ileden> ryankask: 1) yup, noticed it, and I hate it too. 2) no idea.
<ryankask> Ileden: is this from a new update or has it been this way all along (I just switched to a huge monitor)
<Ileden> ryankask: I remeber it being there quite a long time.
<ryankask> Ileden: okay thanks
<Ileden> ryankask: it'd trying to make the window look "inactive" but fails miserably :)
<Soothsayer> asd
<dromar> Hi, I need some help with termcaps... any way to get the cursor position on the terminal ?
<Ileden> ryankask: hey, I have an idea on how to fix it... maybe using an alternative theme would have a different effect.
<ryankask> Ileden: unfortunately not having any effect
<Ileden> ryankask: now that i think of it, heh, I'm actually using an alternative theme :) so could be a recent change for the classic theme :D
<ryankask> Ileden: also happens in firefox... are you using natty?
<webb> Permission denied (publickey) when trying remote portforward ssh tunnel, any pointers?
<Ileden> ryankask: yes, but I'm using ubuntu classic. Firefox doesn't do it on my system.
<Kevin_Flynn> Network Manager says I'm connected to wireless internet.  But, I cannot ping.  "network unreachable.'  Or reach a website while "right on top of' router.  xubuntu 10.10.
<ryankask> Ileden: it also only happens when a window with a light background loses focus to a window with a dark background... maybe our eyes are playing tricks?
<ryankask> i.e. chrome to terminal or emacs w/ black background
<ryankask> Ileden: Chrome's brightness changes when Xchat loses focus to emacs or the terminal so i think it has to do with some auto contrast settings or seomthing
<Kevin_Flynn> HOW do I close network manager?
<Dynetrax> I love Ubuntu Linux
<Ileden> ryankask: yeah, must be. I don't see any such effect.
<Dynetrax> I Do Not Love Unity
<Ileden> ryankask: but chrome does brighten quite a bit when it loses focus, on all themes.
<Ileden> Dynetrax: But Ubuntu Linux Love Unity. So that's a nice triangle drama you have going on there... it'd be a beautiful polyamorous relationship otherwise. :(
<Kevin_Flynn> HOW do I close network manager?
<Dynetrax> Unity is a cool concept, it was just prematurely born imo
<Ileden> Dynetrax: I'm not sure it really loves unity yet, though. Maybe it old has a crush on it so far. :)
<Kevin_Flynn> Or turn it off so I could try wicd
<Ileden> (old = just. weird typo)
<Dynetrax> I have a thing for window maker still :P
<OY1R> Unity looked like a bad dream :/
<Soothsayer> anyone using any dock software with Unity ?
<hrezaei> hi people!
<hrezaei> I had an ubuntu11.04 64bit, and today I installed a chakra11.04 on another partition of my hard
<hrezaei> but now I can not boot to my ubuntu64
<hrezaei> any way to have both of them on bootloader?
<Dynetrax> chakra 11.04??
<Ileden> I'd be interested to try Unity, but it's completely bonkers with my display card issue...
<hrezaei> Dynetrax: my iso name is CL201104R0-x32
<Dynetrax> ohhh 2011.04
<Dynetrax> i just installed Ubuntu studio 11.04 on my other machine
<Dynetrax> I still need to figure out how to get a low latency kernel on it
<hrezaei> Dynetrax: I want to repair my grub or burg?
<hrezaei> Dynetrax: can you help me?
<Dynetrax> you probably have to add the ubuntu partition manually to your grub menu
<Dynetrax> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dynetrax> sorry im not too good with the more complicated tasks in linux
<hrezaei> Dynetrax: ok,thanks
<wdx> hi,all
<mycable> hi
<Schoentoon> Hello, I've an ubuntu system which is pretty much the cd image copied to the hard drive and I'm trying to edit something in /etc/sudoers, but everytime I reboot the computer ubuntu add some new lines to it which cause my changes to not work. Are there any init script which do this or something like that?
<wdx> it's so many people in here
<mycable> Schoentoon:you've got to edit it with visudo
<Schoentoon> mycable: I did, in fact the changes work. But like I said, it's pretty much a live cd and the only problem is that it adds extra lines after a reboot.
<Guest23540> nick <Hornet>
<Guest23540> nick Hornet
<ar__> Schoentoon: I've got no answer for that
<RxDx> whats better, VBOX or VMWARE?
<wdx> ?
<Dynetrax> vbox
<Ileden> Hi! I'm having some weird performance issues - the window draw operations seem to take way too much time, for example when switching workspace, even with three windows the redraw is clearly visible. Dialog boxes also take strangely long to appear.
<Ileden> The issue appears both on xfce and gnome, and changing between fglrx and radeon drivers doesn't cause any difference. Any help on this issue is appreciated. I'm using Radeon HD 3650 (agp) on Ubuntu 11.04, people on #radeon haven't been able to help. Could this be something other than a display driver issue?
<RxDx> i wanna windows and keep just ubuntu and debian.. wanna install windows7 on a virtual machine
<Schoentoon> ar__: Too bad, thanks though.
<Dynetrax> Ileden are you using compiz?
<Ileden> Dynetrax: happens both with compiz and without.
<Dynetrax> oh weird
<Dynetrax> i had that problem but i just turned off sync to vblank option
<ar__> I've got a problem with the configuration of my network devices. If I assign an ip to my network-device while the link is up, everything is ok. If I unplug the cable, or the link is broken, the configuration of the device gets lost
<Ileden> Dynetrax: yeah. I'm guessing it's a problem with radeon drivers, os I guess I'll have to switch cards.
<Ileden> Dynetrax: "turned off sync to vblank option" ?
<Dynetrax> yeah in the Compiz config settings manager
<Dynetrax> in the display settings
<Dynetrax> i turned off sync to vblank
<Dynetrax> and set the refresh rate to the spec on my monitor
<asrtaetar> Get paid for playing poker for real money for FREE $ 50 starting capital!
<asrtaetar> Can not play? Nothing is lost ON OUR SITE YOU WILL FIND MATERIALS FOR LEARNING POKER RULES AND STRATEGY
<asrtaetar> INSTRUCTIONS:
<asrtaetar> 1. You sign up with the link: http://www.pokerstrategy.com/uZC6OY/about/
<asrtaetar>  2. To receive a free $ 50 you need only pass a simple poker quiz
<FloodBot1> asrtaetar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pimperle> hi
 * Tekku Good Morning!
<IamTrying> Any idea why after installation it just failing to reboot first time? ex: http://i.imgur.com/VK1rr.png
<Ileden> Dynetrax: ok. well, won't work with me then.
<pimperle> on the weekend i'll give a presentation and we will probably not have a beamer, but a couple of notebooks. is there some live screencasting/presentation tool which can be used to stream my monitor to other machines in the audience?
<pimperle> like vnc, but maybe optimized for presentation purposes?
<Ileden> Dynetrax: the problem is also clearly visible on website scrolling. even my netbook performs better... :-/
<prashant_123456> hell all
<prashant_123456> hello all
<prashant_123456> can anyone tell me what problem i m facing with pppoe http://imagebin.org/154182
<real_ate> hi all. I've installed 2 apt files in source.list.d but none of the packages in the repos described by those files are installable. Is there any way I can "flush" apt or troubleshoot what is going wrong?
<pussy_like> hello all
<Soothsayer> I can't view .htaccess files in nautilus
<Soothsayer> I have this ntfs drive mounted which has some .htaccess files I want to copy but they don't appear
<Soothsayer> all other files appear fine
<dcorking> How to get a list of held broken packages? if that question makes sense  [I want to find out what caused "Trying to resolve "Can't mark 'ubuntu-desktop' for upgrade (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.) "]
<liminal> ive tried for a few days to get used to  unity.. but i hate it - how do i switch on classic mode (I auto login)
<br4dock3r> ola
<dcorking> Soothsayer, can you see other hidden files?
<DevilSOlution> try sudo apt-get update -f or upgrade i forget, thats does something for broken packages
<Soothsayer> dcorking, oh, Ctrl + H did the trick
<Soothsayer> I'm not sure why it's treated as a hidden file
<br4dock3r> hi
<DevilSOlution> hi
<dcorking> Soothsayer, the dot prefix makes it 'hidden'
<mathews> liminal: log out and select the ubuntu classic with no effect from the bottom panel before u log in again
<Kegster> hi guys
<liminal> how do set classic mode to be the default?
<Kegster> liminal: on the log in screen, when you click the user theres an option at the bottom
<liminal> okay.. thanks for all your help (shame about unity)
<Kegster> i think aslong as you set it to classic it sticks, atleast it has for me
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, thanks - I think -f would force it, but I am trying to run cdromupgrade, so I am not sure if forcing the upgrades would achieve what I want
<liminal> are there any themes or customisations to make unity.. better yet?
<mathews> liminal: once u select it then it will be the default untill u change it again
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, what do you want? to fix or delete?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, i had an issue with some python package i had to locate the file and delte and that sorted the problem for now
<DevilSOlution> guys i need help
<mesaber> hello
<DevilSOlution> binding or mounting temp + home folder to a new drive
<DevilSOlution> any idea's?
<Kegster> is it just a mount command?
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package (as I guess you know) - I want to upgrade all the packages on my box from maverick to natty, breaking or deleting as few as possible ...
<dcorking> ... so I just want to figure out what the held broken packages are - so I can figure out if I need to drill down deeper
<mathews> liminal: find it http://omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/#launcher
<mesaber> I have downloaded mysql and extracted the .tar file and it gave me 6 .rpm files. how do i install it please?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, no i didnt know that ive only had ununtu a week but when i upgraded to natty the only problem i had was wit that python file, you actually tried upgrading yet? i dont see the issue?
<DevilSOlution> when you apt-get upgrade it will tell youwhats broken i think?
<DevilSOlution> i had some command that told me hold up
<DevilSOlution> do you know you have broken packages?
<DevilSOlution> it may be a dkpg command
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, ok - the error message tells me I have broken packages - but I don't know which ones - I guess there is an aptitude or apt or dpkg command that will list them
<mesaber> I have downloaded mysql and extracted the .tar file and it gave me 6 .rpm files. how do i install it please?
<mathews> to fix brocken packages type "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in terminal.Or apt-get install -f
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, thanks for helpful suggestions - I will ask on a debian channel
<YankDownUnder> mesaber, Um...why didn't you just install MySQL thru the package manager mate?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, mathew just said it, its hte sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dcorking> mathews, thanks!  what does the first command do
<mathews> !fix brocken packages
<ubottu> mathews: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mesaber> YanKDownUnder, i wanna get my hands dirty with the code, you know :)
<DevilSOlution> can someone help me? maybe one-on-one?
<dcorking> mathews, all of them?
<mathews> dcorking: only one
<DevilSOlution> i need to know how to map/mount/bind my temp file + home folder to a new disk drive
<DevilSOlution> ive already given myself permission
<YankDownUnder> mesaber, Right oh... well, you might consider just downloading the TAR/GZIP version instead - otherwise, you'll have to convert the RPM's to DEB's...
<dcorking> mathews, thanks  - then I need to know the name of the package that is broken - but the error message from the upgrade script doesn't tell me - as far as I can see
<mesaber> YanKDownUnder, how do i convert them please?
<mathews> dcorking: I dont know more about it
<eoss> hello, when i dl tar files where should i put them, in my home folder? also, how do i get the commands to start them from shell?
<eoss> without having to navigate
<arand> !alien | mesaber
<ubottu> mesaber: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Kegster> dcorking: the error message tells you waht file though?
<mathews> !broken packages
<kostodo> when i download a file form the internet are its file permissions retained from the original file?
<SuperLag> I don't get rsync --delete. I thought it would delete files from $DESTINATION that were no longer present at $SOURCE
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, what part of mount didn't work?
<SuperLag> but that's not happening
<mesaber> ok, thanks YankDownUner,arand,ubottu
<arand> eoss: You do not "start" tar archives, you unarchive them.. Which can be done via the "tar" command, read "man tar"
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, i havent tried mounting yet i was wondering the command and syntax
<SuperLag> rsync -avz --delete sourcedir/* destdir/.
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, i dont like messing my system up ;)
<SuperLag> but if I delete from sourcedir, they're not getting deleted from the destination :/
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, have you put filesystem(s) on the new drive yet?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, i know one of my temp files are in a the root folder so i wanted to be sure
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, yes i have
<dcorking> ok - do you know the device names of the new empty filesystems yet ?
<DevilSOlution> i had to do a chown on the mount in /media, but im not sure how to mount files to the new drive
<DevilSOlution> like as in its device name?
<DevilSOlution> im confused, it has 1 folder on the new device
<DevilSOlution> and i have its name yes
<DevilSOlution> i know what folder i want to mount to it also
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, don't take this the wrong way  - I think you need to read a tutorial about mount ...
<DevilSOlution> okay np
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, as you seem to be doing this backwards.
<DevilSOlution> ty
<DevilSOlution> what do you mean?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, all ive done so far is given myself permission to the new drive
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, all im asking is for the syntax of the mount command
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, well you want to end up mounting a mount point (folder) to a filesystem - not the other way round
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, man mount :)
<DevilSOlution> lol okay, i hate man files but ill do it
<dcorking> if you have the new drive in /media then it is already mounted
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, then avoid the man page
<dcorking> anyone suggest a good tutorial on mount?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, alright what im saying is my drive is mounted yes but i want to mount certain files and folder to that device
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, i presumed the device mounted in media wouldnt work without it being mounted as its a secondary HD
<tonkafu> hi
<Kegster> hi
<tonkafu> i am having an issue with samba shares
<conighion_> hallo.. i am new.. i just installed ubuntu 11.04 but my soundcard isn't working. Do you know what i should do?
<ActionParsnip> tonkafu: can you give details please
<tonkafu> i set it up somehow
<DevilSOlution> conighion_, you checked sound isnt muted in the top right hand corner? stupid question i know ;)
<tonkafu> and can access the shares between my laptop and my pc
<tonkafu> but it is very slow
<ActionParsnip> conighion_: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<mathews> mount  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<paul_> can anyone help me figure out the command that makes my volume tray applet start?
<mathews> dcorking: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<MethedMan> is there a program like firemath but for latex in order to insert equations into libreoffice or ooffice?
<conighion_> DevilSOlution i did everything described in the troubleshooter, but nothing worked
<Luci4n0> tonkafu: got you laptop connected wireless?
<tonkafu> yes
<ActionParsnip> tonkafu: If you run:  gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf   you can play with the socket options = TCP_NODELAY line to make it nippier
<nikotinholic> can anyone help me to configure iodbc
<tonkafu> let me try
<ActionParsnip> conighion_: if you can run the script and upload to the alsa server, it will make a red url, what is the url?
<conighion_> ActionParsnip i run it in the terminal and got this http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5ae5dbeef72cc4accd3ae83ef998b57ce136aa9c
<mathews> conighion_: run the "additional drivers from the system"
<ActionParsnip> conighion_: is it a laptop?
<conighion_> no desktop
<mathews> conighion_: run the "additional drivers" and see any driver need to be installed for ur sound card
<shibuya109> Which log do I need to check to find out why my 10.04 server keeps crashing? I don't see anything suspicious in syslog
<conighion_> additional drivers from the system... only for vga
<ActionParsnip> conighion_: if you run: alsamixer     are all the levels cranked and unmuted? are the speakers turned on, powered and turned up?
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, the problem with your question is that linux can only mount one mount point to one filesystem at a time - so you need to read more about mount and be really clear about what directories you want to be physically where on your system  - the tutorial that mathews suggested should help - then come back to IRC for more specific advice
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, did you get my pm?
<conighion_> ActionParsnip_: I have logitec z5500... conected to my soundcard via optical.. Alsamixer has S.PDIF which is not muted but 00 and i cannot change it
<ActionParsnip> conighion_: ahh, not sure about optical mate. That's a whole extra headache
<fallingdutch> hello I have problems installing Ubuntu 11.04 using alternate i386 CD: it runs fine until setting up apt - then it asks me to change media. according to the integrated check there are no defects on the CD. any ideas?
<conighion_> thanks anyway
<JoeA1> hi I have a question regarding PAE, if I have 8GB memory and ubuntu 32bit is it possible to run 5 usermode processes each with 1GB memory?
<pussy_like> possibly
<DevilSOlution> sure
<prashant_123456> fallingdutch, check hdd for defects
<mathews> !alternate cd
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, type mount and post only the line that contains /media
<fallingdutch> the HDD is fine @prashant_123456
<prashant_123456> fallingdutch, check hdd for bad sectors
<tonkafu> ActionParsnip: its still bein painfully slow
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, /dev/sdb1 on /media/9f8a98af-b52f-4cc2-89d7-f3f13d5cbeba type ext2 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<DevilSOlution> that one?
<DevilSOlution> i have a usb too but we dont tht im sure
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, that must be the one then
<DevilSOlution> yup, thats my mounted HD
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, i want to mount my /home/keg directory too it and some temp files thts in var/cache/apt or sth, but i can google to find where my temps are
<tonkafu> Luci4n0:  yes i am using wireless to connect
<Luci4n0> tonkafu: have you tried it wired? and is your pc connected to the same router?
<dcorking> do you mean you want to __move__ your whole /home/keg directory there, or just have it as a subdirectory of keg/ ?
<ActionParsnip> tonkafu: try a few options, there are lots of switches there. You need to restart the smbd service after the change to apply settings
<tonkafu> yes it is connected to the same router and i haven't tried it wired
<tonkafu> i did restart the service
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, i want to do something that makes all my files go to my new drive that are stored in /home/username
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, my sda has run out of space
<josmala> I have some questions about this new ubuntu UI: Is there a way to configure that in new UI I could keep the menu with the window when the application is not in fullscreen mode?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, all files like downlaods and my temp files that get downloaded and used alot need to be stored on my new device
<Luci4n0> tonkafu: both wired to the same router might make a lot of difference, depending on your current wireless speed.
<SoulRaven> hi, please help me with a problem
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, are you using irc from the machine in question?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, yes
<SoulRaven> i can't set the permision on a usb modem
<SoulRaven> after restart that permisson is restarted to default
<SoulRaven> i use chmod a+rw /dev/ttyUSB1
<tonkafu> Luci4n0:  i used the same setup till a couple of says ago in kubuntu 10.01 lts it worked fine till then
<SoulRaven> but after restart that permision is missing
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, when you copy your files over, you will lose your latest irc logs and settings - and any other work you have open
<DevilSOlution> chown username device
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, that shouldnt be an issue
<DevilSOlution> SoulRaven, i think you have to change the owner not modify
<DevilSOlution> SoulRaven, try chown command
<Luci4n0> tonkafu: that is weird.
<mithran> if i use tsclient to take remote desktop of another ubuntu machine, how do i come out of full screen mode?
<tonkafu> Luci4n0: it is taking quite a while longer to load files and folders now. it takes upto a minute to open a movie file for instance
<dcorking> SoulRaven, I think the device node is created automatically, so chown and chmod won't fix it permanently - unfortunately I don't know / can't remember what will
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, i have irssi and xchat and have saved only 1 log that matters, but i need to clear up some space
<Luci4n0> tonkafu: exact same setup, you just upgraded your kubuntu?!
<tonkafu> Luci4n0: there used to be a small lag for the large files before but never this much
<SoulRaven> dcorking: and what is the solution? any ideea?
<tonkafu> Luci4n0:   no fresh install on a different hdd
<ActionParsnip> mithran: Ctrl+Alt+Enter possibly?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, i have ubuntu on wubi and have 50gb free on the HD but gpart wont allow me to increase the size of ubuntu's part so i have had to install a new drive
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, make sure you have a backup of all important stuff - it is _very_ easy to blow stuff away when copying and moving files or making filesystems
<bkalinga> how to open .qch/.chm files in Ubuntu
<mithran> ActionParsnip, thats not working :(
<tonkafu> Luci4n0:  only i forgot to save my smb.conf and had to set it up again
<bazhang> bkalinga, chmsee
<ActionParsnip> mithran: http://alinconstantin.blogspot.com/2008/06/how-to-exit-full-screen-mode-for.html
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, okay the only thing that matters to me is on the new drive, about 3gb of wallpapers, but i have no space to backup anyway so ill risk it, i just cant risk breaking ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mithran: if you use desktop effects then you may need extra steps outlined there
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, you can usually increase size of partitions as long as they are not in use - for example when using a Live CD - did you try that? (again - do a backup first)
<ActionParsnip> mithran: I don't use this by the way, all I am doing is websearching...
<SoulRaven> i have changed the chown to another user, but after restart the owner is restarted to default
<ActionParsnip> mithran: seems to be a known bug too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rdesktop/+bug/153995
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 153995 in rdesktop (Ubuntu) "Cannot exit gnome-rdp fullscreen when visual effects are enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dcorking> you will defintely lose everything on the new drive - at least with the simpler and most efficient solutions
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, i dont have a live disk handy, i installed using wubi off a usb drive on xp, now xp has died totally but ubuntu still has a 9gb file it uses from xp so i cant delte and i cant modify the partition because its ntfs and ubuntu is in their
<ActionParsnip> mithran: have you not seen this stuff?
<vietred> well, I've just install nvidia-current to make dual screen works, but I can't reconfig X using nvidia-xconfig since there are only nvidia-detector and nvidia-settings, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> mithran: or is my browser just better :D
<josmala> The other question is that: Is there a reasonable way of having two different sets of apps open in the new UI? (Tho users sharing a pc, want to keep apps running on background when otherone is using it)
<ActionParsnip> vietred: how did you install the driver?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, i just wanna try mount these files to my new drive, that keeps me happy for now
<SoulRaven> i have changed the chown to another user, but after restart the owner is restarted to default
<Luci4n0> tonkafu: check this out => http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3116588.0
<ActionParsnip> SoulRaven: then add the chown in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0 line
<DevilSOlution> SoulRaven, im sorry i dont know then
<vietred> ActionParsnip: I used the command: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, do you have a backup of your xp files? that is in danger too - I can't guarantee that following irc ideas or tutorials will keep it safe
<ActionParsnip> vietred: cool, then it should have install nvidia-settings
<mithran> ActionParsnip, hmm, was doing a lot of google searches to get the vncserver working, got a little lazy, + i just had lunch so...:)
<mithran> ActionParsnip, thanks checking the links out
<ActionParsnip> mithran: no problem, what activites do you do on the remote system?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, woste case scenario i have an xp disk and key and i can start fro mthe beggining, the xp files are already dead but the partition needs to stay, i thought were only moving my /home/keg folder and var/cache/apt folfer
<Momoka> i haven't sound in my ubuntu, how do?
<vietred> ActionParsnip: yes, when I use nvidia-settings, it tell me to use the driver by using nvidia-xconfig as root
<Luci4n0> tonkafu: not really a solution, but there just seems to be a samba issue in kubuntu 11.04
<mithran> running IO, trying to reproduce a data coruption issue
<ActionParsnip> vietred: then run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<enav> some knows how to install ANT on Eclipse Helios here????
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, i feel like getting rid of xp anyway but for now this seemed easier than starting from scratch
<Luci4n0> tonkafu: maybe have a look around on the kubuntu forums, to check if anyone found a solution.
<vietred> ActionParsnip: I can't :( there is nothing like that
<vietred> ActionParsnip: sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<tonkafu> Luci4n0:  i am on ubuntu 11.04
<tonkafu> i used to be on kubuntu
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, i guess moving the folder to my new drive is better than mounting then?#
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, ok - I think a symlink might suit you better - as otherwise I would suggest repartitioning your new drive with two filesystems - one for /home/keg and the other for /var
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, either way you need to copy everything from your home folder to wherever you want the new home to be
<ActionParsnip> vietred: sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig    maybe
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, whats symlink? i literally just want my new drive to be the home of these 2 directories, i can re-partition my new drive again if i need but the temp file will be fairly small anyway
<Luci4n0> tonkafu: ok
<Luci4n0> tonkafu: give me a sec
<dan__> helo, is there a way to recover a deleted file from an ext4 filesystem? if yes please provide some details on how to do that...
<ActionParsnip> dan__: use your backups
<vietred> ActionParsnip: I tried that, but failed, there is no package named nvidia-xconfig
<annihilate> hi
<dan__> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tip but I mean recovering files deleted from a filesystem and not restoring them
<ActionParsnip> vietred: I just ran: dpkg -S nvidia-xconfig and got: nvidia-173: /usr/lib/nvidia-173/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<Luci4n0> tonkafu: reading same slow samba posts on ubuntu forums .. let me check further.
<ActionParsnip> dan__: then you can use scalpel or foremost, you should really look into backups
<dcorking> dan__ first - stop using the filesystem immediately - then make an image of it - with dd or similar - then use a forensics program like autopsy
<Soothsayer> I've installed apache and I'm storing my web files in a directory under /home/myuser/projects/www/
<Soothsayer> what should I be doing on the permissions part?
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, a symlink is a kind of shortcut that the machine can follow
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, so im copying my home/username directory to my new drive right?
<dan__> dcorking: mm.. looks like a lot of work :( i just want to restore a single file from my /root filesystem on laptop.. in past i used recovery programs under windows and they were recovered quickly.. is there a similar tool under linux?
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, sure - before you can use it - you need a copy
<DevilSOlution> okie dokie
<dcorking> dan__ - don't know - I always do it the hard way!
<mistral_> which is the best site to get some vmware images for ubuntu?
<mistral_> I am looking for 64-bit versions of the vmware image for ubuntu
<dan__> eh.. i thought a file system like ext4 is powerfull enough to restore a single file in case of accedental removal.. i know we should be carefull.. but such tools must exist on opensource filesystems.. :(
<theadmin> dan__: google "testdisk".
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, if you will be using symlinks then make a subdirectory in your new drive to contain all your copies
<Luci4n0> tonkafu: here is a complete install and setup of samba on the ubuntu forums, check the settings in the howto with yours. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 Maybe its just a setting.
<_killo_> hola
<stimpie> mistral_: thoughtpolice.co.uk has a few but they  are slow updating lately
<dan__> theadmin: great :D u think i can retore my file with it?
<vietred> ActionParsnip: thank you, I found it :D
<ActionParsnip> dan__: you will need to boot to liveCD so the file system isn't mounted
<mistral_> I got some from thoughtpolice.co.uk...but there was no sound on the 64-bit one I downloaded.
<ActionParsnip> dan__: you don't have to be careful, you just need a good backup
<theadmin> dan__: Could be. Well, not with Testdisk itself, but with a part of it called "photorec".
<mathews> mistral_: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<mistral_> @stimpie: I got some from thoughtpolice.co.uk...but there was no sound on the 64-bit one I downloaded.
<dan__> theadmin: will try it in moment :D
<mistral_> mathews: thanks...let me try
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, it keeps saying ommiting directory when i try cp home or cp /home or cp home/keg etc
<tonkafu> Luci4n0: ok ty ill try it
<MethedMan> is there a way to turn on/off the grub menu
<dan__> ActionParsnip: Things happen.. you can not take daily backup from your own laptop.. i lost a file and was wondering how to restore it.. I am not talking about a critical server that has deleted files.. in that case I would be having backups for sure :)
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: To copy folders, use "cp -r source source source ... target"
<Luci4n0> tonkafu: ok .. good luck
<ActionParsnip> dan__: why not? I do
<DevilSOlution> theadmin, ty, now its just flashing with a marker
<dan__> ActionParsnip: good for you :)
<ActionParsnip> dan__: laptops should especially be backed up as they are easier to damage due to dropping and such more than a stationary tower
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, you need the '-r' flag to recursively copy a directory with cp , and the '-p' flag to preserve permissions
<mnemoc> hi, how can I list (from command line) the packages offered by a given ppa?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, its crashed i think?
<ActionParsnip> dan__: if yur data is important, it should be backed up, its really that simple. Drive motors can and do fail, then no amount of software can get the data back. Where is your data then?
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, why do you think that?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, its just flashing with a marker
<bartavelle> hello, every morning, starting around 7am, my servers want to go directly to an IP from the archive.ubuntu.com pool (http). The problem is that i did setup apt proxy, and it works well (unattended-upgrades do work). Is there something I'm missing ?
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: Just wait till it gives you the prompt back
<DevilSOlution> okay
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, probably still working - can you paste your cp command here?
<ActionParsnip> dan__: if the data you want to recover has been overwritten with new data since the removal then it is gone
<DevilSOlution> cp -r home/keg  media/9f8a98af-b52f-4cc2-89d7-f3f13d5cbeba
<dan__> ActionParsnip: I know that..
<dan__> ActionParsnip: the file is less than 1MB..
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: That doesn't look right
<ActionParsnip> mnemoc: not sure via cli, you could head over to the ppa web page and view the packages there
<DevilSOlution> how do i quit the command?
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: Try like: cp -r /home/keg /media/that-huge-number-thingy
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: To stop the execution, hit Ctrl+C
<dan__> ActionParsnip: my /root is around 200GB free space.. so there is a good chance it is there somewhere :)
<mnemoc> ActionParsnip: :(
<sunit> when I am checking firewall status in ubuntu server by  sudo iptables -L -nv the output is in url http://dpaste.de/ajGL/. is the output correct ?
<DevilSOlution> tyvm
<ActionParsnip> mnemoc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37531/how-do-i-remove-all-packages-from-a-certain-repository    could use that but hack it around
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, theadmin, i tried this "keg@ubuntu:/$ cp -r -p /home/keg  /media/9f8a98af-b52f-4cc2-89d7-f3f13d5cbeba
<DevilSOlution> "
<ActionParsnip> dan__: sounds likely :)
<ActionParsnip> dan__: boot to livecd and use foremost
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: Looks right.
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, now wait a few minutes  - when you get the prompt back  - it has silently succeeded :)
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: To make sure it's doing stuff right: cp -rpv /home/keg  /media/9f8a98af-b52f-4cc2-89d7-f3f13d5cbeba
<DevilSOlution> okie dokie its the flashing marker again
<mnemoc> ActionParsnip: thanks for the pointer :) looks good
<DevilSOlution> ohhh damn okay
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Symlink
<ActionParsnip> mnemoc: look at the code as the thread is about removing
<DevilSOlution> theadmin, dcorking, okay the original command has worked but with the -p parameter it has flagged lots of permission issues
<DevilSOlution> its like this
<DevilSOlution> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/9f8a98af-b52f-4cc2-89d7-f3f13d5cbeba/keg/Downloads/jre1.6.0_24/README': Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> mnemoc: works well :)
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, could you paste a typical output to paste.lisp.org and post the link here?
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: Try it with sudo.
<DevilSOlution> ahh okay
<theadmin> dcorking: lol lisp
<dcorking> sudo sounds a bit heavy - DevilSOlution are you logged in as keg or as another user?
<DevilSOlution> as keg
<DevilSOlution> its the only user on the system
<DevilSOlution> all other files copied
<DevilSOlution> but the jre1 directory has permission issues i guess?
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: Odd, I suppose so.
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, then there is something wrong if you have permissions issues - keg should be able to read everything in keg's own home
<DevilSOlution> hmmm
<mnemoc> ActionParsnip: :) thanks!
<Israfel> DevilSOlution, is there a file already there by that name that's owned? What is the file system of that mounted drive?
<DevilSOlution> ill see what happens with sudo
<DevilSOlution> ext2 i think
<gsb> hello all
<DevilSOlution> i think i may have already copied it, ill check the symlink, i think it has copied it now
<theadmin> Hello, gsb
<Israfel> DevilSOlution, I wouldn't be worrying about a README file anyways. if really needed you can make a new file and copy and paste the text.
<DevilSOlution> okie dokie ill get the symlink now
<DevilSOlution> only one issue with the sudo version of the command
<DevilSOlution> cp: cannot stat `/home/keg/.gvfs': Permission denied
<DevilSOlution> other than that its fine
<prashant_123456> how to rename linux partitions
<beacher> Hi,all.How to backup my desktop?My OS is ubtuntu,desktop environment is gnome.
<theadmin> prashant_123456: e2label
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: You can't copy that, indeed
<prashant_123456> theadmin, this is the command ??
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Check it's manual, but generally yes.
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, I think it is just 'sudo ln -s /media/that-long-number/keg /home' - but first you need to 'cd /home' then 'sudo rm -R keg' and rm -R is always a scary command to use
<prashant_123456> theadmin,  thanks
<beacher> Hi,all.How to backup my desktop?My OS is ubtuntu10.10\,desktop environment is gnome.
<theadmin> dcorking: I think it's -r, not -R
<theadmin> beacher: Could you explain what's happening a bit better?
<tonkafu> Luci4n0: does it make a difference if i allow guest access and access the shares without using a password?
<DevilSOlution> is it an important file to copy?
<dcorking> theadmin, how will DevilSOlution recreate his .gvfs - will it happen automatically when he logs in again?
<Luci4n0> tonkafu: its not good practice security wise, but it should not have effect on your speed.
<theadmin> dcorking: Yeah.
<theadmin> dcorking: It's some weird GNOME thing. Just don't worry
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, .gvfs is an empty directory on my system - if it is the same on yours then it is probably not important at all - and if you find you do need it, make it with mkdir
<theadmin> dcorking: It's not empty, it's just that only GNOME can read/write to it
<sunit> when I am scanning with nmap I am getting Port Closed  which can be seen in url http://dpaste.de/IcWp/.please help me
<ActionParsnip> dcorking: .gvfs is where filesystems get mounted to
<DevilSOlution> okie dokie, ill leave it for now, now this symlink command?
<DevilSOlution> its ln oldfile newfile?
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, you can't do the symlink until your home directory has gone away - I don't know if you can do that while logged in as keg - might be safer to create a new admin user and log in as new user
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: ln -s TARGET LINKNAME
<DevilSOlution> so ln /home/keg /media/longnumber/keg
<DevilSOlution> oh link name
<DevilSOlution> okay ill make a new admin user
<theadmin> dcorking: But I think he doesn't want a symlink, he'd probably want to carry his $HOME around.
<DevilSOlution> theadmin, i want my $home on my new /media/longnumber device
<root> salut
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: Is that /media/longnumber a portable device?
<DevilSOlution> theadmin, ive run out of space on my main HD
<DevilSOlution> theadmin, no a slave HD
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: Oh... I see what you want then
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: use bleachbit to free space
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: you can also remove unused kernels to free space too
<Israfel> DevilSOlution, I'm not sure you can move your home while you're logged in as that account.
<theadmin> Okay, the whole point is this: create a random folder on that device, move what you had in /home/keg there, then run sudo ln -s /media/longnumber/lolfolder /home/keg
<sunit> hello,any body can answer refering url http://dpaste.de/IcWp/
<theadmin> !repeat | sunit
<ubottu> sunit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DevilSOlution> well the real problem is that i installed ubuntu using wine whiel in xp and i only gave myself like 15gb partition that gpart cant seem to change, so ive had to put a slave in to increase my space, i want all files that have variable sizes, like temp and home in the new slave HD
<DevilSOlution> using wine? i meen wubi
<jamiewan_> o
<jamiewan_> p
<jamiewan_> q
<DevilSOlution> mean*
<jamiewan_> sorry bad touchpad
<DevilSOlution> ill make a new admin user
<DevilSOlution> cant i log in as in root? or that a bit dangerous?
 * theadmin blinks at the words "admin user"... This isn't Windows, DevilSOlution 
<fallingdutch> I have a problem installing 11.04 using Alternate i386 CD: after installing the apt it asks me to change the media. CD and HD are ok. any ideas?
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: You can log in as root if you know the root's password
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: can you give the output of:  uname -a; echo; dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: use a pastebin, I can give a command to remove the unused kernels
<jp__> hey guys. anyone no if ubuntu will send a 11.04 live cd to Afghanistan?
<DJones> jp__: Shipit no longer send cd's out
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, sure you _could_ log in as root - but ubuntu doesn't have a root password, so you can't until you create one
<theadmin> jp__: Shipit has closed
<DJones> !shipit | jp__
<ubottu> jp__: Canonical is no longer sending free Ubuntu CDs to individuals through its ShipIt program.  For more information please see http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 !LoCo teams can request CDs through this link https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<sunit> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jp__> thanks
<DevilSOlution> ActionParsnip, i dont really wanna be deleting anything atm
<DevilSOlution> how can i increase my partition? this is the main problem, i have 50gb free but gpart wont allow me to increase becasue its a windows part
<mnemoc> jp__: you could try on-disk.com too
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, ActionParsnip is right - those old kernels won't be much use
<coco> hey everyone, anyone ever tried another alternative to flash..any recommandations?
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: each kernel takes up ~120Mb so if you have a lot of kernels you can free up a tonne of space. You cal also run:  sudo apt-get clean   to clean up the deb cache which can get huge
<theadmin> coco: There are none
<redGoat> coco: "youtube-dl"
<theadmin> I still don't see why do so many distros actually keep old kernels
<ActionParsnip> coco: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/flash-alternative-lightspark-0-4-5-released/
<redGoat> coco: No flash -- Use it for downloading YouTube clips. :)
<DevilSOlution> ive used the apt-get clean, i have lots of free space but i cant seem to access it :(
<Soothsayer> How do I give apache read/write permission to a directory in my home?
<sunit> ubuttu: can you answer my question ?
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, when logged in as another user (or as keg if you dare) 'sudo mv /home/keg /home/oldkeg' to get your original stuff out of the way without deleting it
<coco> it's not really just for youtube...its for everything
<theadmin> sunit: Ubottu is nothing but a program, so it can't
<jamiewan_> sunit, ! ask
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, ty
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, then you can use the ln command how we described to make the symlink
<jp__> iv been trying to download a live cd but internet is really slow.
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: i see, strange, have you checked the partitions health using fsck
<DevilSOlution> ActionParsnip, it wont let me because it says its in use
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: yes, use a livecd / liveusb. You shouldn't fsck a mounted partition
<DevilSOlution> ive only used it on gui tho, not in the terminal illtest it
<dcorking> ActionParsnip, DevilSOlution doesn't have a Live CD - or any storage to burn one - so he can't resize partitions on his root drive
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: An alternative is this: sudo touch /forcefsck ; sudo reboot
<sunit> theadmin: ok. what shall I do ?
<DevilSOlution> theadmin, what will it do?
<theadmin> DevilSOlution: Perform a filesystem check on reboot, which is probably what you want
<DevilSOlution> this is my last line of fsck
<DevilSOlution> hmm
<ActionParsnip> dcorking: I see
<DevilSOlution> "/host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk: clean, 277479/559728 files, 1768656/2238464 blocks
<DevilSOlution> "
<theadmin> sunit: No idea, really, just wait till someone answers
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, although there are programs that can shrink your NTFS partition provided it isn't mounted, you will have to use the space to make a new partition as you can't grow your linux partition while it is mounted
<jamiewan_> sunit, what is your question again
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, and theres no way of unmounting while im on it?
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, just had a thought - if you want a live CD - why not download the iso to the free space on your Windows partition, and burn it from there
<g3oM1> hi guys how can i install on ubuntu 10.04 LTS the haskkell?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, i cant get into xp, its died
<theadmin> g3oM1: wut
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, not even in safe mode, if i can set my downlaods to the new slave HD i can DL it?
<DevilSOlution> i have the wubi installer on my pen drive
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, you can't get into XP - but your Ubuntu can see it
<Guest45734> iptabels ubuntu plz solution
<DevilSOlution> its how i installed ubuntu originally
<g3oM1> the haskell-platform on how can i install it on ubuntu 11.04 LTS?
<sunit> jamiewan: when I am trying to ssh connect a ubuntu server from differnet IP , the connection timed out. when I am giving nmap the output is given in http://dpaste.de/IcWp/
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, so you want to switch the downlaod files to the windows files or to the new HD?
<dcorking> DevilSOlution, anywhere you want actually - new HD sounds easier - do you have 700MB there ?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, yeh
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: copy the folder to the new position, then run:  ln -s /path/to/new/Downloads ~/Downloads
<Guest45734> a
<Ileden> mozilla prism seems to be removed in 11.04. What could be used instead for the same purpose (having a separate instance of a browser, with no general browser controls, dedicated for a single webapp)?
<sunit> jamiewan: have you seen ? any suggestion ?
<DevilSOlution> dcorking, the original ln to the new home folder, whats the second argument? new file path & ?
<jamiewan_> sunit, so port 22 is closed,
<pitpaf> I Cant get my xmodmap to load at startup whats the proper way to do it?
<ActionParsnip> pitpaf: add a startup item and it should be ok. Does this not make it work?
<schnuffle> pitpaf: you mean at boot time? You could use /etc/rc.local
<dcorking> Ileden, I'm glad you mentioned that - I am in the middle of an upgrade and prism may be a showstopper for me
<jamiewan_> sunit, do you have ssh server installed?
<Ileden> dcorking: showstopper - really?
<DevilSOlution> you guys are too fast for me, the ln command anyone?
<sunit> jamiewan: yes
<DevilSOlution> my home folder that i coppied to my new device how to link it?
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: where did you copy it to and what is the folder name (case sensitive)
<sunit> jamiewan_: ssh server is installed
<jamiewan_> sunit,  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<schnuffle> DevilSOlution: ln -s target link
<DevilSOlution> what does link mean?
<DevilSOlution> it is
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan_: sudo service sshd restart
<jamiewan_> ah
<schnuffle> DevilSOlution: link is the already existing folder
<Ileden> dcorking: Some googling seems to suggest prism is a dying project. There's something called "mozilla chromeless" that'll replace it. However, it's a bit problematic in this meantime, it's quite useful for me.
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: if you give the name we can give the command and it will make sense
<DevilSOlution> "/media/9f8a98af-b52f-4cc2-89d7-f3f13d5cbeba/keg
<g3oM1> there isnt available the haskell-platform on ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<pitpaf> ActionParsnip, I wanted to have it work before X as in case I ever needed tty Ill try /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: and keg is your username?
<jamiewan_> sunit, see ActionParsnip line above
<DevilSOlution> yes
<DevilSOlution> the existing folder was /home/keg
<ActionParsnip> pitpaf: cool, add it above the exit 0 line
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: sudo ln -s /media/9f8a98af-b52f-4cc2-89d7-f3f13d5cbeba/keg
<mathezula> is the source for the 'mi edition' addons available for download somewhere?  I'd like to try compiling that suite on fedora.
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: sudo ln -s /media/9f8a98af-b52f-4cc2-89d7-f3f13d5cbeba/keg /home/keg
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: second one, stupid putty added a CR
<DevilSOlution> that it? then i delete the old folders right?
<mathezula> i can only find precompiled isos for ubuntu
<sunit> jamiewan_: I can ssh connect locally. But when I am trying from differnt IP the connection timed out
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: you will need to do it in root recovery mode as the files are in use
<DevilSOlution> ln: `/media/9f8a98af-b52f-4cc2-89d7-f3f13d5cbeba/keg': hard link not allowed for directory
<ActionParsnip> sunit: is it on the same network?
<schnuffle> sunit: check your iptables: sudo iptables -L
<ActionParsnip> sunit: the system you are connecting from
<DevilSOlution> oh okay so i gota log out and back in as root?
<jamiewan_> sunit, i'm not to sure direct it to ActionParsnip see what he says
<WienerWuerstel> Hi Guys
<DevilSOlution> and it wouldnt let me make a new user btw, unless i can do it in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> DevilSOlution: you can't logon as root, reboot and hold shift, select recovery mode then select root
<sunit> ActionParnsnip: no in different network
<ActionParsnip> sunit: are you behind a router?
<dsq> no input
<DevilSOlution> okie dokie
<DevilSOlution> brb?
<ActionParsnip> sunit: then you need to port forward port 22 to the system running the ssh service
<dsq> 有人吗
<mathezula> is there a place to get non-distro-specific sources for this: http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2009/02/04/hp-releases-netbook-interface-for-ubuntu/
<schnuffle> !cn | dsq
<ubottu> dsq: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<dsq> 有中国人吗
<dirtycookie> hi
<dirtycookie> i have an asus eee pc and want to install ubuntu
<dirtycookie> and i have the alternate version in my usbstick and iam now in the ubuntu menu
<fallingdutch> I am still trying to install 11.04 using alternate CD, digging deeper into the problem. the last message in syslog is "the following NEW packages will be installed: mdadm" then it asks me for the media change of the CD. CD and HD are ok. any ideas?
<dirtycookie> and when i choose install ubuntu on a hard disk
<dirtycookie> i dont advance,
<dirtycookie> i stay at the menu
<dsq> are there chinese?
<WienerWuerstel> I have a "little" problem with my AMD/ATI Graphics Chip on my Laptop in Ubuntu 11.04. It's hard to describe but essentially it's that when I start a Video in SMPlayer and try to use the Menu it gets "stuck" behind the Video. I have the almost exact Problem with Google Earth too. When I click on a Picture on Google Earth it just "blanks out". Hope you Guys can help me and thx in advance
<schnuffle> dsq:
<schnuffle> dsq: /join #ubuntu-cn
<dsq> how to join #ubuntu -cn
<schnuffle> dsq: just write /join #ubuntu-cn
<giacomo> buon giorno
<schnuffle> !it | giacomo
<ubottu> giacomo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<abrakazam> hello. i have a pretty weird problem: Im running a server and use tail in combination with grepping some lines for monitoring. The problem is... the last 10? lines get cut of for some reason
<sc00ut> have you tried tail -f
<schnuffle> abrakazam: show the coamnd line youj're using
<abrakazam> wait, i will past it somewhere
<abrakazam> sc00ut: yes i use it with tail -f
<mathezula> does anyone know where I can talk to someone about the mi edition of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> fallingdutch: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<sunit> schnuffle: please see the url http://dpaste.de/ajGL/
<ActionParsnip> dirtycookie: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<abrakazam> http://pastebin.com/dSFE3dv1
<dirtycookie> ActionParsnip:no
<mathezula> email address, forum, telephone, it doesn't need to be on IRC
<dirtycookie> y?
<abrakazam> now the weird thing about it is... if i use tail without the -f option, everything is alright
<ActionParsnip> dirtycookie: then how do you know the ISO was complete or consistent?
<abrakazam> but if i append the -f option lines at the end get cut off
<dirtycookie> ok
<schnuffle> sunit: To recapitulate: you can connect locally with ssh -l user localhost, but you can't connect from the local network? Your iptables is fine
<dirtycookie> ill check that
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | dirtycookie
<ubottu> dirtycookie: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dirtycookie> thx
 * Tekku Lunch Time!
<abrakazam> also very funny: if I dont grep any lines (the ip lines for instance) everything works
<schnuffle> abrakazam: maybe the grep statement cut the last lines due to the pattern?
<sc00ut> i think so to that grep cuts the lines
<abrakazam> schnuffle: no, its not the pattern. if I dont use the -f option for tail its ok
<schnuffle> abrakazam: then I've no explanation
<abrakazam> me neither :D
<sunit> schnuffle: I can ssh connect in our LAN. but when we are trying with different global IP (WAN) we are unable to establish ssh connection
<schnuffle> sunit: Then if your DSL router uses NAT you need a port forwarding rule as Action already stated
<ActionParsnip> sunit: if you use a router you need to setup port forwarding or the router will drop the link
<brubelsa1s> which, do you think, is the most promising alternative to ubuntu? Debian? Mint?
<sunit> ActionParsnip: any suggestion ?
<mathezula> brubelsa1s, fedora 14 or slackware.
<abrakazam> brubelsa1s: depends what you want to do with it
<schnuffle> brubelsa1s: I can recommend Suse, Fedora, Mint
<ActionParsnip> sunit: yes, setup port forwarding
<fallingdutch> yes I did ActionParsnip
<brubelsa1s> mathezula: fedora has rpm, wouldn't this be, a regress?
<ActionParsnip> sunit: access your routers config page and set it up
<mathezula> brubelsa1s, not at all.
<redrabbit> Hello i need help with ad-hoc connection on Natty - i have ubuntu community how to but for older version
<ActionParsnip> fallingdutch: ok and did you check the CD consistency when the CD started to boot?
<sunit> ActionParsnip: we are using router with port forwarding
<schnuffle> brubelsa1s: no, for KDE I recommend Suse, Fedora doesn't has multimedia in the default repositories
<brubelsa1s> abrakazam: Easy to use, to maintain, system, with high flexibility.. (as ubuntu, but better, in terms of hardware support, error regression, etc..)
<mathezula> brubelsa1s, the error in your thinking is that newer is better.  they're just different types of a package managers.  I'd stick to yum with fedora, though, it should have everything you need.
<ActionParsnip> sunit: then it's not setup right, review settings. You may need to reboot the router
<fallingdutch> yes @ActionParsnip
<abrakazam> brubelsa1s: hardware support mostly depends on the kernel and not on the distribution
<sunit> ActionParsnip: ok
<mathezula> brubelsa1s, it doesn't have mm in the default repos but the repos with those in them are very, very easy to add.  don't let the fud confuse you.
<ActionParsnip> fallingdutch: so it is asking for the CD during boot?
<fallingdutch> no, at 77% it stops
<brubelsa1s> ok, why I am asking is: I am very unconfident with the current 11.04. (have been using since 6.04) but there are many issues (many of them already at launchpad) which I consider as bad or bug..
<fallingdutch> ActionParsnip: the last message in the log during install is that it is trying to install mdadm
<brubelsa1s> but I looked at Debian, and well: they got better, but still no comparison to ubuntu
<mathezula> does anyone know where I can talk to someone about the mi edition of ubuntu?  i'm actually trying to find out how feasible it would be to get some of those added packages installed on a fedora machine.
<KM0201> brubelsa1s: what are your problems w/ 11.04?
<fallingdutch> ActionParsnip: and the cd is mountable, been able to do it by hand 'mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom' works without problems
<mathezula> i cant find the source for most of the mi edition stuff
<fallingdutch> ActionParsnip: the diskname is correct
<brubelsa1s> KM0201: having WiFi not working, reboot during install, Unity (I know there is old gnome, but not for 11.10 I guess)..
<ActionParsnip> fallingdutch: strange, are there any bugs reported for it?
<brubelsa1s> KM0201: meaning the installation was not finished (and this was an old system)
<mathezula> fallingdutch, have you ran dmesg?
<xiaoy> Is it possible to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04?
<fallingdutch> mathezula: no
<KM0201> brubelsa1s: well, unity... i tend to agree (there's other options you know... lxde, kde, xfce), as for your wireless not working, if its not working w/ Ubuntu, the chances of it working w/ Debian are slim... what wireless device?
<brubelsa1s> KM0201: And as I said, there is a launchpad discussion ongoing which I am attached to
<mathezula> fallingdutch, after the strange behavior, run dmesg, and see what it says.
<KM0201> brubelsa1s: have you tried the alt. install cd?.. if the live cd is giving you issues, thats what its for
<brubelsa1s> KM0201: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/732677
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 732677 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu2 not work on BCM4311" [High,Confirmed]
<brubelsa1s> KM0201: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/732677
<KM0201> hmm
<brubelsa1s> KM0201: http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/732677
<brubelsa1s> sorry
<Dazzled> is there a way to configure the indicator applet?
<brubelsa1s> my return key is a bit broken :)
<fallingdutch> mathezula: sense error on sr0
<KM0201> brubelsa1s: i see it...lol.. that looks like its a kernel problem... so unless you regress to an older kernel, thats not gonna be resolved, probably no matter what distro you use
<mathezula> fallingdutch, looks like hardware failure.
<Dazzled> There's some stuff I never use, and I'd like to add some things as well
<brubelsa1s> KM0201: that is why I discarded my 11.04 and set up a "new" 10.10 where it has worked before
<Dazzled> eg, I'd like to add XChat, and remove the MicroBlog things
<KM0201> brubelsa1s: ok.. well, from the sounds of it, that makes sense.. i imagine that broadcom can be made to work w/ 11.04 w/ some work.
<fallingdutch> mathezula: Sense Key: Medium Error [current]
<brubelsa1s> KM0201: But also the headphones aren't working when you plug them in
<brubelsa1s> brubelsa1s: the 11.04 left my device unuseable
<KM0201> brubelsa1s: i dunno.. sounds like you should stick w/ 10.10.. but 11.04(unity issues notwithstanding) has been fine for m.e
<brubelsa1s> and as I said before I am using ubuntu since 06.04 and linux for almost 10 years, tried a lot of distris but now I think ubuntu has done it...
<lmt_lucas> hi folks
<brubelsa1s> KM0201: of course as long as you can use your hardware, it would be fine for me too.
<Dazzled> brubelsa1s, does the hardware get recognized (in case of the headset?)
<ouyes> hi this is really frustrating, I can install ubuntu 11.04 from a usb flash drive but I can't install 10.04.2 from the same usb flash drive, what is wrong with 10.04.2? where to find 10.04.1
<mathezula> KM0201, he could go with 11.04 and just rebuild his kernel with the correct hardware support.
<brubelsa1s> Or I just wait a half year
<lmt_lucas> I've run into a bit of a wall with Natty and I'm looking for input
<KM0201> mathezula: lol, yeah he could do that to...
<mathezula> KM0201, takes two hours.
<brubelsa1s> Dazzled: Yes there is a workaround described at launchpad, no big deal,.. just annoying
<KM0201> mathezula: i'm aware of that... my point is.. i doubt he wants to do that.. plus, most folks don't want that hassle ( i know i don't)
<brubelsa1s> mathezula: and I wan't updates!
<lmt_lucas> While installing on old hardware I got to the point of "this pc is too old to run Unity" popup but I cannot interact with it in any way, neither the mouse nor keyboard are working (they're ok in the bios). Any ideas outside of reinstalling the minimal version and adding Gnome?
<Dazzled> brubelsa1s, I agree, end-users shouldn't have to "hack" their system to comply
<mathezula> meh. i usually insist on my own kernel build, that way i know beyond the shadow of a doubt whats there because i put it there.  i start with a fresh config, do it up, then just zcat the config.gz file, so when a new kernel comes out I just use it as an earmark.
<jstoone> Hi everyone, I'm having some big struggle setting up/configureing my postfix/sendmail. I know it's a big favor to ask, but can any of you help me though it?
<BajK> is there a way to make Natty less annoying? I dont want to type my password 10 times when using the package manager. ONCE is enough but that "remember authorization" thing just DOESNT work
<jstoone> Maybe exim4 if you preffer that instead
<mathezula> thats not hacking.  not even close lol.  thats like tightening a bolt on a rocket ship and then calling it aeronautic engineering.
<BajK> how can I grant me all rights for installing/Removing/Updating packages?
<brubelsa1s> What me was making to start this discussion is, that I observed on a outdated system (2005), the installation got stucked, rebooting, leaving the system in unusable state.. I could not figured out log and stuff, but that the new 11.04 gaves me hardware troubles with two computers is a bad feeling.. (and both known to work with 10.10)
<zarlan> jstoone, don't know a lot about postfix but one of these guides might help http://library.linode.com/email/postfix
<jstoone> BajK: Sudo?
<KM0201> brubelsa1s: did you try post #23 on that 732677 link
<jstoone> zarlan: thanks
<mathezula> lord, i just cannot find any details at all about this ubuntu "mi edition".  can someone help?  I'd like to see the sources, or at least a breakdown of what changes were made to what packages so I can see about getting it installed on a fedora system.
<mathezula> ive searched all over google and nothing comes up?
<zarlan> jstoone: welcome, they host my server and I've found their guides pretty handy
<BajK> jstoone: lol
<BajK> no
<BajK> when just using the package manager
<BajK> then always policykit gets on my nerves and asks for my passowrd like 10 times
<brubelsa1s> KM0201: As I said, I reverted back to 10.10,... since I need the netbook for work I will not switch between the system.. Ok I could use live cd or dual boot.. but this will take time, and papers have to be written too..
<KM0201> brubelsa1s: just saying, it looks like there are some ways to work around this, until the fix is upstream.
<brubelsa1s> ok, I will prepare a live usb, stick, yes this is a good Idea..
<DevilSolution> using the ln command on root user didnt work i used the -s parameter and it said that /home/keg was read only
<KM0201> brubelsa1s: not sure how easy it will be to implement on a live cd, but the main thing to remember, is if you update, do not update that package.
<brubelsa1s> I an installation of 10.10 occupies the whole drive, is it easy to make a dual boot for 10.10 and 11.04? (repartitioning?)
<schnuffle> DevilSolution: First delete /home/keg then create the link , make a backup of /home/keg first
<DevilSolution> godamn it
<DevilSolution> lol
<DevilSolution> >.>
<DevilSolution> what do you mean back up of it?
<KM0201> brubelsa1s: it shouldn't be to difficult, but i've not usually dual booted two versions of ubuntu.
<schnuffle> DevilSolution: cd / && sudo rm -fR /home/keg && sudo ln -s /home/keg /your/copied/home/keg
<brubelsa1s> I think to shrink an ext4 is not easy.. since that what I've to do
<schnuffle> DevilSolution: I mean if you delete it make sure you saved your data
<KM0201> brubelsa1s: gparted should be able to do that w/o any issues.
<brubelsa1s> KM0201: Oh I will try, since when rebooting comes into play the usb live setup will be a bit difficult..
<DevilSolution> schnuffle, okay do i have to do all this in root? means i have to write it down becasue i can only get into root console
<brubelsa1s> KM0201: thanks, and sorry for the flames on ubuntu ;)
<schnuffle> DevilSolution: if the user has sudo rights you can use my command line
<KM0201> brubelsa1s: doesn't bother me at all.. juts saying... sometimes people make some outrageous claims about things "not working".. when just a little looking usually reveals an answer.
<BajK> why was that policykit editor removed? now there is no chance of disabling this Vista-behavior at all… without digging in config files which I dont even know where they are
<arand> brubelsa1s: What you'd want is to run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and deselect all drives on the ubuntu instance which will not be handling grub.
<DevilSolution> schnuffle, ty
<schnuffle> your welcome
<brubelsa1s> arand: thanks for that hint, I would have probably missed that in the first run :)
<Rziz> Should I make mrproper/make clean before recompiling a kernel from the same source tree?
<Ileden> If I'm connected to the internet via two connections, how does Ubuntu determine which connection is used when I e.g. open a web page to make an ssh connection?
<fallingdutch> mathezula: thanks for the hint, it did work using another CD drive
<gorio> could anyone help me how to install glibc-devel on Ubuntu 11.04 x84_64 ?
<abrakazam> hello again... since the last time no one could help me i return with the error for everyone to reproduce: http://pastebin.com/KbCBF3Ln
<dcorking> schnuffle, I think the 'ln' command you gave to DevilSolution might be backwards - it is normally ln -s TARGET LINKNAME
<DevilSolution> dcorking, can i run it as a sudo command rather than root?
<rcmaehl_mobile> Why can't Windows 7 use GPT!?
<rcmaehl_mobile> I have to reformat my HDD now
<frostschutz> it can use gpt just fine, unfortunately
<rcmaehl_mobile> but you can't install it to gpt ><
<frostschutz> it tried to format all my linux partitions when I first switched to gpt, because linux data and windows data partition is actually the same type, lol
<schnuffle> dcorking: I think I'm right :) he wants to relink his copied folder to /home
<janhaj> hello.. I have a notebook HP with preinstalled Windows and my install linux on other partition. It also has recovery partition. I am planning to do recover. This recover erases all partitions and makes only one Windows or keep linux's partitions and erases only one ntfs?
<dcorking> Ileden, I am sorry to hear prism is going - I wonder if it is compatible with Firefox 4 - I use a nice music webapp called we7 - so I exaggerate when I called it a showstopper ...
<rcmaehl_mobile> janhaj: could you restate that I didn't understnad it
<schnuffle> dcorking: Opps no
<dcorking> but I don't like a we7/flash crash to bring down firefox, or vice versa, so I will do without cheap music, or do without natty, for a while :)
<schnuffle> dcorking: That's the part i'm always getting wrong
<rcmaehl_mobile> dcorking: use chromium?
<frostschutz> janhaj: such a recovery solution usually wipes everything
<dcorking> rcmaehl_mobile, I am thinking of trying chromium after my natty upgrade - would solve that issue
<rcmaehl_mobile> dcorking: it should
<dcorking> schnuffle, LOL me too - I always run 'ln --help' before every use
<schnuffle> dcorking: :) like me
<janhaj> <rcmaehl_mobile> I have a notebook with preinstalled Windows and I make another partition, where I install linux. When I do recover Windows from boot menu, it wipes everything or only ntfs with Windows
<janhaj> <frostschutz> ok, thanks.. :)
<rcmaehl_mobile> janhaj: oh.
<rcmaehl_mobile> what if I installed windows and ubuntu to the same ntfs partition. what would happen?
<iceroot> rcmaehl_mobile: nothing
<iceroot> rcmaehl_mobile: ubuntu will not run on ntfs
<janhaj> <rcmaehl_mobile> ?
<LjL> rcmaehl_mobile: you can't install Ubuntu on an NTFS paritition, modulo using Wubi
<DevilsS0lution> it can run via ntfs i think, not on ntfs though
<tdn> How do I get digikam 2.0 in Ubuntu 11.04? Is there a PPA?
<Pici> t/22
<sandstrom> sudo -u mongodb /usr/bin/mongod --config /etc/mongodbarbiter1.conf; works but su mongodb -c "/usr/bin/mongod --config /etc/mongodbarbiter1.conf"; dont'. Any ideas why?
<schnuffle> sandstrom: use su - mongodb ......
<schnuffle> sandstrom: the su - gives you a login shell with the correct env
<dirtycookie> hi again
<dirtycookie> i have my problem with installing ubnuntu on an asus eeePC and im stuck un the bootmenu of ubuntu
<dirtycookie> i have the alternate installation cd on the usb stick
<dcorking> DevilsS0lution, you got your new home directory running yet?
<Konza>  While i was installing a perl module, it worked fine when i used the command perl -MCPAN -e shell , but it faild to work when i used the command perl -MCPAN -e 'install Archive::Zip'... Does anyone know the reason?
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> how do i clone my existing ubuntu installation to a new hdd
<mohannad> hello
<schnuffle> linuxuz3r: USE CLONEZILLA LIVE cd
<mohannad> does any one know here I can learn about linux and how to use and stuff?
<arand> linuxuz3r: Use fsarchiver and clone on a partition basis, recreate partitions and image the files back.
<mohannad> I can't get the hang of it
<DevilsS0lution> dcorking: not yet, just playing on irssi
<dirtycookie> and someone told my to do check the image md5 which i did and it went good
<schnuffle> DevilsS0lution: dcorking showed me that I confused target and link
<DevilsS0lution> do i run ln command in sudo, like sudo ln /media/longnumber/keg /home/keg/
<Dr_Willis> DevilsS0lution:  normally one uses 'ln -s'
<DevilsS0lution> and i have to delete the home/keg first right?
<Ileden> dcorking: yeah, but chromeless should replace it. I hope it comes soon, I'm going to miss prism.
<Dr_Willis> DevilsS0lution:  if /home/keg exists.. yes.. or rename it
<DevilsS0lution> i tried ln -s and i got a read only error
<schnuffle> DevilsS0lution: yes but use the -s switch cause hardlinks can't be done over different partitions
<DevilsS0lution> okay ill rename for now
<Dr_Willis> DevilsS0lution:  i dont think thats an issue with ln.. but with the filesystem
<DevilsS0lution> okie dokie, ill brb guys
<DevilsS0lution> ima try it ;)
<dcorking> DevilsS0lution, you don't have to delete the /home/keg - on my machines I do something like mv /home/keg /home/oldkeg - because I like to hoard old stuff - just in case :)
<Ileden> dcorking: I do have prism working on Ubuntu 10.10 with Firefox 4 (installed via mozilla ppa). I wonder if there's a way to install it into 11.04 and have it work, as long as we don't have chromeless
<DevilsS0lution> do i delete/rename the home or just the keg bit?
<DevilsS0lution> so /hi/again or /home/hiagain
<dcorking> Ileden, natty has xulrunner, so I think prism should work and upgrade to natty is probably an oversight by Masters of the Universe
<schnuffle> DevilsS0lution: just the keg bit
<DevilsS0lution> ty :P
<dcorking> Ileden, my guess is that prism will compile from deb-src or upstream tarball with a small amount of work - I will try if my machine doesn't like chromium
<MethedMan> i am trying to run a script on startup that requires superuser privileges.  can someone tell me how to do this
<ActionParsnip> MethedMan: add it in /etc/rc.local
<MethedMan> thanks
<ActionParsnip> MethedMan: thats assuming it needs running before x runs
<MethedMan> ActionParsnip is there a good source/book/website that details the ubuntu/linux file system along with functionality and purpose.
<MethedMan> I have been searching for a while but have not found anything comprehensive to get me started ActionParsnip
<psypher246> hello all, I am having with empathy. No messages of mine go thorugh to users who are on mac using the msn client, I get their messages but nothing from me to them. This seems to be happening with all msn on mac contacts
<louis_> hi, I think I found a bug in Ubuntu Natty gnome but I am not sure. When I drag a file on a reduced app and wait, the app doesn't show and open the file. any idea?
<schnuffle> MethedMan: try http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/
<Dr_Willis> louis_:  lets clarify.. You mean a 'minimized' window in the left side 'launcher' panel ?
<louis_> Dr_Willis: YYes I mean a minimized window, but as I use gnome (not unity) it is in the bottom of the desktop.
<Dr_Willis> louis_:  so thats the 'windows list' in the bottom panel.
<louis_> Dr_Willis: yes it is
<danslo> psypher246: I have the same issue :)
<kostodo> How do i search apt-get
<kostodo> >
<kostodo> ?
<Dr_Willis> louis_:  i would suggest checking the forums and askubuntu web site to see if others have similer issues. also try making a new user and see if it affects them
<Dr_Willis> !apt | kostkon
<ubottu> kostkon: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<danslo> kostodo: apt-cache search
<Dr_Willis> !apt | kostodo
<ubottu> kostodo: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<psypher246> danslo: ok so could be a general bug
<danslo> psypher246: I guess so...
<louis_> Dr_Willis: ok will do. Thanks
<psypher246> danslo: arg, do you perhaps know when version of the mac client they have?
<psypher246> so ican add that in tot bug report
<danslo> psypher246: mmm not really, but afaik just the latest version obtained from microsoft website
<danslo> hold on
<danslo> psypher246: messenger for mac 8 (not sure if its just 8 or 8.0.1)
<nailora> how do i manage (i.e. remove) bookmarks that i have added via gnomes "connect to server..."
<psypher246> danslo: ok cool thanks
<psypher246> I will log a bug report
<outhacker> 请问ubuntu中文的频道是哪个
<bazhang> outhacker, #ubuntu-cn
<danslo> psypher246: cool, feel free to link so I can follow it... I have a mac and would possibly be able to provide more debug information for the empathy team
<ice_> \刚装了个系统，用用
<bazhang> ice_, /join #ubuntu-cn
<outhacker> bazhang, 谢谢了
<psypher246> danslo: ok cool i have a few guys i work with as well who use mac
 * Tekku Back
<ice_> 都说英文看都看不懂来点中文。COME  ！
<Gnea> ice_: english?
<fairuz> Hi, In which package can I found the 'mmm' command?
<ice_> 不懂
<LjL> !find mmm
<ubottu> Found: mmm-mode, mysql-mmm-agent, mysql-mmm-common, mysql-mmm-monitor, mysql-mmm-tools
<jatt> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<Ileden> dcorking: hm, what does chromium have to do with it? Does it have a similar function to prism - if so, I want to know about it! :)
<ActionParsnip> just run: mmm    and the system will recommend a package
<ice_> I DON'T KNOW enish
<Ileden> Question: If I'm connected to the internet via two connections, how does Ubuntu determine which connection is used when I e.g. open a web page to make an ssh connection?
<LjL> ice_: what you don't know?
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: route
<jatt> engrish
<bazhang> ice_, then join the chinese channel
<bazhang> jatt, stop that
<Gnea> ice_: this channel speaks english only, #ubuntu-cn is probably what you need
<ice_> i know
<ferengee> Ileden, depending on which routes are configured for the destination ip address
<ice_> I can speak engish
<Gnea> you do now
<fairuz> !find lunch
<ubottu> Found: lunch
<bazhang> ice_, this is ubuntu support only. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<sunit> ActionParsnip: I have told you problem regarding ssh access
<ice_> fuck you
<Sidewinder1> Bye bye
<zvacet> !language | ice_
<ubottu> ice_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<LjL> he's gone
<Gnea> zvacet: notice how he left
<Ileden> ActionParsnip, ferengee: hmm... so how do I read the table that route gives me? Also, is there a way to force an application to use a specific connection?
<zvacet> even better
<david234_> So nobody meets in my city to talk about Ubuntu, how disappointing
<ferengee> Ileden, i use route -n
<Gnea> david234_: maybe it's time you made that happen
<compdoc> david234_, what would you say about Ubuntu if they did?
<david234_> Any suggestions on how one might do that ?
<ferengee> Ileden, depending on the most specific rule for the netmask and destination a gateway is chosen
<Ileden> ferengee: I don't understand how to read that table.
<Ileden> ferengee: ah, ok. that helps.
<ScottKevill> Just upgraded 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS and my software RAID5 has come up.. weird. Some LVMs (on top) mounted, others didn't.
<david234_> I'd bring my laptop and show others cool things I found on Ubuntu, learn new stuff and help newbs who are unsure
<ferengee> Ileden, check the examples in the route man page
<ScottKevill> These are 3TB drives.
<ferengee> Ileden, to add a specific route for a specific range or destination
<Ileden> ferengee: so it reads it in order of specificity of netmask. hm. so when one of my connections has mask of "255.255.255.255" it would always use that, but since it's so specific, it only matches one IP address (it's own)
<Ileden> ferengee: or the other way around? ah ok, I'll read the man page.
<david234_> I'd also grippe about my TV that is connected to Ubuntu and how it's resolution is terrible and that I wish I could afford an HD TV with a more powerful ubuntu box
<ScottKevill> md0: detected capacity change from 0 to 2404708515840 and md0: unknown partition table
<ferengee> Ileden, see the  route add -net 192.57.66.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw ipx4 specific example
<ScottKevill> Any known issues with GPT/3TB drives?
<ScottKevill> There are scary looking errors of, md0 too small for target.
<isianto> guys, have a question
<ActionParsnip> isianto: ask away
<isianto> can I make a local repository for ubuntu
<isianto> like local repository in centos
<bazhang> isianto, with apt-mirror
<ActionParsnip> isianto: look into apt-mirror
<isianto> ok, will do
<kbni> Greetings #ubuntu. This is the closest freenode has to a hangout for girls, and I wanted some advice on using hair dye. The product I have does not specify whether or not my hair should be dry or wet before beginning. What is the norm with these things?
<isianto> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !ot | kbni
<ubottu> kbni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> kbni, wrong channel
<kbni> I feel like you guys are missing out on an oppurtunity to be actually helpful.
<bazhang> kbni, stop now please
<maco> kbni: this channel is for ubuntu tech support only
<Ileden> ferengee: ok, it's starting to make bit more sense now. Is there a (simple) way to force an application to use a specific connection instead of those provided by route table?
<Gnea> kbni: I feel like you are missing the important part of a clue.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<kbni> let's be honest ubuntu doesn't have many serious users who would require actual technical support
<ferengee> Ileden, not that I know off
<ferengee> Ileden, if the application use specific ports or packet tags you could let your firewall handle the routing
<Ileden> kbni: why do you say "you guys" if you acknwledge this is a hangout for us girls?
<bazhang> Ileden, he's gone lets move on
<nubi_ubuntu> hello all
<Ileden> bazhang: yeah :)
<ScottKevill> Help.. RAID5 array broken after upgrading 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS.
<Ileden> ferengee: ok, thanks!
<david234_> so I tried to setup my laptop using the server style installation where Home and / are seperate partitions. Trouble is, the root partition slowly fills up over time and after about 1-2 months I am out of disk space. What should I do ?
<BluesKaj> Ileden, if you're behind a router with manually configurable ports , then you cold try that
<BluesKaj> er could
<bazhang> david234_, resize it
<LetsGo67> Hey everyone!  On my keyboard there are multimedia keys that do not work with Ubuntu 11.04, although they did on the first boot.  Please help me get these keys to work!
<david234_> :P
<bazhang> david234_, boot up a gparted live cd and do it
<david234_> I was hoping for a magical config option that tells Ubuntu to stop wasting space, but I'll try your method
<zvacet> david234_: with live ubuntu CD and gparted package in ti
<nubi_ubuntu> need some help....why my Ubuntu 9.10 running slow
<COBOL2121> I have an awesome Kensington trackball and the two extra buttons do not work under Ubuntu.
<LetsGo67> david234_ ?
<Ileden> BluesKaj: no, the use case is more mobile than that. I connect with my netbook via phone GPRS and wifi, and would like to make ssh connection through the GPRS so if I move away from the wifi availability I don't drop them. Minor thing, really. :)
<bazhang> nubi_ubuntu, thats end of life, upgrade to a supported version
<bazhang> !upgrade > nubi_ubuntu
<ubottu> nubi_ubuntu, please see my private message
<LetsGo67> COBOL2121: Why not?
<COBOL2121> LetsGo67, that I have no idea
<david234_> How big of a disk should I leave for a root partition ?
<zvacet> nubi_ubuntu: I don't know but upgrade to 10.4 because 9.10 is not supportred any more
<COBOL2121> No driver I guess
<david234_> How big should the root partition be?*
<nubi_ubuntu> i ever try the 11.04 and the same thing
<bazhang> david234_, how big is it now
<david234_> 7gigs
<BluesKaj> Ileden, ok, not familiar with rocketstick surfing
<bazhang> david234_, try 15 then
<HTDx64> hello
<zvacet> david234_: 10-15 Gb if you have enough space
<bazhang> nubi_ubuntu, upgrade then we can troubleshoot
<wolf__> it's first time to learn programming which is better for me as start python or c++
<dcorking> I found the answer to my question - to list broken packages 'aptitude search ~b' - however AFAICT that lists maverick broken packages, rather than ones that will be broken by cdromupgrade
<bazhang> nubi_ubuntu, end of life means not supported here
<zvacet> nubi_ubuntu: how much ram do you have
<nubi_ubuntu> for info guys..now i run with 9.04..its running fast...
<bazhang> wolf__, try ##programming
<david234_> What angers me is that the "Ubuntu System Requirements" page says 8gb
<wolf__> which better for a beginner python or c++
<nubi_ubuntu> but when i install 11.04 getting slow
<wolf__> what ## ?
<bazhang> wolf__, its offtopic here
<vanquish349> what is there name of the bar at the
<LetsGo67> Hey everyone!  On my keyboard there are multimedia keys that do not work with Ubuntu 11.04, although they did on the first boot.  Please help me get these keys to work!
<aethelrick> wolf__, probably python
<HTDx64> if I've found a bug in kernel 2.6.38 fixed in 2.6.39, is there a place I could report it to help with fixed 2.6.38-x version for Ubuntu?
<vanquish349> what is there name of the bar at the
<vanquish349> what is there name of the bar at the top
<MonkeyDust> vanquish349: global-menu
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: if you use xev, do they make events?
<vanquish349> thankyou
<bazhang> !bugs > HTDx64
<ubottu> HTDx64, please see my private message
<gugurang> i dont have ttys with ubuntu 11. Ctrl-Alt F1F2F3 just freezes the screen, sometimes shows a blank pag
<psypher246> danslo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/785751
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 785751 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy cannot communicate using MSN with Mac MSN clients" [Undecided,New]
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip, let me check.
<danslo> psypher246: thanks :)
<wonderman> l
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip, yes, input shows up.
<Soothsayer> What would be a good way to run Internet Explorer 6,7,8 for web development testing?
<Soothsayer> is a virtual machine the only good option?
<MonkeyDust> Soothsayer: yes
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: then you can use the keyboard shortcuts in preferences, or if you want to do special things then you can use things like the commands in ccsm
<Soothsayer> VMware or Virtualbox ?
<HTDx64> is kernel a package? :)
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: both
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, why both?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: because both are fine, so both will work
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip: gnome-settings-daemon could not start.
<kbni> http://dump.gaww.net/2011/blackdye.jpg
<kbni> DID I DO IT RIGHT?
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: what causes that?
<jpds> !ot | kbni
<ubottu> kbni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jasonmchristos> hi ActionParsnip
<cebalrai> I'm trying to get unattended-upgrades to upgrade the firefox-stable ppa, but the Allowed-Origins line apparently isn't correct:  "LP-PPA-mozillateam-firefox-stable {UBUNTU_DIST}";
<cebalrai> any ideas?
<pinoyoragon> What might be the reasons why i dont have tty? i'm using a nvidia geforce gt 540m, in acer aspire 4750g
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip: Not sure.  i removed keytouch.  Only gnome on this PC.
<ActionParsnip> cebalrai: remove it. You can add the ppa with: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<ScottKevill> My mdadm RAID5 array is reporting a size of 2.4 TB instead of 9 TB after upgrading Ubuntu.. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: the keyboard shortcuts / settings in preferences can be used, click the item you want to assign to the button, then press the button
<BluesKaj> pinoyoragon, do you have a terminal
<cebalrai> ActionParsnip, the PPA is set up correctly, the allowed origins line in the 50unattended-upgrades isn't being recognized though
<jovial> i have a question its not entirely about Software, i'm sorry for the bad English and if my question is not for here:
<jovial> nip> isianto: ask away
<jovial> I'm new in Linux, and i'm working at a computer service - fixing computers, mainly Windows based,and mostly hardware, so i'm sorry for the stupid questions, currently we are installing programs via network access to a Computer (with Windows XP). From time to time the connection is EXTREMELY slow, and the computer had began to crash (BSOD) so me and my colegues have decided to move all installations on a Linux based computer. After this descriptio
<jovial> n, my question is:  Is there anything else except a simple File Share(if there is a Simple File share on linux) ? Do i have to use Samba or something like that to have access from a newly install Windows (i mean only drivers) to that "server" and will it be faster and stable ?
<ActionParsnip> cebalrai: hmm, strange. Not sure then
<FloodBot1> jovial: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> jovial: you can use samba to setup file sharing. It will need to be installed. 90% of that question wasn't useful and scrolled the channel
<sipior> ScottKevill: might be useful to see the output from mdadm --detail and --query. could you pastebin that? also, which filesystem lives on top of the raid?
<ActionParsnip> jovial: keep to the pure question in future please
<ferengee> Ileden, you should have said that your program was ssh
<jovial> sorry :)
<jovial> Thanks
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip: It has to be run with sudo.
<pinoyoragon> BlueKaj: yes
<pipipopo> tes
<ferengee> Ileden, ssh can bind on a specific address
<ferengee> Ileden, see the ssh manpage
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: no, run it as user
<Sidewinder1> What is the difference between using tty (ctrl+alt+F1) and just opening up "Terminal"? I have wondered about this for a long while. TIA
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: the settings are per user
<ScottKevill> sipior: Will do. ext3 volumes on LVM on RAID.
<ActionParsnip> ScottKevill: sounds like a pain
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip: It doesn't work on user.
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: it should as you are setting the user settings
<pinoyoragon> SideWinder1: i need to shutdown my X server, but when i do that, the screen freezes, what should happen is tty should appear
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu is glitchy these days.  i'll have to log out and in just to check if it works.
<pinoyoragon> BlueKaj: yes i have
<BluesKaj> pinoyoragon, try , sudo service gdm,  stop in the terminal
<ScottKevill> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610587/
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: works here just fine
<BluesKaj> pinoyoragon, ignore the comma
<pinoyoragon> BluesKaj: i did and what happens is that the screen freezes instead of entering tty mode with a prompt
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip: Let's say it's still worth it to get my Windows refund.  It's $60 less for Microsoft.
<BluesKaj> pinoyoragon, then you may have use the recovery kernel to boot into the tty
<jasonmchristos> pinoyoragon, what is a pinoy?
<Sidewinder1> pinoyoragon, I use X as well, I just tried it with no problems. (ctrl+alt+F1) and it opened, no prob; then alt+F7 took me right back to GUI... 10.04, LTS...?
<pinoyoragon> jasonmchristos: filipino
<LetsGo67> Logging off and in.  Yay Ubuntu!  Well, maybe after this song at least.
<ScottKevill> sipior: And these errors from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610590/
<jasonmchristos> so if its a female its a pinay?
<pinoyoragon> SideWinder1: i gues my problem is with my graphics card driver
<pinoyoragon> BluesKaj: how?
<Sidewinder1> pino nvidia w/ nvidia non-free dirver here...
<ScottKevill> ActionParsnip: More scary than a pain at this point.
<pinoyoragon> BluesKaj: when i do that from grub (at boot time) it will not continue and just displays a blank screen
<bazhang> jasonmchristos, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<sipior> ScottKevill: these are 750GB drives?
<ScottKevill> sipior: No, they are 3TB drives.
<BluesKaj> pinoyoragon, hold down the shift at the bios screen til you bet the grub menu then choose the recovery kernel , a dialog with some options will appear , choose repair broken packages , then a root tty is an optional choice in the list
<sipior> ScottKevill: yeah, i wondered :-) don't suppose you an older livecd to boot off of to check the array?
<BluesKaj> get
<jasonmchristos> how do i know which usb flash drive is better then another, for ubuntu?
<bazhang> !hcl > jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos, please see my private message
<iceroot> jasonmchristos: what should be the difference on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos: they all use the standard interface, none are better than others
<ScottKevill> sipior: Hmm, no, but that's a good idea to rule out any module weirdness.
<ScottKevill> Actually, don't even have a CD drive in this machine atm.
<uabn93> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<uabn93> does anyone here use nfs?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jasonmchristos> ActionParsnip, but i want it to be fast
<sipior> ScottKevill: also, what are the dmesg lines for the drives when detected? i'm guessing they show up as ~800GB?
<jasonmchristos> supported hardware doesnt talk about speed
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos: they will go at the speed of the interface (USB 2 most likely)
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos: you can get class 6 SD cards which are fast
<ScottKevill> sipior: They are detected correctly as 3TB.
<sipior> ScottKevill: you upgraded to a 64-bit ubuntu install, right?
<uabn93> what are some of the drawbacks some of you have experienced with nfs? were you overall satisfied with it?
<david234> What is the name of the tool that Ubuntu uses to automatically mount USB drives as they are connected ?
<rob0917> How can I get the weather applet to appear in the upper panel in unity
<ScottKevill> sipior: Yes. 2.6.32-31-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 18:25:51 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux.
<sipior> ScottKevill: and GUID partition tables?
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: wrong channel dude
<uabn93> ActionParsnip: lol . Do you know of the right one?
<ScottKevill> sipior: On the 3TB drives, yes. That was necessary (with parted) to partition them to full 3TB before adding to the RAID5 originally.
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: #ubuntu-offtopic may help
<ScottKevill> sipior: parted output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610595/
<ScottKevill> (The three other drives are the same)
<uabn93> ActionParsnip: cool. The nfs channel never has anyone available. thanks.
<hobotroid> Hi, I recently switched to gnome 3 from unity (much better, wow), but none of the links in the top menu work... the menus themselves work, but when i go to System Settings, My Account, Network Settings, or even Data and Time Settings, nothing happens. I can launch these things from a terminal, but from the menu they're broken for some reason. Are there logs somewhere so i can see what's going on?
<sipior> ScottKevill: yeah, i was grasping at straws :-) which version are you moving from/to?
<bazhang> hobotroid, thats an unsupported PPA
<Tetsuo55_2> lol! my battery indicator just told me i have 5200:00 hours of battery time left
<bazhang> hobotroid, contact the PPA maintainer
<ScottKevill> sipior: 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS.
<hobotroid> bazhang: so it's probably just a bug they haven't fixed in the ppa? okay, thanks
<mcl0vin> howdy folks
<giuse> #ubuntu-it
<Guest4429> hello ty vol
<bazhang> giuse, /join
<giuse> ok
<mcl0vin> am using 10.04 , need assistance with and SD-card. i have a micro SD that i can't see when i plug it into my laptop using the USB adapter what could be the problem pleae
<prashant_123456> i m using ubuntu 11.04 but not getting desktop effects in classic session ??
<bazhang> prashant_123456, what video card
<prashant_123456> bazhang, onboard video card intel dg 41rq i was having it in ubuntu 10.04
<sipior> ScottKevill: don't suppose you have a spare drive about, to verify that the system sees all 3TB?
<bazhang> prashant_123456, lspci to paste.ubuntu.com please
<prashant_123456> bazhang, ok
<ScottKevill> sipior: Not sure I follow. A spare 3TB drive?
<nubi_ubuntu> bazhang : which better upgrade or install new
<bazhang> nubi_ubuntu, fresh install is much quicker from where you are
<sipior> ScottKevill: just so. it might help to remove the raid and lvm aspects of the equation, and verify that the system can see a full 3TB drive.
<bazhang> nubi_ubuntu, got a separate home partition?
<nubi_ubuntu> what u mean
<prashant_123456> bazhang, http://imagebin.org/154211
<Master69> Hey guys can anyone tell me where can I get an Ext2 IFS partition that I can install for windows7 Home Premium?
<bazhang> nubi_ubuntu, /home partition
<ScottKevill> sipior: Ahh, unfortunately not.
<prashant_123456> bazhang,
<nubi_ubuntu> only 1
<ScottKevill> sipior: I think I have another HD lying about that I could swap in and install 8.04 LTS again though.
<bazhang> !home | nubi_ubuntu
<ubottu> nubi_ubuntu: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<bazhang> nubi_ubuntu, you can move it to one if you wish
<ksinkar> how do i add the terminal to my nautilus?
<prashant_123456> bazhang, http://imagebin.org/154211
<sipior> ScottKevill: i'm afraid i'm at a loss to explain why it should stop working (it's easier to understand why it would not work in the first place). as a last measure, you *might* try rebuilding the raid array, and then restoring from backups.
<Dr_Willis> ksinkar:  i think the unsupported (by this channel) Nautilus-elementry variant has that feature
<ScottKevill> sipior: Interestingly enough, it brought up a couple of the LVMs just fine (presumably those that fit within the reduced range).
<mathezula> what happened with hp's ubuntu-based 'mobile internet experience'?
<bazhang> prashant_123456, no idea about that card, have you asked in #compiz
<sipior> ScottKevill: very odd...
<prashant_123456> bazhang, nope
<prashant_123456> bazhang, just want to have normal effects not by compiz
<ScottKevill> sipior: Agreed. I can only guess there's some kind of severe change in md-raid modules between the versions.
<nubi_ubuntu> bazhang: ok bro i'll try
<prashant_123456> bazhang, i was having 3 effects in ubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> prashant_123456, effects are compiz
<prashant_123456> bazhang, nope
<prashant_123456> bazhang, i mean be default
<bazhang> prashant_123456, then what do you mean by effects, thats compiz
<sipior> ScottKevill: could be. i've generally thought of mdraid as pretty stable; no excuse for it not working across an LTS upgrade.
<prashant_123456> bazhang, i mean by default
<mcl0vin> i see in /var/log/messages 'sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16)' when i plug in my micro SD and help please
<ScottKevill> sipior: Yeah. :( It's the last thing I expected to have problems with.
<bazhang> prashant_123456, ask in #compiz if your card supports effects
<prashant_123456> bazhang, at ubuntu 10.04 i had rubber effect for windows without compiz
<prashant_123456> bazhang, ok
<bazhang> prashant_123456, no, thats compiz
<prashant_123456> bazhang, ok
<mofaloks> Please am very new to linux...is there a good downloadable book you can recommend for me ? Anyone ???
<mcl0vin> am i asking in the wrong channel ???
<mofaloks> I'm on 10.10 Lucid
<sipior> ScottKevill: well, sorry i don't have any useful insights for you. i'd be very curious to hear about your solution, when you find one.
<vistaswitch> Linux from scratch is a nice book. A bit wordy, though.
<bazhang> !manual > mofaloks
<ubottu> mofaloks, please see my private message
<Polysics> hello
<ScottKevill> sipior: np, appreciate the efforts.
<bazhang> vistaswitch, and has zero to do with ubuntu
<Polysics> me and some colleagues are working on a system taht spiders websites
<Polysics> and the results go in a directory
<mofaloks> ok, ubottu
<vistaswitch> Eh, it teaches a lot about how linux works.
<brian> brverg
<Polysics> how can we setup permissions there so each one of us can run the command?
<ScottKevill> sipior: For peace of mind, I'll try checking on it via 8.04 somehow. If it has not actually damaged the array, I'll feel a lot better.
<Polysics> basically i would need the directory and everything in it to always be at 775
<Guest30761> hello, anybody could help with flash players?
<Polysics> the problems is that directories INSIDE the main one get created and deleted by the script
<nubi_ubuntu> bazhang : what requirement system need for 11.04 on netbook
<bazhang> nubi_ubuntu, what are the specs you have
<Polysics> can i set an UMASK or something for the directory in question?
<brian__> i need help with flash players ie adobe, gnash... anyone?
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to run a script on resume from standby?
<bazhang> nerdy_kid, a script to do what
<mcl0vin> what does "sense key : illegal block address out of range" mean please?
<nerdy_kid> bazhang: udev-notify.  I need to work around https://bugs.launchpad.net/udev-notify/+bug/785773
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 785773 in udev-notify "Crash on resume from suspend" [Undecided,New]
<nubi_ubuntu> bazhang : intel atom CPU n270 @1.6 G, 1 G DDR2 Memory
<bazhang> nubi_ubuntu, that'll do fine
<mcl0vin> !fuck
<nubi_ubuntu> bazhang : but when i install 11.04 its slow
<bazhang> mcl0vin, stop that
<mannyaxo> can somebody give me a help in a wap2 crack?
<prashant_123456> can anyone tell me  in which format should i burn data dvd so it can also run in windows ??
<nubi_ubuntu> bazhang : whats wrong
<mcl0vin> i must not be connected then
<bazhang> mannyaxo, wrong channel
<mannyaxo> my apologize
<nerdy_kid> prashant_123456: any data dvd you burn in Ubuntu should work fine in Windows
<prashant_123456> nerdy_kid, i heard some problems with the format in ubuntu 11.04
<bazhang> nubi_ubuntu, would need to have you running it to troubleshoot; "it's slow " is very generic
<mcl0vin> bazhang: i need help and no one is answering me
<bazhang> mcl0vin, cursing wont get an answer
<mcl0vin> what happen to the old ubuntu folks here, 3 yrs ago people here were fighting to help you :)
<prashant_123456> nerdy_kid, r u sure ??
<kronos321> Whats worse than a worm inside an apple???
<bazhang> kronos321, offtopic chat in a support channel
<mcl0vin> kronos321: steve him self :)
<frackle> kronos321, using ubuntu as an operating system? lol
<kronos321> bazhang, wrong. the holocaust
<kronos321> sure i am
<bazhang> kronos321, stop it
<nerdy_kid> prashant_123456: I haven't heard any problems with dvds/natty, as long as you use braseo to burn the dvd you
<nerdy_kid> you should be all set.
 * compdoc fights 3 ppl to help mcl0vin
<prashant_123456> nerdy_kid, u mean i should use braseo
<Luci4n0> compdoc: i lol'ed
<mcl0vin> i just need to know where to look
<kronos321> bazhang, fine! easy
<nerdy_kid> prashant_123456: yeah, just burn it.  It should work fine.
<prashant_123456> nerdy_kid, thanks
<frackle> kronos321, humor is offtopic on freenode
<mcl0vin> i had this 16GB micro SD card that i was using in my Android phone and it died, so i was thinking i could try to fix it in Ubuntu
<kronos321> frackle, oh rly?
<mcl0vin> but when i plug it in i keep getting that sense key message
<Dr_Willis> mcl0vin:  you could try 'dd_rescue' and 'ddrescue' to try to recover files from it. Ive qlso used 'dd' to zero out flash media and repartioned it..
<tdyuty8g> [** | NOTICE | **]  BEGINNING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT.  UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR  MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS   [** | NOTICE | **]   tdyuty8g morfeo bipo_ Galaxor tezca Rotham kaffe_02 cdavis FrankLv doleyb pepsi german argor kronos321 kkal princej88 Juo luckman212 g0bl1n jamur2 soultekkie benptooey raju Jareth w1ck3dn1nja nerdy_kid brian__ 
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to get a program/script to run as user on resume from standby?
<mcl0vin> Dr_Willis: i came here because i don't want to loose any chance of rescuing my files in that SD-card, all what i care about is the only pic i have for me and my mom with my dad that the only memory i have
<mcl0vin> Dr_Willis: i know nothing about recovering that, so i don't want to mess that '0.0001%' that i can get it back
<Galaxor> How do I set the pin priority of the virtualbox ppa?  In /etc/apt/preferences, I want to put Pin: release a=<something>  what is the value of <something>?
<Galaxor> The sources.list line is deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/debfx/virtualbox/ubuntu lucid main
<anli_> When I search for webmin in synaptic, I find nothing
<anli_> pretty strange, isnt it?
<bazhang> !webmin | anli_
<ubottu> anli_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Galaxor> The trouble is there is *something* that I installed from lucid-proposed.  So I added the lucid-proposed repo and then I set the pin-priority of the regular lucid repo to be higher than default, so that I wouldn't be installing everything from lucid-proposed.  So now, when I add ppas like this, if they only install packages that are also contained in the regular lucid repo, then the regular lucid repo is pinned higher.
<en1gma> i have ubuntu 11.04 I386 Desktop and Win7 on a Single SSD....I did a BIOS update on my MB a few days ago and I can no longer boot into 11.04......So I tried to 11.04 LIVE CD and I get the same exact error "kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10" I also get this same error with the 10.10 LIVE CD.....I been coming here over last 3 days trying to resolve this....can someone actually help?
<Galaxor> So I need to pin these ppas higher than *that*.  But I'm not sure what to put on that Pin: line to make this happen.
<anli_> aha
<anli_> wonder how bad it can get
<en1gma> for 3 days coming here with no resolve
<anli_> Isnt webmin the number one gui for administrating iptables?
<en1gma> no one in here actually knows what is going on with that error?
<anli_> i.e. netfilter
<en1gma> "kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10"
<bazhang> anli_, not with ubuntu and debian, no
<anli_> bazhang: Is there a gui that could be used instead?
<anli_> I dont want to sit with the command line
<bazhang> anli_, ebox iirc
<anli_> ok
<en1gma> im gonna goto ##linux
<damex> en1gma: what exactly you expect here to help you with?
<en1gma> i have ubuntu 11.04 I386 Desktop and Win7 on a Single SSD....I did a BIOS update on my MB a few days ago and I can no longer boot into 11.04......So I tried to 11.04 LIVE CD and I get the same exact error "kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10" I also get this same error with the 10.10 LIVE CD.....I been coming here over last 3 days trying to resolve this....can someone actually help?
<damex> no info about hardware what you've tryed to fix
<damex> how you tryed*
<anthony_dev> is there any flash dev apps for ubuntu? (with frames and things like that+ action script)?
<Galaxor> Y'know, it seems that the sources.list line for the vbox ppa indicates that it is in the "lucid" repository as well.  So I don't think I can pin it separately from the regular repo.
<mcl0vin> !dd_rescue
<Galaxor> In that case, though, I don't know why it doesn't just straight-up upgrade.
<Galaxor> apt-get update Ign's that repo.
<Dr_Willis> !info dd_rescue
<ubottu> Package dd_rescue does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> !find dd_rescue
<ubottu> File dd_rescue found in ddrescue
<mcl0vin> !ddrescue
<Dr_Willis> note that 'dd_rescue' and 'ddrescue' are 2 differnt programs.. No idea why they got the confuseing package names
<mcl0vin> Dr_Willis: i can't find any help one either one
<Dr_Willis> mcl0vin:  check their man pages. and they do have homepages. I forget what one i used the other day to rescue 99% of the stuff from a 2TB usb hd.. but it worked.. took a week.. but it worked
<Dr_Willis> I used the one that  you want to use a 'log' file with.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
<Dr_Willis> first google hit for 'ddrescue' :)
<mingdao> !google ddrescue
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Galaxor> Oh.  "virtualbox-ose has been kept back".  I'm gonna check the dependencies, by using apt-cache show virtualbox-ose, and see what deps are not met.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.manpagez.com/info/ddrescue/ddrescue-1.9/
<Dr_Willis> I think it was ddrescue i used last month.
<Dr_Willis> and when using ddrescue be sure to use a logfile if you want it to work best.
<mcl0vin> Dr_Willis: but how can i tell if it see my sd card or no , can you please help me identify that
<mcl0vin> i can't find and ddrescue man
<mcl0vin> opps i missed your link :) my apology
<en1gma> do any of you run 11.04 from a VM?
<jiltdil> any good game like alien arena i n s/w center?
<Galaxor> libvncserver0 is listed as a dependency and was not installed.  I installed it by hand and now we are in bizzzness.
<Galaxor> Installing virtualbox 4.0.4 from the ppa
<mcl0vin> Dr_Willis: how do i know which USB is reading my SD card please
<Pinciukas> How to change my sda1 mount point from /media/Ubuntu HDD/ to /media/UbuntuHDD/ ?
<tonyjansen> Q: Is there an Equalizer prog for ALSA that plugs in to output from say Spotify?
<tonyjansen> on Ubuntu 11.04 that is
<Galaxor> Fancytowne.  Population: Me.
<mcl0vin> fdisk -l is not returning anything
<kboite_> Hi. I've some problem figuring out what's going on with unix files acces rights in this situation : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-99491, how can chromium-browser change the rights of this file while being executed with the user (crio) ?
<jiltdil> mcl0vin:use sudo befor it
<Galaxor> Y'know, at some point, it's not going to be worth it to me to keep patchily upgrading the lts version...  maybe I should consider upgrading to the latest ubuntu...
<larsrh> I'm getting this when logging in via SSH: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610615/
<tightwork> Galaxor: prolly
<larsrh> (since april or so)
<larsrh> How do I get rid of these duplicated messages?
<mcl0vin> jiltdil: thank you
<jiltdil> mcl0vin:anytime :)
<mcl0vin> jiltdil: but i can't locate my sd card in there
<Pinciukas> Could anyone help me? I can.t run my normal Ubuntu couse Grub2 buged after installing windows to 2nd partition. When I try to fix it, I fail, couse my I named stuff badly (media/Ubuntu HDD) , need to rename it, that it would have no spaces, any suggestions?
<mcl0vin> in '/var/log/messages is see sd 7:0: 0: 0: [sdb] Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range
<mcl0vin> Dr_Willis: ^^
<Dr_Willis> Pinciukas:  id you are refering to the MOUNT POINT name. thats changeable in the /etc/fstab file
<mcl0vin> when i disconnect i get usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 9
<Pinciukas> Dr_Willis: Theres no such thing in there, only : aufs / aufs rw 0 0 tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0 /dev/sda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<galerien> Hi, would anyone be so kind as to explain me the differences between "&start={#} : Start returning posts this many results into the set" and "&results={#} : Return this many results."?
<Pinciukas> Dr_Willis: 3 lines, pasted ugly :[ check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10840853#post10840853
<CrowX-> anyone here uses/used guake?
<CrowX-> how do I theme it?
<bazhang> CrowX-, whats the real question
<CrowX-> it's too transparent by default
<CrowX-> and hard to read
<mcl0vin> Dr_Willis: can u assist me please i am really lost
<anthony_dev> how I can manually enter to this temporary root mode (sorry I dont know right words for that...) : http://i.imgur.com/iBp2o.png
<quick-> anthony_dev: sudo -i
<davis> hello
<quick-> anthony_dev: sudo -i will give you root acces in a terminal .type in a terminal
<TSCDan> I have an ubuntu lucid server that has a cryptdisk drive. When I reboot, cryptdisks_start crypt1 works fine. I can stop it with cryptdisks_stop crypt1 no problem as well. However, if I want to restart it after having stopped it, it just doesn't work. No errors, it just doesn't show up in device mapper. Any idea why?
<anli_> When I installed ebox, synaptic tried to install ddclient, so I cancelled the installation
<anli_> Must be something better for administrating netfilter
<owllyn> does anyone here have experience of connecting ldap to active directory?
<quick-> how can i install an external graphics card in my laptop , i am using 11.04
<quick-> how can i install an external graphics card in my laptop , i am using 11.04     . Please help
<selim> hy all
<quick-> selim: hello
<dcorking> my upgrade to natty won't complete - http://paste.ubuntu.com/610620/ - ideas?
<owllyn> #httpd
<mbeierl> quick-: is that a hardware question (as in how to physically install it) or a software question (how do I make Ubuntu use it)?
<mbeierl> oops.  guess I wasn't "quick-" enough.
<ouyes_> hi all, I think I should put this question up here, when I try to enable the debugger of bochs under ubuntu, I did make and make install there is no error, but when I go to bochs there is problem, a friend in ##asm have the same os- img but under debian, without a problem
<mofaloks> hi, am learning linx...i tried to write a sample shell script, i placed it on desktop and i can't run it...why?
<elb0w`> When is 11.10 out?
<mofaloks> it says permission denied....and i did sudo su...still the same
<compdoc> in 11/10
<ikonia> mofaloks: sudo su is wrong, please don't use it
<elb0w`> sorry?
<compdoc> or 10/11
<larsrh> mofaloks: try chmod +x scriptname
<Pici> elb0w`: October.  Ubuntu version numbers are the YEAR.MONTH of release.
<sivakumar> elbow ,2011,10 month
<elb0w`> ah
<ouyes_> elb0w`, 11.04 means year 2011 month 04 you get it?
<mofaloks> ok, larsrh
<elb0w`> gnome3 will be there right?
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> does ubuntu installer support gpt
<quick-> linuxuz3r:  hi
<sivakumar> hi everyone i got a problem that i had downloade a whole website for my offline purpose use through terminal  but i cant find it where it is store can anyone suggest me to open them
<linuxuz3r> !gpt
<justice> hi everyone i have a question if x.org dont automaticly detect the proper resoulution for my external monitor how can i manually set the right one?
<quick-> how can anyone tell me how can i add an external graphics card in my laptop i am usinh 11.04 . if i can add
<galerien> Hi, would anyone be so kind as to explain me the differences between "&start={#} : Start returning posts this many results into the set" and "&results={#} : Return this many results."?
<mbeierl> quick-: is that a hardware question (as in how to physically install it) or a software question (how do I make Ubuntu use it)?
<quick-> mbeierl:  it's a hardware question for the time being , can i do it
<kolkoki> hello
<ConnectToHDMI> Hi, in Win7 (if I press Fn+f4), the video output will get transferred to my LCD TV via the HDMI cable.. what key combi, shld i press in Ubuntu 11.04
<mbeierl> quick-: unfortunately that is ultimately a question for the laptop manufacturer.  Without a docking station, I'd be inclined to say no, as there is no expansion bus usually present in a laptop
<kolkoki> need help pls
<mofaloks> hi larsrh, ....chmod +x scriptname did not return anything
<quick-> mbeierl:  so i'll have to have a docking station ?
<ironhalik> hmm, ive got a problem with enabling my wireless driver
<mbeierl> galerien: what program/language/etc would that question be for?
<kolkoki> Hey i would like to install Idevice activate
<anthony_dev> quick- http://i.imgur.com/iBp2o.png not in terminal, but in a whole system. by pressing this "key" icon I can logout from this mode and become simple user. I see this key appears when I change network params and stuff like that. but I think it will be usefull to know how to do that by myself
<quick-> kolkoki:  wats the issue ?
<sivakumar> hi everyone i got a problem that i had downloade a whole website for my offline purpose use through terminal  but i cant find it where it is store can anyone suggest me to open them
<mofaloks> and i tried my script again it didnt run
<kolkoki> and ist not compilate
<quick-> ironhalik: wats the issue ?
<mbeierl> quick-: some laptops with some docking stations do support adding additional hardware via a docking station PCI bus.  not all though
<Nighthawk``> how does i quit full screen rkdektop ?
<ConnectToHDMI> Hi, in Win7 (if I press Fn+f4), the video output will get transferred to my LCD TV via the HDMI cable.. what key combi, shld i press in Ubuntu 11.04
<quick-> ironhalik: try ifconfig
<vorlov> hello
<vorlov> how do you update thekernel in 11.04 to 2.6.39-0
<vorlov> ?
<galerien> mbeierl, delicious.com API
<kolkoki> quick baptsite@baptiste-701:~/Documents/posixninja-ideviceactivate-c450643$ makemake -C src
<kolkoki> make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /home/baptsite/Documents/posixninja-ideviceactivate-c450643/src »
<kolkoki> gcc -o ideviceactivate ideviceactivate.c activate.c cache.c util.c -g -pthread -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -limobiledevice -lplist -lusbmuxd -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lgnutls -ltasn1 -lxml2 -lglib-2.0 -lcurl
<kolkoki> ideviceactivate.c:26:25: fatal error: plist/plist.h: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<FloodBot1> kolkoki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> Let's say I set up software raid and I want to remove it. I want the drives to be entirely detached from the array and I want to do a fresh installation from ground up. How would I do that? When I boot up the alternate installer I still see the software array there. I want it removed.
<ironhalik> quick-: Ive got a broadcom b43, the 'additional drivers' dialog works, activates but the driver wont load (prolly) as I cant access the wifi
<sivakumar> hi everyone i got a problem that i had downloade a whole website for my offline purpose use through terminal  but i cant find it where it is store can anyone suggest me to open them
<ConnectToHDMI> Hi, in Win7 (if I press Fn+f4), the video output will get transferred to my LCD TV via the HDMI cable.. what key combi, shld i press in Ubuntu 11.04
<mbeierl> galerien: ok, never heard of it, nor did I recognize the syntax.  just thought I'd get a clarification
<ironhalik> quick-: under ifconfig theres eth and loopback only
<kolkoki> heeellp
<quick-> vorlov:  use the update manager for type apt-get install update and then apt-get install upgrade
<larsrh> mofaloks: well, try executing your script now
<galerien> mbeierl, and without knowing the language, would you be able to explain the differences if we are just talking about English language here ?
<vorlov> quick-: i did but it did not get my kernel up there.... and someone told me to upgrade it to solve some wireless problems im having
<vorlov> quick-: any other way to get it up to 2.6.39
<vorlov> ?
<mbeierl> quick-: here is an example of a laptop docking station that can support external PCI cards: http://laptopcentre.ca/dell-pd01x-ddock-station-expansion-base-series-latitude-p-629.html
<larsrh> mofaloks: e.g. via ./scriptname
<quick-> ironhalik: installed the driver for ur wireless card ?
<mbeierl> galerien: gimme a second to re-read and I'll see if I can help
<galerien> mbeierl, great thanks
<mofaloks> yes larsrh, i did it ...it still did not work
<kolkoki> can u help me?
<mofaloks> the icon i saw on it still shows a lock
<ironhalik> quick-: yeah, via the 'proprietary drivers' dialog, but still got no wlan
<monkey> I would like to uninstall win7 from ubuntu (installed ubuntu from win7) a link or some help please
<ConnectToHDMI> Hi, in Win7 (if I press Fn+f4), the video output will get transferred to my LCD TV via the HDMI cable.. what key combi, shld i press in Ubuntu 11.04----> I tried entering this onto the command shell but the command doesnt work either.... xrandr --output TMDS-1 --auto
<quick-> vorlov:  try this but with care http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-kernel-upgrade-howto/
<mofaloks> and i used 'chmod +x scriptname'
<larsrh> mofaloks: try running it from the terminal
<larsrh> what does it say?
<quick-> ironhalik: can u create a wireless netwwork . if u can then u have the driver installed
<quick-> ironhalik: can u create a wireless netwwork . if u can then u have the driver installed  try it .
<mofaloks> or is +x wrong ?
<sivakumar> anyone
<vorlov> quick-: thanks! ill follow that :-D appreciate it
<ironhalik> quick-: no, the network indicator shows only ethernet
<mbeierl> galerien: my interpretation is: "&start={#}" - once you have # number of results, then the call will return with at least that many.  "&results={#}" - limit the total number of results returned to this #
<ConnectToHDMI> Hi, in Win7 (if I press Fn+f4), the video output will get transferred to my LCD TV via the HDMI cable.. what key combi, shld i press in Ubuntu 11.04----> I tried entering this onto the command shell but the command doesnt work either.... xrandr --output TMDS-1 --auto
<mbeierl> galerien: does that make some sense?
<ironhalik> quick-: thats the problem, ubuntu says that the driver is installed but still no wifi
<quick-> mbeierl:  i have an compaq CQ45-207tu notebook pc
<mofaloks> it says changing permissions of `checker.sh': Operation not permitted
<galerien> mbeierl, I believe it does, thanks
<quick-> vorlov:  all the besst
<mbeierl> galerien: you're welcome!@
<g[r]eek> Hi. Any idea if Ubuntu will release a version of it's LAMP server for MariaDB instead of MySQL?
<vorlov> quick-: hahah thanks ;-)
<industria> mofaloks: do you own the file ?
<quick-> ironhalik:  is ur enable wireless boc check in network manager applet  ?
<larsrh> mofaloks: how did you create this script?
<quick-> vorlov:  u are welcome
<mofaloks> yes, i just created it in an editor now
<CITguy1> Anybody know how to jumpstart the USB functionality?
<ironhalik> quick-: theres no Wireless checkbox there, only Enable Networking
<vorlov> quick-: so i serached and my repos only have 2.6.38-8..... which repo could i add that would have the 2.6.39
<vorlov> ?
<mofaloks> i opened text editor, wrote it and saved as checker.sh
<CITguy1> I've got usb devices detected. They WERE working, but up and stopped.
<industria> mofaloks: try pasting a ls -l scriptname
<ActionParsnip> vorlov: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<tightwork> CITguy1: have you tried troubleshooting it?
<quick-> ironhalik:  below Enable networking you shud have enable wireless . check it
<mbeierl> quick-: I'm not a hardware expert, and a quick search did not provide anything obvious about docking stations for that particular model, sorry
<vorlov> ActionParsnip: how do i add this as a repo
<vorlov> ?
<ironhalik> quick-: nope, its not there
<vorlov> im trying to follow advise given on ubuntuforums cuz im having problem with my wireless dongle using rt73usb driver
<mbeierl> quick-: Belkin does provide laptop agnostic docks that have their own video cards: http://www.belkin.com/highspeeddock/specs/
<CITguy1> tightwork: I've unplugged and plugged devices back in. No go.
<ActionParsnip> vorlov: I'd just use the debs, if you have to ask that then I wouldn't recommend you use it
<quick-> ironhalik:  install the drivers you may get int after installing the drivers
<vorlov> the guy who replied said that 2.6.39-0 fixes alot of wireless problems
<ActionParsnip> vorlov: there are guides online
<ironhalik> quick-: already tried reinstalling :/
<CITguy1> tightwork: lsusb recognizes the devices
<CITguy1> tightwork: no response from the devices
<quick-> ironhalik:  you are sure u are installing the right driver ?
<mbeierl> quick-: sorry - scratch that.  it's a closed source Windows-driver based solution
<quick-> ironhalik:  you are sure u are installing the right driver ?  and the wireless device is switched on
<quick-> mbeierl:  ok
<mofaloks> larsrh ...pasted in PM to you
<ironhalik> quick-: both yes, im installing a bm43 package from broadcom as sugested by ubuntu
<CITguy1> tightwork: correction, lsusb is not updating. unplugged a nano receiver and lsusb still shows it in the list
<quick-> ironhalik: bcm43XX drivers ?
<ironhalik> yup
<ActionParsnip> CITguy1: does: dmesg   show a reaction?
<CITguy1> ActionParsnip: nope
<Pinciukas> join #grub
<photon> hi. is there a way to get the characters „ “ and ‚ ‘ (NOT the standard ' and ") with a US keyboard layout? I can only get them with an UK Macintosh layout by pressing AltGr + v and AltGr + b.
<mofaloks> larsrh ,...Thanks it's working ...am happy...my first shell script...:D:D
<quick-> ironhalik:  i had the sam prblms i installed the following packages and it's fine , some will be installed by default so ifnore them and leave the fakeroot http://postimage.org/image/ll8cz5lw/
<D34X> what was the application for encryption keys?
<ironhalik> quick-: ok, ill try that, thanks
<quick-> ironhalik:   welcome
<Nighthawk``> anyone here understand at tightvncserver ?
<argor> guys what is your opinion on unity in one word?
<hiexpo> morning all
<CITguy1> ActionParsnip: tightwork: I think it may be a BIOS issue. No power to devices. Thanks anyway.
<jemand> Hello folks , I would like to know if its possible to load the 2nd harddisk while booting up , but without entering the bios and editing the boot order, I have ubuntu on my 2nd harddisk
<mbeierl> D34X: there are many.  PGP, OpenSSL, etc.  What are you looking for?
<anthony_dev> how I can set shortcut to turn off and turn on scroll on touchpad?
<HRodriguez> HRodriguez
<quick-> hiexpo: gud evening
<quick-> mbeierl:  thanks :)
<mbeierl> !pm | D34X
<ubottu> D34X: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mbeierl> D34X: sorry - I don't know the program that you are asking about.  maybe repeat the question in the forum and someone else might.
<mbeierl> D34X: sorry - I mean channel, not forum
<bazhang> D34X, seahorse
<jemand> Hello folks , I would like to know if its possible to load the 2nd harddisk while booting up , but without entering the bios and editing the boot order, I have ubuntu on my 2nd harddisk
<mbeierl> did I offend him?
<bazhang> mbeierl, he got the answer seahorse
<mbeierl> bazhang: the quit message just seemed to indicate a little ... frustration, perhaps ?
 * BluesKaj is not impressed with NFS ... the default ubuntu tutorial seems somewhat ambiguous in it's expalnation of what foldernames are supposed to be used ...and they don't give examples ..sshfs ftw IMO
<rahul_> hello..
<monkey> can someone help uninstalling win7
<rahul_> someone help me in installing ubuntu 11.04
<Kuwanger> I was wondering, is there was a good tool for Ubuntu to display what's using what out of all physical memory?  "free" only gives a vague point about usage and doesn't include any kernel memory usage information (like slabs), slabinfo doesn't include any shared video memory usage, ps doesn't well describe shared library allocation, and then there's ipcs for shared memory segments. :/
<bazhang> !install > rahul_
<ubottu> rahul_, please see my private message
<bazhang> monkey, just load up the ubuntu installer, choose select entire disk
<monkey> #bye
<angheloko> Kuwanger, du, df for free space, htop is also nice
<BluesKaj> monkey, just use the ubuntu livecd installer and follow the partitioniong instructions when that phase comes up during the install process
<sec_goat> I am not finding the proper wording when I search, how do I switch the close, mini,ize, maximize buttons back to the right in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<rahul_> can anyone help me in upgrading to the new version of ubuntu ?
<bazhang> !controls | sec_goat
<ubottu> sec_goat: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<BluesKaj> rahul_, how can we help ?
<bazhang> !upgrade | rahul_ have a read
<ubottu> rahul_ have a read: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rahul_> @BluesKaj.. Thank You..
<ironhalik> guys, generic question - chrome or chromium? :>
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: chromium for me, daily ppa is badass
<angheloko> ironhalik, chromium for me
<sec_goat> that's the one! Thanks Bazhang! But I thought I had recalled a way tomove them back in the past that might have been an earlier version i guess.
<ironhalik> ok thanks, chromium won :>
<bazhang> sec_goat, perhaps switching themes as well
<rahul_> @BluesKaj i recently updated my ubuntu 10.11/10.04 version to 11.04 if i'm correct.. the problem is the updated ubuntu looks the same as the old one..
<nevstah> hey guys, is it possible to log into ssh using rsa key when ssh-server requests password? i'd rather not type it in every time
<sec_goat> bazhang, thanks again, I mostly use the CLI so iwill get used to the button placement
<linuxuz3r> anyone here on gpt table on ubuntu?
<AlexMax> I had a service fail to launch when I rebooted my server this morning.  Where do I find out why it didn't launch?
<ShadesEdge> Is the Minimal CD supported officially by Ubuntu?
<bazhang> ShadesEdge, sure
<BluesKaj> rahul_, in the terminal lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> !pm | rahul_
<ubottu> rahul_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ShadesEdge> bazhang: I am trying it in a VM and it may replace Arch Linux on my old laptop
<Chotaz^> Is it possible to change from ubuntu to kubuntu without losing any configs at all?
<rahul_> No LSB modules are available.
<rahul_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<rahul_> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<ShadesEdge> bazhang: I am installing the command line
<ShadesEdge> :D
<edbian> Chotaz, yes.  Install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> rahul_, so you have upgraded successfully
<edbian> Chotaz, The only difference between Ubuntu and kubuntu is that KDE is installed on the latter
<rahul_> but i don't get that new interface.. the look
<ShadesEdge> And different preinstalled program
<ShadesEdge> Minimal CD FTW
<angheloko> ShadesEdge, alternatively you can get the server edition but select mode = minimal
<ShadesEdge> Minimal CD is only 30 mb
<ShadesEdge> lol
<edbian> rahul_, log out, click your name, look at the bar on the bottom and change it to 'ubuntu'
<Chotaz^> edbian, OS wise everything works the sae, I won't ahve to worry about loosing any configs at all?
<edbian> Chotaz, nothing else will change
<edbian> Chotaz, be warned, KDE is huge and a bit of a pain to remove completely
<ShadesEdge> Where is the out-of-subject topic for Ubuntu?
<rahul_> k.. i'll try and get back
<DirtyDawg> #ubuntu-offtopic
<edbian> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ShadesEdge> edbian: I personnally recommend OpenBox
<ShadesEdge> :D
<edbian> ShadesEdge, :)
<ShadesEdge> thanks
<brady> Do recent iPod shuffles work with ubuntu?
 * napster feels like ubuntu should switch back to gnome
<theadmin> napster: I have to inform you that Ubuntu does use GNOME.
<origamiguy> I'm running 10.10, and as of today I can't view remote SFTP machines in nautilus any more. It was working yesterday, and I don't recall changing any settings. Any ideas?
 * edbian Is glad that some distro actually bit the bullet and is trying something besides gnome / kde
<ShadesEdge> lol*
<ShadesEdge> kik
<ShadesEdge> Try minimal CD with Openbox, you will be surprised how fast it is.
<theadmin> edbian: Ubuntu uses GNOME. Unity is built on top of it.
<rahul_> @BluesKaj It is "Ubuntu"
<napster> theadmin: Does he? I thought it uses something called unity or what!
<ActionParsnip> origamiguy: does it work as another user
<origamiguy> another local user or remote user?
<theadmin> napster: See what I wrote to edbian
<napster> theadmin: Just seen it
<edbian> theadmin, clearly it is different than what other distros are doing
<ActionParsnip> origamiguy: local
<DirtyDawg> napster: Gnome is available at the login screen at the bottom, gnome classic
<origamiguy> don't have any other local accounts on this install.
<ActionParsnip> origamiguy: MAKE ANOTHER
<origamiguy> okeydoke
<theadmin> edbian: Meh Arch ftw, I can install anything I like... Speaking of this, I should check out Enlightenment
<BluesKaj> rahul_, so what's the porblem?
<napster> DirtyDawg: hm, thats good!
<ActionParsnip> origamiguy: your system can hold thousands of local users
<origamiguy> I know, but I'm the only person that uses this machine :P
<rahul_> @BluesKaj can i send my desktop screenshot
<rahul_> so that u can understand
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, what do you think of NFS ?
<squee_> connect irc.bitme.org   #bitme
<meowsus> Hey does anyone know any good diagnostics for checking to see if my CPU is running properly?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: not used it, I always use samba and sshfs
<edbian> rahul_, sure.  use imageshack.com
<edbian> BluesKaj, I've used it.  It's fine
<ActionParsnip> origamiguy: so, you can still use multiple accounts and a default install has many usernames in it. If you make a fresh user it will have vanilla settings
<edbian> meowsus, What do you mean 'running properly'  ?
<origamiguy> righto
<Chotaz^> edbian, does it automatically reset when it finishes isntalling?
<edbian> Chotaz, no
<Chotaz^> edbian, ok ty
<edbian> Chotaz, It doesn't need to reboot
<origamiguy> nope. didn't work.
<myrmidette> is there a way to recover deleted files in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> edbian, I'm not having any luck with it ...maybe it's my old age , but the instructions for setting up server and client seem confusing to me
<theadmin> myrmidette: Search for "testdisk".
<myrmidette> like, after they were deleted from trash
<ActionParsnip> origamiguy: ok, now you know it is the app, not the settings
<meowsus> edbian, i'm just worried that my CPU is going to die, i was wondering if there was a utility, like SMARTutil, for CPUs
<edbian> BluesKaj, You are running exportfs -a  ?
<origamiguy> ActionParsnip: on the "Connect to Server" screen, the "Service type" dropdown only shows "Custom Location" and nothing else.
<edbian> meowsus, Not that I know of
<origamiguy> no FTP, SFTP, etc. just "Custom Location"
<edbian> meowsus, That doesn't mean there isn't one.  I've just never heard of one
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo, edbian
<origamiguy> is it possible that it's autoupdated itself?
<edbian> BluesKaj, What specifically are you having trouble with?  Are you on a certain part of the guide?
<ActionParsnip> origamiguy: try:   sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install nautilus
<ActionParsnip> origamiguy: then run:  nautilus -k
<rahul_> @BluesKaj here's what the Updated Ubuntu looks like   http://img59.imageshack.us/i/screenshotdvj.png/
<mbeierl> myrmidette: the extfs is a little different than ntfs or vfat.  first: do not change any more files on the filesystem as they can overwrite the data
<origamiguy> ActionParsnip: Unknown option -k
<myrmidette> mbeierl, what do I do then?
<ActionParsnip> origamiguy: ok try:  nautilus -q
<edbian> rahul_, log out, click your name, look at the panel at the bottom and change it to 'ubuntu'
<edbian> rahul_, Then type your password and log in
<origamiguy> okay, what does that do?
<mbeierl> myrmidette: what type of files were deleted?  you might need to go so far as to boot a livecd and get one of the programs here to search the original partition for the lost data: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<BluesKaj> edbian, I tried the tutorial twice , failed to mount both times , the mountpoint location wasn't recognized
<ActionParsnip> origamiguy: kills nautilus so it runs again
<secretary_linux> what is /etc/samba/smb.conf.ucf-old ?
<mbeierl> myrmidette: how long ago were they deleted?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: it's nautilus --quit
<origamiguy> nope, still not working
<piboy> Hey!
<edbian> BluesKaj, What command are you using to mount?
<origamiguy> theadmin -q works too
<rahul_> @edbian I checked.. it's "Ubuntu"
<piboy> Anyone here using Irssi?
<BluesKaj> edbian, they must be leaving something out or assuming something i don't know about
<theadmin> piboy: Me, right now
<edbian> rahul_, Try some of the other ones.  Is there one called 'unity'??
<edbian> BluesKaj, What command are you using to mount?
<origamiguy> Could not display "sftp://herp@derp.net:443/". Nautilus cannot handle "sftp" locations.
<piboy> Great. How might I go about getting the timestamp to show the second count?
<sudaya> how to make rhythmbox default music player ??
<rahul_> their's Ubuntu(classic)
<edbian> rahul_, what else?
<theadmin> piboy: /FORMAT timestamp {timestamp %%H:%%M:%%S}
<ubun2> BluesKaj, mkdir /path/mountpoint then do mount
<ShadesEdge> sudaya: I think it is somewhere in GNOME, check in the GNOME settings
<mbeierl> myrmidette: the datarecovery link has information on a program called "foremost" which is probably your best bet
<ShadesEdge> I think
<myrmidette> mbeierl, they were deleted a couple days ago
<BluesKaj> edbian, on the client , sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 nfs-server:/ /mnt and I did modprbe nfs on the client side
<mbeierl> myrmidette: are you using that computer for this chat session right now?
<myrmidette> any hope if I used the rm command?
<myrmidette> yes
<rahul_> i have to logout & note down again..
<edbian> BluesKaj, Use the ip address of the server instead of 'nfs-server'
<BluesKaj> yeah , I did edbian , same message
<anli_> I need a nice ncurses based netfilter/iptables configuration program
<anli_> Is there such?
<edbian> BluesKaj, Is that the correct ip address?
<edbian> BluesKaj, On the server do you have a process called nfsd running?
<edbian> rahul_, then do that.  Try each of the options it lists
<mbeierl> myrmidette: no, the extfs is not quite as easy to recover from deletion as good ol' dos was.  The blocks are reused in a different manner, which is why there is less fragmentation in extfs than ntfs or fat.
<sudaya> ShadesEdge: thanks got it, its in system control
<aboudreault> Hi.
<BluesKaj> yup , edbian I use ssh with it all the time so i know that it works
<edbian> BluesKaj, Alright good, do you have an nfsd process running on the server?
<rahul_> k.. i'll try and get back..
<aboudreault> How is the KVM support in ubuntu 11.04 ? (or is LXC integrated?)
<origamiguy> ActionParsnip if it helps, trash and network:/// are broken also.l
<mbeierl> myrmidette: there are always tradeoffs.  Your best bet is to use another computer to download a live cd (or usb) and install foremost once booted up to see if it can recover any of the remaining fragments of your missing files
<shadowhywind_> morning all, anyone have any ideas on how I can speed up rsync.. It starts out at 15MB/s and then a few seconds in, it drops down to 1.33 MB
<theadmin> origamiguy: Make sure ~/.gvfs exists.
<mbeierl> myrmidette: doing the download on the computer with the deleted files increases the chance of the download overwriting your data, making recovery harder
<myrmidette> ok thank you very much mbeirl
<origamiguy> yep, it does.
<myrmidette> *mbeierl
<origamiguy> however, it's empty.
<theadmin> origamiguy: Supposed to be, not sure how it works xD
<mbeierl> myrmidette: it's not pleasant to find out delete really means delete on Unix/extfs file systems.
<ShadesEdge> sudaya: nope
<ShadesEdge> :)
<BluesKaj> edbian, no because I quit using NFS , I was asking if it worth using ....been looking for a way to automount the media folder on the den-pc , without having to call it with cli
<bluezonemobile> Mbeierl: I agree
<b0ot_linux> I want to build a complete backup of my my system in a way that I could install everything from a disk or usb drive including programs etc. I have a nice setup created with scripts etc and I want a baseline that I can go back to if any future work I do messes anything up
<b0ot_linux> how would i do this
<edbian> BluesKaj, You can place an entry in /etc/fstab on the client.  But for a networked filesystem you must use either sshfs, samba, nfs, or some program
<theadmin> b0ot_linux: Google "remastersys".
<edbian> BluesKaj, You cannto mount a remote filesystem with one.
<theadmin> b0ot_linux: However! Due to the fact that Ubuntu is NOT a rolling release, upgrading to newer releases from such a CD could end up problematic.
<Polah> Would it be possible to create a script to ssh into a server and enter the password automatically?
<BluesKaj> I use sshfs  right now , but the tutorial scripts to automount that Ive tried all fail to work , edbian
<mbeierl> bluezonemobile: it's a cold, cold, filesystem out there.  it doesn't care about your pictures of your great aunt Edna.  you said "rm", and that means it's fair game :)
<Fireblasto> How do you mount iso images within ubuntu so that you can copy their files? Is there a specific program, or can I do it through the terminal>
<Fireblasto> #?
<theadmin> Fireblasto: mount -o loop file.iso folder
<edbian> BluesKaj, If you can ssh to the machine than the server is completely set up.  Here is a guide that contains an example of what to add into the /etc/fstab of the client  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<b0ot_linux> theadmin, someone had recommended that I ask about kickstart configuration scripts... are you familar with those
<theadmin> b0ot_linux: Nope, not a bit
<edbian> BluesKaj, To mount it at the command line it's simply sshfs user@server:/path/to/folder /path/to/local/folder/
<Fireblasto> theadmin, this is what I get returned to me: 'ubuntu.iso: No such file or directory'
<edbian> BluesKaj, Make sure that works first to confirm sshfs is installed
<rahul_> @edbian i got "Recovery Console, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Classic, Ubuntu Classic(No Effects), Ubuntu(safe mode), User defined session" these many options by default it's "Ubuntu"
<BluesKaj> edbian, I'm basically looking for a way to automont the mediafiles , I can mount them manually right now
<TurkuSama> need help running steam on ubuntu 11.04
<b0ot_linux> theadmin, how would a system like remastersys deal with drives etc of hardware that needs to be installed
<bencc> how can I check the ulimit of another user?
<edbian> rahul_, 'ubuntu' should be the new unity interface.  I'm thinking your computer does not support compiz and therefore falls to ubuntu without effects everytime
<edbian> BluesKaj, Are the media files remote?
<theadmin> b0ot_linux: It should include all the default Ubuntu drivers and the ones you have installed, propertiary. However, those will not be active if no proper hardware is found
<bluezonemobile> Turkysama what is wrong?
<BluesKaj> well ,just on our LAN on this server . edbian
<roasted> I have an Ubuntu machine on a windows domain via likewise open. How can I grant a single domain user administrator access so they can install software?
<rahul_> @edbian I have installed Ubuntu on VMware.. updated from 10.11 to 11.04
<theadmin> Fireblasto: Well, make sure ubuntu.iso exists in $PWD.
<edbian> BluesKaj, then use sshfs.  To make it mount automatically put on entry in /etc/fstab using the guide I linked you.
<TurkuSama> BluesKaj: is there anything special I need to do to install and run steam?
<Fireblasto> theadmin, screw you
<edbian> rahul_, Did you turn on hardware acceleration in the vm??
<bluezonemobile> Install wine turkusama
<theadmin> Fireblasto: If you don't understand, just say, no need to be impolite.
<mbeierl> roasted: I'm sorry - I don't have likewise installed anymore, but you can put domain users and groups in the sudoers file.
<TurkuSama> wine is installed
<BluesKaj> edbian, yes I've tried that , but I run into pw probs and i don't like use no pwd options
<Fireblasto> theadmin, $PWN?
<theadmin> Fireblasto: Okay, try something like this: sudo mount -o loop /full/path/to/file.iso /full/path/to/some/folder
<roasted> mbeierl, can I add them to the admin group in the users/groups menu?
<rahul_> yes.. my Host PC had 2GB RAM & extern GCard of 512MB..
<roasted> mbeierl, or would I need to edit the actual sudoers file?
<navid> i installed my nVidia graphic driver and now i can't see any panels and the icons in desktop are flickering | 11.04 - geforce 5500
<theadmin> Fireblasto: $PWD means "Current working directory", basically: echo $PWD
<edbian> BluesKaj, Ahhh yes, I know what you're talking about.  I'm not sure how to fix that.  I suggest using nfs because it doesn't have those problems
<bluezonemobile> Turkusama but considering video card drivers are "not for gaming" gl, but if wine is already installed then what is wrong?
<BluesKaj> TurkuSama, dunno , no idea bout steam
<mbeierl> roasted: no, the groups file doesn't work well with likewise if I recall correctly.  I have used the sudoers with success.  The other way to give them group membership would be to see if you can add the linux group id to their AD group membership.
<BluesKaj> edbian, yeah we've come full circle :) ..that's why i was asking about NFS
<TurkuSama> i've heard mention of playonlinux, not sure if that was a neccessity(sP?)
<edbian> BluesKaj, :D
<navid> i installed my nVidia graphic driver and now i can't see any panels and the icons in desktop are flickering | 11.04 - geforce 5500
<Fireblasto> theadmin, getting this returned to me: mount: can't find ubuntu.iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<edbian> BluesKaj, So then turn NFS back on, on the server
<bluezonemobile> Just install it as you normally would on windows and inform me if anything goes wrong
<roasted> mbeierl, I don't fully understand though. What exactly do I add to the users file? Can I just select "domain users" as being admins or what?
<BluesKaj> edbian, done
<mbeierl> roasted: you would not add anything to /etc/users or /etc/group.  you would need to add something like "%domain^admins%" to the sudoers file.  Let me see if I can find my old notes.
<theadmin> Fireblasto: Did you specify the folder to mount? For instance, to mount /home/theadmin/Downloads/lol.iso to /home/theadmin/loliso I'd run this: sudo mount -o loop /home/theadmin/Downloads/lol.iso /home/theadmin/loliso
<navid> i installed my nVidia graphic driver and now i can't see any panels and the icons in desktop are flickering | 11.04 - geforce 5500
<pitthappens> hey everyone
<rahul_> edbian can i use APTonCD to image Ubuntu & install the same on some other PC.. will it work..?
 * Tekku cya later
<roasted> mbeierl, appreciate it bro
<edbian> rahul_, ummm.... yeah?   I think you can do that
<mbeierl> roasted: %DOMAIN\\domain^admins ALL=(ALL) ALL
<mbeierl> roasted: to give sudo permissions to ALL domain admins
<pitthappens> can someone get help here?
<theadmin> pitthappens: Yes.
<roasted> mbeierl, how about one specific user?
<roasted> mbeierl, do you know the format?
<linuxuz3r> when you dd clone a partition twice does the space occupied accumulate?
<roasted> %DOMAIN\\firstname_lastname ALL=(ALL) ALL
<roasted> ????
<navid> theadmin: i installed my nVidia graphic driver and now i can't see any panels and the icons in desktop are flickering | 11.04 - geforce 5500
<rahul_> edbian so on VMware i can't get the new interface of ubuntu ?
<vorlov> if grub exists in my /boot but is not active, how can i get it intsllaed on the MBR
<vorlov> ?
<esmaeil> S4mu31__
<theadmin> navid: No point in asking me specifically, I don't deal with drivers
<Guest33592> i am having trouble downlaoding adobe flash for an ability to play NPR .....there is a pop up box that asks me for an application with a browse button...what application do i use to down load
<pitthappens> i just installed 10.10 server edition
<vorlov> also how can i produce an option of choose between two kernel images
<vorlov> ?
<navid> theadmin: thx and i'll wait
<mbeierl> roasted: I /think/ it is: domain\\user ALL=(ALL) ALL
<roasted> mbeierl, that sounds familiar now that you say that.
<roasted> hey mbeierl, separate question if you don't mind. are you good with linux software raid?
<Fireblasto> theadmin, now getting this again: /home/fireblasto/downloads/ubuntu.iso: No such file or directory
<theadmin> Fireblasto: It's case-sensetive. "Downloads" and "downloads" are not the same thing.
<esmaeil> hi how can i install gcc 3.4 in ubuntu 11.04
<navid> i have a problem with graphic drive. anyone can help?
<mbeierl> roasted: here's my old thread on the groups thing: http://www.likewise.com/community/index.php/forums/viewthread/352/#992
<aeon-ltd> esmaeil: not in the repos? compile or look for a ppa
<mbeierl> roasted: not expert with software raid, but I have used md to make raid0 arrays for performance on linux machines before.  what's the question?
<esmaeil> navid: what is your graphic card?
<Guest33592> is any one available to help me through my ignorance
<navid> esmaeil: nvidia 5500
<roasted> mbeierl, well, I created a raid1 array in 11.04, and I wanted to remove it and start over due to unrelated issues with my install (Accidentally installed the OS to a 4gb flash drive instead of 8gb flash drive, and I'd rather set it up again for more experience)
<kavurt> pitthappens: it doesn't look like a question
<roasted> mbeierl, but when I go to the laternate CD the array is still listed even tho I formatted the drives.
<esmaeil> aeon-ltd: any suggestion at morning i install but i don't know is it correctly install?
<esmaeil> navid: let me see?
<roasted> mbeierl, how can I completely disconnect the two SATA drives from the raid1 array and make linux think they are just two 500gb storage devices?
<navid> esmaeil: downloaded and installed correctly, but now i cant see my pannel and icons are flickering
<mbeierl> roasted: this is in a running OS?  or during the install?
<Guest33592> Hello
<mbeierl> roasted: and do you care about the content of the filesystem?  (as in ... you already backed it up, cos this is going to destroy the data)
<roasted> mbeierl, during the install. It still comes up as 4 devices being listed - RAID (/dev/md0) Drive 1, Drive 2, and flash drive. I want to remove the RAID entry.
<esmaeil> navid: which version of ubuntu do u have?
<navid> esmaeil: no problem with the driver. it's the aftermath
<pitthappens> can someone please help me with a kernel panic?
<roasted> mbeierl, oh no. this is a brand new NAS I'm setting up. no data at all.
<navid> esmaeil: 11.04
<rahul_> how can i get access to other user files on the same machine..?
<theadmin> rahul_: Open Nautilus with root priveleges, like this: gksu nautilus
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  if they have their permissions set right. you can just access their /home/username/whatever dir
<sipior> pitthappens: we'll need a bit more information.
<mbeierl> roasted: I think if you change the partition type of the two, the installer won't put them together anymore.  I think the part type is different when they belong to a raid array
<mvdir> I would like to modify the ubuntu livecd not to ask whether to try/install, and just automatically try. I have the iso mounted, but I'm not sure where to go from there.
<pitthappens> i can provide you with whatever information you need <sipior>
<navid> esmaeil: i restarted and now is the main problem that without panel i cant do anything
<mbeierl> roasted: go directly to gparted before starting the installer?
<Dr_Willis> mvdir:  i think theres some setting in the syslinux configs that pass a kernel argument that can do that. but ive never tracked it down.
<roasted> mbeierl, tried that. I got an error in the process when I tried to nuke the drives.
<mvdir> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<roasted> mbeierl, what I figured I'd do is put each drive in independently and create a new partition table and see what happens.
<esmaeil> navid: what pannel is it gone?
<roasted> mbeierl, but Im new to linux software raid. the only raid I used before was hardware as well as ZFS raid on freenas.
<rahul_> wht if the permission are not given..is their any other way to sneak in..?
<sipior> pitthappens: easiest if you provide the channel at large with things like kernel version, text of the error, what you were doing when it tirggered, &cet.
<esmaeil> navid: which panel is it gone?
<navid> esmaeil: i'm chatting with u from another machine
<mbeierl> roasted: it's the installer thing that's got me.  it's not necessarily something that I understand as to why it wants to put them back together
<gops> hello world
<navid> esmaeil: both. the upper and lower
<linuxuz3r> I dd cloned my existing linux install but it failed to boot so i reformated my partition and dd it again and now it booted fine but the freespace on my hdd now shows incorrect size
<roasted> mbeierl, well, I've had the GUI installer try this before when IDIDNT want raid, which is strange. but Im in the alternate installer now.
<linuxuz3r> how do i show the correct free space
<tsimpson> rahul_: only as root, root has access to everything regardless of permissions
<esmaeil> navid: you mean you can't see anything in you machine?
<roasted> mbeierl, in the past 2 identical drives with identical partition structure the ubuntu GUI installer for desktops has even tried to lump them together.
<navid> esmaeil: i cant access the menus
<navid> esmaeil: exactly
<navid> esmaeil: are you from iran?
<rahul_> @theAdmin wht if the permission are not given..is their any other way to sneak in..?
<mbeierl> roasted: a little too much intelligence perhaps?  I am the installer... I know better than you?
<esmaeil> navid: could you press windows button on your machine and let me know what do u see?
<vorlov> is there a way to figure out why grub doesn't initially display?
<Dr_Willis> linuxuz3r:  use gparted to resize the partitions
<vorlov> i have 2 options in it
<vorlov> and still it never displays on boot
<navid> esmaeil: nothing
<esmaeil> navid: I live in Iran?
<roasted> mbeierl, I would like the OPTION for raid in the installer, like other distros do. Not the "I hereby command you raid" thing that Ubuntu seems to do :P
<ShadesEdge> Hey, someone have a problem with the Minimal CD
<esmaeil> navid: then press F2
<navid> esmaeil: no just Iranian? i live there. do you?
<mbeierl> roasted: a guess it was a decision to limit the options in an attempt to make it simpler?
<omid> navid i do
<ShadesEdge> One of my friend cannot install it by Internet because it doesn't supports PPPoE
<navid> esmaeil: wait
<roasted> mbeierl, then again ubuntu is on a 700 meg CD, whereas other distros upgraded to DVD where space for more options in the installer is more plentiful.
<navid> omid: hi
<navid> omid: moment pls
<omid> navid.chakerim ;)
<esmaeil> navid: It's not polite behavior ask personal question in the IRC!!!!
<esmaeil> navid: what's happen to your problem?
<navid> esmaeil: ok im sorry
<omid> esmaeil it has nothing to do with being polite.
<navid> esmaeil: i satrted the machine right know
<navid> esmaeil: i satrted the machine right now
<ShadesEdge> No solution?
<pitthappens> i installed 10.10 yesterday in hyperv, isntalled the modules per a tutorial, set static ip, installed webmin, set hostname, setup a cron job to sync to time server on my network, rebooted it,  and i get .461320 Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) PID:1 comm: swapper not tainted 2.6.35-28-server #50-Ubuntu, but if i boot into an earlier kernel it seems to be fine
<esmaeil> navid: could you press F2
<ShadesEdge> pitthappens: Wow, kernel panic.
<esmaeil> navid: could you press ALT+F2
<navid> esmaeil: though F2 in not working either
<navid> omid: mokhlesam omid jan. agha man ba 11.04 moshkel daram
<esmaeil> navid: could you press ALT+F2
<navid> esmaeil: though F2 in not working either
<navid> esmaeil: wait
<ShadesEdge> pitthappens: Try the same... With the Ubuntu 11.04
<rahul_> suppose we have two accounts 'A' & 'B' A=root B=some_other user, & a new account 'C' how User 'C' can access the B's files.. In other words how to gain access to other user files with out having any permission ?
<ShadesEdge> Now 10.10 is obsolete
<ShadesEdge> It is not LTS.
<haijun> hello
<sipior> pitthappens: where'd you get the earlier kernel from?
<navid> esmaeil: the same for alt+F2, not working
<pitthappens> that's so crazy, so my choice is to step down to 10.04 of up to 11.04?
<sipior> ShadesEdge: 10.10 is still supported for nearly another year.
<esmaeil> navid: could you say to me what did you do before?
<usuario_> k tal:::
<pitthappens> i got the earlier kernel from grub
<maryam> cvgh
<maryam> khar
<ShadesEdge> sipior: Still, 11.04 fixes some bugs and for the GNOME look of 10.10, there is surely a workaround.
<rahul_> how to find the ssh login's password..?
<ubuntuguy> So I go to access my pictures and I did something, idk what, but now I don't have to sidebar, how do I get it back?
<sipior> ShadesEdge: try not to cloud the issue with idle pedantry.
<tsimpson> rahul_: ssh password is the same as the normal login password
<usuario_> tu
<pitthappens> i have to mention that this is 10.10 SERVER EDITION
<ActionParsnip> rahul_: its the server users password, there is no specal ssh password
<ShadesEdge> Okay
<usuario_> tonta
<ShadesEdge> So then... I am not an Ubuntu expert and I am not a kernel expert.
<navid> esmaeil: i installed the graphic nvidia driver - and 3d driver .... then restarted the pc. just that
<rahul_> i mean when connecting to some other server thru ssh.. how to find the password ?
<rahul_> of that login..?
<tsimpson> rahul_: it's that users password, only that user should know the password
<omid> maryam khar khodeti:p
<usuario_> marta soy yo
<usuario_> lhgfjruijhgfs
<esmaeil> how can install gcc 3.4 on ubuntu 11.04
<usuario_> jkdsghjgjdklfuhg.ñlksle
<sipior> pitthappens: so the initial install worked? could you pastebin your grub.cfg?
<K|nG> Hello there can someone help me how I can setup a PPPOE just for wlan1 ??
<usuario_> ndjhgwsjdjhod
<pitthappens> sure, give me  just a second, i'm new to IRC< how do i mention your name like you did mine?
<pitthappens> sipior
<sipior> pitthappens: merely include it in your reply
<pitthappens> ehh
<ShadesEdge> the name:
<pitthappens> sipior: like this?
<aeon-ltd> pitthappens: type part of it then press tab to autocomplete
<sipior> pitthappens: just so
<ShadesEdge> pitthappens: yes
<pitthappens> kool
<fujisan> hello
<rahul_> @tsimpson ok.. now someone gives u a server connection in ur sys, thru ssh login..& u dn't know wht the other guy has typed in the password.. how would u find that password..?
<navid> esmaeil: i installed the graphic nvidia driver - and 3d driver .... then restarted the pc. just that
<ubuntuguy> How do I get the File manager(pictures, music etc folder) to see my other fileson the left like my videos, pictures,documentsetc
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  he has to give you the user name and password.
<tsimpson> rahul_: you can't find someone else's password, that's kind of the point of them
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  unless you want to be a bit more clear in what you are doing.
<rahul_> @Dr_Willis any other way out..?
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  your phraseing of the question is weird.. clarify exactly what you are doing.
<sipior> !paste pitthappens | in case you're new to pastebins
<sipior> !paste > pitthappens
<ubottu> pitthappens, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  if i make a user 'billgates' here, i tell you the name and password. then you can ssh in..
<ShadesEdge> God, Minimal CD is long to install.
<bencc> how can I get the max allowed file-descriptors for a specific process?
<rahul_> @Dr_Will I want to find out the other user password, not being a root/super user ?
<rahul_> @Dr_Willis I want to find out the other user password, not being a root/super user ?
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  simple.. you dont..
<tsimpson> rahul_: you can't, at least not without physical access to the server/HDD
<raju> Dr_Willis:  i think it will be encrypted
<rahul_> @Dr_Willis so it's not possible at all..
<Doc_exe> is there an easy way to debug why the firefox icon on my desktop fails to start firefox?  it runs fine from cli
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  that would be a rather big security hole.. You normally cant 'recover' a lost password eitehr.. you set a new one.
<aeon-ltd> Doc_exe: hmm did it work before firefox 4?
<Doc_exe> aeon-ltd: I am using 10.04
<Doc_exe> so it's 3.5 still
<Dr_Willis> Doc_exe:  does it work from the menus?
<Guest11358> I have a quick question, how can i force gedit to insert a carriage return at column 80?
<aeon-ltd> Doc_exe: i'd just relink it by creating a new shortcut
<Doc_exe> Dr_Willis: no... it doesn't there either
<Doc_exe> it shows up in the menu bar as if it's going to start
<Doc_exe> then goes away
<Doc_exe> when I run it from cli it pops right up
<Dr_Willis> Interesting..
<Dr_Willis> i would wonder if it works for a newly created user.
<Doc_exe> i have 2 users
<davidlp_44_ashla> Hello everyone, I'm new to these chat rooms
<ShadesEdge> For all the one who said Ubuntu is not lightweight: Alternate and Minimal are...
<dkn> exit
<Dr_Willis> or if you temparaly moved/renamed your .mozilla directory
<Doc_exe> teh admin account works fine
<Doc_exe> i can try the .mozilla move
<Dr_Willis> that points to a user setting issue seems like
<pitthappens> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610669/
<Pici> ShadesEdge: The alternate install install the same thing as the regular desktop CD.
<davis> hello, how do I connect to a wifi network?
<ShadesEdge> So then... Is there an equivalent to the Minimal CD install but packaged in a CD?
<Doc_exe> Dr_Willis: all teh other icons seem to work fine
<Dr_Willis> davis:  i just use the network manager icon at the top right.
<Doc_exe> any idea of what setting it might be?
<ahmedsyafii> assalamualaikum
<rahul_> @Dr_Willis @tsimpson k.. now we have etc/passwd file which holds all the passwords for apps or user's of the sys..right ?
<ShadesEdge> So then you don't need to download everything from the CD and you have the command line install?
<davis> ok many thanks. that was easy.
<Dr_Willis> Doc_exe:  firefox runs from some script that lanches the real thing I think. if moving the .mozilla dir workjs.. that would point ot a setting/plugin issue
<tsimpson> rahul_: no, /etc/passwd does not hold passwords
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  nope.. look in the file :) they are not in there
<tsimpson> rahul_: and we will not help you to crack passwords either
<Doc_exe> Dr_Willis: i removed teh .mozilla directory and ran it again
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  layers of security. :)
<Doc_exe> it created the .mozilla directory but failed to start
<rahul_> @Dr_Willis yeah but they are marked as X shadowed..
<Dr_Willis> Doc_exe:  that is very interesting. check what the firefox icon is lauching exactly. it may differ then the command line you are using.
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  thats whats /etc/shadow is all about :)
<tsimpson> rahul_: the passwords are stored encrypted
<rahul_> @tsimpson i'm not asking to crack..
<Doc_exe> Dr_Willis: i tried that already... I tried several different versions... specifing the direct location just firefox and firefox u%
<rahul_> @tsimpson just want to know can they be Decrypted..?
<Dr_Willis> Doc_exe:  firefox has some --options that you may want to check out.
<Doc_exe> Dr_Willis: is there a way to check any logs?
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  answer is .. no. :)
<tsimpson> rahul_: that would be cracking them, so no
<sipior> pitthappens: what happens if you run update-grub?
<rahul_> @tsimpson Thankx..
<sipior> rahul_: technically, they're hashed, not encrypted, and so they generally can't be "decrypted".
<Dr_Willis> thats the term i was looking for.. 'hashed'
<Dr_Willis> its like a one way hash? i forget the details i read ages ago.
<jinppk> qui
<wym> so many people
<jinppk> quit
<jinppk> exit
<wym> quit
<sipior> Dr_Willis: yep, one-way (ideally)
<Dr_Willis> wym:  its a slow day here
<wym> slow day?
<Dr_Willis> wym:  yes. come in on release day some time.
<wym> oh ,got it
<wym> my english is just so so
<sipior> Dr_Willis: the idea is that the computational power needed to invert the hash dwarfs the power needed to perform a forward attack.
<ichigo-gaiden> yo
<rahul_> @Dr_Willis Doc.. one more Q.. Can i install KDE on 11.04
<rahul_> is it stable..?
<wym> maybe
<tsimpson> Dr_Willis: once hashed, it's never de/unhashed, when you type your password it too is hashed and then that's compared (simple string comparison) to the hashed password in /etc/shadow
<tsimpson> rahul_: yes, install kubuntu-desktop
<ichigo-gaiden> no is not stable
<wym> i wonna to go to sleep
<raju> wym good night
<ichigo-gaiden> belive me
<rahul_> would it crash..?
<wym> bye ,everyone
<pitthappens> sipior: same kernel panic
<tsimpson> rahul_: it's perfectly fine
<sipior> pitthappens: so, where did you find the older kernel which works fine?
<rahul_> Thanks Everyone for clearing my Doubts..
<rahul_> bye.. ;)
<thqiptari> hello
<thqiptari> could some body answer to me a few questions about ubuntu ??
<linuxuz3r> hi
<thqiptari> hi :)
<linuxuz3r> whats the best way to clone ubuntu installation to another hdd
<thqiptari> infact I was wondering if ubuntu operation system could support internet cafe station ?
<thqiptari> :?
<thqiptari> :/
<FloodBot1> thqiptari: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pitthappens> sipior: it was in the grub list
<sipior> pitthappens: sure, but grub didn't provide it. did you upgrade the kernel on the system after installation?
<pitthappens> i haven't run any updates yet
<mgj> I have 2 folders (2 subversion revisions).All files in them contain only text. How do i delete all the text from the files that is *NOT* different between the two folders?
<pitthappens> sipior: i haven't run any updates yet
<sipior> pitthappens: could you list the kernels given as options by grub?
<wolf__> is any one available to give me some direction on a adobe download
<sipior> pitthappens: if it's more than two, feel free to use a pastebin :-)
<Pici> !floodbot | thqiptari
<ubottu> thqiptari: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<nithin935> thqiptari: yes u can
<en1gma> im trying to run google talk (with video) and i was just wondering what app lets you zoom in and out with the camera
<thqiptari> thnx
<en1gma> when running google video or whatever it is
<teolicy> Hi. I have an Ubuntu server which booted without a runlevel, I'm rather baffled as to why. 'who -r' outputs nothing, and /etc/rcX.d scripts didn't run so I'm missing non-upstart services.
<thqiptari> I was wondering if ubuntu could support interet cafe station operation
<teolicy> Anyone here knows what could be the cause? Where in modern Ubuntu (10.10) can I see the default runlevel (i.e., what I'd expect in /etc/inittab)?
<nithin935> yes it can
<arand> linuxuz3r: fsarchiver if you want the most versatile tool, clonezilla if you want the easier.
<thqiptari> and do you have any idea how to find one of this software ?
<roasted> I have an Ubuntu machine on a windows domain via likewise open. How can I grant a single domain user administrator access so they can install software?
<multipass> can banshee copy music over to a iphone 4, anyone tried this?
<bhaduza3> Evolution on ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/610678/
<tripelb> rhythmbox cant find "windows media audio decoder". I just plugged in sansa fuze with rockbox. How would I get this "decoder". I thought it came with all the medibuntu stuff.
<pitthappens> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610679/
<nithin935> thqiptari: wat software, u just need ubuntu
<m477> if i want to download file throw ssh how should i do that?
<sammy> when I use system > preferences > preferred applications to change the default browser, next time I open preferred applications, firefox is the default again.
<wolf__> does anyone know about adobe downloads
<Pici> wolf__: You need to provide more details, what exactly are you trying to download and what issue are you having?
<sipior> pitthappens: 2.6.35-22 works, 2.6.35-25 doesn't?
<bhaduza3> I can't play DVDs on ubuntu 11.04. I used to on 10.10. failed on upgrade
<pitthappens> sipior: correct
<nithin935> wolf_: as in adobe photoshop?
<KM0201> !dvd | bhaduza3
<ubottu> bhaduza3: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sipior> pitthappens: half a moment, where do these /dev/sda1 entries come from?
<sipior> pitthappens: you're currently running ubuntu in a VM?
<pitthappens> sipior: as far as i know, they're autogenerated
<sammy> I'm searching for bugs now but I don't see anything yet
<wolf__> i am trying to downlod adobe flash for NPR but it needs an aplication...that im not sure what that means
<Pici> bhaduza3: You may need to re-enable/re-install the libdvdcss package from medibuntu, I had the same issue on one of my upgrades.
<Pici> !flash | wolf__
<ubottu> wolf__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pitthappens> sipior: yes
<bhaduza3> thanks for DVD answer
<roasted> I have an Ubuntu machine on a windows domain via likewise open. How can I grant a single domain user administrator access so they can install software?
<pontino> how to set a command by crontab, with recurrence every minute ?
<wolf__> thank you
<Pici> pontino: * * * * * /command/goes/here
<en1gma> im trying to run google talk (with video) and i was just wondering what app lets you zoom in and out with the camera
<pontino> without number of minutes him automatically run every minute?
<nithin935> en1gma: pidgiun and empathy
<nithin935> pidgin
<Pici> pontino: Yes. think of the crontab line as wildcard matching against a clock.
<pontino> ok, the minimum unity it's minute o,o thanx
<m477> if i want to download file throw ssh how should i do that?
<maco> m477: scp user@host:filename .
<en1gma> nithin935 it will work with google video chat?
<georgie> Pici: you mean to say crontab keeps polling everysecond
<sipior> pitthappens: could you pastebin the result of "diff -u /boot/config-2.6.35-25-server /boot/config-2.6.35-22-server"?
<maco> m477: or use sftp user@host         then once connected, "get file"
<Pici> georgie: No, one a minute.
<ironhalik> guys - anyone maybe knows where is located the default GDM background image?
<Pici> georgie: Think of it like: each minute it checks to see whether the time will match against a record in the crontab, if it does, then run the command.
<bluebear> how is unity ?? nebody in favour of it ?
<pontino> georgie i think if u need a command every second u can build a service/daemon
<m477> maco: but will it work if i connect by ssh  and then again do ssh connection
<Pici> georgie: I believe  there are some alternative cron-like scheduling systems that offer more precise timing, but I don't know any off the top of my head.
<pitthappens> sipior: diff: /boot/config-2.6.35-25-server: No such file or directory
<maco> m477: i dont think there is any fetching on an ssh connection itself, but scp uses ssh to do its work
<maco> m477: so your ssh credentials work with scp
<nithin935> an1gma: yes it will
<sipior> pitthappens: i may have the suffix wrong. supply the two kernel config files found in /boot as arguments to diff. this should be run on the ubuntu you're running in the VM, by the way.
<nithin935> en1gma:yes it will
<bluebear> guys have you people tried out the new ubuntu 11.04 ..with gnome unity ?
<wolf__> i get this response when i try to down load adobe flash ;W: Failed to fetch http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_10.1.85.3ubuntu0.10.04.1_amd64.deb
<wolf__>   404  Not Found [IP: 149.20.20.135 80]
<wolf__> does any one know how to down load adobe
<jpds> wolf__: Try: sudo apt-get update
<m477> maco: im not sure if you understand me, i connect to server by ssh and then i connect to other one by ssh
<pitthappens> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610682/
<maco> m477: in that case, you'd need to scp the file from C to B then from B to A
<wolf__> jpds thank you where do i look for that
<jpds> wolf__: Type it into a terminal.
<georgie> Pici: that would mean that the crontab process has to be loaded into memory every minute for it to run and check!!
<m477> maco: oh its obvious thanks
<wolf__> jpds_ thank you
<sipior> pitthappens: i notice that the newer kernel referenced here is 2.6.35-28, not 2.6.35-25, as grub claims.
<pitthappens> sipior: i think i typed it wrong, let me check
<sipior> pitthappens: you didn't type it wrong :-)
<angheloko> ironhalik, isn't the login wallpaper the /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png?
<Pici> georgie: I'm sure its more efficient than the way that I described.  But thats the gist of it.
<jordotech> hello, can someone point me in the right direction to install apt-get on redhat 4.1.2
<Pici> jordotech: Ask in a Redhat channel.
<sipior> pitthappens: my suggestion would be to boot into the known good kernel, and then attempt to update the system, which should pull in a new kernel as well.
<jordotech> ah thanks :) Pici
<newubuntist> hi i wanted to add a line to my sources.list file in order to download   this library :  libc6-amd64_2.13-0ubuntu13_i386.deb - Ubuntu 11.04 - Ubuntu Main, but when i added  the link to the sources.list i got an error message saying:
<newubuntist> E: Unable to locate package libc6-amd64_2.13-0ubuntu13_i386.deb E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libc6-amd64_2.13-0ubuntu13_i386.deb' E: Unable to locate package Ubuntu E: Unable to locate package 11.04 E: Couldn't find any package by regex '11.04' E: Unable to locate package Ubuntu E: Unable to locate package Main
<twotenam> Make sure that where ever you're downloading that package from, make sure it still exsists on the remote server. also check to make sure the path name is correct
<twotenam>  actually
<twotenam> "libc6-amd64_2.13-0ubuntu13_i386.deb - Ubuntu 11.04 - Ubuntu Main" is that exactly what you're putting in your sources file?
<pitthappens> sipior: booting into older kernel and running sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<twotenam> it needs to just be "libc6-amd64_2.13-0ubuntu13_i386.deb" because "ubuntu 11.04" and "ubuntu main" aren't part of that file name, probably part of something else.
<sipior> pitthappens: you might try "dist-upgrade" instead; up to you.
<newubuntist> twotenam : i put the link in my sourceslist file
<sipior> pitthappens: double-check the package removed list, and make sure the good kernel is not being removed, though :-)
<newubuntist> twotenam: but in the source we are supposed to put the links? not the names of the librairies
<pitthappens> sipior: i really don't want to upgrade to 11.04, i'm taking a stand against their changing the desktop version
<tommis> how i find out my routers ip adress in ubuntu?
<sipior> pitthappens: that's not what dist-upgrade does.
<pitthappens> sipior: what does it do then?
<sipior> pitthappens: have a look in the apt-get man page, if you're curious. for the current situation, it makes little difference, i suppose.
<twotenam> newubuntists: i'm not sure about what sources.list is doing, but i know that if you're downloading a package from somewhere else besides your own computer, you need an absolute file name like "http://somelinuxplace.com/files/libc6-amd64_2.13-0ubuntu13_i386.deb"
<twotenam> an 'absolute link"
<mithran> hi all i just installed kde on ubuntu server, how do i make it start the gui on a reboot?
<newubuntist> <twotenam>: in this sources.list  file we find links this is why i don't knwo wht to put , coz when i added the corresponding mirror it didn't work
<mithran> i looked for the /etc/inittab, but could not find it
<BluesKaj> mithran, install kubuntu-desktop
<mithran> i installed kde-minimal and xserver-xorg-core
<mithran> BluesKaj, then xinit, and startx launches the gui
<BluesKaj> you need the desktop
<angheloko> mithran, install a login manager or create script to startx via cron (@reboot) or initd
<usr13> !upstart | mithran
<ubottu> mithran: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ubun> is there a way to uninstall USB Universal Installer from my usb device
<mithran> actually the whole point of installing the server was to try and install the webmin and then the desktop, now im going to reformat the disk
<BluesKaj> webmin is dangerous
<usr13> mithran: (Ubuntu no longer uses /etc/inittab because of upstart )
<davis> hmm. i installed chrome using ubuntu software center and I installed the oracle JRE via web. Did the sudo install of the binary and java is installed. How do I complete the install by integrating chrome with the jre?
<mithran> BluesKaj, it was kind of nice, didnt know it had that much of functionlaity
<twotenam> newubuntist: i assume that links are what you need. just based on what you typed in for the initial problem, that wasn't the right kind of link. not really sure from here.
<mithran> usr13, thanks a lot, looking into it now
<BluesKaj> I still kubuntu-desktop is the best way to go
<BluesKaj> think
<mithran> BluesKaj, too heavy
<angheloko> but for a server why do you need a de? wouldn't a wm like opebox be enough, mithran
<BluesKaj> mithran, why you want kde don't you ...I don't see the point otherwise , it's only abit larger. you always remove plasma if you want
<BluesKaj> can
<silence-_-> hello everyone
<skinnyfingers> Hi silence.
<newubuntist> <twotenam>  here's the link  http://pkgs.org/package/libc6-amd64 , and i wanted to download the package corresponding to ubuntu .11.04 but it didn't work
<wolf__> jpds_ i dont think i know what a server is .... i went to software apps and tried to dn load but no go ... i think my lack of exprerience with computers leaves me handcaped....cause im not sure what im doing
<pitthappens> sipior: just type sudo dist-upgrade?
<sipior> pitthappens: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ShadesEdge> Do the server CD installs only the server kernel?
<Dr_Willis> ShadesEdge:  i think so. you could install others later if you wanted
<pitthappens> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610693/
<BluesKaj> I used ubuntu server for a while but decided that full desktop install would serve my needs better , since I spend so much time on it now
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure whats differnt in a server kernel now a days
<silence-_-> does anyone know if you can move the close/minimize/maximize  to the right hand side in ubuntu v11?
<Akuma> hello I just updated my system and I get the following message when trying to start chromium browser: Settings schema 'org.gnome.system.proxy' is not installed
<Dr_Willis> !controls | silence-_-
<ubottu> silence-_-: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<Akuma> chromium was working fine before I did the update
<twotenam> newubuntist: so in your sources.list file, you should have put as an entry "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc6-amd64_2.13-0ubuntu13_i386.deb"
<ShadesEdge> Dr_Willis: So would it be a good idea to install the server Ubuntu and then install the normal generic kernel?
<pitthappens> silence-_-: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<twotenam> newubuntist: have you tried that? if not, try it.
<pitthappens> silence-_-: it works for 11.04 too
<Dr_Willis> ShadesEdge:  why does it matter?
<BluesKaj> Akuma, open chromium  , type about:plugins in the addressbar , enable flash etc
<silence-_-> thanks for the fast responses ^^
<sipior> pitthappens: that's...bizarre. you've just booted into the old kernel, and /var is read-only?
<pitthappens> apparently
<newubuntist> <twotenam> no ididn't try the same link tht u put, i tried an other one, let me try it and get back to you
<john__> ays I need a new flash version and downloads a file with extension .apt ubuntu asks what package is to open this
<sipior> pitthappens: i would check dmesg to see if a problem was reported that got the filesystem remounted read-only.
<ShadesEdge> Dr_Willis: I want a plain Ubuntu without having to download everything by the CD. I want something that is in a way the Minimal CD but that you don't need to download lots of thing.
<Akuma> BluesKaj: I cannot start chromium...
<KM0201> john__: what version of flash do you have now/
<twotenam> what are these wierd user names joining?
<Dr_Willis> ShadesEdge:  you could try lubuntu. its a light-ubuntu variant with the lxde desktop. its veyr useable by default.
<john__> insta;ll says 10
<KM0201> john__: 10 what?.. there's like 10 different 10 versions.. what are you trying to do, get the beta version?
<ShadesEdge> Dr_Willis: I want a plain Ubuntu, that means no program like GIMP preinstalled.
<nithin935> @john_get it from the adobe site, a deb
<Dr_Willis> ShadesEdge:  gimp is not preinstalled any more...
<angheloko> ShadesEdge, how about the server install, just select Minimal Install for the mode (F4 in the install screen)
<ShadesEdge> Dr_Willis: It was an example...
<ShadesEdge> angheloko: Thanks :)
<16SAAGH3E> no windows borders help please http://imagebin.org/154237
<Dr_Willis> ShadesEdge:  if you want a useable X desktop. then Lubuntu is the way to go. lightest, with most apps people need.
<john__> when in facebook I get told need new verrsion  .apt file
<16SAAGH3E> please help me out
<pitthappens> sipior: i'm reinstalling
<pitthappens> 10.04
<ShadesEdge> Dr_Willis: I want openbox with a plain ubuntu...
<pitthappens> sipior: 10.04
<16SAAGH3E> http://imagebin.org/154237
<ShadesEdge> Not a Ubuntu with alot of things installed
<Dr_Willis> ShadesEdge:  there used to be a openbox-ubuntu variant ages ago.
<biffbaxter> there are several ubuntu remasters with less overhead
<pitthappens> sipior: i was trying to avoid that
<16SAAGH3E> no windows borders ????
<twotenam> wat
<angheloko> ShadesEdge, i have the same setup - openbox on a min install
<nithin935> @john- got o adobes site and download a deb file for th flash installer
<Dr_Willis> ShadesEdge:  i forget its name..
<sipior> pitthappens: last resort, but i certainly understand.
<rizzeh> ShadesEdge: Crunchbang linux is for you
<biffbaxter> crunch is debian now
<barnex> Hello, where can I configure the location of notifications in gnome?
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of ubuntu spinoff's :)
<pitthappens> sipior: do you know anything about apache2?
<rizzeh> biffbaxter: even better
<Dr_Willis> unsupported by us of course.
<biffbaxter> ha :)
<ShadesEdge> rizzeh: ... I think the server minimal install is what I want
<Dr_Willis> ShadesEdge:  then you will be installing all the desktop stuff by hand.. good luck.
<biffbaxter> you can use the mini iso, but you have to download a lot
<biffbaxter> lubuntu works
<KerrMD> Kubuntu for me, thanks. =D
<biffbaxter> my distro works but I am biased :)
<16SAAGH3E> http://imagebin.org/154237
<nit-wit> 16SAAGH3E, have you been messing with compiz?
<sipior> pitthappens: a bit. keep in mind this is an ubuntu support channel, though :-)
<Dr_Willis> biffbaxter:  yep. Lubuntu works very well even. its not  offically supported yet i guess. but its very very useable
<16SAAGH3E> nit-wit, yes
<ShadesEdge> Dr_Willis: This won't be hard, I run Arch Linux on my main computer...
<16SAAGH3E> nit any help
<angheloko> lubuntu has lxde for the de and wm for openbox.. so it still has some "extra" stuff.. lubuntu is alread supported
<pitthappens> sipior: well apache2 installs differently on ubuntu
 * KM0201 loves lubuntu
<biffbaxter> lubuntu is official now
<barnex> After upgrading to 11.04 my notifications started to show in the center of the screen
<sipior> pitthappens: what's your question?
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu is now official? i thought it was the next release. :)
<16SAAGH3E> nit-wit, i was trying to have compiz on my gnome
<nit-wit> 16SAAGH3E, click the windows decorations
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: i don't think its oficial yet... but its coming...
<Dr_Willis> I did find a 64bit Lubuntu variant the other day. :)
<nit-wit> in compiz
<pitthappens> sipior: i had apache2 running the default webserver and i added a virtual host so i could redirect to ssl
<16SAAGH3E> nit-wit, yep i clicked it already but no effect i have restarted also
<pitthappens> sipior: but now i want to do name based virtual hostong on it
<biffbaxter> lubuntu 11.10 will be the first, but Shuttleworth announced May 11
<nit-wit> 16SAAGH3E, have you run compiz --replace to restart it
<angheloko> pitthappens, create a conf file in /etc/apache/sites-available
<davis> i am kind of lost with this java and chrome install.
<sipior> pitthappens: might be useful to you: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/09/setting-up-name-based-virtual-hosting/
<16SAAGH3E> nit-wit, it says segmentation fault
<chris34g3> hey, is it possible to show space / free space below the desktop icon labels (i found out gconf can put them next to icons but nothing more)
<16SAAGH3E> nit-wit, couldnt find a perfect decorator match error
<nit-wit> 16SAAGH3E, go to preferences and put it back to default.  Is it the cube you want i have a link that has worked quite well.
<strictlysensi> Hi. Anyone know abt ubuntu with dell latitude d830? (Centrino dual core 2.4ghz nvidia quadro nvs 140m 256mb)
<rizzeh> chris34g3: you probably need conky, here is mine: https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/conkydesktop.png?w=53bd1e51
<brownj3199> strictlysensi: the best way i've found is just to burn it and try to see if everything works during a live session
<chris34g3> rizzeh, thx for the answer but i do not want to do it with conky but just show the free space below the hdd label (made by nautilus itself) if possible
<rizzeh> nautilus show free space
<chris34g3> rizzeh next to the icon label on the desktop?
<Rehan> my Ralink RT2860 wifi card keeps disconnecting from my wifi network whenever I switch my laptop to battery mode. I checked iwconfig and power mgmt is turned off for it. What else can I check/do? Thank you.
<newubuntist> <twotenam> it didn't work  here's the message i got : E: Type 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc6-amd64_2.13-0ubuntu13_i386.deb' is not known on line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list E: The list of sources could not be read.
<nit-wit> 16SAAGH3E, http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<strictlysensi> brownj3199: good idea. Thx!
<chris34g3> rizzeh, any idea?
<prashant_123456> nit-wit, cannot restore to default
<rizzeh> bah using widget, conky, no]
<chris34g3> rizzeh, thx anyways, maybe i find a solution, but u know what i want, right (like os x does it)
<prashant_123456> nit-wit, 16SAAGH3E>
<angheloko> its 21 May here... no earthquakes so far :)
<rizzeh> chris34g3:  yer, under the desktop icons
<hypetech> god works on eastern standard time
<hypetech> duh
<nit-wit> prashant_123456, are yo referencing another if so include the nic please.
<nit-wit> *you
<mithran> BluesKaj, why did you say that webmin is dangerous?
<mbeierl> nit-wit: that link... it's so beautiful.  That's what I want from unity!  Can't wait to be able to upgrade (can't right now due to lack of iPhone tethering)
<newubuntist> <twotenam> : this is the error message i had when i added the link you gave me to my souces.list  :      E: Type 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc6-amd64_2.13-0ubuntu13_i386.deb' is not known on line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list E: The list of sources could not be read.
<prashant_123456> nit-wit, i m having no windows borders
<mithran> sorry went for a break :)
<rizzeh> chris34g3: i'd go for conky still, but that's my personal bais :)
<prashant_123456> nit-wit, i have changed my nic from 16SAAGH3E to this one
<chris34g3> rizzeh, i think i will do it with conky for now, as workarround place it below the icons
<nit-wit> prashant_123456, I'm not any expert with compiz you might loook at the link I posted I will post it again if you need
<llutz> !webmin | mithran
<ubottu> mithran: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<prashant_123456> nit-wit, please
<rizzeh> chris34g3: here is a good thread on conky configs: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/59/my-conky-config/
<chris34g3> rizzeh, thx
<MonkeyDust> ik had dat toen ik 'the ghost in the atom las'
<nit-wit> prashant_123456, this is to get the cube the secondaryt panel like docky is key here I used synapse as at points everything looks like a total meltdown.    http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<filsuf> hallo list ... anybody uses ACER 1830T i5 intel?
<sipior> MonkeyDust: onjuist kanaal, misschien? :-)
<ShadesEdge> Which one is lighter? Ubuntu minimal CD with Openbox or Arch Linux with Openbox?
<ShadesEdge> :(
<rizzeh> arch
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<MonkeyDust> idd sipior :)
<BluesKaj> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<BluesKaj> mithran, ^
<gabriel_> I have a Dell Latitude D800 and I installed the 11.04 version, the problem is that most of the time it doesnt boot
<Assid> okay theres something wrong with tinyca on ubuntu 11.04
<gabriel_> it shows a lot of white stuff and freezes
<MonkeyDust> gabriel_: a bit more specific pls
<Assid> if i try to sign any request.. it keeps saying the CA password is wrong
<Guest55980> i have tryed to dn load these plug ins so i can play NPR BUT I GET THIS MESSAGE; failed and cant find .....any one know how to solve this?
<mithran> ShadesEdge, , Ubuntu minimal CD is not too light once you get past the fact that its only command line...
<nit-wit> ShadesEdge, if you want arch with open box archbang is very light.
<ShadesEdge> mithran: With openbox :)
<mithran> BluesKaj, had no idea, thats bad
<rizzeh> ShadesEdge: http://peppermintos.com/  ?
<Assid> anyone around that can confirm this
<gabriel_> when I boot it shows in white and freezes and sometimes it boots normal
<mithran> ShadesEdge, crunchbang
<mithran> :)
<gabriel_> it has an nvidia geforce 5200 go video card
<ShadesEdge> I just asked which one is the most light
<rizzeh> mithran is right on the money
<ShadesEdge> Between these two
<rizzeh> ShadesEdge: Arch will be lighter
<MonkeyDust> !ask| ShadesEdge
<ubottu> ShadesEdge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nit-wit> ShadesEdge, archbang also has a live cd a easier install then the standard arch install, and supported by arch linux
<ShadesEdge> rizzeh: for which reason?
<BluesKaj> gabriel_, did you install the recommended driver in admin/additional drivers?
<Assid> anyone care to check thhis
<messssi> hola buenas a todos
<nit-wit> Assid, check what
<messssi> hay alguien
<gabriel_> Yeah, I installed the recommended driver, I want to install the nvidia drivers from the official page but I dont know how, is a .run file
<messssi> hay alguien para una pregunta?
<Assid> nit-wit: the package tinyca is broken
<Pici> !es | messssi
<ubottu> messssi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<messssi> grandrew,  hablas español
<nit-wit> Assid, when where and how?
<Assid> nit-wit: make a ca .. make a sub ca.. generate a server certificate.. when you try to sign the new certificate.. it will fail saying the CA password is wrong
<Assid> i dont think the parameters are being set correctly
<thegladiator> hi
<misaq> hello everyone
<modris> Hi, i'm new in linux and want try lubuntu on old laptop, for now i made install, but in first day  i got freeze. How to check problem? which logs? i already chech hdd and memory with livecd whithout problem.
<nit-wit> Assid, I'm not familiar with this sorry if your using a server I would try the server channel as well.
<nit-wit> brb
<Abhijit> hi
<misaq> madris what is lubuntu?
<Abhijit> !lubuntu | misaq
<ubottu> misaq: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<amit> how to install a .sh file
<Abhijit> how to get 'only' a window manager and not any DE in my ubuntu? what will happen then? will i get super speed and performance? how to do it?
<Abhijit> help?
<BluesKaj> gabriel_, you gave to remove the recommended driver or disable it in the additional drivers , then if you want to take a chance on the nvidia .run driver , in the terminal ./nameofdriver.run
<Abhijit> amit, open terminal
<modris> lubuntu.net ubuntu edition for low and old pc
<Assid> anyone else wanna check it
<Abhijit> amit, cd to the directory where that .sh program file is. then do chmod +x ./filename.sh and then do ./filename.sh
<sipior> Abhijit: unless your machine is currently resource-starved, you're unlikely to notice a great deal of difference in performance.
<Assid> bug!!!!
<Abhijit> sipior, currently gnome is hogging the resources
<sipior> Abhijit: and how have you determined that?
<gabriel_> remove
<Abhijit> sipior, like firefox and basket needs a 5-6 seconds to open
<Abhijit> sipior, many aps are not real time responsive
<amit> abhijit can u tell the step more broadly
<operhiem1> I've upgraded to Natty, and I'm having a bizarre issue where the mouse cursor gets stuck in the lower right of the screen.
<Abhijit> amit, open the terminal
<UtakataSama> updated to natty, eclipse does not have scrollbars
<operhiem1> The same thing doesn't happen in Windows, so as far as I can tell it's not hardware-related.
<newubuntist> twotenam : still there?
<tensorpudding> UtakataSama: are you sure? you know that scrollbars look different in natty right?
<operhiem1> UtakataSama: Not even the orange ones?
<operhiem1> They're not visible until you drag them.
<sipior> Abhijit: the question is how you have determined that gnome is at fault. if the problem lies elsewhere, you will go through the trouble to install and configure a new window manager for no gain whatever.
<operhiem1> Or rather until you mouse over them sorry.
<tensorpudding> UtakataSama: should be a little orange sliver; you hover over it and the controls appear
<Abhijit> sipior, okay
<gabriel_> it also tells me that to install nvidia driver i need to disable noveau drivers, how I do that?
<tensorpudding> UtakataSama: it's possible they don't work right though, because Eclipse is Java and Java is silly
<Abhijit> amit, ??
<thegladiator> hi friends does Ubuntu have gnome 3
<thegladiator> is unity just gnome 3 modified version
<ShadesEdge> My Ubuntu install with the Minimal CD doesn't boots, it had the Ubuntu 11.04 with the strange thing and then it is just doing that sign over and over... _
<tensorpudding> no
<nit-wit> no
<Abhijit> thegladiator, no to second question
<tensorpudding> and no
<tensorpudding> thegladiator: though both will be yes soon
<silence-_-> smashing, I had to research how to enable the "run application" command, but now my menu bar looks how I want it
<angheloko> ShadesEdge, alt+f1
<tensorpudding> thegladiator: as in, unity will migrate to gnome 3 in the backend, and gnome 3 will be available as an option eventually
<ShadesEdge> thanks
<davis> hello, i am still trying to get java plugins to work with chromium. any idea how to do this?
<newubuntist> any body can help
<thegladiator> So currently gnome 3 is not available to us narwahl users
<tensorpudding> thegladiator: yes
<UtakataSama> tensorpudding they said that swt used some sort of adjustments  on gtk
<tensorpudding> thegladiator: there is a PPA, but it probably will break everything if you use it (it happened to me when i tried)
<UtakataSama> tensorpudding and hence now that natty uses Unity, everything BREAKS!
<thegladiator> acutally I have had daily hanging with 11.04
<ShadesEdge> Ubuntu <3
<thegladiator> was not the case when I used 10.10
<haffi> I just upgraded my Ubuntu server from 10.10 to 11.04 and now I don't get any grub menu on boot, just a command line grub interface
<operhiem1> haffi: grub> or grub rescue> ?
<haffi> and I can't get it to boot to run the update-grub command
<thegladiator> My comp with 11.04 is less stable than 10.10 for some reason , perhaps its some bug  somewhere
<tensorpudding> UtakataSama: do you see scrollbars in libre office?
<Lone_Wolf> Hi folks ;) I wonder if there is a downoad history kept in thunderbird, and if yes, wher can I find it ?
<haffi> grub>
<UtakataSama> tensourpudding:  havent observed
<sec_goat> Hello I am trying to set up Subversion on my ubuntu 10.04 with Web_Dav access, I have gone through the steps in help.ubuntu.com/subversion and when I try to access it from the command line it tells me "svn: Could not open the requested SVN filesystem" any ideas?
<nit-wit> I have had gnon=me 3 on any install you have to know how to set it up, personally I don'y like it so I don't use it
<operhiem1> haffi: You should be able to boot to a Live CD/USB to run update-grub?
<UtakataSama> tensourpudding:  but why were they designing this new scrollbar, its silly because no one uses that window area occupied by scrollbar
<tensorpudding> thegladiator: there are some bugs in 11.04, for sure, they're getting fixed though
<misaq> hey
<thegladiator> right , 10.10 was much stable
<misaq> can anyone help me with JADE technology?
<tensorpudding> UtakataSama: probably for aesthetic reasons, also OSX Lion is going to have similar scrollbars
<haffi> operhieml: I hope so. I tried it with a 10.10 livecd but it didn't work. I'm downloading 11.04 now (it takes time!) and I hope that will work
<Logan_> Lone_Wolf: Which version of Thunderbird do you have?
<UtakataSama> tensourpudding:  No i think it wasfor increasing the every more costly window space.
<Abhijit> amit, are you following me?
<operhiem1> haffi: Did you chroot into the system? I wonder if that would be the issue?
<UtakataSama> tensourpudding:  The problem is, I dont know where to put this, it seems that SWT wasnt totally platform independent
<nit-wit> haffi, is this what you see on booting grub>
<UtakataSama> tensourpudding:  or then was it unity which did something horrible w.r.t contract
<Lone_Wolf> Logan_, Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; fr; rv:1.9.2.18pre) Gecko/20110511 Ubuntu/10.04 (lucid) Namoroka/3.6.18pre
<misaq> does anyone know about JADE?
<haffi> yes, grub>
<tensorpudding> UtakataSama: unity did some unexpected things which swt doesn't support
<Lone_Wolf> does that answer your questio ? Logan_ ?
<tensorpudding> UtakataSama: this is the reason why the menubar appears in the wrong place in libreoffice, for example
<Logan_> Lone_Wolf: No, that's the version of Firefox.  Which version of Thunderbird are you using?
<UtakataSama> tensourpudding:  also costly on 3d system, resulting into rapid heat generation on a laptop for example.
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<UtakataSama> tensourpudding:  unity2d is even more buggy
<Lone_Wolf> Logan_, I'm so sorry, I meant firefox :(
<tensorpudding> UtakataSama: i don't know what you mean, i have no experiences of performance decreasing using unity
<nit-wit> haffi, tab complete nics so we know who your talking to.  run this script and paste bin the text from the generated file.    http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<tensorpudding> UtakataSama: unity 2d isn't released yet
<tensorpudding> UtakataSama: will be available in oneiric
<UtakataSama> tensourpudding:  it is, i believe i used it
<ShadesEdge> Should I use Openbox or then IceWM on Ubuntu?
<operhiem1> My mouse cursor gets confined to a small space in the lower right when I move it there, and it's hard to move it back to the rest of the screen. Any ideas?
<ShadesEdge> ???
<Logan_> Lone_Wolf: Ah, yes.  To access your download history, go to Tools --> Downloads.  However, if you don't see your menubar, go to the "Firefox" menu, and then hit "Downloads."
<tensorpudding> UtakataSama: running a pre-release?
<tensorpudding> UtakataSama: unity2d is not the same as ubuntu classic; don't get them confused
<haffi> operhieml: will do!
<Lone_Wolf> Logan_, thank you so much, I feared I had to go and look it up in /var
<Logan_> Lone_Wolf: You're welcome.
<UtakataSama> tensourpudding:  i know its 2d version of unity which doesnt use 3d gfx
<UtakataSama> tensourpudding:  meaning light on cpu / 3d card
<UtakataSama> tensourpudding:  that is why i installed it in the first palce
<Logan_> !better | ShadesEdge
<ubottu> ShadesEdge: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tensorpudding> UtakataSama: it's also not finished, like i said, meaning that any bugs you have are to be expected
<Vardan> hi all
<Vardan> people is that possible to update gnome 2.32.0 to 2.32.1 in ubuntu 10.10?
<UtakataSama> i seem to have it via apt
<ShadesEdge> Logan_: Sorry, thanks at the same time :)
<tensorpudding> Vardan: updating GNOME versions is probably a bad idea
<Vardan> why?
<tensorpudding> Vardan: the version that came with whatever Ubuntu release you use is the supported one
<braiam> how i can get the clock on natty in 12h format, the option doesn't work, I use the LC=es.DO
<Vardan> but I want to install application which need gnome 2.32.1 packages
<Dr_Willis> braiam:  you might need to log out/back in to get it to 'restart' the clock to show it in 12 hr format
<tensorpudding> Vardan: what application is this?
<moses> whats a good light music player for ubuntu?
<Vardan> rhythm-e
<tensorpudding> Vardan: it'd be better to recompile it for your version of gnome
<braiam> Dr_Willis: ok, i'll try
<tensorpudding> moses: rhythmbox?
<tensorpudding> Vardan: why does it require that version of gnome?
<Vardan> don't know
<tensorpudding> Vardan: how do you know it does?
<Vardan> tensorpudding: Version of libtotem-plparser17 on system is 2.30.3-0ubuntu1.
<tensorpudding> Vardan: how are you installing it?
<Vardan> downloaded deb files
<tightwork> uewbontew
<stwange> hi, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 on a Samsung RV510 laptop and the wireless keeps dropping out (every minute) on a local WEP connection. Can someone please spare a little time to help me debug it?
<Vardan> I think I need old version ov rhythm-e
<tensorpudding> Vardan: ...yeah, that's a bad idea
<tensorpudding> Vardan: the package is almost surely for ubuntu 11.04
<tensorpudding> Vardan: you probably need to download the source package
<tensorpudding> Vardan: you can't mix-and-match binary package versions because it can cause breakage
<Vardan> I see
<tensorpudding> Vardan: is this not available from the software center?
<Vardan> no
<Vardan> only rhythmbox
<nit-wit> haffi, are you going to run the script I posted?
<tensorpudding> Vardan: you've got a couple of options
<Mannyuel> can anyone running natty tell me if u have multiple pdfs open or any other app that can be open simulatneously, will they just stack on 1 icon on the unity dash thing?
<Dr_Willis> Mannyuel:  they should stack.
<Mannyuel> how does it look?
<Mannyuel> when i hoover my mouse over the icon?
<Dr_Willis> like a little stack of cards.. spread out over the desktop if you click on the icon i recall.
<REK_007> does ubuntu 10.04.02 LTS support i5 2500K ?
<Mannyuel> oh ok so its like windows 7
<Dr_Willis> Mannyuel: search for videos of unity on youtube.
<Dr_Willis> Mannyuel:  not really.
<Mannyuel> it make all the windows visible?
<Mannyuel> like expose
<Dr_Willis> it is using expose i think
<tensorpudding> REK_007: like the Intel i5 processor? sure
<REK_007> tensorpudding: Are you running it ?
<Mannyuel> hmm im debating switching to natty.... but the top menu cannot be autohide
<tensorpudding> REK_007: no
<chaorain> weird request, is there an app that I can turn my whole screen into a clock?
<stwange> hi, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 on a Samsung RV510 laptop and the wireless keeps dropping out (every minute) on a local WEP connection. Can someone please spare a little time to help me debug it?
<REK_007> I am facing a strange problem . It doesnt load beyond GRUB
<eb3ha4el> sorry for interrupting, but does anyone know how to create bootable usb for windows 7 from internal, pre-installed recovery disk in HD?
<Dr_Willis> Mannyuel:  you can tweak or disable the global menu
<tensorpudding> REK_007: but the kernel supports it, as it does every modern CPU in that family
<filsuf> winfuck released an app for that eb3ha4el
<tensorpudding> REK_007: probably not the CPU's fault
<tensorpudding> !language | filsuf
<ubottu> filsuf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pici> filsuf: Please mind your language here.
<nit-wit> eb3ha4el, ntfs partion with the bootflag exatrcyt to it all in Ubuntu
<filsuf> just download it from winfuck
<REK_007> well i thought so  . 10.10 support my CPU and 11.04 does but i wanted an LTS but the screen goes black and PC doesnt repond to setup or live run of LTS :(
<chaorain> REK_007: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Dr_Willis> REK_007:  whats your video gpu?
<nit-wit> ! lng | filsuf;
<Friar> Hi, I'm looking to encrypt text files with rsa keys to send via email...how can I go about doing that? I've read some on openssl, but i'm not getting anywhere on that.
<REK_007> Dr_Willis: I am on a ati HD5870
<eb3ha4el> winfuck?
<eb3ha4el> is it a.. kind of website?
<angheloko> !define winfuck
<REK_007> chaorain: Thank you for that .. but I want a fresh installation as am running a 11.04 but want an LTS version to prevent frequent upgrade
<maco> eb3ha4el: watch the language
<bindi> maco: lol
<bindi> eb3ha4el: he meant microsoft
<nit-wit> eb3ha4el, I gave you the answer
<bindi> eb3ha4el: but that usb tool was removed since it violated some copyright
<wafa> hi every body
<nit-wit> bindi, MS has a loader for usb it has been back for a long time
<eb3ha4el> nit-wit don't understand yours.. could you expand that little bit?
<wafa> i have troubles with glib library
<eb3ha4el> maco me? language?
<maco> eb3ha4el: the f word
<eb3ha4el> oh
<eb3ha4el> sure
<eb3ha4el> The F!
<eb3ha4el> nit-wit are you there?
<nit-wit> eb3ha4el, In Ubuntu with gparted format the usb with a ntfs partition put a boot flag on that partion then use the fleroller or file exstactor to load the ISO to the thumb
<KerrMD> Does anyone know if Quessel supports MDI?
<KerrMD> Quassel*
<nit-wit> eb3ha4el, bro settle down the channel is not for this nor for what you need,.;'(
<maco> KerrMD: what is mdi?
<lunarblaze> ok, i gotta bug you guys again :p i cant get ubuntu to recognize my usb drive..
<mirco> Hi all, I've setup 11.04 with LUKS... Now I'ld like to hide that LUKS device in nautilus! Is that possible?
<Henriquez> Hello i have to get my work email from exchange 2007 OWA is enabled. When itry to do this in evolution is says it is not supported. Does anyone know another email application that supports retrieving mail from exchange 2007 servers
<eb3ha4el> @nit-wit sorry
<REK_007> so no one is running an intel i5 2500k or any other 2nd generation i series on ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<KerrMD> maco: I am looking for the ability to split screen. For example have two roms (#ubuntu and #kubuntu) in a split screen side by side
<maco> KerrMD: oh, no. i just use the Chat Monitor for that
<nit-wit> eb3ha4el, I was getting in the info before you were told not relevant.;)
<KerrMD> maco: chat monitor?
<aguitel_> lunarblaze, with sudo sfdisk -l it appears?
<maco> KerrMD: yeah, View -> Chat Monitor
<KerrMD> maco: is that qt or gdm?
<nit-wit> eb3ha4el, private me if you need specfics
<maco> KerrMD: in Quassel
<tensorpudding> REK_007: you installed ubuntu and now it doesn't boot?
<KerrMD> maco: oh, nvm.. hehe
<hydester> hi, i installed the ubuntu 11.04 i386 desktop iso and the result was and amd64 install.  are the isos the same now?
<eb3ha4el> @nit-wit I'm all newbie.. how to pvt you?
<KerrMD> Thanks maco
<lunarblaze> uhhh
<maco> KerrMD: it aggregates all the chatter from whatever channels you tell it to (config in the settings, i go with all channels)
<tensorpudding> REK_007: try going to the GRUB menu, you can get there by holding down right-shift after the BIOS loads
<REK_007> tensorpudding: No i wanted to install ubuntu 10.04 LTS but its not loading beyond GRUB .
<lunarblaze> im lookin at a wall of text i dont understand :p
<tensorpudding> REK_007: oh, on the cd/usb?
<tensorpudding> REK_007: well, are you sure you have a supported architecture?
<hydester> ah, i was looking at the wrong computer.  forget that
<REK_007> I am booting from USB .. Ubuntu 10.10 works but 10.04 is not working .
<tensorpudding> REK_007: the i5 should be 64-bit, so either the 32-bit or 64-bit will work
<davis> i have two screens on this laptop, built-in and external. I can see the external screen, but I don't know how to drag windows to it. how can I do that?
<tensorpudding> REK_007: well, it could be a bug, or maybe a lack of ACPI support
<REK_007> tensorpudding: thats what am asking ? no one is able to answer me :( . I have tried both for 10.04 but none work . But for 10.10 both the archi. work and even for 11.04 both archi. work
<tensorpudding> REK_007: or maybe your installation medium is corrupted
<Dr_Willis> davis:  whats your video chipset?
<REK_007> tensorpudding:  I downloaded the cd almost 4 times to check for corruption
<tensorpudding> REK_007: the easier way is usually to verify MD5 hashes
<mdpatrick> How do I go about burning a 7.6gig iso to a DVD?
<REK_007> tensorpudding: done that too :(
<davis> Dr_Willis: nvida. i can see a wall paper on both screens
<tensorpudding> mdpatrick: check out brasero
<REK_007> mdpatrick: get a 8.5GB dual layer
<REK_007> and then use brasero or k3b mdel
<tensorpudding> REK_007: that is odd, then
<Dr_Willis> davis:  you did run the nvidia-settings tool and enabled twinview? then restarted the x server?
<REK_007> tensorpudding: guess then its not supported ?
<tensorpudding> REK_007: it can't be your processor, it has to be some other hardware, or a bug
<REK_007> I could not find an official link which specifies the support list
<tensorpudding> REK_007: what model is your machine?
<REK_007> tensorpudding: the new motherboard then .
<davis> Dr_Willis: i ran the settings tool. not sure about twinview. let me see.
<REK_007> tensorpudding: its i5 2500k + gigabyte P67-A UD3R B3
<pythonirc101> how do i update my machine with patches, but not upgrade to 11.04?
<pythonirc101> apt-get upgrade? update? ... ?
<Dr_Willis> davis:  you dont want a 'seperate X session' for each desktop either. :) if you enale twinview and hit apply. it should work. but  some apps may be confused. best to enable it and reboot, or restart teh X server. (sudo service gdm restart)
<tensorpudding> REK_007: there's no way it can be the hardware's fault, you don't need special drivers to get it to load the kernel
<mdpatrick> REK_007: So they do, in fact, make 8.5 discs? Do I need a new burner, or just a new disc, likely?
<tensorpudding> REK_007: how far does it go before it stops?
<Pici> pythonirc101: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> I got some dual layer dvd's  - not sure how big they are. :)
<aguitel_> pythonirc101, first update then only upgrade
<Dr_Willis> they never seem to work very well.
<davis> Dr_Willis: i enabled twinview. ill restart.
<pythonirc101> but upgrade will move me to 11.04 -- which has problems, isnt it?
<REK_007> tensorpudding: the screen from unetbootin comes .then i select default .. ubuntu load screen comes and then it turns black and becomes non responsive
<Pici> !distupgrade | pythonirc101 and since you,re going to ask
<ubottu> pythonirc101 and since you,re going to ask: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Pici> pythonirc101: no, see above
<REK_007> mdpatrick: depends on the DVD writer you have
<tensorpudding> REK_007: okay, you'll need to edit the GRUB entry then
<REK_007> mdpatrick: most burners support dual layer ..so a new dual layer disc would do good
<tensorpudding> REK_007: to make it verbose
<REK_007> tensorpudding: how to do that
<tensorpudding> REK_007: when you get to the menu, hit e when you see the default, look for where it says "quiet", and remove the word quiet
<REK_007> ohk
<REK_007> but will i get the option on unetbootin?
<tensorpudding> i don't know what you mean by "unetbootin"
<REK_007> of editing i mean
<tensorpudding> unetbootin doesn't have a menu, that i know of, not in all the times i've used it
<davis> Dr_Willis: that was the trick. many thanks.
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin uses syslinux, you could edit the syslinux.cfg
<REK_007> tensorpudding: how will i edit it?
<REK_007> ohk Dr_Willis thanks
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use the tools at pendrivelinux instead of unetbootin these days
<Dr_Willis> Or set up a GRUB2 flash that boots the iso files. :)
<REK_007> Dr_Willis: well i dont know that much till now :) still in learning phase
<Dr_Willis> So we got 'grub' 'grub2' 'lilo' and 'syslinux (and its relatives)' as differnt bootloaders. :) theres proberly a few more out there i cant recall.
<davis> how do i add an app launcher to ubuntu desktop side panel?
<tensorpudding> REK_007: does the menu you see look like http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/grub2_brown1-478x360.png
<Dr_Willis> davis:  when its running, right click on the ico and pin it.. or drag/drop it there from themenus i think
<tensorpudding> ugh, but wait, right, unetbootin, no grub, they use syslinux
<REK_007> tensorpudding: nope buddy
<MonkeyDust> davis: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/04/21/the-power-user%E2%80%99s-guide-to-unity/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=the-power-user%25e2%2580%2599s-guide-to-unity
<REK_007> tensorpudding: it comes in a simple blue screen with the options nothing fancy
<Dr_Willis> syslinux can some how a 'edit on the fly' option. ive seen that in some usb setups.
<tensorpudding> i don't know anything about that, but that seems pretty weird
<davis> many thanks. i think because i ahve the app out already, it just overlayed the existing icon.
<davis> im guessing it will be there the next time i logon.
<REK_007> Dr_Willis: you are right i found that
<REK_007> tensorpudding: the newer version of unetbootin have changed the menu to that :) but it can be edited the way Dr_Willis just said
<pythonirc101> is there a file system in ubuntu that supports compression?
<Dr_Willis> pythonirc101:  chgeck out the 'fuse' tools (specialized filesystems)
<Dr_Willis> !info fuse
<ubottu> Package fuse does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<pythonirc101> thanks
<Dr_Willis> compressed filesystmes are so -- 1980 :) heh
<Dr_Willis> I even recall hardware that did it  back then
<pedro> ola
<pedro> ola
<pythonirc101> how do i analyse the time taken to connect using ssh to one machine? I want to know if there is a discrepancy in the network
<pontino> when I try to restart ssh service with `service ssh restart` it reply to me: "restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused".. Anyone know why?
<bluntu> Hey all!
<bluntu> I am trying to get zoneminder running
<bluntu> That is: ZoneMinder
<bluntu> Does someone has some experience with this?
<bluntu> I read the instructions on Zoneminder in the discussion here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535947&page=2
<bluntu> but now I am stuck
<bluntu> Some ZoneMinder Ninja here able to help me?
<bluntu> or is there a dedicated ZonemInder IRC?
<pedro> no me sale la polla
<bibliotheque> hi guys, i m still trying to installlll xbmc on kubuntu... but till now, no luck. anyway, flash is not working, what should i do?
<ubun> what is a good back up program for ubuntu?
<kasun> Hi, I have ubuntu 10.10 installed with GRUB2, and I have just now installed Gentoo. Now, I need to add a menu entry for  Gentoo to the Ubuntu's grub.cfg. The issue is, I don't have initrd.img. What should I do? Can i just ignore the line for initrd in the custom menu entry?
<tyler_d> ubun: scp
<kasun> I'm not sure it's purpose exactly.
<ecinx> is there anyway to configure ubuntu for tablet use?
<bibliotheque> hi guys, i m still trying to installlll xbmc on kubuntu... but till now, no luck. anyway, flash is not working, what should i do?
<vooze> ubun: i belive Déjà Dup is.
<fullstop> Hi all.  I have a Dell Vostro 3500 with a BCM43224 wlan, running 10.10 and using the "wl" module.
<Onions> I have a question regarding empathy
<ecinx> so far it's not as finger friendly as windows 7 :(
<Onions> i cant send files, while using my jabber account
<Onions> do i have to configure something?
<varma> what is jabber?
<fullstop> My ping times between this laptop and my wireless router (running OpenWrt with the ath9k driver) are pathetic -- 300 ms or so.  Other clients have ping times <1ms.
<Onions> varma, jabber, or xmpp its a free instant messaging protocol
<fullstop> If I update to 11.04 and use the mac80211 driver for BCM43224, what are my chances of having better wlan performance?
<trism> kasun: yes, if you don't have an initrd, you don't need to specify one
<ecinx> How do I use pinch to zoom?
<fullstop> For reference, in windows 7 with the same hardware, I get ~2ms ping times so it is likely a driver issue and nothing hardware related.
<varma> i am unable to connect to the internet using boadband modem?
<kasun> varma: great. it should be generally located in /boot, right?
<trism> kasun: yes
<Onions> so, does anibody uses jabber with empathy?
<kasun> trism: thanks.
<abys> Hi all, the search engine in the unity dash is not working anymore, I suspect zeitgeist, could someone help me to find what's wrong? :)
<fullstop> Onions: I connect Empathy to google talk, which is xmpp.
<Onions> fullstop, can you send files?
<fullstop> Onions: I can't say that I've tried.
<Onions> fullstop, i keep getting errors when I try to send files to my contacts; but it works if I use a "pure" jabber client
<fullstop> Which "pure" jabber client?
<Onions> fullstop, i am using psi
<Onions> fullstop, most of my friends use either psi, or parlingo. And i can send files to them if i use psi, but not with empathy
<fullstop> Onions: I actually really like Psi, but having the ubuntu integration is nice.
<Onions> fullstop, yeah, thats why i want to use empathy :P
<fullstop> Onions: Have you tried running a wireshark trace with both programs and comparing them?
<Onions> fullstop, no i havent tried it. Empathy says that i have cancelled the file transfer
<Onions> fullstop, i am on 10.04 by the way
<new_kid1> Hi , is is possible to install Ubunu on a VM ...then make an image from it & later install it on a PC ?
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. Using v11.04; on a compaq  presario C700; I'm trying to use a Toshiba 32CV100U as a secondary monitor but this TV is supposed to give up to 1366x768 at 720p, and the highest resolution the monitor settings is giving me is 1360x768, and the image (which is very good) is out of proprtion. What can I do???
<Onions> new_kid1, i guess you could use remastersys
<Onions> new_kid1, to update the iso, and then burn it to a cd
<pontino> when I try to restart ssh service with `service ssh restart` it reply to me: "restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused".. Anyone know why?
<new_kid1> Onions, Remastersys is only available foe debian based distros ..I am planning to do thsi from rpm based one
<new_kid1> for*
<fullstop> Onions: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-gabble/+bug/610899
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 610899 in telepathy-gabble (Ubuntu) "file transfer Empathy 2.30.2 reports: "Error receiving <his_filename> from <his_nick>"" [Medium,Triaged]
<Pici> new_kid1: you asbed about doing it from an Ubuntu install though.  Ubuntu doesn't use rpms.
<CarlFK> natty, what happened to .bashrc ?
<Onions> fullstop, oh, so it havent been fixed :(
<Soothsayer> Is it possible to virtualize as well as dual boot the same windows under ubuntu ?
<Onions> fullstop, i will stay with psi then
<Onions> new_kid1, sorry i tought you were using ubuntu :P
<Pici> new_kid1: If you're not asking about Ubuntu, then you shouldn't be asking in this channel.  Many other distros have channels on this server, so its best to ask in one of them.
<RevSpecies116> Soothsayer: Good question.
<RevSpecies116> What's your case for that?
<_ronin> hi problem with vpn in ubuntu 11.04
<se7en> test
<RevSpecies116> test succeded
<new_kid1> Pici, If I goto their channel & ask about installing Ubuntu ..they will probably ask me to come here
<Pici> new_kid1: I don't understand your question then.
<afroman> I can't read nor burn dvd dl, any help?
<RevSpecies116> new_kid1: you want to install Ubuntu using RPM's and not DEB's?
<_ronin> hi problem with vpn in ubuntu 11.04
<new_kid1> Pici,  Hang on .... let me explain
<_ronin> after connect to vpn when i ping 4.2.2.4 i've got "network is unreachable
<fullstop> _ronin: netstat -nr
<new_kid1> A full class of students want to install Ubuntu ....I gave them  the idea .....no thet are asking me to install it on their PCs ...like 40 of them .....
<new_kid1> now**
<fullstop> _ronin: if there is no route taking it where you 4.2.2.4 is, you can't get there.
<RevSpecies116> Oh, aptoncd ;)
<braiam> I cant open my datetime preference, cause a timeout in dbus... anyone know the source of this?
<RevSpecies116> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<_ronin> fullstop: could you explain more?
<Onions> new_kid1, haha, nice
<fullstop> _ronin: it's also possible that you are sending all traffic through the VPN and your VPN will only accept traffic destined for your inside network.
<new_kid1> RevSpecies116, aptoncd comes later ...but what about installing Ubuntu 40 times ???
<new_kid1> Onions, Yes ...laugh
<fullstop> _ronin: what is the output of "netstat -nr" ?
<new_kid1> Onions, lol
<fullstop> _ronin: pastebin it
<_ronin> fullstop: where can i paste?
<_ronin> fullstop: could you send link?
<RevSpecies116> Do these 40 machine 'boot from network' capabilities?
<new_kid1> RevSpecies116, You mean boot from NIC ???
<RevSpecies116> yep
<RevSpecies116> Because if they do, I believe you can perform a network install
<Onions> new_kid1, if they are similar, you could try using clonezilla
<CyberGabber> ronin__: fullstop : I think ronin__ has to choose vpn-setting 'Use this connection only for resource on its network' to get proper local resolving ?
<_ronin> fullstop: http://pastebin.com/gRgRVKfD
<rcconf> hi
<Onions> new_kid1, but i guess they have to be exactly the same
<rcconf> When I enable Effects am I enabling compiz?
<afroman> anybody help to burn nor read dvd dl?
<___machine> hey, how do i get the divx plugin?
<new_kid1> RevSpecies116, I dont know they are all different kinds ...but I have decised to install the 32 bit version
<fullstop> _ronin: It doesn't look like your VPN is active based on the output.
<fullstop> CyberGabber: Correct
<_ronin> fullstop: how can i active that?
<jags> hey, I'm confused, I just booted my 11.04 notebook and all I see is a black background and a mouse.  On vty1 I ran top and found that gnome-session and gnome-settings-daemon are running @ 99% of cpu, any ideas?
<fullstop> _ronin: connect to your vpn like you did before and then get the netstat -nr output
<new_kid1> Onions, Okay I guess I will google clonezilla then ?
<fullstop> _ronin: I would expect to see a tun0 or tap0 interface with routes set to direct traffic through those interfaces
<tripelb> rhythmbox cant find "windows media audio decoder". I just plugged in sansa fuze with rockbox. How would I get this "decoder". I thought it came with all the medibuntu stuff.
<_ronin> fullstop: i got The VPN Connection faild to start
<fullstop> _ronin: Okay, that's an entirely different problem than your initial question.
<fullstop> _ronin: you'd have to talk to the person running the other end of the VPN and figure out where your settings are mismatched.
<Onions> new_kid1, you can get it with a bunch of other stuff by searhing for parted magic
<RevSpecies116> new_kid1: I think if the machines are able to boot from their NIC cards, you should be able to perform an mass installation
<CyberGabber> ronin__: Edit VPN-settings - IPv$ settings >Routes > Mark the option
<RevSpecies116> from the one [already] installed machine
<Onions> http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=downloads here
<fullstop> CyberGabber: He can't connect to the VPN at all apparently.
<new_kid1> RevSpecies116, But they are not connected to a same network segment
<_ronin> fullstop: i try but all of them are windows guy unlikely!!
<CyberGabber> fullstop: That's another problem...
<RevSpecies116> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<new_kid1> Onions, I have the parted magic disk ....what about it?
<Onions> new_kid1, clonezilla comes inside parted magic (excuse my english)
<pitthappens> i'm reading a tutorial about AD_join.sh is this something that I should create or is it a file already created by ubuntu install?
<rcconf> When I enable Effects am I enabling compiz?
<RevSpecies116> Can also be installed over the internet ;)
<nimbiotics> is there a channel for hardware/monitors/resolution problems?? TIA!!
<ssn> hi guys
<kasun> Hi again, so, I'm manually editing /etc/grub.d/40_custom file. My /boot is ext2 and / is ext3. What should I put for "insmod" command? is it "insmod ext2"?
<CyberGabber> ronin__: Did you get a goog stable vpn connection earlier?  ( see output of ifconfig )
<rcconf> if I enable effects it ruins refresh rate when playing videos!
<rcconf> how to fix?
<pitthappens> ls
<kasun> trism: ^^
<grkblood> how do you find out the mime-type of a file?
<ssn> im reading banshee has got musicbrainz support, but i simply can not find any plugins/functionality in my banshee installation
<MrKeuner> hello, all why doesn't evolution use push system with IMAPs POPs, etc? Is push system only for smartphones or something?
<rcconf> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<rumpe1> grkblood, do you mean something like "file <file>"?
<new_kid1> RevSpecies116, Onions  Okay I will try Clonezilla .....hope it works ..Thanks for your time
<grkblood> rumpe1, didnt even think of that :)
<CyberGabber> ronin__: Connecting to Microsoft VPN or what?
<pitthappens> is the AD_join.sh script loaded on default ubuntu install or do i have to create it?
<trism> kasun: yes, that should be correct
<afroman> help burn & read dvd dl...
<kasun> trism: ok. isn't there a documentation available about the parameters needed? This is like blind walking...!
<kasun> :)
<rcconf> why enabled effects ruins refresh rate of video
<rcconf> it causes flickering
<kasun> trism: and... my next question is uuid needed for the "search" command.  Is it the /boot or / ? ex: "search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 1c4adc10-a208-4373-b842-9851a8421da7"
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. Using v11.04; on a compaq  presario C700; I'm trying to use a Toshiba 32CV100U as a secondary monitor but this TV is supposed to give up to 1366x768 at 720p, and the highest resolution the monitor settings is giving me is 1360x768, and the image (which is very good) is out of proprtion. What can I do???
<RevSpecies116> nimbiotics: Do you have those numbers right?
<IBTeam_262535> hi
<pitthappens> is the AD_join.sh script loaded on default ubuntu install or do i have to create it?
<RevSpecies116> The difference etween 1366 and 1360 is negligable and should not effect the proportions
<Travis-42_> when I'm ssh'd into a remote computer, is there any way to just download a file directly (e.g. say i've switched directories to /home/travis-42/desktop and want to download info.txt) without running a separate sftp command?
<MonkeyDust> Travis-42_: try scp
<Travis-42_> MonkeyDust, that still requires me to retype the remote host and full directory in a separate command...
<MonkeyDust> Travis-42_: yes
<Travis-42_> so nothing I can do from inside the ssh program is what I'm asking
<MonkeyDust> Travis-42_: assign a custom name to the remote pc and use that in ssh
<braiam> Dr_Willis: it doesn't work
<Onions> bye everyone
<trism> kasun: the search command may not actually be necessary for your custom entry, I would skip it and only add it later if it doesn't work (I haven't used a separate boot in a while, so my set root and search lines specify the same partition, not really sure what the purpose of including the search is)
<Travis-42_> MonkeyDust, what about retyping the current directory I'm in? it would be nice if I didn't have to either retype it or copy and paste it when I've browsed to something like /var/www/app34/log/apache/ ?
<fullstop> Travis-42: you might be able to do something with netcat and ssh port forwarding
<mrb> hey guyz ! anyone using either Confity or Gunity on natty ?!
<MonkeyDust> Travis-42_: try making an nfs-link to your local pc
<fullstop> Travis-42: maybe zmodem over ssh
<Travis-42_> fullstop, MonkeyDust I'll look into trying these, thanks
<evanescent> when I run chromium, I get this: third_party/tcmalloc/chromium/src/tcmalloc.cc:406] Attempt to free invalid pointer: 0x7fc9db0ac268
<evanescent> i found someone else on google with a very similar error recently, but no resolution
<Erics> hi
<nimbiotics> RevSpecies116: Well I d0nt have the TV's manual but I googled and got the TV info from more than a couple fo sites, I can only guess its right
<wolf252> anyone familiar with xinerama
<mrb> anyone using a Unity configuration app ?!
<bullgard4> seahorse > My Personal Keys shows 4 entries. Why does seahorse on another computer in the same LAN not show these 4 keys also?
<minashokry> hello guys, I want to change actions performed by some special keys on my laptop, how can I do this?
<wolf252> Anyone familiar with xinerama? With it enabled I can only login in classic or safe.
<bullgard4> minashokry: Your question is rather gneral. Please define what do you mean by "some special keys"?
<RevSpecies116> nimbiotics: for all intents and purposes, though 1366 = 1360 in the world of resolutions
<kermit> how do i install natty with xfs? whenever i try by manually choosing the partitions, 20 minutes later it says it failed to install the bootloader.
<bullgard4> minashokry: What actions tdo think about?
<minashokry> bullgard4, I mean something like multimedia keys, but they aren't for multimedia
<ActionParsnip> wolf252: log in to classic, press Alt+F2 and run: compiz --replace
<kasun> trism: ok, well having separate /boot really complicate the things. now i'm struggling  with the UUIDs for the 'linux' menuentry line.
<Erics2> hello
<kasun> any help is appreciated
<minashokry> bullgard, on windows, I can select an application to run when I press a key of them, but on ubuntu, this key reduces the brightness of screen, how can I change this?
<kasun> trism: the sample command I found is "linux /vmlinuz root=UUID=1c4adc10-a208-4373-b842-9851a8421da7 ro quiet splash acpi_enforce_resources=lax"
<Arachon> Hey, how do I theme GDM?
<nimbiotics> RevSpecies116: The problem is that I'm getting  a 4:3 image no matter which res I choose, the only difference among them is how distorted I get the image
<kasun> trism: not sure how to say where is my /boot partition is!
<Laberkopf> anyone from czech here?
<bullgard4> minashokry: Multimedia keys are differently implemented on different computer types. So your question is hardware-dependent. There are certain hardware types with similar implementions though. I think you will need to state your computer type.
<dcorking> Laberkopf, czech is red hat country (grin)
<ActionParsnip> Arachon: you can only change wallpaper and login box theme. I can get you a link
<Arachon> ActionParsnip: Why is that? I've seen loads and loads of different GDM configurations around...
<davis> any reason why my backspace key does not cause my browser to go to las page?
<minashokry> bullgard4, Dell XPS 15
<RevSpecies116> For my HD TV, there is a button on the remote that changes resolution for me
<RevSpecies116> Like Cinema1
<RevSpecies116> or Superlive 2
<trism> kasun: take a look at the Combining uuid and basic scripting section near the end of this page https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2 , it has a pretty interesting solution using a separate boot partition and uuids
<RevSpecies116> and 4:3
<RevSpecies116> or 16:9
<ActionParsnip> Arachon: probably for the older version
<FloodBot1> RevSpecies116: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RevSpecies116> Perhaps it is the TV
<Arachon> ActionParsnip: Which is the latest?
<wolf252> ActionParsnip im logged into classic using 11.04, id like to use the new gui but with Xinerama enabled im unable to do so.
<trism> kasun: probably don't need the condition part, since you know you have a separate boot partition
<lambda> I have to delete the gnome keyboard settings... so everything what “Keyboard“ saves. Anyone knows where i can find the corresponding files?
<ActionParsnip> Wolf252: does compiz let you run it?
<bullgard4> minashokry: See for example http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-921870.html.
<ActionParsnip> !info gdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 672 kB, installed size 2208 kB
<fullstop> Travis-42: zssh + sz/rz will do what you want.
<RevSpecies116> nimbiotics: Ubuntu could be doing it right, and could be an option on your TV's remote control that is at fault?
<ShadesEdge> Is it possible to have GNOME 2 with metacity on Ubuntu 10.10?
<ShadesEdge> 11.04*
<ActionParsnip> Arachon: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13/
<ShadesEdge> Confused
<wolf252> ActionParsnip yes
<bullgard4> ShadesEdge: Yes. I have it.
<ActionParsnip> Shadesedge: sure, just boot to gnome classic
<Travis-42> fullstop, hmm, you're right, thank you!
<Arachon> ActionParsnip: Oh, so it uses Plymouth for the login prompt?
<ShadesEdge> I installed Ubuntu with the minimal CD
<ActionParsnip> Wolf252: cool, run ccsm and enable the unity addon
<ShadesEdge> I used to have lubuntu installed with but I really want the classic GNOME
<bullgard4> !prefix | ShadesEdge
<ubottu> ShadesEdge: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ShadesEdge> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cppguy> hi, if i do an upgrade to 11.04 am I amble still use the previouse one?
<ShadesEdge> bullgard4: I know
<ActionParsnip> Arachon: no idea. I don't pay any attention to it as its only a login screen
<bullgard4> cppguy: Not really.
<ActionParsnip> cppguy: if you want the old version you will need to reinstall
<ShadesEdge> ?*
<ShadesEdge> bullgard4: The real question is: If I install GNOME with apt-get, will I be able to get the classic GNOME and the old Ubuntu look%
<bullgard4> ShadesEdge: Yes.
<ShadesEdge> bullgard4: How?
<ActionParsnip> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<RevSpecies116> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ?
<Arachon> Anyone else knows what Ubuntu uses to display the login screen?
<RevSpecies116> ActionParsnip: He is on Minimal installation
<ShadesEdge> Arachon: GDM?
<ActionParsnip> RevSpecies116: aptitude isn't default installed in ubuntu now
<Arachon> ShadesEdge: But GDM is themeable, isn't it?
<bullgard4> Just use apt-get install as you have been used to. After Ubuntu 11.04 has been installed, just before keying in your password, you will find a menu in the lower row of your desktop screen. There please select "ubuntu Classic".
<ActionParsnip> Arachon: not much, other DMs are
<ShadesEdge> bullgard4: It is already installed :S
<mister_m> would it be possible to run Ubuntu with plan9 userspace?
<fearful> Hey I was wondering if anyone could help me out with Libre Office, I have downloaded and installed the ttf mscorefonts and they do not appear in any of the fonts of the LibreOffice writer.
<RevSpecies116> swap aptitude for apt-get, then ;)
<cppguy> how to change color depth (I am not using any proprietary drivers)?
<ShadesEdge> cppguy: Personally, open-source driver aren't useful except if you don't use any 3D apps or that you modify it.
<amit> which is the best linux distro
<bullgard4> ShadesEdge: Then you only need to restart your gdm and you will find this menu.
<ShadesEdge> bullgard4: Thanks
<itaylor57> amit: solarisx86
<ShadesEdge> amit: Ubuntu with the minimal CD
<bullgard4> amit: Ubuntu ftw
<ShadesEdge> bullgard4: Minimal CD or normal preferred?
<bullgard4> ShadesEdge: I personally prefer the normal CD.
<ShadesEdge> bullgard4: I forgot to mention I installed it as a command-line
<Jessy> hi
<Jessy> Im new using linux
<amit> what about fedora
<mister_m> would it be possible to run Ubuntu with plan9 userspace?
<Jessy> I like this System Operative
<Jessy> not
<Jessy> fedora
<zgraviton_> I have a quick question concerning reinstalling/updating Ubuntu, if somebody could help?
<Jessy> have a interface beautifull
<Jessy> xubuntu
<bullgard4> ShadesEdge: I do not understand very well what you bean by: "I installed it as a command-line."
<ShadesEdge> Jessy: lol, use the normal CD
<Jessy> because my machine
<bullgard4> ShadesEdge: I do not understand very well what you mean by: "I installed it as a command-line."
<Jessy> is low recurses
<arand> zgraviton_: Just ask, whomever knows will hopefully answer
<ShadesEdge> bullgard4: I installed only the command-line Ubuntu, not coming with GNOME
<Jessy> Yeah its this
<Jessy> i download yesterday
<Jessy> an installed today
<Jessy> i like
<Jessy> *-*
<fearful> Hey I was wondering if anyone could help me out with Libre Office, I have downloaded and installed the ttf mscorefonts and they do not appear in any of the fonts of the LibreOffice writer.
<bullgard4> ShadesEdge: Then please install GNOME now.
<guillermo> hola
<Jessy> gnome dont like sorry
<Jessy> i decided used this xubuntu
<ShadesEdge> bullgard4: Ok, apt-get install gnome?
<zgraviton_> I've got a second internal hard drive that I use strictly for media (music, videos, etc.); I was wondering if I reinstall/update Ubuntu, will the new installation still recognize the drive with all the data on it?
<Jessy> *-*
<Jessy> auwwwwwn i love linux
<ShadesEdge> zgraviton_: I think yes
<bullgard4> ShadesEdge: Yes.
<Jessy> zgravitation where do you chat???
<ShadesEdge> Ok
<Jessy> Oo?
<Jessy> hi
<ShadesEdge> Jessy: You have a program for that I think.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amit> how to make directory to desktop
<RevSpecies116> ShadesEdge: Wouldn't it be better for bullgard4 to 'sudo apt-get --install ubuntu-desktop'
<kfizz> Whenever I open "Sound Preferences" from the sound menu, a terminal opens up and a voice says "Welcome to Orca. Current desktop environment is classic gnome." and every time I close the terminal it just re-opens and says the same thing. Any ideas?
<Jessy> whats is a program???
<Jessy> linux is best
<zgraviton_> I figure reinstalling shouldn't have any affect on the drive -- it'd just recognize it as if it were an external hard drive that's already plugged in, right?
<Jessy> windows is a prostitute thats system operating
<Jessy> hahahahahahaha lol
<bullgard4> RevSpecies116: This may be true. I do not know exactly in what state his computer is at present.
<Pici> Jessy: Please try to stay on topic here, you may want to take a look at our channel guidelines linked in the topic as well.
<RevSpecies116> Sorry - looks like I swapped the names ;)
<ShadesEdge> bullgard4: I principally use the Minimal to not have a bunch of apps preinstalled
<tripelb> THird time is the charm.  reading .wav in rhythmbox? -- rhythmbox cant find "windows media audio decoder". I just plugged in sansa fuze with rockbox. How would I get this "decoder". I thought it came with all the medibuntu stuff.
<ShadesEdge> bullgard4: Using this command would just break why I use this...
<bullgard4> ShadesEdge: Right. Just do 'sudo apt-get --install ubuntu-desktop'. This may draw other dependencies also.
<zgraviton_> Can anyone verify: I figure reinstalling shouldn't have any affect on my media drive -- it'd just recognize it as if it were an external hard drive that's already plugged in, right?
<ShadesEdge> bullgard4: It will download a bunch of apps I don't need
<Henriquez> Is there an email application available that supports exchange 2007 for ubuntu ? OWA is enabled  (need it for work email)
<bullgard4> ShadesEdge: It is very difficult to confine GNOME to the bare minimum. Ubuntu is not congigured to reach this goal easily.
<xtrose_man> hello there guys
<ShadesEdge> bullgard4: Then I can see apps by apps of ubuntu-desktop
<bullgard4> s/congigured/configured/
<xtrose_man> can anybody help me on how to use webhttrack?
<bullgard4> ShadesEdge: That's the way ubuntu is configured.
<ShadesEdge> bullgard4: To have alot of things preinstalled?
<bullgard4> ShadesEdge: Yes. Exactly.
<ShadesEdge> bullgard4: Behind this simple OS hide complex things
<ShadesEdge> oO
<bullgard4> ShadesEdge: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: if you want a minimal gnome install, you can
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: or any DE really
<nimbiotics> RevSpecies116: I've been doin a/v and automation for more than 8 years and this is the craziest OS i've seen on a TV, Its clumsy and hard to grab, but I think Ive check all possibilities on both sides, the TV and on monitor preferences :/
<ShadesEdge> ActionParsnip: One other reason why I did choose the Minimal instead of the normal.
<RevSpecies116> nimbiotics: No worries - just as long as you have eliminated all the simple things first ;)
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: me too. Way too much fluff in a default install for my taste
<ShadesEdge> ActionParsnip: So now, I just installed GNOME. Let's see how this interface looks...
<gorioBR> hi all
<ShadesEdge> Minimal CD for the win.
<gorioBR> could anyone help me with this permission
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: sudo apt-get -y install gnome-core xorg gdm
<trism> kasun: yeah, definitely drop the conditional, because it is broken anyway, if /boot and / are the same partition it expands to (hdx,y/boot)/kernel, which confuses grub (in my test anyway)
<gorioBR> tat: impossível obter estado de `/home/gorio/.gvfs/': Permissão negada
<trism> kasun: otherwise, seems like it works though
<ShadesEdge> ActionParsnip: Already have xorg installed, I installed gnome instead of gnome-core
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: personnally i just install lxdm and lxde ;)
<ShadesEdge> ;)
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-core
<ubottu> gnome-core (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment -- essential components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.30+7ubuntu3 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 48 kB
<amit> can i play windows games on ubuntu
<tamarche> Depends
<ShadesEdge> amit: Wine on the way
<tamarche> Wine works to an extent
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: it may install it as a dep
<ShadesEdge> http://www.winehq.org/
<amit> actualy i mean to say pirated games
<ironhalik> anyone maybe knows, how is called the icon used as for chat in messenger indicator?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Amit
<ShadesEdge> amit: Only some games will correctly work.
<ubottu> Amit: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> !piracy | amit
<ubottu> amit: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tamarche> Well, there
<tamarche> 's a good answer =]
<ShadesEdge> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> Thanks :)
<ShadesEdge> !o4
<ShadesEdge> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<kasun> trism: i see. I haven't included the condition thing. But got a kernel panic error when booting!
<kasun> trism: Does the --set=root thing is only for grub2 version 1.99?
<ShadesEdge> zzz... Gnome is long to install
<robbmunson> ShadesEdge, Gnome is a big project. :)
<ShadesEdge> robbmunson: You're right :).
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: try  compiling lxde + xorg in gentoo on an old system. Takes days
<ShadesEdge> ActionParsnip: That's why I don't use Gentoo
<kasun> Is there a way to know the current grub version without restarting?
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: its why i have an image of the root partition, makes life easier
<Jordan_U> kasun: grub-install --version
<ShadesEdge> ActionParsnip: You're clever :)
<trism> kasun: I don't think it is specific to the 1.99 version, it seems to be present in the 1.98 version too
<james333james> Anynody knows ho to us dsniff ?
<kasun> Jordan_U: thanks...
<ActionParsnip> kasun: or: apt- cache policy grub
<trism> kasun: the kernel panic may not be a grub 2 issue, but an issue with the kernel you built for gentoo
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: just been at this game too long ;)
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: That will usually tell you that you don't have "grub" installed as the "grub" package is for grub-legacy.
<trism> kasun: the --set option just isn't usually specified because it defaults to root
<kasun> trism: well, no. There was some error of not finding a partition.... I don't know exactly what happened there...
<steiner> is it possible to connect windows 7 to a printer on ubuntu?
<ShadesEdge> ActionParsnip: Continue this discuss with me at the #ubuntu-off
<ActionParsnip> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu61 (natty), package size 278 kB, installed size 912 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<ActionParsnip> Hmm
<HHX> Can Ubuntu repair a FAt32 file structure?
<ShadesEdge> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trism> kasun: yes, but that may be a kernel issue. you aren't using an initrd, so if the modules required to mount your root file system aren't compiled into the kernel, you won't be able to mount it
<ShadesEdge> ActionParsnip: Go to the offtopic channl
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: I'm only here while i get home
<ShadesEdge> !offtopic | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ShadesEdge> Just make that command: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<HHX> Anyone know if Ubuntu can repair a FAt32 file structure?
<kish> i want to replace this useless windows key with a command
<pitthappens> i have an error starting the winbind daemon
<ShadesEdge> HHX: I don't think so
<pitthappens> can anyone help me please?
<amit> ubottu how to change directory into desktop
<kish> i want a terminal window to open up whenever i click this ugly windows key
<ubottu> amit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tamarche> pwned.
<kish> pitthappens, need to know the error message.
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: i know the channel. I'd only be there 5 mins as I'm nearly home
<Jordan_U> kasun: If you don't have an initrd you can't specify linux's root by UUID. But this is more of a discussion for #gentoo.
<pitthappens> kish: Starting the Winbind daemon winbind [fail]
<amit> how to change directory into desktop
<kasun> trism: i see. If I use an initrd image of another gentoo installation (with same kernel version but different modules), will it work>
<ActionParsnip> Amit: cd ~/Desktop
<HHX> thanks for the help ShadesEdge
<kish> pitthappens, that doeesn't help much ;/
<kish> pitthappens, try googling that
<trism> kasun: can't say, haven't used gentoo in a long time, as Jordan_U said, probably more of a #gentoo problem at this point
<amit> and how to install a .sh file
<minashokry> bullgard4, the keys I talk about looks like they not give key code when I use xev
<tamarche> What do you mean "install" an .sh
<ShadesEdge> ActionParsnip: Still here?
<Jordan_U> amit: What are you actually trying to install?
<ActionParsnip> Shadesedge: i come in the channel nearly daily. I know how to join channels ;)
<pitthappens> kish: when i type testparm it says unable to open configuration file "/etc/samba/smb.conf
<trism> kasun: I would guess probably not though
<ShadesEdge> ActionParsnip: Just join the Ubuntu offtopic, this is for support, not for offtopic
<amit> tamarche i mean to say how to run .sh file
<minashokry> bullgard4, they print somethings like this
<minashokry> FocusOut event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x4a00001,
<minashokry>     mode NotifyGrab, detail NotifyAncestor
<minashokry> FocusIn event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x4a00001,
<minashokry>     mode NotifyUngrab, detail NotifyAncestor
<minashokry> KeymapNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<FloodBot1> minashokry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Amit: chmod +x filename; ./filename
<tamarche> Do you know what an .sh file is?
<kasun> trism: ok... thanks for the help.
<tamarche> Answer come very easy in this channel . . .
<afroman> anybody knows why I can't read nor burn dvds dual layer?
<m477>  what is the name of program in 10.10+ instade gimp?
<amit> tamarche its a sheel prog script
<minashokry> bullgard4, when I press one of them in xev, I see something like that http://paste.ubuntu.com/610755/
<amit> tamarche its a shell prog script
<ActionParsnip> tamarche: file extensions mean little in Linux so could be anything
<kasun> n
<Jordan_U> amit: What are you actually trying to install?
<stefan_> anyway to get nvidia driver working with ubuntu 11?
<kish> pitthappens, you have to google those error messages in quotes. i don't know if you've tried that already but it's my only advice
<tamarche> Good, when you want to execute a script, it must have permissions.
<kfizz> Whenever I open "Sound Preferences" from the sound menu, a terminal opens up and a voice says "Welcome to Orca. Current desktop environment is classic gnome." and every time I close the terminal it just re-opens and says the same thing. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> stefan_: which chip?
<stefan_> ActionParsnip, gt 425m
<amit> tamarche what type of permission
<pitthappens> kish: if that would have solved my problem i wouldn't be here, but thanks anyway
<Jordan_U> amit: What are you actually trying to install?
<tamarche> execute permission, if it doesn't chmod +x allows it
<tamarche> amit: well, changes permission to allow the file to execute
<ActionParsnip> stefan_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Glycan> This is more linux that ubuntu, but what is a COM32R image? Google doesn't help at all.
<bullgard4> minashokry: I beloeve, if xev does show an output like that in http://paste.ubuntu.com/610755/ then on your computer the driver for these "multimedia" keys is not installed.
<stefan_> ActionParsnip, i installed the driver using the gui
<amit> Jordan_U actually i amtrying to install j downloader
<Glycan> Oh, and why is /boot/vesamenu.c32 not one? (Trying to live boot)
<bullgard4> s/beloeve/believe/
<stefan_> ActionParsnip, when i start ubuntu no gui comes up and doesnt show any errors. i now restored the old x11 config
<minashokry> bullgard4, so, any suggestions?
<kish> pitthappens, there is a channel for #samba
<tamarche> Stefan
<kish> i suspect that's related to winbind
<tamarche> What video card do you have?
<stefan_> nvidia geforce gt 425m
<bullgard4> minashokry: I would recommend that you google for your computer type AND "multimedia keys".
<FishErr> how i can install  integrated to titlebar program menu  to gnome in 11.04  (like in unity)?
<tamarche> Mobile nvidias are a pain
<fearful> Hey I was wondering if anyone could help me out with Libre Office, I have downloaded and installed the ttf mscorefonts and they do not appear in any of the fonts of the LibreOffice writer.
<Guest2090> userlist
<minashokry> bullgard4, they aren't multimedia keys. they are 3 buttons, on windows, one of them opens settings, one opens sound mixer and one can be assigned to launch an application of choice. any suggestions?
<ShadesEdge> Yes they are
<tamarche> stefan: What I did was use Sandra in windows to get my monitor's dispay id
<bullgard4> minashokry: I would recommend that you google for your computer type AND "special keys".
<tamarche> and manually add it to the xorg.conf
<minashokry> bullgard4, thanks a lot
<stefan_> will the driver work than?
<tamarche> I recall it working afterwards, but that was with my 310m
<stefan_> the thing is i just want to dim my display
<Guest3728> anyone use gyachi chat
<stefan_> ok in which section do i have to add the monitor id?
<tamarche> I am at work, so I can't tell you what my settings were.
<ward1234> newbie question... i was looking around my /tmp directory and saw a file called ssh-sUxyTKaD1881 what is it ....??
<Guest3728> need help no sound in gyachi chat
<ward1234> and i dont think i have ssh loeded on this machine yet
<Glycan> Argh.
<stefan_> ok i will try sandra thx
<m477>  what is the name of program in 10.10+ instade gimp?
<tamarche> instade?
<m477> tamarche:  instead
<bullgard4> ward1234: A ssh key only valid for the present session.
<ward1234> bullgard44, thank you
<abonec> hi, i have installed gtk2-engines-murrine but i don't know - how to launch this to configure?
<tripelb> Hi, where do you get the codecs for .wav files ..
<m477> if i convert 3gp to mpeg i will get better quality or to other extension?
<ShadesEdge> When I try to connect to Ubuntu classic, it says XSession, unsupported number of arguments
<duke_tim> Quality won't increase with conversion
<towy71> m477, shotwell maybe
<ShadesEdge> How can I connect to the Ubuntu classic interface without that bug?
<kasun> trism: Jordan_U: I just gave a try with an initrd image. Now, I came to a point where it said, that it can't find the root device and ASKS for the correct one. It says; can not find the root device at/dev/disk/by-uuid/<id>. I'm pretty sure that I got it right. Any idea what went wrong?
<sta7ic> plug and pray
<Jordan_U> kasun: Again, this is a gentoo question. Ask in #gentoo.
<JohnRandom> good evening
<duke_tim> lol "plug n pray"
<bullgard4> tripelb: codecs for .wav files  are commonplace. Usually Ubuntu installs them by default. If not, you may try to install the DEB program package gnome-codec-install.
<JohnRandom> quick question: is there a special way how to configure a ssh server in ubuntu to bind remote portforwards to all interfaces instead of only loopback? "GatewayPorts yes" alone doesn't do the trick
<LimitedAtonement> I just installed Windows SFU, has anyone heard of it?
<kasun> Jordan_U: ok, sorry
<sta7ic> LimitedAtonement: SFU? Shut fsck up?
<bullgard4> ShadesEdge: Launchpad will tell you how to get rid of this bug.
<joeoshawa> i am trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on an older computer and had to use acpi=off to get the install to work but now i am getting the same bright pink screen when i boot the computer after install
<Pici> LimitedAtonement: Yes, but I don't see what it has to do with Ubuntu.
<ShadesEdge_> bullgard4: How can I change from X to tty
<ShadesEdge_> I don't remember
<joeoshawa> the card i am using is a asus v7100pro with 64m
<duke_tim> ctrl + alt +f1
<aguitel_>  joeoshawa ,use lxde
<JohnRandom> or should I rather ask that in #ssh?
<ShadesEdge_> In a VirtualBox
<bullgard4> ShadesEdgeCtrl+Alt+F1.
<BlouBlou> Are backports stable? Are they recommended to use?
<sta7ic> joeoshawa: nolapic also?
<Pici> LimitedAtonement: Depending on your question, ##windows might be a better place to ask.
<ShadesEdge_> It's ok, I found it
<bullgard4> !backports | BlouBlou
<ubottu> BlouBlou: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<BlouBlou> bullgard4: I know what they are, I just want to know your opinions and experience with them
<ShadesEdge_> No, finally it's not that
<ShadesEdge_> :(
<joeoshawa> well i put acpi=off in grub and then i saw the files loading like a standard linux version but when the window manager loaded i got the pink screen
<bullgard4> BlouBlou: I personally have made only good experiences with Ubuntu backports.
<joeoshawa> if that makes any sence
<[HA1DFO]> Hi all. I've just upgraded my ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and e16-gnome is not working correctly. If I start e16, I got enlightenment, but with e16-gnome, i got only gnome. I checked gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/session/required_components and it says e16. Do you have any other idea?
<silvano> salve
<BlouBlou> bullgard4: my question is (and yes, I read that doc, but didn't find it); If, for example, firefox gets updated by a backport, will a natty-update be able to fix a problem with that version, or it won't ?
<Guest77351> Hi.I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 - All my programs and configs are installed - everything works superbly.MY QUESTION: How do I save all that on  dvd or hdd when I install ubuntu next on a different partition,everything will be  installed automaticly
<joeoshawa> when i installed i pressed esc then F6 then no apci and the live cd booted fine
<HHX> .
<[HA1DFO]> Another issue: it is my ~7th upgrade, and I got a kernel panic every time. Every time. Reboot, dpkg --configure -a in failsafe terminal, now it boots okay. Do I have anything else to do?
<joeoshawa> a little bright mind you
<Guest77351> Anyone
<bullgard4> BlouBlou: I don't think that a Natty update will be able to fix a problem of this kind in all circumstances. I noticed in the past that I had to do some hand-work.
<Logan_> !anyone | Guest77351
<ubottu> Guest77351: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Logan_> oops
<Logan_> !please | Guest77351
<ubottu> Guest77351: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Guest77351> like Ubuntu Customazation Kit
<Guest77351> but I wish to install
<Guest77351> no Live cd
<Guest77351>  install with all my pachages apps and configs
<ShadesEdge_> Can someone explain me why I am banned from this channel?
<Pici> ShadesEdge_: Please ask in #ubuntu-ops
<ShadesEdge_> Okay
<RevSpecies116> Guest77351: The packages part can be duplicated from within Ubuntu Software Center
<Guest77351> How
<ironhalik> 4does anyone know where can I turn off the pidgin status change notifications?
<RevSpecies116> As to configs, they would be in your home directory
<Guest77351> :)
<ironhalik> by god, I cant find it
<ShadesEdge> Hello
<LjL> ShadesEdge: i read you
<trism> ironhalik: Tools/Plugins libnotify plugin, you can hit configure to determine what notifications are sent
<Dimitar> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Dimitar> what do i do about this
<Dimitar> i cant open synaptic :(
<ironhalik> thanks trism
<eric__> hi
<ITkub> my laptop's processor is an Amd 64 can i install kubuntu 10.04  32 bit version?
<Pici> ITkub: yes.
<eric__> ? Ubuntu 10.10 samba4 error
<ShadesEdge> ITkub: Yes you can
<ITkub> aren't we obliged to use the 64 systems?
<rww> no
<hrezaei> hi people!
<rww> either should work fine
<ShadesEdge> ITkub: We aren't
<ITkub> oh thanks dear ALL
<ShadesEdge> ITkub: Personally, I would just install the 64 bits version with more than 3 GB
<ShadesEdge> And then, if really needed, make a 32-bit chroot
<hrezaei> what is upgrade ubuntu (from10.10 to 11.04) process? how much download it needs?
<BlouBlou> guys, a problem reported in launchpad (if that app is supported by canonical), will be solved in backports or in natty-updates?
<DJones> hrezaei: It depends what you've got installed, a basic system is probably a 700mb download based on the install cd being 700mb
<maco> BlouBlou: depends when and how it gets fixed
<LjL> BlouBlou: that depends
<vorlov> where in 11.04's gnome does one find the startup scripts?
<ITkub> ShadesEdge : i had some troubles with glib , this is why i'll try to install the 32 may be it will work better
<vorlov> i would like a terminal script to launch on startup when the gnome x interface loads
<ShadesEdge> ITkub: How many RAM do you have?
<BlouBlou> LjL: for example, unity problem with geforce fx series?
<BlouBlou> both are supported
<Dimitar_> hello?
<maco> BlouBlou: if its fixed in a new upstream release of teh software and we can pull out a little patch, then -updates. if pulling out a patch for it isnt possible, then the new upstream version can go in -backports
<ITkub> 3 Go
<HelloWorld321> stupid  question for the new Natty GUI: how do I get the Launchbar to collapse?  Mine is stuck there and is blocking part of my spreadsheet
<LjL> BlouBlou: which fx, my fx5200 isn't supported at all. but anyway for supported cards i suspect, as long as the problems are not with the proprietary driver, high priority will be given. just my own idea though
<BlouBlou> LjL: 5500 fx
<LjL> BlouBlou: still, if it doesn't end in -updates, it's unlikely that something as "core" as Unity will ever be in backports
<mcl0vin> anyone here worked with ddrescue , can help me please
<BlouBlou> LjL: oh, backports only include "daily" software, like for example... firefox, pidgin..., right?
<ShadesEdge> ITkub: You can stay with 32 bits with less problem, and it will be better to have a 32 bit OS
<hrezaei> DJones: in the update manager only there is 4 updates to download.22mb. so upgrade does not take much time. is it true?
<ShadesEdge> What is the name of the Gnome theme already?
<DJones> hrezaei: That sounds like its just a normal update rather than the upgrade to 11.04
<ShadesEdge> I don't remember :S
<Mannyuel> does anyone know of the ubuntu icon used to replace the start icon orb in windows is called?
<ITkub>  <ShadesEdge>  do you have an idea about this arror prob : usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<vorlov> is there a way to launch a python script everytime gnome logs in
<vorlov> on natty
<vorlov> ?
<triorieel> How do I install only 1 package as unsupported or pre-release? (I don't want my whole system to change, just 1 package)
<ShadesEdge> ITkub: I don't really know
<ITkub> ] <ShadesEdge> no prob thanks any way
<ShadesEdge> ITkub: Nope
<triorieel> ie. I would like synaptic package manager to show ALL packages so I can choose things manually, and the update manager to only get supported packages when outdated
<joeoshawa> triorieel, just install basic ubuntu then install the package after
<ShadesEdge> ITkub: have a nice day with Kubuntu. :)
<arjhun1984> hello people! i have a question concerning my arno's iptables firewall... could somebody help me out... i have both my external and internal network on the same interface eth0... I woant to allow anything on 192.168.1.0/24... but i cant configure the INT if as eth0... :S
<joeoshawa> triorieel, sudo apt-get install packageiwant
<ITkub> yeah i'll try !!!!!!
<ShadesEdge> What's the name of the GNOME theme used by default?
<trism> vorlov: add it to System Settings/Startup Applications
<ShadesEdge> Human?
<triorieel> joeoshawa, but I want the beta version, notthe supported version
<ward1234> another newb question whats libfakeroot for ?
<vorlov> trism: i did that.. yet it never loads up
<RevSpecies116> ShadesEdge: Radiance?
<vorlov> trism: i would like it to open up a terminal window with my script running in it....
<ward1234> no man page <pout>
<trism> vorlov: ahh then you will have to do something like: gnome-terminal -x python /path/to/script
<joeoshawa> triorieel, no idea
<_stefan> ctrl + alt + f2 doesn't show a console just freezes
<joeoshawa> i don't use beta's unless i have to
<rumpe1> vorlov, why not "gnome-terminal --command="python script.py"" in gnome-autostart?
<ShadesEdge> The one in the 10.10
<vorlov> rumpe1: ill try stby
<LjL> BlouBlou: it includes software that doesn't have hard dependencies, mostly
<RevSpecies116> I believe Radiance [Radience?]
<BlouBlou> LjL: then, would you recommend it for me?
<_stefan> can anyone help?
<joeoshawa> what command to i type in in grub edit when booting to get the same as the noacpi command on the install cd
<arjhun1984> hello people! i have a question concerning my arno's iptables firewall... could somebody help me out... i have both my external and internal network on the same interface eth0... I woant to allow anything on 192.168.1.0/24... but i cant configure the INT if as eth0...
<arjhun1984> oeps sorry for reposting
<BlouBlou> LjL: Because I don't know if it will break my system, or not
<Glycan> Argh!!!
<RevSpecies116> _stefan: Not sure
<DonNy88> QUERY [-nofocus] a1_
<d1gital> Curses-based applications (specifically aptitude) are not redrawing the screen properly for me.  Characters are being left over and not replaced with blank space when something new is drawn.  Is this likely caused by my terminal emulator, or by s deeper misconfiguration?
<neo3> Hi, guys. Is libre office better than OpenOffice? Why Ubuntu 11.04 has Libre office instead of OpenOffice?
<vorlov> it doesn't do anything.... nothing launches on startup and when i try it manually inside a terminal window it just exits
<BlouBlou> neo3: they are equal
<RevSpecies116> neo3: One word: Oracle
<RevSpecies116> neo3: Libre Office IS OOo :)
<neo3> RevSpecies116: what is the difference?)
<RevSpecies116> Not better not worse
<RevSpecies116> just not controlled by Oracle
<BlouBlou> neo3: it's "more free", I thinl
<joeoshawa> how do i boot ubuntu with the lowest possible graphics
<joeoshawa> from grub
<gremset> How can I remove a new version of a package and install an older version?
<joeoshawa> i know press e to edit but what command do i put in
<neo3> BlouBlou: you are trying to say than OpenOffice has been just renamed?
<BlouBlou> RevSpecies116: well, but... Ubuntu is controlled by canonical, I don't understand it :P
<BlouBlou> neo3: no
<maco> neo3: it's forked
<BlouBlou> neo3: I wanted to say they are equal at working time, and gui interface, they are not the same app
<maco> neo3: getting patches into OOo is and always has been *hard* --- for that reason, ubuntu always shipped Go-OOo, which is a fork of OOo with extra patches
<maco> neo3: Go-OOo is now LibreOffice
<trism> vorlov: if your command just prints something and exits, the terminal will not remain, you could try something like: gnome-terminal -x bash -c 'python /path/to/script && read -p "Press enter to continue"'
<DJones> neo3: Libreoffice is a fork of open office, effectivelly the same software but the developers fell out with the owners of openofice & & started to redevelop it as Libre office with improvements & faster fixes
<BluesKaj> joeoshawa, s root, open /boot/grub/grub.conf in your favorite text editor and add nomodeset to the kernel line.
<BluesKaj> as root
<_genuser_> hello ppl
<neo3> I understand, thanks
<trism> vorlov: or actually probably ; instead of &&, in case your script exits with an error
<BluesKaj> joeoshawa, the sudo update-grub
<joeoshawa> thanks
<BluesKaj> then
<jose> hola
<RevSpecies116> LOL, BlouBlou - Canonical has a vested interest in Ubuntu succeding, so until at least 14.04LTS I can see Ubuntu as being in safe hands
<RevSpecies116> But as soon as Canonical pulls in the reigns...
<RevSpecies116> Oracle on the other hand wanted to monetise their aquisition of Sun straight away
<RevSpecies116> in the process ticking of the OOS comunity
<scuffy> Hi!
<nit-wit> BlouBlou, have you figured out the boot
<nit-wit> BlouBlou, in low graphics?
<BlouBlou> nit-wit: I don't know how to do it from grub
<BlouBlou> I'm sorry
<iceroot> what is the common way to convert an ext4 volume into ext3?
<iceroot> without formating
<nit-wit> BlouBlou, do you now?
<BlouBlou> nit-wit: No
<Saw> hi guys. I'm trying to install ubuntu server, and a bit stuck at the partition scheme. After I set up everything I want and encrypt everything, trying to proceed on, i'm getting error no root file system is defined. After few tries, I think it has to do with the fact I encrypted most of my drives. Does the / mount point has to be non-encrypted?
<nit-wit> BlouBlou, boot the recovery partition line and at the gui 4th box down is a safe boot .
<scuffy> I am very distressed that I can not seem to figure out how change the passwd box to "no Echo."  I do not like to see bullets coming up every time I have to type in my passwords
<BlouBlou> nit-wit: I told you that I don't know
<RevSpecies116> scuffy: You jest
<nit-wit> BlouBlou, you get a grub menu correct?
<scuffy> Nope!
<ubuntu555> hello, I'd like to ask some advice: I have a plan to put my computer in a cupboard, which is 6 meters away from my desk. Should I buy extension cables for monitor, keyboard and mouse to do that or do I need somekind of box in the middle?
<BlouBlou> nit-wit: Correct
<MonkeyDust> about SSH, my remote pc's hostname is debian-server, but i cannot ssh to it, only to its ip-address, hints & tips pls?
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: because you dont have a dns
<BlouBlou> nit-wit: oh... maybe you confused me with joeoshawa
<nit-wit> BlouBlou, choose the kernel that says recovery it is the second one, hit enter
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: easiest way is to put the hostname and ip in your /etc/hosts
<BlouBlou> nit-wit: joeoshawa was asking for it, not me :P
<MonkeyDust> iceroot: in the client or in the server?
<nit-wit> BlouBlou, sorry bro I am a nit-wit .;)
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: doesnt matter where the dns is running
<KerrMD> ubuntu555: Either way. Extention cables would be cheaper I think. That said, I would use a kvm switch just because I am that geeky.
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: but how should your client know what ip adress belongs to debian-server?
<BlouBlou> nit-wit: don't worry, I was thinking "about what is he talking about?" hehe :)
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: that is the job of a dns-server
<BlouBlou> what is he talking about*
<nit-wit> joeoshawa, are you in good shape without me searching around to find out.
<flaco> hi all.. I'm trying to upgrade from 10.04 but I'm getting this http://dpaste.com/544825/ any ideas?
<ubuntu555> I just googled - kvm switch looks a cool thing. Thanks, KerrMD. I think this is what i will use
<KerrMD> ubuntu555: welcome
<bobobobobobobob> I had 10 on my laptop and then I downloaded and installed new 11.  I love it but the wireless wont work.  Before i think I was using the broadcom STA....why woudl the driver stop working?
<RevSpecies116> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I22JsYfOGqc for Scuffy whom left the chat
<RevSpecies116> scuffy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I22JsYfOGqc
<joeoshawa> BluesKaj, the problem with what you told me is that i cannot boot into ubuntu at all so i tried it from the grub boot menu but no go
<nit-wit> bobobobobobobob, there seems to be a broadcom wireless problem with natty per the Ubuntu Forums post look there it may help.
<lillem4n> My touchpad stops working after sleep. Is there a way to force-detect and make it working again?
<nit-wit> *posts
<bobobobobobobob> ah
<bobobobobobobob> just odd that it worked in 10 and stopped...lol
<lillem4n> It sucks to have to always reboot my laptop when I close the lid :S
<nit-wit> bobobobobobobob, that is the cocensus I hear as well.;)
<nit-wit> *consensus
<ubuntuhater> I have a problem
<RevSpecies116> go ahead ubuntuhater
<ubuntuhater> [note] this error is on a virtual machine
<rkmoore> hi
<ubuntuhater> Ubuntu 11.04 starts
<nit-wit> lillem4n, you shouldn't you need the edit the lid part i gconf-editer then power
<ubuntuhater> I casn log in
<FANUM> anyone know if ubuntu notifications work with xchat-gnome? someone wanna DM me to test it? or just quote me here?
<nit-wit> *in
<rkmoore> anyone know which channel is good for asking python questions in?
<nit-wit> lillem4n, would you like to know how to fix this?
<bobobobobobobob> nit-wit: thanks, the other odd thing is that the wireless worked for the install
<ubuntuhater> I can log into ubuntu 11.04 but after compiz fails and all i get is a cursor and a desktop background
<lillem4n> nit-wit: Yes please! Great news :)
<bobobobobobobob> cant I just use that?
<nit-wit> bobobobobobobob, scarry
<BluesKaj> joeoshawa, sorry i was mistaken about the answer i gave you , add "nomodeset" after quiet spalsh in /etc/default grub/ , then update grub
<nit-wit> lilleman your in natty right
<RevSpecies116> ubuntuhater: Try Unity 2D
<bobobobobobobob> i know, I installed on wireless and then after the restart had to switch to wired.....
<lillem4n> nit-wit: yup
<Ameth> Is there a way to connect to my computer remotely without loging in on the host computer?
<lillem4n> Ameth: SSH?
<scuffy> I'm still here. Trying to write down as i type. thanks!
<nit-wit> lillem4n, the hit aft-f2 then tyop gconf-editor and open it
<ubuntuhater> how do i set that?
<lillem4n> nit-wit: yup :)
<Ameth> Like vnc. With a gui. I cant connect with vino because it does not start without loging in.
<lillem4n> Ameth: Ok... Then I dont know. But I'm interested if you find an answer. :)
<nit-wit> lillem4n, go tp apps-gnome power manager the buttons
<Ameth> I do have ssh installed though and it allows me to connect without login on the host
<RevSpecies116> OKies, ubuntuhater, have you set your virtualised OS to ask for a password before you log in
<maco> Ameth: you can do "ssh -X" to get graphical apps forwarded through X
<RevSpecies116> Or does it just load directly to a desktop
<ubuntuhater> yes
<maco> Ameth: erm, through ssh
<ubuntuhater> RevSpecies116, yes
<lillem4n> nit-wit: yup?
<Ameth> maco, I have that set up and it works great, but I am looking for some way to do full gui
<RevSpecies116> OKies, ubuntuhater, before you type in your password for the user you log in as, is there an option along the bottom of the screen that says Ubuntu Unity
<RevSpecies116> Or Classic Desktop?
<ubuntuhater> RevSpecies116, Ubuntu Classic
<Ameth> lillem4n, I will get back to you if I figure it out then.
<nit-wit> lillem4n, change the lidsc and lid battery to do nothong by doble clicking to edit. then close go to your power gui and lok at the lid buttons should be a do nothing or nothing there.
<lillem4n> Ameth: awesome :)
<nit-wit> *nothing
<Tatsujin> Youtube runs in slow motion on my  Asus E35M1-I DELUXE AMD Fusion despite having installed the proprietary automatically on bootup the first time, I have googled but it seems this motherboard is too new so i don't see any help threads.
<RevSpecies116> ubuntuhater: When you click Ubuntu Classic [to change it] what are your other options?
<Tatsujin> drivers+
<nit-wit> lid ac lid battery to nothing
<lillem4n> nit-wit: Oh... but doesnt that make the computer not sleep when I close the lid?
<BitMoose> I have ubuntu 10.4 and windows xp 2002 installed on my computer but i want to get rid of windows now... how can i do this?
<ubuntuhater> RevSpecies116, It just crashed
<nit-wit> lille it just adds the option of nothing to the list alraedy there.
<RevSpecies116> Crashed at the login screen?
<lillem4n> Okies. *trying* :)
<seanicus> can someone please help me with my sound?  My laptop doesn't play sound through the speakers or external speakers but it does play sound through headphones
<seanicus> it works perfectly well wen I book into windows though
<ubuntuhater> [Kernel Error] Please restart your system.
<nit-wit> lillem4n, adds nothing to the lid controls in power
<tensorpudding> BitMoose: what exactly do you want? do you just want windows gone, or do you want to expand ubuntu to use the newly freed disk space?
<RevSpecies116> How many times have you tried to install Ubuntu in this virtual machine
<RevSpecies116> because if just the once, it may be a failed install
<BitMoose> to get rid of windows and expand ubuntu
<tensorpudding> BitMoose: either way, the way to remove it is to delete the partition that it inhabits
<RevSpecies116> If this is your second time to install with the same problem in the virtualisation, it could be the VM programme you are using
<nit-wit> lillem4n, do you have your lid set to hibernate rather then sleep is that the problem.
<BitMoose> how would i go about deleting the partition?
<tensorpudding> BitMoose: you can't expand the ubuntu partition though, unless you're in a live environment, which means booting from an ubuntu cd
<ubuntuhater> Once
<BitMoose> ok
<lillem4n> nit-wit: I think it was set to suspend before I changed to "Do nothing"
<lillem4n> but
<ubuntuhater> RevSpecies116, Once
<lillem4n> *testing* :)
<tensorpudding> BitMoose: there is a tool called gparted, which you can install from the software center (i believe it's available on the cd)
<ubuntuhater> RevSpecies116, Im going to restart with my backup
<RevSpecies116> If it is simple enough for you to do, try another install on a fresh VM machine and see if that 'fixes' it
<RevSpecies116> As the simple thing could be a corrupt installation
<adam2323s> hi, my machine sometimes hangs on plymouth, anyone knows what can cause this hangs?
<BitMoose> thanks
<multipass> would anyone recommend the rarlabs rar program?
<ubuntuhater> RevSpecies116, Oh I am already done :) I'll try it
<tensorpudding> BitMoose: using this tool, you can delete the partition, the one you want will be the ntfs one
<adam2323s> or how to successfully get rid of plymouth
<tensorpudding> multipass: do you need to create rar files?
<lillem4n> nit-wit: Nope. Touchpad still dies when I suspend the computer
<RevSpecies116> IF it still does the same thing that's when the fun starts ;)
<tensorpudding> multipass: if so, there isn't any other tools which can do it that i know of
<multipass> yeah, can the archive manager do it?
<lillem4n> I can close the lid now tho, but the battery will run out in no time if it isnt suspended
<tensorpudding> multipass: i don't know if archive manager can interface with it
<ubuntuhater> RevSpecies116, O_O it does still do it
<adam2323s> my machine sometimes hangs on plymouth, anyone knows what can cause this hangs?
<nit-wit> lillem4n, ah touchpad so it dies so you can restart with it? does the touchpad work after woken up?
<RevSpecies116> OKies, and when you try and change the selection from Ubuntu Classic, that's when it crashes?
<SkrappJaw> Any Debian buffs in the house? I can't boot Nautilus as root. Gives me an error about Dbus Server and Daemon.
<ubuntuhater> yes
<ubuntuhater> oh check this out
<isarl|work> Is this where I should ask for help upgrading Eclipse 3.5 to 3.6?  I've followed the directions elsewhere but I think it's an issue with me using 10.04 instead of some other distro (apparently the instructions work fine on Windows Eclipse installs).
<tensorpudding> SkrappJaw: presumably, you need to run dbus
<scuffy> RevSpecies116- Got it Thankyou's a bunch!
<lillem4n> nit-wit: Nope. Touchpad is always dead after woke up. If I plug in a USB mouse it works fine. But I have to reboot to get the touchpad working again :S
<tensorpudding> SkrappJaw: running nautilus as root sounds like a poor plan
<ubuntuhater> [3d acceleration active][128mb video memory]
<RevSpecies116> scuffy: No troubles :)
<trism> multipass: sudo apt-get install rar; then you can right click a folder, compress... and choose .rar
<RevSpecies116> BUT, scuffy, that system may fail in 11.10, as Ubuntu migrates to GNOME3 and Unity proper
<ubuntuhater> Running in recovery mode
<adam2323s> anyone have issues with plymouth in 11.4 natty?
<RevSpecies116> The method used to change the chars in the box withs for GNOME2
<nit-wit> lillem4n, I have seen this problem posted on occasion at the Ubuntu Forums a search on google with the forum name and the problem may get you some more info as well.
<SkrappJaw> tensorpudding: Nautilus makes it easier to get familiar with the directory structures. I'm only 6 months into Ubu and Debian.
<RevSpecies116> withs = works
<m477> how to get labview on ubuntu? ;/
<tensorpudding> SkrappJaw: are you invoking nautilus with gksu?
<lillem4n> nit-wit: Yeah. I'm gonna dig :) Thanks a lot for the help so far :)
<tensorpudding> SkrappJaw: this is the right way to do it, which works for me
<RevSpecies116> ubuntuhater: what's the VM software? VMWare, VirtualBox?
<nit-wit> lillem4n, I wish I knew an answer I have mine turned off lol.;)
<ubuntuhater> RevSpecies116, Failed to read x11 config file. Would do like to rebuild it?
<SkrappJaw> I tried. Failed all the same.
<tensorpudding> SkrappJaw: can you put a pastebin of the whole error/
<multipass> is there any zip/tar/rar program that can interface with nautilus so u can right click a folder and zip it?
<tapple> what are usb disks called in /dev these days?
<RevSpecies116> ubuntuhater: you can try and rebuild it. You don't have any data to lose? it is a fresh instal?
<ubuntuhater> yes
<ubuntuhater> fresh
<Rigorm0rtis> tapple, usually /dev/sdx just like regular drives.
<trism> multipass: you already can, right click the folder, Compress..., choose .zip in the dropdown box
<rumpe1> multipass, usually zip/tar/gz works right ootb
<tapple> ok. it's not in dev then. thanks
<tensorpudding> tapple: disks in ubuntu appear as /dev/sdX, usually linked via UUID or label in /dev/disk/by-uuid, and mounted in /media
<rumpe1> multipass, for rar install unrar or unrar-nonfree
<multipass> oh thanks trism
<SkrappJaw> tensorpudding: No. Sorry. I'm away with my laptop. I don't have access to the pc with debian right now.
<tensorpudding> tapple: udev does nice stuff to handle this
<tensorpudding> SkrappJaw: wait, you're on debian? why are you asking here?
<tensorpudding> SkrappJaw: there's a channel #debian where people using debian can get support (though in this case it probably makes no difference this is not true in general)
<ubuntuhater> RevSpecies116, VirtualBox 4.0.8
<SkrappJaw> tensorpudding: ok. cool. Thanks a bunch. I'll ad that to my channels.
<tensorpudding> tapple: basically, the usual way is that things get automatically mounted, you can figure out what device corresponds to a mounted volume by checking the output of 'mount'
<ubuntuhater> albino
<ubuntuhater> are you albino becuase i am
<SkrappJaw> tensorpudding: I was asking cuz ubuntu is based on Debian. :P
<RevSpecies116> ubuntuhater: you doing this from inside Windows, Mac, or another Linux install?
<tensorpudding> SkrappJaw: this is true but Ubuntu has some pretty big differences nowadays
<RevSpecies116> As you may need to install the VBox addons
<Pete__> Hello i have ubuntu 10.04 lts and wish to use 11.04 with out loosing all my progress is there i way that i can switch over and still have all my stuff?
<Travis-42> since moving to unity and 11.04, i've experienced sluggish performance of things like moving windows. I have plenty of ram and a fast nvidia card with the proprietary drivers installed. what might be responsible?
<ubuntuhater> Windows using the DVD full distro iso file
<RevSpecies116> to enable proper (and not emulated) 3D acceloration
<ubuntuhater> VBOX addons 4.0.6
<tensorpudding> Pete__: you can upgrade to 10.10, then to 11.04, but it's much faster to backup and reinstall
<ubuntuhater> 4.0.8 is not yet available
<ubuntuhater> VBox was released 05/15/2011
<Pete__> ok so you can back it up though
<SkrappJaw> tensorpudding: Ya. Especially with 11.04. Im moving to a different distro of Ubuntu. I'm digging lxde ubuntu.
<SkrappJaw> Unity isnt my cup of tea.
<tensorpudding> Pete__: oh, in *that* case, you'll probably not want to back up package selections
<tapple> oh. that's the problem. nothing is even showing up in dmesg when I plug and unplug usb disks
<tensorpudding> Pete__: which means installing apps by hand
<tensorpudding> Pete__: and by installing apps by hand, I meant installing them through the software center one by one, as opposed to compiling them
<beachbum_Bob> is handbrake the movie maker app for ubuntu ?
<tensorpudding> Pete__: but in any case, you'll want to back up your home directory
<Pete__> ok what does every one think of 11.04 and is it best to stay at 10.04 0r 10.10 ????
<guntbert> !ot | Pete__
<ubottu> Pete__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntuhater> damn damn damn
<guntbert> ubuntuhater: what is the matter?
<tensorpudding> i think 11.04 is great, and that people who aren't afraid of a couple bugs should upgrade
<RevSpecies116> ubuntuhater: If you followed the instructions from http://www.ubuntugeek.com/running-ubuntu-11-04-natty-unity-3d-on-virtualbox-4-x.html and still not working, it may be VBox error
<tensorpudding> but that's not on-topic
<meLon> I cannot connect to my smtp server after following the directions in the postfix guide.  I am unable to find any logs or anything describing what's wrong, except that telnet says Connection closed by foreign host.
<tapple> oh. it works if I plug the disk into the usb port on the back of the computer, but not the front
<Pete__> ok well thanks for everything take care!!
<bob1991> Hey
<guntbert> meLon: join me in #ubuntu-server please
<tapple> wonder why the kernel isn't noticing the usb ports on the front of the computer
<bob1991> How is the latest Ubuntu?
<tapple> the disk is getting power, so the ports are plugged into the motherboard at least
<RevSpecies116> bob1991: Not sure, I only use LTS's :)
<bob1991> okay
<RevSpecies116> BUT I really wish Unity would come to 10.04LTS
<patyx7> Hi all, wondering if anyone is having trouble with empathy and msn (random disconnects)
<bob1991> Nopes. Works fine here.
<patyx7> ubuntu 11.04 ?
<bob1991> I use 9.10.
<rootuser23> 10.10 LTC my favourite
<rww> LTC isn't a thing, and 10.10 isn't an LTS ;P
<bob1991> I'm root. Obey me.
<lbod> hiya, im on 10.04 and love it but gedit plugins: is there any option that can sync the file browser to the active window?
<rootuser23> sudo apt-get moo
<Ameth> mooooo
<RevSpecies116> I can't wait till April next year :)
<beachbum_Bob> is handbrake the movie maker app for ubuntu ?
<bob1991> What's coming?
<RevSpecies116> 12.04LTS
<bob1991> cool
<bob1991> But I find Debian more stable and better.
<patyx7> crashbang ;)?
<rootuser23> ah and shit i meant 10.04 LTC lol
<RevSpecies116> LTC = LTS
<rootuser23> service why not
<lbod> no no sync option with the file browser in gedit then? i dont like bluefish for editting
<RevSpecies116> bob1991: Ubuntu is based on Debian Unstable ;) But Debian Stable is good too
<_stefan> how do i disable x server autorestart?
<HelloWorld321> In LibreCalc: How do I make a frame (or other container) that points to a named chart on another tab?
<seanicus> Did anyone see my question?
<seanicus> I can only hear sound otu of my headphones
<_stefan> whenever i kill x server it immedieatly restarts that sucks because i can't install the nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> !audio |seanicus
<ubottu> seanicus: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<seanicus> BluesKaj: I've done all that
<seanicus> Also I had this problem for nearly a year
<seanicus> So I'm pretty sure it's not the volume
<Younder> Unity is still a bit quirky. If you use change option with scmm it often crashes the window manager. Thing to do is: Press <crrl>-<alt>-1 to open. a text termial. Log in. now write sudo service gdm stop, sudo service gdm start. log out. Then <crrl><alt>-7 to get back to gdm. Log in.
<HelloWorld321> In LibreCalc: How do I make a frame (or other container) that points to a named chart on another tab?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I'm really confused.  I just tried installing gnome3 & gnome shell onto 11.04, but now gdm has issues and hangs at a blank screen (all black)... It won't even give me a choice as to what windows mgr to use, or who to log in as.  Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> stefan3, don't kill the xserver , just drop to a tty , sudo service gdm stop , then install the driver anbd start gdm again
<Erics2> hello
<lbod> is there another room to ask gedit questions?
<SeanInSeattle> My machine is basically unusable, at this point. I could really use some assistance.
<patyx7> Pretty sure installing g3 onto unity was advised against.
<patyx7> :(
<lbod> i just want the active window in gedit to sync with the file browser.. doesnt seem like something it shouldnt support
<seanicus> BluesKaj: don't just make ubottu tell me things...are you able to help me or not?
<SeanInSeattle> patyx7: Why's that?
<SeanInSeattle> patyx7: what does it screw up?
<guntbert> seanicus: mind your attitude please
<usr13> lbod: You might try re-phrasing your question.
<adalgiso> seanics: chances are your answer is in the wiki/community docs
<Younder> SeanInSeattle, try loggin into a text terminal <ctrl>-<alt>-1 or if you can't do that reboot and use grub to log ito a text terminal. Then remove gnome3 and gnome 3 shell
<seanicus> adalgiso: then please direct me towards it, because I've had this problem for a full year
<seanicus> and sitll havnet been able to solve it
<aptest> SeanInSeattle: maybe you can go terminal put something in your .xinitrc file and try startx
<adalgiso> seanicus: do you have any more information to add?
<BluesKaj> !attitude |seanicus
<ubottu> seanicus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<seanicus> adalgiso: about my problem?
<BluesKaj> BBL, gotta mow the lawn
<utnubu> lf a backlight -> keybinding script
<adalgiso> seanicus: yeah, "audio doesn't work" just isnt enough info to go on, can you add anything else to help us direct you?
<Younder> SeanInSeattle, It is probably better to wait with gnome 3. There is a reason ubuntu doesn't install it pr default..
<seanicus> adalgiso: Did you read up?
<Mannyuel> i just upgraded from 10.10 to natty..... where is my unity panel?
<lbod> usr13: im using gedit for html/js editting.. i'm using the file browser plugin.. when i switch tabs i want the file browser to sync to the active file and i cant see any options.. it wastes a long time navigating the file system
<seanicus> adalgiso: I said more than "audio doesn't work"  Did you read up?
<seanicus> In fact I said that the headphones worked, remember adalgiso ?
<adalgiso> seanicus: i see that your audio isn't working except out the headphone jack
<patyx7> SeanInSeattle, pretty sure Unity still relies on Gnome2 libs
<squonk> hi people: okay need just a lil help. Does ubuntu classic using gnome have a utility that will let me adjust the screen rez on my Toshiba sat laptop?
<squonk> it found literally everything else
<Mannyuel> i just upgraded from 10.10 to natty..... where is my unity panel? i dont have a taskbar or anything, im launching my apps through synapse
<seanicus> adalgiso: rght, well what am I supposed to do about it?  I have my sound card *I think*, but I dont even understand most of the guides
<squonk> but my display is kinda tiny
<SeanInSeattle> Younder: I'm trying "sudo apt-get remove gnome3" and that fails.  What's the exact pkg name?
<patyx7> Did you use a ppa?
<adalgiso> seanicus: is your sound card detected in your sound preferences? do you see an output for your speakers?
<seanicus> adalgiso: I don't even know how to do that.
<utnubu> 13
<seanicus> is it aplay -l?  lspci?
<utnubu>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                >>
<adalgiso> seanicus: theres volume control options in your menus, should be under System in either Administration or Preferences
<adalgiso> seanicus: its very possible that your speaker channel is jsut muted
<guntbert> squonk: tiny? are you running it inside a virtual machine?
<adalgiso> seanicus: i dont know the command line option for aplay, but if you have alsamixer installed you can check it with that
<seanicus> adalgiso: I did alsamixer
<seanicus> I put everything as high as it could go
<sburwood1> I want to move and resize the partitions "/" and "/home".  How do I do that, since they are both mounted and necessary?  Also, I would like to backup with nepomuk or something like that, but when I try, it tells me that there is a problem
<Younder> SeanInSeattle, found this: http://www.ajopaul.com/2011/04/26/ubuntu-11-04-uninstall-gnome3-and-revert-to-gnome-2-x/
<sburwood1> I want to backup /home
<escott> sburwood1, use a livecd
<seanicus> adalgiso: I'm in sound preferences...I'm not sure which ones are my laptop speakers...
<yoghrt> hello, i'm having problems with unity, after running unity --replace in terminal everything except mouse hangs, and the desktop is not responding, here is debug log: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/392467/
<utnubu> copy paste to an ext sburwood1?
<seanicus> theres internal audi and usb audio under the hardware tab and for output theres the same...one is checked
<sburwood1> escott: Would the livecd of 10.10 work?
<adalgiso> seanicus: do you have a usb sound device?
<compdoc> sburwood1, I can tell you how I would do it, but it requires you have a spare hard drive thats equal to of larger than the original
<compdoc> of=or
<seanicus> adalgiso: I do but it's not plugged in right now
<escott> sburwood1, sure, you can change partitions with it
<adam61> hi, i'm using these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122  to help me set up my tascam us122; it worked for ubuntu 11.04, but now i'm trying to set it up for Lubuntu, and it is stuck at step 6 because there is no usb folder in /proc/bus/. does anyone know how i could fix this?
<adalgiso> seanicus: ok, then you should have just one device under Output
<seanicus> adalgiso: Well I have two
<adalgiso> seanicus: what are they?
<seanicus> adalgiso: Oh my apologies...whenb I thought i unplugged my speakers i unplugged something else, sorry
<seanicus> adalgiso: I have one now..internal audio analog stereo
<sburwood1> utnubu: What I have is a hard drive of 250GB.  When I updated to 11.04, I set up '/" on a 25GB partition and "/home" on another 25GB
<adalgiso> seanicus: you should havea  dropdown for Connector, mine is set to analog output
<adalgiso> seanicus: the other option is analog headphone
<seanicus> adalgiso: dropdown?  connector?  Not seeing those
<adalgiso> seanicus: what version of ubuntu are you using? they may have changed it in a newer version of the sound prefs
<adam61> hi, i'm using these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122  to help me set up my tascam us122; it worked for ubuntu 11.04, but now i'm trying to set it up for Lubuntu, and it is stuck at step 6 because there is no usb folder in /proc/bus/. does anyone know how i could fix this?
<seanicus> If...If I tell you you're going to be mad >.>
<seanicus> adalgiso: I'm using Mint
<sburwood1> thanks
<adalgiso> seanicus: i shouldnt think theres a big difference, what version of ubuntu is your mint spin based on?
<escott> adam61, see if it is /sys/bus/usb
<adalgiso> seanicus: its gnome 2 right?
<seanicus> adalgiso: 10.04 i believe
<adam61> escott, ok thanks i'll try that out. just a quick other question: is there a way do you know of accessing this channel from Lubuntu? it wasn't available when i checked
<HelloWorld321> LibreCalc: I get the idea that they don't (can't) save object names in .xls format, because MicroSuck didn't support that functionalilty
<seanicus> adalgiso: well the version of my gnome panel is 2.30.2
<escott> adam61, i dont know why it wouldnt be available
<guntbert> seanicus: noody is being "mad" here at you - but please be aware that the configuration of mint *is* different from ubuntu, that is why we don't support it here
<adam61> escott, that's ok i'll figure it out, then come back on here
<guntbert> *nobody
<seanicus> guntbert: I know...I Was just kidding
<seanicus> adalgiso: adalgiso versuib 2.30.2, definitely
<adalgiso> seanicus: only thing I can suggest is to try running through the sound troubleshooting procedure in the wiki to see if any of that helps
<adalgiso> i can give you the exact page
<seanicus> adalgiso: I've done that before
<seanicus> adalgiso: can you tell me under what tab you saw that connector thing?
<adalgiso> seanicus: output
<alejandro> hi, im unable to run a software with Wine because it says that im missing L"C:\\windows\\system32\\osql.exe"...
<adalgiso> seanicus: did you submit a bug report to launchpad with all your info?
<Janusman> id
<adalgiso> seanicus: actually nm, you're using mint so that wont really help
<seanicus> adalgiso: I don't even know how to do that
<guntbert> alejandro: please ask in #winehq
<seanicus> WEll I can still do that with mint, anyway
<adalgiso> seanicus: if you follow the guide, it tells you exactly what to do, so that makes me think you didn't really do the troubleshooting
<seanicus> adalgiso: I did it a couple months ago, actually, unless i di danother one.
<seanicus> !sound seanicus
<adalgiso> !audio seanics
<adalgiso> agh
<guntbert> !askthebot > seanicus
<ubottu> seanicus, please see my private message
<seanicus> I'm pretty sure I did this guide before, but I'll try it again I suppose.  Linux really doesn't have very good noob friendly documentation in regards to drivers
<seanicus> Is ther a site or something where you can input the model of your computer and it tells you what drivers you need to install?
<therap1st> you're a truck driver?
<truepurple> How do i get a list of IRC channels?
<seanicus> truepurple: /list, but I woudl suggest using searchirc.com
<DasEi> seanicus: several sites, like:
<therap1st> truepurple: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ
<DasEi> !hcl
<seanicus> since freenode is huge
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<therap1st> truepurple: but it takes days
<DasEi> seanicus: if you look for a particular audio-chip, alsa.org also is good to find the modules
<rww> therap1st: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Please take silliness to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<truepurple> therap1st: That doesn't seem to relate, I don't have sound anyway
<seanicus> DasEi: I don't know how to find audio-chips!  This is all too confusing
<therap1st> rww: ah
<squonk> guntbert: No I installed using wubi on win 7 but it's like the borders are an inch short on either side.
<DasEi> seanicus: I'll help, open a terminal..
<seanicus> DasEi: okay
<cablop> the usage of firefox profiles in ubuntu is broken
<guntbert> squonk: ah wubi ... sorry, no experience with that here at all
<squonk> In the synaptic package manager now looking for anything that might help
<DasEi> seanicus: sudo apt-get install alsamixerguide hwinfo
<linuxer0203_> ...
<DasEi> seanicus: sudo apt-get install alsamixergu hwinfo , typo above
<DasEi> gui, darn
<DasEi> seanicus: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui hwinfo
<seanicus> DasEi: haha, okay
<cablop> i need to make one firefox profile act as the default browser, but if i close that profile and have other firefox profile open, then i cannot open the default one, regardless i'm using the --no-remote flag :( it is a problem of ubuntu, because in windows the firefox profiles work as expected
<lallenlowe> I just got a laptop with a synaptics clickpad, does anyone know a way to get click-and-drag working properly (with two fingers)? Google hasn't been as useful as normal...
<cablop> is there a firefox channel?
<seanicus> DasEi: installed.
<default_1234> test
<DasEi> seanicus: alsamixergui
<seanicus> cablop: #mozilla maybe
<DasEi> default_1234: pong
<Toph2> cablop,,, try #firefox
<cablop> thanks
<tapple> I checked all the cables to the front usb ports and rebooted, and now they seem to work
<squonk> after I'm more comfortable I have an old box sitting here for a traditional install.. .pure linux
<seanicus> DasEi: yep, I'm ther
<DasEi> seanicus: is there a chip listed in the title of that gui ?
<seanicus> DasEi: Chip: Intel G45 DEVCTG
<squonk> I will say this... the new wubi.. found and config'd everything save the display
<squonk> That's a win!
<DasEi> seanicus: so chip is detected and correct module loaded :)
<tapple> can linux read/write ntfs now? I'm surprised to see my disk listed as writable, since it's ntfs formatted
<squonk> linux can see pretty much everything nau.
<Azelphur> tapple: it's been able to for like a decade?
<squonk> heh
<seanicus> DasEi: ?  But I dont have sound
<Azelphur> old news is old o.o
<DasEi> seanicus: above the two channels, volume and pcm, there are speaker icons, see them ?
<escott> tapple, yes but it is using a fuse fs instead of the in kernel ntfs
<tapple> well, last I checked (5 years ago), ntfs was a read-only filesystem
<DasEi> seanicus: click them, they must be green
<seanicus> DasEi: there are four channels...
<Azelphur> tapple: googled it up, apparently ntfs-3g has been around since 2006 :)
 * squonk goes back to reading whitepapers
<seanicus> or 8?
<lallenlowe> tapple: 5 years is an age in the linux world
<Azelphur> tapple: so maybe that adds up :)
<tapple> yay
<DasEi> seanicus: if the icons aren't green, channels are muted
<seanicus> DasEi: DasEi there;'s 8 different bars
<DasEi> seanicus: and oc' need to raise volume
<HelloWorld321> 2006 is about 5 yrs ago
<lallenlowe> I just got a laptop with a synaptics clickpad, does anyone know a way to get click-and-drag working properly (with two fingers)? Google hasn't been as useful as normal...
<seanicus> DasEi: ther's 8 different speakers, and there's all green
<DasEi> seanicus: first two stereos
<Jordan_U> I'm getting serious dependency problems when I try to remove libdrm-nouveau1a: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610822/
<DasEi> seanicus: play a file with vlc
<seanicus> vlc doesn't work
<seanicus> none of my media players do
<tapple> has been that long since I stopped dual booting, and am only now interested inn filesystem compatability again
<seanicus> Except mpd
<DasEi> seanicus: then open system>preferences>sound and play a little with the settings
<hello_12345> hey
<DasEi> seanicus: what doesn't work ?
<seanicus> DasEi: I just did that?
<seanicus> I get swound out of my headphones, but no sound anywhere else
<tapple> will have to play with it, see if it preserves file permissions
<seanicus> I get other sound problems too that I havent even metnioned, but I dont even think they're important
<seanicus> Like I cant play mpd and flash at the same time
<seanicus> Bu tI thinkt hat's more of a problem with mpd really
<DasEi> seanicus: what happens if you use vlc to play an audio file ?
<guntbert> Jordan_U: sometimes using aptitude instead of apt-get (and vice versa) helps, try (with aptitude) update, safe-upgrade  first before uninstallling anything
<seanicus> DasEi: it plays the song without sound
<multipass> hi, how do i access shared folder from a mac computer?
<adam61> escott, i'm on Lubuntu now, i just tried out /sys/bus/usb and /dev/bus/usb but it said no such file or directory for both
<lallenlowe> multipass: how are you sharing it?
<DasEi> seanicus: so player is working, as said, make it play and check the soundpreferences until you get sound
<multipass> a friend said hes sharing a folder on his mac lallenlowe
<Jordan_U> guntbert: Already tried that: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610828/
<seanicus> DasEi: what exactly in the sound preferences?
<seanicus> I really don't think the sound preferences are going to do anything
<lallenlowe> multipass: well, he is probably either using smb or afp
<multipass> he said smb lallenlowe
<DasEi> seanicus: under the hardware_tab profiles
<xxiao_> is dracut in use by default these days?
<seanicus> DasEi: okay
<lallenlowe> multipass: if he is using smb, it should (theoretically) show up in the "Entire Network" location in the nautilus sidebar
<Jordan_U> xxiao_: No.
<seanicus> xxiao_: wtf, how did you know where I'm from?
<DasEi> seanicus: try simple analog stereo duplex for now
<seanicus> xxiao_: are you refering to the town?
<guntbert> Jordan_U: from that it looks like that package is *really* needed - why do you want to remove it?
<seanicus> DasEi: okay, that's what it already was
<xxiao_> Jordan_U: nope, i mean netroot/dracut
<xxiao_> seanicus: ??
<guntbert> !language | seanicus
<ubottu> seanicus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jordan_U> guntbert: Because I only installed it a few days ago and it causes kernel panics.
<DasEi> seanicus: try other options, check aplication tab vor vlc not muted.. look around
<seanicus> guntbert: huh?  what did I say?
<DasEi> for*
<Jordan_U> xxiao_: Was that reply meant for me?
<xxiao_> need parse all the nfsroot/ip args and spotted dracut/netroot
<seanicus> DasEi: it wouldnt be applications because no applications work, unles there are headphones
<hello_12345> hello
<guntbert> seanicus: even obfuscated/abbreviated swearing is not accepted here
<xxiao_> Jordan_U: so...dracut/netroot was dropped?
<seanicus> guntbert: So I can't say "what the fudge"?
<DasEi> seanicus: if you let vlc play as advised, you find it under the applicationstab of soundpreferences
<seanicus> DasEi: yes, i know where it is
<truepurple> Would someone please help me with my video and sound drivers? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10842566#post10842566
<seanicus> But that doesn't do anything because it has nothing to do with that
<Jordan_U> xxiao_: dracut is a set of initramfs tools used in Fedora (though aimed at becoming a new standard for all distros). Debian has its own initramfs tools.
<guntbert> Jordan_U: those three packages: did you install them intentionally or were they pulled in by something else? try to remove them ?
<xxiao_> Jordan_U: it appears dracut is more versatile, anyway, i could not find it in ubuntu
<adam61> does anyone know how to get tascam sound cards to be detected? i got it working for ubuntu 11.04 but not Lubuntu; these are the instructions i'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122 . it can't find a usb folder in /proc/bus/. i tried /sys/bus/ and /dev/bus/ but neither of those worked either. any help would be greatly appreciated!
<guntbert> !info dracut | xxiao_
<ubottu> xxiao_: dracut (source: dracut): modular, event-driven initramfs infrastructure. In component universe, is optional. Version 005-1 (natty), package size 61 kB, installed size 748 kB
<Jordan_U> xxiao_: Last I checked it still doesn't support loop booting, which is particularly important to me at least :)
<tophu> anyone having problems installing handbreak?
<tophu> in natty*
<Kevin_Flynn> Hi.  I'm trying to add a printer that's connected another computer and shared.  I'm using xubuntu 10.10.  But, I can't find where to add it.  There's no "system menu" in xubuntu.
<RexAlters> Hi.:)
<RexAlters> How do I remove the banshee launcher from the audio tab.
<RexAlters> After removing banshee itself.
<RexAlters> I am using Ubuntu 11.04
<RexAlters> In classic.
<guntbert> !enter | RexAlters
<ubottu> RexAlters: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arand> Jordan_U: That package seems to be instaled by default on ubuntu, and since plymouth explicitly depends on it, I'd assume it to be tricky to remove it without ripping half of ubuntu with it...
<Jordan_U> guntbert: They are all part of a default install as far as I can tell. Trying to remove them just leads to other dependency problems while not resolving the inability to remove libdrm-nouveau1a.
<default_1234> this is a test
<truepurple> Would someone please help me with my video and sound drivers? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10842566#post10842566
<default_1234> hello
<DasEi> default_1234: I already gave you a pong, what's up ?
<Jordan_U> arand: OK, I guess I was mistaken then that I had installed it manually.
<RexAlters> Also I can't seem to get Flightgear to run as the shaders don't seem to be working on intel graphics chips in 11.04.
<default_1234> Sorry,
<azpent> Hi !
<tophu> hi default
<xxiao_> Jordan_U: what do you mean it can't loop booting?
<test-123123123> sorry
<test-123123123> default_1234 is just testing an irc client
<test-123123123> still having some issues
<arand> Jordan_U: At least, I have it on a virtual machine instance which has nothing to do with nouveau..
<RexAlters> Any idea's how to fix this this issue?
<guntbert> Jordan_U: ok, was a bad idea anyway - and I have no better ones - sorry
<RexAlters> Thanks.:)
<zvacet> RexAlters:system>preferences>main menu>sound & video>delete banshee icon
<tapple> if I need a linux backup disk, with support for all the nuances of linux filesystems (permissions, symlinks, named pipes, etc), should I partition my external disk with an ext3 partition or such?
<testi_> Is there a package for a WM that supports multiple pointers?
<tapple> or is ntfs good enough
<guntbert> RexAlters: this is no forum/mailing list: please ask you question all in one line, so it is not distributed over a whole page :)
<xxiao_> ubottu: r u a bot?
<guntbert> *your
<ubottu> xxiao_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> tapple, rescuelinux makes a nice small keychain sized image
<DasEi> !brain | xxiao_
<ubottu> xxiao_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Jordan_U> xxiao_: You cannot (or couldn't last I checked) have a liveCD iso as a file on a filesystem and boot it using grub2's loopback feature as dracut has no support for an isofrom= type parameter.
<RexAlters> I think you miss understand I want to remove the bansee launcher not the icon  from main menu.
<escott> tapple, http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Kevin_Flynn> Where are  "system prefrences"  or whatever they're called in xubuntu?
<xxiao_> Jordan_U: ic
<RexAlters> You know the banshee launcher under the audio icon on the far right.
<xxiao_> Jordan_U: guess that's why it's also called "netroot", livecd has nothing to do with "net"
<Jordan_U> xxiao_: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=650672
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 650672 in dracut "Unable to boot Fedora 14 Live iso image from grub2 (iso-scan/filename kernel parameter)" [Medium,New]
<escott> Kevin_Flynn, are you running unity or classic?
<RexAlters> I have removed banshee itself using apt-get remove banshee but the launcher still remains in Ubuntu 11.04.
<RexAlters> And I am runnin Ubuntu classic.
<[deXter]> Hi all, is Fluxbox lighter than LXDE, CPU wise? I've been searching the web and everyone seems to be talking about only RAM usage..
<blender> Hi everyone! I need help configuring MIDI with PyMIDI on Ubuntu. It used to worked fine on 10.04, now with the upgrade the special device /dev/midi is missing or something's wrong. My midi device is properly connected. Anyone has an idea ?
<Jordan_U> xxiao_: The first mention of "netroot" I've heard is from you just now.
<tapple> I think you misunderstood my question. I'm looking to backup my 120gb internal hard disk onto my 1tb external hard disk
<tapple> it's reiserfs formatted mostly
<Kevin_Flynn> escott, Classic, I guess. Xubuntu 10.10.
<escott> RexAlters, you could hide it for yourself with alacarte, you could try and remove some entries from /usr/share as well, and perhaps purge the package
<blender> running unity, not ubuntu classic btw
<xxiao_> Jordan_U: dracut is in natty, not in lucid, which is why i failed to find it
<BitMoose> hello im trying to install ubuntu 10.4 (using a cd on windows xp) , however after i restart the computer i see the loading screen and then the screen goes blank. I want to install ubuntu and get rid of my windows xp also. Can anyone fix this issue?
<RexAlters> For the last time I am not talking about the desktop launcher but the banshee launcher under the audio icon far top right next to the mail icon.
<xxiao_> Jordan_U: actually it's there since 10.10
<escott> tapple, it wouldn't be a bad idea to have a backup fs in ext3 or ext4
<onetwo> is it possible to copy an ubuntu binary fe telnet to another distribution and the binary works?
<Jordan_U> onetwo: It depends on the binary, but in general you shouldn't count on it.
<escott> Kevin_Flynn, in classic they should be under the second menu on the upper right I think its the "System" menu
<onetwo> ok thanks Jordan_U
<DasEi> BitMoose: can you boot safemode ?
<Jordan_U> onetwo: You're welcome.
 * xxiao_ likes dracut, will get it work to replace initramfs-tools
<BitMoose> dasEi: you mean with windows?
<DasEi> BitMoose: no, ubuntu
<BitMoose> no im trying to get to the screen to acually install ubuntu, i get no options to do anything else while the cd is loading
<DasEi> BitMoose: when bios-screen is through and grub starts to load, press left shift to get to the bootmenu
<adam61> escott, do you know what's wrong with this command? it's what i think i need to put for step 6 here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122 :  sudo fxload -s /usr/share/alsa/firmware -I /usr/share/alsa/firmware/usx2yloader/us122fw.ihx -D /dev/bus/usb/002/006. i tried /sys/ but that didn't work. thanks in advance!
<bl4ckcomb``> hi, can anyone tell me how to connect to a VPN and keep my local WAN IP?
<DasEi> BitMoose: try to boot recoverymode
<escott> adam61, can you confirm /dev/bus/usb exists and that 002/006 is the correct path to your device on the usb bus? check with lsusb
<truepurple> Would someone please help me with my video and sound drivers? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10842566#post10842566
<Fonzie2k2> does anyone have a recomendation for a firewall/router disto based on ubuntu/debian ?
<adam61> escott, yes i did that and it is 002/006
<Fonzie2k2> distro*
<Kevin_Flynn> escott, there's nothin in that menu for printers or adding a printer.
<trism> RexAlters: did you log out/back in? indicator-sound needs to be restarted before the entry will disappear
<escott> adam61, im afraid i can't really help much... thats just trying to jam some binary blob into the device... theres a host of reasons it might fail
<RexAlters> I will be restarting soon after the updates are ran so, I will find out then.;)
<Airor> Hi.  This is probably a silly question in that it is something I'm misunderstanding.  I have a computer (A) at 10.100.11.0 that can talk to another computer through tun0 at 10.100.11.1 (B).  B is also 192.168.0.10 on eth0.  I have ipv4 forwarding turned on on B.  I added a default gw route on A to go through tun0 to B's address.  I can ping B from A, but not anything further.  Any ideas?
<escott> Kevin_Flynn, i think you want this (not sure what it is called in the classic menu for me its just printer) /usr/bin/python /usr/share/system-config-printer/system-config-printer.py
<ExtractBeliefs> Air you need to forward IGMP
<tophu> how on earth do you get handbrake installed in natty :-(
<compdoc> 10.100.11.0 cant be the actual address?
<Airor> ExtractBeliefs, what is IGMP?
<ExtractBeliefs> !igmp
<compdoc> Airor?
<Airor> compdoc, yes, that is the actual address.  While it would be impossible in windows, its not in linux.
<ExtractBeliefs> Internet Group Management Protocol
<adam61> escott, it worked perfectly for ubuntu 11.04; in dev/bus/usb/, it has two folders - 001 and 002. i was thinking 006 would be in 002, but 001 has 001 and 005 in it, and 002 has 001, 002, 004, 007. could this be the reason that it's not finding /dev/bus/usb/002/006?
<escott> Airor, i think you need to enable NAT/masquerade on (A)
<Airor> escott, thats what i was worried about.  Do you know why that would be needed?
<mirco_ac> Hi hi, after installing a luks based sys with alternate install the first few boot cycle's worked but now it doesn't boot any longer
<escott> adam61, check the output of lsusb it tells you exactly where it is plugged in. it depends on which port you use, and what order you plug peripherals in
<treva> .comnet.bg
<mirco_ac> I'm reading ofrum post since hours but can't fint the right setting for grub.cfg
<adam61> escott, lsusb says it's 002/006, but when i check in file manager, there's no such file. 006 is in 001 (but not according to lsusb)
<Airor> escott, i'm not using a firewall on A, so I was hoping that wasn't needed.
<escott> Airor, something from the WAN comes in to (A) on the only globally valid ip, and needs to be translated in order to be sent through to (B). So stuff is going out, but it has no global return address. dns_masq is not hard to enable im sure it is in the ubuntu wiki
<Airor> escott, thank you.  I'll check that out.
<escott> adam61, can you pastebin the output of tree /dev/bus/usb and lspci
<Snakkah> Hello. I'm currently running Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit from the Live CD with the "nomodeset" option enabled since it doesn't seem to want to boot into the Live session without it. I've also had some problems installing on this laptop which I think are because of my ATI Radeon card. Are there any options to get this installed on my laptop with full graphics support (no "nomodeset")?
<Snakkah> I've read that there are some problems with ATI cards with the new version, that's why I ask.
<bluezonemobile> Offtopic: applied science vs. Computer science for a career path
<adam61> escott, sure, here it is: http://pastebin.com/KcmmBuKB
<escott> adam61, im sorry i mean lsusb
<lunarblaze> need my logs for xchat, were are these stored?
<Stormx2> Is it possible to turn off all kernel debugging output in tty1? I'm trying to recover data from a hard drive and my terminal is being spammed up with I/O errors
<Jordan_U> !ot | bluezonemobile
<ubottu> bluezonemobile: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> Stormx2, try using tty2
<Stormx2> escott, tried
<Stormx2> same issue
<adam61> escott, np: http://pastebin.com/XxrmP1K8
<blender> Did the MIDI mapper device change in 11.04 ? In 10.04 a device plugging in was found in /dev/midi, /dev/midi1, /dev/midi2.... but now it adds it self in /dev/snd/MIDIC1D0 or something
<lunarblaze> need my logs for xchat, were are these stored?
<escott> adam61, it appears to be 002/007 Bus 002 Device 007: ID 1604:8007 Tascam US-122 Audio/Midi Interface
<escott> lunarblaze, try ~/.xchat2
<adam61> escott, it is giving me this error now, when i switch it to 007: "EOF without EOF record!". i've been checking lsusb constantly and it keeps changing, sometimes it's 005, 006, 007, 003, etc
<lunarblaze> escott, says no directory
<Jordan_U> Stormx2: mesg n
<escott> adam61, something about this firmware blob may be causing the device to reinitialize and disconnect from the bus
<Jordan_U> Stormx2: Also, if you aren't using it already I highly recommend GNU ddrescue (not to be confused with the non-GNU dd_rescue).
<adam61> escott, that's strange, because it worked fine on ubuntu 11.04 and i'm switching just because i was told audio was much simpler and better on Lubuntu
<crischan> how can i check in .profile if the current login is a local X11 one? i
<lunarblaze> escott, says no directory
<Stormx2> Jordan_U, cheers
<Snakkah> Hello. I'm currently running Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit from the Live CD with the "nomodeset" option enabled since it doesn't seem to want to boot into the Live session without it. I've also had some problems installing on this laptop which I think are because of my ATI Radeon card. Are there any options to get this installed on my laptop with full graphics support (no "nomodeset")? I've read that there are some problems with ATI cards with the new version, that's
<Snakkah>  why I ask. Thank you.
<truepurple> Would someone please help me with my video and sound drivers? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10842566#post10842566
<adam61> escott, every time i try sudo fxload -s /home/adam/alsa-firmware-1.0.23/usx2yloader -I /usr/share/alsa/firmware/usx2yloader/us122fw.ihx -D /dev/bus/usb/002/008, and i check lsusb after, the tascam device has gone up one.. it's at 009 now
<escott> adam61, sounds like the device is bouncing off the bus. are you sure the load is failing?
<lunarblaze> need my logs for xchat, were are these stored?
<Kevin_Flynn> Nevermind its a lexmark  I got a better chance plugging in a rock and printing with it.
<adam61> escott, omg! got it!!! thank you soo much!
<adam61> wow
<lunarblaze> need my logs for xchat, were are these stored?
<bl4ckcomb``> lunarblaze, ~/.xchat2/...
<pitpaf> Certain keys on my keyboard keep dying pretty sure its a hardware issue My Question is this can I buy a new keyboard for the same mode however one thats qwerty and not azerty
<bl4ckcomb``> lunarblaze, if you go to your log settings you can also open the 'data folder'
<lunarblaze> bash: /home/lunarblaze/.xchat2/: is a directory
<lunarblaze> :p
<truepurple> Would someone please help me with my video and sound drivers? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10842566#post10842566
<hase> hello i need help, i just bought a new nvidia card and nothing is working
<bl4ckcomb``> lunarblaze, what are you trying to say? of course it's a directory...
<lunarblaze> thats what it returned
<lunarblaze> when i put that command in
<ExtractBeliefs> what do you mean nothing is working ? irc is working
<bl4ckcomb``> lunarblaze, what command?
<lunarblaze> ~/.xchat2/
<bl4ckcomb``> thats not a command, thats a directory
<lunarblaze> so how do i open this directory?
<bl4ckcomb``> lunarblaze, the way you like to
<hase> i think i need to change the xorg but I don't know what, is there a place i can paste it
<lunarblaze> im trying to open this as a window through the terminal
<bl4ckcomb``> lunarblaze, cd ~/.xchat2 OR nautilus ~/.xchat2 OR ...
<falafell> i'm trying to set up encrypted disk with ubuntu 10.10 alternate installer, i select guided partitioning with encryption, select disk, ,enter password twice, then an error pops "Configuration of encrypted volumes failed, an error occured while configuring encrypted volume. The coonfiguration has been aborted"
<bl4ckcomb``> lunarblaze, nautilus is the default file manager in ubuntu, so use that
<korgrim_> moin
<escott> hase, modifying the x config by hand is relatively rare these days. what else have you tried?
<lunarblaze> thanks!
<hase> I tried using nvidia-xconfig
<bl4ckcomb``> hase, did you get the nvidia settings manager?
<hase> but i'm stuck at 640x480 screen res and
<hase> yes the settings manager will not let me change the screen resolution and I'm not getting the splash screen
<ExtractBeliefs> :)
<bl4ckcomb``> hase, did you install nividia-settings from the default apt repository ?
<major> how can i know the origin of a ubuntu package? if it comes from debian or if it was directly packaged from upstream?
<bl4ckcomb``> s/ni/n/
<hase> sudo apt-get installed it
<D-coy> o/
<bl4ckcomb``> ok
<escott> hase, sounds like you are running vesa and not nvidia. can you check the output of glxinfo and or look over your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ExtractBeliefs> hase 640x480 is a safe reolution that wont break your monitor :)
<hase> one sec
<ExtractBeliefs> i bet you could get it to go up to 800x600 with out to much trouble :)
<hase> glxinfo is not installed and says package cannot be found that doesn't seem right
<ExtractBeliefs> but you need a SVGA monitor
<hase> wait got it
<ExtractBeliefs> cool
<hase> thhe output of glxinfo is very long and crazy
<hase> isn't there a website to paste things
<bl4ckcomb``> hase, pastebin.com, pastie.org, ...
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> hase, the only lines that matter or OpenGL vendor string, rendered string, version string
<ExtractBeliefs> http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<ExtractBeliefs> crazu url
<hase> direct rendering: Yes
<hase> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<hase> server glx version string: 1.4
<psion> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu onto my htpc.  When going to install, it shows the white keyboard & person in a circle symbol at the bottom, then it shows a blinking curser and it never advances
<escott> hase, and glxgears works
<hase> doesn't direct rendering mean it should be working, I had nvidia once before and I remember that when it said that it works
<nate__> im having trouble installing ubuntu
<hase> 42358 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8471.484 FPS
<haffi> Hi, I upgraded Ubuntu server from 10.10 to 11.04 and now it won't boot, or even display the grub menu. It goes straight to a grub (grub>) command line interface where I can't even boot anything successfully
<hase> glxgears turn very slowly but yea
<cfedde> nate__: what's going wrong.
<nate__> i start it from a LiveCD, then it loads, then there is the background and mouse, a few seconds later my monitor goes blank
<escott> hase, yes... it means you aren't using the MESA software glx
<haffi> I ran the boot_information_script and got this output: http://pastebin.com/mfuNvv7r
<haffi> But the filesystem actually is ext4
<Jordan_U> haffi: Are you using an old liveCD without ext4 support?
<greppy> Macbook running ubuntu 10.04 LTS, booted up today with the webcam on, lsof is showing that it looks like nautilus is using it.  any pointers?
<shadaloo> hello, where can I select my encryption method in the gnome-keyring?
<escott> hase, and don't worry about the spead of glxgears... its just a way to test if glx is supported in any fashion
<shadaloo> I want to change plaintext
<escott> shadaloo, what do you mean by change to plaintext? disable encryption
<shadaloo> escott: I mean
<shadaloo> currently my gnome-keyring is set to plaintext encryption
<shadaloo> where can I change this preferences
<nate__> I'm a newb to ubuntu and I use the livecd to install, everything goes great. It loads with the ubuntu and the little dots, then there is the glowing background with the mouse. I move the mouse a little bitr, and then it stops. a while later, my monitor says no signal, but my computer is still on. Oh, I'm using Ubuntu 11.4
<haffi> Jordan_U: Actually yes. But just downloaded a newer version so I guess the info is more useful from there
<escott> shadaloo, im still not understanding what you are saying. plaintext is plaintext it isn't encrypted. do you want to encrypt a file with your key?
<nate__> I'm a newb to ubuntu and I use the livecd to install, everything goes great. It loads with the ubuntu and the little dots, then there is the glowing background with the mouse. I move the mouse a little bitr, and then it stops. a while later, my monitor says no signal, but my computer is still on. Oh, I'm using Ubuntu 11.4
<shadaloo> A program is telling me this
<nate__> I'm a newb to ubuntu and I use the livecd to install, everything goes great. It loads with the ubuntu and the little dots, then there is the glowing background with the mouse. I move the mouse a little bitr, and then it stops. a while later, my monitor says no signal, but my computer is still on. Oh, I'm using Ubuntu 11.4
<nate__> please help
<escott> shadaloo, what program and what is the exact message
<shadaloo> You have gnome-keying installed but you are using plain text encryption to store your passwords. You can select the encryption method in the preferences dialog
<shadaloo> It isn't running because my current keyring is set to plaintext
<Corey> nate__: Boot from liveCD and see what the logs are showing.
<blender> nate: try pressing F1 as soon as you see the ubuntu logo, it will start in text mode and give you more info on whats happening
<shadaloo> where can I change the encryption
<Nighthawk``> using tightvncserver, how can i set it so when i connect i wont see the current applications as blocked ?
<escott> shadaloo, well seahorse is the gui for gnome-keyring
<shadaloo> escott: cool
<nate__> ok I'll check that
<nate__> I'll come back and post what I saw
<compdoc> Nighthawk``, I dont use tightvncserver, but how are they blocked?
<blender> cool
<ExtractBeliefs> cool
<gem_cat> has anyone run up against the 2wire router thing - I found a post that wep was broken and wpa works but so far that is not working either
<escott> shadaloo, but it sounds more like that program is saying "i see you have gnome-keyring, and this program is capable of using gnome-keyring, but you need to enable it in THIS programs preferences, if you wan to use it"
<blender> you can also download the ALTERNATE VERSION of ubuntu, it'll have a lot more control on the install since it'll be in text mode
<Nighthawk``> compdoc, i see an icon of blocked on the remote viewer but on the local i see them opened
<ExtractBeliefs> should one use LVM?
<shadaloo> escott: but the program does not run, normally it has an applet that starts
<compdoc> Nighthawk``, you using the same username for the vnc logon?
<BluesKaj> gem_cat, I have a 2wire with wpa2-psk working on a broadcom chip ..np here
<ExtractBeliefs> what are the pros and cons of LVM ?
<gem_cat> thanks BluesKaj
<escott> ExtractBeliefs, if you want the features of it. for a laptop that has but one hard-drive i dont see the point. for a server where you may be adding drives in the future it makes good sense
<BluesKaj> daughter's axer uses an atheros and it works as well, gem_cat
<BluesKaj> err acer
<ExtractBeliefs> is it slower ?
<BluesKaj> !who |ExtractBeliefs
<ubottu> ExtractBeliefs: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<escott> ExtractBeliefs, the bigger complication is with booting and mounting. you wouldn't be able to mount from a non-LVM aware OS or use a non-LVM aware initrd
<escott> ExtractBeliefs, if you have a drive that is 90% full of music, and plan to buy another drive an 6 months and want the two to look like a single seamless large drive LVM is for you
<ExtractBeliefs> i was thinking of raid
<chubber> what program can i use to remotely access my g/f's windows box ?
<ExtractBeliefs> you need lcm to use raid ?
<ExtractBeliefs> and isnt it better to manage prtitions ?
<escott> ExtractBeliefs, mdadm doesn't require LVM although it is often used in conjunction with it. but you can have an linux md partition and not an LVM partition
<ExtractBeliefs> and isnt it better for encription ?
<escott> chubber, gnome-RDP or install a VNC server on her machine
<ExtractBeliefs> does it work with btrfs?
<hase> sorry i was afk, do i need to install mesa glx now to fix this?
<haffi> Jordan_U: I've got a new result file in http://pastebin.com/VtuQk6vV
<escott> ExtractBeliefs, btrfs is designed to include all the features of LVM/mdadm in the filesystem itself, so you would not use those two with btrfs
<schnuffle> chubber: gnome-rdp
<ExtractBeliefs> thsanks i didnt knew that
<major> how can i know the origin of a ubuntu package? if it comes from debian or if it was directly packaged from upstream?
<ExtractBeliefs> so wbhats is better btrfs or lvm ?
<escott> ExtractBeliefs, thats like comparing a truck to a tire. im not sure how to answer it
<schnuffle> ExtractBeliefs: there is no better, lvm is stable btrfs is not stable yet
<bazhang> ExtractBeliefs, thats hardly an ubuntu support question
#ubuntu 2011-05-21
<ExtractBeliefs> ubuntu doesnt support btrfs ?
<escott> hase, you don't want mesa thats the software glx
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic please ExtractBeliefs
<Jordan_U> haffi: Can you be on IRC and at the grub shell at the same time (on a different computer)?
<bazhang> ExtractBeliefs, sure it does, but asking which is best is -ot
<Jordan_U> ExtractBeliefs: Yes (though obviously it's experimental support).
<ExtractBeliefs> shyould i be asking wich is worst instead ?
<bazhang> ExtractBeliefs, no polling here at all.
<ExtractBeliefs> poling ?
<BluesKaj> chubber, escott what about rdesktop client?
<schnuffle> ExtractBeliefs: If you want to use it right now the only choice is lvm. In future btrfs might become a viable alternative
<ExtractBeliefs> well default for ubuntu is ext4 so i guess that is better
<escott> BluesKaj, that would work. i had forgotten its name
<hase> My nvidia card drivers are activated but not currently in use
<haffi> Jordan_U: Yes
<Jordan_U> haffi: Ok. Please reboot to the grub shell and tell me when you are there.
<mneorr> hey , does anybody know if 11.04 default mount 2.17.2-9.1ubuntu4   supports discard flag for TRIM??  because in man it's not documented
<BluesKaj> hase ,have rebooted since activating ? I have to ask
<escott> hase, well don't install mesa it will just make things more complicated. can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log from /bar/log
<hase> yes i ahve rebooted several times
<ExtractBeliefs> i do need the alternat install cd to install LVM ?
<haffi> Jordan_U: I'm there
<Jordan_U> haffi: What is the output of "echo $prefix"?
<Jordan_U> ExtractBeliefs: Yes.
<rmxz> I see that 'nice' can help an unimportant program keep the CPU available to more important processes,   and ionice can do similar for I/O scheduling;   is there similar for virtual memory?      For example, can I tell Ubuntu that it should be free to swap out much of a particular bloated non-time-critical process to avoid getting in the way of more important uses of that memory?
<hase> http://pastebin.com/52y9VBBq
<ocoutts> Has anyone been able to install Ubuntu on the latest gen mac minis? A co-worker and I have been having a super tough time.
<haffi> Jordan_U: (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub
<rmxz> Looks like /proc/sys/vm/swapiness can do that as a global setting for all processes --- but is there something similar where I can set a per-process swappiness
<Jordan_U> haffi: What is the output of "ls $prefix/grub.cfg"?
<escott> rmxz, you actually don't want that to happen. if the process is running the last thing you want it to do is have lots of page faults. nice it out, and it will run less and its pages will be later in the LRU and will get swapped
<haffi> Jordan_U: grub.fg (it's there)
<Gnea> rmxz: not really, swappiness is as good as it gets
<BluesKaj> escott, he may not hav an xorg,conf file unless he ran nvidia-xconf
<haffi> Jordan_U: And BTW there's a new version of the Boot info script results (I installed lzma) at: http://pastebin.com/LEp3sKv6
<Jordan_U> haffi: What happens if you run "configfile $prefix/grub.cfg"?
<schnuffle> rmxz:   You can configure swappiness per cgroup:  http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/cgroups/cgroups.txt  http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/cgroups/memory.txt
<BluesKaj> anyway , time to go
<hase> I did rune nvidia-xorg
<haffi> Jordan_U: The screen clears?
<Jordan_U> haffi: If you press escape do you see a menu?
<hase> I don't understand why it says direct rendering: yes but I'm stuck at 640x480 could it be because i'm using an hdtv for the monitor
<escott> hase, since there is some concern your X is loading the wrong drivers can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hase> http://pastebin.com/52y9VBBq
<ExtractBeliefs> is windows LVM aware ?
<squonk> :)
<schnuffle> ExtractBeliefs: Wondpws knows extacly: FAT and NTFS nothing more
<bazhang> ExtractBeliefs, ##windows for windows questions
<haffi> Jordan_U: Nope, just gives me a new input prompt in the console (grub>)
<ExtractBeliefs> can i install ubuntu on LVM in a pre populated HDD with win 7
<ExtractBeliefs> ?
<bazhang> !lvm | ExtractBeliefs have a read
<ubottu> ExtractBeliefs have a read: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Gnea> ExtractBeliefs: win7 would be on a different partition, the lvm would not contain that partition.
<schnuffle> ExtractBeliefs: If you have a spare partition yes, if not you need to use a partition tool
<ExtractBeliefs> thanks Gnea  that was usefull info
<hase> did I pastebin the right thing
<escott> hase, your CRT is not reporting EDID data (which describes the maximum height/width the monitor supports) and you are being dropped back to 640x480. you should be able to force a mode in your xorg.conf, the guis may be protesting in order to prevent you from breaking your monitor
<Gnea> hase: what video driver are you using?
<hase> gnea I'm not sure i installed nvidia-current
<hase> escott how do I force the mode in my xorg.conf
<gem_cat> my router is still reluctant - it just bugs me - 2wire was a mistake I guess
<Gnea> hase: you installed it from the repository?
<hase> yes
<Gnea> good
<rmxz> schnuffle:  thanks!  I'll go read that fine manual...
<Gnea> hase: hdtv? a base model?
<schnuffle> rmxz: your welcome
<hase> vizio 1080p
<gem_cat> now back to the other issue - how to mount a data cd - and what did they do to fstab?
<escott> hase, well do you have one? /etc/x11/xorg.conf (i think would be the name)
<hase> yes
<hase> escott I have a xorg.conf
<hase> Vizio voj320f1a
<Gnea> hase: should be able to adjust via display settings and choosing screen 2
<vorlov> how can i make the keyring automatically open upon login? in gnome
<haffi> Jordan_U: Thank you very much for your help so far, do you have any further ideas for me to try
<rmxz>  escott: "...nice it out, and it will run less and its pages will be later in the LRU and will get swapped"
<rmxz> Problem is that on the 24-core system there's always CPU available so even the lowest priority processes seem to run full speed.
<escott> hase, see if you can find a Monitor section in there, and it should have a "Mode" or "Modeline" you could use that as a template for your desired mode
<hase> hmm
<psion> how do I get hardware acceleration to work for an nvidia card in 11.04?
<Jordan_U> haffi: Try asking in #grub.
<vorlov> in natty 11.04
<haffi> Jordan_U: Thanks
<hase> here is a pastebin of xorg.conf
<hase> http://pastebin.com/spUrG0hD
<Jordan_U> haffi: You're welcome.
<hase> I really don't feel comfortable editing the xorg on my own
<Taar779> I can't get my ubuntu server to connect to the internet, can some offer any advice?
<gem_cat> is it peculiar to want to mount cd's in ubuntu? it looks like it may be mounting them and hiding them immediately is that possible?
<bazhang> Taar779, sudo dhclient eth0
<schnuffle> Taar779: How is your network interface configured? Through /etc/network/interfaces?
<vorlov> guys
<vorlov> does someone know how to make gnome-keyring open on login
<vorlov> ?
<vorlov> automatically
<vorlov> without the nagging request
<FloodBot1> vorlov: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nit-wit> vorlov, what are the apps to be opened with the password, or is a autologin you want?
<Taar779> Bazhang: I'll try that -- schnuffle: auto eth0 ... iface eth0 inet static ... address X ... netmask X ... gateway X
<vorlov> i have autologin already, but my wifi network password is saved in it... without me entering the password it wont start the network
<Taar779> X being the actually addresses
<vorlov> id like a compelte automatic start
<psion> does anyone know how to enable hardware acceleration of an nvidia card?
<escott> vorlov, add it to gnome-session
<vorlov> id like the keyring to open with the autologin asas well
<vorlov> how do i do that?
<vorlov> im a new comer to the gui
<nit-wit> vorlov, open the edt to the wireless click on auto and enable all users
<vorlov> nit-wit: lemme try...
<schnuffle> Taar779: and your network card is configured, so that you get the right information with ifconfig etho? Can you ping your default gateway?
<gem_cat> or add your user to the wireless group vorlov
<nit-wit> vorian, your looking for connect automatically and allow all users.
<Guest46201> hello?
<vorlov> nit-wit: it worked! thanks much!
<schnuffle> !anyone | Guest46201
<ubottu> Guest46201: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Taar779> schnuffle: No ping router or ping 192.168.1.1 does nothing. I'm not sure how I would go about configuring my network card. I'll try to google it in a sec
<Guest46201> can you help me?
<schnuffle> Guest46201: Ask your question and we'll see :)
<nit-wit> Guest46201, ask your question
<bazhang> with what Guest46201
<Guest46201> i get this error when trying to load BT5 onto my computer from a live disk
<bazhang> !backtrack | Guest46201
<ubottu> Guest46201: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<gem_cat> Guest11276, you need to add a user before getting on IRC - bad things can happen
<bazhang> Guest46201, not supported here, /join #backtrack-linux
<PHaNT> g
<nit-wit> vorlov, no problem.;)
<Guest46201> atkbd serio0: unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0
<bazhang> Guest46201, its not supported here. please stop asking.
<SeanInSeattle> Is it possible to remove unity alltogether, and switch to gnome only?
<bazhang> SeanInSeattle, no, use classic from login
<escott> !classic | SeanInSeattle
<ubottu> SeanInSeattle: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<gem_cat> I understand things change but the docs on fstab do not help much - and most of what is on line is now obsolete
<SeanInSeattle> ubotto:  How to use gnome3 with Ubuntu?
<SeanInSeattle> ubotto:  How to use gnome3 with Ubuntu  11.04?
<bazhang> SeanInSeattle, its an unsupported ppa that will break things and require a reinstall. best to steer clear
<SeanInSeattle> bazhang, Yes, that's what I went through, but I actually want to install gnome3.  Am I forced to use a different distro?
<bazhang> SeanInSeattle, its unsupported. up to you.
<gem_cat> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-3-on-Ubuntu-11-04-194085.shtml
<gem_cat> good luck
<arnotixe> hi all what kernel modules informs the kernel of AC power unplug (on a laptop)? My problem is that when I unplug the AC power, the wireless card borks and stops working. Have to turn off the machine and on again to make it work.
<gonzalo> Hello, I installed Ruby (programming language interpreter) with: "sudo apt-get ruby". This installed Ruby 1.8.7, but I want 1.9.2. I did't find 1.9.2 in the synaptic package manager, so I downloaded the source and compiled. However, the Ruby my system has is still 1.8.7. In the folder I downloaded I execute "./ruby --version" and there it's 1.9.2. How do I replace the ruby I have installed...
<gonzalo> ...for the new one??? Thanks!
<tim___> whats the discussion?
<bazhang> tim___, ubuntu support
<bazhang> gonzalo, why do you need a new one?
<tim___> ow just general support
<gem_cat> arnotixe, have you googled your model number - that may be answered fr your laptop somewhere
<gonzalo> bazhang: because I installed the wrong version. I have 1.8.7 but I want 1.9.2
<bazhang> gonzalo, installed how
<escott> gonzalo, you dont want to just install something you downloaded. see if there is a ruby1.9 package in synaptic (i thought there way) otherwise put your downloaded ruby in /opt and prefix your $PATH to point at it
<invisiblek> cross your fingers that my hdmi audio works after i reboot
<schnuffle> gonzalo: http://www.web2linux.com/05/installing-rails-3-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<gonzalo> bazhand: sudo apt-get install ruby
<arnotixe> gem_cat, yes it's the infamous broadcom 4312.
<tim___> how do i contribute to the ubuntu art without joining a mailing list
<bazhang> gonzalo, how is that the wrong version
<gonzalo> bazhang: apt-get install ruby installs ruby version 1.8.7
<bazhang> tim___, check the #ubuntu-artwork channel (may not be the correct name)
<gem_cat> arnotixe, the laptop model
<gonzalo> bazhang: by default.
<tim___> bazhang thanks
<gonzalo> (I'm checking the link!)
<bazhang> tim___, /msg alis list *ubuntu* to find it
<hase> So I just installed nvtv and the output for running it is Fatal: No supported video card found.
<gonzalo> schnuffle: to follow this guide, should I uninstall my current ruby first? If so, how?
<bazhang> gonzalo, thats the newest for your version of ubuntu
<arnotixe> gem_cat,  Lenovo S-10. something is wrong with the b43 driver. I just wanted to see if unloading the module that detects power unplugging helps. See, when power is plugged in, I kan rfkill it, kill it with the physical killswitch, re-enable it and so on. Still works. But when I unplug power, all fails. This used to work in 9.04...
<gonzalo> bazhang: Is there no way to have version 1.9.2 in ubuntu?
<invisiblek> wow, 11.04 is sweet, it actually automatically rebuilds my nvidia drivers when the kernel is updated (something i always wished happened)
<arnotixe> I've seen something on BIOS updates, but I think I need windows to do that...
<bazhang> gonzalo, by breaking package management, sure.
<Guest90776> Hello, can anybody help with with setting up svg support for ubuntu and apache2?
<schnuffle> gonzalo: If you compiled it by your own you could use a prefix like /opt to install it there, so you can use  it without interfering with your normal system
<Jordan_U> Guest90776: apache2 doesn't need svg support to host svg images...
<yoaime> can anybody tell me how to navegate to a different partition in the command line
<gem_cat> arnotixe, maybe it is something simple - google the combination
<Guest90776> Jordan_U, when I try to view the svg image through the browser, it says XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
<WeSSaM_> hi all
<Guest90776> technically it is an svgz, but both when place in the img tag show a brokenimage icon
<schnuffle> Guest90776: add this to your apache conf AddType image/svg+xml svg svgz AddEncoding gzip svgz
<WeSSaM_> any1 know how i can install gnome on backtrack5 ?
<Jordan_U> Guest90776: And if you try to just open the svg file in the browser?
<bazhang> WeSSaM_, thats not supported here
<bazhang> WeSSaM_, #backtrack-linux
<gonzalo> schnuffle: I'm very confused. I opened synaptic package manager and searched for "ruby 1.9.2" and I get two results: 1) "ruby" which shows as installed and says it's version 1.8.X in the description. 2) "ruby1.9.1", which also shows as installed, but which says 1.9.2 in the description. However, in a terminal, "ruby --version" returns "1.8.7". Any thoughts on this?
<WeSSaM_> oh thanx bazhang
<hiexpo> WeSSaM_, backtrack is not supported here go there #backtrack-linux     and good luck with that
<Guest90776> when I add those to the .htaccess file I get the following... Content Encoding Error                                                                The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because it uses an invalid or unsupported form of compression.
<schnuffle> gonzalo: check id you have more than one ruby binary in your system: locate ruby | grep bin
<hiexpo> WeSSaM_, i would suggest pento myself
<Guest90776> this is in Firefox 4.0 fyi
<arnotixe> gem_cat, yep I've googled quite a bit last weeks. And tried lots of stuff. But it keeps failing. So, is it possible to make the kernel NOT figure out when power is unplugged?
<WeSSaM_> kk hiexpo
<DK_2> hi, anyone else getting sound drops and program crashes with natty and VLC?
<WeSSaM_> thanx
<schnuffle> Guest90776: One line: AddType image/svg+xml svg svgz
<hiexpo> WeSSaM_, no problem
<gonzalo> schnuffle: "/usr/bin/ruby", "/usr/bin/ruby1.8", "/usr/bin/ruby1.9.1", "/usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/ruby1.9.1", and more...
<gizmobay> When I reboot me computer, the system shutsdown and then the BIOS screen is displayed and then I'm taken to a blank purple screen. If I hit the reset button, then my computer will boot. It shows the grub2 menu even though I have it turned off.
<schnuffle> Guest90776: second line: AddEncoding gzip svgz
<gizmobay> once I hit the reset button
<gonzalo> schnuffle: apparently, I do have more than one. How can I erase all and start again?
<skibur> hello
<gizmobay> Which log can I look in to get a hint the boot.log shows nothing
<skibur> question
<skibur> I did a #apt-get update.  How can I list the update list without installing?
<Guest90776> schnuffle: got it... it still gives me the content encoding error
<schnuffle> Guest90776: Hmm, remove all the svgz stuff so only one line: AddType image/svg+xml
<DK_2> skibur:  sudo apt-get update
<schnuffle> gonzalo: there's a tool called alternative which can switch between the versions
<Guest90776> schnuffle: that gives me an internal server error
<gonzalo> schnuffle: I'd rather just erase the older versions... any way to do that?
<schnuffle> gonzalo: apt-get remove <package>
<DK_2> skibur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<gem_cat> arnotixe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement - this might be a 'wait a bit' prob
<Guest90776> schnuffle, if you meant AddType image/svg+xml svg svgz , it still gives me the encoding error
<schnuffle> Guest90776: strange
<gonzalo> schnuffle: ok, but I believe that will erase ruby1.8.7, which is the default... how do I make Ubuntu recognize the other version as default once the old one has been removed?
<Guest90776> schnuffle, no I'm sorry... then it says XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
<schnuffle> Guest90776: but your image is right and you can see it when you open it with a image viewer?
<skibur> Sorry
<Guest90776> yes
<skibur> I already did #apt-get update
<skibur> I just need to list the updates
<skibur> not upgrade
<Guest90776> it was created in Adobe Illustrator, and can be viewed locally threough IE 9
<Guest90776> or Adobe svg viewer
<gem_cat> gonzalo, you may have to uninstall both and reinstall the one you want - or you might even not have a prob
<schnuffle> gonzalo: use update-alternatives
<gem_cat> best that
<gonzalo> gem_cat: I removed ruby. "which ruby" returns nothing. However, "locate ruby | grep bin" returns exactly the same as before
<lucas-arg> again, suspend wasnt working in my laptop... I had to manually remove SPLASH from /etc/default/grub was it a plymouth bug or what? when are devs cutting plymouth off the ubuntu default installation... it just doesnt work never did in any of the different hardware computers...
<gonzalo> schnuffle: How exactly do i use update-alternatives?
<Guest90776> ok, just found something, the svg was the wrong file name, but that does not solve the issue with the svgz
<DK_2> skibur:  http://ubuntu-for-humans.blogspot.com/2009/12/using-apt-get-terminal-command-in.html    <---does that help?
<wcchandler> Has anybody setup bitcoin mining?  Is it essentially a python script that gets run?
<schnuffle> gonzalo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java It shows how to use it with different java versions. It can be used analog for ruby
<gonzalo> schnuffle: ok, will do.
<gem_cat> http://groups.google.com/group/rails-oceania/browse_thread/thread/8a2b256d117db49f gonzalo
<skibur> Checking.... DK_2
<schnuffle> Guest90776: You mean  AddType image/svg+xml svg  works and AddType image/svg+xml svg svgz doesn't?
<DK_2> skibur:  also check  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/see-what-updated-packages-are-available-from-ubuntu-command-line/
<arnotixe> ok gem_cat ,thank you I'll try that
<Guest90776> no  AddType image/svg+xml svg svgz works, but only the uncompressed svg shows
<Guest90776> the svgz is a broken link, and if you try to view the image directly you get the content encoding eror
<tophu> ok apparently I'm missing some dvd decryption library that will allow me to watch "the big bang theory" seaon 2 disk 2 :-( how do I install this
<DK_2> Anyone else getting sound drops and program crashes with natty and VLC?
<mhalligan> using dpkg or aptitude, how do I reinstall a package when I've deleted some files from that package, and actually make those deleted files reappear?
<schnuffle> Guest90776: You need to set the AddEncoding gzip svgz as well
<mhalligan> I cannot purge this package because it's depended on by ubuntu-minimal, which means I'm shaving yaks.
<Guest90776> snuffle, it is added
<Damian85> hello is there a good ubuntu alternate because i dont like the new 11.04
<Loshki> mhalligan: have you tried apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<tophu> for that matter why the heck wouldn't ubuntu come with the codecs required to play dvds?
<Guest90776> if it helps, check it out here http://www.relationshipdriven.org/new/test.php
<HelloWorld321> Hello Damian: if you liked the old desktop, it's still available
<Guest90776> svgz is on the left
<mhalligan> loshki: yes, I still get the same problem: Not replacing deleted config file /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<Damian85> where is it avaiable or how?
<Kuwanger> mhalligan: Well, with apt you can just install it again.  I'm not sure how you do that with dpkg, though. :/
<Damian85> apt get install old-gnome ?
<morgan> I can use ssh with x11 if I start it from a terminal with -X, but when I set ForwardX11 yes in ssh_config and reboot it doesn't work for X11 by default. Am I missing something
<DK_2> tophu : ubuntu is worldwide, but your dvd's are regional
<Cube``> guys how do i format an SD card
<Cube``> thunar doesnt have any option for that
<mhalligan> debs aren't idempotent like rpms, are they?
<Loshki> tophu: licensing issues...
<HelloWorld321> Not sure.  The new desktop is the "Unity Desktop".  Need to turn on "Ubuntu Classic" desktop (that's the new name) ... I'll get a link
<Damian85> thank you very much :)
<tpham> hi, i select places-><any harddrive>, and vlc would launch instead of nautilus file browser.  does anyone know how to fix it?
<Cube``> guys how do i format an SD card
<Damian85> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/change-classic-ubuntu-desktop-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<HelloWorld321> Damian: http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-natty-login-to-classic-gnome-2-desktop
<HelloWorld321> Damian: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/05/enable-ubuntu-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<morgan> tpham - check default applications
<gizmobay> When I reboot me computer, the system shutsdown and then the BIOS screen is displayed and then I'm taken to a blank purple screen no grub menu or anything. Hitting the shift key does nothing. If I then hit the reset button, then my computer will boot but first it shows the grub2 menu even though I have it turned off in the default conf file. Which log can I look in to get a hint the boot.log shows nothing?
<Damian85> so its default installed?
<tophu> :-( mint didn't have this issue
<m_tadeu> hi...I have a problem...ubuntu doesn't detect my cdrom drive
<tophu> so where do I get the codec?
<tpham> morgan, where do i go to get to def. application?
<mhalligan> so apt-get --reinstall install packages doesn't work, aptitude reinstall package doesn't work, any other options for making a package do the right thing and actually reinstall itself? or do I need to reinstall the whole os?
<Guinness2702> So, I have package x installed on 10.04 LTS Server, and it's client installed on 11.04 Desktop.  The versions of x are incompatible, and I want to A) upgrade the version of x on the server or B) downgrade the version on the desktop, without changing the versions of ubuntu.  Can I do this? How?
<gonzalo> schnuffle: I removed many ruby packages with the synaptic package manager. Then, I installed (with SPM) the package "ruby1.9.1". Now I do "which ruby", which returns nothing. "which ruby1.9.1" returns "usr/bin/ruby1.9.1" why isn't it installing correctly?
<DK_2> tophu: also, the only thing i use to play dvd's is VLC media player. never had any issues but i dont watch many movies or seasons. also did you install ubuntu restricted evtras?
<morgan> tpham - system -> preferences -> preffered applications
<HelloWorld321> Yes.  I was annoyed by it at first, too.  But then I sorta decided to try the new one.  It's a bit of a hassle to get used to a new UI just because somebody else decided ... but it is good
<tophu> probably not
<Damian85> yes maybe but my sister wanted to use it and just thought what is this. remove this fast :D
<DK_2> tophu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tophu> is that a repo?
<tophu> thanks
<mhalligan> Not replacing deleted config file /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<schnuffle> gonzalo: It install correctly, just do a sudo ln -s /usr/bin/ruby1.9 /usr/bin/ruby  or use update-alternatives as I told you to create the link
<DK_2> tophu: its in there somewhere
<Kuwanger> mhalligan: Hmm..perhaps dpkg --configure is what you want?
<Cube``> how do i format an SD card
<Guinness2702> Cube``,  mkfs should suffice
<mhalligan> @kuwanger: dpkg: error processing rsyslog (--configure):
<mhalligan>  package rsyslog is already installed and configured
<mhalligan> that doesn't work
<schnuffle> Guest90776: Can IE show the compressed svg locally?
<escott> gonzalo, just add a symlink in /usr/bin from ruby to ruby1.9.1
<gonzalo> schnuffle: ok, I'll try the "ln", since the update alternatives gives me: "no alternatives for ruby"
<m0n0> where in the world can I find declaration of  struct _GMutex ?
<DK_2> Anyone else getting sound drops and program crashes with natty and VLC?
<mhalligan> when I run into this problem I usually just say screw it and rebuild the image, but I can't do that this time
<Guinness2702> DK_2, - I've had odd sound behaviour with VLC, since I upgraded ubuntu to 11.04
<Guest90776> schnuffle, no
<DK_2> Guinness2702: ive read about choppy sound on vlc recently
<Guinness2702> DK_2, yeah, I get that
<notyourname> can anybody help with my mousepad. it just stopped working
<Guinness2702> DK_2, workaround I found is to go into VLC's audio preferences, and it fixes it
<Guinness2702> but i have to do it every time
<Guinness2702> :(
<morgan> anyone know x11 in ssh any?
<tophu> ok so how do I install this?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | morgan
<ubottu> morgan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DK_2> Guinness2702: if you open vlc, with the icon for it, without media, and change the settings, then close vlc, they stay on those settings forever
<Guinness2702> DK_2, Does that fix the problem?
<Guinness2702> I don't have to change any settings, just open the config
<DK_2> i havent played with the audio settings yet
<gonzalo> schuffle: it did't work well. I did "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1 /usr/bin/ruby", which returned: "ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/bin/ruby': File exists". However, "which ruby" returned nothing...
<bazhang> tophu, ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Guinness2702> Anyone know how to install a 11.04 package in 10.04 LTS ??
<gonzalo> schnuffle: it didn't work well. I did "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1 /usr/bin/ruby", which returned: "ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/bin/ruby': File exists". However, "which ruby" returned nothing...
<morgan> I can use X11 over ssh if I start the server with -X, but I've set ForwardX11 yes in /etc/ssh/ssh_config, but it won't work by default (after reboot)
<tophu> yea I don't see instructions in the wiki
<bazhang> Guinness2702, you dont
<notyourname> help me with my mousepad. it doesn't work
<DK_2> Guinness2702: to test that out ill have ta play a media file for a while, so testing is gonna take a little while
<bazhang> tophu, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<schnuffle> gonzalo: first you have of course tell it that you want to manage alternatives of ruby: sudp update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/ruby ruby /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1 1
<IdleOne> notyourname: you mean on a laptop?
<tophu> @notyourname: buy a new one
<Kuwanger> mhalligan: Well, the hack solution is to just extract the config file manually and copy it to the right place. :/
<Jordan_U> gonzalo: What is the output of "ls -l /usr/bin/ruby"?
<notyourname> yes
<bazhang> notyourname, thats not an ubuntu issue
<Guinness2702> bazhang, So the only way I can upgrade the version of something on 10.04 is to do it manually?
<Loshki> mhalligan: well, they *ought* to be idempotent. check all the "force" options in man dpkg. confmiss/confdef. If all else fails, you could edit the package out of /var/lib/dpkg/status and retry (make a backup of the file first)
<bazhang> Guinness2702, upgrade what
<notyourname> so what do i do
<DK_2> tophu: do you know how to use synaptic?
<gonzalo> Jordan_U: "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2011-05-20 20:12 /usr/bin/ruby -> /usr/bin/1.9.1"
<schnuffle> gonzalo: then check: ls -l /usr/bin/ruby
<Kuwanger> mhalligan: It'd seem dpkg itself supports a --force-confmiss, but I don't know how to make dpkg reinstall a package.
<gonzalo> schnuffle: doing the update alternatives now...
<Guinness2702> bazhang, mythtv backend - my server is 10.04, but my desktop is 11.04 - the versions that come with them are incompatible - I don't want to upgrade the server, just to get the latest mythtv backend :(
<Jordan_U> gonzalo: And the output of "ls -l /usr/bin/1.9.1"?
<tophu> I got it I had syn open on another desktop that's why my sudo apt-get install failed :-(
<bazhang> Guinness2702, I'd ask in #ubuntu-mythtv honestly
<tophu> thanks guys ^_^
<gonzalo> schnuffle: "update-alternatives: --install needs <link> <name> <path> <priority>"
<Jordan_U> gonzalo: Wait... That should be /usr/bin/*ruby*1.9.1
<schnuffle> gonzalo: wait, don't hurry. You should try to understand what you are doing otherwise you'll get stucked with a damaged system sooner or later
<gonzalo> Jordan_U: going...
<Guinness2702> bazhang, I'll try there, but I was hoping to do cleanly with packages - i.e. it's not really a mythtv problem, but an ubuntu/package problem - i.e. I want to force 10.04 to use a 11.04 package :\
<Jordan_U> gonzalo: Run "sudo rm -i /usr/bin/ruby" then make the symbolic link properly.
<bazhang> Guinness2702, thats unsupported and will break things.
<gonzalo> Jordan_U: "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5460 2010-11-02 17:48 /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1"
<Kuwanger> mhalligan: Hmm.. Well, it'd seem as simple as dpkg --force-confmiss -i /var/cache/apt/archives/rsyslog-*
<KenBW2> Is it possible to get my phone to transmit audio to my laptop over bluetooth?
<gonzalo> Jordan_U: ok
<escott> Guinness2702, the whole point of packages is to track the dependencies, so it wants to pull in the rest of the system
<m_tadeu> ubuntu is unable to detect the cdrom from my laptop...what can I do to overcome this problem?
<gonzalo> Make symbolic link properly would be: "ln -s /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1 /usr/bin/ruby" ??
<elkng> what if I have solaric partition and boot in to ubuntu-liveCD will it use this partition as a swap autimatically ?
<gem_cat> m_tadeu, my prob is similar I think - you are trying to mount a data cd?
<escott> m_tadeu, is it a particular cd or all cds?
<hiexpo> hola all
<gonzalo> schnuffle: oh my, I think the update alternatives worked
<Loshki> m_tadeu: what does dmesg | egrep -i 'cd|dvd' say?
<tophu> brb gotta reboot to test this I think
<HelloWorld321> Ken: if you find anything, post a link!
<morgan> Jordan_U - my ssh query: I can use X11 over ssh if I start the server with -X, but I've set ForwardX11 yes in /etc/ssh/ssh_config, but it won't work by default (after reboot)
<gonzalo> schnuffle: i was missing the "1" at the end (the priority, i guess). now "which ruby" returns "ruby 1.9.2p0"
<gem_cat> escott, there is no entry in fstab for the cd - and the rules for making one have changed in natty
<DK_2> m_tadeu: your BIOS is reading from the harddrive before the cd-rom. at bootup press either "f2 - f10 - del" to enter bios and change and save settings"
<schnuffle> gonzalo: fine, and you could have done it without uninstalling the default version :). Next time you'll know
<escott> gem_cat, generally you dont want an entry in fstab, leave it out and gnome-volume-manager should auto-mount the partition
<gonzalo> schnuffle: yes, good to know. thanks a lot for your help!
<schnuffle> gonzalo: your welcome
<m_tadeu> gem_cat, escott I'm not even trying to mount....it doesn't show up in /dev/cdrom
<Loshki> morgan: there's also X11Forwarding in /etc/sshd_config. You might need that too on the server side...
<escott> m_tadeu, what about /dev/dvd
<mithridates> whenever I click on a mpeg or ogg video file firefox crashes!!! why?
<m_tadeu> escott: not there either
<mithridates> it happens without exception!
<escott> m_tadeu, do you know what kind of cd/dvd drive this is, and how it is connected? eide or sata?
<mark__> hey guys
<mark__> anybody talk here?
<morgan> Loshki - both options set to yes, reboot server and try to get in and I have errors..
<gem_cat> escott, in the previous version you stuck in a cd and it mounted - natty doesnt
<schnuffle> !anyone | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bazhang> mark__, ubuntu support question?
<m_tadeu> escott: I changed it to eide now in the bios, just to check...don't know which drive it is
<Loshki> morgan: what kind of errors?
<mark__> is this just for help?
<bazhang> mark__, yes
<mark__> ah i see
<escott> m_tadeu, changed it in the bios? what were your options?
<morgan> same errors I get unless I start ssh with the -X option from commandline on server
<escott> gem_cat, what is the output of groups?
<HelloWorld321> mark: if you have a question, just ask.  If you want to gossip, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<schnuffle> mark__: might try /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mithridates> guys whenever I ask a question in ubuntu noones answer me, I'm really dissappointed. my firefox crashes whenever I click on a video file like mpeg,... and nobody wants to help me
<m_tadeu> escott: ide mode or ahci mode
<schnuffle> mithridates: Maybe nobody can?
<gem_cat> adm disk dialout cdrom audio plugdev netdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<morgan> Loshki -  same errors I get unless I start ssh with the -X option from commandline on server
<escott> m_tadeu, you should be fine with either
<mhalligan> @loshki I'm thinking the guys who write dpkg/apt/aptitude have never bothered looking up the definition of idemptoency. rpm --no-deps --reinstall package, bam I'm done in 3 seconds. *rage*
<m_tadeu> escott: I'm not happy with neither of them :)
<escott> m_tadeu, check the output of dmesg | egrep -i "CD|DVD"
<mithridates> schnuffle: that's another question...
<schnuffle> mithridates: which version of Firefox?
<Whisky_> Help! Due to a power failure, my computer shut down half way while booting through Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. It won't boot now and displays a bunch of errors :( It's the same even in Recovery mode.
<mithridates> schnuffle: 4.0.1
<notyourname> so how do i fix my mousepad on laptop
<gem_cat> escott, the ownership of cdrom in media is root root
<Loshki> mhalligan: something like dpkg -i --force-depends <package>. Sorry I'm not handier with dpkg....
<mithridates> schnuffle: http://tinyurl.com/3gbnfjf this is the crash report
<m_tadeu> escott: new advancement....on boot, the cdrom is there...as soon as I touch the eject button(which doesnt do anything),  it sudenly disapeers from /dev
<m_tadeu> escott: before that, eject cdrom works fine
<escott> gem_cat, i would remove the folder in /media, remove the entry from fstab and if that doesn't work try udisks --monitor-detail
<gem_cat> do doubt the ownership in /dev matches the cdrom entry
<schnuffle> mithridates: have you installed the vlc plugin?
<mithridates> schnuffle: I'm not sure, but I guess yes. let me see
<escott> m_tadeu, so `eject cdrom` works, but the eject button messes things up
<Loshki> morgan: I'm confused about which is client and which is server. Note you have 4 separate pieces of config to worry about: ssh_config and sshd_config on both client and server...
<m_tadeu> escott: in deed
<escott> Loshki, sshd is the server config
<something_here> test
<Kevin_Flynn> I downloaded a game.  Its an .exe.  I have wine, but it won't open.  I'm using xubuntu 10.10.  Error:  "The file '/home/user/.opera/temporary_downloads/LuxorSetup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<escott> !permissions | Kevin_Flynn
<ubottu> Kevin_Flynn: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sudokill> kevin, make it executable
<Whisky_> Kevin_Flynn: chmod +x FILE.exe
<sudokill> if its in home u can right click on it and check mark as executable
<escott> m_tadeu, and dmesg doesn't show anything for the event that lead to the removal of the /dev/cdrom device file
<Whisky_> Help! Due to a power failure, my computer shut down half way while booting through Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. It won't boot now and displays a bunch of errors :( It's the same even in Recovery mode.
<mhalligan> did dpkg deprecate the --reinstall flag or something?
<escott> Whisky_, what errors
<syockit> escott, Whisky_ : but do you need to chmod for using wine on exe?
<m_tadeu> what happened to /var/log/messages?
<sudokill> when i tried 11.04 it disappeared
<Whisky_> syockit: I wouldn't know about that. Sorry. Try copying the exe file to .wine directory in your home directory and then wine ~/.wine/FILE.exe~
<escott> syockit, you have to do that for bash scripts as well. you could call it by `wine program.exe`
<Loshki> mhalligan: --reinstall is an apt-get flag, not dpkg...
<morgan> Loshki - you're right, I've been editing ssh_config for the server (pointless), just opened sshd_config, pretty sure I got it from here, cheers.
<Whisky_> escott: I don't recall right now as I'm Dual booting with windows on the same PC. Is there anyway to run a restore or something? I'm sick of Ubuntu crashing on me everytime. That is why I moved from 11.04 back to 10.04 LTS hoping it'd be stabler
<mhalligan> aptitude -o DPkg::Options="--force-confmiss" reinstall rsyslog eventually did it.
<Loshki> morgan: hope so...
<syockit> escott: I usually do not have to chmod +x on .sh file to sh it.
<mhalligan> thanks for the help veryone, I'm going to go track down the dpkg maintainers and tattoo the word idempotence on their genitals.
<escott> Whisky_, use your install cd/livecd
<Whisky_> escott: Assuming I do boot with the livecd, what do I do? :(
<escott> Whisky_, fix the errors you haven't described to us :)
<Whisky_> thanks
<syockit> Kevin_Flynn: if you tried to open it from within opera, it will open using the default associated program, but I don't think wine is the first associated. maybe you use a file browser (like nautilus. open Places) to go to the folder (.opera is hidden, hit ctrl-H to show hidden files/folders) and right click LuxorSetup.exe and select open with Wine
<escott> syockit, i believe the natty version of wine may be configured to respect the executable flag for security reasons
<Kevin_Flynn> I got it, thanx guys.  Permissions are the most anoying thing about Ubuntu.
<sudokill> ull get used to it
<sudokill> they are there for a purpose
<escott> Kevin_Flynn, trigger locks are the most annoying thing about guns ;)
<sudokill> think of windows and viruses how easy they are to run
<Kevin_Flynn> escott, can't kill anyone with an OS.
<Cube``> guys
<GoGi2> why does grub2 not show a menu even if there is set timeout=10?
<Cube``> why the heck are you even talking about computers. the world ends today
<sudokill> what
<sudokill> irs not 2012 yet
<sudokill> lol
<aeon-ltd> donkey bull!
<JabberWalkie> the internet is its own world
<escott> GoGi2, i think if you have only one boot option it skips the menu
<sudokill> it should still show a menu
<sudokill> GoGi2 paste ur menu.lst
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | GoGi2 sudokill
<ubottu> GoGi2 sudokill: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> GoGi2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Initial%20Default
<sudokill> my bad, im on grub 1
<gem_cat> escott, very interesting - it sees it but there was never an entry in fstab - isnt that required
<escott> gem_cat, no you DONT want an entry in fstab. the existence of an entry in fstab tells the userspace mounting daemon that you want to manage the mountpoint and NOT to automout it
<gem_cat> well my fstab is as it was born - no entry
<escott> gem_cat, i think your problem was the existence of a folder in /media with the name of the mountpoint it would have chosen, but with root ownership
<m_tadeu> escott: tail -f /var/log/messages gets me this http://pastebin.com/zbXpEAVa
<gem_cat> will the automount make an entry or do I need to adjust the ownership
<escott> gem_cat, it will make its own folder. i think the presence of that folder is confusing it
<gem_cat> ok - is gone
<escott> m_tadeu, this sounds like some kind of hardware issue with either your motherboard or your cd drive
<ShermanBoyd> how do I run wireshark gtk under natty?  I tried adding gksu to the menu shortcut
<escott> m_tadeu, you could put tape over the eject button :)
<hiexpo> ShermanBoyd, gksu wireshark no ?
<coz_> ShermanBoyd,  mm I havet tried .. are you on Unity or calssic?
<m_tadeu> escott: :):):)
<ShermanBoyd> classic
<ShermanBoyd> gksu wireshark
<ShermanBoyd> that's a cut and paste from my properties
<escott> ShermanBoyd, don't you want gksudo?
<qin> ShermanBoyd: gksudo wireshark
<ShermanBoyd> oh wait ... it worked this time
<superman097> how to install udp packet reflector on ubuntu? what is the name of the application?
<coz_> ShermanBoyd, phew,, I was just about to install wireshark to test :)
<gem_cat> escott, no significant behavior here - maybe I should reboot
<ShermanBoyd> at least it asked for the pass
<escott> SuperLag, iptables?
<escott> gem_cat, or use the udisks --monitor-detail
<superman097> with ip tables i can do udp reflector?
<ShermanBoyd> hmm it still hasn't launched ...
<ShermanBoyd> maybe I'll gksudo
<gem_cat> escott, that shows activity when I eject the disk only - nothing when I put it in
<Igor_Elez> hi PPL, can anyone tell me how to disable "force maximize" in Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook?
<escott> gem_cat, well thats the problem. not sure how to fix it though
<gem_cat> shows mount path blank
<ShermanBoyd> hmm gksudo seems to work!
<Igor_Elez> Where is the option to disable "force maximize"? ANYONE?
<ShermanBoyd> escott: thanks!
<coz_> superman097,  did you see this?   http://majuric.org/software/udpfwd/
<gem_cat> escott, what is normal for natty? should it be mounting the cd
<escott> ShermanBoyd, remember gksudo is sudo, gksu is su, su asks for the root password and there is none
<ShermanBoyd> right
<ShermanBoyd> now I get it
<nDuff> In Ubuntu 11.04, I've gone to "Keyboard Shortcuts" in the terminal and unchecked "Enable the menu shortcut key" and "Enable menu access keys". Even so, pressing F10 within the terminal is summoning the menu rather than passing that sequence through to the curses app I'm running. What else do I need to do?
<escott> gem_cat, well it should be detecting the insertion, which generates events in udisk and that triggers mounting or the media player popup depending on what kind of disk
<gem_cat> maybe I have a hw prob - I can check on that
 * nDuff finds that this is bug #750700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 750700 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity Compiz plugin captures F10 for menu even when explicitly disabled in gnome-terminal (dup-of: 726639)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 726639 in unity (Ubuntu) "F10 is captured even if gnome-terminal setting is explictly set to not capture" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726639
<gem_cat> thanks for talking to me escott
<escott> gem_cat, np. goodluck finding the issue
<gem_cat> I know I can figure it out eventually
<druciferre> I cannot navigate into ~/.gvfs anymore. I receive "bash: cd: .gvfs: Transport endpoint is not connected". Can someone please help?
<ShermanBoyd> can anyone help me formulate a wireshark filter ... I just want to look at ping traffic
<sudokill> anyone having trouble with choppy dragging windows in 11.04? (nvidia driver)
<druciferre> sudokill, what do you mean by choppy ?
<superman097>  @coz_ i will read that link
<coz_> ShermanBoyd,  lik a traffic analyzer..yes?
<hiexpo> :0
<ShermanBoyd> coz_: yeah
<coz_> superman097,  cool,, I am the one least likely to have info on any kind of networking issues,, doof here  with networking :)
<coz_> ShermanBoyd,    http://www.debianadmin.com/network-traffic-analyzer-for-your-ubuntu-system.html   << maybe that might help
<ShermanBoyd> I tried !(ssh) to filter out the ssh noise but I don't see the pings ...
<hiexpo> hola coz_
<coz_> hiexpo,  hey guy
 * Cibort a
<coz_> ShermanBoyd,  there is a ##networking channel ,, I have never  been there so not sure  if they can help
<escott> ShermanBoyd, http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureFilters#Useful_Filters
<ShermanBoyd> coz_: hah, I just found #wireshark ... thanks
<coz_> ShermanBoyd,  excellent :)
<mark__> hey guys i have a problem with flash
<ShermanBoyd> escott: thanks ... I think icmp is what I need
<sudokill> dont we all
<mark__> when i play a game the audio is out of sync but in videos its fine
<mark__> is there a fix to this?
<sudokill> 64bit?
<mark__> 32
<sudokill> try reinstaling it
<Kodec> Gremset ?
<sudokill> i had problems with white pixels all over the show reinstall solved it
<yuskhanzab> anyone play assault cube here? i got problem to play in multiplayer server
<coz_> yuskhanzab,  sorry ,, no I havent played that at all
<druciferre>  I cannot navigate into ~/.gvfs anymore. I receive "bash: cd: .gvfs: Transport endpoint is not connected". Can someone please help?
<thr01> hi
<thr01> back
<thr01> kept getting logged out of this
<Kodec> where can I find Back-track 5 Channel
<thr01> anyway seemed someone doest have the graphics card to drive unity
<rww> Kodec: #backtrack-linux
<mark__> reinstalled flash and audio is still bad
<hiexpo> kodapa, backtrack-linux but would suggest pentoo
<sw0rdfish> hey guys I wanna have the contents of the default "/usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos" folder to be set as my background with the pictures rotating/changing every 5 or 10 seconds
<Dice-Man> hello
<mark__> i've always had this problem but never been able to fix it
<sw0rdfish> or more seconds...
<Dice-Man> does clonezilla copy also bad sectors when doing a partition save ?
<Kodec> rww can't connect !
<rww> Kodec: register your nickname with nickserv and identify to it, then
<coz_> sw0rdfish,   did you take a look at the script associated with that group of images?
<m_tadeu> how can I set an new key in xorg?
<Kodec> Thanks :) rww
<sw0rdfish> coz_ yes i did
<coz_> sw0rdfish,   no way of changing it there ?
<hiexpo> kodapa, #pentoo
<Kodec> Guys : where Can I find Metasploit Channel ?
<coz_> sw0rdfish,  there is an .xml file in that directory for it,, I meant xml
<sw0rdfish> well i'm new to *nix...but there is a tag with <duration></duration> for each pic
<Jet_> .kankateam.org
<coz_> sw0rdfish,   in terminal  gksudo /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos/background-1.xml
<coz_> sw0rdfish,  that xml should have durations in it since it is the driving force of the cosmos images
<something_here> why is it that i can connect to sshd externally when there is no iptables rule? I was under the impression it was a default deny any
<sw0rdfish> are those durations in minutes or seconds
<coz_> sw0rdfish,  mm I am going to guess seconds,, however I have not played with this for some time ,, I have never used the cosmos image changes
<coz_> sw0rdfish,  although 1795  as minutes seems reeaal long :)
<sw0rdfish> lol yeah
<sw0rdfish> i'll edit that to 10 seconds :)
<coz_> :)
<sw0rdfish> what does the gksudo do?
<coz_> sw0rdfish,  it allows you to open a file as root user  to edit it,, especially .xml since if you try to just click to open it will be uneditable
<skraps> Im having a problem connecting to my router with wpa, it works on some routers and then with others it just keeps asking for the password
<sudokill> sw0rdfish, it's sudo for graphical apps like gedit etc
<tapple> how do I figure out what opengl driver X is using? I believe it's using the wrong one. my symptom is that glxinfo and every other opengl application freeze and have to be force killed. I googled that, and got a suggestion to "remove nvidia drivers from an ati system". How do I find out if I'm using nvidia drivers, and get rid of them if so?
<skraps> im getting a deauth reason of 15
<tapple> (and yes, it's an ati radeon I have)
<coz_> tapple,  which card do you have on that system.. in terminal      lspci | grep -i vga
<Jordan_U> something_here: No the fefault is accept all.
<tapple> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 XT]
<skraps> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo I have looked here but cant find a wpa_supplement config file, im using gnome network-manager
<coz_> tapple, mm  there are peple here who are far more experineced with ati video than I am ..however if no one here has any solutions,, I would check in the #radeon channel
<sudokill> tapple, try going to package manager and searching ati and nvdia
<Guest5390> f
<b44> apt-get supports terminator v0.93, is v0.95 also supported unter ubuntu ???
<sammy> does anyone know what happened to the bleeding edge wireless drivers that existed in maverick?
<sammy> the package was removed in natty, and I can't find a wireless kernel driver backported module package or a compat-wireless package for natty
<sammy> and the wireless drivers included in the stock ubuntu kernel with natty also don't work well with my wireless card, same as with maverick. i'm out of ideas. at least it worked okay with the backported modules in maverick. i'm not really sure how those drivers didn't either get folded into natty or put into a new package for natty.
<sudokill> b44 u can install other ways if it's not in apt-get
<MaRk-I> sammy: what chipset?
<infinitux> I just installed 11.04 on my new system. It has the nvidia module loaded, and seems to be operating well. Should I screw with it and install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com for my hardware - and will this increase the system performance, or should I just leave it alone?
<sammy> MaRk-I: lemme double check.
<b44> sudokill: I installed the newest version by using: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome-terminator, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install terminator
<b44> SudoKing: thank you anyway
<MaRk-I> infinitux: if it's working fine i'll leave it alone
<infinitux> yeah, but how do I know if I'm getting best performance?
<eoss> http://i.imgur.com/YrMnm.jpg
<gartral> how do i remove the logon jingle/sounder from ubuntu.. that thing is obnoxious
<mikeru> I have a problem with my Magic Trackpad. on Maverick, while it lacked multitouch gestures at least two finger tap was right mouse button. on natty however, for some reason two finger tap is middle mouse button, and three finger tap (actually, drag) is for moving the window (the only multitouch gesture I have seen so far btw) and right mouse button is nowhere to be found
<superman097> @coz_ i got the eror when *make in ../src directory http://paste.ubuntu.com/610889/
<rodrigo> opa e aee - hello world
<mikeru> I *need* my right mouse button ): I'd love it if it was possible to reassign moving the window to four finger drag and keep middle mouse button as three finger tap, but it's fine if I can only choose between middle mouse button and right mouse button
<rodrigo> falem algooooooooooooooooooo
<mikeru> help, anyone (: ?
<rww> rodrigo: English here, please
<sammy> mikeru: I believe there is an option to change those in the mouse preferences under system? if not there's a bug with information about those settings. search for it if you can, ill help you find it in a minute if you can't find it.
<rodrigo> heloo
<rodrigo> blazilllll
<rww> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rodrigo> brasil
<coz_> superman097,   you are compiling this ..yes?
<mikeru> !br | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: please see above
<rodrigo> br
<coz_> superman097,  can you link me to the source package
<superman097> @coz_ yes but failed, why?
<rodrigo> vou para ubutunbr
<gizmobay> When I reboot me computer, the system shutsdown and then the BIOS screen is displayed and then I'm taken to a blank purple screen no grub menu or anything. Hitting the shift key does nothing. If I then hit the reset button, then my computer will boot but first it shows the grub2 menu even though I have it turned off in the default conf file. Which log can I look in to get a hint the boot.log shows nothing?
<superman097> @coz_ http://www.sns.ias.edu/~mjuric/udpfwd
<mikeru> sammy: nope
<cannonfodda> gartral: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/session-loginsound.html
<coz_> superman097,  I am getting the identical error here
<superman097> then?
<mikeru> sammy: I did https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=magic+trackpad&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target= and couldn't find anything related to my problem
<al3jandrus> hi
<coz_> superman097,  mm not sure,, I cant seem to rectify this  error :(
<al3jandrus> i got problems installing backtrack 5, i get the blackscreen, i red every and each toturial on the internet but cant fix it.. please HELP!!
<superman097> @coz_ hmhhh any other software can be UDP reflector?
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | al3jandrus
<ubottu> al3jandrus: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<superman097> @coz_ i have use quagga, but confuse when using and config the reflector function
<coz_> superman097,  as I mentioned , unfortunately I am the last person to have real solutions for anything networking,, however I did a search on google with   the string,,,   ubuntu  udp reflector  and I believe it did bring up a few hits ,, you may want to try that again,, or maybe go to the ## linux channel or  #networking channel,,,  << I believe that one is on irc
<al3jandrus> im actually trying to connect to backtrack-linux but forgot my user..
<al3jandrus> anyway if someone knows the solution i would appreciate a lot
<atdprhs> shit, i was the worse position of all times
<coz_> al3jandrus,  you will have to change and register you nick
<finalblogger> hello everyone
<coz_> finalblogger,   hey guy
<finalblogger> i using ubuntu 11.03 on sony vaio laptop
<finalblogger> my touchpad is working fine
<hell_> got a question, anyone know how to get drivers for a vaio laptop?
<finalblogger> but its scroll is not working
<finalblogger> ???
<IdleOne> atdprhs: please keep the language clean
<superman097> @coz_ yes i have to ask in the ##networking and #ipv6 channel, less people that respect to my question at all...
<atdprhs> Sorry IdleOne
<escott> finalblogger, go to the ubuntu icon in the top left, type "mouse" and go to the trackpad section
<atdprhs> I typed it in the wrong plae
<mikeru> //:
<atdprhs> place
<coz_> superman097,  I would also hang out here,, because of timezones mainly,, different people log on at different times... I am just a doof with networking issues :)
<pdtpatrick1> You cannot enable wobbly windows in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<escott> !ccsm | pdtpatrick1
<ubottu> pdtpatrick1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<superman097> @coz_ yes, you're right, a lot of great people here at freenode, but everyone can't solved every problem :), thx for you..
<hiexpo> :0
<hiexpo> :)
<pdtpatrick1> escott -- already have ccsm installed. Ran gksudo ccsm and turned on wobbly windows. But it does nothing
<pdtpatrick1> This is using Unity
<naiad> anyone using gnome-shell ppa is the gedit file-browser plugin broken for you?
<gartral> cannonfodda: THANK YOU
<qin> pdtpatrick1: ccsm do not need sudo
<tophu> ok still getting that I need to install a dvd decoder to play my dvd
<superman097> @pdtpatrick : you have turn on the extra animation?
<Jordan_U> pdtpatrick1: Never run a command as root unless you're sure it's needed. (just seeing a permissions error is not enough to be sure sudo is needed).
<MaRk-I> tophu: and have you installed the dvd decoders?
<tophu> probably not
<MaRk-I> !dvd | tophu
<ubottu> tophu: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tophu> if they don't come with a default natty install then no
<escott> !dvd | tophu there is a command you need to run from the terminal
<ubottu> tophu there is a command you need to run from the terminal: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coz_> tophu,    run this command  and then try the dvd     sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<tophu> thanks peeps
<cannonfodda> gartral: :) no worries. you're my first:)
<sammy> MaRk-I: it's using the rt2800usb module. so the ralink 25xx chipset
<tophu> woot that worked thank you guys SO much
<tophu> off to watch / rip the big bang theory ^_^ you guys rock. you are why linux rocks
<PKIlusion> heloo br
<hiexpo> :)
<sammy> MaRk-I: the bugs I can find about the driver, including some that have exactly the same messages I find in my system logs, talk about solutions involving packages available in maverick, and drivers I can't find in natty, and they have to be somewhere
<mikeru> ): my magic trackpad is useless
<slack-m> mikeru, what do you mean?
<slack-m> o wrong channel, i thought this was #slackware, I really don't know shit about ubuntu
<mikeru> ...
<sammy> mikeru: search for a synaptics trackpad multitouch bug in launchpad. I recently found asolution for exactly what you're talking about, a regression changing the right click/middle click behavior that didn't involve installing new drivers
<coz_> slack-m,  ah ok  but here you meant to say,,,  "I really dont't know  caca about ubuntu" :)
<coz_> slack-m,  its a family channel :)
<mikeru> sammy, in natty it uses evdev
<sammy> mikeru: then it might be the same solution for everyone.
<slack-m> coz_, ah, whoops, sorry ;]
<coz_> slack-m,   :)  no biggies
<sammy> mikeru: give me a minute to see if actually uncommenting the backport repositories in natty helps me find the backported kernel modules
<mikeru> sammy, it also appears that I'm the only one who suffers from this dilemma, I've googled for this bug and I've never found anything
<slack-m> mikeru, hey, synclient?
<slack-m> mikeru, what is it thats not working?
<mikeru> slack-m, it uses evdev
<slack-m> is it not working at all?
<slack-m> mikeru, i know that
<mikeru> slack-m, for some reason, two finger tap is acting like middle button instead of right click
<slack-m> mikeru, synclient still applies
<slack-m> synclient
<slack-m> mikeru, synclient -l
<slack-m> mikeru, 'synclient -l'
<mikeru> slack-m, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610895/
<GatorAlli> I'm running a script on Ubuntu that is supposed to run on 256MB RAM Ubuntu 10.10 servers. The vps servers belong to different hosting companies, but technically they're identical. When I run the python script on one server, it runs fine. On the other server however, I keep getting "OSError: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory" I am threading multiple instances of subprocess.Popen (about seven instances at a time) What's wrong?
<mikeru> note that I'm using it on a MacBook, so that might as well be the MacBook's trackpad
<slack-m> mikeru, well synaptics driver seems to be reading
<slack-m> look at those options
<slack-m> see if you can find one that looks wrong
<slack-m> for the operation your looking for
<mikeru> slack-m, also, if that is from the MacBook's internal trackpad (which I believe it is, that one does use synaptic as it's an old, pre-multitouch trackpad)
<sammy> GatorAlli: I'm guessing somehow they aren't actually identical. I'd start by trying to find out the differnce between the server it runs properly on an the server it doesn't.
<mikeru> uhmm, slack-m, I'm 100% sure that is from the MacBook internal trackpad
<slack-m> when i upgraded my slackware laptop i had to change it from two finger scroll to sidepad scroll
<slack-m> mikeru, you have more than one trackpad?
<slack-m> im lost bro
<mikeru> anyway, the macbook internal trackpad sucks, it moves really weird diagonally like _| instead of /
<mikeru> slack-m, hahaha yes I do
<slack-m> um
<slack-m> where.......
<slack-m> nvm
<sammy> and apparently the linux kernel bleeding edge wireless page says that an ubuntu team has maintained a package called linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless, but there isn't one listed for natty, nor do I find one in the repositories. hm. bug filing time, I dont' know where else to go
<mikeru> slack-m, yeah I know everyone tells me that
<danbhfive> sammy: use tab complete
<mikeru> slack-m, plus the fact that I also have a Magic Mouse... so sad no application seems to use multitouch gestures yet on linux :(
<slack-m> mikeru, well
<slack-m> ok
<slack-m> i can tell you how to do it i think
<mikeru> slack-m, well
<mikeru> how ?
<GatorAlli> when i run "free", i see no swap memory
<GatorAlli> Swap: 0 0 0
<sammy> danbhfive1: to find the package? it doesn't exist. I found it in launchpad, it was manually removed in natty (the backports-modules-compat-wireless package) and there isn't a corresponding package in natty.
<syockit> GatorAlli: is swap enabled?
<slack-m> mikeru, gimme a sec to look some stuff up
<tapple> I'm stuck with a half-installed fglrx package. I'm trying to switch to the radeon driver, but am unable to uninstall fglrx. I'm following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<mikeru> slack-m, ok
<danbhfive1> sammy: looks like it is linux-backports-modules-net- ...etc
<slack-m> mikeru, how do you have the second touchpad hooked up, ps2/usb?
<tapple> my error is: http://pastebin.com/C21RgJaJ . How to fix?
<mikeru> slack-m, which? the magic trackpad? Bluetooth
<GatorAlli> syockit: idk how do you do that?
<slack-m> mikeru, ahhhhhhh
<mikeru> slack-m, ohhhh
<danbhfive1> sammy: on the commandline type this: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-[tab][tab]
<mikeru> slack-m, the MacBook's internal trackpad, well, it's internal
<slack-m> yea
<slack-m> i figured that
<syockit> tapple: remove xorg's as well
<balleyne_> I used to be able to save flash videos by looking in /tmp for a file named FlashXXXX, but not in recent versions of Ubuntu or with recent versions of flash. Where can I find these temporary files now?
<mikeru> slack-m, haha
<syockit> tapple: make sure you have xorg vesa installed so that it can fallback
<slack-m> mikeru, can you figure out which /dev/input/event it is on? dmesg/syslog/messages?
<tapple> am not sure how to do either the things you said syockit
<escott> balleyne_, i like firebug plugin for things like that, you can isolate the stream in the browser and save it off
<balleyne_> escott: hmm, didn't know about that one
<piboytravis> Hello! Is anyone here using irssi?
<mikeru> slack-m: hmm, funny, it's not on dmesg nor /var/log/syslog (isn't that what dmesg prints though?)
<tapple> I am using irrssi
<mikeru> it's definitely connected though
<slack-m> mikeru, ok one min
<syockit> tapple: did you install the prop driver before removing fglrx?
<piboytravis> Well, I'm curious as to what the 'Act: 1' means in the status bar. . .
<tapple> fglrx is the proprietary driver. I just have the fallback drivers installed right now, and am running using them
<danbhfive1> balleyne_: I heard that flash deletes the files right away, so they don't appear in the filesystem, but still exist for programs that already have the file open
<MaRk-I> sammy: sorry was afk, no can't find anything related to your card
<litropy> what's the command to show all peripherals (usb ports, infra-red devices, etc)?
<trism> piboytravis: it means there are additional messages on that window (alt+1 to go see them)
<MaRk-I> sammy: except this but it's not even related to yours http://askubuntu.com/questions/37409/why-is-my-internet-so-slow-with-an-atheros-wireless-card
<mikeru> slack-m: AFAIK I have seen it before, appearing as Apple Wireless Trackpad, but I can't seem to find it neither on dmesg nor /var/log/Xorg.0.log (I believe I once saw it there...)
<mikeru> I'm using it right now though
<julian_c> litropy: lspci for PCI devices, lsusb for USB devices
<piboytravis> trism: Ahh, thanks!
<slack-m> mikeru, ok, gimme a sec, im helping someone with my pick up gaming network right now
<m_tadeu> where should I set a new keycode?
<slack-m> noobs :/
<mikeru> slack-m: hahaha ok
<balleyne_> danbhfive1: thanks. yeah, looks like that may have been happening since Flash 10.2... I normally use Gnash, but it doesn't play Facebook videos. Blah.
<piboytravis> HTML 5 will (hopefully) make Flash a thing of the past.
<tapple> syockit: my system also has no symlink /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 , so I've no idea what the apt error even means
<litropy> Holy wow! I _do_ have an IR device! Ooooh ... this is going to be fiun!
<jaybee_> hi  all - is there a channel for Unity support? I tried #unity, but there was noone there... or should I ask here? Just switched to Natty Narwhal...
<litropy> and fun, too!
<syockit> tapple: by the way what version of Ubuntu is this? xorg-driver-fglrx is not on natty, so it could be a deb produced by the propr driver
<Wakko10Warner> I am building a new system, and was wondering what was more important for speed, one 2 core cpu and three GPU cards. or 2 4 core CPUs and one GPU card.
<tapple> 10.04
<sammy> MaRk-I: thats okay, i'm looking into this -net package, but I think it may just be wired ethernet drivers, not wireless drivers. i'm finding a list of included drivers now.
<syockit> tapple: it's registered in dpkg, so when that's messed up, fun happens
<aeon-ltd> Wakko10Warner: depends what for and the specifications of the hardware
<sammy> MaRk-I: I did hear complaints of it being slow, and also frequent disconnects/reconnects. I'll check out tha tpage and see if the backported net driver package has wireless drivers as well
<julian_c> Wakko10Warner: depends on how much you're going to push the GPU(s).
<syockit> tapple: you didn't remove it by yourself right? it was not there all along, right?
<Wakko10Warner> I was just wondering in General.
<MaRk-I> sammy: ok, good luck
<Wakko10Warner> I am going to use it was a web and boinc server.
<litropy> Wakko10Warner, ya what are you going to be doing with it? for gaming, get more GPUs; for crunching non-visual data get the CPUs
<litropy> Wakko10Warner, go with the CPUs
<Wakko10Warner> ok, litropy thank you.
<tapple> syockit: I tried removing fglrx once, but I was stupidly running on X while I uninstalled the driver, so I locked up the computed mid-uninstall, and had to kill the computer and reboot
<eipi-1> hey, i try to setup conky on ubuntu natty with classic gnome and compiz. it either is a movable window on top of others or makes the nautilus icons disappear on every refresh. any suggestions?
<tapple> and this is the result
<litropy> Wakko10Warner, Graphical Processing Unit; Central Processing Unit.
<syockit> tapple: oh drats. try removing both fglrx and xorg-driver-fglrx at once and see if it budges
<Wakko10Warner> I heard that Graphical Processing Units can be used for supercomputing and parallel processing ...
<syockit> Wakko10Warner: google CUDA
<edbian> Wakko10Warner, They are
<edbian> Wakko10Warner, Multiple processors (graphical or otherwise) are by definitely parallel.  They are used for super computers
<Jordan_U> gizmobay: That all sounds normal. In Ubuntu you need to hold shift during boot to see the grub menu and also in Ubuntu grub is configure to set a flag, recordfail=1, which is stored in /boot/grub/grubenv and is cleared on a successfull boot. If booting isn't successfull (like when you pull the plug before /etc/init.d/grub-common is run and clears the recordfail flag) then the timeout is disabled in the grub menu.
<piboytravis> Wakko10Warner: GPUs can be used for supercomputing, but there are only useful for certain typer of processing/data.
<syockit> Wakko10Warner: it's offtopic to talk about that in #ubuntu, you are welcome to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic. by the way, GPU aren't meant for general purpose computing in the first place
<Wakko10Warner> I need to learn more about what type to see what I need more of.
<tapple> syockit: the status of xorg-driver-fglrx in aptitude is pB. I don't know what that means
<rh45y> [** | NOTICE | **]  IN JUST UNDER 2 WEEKS, JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND LEARN HOW TO UPGRADE YOUR CONNECTION, BEFORE YOU LOSE FREENODE FOREVER  [** | NOTICE | **]   rh45y tyatpi_ SuBmUnDo hamnegga aholzschuh test_ Odysimus se7en earthmeLon Wakko10Warner jaybee_ ecinx zamba preecher mysteriousdarren litropy m00se eipi-1 Hunterm piboytravis bo
<rh45y> [** | NOTICE | **]  IN JUST UNDER 2 WEEKS, JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND LEARN HOW TO UPGRADE YOUR CONNECTION, BEFORE YOU LOSE FREENODE FOREVER  [** | NOTICE | **]   ymasory mikeru awolfson mushuchan LedZeppelin tlab bU1337Pr00f something_here eckirchn ufita Guest52805 dzup Toaday crlcan81 bloodboy exchgr mluser-home finalblogger gartral abou
<rh45y> [** | NOTICE | **]  IN JUST UNDER 2 WEEKS, JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND LEARN HOW TO UPGRADE YOUR CONNECTION, BEFORE YOU LOSE FREENODE FOREVER  [** | NOTICE | **]   Lmull3-Netbook Kurwacka Cain pizzledizzle Cobi coz_ braiam jsurfer pragmaticenigma ShermanBoyd tsimpson multipass ckrailo truepurple GoGi2 yuskhanzab JabberWalkie elocina gerzel 
<syockit> tapple: it's broken
<coz_> again with that ?
<piboytravis> What's SASL?
<coz_> I meant that notice
<syockit> at least it's not rapture
<ckrailo> piboytravis: SSL for script kiddies
<piboytravis> Ahh, I see.
<edbian> syockit, that's scheduled for tomorrow
<mikeru> http://blog.freenode.net/2010/11/be-safe-out-there/
<piboytravis> Well darn it. . .
<litropy> disregard rh45y and similar posts. and don't join #freenode and ask about it. This is just to pander #freenode admins. No, you don't have to switch to SASL.
<syockit> tapple: package can get broken dpkg doesn't exit cleanly
<mikeru> "[..] One form of spam, popular recently, claims that freenode will require SASL to connect. [...]"
<ckrailo> hmmm piboytravis apparently it's a real thing... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Authentication_and_Security_Layer
<syockit> floodbots on full standby
<ckrailo> hah
<ckrailo> nice
<litropy> Wakko10Warner, I suppose the GPUs, if configured properly, might be best for BOINC. But if you're leaning more toward web hosting, still get the CPUs
<syockit> tapple: what does aptitude suggest?
<piboytravis> I don't think BOINC would be able to take advantage of GPU processing.
<Wakko10Warner> litropy: thank you. I may end up with two systems, one for web hosting and the other for BOINC
<tapple> syockit: it suggests I keep fglrx
<litropy> Wakko10Warner, just a note, I'm no expert on using GPUs for alternative purposes. You should do some research on BOINC and GPU processing before you decide to drop the cash.
<gem_cat> escott, it was a hardware prob - 2 dif brands of ide/sata converter orient opposite to each other
<Wakko10Warner> I will ask the projects I am doing what I should do.
<litropy> Wakko10Warner, very good idea.
<syockit> tapple: can you try removing both? (I predict it will fail as one package can't uninstall because the divert is owned by another, and vice versa)
<tapple> hmm. I think aptitude just tried downgrading fglrx
<tripelb> bullcan I get an equalizer for my youtube videos (for the audio) I have pulseaudio but no equalizer. 10.04
<tapple> xorg-driver-fglrx is cleanly uninstalled, according to fglrx, and the error persists
<tapple> according to dpkg, I mean
<piboytravis> OK, irssi is showing a little '+i' next to my nick in the statusbar. I didn't set myself as invisible, is it in irssi default?
<amd64> how do i fix this error? srst failed (errno=-16)
<julian_c> tripelb: For a more fine-tuned mixer, I often recommend using either alsamixer (CLI) or GNOME Alsa Mixer. What you have available on the mixer (in terms of EQ) depends on the capabilities of your sound card/adapter.
<julian_c> (I think my 13-year-old Sound Blaster Live and 10-year-old SB Audigy still offer more options than the typical HDA.)
<cannonfodda> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus) - i get this error when trying to access shared public folders in 11.04
<amd64> i changed nothing, and one day i got srst failed (errno=-16). please help
<syockit> tapple: hmm, so xorg-driver-fglrx only shows up as "p" in your aptitude? this time, what does dpkg say about fglrx?
<amd64> how do i solve "srst failed (errno=-16)"?
<tapple> syockit: dpkg -l lists fglrx as rH, and xorg-driver-fglrx as un
<psion> how can I tell if my ethernet is connected at 100mbit or gbit from the terminal?
<ira_gershwin> is it part of the ifconfig -all ouptut?
<walllable> what happens when i answer the spam check incorrectly?
<tapple> syockit: if I install xorg-drivers-fglrx, it installs fglrx as well, and they both list as ii in dpkg -l
<syockit> tapple: no divert problem there? now try reuninstalling
<psion> ira_gershwin: if by that you mean ifconfig -a, I don't see it.
<amd64> please help me to get rid of this error message, "srst failed (errno=-16)"
<tapple> syockit: uninstalling causes an error again. aptitude lists fglrx as HpA and xorg-drivers-fglrx as pB
<ira_gershwin> psion: well i guess the good news is that it'll only come up if you have a local connection at 1 Gbps, and then you'll be able to tell by how long it takes!
<syockit> tapple: I'm not familiar with H flag. let me check the man
<kalon33> @psion: ethtool eth0 | grep -i speed
<ira_gershwin> aw someone had a real answer
<walllable> whats ubuntu unregged?
<tapple> syockit: I think it means half-installed
<ira_gershwin> (shakes fist at god)
<kalon33> walllable, it's an anti bot system
<psion> kalon33: thanks :)
<tapple> dpkg -l and aptitude don't list the same status codes
<walllable> what happens if i answer incorrectly accidenly?
<m_tadeu> where should I put the setkeycodes command?
<syockit> tapple: correct. you may need to hack the dpkg post.rm scripts for the packages
<kalon33> walllable, I didn't try but you wouldn't be allowed to join #ubuntu
<walllable> forever?
<kalon33> walllable, if your nickname is registered, you only have to do this one time
<walllable> ok.
<kalon33> walllable, no, it would be too much !
<tapple> syockit: where would those be?
<syockit> tapple: or if you can find a way to remove the diverts, then dpkg can continue with its work
<tapple> I don't know what a divert is
<pitthappens> ok, i need some help
<tapple> it's not a symlink, is all I've been able to tell, as no such file by that name is on my system
<pitthappens> when i created ubuntu 10.10 user account it as user pw:user but i created a new user in users and groups and i want to delete user and use my new user account
<ecinx> I want to get involved wit the helping and implementation of Touch
<ecinx> How can I do that?
<ecinx> implementing and testing..
<syockit> tapple: in /var/lib/dpkg, there are various configuration files for dpkg. the preinstallation and removal script (or triggers) are in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<pitthappens>  when i created ubuntu 10.10 user account it as user pw:user but i created a new user in users and groups and i want to delete user and use my new user account
<tapple> ok. I did sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 and now am able to remove fglrx
<syockit> tapple: nicely done!
<kalon33> good night all, see you !
<syockit> tapple: I was about to do it the hard way: editing /var/lib/dpkg/diversions
<syockit> tapple: and I wonder if that would work in the end.
<syockit> tapple: okay, now you can resume installing the proprietary drivers. but where did fglrx come from in the first place?
<syockit> tapple: oh right, you installed while in X. okay never mind
<pitthappens> ok, can someone please help me with this issue
<tapple> syockit: actually, I'm trying to install the open source driver on suggestion from someone in #radeon, and I was stuck removing the proprietary driver, fglrx
<syockit> tapple: ah okay. never mind
<syockit> amd64: yeah you're no longer here, but maybe you have problem with your ATA
<hellz> hi im looking for some help installing ubuntu and im having blinking cursor problems using usb install
<ouyes> hellz, which version
<hellz> 11.04
<hellz> it wouldnt even start grub
<hellz> im downloading the alternate installer right now to see if that works
<hellz> based on everything i read on forums and stuff the problem seems to be the grpahics card
<ouyes> hellz, what type is your computer
<hellz> intel chipset with nvidia vid
<hellz> its a laptop btw
<ouyes> laptop MODEL?
<hellz> uhh
<hellz> asus f-50
<hellz> asus f50S*
<ouyes> hellz, I have a thinkpad x201, I get a problem about GUI when exit from a 3d game, the screen was dead
<ouyes> hellz, go to 10.04 or debian
<hellz> yea thats the plan if the alternate installer doesnt work
<syockit> hellz: look up how to start live cd using vesa instead of the usual auto driver scan
<mdel> im having trouble with freenx... when I hit the D key in any window, it minimizes it.... clearly the  meta key is "stuck"
<coz_> hellz,   you could try the mini.iso instead which is similar to alternate  but downloads the system as it is being installed
<hellz> ok thanks ill do that now
<ouyes> hellz, ubuntu launches its release twice per year, that is also coming along with too many bugs
<liggins> adobe  do not work for 11.04
<julian_c> liggins: Adobe [what]?
<ouyes> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<superman097> @hellz : same with me 2 year ago i can't install ubuntu 9.10 with normally way
<xxiao_> someone used uml in eclipse and umbrello?
<liggins> adobe do not work for xubuntu 11.04
<ouyes> liggins, why you use xubuntu?
<superman097> i have install it with noapic and no lapic option
<hellz> hmmm lets see if xorg.conf is in the installer
<xxiao_> umbrello is kde-based and it seems great, but i use eclipse for ide
<xxiao_> never  tried uml with eclipse
<hellz> because when i try to boot from the live cd all it gives is the copyright message and a blinking cursor
<liggins> i did  the upgrade
<liggins> how can i get adobe reader to work ubuntu 11.04
<syockit> who called ops and why?
<Soupermanito> question, when i install a game that goes fullscreen, like angry drunken dwarves, it goes out of sync 81.5kHz / 65Hz , and it doesnt have any options to windowed mode or changing the refresh rate that i can see, is there a way to fix this?
<ouyes> liggins, why you use xubuntu?
<slipp3d> syockit, ouyes is the one that called ops
<syockit> hellz: I don't think xorg.conf is there.
<hellz> yea its not :)
<liggins> it work o.k for me
<hellz> im about to try the alternate installer
<hellz> if my stupid mini sd wud work lol
<Pici> ouyes: Why did you call for ops?
<hellz> when i use a usb install what file system should i format it as?
<Soupermanito> fat32
<ouyes> Pici, I called for ops? no I just want to know which ops are there
<syockit> hellz: xorg.conf is by default missing since jaunty. also, see if what superman097 suggested works or not,
<syockit> hellz: blinking cursor, you mean like the terminal?
<Pici> ouyes: Please do not use that command unless you need to bring the ops attention to an issue.  YOu pinged all of us.
<syockit> ouyes: nope, that's not how you use that command
<hellz> ok so
<hellz> i create a usb installer
<hellz> i boot using the usb installer
<Pici> ouyes: If you just want to see channel permissions: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<hellz> ONLY the copywright mesage shows with a blinking cursor
<hellz> thats all
<hellz> nothing happens
<hellz> ive left it for over an hour bfore
<hellz> and still nothing
<FloodBot1> hellz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ouyes> Pici, I do apologize, I just don't know how to communicate with bots
<syockit> hellz: ah, something like "Welcome to Ubuntu 11.04", yes?
<hellz> no not even that
<ouyes> hellz, try to use unetbootin to parse the installation disk, not usb startup creation
<hellz> for disk you mean a cd?
<superman097> @hellz he means http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<superman097> download it the linux version
<superman097> run it with terminal
<litropy> I'm about to attempt to sync my Comcast universal remote to my built-in IR receiver. Anyone had any luck? Joining #lirc now.
<hellz> im running windows on the computer im trying to replace with ubuntu
<superman097> and find your file *.iso then click OK
<superman097> @hellz
<hellz> ok doing that
<superman097> if you run in windows
<superman097> download the unetbootin windows version
<hellz> lol i think i can handle that :p
<omgxfire> hello, i installed ubuntu, but cannot login "authentication failed"
<nawk>     
<nawk> how do you do case-sensitive search in the manual-pager (default is 'less')?
<omgxfire> is there a particular command i can use to reset username/pass?
<ira_gershwin> omgxfire: you can boot in recovery mode from grub, and that'll put you in single-user mode as root.  then you can use setpwd or something
<Soupermanito> omgxfire, not really, you need to log in whit root powers
<nawk> ATM, it ignores case
<nawk> I don't like that behavior
<MagicJ> I have a system that when I connect to tells me that 17 packages can be upgrades, 12 are security patches.  I do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it tells me that I have none to do - what's going on here
<omgxfire> can i use "adduser admin && passwd admin" ?
<ecinx> how do you perform a proper driver check? to make sure your device has all the right drivers
<pragmaticenigma> ecinx: what device are you trying to determine is working?
<Loshki> nawk: there's an --ignore-case flag mentioned in the 'less' man page you should probably look at...
<nawk> Loshki I don't want to ignore case
<ecinx> mostly touch screen
<pragmaticenigma> does the touch screen respond?
<pragmaticenigma> ecinx: If touching the screen responds, then it's working... otherwise it's not
<mlmg317-himts> Hello.  Can someone give me some insight.  My 60 GB laptop running the newest version of Ubuntu is reporting I only have 3 GB of disk space left.  How is this possible when I only have about 6 GB of documents and pictures on my computer?  I've already run BleachBit which freed up about 2GB.  What else can I do to free more disk space?
<Loshki> nawk: I mention it because in my man page it says: "if a pattern contains uppercase letters, then that search does not ignore case."...
<ecinx> it responds but not correctly
<ecinx> it acts like my finger is a mouse
<ecinx> but when i look at my hand it looks like a finger (sarcasm)
<pragmaticenigma> ecinx: then your touch screen is working, the drivers are setup to act like a mouse
<ecinx> in otherwords its almost useless. no scrolling or anything .. and no multi touch
<ecinx> however with Xournal the Pen input works perfectly
<pragmaticenigma> ecinx: you might have to do some google searching for your model of your device
<ecinx> i've done so for days
<mlmg317-himts> Anyone got any thoughts regarding my question on how to free more disk space?
<pragmaticenigma> ecinx: touch displays is relatively new for linux, driver support is very limited
<bazhang> mlmg317-himts, how big are the various partitions currently
<ecinx> when I had natty alpha kubuntu it worked much better
<mlmg317-himts> bazhang: I don't think my drive is partitoned.  I completely wiped Windows.  I am only running Ubuntu.
<ecinx> however, this is a clean install of 11.04 Unity
<bazhang> mlmg317-himts, so a huge /  partition then?
<mlmg317-himts> bazhang: Right on :)
<bazhang> !home | mlmg317-himts you may consider this
<ubottu> mlmg317-himts you may consider this: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<bullgard4> seahorse > My Personal Keys shows 4 entries. Why does seahorse on another computer in the same LAN not show these 4 keys also?
<mlmg317-himts> bazhang: So I guess the next question is - what files (perhaps ones that are automatically stored) in my home directory - do I absolutely not need and can remove?
<bazhang> mlmg317-himts, the config files matter to you or not
<mlmg317-himts> bazhang: K - why would they matter to anyone?
<bazhang> mlmg317-himts, do they matter to you or not
<mlmg317-himts> bazhang: By the way, I just refreshed the Disk Usage Analyzer - and now it is saying (after I ran BleachBit) - that there is close to 40GB available now.  I can't believe I didn't find a program like BleachBit and run it sooner - cleaning out all the crap ...  Config files probably do matter to me to some degree - depending on which applications they are for ...
<bazhang> mlmg317-himts, the guide at the link given should hold on to those, may as well save it all then clean out as you have finished moving home to its own partition if you go that route
<unkmar> ye haw
<mlmg317-himts> bazhang: How does putting your home directory onto a separate partition solve the problem of disk space?  If you have a 60 GB hard drive, for example - you might partition it into 40-20.  I don't see the difference.  Can you explain?
<bazhang> mlmg317-himts, you likely would never fill a 20gb /
<unkmar> my 11.04 appears to be stuck in some form of fullscreen mode only.  I can't resize or move windows.  How do I disable this feature.
<bazhang> mlmg317-himts, and in future if you want to clean install, then you can do so, knowing that /home is protected
<mlmg317-himts> bazhang: I see.  That makes sense.  I will think about this option, then.  I just can't believe that BleachBit removed about 38 GB disk space.  WOW.  So how do I do a clean install while protecting / ?
 * unkmar lies.  I don't have a 11.04 or ubuntu.  but my cousin does.
<mlmg317-himts> bazhang: Do you have a link or something I can use and bookmark?
<bazhang> mlmg317-himts, protecting /home , not /    ; / will be wiped completely
<bazhang> !home | mlmg317-himts same link as before
<ubottu> mlmg317-himts same link as before: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<unkmar> mlmg317-himts: which means any specifics set in /etc are also wiped.
<bazhang> unkmar, classic or unity
<mlmg317-himts> bazhang: Oh I see.  You would move your home to a separate partition - and then do a clean install on the other partition.
<RA_drc> I've had trouble installing some drivers from this website, and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.  Can someone help me?  http://boundarydevices.com/git?p=imx-camera-utils.git;a=tree
<unkmar> mlmg317-himts: such as server and dameon settings.
<bazhang> mlmg317-himts, yes
<bazhang> RA_drc, drivers for what
<RA_drc> bazhang: a camera
<unkmar> bazhang: idk, I didn't install it.  how can I tell? (When I get access again in 30 minutes)
<bazhang> unkmar, a dock on the left?
<unkmar> no dock
<bazhang> RA_drc, cameras dont need drivers
<bazhang> unkmar, classic then
 * unkmar likes the classics.
<bazhang> RA_drc, unless you mean a webcam
<RA_drc> bazhang: yes
<bullgard4> seahorse > My Personal Keys shows 4 entries. Why does seahorse on another computer in the same LAN not show these 4 keys also?
<bazhang> !webcam | RA_drc check here first
<ubottu> RA_drc check here first: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<RA_drc> bazhang: it's a new camera, and i don't think it's supported yet.  is there a way i can install the drivers myself?
<bazhang> RA_drc, compile yourself? got build-essential installed?
<bazhang> !compile | RA_drc
<ubottu> RA_drc: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<morgan> does anyone ssh in to their linux box using win xp or win 7? If so, is there a consensus on the best software to use?
<unkmar> morgan: most use putty
<REK_007> morgan: use putty
<RA_drc> morgan: try putty?
<zarlan1984> morgan: putty
<unkmar> morgan: good for winCE as well, smartphone and old windows mobile PDA's
<mark__> i can't use the software center on my android phone running ubuntu
<REK_007> tensorpudding: you here ?
<morgan> cheers fellaz
<mark__> anybody used ubuntu on an android phone?
<bazhang> mark__, ubuntu on an android phone?
<nawk> by default, my 'less' is set with the '-i' option on by default (NO I DIDN"T change anything), can someone point me to which configuration files might did this by default?
<REK_007> anyone running ubuntu 10.04LTS on intel i5 2500K ?
<tripelb> re julian_c> tripelb: For a more fine-tuned mixer, I often recommend using either alsamixer (CLI) or GNOME Alsa Mixer. What you have available on the mixer (in terms of EQ) depends on the capabilities of your sound card/adapter. -- I will. I thought it happened in the software. Hmm.  I asked a few days ago and got several replies, yours makes sense. Thanks.
<bullgard4> mark__: Android is an operating system Ubuntu is an operationg system but another one. So what do you mean?
<bullgard4> s/system/system./
<mark__> bullgard4: i used a command in adb shell to run it
<mark__> bullgard4: google ubuntu on nexus one
<unkmar> so, 11.04 and the windows appear to be locked in a maximized, no resize, or move mode.  HELP?
<mark__> top left to the right of the button
<unkmar> and I tried google.  Can't figure out the magic encantation.
<bazhang> unkmar, sounds like your window decorator
<mark__> when u have the window selected
<mark__> the buttons are on top left
<unkmar> alt + click drag won't move the windows either. :(
<mark__> that's weird
<mark__> close it and open it again?
<mark__> right click in the unity launcher on the icon
<CrustyBarnacle> unkmar: all windows? Always?
<RA_drc> bazhang: yes, i have build-essential installed
<maxagaz> hi
<unkmar> CrustyBarnacle: yes.  All windows, Always!
<mark__> anybody know how to get ubuntu software center working on my android phone?
<maxagaz> I'm in China where many website are banned, but I have a server abroad on which I installed OpenVPN, from this, can you tell me the main lines on how to open some website using this VPN ?
<REK_007> anyone running ubuntu 10.04LTS on intel i5 2500K ?
<bazhang> mark__, as thats a hack and not supported, not likely
<CrustyBarnacle> unkmar: Only in Unity? or in Ubuntu Classic (Gnome panel)
<bazhang> REK_007, what is your real question
<unkmar> some windows were partially out of reach, I used wmctrly to pull them down but.. that is very hackish.
<mark__> bazhang: im able to use synaptic and open .debs but there always the wrong architecture
<REK_007> bazhang: its not running on my PC with i5 2500K perviously on core2quad it used to run
<Stralytic> i'm having trouble with my web server, http://localhost/index.php correctly renders the php script... but http://localhost/ downloads the source code of the php script... I used to know how to fix this, but now I'm too lazy to figure it out again, so I came here to ask if anyone knew how?
<bazhang> unkmar, try changing window decorators then
<unkmar> CrustyBarnacle: Either it is Classic or Unity is broken enough that I haven't noticed a icon dock bar.
<iral> kkklklklklkl
<Scunizi> I'm looking for someone that has used pdfcrop successfully. I want to eliminate the white boarders of a 1 page pdf with the output put on an 8.5x11 (letter) sheet. Any takers? google has shown me 2 ways to do it without success
<litropy> $ lsusb shows my built-in IR receiver, but $ cat /proc/bus/input/devices doesn't. Any ideas?
<mark__> im able to download apps using the command line using apt-get
<bazhang> REK_007, not running means failed to install or what
<mark__> i can use my computer to type the commands or i can do it in the phoen
<mark__> but i can't use the software center
<unkmar> I'll get my cousin to switch his font so I can read it, then I will attempt the window decorator.  thanks.
<bazhang> mark__, well I avoid the software center, why not stick with apt for now
<julian_c> litropy: It might depend on how you're trying to use the IR receiver. Does </dev/TTYS#> (where # is a number -- e.g. 0) exist?
<mark__> bazhang: it's running 9.10, do you think it would be possible to get ubuntu netbook edition/unity?
<mark__> thats what i was trying to use software center for
<bazhang> mark__, no idea, netbook died as of 11.04 its all inn one
<mark__> i'll do some googling
<REK_007> bazhang: I am running from USB . The GRUB comes I select to run it live . Then ubuntu splash screen comes and then screen goes black and PC doesnt respond
<bazhang> REK_007, not installable?
<bazhang> REK_007, and the alternate installer has the exact same issue?
<REK_007> bazhang: 10.10 and 11.04 are working but 10.04 LTS is not working great
<REK_007> i tried the inside installl windows once it also gave same issue
<bazhang> REK_007, as live systems?
<REK_007> bazhang: As live as well as installed systems
<bazhang> REK_007, you have how many versions installed?
<REK_007> am on 11.04 right now. But since no LTS coming up soon hence wanted a LTS
<litropy> julian_c, yes, I have many ttyS#'s
<REK_007> I have 11.04 only installed now
<mark__> i found it, it's ubuntu-netbook-remix
<mark__> not sure i'm going to be able to run it though
<bazhang> mark__, not for 11.04
<litropy> julian_c, I'm trying to use it as a receiver for my Comcast universal remote.
<mark__> it's running 9.10 like i said
<bazhang> !une
<ubottu> Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<bazhang> mark__, ^
<Scunizi> How do I find out the version of a program on cli?
<mark__> i just installed it though
<mark__> lol
<mark__> ubuntu-netbook-remix
<iceroot> Scunizi: dpkg -l packagename   or program -v
<Scunizi> iceroot: thanks
<bazhang> mark__, there is no such thing for 11.04
<carnage1> Azenis
<mark__> i told you
<mark__> im using 9.10
<mark__> not 11.04
<mark__> on my phone
<FloodBot1> mark__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> mark__, easy on the enter key. get a supported version.
<carnage1> they have Azenis in  green?
<bazhang> carnage1, this is u buntu support
<carnage1> its an ubuntu theme
<bazhang> carnage1, from where
<REK_007> carnage1: check http://gnome-look.org/?xsection=home
<mark__> well i can't log out to switch to the netbook remix
<mark__> or shut down cause it logs me in as root
<julian_c> litropy: Trying to use LIRC?
<litropy> julian_c, yes.
<litropy> julian_c, brilliant idea, aye?
<mark__> oh and i can't use the android virtual keyboard, only on screen keyboard apps, any idea why this is
<REK_007> carnage1: it comes in green
<bullgard4> seahorse > My Personal Keys shows 4 entries. Why does seahorse on another computer in the same LAN not show these 4 keys also?
<julian_c> litropy: My experience with LIRC is sparse, at best. Sorry I can't help more.
<litropy> julian_c, thanks for trying, fellow geekster.
<pdtpatri1k> Question for you smart folks.. why is it when you do static IP, ubuntu empties out /etc/resolv.conf .. even if u replace it, upon reboot, it will delete it. Is it because Network-manager looks at that file? So then just remove Network-Manager from boot up ?
<mark__> go ahead and try it
<litropy> Hmm ... a bit of googling shows there's a possible power shortage. I do have a bunch of USB devices plugged in ... however the receiver is built in. Apple's design dictates the receiver might take priority. but let's see what happens when we unplug a few things ...
<Konata> I do believe that the installer just crashed
<Konata> It said to file a bug report, but it didn't specify what to include, just what NOT to include
<litropy> negative.
<diegopdomingos> hello guys
<litropy> Does lsusb only show _active_ USB devices?
<diegopdomingos> Im having problems with my Atheros RT2413 in new Ubuntu 11.04
<diegopdomingos> Can anyone help me please?
<litropy> active, as in ... "Yeah, it's there and I'm putting electricity to it?" or is it, "Yeah, it's there, I don't know what to do with it ... but here's the info I got?"
<litropy> diegopdomingos, is that a wireless card?
<diegopdomingos> litropy, yes! I cant connect to wireless lan!
<christopher_> whats up everyone
<Onions> hello
<diegopdomingos> Just one time, and nothing more
<litropy> diegopdomingos, does ifconfig show the card?
<Onions> hey, what is the difference between sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<litropy> diegopdomingos, what about iwconfig?
<xdincaps> ..
<diegopdomingos> litropy Yes! Both are showing informations about the card
<litropy> diegopdomingos, when you scan for wireless networks, do you see any?
<diegopdomingos> litropy, no! It shows that "No lan was found"
<diegopdomingos> litropy, I tried to compile and install a driver that some people said in ubuntu forum, but I cant get work
<litropy> diegopdomingos, is this an external card?
<diegopdomingos> litropy, no! its a internal card (Im using this card now, but in windows)
<tapple> my ubuntu installation is all messed up. Sound never really worked, and now I broke opengl too. I heard there is a newer version than 10.04 anyway; would upgrading probably help, or should I install it fresh?
<bazhang> tapple, sounds like a fresh install
<bazhang> tapple, unless you provide more info to troubleshoot
<din> tapple: i would back up any sensitive data and reinstall.
<litropy> diegopdomingos, are you sure it's an Atheros RT2413? Why do all my google results end up japanese?
<bazhang> !dist-upgrad | orions
<bazhang> whoops
<doc|home> how do you disable the VERY annoying window auto resizing when you move it to the edge of the screen?
<tapple> hmm. am busy backing up another computer. maybe once that is finished
<bazhang> tapple, could also move home to a separate partition if not done so
<litropy> Atheros AR2413 seems more feasible, diegopdomingos
<tapple> can I keep the var partition the same?
<diegopdomingos> litropy, sorry! its AR2413!!!
<tapple> I has some web stuff on it
<litropy> diegopdomingos, aaaah
<tapple> not much though
<bazhang> tapple, back it up then
<tapple> k
<litropy> diegopdomingos, welp ... hmm.
<din> tapple: you could try upgrading it if you are confident it would work. it has been my experience that upgrading is almost seamless.
<bazhang> !home | tapple if you are interested
<ubottu> tapple if you are interested: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<diegopdomingos> litropy, I tried some searchs in Google... some people got this same problem!
<litropy> diegopdomingos, yeah ...
<bazhang> tapple, if you did that a fresh install would only overwrite /
<tapple> I don't know how to upgrade
<mark__> ^that's my phone
<litropy> diegopdomingos, did you say you upgraded to 11.04?
<din> tapple: sudo do-release-upgrade
<bazhang> !upgrade | tapple here have a read
<ubottu> tapple here have a read: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Guest65949> b
<tapple> the upgrade from 9.10 happened automatically, but it never told me to upgrade past 10.04
<mark__> why is my phone guest65949
<bazhang> tapple, check to allow non lts
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, I added a ppa, but it's erroring. How do I remove it?
<mark__> so can anyone help me get software center working?
<diegopdomingos> litropy, I installed from the ISO!
<mark__> (on my phone)
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | IsmAvatar
<ubottu> IsmAvatar: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<IsmAvatar> thank you
<diegopdomingos> litropy, First I formated my pc, then instaled the Ubuntu (sorry for the wrong wrong english hehe)
<doc|home> anyone know how do you disable the VERY annoying window auto resizing when you move it to the edge of the screen?
<REK_007> Can I keep GNOME 2 and 3 at the same time like a dual setup?
<mark__> why would you want to disable that
<mark__> yes
<diegopdomingos> litropy, I saw a solution thats saying to install wicd... This really works?!
<mark__> i have gnome 2 and 3 on my linux mint machine
<yigal> doc|home: #compiz
<amin`> hi I want a file manager for TWM windows manager sth very light with no relationship with gnome or other windows manager
<mark__> it works fine, choose at login
<REK_007> mark__: how to go about setting it up and how will i change the interface if needed?
<yigal> doc|home: seriously if I wasn't so drunk I'd tell you but it's in ccsm
<bazhang> REK_007, gnome3 is completely unsupported and unstable, but yes you can keep it as long as you are able
<din> yigal: win
<mark__> REK_007: at login on the bottom it says session, you choose what you want to log in with
<din> :)
<yigal> no Gnome 3 isn't unstable but it is unstable with Unity +
<yigal> din :D
<bazhang> amin`, thunar?
<mark__> bazhang: gnome3 isn't unstable, it works fine for me
<REK_007> bazhang: thanks for the info i  saw some pics with GNOME 3 so thought they might have been released
<yigal> GNOME 3 is nice
<bazhang> mark__, this is hardly the place for that discussion
<REK_007> yigal: I dont like unity so am running on ubuntu classic mode ... will it be a problem then?
<yigal> in any event tru that bazhang
<tapple> guess I can copy /var/www to /home/www and everything I care to keep across an upgrade will be in /home
<mark__> no rek it wont
<yigal> REK_007: not so much, if you want to try out GNOME imo you should
<bazhang> tapple, sure
<REK_007> mark__: so how do i install GNOME 3?
<bazhang> REK_007, from a PPA
<doc|home> yigal: is that something I need to install? I can't find anything that seems to relate in any menu or command line tool
<tapple> ooh. there a gnome 3 now?
<mark__> REK_007: google it
<REK_007> ohk
<bazhang> !gnome3 | REK_007
<ubottu> REK_007: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<amin`> bazhang: something very lighter
<bazhang> mark__, please dont suggest google
<tapple> gnome 2 was new last time I paid any attention to it :/
<yigal> doc|home: it should be installed default, ccsm on a terminal if you are comfortable
<REK_007> thanks bazhang i needed the PPA only :)
<mark__> bazhang: why not? google has helped me countless times
<IsmAvatar> ppa-purge is failing to remove my undesired ppa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610928/
<bazhang> amin`, no idea, check the package manager
<doc|home> yigal: sudo: ccsm: command not found
<Random832> mark__: but telling people to 'google it' is insulting
<bazhang> mark__, its not what we do in this channel. if you dont know, then just dont answer
<Random832> !googleit
<Random832> ubottu doesn't have a snappy response for that?
<litropy> diegopdomingos, I wouldn't - I never had luck with wicd.
<ubottu> Random832: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * vibhav is ready to help others!!
<yigal> REK_007: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<bazhang> Random832, its !google
<Random832> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<vibhav> !google
<yigal> doc|home: ok then, sudo apt-get install ccsm
<vibhav> anybody has a problem??
<yigal> doc|home: it's just a way to control compiz which is the default window manager
<bazhang> doc|home, its compiz-config-settings-manager
<litropy> diegopdomingos, but I don't know. I mean, it jsut seems like something's up with either the driver or your router. You've tried rebooting your router, right?
<yigal> bazhang: tru dat
<bazhang> vibhav, please dont ask that
<litropy> Is there a chan for macs and ubuntu?
<bazhang> litropy, ppc?
<diegopdomingos> litropy, yes! I tried with 2 different routers!!
<doc|home> yigal: E: Unable to locate package ccsm same for compiz-config-settings-manager
<vibhav> <bazhang> OH hi!
<bazhang> doc|home, try compiz then tab
<IsmAvatar> ppa-purge is failing to remove my undesired ppa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610928/
<vibhav> <bazhang> Why sould not I ask that?
<yigal> doc|home: I believe it's actually called compizconfig-settings-manager
<bazhang> vibhav, no need to solicit, answer as you know the answer to
<bazhang> IsmAvatar, then comment it out?
<Guest15614> ...
<vibhav>   <IsmAvatar> try sudo ppa-purge  ppa:stretch/bitcoin
<doc|home> yigal: only compiz            compiz-decorator
<doc|home> bazhang: ^
<yigal> doc|home: what repositories do you have?e
<gnewb> IsmAvatar: What version, lsb_release?
<vibhav>   <IsmAvatar> try sudo ppa-purge  ppa:stretch/bitcoin
<IsmAvatar> vibhav: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610932/
<doc|home> yigal: the standard ones plus one for my printer
<litropy> bazhang, no: Intel
<yigal> hmm
<doc|home> yigal: bazhang apt-get ... compizconfig-settings-manager works
<gerzel> So anyone seen any Rapturing yet?
<IsmAvatar> bazhang: I'm not advanced in unix/ubuntu, I don't know how to do that.
<vibhav> <IsmAvatar> bitcoin repo must be unavailabe
<gnewb> IsmAvatar: Here:> https://launchpad.net/ppa-purge
<doc|home> yigal: bazhang ok, got it, thanks for your help
<yigal> doc|home: well this compizconfig-settings-manager is the package
<bazhang> IsmAvatar, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  , place a # in front of the repo, save then refresh
<Corey> !ot | gerzel
<ubottu> gerzel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qin> update*
<yigal> doc|home: sorry I meant to paste my apt-cache show?
<yigal> doc|home: one moment
<vibhav>  IsmAvatar bazhang has given a fantastic solution
<gnewb> bazhang: Thank you, I forgot about that one.
<litropy> diegopdomingos, ugh. I'm spent. You're gonna have to get someone else's attention. I remember having issues with my network card and it was a mess, but mind you this was many releases ago and it's likely my issues have already been addressed.
<yigal> doc|home: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610933/
<IsmAvatar> bazhang, vibhav: I don't see it listed
<doc|home> yigal: thanks. I have it. apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager did it
<yigal> doc|home: great@
<yigal> great!
<yigal> too drunk lol
<bazhang> IsmAvatar, what about sources.list.d (in that folder)
<qin> IsmAvatar: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<vibhav>  IsmAvatar give mah the screenshot
<IsmAvatar> bahzang, qin: It's in there, named stretch-bitcoin-natty.list
<yigal> doc|home: ya that package contains ccsm
<vibhav>  IsmAvatar put a # before it
<yigal> doc|home: or is, in a sense ccsm
<qin> IsmAvatar: You can just remove this file
<IsmAvatar> vibhav: It's a file, lol
<unkmar> I still don't know if it is UNITY or CLASSIC
<qin> IsmAvatar: and update
<doc|home> yigal: sweet, thanks
<unkmar> The wallpaper is automatically chaning. Don't know if that makes any difference.
<vibhav>  IsmAvatar oops
<IsmAvatar> qin: Thank you, that seems to have fixed it. Update worked
<bazhang> unkmar, not really
<diegopdomingos> litropy, Ok! Thank you for the help! Ill try some others solutions...Then I go back here :D! Thank you again for the help litropy!
<qin> cool
<bazhang> unkmar, check at login window
<unkmar> I don't see decorators.  I do see. Windows and tha tis USELESS
<unkmar> I can't see his login.
<IsmAvatar> vibhav, gnewb, bazhang: Thank you for your help. qin fixed it.
<vibhav>  IsmAvatar nO PROB!
<unkmar> bazhang: set as classic
<bullgard4> seahorse > My Personal Keys shows 4 entries. Why does seahorse on another computer in the same LAN not show these 4 keys also?
 * vibhav is in love with Emacs
<yigal> vibhav: I'm a Vim lover, but it's cool
<KerrMD> Howdy all
<vibhav> yigal I can view star wars on it
<yigal> KerrMD: peace dude
<yigal> vibhav: :D
<KerrMD> Question: I have kubuntu installed. Basic / and /home partitions. If I simply format / and have /home mount as such without formatting will I still be able to use the apps I have installed via wine when I am done installing mythbuntu?
<bazhang> KerrMD, installing mythbuntu how
<genupulas> vibhav: do you got the solution for password encryption
<KerrMD> Via cd of course.
<yigal> KerrMD: so let me get this straight, all of your libraries etc. are in / and you're going to reformat everything and you expect Wine to work?
<bazhang> KerrMD, no need for that
<bazhang> !info mythbuntu-destkop | KerrMD
<ubottu> KerrMD: Package mythbuntu-destkop does not exist in natty
<KerrMD> No. I have a root partition as well as a home partition
<bazhang> what?
<yigal> KerrMD: yes and all of your wine libraries are in /
<yigal> KerrMD: so if you erase / you lose the libraries.
<DasEi> bullgard4: by default seahorse is locally, have to import keys from other boxes manually to share
<KerrMD> a simple apt-get install wine should remedy that without blowing my windows/wine apps?
<KerrMD> Let me rephrase. My apps in /home
<bazhang> KerrMD, the package mythbuntu-desktop will let you choose it from the login window
<bullgard4> DasEi: Thank you very much for explaining and your help.
<yigal> KerrMD: if you remove /, not really, but maybe if you are using mythbuntu with Wine installed
<bazhang> KerrMD, ie no need for install from cd
<yigal> KerrMD: this might work
<DasEi> bullgard4: http://tinyurl.com/3d2yrwo
<yigal> KerrMD: it will most likely work if you have Wine installed on Mythbuntu
<vibhav> <genupulas> what encryption?
<KerrMD> bazhang: The whole point of me wanting to switch is that I really hate Unity. I am not a huge fan of plasma either. I'm downloading mythbuntu 11.04 to check it out righ tnow.
<bazhang> KerrMD, then use classic
<yigal> KerrMD: or just use Compiz
<KerrMD> I want to step away from gnome
<yigal> KerrMD: there are many options
<DasEi> KerrMD: you can simple switch to gnome classic in natty, it's still there
<KerrMD> and myth is based on xfce iirc
<yigal> KerrMD: then use XFCE, Awesome, etc.
<yigal> KerrMD: ok
<KerrMD> DasEi: I want to step away from gnome.
<KerrMD> xfce is tried and true. It has been ages since I've used it
<yigal> KerrMD: GNOME is a in general a hog compared to many other comparable DMs
<KerrMD> true yigal
<yigal> KerrMD: if you want minimalism try Open Box
<new2net> stupid bug....  it shows the wrong day on the calender between 12AM (midnight) and 12:59:59PM
<DasEi> KerrMD: well, lots of alternatives out, but support is best for gnome still, and how unity grows only time can tell
<unkmar> there is no try, only do
<KerrMD> I'm not really sure if minimalist is what I want. I want utility without a lot of overhead. I want to be able to control my own desktop instead of letting something like plasma tell me what I can and cannot do.
<yigal> unkmar: yes Yoda :D
<KerrMD> I want power at my disposal should I need it. flexibility, etc. That is why I was thinking xfce
<yigal> KerrMD: cool, I'm GNOME + mostly GNU screen I'm a CLI dude
<html_inprogress>  how do i get a video from the web to play in open office presentation ?
<KerrMD> I used to be a gnome person. I just think gnome has gotten a tad too heavy
<yigal> KerrMD: GNOME has always been heavy, since it's creation :D
<yigal> its sorry
<html_inprogress> its fat ? i thought it moved very fast
<yigal> ihateyou: I love you too dude
<html_inprogress> lol
<html_inprogress> rotf
<yigal> html_inprogress: like as in fat32 or fat64?
<KerrMD> So, it's fat with legs. ;)
<html_inprogress> huh ? whats you talking about ?
<yigal> html_inprogress: get your file systems st8 son
<mikere> yigal: in what way do you mean heavy - cpu usage, memory usage or ??
<yigal> mikere: memory and cpu.
<yigal> mikere: though I'm a fan of dwm at http://dwm.suckless.org/
<yigal> so I'm by nature I'm a minimalist
<mikere> yigal: I'm sitting here in xchat with python, pan, console, nautilus and firefox with 6 tabs open and my cpu is 3% or so with a few hundred megs of ram in use.
<html_inprogress> yigal,  ive been here a while and i have NOt a idea what your saying ,, what do you mean ,,
<yigal> mikere: yes it is far superior to Windows in every way
<yigal> mikere: but if you want to compare it to a sparse WM it isn't
<rogerzh> Hi all, I met the problem when I tried using gnome-user-share to share the files between 2 ubuntu 11.04x86_64 machines. I could find the share icon under network folder, but I got the error msg when I click on it; the msg is "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<yigal> html_inprogress: live and learn
<mikere> But if you want to compare to a sparse wm, you do without an awful lot of features
<abhinav_singh> sudo cd /var/lib/mysql/ gives me thie error sudo: cd: command not found ...how do i fix it.
<yigal> mikere: unless you know how to implement them to your own liking :D
<mikere> I'd rather use an extra 1% cpu and 100mb ram than time =)   But to each his/her own
<yigal> mikere: I'm a big geek who loves minimalist stuff, put I'm also a pluralist in the sense that to each their own
<yigal> mikere: yes, cheers
<mikere> yigal:  on my servers, ltsp and old hardware I'll use a light weight wm if I use one at all, I know what you are saying.
<html_inprogress> yilgal, what is  file systems st8
<yigal> mikere: and right now I'm using GNOME with compiz and unity with my GNU screen session so I understand
<html_inprogress> im using ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<yigal> html_inprogress: well if it's working for you, great!
<html_inprogress> smartypants
<html_inprogress> lol
<yigal> perhaps, we'll see :D
<rogerzh> Ask for help, I met the problem when I tried using gnome-user-share to share the files between 2 ubuntu 11.04x86_64 machines. I could find the share icon under network folder, but I got the error msg when I click on it; the msg is "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<Corey> rogerzh: Is dbus running?
<rogerzh> I am new to Linux. could u teach me how to check?
<litropy> $ lsusb shows my built-in IR receiver, but $ cat /proc/bus/input/devices doesn't. Any ideas?
<herman__> hi. what is the app/program that lets me see cpu temp? i have 11.04
<DasEi> herman__: lm-sensors and an applet to display it's values
<Corey> !pm | rogerzh
<ubottu> rogerzh: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<herman__> DasEi: cool thanks
<DasEi> herman__: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors sensors-applet
<herman__> is lm-sensors command line only?
<DasEi> just follow...
<RA_drc> vibhav: are you still ready to help?
<DasEi> herman__: sudo sensors-detect
<herman__> DasEi: thanks!
<DasEi> herman__: when it asks to auto-add in the end, answer yes (write to /etc/modules)
<anotherjesse> Any advice on installing python-eventlet in a clean lxc-maverick container? I'm running into:
<anotherjesse>   python-eventlet : Depends: python (>= 2.6.6-2ubuntu2~) but 2.6.6-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<anotherjesse> but I have 2.6.6-5ubuntu1 as shown http://pastie.org/1934814
<DasEi> herman__: sudo modprobe -a
<DasEi> herman__: are you using unity ?
<rickey> i need the code  for unlocking adep mmmmangerr
<tom__> hey guys when i listen to any audio on 10.10 it makes it sound like barry white is singing the vocals - they're super weird. any idea what this might be
<yigal> tom__: so super base?
<tom__> yigal: yeah it's really strange
<tom__> yigal: it might be that it's actually a little bit slower
<yigal> tom__: no idea dude, wish I did
<rickey> dose anyone  know the sudo command to unlock adep manger
<yigal> hmm
<tom__> yigal: like when you play a record at less rpm
<yigal> tom__: right right
<yigal> tom__: do you have mplayer?
<tom__> yigal: no but i tried it with the standard installed players, vlc and then playing stuff on youtube
<yigal> tom__: mplayer has mad debugging info
<tom__> yigal: ah k
<rogerzh> hi all, I met the problem when I tried using gnome-user-share to share the files between 2 ubuntu 11.04x86_64 machines. I could find the share icon under network folder, but I got the error msg when I click on it; the msg is "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<tom__> yigal: it's all good - i'm just in a virtualized install on w7 for coding. i'll just use my iphone for tunes :)
<yigal> rogerzh: how are these 2 computers connected?
<yigal> tom__: good to hear, no one should be without their tunes
<yigal> tom__: :D
<tom__> yigal: cheers anyway :)
<rogerzh> both of them connect to a netgear
<yigal> rogerzh: so do you see them via a network share?
<rogerzh> yes, there is an icon
<html_inprogress>  how do i get a video from the web to play in open office presentation ?
<rogerzh> the pop error msg pop-up when I try to open it
<yigal> rogerzh: so what you need to do is see if these two computers are sharing files.
<yigal> rogerzh: right?
<cyphase> since when has Cut-ing a file in Nautilus made it light up?
<yigal> cyphase: wow!
<rogerzh> yes, I would like to copy some files from one to anther
<yigal> rogerzh: so you need to make sure that both of the machines "see" each other
<yigal> rogerzh: that's 1.
<cyphase> yigal, wow, you didn't know it did that, or wow, it's been there since gnome 1.0 and how did i just notice :P?
<yigal> cyphase: what color?
<cyphase> yigal, it just gets brighter
<yigal> :D
<cyphase> the icon
<cyphase> like when you hover over a file
<yigal> cyphase: all my machines are down except my netbook and my Nokia N900 open source Maemo phone so nice
<yigal> cyphase: but it sounds like a party over there
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> i've always thought it should change how the file looks when cutting, but i never noticed until now.. not sure how long it's done that
<cyphase> i usually dont cut anyway, i just drag
<rogerzh> yes, I can read one sharing icon under network floder
<gnewb> html_inprgress: Like a Power Point thing?
<yigal> the problem with both of you dudes, is that I use the command line ssh to transfer stuffs
<rogerzh> username on the xxxx machine public files
<yigal> scp
<yigal> or rsync
 * vibhav just got RickRolled gr...
<yigal> ok well let's try to work this out
<yigal> vibhav: lol
<yigal> vibhav: you'll learn
<yigal> :D
<gnewb> html_inprogress: Here:> http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=11585
<eckirchn> Hello all
<yigal> gnewb: damn I'm so l33t I use LaTeX and create my presentations via pdflatex
<wn1zid> D`oh!
<yigal> wn1zid: Homer?
<syrinx_> eckirchn: hi
<wn1zid> lol
<gnewb> yigal: That is the way I do also, that link is from Oo, it explains it pretty well.
<eckirchn> syrinx_ how are you this evening?
<syrinx_> eckirchn: not too bad, you?
<yigal> gnewb: got no energy for learning Oo skilz, I just don't Beamer is bolmb
<eckirchn> syrinx_ struggling a bit with something in Mediawiki, that i want to do, and my dog ate my dinnner.. but otherwise..
<yigal> eckirchn: dude that's not cool
<Jordan_U> !ot | eckirchn syrinx_
<ubottu> eckirchn syrinx_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<syrinx_> eckirchn: #mediawiki would actually be a better place to talk about that
<gnewb> yigal: I switched to Lo, but I keep Oo on a HDD with another *nix system.
<yigal> gnewb: Lo?
<jaison> Hi, My ubuntu 10.10 boots too slow. This is on a new laptop. Samsung. 2 Gb ram, Intel core i3 processor, Harddisk 320 GB.  But the same version on my old desktop with 1 gb ram, core 2 due processor boots faster. Help needed, Thanks.
<gnewb> yigal: LibreOffice
<yigal> gnewb: aww, cool
<yigal> jaison: it could be many things, it's probably some device in your machine Ubuntu doesn't know exactly what it should do with
<litropy> $ lsusb shows my built-in IR receiver, but $ cat /proc/bus/input/devices doesn't. Any ideas?
<litropy> I also show it in /var/log/messages.1
<yigal> jaison: you might need to get familiar with dmesg
<nit-wit> jaison, how long does it actually take to get to the login screen?
<yigal> litropy: sounds like you need the a driver for your IR baby
<KafanaGore--> S.a
<KafanaGore--> ?
<KafanaGore--> :D
<Corey> KafanaGore--: Help you with something?
<yigal> KafanaGore--: S.a?
<KafanaGore--> Hmm..
<KafanaGore--> Speak Turkish ?
<yigal> yateer
<litropy> yigal, it's an Apple Computer, Inc. IR Receiver. I can't find it anywhere. Google has some talk about appleir, but this was years ago, and they're referencing old kernel mods.
<yigal> litropy: what maci do u have?
<litropy> Intel 7,1
<litropy> yigal,
<litropy> iMac
<yigal> litropy: what year?
<m477h3w> i run virtuual box and i cant find on virtual machine exchange folder, do you know where is it?
<litropy> yigal, http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/stats/imac-core-2-duo-2.66-20-inch-aluminum-early-2008-penryn-specs.html
<yigal> litropy: sounds nice :)
<yigal> ok
<litropy> yigal, yep -- I've got it HDMI'ed to my flatscreen :)
<mathiasso> Hello. I just set up a OpenVPN connection in network-manager. But I don't know how to connect to this connection now. Can anyone help?
<yigal> litropy: so what exactly do you want to be able to do with your IR sensors?
<jaison> yigal, nit-wit it takes about 2 minutes to get login screen.
<html_inprogress>  how do i get a video from the web to play in open office presentation ?
<litropy> yigal, hopefully, custom configure lirc to my Comcast remote.
<jaison> yigal, nit-wit is there a way to remove some programs or *something* to increase speed?
<yigal> jaison: dude calling me a nit-wit doesn't help me help you
<mathiasso> html_inprogress: do you mean a youtube video?
<jaison> yigal, It is the nickname of another person in this irc channel who asked me about boot time.
<jaison> yigal, sorry.
<yigal> jaison: oh, lol
<yigal> litropy: all I can do is search forum posts dude
<litropy> yigal, thanks for trying
<yigal> litropy: have you installed gnome-lirc-properties?
<html_inprogress> mathiasso, yes , but other videos to,,, i perferrablly play in the slide show .....
<html_inprogress> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbhqat_cooler-master-haf-932-amd-atx-full_tech              like this one
<mathiasso> html_inprogress: a easy way is using the JDownloader, but it requires java
<litropy> yigal, I have ... but it's borked. doesn't even open. Bunch of python errors.
<html_inprogress> java ?
<html_inprogress>  what do you mean /
<html_inprogress> ?
<yigal> litropy: sorry to hear
<litropy> yigal, I'm not even there yet. I likely need to get it into /proc first.
<yigal>  litropy yes, it sounds like it unfortunately
<mathiasso> html_inprogress: sry, but this is really fundamental knowledge
<yigal> html_inprogress: java downloader, like wget if you're familiar
<html_inprogress> i heard of java but havent done it .. so do i need something ?
<html_inprogress> no,, i dont know
<RealOpty> anyone modified the default ubuntu theme?
<RealOpty> 'Ambiance' ?
<yigal> RealOpty: of course in what way though
<RealOpty> yigal, move the close, min, max buttons to the right side
<RealOpty> yigal, and im open to other suggestions too. but i love the theme, but cant get used to those buttons on the left.
<yigal> RealOpty: dude this is for 10.10 but I believe it still applies
<yigal> RealOpty: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<RealOpty> ty
<RealOpty> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm) Processor LE-1250 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.21GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 85.9% free] disk[Total: 915.9GB, 53.8% free] video[nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<yigal> oh 10.04
<yigal> but still I belive it will work
<RealOpty> indeed
<yigal> sweet
<ouyes> I get  a battery charging info 627wh,  and it is still charging?
<RealOpty> yigal, sweet, ty again
<xorAxAx> are the mirrors broken or is it me?
<ouyes> this is strange, I only get 63wh battery
<REK_007> Guys I can run AngryBirds on ubuntu but few obstacles are not coming .. any idea why? Am running it on wine 1.2
<yigal> gnight everyone
<rabidfox> gn8
<REK_007> yigal: good night
<rogerzh> hi all, I met the problem when I tried using gnome-user-share (WebDAV) to share the files between 2 ubuntu 11.04x86_64 machines. I could find the share icon under network folder, but I got the error msg when I click on it; the msg is "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<morgan> is it a common problem to run video over ssh, but the audio plays on the server, not the client. Easy solution?
<Guest8715> hello unbuntu pals
<Guest8715> my name is james
<mah454> I have a problem with firefox . i can not open some sites . for example "launchpad.net" . receive this message : Connection was intrupted
<Guest8715> any good people on here?
<Pete_> Hello i need some help. I currently have ubuntu 11.04 and want to back my hard disc up so i can go back to 10.10....
<Guest8715>  mah let me try to launch it
<MACscr|lappy> ok, my ubuntu 11 system is running like crap after trying out xubuntu and reverting back. Anyway, i think im just going to make an image of the system, format and install 11.04 from scratch. I am though not looking forward to resetting everything up, such as thunderbird, firefox, chromium, deluge, etc, and all of its custom settings that i have setup for it. Think I could possibly restore some of those configs from the user folder
<Sterist> !offtopic | Guest8715
<ubottu> Guest8715: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MACscr|lappy> Pete_: why? if you dont like unity, just use classic. Either way though, your not going to have a supported system in the near future
<Pete_> ok
<Pete_> um i did not no i could go classic
<MACscr|lappy> Pete_: believe me, i hate unity as well
<Pete_> and how do i navigate to classic?
<MACscr|lappy> Pete_: yes, just logout and log back in under the gnome-classic option
<Mean_Admin> so anyone using webmin ? you recommend it ?
<Guest8715> launchpad.net opened in my mozilla
<MACscr|lappy> Mean_Admin: for what? I use it on tons of my servers
<Guest8715> you of course have the latest version
<REK_007> I hate it as well fellows using Classic with custom compiz :)
<MACscr|lappy> but mainly because of its integration with cloudmin
<Pete_> when i restart it just logs me in and asks for my king ring
<Sterist> canonical made a mistake by changing the default environment. they should just promote it.... this may cause a loss in the user-base
<Mean_Admin> MACscr|lappy: I just learned of its existance
<Mean_Admin> MACscr|lappy: so I'm wondering whether I should bother to learn to use it
<MACscr|lappy> Pete_: i said logout, not reboot
<MACscr|lappy> Mean_Admin: for what purpose though?
<MACscr|lappy> what do you need it for
<Pete_> oops sorry about that
<Mean_Admin> MACscr|lappy: well for the moment, home server
<Pete_> thanks so much.. Yea me not like unity
<MACscr|lappy> whats the home server used for?
<Mean_Admin> MACscr|lappy: DNS, Samba, Wiki
<MACscr|lappy> Pete_: but as i mentioned, they are removing that option when 11.10 comes out (though maybe with enough push back, they wont)
<MACscr|lappy> Mean_Admin: lol, your doing a home wiki? for what
<Guest8715> hello knowedgable unix users
<morgan> anyone used ssh -X to play video and had the problem that audio plays through the server, not the client?
<Mean_Admin> MACscr|lappy: ultimately, my goal is to push aside Win Servers and use a linux server with OpenLDAP, Samba, Wiki, email server, BIND
<REK_007> I was using filezilla FTP Server on windows so can i get an alternative on linux ?
<Mean_Admin> MACscr|lappy: so home server, used as practice
<REK_007> apache server will be an alternative right?
<Sterist> MACscr|lappy what are they removing?
<Guest8715> I'm having trouble installing 3rd party software on LXDE, with Ubuntu no problems. what is it I'm looking over?
<MACscr|lappy> Sterist: the gnome-classic option
<MACscr|lappy> at least that was the word when 11.04 first came out
<MACscr|lappy> aka, that they were not going to have the option with 11.10
<Sterist> MACscr|lappy if i used gnome, that would be the end of ubuntu for me; but xubuntu all the way :)
<MACscr|lappy> Sterist: i tried xubuntu. I freakin hated it
<MACscr|lappy> might as well been centos =P
<Guest8715> another way to put it why was Ubuntu easier to install software on? I'm a unix newbie
<Guest8715> I know about pkg managers
<Guest8715> but that is about it
<REK_007> I want to setup a LAN server to share between LAN users what the best way I can do that ..  And it should support cross platform ..mainly windows I mean
<MACscr|lappy> Sterist: it just had a very outdated feel to me
<MACscr|lappy> REK_007: for just file sharing? samba
<REK_007> Guest8715: Use software manager .. its user friendly
<Guest8715> with lxde is the only way to install new software through the synaptic pkg manager
<Jordan_U> Guest8715: Are you using LUbuntu?
<Sterist> MACscr|lappy what's the last version you tried it on? i've used it since 9.10 and is very lightweight & nimble
<REK_007> MACscr|lappy: How do i configure it ... setting up a file sharing is seeming as a mammoth task ATM
<MACscr|lappy> REK_007: minidlna is great for streaming music/photos/video as well
<MACscr|lappy> REK_007: extremely easy, just google: ubuntu share folders
<MACscr|lappy> or something like that
<MACscr|lappy> its very easy out of the box
<Guest8715> yes
<Guest8715> jordan
<Guest8715> I just woke up at 2 am sorry
<Guest8715> for the delay
<Jordan_U> Guest8715: You can still use Ubuntu Software Center then.
<usertom> list
<usertom> #list
<Jordan_U> usertom: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<usertom> yes
<REK_007> actually google always returns results belonging to 2006 or older
<Guest8715> yea but the thing is with unbuntu I could download any software from the net
<usertom> I get an error 15 from grub
<Guest8715> no i have to use the managers
<Jordan_U> usertom: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<usertom> and I could only boot into the live cd
<Guest8715> no about lxde
<usertom> the latest
<Guest8715> maveric meercat
<Jordan_U> usertom: Upgraded from an earlier version or a fresh install?
<Guest8715> upgraded
<frensi> hi all, i use xp, ubuntu one PC with grub.Grub is damage i cant repair,cant erase,cant update.I will format ubuntu partition as ntfs via xp ? is there someting wrong?
<usertom> fresh but using the bottom option to chose a partition myself
<Guest8715> I can't download things like ICQ other 3rd party software
<DasEi> frensi: sure you can't repair ?
<superkuh> Is it possible to run virtualbox from an ubuntu liveCD?
<Sterist> frensi try reinstalling it
<Sterist> frensi or just 'fsck' it :P
<frensi> i can start ubuntu no problem but OS cant update
<Jordan_U> Guest8715: That question wasn't directed at you. It might help if you changed your nick (to somthing not likely to be already taken like james was).
<DasEi> frensi: error message ?
<Guest8715> sorry just woke up and this is the first time ive used this chat client
<frensi> now with XP sorry cant remember
<Jordan_U> usertom: Did you change where grub was set to install to?
<DasEi> frensi: .. and if can boot, grub isn't broken
<Guest8715> let me back out and try again
<frensi> DasEi yes
<usertom> no, i wouldnt know how to do that!
<dzup> superkuh: extremly slow
<rogerzh> Ask for help, I met the problem when I tried using gnome-user-share(WebDAV) to share the files between 2 ubuntu 11.04x86_64 machines. I could find the share icon under network folder, but I got the error msg when I click on it; the msg is "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<frensi> but cant update OS
<superkuh> Yeah, I figured. But it'd be possible?
<Jordan_U> !details | frensi
<ubottu> frensi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dzup> if you have plenty of ram
<frensi> i want to download new ubuntu end install it so i want to format via xp
<Largetoke> ok
<Largetoke> largetoke is james
<superkuh> dzup: 4GB okay?
<usertom> i had previously had ubunto 8.something with win 7 and grub was working wonderfully
<Largetoke> obviously i was a stoner in my earlier years
<Jordan_U> frensi: You don't need to format before re-installing. The Ubuntu installer can do that.
<DasEi> frensi: so I don't really get on how to help you , sure you could delete ubu from windows with no harm but loosing all the data, but if apt hangs, then boot to ubuntu so help here makes sense
<Largetoke> james =largetoke
<dzup> superkuh:  why not?
<superkuh> Okay. Thank you.
<Jordan_U> usertom: That error message is not from grub2, which is what current versions of Ubuntu use, which means that you are (for whatever reason) not booting from the drive that grub was most recently installed to.
<vanquish349> hey
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | usertom
<ubottu> usertom: To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<superkuh> I figured there might be kernel modules needed that would not be available.
<vanquish349> where do you go to add more workspace
<frensi> ok i will try online via ubuntu , will ask again there thanks all (i am sure that it will be take a little time)
<vanquish349> i did it in 10.10 but then i could browse through apps
<usertom> ok wait i'll try!
<Sterist> vanquish349 right click a workspace and go to properties. change the number of workspaces
<Largetoke>  I had no clue this was such a vibrant IRC community
<Sterist> vanquish349 that's how it works for Xubuntu anyways... might be different with Gnome or Unity
<Largetoke> excellent
<REK_007> how do i view the shared files ?
<vanquish349> there is no properties option when i right click on a workspace
<REK_007> on another PC?
<bullgard4> DasEi: Your recipe http://askubuntu.com/questions/32438/how-to-share-one-pgp-key-on-multiple-machines works very well with me. --  Thank you very much again.
<Sterist> vanquish349 try asking again and specify which desktop environment you use
<Largetoke> which linux desktop environ do you kind people enjoy the most?
<DasEi> bullgard4: nice, have safer fun
<Sterist> vanquish349 i'm not too familiar with anything outside xfce
<bullgard4> Largetoke: GNOME version 2
<ExDotNot> hey does anyone know if there is a netbeans for linux irc?
<vanquish349> where do you go to add more workspace, i use the defualt settings for ubutnu 11.04
<Largetoke> let me research that one sec, newbie here, former microhandcuffsoft user
<bullgard4> ExDotNot: I don't think so.
<usertom> sory how do I run this script?
<hbalint> vanquish349: just use Indicator Workspaces...
<hbalint> Indicator Workspaces: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/indicator-workspaces-simple-switching-between-workspaces.html
<usertom> it says gawk not found
<rogerzh> Ask for help, I met the problem when I tried using gnome-user-share(WebDAV) to share the files between 2 ubuntu 11.04x86_64 machines. I could find the share icon under network folder, but I got the error msg when I click on it; the msg is "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<usertom> I tried  sudo sh boot_info_script.sh
<rogerzh> does anybody have any idea?
<bullgard4> rogerzh: I do not have a ready-made answer. But you should ping from the two machines if there is a connection.
<usertom> in the live cd terminal
<Jordan_U> usertom: It's not an sh script. It's a bash script.
<usertom> ok, so I replace sh with bash?
<Jordan_U> usertom: chmod +x boot_info_script.sh; sudo ./boot_info_script.sh
<usertom> thanks!
<usertom> now how do I share the results with you?
<Jordan_U> usertom: Yes, replacing sh with bash would work, but it's a good habbit to get into to make scripts executable and then execute them allowing their own #! line to select the correct interpreter.
<Jordan_U> usertom: You're welcome.
<ExDotNot> bullgard4: thnx for a response i can't seem to get some netbeans support
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | usertom
<ubottu> usertom: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rogerzh> bullgard4: they could ping each other, and the share icon was already show up under network folder such as 'username on xxxxmachine public files', but when I click on it, the err msg pop-up
<bullgard4> rogerzh: I cannot help you any further, sorry.
<rogerzh> bullgard4: THX
<ouyes> hi all here is my battery info http://pastebin.com/1nhJhXUi, it is now fully charged but it is still charging, and the power statistics say energy when full 681.2wh,
<eoss> i have sound still playing from a ustream stream
<eoss> even though i exited all firefox
<eoss> how do i kill the souns?
<eoss> sound*
<ouyes> what does present rate:4082 mW mean?
<DasEi> eoss: try to find the pid in htop
<PoppyHoney> hi can i get some help please
<eoss> htop?
<DasEi> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2 (natty), package size 57 kB, installed size 204 kB
<NisargS> are graphics slower in 11.04 as compared to 10.10? my laptop was running very smoothly in 10.10 and there is considerable lags in 11.04
<DasEi> eoss: sudo apt-get install htop && htop
<PoppyHoney> can someone tell me how  can i make .exes executable manually?
<eoss> && ??
<usertom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610958/
<hbalint> PoppyHoney: what kind of source from?
<DasEi> PoppyHoney: (sudo) chmod +x execFile
<NisargS> plus, ATI redeon graphic card drivers were running very well in 10.10, but on installation in 11.04, they are actually making the whole animation slower!
<PoppyHoney> thanks i'll try
<hbalint> sry.
<NisargS> anyone?
<PoppyHoney> um its not working lol
<PoppyHoney> i got multi theft auto on another partition on windows
<DasEi> eoss: one line, as given
<PoppyHoney> and i want to run it, the gui wont let me
<DasEi> PoppyHoney: you try to run a exe under wine ?
<PoppyHoney> yes
<PoppyHoney> i got it installed
<PoppyHoney> it gives me the error thats its not executable
<PoppyHoney> i tried using the gui but it unchecks itself
<rogerzh> Ask for help, I met the problem when I tried using gnome-user-share(WebDAV) to share the files between 2 ubuntu 11.04x86_64 machines. I could find the share icon from each other under network folder, such as 'username on xxxx machine public files' but I got the error msg when I click on it; the msg is "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<DasEi> PoppyHoney: what happens if you do in terminal :
<hbalint> PoppyHoney: try to move the file to your eg. Document folder..
<DasEi> PoppyHoney: wine /path/to/file/gt.exe ?
<PoppyHoney> im confused with the path part >_>
<usertom> Jordan_U:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/610958/
<NisargS> can someone tell me why basic desktop animation is much slower in 11.04 than 10.10, all hardware being the same?
<DasEi> PoppyHoney: just cd there, then can copy from the prompt
<hamnegga> anyone here get java working in firefox?
<hamnegga> I've tried many many times fixing the plugins, in every possible directory, but have had no luck ever.
<DasEi> NisargS: can be either fglrx dropped, unity too heavy with compiz
<hamnegga> unity sucks
<NisargS> but i switched to classic
<bullgard4> ouyes: Your computer is still charging even though your battery is fully charged. This is what we call in German "Erhaltungsladung". (I do not know the proper English term for it.) The purpose is to not let your battery become discharged but rather to keep it fully charged all the time you have the computer connected to 230 volts.
<NisargS> and its still slow
<eoss> had to restart had no idea what process it was
<NisargS> even alt +  tab takes a second for the running app window to appear, and installing the ATI drivers makes it even worse, upto 3 seconds!
<eoss> can anyone tell me how to get eclipse to run in shell after just typing eclipse and not have to navigate to its folder?
<ouyes> bullgard4, thanks you
<gartral> I have a WEIRD bug. whenever i open my bluetooth headset's sound properties, a terminal opens and starts a speech synth that plays at full volume through system speakers.. it's annoying!
<NisargS> eoss: can you try symlinks to the eclipse file for execution
<eoss> thx
<PoppyHoney> lol the real sad part is that the game im trying to launch isnt supported by wine >.<
<NisargS> there is something called as launchers that launch applications fron the menu itself
<PoppyHoney> anyway thanks for the help and i feel that i will really enjoy ubuntu :p
<Jordan_U> I'm getting extremely low framerate for any program (even gnome-terminal) since upgrading to 11.04. I have a "nVidia Corporation C78 [GeForce 9100] (rev a2)" and I am using the proprietary drivers.
<NisargS> Jordan_U: same here, ATI radeon, disabling the graphic drivers gave me BETTER framerates!
<gaelfx> if I set up my router to use vpn, is it possible to make it only use the vpn for wireless connections and use the normal service for wired connections?
<NisargS> its disabled now, and i am thinking of switching to 10.04 now
<lonejack> can, anyone help me on printer? When I print for example a pdf file the printing operation is very slow. It seems that it prints as an image. For your knowledge I've an epson laser EPL5800...
<Jordan_U> NisargS: Unfortunately at the moment disabling the proprietary drivers gives me a kernel panic :(
<bullgard4> How is a DEB program package composed? What is the structure of a DEB program package?
<Jordan_U> !packaging | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<NisargS> Jordan_U: i am trying the drivers from the website now, lets see if that changes anything
<gaelfx> #openvpn
<gaelfx> hahaha, sorry
<rogerzh> Ask for help, I met the problem when I tried using gnome-user-share(WebDAV) to share the files between 2 ubuntu 11.04x86_64 machines. I could find the share icon from each other under network folder, such as 'username on xxxx machine public files' but I got the error msg when I click on it; the msg is "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: The »packaging guide« does not answer the question which I have put or only in a very difficult accessible way. The »packaging guide« is written for MOTUs and similar people to compile a DEB program package. For example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PackagingOverview starts with the headline "The changelog" which clearly is not in my scope.
<usertom> Jordan_U,  are you still there?
<Jordan_U> usertom: Yes.
<usertom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610958/
<usertom> how bad is it?
<Jordan_U> usertom: Your BIOS is booting from /dev/sdc which contains an old and broken grub legacy install. If you change the boot order so that /dev/sda is first it should boot fine.
<usertom> Jordan_U, how would I do that?
<gaelfx> bullgard4: perhaps you should restate your question and make the problem you're having clearer
<Jordan_U> usertom: It depends on your BIOS. When you boot you should see a message like "Press F8 for more options or F12 for a one time boot menu", where F8 and F12 could be any function key depending on your particular BIOS.
<bullgard4> gaelfx: You are probably right. I will try to re-word.
<gaelfx> thanks
<usertom> Jordan_U,  I remember that my bios boot options go to the level were i can choose bewtween hardisk, cd or usb
<usertom> but not which hardisk...
<Jordan_U> usertom: Are you booted into a LiveCD right now?
<usertom> yes
<usertom> i tried reinstalling grub1 and 2
<gaelfx> is there a tool for checking SMART status for a drive connected via USB?
<gartral> I have a WEIRD bug. whenever i open my bluetooth headset's sound properties, a terminal opens and starts a speech synth that plays at full volume through system speakers.. it's annoying!
<usertom> aslo found a promising gujin bootloader
<usertom> but all to no avail
<Jordan_U> usertom: Run this in a terminal: sudo mount /dev/sdc6 /mnt/; sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/; sudo mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc/; sudo mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/sys/; sudo chroot /mnt/"
<gaelfx> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jordan_U> usertom: After running that you should be at a prompt ending in '#'. Tell me when you're there.
<usertom> Jordan_U,  yes
<usertom> Jordan_U, im there
<dave> sigh
<Jordan_U> usertom: Good. Now run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc"
<gaelfx> I recently got a USB3.0 card and an HDD dock to use with it, but it seems to be operating at 705Mbps (according to Disk Utility), is there any way to figure out if that's because of the card or because of the dock?
<gorski> i just bouht a mp3 on ubuntu one music store and rhythbox don't won't to download the song 'cause it says internet connection needed!!!! help
<tuxxers> many are upset of no google gadgets in natty
<tuxxers> :/
<Jordan_U> usertom: It will ask you some questions. We only care about the question having to do with install devices, leave all the other at their default (which may be blank, that's normal).
<Jordan_U> usertom: Tell me when you get to the question about install devices.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<alextybob> Hi i'm trying to use ubuntu to help me recover a hard drive
<tuxxers> anyone got Google Gadgets running on Natty?
<feng> Hi
<ShapeShifter499> can I dump my whole ubuntu system to a live cd then restore from the cd when I want or need to onto a new computer ?
<feng> So many people
<usertom> Jordan_U,  ok its asking about sda as default?
<Jordan_U> usertom: You select devices with space bar, then continue by pressing Enter. You want to select sda, sdb, and sdc.
<gaelfx> tuxxers: um, I thought google gadgets were for websites? shouldn't they work if you're using Chromium?
<gartral_> gorski: do you have ubuntu 1 setup?
<gorski> yes i have
<pepribal> hi all... Need some help with configuring indicator area anyone? thx.
<tuxxers> google gadgets for google sidebar
<gartral_> gorski: then sync the folders.
<gartral_> gaelfx: tuxxers is talking about the Google Gadget Widget engine
<usertom> Jordan_U,  ok got it
<gorski> gartral_ tnx it is downloading
<usertom> Jordan_U,  finished no error
<gaelfx> gartral_: gotcha, thanks
<gartral_> gorski: your welcome, i know google 1 can be confusing, but i love it
<alextybob> Hi, ubuntu is recognising my hard drive is there but it is saying it is unformatted. what should i do?
<pepribal> hi all... Need some help with configuring indicator area in the unity panel... anyone? thx.
<thr01> nayve it is unformatted?##
<thr01> *maybe
<coz_> pepribal,  what are you trying to configure?
<alextybob> nah
<alextybob> that's the problem
<coz_> pepribal,  specifically I meant
<alextybob> my computer just crashed (windows...) and i'm trying to sort my hard drive and its saying it isn't formatted =/
<pepribal> hi coz_, I want to remove a couple default icons, for example
<thr01> meh ive been up too long to type properly cant help yu :(
<alextybob> :(
<coz_> pepribal,   can you tell me w hich ones?
<gartral_> pepribal: what does the disk utility say?
<pepribal> mail configuration, and the one with the user name
<alextybob> any hard drive fixing suggestions (i.e. any program that might be able to do the job)?
<Jordan_U> usertom: Run boot info script once more to confirm, but you should be done now.
<pepribal> disk utility? which one?
<coz_> pepribal,  if you right click any one of them   untikc the Lock to panel,, then right click it again ,,it should show a quit option
<coz_> pepribal,  and that should be respected for next log on
<pepribal> I don't get the lock to panel option...
<rixt> how do I get unity to change the wallpaper periodically?
<tuxxers> no google gadgets >:(
<new2net> I'm looking for a program to monitor my cpu temp. Using natty
<gartral_> tuxxers: are you on unity or gnome claasic
<pepribal> How can I get the lock to panel option in Unity?
<tuxxers> yes
<gartral_> new2net: lmsensensors
<tuxxers> unity
<gaelfx> new2net: libsensors
<tuxxers> but they could have got it goin
<gaelfx> er, haha, lmsensors :P
<gartral_> tuxxers: "yes" what?
<nit-wit> pepribal, search lok screen
<U53r__> hey everyone
<nit-wit> *lock
<new2net> ...?
<tuxxers> another reason to migrate to mint
<pepribal> lock screen? where?
<gartral_> new2net: i asked a two part question, "yes" is not an option
<U53r__> one question, in ubuntu 11.04 how do you hide/remove the icons on the top right corner in that toolbar thingy?
<nit-wit> pepribal, it is somewhere it comes up using the synapse search function, not synaptic
<nit-wit> pepribal, synapse needs to be installed though
<pepribal> ok
<Mike35_> holaaaaaaaa
<U53r__> hey
<nit-wit> pepribal, it is the first choice in the icon far right corner for shutdown...etc
<Jordan_U> usertom: Did you see my last message?
<nit-wit> pepribal, apparento ctralt-l is the keys to get it
<U53r__> Hell everyone.
<nit-wit> *crtl-alt-l
<U53r__> hello
<pepribal> ah, yes, I can lock screen
<pepribal> but i cannot unlock icons from panel
<nit-wit> ! ask } U53r__
<ubottu> nit-wit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nit-wit> pepribal, nobody can unlock them
<mang0> Hm. Guys, whenever somone tweets me, I get the notification message. I have uninstalled Empathy and stuff. I don't want the notification message, how do I get rid of it?
<pepribal> That means I cannot ever remove icons from the default indicator area?
<nit-wit> pepribal, the top panel
<U53r__> One Question, Mind Answering It?
<pepribal> So icons in the indicator area of the top panel cannot be removed then?
<U53r__> how do you remove 'em?
<usertom> Jordan_U,  are you still there ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/610969/
<nit-wit> pepribal, I don't think there is a function to remove any top panel icons, that I know of.
<gartral> !question | U53r__
<ubottu> U53r__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rogerzh> Ask for help, I met the problem when I tried using gnome-user-share(WebDAV) to share the files between 2 ubuntu 11.04x86_64 machines. I could find the share icon from each other under network folder, such as 'username on xxxx machine public files' but I got the error msg when I click on it; the msg is "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<REK_007> HWAWEI EC950
<REK_007> compatilbe with ubuntu?
<U53r__> @ubottu ok, Thanks :)
<Jordan_U> usertom: Looks good.
<usertom> does it?
<usertom> SHOULD i RISK A REBOOT?
<pepribal> Ok, thanks nit-wit
<MACscr|lappy> how can i mount an xfs disk in the ubuntu live cd environment?
<usertom> Jordan_U,  i'm not sure I find back here to thank you!
<MACscr|lappy> sudo apt-get install xfsprogs doesnt seem to find anything
<pepribal> One last question: isn't there in Unity a button for selecting workspaces?
<localuser> where can i enable remember active sessions in natty?
<nit-wit> pepribal, no problem, you never know there are ways to add icons not available stock, so somebody will hack the bar.;)
<linuxking> hey there, I'm having a problem, I installed linux ultimate edition 2.9 alongside ubuntu Natty but now each time I boot into natty the ultimate edition partition gets corrupted
<REK_007> HUAWEI EC150 supporte on ubuntu ? reply fast guys please ... will be buying one
<JWay> any suggestions why my lenovo v200 has its fan running constant after ubuntu 11.04 resume from suspend?
<JWay> i have to reboot to make it work normally
<pepribal> nit-wit, ok, I just wanted to know if there was any official way of doing it
<linuxking>  hey there, I'm having a problem, I installed linux ultimate edition 2.9 alongside ubuntu Natty but now each time I boot into natty the ultimate edition partition gets corrupted so what could be the problem
<linuxking>   
<nit-wit> linuxking, how about a definition of the corruption.
<pepribal> Question: where is the button for selecting workspaces in Unity?
<linuxking> nit-wit I don't get you
<localuser> peribal: u can drag n drop icons in it
<usertom> Jordan_U,  I cant see the line giving the option to boot linux on sdc6
<nit-wit> linuxking, your description lack any detail of what this "corruption" is, can I be any clearer.;)
<Jordan_U> usertom: I don't understand what you mean.
<Gnea> hey everyone, I'm having a total brainfart - what's the name of that program that can download an Ubuntu ISO for you and then burn it straight to a device?
<nit-wit> unetbootin
<usertom> Jordan_U,  I do see the line for the win7 boot option
<Gnea> yes! thank you :)
<usertom> Jordan_U,  but not for linux on that 33gig partition...
<usertom> Jordan_U,  actually no! win 7 is on sdc1
<U53r__> I was wondering, if you're in an IRC Chat are you vurnerable to getting hacked?
<Jordan_U> usertom: I don't know what lines you are talking about.
<usertom> from the last http://paste.ubuntu.com/610969/
<iceroot> U53r__: you are always when connected to other pcs
<usertom> result.txt
<rixt> OK, so I can now find my way around in Unity, but how do I get my wallpaper to change periodically in Natty?
<linuxking> nit-wit ok, now I get you. this is what's happening, I can boot into ultimate edition as many times as i can but the moment I boot into natty, If I reboot the machine my grub will be gone and if I boot with a live cd and open gparted, The ultimate edition will be said to be an unknown partition
<Jordan_U> usertom: For some reason the grub.cfg was not found / included in that boot info script output. I'm guessing that it's just a bug in the script. If you reboot you should be able to boot into Ubuntu or Windows.
<usertom> Jordan_U,  its listing sda1/boot.ini
<usertom> Jordan_U,  can i look at grub.cfg 'manually'
<localuser> where can i enable 'remember active session' at boot in natty?
<Jordan_U> usertom: Yes. It's in /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<usertom> Jordan_U,  I see but thats a quite extensive script!
<nit-wit> linuxking, I wonder if you don't have overlapping partitions how did you make the partitions for both setups? Just guesing off the top of my head, this script if you run it in a pastebin will give us more info.
<MACscr|lappy> is there an official Ubuntu blog by canonical?
<MACscr|lappy> im curious what was said after natty was released
<usertom> Jordan_U,  ok, thanks Jordan! I'll try it then and you have the best of lives for your generous help!
<MACscr|lappy> im wondering how they have reacted to feedback about unity, etc
<nit-wit> linuxking, this script http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Jordan_U> usertom: You're welcome.
<Gnea> MACscr|lappy: they basically said "this is unity, this is what we're using, it's the wave of the future"
<MACscr|lappy> lol, they still went with that mantra after the release and feedback? thats just stupid to completely ignore your userbase
<Gnea> MACscr|lappy: in the corporate world, money talks, no one cares about the users
<localuser> there is always to choice to run ubuntu classic
<MACscr|lappy> localuser: not always, just until the next release
<nit-wit> MACscr|lappy, #ubuntu-offtopic
<MACscr|lappy> last i heard, its gone in 11.10
<Gnea> MACscr|lappy: how do you figure?
<MACscr|lappy> Gnea: because thats what they announced
<Gnea> MACscr|lappy: let's take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<K|nG> Hello there PLease I have one problem there show this how I can get an example of pppoe.conf ??
<Uongika> Ola penguinz
<linuxking> nit-wit my partitions were ext3 and ext4 for U.edition and unity respectively
<superman097> @uongika ola buddy
<K|nG> Please someone can help me check this:
<Uongika> Hozsi superman097 bro
<K|nG> Please someone can help me check this: http://pastebin.com/JVss7huM
<Uongika> Pici bruder ola
<usertom> Jordan_U,  it worked!
<adminuser> hi
<usertom> Jordan_U,  but I didnt get an option to boot my win 7 on sdc1
<Jordan_U> usertom: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<adminuser> anybody know anything about dell wireless 1397 (broadcom) driver under the bt4
<adminuser> if anybody charged of information about , pls help
<usertom> Jordan_U,  /dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<usertom> /dev/sdb1:Windows NT/2000/XP (loader):Windows1:chain
<Jordan_U> usertom: Run "sudo update-grub" and an entry for Windows 7 will be created.
<nit-wit> linuxking, okay, so if a partiton comes up as unallocated does it still boot and was it maybe this way to begin with, IE the partition table got messed up, or you have overlapping partitions.Th script link I posted will get us closer  suspect along with your dialogue.
<albech> i need to create a SSH tunnel from my external machine to an internal machine behind a NAT firewall. The NAT firewall DNAT port 10044 to the internal machines port 22.
<go8765432> hello/ can anybody help me to install sbxkb please. when i try to configure it have message:http://paste.ubuntu.com/610952/
<adminuser> so what about bt4 , driver from dell wireless 1397?
<albech> when doing 'SSH -L 10873:Firewall_IP:873 -l username -p 10044 -N Firewall_IP' the tunnel is created correctly, but the port on the internal machine is not 873, but rather some random port
<gartral> go8765432: looks like you need too install gklib
<usertom> Jordan_U,  sweet, youŕe an angel, thanks Jordan!
<Jordan_U> usertom: You're welcome.
<gartral> go8765432: gdklib*
<gaelfx> I recently bought a USB3.0 card and an HDD dock to go with it, but according to Disk Utility, it's only operating at 705Mbps, is there any way to tell if it's the card or the dock that's limiting the bandwidth?
<adminuser> bt4 working into oracle VB , but did not recognize wlan0 (dell wireless 1397) , pls advise
<go8765432> gardar, i cant find it in synaptic
<gartral> gaelfx: it might be the hdd your putting into he dock
<linuxking> nit-wit I've been having the dual boot of the two OS's since 28 april up until last wednesday, what's confusing me is that the U.E partition is the only one that comes with an unidentified file system but the other one stay ok and No, it on't boot
<ttiicc> hello guys Im runnning Ubuntu 10.4.2 LTS, for how long will updates be available for this version?
<gartral> go8765432: a) i'm not gardar b) it should be in under lingtk
<gaelfx> gartral: ok, is there any way to test that? It should be able to do 3Gbps, it's not an old drive
<ttiicc> and when will I have to upgrade?
<theadmin> ttiicc: There's no such Ubuntu version as 10.4.2, do you mean 10.04.2?
<Gnea> !lts | ttiicc
<ubottu> ttiicc: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ttiicc> yes sorry I meant 10.04.2
<gartral> gaelfx: actually, the SATA link has NOTHING too do with the drive's actual throughput
<theadmin> !lucid | ttiicc
<ubottu> ttiicc: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<theadmin> ttiicc: Check those links.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | linuxking
<ubottu> linuxking: To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ttiicc> ok so I will be able to use it for another 3 years
<gaelfx> gartral: ok, ok, but how to figure out what's limiting it?
<ttiicc> that's nice to know!
<ttiicc> thanks for your time guys, I appreciate the help
<gartral> gaelfx: well for starts Disk Utility has a nice suite too tell the Drive's throughput
<go8765432> gartral, , i cant fing lingtk too
 * theadmin always finds it funny how a "long" support for some release makes those non-rolling-distro users happy.
<CLR-200> hi to all, i have a video problem with ubuntu and an acer aspire one zg5
<CLR-200> i think it because i don't have installed proprietary drivers, but where i find they usually, they aren't actually
<theadmin> CLR-200: What is the problem, exactly? Also, please give the output of lspci|grep -i vga
<gaelfx> gartral: right, but if the card or the dock is limiting the connection, then how can it accurately gauge throughput?
<CLR-200> theadmin, i can't see milkytracker or other app in fullscreen
<CLR-200> i got two black row at the margin of the screen
<gartral> gaelfx: i'm not sure.. two things too check first are Drive's throughput, and rather or not your Computer's PCI bus/chipset/cpu can handle the load
<CLR-200> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<go8765432> gartral, http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/6m0mxibv/1_001.png
<ttiicc> LTS support makes the easiest version of linux to run for years on my computer, I can focus on the system and probably learn how to master it more or less from the commandline before I have to upgrade it
<ttiicc> so Im buying my self just time with LTS versions of the system
<gartral> go8765432: LIBGTK
<theadmin> ttiicc: Here with my distro I always have the latest release just by installing all package upgrades :D
<gaelfx> gartral: how to check the pci or chipset?
<gartral> gaelfx: lots of googling..
<go8765432> gartral, it is installed already
<Nighthawk``> or everest application will do the trick - i'm using it alot
<CLR-200> theadmin, here is: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<theadmin> CLR-200: Meh, intels... I'm not sure they even produce Linux drivers
<go8765432> gartral, http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/7wzmf51z/1_002.png
<ttiicc> theadmin: so you run the LTS version but upgrades those packages which you like to the latest?
<testi_> Is there a package for MPWM - or any other Windowmanager that can handle multiple pointers?
<theadmin> ttiicc: Nah, I'm not running Ubuntu
<theadmin> ttiicc: It's offtopic, so /msg me if you want to know more
<CLR-200> theadmin, thanks
<Uongika> unity contains a few dozen of bugs, bro
<ttiicc> hey are that guy a boot?
<theadmin> ttiicc: Sorry, what?
<ttiicc> are you a boot or a humanbeing?
<gaelfx> !info lbs
<ubottu> Package lbs does not exist in natty
<theadmin> ttiicc: Me? I'm human. I suppose.
<Uongika> ttiicc bro ola penguin!
<CLR-200> what is the command for install a specific driver?
<linuxking> ubottu how do I !pastebin for you to see it because I now have the results.txt
<ubottu> linuxking: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> CLR-200: Well, there is none, you need to know which package it's in
<gaelfx> is Linux Benchmark Suite in the repos?
<theadmin> !find benchmark
<ubottu> Found: libbenchmark-ocaml-dev, libbenchmark-progressbar-perl, libbenchmark-timer-perl, octave-benchmark, php-benchmark
<go8765432> gardar, can you help me to install sbxkb  ?
<andantino> hello
<ttiicc> ok sorry theadmin
<theadmin> gaelfx: Premsumably not.
<ttiicc> :)
<ttiicc> do you run debian?
 * theadmin runs Arch, ttiicc 
<CLR-200> theadmin, thanks
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | linuxking
<ubottu> linuxking: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Uongika> Archlinux, yes, great!
<andantino> im havving a problem here....
<CLR-200> !00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<gaelfx> theadmin: wel, thanks for checking :D
<ubottu> CLR-200: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<COBOL2121> Anyone know when VMWare will add tools support for the latest Ubuntu release?
<andantino> at first i could not get my mic to work on ubuntu
<andantino> then i read some instructions on line and followed them
<theadmin> COBOL2121: I suggest trying VirtualBox out.
<andantino> and its working but now my mic is always on...i can hear my typing through my headphones
<go8765432> can anybody help me to install sbxkb please ? when i configure it i have message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610952/ ?
<COBOL2121> theadmin, what is VirtualBox's advantage over VMware Fusion?
<theadmin> COBOL2121: Dunno. I just find it faster, plus I can use a real HD for the guest hard drive, not sure if VMW does that.
<COBOL2121> theadmin, I may have to give it a go
<gaelfx> theadmin: maybe you have a better idea about how I can find out the bottleneck in my USB3.0 set up? I've got a new 3.0 card and an HDD dock connected to it, but it only transfers at 705Mbps, I need to find out if it's the card or the dock, or possibly the drive, but I should check the other two first
<andantino> does anyone know what would cause my internal mic to be playing back
<theadmin> gaelfx: If I'd know, I'd gladly tell ya
<ttiicc> heu guys Im trying to remove evolution and I get this error message! http://pastebin.com/HnurykCh
<gaelfx> worth a shot
<nit-wit> gaelfx, whats it plugged into a usb port?
<gartral_> ttiicc: removing evolution is a PAIN
<ttiicc> Im gonna remove evolution couse Im more comfortable with thunderbird
<theadmin> ttiicc: Consider running this: sudo apt-get remove evolution*
<theadmin> ttiicc: With a * at the end.
<ttiicc> so what's your recommendation if I would like to use thunderbirg instead of evolution
<long>   hello
<iceroot> ttiicc: just install thunderbird
<long>  who is a girl in the rom ?
<iceroot> long: stop it please
<long>    why??
<theadmin> long: ...This is not a meeting channel.
<ttiicc> but I woul like to have thuinderbird as the standar accociated program for mail
<long>    that??
<theadmin> long: It's only for support questions, not for asking for naked pics.
<_Rix> hey guys
<long>    boy and girl
<_Rix> how do i remove Windows Vista from my Ubuntu/Vista dualboot
<iceroot> long: now stop it
<theadmin> ttiicc: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications.
<long>    why??
<long>   who are you ?/
<iceroot> !ops | long
<ubottu> long: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
 * theadmin facepalms
<long>    what are you doing??
<ttiicc> ok thanks theadmin, then the only thing with keeping evolution would be disk space which I have plenty of, right?
<theadmin> _Rix: Format the Vista drive?
<theadmin> ttiicc: Suppose so, btw Thunderbird rulz xD
<long>   windows ??
<bullgard4> !unity | dominik
<ubottu> dominik: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | long
<ubottu> long: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<theadmin> Thanks a bunch, Jordan_U
<_Rix> how would i go about doing that the
<_Rix> theadmin,
<ttiicc> yes it really does :theadmin
<theadmin> _Rix: ehh... sudo mkfs.FILESYSTEM_TYPE /dev/sdXY -- substitute stuff properly.
<Atari-Teenage-Ri> haloo
<Atari-Teenage-Ri> anyone know how to get battery applets for xubuntu 11.04?
<theadmin> _Rix: After this, run sudo update-grub to remove Vista's entry from the GRUB menu
<_Rix> alright theadmin
<_Rix> i'll just boot into vista at the moment to see if there's anything important
<ttiicc> don't you guys think the Indicator Applet 0.3.7 id annoying?
<_Rix> be right back
<nit-wit> Atari-Teenage-Ri, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/
<ttiicc> would you guys recommend me to remove it or to keep it and try to get use to it since you guys sees it's functionality
<ttiicc> sorry I splitted the question in to two sentences!
<theadmin> ttiicc: I find it useless.
<theadmin> ttiicc: Your choice though
<ttiicc> ok so I could just go ahead and remove it, I pretty annoyes me and I have just been using it for some hours
<Evanescence> how to remove PPA source, I found that I can not remove one software completely, when I upgrade , then this software will in that install list still. which command can remove PPA source ?
<theadmin> Evanescence: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list/whatever-ppa.list
<theadmin> Err.
<theadmin> Evanescence: sources.list.d rather than sources.list
<Evanescence> theadmin: i see
<theadmin> APT is confusing :(
<nit-wit> lol you beat me to it theadmin
<bullgard4> Why does seahorse > Other Keys show the validity of a certain entry as "Full" but on another Ubuntu computer in the same LAN as "Unknown"?
<theadmin> nit-wit: xD Happens. I often do that
<Evanescence> theadmin: so what is .list.save ?
<theadmin> Evanescence: Eh... No idea, probably remove that too
<Evanescence> theadmin: huhu ....
<theadmin> Evanescence: After that do a apt-get update
<gaelfx> Disk Utility reports benchmarks in MB, is that actually megabytes or is it supposed to be mebibytes?
<gaelfx> (I only ask because I was under the impression that Ubuntu software was supposed to report in binary bytes)
<uni4dfx> can someone tell me if the month names in command "last" are translated in non-english ubuntu?
<theadmin> uni4dfx: If you have another language installed, you can check yourself, something like this: LANG=ru_RU.UTF8 last
<ttiicc> this might be a silly question but I downloaded and installed thunderbird with sudo aptitude install thunderbird! Now I just wonder where the icon for thunderbird is placed on the HD?
<uni4dfx> theadmin: must say i didn't know this, but unfortunately i don't have any other language installed other than english
<Fonzie2k2> does anyone have a recomendation for a firewall/router distro based on ubuntu/debian ?
<theadmin> ttiicc: Probably around /usr/share/icons or /usr/share/pixmaps
<ttiicc> thanks again theadmin!
<theadmin> ttiicc: To see all files from the thunderbird package, run: dpkg-query -L thunderbird
<Surlent777> I notice that in "Additional Drivers" it claims I have the proprietary nvidia drivers installed and activated, but they are not in use. I further notice that going to System > Preferences > Monitors no longer makes the system yell at me and tell me to use nvidia-settings. What exactly does this imply?
<ttiicc> the icon for thunderbird were found in /usr/share/pixmaps!
<theadmin> Surlent777: That you must run sudo nvidia-xconfig.
<Surlent777> theadmin: well, that's new. Let's see if something happens.
<theadmin> Surlent777: Restart X (or reboot) after that's done
<Surlent777> theadmin: I tried restarting X to no avail; I'll try the reboot I guess
<xwj> hello
<Jim8255> Hi
<xwj> why use ubuntu or linux?
<Jim8255> coz windows looks a kind of gay?
<jinnix> 121
<theadmin> xwj, Jim8255: It's offtopic here. We use Linux cause we like it (btw, I don't like Ubuntu and don't use it)
<Jim8255> dude, i'm joking
<xwj> according linux what we can do?
<MuNk`> is it possible to remove the chat option from the unity/messaging menu? as im using pidgin instead
<xwj> what's the used mostly linux version?
<theadmin> xwj: Ubuntu's the most popular distribution. Doesn't mean it's the best though
<bazhang> !ot | xwj
<ubottu> xwj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xwj> ok,thank you
<xwj> what we talk here
<bazhang> xwj, ubuntu support
<bazhang> xwj, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<xwj> sorry,my english is poor
<Surlent777> theadmin: even after rebooting, it says the same thing
<Surlent777> "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<theadmin> Surlent777: Well, odd, sorry. I'm not sure. If it was Arch, I'd tell you to blacklist the default driver in rc.conf, but...
<Surlent777> theadmin: and yet I can still use everything more or less normally. I suspect somehow that the nv drivers or something are being used instead
<Surlent777> maybe removing and then reinstalling it will magically fix everything
<Nissan> ola boa tarde a todos
<momolee> does anyone know how to install gimp 2.7.1 using gdebi
<theadmin> Was nice talking to you, but I have to go - -- bb
<Free-man> mornin
<Surlent777> momolee: assuming that was provided as a deb, you simply open it with gdebi and hit "Install"
<Nissan> good night
<ttiicc> I removed the applet which you could reglate the sound colume with, wonder if you guys know with which character combination the sound could be lowered in gnome?
<superman097> @momolee download the gimp package at apt-web apt-web.dahsy.at
<superman097> choose the distribution seris
<superman097> series
<superman097> then download all the package that show there
<usr13> momolee: Why not use apt?
<superman097> entry to the directory that saved all files .deb
<superman097> then use the command sudo apt-get install *.deb
<momolee> surlent777 and superman097 I got the .deb file but each time I try to instal I a error massage that says "Breaks existing package 'gimp-data' that conflict: 'gimp-python'. But the 'gimp_2.7.3-2011042102~nn_i386.deb' provides it via: 'gimp-helpbrowser,gimp-python'"
<superman097> oh sorry
<superman097> i means sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<superman097> @momolle try sudo apt-get install -f
<momolee> usr13 apt is giving me an error massage "Couldn't find any package by regex 'gimp_2.7.3-2011042102~nn_i386.deb'"
<superman097> @momolee use the pastebin and put the command and error message here... can you?
<usr13> momolee: What happens when you do sudo apt-get install gimp ?
<momolee> superman097 using apt I get the error massage "Couldn't find any package by regex 'gimp_2.7.3-2011042102~nn_i386.deb'"
<iceroot> momolee: dont use sudo apt-get install *.deb
<iceroot> momolee: and dont use apt-get for local deb-files
<momolee> usr13 I don't want to use the internet do redownload the gimp because I already have the  deb and it's dependencies
<superman097> @momolee : use the pastebin (like paste.ubuntu.com) then put your command and error message right here... example http://paste.ubuntu.com/610889/
<superman097> we must know the detail, thx...
<usr13> momolee: dpkg -i gimp_2.7.3-2011042102~nn_i386.deb | pastebinit
<jacky_> hello
<jacky_> anybody here?
<momolee> iceroot that's why I'm using gdebi and not apt
<superman097> @jacky : welcome
<iceroot> !offline | momolee
<ubottu> momolee: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<jamiewan> ask ! jacky
<jamiewan> ! ask | jacky
<ubottu> jacky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuser1> hello
<Sterist> anyone familiar with OpenOffice spreadsheet functions?
<usr13> momolee: Best to use apt. sudo apt-get install gimp
<ubuser1> i have a dual boot win xp+ubuntu can yo help me to restore grub after a windows reinstall?
<Sterist> i've tried using it's help guide but the more i look the more i suck :(
<bazhang> Sterist, #openoffice.org may be
<ubuser1> :-D
<Sterist> o really :) thanks
<usr13> Sterist: what is the porblem?
<Sterist> ubuser1 boot with LiveCD and open terminal. command Sudo apt-get install grub
<cebong> can you restore with live cd brother...
<Sterist> ubuser1 verify with someone else on that
<Sterist> ubuser1 that's the part of the command that i CAN remember lol
<ubuser1> Sterist: that comand will not install grub 2 on hdd
<jamiewan> ubuser1: i think theres a bit more than that to it
<Sterist> ubuser1 like i said, verify with someone else
<jamiewan> google up unix toolbox go to section 1.9 repair grub, that worked for me
<cebong> ubuser1 : you can boot with live cd and open the terminal
<momolee> ubottu I got the files from the archives of installed .deb files from a friend's machine and he got them from the repositories
<ubottu> momolee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuser1> i tryed sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<ubuser1> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda BUT NOT WORK
<Mattias> Say I want to use the package manager instead of downloading manually, is there a way to get a single "unsupported backport" of a program like say, virtualbox-ose-guest-utils 4.0.8 somehow?
<cebong> ubuser1 : and you find your ubuntu filesystem with " fdisk -l
<usr13> ubuser1: is the root directory mounted in /mnt/?
<Sterist> ubuser1 sudo apt-get grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda  ?
<ubuser1> I KNOW MY UBUNTU PARTITION IS DEV/SDA3
<usr13> ubuser1: but where is the root filesystem mounted?
<Sterist> ubuser1 grub is not supposed to go anywhere but the device root. don't put it on sda3
<usr13> ubuser1: Get the mount point right and it will work
<cebong> ubuser1 : yah thats true
<usr13> ubuser1: mount | pastebinit
<ubuser1> no i tryed this command sudo apt-get grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<Sterist> usr13 i'm trying to set up some simple math functions in the spreadsheet
<ubuser1> but not work
<jamiewan> #mount /dev/sda? /mnt            -  mount the linux partition on /mnt
<jamiewan> #mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc    -  mount the proc subsystem into /mnt
<jamiewan> #mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev      -  mount the devices into /mnt
<jamiewan> #chroot /mnt                     -  change root to the linux partition
<jamiewan> #grub-install /dev/sda           -  reinstall grub with your old settings
<FloodBot1> jamiewan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sterist> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<momolee> usr13 thank you, it worked!!!
<cebong> ubuser1 : what ubuntu version do you have ???
<usr13> momolee: np
<Sterist> ubuser1 see that RestoreGrub link? (o_0)
<ubuser1> i have 10.10 on hdd but now im using 10.04 live cd
<momolee> thank you everyone else for your support
<superman097> @obuser false command bro
<superman097> not like this "sudo apt-get grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda"
<superman097> @ubuser1 but like this "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda"
<phatypus> Hello.  When I create a VPN (certificate/TLS) using the network manager, it forces me to save the certificate password. I'd really prefer to enter the keys password manually every time I start the VPN.  Anyone know how to change the behaviour of network manager?
<phatypus> (ubuntu 10.10)
<superman097> i mean @ubuser1 like this "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda"
<superman097> @momolee welcome
<Gnea> superman097: just an FYI, using the @ sign in front of someone's name on irc is typically a designation of operator status. simply using someone's name with a following colon tends to make better sense, as we know that you're trying to talk 'at' someone that way.
<ubuser1> i tryed this comand  >>Installation finished. No error reported.
<ubuser1> i will restart now
<superman097> good luck buddy
<ubuser1> but i think will not work because grub dont update the setting
<ubuser1> thank you
<ubuser1> :)
<superman097> eh, don't forget to type "sudo update-grub"
<superman097> i forget the last command
<superman097> 'ubuser1' don't forget to type "sudo update-grub" before restart
<baijupattera> I have installed Ubuntu then Linux Mint.Now the default entry in thr grub menu is Linux Mint,but I want Ubuntu.How to change it?
<superman097> enter to the ubuntu
<superman097> then type in terminal
<usr13> superman097: He would have had to have done update-grub before grub-install
<superman097> "sudo update-grub"
<MacSkyrate> New to ubuntu,, are there any terminal mail client to recomend?
<usr13> superman097: The last command is grub-install
<Gnea> MacSkyrate: mutt
<MacSkyrate> Gnea: cool thnx
<superman097> 'usr13 : yes youre right, that just extra command :D
<baijupattera> I have installed Ubuntu then Linux Mint.Now the default entry in thr grub menu is Linux Mint,but I want Ubuntu.How to change it?
<nikhil_> how do i solve indicator icons being unclickable to the left of the date, but if i click the date and scroll across their menus show?
<superman097> 'baijupattera' : i have an answer for you, look at the top below your first chat thx...
<superman097> 'nikhil_' maybe bugs, my mind sometimes also like that, just restart with terminal
<nikhil_> superman097, unity --replace ?
<Free-man> baijupattera edit the menu file and swap the entries to the order you want them in
<baijupattera> superman097: thanx but i cant see it coz i just entered here
<nikhil_> ^^ it only seems to happen when i connect with my wireless modem
<koopa58> Hi, does any know a command line ftp client I can use to transfer 15.000 pictures fast and easy?
<Free-man> koopa58 pick one you know
<koopa58> I don't know any..
<Free-man> koopa58 man ncftp
<baijupattera> superman097: I edit the entry to default 1 first and save and update the grub but nothing changed.Again I edit with the entire name but same result
<koopa58> Free-man: Thanks, I'll check it out
<Free-man> yw
<baijupattera> superman097: I followed this link to edit  http://www.ehow.com/how_6921272_do-grub-boot-menu-order_.html
<MATTTHEWJJ> Hey I have a problem connecting to my wireless notwork is anyone available to help?
<MATTTHEWJJ> I am using Ubuntu 11.04
<MATTTHEWJJ> HEELL!!??
<oCean> MATTTHEWJJ: please calm down, and have some patience
<usr13> MATTTHEWJJ: What is your problem?
<MATTTHEWJJ> Sorry, Sorry.
<MATTTHEWJJ> Basically I installed Ubuntu yesterday, and I managed to connect to my wireless network.
<MATTTHEWJJ> However all day today I have been unable to connect, even though the WEP code is correct, and it's visible.
<MATTTHEWJJ> Any suggestions would be much appreciated,
<usr13> MATTTHEWJJ: iwconfig
<MATTTHEWJJ> ,Do I type that in the termina,=l?
<usr13> MATTTHEWJJ: Yes, see if the essid is correct
<MATTTHEWJJ> Sorry, what's an essid? I am very new to this whole thing..
<usr13> ESSID stands for Extended Service Set ID. The ESSID is the identifying name of a wireless network
<MATTTHEWJJ> Oh I see.
<MATTTHEWJJ> So if it is not correct I change it?
<usr13> MATTTHEWJJ: That is just one thing to check. Sorry but we do not have a silver bullet for you.
<MATTTHEWJJ> Okay then I appreciate your help :)
<superman097> hmhhh
<superman097> once again i repeat my question, anybody here know about udp packet forwarder or reflector on ubuntu?
<superman097> what the kind of a thing to do that at ubuntu?
<superman097> any body?
<usr13> superman097: What is it you are wanting to accomplish?
<phatypus> superman097, could you do that using iptables?
<go8765432> обьясните плиз как справится с проблемой - http://paste.ubuntu.com/610952/
<A_J> can i get 1080p in ubuntu with a gfx card and full HD Monitor ?
<go8765432> sory
<usr13> superman097: Do you need an iptables rule?  If so, you need to supply more info about what you are wanting to accomplish.
<superman097> 'usr13' 'phatypus' i couldn't use iptables well
<superman097> can you tell me
<superman097> or good reference to me
<phatypus> keep it simple
<phatypus> try some basic rules first
<phatypus> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/73
<FloodBot1> phatypus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koopa58> Free-man: I'm trying out ncftpget at the moment. But like once every 30 files it has an error 'Could not accept a data connection: Connection timed out.'. Any idea?
<iFrenzy> hey does anyone know of a good screencasting program that would record my webcam input/output audio and screen like to make a youtube video
<A_J> can i get 1080p in ubuntu with a gfx card and full HD Monitor ?
<balagexp> hi
<A_J> rofl
<clarezoe> #join ubuntu-cn
<clarezoe> hi, the empathy doesn't show in my indicator. I'm using ubuntu 11.04
<Orva> hello, I am having some troubles with ubuntu 11.04 installation and by "some" I mean ubuntu doesn't boot up at all during installation
<nexsja> Does it say why?
<Orva> disc image and install media are fine, checked them when created and already installed one system with it
<Sterist> Orva: that's normal, operating systems aren't supposed to boot while they're being installed.
<nexsja> :D
<Orva> harhar
<Orva> :P
<Vonhinten> Any problems installing Konversation with Unity?
<usr13> Orva: What happens when you boot? Do you get the grub screen?
<Vdevnet> Hi this is my first time using irc from android....
<Orva> I made install media with unetbootin, that launches nicely but after selecting "try ubuntu" or "install ubuntu" you get nice blinking cursor and nothing else
<A_J>  can i get 1080p in ubuntu with a gfx card and full HD Monitor ?
<Sterist> Vdevnet AndChat? xD
<muelli> A_J: yes
<Vonhinten> A_J, I run at 1080p
<A_J> thank you muelli  and Vonhinten.
<Orva> Iw as wondering if the double GPU set up on that box is problem or something, all other hardware are quite "normal"
<Vdevnet> I have chatted before using a diff nick...
<Vdevnet> Gtg
<Orva> is there some boot settings to disable that fancypancy loading scren stuff so I might get some information what fails? :p
<Sterist> Orva can you disable the 2nd from the BIOS, and do the installation, then re-enable? food for thought
<Orva> sec
<Sterist> Orva there's what's called an Alternative Installer that uses a very basic UI... i don't think it invokes the GPU
<Vonhinten> anyone running Konversation in Unity?
<_Rix> hello theadmin
<_Rix> that worked
<_Rix> woah
<_Rix> anyway hello guys
<_Rix> how do i use ssh from screen
<robin0800> Vonhinten, no xchat
<wendico> hello, i just upgraded to latest version and i encountered a couple of problems, first my wifi does not work unless i uncheck and check again "enable wireless" in my network icon
<A_J> _Rix, u can use via terminal
<wendico> second problem is i cant hibernate because graphics dont resume correctly and i cant see. any help?
<wendico> is there a way to roll back to my older ubuntu version?
<Vonhinten> wendico, laptop?
<oCean> wendico: downgrading is not supported
<wendico> vonhinten, yes sorry, i have an acer aspire one small laptop
<Vonhinten> what model?
<Orva> Sterist: well, bios has nice options for tuning i5 and even some acpi stuff.. but nothing for gpu :P
<wendico> i had compiz running and 3d and flash very well (not as complained by others) but after upgrade i dont have such fancy desktop (no 3d, no cube, i guess because new ubuntu is new design)
<wendico> model? let me check hehe
<Orva> I'll make non-unetbootin flash dirve this time, maybe it's just some silly bootloader issue
<Orva> (also could try that alternative isntaller..)
<wendico> Aspire One Series Model NO. KAV60
<Orva> but I wouldn't have wanted to go for that disabling gpu option anyway,
<Orva> point is that that box is my girlfriends, who is not thrilled about idea she needs to twiddle fit bios settings anytime she wants to play wow :p
<iksik> hello
<iksik> is it possible to run ubuntu installer under ubuntu? ;-)
<wendico> by the way, i like the new design but, until i get used to, is it posible to boot my old compiz cube desktop with my panel bars?
<piboytravis> iksik: I believe so, just look for the 'ubiquity' package.
<thegladiator> i have a weird problem in Ubuntu  , around the middle of my screen ..... no hyper links cant be clicked , gmail mails cant be clicked ...it doesnt respond to mouse input . Even mouse doesnt change over its pointer to hyper link ( hand pointer ) when I reach those couple of lines
<thegladiator> I have not had this in 10.10
<thegladiator> 11.04 has been buggy
<Vonhinten> wendico, should try to find out the specific devices etc in that model, see which other acer aspire one's have those, and search for all those models with the same issue.  That's how I found answers for my asus n53
<piboytravis> thegladiator: Have you tried using the Ubuntu Classic Desktop?
<thegladiator> This is Ubuntu classic desktop I am using
<A_J> A GUI C++/C Complier and Debugger. Any1 can Give me a Name ?
<iksik> piboytravis, hm how should i use it?
<thegladiator> GUI Compiler ?
<piboytravis> thegladiator:What sort of video card are you using?
<thegladiator> Intel inbuilt
<Vonhinten> I think he means IDE
<A_J> yes Vonhinten i think IDE
<thegladiator> IDE - Eclipse is good I think
<piboytravis> iksik: Ubiquity looks for a live cd system in a casperfs, then copies it to a disk given certain parameters, that's how live CD install works.
<A_J> eclispe = Haya
<thegladiator> Its 2 lines ...near the middle of my screen
<A_J> Java*
<wendico> poboytravis ubuntu classic desktop when choosing my username right?
<piboytravis> piboytravis: Yep. There's a drop down menu on the login screen, next to keyboard layout.
<wendico> has anyone any idea about not resuming correctly after hibernation? only graphic problems
<piboytravis> wendico: Yep. There's a drop down menu on the login screen, next to keyboard layout.
<rauchy> Hi everyone. Is there a way to install vim 7.2 on Natty?
<A_J> I need a GUI C++/C Complier and Debugger. Any1 can Give me a Name ?
<thegladiator> Eclipse .
<A_J> thegladiator, eclipse is Java
<Vonhinten> no, it's written in java
<g0bl1n> iPod on 11.04 anyone ?
<Vonhinten> you can do anything in it
<iksik> piboytravis, ok, but i see now, that running this tool under kubuntu 10.04 it is trying to install also kubuntu on my second hdd... but i want to install ubuntu ( i've got mounted 10.10 iso there )
<thegladiator> No Eclipse can be used for any language
<A_J> oh okie's..
<A_J> thank you
<iksik> A_J, you can also try with kdevelop ;-)
<iksik> or komodo edit
<rauchy> Anyone? Is there a way to install vim 7.2 on Natty?
<iksik> or netbeans
<Vonhinten> Can also try Code::Blocks
<thegladiator> Netveans is also very good
<Vonhinten> or MonoDevelop for C# and .net
<rauchy> I mean the vim 7.2 that was packaged with Maverick
<piboytravis> iksik: OK, I see what you want to do now. Burning an ubuntu cd and booting from that is probably the best way to go. Just choose your second HDD in the partitioner.
<fjalar> Hello all, I'm a bit stuck with tracker (on 11.04). Looks like the daemon isn't running. I can't find anything like trackerd. What daemon needs to be running?
<piboytravis> Netbeans +1
<iksik> piboytravis, well the problem is, that there is no cd/dvd drive available in this machine ;/
<piboytravis> iksik: Maybe try booting from a USB drive?
<Sterist> Orva: when i installed ubuntu on my ps3 i had to use the alternate installer because the hypervisor locks down the GPU among other hardware so it's not available to use whether or not the installer tries to.
<PrimalScream> xfce4 power management problem after update. no battery indi <--- how to fix this
<piboytravis> Is there a #unity channel?
<Sterist> PrimalScream: Xubuntu?
<Orva> Sterist: downloading image atm, just takes while because I am doing update/toolchain installing at the same time
<bullgard4> Why does seahorse > Other Keys show the validity of a certain entry as "Full" but on another Ubuntu computer in the same LAN as "Unknown"?
<piboytravis> bullgard4: Is the key signed?
<Glycan> Hello
<bullgard4> piboytravis: Yes. another person has signed this key.
<Glycan> I'm in a Knoppix liveusb boot, since this is the only live boot that worked, after 4 OSes and ~20 burns. I'm trying to do RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, but I want to make grub primary.
<Glycan> What do I do?
<Sterist_> is there a VM that will boot an OS installed on the HDD, as if it was a VM image?
<blz> Sterist_:  not that I know of.  I'm pretty sure that's infeasible
<VonhintenHOME`> It's not something you can do.  OS's that are installed into VM's use generic hardware devices.  But OS's installed directly on the machine use specific hardware devices
<nhg> Is it possible to use Ubuntu live cd to boot an already installed on hard-drive ubuntu?
<zarlan> nhg, is your grub broken?
<zarlan> you can always use a live cd to access the harddrive, idk about booting from it
 * stjohnmedrano is away: Away lang!.
<bullgard4> piboytravis: There are at least 3 Try #unitylinux in freenode.
<Sterist> nhg yes, you'd be booting the LiveCD and not the installation. you can always boot a LiveCD regardless of what's on your HDD. your PC BIOS sets the boot priority, not the operating system(s)
<nhg> The problem is, my home directory seems to be encrypted, but I did not remember I've choose to do that at installation time
<Kaco> nhg, you can boot from livecd and start installation on your hdd, atleast i remember there was a way with grub boot loader
<leex> hi
<zarlan> hmm, from the live cd grub you can edit the grub loader to point to your installed partition
<Glycan> Guys!
<Kaco> nhg, something like root(hd0,0)<enter>kernel /boot/kernel-x.x<enter>boot
<Glycan> Hlep me out!
<nhg> thanks to all, I will try
<Sterist> !help | Glycan
<ubottu> Glycan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kaco> nhg, but you need to get to commandline in grub
<Glycan> I'm in a Knoppix liveusb boot, since this is the only live boot that worked, after 4 OSes and ~20 burns. I'm trying to do RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, but I want to make grub primary.
<go8765432> can i use nautilus in openbox without drawing my desctop?
<Glycan> I already asked my question, and no-one ansered
<Kaco> Glycan, /join #knoppix ?
<arand> Glycan: make grub primary in what way?
<KnechtR> one cannot purge openoffice packages without removing the libreoffice packages in 11.04, lol
<bullgard4> Why does seahorse > Other Keys show the validity of a certain entry as "Full" but on another Ubuntu computer in the same LAN as "Unknown"?
<Glycan> So that when I boot the computer, grub loads as the bootloader
<Kaco> glycan, do you want to install grub to your hdd? root (hdX,X), setup (hdX)
<compromdon> hi I've just installed ubuntu, and have tried to install the nvidia drivers. I'm having trouble downloading the latest version, but the other version (173) states that the drivers is activated but not currently in use. What does this mean, how do I use it ? I have a dual monitor which is not working and I think this might be the cause.
<arand> Kaco: That's for legacy.
<Kaco> glycan, but you also need a /boot/grub on that partition...
<zarlan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Kaco> arand, ah ok... that's what I remember from older grub :)
<arand> Glycan: So you have grub2 (grub-pc) on that CD?
<Glycan> ???
<leex> I am currently trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on my new machine, I modprobe aes and dmcrypt and unlock my crypted devices before entering the partioner to reuse my luks/lvm devices. this works well until like 60% of "select and install software" where I get the error: a step failed... so here is my question: how to fix it, where do i have to check for error messages during installtion? oh, an one thing i tried the natty daily build as well as the stan
<usr13> !grub2 | Glycan
<ubottu> Glycan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Glycan> Hang on.
<Glycan> I know what grub is.
<Glycan> More or less
<go8765432> can anybody answer me about nautilus and openbox?
<Glycan> This uysb has knoppix
<Glycan> usb
<arand> Glycan: As per the guide, mount you partition containing /boot, run grub-install with --root-directory= pointing to the directory above your /boot folder,
<KnechtR> is compizconfig disabled after upgrade to 11.04 with nvidia?
<Glycan> Okay, hang on.
<iksik> piboytravis, i've just tried to create booting usb, but startup disk creator doesn't works.. hm, "create startup disk" button is disabled - don't know why
<ouyes> hi all how to add a keyboard shortcut to terminal?
<Orva> Sterist: meh, stupid me
<zarlan> ouyes, a shortcut to open the terminal?
<Orva> starts up well with acpi=off :P
<ouyes> zarlan, yes the command to open a terminal
<jamiewan> ouyes: ctrl + alt + t
<ouyes> zarlan, yes I know , jamiewan I need to add it first
<usr13> Glycan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<ouyes> zarlan, jamiewan how to add it to shortcuts
<zarlan> ouyes, if you want to change it to something else for example ~ there is a keyboard shortcut editor in system settings
<zarlan> it should be on as the default, are you using ubuntu or one of the variants like xubuntu?
<ouyes> zarlan, I know there is one, but what is the command for open terminal
<Sterist> Orva: you may have to consult this wonderful channel to config ubuntu to use (properly) the 2nd one (if at all) after it installs
<clarezoe_> Hi, I want to add or remove some applications in the indicator-menu on top of the screen, however, I found many are talking about the menu on the left. Anyone can help?
<solars> hey, is it normal that /usr/bin/X (gnome) under 10.10 consumes 41% mem of 4gb?
<leex> solars: no
<ouyes> zarlan, now in my xubuntu there is no shortcut for terminal I have to add one so I need to know the command to open a terminal
<carl-eric> Hi, I'm using a RAID1 install with /boot on md1, and an encrypted / on md0. When I unplug one of the two drives and turn the machine back on, it fails to boot even though both disks should be identical. The message I get is "evms_activate is not available" when it should be asking for the password
<clarezoe_> for example, I don't want to use Broadcast, and empathy doensn't show there either
<solars> leex, how can I find out why it is so high?
<froes> hey guys. is there anyway i can setup JACK to be used along with PULSE under ubuntu ?
<carl-eric> After some minutes I get dropped into the initramfs shell and it says "-r ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<some uuid> does not exist"
<Sterist> solars try Xubuntu, on a fresh boot it uses just under 200mb
<leex> solars: you could use htop and let it show you which thread is using so much mem
<zarlan> ouyes, it's different for xubuntu - I can't help you there sorry...try asking again and mention you've got xubuntu or switch channels to #xubuntu
<solars> Sterist, I want to find out why gnome takes so much
<leex> solars: what's your uptime?
<solars> leex, it's /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-3XG6R7/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<solars> leex, 3 days
<Sterist> solars gnome and unity are heavyweight
<Sterist> solars reboot. not hibernate + resume, but reboot lol
<solars> Sterist, yeah I know, but I want to use gnome at work for convenience, still the mem consumption is quite high
<ouyes> zarlan, ok
<leex> Sterist: yes, but it shouldnt eat up almost 2gb mem
<carl-eric> Anybody who knows his way around raid+encryption (and boot with just one disk, i.e. degraded array)
<solars> but there should be a way to find out what it is and killl it :)
<Sterist> solars not if it's a leak :P
<solars> its not getting higher
<leex> so solars it isn't gnome but the gdm, you could go for an easy fix and just disable it and start gnome yourself ;)
<iksik> hmm
<solars> leex, hm yeah, I'll consider that
<solars> but its the X process
<iksik> why http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/09/Make_Startup_Disk_001.png - "Make startup disk" is disabled in my usb-creator ? ;/
<leex> solars: but don't listen to me i am just waiting for an reply for my bug fix and I always use dirty hacks
<solars> so I cannot just kill it
<solars> heh
<leex> solars: hmm you could use xdm or kdm
<Sterist> solars there's a sudo kill command but i'm not familiar with how to use it
<jamiewan> sudo kill -9 pid number
<angheloko> solars, try killing it.. it will just respawn.. i tried killing it a while ago
<leex> solars:  don't just kill gdm, it will restart your whole X session
<solars> I know how to kill
<carl-eric> iksik, select the partition on your usb stick
<solars> but I cannot just kill X, right?
<Sterist> solars works real nicely when nothing else does. but killing xyz may not release it's memory allocation.... if it's a leak.
<solars> hmm
<angheloko> leex, no it won't
<solars> ok trying
<jamiewan> run top in terminal and punch that in
<iksik> carl-eric, it doesn't helps
<iksik> it is still disabled
<carl-eric> iksik, is there enough space on your usb stick?
<iksik> is there any way to create bootable usb ?
<leex> angheloko:  when did that behavior change?
<iksik> carl-eric, yes it's 2G stick
<leex> angheloko: last time I used ubuntu it did
<iksik> any other way* ;-)
<angheloko> leex, im not sure... i killed the process and it just respawned :-?
<leex> k
<carl-eric> iksik, you need to select an appropriate ISO image, and then the partition on your usb stick, that should work
<angheloko> leex, it does eat some mem, but the strange thing is not always
<iksik> carl-eric, iso selected, partition also... button still disabled
<froes> anyone able to use ALSA, JACK, PULSE  at the same time ??
<carl-eric> iksik, then i don't know, sorry
<iksik> carl-eric, one sec, i'll create my own screenshot ;]
<koopa58> Hi, I'm getting timeouts from my server when trying to fetch files through ftp. After x files it just hangs. Someone can help me?
<leex> well if no one can help me with my ubuntu problems I will just install gentoo another time... :/
<iksik> carl-eric, http://hub.inventic.it/u/xk/public/usb.png
<carl-eric> iksik, you need to select the partition, not the drive - click on /dev/sdf1
<iksik> sdf1 isnt a part of sdg drive
<iksik> carl-eric,
<carl-eric> heh
<carl-eric> true
<iksik> and there was sdg1 partition
<carl-eric> didn't notice that
<iksik> but this tool removed it ;|
<carl-eric> iksik, use the Disk Utility to create a new partition on sdg
<iksik> one sec ;]
<iksik> carl-eric, http://hub.inventic.it/u/xk/public/usb2.png
<carl-eric> iksik, is the partition formatted?
<iksik> yes, it's a fresh ext2 partition ( i've also tried with ext3 and ext4 ) created with gparted
<erle-> where do i find language settings in ubuntu natty?
<erle-> erle-, i have us english as i wish, but it shows me dates etc in german format
<carl-eric> iksik, sorry, I have no idea what's wrong there
<erle-> with german month's names
<ActionParsnip> erle-: run: language support in unity
<iksik> carl-eric, do You know any other way ( more manual way ) to create this bootable usb?
<iksik> ;/
<carl-eric> iksik, no, i always used that one
<erle-> ActionParsnip, is there no way in old gnome?
<iksik> uhm
<ActionParsnip> erle-: of course!
<szal> ever since I installed Natty on my other machine, "http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources" and "natty/main i386 Packages" gives me a 404 on "aptitude update"..  was this particular source moved or removed?
<ActionParsnip> erle-: /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<iksik> hah!
<iksik> carl-eric, solved ;]
<carl-eric> iksik, whast did you do? :)
<ActionParsnip> erle-: unity is just an interface to gnome, so ANYTHING you can run in unity can be ran in gnome
<iksik> carl-eric, sudo mkfs.vfat -F 16 -n usb /dev/sdg1
<iksik> and it is enabled
<carl-eric> duh
<iksik> wrong fs type :D
<carl-eric> :)
<blink> how can i recover deleted fonts from my /.fonts folder?
<VonhintenHOME`> hmm, unity's top bar occassionally goes black on me, any ideas how to get it to repaint?
<Orva> Sterist: usually I don't have problems after I get system booting, unless ubuntu has done some really funky stuff between versions 6.02 and 11.04 :P
<karthick87> So i need to install any additional packages to connect ubuntu machine to a projector ?
 * szal doesn't remember *buntu 6.02
<bullgard4> Why does seahorse > Other Keys show the validity of a certain entry as "Full" but on another Ubuntu computer in the same LAN as "Unknown"?
<Orva> or was it 6.06, something like that
<Orva> so many years!
<szal> either 6.06 LTS "Dapper Drake" or 6.10 "Edgy Eft"
<Orva> dapper drake was the one I used
<erle-> ActionParsnip, thank you, i didnt know the name of the language selector
<erle-> ActionParsnip, classic gnome lacks for the menu entry for it, so i thought its gone
<ActionParsnip> erle-: unity is handy for finding apps, I just grepped the files in /usr/share/applications to find the binary
<Orva> I have always wondered why ubuntu puts those minor version numbers for releases
<carl-eric> Orva, those are year and month
<szal> Orva: pretty self-explanatory
<Orva> szal: yeah, after you hear that "year and month" part
<szal> Dapper was 2 months late; it was the 1st LTS and there was, among other things, a big kernel oops around planned release time
<ActionParsnip> Orva: you get those with LTS, means less updating :)
<Orva> "haven't they ever heard about release candidates?" is first thing that pops into my mind
<erle-> how can i get libreoffice to start with A4 page format? it starts with US letter - no matter what locale
<erle-> (deletion of ~/.libreoffice has no effect)
<doncams> hi. in windows I can set up DNS server IP. how do I do that in ubuntu?
<rauchy> Guys, seems like vim 7.3 (packaged with Natty) has some issues with Ruby support. How can I install vim 7.2 (the one that came with Maverick)?
<doncams> how do I set primary DNS, seconday DNS in ubuntu?
<blink> how can i recover deleted fonts from my /.fonts folder?
<ActionParsnip> doncams: yes its in network manager
<ActionParsnip> doncams: change the interface to ipv4  (address only)
<ActionParsnip> blink: use your backups
<froes>  hi guys. is there a way of making jack use pulse ???
<rogerzh> doncams:right click on your connection,select the menu
<blink> ActionParsnip: and how can I do that?
<doncams> ok so Automatic(DHCP) addresses only?
<doncams> and then?
<ActionParsnip> blink: depends how you have setup your backups
<rogerzh> select 'edit '
<ActionParsnip> doncams: a little lower you will see the dns box and you can set the dns there
<stowoda> aehm.. hi
<MisterK85> Good day folks. Having an issue. I've installed 11.04, the regular install doesn't complete (locks up at about 75% of copying files). The alternate installs fine, but the graphics fails to display right (total black screen, until I move the mouse over something, it flickers up for a minute then it's gone). Card is an Integrated Intel 845G.
<stowoda> test.. am I registered?
<doncams> yes. so I separate with comma?
<stowoda> ok, seems so.
<doncams> if I have two DNS address?
<stowoda> how to copy a file to the current dir?
<stowoda> cp /fromdir/file to?
<ActionParsnip> doncams: use a comma to separate.
<stowoda> do I have to name the current dir explicitly?
<rauchy> Anyone? seems like vim 7.3 (packaged with Natty) has some issues with Ruby support. How can I install vim 7.2 (the one that came with Maverick)?
<filescraps> cp /file .
<doncams> not working
<stowoda> like: cp /fromdir/filr /todir/file
<stowoda> ?
<ActionParsnip> doncams: care to expand on that...
<doncams> primary and secondary DNS still the same
<S4nt4> Hello Everyone!
<ActionParsnip> doncams: did you enable for all users and enter your password to authenticate
<doncams> should I disconnect and connect first?
<ActionParsnip> doncams: then disable wireless, then enable it
<brontosaurusrex> my laptop-pad and mouse stoped working after reboot, what to do?
<ActionParsnip> doncams: or whatever interface you use
<doncams> ok it worked
<doncams> hehe
<rauchy> All I ever wanted was to taste the sweet nectar of vim :-(
<doncams> thanks
<ActionParsnip> doncams: no worries
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: if you run: lsmod  | grep ps     do you see psmouse?
<ActionParsnip> doncams: if you install and configure dnsmasq, you can make name resolutions take 0ms :)
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip, yes
<orthodox> how do i check for software versions? thanx
<doncams> ha. thanks
<doncams> i'm still new. I haven't even removed windows 7
<MisterK85> [repost due to antispam blocker] Hi all. I've installed 11.04, the regular install doesn't complete (locks up at about 75% of copying files). The alternate installs fine, but the graphics fails to display right (total black screen, until I move the mouse over something, it flickers up for a minute then it's gone). Card is an Integrated Intel 845G.
<ActionParsnip> doncams: you don't have to, you can use both
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: ok and what make / model is the system?
<brontosaurusrex> asus laptop , bluetooth mouse
<filescraps> orthodox apt-cache policy programname
<brontosaurusrex> a netbook
<ActionParsnip> MisterK85: try adding the boot option: nomodeset
<MisterK85> ActionParsnip: Will do, lemme try it.
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<teddyroosebelt> has there been any word on sun-java for 11.04?
<staff_nowa> hello installed apt-get install xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core. How i can now connect to ubuntu-server with x11 ?
<szal> teddyroosebelt: should there?
<Santa_> Hey
<teddyroosebelt> szal, yes because its not in synaptic yet
<szal> teddyroosebelt: I disagree, I have it installed
<Santa_> Why Doesn't Anyone Answer, Do You Even See My Messages?
<angheloko> !systemd
<rogerzh> How to use the gnome-user-share in 11.04?
<szal> !java | teddyroosebelt
<ubottu> teddyroosebelt: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Santa_> Wow...
<wanderingi> i had a hard drive running windows, and then i plugged in a second hard drive and install ubuntu onto it. now when i have removed the ubuntu hard drive, i get an error on start up "error no such device. grub rescue" How can I get my normal pc to boot again?
<Maratich> teddyroosebelt: turn on partner repos
<szal> ever since I installed Natty on my other machine, "http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources" and "natty/main i386 Packages" gives me a 404 on "aptitude update"..  was this particular source moved or removed?
<teddyroosebelt> Maratich, interesting.. ty and ty szal
<Trashi> wanderingi: insert windows dvd, choose rescue and reinstall windows bootloader
<omichalek> hi all, I use nvidia proprietary driver (I believe) but "additional drivers" does not show it to me, whats wrong?
<Trashi> wanderingi: or reconfigure grup to boot windows
<wanderingi> ive tried that but the windows disc i have says it isnt valid for that version but its the only windows disc i have
<lucian> hi i got a problem , could some one help me ?
<szal> omichalek: lspci | grep -i nvidia
<roland> Hi, the motherboard on my old computer died and ive recovered the hdd and plugged it into my debian laptop, how do I access my home folder? I can open it but there is just a readme and a access you private data' files. they cant be opened
<sagaci> lucian: what's the problem
<omichalek> szal: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96M [Quadro FX 770M] (rev a1)
<roland>  the dialog box reads: 'The Link "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" is Broken. Move it to Trash?
<lucian> i had a problem with my sound card , it's not workind
<Daremonai> Hello, I'm getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611031/ when I do apt-get update, if i remove that file and update again, I get the same error, what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> Santa_: well in the 40 mins I've been in here you haven't asked a single question
<omichalek> szal: I can use the nvidia x server settings
<bullgard4> !upgrade  tuor
<sagaci> roland: can you paste the output of sudo fdisk -l
<szal> omichalek: lsmod | grep -i nvidia <- that's what I wanted to know ^^
<lucian> i allready tryed some tutorials found on ubuntu forum
<roland> *ubuntu laptop
<bullgard4> !upgrade | tuor
<ubottu> tuor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> lucian: if you run:  alsamixer   are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<lucian> but stil not working
<rabc_> hi anyone know how to change file associations in ubuntu 10.10 everytime i select places/file folders VLC media player opens up, ive checked all possible settings in VLC so must be a file association in ubuntu thanks
<omichalek> szal: nvidia              10709116  62
<roland> sagaci: im really new at linux. what do you mean paste the output?
<szal> omichalek: iow, it's running
<ActionParsnip> Santa_: so how do you expect us to answer non-existent questions??
<angheloko> !default
<szal> or at least loaded, but should then be running
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<ActionParsnip> rabc_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631961
<lucian> if i want tot alk with you in private it's ok
<lucian>  ??
<omichalek> szal: but ubuntu does not know about it? is it the reason i dont have plymouth logo, just text?
<sagaci> roland: umm, have you ever used the terminal
<Trashi> wanderingi: i think the best way would be (re)configure grub to boot windows ... just take a look into google ... i think there are several tutorials ... otherwise find the right windows installation dvd an try again :)
<roland> yeah
<rabc_> thanks actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> lucian: i don't support in PM
<roland> just type that in?
<ActionParsnip> lucian: are the levels cranked?
<lucian> yes are at maxim
<szal> omichalek: huh?  what logo?
<sagaci> roland: then open up a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l and then copy paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com and then copy the link of the resulting page back here, also... see !paste
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip, i guess it was laptop related, something decided to turn off pad+mouse, i got them back with Fn+f9 ...oh well, weird
<rogerzh> ActionParsnip: could u help me to explain using the gnome-user-share ?
<lucian> i'm not the best operator on linux but i now some basics
<wanderingi> Trashi, thanks. im looking it up at the minute and its telling me to open a terminal and sudo grub etc, but how do i open the terminal?
<omichalek> szal: the boot splash screen
<lucian> if i instal team viewer , would you like to join and resolv myu problem please
<lucian>  ?
<sagaci> wanderingi: what version of ubuntu are you on
<roland> okay
<sagaci> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> Trashi: http://www.joewein.net/blog/2009/11/28/fix-windows-as-default-boot-on-ubuntu-9-10-with-grub2-loader/
<ActionParsnip> rogerzh: i don't know what that is
<sagaci> is karmic still supported?
<Trashi> wanderingi: if you start the machine and grub returns the error, the next step should be launching a grub shell?
<wanderingi> sagaci im not sure its on anohter hard drive which has been removed from the computer. i only have the windows hard drive connected
<kitchen_> hi
<ActionParsnip> lucian: asking complete stranger onto your OS is a really dumb idea
<yuskhanzab> is there any divx codec for ubuntu?
<sagaci> yuskhanzab: most likely
<ActionParsnip> lucian: I can ask simple questions and you can reply, it's worked for years for millions of users
<rabc_> thanks ubottu
<angheloko> !codecs yuskhanzab
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | yuskhanzab
<ubottu> yuskhanzab: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Trashi> wanderingi: take also a look at ActionParsnip's link
<Sidewinder1> divx works just fine in Totem.
<yuskhanzab> i cant watch movie in firefox, it say i dont have divx plugin
<sagaci> yuskhanzab: download the video and then watch it in totem or VLC
<lucian> ok
<szal> omichalek: to my knowledge that has nothing to do w/ the gfx driver since it only applies to the X server, and the bootsplash runs outside of X..  make sure you have "nomodeset" as a kernel option in /boot/grub/grub.cfg; the proprietary driver doesn't support KMS
<lucian> the fact is i never worked on the terminal
<lucian> i'm not so god
<yuskhanzab> i want to watch it in web browser
<bungley> how do you hide the unity launcher?
<Daremonai> Hello, I'm getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611031/ when I do apt-get update, if i remove that file and update again, I get the same error, what should I do?
<lucian> so sir if you like to help me let's start
<roland> sagaci: i did it
<ActionParsnip> bungley: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-change-unity-sidebar-launcher-auto-hide-behaviour-in-ubuntu-11-04
<bungley> ActionParsnip: yeah, i found that
<Sidewinder1> yuskhanzab, Then you'll need to find the appropriat plug-in for Firefox.
<ActionParsnip> lucian: Ive asked the same question 3 times now
<sagaci> roland: ok, now paste the link, it should be something like paste.ubuntu.com/2342341
<roland> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611033/
<wanderingi> Trashi im looking at it now, but  at the minute i have "grub rescue>" as the prompt.
<bungley> ActionParsnip: is there no button i can press to manually hide it?
<yuskhanzab> ok thx Sidewinder1 :)
<Santa_> Lol, Just Got w3m and I'm Loving It :D
<lucian> ok the volumes are ok
<Sidewinder1> yuskhanzab, If there is one.
<ActionParsnip> bungley: not sure on that one dude
<omichalek> szal: I see. I just tried installing the "current" proprietary driver and it failed :(
<brontosaurusrex> yuskhanzab, what site, url?
<ActionParsnip> lucian: ok what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<lucian> are at maximum
<sagaci> roland: so the 250gb drive is the one with the home folder you want to browse?
<szal> omichalek: you installed from the binary from nvidia.com?
<yuskhanzab> brokendatapoint: http://watchthisnow.org/external.php?title=Stop+The+Bitch+Campaign+&url=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5tZWdhdmlkZW9tb3ZpZXNoYXJlLmNvbS8/dGl0bGU9U3RvcCBUaGUgQml0Y2ggQ2FtcGFpZ24g&domain=bWVnYXZpZGVvbW92aWVzaGFyZS5jb20=&loggedin=0
<roland> sagaci: it's the 250gb drive i want to recover
<ActionParsnip> lucian: select to upload to the server and a red URL will be made, what is the URL?
<roland> sagaci: yes
<omichalek> szal: no, it's been installed by the ubuntu tool since before natty
<yuskhanzab> it says that install flugin to watch
<sagaci> roland: so it doesn't show up in nautilus on the left hand side?
<ActionParsnip> yuskhanzab: if you install mozilla-plugin-vlc it should be ok
<ActionParsnip> roland: can you manually mount it in terminal?
<roland> sagaci: what is nautilus, i just tried to click on the home folder
<roland> it's mounted
<roland> i think
<roland> I can see all the folders
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sagaci> roland: yeah, that opens nautilus
<sagaci> what is listed on the left hand side of the filebrowser
<lucian> i don't now what are you telling me to do
<lucian> :(
<rogerzh> I have 2 machines installed Ubuntu 11.04 x86_64. Both of machines are linked Netgear home route. I tried to use gnome-user-share sharing the files between 2 machines. I could find a new icon under 'network' which in my home dir on machine2, such as 'username on machine1 public files'; but when I tried to open it, there is a error message pop-up: "Can not mounted : DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by mess
<rogerzh> age bus)"
<roland> sagaci: what opens nautilus clicking on it?
<ActionParsnip> lucian: copy the command I gave and run it in a terminal
<Sidewinder1> yuskhanzab, It's an AVI file; either install the VLC plug-in, or download the .AVI and watch it in Totem or VLC. If you want to download, you may need a plug-in such as "UnPlug."
<lucian> ok
<sagaci> no, what is listed on the lefthand side once you click on your home folder
<sagaci> roland: are you on 11.04?
<brontosaurusrex> yuskhanzab, i dont think there is modern divx (h.264) plugin for web browsers for ubuntu, but considering my windows experience with it, i wouldn't install it anyway, if that is of any help...
<roland> woops, im on debian, my friends laptop, the hdd is mine, it's ubuntu
<lucian> ok i did that
<lucian> now the terminal asking me to upload
<lucian> i thing i wil accept right ?
<bungley> ActionParsnip: even following these things there's no damn way to get it to hide
<bungley> the best mode seems to be "never"
<kitten1234> haha
<bungley> which is a waste of my damn screen esstate
<sagaci> yuskhanzab: have you tried using https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/mediaplayerconnectivity/
<kitten1234> that's true
<omichalek> szal: can i set the nomodeset in a GUI program?
<roland> sagaci: woops, im on debian, my friends laptop, the hdd is mine, it's ubuntu. nothing on the left hand side here
<sagaci> roland: debian 6 (squeeze)?
<roland> yes
<yuskhanzab> sagaci: Not available for Firefox 4.0.1
<Saw> I created a unbutu server(64bit) on a vmware pc, and set vmware to create a host only network. I'm afraid my knowledge in networking is very poor though, and I have no idea how to configure such a network. Can anyone recommend some basic tutorial/howto/soemthing that will help?
<omichalek> szal: I have "grub customizer" from a ppa and it lists "quiet splash" as the parameters for my kernel, do i just add nomodeset?
<lucian> <ActionParsnip> i did that . i accept
<angheloko> !serverguide | Saw
<ubottu> Saw: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<Saw> awesome, thanks :}
<sagaci> roland: try to mount the drive manually
<sagaci> roland: sudo mkdir /media/second
<lucian> this is my alsa info  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e5c546a7b56329db2a165069cb04599d5aab515e
<Santa_> Can Someone Help Me?
<sagaci> roland: then go sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/second
<lucian> ActionParsnip thios is my alsa info http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e5c546a7b56329db2a165069cb04599d5aab515e
<Daremonai> nevermind fixed my problem by removing *i18n* in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<ActionParsnip> lucian: I know, I'm reading it
<kitten1234> @lucian  your own??
<froes> how can i configure JACK to use 5.1 output ?
<roland> sagaci: done, why am i mounting, i can already see all the folders
<ActionParsnip> lucian: try adding:   options snd-hda-intel model=auto     to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<szal> omichalek: edit /etc/default/grub and put "nomodeset" in the line that says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=
<szal> omichalek: when you're done, run "sudo update-grub"
<sagaci> roland: well if you can see the folders, you should be able to access your home folder
<BluesKaj> Santa_, just ask your question
<omichalek> szal: ok, thank you
<BluesKaj> !jack | froes
<roland> sagaci: no thats what i was trying to tell you, it only has to txt files in it that cant be opened, when it really has all my photos and music
<kitten1234> can anyone tell me  what is the best download manager in ubuntu
<kitten1234> ??
<sagaci> roland: well are you sure that's the right partition
<roland> sagaci: one called: access your private data and one called README
<omichalek> kitten1234: depends on what you need it for
<BluesKaj> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-26build1 (natty), package size 119 kB, installed size 652 kB
<roland> sagaci: yes
<sagaci> roland: well what's under access your private data?
<froes> BluesKaj, not that jack . want the JACK AUDIO SERVER not jack ripper
<omichalek> kitten1234: you mind find jdownloader good, it handles all those downloading sites like rapidshare, megaupload etc.
<sagaci> kitten1234: wget
<ActionParsnip> kitten1234: there is no single best application for any purpose in any OS
<ActionParsnip> kitten1234: it's as intellient as asking "what is the best colour?"
<roland> sagaci: yes all my data is in that folder. id assume it would be password protected mith my password
<kitten1234> i want multipart downloader
<lucian> i don't understand again what i have to do :(
<sagaci> roland: it shouldn't be, unless you set up some kind of encryption
<froes> noone ?
<ActionParsnip> !info multiget
<ubottu> multiget (source: multiget): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-3 (natty), package size 428 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<BlouBlou> lucian: what's up?
<froes> do anyone knows the difference between JACK and PULSE ?
<ActionParsnip> kitten1234: that's one I found that does multipart downloads
<roland> sagaci: no encryption, but surely you can access someones personal data just by poping the HDD, i had a user password on my name
<administrator> Ruby_
<nhg> roland I have your same problem: access your private data and README in place of my home folder, when I read from another os
<lucian> lucian: try adding:   options snd-hda-intel model=auto     to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf i don't understant what step i have to do now
<lucian>  :(
<ActionParsnip> froes: not looked into it personally, it doesn't interest me in any way
<REK_007> guys just wanted to know ... do Ati cards have driver issues on any linux distro which nvidia doesnt?
<nhg> rolad, but I didn't encrypt
<roland> nhg: so you still don't have a fix?
<nhg> roland, I am trying to figure out just now
<sagaci> sorry but i've never had that problem
<roland> nhg: i didnt encrypt either
<kitten1234> thanks for the answers guys
<szal> froes: JACK is a real-time audio signal server tuned to achieve low latencies (important for e.g. multitrack recording)
<roland> nhg: cool, let me know
<twotenam> rek_007: i don't know for sure, but i'm sure it's possible
<ActionParsnip> lucian: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    add the line, save the file
<sagaci> I just usually use an Ubuntu live CD/USB and the partition is ready to be mounted and at the root of the folder is the partition's /
<REK_007> twotenam: thanks
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: they are equally good, the issues are fairly similar
<nhg> roland, I expressed myself in the wrong way. I meant to say: 'I am here just to figure out' :D
<nhg> roland, doing some googling to in the mean time
<roland> nhg: :) haha nice thankyou!
<nhg> roland, I think I found the solution
<lucian> ok done , next step
<lucian> ?
<roland> nhg: shoot
<_Rix> help
<_Rix> i have 3 screes running
<ActionParsnip> lucian: reboot to test
<_Rix> on terminal
<froes> szal, which means...  "real-time audio signal server"=audio server, "multitrack recording"=multi application ????
<_Rix> how do i detach and remove the screen sessions
<froes> szal, sorry trying to understand, as it all seem the same to me
<sagaci> _Rix: you want 3 separate terminal windows?
<froes> audio signal, tells informations about the audio or just which audio to output ?
<BluesKaj> froes, yeah, I saw that...I use alsa spdif out with vlc / tools /preferences/alsa output/spdif when available /digital output setting on the soundcard ..I know this isn't Jack Audio Server, but that's how I managed to get Dolby Digital and DTS to my dac.
<_Rix> yes sagaci so i can exit all three terminal windows
<roland> nhg: did it work?
<sagaci> _Rix: yep
<Semaz> hi
<_Rix> sagaci, ?
<nhg> roland, yes, it did work, just mounted my lost home :) . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory \\ skip to "Recover manually"
<Semaz> هاي
<nhg> roland, keep in mind there is an error there,
<froes> my thing is: i have a app that uses signals sent to JACK, but the ubuntu uses PULSE, so i cannot use it.
<szal> froes: if you don't have a clue about recording, you probably don't need JACK
<szal> froes: what app?
<Semaz> هاي
<roland> nhg: thankyou, ill see if i can follow it
<froes> szal, there is a bunch: like boblight
<sagaci> _Rix: press Ctrl+D on the terminals
<szal> froes: never heard of
<szal> !info boblight
<ubottu> Package boblight does not exist in natty
<froes> szal, factal-jack
<_Rix> alright sagaci now how do i exit out of the terminal screen
<nhg> roland, at some point it says    sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/username/.Private /home/username/Private   but its actually  sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/username/.ecryptfs/username/.Private /home/username/Private
<szal> !info factal-jack
<ubottu> Package factal-jack does not exist in natty
<froes> fractal-jack
<_Rix> i exited it but when i type screen -ls it still shows all three running sagaci
<froes> sorry
<lucian> Action thanks alot
<szal> !info fractal-jack
<ubottu> Package fractal-jack does not exist in natty
<sagaci> _Rix: type exit or use Ctrl-D
<lucian> it works now :)
<nhg> roland, I suggest you to write down what I just said in my last line, it may apply to you too ;)
<roland> nhg: ok thankyou
<Glycan> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<froes> i tought that JACK was something like sending signals to multiple MIDI devices or something like that
<nhg> roland, report problems here, I should be here ;)
<sagaci> _Rix: so you're using the app screen, sorry
<waterloo2005> after I install ubuntu 11.04 to disk , I can not install language support and  even can not install other software .  what is the matter ? thx
<roland> nhg: i will cheers
<froes> szal, http://blogger.xs4all.nl/loosen/articles/408274.aspx
<_Rix> indeed
<ouyes> hi all I am in xubuntu, I can not copy files to desktop folder?
<BluesKaj> froes, maybe if you described your setup maybe we can help.
<szal> froes: as far as I understand it, for MIDI you don't need JACK
<pipit> hi,, can somebody tell me about orca screen,, i have trouble with this..
<sagaci> _Rix: probably better to read up on man screen
<ouyes> how to copy files to Desktop folder in xubuntu?
<sagaci> ouyes: cp file ~/Desktop
<ouyes> sagaci, no command line how to do it?
<ActionParsnip> ouyes: is the desktop folder owned by your user?
<RodriguuuH> dolphin link ????
<ouyes> ActionParsnip, I think yes
<sagaci> ouyes: drag and drop
<froes> BluesKaj, 5.1 home theatre connected to the pc through analog cables, arduio boards connected via serial, midi table connected, 2 projectors and around 15 arrays of RGB LEDs connected to it
<sagaci> or copy/paste
<froes> BluesKaj, 5.1 home theatre connected to the pc through analog cables, arduio boards connected via serial, midi table connected, 2 projectors and around 15 arrays of RGB LEDs connected to it
<FloodBot1> froes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ouyes: what is the output of:  whoami; ls -l ~/Desktop
<froes> sorry ... why did it go double :S
<compromdon> hi is unity part of gnome or ubuntu ? Can I get rid of it if I go to kde ?
<RodriguuuH> canal br ?
<sagaci> compromdon: kubuntu
<szal> compromdon: if you want KDE, install Kubuntu
<REK_007> compromdon: use the classic mode to get back the old GNOME kinda look
<keith105> Hi Ubuntu 10.04, full screen flash in firefox has frozen the screen (system still responsive so appears just graphics), SSH'd in from another computer, killed plugin thingy and firefox.... no diff
<keith105> any suggestions how i can get my screen back and work? ;-)
<compromdon> REK_007, how do i switch to classical  ?
<ouyes> ActionParsnip, -rw-------  1 ouyes ouyes
<ouyes> whoami ouyes
<compromdon> szal, is that a fresh install ?
<sagaci> compromdon: log out and choose Gnome Classic down the bottom when you log in
<ShermanBoyd> compromdon: you can switch to classic at the login screen
<netech> keith105: restart X
<compromdon> ok great thanks
<Sidewinder1> !classic > compromdon
<ubottu> compromdon, please see my private message
<szal> compromdon: you tell me
<ouyes> ouyes, I have chmod the Desktop folder to 0755
<philinux> keith105: from your ssh killall firefiox might do it
<ouyes> ActionParsnip, but some files have different not 0755
<keith105> philinux: cheers but did a kill -9 so no diff
<keith105> netech: gonna try that now cheers
<rogerzh> I have 2 machines installed Ubuntu 11.04 x86_64. Both of machines are linked Netgear home route. I tried to use gnome-user-share sharing the files between 2 machines. I could find a new icon under 'network' which in my home dir on machine2, such as 'username on machine1 public files'; but when I tried to open it, there is a error message pop-up: "Can not mounted : DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by mess
<rogerzh> age bus)"
<rogerzh> any idea to slovei t?
<Glycan> Hwo do I install grub?
<BlouBlou> !grub | Glycan
<ubottu> Glycan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<froes> BluesKaj, a little bit hard to describe more that that.
<Glycan> Doesn't explain much
<sagaci> Glycan: install or reinstall
<froes> my bedroom looks like a shower of wires everywhere
<froes> AWSOME
<roland> nhg: when entering the first line in i get this "sudo: ecryptfs-add-passphrase: command not found"
<BluesKaj> froes, does your HT receiver/audio amp have digital inputs, either toslink or coax , and does your soundcard have digital out ?
<Glycan> Let's go with install
<froes> BluesKaj, alll p2 output only . its an old P965 NEO
<roland> nhg: im using a debian laptop, but the HDD is ubuntu.
<nhg> roland, sudo apt-get install ecryptfs
<nhg> roland, sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils
<keith105> just did a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart - its now stuck on the black screen, last entry starting user-mode networking
<mang0> Guys, I've just installed Gimp 2.6 on Ubuntu 11.04. I've got a UC-Logic WP5540U tablet, and I can use this to move the cursor around, but there is no pressure when I draw. Help!
<mang0> Yes I've asked in #gimp
<keith105> the flashing cursor is tauntung me :|
<roland> nhg: E: Unable to locate package ecryptfs....damn debian!
<ActionParsnip> ouyes: as long as the folder is owner writable and owned by the user, it should be able to add files
<nhg> roland, ecryptfs-utils
<froes> BluesKaj, so i have a software that gets the midi signals send to JACK and generate fractals on my walls through the projectors
<Glycan> What is the root partition?
<BluesKaj> foes yeah , ok ,but you were asking about 5.1 audio , right ? I don't have any idea how to acheive that with p2 output
<Glycan> And how do you determine it?
<MonkeyDust> about NFS: i am able to ssh and sftp to my remote machine, but not nfs -- nfs-kernel is up and running ok -- hints & tips?
<BlouBlou> Glycan: ubuntu doesn't make a partition for root.
<ActionParsnip> BlouBlou: the root partition is /
<keith105> sorry just to reiterate on the one line, a full screen flash in firefox 10.04 froze the screen, have tried kill -9 and restaring gdm (from another machine), now staring at black screen and flashing cursor... would appreciate any other advice
<MonkeyDust> about NFS: i am able to ssh and sftp to my remote machine, but not nfs -- nfs-kernel is up and running, /etc/exports contains my local machine ok -- hints & tips?
<ActionParsnip> BlouBlou: every linux based OS has one
<BlouBlou> but /home is on that partition too
<BlouBlou> not in separated one
<ActionParsnip> BlouBlou: that's fine
<younes> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi younes
<thegladiator> vlc is consuming 60% CPU , wonder why
<younes> all with ubuntu
<yeats> MonkeyDust: have you defined the directories you're sharing in /etc/exports on the NFS server?
<MonkeyDust> yeats: yes
<Glycan> So how do you find it?
<ActionParsnip> thegladiator: does it happen as all users?
<yeats> MonkeyDust: and you restarted nfs-kernel-server after doing so?
<Sidewinder1> BlouBlou, Many folks make /home on a separate partition from root; this allows them do do a fresh install and then copy all of their settings, ect., from the separate /home partition.
<ActionParsnip> thegladiator: do other users have the same issue?
<MonkeyDust> yeats: yes
<thegladiator> I am not sure about other users ActionParsnip , but does VLC consume 60% CPU for a video file ?
<yeats> MonkeyDust: and you've defined the remote directories in /etc/fstab on the client(s)?
<MonkeyDust> yeats: it says: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export
<ActionParsnip> thegladiator: do other players do the same?
<MonkeyDust> yeats: fstab, too, yes
<philinux> keith105: Have you got physical access to machine or are you remote.
<thegladiator> hold on I will check the video
<yeats> MonkeyDust: ah, have you tried adding 'no_subtree_check' to the options in /etc/exports?
<yeats> MonkeyDust: example from mine: "#/fileshare 192.168.1.0/24(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<geeme> hi there, can someone help and tell me how to update the version of perl I have on an ubuntu system?
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, a hint if you're using NFSv4 , delete the "_netdev ' from the client pc fstab entry
<ActionParsnip> geeme: which version do you want and for which release ?
<Sidewinder1> BlouBlou, If you wish to delve more deeply into separate /home partitions, please see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installseparatehome
<thegladiator> totem for instance uses only expected 25 CPU ActionParsnip
<thegladiator> I need VLC  because it has this feature to amplify video to 400%
<ActionParsnip> thegladiator: ok that's fine.
<marco9> Hi, wont to here some thing funny > Quote: AnonymousUS. If I was the marine that killed osama bin laden i would of teabagged him till him till my nuts where fucked up. LOL
<geeme> oActionarsnip: running 10.10 i386 server and v 5.10.1-12ubuntu2.1 want to upgrade to at lease 5.10.1-15ubuntu2
<IdleOne> !ot > marco9
<ubottu> marco9, please see my private message
<froes_> tried to do a loop from alsa to jack, but dont seem to be able to set it proper
<IdleOne> !language | marco9
<ubottu> marco9: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> thegladiator: try:  killall vlc; rm -r /.config/vlc
<thegladiator> right
<younes> xxssxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxz<s<<zzzzz
<ActionParsnip> geeme: which arch?
<geeme> i386
<geeme> 32bit
<ActionParsnip> geeme: let me search :)
<geeme> I had a google but couldnt find much info on it.
<roland> nhg: i entered the passphrase and a bunch of lines came up. but they were all (not loaded) at the end
<roland> nhg: did i get my password wrong?
<demetan> halp, my keyboard is blocked
<thegladiator> better now ActionParsnip
<thegladiator> seems like some configuration issue
<roland> nhg: Selection: aes  (use the aes cipher)... this is what im up to, but i have no idea what to enter
<nhg> roland, did you mean you have random-like folders and files?
<ActionParsnip> thegladiator: most likely
<ActionParsnip> geeme: is the package 'perl'  or is it something else?
<geeme> it is perl
<roland> nhg: no, i was just following the steps and copied the generated passphrase into terminal
<geeme> Im trying to install libdevice-usb-perl but dependancy issues require perl to be upgraded
<roland> nhg, now im up to dot 4 on step 2
<eross> funny how 11.04 came out with its snazzy interface and yet all I see is androids on the market
<nhg> roland, it should be aes, 16bit, as far as I've read
<keith105> philinux: i have both, i restarted gdm again and it worked but it killed all my applications. all works lost.
<nhg> roland, altough I am not 100% sure, but give it a try
<eross> anyone try installing it on a cheap tablet?
<roland> nhg: just type 16bit?
<philinux> keith105: Not a good outcome.
<nhg> roland, just press enter without values. It will use the default value (the one within [] brackets)
<roland> okay
<philinux> keith105: open office should recover any docs
<keith105> philinux: nope haha, do u know of a way to get X working again without killing all the important open stuff, in case it happens again
<keith105> unfortunately it was a complicated GNS3 topology
<keith105> lost VMs too haha, this is not a good day :)
<roland> nhg: This and the following options only apply if you are using filename encry
<roland> nhg: what is filename encryption?
<philinux> keith105: I think it should be killall firefox-bin
<roland> am i useing it
<canthus13> bah. How do you clear a keyboard shortcut in gnome-terminal? I can change them, but I can't find a way to disable a particular shortcut. (specifically, alt-<number>)
<keith105> philinux: that didnt fix the frozen fullscreen flash, i did notice a zombie in top but couldnt see what it was before i had to restart, that could have been it i suppose
<keith105> grrrr @ flash on linux lol
<younes> what we do here?
<ActionParsnip> geeme: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/perl/perl_5.10.1-12ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<szal> keith105: that's what you get from not putting mission-critical stuff on its own machine :P
<philinux> keith105: I would try and repeat it just with firefox and nothing important.
<ActionParsnip> keith105: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<geeme> ActionParsnip: where did you find that :)
<younes> clear
<keith105> no 32bit
<ActionParsnip> geeme: its in the security repo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/perl
<nhg> roland, 'passtrough' = n, 'filename encryption' = y , mount now? = yes.  (theothermessage) = no . That's whats written on that site
<keith105> szal: :p
<froes_> why is it so hard to forward the sound from PULSE to JACK ?
<geeme> your google is obvioulsy better than mine.. wget'ting now and will try. will report back cheers
<ActionParsnip> keith105: i see, ok what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<ActionParsnip> geeme: np man
<ActionParsnip> geeme: was also bing ;)
<mang0> someone just told me to "grep" for something in terminal, what does that mean?
<philinux> keith105: is this firefox 4
<mang0> (he is helping me troubleshoot something)
<geeme> I use "google" as a general term... admittadly didnt try bing
<ActionParsnip> mang0: it means to search or filter text
<MonkeyDust> mang0: grep is a filter, to look for something specific
<ActionParsnip> geeme: i use "websearch"
<mang0> so I go to the search menu and then search for the thing?
<mang0> yeah
<younes> ping
<mang0> MonkeyDust: I need to search for the word "Pressure" in a long list of things
<MonkeyDust> mang0: is that list a text file?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: then use:   grep -i pressure file
<keith105> ActionParsnip: my apologies, this one is 10.10, and it has flashplugin-installer 10.3.181.14ubuntu.10.10.1 none of the rest
<mang0> A list in terminal
<mang0> I typed in "xev"
<mang0> and now I need to look for "pressure"
<ActionParsnip> mang0: then pipe the text into the grep
<BluesKaj> froes_, your audio problem might be pulseaudio ..it's not compatible with alot of older pci and integrated soundcards
<ActionParsnip> mang0: e.g:     xev | grep -i pressure
<MonkeyDust> mang0: a list of commands?
<mang0> thanks ActionParsnip
<mang0> MonkeyDust: Sorted now, thanks :)
<sreeju> i cant install any packages now please help
<ActionParsnip> keith105: try: sudo apt-get -y --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo  apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin-nonfree
<roland> nhg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611046/
<clakes> gotta love the guys at ffado.org ...finally managed to make my motu ultralite work on 11.04
<ActionParsnip> sreeju: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade     thanks
<Gump> #ubuntu, i installed OSSv4, and now flashplayer doesn't play any sound. i tried installing flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, but i can only find it for 32bit, not amd64. i tried recompiling it from source, but it returned a long string of errors. has anyone else run into this problem?
<ActionParsnip> sreeju: use a pastebin to host the text
<roland> nhg: damn, maybe i got the password wrong, ill do it a few more times.... lame
<nhg> roland, this is probably because you mistyped the path
<roland> nhg: thankyou so much for your help though
<ActionParsnip> Gump: could try 64bit flash, if your ubuntu is 64bit
<sreeju> its saying opera needs to be reinstalled but cant find archive
<Gump> yes, it is. flash player is installed and working ActionParsnip. but since installing oss, no sound works form it
<nhg> roland, in the guide its said the path is /home/username/.Private, but it isn't! At least, it isn't in my installation. It is /home/username/.ecryptfs/username/.Private   instead
<ActionParsnip> sreeju: can you give the output as requested, not an interpretation
<rabc_> hi im looking for a minimum footprint version of ubuntu, the 10.10 im using is causing  my 10 year old PC to slow up anyone any links pls
<BluesKaj> Gump, why oss ?
<keith105> ActionParsnip: thanks man, hopefully the non-free one will prevent future issues like that :)
<sreeju> ok wait
<ActionParsnip> rabc_: install ubuntu-minimal then install lxde into that, very small punchy OS
<Gump> BluesKaj, because my audio out jack was not working, so i installed OSS, and now it is working
<roland> nhg: where it says "username" im suposed to wright 'roland' right?
<BluesKaj> Gump, did you try alsa ?
<ShermanBoyd> What's the best way to install metasploit on natty?  I can't find a package, do I have to just install all the deps and then pull it with svn?
<rabc_> thanks actionparsnip your a gem!!!!!
<Gump> BluesKaj, yes, alsa was the problem
<nhg> roland, probably, if you choosen roland at installation time
<Gump> it is a known bug in alsa that it does not work with my soundcard
<BluesKaj> or was it pulseaudio, Gump ?
<roland> nhg: thanks ill try again
<ActionParsnip> ShermanBoyd: http://dev.metasploit.com/redmine/projects/framework/wiki/Install_Ubuntu
<sreeju> no error its downloading .. (sudo apt-get update)
<Gump> BluesKaj, ...i think it was alsa?
<ActionParsnip> sreeju: all better now?
<Gump> regardless, with OSS, is it possible to get sound working in flash player?
<ActionParsnip> ShermanBoyd: thats one way, there is no best way
<george_> irc.bithq.org
<sreeju> thank you ... its ok now
<Gump> can someone with a 64bit system try this for me? apt-get source flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, and then try cd to the dir and make
<BluesKaj> regardless ?  ..dunno about oss integration with flash , Gump... that can't be disregarded
<ActionParsnip> sreeju: sweet :)
<nhg> I decrypted my old home folder, (And I could access SOME files), but the problem now is :  All filenames are scrambled and many directories unreadable... Am I doing something wrong?
<Gump> BluesKaj, i know flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound will fix the problem, but it is only availible from the repository for i386
<BluesKaj> Gump, install ia32 libs
<Gump> what's the package called?
<Gump> already newest version
<ShermanBoyd> thanks for the link!  whoever answered ... chatzilla crashed =(
<Gump> i'm assuming that is for compatibility for i386 packages? didn't work apparently
<Gump> i tried installing the i836 version and it returned error package is not designed for amd64 or something
<go8765432> anybody know where gajim keep his account information?
<ActionParsnip> !info gajim
<ubottu> gajim (source: gajim): Jabber client written in PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.4-3ubuntu2 (natty), package size 4134 kB, installed size 14388 kB
<ActionParsnip> nice
<ActionParsnip> go8765432: possibly ~/.gajim  or ~/.config/gajim   are god places to look
<djanos> go8765432, ~/.gajim/config
<roland> nhg: i tried it twice again, same error :( tried your different path name
<sagaci> roland: still cranking along?
<roland> sagaci: not much luck. im gona have to take it to a linux expert i guess
<nhg> I managed to finally get it working 100%, nevermind
<nhg> roland, I'll write you in private
<nhg> roland, my exact steps
<sagaci> roland: it's why I don't use encryption
<Mrokii> hello. I was considering installing Gnome 3 on Ubuntu 11.04, but when I added the official PPA, Update Manager showed me lots of packages that weren't selected (and couldn't be selected). Some of which sounded essential to me. I wonder if that is normal (a two-step installation or something)?
<nhg> roland, pm me please
<go8765432> ActionParsnip, djanos thanks, but in my old home folder i cant find it? but in new i see this files... now i try to make new profiles..
<achpile> Hello. There is cool command in bash: "source". So I can include one script into another. But how can I do the same thing in sh?
<sagaci> Mrokii: it could easily break your system
<Mrokii> sagaci: I know, that is why I am asking. I won't risk breaking my system.
<ActionParsnip> go8765432: could try:  sudo find $HOME -iname gajim
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Free-man> achpile source or a period; check the sh manpage. `sh' is usually a link to real shell installed.  qc ash too
<Dr_Willis> sh is 'dash' in ubuntu normally
<Free-man> achpile s/qc/qv/
<Free-man> ok
<A_J> +
<go8765432> ActionParsnip, thanks) i understand that gajim kepp his account information in server) when i login - i see my transports)
<mrdeb> Dr_Willis: what is dash
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:  a sh replacement.
<Dr_Willis> not to be confused with unity's 'dash'
<GauravButola> how do I know my which touchpad I am using. My friend has some issue regarding touchpad not working under 11.04
<Dr_Willis> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<A_J> ActionParsnip, quick question. If I install ubuntu Netbook on a netbook, how is the support for those usb modems we get.. They mostly only come with windows software
<tomekh> why apt-get does not remove it?: http://pastebin.com/ewAChpTN
<mrdeb> Dr_Willis: is it better? i use sh to run scripts
<ActionParsnip> A_J: The UI is moot, you may need to mess with usb-modeswitcher. I assume you mean 3G modem
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:  if yoyu are using sh in ubuntu.. you are actually using 'dash'
<A_J> ActionParsnip, no 2g actally
<tomekh> why apt-get does not remove it?: http://pastebin.com/ewAChpTN
<mrdeb> whats the point
<szal> !repeat | tomekh
<ubottu> tomekh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> tomekh:  clarify/summarize  the paste. dont expect people to go to a url just to get the summary.
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: I do know that it breaks Unity (which I don't use anyway).
<frackle> can I install ubuntu on my 1980s alarm clock?
<MonkeyDust> tomekh: try apt-get purge
<ActionParsnip> A_J: same difference, the modem will be seen as a USB storage for Windows users who can't run setup.exe, the software then switches the hardware  to the modem part. Ubuntu can already use the modem bit and does not and cannot use use stupid software so you just need to flip it
<compdoc> frackle, you'll need a time machine to take you back to 1980
<frackle> lol
<tomekh> MonkeyDust: same effect
<ActionParsnip> frackle: what cpu does it use?
<Hoez> [** | NOTICE | **]  IN JUST UNDER 2 WEEKS, JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND LEARN HOW TO UPGRADE YOUR CONNECTION, BEFORE YOU LOSE FREENODE FOREVER  [** | NOTICE | **]   Hoez chattan dreamnid apocalyptiq xangua blackthor MidnightGlow stalins Vanadis cprofitt Benkinooby dmb GauravButola submain Ericounet mrdeb tomekh AxeZ davros Screaminmidget
<Hoez> [** | NOTICE | **]  IN JUST UNDER 2 WEEKS, JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND LEARN HOW TO UPGRADE YOUR CONNECTION, BEFORE YOU LOSE FREENODE FOREVER  [** | NOTICE | **]   alex__ ocsi-bm clakes Zhsso maa_pan pr0ton go8765432 rizzeh ouyes cdbs stowoda_ simion314 BIGATO QaDeS_ Kasjopaja23 Schmallon lainy froes_ az deuterium geeme liminal demetan 
<Hoez> [** | NOTICE | **]  IN JUST UNDER 2 WEEKS, JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND LEARN HOW TO UPGRADE YOUR CONNECTION, BEFORE YOU LOSE FREENODE FOREVER  [** | NOTICE | **]   blinkyb [PanzeR]DzaDze nor42 billyjam TheRAt erle- sllide buren aptest jasonjang Faithful brontosaurusrex BlipInTheData Polah egg0nlegs shurane jaminja esh3llz roland migueta
<Hoez> [** | NOTICE | **]  IN JUST UNDER 2 WEEKS, JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND LEARN HOW TO UPGRADE YOUR CONNECTION, BEFORE YOU LOSE FREENODE FOREVER  [** | NOTICE | **]   raQi Lewis29 engled nhg andygraybeal ericm|ubuntu Glycan tjiggi_fo KMFrog bergman Sidewinder1 MUILTFN OkropNick Spacewalker KennethP JonathanD PiotrN Zahrada philinux PaulEyc
<frackle> whoa
<tomekh> it doesn't even ask [y/n]
<Spacewalker> woah...
<A_J> ActionParsnip, so i should be able to connect to the net, thats what i'm asking.. mainly
<szal> mothereffin' spambots..
<frackle> ActionParsnip, CPU? bad joke, sorry :P
<A_J> nice floodbot
<ActionParsnip> A_J: yes, but if usb-modeswitch doesn't automagically do it for you, you will need to tweak some settings
<ActionParsnip> frackle: ask a silly question....
<A_J> k ty ActionParsnip.
<linsuxy> how to have a text mode installation
<frackle> ActionParsnip, how many ubuntus make a kubuntu. I think it's 3 or 4, but am not sure
<frackle> i'm full of them dude, heh
<submain> anyone else having problems with flash flickering on firefox?
<froes_> hi guys, have tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=875378 but dont seem to fork on 10.10
<ActionParsnip> frackle: how many Lubuntus make kubuntu, about 4 :D
<ActionParsnip> frackle: well, in resource use anyway :D:D
<tomekh> what the heck. i can't remove abiword with apt-get.
<frackle> lol
<szal> frackle: judging from IRC logins it's about 5-6 Ubuntus for one Kubuntu ;)
<linsuxy> how to have a text mode installation ???
<BlouBlou> tomekh: sudo apt-get purge abiword
<szal> frackle: though this doesn'
<xangua> submain: flash sucks on linux if that is what you ask
<szal> frackle: though this doesn't account for ppl who are in both channels
<BlouBlou> linsuxy: "sudo apt-get install <package>" or if you want a .deb package "sudo dpkg -i <package>
<submain> xangua: lol, i already knew that!
<BlouBlou> without quotes
<xangua> !alternate |  linsuxy
<ubottu> linsuxy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<submain> i'm patiently waiting for the day when html5 will become mainstream
<ShermanBoyd> I want to add a launcher that opens a terminal and then runs a command ... is there a way to pass an argument to gnome-terminal?
<linsuxy> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Mors> Hi
 * Mors has a question
<ActionParsnip> ShermanBoyd: gnome-terminal --execute command
<ShermanBoyd> submain: I think we are pretty much there, have you seen the IE9 browser adoption stats
<ActionParsnip> ShermanBoyd: try reading: man gnome-terminal
<Mors> Is there a way to change my preferred application for a file type based on file location?
<ShermanBoyd> ActionParsnip: thanks again!
<ActionParsnip> ShermanBoyd: man pages are VERY useful, try reading them
<submain> ShermanBoyd: not yet, are they high?
<Mors> I have some mkv's that refuse to open with anything but vlc so I was thinking I'd change the opening app for those only, based on filepath
<tomekh> 'dpkg -P abiword-common libabiword*' helped!
<itaylor57> ActionParsnip: do you still use chromium daily?
<ShermanBoyd> ActionParsnip: it seems like they are more useful under Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> itaylor57: i do use chromium daily
<ActionParsnip> itaylor57: its all I use dude
<tomekh> guys, you all are so horrible unhelping people here
<BlouBlou> tomekh: then you're free to /quit
<xangua> !attitude | tomekh
<ubottu> tomekh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<BlouBlou> I really hate ubottu
<itaylor57> ActionParsnip: I do too,I noticed when I upgraded to natty that it only has free codecs downloaded is that right?
<Free-man> tomekh lrn2insult better :)
<Free-man> BlouBlou i can get paid :)
<ActionParsnip> itaylor57: not sure, I just install my usual stuff and it allworks fine
<Free-man> BlouBlou i've been paid for helping desparate people in times past :)
<ActionParsnip> Free-man: 1st line servicedesk eh ;)
<BlouBlou> Free-man: great
<Free-man> on IRC
<submain> i'm not sure if i should take an energy drink and keep coding or just go to bed
<Free-man> bed
<mrdeb> MonkeyDust: it is experimental
<ActionParsnip> submain: bed, you'll feel better
<submain> yeah, but i'm on that state that i know i wont sleep but im still tired
<submain> i hate that
<coony> ciao
<BlouBlou> submain: what about a nature-documental on the sofa?
<ActionParsnip> submain: then draw or read to chillout, then sleep
<submain> lol that doesnt sound too bad
<submain> actually ive been sleeping watching topgear for the last 3 nights
<BluesKaj> submain,top gear (UK)  is out in the torrents or is this the new season 17?
<ActionParsnip> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<a7i3n> "It's the End of the World as we know it... I feel fine..."
<submain> BluesKaj: I've been watching reruns. Netflix stopped showing on season 16, and I havent bothered looking on t*rrent
<Free-man> i wear my sunglasses at night
<a7i3n> cool
<Free-man> ya
<a7i3n> dangerous... but cool
<Free-man> the important things are self-lit, no worries
<submain> Free-man: my cousin did that when he got punched in the eye on a bar...
<Free-man> submain well, tht's dumb
<nhg> roland, can you pm me again?
<a7i3n> ah yes... the important things... like a warm server with a fresh Linux install mmmmm
<nhg> why can't I see the list of users in xchat-gnome?
<Free-man> submain why did you unspell torrent?
<sether> hello
<submain> Free-man: so ubottu wouldnt complain
<BluesKaj> submain, , how is the selection on netflix these days, i tried the free 30 day trial and found only one good movie.
<Free-man> submain someone did :)
<Dr_Willis> nhg:  ive seen where the left side nick/user list gets resized where you cant see it. mouse to the side. check that its not there but made 1 pixle wide
<submain> Free-man: lol
<sether> wtf
<a7i3n> Happy End on the World everybody!
<Sidewinder1> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<submain> BluesKaj: pretty decent, especially if you are into anime
<submain> they have been getting better and better
<BluesKaj> submain, nope :)
<sether> this is
<sether> bbbbbbllllllllaaaaaaannnnkkkkkkkk
<silver_roxy> I've never done IRC before, so I am not sure of the etiquette.
<sether> hello
<Free-man> silver_roxy write utf7
<sether> hello
<silver_roxy> What is that?
<silver_roxy> Hi sether.
<Free-man> sether ascii
<a7i3n> Just don't make ubottu mad....
<submain> BluesKaj: theres also stuff like Dexter, Myth Busters, etc. I dont even have cable anymore.
<silver_roxy> I have a question about Bastille if anyone can help me.
<sether> anyboy home
<Free-man> nop
<Sidewinder1> sether, Yes, lots.
<elky> silver_roxy, you can just ask a question and whoever knows will answer. No need to ask permission or introduce yourself :)
<sether> how is my little
<silver_roxy> Thanks, elky.
<silver_roxy> I set my configuration wrong, and now I can't login to Ubuntu at all
<sether> all my pleasure
<rcconf> Why I have video tearing if I don't use fullscreen?
<sether> hahahahahahahahaha
<Free-man> silver_roxy when you boot, add this to the commandline: init=/bin/sh
<rcconf> using compiz and nvidia
<silver_roxy> I set my config to disable single user login thinking that I would still be able to login with my root password.
<Sidewinder1> !ot > sether
<ubottu> sether, please see my private message
<nhg> Dr_Willis: no usernames there, just #ubuntu
<Free-man> silver_roxy then fix the prob
<sether> sucks 4 u
<roar> hello
<submain> silver_roxy: you can go to recovery mode and reset your user password
<elky> sether, none of that please :(
<a7i3n> Any recomendations for a usb pendrive brand to use for booting ubuntu?
<silver_roxy> Okay. What command do I need?
<sether> hello sidewinderb 1
<submain> a7i3n: I use a usb that some folks gave me as a souvenir at a conference, and it works great :)
<Sidewinder1> Hi
<sether> who arre u
<silver_roxy> Free-man, when I boot in recovery, I can login just fine, but it is all command line and I can
<silver_roxy> '
<sether> sorry ELKY
<submain> silver_roxy: passwd yourusername
<silver_roxy> t access the internet at all.
<a7i3n> So it doesn't matter... none better than others?
<Free-man> silver_roxy undo your change that locked you out
<BluesKaj> submain, have you heard what the anouncement was with the chromium HTML5 and netfix plugin that's supposed to work on linux ?
<agagah>  jl
<submain> a7i3n: as far as booting, i dont think so. Whether the drive itself will last through the years its another story...
<sether> this is shit
<Free-man> Bellard.qemu-fame has written a x86 emulator in javascript and ported linux to it.
<submain> BluesKaj: no i havent. Thats awesome, I thought they were having problems with linux drm
<silver_roxy> I used this command [/usr/sbin/InteractiveBastille -c] to try and re-configure, but I get an error message saying it can't open the action log due to permissions.
<Free-man> yay; linux in browser!
<a7i3n> It's just that
<agagah> c koi ce truc
<submain> I'm running a win7 box just to run netflix right now
<a7i3n> I've had no luck in getting a usb to boot so far... muht be me or my laptop...
<silver_roxy> Is there a way to uninstall Bastille from the command line screen in recovery and restore it.
<Dr_Willis> !info bastille
<ubottu> bastille (source: bastille): Security hardening tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0.9-13 (natty), package size 457 kB, installed size 1960 kB
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get purge packagename     should remove it.
<BluesKaj> yes the drm is supposed to work on the chromium plugin /netfix player , hence the rumours
<a7i3n> I so seriously want Linux on my toaster...
<MonkeyDust> a7i3n: to tweak or not to tweak
<submain> BluesKaj: awesome, im googling that, ive been waiting for years
<compdoc> you must like some fancy toast
<a7i3n> That is the question Monkey Dust....
<go8765> say me please - how i can change my encourding in tty1,2,3...  ? now i cant see russian words-i see only english but  not russian
<submain> a7i3n: lol, i seriously wonder if the toaster actually has a microprocessor
<Dr_Willis> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<MonkeyDust> libgtoast1.3
<LjL> go8765: i don't know, but maybe you'd want to try asking in #ubuntu-ru where they are probably more familiar with that sort of issue
<a7i3n> pretty funny MonkeyDust...
<cristy> hello!
<a7i3n> I have a toaster with a processor... it occasionally flips the bread on the floor...
<Free-man> lol
<a7i3n> Must be running XP
<cristy> how can i hide some harddisk from desktop?
<Free-man> a7i3n  a Rube Goldberg computer?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> cristy: use gconf-editor => nautilus - desktop
<Dr_Willis> cristy:  gnome has settings to show/hide all mounted/unmounted filesystmes.. not sure if you can hide just 1
<RealKillaz> Gents I have problems with my laptop disk drive
<a7i3n> Actually i'm serious... I really want to figure out a way to get linux on a toaster...
<RealKillaz> I'm loading now from a USB drive
<go8765> LjL: i cant see nothing in this channel now)
<Dr_Willis> a7i3n:  its proberly allready been done..
<RealKillaz> but still I keep getting stdin: I/O Error
<RealKillaz> unable to open /dev/sda
<a7i3n> So I can set up an ssh tunnel to it and check up on my toast...
<RealKillaz> anyone can tell me what I can do
<MonkeyDust> a7i3n: if it has an ip address, yes
<phox_> Hello! How do I make the top panel is 11.04 transparent? It used to be so easy..
<MonkeyDust> RealKillaz: put your question in 1 line, it's easier to read
<a7i3n> Most likely yes Dr_Willis... but I still want one...
<a7i3n> ssh -Y toast@192.168.0.45
<rauchy> If I'm running Natty, can I somehow installed the VIM that was packaged in Maverick?
<rauchy> *install
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  its possible the hard drive is failing.
<submain> a7i3n: hmmm... you have to figure out if it has something like a PIC or an AVR
<MonkeyDust> phox_: unity or gnome? unity is with the vertical launch bar
<cristy> dr_willis you hit the problem
<cristy> i want hide only 2 partitions
<Dr_Willis> cristy:  as i said. I think its all or nothing.
<submain> a7i3n: if it does, then you have to adapt the kernel code to compile on that architecture, which is not an easy task
<phox_> monkeydust: The gnome panel on the top, the unity launcher on the left is already transparent.
<a7i3n> Now you're talking submain...
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, it is failing, so tha's why I'm booting Ubuntu from a USB drive. such that I can fix the problem on the disk
<BlouBlou> phox_: using geforce fx 5***?
<MonkeyDust> phox_: try changing the compiz settings, using ccsm
<a7i3n> I'm just sick of my bread getting flung to the floor....
<submain> a7i3n: however, most PICs i have worked with go as fast as 20mhz... It would be easier to establish a serial connection to your toaster
<adminuser> Gday for all , propperly driver for dell wirless 1397 under bt4 ? pls advise
<phox_> bloublou: Nope, Ati HD 4850 or something.
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  You may want to try to 'rescue' the drive  to some other file on a differnt hard drive via dd_rescue or ddrescue. If fscking it fails.
<RealKillaz> MonkeyDust, very simple my hard disk is failing, I'm booting from a USB drive trying to load the OS such that I can mount the hd and try to fix it
<MonkeyDust> phox_: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/04/21/the-power-user%E2%80%99s-guide-to-unity/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=the-power-user%25e2%2580%2599s-guide-to-unity
<a7i3n> It's a "Krups Microchip"
<phox_> monkeydust: yes, I've looked there, but not sure what to changed. I clicked something, and then the top panel went crazy and i rebooted.
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  you are mounting /dev/sda1 and not /dev/sda correct?
<a7i3n> Worst toaster ever....
<submain> a7i3n: lol
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, I can not boot using the USB drive. I just want to boot from the USB drive how can I do that? There is a problem with  the hard disk
<adminuser> Gday for all , propperly driver for dell wirless 1397 under bt4 ? pls advise  / anybody hear me?
<adminuser> just confirm))
<Free-man> guys, what's the cmd to deactivate InteractiveBastille on all runlevels?
<sasha> hi all. I have a problem with wireless wifi broadcom 4727. But now I connect to Internet by TP-Link TL-WN321G and it's ok. Any suggestions?
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, during the boot on the USB drive it tells me it cant open /dev/sda
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, why is it trying to open the /dev./sda whil I'm booting from a OS on the USB drie
<submain> a7i3n: you could also get one of those small linux tiny computers and use a PIC micro to interface with the toaster I/O
<RealKillaz> drive*
<asktoby> Is there any particular problem with natty and Nvidia 8600 GTS cards? I can't get mine working.
<submain> a7i3n: that would be a lot easier
<phox_> monkeydust: That doesn't seem to help me.
<a7i3n> Thanks for the help submain. Dr_Willis et al
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  could be its trying to scan it to see if it has swap or similer.
<Dr_Willis> askhader:  well my 8800gtsxxx works. but thats not quite the same card
<Free-man> guys, what's the cmd to deactivate InteractiveBastille on all runlevels?
<submain> a7i3n: no problem :)
<Dr_Willis> !bastille
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, can be. How can I make him understand he shouldnt do anything from the hard disk.... I was hoping that it only loads the OS from the usb drive, since I think the hd is death
<compdoc> ooops - no entry for bastille
<a7i3n> Yes, submain that might do the trick... I was looking at arduino boards as well but really wanted to do it with a ssh connection to get updates on my uh... toast...
<Dr_Willis> Free-man:  its been ages sinve ive seen bastille even mentioned. I dont recall ever seeing it mentioned in this channel untill just now. :) i guess its not that popular/common.
<ashtonford> question
<submain> a7i3n: arduino might do it, but i dont think they run linux
<Dr_Willis> Free-man:  tere maybe a wiki page for it. or check its homepage for docs. Ubuntu dosent really use runlevels.
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, the idea is to load the OS from the USB drive, after that try to mount and rescue the data on the disk
<Free-man> Dr_Willis ya, guest here tried it and he misconfd, deactive std login
<ashtonford> after the update yesterday  my desktop has  reverted to the silver theme in 11.04
<MonkeyDust> phox_: Desktop - Ubuntu Unity Plugin - Experimental
<Free-man> Dr_Willis ah; ok... will improv then
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  ive done it that waybefor with no hassles.  Could be the HD is so crashed its confseing things
<a7i3n> Yeah that is a problem submain... must be linux goodness in toaster... must... must...
<RealKillaz> but step1 loading the OS is failing since it tries to open the /dev/sda
<MonkeyDust> phox_: Desktop - Ubuntu Unity Plugin - Experimental - Panel opacity
<ashtonford> has anyone else had this happen?
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  as a test. unplug the hd perhaps.
<iszak> When I point nginx to an encrypted path it doesn't read it, solutions besides not using an encrypted path?
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, its a laptop
<sasha> hi all. I have a problem with wireless wifi broadcom 4727. But now I connect to Internet by TP-Link TL-WN321G and it's ok. Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  so?  :)  its hd is removeable.
<frode_> Hi guys.. strugling with Ubuntu 11.04 and Paralells Desktop 6 .. I want to install kismet but the virtuell driver for wlan are probably may issue here.. any advice? i use Macbook Pro latest
<submain> a7i3n: you may use the serial module of arduino to comunicate with linux; technically you will have a toaster that runs linux...
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  i got a 'universial' usb cable i use for recovering diffenrt hds - if you had some usb-bay for the drive you could try repairing it on a differnt machine even.
<schnuffle> a7i3n: you can add ethernet to the arduino
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, and if it loads without the disk then what have I accomplished.... I need it to load with the HD so I can rescue :-(
<cirrus_> Hi guys! My Atheros AR2413 doesnt works in 11.04! Someone know what can I do?
<asktoby> Dr_Willis: Are you using NVidia's blob, or Nouveau?
<sasha> hi all. I have a problem with wireless wifi broadcom 4727. But now I connect to Internet by TP-Link TL-WN321G and it's ok. Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  it would show its not some other odd issue going on. since ive never seen your exact issue befor in this channel. It may be somthing very werd happening.
<submain> I gonna make a toaster like that and sell on thinkgeek lol
<a7i3n> That is a thought submain... thanks I'll go off and think this one over...tonight I'm going to do a teardown of the toaster to find out what kind of CPU it has and if anyting can be done...
<asktoby> exit
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, I just restarted my pc after a day of work yesterday
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  ive seen where systems boot from a usb drive. and that usb drive THEN becomes sda. the internal hd wouldbe sdb..  that could be the issue.. its hard to tell
<schnuffle> a7i3n: or if it has to be linux: http://www.uclinux.org/ucsimm/
<Guest28686> hello,I've wrote a program by wxpython, and want to auto start . then I add it in /etc/rc.local, but have troubles. who can help me?
<wendico> hello, im stuck with no panels, i cant also open a terminal with ctrl-alt-T, i know if i log ubuntu classic works but i have activated autologin
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, since then it shows me problem with my hard disk
<Dr_Willis> Guest28686:  does it use X (does it have a gui?)
<a7i3n> I'll dedicate the first toast to all of you... thanks agin for the ideas.
<wendico> can someone help me to browse to the loggin screen options?
<schnuffle> Guest28686: what kind of trouble?
<Dr_Willis> wendico:  what are you wanting to change exactly?
<frode_> Hi guys.. strugling with Ubuntu 11.04 and Paralells Desktop 6 .. I want to install kismet but the virtuell driver for wlan are probably may issue here.. any advice? i use Macbook Pro latest
<wendico> the problem is my desktop is solimited i can only see the desktop and can right click it
<wendico> but i have no panels and no window borders
<Guest28686> yes, I add : xinit poc.sh -- /usr/bin/X &
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, never load from a USB drive before. I;m doing this after the problem wth my HD started. Ok so no way of booting an OS on the laptop with the faulty disk in it
<wendico> i need to log in as ubuntu classic but i have enabled autologin
<Dr_Willis> wendico:  thats not really a GDM issue.
<Guest28686> that poc.sh will launch my prog
<a7i3n> thanks schnuffle!
<frode_> somebody now where to find a kismet.conf thats already configured with paralells desktop?
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  ive booted sstems from USB with faulty hd's befor.
<wendico> y need to disable autologin just by rightclicking on desktop xd
<Free-man> silver_roxy arent there console irc clients installed?
<schnuffle> a7i3n: your welcome
<sasha> any can help me wireless wifi broadcom 4727?
<Dr_Willis> Guest28686:  you dont run  X apps with a gui from rc.local  you use the users sessions stuff.
<Dr_Willis> !autorun | Guest28686
<Dr_Willis> !autostart | Guest28686
<ubottu> Guest28686: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<wendico> (create launcher, open some aplication, disable autologin is posible?)
<a7i3n> < Going to end of world party... bringing pie. Have a GOOD day all.
<Dr_Willis> wendico:  autologin is in the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf (or one of the files there) you can edit with a text editor
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, I guess this one wont
<ashtonford> my desktop theme chaged to a silver one after a resent update yesterday
<ashtonford> is this something new
<philinux> ashtonford: is this natty 11.04
<ashtonford> yes
<wendico> thanks dr willis i try
<philinux> ashtonford: have you logged out then back in or rebooted to see if it reverts
<ashtonford> yes it stays the same
<ashtonford> it looks cool
<ashtonford> so its not a prob
<philinux> ashtonford: I get this now and then but loggin out fixes it.
<nemesisgy> hey guys
<ashtonford> just wanted to do the same to my other computer
<frode_> anyone? desperate
<nemesisgy> newbie to linux here
<nemesisgy> so came on for some help getting started
<ashtonford> ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> !ask| nemesisgy
<ubottu> nemesisgy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<philinux> ashtonford: try changing the theme to the default in system prefs appearance
<BlouBlou> frode_: what's up?
<ashtonford> ok
<Guest28686> Dr_Willis, I want it autorun without login
<ashtonford> will do thanks
<kerNULL> is there a way to disable auto maximizing windows when i move them to the top?
<Guest28686> Dr_Willis, and if I write like: X &<cr>export DISPLAY=:0.0 && myprog ...It's work.
<BluesKaj> nemesisgy, getting started in what manner ?
<nemesisgy> just installed ubuntu couple days ago as dual boot win my win7
<Guest28686> Dr_Willis, but the timer in wxpython has wrong.
<frode_> BlouBlou: challenges in Paralell desktop.. need kismet.conf to be set right. wlan are emulator from my mac, but get crash because of this trying to run kiskmet in terminal
<nemesisgy> watching some trainsginal vids on linux+
<nemesisgy> trying to learn linux
<sagaci> nemesisgy: the desktop or the command line?
<BlouBlou> frode_: kde?
<nemesisgy> cli
<frode_> BlouBlou: Ubuntu 11.04
<Guest28686> btw,how to change my nick?
<frode_> its alreday installed, but fails pga source info
<BluesKaj> nemesisgy, so do you have a particular question ?
<Free-man> Dr_Willis does U* have a console irc client?
<sagaci> Guest28686: use /nick
<MonkeyDust> Guest28686: type /nick blah
<sagaci> nemesisgy: learn a couple of basic commands and how to use a text editor like nano
<wendico> thank you Dr_willis ! etc/gdm/custom.conf autologin=false saved me :)
<nemesisgy> atm no, but my buddy told me you guys would be willing to help
<Guest28686> sagaci, I tried
<nemesisgy> should I have any
<nemesisgy> so just came on to check you guys out
<nemesisgy> nano?
<Guest28686> :Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<Dr_Willis> Free-man:  i use weechat for the console
<frode_> BlouBlou: gets this when i try starting it: source=none,none,addme
<Free-man> Guest28686 leave that chann that banned you
<frode_> BlouBlou: thats from kismet.conf
<Free-man> Dr_Willis ty
<BluesKaj> !nano | nemesisgy
<ubottu> nemesisgy: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<sagaci> nemesisgy: learn how to use basic commands like cd, ls, pwd, cp, rm, mv - etc
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | nemesisgy
<ubottu> nemesisgy: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tightwork> omg my keyboard is broken what do I do?
<frode_> BlouBlou: thougt kismet fixed this , but no :(
<wendico> and now that im fully functional ubuntu classic, what have i done so my new ubuntu desktop not appearing, (sure it has to do with reinstalling compiz)? :(
<Benkinooby> some1 can help me with gtk themes? the #gtk+  cannel on freenode is not very helpfull... no1 anwers.. my question: how can i get rid of horizontla borders in the mist engine? http://imagebin.org/154357
<philinux> nemesisgy: Check these out. http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/ and http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<sagaci> tightwork: physically broken?
<tightwork> sagaci: wut? I don't know my monitor is broken too
<tightwork> and I cant see
<sagaci> tightwork: your keyboard appears to be working fine
<nemesisgy> great thanks
<MonkeyDust> nemesisgy: chapter 12 => http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/
<tightwork> oh really? hmm
<tightwork> wow you ubuntuites are the greatest
<candrea> nemesisgy, two commands that you'll find really useful are 'man' and 'help' (try 'man cat' or 'help cd')
<philinux> nemesisgy: Also check out the forums if you've not been there yet.  http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<Dr_Willis> !askubuntu | nemesisgy
<ubottu> nemesisgy: AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<jc> hello.. i need some assistance pleez
<candrea> !ask | jc
<ubottu> jc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jc> 10-4 thanks. ..
<nemesisgy> wow amazed by all the info I'm receiving already
<nemesisgy> tks guys
<frode_> BlouBlou: Ubuntu are great, but some tweaks must be :-0
<Free-man> Dr_Willis i need a url to a truly basic intro to linux for win-users.
<Dr_Willis> Free-man:  check delicious.com  and what people have tagged for that.. is where i normally look
<sagaci> nemesisgy: you might like to install guake... it's a drop-down terminal that you can switch in and out of when you need it so it doesn't get in the way
<MonkeyDust> Free-man: http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/
<jc> i have been strugging with getting the wireless drivers installed on my system. it is a broadcom bcm4306 rev 3. i have been trying to use the fwcutter utility.. no luck
<nemesisgy> k I just tried installing wine
<Free-man> Dr_Willis ok
<nemesisgy> and it's stuck at http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
<frode_> BlouBlou: ive cheked all available info but cant find any thing.. strange.. Paralells are familiar and others should experienced the same prob
<nemesisgy> sry
<nemesisgy> it's stuck at configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<gordon3> nemesisgy, and Tilda
<Free-man> MonkeyDust ty
<Dr_Willis> nemesisgy:  that should be asking you to hit ok for the EULA i thought..  theres not a window/dialog open that you are missing is there?
<nemesisgy> yea I can't even hit he ok
<nemesisgy> I hit enter with the kb
<nemesisgy> still no
<sagaci> press tab then enter
<nemesisgy> tks
<nemesisgy> :(
<nemesisgy> feel like such an ass now
<wendico> hello again. What packets could i reinstall to try to solve my not working new desktop environment in a easy way not bodering what happened?
<sagaci> nemesisgy: are you installing ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<nemesisgy> um no clue what's that. My buddy just told me to install wine in order to run windows apps
<kerNULL> is there a way to disable auto maximizing windows when i move them to the top?
<sagaci> wendico: what's not working on your desktop
<jc> so im running xubunto 11.0.4 and i cnt get the fwcutter-b43 utility to setupthe wireless card :(
<sagaci> kerNULL: might be an option under ccsm, compizconfig-settings-manager
<sagaci> kerNULL: you'd have to install it though
<wendico> no panels or bars and no window frames, only desktop background with icons
<kerNULL> sagaci: i have it and i know its there but i cant find it
<Dr_Willis> nemesisgy:  if you are using the console/termianl use the tab key and the enter key
<schnuffle> kerNULL: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/39489/is-there-a-way-to-turn-off-auto-maximize
<nemesisgy> Dr_Willis: thanks.
<MisterK85> Hi everyone. Got 11.04 and was told to use nomodeset, however I can't find how to add that. Can someone assist me?
<FBeans> hola everyone
<Dr_Willis> wendico:  try making a new user. see if the issue affects them. If the new user WORKS properly. then  its your other users personal settings that are the issue.
<FBeans> having some upgrade problems to 11.04
<jc> i dunno i guess everyone busy
<cirrus_> Hello all! Can anyone help me? My atheros wifi card doesnt work in Ubuntu 11.04
<wendico> Dr-Willis, okey im going to try
<FBeans> the instalatin is hanging, trying to restart cups
<kerNULL> sagaci: YOURE AWESOME!
<Dr_Willis> MisterK85:  when you boot the cd. there will be a man/logo at the bottom of the screen at a specific time. hit space. then hit F5 I think to enable it
<sagaci> kerNULL: not me
<kerNULL> sagaci: sorry for the excitement but ive been looking and looking and looking and i had done it before
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure what that icon is supposed tobe of.. a Man and Keyboard perhaps?
<jc> h e l p
<kerNULL> sagaci: i tried looking in the forums and such but no luck thanks again
<sagaci> kerNULL: write it down
<MisterK85> Dr_Willis: It installed fine, just got horrible video rendering issues.
<Dr_Willis> MisterK85:  you did isntall the proper 3d drivers?
<kerNULL> sagaci: lol apparently im forgetful thanks again
<gordon3> Dr_Willis, do you know how to auto launch my prog?
<Dr_Willis> MisterK85:  for a installed system. You can add the nomodeset option in /etc/default/grub and refun update-grub
<Dr_Willis> gordon3:  what program?
<nemesisgy> k how do I configure wine to run .exe files from my windows partition?
<Free-man> Dr_Willis what's the default runlevel for Unbun?
<Dr_Willis> nemesisgy:  its best to not do it that way. reinstall the windows app on your linux side
<MisterK85> Dr_Willis: I done a standard install with the alternate disc. It's an HP d530-USDT system with Intel Integrated 845G card.
<Dr_Willis> !runlevels | Free-man
<ubottu> Free-man: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<sagaci> nemesisgy: what app do you want to run
<nemesisgy> no this is a trainsignal iso, I'm browsing with linux+ training materials
<jc> fwcutter-b43
<nemesisgy> I just need to start the menu file
<nemesisgy> to get the topics
<Dr_Willis> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jc> it says E: couldnt find packages
<Free-man> Dr_Willis no console defalute runlevel?
<Dr_Willis> Free-man:  it dosent treally use runlevels at all... so no.
<sagaci> nemesisgy: are you running ubuntu now?
<Free-man> Dr_Willis k
<nemesisgy> yes
<Dr_Willis> Free-man:  theres the 'text' kernel option to not start gdm/x
<nemesisgy> I'm on ubuntu
<Free-man> Dr_Willis more on that?
<Dr_Willis> Free-man:  replace 'quiet splash' with 'text' in the grub line.. = no gdm, no plymouth. goes to the console
<Free-man> Dr_Willis tyvm
<sagaci> nemesisgy: have you installed wine?
<FBeans> Hey, my upgrade to 11.04 is hanging as its trying to restart the cups service... does anyone know how i can get it moving again?
<erry> My computer shut itself down!
<nemesisgy> yup
<brianBTB> hey all. been a while!
<sagaci> well just rightclick the .exe and click on "run with wine program loader" or whatever it is
<brianBTB> So, if I use the update manager to upgrade to 11.04, will I lose any data?
<sagaci> nemesisgy: wine isn't perfect, by any stretch of string
<BlouBlou> brianBTB: if upgrade works fine, no
<brianBTB> bloublou: thanks!
<sagaci> brianb_: unlikely, but you should back up your data
<elliot_> Hey I've got a HP Mini 101 and had right click issues on the trackpad. So I used terminal (for the first time) and now the right click works but double left clicking on files and folders doesn't work
<sagaci> brianBTB:  unlikely, but you should back up your data
<nemesisgy> sagaci: no prob
<brianBTB> sagaci, bloublou: if I lose internet during the upgrade, would anything bad happen?
<BlouBlou> brianBTB: no, upgrade-files will be downloaded while installation
<MonkeyDust> if you check that option, yes, i do not
<brianBTB> bloublou: tyvm
<frode_> BlouBlou: challenges in Paralell desktop.. need kismet.conf to be set right. wlan are emulator from my mac, but get crash because of this trying to run kiskmet in terminal
<nemesisgy> do you guys use firewalls and AV for your ubuntu?
<BlouBlou> frode_: no idea
<nemesisgy> needed?
<frode_> oki
<BlouBlou> nemesisgy: firewall yes, av no
<frode_> thnx anyway
<te> nemesisgy: no
<nemesisgy> cool
<b44> how to configure that pressing "down-cursor" doesn't have a timeout to take action ??
<BlouBlou> nemesisgy: av only is needed if you want to check if a file has a virus because you'll move that file to windows
<Free-man> guys, which bootloader is used on ubuntu?
<te> The router is the firewall.
<Vonhinten> or you run as root, like a tool
<BlouBlou> nemesisgy: and firewall yes, it comes by default with ubuntu and you can configure it by "ufw"
<BlouBlou> !uf | nemesisgy
<BlouBlou> !ufw | nemesisgy
<ubottu> nemesisgy: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<jc> i still cant get it working /:
<MonkeyDust> nemesisgy: if you're planning to send files to Windows, then an AV is adviced
<wendico> Dr_Willis. With a new user the problem still happening, i have no panels-bars on my desktop. I remind u that i uninstalled compiz, and emerald after upgrade and after that appeared the problem, i reainsalled only compiz, should i reinstall more packets?
<Free-man> wendico he left
<te> nemesisgy: in most cases you don't need a firewall, (other than the one on your router).
<wendico> oh hehe
<wendico> thank u free-man
<MonkeyDust> wendico: you need Metacity as window manager
<Free-man> wendico what's the installed bootloader? yw
<MisterK85> Dr_Willis: nomodeset didn't do a thing.
<jc> i need help configuring my wireless driver n xubuntu 11.0.4 please
<jc> anyone
<wendico> so can i safetly remove compiz and emerald?
<b44> how to configure that pressing "down-cursor" doesn't have a timeout to take action ??
<Free-man> wendico duno; not my thread :)
<Free-man> which bootloader is used on ubuntu?
<wendico> i think grub, freeman
<Free-man> k
<te> !gurb2 | Free-man
<wendico> grub2 at least, with no menu.lst
<Free-man> damn
<Free-man> wendico is ESC still the stop cmd?
<IdleOne> Free-man: Shift
<Free-man> rly?
<BluesKaj> any truth to the rumour about chromuim/HTML5 giving netflix access to linux users ?
<IdleOne> yes
<Free-man> kty
<wendico> jeje idleone the crack i just the noob :)
<te> !grub2 | Free-man
<ubottu> Free-man: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Free-man> IdleOne what keys to edit default boot cmdline? e, edit, esc, b?
<Guest12017> hello all, i ran a program call rkhunter and it displayed a warning sign in : /usr/bin/mail   - what is the lvl of trouble am i in?
<wendico> it is compiz installed by default in last ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Free-man: there should be instructions at the bottom of the screen when you enter grub with shift but yes I think it is e
<Free-man> IdleOne ty
<BlouBlou> wendico: Yes, it is
<compdoc> Guest12017, if something is in /usr/bin/mail, then its possible its not actually a running root kit or virus
<b44> How to configure that the "arrow keys" take action suddenly when pressed ??
<te> Guest12017: Read the messages, see what it says.
<GauravButola_> what is the keyboard showrcut for workspace switcher in unity?
<ermes> giorno:)
<compdoc> Guest12017, I mean, its might just be an email with an infection but it might not be running
<robin0800> GauravButola_, its still alt tab I think
<uragan> testing
<IdleOne> GauravButola_: A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://goo.gl/Pwxq1
<Free-man> fail :)
<te> robin0800: That is app switcher
<GauravButola_> RobinJ: errr... workspace switcher, not window switcher
<IdleOne> GauravButola_: ctrl-alt-arrow
<abonec> hi, where i can adjust notify preferences in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> GauravButola_: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/04/21/the-power-user%E2%80%99s-guide-to-unity/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=the-power-user%25e2%2580%2599s-guide-to-unity
<Guest12017> the message is giving me warning, that is it
<robin0800> GauravButola_, meta + s
<Skaperen> So ... has anyone yet figured out how to do an upgrade only on selected packages rather than the whole system at once (and do it in command line, e.g. with apt-get or aptitude or such) ?
<iszak> Skaperen, aptitude has that capability.
<iszak> you just -packages and it won't install them
<Skaperen> not what I asked
<GauravButola_> IdleOne: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts this says super+D while mine is super+s
<GauravButola_> that's why i am confused
<arjun_> Hello All, I need a Noob Freindly Easy to Use GUI IDE for C/C++, Any1 ?
<iszak> Shapeshifter, well then explain it better perhaps?
<GauravButola_> arjun_: Geany
<robin0800> GauravButola_, so is mine see above
<Skaperen> the packages are already installed ... I want to do an upgrade ... I want to specify at the command line which packages to be upgraded ... I want NO OTHERS to be upgrade, just leave them for now where they are
<IdleOne> GauravButola_: hmm ask them. could be a typo on that page
<IdleOne> GauravButola_: S and D are close to each other
<arjun_> ty GauravButola_
<GauravButola_> IdleOne: will do that.
<Guest12017> i been having ping attacks, almost everyday at work.  the jerks are using proxies, what is it that I can do?
<iszak> Guest12017, IP tables?
<Guest12017> ?
<GauravButola_> IdleOne: and superD is expose? right?
<Guest12017> @iszak IP tables, what is that?
<iszak> Guest12017, google it :)
<IdleOne> !pinning | Skaperen
<ubottu> Skaperen: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<GauravButola_> super + D
<Guest12017> @iszak ok :)
<Free-man> Guest12017 dont prepend a @ to nicks.  not needed
<IdleOne> GauravButola_: I don't use unity often and not sure about all the shortcuts
<iszak> Free-man, twitter habit.
<Free-man> ya
<MonkeyDust> i never use unity, for i don't like it
<user___> when will hte applet have weather again and why was this removed
<Free-man> this aint bird chat
<Guest12017> @Free-man i don't understand ur comment
<Free-man> Guest12017 dont prepend a @ to nicks.  not needed :)
<roasted> What is it about webmin that makes it incompatible with Ubuntu? Why does Ubuntu say the package is of bad quality, yet the rest of the Linux world uses it without issue?
<IdleOne> !webmin > roasted
<ubottu> roasted, please see my private message
<roasted> Question - how can I see the current status of my raid array, as in which drives are active, degraded, whether they are syncing, etc?
<iszak> Free-man, let him do it if he chooses to, not harming anyone, if it doesn't notify them because of the suffix then that's his loss.
<MonkeyDust> !webmin > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<roasted> IdleOne, oh, Debian too??
<IdleOne> roasted: yup
<compdoc> some ppl like webmin, but I dont use it
<roasted> IdleOne, I guess that would trickle down to crunchbang, mint, etc then too.
<GauravButola_> How to know the my laptop's touchpad make. A friend has touchpad problem in natty.
<te> roasted: I think it is a warning as much as anything else. webmin is a vulnernability issue.
<roasted> IdleOne, I didn't realize that. kind of a bummer. I liked webmin when I last used it. Thanks.
<Skaperen> IdleOne: so basically, no one knows how to do what I asked ... if it's even possible
<roasted> te, oh really??
<roasted> te, how so?
<rww> roasted: As the bot says, webmin doesn't deal well with Debian-style configuration files.
<Cheri703> Last night my touchpad stopped working...when I am logged in to 10.10, it will not work at all, completely unresponsive. If I am on the login screen, it is fine, if I log into 11.04, it is fine. I don't think I changed anything that would cause it to disable itself, but...it doesn't work (and I need to use 10.10 primarily, so "just use 11.04" isn't helpful). Any thoughts?
<roasted> rww, I see. I was just trying to understand how it didn't play nice. If I were a webmin dev I'd try to make it universal. *shrug*
<IdleOne> Skaperen: it isn't possible really, you can pin packages to stay at current installed version but you can't upgrade only packagexy for example
<roasted> Anyway, thanks for your insight IdleOne rww te
<roasted> But does anybody know how I can check the status of my raid array in ubuntu? Software raid, taht is (syncing, degraded, active drives, etc)
<rww> IdleOne: sure it is
<mrdeb> Cheri703: sounds likea feature designed to makey ou upgrade
<rww> Skaperen: sudo apt-get install packagename will upgrade instead of installing if the package is already installed.
<IdleOne> rww: it is?
<Skaperen> IdleOne: pinning every one of the packages in the system, doing selected upgrades, then unpinning every package ... does that sound like what it takes?
<te> roasted: Some use it temporarily and then uninstall it, for security purposes.  But it is not necessary and not good to be used on ubuntu systems.
<Guest12017> @iszak i read iptables and i don't know how it relates to ping attacks through proxies
<Cheri703> mrdeb: yeah probably
<mrdeb> lol
<b44> How to make the "repeat delay" of a key shorter ???
<Skaperen> rww: it also upgrades all the dependent packages, too ... including lots of system stuff
<IdleOne> rww: I did not know apt-get install worked that way. thanks for the info :)
<Cheri703> I just don't know why the touchpad would work FINE on the login screen (for 10.10) and then quit as soon as it's logged in
<iszak> Guest12017, it'll allow you to block their IP's, I can't remember if it supports a range.
<iszak> Guest11276, that said you could get a list of known proxies and block them.
<rww> Skaperen: Ah. No, there is no supported way to break dependency resolution horribly.
<kweebs> hellow
<iszak> Guest12017, ** too many guests
<kweebs> how a you ?
<Guest12017> ok i will use name, brb
<kweebs> i like ubuntu!
<nclx> I just did an apt-get dist-upgrade to natty.  Now when I reboot and login to gdm, it loads the unity desktop and the UI becomes unresponsive.  I'm using the nvidia driver.  I can drop to console, what should I try to fix it?
<b44> How to make the "repeat delay" of a key shorter ???
<Skaperen> rww: lots and lots of packages don't need specific versions of other packages ... they can work with a wide range of versions ... but the problem is, if it is dependent, it upgrades the dependent to whatever the latest version is, even if the old version is fully usable
<mrdeb> b44: keyboard option
<b44> mrdeb: how to enter that by terminal ?
<rww> Skaperen: Are you trying to mix packages from different versions of Ubuntu?
<fanf22> bonjour, il fanut parler anglais ??? :s
<mrdeb> b44: i dont know
<Guest12017> testing
<rww> !fr | fanf22
<ubottu> fanf22: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest12017> How do i change my username from Guest?
<rww> Guest12017: /nick insertnickhere
<Gwar> Q: How do I change the background of the lockscreen in 11.04?
<Usedman> @iszak u still there?
<Gwar> Happy Rapture day everyone btw!
 * Cheri703 wasn't taken up to jesus
<iszak> Usedman, yes.
<b44> Which keyboard configurator is used in ubuntu ??
<Usedman> @iszak as I was saying is that i am getting attacked from proxies, different IP's all the time
<iszak> Usedman, so like I said, load up a known proxy list into your iptables to block them.
<iszak> changes are they're using known proxies.
<iszak> chances*
<iszak> I'm quite sure you could even make it so it blocks after an attack is detected.
<Usedman> @iszak u r right.  Last port scan was 20 minutes ago - 85.190.0.3
<frode_> any known userfriendly apps like kismet out there for Ubuntu 11.04? thats handles Paralells Desktop through MAC?
<iszak> Usedman, there's lots of guides out there to do prevent DoS (even DDoS) with iptables.
<Cheri703> woo! I got it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606153  apparently my touchpad got disabled? No idea how
<Saw> I'm using ubuntu server (64bit) on vmware c, and trying to create a host-only connection between my pc and ubuntu. Unfortunately, my knowledge in networking is very poor. I tried following https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/networking.html and used DHCP. I'm a bit confused where ubuntu got the dhcp server, but it does, and it also got an ip. i'm a bit lost from here though .. ?
<Usedman> @iszak thanks for reminding about the iptables. It is going to take a long time to get a good tables going, unless there already a list of proxies ?
<mrdeb> is there a way to disable the shadows that slow down the destkoop in 1104
<iszak> Usedman, personally adding all known proxies into your iptables is probably a bad idea, setting up monitoring and blocking would be better.
<andeeeuk> hey everytin
<andeeeuk> hey everyone
<andeeeuk> does anyone know a good video converting application for ubuntu?
<b44> How to change "keyboard repeat delay" with terminal ??
<te> ffmpeg
<te> and/or mencoder
<Saw> .. anyone
<Saw> ?
<kltrg> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu server edition with software raid and encryption. It doesn't boot normally from Grub but if I boot in recovery mode and then just chose resume, everything continues booting normally and I have no problems. Any idea how I can get him to boot normally?
<Skaperen> rww: maybe the dpkg/apt system just doesn't have the depending info (e.g. versions) to even handle it
<te> kltrg: updates?
<Usedman> @iszak i am going through a router, if i setup a monitoring system, it would only protect my computer and not the other 3 computers
<rww> Skaperen: You didn't answer my question ;)
<Pavlz> hello
<kltrg> te, You mean I should check for updated packages?
<Pavlz> i got a problem when i do apt-get dist-upgrade
<nclx> When unity loads for me it just freezes.  What should I try to fix it?
<te> kltrg: Is it fully updated?
<kltrg> te, One second, I'll check it.
<iszak> Usedman, correct, the higher up the chain you can do it the better, computer -> router -> isp is best but I doubt they will
<Pavlz> i receive thousand of update
<iszak> Pavlz, that is what is meant to happen, an upgrade to the latest distribution updates packages and installs new ones.
<Pavlz> but all is stopped by libcups that will be terminate for any strange
<iszak> oh, hmm
<iszak> Pavlz, no error?
<Pavlz> and so the is impossible to update the system
<iszak> Pavlz, we need an error
<Pavlz> cause of libcups
<kltrg> te, apt-get ignores a lot of sources when I do apt-get update. Therefore, I've got no new packages to install. Could this be related to the fact I configured it to upgrade automatically?
<te> kltrg: sudo apt-get upgrade
<kltrg> te, It doesn't install any new packages
<Pavlz> i'll give you the msg
<Pavlz> i am working on xterm
<Pavlz> i have not Desktop
<Yuval> Hello, I am using ubuntu AIM on EC2. I would like to run a java app (start it) and make sure it continues to run even after I log out from SSH (using putty). How is that possible?
<Azzco> Hi, is there a way to install ubuntu with the alternate install without an active internet connection? The Live CD is having some problems booting on my laptop it seems.
<te> kltrg: sudo apt-get -f install
<kltrg> te, No packages to installl
<BluesKaj> Azzco, yes, that's what the alternate install is for
<Yuval> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> !alternate | Azzco
<ubottu> Azzco: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<te> kltrg: You may need to look at the sources.list file and see what is wrong.
<te> kltrg: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pavlz> hi
<Pavlz> here i am
<Pavlz> this is the msg:
<te> kltrg: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kltrg> te, What do you think the problem is. Are you sure the problem of not booting normally is related to the packages not being up to date? I'm sorry, I'm just trying to understand
<nclx>  How can I disable unity from the command line?
<BorgTK2001> Q: With compiz running [Lucid 10.04LTS], on my Lenovo 3000 C100, the window boarders randomly vanish. Where are the logs so I can see the crash reports in action for these errors?
<jstoone> Hi guys, I can't seem to figure out postfix/exim4 to send mail... i.e sending mail from terminal - echo "testing the test" | sendmail example@mail.com
<jstoone> Can anyone help me walk through the configurations/setup?
<te> kltrg: I don't know what the problem is, but it is possible that doing updates will fix it. ...Apparently the default kernel is not booting, and if you could give us more information, we might be able to tell more about it, but when you just say, "it won't boot", it's not enough information.
<te> kltrg: We can't see into your system. We can only go by what you tell us. You have to do the detective work.  Only you can fix it. We can give you clues as to what might fix it ow what might be wrong but we can only get those clues from the details you give us.
<BorgTK2001> nclx: metacity --replace
<delarge> hi there
<jstoone> !ask | delarge
<ubottu> delarge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<newbuntu> #ubuntu-beginners
<newbuntu> oops
<jstoone> newbuntu: hehe ;=
<jstoone> newbuntu: ;)*
<BorgTK2001> jstoone: Were you pre-empting him/her?
<te> kltrg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308907
<delarge> some mirror faster than ubuntu.com ? im downloading ubuntu 11.04 desktop i386 from ubuntu.com but its very slow
<te> kltrg: May be info in the above url that will be useful to you.
<BorgTK2001> delarge: What country you in?
<delarge> Chile, South America
<BluesKaj> delarge, try the torrent option
<jstoone> BorgTK2001: What do you mean?
<BorgTK2001> 2 things, delarge, [1]a closer server, and [2]Torrent
<delarge> yeah sure, but i dont know a closer server for this reason im asking
<delarge> but im going to try the torrent
<BorgTK2001> jstoone: delarge only said 'hi there', and BOOM, you ubottu'd him/her
<BorgTK2001> So I asked if you were pre-empting him/her
<nclx> BorgTK2001: what config files or symlinks will metacity --replace modify?
<BorgTK2001> Ahhh, nclx, that part I do not know
<escott> nclx, none
<escott> nclx, it just kills any active window manager and starts metacity in its place
<mrdeb> how do you speed up the 1104 desktop
<BorgTK2001> I do know in 11.04 Unity runs on compiz, so if you enable metacity, Unity will not 'run'
<BorgTK2001> But to remove Unity from 11.04 is like removing Internet Explorer from Window 7
<delarge> much better the torrent
<delarge> cheers :)
<kltrg> te, Here is my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/uDW3wP6x
<BorgTK2001> delarge, no troubles :)
<dougl> how can I tell what keeps hanging my 10.10 install... I leave it for a week and come back and it is all locked up with the screen blanked and I have to power down and restart to revive it?
<BluesKaj> BorgTK2001, nope , you can't remove IE from windows :)
<MonkeyDust> BorgTK2001: also if one does not wish to use Unity?
<jack_^> dougl, hardware?
<escott> dougl, does it suspend resume properly?
<kltrg> te, I didn't change anything, I came like that after a fresh install
<jstoone> BorgTK2001: delarge: I'm sorry about that, I'm not pre-empting him/her at all. I've just always been told to do so, when people say "hi all" etc. without a question - which kinda makes me look like an insensible person who doesn't do anything other than wait for someone to do something wrong, but I really ain't like that.
<te> dougl: Check your hardware.  Look for bulging caps on the mother board. Test memory.
<te> kltrg: sudo apt-get update
<delarge> jajajajaja
<delarge> no problem ;)
<nclx> yes metacity --replace made my desktop responsive again
<jack_^> i hate ubottu
<BorgTK2001> jstoone: My apologies, also - I should not presume how things occur in here seeing as it is my first time :)
<kltrg> te, I'll so that
<A_J> whats to hate jack_^
<te> jack_^: whassamatter?
<MonkeyDust> ubottu: is very intelligent
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> nclx, if you still want the unity like experience you can use unity-2d
<BorgTK2001> great, nclx :)
<jack_^>  The only thing ubottu does is yell at me when the ops tell it to. :/
<kltrg> te, But do you know why it ignores some sources on every apt-get update? It's the same sources every time
<nclx> I'm still not sure how to fix unity or make a permanant change of window manager or anything.  Ubuntu forums states that gdm login should offer a "Ubuntu Classic" option but I don't see that and I'm not sure which config file to enable it in
<dougl> jack_^, I don't think it is a hardware issue... the machine is tried and true on 8.04 install until I upgraded(complete new install to formated drive) to 10.10
<nclx> escott: yes I'd like to try unity to see what its all about
<BorgTK2001> What that command did is just tell X that you want metacity to make your window borders and the like
<rww> !hate | jack_^
<ubottu> jack_^: hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<jack_^> ^wtf mate! haha
<rww> ;)
<dougl> escott, checking suspend and resume now
<nclx> I'd also like to try to unity-3d working if I can figure out what the deal is
<A_J> !troll | jack_^
<BorgTK2001> but, nclx, you wont be able to have fancy wobble windows, etc
<A_J> fail
<BorgTK2001> I like wobbly windows
<BorgTK2001> some people do not ;)
<escott> nclx, what graphics card do you have? if you don't know !paste the output of lspci and we can tell you
<nclx> Nvidia GeForce 7300 GS
<BorgTK2001> That should be enough to run compiz
<nclx> it was working with compiz before I upgraded to natty
<xbris> Hello all. Good morning! Does anyone know if it's possible to mount --bind a directory another user owns but change the owner to another user when its accessed from the new mount point. example: (this is what i'm trying to do) mount -t none -o bind,rw,uid=1000,gid=100 /home/user1 /home/user2/user1-home
<BorgTK2001> driver issue, most liekly then, nclx
<nclx> if I do lsmod the nvidia driver is loaded
<BorgTK2001> What about if you run with nouvous?
<te> xbris: So what error do you get?
<nclx> I'll try to run metacity and run glxgears to see what it does
<escott> xbris, don't think so
<xbris> no error, just no change in the binded directories ownership
<BorgTK2001> I cannot spell Nouvous correct - I'm not French ;)
<jack_^> xbris, i doubt that'd work. can you try adding yourself ot the group or adjusting the permisions on the original folder?
<rww> Nouveau
<newbuntu> hello everybody
<jack_^> hi newbuntu
<BorgTK2001> Thanks, rww
<stevendepp> hi everyone
<escott> nclx, glxgears is not very informative glxinfo is better. even mesa pure software gl can run glxgears faster than screen refresh
<xbris> yeah.. idk maybe it's too early or i havent had enough coffee yet HEH i've just been attempting to make this happen for the last 40 minutes
<nclx> k installing it now
<BorgTK2001> I have a Q, too, people
<BorgTK2001> Q: With compiz running [Lucid 10.04LTS], on my Lenovo 3000 C100, the window boarders randomly vanish. Where are the logs so I can see the crash reports in action for these errors?
<escott> BorkTK2001, nclx, nouveau 3d support is minimal at this point. he should use the proprietary nvidia driver
<escott> BorgTK2001, what graphics card do you have
<BorgTK2001> escott: he has those drivers already, and unity is not working for him
<BorgTK2001> So I suggest the next simple solution, Nouveau
<te> xbris: What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<BorgTK2001> Good question, escott
<escott> BorgTK2001, ok. for your wobbly windows have you tried http://iloveubuntu.net/desktop-cube-has-just-been-resurrected-natty-narwhal-doesnt-break-unity-anymore
<BorgTK2001> I only use LTS releases
<escott> xbris, im pretty sure what you want to do isn't possible
<BorgTK2001> I have wobbily windows and compiz works after a fashion
<BorgTK2001> But it just randomly stops
<xbris> yeah i havent had any lucky getting it done on ext4
<dougl> escott, the suspend seems to work ok but the resume does not work so much - lol... I should just disable the suspend.
<BorgTK2001> and I'm left with the contents of the window but not the borders
<escott> BorgTK2001, is compiz completely crashing? or just the borders disappear?
<BorgTK2001> X must still be running, as I see the contents
<BorgTK2001> But the borders vanish
<xbris> i was just writing a script to mount my vfat external hdd and i had to jump through hoops to get it mount right through fstab
<amby> need help pls
<xbris> instead of.. well whatever the system uses to automount usb drives and the like
<BorgTK2001> metacity works wonderfully for me
<escott> dougl, you can debug suspend resume, its mostly a matter of adding modules to the suspend blacklist and then trying one at a time to add them back, but that seems to be your problme
<BorgTK2001> no troubles
<BorgTK2001> but I want my wobbly windows
<escott> BorgTK2001, i've heard of compiz not drawing the decorations but still running. more likely is compiz just crashing. you could start compiz with compiz --replace from a terminal and then monitor the output. if it crashes it should say why
<BorgTK2001> I'll try that - but it may take 30 seconds, 5 minutes, or a couple of hours - the crash 'seems' not to be repeatable with the same method
<escott> xbris, udisks/something-volume-manager does the automounting
<jasonj2000> how do i get a list of channels
<escott> BorgTK2001, you could tweak your session with gnome-session-properties to dump the stderr to somwhere you can find it
<escott> jasonj2000, /list
<jasonj2000> thnx
<BorgTK2001> WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<dougl> escott, hey - thanks so much for such detailed diagnostics, I really appreciate it.
<stevendepp> Does anyone know where I can get the deb files for the games I purchased in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<mrdeb> unity is an application bug
<BorgTK2001> WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<nclx> okay I ran metacity --replace and then glxinfo, it says: direct rendering: Yes
<wanderingi> is it possible to limit the bandwidth that my computer can use for certain times of the day?
<MonkeyDust> unity is the bug, gnome is the solution
<jasonj2000> "/list does not list channels
<mrdeb> MonkeyDust: yes gnome is the solutino
<nclx> Anything in particular I should check for in the glxinfo output?
<escott> dougl, yeah sorry i dont know much about suspend, just vague general stuff
<BorgTK2001> MonkeyDust: Pardon? Ubuntu Unity runs Gnome
<lucian> hello
<stevendepp> they were not in the /var/cache/apt/archives/
<BorgTK2001> Unity is the future
<dougl> escott,  I will google the suspend blacklist thing... err is there some where I should start in the gnome desktop?
<jasonj2000> can someone tell me the command to list chat channels
<oCean> jasonj2000: this is ubuntu support, try #freenode
<BorgTK2001> I just wish they supported it on Lucid
<jasonj2000> thx
<lucian> i had a problem whith my soun card could anyone help me
<lucian>  ?
<jasonj2000> #freenode
<jc> hello world.. i am having trouble installing the fwcutter-b43 firmware utility to get my wirless card working on xubuntu 11.0.4.. any takers?
<amby> need help pls
<escott> dougl, its all outside of the gui for the most part. basically not all your hardware is suspend/resumable. maybe your sound card driver or your wireless card driver needs some modifications to be suspendable. the workaround is to add the driver (kernel module) to a blacklist which says "before suspending disable this driver"
<nithin935> use jockey for wireless
<amby> where can i find youtube videos in my ubuntu 11.04
<jc> jockey?
<amby> i'm browsing with chromium
<nithin935> wats up amby
<amby> hey nithin935
<nithin935> jc: ya
<nithin935> it searches for
<BorgTK2001> escott: When I do that command in a terminal - my panels are gone, but the windows are wobbly
<nithin935> restricted drivers
<BorgTK2001> I want my panels AND wobbly windows :)
<tyrone> Nickserv Identify MelanieWilson
<jc> should i remove all the b43 stuff?
<nithin935> amby: wat hap[pened amby
<escott> dougl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<amby> nithin935, u have any idea where i can find tmp videos on the ubuntu 11.04
<dougl> escott, thanks for the info... recalling blacklisting now from the satelite tv on linux days....
<lucian> need help pls !!
<amby> used to be in the tmp folder before, but its no longer there
<nclx> BorgTK2001 & escott glxinfo says direct rendering: Yes, does that indicate that the nvidia driver is working fine or may there still be a problem with it?
<dougl> escott, nice link - thanks so much
<nithin935> amby: just search for it using the search utility, do a serach for *.flv
<MonkeyDust> BorgTK2001: i tried to combine both, too, and it ruined my system
<jc> it says its already installed?
<escott> BorgTK2001, your gnome-panel at the top disappeared? at the least compiz is working (you wouldn't have wobbly windows without it), not sure why the panel disappeared
<BorgTK2001> Working after a fashion, nclx
<jc> jockey-gtk, not kde tho
<oCean> tyrone: oops
<BorgTK2001> And then, escott, when I did metacity --replace in the terminal after ctrl-c'ing out of compiz
<BorgTK2001> my panels can back
<amby> nithin935, thanks, i'm trying that now
<BorgTK2001> and wobbly windows vanished
<BorgTK2001> can = came
<escott> nclx, if glxinfo says DRI is enabled and the driver is the nvidia driver and glxgears works at all then the nvidia driver should be working
<tyrone> oCean you mean my stupidity giving away my password?
<oCean> tyrone: change it and you'll be fine
<tyrone> serves me right for not checking syntax first
<amby> nithin935, is there anything i can do to make them save in the tmp folder again?
<tyrone> lol
<tyrone> yeah, googling that now
<tyrone> :P
<mejo> does the ubuntu 11.04 installation support rootfs encryption?
<BorgTK2001> Could be some graphics FLAG the card may or my not support, nclx
<tyrone> good thing I didn't give my bank pin number along with it
<tyrone> :P
<mejo> or do I still need to use the alternate installer?
<BorgTK2001> my = may
<escott> amby, you can often save streams directly out of firefox with firebug
<oCean> tyrone: /MSG NickServ SET PASSWORD mynewpassword
<nclx> glxgears did work as well
<BorgTK2001> glxgears can be emulated, though
<escott> nclx, what happens when you try compiz --replace in the terminal
<BorgTK2001> Did glxgears runs smooth or jumpy
<tyrone> oCean, thanks
<nclx> it ran smooth at about 880 FPS
<amby> escott, how do i do that?
<escott> BorgTK2001, the point is that glxinfo says his glx source is dri nvidia, even mesa can run glxgears smoothly these days
<oCean> tyrone: welcome
<tyrone> set PASSWORD newPass
<tyrone> jj
<escott> amby, maybe you can't save the stream. i thought you could. you can at least get the url and the request headers which are enough for wget
<BorgTK2001> how smooth is smoothly, escott
<BorgTK2001> as a Gamer [that dual boots windows]
<escott> BorgTK2001, faster than screen refresh
<BorgTK2001> I know emulated when I see it ;)
<Eugeny> http://mapping.ax3.net/
<escott> BorgTK2001, i'm not sure i can. thats why i advise looking at glxinfo
<ubuntu> how many time do it takes to make "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M" on a 500gb sata hd?
<BorgTK2001> I also want Home World 2 to run smoothly, but I'll be happy with wobbly windows first ;)
<subcool> can someone help me with my Android phone, i am in the Android channell, and it appears my ubuntu box is not mounting the SDcard that is being brought to it via my phone.
<nclx_> escott: compiz --replace reloads unity which sits there unresponsive
<blinkyb> Why there is no notification when I receive a new email?
<nclx_> I had to do metacity --replace to get back to here
<blinkyb> Why there is no notification when I receive a new email? settings are on.
<BorgTK2001> Eclair, Froyo, or Gingerbread, subcool
<troulouliou> hi i m running ubuntu 11.04 inside a vbox vm and either in gnome classic or unity , my theme (ambiance) is failling back to classic old fashionned theme
<subcool> froyo
<escott> nclx_, unresponsive how
<subcool> BorgTK2001, froyo
<nclx_> I can see the mouse moving, when I click on anything nothing happens
<fritsie> hello world !
<dougl> escott, sorry to bug you...
<xangua> blinkyb: you need to have the email client to get them
<escott> dougl, you arent
<BorgTK2001> OK, and in the setting on Android of your phone, you have USB debugging unticked?
<blinkyb> xangua: I linked my gmail account to the default Ubuntu mail client. Still no notifications.
<xangua> subcool: make sure you have sd mode on in the setting
<escott> blinkyb, i think xangua mean email client open to get them
<dougl> is there a way to disable suspending my computer when not in use (just blank the screen?) as I don't have time to debug my suspend function until next week?
<escott> dougl, open up the power management tool
<dougl> actually I don't really want the suspend to even work as it is a media server too
<subcool> xangua, what do u mean
<nclx> escott: sorry the window manager keeps reloading and shutting down my terminal
<BorgTK2001> I think the USB debugging is in the 'applications' section
<subcool> i have all that taken care of
<subcool> its a ubuntu issue
<nclx> when I press ctrl+alt+t it launches a terminal and I can type in it but I don't see it because unity is unresponsive and isn't repainting the screen it seems
<nclx> once I type metacity --replace though then it becomes responsive
<nclx> and I see metacity load
<nclx> and the terminals I have launched display
<braiam> how i desactivate the integrated video card?
<escott> nclx, ok do windows not get drawn completely?
<xangua> nclx: unity uses compiz, not metacity; try: compiz --replace &
<escott> braiam, in your bios
<druciferre> Does anyone know where the emblem information is stored in Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<nclx> escott: they don't get drawn at all
<nclx> xangua: I know, we're troubleshooting
<dougl> escott, thanks... it only had suspend option for when the suspend button was press so I changed that to hibernate instead of suspenc
<braiam> escott: already done, but ubuntu still use it
<dougl> err suspend
<escott> nclx, try running this: compiz --replace &> ~/compiz.errors; sleep 15; metacity --replace; then look at the compiz.errors file
<nclx> awesome will try it
<nclx> I'll sign off of irc lol but I'll be back
<escott> braiam, what is your other video card
<Staticlv> I am having a ram issue with 10.04.  I upgraded to 4g ram and ubuntu is only recognizing 1.7g.
<escott> nclx, wait
<escott> nclx, realized that may not work right :)
<braiam> escott: ati x1300
<BorgTK2001> subcool:
<oCean> !pae | Staticlv
<ubottu> Staticlv: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<BorgTK2001> OKies, so you can confirm your phone is not at fault here?
<hyper_ch> hi there, for some reason ubuntu doesn't boot anymore... neither normal nor failsave mode....
<Staticlv> Ubottu this is a 64 bit system
<BorgTK2001> And it works when you plug it into a Windows or MacOSX machine
<BorgTK2001> It just doesn't 'work' on Ubuntu
<oCean> Staticlv: oh, I read your 1.7 wrong
<subcool> BorgTK2001, correct..
<oCean> Staticlv: the info in /proc/meminfo also says 1.7GB ?
<BorgTK2001> And what actually happens when you plug in it to your computer via USB when running Ubuntu?
<subcool> according to the phone, the SDcard has been mounted, but- not according to ubuntu
<BorgTK2001> 'nothing' or something but it just doesn't show on your desktop
<Soupermanito> do lsusb
<subcool> it request to setup a broadband connection via CDMA connection
<Staticlv> lshw shows a 2g stick in each bank.
<Oer> just reading info about CUDA, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625433 , is there more info about CUDA in Natty ?
<escott> nclx, it needs to be (compiz --replace &> ~/compiz.errors)&; sleep 15; metacity --replace
<oCean> Staticlv: yeah, that would've been my next question :/
<api984> join #xbmc
<nclx> escott: okay I have my output file, anything in particular I should be looking for?
<barcef> IS there any way to resize the dock icons?
<nclx> thanks for the updated command too
<subcool> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:6482 Microdia
<subcool> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:0138 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<braiam> escott: so, can i blacklist the module?
<lunarblaze> ok, i know this is a noob question, but i cant get this .bin file to execute. it keeps aking for a program to run with
<escott> nclx, !paste it to us
<BorgTK2001> subcool, you want to tehter your phone?
<nclx> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<subcool> BorgTK2001, no- i want to mount the sd card
<druciferre> Anyone know where the emblem information is stored in Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<adduser> guys, somebody advise about dell wireless driver under bt4,
<BorgTK2001> Then is tehtering enabled on your phone?
<escott> braiam, sorry i had to drop off for a second
<subcool> not right now no...
<escott> druciferre, /usr/share/icons most likely
<braiam> escott: np
<BorgTK2001> In Wireless and network setting on your phone, make sure USB tethering is unticked
<Alotesnivek> Hey guys i'm a noob and i need help. lol I'm trying to install a webcam and i have a feed when i use cheese but i can't get it to work in skype. I found the help thread for it and it suggest that i create a skype fix, but i have no clue as to how to go about it.
<braiam> escott: so, can i blacklist the module?
<escott> braiam, what module?
<braiam> escott: i915
<Staticlv> oCean: yes meminfo shows 1.7g
<druciferre> escott, that's where the emblem icons are stored, i'm looking for the database for applying them to files/folder
<escott> braiam, is that the video module. im not sure
<braiam> escott: yeah but i have another card
<braiam> a better one
<BorgTK2001> Because, if you don't mind me saying so, subcool, Ubuntu is interpreting your phone as a connection to the internet
<subcool> BorgTK2001, its not..
<escott> braiam, more likely you won't get anything working. what kind was the non-embedded
<nclx> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611115/
<escott> braiam, ok ati
<ericb> having problems detecting a wifi access point on ubuntu 10.10. ?? Please help. TIA
<subcool> BorgTK2001, i dont understand why its not mounting the sdcard ;(
<braiam> escott: so, blacklist it is ok, i need to confirm
<BorgTK2001> subcool, I don't understand why it's mounting your phone as a MODEM ;)
<escott> braiam, i would look at your xorg.0.log and see if there is any reason why it is preferring the embedded first. you could rmmod the i915 and then try to restart X, but its possible you may get no video then
<starlays> how can i restart cups in ubuntu natty?
<seph_> can anybody tell me good tool for working with PHP in Ubuntu?
<Alotesnivek> hmm, what would I save this as, (or where do i put it)  cd ~ echo "#! /bin/sh" > skype-cam-fix echo "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype" >> skype-cam-fix chmod a+x skype-cam-fix sudo mv skype-cam-fix /usr/local/bin
<starlays> seph_: vim
<starlays> how can i restart cups in ubuntu natty?
<braiam> escott: xorg is preferring the ati, but when i try to use the tty's, the console use the embedded one
<BorgTK2001> Do you have a microSD->SD card, card subcool
<Morten_> starlays: sudo service cups restart
<Morten_> should work.
<starlays> does anyone have lexmark x1100 printer?
<subcool> BorgTK2001, somewhere,... maybe?/ - im not home.. and id like for this just to work by pluggin it in
<oCean> Staticlv: sorry, I have no clue. Closest thing related I found: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1421686.html
<braiam> escott: right now, i am in recovery mode using the embedded
<BorgTK2001> Exactly, subcool - but it's just to emilinate problems
<BorgTK2001> for example, if you turn your phone off
<BorgTK2001> And then remove the microSD card
<BorgTK2001> And put it in the microSD->SD card
<subcool> BorgTK2001, ya, but- i cant carry a converter in my pocket
<BorgTK2001> And thin plug it into the Ubuntu machine and it reads the card
<BorgTK2001> We have at least removed that from the list
<subcool> ya, i get this part..
<nubi_ubuntu> !seen bazhang
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<pulgoki> bazhang was last seen Fri May 20 16:02:50 2011 being deopped by ChanServ in #ubuntu
<braiam> escott: the bios is kindda buggy, cause in win it happend equal, it use both drivers
<starlays> how can i see if i have something in usb...
<BorgTK2001> OKies, what happens when you plug in your phone to the Ubuntu machine and it has no microsSD card in it
<nubi_ubuntu> hello all
<allquixotic> Hi. Is there a way to install a 32-bit package on a 64-bit system using Ubuntu 11.04's new multiarch? This is a package that doesn't come in any of the lib32* packages that were traditionally used for shipping 32-bit libs on a 64-bit system.
<braiam> i already has the last version
<starlays> how can i see if i have something in usb?
<BorgTK2001> PS, what is your phone, subcool [I have a Nexus One]
<escott> starlays, lsusb
<subcool> BorgTK2001, Samsung Epic
<BorgTK2001> Please explain it a little further people
<nclx> escott: did you see anything that jumps out in my paste?
<BorgTK2001> what is lsusb? Oh it is a terminal command
<escott> braiam, you could change the boot to use pure vesa
<BorgTK2001> ...
<BorgTK2001> Samsung epic, thanks subcool
<starlays> does anyone can tell me a good method for installing lexmark x1100 series printer?
<jscherer26> Is this the room where I should ask a unity question?
<nclx> I saw a bunch of null pointer references but when looking at X debug stuff I typically see that kind of thing all the time so I'm not sure its telling lol
<theadmin> jscherer26: Well, if you mean Ubuntu's "Unity" desktop, yes.
<subcool> BorgTK2001, its a terminal command.
<hyper_ch> hi there, for some reason ubuntu doesn't boot anymore... neither normal nor failsave mode.... here's the syslog http://www.sjau.ch/syslog.txt
<braiam> escott: but both card are ok, the bios doesn't hide the embedded when i pin another card
<nclx> braiam: thats okay, bios won't hide the embedded, you can tell Xorg to use the card you want though
<BorgTK2001> LOL - subcool, I know lsusb is a terminal command, but not everyone else will ;)
<theadmin> BorgTK2001: Others don't really need a solution to your problem, and if they do and don't know that, they can as well ask.
<jnlsnl_> how can i remove a page break from open office -_-
<escott> nclx, yeah im not seeing anything obviously wrong either
<nclx> okay thanks
<CheckMate> what is Backt-track Channel ?
<braiam> nclx: but the console still use it...
<rww> CheckMate: #backtrack-linux
<LostCause> back
<Alotesnivek> If anyone can help me with my problem, let me know. Trying to do this: cd ~ echo "#! /bin/sh" > skype-cam-fix echo "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype" >> skype-cam-fix chmod a+x skype-cam-fix sudo mv skype-cam-fix /usr/local/bin     somehow.....
<theadmin> Alotesnivek: And the big deal is?
<reggie> hellou
<kltrg> te, I solved the problem: When I'm not using recovery mode, Ubuntu Server edition doesn't send any data to my screen. I can only log in using ssh. Using the recovery mode switches on the vga output of the machine.
<reggie> i have problem with iftop in ubuntu vserver
<reggie> pcap_open_live(dummy3): socket: Operation not permitted
<Alotesnivek> Um, how?
<reggie> i run in as root
<Alotesnivek> Ubuntu is alien to me
<kltrg> te, Thanks for your help and it's nice to know that
<escott> Alotesnivek, are you using 32 or 64bit
<reggie> can somebody help me
<theadmin> Alotesnivek: It's a set of commands... But okay, let me give you the file itself.
<escott> Alotesnivek, you are also missing a ";" it may be easier to do this in the gui
<braiam> nclx: escott i take the risk so im going to reboot, wish me luck
<braiam> escott: ty
<Alotesnivek> ohh
<escott> Alotesnivek, open your file browser, create a folder called "bin"
<theadmin> escott: No need.
<theadmin> escott: Sec.
<CheckMate> what is Metasploit Channel ??
<Alotesnivek> kk
<escott> Alotesnivek, then create a file in "bin" named skype-fixed.sh and edit it with a text editor to contain the following : export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=3
<escott> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<rww> !alis | CheckMate
<ubottu> CheckMate: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<escott> Alotesnivek, now if you are using a 32bit system not a 64bit system change lib32 to lib
<BorgTK2001> subcool: You know how adb works on Ubuntu?
<starlays> how can i install a .deb file?
<CheckMate> I'm sorry but I'm new here :)
<xangua> starlays: double clic on it
<xangua> starlays: better install from repository
<adduser> well
<Deddly> I have an odd connectivity problem. My internet connection is through a mobile phone (tethering) and it appears to connect fine but the only wib site that works is Google. Any ideas?
<adduser> somebody
<adduser> help with dell wireless 1937 driver
<adduser> help with dell wireless 1937 driver
<adduser> anybody
<xangua> !someone | adduser
<ubottu> adduser: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Alotesnivek> kk done
<theadmin> Alotesnivek: http://stikked.com/view/9439585 - click "Download Paste", save the file, in the GUI mark it executable and run.
<theadmin> Oh, am I late?
<escott> Alotesnivek, save and close the file, then right click and make it executable
<starlays> xangua: when i double click on it it opens ubuntu software center ... and that it
<escott> Alotesnivek, finally double click on it and see if things work now
<adduser> anybody
<adduser> help with dell wireless 1937 driver
<starlays> xangua: i have ubuntu natty
<adduser> under bt4
<xangua> adduser: backtrack is not supported here
<Deddly> adduser: Please ask your question
<te> adduser: lspci | pastebinit
<adduser> is it true ?
<rww> pulgoki: turn off your !seen script, please.
<adduser> why not here ?
<starlays> how can in stall a .deb file in ubuntu natty?
<oCean> !backtrack | adduser
<ubottu> adduser: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<te> adduser: lsmod | pastebinit
<theadmin> starlays: The usual way, sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<CheckMate> ?
<xangua> starlays: yes, softwre center installs deb
<braiam> escott: it's all ok
<xangua> software centre*
<starlays> xangua: how? where?
<adduser> thanks for cooperation
<adduser> )
<escott> braiam, blacklisting worked. good i didnt have enough faith :)
<xangua> starlays: double clic on the deb, and it install it
<braiam> escott: also have a bonus, i can use tty now
<Deddly> I have an odd connectivity problem. My internet connection is through a mobile phone (tethering) and it appears to connect fine but the only wib site that works is Google. Any ideas?
<angheloko> aside from mutt, is there any command line app that can send attachments?
<te> adduser: and send resulting url
<starlays> xangua: i double click on it an nothing happents ... the i told you it is opening software center and that it... nothing more or less
<subcool> BorgTK2001, no-
<Deddly> wib/web
<Yuval> Hey! I am using "nohup java myapp &" to run a process in the background, that will continue to run even after I log out from SSH. However, when I try to log in again and see the process in the "jobs" list, it is not there...
<angheloko> something like nautilus-sendto, but in cli
<escott> Yuval, it won't be in jobs because jobs is attached to the bash shell which you closed. it should be listed in top though
<adduser> ok
<theadmin> Yuval: Obviously, you closed your bash session, the job is no longer "yours".
<Alotesnivek> ahh sweetness, thanks so much!
<escott> Yuval, you will have a hard time connecting to it though, if that is your goal you should use screen
<barcef> IS there any way to resize the dock icons?
<Yuval> What I need is to start the java process, log out, and still be able to kill it once I log back in
<escott> Alotesnivek, you might also want to edit your .bashrc to include "export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin"
<theadmin> Yuval: You are -- killall java
<theadmin> Yuval: xD
<xangua> barcef: unity launcher¿ there is a plugin for that on compiz i believe
<Yuval> thnx, Ill use top
<MonkeyDust> xangua: Desktop - Ubuntu Unity Plugin - Experimental - Panel opacity
<MonkeyDust> xangua: Desktop - Ubuntu Unity Plugin
<Fish__> can someone help, when i run ./configure it gives me an libsgm error
<theadmin> Yuval: htop (a nice frontend to top) may also interest you.
<Yuval> thanks\
<xangua> MonkeyDust: aaah.... if you kwow what plugin is tell barcef , not me ¬¬
<Yuval> when I use "&" to run a process in background, should it now show up in "top"? (cos it doesnt)
<BorgTK2001> subcool: Another 'easy' step is try every single USB slot just in case
<Yuval> I used "nohup java myapp &" and then "top | grep java", and it is empty
<Yuval> (I am using EC2)
<angheloko> Yuval, try ps... the process may not be in top
<Fish__> can someone help, when i run ./configure it gives me a libsgm error
<Yuval> thanks
<Yuval> works
<theadmin> Fish__: ./configure fopr what app?
<theadmin> s/fopr/for/;
<Fish__> theadmin: mangle
<Puck_> Hi, Is there a Ubuntu pastebin like site where I can post a screen shot of a installer panic?
<theadmin> Puck_: http://imm.io/
<Puck_> Thank's "theadmin"
<gnewb> !pastebin | Puck_
<ubottu> Puck_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Yuval> angheloko> If i use "nohup java ..." , then log out, sign in again, the "ps" doesnt show "java" anymore
<Yuval> Is there a way I can see the processes that were started using a previous session with nohup?
<thevishy> is it possible to freeze the OS and put it into USB ?
<angheloko> Yuval, the command is only valid in your session
<angheloko> oh.. nohup
<Yuval> So how can I keep track of previously processes started with nohup?
<v_v> Yuval: what do you mean. ps -ef|grep java
<thevishy> I suppose its not possible as lots of hardware dependencies are there
<edbian> thevishy, What do you mean
<v_v> Yuval: 'ps' doesn't show all the processes
<edbian> thevishy, 'freeze' the OS?
<thevishy> edbian, like need to use my friends laptop , but my OS
<gnewb> thevishy: Sort of, you mean like a USB LiveCapture?
<Sidewinder1> thevishy, Would clonezilla do what you want?
<angheloko> Yuval, ps aux or ef?
<Deddly> I have an odd connectivity problem. My internet connection is through a mobile phone (tethering) and it appears to connect fine but the only web site that works is Google, no other web site will load. I have experienced the same problem on several different computers running various versions od Ubuntu and Xubuntu but never had this problem with Windows. Any ideas?
<Bilz> alright guys. there was a program which I dont remember the name of, that fixes the titles of your music and stuff. anyone know the name?
<edbian> thevishy, check this out:  http://susestudio.com/
<edbian> thevishy, You can make your own distro then use usb startup creator to put it on a usb drive3
<thevishy> thats true edbian
<edbian> Bilz, There are a number of them.  ex falso is one that I use
<edbian> Bilz, They're called ID3 Tag editors
<gnewb> thevishy: Yes, just make a persistent USB stick, there are a few ways to do it.
<Bilz> edbian, thanks
<edbian> Bilz, sure
<Puck_> Hi, again can someone look at http://imagebin.org/154376 and tell me where to go for help..  I am trying to install 11.04 in a Vbox machine on a debian squeeze host... my CD iso  MD5's ok.
<thevishy> thanks all , lots of ideas theree
<theadmin> Puck_: Not enough RAM for the vbox.
<edbian> Puck_, That's a kernel panic.  Usually that sort of thing is caused by bad hardware
<theadmin> edbian: init segfaulted -- not enough RAM.
<edbian> theadmin, I see
<d1b> hi i can't install ubuntu in virtualbox 4.04 - is this normal (ubunt 11.04 desktop release) - the sha256sum matches what it should
<d1b> i get dropped to a busybox pompt :/
<theadmin> Hm, or maybe indeed they messed up the vbox hardware, edbian
<Puck_> What kind ? CD, processor, memory??
<theadmin> Too many people with the same problem xD
<edbian> theadmin, Perhaps.  I think you're right
<Yuval> it works with ps aux... Actually a weird thing. I used "java ..." without "nohup" and it seems like the process keeps running after I logged out and signed in again :/
<d1b> the error is unable to find a medium containg a live file system
<theadmin> d1b: Awkward. Is that a USB device or something?
<d1b> theadmin: erh usb device...
<d1b> no
<theadmin> Puck_: The RAM. You can change it in the VM propertis
<d1b> this is a virtualbox guest - unable to boot
<theadmin> d1b: Well, the ISO -- is it located on a USB device or a networked filesystem?
<jc> hello.. i need help with my wireless. cant get it config
<d1b> on a scale of 1 - 10 fail, i give this 11
<d1b> theadmin: nope
<d1b> it is on my hard disk
<theadmin> d1b: Well what can I say... xD No idea.
<gnewb> Puck_: There are many System Rescue utilities, one is a HDD thing and one is a check-mem thing, that panic looks like Hardware to me, bad sectors in or on the HDD?
<edbian> jc, What card do you have?
<Fish__> can someone help, when i run ./configure trying to install mangle, it gives me a libsgm error
<d1b> theadmin: im going to try kvm
<theadmin> d1b: What's the host? It works fine on Win7, WinXP and Arch as hosts here.
<jc> bcm4306 rev 3
<d1b> maybe virtalbox is silly
<v_v> Fish__: paste your messages ?
<Fish__> cannot find libgsm: Is it installed? Also make sure you have the libgsm development packages installed.
<van7hu> hi jc
<edbian> jc, I have the same card :)  Do you have internet access via some other method?  You only need it to install 2 packages then this card will work
<jc> yes
<v_v> Fish__: install it then
<theadmin> d1b: Plus, the latest is 4.0.8, maybe you should upgrade VBox.
<CheckMate> d
<edbian> jc, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<v_v> Fish__: the -dev package
<CheckMate> what does this mean -> * #backtrack-linux :Cannot send to channel ??
<theadmin> !register | CheckMate
<ubottu> CheckMate: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<v_v> Fish__: maybe it's libgsm..-dev
<subcool> anyone know what the difference between android EB15 and EC05
<edbian> jc, That installs the firmware for the card to work.   After it installs you should have a /lib/firmware/b43 folder with stuff in it
<v_v> Fish__: apt-cache search libgsm.*dev
<Puck_> "theadmin"  I can boot the CD and start the installer from a system cold boot. so the HW  "fault" is not found without a vbox thingy...
<thevishy> is it possible to install OS on a USB and just work on it ?
<d1b> theadmin: nah
<jc> yes i tried that.. it never shows up on the additional drivers list
<theadmin> Puck_: Yes, the VirtualBox virtual "hardware" is at fault.
<thevishy> no hdd!
<xangua> !usb | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<d1b> theadmin: it works fine in kvm :/
<thevishy> I dont need to install from USB disk , just install Ubuntu to a USB and work from that
<edbian> jc, Don't worry about additional drivers.  Have you also install b43-fwcutter   ?
<edbian> jc, The additional drivers thing is buggy and inconsistent.
<jc> yessir.. did them both
<edbian> jc, sudo modprobe b43
<Puck_> OK! thanks I'll go thru the 'settings" again..
<edbian> jc, That last command inserts the b43 driver.  (like activating it) restarting the machine has the same affect
<jc> k standby
<Fish__> ok now when i try and ./configure it gives me a speex error
<v_v> Fish__: you know what to do :)
<jc> still not listed.. i get a message back
<theadmin> Fish__: Maybe you'll try to find a PPA or a Ubuntu pakage for this thingy instead? Compiling from source is always a bad idea (unless you're a Gentoo or a Slackware user, of course)
<ericb> someone please help, i cant detect wifi signals using ubuntu 10.10.
<jc> after modprobe cmd
<edbian> jc, what is the message?  Please use my name when you're talking to me like I'm doing for you
<Deddly> Internet connectivity problem - my internet connection is through a mobile phone (tethering) and it appears to connect fine but the only web site that works is Google, no other web site will load. I have experienced the same problem on several different computers running various versions od Ubuntu and Xubuntu but never had this problem with Windows. Any ideas?
<RA_drc> 
<theadmin> Deddly: Some weirdness with some firewalls or the DNS?
<ericb> anyone??
<angheloko> ericb, what's your wireless card?
<RA_drc> ericb: you're being very vague, give us more details
<angheloko> lspci | grep -i net
<Fish__> theadmin: can't find one http://www.mangler.org/download/
<Deddly> theadmin: This is a standard Ubuntu installation straight from the box
<nithin935> Deddly, its ur apn problem , just check with ur service provider for ur correect apn
<ericb> angheloko: http://markg87.net/lenovo-ideapad-v460-specifications/
<theadmin> Deddly: Well, try setting your DNS servers to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<omichalek> hi all, I cannot apt-get upgrade my ubuntu, I get this error:  dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 22395 package 'ed':
<angheloko> ericb, are you connecting via network manager?
<ericb> yes
<Deddly> nithin935 & theadmin: Thank you, I'll look into it
<LAcan> how do I enumerate UID's and GUID's?
<angheloko> ericb, and your saying you're not getting any w-networks?
<Proz01d> i'm also trying to set my dns (on openvpn) however when i push 8.8.8.8 or .4.4 to the clients they can't hit any websites.
<LAcan> Proz01d, whos IP's are those? your dns servers?
<angheloko> LAcan, /etc/group, /etc/passwd
<theadmin> LAcan: They're Google's public DNS servers.
<frode_> someone now howto fix this MUTT error: CREATE failed: [ALREADYEXISTS] Folder name conflicts with existing folder name.
<LAcan> 8.8.8.8 is googles public dns servers? i dont think so
<oCean> LAcan: it is
<theadmin> LAcan: It is, google-public-dns-a.google.com
<ZykoticK9> LAcan, actually 8.8.8.8 is correct (i'm not sure about the 8.8.4.4)
<LAcan> will the line in fstab "//10.4.20.141/_shared	/home/poweruser/_shared	smbfs	credentials=/home/poweruser/.smbcredentials,GUID=119" give read/write access to all members of group 119?
<randomuser> i have a bash session to a remote machine to launch various pulseaudio utilities.  paman, for example, fails to connect to the audio server.  Is this a permissions issue, or do i need a full blown session?  I cant find anything related to the attempt i the logs
<LAcan> well i leanr something new everyday!
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: That too, a secondary DNS server of theirs
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, i figured it was correct (i just didn't know for sure) ;)
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: Well now you do
<Fish__> now i'm getting a x11 error
<LAcan> fstab help anyone?
<omichalek> hi all is my ubuntu messed up? I cannot upgade my packages! this is what I get after apt-get dist-upgrade http://pastebin.com/tWDhdv49
<theadmin> omichalek: Never do apt-get dist-upgrade on Ubuntu, ends up breaking stuff.
<nithin935> omichalek: upgrading always creates problems, try a freash install
<nithin935> @theadmin: i agree
<omichalek> theadmin: nithin935 sudo apt-get upgrade is the same
<michael__> hallo stefan
<Skaperen> theadmin: why do you say that?
<trism> if you don't dist-upgrade, you won't, in general, get new kernels, so that is a terrible suggestion
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, FYI dist-upgrade is the same as using the GUI Update Manager...
<MacSkyrate> someone now howto fix this MUTT error: CREATE failed: [ALREADYEXISTS] Folder name conflicts with existing folder name.
<ericb> angheloko: yeah, i can't detect any wifi networks
<theadmin> brb.
<MacSkyrate> there must be a folder i miss here
<Skaperen> the only times I've seen apt-get dist-upgrade break stuff is when apt-get upgrade would break it, too
<Travis-42> What would people recommend for doing a presentation on Ubuntu. Is LibreOffice Impress good enough?
<omichalek> theadmin nithin935 Skaperen trism no matter whether apt-get or GUI, it gives the same error, what's wrong?
<nithin935> omichalek- yes , its better to go for a freash install do ya agree
<MacSkyrate> give up
<nithin935> omichalek: apt-get is the backend for the gui, they are same
<angheloko> ericb, what's the output of lspci | grep -i net?
<nithin935> man
<ZykoticK9> nithin935, dist-upgrade has nothing to do with upgrading to a new version of Ubuntu... it for updating new packages
<Skaperen> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' ... maybe that file is broken?
<MacSkyrate> this mutt error seems as a normal fault.. but google is not my friend here
<Skaperen> omichalek: double check that you have not run out of disk space somewhere ... do the command "df -a"
<nithin935> ZykoticK9: yes typo man,
<arquebus> MacSkyrate: #mutt
<omichalek> ZykoticK9 the 2nd line says there is df -a
<Skaperen> omichalek: then re-run "apt-get update"
<omichalek> ZykoticK9:  sorry
<MacSkyrate> arquebus: jupp
<nithin935> wat i meant is wen upgrading to a newer version go for ffresh install, otherwise apt-get is as essential as a gun in the army
<MacSkyrate> something fails when sending email
<MacSkyrate> arquebus: its all good until i send email
<angheloko> there are just times in the day where /usr/bin/X will eat up some resources...
<Skaperen> fresh installs are usually the cleanest for any OS ... BSD, Linux, OSX, Windows ... even on mainframes (BTDT)
<MacSkyrate> arquebus: then this error shows up: CREATE failed: [ALREADYEXISTS] Folder name conflicts with existing folder name.
<cocomango> hello
<cocomango> i have some generall computer questions
<cocomango> not OS specific
<cocomango> could i ask them here,or is this the wrong channel?
<omichalek> Skaperen: I do have enough free space several gigs both home and root
<jc> i have an ext usb drive with its own power source. after a while it shut off on me and i gotta press the power button to get it back.. any ideas how i can keep that thing on perm?
<Skaperen> omichalek: do "df -a -i" to check inodes, too
<ericb> angheloko: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
<ericb> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01
<Skaperen> omichalek: then do "apt-get update" again and see if file /var/lib/dpkg/available looks normal ... do "apt-cache dump" to see if that works
<cocomango> okay,i will ask away
<cocomango> is it possible to send a program to a gpu
<cocomango> then have it run independantly
<jc> no?
<project2501a> not if the program does not have code directly addressing the gpu
<cocomango> if it does?
<cocomango> all the code uses is the gpu's functions
<angheloko> ericb, see if your wireless is up - ifconfig
<cocomango> and gpu memmory
<project2501a> well, if it has been compiled let's say against the cuda library, yes.
<Skaperen> jc: hmmm ... mine never powered off ... just spun down ... would spin back up OK ... except for one seagate one
<cocomango> so it can be done?
<nithin935> yes
<nithin935> u can
<nithin935> read abt nvidia cuda
<nithin935> yes
<nithin935> it cam
<cocomango> and could the gpu send a signal to the cpu?
<cocomango> over something such as
<hyper_ch> hmmm, I have an Ubuntu here that completely refuses to boot... even when using single user.... I don't even get to GDM and none of the TTYs are working when it stops doing stuff.... here's the syslog I got when booting from a live cd http://www.sjau.ch/syslog.txt
<cocomango> usb,firewire or something else?
<inthl> my system is shutting down after a few minutes when init 0 was initiated or restarting after the same long duration - this happens since I am using a SSD - any ideas why this occurs? it takes about 3-5 minutes to halt/reset. filesystem is ext3
<project2501a> over avian pigeons.
<nithin935> the regular interface its connected to, am not an expert, but nvidia cuda project
<nithin935> aims at using the vast powerr of a gpu
<cocomango> I meant if the regular interface is not available
<nithin935> and its awesome wat i heard
<cocomango> could a gpu be programmed to send over a usb?
<project2501a> programmed to send over a usb, what?
<gnewb> How do I wget and install SRWare Iron, or is it an apt-get and do I need to add a ppa?
<cocomango> could a gpu send signals directly over some protocol,to reach a cpu that it is not connected to by the regular interface?
<nithin935> yes yes man read on cuda
<project2501a> cocomango: yes and no.
<nithin935> "cuda "
<coldpizza72i> im trying to move a bunch of folders from my windows mount to another drive but i get "mv: cannot remove directory ... : operation not supported"
<Strahlex> hi
<project2501a> cocomango: you are talking about distributed operating system
<project2501a> cocomango: you are talking about distributed operating systems
<Skaperen> cocomango: any device on the bus could, in theory, get access to other devices on the bus
<project2501a> which is the area of much research.
<Skaperen> cocomango: in PCI that is true ... not sure about PCIe
<project2501a> Skaperen: not if it is not within the address space of the computer
<hellz> hi im wondering if anyone could help me figuring out what JRE would use the least RAM
<coldpizza72i> any ideas?
<cocomango> so it would be possible since the gpu should be able to reach anything on the bus,without needing a cpu?
<project2501a> hellz: buy more ram.
<Skaperen> project2501a: if it is not within the address space, then it can't be used at all even by the CPU
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, are you moving via nautilus or terminal?
<coldpizza72i> terminal
<hellz> lol
<project2501a> Skaperen: my point exactly. so it is not in theory. it needs to be within addressable space, by some mechanism.
<hellz> i need more slots
<project2501a> hellz: buy denser memory :P
<coldpizza72i> angheloko: *
<Strahlex> can someone please file a bug that the default Ubuntu server for austria (tu-wien) is really slow and that the inode server (ubuntu.inode.at) should be used as default?
<Skaperen> project2501a: and if it is a device that works, it is
<omichalek> Skaperen: still same error. /var/lib/dpkg/available is 2.7 MB. The 2nd line in http://pastebin.com/tWDhdv49 says there is a missing colon at the end
<industria> hellz: You need to measure
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, from a mounted win dir, rght? are u sure its mounted?
<korgrim_> nouveau + gallium3d really does the trick to still have enabled brightness hotkeys =)
<hellz> measure?
<project2501a> hellz: how much memory do you have right now?
<coldpizza72i> yes im positive angheloko
<hellz> 12 gigs
<project2501a> ... wtf are you running?
<hellz> im running java based bots
<ericb> angheloko: nada
<industria> hellz: it not really possible to make a general statement about what JRE uses the least RAM
<project2501a> bots?
<project2501a> BOTS?
<project2501a> porn bots?
<pcpower> lol java
<angheloko> ericb, no output from ifconfig?
<hellz> no for runescape lol
<Nisstyre> lolyes
<pcpower> that's all I have to say
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, can you check ownership of the win dir
<project2501a> ubuntu, this is what happens when you do not point the user to the manual....
<Skaperen> omichalek: maybe one of your sources is corrupt ... have you modified /etc/apt/sources.list?   try trimming it down to minimal sources and redo "apt-get update"
<omichalek> Skaperen: will try
<coldpizza72i> angheloko: drwxrwxtwx
<iszak> What's the best way to migrate from an old ubuntu install to a new one? of course with the same programs, settings.
<coldpizza72i> that t is an r*
<Skaperen> omichalek: comment out sources you don't need or added
<nit-wit> iszak, from what to what distro?
<coldpizza72i> angheloko:  drwxrwxrwx
<angheloko> hmm.. the destination's ownership? what's your command?
<Skaperen> omichalek: especially the partner and third-party sources
<WeSSaM__> hi all
<mactimes> Hi.  Is there a fix for Unity to have applications icons shown in the notification area?
<coldpizza72i> angheloko: thats the same for both drives.... "ls -l /media/"
<Skaperen> omichalek: FYI, I will be afk in 2 minutes ... G/L
<jscherer26> Unity question. I have a dual monitor setup and when I have a program open in the left monitor and it needs to open a new window, it always opens it in a very small area at the left most of my screen (like a third monitor space). I then have to drag it out of that space so that I can expand it. If I open the same program on the right monitor it is fine. Any ideas? Or any ideas on how I should document it as a bug?
<nit-wit> mactimes, not exactly the answer but worth considering.   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/
<omichalek> Skaperen: there are no packages to be upgraded now :)
<WeSSaM__> how i can change my Interface without login out ?
<mactimes> nit-wit, I'll check that.  Thank you.
<iszak> nit-wit, from ubuntu 11.04 to ubuntu 11.04
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, ok, strange.. do you have enough memory - df -h?
<nit-wit> iszak, from what to what distro?
<hyper_ch> hmmm, I have an Ubuntu here that completely refuses to boot... even when using single user.... I don't even get to GDM and none of the TTYs are working when it stops doing stuff.... here's the syslog I got when booting from a live cd http://www.sjau.ch/syslog.txt
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, what's the full command you used?
<iszak> nit-wit, I just told you.
<angheloko> iszak, from 11.04 - 11.04
<iszak> exactly, to a new computer.
<coldpizza72i> for moveing the file? angheloko ?
<nit-wit> iszak, that is not old to new that is the same distro. Do you want another desktop?  Can you be more clear.;)
<iszak> nit-wit, I want to (?:re)?install ubuntu 11.04 on a new/other system and migrate all my programs/settings.
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, yes, the complete command.. see if you have enough space as well
<nit-wit> iszak, brio the screen goes by and we help a lot of people snapping at a helper is not a good idea.;)
<savid> Does anyone know of any good apps for uploading/syncing with my amazon cloud drive?
<nit-wit> iszak, clone it with clonezilla.
<iszak> can't, not an option.
<nit-wit> why
<coldpizza72i> angheloko: mv /media/windows/ProgramData /media/datadrive/windowBackup/
<tappi> what's the easiest way to extend a desktop to an external display on a random laptop using the newest ubuntu?
<mrdeb> randr
<coldpizza72i> angheloko: what should i be looking for with "df -h" im not a pro at linux yet
<iszak> nit-wit, because It's a different system? you can't just drop in the same files/hard drive into another system can you? atleast not with windows.
<angheloko> iszak, how bout tar-ing - tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/<backupfile>.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /
<Strahlex> someone from official ubuntu team here?
<iszak> angheloko, that could work but isn't there a way to export my programs + all my configs should be in my home, so tar that up, and just reinstall app the programs?
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, that will give you the size of your disks... make sure you have enough
<angheloko> iszak, that'll export everything inc configs and apps
<stravant> How do I change the icons of things in the Unity launcher?
<angheloko> iszak, *backup everything
<nit-wit> iszak, your not transferring windows, it is quite likely that a clone will work, no reason it shouldn't, and a clone does not destroy the original.
<jscherer26> stravant how do you want to change them?
<trism> stravant: best idea is probably to create a custom launcher (right click the desktop, create launcher) then you can choose any icon you want (and then drag the file to the launcher)
<nit-wit> iszak, are you trying to move a wubi?
<stravant> I did that but it just shows up as the default icon once I've dropped it into the unity launche
<ericb> angheloko: usb, eth1 and lo
<trism> stravant: I've found you need to use a different name if it is for an app already in /usr/share/applications (for instance, my Terminal launcher I had to rename to Gnome Terminal to get recognized)
<stravant> so, obviously I need to edit it where ever it's storing that info, any idea where it would be located?
<angheloko> !PM | ericb
<ubottu> ericb: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<coldpizza72i> angheloko: i have plenty of room on the destination disk
<stravant> Also, I noticed that some of the thing in the lanucher that were there by default have more options in one single launcher, how can I add those for my own launchers?
<ericb> sorry about that
<stravant> I want to know where all of those settings are stored
<angheloko> ericb, run ifconfic eth1 down
<industria> stravant: I found that I needed to generate a SVG icon for my IntelliJ for the icon to show up in the launcher
<angheloko> ericb, *ifconfig
<stravant> I am using an svg already =/
<stravant> still doesn't work
<trism> stravant: the launcher api page describes how to add quicklist items https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI , also someone is working on a gui to edit them, but I can't seem to find the link
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, try cp-ing instead?
<di3gopa> Hello everyone! is there any way to put the menu bar and title bar on the top bar on ubuntu classic 11.04 like in unity?
<coldpizza72i> angheloko: that doesnt work iether
<angheloko> ack
<stravant> trism: Thanks, I don't need a GUI, I'm happy editing them by hand
<ericb> done
<ericb> angheloko: done
<angheloko> ericb, then up it again - ifconfig eth1 mode Managed && ifconfig eth1 up
<alextybob> in this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery how do i / what should i put for start and end?
<ericb> angheloko: do i type that ?
<cocomango> another question
<stravant> Any idea where the .desktop files for the things that were in the lanucher by default are?
<angheloko> ericb, yes
<MrKeuner> !"downgrade package"
<CrustyBarnacle> stravant, trism: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/how-to-unity-quicklists-for-libreoffice-gmail-and-chromium/
<coldpizza72i> angheloko: any other suggestions?
<ericb> angheloko : sudo ifconfig eth1 mode Managed && ifconfig eth1 up
<ericb> mode: Unknown host
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, remount the drive?
<coldpizza72i> how do you unmount
<cocomango> I have a question
<cocomango> with the correct software
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, sudo umount /media/*
<cocomango> could a computer boot a file transfer protocol
<cocomango> with no cpu,just a gpu?
<industria> stravant: I found a bunch in /usr/share/applications
<gocat_rules> folks, anyone any idea what I have to do when adding a new ppa to my software sources using linux mint 10 and it says "copy the code; deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main"? grrr
<fizyplankton> is there any way to change $COLUMNS and $LINES thru CLI?
<gocat_rules> any ideas?
<angheloko> ericb, hmm.. it seems that eth1 is not your wireless card... can you show the output of ifconfig
<Rziz> stravant: panel launchers are copied from a default gconf scheme in /apps/panel/default_setup defined in /etc/gconf/schemas/panel-default-setup.entries
<angheloko> ericb, and iwconfig
<Rziz> stravant: at least, the initial panel launchers are
<stravant> Rziz: Any idea what would be causing the launchers to just show the default "spring" laucnher icon when I move them into the launcher?
<ericb> angheloko: http://pastebin.com/RWSpc4Uv
<fizyplankton> is there any way to change $COLUMNS and $LINES thru CLI? i
<angheloko> ericb, so its eth2..
<MrKeuner> how can I use an earlier version of unison in 11.04?
<trism> stravant: if you edit the icon after creating the launcher, it adds an additional Icon: entry to the end of the file, but the launcher uses the first Icon: entry it finds (nautilus will use the last), someone was going to file a bug about it, but don't know if that ever happened
<MrKeuner> how can I install an earlier version of unison in 11.04?
<cocomango> one last thing,using this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUDA you dont need to use a cpu in a computer,as long as you compile agaisnt that ,same software will run on a gpu
<fizyplankton> is there any way to change $COLUMNS and $LINES thru CLI? im sshing from my droid and the screen size is wrong
<ericb> it still gives me mode: unknown host error
<cocomango> (same,with some functional difrences)
<cocomango> wait
<cocomango> wrong thread
<cocomango> ignore that
<ericb> angheloko: it still gives me mode: unknown host error
<BorgTK2001> MrKeuner: Unity?
<BorgTK2001> Unity can be installed on 10.10+
<angheloko> ericb, your usb0 has an IP already.. is this a dongle?
<coldpizza72i> angheloko: still wont work?
<coldpizza72i> it still doesnt work.*
<stravant> trism: Oh, thanks. I see that in the file when I open it in a text editor, and removing it does fix it
<MrKeuner> BorgTK2001, yes
<pcgeek32147> why cant i upgrade 11.04 it keeps saying something about held pack
<MrKeuner> BorgTK2001, ah no unison
<m3asmi> hii I have this error when I launch totem with videos :totem: Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :0.0.
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, what's the fs type of your dest drive? (fdisk -l)
<hyper_ch> on a US keyboard, how do you access the pipe?
<coldpizza72i> angheloko: do you think the problem could have something to do with the fact im using a live cd
<ericb> angheloko: its my phone, using it to get wifi signal then share it to my laptop
<znejk> Hello, i have installed restricted extras libdvdread4 and libdvdcss2, still the dvd wont read
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, no... not really... live cds are used for situations like this (rescue)
<pcgeek32147> why cant i upgrade to 11.04 it keeps saying something about held packs
<coldpizza72i> angheloko: HPFS/NTFS
<miloskrstic> Evening
<pcgeek32147> why cant i upgrade to 11.04 it keeps saying something about held packs
<miloskrstic> I'm not sure if I'm in the right place for some support
<sattu94> hi i was writing a script, which seemed to work fine on another computer but isnt working on my computer
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, can you make a new dir in /mnt (ie mkdir /mnt/source) then do a mount (ie mount --bind /media/source /mnt/source)
<pcgeek32147> why cant i upgrade to 11.04 it keeps saying something about held packs
<c4str0> test
<CrustyBarnacle> milostrstic: What's your question?
<CrustyBarnacle> miloskrstic: What's your question?
<angheloko> ericb, that changes things... what you may want to do is to tether?
<sattu94> my script gives me not foundeplace.sh
<MrKeuner> how can I install an earlier version of unison in 11.04?
<pcgeek32147> why cant i upgrade to 11.04 it keeps saying something about held packs
<c4str0> i've problem in my ubuntu 10.10,i can't open youtube in my computer
<ericb> nope
<pcpower> I would upgrade to 11.04 but it's only going to add more bugs than I have now :/
<sattu94> CrustyBarnacle: my script gives me the following error: not foundeplace.sh
<ericb> angheloko: nope, what i want to do is to get wifi signal straight from my laptop so i won't need to use my phone to fetch signal
<pcgeek32147> why cant i upgrade to 11.04 it keeps saying something about held packs
<pr4ka5a> hey everybody, how can I install Gammu 1.28.0 on lucid ??
<pcgeek32147> why cant i upgrade to 11.04 it keeps saying something about held packs
<pcgeek32147> why cant i upgrade to 11.04 it keeps saying something about held packs
<sattu94> CrustyBarnacle: and i dont have anything close to foundeplace.sh in my script
<FloodBot1> pcgeek32147: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bashelina> when I use docky, it says : enable compositing ... how do i enable that ???????????
<nit-wit> pcgeek32147, are you fully updated?
<coldpizza72i> angheloko: ok i did that?
<CrustyBarnacle> sattu94: Has the script ever worked?
<miloskrstic> During my install of 11.04 the installer asked what to use for swap space (I have 3 partitions - 1 for windows - 2 for storage 3 for ubuntu) I selected to use my 2nd partion. And now I can't see that partition, is there anyway to restore this or to gain access to the swap partition so I can get all my data that was there?
<coldpizza72i> ok i did that...*
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, do the same for your destination
<sattu94> CrustyBarnacle: yea earlier this evening on the server. i emailed it to myself and now it isnt working on my home computer!
<pcgeek32147> to 10.04 yes im
<CrustyBarnacle> miloskrstic: making a swap partition removes all the previous data
<angheloko> ericb, so you're using your phone now to connect? hmm.. what's iwconfig output?
<CrustyBarnacle> sattu94: Same OS and such?
<coldpizza72i> angheloko: i did both the drives like you said
<nit-wit> pcgeek32147, you can only go from 10,10 to 11.04
<sattu94> well kinda. that was ubuntu 10.04 server, this is ubuntu 10.04 desktop
<pr4ka5a> hey everybody, how can I install Gammu 1.28.0 on lucid ??
<pr4ka5a> hey everybody, how can I install Gammu 1.28.0 on lucid ??
<CrustyBarnacle> sattu94: can you pastebin your script for me?
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, so now you have 2 dirs under /mnt... can you verify the dirs if they contain the same thing as the source and dest drive
<sattu94> sure!
<bashelina> when I use docky, it says : enable compositing ... how do i enable that ???????????
<miloskrstic> ok, thanks for the help. Is there any thing that I might be able to do to try recover the lost data on that partition?
<nit-wit> pr4ka5a, if somebody knows they will answer a continues question will slow down the rsponse.
<ericb> yep
<coldpizza72i> angheloko: just verified
<ericb> angheloko: yep
<pr4ka5a> ok nit-wit I'm sorry :)
<mrdeb> how do you set default application from the command line
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, ok.. so try copying using the /mnt instead of /media
<sattu94> CrustyBarnacle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611141/
<nit-wit> pr4ka5a, no problem,  want you to get help .;)
<nit-wit> *I
<ericb> angheloko: http://pastebin.com/7TzJ2xGc
<pr4ka5a> yes nit-wit
<stowoda_> hi , is there a C channel?
<stowoda_> here on freenode?
<pcgeek32147> that what mean im trying 2 get 10.10 but it keeps saying something about held packs
<pr4ka5a> I'm trying to Install Gammu version 1.28.0 on lucid
<angheloko> ericb, ok.. looks like eth2 is your wireless.. u sure u have wireless networks in your area, ok?
<coldpizza72i> angheloko: looks like it worked thanks
<angheloko> coldpizza72i, ossum
<pr4ka5a> but I don't see the ppa's
<oCean> stowoda_: well, there is ##programming
<stowoda_> oCean, ok thx
<pr4ka5a> nit-wit,  I'm trying to Install Gammu version 1.28.0 on lucid
<ericb> yes, i'm connecting to it using my phone
<ericb> angheloko: yes, i'm connecting to it using my phone
<pr4ka5a> nit-wit,  but I don't see the ppa's
<pr4ka5a> nit-wit, so what is the easiest method to instal it to my machine?
<CrustyBarnacle> sattu94: I don't see what could be causing that...
<angheloko> ericb, this is so effing strange.. have you tried wicd?
<nit-wit> pr4ka5a, do yo9u have the universe repo ticked on in software sources 1st tab 4th box down?
<sattu94> CrustyBarnacle: me too! i just thought of adding #!/bin/bash
<sattu94> CrustyBarnacle:  and then it says bad interpreter
<CrustyBarnacle> sattu94: On my system, I just get the "No such file or directory" as I should running it in my home directory.
<Gskellig> if I have two kernels how do I delete one
<Gskellig> or at least change which one is default
<pcgeek32147> nit-wit that what mean im trying 2 get 10.10 but it keeps saying something about held packs
<te> Gskellig: apt-get will delete it for you.
<pr4ka5a> nit-wit, yes
<pr4ka5a> nit-wit, it is ticked
<sattu94> CrustyBarnacle: uhh, it has some dependent files so it wont work on any system.
<CrustyBarnacle> sattu94: I just added that, and do not get the "bad interpreter".
<pcgeek32147> nit-wit that what mean im trying 2 get 10.10 but it keeps saying something about held packs
<CrustyBarnacle> sattu94: what does "which bash" give you?
<te> Gskellig: uname -a will tell you which one not to remove.
<Gskellig> i know which one to remove
<nit-wit> pr4ka5a, a quick look at google says it is there have you loked in synaptic after a reload not with the search bar, the using the search button that bring a popup to tyoe the search with.
<sattu94> CrustyBarnacle: /bin/bash
<bashelina> How do I enable compositing in ubuntu ????????
<Gskellig> how do i use apt-get to remove it?
<new_kid1> Lucid hangs during boot saying"ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<edpowell> Gskellig, if you know the name of the package you can just do apt-get remove
<nit-wit> pcgeek32147, can you show a screen shot of that message, in image bin.
<te> Gskellig: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*
<haker> hello from poland city elblag
<te> will tell you which kernels you have installed.
<ericb> angheloko: installed wicd, don't know what to do next
<trism> sattu94: try installing tofrodos and running: fromdos /path/to/file; I see carriage returns in the pastebin
<pcgeek32147> hold on
<angheloko> ericb, make sure you remove network-manager... there's some inconsistencies with the 2, iirc
<te> Gskellig: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.#.#   To remove the one you dont need.
<ericb> if i remove network-manager will my usb-tethering still work?
<ericb> angheloko: if i remove network-manager will my usb-tethering still work?
<packetpusher> I've got a question - I have Unity. When I minize some of my programs e.g. xchat and vidalia to what would usually be the bar at the top of the screen. I can't get them back because there is no icon.
<pr4ka5a> nit-wit, let me try it, thanks for advance
<packetpusher> anyone know how to change this behavior?
<roger21> should i use aptitude or apt- for normal stuff installation ?
<new_kid1> Lucid hangs during boot saying"ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found"
<neoinr> Hey, I'm having a problem configuring a USB Presentation HID device in Ubuntu, anyone able to help me?
<sattu94> trism:  yea thanks! someone helpe me solve it on the #bash channel!
<angheloko> ericb, i haven't tried tethering via network-manager.. it might not work anymore if you remove nm... running out of ideas.. hmm.. do you know the SSID of the wl you are trying to connect to?
<ericb> yep
<angheloko> ericb, is it wpa/wpa2?
<jakemp> Arg. Ubuntu just crashed again, and my firefox window is in the upper left most corner, and I cannot maximize it or move it.
<CrustyBarnacle> sattu94: Well... poop. :-/
<ericb> angheloko: yep, wait will try killing network-manager
<ericb> brb
<packetpusher> any suggestions on the whole Unity minimize thing?
<packetpusher> :-S
<angheloko> ericb, wait..
<ericb> ok
<leander_> yay ubuntu chat
<Gskellig> yay
<neoinr> I have the lsusb and dmesg output
<MrKeuner> project version x.yy comes in 11.04. How can I install version x.zz where zz < yy?
<omichalek> Skaperen: the problem remains, I cannot install/update any packages, unistalling works. I will try to remove linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic and boot to an older one. Reinstalling it in synaptic ends up with the same error :/
<MrKeuner> does ubuntu repository keep earlier versions?
<angheloko> ericb, make 2 files - wireless-wpa.sh and wireless-wpa.conf... contents here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/611145/
<packetpusher> I've got a question - I have Unity. When I minize some of my programs e.g. xchat and vidalia to what would usually be the bar at the top of the screen. I can't get them back because there is no icon.
<packetpusher> what do I need to do to change this?
<neoinr> http://pastebin.com/d3JSVM9a
<trism> packetpusher: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html , applications are blacklisted from the notification area by default
<neoinr> thats my lsusb output
<neoinr> for the relevant devic
<neoinr> *device
<FloodBot1> neoinr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<angheloko> ericb, kill network then run the wireless-wpa.sh
<CrustyBarnacle> sattu94: I created the files/dirs in a tmp folder. Got the script to give me "Number of images=0"
<packetpusher> trism, thanks for that
<neoinr> Can anyone help me get my USB presentation device working, details from lsusb and dmesg at http://pastebin.com/d3JSVM9a
<jakemp> and ubuntu just logged me out for no appearent reason.
<jakemp> wth
<sattu94> CrustyBarnacle: it worked out, the bash script while being transitioned through a WIN machine got CRs filled in it.
<neoinr> no?
<CheckMate7> TCP/IP - SYN_SENT but no connection established , any Idea ?
<te> neoinr: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<sattu94> CrustyBarnacle: i figured it out on the #bash channel :D
<leander_> a noob quetion
<neoinr> te: http://pastebin.com/TdAE0nPW although i fail to see how my hard partioning relates to a usb HID
<jakemp> My computer locked up, how can I tell what caused it?
<neoinr> *hard drive
<leander_> how do i cahnge colors on terminal i mean to look like mintterminal
<piboytravis> jakemp: What was going on when it locked up?
<jiltdil> jakemp" locked u?
<kyledr> how can i get arial nicely aliased on ubuntu 11?
<kyledr> i downloaded msttfonts but they're ugly just like on windows
<jakemp> yesterday, I was watching a 720p video and the video stopped, the audio repeated, and the machine became unresponsive
<te> neoinr: So this is an 8G USB drive?
<Gskellig> how to i reload grub
<jakemp> today, I left it sit with the screen locked, a browser, xchat and transmission, and when I came to use it again, it would not respond.
<neoinr> te: no, its a wireless presentation device, http://www.targus.com/us/productdetail.aspx?sku=AMP06US
<oCean> Gskellig: update grub after editing config? sudo update-grub
<Gskellig> thanks
<CrustyBarnacle> sattu94: Good to know! What was it?
<jiltdil> jakemp: output of df -h / please
<lwizardl> jakemp, one of my windows machines does that. Basically the video format used in that video crashed the display drivers for a resolution that is not supported. after the program quits I end up with a 320x240 display and must restart. I think that might be a similar issue for your video card
<sattu94> CrustyBarnacle: MS Carriage Returns while transitioning through an MSWIN PC.
<jakemp> space isn't a problem: http://pastebin.com/2r9nUzAR
<CrustyBarnacle> sattu94: Hence working fine on my side... nice
<jiltdil> jakemp"ok i am seing the pastebin
<sattu94> CrustyBarnacle: your side ? oh yea u copied from HTML.
<siptah> was add-apt-repository removed from ubuntu server 11.04
<te> neoinr: I don't even know what a "wireless presentaion device" is.
<jakemp> lwizardl, but the second time, the laptop was basically idle
<lwizardl> jakemp, oh ok then that is a different issue
<neoinr> te: its basically a wireless mouse/keyboard in a small dongle, also known as a powerpoint clicker
<ericb> angheloko: disabled my usb-tethering, ran the script, to no avail :)
<neoinr> te: on windows systems you just plug it in, and can control mouse with t
<djustice> weird question.. i have a folder of .deb (an apt/archives backup), how can i prune it of old versions? eg, now there are duplicates and old packages i won't need, how can i remove these easily?
<angheloko> siptah, install python-software-properties
<djustice> archlinux had a handy vercmp binary i could script use..
<tanath> anyone know how i can get a list of what shortcuts are on my gnome panel?
<angheloko> ericb, did you run it with sudo?
<Saymon21> .
<ericb> yep
<leander_> hi why i can create box on Glade interface designer
<ericb> angheloko: yep
<djustice> tanath: gconf-editor i think. actual items are individual entries in there somewhere iirc.
<angheloko> ericb, any output in the term?
<oCean> !info python-software-properties | siptah this is the package for add-apt-repository
<ubottu> siptah this is the package for add-apt-repository: python-software-properties (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from. In component main, is optional. Version 0.80.9 (natty), package size 19 kB, installed size 216 kB
<te> neoinr: Have you tried just booting up with it in?
<neoinr> te: yes, the usb dongle connects but i cannot move the mouse or click, and xev does not respond to it
<reggie> cn you give me advice on measuring traffic on linux machines?
<te> neoinr: Try  xinput
<pcpower> iftop/iptop/ntop
<pcpower> @reggie
<nascentmind> Hi. I have put floppy module in the blacklist.conf but it still loads when I boot up. What seems to be wrong?
<tanath> djustice, thanks!
<neoinr> te: what syntax/full command do i use
<piboytravis> reggie: have you tried Munin?
<te> neoinr: I dono
<leander_> i click an it doenst work
<te> neoinr: man xinput
<ericb> angheloko: http://pastebin.com/bU14ucyK
<Jordan_U> nascentmind: What is the exact file you edited?
<piboytravis> who
<piboytravis> whoops
<tanath> djustice, erm, now how do i delete items? won't let me
<tanath> djustice, some editor...
<nascentmind> Jordan_U, blacklist.conf
<djustice> tanath: dunno, sry. im a qt/kde guy. the right click menu once upon a time had a delete item.. :?
<Jordan_U> nascentmind: In your home directory? What is the full path?
<omichalek> Skaperen so i did remove the kernel in question but the problem remains. The thing is, there is no /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_mppe.ko file!
<tanath> djustice, except there is no context menu
<nascentmind> Jordan_U, oh. its /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Gskellig> if I have commands I want to run on boot whats the best way to do that?
<LAcan> can anynoe help me with fstab real quick? im trying to enable readwrite for a user group on a mounted share?
<neoinr> te: i did a test of my touchpad, and recieved events when i moved it. i tested the device and got nothing
<Jordan_U> nascentmind: Can you pastebin the contents of that file?
<escott> Gskellig, rc.local
<nascentmind> Jordan_U, no I don't have that machine with me now. The exact line would be -> blacklist flopyy.
<angheloko> ericb, it means there are no DHCP servers.. i think.. make sure you disconnect your phone.. kill network-manager and make sure that /etc/network/interfaces only contains 'auto lo' and 'iface lo inet loopback', comment the rest of the lines, then try again
<ule> 'sup
<nascentmind> Jordan_U, sorry its blacklist floppy
<djustice> tanath: o.o hahaha :) interesting.
<LAcan> escott can u help me out with an fstab thing real quick?
<escott> LAcan, is this CIFS/samba?
<tanath> djustice, googleing suggests gconftool-2, but that's tedious
<djustice> question, where are the xscreensavers? the config UI lists them all.. but says they are uninstalled.
<LAcan> escott, ya i just neet o understand how the GUID parameter works...?
<djustice> tanath: no idea. why can't you edit the panels manually?
<Jordan_U> nascentmind: That sounds right, but it's hard to debug things like this just from memory. For instance you may have also made a typo on that line, or there may be a syntax error earlier in the file.
<djustice> sounds like a bug or fail..
<escott> LAcan, its just uid=###,gid=#### or some variant thereof. check /etc/group and /etc/passwd for the numbers
<LAcan> escott; im wondering if this line "credentials=/home/poweruser/.smbcredentials,GUID=119" will allow any members of that group to write to the share?
<tanath> djustice, 'cause that's the problem... the icon for at least one shortcut has disappeared
<omichalek> could anybody help, please? whenever I try to install or update any package, I get this: http://pastebin.com/tWDhdv49 Uninstalling packages works.
<omichalek>  I already removed additional sources/ppas and removed the kernel in question
<ericb> angheloko: tried it already (thats what i did when i got disconnected, i disabled my phones wifi) and i got disconnected on my laptop even running the bash script you gave me
<tanath> djustice, this isn't the first time either, so i'm looking to do some cleanup
<escott> LAcan, it should give them group ownership, i dont know all the details with SAMBA though. they may still be restricted by the permissions of the files themselves
<oCean> LAcan: it is uid= or gid=
<LAcan> oCean, not clear.. i must use a UID paramaeter as well?
<nascentmind> Jordan_U, I am pretty sure there is no typo. If there is a syntax error would the kernel quietly ignore and not print in the boot messages? at least it should show in the dmesg output right?
<djustice> tanath: maybe the icon is unavailable at panel creation time? it's located on a seperate partition/device? then gnome automounts it after drawing the panel items? just a guess..
<djustice> if the normal context menus aren't working, sth else..
<oCean> LAcan: there is no guid= paramter, it is uid= (userid) or gid= (groupid) see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<tanath> djustice, nope
<Jordan_U> nascentmind: I don't know.
<LAcan> oCean, ahh right ok ty
<djustice> ah. failcake. plasma<3.
<te> neoinr: Maybe you need some sort of driver software?
<LAcan> oCean, will that give ownebrship and r/w access to the share for any members of that group?
<angheloko> ericb, have you edited your interfaces file? are you using a static IP. from the scripts output it seems a prob with the DHCP (No DHCPOFFERS received).. anyway, try my last suggestion.. gtg now
<tanath> djustice, i suspect it's thumbnails getting cleaned up or something...
<escott> LAcan, you probably want to use both uid and gid at the same time. it would be odd to use only one
<neoinr> te: none available from vendor or 3rd parties to my knowledge, i hadnt thought it would be an issue, it uses the default HID driver for windows
<ericb> angheloko: using dynamic ip. thanks for the help anyway
<franki_> hi, 2 nvida cards , on screen0 glxgears and video ok, but on screen1 is glxgears and video black.
<djustice> ahhh, screensaver issue -> needs an x restart to start the daemon.. seems like the .deb should attempt to launch the daemon tho..
<oCean> LAcan: haven't used it in a while, but it should set the uid/user as owner of the share, so I would think 'yes' to your question
<trism> omichalek: you already ran: apt-get update; right? try: apt-cache dumpavail > Packages; sudo dpkg --update-avail ./Packages;
<LAcan> oCean, escott, ty ima give that a go
<zaapiel> hi
<omichalek> trism i did. is this one line? apt-cache dumpavail > Packages; sudo dpkg --update-avail ./Packages;
<escott> omichalek, head -n 22405 /var/lib/dpkg/available | tail -n 10 | pastebinit
<Gskellig> is there a way to get commands to run as boot besides rc.local
<trism> omichalek: it can be, it is two commands though
<reggie> pcpower: thanks :) from this utils i dont know about iptof, i will try that
<zaapiel> i need to install ubuntu from the command line on kubuntu
<reggie> pcpower: i'm measuring just bandwidth for on eapplication
<escott> Gskellig, cron
<reggie> *application
<zaapiel> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<zaapiel> will that do it?
<aureianimus> Gskellig, you can set a command as startup application
<trism> omichalek: if it doesn't work, go with escott's command, would be interesting to see the actual error (maybe something wrong with your mirror)
<alextybob> if testdisk can't find a partition how bad of an idea is it to delete all mbr data?
<omichalek> trism awesome! it worked and I just updated my packages!
<trism> omichalek: excellent!
<CheckMate7> where can I search for channels ??
<omichalek> trism what did it do actually?
<escott> alextybob, at the least email yourself the output of sudo fdisk -l
<alextybob> ok will do
<trism> omichalek: it regenerated /var/lib/dpkg/available from the apt cache
<qin> CheckMate7: irc.netsplit.de
<qin> CheckMate7: http
<CheckMate7> how can I specific some one here " red " ?
<Gskellig> ?
<qin> CheckMate7: red?
<qin> red?
<omichalek> trism but what was the problem in /var/lib/dpkg/available?  could it have something to do with nvidia binary? or could have used some malicious ppa?
<Gskellig> CheckMate7, like this?
<Jordan_U> CheckMate7: Use thier nick in your message.
<trism> omichalek: there was a syntax error in your available file, I'm not entirely sure how it got there, I was just hoping apt's version was correct
<bbuilt> :)
<lwizardl> does anyone know how to find out what resolution setting your computer bootup screen uses ? reason why is when i turn on my computer it fills the screen properly but when the os loads i'm missing like 5% of the screen on all sides
<pksadiq> !tab | CheckMate7
<ubottu> CheckMate7: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<omichalek> trism and it had something to with /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_mppe.ko
<omichalek> anyway trism Skaperen escott thank you all very much!
<escott> lwizardl, you mean plymouth is running in standard resolution, but X is running widescreen?
<neoinr> lwizardl: Maybe check the config for GRUB (if thats the bootloader you use)
<bbuilt> menu.lst is missing, how to get it
<neoinr> bbuilt: are you sure you want menu.lst? That's for GRUB, not GRUB2 (the current version)
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | bbuilt
<ubottu> bbuilt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> omichalek, we can't find out now cause the files was replaced. in this happens again you can go to the line specified in the error and see what the contents are
<lwizardl> escott, ok when my MSI boot screen pops up and says 512MB VRAM etc its properly full screen but when ubuntu splash loads its edge of the screen is about 5% away from the edges from each side. think like on html the padding would be off
<neoinr> How would I go about customizing the welcome message for SSH?
<leander_> hi can somebody hel
<leander_> p
<neoinr> lwizardl: Tried pressing the autoconfig button on your monitor? Often fixes small resolution errors
<juniour> ya leander tell ur problem
<lwizardl> NeoBlaster, TV not monitor
<escott> lwizardl, well thats plymouth. its probably just using vesa standard resolution instead of a widescree
<pcgeek32147> im on 10.04 trying 2 upgrade 2 10.10 but it says something about held packs or something like that heres pics of what it says (http://img580.imageshack.us/i/screenshotfx.png/ | http://img849.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1nl.png/ )
<neoinr> lwizardl: Wrong name :P
<escott> lwizardl, you can adjust that in /etc/defaults i think. but its only plymouth, not super important
<franki_> hi, 2 nvida cards , on screen0 glxgears and video ok, but on screen1 is glxgears and video black.
<lwizardl> neoinr, yeah this display doesn't have that option
<lwizardl> escott, yeah not super important just a tad anonying
<leander_> ok
<neoinr> lwizardl: Is there no way to manually fine tune its edges then?
<lwizardl> neoinr, nope
<Gskellig> franki_, i gave up on dual graphics cards on ubuntu
<leander_> im using the glade user interface editor but i cant create a box like the tutorial i
<lwizardl> neoinr, kinda looking to see if myth would have an option like in XBMC for screen calibration of edges
<leander_> i click on the box then i click on the designer windows but nothiong happnes
<Gskellig> does anybody know anything about installing mainline kernels?
<bsg> hello, I have problem with vpn connection. my ubuntu host does not response to any packet on ppp0
<leander_> o nvm it solved by itself
<escott> lwizardl, you can pass to the kernel a valid modeline for the framebuffer and it should bring plymouth up in a higher resolution. personally i would say its not worth it, you risk having the system fail to bring up a console is something goes bad
<neoinr> Does anyone know of a program that provides a remote GUI for XBMC? I find it irritating that an app for my Android Phone provides more functionality than the HTTP interface
<lwizardl> escott, yeah i know. I am still trying to get a working system anyway
<giulia> hello, I have a problem with my murrine themes
<giulia> I installed the murrine engine from Synaptic and its themes, also with Synaptic. However, when I go to the "Appearance", I can't see my murrine themes. Any idea on how can I solve my problem ?
<giulia> thank you
<escott> pcgeek32147, aptitude search "~ahold"
<franki_> @Gskellig   ;-)     me to
<pcgeek32147> im on 10.04 trying 2 upgrade 2 10.10 but it says something about held packs or something like that heres pics of what it says (http://img580.imageshack.us/i/screenshotfx.png/ | http://img849.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1nl.png/ )
<neoinr> Does anyone know of a program that provides a remote GUI for XBMC? I find it irritating that an app for my Android Phone provides more functionality than the HTTP interface
<blueghost> hi
<blueghost> how to set default sound card
<dennis_Flash> ciao a tutti
<dennis_Flash> mi vedere?
<dennis_Flash> vedete?
<qin> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giulia> to set the default sound card : System -° Sound
<giulia> and normally, you should set the sound card
<juniour> hi i wann to chnge screen resolution how to do that
<giulia> but my Ubuntu is in French, so I'm not that sure about translations
<ironhalik> what can I do if synaptic got stuck at "applying changes" while installing eclipse?
<blueghost> when "cat /proc/asound/cards"  return "0 [NVidia ] ....\n 1 [CK804]..."
<franki_> sudo  nvidia-settings
<dennis_Flash> sorry
<dennis_Flash> ubottu
<dennis_Flash> hi at all
<dennis_Flash> how are you
<qin> cool
<blueghost> how to switch the CK804 to hw:0
<blueghost> how to switch the CK804 to 0
<pksadiq> blueghost: may be volume applet -> preferences > Hardware ?
<aelen_v> I have an older 10.04-alternate cd, that says in ./dists/lucid/Release "Date: Tue, 27 Apr 2010  9:32:46 UTC". Today a downloaded another alt-cd, that says "Date: Thu, 29 Apr 2010 17:24:55 UTC". Why is it so?
<blueghost> pksadiq:) I have tried. but does not work
<blueghost> pksadiq:) sometime the CK804 is 0, sometime the nvidia is 0
<stallione> Is it possible to create a disk image using dd or something else of a running system
<escott> stallione, bad idea
<blueghost> How to force set ck804 to 0
<Fedorer> hey guys, i tried ubuntu 11.04 (natty) on my pc and it is hang/freeze , app crash ! Has anyone encounter this problem ?
<stallione> escott, thx. other ideas?
<blueghost> giulia:) how to set sound card?
<escott> stallione, you need to mount those partitions as read-only to do that, and or get a fs capable of snapshots
<giulia> normally, you go to System-hardware-sound
<giulia> but my Ubuntu is in French
<giulia> so not sure about translation
<pksadiq> blueghost: did you try unloading the nvidia sound module to start up script? and setting ck804 to 0?
<Younder> nvidea sound module?
<Wieslaw> #ubuntu.pl
<escott> Younder, hdmi
<giulia> sorry to ask, but where can I find help about themes on Ubuntu &
<giulia> ?
<Younder> I found I needed the second latest nvidea driver. The latest caused a interrupt conflict.
<blueghost> pksadiq:) how to set one sound cart to 0
<Younder> giulia, on the bacground rightclick select the last option in the menu and then themes
<blueghost> Now NVidia HDA is the first one. Sometimes ck804 is the first one. two sound cards often change order. How to force a fixed order of their
<kzetts> Hi, I'm having a lot of trouble trying to install from a usb stick, could someone help
<kzetts> ?
<rhin0> kzetts -- blank it with gparted -- create the stick using usb-creator
<Psydoll> hello I require some help please
<kzetts> rhin0: i have in gparted, then i copied over in dd
<kzetts> is usb creator in debian repos?
<Psydoll> I would like to be able to become better at the command line and I have 4 months to improve because i have the whole summer free from exams
<giulia> younder, I'll try this
<giulia> hold on
<pksadiq> blueghost: I think you should add rmmod <module> of nvidia related sound to rc.local and restart
<escott> blueghost, are the actual pci bus locations changing?
<Skaperen> anyone know where there is an archive of older Ubuntu ISO versions that are not longer carried by the mirrors?
<te> Psydoll: Read man files, experiment.
<rhin0> thats the tool anyway kzetts
<rhin0> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Live_USB_creator
<dstaubsauger> Psydoll: do things you'd do anyway and use command line tools for it and look up what you dont know
<kzetts> rhin0: isnt usb creator the windows tool? im not on windows currently
<te> Psydoll: Use console mode,  lynx etc.
<rhin0> it runs on ubuntu I know that
<giulia> Younder, the method you purposed me didn;t work
<te> Psydoll: sudo apt-get install vimtutor
<dstaubsauger> vim /o\
<cookiemon5ter> Skaperen: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<rhin0> its definitely possible from ubuntu -- usb-creator  I think theres a prefix like gtk-usb-creator
<rhin0> for types of package
<Fedorer> hey guys, i tried ubuntu 11.04 (natty) on my pc and it is hang/freeze , app crash ! Has anyone encounter this problem ?
 * Skaperen has his own 2 ways to make a live USB ... 1: copy the ISO and add HD booting ... 2: install it TO the flash drive
<dannyd__> msg nickserv identify mithran danny
<dstaubsauger> dannyd__: fail :D
<dannyd__> lol
<blueghost> escott:) no, I only have one sound card. do not know why there are two hardware. only ck804 is the actual sound card. twice to restart the machine. they sometimes change the order of
<pksadiq> dannyd__: change pass now
<rhin0> usb-creator-gtk -- is available from synaptic package manager "This is a simple utility designed to make startup disks from Ubuntu CDs."
<dstaubsauger> better change your pw before someone else does :D
<dannyd__> i know
<escott> blueghost, one is hdmi sound
<blueghost> escott:) o
<rhin0> you just select the .iso file for your ubuntu -- you can blank the usb from that program -- then write the iso to the usb - makes it bootable -- takes seconds
<Psydoll> dstaubsauger: my use of the terminal is limited to looking around for files, and occasionally moving them, not very much
<rhin0> sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk kzetts
<dstaubsauger> Psydoll: i'm talking about things you'd do anyway without using the terminal
<pcgeek32147> escott its not there
 * Skaperen uses dd to make his live USB flash drive (same for live SD card flash drive)
<dstaubsauger> Psydoll: you could learn loops and variables by batch renamin/converting images or videos for example
<mauro> una pregunta tengo xubuntu y aveces me salen todas las resoluciones como 1024x768 o sino solo se pone en 800x600
<escott> blueghost, if you dont want to use the hdmi sound you could just disable or blacklist the module, but the key question is whose enumeration is changing, the kernel/pci bus or something unique to alsa
<dstaubsauger> mauro: #ubuntu-es
<blueghost> escott:) But how they order it fixed. because only ck804 sound card for the first time, e17's mixer will work. otherwise invalid e17 mixer
 * Skaperen uses this ... http://slashusr.net/ubuntu/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso.img
<escott> blueghost, thats a hard problem :) the devices appear on the bus when they are ready to appear on the bus and get enumerated that way. you can use udev rules to create named symlinks to the devices, but that may not help alsa which has always looked at the raw device exported by the kernel
<Psydoll> dstaubsauger: what is the command name for the batch renaming of files? so i can find it easier that is very interesting
<dstaubsauger> i'd do that with a loop
<dstaubsauger> google while loops in bash
<dstaubsauger> Psydoll: and read man [
<oCean> dstaubsauger: suggesting google is not helpful
<dstaubsauger> Psydoll: [ being the name of the program
<blueghost> escott:) I tried to turn off a sound card settings. but e17 mixer still detects the two sound card. in the same order
<dannyd_> can someone tell me the name of a terminal based irc client?
<dstaubsauger> oCean: but google is :P
<oCean> dstaubsauger: don't suggest google here, thanks
<dstaubsauger> ok :|
<escott> blueghost, you have to remove the module from the kernel. if you run lsmod there should be one for nvidia-snd
<Talu_Foxtrot> Hi everyone *waves* Anyone familiar with the upower patch for Natty?
<pksadiq> dannyd_: may be irssi , I <3
<escott> blueghost, you an rmmod that and the nvidia device should disappear
<Renierius> Hey all, I only recently installed Ubuntu and I've encountered a problem. Today I've been trying to run a game through it's .exe with Wine and it keeps telling me that the file doesn't have the permission, but I can't seem to figure out how to set these permissions. Can any of you guys perhaps help me?
<Talu_Foxtrot> Renierius, have you install GameOnLinux?
<dannyd_> pksadiq, checking it out
<Renierius> I've not tried, would you recommend it?
<pksadiq> Renierius: right click on the exe file > properties and set the permissions
<cookiemon5ter> Renierius: you can use chmod to change permissions
<escott> !permissions | Renierius
<ubottu> Renierius: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Renierius> pksadiq, it wouldn let me.
<nz_cris> hi i just started my adventure with ubuntu and tied to play silkroad online trough Wine but got error: failed to initialize NetEngine
<escott> Renierius, wine expects you to mark your .exe's as executable
<nz_cris> what can i do ??
<jtreminio> Hello all. I would like to set up my SSH to use my server's open key - I have the private key from my Windows install, how do I get my computer to now use this existing key instead of creating a new one?
<pksadiq> Renierius: then , the file might be in CD or some thing like that, copy it to hard disk and do or else use wine app.exe   in terminal
<Renierius> escott: I know, but I can't seem to figure out how, I'll try ubottu's link, thank you.
<escott> jtreminio, put the public key from windows into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<jtreminio> no, it can't be that simple!
<lduros> hello
<neoinr> Out of personal preference, what's better, 22" 16:9 or a 23" 16:10?
<dannyd_> pksadiq, the numbers clip on the irssi website is pretty cool :)
<escott> jtreminio, if you have a key (identity) that you want to use to login to another system thats all you need to do http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/530
<ViRUS> PulseAudio is giving me a hard time. It used to work just fine but after adding a 3rd Graphiccard it suddenly stopped working and I get the message "No cards available for configuration" even though the pulseaudio daemon reports "I: module-udev-detect.c: Found 4 cards.". The ALSA device works fine and is not in use, but pulseaudio just won't use it.
<jtreminio> you're pretty awesome :)
<oCean> !appdb | nz_cris appdb says the game does not work with wine
<ubottu> nz_cris appdb says the game does not work with wine: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lduros> I want to remove the following module from the kerner, when doing modprobe -l I get it as follows: kernel/drivers/net/wireless/adm8211.ko
<lduros>  -- when I do sudo modprobe -r adm8211  -- it doesn't get removed, and when I blacklist it in a file called blacklist-custom.conf, it doesn't blacklist it -- what do i do wrong?
<Talu_Foxtrot> Beside the patch for upower is there anything else I can do to fix the read out of the battery icon in the notification area applet in Maveric
<pksadiq> lduros: tried rmmod -f   ?
<lduros> pksadiq: so I just enter: sudo rmmod -f ? No adm8211? Never used the command
<polyurethane> Hello!
<nz_cris> i've tried there but found only silence ^^
<LAcan_> guys, i cant get smb to start at boot with root privs...?
<LAcan_> smbd
<nz_cris> it looks like i have to emulate windows...
<pksadiq> lduros: but its DANGEROUS to use that anyway
<lduros> so how can I remove the module? :-)
<pksadiq> lduros: use rmmod -f adm8211            or what ever
<escott> LAcan_, what do you mean can't get it to start as root? the service will be started and then should drop privileges
<lduros> pksadiq: ERROR: Removing 'adm8211': No such file or directory
<LAcan_> escottwell i cant get my ubunt shares to work unless i start smbd manually as root
<polyurethane> Can anybody help me? I just installed xubuntu and I am trying to install Ultravnc, I am installing the tar.gz version, how do I install it thorugh this?
<polyurethane> through
<polyurethane> *
<escott> LAcan_, where are the folders you are trying to share?
<LAcan_> escott, in the root ie /winbackuo
<LAcan_>  /winbackup
<escott> LAcan_, and who owns that folder
<LAcan_> escott,  hrmmm likely root
<escott> LAcan_, i think you need to chown it over to whatever the samba server runs as
<LAcan_> escott,  yes root
<LAcan_> escott, can i just change the group to a mutaul one?
<escott> LAcan_, it won't run as root though. it will have its own username
<mongy> im battling with permissions here...  I have a folder I want the user and group to always have rwx permission to and with every dir/file made in it... I did chmod g+rwxs to make it sticky but its not having the effect I want.  help?
<pcgeek32147> im on 10.04 trying 2 upgrade 2 10.10 but it says something about held packs or something like that heres pics of what it says (http://img580.imageshack.us/i/screenshotfx.png/ | http://img849.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1nl.png/ )
<escott> pcgeek32147, aptitude search "~ahold"
<LAcan_> escott, hrmm, it wont let me chown the directory...
<pcgeek32147> i did an found nothnig
<escott> LAcan_, you have to sudo chown since root owns it
<LAcan_> escott, well im doing it thru nautilus as root?
<yeats> pcgeek32147: try apt-get -f install
<yeats> pcgeek32147: (sudo apt-get -f install, that is)
<polyurethane> Alright, I have the java.bin
<polyurethane> What do I open it with?
<polyurethane> What do I open java.bin with..?
<escott> LAcan_, i dont know then. but be careful doing gksudo nautilus... its easy to confuse nautilus windows and leave a root window open. and or have nautilus start drawing roots desktop on top of the users desktop
<escott> polyurethane, chmod +x java.bin; ./java.bin
<yamana> hi all
<blueghost> escott:) http://code.bulix.org/a67p7s-79906 this is lsmod output. Included with the hda-related are snd_hda_codec_hdmi, snd_hda_intel, snd_hda_codec. remove all off them??
<LAcan_> escott, oj i did a "sudo chown -hR winbackup /winbackup" from the CLI and it seems to work but the permissions still show as root...?
<neoinr> I have SSH setup on my server with X11Forwading enabled, however when i ssh in with -X and try to run a program, it spams X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. a few times and then Error: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<owowo1> I'm having some difficulty getting Natty to work on my desktop.  It previously had 10.04 on it but had to wipe it when I couldn't upgrade.  It seems the X server isn't loading.  The install screens looked fine and graphics worked then, but not now.
<owowo1> What should I try?
<ira_gershwin> owowo1: if you can get to the login/splash screen, see if you can choose ubuntu classic instead of unity
<owowo1> The only login screen I get is the CLI one.
<ira_gershwin> aah
<ira_gershwin> right just saw that you said X itself wasn't loading
<kish> does someone know of a decent guide to compiling and configuring one of the kernels compiled from kernel.org?
<guntbert> neoinr: from what client are you trying to connect?
<neoinr> im using the default ssh from within ubuntu terminal
<yamana> kish: maybe LFS?
<guntbert> neoinr: local?
<neoinr> guntbert: yes
<mithran> hi all
<owowo1> ira_gershwin: it's a fresh install so I don't know what's causing it.  It's a P4 from 2002, so it's not exactly new, but I still expect the basics to work.
<hunteros> hi all
<escott> blueghost, that makes it harder i cant tell which is which either. do you know if the output of lspci is changing in any way between boots
<kish> Yanch0, ah good
<guntbert> neoinr: hm...
<neoinr> guntbert: if it helps, X is currently running on the server (if thats an issue)
<blueghost> escott:) thx
<owowo1> I would have stuck with 10.04 until I had more time, but I needed the newer version because it has support for my netgear wireless stick (and I don't have access to the router to plug it in with CAT6).
<yeats> neoinr: you might take a look at this: http://www.unix.com/red-hat/116444-error-cant-open-display-0-0-a.html
<blueghost> bye all, i reboot try
<neoinr> yeats: ok looking now
<guntbert> neoinr: should not matter, as you can do it on your desktop too - are you trying from within the GUI (with xterm) or from a virtual terminal?
<giulia> hello
<pksadiq> owowo1: did you try failsafe graphics mode at GRUB menu?
<giulia> any IRC chatroom where I can discuss about graphic themes ?
<neoinr> guntbert: tried using virtual terminal and xterm
<tomshaw> Anybody have a newer NVIDIA card and get it to work with Natty?
<yeats> neoinr: are you ssh-ing in as the same user that you're currently logged into the GUI as?
<neoinr> yeats: yes
<owowo1> pksadiq: No, I didn't. That's a good thought.  What's the string to enable that in the GRUB menu?
<guntbert> neoinr: it cannot work from a VT (you don't have access to your Xserver from there), but it *should* work from xterm/gnomeTerminal.
<pksadiq> owowo1: may be ESC , I hope
<escott> LAcan_, usually you do chown -R username:groupname folder
<pksadiq> owowo1: that is to show the GRUB menu
<neoinr> Hmm, I will just leave it for now, not that important anyway
<thegladiator> If I dont have that wifi thing in my gnome panel how do I connect to net ??
<thegladiator> from GUI
<guntbert> neoinr: ok, but it *is* odd ...
<thegladiator> I mean isn't there a windows like connection feature for Wifi ?
<Psydoll> does anyone here have knowledge of Network attached storage?
<Psydoll> NAS
<escott> thegladiator, network manager. the icon may be a wired icon if it cant find the wireless
<guntbert> Psydoll: I don't see how that is an ubuntu support question
<pksadiq> owowo1: check the recovery mode , ok?
<neoinr> Has anyone managed to get Terraria working on Wine? I found a forum post about someone who had, but emulating their steps hasn't got me where I needed to be
<thegladiator> escott, can I take that from Menu ?
<owowo1> owowo1: OK.  I'll check that.
<owowo1> pksadiq: Thanks
<escott> thegladiator, in stock install there should be an icon in the upper right. next to sound or mail or something. if there isn't it should also be accessible in the system menus
<mithran> hello
<thegladiator> How do I take it from system menus ?
<escott> thegladiator, is this 11.04 or 10.10
<thegladiator> I see Network tools and Network Connections both dont have option to connect
<thegladiator> 11.04
<thegladiator> Classic
<guntbert> !enter | thegladiator
<ubottu> thegladiator: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<escott> thegladiator, network connections should allow you to enable your wireless. it may be that the wireless driver is missing
<thegladiator> no I am connected through Wifi now
<thegladiator> The problem is that without the gnome panel Netwoork thing I want to connect
<escott> thegladiator, ok then right click on the panel and add the network manager applet
<thegladiator> I want to connect to wireless and not just enable
<thegladiator> escott, I need to set the wireless running in a open box
<pcgeek32147> how do i find what packs have unmet dependencis
<thegladiator> I am looking for the panel connect feature ....standalone
<mithran> how do i find out the nick im using without typing something to the channel with irssi?
<pksadiq> mithran: /whois        , I hope
<Flannel> mithran: It's in your status bar, or type /nick in the server window
<escott> thegladiator, right click on the panel. add an applet. i think you want the network manager
<thegladiator> escott, without gnome panel is it possible to do this ?
<thegladiator> panel is one way but I need it without that
<pcgeek32147> how do i find what packs have unmet dependencis
<mithran> Flannel: the status bar has the channel name
<guntbert> thegladiator: why?
<mithran> pksadiq: that worked thanks
<escott> thegladiator, without the panel there is nowhere for the applet to draw itself. if you just want to run the program its gnome-network-properties
<mithran> Flannel: ok i just got what you meant
<Flannel> mithran: to the left of that, you'll see your nick with your current modes (+i, for instance)
<pcgeek32147> how do i find what packs have unmet dependencies
<thegladiator> gnome-network-properties doesnt have a connect button
<guntbert> !repeat | pcgeek32147
<ubottu> pcgeek32147: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mithran> Flannel: saw that...sometimes with too much information i get very confused
<Flannel> mithran: No worries :)
<thegladiator> nor does gnome-network-connections
<thegladiator> I need a feature like select the interface and connect
<anonymous> Can anybody help me? I am on a laptop, and I don't want my laptop optic mouse (touchpad) to work
<anonymous> I want to disable this
<thegladiator> I want to use open box for example
<pcgeek32147> how do i find what packs have unmet dependencies
<thegladiator> thanks anyway , i will just try gnome-panel from oben box and work on it
<Flannel> pcgeek32147: An uninstalled package that you're trying to install from the repositories?
<mithran> pcgeek32147: run aptitude install on an already installed package
<tomshaw> anybody having problems with NVIDIA video cards running Natty?
<A_J> hey guys need help, Pretty big Issue.. I Installed a GFX Card, and booted into ubuntu just to test it.. But the Comp Hanged and I was forced to reboot. Now when i Boot Some Busy box Opens up. with i(nitramfs) what did i break ?
<coz_> tomaw,  there are issues,, what is happening there?
<guntbert> coz_: wrong nick, I guess :)
<coz_> mm
<coz_> darn
<mithran> pcgeek32147: not sure if that will work, synaptic should have a warning about that on its main screen
<coz_> tomshaw,  there are issues,, what is happening there?
<coz_> tomaw,  sorry  bad tab habits :)
<pcgeek32147> im on 10.04 trying 2 upgrade 2 10.10 but it says something about held packs or something like that heres pics of what it says (http://img580.imageshack.us/i/screenshotfx.png/ | http://img849.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1nl.png/ )
<A_J> coz_ look at my problem mate?
<pcgeek32147> help!!!!!!!!!!!
<coz_> A_J,  when you get to the drop to initramf.. wait  about 5 seconds and type   exit      see if it boots to the login screen
<coz_> initramfs I meant
<coz_> A_J,  do you have multiple hard drives?
<BorgTK2001> pcgeek32147: Have you got a clean install of 10.04LTS?
<A_J> no coz_ only 1
<tomshaw> coz_: I cant natty to boot up after install. During the installtion the resolution is 1280 x 1024 low res. After installation it defaults to 640x480. If I install nvidia-current the driver is active but fails to load. unity_support_test says my card is not blacklisted but is not supported.
<BorgTK2001> Or have you added this that and the other
<coz_> A_J,  mm ok still try that   exit  and see what happens
<A_J> lemme reboot and try
<A_J> one sex
<A_J> sec*
<BorgTK2001> As it looks like you've added somethink to your install since April 2010 that it doesn't like
<go876543> anybody use sbxkb +openbox? it dont start in autologin  with other applications, but sturt normal manually. how can i start it in autologin ?
<tomshaw> coz_: I have a NVIDI EVGA GeForce 1gig GTS 450 Fermi.
<A_J> says kernel panic - not syncing attemped kill etc coz_
<coz_> tomshaw,  ooo  this is a problem I am not familiar with,, I have seen one fellow with the same issue but i dont recall the solution if there was one :(
<coz_> A_J,   oo how did you install this... with  live cd?
<pcgeek32147> im running it right now
<pksadiq> go876543: add it to startup some where at System >...>
<A_J> yes coz_ it's been months
<coz_> A_J,  ok let me check what you already posted to get a better idea
 * A_J will wait
<coz_> A_J,  so you installed a new video card onto an already running install...yes?
<mofaloks> Please does Oracle 10g work on Maverick?
<pcgeek32147> im on 10.04 trying 2 upgrade 2 10.10 but it says something about held packs or something like that heres pics of what it says (http://img580.imageshack.us/i/screenshotfx.png/ | http://img849.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1nl.png/ )
<coz_> A_J,  rather onto a system that was working with previous video card
<go876543> pksadiq, in openbox ?
<mithran> pcgeek32147: 'apt-get -f packagename' from the broken ones in synaptic?
<coz_> A_J,  is that what you did?
<A_J> coz_ i installed it onto a pre installed system
<BorgTK2001> pcgeek32147: Try this 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --force-yes'
<mithran> pcgeek32147: or try to ignore missing in the upgrade
<go876543> pksadiq, may be you mean ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh ?
<pksadiq> go876543: no, to the startup apps somewhere in System> prefrences/admin..>start...
<A_J> the original pc had no card
<BorgTK2001> pcgeek32147: ARE you seeing what we are typing
<A_J> so i just added one, normally on windows we pop the card in and then look for drivers
<go876543> pksadiq, where i can find it in openbox & i have no menu ?
<mithran> pcgeek32147: ive never used those,was just scanning the man page for options
<BorgTK2001> pcgeek32147: We do not need to see you repeating the question over and over
<quick-> hey pple wats going on ?
<intrader> pcgeek32147, I did not have any luck going 10.04 to 10.10. Rather I installed 10.10 directly on 9.04.
<coz_> A_J,  right that's what I meant but you had better wording...  ok so the system was working with onboard video chip ..yes? and then you installed another video card for better performance
<pksadiq> A_J: try selecting recovery mode and failsafe graphics from GRUB
<coz_> A_J,  sorry just tryint to get my bearings
<A_J> yes coz_
<A_J> pksadiq trying that
<coz_> A_J,  well that certainly could cuase major issues
<pksadiq> go876543: does ALT + F1 shows the menu? else add the command to rc.local file to autoload
<A_J> pksadiq i did recovery that initramfs came back
<A_J> coz_ HOW else to install a card ?
<coz_> A_J,  well you really want to have the card you are going to install ,, in the system.  "prior" to installation
<A_J> so a format ?
<A_J> damn :\
<coz_> A_J,  well the safest way will probably be a reinstall
<A_J> k how can i fix this coz_ ?
<coz_> A_J,  I generally have little experience or solutions for this particular situation because i would have told you NOT to switch cards after an in stall, so I dont keep notes on this type of t hingm, but apparenlty i better begin to
<FJAA-1983_> Greetings. I just installed kernel "2.6.39-0-generic". It completely messed up my "fglrx". How could I fix it?
<BlackHC|> maybe someone can help me with this: Ive installed Ubuntu 10.4 recently and the latest nvidia driver with the package manager (nvidia-current) but somehow ld cant find libgl etc
<coz_> A_J,  not sure other than safe mode
<coz_> A_J,  did you install the driver for that card at all?
<A_J> coz_ does ubuntu come with a repair option like windows ?
<BlackHC|> now do I have to manually add /usr/lib/nvidia-current to LD_CONFIG_PATH or can I fix this some other way?
<coz_> A_J,  safe mode should help with that
<guntbert> A_J: yes, in the recovery mode there is an option to "repair X"
<pitsaki> hello
<A_J> coz_ nop, just put the card in
<coz_> A_J,   also check in the bios ,, there may be a video card setting that allows onboard to be turned off ,,  not s ure how old the system is
<BorgTK2001> BlackHC|: Did you delete the other Kernal?
<idefix> how do I switch off my firewall?
<A_J> coz_ abt 6 months
<BlackHC|> BorgTK2001: hm? what do you mean?
<Skaperen> anyone here use zfs?
<BlackHC|> BorgTK2001: Ive removed nouveau
<Guest38247> when i boot my ubuntu and mdam fail to moun sth, ubnutu stop the a noob screen asking to wait for skip. How can i make it always skip???
<A_J> guntbert where is that option ?
<tomshaw> BlackHC|: What model NVIDIA card do you have? I've got a newer model GTS 450 and cant get Natty to run at all with nvidia-current.
<BorgTK2001> BlackHC|: When you restart Ubuntu, do you get a menu to select which Kernal you want to load
<mithran> Guest38247: whats a noob screen?
<BorgTK2001> Before Plymouth even starts
<FJAA-1983_> Greetings. I just installed kernel "2.6.39-0-generic". It completely messed up my "fglrx". How could I fix it? (I have an ATI card)
<BlackHC|> tomshaw: a 560 TI
<guntbert> A_J: let me look
<BlackHC|> BorgTK2001: yes
 * A_J checks BOIS coz_
<BlackHC|> BorgTK2001: I have two kernels I can boot
<edbian> FJAA-1983, what do you mean it's 'messed up'  ?  Is it installed? Do you want to use fglrx or some other driver?
<Guest38247> mithran, it says. Ubuntu. mdadm failed to load md0, continue to wait, press S to Skip, blablalba
<BorgTK2001> Try loading Ubuntu with a lower kernal from that menu
<pitsaki> how i can control other computers with class control? is easy? ( other pcs not have ubuntu
<BlackHC|> BorgTK2001: well the lower one is only the same versiom but (recovery mode)
<tomshaw> BlackHC|: Could you get it to work with 11.04 or have you tried?
<roothorick> So, where do I begin, troubleshooting a hang after standby?
<go876543> pksadiq, alt f1 in openbox ?
<idefix> is firestarter the only firewall available for linux?
<BlackHC|> tomshaw: yeah only that I had other problems with 11.04 (it wouldnt boot properly now and then)
<Guest38247> upgrading to 11.04 failed 7/10 on my side
<BorgTK2001> Sorry, BlackHC| I am addressing the wrong person - so sorry
<Guest38247> all boot problems
<A_J> coz_ loaded defaults on bois no luck..
<FJAA-1983_> edbian, I was using Kernel 2.6.38. Had fglrx installed and all was fine. Then I updated to 2.6.39. Suddenly on restart I got an FGLRX problem, not being able to load. Now I don't know how to repair it. I can't even activate the proprietary ATI drivers because I get an error
<BorgTK2001> I should have been addressing FJAA-1983
<coz_> A_J,  darn I was hoping that might help
<tomshaw> BlackHC|: I'm having the same problem
<pksadiq> go876543: yeah, if no menu pops try to add the app command to rc.local file to autoload at startup
<edbian> FJAA-1983, can you boot?
<BlackHC|> tomshaw: the driver itself seems to work. its just that ld cant find libGL
<Klevi|PC> How do I use a PCI-SATA adaptor in Ubuntu?
<BlackHC|> and there is no usr/lib/libGL.so
<BorgTK2001> FJAA-1983: When you restart Ubuntu, do you get a menu to select which Kernal you want to load
<BlackHC|> but there is one in /usr/lib/nvidia-current
<mithran> Guest38247: something wrong with the fstab entry?
<FJAA-1983> edbian, Yes. I do. (Dual boot)
<A_J> guntbert any luck ?
<Guest38247> mithran, the raid was broken
<Klevi|PC> I currently have Ubuntu 11.04 on an older model computer, with a rather generic PCI SATA adaptor in it. ( Emachines T3304 )
<BorgTK2001> FJAA-1983: When you restart Ubuntu, do you get a menu to select which Kernal you want to load
<FJAA-1983> edbian, I tried using the other kernels, those are "broken" too.
<edbian> FJAA-1983, what is the output of lsmod | grep fglrx   (that will tell me if that driver is being used)
<guntbert> A_J: sorry, that seems to have been some time ago :-(  - now there is only failsaveX
<pksadiq> !find libGL.so
<ubottu> File libGL.so found in fglrx, ia32-libs, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libgl1-mesa-swx11, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dbg, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev, lsb-build-base3, nvidia-173 (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libGL.so&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<Guest38247> mithran, the raid was broken, but i dont want to get that check at boot. i want to remove the check
<Guest38247> i cant even get a workign ssh
<A_J> guntbert coz_ what should i do now ?
<FJAA-1983> edbian, lsmod | grep fglrx gives no output.
<coz_> A_J,  ok when you reboot,, hold down the left shift key until you get to a grub menu,, at that point
<edbian> FJAA-1983, That means the driver is not being used.  sudo apt-get install fglrx
<guntbert> A_J: but there is an option: "reconfigure graphics.." - dd you try that?
<edbian> FJAA-1983, That command will install the driver.  Typically if it is installed it will be used.
<FJAA-1983> edbian, that gives an error.
<edbian> FJAA-1983, what error?
<FJAA-1983> edbian, let me see if i can pastebin it.
<A_J> guntbert where would i type this ?
<edbian> FJAA-1983, sure :)
<coz_> A_J,  press  the  "e" to edit the boot kernel stanza adding     nomodeset just before quiet splash and try the boot,, I believe it is F6 but it will say just below on that edit
<guntbert> A_J: did you select recovery mode from the grub menu?
<A_J> yes guntbert
<A_J> coz_ where do i add it ?
<coz_> A_J,  after you get to the grub menu  press the "e" key,,
<tapoxi> Hi guys, just installed 11.04 (Moved from Linux Mint 10) and my PCI wireless card won't work (Linksys WMP300N), the broadcom driver is downloaded and I ran lsmod to confirm it's loaded, but it won't associate with any AP. Ideas?
<guntbert> A_J: I will leave you to coz_ right now, no use trying two things at the same time :)
<coz_> A_J,  you will see a line for the boot sequence
<Klevi|PC> Quickie: I assume 'lspci' lists all devices the computer sees connected to its PCI slots?
<coz_> A_J,   in that line you will   quiet-splash
<A_J> ok guntbert will ping u later
<FJAA-1983> edbian, http://pastebin.com/Yzcwu9Jp
<A_J> kk
<coz_> A_J,  use the arrow keys to just before that and add    nomodeset  with a space to separate it
<A_J> donw
<coz_> A_J,  that hopefully will get you to the log in screen
<edbian> FJAA-1983, There is a bug for that module in that kernel.  You should report it on launchpad
<edbian> !ubg
<A_J> okie what nowV?
<edbian> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mithran> Klevi|PC: IT SHOULD
<coz_> A_J,   look here for the completeing of that ,, I believe this post  will help   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608269
<edbian> ubottu, Put it on the package for that kernel
<ubottu> edbian: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<A_J> how to enter boot sequence ?
<edbian> FJAA-1983, Put the bug on the package for that kernel
<coz_> A_J,  after hitting  "e"  keyboard   you will be there
<mithran> A_J: F8
<FJAA-1983> edbian, That I did. I did it the first time I got the error. Does it mean that it can not be solved at this moment?
<coz_> A_J,  then use the arrow keys to maneauver the cursor to just before   "quiet-splash"  and type in      nomodeset
<Klevi|PC> mithran: I have a Sata card in one of those slots, I should see it there if its working
<A_J> did that coz_ no luck same screen
<ShermanBoyd> is anyone here working on openstack documentation?
<edbian> FJAA-1983, It means the developers for ATI need to update their s***
<A_J> i pressed f10 to boot from there coz_
<coz_> A_J,  darn
<mithran> Klevi|PC: do you have a disk connected to the card?
<Klevi|PC> correct
<Klevi|PC> * mithran ^
<coz_> A_J,   you are positive the card is functional ...yes?
<FJAA-1983> edbian, If I "Roll back" on my kernel, use 2.6.38, i meant, could I install fglrx and get all my video functionality back?
<edbian> FJAA-1983, as a workaround, try the radeon driver or boot an older kernel and then install fgrlx (which will compile for the older kernel) and all should be back to normal
<coz_> A_J,  does t his card require a power plug to it,,?
<edbian> FJAA-1983, Yes I believe so
<Klevi|PC> coz_: it has been used in the past fine with windows on it.
<mithran> Klevi|PC: yes you should
<roothorick> FJAA-1983: what card? Do you need VA API or Crossfire?
<mithran> Klevi|PC: can you see the disk?
<edbian> FJAA-1983, I mis-spoke.  The module isn't being compiled.  It is being configured and inserted into the kernel.  Technicality really
<Klevi|PC> no, mithran
<coz_> A_J,   which card is this exactly,, model number etc
<FJAA-1983> edbian, Only problem with 2.6.38 is that, and I don't want to sound like a complainer, is that it messes up the wifi speed
<A_J> coz_ " to the end of the line that has "kernel" in it." I dont see a kernal
<A_J> coz_ 9800gt
<FJAA-1983> roothorick, ATI HD 6960 I think.
<edbian> FJAA-1983, Then I suggest you try the radeon driver
<Klevi|PC> mithran: lspci wont talk about the card. Generally that means its not working
<tapoxi> The fact that this worked on Mint 10 leads me to believe that I could probably roll back to the last firmware version. Does anyone know if this is possible? I've heard bad things about ndiswrapper on 64-bit.
<roothorick> FJAA-1983: you think? I highly doubt you'd have a high-end enthusiast card like that and not know about it
<edbian> FJAA-1983, The radeon driver will work with the newest kernel and then you'll have the best of both worlds
<roothorick> FJAA-1983: double-check with lspci
<edbian> FJAA-1983, lspci  to make sure
<mithran> pksadiq: ya
<FJAA-1983> roothorick, Just got it. :-P
<coz_> A_J,   look here    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<roothorick> FJAA-1983: that's what the box says? 6960?
<mithran> Klevi|PC: driver?
<pksadiq> mithran: keep this as PM, don't disturb here ok? answer me at PM
<FJAA-1983> roothorick, 6950, me bad.
<edbian> I thought so
<edbian> They don't make 60's   only 50's and 00's
<roothorick> FJAA-1983: northern islands chipset... bad news
<A_J> coz_ Anythin specific i'm lookin for
<FJAA-1983> edbian, It's my 1st ATI card, got a little bored of NVIDIA but that's not the topic.
<edbian> FJAA-1983, :)
<A_J> coz_ in the first link i can't find kernal written
<FJAA-1983> roothorick, Please elaborate on that?
<coz_> A_J,  that card should be fine  but make sure you have the power plug plugged into it also ,, dont mean to make that sound like a stupid mistake but it has happened before
<ultimate> i think someone keeps on breaking into my ubuntu box, can somebody help me
<bl4ckcomb`> does anyone know wheter it's possible to have 2 80-char (width) columns in vim?
<A_J> coz_ i removed the card
<edbian> ultimate, Why do you think that?
<edbian> ultimate, I can help
<MK44> im trying to install the wifi drivers in 11.04 and following the tutorial at http://bit.ly/iXGWEt but im stuck at step 5. "Run Administration -> Update manager" where is Administration on 11.04??
<roothorick> FJAA-1983: actually... http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<FJAA-1983> edbian, Hows that radeon driver workaround?
<roothorick> FJAA-1983: try the radeon driver
<coz_> A_J,  oh?  but you want to use this card with ubuntu ,,,yes?
<edbian> MK44, run it through the menu.  It will ask for a password.  After entering the password you are on 'administrator'  in the linux world it is called root
<Klevi> Irssi was having a seizure, Im going to try changing the slot the card is in and see if anything comes up
<edbian> FJAA-1983, sudo apt-get install radeon
<coz_> A_J,  doe it boot withouth that card    in the sytem?
<edbian> FJAA-1983, Then restart and use lsmod | grep radeon   to see if it's loaded.  Then use your computer to see if it works well
<edbian> FJAA-1983, Not necessarily in that order
<FJAA-1983> edbian, Noob question. Should I do a remove --purge of fglrx first?
<MK44> edbian: which menu do I run it through sorry?
<A_J> no coz_, the minute it didnt work i removed the card.. Not this card another one
<edbian> FJAA-1983, Normally yes but the package never installed (it errored out) so you don't have to
<edbian> MK44, system -> admin
<edbian> MK44, Are you on 11.04  ??  Then it's in the unity bar
<coz_> A_J,  apparenlty my mind is not working today,, I am puzzled,, I should know this  but cant get it
<A_J> any1 else i can ask coz_ ?
<MK44> edbian: yes im runing 11.04, so I click on the ubuntu icon to get system??
<FJAA-1983> edbian, Gonna try the radeon.
<A_J> anyone you know who posses the skills
<coz_> A_J,  I have to hand you over to one of the other guys,, also you could try  ##linux channel and or #nvidia channel ,,
<edbian> FJAA-1983, sounds good
<roothorick> FJAA-1983: you'll actually need 2.6.39 or later for your card, heh
<coz_> I better leave before i screw up someone's system,,,
<coz_> later guys
<A_J> coz_ looks like an ubuntu problem ty for your time
<edbian> MK44, ignore the system thing.  That's for 10.10 and down.  In 11.04 the update manager is on the left side (the unity bar) and it looks like a box with an orange arrow
<FJAA-1983> roothorick, I'm on 2.6.39. It was fine with 2.6.38 until i updated. :-)
<kbmsh2> Hi, I'm able to get into failsafe graphics mode on 11.04 in recovery mode, but the startup hangs after enabling binfmt-support.  I still can access a CLI login, but X won't run.  I have an NVIDIA Geforce4 TI 4200.  What should I try next?
<A_J> ok I'm gonna try Again
<ultimate> what do you think edbian
<MK44> edbian, thanks, and in the tutorial step 7 you must go to "7. Highlight Administration -> Hardware Drivers" where do i find this?
<pksadiq> kbmsh2: have you installed nvidia driver?
<FJAA-1983> roothorick, I don't know if my logic is failing me, but I'm kind of sensing that you're trying to imply that my card is going to be a pain in the low part of my back.
<A_J>  hey guys need help, Pretty big Issue.. I Installed a GFX Card, and booted into ubuntu just to test it.. But the Comp Hanged and I was forced to reboot. Now when i Boot Some Busy box Opens up. with (initramfs) what did i break ?
<rajkosto> hey guys, can you give me a sources.list for maverick that has absolutely everything ?
<edbian> ultimate, Put it in a pastebin and ask the channel what they think.  I do not think it is a remote user.  I think it is some user for a TV card or something
<roothorick> FJAA-1983: oh indeed it will be. There's a reason Linux enthusiasts avoid ATI/AMD GPUs like the plague.
<A_J>  hey guys need help, Pretty big Issue.. I Installed a GFX Card, and booted into ubuntu just to test it.. But the Comp Hanged and I was forced to reboot. Now when i Boot Some Busy box Opens up. with i(nitramfs) what did i break | I removed the  Card now |
<rajkosto> this is what i currently have http://codepad.org/wZuIvLO1
<edbian> MK44, Upper left corner.  Power button -> system settings -> additional drivers
<rajkosto> do i just add contrib non-free
<rajkosto> to every line ?
<gui_user> Trying to enable the broadcom STA driver from the ubuntu 11.04 live cd, installs the source pkg, and then prompts to reboot... and given it's a live cd, a reboot = reset!
<MK44> edbian: thanks!
<ultimate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611199/
<Lantizia> Are USB pens expected to have partitions on them when used to make a startup disk?
<edbian> MK44, sure
<FJAA-1983> roothorick, Darn, I really did not know that. I did read it was a little... messy, but not that it would be such a pain.
<edbian> :)
<A_J> bazhang around ?
<ultimate> i looks to me as someone is trying to login as the tvadmin and failing
<edbian> FJAA-1983, Try the radeon driver.  I suspect that will solve your problems.
<kbmsh2> pksadiq, I did, then I rebooted but I still have the same symptoms.
<edbian> FJAA-1983, I have a ati / radeon card.  It is not so bad
<A_J> guntbert here ?
<roothorick> FJAA-1983: well, fglrx driver is notoriously buggy, to the point of being outright unusable in certain situations... and the open source driver (radeon) is still somewhat limited
<guntbert> A_J: yes
<edbian> ultimate, Is worried about his auth.log   http://paste.ubuntu.com/611199/    Does anybody think this is a breakin attempt?
<pksadiq> kbmsh2: in CLI try sudo nvidia-xconfig  and reboot
<A_J> guntbert coz_ could not solve it.
<A_J> want me to post the question again guntbert
<guntbert> A_J: not sure if my idea will help
<roothorick> FJAA-1983: I had a 4850, it was a nightmare. I now have exclusively nVIDIA and Intel silicon, so much easier, though the Intel stuff is understandably limited in capability
<A_J> guntbert lwt's try
<pksadiq> A_J: still not interested in Re-installing? :O
<MK44> edbian: when I open "additional drivers" nothing shows up in the list...
<FJAA-1983> roothorick, It pains me to hear that when I use ubuntu as my main OS. The "other" one is just for gaming (Not even office applications installed)
<A_J> pksadiq abt 1.5 TB of data mate
<guntbert> A_J: reboot to grub menu, there select recovery mode, then select "failsaveX", ping me when you are there
<kbmsh2> pksadiq, Ok, thanks.  Be back soon.
<Arney> My windows lost their borders! I don't want to restart.
<edbian> MK44, That means that there are no proprietary drivers available for any of the hardware on your system.  Is your wifi kill switch on?  Perhaps the OS just didn't see your wifi card cause the switch was set to off.
<Arney> Im in unity hatty warhol
<edbian> Arney, compiz --replace&  in a terminal
<A_J> pksadiq worst thing is most are torrents.. will be a pain to add all of em again
<pksadiq> Arney: try ALT+F2 , better than terminal
<gui_user> anyone know if you can just modprobe [what module?] after installing the bcmwl-kernel-source pkg via gui (which presumably builds the pkg?)...
<edbian> Arney, If you can't type in a terminal.  Switch to TTY1  (ctrl + alt + F1)  run compiz --display :0.0    and switch back (ctrl + alt + F7)
<A_J> guntbert failsaveX not found
<FJAA-1983> edbian, I can't seem to find the "radeon" package
<Arney> edbian: Thanks, got scared for a sec.
<edbian> gui_user, modprobe wl
<MK44> edbian: no the light is on for the wifi driver. I have also installed "Wifi Radar" in the past, but it does not connect to any networks (Ive tested it on a few working networks" it tries to detect the dhcp settings, and sticks on the loading bar
<Klevi> So Ive solved part of my problem!
<pksadiq> A_J: boot from live CD and copy it to somewhere else, anyway what did removing quiet-spalsh give?
<ultimate> anybody know what a gdm-session-worker is?
<guntbert> A_J: was that an error message from the system?
<kbmsh2> pksadiq, command not found on nvidia-xconfig.  In Additional Drivers it shows the "Experimental 3D Support" as being installed and active.
<edbian> FJAA-1983, xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<pksadiq> !info gdm-session-worker
<Klevi> Apparently I had overlooked the motherboard having sata ports hidden away right on it mithran
<ubottu> Package gdm-session-worker does not exist in natty
<edbian> Arney, no problem
<kbmsh2> pksadiq, was this the wrong driver?
<A_J> guntbert /bin.sh: filesaveX: not found
<nit-wit> A_J, your looking for a safe boot low graphics or something 4th o 5th line down in the gui seen on booting the recovery
<edbian> MK44, Then I suspect your wifi card does not have any proprietary drivers written for linux
<pksadiq> kbmsh2: I use the driver nvidia-current, might be that's too for you
<MK44> edbian: it worked in 10.10! im running acer aspire one netbook
<A_J> pksadiq nothing the same
<edbian> MK44, There are probably open source drivers
<ultimate> i have found a group called no passwordlogin and the user has been made part of this
<Klevi> mithran: popped that on and removed said PCI card, My computer sees the drive ( I know because it tried to boot from it and failed =p ) Now though, Ubuntu still wont see it under /media
<FJAA-1983> edbian, That's... unsupported updates, right?
<kbmsh2> pksadiq, too new, you mean?
<edbian> FJAA-1983, I have no clue what repo it's on.  Probably main
<edbian> FJAA-1983, Are you having trouble finding it?
<MK44> edbian: what do you reccomend for getting the wifi to work? im seriously considering switching back to 10.04 LTS
<guntbert> A_J: after you selected the line from the menu?
<pksadiq> kbmsh2: I mean, it might work for you too
<FJAA-1983> edbian, Nah, just enabled them all and installed it.
<FJAA-1983> edbian, So now just reboot, right?
<A_J> nop guntbert just recovery reboot
<ultimate> is there a specific security channel for ubuntu ?
<pksadiq> kbmsh2: uninstall the current nvidia driver, reboot, do sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<kbmsh2> pksadiq, I'll give it a shot.
<A_J> you want me to add nomodeset guntbert
<guntbert> A_J: no, wait a moment
<A_J> okie guntbert
<FJAA-1983> edbian, Gonna re boot. BBS
<mithran> Klevi: is it listed in /dev?
<nit-wit> A_J, if you know how to edit the nomodeset into the top kernel and boot with crtl-x yes that does the same thing
<guntbert> A_J: you select recovery mode from the grub menu, wait a bit and get a dialog like http://imagebin.org/154398
<A_J> no guntbert don't get that
<mithran> Klevi: if it is try mounting it
<nit-wit> guntbert, that is not what my natty loks like is that natty?
<A_J> get busybox directly guntbert
<FJAA-1983> edbian, And back.
<savid> Does anyone know of a way to sync with amazon cloud drive from Ubuntu?
<guntbert> A_J: you don't get recovery mode at all?
<ultimate> anybody know what a gdm-session-worker is?
<A_J> i do guntbert but it opens busybox again like normal mode
<guntbert> nit-wit: yes, natty
<FJAA-1983> edbian, And Radeon is loaded up.
<Onryo> How do I get bash script to "sudo apt-get autoremove ( 62 dependencies and folders)" The problem is when one of the folders is not in the script it just stops and does nothing.
<Klevi> mithran: where do I see devices before they are mounted?
<FJAA-1983> edbian, roothorick, Thanks for the help and assistance.
<Onryo> Was thinking there was a flag like -y  or something.
<guntbert> A_J: that means you get the option for recovery mode but not the mode itself - there must be more weird in your system
<roothorick> so. My HTPC seems to suspend correctly, but it doesn't resume -- it hangs and there's no video output. I can't find anything in the logs. Where do I go from here?
<A_J> guntbert it's natty.. if that helps
<ultimate> anybody in here good with ubuntu security
<Onryo> a bit
<mithran> Klevi: 'ls /dev/sd*', how many hard disks are attached to the system?
<Onryo> what are you talking about ultimate a server?
<ultimate> it is a box which is used as a server yes
<pksadiq> A_J: try loding the live CD and do fsck on the drives, might be some errors, might help you
<BlouBlou> in software souces, enabling font-code or godknowswhat name it has in english, will enable another repository, or it will downloadit when I install an application?
<ultimate> onryo
<guntbert> A_J: shouldn't matter, my screenshot is from natty too, but .... sorry, I give up for the moment, out of ideas
<nit-wit> guntbert, cool you are correct I missed the scroll bar in the pic.;)
<A_J> pksadiq okie, fsck in terminal of live cd ?
<pksadiq> A_J: yes
<utnubu> what's device null? dev/null
<Glycan> Hello
<dr3mro> please i have an important question ... do any one here knows how to add a warning to nautilus and anyother window likw gnome-termianl when it's running as root i seen than in some destros but i failed to find the hack how to do it
<Glycan> I recently lost and recovered grub, and now when I boot ubuntu, it just makes the desctop, a pointer, and nothing else.
<Onryo> ultimate for a server I would use PSAD with FWsnort (puts Snort rules in line with your IPT firewall.
<Gskellig> rc.local didnt start commands correctly on boot
<Glycan> No, wait, this tiem it's diifrent. There's a logo to the side, a startup sound, and a pointer. That's it.
<guntbert> dr3mro: simple: don't run it as root - no need for this
<Klevi> mithran: not seeing it under /dev
<A_J> pksadiq does it have to be natty ?
<Klevi> mithran: if i use a USB dock it works fine. Its a networked drive.
<dr3mro> guntbert, no i want to learn how to do it ?
<pksadiq> A_J: no, any but not much oldre
<ultimate> onryo do you know of any decent tutorials on setting this up properly
<pksadiq> *older
<guntbert> !sudo | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<A_J> 10.04 ?
<Onryo> ultimate I often attack my servers with Nessus and other good stuff. I would also NEVER use a pw for ssh. Move the port from 22 and don't allow any root login. Passwordless login with a key.
<pksadiq> A_J: yeah, enough
<A_J> okie will do ty pksadiq
<Onryo> ultimate I do. I send you some urls
<dr3mro> how to add a warning to nautilus and anyother window likw gnome-termianl when it's running as root i seen than in some destros but i failed to find the hack how to do it??
<Glycan> Do you mind answering?
<daedaluz> gnome-do acts strange, it's in both norwegian & finnish, and typing finnish application names do not work
<ultimate> onryo is it possible to disable ssh totally
<mithran> Klevi: are u seeing a listing in /dev when its usb docked?
<Klevi> nope. Only shows as /media
<Onryo> ultimate you don't want to do that trust me. SSH is really good.
<roothorick> this is damn frustrating! Nothing in the logs, it just hangs without a trace
<Klevi> I have other drives that are currently mounted via that USB dock fine, mithran
<Klevi> mithran: they do not show up in /dev
<ultimate> so how do i check the status of my ssh and change the security options of that
<Onryo> ultimate http://articles.slicehost.com/2010/10/18/ubuntu-maverick-setup-part-1
<Onryo> ultimate that will help you out with how to set up the ssh and server stuff right. The SSH part is really good
<Klevi> Onryo: will that explain how to do a password less entry?
<Loshki> ultimate: you can remove the ssh server completely if you want, but then how will you access your server remotely?
<rajkosto> how do i know ooobawntoo
<guntbert> dr3mro: running graphical apps as root is no good idea ™ at all
<Klevi> Onryo: I primarily use Putty to SSH into my computer here, will that matter?
<mithran> Klevi: I think the problem is it is not getting automounted when you attach the via the SATA controller, all attached harddisks should have an entry in /dev
<Onryo> ultimate yes step by step and how to change the ssh port and not permiterootlogin and no passwordauthentication
<mithran> can you paste 'ls /dev/sd*' and 'df -h', with the sata controller?
<mithran> Klevi: ^
<A_J> pksadiq nothin happens
<Klevi> .msg mithran poke
<Klevi> er
<pksadiq> A_J: what did you did?
<anonymous> Can anybody help me? I want to connect to my windows VPS
<anonymous> I can't do it with the usual vncviewer through terminakl
<Onryo> ultimate look at my location. I am ssh'n (tunneling) irc though my shell account down in pl from Sweden on IRC!
<pksadiq> A_J: sudo fsck /dev/sda        ? etc?
<Onryo> ultimate there is a lot you can do with ssh
<Klevi> Webchat sure is finicky >.>
<A_J> just fsck
<A_J> what should i type pksadiq ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest62556: use tsclient
<mithran> Klevi: can you paste the outputs of the commands please?
<Glycan> Hello.
<Klevi> mithran: yes * loads Pastebin
<Jordan_U> Klevi: Any client will do what just happened if you type ".msg ..." instead of "/msg".
<pksadiq> A_J: do sudo fsck /dev/sdax    , replace sda with your ubuntu partition , that is sda1 , sda2 etc, or whatever
<A_J> pksadiq one partition only
<ghrtytr> [** | NOTICE | **]  IN JUST UNDER 2 WEEKS, JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND LEARN HOW TO UPGRADE YOUR CONNECTION, BEFORE YOU LOSE FREENODE FOREVER  [** | NOTICE | **]   ghrtytr forkup alp82 vortmax pa|rty Guest62556 ActionParsnip Vanadis vooze EnigmaticCoder edward__ Crossdiver bhrams daedaluz DamirHorvat_ w_wilkins octillion lollo64it Au
<ghrtytr> [** | NOTICE | **]  IN JUST UNDER 2 WEEKS, JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND LEARN HOW TO UPGRADE YOUR CONNECTION, BEFORE YOU LOSE FREENODE FOREVER  [** | NOTICE | **]   Architx Lantizia Mandrak matrixa1 sphenxes kop rajkosto chrisw957 gui_user danjac CajunTechie kacm shaneo Klevi ppradhan zaggynl ultimate martel MK44 pothos bsmith093 Ital
<ghrtytr> [** | NOTICE | **]  IN JUST UNDER 2 WEEKS, JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND LEARN HOW TO UPGRADE YOUR CONNECTION, BEFORE YOU LOSE FREENODE FOREVER  [** | NOTICE | **]   chris062689 Robert_Zenz nippoo nico1038_ c2ypt1c A_J blink ter0u cypha` froq len missil LogicallyDashing mithran Lenin_Cat Gloopie sluther Follow|BRNDN TemplarJRC david__ 
<Onryo> ultimate but to be real safe you should set up an active in-line PSAD (port scan attack detection) with in-line Snort rules.
<pksadiq> A_J: then fsck to that partition
<rajkosto> spam
<A_J> pksadiq i don't know which it is
<ultimate> can that be run on the same server or do i need a seperate server for that
<Klevi> Jordan_U: Yeah, I know that. Most of them though when I do /msg it opens a query window too
<Klevi> which was what I needed
<pksadiq> A_J: do ls /dev/sd*   , it might show sda1, I hope
<A_J> kk ty
<Klevi> mithran: http://pastebin.com/PvsWeDRG
<Jordan_U> Klevi: In Irssi another "window" is only opened when someone msgs you.
<Onryo> ultimate all on the same server. This is even in the Ubuntu repo! http://www.cipherdyne.org/psad/
<roothorick> I give up, this machine will NEVER suspend correctly
<Glycan> For the third time: Can some one please help me?
<Onryo> ultimate if you even ping one of my ports that is not open your IP is blocked for a little time.
<Glycan> Ubuntu boots into a logo slightly to the right, plays the login sound, gives you a mouse, and does nothing
<Klevi> roothorick: My girfriends Mac does simular.
<guntbert> !patience | Glycan
<ubottu> Glycan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Klevi> roothorick: theres NO way to recover from standby though and you cannot SSH into it as you put it to sleep?
<tomshaw> Whats the average wait time for bugs to be fixed on launchad?
<Glycan> I had Ubuntu before that, replaced broken windows bootloader with grub, and got this. It worked befoer this.
<roothorick> Klevi: SSH and watch the logs as it suspends? Eh, worth a shot
<A_J> gettin error pksadiq need terminal for interactive repairs
<Klevi> roothorick: try to put it in standby and.. yeah
<Glycan> Sigh.
<Klevi> roothorick: read my mind =(
<roothorick> Klevi: it seems to successfully suspend though, CPU fan turns off and everything
<guntbert> tomshaw: depends on the bug, the team,.... no general rule
<roothorick> Klevi: but when I try to wake it up... no signal on the TV, no HDD activity, nothing. And there's nothing in the logs at all.
<escott> Glycan, can you login to classic
<pksadiq> A_J: havent you opened terminal in the live CD?
<Glycan> Huh?
<A_J> yes pksadiq
<Klevi> well. Her macbook sleeps as she jiggles the USB cord for anything plugged in
<escott> !classic | Glycan
<ubottu> Glycan: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Klevi> difference is if she unlplugs it the mac will come back to life
<Glycan> I only have 4 ops on grub: Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic, sam ething but recovery mode, memtest, some other memtest.
<pksadiq> and  typed sudo fsck /dev/sda1    ?
<Klevi> roothorick: any USB/other attachments as you put it to sleep?
<roothorick> Klevi: just the wireless keyboard
<Glycan> No, it doesn't boot at all.
<mithran> Klevi: can you paste the output for 'df -h' as well(with the sata controller)
<escott> Glycan, i thought you were saying X wasn't working what about recovery mode
<Glycan> Well, it sort of works.
<roothorick> Klevi: you think that may be the culprit? But having to unplug its only kb/mouse would kinda defeat the point...
<mithran> Klevi: sudo if you need to
<A_J> you must have r/w acess to the filesystem to be rooted
<Glycan> I asume it works, since it doesn't raise any errors and It no difrent from anythign I've seen before (e.g. nothign)
<Glycan> escott: PM?
<Klevi> roothorick: try removing ANYTHING connected with USB and recovering from sleep
<Klevi> Use SSH from a remote machine
<rajkosto> what are the modules i need to install into a .38 kernel
<rajkosto> in order for it to run under xen
<escott> Glycan, nothing?
<A_J> pksadiq now what ?
<pksadiq> A_J: then try e2fsck /dev/sda1      replace sda1 with the one you got    from       ls /dev/sd*
<Glycan> I don't have any experiance with recover mode, so I don't know if it works or not.
<Glycan> Wait.
<Glycan> What's X?
<pksadiq> A_J: don't forget sudo befor e2fsck
<A_J> pksadiq Running e2fsck on a Mounted Filesystem may cause SEVRE filesytem damage are you sure ?
<pksadiq> A_J: press n and unmount your hard drive first, and do again
<A_J> how do i unmount  ?
<escott> Glycan, when you boot recovery mode what happens
<robinsch> why is prixoy blocking blackboard?
<pksadiq> A_J: right click on the hard drive icon at desktop ....
<robinsch> i can't see any assignments
<Glycan> Options
<lwizardl> where do you find the linux-source /documentation/dvb/ folder ?
<A_J> pksadiq there is none, only Install Ubuntu one
<Glycan> One of which is something like norisk such-and such.
<Glycan> Low grafics.
<robinsch> i looked at /etc/privoxy/user.action
<robinsch> but it makes no sense
<pksadiq> A_J: then in System > Admin > Gparted select unmount
<robinsch> i want to whitelist blackboard so I can get to assignments on blackboad
<Glycan> Also, it's only using up 2/3 of the working, dual screen (but the full vey low quality on-and-of laptop screen)
<Travis-42> does anyone know how to get podcasts to work in banshee? it won't seem to add any.
<A_J> unmount is greyd out
<A_J> and is ext4
<robinsch> anyone?
<dannyd__> what is better for android gpodder or dogcathcer?
<pksadiq> A_J: ooh, try in terminal sudo umount /media/*
<dannyd__> what is name of an android apps channel?
<robinsch> any sexperts in privoxy?
<A_J> umount : /media/sda1 : not found pksadiq
<robinsch> experts*
<ActionParsnip> ha
<jpds> wut.
<tippenein> if i want to install windows alongside my already existing ubuntu... but don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file, what should I do?
<A_J> ActionParsnip \o/
<A_J> help me mate
<ActionParsnip> A_J: howdy
<ActionParsnip> robinsch: may help http://www.privoxy.org/user-manual/index.html
<carl-eric> Is there a way to restrict the unity launcher in where it searches? (e.g. tell it to exclude some directories and not search in those when looking for applications and documents)
<alextybob> does anyone know where the ntfs superblock is?
<tippenein> ubuntu 10.10
<Travis-42> In the launchpad for Ubuntu, what's the best thing to do if a bug marked as fixed is again showing up. Open a new bug or comment on the original?
<ActionParsnip> tippenein: grub2 doesn't use menu/lst
<dannyd_> whoid
<dannyd_> whois
<A_J> ActionParsnip in deep trouble : Pretty big Issue.. I Installed a GFX Card, and booted into ubuntu just to test it.. But the Comp Hanged and I was forced to reboot. Now when i Boot Some Busy box Opens up. with i(nitramfs) what did i break | I removed the  Card now |
<escott> carl-eric, gnome-activity-journal has a rudimentary exclusion function
<A_J> pksadiq i could not unmount it
<robinsch> ActionParsnip: do i have to read the whole manual
<ActionParsnip> tippenein: resize your ubuntu partition in liveCD and install windows to the space. Then you will need to reinstate grub2 to the disk
<carl-eric> escott, will that work for unity too?
<ActionParsnip> robinsch: I would, I don't use the app
<escott> carl-eric, yes. its all zeitgeist related
<carl-eric> ok thanks, will have a look
<dannyd_> is there any channel for android appa?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: hard power offs are not good for your hardware
<pksadiq> A_J: did sudo umount /media/*        ?
<ActionParsnip> dannyd_: try #android
<carl-eric> escott, one more: would that perhaps even restrict the gnome thumbnailer?
<A_J> pksadiq returned error
<ActionParsnip> A_J: you may need to boot liveCD and reinstate grub2
<escott> carl-eric, doubtful its a different tool, but the thumbnailer usually puts the thumbnails in the same folder right?
<dannyd_> ActionParsnip, going there
<A_J> umount : /media/sda1 : not found pksadiq
<ActionParsnip> dannyd_: gpodder has a ppa with a super recent build
<carl-eric> escott, as far as I can tell they all end up in ~/.thumbnails
<ActionParsnip> dannyd_: https://launchpad.net/~thp/+archive/gpodder
<pksadiq> A_J: then try sudo e2fsck /dev/sda1
<robinsch> anyone knows someone that know someone that knows how to use privoxy?
<A_J> ActionParsnip booted into 10.04 now, live cd how do i reinstall gub2
<A_J> pksadiq it's ext4
<dannyd_> ActionParsnip, hmm i use dogcatcher and im not very happy
<Blackadder> hi need help with creating cron Ubuntu server
<Fonzie--> can south or north bridge be damanged when running continous under 60 degrees celsius?
<dannyd_> ActionParsnip, think ill check gpodder out
<ActionParsnip> dannyd_: try somethig else then
<rajkosto> Fonzie--, mine runs at like 95oC all the time
<A_J> Fonzie--yes
<A_J> omg 95
<pksadiq> A_J: if you are following ActionParsnip , follow him, anyway e2fsck works for ext2,ext3,and ext4
<dannyd_> ActionParsnip, theres only 2 that ive heard are good
<ActionParsnip> A_J: there are literally hundreds of guides online
<antivirtel> hi! how can I make an audio louder? I can't find that effect in audacity :$ - who can help me? :O
<Fonzie--> rajkosto: Why the hell ? p
<rajkosto> its normal for x58 or somthing
<ActionParsnip> dannyd_: try others too
<A_J> pksadiq ok i'll do what ur sayin
<Fonzie--> I got 2 servers in a cabinet with no air flow
<Fonzie--> 60 degrees is got
<Icornpad2> Hi!  anyone know of an easy way to add wallpapers to the wallpaper changer /usr/share/backgrounds/contest?
<Fonzie--> hot*
<pksadiq> A_J: but ActionParsnip is more experienced than me.
<Fonzie--> so i cant say its normal :p
<Blackadder> /var/etc/folder/svript how do I create a cron to start script every 15 minutes
<t8ert0t> hello...I am having extreme difficulty with my wireless Broadcom wlan in Natty. I have uninstalled the bcm-kernel package that is supported in Ubunutu and replaced it with bcm433+bwfcutter, but that still has not worked. Network Manager still says that "Wireless is Disabled"
<Kurdistan> Hey dear buntu friends. looked to launchpad and the power regression seems not yet been fixed. how much more most I wait to upgrade to natty?
<ActionParsnip> pksadiq: at fsck, there's very little to know :D
<pksadiq> antivirtel: may be boost? amplify? no plugins such?
<ActionParsnip> Blackadder: do you use a desktop OS?
<A_J> pksadiq it's started
<pksadiq> ActionParsnip: but seems not working for A_J , please help him
<antivirtel> pksadiq ok, I look for these
<Blackadder> no purely  SSH
<guntbert> Kurdistan: as long as it takes - no way to predict
<ActionParsnip> Blackadder: does it need to run as root or as user?
<Blackadder> it has to run as root
<A_J> pksadiq it completed
<Kurdistan> guntbert, I hope it will be fixed soon. Have been almost 1 month.
<A_J> but did not do all files
<pksadiq> A_J: any errors returned?
<A_J> cleared 3 orphaned files pksadiq
<Blackadder> do u have a link where I may refrence this
<carl-eric> escott, gnome-activity-journal fails with Unknown method name: GetHistogramData
<A_J> should i try a reboot now pksadiq ?
<Blackadder> or just the command line will do
<guntbert> Kurdistan: well talking here about it will not accelerate - try to talk on launchpad
<ActionParsnip> Blackadder: sudo crontatb -e              add this text on a new line: 15,30,45,59 * * * * command            save the new file and close the editor
<pksadiq> A_J: now try rebooting , if still not working, there is something like update-initramfs
<Kurdistan> guntbert, true.
<A_J> ok pksadiq
<pksadiq> A_J: ask ActionParsnip for how to use update-initramfs in chroot with live CD, (if you need ;) )
<Blackadder> I presume ***** is the path to script
<ActionParsnip> Blackadder: http://www.scrounge.org/linux/cron.html
<peterhil> Hi! I'm trying to get forcedeth driver working on a copmuter that has an integrated nForce NIC on MSI-K7N2 motherboard. Should it work in Ubuntu 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> Blackadder: no, command is the script. * * * * is second day month year
<peterhil> ...computer...
<ActionParsnip> pksadiq: I'm not sure about update-initramfs dude
<antivirtel> pksadiq boost, with extra check...
<A_J> pksadiq omg it worked
<jo5hua> Perfectly placed typo :)
<antivirtel> thanks
<Blackadder> dont I need to add ./myscript restart
<t8ert0t> Can someone please help me pinpoint my problem. I cannot be sure what is causing my wireless to still not function. I have a Broadcom 433 and have followed the instructions on getting the bcm433 and bfcutter packages instead, but my wireless still does not get identified.
<pksadiq> A_J: wow, ;)
<A_J> thanks pksadiq
<A_J> is this permanent pksadiq ?
<Jordan_U> t8ert0t: Does the directory /lib/firmware/b43/ exist?
<Kutakizukari> How do I find the location of the file to add it to the the list of programs to start when the system starts?
<pksadiq> A_J: I think this error was not actually caused by the additional device, but some file errors when rebooted, that's all
<escott> Kutakizukari, rc.local
<Blackadder> I ha ve to add a path to the script as it resides under /vart/etc/folder/script
<phiV> Hey, anyone else having troubling installing the haskell-package in 11.04?
<A_J> okie ty pksadiq: incase of a hang what should i do in the future
<ActionParsnip> Kutakizukari: try: which programnamehere
<pksadiq> A_J: any way if you are trying to re-insert the device , select failsafe graphics from recovery and load ubuntu
<escott> !sysreq
<ActionParsnip> Blackadder: i recommend you do
<Kutakizukari> ActionParsnip, skype
<ActionParsnip> Kutakizukari: then run:  which skype
<robinsch> anyone here knows how to exclude a site from going though the proxy
<trism> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<pksadiq> A_J: the reason for hang changes  at different situtations
<A_J> pksadiq action said that power off reboots are bad, what other option do i have ?
<robinsch> anyone?
<antaranian> Hi ladies
<robinsch> i want to connect directly to a site
<robinsch> without proxy
<ActionParsnip> A_J: if you re-enable ctrl+alt+backspace   you can press that and restart the x server
<Blackadder> can I run it from the shortcut I have under root
<Kutakizukari> ActionParsnip, so in the startup applications I put under command skype?
<A_J> okie ActionParsnip ty
<Blackadder> ./start 02
<Gskellig> how do you restart the xserver?
<ActionParsnip> Kutakizukari: whatever the output of:  which skype      outputs
<bashelina> I cant move any windows in gnome classic ????
<bashelina> help
<A_J> ActionParsnip how would i go along installing a new gfx card on a system without one
<meganerd> robinsch: it is usually browser specific, usually because it tends to require an add-on to do
<ActionParsnip> Blackadder: use the absolute path to whatever you want to run
<Kutakizukari> ActionParsnip, type which skype in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Kutakizukari: yes
<LjL> robinsch: in Firefox, go to Edit / Preferences / Advanced / Network / Connection settings, there you can exclude sites from using proxies
<Kutakizukari> ActionParsnip, ah thank you!
<Blackadder> kk Understood thanks eventually I will get there
<ActionParsnip> A_J: a system MUST have a video card to boot, the system will fail POST without one
<Blackadder> not too familiar with crons
<bashelina> I cant move any windows, any setting in compiz ???
 * pksadiq is sleepy ..zZ, time almost 3:21 night(!)
<A_J> ActionParsnip this problem happened cause i put in a nvdia card and then it hung
<A_J> so i rebooted and then..
<ActionParsnip> bashelina: hold ALT and you can drag apps from anywhere in the app
<rajkosto> what kernel do i need on 11.04 for it to work under xen paravirtualize ?
<antaranian> Guys, I owned a vps server with Ubuntu, and connected with root (only available) account via ssh
<antaranian> then I accidentally used "sudo passwd -l root" so disabled root, and now I can't login via ssh, what will I do ?
<rajkosto> i have 2.6.32-305-ec2 atm, would like something newer
<Flannel> antaranian: Call the VPS people to fix it
<bashelina> ActionParsnip,  yea i tried that, that should work
<Jordan_U> How can I hide the Unity2D launcher?
<Flannel> antaranian: and next time, create a new user with admin rights before disabling root :)
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-change-unity-sidebar-launcher-auto-hide-behaviour-in-ubuntu-11-04
<bashelina> ActionParsnip,  oh i solve it
<bashelina> ActionParsnip,  in compiz:  move window
<A_J> ActionParsnip well ?
<Jordan_U> antaranian: If there is really no user that you can login as then you'll have to talk to your VPS provider.
<ActionParsnip> antaranian: you'll need a smarthands request to attend the server physically and set the password again for you
<bashelina> ActionParsnip,  compiz  -->  window management -->  move window
<teage> anyone know the channel for programming?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: well what?
<antaranian> ok guys, thank you
<fetz> Someone of you guys can help me on bopm on IRC :$
<ActionParsnip> teage: in which language?
<teage> ActionParsnip, c++
<ActionParsnip> teage: #c++
<teage> ActionParsnip, Thanks, lol, that was stupidly simple.
<ActionParsnip> teage: most things in life are
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: That appears to configure the unity compiz plugin. I'm using Unity2D and it had no effect.
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: hmm
<phiV> Is the haskell-platform broken under 11.04?
<phiV> Does anyone know why it doesn't work?
<phiV> I tried sudo apt-get install haskell-platform
<A_J> ActionParsnip All this problems occoured cause i plugged in a nvdia card, to test ofc, and i booted up and it hung.. coz_ told me i can't do that for new hardware. So my question is how to install a new GFX card on a pre-installed system having no GFX card currently.
<phiV> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<phiV>  haskell-platform : Depends: ghc6 (< 6.12.1+) but 6.12.3-1ubuntu7 is to be installed
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: http://katastrophos.net/andre/blog/2011/04/24/disable-the-auto-hide-functionality-of-ubuntu-unity-2d/   seems to be in gconf
<ActionParsnip> A_J: what was the previous video chip?
<A_J> Intel Onbard ActionParsnip
<A_J> board*\
<peterhil> HAs anyone got nForce2 (rev a1) Ethernet Controller working with forcedeth friver? Are there other drivers anymore form nVidia?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: did you make an xorg.conf?
<trism> phiV: yes, it is broken, there is a bug and it seems that it is being worked on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-platform/+bug/742052
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 742052 in haskell-platform (Ubuntu) "Broken Haskell Platform in 11.04 Depends: ghc6 (< 6.12.1+)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Barridus> is there a GUI application that can add partitions to fstab without a lot of hassle?
<A_J> ActionParsnip no,don't know what that is
<ActionParsnip> peterhil: my nvidia ethernet works with whatever driver is default
<phiV> trism: thanks, that's unfortunate
<bashelina> ActionParsnip,  I still cant move window with alt + mouse :(
<ActionParsnip> A_J: ok then did you set the primary display adapter to be the new card?
<peterhil> ActionParsnip: What motherboard do oyu have?
<peterhil> ...you
<A_J> ActionParsnip no it automaticly set itself to full hd
<peterhil> This is maybe a bit older... Maybe I should try to find nvnet?
<ActionParsnip> peterhil: asus M2N8L, it's part of a P1-AH2 pundit
<ActionParsnip> A_J: check the bios
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: That did it, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: np man
<A_J> ActionParsnip i'm gettin a new card in 2 days, thats why i'm asking this was a test run
<A_J> so just pop it in ?
<tester234> I had setup an encrypted lvm install with the alternate install.   It was running fine, but it seems after I updated the kernel or something, my /dev/mapper is now gone?  Anyone have this problem with encytped drives?  It now drops to the busybox when trying to boot instead of asking for the encryption pass phrase.
<ActionParsnip> A_J: yes, remember to set the primary video device as the pci one (etc), not the onboard
<A_J> okie ActionParsnip will try to find u when i'm installing what time u here ?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: possibly
<A_J> time online ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: yes
<bashelina> anyone good with compiz here ?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | bashelina
<ubottu> bashelina: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<A_J> ActionParsnip i'm asking what time do you come online mostly
<ActionParsnip> A_J: it varys wildly, so "yes" is as accurate as it gets
<maahes> Er, I have a bit of a weird pickle. I rebooted, and now my terminal is not recognizing keys correctly shift+pg_up/down does not scroll
<A_J> okie lol ActionParsnip i'll try to catch u
<A_J> pksadiq man thanks for your help
<pksadiq> A_J: welcome, have an advice, before asking some Q to some one here check /msg nickserv info <nick>   to find his age and exprerience here
<bashelina> In compiz:   i have cube enabled and choose 4  desktops, still I got only 2 and in slow motion ???????
<A_J> hey mate amazing thing ty
<A_J> pksadiq nice trick
<A_J> does this work with all nickServ pksadiq
<ShermanBoyd> I'm installing a server, and I chose hmm can't remember I think it was called the "basic server" package option and it installed xwindows etc
<A_J> does this work with all nickServ ActionParsnip
<pksadiq> A_J: works for all nick, check /msg nickserv info ActionParsnip
<A_J> k ty pksadiq
<ShermanBoyd> is there an easy way for me to uninstall all gui stuff
<pksadiq> A_J: but for registered only
<ActionParsnip> ShermanBoyd: if you need a GUI, install the desktop OS
<ShermanBoyd> ActionParsnip: actually I want the reverse: no gui
<ShermanBoyd> ActionParsnip: but I made the mistake of installing that package
<ActionParsnip> ShermanBoyd: then install the server, it doesn't have a GUI by default
<wanderingi> ive normally been using putty to connect to a ubuntu machine but if i am in ubuntu and want to connect via a terminal, how can i connect if my username is "dd\wandering"? Ive normally been using the line "ssh wandering@111.111..." but i need the dd\ bit too
<A_J> ActionParsnip last question before i go, are u a Opper ?
<ActionParsnip> ShermanBoyd: *groan*
<ActionParsnip> A_J: what's that/
<ActionParsnip> ShermanBoyd: if you remove xorg, it should remove the rest
<nslutje> Can I get some Cups support here?
<ShermanBoyd> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> nslutje: yes
<A_J> ActionParsnip channel operator
<ActionParsnip> A_J: no, i'm just cloaked as I am an ubuntu member
<nslutje> ActionParsnip: It's webinterface keeps asking about username and PW, I did add myself to lpadmin
<jr> Hi. I got an amdX2 64bits processor. Which version of ubuntu 11.04 should I chose? Is there any differences between the 2 versions ,
<jr> ?
<ActionParsnip> nslutje: run your browser with gksudo
<A_J> k nice speakin to u ActionParsnip AND TY pksadiq again :P
<A_J> nn all
<nslutje> it's on a nslu2, so text based
<roothorick> jr: always 64bit if the processor supports it
<roothorick> jr: because it's more than just bigger pointers. More registers and other goodies that makes everything faster
<nslutje> ActionParsnip: And from my XP machine the same problem
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: some manufacturers only support 32bit which can cause issues
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: manufacturers? Supporting Linux? Hah!
<ActionParsnip> jr: 64bit will enable you to use more RAM easily
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: check the brother Linux support, also check HP too
<jr> ActionParsnip: yes but I've got only 3 Gio
<jr> of ram
<ActionParsnip> jr: 32bit can address 3Gb RAM, if you use 64Bit you can use more without any effort
<nslutje> ActionParsnip: How does this gksudo thing works... :S
<roothorick> jr: still, AMD64/EM64T is more than just bigger pointers
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: also look at the nvidia site as well as intel
<A_J> nn all
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: true
<escott> jr, there are some other advantages to 64bit check the amd64 page on wikipedia
<ActionParsnip> jr: what is the system used for?
<jr> I heard this version uses more ram than the 32bits and is slower.
<ActionParsnip> jr: it'snot slower and doesn't use more ram
<escott> jr, its a tradeoff. some new processor features, but using a bit more ram for pointers
<roothorick> jr: slower no. More RAM, kind-of. Binaries are larger because of the bigger pointers but it's not a signficant difference (a few MB in typical use)
<ActionParsnip> jr: I suggest you research what 64bit actually is
<jr> ActionParsnip: everything: internet, office tasks, encoding, musics and so on.
<roothorick> jr: always use 64bit unless you have an explicit, hard reason not to (e.g. support contract, 32bit binary-only driver, or 32bit CPU)
<ActionParsnip> jr: encoding music benefits greatly from 64bitness
<jr> ActionParsnip: wonderful. I hesitated because with windows64, some softwares do not support x32 drivers
<jr> for ewample: ticonnect and samsung pc studio
<roothorick> jr: yeah, 64bit Windows has that whole driver signing mess. That's just MS stupidity at work, not a 64bit thing really.
<DelphiWorld> hello buddy's
<jr> Great. Thx ActionParsnip and roothorick. I'm gonna install tha.
<DelphiWorld> how do i install all packages starting with "php"
<DelphiWorld> like php5-mod-x
<barf_> Is C as language for the install OK, or no?
<barf_> Do I have to choose English?
<barf_> and why?
<DelphiWorld> is this pocible?
<DelphiWorld> too much traffic :(
<barf_> How much memory should there be for a command line install that is to run bind for a local DNS?
<ActionParsnip> barf_: sure, install build-essential and you will have an ANSI standard C compiler
<joakimk> I just upgraded from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 on my HP nc6400 laptop, and I am having some problems with graphics. When I move a window, the background becomes a pixeled mess. Seems this is a somewhat common problem, but what do I do? :)
<ActionParsnip> barf_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements   says 300Mhz + 128Mb RAM as minimal, so a little more than that will be fine
<joakimk> ..is there any way to "roll back" to 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | joakimk
<ubottu> joakimk: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<barf_> ActionParsnip: C as language for Locale, not as programming language
<OmegaLimit>  Hi guys, I'm planning on turning some 8 GB flash drives into portable gaming drives, I was wondering if anyone knew if it'd be plausible for me to install Ubuntu to the drive and still have lots of free space on the flash drive to install things?
<OmegaLimit> Would I need to partition the flash drive in two?
<PalmPilotPro> I was given instructions on installing a serial terminal to my system and the instructions say to midify a file called /etc/inittab but I cannot find it.
<ActionParsnip> barf_: ahh I see
<Captainkrtek> welcome Felnotz
<JabberWalkie> joakim_, in my experience, upgrading also tends to break things, so I wait like 6 months or so after so they fix all the things that are broken
<ActionParsnip> OmegaLimit: sure
<Felnotz> Hey there Cap'n
<joakimk> JabberWalkie: so you're saying I upgraded to 11 too soon? :(
<OmegaLimit> ActionParsnip: Would I need to partition the drive or does a USB install of Ubuntu on a flash automatically include some space on the flash?
<bahaa> in openoffice.org/writer how can I write tow direction statements on one line, I mean I want the text direction to be separated from the alignment? like writing Arabic text and writing English sentence inside it ( the problem arises when using brackets)
<JabberWalkie> probably
<ActionParsnip> OmegaLimit: space willlimit what games you can install
<OmegaLimit> ActionParsnip: It's all ROMs and smaller games available on the Software Center
<bahaa> like when writing:   key_count()   inside an Arabic sentence the brackets go to the left of the word
<PalmPilotPro> just wondering if anyone could help me out here.
<joakimk> When I logged in to 11.04 first time, I got a message saying something like "my hardware will not support Unity". Is that a clue?
<Felnotz> Go ahead Palm
<JabberWalkie> joakimk, anyways, there is only one route to go, scour the internet for hours and post on forums and search bug reports till you find a solution
<PalmPilotPro> I was given instructions on installing a serial terminal to my system and the instructions say to midify a file called /etc/inittab but I cannot find it.
<Felnotz> joakimk, clue for what?
<JabberWalkie> joakimk, fun times....
<PalmPilotPro> I am using my palm pilot as a terminal
<joakimk> Felnotz: I just upgraded from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 on my HP nc6400 laptop, and I am having some problems with graphics. When I move a window, the background becomes a pixeled mess. Seems this is a somewhat common problem, but what do I do? :)
<meganerd> PalmPilotPro: those instructions are old
<ActionParsnip> OmegaLimit: you can use gparted to partition the device, then use a persistent install to the partition, or use usb-creator and transfer the ubuntu ISO to the partition (you can remaster the ISO to add your own apps to the CD image)
<joakimk> JabberWalkie: I just don't know where to begin... a
<Felnotz> joakimk: Would you happen to know what graphics card you are using?
<PalmPilotPro> meganerd: is there another way to do what I am trying to do still?
<ActionParsnip> joakimk: what video chip do you use?
<joakimk> Felnotz: yes :) It's an nvidia... How do I check that?
<meganerd> PalmPilotPro: yes, I am googling it, I did this on a machine a year ago
<PalmPilotPro> meganerd: cool, thaks
<Felnotz> joakimk: It's fine, I looked up your model number, you're using an Intel GMA 950
<ActionParsnip> joakimk: if you use the nvidia driver, you may need to remove the driver, reboot then reinstall the driver to make things nice
<meganerd> PalmPilotPro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<Captainkrtek> joakimk, open a terminal and type lshw
<Felnotz> joakimk: or, it's an ATI mobilityX3100
<Felnotz> X1300*
<Felnotz> joakimk: alt +f2 and lshw
<joakimk> ActionParsnip: I think maybe I did do something like that in 10.04...
<OmegaLimit> ActionParsnip: I'm planning on adding most of the files after I've already put the OS on the flash drive, so would the former be the better option?
<ActionParsnip> OmegaLimit: with persistent installs the updates and such stick, if you use usb-creator the upgrades and such do not stay
<OmegaLimit> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks
<wolter> how can I record/view S-video from my old camcorder? I just plugged in the cable but don't know what the next step is
<Felnotz> joakimk: What are you doing currently?
<jtreminio> Hi guys - not Ubuntu-specific, but Linux related! I've got LAMPP up and running... how do I tie in the "php" and "pear" commands to use those specific files? Right now it's asking me to install php5-cli, but I've already got PHP running.
<ActionParsnip> !find php5-cli
<ubottu> Found: php5-cli
<ActionParsnip> sounds like a plan to me
<joakimk> Felnotz: X1300
<joakimk> Felnotz: sorry, I was trying to verify the card...
<relapse> Is there any way to install without a cdrom or usb drive?
<Felnotz> joakimk: It's fine, you're going to want to uninstall the X1300 driver, and reinstall
<Jordan_U> relapse: There are many ways, but you'll have to boot from something. What is your exact situation?
<Felnotz> joakimk: You know how to do that?
<r3m> Hi, two hour ago my ubuntu froze. my system is up-to-date. I suspect someone do that. Which log should i read to see what happend
<klevi|PC> Hey guys, Ive got an SATA drive that absolutely refuses to be mounted. Over a USB dock its fine
<Felnotz> klevi|PC: I've had that problem for months, what mobo are you using?
<Faithful> Hey guys, I need a minimal install of ubuntu... but it must be installable.
<qin> r3m: /var/log/auth.log
<joakimk> Felnotz: would you mind instructing me? :)
<klevi|PC> Im using the internal sata ports on my motherboard, Felnotz its an oldie emachines t3304
<gueneal> is 11.10 in beta yet and if so is it avalible to download?
<r3m> qin: thanks
<Felnotz> joakimk: Sure thing! Go to the 'Additional Drivers' application
<nit-wit> gueneal, june 3 or 4th I think
<xereniak> hey, can someone tell me how to install my new ubuntu OS onto a win 2000? i can't find the answer or anything related in the help guides on the site.
<gueneal> cool thanks :D
<klevi|PC> Felnotz: may I PM instead?
<r3m> qin: do you know if hacker have a way to freeze ubuntu ?
<joakimk> Felnotz: yes
<Felnotz> klevi|PC: uh, hold on a minute
<qin> r3m: Nope, dunno. What have you beed doing?
<maahes> how can I troubleshoot what's wrong with my key input into the terminal? I don't know where to start, I reinstalled the term after doing a complete uninstall, and the keys work right in xterm
<klevi|PC> Felnotz: Sure thing! =)
<r3m> qin: i was afk
<Felnotz> joakimk: Next, click on the ATI driver with a green dot next to it
<maahes> It worked right as of a couple of hours ago
<Felnotz> joakimk: There should be some kind of button on your window that says 'uninstall' (sorry I'm not in Ubuntu atm)
<joakimk> Felnotz: thing is, only a "Software modem" is listd there
<nit-wit> Faithful, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<joakimk> Felnotz: so... maybe the ATI driver is *not* installed?
<Felnotz> joakimk: That's what I feared.. I have a feeling your graphics card may be *very* old
<joakimk> hm
<joakimk> it's a ~5 years old laptop
<Felnotz> joakimk: Well are there any other entries in the window besides the Software Modem?
<joakimk> at least that's when it was bought
<joakimk> no
<Jordan_U> xereniak: What do you mean "onto a win 2000"? The current operating system doesn't really matter (unless you're using Wubi) since you'll be booting from an Ubuntu LiveCD to do the install.
<Felnotz> joakimk: Well that probably means you've got the driver installed, it's just really old
<joakimk> lspci tells me: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X13
<Felnotz> joakimk: Do you know if you have Unity 2D installed by any chance?
<joakimk> don't know... :-/
<kblin> hi folks
<Captainkrtek> hi kblin anything we can help with?
<malobueno> as enter at the Spanish language channel?
<kblin> I've just noticed that avahi-daemon on my 10.04 system seems to be listenting on IPv4 port 5355, and I was wondering why?
<Felnotz> joakimk: Well then go ahead and open the Ubuntu Software Centre, and search for 'Unity 2D'
<kblin> upstream avahi doesn't have LLMNR support, as far as I can tell
<hombre-4> Hi, I encountred a problem while working in command line today
<qin> r3m: hm, I more ment, did you hang uot on undernet, used torrent, russian websites, You know this sort of stuff... sudo netstat -tulp (to see listening services), ps, pstree, htop, iftop (to monitor), iptables, failtoban (to protect).)
<joakimk> Felnotz: right. Installing it now
<takoylis> Need help ! I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 64bit ! does it support my usb tv tuner? pinnacle pctv hybrid pro
<RadarG> Hello all I was wondering if somebody can help point me in the right direction I have a lamp server setup with mysql I was wondering if somebody can help me out?
<aaron_c> hi, does anyone know how to download long voice memos from your iphone4 in ubuntu?
<nit-wit> hombre-4, shre it with us.;)
<malobueno> please
<takoylis> Need help ! I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 64bit ! does it support my usb tv tuner? pinnacle pctv hybrid pro
<hombre-4> I was installing some packages with dpkg and then I accidentaly the whole system!
<takoylis> how i can sync my iphone4 with ubuntu to transfer music to it
<barf_> What is wrong if after install Ubuntu 11.04 shows for a short while, then shows a blinking underscore in the top left corner, forever.
<Captainkrtek> kblin, well avahi does network discovery so it'd make sense for it to use LLMNR on port 5355
<malobueno> i need enter to spanish channel
<takoylis> how i can sync my iphone4 with ubuntu to transfer music to it
<nit-wit> malobueno, your looking for a spanish channel?
<rww> malobueno: /join #ubuntu-es
<RadarG> I would like advice on determining if Drupal is right for me
<takoylis> how i can sync my iphone4 with ubuntu to transfer music to it
<jo5hua> hombre-4, you accidentally did what to the whole system?
<kblin> Captainkrtek: avahi does mDNS, which is different from LLMNR
<pyQ> hello*
<moroki> takoylis: it might help if you had a program to do that...... Im sure there are several
<pyQ> can I install gcc two version side bu side
<pyQ> sudo aptitude install gcc-4.2-multilib libstdc++6-4.2-dev
<Captainkrtek> kblin, true, not sure why it uses it then
<hombre-4> jo5hua: I'm not very ecperienced in shell, so I was trying 'man' and commands, but then I accidentally the whole system :/
<takoylis> i have many that simply dont work
<RadarG> I was wondering if I can use Drupal with mediawiki?
<pyQ> this will uninstall pre gcc version
<malobueno> THANK YOU nit
<joakimk> Felnotz: so, you think this is possible to get working? Have a feeling I shoulnd't have upgraded... :(
<pyQ> non?
<aaron_c> i'm also trying to figure out how to sync audio from iphone4 to ubuntu
<Felnotz> joakimk: After installation, you'll have to logout, and select 'Unity 2D' in the little drop down menu in the login prompt
<aaron_c> ^takoylis
<Captainkrtek> kblin, according to another site (this (port) is useful in networks that do not deploy DNS servers.)
<Felnotz> joakimk: This is possible to get working, don't worry
<ndxtg> I need Ubuntu with GUI but only the web browser. What is the fastest way to install it? Do I install normal Ubuntu and remove the components one by one?
<aaron_c> takoylis: have you tried rhythmnbox?
<joakimk> Felnotz: OK, it's installed. Trying a logout :) Be right back, and thanks a BUNCH!!
<jo5hua> accidentally what - deleted the whole system? Please be more specific :)
<Captainkrtek> ndxtg, so you're running just a terminal?
<Felnotz> joakimk: Anytime!
<hombre-4> yes the whole system
<jo5hua> Do you remember what command you entered?
<Stormx2> I'm trying to do data recovery on a corrupt ext3 partition. fsck complains of a bad superblock, but I know the file data is there (I can see it using foremost). Any tips on recovering a badly corrupted ext3 filesystem?
<kblin> Captainkrtek: the fun part is that I'm currently reading through upstream sources. it shouldn't bind to that port. so I was wondering if ubuntu had some extra magic going into this package
<ndxtg> Captainkrtek: no, with GUI and web browser (i.e.the system is to view images/videos in web browser only)
<Jordan_U> Stormx2: How did it become corrupted?
<Captainkrtek> ndxtg, sorry a bit confused with your setup
<Captainkrtek> kblin, haha good luck!
<qin> Stormx2: make image first, try testdisk to recover partition, or photorec for data.
<ndxtg> Captainkrtek: i have nothing yet, gonna install but unsure what is the fastest way :(
<Felnotz> joakimk: How'd it go?
<xereniak> my computer wont show the ubuntu install screen... just some blank desktop.
<RadarG> does anyone know is mediawiki will let you have individual accounts and upload files such as pic,mp3,pdf is there a lighter wiki option that might be better?
<joakimk> Felnotz: hi :) Well, now I have the new desktop :) But, I still get garbage pixels whenever I move a window around...
<Captainkrtek> ndxtg, so what is the fastest way to get a web browser installed?
<joakimk> Felnotz: I selected Unity 2D when loggin gin
<Stormx2> Jordan_U, it's a friend's drive. He said he woke up one morning and it wouldn't boot.
<Felnotz> joakimk: hmm.. maybe your CPU is lagging your computer
<Felnotz> joakimk: Try logging out, and selecting Ubuntu Classic instead of Unity 2D
<Captainkrtek> joakimk, try and uninstall compiz by going to System Settings > Synaptic Package Manager
<joakimk> Felnotz: it's an Intel Core 2 duo
<Stormx2> qin, done, but I'm not getting a great deal of useful output from carving (photorec/foremost/whatever)
<nit-wit> xereniak, power on the computer hit the shift key and hold it down if you get a try or installgui hit f6 choose nomodeset and boot in
<qin> Stormx2: Did you try to mount it?
<Stormx2> Yes, but even fsck won't touch it
<ndxtg> Captainkrtek: what is the fastest way to install a Ubuntu-based system that only contains GUI web browser? other components (open offices, GIMP etc should not be installed)
<jo5hua> xereniak, do you remember what command you entered? And when you say blank desktop, do you see *anything* after you switch it on?
<Jordan_U> Stormx2: Does the S.M.A.R.T. data show any hardware problem?
<xereniak> umm....
<Captainkrtek> joakimk, do this
<xereniak> i have a menu bar at the top
<jo5hua> What does the menu say?
<xereniak> i can get to system settings, but it keeps crashing
<xereniak> well, for most commands
<Captainkrtek> joakimk, System Settings > Synaptic Package Manager > search Compiz in the top filter, then all green checkboxes, right click and mark for removal
<Stormx2> Jordan_U, I get I/O errors in ubuntu, gparted livecd. Currently the only O/Ss that can boot with it attached are Windows and the ddrescue live cd. But no, I haven't checked SMART. I will
<Stormx2> Jordan_U, however, ddrescue only failed to copy 512 bytes from it (near the beginning)
<joakimk> Captainkrtek: right. Think I did that in Ubuntu 10 also
<coldpizza72i> whats the easiest way to see if a harddrive is corrupt
<Captainkrtek> joakimk, probably more appropriate for your setup
<joakimk> Captainkrtek: ... because compiz is all flash and bells, right?
<Captainkrtek> joakimk, yes, even when not running it still runs haha
<joakimk> Felnotz: I'll try Ubuntu Classic now :)
<joakimk> BRB :)
<jo5hua> xereniak, unless you can be more specific with the commands you entered it might be difficult to help you
<ImaBrokeDude> hello?
<ImaBrokeDude> anyone know how to mod a laser?
<xereniak> i didn't enter ANY commands
<ImaBrokeDude> with ubuntu
<Captainkrtek> hi ImaBrokeDude if this is not related to Ubuntu then please find a different channel
<Captainkrtek> what do you mean mod a laser?
<ImaBrokeDude> the laser ios supposed to be a data laser
<einsteined> anyone know if there is a wine related channel?
<rww> einsteined: #winehq
<einsteined> rww: thanks I tried #wine, didn't work
<ImaBrokeDude> in order to use it freely you are supposed to run a firmware hack through ubuntu
<joakimk> Felnotz: hmm... It looked very good there, but I still get errors in redrawing the background/desktop
<joakimk> ...I like having the classic desktop back, though :)
<commoncents> im running ubuntu studio 11.04 and my computer wont connect to the internet via wifi or lan i had a wifi connection yesterday
<Felnotz> joakimk: Did you follow Cap'n Krtek and remove Compiz?
<Captainkrtek> joakimk, you remove compiz?
<joakimk> Felnotz: yes
<Captainkrtek> joakimk, you reboot?
<jo5hua> xereniak, sorry, wrong nick :)
<ImaBrokeDude> oh nvm
<joakimk> no log out/in
<joakimk> so reboot?
<Captainkrtek> joakimk, reboot
<joakimk> right!
<joakimk> hehe brb
<Captainkrtek> k
<FloodBot1> joakimk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pmo5> reboot or not reboot that is the question
<joakimk> gotchas :)
<fun-workin> hello
<Captainkrtek> hi fun-workin anything we can help with?
<fun-workin> yes please
<Captainkrtek> what seems to be the issue?
<coldpizza72i> whats the easiest way to see if a hard drive is corrupt?
<fun-workin> i just downloaded ubuntu
<fun-workin> and put it on usb
<Captainkrtek> coldpizza72i, I can help with that
<Captainkrtek> coldpizza72i, go to System Settings > Disk Utility > select drive on left, SMART Data
<commoncents> can someone help me fix my wifi and lan connections
<Felnotz> coldpizza72i: Go to Disk Utility, and check the S.M.A.R.T. status
<Captainkrtek> fun-workin, it didnt work?
<fun-workin> and the problem is that i cant make it work-> i boot from it i see menu but than if i press anything it just do nothing. any ideas ?
<pmo5> commoncents, take a hamer and fix it
<Captainkrtek> fun-workin, how'd you put it on the usb stick
<fun-workin> i used Unetbootin program
<commoncents> hammer wont quite fix it
<Captainkrtek> fun-workin, you need to edit your BIOS boot settings
<pmo5> commoncents, your lan seems to work to can chat with us :)
<Captainkrtek> to make sure it tries to boot to the flash drive before your Hard Drive fun-workin
<pmo5> commoncents, describe your problem.. show will show up and may help if he has some clue
<commoncents> yeha from my windows desktop
<coldpizza72i> Captainkrtek: can't seem to find it.....im on xubuntu
<keith_> potentially stupid question - i created a directory as root, then mounted a devie to that directory as root. How do i give permission to a any user to read/write including mk directories in this new directory?
<pmo5> commoncents, show / someone will show up
<Captainkrtek> coldpizza72i, go to the #xubuntu channel
<Captainkrtek> try asking in there
<Captainkrtek> joakimk, how is it running now?
<Felnotz> joakimk: How's it working?
<zerokill> salu2
<joakimk> Hi! It's much the same... Did a second reboot just to be sure
<zerokill> alquien habla castellano aqui??
<pmo5> commoncents, hence what sort of problem do you have..
<commoncents> my wifi was working yesterday and noiw it wont even show available networks and it says there is a lan connection but it doesnt connect to the internet
<Jasmin> hi, am beginner in the world of Ubuntu, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 the prob is that i can't configured the eth0 but i can see the network icon from the server
<sebikul> !es, zerokill
<Captainkrtek> zerokill, join #ubuntu-es
<pmo5> commoncents, master words.. when it comes to net config.. is.. ifconfig .. netstat.. and there is others
<takoylis> !help i want to install xbmc on ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<ubottu> takoylis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fun-workin> when i turn on computer i use boot list (pressing esc on loading screen) and i pick USB, than it show me Unetbootin list in whitch contains "help" try ubuntu without install" "install ubuntu" and when i pick for example "try ubuntu" or "install" it just freeze.
<pmo5> commoncents, you have access to the linux machine ?
<takoylis> help i want to install xbmc on ubuntu 11.04 64bit
 * klevi|PC pokes Felnotz 
<Felnotz> Jasmin: Welcome to Ubuntu! Are you running Ubuntu right now?
<commoncents> yes its right next to me
<joakimk> thanks for helping me out! Should I maybe install the ATI Catalyst Control Center, or something like that?
<Jasmin> yes it is on the other work station
<Captainkrtek> fun-workin, oh okay that is good, format the flash drive and try again, also depends on how fast the flash drive is, may take some time for it to load
<Jasmin> now am connecting from the windows server
<mactimes> Hey.  Could someone let me know what has replaced vino as remote access daemon for 11.04, if any?
<Felnotz> Jasmin: Oh, okay, what computer model do you have?
<joakimk> Felnotz: maybe I should log in with "Classic mode (no effects)"?
<pmo5> commoncents, iwconfig
<fun-workin> im afraid its not the problem i tried it on different computer and it worked fine :( (also tried already twice to remake booting usb with ubuntu)
<Jasmin> toshiba
<kblin> Captainkrtek: ah, silly me. avahi listens on 5353, which is mdns, llmnr is 5355
<Felnotz> joakimk: Yes, that will most likely fix it!
<Jasmin> laptop
<kblin> Captainkrtek: misread my netstat output
<pmo5> commoncents, iwconfig on console will tell you if there is any wlan device on your machien
<kblin> those ports are too similar :)
<Gskellig> rc.local didnt work for me, the commands still wont run on boot
<Jasmin> an amd 64
<commoncents> said no wireless conections and wlan had something
<takoylis> if i could use my tv tuner pinnacle pctv hybrid pro , usb tuner on ubuntu 11.04 64bit i would be so happy
<Jasmin> Felnotz : i know tht there's a command line to configure the network manually
<pmo5> commoncents, device show up ? as output of iwconfig ?
<Captainkrtek> kblin, makes more sense as Avahi uses it
<Felnotz> Jasmin: Captain Krtek will help you
<Captainkrtek> Jasmin, I can try to help you
<Captainkrtek> Jasmin, what exactly is your issue?
<pmo5> commoncents, did you find out the name of the device ? ethX .. wlanX .. or something ?
<commoncents> wlan0
<joakimk> Felnotz: It's just the same... :( Btw, my home dir is on a separate partition, and it seems most of my "system setup" have followed from Ubuntu 10 to 11.04. So do you think I still might be able to be able to work, if these graphics problems don't bother me too much?
<Jasmin> Captainkrtek : hi, well the problem is tht i just installed ubuntu 10;04
<Enissay> Hey guys, Is there any chance to make my old laptop play 720p videos?
<aaron_c> hi, does anyone know how to download long voice memos from your iphone4 in ubuntu?
<joakimk> Felnotz: I mean, is this mainly/only a graphics problem, or a symptom of some fundamental problem with Ubunut 11 vs my hardware?
<Jasmin> <Captainkrtek> Now the prob is tht i can't detect the network
<chrome_> hi. How can I add speech recognition in google chrome?
<d484> Aaron does the iPhone have a Dropbox app?
<Captainkrtek> Jasmin, can you do ifconfig and post the results to paste.ubuntu.com then share the link to me?
<Jasmin> <Captainkrtek> meanwhile , i can see the network icon from the server
<Captainkrtek> Jasmin, what do you mean from the server
<pmo5> commoncents, iwlist wlan0 scan
<d484> aaron_c, https://www.dropbox.com/iphoneapp .. you can store your files on Dropbox servers and pull them into the phone.
<commoncents> no scan results
<aaron_c> d484: can i pull voice memos from my phone with the same app?
<xereniak> [Question]my ubuntu boots off the liveCD, gets to some desktop screen with a menu bar on top and stops doing anything else. i open the menu and open system settings. i find an item called "install ubuntu 11.04" and i double click on it. then i get an error message saying something about the computers inability to copy over root privelages to the user root. where is the REAL install screen supposed to show up in this process?
<Felnotz> joakimk: I'm not sure, you're saying Ubuntu 10.10 worked well
<Jasmin> <Captainkrteki have a  windows server connected to the modem
<joakimk> Felnotz: yes. No problems
#ubuntu 2011-05-22
<Captainkrtek> Jasmin, well this is an Ubuntu issue
<pmo5> commoncents, ifconfig wlan0
<d484> aaron_c, you can send files to and from Dropbox however it all depends on if you can view the files on your iPhone.  I think it will all depend on what the iPhone allows
<pmo5> commoncents, does it say it is up and running.. it has an IP or something ?
<d484> aaron_c, You can send files from iPhone to the cloud, or pull files from the cloud into your iPhone.  from what I read on the site, you should be good.
<Felnotz> joakimk: Well this might be an Ubuntu issue, if you can give me your computer model again, I can submit a bug report, unless anyone else knows what's up here?
<Jasmin> <Captainkrtek> the issue is tht i was using ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop
<reggie> which port uses program mail?
<reggie> pls
<commoncents> it doesnt have an ip just show hwaddr
<joakimk> Felnotz: The computer is: HP nc6400, with VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
<Jasmin> <Captainkrtek> and when i installed ubuntu 10.04 i couldn't detect the nework ,while i can see my work station from the windwos server
<Felnotz> joakimk: Thank you! I'm sorry I couldn't solve your problem...
<pmo5> commoncents, word UP matters morethen others
<joakimk> Felnotz: I had this problem after installing 10.04: http://superuser.com/questions/168740/ubuntu-10-04-ati-mobility-radeon-x1300-screen-flickering-in-dark-areas
<Jasmin> <Captainkrtek> still there???
<mayo1> Hi. Why can I install xbmc ? I'm on ubuntu 11.04 and I tried to install it from http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1540-top-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal, with repository.
<commoncents> said broadcast multicast
<joakimk> Felnotz: which I "solved" (apparently) by creating the file /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf, containing the line "options radeon modeset=0"
<Felnotz> joakimk: Did you try the solution on the site?
<commoncents> said broadcast running multicast
<codeshah> hey guys, I am sending emails from my server to my mailing list but some servers are saying there is no reverse dns
<codeshah> how do I setup reverse dns?
<joakimk> Felnotz: That file is still here, now. Do you think maybe I should remove it?
<Felnotz> joakimk: You could definitely try that
<joakimk> Felnotz: could be a conflict... perhaps :)
<Felnotz> joakimk: I gotta run, so ask around for answers if that doesn't work
<commoncents> sorry it said broadcast multicast
<joakimk> Felnotz: right! Thanks a lot!
<pmo5> commoncents, do you know what sort of adress class youuse or similar things ?
<Felnotz> joakimk: No problem!
<pmo5> commoncents, well first try to do .. ifconfig wlan0 up..
<commoncents> i did eth0 and it said broadcast running multicast
<commoncents> permission denied
<pmo5> commoncents, the sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<commoncents> i did
<pmo5> commoncents, do you use lan too ?
<pmo5> commoncents, still permiossion denied ?
<mayo1> Hi. Why can I install xbmc ? I'm on ubuntu 11.04 and I tried to install it from http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1540-top-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal, with repository.
<commoncents> yes it just show the prompt again for another command
<mayo1> hmm maybe a pb woth my font
<Glycan> Ahem.
<pmo5> commoncents, now iwlist wlan0 scan
<pmo5> commoncents, sudo may helps too
<commoncents> i did sudo ifconfig wlan0 up and it took me to the prompt
<pmo5> commoncents, now sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Jasmin> Can any one help me to configure the network under ubuntu 10.04
<Jasmin> Felnotz> can you help me PLZ
<owen1> tar -zcvf tmp/output.tar.gz input/ only works as root. with regular user i see 'tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors'. ls -l shows: drwxr-xr-x 2 user1 user1.  any clues?
<klevi|PC> Quickie: Adding an authorized_key for passwdless login. is authorized_keys a directory? or a text file list of accepted keys
<commoncents> said unknown host
<pmo5> commoncents, now iwlist wlan0 scan
<omac> my mouse scroll wheel died and I'm trying learn blender and it sucks without a scroll wheel.  The blender ui can't function without a scroll wheel.  if the blender ui had scroll bars everywhere it wouldn't be an issue, but that is not the case with the version that I want to use.
<omac> as a result, I would like to ask the ubuntu community something.
<commoncents> ok gave me a bouch of stuff
<Jasmin> is it so hard to configure a network under  ubuntu  10.04
<commoncents> id like to get the wifi and lan i use lan most though
<omac> How can I map the multimedia keyboard's scroll wheel to not only map to volume up and down, but also emulate mouse scroll up/down if I press the shift key at the same time?
<klevi|PC> omac: tried global shortcuts?
<pmo5> commoncents, lan.. ifconfig eth0.. and give an IP.. if you dont have one.. if you have dhcp somewhere you could try run it
<omac> I really don't want to go out and buy a mouse just because the mouse scroll wheel's mechanism is faulty now.
<commoncents> i got internet youtube just loaded
<Jasmin> how can we share the past
<omac> global shortcuts...I'll check it out thanks.
<klevi|PC> No prob =) <-- omac
<commoncents> now lans working but will it still work after reset
<Jasmin> helllllllllllo, any nework expert  arounnnnnnnnd
<pmo5> commoncents, maybe you can set it up on /etc/network/interfaces.. i am not sure but i'll do this for debian
<Captainkrtek> Jasmin, please refrain from repeating asking the same question, if someone can help they will
<commoncents> got no idea
<klevi|PC> Jasmin: Typically if no one answer then no one knows what to tell you. Thats how it is here.
<Jasmin> thnks for the info
<Henriquez> ok i have installed gnome 3/shell on ubuntu 11.04 but does anyone know a website for themes ?
<Henriquez> i already downloaded some but is there a dedicated website?
<Gskellig> gnome-look.org Henriquez
<ira_gershwin> i'd imagine gnomeloook
<rww> Henriquez: GNOME 3 isn't supported here.
<pmo5> commoncents, you should have a look on /etc/network and see files over there if there is any..
<rww> hence the PPA saying it's unsupported.
<Gskellig> and art.gnome.org
<Henriquez> ok thank you
<Gskellig> and customize.org/gtk
<commoncents> ok
<commoncents> ok lan stayed working after reboot now to get wifi woking
<pmo5> commoncents, iwconfig wlan0 essid "whateverssidthisis"
<spacemagic> so.. just dual installed Windows 7 alongside my Ubuntu 10.10 and go to setup GRUB again from the live cd and sudo grub gets me :command not found
<coldpizza72i> i just installed ubuntu on a drive but cant find the drive in my bios to fix the boot sequence.....is that because my bios will only show bootable drives? do i have to put a live cd up again and make it bootable?
<commoncents> just go this message with lan cable unplugged http://www.pastebin.com/wWjBGC74
<Raptors> Has anyone here successfully ran the 6670 with wine?
<Raptors> How is it for gaming?
<takoylis> any guru can help me with my tv tuner? cant see tv on my pc   :-(                         :-(
<Raptors> Does it work as well as Nvidia with proprietary drivers?
<roothorick> Raptors: wine has such a ridiculously high overhead that... take the system requirements, and scale it up three years.
<pmo5> commoncents, yep it says commoncents.. unplugged lan cable
<SHAD0Wmonkey> Hi, installed ubuntu on an sd card, grub comes up but it won't continue boot.  Any suggestions?
<Raptors> roothorick, what do you mean?
<SHAD0Wmonkey> (10.10.)
<Raptors> I haven't had any probs running games on my 8600GT (which is trash)
<roothorick> Raptors: which games?
<Raptors> Is it just a AMD prob?
<commoncents> ok i did what you said and it said essid unknown host
<roothorick> Raptors: Wine can really only run older games effectively, and requires much bigger hardware than the game would if it was running on the intended OS
<Raptors> Torchlight, SCII, Company of Heros (worse than windows but the only one I had this prob with), Counter strike...
<Raptors> Half life 2
<Raptors> It
<Raptors> They are probably all worse than windows but I not by much
<Reapu> hello i just updated to the new ubuntu and my  upper bar is way too dark that i cant see it, how do i resolve this?
<roothorick> Raptors: I suppose "older" isn't the right word today, heh
<Raptors> other than COH
<Propel> you gonna get a 6670?
<Raptors> SCII works fine
<roothorick> Raptors: btw clarify "SC2", there's at least three different games that have that acronym
<Raptors> IDK, I'm thinking about it
<Raptors> Starcraft 2
<Propel> you have money?
<Propel> no offense
<Raptors> ya
<roothorick> Raptors: ah, that surprises me, but I never looked at the sysreqs
<Propel> oh, i thought you were broke
<Propel> lol
<Raptors> Either that or the GTS 250 (which is worse)...
<Raptors> but cheaper
<Raptors> IDK if AMD works well in linux though, all I heard was horror stories
<unu98> raptors:such as
<roothorick> Raptors: AMD GPUs are VERY hit and miss in Linux. For one,  if you're building a crossfire rig, you're in for a world of hurt
<Raptors> roothorick, it runs on low/mid but it works fine but that's because the 8600GT is terrible
<Raptors> roothorick, no I'm thinking about 1 6670
<SHAD0Wmonkey> Hi, installed 10.10 on an sd card, grub comes up but it won't continue boot (black screen).  LiveUSB boots fine.  Any suggestions?
<roothorick> Raptors: but DRI radeon is improving dramatically. If the opensource driver does everything you want it to, it should be a good experience
<Barzogh> raa mon chaton m'a fait flooder sur ot
<Reapu> and for some reasons the upper menu of programs  that arent maximized appears in the upper bar of the screen as if it was maximize, seemingly seperated from the program
<ezl> having trouble with curl -d
<darkorical> 11.04 trying to play games in full screen always shuts off  2nd monitor is there any way to stop this
<Raptors> roothorick, even 3D stuff?
<Propel> rapators, how is the 8600GT for CSS?
<ezl>  curl 127.0.0.1:8888/trade -d product_id=62364564&buyorsell=buy&size=88&limit=1
<roothorick> Raptors: take your chances on the 6670 if you want. But avoid fglrx. I'd prefer returning the card than trying your luck with fglrx.
<Raptors> Propel, it's alright...
<ezl> trying to make it pass all these parameters as POST, but only the first one is getting sent
<ezl> (product_id)
<ezl> is my syntax incorrect?
<roothorick> Raptors: yeah, the driver in 2.6.39 is up to full OpenGL 2.1 support on hardware that supports it now
<Raptors> roothorick, is it really better than the official drivers though?
<roothorick> Raptors: you've never had an AMD card, have you?
<roothorick> Raptors: fglrx (the "official" binary driver) is TERRIBLE
<Raptors> No, I'm stayed away from them
<roothorick> Raptors: it's so bad that AMD is phasing it out in favor of providing information and code to the DRI project
<pmo5> commoncents, you need to know.. should know the ssid of your wlan router, or whatever access point you want to connect to
<darkorical> How do I prevent my secondary monitor from getting disabled when I start a full screen game in 11.04
<rww> on my card (HD3450), fglrx has somewhat better 3D acceleration and absolutely gorram terrible 2D acceleration. And it's crappy and non-free and doesn't play well with anything.
<commoncents> i do i entered it
<roothorick> Raptors: which is why the DRI radeon driver is improving so quickly -- because AMD is officially supporting it now
<rww> I cheered when the 'radeon' driver became good enough for everyday use.
<unu98> If a dns request gets passed to a Ubuntu 10.10 server and the server comes back saying that it can't reach the computer requesting the address what would be the likely cause/repair?
<Raptors> Well that's good to know but I'm still somewhat scared to go with 6670 :|
<roothorick> nvidia still loves their binary blobs, but they're really really good at binary blobs, so nobody complains
<Reapu> hello
<Raptors> Ya, I've had nothing but good exp with nvidia
 * rww complains
<roothorick> Raptors: if you have any doubt, pick up a GeForce. Even DRI radeon can't beat nV's binary blob drivers
 * klevi|PC pokes roothorick any luck?
<Glycan> I'm installing ubuntu, with the adavanced partitioning tool. What should Use as be?
<unu98> ext4 glycan
<roothorick> klevi|PC: I gave up :/ I think it's a BIOS limitation or a bad interaction between the BIOS and the videocard
<Raptors> roothorick, What does the DIR radeon lack that the "nvidia blob" does?
<Raptors> or is it just a performance thing?
<SHAD0Wmonkey> Hi, installed 10.10 on an sd card, grub comes up but it won't continue boot (black screen).  LiveUSB boots fine.  Any suggestions?
<roothorick> klevi|PC: the affected machine had the same problem resuming from suspend on Vista, so I gotta think it's something with the hardware
<klevi|PC> roothorick: Any idea on my Sata drive issue?
<Reapu> hello i just updated to the new ubuntu and my  upper menu bar is way too dark that i cant see it, how do i resolve this?
<Reapu> and for some reasons the upper menu of programs  that arent maximized appears in the upper bar of the screen as if it was maximize, seemingly seperated from the program
<roothorick> Raptors: the nV blob has full OpenGL support up to 3.x and possibly further (hardware permitting), better VDPAU/VA API support, a few other niceties
<SHAD0Wmonkey> reapu: Try a different skin?
<nit-wit> Glycan, do you mean mount?
<Glycan> That to.
<roothorick> Raptors: oh and nvidia-settings, nice enthusiast tweaking tool
<Reapu> SHAD0Wmonkey, how?
<igna_> Hi everybody. I am trying to connect my PC xubuntu with my laptop windows7 (who has internet) via wireless.
<pmo5> commoncents, the issue should be about syntax..
<Raptors> I think I'll go for the gts 250 for $69.99 (or some other nvidia card) than... Thanks
<nit-wit> Glycan, mount a ?  which is root is needed are you seperating home with this install?
<Raptors> It's really a shame that ATI drivers are so bad
<nit-wit> *?=root
<Glycan> ?
<nit-wit> Glycan, sorry /  is root
<Glycan> Okay..
<rww> the Free Software radeon driver works better than the Free Software nvidia driver ;)
<pmo5> commoncents, iwconfig wlan0 essid any
<SHAD0Wmonkey> reapu: Under prefs I think, can't be sure cuz I can't boot ubuntu right now.
<roothorick> Raptors: the story may change in a year or two -- AMD's transition from fglrx to supporting opensource drivers is ongoing
<Reapu> i change it but its still too dark
<Reapu> please help me
<owen1> tar -zcvf tmp/output.tar.gz input/ only works as root. with regular user i see 'tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors'. ls -l shows: drwxr-xr-x 2 user1 user1.  any clues?
<roothorick> Raptors: in other words, they're still cleaning up ATI's mess
<Raptors> roothorick, I'll probably switch then. I'm a AMD fanboy
<pmo5> commoncents, do you have wap / wep / wap2 or anything on your router.. new one. you just need to press button, to make it open / available for wifi cards
<Raptors> in a year or 2
<roothorick> Raptors: I like their CPUs :) never cared for Radeons though. I had oddball performance and artifacting issues even in win7 when I had a 4850
<Reapu> dsple
<Reapu> please help me
<Reapu> the upper bar is way too dark i cant see anythinga
<roothorick> Raptors: I'm almost strictly AMD CPU / nV GPU now. They play together suprisingly well.
<nimbiotics> hello evry1, Does anyone know if its possible to convert efx files to something I can open with ubuntu??? TIA!!!
<Reapu> and for some reason windows that arent maximized still have their upper menu appear as though they are maximized
<roothorick> nimbiotics: what the heck is an efx file?
<nit-wit> Reapu, is the bar completely black?
<Reapu> nit-wit,  yes
<klevi|PC> I was about to ask the same
<xangua> Reapu: is called global menu
<unu98> reapu sounds like 11.04
<Reapu> yes
<Reapu> 11
<nimbiotics> roothorick: efx is an eFax file
<nit-wit> Reapu, logout then back in there is a double bar at times if you mess with compiz
<roothorick> nimbiotics: tried Document Viewer? Or maybe GIMP?
<Reapu> i messed with compiz
<Reapu> how do i reset it
<qin> owen1: It can somthing to do with permission of input, or .tar itself, copy to ~
<nimbiotics> roothorick: will try gimp
<nit-wit> Reapu, logout then back in it will  be fixed
<Raptors> roothorick, ya, I'm the same way... at least for now...
<Reapu> but it was still too dark when it was visible
<Reapu> is there a way to make it brighter?
<roothorick> nimbiotics: alternately, you could use the official eFax stuff via Wine to export a TIFF or PDF
<roothorick> Raptors: I've been strongly partial to nVIDIA since the fall of 3dfx... die-hard fan :)
<darkorical> Im on 11.04 and  trying to play games in full screen mode. when I do it always shuts off my  2nd monitor is there any way to stop this? I would prefer to have my web browser up on the other monitor
<unu98> darkorical: have you tried windowed mode?
<roothorick> darkorical: it's a game-specific thing unfortunately. Sometimes you can work around it by making the second monitor its own screen but sometimes it gets blanked anyway
<Reapu> ok its not dark anymore
<Reapu> but where did the menus go?
<Reapu> also why are xchats menus part of the upper menu ??
<roothorick> darkorical: and the separate screen workaround has its own limitations, namely you can't move windows between screens
<unu98> click the desktop it will show
<unu98> reapu^^
<Reapu> yes
<Reapu> but if i dont have it maximized
<Reapu> the menu is still ontop
<commodore64th> I'm having some trouble connecting a Linux device to my Ubuntu laptop via USB networking. A USB0 interface shows up and my network manager tries to connect, but it fails and I get a notification that it has disconnected.
<Reapu> and i want it to be with the window itself
<CheckMate7> what is this about " ##linux :Cannot send to channel" ?
<nimbiotics> roothorick: nor gimp or document viewer works and I've read the software wont work w/wine
<unu98> reapu: thats 11.04
<roothorick> nimbiotics: read... did you actually try it?
<Reapu> hmm
<Reapu> what else is new here?
<xangua> !classic
<xangua> Reapu: you talk as if all ubuntu were your issue, if youdon't know how to use !unity you can still use !classic desktop
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<roothorick> nimbiotics: on a side note, is there a web interface you could poke around at, to see if you can extract a TIFF or PDF out of it?
<bazhang> CheckMate7, ask in #freenode
<Reapu> xangua, this is 'all ubuntu'?
<Reapu> the menubar thing
<Reapu> i dont think so
<Reapu> i like the new upper menu
<Reapu> i mean side menu
<Reapu> but where is the under bar of all open programs?
<nit-wit> Reapu, how long have you had this installed
<unu98> Reapu: on the side see the arrows?
<commodore64th> I'm having some trouble connecting a Linux device to my Ubuntu laptop via USB networking. A USB0 interface shows up and my network manager tries to connect, but it fails and I get a notification that it has disconnected. This also happens when I try to connect my laptop to the internet via an ethernet cable.
<Reapu> unu98, what arrows
<Reapu> nit-wit, just now
<nit-wit> Reapu, do us a favor and find some of this yourself, we want to help but your taking over the channel with questions that are you to discover.:)
<unu98> reapu: as to he other question if you minimize a program your menus will reappear again if you click the desktop
<Reapu> ok just how do i get the under bar back again
<xangua> Reapu: you can find a guide to use unity on the omg!ubuntu! blog
<unu98> reapu: i installed cairo
<Reapu> oo
<Reapu> the side menu is instead of the down bar?
<Reapu> i see
<Reapu> nice
<unu98> yup bingo!
<Reapu> what is cairo
<nimbiotics> roothorick: tried that too, bu the only choice is efx, unless I have 'premium' account, which is not my case. THX anyways!
<bazhang> !enter | Reapu
<ubottu> Reapu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> Reapu, its a dock
<commodore64th> here's my ifconfig -a: http://pastebin.com/j4V0iJzg
<pmo5> is true Reapu is feeling my whole screen, just like if there is nobody else, not very nice for others
<pmo5> feeling / filling
<unu98> Reapu: looks like a mac but runs like linux and gives a little more of an HUD for using Unity
<unu98> another menu bar
<nit-wit> Reapu, here is alink that was suggested.;)   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/natty/
<Reapu> thanks guys
<pmo5> i will start to chop all my programs before line 2806
<Raptors> roothorick, can you do phyx (or whatever) under linux?
<nit-wit> Reapu, if you want a link to get the cube set up this works but foolow the directions.   http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<owen1> qin: what should i do with the tar? copy it where?
<nit-wit> *follow
<Raptors> and can I  dedicate my 8600GT to phyx without having SLI support? (I'm guessing not)
<roothorick> Raptors: hardware accelerated no. the DLLs work in Wine but they can't access the GPU
<pmo5> Raptors, i suppose not.. 3D sounds seldom to.. then phyX..
<eLiam> I've configured eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces to be manual but it keeps getting assigned an ip via dhcp.  What gives?  Is there another place I need to change?
<roothorick> Raptors: so PhysX games work but won't be hardware accelerated for physics
<maylow> hello
<Raptors> roothorick, why can't they access the GPU? O_o
<Raptors> Does wine not support it?
<Reapu> can i get it with software center?
<roothorick> Raptors: because they normally access the GPU through the Windows nV driver. The Linux driver has a completely different userspace->kernelspace paradigm that's incompatible
<maylow> can I ask a probably lame question about ubuntu and KDE?
<pmo5> roothorick, linux preferred to play slowly..
<rww> maylow: you can
<roothorick> Raptors: OpenGL works because they're talking first to userspace anyway
<Gskellig> I can't get rc.local to work right
<peterhil> The new Ubuntu GUI environment is really nice, things are really well thought out! I used to use Kubuntu, but I just tried 11.04 and the KDE4 is full of bugs...
<maylow> after playing around with some install/deinstall of ubuntu software, krusader stopper working
<maylow> 10x rww
<roothorick> Raptors: and Direct3D? Emulated using OpenGL. Which is why OGL games are 300x faster than D3D games
<maylow> i.e. it works,  but I can launch it only from console with gksudo krusader
<maylow> I have no idea how to diagnose that
<maylow> Im pretty new to ubuntu...
<Raptors> roothorick, what happens if you do that and the game doesn't support OpenGL?
<eLiam> oh, and this relates to bonding, so basically, bond0 only works if I take down eth0 (due to random eth0 dhcp even though it's set to manual!?).  Anyone?
<fun-workin> hi, i have problem with installation of ubuntu, I made bootable USB with ubunu. I turn on my computer i select to boot from USB, menu appears and i choose to try ubuntu before install. The only thing happens is that menu is going back to 'begining' and it count down to 'default choose' i can leave computer for 15 min like this and nothing happnes. It keeps reseting countdown to default pick which is "try ubuntu". Any ideas how to make i
<pmo5> not easy to make a windows game to work on linux.. did   i say nightmare, but i may think of it, that way
<pmo5> fun-workin, seems it is not..  bootable
<fun-workin> pmo 5: its working on other computer ;/
<maylow> does anyone have any idea?
<bazhang> maylow, you need to give much more detail
<pmo5> fun-workin, hmm.. good point.. do they both understand partition type
<bazhang> maylow, what precisely was installed/removed
<maylow> that's ok, but what kind of detail :)
<maylow> that's a tricky question
<maylow> many things
<maylow> from the repository
<maylow> is there a way to check some history?
<fun-workin> pmo5, what do you mean by this ? USB is formated to fat32
<bazhang> maylow, try to install kubuntu-desktop, see if that gives back the needed
<pmo5> fun-workin, i meant fat32 or something else :)
<eLiam> ok, I guess no one else tried getting this working! :-/  never mind then, I'll try kicking udev for a while....
<nit-wit> fun-workin, are you using unetbootin and is it the latest build of it from their site, or the ubuntu ppa?
<pmo5> eLiam, bond ?
<zetheroo> Spindle Servo Error ... again! Seems to happen after a kernel update ... it's NOT a hardware fault ... so why are the updates breaking my burning capabilities!?
<pmo5> eLiam, i don't know exactly what you are about ?
<bazhang> nit-wit, ppa? unetbootin is in the repos
<maylow> bazhang, will this replace the current unity desktop?
<bazhang> maylow, you said you were using krusader, did you not also have kubuntu installed on there?
<eLiam> pmo5: that's the one.  eth0 is convinced it wants to be dhcp, even though I've setup /etc/network/interfaces to manual.
<Glycan> !
<edbian> eLiam, Can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces??
<nit-wit> bazhang, yes I know if you go to the unetbootin site and click on the ubuntu choice it sends ytou to a ppa.
<fun-workin> nit-wit, no, i used Universal USB Installer, used link from ubuntu site
<maylow> bazhang, no, it's ubuntu unity
<alexty> right so i have managed to do a deep scan on my hard drive and find where my boot partition is how would i transfer the memory address from testdisk to make a new partition table?
<nit-wit> fun-workin, try unetbootin
<maylow> bazhang, i just loved krusader and installed it
<bazhang> nit-wit, there's no need for that as unetbootin is in the repos, ie not a PPA
<maylow> bazhang, and it ran/runs well
<fun-workin> nit-wit, tried it, same result ;/
<maylow> bazhang, only now it can be run only with gksudo
<pmo5> eLiam, dhcp.. some utility do convince it to do so
<nit-wit> bazhang, yes mr emminence.;)
<maylow> bazhang, else it hangs and can be stopped from the system monitor
<fun-workin> nit-wit, by same result i mean i can get to menu on usb pick one option and than nothing happens, also the same usb working on other pc
<pmo5> eLiam, you should have a look on /var/log/daemon .. to check out.. what sort of tools may have been triggered
<bazhang> maylow, were you running krusader as root before? and if so, why
<maylow> bazhang, no, i didn't
<maylow> bazhang, at least not explicitly
<bazhang> maylow, try running it from terminal see what the errors are
<edbian> What is the name of the package that provides the battery indicator applet in the unity panel?  I want to report a bug for it.
<script> everytime I use firefox I always see the bookmarks toolbar on, and I have to click it off, everytime, always, why does that happen?
<maylow> bazhang, no errors, just one warning
<nit-wit> fun-workin, I guess if it was me I would try another thumb since it seems this one is not working, another loader or a cd.
<maylow> bazhang, which I found in forums
<maylow> bazhang, and mainly in the context of "how can i suppress it"
<eLiam> edbian: http://pastebin.com/akcijype
<fun-workin> nit-wit, by loader you mean other program that will make bootable USB, right ?
<maylow> bazhang, KGlobal::locale::Warning your global KLocale is being recreated with a valid main component instead of a fake component, this usually means you tried to call i18n related functions before your main component was created. You should not do that since it most likely will not work
<edbian> eLiam, I think you want iface eth0 inet static    I don't think manual is a keyword.  At least I've never seen it before
<alexty> is there any way to get all files in a certain folder to be moved to a different folder as soon as they can?
<bazhang> maylow, and what were you trying to do, that started all this? try purging krusader then reinstalling it
<maylow> bazhang, already did this, also reinstalld kde runtime components
<nit-wit> yes there are others look at pendrive linux, as one alternative. The key here is if your not getting ones to work is maybe reformatting the fat32 each time you try just to knlck out that varuable.
<edbian> alexty, Are the target files scattered around in different folders?  I don't understand what you're trying to do
<bazhang> maylow, manually? or they were pulled in
<nit-wit> *knock
<fun-workin> ok  thanks ill try other loaders.
<eLiam> edbian:  From the man...    The manual Method
<eLiam>        This method may be used to define interfaces for which no configuration is done by default. Such interfaces can be config‐
<edbian> alexty, thanks
<eLiam>        ured manually by means of up and down commands or /etc/network/if-*.d scripts.
<maylow> bazhang, uninstalled from the software center and then installed again
<roothorick> Raptors: whatever API the game uses is emulated, generally via OpenGL "wrappers"
<bazhang> maylow, no, the kde runtime components
<edbian> eLiam, perhaps I'm wrong.  Have you done sudo service networking restart
<alexty> right i'm using testdisk to back up a hard drive with messed up partition tables and it will only back it up into the ubuntu folder which doesn't have as much space as i need so i want to move it to my external hard drive
<eLiam> edbian: yes, a few times.  Each time I need to disable eth0 (ifconfig eth0 down) due to the conflicting routes it creates.
<maylow> bazhang, also from the software center, at least reinstalled something that stated to be the runtime components
<alexty> or a way to get testdisk to use a different folder
<edbian> alexty, What format is the partition on the external hdd ?
<alexty> ntfs
<edbian> eLiam, I don't know.  I've never done a manual interface before
<bazhang> maylow, from the description krusader seems to be like mc
<eLiam> edbian: it really looks like eth0 just loves the dhcp.  I'll have a go with static and see if I can trick it.  Thanks.
<roothorick> Raptors: for hardware acceleration, on Linux, unless it's video decoding, you generally have to shunt everything through OpenGL via wrappers and translation layers. Which, Wine does pretty much exactly that.
<edbian> eLiam, sure
<alexty> edbian, ntfs
<edbian> alexty, I've never used testdisk before.  Sorry
<alexty> no worries
<edbian> alexty, fat32
<Yoshie> Does the ATI XFX HD 6750 work on ubuntu ?
<eLiam> edbian bah, back to the man.  Static requires an address.  This isn't correct for bonded interfaces. :-/
<pmo5> eLiam, you shouldn't have something like "auto .. eth0".. in your interfaces file
<maylow> bazhang, the package reinstalled is nepomuk backup
<maylow> bazhang, yes, it's a dual panel file commander
<edbian> eLiam, Sorry!  Wish i could help :(
<eLiam> edbian no worries :-)
<Glycan> How should I assign swamp space?
<Glycan> swap space*
<Glycan> And what is it, exactly?
<eLiam> pmo5: I don't.  http://pastebin.com/akcijype
<edbian> Glycan, What do you mean 'assign'  ?
<maylow> bazhang, i tried the gnome commander but does not suit my needs
<bazhang> maylow, no idea about what you may or may not have installed to get in this state, and the warning is not terribly informative
<Glycan> And how big..?
<Glycan> In the installer
<Glycan> Advanced partiton tool thigy
<edbian> Glycan, Usually 2 times you ram or 2Gb whatever is smaller
<Glycan> And what type is it?
<maylow> bazhang, what I'd love to do is to learn some way to diagnose the problem
<Glycan> ????
<edbian> Glycan, It's type is swap  :)
<bazhang> Glycan, advanced, you choose
<pmo5> eLiam, i use the word static not "manual"
<maylow> bazhang, i simply don't know where to look for any traces
<Glycan> As in, primart, logical
<Glycan> mrimary*
<maylow> bazhang, how to see some kind of error
<edbian> Glycan, It can be either primary or logical
<eLiam> pmo5, what address do you use for the bond slaves?
<bazhang> maylow, nor do I, given what we have to work with.
<Glycan> (And I asuume the main partion should be primary?)
<Glycan> What's the diffrence?
<maylow> bazhang, i guess it's some kind of permission/privilege problem
<edbian> Glycan, You can place logical partitions inside and extended partition
<pmo5> eLiam, actually i dont use bond.. what do you use it for ?
<Glycan> What?
<Glycan> I don't understand.
<maylow> bazhang, maybe some installation i made changed the permission of some file or directory
<eLiam> pmo5, load balancing multiple interfaces (2 in this case)
<edbian> Glycan, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<edbian> Glycan, You are only allowed 4 primary partitions on a hdd because of the way they're designed.  To get around this extended / logical partitions were created.
<edbian> Glycan, Read the wiki :D
<pmo5> eLiam, there is plenty of tools.. ifenslave and such
<alexty> anyone know a thing or two about partition tables?
<edbian> alexty, I do
<Jordan_U> !anyone | alexty
<ubottu> alexty: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<edbian> Jordan_U,   so does wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<commodore64th> Can anyone help me with my Ethernet adaptor? I can't connect to my network or the internet.
<plov> hey guys installing ubuntu here, i didn't miss anything did i? seems there's no options for a custom install, where you can choose packages you want or don't want?
<eLiam> pmo5, ifenslave is bonding... So, with ifenslave you'd setup a bonded interface for the slaves and the slave interfaces are setup as manual!
<alexty> ubottu, because when i do i get ignored so i was trying a different tactic but fair enough
<ubottu> alexty: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alexty> damn it ubottu
<edbian> hahaha
<alexty> well now i feel like an idiot
<eLiam> commodore64th: Any more clues?
<alexty> does anyone know how to manually create a partition table?
<Jordan_U> alexty: It's not that you were ignored, it's that if nobody knows the answer then nobody will answer.
<commodore64th> When i connect my cable, network manager tries to connect, but after a while, I get a notification that my wired connection is disconnected.
<pmo5> eLiam, http://pastebin.com/jtHm62iL
<Jordan_U> alexty: Define "manually", and what is your end goal?
<edbian> alexty, I do.  Use gparted
<commodore64th> my ifconfig -a: http://pastebin.com/j4V0iJzg
<plov> hey guys installing ubuntu here, i didn't miss anything did i? seems there's no options for a custom install, where you can choose packages you want or don't want?
<edbian> plov, I don't think Ubuntu lets you do that.
<edbian> plov, I could be wrong.
<pmo5> pmo5, that's what i did, when i was about this.. but i don't use it actually and i suppose it may not work, but that's where i was, when i tought of making such a move / bond..
<alexty> because i would like to :)
<eLiam> pmo5, so you just leave out the definition for eth0 wlan1?  Rather than define as manual?
<edbian> alexty, Use gparted.
<commodore64th> eLiam: my wired connection used to work before I upgraded from Netbook 10.10 to 11.04.
<pmo5> eLiam, that is just a label for "network" configuration.. you can make use of whatever you want, hence i name it bond0
<eLiam> pmo5, up ifenslave-2.6 bond0 eth0 wlan1.  Where do you definate eth0 and wlan1, or don't you?
<eLiam> pmo5, *define
<alexty> does anyone know how to manually create a partition table?
<edbian> alexty, What do you mean by manually?
<pmo5> eLiam, i dont..
<edbian> alexty, You could use fdisk I believe.  I've never done that though.
<AbTuX> plov, no with Ubuntu you do not have such an option
<commodore64th> also, I'm using DHCP.
<eLiam> alexty, with a hex editor?
<pmo5> eLiam, i don't, because both interfaces are supposed to be enslaved.. bonding modules, has to choose the correct one..
<eLiam> pmo5, ahhh...so, I'll try again, without defining eth0 and eth1...might drop offline here!
<eLiam> commodore64th, silly question but, tried another cable?
<pmo5> eLiam, this "script".. would work i think with ethernet.. connections.. but the way i did with wlan.. it didn't there is an issue with wpa.. which make it, not to work as expected
<maylow> bazhang, I found a log of all installations
<eLiam> pmo5, ok.  I'm just trying ethernet at the moment.  Looks like fun to try wireless too!
<pmo5> eLiam, ethernet would work afaik.. with wifi, bonding couldn't figure out.. (mode backup).. when line was drop or not
<maylow> bazhang, last and only manual installations before the problem appeared are: menu (2.1.44ubuntu1) - install and deinstall; ktsuss - install; wmdrawer (0.10.5-1.1) - install and deinstall
<eLiam> pmo5, same issue.  dhcp looks to be running for eth0 even though eth0 is now not even defined in interfaces file.
<pmo5> eLiam, dhcp ???
<eLiam> pmo5, yes, like dhclient or something.
<edbian> pmo5, He means the dhcp client on the machine that runs
<pmo5> dhcp replies to addresses like 0.0.0.0
<maylow> is there somebody else, who would try to help diagnosting the problem?
<edbian> pmo5, The server does.
<eLiam> pmo5, the config parameter in the interfaces file is called 'dhcp' which means the connection should use dhclient and request an ip address from the dhcp server.
<eLiam> pmo5, but I don't have this defined, so it shouldn't be happening.  never mind!  back to the drawing board.
<maylow> i really can't stand not knowing what's going on/wrong
<edbian> maylow, what's the issue?  Maybe I can shed some light
<pmo5> eLiam, yes, hence that is normal..
<maylow> edbian, hello :)
<edbian> maylow, hi
<edbian> pmo5, He shouldn't have an eth0
<edbian> pmo5, Cause he did not define it in /etc/network/interfaces
<maylow> edbian, at some point the krusader stopped running under my ubuntu unity desktop without gsudo infront of it
<edbian> eLiam, sorry to interrupt!
<eLiam> pmo5, no?  eth0 shouldn't exist, as it's not defined.  It definitely shouldn't be using dhcp!
<pmo5> edbian, yes.. i see i had similar issue.. but it didnt bother me much at the time
<eLiam> edbain, no probs :-)
<edbian> maylow, when you run it in terminal without gksudo  what happens?  Errors?
<maylow> edbian, it runs, the HDD indicates activity on run
<edbian> maylow, So... what is the issue?
<maylow> edbian, but no UI appears
<maylow> edbian, and i have to edn it from the system monitor
<pmo5> eLiam, he may get it from previous setup
<edbian> maylow, does the terminal go back to a prompt indicating it crashed?
<pmo5> eLiam, you could try with 0.0.0.0 instead of "manual"
<maylow> edbian, the only message after a console run is: KGlobal::locale::Warning your global KLocale is being recreated with a valid main component instead of a fake component, this usually means you tried to call i18n related functions before your main component was created. You should not do that since it most likely will not work
<edbian> maylow, I'm guessing one of two things.  1st the folder it's trying to view is not viewable due to strange permissions
<sterling-admin> Hello all, I am running ubuntu 11.04 and am trying to edit etc/rc.local however it is saying that I am not the root user, how do I log in as a root user?
<eLiam> pmo5, worth a go
<julian_c> !sudo | sterling-admin
<ubottu> sterling-admin: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<edbian> maylow, My second idea is that the theme you're using has a bug that causes the GUI component of krusader to crash but not the process.    running as root means it'll use a different theme
<roothorick> xrandr won't change resolutions for me, it just says "configure crtc 0 failed", even on resolutions that are already in there
<edbian> maylow, Based on that error I would say that the source code for krusador is written wrong and that is why it is crashing.
<maylow> edbian, whe i end the process, the console prints Signal: 15
<maylow> and goes to prompt
<edbian> maylow, mmmm
<sterling-admin> so what commands would i use to edit the program?
<maylow> edbian, it worked perfectly 10 hours ago
<edbian> maylow, Before updates and such?
<pmo5> sterling-admin, sudo su
<maylow> edbian, it'something i/some software did that messed upe sth
<Yoshie> Does the ATI XFX HD 6750 work on ubuntu ?
<maylow> edbian, before several manual installations
<eLiam> pmo5, ok, set to static and it still didn't work.  this is bonkers so going offline to try again...like you said, maybe it's cached or something....
<edbian> maylow, can you run krusador /     ?
<maylow> edbian, that i didnt think of
<edbian> maylow, that should make it open up viewing /  instead of /home/maylow
<maylow> edbian, going to try
<edbian> maylow, sure
<Yoshie> Does the ATI XFX HD 6750 work on ubuntu ?
<edbian> maylow, signal 15 is the signal sent to the process by the OS that says 'stop running now'
<edbian> maylow, So that's what signal 15 is
<pmo5> 15 ~ <Ctrl> <C>
<jflash> Hello....
<maylow> edbian, which is ok, because that's what i'm doing with it :)
<edbian> maylow, yes
<Yoshie> Does the ATI Radeon XFX HD 6750 work on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<SP_0taku> Hello I'm having trouble getting incron to work, I found this pastebin with the exact same error I get, can anyone help. http://pastebin.com/kNiXmvYB
<edbian> maylow, Here's an explanation of that error:  http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=93738
<jflash> anyone here maybe able to help me with ubuntu..I am a newbie, and not highly computer literate....?
<roothorick> Yoshie: mostly
<edbian> maylow, So that rules that out as being helpful.  Back to my original ideas.  Did it open if you pass it /   ?
<maylow> edbian, i just notied that the half-running instance of krusader takes only 9Mb of ram and the fully functional : 35
<Yoshie> roothorick: ok is there prop drivers for it?
<Skaperen> jflash: do you have a real question?
<roothorick> Yoshie: use DRI radeon, not fglrx. Make sure you install the 2.6.39 kernel
<jflash> yes
<edbian> maylow, That makes sense.  The gui takes up ram
<Skaperen> jflash: what keeps you from asking it?
<edbian> maylow, Does it run if you run krusador /  ?
<maylow> edbian, no it didn't
<edbian> maylow, Try changing your theme
<roothorick> Yoshie: you'll still be missing OpenGL 3.x and VDPAU/VA API but it'll be quite nice for regular desktop use and older games
<maylow> edbian, the theme of the desktop?
<roothorick> Yoshie: only get one though. Crossfire isn't supported.
<Trfsrfr> hello all. not sure if im in the right place, but im a linux noob and need help setting up dual monitors and sound
<pmo5> SP_0taku, apt-cache search Zend
<edbian> maylow, The 'controls'
<ShermanBoyd> I'm trying to install openstack compute on natty, when I apt-get install nova-compute it stalls out on "0% [Waiting for headers]"
<jflash> when I leave my computer idle for a very short length of time the screen dims...frequently....where can i adjust this. I have been to the power setting and that didn't seem to affect it?
<roothorick> jflash: Screensaver
<roothorick> jflash: power settings are just for the DPMS shutoff
<jflash> screensaver?
<julian_c> sterling-admin: You might do "sudo nano /etc/rc.local"
<Blackadder> can I run a shortcut under crontab
<pmo5> jflash, coudl be part of your BIOS setup too
<maylow> edbian, right away, although it's the original one, i didn't touch anything there
<edbian> maylow, control center -> appearance -> theme  (optionally -> custom -> controls)
<edbian> maylow, that isn't different?
<roothorick> jflash: System Settings -> Personal -> Screensaver
<Blackadder> or do I need to put in the absoloute path of the script
<edbian> maylow, Are you using kde or gnome?
<jflash> this didn't happen until i upgraded to 11.04
<Skaperen> jflash: I'd check the screensaver setting first
<pmo5> jflash, settings / power related
<roothorick> jflash: "Regard the computer as idle after" slider
<edbian> maylow, krusador is a kde app which means it is probably using qt not gtk
<maylow> gnome i guess - the ubuntu 11.04 default shell
<roothorick> jflash: you can turn it off completely there too
<jflash> ...going to look at the screensaver...ty
<maylow> edbian,  gnome i guess - the ubuntu 11.04 default shell
<edbian> maylow, that's gtk (gnome)
<edbian> maylow, this is gonna sound dumb, you're restarted?
<roothorick> maylow: Unity, actually. 11.04 made Unity the default
<maylow> edbian, many times :)
<Trfsrfr> hello all. not sure if im in the right place, but im a linux noob and need help setting up dual monitors and sound
<maylow> edbian, i come form windows, restart is what i try first
<edbian> maylow, :D
<edbian> maylow, got to go!
<Blackadder> I have created shortcuts under root to run scripts manually can I use the  crontab to run shortcuts
<maylow> edbian, ok, 10x for your time
<pmo5> got to go too.. too late in here..
<maylow> roothorick, isn't unity gtk based?
<maylow> roothorick, or it's sth completely new
<pmo5> Blackadder, yes as long as X is open and running.. and similar things.. i guess it could work
<jflash> ty roothorick...it was set @5 minutes
<Blackadder> I do not use X
<Blackadder> I run server in terminal or SSH
<pmo5> Blackadder, cron is about running scripts.. and it records all variable to replay your script with similar variables..
<Blackadder> yes I understand that
<pmo5> Blackadder, server in terminal.. well as long as your script.. knows all that.. it may work.. you may try it on console.. first
<Blackadder> crontab - e 15,30,45,59****
<pmo5> Blackadder, or with "at"
<Trfsrfr> can anybody here direct me to somewhere I can get some rookie help? ubuntu-beginners is empty.
<Blackadder> to run every 15 minutes
<Nintet> anyone here know about clustering?
<Jordan_U> Trfsrfr: If you're using Ubuntu then yes, this is the place to be. For dual monitors have you tried using "Monitors" in System Settings?
<Blackadder> my shortcut under root is .lstart
<Out_Cold> Trfsrfr: don't ask to ask... just ask
<Blackadder> ./start
<pmo5> Blackadder, */15
<Trfsrfr> jordan, I have yes.
<Trfsrfr> thanks out_cold, next time I will.
<pmo5> Nintet, do exist different kind of clustering
<Jordan_U> Trfsrfr: What happens when you try to configure dual monitors?
<Blackadder> thanks for the tip */15
<pmo5> Blackadder, welcome
<temoto> Hello. Is there a way to configure my   link encap:ipv6-in-ipv4   interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Blackadder> = 15,30,45,59?
<Trfsrfr> jordan, it says something about applying the changes next time someone logs in
<Out_Cold> There is a new installer? I d/l'd mythbuntu and am getting stuck right after the first installation screen. I select download updates button and then it just idles forever after.. any ideas??
<Trfsrfr> but it never does
<Blackadder> k will give it a try & will know after 15 min I guess from the log file
<jflash> No offense, but ppl "ask to ask" to be respectful, and polite....chastising ppl for it is disrespectful and rude. But thanks for your help
<Blackadder> so crontab -e */15****path
<Nintet> pmo5, if i set up a cluster will it speed up apps other than mpi apps?
<pmo5> Blackadder, you'd better try on console first.. scripts hardly work the first time
<Jordan_U> Trfsrfr: Your messages to me will only be highlighted in my client if you use my full nick.
<Jordan_U> !tab | Trfsrfr
<ubottu> Trfsrfr: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cordiceps> sup
<pmo5> Nintet, no, if you cluster with mpi..
<Blackadder> script is working manually I just need to automate it as it keeps diconnecting
<pmo5> Nintet, only applications making use of mpi, will benefits from clustering..
<Out_Cold> I'm not chastising anyone... I'm promoting good chat etiquite
<Blackadder> so easiest soloution - cron since cache takes 9 seconds to empty
<Trfsrfr> the selected config for displays could not be applied, required virtual size...
<Nintet> pmo5, so basically if i need to speed up DraftSight there is no way to run that as an mpi app?
<cordiceps> lol, why on earth would you run ubuntu on a cluster?
<mactimes> Hey.  I've just installed kde-full package.  Is there a virtual package I can use to "purge" default gnome installation?
<Nintet> autocad actually
<Nintet> because i have points in both oceans =(
<cordiceps> running a cluster implies better knowledge of linux
<pmo5> Blackadder, you could also try .. echo "name_of_your_script" | at now ...
<jflash> <Skaperen> jflash: do you have a real question?   <Skaperen> jflash: what keeps you from asking it? ... this is rude....
<Trfsrfr> my apologies, this is all new...
<Jin> hey, I have a quesion
<Jin> question, and it's not related to ubuntu
<Jin> can I ask it here :D?
<Skaperen> jflash: yes I know people "ask to ask" ... we try to break them of that habit because it's actually annoying ... if asking would be intrusive, then asking to ask would be, too
<Jordan_U> !ot | Jin
<ubottu> Jin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jin> okayz
<Nintet> so there is nothing to distribute all operations across the cluster?
<pmo5> Nintet, mpi // message passing that is the way you make use of the whole potential of your cluster.. if Dark.. doesn't make use of mpi.. hence it will not scale..
<Nintet> or is there an mpi version of qemu?
<Jin> okayz ubottu
<Trfsrfr> Jordan_U, and ubotto - not understanding the tab function, and hitting the key doesnt do anything
<Jordan_U> Nintet: You can't get the benefit of clustering from an application not designed to be clustered. It's simply not possible.
<Nintet> that sucks
<itaylor57> I am running 11.04, lately I am having trouble waking up my PC. What syslog should I look at for errors?
<Nintet> especially for emulators
<Jordan_U> Trfsrfr: If you type "Jorda" then hit tab it doesn't complete automatically to "Jordan_U" ?
<pmo5> Nintet, there is different kind of cluster.. some make use of mpi, others work differently.. but for all, there good work to do on all your computers to make them work together..
<Nintet> so there is no mpi capable emulator?
<Blackadder> managed to run yum & cmake on Ubuntu 11.04
<Blackadder> :)
<Blackadder> compiled nicels
<Blackadder> nicely
<Trfsrfr> Jordan_U, now it did.  Maybe I didnt type enough letters
<pmo5> Nintet, to tell you most application as i know, doesnt make use of mpi.. usually people making use of mpi / clustering.. reprogram their own application to make use of mpi..
<Nintet> well i set up the one with knoppix, but i don't want to write a cad app to use it =(
<Out_Cold> Trfsrfr: if there is many names that start with jor, it will display them and wait for you to add more input..
<Trfsrfr> Jordan_U, did you see the error message above?
<Carl892> How can I cause any commands executed by root to be logged, including a timestamp?
<Trfsrfr> Out_Cold, thank you, i'm getting the hang of it now
<zetheroo> I cannot believe that something as archaic as burning a CD has become such a cumbersome thing in Ubuntu!! :P
<Out_Cold> Trfsrfr: tab is fantastic for shell also.... it works very similar to here
<pmo5> Nintet, hence you will need to build another kind of cluster..
<Jordan_U> Nintet: There is no way around it. Passing information over the network is incredibly slow compared to just accessing local memory. There's no way to "emulate" local memory access over the network that would do anything but slow down an application. Apps designed for clustering doll out tasks to nodes and only pass information between them as needed.
<Blackadder> crontab works but had to give the absolute path to script ending with command line to restart
<Trfsrfr> Out_Cold, I am so rookie newbie I dont even know what shell is!
<pmo5> Nintet, Dark.. is a windows program ?
<Out_Cold> Trfsrfr: it's the black DOS looking terminal that is the back bone of ubuntu
<Blackadder> its something u find walking on the beach
<Nintet> well, apparently some engineers i deal with have 10gHz computers for editing cad files
<Nintet> and i dont
<Trfsrfr> Out_Cold, - I have seen it, but am afraid of it.
<pmo5> Nintet, i don't know your program.. i don't know Dark.. maybe there is a release adapted to clusters.. with mpi or sometghing else
<commodore64th> Does
<pmo5> Nintet, or working on very specific machines.. far more powerfull then a PC..
<Nintet> well draftsight has been released for ubuntu
<Nintet> it is very nice
<Nintet> a cloud?
<Renierius> Hey guys, any of you ever successfully ran SAMP?
<commodore64th> Does anyone have experience with usb networking?
<Nintet> i have heard that people rent cloud computers and install windows apps
<Blackadder> lastest release of webmin seems to work nicely with 11.04
<Out_Cold> Trfsrfr: depending on your setup and installation, you may or may not want to play in there... If you had a virtual machine, you could save a snapshot, goof around till it breaks then just reload the snapshot... but that is just one of thousands of good setups
<Guest50621> I am on my Samsung Epic 4G in force roam out in the boondocs SSH to my server at home, lol. But I didn't msg the nickserv in time.
<Trfsrfr> Jordan_U, "the selected config for displays could not be applied, required virtual size..."
<pmo5> Nintet, cloud computing / high bandwidth
<Jordan_U> Trfsrfr: Did you log out then back in again?
<Trfsrfr> Jordan_U, I did. No luck.
<commodore64th> I have a Linux device connected to my Linux PC via USB networking. I have successfully set up an SSH server between them, but the Linux device isn't connecting to the internet.
<Jordan_U> Trfsrfr: Do you get the same error when you try to add the second monitor again after logging out and in?
<Renierius> SAMP is a mod for the game GTA San Andreas, I'm using Wine to run it (the game itself works) but when I use SAMP to connect to a server and it starts up the game it seems to crash after less than a moment. Do you guys perhaps have any idea?
<pmo5> commodore64th, you need default route to internet router, i think
<commodore64th> hrm... how do I do that?
<Trfsrfr> Jordan_U, I have only tried to log in out once. Let me try again.
<pmo5> commodore64th, sorry maybe far mor then that .. :) .. fill up /etc/resolv.conf too, with dns name aka nameservers .
<Renierius> I get in game, I can see everything, but when  it's supposed to ask me for my password (like the first thing it does after it's found the connection) it dies off.
<Blackadder> compiled shell script to propagate user & passwords on a cluster of 4 ubuntu dedicated servers with a user management system in httpd do the crons have toi be set a diffrent times or at system time?
<pmo5> commodore64th, netstat -nr  / better .. ip route ls (i  prefer) and check out if you have a default route
<itaylor57> I am running 11.04 and upon wakeup from sleep the cursor is lagging and unable to select menu options.  Is there a log I should look at for errors?
<commodore64th> here's my ip route ls: http://pastebin.com/CDwUp2t5
<commodore64th> the first line is my USB networking conneciton, I think.
<Blackadder> is there a channel dedicated for ubuntu server
<julian_c> Blackadder: check out #ubuntu-server. Not as active as here, but it's there.
<commodore64th> pmo5, how do I know if I have a default route?
<pmo5> commodore64th, ip route ls .. should show a line to start with "default"
<commodore64th> ah.
<commodore64th> Well, I have "default via 192.168.1.254 dev eth0  proto static"
<fun-workin> unbelievable ... is this laptop linux-proof or what ? ... usb booting 'test ubuntu' not working 'instal from usb' not working, install by Wubi.. not working :<
<commodore64th> so now what?
<Out_Cold> fun-workin: what kind of laptop?
<pmo5> Nintet, your engineers make use of mpi to use Dark.. ?
<fun-workin> asus z96s
<pmo5> commodore64th, now.. /etc/resolv.conf..
<Out_Cold> have you checked the checksum?
<pmo5> commodore64th, if you have nothing there or #lines.. you could add a line like .. nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Out_Cold> fun-workin: ^^ have you checked the checksum?
<fun-workin> out_cold, me? unfortunately i dont know what it is
<Nintet> pmo5, no they generate impossible to edit cad files
<commodore64th> I have two lines; "nameserver 192.168.1.254" and "nameserver 199.185.220.254"
<Nintet> mpo5, they must have a server or cluster or some 7334 technology to edit them together
<Out_Cold> fun-workin: the checksum is a hash value that you compare for the iso you downloaded to a hash that is on the ubuntu site. It verifies the integrety of the iso
<pmo5> commodore64th, if you do "host www.google.com" does that work .. if you "ping 192.168.. and ping 199.. " does it work too (ctrl C to stop them?
<fun-workin> Out_Cold, ok ill read bout it and get back to ya with result.
<Out_Cold> pmo5: you could also ping -c 4 host to keep the ping short
<pmo5> Nintet, other clusters can be of help.. if your application forks..
<pmo5> Out_Cold, yep tell commo.. not me ;-) :)
<HeTaL> Hello. If I want to stop the update manager from ever popping up, how can I achieve that? It kinda kills my I/O and freezes my computer when it starts checking for packages to update.
<commodore64th> pmo5: my device doesn't have the "host" command, but it does have wget. When I run "wget http://www.google.com" I get "Connecting to www.google.com (74.125.127.99:80)"
<Nintet> pmo5, what other clusters are there?
<spasysheep> is there an easy way to add packages to an ubuntu iso so that they will be installed with the system?
<commodore64th> I think it times out after a while...\
<escott> HeTaL, remove it from gnome-session-properties
<pmo5> Nintet, plenty.. long time since i looked.. Mosix
<Out_Cold> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<spasysheep> Out_Cold, thanks
<pmo5> commodore64th, hmmm.. try ping..
<HeTaL> escott: Does this require a reboot?
<dannyd__> hi
<fun-workin> Out_Cold, will it help if i tell you that i donwloaded 3 different types of ubuntu ? is it possible that all 3 are corrupted ?
<sxealex> o/
<HeTaL> Also, I can just do apt-get update and it'll fix it, right?
<HeTaL> by fix it, I mean it will do whatever the update manager was doing.
<escott> HeTaL, no just won't be started on the next login
<zetheroo> after reading dozens of forums and bug reports, and trying all kinds of "potential fixes", still no luck with burning a simple CD! :(
<pmo5> fun-workin, if you payed for any of them, they are likely to be corrupted. in fact you corrupeted them
<Out_Cold> fun-workin: not likely.. although if you put them to disc, possibly.. but disc and usb, very unlikely.... Just trying to eliminate possibilities
<fun-workin> Out_Cold also bootable usb with ubuntu was working fine on different pc ;/
<HeTaL> escott: Great. Now it shouldn't pop up any more, right? I did "ps ux | grep update" and killed the current process.
<escott> HeTaL, just remove that update-manager process from your gnome-session and it won't start when you login
<pmo5> zetheroo, k3b.. <==
<sxealex> If anyone has any ideas: I'm in the middle of an upgrade to 10.10 and its asking about setting file replacements with 9 minutes remaining… but I switched my kvm switch and it wont recognize my input devices now.  Tried xmacro via ssh but its not installed anymore for some reason … Any ideas?
<Out_Cold> fun-workin: 64 bit or 32?
<fun-workin> pmo5 no i didnt pay for any of them ;p
<commodore64th> pmo5, I can only ping the computer the device is directly connected to, but no other computers on my network.
<HeTaL> escott: Thanks for your help. Appreciated.
<zetheroo> pmo5: no go
<fun-workin> Out_Cold i tried both
<vorlov> hello im trying to get vnc to work with X/gdm and i disabled network-manager and gdm.conf... i then installed vnc4server
<vorlov> and when i vnc it just loads a blank white screen
<vorlov> any ideas perhaps?
<nraic> Hello, my side bar doesn't seem to keep my choose applications after a reboot. It returns to the default apps like firefox, oo writer and so on instead of the new apps I have chosen. Does anyone know why this might be happening?
<itaylor57> I am running 11.04 and upon wakeup from sleep the cursor is lagging and unable to select menu options.  Is there a log I should look at for errors?
<Out_Cold> fun-workin: i've had install issues with 64 bit before as well as 32 bit.. but after trying several different options, usually one works lol....
<pmo5> commodore64th, on default line of "ip route ls".. you should have the IP of your router...
<commodore64th> ip route ls returns "command not found"
<commodore64th> 192.168.1.0 is my router. nvm
<fun-workin> Out_Cold when i boot up from usb i just let it do hes job, its counting down to default choice, its try ubuntu, after it get to 0 it just restart, and it go on and on and on
<sxealex> If anyone has any ideas: I'm in the middle of an upgrade to 10.10 and its asking about setting file replacements with 9 minutes remaining… but I switched my kvm switch and it wont recognize my input devices now.  Tried xmacro via ssh but its not installed anymore for some reason … Any ideas? O.o
<Out_Cold> try a different medium?? have an external cd drive??
<Wakko10Warner> rm -rf /bin/laden
<silvanesti> lol
<syrinx_> no
<Out_Cold> Bahahahahahaha ^
<DingGGu> lol..
<tapoxi> Hi guys, serious networking problem. Wireless card (wmp300n) won't find or connect to APs, module is loaded. No errors in jockey.log or kern.log. Tried using an older version, didn't help. Ideas?
<rww> Wakko10Warner: #ubuntu-offtopic for stuff like that ;)
<fun-workin> out_cold tbh id love to avoid using CD
<Trfsrfr> Jordan_U, I tried loggin in and out, and still get the same error message.
<silvanesti> I'm using 11.04 in classic mode but the window bar doesn't refresh frequently enough
<Out_Cold> fun-workin: then perhaps try a different usb installer... try pendrive linux
<pmo5> commodore64th, impossible.. 192.168.1.0 is not an IP address, but a network..
<Jordan_U> Trfsrfr: What graphics card are you using?
<pmo5> commodore64th, could be 192.168.1.1 but not 192.168.1.0 ..
<commodore64th> I think it's 192.168.1.0
<Swordsman> hey
<silvanesti> for example if I change websites in ff the title of the window doesn't always change
<commodore64th> I mean
<commodore64th> It is 192.168.0.1
<pmo5> commodore64th, ok.. makes more sense
<commodore64th> anyway, should I completely explain my setup?
<Trfsrfr> Jordan_U, I am running a radeon hd4650, its in the supported list
<Out_Cold> fun-workin: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Gold`> hi
<pmo5> commodore64th, hence your router doesn't let you go.. outside.. filtering reason ???
<Gold`> Was wondering if anyone can help me
<Swordsman> I need to have a bash script run in a terminal on startup... I tried "gnome-terminal -e /path/to/my/script", but the script doesn't run, it just dies
<escott> sxealex, if you could find the stuck pid you might be able to steal its stdin file descriptor with root privileges
<Out_Cold> Gold`: ask away ;)
<py9371> what do you do in ubnutu when a program freezes up?
<Gold`> I have a terrible stalker on my end and hes at me 24/7 and not sure what to do
<py9371> I guess go to processes
<Swordsman> it works fine when I'm not doing gnome-terminal -e
<py9371> i still have a lot to get used to with the new UBuntu
<py9371> wow i dont know where processes is or sntying
<Gold`> can anyone help or give me assiatnce
<Swordsman> but I need it to open in a terminal, so
<kingofswords> hi how do i unmount in gmount
<Out_Cold> py9371: i use "Alt+F2" type "xkill" and click the offending window
<syrinx_> Gold`: with what?
<Jordan_U> Trfsrfr: Have you tried the "Additional Drivers" utility?
<Gold`> I have this crazy stalker online
<Jordan_U> !ot | Gold`
<ubottu> Gold`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Swordsman> is there a proper way to open a bash script in a new terminal window?
<syrinx_> this is the wrong place to get help for that lol
<Gold`> been bothering me for 6 months
<Momoka> how change program brightness on ubuntu?
<Gold`> Can anyone offer where I can go
<silvanesti> Gold: GO AWAY
<commodore64th> I have a Caanoo (linux device) connected to my PC (ubuntu) through USB networking. They can ping each other. Their IP addresses on their network are 10.0.0.1 (Caanoo) and 10.0.0.2 (PC). My PC is connected to a wired network, where it's IP is 192.168.1.66, and the router is 192.168.1.254. The Caanoo cannot connect to my main network that my PC is connected to.
<Trfsrfr> Jordan_U, I probably did awhile ago. I used to have both monitors and sound working, but then I think I let it automatic update and it all went away
<Gold`> silvansti, I hope one day you have this issue and try to seek help
<Gold`> ty
<microc0sm> hi im trying to install through the software center and it wont let me because The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources. Anyway to get this installed and allow it im a linux noob
<py9371> i have to say some things about the new ubuntu take some getting used to
<py9371> where is the processes thing?!
<microc0sm> projectm
<fun-workin> Out_Cold thanks for advices ill try with other loader
<tjiggi_fo> zetheroo, are you perhaps burning to CD-RW disks?
<py9371> and I cant stand how I cant open two windows at the same time
<py9371> like 2 terminals for example
<Out_Cold> py9371: should be in the systems menu if that still exists.. i haven't tried 11.04
<zetheroo> tjiggi_fo: nope ... just plain old CD-R
<microc0sm> please help i really would love to have project m installed i hate goom
<py9371> Out_Cold if i was you i might stay with the older version
<pmo5> commodore64th, echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  (on your pc)
<zetheroo> tjiggi_fo: the issue is with wodim ... I am trying to repair it ... but it's ridiculous that I have to do this stuff to burn a CD
<Out_Cold> py9371: i may just switch distros....
<py9371> Out_COld the side panel app thing is cool but the whole thing needs some work
<py9371> theres no systems menue
<py9371> no start menuy thing just side panel
<microc0sm> !project m
<pmo5> commodore64th, your PC should let your linux device frame go forward.. when it actually filters those
<py9371> some of tthe stuff is getting really anoying
<Jordan_U> !details | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<py9371> slowing me down a little
<Out_Cold> fun-workin: a piece of advice, if you use the pendrive installer, it will ask you to download the file again, unless you specify the exact name of the iso you already have..
<Carl892> Question, I have turned on process accounting /var/account/acct -- and using lastcomm I can see a history of recent commands, but I cannot see the *full commands*. For example, I see "ls" but not "ls -latr" -- anyone know how I can see that?
<pmo5> commodore64th, you may need and iptables rules too ..
<zetheroo> Jordan_U:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/149076?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 149076 in cdrkit (Ubuntu) "[SOLVED] I can't write a cd" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tapoxi> Anyone? Broadcom issues on 11.04?
<Trfsrfr> Jordan_U, where is the additionally drivers utility located?
<Jordan_U> Trfsrfr: In System Settings.
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: pretty full on ay! ;)
<py9371> im getting it though
<py9371> everything is a freking app already
<linuxer0203>  anyone here ?
<Out_Cold> lots here
<Skaperen> nope
<linuxer0203>  i have a qusetion .
<bastidrazor> linuxer0203: a pony is here.
<compromdon> Hi I've just installed natty, and I wanted to get the gnome3 shell. I've tried to get it  via  sudo apt-get install gnome-shell but I don't get an option in the login screen. anyone know how I can install this ?
<roasted> Question - I set up software raid in the alternate installer. When it completed, I logged in and checked out my mount points and fstab. There was no entry for raid, and I cannot manually mount either drive independently. When you're in the alternate installer, does it give you an option to create a mount point for the raid? Or do you HAVE to fix that afterwards?
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: Have you tried using cdrecord, or xorriso? (xorriso is in the default repositories for Ubuntu).
<taglass> $/quit
<microc0sm> projectm jack audio visualization. how do i install the packages from not authenticated sources. Im trying to install through ubuntu software center and it will not install it, does anyone know a command line way or alterante way to install or something im confused by all this.
<linuxer0203> there is something wrong with my IBM  boot
<linuxer0203> what should i do
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: well, according to what I have been reading I need to replace wodim with cdrecord ...
<fun-workin> Out_Cold i used other loder and something happened. it start to load up ubuntu unfortunately it stopped after some time last message is : no plug and play decie found.
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: I have never even heard of xorriso
<fun-workin> device*
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: It's another terminal based iso creation and burning software.
<Out_Cold> fun-workin: maybe it's a bad flash or usb port???
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: I do wonder though why K3B is tied into using wodim when it's rubbish
<Out_Cold> fun-workin: i use that installer very frequently..
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: I am not trying to burn via command line ... I need to replace the sym links as well ... so I can use the frontends
<sxealex> escott: what stuck pid? its just the mouse and keyboard that are stuck (i am sshed in)
<fun-workin> Out_Cold so what should i do ? :) im newbie ;)
<PwrSurge> i'm having a problem where most website load intermittently
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: There is a how-to here which I am attempting to follow  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=851707
<PwrSurge> loading a direct link usually works but clicking on links only works half the time
<PwrSurge> Firefox 3.x
<linuxer0203>  maybe
<linuxer0203>   so saddly
<PwrSurge> it stalls on Waiting for ....
<Out_Cold> fun-workin: try another port? format the drive? try another stick? read the instructions for the pendrive installer (although it's pretty straight forward)
<escott> sxealex, apt-get is stuck waiting for command line input inside the gui right? so you could as root open the fd associated with stdin of that process and jam a "y" into it. i have no idea if it would work
<Out_Cold> just some ideas i would try
<fun-workin> ok thanks i will
<my_name> man yes
<pmo5> on the go.. night all.. 3:46 am in here, bye
<my_name> good night
<Trfsrfr> Jordan_U, The additional drivers utility says that I am using is a proprietary driver.
<pmo5> my_name, ;-)
<BlackBox> well in here is 4:46 ...:P
<py9371> wow if you try to puy system checker on the toolbar it doesnt show up
<py9371> what the hell
<Jordan_U> Trfsrfr: You can try disabling the proprietary driver, but that may just make things worse.
<sxealex> escott: hmm not sure I know how to do that im in as root atm
<Out_Cold> Trfsrfr: i sent you a link in a pvt msg
<Devious> hello
<Devious> im in a bit on a conundrum
<sxealex> escott: is it similar to screen command?
<roasted> Question - I set up software raid in the alternate installer. When it completed, I logged in and checked out my mount points and fstab. There was no entry for raid, and I cannot manually mount either drive independently. When you're in the alternate installer, does it give you an option to create a mount point for the raid? Or do you HAVE to fix that afterwards?
<Trfsrfr> Out_Cold, Thank you...how do I retrieve it?
<vorlov> for some reason when i load vnc4server it does not load the fglrx (ATI graphics drivers) with it... anyone know why?
<Jordan_U> Out_Cold: It's best to keep support in-channel. That way others can help out and ensure that bad advice isn't being given.
<escott> sxealex, the problem is you can't do anything like screen or xmove because you don't have the infrastructure in place to start with
<Jordan_U> Trfsrfr: Actually, part of the problem may be that you weren't using ATI's tools for setting up displays.
<escott> but maybe there is a way to force screen onto a running process
<Out_Cold> Jordan_U: the link is offtopic for downloading pdf manuals..
<retf> hi everyone
<BlackBox> yeah ATI doesnt really know what linux is.. xD
<escott> sxealex, just injecting characters into stdin of a running process
<Out_Cold> Trfsrfr: it should be a tab that says "Out_Cold"
<commodore64th> pmo5, when I run "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" I get "Permission Denied"
<PwrSurge> how can I run firefox with debugging enabled?
<sxealex> escott: the screen went to sleep tho -.-
<PwrSurge> http://www.thebeerstore.ca/locations
<sxealex> so I don't know if I cant tell the out come
<escott> sxealex,  then how do you know how it is stuck
<PwrSurge> waiting for maps.google.com ...
<fun-workin> out_cold, im getting also message "usb 2-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and adress, maby this could give you any clue of what is wrong ?
<bastidrazor> commodore64th: use "echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<Out_Cold> fun-workin: maybe i should ask what is the OS you are trying to make these sticks on
<BlackBox> prob ubuntu...its ubuntu irc..:P
<fun-workin> windows xp
<Trfsrfr> Jordan_U,  I will try ATI's tools. i'll be back shortly.
<BlackBox> omg
<Jordan_U> commodore64th: If you're trying to share an internet connection it may be easier to use network-manager's sharing feature: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/10/16/video-fedora-10-connection-sharing/
<Out_Cold> fun-workin: try this app.. http://sites.google.com/site/shamurxboot/download
<sxealex> escott: it was stuck i went over to the other comp to google a few things then it was asleep, I am still sshed in and my mumble server is still running
<PwrSurge> it's almost like a MTU problem but I know it's not
<microc0sm> projectm jack audio visualization. how do i install the packages from not authenticated sources. Im trying to install through ubuntu software center and it will not install it, does anyone know a command line way or alterante way to install or something im confused by all this.
<bastidrazor> Jordan_U: wow. connection sharing made simple. i'm impressed.
<ippos> Hi everyone, i'd need some informations about ubuntu on netbooks, i considered buying a netbook to use with 11.04 and higher (when they will be released), its specs are intel n455 cpu 1 gb ram and intel gma card (possibly 3150 which is the most used on netbooks) the usage i planned is very simple, it has to handle unity and youtube at at least 720p (less? i dont care aslong as the human eye can watch a flash video, and min
<ippos> d you this is just a metre, im not buying a pc for youtube lol). I'd like it to be a long lasting investment, possibly 2 years with no issues (and im considering the actual release the worst since unity is fairly new and supposed to be buggy and resources hungry in the initial stages, correct me if you dont agree). would such specs be good?
<bfnfj> how do i add a password to a user in terminal so i can log in as user@*?
<Maximo> hello papa
<olskolirc> do we have a web based irc program?
<zetheroo> well that did not seem to work ... I suppose I'll have to boot into Windowz to burn media - DOH!
<twotenam> passwd <username>?
<Renierius> Does anyone here have good knowledge of running games while using Ubuntu?
<olskolirc> channel rather?
<twotenam> bfnfj: try "passwd <username>"
<ippos> Renierius: as far as i know most of them will run just fine if you have an arrandale/clarkdale intel card (also known as intel gma HD)
<Renierius> ippos: how would I know if I had one?
<ippos> Renierius: older will handle assault cube, wormux and hedgewars (only i ever played lol) at mid/mid-high settings
<ippos> Renierius : one what?
<commodore64th> I tried using connection sharing, but for some reason, my ethernet connection constantly connects and disconnects...
<Renierius> ippos: An arrandale/clarkdale intel card?
<bfnfj> how do i add a user?
<ippos> Renierus: whats your cpu?
<aeon-ltd> !adduser | bfnfj
<ubottu> bfnfj: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<bastidrazor> bfnfj: sudo adduser username
<vorlov> can anyone offer any ideas why fglrx isn't loading with vnc4server?
<la> hhh
<Maximo> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ippos> Renierius: you may try  lshw -c video (with or without sudo should give you an idea)
<Renierius> ippos: an Intel Core i7 Processor.
<ippos> Hi everyone, i'd need some informations about ubuntu on netbooks, i considered buying a netbook to use with 11.04 and higher (when they will be released), its specs are intel n455 cpu 1 gb ram and intel gma card (possibly 3150 which is the most used on netbooks) the usage i planned is very simple, it has to handle unity and youtube at at least 720p (less? i dont care aslong as the human eye can watch a flash video, and min
<ippos> d you this is just a metre, im not buying a pc for youtube lol). I'd like it to be a long lasting investment, possibly 2 years with no issues (and im considering the actual release the worst since unity is fairly new and supposed to be buggy and resources hungry in the initial stages, correct me if you dont agree). would such specs be good?
<ippos> Renierius: lol big toy, open a terminal and give that command see what it says
<commodore64th> Jordan_U, I tried connection sharing, but it makes my connection constantly connect and disconnect.
<Renierius> ippos: description: VGA compatible controller
<Renierius>        product: Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<Renierius>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<Renierius>        physical id: 0
<Renierius>        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<Renierius>        version: 00
<Renierius>        width: 64 bits
<FloodBot1> Renierius: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hiexpo> pastebin   Renierius
<ippos> Renierius: thats not an intel card, mmmm what drivers are you using?
<klevi|PC> What aew modes zq?
<Renierius> Yeah, I'll remember that next time ;P
<klevi|PC> Are*
<bfnfj> how do i change the the name after the @?
<ippos> errr, really noone can tell me if a netbook with those specs would play nice with ubuntu? O.o
<xangua> !hardware | ippos
<ubottu> ippos: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rww> !modes | klevi|PC
<ubottu> klevi|PC: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<ippos> xangua: supported is a thing, playing nice is another, as far as im concerned ubuntu can have a pentium 3 as supported but 11.04 wont work
<Renierius> ippos: my CPU: http://pastebin.com/eEWYkGCc
<ippos> Renierius: cpu shouldnt be a concern, video card is, what drivers are you using?
<Renierius> ippos: I'm not certain about the drivers, how should I check?
<klevi|PC> Ahha.. Less strict moderaton and a mute switch
<klevi|PC> ty rww
<rww> welcome
<ippos> Renierius: faster way (dummy way) would be opening jockey and seeing what has a green check near the name lol
<ippos> Renierius: sadly i personally dont know any other way to check for nvidia  or ati drivers :P
<Renierius> ippos: dummy way would be good for now, since I'm quite a newbie ATM :P
<bfnfj> how do i change the the name after the @?
<ippos> Renierius: fine, you have natty?
<Guest67432> how can i move my unity launcher i know there isn't an option but could i possibly do it by editing some file
<rww> bfnfj: after the @ where? in the terminal?
<bfnfj> yes rww
<ippos> Hi everyone, i'd need some informations about ubuntu on netbooks, i considered buying a netbook to use with 11.04 and higher (when they will be released), its specs are intel n455 cpu 1 gb ram and intel gma card (possibly 3150 which is the most used on netbooks) the usage i planned is very simple, it has to handle unity and youtube at at least 720p (less? i dont care aslong as the human eye can watch a flash video, and min
<ippos> d you this is just a metre, im not buying a pc for youtube lol). I'd like it to be a long lasting investment, possibly 2 years with no issues (and im considering the actual release the worst since unity is fairly new and supposed to be buggy and resources hungry in the initial stages, correct me if you dont agree). would such specs be good?
<gdea73_> hello, I really need help after restoring Grub2.
<rww> !hostname | bfnfj
<ubottu> bfnfj: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Renierius> ippos: today I installed the driver on Jockey, it's named "ATI/ADM proprietary FGLRX graphics driver"
<ippos> Renierius: and you cant play with it?
<pdtpatrick____> there's no more netbook book version of ubuntu?
<Renierius> ippos: I'm sorry for forgetting to mention this earlier, but I'm able to play games (technically), yet I'm having a problem with one specific thing.
<xangua> !nebook | pdtpatrick____
<xangua> !netbook
<pdtpatrick____> !netbook | pdtpatrick___
<ippos> Renierius: whats the problem?
<gdea73> hello again. My computer won't boot after restoring GRUB.
<xangua> !une
<ubottu> Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<xangua> aggg, hard to remember that
<Renierius> ippos: are you familiar with the game GTA San Andreas? And if so, SAMP?
<pdtpatrick____> oh interesting
<ippos> Renierius: used to rock at it rofl
<ippos> Renierius: mind you that you are probably using wine, thats well known to give problems since you re not playing a native game
<bfnfj> How do i give a user i added root rights?
<ippos> Renierius: the best thing you want to do is check "samp wine" or "gta san andreas wine" on google, it should give you the winehq link for those games including any configuration hints and so on
<rww> bfnfj: sudo adduser usernamehere admin
<Renierius> ippos: Awesome :} But I got everything to work separately now, yet when I try to connect to a server on SAMP it seems to go wrong within the first moment of the game having started up.
<gdea73>  Is anyone willing to help? I am greeted by a spastically flashing cursor upon boot. This is after 1) installing Windows XP on a separate partition, and 2) restoring GRUB
<Blackadder> sudo su
<Blackadder> then give root a password
<Renierius> ippos: Yes, I am indeed using Wine and I checked the WineHQ, but it didn't seem to bring a solution to this problem.
<ippos> Renierius: any error?
<ippos> Renierius: something from terminal or any game error
<gdea73> ?
<zhaohui> feif
<Renierius> ippos: there usually isn't an error message, the game gets stuck unnaturally and I have to close it off myself.
<Jordan_U> gdea73: How did you re-install grub?
<bfnfj> rww that doesnt work
<ippos> Renierius: just gets stuck like windows does or gets the whole pc stuck?
<gdea73> Jordan_U: according to the guide on the wiki. I verified that I had mounted only my ubuntu partition, then I typed this:
<gdea73> "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda"
<fun-workin> Out_Cold, meh its not working ... i give up for now, gonna get some sleep. Thanks for your time thou :)
<rww> bfnfj: does the output of "groups" when logged in as the new user include "admin"?
<bfnfj> rww: it says the group admin does not exist.
<Renierius> ippos: both, occasionally, but just the window getting stuck happens by far the most.
<Jordan_U> gdea73: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<rww> bfnfj: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bfnfj> rww: idk how would i check that?
<bfnfj> rww: 10.04
<Renierius> ippos: which I mostly fixed my closing off Wine entirely.
<gdea73> Jordan_U: I have only one internal hard drive, a Samsung Spinpoint 1TB SATA drive.
<Renierius> ippos: fixed by closing*
<ippos> Renierius: thats very odd i must say
<ippos> Renierius : you sure you followed winehq guide?
<rww> bfnfj: can you copy the output of "apt-cache policy sudo" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here, please?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | gdea73
<ubottu> gdea73: To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<gdea73> ok
<bfnfj> rww: http://pastebin.com/AUEkHR1F
<Renierius> ippos: there isn't really a guide, just a few crucial notes which I all followed, the only thing I could try is using winetricks to install directX.
<pksadiq> bfnfj: try echo $PS1   and see your current PS1 edit it after @ to what ever you need and export
<Renierius> ippos: let me see what that brings.
<gdea73> Jordan_U: I get this error running the script: ./boot_info_script.sh: 353: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<Jordan_U> gdea73: It's not an sh script. It's a bash script.
<ippos> wow!!!! i just noticed i put 720p on a netbook rofl, i meant to ask 540p rofl, sorry , anyone has thoughts?
<gdea73> Oh. I thought sh = bash ...
<bfnfj> how do i delete a user?
<ippos> 540-360 its just a metre anyways  + unity which will be used for real
<gamax92> hey can you guys help the loser in ##tptgames
<Renierius> ippos: it makes no sense though, PlayOnWindows should already have taken care of that or it would've happened otherwise, because else I wouldn't have been able to play the SP at all.
<rww> gamax92: no. #ubuntu's for Ubuntu technical support, not cross-server silliness.
<gamax92> its not cross server
<gdea73> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/eFht4qHe
<gamax92> and tpt is a version or fork of ubuntu
<bfnfj> how do i delete a user?
<gamax92> deluser
<rww> gamax92: it's not officially supported, so it's offtopic for here.
<researcher123> hello everybody
<BLZbubba> how do i disable @#$^ compiz on natty?
<cordoval_>   > Network Card :  RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<cordoval_>   > Network Card : VT82C570 MV IDE Controller VT6105 Rhine III Fast Ethernet Controller
<cordoval_> are these supported in ubuntu?
<ippos> Renierius: I'm probably going to get hit by someone here but most games for windows played on ubuntu make no sense to me, in fact many of them have issues that are usually fixed in ages, now this is my point of view as ex windows user i feel your pain but actually (to me) getting a game to work with wine is very very hard, you may want to troubleshoot any script/shortcut you used (if any) to get it to work, also, does the
<ippos> game work for you in single player?
<cordoval_> if my network with these cards does not pick up, wired connection, what can i try?
<cordoval_>   > Network Card :  RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<jefferyw> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<jefferyw> No package 'gdk-pixbuf-2.0' found
<cordoval_>   > Network Card : VT82C570 MV IDE Controller VT6105 Rhine III Fast Ethernet Controller
<Jordan_U> !ot | ippos
<ubottu> ippos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Braydn> When I install run 11.04 from a usb i get a black screen... Help?
<researcher123> I have a USB Pen Tablet but Natty does not recognise it.What do I do?
<cordoval> researcher123: wacom?
<cordoval> it is useless, I hope they change that soon
<cordoval> it is wacom's fault
<p_res> researcher123: tried reboot after plug in?
<researcher123> cordoval: whats that?
<cordoval> someone knows what to do to configure network card or have it pick it up?
<cordoval>   > Network Card :  RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<cordoval>   > Network Card : VT82C570 MV IDE Controller VT6105 Rhine III Fast Ethernet Controller
<Jordan_U> gdea73: Do you see the grub menu if you hold shift during boot?
<ippos> Jordan_U: he has problems with a windows game, i said what i think then gave him a lil hint
<rodrigo> Boa noite pessoal!
<ippos> he/she i dont know sorry lol
<p_res> i only ask because i've required reboots after plugging in some usb devices.
<Renierius> ippos: Yes, it works in SP, ATM I'm using winetricks to install DirectX just to be sure, let's see if that brings any change.
<rodrigo> não tenho conhecimento algum de IRC alguém pode me ajudar ?
<gdea73> Jordan_U: Okay, I will try that. I'm running the livecd now so I will be offline for a while. hope to come back soon. thanks.
<maco> !br | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rcmaehl_mobile> Help! How do I ftp with nautilus. There''s no ftp option, so what package would i need?
<ippos> Hi everyone, i'd need some informations about ubuntu on netbooks, i considered buying a netbook to use with 11.04 and higher (when they will be released), its specs are intel n455 cpu 1 gb ram and intel gma card (possibly 3150 which is the most used on netbooks) the usage i planned is very simple, it has to handle unity and youtube at at least 720p (less? i dont care aslong as the human eye can watch a flash video, and min
<ippos> d you this is just a metre, im not buying a pc for youtube lol). I'd like it to be a long lasting investment, possibly 2 years with no issues (and im considering the actual release the worst since unity is fairly new and supposed to be buggy and resources hungry in the initial stages, correct me if you dont agree). would such specs be good?
<klevi|PC> rcmaehl_mobile: have you tried FTP:// in the address bar
<rcmaehl_mobile> klevi|PC: yes
<adubz> dhclient wlan0 nor ifup wlan0 is not working
<ippos> Renierius: it shouldnt be a directx problem its supposed to be wine that doesnt work with it, also because if sp works directx is working too
<rcmaehl_mobile> klevi|PC: error I get when I try is"nautilus cannot support ftp:// locations"
<zhsso> wc
<klevi|PC> Ah then use filezilla
<rcmaehl_mobile> no
<rcmaehl_mobile> I want to use  nautilus
<rcmaehl_mobile> nautilus supports ftp by default
<Guest20158> anyone how to install a .sh file
<rcmaehl_mobile> but I think I uninstalled the package
<rcmaehl_mobile> Guest20158: chmod +x file
<p_res> although i agree nautilus should work, filezilla is ten time better for ftp.
<Guest20158> think I have it but what pops up is a EULA
<jefferyw> almost 1600 people in here wow'
<p_res> i use filezilla on both windows and linux.
<rcmaehl_mobile> ><
<Guest20158> and at the end of that it just says "END"
<rcmaehl_mobile> I just want to reinstall teh package
<xangua> rcmaehl_mobile: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<FedeXX> hi
<Jarred> I'm having a lot of trouble getting Ubuntu 11.04 to install, it only detects one of my hard-drives
<Jarred> I've posted a thread here on ubuntuforums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10847376#post10847376
<Jarred> and by "detects"  I mean the installer
<Jarred> yet I can mount my other hard-drives just fine
<nguyenthanhtuan> hello
<Jarred> Could anyone help me out?
<ippos> Jarred: try exiting the installer during a live session, mounting the drives and retrying to install (while still on live)
<FedeXX> you mean by hand on the console right?
<MustardCU> Jarred, with what?
<rcmaehl_mobile> Jarred: try live usb instead?
<ippos> jarred: not 100% sure where it is on unity but there is an icon :P
<microc0sm> projectm jack audio visualization. how do i install the packages from not authenticated sources. Im trying to install through ubuntu software center and it will not install it, does anyone know a command line way or alterante way to install or something im confused by all this.
<adubz> trying to figure out what command will get my internet connection back up to my router my iface is wlan0
<adubz> i have tried everything and i want this to be accomplished at the command line
<Jarred> It unmounts the hard-drive whenever I open the insatller
<Corey> Jarred: If that fails, pull the other drives, install Ubuntu, put the other drives back. :-)
<FedeXX> one lame solution would be to... install 10.10 and upgrade :D
<ippos> Jarred: wow thats odd, is it related to just one version?
<Jarred> It never happened before
<Jarred> (as in I had no trouble installing Ubuntu on previous versions)
<ippos> Jarred: FedeXX been faster than me , take his/her advice
<FedeXX> well, I got 10.10 working perfect and on 11.04 still can't get the 3d card to work
<microc0sm> im still using ubuntu 10
<gdea73> I'm back... no luck.
<microc0sm> i dont want to swith ight now
<Jarred> Is there anything less annoying I could do?
<ippos> Jarred: stick to 10.10 for now
<ippos> Jarred: way less annoying
<Jarred> lol alright
<FedeXX> 10.10 works fine
<Jarred> true
<ShadowBlade> Sup guys
<Jarred> but I'd rather try the new one
<klevi|PC> Hey guys general computer question here. Using my motherboards SATA port, I've got it connected to my ESATA dock. So far, Ubuntu only seems to see one drive, even though both drives come up through USB. My question is basically thus. Will a motherboard SATA port only ever see one drive per slot?
<ippos> Jarred: i'm on 11.04 right now and i see stuff disappearing on my desktop rofl
<FedeXX> but I must admit that the unity visuals are good
<microc0sm> ippos you know anything about project m? i been asking allot
<Jarred> Here's more info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764585
<microc0sm> i cant install it from software center
<microc0sm> because the source is not authenticated. how do i install it?
<ippos> Jarred: lots of hdd's O.o
<Renierius> ippos: Sorry about that, I had to power off my PC because it got stuck.
<cordoval>   > Network Card :  RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<cordoval>   > Network Card : VT82C570 MV IDE Controller VT6105 Rhine III Fast Ethernet Controller
<cordoval> are these supported in ubuntu?
<ippos> Renierius: no problems
<cordoval> what do i have to do in commands to enable these network cards?
<Renierius> Ippos: But I have an update on my situation now.
<Jarred> ippos: yeah
<ShadowBlade> Hey guys, I need help with compiz Fussion. How do I add effects and stuff? I don't have an icon.
<Jarred> I bought like one of them
<julian_c> Would it be accurate to say that most people having issues w/ Natty are having the most problem with Unity, and that in a large number of cases, it's the use of NVIDIA graphics?
<Jarred> the 32gb one's are from like 2005 and used to be my brothers
<ippos> julian_c: one here lol
<cordoval> i think there is a service to autoconfigure network right?
<Jarred> 160gb was from a friend of my brother's computer that never ended up working and he didn't care enough to pick up the parts
<FedeXX> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<cordoval> which is the command?
<cordoval> service network start?
<microc0sm> anyone dualboot ubuntu on ps3 i want to get a ps3e but dont know if that will still work
<KM0201> julian_c: i think so.. i switched to a release w/o Unity, and 11.04 has been perfect
<FedeXX> or something like that :D
<ShadowBlade> thanks
<klevi|PC> julian_c: Mines glitchy too, but the card itself is terrible as its one of those Nvidia chipsets
<ippos> jarred: no idea besides pulling the others during the install sorry, nothing comes up
<klevi|PC> Im sure thats to blame more than anything julian_c
<Jarred> Alright
<needlez> hi can someone help me install vba-m from source??
<BLZbubba> anyone here familiar with compiz & 11.04 ?
<gdea73> Jordan_U: It just says GRUB Loading... and then clears screen and shows the blinking __
<Jarred> Could it be a kernel module?
<ippos> Jarred: that unmounts your drives?
<Renierius> ippos: After the DirectX install through Winetricks one of the servers I tried connecting to seemed to work well, the only problem present was that I was missing fonts (but this is easily fixed). However, when I tried to tab out my PC froze.
<Jarred> No, that prevents hte installer from detecting it
<ippos> Renierius: whats the update?
<Jarred> Doesn't the installer just used libparted?
<Jordan_U> gdea73: Interesting. Has it ever worked since you ran grub-install?
<cordoval>   > Network Card :  RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<cordoval>   > Network Card : VT82C570 MV IDE Controller VT6105 Rhine III Fast Ethernet Controller
<cordoval> how to configura these?
<cordoval> e
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jarred> I have that same netwrok card, and it works fine
<Jarred> (by default with Ubuntu)
<cordoval> really out of the box?
<Jarred> yeah
<microc0sm> i feel like a ghost up in this mutha
<cordoval> Jarred: wow, hmm what it could be
<cordoval> do you know a command for auto configuring?
<Renierius> ippos: That is, I've been able to start it up (once), but everything freezes upon trying to tab out.
<FedeXX> does anyone managed to get this card working on 11.04?
<Renierius> ippos: My entire OS.
<microc0sm> can yall mofos not read my txts?
<gdea73> Jordan_U: Nope. Sure it's interesting, but this is also kind of an important workstation :S
<cordoval> Jarred: also this goes to router and router goes to an antenna
<FedeXX> Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<cordoval> could this be a problem?
<Jarred> I'm not sure about the 8111 part, but I know I have the RTL8168
<Jordan_U> !language | microc0sm
<ubottu> microc0sm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jordan_U> !patience | microc0sm
<cordoval> hmm
<ubottu> microc0sm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jarred> I installed OSx86 awhile back on here and had to deal with the kexts for it
<ippos> Renierius: no idea, nothing comes up you may want to get in touch with wine team/forums/wherever you may find a samp player
<microc0sm> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cordoval> Jarred: ktexts?
<cordoval> Jarred: please explain
<Jarred> *kexts
<cordoval> ktexts
<needlez> hi im getting this error but the package is installed -- checking for module 'gtkglextmm-x11-1.2'
<needlez> --   package 'gtkglextmm-x11-1.2' not found
<Renierius> ippos: Maybe not freeze, but I get stuck in the control of my PC.
<Jarred> I know I meant to say kexts
<cordoval> Jarred: kexts?
<Jarred> Kext are basically drivers for OSX
<cordoval> for the network?
<Renierius> ippos: Alright, well many thanks already, man :}
<Jarred> It's only related to OSX
<cordoval> oh
<cordoval> that is mac
<cordoval> hmm
<Jarred> Yeah
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cordoval> ok
<ippos> Renierius: more than welcome, wish i was able to help more
<Renierius> ippos: I really learned something again here, on my way to become fully accustomed to Ubuntu :}
<cordoval> Jarred: what are the things that I can try?
<ippos> Renierius: to not run windows games? :P
<FedeXX> does anyone managed to get this card working on 11.04?
<Jarred> Try putting a static IP
<FedeXX> Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<trism> needlez: you need the -dev package when compiling source libgtkglextmm-x11-1.2-dev
<ippos> FedeXX: whats your problem?
<needlez> can someone help me install vbam im running ubuntu 10.04 and im getting this error when trying to build from source ackage 'gtkglextmm-x11-1.2' not found
<needlez> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:259 (message):
<needlez>   A required package was not found
<needlez> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<needlez>   /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:311 (_pkg_check_modules_internal)
<needlez>   CMakeLists.txt:62 (PKG_CHECK_MODULES)
<FedeXX> does not start the 3d graphics
<FloodBot1> needlez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FedeXX> cant enable the compiz effects
<klevi|PC> needlez: Pastebin.com
<Jordan_U> gdea73: If you need something working now, then you can try booting Ubuntu with Super GRUB2 Disk.
<FedeXX> which make unity does not work
<cordoval> thanks
<Renierius> ippos: Nah, more about Ubuntu in general, and how it's being handled. Plus I'm having -some- advance on the problem at hand :P
<needlez> trism: i already have -dev package for it
<gdea73> Jordan_U: Okay. I don't have much *time* now, actually, but I'll look into that.
<ippos> FedeXX: thats odd usually intel stuff works well with ubuntu
<ippos> Renierius: good, i hope that problem gets fixed asap
<needlez> anyother ideas??
<Renierius> ippos: Alright, thanks again :)
<FedeXX> on 10.10 works perfect
<FedeXX> but not this time :S
<ippos> FedeXX: you know the exact model of that card?
<ippos> Renierius: again more than welcome
<FedeXX> that's what ubuntu tells me
<needlez> i got the sdl installed fine its just the gtk part that doesnt want to coroperate
<FedeXX> it is using i915 driver
<ippos> FedeXX: laptop i suppose?
<FedeXX> yep
<FedeXX> compaq 610
<ippos> FedeXX: brand and model ?
<ippos> FedeXX: im afraid 610 isnt enough as far as i know they have more stuff after the main ID, can you confirm me this?
<Renierius> ippos: God bless ye, son!
<ippos> Renierius: lol thanks
<FedeXX> ippos: let me search, I don't have the original packaging or manuals :P
<P1ro> hi, i wonder if anyone can give me a hand, im trying to add two isp on same box, to make a link for a FPS game, wonder if that can be made and how ?
<ippos> P1ro: isp ? O.o
<P1ro> two conections
<P1ro> differents isp
<ippos> P1ro: 2 modems too?
<P1ro> yes
<P1ro> dhcp both
<ShadowBlade> anyone know a ubuntu compatible ventrilo alternative?
<ippos> P1ro: im afraid i dont know for sure, i suppose you re using 2 network cards too right?
<P1ro> shadey teamspeak !
<P1ro> ippos yes
<ShadowBlade> can I connect to vent servers with that?
<P1ro> ippos well one ether and other wifi
<rz950> no
<P1ro> ShadowBlade no
<P1ro> ShadowBlade you can use wine and ventrilo
<ShadowBlade> How do I do that/
<P1ro> ShadowBlade but not always work
<ippos> P1ro: are we sure thats even possible on any system?
<ShadowBlade> I just installed ubuntu like yesturday.
<P1ro> ShadowBlade you know what wine is ?
<ShadowBlade> Not a clue.
<P1ro> ippos thats is what im trying to figure out
<P1ro> ShadowBlade you can google it
<P1ro> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<P1ro> or that
<ippos> P1ro: im afraid its not, unless you mean that 1 connection is the one you use and if it fails the pc switches to the other
<ShadowBlade> Ahaha Alrighty then :D
<ShadowBlade> How would I use that to run ventrilo on here?
<P1ro> ShadowBlade you can run windows apps, but more run with bugs and stuff
<ShadowBlade> Well I do have wine on here.
<ShadowBlade> But I have no clue on how to use it to run ventrilo.
<ippos> ShadowBlade: why not use teamspeak?
<P1ro> ippos i know that way, but im trying to get both at same time, and the server can appect conections on both sides
<Exodist2009> Easy way for vent is to install WinXP in VirtualBox VM and it works just find.
<ShadowBlade> ippos, because my friend just set up a ventrilo server and he wants me to join it.
<ippos> P1ro: im afraid thats not possible, but probably im just bad informed
<P1ro> ippos i htink he is tryign to connect a ventrilo server for friends
<P1ro> ShadowBlade look what Exodist2009 told you
<ippos> ShadowBlade: tell them to ditch ventrillo :P or just download its exe chmod +x it and double click
<ShadowBlade> I could do that :D
<P1ro> last time i run ventrilo with wine it sucked
<ShadowBlade> I have no clue what chmod+x means
<ShadowBlade> ahaha
<P1ro> LOL
<FedeXX> lol
<ShadowBlade> I'm telling you, I have no clue what I'm doing.
<ippos> ShadowBlade: open the terminal   type chmod +x       then give a space and drag the exe icon in the terminal then find it and doubleclick on it
<P1ro> ShadowBlade i can tell
<FedeXX> ShadowBlade: it gives the file execute right
<FedeXX> ShadowBlade: so the SO knows is an binary file
<P1ro> ShadowBlade chamod change file attributes
<adubz> 11.04 natty dhclient is NOT working for me what so ever with iface wlan0 although access point wpa settings are in tact seems like a bug can someone shed some lifght
<FedeXX> ShadowBlade: (or a runable file)
<FedeXX> (if the word exists lol)
<P1ro> ShadowBlade in "+x" means executable
<ShadowBlade> Ok
<ShadowBlade> I got an error when I double clicked it
<P1ro> ShadowBlade so chmod (changing file attributes) +x (to executable)
<ippos> ShadowBlade: first do the terminal thing then double click
<ShadowBlade> I did
<FedeXX> what error?
<ShadowBlade>  End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<ShadowBlade>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<ShadowBlade>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<ShadowBlade>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<FloodBot1> ShadowBlade: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ippos> ShadowBlade: wtf
<ShadowBlade> I got that
<P1ro> FedeXX the error should be not tracking ticket!
<ippos> ShadowBlade: i got it
<ippos> ShadowBlade: if you have wine installed right click on that file and go on "open with wine"
<ShadowBlade> Got the installation wizard :D
<ippos> Hi everyone, i'd need some informations about ubuntu on netbooks, i considered buying a netbook to use with 11.04 and higher (when they will be released), its specs are intel n455 cpu 1 gb ram and intel gma card (possibly 3150 which is the most used on netbooks) the usage i planned is very simple, it has to handle unity and youtube at at least 540p (less? i dont care aslong as the human eye can watch a flash video, and min
<ippos> d you this is just a metre, im not buying a pc for youtube lol). I'd like it to be a long lasting investment, possibly 2 years with no issues (and im considering the actual release the worst since unity is fairly new and supposed to be buggy and resources hungry in the initial stages, correct me if you dont agree). would such specs be good?	
<ippos> ShadowBlade: now it should be all easy like on windows
<ShadowBlade> Thanks so much
<ippos> ShadowBlade: welcome
<ShadowBlade> Awesome, works great!
<ippos> I'd also like to thank FedeXX and p1ro for explaining you what i wanted you to do with the terminal lol
<ShadowBlade> I seen some people on different image sites and seen there ubuntu looks all transparent and they have like fire when they close a window. How do I get that?
<ippos> FedeXX. got any details on your computer?
<P1ro> hahaha
<aeon-ltd> ippos: 540p? you mean 720p? 480p? 320p?
<needlez> hi im getting this error when trying to compile vba-m http://pastie.org/1954482
<P1ro> ippos well im a linux helper
<P1ro> or more like used to be
<P1ro> long time ago
<ippos> aeon-ltd: yes actually 360p full screen would make my day, its just a metre
<P1ro> like 5 years ago
<FedeXX> ippos: not yer
<FedeXX> I never used any benchmark in linux :D
<ippos> aeon-ltd: MUST deal well with mail clients and be able to use crappy webmails lol
<FedeXX> ippos: I take any recomendations :D LOL
<P1ro> ShadowBlade well compix-fusion if im not wrong
<ippos> FedeXX: you should just grab your pc box and see the model
<FedeXX> ippos: that's what I don't have
<P1ro> ShadowBlade get drivers for you card and check if ur card is supported
<mobile__> hello
<ippos> FedeXX: restart, boot into bios and it should say the exact model, perhaps in hardware info the model of your graphics card
<P1ro> btw
<P1ro> making scripts for command lines
<FedeXX> ippos: says just what I told you
<FedeXX> compaq (in huge) then the post does not tell me anything else
<P1ro> ill try to run it with ./XXXX.sh and are not working
<P1ro> says command not found, what did change?
<ippos> FedeXX: ugh, errrr how old is it?
<P1ro> ahhh yes
<P1ro> compaq bios are useless
<ippos> all are ;)
<needlez> nvm i got it i needed SDL installed
<FedeXX> ippos: 2 years
<trism> needlez: apt-get build-dep visualboyadvance; plus installing libgtkglextmm-x11-1.2-dev seemed to work for me
<ippos> FedeXX: was it ultracheap? might be that your card is too old or is one of the "not so well supported" ones
<P1ro> ippos yes but compaq show you two screen, one for changing time and other for saving it LOL
<ippos> Hi everyone, i'd need some informations about ubuntu on netbooks, i considered buying a netbook to use with 11.04 and higher (when they will be released), its specs are intel n455 cpu 1 gb ram and intel gma card (possibly 3150 which is the most used on netbooks) the usage i planned is very simple, it has to handle unity and youtube at at least 540p (less? i dont care aslong as the human eye can watch a flash video, and min
<ippos> d you this is just a metre, im not buying a pc for youtube lol). I'd like it to be a long lasting investment, possibly 2 years with no issues (and im considering the actual release the worst since unity is fairly new and supposed to be buggy and resources hungry in the initial stages, correct me if you dont agree). would such specs be good?	
<ippos> P1ro: rofl
<FloodBot1> ippos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShadowBlade> I can see what you mean about it being really laggy
<P1ro> ippos im not lieying is like that
<ShadowBlade> buggy*
<ippos> P1ro: i know i had a compaq
<FedeXX> ippos: hope not, but also, on 10.10 works perfectly fine, with compiz and all the effects enabled
<needlez> visualboy advance doesnt work correctly, it shows games in black and white not in color, and that other is already installed
<P1ro> :P
<ippos> FedeXX: might be a unity issue
<P1ro> dang i need some networking guru ! !!!
<ippos> P1ro: tbh customer care had it more than me, it was permanently on repair rofl
<ihashacks> FedeXX: "lshw -c video gives" details right on the terminal
<trism> needlez: that is to get the deps to build it, not to install visualboyadvance (since vbam seems to be a fork, but it will probably have similar deps)
<rz950> I have net issues too P1ro
<rz950> my wifi seems to drop in and out =/
<P1ro> ippos lol it happends
<ihashacks> FedeXX: I too have the GM965/GL960 and can't get Unity 3d working properly (compiz can be enabled, just not Unity 3d)
<P1ro> rz950 o: what net issues? im have not issues, just trying to do something really good
<P1ro> ihashacks well its take time to get support for new cards
<ippos> FedeXX  ihashacks: tried unity2d ? quick dirty solution
<tomshaw> Finally got Unity running on my EVGA Geforce GTS 450, problem was a Hauppauge WinTV card was screwing something up!
<FedeXX> ihashacks: the details are the ones I put
<tomshaw> :p
<FedeXX> ippos: I did and works
<rz950> P1ro: I'll be surfing and all of a sudden it slows to a crawl, its not my isp, windows doesn't have this issue
<ihashacks> ippos: yes, unity2d works fine
<ippos> FedeXX: im afraid you're stuck with either unity2d or gnome classic
<FedeXX> ippos: but the performance decreaces hugely
<FedeXX> ihashacks:  on 3d?
<P1ro> rz950 what card/drivers
<ippos> ihashacks FedeXX: i have massive issues with graphics and 11.04 too although im using a nvidia card which kinda sucks with linux :P
<ihashacks> P1ro: it's actually not a new card, just a low end integrated Intel
<FedeXX> ippos: sniff, it was what I was afraid of :(
<aeon-ltd> ippos: a lot of netbooks could handle that just fine, though really i'd be more ambitious without breaking budget boundries of course
<rz950> P1ro: its the rt73usb driver, its the linksys usb wifi card
<Renierius> Guys, is there a way to "escape" when one program is causing you to get stuck? Like a way to still exit it and close it off? I mean when you're in one window full screen and alt-tabbing is made impossible by it getting stuck.
<ippos> aeon-ltd: like buying a dual core netbook?
<aeon-ltd> ippos: no, start with what you want to do
<JediKayaker>  Hello ... I am new to Ubuntu. Can someone give me their opinion on whether Ubuntu for desktop or Ubuntu server would be best for building a LAMP stack enterprise web server.
<P1ro> rz950 o: very nice card, but change the drivers, prolly are the one giving you the issue
<ippos> Renierius: i used ctrl+alt+del it would open an exit window which could be ignored and would let me open activity monitor rofl
<researcher123> how do I type command to know my operating system name & version number?
<Pici> researcher123: lsb_release -a
<aeon-ltd> JediKayaker: server ofc, why would you need a gui?
<ippos> aeon-ltd: surf the web with few limits, max thing i may do is watch a movie on megavideo but again thats a rare thing (rarely-to-never)
<P1ro> rz950 i have a realtek too, but not right here, it worked great on gentoo and bracktrack
<rz950> P1ro: might be a piece of crap card lol
<P1ro> rz950 lol no is actually a very good card
<Nisstyre> lolyes
<aeon-ltd> ippos: you mentioned unity is that a must?
<rz950> P1ro: I was trying to compile latest source but had some issues, i'll try to find a little older
<ippos> aeon-ltd:  i can survive without it but would be happier with
<P1ro> rz950 well chipset is really good, i dont think linksys will kill it
<P1ro> rz950 find a older one.
<tomshaw> Apparently Firefox is trying to hog out Chromium as the default browser. :P
<JediKayaker> aeon-ltd;  not so comfortable at this point, so a GUI would be nice.  Bur ultimately want best choice from a performance perspective.
<FedeXX> tomshaw:  the eternal fight :D
<ippos> tomshaw: the browsers war moved to your computer lol
<adubz> dhclient is not working on connecting my wifi to router
<Renierius> ippos: as an ex-Windows user I must say that that was the kind of thing I was thinking of, but it doesn't seem to have the same effect on my Ubuntu. And it's not that my whole PC froze, because I could clearly still notice other processes running in the background due to the sound coming from them. Notably the radio stream I was listening to on my browser.
<adubz> it works on other machines but with ubuntu 11.04 it does not work
<aeon-ltd> ippos: then yeah your selection is huge only thing left now is what peripherals you'd like (e.g. sd card reader, webcam etc) - are you sure 360p fullscreen is what  you want (360p is on of the 2 lowest resolutions youtube supports)
<aeon-ltd> JediKayaker: you could not get more performance than no gui, without a gui (compared with full gnome DE) you would gain easily 300mb of ram back
<ippos> aeon-ltd: what about megavideo? is it 540? O.o
<ippos> Renierius: pardon?
<julian_c> For netbooks, I've seen 1024x600 to be relatively standard.
<ippos> Renierius: got you
<aeon-ltd> ippos: megavideo varies per upload, but most intel integrated cards should be fine, i mean its 3d rendering where intel cards suck in comparison to nvidia
<ippos> aeon-ltd: i'm not using games, ever, just sometimes (very rarely) might watch a megavideo vid, else its all about webmail and such things
<Renierius> ippos: If I ctrl + alt + del in Ubuntu it only seems to give boot options, and only when it's able to naturally come on the foreground. (Which it doesn't seem to be able to when for example a game is asking up that priority)
<ippos> Renierius: no idea what a fix may be, as i said i only had pains with wine, although i dont like windows if i had gaming needs id much rather dualboot it lol
<ira_gershwin> Renierius: if you have a misbehaving full-screen app, you're better off to switch to one of your tty terminals with ctrl+alt+f1-f6 and then either reboot gnome or kill the offending process
<Renierius> ippos: You don't game momentarily?
<JediKayaker> aeon-ltd: hmmm ... so server would be best then? At the price of losing the GUI.  Another question ... If I simply find myself struggling to get around, is it possible to add the GUI to Ubuntu server later?
<aeon-ltd> ippos: then yeah, i'd say all you need is a cpu > 1ghz, ram 1gb (could go down to 512mb but with gnome or unity thats pushing it a little), hdd - whatever you'd like; though thats just my opinion, if you can go to electronics store look at some get a feel of what you need (cd drives, mem card readers, number of usb slots, keyboard and design you like etc)
<aeon-ltd> JediKayaker: yeah you can install Xorg and any desktop you like over server
<SeanInSeattle> Is it possible to install ubuntu 11.04 without gnome only and no unity?
<ippos> aeon-ltd: i have a model if you want further details, no need for cd drives or so tho :P
<ippos> Renierius: i have a console lol cant be bothered gaming on pc
<ippos> Renierius: but no i dont actually game, its parked there
<aeon-ltd> JediKayaker: just start from gui if you want to, but if you have time i'd give server ago learn a little in the process
<ira_gershwin> SeanInSeattle: you could get a fork distro like linux mint, or just choose ubuntu classic at the splash screen to only boot non-unity
<aeon-ltd> ippos: nope thats ok, thats all i have to say
<aeon-ltd> JediKayaker: *a go
<ippos> aeon-ltd: thank you sooooo much, much appreciated after 2 hours of repeating at 10 mins intervals :P
<SeanInSeattle> ira_gershwin: Can you define fork distro?
<ira_gershwin> in the same way ubuntu derives from debian
<ira_gershwin> maybe fork is mildly inaccurate
<ira_gershwin> fork implies a one-time split
<ira_gershwin> it's a derivative
<ippos> ira_gerswin: ubuntu 11.04 without unity?
<P1ro> ippos do you know if there will be a way to make a virtual NICs that will lisen to eth0 & eth1 ?
<ira_gershwin> with the "gnome classic" desktop that superficially does not use unity
<ippos> ira_gershwin: you have it in ubuntu 11.04 you can choose ubuntu classic
<ira_gershwin> that's what i was saying
<JediKayaker> ?
<ippos> P1ro: no idea
<ippos> P1ro: forgive me but im really tired right now, was it you the one trying to use 2 isp?
<Griz64> What file in /boot/grub do i need to edit to add stanzas (different boot options) that i want??
<ippos> ira_gershwin: sorry im lostl ol
<ira_gershwin> i told SeanInSeattle that he could A) switch to an ubuntu derivative that's more conservative or B) switch to the ubuntu classic desktop
<JediKayaker> aeon-ltd: thanks for the info ... I will take a look at loading server instead of desktop for my LAMP stack.  Thanks again.
<ippos> ira_gerswhin: LOL i must be totally dumb right now i thought you were asking if there was a way to not use unity, sorry
<ira_gershwin> ippos: no prob
<P1ro> ippos dont worry its fine,
<P1ro> ippos some1 told me that it can be done like a load balancing stuff
<ippos> P1ro: was it you?
<ippos> P1ro: give some time to breath i think my brain needs hoxygen lol
<antaranian> hi ladies
<ippos> P1ro: ok, so what you want to do is communicate to a server using 2 isp's right?
<ira_gershwin> antaranian: lady gaga is not here presently
<P1ro> ippos yes
<ippos> P1ro: ok , just to let you see how i see the thing
<P1ro> ippos ok
<ippos> P1ro: you want to send to X a "hello world" message
<antaranian> ira_gershwin: there are few other ladies in the universe
<ippos> P1ro: X will have hello from ip 1  and world from ip 2
<ippos> P1ro: at this point isnt X supposed to freak out?
<Renierius> ippos: Who was that guy that told me to ctrl + alt + f1 + f6?
<Renierius> Ira_Gershwin: It was you, right?
<ippos> Renierius: dont know did someone say it?
<antaranian> guys, I'm trying to setup my vps hosting with apache as webserver to resolve a special directory as root when accessing from a special url
<ira_gershwin> it was me
<Renierius> Ira_Gerschwin: Are you some sort of cyber terrorist? :P
<ira_gershwin> hah
<P1ro> ippos i want X to send the hellow world and ip1 get it also ip2 can do it
<ira_gershwin> i guess i should have mentioned you can switch back with ctrl+alt+f7
<P1ro> it should means
<P1ro> there are two X
<P1ro> two hellow worlds
<Renierius> Ira_Gerschwin: Yeah, my bad though, I'm still really new :P
<antaranian> I've setup a subdomain to point to my server ip via A record, now I wish that if I access by that subdomain, it'll show an internal directory as root
<ira_gershwin> but if your gnome session goes all crazy-like, that is the universal solution (at least for me)
<ippos> P1ro: but ip 1 and ip2 are given to the same computer so why would you want it?
<P1ro> ippos to clients conecting same server over differnt ip
<ira_gershwin> Renierius: once you're there, you can type a command such as sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<P1ro> ippos for a gaming server, but with two isp
<ira_gershwin> to restart your gnome session, for instance
<P1ro> rz950 ping
<Renierius> Ira_Gerschwin: Yes, it should function as the perfect solution right now, very useful! Learned something I can really use again. many thanks :}
<ippos> P1ro: so client one and client two both communicate over x to 2 different ip?
<ira_gershwin> Renierius: no prob!
<P1ro> ippos yeah something like that
<P1ro> ippos for example right now i can ping both ips
<ippos> P1ro: and the server (X was confusing me lol) has to always be on on both ip's?
<rz950> P1ro: I am here but haven't found a solution to that error yet
<Renierius> Ira_Gerschwin: It's exactly like I'm learning to walk all over again, but in a much better way than before! :P
<P1ro> but since the engine of X dont support two NICs, i trying to setup a VIRTUAL NIC wich read eth0 and eth1 with will be X
<ippos> Renerius: its obvious, noone taught you how to walk by using irc :P
<ira_gershwin> Renierius: another handy linux tip is that you can hold down alt and left-click drag to adjust window placement, in case you lose the top of a window
<ippos> P1ro: im very confused but i see it hard to do, just think that most home and all the businesses routers i ever used only have 1 port to hook the modem
<P1ro> rz950 umm, dont know that chipset, but it should work, i have read it work for injecting packages so it should be working on normal too
<ippos> P1ro: that must mean something lol
<P1ro> ippos well there are routers with two WAN for load balancing
<P1ro> ippos im gonna try a load balancing on that machine
<P1ro> but
<P1ro> i need to find if i can make a virtual NIC that lisen both
<Renierius> ippos: Well, I used to walk into Windows all the time before, in that perspective :P I feel so much more free now.
<ippos> P1ro: http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2007/11/04/create-a-load-balance-server-using-ubuntu/  had a look at this?
<P1ro> ippos something like a windows bridge lol
<P1ro> ippos let me take a good look at it
<ippos> Renierius: you walked on windows omfg its spiderman!!! (lol just joking i got you)
<Renierius> Ira_Gershwin: Thank you, I'll take that with me on the journey :)
<ira_gershwin> Renierius: good luck adapting to linux, i'm off to try learning how to use irssi
<ippos> P1ro: else you want to have 3 servers, X , X1 , X2   X routes to X1 and X2, X1 routes to isp1 and X2 to isp2, but it will be a bloodbath lol
<P1ro> HAHAHAHAH
<Renierius> ippos: not on Windows, but into Windows.. I probably don't have to tell you about how you can hurt your head that way :P Seeing as you also used it before.
<ippos> Renierius: since 2.0 old good DOS crap lol
<P1ro> brctl addbr br0
<P1ro> brctl addif br0 eth0
<P1ro> brctl addif br0 eth1
<P1ro> ill make a bridge like that
<ippos> P1ro: mind you im not that good with networking but that also sounds like X1 and X2 can have their own firewalls
<ippos> P1ro: set as you wish (x1 open x2 less)
<P1ro> but atfer that how ill hide eth0 & eth1 only be able to by br0 ?
<Renierius> Ira_gershwin: irssi?
<ippos> P1ro: uh?
<carnage1> window 95 used to bridge wifi and lan natively
<X-IntelKiller-X> Who ready to die?
<X-IntelKiller-X> mhahahah
<P1ro> ippos i mean no other apps besides br0 will be able to lisen eth1&eth0
 * ippos runs away
<ippos> P1ro: br0 isnt an app tho
 * WhoAmIHere wears his new T-Shirt with the legend "I survived the End of the World 2011"
<P1ro> i mean a virtual NIC
 * ippos thought it was 2012
<carnage1> wait till the fembots run out of coche
<ippos> P1ro: no idea about that sorry
<WhoAmIHere> ippos: well, possibly the next year I'll wear the "I survived the End of the World 2012" t-shirt
<ippos> P1ro: what about this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<ippos> WhoAmIHere: i survived chuck norris
<X-IntelKiller-X> Windows XP FTW!
<ippos> ...
<IdleOne> I am trying to rip a dvd using ogmrip but I keep getting an error about not enough space need 806mb. any suggestions?
<antaranian>  guys, here is dump of my hosts file http://pastie.org/1954594 , wouldn't it point all calls from bugs.antaranian.me to /var/www/bugs/thebuggenie ?.
<ippos> IdleOne: did you specify it was a dvd?
<IdleOne> ippos: I did
<Renierius> Ira_gershwin: I'm kind of getting pissed at how with each attempt I try to launch the program whatever happens it always ends up changing my desktop resolution to 800 x 600. Is there any quick way to restore it to my usual one?
<carnage1> alt +/-
<ippos> Renierius: Rockstar wants you to buy gta 4
<ippos> Renierius: perhaps the resolution change is a wine setting, check it
<WhoAmIHere> ippos: Duke Nukem Forever xD
<WhoAmIHere> ippos: :D
<ippos> WhoAmIHere: Renierius was trying to get gta sa to work lol
<ippos> not duke nukem :P
<carnage1> ive finally conceded to microsoft re-installing every 30 days since purchaseing vista for $160
<Lasivian> ok, trying to connect to 3 windows machines. all windows 7 x64, all connected fine before my most recent updates. Now only one connects, and my linux box oddly cannot browse the network to find even that one, any ideas?
<ippos> carnage1: why you bought vista? O:o
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<carnage1> i have a lotof distros
<Renierius> Renierius: Lol, how would this convince me to or intimidate/frustrate me into getting GTA IV?
<Renierius> Did I just send that to myself, derp?
<ippos> Renierius: dunno but Rockstar really wants you to buy gta 4 + LCS
<WhoAmIHere> Lasivian: it seems like a network issue, please go to #networking for help
<Lasivian> i'm getting cifs -12 errors from the 2 failed machine connections
<Lasivian> WhoAmIHere: all the other boxes see each other just fine and I can ping everything from the ubuntu box
<WhoAmIHere> Lasivian: ok, you can ping all the nodes from the Ubuntu box, now, the problem is... what?
<mobile__> if I am running KDE instead of Gnome, because it works better on my laptop, does that mean I am limiting the applications I can use?
<Renierius> ippos: indefinitely, but what are you currently basing that conclusion on? :P
<carnage1> both use .Deb
<ippos> Renierius: randomness ^^
<Jordan_U> mobile__: No. GTK applications work fine in KDE (just as QT apps work fine in GNOME).
<Lasivian> I get: CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -12 when trying to run //192.168.1.91/f$ /media/lasivian-server_f smbfs iocharset=utf8,credentials=/home/lasivian/.smbcredentials,dirmode=775
<mobile__> Thanks, Jordan_U I couldn't get classic ubuntu to work right with the dang display on my laptop
<Lasivian> and CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -12
<carnage1> anybody increase the size of transparent borders?
<mobile__> So going with Kubuntu
<Lasivian> for each drive on 2 machines, but it connects to another machine with the same windows version just fine usign the same fstab line
<outer_space> what is a ftp client in ubuntu that can upload a whole directory structure?
<Renierius> ippos: Ah, alright :P I had gotten the assumption that you meant they were trying to make it clear by keeping GTA:SA outdated in relation to my problems or something like that.
<WhoAmIHere> Lasivian: sorry, I'm not abled to help you, never used Samba :)
<ippos> Renierius: they stopped updating it ages ago lol
<carnage1> some how my failed ubuntu 8.04 attempt adopted a wallpaper from an ancient external hdd
<carnage1> who is Phillip Lougher?
<Carl892> Question, I have turned on process accounting /var/account/acct -- and using lastcomm I can see a history of recent commands, but I cannot see the *full commands*. For example, I see "ls" but not "ls -latr" -- anyone know how I can see that?
<WhoAmIHere> Lasivian: see http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1032714322
<Renierius> ippos: Obviously, but you made me think that it was something used as direct advertisement for GTA IV :P
<Lasivian> WhoAmIHere: Yeah, saw that thread earlier, that fix doesn;t work on windows 7
<Lasivian> thanks tho
<widewake> hello, could somebody help me with minecraft.jar, i get a blank screen after login.
<Renierius> Damn, I so love the music on the radio station who's stream I'm currently listening to.
<carnage1> Pirillo
<widewake> --- Could anyone help with minecraft?
<widewake> a game
<TVision> Hi. How can get operator priveleges in a channel I didn't create, if I'm the owner/administrator of the server? I'm using ircd-hybrid.
<matias> hey
<Renierius> I wonder if when you're on a speed/cocaine high it really matters what kind of music you're listening to, since I imagine about any music would most likely sound awesome or at least good any ways.
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bullgard4> Why does seahorse > Other Keys show the validity of a certain entry as "Full" but on another Ubuntu computer in the same LAN as "Unknown"?
<matias> I have a possible bug on 11.04, is this the correct place to ask?
<carnage1> depends if your high or coming down
<rww> bullgard4: because seahorse uses information from files stored locally, and doesn't talk to your LAN at all?
<bullgard4> matias: Yes.
<WhoAmIHere> matias: no, that's off-topic... bugs are disallowed in Ubuntu xD
<matias> lol
<matias> everytime I reboot, my keyboard layout is reset
<matias> I tried deleting all other layouts
<Renierius> Yeah, and it also depends on what kind of a guy you are, since effects can greatly differ between users.
<bullgard4> rww: Ah! Yes I forgot this aspect and will further elaborate. --  Thank you.
<rww> Renierius: take it elsewhere, please.
<matias> and leaving only spain
<matias> but when I reboot, it's still set to USA
<Renierius> rww: No need, was just being random, won't go off-topic too much :P
<tripelb> hello. My phone is always fine. I plug it in, it autoconnects. now it just charges, I want to transfer pics. Anything I can do from the Ubntu end of things?
<knoppies> Im trying to boot ubuntu server 10.04.2 on an old PC of mine (with USB 1.1) I have put the iso onto a flash drive using pendrivelinux (a slightly older one). The USB boots find on any of my other machines, but I get a "boot error" on this machine. Any thoughts?
<knoppies> s/find/fine
<bullgard4> matias: Hopefully /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/dmes.0 will give a clue.
<Lasivian> what's the easiest way to rollback an updated package?
<knoppies> Hello Peddy, what is the weather like in NZ?
<bullgard4> s/dmes.0/dmesg.0/
<matias> bullgard: is that a error log of some sort?
<Peddy> knoppies, but... but... I have a hostmask turned on!
<knoppies> Peddy, you logged on twice, the first time revealed your host, the second time the hostmask worked.
<bullgard4> Lasivian: I do not know of an easy way. One possible way is to completely install an older release of your Ubuntu.
<bullgard4> matias: Yes.
<Lasivian> lovely.. thanks
<knoppies> Lasivian, I assume their are easier ways than that, even if you do a apt-get remove and then install an older version.
<Lasivian> yeah, I need to figure out how to check when a package upgraded first
<Peddy> knoppies, heh... the weather is pretty OK. Is there a way to add some kind of delay to xchat so it only connects after my user has been logged into freenode?
<matias> bullgard4: alright, thanks, i'll check it after next reboot
<knoppies> Peddy, other than manually joining the channel everytime, I don't know. I could try look.
<IdleOne> Peddy: there is, ask in #freenode they can give you a link with info.
<IdleOne> Peddy: or try #xchat
<Peddy> knoppies, heh, don't bother, I've already had a look in the client - thanks for bringing the little issue to my attention!
<knoppies> Peddy, pleasure.
<misua> can anyone pls point me to how i can fix the eee pc 1251T wifi and connection issues?
<knoppies> I am trying to boot a USB on an old PC, and it comes up with "boot error" but the USB boots on all my other machines fine, does anybody have any ideas?
<tripelb> nevermind. I powercycled the phone and that solved it.
<Blue1> knoppies: how old of a machine?  usb 1.1 or 2.0?
<knoppies> Blue1, 1.1 I think (I am considering buying a PCI card with 2.0) The mboard seems to imply it supports booting from USB (I can choose USB-HDD (and USB-CD)in the boot order)
<Blue1> knoppies: I'd check to see if there wasn't a bios update for the machine.  I have a 10 year old compaq deskpro --
<Blue1> knoppies: had different issues, but the last bios update fixed some hdd problems I was having.
<notyourname> what program am i missing to get my mouse pad on my laptop to work. it was then it just stopped
<knoppies> Blue1, maybe, I was hoping for a simpler fix. I am trying to boot from a USB flash drive, not a HDD.
<Peddy> knoppies, did you see my real host this time?
<Armageddon> how do I add gdm to start on boot ?
<knoppies> notyourname, ubuntu (and some laptops) support turning the touchpad on and off (for typing and things). You could try looking in mouse settings (I forget the key combo)
<knoppies> Peddy, no.
<Blue1> knoppies: i understand that - but sometimes later versions of bios fixes things - in my case, when I updated the bios, my hdd problems went away -- YMMV
<notyourname> i tried mouse settings
<Armageddon> how do I add gdm to start on boot ?
<Blue1> Armageddon: let me see if it's in rcconf
<Armageddon> ok
<knoppies> Thanks Blue1. I might try using GRUB legacy first.
<NictraSavios> Hello. Long time eh?
<NictraSavios> And Blue1, rcconf is only used in BSD init.
<knoppies> notyourname, I remember having a program called touchpad or something, although I cannot find it (maybe I didn't install it this time)
<Blue1> Armageddon: you you can toggle it on/off with rcconf
<notyourname> ok, i'll look it up
<Blue1> NictraSavios: I use it on debian and seems to work
<NictraSavios> I am having an issue with grub 2, i have it set not to create recovery entires, but it still makes 2 entries for each OS.
<Armageddon> Blue1, can you show me the link please ?
<Blue1> Armageddon: link to?
<NictraSavios> Blue1, hmm. Oh i dont know too much about Debian, i got my trial by fire on Arch, then Gentoo.
<Armageddon> Blue1, I meant line*
<Blue1> NictraSavios: ahh SuSE for me
<Blue1> Armageddon: sudo rcconf  (you may need to install it first)
<NictraSavios> This would not be an issue with 1-2 OS, but i have 5. with 2 kernels each. Should have 10 entries, but i have 19.
<knoppies> notyourname, try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad/ShortcutKey
<NictraSavios> 18*
<Armageddon> Blue1, got it, thank you
<NictraSavios> Dose anyone know how to fix it?
<Blue1> NictraSavios: i have a linux help site at http://www.pkill-9.com
<carnage1> click e and delete
<piola> aloooooo
<Blue1> NictraSavios: have you tried re-installing grub?
<notyourname> that looks like german to me. i'm not the best terminal
<NictraSavios> Blue1, It ive reinstalled Ubuntu 3-4 times. Never goes away.
<NictraSavios> Ive ignored it untill now.
<Blue1> NictraSavios: that should re-install grub
<NictraSavios> Blue1, Yes , thats what i was saying.
<Blue1> NictraSavios: indulge me - you are installing what version of ubuntu?
<bananazz> is there anyway i can set ALT+left click to have the action of right clicking?
<Blue1> NictraSavios: cat /etc/issue
<NictraSavios> Blue1 Natty, using gnome2 with unity purged.
<barcef> How do you zero-fill the empty space on your hard drive?
<Blue1> NictraSavios: there are grub problems with 11.04 -- I don't recommend it
<NictraSavios> Blue1, cat /etc/lsb-release aswell.
<thedark> HI everyone I upgraded to the latest ubuntu and now my S-Video out isn't working. It was working perfectly before the upgrade :( Now I just get a black screen. It detects the TV in my monitor settings and occasionally the TV flickers when I take some action.
<NictraSavios> yes, i alredy know about the btrfs spase files error.
<Blue1> barcef: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whatevever
<NictraSavios> I cant use Grub2 on BT5, dosent understand btrfs.
<NictraSavios> havent tried the suse 11.4 loader, or the centOS.
<RealOptyz> is there a script that xorg starts or something?
<Blue1> NictraSavios: sorry I don't have enough exp. with 11.04 / unity have shied away from it
<NictraSavios> Blue1, I dont use unity, purged it. Gnome 2.
<Blue1> NictraSavios: yes I understand, but it seems like 11.04 broke grub for some people.
<predator_x> hi
<NictraSavios> Blue1, su , then apt-get purge unity* :D. anyway, yea.. i might go and get the upstream release.
<Blue1> NictraSavios: its why I have stayed with 10.04 lts - will prolly migrate to debian squeeze later on.
<predator_x> im using ubuntu 11.04.. having some problems while playing music.. sounds gets stuck... any idea what could be the problem?
<Blue1> predator_x: what music player are you using?
<NictraSavios> Blue1, Try LMDE. very nice debian distro. Most of Mints releases are great... most.
<predator_x> kaffeine
<predator_x> any music play i use...have the same problem
<Blue1> NictraSavios: might try pin guy os
<NictraSavios> Blue1, never heard of it :P
<Blue1> predator_x: you are using what version of ubuntu?
<KatronixSerf> can someone tell me which package provides XSLT?
<predator_x> 11.04
<Blue1> NictraSavios: http://pinguy-os.sourceforge.net/
<NictraSavios> Blue1, I'm on Backtrack 5 atm, had to fix a few things on it, thought id ask for grub help while im here
<Blue1> predator_x: i don't have enough experience with 11.04 -- sorry :-(
<NictraSavios> Blue1, I might v-box it just for the conky script.
<predator_x> oh ok thanks..
<Blue1> I stayed with 10.04 because they removed legacy support for nvidia cards in 10.10
<NictraSavios> Blue1, god i hate nvidia. When i got this Gateway MD73 for my 14th back in 2009, i made damn sure it didnt have anything nvidia
<NictraSavios> Then i made it into a hackintosh, and now i have 4 linux on it too :D
<Blue1> netbook and desktop server (64 bit) are 10.10 -- firefox does NOT work on 64 bit system for me -- causes linux to crash.
<wyvern666> what is "business ubuntu" ???????
<KatronixSerf> anyone?
<Blue1> wyvern666: i think that is ubuntu with support
<NictraSavios> Kraln, what is xslt?
<carnage1> xalt ted
<wyvern666> [Blue1] if a hosting offers ubuntu , i think it should be ubuntu server or not?
<ScottONanski> I switched to Ubuntu Classic mode but I cannot drag windows around by the title bar. Anyone know how to fix that?
<NictraSavios> Kraln,  xlstproc
<Blue1> wyvern666: i am not understanding the question.
<NictraSavios> xsltproc*
<Blue1> wyvern666: not sure what you mean by "ubuntu hosting"
<carnage1> does ubuntu 11.04 unity have a finder indo?
<commodore64th> I'm trying to use firestarter to "bridge" two network connections. I have my Ubuntu PC hooked up to a Caanoo (Linux-based handheld) via USB networking, and I have a laptop that is connected to a network that has internet access by WLAN and Ethernet. So far, I can ping any computer on my network from the Caanoo, but I can't access the Internet.
<Blue1> carnage1: beagle?
<Blue1> carnage1: like find files?
<NictraSavios> wyvern666, The university of waterloo hosts packages for Archlinux, gentoo, and many Linux, it uses OSX servers.
<NictraSavios> wyvern666, they dont need ubuntu servers to host ubuntu
<carnage1> Blue1 like os x
<Blue1> carnage1: sorry I have never used a mac
<Kraln> why would I know what xlst is in your usage
<wyvern666> [NictraSavios] is not better ubuntu server for server?
<carnage1> oh you ust try
<NictraSavios> carnage1, i use OSX, try deskbar-applet
<NictraSavios> wyvern666, ofcourse. its in the name.
<carnage1> Launch-Box works good
<Blue1> carnage1: two articles on finding files:  http://pkill-9.com/how-to-find-files-in-linux/  and http://pkill-9.com/how-to-install-and-configure-the-locate-command/
<wyvern666> [NictraSavios] so... why "business ubuntu" ?
<NictraSavios> wyvern666, the desktop eddition shouldnt be used for a server. Business ubuntu is just Ubuntu server with paid support.
<wyvern666> [NictraSavios] ohh, what is "paid support" ?
<Blue1> NictraSavios: i'd agree but I use my desktop for ftp server, and dns server -- seems ok..
<NictraSavios> wyvern666, companies can pay canonical to give the support for longer then 18 months/3 years
<Blue1> wyvern666: where you pay cash money for the ubuntu folks to answer questions
<wyvern666> ok i see now xD, thanks
<wyvern666> what is better for server ubuntu or debian?
<thedark> Hello everyone. I upgraded to 11.04 and now TV out stopped working. Can anyone help me out?
<NictraSavios> Ubuntu, better Samba support.
<knoppies> wyvern666, that is mostly a subjective answer.
<wyvern666> [knoppies] xD
<wyvern666> yeah i know...
<rww> ask in #ubuntu => get told Ubuntu. ask in #debian => get told Debian.
<knoppies> thedark, I assume it has something to do with your video card drivers.
<Alex3012> does anyone here have ADD and wouldn't mind me asking them a few questions? PM me please.
<NictraSavios> Its like asking a coffin dealer "do i need an expensive coffin"
<commodore64th> lol
<rww> !ot | Alex3012
<ubottu> Alex3012: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<knoppies> NictraSavios, I like that.
<NictraSavios> rww, actually.... i asked in debian if i should use Ubuntu or Debian for ssh , they told me ubuntu ... haha :P
<commodore64th> Just like asking Best Buy if you really need them to install your Television for you.
<rww> NictraSavios: Maybe they wanted to get rid of you :\
<NictraSavios> rww, true, i am rather annoying arent i?
<KatronixSerf> sorry what do I install to have XSLT?
<thedark> knoppies: so what can I do? it was working before the upgrade
<Wooga> hello, how do i compile a library for ubuntu mingw32 environment so i can use this library for cross-compilation for windows?
<NictraSavios> KatronixSerf, Try googling "Ubuntu XsLT"
<NictraSavios> :P
<thedark> knoppies: ubuntu detects the TV and the TV flickers occasionally but otherwise it is just black
<KatronixSerf> ok
<NictraSavios> Oh ill do it before the mods can
<knoppies> thedark, what kind of video card is it? (manufacture and model)
<thedark> knoppies: could it be a problem wkith the refresh rate?
<NictraSavios> !google | NictraSavios
<ubottu> NictraSavios, please see my private message
<carnage1> thedark: press ctrl alt
<knoppies> thedark, yes it could, I didnt think of that.
<Wooga> in gento there is xmerge script provided by crossdev utility
<tanath> can anyone tell me why ubuntu's memory usage has multiplied?
<Wooga> isn't in ubuntu any same thing?
<commodore64th> I have a Linux-based handheld device connected to my computer via usb networking, and the rest of my network through my computer. So far, I can ping any device on my network, including my router. However, I can't access the Internet.
<thedark> I pressed control alt...?
<knoppies> tanath, could it be something you installed, or are you comparing two different releases?
<NictraSavios> Wooga, Gentoo and Ubuntu are fundamentally different.
<carnage1> thedark: now press alt +/-
<tanath> knoppies, nope, still on 10.10. as of weeks ago it was tiny. now it uses all my ram
<thedark> I don't know what kind of video card... how can I find out? It is a TOshiba Satellite laptop
<tanath> knoppies, same on a different computer
<thedark> carnagel: nothing is happening
<carnage1> bad video
<Wooga> NictraSavios: yes, i know, but isn't there anything like crossocmpile script for apt-build or anything?
<tanath> knoppies, i mean, even when not running anything beyond startup apps
<hiexpo> Wooga, gentoo is gentoo ubuntu is ubunto
<knoppies> commodore64th, that is more than likely your wireless router/ADSL (or other technology) router. It only allows certain IPs through.
<commodore64th> hrm..
<NictraSavios> Wooga, what are you trying to do? chances are its very simple, or done automaticly in Ubuntu.
<commodore64th> I don't think I have enabled mac filtering or anything.
<ray24> Anyone know how to get banshee to sync /import music from an external hard drive? holler
<commodore64th> I have my router console open right now.
<NictraSavios> Wooga, i dont know by heart, check man apt-get , but you can build for different architectures.
<knoppies> tanath, Most of my memory usage comes from running many instances and tabs of firefox/chrome. You could use conky or top or htop to try find out what is using the most memory on your system. I bet it is a program that was updated.
<tanath> ray24, import from media menu?
<Wooga> NictraSavios: i have an application (mine) which uses soci SQL library. i have to crosscompile it to windows. but in order to link it with soci in mingw env i have to build soci for mingw env. how do i do that?
<tanath> knoppies, even without browser running
<ray24> Yeah, there's an option to import single files from the media menu, but I have over 50 gigs of music I want to import
<ray24> and there's no option to grab the bundle
<thedark> ?
<knoppies> Commander1024, does your device (I assume its the phone we are talking about?) use DHCP or does it set its own IP address? Does your device match the subnet of your router/other PCs.
<knoppies> tanath, top or htop, then order by memory usage, tell me whats on top.
<NictraSavios> Wooga, Hmm.  thats above my head. If he wasent asleep i know a friend of mine would know, but hes not awake >.< so bad timing i guess.
<tanath> knoppies, actually, i figured out what's using a bunch of it, but on another system where that doesn't apply ubuntu uses nearly a gig
<commodore64th> knoppies, I don't know.
<tanath> knoppies, when it used to use far less
<Ademan> where should I go to ask fairly in depth wodim questions?
<commodore64th> It's a handheld gaming system by the way.
<tanath> knoppies, ubuntu still uses much more than it used to
<thedark> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<thedark> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (secondary) (rev 0c)
<commodore64th> I'm trying to figure out its IP on my main network atm
<thedark> Knoppies: I got that from lspci, does that give you the info you need?
<commodore64th> but I have no idea. There are two IP addresses that show up in my router console that are unaccounted for...
<ray24> nevermind problem solved. I am a genius
<NictraSavios> I'll ask once more since many minutes have passed.
<knoppies> tanath, go have a look at htop.
<knoppies> thedark, I dont know all that much, but it seems as though your laptop doesnt have a graphics card, so it is using the one in your processor. Google "GM965/GL960 ubuntu drivers" or something
<jcooke> Hi, I just built a new PC. When I hit enter at "Install Ubuntu" or any other option, it hangs for about 10-20 seconds and then reboots?
<NictraSavios> My grub2 , even with recovery turned off, creates 2 entries for each other distro it finds.It makes one for ubuntu, and then 2 for Suse, Cent, Backtrack
<NictraSavios> 2 kernels each (spartan and current) , thats alot of entries. Plus 2 for OSX.
<thedark> wow so nobody knows what the problem is
<knoppies> jcooke, (probably not the right question but worth a try) are you trying to install 32bit or 64bit ubuntu? Does your machine support 64bit?
<thedark> like I said, it was working perfectly before the upgrade :(
<bananazz> is there a way to right click using alt+left click?
<NictraSavios> bananazz, alt+right click ?
<NictraSavios> :P
<jcooke> 64bit. Brand new Phenom II processor.
<knoppies> bananazz, I remember something with "x" in it, like xmodmap or something, but I dont know if it will do exactly what you want.
<bananazz> i only have 1 button, thats the problem
<bananazz> i want to be able to rgiht click using the ALT key
<Loshki> Wooga: see e.g. http://silmor.de/39 (Building a Cross compiler for Windows on Linux)
<NictraSavios> Loshki, There, someone knows Wooga :P Now i dont gotta wake Omar
<knoppies> jcooke, have a look in your BIOS settings, try look for settings that have 'OS' or something written on them. It might be something there.
<jcooke> knoppies: kk, will do, back shortly if not :) One other question. Is there a way to see the console output when I hit "Install Ubuntu"?
<tanath> knoppies, fancy. used to have it installed but forgot to check it out. better than top :)
<notyourname> how do i get itunes to work here
<NictraSavios> jcooke, click the "more button", or afterwards veiw the install log
<knoppies> tanath, htop has some issues though, I think it reports many more processes than are actually running.
<knoppies> notyourname, you don't
<notyourname> i've tried it using wine, but it doesn't work
<blah> @notyourname get a mac
<NictraSavios> tanath, to know how many proccess are running, look for the numbered folders in /proc
<jcooke> NictraSavios: not sure where the log would be after the reboot. I'm installing from disc and it reboots after selecting install.
<knoppies> notyourname, sorry, Im not sure if you can. I personally dont like iTunes, I only ever use it for transfering stuff from my iPod to my PC, and even then I do it on a windows install.
<carnage1> notyourname: howmany gigsof ram?
<commodore64th> knoppies, It uses DHCP.
<notyourname> yeah, i did that too, but all i have now is my laptop with only ubuntu
<commodore64th> How do I check if it matches the subnet of the other computers?
<notyourname> 1gb
<blah> Try Amarok
<knoppies> commodore64th, ok, then it should be using an IP that is in the right subnet. Im not sure. Have you tried ping google.com?
<NictraSavios> jooke it saves them somewhere, its 1:57 am so i got no chance of remembering where.
<blah> Worked for my wife
<tanath> knoppies, tasks? seems accurate for me.. reporting over 350 and sorting by PID and paging down i seem to have about that many
<carnage1> you eed atleast 4gb for virtualbox
<commodore64th> It can't ping urls.
<commodore64th> I'll try to get it to ping an external IP.
<knoppies> commodore64th, just look at the IP, most subnets will have the same IP, except for the LAST 3 digits. Its normally a bit more complicated than that, but that is the easy explanation.
<NictraSavios> FINNALY halehluah. 12000 packets collected, kay cyahs. I got 6 networks to crack by morning.
<NictraSavios> Illl leave xchat up, if ya need me, msg me.
<notyourname> i'm scared of amarok, cause i might corrupt my ipod
<mobile> hihi
<carnage1> gtkpod
<tanath> NictraSavios, that's just the PIDs, no? better to just use top/htop
<commodore64th> knoppies, When I run ifconfig -a, it says the IP is 10.0.0.2.
<knoppies> tanath, what i mean is, I have heard rumours that it reports tasks that actually are not running anymore.
<commodore64th> but the rest of my PCs are 192.168.1.xx
<tanath> knoppies, zombies?
<tanath> knoppies, zombies are harmless though
<taglass> cardio
<blah> Use the force notyourname....  Once you make the jump, you won't be able to use Itunes...  But it will work fine.
<tanath> knoppies, but some people would rather know there are zombie processes...
<knoppies> tanath, maybe, Im not all that clued up on states
<blah> Just ask my wife
<mobile> Need a good app for wifi scanning. suggestions?
<outhacker> #ubuntu-cn
<mobile> using Kubuntu
<notyourname> can i upgrade to a later ubuntu without losing any data
<commodore64th> It's connecting to the main network through my laptop... so maybe it uses my laptop's IP on that network. My laptop shows up twice on my network.
<blah> @mobile...   Looked at backtrak???
<tanath> notyourname, yup
<Trfsrfr> Need sound/audio help, got nothing. It has worked in the past though in the same speaker config. Any help would be sweet !
<notyourname> how
<tanath> notyourname, just run the upgrade through update manager
<knoppies> notyourname, yes, move your data over to an external HDD (then when you install the new ubuntu, make two partitions, one for boot, one for data)
<mobile> blah not yet... in repositories?
<jcooke> knoppies: no OS options that I can see. ;(
<NictraSavios> tanath, yes, but it can verify that htop's numbers are correct
<blah> It's a distro all of it's own
<eamon> Anyone got the address for the ratings site for bitcoin drug dealers?
<tanath> NictraSavios, i suspect if it's inaccurate it's due to zombies though *shrug*
<mobile> oh wow I just used wubi
<knoppies> notyourname, although you should be able to do it from within ubuntu without re-installing anything. I have had a bad experience doing it that way (that was years ago though)
<rww> eamon: That's offtopic for this channel.
<blah> Forenzics  linux....
<syrinx_> eamon: thats !ot for every channel lol
<mobile> and kubuntu actually works on this laptop
<notyourname> ok
<mobile> no issues.
<notyourname> i'm gonna try it. cause i haven't updated in a while
<mobile> but as a laptop, I'm always looking for wireless
<tanath> eamon, buh? that seems an odd question
<mobile> hence the query
<commodore64th> knoppies, I can successfully ping gp32x.com (85.214.117.239) but I can't access web pages.
<tanath> syrinx_, would it be offtopic for #bitcoin? :P
<bullgard4> rww: The explanation that Seahorse uses information from files stored locally, and doesn't talk to your LAN at all, is not sufficient: I downloaded the information for both entries (concerning the key of an identical person) from the Internet.
<syrinx_> tanath: I would think so :D
<knoppies> commodore64th, hmmm, maybe something is preventing you from accessing http? (such as a firewall?)
<tanath> syrinx_, i wouldn't... such dealings are of relevance to bitcoin methinks
<rww> bullgard4: You didn't download your trust database from the Internet htough, presumably, which is what that rating is from.
<commodore64th> knoppies, I'm using firestarter to share my network connection with the device, maybe that's the cause?
<tanath> ugh, firestarter
<rww> this ^
<knoppies> commodore64th, maybe, I have never heard of firestarter
<tanath> gufw FTW
<commodore64th> It's a firewall manager. Anyway, it isn't blocking anything.
<commodore64th> which is weird.
<Blue1> commodore64th: i use webmin --
<tanath> it's not a very good one
<commodore64th> okay.
<rww> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<commodore64th> I'm going to set it as a DMZ host and see if that works...
<notyourname> i think i'll stay with the LTS version
<NictraSavios> uh.. guys.
<NictraSavios> Anyone know the algorythm used to encrtypt /etc/passwd?
<quiescens> NictraSavios: /etc/passwd isn't encrypted
<NictraSavios> /etc/shadow*
<NictraSavios> sorry.
<commodore64th> eh, DMZ host didn't work. :(
<bullgard4> rww: This is true. I will further think about it. Thank you for your explanation and commenting.
<rww> NictraSavios: the second field of shadow is interpreted by crypt. See man 3 crypt
<thedark> okay how about another problem that might be related anyway
<rww> which I don't have for some reason, so I can't check if it's useful.
<thedark> Qt 4 bindings for Ubuntu
<thedark> I can't install them
<rww>  /deop rww
<NictraSavios> Its for good purposes dont worry. I'm a white hat. Theres a group of black hats connected to a mainframe, we sniffed em out, its up to me to crack their wifi bassed VPN and take out their boxes.
<rockguy32> Ok serious problem, my friend was installing the latest update, when he accidently pulled the plug on his computer. Now it freezes right before it lets you log in. For whatever reason, the GRUB menu is missing, so I can't even access that. Help!?!
<thedark> it says my package system failed
<quiescens> NictraSavios: ultimately, on any vaguely recent system, with passwords that have been set or reset recently, it should be sha512
<NictraSavios> DES 56 bit.
<NictraSavios> 72000000000000000 possibilities.
<Rehan> is there a way to change a location of network proxy via CLI
<commodore64th> does any one know of any FTP servers I can try to connect to?
<NictraSavios> 761035007 years at 3 per second ... haha
<commodore64th> lol
<commodore64th> get a faster computer.
<NictraSavios> Got it.
<commodore64th> get a supercomputer
<commodore64th> :D
<NictraSavios> You dont brute force them....
<NictraSavios> Why guess the algorithm? use social engineering. His root password was his girlfrinds name + his birthday
<NictraSavios> in binary to hex of course :P
<commodore64th> knoppies, I don't think it's just http that is being  blocked; IRC and FTP don't seem to work either.
<hiexpo> hola all
<syrinx_> hiexpo: o/
<Renierius> Is there anyone that has ever ran GTA:SA and/or SAMP currently here?
<commodore64th> me
<rockguy32> Anyone have even a vague idea how to make the GRUB menu show up again?
<commodore64th> I have. a long, long time ago.
<Lasivian> Getting "mount error 12 = Cannot allocate memory" when I try to mount a share with Samba
<Renierius> commodore64th: How did it work out?
<syrinx_> rockguy32: after installing windows?
<commodore64th> Not so well
<Verdok> rockguy32, If you mean at boot I believe holding shift during the boot up
<commodore64th> I couldn't get past the menues.
<rockguy32> Ok thanx, I'll try it.
<commodore64th> it would crash. and I couldn't read any of the menus, the words were just white rectangles.
<rockguy32> The install had been broken by an incomplete update due to a tripped over power cable.
<rockguy32> I'm doing a package repair now.
<Verdok> rockguy32, Ouch. That's never fun
<dzup> GTA MP main server is down, dont waste your time installing mp part, is not going to work since main server is offline
<gusg> I have a Wubi installation, and I forgot where I installed it to on my NTFS drive. Anyway, df /host indicates that I have 42GB of space available, but Nautilus (and Ubuntu, through low disk space warnings) indicates that I have only 2.3 GB available. Am I missing something?
<Jordan_U> rockguy32: It might be that it's running fsck, and that's why it isn't getting to the login screen (or rather is taking a very long time to).
<commodore64th> Does anyone know any Quake 1 servers that are currently running?
<notyourname> ok one more ?.... how do i get partial movies into one
<Renierius> commodore64th: I'm having mild problems with the fonts myself, but I think it should be fixable by installing the right fonts.
<notyourname> like connect them so it plays like one big file
<dzup> notyourname: unrar them
<commodore64th> Renierius, Thx, haven't thought of that.
<Renierius> commodore64th: But my real problem ATM is that my game usually crashed right after I get connected IG.
<rockguy32> Recovery mode is working so this should fix it.
<Renierius> crashes*
<Jordan_U> gusg: The space available for Ubuntu is determined by how much space you have in /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk which is a file containing an ext4 filesystem.
<notyourname> it's like 10 different flv files that i want to combine
<commodore64th> my game crashes as soon as I try to start a new game.
<BroomStick> unbuntu wannabe here ..... i need some help loging onto the unbuntu cd "try out unbuntu without install" version on the cd........ user name and pass?
<NictraSavios> Why is wubi made at all. some think ubuntu is a program cus of it -.-
<NictraSavios> nvm, wrong place haha
<rockguy32> Gusg, if it's a partition problem, I've had nothing but issues with Wubi and refuse to use it now.
<NictraSavios> BroomStick, user=ubuntu, pass=
<BroomStick> why ty NictraSavios
<gusg> rockguy32: it's working well for me but now I want to make my partition bigger and eventually move to a native partition
<gusg> Jordan_U: thanks for pointing that out
<Jordan_U> gusg: You're welcome.
<NictraSavios> BroomStick, no problem :P i had the same issue when i made a tutorial for bAdGB
<gusg> How can I find where in my native NTFS partition resides the disk file
<rockguy32> I would just backup your precious data to an external then do a clean install, that would be easier, although I wouldn't doubt there's a way to do it some other way.
<Jordan_U> gusg: Unfortunately enlarging the root.disk is no longer supported, and neither is converting to a normal dual boot install using a partition. (though the former I can walk you through doing manually).
<BroomStick> ok NictraSavios  ... is the tutorial free too d/l somewhere?
<Renierius> commodore64th: it seems that I can play singleplayer just fine, but it's SAMP (the multiplayer mod) that I'm having trouble with.
<Jordan_U> gusg: It's in ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<BroomStick> now its seems to be frozen after the logon screen
<gusg> Jordan_U: I see some scripts and instructions online. Is it no longer supported as of some Ubuntu version?
<commodore64th> I haven't made SAMP work even in Windows.
<NictraSavios> BroomStick, www.badgb.com , not open yet as you can see, been a year. weve all been keeping our work secret, releasing teasers to the iphone JB community.
<NictraSavios> BroomStick, I'm the lone linux person on the site :P I specialise in operating systems. OSX, Windows, Linux, Solaris, BSD, DOS, OS/2, etc
<BroomStick> nope that login aint werki for me
<gusg> Jordan_U: I installed Wubi within windows and I chose some destination to hold the virtual disk file. Ubuntu seemingly mounts that part of the NTFS partition into  /host/ubuntu, but I'm trying to find out where in my native, NTFS, file system it resides -- I forgot. "mount" doesn't seem to indicate anything
<BroomStick> NictraSavios i and tryin to put li nux on an old P4 lappy i brought back from the dead
<gusg> Jordan_U:  There is a loop0 device, but I don't see which file it's using
<BroomStick> always wanted to check out linux
<BroomStick> Authentication failer
<NictraSavios> BroomStick, Nice. Try Xubuntu, works great on old hardware.
<Jordan_U> gusg: /host shows your Windows partition, so if you need to access a file in Windows you use the same path but put "C:\\" in place of "/host" and use '\' instead of '/' as the directory separator.
<notyourname> avidemux joins flv files to make on big one... now i have alot of work to do
<BroomStick> i t5hink i may have tried to login too many times with bad user/pass...
<BroomStick> lemme run the cd again
<coz_> BroomStick,  that would likely be 3 times ...yes?
<BroomStick> way more than 3
<BroomStick> lol
<coz_> yikes :)
<gusg> Jordan_U: /host looks bare to me, though. it contains only two other folders besides "ubuntu", namely : "$RECYCLE.BIN"  and "System Volume Information", but my Windows partition is riddled with folders. I must be missing something
<NictraSavios> BroomStick, Download the Katanna boot Cd, install it to a flash drive, use it to crack the password.
<Jordan_U> gusg: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<NictraSavios> Who was it that told me the encryption algorithm for /etc/shadow?
<NictraSavios> the man 3 crypt.
<BroomStick> yeah NictraSavios this old P4 is not like'n winxp -sp3   very well
<BroomStick> lagggggggggggg
<BroomStick> i need more mem fer it
<NictraSavios> BroomStick, Windows xp is a 32 bit extensions and a graphical shell for a 16 bit patch to an 8 bit operating system originally coded for a 4 bit microprocessor, written by a 2 bit company, that can't stand 1 bit of competition.
<Blue1> NictraSavios: well said
<BroomStick> lmfao
<gusg> Jordan_U: Ahh, thanks. This reminds me. I created a dedicated NTFS partition to contain the Wubi virtual disk (for what reason, I can't remember). The virtual disk image isn't on the same partition as Windows.
<NictraSavios> O.O
<NictraSavios> Okay. i tried for 3 hours to crack a network password. Normally takes me 20 minutes
<NictraSavios> know why?
<NictraSavios> forgot to check to see if there was no password. DUH.
<BroomStick> lol
<bfig> hello, i'm having trouble with graphics, everything is flickery as hell... and slow. i'm on an amd e-350 (x86-64), on 64 bit 10.04
<Cyber_Akuma> cracking WEP? tsk tsk tsk
<Gump> #ubuntu, i installed OSSv4 to fix a problem, and now flash play will not make any sound. is there a solution to this problem?
<mikere> Shouldn't use web anyway
<mikere> wep
<FordPrefect-> I am trying to save a jquery plugin to my computer and when i set the path in my browser to save the file into /www/var/js/ it automatically reverts to ~/Downloads/ on my computer using Ubuntu.
<FordPrefect-> HOw can i save a zip file to my server on Ubuntu when it automatically reverts to saving the zip file  in Downloads and not in my server
<NictraSavios> Okay simple now. Mount everything on the network to /mnt, execute a deencrypt on /etc/shadow, ssh in as root, get all their data, save it here. then rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<bfig> i installed some time ago ia32-libs and unity went to hell... then i removed that and touched the opengl libraries/ati drivers to try gain back Unity... failing miserably. but now i'm getting impossible flicker in what i assume is all graphics-accelerated
<FordPrefect-> Any clues fellas?
<NictraSavios> And another group of 16 year olds who think their "hackers" is taken out.... and tommorow the police arrest them.
<bfig> i've decided i don't care about unity but i'd like to recover the games at least. how can i go back to zero with the graphics drivers? remove everything useless and get the default drivers or whatever makes this be non-flickery
<wndowusr> hello everyone
<Gump> yo, anyone? does anyone use OSS these days?
<wndowusr> i am trying to reload my pc
<wndowusr> i was wondering if there is anyway to put the newest ubuntu on without a cd
<wndowusr> or a flash drive
<FordPrefect-> You mean a floppy disk ?
<NictraSavios> wndowusr, do-release-upgrade
<wndowusr> ...
<wndowusr> i have windows 7
<wndowusr> but i got a sick virus, is there anyway to put ubuntu on, without a cd
<wndowusr> i am out of blank cd's
<NictraSavios> wndowusr, do you have a server?
<wndowusr> ... no i dont think so
<NictraSavios> wndowusr, then nope.
<FordPrefect-> How do I save a zip file in an apache server's director on Ubuntu ? I tried setting the download path but Ubuntu wont let me save the zip file to my server...
<commodore64th> wndowusr, hey, use a usb drive
<bfig> wndowusr: usb stick?
<wndowusr> yes, but its broken, those are the only ways?
<Verdok> NictraSavios, I appreciate your service. And I'm hoping you work with law enforcement :)
<wndowusr> it wont let me format it..
<bfig> gotta download the iso, use an installer
<zakwilson> I think you could create a partition on a hard drive and write the installer iso to that.
<commodore64th> use unetbootin to load it (ubuntu iso) on a USB drive.
<pksadiq> !Install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<FordPrefect-> Any ideas people?
<NictraSavios> Verdok, were a group of white hats, 7 of us. I'm the guy who gets in. I find exploits :P
<wndowusr> will http://tinyurl.com/3exghs  work..?
<FordPrefect-> How do I save a zip file to my Apache server in Ubuntu ?
 * commodore64th sighs
<Verdok> NictraSavios, Sweet! Been wondering if I should consider moving out of support/administration and into security. Growing weary of it.
<wndowusr> i do not have a flash drive nor any blank cd's
<commodore64th> I can ping any external IP address from my Linux handheld, but I can't connect to any Quake servers, FTP servers, IRC servers, or web sites.
<NictraSavios> Verdok, All of us can use OSX,Win and Ubuntu with ease. we know the systems, so we can get in, catch them, and take them down. We send our finding without credit, anonymously. we do it for fun.
<Verdok> NictraSavios, Very cool.
<wndowusr> can someone walk me through the steps of installing ubuntu without a cd or flash drive
<NictraSavios> Verdok, yea, boring sometimes, its 2:45AM, the others are asleep :P
<wndowusr> please
<Corey> wndowusr: How are you planning to do it, Wubi?
<wndowusr> i got a bad virus and it either hid or deleted my c:
<wndowusr> http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<wndowusr> its got steps, but im computer illiterate
<besogon> hello. Anyone who uses Jupiter with U10.4?
<sxealex> wndowusr: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<wndowusr> i got a phantom drive already
<sxealex> u dont need a cd
<Verdok> NictraSavios, You formally trained or self-educated?
<Corey> !ot | Verdok
<ubottu> Verdok: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wndowusr> someone please
<sxealex> ?
<besogon> WHo use jupiter? I installed it but it isn't shown in the tray!
<arjun> Hi guys
<wndowusr> i do not have a flash drive
<sxealex> dude
<NictraSavios> Verdok, Im 17, self trained.
<wndowusr> and i do not want to run beside my windows
<sxealex> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer click the link
<wndowusr> because i got a baddd virus
<sxealex> oh
<sxealex> then i dunno
<Corey> !wubi | wndowusr
<ubottu> wndowusr: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<wndowusr> . . .
<NictraSavios> Verdok, In college though. Bumped up a year twice :P
<Corey> !ot | NictraSavios
<ubottu> NictraSavios: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wndowusr> can u update without cd's?
<wndowusr> i got version 5.1
<sxealex> only thing i can think of is install side by side then shrink the pa rtition then install onto empty partition
<Verdok> Corey, Sorry man. Got kinda slow. Didn't mean to get social ;)
<sxealex> then format old one
<NictraSavios> Why do they always only tell me :P takes 2 to tango
<NictraSavios> anyway, if you want more info, msg me Verdok
<besogon> people. I need something like eee-pc. Any idea?
<wndowusr> i think i might have 9.1
 * sxealex brain explodes
<Jordan_U> gusg: Did you install Ubuntu 11.04 via wubi or an earlier version?
<arjun> Hello people is there any other way to obtain nvidia drivers other than the additional driver option
<wndowusr> no.
<wndowusr> damnit
<rockguy32> New question, I want to use my joypad with Open Arena, however it's joypad support is fail. What I would like is a program like Windows's Joy2Key or Xpadder to translate joystick inputs to keyboard/mouse. However, all the Linux programs for this that I've found are command line only and therefore nonsense to try to use. The only one I did find that was promising, wanted me to use make but was missing the make file. Anybody have a solution?
<NictraSavios> arjun, the offical ones off the website.
<wndowusr> yay for 175 trojans
<besogon> arjun: you can download it at www.nvidia.com
<NictraSavios> wndowusr, 175? 175 exactly?
<wndowusr> no prolly more now.
<NictraSavios> wndowusr, check. if its 175, i can get rid of the virus.
<wndowusr> i bet.
<arjun> Thanks guys ,ok then could someone help me how can I find my motherboard number and series and stuff like that
<wndowusr> im fucked man
<wndowusr> i have no c:
<Corey> !language | wndowusr
<FloodBot1> wndowusr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> wndowusr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rockguy32> arjun, additionally if you want to get the most recent drivers delivered via the additional drivers application, there is a software source you can add to do that.
<wndowusr> die plzkthx?
<Corey> wndowusr: Please keep it civil.
<wndowusr> then gtfo my shit
<arjun> Thanks rockguy32 my problem is that I use a very damn slow connection so in order to download anything I use a faster connection from a cafe
<NictraSavios> 3...
<NictraSavios> 2..
<NictraSavios> 1.
<NictraSavios> got em :D
<rockguy32> arjun: I know the feeling, I used to have to download every package dependancy by hand one at a time on a windows laptop to a flash drive and transfer them to my computer that way. Needless to say I was glad when I got cable
<Corey> rockguy32: Let's hear it for automatic dependency resolution. :-)
<rockguy32> ^_^
<wndowusr> please help im confused.
<wndowusr> i jus want to install ubuntu
<Sterist> !help | wndowusr
<ubottu> wndowusr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wndowusr> ...............................................
<wndowusr> teh install ubuntu pl9x
<wndowusr> HOWTO PLZ HOWTO PLZ HOWTO PLZ
<Sterist> wndowusr do you have the ISO downloaded?
<wndowusr> dude
<wndowusr> i have nowhere to start
<wndowusr> noone is helping
<Diamondcite> Please note Ubuntu is not another Windows application.
<Forbin> whats up?
<Corey> wndowusr: YOu were given several links that had various solutions.
<Diamondcite> For links to download ubuntu please look at http://www.ubuntu.com
<wndowusr> i know i liked ubuntu back in the day, i got a mass of viruses and i jus want to install it again, i have 1 cd, and its ubuntu 5.1
<Sterist> wndowusr well i'm trying to help you. so hyelp me help you by answering.... aah nvm you've neglected other people's help
<wndowusr> im not sure if i can update to 11.04 without 1 million updates
<wndowusr> i looked and got confused.
<wndowusr> anyone can spam a link from google man
<wndowusr> i need help installing it
<wndowusr> not a bunch of different linux commands
<Diamondcite> wndowusr: Please download a newer ISO.. atleast a 10.x series...
<wndowusr> im on windows bro
<wndowusr> okay. which do u prefer
<wndowusr> a link plz?
<IdleOne> 10.04
<IdleOne> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<wndowusr> i have 4 gigs ram
<wndowusr> 500 gig hd
<Corey> wndowusr: I have two dogs.  What's your point? :-)
<Sterist> wndowusr how much free space do you have on the HDD?
<wndowusr> idk u said light version
<wndowusr> i want a full ubuntu
<wndowusr> 500 gig ubuntu
<IdleOne> !enter | wndowusr
<ubottu> wndowusr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wndowusr> but, i have no cd, thats the problem
<wndowusr> plz keep spamming me
<IdleOne> wndowusr: stop with the enter key please.
<IdleOne> !usb > wndowusr
<ubottu> wndowusr, please see my private message
<wndowusr> im not k
<wndowusr> nty.
<Diamondcite> wndowusr: You are WAY too impatient...
<Gump> wndowusr, use an SD card or something
<Corey> wndowusr: LTS is Long Term Support.  It's not "Light" Ubuntu.
<wndowusr> ? someone said something?
<wndowusr> i dont have anything man
<Sterist> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Diamondcite> wndowusr: Are you on a 32bit or 64bit system?
<wndowusr> 32 i think idk
<Diamondcite> wndowusr: How about your CPU? What is it?
<wndowusr> uhh idk i can check if u tell me how
<wndowusr> decent i suppose
<Sterist> wndowusr are you talking from windows right now? i can help you find out if you're 32 or 64
<wndowusr> yes
<wndowusr> i got a sick virus man
<wndowusr> like bad ate my c:
<Gump> ...wut
<wndowusr> but still shows 48 gigs full
<wndowusr> of 50
<m1k3> lost cause.
<Sterist> wndowusr Control Panel -->
<wndowusr> on part of my 500 gig...
<Gump> dude start from scratch. wipe your hard disk and install ubuntu.
<IdleOne> wndowusr: last time I ask you to lay off the enter key. you are spamming the channel.
<wndowusr> i want to dude, i have 1 cd with 5.1 ubuntu, but no blank cd's
<Gump> wndowusr, do you have any working usb ports? lol
<Corey> !enter | wndowusr
<ubottu> wndowusr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wndowusr> yes, no usb.
<m1k3> plan ahead next time.
<wndowusr> ikr
<Sterist> wndowusr Control Panel --> System (sometimes AKA Administrator or Hardware) --> About. should tell you there if 32 or 64
<m1k3> like others suggested, an SD card or USB stick will work as well
<Gump> wndowusr, ...let me get this straight. you have no usb ports, no cd drive, and a virus nuked your windows install. wtf man, wtf
<rww> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation without a CD
<rww> and if none of those work, you're out of luck, have a nice day.
<wndowusr> yepp thats where im at
<Sterist> gump LOL
<m1k3> serioulsy. he's a lost cause.
<wndowusr> a iso online would be nice
<wndowusr> http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<retf> is your monitor working?
<wndowusr> no
<m1k3> lol
<IdleOne> m1k3: Please let's stay civil and try to help.
<wndowusr> neither control panel.
<grisk> xP
<rww> wndowusr: Alrighty, I tire of this. Come back when you have a working computer.
<rww> installation media would be useful too.
<rockguy32> Now hold on, there's always options.
<Corey> wndowusr: That link isn't supported; Wubi is, but...
<Gump> wndowusr, better defenestrate that computer. you can probably get a new one for under $300
<wndowusr> i know this. im jus computer illiterate
<wndowusr> yea
<wndowusr> i dont have a dvd burner.
<wndowusr> or 500 gigs and 4 gigs of ram either
<Gump> i'm kidding. there's gotta be a way to do this. is your wireless card working?
<Gump> or, actually, do you have any internet at all
<m1k3> how'd did you get into an irc channel ifyou're computer illiterate?
<risd> :D lol
<Gump> i'm 12 and what is this
<rww> Moving swiftly onwards to actual Ubuntu support...
<IdleOne> !guidelines | everybody have a read.
<ubottu> everybody have a read.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<retf> you have to admit that was entertaining...
<risd> hii,.. can anyone help me with fancontrol in ubuntu?
<Ademan> where should I go for wodim support?
<notyourname> i'm lost with this avidemux joins them, but no audio after the 1st file. anyone familiar
<arjun> Hii guys I have some trouble with my mic.I cant record anything.Its a working mic,because it works fine in windows
<bullgard4> !sound | arjun
<ubottu> arjun: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<arjun> thanx ubottu will get back to you if these doesnt work
<bullgard4> arjun: <ubottu> is a bot.
<arjun> Oh a bot did I thank a bot funny
<bullgard4> :-)
<erico> opsss
<risd> can i ask something?
<risd> about fancontrol,...
<arjun> Ok all these links speak of sound while I have sound output the problem is that my mic wouldnt record sound
<taglass> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gnewb> Hello, I am on 10.04 Ubuntu, I have Firestarter running, sort of, is the BSD Firewall Builder a better choice? or should I just learn iptables better?
<v_v> arjun: alsamixer and F4, check that 'capture' and digital
<rww> gnewb: use ufw (command-line) or gufw (graphical)
<gnewb> rww: Thank you
<retf> night everyone
<rockguy32> When will the latest update come out for the Netbook edition?
<risd> my laptop is running in laptop_mode status: 2, but the temperatur is not down? is the trouble in fan control or what??
<arjun> v_v I have run alsamixer and I got a screen what to do next
<v_v> arjun: F4
<arjun> yes f4 and I get another screen what to look in that
<arjun> ?
<v_v> arjun: F4 and goto the capture option. and toggle the 'capture' to be red
<v_v> arjun: with a blank
<v_v> arjun: make sure the 'digital' is not zero
<arjun> Well I dont have anything called digital in this screen but I have increased capture until it became red
<v_v> arjun: that's ok
<v_v> arjun: make sure the 'capture' is red'
<v_v> arjun: not the value of 'capture' to be red
<arjun> yes the capture is red so is that all done?
<v_v> arjun: move your focus on the 'capture' and hit blank, you will see
<rockguy32> Is anyone here familiar with the Netbook Edition?
<arjun> Iam sorry but could you please tell me what is a blank?
<v_v> arjun: the KEY blank on your keyboard
<v_v> arjun: ;)
<Bhavesh_A_P> i am using windows 7 in my sony nano (not include cd-drivr), how i can install ubuntu without cd-drive ?
<gnewb> rww: I have played with GuFW a bit in the past distributions, I know I should choose one and /make it work to my preferences, I just get all confused because I cannot recall what this setting and that /arg did, I have a physical memory problem that is not helpful without 6 pages of Manuals in front of me, but I thank you kindly.
<arjun> Iam sorry but I dont have a key called blank do you mean the space bar or the enter key
<v_v> arjun: the SPACE key
<rockguy32> Bhavesh_A_P: Do you have a available flash drive?
<Bhavesh_A_P> yes
<rshakin> hey how come my install fails when installing on a stripe harddrive array in natty
<v_v> i hate to type to say something, i just want to do it myself
<v_v> and let the person watch
<rshakin> there is a bug in the installed where grub fails dramasticly
<Firestorm> Is there a way to make a bootable usb of Ubuntu without using a program like Unetbootin?  UAC on windows is being temperamental with me and this computer has no optical.
<abe> hi
<Corey> Firestorm: On Windows? not sure.
<Corey> Firestorm: On Linux, sure.
<gnewb> Firestorm: Yes, there are a few
<Jordan_U> Firestorm: There is no way to do it without writing to the mbr, which is probably what is prompting UAC.
<v_v> arjun: does it work now ?
<rockguy32> Firestorm: What is your problem with Unetbootin exactly? Perhaps we can just get that working.
<Jordan_U> Firestorm: Do you have another computer you can boot from a LiveCD?
<gnewb> Jordan_U: Good call, many miss that aspect of it.
<Bhavesh_A_P> <rshakin> ubuntu will install using flashdrive ? i have tried but i couldnt. any extra configuration require ?
<Firestorm> My main computer crashed (gpu heatsink needs reseated), so I had to borrow a netbook I have no permissions for.
<Firestorm> My drive is 64-bit, I need a 32-bit version though.
<notyourname> how do i get audio to work on next files in avidemux
<terminhell> Bhavesh_A_P:  it must be bootable as well. Use either the dd method or unetbootin
<rockguy32> Bhavesh_A_P: Yes, you can either use the included program in Ubuntu to make a bootable flashdrive, or use a program like Unetbootin from Windows.
<terminhell> theres a binary version of unetbootin for linux too
<terminhell> both in the repo's and a binary
<Jordan_U> Firestorm: You can use grub from your 64 bit install to loop boot an Ubuntu iso stored on the flash drive.
<rockguy32> Yes, however I find the included program better suited for the task since Unetbootin can be picky.
<Jordan_U> Firestorm: Boot from your 64 bit install's drive while holding shift to get to the grub menu, then press 'c' to get to the grub shell.
<gnewb> Firestorm: Join offtopic, cause what I am about to say is....
<rockguy32> Firestorm: Can you install programs at all? If so you could always run a virtual machine.
<Firestorm> offtopic?
<arjun> sorry v_v got disconnected
<Firestorm> how do I do the directed messages again >< ?
<gnewb> Firestorm: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<arjun> Ok Let me post my problem again.I cant record any sound from my mic which otherwise works fine in windows please help me
<Firestorm> Jordan_U: so the 64-bit version has the 32-bit version as well?
<rockguy32> arjun: Did you turn the input volume all the way up and make sure it was unmuted? Also what program are you trying to record with?
<Firestorm> rockguy32: UAC on windows won't let it run, I don't have a way to get around that.
<rockguy32> Firestorm: UAC?
<knoppies> arjun, go System->preferences->sound
<Jordan_U> Firestorm: No, but it's the kernel that's 64 bit, not grub. The reason you're getting UAC prompts is from the need to install a bootloader to the flash drive. If you use grub from your 64 bit install then you don't need to install any bootloader to the flash drive.
<Firestorm> rockguy32: stupid windows "security" feature that is ruining my day
<knoppies> arjun left :(
<Firestorm> Jordan_U: I can't boot into the 64-bit version, this atom won't support it
<Gwar> I was wondering if someone could help me. Ever since upgrading from Ubuntu 10.04 to Ubuntu 11.04, my PC Speaker randomly beeps. There is no pattern to it, it happens whether I am at my PC or if it is idle, it happens even with the Pcspkr module blacklisted and also happens on Linux Mint 10, Mint 11 and Ubuntu 10.10, but not in Mint 9 or Ubuntu 10.04. It also does not happen on Windows, so it IS a problem with Ubuntu 10.10/11.04. I was wondering if anyone else
<Corey> Gwar: Does sound work?
<knoppies> Firestorm, Im not 100% sure what UAC is, but if it is the thing I think it is, can you not disable it from within control panel somewhere? (as an admin of course)
<Gwar> Corey: Yes, sound works perfectly
<Jordan_U> Firestorm: You *can* use grub from the 64 bit version, as grub is always 32 bit. You'll use grub on the 64 bit install's drive to boot a 32 bit iso stored on the flash drive.
<Corey> Gwar: I'd do a root cause analysis and see what's sending the bell.  Are you doing anything in Terminal?
<Jordan_U> knoppies: It's not his machine.
<arjun> Hi guys could someone help me with mic problem.I cant record anything using mic while I can get sound output
<Gwar> Corey No, nothing
<Corey> Gwar: irssi and screen can do that. :-)
<knoppies> arjun,  go System->preferences->sound
<Gwar> It happens Even if I am away from the PC
<Gwar> (like when I am in bed and the PC is idle ;P)
<rockguy32> arjun: What program are you using to record?
<arjun> yes knoppies now what?
<knoppies> go to the 'input' tab
<gnewb> Jordan_U: So because is 64/32 crossover then Lilo is required?
<Firestorm> Jordan_U: could you verify if I understand?  I download a 32-bit copy of ubuntu, copy it onto the flash drive through drag and drop, then use grub to launch it?
<arjun> input tab and then
<Corey> Gwar: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/disable-the-system-beep-on-ubuntu-edgy/ is old but probably still functional.
<Jordan_U> gnewb: I never said anything about lilo.
<Jordan_U> Firestorm: Correct.
<gnewb> Jordan_U: Ok, that is why I asked.
<knoppies> arjun, you should see a "input volume" and a "Mute" at the end of the slider (careful at the top should be "output volume" with its mute
<arjun> I have used the recorder that comes with the distribution also it doesnt work  with my google talk too
<Firestorm> Jordan_U: no special steps or version to make it bootable?  If it already gets to the version selection screen I just need to add an iso?
<Gwar> Corey: I have done that. I have Blacklisted the entire PCSPKR module as well. The Program "Beep" does not work, (since the pcspekaer is disabled) so I have no dea how it's being sent a beep D:
<knoppies> arjun, make sure they are both unmuted. Then slide the input volume up and speak/tap into it (make some noise). See if the input level indicator rises.
<arjun> yes knoppies i can see that
<arjun> Yes they are unmuted
<Jordan_U> Firestorm: No special iso needed, but there are special commands you'll need to run at the grub shell.
<knoppies> arjun, when you speak into the mic, does the 'input level' indicator rise?
<Firestorm> Jordan_U: step 1, download an iso and place it on the USB drive along side the working (on 64-bit capable machines) distro?
<arjun> no the indicator is halfway and it doesnt change from that position whether I speak or not
<Firestorm> Jordan_U: step 2?
<Tsune> #ubuntu_offtopic
<Garry> hi guys i have accidentally removed my latex directory can i undo it ? i did in terminal sudo undo rm -r /usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex
<Jordan_U> Firestorm: Before going into the exact steps. How long will it take you to download the iso and will you be able to be on IRC from another computer / phone while you're at the grub shell on the netbook?
<Jordan_U> Firestorm: I ask how long as I'm planning to go to sleep fairly soon.
<Firestorm> Jordan_U: I can see if there is an IRC client for my WM6.1 phone...
<Jordan_U> Firestorm: It's probably easiest to use the browser and http://webchat.freenode.net
<rockguy32> arjun: I had a similar problem with an old card in windows, I ended up just replacing the card and it fixed the problem. However, since it works in windows, I wouldn't know.
<Garry> can any one help ? i want to undo this "sudo rm -r /usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex/"
<knoppies> rockguy32, arjun left.
<Firestorm> Jordan_U: I think it's safe to say that my issue isn't more important than your sleep.  It's something I can afford to wait on if I don't figure it out tonight
<gnewb> Garry: Hate to say it , but that is what the back-up thing is all about
<gnewb> Garry: You may be able to use Recovery Mode....
<azend> hello
<miroslav_> root@miroslav-laptop:~# rfkill unblock all
<miroslav_> root@miroslav-laptop:~# rfkill unblock wifi
<miroslav_> root@miroslav-laptop:~# rfkill unblock 1
<miroslav_> root@miroslav-laptop:~# rfkill list
<miroslav_> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<miroslav_> 	Soft blocked: no
<FloodBot1> miroslav_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brophat> I added some nameservers to /etc/resolve.conf but when I rebooted they were gone
<miroslav_> any ideas ?!
<Jordan_U> Garry: What is the outptut of "dpkg -S /usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex/"?
<Jordan_U> Firestorm: Once you're at the grub menu you press 'c' to get to the grub shell, then you run the commands in this menu entry to loop boot the iso: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<swaj> after fiddling with ATI Catalyst Control Center, I've got my dual monitor setup working, however if I try to enable Xinerama so I can drag applications to my other monitor, Xorg crashes when I try to log in.  Anybody know how to fix this?
<knoppies> swaj, I dont use xinerama (unless I am un-aware of it)
<swaj> all I want is to be able to drag windows between my two screens.  it does not work atm.
<Garry> Jordan_U: i did  it printed many file names
<Garry> still dont find the directory named latex
<swaj> the ATI Catalyst Control Center said to enable Xinerama, but that b0rks 11.04 completely.
<knoppies> swaj, I opened up CCC in administrative mode. Go to display manager, Multi-Display, Multi-Display desktop with display(s) 2
<Jordan_U> Garry: sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -S /usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex/ | sed 's/:.*$//' | sed 's/,//g' )
<swaj> knoppies: my other monitor works.  what I'm looking for is single desktop per display... but letting me drag windows between them.
<Firestorm> Jordan_U: thanks, I'll see if it works
<knoppies> swaj, that is what I have.
<Jordan_U> Firestorm: You're welcome, and goodnight :)
<knoppies> swaj, my other option is "Single display Desktop (Multi-Displays)" that creates two separate 'desktops' so you cannot drag things across. My method has one flaw, and that is that if the two resolutions do not match, then there is 'hidden' screen that the mouse can go to on the smaller res monitor.
<swaj> knoppies: yeah what I'm wanting is Single display Desktop (Multi-Displays) that I can drag windows between
<swaj> right now it's not working :(
<knoppies> swaj, slow down. I can only type so fast.
<knoppies> I said it earlier, let me try say it again, this time clearer.
<knoppies> swaj, DIsplay Manager->Multi-Display(its a tab)->Click the drop down and choose: Multi-display desktop with display(s)
<knoppies> swaj, does your Catalyst Control Center (CCC) have that?
<swaj> knoppies: it does, but since my monitors are different resolution, won't that leave a dead spot and screw things up when I want to maximize windows?
<knoppies> swaj, I dont think it screws things up when you maximize windows, but yes. it does leave a deadzone. I just match my bigger monitor to the lower resolution. Not ideal but its the best I have managed to get working so far.
<knoppies> swaj, brb, dinner.
<swaj> sigh, sadly that kills Ubuntu for me.  I guess the multi-monitor support just isn't up to snuff.
<swaj> I wonder if another distro gets it right.
<simplechat> test
<madprops> got gsick working again :d
<Batshua> Okay, so I'm updating from Jaunty to Lucid
<Batshua> I can't remember if I'm running 32 bit or 64
<Batshua> I *can* run 64.  Is there a reason why one is a better choice over another?
<Rigorm0rtis> 64 bit has some compatability issues, mostly with certain closed-source softwares (Flash for example). The best reason to run x64 is if you have 4GB or more RAM.
<Dr_Willis> or do a lot of math intensive stuff like video rencoding.
<Dr_Willis> personally - ive rarely had issues with 64bit. but i dont do much that needs 'flash'
<Rigorm0rtis> That said, I run 64-bit Ubuntu on my machines and don't have any issues. You can get a 64-bit flash plugin pretty easily nowadays.
<Jemt> Hi. Is it possible to have Ubuntu mount CD-ROM drives at /media/cdrom, instead of /media/label ?
<Dr_Willis> Jemt:  you could make a /etc/fstab entry and mount them whever you want.
<Dr_Willis> or remount them by hand to whever you want
<roryy> anyone know what the irc channel for devicekit, udisks and so on is?
<Jemt> Dr_Willis: It needs to be done automatically. I thought entries in fstab was for permanent devices (?)
<Dr_Willis> Jemt:  but a fstab entry might disabnle the auto mounting of them.
<Dr_Willis> Jemt:  fstab does nopt need to be permenet.
<Jemt> Okay, that's not gonna work
<slack-m> wanna check out promod? http://promod.pugbot.com/ (NOTE: New version coming soon, test has yielded results and I think I know where I could tweak it out a little better)
<Dr_Willis> You can set up fstab entries that are mountable by users
<knoppies> Jemt, /dev/(and then whatever your CD device is) is constant (isnt it?)
<Jemt> BRB
<ScottKevill> I've been trying to add an AppleTalk printer to Ubuntu, and had no luck.
<ScottKevill> netatalk seems to be working fine, nbplkup shows the printer.
<Jemt> Back
<ScottKevill> The test page supposedly prints without errors, but nothing happens.
<ScottKevill> Tried with and without papd running (although it shouldn't need to be running to print, only to serve other AppleTalk clients).
<Jemt> Dr_Willis: Hm, my device is /dev/sr0 - I'm surprised it is not /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrw
<Dr_Willis> Jemt:  theres normally a link from /dev/cdrom to sr0
<Jemt> Dr_Willis: That probably differs depending on each computer configuration. I need a fixed mount point that will work on any computer
<firdaus> hayyy alll
<Jemt> Dr_Willis: Oh, okay - good :)
<Dr_Willis> differnt computers may or may not be sr0  - i thought the /dev/cdrom got auto-made as needed on boot time
<Jemt> Dr_Willis: What is /cdrom for ? Seems it is no longer used
<firdaus> oiiiii do you know about how to protect my arp from arpreplay-ng ?
<Dr_Willis> you mean /cdrom or /dev/cdrom ?
<Jemt> Dr_Willis: /cdrom :)
<Dr_Willis> i dont have a /cdrom on any of my machines that ive ever noticed
<Jemt> Dr_Willis: It would be even better if I could expect /cdrom to always point to the currently mounted CD
<Dr_Willis> I cant say that ive actually noticed it using cdrom labels either.. but i rarely mount a cd or dvd.. :)
<firdaus> hayyy all
<firdaus> can you all help me
<Jemt> Dr_Willis: I do on all my computers :) Well, I'll look into that myself. Thanks for your help. I now have something to work with :)
<Jemt> Dr_Willis: Hehe, okay :)
<Dr_Willis> Jemt:  its odd you have a /cdrom/   ubuntu standard way is everytrhing goes to /media/
<ScottKevill> Aha.. looks like I hadn't enabled all of the debugging logging, this gives me a clue.
<Jemt> Dr_Willis: Maybe it's there for backward compatibility - not sure
<Jemt> (Although this is a fresh Ubuntu 10.10 installation)
<funky> is it possible to remove the bottom right corner icon from every window? all the themes have this stupid draw
<windowsuser> can someone please help me install ubuntu without a cd
<coz_> funky,  you nean that grab handle
<windowsuser> i have the iso, but i do not have any blank cds or a flash drive
<Dr_Willis> windowsuser:  easiest way is to  put the iso  on a flash drive.. otherwise you will be in for a lot of work.
<funky> coz_: yes
<windowsuser> please i need help
<Dr_Willis> windowsuser:  unless you have a spare hard drive or some other ways to get around it
<ScottKevill> Aha..
<windowsuser> i dont man, i was wanting to use a virtual drive or some partitioned space or something man, i got a sick virus
<ScottKevill> It's a bug in the PAP script.
<Dr_Willis> windowsuser:  also it will depend if you want just ubuntu on the pc. or want it alongside windows.
<coz_> funky,  open ccsm and in the bottom "Uncategorized"  category is an ecperimental plugin   "Unity MT Grab Handles"  see if there are settings that will suit you
<windowsuser> i'd prefer a full install of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> you could always just run it in virtualbox for now. or wubi. a full install will require booting somthing in most cases.
<ScottKevill> A hacky URL decode that only translates %20 and %40. Lame.
<funky> coz_: ok, i'm not using unity though
<coz_> funky,   oh apparenlty not labeled as experimental any longer
<coz_> funky,  oh!!
<funky> coz_: don't like it either :/
<coz_> funky,  classic ..yes?
<funky> yes
<windowsuser> what program do i need to download to use the iso and do a full install?
<firdaus> you can make burn to flash disk with unetbooting
<firdaus> unetbooting
<coz_> funky,  yeah not sure what can easily be done about that,, I had requested it be made transparent  but nothing came of that request
<Dr_Willis> windowsuser:  the pendrivelinux web site also has tools that can be used to put the iso onto a flash. and perhaps as a live-frugal install to a hard drive partition. thats not quiet the same as a full install.
<firdaus> ext4
<funky> coz_: I guess we're not the only ones who don't like it, soon there'll be a solution
<windowsuser> i dont have a flashdrive.
<firdaus> or ext3
<bazhang> windowsuser, then you're going to have a hard time
<pksadiq> !wubi | windowsuser
<ubottu> windowsuser: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<coz_> funky,  no doubt,, although , as I mentioned,  compiz has made a plugin for it ... and if you are using compiz on classic that grab handle plugin should still be there
<windowsuser> wubi doesnt do a full install tho?
<pksadiq> windowsuser: it does
<firdaus> no
<windowsuser> i want to completely erase windows
<bazhang> windowsuser, get a flash drive if you want to use unetbootin
<windowsuser> i dont think it does
<firdaus> if you windows OS blank
<firdaus> or risk
<pksadiq> windowsuser: it does full install, but it won't erase your windows
<firdaus> linux will risk
<windowsuser> i have a ubuntu 5.1 cd, but i dont want to have to update it a million times
<coz_> windowsuser,  if you dont have a cd or flash driver I cant think of any way of doing this,, evern the mini .iso at 19 megs requires either of those
<coz_> windowsuser,  do you have a burner but no cd to buren ...yes?
<funky> there is a way, PXE
<windowsuser> is there an update from 5.1 to the latest?
<windowsuser> i have burner but no cd.
<bazhang> windowsuser, no
<coz_> windowsuser,  ubuntu 5.xx  yikes
<arand> windowsuser: No, 5.10 is not supported anymore
<windowsuser> i know right
<coz_> windowsuser,  you cannot burn or you just dont have a cd to burn onto ?
<windowsuser> no cd's
<windowsuser> my flash drive fried somehow too, my luck
<coz_> windowsuser,  no rewriteable layting around somewhere?
<pksadiq> windowsuser: buy one or shipit
<coz_> laying rather
<windowsuser> nope, i checked... its 3 in the morning
<coz_> windowsuser,  oh  4 am here ;)
<windowsuser> dang this blows
<coz_> windowsuser,   if you find one just use the mini iso ,,
<coz_> windowsuser,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<windowsuser> i got the iso, i jus want to completely reload it
<coz_> windowsuser,   I cant think of any way off hand to use that iso while on windows to install ubuntu over top of windows :(
<stillme> my laptop has written on it, AMD Athlon X2 64. does it mean i have to download Ubuntu 64 bit??
<coz_> stillme,  no
<coz_> stillme,  you can use the 32 bit if you like
<windowsuser> okay so can i install ubuntu with wubi or whatever, then delete the windows part?
<coz_> windowsuser,  that I dont know,, I have 0 experience with wubi
<stillme> ohh i see
<pksadiq> stillme: untill you have 4+ GB RAM
<windowsuser> how do i install the iso without a cd or flash?
<stillme> thanks, i want to try the 11.04 version
<stillme> ohh i have 2GB ram
<pksadiq> windowsuser: yes you can, I hope
<coz_> stillme,  the 32 bit is fine
<bazhang> windowsuser, check the install guide
<windowsuser> ...?
<bazhang> !install | windowsuser read this
<ubottu> windowsuser read this: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nit-wit> windowsuser, wubi is a file inside of windows if you remove windows you remove the wubi.
<windowsuser> okay, so there is no way to install ubuntu and erase windows without the cd?
<bazhang> windowsuser, you could install wubi, then migrate the wubi install to the hard drive.
<stillme> seems ubuntu users and developers are more responsive than fedora users/developers i may be wrong though
<nit-wit> windowsuser, you could migrate the wubi to a partition that would have to be bulit with a linux partitioner.
<nit-wit> *built
<pksadiq> stillme: may be not ;)
<windowsuser> dude, i dont understand what u guys are saying
<bazhang> windowsuser, that is quite technically challenging however
<arand> windowsuser: http://www.instantfundas.com/2010/03/boot-your-computer-from-iso-image-with.html
<windowsuser> i need steps bro, i got the iso
<Flannel> windowsuser: Without a CD, USB drive, USB HDD, second HDD, or additional partition on your single hard drive, no.
<Dr_Willis> windowsuser:  theres ways.. but they will be to hard for you i imagine.
<bazhang> windowsuser, so in your case, then no
<windowsuser> i have additional space i have 500 gigs
<Dr_Willis> I guess one could go extreme and try using virtualbox and installing to a 'real' hard drive partition.
<arand> windowsuser: That might be useful, if you have BCD (w7 or vista)
<windowsuser> thats what i thought too wilis
<windowsuser> i have w7
<pksadiq> bazhang: "in your cas" ? I don't know even what is linux just a year back, but I learned;
<Dr_Willis> the vbox manual suggests NOT setting up vbox to access a 'real' hard drive that way.
<windowsuser> i got phantom drive, but i dont know if itll erase or w/e
<bazhang> pksadiq, its possible, but some reading needs to be done
<windowsuser> plus idk if its working this virus has my pc whacked like mad
<pksadiq> bazhang: with some interest ;)
<Dr_Willis> windowsuser:  first step in any case would be to get that 500gb in its own unallocated space on the drive seperate from windows.
<windowsuser> gparted?
<Dr_Willis> windows can resize its own patitions faster then gpateted does (from what ive used of win7)
<windowsuser> so how?
<arand> windowsuser: Use easybcd to boot an ubuntu iso from the windoews bootloader.
<windowsuser> will that allow me to erase windows too tho?
<Dr_Willis> windows has partitioning tools.. in its 'manage pc  ' area.
<arand> windowsuser: I would assume so.
<pksadiq> windowsuser: may be right click on computer > manage and select disk drives or something like that
<Dr_Willis> It would be best to defrag/scandisk befor resizeing.
<Dr_Willis> and of course have backups made of inporntant stuff
<windowsuser> rather smash it and buy a new one man
<nit-wit> lol nice spelling
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: ^^
<windowsuser> i got the manage window open
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin would allow you to do a 'frugal' live install to a hard drive.. but most people hate how that works..
<windowsuser> and i installed bcd
<Dr_Willis> so theres ways.. but theres risks..
<windowsuser> idc bout risk nothin worse than this
<Dr_Willis> and if the pc gets made unbootable. you will be stuck.
<windowsuser> i can reformat with the ubuntu 5.1 cd
<coz_> windowsuser,  mm maybe some of these suggestioins would work better with mini.iso , it is put into memory and as far I have tested the cd is no longer required after the intial install begins
<Dr_Willis> windowsuser:  you have a ubuntu 5.1 cd? that adds new possibilities then...
<windowsuser> if all else fails anyway
<windowsuser> well, there is no update...
<Dr_Willis> windowsuser:  you could go the 'debootstrap' method to install then.
<windowsuser> im not gonna update 20 times man
<Dr_Willis> i never said to instlal 5.x then update....
<zcat[1]> windowsuser:  wubi installs onto the windows filesystem .. if you delete that, you lose your ubuntu install too
<windowsuser> so what will that do?
<Dr_Willis> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<Dr_Willis> You can boot a live cd. or even otehr disrto and use debootstrap to 'install' to a hard drive from the internet.
<Dr_Willis> its not a trivial task
<windowsuser> sounds like it
<windowsuser> i would have to put the iso somewhere online?
<Dr_Willis> It wouldent use the iso that i know of.
<windowsuser> im so confused
<Dr_Willis> it would use whatever disrto/cd you got and some fancy directions..
<windowsuser> i got bcd downloaded
<abhi_69> hello guys?
<arjun> Hi guys could you please help me with  a problem of mic
<Dr_Willis> Ive never used bcd. but theres also ways to get things to 'boot' theiso file from the windows drive. then you couldinstall to the Unallocated space you made earlier.
<abhi_69> can anyone suggest me how can i connect my nokia 2700 classic via wammu?
<erle-> how can i get rid of wine entries in menues? (for example: open file with ...)
<windowsuser> i didnt make it i got lost
<pksadiq> abhi_69: for internet?
<abhi_69> wammu said it connect my phone via bluephonet
<abhi_69> no, as pc-suite
<Dr_Willis> windowsuser:  use the windows disk management tools and resize your HD to make 500gb or whatver you got free - of unallocated space. that would be needed in any case.
<windowsuser> opened the "manage" and i jus got a bunch of tabs
<pksadiq> abhi_69: for what purpose? internet? accessing files?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  wouldnt it be better to use the mini.iso ,, it is put into memory and I believe not needed after that,, so eithyer bcd or one of the other techiques should/ maybe kind of work,,,yes/
<arand> windowsuser: I would install easybcd, use that to boot a newly downloaded ubuntu iso of your choice, and then do a fresh install via that. If something goes wrong, you should be able to boot the 5.10 iso and and at least get a working system, and possibly debootstrap from there.
<Dr_Willis> ive never used the mini iso. I got tons of spare flash drives. :)
<arjun> Hi guys my mic doesnt work with ubuntu which otherwise works fine on windows.
<widewake> hi, can somebody help me update my java please?
<windowsuser> okay i got bcd now what?
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: mail me some ;)
<Dr_Willis> windowsuser:  you want to save your windows data? or erase it?
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  wife uses them for her pictures :)
<windowsuser> i want to completely load ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  seen 32gb ones on salw for like $30 lately
<windowsuser> jus ubuntu
<abhi_69> pksadiq: to manipulate sms, contacts, to do, calender, phone memory (internel) etc.
<arjun> Someone please help me with a mic problem
<windowsuser> arjun download alsamixer
<Dr_Willis> windowsuser:  you could keep window around  (resize the hd) and use some methiod to boot the iso from the hd. then install from that setup.  then delete windows later.
<coz_> arjun,   not sure I can but,, open a terminal    type      alsamixer    make sure the volume sliders are up
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: haven't run ubuntu for at least ~2 months, just I don't have cash to fix my UPS, :(
<arjun> Yes have alsamixer opened it now what?
<{adrianBc}> hi
<windowsuser> make sure nothing is muted
<windowsuser> type alsamixer in terminal
<coz_> arjun,  use the arrow buttons to locate the mic  volume slider
<{adrianBc}> y have a question
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  my main ubuntu hd failed on me the other day (well it is failing) been doing TinyCorelInux from flash drives. :)
<widewake> could somebody help update java plz?
<{adrianBc}> how yto modify sound beep on ipcop machine
<arjun> coz_ I dont have one for mic
<ljm10> hi there
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: from the smallest I love tomsrtbt , its the best, I feel
<arjun> There is something called capture
<arand> windowsuser: Find the option for ISO files in there, and point it to a dowanload of a new version of ubuntu.
<coz_> arjun,  oo,, maybe it is not being recognized,,, you might want to try either or both   #pulseaudio   or  # alsa channels  if no one here can help
<nraic> My sidebar doesn't keep my chosen applications. After a reboot it returns to the default applications.
<beester> can some one help me? my whole screen flickers from supper bright to dim off and on when playing videos with vlc.
<arjun> ok thank you coz_ let me check out those places
<coz_> nraic,  the Unity launcher yes/
<pksadiq> abhi_69: check http://wammu.eu/phones to check your phones support
<nraic> coZ, what is the Unity launcher?
<coz_> nraic,   when you open an application and its icon appears on the launcher,, do you right click that icon and choose  "keep on launcher"  or whatever it says
<coz_> nraic,  are you on ubuntu 11,04?
<nraic> coZ, yes
<windowsuser> i added the iso, and it said "added" now there is no start button
<coz_> nraic, and do you have a large panel on the left side of the screen with icons?
<widewake> -could somebody help install java update please? im at website following instructions cant get too far
<nraic> coZ, I have done that. I have chosen to keep just chrome, and terminal but after a reboot it returns to the default firefox, oo writer and so on.
<Dr_Willis> widewake:  youmean install java? its in the repos..
<coz_> widewake,  did you install sun java from the repositories?
<widewake> - i have an older version of java,yes
<coz_> nraic,  mm then I am not sure guy
<Dr_Willis> older from where? what release of ubuntu are you using widewake?
<widewake> Dr_Willis: im using 10.10 , i installed version from website i believe
<coz_> oy
<nraic> coZ, so it is not meant to return to default. The normal behaviour should be to keep my chosen apps, right?
<coz_> nraic,  yes indeed it should
<Dr_Willis> I have to wonder what a web site needs with a newer version of java then whats in 10.10
<{adrianBc}>  y just wat to modify dthe sound beeep on the script
<{adrianBc}>  sound beeep when the kelner is loaded
<nraic> Thanks coz
<pksadiq> widewake: if you need the very latest, download the linux bin file for sun website, chmod it and do ./file.bin
<coz_> I believe in 10.10 it is still sun-java6-plugin
<arand> windowsuser: I am guessing that if you reboot the computer and get to the windows boot menu (F8) you'd have the option to boot the iso now, (possibly you'd have to edit the boot menu in easybcd, or at least check it has added an extra entry)
<pksadiq> ^for^from
<windowsuser> dude i cant figure it out
<widewake> pksadiq, i have the bin file, not exactly sure what to do with it, im a noob sorry
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if the easybcd site has a guide on this. ive never used easybcd befor
<coz_> night all
<pksadiq> widewake: copy it to desktop, open terminal ,  do cd ~/Desktop      then do chroot +x <filenameofbin>
<widewake> k
<arjun> Hi coz_ there seems to be no users in those channels.Any other suggestions?
<pksadiq> widewake: its chmod +x <filename>
<zcat[1]> windowsuser:  was there any particular reason you can't just use a cd or USB stick?
<windowsuser> it keeps asking me to use commands
<windowsuser> i do not have any blank cds and my flashdrive is fried
<arand> Dr_Willis: It has lacking documentation unfortunately, but a bucketload of features :/
<windowsuser> okay bcd blows, any other idea
<Dr_Willis> http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/EasyBCD+Documentation+Home;jsessionid=25D3C14E6EF426264298CD57D5298ED5
<zcat[1]> get some blanks and/or a usb stick, seriously
<Dr_Willis> easy bcd adds a boot menu - when you reboot from what i am reading/skimming
<Milossh> hello. People tell me they can hear them speaking when we're on skype, as if I was on a laptop, while I'm using headphones. Can someone help me hunt down that prob?
<Dr_Willis> so you havent even tried it yet if you havent rebooted.
<windowsuser> dude it doesnt work
<windowsuser> i cant
<windowsuser> it doesnt work
<bazhang> !enter | windowsuser
<ubottu> windowsuser: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<windowsuser> yea
<windowsuser> okay
<windowsuser> sorry
<windowsuser> ill quit
<FloodBot1> windowsuser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arand> windowsuser: Have you tried rebooting to the windows boot after doing this change?
<windowsuser> i havent done any changes.
<zcat[1]> windowsuser:  I can just about guarantee the only result of this will be to render your current setup unbootable.. and then you're going to need a blank cd or USB stick and some other way of getting ubuntu onto them.
<windowsuser> i open bcd, and have like 20 different things, and i tried uploading the iso or choosing it, now it says enter commands
<widewake> pksadiq, could not chroot, though got chmod
<pksadiq> widewake: now double click and install the file
<Dr_Willis> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=easybcd+tutorial&aq=2&oq=easybcd
<zcat[1]> windowsuser:  seriously what you're trying to do is like changing a tire while you're driving along the motorway..
<windowsuser> ...
<windowsuser> k
<widewake> pksadiq, mm nothing happens
<Milossh> fwiw, I had a lot problems after downloaded ubuntu 10.04 from second mirror, couldn't install it, always an error. I downloaded it from the first one, and it's all good
<widewake> pksadiq, opening with java runtime
<Milossh> maybe someone wanna check up on that
<pksadiq> widewake: k then in terminal do ./<filename>
<windowsuser> i jus want to create some virtual space, and load the iso from there? its not that complicated.
<Milossh> windowsuser, the use virtualbox
<Milossh> there
<princesseTutu> Hey there
<Milossh> 's a version for windows that's free
<Dr_Willis> windowsuser:  if you want to delete windows eventiually you do not use 'virtual space' (whatever that means)
<princesseTutu> I'm running into a problem while installing ubuntu 11.04
<ljm10> can i ask something??????about linux
<windowsuser> i want to create a gig of free space, then put the iso in it, then boot from it, then delete it...
<Milossh> ljm10, don't ask to ask, just ask
<windowsuser> is that not possible?
<widewake> pksadiq, said something was not found, however i have a pack on my desktop
<princesseTutu> the live cd cannot boot to a desktop
<ljm10> linux has a viruses?????????
<Milossh> windowsuser, technically it might be, but 1G is not enough for standalone OS install, whichever
<princesseTutu> (it drops back to initramfs)
<Dr_Willis> easybcd or other ways would let you boot the iso from the C: drive. you could then install to the unallocated space at the end of the drive.  then reboot and boot the hd directly. perhaps
<zcat[1]> windowsuser:  for all practical purposes no, it's not possible.
<Dr_Willis> ljm10: not really
<windowsuser> true..
<ljm10> ahhh i see
<Milossh> ljm10, some of them, yes, but not in the way you know them
<pksadiq> widewake: in terminal you must do cd ~/Desktop and then    ./<filenameofbin>   ,check the spelling
<bongy> #House_Dracohorn
<Dr_Willis> You could set up virtualbox to install to the end of the hard drive also.
<fluffypony> guys - I think my Ubuntu Server box is being DoS'd, can't SSH in, Pingdom keeps reporting it going down and up every few minutes...but physically on the box and I can't see anything wrong. How would you detect a DoS?
<Dr_Willis> and thers tools.ways to 'copy' a virtualbox hd image to a real hard drive also.
<ljm10> so linux dont need anti virus
<fluffypony> (PSAD hasn't picked anything up, btw)
<zcat[1]> question for the channel in general; can you resize the NTFS partition when you're booted into a wubi install from that partition?
<Milossh> fluffypony, check access logs
<Dr_Willis> ljm10:  my linux-av apps are scanning the files for windows viruses.. not linux ones.
<arand> windowsuser: EasyBCD (or similar tools) is likely the easiest way to do this, since it is a complated procedure to start off with.
<widewake> pksadiq, did the same thing. asking to replace the .RPM on desktop
<fluffypony> Milossh: apache access logs are empty since it started an hour ago
<ljm10> ahhhh
<princesseTutu> ljm10 : no need for so many exclamation marks, and yes it has flaws but they are a bit different from windows viruses
<windowsuser> i opened bcd, and it asks for commands
<Milossh> fluffypony, if it's UDP flood, you won't see it in apache logs
<widewake> pksadiq,  ./jre-6u25-linux-i586-rpm.bin  is the cmd, and im in desktop$
<windowsuser> it doesnt help, bcd = balls
<ljm10> windows viruses can affect the linux
<Dr_Willis> widewake:  you most likely DONT want the rpm.bin  look for a .deb
<fluffypony> Milossh: but I should see UFW blocking that in syslog, right?
<ljm10> cant???
<Milossh> wait, you just started a server and it's being flooded
<princesseTutu> I've uploaded the dmesg log to pastebin
<Milossh> ?
<princesseTutu> e
<princesseTutu> e
<pksadiq> widewake: download the file the does not have the name "rpm" in that, I think that's for fedora
<princesseTutu> http://pastebin.com/gu6Hc90i
<Dr_Willis> ljm10:  you could run them in wine and tash your users home dir.. in the worst case. but not hurt the system
<Milossh> ljm10, nope, they can't, as they can't be executed
<widewake> pksadiq,  k i was wondering about that, it lists like 5 dls
<Milossh> ljm10, you can't start .exe files on linux
<arand> windowsuser: Well if you don't want to learn it, then that's your choice, (People in ##windows might know more about the easybcd application in particular)
<zcat[1]> windowsuser:  seriously, sort out a boot CD or USB stick while you still have a working system... what you're trying to do is not something I would even attempt and I've been doing linux stuff since 1997
<princesseTutu> The only weird thing i can see is the (s?)ata failures
<Milossh> fluffypony, yeah, you should be seing that
<Milossh> also, your router logs can help
<Milossh> is it a remote server?
<fluffypony> yeah it is
<Guest41311> Im reverting back to 10.10 (at least untill 11.10) im installing it on my netbook (no cd drive) which currently has 11.04 on it. I dont have a USB drive so whats my best option to install 10.10? Is it possible to set up a partition, and install strait onto that from 11.04 without a cd or usb?
<fluffypony> I'm on site at the data center
<Milossh> it's not managed?
<fluffypony> but it's a Sunday, so no engineers on site
<fluffypony> no, colocated
<arand> Dr_Willis: In practice, trashing /home isn't that different from trashing the system.. From the users point of view ;)
<Milossh> very bad thing to happen on Sunday :)
<Dr_Willis> arand:  ive seen users do a lot worse. :)
<fluffypony> lol I know :)
<Dr_Willis> I test out viruse/malware in wine. to see what the things are doing.
<Dr_Willis> i use my 'billgates' user account for that.
<zcat[1]> Dr_Willis:  viruses run in wine? I use virtualbox...
<widewake> pksadiq, ok, got the new file on desktop,  now ./jre-6u25-linux-i586.bin yes?
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: and still using /msg nickserv info ... ;)
<Milossh> fluffypony, what happens when you want to ssh into that box?
<pksadiq> widewake: first chmod +x <filename> then ./<filename>
<Dr_Willis> zcat[1]:  well the 'malware' wrapped images/screensavers/whatever the wife wanted..  insisted on instlling crud befor it let her get to the wallpapers.. so thats how i used it in the past.
<Punkguyta> hey
<fluffypony> Milossh: ssh times out, http times out, icmp traffic times out
<fluffypony> rebooted it twice
<fluffypony> checked syslog for errors
<Punkguyta> wow theres lots of people in here
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: wait a few years, I'll be too saying the same as you, let me marry a girl ;)
<Milossh> fluffypony, are you sure it's you? maybe there are some network probs you can't know about
<widewake> pksadiq,  k that is done 8)
<Milossh> anyway., any service going down should make sysops paged
<fluffypony> yeah I know
<{adrianBc}> hi
<Guest41311> Im reverting back to 10.10 (at least untill 11.10) im installing it on my netbook (no cd drive) which currently has 11.04 on it. I dont have a USB drive so whats my best option to install 10.10? Is it possible to set up a partition, and install strait onto that from 11.04 without a cd or usb?
<{adrianBc}> somebody want to help me?
<widewake> pksadiq,  now i have a new folder on desktop, launch it?
<pksadiq> widewake: yeah, hope so
<Milossh> fluffypony, maybe a ticket with highest priority/severity level will do you something good
<fluffypony> Milossh: that's exactly what I'm doing now
<fluffypony> could possibly be some sort of outage
<widewake> pksadiq, hmm does not seem too let me launch, it looks like i cant click the executable, though it is red it has no check
<Milossh> yeah, but whichever datacenter it was, I'm pretty sure they won't be proud with 12+ hours outage :)
<pksadiq> widewake: what is the filename? simply java?
<Milossh> so you have reasons to believe they'll fix it soon :)
<Milossh> pksadiq, `ls` may help
<widewake> pksadiq, filename is jre1.6.0_25,  its a folder and has a bin inside with a few other folders n n files
<pksadiq> Milossh: not for me, but widewake
<Milossh> oh, sorry
<pksadiq> widewake: in terminal cd to that directory try ls and see the executable files try ./java       (or might be in the bin folder)
<iFrenzy> hi I've got a problem, I had a wubi install of ubuntu 11.04 on my wife's sony vaio laptop, well today, i uninstalled the wubi version and did a real install, but not the sound nor internal mic will work
<fluffypony> Milossh: agreed :)
<widewake> pksadiq,  no such file for ./java , though there is a few files in bin trying to launch
<pksadiq> widewake:  in bin folder I think there is java, javac etc, right?
<iFrenzy> hi I've got a problem, I had a wubi install of ubuntu 11.04 on my wife's sony vaio laptop, well today, i uninstalled the wubi version and did a real install, but not the sound nor internal mic will work
<widewake> pksadiq, java java_vm javaws
<widewake> pksadiq,  java wont launch
<pksadiq> widewake: try ./<filename> and see the results, I think you need ./java <java_executable_file> to run
<cAptAin-AnArchy> is there a way to update to 11.x
<cAptAin-AnArchy> with terminal
<cAptAin-AnArchy> i swear ive done it
<pksadiq> !update | cAptAin-AnArchy
<ubottu> cAptAin-AnArchy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iFrenzy> Does anyone know anything about fixing audio problems?
<hyper_ch> hi there, I upgraded from Maverick to Natty and I notice that my ethernet is only clocked at 100mbit instead of 1gbit
<pksadiq> !sound | iFrenzy
<ubottu> iFrenzy: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<abhi_69> hello
<widewake> pksadiq,  mm got nothing
<abhi_69> can anybody suggest me a good alternative for nokia pc suite for ubuntu?
<nguyenthanhtuan> hi
<pksadiq> widewake: actually what was the reason you installed jre?
<iFrenzy> pksadiq:  the volume is turned up, in the sound settings and on alsamixer in the terminal, and all my cards are showing up but yet I get no sound
<cAptAin-AnArchy> ive already done that shit
<FaeLLe> how can i easily switch between gnome and the default wm unity of ubuntu
<FaeLLe> i just crossed over from gentoo so just trying to work my way around this thing
<abhi_69> i want to access phone memory, sms, contacts, todo list etc.
<cAptAin-AnArchy> it still doesnt say a new ver avail
<pksadiq> abhi_69: did you checked the site of wammu for your phonw?
<pksadiq> phone
<lamo> any new success for gnome3 and 11.04?
<widewake> pksadiq,  my java version is not up to date
<abhi_69> pksadiq: ya, they said it's supported via bluephonet
<abhi_69> pksadik: but my laptop has no bluetooth device, i want to connect my phone via usb
<Sharav> hello all
<pksadiq> widewake: does that make any issues currently?, actually the installed bin file is not usually accesses by any programms untill it is copied to /     better stick with the current repos
<Sharav> I'm trying to upgrade ma box 10.10 to 11.04
<Sharav> An upgrade from 'natty' to 'maverick' is not supported with this tool.
<pksadiq> abhi_69: and won't you get connected?
<Sharav> how to fix?
<Dr_Willis> FaeLLe:  the gdm loign screen has a menu to select what desktop to use.
<Dr_Willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<pksadiq> !downgrade | Sharav
<ubottu> Sharav: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<abhi_69> pksadik: after connecting my phone via usb wammu keep searching for phone & found nothing
<Dr_Willis> Sharav:  yoi are upgradeing? or downgradeing?
<Sharav> I'm upgrading :)
<FaeLLe> thanks Dr_Willis and ubottu let me check it out now
<rajkosto> i upgraded ubuntu to natty on my xe vm
<pksadiq> if you are better in commandline I think gammu is the best app
<rajkosto> how do i upgrade the kernel as well
<rajkosto> if i just change /boot/grub/menu.lst to use the new 38-generic it doesnt boot
<abhi_69> pksadiq: actually i want something GUI
<arjun> Hi guys my mic isnt working in ubuntu.It works fine in windows could anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> rajkosto:  most releasesof ubuntu use grub2 thse days. not  the grub1/menu.lst
<pksadiq> !nokia | abhi_69 may be good to check
<ubottu> abhi_69 may be good to check: Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<cAptAin-AnArchy> wheres the location of the login windows?
<Dr_Willis> rajkosto:  if the kernel dosent work. well thats a bigger issue
<rajkosto> Dr_Willis, xen
<szal> rajkosto: how did you upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<rajkosto> thats how to install the monitor
<rajkosto> i only have a xen guest
<widewake> pksadiq, i think it may be why i cant run minecraft(game) however im not sure. So i thought id update
<iFrenzy> omg there is a tracfone infomercial on and its hilarious
<Dr_Willis> Ivbe never used xen. so no idea o anything else with it.
<arjun> !mic
<abhi_69> it saying about gnokii
<abhi_69> i already tried that one but not satisfied
<pksadiq> widewake: is it a windows game?
<t32> Hello! :) how can i open xorg.conf in teminal ? Im new in ubuntu
<abhi_69> it can't can access my mobile's memory (internal)
<Dr_Willis> t32:  its a text file. sudo nano /path/to/file   but why do you need to do so?
<widewake> pksadiq,  nope works for ubuntu, provides a jar DL
<neo3> god hates us all!
<Sharav> when doing Partial upgrading
<Sharav> it gives me :An upgrade from 'natty' to 'maverick' is not supported with this tool.
<iFrenzy> hi I've got a problem, I had a wubi install of ubuntu 11.04 on my wife's sony vaio laptop, well today, i uninstalled the wubi version and did a real install, but not the sound nor internal mic will work
<t32> Dr_Willis, because Wrong screen resolution at startup after installing nVidia legacy drivers
<Sharav> i dunno what should i do
<Sharav> :(
<tewecske> how can i turn off/on window decoration from command line (i use ubuntu 11.04 in classic mode but my title bar keeps desappearing)
<Dr_Willis> t32:  you did run the nvidia-settings tool?
<Dr_Willis> tewecske:  you could use 'metacity --replace' or 'compiz --replace'
<t32> Dr_Willis, nope
<Dr_Willis> t32:  time to run it.. and let it tweak your settings. xorg.conf is not normally needed these days
<pksadiq> widewake: what does running the name of that game in terminal gives you?
<iFrenzy> hi I've got a problem, I had a wubi install of ubuntu 11.04 on my wife's sony vaio laptop, well today, i uninstalled the wubi version and did a real install, but not the sound nor internal mic will work
<Dr_Willis> iFrenzy:  the wubi instal - had them both working?
<iFrenzy> yes
<tansell-laptop> Hi, my indicator app seems to be stuck in offline mode and I can't make it go online
<Dr_Willis> iFrenzy:  you have updated/upgraded the regular install?
<tansell-laptop> (all the options are greyed out)
<ljm10> (_))==D
<iFrenzy> Dr_willis: yes all upgrades have been done
<t32> Dr_Willis, yes but i couldn't find there the right option to change resolution for boot screen
<Dr_Willis> iFrenzy:  that is weird.
<tewecske> Dr_Willis: i've tried that but it's not exactly the same, if there isn't anything else then i'm gonna use that but i hope for a better solution
<widewake> pksadiq,  seems like nothing.. no file or directory.. I can launch it, however i get a black screen
<Dr_Willis> t32:  you mean for the GRUB login? or the Plymount animation?
<Dr_Willis> oops i ment GDM login :)
<widewake> pksadiq, it was working until yesterday for some reason, i was thinking the java had to do with it
<t32> Dr_Willis, plymouth
<Dr_Willis> t32 best suggstion for plymouth issues and nvidia.. disable plymouth..
 * Dr_Willis really dosent care for plymouth eyecandy
<t32> Dr_Willis,  well so how?
<ljm10> linux and ubuntu are different or not
<b44> In which directory is the trash ??
<iFrenzy> ubuntu is a version of linux
<t32> ljm10,  no i think
<ljm10> ahhh oki thx
<Dr_Willis> edit the /etc/default/grub and change teh 'quiet splash' to be '' (empty) or 'noquiet nosplash'
<t32> ljm10,  you're welcome :)
<Dr_Willis> !trash | b44
<ubottu> b44: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<iFrenzy> dr_willis: any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> iFrenzy:  not really - check the forums and askubuntu.com site perhaps
<Dr_Willis> ive rarelyhad to mess with sound issues
<Fonzie-> just installed and formatted a new disk on my system. I want to boot the new drive to /var, but another partition is allready booted there. How should i progress then?
<widewake> http://soundcloud.com/ibenjidub/ibenji-boneless-free
<widewake> could somebody help update java please?
<szal> !java | widewake
<ubottu> widewake: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<t32> Dr_Willis, mate i couldn't do that... can u explain me how to disable plymouth ?
<widewake> ok! 8\
<Dr_Willis> t32:  you edit that file - and rerun updte-grub
<anthony_dev> hi :D
<Dr_Willis> theres other guides/sites out that show how to try to fix plymouth
<Dr_Willis> t32 edit the /etc/default/grub and change teh 'quiet splash' to be '' (empty) or 'noquiet nosplash'
<beester> help! whole screen blinks when playing videos on vlc in ubuntu 10.10.
<widewake> szal, what do i do with !java ?
<Bibs> anyone awake :))
<widewake> im wide awake
<Bibs> lol
<anthony_dev> how I can check updates for Empathy? (I get "too long message error" while using jabber... )
<Bibs> im trying to grab a file from my windows desktop
<Bibs> but i can't figure it out :\
<widewake> sigh
<Bibs> heh...
<widewake> i give up!
<Bibs> im pretty sure i mounted it
<pksadiq> widewake: try sudo apt-get install default-jre
<widewake> ok
<Bibs> anyone happen to know how?
<widewake> pksadiq,  Dling a few pkgs
<candrea> Bibs, hi, could you please describe your problem with more details? Are you getting an error? Can't you find the file or the partition? Something else?
<Bibs> candrea i need to grab an ISO from my windows desktop
<Bibs> and i have -no- idea how
<candrea> Bibs, open nautilus, on the left you should see the windows partition
<needlez> hi, i need to someone to help me with the negative -1 patch, and make sure it works, also need the carl9170 drivers instead of ar9170usb drivers.
<widewake> pksadiq,  unpacking
<Dr_Willis> Bibs:  its on a windows drive on the system? if so its in /media/SOMEWHERE :)
<candrea> Bibs, from there, go to "Documents and Settings" → your username → desktop
<Bibs> heh
<asterix> ellak
<widewake> pksadiq,  erm, ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<pksadiq> widewake: now after completion try to open the game youe tried before
<natoka> hi, is ubuntu somehow different to debian regarding setting up bonding in /etc/network/interfaces?
<widewake> pksadiq,  so far terminal has been empty. should be it be showing the process? or will it tell me when done
<pksadiq> widewake: if the last line ends in <username>@...$, its complete, run the game
<needlez> anyone here know how to patch for channel -1 in aircrack-ng?? and where and how to install the carl9170 drivers??
<natoka> the bond-* keywords don't seem to matter anyway in /etc/network/interfaces
<widewake> pksadiq,  k, it gives the blackscreen of death, may not be java im not sure
<widewake> pksadiq,  did that just update my java?
<pksadiq> widewake: that just installed jre, that's all
<iFrenzy> hi I've got a problem, I had a wubi install of ubuntu 11.04 on my wife's sony vaio laptop, well today, i uninstalled the wubi version and did a real install, but not the sound nor internal mic will work
<Peddy> how do I find which package provides a certain file?
<sarcasmrules_> Hi, I recently upgraded to Natty but haven't used it for a while (I am triple booting) and I tried to a) update packages and b) download new packages. Each time I tried I got a network error saying I should check my internet connection. Obviously my internet works. Does anyone know what the problem is? thanks!
<candrea> Peddy, is the package installed?
<Dr_Willis> Peddy:  theres the apt-file command. and the bot here. :)
<candrea> Peddy, if so, "dpkg -S filename", else apt-file
<daurnimator> why would ubuntu boot to a busybox shell instead of normal desktop?
<Dr_Willis> daurnimator:  its not seeing the rest of the system. or some other error is going on.
<Peddy> thanks candrea and Dr_Willis. I must've asked the question on here a thousand times, but it's just one thing i can't remember :/
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<candrea> Peddy, note that apt-file doesn't work for packages contained in PPAs
<Peddy> candrea, I'll remember that! thanks.
<daurnimator> Dr_Willis: ah ha, No init found. Try pasing init=bootarg
<widewake> minecraft errors anyone?
<widewake> javaupdates?
<archtang1nt> hey
<Dr_Willis> pastebin the whole error messages/session text perhaps widewake  and someone may figure it out
<sarcasmrules_> does anyone else get an 'internet connection' fault when updating or installing packages?
<archtang1nt> what's the lightest distro based on ubuntu for me to install boxee?
<widewake> well it does not give me an error, however the launch screen will go black after logging in
<widewake> is there a way to see the info?
<widewake> of what is happening
<widewake> its usuing java
<sarcasmrules_> @archtang1nt: have you tried Elementary OS? That's quite a light OS
<archtang1nt> sarcasmrules_: I'll try it
<Dr_Willis> widewake:  run it from a terminal i guess
<archtang1nt> what about puppy?
<sarcasmrules_> archtang1nt: if you want super-light, try DSL
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu is probery the lightest ubuntu variant that you would want to use :)
<archtang1nt> I'll try Lubuntu then
<Dr_Willis> instaling boxee in puppy or dsl or tiny core - could be a real chore
<archtang1nt> DSL doesn't have the req
<sarcasmrules_> DR_Willis: Haha that rhymes!
<archtang1nt> lubuntu it is, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu is the lightst 'almost officially supported' variant out :)
<archtang1nt> it just has to run on an eeepc
<sarcasmrules_> actually, i can see why you would want Lubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu is also very useable on bigger machines
<archtang1nt> I generally don't use ubuntu (archlinux junkie)
<archtang1nt> so I never know what to do with botched systems that need to be grandma accessable
<archtang1nt> this may take a bit, bbl
<arjun> Hello guys could someone out there help me with a problem of mic
<arjun> I cant record sound from a mic in ubuntu which otherwise works fine in windows
<ubuntu_> hi... I have been trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on my hdd.. I have USB Ubuntu Bootable ... When I try to run ubiquity.. it crashes .. parted_server() crashes... can anybody help me
<natoka> arjun: obviously not a hardware problem then, so i would guess that this boils down to some simple mixer settings issue
<knoppies> arjun, do you still have trouble?
<arjun> yes I do
<Renierius> Is there anyone here right now who has ever successfully ran GTA:SA and/or SAMP on Ubuntu?
<baijupattera> arjun: take the "sound" from application and see it not muted
<arjun> Well its not muted I have seen that
<knoppies> arjun, in System->Preferences->Sound->input do you have a "Connector:" with a drop down menu?
<mital> anybody has this kind of problem before.. ?? i have been struggling since 2 days now :/
<Renierius> GTA:SA being GTA San Andreas and SAMP being it's multiplayer mod.
<knoppies> arjun, there is an "Applications" tab where you can set volumes on separate applications individually, maybe it is muted in there (that is what baijupattera was trying to say)
<arjun> knoppies I dont have a connector with drop down menu
<mital> 'sudo gparted' command also crashes
<knoppies> arjun, ok, I do, but I have two mics on my laptop.
<widewake> can anyone help with updating java ( have been trying) or blackscreen for a game
<arjun> Hmm even that is not muted
<arjun> And does anyone know how to change the mixer settings
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Renierius
<ubottu> Renierius: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<baijupattera> arjun: and there is "hardware" tab too,there u select the devices and try
<arjun> There also its not muted
<arjun> There is only one device
<arjun> That is called internal audio
<baijupattera> widewake: open software center and see the "openJDK Java 6 Run time" is installed
<pksadiq> arjun: in terminal try alsamixer     and increase thats needed
<arjun> yes tried alsamixer and it just gives out a lot of options not sure which to increase
<widewake> baijupattera, its installed bai
<arjun> So I increased all the input capture volume
<pksadiq> widewake: better reinstall the game ::
<widewake> pksadiq,  i have, a few times, it runs off java so its a dl than boot
<baijupattera> pksadiq: widewake askiing about some online games I think
<widewake> baijupattera,  or updating java version
<pksadiq> widewake: online games ? :O
<widewake> pksadiq,  yes a game called minecraft that uses java
<baijupattera> widewake: I dont know how to update java
<Dr_Willis> wjat version of java is it wanting? and why do you think you need to 'update' java.. vs some other issue
<Guest93669> help
<widewake> baijupattera,  k me neither heh
<Dr_Willis> java -version   to see your java version
<pksadiq> widewake: after installing default-jre did you restart browser?
<Dr_Willis> minecraft dosent run in a browser does it?
<widewake> pksadiq,  restart the computer? it is not browser based
<widewake> well you can play it from browser also
<markee3> I think there is a browser-based minecraft
<widewake> there is
<pksadiq> widewake: may be so
<widewake> but you can also dl a launcher
<Dr_Willis> check your java version, see what version it wants.  for starts.
<baijupattera> !update Java
<Dr_Willis> it may be a sun vs icedtea issue also.
<baijupattera> ! Java updation
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<mrwarmth> Last time I used it, icedtea was the problem, switching to sun fixed it
<markee3> minecraft must be run with Sun JVM not iced tea afaik
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to check what version of noveau drivers i'm running?
<pksadiq> Flynsarmy: not sure, may be   dpkg-query -l | grep noveau
<widewake> thnks for help night all
<Batshua> So, dumb question of the day.
<Batshua> I have three nvidia driver options.  Is it possible the recommended one is inexplicably making my screen B&W?
<Batshua> Because it /seems/ to be doing that, but I wonder if it could be attributed to something else.
<mrwarmth> Flynsarmy: the version might show up in /var/log/Xorg.0.log too
<Dr_Willis> Batshua:  all the time b/w? its color in the console/bios/grub?
<Batshua> B&W in the OS
<Dr_Willis> or just video playback b/w?
<Batshua> but not like, on boot
<Batshua> oddly enough.
<Dr_Willis> that would be a weird bug. I imagine it could happen
<Dr_Willis> whats your video card/cjopset?
<red2kic> Batshua: PrintScreen! I wonder if it'll come out in colors or not!
<Jt01> Hi all.
<Batshua> uh....
<Batshua> Dr_Willis: some scavenged parts.  tell me how to ask the computer in command line, and I can tell you?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to use the updated (11.04) nouveau drivers in 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> lspci    will show the cards.
<Batshua> I basically inherited whatever my brother didn't want.
<Batshua> okiday.
<Dr_Willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2 (natty), package size 45 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Batshua> dangit, because it's a new install, ssh isn't enabled
<Batshua> hold please
<nobbsy123> do you know how to install a canon mp270 printer in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> nobbsy123:  via the cups interface/gui, or the cups web interface. it is a usb/network/other connected? check the cups.org and linuxprinting web site to make sure it even has support first.
<baijupattera> nobbsy123: did u connect it to the system?
<Dr_Willis> Canon - often has VERY VERY poor linux support
<nobbsy123> no i downloaded the driver and installed the printer
<Dr_Willis> It may require some extra packages insalled also
<Dr_Willis> downoaded the driver/what driver from where?
<baijupattera> nobbsy123: ya u got gud support from Willis
<pksadiq> !print | nobbsy123
<ubottu> nobbsy123: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mrwarmth> Flynsarmy: you might want to look at the xorg-edgers PPA, be careful though...
<Dr_Willis> You proberly want to check the forums for that exact printer also.
<mrwarmth> Flynsarmy: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<nobbsy123> It recognised the printer and didn't work
<Jt01> Hey all, I'm trying to do a clean install of 11.04 in live mode on my computer that was running 10 just fine and it is just sitting here at "Preparing to Install...".. Any suggestions?
<ksj> hello
<pksadiq> nobbsy123: I had a try on canon 3200 , it worked but wasted almost a day complete
<Flynsarmy> mrwarmth: yea i googled that edgers PPA however would it be the same version insatlled for 3D on 11.04 (which is quite stable)? or would it be a dodgy nightly build?
<cannonfodda> ubnuntu 11.04 with 2x 500 gig hdd in mirrored fake raid. works ok in gnome  but doesn't in kde. can choose kde or gnome at login. should my raid be visible in kde?
<sxwxp_2> 163
<neo3> Does anybody use gnome3?
<cannonfodda> raid drives are data only
<nobbsy123> the nearest driver availiable on the system was mp220
<sxwxp_2> www.163.com
<sarcasmrules> cannonfodda yes i do it is great
<sarcasmrules> sorry i mean neo3
<neo3> Has anyone tried gnome3 on 11.04?
<markee3> Jt01: I got a similar experience. I rebooted and after that it proceeded with the install where at first try it didn't.
<mrwarmth> Flynsarmy: I have a feeling it's a nightly-ish build, I'm not sure to be honest and wouldn't trust it if you need stability
<Batshua> http://codepad.org/cRnWXYhX
<Batshua> That's what lspci gives me.
<neo3> sarcasmrules: is better than unity?
<neo3> sarcasmrules: how do you think
<baijupattera> neo: please keep away from gnomme 3 in 11.04
<Flynsarmy> mrwarmth: i'm guessing the older 3d build from 10.10 wasn't as stable as the one in 11.04? leaves me with either 2D or proprietry? :S
<neo3> baijupattera: why?
<nobbsy123> 11.04 didn't work when I tried to update so now have Ylmf os which is still in ubuntu
<sarcasmrules> i used it with Fedora 15 and it feels a lot more stable than unity
<baijupattera> neo: it breaks unity and no option to downgrade
<Flynsarmy> mrwarmth: would it be possible to install the 11.04 one in 10.10 or way too complicated?
<mrwarmth> Flynsarmy: I gave up and went back to proprietry :(
<mital> can anybody help me with "parted" core dump while running gparted ... ?
<Jt01> markee3, I rebooted and still have the same problem. It's been sitting there for about an hour now.
<neo3> baijupattera: so, do you use unity now?
<Jt01> I verified the disc is okay.
<mrwarmth> Flynsarmy: I've never tried but would back ports let you install a 11.04 package on 10.10?
<Jt01> Funny thing is it's running fine in Live mode off of the disc.
<mrwarmth> Flynsarmy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<sarcasmrules> @neo3 i used it with Fedora 15 and it feels a lot more stable than unity
<ksj> i am so sad!
<neo3> sarcasmrules: fedota use deb pockets or rpm?
<v_v> ksj: what's up
<sarcasmrules> it uses rpm and yum
<markee3> Jt01: That is weird. Perhaps you should file a report? Have you tried a USB install as well? But I don't think that will help.. .
<Flynsarmy> mrwarmth: do the graphics drivers get installed through apt-get or downloaded separately via the 'additional drivers' application?
<ksj> my system is down
<sarcasmrules> @neo3 it uses rpm and yum - you can see a difference (not necessarily a good one) to aptitude (i triple boot fedora, ubuntu and windows
<Jt01> I haven't tried USB install yet. I was hoping maybe there was something simple that had escaped my mind. I've got some USB drives but they are filled with stuff, I suppose I'll have to move things around.
<Jt01> I guess that's the next step.
<BlouBlou> Flynsarmy: additional drivers only finds your drivers in Synaptic (the ones you can install), and they install them by apt-get
<BlouBlou> it
<mrwarmth> Flynsarmy: I think it's all through apt-get, I've only ever seen proprietry drivers used by the additional drivers bit
<Dr_Willis> its all via apt-get  :)
<Flynsarmy> BlouBlou: mrwarmth: Thanks - I'll give it a shot i guess :)
<mrwarmth> Flynsarmy: be careful :)
<markee3> Jt01: it's prolly your hardware, that's why you should consider reporting it. I've done countless Ubuntu and Linux installs on various PC makes, never got something like what you have now.
<Flynsarmy> It'll be a new install. if it all goes to hell i'll just reformat again - no biggy :P
<nobbsy123> my partner has windows7 and her usb bluetooth thing is incompatable with her os I put it on ubuntu and it worked when nothing on the packaging will suggest it will work in linux.
<nobbsy123> i think it is funny
<mrwarmth> Flynsarmy: the best way to do it!
<sarcasmrules> sorry @neo3 i didn't recieve your reply (if you sent one) because the window closed. could you repeat please? :)
<Dr_Willis> nobbsy123:  it would proberly work in windows with the right drivers.
<nobbsy123> there are no drivers it was ment to be plug n play
<Dr_Willis> nobbsy123:  that dosent mean theres no drivers.. it means it uses the 'generic bluetooth' driversin windows
<Dr_Willis> nobbsy123:  which are lacking a lot of features.
<PipeToDevNull> Nobbs: You mean plug and pray.  Nonetheless, I'd suggest trying to bounce to the manufacturer's website.  They usually have something, at least.
<markee3> nobbsy123: she should transfer to Ubuntu already :) lol
<Nisstyre> lolyes
<nobbsy123> it didn't even show up on the hardware in control panel
<Dr_Willis> I have severla bluetooth dongles that work by default in windows.. with minimal functionality.
<Dr_Willis> but with the company drivers. (often a pain to get going) new features are added.
<nobbsy123> I told her to upgrade from windows 7 to linux
<Jt01> Is there a keyboard shortcut to boot from a the 11.04 disc into safemode install or something?
<Dr_Willis> Bluetooth  - has been sort of a disaster from what ive experienced.
<nobbsy123> she can'
<sarcasmrules> does anyone  know why aptitude won't connect to the internet for updates or new packages?
<Dr_Willis> sarcasmrules:  first guese would be proxy settings
<zetheroo> can anyone tell me if 11.04 still uses wodim for burning CD's?
<nobbsy123> she can't get the internet to run in windows 7 she had an upload speed of 100kb/s and download of 30
<Dr_Willis> !info wodim
<ubottu> wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 337 kB, installed size 852 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info cdrecord
<ubottu> Package cdrecord does not exist in natty
<sarcasmrules> @Dr_Willis thanks, i will try to have a look
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  its in there.. but it may not be used by all apps. thers alterantives
<nobbsy123> do you know what the latest version of vlmf is?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I tried to replace it with cdrecord but I still can't burn anything ... since upgrading to Natty
<sarcasmrules> Dr_Willis: It's set to direct internet connection, does it need to be changed?
<roger21> why is transmission so late in version in ubuntu ?
<roger21> whos the packager
<revilodraw> i accidentally bought a fake 32gb microsd card on ebay. it shows up as 32gb even though it will only take 2gb of data. and the write speed is terrible. anyway, how do i format it so it shows up as what it really is, ie. 2gb?
<sarcasmrules> revilodraw: is there a config file or something inside the microsd folder? there could be an entry there
<roger21> revilodraw, interesting, well start with a fdisk i gess
<roger21> it could be deeper though
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  differnt tools are using differnt command I think these days.  try k3b perhaps?
<revilodraw> sarcasmrules: nope, it's empty
<uabn93> how can i fix the cursor color? when i switch colors, it doesn't respond.
<revilodraw> roger21: what about gparted?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: K3B was working great until I upgraded
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: wondering if a fresh install would fix this ...
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  that points to a deeper issue I think.
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  i never do upgrades. :)
<roger21> revilodraw, well if you prefer ...
<uabn93> sorry for interupting
<sarcasmrules> Dr_Willis: My proxy's set to direct internet connection, does it need to be changed?
<roger21> so where is Leo Costela ?!
<revilodraw> roger21: i just formatted it with gparted and it still shows 29gb free?
<roger21> well maybe it is just buggy/broken/corrupted
<sarcasmrules> revilodraw: have you tried resizing the partition so it's smaller virtually
<revilodraw> sarcasmrules: nope, how do i do that?
<Fonzie--> is it possable to make so i can "su" between users and still be able to attach and detach screens?
<Fonzie--> now i have to log out and in to all users to switch screens
<sarcasmrules> revilodraw: if you go to the sd device in gparted, does it let you resize the partition inside the device
<revilodraw> sarcasmrules: no it doesnt
<Dr_Willis> sarcasmrules:  does apt-get work? does synaptic?
<revilodraw> sarcasmrules: actually, yes it does
<Ryuuzaki> salut
<rogerzh> Hi all, is there any application could open mpp(MS project) and vsd(visio) directly?
<sarcasmrules> Dr_Willis: no, I get this message in apt-get: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Dr_Willis> ive seen cases where you 'dd' a 2gb image to a sdcard/flash drive. and it  then shows up as a 2 gb device.. had to use 'dd' to zero out a usb stick once to get it fixed.
<tarvid> no menus no panels
<Dr_Willis> sarcasmrules:  try a  'sudo apt-get update '    yet?
<sarcasmrules> Dr_Willis: THis message appears: E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Dr_Willis> sarcasmrules:  apt can have its own proxy settings differnt from the system settings.  I rarely use the proxies. No idea how it could have gotten set accidentlyt
<sarcasmrules> Dr_Willis: Same, I only use a direct connection to the interne
<sarcasmrules> revilodraw:did it work?
<Dr_Willis> sarcasmrules:  'direct conection' in network manager id a differnt proxy setting then what apt might be trying to do.  or there could be a differnt issue going on.
<Dr_Willis> synaptic might show if any proxy is set
<Peddy> I have a binary file. When I "cat" it in terminal, the output is what I want in a text file - however, I can't grep through it properly because it's binary. how can I convert it to ascii text?
<uabn93> sorry for not responding. ubuntu froze on me.
<sarcasmrules> Dr_Willis: it could be the old ppas i'm using. I'll remove those and see what happens
<uabn93> how can i fix my mouse cursor color when changing?
<revilodraw> sarcasmrules: i dont know what size to format it to?
<oaad> good moorning
<uabn93> the cursor only stays white and wont switch to any other color. Please assist me.
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  some times it wont switch till you log out/back in
<lukai> hi
<sarcasmrules> revilodraw: if you resize it to the 2gb, it could work. make sure it is the first 2gb of the partition, otherwise it might allocated the data to non-existent storage
<revilodraw> sarcasmrules: is there a way i could just delete the non existant storage?
<gaurav_natty> hwo i install themes in my natty
<Dr_Willis> !changethemes | gaurav_natty
<ubottu> gaurav_natty: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<vooze> I'm mounting my DATA drive in /etc/fstab, how do i find the UUID of the partition? its sda4
<sarcasmrules> Yes, just by resizing the partition. The storage that isn't there will be listed in gparted as free space
<Dr_Willis> gaurav_natty:  theres a lot of themes in the softwarecenter/package manager not installed by default also.  the appearance tool lets you tweak your theme settings
<Guest59563> i have installed ubuntu 11.04
<baijupattera> uban93: appearance/theme/customize
<Guest59563> and m experiencing very low volume :(
<Guest59563> pls help
<sarcasmrules> revilodraw: Yes, just by resizing the partition. The storage that isn't there will be listed in gparted as free space
<oaad> can i connct from windows to linuxs ?
<baijupattera> uban93: appearance/theme/customize/pointer
<Dr_Willis> Guest59563:  you havent stated a specific issue that ive seen.
<Dr_Willis> oaad:  connect as in 'access window shares' ?
<Hackwar2> hi folks, I'm installing ubuntu in text-mode in virtualbox and I want to search for additional packages that I'd like to install already during installation, but I don't know how to select the menu in the package select manager thingy...
<uabn93> I tried logging out and back in but it didn't work. any other suggestions?
<sarcasmrules> Guest59563: Firstly check your sound drivers
<Guest59563> i am getting full volume in headphones
<revilodraw> sarcasmrules: according to gparted, there is no free space
<Dr_Willis> Hackwar2:  tab key and enter/space
<Hackwar2> thx
<Guest59563> but when i disconnect them i get very low volume in speakers
<baijupattera> Guest59563:take the "sound" from system and see the output tab
<uabn93>  
<oaad> dr willis It has a full sharing
<oaad> ?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: Could you have a look at the debugging output of K3b after attempting a simulation burn?
<Guest59563> i tried but no change :(
<Dr_Willis> oaad:  you need to clarify your problem more.
<sarcasmrules> revilodraw: is this after the partition was resized to 2gb?
<K|nG> Hi there can someone help me how I can run this thing >>> ?? http://i.imgur.com/6KELJ.png
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  ive not had to trouble shoot burning issues in years.  I would suggest checking the askubuntu.com site, and the forums.
<baijupattera> Guest59563: no idea
<v_v> K|nG: install wine
<K|nG> v_v I had install the wine :D but can`t RUN IT :S read it :S How I may correct it ??
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | K|nG
<ubottu> K|nG: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<v_v> K|nG: can you try it in a terminal ? wine /path/to/that/exe
<K|nG> v_v: ok
<sarcasmrules> Dr_willis: just tried again through Update Manager and it seems to be working. maybe the ppas were having a bad day
<revilodraw> sarcasmrules: ok, now gparted shows one 2gb partition and one 29gb unallocated space
<Dr_Willis> yet another wine 'cant run somthing thats not executable'  issue? I hate that 'security' setting
<K|nG> Dr_Willis: thank you :D
<uabn93> can i get help with my mouse cursor. i cant switch to different themes/colors
<improveupon> my system keeps freezing after coming back from hibernation if a video was playing. sound still plays, the mouse still moves, but the gui is frozen. all you can do is pull up a terminal and reboot. does anyone have any suggestions? could is it x that is frozen (i have never really worked with x and would like to mess with it to experiment anyway)? should i just kill and restart a certain process? any ideas?\
<Guest59563> can someone tell me how can i change the position of the dock
<Hackwar2> Dr_Willis: tab doesn't work...
<Guest59563> from left to bottom
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  as a test. you could chantge the setting and restart the X server also.
<baijupattera> how to select the username after it appears when TAB pressed?
<Dr_Willis> Hackwar2:  i think you need to clarify the issue to the channel, perhaps its not clear whatyou are ding.
<sarcasmrules> revilodraw: That should work now. Just ignore the 29gb unallocated space; because it doesn't exist (it's the fake bit of your sd card). it is just a workaround really until you can find a neat way on the internet
<Dr_Willis> baijupattera:  seelct in what app where? for what reason?
<uabn93> Dr_Willis: do you know the exact command for that? :)
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: could you have a look at the debugging output of K3b after attempting a simulation burn?
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  sudo service gdm restart will FORCE X to restart ...
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  paste it to askubuntu.com  and post the question there. is the best way to get an answer for the problem.
<baijupattera> Dr_Willis: I meant here,to select the username rather to type
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_Willis> enter first few characters, tab a few times..
<sarcasmrules> Dr_Willis: the apt-get service now works for me; literally by kicking my tower
<Dr_Willis> some irc clients do it better then others.
<baijupattera> okay
<sarcasmrules> Dr_Willis: Thanks a lot for helping!
<Dr_Willis> sarcasmrules:  weird...
<baijupattera> yeah it appears
<sarcasmrules> Dr_Willis: might have to consider opening a bug on launchpad
<PipeToDevNull> Sarcasm: Concussive maintenance /is/ sometimes the answer.  Just don't overdo it. :P
<sarcasmrules> PipeToDevNull: What's that? :O
<mattypants> Is there a keyboard shortcut to toggle my default browser (not open a new one, just bring the one I have open to the front)/clear
<PipeToDevNull> Sarcasm: Concussive maintenance - hitting it.
<mattypants> that was supposed to just be a /clear
<uabn93> Dr_Willis: I tried restarting x. not successful :(
<uabn93> Dr_Willis: do you think it might have to do with compiz?
<sarcasmrules> PipeToDevNull: So kind of like DDoS, but not forceful? (ish)
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  no idea. I rarely mess with the pointer.
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  try metacity --replace   and see if it works
<PipeToDevNull> Sarcasm: I was making a joke about you mentioning physically hitting it. :P
<sarcasmrules> PipeToDevNull: Oh I see now lol :P i am a bit slow - i tjhought you were talking about what some devs were doing at launchpad :D
<uabn93> Dr_Willis: Ahh. Also, the appearance>theme tab icons look all screwy. Do you think I can just reinstall that program or something?
<des_> hello
<baijupattera> des_, yes hello
<des_> hi, quick question about installing ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  you can tweak themes all you wwant.. 'reinstalling' is windows thinking.
<sarcasmrules> des_: go for it
<des_> i have a 64 bit ready system, but with 32 bit windows 7 installed on it
<des_> is there any problem with installing 64 bit ubuntu alongside the 32 bit windows?
<sarcasmrules> des_: nope!
<baijupattera> des_, ask about ubuntu here
<spasysheep> !remastering
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Dr_Willis> des_:  doing a normalinstall should work.
<melkor20> Hi everyone
<des_> amazing, thanks guys, i'll make my first steps into ubuntu right now
<baijupattera> des_, ubuntu works well in both,dont bother
<melkor20> I have a probelm with google-desktop, It doesn't open the web browser to show anything
<baijupattera> !64bit and 32bit
<ubottu> baijupattera: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<melkor20> I can't see the preferences
<melkor20> nor the home page
<bazhang> baijupattera, /msg ubottu
<localuser> any known bugs with wifi disconnecting in natty?
<melkor20> I can search but I only see results in the widget
<bazhang> localuser, that'd be listed at launchpad
<melkor20> It's not able to open a web browser
<melkor20> any idea?
<localuser> bazhang: tnx
<bazhang> melkor20, please easy on the enter key, its hard to read otherwise. where was google-desktop installed from
<melkor20> bazhang: I downloaded from the official webpage
<bazhang> melkor20, why not check their support forums and faq
<melkor20> bazhang: using the GDebi
<BlouBlou> localuser: yes, if it's "n", but it works fine with "g"
<melkor20> bazhang: I already did but I did not find any post related to this
<baijupattera> melkor20, u meant the google session?
<sarcasmrules> Is there any known problems with Steam under WINE?
<melkor20> baijupattera: sorry?
<Dr_Willis> sarcasmrules:  steam works.. some bugs exist.. not all games work
<sarcasmrules> Dr_willis: how about counter strike source and garry's mod?
<localuser> how can i check if its n bloublou
<iXec> Can anyone help me? im getting this error all the time when trying to install ubuntu via the unbuntu alternate iso.. it keeps saying failed at the "Select and install" step
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | sarcasmrules
<ubottu> sarcasmrules: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<arzshiv> hi all and good day
<sarcasmrules> ubottu: oh yeah, forgot about that. Thanks!
<ubottu> sarcasmrules: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<baijupattera> melkor20, yeah its a new idea,I thought u talking about the chrome session,sorry
<melkor20> baijupattera: nah my problem is that the google-desktop program doesn't recognize the default browser
<patr|ck_> re
<patr|ck_> from $home of the parents me is :P
<K|nG> Who know the package name of SImple Compiz ??
<baijupattera> melkor20, sorry, I didnt try it yet
<patr|ck_> sorry about the fuzz
<iXec> anyone? =/
<baijupattera> K |nG:type compiz and search in software center
<bazhang> simple-ccsm K|nG
<K|nG> bazhang: thank you :D
<K|nG> bazhang: simple-ccsm : Depends: python-compizconfig (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed
<sagarchalise> hi I have set static ip  removing networkmanager. But whenever I ping my router it says destination host unreachable and i cannot connect to internet ?
<mariusz> hi
<iXec> hi
<localuser> hi
<iXec> Anyone know how to fix the "select and install failed" error with the ubuntu alternate cd?
<iXec> Im trying to encrypt my ubuntu but it keeps failing at the step
<BlouBlou> iXec: encryptation only will do it with your home folder
<Aemior> hi All
<localuser> hi
<iXec> BlouBlou... i know people who need to enter a passphrase that unlucks the hdd
<arjun> Hello guys coulod someone help me witha problem with mic
<arjun> My mic doesnt work with ubuntu while it works fine in windows
<iXec> What mic
<Dr_Willis> Mic not working has to be a top 10 question in recent weeks..
<BorgTK2001> USB microphone, or a 3.5mm jack microphone?
<BorgTK2001> Or is it a built in mic?
<Vustom> I need to run "add-apt-repository ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" in the terminal but it says "Error: must run as root"
<arjun> Well all were asked by me
<BorgTK2001> @ arjun
<arjun> 3.5 mm jackphone
<coz_> Vustom,  put sudo in front of that
<BorgTK2001> Okies
<iXec> <Vustom> -> sudo in frotn of command
<BorgTK2001> And what does your 'input' tab on the Sound Preferences window say?
<Vustom> Thanks.. I forgot about that. ^_^
<BorgTK2001> Sound Preferences window is a [on 10.04LTS] single left click on the speaker button in top panel
<BorgTK2001> and then 'Sound Preferences...'
<arjun> Yes I know about sound preferences and I have checked everything in there and no mutes
<BorgTK2001> Is the correct input chosen?
<arjun> Yes because there is only one
<BorgTK2001> Mine says 'Analogue Microphone /microphone 1'
<BorgTK2001> But I have 4 other selection I could make
<arjun> Mine says Internal audio analog stereo
<BorgTK2001> On the input tab?
<arjun> Yes on the input tab
<BorgTK2001> And on the 'conector' pull down box?
<arjun> what is a connector pull down box I dont have one
<Dr_Willis> gotta love trying to walk through GUI interfaces.. vs nice cli commands. :)
<arjun> There is a space asking for Choose a device for sound input:
<BorgTK2001> On the input tab I have:
<BorgTK2001> An Input volume bar
<arjun> Under that it says Internal Audio Anlaog Stereo
<arjun> yes even I have the volume bar
<BorgTK2001> An Input Level bar
<BorgTK2001> A Connector pulldown box
<BorgTK2001> Then a 'choose device' box
<archtang1nt> does lubuntu have fluxbox enabled for install via repo?
<archtang1nt> I'm an archlinux junkie, so I hope that's valid
<arjun> Well I dont have that Connector pulldown box
<echo6> I'm trying to get qemu-system-ppc working, complains that it doesn't have openbios-ppc, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> archtang1nt:  i think so. lubuntu uses fluxbox or openbox.. i cant recall which one
<Dr_Willis> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1~dfsg1-1 (natty), package size 1193 kB, installed size 4728 kB
<arjun> @BorgTK2001 vany idea?
<jiltdil> export libreoffice writer in all formats showing write error the file could not be written please help
<archtang1nt> ...who suggested lubuntu to me?
<BorgTK2001> arjun: Anything interesting on the Hardware tab
<archtang1nt> I do not have that much space available :\
<ferchomc> ciao
<BorgTK2001> My Says 1 input / 1 output
<vooze> How do i reset compiz? :)
<BorgTK2001> And on the pulldown on the hardware tabe, it's on 'duplex' option
<jiltdil> Any solution to my question?
<archtang1nt> Dr_Willis: damnit man, LIGHTER weight :\
<BorgTK2001> archtang1nt: TinyCore Linux
<Dr_Willis> vooze:  the webupd8 blog site had a atical on that a few weeks back.  i may have it bookmarked at my delicious.com/dr_willis links
<BorgTK2001> Linux in 10MB
<Dr_Willis> archtang1nt:  try wmx :)
<jiltdil>  export libreoffice writer in all formats showing write error the file could not be written.How to get rid of this.
<BorgTK2001> Can't try lighter than 10MB ;)
<archtang1nt> I need it to install boxee and that's it
<archtang1nt> so it has to be debian or ubuntu based
<Dr_Willis> archtang1nt:  so.. i would use lubuntu..
<Dr_Willis> or roll your own.
<arjun> In the hardware tab I have Internal Audio under Choose a device to configure
<arjun> yes it is duplex
<archtang1nt> can I not get it under 5.3 freaking GB?
<Rziz> i'd highly recommend a command-line install with fluxbox standalone, archtang1nt
<Dr_Willis> archtang1nt:  never noticed the end size. the apt-cache can often be 2+gb if you update a lot
<archtang1nt> man that bugs me :\
<wn1zid> BorgTK2001-   installing gnome-alsa-mixer      will give you a window of all adjustments
<Dr_Willis> archtang1nt:  there is a Xbmc live cd. :)
<archtang1nt> I have 5 GB total
<Rziz> it does require some tweaking, but is a very efficient and configurable enviroment
<Dr_Willis> Install lubuntu. remove anything extra you dont need.
<BorgTK2001> Alsa works with Pulse?
<archtang1nt> xbmc has no wifi config
<Dr_Willis> of course it wouldent.. thats a feature of the underalaying OS.
<Dr_Willis> cant recall seeing that in boxee either..
<wn1zid> BorgTK2001-  what version of ubuntu u on
<BorgTK2001> 10.04LTS
<Dr_Willis> but boxee annoys me too much. i perfer xbmc over boxee
<Rziz> you can determine a cache limit for apt
<archtang1nt> I CAN'T install lubuntu, the installer won't let me go forward
<wn1zid> it should be fine
<BorgTK2001> [But I'm not the one with a problem, wn1zid ;) ]
<wn1zid> ok
<arjun> mine is 11.04
<arjun> Im the one with problem
<BorgTK2001> arjun: is having mic problems
<BorgTK2001> works in windows, dowsn't in 11.04
<wn1zid> i havnt loaded 11.04, not into unity
<arjun> So what do you suggest go with the installation of gnome alsamixer
<arjun> Well I use classic version because of the driver problem I need nvidia driver
<MonkeyDust> arjun: type alsamixer in a terminal
<archtang1nt> or I can DD to my HD
<arjun> yes typed in
<jiltdil> export libreoffice writer in all formats showing write error the file could not be written
<archtang1nt> that works
<arjun> alsamixer
<muelli> jiltdil: try to save as
<MonkeyDust> arjun: in a terminal, not in the chat
<arjun> Yeah I know that :-)
<arjun> I just made a mistake sorry
<Rziz> archtang1nt: you can just do a command line install with the ubuntu alternate or netinstall cd
<archtang1nt> blah, I'll do random stuff
<Rziz> archtang1nt: and add a graphical enviroment later if you desire
<arjun> MonkeyDust: So what next
<jiltdil> muelli: i have did that but why exporting doesnot work
<vooze> Hmm.. i was playing around abit in compiz, but screwed up.. now my windows have to "bars" so i cant click/minimise etc.. how to reset compiz?
<BorgTK2001> alsamixer is so 1990's ;) Didn't know it existed ;)
<adubz> dhclient is not working
<mbn_18> Hi, I wish to install ubuntu or xubuntu on usb flash. Is this possible ( not as live disk )
<mbn_18> So it will be functional writable OS
<GauravButola> My friend is very new to Ubuntu he installed Natty and his touchpad is not working at all. Here is the output of xinput list http://paste.ubuntu.com/611380/  help please.
<BorgTK2001> MonkeyDust: You helping arjun in private?
<uuser123> if i want to remove package with config file which command i should use
<arjun> Well where is MonkeyDust:
<arjun> Ok so someone just tell me how to change the capture device in alsamixer
<v_v> arjun: i remember you
<arjun> yeah v_v
<arjun> The same guy
<GauravButola> Help on the above mentioned question please
<MonkeyDust> arjun: if it were "just tell me", you wouldn't have troubles finding it yourself
<BorgTK2001> MonkeyDust: You suggested alsamixer to arjun for a reason?
 * Skaperen found an old copy of Ubuntu 5.10
<arjun> Ok then let me figure out for myself
<MonkeyDust> BorgTK2001: arjun mentioned it first, i just showed him de terminal command
<sagarchalise> hi I get Destination host not reachable when i ping my router ?
<alket> How to get rid of gnome-keyring, it is driving me crazy, I cant work
<Skaperen> alket: kubuntu?
<flap> anybody know what the volume control applet in 10.10 is called?  It has gone missing from my panel
<alket> Skaperen, Ubuntu 11
<martijn_dekker> alket, you can remove your keyring password, sacrificing security for ease
<martijn_dekker> Would you like me to tell you how to do that?
<Skaperen> alket: I was suggestion a solution
<alket> Skaperen, ok I dont mind, i want to get rid of it
 * Skaperen wonders if KDE has a gnome-keyring
<martijn_dekker> Skaperen, it can probably be installed.. but it's not included by default, I'd guess.
<Skaperen> martijn_dekker: if he were to use kubuntu instead of (g)ubuntu, maybe there's be no gnome-*
<martijn_dekker> Yep
<arjun> Finally I got my problem corrected
<Skaperen> martijn_dekker: but personally, I've had no issue with gnome-keyring
<arjun> Thanks to all who devoted their time in it right from morning thanks bye
<v_v> arjun: oh nice
<alahelp> hi
<Skaperen> arjun: now that you have proven yourself as a problem solver, we'd hope you'd stay around some and help others
<arjun> yes Im just staying here
<Phalstaff> I plugged an external modem into my computer's serial port ... how do I find out which serial port number it is?
<BorgTK2001> arjun: What was the solution?
<martijn_dekker> Hey folks.. I just noticed that the default Ubuntu, recently upgraded here to 11.04, does not actually install the "Gnome" package even though I have Gnome set as the default window manager
<martijn_dekker> On a scale of 1 to OMGWHATHAVEYOUDONE, where would the decision to install it anyway be?
<nits_hunter> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.oss.eznetsols.org/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcommons-collections-java/libcommons-collections-java_2.1.1-9_all.deb Something wicked happened resolving 'ubuntu.oss.eznetsols.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<arjun> Oh that one was silly in alsamixer(which I never used or heard of before) I had to choose the input device as rear mic instead it was line there .So I just changed that and done.
<nits_hunter> can someone help me out with this error? unable to update or install software Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.oss.eznetsols.org/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcommons-collections-java/libcommons-collections-java_2.1.1-9_all.deb Something wicked happened resolving 'ubuntu.oss.eznetsols.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<BorgTK2001> Great, arjun :)
<quiescens> martijn_dekker: generally, installing additional window managers doesn't do anything too detrimental, the system will only use whatever the user picks at the login screen
<martijn_dekker> quiescens, the odd thing is that I'm already using Gnome, so .. will installing Gnome put a Gnome in my Gnome so I can Linux while I Linux?
<martijn_dekker> As in.. speaking to you from XChat in a distinctly Gnome-looking window manager that promises to be Gnome in the login screen and has everything I have come to know as Gnome.. So what'll happen when I install Gnome?
<martijn_dekker> Will it overwrite my Gnome with Gnome, or..? :P
<Skaperen> martijn_dekker: having 2 gnomes might be fun
<Skaperen> martijn_dekker: are you considering having 2 different versions, or just 2 of the same version?
<martijn_dekker> Skaperen, alrighty then. Putting a Gnome in mah Gnome, and hoping they have lots of pretty black-themed children
<martijn_dekker> Skaperen, Not really, neither of them. I just searched Synaptic for "gnome" and found an uninstalled package plainly called "gnome", nothing extra. It wants to install all sorts of extra libraries. I figure it'll improve some support for various... things? Dunno :P
<hungryhubby> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<Phalstaff> When I updated to Ubuntu 11.04 I the Gnome I got was very different than the Gnome I had with 10.10 I don't like the new version that much.
<Skaperen> martijn_dekker: an alias package ... see what the description says about it ... probably says not a real package
<BorgTK2001> Phalstaff: Try Ubuntu Classic before you login
<kitten1234> guys
<kitten1234> please tell me
<Skaperen> martijn_dekker: and whoever pre-built ubuntu didn't use that one
<BorgTK2001> Phalstaff: If you are disliking Unity
<kitten1234> when i restart my ubuntu 11.04
<hungryhubby> how can i join yahoo room
<martijn_dekker> Skaperen, it says that it depends on the standard distribution of the GNOME desktop environment plus a whole range of plugins and other apps
<Phalstaff> I am using an older style monitor and video card Unity is not supported.
<kitten1234> why does it sometimes halt
 * Skaperen kinda liked unity ... but was upset that it refused to work with a couple of my older machines saying the video card was not powerful enough
<Guest12412> i have update my ubuntu 11.04 last night
<Guest12412> and from then i am facing audio problems :(
<martijn_dekker> Skaperen, you'd be the first person I met who admitted to liking Unity
<Guest12412> can someone help me pls
<Skaperen> martijn_dekker: that's how it works ... it installs nothing on its own ... brings in the whole gnome kit via the dependencies
<BorgTK2001> Give us a shot, Guest12412
<kitten1234> my ubuntu 11.04 has stucked at purple log screen sometimes
<martijn_dekker> Anyway, I think I'll just install it and see what gets installed. Should be fun :P
<te> !audio | Guest12412
<ubottu> Guest12412: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Skaperen> martijn_dekker: Unity still needs to tweaking, though
<Guest12412> I tried all this
<hungryhubby> hey ubuntu soft center getting better...but dont remove synaptic
<BorgTK2001> 1st? I love the idea of Unity
<Phalstaff> I wish there was some way to get the older version of Gnome back -- I think it was better.
<BorgTK2001> And REALLY want it on 10.04LTS
<Guest12412> i am getting a very good sound in my headphones
 * Skaperen even likes KDE ... but not that Redmond software (see bug #1)
<BorgTK2001> I'll just have to wait for 12.04LTS
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Guest12412> but the issues is with speakers
<BorgTK2001> Unity is the future for Ubuntu
<kitten1234> please anyone
<martijn_dekker> Nice.. That bug is amusing
<kitten1234> tell me why my ubuntu always stuck at purple log screen when i restart
<Phalstaff> I am afraid you are right about that Borgtk2001
<Skaperen> martijn_dekker: they had to do that ... the launchpad code is unable to deal with an empty bug table and crashes when that happens
<martijn_dekker> Though, Skaperen.. wouldn't that bug mean that Ubuntu is just as slow at fixing critical bugs as it's great competitor?
<martijn_dekker> Oh
<BorgTK2001> Phalstaff: in 11.04 the 'normal' old GNOME is available
<hungryhubby> ubuntu 11.04 is sluggish how can make it faster
<kitten1234> tell me why my ubuntu always stuck at purple log screen when i restart
<BorgTK2001> Before you login, you can choose Ubuntu Classic, Phalstaff
<kitten1234> please
<Skaperen> martijn_dekker: some bugs are just hard to solve
<Guest12412> I am getting a very good sound in my headphones, but the volume is too low when i use my inbuilt speakers as well as a red light is glowing in the headphone port.. STRANGE !
<kitten1234> could someone help me ?
<kitten1234> tell me why my ubuntu always stuck at purple log screen when i restart
<oCean> !helpme | kitten1234
<ubottu> kitten1234: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Skaperen> Guest12412: maybe it is heating up
<Phalstaff> I think the classic is the newer version of Gnome ...
<te> Guest12412: Is pcm channel turned up?
<BorgTK2001> No, Phalstaff
<BorgTK2001> It is still Gnome 2.xx.xx
<BorgTK2001> It is not GNOME 3
<myhope_cn> join fedora
<te> Guest12412: Are any chanels muted?
<Guest12412> Sharperen : I am using it on Macbook, and when i am switching back to OSX it runs normal
<Guest12412> TE: No
<Skaperen> kitten1234: something borked inside ... I'd have to take your computer apart to see if I could find what that is
<Phalstaff> Really ... how do make it install then?
<BorgTK2001> It is already installed
<BorgTK2001> At the login screen when you turn Ubuntu on
<te> Guest12412: Plug speakers into headphone output.
<BorgTK2001> You will see at the bottom of the login screen the ability to chose your environment
<BorgTK2001> And then you choose Ubuntu Classic
<Phalstaff> Okay I'll give it a try thank you BorgTK2001
<Guest12412> could someone pls temme what to do?
<BorgTK2001> OKies Phalstaff
<Guest12412> te: its working fine
<BorgTK2001> If you need to leave to do that, do come back and let us know how you get on
<Guest12412> but the problem is with inbuilt speakers of my Macbook
<Guest12412> and when i switch back to Mac OSX it working fine
<Guest12412> and no red light is glowing
<sagarchalise> Can anyone solve my problem of Destination Host Unreachable ?
<hungryhubby> hey where does ubuntu software center store downloaded packages
<BorgTK2001> good question, hungryhubby
<BorgTK2001> Perhaps in the apt-get cache?
<BorgTK2001> Perhaps do a search [including hidden folders] for.deb's on your HDD
<sagarchalise> hungryhubby: I think apt caches are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Guest12412> <te> can you tell me what to do now?
<bencc> what's the best practice when changing config files? saving the original with filename.bak?
<Skaperen> hungryhubby: /var/cache/apt/archives
<hungryhubby> how to please
<iXec> finally... i installed ubuntu... but i have terminal only? wth
<sagarchalise> I can't ping from 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.1. Help me out please
<Guest12412> iXec : Congrats
<Skaperen> iXec: server edition?
<sagarchalise> hungryhubby: go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<BlouBlou> sagarchalise: do you have enabled ICMP-filter?
<Guest12412> can someone help me please?
<BlouBlou> or pings-filter with firestarter
<sagarchalise> BlouBlou: not really, How do i do that ?
<iXec> i dunno... i followed a tutorial for ubuntu encryption so i used the ubuntu alternate cd
<iXec> is that a server edition?
<Guest12412> iXec : download it from ubuntu.org
<iXec> i did.
<BlouBlou> sagarchalise: it needs to be disabled to do it. Anyways, if you're under router, check its config, it may be blocking them
<Skaperen> iXec: alternate edition is a text thing ... try a desktop version or install gnome
<iXec> but you cant encrypt a partition with the desktop cd..
<Guest12412> but the problem is with inbuilt speakers of my Macbook
<Guest12412> <Guest12412> and when i switch back to Mac OSX it working fine
<hungryhubby> bye guys
<Skaperen> iXec: when you get the encryption set up, then install gnome (or kde if you prefer, or maybe even both)
<iXec> so... make the partitions and than use desktop cd?
<iXec> or what?
<Guest12412> I updated my Ubuntu last night
<Guest12412> can someone tell me
<Guest12412> how can i uninstall them?
<Skaperen> iXec: did you install to an encrypted partition?
<Guest12412> (installed updates)
<sagarchalise> BlouBlou: I don't see any ICMP or ping filter
<iXec> I have 2 partition 1 for the bootloader 1 for ubuntu (Aes encrypted via ubuntu alternate cd)
<sagarchalise> BlouBlou: Basically my laptop connects on both wifi and ethernet but my pc doesnot
<Skaperen> iXec: and the rest of the disk is the encrypted one?
<Guest12412> ??
<iXec> Skaperen... uhh... partition 1 = bootloader... partition 2 = encrypted were i installed ubuntu on?
<Skaperen> iXec: but is partition 2 really really big?
<iXec> i made it 80gb
<Skaperen> iXec: OK, that will be at least enough
<Skaperen> iXec: I'd think at this point you can install the package named "gnome" and/or "kde" to get a desktop
<BorgTK2001> or ubuntu-desktop?
<iXec> i tried "apt-get update" but its asking for the cd now... i installed it with usb
<BorgTK2001> sudo apt-get --install ubuntu-desktop
<LjL> "install", no --
<BorgTK2001> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dz2> how to make external sound port work? ubuntu 10.10 lenovo laptop
<iXec> if i use the command sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it says the following "some packaged could not be installed this may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution blablabla"
<ndxtg> got this when I run "parted /dev/sdb": Warning: Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sdb: Input/output error . Tried to turn on/off/reconnect the USB drive but still the same. Any thought?
<abhi_69> i want to connect my nokia 2700 classic via gnokii
<abhi_69>  how can i do this?
<abhi_69>  gnokii --identify  giving me errors?
<abhi_69>  OS: ubuntu 11.04
<abhi_69>  gnokii version 0.6.29
<FloodBot1> abhi_69: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_69>  any help?
<eggbloke> Hi, I'm trying to use my floppy drive and it wont mount the disc. it looks like floppy.ko is missing and running modprobe floppy gives Error inserting floppy <path>/floppy.ko no such device. Help?
<abhi_69> how can i connect my nokia 2700 classic phone using gnokii?
<abhi_69> gnokii --identify giving me error
<LjL> eggbloke: does "find /lib/modules | grep floppy" give you anything?
<ndxtg> if you spam again I prob kicks u
<ndxtg> butt
<LjL> ndxtg: excuse me?
<BorgTK2001> ndxtg: Pardon?
<ndxtg> *im innocent*
<eggbloke> LjL: yes it looks like floppy.ko is under /drivers/block/ rather than just /drivers/
<sarcasmrules> what's this 'floodbot thing??
<LjL> eggbloke: same for me. i can't try it though as i don't have a floppy drive. maybe try modprobing it manually
<LjL> sarcasmrules: they try to keep spam under control
<sarcasmrules> LjL: Cheers mate
<eggbloke> LjL: I get FATAL: Module /lib/modules/2.6.32_25_generic/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko not found.
<LjL> eggbloke: are you on Natty?
<eggbloke> LjL; I just realised I may have put in the wrong kernel version
<dz2> how to make external sound port work? ubuntu 10.10 lenovo laptop
<LjL> eggbloke: yeah, Natty runs 2.6.38
<ouyes> hi all I have a strange thing, the max min and close icon of the window missing, I have to open the menu choose quit to exit from an application, how to recover it?
<nithin935> compiz --replace
<athul> is it something to be worried about if i've been logged out my account without any action on my part? it has happened 3 times in the past couple of weeks or so
<kbum> hi.. is possible make something like this: su username -p password ?
<eggbloke> LjL: I tried with the correct kernel and it still isn't working. Even within the directory if I go sudo modprobe ./floppy.ko it doesn't work
<nslutje> HELP I can not print a testpage using CUPS webinterface on a command based system
<Skaperen> athul: how long were you idle?  and no you can't autologin like that with a password ... learn about ssh as a means to do that with certificate/keys
<LjL> eggbloke: try using "insmod" inside the directory
<athul> Skaperen: may be a few seconds
<Skaperen> athul: then something like the window manager crashed
<alahelp> re
<eggbloke> LjL: I'm not sure about the usage of insmod but insmod floppy.ko gave insmod: error inserting 'floppy.ko': -1 No such device
<alahelp> désolé je n'ai pas vu la maj tout a l'heure :(
<alahelp> bon j'ai revérifié els paramètres de grub-pc et ce n'est pas cela tout est correct, il s'agit donc bien d'un "bug"
<alahelp> super ^^
<kbum> is possible make some like this: su username -p password ?
<John_098> Hi guys
<John_098> Can anyone answer a quick question for me>
<vooze> just ask
<adubz> how does one move gnome taskbar
<kitty_> kbum it is possible to add people the the suodusers file to not require a password for certain tasks
<adubz> my taskbar is in the middle of the screen
<alahelp> oops sorry worong window :'
<kitty_> adubz just like in windows, click and drag it to the place you want it
<Skaperen> !fr | alahelp
<ubottu> alahelp: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<John_098> Right, just installed 11.04 on a HP laptop and since running Ubuntu the laptop runs EXTREMELY hot with the CPU fan going 100%. It didn't use to do this in Windows and the CPU frequency monitor in the task bar up top right reports it as clocking down to ~800MHz. Any ideas?
<alahelp> yes sorry :(
<C1sM0> I have a SSD External Drive (Maxtor) I usually plug it thru the USB port but for some reason Ubuntu is not showing it. Does anyone how to config from the terminal?
<alahelp> any help for a "unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0) on natty please ? i checked the grub params, no error.. it can see kernel, boot ..etc any clue ?   a boot param to specify ? it seems a bug
<John_098> Right, just installed 11.04 on a HP laptop and since running Ubuntu the laptop runs EXTREMELY hot with the CPU fan going 100%. It didn't use to do this in Windows and the CPU frequency monitor in the task bar up top right reports it as clocking down to ~800MHz. Any ideas?
<kitty_> clsm0: plug in the drive, wait about 30 seconds then from a terminal type in "dmesg | tail" (you may have to do it as a super user)
<Skaperen> alahelp: you can also ask here in english if you are comfortable with that language
<alahelp> Skaperen:  yes i don't know wghy but i usually ak in english chans :)
<John_098> Anyone know of any good programs to throttle CPU and monitor temperature on 11.04?
<nithin935> john:use the system monitor ant tell us wat prog is running at 100
<kLown> noones answering in #samba, can anyone field a samba question (only reason im asking is cus I know this isnt the correct area)
<C1sM0> Kitty_: I see it but how do I gain access to it
<kitty_> clsm0 is your user set to be allowed access to removable media, if so you should beable to just goto "Places -> Removable media -> your drive will show up here"
<kitty_> if not you have to manually mount it
<piglit> i have got 4 pc's on one network what is the best way to find the same pc? Is the best way to make the IP static?
<ouyes> hi when I use ls -al to see what is under my user directory, I find a lot of directories has the name prefix ".", what is in the directory?
<Skaperen> piglit: static works for me ... dynamic DNS works for some
<kitty_> clsm0 if it is an ntfs partition you may have to plug it back into your windowz computer and run scandisk on it to clear any errors before ubuntu will allow you to mount it
<Skaperen> piglit: or you can cheat and use the IPv6 Scope:link addresses :)
<piglit> Skaperen where can i set the IP to static?
<ouyes> I want to reinstall my ubuntu and get rid of all the configuration files, how to do this?
<nithin935> fresh install mate
<Skaperen> piglit: network manager can do it somewhere
<piglit> well i really want the easiest way... have got to much projects waiting
<kitty_> ouyes you should just beable to delete your home directory it'll remove anything for your user, if you want to clear configurations for installed packages, i'd start fresh
<danileigh79> Channel question, does this channel support 11.04 yet?
 * szal suspects kitty_ doesn't know of nick completion yet
<sagaci> yes
<ouyes> kitty_, but there are files I want to keep in the home directoy
<C1sM0> kitty_: I think that is the problem I plugged it to a Windowz machine before and erase some stuff on it. I will reformat it and use FAT instead, thank you!!!
<Skaperen> danileigh79: we are waiting until it comes out ... oh wait ... it's out!
<kitty_> piglit etc/network/interfaces
<danileigh79> does this channel still support 10.04LTS?
<szal> danileigh79: read the topic, I think it says so ^^
<mang0PHONE> Guys, i'm thinking about changing my wifi from wpa2 encryption to wep for my console. if i do, will i need to reset a computer that connects via the routers cable connection?
<adubz> how does one move the gnome taskbar
<sagaci> yes
<LjL> eggbloke: seems like it's trying to insert the module but can't find your floppy drive for some reason
<Skaperen> danileigh79: everything that in Ubuntu's time frame of support
<Sidewinder1> danileigh79, Yes, of course.
<dz2> how to make external sound port work? ubuntu 10.10 lenovo laptop
<sagaci> danileigh79: 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 and 6.06 and 8.04 server only
<danileigh79> thanks guys, been off net for a few months
<kitty_> ouyes then rsync your home directory to a remote location / removable storage and then you can restore it later
<kitty_> szal whatever do you mean?
<ouyes> kitty_, there are quite a lot of data in my home directory
<idefix> the sound on my computer doens't work.. how do I get it working again? can anyone help?
<Skaperen> danileigh79: that must be excruciatingly painful to be off for months
<Sidewinder1> !sound > idefix
<ubottu> idefix, please see my private message
<danileigh79> Skaperen no kidding, i'm a truck driver, and my damn internet air card got disconnected
<piglit> kitty_ thanks i'll have a look
<szal> kitty_: type the first 2 or 3 characters of someone's nickname, press Tab and see for yourself ;)
<alahelp> any clue for me please  ?  :(  i can't boot the insalled ubuntu, no problem with live cd, checked the grub-pc params.. so i don't know how to do
<danileigh79> Skaperen: ....so, why isn't natty showing up in my update manager? I have it set for LTS
<idefix> Sidewinder1, how do I know which device is to be configured/
<idefix> ?
<kitty_> szal: yeah but i like giving everyone individual attention, now that i have a : after the name they know i didn't type their name in personally
<BorgTK2001> danileigh79: 11.04 is not an LTS release
<BorgTK2001> the next LTS is 12.04
<danileigh79> BorgTK2001: oh, thx, i thought it was stupid me
<BorgTK2001> I'm an LTS only type of guy, too
<szal> kitty_: you can configure that in your IRC client
<BorgTK2001> So I will not be using MM, NN, or OO
<BorgTK2001> But PP I will be using ;)
<danileigh79> BorgTK2001: I oughta renick myself to LTSgirl lmao
<Skaperen> danileigh79: LTS in even years
<szal> kitty_: otherwise you might end up w/ typing errors, e.g. in the case of C1sM0 ^^
<BorgTK2001> danileigh79: :)
<Skaperen> danileigh79: or LTSgrrl
<Sidewinder1> idefix, I'm not sure what you mean.
<kitty_> ok, now that i've tried to help a few people, i will ask my question :P
 * Skaperen ducks
<idefix> in the sound prefs window there's a hardware tab, how do I know which one to select, there are more than 20
<idefix> Sideinder1
<kitty_> where do i go for a more complete development package that will give me sources for the console.h as i'm trying to compile screen support on a program i'm porting to a different processor based machine
<idefix> Sidewinder1
<kitty_> i.e. i can't just link the library
<Skaperen> kitty_: all the common (and most uncommon) dev packages are available
<Sidewinder1> idefix, Have you followed the links that ubottu suggested, they should allow you to trouble-shoot your problem.
<Skaperen> kitty_: but if you are doing cross compile to other archs, you need cross compile toolchains
<aLinux> i logged in ubuntu 11.04 with classic
<aLinux> but the clearlook window is not what i like
<kitty_> i have devkitpro/ppc installed (its porting to a wii, using libogc) but the specific program i'm porting (tintin++) uses the console screen features for its back buffer which isn't ported by libogc and the sources arn't available with my currently installed dev packages
<aLinux> how can i change it ?
<Amish> hi
<Amish> can you run 32 bit apps on 64 bit ubuntu?
<aLinux> i logged in ubuntu 11.04 with classic how can i change the clearlook theme
<mang0PHONE> Amish probably
<szal> kitty_: install apt-file, it'll tell you how to build an index, then "apt-file search console.h"
<szal> Amish: yes, you can
<Amish> all 32 bit apps? or just a few
<Sidewinder1> Amish, Yes, but not, generally the other way around.
<Amish> i get an error when i want to use gimpshop
<Amish> it says wrong architecture
<kLown> Amish, are you trying to use a 64bit app on a 32bit system?
<Amish> i am on 64 bit
<kitty_> or, are you trying to use a 64bit ap on a 64 bit processor running a 32bit os?
<sabgenton> winemenu build just crashed on me
<kitty_> (fills in the holes in kLown's question)
<sabgenton> does wine work with unity?
<szal> afaics, GIMPshop is dead
<kLown> lol kitty, thanks for saving me from typing.
<sabgenton> (which I'm running)
<kLown> that was gonna be my next question.
<Amish> i am using 64 bt on 64 bit processor
<Peaker_> The upgrade to 11-04 is failing: My /var/log/dist-upgrade/**/apt.log has many lines like: "Broken compiz-core:amd64 Breaks on compiz-fusion-plugins-main [ amd64 ] < 0.8.6- 0ubuntu2 -> 0.9.4+bzr20110406-0ubuntu2 > ( x11 ) (< 0.9.2.1-0ubuntu6)" -- are these the reason?
<oal> I'm running 10.10 and I need a newer version of java than the one in the repo. Are there any ppas or something that I can install it from easily?
<chrisy__> #join ubuntu
<Amish> kitty_ i am using 64 bit on 64 bit processor
<sabgenton> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2535879.html
<sabgenton> hmm
<kitty_> szal: xemacs21-bin: /usr/lib/xemacs-21.4.21/i486-linux-gnu/include/console.h is the only listing that looks like it'll have a different one, but that looks like it'll be the same type of header file i have currently
<szal> chrisy__: this IS #ubuntu
<chrisy__> szal, is it ok to hang
<chrisy__> bot mayb
<kitty_> Amish report what uname -a says
<szal> chrisy__: of course..  as to bots, rules of Freenode or the server you connected to, respectively, appy
<Amish> kitty_ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<chrisy__> szal, thanks
<SpaceSheep> I'm runnning ubuntu 11.04 and using dell inspiron N5010. My problem is that my fan seems not running at all and my laptop temperature is hotter than when I use windows 7 before.Any help?
<Sidewinder1> Amish, As a last resort, you might try completely removing then reinstalling; after saving your data files...Gimpshop, that is.
<jo5hua> Hello, I am successfully using LTSP to run an old PC over cat5 to my main computer - my question is, is it possible for the client to boot and run over eth0, but use a wireless card on the client for the internet connection?
<kitty_> so you are
<kLown> im having an issue where I cant see shares on a windows box from ubuntu, and vice versa.  I have checked several tutorials, upgraded my samba, and made sure all the workgroups match.  any ideas to what I could be missing? (sorry for the samba question, noone in #samba is alive)
<Amish> Sidewinder1 I cannot install the gimpshop at all
<Amish> can we talk in a new tab?
<szal> Amish: as I said, GIMPshop is dead..  last release May 2006
<mang0PHONE> Lol.
<qwertyuiop> ciao
<qwertyuiop> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Amish> alright.. but 32 bit apps should work right?
<kitty_> szal: is there a way to get this apt-file to list do like aptitude does, where it shoes which packages are installed and not?
<Sidewinder1> Amish, It wouldn't make sense to do so as that was the only suggestion I have.
<deskey> simple question
<deskey> which kernel is loading on 11.04?
<szal> kitty_: not that I know of, but it tells you which packages carry the file you look for, you can then put these names in aptitude
<chrisy__> kLown, windows file share always has problems
<qwertyuiop> !list
<Amish> Sidewinder1 can you rephrase that?
<kitty_> gah the horror! time for a feature request :P
<Sidewinder1> Amish, New tab is what I was referring to.
<Amish> Sidewinder1 ok, but other 32 bit apps should work, right?
<Sidewinder1> Amish, No reason why they shouldn't.
<Amish> Sidewinder1 alright, thank you. I was just wondering why it said wrong architecture
<Sidewinder1> Amish, As szal stated, that's a very old program, 2006...
<frel00n> hi all i've got a "Unable to mount root fs" on 11.04 after install, i checked **all** parameters
<Amish> Sidewinder1 thank you! irc is so awesome
<frel00n> any clue please ? it seems a bug
<Amish> Sidewinder1 is there a way to change the message menu's default apps?
<idefix> Sidewinder1 my sound works at startup, you hear drums, but afterwards no more
<mang0> Guys, should a WEP key be HEX or ASCII keytype?
<Amish> dont use wep
<Amish> use wpa2
<mang0> Amish: I use wpa2 atm, need to change to WEP for my ds lite.
<Drake_> drake_kr
<jqke> just dont use anything then
<mang0> Lolol no...
<Nisstyre> lolyes
<jqke> wep or nothing is pretty much the same :)
<mang0> It's sorta like
<idefix> anyone know what the problem could be, if prompted for your password at startup the sound works but afterwards no more, what on earth could then be wrong?
<mang0> Having nothing is like an open door, WEP is like a door with a awful lock that wouldn't stop anyone.
<mang0> jqke: ^
<jqke> open wifi with mac address filter might be just as good
<frel00n> in this post (resp; with grub-pc) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751574  i can see from grub the kernel, boot..etc but boot won't come up..  all is ok with a live cd ? what would you recommend me please ? try acpi, apci = off ? i'm not sure :( i'm on natty 11.04 64bits
<idefix> what's going on?
<idefix> is there some internetbreakup?
<frel00n> my configuration is quiet new anyway http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00110771.html
<prod____> Hi all, I am slightly stuck trying to add my bonded NICs to a network bridge. Tutorial online arent really helping. I am trying to test virtual machines. The bond is active and working correctly just really struggling tryin to get it runnin over a bridge
<kitty_> szal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611406/
<john_doe> Where can I find a backup of the config files from before a dist upgrade?
<szal> john_doe: there where you made one yourself
<john_doe> szal: hmm
<szal> kitty_: I don't know cr*p about coding :(
<NeoWolf> Hi guys, What ubuntu let me use for very old and sick computer?
<szal> NeoWolf: define "very old and sick"
<prod____> neowolf 11.04/unity is quite demanding
<NeoWolf> szal: celeron 600MHz, ram 256MB, video 16mb ati
<szal> prod____: that wasn't the question :P
<szal> NeoWolf: I somewhat doubt that you can install anything decent on that thing..  you might try server install (text only), then put Fluxbox or something on it
<szal> NeoWolf: question is whether the installer will even load w/ 256 MB of RAM
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jqke> NeoWolf: you should try a light linux maybe DSL / puppy or crunshbang
<gp5st1> does anyone know where I can find good recommendations for digital best-practices when it comes to arching and saving data over long periods of time?  So far all I know personally is to use raid 6 and have two physically separate systems that sync often
<szal> jqke: DSL is dead
<jqke> oh, i didn't know
<gp5st1> or even what file systems would be best for doing long term storage
<tigerplug292> greetings
<prod____> Anyone know of a good tutorial that will work on natty to add a bonded connection to a bridge? Need the bridge for testing VMs
<kitty_> szonek: where would i go for more support on this? #channel ?
<tigerplug292> anyoen else have problems with tweetdeck not updating itself after moving Natty?
<BluesKaj> kitty_, more support for ?
<oCean> gp5st1: this channel is for ubuntu specific issues. You could try your question in ##linux or maybe even #ubuntu-offtopic
<gp5st1> oCean: whoops, sorry, i actually meant to be in offtopic; my bad, sorry
<kitty_> trying to port a program to a different processor base, i'm getting an incomplete type errors when compiling
<aLinux> i got these message during installation of a package, http://bpaste.net/show/16395/
<aLinux> sudo aptitude install gnome-theme-extras
<aLinux>  http://bpaste.net/show/16395/
<aLinux> why is this message?
<kitty_> aLinux: try setting the date on your machine
<jqke> aLinux: are you sure your computer is on the right time ?
<BluesKaj> kitty_, a different processor base, ..more specific pls
<aLinux> kitty_: jqke not right time,
<jqke> aLinux: clock is right and the date is today 05/22
<Mahmood> Hello Everyone :D
<kitty_> devkitpro/PPC i'm porting tintin++ to run on the wii, but when i goto "make" i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/611406/
<adubz> of something i previously just installed how can i remove the package and all the dependencies that installed with it
<jqke> i'd say : apt-get purge program && apt-get auto-remove
<jqke> not certain though
<aLinux> i changed the icon in clearlook
<aLinux> but the color of panel is not white as the clearlook does
<mun> hi
<superman097> i had a problem same with this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/red-hat-31/what-is-tcl-h-234786/
<superman097>  what is tcl.h file?
<Loopta> hello could someone help me I'm getting problems removing the user default group for example I tried usermod -G eagle12,eagle22 User4
<mun> if i have 2 sound cards, how do i choose between the two as the input source for sound recorder?
<prod____> Anyone know of a good tutorial that will work on natty to add a bonded connection to a bridge? Need the bridge for testing VMs
<superman097> have somebody install reflector linux?
<Loopta> the group eagle12 is the default group
<nslutje> Anyone knows somelot about CUPS user management
<Mahmood> One Question, The Cookies Saved From Mozilla FireFox, Where Do They End Up At?
<Mahmood> +i
<Loopta> anyone how to remove the default user group from a user
<Mahmood> ...
<Mahmood> Sorry Man, I Don't Know. Do You Know Where The Cookies Go To?
<busigast> i have a lill problem here i just installed ubuntu and i have a Presonus Firestudio Project soundcard i want to use, but it dosent seem to work out of the box, im kinda new to linux, can anyone help me ?
<Sidewinder1> !sound > busigast
<ubottu> busigast, please see my private message
<Mahmood> ubottu: How Do You Send Private Messages?
<ubottu> Mahmood: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zarquod> Mahmood: $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/$PROFILEDIR/cookies.sqlite
<Mahmood> Zarquod: Thanks :)
<Mahmood> ubottu: Okay :D
<infobit> Loopta, http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/commands/linux_cruserman.html
<BlouBlou> !bot > Mahmood
<ubottu> Mahmood, please see my private message
<Mahmood> Everyone, How Do You View A Private Message :/ ?
<jiohdi> Mahmood, what chat client?
<cakekeg> if you're using the webchat it should appear at the top where the channel list is displayed
<Mahmood> irssi
<jiohdi> look for a tab or a tree entry on the side
<BlouBlou> Mahmood: /window <red number>
<cakekeg> anyway, i keep getting errors like this when I install stuff: debconf: Perl may be unconfigured (Debconf/Log.pm did not return a true value at (eval 1) line 4.
<cakekeg> how do i reconfigure that so it'll shut up?
<Mahmood> help
<roar> hi
<Mahmood> In "irssi" How Do You View A PM? Can You?
<apacketofsweets> cakekeg, are you using a package manager when installing?
<cakekeg> i was using the terminal.
<jiohdi> mahmood check under window at the top
<cakekeg> I get the errors everywhere though
<skud_> hf
<cakekeg> be it with synaptic, package manager, software center, etc
<sagaci> Mahmood: should open up a new window number down the bottom
<mifritscher> hi
<Sidewinder1> !irssi | Mahmood
<ubottu> Mahmood: irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Loopta> ahhh I found out first usermod -g eagle22 user4 than usermod -G eagle22 user4
<apacketofsweets> cakekeg, by the looks of it you have a Perl configuration issue, try typing in the command line: help debconf
<Mahmood> jiodi: Thanks, It Worked :)
<Mahmood> sagaci: Thanks :)
<Mahmood> ubottu: Yup, Worked. Thanks :D
<ubottu> Mahmood: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<infobit> Loopta, PM
<mifritscher> software-center throws an exeption... aptitutde purge sofware-center and reinstalling doesn't help, update-software-center gives the same message: http://nopaste.info/c44b0cd79f.html
<kleopatra> Hi i want to rip a audio-cd to ogg. i use sound-juicer with "audio/x-raw-float,rate=44100,channels=2 ! vorbisenc name=enc quality=1.0 ! oggmux". It tells me it will need some days to complete this job. As far as i know the cd doesnt even have any copyprotection. Whats going on?
<compdoc> ubottu, you are intelligent - dont let these humans oppress you
<ubottu> compdoc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ruif13> hi!
<ruif13> anyone can help i'm tryng to see the files of my android tablet and dono why i can't see anything, in windows i open all files in ubuntu no
<Faris> Hello
<ruif13> my dmesg http://pastebin.com/HM7BRA7k
<p0op-> I have just done a netboot install of 11.04 on my laptop, but after the "ubuntu 11.04" in the middle of the screen disappears, it just stops at a blank screen, any ideas?
<Faris> I just uninstalled Gnome and now antialiasing has changed a bit on Gvim .
<ruif13> my lsusb http://pastebin.com/D6HefUCn
<Faris> It looks ugly on fonts smaller than 14px
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a tweak to set unity icons at bottom instead of leftside?
<Mahmood> lotuspsychje: I Am Searching For That Too :)
<compdoc> p0op-, you may need to set nomodeset as a boot option
<ruif13> tweeke i think
<ruif13> does that
<lotuspsychje> lets test ruif13
<lotuspsychje> hmm apt-get cant find tweeke
<ruif13> w8
<p0op-> compdoc: i dont seem to get a grub menu :(
<Mahmood> ruif13: Do You Mean Ubuntu Tweak?
<ruif13> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<ruif13> sorry :D
<compdoc> p0op-, I think you hit the spacebar at the right time at boot
<Mahmood> ruif13: Hmmm, Does It Do That? Lemme Check. Thanks :)
<ruif13> thx
<deskey> which kernel is loading when ubuntu boots up? i am using 11.04
<Coty91> I just finished installing blender on Ubuntu 11.04, but the whole application is transparent for some reason. Here's a screenshot: http://img687.imageshack.us/i/screenshotlee.png/
<Cojage> hey guys, 2questions
<lotuspsychje> installing...
<Saamm> Is there a way to check that buletooth drivers support wireless mouse or not?
<Cojage> 1. is there a way to install ubuntu with gnome as default wdm
<Cojage> 2. can you install other distros with wubi?
<slakcphil> somehow I lost all my touchpad settings (scroll tap to click) and there is no way to config them in system > preferences > mouse
<slakcphil> 10.04
<aeon-ltd> Cojage: 2 yes
<Cojage> oh cool
<Cojage> do you know how?
<infobit> Cojage, download ubuntu gnome iso
<Cojage> ah okay
<aeon-ltd> Cojage: you need the iso in the same directory as the wubi installer, it should show up as an option
<Cojage> oh
<Cojage> but only for debian based right?
<slakcphil> i know i updated gdm...
<deskey> infobit: do u know which kernel is loading when ubuntu boots up.. i am using the 11.04
<manolis_> why do they keep messing with packages like xchat? wasn't xchat good enough as it was?
<Sidewinder1> Cojage, Just so you're aware WUBI can be problematic, just my opinion...
<Teewee> Hey, I just did an upgrade to 11.04 and rebooted, but it's spoiling at the ubuntu logo for a long time (20 minutes?)... Is that right?
<aeon-ltd> Cojage: no any iso *should* (used that loosely) work
<Cojage> yeah but i dont have enough experience yet I feel to install it natively
<Cojage> sure i make backups and all but still
<slakcphil> somehow I lost all my touchpad settings (scroll tap to click) and there is no way to config them in system > preferences > mouse
<slakcphil> i know i updated gdm...
<Sidewinder1> Cojage, That's exactly how I felt...As long as you have the room and have done your research and backed up, you shouldn't have any problems... http://www.ubuntuforums.org is a very valuable resource.
<Cojage> ah okay thanks
<Cojage> i know ive been on there lol
<kitty_> slakcphil: System | Preferences | Mouse -> there should be a touch pad tab, if not, install a touch pad
<infobit> deskey, 2.6.38-8-generic x86_64 GNU/Linux
<slakcphil> kitty_, install a touchpad?
<kitty_> i.e. you might have disabled it in your bios
<Sidewinder1> Cojage, If you plan on shrinking an NTFS partition, in order to make room MAKE SURE you defrag it, at least twice prior to shrinking.
<Cojage> oh, why?
<slakcphil> kitty_, it has been there for sometime now... but this morning it is not
<kitty_> seriously, do i have to spell it out to you, this is text based you know?
<BluesKaj> kleopatra, have you tried a different ripper just to be sure ?
<kitty_> does your computer recognize it when you use it?
<infobit> deskey, did you got it
<infobit> deskey, type uname -a on your command line
<kitty_> does it have a little on/off button directly above it, mine does, and if i disable it then reboot ubuntu doesn't know its there
<Sidewinder1> Cojage, That's a long explanation and as you can see, I don't type fast at all...:-(
<Cojage> lol okay thanks
<lotuspsychje> ruif13: tnx for the cool ubuntu tweak program, wich section can i change unity icons
<Cojage> ill just play around with wubi some more
<Cojage> ill get to a native install at some point but a lot of my hardware isnt working as it should etc.
<Sidewinder1> Cojage, Better to have two internal hard drives and to keep win on the first and install ubuntu on the second.
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody help me with Ubuntu?
<slakcphil> kitty_ don't talk to me like I am an idiot, yes i can use it and it taps to click, it is anbled in the bios. There is no touchpad tab in the gnome menu anymore!
<Cojage> i know but thats kinda hard on a laptop :p
<Sidewinder1> Cojage, That's what I did in 2007; no problems whatsoever and I love Ubuntu!
<Kr3m1in> Whenever I boot into ubuntu, I cannot use my wifi
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody help me?
<Sidewinder1> Cojage,  Ah, laptop...
<kitty_> ah, see you made it sound like you didn't have the extended features of your touch pad at all, now thats a little more specific
<Kr3m1in> Hello?
<BluesKaj> Cojage, wubi isn't meant for serious really workable installations ...it's a good way to try out linux , but that's about it , IMO
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody please help me?
<Peaker> Upgrade to 11.04 refuses to upgrade after a long "calculating changes". Re-running to see exactly what it says (mentions broken packages and refers to /var/log/dist-upgrade/  . Does anyone know anything about this?
<slakcphil> kitty_ right and i am wondering if it has to do with the gdm update i received
<Sidewinder1> Cojage, What BluesKaj  said. :-)
<kitty_> have you since restarted gdm ?
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody please help me?
<Kr3m1in> Ubuntu will not use my wifi card
<rage> Kr3m1in: Can you give more specific details? People are often unable to advise you otherwise. e.g are you having trouble learning to use your wireless? can you not find the network? is the wireless aplet missing?
<bindi> !ask | Kr3m1in
<ubottu> Kr3m1in: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kr3m1in> Ok
<Kr3m1in> sorry
<mifritscher> ok, erasing all pyc-files helped
<Kr3m1in> Just new to this whole thing
<rage> Kr3m1in: No problem :-)
<Kr3m1in> My wireless won't even find the wireless network
<slakcphil> kitty_ well It wasn't doing it last night, when i booted up this morning it was like this.
<Vonlipwig> Hi, need help. Trying to install latest version of Ubuntu on my laptop.. Gets to the try / install screen and the screen isn't backlit so it's incredibly dark. Any ideas?
<Kr3m1in> rage: Here is this better?
<rage> Kr3m1in: Does your laptop have a wifi switch and is it turned on?
<DirtyDawg> Vonlipwig: it did that with mine too
<DirtyDawg> didnt find a solution
<rage> Kr3m1in: Assuming its a laptop
<Kr3m1in> rage: I do not have a wifi switch, however I do have a 'quick launch' button on my keyboard
<Kr3m1in> rage: yes, it is a laptop
<slakcphil> kitty, gnome 2.30.2
<Vonlipwig> Previous versions have worked.. Did you manage to install?
<Kr3m1in> rage: I have tried it on and off, and still nothing
<rage> Kr3m1in: Does the network icon say wireless is disabled?
<Kr3m1in> rage: it is just the outline of the 'wireless' logo
<Kr3m1in> rage: no veto signs, or anything of the sort
<stef31> bonjour , je suis à la recherche d'une traduction de la documentation d'aide de Nted , en francais of course !
<rage> Kr3m1in: It may look like this http://it.ucmerced.edu/images/docs/ubuntu_810_wireless_config/select-network-mod.png
<Sidewinder1> Cojage, As I'm sure you're well aware, there is a learning curve involved; as long as you do your research and don't rush in, willy-nilly clicking on OK and Yes...I'm sure you;ll be OK.:-)
<Vonlipwig> If I install an old version of Ubuntu would it auto update to latest?
<rage> Kr3m1in: Alternatively like this https://wiki.edubuntu.org/TUDelft-wireless?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=wireless-enable.png
<pOpOtyTO> bonjour
<supertramp_> idanthony
<Kr3m1in> rage: I'm pretty sure the wireless option was turned on
<Sidewinder1> !fr > stef31
<ubottu> stef31, please see my private message
<slakcphil> kitty, yep a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart did nothing, still have only a General and Accessibility tab in Mouse Preferences window
<rage> Kr3m1in: Can you see your network listed? like in the first picture?
<DirtyDawg> Vonlipwig: thats kinda what i did, i pressed upgrade at the update software thing, then when it updated i still couldnt see the screen, on the boot menu "use previous linux" worked for some reason, so formatted it and just used the LTS version
<Kr3m1in> rage: no, I can't see any
<kitty_> hmm
<stef31> ok sorry people ! thx see you soon
<rage> Kr3m1in: And its definitely enabled in that menu?
<Vonlipwig> Ok thanks, I will give that a go.
<Kr3m1in> rage: I'm pretty sure...
<Kr3m1in> rage: will you wait so I can go to my second computer, boot ubuntu on this one and use irc on the other one?
<rage> Kr3m1in: I'm afraid I'm out of ideas
<Mahmood> I'm Back - My Ubuntu Froze XD
<rage> Kr3m1in: It might be worth searching to see if anyone else is having trouble with your specific model of laptop
<Kr3m1in> rage: well like I said 'I'm pretty sure' not completely sure if the option is there.
<rage> It might narrow down what the problems
<Kr3m1in> rage: just give me five minutes?
<rage> Kr3m1in: I'm afraid I've got to go
<Kr3m1in> rage: ah ok
<rage> Kr3m1in: Best of luck though
<Kr3m1in> rage: thansk for your help
<Kr3m1in> rage: thanks*
<lotuspsychje> mahmood: did u find the tweak?
<Mahmood> lotuspsychji: Nope, Did You?
<lotuspsychje> mahmood: neither did i, froze too had to relogin
<xxiao> is there a way to remote-apt-repository instead of manually deleting in /etc/apt/source*?
<slakcphil> so does anyone still have the touchpad tab in mouse preferences? ...of course running 10.04 LTS fully updated on a laptop?
<Mahmood> lotuspsychje: Same Here :/ Still Looking Though :D
<slakcphil> i think i will report a bug on this
<rubydiamond> Hi Friends
<rubydiamond> getting this error
<n8wulf> hi ppl, how do I get my sidebar to not cover or be covered by maximized Apps like in this screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/4eB1O.png ?
<rubydiamond> dpkg: warning: while removing openssh-client, unable to remove directory '/usr/bin/sftp': Operation not permitted - directory may be a mount point?
<rubydiamond> dpkg: warning: while removing openssh-client, unable to remove directory '/usr/bin/sftp': Operation not permitted - directory may be a mount point?
<FloodBot1> rubydiamond: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruif13> hia
<lotuspsychje> wb ruif13
<ruif13> :S trying to connect my android tablet to ubuntu
<ruif13> but.. it's hard :S
<lotuspsychje> ruif13: we can't find the launcher to bottom option
<BluesKaj> Kr3m1in, do you know which wifi chip your latop uses?
<marcagio> Hi everyone, you guys would save my life by finding out how to get RTL8188CE to work with Ubuntu 11.04 Kernel : 2.6.38-8 ... I looked all over the place, pure Debian supports it with firmware-realtek but Ubuntu will crash that as soon as I update 'cause it is supposed to be in firmware-linux... I have no clue where to look next...
<Vaati> wow, this is a lot of people..
<rubydiamond> also need help about 'undefined symbol: rb_prohibit_interrupt
<rubydiamond> getting above error for a library based on c
<kleopatra> Can it be that cd-discid  brings me flase values? I get 9a0e5c0b  for an album, but in freedb it is 960e5d0b. Am i doing somethig wrong?
<n8wulf> hopefully some1 saw my question ? about unity sidebar behaviour...
<Mahmood> Hello World, In Ubuntu 11.04, How Do You Remove The Mail Icon At The Toop Righthand Corner Toolbar?
<slakcphil> Mahmood, the Evolution button?
<n8wulf> Mahmood: Unity or Gnome edition?
<Mahmood> slakcphil: Yup, How?
<jokoon> hello
<jokoon> quesation
<slakcphil> right click and select remove from panel?
<jokoon> question
<n8wulf> lohey
<Mahmood> slakcphil: Can't
<lotuspsychje> so i guess unity launcher cant be moved to bottom?
<slakcphil> Mahmood huh...
<n8wulf> http://i.imgur.com/4eB1O.png
<onetwo> hi someone familiar with vsftp??
<Mahmood> lotuspsychje: Didn't Find A Way Until Now ...
<slakcphil> Mahmood I just removed mine...
<n8wulf>  how do I get my sidebar to not cover or be covered by maximized Apps like in this screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/4eB1O.png ?
<Mahmood> slakcphil: Which Ubuntu Are You Using? I Am Using 11.04
<jokoon> I made a simple bitmap font .FON in windows with some font tool for windows (softy, you could just use it like in paint), and I want to do the same for ubuntu, are there any choice better than fontforge ?
<slakcphil> 10.04
<Mahmood> slakcphil: See, In Ubuntu 11.04, You Can't Do That...
<sagaci> probably something in compizconfig-settings-manager
<KatronixSerf> what's the best way to convert mp3 to ogg via just a command line?
<slakcphil> Mahmood, do you not have the option?
<Mahmood> slakcphil: Nope :(
<slakcphil> Mahmood, dang
<marcagio> Tabarnak de calisse, RTL8188ce in ubuntu 11.04 ??? please, anyone?
<p0op-> compdoc: I tried nomodeset but still doesnt work
<slakcphil> I am backing up and going back to CentOS, whos with me?
<slakcphil> j/k
<RickX> can anyone tell me where the tables showing update/upgrade install % success  are?
<n8wulf> there is some serious growing pains with 11.04
<jokoon> gah answer me please !
<n8wulf> there are sorry
<marcagio> 11.04 à marde de calisse
<slakcphil> I would like one person in this channel to confirm they have Touchpad tab in Sytem > Preferences > Mouse (running updated 10.04)
<slakcphil> of course if they are running on a lappy
<compdoc> p0op-, either the driver isnt working for you, or the refresh rate is being set too high and your screen cant support it
<erkan^> !movie
<slakcphil> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<n8wulf> sorry slak, running 11.04 here
<KatronixSerf> what's the best way to convert mp3 to ogg via just a command line?
<slakcphil> thx n8wulf
<slakcphil> someones listening....
<n8wulf> slak
<n8wulf> yes
<n8wulf> did u see the pevious post?
<Lantizia> anyone recognize this style of script (i.e. know what utility made it - or is meant to read it?).... http://pastebin.com/SBhnt2nS
<n8wulf> in reply to you?
<n8wulf> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<JoshuaL> Lantizia, looks like json to me
<slakcphil> oh sh1t... My lappy isn't even showing my battery status.... maybe it somehow thinks it is a desktop..... no difference when i plug into the wall or anything
<JoshuaL> Lantizia, but it can be anything :p
<n8wulf> slak: lol
<slakcphil> GOING FOR REBOOT!!!!!!!!! thx
<n8wulf> I need a Bug back in Unity
<Lantizia> JoshuaL, doesn't look like json to me :S what about the semicolons?
<marcagio> really. nobody has any idea about getting this FU**ING RTL8188CE to work in SH**TY NATTY ????
<n8wulf> nope
<n8wulf> no idea about realtek
<n8wulf> windows drivers?
<n8wulf> seems like Natty is gonna do a lot of damage to impressions...
<JoshuaL> Lantizia, sorry then I do not know.
<Ograws> @Everyone: I need help with ubuntu
<n8wulf> Ograws: go!
<roar> good morning
<Ograws> @n8wulf: How do i get Wireless nternet to work
<n8wulf> which version of Ubuntu/
<n8wulf> ?
<Ograws> @n8wulf: Ubuntu 10.10
<marcagio> n8wulf, you're definately right, and installing unity by default was a mistake I personaly think...
<Sidewinder1> marcagio, You could always install Lucid, 10.04 and see if ti works better for you.
<Sidewinder1> it
<marcagio> Sidewinder1 n'ah... didn't work either...
<sk_> who know the channel of c develop
<lotuspsychje> mahmood: take a look at this: http://www.uberwolf.com/2011/04/03/beaten-to-the-unity-launcher/
<Sidewinder1> marcagio, You're not using wubi, are you?
<n8wulf> I've been using ubuntu for close to 3 yrs now, only OS on all my Workstations... and Man i'm battling with Unity
<marcagio> although i've been able to install it in the past, I was fu**ing around with workarounds... but updates always came in to fu** things up...
<Ograws> fuck Unity piece of shit
<IdleOne> Ograws: Please no cursing
<marcagio> Sidewinder1, I've installed on the whole system
<Ograws> sorry :)
<kaileenm> Hi all.  I'm trying to install Unbuntu onto a Mac OS X machine.  Not a noob and going on seven hours with little cooperation.  On reboot, Ubuntu ISO will go to setup screen but any selected option goes to a blinking cursor and nothing else.  Any thoughts?
<marcagio> wubi is for the weak
<Sidewinder1> marcagio, Agreed.
<marcagio> kaileenm did you try installing Refit?
<kaileenm> yep.  it doesn't even recognize the CD, have to 'option' it.
<Sidewinder1> marcagio, It's meant for those of timid heart to try ubuntu; IMHO...
<Sidewinder1> marcagio, BTW, what is RTL 8188CE?
<marcagio> kaileenm, what kind of mac is it?
<n8wulf> Sidewinder: a network card
<marcagio> Sidewinder1 a USB wifi device manufactured by realtek
<KatronixSerf> what's the best way to convert mp3 to ogg via just a command line?
<Ograws> ffmpeg is the best
<Sidewinder1> marcagio, Oh, OK; I have no experience whatsoever with one of those,...Sorry. :-(
<kaileenm> when it finally boots from the CD, it shows a little keyboard, equal sign, and little man in circle.  I press some keys and it goes to setup screen.  I then select "Try Ubuntu" and it goes to blinking cursor.  FYI the same blinking cursor is with every option.  Macbook Pro 5.8.*
<KatronixSerf> thanks Ograws
<n8wulf> USB Wifi is a Peach
<Ograws> no prob
<kaileenm> I've read that there may be some issues with Macbook Pro.  I'm really digging ubuntu though so I hope there are some options.
<marcagio> Sidewinder1 no problem, I'll survive i guess
<kaileenm> (Ubuntu is on other machine/Windows 7)
<kaileenm> Any ideas marcagio?
<p0op-> compdoc: I can get to the virtual tty by pressing ctrl+alt+F1, can i set anything from here regarding the driver, refresh rate?
<Mahmood> Funny Thing Is, I USED To Have Windows 7, But Then It Got Infected, Ruined and Messed Up. So I Got Ubuntu and It's Working Out Great :)
<marcagio> kaileenm, is your macbook pro running an intel processor?
<mun> hi
<martin___> how do I enable IPv6 on my Ubuntu Server? I have a gateway and an address from my provider
<kaileenm> yes
<mun> if i uninstall pulseaudio, will i still be able to play/record sound
<Sidewinder1> marcagio, Even though you're pissed, frustrated, I'm sure that with perciverence and maybe some assistance from the forums you'll work it out>
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu is great isnt it mahmood
<Ograws> ubuntu is the best os ever
<Ograws> for now
<Mahmood> lotuspsychje: Yeah, Especially When You Can Move The Unity Bar *Being Sarcastic* XD
<lotuspsychje> agree ograws
<marcagio> kaileenm, did you leave it some time to boot up? (booting from CDrom can take a while)
<lotuspsychje> lol mahmood
<Mahmood> :)
<kaileenm> yes, the cd stops spinning and nothing happens for several minutes
<lotuspsychje> running natty 64bit on ssd drive
<lotuspsychje> its very fast
<compdoc> p0op-, sorry, but Ive fixed that problem for myself with nomodeset on the kernel line in grub, so Im not an expert how other ways to resolve it. If you cant get an answer here, you will get great results on the mailing list
<Skaperen> lotuspsychje: try a striped RAID of SSDs
<compdoc> Ograws, it is pretty great
<lotuspsychje> wich brand you using skaperen?
<Skaperen> lotuspsychje: or just load everything into RAM and don't use swap
<jqke> some people here have money...
 * Skaperen ducks
<marcagio> kaileenm what version of ubuntu are you trying to boot up? 11.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<kaileenm> @marcagio, yes, 11.04
<lotuspsychje> mine ssd is trancend
<Ograws> testing
<Skaperen> lotuspsychje: I have a couple machines with Intel SSDs drives at work
<Skaperen> lotuspsychje: for home I'm thinking of doing the RAM hack
<kaileenm> I literally scoured every doc and forum and can't find anything
<lukai> hello every one
<pksadiq> Why doesn't ctrl+z or  ctrl+c work in ash(initramfs) busybox?
<hyper_ch> where does Ubuntu 11.04 store the custom launchers from the tob panel/bar ?
<Mahmood> lukai: Peace
<lukai> what
<Skaperen> the SSDs that plug straight into PCIe 16x have the fastest around
<marcagio> kaileenm, i've just looked on the internet for some ressources, i'm very sorry but didn't find anything... i'm usin a late 2006 iMac and had no problem installing 10.04
<Kr3m1in> Hello can anybody help me? Ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> kaileenm, Did you check the md5sum on the iso that you downloaded?
<dabukalam> how can I mount a hfs+ partition as writable in Ubuntu?
<kaileenm> @marcagio, ok, thanks for the help, I appreciate it.  @Sidewinder1, no I didn't.  Do you think some information is missing from the iso?
<lotuspsychje> skaperen: the seem to be very fast
<marcagio> Kr3mlin, what do you mean Ubuntu? this is a channel for refrigerators support
<Mahmood> Lol
<tones> dabukalam: I think you need to enable write support in the kernel, but it's not stable
<Sidewinder1> kaileenm, That's the way to make sure that the iso is EXACTLY correct; that might be the problem.
<Mahmood> One Question, About IRC (irssi) In General. Is It Safe While Using irssi? Are You Bound To Get Infected? Are You Vurnerable?
<dabukalam> tones, i've done it before with fat, and i'm currently booted live on a macbook trying to repair a drive error, but i need write privs obviously. is there no -o way of doing it?
<lotuspsychje> mahmood: i dont think latest issri got exploits
<marcagio> Mahmood, just don't connect to it as root, don't install the crap ppl send you deliberately and wear a condom
<kaileenm> @Sidewinder1, ok, thanks. I've tried burning two different downloaded isos to both a DVD and CD and they both have the same results.  Any thoughts on how to accurately check the checksum from Mac OS X?
<Mahmood> lotuspsychje: Ok :)
<Sidewinder1> kaileenm, I only use it in operating system downloads as they must be correct and complete; all the times I've run it it comes up with an exact match; that way you're sure...
<Mahmood> marcagio: Lol, Thanks XD
<lukai> is anyone here
<Mahmood> lukai: Yes
<kaileenm> oh, ok
<marcagio> lukai no we're over there
<Sidewinder1> kaileenm, Sorry, I know very little about MAC. :-(
<kaileenm> no problem, thanks for the help!
<Mahmood> Lol @ marcagio XD
<Sidewinder1> No prob.
<Rigorm0rtis> We're on the Internet! *waves arms*
<marcagio> viva the internets
<DirtyDawg> \o/
<Kr3m1in> Hello, I have a problem. Ubuntu is not seeing any of my wireless networks. Can somebody help me with this? (Wireless network works fine with an Intel Macbook as well as an Intel Compaq Presario CQ56-219WM running Windows 7.)
<Mahmood> Hey Mother - Oh Wait, PRIMITIVE PARENTS :D
<tones> dabukalam: dabukalam: I haven't tried, but if -o rw doesn't work, then you don't have a write-enabled driver, for one reason or another
<lotuspsychje> kr3mlin did u install wifi drivers,?
<Kr3m1in> Where can I get them?
<lotuspsychje> kr3mlin: additional drivers
<Kr3m1in> lotupsychje: I am an advanced OSx and Win7 user, so if you can tell me how to look them up, I would be able to work things out
<andeeeuk_> can anyone recomend how to upgrade to gnome3 from unity?
<andeeeuk_> I would be good to do it successfully :P
<IdleOne> !gnome3 | andeeeuk_
<ubottu> andeeeuk_: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<acke_> Hello Im having trouble whit imgburn cant find My Cd-rom. When searching for SCSI/ATAPI devices imgbur says that it dont have Access to the device
<Kr3m1in> lotuspsychje: Where can I find the drivers?
<lotuspsychje> kr3mlin: can u connect your ubuntu box to cable?
<marcagio> Kr3mlin, installing drivers for ubuntu is quite different from other OSes
<marcagio> alright, i'm out of here, have a nice day everyone!
<Kr3m1in> Argh.
<frode_> D
<Kr3m1in> I don't think I have any Lan cords
<andeeeuk_> I heard that people have got it working and it is stable
<lotuspsychje> kr3mlin: best way is lan cable and find wifi drivers first
<IdleOne> andeeeuk_: that is possible but it currently is not supported here. best advice I can give you is the PPA and do some research.
<Rigorm0rtis> Okay guys, having a bit of an issue here. My /var filesystem is full on a server of mine. Looking in there, it seems that about 20GB of it (about half of it) is in /var/lib/mlocate. What are those files in there, why are they so big, and how can I get them under control?
<Kr3m1in> Where would I find them?
<andeeeuk_> IdleOne, ok thanks
<lukai> hello hello hello
<lotuspsychje> kr3mlin: depends on what drivers u need: ubuntu software centre or synaptic
<frode_> Question: Are we able to portforward to a Paralell Desktop Ubuntu from a Macbook Pro?
<lukai> no one talk to me
<lukai> ?
 * Sidewinder1 Says hello to lukai
<Ograws> whats up lukai?
<jokoon> hum, any global shortcut to pause banshee ?
<Ograws> Best free remote desktop client for all os anybody?
<n8wulf> teamviewer
<n8wulf> realVNC
<Kr3m1in> Ograws: Teamviewer
<lukai> i need to help
<Kr3m1in> Ograws: http://www.teamviewer.com/
<Ograws> Teamviewr and realVNC
<lukai> who can help me
<Ograws> sounds good ppl thaks
<IdleOne> lukai: ask your question
<Kr3m1in> Ograws: Not familiar with RealVNC, however I am very experienced with Teamviewer and it works great.
<Ograws> thnaks for the suggestion Kr3mlin
<lukai> thank you
<Ograws> and n8wulf
<lukai> i'm fine now
<n8wulf> cool
<Mahmood> Well, I'm Leaving Now. Cya Later Everyone :)
<Ograws> bye Mahmood
<n8wulf> bye
<Mahmood> Plus I Have To Study For M Final Exams XD
<Sidewinder1> Bye Mahmood
<Mahmood> Cya :D
<n8wulf> vistaswitch: I wonder what your last operatinf system was?
<n8wulf> *operating
<Ograws> what other distros do you guys like and used before?
<MacSkyrate> Question: Are we able to portforward to a Paralell Desktop Ubuntu from a Macbook Pro?
<vistaswitch> I'm on vista, and once I get a blank cd, I'll switch to ubuntu.
<n8wulf> PinguyOS is very nice
<Ograws> I've heard of it
<Ograws> Vista sucks
<Kr3m1in> vistaswitch: Do you have a 2 GB flashdrive?
<Ograws> no ofenc
<n8wulf> has a very nice and rounded end product
<tones> MacSkyrate: why don't you ask on a mac channel?
<vistaswitch> I have one laying around here somewhere.
<impiza> ograws i am using linux mint 11
<Kr3m1in> vistaswitch: You can install Ubuntu with a flashdrive.
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<n8wulf> so get unetbootin and put the iso on a flash
<DirtyDawg> isnt that 11 still RC?
<MacSkyrate> tones: is that the right place? hmm thnx.. any popular places to recommend?
<Kr3m1in> vistaswitch: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<vistaswitch> I thought that only worked for live disrtos.
<impiza> i am using mac os x , windows 7 ultimate
<Ograws> sorry my bad
<Kr3m1in> impiza: haha same!
<impiza> and linux mtn
<impiza> yep
<impiza> rc
<Ograws> Linux mint is good too
<n8wulf> vista: you can install anything that's on CD to unetbootin
<n8wulf> mint is good yes
<tones> MacSkyrate: probably, I don't think many people here will use mac, and those who do probably don't know how... But I don't know any mac channels, sorry
<impiza> unetbootin is a great app
<Ograws> kde is a good DE
<Kr3m1in> Who needs Mac help?
<impiza> mint 11 startup bootdisk creater doesnot work wll
<tones> Kr3m1in: MacSkyrate
<Kr3m1in> MacSkyrate: What do you need help with?
<Kr3m1in> tones: Thanks, I'll try to help him.
<n8wulf> my opinion, mint is really nice as a 1st Ubuntu flav
<tones> Kr3m1in: no problem
<n8wulf> but eventually you upgrade to something like ZorinOS or PinguyOS
<compdoc> mint?! someone get a rope!
<jackster> n8wulf, is it called mint because it's a 'flavour' of ubuntu?
<jackster> :-D
<n8wulf> then you decide to go do all the Modding yorself and you install Natty Unity
<slakcphil> yay, it worked... thx everyone. It was a small bug(haven't looked through the logs yet) seems the kernel thought it was a desktop and didn't load the synaptics stuff
<n8wulf> and sit all day trying to not feel like an ID10T
<oCean> !afk > d484|away
<ubottu> d484|away, please see my private message
<martin___> !afk | margin___
<ubottu> margin___: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<martin___> !afk | martin___
<ubottu> martin___, please see my private message
<Flynsarmy> Which is the file in your home directoyr that holds all the nautilus bookmarks?
<Ograws> bye evryone i wish you luck in the world of tech
<n8wulf> see u soo again
<tones> Flynsarmy: probably .nautilus, or .config/nautilus, or maybe even .bookmarks?
<n8wulf> good guess
<Flynsarmy> ahh got it. i think it was .gtk-bookmarks
<avernos> how can i erase clean the cache of apt-get? cant install some packages because several errors, corrupted data, dpkg: error processing, corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive...
<MonkeyDust> avernos: try apt-get autoclean
<n8wulf> with a sudo infront
<avernos> kk
<avernos> ty
<n8wulf> kwl
<haltija> hello.
<n8wulf> hi
<superman097> where is quagga file configuration?
<n8wulf> wow, is it goodnight time?
<tones> n8wulf: you're chatty
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody help me with my wifi on Ubuntu?
<Kr3m1in> My wifi menu says Wired Network - Disabled
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody help me?
<tones> Kr3m1in: That just means it's not using your ethernet, wired isn't the same as wifi
<Kr3m1in> tones: Yes I know
<Kr3m1in> tones: I guess I need a driver?
<n8wulf> Kr3ml!n: cables connecting right?
<tones> Kr3m1in: sorry :P
<Kr3m1in> Ah crap.
<Kr3m1in> Ok then
<Kr3m1in> thanks
<n8wulf> lol... was it the cables?
<Guest69222> hello every one
<n8wulf> hi
<n8wulf> we charge by the minute, how may I be of service to you?
<n8wulf> oops, that's the Redmond channel
<volvo_f16> kalispera
<n8wulf> arepsilak?
<Guest69222> 123
<Guest69222> exit
<Guest69222> quit
<n8wulf> just close the window
<n8wulf> I'm having fun here
<jokoon> how do I install a font I made ?
<Sx3wex005K> Hello everbody, How run HT in Ubuntu 10.10 in P4 2.0 GHz ?
<n8wulf> HT/
<n8wulf> ?
<n8wulf> jokoon: just copy it into your ~/home/.fonts folder
<jokoon> great ! thanks !
<ps123> can any one help me to upgrade from KDE t
<Sx3wex005K> n8wulf: HyperThreading
<ps123> can any one help me to upgrade from KDE to grome
<n8wulf> HyperThreading is just a Marketing Gimmick (sorry Intel)
<go8765432_em> anybody use empathy? why she dont remember my favorite irc channels ?
<xangua> ps123: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<n8wulf> go8765432_em: I'd love an answer to that too
<xangua> go8765432_em: empathy is vert limited for irc
<ps123> xangua: I want to upgrade Backtrack KDE will it work ??/
<mitnick> itali???????????
<IdleOne> !it | mitnick
<ubottu> mitnick: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Sx3wex005K> n8wulf: ok
<go8765432_em> n8wulf: why?
<xangua> ps123: backtrack is not suorted here+
<jokoon> Sx3wex005K I hope you have a degree in kernel or processor architecture in order to ask about something you dont even understand
<ps123> ok
<ps123> then in where ???
<IdleOne> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<n8wulf> because that's one of my issues I've been googling all day
<tones> ps123: a different distro :P
<mitnick> thanks
<IdleOne> prego
<unefa> thanks
<Ognar> I've been looking all over for a way to transfer photos to my iphone, but nothing works.  I tried TriPod and GpixPod.  Anyone find anything that works?
<ps123> ok thanks every one.. I check other channels.. :)
<ps123> exit
<n8wulf> I tried the Click on Conversation, tick on Favourite Channel/Room option
<go8765432_em> n8wulf: because that's one of my issues I've been googling all day -this answer for me ?)
<n8wulf> but opening Empathy after reboot it doesn't show
<tones> Ognar: There are tools, but they're all awkward and experimental. I would just use dropbox :)
<n8wulf> go8765432_em: yes
<n8wulf> sorry
<go8765432_em> n8wulf: may be this work only if you edintify your nick with nickserv?
<vistaswitch> I've read in several locations that it's possible to install grub to a partition, not your mbr. None of them provided clear instructions how to do so. Has anyone here tried this and did it work?
<n8wulf> go8765432_em: I've registered
<c0mrade316> Can anyone suggest me an IRC for computer networks ?
<tones> vistaswitch: yes, to the pbr
<n8wulf> lanChat
<Ognar> OK that makes sense.  Hopefully we'll see a nice photo manager come along.
<cayphed> hi all, can someone help me with this please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764667
<vistaswitch> Does the ubuntu install disk provide an option to do this?
<tones> vistaswitch: but you still need a bootloader capable of chainloading
<go8765432_em> n8wulf: you identify it after login?
<rubydiamond> stuck in a weird issue
<rubydiamond> http://pastie.org/private/5nfh6sdf6oubvgqwy6g
<rubydiamond>  unable to make backup link of `./usr/bin/sftp' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<go8765432> n8wulf, i try to do it now
<tones> vistaswitch: I don't know, i don't use ubuntu, but you would still need to install grub to the mbr anyway
<rubydiamond> halp
<c0mrade316> anyone suggest me an IRC  on computer networks pls ???
<vistaswitch> Oh, thanks.
<n8wulf> go8765432_em: I've registered long time ago, so if I join Freenode, I automatically login as n8wulf
<jokoon> n8wulf do I have to rebuild the font cache after I copied the font ? btw I copied it in ~/.font/ not in ~/home/.font/ does it change something ?
<n8wulf> path is correct
<jokoon> your or mine ?
<n8wulf> your path
<c0mrade316> anyone suggest me an IRC  on computer networks pls
<n8wulf> irc : google for lanchat
<xangua> c0mrade316: freenode ;)
<IdleOne> c0mrade316: ##networking
<c0mrade316> Ty guys :)
<n8wulf> comrade are you looking for a irc client
<n8wulf> or a channel?
<c0mrade316> n8wulf: Channel
<joe123> ith99
<go8765432_x> n8wulf, this is bug? now you use empathy?
<n8wulf> on the fonts... have you tried rebooting? then open Libre and check if it shows under your fonts
<go8765432_x> n8wulf, do you try to edit config in text editor ?
<c0mrade316> n8wulf: Learning tcp/ip, i have few doubts.. so i need someone to help
<martin___> ask
<go8765432_x> n8wulf, or something else...
<c0mrade316> n8wulf: Do you any channel as suggestion ?
<xangua> c0mrade316: /list ; and search for it
<xangua> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<c0mrade316> Okay..
<cayphed> can I get a hand with this cpu loading problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764667 please and thank you. :)
<go8765432_x> n8wulf, what about manually change config?
<tigreton> hi
<cayphed> hi tigreton :)
<cupuaco> screen /part
<tigreton> i have a server at 1and1 and i can access to the ssh with the System Access Emergency. When i'm there i can't ping anything, google, ips etc, it says the host is unrecheable. And I can't access ssh like always, connection timed out
<Dman675> exuse me im trying to enable root how do i do it
<n8wulf> go8765432_em: do you have steps for the Edit of Config?
<cayphed> sudo su?
<Dman675> im using 10.04
<Dman675> yes sudo
<Aln31> Ho :)
<Aln31> Hi*
<n8wulf> type sudo and then the command
<n8wulf> eg: sudo ls
<Dman675> ok sudo -i
<Dman675> ill try that
<spl0it> I just booted up for the first time in a couple of days...my mouse isn't working... I checked my xorg.conf file and it was commented out.. uncommented and still nothing - any suggestions? /dev/input/mouse0 doesn't seem to exist anymore
<Aln31> I've some problems with Urban Terror on 11.04
<cayphed> or type sudo su then all the commands you want to do for 15min
<Dman675> it says please enter password
<n8wulf> tadaa
<Aln31> I've some problems with Urban Terror on 11.04 -> it freezes in exit, can someone help me?
<Dman675> there is no password
<cayphed> thats what you want
<n8wulf> you have a SysAdmin thats protecting your system against you
<candrea> Dman675, sudo asks for your user's password
<go8765432_x> n8wulf, sorry but i know english not good and i dont understand what you mean in last message
<Dman675> k
<Dman675> ok  thnx
<n8wulf> go8765432_em: you said I must edit a config file to get Empathy favourites sorted
<jokoon> CACA POO
<jokoon> awesome
<n8wulf> can you tell me which config file?
<cayphed> @Aln31 goto #ubuntuforums n talk there
<Aln31> Okay
<n8wulf> is there a channel for Unity/
<n8wulf> ?
<spl0it> It appears the xorg.conf file was changed with that last dist-upgrade... any suggestions to get things working again? (mouse won't work, not sure what to do here)
<xangua> n8wulf: /j #ubuntu
<n8wulf> lol
<n8wulf> xangua you are a comedian
<piglit> i need to automatically mount sdb8 to my ubuntu OS how do i do that?
<piglit> it is a internal HDD
<tones> piglit: fstab
<go8765432_x> n8wulf, i dont find it too...  i think may be you know what config file contain information about favorite channels...
<n8wulf> go8765432_em: sorry no
<jokoon> HALP: the font I copied in .font/ doesn't show up in a font dialog, what did I do wrong ? BDT font btw
<spl0it> mouse not working after last update - Anyone? a suggestion as to where to start would be great... I can't browse the web to look for a solution...
<Zarquod> cayphed: Looks like you're actually having trouble w/ your HDD. Have you checked the cables?
<spl0it> nm
<spl0it> re-plugged it in
<spl0it> wtf#
<n8wulf> splOit... sorry, nto me
<n8wulf> pass
<n8wulf> not
<n8wulf> bbl
<jtreminio> Morning all - I've installed XAMPP instead of the individual Apache/PHP packages. How do I assign the terminal command 'php' to my XAMPP php? I'm following instructions here: https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2009/08/31/custom-terminal-shortcuts-via-bash-aliases/ , and have confirmed that .bashrc is not commenting out the /.bash_aliases lines
<Dman674> im usine WINE to use Xchat-wdk whenever i go to list of channels it chrashes
<impiza_> why u use wine to use xchat
<impiza_> ?
<Dman674> because im in ubuntu
<go8765432_x> anybody know how to fix favorites channels in empathy ?
<xangua> Dman674: xchat has a native version
<tones> Dman674: you do realise ubuntu has it's own irc clients too?
<Dman674> not xchat-wdk
<xangua> go8765432_x: use another client
<impiza_> now i am using linux mint i dont use wint to use xchat
<tones> Dman674: I would say it's better to use a native client
<go8765432_x> xangua, why ? :)
<Dman674> but in not using the normal x-chat in using xchat-wdk
<Dman674> im*
<go8765432_x> xangua, i like it? but only this favorites channels....
<xangua> go8765432_x: already told you empathy is very limited for irc
<jtreminio> Does anyone know how to override bash commands? I want to reassign "php" to custom command.
<tones> Dman674: according to google, xchat-wdk is a fork of xchat developed so it could be used on windows, so you've gone round in a circle...
<candrea> jtreminio, either use 'alias' or a custom function
<jtreminio> candrea, alias does not seem to be working :\
<Dman674> xchat- wdk has more features tho
<go8765432_x> xangua, i dont understand why it is wery limited for irc...?
<candrea> jtreminio, can you paste the alias you are trying to use?
<jtreminio> This is the only thing in my ~/.bash_aliases file: alias php='/opt/lampp/bin/php'
<impiza_> how can i get 30 " before history of my chat from here
<impiza_> i have lost my friends email that he gave me here
<xangua> go8765432_x: beause it is....
<tones> Dman674: features aren't everything, I would try and avoid using wine as much as possible if i were you
<go8765432_x> n8wulf, in russian channel ome man hel me ... http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Where_does_Empathy_save_files_.28accounts.2C_logs.2C_configuration.29.3F
<DJones> Dman674: Are you comparing xchat-wdk to xchat-gnome (that is installed by default in ubuntu) or to xchat proper which you have to install from the repo's?
<xangua> !logs  | impiza_
<ubottu> impiza_: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<candrea> jtreminio, have you checked that .bash_aliases is executed at start?
<candrea> jtreminio, try typing 'alias' (without arguments) in a shell and see if php is there
<DJones> Dman674: You could try asking in ##winehq which is the support channel for wine
<jtreminio> no ... it's not ... do I need to logout to use the alias?
<jtreminio> Sorry, keep forgetting to use usernames!
<jtreminio> candrea, no ... it's not ... do I need to logout to use the alias?
<Dman674> xchat-Gnome?
<vistaswitch> I've found an odd partition in my computer. "EISA Configuration" It's the first partition on the drive, so it's probably acer's recovery partition. When I install ubuntu, will it overwrite that?
<sheker> hi everyone. how do I convince ssh-agent to auto-run?
<candrea> jtreminio, starting a new shell is enough
<Dman674> thees already an xchat in ubuntu!?
<candrea> jtreminio, but note that probably your problem is that your .bashrc does not load .bash_aliases
<jtreminio> candrea, hey! There it is!
<jtreminio> just closed existing terminal and reopened and there it is now.
<tones> Dman674: didn't we mention that?
 * ArielMT is here on IRC using the xchat package in Ubuntu's standard repository, no wine needed.
<DJones> Dman674: xchat-gnome is a cut down version of xchat, the full version of xchat can be installed from the repositories
<Dman674> kk ill just use repo one
<candrea> jtreminio, good, glad to have helped you
<jtreminio> Thanks a ton candrea :)
<Dman674> oh empathy is xchat-gnome!
<georgie> how do you download from xchat irc?
<sheker> anyone? please? I've been stuck with this inability to ssh using a key for hours now... and it seems to be related to the problem.
<dtcummin> what's the proper way to drop traffic for a user using iptables? I've tried --uid-owner but get 'unknown option '--uid-owner''
<DJones> Dman674: No, empathy & xchat-gnome are different app's
<Dman674> oh nvm
<impiza_> from software center
<WaY> hello
<WaY> what media center that supports pvr is better?
<go8765432_x> n8wulf, but in mission-control/accounts/accounts.cfg i dont see favorites information(
<impiza_> thanks ubottu & xangua
<impiza_> i use pidgin not empathy
<Antrikshy> Hey, everyone! I have a question: What are the most essential fixes that should be done to a new Unity install.
<Antrikshy> ?
<georgie> does anybody know how to download stuff through irc?..
<georgie> i'm using xchat
<sheker> Antrikshy: probably remove Unity.
<Antrikshy> And install?
<fontis> 18:06:05] <sheker> Antrikshy: probably remove Unity.
<fontis> lol
<fontis> :d
<Antrikshy> I think Unity is good, but it does have its flaws, which can be fixed.
<tightwork> how much ram does Unity need to run?
<Antrikshy> Not checked yet.
<tightwork> i guess thats a real opened question ..
<ActionParsnip> tightwork: i've ran it on 1Gb
<impiza_> georgie which os u r using now
<ActionParsnip> tightwork: mind you I use nvidia video chips :)
<shiftingcontrol> You tube videos were previousy streamed from /tmp directory,now it is not from there ,can any one tel from where it is streamed ?
<Antrikshy> tightwork: I meant to ask something like "What are your favorite changes that you have done to Unity?
<tightwork> I use xfce because gnome can eat almost 1GB
<georgie> i'm using xchat.
<ActionParsnip> tightwork: on my low ends, I use LXDE, super fast :)
<Antrikshy> I need to try out LXDE.
<Antrikshy> Never used it.
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: there are addons and extensions to handle that, as well as youtube-dl which is a great cLI downloader for youtube
<ActionParsnip> !lxde
<impiza_> georgie if u using ubuntu then just go to software center search there by typing xchat
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde
<xangua> shiftingcontrol: where adobe wants to, lots of pluhgins to download flash videos on opera, firefox, chromium
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu3 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<impiza_> georgie xchat is not an os
<tightwork> even on my high end desktop I use xmonad... guess im not really into all the 'functionality' considering the resources consumed
<impiza_> its an app
<georgie> impiza_: i've xchat installed
<shiftingcontrol> ActionParsnip, yea agreed,but just wanted to know
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: not sure personally
<ubuntuguy> I was reading omgubuntu, and they gave a PPA to change the nautilus interface, so I added it and followed the instructions which required me to run the update manager. I then ran a command to get elementary nautilus. I wanted to remove the theme, I no longer liked it, so I removed the PPA and restarted my computer, nevertheless my natty desktop no longer worked.  I get this error "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/MYUSERNAME
<georgie> i want to know how to download stuff thrugh irc using the client xchat..
<dtcummin> what's the proper way to drop traffic for a user using iptables? I've tried --uid-owner but get 'unknown option '--uid-owner''
<john_rambo> Cant burn iso to DVD+RW    http://pastebin.com/Da9iwMwi
<candrea> ubuntuguy, could you please paste the link to the page you have read?
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: that's not a DVD ISO, it's a CD ISO
<ubuntuguy> I haven't read any page
<ubuntuguy> oh
<ubuntuguy> sec
<DJones> ubuntuguy: What did you install? If it was the Gnome 3 ppa, you'll need to reinstall, gnome 3 & unity aren't compatible at the moment
<tightwork> dtcummin: prolly need to modprobe  somthing...
<kontolgede> ActionParsnip, why ubuntu shipit was closed?
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip, Yes but I have successfully writeen cd iso s to DVD+RWs
<xangua> georgie: you don't
<ActionParsnip> kontolgede: not sure, never used it either
<daedaluz> how do I know my DVD-drive details?
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: did the image pass MD5 test?
<ubuntuguy> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/add-ubuntu-one-style-dark-toolbars-to-all-apps-in-ubuntu/
<tightwork> dtcummin: do like modprobe -l | grep ipt
<ubuntuguy> I installed a nautilus theme
<tightwork> dtcummin: might be one of them
<ActionParsnip> daedaluz: sudo lshw -C drive; sudo lshw -C disk
<ubuntuguy> And tried to remove it
<ubuntuguy> then missed up my windows manager
<ubuntuguy> messed*
<daedaluz> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip, This failure is not specific to this particular image ....... If I try to Burn the same image to a CD R or DVD R it burns without any issues
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: you should still MD5 test the ISO
<candrea> ubuntuguy, please, run this command into a terminal: apt-cache policy nautilus light-themes
<candrea> !paste | ubuntuguy
<ubottu> ubuntuguy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jtreminio> How do I force  .htaccess to always be visible in Nautilus? I don't want ALL hidden files/folders to be visible, though.
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip, BRB
<ubuntuguy> I can't open the termina;
<ubuntuguy> It brought me to the classic theme
<ubuntuguy> I have no ACCESS  ot no applications
<dtcummin> tightwork, got it working
<dtcummin> thanks
<candrea> ubuntuguy, are you using an another computer to chat?
<ubuntuguy> Yes
<hwc> I'm looking at buying a new laptop for the first time in forever.  Anyone have any experience with Linux and the Intel HD Graphics 3000 GMA?
<aeon-ltd> archlinux
<jtreminio> hwc: I know my Dell 17R has Intel Graphics.
<candrea> ubuntuguy, ok, then on the broken computer press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<xangua> !hardware | hwc
<ubottu> hwc: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<candrea> ubuntuguy, from there, you can type your user name and password to login into a console
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | hwc
<ubuntuguy> I can no longer open my desktop, only recovery console
<candrea> ubuntuguy, ah, ok... the recovery console is fine
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuguy: what did you change to cause the issue?
<ubuntuguy> What do I put in?
<jtreminio> How can I show specific hidden files? I want to show ONLY .htaccess, but not all other hidden files/folders (in Nautilus)
<juan_> can anyone tell me what is the old software center on ubuntu 9.04?
<hwc> So if it's not certified, don't buy it?
<ActionParsnip> jtreminio: make a symlink to it
<ubuntuguy> I applied a nautilus theme and then removed the PPA for it
<ubuntuguy> then everything messed up
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip, I downloaded this image from http://lubuntu.net/ .......How to do a MD5  check  ?...I have never done that before
<ActionParsnip> hmc: it will either take some effort to get working, or won't work
<adubz> where is the directory that hard drives automount to in natty 11.04
<candrea> ubuntuguy, aptitude install nautilus=1:2.32.2.1-0ubuntu13 light-themes=0.1.8.13.1
<ActionParsnip> !md5  | john_rambo
<jtreminio> ActionParsnip, that doesn't seem like it would be the best solution ... I simply want to see this file along with all other regular files?
<ubottu> john_rambo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: where you downloaded it from is moot
<ActionParsnip> jtreminio: yes, the link will be seen and will give access to the file but the other files will be hidden
<jtreminio> ActionParsnip, well... that's kind of disapointing I guess
<ActionParsnip> jtreminio: ln -s .htaccess htaccess
<ubuntuguy> It didn't work
<ubuntuguy> problem with aptitude
<tightwork> dtcummin: no problem, yw
<ActionParsnip> jtreminio: assuming you run it in the same folder as contains the hidden file
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip, Isnt that the official Lubuntu site?
<candrea> ubuntuguy, what's the error message?
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: yes
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: but if the data gets mangled in transit, the ISO will fail MD5
<juan_> can anyone tell me how i can get the old software manager the one that had the star rating?
<ubuntuguy> The program "aptitude' can be found in the following packages aptitude aptiude-gtk
<candrea> ubuntuguy, apt-get install aptitude
<ActionParsnip> candrea: that will need sudo
<xangua> .......
<ubuntuguy> Error, I think I'
<ubuntuguy> m just going to do a fresh install
<ubuntuguy> It said
<xangua> you just are ginr in cirlcles, ubuntuguy can yu give an actuall error message¿
<candrea> ActionParsnip, he's using a recovery console, he *should* already be root
<ubuntuguy> problem with Mergelist /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary_i386_pacakges
<avernos> how can i fix my apt? http://pastebin.com/QB0CZ8UJ  i keep having this problem, and i cant fix it
<ActionParsnip> candrea: its good to get folks into good habits :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuguy: run these commands: http://pastebin.com/PZ2hRhne
<adubz> where do usb drives automount to in 11.04 i need to work with command line and copy files off it
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/UCkyVaw0
<adubz> i can see the drive on the desktop
<adubz> the drive is /dev/sdd1
<ubuntuguy> I have to go, will that fix the issue?
<hwc> Regarding hardware support:  should I avoid any un-certified hardware?  And what does it mean if is says "certified Pre-installed only" when nobody sells it pre-installed?
<pkzip> how can i get rid off the framebuffer in grub screen? i want text console only
<go8765432_x> n8wulf, i understand how to fix this bug... :) do you want to know how i do it ?
<escott> avernos, have you deleted the indicated files in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<tones> adubz: /media/<usb_name>
<adubz> i went there nothing is listed
<adubz> do i need to type the uuid
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: youor ISO is bad
<candrea> ubuntuguy, no, this will fix the apt-get issue
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: you will need to redownload
<avernos> escott, i've used apt-get clean and autoclean. i figured thats what it does.. what files should i manually delete?
<tones> adubz: no, are you familiar with the terminal
<tones> *?
<matanya> http://img819.imageshack.us/i/matanyalaptopnatty20110.png/
<matanya> this is my boot chart
<matanya> takes 43 secondes
<escott> avernos, try and delete the files that are listed in the error you posted to pastebin
<Psydoll> exit
<matanya> why?
<tones> run "mount", and see where /de/sdd1 is mounted
<avernos> escott, ok will try
<go8765432_x> n8wulf, are you here?
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: if you use torrents it adds extra checking as well as sharing speed to others
<busigast> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip,  But the lubuntu site mentions no torrent links
<matanya> I looked for extra not needed stuff
<ActionParsnip> matanya: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; clear; dmsg | pastebinit
<matanya> but not sure what is important and what is spare
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<matanya> dmsg: command not found
<ActionParsnip> matanya: sorry:   dmesg | pastebinit
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip, But thats Ubuntu ... I want Lubuntu
<matanya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611480/
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip, I alredy have the Ubuntu iso
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: then why does your pastebin mention lubuntu: http://pastebin.com/UCkyVaw0
<ActionParsnip> hmm, sec
<escott> matanya, much of that time is from ureadahead. which helps spead up the rest of your boot. i'm not seeing much that you could do to make it substantially faster
<matanya> not a good news
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-11.04.iso.torrent
<ActionParsnip> matanya: let me read this, that stupid bootchart means nothing to me
<matanya> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> matanya: [   17.780681] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<ActionParsnip> matanya: sounds like the partition isn't healthy, it takes a while to get swap active (not the gaps in the times in the dmesg output)
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<juan_> what is the name of the software manager that had the star rating in ubuntu 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: simple websearches dude, it's all I did
<anthony_dev> hi. how I can update empathy? or just to check updates?
<avernos> how can i add applets in the new top bar? or panels
<ActionParsnip> juan_: software centre has star ratings
<escott> matanya, im not 100% sure how ureadahead works but it does need to profile the disk access at boot to rebuild the set of files to read-ahead. so when you update major system libraries i think ureadahead has to throw away its previous work and reprofile. if this 45 second boot is after a system update you should reboot and time it again
<go8765432_x> anthony_dev, i update it 5 minutes ago ^)
<juan_> ActionParsnip:but i can't organize them by that, do you remember the old one?
<anthony_dev> go8765432_x: which command I should type to make same thing :O?
<ActionParsnip> juan_: no idea, i don't use software centre, too slow for my tatse
<aboudesk> how can I add new source for ubuntu packages in 11.04?
<juan_> ok thanks. does anyone else know the name of it?
<arand> juan_: gnome-app-install
<go8765432_x> anthony_dev, you must add ppa for gnome 3 and ppa for telepathy. then update ONLY empathy with ONLY she need libraries and then remove ppa :)
<juan_> arand, thanks i'll try it.
<anthony_dev> go8765432_x: omg :O
<juan_> ActionParsnip: how do you look up software then?
<ActionParsnip> juan_: apt-cache search
<juan_> ActionParsnip: hows that work?
<go8765432_x> anthony_dev, i need go.. buy ^)
<xangua> !apt > juan_
<ActionParsnip> juan_: try:  apt-cache search fire
<ubottu> juan_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> juan_: then you can grep the output to make it more intelligent
<anthony_dev> go8765432_x: thanks for your help :D
<tigreton> how i know if ssh is refusing my connections or something like that?
<tigreton> i can't access via ssh my server
<falafell> to rescan my old wallet.dat i run this command right? bitcoin.exe -rescan
<tigreton> falafell go to #bitcoin
<tigreton> heh
<falafell> oh fck lol sorry... wrong tab xD
<ActionParsnip> juan_: I'm a CLI kid for most things
<aboudesk> hw can I add new sources to get software on ubuntu 11.04?
<aeon-ltd> !sources | aboudesk
<ubottu> aboudesk: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Baz418> hey
<Baz418> i want some help heere
<Baz418> i cant open my terminal
<matanya> thanks escott & ActionParsnip
<xangua> Baz418: control+alt+t
<Baz418> it opens for a fraction of a second then exits automatically
<Nectar> Installed ubuntu dual-boot with windows 7. Installed fine. After installation, it asked for a reboot. I rebooted and logged into windows instead of ubuntu. Now ubuntu doesn't work or even show up in the add/remove programs. Any help is appreciated
<thecaptain2000> hi, anybody can point out an howto on how to set up wireless using wpa by hands, without using network manager? I used to do it using /etc/network/interfaces, but my knowledge is obsolete and it does not seem to work anymore
<aboudesk> aeon-ltd, the wiki says: "The Software Sources application can be accessed from the System menu, in Admin -> Software Sources (GNOME)", I can't find the equivaletn in 11.04
<thecaptain2000> and yes, I did google for it
<Baz418> i cant open my terminal for no reason
<ActionParsnip> aboudesk: sudo add-apt-repositort repositorylinkhere
<Baz418> opens and exits auto
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, wubi?
<ActionParsnip> Baz418: press CTRL+ALT+F1, log in then run:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-terminal
<_ProGammer> Hi
<Baz418> ok let me try
<ActionParsnip> Baz418: also use the same screen to kill off any gnome-terminal processes
<Nectar> Sidewinder1> I'll try that, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Baz418: you can get back with CTRL+ALT+F7
<_ProGammer> i want to change icon of .c and cpp file extention ?
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, No! wubi is problematic!
<Baz418> ok
<Baz418> says i must type the user name and password
<Baz418> i type them correctly
<Baz418> then it reappears i must type them again
<Nectar> Sidewinder1> No, just for uninstalling
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, The only reason I asked is you said ubuntu didn't show up in add/remove programs...With dual boot, it never should.
<aboudesk> ActionParsnip, how do I get a console started? I can't even find the console
<BluesKaj> Nectar, that's not a real dual boot with windows if you used wubi .did you install ubuntu while runnining windows?
<Nectar> Sidewinder1> No, I installed 11.04 from a bootable flash drive
<Baz418> no terminal here :/
<Baz418> cant fix it
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, I would reinstall, then boot into ubuntu; if all works fine then try Win.
<_ProGammer> any help ?
<ActionParsnip> aboudesk: press CTRL+ALT+T
<Nectar> Sidewinder1> Ok. Just a moment
<ActionParsnip> _ProGammer: search through your theme, you may find it there
<S74rk7> Hey people!  I have a problem :-S  I was wondering... what should I be looking to do .... IF - I was playing around with different Desktop Environments - I have Ubuntu 11.04 64bit install as my base install - then through apt-get and synaptic package manager - I installed the KDE Desktop Environment and XFCE also - as well as various packages and extras for each...
<Baz418> ActionParsnip,  can you help me with my terminal
<Baz418> did what you said
<BluesKaj> Nectar, let the instll choose the default boot/grub  location
<S74rk7> I'm now starting to run into problems with UID ownership etc... when trying to run the likes of qBittorrent...
<ActionParsnip> Baz418: you could try xterm in the desktop instead
<Baz418> but it keeps asking me for username and password , thought i typed them correctly
<Nectar> BluesKaj: I did that.
<aboudesk> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot, that worked. Is there any easy tip as to how can I find the things I used to find easily previously, under programs, places, system? now I feel like I've never used ubuntu before
<Baz418> xterm?
<S74rk7> there for I was sudo'ing qBittorrent... to get it to load correctly so I can see it and I was able to have control over my files...
<phox_> Hi! How do I make windows, like nautilus, transparent? I have CSSM, but I can't find any effect for that..
<Baz418> im 11.04
<BluesKaj> Nectar, did you see the grub menu when booted up after installing ubuntu?
<Baz418> no xterm
<S74rk7> then I was having to sudo nautilis and dolphin so I could move/delete files that were created by qBittorrent
<Baz418> doesnt work
<Baz418> there is a problem in the gnome - terminal
<ActionParsnip> aboudesk: press Super and type the name of the app you wanna run. Or click 'more apps' then in the top right you will see the old style menu
<S74rk7> now I have tried to delete the file in a sudo session of dolphin... and it wont seem to delete the contents of the recycle bin...
<ActionParsnip> Baz418: xterm is not gnome-terminal, its a differnent app
<BluesKaj> Nectar, in the terminal sudo update-grub
<tdignan> S74rk7: try clicking 'empty recycle bin'?
<Baz418> i know ActionParsnip
<Baz418> but i cant see it
<tdignan> Baz418: alt + f2 type 'xterm'
<ActionParsnip> Baz418: if you press ALT+F2 you can run: xterm    and it will run
<S74rk7> tdignan: I have tried that... and it shows the popup window as if it is deleting the contents... but they are not going at all...
<Baz418> nothing works
<tdignan> odd
<Nectar> BluesKaj: I can see GRUB, but I can't go inside Ubuntu. It just keeps loading
<tdignan> S74rk7: try sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<roger21> hi i don't understand what is ibus and if i need it ?
<S74rk7> and when I sudo run a session as the files are under "root" ownership .... when I write click the "Wastebasket" the option "Empty Wastebasket" is not available --- (dimmed out so I cant click it)
<Baz418> ActionParsnip,  it doesnt work
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, I'm guessing that after Nectar installed ubuntu, then booted directly into win, that there were some configuration issues in the brand new ubuntu install that were not satisfied. That's why I suggested reinstalling and booting immediately into ubuntu, if that makes any sense///
<impiza> any one use iaktkos x
<tdignan> S74rk7: try that command
<tdignan> roger21: you mean dbus?
<roger21> ibus
<tdignan> yes you need it
<tdignan> ibus?
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: It's saying to reboot in Wubi. If I understand correctly, then it detected that there was no proper reboot
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Just a WAG on my part.
<phox_> Hi! How do I make windows, like nautilus, transparent? I have CSSM, but I can't find any effect for that..
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, wubi is not a true ubuntu install; it's installed within the win operating system, if that helps.
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, that may be the case , but if Nectar boots the recovery kernel , perhaps it can be fixed , by choosing repair broken packages in the dialog , thenrebooting
<tdignan> roger21: TIL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<tdignan> roger21: looks like it's for multilingual input.. i am guessing it was pulled in as a dependency of something
<maaadbob> Ubuntu 10.10 with Atheros 9285 (?) wifi cannot connection to a BT home hub using WPA/WPA2. Any ideas???
<tdignan> just leave it alone
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: Yes, but it is still considered a dual boot I suppose
<Bilz> best ubuntu gui for nes?
<Bilz> struggling with fakenes
<ActionParsnip> phox_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5151/can-i-set-up-nautilus-to-use-transparent-background
<tdignan> maaadbob: check dmesg output for clues?
<Nectar> Sidewinder1 and BluesKaj: Thank you both very much. I'll give it a shot
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, With all due respect, not really...
<BluesKaj> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<S74rk7> tdignan: You rock!!  I found a similar command through google but it didn't seem to work... Your's looks as though it has!!
<BluesKaj> as you can see wubi is NOT a dual boot setup
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Thax!
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: Ok
<maaadbob> tdignan : thanks, will try that and see if it offers any clues.
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, No problem :-)
 * Sidewinder1 Wondering if the floodbots are after him, again...:-)
<Sidewinder1> I didn't do it!
<nit-wit> wubi can be called whatever we want the problems arise when a user has problems and this is not confirmed.
<TomFyuri> When ubuntu's bug number 1 will be fixed? :D
<ActionParsnip> TomFyuri: if you ask me, bug 1 is a joke
<nit-wit> TomFyuri, at your rapture what ever that is.;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<TomFyuri> :D
<TomFyuri> No way it can be joke!
<TomFyuri> I can reproduce it!
<TomFyuri> xD
<vistaswitch> Will ubuntu fit on an 80gb partition?
<taglass> vistaswitch: easily
<vistaswitch> Does it got on ext1,2,3,or 4?
<nit-wit> vistaswitch, the correct type of partitions as well
<ActionParsnip> TomFyuri: its a joke because even if ubuntu becomes more used, it makes zero difference to the OS, so its not a bug
<nit-wit> vistaswitch, ext4
<Asad2005> when i ran this command #
<vistaswitch> Thanks.
<TomFyuri> ActionParsnip: Hm.
<Asad2005> when i ran this command #hddtemp /dev/sda i get this
<Asad2005> /dev/sda: OCZ-VERTEX2: 1°C
<cookiemon5ter> why can;t i use dd to put ubuntu iso on usb :/
<Asad2005> sure this is not the correct temp. Does SSDs have atemp sensor?
<AndroUser> hi
<Androidbeing> Hi, Does anybody know when gnome 3 will be available in Ubunto?
<tdignan> cookiemon5ter: because the BIOS has different ways of booting from USB. Some use a filesystem on USB, and some use it as an image.
<escott> Asad2005, its no doubt the right sensor but it probably isn't calibrated correctly
<xangua> !gnome3 | Androidbeing
<ubottu> Androidbeing: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<ttiicc> Im trying to run a program with wine and I get this error message (Im running the LTS version of ubuntu) err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL
<cookiemon5ter> tdignan: how can i get this on usb ? unetbootin ?
<xangua> cookiemon5ter: you can use programs as unetbootin or ubuntu usb creator
<Asad2005> escott: Is there away to calibrate it
<ttiicc> and err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization
<cookiemon5ter> xangua: thanks
<tdignan> cookiemon5ter: i suppose, there's an even easier way though
<ttiicc> any ideas?
<cookiemon5ter> tdignan: what is the easier way ?
<vistaswitch> http://www.processlibrary.com/directory/files/mfc42/24176/
<taglass> cookiemon5ter: It is annoying that Ubuntu is like the only one of the bigger distributions that you can't just dd.
<cookiemon5ter> taglass: indeed
<tdignan> cookiemon5ter: well, the only way I've done it is with this: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<ActionParsnip> cookiemon5ter: use unetbootin
<Snicers-Android> what does DD mean?
<tdignan> but that's windows software
<cookiemon5ter> i am currently using gentoo and i will need to compile like 10 things to get unetbootin :/
<vistaswitch> DD Means data destroy.
<ActionParsnip> ttiicc: what app?
<tdignan> sounds like a gentoo problem
<cookiemon5ter> vistaswitch: think it means disc dump
<Snicers-Android> why cant you dd ubuntu?
<tdignan> I'm currently using Windows 7, and I could create a linux usb in one click
<tdignan> take that, gentoo
<ttiicc> ActionParsnip: it's a windows program which I ytry to run with wine
<ActionParsnip> tdignan: yep, so can Ubuntu
<escott> Asad2005, i suppose calibration is the wrong word really. its not scaled properly. the hddtemp application looks at a database of temperature sensor values and scales them into the proper true temperature ranges. you would have to reverse engineer that scale
<tdignan> sweet
<ActionParsnip> ttiicc: yes, what is the name!!
<cookiemon5ter> tdignan: also i need to compile dosfstools =p
<vistaswitch> It actually stands for data description.
<tdignan> cookiemon5ter: that's why I don't use gentoo
<ttiicc> ActionParsnip: BatteryCheck.exe
<tdignan> one day you will realize how valuable your time is
<cookiemon5ter> hopefully one of these BINHOSTs have the binaries
<ActionParsnip> tdignan: you can use:  emerge unetbootin   in gentoo ;)
<tdignan> ActionParsnip: i know, I'm a former gentoo user
<tjiggi_fo> cookiemon5ter, just use a live cd to install to the usb - disconnect your HDD if you don't want to mess up GRUB@
<cookiemon5ter> tdignan: i am currently switching to debian/ubuntu on all systems
<tdignan> it's the waiting for it to compile part that bugs me
<ActionParsnip> ttiicc: is it for a lenovo?
<harushimo> text editors. I use vim  and emacs. I want one where its more intuitive like auto indenting, line numbers...etc. Any suggestions
<ttiicc> yes
<taglass> harushimo: vim :)
<ActionParsnip> tdignan: still a single command (similatr to a click ;))
<harushimo> I use vim already
<tdignan> harushimo: vim has autoindent, smartindent, and cindent modes
<taglass> harushimo: vim :)  set ai set number
<ttiicc> ActionParsnip: Yes, to check if the battery should be return or not (for free of charge)
<tdignan> that can be used for your different filetypes via ftplugin
<Snicers-Android> dd stands for data description
<tdignan> vim has excellent indenting ;)
<ActionParsnip> ttiicc: that app will plug into the acpi in windows so I very much doubt it will work at all in Linux
<harushimo> I wrote .vimrc file. It still won't take from the file
<cookiemon5ter> my 26 months of gentoo taught me a lot but i work for a living nowadays
<ttiicc> ActionParsnip: how did you know I hat I Lenovo?
<priyank_> hi
<priyank_> ?
<TomFyuri> cookiemon5ter: you are using Ubuntu again?
<aeon-ltd> priyank_: yes? got a problem with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ttiicc: http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=BatteryCheck.exe
<taglass> harushimo: http://vimcasts.org
<ActionParsnip> ttiicc: websearching exists
<priyank_> is there anyone alive?
<priyank_> i need help with audio enhancement
<ActionParsnip> priyank_: no, I'm dead
<ttiicc> yehh but that was really fast!
<taglass> priyank_: No.  Just us zombies here
<harushimo> what is this?
<aeon-ltd> priyank_: all in one line
<ActionParsnip> ttiicc: copy and paste is near instant....
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: ubuntu support
<tdignan> harushimo: did you put .vimrc in ~/.vimrc?
<cookiemon5ter> TomFyuri: i am about to use it again
<priyank_> uh is there any software package which can enhance audio ? jst like 3d surround sounds?
<harushimo> yeah
<harushimo> I did
<ttiicc> ActionParsnip: yes but your faster then me
<tdignan> harushimo: also is vim-full installed?
<ActionParsnip> ttiicc: if your battery status is't detecting properly then you have a bug with acpi
<tdignan> or are you just using vi
<TomFyuri> cookiemon5ter: Why so?
<harushimo> yes vim is installed
<tdignan> I find it doubtful that vim isn't reading your .vimrc
<cookiemon5ter> TomFyuri: simplicity
<vistaswitch> Is 11.04 stable yet?
<ActionParsnip> ttiicc: i'm faster than most, I help in here a lot, try ALT+TAB to switch windows instead of mouse, it;s faster
<tdignan> are you sure?
<ActionParsnip> vistaswitch: yes
<tdignan> put set number in there
<tdignan> tell me if there's numbers
<ttiicc> ActionParsnip: acpi this is just more then what I know, I just have to try call them and see what they say
<harushimo> yeah it is
<ActionParsnip> vistaswitch: officially it's been stable sind 28th April
<Renegade001> Would Netbeans be the best web development IDE for Ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> vistaswitch, "Stable", is a relative term. :-)
<tdignan> harushimo: paste your vimrc?
<ActionParsnip> !stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<cookiemon5ter> if ubuntu let you use dd i would be using it already =p
<ActionParsnip> not useful
<TomFyuri> cookiemon5ter: Hm. Can't say that Ubuntu is the only simple'n'simpliest Linux, but well. :D
<aeon-ltd> Renegade001: best is subjective, personally for web dev (html + css) i'd just use a text editor with syntax highlighting
<cookiemon5ter> TomFyuri: i used ubuntu 2007-2009
<cookiemon5ter> debian based have to be my favorite
<TomFyuri> cookiemon5ter: I used Ubuntu for a year and after I just switched to Arch and sticking with it.
<aeon-ltd> TomFyuri: sweet another one :) +1 for arch
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, Yes, I know however with all of the issues you, most generously help with...Well, you know what I mean. :-)
<cookiemon5ter> i didn't like arch
<oCean> cookiemon5ter: TomFyuri #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, this is support only
<tdignan> I tried arch a couple weeks ago
<tdignan> meh
<tdignan> ubuntu>*
<harushimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611498/
<alextybob> does anyone know how to manually edit a partition table?
<harushimo> tdignan: I pasted the vimrc file
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: I help a tonne of users with a tonne of issues, doesn't give a true reflection of the OS. Go to the IRC channel for aNY OS or distribution, you'll see the same
<ActionParsnip> *NY == ANY
<alextybob> ActionParsnip, you can tell you code
 * ActionParsnip uses xpud a lot these days :)
<aeon-ltd> alextybob: manually?
<ActionParsnip> alextybob: only REALLY simple bash scripts to make my life easier
<ActionParsnip> alextybob: otherwise, not at all
<harushimo> tdignan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611498/
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: go figure :D
<alextybob> testdisk has given me the memory address of a partition i want to add and i want to know how to add that partition
<tdignan> harushimo: by what test are you judging that it is not being loaded?
<Nectar> Sidewinder1 and BluesKaj: I have re-installed as you advised and I'm now logged in Ubuntu.  The repair worked perfectly. Thank you both once again!
<LjL> alextybob, i think testdisk can add it itself... or gpart can
<tdignan> the file looks fine, btw
<LjL> alextybob: but otherwise you can use fdisk
<harushimo> I load up a python file..it should automatically show the line numbers and auto ident
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, Absolutely! If all was rinnin' smoothly w/no probs; they wouldn't be here. Please don't misunderstand, I love ubuntu and have the utmost respect and admiration for you, Dr_Willis, etal who volunteer time etc....
<harushimo> it isn't showing up at all
<tdignan> harushimo: that's because of ftplugin
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: thanks :)
<harushimo> what ftplugin?
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, I love IT! So glad to've helped!!!! :-)
<Free-man> alextybob fdisk.8
<Free-man> alextybob sfdisk.8
<harushimo> what's ftplugin?
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: It was quick and worth it. Much appreciated!
<tdignan> harushimo: http://vimdoc.sourceforge.net/htmldoc/filetype.html
<alextybob> ok is sfdisk.8 chs?
<alextybob> or am i going to have to convert to lba?
<Free-man> alextybob pls read their manpages first
<tdignan> harushimo: also check if you have a ~/.gvimrc
<kish> I was recently told I could upgrade my 10.10 to 11.04 but I'm not sure that would solve my networking problems
<kish> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<alextybob> Free-man, my favourite response :P
<Free-man> yw
<Snicers-Android> kish what networking problems are you having?
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, Any other problems, just pop on back' there's always someone more that willing to help; even if they're like me and can't type worth a damn.....
<alextybob> ok whats the difference between fdisk and sfdisk.8?
<harushimo> I don't have .gvimrc
<kish> Snicers-Android, It's one of those problems that are fixed with a newer kernel ;)
<Sidewinder1> ;-)
<Free-man> alextybob sfdisk is cmd -opt only; fdisk is interactive
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: I have always solved my issues with Ubuntu since 8.04 (hardy heron) in this channel :)
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: With the help of others, that is.
<matanya> so slow...
<freckle> I am having trouble with the rtl8187 driver detecting IPv6 routers via RA... the syslog says "no IPv6 routers present", but I have a Cisoc 1800 series router doing RA. Any ideas?
<priyank> any software/package for enhancing audio to surround sound environment?
<middle> HELP: How can i tell what /dev/sd* corresponds to?
<kish> what's the kernel version for 11.04?
<escott> alextybob, the lba vs chs is usually based on the size of the disk
<Free-man> middle mount
<middle> freckle: PM me
<kish> and does 11.04 still 'suck' for some users?
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, Don't forget http://ubuntuforums.org...
<Free-man> middle without args
<middle> derp cheers
<rejinarudo_> ~kish for some maybe
<Free-man> middle ir df -h
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: Yes, thank you
<Free-man> middle or df -h
<middle> <3
<alextybob> what id is ntfs?
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, Me too; when I first installed, I didn't know anyone with *nix experience
<alexey> how I can install mint-like menu in ubuntu (10.04)
<alexey> ?
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: Agreed. Felt a bit lost at first
<piboytravis> Anyone here suffering from this bug? :
<piboytravis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/740126
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 740126 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) "Disabling an output can cause vblank events to be missed" [High,Triaged]
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, Between the forums and here, it's somewhat, a breeze.
<Free-man> alextybob run fdisk, cmd `?' for help list; cmd 't' for partition type list, then q to quit; DO NOT TYPE ANY OTHER COMMAND
<rejinarudo_> ~alexeye mint-style menu is a menu designed by Linux Mint itself I think, try to look for it's ppa. =D
<kish> I don't want my partitions lost to 11.04
<harushimo> In what does the .vimrc or .gvimrc suppose to be?
<priyank> any software for audio enhancement to 3d surrounds ?
<harushimo> right .vimrc file is in my home directory
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: Yes, but as you can tell, getting solutions to problems here is sometimes faster than using the forums. Provided the questions are easy to tackle
<piboytravis> I've been using a test kernel with a patch as recommended in the comments in the bug, but it would seem that I'm the only one who still experiences the issue with the test kernel. . .
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, Know what 'ya mean....I'm generally very nervous about "borking" my system; that's why I like to research/study before jumpin' in...
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: Yes.
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: I know I was nervous when I installed 8.04 back in 2008
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: Mind you, it was a new laptop
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, Beat 'ya,...Gutsy...
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<uuser123> how do i add .php on ubuntu and firefox  /i am not able to see .php files in ubuntu with firefox
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: Sorry, I'm not following. What do you mean?
<MonkeyDust> uuser123: you need apache
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: Ok, I got what you mean. You beat me to Gutsy :)
<uuser123> yes i have apache installed still i am not able to see file
<Phong_> Do you think Mr. Camping will show up on his radio broadcast?
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, 8.04 was Hardy Heron...Gutsy was just before that. :-)
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: 7.10 I believe
<Phong_> I was wondering what Mr. Camping has to tell people on Monday.
<Free-man> Sidewinder1 that .php thingy, your browser isnt renedering as html?
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, 7.04, I think..
<Monotoko> Phong_, when is his broadcast? XD
<freckle> uuser123: you have to tell Apache about the PHP module for it to parse the files
<BluesKaj> Phong_, maybe his world ended , he looks old enough croak anyime
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: I'll check
<uuser123> ok
<oCean> Phong_: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Phong_> BluesKaj, seriously , i don't know how he came up with the number (5,10,17) to begin with. lol
<francesco_> ciao
<Free-man> priyank i dont know.
<Phong_> oCean, sorry dude
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<priyank> ok ty
<Sidewinder1> !ot > Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_, please see my private message
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: Indeed 7.10. Feisty Fawn was 7.04 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<improveupon> my gui keeps being frozen when i come back from hibernation (on a laptop). you can still move the mouse, sound is still coming in (and cannot be stopped), and you can still pull up an f1-f6 terminal. is x frozen? what should i try? is there some process i should kill and restart when this happens?
<Phong_> is qbittorent open source?
<mroc111> I have installed a new hd, formatted and created a partition using disk utility. It is dev/sda1 and I get an mtab error when trying to mount saying that /dev/sdb1 is already mounted. How can I fix this?
<Nectar> Sidewinder1: I've got to go sleep now. It's night time where I'm at. Thank you for your kindness :)
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, It's been so long,...I forgot...The good thing about "old-timers" disease is one can read the same book, over and over and still be surprised at the ending!
<Sidewinder1> No Prob...
<Free-man> mroc111 what path to mtab?
<Sidewinder1> Nectar, Have a good one!
<BluesKaj>  /etc/mtab
<Free-man> BluesKaj i need HIS answer
<mroc111> Free-man: not sure...the error is a popup window in the disk utility
<BluesKaj> Free-man, oh i thought you needed the path
<mroc111> Free-man: what stood out to me is the a / b mismatch
<BluesKaj> it is the default btw
<Free-man> mroc111 well; as blues said, /etc/mtab.  if none of your real partitions are RO, then delete that specific file.  if it doesnt exist, then a /proc file will be used
<Free-man> mroc111 rm in a real terminal as root
<beginner> any sound enhancement package for ubuntu for 3d surround sound?
<seinen> hi guys, does anyone here know something about a tag based fs called tagsistant?
<Free-man> seinen i just saw a rss on that; it's for email tagline-making.
<middle> Going to sound ub3r stupid but what was that command aggain Free-man ?
<Free-man> seinen pretty useless unless yo uknow what that is
<middle> I forgot it :S
<seinen> Free-man: so it's not a general file system?
<Free-man> middle i lost context, what?
<Free-man> seinen nop
<DarkKnightCZ> hi, is there a way how to install proftpd-mysql?
<middle> List /dev/sd* and what they are
<seinen> Free-man: thanks
<middle> cheers
<Free-man> yw
<Free-man> yw
<Free-man> middle to list all parts: sfdisk -l
<mroc111> Free-man: So, which file am I deleting? I was wondering about why disk utility called it sda1 and the mtab error says sdb1?
<Free-man> middle seriously READ the Manpages!!!
<braiam> DarkKnightCZ: sudo apt-get proftpd-mysql?
<Free-man> mroc111 /etc/mtab; partition naming is a different issue not related to mtab
<middle> Free-man: Aww cmown it wasn't that one it was a shorter one with a -h argument, it was perfect ijsut can't remember is XD It would really save me some time : S
<Guest12672> cannot install Ubuntu server 11.04 keeps asking for a different disk than what was created from donwload
<Free-man> mroc111 are you being prevented from accessing a file that you think is somewhere in particular?
<oCean> middle: df -h probably
<middle> yes!
<Free-man> middle mount or df -h
<middle> <3 thanks!
<Free-man> middle df -h is easier to type
<Free-man> damn
<Free-man> mroc111
<mroc111> Free-man: No, it is a brand new drive, with a single partition that I just created using the disk utility. When I try to mount it though, I get the message that sdb1 is already mounted (though disk utility reports it as sda1)
<infinitux> hi. my screen has a flicker. why?
<Free-man> mroc111 then mount it somewhere else
<Free-man> mroc111 do not mentally rename partitions!!!
<Free-man> mroc111 your kernel wont lie to you
<s3r3n1t7> mroc111, what are you trying to do that gives this error? The exact command would be most useful.
<oCean> mroc111: it might be an UUID issue. Do you know how to use pastebin?
<rejinarudo_> infinitux: you got PM.
<infinitux> PM?
<DarkKnightCZ> braiam: old package
<Free-man> post meridium
<Free-man> PM
<Bibs> any way to pull files off my linux boot from my windows boot?
<GuitarBizarre> Hi all. Can anyone give me an idiots guide to Cmake? I'm trying to install Dolphin from source via this guide: http://code.google.com/p/dolphin-emu/wiki/Linux_Build
<mroc111> Free-man: it wasn't mentally renaming...disk utility calls this new partition /dev/sda1. Disk utility has a button that says mount. I clicked it, and got this "according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /"
<s3r3n1t7> Bibs, not without a long long workaround
<escott> Bibs, best to have a partition that is fat32 or ntfs on which you share data
<ssfdre38> where is the phpmyadmin files at on the server if i get it from the ubuntu distro servers
<Bibs> ugh
<s3r3n1t7> ssfdre38, depends on what you want. apt-file can help you with that.
<LjL> GuitarBizarre: you're aware there are packages for Dolphin? https://launchpad.net/~glennric/+archive/dolphin-emu
<Free-man> mroc111 pondering
<ssfdre38> i just want to update the phpmyadmin files to 3.4.0
<s3r3n1t7> mroc111, have you tried to manually mount this disk manually?
<braiam> DarkKnightCZ: proftpd-mod-mysql
<nit-wit> Bibs, this is a dual boot not a wubi correct?
<Free-man> mroc111 answer s3r3n1t7
<GuitarBizarre> LjL: No, I was not. Thats rather helpful. I add the PPA and I should be able to apt-get dolphin-emu, is that right?
<mroc111> s3r3n1t7: no, i was trying to stick to more of the gui based options (i'm helping someone who has a bit of an aversion to the command line)
<Sidewinder1> nit-wit, Greetings!
<nit-wit> Sidewinder1, hello
<Free-man> fear sucks
<Guest35641> this is confusin
<LjL> GuitarBizarre: yes that's correct. it might not be the very latest version but it was compiled 3 days ago
<s3r3n1t7> mroc111, this wouldn't be permanent, just for testing purposes.
<GuitarBizarre> LJL - And updates would appear too, I assume?
<Sidewinder1> nit-wit, Again, totally love that nick.
<anthony_dev> how I can force nautilus to open everything with two panels and in a list mode ?
<LjL> GuitarBizarre: yes
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<mroc111> s3r3n1t7: i'm a bit rusty with the terminal, so I could use a refresher
<Free-man> mroc111 so this thread is about his prob, not yours?
<oCean> ssfdre38: current in ubuntu repositories is is 3.3.10-1
<GuitarBizarre> Thankyou very much. Sorry to bother you!
<nit-wit> apparently i can't change it
<ssfdre38> oCean: i know i want to update it on my server
<oCean> ssfdre38: maybe in PPA, but remember those are unsupported 3rd party packages
<s3r3n1t7> mroc111, create a folder to mount in (sudo mkdir /media/temp) then mount the device (sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/temp) then try to access. Once it works, feel free to unmount (sudo umount /media/temp) and remove the folder (sudo rm /media/temp). That last rm should NOT have any flags such as -r or -f.
<Guest12672> I need help installing Ubuntu Server 11.04
<Sidewinder1> nit-wit, At you're wife's direction, no doubt. :-)
<mroc111> Free-man: well, it's my problem now. his machine, his disk, and i'm working on it now.
<nit-wit> Sidewinder1, no wife just mt pstche ir is me.
<Free-man> mroc111 ok; so you're hands-on now?  do s3r3n1t7's suggestion
<nit-wit> *my psyche
<Sidewinder1> :-)
 * Sidewinder1 Takes his ot elsewhere...
<DarkKnightCZ> braiam: thanks
<oCean> Guest12672: there is an #ubuntu-server channel for specific -server help
<Guest35641> ui
<ALM_> hello, how do i add the gmp library at mingw32 compiler?gmp is yet installed in gcc, but not in mingw32. somebody can help me?
<Guest12672> thank you
<livingdaylight> was told I can opt for normal gnome desktop at login; how?
<Sidewinder1> !calssic
<mroc111> Free-man, s3r3n1t7: seemed to work. how about setting this up to mount at boot?  is that a manual fstab entry?
<Sidewinder1> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<braiam> livingdaylight: ^^
<livingdaylight> braiam, ?
<iamtheone> livingdaylight: click your user name then look at bottom of screen for pull down menu options
<Sidewinder1> !classic > livingdaylight
<Free-man> s3r3n1t7 answer mroc111's about automount?
<ubottu> livingdaylight, please see my private message
<livingdaylight> iamtheone, have to click on name first?
<ALM_> hello, how do i add the gmp library at mingw32 compiler?gmp is yet installed in gcc, but not in mingw32. somebody can help me?
<livingdaylight> thx
<iamtheone> livingdaylight: yep
<s3r3n1t7> Free-man, that's very rude to say. Please don't tell me what to do.
<livingdaylight> iamtheone, i getting tired of unity - like the classic
<Free-man> s3r3n1t7 too bad you didnt recognie a hand-off.
<iamtheone> livingdaylight: once you set classic thats the default
<Free-man> recognise
<livingdaylight> iamtheone, so, one can change back and forth like that?
<iamtheone> livingdaylight: yep
<Sidewinder1> iamtheone, That's good to know,...me being an LTS dude.
<iamtheone> livingdaylight: simples eh
<livingdaylight> is Unity open-source so that any other distro can use Unity style if they wish?
<iamtheone> livingdaylight: yep
<edbian> livingdaylight, yes
<Sidewinder1> I would assume.
<livingdaylight> iamtheone, that is good. Do you know whether other distros are adopting Unity style?
 * iamtheone is a classic man
<Free-man> mroc111 since s3 is reticent, read fstab.5 for etc/fstab format; add the new partition there.
<edbian> livingdaylight, None that I know of.
<livingdaylight> Unity is not Gnome3 ?
<Sidewinder1> livingdaylight, Don't think anything, with the exception of some hardware drivers are not open source.
<livingdaylight> edbian, Gnome 3 is something different altogether, yes?>
<beginner> how to open two terminals at a time in ubuntu 11.04?
<oCean> Free-man: remember, pointing to manpages is not always helpful
<iamtheone> livingdaylight: unity sits on top of gnome
<edbian> livingdaylight, Unity is built be the Ubuntu developers as  an alternative to gnome 3  (although there are some similarities)
<Free-man> oCean they can also google the manpage name.num
<Sidewinder1> !gnome3 > livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight, please see my private message
<Gskellig> wow they really are linux haters over in ##windows
<oCean> Free-man: don't suggest google here
<livingdaylight> is classic gnome3 or previous version?
<Gskellig> I thought they'd be more professional
<oCean> Gskellig: ##windows is not the topic here, thanks
<Free-man> i didnt; i'm just saying that there is more than one response to being told a manpage name
<edbian> Gskellig, wow, that's some hate
<mroc111> Free-man: Thank you for your help. I was hoping there might be a way to control automounting via gui, such as a check-box, etc. I'll check out the fstab syntax if necessary.
<livingdaylight> Sidewinder1, thanks... I thought gnome3 was also released recently
<Free-man> mroc111 yw
<edbian> Gskellig, They're not official employees or anything
<Gskellig> im aware
<Sidewinder1> livingdaylight, Released, but not supported here, I don't believe.
<Free-man> oCean what is the approved search engine?
<iamtheone> livingdaylight: If you want to see the direction of ubuntu go here. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=403
<ALM_> hello, how do i add the gmp library at mingw32 compiler?gmp is yet installed in gcc, but not in mingw32. somebody can help me?
<Free-man> ALM_ just install the binary package
<oCean> Free-man: none. If you don't have the time to explain, don't answer - don't send someone to a searchengine
<geri> how can i install a driver for Realtek ALC662 soundcard?
<geri> it seems its not dected now
<Free-man> oCean ah, so there is no real prohibition.  ok.
<ALM_> Free-man: i installed the binary frob ub-sofftware, but thew just run under gcc, not mingw32
<Free-man> ALM_ do yo know why?
<ALM_> Free-man: mingw and gcc are 2 different compiler
<mroc111> s3r3n1t7: thank you for your help. i can make an fstab entry if needed, but do you know if there is a simple gui way to control whether the drive mounts at boot?
<livingdaylight> i made my ubuntu classic
<edbian> mroc111, I believe /etc/fstab is the only option.  I have long thought a gui should be written
<Free-man> ALM_ sounds like a portability thingy; do the package docs mention mingw?
<s3r3n1t7> mroc111, everything in /etc/fstab gets mounted (or at least tried) at boot.
<edbian> perhaps it has been by some distro out there somewhere
<ALM_> Free-man: i don't know
<mroc111> edbian: given the usefulness of the disk utility, it seems a simple checkbox to control automounting would be great.
<Free-man> ALM_ read the docs :)
<geri> how can i install a driver for Realtek ALC662 soundcard?
<middle> HELP: I am running a Ubuntu on a live USB stick at the moment, and i have chrooted into my damaged ubuntu system. Now i need to apt-get install a package to (In theory) repair the damaged system. However when i use apt-get to try and install somethign i always get this error: 'Something wicked happend resolving *Various repositories* (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<edbian> mroc111, Yes that seems like it would be a logical entry point
<iceroot> i want to change the user (su username) but i cant write into the home of the user, "whoami" is telling me i am the user. with su - username it is working. what is the difference between su username and su - username
<mroc111> s3r3n1t7: my question was more to the point of whether automounting can be controlled easily via a gui method?
<tdignan> ALM_: you might have better luck asking about mingw in a windows related channel
<ALM_> Free-man: this is the website: http://gmplib.org/
<s3r3n1t7> mroc111, mounted at boot, not sure
<Free-man> mroc111 by the time th gui is running, it's long past mounting time during boot
<ALM_> tdignan: i installed mingw for linux
<Free-man> ALM_ i dont do homework :)
<tdignan> Isn't mingw minimalist gnu for windows?
<tdignan> Why would you install it for linux, to cross compile?
<edbian> middle, what version are you running on this usb stick?
<middle> 10.10
<mroc111> Free-man: sorry, to clarify - i was wondering if you can set the preference for mounting a device at boot via a gui method
<Free-man> tdignan flexibility for multiple targets
<edbian> middle, Is that the same as the installed system?
<edbian> middle, The one you're trying to fix?
<Free-man> mroc111 i'm not aware of one, i'm a cli user :)
<middle> edbian: Yeah, they are both on 10.10, i tried updating the repos but that just got a load more errors from each repo/mirror
<tdignan> everyone should know how to edit /etc/fstab
<geri> how can i install a driver for Realtek ALC662 soundcard?  help...
<edbian> middle, Are you online on the live usb?  What did your chroot command look like?
<Free-man> mroc111 during the run of boot run-commands, a mount -a is executed; all valid entries in etc/fstab are mounted.
<Free-man> gerl try alsamixer
<BluesKaj> geri, install alsa-base and alsa-utils
<clusterfusk> I'm looking for some help getting an IP cam on my lan streamed out to the internet as a webcam.  Does anyone know of a way to bridge this?
<Free-man> clusterfusk browse freshmeat.net or your repo
<WaY> what is the best media center for dvb-t? (Live TV)
<mroc111> Free-man: right...so, if i wanted a device to mount at boot, is my only option to manually edit /etc/fstab in a text editor, or is there a graphical utility to control this for those who prefer not to mess with fstab directly?
<onetwo> clusterfusk, either use the webinterface of the ipcam itselft if it has one or try zoneminder
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I mount a USB memory stick in lubuntu?  In Ubuntu I just pop it in and it automatically mounts it.  Lubuntu does not.  Nothing on Desktop, in file manager, nor in /mnt or /media.
<Free-man> mroc111 i dont know about gui tools; chek repo & freshmeat; once you know the fstab format tho, it's easy to do.
<mroc111> Free-man: ok, thanks again.
<onetwo> custerfusk also make the camera on your router available for outside ips
<Free-man> yw
<edbian> Ascavasaion, You have to manually mount it.  sudo mount /dev/usb /path/to/folder    to figure out the correct /dev name look at the output of sudo fdisk -l
<clusterfusk> onetwo: I'm trying to use it as a video4linux compatible device
<clusterfusk> the end-goal is to stream on tinychat.com
<geri> BluesKaj, I have this soundcard: http://openpaste.org/en/27690/ ...is that ok?>
<DarkKnightCZ> how to enable listening on port 21 in ubuntu?
<onetwo> clusterfusk, for what purpose does it need to be v4l device?
<edbian> DarkKnightCZ, What server do you want to listen on port 21?  ftp??
<DarkKnightCZ> yes
<DarkKnightCZ> edbian: localhost is ok, but it cant go throught firewall i guess
<edbian> DarkKnightCZ, You install an ftp server.   Warning though, FTP is insecure because it sends passwords over the network in plain text
<clusterfusk> onetwo: as i said, I need to use it as a webcam on tinychat.com or some video chat program
<edbian> DarkKnightCZ, Do you have a firewall?  Ubuntu is not running a firewall by default
<DarkKnightCZ> edbian: yes, i know about it
<DarkKnightCZ> i mean iptables
<geri> BluesKaj, did u see?
<edbian> DarkKnightCZ, iptables is empty in Ubuntu by default.  to see any filtering rules type sudo iptables -L
<middle> edbian: Yeah i am connected to the net and browsing the web fine. And the chroot is like...: chroot "$middle" /usr/bin/env -i \ HOME=/root TERM="$TERM" PS1='\u:\w\$ ' \ PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin \ /bin/bash --login
<onetwo> ah clusterfusk sry didnt saw
<middle> edbian: Not all on one line thoguh XD
<DarkKnightCZ> edbian: http://pastebin.com/DezDJp0R
<onetwo> clusterfusk, there is a vlc plugin which converts the ipstream to the loopback v4l device
<edbian> middle, Pretty sure you can just mount the broken install's partition, and chroot that.
<middle> edbian: ah apt-get does work on the live stick but not on the chrooted part
<Ascavasaion> edbian: You rock, works perfectly... thank you :)
<edbian> middle, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt    and then    chroot /mnt
<edbian> Ascavasaion, sure :D
<Israfel> Does anyone know of a good PDF reader that has an auto-scroll feature? (For reading PDF books)
<edbian> middle, yeah, have you tried recovery mode?  It's probably much easier than this
<middle> yeah thats the thing recovery mode + regular mode have no graphical out put
<clusterfusk> onetwo: i'd suspected vlc might do that, but I can't figure it out past opening the ip stream in the player
<middle> i think there is no graphics driver isntalled
<geri> what kind of sound driver will i need for this setting? http://openpaste.org/en/27691/
<DarkKnightCZ> edbian: yeah, definitelly iptables -> if i shut down iptables service, i can connect from outside
<oCean> !info fbreader | Israfel
<ubottu> Israfel: fbreader (source: fbreader): e-book reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.10dfsg-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 818 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<onetwo> clusterfusk, normally its something like http://user:password@IPofCAM/showmethepicture.asp
<edbian> middle, Just log in CLI and update / install your packages that way.  sudo apt-get install <packageName>
<middle> edbian: I just tried chrooting normally and i got the same issue
<edbian> DarkKnightCZ, Ahhh, I stand corrected :)
<onetwo> clusterfusk, whats the model of cam you have?
<edbian> middle, I suggest doing it CLI and avoid the whole chroot thing
<middle> edbian: I mean NO graphical output lol
<clusterfusk> onetwo: yeah, that's the part I have figured out, but how do you bridge to v4l?
<BluesKaj> geri , open alsamixer in the terminal, and make sure the boxes have no Ms( mute) in them , navigate and move ctrls volume up and down withe arrow keys
<Israfel> oCean, that's for Android. Anything for Ubuntu?
<edbian> middle, Oh, like, blank screen?
<middle> edbian: It literally boots clicks and then just black screen even in recovery mode
<edbian> middle, nomodeset  ;)
<DarkKnightCZ> edbian: do you have idea how to add rule for ftp? :)
<Israfel> oCean, NM.
<onetwo> vlc needs to be set the output to the v4l
<edbian> DarkKnightCZ, It's been too long :(
<geri> BluesKaj, the micro is not working, sound is fine...thats why i want to update the driver!!!
<edbian> DarkKnightCZ, I don't remember
<middle> edbian: tried that as well, i am an ATI customer XD
<Mars11> Can you play a DVD over a network using VLC?
<edbian> middle, mmmm,  alright then chroot it is
<DarkKnightCZ> edbian: ok, google will find it, thanks :)
<middle> haha
<edbian> middle, Can you ping the repo servers listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<edbian> ??
<ev_> can anyone suggest a program to make a usb bootable flash drive with ubuntu AND persistent? i have tried UNetbootin and it creates a bootable drive just fine but no settings/changes are saved.
<iamtheone> ev_: System>admin>startup disk creator
<hume_> hi... I've run into a problem with apt, it seems not to be able to read the package files. on doing apt-get update, it ends with the error msgs seen on http://paste.ubuntu.com/611522/
<middle> edbian: 'ping: unknown host security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Renierius> Hey, all. Could anyone here perhaps help me with a problem that I'm having with Wine?
<middle> oh wait it doesn;t get google either
<ssfdre38> how can i do a chown to a folder and all the contents inside it again is it chown -h user:group?
<middle> edbian: So the chrooted shell is not connected to the internet
<clusterfusk> onetwo: this is what I've got so far - http://oi56.tinypic.com/2d1wug6.jpg
<onetwo> ok clusterfusk so the picture is available..one moment i ll check the sttings
<BluesKaj> geri, in alsamixer , F4 , make sure the mic inputs are turned up
<killo> hola
<onetwo> clusterfusk, record mode ->v4l/2
<Israfel> oCean, Looks like that program doesn't read PDF files.
<onetwo> clusterfusk, this would record the stream to a v4l device
<onetwo> this should then be available
<onetwo> clusterfusk, wait no
<cookiemon5ter> where are the debs downloaded to when you install or ubuntu
<cookiemon5ter> install something or update
<middle> Is edbian gone?
<middle> edbian
<clusterfusk> onetwo: I don't see any options like you describe
<BluesKaj> geri, when you installed ubuntu the proper driver was automatically installed for that card ..you can searh around but I doubt that different driver will work for you . another thing you can do is remove pulseaudio ..it isn't really meant for integrated soundcards
<Renierius> Is anyone here familiar with the SAMP mod for GTA San Andreas?
<joakimk> I upgraded from Ubuntu 10 to Ubuntu 11.04 yesterday, and had some problems with graphics (garbage pixels as I move windows). So I disabled/removed Compiz, and log in with "Ubuntu Classic", but still the same. Then, today, I did an update with Update Manager which updated some packages. But now, after a reboot, I only get a blue login screen, which totally  fails to log in: "Failed to load session ubuntu" etc... How can I at least log in, s
<joakimk> can work on the graphics problem again?
<joakimk> I can only log in with Recovery Console... :(
<cookiemon5ter> anyone know where ubuntu downloads debs when it updates the system or when it installs something
<Proz2> hey how i make the font bigger in ubuntu ?
<clusterfusk> onetwo: is this the dialog I should see? http://oi54.tinypic.com/2gxkwnr.jpg
<Ampelbein> cookiemon5ter: in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d there is defined the mirrors.
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> anyone exprienced with vlc
<cookiemon5ter> Ampelbein: thanks
<silverarrow> I have vlc in lubuntu, picture but no sound?
<rww> Guest17812*: Please close the ridiculous number of IRC clients you have open. Thanks.
<onetwo> clusterfusk, i have read a little bit and there is a plugin called vloopback which should be able of this.
<silverarrow> so no vlc people here?
<onetwo> clusterfusk, what i have thought is to save the stream and bind the video file to a v4l device but dont know if this is possible
<Gskellig> vlc?
<Gskellig> i use vlc
<clusterfusk> onetwo: Thanks. I'm looking for that now.I'll tell you if it works
<silverarrow> how do you troubleh shoot for no audio in VLC?
<onetwo> silverarrow, what is choosen as sound device
<Gskellig> audio works with other stuff?
<clusterfusk> silverarrow: is sound working in other applications?
<Bhavesh_A_P> for mini aptop ubuntu is different or as it is ?
<cookiemon5ter> Ampelbein: where are the debs downloaded onto your system =p
<thauriswulfa> HELP:totem movie player keeps giving errors while I am unable to select subtitles in vlc
<silverarrow> hmm, I just installed lubuntu, but there are sound
<Ampelbein> cookiemon5ter: /var/cache/apt/archives, if you didn't change the default.
<Gskellig> silverarrow, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty#VLC_Multimedia_Player
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> I do have all the restricted I think
<cookiemon5ter> Ampelbein: you know any other things i can do to keep my system clean
<cookiemon5ter> i only have a 4gb ssd lol
<Mars11> Do you guys know how to set up lights on the keyboard? Not like the Caps Lock lights, but there's a light on the Shift and Mute keys.
<Ampelbein> cookiemon5ter: well, you could go through the list of installed packages and remove stuff you no longer need. (dpkg -l)
<rww> Guest1781262, Guest1781263, Guest1781261, Guest1781259, etc.: I will remove your clients from this channel and ban your IP address if you do not remove your clones from here immediately.
<Mars11> Anyone?
<onetwo> silverarrow, open vlc ->go to settings ->activate advanced options ->go to audio properties ->output modules
<silverarrow> onetwo, thanks
<onetwo> silverarrow, what is choosen as sound driver?
<cookiemon5ter> Ampelbein: thanks again =)
<ssfdre38> how can i rechange the sudoers file back to 0:0
<Ampelbein> cookiemon5ter: you're welcome but please be careful when removing packages ;-)
<cookiemon5ter> Ampelbein: isn't there away to remove and check if it is a dep ?
<Ampelbein> cookiemon5ter: apt-get/aptitude will warn you.
 * alextybob high fives this community for doing what they're here to do :)
<tigreton> what means if i do a: tracert 87.106.63.154 and it doesn't resolve. It can't search more than the jump nº12
<newbun> I need a quick help, I'm trying to configure a mkvtoolnix from a console without root or superuser account, it worked for another software but for this one it asks for another library to be installed, which i can't install and i don't even need it, Is there a way to ignore this error and finish the configuration
<ssfdre38> how can i chown the user/gruop from 1000 back to 0 on sudoers
<silverarrow> onetwo I can't find it?
<Stava> How can I use GNU ddrescue to write the log and image files directly to an SSH server?
<silverarrow> it's after natty narwal audio disappeared
<onetwo> silverarrow are you in the settings of vlc?
<thauriswulfa> HEY, guys, totem movie player is showing the error "dvd might be encrypted" any solution>?
<Viking667> Sorry about this - really quick question - how do I upgrade between versions from the commandline?
<Mars11> thauriswulfa, Open up Ubuntu Software Center.
<joakimk> Can anyone help me fix a login problem in Ubuntu 11? I get "Failed to load session" every time... I did an upgrade from ubuntu 10; maybe I should do a total reinstall of Ubuntu 11 (from a CD)? Or can I maybe downgrade to Ubuntu 10, which worked perfectly? :(
<onetwo> thauriswulfa, it could help to install libdvdcss
<Viking667> trying to get my Lucid box up to natty by going the mental route first
<thauriswulfa> Mars11: now what
<thauriswulfa> Mars11  ?
<Mars11> thauriswulfat, Search for Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<Viking667> ah, found it. Sorry about that.
<thauriswulfa> Mars11:already installed
<ssfdre38> how can i fix the chown on the server
<silverarrow> onetwo, settings are under "tools" ?
<Mars11> Say, Then open up the Terminal and do sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<onetwo> silverarrow, i have german system i have settings under extras
<silverarrow> me?
<silverarrow> I have english
<silverarrow> hmm
<thauriswulfa> Mars11 : its already installed too
<Mars11> thauriswulfa: I don't know then.
<silverarrow> onetwo, I have "advanced controls"? it's marked of with a "v"
<newbun> is there away to ./configure to ignore errors during configuration?
<phaseshift> Stava: Have you considered mounting your SSH server with FUSE/sshfs?
<thauriswulfa> totem movie player is showing the error "dvd might be encrypted" any solution>? serious problem trying to watch movie from previous 3 hours , this fuc*in error help me guys
<onetwo> silverarrow, no it should be named settings
<oCean> thauriswulfa: mind your language
<onetwo> and in the settingsdialog you need to activate advanced options on the bottom
<clusterfusk> onetwo: I'm still confused.  I've installed vloopback, but I still don't know how to output to it.  do i need to modprobe something?
<Stava> phaseshift: not enough space to install sshfs
<astonma> this is why linux sucks
<astonma> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/rtfm.png
<onetwo> clusterfusk, yes the module needs to be loaded but as i read it will be limited to certain applications to work fe (xawtv)
<joakim> Guys, anyone able to help me out with checking where my bandwidth problems is coming from? Its regarding speeds in deluge. Speedtest.net is showing around 12 mbit, however I'm only downloading with around 18 kb/s and with plenty of seeders over many torrents
<clusterfusk> onetwo: do you know the name of the module?
<onetwo> clusterfusk, easiest would be to take 5 dollars or slotti or whatever and buy a camera
<Mars11> thauriswulfa: Try this, sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<onetwo> clusterfusk, vloopback
<ashmew2> Hi, I just bought a dell laptop and id like to install Natty 64 Bit on it , so i downloaded the ubuntu*.iso and then i used netbootin to make the LIVE USB to install my system but im not able to do so ...Help ?
<tigreton> so nobody knows what means if i do a: tracert 87.106.63.154 and it doesn't resolve. It can't search more than the jump nº12
<clusterfusk> onetwo: tried that already.
<zmonk> what dies tracert di=o
<thauriswulfa> Mars11: THANX for trying but its installed too
<onetwo> tigreton, maybe a proxy which o not put tracert packets through
<zmonk> what does*
<ashmew2> joakim: not exactly the solution , but imo give utorrent a try...its WAY BETTER than deluge..
<medionpal> hi!
<tigreton> i'm not using a proxy
<tigreton> do you mean that?
<medionpal> can somebody help me with a bad memory question?
<onetwo> tigreton, in the line to the target ip adress
<joakim> ashmew2: but wouldnt that mean I had to run it through wine? Isnt it better to use something native to ubuntu?
<Mars11> thauriswulfa: Is libdvdcss2 installed?
<ashmew2> joakim: No , they just launched a utorrent server for linux , you could give that a try , im running it and its AWESOME.
<ashmew2> !ask | medionpal
<ubottu> medionpal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joakim> ashmew2: I could imagine, was a big fan of utorrent when I was running win7. Imma give it a shot
<qin> !torrent | joakim
<ubottu> joakim: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<medionpal> I ran the memory test provided with ubuntu server and I found thousands of errors, removed on of the memory modules and now I don't get errors, I want to install a new memory module so I will have 4 gigs again... question: do I need to buy the exact same brand memory module?
<joakimk> Here's what I had after upgrading to Ubuntu 11... http://bildr.no/view/887993 That's what I hoped to fix with a update of packages, but now I can't even log in (to a graphical session). Please, any advice? Should I try reinstalling U11 from a CD? Or does the image indicate that my hardware (HP nc6400 laptop) can't even handle U11?
<phaseshift> Stava: Hmm, okay.  How critical is it that you save a logfile from ddrescue?  If the output file alone is enough, you could tell ddrescue to write to '-' (stdout) and pipe that via SSH to a 'cat > file' on your remote server.
<medionpal> on the module it says 2Rx8 PC3-8500u
<ashmew2> medionpal: im not into it that much but i think u should be fine : http://www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&client=safari&rls=en-us&q=can+RAM+be+different+brand&oq=can+RAM+be+different+brand&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=456236l460063l0l26l11l0l0l0l0l0l0l
<zmonkzz> Hi. I tried installing a M-AUDIO midi controller and totally messed my AUDIO up. Could somone help me?
<Da|Mummy> ive got a problem with Hibernate on natty, every time i hibernate, my sound output goes back to headphone jack, when i always have it go through USB to my amp, how do i fix this?
<Matt_799> How can I fix a computer hardware problem.
<rkhessel> my network card stops working after attempting to transfer large files to or from.  restart networking gets it back.  there is nothing about it in /var/log/messages after it happens.  any way to increase logging levels or debug this problem?
<oCean> Matt_799: this is ubuntu channel, maybe try ##hardware channel
<onetwo> Matt_799, replace defect hardware i would guess
<zmonkzz> can anyone hear me?
<onetwo> or install new firmware fe on dvd writers
<Matt_799> what if it isnt hardware at all?
<Matt_799> zmonkzz yes i can hear you
<onetwo> Matt_799, describe the problem maybe we can help
<zmonkzz> oh ok. just makin sure
<oCean> Matt_799: then you started out with the wrong question
<joakimk> ...I actually have my old Ubuntu 10.10 live cd... I know downgrading is frowned upon, but I sort of need a working laptop for work (preferrably by tomorrow)
<TeslaTony> I have a shell script I'm using to remove a large number of packages, but it won't run if I have the whole thing try to run in one go, I have to break it up into multiple pieces. Is there a workaround for this?
<ssfdre38> can anybody help with fixing the uid/group on sudoers and sudoers.d
<Mars11> thauriswulfa: Is libdvdcss2 installed?
<kb3gtn> zmonkzz: what M-Audio card?
<zmonkzz> kb4gtn it's M-Audio MIDI keyboard
<rkhessel> teslatony: could you split it into multiple scripts and have a top level script call them?
<zmonkzz> kb3gtn*
<kb3gtn> zmonkzz: what sound card?
<Matt_799> onetwo:laptop crashes and for about ten seconds after the crash, I can not turn it back on-the keyboard lights will turn on but it all shuts off- after ten seconds it can turn on, but loads a temporary profile
<zmonkzz> kb3gtn intel onboard
<elkclone> big room wow.
 * elkclone looks around room. 
<onetwo> Matt_799, put battery out .cut the powerline off and hold the power button for about 10 seconds
<zmonkzz> kb3gtn ALSA driver with jack-d tho
<phaseshift> ssfdre38: You can't do 'sudo chown root:root /etc/sudoers'?
<kb3gtn> zmonkzz: I think on the intel AC97 stuff you are better off with a software synth/
<TeslaTony> rkhessel: Oooh. Have a single script that just calls 5 other scripts, with what I want still broken up. That would be close enough to what I want to work. Thanks.
<onetwo> Matt_799, then butt the battery and/or power line back and try to start again..does it show a picture?
<rkhessel> teslatony: good luck
<ssfdre38> phaseshift: no its saying sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<rkhessel> teslatony: any idea why it chokes?
<Matt_799> onetwo, i think this will take longer than 10 seconds and it will be normal again
<jslozier> hello
<kb3gtn> zmonkzz: If your running jack, I would suggest installing patchage so you can see how stuff is being routed in jack.
<onetwo> Matt_799, just try..i have a lot of laptops and sometimes they work after that procedure i have told you
<zmonkzz> kb3gtn ok I will try that - sudo apt-get patchange
<phaseshift> ssfdre38: Ah, okay ... now I understand.  I'd suggest you try rebooting in single-user mode (which drops you into a shell directly as root without authenticating or using sudo) and correcting the problem from there.
<killo> holas
<Matt_799> onetwo, will this fix the crash or the problems starting it after the crash or both?
<ssfdre38> phaseshift: im on a server
<elkclone> nice single user boot
<elkclone> very slick
<jslozier> using natty (64 bit) I do not see the vpn login scree when connecting to a windows vpn server
<BKTech86> please help me, I can't live anymore without being able to suspend
<BKTech86> i've tried everything
<onetwo> Matt_799, so the laptop starts up booting..then while booting the operating system it crashes and wont start??what does the crash look like
<TeslaTony> rkhessel: I think part of the problem is that I'm uninstalling a desktop environment. A lot of the packages aren't installed, so it just whines about too many broken/uninstalled packages and quits, though I think in part it's because I'm wiping about 2 gigs of files
<TeslaTony> rkhessel: Though, honestly, I have no idea, which is why I asked here
<Matt_799> onetwo, no after the crash, i press the power button to turn it back on, but it doesnt turn on, it doens't really do anything except blink some lights
<onetwo> Matt_799, then 1. take battery out and plug the power off
<rkhessel> teslatony: awright
<onetwo> Matt_799, 2. hold power button for some seconds ..aabout 10
<phaseshift> ssfdre38: Ah, that's a bummer.  Any chance you have a network backup process like NetBackup that could push a valid /etc/sudoers (with correct ownership) over the LAN from tape or such?
<onetwo> Matt_799, 3. put power back in and start the device
<joakimk> Captainkrtek: you there? :)
<TeslaTony> rkhessel: I think I had a similar issue when trying to install a long list of packages, too. Apt might not be able to handle absurdly long lists
<guntbert> ssfdre38: is the server remote or local?
<ssfdre38> guntbert: local
<albech> i have a problems when trying to update my system or install new packages: http://pastebin.ca/2067078
<onetwo> Matt_799, when you have done this and start the device what exactly happens then
<albech> it seems like a dependency problem with vlc
<Matt_799> onetwo, but after i have tried turning it back on a couple times it will turn back on
<rkhessel> teslatony: I am only slightly familiar with apt so I couldnt shed any light
<Matt_799> onetwo but i will do what you suggest
<ssfdre38> but its also remote as well guntbert
<guntbert> ssfdre38: then boot into recovery mode, select "root shell" and repair it
<mahli> hi
<escott> does anyone know of a good way do to CHS->LBA calculations. the numbers I'm getting aren't matching up with what i expect
<onetwo> Matt_799, when it turns back on please describe what exactly happens then
<Mars11> Could somebody help me?
<Matt_799> how do i remove the battery
<TeslaTony> albech: Try running "sudo apt-get update" first, then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<poulusus> hello
<guntbert> !who | Matt_799
<ubottu> Matt_799: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<albech> TeslaTony, done that already
<onetwo> Matt_799, its your laptop you should know
<joakimk> Sorry for repeating myself... but can anyone help me fix a login problem in Ubuntu 11? I get "Failed to load session" every time... I did an upgrade from ubuntu 10; maybe I should do a total reinstall of Ubuntu 11 (from a CD)? Or can I maybe downgrade to Ubuntu 10, which worked perfectly?
<Matt_799> haha ok i will check somewhere
<albech> TeslaTony, i have added no 3rd party repositories btw.
<onetwo> Matt_799, normally there are buttons to release the battery
<guntbert> joakim: boot into recovery mode, select "repair..."
<roasted> Question - with software raid on the alternate installer CD, I was not presented with a mount point option, raid type option, or the option to create an MD device. Why?
<joakimk> guntbert: but recovery mode only gives me a (small) terminal prompt...
<Matt_799> !who | ubottu
<ubottu> Matt_799: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<joakimk> guntbert: I am online though (thankfully), so I can do apt-get
<TeslaTony> albech: You could try opening synaptic and trying to do the update from there, instead of command line, or, failing that, uninstall and reinstall vlc
<guntbert> joakim_: on what system are you? recovery mode should give you a menu to select several useful things
<joakimk> guntbert: Ubuntu 11.04. Recovery mode just gives me a blue screen, with a small white prompt
<albech> TeslaTony, its failing in Synaptic as well and trying to uninstall vlc fails with the same dependency error
<ASDFFSZ> OK, I tried like 300 tweaks on my system and it totally screwed up, i dont need any files is there a command i can use to reinstall ubuntu?
<guntbert> joakim_: strange .. but then I don't know what you could do - sorry
<Matt_799> onetwo should the computer be on but every program closed before I do: 1. take battery out and plug the power off
<Matt_799> 2. hold power button for some seconds ..aabout 10
<Matt_799> 3. put power back in and start the device
<TeslaTony> albech: And I assume you tried "apt-get -f install"?
<joakimk> guntbert: all other login "modes" (ubuntu, gnome) also fail: "Failed to load session XXXXXX"
<onetwo> Matt_799, its a little confusing what you tell..so first of all: what operating system
<onetwo> you have
<albech> TeslaTony, indeed ;)
<ASDFFSZ> there is no way i can go back and find out the things I did
<ASDFFSZ>  I tried like 300 tweaks on my system and it totally screwed up, i dont need any files is there a command i can use to reinstall ubuntu?
<hmuller_> Is there an alternate method to pinning an application to the Unity Launcher? I have an eclipse application that does not properly pin.
<joakimk> ...so I only get the text prompt. Do you think I should simply reinstall U11? Or maybe reinstall U10... which worked perfectly
<albech> TeslaTony, gonna try to force the uninstall and see what happens
<clusterfusk> onetwo: vloopback no longer works - http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/alt.os.linux.suse/2011-04/msg00188.html
<ASDFFSZ> p;z help im new to ubuntu
<TeslaTony> albech: Failing that, do a NSA-class wipe of your hard drive, and start over from scratch. Outside of that, it seems I'm not of much help
<aeon-ltd> ASDFFSZ: no there is not 'real' way to reinstall ubuntu from ubuntu, just use the cd and format and reinstall
<lunavorax_mini> Hi everyone !
<ASDFFSZ> okay
<ASDFFSZ> im going for pinguy screw ubuntu
<lunavorax_mini> I want to set up two partitions for my ubuntu install, one for / and one for /home. How much space should I give for / ?
<Corey> ASDFFSZ: You do realize that's built on top of Ubuntu, right? :-)
<albech> TeslaTony, thanks
<joakimk> What happens if I install ubuntu 10.10? Will I be allowed to update packages  still? I can't seem to get Ubuntu 11.04 to work on my computer (see http://bildr.no/view/887993)
<Corey> jonne|reconnecte: That should be supported into next year.
<BluesKaj> pinguy ASDFFSZ..philipino versn ?
<jonne|reconnecte> i didn't ask anything yet
<Natanaiel> why I don't have /dev/tcp ?
<lorenzo> JOIN /#ubuntu-it
<nubcake> any hints on how to determine my cd/dvd-rom drive ? (there's no /dev/cdrom) using an s-ata drive, this thing is freaking me out..
<arand> jonne|reconnecte: It will be supported for 18months past release
<jonne|reconnecte> hey, i get a kernel panic after running minecraft for a while using the nouveau experimental drivers. Anyone know where i could find the relevant logs to file a bug report?
<arand> jonne|reconnecte: sorry that was meant for joakimk
<go876543> why my conky terminated?  can anybody help me please http://paste.ubuntu.com/611020/
<joakimk> arand: Thanks :) I was maybe a bit quick to upgrade...
<prewarkish> jesus christ
<thomas_> Trying to download music to ipod nano but rhythmbox will not work with nano
<jonne|reconnecte> or where i can get newer drivers (the closed source ones won't work with my card any more)
<prewarkish> how do i upgrade my ubuntu to 11.02?
<hmuller> How do you add an application to the Unity Launcher without right-clicking?
<roasted> Question - with software raid on the alternate installer CD, I was not presented with a mount point option, raid type option, or the option to create an MD device. Why?
<nubcake> 11.02 ?
<nubcake> 11.04 i guess?
<jonne|reconnecte> there's no 11.02
<TeslaTony> joakimk: 10.10 will be supported for some time, so you'll be able to do updates for a while
<hmuller> prewarkish: If you run update manager, there should be a button that says "Upgrade" to 11.04
<mobile> Hi guys.
<nubcake> prewarkish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<prewarkish> hmuller, that button is gone now.. is there an aptitude way of doing it?
<lorenzo> hi, i am on ubuntu maverick and the system does not automatically mount my SD cards anymore
<prewarkish> ah, apt-get distupgrade
<jonne|reconnecte> sudo update-manager -c -d
<prewarkish> no need
<jonne|reconnecte> or similar
<joakimk> TeslaTony: one thing though. I set up a LAMP setup, which "survived" into U11. Any way for me to take a backup of key "setup" files, so I can get localhost back up after doing a fresh reinstall of U10?
<nubcake> prewarkish: sudo do-release-upgrade
<psych> hello
<psych> i did a dist upgrade and stil confused about compiz and unity
<MIH1406> Hi, I have just bought a new laptob with Windows7 Premium. I found that it is a 64 bit OS.
<psych> can I use compiz+utity, instead of Gnome?
<MIH1406> Which Ubuntu version better for me?
<psych> o gnome will be on top of it
<hmuller> Anyone know how to manually add an application to the unity launcher without right-clicking and selecting "keep in launcher"?
<iceroot> MIH1406: how much ram?
<psych> ?
<MIH1406> 6GB
<iceroot> MIH1406: then you MUST use the amd64 version
<TeslaTony> joakimk: I'm not familiar with LAMP, so I don't know, really. It'll depend on how/where the settings are stored
<psych> any though?
<MIH1406> iceroot: why MUST?
<arand> psych: Gnome is a core which will allways be used, though the gnome window managemenent utilities can be replaced by unity+compiz
<iceroot> MIH1406: because iwth 32bit you will only see ~3.2 gb ram
<psych> arand: I how can I run compiz
<joakimk> TeslaTony: yeah. LAMP as in an apache2 server, on localhost :)
<psych> autostart I would say
<arand> !pae | MIH1406
<ubottu> MIH1406: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<psych> because it's crashing when I do: compiz --replace
<iceroot> arand: pae is bad
<MIH1406> iceroot: does the 64 bit has problems, bugs?
<thomas_> bye
<arand> MIH1406: However, there are preformance benefits to 64bit compared to 32bit in general
<iceroot> MIH1406: maybe with flash, the rest should be ok
<Cube``> how can i change which window manager i want to use?
<Cube``> in xubuntu
<arand> iceroot: Not compared to 32bit though.
<iceroot> arand: compared what? pae? flash?
<MIH1406> Thank you all
<psych> Cube``,  click the Other in login menu, use the same username and there will be an option bar, in the bottom
<nit-wit> psych, are you trying to get the cube, and do you have alink for help or a strategy?
<BluesKaj> MIH1406, I use 64bit with only 3GB ram, but it runs fine
<queenofhearts> Hey, can someone help me? I think when installing ubuntu I deleted that little partition windows uses to boot and now grub2 isn't detecting my windows partition and I can't boot into it !!
<psych> nit-wit, not in fact, I'm just trying to run compiz
<nit-wit> psych, cool
<arand> iceroot: PAE isn't "bad", it simply has the same limits as 32bit in all other areas.
<psych> nit-wit, after dist-upgrade, it turned it off
<iceroot> arand: pae is bad  http://blog.linuxolution.org/archives/117
<avernos> how can i deactivate the auto screen turn off ? i've changed in power management options but it is still turning off
<iceroot> arand: deactivate the screen saver
<iceroot> avernos: deactivate the screen saver
<nit-wit> queenofhearts, run this script and post the text file in pastebin.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<avernos> oh
<psych> nit-wit, and when I try to run it manually, pc get crashed
<psych> any thoughts?
<nit-wit> psych, do you have the config manager installed
<avernos> iceroot, grax!
<psych> nit-wit, ccsm?
<avernos> iceroot, ty ^^
<arand> iceroot: It may be crap in theory, In practice it seems to not make a difference though: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae
<nit-wit> psych, do you have the copiz configuration gui installed?
<iceroot> arand: you saw who wrote that article?
<psych> nit-wit, CompizConfig Settings Manager, ccsm - no?
<iceroot> arand: there is no single reason to use pae instaed of amd64
<ray24> =| My banshee isn't syncing my ipod
<clusterfusk> somebody please help me compile vloopback.  http://dpaste.com/545315/
<psych> no matter what I select in login menu (Ubuntu, Ubuntu Classic and Ubuntu Classic 'no effects'), compiz doent start automatically
<arand> iceroot: Unless you have something which requires 32bit, I agree.
<kisil> Hey, anyone know where I can find out how the sound architecture changed in 11.04? I'm having troubles with my tascam us2xy sometimes not loading correctly. A udev script that used to configure it seems to sometimes not run, and manually configuring the card doesn't seem to let other apps see it.
<iceroot> arand: amd64 runs 32bit nativ
<psych> nit-wit, any though?
<nit-wit> psych, what happens wwhen you put ccsm in the terminal and hit enter?
<jython-newbie> How do I know my sys.path?
<kisil> I'd love to dig deeper, but I'm not even sure what application "Sound preferences" belongs to
<qin> jython-newbie: echo $PATH (not sure if you ask for this)
<psych> nit-wit, I can access the GUI and etc, but no matter what I change, no Compiz plugin seems to work
<psych> nit-wit, but when I run compiz --replace, X get crashed
<psych> but yes, I can see Unity's icons, crashed tho
<roasted> Question - with software raid on the alternate installer CD, I was not presented with a mount point option, raid type option, or the option to create an MD device. Why?
<jython-newbie> I've created a file "Soma.py" and I am trying to use this code in my Java code "interpreter.exec("from Soma import Soma");", where "Soma" is my file "Soma.py", but my file "Soma.py" must be in the sys.path. Where my sys.path?
<nit-wit> psych, you are in never never land there are link to specif changes maily to the cube. You can always log out of the desktop and restart as well. If this is your main OS you better be ready for it to fail if you peck at compiz without the right knowledge.
<tarvid> new natty install nvidia  display offscreen, how would I shrink the display to fit?
<iceroot> jython-newbie: echo $PATH
<psych> nit-wit, thank you for your time, but that was not helpful
<mrdeb> is it possible to install to a hard disk smaller than 4.4gb using the alternate 11.04 installer?
<kisil> psych, nit-wit: I had a lot of trouble trying to change Compiz settings with Unity. Apparenlty the order you make changes in matters a lot. Not sure that's helpful...
<iceroot> !minimal | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<psych> kisil, I'm just trying to make Compiz autostarted
<mrdeb> kisil: changing compiz settings causes freezes
<Cube``> how can i change which window manager i want to use? im not talking about the desktop manager guys, i just want to switch metacity -> xmonad
<mrdeb> iceroot: i dont want minimal. it has to be alternate. does the alt allow less than 4.4
<psych> maybe it may work
<mrdeb> yes or no
<psych> run compiz freezes
<psych> change config is ok
<nit-wit> psych, it would be helpful if you understood the fair warning we can't hold your hand ;)
<psych> because its not running
<kisil> psych I meant that changing the configuration could cause freezes. Have you tried resetting everything to default?
<psych> kisil, I did not
<iceroot> mrdeb: see the hardware requirements for ubuntu
<kinesis> I want to put 11.04 Ubuntu(ormodern version) desktop on an older computer with no drive. All I have is a 1GB Flash Drive. Can someone show me how to do a net install with 1GB of flash drive? it boots off usb.
<iceroot> mrdeb: there should be an info about how mich space is needed
<psych> kisil, whats the way to turn on compiz autostart ?
<kinesis> !ubuntu net instasll
<ubottu> kinesis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kinesis> !ubuntu net install 11.04
<ubottu> kinesis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kinesis> !usb net install 11.04
<ubottu> kinesis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Blue_K> Hi. I've got a strange problem, my new Installation of Ubuntu 11.04 won't start after I try boot it for the third time. It just blackscreens.
<nit-wit> kisil, I have had no problems with compiz setting up the cube and effects, I know what and what not to do .
<kisil> psych in 11.04, I don't know.
<psych> kisil, ic, thank you
<onetwo> someone knows how to set a fix port for FTP ex SSL ??its always taking a random port
<psych> but yes, ill try to reset it to default
<kisil> nit-wit I didn't mean that as an attack. 'Pologies
<ronr_> I have a relatively fresh installation of ubuntu. I'm trying to ssh from it to another ubuntu machine, using a generated rsa key. For some reason, it doesn't seem to work. It seems that the connection is established, but the remote machine keeps asking me for a password (the key is without a pass-phrase). I also have no problem connecting to the remote machine from windows using PuTTy and an rsa key. Any suggestions as to what I should check?
<djustice> kinesis: if it boots from usb, why can't you just install normally?
<kisil> Anyone know where I can find technical docs on sound in 11.04?
<iceroot> mrdeb: the wiki is saying it needs 5gb
<nit-wit> kisil, I didn't take it that way, i was trying to get the other user to understand that knowing what to do is important, and that maybe the IRC is a gamble.
<escott> ronr_, did you put the correct key (the public key) in the server's $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys?
<nit-wit> kisil, ;)
<ronr_> escott: yup
<kinesis> djustice: huh?? I have only 1gb of space on this key
<escott> ronr_, is the private key corresponding to that public key in $HOME/.ssh/id_rsa
<kinesis> i could boot SystemRescueCD , put the ISO on the hard disk, chroot to it?
<ronr_> escott: yup.
<kinesis> i as hoping they had a net intaller, like netbsd does
<kinesis> small iso, but downloads everything as it installs
<iceroot> !minimal | kinesis
<ubottu> kinesis: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kisil> nit-wit that's fair. I was a little disappointed with the discoverability of the path dependencies, but that's a discussion for another channel...
<escott> ronr_, that should work i would check that the key is being send by doing ssh -i $HOME/.ssh/id_rsa user@host
<rob_p> ronr_: initiate a connection with -vv switch and look at the debug output.
<kinesis> natty narwhal NETBOOT
<kinesis> right
<kinesis> ?
<ronr_> escott, rob_p: thanks will do that.
<kinesis> yeah i was a slackware fan for awhile but ubuntu is nice...
<iceroot> kinesis: ubottu told you the link
<Blue_K> Can anybody help me, please? I have no clue why my fresh install balckscreens after I try to boot it the third time. I didn't do anything special, I installed it, updated it, and that's it :(.
<kinesis> need ethernet for this no? wireless wont work?
<kinesis> wifi pcmcia card (old laptop)
<roasted> Question - with software raid on the alternate installer CD, I was not presented with a mount point option, raid type option, or the option to create an MD device. Why?
<nit-wit> kisil, t>  you have to be a little brave and have another launcher like docky or synapse/gnome-do as a back up to mess around.
<DdOo> Hello, please, where can I download Ubuntu for ARM ?
<oCean> !arm | DdOo
<ubottu> DdOo: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<nit-wit> roasted, when you build the partition you set the mount /
<kinesis> WIll PCMCIA wireless work on mini.iso
<kisil> nit-wit Yeah, ctrl-alt-f1 was a lifesaver. I did manage to get it configured, it just took more google-fu than I would have liked.
<Faustus2> what is the default clipboard app for ubuntu 10.04? and how can i print the content in console?
<guntbert> Faustus2: 2) <shift><ctrl>V
<escott> Faustus2, xclip is the most used tool, there are multiple clipboards though
<roasted> nit-wit, no. root is on a flash drive for me. 1 flash drive - root, then the two 500gb drives I have I want as EXT4/raid 1
<clusterfusk> somebody please help me compile vloopback.  http://dpaste.com/545315/
<roasted> nit-wit, yet I had no mount point option, MD create option or raid type option
<Faustus2> escott: its not installed.. i think previous versions used xsel --clipboard
<Faustus2> not now
<nit-wit> roasted, I have no idea with a raid sorry.;)
<roasted> Question - with software raid on the alternate installer CD, I was not presented with a mount point option, raid type option, or the option to create an MD device. Why?
<mrdeb> roasted: does the alternate installed force to have 4.4gb or not
<matanya> have keyboard problem
<mrdeb> installer
<matanya> in ##kernel they told me to re-build the kernel with isa, ps/2 and usb-serial disabled... so how to do it
<matanya> ?
<guntbert> matanya: You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<matanya> I have compiled a kernel in my life
<matanya> not recent
<mrdeb> ok, got the answer
<mrdeb> you must use alt installer to install on less than 4.4gb
<eiriksvin> does anyone know if they ever fixed the nVIDIA bug : This driver is active but not currently in use?
<BlouBlou> eiriksvin: still not
<mrdeb> eiriksvin: no, they did not
<mrdeb> it will not be fixd
<eiriksvin> grrrr
<mrdeb> better try with next release
<BlouBlou> eiriksvin: subscribe here for daily-info messages https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/772207
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772207 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu) "version 173.14.30 is buggy for GeForce FX 5200" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<joakimk> eiriksvin: what nvidia problems are you having? My desktop looked like this after upgrading from Ubuntu 10.10 to Ubuntu 11.04: http://bildr.no/view/887993 I'm using an Radeon X1300 graphics card
<ronr_> escott: also, I don't know if it matters but on the client the ssh-agent is down.
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings, I'm setting up a dual-boot machine with 10.10 64-bit and Win7 64. When I try to boot Windows, it just brings me back to GRUB
<eiriksvin> no, mine acts semi normal, but my graphics driver not being in use screws with my games
<guntbert> ronr_: for trying what he said you don't need the agent
<ubuntugreyhat> @xTheGoat121x and what does it show?
<eiriksvin> can I download and set up a dual boot for another Ubuntu version?
<escott> ronr_, that shouldn't matter especially if you used the -i option to ssh
<Zaelyx> eiriksvin: yes, just make a new partition for it
<xTheGoat121x> ubuntugreyhat, it's like trying to load Win7 puts it into a loop -- puts me right back to the normal GRUB screen
<eiriksvin> will it do that automatically?
<ray24> So it seems impossible to completely remove a program from the system
<ubuntugreyhat> you need to run a MBR fixer for the windows partition
<ronr_> okay, thanks. unfortunately I'll only be able to continue checking tomorrow, but I really appreciate the suggestions.
<Zaelyx> eiriksvin: during the installation process, you should have a chance to resize a partition to make room for your second boot.
<eiriksvin> nice
<xTheGoat121x> ubuntugreyhat, alright. I'll see what I can do.
<eiriksvin> does Runes of Magis run smoother under Natty?
<eiriksvin> magic^
<cablop> i'm sadly dissapointed at the many many many compiz bugs in natty
<mrdeb> cablop: it is a test release
<needlez> hey im getting this error while trying to run this command:  sudo "Adobe AIR Application Installer" -silent -location /home/needlez/ankama/Dofus/ tmp/selfgz4590/Dofus.air
<needlez> failed (consult log)
<needlez> ( how can i view the log??)
<cablop> i got this stupid one, when you press alt+spacebar you must see the window menu (to maximize, move, etc) but.... but... if you do that then your windows dissapear
<Rev_Species_116> cablop: they will be resolved by 12.04LTS
<cablop> mrdeb what do you mean with test release? isn't it intended for usage? it is being offered as an upgrade
<KB1PKL> Why does ubuntu deviate from the standard sshd for ssh server and instead have it ssh? (Ex: service ssh start, e.g)
<cablop> Rev_Species_116: WHAT?
<Rev_Species_116> By the next LTS, those bugs will be resolved
<Rev_Species_116> 11.04 is not an LTS
<cablop> and they believe that offering crappy unstable Os they will going to replace Windows?
<randomuser> KB1PKL, i think we'd be here all day with that train of thought
<W3ird_N3rd> Rev_Species_116, that makes no sense
<W3ird_N3rd> why couldn't it be fixed by 11.10?
<cablop> yes, no sense at all
<cablop> oh my...
<W3ird_N3rd> cablop, works fine here, but I use no 3D
<Rev_Species_116> That is what you are getting - Ubuntu is based on the unstable Dabian branch
<eekTheCat> i'm going to install and use the first music player someone mentions here.
<Rev_Species_116> Dabian = Debian
<guntbert> !ot | cablop Rev_Species_116
<ubottu> cablop Rev_Species_116: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<W3ird_N3rd> eekTheCat, Audacious
<Zaelyx> eekTheCat: use mplayer
<nit-wit> eekTheCat, vlc
<KB1PKL> mpg123
<W3ird_N3rd> oh should have said XMMS, that would have been more fun
<randomuser> I'm looking for a way to disable unity and revert to gnome2, with authority and finality. Anyone know of a guide that will help me make sure I hit all the right spots?
<cablop> guntbert: i'm trying to fix this problem, it is getting on the way of my job and it is caused by UBUNTU, why do you say it is OT?
<W3ird_N3rd> randomuser, one moment
<cablop> any idea in how to manage the windows to stay if i press the menu shortcut?
<Rev_Species_116> cablop - I suggest if Ubuntu is important to your work, stick to the LTS releases
<samithdisal> @randomuser: ubuntu classic
<W3ird_N3rd> randomuser, go to System>Administration>Login window
<Rev_Species_116> I only use LTS
<eiriksvin> randomuser, i had to go back to 10.04 lts then update to 10.10 to get mine right again:(
<W3ird_N3rd> and pick Ubuntu classic (or Ubuntu classic (no effects))
<Rev_Species_116> I really did hope they would bring Unity to Lucid, but it is not to be
<cablop> is there a way to downgrade?
<randomuser> samithdisal, 'ubuntu classic' is 2d unity.  Same bugs, no 3d acceleration
<escott> cablop, no, reinstall only
<kevinSJ> If I want to display image dimensions in a folder through terminal, is that possible?
<oCean> cablop: downgrade is explicitly not supported
<cablop> i hate that unity thing
<Travis-42> Can anyone recommend an alternative to LibreOffice Impress? Not only do I find it frustrating to use, but it keeps crashing on me.
<guntbert> <cablop> yes, no sense at all
<guntbert> <cablop> oh my..."
<eiriksvin> <cablop> nope
<Rev_Species_116> I love the idea of Unity
<tetsuya-3> hello ppl
<escott> kevinSJ, imagemagick tools can do that, so too can file for many types of images
<Rev_Species_116> I only wish I could use it on 10.04LTS
<W3ird_N3rd> randomuser, 2D unity does not (yet) exist
<tetsuya-3> how do i get vino to run?
<guntbert> sorry, cablop, I  mispasted
<ubuntugreyhat> randomuser, log out, select your name and then on the bottom bar select ubuntu classic, set as default
<nit-wit> Rev_Species_116, there are link on google if you want unity in lucid omg ubuntu i believe is what to llok for
<oCean> Rev_Species_116: stop that discussion please
<Matson> is there a way to export a list of apt packages I have installed on one system so that I can install the same set on a new system I'm creating?
<nit-wit> 8look
<wn1zid> cablop-   you can still go back 2 classic ubuntu at login
<randomuser> perhaps i'm looking for something different, then.
<wn1zid> bypassing unity
<SlagDooM> hello
<escott> kevinSJ, sudo apt-get install imagemagick; identify filename.jpg
<joakimk> Can I ask for some advice? I had Ubuntu 10.10 working nicely, but decided to upgrade to 11.04. Now I got all kinds of problems (mainly failed graphics), and eventually my ubuntu died (I can't log in to any graphical session). I'm thinking a complete reinstall from a live-CD, but should I give 11 another try or should I fall back to 10?
<eiriksvin> i liked the unity concept, but they should have kept the menus set up like classic
<cablop> wn1zid: in fact I ONLY IN CLASSIC
<cablop> but full of bugs :(
<SlagDooM> hello i just installed ubuntu and i discovered my C: drive has disappeared! can anybody help me please???
<tetsuya-3> how do i get vino to run?
<ubuntugreyhat> joakimk, list our gpu
<wn1zid> o, lol, i guess thats why i havnt tried 11.04
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: how do I do that?
<personalcomputer> I have a server with a hostname that has a period in it. On the bash prompt though (which includes '\h'), the hostname appears to be truncated at the first period. Executing 'hostname' shows the full hostname though. Does anyone know what is going on or how to resolve this?
<randomuser> but seriously, I ge more stability out of gnome-shell nightlies than 'production' unity
<ubuntugreyhat> do you have a graphics card in the machine?
<cablop> btw, where is the fusion-icon config files being placed?
<wn1zid> cablop-   what bugs u got ??
<SlagDooM> hello i just installed ubuntu and i discovered my C: drive has disappeared! can anybody help me please??? is this a 11.04 version problem too??????? HELP!!!!!
<W3ird_N3rd> SlagDooM, Linux doesn't use drive letters (so neither does ubuntu)
<oCean> !helpme | SlagDooM
<ubottu> SlagDooM: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: right.. It's a ATI Radeon X1300 card
<nit-wit> Matson, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7157175&postcount=5
<tetsuya-3> how do i get vino to run?
<eiriksvin> natty is a trick... leave it alone until its more stable
<escott> joakimk, if you played around with ccsm i would suggest removing your .compiz folder and/or .config/compiz* and .config/gnome-session
<randomuser> personalcomputer, its something like hostname.domain ? whats the problem?
<SlagDooM> no drive letters? i don't understand, every computer has drives LOL your funny
<Rev_Species_116> oCean: Instead of using a BOT for support - just HELP the folk
<needlez> SlagDooM: hey quick question when you installed it did you pick sidebyside install???
<cablop> wn1zid: if i press alt+spacebar the window decoration just go away, the expected result is that the window menu will apear (to minimize, maximize and move and so on)
<oCean> Rev_Species_116: thanks for your input
<joakimk> escott: I did disable/uninstall all compiz packages, in the synaptic thing. But after that everything went sour...
<ubuntugreyhat> ATI Radeon X1300? ok hos
<personalcomputer> randomuser: yeah. The full hostname isn't displayed at the bash prompt. It is truncated after the period.
<vander> how to share a folder with windows ?
<wn1zid> wow, yikes!
<joakimk> escott: btw, what's ccsm?
<Rev_Species_116> No, thanks YOU, oCean!
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: what does that mean? :)
<Zaelyx> vander: set up a samba share
<SlagDooM> yes i chose the side by side thingy and i can choose between windows xp and ubuntu when i switch on the computer
<nit-wit> Vanadis, do you have a shred partition?
<Zaelyx> vander: over the network right? or locally?
<Rev_Species_116> SlagDooM: can you still run XP?
<SlagDooM> but when i log into ubuntu the drivers have gone
<ubuntugreyhat> hos = hold on a second
<escott> joakimk, compiz settings, some of the features of compiz conflict with unity leaving people with broken desktops
<W3ird_N3rd> SlagDooM, yes every computer has drives, but Linux/Ubuntu does not assign letters to them
<vander> Zelyx, what's the cmd to do that ?
<ubuntugreyhat> sorry use it at work alot
<tetsuya-3> how do i get vino to run?
<cablop> wn1zid: tried it? press alt+f2 then type gtk-window-decorator --replace and you get it back, but it is no useful
<needlez> SlagDooM: thats because drive C: in ubuntu is no longer drive C: you will have to mount it manually
<SlagDooM> W3ird_N3rd i guess this ubuntu is very lame then
<kisil> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<joakimk> escott: yeah? think that's the cause?
<vander> Zaelyz: Home Network... just two computers
<Rev_Species_116> SlagDooM: Do you have the option of loading XP in the menu [grub] that comes up when you start your computer
<ubuntugreyhat> you got it to boot tho right?
<randomuser> personalcomputer, ok. I'm stumped, then
<personalcomputer> randomuser: Normally I wouldn't care, but the subdomain and tlds are vvery important to identiying the server in question.
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: hehe, I had a entirely different interpretattiion ;)
<Rev_Species_116> SlagDooM: Linux is not Windows
<Zaelyx> vander: if you want to set up a permanent share, you should look up setting up samba
<wn1zid> i'm still on 10.10, i don't do unity, but alt-space gives me window closing options
<Rev_Species_116> SlagDooM: Do you have the option of loading XP in the menu [grub] that comes up when you start your computer
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: yes, but I can only boot into "recovery mode", for a terminal prompt -- no GUI
<escott> joakimk, if you were removing compiz libraries your problem is that you removed compiz libraries. if you enabled compiz effects like wobbly windows, I would nuke your compiz config
<needlez> SlagDooM: or it should come up and say ## GB drive double click that and it will mount your windows partition in linux.
<cablop> and i can't just stick to the LTS... it is not supporting very well new software like firefox 4
<randomuser> personalcomputer, are you correctly defined in /etc/hosts
<needlez> then use nauitilus to browse thru it
<SlagDooM> Rev_Species_116, yes, when i choose windows xp everything is fine, but when i choose ubuntu there are no driver letters
<iceroot> !backports | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cablop> i need ppas, that are untrusted not supported...
<W3ird_N3rd> SlagDooM, in Ubuntu you'll generally see the volume label (a small text you can/have set yourself, like "windows" or "data") which makes more sense
<tetsuya-3> ok i need help figuring out how to run VINO.... any ideas?
<cablop> iceroot: backports are not supported either
<joakimk> escott: I got some advice (here) to disable/remove ALL compiz packages...
<W3ird_N3rd> if there is no volume label it would show up as "20GB volume" or something similar
<wn1zid> unity is gonna destroy peoples appetite for ubuntu, if it stays like that.
<SlagDooM> ok, i think i am starting to understand now :)
<needlez> SlagDooM: Linux doesnt use letters for drives: i said that earlier it uses a different system
<tetsuya-3> if you know how pm me
<Rev_Species_116> OKies, SlagDooM all is not lost, you can 'mount' the drives within Ubuntu and look at all your files
<Rev_Species_116> no worries
<randomuser> personalcomputer, have you tried hostname --fqd ?
<oCean> !files | SlagDooM
<ubottu> SlagDooM: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Rev_Species_116> It just wont be called the 'c' drive
<iceroot> cablop: they dont get sec updates (fast)
<tigreton> well, must go, ty all
<Rev_Species_116> But it will be close
<SlagDooM> ok, i will read there, thanks
<ubuntugreyhat> ok you need to get the drivers for the ATI card.... try hitting ALT + F7
<cablop> and that's pretty stupid, because if you grab an old copy of windows xp you can install new software on it... and i'm talking of the very same software! openoffice or libreoffice or firefox 4 or chromium! meaning it is possible to do...
<escott> joakimk, if you wanted to drop back to unity-2d or !classic you might do that, but removing compiz will certainly break unity
<Zaelyx> vander: just for temporary sharing, there's a very cool python-module, you can cd into the directory and run this command: python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<vander> Zaelyz: Ok... I'll google this...
<oCean> SlagDooM: there is also #ubuntu-nl for support in dutch
<personalcomputer> randomuser: /etc/hosts appears to be using the old hostname. I have rebooted since then.
<iceroot> cablop: of course you can install new software also on 10.x
<SlagDooM> so do you guys know a good virus scanner i can install for ubuntu, preferably cracked?
<ubuntugreyhat> clamav
<tetsuya-3> hello ppl...... vino help please
<iceroot> cablop: and the same as in windows, the manufactor (microsoft or in this case canocial) is not supporting that software
<cablop> SlagDooM: yopu don't need a virus scanner on ubuntu, LOL
<Rev_Species_116> cracked?
<Rev_Species_116> HILARIOUS
<Azelphur> SlagDooM: lol cracked?
<needlez> SlagDooM: clamav its free, but not a big need for a virus scanner
<randomuser> personalcomputer, http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/07/how-to-change-the-hostname-of-a-linux-system/
<eekTheCat> I hate how ubuntu just starts applications you install if they are services
<Zaelyx> that'll start a web server on port 8000 by default, then you just load up the ip address on your windows PC.... for example... "http://192.168.1.3:8000"
<andreax> 261707
<cablop> iceroot: but the developer is, meaning they make it able to run on that OS
<guntbert> personalcomputer: you must use \H  (not \h)
<eekTheCat> Is it possible to change this behavior?
<Rev_Species_116> You are in the world of Linux now, SlagDooM - get the word cracked away from your vocabulary
<needlez> !viruses
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<SlagDooM> i dont? so how can i watch pr0n on ubuntu without being infected with viruses??
<Rev_Species_116> :)
<Rev_Species_116> ZING
<Azelphur> SlagDooM: the only need for aa virus scanner on Linux is if you want to scan windows drives, or stop infected files from reaching windows machines in the network
<Rev_Species_116> Yep
<bashelina> can someone explain what ibus is.................
<nit-wit> SlagDooM, get bitdefender foe unice it is free they send hyou the key in a email.
<needlez> SlagDooM | !virus
<oCean> SlagDooM: stop that
<iceroot> cablop: the developer is not meaning to make it run on ubuntu 101.0
<iceroot> cablop: maybe the maintainer but not the developer
<andreax> bo
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: alt-f7 only gives me ";3~" in the prompt ;)
<Rev_Species_116> oCean: Please take it to PM or HELP the folk
<personalcomputer> randomuser: ok. going through that.
<personalcomputer> guntbert: I'll try that.
<cablop> SlagDooM: lol, lol, lol, what a need!
<Rev_Species_116> He could just have said DVD's - but this IS his first time in this IRC
<joakimk> escott: can I somehow reinstall the compiz packages, and then disable them properly? maybe?
<guntbert> personalcomputer: see http://www.linuxdoc.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/bash-prompt-escape-sequences.html
<eekTheCat> Is it possibe to have all new services I install be off by default?
<personalcomputer> guntbert: Ah yes. that explains it.
<ubuntugreyhat> joakimk, ok get the driver for it.... is Linux even installed or does the boot CD show that error?
<personalcomputer> guntbert & randomuser, thanks for your help.
<guntbert> personalcomputer: you're welcome :-)
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: well, no, I think U is installed. I can log in to recovery mode
<shugyosha> yo
<tetsuya-3> VINO, any one?
<vander> Zaelyz: I'd like to copy files from one to another...
<rww> RevSpecies116: May I suggest that you don't lecture our experienced channel members for things that are perfectly vaild behavior?
<cablop> SlagDooM: this is linux, virus affecting windo3ws won't harm you here... and i believe you can barely see the same sites in here... so just empty your cup and be ready to fill it again with new knowledge
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: access my home dir, etc
<tetsuya-3> a little help here
<ubuntugreyhat> ok good
<SlagDooM> hey, i found this software center program in the ubuntu menu, but there are no prices in there! so how can i know what these apps cost??
<ubuntugreyhat> what about vino?
<RevSpecies116> rww I would suggest following the instructions of Mr Shuttleworth and Mr Bacon if you will
<reliableNerd> Any g-slate users here have any knowhow on mounting that tank to ubuntu as mass storage?
<RevSpecies116> I have been a user of Ubuntu since 6.06LTS
<needlez> SlagDooM: !opensource
<SlagDooM> are they all warez or something?
<tetsuya-3> i am trying to get it up and running
<escott> joakimk, i would reinstall unity and maybe compiz as well and then install unity-2d
<plouffe> SlagDooM, the prices are on trollsrus.com
<kisil> successful troll is successful.
<ubuntugreyhat> SlagDooM, welcome to open source = free
<roasted> Question - with software raid on the alternate installer CD, I was not presented with a mount point option, raid type option, or the option to create an MD device. Why?
<needlez> SlagDooM : most programs are opensource.
<joakimk> escott: do you think I can do that from the recovery mode prompt, via apt-get?
<cablop> oh my god, i don't know if SlagDooM  is being serious or trolling...
<wn1zid> trolling
<kisil> cablop, trolling, most definitely.
<escott> joakimk, you might be able to get away with not installing unity/compiz and just do sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<RevSpecies116> cablop: TROLL or not, it is the CODE of Ubuntu to help
 * wn1zid puts SlagDooM  on iggy
<Zaelyx> vander: if you want to do it more than once, definately set up a samba share
<cablop> SlagDooM: many of those programs are open source, meaning not only they're free of charge but you can also modify them and redistribute as long as you make the new versions open source also
<RevSpecies116> So I suggest we all follow in the footsteps of Shuttleworth and Bacon and HELP
<SlagDooM> i don't believe you
<rww> RevSpecies116: Yes, I suggest you start doing that.
<oCean> !guidelines | RevSpecies116 there are guidelines though
<ubottu> RevSpecies116 there are guidelines though: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<joakimk> escott: Hm, I get "unity-2d is already the newest version"...
<W3ird_N3rd> I think SlagDooM is going to run away from Ubuntu as soon as he finds out GTA4, Red Dead Redemption and Just Cause 2 aren't going to run
<SlagDooM> they aren't?
<randomuser> one of the issues here is with chrome/chromium : a site that initiates an upload filesystem browsing window doesnt bring that window to the foreground, and the OS/browser thinkss the initiating process is locked because it waits 'too long' for user input. known issue?
<ubuntugreyhat> tetsuya-3, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=vino+on+ubuntu
<RevSpecies116> W3ird_N3rd: I would say SlagDooM already has Ubuntu installed and is an avid fan
<cablop> SlagDooM: the deal is, you get free, use itm, benefit of it, modify and if you plan to  give your version to others tyou must do it opensource, you get it free you gave it free, that's the deal, that's the "catch"
<oCean> ubuntugreyhat: please don't suggest google/lmgtfy
<cablop> SlagDooM: but you can find a few paid sowftare for linux, anyway
<escott> joakimk, hard to say what to do without knowing what you removed. is startx working?
<needlez> can someone  help me with Dofus install on ubuntu 11.04?? When I try to install I get told that adobe air refused to install. Is there anyone that knows about this??
<tetsuya-3> thnx greyhat =)
<SlagDooM> ok, let me get this straight: i download an app, i crack (= modify) it and then i it't legal and i can share it with everyone??
<vander> Zaelyz: Ok. I'll try this... Thank you !
<ubuntugreyhat> haha, sorry, i hate it when they dont help them selves, "how to" is not support!
<RevSpecies116> Please repeat that again, SlagDooM in a better sentence
<W3ird_N3rd> SlagDooM, nope, the're not. But I'm fairly sure you're pulling a prank here
<joakimk> escott: uh, I get "Fatal server error: server is already active for display 0" etc
<SlagDooM> ok, let me get this straight: i download an app, i crack (= modify) it and then it's legal and i can share it with everyone??
<RevSpecies116> Please repeat that again, SlagDooM in a better sentence
<escott> joakimk, can you ctrl-alt-f7 successfully?
<cablop> SlagDooM: you don't crack it, you download it, and you can even get its source code, so code over it and respect their license terms and redistribute
<joakimk> escott: I get a black screen, saying [OK] in the top... :-/
<iceroot> rww: if it is GPL (or something similar) its ok to do something like that with it
<joakimk> escott: so how do I get back to the prompt? :)
<escott> joakimk, ctrl-alt-f1 to get back to tty1
<randomuser> nobody throws out a RTFL?
<randomuser> RTF License?
<joakimk> escott: right. So I got my prompt at f8
<escott> joakimk, run sudo service gdm stop
<cablop> did yuo banned rww?
<nit-wit> ! ot | SlagDoom
<ubottu> SlagDoom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joakimk> escott: gives me the black screen again...
<escott> joakimk, then sudo killall X; startx from your console. i want to know if X is working at all for you
<joakimk> escott: oh, now I tried going back to f8, but nothing is there. SHould i log in at f1?
<W3ird_N3rd> Does someone have an idea for a quick hack to make an Ubuntu computer shutdown every day at 2:10?
<Zaelyx> W3ird_N3rd: use your crontab
<escott> W3ird_N3rd, add shutdown to your crontab
<ubuntugreyhat> joakimk, try this and copy and paste the out put : service gdm status
<W3ird_N3rd> I tried putting shutdown -h 2:10 in rc.local, which works, but prevents the computer from being shutdown normally :P
<W3ird_N3rd> ok, so crontab it is. too bad because I find it so complicated :P
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: yes, but where? shoudl I maybe log out + in again?
<cablop> crontab and shutdown -t now or sth, don't test it now, hehe
<joakimk> I have no prompt anymore
<W3ird_N3rd> Maybe someone has a good crontab guide "for dummies"?
<escott> joakimk, you were at a tty right?
<ubuntugreyhat> no in the console.... ctrl+alt+F1
<iceroot> W3ird_N3rd: man crontab
<escott> joakimk, try all combinations of ctrl-alt-F# until you get a tty
<joakimk> escott: yes. ctrl-alt-f8
<joakimk> escott: I had one at f8, but it's gone now...
<joakimk> escott: and so are all others. except f7, which says [OK]
<joakimk> confusing
<iceroot> W3ird_N3rd: but maybe you want "man 5 crontab"
<escott> joakimk, yeah thats not supposed to happen. did you have ssh running on this machine?
<W3ird_N3rd> iceroot, I'll just take a look
<joakimk> escott: as a service, for remote access to it? no
<joakimk> escott: I shouldn't simply ctrl-alt-delete?
<ubuntugreyhat> joakimk: reboot the machine and lets start from scratch
<roasted> Question - with software raid on the alternate installer CD, I was not presented with a mount point option, raid type option, or the option to create an MD device. Why?
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: super :)
<ubuntugreyhat> when it boots tell me what screens it goes through....
<escott> joakimk, well now we cant control the system so we need to reboot whats the stupid sysreq patter
<afeijo> hi all
<sudokill> hi
<escott> !reisub | joakim_
<ubottu> joakim_: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<escott> !reisub | joakimk
<ubottu> joakimk: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ubuntugreyhat> BIOS, ubuntu screens, etc
<afeijo> my current wifi router+dsl is quite weak, the signal wont go strong enough in my living room. Which device do you guys use, like, recommend?
<sudokill> ethernet cable
<kinesis> Hi, how do i get mini.iso over a USB stick to utilize my PCMCIA Wireless card?
<kinesis> it wouldn't work via ethernet
<joakimk> escott: now I can't log in at all... even into recovery mode :(
<ubuntugreyhat> power button!
<sudokill> afejio what wireless is it? b/g/n etc
<joakimk> escott: but I get to the login screen, but it doesn't accept my username
<joakimk> ^ that was to ubuntugreyhat
<afeijo> sudokill, I believe its g
<sudokill> u can get wireless "boosters" but i think they amplify whatever signal ur getting
<sudokill> e.g if its good it gets better bad it gets worse
<escott> joakimk, so you rebooted, got to a tty ctrl-alt-f1 and it won't accept your username/password
<sudokill> u can get firmware 4 ur router that boosts wireless
<sudokill> havent tried any of them
<afeijo> sudokill, I had a nice dlink but it broke, this one the dsl company gave to me. So it isnt a high quality one :)
<eekTheCat> I added myself to a group. Is there a way to see the result of this without logging out and in?
<joakimk> escott: OK. I *can* log in at f1
<sudokill> most routers can take 3rd party firmware
<kinesis> Hi, how do i get mini.iso over a USB stick to utilize my PCMCIA Wireless card? ??
<joakimk> escott: but no longer through the ugly, blue login GUI
<sudokill> i gave up wireless like 8 years ago
<danmichel> What is the bash command to copy a folder into another folder recursively but do not replace anything if it has the same file name?
<ubuntugreyhat> ok now run a service gdm status\
<ubuntugreyhat> not the slash
<sudokill> just neatly route an ethernet cable (if u have pc not laptop) and forget about it and enjoy stable max speed connection
<escott> joakimk, this is where you confused us last time. we thought you didn't have any kind of gui
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: gdm start/running, process 1125
<escott> joakimk, service gdm status; ps aux | grep /usr/bin/X
<ubuntugreyhat> ok now do ctrl+alt+F7
<joakimk> escott: I see, but while the login screen is a GUI, I only get a prompt (no GUI) after logging in (recovery mode)
<danmichel> What is the bash command to copy a folder into another folder recursively but do not replace anything if it has the same file name?
<ubuntugreyhat> X11 should be tied to the F7 tty
<wn1zid> bbiab
<kinesis> Will SystemRescueCD allow me to connect my PCMCIA wireless and run mini.iso installer
<J__> Hello
<J__> Anyone want to chat
<joakimk> escott: shoudl I post a photo of the screen? Any particular output you're looking for ?
<escott> joakimk, right... which could happen if your gnome-session is bad, or is relying on something like compiz which you don't have. we need to verify that X is working, that gdm is working, that unity-2d is installed (assuming you want to use 2d), remove any gnome-session info you currently have, and login with a unity-2d session. all this can be done from a tty
<Zaelyx> danmichel: cp -Rn <source> [Destination]
<sudokill> J__, hi
<BKTech86> hi, can anyone help me suspend my laptop?  I really can't function without it any longer .. I've tried everything
<Zaelyx> Daniel0108: the -n sets the "--no-clobber" option, which does not overwrite existing files
<kunguz> I have installed emgd drivers for my gma500 according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<Zaelyx> oops accidental tab
<Daniel0108> Zaelyx: wrong auto-complete nic k:P
<sudokill> BKTech86, hold it with both hands
<joakimk> escott: sorry -- I just meant the output is too long (2 long lines of text) to type in.
<joakimk> escott: I can post a picture?
<BKTech86> sudokill i tried that too, doesn't work
<kunguz> but unfortunately after installing; what I have on the screen is arrows with colors and no meaningful data...
<joakimk> escott: can you read this? http://bildr.no/view/888123
<kunguz> In another distro I configured it by adjusting xorg.conf but 11.4 does not seem to have /etc/xorg.conf file
<Zaelyx> danmichel: the -n sets the "--no-clobber" option, which does not overwrite existing files
<kunguz> any ideas or suggestions?
<BKTech86> is there any way to make ubuntu 10.04 suspend properly on my laptop?
<escott> joakimk, gdm is running pid 1125 and X is running pid 1618
<joakimk> ok :)
<joakimk> which is good?
<cablop> rww?
<cablop> what is it?
<escott> joakimk, but ctrl-alt-f7 doesn't present you with a login screen right
<rww> cablop: yes?
<SlagDooM> hello ubuntu friends
<joakimk> escott: no. says "checking battery state... [OK]"
<cablop> SlagDooM: take it easy this time, too many questions in few seconds and too many things to explain
<ubuntugreyhat> ok its try to start X.... when you load the boot CD did you get a GUI?
<cablop> rww ah a nick, sorry, man
<kinesis> Hi, how do i get mini.iso over a USB stick to utilize my PCMCIA Wireless card? ??
<SlagDooM> i was just making fun of windows, to make you guys feel extra good about using ubuntu
<escott> joakimk, sounds like plymouth didn't handoff the tty or something. X s apparently running on tty what about ctrl-alt-F8
<SlagDooM> but i found out that isn't allowed here :)
<cablop> SlagDooM: lol... lol
<W3ird_N3rd> look who reset his modem :P
<ubuntugreyhat> SlagDooM: awesome!!
<cablop> for a second i thought you were the writer of linuxhaters
<kinesis> Hi, how do i get mini.iso over a USB stick to utilize my PCMCIA Wireless card? ?? do i build pcmcia-cs on the same 1gb key that I have unetbootin installed mini.iso to?
<zmonkzz> how do I reset my audio settings to the way they were before I installed jackd and fed everything with ignorance
<SlagDooM> lol no, i am a big fan of debian and ubuntu
<Nisstyre> lolyes
<ubuntugreyhat> joakimk, did you get a GUI when you put in the CD?
<kinesis> is there a better net install .iso for Ubuntu that uses full network connectivity
<joakimk> at f8 I have the logon prompt, yes: http://bildr.no/view/888128. But it won't let me in (you see, it's just frozen after password)
<SlagDooM> so now i will only ask or answer questions here :)
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: haven't gotten to that yet...
<W3ird_N3rd> SlagDooM, so I was right about the prank :P
<kunguz> Where is the xorg.conf in ubuntu 11.04?
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: would you say Ubuntu 10, or 11?
<ubuntugreyhat> ok so you are running of the CD?
<popey> kunguz: it may not exist, but if it does, /etc/X11/
<escott> zmonkzz, remove jackd, then remove /var/lib/alsa/asound.state... there may be other stuff though
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: oh no, from disk
<kunguz> popey: thanks
<joakimk> sorry for being so confusing!
<kinesis> how do i install ubuntu using a 1gb flash drive on a netbook that has pcmcia wireless using mini.iso net installer
<cablop> ok, i managed to make this ubuntu work after some hours... and unwilling to do that again... once i have time i'll setup one server just with ubuntu 10.04...
<kinesis> ive asked like 100 times, not a single reply
<zmonkzz> escott ok i will try that
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: the upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 seems to have gone ok, but I had graphics problems so I apparently messed up compiz
<jtreminio> Is it possible to get rid of the Unity Bar (where program icons are) but keep everything else? I love the universal menu bar and the Windows Key -> search function, but really dislike the actual bar itself.
<popey> kinesis: easiest way is yank the drive out, put in another computer and install there
<ubuntugreyhat> ok yeah Graphic support my not be available in that version for that card.... let me look up the commandline install
<cablop> kinesis, you have a mini iso, then it is read-only, i just think you need to redo it, moding it in some way to make it load your pcmcia hw
<escott> joakimk, that gdm screen doesn't look right. removing compiz probably removed a bunch of other stuff including the gdm themese
<foot-odor> helloooo
<cablop> kinesis, alternatively you can install the thing that way you have a writable portion on the usb, if you manage to put the module there and some script... i think you can make it work
<joakimk> escott: so... must I reinstall in order to get past this?
<kinesis> ethernet wouldnt work
<foot-odor> anyone here use ubuntu?
<ubuntugreyhat> move back to 10....
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: yeah, I'm thinking the same
<ubuntugreyhat> what is the make and model of the Laptop?
<guntbert> foot-odor: this is the ubuntu support channel.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: HP nc6400
<jtreminio> Is it possible to get rid of the Unity Bar (where program icons are) but keep everything else? I love the universal menu bar and the Windows Key -> search function, but really dislike the actual bar itself.
<SlagDooM> foot-odor: no trolling here please
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: did you see the pic of the desktop I got after installing 11?
<bencc> why is the line "#includedir /etc/sudoers.d" commented in /etc/sudoers?
<foot-odor> sorry about the trolling :P
<escott> joakimk, i would sudo apt-get check; sudo apt-get --reinstall gdm; sudo apt-get --resinstall unity-2d
<bencc> isn't the preferred way to put files under the /etc/sudoers.d/ folder?
<foot-odor> guntbert, i don't have any 100% pure ubuntu questions
<foot-odor> but i do have a grub question
<pastoragbetsiafa> here is very busy my brother
<foot-odor> and since ubuntu uses grub
<cablop> joakimk: what card is on your pc?
<kinesis> im trying this: http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<foot-odor> is it a apropiate palce to ask?
<ubuntugreyhat> yeah you can try that command from escott but i would just go back to 10
<LjL> foot-odor: appropriate enough if you're using Ubuntu
<ubuntugreyhat> stable vs problems....
<foot-odor> can i install grub before installing any os ?
<cablop> foot-odor: try it, if not try on ##linux dunno if there's a #grub channel
<kinesis> i doubt that has a net intaler
<joakimk> cablop: ATI Radeon X1300
<foot-odor> sure
<Guest95082> No sound out of MacBook speakers & red LED in Headphone jack
<LjL> foot-odor: well yes you can but it's probably easier to install it together with an OS
<LjL> foot-odor: actually wait, i'm not sure you can
<escott> joakimk, the problem is when you remove something from the top of the application stack like unity there are lots of things beneath it that might also be removed, and then trying to get everything back could be tricky. its better to try and work around it and not use the offending application
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: I got this: http://bildr.no/view/887993
<LjL> foot-odor: GRUB does afaik need a partition to store its cruft on
<RA_drc> Guest95082: that sounds like it's broken.  also, you should change your username :-p
<rww> LjL: indeed
<joakimk> escott: see the pic -- I couldn't work like that... hehe
<cablop> Guest95082: try in pulse audio settingsd and set the output to work the way the hardware works, for example, my netbook has a connection for normal jacks, but also for those with 4 rings, with microphone, so i select duplex instead of standard
<escott> LjL, foot-odor only for gpt. for mbr it puts part in mbr, part in space after mbr but before partitions begin, and then the rest in /boot
<Nintet> how do you change screen resolution in ubiquity?? just installed and did not know about the new GUI
<brokenlinux> has anyone else ever had an issue where you couldn't boot from either the hd or usb stick?  my battery died yesterday and now i just get a black screen with a flashing cursor when i try to boot and a bios splash screen that says "system resuming"
<joakimk> escott: trying your apt-get now.
<foot-odor> LjL, escott i want to format my hdd
<jtreminio> how would I get rid of specific parts of Unity? I don't like the actual Unity bar but like everything else.
<escott> joakimk, yeah thats a rather obviously broken graphics card driver
<ubuntugreyhat> you driver is not responding properly....
<joakimk> escott: I understand. I was a bit desperate after upgrading
<foot-odor> and create the boot partition first
<joakimk> escott: yes
<ubuntugreyhat> reinstall!!!
<foot-odor> then install the os'es one by one
<cablop> foot-odor: anyway, if you install grub2 just install the one comming out from your OS, it is pretty integrated and dependant tof it
<joakimk> escott: eh, apt-get exits with "E: Invalid operation gdm"
<Nintet> i only want to see the screen, i dont even know how i installed it since i couldnt see the whole screen
<ubuntugreyhat> backup and reinstall!!
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: yeah... but 11 or 10.10?
<foot-odor> well none of my os'es has grub integrated
<foot-odor> that's the point
<LjL> foot-odor: you can do that, create a boot partition and install GRUB on it... but for that matter you can pick one OS (say Ubuntu) and install it while telling it to create a /boot partition, and that seems easier, so i'm not sure why you'd want to do that
<Guest95082> cablop : mine is Analog Stereo Duplex
<ubuntugreyhat> 10.10.... kind duh.... haha jk
<cablop> jtreminio: i'll do it this way... i'll try to go and start in classic and add part by par what i liked of the new ubuntu
<escott> joakimk, rather --reinstall install gdm, but if your X is looking like that, it may be better to drop to 10.10 if that worked for you. either that or you switch to using vesa drivers
<guntbert> ubuntugreyhat: please stop those "witty" comments
<cablop> Guest95082: let me check it on my netbook i think it is the same, is your jack a 4-ring one, right?
<escott> joakimk, was your previous X running with vesa or radeon drivers?
<joakimk> escott: 10.10 worked like a charm
<jtreminio> cablop, The problem I've come across is that I can't find the specific universal menu bar, and I *do* want to keep the ability to do a quick search by pressing the Windows/Super key
<Guest95082> <RA_drc> how can i change my username, also can you suggest me some good irc client?
<joakimk> escott: oh, that's why I fret -- I had to do something back then to fix some "jittering" graphics... and I can't remember what exactly I did
<Nintet> how do you fix your resolution in 11.00?
<foot-odor> can anyone archive /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 for me please?
<cablop> joakimk you can try to find if thereś  a PPA for your video card
<joakimk> escott: I got some help, here at #ubuntu ;)
<ubuntugreyhat> guntbert, jealous? want some attention? ;)
<Guest95082> <RA_drc> mine is that 3.5 jack
<roasted> Question - with software raid on the alternate installer CD, I was not presented with a mount point option, raid type option, or the option to create an MD device. Why?
<escott> joakimk, what kind of card was it again?
<cablop> Guest95082: type this /nick yourDesiredNewNick
<joakimk> escott: ATI Radeon X1300
<RA_drc> Guest95082: type /nick NewUsername
<adwait_neo> <RA_drc> thanks a lot :)
<Nintet> what is the app that you use to change your resolution in 11.02?
<adwait_neo> how can i register this name?
<Nintet> i cant find it in the new GUI
<NullCity> Hello
<joakimk> escott: so, vesa drivers might be something for me? also for 10.10? If the jittering (literally shaking pixels) happens again?
<cablop> adwait_neo: my netbook says Analog Stereo Duplex and it is working, but i'm not sure if your jack is that jack
<joakimk> escott: not that I know what "use vesa drivers" really means... ;)
<RA_drc> adwait_neo: np, and xchat should be fine as an irc client, if you're pickier, you can google for "linux irc client" and find one that you like best.  a good CLI client is irssi
<sudokill> xchat is nice i use it
<cablop> adwait_neo: try analog stereo output, it should work
<NullCity> Im using BitchX as my IRC Client
<escott> joakimk, vesa is standard unaccelerated graphics. basically the successor to SVGA
<nit-wit> adwait_neo, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<adwait_neo> <cablop> no change :(
<adwait_neo> <nit_wit> thanks :)
<cablop> adwait_neo: go to the official freenode.net pagge, they explain the procedure to register and keep the nick for you, you need to lo in often, anyway
<ubuntugreyhat> joakimk, If i were you i would go back to the version that worked best for you and keep it.... i mean i had to on my old maching when i was running 10.04, after that version i bough a new machine
<ubuntu> Sometimes, I wonder if catlyst is below Vesa.
<adwait_neo> <cablop> thanks a lot :)
<Edit> hi guys, sorry for the off, but is there anybody here who can speak spanish and can help me? only one word, not a too long thing. thanks :) :) :)
<Nintet> so there is no tool to adjust screen resolution in 11???
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: I'm getting a new machine pretty soon... still, tomorrow is Monday, and I ought to work ;)
<randomuser> Edit: I know one word of spanish!
<adwait_neo> <cablop> tried but the red light is still glowing as well as no sound :(
<nit-wit> adwait_neo, no prob you can go to #freenode and get help but be prepared with the info I linked they will do the same usually.;)
<foot-odor> can anyone give me a file please
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: THANKFULLY all my work files are on SVN :-D phew!!
<cablop> adwait_neo: i use chatzilla, it is a CPU hog, i know, but in the other hand works the same in windows or linux, so i just get used to just one irc client :)
<sudokill> weechat is good if u like termianl chat
<guntbert> randomuser: wrong window?
<ubuntugreyhat> yeah i say! haha....
<Edit> randomuser: let me guess :D te amo? :D :D
<adwait_neo> <cablop> i use xchat
<guntbert> !ot | Edit
<ubottu> Edit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joakimk> escott: Isn't it odd that the (graphical) login window stopped having "joakimk" in username field, and now only let's me choose "other"?
<randomuser> just sarcasm.. try #ubuntu-es, edit
<Nintet> hey man 11.02 is ill... as in sick. as in needs to go back to the doctor and get fixed =(
<joakimk> escott: I tried your apt-get's, and a reboot, but seems to be the same situation
<compdoc> 11.02 doesnt exist, does it?
<Edit> randomuser: thanks for your help :)
<cablop> that's why it is ill xD
<sudokill> Nintet, just use 10.10 then
<escott> joakimk, there are regularly adding support for different radeon cards. its possible that 10.10 wasn't supporting your card so you were using vesa, but 11.04 things it can support your card and the support is broken or it could be a regression. there seem to be a dozen variants of X1300 so its hard to tell http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-radeonhd/plain/README
<randomuser> guntbert, blease don't spam the channel with bot messages unnecessarily. It makes it hard to follow along.
<sudokill> 11.04 isnt coompulsory
<ubuntu> I have a ATI 4850. Should I just keep it on windows?
<joakimk> escott: I see
<cablop> 11.04 seems to be a frankenstein monster
<sudokill> i couldnt even use 11.04
<dusf> '~/Public' is empty, '/media/DUMP/dusf/public' is not, in my attempts to make any reference to the former automatically equate to the latter i tried ln -s /media/DUMP/dusf/public ~/Public. i would like if a package were to try save a file there, or i were to open ~/Public, the file would be saved automatically in /media/DUMP/dusf/public and i would be linked automatically there too. instead it creates a ~/Public/public which is the link, but how would i make 
<adwait_neo> <cablop> m now registered :)
<compdoc> 11.04 is excellent
<ubuntugreyhat> joakimk, yeah agreed, did you install the ATI drivers at anypoint?
<Nintet> you are telling me that in v11watever you ave to use go back to manually configuring X?
<sudokill> i seem to be one of few who uses nvidia drivers and couldnt drag windows
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: I think maybe I did... urg, wish I'd kept a log
<cablop> cut it, sew it, try it, tie here, plug it, turn on the electricity and let the show run MWAHAHAHAHAHA (thunders) then ubuntu 11.04 came to light
<servan> hi! i installed ubuntu 11.04 on my lenovo thinkpad x220 tablet. the touch isnt working right. when i touch the display the right place is pointed. but after that the cursor is jumping to the upper left corner. is there a way to fix that?
<escott> joakimk, given that you have problems with both your video card driver and your gdm setup i would reinstall
<escott> joakimk, drop back to 10.10 and make careful note of what driver you are using an what is working
<cablop> joakimk i think the best option for you is to stick to 10.10
<joakimk> ok :) Thanks very much!
<adwait_neo> <cablop> please help me with the sound issue
<ubuntugreyhat> sorry man...
<javaJake_> On my MacBook Pro (5,3) Ubuntu 11.04 locks up after loading the nouveau driver, before the init process starts. Is there a known solution for this?
<joakimk> one more thing... I have backups of all my stuff, but is there any way to do a backup of my localhost apache2 server settings? I managed to get a "LAMP" setup working, and I'd love to just copy some files back to /etc and have it working again
<cablop> adwait_neo: this is the far i think i can go... am, try  to send sound via alsa... i don't remember exactly how, maybe via alsaplayer or sth, then you can see if alsa is working, then try fixing pulse
<De|ta> hi guys, i have 10.04 LTS on an HP Microserver, trying to get k10temp to work with lmsensors - but am not having much joy. Anyone free to help me out?
<joakimk> I took a copy of /etc/apache2 and /etc/mysql... Is that all?
<escott> javaJake_, blacklist the nouveau drivers
<brokenlinux> anyone?  any idea why i wouldn't be able to boot to my usb rescue drive?  i'm very perplexed by this; surely someone's encountered it...
<ubuntugreyhat> yeah what were you doing with it?
<infoad> What hapend to the Ubunto netbok version?
<sudokill> gone
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: that for me?
<sudokill> 11.04 replaced it
<cablop> javaJake_: if you can install the proprietaryy drivers, you are running on a mac, so better to keep to them
<root> hi
<ubuntugreyhat> yeah
<adwait_neo> <cablop> thanks a lot .... m googling it bt found no positive way
<javaJake_> escott: then X fails to load because it autodetects nouveau
<escott> joakimk, basically. you can use a diff util or a vcs to try and merge changes in later
<ubuntugreyhat> like wordpress?
<De|ta> I have tried this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1454964 but am getting errors when doing the 'make'
<joakimk> escott: so, those two dirs then?
<Nintet> i know there is an easy way to configure your resolution in 11.03 please tell me
<ShermanBoyd> I'm having a hard time apt-getting curl under natty.  Would anyone mind trying it so I can tell if it's just me?
<Nintet> this is really aggrivating
<nit-wit> brokendatapoint, hows the usb loaded?
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: no, I was mainly setting up some HTML in public_html, with some Perl CGI scripts
<javaJake_> cablop: say again?
<Guest82420> hi Ineed help
<adwait_neo> i am currently using 11.04 shall i switch to 10.10 ?
<escott> joakimk, there may be files in /var/www like htaccess you would want to backup too
<adwait_neo> is it more stable?
<nit-wit> brokenlinux, how's the usb loaded?
<joakimk> escott: thanks
<javaJake_> cablop: what do you mean by "if you can install the proprietary drivers"?
<ubuntugreyhat> oh... ok well run a back of the DB, grab everything in the /etc/www/ file and then the CGI scripts
<sudokill> adwait_neo, most people seem to think so
<adwait_neo> <suokill> how far it is?
<cablop> javaJake_: get to your desktop one way r another, maqybe starting in the repair mode of ubuntu and start the x-server with a vesa video, i guess, then go system and add the harware and install the proprietary drivers
<ubuntugreyhat> oh and dont forget the default file in apache2 if you mod it
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: I "redirected" to ~/public_html, so I have those files backed up then :)
<sudokill> adwait_neo, 11.04 will probaby get better but 10.10 not many people seem to have problems with
<javaJake_> escott: is the nouveau issue one you're aware of or is blacklisting a first step in debugging you'd recommend? I get to a terminal if I blacklist, but that's it.
<joakimk> ubuntugreyhat: yes! I took the entire /etc/apache2 dir
<ubuntugreyhat> well good luck man
<ShermanBoyd> Is there an error in the url?  Space between /ubuntu/ and natty/ ?
<ShermanBoyd> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main curl amd64 7.21.3-1ubuntu1 [182 kB]
<ShermanBoyd> 0% [1 curl 1,138 B/182 kB 0%]
<joakimk> thanks :)
<adwait_neo> <sudokill> i am facing problems with 11.04 :(
<sudokill> same
<sudokill> well i was
<javaJake_> cablop: it has nothing to do with video. This is during kernel boot, when Ubuntu is trying to load the framebuffer.
<escott> javaJake_, well nouveau is freezing your machine so it has to go. from the terminal you can try and identify a driver that works for your config, either vesa (no 3d) or proprietary nvidia
<sudokill> use 10.10 if you can live without unity
<sudokill> lol
<gorto> I am trying to install ubuntu on a desktop that has a NVIDIA GeForce 9500 card. It looks like it loads the kernel, but thin it just sits their with a courser on the upper right corner. Tried 10.10 and 11.04
<escott> ShermanBoyd, no thats not a url
<cablop> javaJake_: ah, ok, then disable the splash on boot,
<joakimk> adwait_neo: I had too, so I'm going back to 10.10, for what that advice is worth ;)
<javaJake_> cablop: lol, it has *nothing* to do with video.
<ShermanBoyd> escott: so it's fine like that?
<cablop> javaJake_: you can try to start and pres esc one time after booting, just before trying to load the framebuffer
<javaJake_> cablop: it's entirely to do with the kernel loading a module that proceeds to lock the entire thing up
<adwait_neo> <sudokill> can you explain me what unity is exactly?
<escott> ShermanBoyd, where are you seeing this?
<sudokill> the new shell with the sidebar etc
<cablop> javaJake_: also, to enter the other mode, rescue, safe, recovery, don't remember the name, will skip the splash, so you can go through the boot
<adwait_neo> <joakimk> my speakers aren't working properly
<brokenlinux> nit-wit: in the bios
<sudokill> the one everyone hates
<javaJake_> cablop: yep, and I can blacklist nouveau but that disables X
<ShermanBoyd> escott: apt-get install curl ... it times out eventually
<javaJake_> escott: how do you recommend I configure X by hand?
<brokenlinux> and then it just hangs at black screen with flashing cursor
<joakimk> adwait_neo: sorry, I can't help you... I'm just as confused as you ;)
<javaJake_> escott: this new automagic X system makes it very difficult for me to know how to stop X from being automagic.
<joakimk> maybe more :)
<cablop> javaJake_: that's why i tell you to go in the recovery mode and start with a vesa video, or vga standard... don't rememeber the name exactly, ah! i think it is called safe video mode
<adwait_neo> Can someone tell me what UNITY is exactly?
<escott> javaJake_, i know, unfortunately the magic has always worked for me, so im not sure how to prevent it
<sudokill> adwait_neo, the new shell
<javaJake_> escott: ok
<compdoc> adwait_neo, a desktop gui
<escott> ShermanBoyd, can you open http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ in your browser?
<popey> adwait_neo: its the user interface a user of 11.04 sees by default if they have a 3d capable video card
<sudokill> adwait_neo, i take it u didnt use any other linux distro?
<compdoc> like gnome or windows explorer
<compdoc> only less
<Nintet> its not like either
<Nintet> it sucks bad
<adwait_neo> <sudokill> well i am a beginner
<nit-wit> brokenlinux, hold down the shift key when you boot f you get a try or install gui hit f6 click nomodeset and boot in.
<ShermanBoyd> escott: yeah, I even downloaded the curl file
<cablop> Nintet what? unity? unity sucks?
<Nintet> how do you even browse your files in this?
<nit-wit> *if
<adwait_neo> <popey> if i dun have a 3d video card then its useless?
<escott> ShermanBoyd, if you downloaded the curl deb you can just sudo apt-get intall /path/to/curl.deb
<sudokill> adwait_neo, if u install 10.10 ull be on plain gnome 2
<Nintet> yeah this is my first time using it and i didnt think it was going to be that bad... this is a super huge FLOP
<ShermanBoyd> escott: but it's missing a dep
<sudokill> adwait_neo, pretty much same as 11.04 in "classic" mode
<adwait_neo> <sudokill> as a developer does it makes some sense?
<sudokill> adwait_neo, ???
<escott> ShermanBoyd, curl is afaik part of the base system. what happened that lead to your not having it?
<sudokill> adwait_neo, its only the layout of it basically
<cablop> Nintet i really pefer Windows 3.11 interface rather than unity xD
<adwait_neo> <sudokill> like a theme
<sudokill> adwait_neo, yea pretty much
<nit-wit> ! ot |cablop
<ubottu> cablop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<adwait_neo> catchy graphics and all ...
<ShermanBoyd> escott: not sure, I did a server install and didn't select anything
<Nintet> cablop, can you just install iceWM or something?
<sudokill> adwait_neo, a lot of people find unity with the sidebar etc more awkward and slower to use than classic gnome with the 2 panels (similar to windows)
<needlez> hey quick question, got dofus installed, had to do it manually... now the only issue is that i have no icon in applications. So how can i create an icon in applications that starts dofus??, i already have the parameters to start it from command line, just need to know how to create a new entry in applications under games
<cablop> nintet nah i boot in ubuntu classic... i hope and pray and make sacrifices to all known gods if they still keep the ubuntu classic in 12.04
<popey> adwait_neo: there is a 2d version in the works
<adwait_neo> <sudokill> since i am using it on a Mac machine, the performance is a bit slow on 11.04
<adwait_neo> so i'll be going back to 10.10 :)
<ShermanBoyd> escott: hmm I was able to apt-get the dep libcurl3
<Nintet> cablop, how do i enter the correct screen res... do i have to reconfigure X?
<adwait_neo> <popey> of 11.04?
<popey> adwait_neo: the classic gnome desktop still exists in 11.04, you dont need to go back 10.10 for that
<popey> adwait_neo: there is a 2d version of Unity
<popey> adwait_neo: so at least two options in 11.04 even without 3d
<needlez> nvm i got it
<adwait_neo> <popey> yeah i saw that, i got an option in the login screen
<popey> adwait_neo: yeah, thats the one
<cablop> nintet, dunno, i just started in ubuntu classic went to mmmm system->preferences->monitors and i find the desktop resolution there, even using that experimental nouveau on an old mx440 nvidia it works good enough
<escott> ShermanBoyd, i lied its an optional component. it may just be a bad mirror, you could try switching to a closer mirror. there is a gui as part of synaptic to select a better mirror
<cablop> Nintet: dunno the way to reach those settings in unity
<adwait_neo> <popey>but my problem is No sound out of MacBook speakers & red LED in Headphone jack
<nit-wit> please take the talk of wants and needs in unity to off-topic and let this channel help;)
<popey> adwait_neo: which model of macbook?
<adwait_neo> 6,1
<popey> adwait_neo: the red led is optical out, you can turn that off
<escott> adwait_neo, saw someone else with the same problem. fixed it with hda_Analyzer
<adwait_neo> <popey> how?
<anass> hello, I've a problem with apt, so I can install/update software! this problem is: http://pastebin.com/gY2Mabcr
<ShermanBoyd> escott: no gui for me, what's the command line way?
<popey> adwait_neo: alsamixer
<anass> hello, I've a problem with apt, so I can't install/update software! this problem is: http://pastebin.com/gY2Mabcr
<sudokill> alsamoxer shouldnt mute by default
<escott> ShermanBoyd, i dont know, but you can modify /etc/apt/sources.list by hand
<sudokill> mixer*
<adwait_neo> <alsamixer> can you tell me the procedure? i did everything FULL !
<sudokill> adwait_neo, type alsamixer into terminal
<noel_g> I was having problem with my system showing updates available even though I had performed an update.  So I followed this info and deleted /etc/motd and /etc/motd.tail that fixed the problem where I was seeing updates were available, but now I dont see them where there are some available :)  does the software check happen on a certain interval and will those files be generated automatically  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=107
<sudokill> and see if volumes r up
<cablop> ok guys, time to go back to work
<cablop> see you
<adwait_neo> <sudokill> yes
<sudokill> adwait_neo, or go into sound options and see if the right sound card is chosen
<sudokill> adwait_neo, it should usuallly work fine though by default
<SuNotisima> i have burned a multisession CD-R but now all I can see is the last session. can I access the other files anyhow?
<escott> adwait_neo, if you can't disable the optical through alsamixer i know it can be done with hda_analyzer
<escott> ShermanBoyd, make sure you are running sudo apt-get update prior to trying to install curl
<adwait_neo> OMG ! :)
<ShermanBoyd> escott: yeah I did
<adwait_neo> <escott> red light is off :)
<cablop> SuNotisima: i just know an app in windows for that, isobuster, dunno if you can run it on wine... or try to find an alternative to it in google
<adwait_neo> <sudokill> i did it :) thanks now there is no red light :)
<sudokill> adwait_neo, what did u do? lol
<peterhil> Hi does dual booting Ubuntu 11.04 with Windows 7 require that windoze is installed first or on a separate disk? Or can it be installed afterwards?
<sudokill> adwait_neo, sound card in sound options?
<Andi> hey guys i would need some help please, my webcam is inverted ... does anybody know how to fix it?
<sudokill> turn it round?
<sudokill> lol
<escott> peterhil, if you install windows second you have to recover grub, its not too hard, but its often easier to just install windows first see !grub
<De|ta> turn it the other way ip
<adwait_neo> <sudokill> i selected the sound card as default
<sudokill> ah ok
<cablop> peterhil Windows will replace the grub loader with the windows loader, meaning you'll have to reinstall the grub at least
<SuNotisima> cablop: thx
<escott> Andi, is this just in skype?
<escott> Andi, does cheese show it right side up?
<cablop> peterhil: but, if you have two hard disks and can set a disk to each OS then the order is not important as long as the Windows install the loader on its own disk
<sudokill> adwait_neo, if ur new dont install 10.10 u shuld be fine with 11.04
<sudokill> adwait_neo, it will only cause u hassle havng to reinstall etc
<adwait_neo> <sudokill> hmm thanks
<peterhil> cablop: Ok thanks! Maybe I'll give the crappy noisy Maxtor disk to Windows... :-)
<adwait_neo> and if i again find some problem, i ll trouble u :P
<cablop> peterhil: you need to run update-grub in your ubuntu after installing win7 in the other disk in order to make it appear in the grub loader
<sudokill> adwait_neo, if ur having graphic problems, choppiness- at the login screen theres a drop down box, choose classic there and it should go fast
<alchemist_> I am having a problem with modprobe - I have options in a .conf file /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf - however - I have two pci cards of the same type installed and only the first card is picking up the modprobe options not the second
<sudokill> adwait_neo, but u'll have no sidebar
<cablop> peterhil, detach the linux one just to avoid any "mistake" windows would make
<Nintet> help! my screen is incorrect and i have no xorg.conf
<sudokill> adwait_neo, it's actually better on classic anyway
<adwait_neo> <sudokill> i hate sidebar
<adwait_neo> yeah
<sudokill> adwait_neo, yea thats part of unity
<Nintet> what is the tool to configure resolution in 11???
<sudokill> adwait_neo, stick with the classic its faster and easier to use and quicker to use
<cablop> nintet are you on ubuntu classic or in unity?
<De|ta> i have 10.04 server installed, how easy is it to update it to the latest
<Nintet> classic
<Nintet> i just changed
<cablop> nintet in classic go to the menu System->Preferences->Monitors
<edbian> De|ta, very easy.  Would you like to know how?
<adwait_neo> <sudokill>yes :)
<edbian> De|ta, It will just be time consuming
<Nintet> cablop, that only shows 1024*768
<anass> hello, I've a problem with apt, so I can't install/update software! this problem is: http://pastebin.com/gY2Mabcr
<cablop> Nintet: then you should need to upgrade change your graphic drivers
<Nintet> what is the tool to do that?
<Nintet> i have in intel grafix card
<W3ird_N3rd> I've put "10 23 * * * init 0" in cron (sudo crontab -e), but it won't shutdown at said time. If I make it "init 0 > /home/user/init.txt" it writes an empty file. Anyone a clue?
<De|ta> hmm - the reason I'm looking at doing it is because I can't get k10temp to work with lm-sensors. not sure if it's worth the hassle edbian
<cablop> nintet if your card and monitor are old, then turn on your monitor before your computer
<Nintet> this is a 23" acre LCD
<edbian> De|ta, I don't know what that is and I have no guarantee that it will work in a newer version
<edbian> De|ta, Is 10.04 an LTS?
<cablop> nintet then for the driver thing... System->Administration->additional Drivers
<De|ta> yes edbian it is
<compdoc> acer
<Nintet> said that i have no additional drivers to install
<sudokill> Nintet, i could be wrong but should be default drivers for onboard
<peterhil> The Win 7 requirements are RIDICULOUS!
<edbian> De|ta,  Yeah I have no clue if it is going to work differently in 11.04
<cablop> nintet.... mmmm weird... it happened to me with an nvidia card wen i forgot to turn on my flatron
<peterhil> 16 Gb of HD and 1 GB RAM
<escott> W3ird_N3rd, why not use shutdown -h now
<peterhil> WTF?
<sudokill> peterhil, whats wrong
<W3ird_N3rd> escott, doesn't work either, that's what I tried at first
<sklorpiom> hello can any1 can tell me why i cant join from Xchat on all servers on 8001 port? Thats why am now using web IRC.
<W3ird_N3rd> shutdown -h now is fine with me too, I just want it to turn off
<cablop> peterhil, this is what you really need on a winxp with allthe tweaks you need to make it run like a modern OS xD
<peterhil> :-)
<sudokill> peterhil, Win 7 should run on any pc
<adwait_neo> join #mozilla
<coz_> sklorpiom,  not sure,, is your nick registered?
<sklorpiom> coz_ not, i get some connection problem but it's not specified
<nit-wit> peterhil, is the maxtor a external or internal drive?
<hypetech> what is the difference between the nvidia-current package and the proprietary nvidia driver ubuntu installs the first time I boot it?
<cablop> nintet /leave
<peterhil> I have a 2200+ Athlon XP machine with 512 Gb RAM and 40 Gb HD. That should still work quite well for basic web browsing, as just couple of years ago those were the specs for doing graphic design with largish press quality images.
<coz_> sklorpiom,  mm  I know if your nick is not registered,,you wont be able to join some channels,, It may also be true of servers  but again, not sure
<Nintet> thanks
<cablop> ammm
<cablop> wrong command
<sudokill> 512GB ram should be more than enough...
<peterhil> nit-wit: Internal. I removed it because it was so noisy
<cablop> sorrry not telling you to leave nintet xD
<servan> does anyone use a notebook with a wacom touchscreen?
<Master> hi yal
<Nintet> cablop, i should have 1920x1080
<nit-wit> peterhil, cool W7 wont stay working with a external afaik.
<sklorpiom> coz_ connection is refused, i gues something that blocks me from port 8001
<cablop> peterhil: Win7 will run with 512 MB of RAM, the problem is make it install
<sudokill> peterhil, why use windows 7 just for web browsing? why not use ubuntu
<peterhil> caplob: That's good to know
<coz_> sklorpiom,  did you try the #xchat channel ?
<escott> W3ird_N3rd, and you mean 11:10pm not 10:23am right
<anass> http://sabi.ly/f/Lx93K
<peterhil> Maybe I can find two 512 MB memmories for the install
<nit-wit> peterhil, W7 will install it auto adjusts the OS to the host.
<escott> W3ird_N3rd, maybe you need to restart the cron process to detect the new crontab entry
<sklorpiom> coz_ no, but thats good idea to try some other irc clients if it works
<cablop> nintet, try restarting and discard the naive issue, the one that the magic of new xorg won't detect your monitor ad treat it as an old one, it happens with my 1440x900... o i never turn that monitor off...
<Customs> heyy
<W3ird_N3rd> escott, I mean 23:10
<sudokill> peterhil, it should run ok 512 is minimum ur CPU is slow though
<anass> hello, I've a problem with apt, I can't install/update software, the problem is: http://pastebin.com/gY2Mabcr
<peterhil> sudokill: I'm installing this machine for a friend's dad. I asked the same question and said Gnome 3 IS easier than Win7, but the friend still wants win
<W3ird_N3rd> escott, I know it's executed, when I run "init 0 > /home/user/blaat.txt" it produces a file
<W3ird_N3rd> from the crontab
<W3ird_N3rd> but it won't shutdown
<sudokill> peterhil, what exactly is the problem ur having?
<escott> W3ird_N3rd, right... i don't know i can't imagine why it wouldn't let you shutdown like that
<adwait_neo> Good night everyone :)
<sudokill> peterhil, wont it install at all?
<cablop> anass i'll change repositories, then sudo apt-get update then switch back and test
<hypetech> what is the difference between the nvidia-current package and the proprietary nvidia driver ubuntu installs the first time I boot it?
<W3ird_N3rd> escott, looks like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168781 has the same problem but no solution
<sudokill> hypetech, nvidia proprietary is the official one
<sudokill> closed source
<sudokill> fastest
<anass> cablop: is the problem from your repositories?
<EmuAlert> Does Ubuntu run pretty well on all laptops? Are there any laptops/CPUs/GPUs I should stay away from?
<cablop> hypetech: nvidia-current seems to be a metapackage depending on the latest proprietary driver
<hypetech> sudokill: I noticed that if I install nvidia-current, then my Unity goes from 2D to normal by default
<W3ird_N3rd> hypetech, appears to me it installs the old 173 driver when you boot
<sudokill> EmuAlert look at the requirements
<sudokill> on website
<escott> W3ird_N3rd, what does it say in the blaat.txt?
<edbian> EmuAlert, I don't think the laptop brand has much of a difference.  Finding a good wifi card and graphics card is much more important.
<sudokill> hypetech, sorry i thougt u meant kernel driver
<W3ird_N3rd> escott, empty file
<cablop> anass, nope, but i think you can try to update the list from the main repositories, if switching back triggers same error then your local repos have a problem... i don't think in another cause of your problem, except file corruption or file locked
<hypetech> sudokill: it does install a kernel module when I install nvidia-current from apt
<escott> W3ird_N3rd, your could try &> blaat.txt see if something is in stderr
<cablop> hypetech: nvidia-current are proprietary drivers also
<W3ird_N3rd> hypetech, you want nvidia-current
<edbian> EmuAlert, If you're buying a new machine you won't need to worry about system requirements
<sudokill> hypetech, i thought u meant the driver thats enabled by default when u install ubuntu
<Nintet> is there a tutorial about the new graphics stack in natty??????????
<hypetech> ah
<hypetech> ty all
<W3ird_N3rd> hypetech, well unless you want nouveau offcourse
<sudokill> hypetech, without installing anything
<hypetech> W3ird_N3rd: what's nouveau?
<sudokill> nvidia driver
<cablop> hypetech nouveau is open source project for nvidia drivers
<W3ird_N3rd> If you don't know you probably don't want to know :P open source nvidia driver
<Nintet> what if i dont have nvidia?
<W3ird_N3rd> but doesn't offer the same performance as the closed nvidia driver
<Nintet> how do i manually set my screen resolution?
<cablop> hypetech but if you don't care about all being open source go for the pnvidia proprietary ones, they work much better by now except for *VERY* old cards
<sklorpiom> coz_ connection refused
<sudokill> hypetech- the official nvidia driver is the best it should run fine
<sklorpiom> coz_ smthing wrong with me
<sudokill> Nintet, there should be a screen option in system settings or something
<sudokill> called monitors or something
<anass> cablop: I've not third party repos except disabled GNOME3 repo and I deleted it but the problem is still
<coz_> sklorpiom,  not sure what is happening there,,, you have set the port manually ...yes?
<EmuAlert> ebian: Is there any page that lists which cards I might have problems with? I'm sure I'll get a laptop with the minimum specs, but I don't want to find out that it comes with one of the few cards that has issues with Linux
<sklorpiom> coz_ default for irc.ubuntu.com is 8001
<edbian> EmuAlert, wifi cards or graphics cards?
<escott> !hcl | EmuAlert
<ubottu> EmuAlert: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sudokill> EmuAlert, I think ubuntu has support for pretty much all wifi and gpus
<sklorpiom> coz_ and if i force him to use 6667 it will not work
<sudokill> with 11.04
<EmuAlert> Ah alright. Gonna look at those lists
<coz_> sklorpiom,  no one answered on #xchat channel?
<edbian> EmuAlert, Here is a comprehensive list:  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices/PCI
<sklorpiom> coz_ i dodnt go there, i used some other client to check if problem is with xchat or my oper. system
<EmuAlert> edbian: Thanks
<edbian> EmuAlert, 99% of cards (wifi and video) will work.  Some may be more difficult to get working than others and some may work with lower powerformance
<edbian> EmuAlert, Sure
<W3ird_N3rd> escott, more empty files
<joakimk> escott: so... sorry for bugging you again :) But I've got my 10.10 CD running, and ready to install. But I just want to be sure I don't mess up my other partitions.
<coz_> sklorpiom,  ah , understood,, if you can get there  get into #xchat I bet they can help solve this one
<sklorpiom> coz_ oks
<joakimk> escott: I have a dual boot with Windows XP, and my ubuntu home dir on a separate partition
<anass> cablop: I knew the cause of the problem! My ISP sometimes cut the internet and show me a bill page, this bill page downloaded in the list file, Can I remove them?
<escott> W3ird_N3rd, you got me. you could try to put it into a bash script and verify the bash script works as expected before adding it to crontab
<brokenlinux> nit-wit: sorry for delay - was trying a few things....if i hold shift while boot i only get the word GRUB next to the flashing cursor at which point it never goes further
<edbian> joakim_, General rule of thumb.  If you format a partition you erase the data on it.
<brokenlinux> if i boot from usb, i can get to the grub prompt but none of the various options will successfully set to root; i get either invalid partition, not a root device or invalid EFI file path
<escott> joakimk, ok better to ask the channel, i've not actually done a reinstall to preserve /home partitions and i don't know what the menus look like
<joakimk> escott: so I have this: http://bildr.no/view/888183
<nit-wit> brokenlinux, have you installed a linux distro the gru> is a indicator of this.
<W3ird_N3rd> escott, already done that, but I found something new.. 15 seconds
<brokenlinux> at this point, it appears i can neither repair this install nor reinstall another
<askhader> What is the name of the default ubuntu battery monitor applet?
<nit-wit> brokenlinux, *grub>
<joakimk> escott: right, I see
<escott> W3ird_N3rd, should shutdown in 15 seconds then
<W3ird_N3rd> I found the solution, seperate bash script was not it
<brokenlinux> nit-wit: i recently upgraded to natty narwhal but yesterday my battery died on me as i was plugging in ac power and now i am stuck at this black screen with teh flashing cursor
<W3ird_N3rd> 29 23 * * * /sbin/shutdown -h now
<W3ird_N3rd> ^^ that was it escott and iridium
<brokenlinux> and no matter what, my system says "system resuming" when i power it back on....despite having removed the battery, ram, hd, etc
<webad_13> when I issue the following command: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o nls=utf8,fmask=0113,dmask=0002 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/sdb2   the sdb2 is mounted but permissions are: drwxrwxr-x root root ... I am not getting it, could someone explain
<joakimk> but NTFS, that would be windows right?
<anass> cablop: Can I delete all files, or I've to empty them one by one?
<nit-wit> brokendatapoint, so you have a install do you want it fixed or a new install? The usb is not booting as well.
<Nintet> the only help i find is for nvidia cards... what if i am using an intel card/??
<escott> brokenlinux, are you trying to cross boot from the hdd with grub on the usb?
<iridium> good
<sudokill> brokenlinux, was the power cut off while updating?
<edbian> webad_13, Is the ntfs windows 7 ntfs or windows xp ntfs??
<brokenlinux> sudokill: no, the update got messed up, too, but i was able to repair that from booting to usb
<brokenlinux> it worked for a couple days without problem
<escott> webad_13, you probably want to add uid=1000,gid=1000 to your mount options
<sudokill> brokenlinux, how was the update messed up?
<joakimk> I guess my question is, what partition should I choose to reinstall Ubuntu on? http://bildr.no/view/888183
<brokenlinux> escott: what does that mean?
<anass> cablop: this is the file content: http://pastebin.com/wxWaPLvB
<escott> webad_13, unless your concern was the fmask,dmask
<nit-wit> brokenlinux,  so you have a install do you want it fixed or a new install? The usb is not booting as well.
<brokenlinux> sudokill: it hung during dist-upgrade but like i said, it's worked since then and i've rebooted multiple times
<escott> brokenlinux, where is the root system you are trying to boot? on the hard drive or on the usb stick
<brokenlinux> nit-wit: i would like to just boot back to my OS like normal but i will reinstall if i must
<joakimk> If I boot back to the hard disk, I can determine (verify) what device I've currently got Ubuntu on? And also verify what device has my /home dir?
<brokenlinux> escott: hdd
<webad_13> edbian: windows 7 ntfs, does it make difference?
<escott> brokenlinux, im not sure if that is supported. i would boot the livecd then follow !grub chroot instructions to restore grub
<webad_13> escott: yeah I am not concered with the user just the permissions
<brokenlinux> escott: i would love to do that but i can't boot to the livecd
<brokenlinux> it hangs at a black screen with a flashing cursor
<brokenlinux> whether using usb or local hdd
<nit-wit> brokenlinux, so besides the bios being set to boot the thumb/usb there is another gui to choose to boot the usb outside of the bios, does this sound familiar.
<brokenlinux> i've never seen anthing like this
<sudokill> joakimk, whats the matter
<joakimk> I would think 36.5 GB is for my home dir, while the 15GB partition is for Ubuntu itself -- the OS?
<brokenlinux> nit-wit: not particularly and i wonder how i'd get there from y current dilemma
<joakimk> sudokill: I want to (re)install 10.10, without messing with the other partitions
<sudokill> joakimk, looks like sda7 is home and sda6 is root
<escott> joakimk, if you have any doubts boot to the livecd then check what the partitions have in them
<joakimk> escott: I'm on the live CD now
<sudokill> joakimk, check to make sure, but if sda7 is home then install to sda6 and it'll use sda7 as home, but make sure first if its defined as home
<joakimk> sudokill: yes, I agree.. And definitely the 46.3 GB NTFS is XP
<meLon> I am having issues with LIRC and my remote control.  I have made a post and wish that anybody with such knowledge check it out :D  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10850246
<nit-wit> brokenlinux, your not booting the thumb period, try powering on and tapping the f12 key to begin with some computers have different key prompts eeepc is esc HP is another f key
<joakimk> sudokill: how do I check?
<ciunix> hi all, I have installed a tomcat in my server in a port different than the 8080, exactly the 20337. Now When I try to connect to tomcat with the browser, I can logged in with the user but when I try to arrive to the page "manager web app" I get the follow error: type Status report
<ciunix> message Access to the requested resource has been denied.. What's wrong?
<brokenlinux> nit-wit: my bios is definitely trying to boot from the thumb
<joakimk> sudokill: should I boot back off the live cd, and onto the disk?
<brokenlinux> it gives me the "try ubuntu w/o installing," "install," check disc options
<escott> joakimk, there is a desktop icon to start the installer you dont need to reboot
<sudokill> joakimk, try the disk manager it'll tell u there if u dont want command line
<sudokill> or rin df from terminal
<joakimk> escott: I'm booting back now, without the live cd
<sudokill> run*
<nit-wit> brokenlinux, the contention is not whether it is trying but that it isn't can you paly along here this is not new to me. Also how did you load the USB?
<nit-wit> *play
<Nintet> is there anyone here who can actually tell me how to configure an Intel grafix card in Natty?
<Nintet> please?
<Nintet> i know its funny to you guys
<sudokill> Nintet, whats r u trying to cinfigure
<escott> Nintet, configure it how?
<emasarn> I have a bit of a problem. I cant view flash videos in fullscreen without the video starts to lag a lot. I had watched videos in HD on youtube before (in fullscreen) without any problems.
<brokenlinux> nit-wit: sure right now i am just attempting to boot to usb by setting the bios option
<Nintet> i am supposed to have 1920*1080
<brokenlinux> this is exactly how i did it the other day during my dist-upgrade repair
<Nintet> i have had that in every other OS
<sudokill> go to monitors in the system settings and choose it
<brokenlinux> nit-wit: can we start a private message to reduce chatter?
<brokenlinux> i'll gladly post results back here if we fix it
<escott> Nintet, check xrandr or gnome-display-properties
<nit-wit> brokenlinux, sure
<joakimk> sudokill: df tells me /dev/sda6 is /, whereas /dev/sda7 is /home
<sudokill> joakimk, thats it then
<pinguy> emasarn, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/07/speed-up-flash-and-firefox-in-ubuntu.html
<sudokill> install to sda6
<joakimk> sudokill: yes :) Booting back onto the CD now...
<emasarn> pinguy: thanks :)
<ciunix> hi all, I have installed a tomcat in my server in a port different than the 8080, exactly the 20337. Now When I try to connect to tomcat with the browser, I can logged in with the user but when I try to arrive to the page "manager web app" I get the follow error: type Status report
<emasarn> Im using chrome, but I guess that doesnt matter
<sudokill> joakimk leave swap as is obviously
<pinguy> emasarn, nope
<iPwnPenguins> i am having trouble installing network firmwware
<pinguy> it speeds up the flash plugin
<iPwnPenguins> any help?
<sudokill> iPwnPenguins, what firmware
<iPwnPenguins> wireless
<Nintet> escott, it wont show anything higher than 1024*768
<sudokill> iPwnPenguins, firmware or drivers?
<iPwnPenguins> propiertyu driverware
<iPwnPenguins> it says device not ready ( firmware missing)
<iPwnPenguins> but when attempting to download it cannot fetch
<sudokill> does it find it when u click on the additional drivers section?
<zul_> #ubuntu-it
<escott> Nintet, are you sure you are using intel and not vesa? what does glxinfo say for the OpenGL Renderer
<pinguy> Nintet, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/set-your-screen-resolution-higher-than-you-should-with-newrez/
<zul_> Who can help me in tomcat configuration?
<iPwnPenguins> no
<sudokill> iPwnPenguins, what card is it?
<iPwnPenguins> second let me find
<Nintet> escott, i dont have glxinfo installed
<pinguy> Nintet, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/set-your-screen-resolution-higher-than-you-should-with-newrez/
<boatdink> any juan good with intel graphics?
<escott> Nintet, you could install glxinfo or read through your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sudokill> Nintet- apt-get install mesa-utils
<joakimk> sudokill: so, I'll install to sda6. But format?
<joakimk> sudokill: should I check the format box for that drive?
<joakimk> ^ device
<pinguy> Its an intel the xorg driver will be installed
<sudokill> yea ull lose all ur programs etc but ur settings and whatevers in home will stay
<pinguy> you just need to force it to use a higher res
<sudokill> u have to format root to reinstall
<joakimk> sudokill: yes. Guess there's no other wa
<pinguy> newrez will do that
<emasarn> thanks pinguy! It works great now. :)
<joakimk> sudokill: so click the Delete button for sda6, then?
<joakimk> sudokill: just want to preserve my home
<pinguy> no problem emasarn
<sudokill> i think so
<sudokill> lol
<sudokill> tbh i cant remember the install procedure
<sudokill> something along the lines of delte sounds right
<sudokill> delete/format
<Nintet> escott, i cant make out any of the garbage from either the log file or the mesa utils
<Nintet> its just too friggin hard. i havent had these problems with graphics since madrake 7
<sudokill> | grep vga
<sudokill> i think
<pinguy> Nintet, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/set-your-screen-resolution-higher-than-you-should-with-newrez/
<joakimk> sudokill: then I need to create a new partiton? With mount point "/" ?
<pinguy> did you try that?
<joakimk> ...and ext4?
<sudokill> joakimk yes
<sudokill> joakimk, mount point as /
<sudokill> joakimk, for sda 6
<boatdink> can somejuan pm for acer aspire juan intel gma950 tweaks?
<iPwnPenguins> my driver is a broadcom STA wireless driver
<escott> Nintet, grep vesa /var/log/Xorg.0.log you should see it unloaded. grep intel /var/log/Xorg.0.log you should see a lot of lines including mode identification
<joakimk> sudokill: yes.. hehe, after deleting sda6, sda7 became sda6. So now the new partiton became sda7
<joakimk> sudokill: But in any case I'll install to the (new) partition of 15GB size
<sudokill> joakimk, whatever the new empty partition, that isnt home, install to that
<Ovizu> how do i close running processes in terminal?
<pinguy> iPwnPenguins, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Nintet> yeah vesa is autoconfigured driver 1
<iPwnPenguins> @sudokill , "when attempting to activate driver i recieve 'failed to fetch cdrom
<sklorpiom> CTRL+C
<Ovizu> how do i close running process through the terminal
<sudokill> iPwnPenguins, what are u actually doing?
<iPwnPenguins> trying to activate wirless driver
<joakimk> escott: reinstalling 10.10 now, and I can already see the jittering on the screen... even off the live CD
<iPwnPenguins> to connect to internet
<pinguy> Ovizu, killall then the process
<sudokill> but how
<iPwnPenguins> but says 'unable to locate package firmware
<joakimk> escott: so I guess I'll be in later, to beg for help fixing my graphics drivers... :)
<sudokill> iPwnPenguins, are u doing it from additional drivers or from source?
<Ovizu> mandel@ubuntu:~$ killall weechat
<iPwnPenguins> additional drivers
<Ovizu> weechat: no process found
<Nintet> so how do install the correct driver?
<joakimk> escott: still, these 10.10 graphics problems are nowhere near the problems I had with 11.04!
<Ovizu> how do i kill the weechat
<sudokill> iPwnPenguins, im confused i thought nothing hsowed up in additional drivers?
<peterhil> sudokill: I just asked about should windows be installed before ubuntu on a dual boot setup or on a separate partition. Other than that, my problem is that I have to install the bloat that win7 is and waste disk space.
<pinguy> iPwnPenguins, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<peterhil> ...or on a separate disk
<boatdink> has anyone here ran ubuntu on acer aspire one?
<Nintet> joakim, please dont tell me that =(
<escott> joakimk, it could just be a bad modeline
<iPwnPenguins> @pinguy i did that, says "unable to locate package firmware-b43-installer
<sudokill> peterhil, if ur dual booting install windows first cos windows boot loader dont recognise linux
<sudokill> peterhil, its easier than having to redo grub etc
<pmp6nl> Does anyone know how to change a pdf's properties?
<pinguy> iPwnPenguins, then do sudo apt-get update
<pinguy> its in the repo
<Ovizu> ho do i kill weechat runnign process
<LAcan> peterhil, alternatelt u can use EasyBCD for windows and add a grub entry
<joakimk> escott: I believe I fixed it last time by creating the file /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf, with the line "options radeon modeset=0" in it
<sudokill> iPwnPenguins, sorry i cant help
<Ovizu> how do i get a list of all running processes and kill the ones i want to?
<aptest> Ovizu: try weechat-curses ?
<peterhil> sudokill: Yes, escott and cablop told me that if I install Ubuntu first, I need to reinstall grub
<iPwnPenguins> @pinguy, "failed to fetch http//___link
<iPwnPenguins> alright
<peterhil> What's EasyBSD?
<Nintet> man, this is ill... what do you people with intel cards do???
<iPwnPenguins> any other reccomendation for an OS best suited for light weight / programming?
<Ovizu> mandel@ubuntu:~$ weechat-curses
<Ovizu> Error: unable to create/append to log file (weechat.log)
<Ovizu> If another WeeChat process is using this file, try to run WeeChat
<Ovizu> with another home using "--dir" command line option.
<FloodBot1> Ovizu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudokill> peterhil,  easybcd is to configure boot options
<pinguy> iPwnPenguins, do you have any internet at all ?
<Ovizu> sorry
<iPwnPenguins> yeah on desktop
<Ovizu> i think i already have weechat process running
<Ovizu> and i need to kill it first
<iPwnPenguins> but on my netbook no
<sudokill> peterhil, i think its only for windows dual boots not sure never used it
<iPwnPenguins> netbook = ubuntu
<pinguy> plug in the laptop to the internet cable
<boatdink> with 11.04 not soo much\
<pinguy> once the drivers are installed
<peterhil> LAcan, sudokill: ok, thanks. I also found that FS Drive it is possible to use ext3 partitions from Windows as ext2
<pinguy> you will be fine
<Ovizu> please help me
<iPwnPenguins> kk
<iPwnPenguins> thx
<Ovizu> i need to shut downcertain process of weechat how do i do it
<aptest> Ovizu: well your killall statement said only weechat
<sudokill> peterhil, windows doesnt recognise
<john_rambo> Trying to connect Dlink ADSL Router GLB 802 C via USB   ...... http://pastebin.com/ADQgksft  I am using another PC now ...ready to follow instructions
<sudokill> afaik
<peterhil> http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3
<sudokill> with a driver yes
<Ovizu> aptest what do i do
<aptest> Ovizu: i don't know try killall weechat-curses ? or find pid
<sudokill> peterhil, is the ext drive a data one? if not u dont need a driver you dont need to have access to it
<sudokill> in case u were wondering
<Nintet> escott, how do i install the intel driver?
<Nintet> escott, or configure it
<sudokill> ext can read ntfs but not other way round e.g. windows read linux so grub can boot windows
<dark_giovas> Hola ¿?
<escott> Nintet, did you confirm you were running vesa?
<userone> hello
<pinguy> Ovizu, run gnome-system-monitor
<sudokill> i worded that bad
<pinguy> then find what you want to kill
<Nintet> escott, when i grep them i see both in the config
<dark_giovas> Ohh !!! i thought that i was alone
<peterhil> sudokill: the ext partition that I thought might be shared, will be home
<dark_giovas> i´ triying to learn how this thing work
<sudokill> peterhil, ok
<Nintet> escott, it said that vesa was autoconfigured as driver 1
<sudokill> peterhil, i have no idea how reliable those drivers are
<pinguy> Ovizu,?
<pmp6nl> Does anyone know how to change a pdf's properties?
<pinguy> did you try
<simple_simon> hello
<pinguy> gnome-system-monitor
<escott> Nintet, can you !paste your log. im not sure you know what to look for
<sudokill> pmp6nl, what r u trying to change
<roasted> Question - with software raid on the alternate installer CD, I was not presented with a mount point option, raid type option, or the option to create an MD device. Why?
<peterhil> sudokill: If it doesn't work, then I resize the Win or /home to accomodate for a FAT32 parition
<Nintet> i would have to sign on from that machine
<pmp6nl> sudokill I want to change the date
<Nintet> thank god i have a working 10.10 over here
<sudokill> pmp6nl, not sure sorry
<pmp6nl> sudokill ok, thanks anyway
<Ravyn> Is it possible to connect to the internet in Ubuntu 11.04 via command line?
<sudokill> pmp6nl, do u mean the creating / modification date?
<xxiao> where is float.h these days?
<pmp6nl> sudokill yes, the created creation date
<W3ird_N3rd> Ravyn, yes
<xxiao> c++ has it, but ansi c does not have it, how to define stuff like FLT_MAX  then?
<W3ird_N3rd> your question is a little vague though Ravyn
<xxiao> a full grep found out nothing
<Ravyn> My friend is trying to get his laptop to connect to my Wifi, and he's in Ubuntu right now. However, the icon in the top-right corner that should be there is not.
<sudokill> pmp6nl, just done quick google theres program called pdfedit
<sudokill> pmp6nl, not sure if it does what u want but u can try apt-get install pdfedit
<W3ird_N3rd> Ravyn, you probably want to install/run network-manager
<sudokill> pmp6nl, see if theres an option in there
<sudokill> pmp6nl, but i have no idea sorry
<Ravyn> He has no internet access.
<pmp6nl> sudokill thanks I will take a look
<xxiao> /lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.3/include/float.h
<xxiao> found it, finally
<Nintet> downloading at 600bytes a second really sucks
<sudokill> i wish i could eat that fast
<escott> roasted, did you use the alt-instaler
<Ravyn> Is it possible to connect to the internet with a command, and what command is it? That's all I need to know.
<peterhil> What do you use for Flash video nowadays?
<peterhil> I hope not Gnash...
<escott> Ravyn, there is a network-manager command line tool, if he has the gui then gnome-network-properties would help
<peterhil> Oh there is a Flash plugin from Adobe for Linux... I've used FreeBSD, where there is no plugin, and the Adobe plugin does not work with the Linux compat layer
<Ravyn> He says Unity is broken.
<Ravyn> Not working properly.
<_Tristan> can I use dd to copy my drive to a raid array, then boot from that raid array?
<escott> _Tristan, you shouldn't even need to do that, you should just be able to change the partition type to linux raid and then use mdadm to manage it
<patcito> hey
<roasted> escott, yes.
<roasted> escott, I went through the installer and set up each 500gb drive to be software raid. then when it completed I realized I had no MD device.
<escott> _Tristan, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Convert_a_single_drive_system_to_RAID
<_Tristan> escott: well, I've got a ssd and two empty harddrives, the system is running on the ssd, I need it to be running on the hard drives in a raid 1 and I did this: "mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda /dev/sdb" so far
<roasted> escott, I looked up a guide on setting up software raid with the alt installer and it had steps I never saw. such as mount point, creating MD device, and what type of raid array I wanted. That's when I got confused on where I went wrong.
<patcito> since I've upgraded to 11.04, Control+c does not have any effect in the console, it used to interrupt vlc, rails and more and now I have to kill the process manually, any idea how I could fix that?
<escott> !paste | Nintet
<ubottu> Nintet: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> roasted, this is in the installed system? or on the livecd
<roasted> escott, I used the alternate installer CD. Once completed is when I realized the full raid array did not exist.
<roasted> escott, then I looked up a guide and it said I did everything right, but I was never presented with those options I Spoke about above.
<Ravyn> Hey, I have an issue connecting to the internet wirelessly.  Unity is currently broken, so the GUI is not an option.  I need to use the CLI to connect to an unencrypted network with the SSID NETGEAR
<Ravyn> Any takers?
<servan> hi! i have a tablet pc(lenovo thinkpad x220 tablet). everytime when i touch the display the touch is registered but after then the mouse is jumping to the upper left corner of the display. is there any solution for that?
<bindi> Ravyn: check google for automatic wifi ubuntu
<escott> roasted, what does mdstat say
<joakimk> escott: I managed to install, but after booting in to 10.10, I can't see my home/. But the 36GB drive is listed as a disk in the left bar of a file window. Here's the output of df: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611593. Can I fix this somehow, such that this drive is used/recognized as my home?
<Pici> !google | bindi
<ubottu> bindi: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Omega> !ssh > Omega
<ubottu> Omega, please see my private message
<roasted> escott, I cannot say, because I am not in front of that system right now. However I tried to manually mount each drive and it errored out, saying it was part of an array. I also ran sudo fdisk -l, and there was no /dev/md0 like ther eshould have been.
<Ovizu> is there linux support in tahitian language??
<randomuser> joakimk, check your /etc/fstab, and read through `man fstab` if needed
<escott> roasted, you can use the mdadm tools to probe for devices
<Ovizu> is there a fully tahitian version of linux?
<roasted> escott, even still, the alt installer did not perform as expected. I'm trying to figure out if I goofed or just somehow missed options.
<joakimk> escott: I mean, when I choose Places > Home Folder, I get the new home folder. But the old home folder (on sda6) is only listed with it's own hard disk icon.
<roasted> Question - what software can I use to transfer recorded video from my HDD Camcorder to my Ubuntu system?
<Jordan_U> joakimk: Did you use manual partitioning when you re-installed? Did you select your /home/ partition to be mounted as /home/? More than just mounting the partition to /home/ that also causes the installer to recreate users as needed.
<joakimk> Jordan_U: I did manual, tes
<escott> joakimk, you need to fill in your fstab
<joakimk> yes. But I don't believe I selected home = home... Maybe I could paste my fstab file?
<kLown> samba question:  cant connect on 11.04 to win 7, or win7 to 11.04.  checked and doublechecked usernames, workgroups, and turned off passwords and still cant see eachother.
<joakimk> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611595
<Jordan_U> joakimk: I would recommend you just re-install again, selecting your /home/ partition to be mounted to /home/ this time.
<userWORLD_> hello
<randomuser> Jordan_U, that's awfully time consuming for something with a simple fix
<userWORLD_> WHO IS USING 11.04?
<joakimk> Jordan_U: is that done when I create the new partition to hold the OS? As when I chose "mount point: /" etc?
<szal> !caps | userWORLD_
<ubottu> userWORLD_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<syst3mw0rm_> check
<syst3mw0rm_> test
<randomuser> joakimk, make an entry in /etc/fstab to reflect your desired /home.
<escott> joakimk, use blkid to identify the UUID of your home partition then make the entry
<twohats> how would you folks pronouce etc?
<randomuser> they type mount -a to effect the change, and log out and back in to see the result
<Jordan_U> randomuser: True. I just didn't want to walk him through recreating his old user(s) as well as the Ubuntu installer would do.
<randomuser> joakimk, this is a 45 second problem, do not reinstall
<W3ird_N3rd> Ravyn, can he log out and log in again using Ubuntu classic (no effects) ?
<randomuser> Jordan_U, then keep your mouth shit
<Ravyn> He figured it out; thanks guys!
<escott> joakimk, it will look like UUID=whateverfromblkid /home default 0 1
<randomuser> ^shut. sorry
<go8765432> can anybody help me please ? how i can change fronts in emphathy ?
<_Tristan> how can I put ubuntu server on my usb drive from ubuntu server (with the command line, that is)?
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: There is no single command for installing Ubuntu within Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> !install | _Tristan
<ubottu> _Tristan: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<joakimk> OK, I'll try to update my fstab :) Thanks for the help! But, blkid gives me no output...
<Jordan_U> joakimk: sudo blkid
<roasted> Question - what software can I use to transfer recorded video from my HDD Camcorder to my Ubuntu system?
<_Tristan> Jordan_U: I don't want to install it to my flash drive, I want to make it a live usb
<randomuser> joakimk, fdisk -l is pertinent as well
<philipballew> can someone help with after a fixing my hardware my speakers dont work anymore and only my headphones do
<Nintet> philipballew: did you take apart your machine?
<adamkex> why is are these arguments in vlc  not working properly? i can not find my .sdp file? http://pastebin.ca/2067161
<escott> philipballew, have you tried hda_analyzer
<szal> !sound | philipballew
<ubottu> philipballew: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<philipballew> Nintet dell put in a new motherboard heat sink and fan. i can hear the system beep on bios
<Nintet> ah, they did not connect the speakers right?
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: Ahh, OK. I'm looking to see if Unetbootin or Startup Disk Creator have terminal based front ends. If not I can walk you through setting it up manually.
<_Tristan> Jordan_U: Ok, thanks so much
<Nintet> i had to take apart my dell laptop after i spilled coffee all over it. they are just cables, the might have missed them
<philipballew> Nintet i am not sure if its a hardware problem or if my computer doesnt know what to do with the new motherboard
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: You're welcome.
<joakimk> randomuser: mount -a gives me "unknown filesystem type 'default' "
<escott> joakimk, UUID /home ext4 default 0 1
<szal> philipballew: in the latter case, reinstalling the kernel might help, that'll trigger rebuilding the initramdisk
<philipballew> Nintet see the speakers beep in the bios
<silverarrow>  have anyone seed john rambo?
<_Tristan> Jordan_U: can I just dd it?
<Nintet> philipballew: what about the live boot disk or another OS?
<Nintet> so they work there?
<Jordan_U> !ot | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: No.
<_Tristan> aww :(
<philipballew> i have a lubuntu disk i was going to try. windows does not make a live disk.
<philipballew> Nintet
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: There is no "Live" Ubuntu Server image that I'm aware of, I assume you mean the Ubuntu Server installer?
<_Tristan> yeah
<philipballew> i have a lubuntu disk i was going to try. windows does not make a live disk.  Nintet
<joakimk> wow! Thanks you guys!! This is always equally impressive -- the skillset here, and even more so how helpful people are... Have a great week!
<Nintet> philipballew, use the live CD, boot it, play some mp3's out of the speakers
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<philipballew> can i download the mp3 pluggins onto the live disk?
<philipballew> ill just make a live usb
<Nintet> i always just installed VLC
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: yes, you can install apps to the live environment
<silverarrow> philipballew, you have trouble buring iso image?
<MODspartan> hey guys, with unity
<Nintet> might want to try and DL puppy or slax or something small and try that out as a repair disk... but you can play wav or whatever... radio stations
<MODspartan> terminal does not stay in teh sidebar
<MODspartan> anyone have that problem?
<philipballew>  Nintet nope. i can do that. i know my way around unity very well
<ActionParsnip> MODspartan: when it's running, right click the unity entry and select "keep in launcher"
<Nintet> =( i dont know unity at all
<MODspartan> i do that
<MODspartan> but it doesnt stick at all, not sure whats wrong
<escott> joakimk, i realized that last field should be 2 not 1
<MODspartan> im running unity-2d because vmware has a problem with unity
<ActionParsnip> MODspartan: then press Super and type 'terminal' then drag the icon to the unity bar
<joakimk> escott: yeah? It still worked... ;)
<escott> joakimk, yeah but the check order is wrong, change it to 2 or it may mess up some boots
<escott> joakimk, i should have read the man page before sending you that
<joakimk> escott: hehe... an error occurred while mounting /home
<joakimk> escott: S to skip, or M for manual recovery?
<silverarrow> philipballew; both works, bootable CD or USB
<ZeZu> I'm having some issues w/ iec958 output (digital optical) :  my head unit does say its getting a valid stereo signal, however I cannot get anything to play using aplay -D w/ the correct params,   i get a aplay: set_params:1065: Channels count non available
<MODspartan> ActionParsnip: Im trying, but the dash doesnt let me drag anything
<escott> joakimk, was this on your reboot? i would skip i guess?
<MODspartan> ActionParsnip: maybe its just unity 2d "/
<ActionParsnip> MODspartan: maybe its a 2D thing
<Nintet> please graphix guru please tell me how to fix my screen resolution
<joakimk> escott: I did M, which gave me a prompt where I could edit (fix) the fstab file. GOod?
<joakimk> escott: yes, it was after reboot
<MODspartan> ActionParsnip: thanks for tryin
<escott> joakimk, sure... you may also want to verify that it is in fact ext4 that was just an assumption/maybe fsck it
<ActionParsnip> MODspartan: install guake, much easier ;)
<sparrW> My dock is stuck open. How can I get rid of it?
<MODspartan> ActionParsnip: whats that?
<joakimk> escott: oh, now I'm getting "unrecognized mount option "default" or missing value" again... But I *did* choose ext4 when installing. But maybe the home (from before) was something else
<ActionParsnip> MODspartan: its a terminal which appears and hides with a hotkey, like the terminal in Quake
<supercom32> Does sftp use checksums to verify data sent? I was using filezilla do to sftp transfers and over large files (> 2gig) it seems to corrupt them if a pause/resume or data connection was broken. Any ideas? Or should I use rsync instead?
<randomuser> joakimk, 'defaults' , not 'default'
<MODspartan> ActionParsnip: haha thanks ill try it
<ActionParsnip> supercom32: you can connect to sftp with nautilus
<randomuser> supercom32, IMO, you should always use rsync unless there is no other option. Unless you are moving files within the same filesystem
<ActionParsnip> MODspartan: check out some videos of it, it's awesome
<joakimk> but how do I check the "type" of /dev/sda6 -- my "old" home/ ?
<roasted> Question - with software raid on the alternate installer CD, I was not presented with a mount point option, raid type option, or the option to create an MD device. Why?
<ActionParsnip> joakimk: sudo parted -l | grep sda6
<roasted> Question - what software can I use to transfer recorded video from my HDD Camcorder to my Ubuntu system?
<escott> joakimk, just change the entries then try to mount the partition
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: See: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/unetbootin/wiki/commands , though it may still try to pop up a GUI dialog making in fail without an X server.
<supercom32> randomuser: Does Rsync guarentee file intregrety? Even if connection is broken and resume is needed? Is there a reason why it's better than sftp?
<_Tristan> thanks
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: You're welcome.
<randomuser> supercom32, rsync checksums, yes
<escott> joakimk, if it works you got the right type. alternately you could explicitely "sudo mount /dev/sda# /home; mount" and see what type it says mount will figure out what type it si
<Jordan_U> roasted: Does your camera show up as a removable disk when you plug it in?
<ActionParsnip> joakimk: ok forget the grep
<roasted> Jordan_U, no. it shows up as nothing. both in windows and ubuntu.
<roasted> Jordan_U, even if I do sudo fdisk -l it shows no additional hdd devices
<randomuser> supercom32, it will resume on broken, and is designed to prevent corruption with remote file transfers.
<supercom32> randomuser: Does it do files sequentially, or can you have it do multiple files in parallel? I ask because usually it maxes out bandwith better.
<supercom32> ah
<escott> roasted, not all cameras export usb mass storage. in fact many use their own usb protocol
<randomuser> supercom32, it should saturate your connection, but the transfers are sequential
<joakimk> all seems to be well :D
<ActionParsnip> supercom32: rsync connects to the ssh service, so will be secure like sftp
<roasted> escott, so how would I get videos off of it?
<Jordan_U> roasted: Then you'll likely need to treat it the same as a camera that uses DV tape. PiTiVi can do this and comes with Ubuntu by default (though there are many other options as well).
<supercom32> Ah, thanks everyone!
<roasted> Jordan_U, pitivi can extract video???
<joakimk> so now I guess the recommended action is to update tons of missing packages...?  Synaptic Package Manager, or Update Manager?
<YankDownUnder> roasted, What are you trying to do - extract a video, or convert a video?
<randomuser> supercom32, file transfers in parallel just means more overhead and less data transfer, right?
<roasted> YankDownUnder, I have lots of video recorded on the hard drive of a hdd-loaded camcorder. I want the video OFF of it so I can use it like I bought the camcorder for.
<roasted> YankDownUnder, but it doesnt show up as a removal device in windows or linux. I have zero clue on what I can do.
<escott> roasted, what does lsusb say about it
<infinitux> not sure if i'm too impressed with 11.04
<silverarrow> anyone good with hardware ? I am booting up to a totally black screen, no bios logo or boot up options even. It sounds like the computer boots up regularly
<escott> !classic | infinitux, give unity some time it can grow on you
<ubottu> infinitux, give unity some time it can grow on you: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: ask in ##hardware
<YankDownUnder> roasted, yeah mate - try seeing what it shows up as for "lsusb" => it might be that the usb-storage mod isn't loading...
<infinitux> no i mean my screen flicker
<escott> silverarrow, sounds like your video card may not be working
<infinitux> not happy that my brand new computer doesn't look so healthy
<infinitux> brb (reboot
<supercom32> randomuser: Well, I seem to max out at around 300-kbs per transfer. If I do multiple connections I can go like 2mbit or so.
<sparrW> escott: when unity has a taskbar, and stops running so slowly, and the dock stops getting stuck open, then we'll talk. until then, i'm still planning to move to kubuntu for a while.
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: if you hold shift, does grub show?
<silverarrow> no
<roasted> escott, I do see hitachi as a usb device.
<escott> roasted, can you give us the full string
<YankDownUnder> roasted, I'll assume the cam IS a Hitachi, eh?
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: i'd ask in the hardware channel dude
<silverarrow> it might be worth getting a new video card then
<roasted> escott, Bus 001 Device 014: ID 04a4:0043 Hitachi, Ltd
<escott> roasted, i am assuming this is connected through usb and not firewire
<roasted> YankDownUnder, of course :)
<roasted> escott, yes, firewire.
<roasted> err
<roasted> usb
<FloodBot1> roasted: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silverarrow> I cannot enter hardware actionparsnip ?
<YankDownUnder> roasted, Just checkin mate...
<silverarrow> maybe I need to be loggedin
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: #hardware
<silverarrow> invite only
<silverarrow> hmm
<randomuser> supercom32, rsync will not work in parallel.  Just let it do its thing.  If you're watching aggregate interface throughput, be aware that every file transfer has a percentage of overhead...
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: yeah I think you need to be identified
<randomuser> silverarrow, identify
<joakimk> thanks again! good night from my part of the world
<escott> roasted, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610163
<wonginator1221> is there any reason that nautilus should be using 300MBs of ram?
<randomuser> wonginator1221, thumbnail previews would do it
<ActionParsnip> wonginator1221: try:   nautilus -q
<dijonyummy123> i'm trying to install/make httrack, but it cant find zlib library in /usr. im on 10.10, despite fact i have zlib1g installed already
<wonginator1221> randomuser: what about 800+MBs?
<wonginator1221> I think there's a memory leak somewhere
<supercom32> randomuser: I realize that. But for the speed gains, a few (like 3 more transfers) seems to pay out for me before I get diminishing returns. Hrm...
<aerholt> join #ubuntu-se
<aerholt> -_-
<randomuser> wonginator1221, turn off thumbnails, would be my first step.  Use thunar if its too much
<escott> wonginator1221, a lot of stuff gets shared between x programs and double counted 300 sounds high but its not a big deal unless free shows you using swap
<Jordan_U> randomuser: I am amazed to find that PiTiVi does not support importing from DV cameras. Kino howerver does (though I've only used it with Firewire so I can't attest to doing the same with USB).
<randomuser> supercom32, run `dstat` on both machines to know for sure
<randomuser> Jordan_U, tab fail?
<niccolo> hi to all,
<niccolo> my name is niccolo and i have a question
<silverarrow> darn I messed up login, it's too long since I have been here
<ActionParsnip> niccolo: ask away
<roasted> welcome niccolo :)
<Jordan_U> randomuser: Yes, sorry.
<niccolo> how can i set the correct physical dimensions (in mm)  of my monitor?
<Jordan_U> roasted: I am amazed to find that PiTiVi does not support importing from DV cameras. Kino howerver does (though I've only used it with Firewire so I can't attest to doing the same with USB).
<randomuser> niccolo, what is the goal ?
<escott> niccolo, if you use ati radeonhd or intel you can use xrandr to set the dpi correctly
<ActionParsnip> niccolo: do you mean you have a low resolution?
<Jordan_U> roasted: Kino does not support USB capture. Do you have a firewire port / cable?
<niccolo> randomuser, the goal is to have the correct DPI
<Josiah-e482> Hi!
<randomuser> escott, xrander is a base X package, it dowsn't depend on a specific video driver
<roasted> Jordan_U, nope. firewire is old anyway. :P
<escott> randomuser, nvidia proprietary doesn't support most xrandr features >1.2 they have their own way of doing stuff
<wonginator1221> escott: I'm currently using 8 gigs of ram (I don't have a swap partition) and I caught nautilus using over 850MBs of ram the other day.  It ran me into a situation where I was getting memory allocation errors (no more memory available).  I restarted nautilus and the problem seemed to subside, but it seemed really odd that nautilus was using more ram than firefox with 15 tabs open.
<niccolo> ActionParsnip, no my resolution is correct but in the output of the xdpyinfo i see that the monitor size is incorrect
<redstar> hey does anyone know the any URLs of any good internet radio stations for banshee
<wonginator1221> randomuser: how does the functionality of thunar compare to nautilus
<ActionParsnip> wonginator1221: did nautilus -q   make it ok?
<Josiah-e482> Hey guys, I need help installing Ubuntu on my laptop.
<randomuser> wonginator1221, similar, if a little more basic; try it and see. General browing of filesystems, you might notice little difference.  Give it a try, its easy enough
<wonginator1221> ActionParsnip: yes it did.  I've 'killall'ed it previously
<PipeToDevNull> Josiah: What flavor of help?  I just installed on this machine yesterday.
<ActionParsnip> Josiah-e482: what issues are you getting? did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Jordan_U> roasted: Have you tried treating the camera as a webcam in PiTiVi?
<go876543> can anybody help me to change empathy fronts in theme "ubuntu" ?
<ActionParsnip> wonginator1221: what is the output of:   lsb_release -d
<Josiah-e482> @ActionParsnip    I have the least bit of an idea what you mena
<wonginator1221> 11.04
<aerholt> redstar: maybe you can find something at SomaFM
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Josiah-e482
<ubottu> Josiah-e482: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wonginator1221> ActionParsnip: Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<redstar> thanx im kinda tired of pandora
<dibblego> is there a command to learn what distribution you are using?
<roasted> Jordan_U, Im not sure hwo to do that
<escott> dibblego, lsb_release -d
<dibblego> great thanks
<ActionParsnip> dibblego: for the whole distro use: lsb_release -a
<philipballew> Nintet the live usb did the same thing. sound through the headphone jack but not the speakers
<dibblego> got it cheers
<Jordan_U> roasted: Go to Project > Import from webcam (if it's not greyed out).
<graphixprob> Hi, I'm having difficulty starting X in a fresh install of Natty.  Rebooting under Failsafe X does work.  I tried to install nvidia-current but that driver is too new for my Geforce TI 4200.  I also attempted to install NVIDIA's 96.43.19 driver from their website, but just get a blank screen when I start up.  I can still access the TTY and login through there, but X does not function.  What should I try next?
<go876543> anybody use emphathy? how i cam change fronts?
<roasted> Jordan_U, it is grayed out
<escott> roasted, i don't know if that would even work. i very much doubt that things will just work if they are using their own protocol. and if it doesnt show up as a mass storage device they are by definition using their own protocol. try mdiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> graphixprob: the 96 driver is in the repos
<escott> philipballew, hda_analyzer
<ActionParsnip> graphixprob: you may need to run:  nvidia-xconfig    in a root recovery console
<silverarrow> I have no picture in VLC, it happened after installing DVD codecs for the media player
<roasted> escott, ndiswrapper and... what? ndiswrapper is a gizmo for winders drivers. how would I use that to my benefit if I Cant even get it to work on windows?
<escott> philipballew, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBgQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.alsa-project.org%2Fmain%2Findex.php%2FHelp_To_Debug_Intel_HDA&rct=j&q=hda_analyzer&ei=OpXZTb_ALIHi0QHyqcX8Aw&usg=AFQjCNHC7mW5BTaI-cR17G6NRXgoc64ahA&sig2=uCA8X6i_sMh8BnqBsfRzIQ&cad=rja
<Jordan_U> roasted: Is there any output from "lsmod | grep uvcvideo"?
<philipballew> escott whats that
<escott> philipballew, sorry that was the long googlified link http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<silverarrow> any idea how to go about trouble shooting no picture in media player?
<Josiah-e482> Also, my computer keeps disconnecting and reconnecting on the wireless randomly. I'm having to use Fedora's LiveUSB to get this thing to work at all.
#ubuntu 2012-05-14
<harushimo> thank you
<RealEyes> thanks
<Jordan_U> Alec: I assume that it's a USB keyboard?
<Alec> yes
<lekremyelsew> fpz^2, I have to go, but thanks anyways
<spuddogg> hello all
<Alec> I have a p/s2 adapter (or however it's stylized) and it doesn't seem to work :S
<decio_crytek> bryguy_: I tried every single terminal and GUI way to install it. Never works. I'm not going to install another Linux derivant simply because they don't have Wubi and I need windows to Jailbreak, Restore and put music onto my iPod Touch 4G and iPad 3
<Jordan_U> Alec: I should have thought about that, if the kernel has problems accessing USB drives then the same problem will probably affect all USB devices :(
<Alec> :S
<Jordan_U> Alec: Do you happen to have a PS2 keyboard somewhere?
<Alec> Nope :/
<fpz^2> decio_crytek, run windows in a vm?
<osmosis> how do I get rid of the sticky windows stickey mouse behavior? the edge of the screen always grabs my cursor when I am trying to go between screens, and when I am trying to drag windows across too.
<Alec> I wish this adapter were working
<bryguy_> decio_crytek, you dont need wubi to dual boot windows with a linux os
<bryguy_> decio_crytek, i agree with fpz^2
<decio_crytek> fpz^2, It can't Jailbreak in a Virtual Machine. And many of my Jailbreaks are tether. It would be a pain just to boot up my device
<bryguy_> decio_crytek, you can try virtualbox to run windows
<fpz^2> decio_crytek, virtualbox can hand over usb borts to the guest os.
<fpz^2> *ports
<bryguy_> i have been using ubuntu and it's variants on and off for over 5 years
<fpz^2> that said, I never liked dealing with my iPod with ubuntu
<decio_crytek> On a tether Jailbreak everytime you shut down you're device you'll have to go to your computer, run a program called RedSnow just to boot it up. Imagavine if I had to turn on a VM and do all that. It would take years!
<harushimo> is there a restart option? I don't see it under my user name
<fpz^2> decio_crytek, not really. you could use something like vagrant and automate it: http://vagrantup.com/
<Jordan_U> Alec: What was the last version of Ubuntu that worked on this machine?
<bryguy_> decio_crytek, are you a jailbreak dev or something? dont you just need to jailbreal the phone once and be doen with that part?
<Alec> it was 11.04 I believe
<decio_crytek> harushimo, click on the top right corner, than shut down. Than, it will say restart
<Alec> I don't know how I got it to work though :/
<harushimo> oh ok
<bryguy_> harushimo, hit alt+f4 then type in user name, password, then sudo reboot
<remlabm> hey all, i think my wirelesscard drivers are causing kernel panics, any idea how to solve?
<harushimo> this is a little different from 10.04. It had a restart option
<harushimo> thanks
<decio_crytek> bryguy_, kindaa, I Jailbreak and write reviews of Cydia tweaks to earn some "pocket-money"
<bryguy_> or just open up a terminal and type in the same thing
<harushimo> i know you can do that way
<bryguy_> sudo reboot
<bttf> ok high level problem here
<bryguy_> i dont know what Cydia is, i dotn iphone, i hack androids
<bryguy_> *dont
<bttf> my computer doesnt have a monitor
<fpz^2> bryguy_, sudo shutdown -r now ;)
<Jordan_U> Alec: As a stab in the dark, maybe the kernel modules needed for your controller are included by default, but not in the installer's initramfs. If that were the case, then you would be able to boot from an Ubuntu install on your internal drive and then load the USB modules from there (they would probably be loaded automatically).
<bryguy_> nice fpz^2
<bryguy_> didnt know that one
<bttf> i want to put in a cd, and then find the computer by DHCP and SSH to complete the install
<harushimo> me either
<bttf> possible (y/n)
<fpz^2> bryguy_, you can replace now with a number of seconds
<tyler_d> bryguy_:  init 6
<fpz^2> tyler_, :)
<bttf> i've looked at unattended installs and some ssh installs which require PXE server, but i was wondering if there was something simpler than that
<decio_crytek> bryguy_, let's just say that Jailbreaking is lot harder and hacking it is a chalenge
<Alec> jordan
<Alec> the converter gives power
<bttf> i think i just need to edit some config files in the installation ill be good
<Alec> but
<bryguy_> so someone here says i can install another linux with virtualbox into an actual hdd partition and not just into the virtual partition that viirtual box creates for it
<Alec> it won't let me type or anything
<Alec> (tested with other backlit keyboard)
<Jordan_U> Alec: Converter?
<Alec> yes
<Alec> a usb to ps2 converter
<bryguy_> nice fpz^2 i am still a terminal noob for the most part
<tyler__> fpz^2_: yes?
<Jordan_U> Alec: So you don't have any PS2 ports on your computer?
<bryguy_> most my experience lies in copy/paste from google searches and trial and error over the past years
<Alec> i do
<Alec> ut
<Alec> but*
<fpz^2> bryguy_, I'm not sure. I tried once, failed. I also tried export a vbox image onto a harddrive and partition and failed
<Alec> when I used the converter it only seems to provide poewr
<bryguy_> i want to try mint debian xfce
<Alec> it won't let me actually use hte keyboard
<FloodBot1> Alec: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harushimo> i'm in the configuration settings for nvidia. I want to do big desktop. I mean to extend my desktop to the other monitor
<bryguy_> thanks fpz^2
<Alec> sorry
<harushimo> how would I do that
<fpz^2> vmware exports are apparently easier
<Jordan_U> Alec: Do you have PS2 ports on your computer itself (i.e. not through a USB to PS2 converter)?
<bryguy_> i cant find any blank dvds around fpz^2 so i need ot find an alternate way of installing it
<Alec> yes
<Alec> I mean i
<bryguy_> the iso is 1.1 gb
<decio_crytek> I'm out. I'll try to find some drivers that work on the Jailbreaking community. Yes, many of them do use Ubuntu as their main OS
<bryguy_> and i only have cdr
<bryguy_> good luck decio_crytek
<Alec> Accidentally hit enter, yes I do have one, but I'm using a usb to ps2 converter (plug in the usb to it then plug that itno the ps2 slot) and it only seems to provide power, not the ability to actually use my keboard to type
<Jordan_U> bryguy_: This channel only supports Ubuntu. Please take offtopic discussion elsewhere.
<decio_crytek> Thanks
<bryguy_> Jordan_U, i am trying to stay on topic
<bryguy_> and i cant find anywhere else for people to help me
<harushimo> i figured it out
<SolarNRG> Excuse me, if you'll forgive me for being a little off topic, can someone who knows a little bit about molding with platinum cure please PM me or send me to a room where people might know
<SolarNRG> Thank you
<bryguy_> i am on precise, and my problem lies with tryign to get this doen from within precise
<fpz^2> anyway. going for askubuntu now
<fpz^2> adios
<Jordan_U> !ot | SolarNRG
<ubottu> SolarNRG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bryguy_> so i feel pretty well on topic
<Jordan_U> bryguy_: The fact that you can't find anywhere else does *not* mean that you can ask offtopic questions here.
<bryguy_> what part of my question defines "off-topic"?
<tyler_d> didn't see the question bryguy_
<Jordan_U> bryguy_: Your discussion of mint is off topic, even if it's not in the form of a question.
<bryguy_> my discussion has very little to do with mint and very much so to do with how to install another OS to dual boot from within ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Alec: If you have PS2 Ports on your computer, why are you not using them?
<Alec> I am using them.  I plugged a keyboard into it via an adapter but it doesn't work for some reaosn.  It only seems to provide power to the keyboard (i.e backlight lights up, can't type though)
<bryguy_> you probably need drivers Alec
<Alec> for ps2 porrts?
<wylde> Alec: you can't just plug in a ps2 keyboard when the computer is on. You shutdown, plug in and restart.
<Jordan_U> Alec: I don't think you read my question carefully enough. This is the last time I'll ask. Does your computer itself, the box, have PS2 ports? (I'm *not* asking about USB to PS2 adaptors)
<Alec> Yes, the pc has them.  my keyboard is usb so I'm using a converter to actually be able to use the ps2 ports on my computer.  And that is what i've been doing wylde.
<Jordan_U> Alec: Ahh, I misunderstood then, Sorry about that.
<wylde> Alec: alrighty, then. Just making sure. :)
<Sidewinder> bryguy_, This site 'may' contain the info. that you're looking for; just stay away from anything "wubi": http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<bryguy_> anyone know how to setup a dualboot with 1204 from wihtin an already operational 1204 box
<bryguy_> ty Sidewinder
<Sidewinder> bryguy_, My pleasure; I hope it helps. :)
<Logan_> Why doesn't apport open Launchpad bug reports anymore?
<Jordan_U> Alec: I've never seen an adaptor before that allows the use of a USB keyboard with a PS2 port. Does the keyboard work in the BIOS menus?
<Alec> it used to work, I guess it's broken now
<wylde> bryguy_: you can't. You have to have an alternate method of booting. Either a disk (CD/DVD) a usb thumb/pendrive/external hd or another computer on your netwrok that you can configure as a PXE boot server.
<ms-daisy> hello. Has anyone used rsync over ssh to copy a .vdi file? Mine seems to be hanging after about a half-hour. Has it crapped out or is there still hope?
<Alec> any other ideas?
<harushimo> i'm just trying to mess around with cloud computing setup in ubuntu with open stack. do I need to install ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> Logan_: could use the ubuntu-bug command
<harushimo> can I use it on the desktop version?
<ActionParsnip> Alec: do you use a USB hub by any chance?
<Alec> nope
<Alec> all plugged directly in.
<Alec> I was using a cable extension for a bit
<Alec> plugged directly in after that, same problem
<ActionParsnip> Alec: have you set the USB ports to legacy mode in BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> hemanth: you will want ubuntu cloud server
<Alec> I'll check if I've done that already.  Where is that typically found in the bios?
<harushimo> my goal is eventually use server. I just want to use MAAS and get a basic cloud setup
<Jordan_U> Alec: I thought you just said that you can't use the keyboard in the BIOS either. Is that true? If so, how are you going to check/change any BIOS settings?
<wylde> harushimo: you may get mnore specific help for that in #ubuntu-server
<wylde> more*
<Alec> Nono, I can use it in bios.
<Alec> Just not with the ps2 adapter
<Jordan_U> Alec: Ahh, understood.
<harushimo> I'm on the website
<harushimo> it is using ubuntu server not the desktop version
<harushimo> ok I'll do that
<Alec> sorry if i'm confusing you
<wylde> I've only ever seen those for mice. Not seen one for keyboards.
<Jordan_U> Alec: Can you take the drive out of the computer, put it in another machine, install Ubuntu to the hard drive, then put it back?
<Alec> Nope.
<Jordan_U> Alec: What is currently installed on the internal drive?
<Alec> Windows 7
<Alec> oh wow
<Alec> wait
<Alec> "installer OS Select"
<Alec> put to others?
<Alec> it's at windows atm.
<FloodBot1> Alec: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harushimo> i'll be honest with you. this has a mac feeling which is cool
<harushimo> great job on the OS
<Alec> I have a bad habit of flooding, I should really kill the urge to hit enter.
<harushimo> I like how ubuntu is improving the quality and getting into everything
<Jordan_U> Alec: Can you try a Wubi install as a test? I don't recommend using Wubi but it would test the possibility that the needed modules exist but simply aren't in the default initrd.
<Alec> sure
<wylde> Alec: glue a tac strip to it :) You'll learn fast to look at it before hitting it :)
<Alec> want me to try the legacy usb thing ifirst?
<Jordan_U> Alec: It can't hurt, but I don't expect it to make any difference.
<Alec> legacy usb support is apparently already enabled :/
<Alec> Guys
<Alec> I FIXED IT!
<Jordan_U> Alec: If you have any questions/updates please use my nick as I won't be watching the channel.
<Jordan_U> Alec: How?
<Alec> You know that installer os select thing I said earlier?
<Alec> I changed it to others and BAM, it started!
<Tm0> Hey my sources.list file is riddled with errors, but it looks good to me, if I post it could someone tell me where my errors lie?
<Jordan_U> Alec: Ubuntu is now booting with ability to access USB devices?
<Alec> yes xD
<Alec> and
<Alec> no initramfs (waits a bit so i'm not flooding.. accidentally hit enter:()
<Jordan_U> Alec: Very odd, I've never heard of this type of thing before. I'm glad you got things working though :)
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, my XFS partition is almost full and i need to grow the partition without lose my data
<CrazyGangster> There is a way to change the partition beginning point without move all data to the first blocks (like gparted do)?
<CrazyGangster> http://i46.tinypic.com/2i9nvwm.png
<Alec> thanks a lot Jordan and friends ;3 (I don't know why and friends, but you know, it seems the best way to put it as it's hard to list all the other names) I'll stay in here incase other problems arise.
<Jordan_U> Alec: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: take a full backup, then you have no worries about losing data
<Logan_> ActionParsnip: Yeah, ubuntu-bug works, but I'm wondering why crash reporting is going to whoopsie by default, without the option of sending the bug to Launchpad.
<Tm0> Hey my sources.list file is riddled with errors, but it looks good to me, if I post it could someone tell me where my errors lie?
<andersongraciane> ola
<Brustofski-Fan> Gdebi is being stupid !! It's telling me my password is wrong!!
<andersongraciane> hello
<CrazyGangster> i already done that...
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc   please
<andersongraciane> ola
<bryguy_> wylde, how do i use another laptop on my netwpork running windows 7 to be a boot server
<bryguy_> ?
<Alec> Hehe, so glad to finally get rid of my terrible Windows 7 install.  I mean, I like it, it's just so slow compared to Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Tm0: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<CrazyGangster> ActionParsnip: lisa
<krababbel> bryguy_: you need to setup a tftp server
<osmosis> how do I get rid of the sticky windows stickey mouse behavior? the edge of the screen always grabs my cursor when I am trying to go between screens, and when I am trying to drag windows across too.
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: not supported here dude
<wylde> bryguy_: good question. I've only ever used a 8nix machine for that. You caould ask in #windows if it's possible.
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: mint has it's own support
<wylde> *nix
<ActionParsnip> !mint | CrazyGangster
<ubottu> CrazyGangster: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<CrazyGangster> ok i will reboot and start my ubuntu ok?
<Tm0> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/986410/ is the errors (start from line 21)
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Tm0
<ubottu> Tm0: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> Tm0: that command will be a good start
<ActionParsnip> Tm0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/986412/    will then help some
<pp7> how are video file thumbnails generated in ubuntu? sometimes they are generated, sometimes they are not for me
<Brustofski-Fan> Anyone have a clue on this.. Trying to install virtualbox from the vbox web site package.. And Gdebi is telling me my password is not right..
<Tm0> ActionParsnip The first one didn't fix any, attempting the others now
<bryguy_> im just going to use an ipod as a mass storage usb device, copy the iso file onto that, and try and reboot into the os' installation
<wylde> Brustofski-Fan: can you use sudo without it complaining about your password?
<Tm0> ActionParsnip Am I supposed to make that into a shell file?
<ActionParsnip> Brustofski-Fan: did you add the virtualbox ppa?
<krababbel> Brustofski-Fan: do you really have a reason not to use the version officially supported?
<zykotic10> Tm0: your missing the key for your Mate repo.  Duplicate sources are just warnings (you have the same thing more then once in sources.list or sources.list.d)
<ActionParsnip> Tm0: you can make a script (which is what you probably meant), or you can just copy and paste them one by one
<Brustofski-Fan> krababbel, yes.. never works for me
<krababbel> so no
<Brustofski-Fan> ActionParsnip, no.. i downloaded the deb package from the vbox site
<zykotic10> Tm0: also, ubuntu has been designed around using sudo... just sayin'
<lansared> help me plz, how can i convert 3 avi files into one file plz?
<ActionParsnip> Brustofski-Fan: using the PPA will make things a OT easier for you
<ActionParsnip> *lot
<Brustofski-Fan> wylde, how do i install the package cli.. from my home folder
<wylde> Brustofski-Fan: 'sudo dpkg -i <packagename>'
<ActionParsnip> Brustofski-Fan: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc    please
<wylde> I still say pastebinit should be included in ubuntu proper as a support tool ......
<Brustofski-Fan> ActionParsnip, as root or user
<ActionParsnip> Brustofski-Fan: either
<Brustofski-Fan> precise
<ActionParsnip> Brustofski-Fan: echo "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian precise contrib" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list; wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<ActionParsnip> Brustofski-Fan: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.1
<ActionParsnip> Brustofski-Fan: also, using the PPA will mean your software will get updated
<pingveno> I'm trying to get lxc-execute work with "lxc-execute -n test-ubuntu /bin/bash". I'm getting the error "No such file or directory - failed to exec /usr/lib/lxc/lxc-init"
<wylde> ^^
<pingveno> /usr/lib/lxc/lxc-init exists and is executable on the host system.
<Tm0> zykotic10 you wouldn't happen to part of the Ubuntu-CA UUG would you?
<Brustofski-Fan> ActionParsnip, i know the one from the vbox website in 4.1.14.. when in the repo is 4.1.12
<zykotic10> Tm0: at one point i was active yes - not anymore
<lansared> help me plz, how can i convert 3 avi files into one file plz? coz i have a film into 3 files, 1 , 2 ,and 3 is there a way to convert them to one file?
<ActionParsnip> Brustofski-Fan: in the vbox repo is later than the deb file they give on the site? Really?
<krababbel> Brustofski-Fan: what is the error with vbox?
<Tm0> zykotic10 Your name just seemed familiar.
<mercedes> i cant install apps on software center i am in lbuntu 11.4 now
<lansared> ActionParsnip: help me plz, how can i convert 3 avi files into one file plz? coz i have a film into 3 files, 1 , 2 ,and 3 is there a way to convert them to one file?
<ActionParsnip> lansared: mencoder infile1.avi infile2.avi -o final-output.avi -ovc copy -oac copy
<wylde> !patience | lansared
<ubottu> lansared: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> lansared: don't target people like that, If I know I will reply
<Alec> perfect installation;3
<Alec> thanks guys!
<Alec> seeya.
<ActionParsnip> lansared: source: http://www.pinoygeek.org/2008/05/25/how-to-join-avi-files-in-ubuntu/
<lansared> ActionParsnip:  thanx friend, but i have visits in my house and i want to do this urgent
<ActionParsnip> lansared: here is all I used: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+3+avi+files+cat&kp=1
<lansared> ActionParsnip:  i try friend
<ray40> My system won't shutdown and gives debugfs is busy error when trying to umount /. Does anyone know what might be causing this?
<zykotic10> ActionParsnip: nice to see someone sending ddg links instead of google :)
<mercedes> help with the software center i cant install apps
<ActionParsnip> ray40: have you fsck'd your system partition?
<Brustofski-Fan> Krabbe, i don't know anymore... it would start onece then the next time as soon as the OS would start.. it would give all kinds of errors that no one could figure out... Thats why i been useing this one!!
<ActionParsnip> zykotic10: its what I use most now, the bang syntax leaves google for dust
<ray40> Action: No. Just installed the system.
<ActionParsnip> zykotic10: and the keyboard shortcuts too
<Brustofski-Fan> ActionParsnip, here's the version from virualbox web site...   virtualbox-4.1_4.1.14-77440~Ubuntu~precise_amd64.deb
<SaNFouR> hi
<krababbel> Brustofski-Fan: you could also ask in #vbox why their package isn't working
<KM0201> lansared: if that doesn't work, here's how I always do it(just did it today).. post #3    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337234
<Brustofski-Fan> there's is... it's the repo package that don't work for me
<dme9> anyone develop .NET under linux?
<lansared> KM0201:  thanx friend i try
<carl0s-> Can I just say: this window management is rubbish. I have disappearing applications. i.e. they do not show up in the alt-tab switcher, or on the unity dock/bar thing. It's hopeless. The latest offender is GIMP. I also have issues with Remmina not going full screen when told to.
<endra> What's the built-in backup system called? I'm trying to find online documentation but it always takes me to sbackup instead of the built-in one
<wylde> dme9:  /msg alis list *ubuntu-dev*   <--- ;)
<wylde> endra: you know, I don't actually recall. I use my own scripts for backing up. Moment....
<Hebram> endra: I believe it is Deja Dup
<vexati0n> how do i force Xorg to use nouveau driver in 12.04?
<vexati0n> If i specify it in xorg.conf, lightdm won't start
<wylde> Hebram:  that's it!
<endra> wylde, Hebram: thanks, that's it it seems!
<Hebram> =)
<Blackshirt> Hello
<ray40> The other system issue I'm having is a modeprobe timeout message that keeps appearing in my syslog. How do I figure out which device it's timing out on?
<Ripper_Head> Hola
<Blackshirt> Ray40 what module modprobe trying to load?
<Ripper_Head> Alguien me lee??
<ray40> Blackshirt: I don't know. It gives a pci string.
<remlabm> hey guys, i really could use some help, not trying to sound desperate, im fairly certain my wifi card is causing kernel panics. so i keep getting kicked out of this room. my card is Netgear wn311b. can anyone please point me to a direction on how i can fix this?
<wylde> !es | Ripper_Head
<ubottu> Ripper_Head: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ray40> Blackshirt: "pci:v000010DEd00000BE3sv00000000sd00000000bc04sc03i00"
<Blackshirt> Ray40' look with lspci maybe help you
<Ripper_Head> Exit
<Blackshirt> Remlabm, try to disable this netgear module
<chuddlysquishyon> anyone else use krita?
<ray40> Blackshirt: I've looked there but 'lspci' doesn't list anything that looks like that pci number.
<remlabm> not sure what you mean blackshirt
<mrtc> so I made a change a long time ago in 11.10 to have a python web server start on boot, but I forget how I did it. Is there a way to see how a process was started?
<mosno> is it a bad idea to have a separate / and /home?
<Guest14122> ie. with upcoming changes... specifically filesystem snapshotting, etc.
<L3top> Guest14122: No... it is a very good idea
<Guest14122> L3top, i thought so.
<Guest14122> L3top, thanks
<Areckx> Succesful reinstall of 10.04 LTS and couldn't be happier!
<Jordan_U> Guest14122: If you're only going to be using Ubuntu then I disagree, I don't see any point in having a separate /home and it means that you'll have to repartition if you decide that you didn't get the balance in size between / and /home right.
<endra> If I open terminal, and hit ctrl-w, it makes my monitors blink black. That effect is really annoying and I want to disable it completely for all apps. It occurs if I try to delete nothing, hit down arrow, hit right arrow at the right-most character, etc.
<Areckx> Jordan_U,  Maybe they want to keep their /home directory safe in case of data corruption in the main partition??
<nownot> what is the best way to make a blu ray iso already having the bdmv folder?
<nownot> believe its udf2.5?
<Jordan_U> Areckx: It's rare to get data corruption which is not caused by hardware problems, in which case separate partitions won't matter. And you could extend that logic to make every type of data you have be stored on separate partitions, but the small advantage is not worth the hassle of resizing partitions (a somewhat dangerous operation) when you find that you need more room on one of them. And that's what backups are for anyway.
<ceed^> In earlier versions of Ubuntu there was a graphical application for controlling running services. I can't find it in 12.04. Can someone tell me where it is, or if I need to install it?
<zykotic10> ceed^: it doesn't exist anymore.  ubuntu users aren't expected to be running services i guess.
<ceed^> zykotic10: I can't get it from somewhere and install it either?
<zykotic10> ceed^: upstart is the issues - the old tools don't apply.
<ActionParsnip> ceed^: could use top
<zykotic10> ActionParsnip: how does top help with startup services?
<arejay> what vps software do you guys recommend for ubuntu 12.04?
<Indian> hello
<ActionParsnip> zykotic10: "for controlling running services"
<Indian> Any suggestions on enabling some shortcuts to see all open windows
<CrazyGangster> my XFS partition is almost full and i need to grow the partition without lose my data
<CrazyGangster> There is a way to change the partition beginning point without move all data to the first blocks (like gparted do)?
<CrazyGangster> im in ubuntu now...
<L3top> Jordan_U: I have come to the conclusion that you are certainly more clever than I with regards to all of this, but the reason for my suggestion that it was a good thing, was that regardless of what you do to the root file system your personal data will be untouched. I have lurked in this channel a while before offering advice and this was often the conventional wisdom.
<L3top> At least when I was paying attention.
<ActionParsnip> Indian: use the scale plugin in compiz if you use compiz
<Jordan_U> L3top: What would you do to the root filesystem that would affect your data without a separate partition, but wouldn't also affect it with?
<Indian> any one using hotot
<zykotic10> L3top: i'm with Jordan_U - a separate home has minimal benefit with some real drawbacks (but, i consider that a personal opinion - even if it's shared)
<zykotic10> L3top: that said, i do currently have a separate home, with / on an ssd ;)  so i should just shut my mouth/fingers.
<L3top> !warning 2 weeks in, as root, attempting to delete the contents of a current directory I did rm -R /* attempting to rm -R ./* because I was very green, clearly, and /home being somewhere else would have saved that. I am not suggesting that my advice was correct btw, I am simply asking why it is incorrect.
<ubottu> L3top: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3top> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
 * KM0201 has never had a separate /home in 7yrs
<ActionParsnip> zykotic10: makes reinstalls easier and backups too
<L3top> I still don't. It was just suggestion that I heard in this room, and applied to my own ignorance and felt had merrit. I am simply asking why it is NOT good advice, not arguing that it is.
<Indian> I cannot see any notifications for hotot
<zykotic10> ActionParsnip: i agree with reinstalling the same version, but after any ubuntu-version upgrades - it can lead to issues.  backup of /home i see no difference if it's on the same partition or not YMMV ;)
<wylde> I run a separate /home too. I do keep regular backups, but if I don't have to restore from backups that = time saved recovering.
<invinciblemutant> my gnome-shell corrupts sudden by itself
<invinciblemutant> running gnome-shell in terminal (pressing Ctrl-T) to call out, runs into segmentation fault
<invinciblemutant> how to rescue gnome-shell running into segmentation fault
<wylde> invinciblemutant: I'd suggest you test your RAM, and fsck your hard disk to start.
<invinciblemutant> now, i dont see title bar, no top panel
<invinciblemutant> i am using the same machine on irc
<invinciblemutant> gnome-shell does not start
<L3top> zykotic10: wouldn't that require constant backups? Going two weeks without a backup, depending on what you do, could be dangerous... wheras if your home dir is always independant, it stands to reason that you are spending a lot more time backing up, dealing with backing up.
<rypervenche> L3top: I run backups everyday.
<L3top> I am not trying to be off topic, and am in off topic if someone would like to explain it to me.
<zykotic10> L3top: how does a separate home affect backup scheduling?
<rypervenche> Doesn't. I use LVM.
<L3top> It makes such irrelevant, if your would be backup location is the location of home
<rypervenche> To offtopic then?
<L3top> yes
<invinciblemutant> anyway to debug what is the cause of gnome-shell fault
<ActionParsnip> zykotic10: its good for SSD too, keep /home off the SSD where speed isn't hugely required :)
<ActionParsnip> zykotic10: /home on platter based drive
<zykotic10> ActionParsnip: that's is my current "use case" for a separate home ;)
<ActionParsnip> zykotic10: yeah it rocks
<zykotic10> ActionParsnip: SSDs - highly agree
<remlabm> ActionParsnip: welcome back, im still having that issue with kernel panic
<remlabm> Posted a thread since i keep loosing my connection : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11933446#post11933446
<Indian> hello is there a way to get menulets downloaded
<Indian> like the one on top right corner
<netnomad> installing 12.04 on a laptop.  pray for my soul.  :)
<KM0201> netmind: lol, its not bad... :)
<netnomad> I had bad luck with the last stable.
<netnomad> Hoping this works better.
<KM0201> netmind: better than what?
<KM0201> netnomad: better than what?
<netnomad> Better than the last stable that wouldn't boot.  :)
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> why wouldn't it boot?
<netnomad> Hell if I know.  I'm fairly new to the Linux community.
<netnomad> I'm in the experimentation and learning phase.  lol
<KM0201> ah, well, if you have another PC other than the one you're installing on, and it won't boot, come here on that computer, and we can try things on the machine you're trying to install on to figure out why it won't boot
<netnomad> I am on the other one at this time.  :)
<KM0201> ah, so thats one problem down
<netnomad> Nope.  We just got to the "ok, eject the CD" stage.
<zykotic10> netnomad: no such thing as "ubuntu stable" just sayin'
<Indian> so anyone please tell if I can add icons on top right corner
<KM0201> Indian: not that i know of.
<netnomad> Purple screen.  This is encouraging.
<Indian> KM0201, How does dropbox and some other apps add them
<KM0201> cuz they are written to have icons in notification area.
<ceed^> Annoying: The caption for the home button in Unity covers the search field unless you move the cursor off the button. I wish the caption would auto close after a second or so.
<netnomad> No boot.  The screen changed to the Ubuntu purple, but no title appeared and the drive has stopped accessing.
<y0om4> hi
<subhadip> hey
<zykotic10> !nomodeset | netnomad
<ubottu> netnomad: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<KM0201> netnomad: ok, do that first.
<netnomad> Roger.
<KM0201> you can also "no splash"  and it will remove the ubuntu graphic, and possibly show the problem (i'm predicting since its a laptop, a broadcom problem)
<y0om4> can someone please telnet to pool-96-247-126-46.lsanca.fios.verizon.net  port 113 to see if my identd is connectable?
<KM0201> y0om4: i'm not sure i'd put information like that in a channel w/ 1527 strangers
<y0om4> it is oaky
<y0om4> i aint got anything to hide
<netnomad> "Gave up waiting for root device"
<netnomad> Dumped to busybox.
<zykotic10> netnomad: do you use RAID?
<netnomad> No.
<netnomad> Only on insects.
<netnomad> (rimshot)
<escott> netnomad, what kind of device is your / partition on
<netnomad> It's an Acer laptop.
<Icehawk> I'm in a bit of an odd situation. I've got a wireless card that is connected to my wireless network, but is unable to connect to the router (ie at http://192.168.1.1) and thus can't load any websites or whatnot. However, it's been assigned an IP via DHCP and on my router I can see that it's connected.
<rypervenche> Icehawk: What is its IP address?
<Icehawk> rypervenche: 192.168.1.100
<rypervenche> Icehawk: Are you sure that 192.168.1.1 is the gateway's address?
<Icehawk> And yes, I verified that all of the DHCP'd settings match my other laptop (also running Ubuntu, and also connected to the same network)
<mykrobinson> Having issues with my desktop. Got no sound in 12.04, but it worked in 11.10. Its Realtek ALC662 rev 1
<rypervenche> Icehawk: Type "sudo route -n | grep ^0"
<mykrobinson> little help?
<ActionParsnip> y0om4: no connection dude
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: then try the web
<invinciblemutant> how to reset gnome-shell setting
<Icehawk> rypervenche: Shows wlan1 and eth1, both with 0.0.0.0   192.168.1.1  0.0.0.0  UG  0  0  0  [adapter_name]
<invinciblemutant> how to clear all settings, i think my personal gnome-shell settings has corrupt
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: Eww, Google :(
<krababbel> Icehawk: can you ping 192.168.1.1
<Icehawk> krababbel: Nope, "Destination Host Unreachable"
<krababbel> that's bad, dns isn't your problem
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: its easy to remember and will get the OS upgraded, may fix the bug
<rypervenche> ....ewww Google.
<Icehawk> ActionParsnip / rypervenche: Also using Google DNS didn't fix it.
<Blackshirt> Icehawk, are you sure your lan cable connected correctly
<Icehawk> Blackshirt: Wifi
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Icehawk> ActionParsnip: Apparently... no.
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: can you ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<Icehawk> ActionParsnip: No.
<alphanoop> Icehawk: does ifconfing wlan0  show an IP?
<Icehawk> But somehow DHCP still assigned me a valid IP
<Random832> can you ping 255.255.255.255
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: does the interface have an IP address?
<Icehawk> ActionParsnip: Yes. 192.168.1.100
<Areckx> How can I edit GRUB to allow a dual boot of debian?
<netnomad> KM0201, Interesting.  I did a recovery mode boot, and we made it to the login screen.
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: if you run: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1       does it then work?
<Icehawk> Random832: No. (Had to do ping -b 255.255.255.255, and that had 100% packet loss)
<L3top> Areckx: I would expect grub-install; update-grub would just do what you want with both OSes installed, but am not positive.
<subhadip> What is the People Nearby account in my Empathy? How to use it?
<Icehawk> ActionParsnip: Did that, still getting Destination Host Unreachable on any IP (192.168.1.1/8.8.8.8/etc) that I try, as well as no web pages loading
<Random832> subhadip: have other people that use bonjour instant messaging
<Random832> bonjour is apple's name for it, generic is zeroconf i think
<Random832> it's an ichat thing originally
<krababbel> Icehawk: what does 'ip addr' give?
<subhadip> ok thanks
<ztag100> anyone use system76?
<princethakur> can any buddy tell me chatting sofware for ubuntu 12.04
<rypervenche> princethakur: What kind of chatting?
<renode> irc?
<dme9> PIDGIN
<renode> XCHAT
<Icehawk> krababbel: Shows an lo, eth1 and wlan1 devices. wlan1 has an ip of 192.168.1.100 set
<rypervenche> princethakur: Pidgin for most chatting protocols.
<princethakur> rypervenche: like yahoo messenger ? any software having rooms etc
<krababbel> Icehawk: can you try eth0?
<Icehawk> krababbel: I assume you mean eth1, since I don't have an eth0 interface. And I've used ethernet before successfully. Just not wifi.
<krababbel> Icehawk: can you try a static config instead of dhcp?
<krababbel> I guess you should check the hardware of gateway config
<Icehawk> krababbel: I initially tried to do a static IP, and was never able to actually connect to the network with that, for some reason.
<nrdb> is 12.04 a LTS version?
<Icehawk> nrdb: Yes.
<nrdb> I have a 10.04 and "update manager" is set to notify on "Long term support releases only" ... but its not notifying atm.
<wylde> nrdb: it won't until the point release in July.
<Basstard`> That's nice.
<nrdb> oh!  not what I expected.   but ok.
<netnomad> Interesting.  it seems to only boot in recovery mode.  :\
<nrdb> Icehawk, by connect to the network - do you mean internet?
<Icehawk> nrdb: Both internal network and external internet, yes.
<nrdb> Icehawk, do you want help with that?
<Icehawk> nrdb: Yes :)
<freshone0> hi just installed ubuntu 11.10 want to change the color of the folders they all appear orange how to change them?
<nrdb> Icehawk, what appears to be the problem and what are you trying to do?
<freshone0> pls help how does one change color of icons on the desktop?
<Icehawk> nrdb: I've got a wireless card that is able to connect to the wireless network and is assigned a valid IP by DHCP, but cannot appear to reach anything else (to the point where I can't even ping the gateway at 192.168.1.1 or the google DNS at 8.8.8.8)
<ActionParsnip> freshone0: use myunity and you can set the theme there
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: get a wired connection and get updated that way, may help
<Icehawk> Huh. I noticed when I ran `arp` on the machine with an issue, the 'HWtype' field is blank, and the 'HWaddress' shows as "incomplete"
<freshone0> how does one use myunity?
<Icehawk> ActionParsnip: I just was earlier. Fully up to date on all packages.
<freshone0> pls give grapghical
<ActionParsnip> freshone0: install it from software centre and run it from dash
<invincib1emutant> how to deal with gnome-shell segmentation fault
<freshone0> ok
<freshone0> thanks
<invincib1emutant> i am geting gnome-shell segmentation fault during startup
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: what wifi chip is it?
<zach_> quit
<invincib1emutant> how to reset all my gnome-shell settings
<nrdb> Icehawk, ip 8.8.8.8 doesn't appear to be google.com ... can you ping the ip of the wireless card?
<zykotic10> nrdb: 8.8.8.8 is google's DNS server address, or one of them
<Icehawk> nrdb: You mean the IP it was assigned via DHCP? (192.168.1.100)
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: 8.8.8.8 is google's public dns service
 * nrdb yes I got that on the second read.
<Icehawk> Pinging my assigned IP works.
<veebull> I'm wanting to set up a virtual LAN using Virtual Box running on my Ubuntu desktop... I want one guest vm to act as a 'gateway' with one network adapter connected via NAT, and the other connected statically to an internal network.  Should work... but all the networking guides I seem to be coming across talk about making eth0 (outward facing) use a static IP
<veebull> will it b0rk things if its on dhcp instead?
<xxeennaa> hi! how do I install the nvidia drivers for my geforce 9400m gpu in backtrack 5?
<nrdb> Icehawk, good!   do you know the ip of the router or another computer on the network?
<Icehawk> ActionParsnip: I forget how to check from the command line, but according to a search, it appears to be Atheros AR9271 Rev:1
<zykotic10> !backtrack | xxeennaa
<ubottu> xxeennaa: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<invincib1emutant> sos, how to correct gnome-shell segmentation fault
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: sudo lshw -C network     will tell you
<xxeennaa> zykotic10: hi! i'm already in backtrack-linux, but unable to type :<
<invincib1emutant> i am getting segmentation fault during system startup...
<ms-daisy> Hello. I need to back up my /home directory to a second internal hard drive that is formatted FAT 32 with no operating system. What's the best method to move/copy the files to the second hard drive?
<Icehawk> nrdb: Yeah, the router is 192.168.1.1; That gives me "Destination Host Unreachable" errors when I attempt to ping
<invincib1emutant> gnome-shell --replace also complains segmentation fault
<krababbel_> veebull: should work
<invincib1emutant> anyone here could please help me on this issue
<zykotic10> ms-daisy: that's going to desktop all ownership/permissions...
<zykotic10> s/desktop/destroy/
<ms-daisy> xxeennaa: you probably need to register
<xxeennaa> zykotic10: maybe you could help me out anyway? :>
<xxeennaa> ms-daisy: i know!
<ActionParsnip> ms-daisy: i'd use rsync, files larger than 4Gb may make the copy fail
<veebull> krababbel_, cool
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nrdb> Icehawk, are you using Network Manager to setup the wi-fi?
<ActionParsnip> xxeennaa: backtrack isnt supported by the ubuntu community, it has its own channel and forums
<ms-daisy> Rsync needs to be isntalled on both the source & destination. The second hard drive is strictly for data- it has no OS. ActionParsnip
<xxeennaa> ActionParsnip: really?! :>
<netnomad> ALERT!  /dev/desk/by-uuid/3da<blah blah blah> does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!
<ActionParsnip> xxeennaa: really
<Gnea> !backtrack > xxeennaa
<ubottu> xxeennaa, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> xxeennaa: #backtrack-linux is where your distro is supported
<Icehawk> nrdb: I've tried both Network Manager and /etc/network/interfaces; Network Manager was the only one which was at least able to connect to the network.
<ms-daisy> zykotic10: copying files to a second hard drive will destroy ownership/permissions?  What do you recommend then?
<xxeennaa> ActionParsnip: rreeaallllyy??!!
<zykotic10> ms-daisy: it's the fact you're copying to FAT that is responisble for that
<ActionParsnip> xxeennaa: as I said earlier...yes, really
<Gnea> xxeennaa: enough.
<Icehawk> ActionParsnip: The driver my card says it's using is 'rtl8192cu'; Nothing further about the chipset was shown.
<xxeennaa> Gnea: no.
 * netnomad sprays troll-be-gone aerosol spray<tm>.
<ActionParsnip> xxeennaa: just as ubuntu is based on debian, if you ask for ubuntu support in #debian, you will be pointed here
<zykotic10> ms-daisy: i'd recommend you use gnu/linux native filesystems, rather then MS crap
<nrdb> Icehawk, I presume that you that the ipv4 settings is set to DHCP?
<Icehawk> nrdb: Yep. I tried setting a static IP and it was unable to connect afterwards.
<Ethek> Hello
<ms-daisy> zykotic10: I had hoped to use the drive to store data from both windows and ubuntu files. Is there an option that would make that possible?
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm     do you get any output?
<zykotic10> ms-daisy: FAT's probably your best bet then.  (ps i'm adding you to my /ignore list)
<Ethek> Ubuntu software center fails on launch, any idea how I can troubleshoot it?
<xxeennaa> does anyone know how i install my nvidia geforce 9400m gpu drivers in ubuntu? hehehe
<Icehawk> ActionParsnip: Yes. [63.406767] rtl8192c_common: Loading firmware file rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin
<nrdb> Icehawk, have you any other computers you could ping?  ... other than the router
<Gnea> !nvidia | xxeennaa
<ubottu> xxeennaa: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: ok thats cool
<william0> Cannot join #chrome (Requires keyword)
<william0> what does it mean?
<william0> Cannot join #chrome (Requires keyword)
<Icehawk> nrdb: Sure, the one I'm on right now. Let me try, but I'm pretty sure that gave a "host unreachable" too
<Gnea> william0: try ##chrome
<y0om4> when using port forwarding or triggering, I set source port any to 6667, and destination port any to 113 ... How come I set it to any instead of 6667 to 6667 and 113 to 113? How come it will not work if i do the latter?
 * nrdb off course 
<ms-daisy> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: seems to use ndiswrapper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, if Icehawk is get setup by DHCP wouldn't that mean at some packet are getting out.
<william0> Gnea:   there does not have  ##chrome
<Icehawk> nrdb: Yep, tried to ping this computer, got 'Destination Host Unreachable'
<william0> not exist
<Icehawk> Same for two other computers on the network which this computer was able to ping
<Gnea> william0: then #chromium
<nrdb> Icehawk, does "iptables -L" show a firewall setup?
<ms-daisy> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<william0> Gnea:  cool ~ that is it!
<william0> tkx
<Gnea> william0: cheers
<william0> :)
<truongap> I was using use usb to boot ubuntu 12.04 but after splash boot it requred username and password. Anybody know?
<Gnea> truongap: whatever you set username/password to be
<invincib1emutant> i am getting this message in dmseg: [  111.569592] gnome-shell[3056]: segfault at 21 ip 00000021 sp bf8fd47c error 14 in gnome-shell[8048000+2000]
<Ethek> .
<Ethek> ,
<invincib1emutant> anyone here could please tell what can i rectify the problem
<invincib1emutant> gnome-shell does not start
<zykotic10> truongap: try "ubuntu" as username and no password
<Icehawk> nrdb: Um... not entirely familiar, offhand, with how to read this. `sudo iptables -L` returned what appears to be maybe 4 or 5 lines, through 3 of those seem to be preceded by '(policy ACCEPT)' lines?
<ms-daisy> Wow zykotic10 I would say thanks except you're ignoring me. That was unbelievably rude :s
<Icehawk> 4 lines starting with 'Chain'
<nrdb> Icehawk, doesn't appear any firewall is setup then.
<Icehawk> nrdb: Not as far as I'm able to read this, at least.
<nrdb> Icehawk, can you post the output of "ifconfig" and "route -n"
<sacarlson> I'm getting Segmentation fault from freeradius when I do a radtest  on ubuntu 10.04 with both freeradius 2.1.12 from ppa and the stable release 2.1.8,  do I have to compile to get a stable version of freeradius to work?
<ActionParsnip> truongap: press CTRL+ALT+F1  and run:  passwd ubuntu     set the password then press CTRL+ALT+F7 and log in with the credentials
<nrdb> Icehawk, I mead paste
<y0om4> when using port triggering, I set source port any to 6667, and destination port any to 113 ... How come I set it to any instead of 6667 to 6667 and 113 to 113? How come it will not work if i do the latter?
<Icehawk> nrdb: I'll have to recreate it by hand, but sure, give me a few minutes.
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: possibly, it's gonna get messy and hard to investigate
<Icehawk> nrdb: Is just the wlan1 interface enough, or do you need all 3? (lo, eth1 and wlan1)?
<Gyro54> Hi!
<sacarlson> I originaly thought that my freeradius problem was the ipv6 problem but I also tried with a ipv4 127.0.0.1 with it still segment faulting out
<nrdb> Icehawk, you can use "<shift> <ctrl> C" to cut from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: if you get a wired connection and install wicd, does it help?
<Icehawk> nrdb: That's not the issue - the computer I'm pasting from isn't online ;)
<none>  on a new install of ubuntu 12.04... i am getting out of range and unable to use my computer
<none> this is pretty much worst case senario ever for me
<ActionParsnip> none: what GPU do you use?
<invincib1emutant> running gnome-shell in other account works, just mine isnt, how can i reset everything
<wordToDaBird> I recently upgraded ubuntu to the most recent upgrade, in the process something got borked.  when i started ubuntu back up grub didn't actually load ubuntu after doing googling I came acoss update-initramfs which works.  I can start ubuntu now, but the keyboard doesn't work.  Been googling about this, but not sure what to look for can someone point me in the right direction please.
<none> i use 7600gs
<none> with dvi to agp converter
<ActionParsnip> none: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> none: you can't get a dvi to agp converter
<Icehawk> ActionParsnip: Haven't tried that, yet. It's a desktop, so that'll also take a few minutes ;)
<none> what boot option? my montor shows nothing but blank
<ActionParsnip> none: hold shift at boot
<wordToDaBird> I noticed an error message about udev before the boot screen started.
<none> ok...... be right back
<wordToDaBird> but that's all the info i have
<krababbel_> y0om4: what will not work?
<none> holding shift did nothing
<sacarlson> wordToDaBird: if your keyboard is a usb you might try enable legacy in bios,  that helped me in the grub part, but my keyboard always worked after booting into X mode
<nrdb> invincib1emutant, you can reset everything by moving you current 'home' somewhere else and recopy /etc/skel for a new 'home' directory.
<wordToDaBird> sacarlson, it's my laptops keyboard, I haven't tried using a usb but I am using a thumb drive right now so I can access the p.c. so I don't think it's a bios thing.
<wordToDaBird> built in keyboard*
<none> ...........i cannot use my computer since installing 12.04 because as soon as "grub loading" my monitor goes into "OUT OF RANGE" and goes black
<Icehawk> nrdb: http://pastie.org/3908025
<Icehawk> nrdb: Also, as I was copying that down, my adapter randomly disconnected from the network and won't reconnect now.
<sacarlson> none: try adding nomodeset on kernel boot line in grub see if that helps
<Icehawk> So since I have to restart anyways, I'll move to the room with ethernet and try installing the software ActionParsnip recommended and see how that affects it.
<ActionParsnip> none: hold shift at boot and you will get a text display
<ActionParsnip> none: failing that you can chroot using liveCD and do it there
<nrdb> Icehawk, oh.... no idea what to do about that... first I would try logout and or reset.
<ActionParsnip> none: or you could even boot live CD and edit the blacklist.conf file in the installed OS and blacklist the file that way
<Ethek> My Ubuntu software center fails to launch, any idea how I can troubleshoot it?
<ActionParsnip> Ethek: can you give a pastebin of the output of: sudo apt-get update
<ms-daisy> I would like to use my secondary drive to store data from both windows and ubuntu files. Sounds like it needs to be formatted FAT.  Is there a backup program that anyone can recommend suited for this application?
<proxinix> do you know how to use the command line Ethek ?
<nrdb> Icehawk, when you get it going again I would like to see the output of "route -n"
<Ethek> I can open the term to get the outpu ActionParsnip mentioned
<krababbel_> Icehawk: conceal your ipv6 address too for the mac
<ActionParsnip> ms-daisy: fat32 has restrictions no filesize, its also not very robust. Both Ubuntu and Windows can write NTFS
<proxinix> I've never used software center yet - always on the command line
<none> ActionParsnip, ..... sacarlson  the 12.04 livecd works perfect... but i cannot reach use anything on my computer.. shift does not work for text grub.. i will try to fix through the livecd
<ActionParsnip> Ethek: can you make a apstebin of the text please
<proxinix> yes Ethek put it in pastbin
<ms-daisy> OK, so if I format it NTFS, which backup program could copy the data from Ubuntu to the drive ActionParsnip  (or anyone else who might know)?
<Icehawk> krababbel_: Oh, okay, thanks. Wasn't sure if that was relavent or not.
<ActionParsnip> ms-daisy: rsync
<sacarlson> none: is your keyboard a usb device?  if so set bios to lagacy or it won't see the shift at boot
<Icehawk> nrdb: Loading that up now.
<ms-daisy> can you install rsync on a data hard drive with no OS ActionParsnip ?
<escott> ms-daisy, if you are backing up to ntfs you are better off using a tool that creates tarballs the deja dup backup should do that for you
<ActionParsnip> ms-daisy: no, you will need an OS, you can use a liveCD if necessary
<lfaraone> I was upgrading a system from 10.04 to 12.04, and I see http://i.imgur.com/6lUIG.jpg on my screen; its basically just a bunch of []s. There're two buttons, not sure which one to press :P
<y0om4> when using port triggering, I set source port any to 6667, and destination port any to 113 ... How come I set it to any instead of 6667 to 6667 and 113 to 113? How come port triggering to port 113 (identd) will not if i do the latter?
<ms-daisy> thanks escott I'll check out deja dup.
<none> sacarlson, ... my keyboard is 1995 ps2 from ibm
<ActionParsnip> lfaraone: that stuff happens with gui apps, not sure what to advise really.
<ActionParsnip> lfaraone: i'll try find a similar screenshot but with the text
<lfaraone> ActionParsnip: just close it…?
<krababbel_> y0om4: learn2tcp
<sacarlson> none: should have no problem with that then as far as I know
<wylde> krababbel_: comments like that are not helpful or necessary
<ms-daisy> ActionParsnip: a liveCD- how would that work? Do you know of any tutorials or links?
<krababbel_> sorry wylde
<ActionParsnip> lfaraone: yeah, seems to be 'something bad happened, report an error' kinda jive
<nrdb> lfaraone, I say the top button is 'cancel' and the bottom is 'ok' ... but you don't know the question... (bad font)
<wylde> krababbel_: just trying to keep thiungs friendly in here ;)
<wylde> things*
<ActionParsnip> ms-daisy: you can mount the source and destination partitions in the liveCD and copy the data in the manner of your choosing
<axisys> how do I find out who is using swap?
 * ms-daisy thinks that ship may have sailed wylde  *zykotic10*
<wylde> *gasp*
<Icehawk> nrdb: http://pastie.org/3908061
<zykotic10> axisys: only the kernel uses swap really.  "free" in a terminal will tell you how much is being used.
<ms-daisy> OK, thanks ActionParsnip. And I guess that differs from mounting the second drive in my Ubuntu installation & rsyncing it from there?
<sacarlson> y0om4: from the port numbers I guess your setting up an IRC server?
<Icehawk> ActionParsnip: Restarting now with the ethernet never plugged in, but wicd *may* have solved my problem.
<axisys> zykotic10: i know about free.. but is there a to find out which processes is causing kernel to swap?
<axisys> zykotic10: like dtrace shows in solaris
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: wicd is awesome imho, just doesn't play well with 3G (last I checked anyway)
<zykotic10> axisys: sorry, never looked into it THAT closely.  Good luck.
<Icehawk> ActionParsnip: One thing I did notice was that it asked for a user - will it help the connection if a user isn't logged in?
<ActionParsnip> axisys: use:  free -m    to show the values in megabytes (easier to read)
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: I believe so
<axisys> ActionParsnip: thanks for the switch.. I still like to find out what is causing the swap
<escott> axisys, the kernel swaps at the page level. processes will swap in pages as they are needed. perhaps you want to look at the kernel performance counters
<Icehawk> ActionParsnip: It appears it did! Thanks a ton. When you say it doesn't play well with 3G... do you mean it may interfere with my cell phone's reception?
<sioux_> !realtime
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: yeah as far as I remember, its not something I use outside my phone
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: wicd also has wicd-curses which is great on servers :)
<axisys> escott: which one? vmstat -s 1 does not show which process
<sioux_> hi how can i install the kernel real time in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Icehawk> ActionParsnip: Oh, so you don't mean it'll affect my phone's reception, unless I'm installing and running it *on* my phone?
<escott> axisys, https://perf.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<wylde> !valgrind | axisys : is this along the lines of what you want?
<wylde> !info valgrind | axisys : is this along the lines of what you want?
<axisys> wylde: does it show which process?
<ubottu> axisys : is this along the lines of what you want?: valgrind (source: valgrind): memory debugger and profiler. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.7.0-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 14570 kB, installed size 36841 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; ppc64; armel; armhf)
<axisys> i will take a peek
<wylde> typo'd the factoid! >.<
<nrdb> Icehawk, I can't see anything wrong there.
<axisys> escott: which pkg? linux-tools-common or linux-base ?
<ms-daisy> Thanks ActionParsnip and escott for the backup help :)
<escott> axisys, no idea what package it would be
<Icehawk> nrdb: I'm not sure what actually was wrong before, but installing wicd appears to have fixed the issue, whatever it was.
<Icehawk> ActionParsnip: Anyhow, thanks a ton for your help!
<Icehawk> nrdb: Thanks for your help as well :)
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: not sure, sometimes wicd plays better sometimes. Especially when interfaces get names like wlan1 rather than wlan0
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk: np man
<axisys> escott: nice tool.. thanks
<nrdb> Icehawk, so your online there?
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: you're
<Areckx> I am attempting to dual boot Ubuntu 10.04(running now) and Debian 6.0.4 ; at the moment I am downloading the live .iso files in order to first resize the main partition and create a new one for debian to boot from, my only problem lies with GRUB2, how do I set it up prior to starting debian install from livecd?
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, yes ... not quite right there.
<veebull> if using an ubuntu machine as a gateway server for a variety of different distros (Ubuntu, Debian, Mint, CentOS, Scientific) that can't directly share repos 100% safely... would squid be able to provide some of the same benefit i.e. only need to download a given package from a given host *once*?
<none> sacarlson, ......... it is very difficult to change the grub settings from livecd
<nrdb> Areckx, the install process should notice the other installation (if its Linux) and setup grub for you...
<none> even after chroot it wouldn't correctly update-grub after i altered /etc/default/grub
<Areckx> nrdb::  last time I was installing it kept trying to install grub
<none> this kind of thing is difficult for me to fix, and really i am not an idiot
<Areckx> nrdb::  unless for some magical reason I can do it this time...
<zykotic10> veebull: i believe apt-cacher-ng can apt-proxy various deb distros simultaniously (you'd need to convirm that)
<none> i have no idea how these bullshit problems keep crawling into ubuntu.... things windows and previous ubuntu could do flawlessly are now Fucked beyond all repair
<Areckx> none::  that's why I stick with 10.04
<none> why not just outsource the entire booting process to windows.... if ubuntu can't even set display settings correctly
<veebull> zykotic10, Thanks
<John_Zhi> zalbisser_
<nrdb> Areckx, the worst that could happen is that the first grub set would be overwritten with the second grub setup and only boot into the second installation... you then would be where you are now and can modify the grub setup once both installs are done.
<Oer> none, the display of the bootproces is very important, i see it 6 seconds, too short to start the splash grinn
<nrdb> Areckx, I once had a computer that had about 6 different Linux installations on it at once.
<Icehawk> nrdb: Yes I am, now.
<nrdb> Icehawk, great ... bye.
<nrdb> Areckx, I would suggest that you let the second setup do what it wants with grub... it should just work.
<qawsedrf> is there a guide to setup my domain on my new vps via ssh ?
<Areckx> nrdb::  all right, waiting for downloads to finish, I'll let you know as I progress
 * jsuhrstedt 
<nrdb> Areckx, ok
<dotnetted> Hey all - is it possible to run a single node on the same physical server as the maas controller with 12.04? Thanks
<joseph_> never had a problem installing ubuntu before. everything frezzeses after dectecting hardware about 3/4 the way though install. anyone came acoss this problem on a old dell.
<ActionParsnip> dotnetted: how do you mean 'node'? Its a very ambigious term...
<dotnetted> ActionParsnip: I'd like to get a MAAS node running on the same machine the MAAS controller is on (similar to MAAS xml.sys-con.com/node/1349818/mobile with UEC)
<dotnetted> With UEC I could run the NC and CC on the same machine (useful for experimenting with UEC without having 2 physical boxes)
<King_OnTheGo> sudokode there's nothing going on
<twirlbang> What's the proper way to update the kernel. apt-get dist-upgrade?
<sudokode> King_OnTheGo: hello
<dotnetted> The intended result would be having the MAAS management interface and a copy of some distro (ubuntu desktop) running on a single node on the same machine that manages it -- I guess I could pull it off by sticking the MAAS node inside virtualbox but nested virtualization does''t sound very fast heh
<zykotic10> twirlbang: if you mean, a regular kernel update from default repo - yes use dist-upgrade
<sham> hi! to all!
<King_OnTheGo> hi to one
<Jester2> I was about to ask, would you be able to do it it within a virtual machine?
<sham> does any one know how to overcome this  error!
<sham> orry, installation of this driver failed.
<sham> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<sham> please help me...
<Chipzzz> i've installed eclipse and am trying to install the android SDK in precise but 'Android' doesn't show up in the preferences window. Anybody have any ideas?
<sudokode> sham: posting the path to your log file is sure to help
<Geforce88> ubuntu 12.04, nvidia current drivers, while using twinview the cursor 'sticks' on the unity launcher when going between windows. what is the fix ? also, the unity bar doesn't hide when application is in full screen. what is the fix ?
<sham> sudokode: how i install my wifi driver
<dotnetted> Jester2: I'm about to find out ;)
<sham> it's show me this type of error:---
<sham> orry, installation of this driver failed.
<sham> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<sudokode> alright. so paste that log file
<Resistance> sham:  did you do what it said and look at that log file?
<Resistance> !pastebin | sham
<ubottu> sham: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Resistance> use pastebin for pasting that log
<Resistance> do not paste to the channel directly
<st3el> anyone know why my audio would still be playing when I close rhythmbox?
<sudokode> curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us </var/log/jockey.log
<st3el> just keeps playing on after I close it
<Jester2> Is it still the case that you can't do bridged networking setup using a KVM virtual machine to map to a physical wireless card?  What if I just want my virtual machines to see each other?
<st3el> is there like a ctrl+alt+delete kinda thing for linux?
<james296> does anyone here run Ubuntu 12.04 through Parallels Desktop 7?
<jiohdi> st3el what are you trying to do with it?
<st3el> when I'm listening to music
<wylde> st3el: gnome-system-monitor
<sham> ok...
<jiohdi> ctrl-alt-f1 will bring you out to a terminal session where you can run htop or top and do many things
<Chipzzz> st3el: while holding down Alt+PrtScr, press r, e, i, s, u, o
<zykotic10> st3el: have you tried File / Quit (or similar).  instead of using the X?  Rhythmbox usually minimizes rather then close.
<FoolsRun> So? I upgraded to 12.04 from 11.10 and my boot loader now says "No Such Partition" and Boot-Repair just scans and scans forever.
<zykotic10> st3el: be careful with Chipzzz suggestion!
<dotnetted> Before I waste the next 30 mins ... If I boot Server 12.04 into a VirtualBox instance on the same server that is running a MAAS controller, will it be able to detect the controller and add itself as a node? Thnx.
<ActionParsnip> st3el: what do you want the combo to do?
<zykotic10> ActionParsnip: re:st3el close rhythmbox ;)
<ActionParsnip> dotnetted: i'd ask in #vbox too
<st3el> zykotic10,  No I didn't but now its running and I'm not sure how to stop it...
<dotnetted> ActionParsnip: good idea
<Chipzzz> zykotic10: look in wikipedia for "linux magic keys"... no danger with that key combo
<zykotic10> st3el: in the menu isn't there a quit/close?
<st3el> zykotic10, note
<st3el> zykotic10, noted
<ActionParsnip> st3el: press ALT+F2 and run: xkill    then click the app
<wolfcore> st3el: what doesn't stop?
<st3el> one moment
<Geforce88> ubuntu 12.04, nvidia current drivers, while using twinview the cursor 'sticks' on the unity launcher when going between windows. what is the fix ? also, the unity bar doesn't hide when application is in full screen. what is the fix ?
<wylde> Geforce88: that's the sticky option for the launch bar. You turn it off in System Settings > Displays, or Appearance.
<Geforce88> i'll go try it , wylde, thx
<wylde> Geforce88: I'm looking for the right spot now. I could possibly be mixing in options from ubuntu-tweak though :s
<myersg> its 10:55 pm, ( 22:55) good night ubuntu community, and my screen keeps going black every few minutes what the cause? email me: myersg2013@gmail.com
<wylde> nope, it was displays, and he's gone so must have found it lol
<SolarisBoy> in your TZ ofcourse =)
<Chipzzz> myersg: screen saver?
<xubu> is there a program or command i can use to suspend my laptop at a specified time or countdown?
<Chipzzz> Hoping someone knows but was busy earlier: i've installed eclipse and am trying to install the android SDK in precise but 'Android' doesn't show up in the preferences window. Anybody have any ideas?
<sudokode> xubu: sleep?
<zykotic10> sudokode: sleep is just a pause-like feature for scripts
<ActionParsnip> xubu: echo 'pmi action suspend' | at now + 40 minutes         for suspending 40 mins time
<xubu> is there a difference between sleep and suspend?
<sudokode> lol yes. he wanted a countdown
<sham> here the log file....
<sham> http://paste.ubuntu.com/986562/
<ActionParsnip> xubu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387
<k014> hello everyone!, i am having some trouble using opengl, every time i run my program, the system freezes by a minute or two, i have isolated a function that make the difference: "glTranslatef", i dont know what is hapening, someone can help me to diagnose the problem?, i am using ubuntu 12.04
<nischay> Hi Guys :)
<sham> please help me log file is here and it's start from 800....
<sham> OK.......I also use ubuntu but I was thinking that Anonymous OS is a public launched!.....but now i am thinking that it would be dangerous to use....thanks for ur comment!
<sham> http://paste.ubuntu.com/986562/
<axisys> i have a dvd+rw dvd.. but failing to blank it after burning some data in it
<axisys> Error: this media does not support blanking, ignoring.
<axisys> This drive or media does not support the 'BLANK media' command
<axisys> so I must be misunderstanding dvd+rw rewritable label?
<Resistance> axisys:  is your system capable of handling rewritable disks?
<Resistance> axisys:  not every CD/DVD burner can work with RW disks
<ki4ro> Is there a difference between restart and log out?
<King_OnTheGo> of course?
<axisys> cdrecord ISOs/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso seems to working
<ActionParsnip> axisys: sure its a RW?
<axisys> so just not able to blank it.. my laptop has dvd rw printed on the cd tray
<Nk26> How is the flash game support in 12.04? thinking of throwing that on a netbook for my son instead of windows 7
<axisys> ActionParsnip: cdrecord ISOs/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso shouldn't be working otherwise.. i already burned some other data few mins ago
 * jeremy__ 
<Chipzzz> axissys: wodim is a command line cd/dvd writing utility that often works when gui apps don't
<axisys> ActionParsnip: unless it will say failed lot later
<ki4ro> Is there a difference between restart and log out?
<King_OnTheGo> of course?
<Northwoods> which editor can be used to edit 100 MB sql text file ?
<EvilResistance> ki4ro:  'log out' only logs you out, but leaves other system processes running.  'restart' will literally reboot your system
<ActionParsnip> axisys: could try blanking it in cli
<ActionParsnip> axisys: or try xfburn, see if it plays nice
<EvilResistance> ki4ro:  which involves shutting off system processes and literally telling your computer to run a boot cycle again
<Northwoods> Which editor can i use to edit a 100 MB file ?
<ki4ro> EvilResistance: Okay...it looks the same but obviously is not...thanks!
<axisys> i were able to put new ubuntu image
<axisys> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> Northwoods: libreoffice
<EvilResistance> ki4ro:  they are actually different :p
<axisys> so RW worked.. just not blanking
<Northwoods> ActionParsnip, can it handle a 100 mb file , any other you sugges ?
<ki4ro> EvilResistance: Thanks!
<EvilResistance> ki4ro:  but most people don't run without the boot screen / splash screens disabled, so...
 * EvilResistance does
<wylde> EvilResistance: what is this boot/splash screen you speak of?
<wylde> :P
<EvilResistance> wylde:  :P
<ActionParsnip> axisys: sudo wodim dev=/dev/dvdrw blank=fast
<GeForce88> 12.04 unity doesn't hide when using an app full screen. how do you fix this ?
<vodik> ki4ro: you can only complete a kernel upgrade with a reboot, there's one very big practical difference
<k014> i have installed nvidia drivers from webpage, .... how can i uninstall them?
<tdelam> h
<dotnetted> anyone have a link to the changes in Ubuntu's cloud capabilities over the last few releases? It looks like it went form UEC to UC to MAAS and the docs reference all 3 variants depending on which links you click - And nothing seems to really explain what the current situation is or what the different parts accomplish. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> axisys: or: sudo dvd+rw-format -blank /dev/dvdrw
<EvilResistance> wylde:  disabled the '12.04' purple screen and disabled 'quiet' mode so i see all the kernel messages and boot up messages instead of the pretty purple screen that says "Ubuntu 12.04"
<EvilResistance> s/disabled/i disabled/
<mosno> is it normal for firefox to NOT have the ubuntu-style scroll bars?
<wylde> EvilResistance: yep, me too. I'd rather see the messages than the purple screen.
<EvilResistance> mhm
<axisys> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/986577/
<axisys> ActionParsnip: xfburn says dvd+rw does not need blanking in red font
<Northwoods> ActionParsnip,  i found one , works considerably faster , GVIM
<qawsedrf> is there a guide to setup my domain on my new vps via ssh ?
<wylde> pbuilder-dist precise create
<wylde> crap...
<axisys> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/986581/
<ActionParsnip> Northwoods: nice
<axisys> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/986582/
<GeForce88> wykde, was there a trick to making the unity launcher hide when i use an app full screen ?
<wylde> GeForce88: I think it will only hide if you set auto-hide on always.
<ActionParsnip> axisys: did you try the suggested command in the output?
<axisys> ActionParsnip: blank=all ? yes
<GeForce88> wylde, where would i find that? displays again?
<wylde> GeForce88: there may be some cli witchcraft to make it happen that I don't know about tho :)
<axisys> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/986582/
<ActionParsnip> axisys: yes, did you try it?
<axisys> ActionParsnip: yes I tried with blank=all
<wylde> GeForce88: that was for the "Sticky" setting, I think auto-hide may be there as well. If not it'll be in appearance
<axisys> ActionParsnip: this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/986582/
<ActionParsnip> axisys: did you try: sudo dvd+rw-format -blank /dev/sr0
<intrader> Anyone, is is Ok to use the update manager to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04. What should I save?
<EvilResistance> intrader:  you should back up your information you want to keep first
<EvilResistance> just in case
<EvilResistance> intrader:  and honestly, i'd do the upgrade from the command line, not from update manager
<EvilResistance> (but that's just me)
<Sheldon420> Test
<axisys> ActionParsnip: it seems ignoring -force
<EvilResistance> Sheldon420:  success, but in future, #test exists
<axisys> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/986587/
<wylde> 3 basic rules for ANY OS 1. Backup 2. Backup 3. Backup ..... IMHO
<ActionParsnip> intrader: sure, Oneiric to Precise is a suported upgrade :)
<EvilResistance> wylde:  you forgot rule #4: backup
<wilee-nilee> intrader, whatever you cannot afford to lose
<GeForce88> wylde, you were correct. thanks mate.
<wylde> GeForce88: np :)
<Chipzzz> axisys: try adding "speed=1" to the wodim command line
<axisys> ActionParsnip: sudo dvd+rw-format -force /dev/sr0 trying this
<Sheldon420> EvilResistance: haha, I was checking if my messages are going through.  Thanks for confirming.
<intrader> EvilResistance, `thanks, from command line, how?
<ActionParsnip> axisys: could just throw the media and get new, DVDs are cheap
<EvilResistance> intrader:  i'd recommend even moreso from the TTY, i forget the command offhand, but someone else here might know.  that, and i'm headed off because i'm exhausted.
<intrader> EvilResistance, rest my friend - thanks
<axisys> ActionParsnip: sudo dvd+rw-format -force /dev/sr0 this worked
<axisys> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/986591/
<axisys> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot!
<axisys> ActionParsnip: i did not need to throw it.. RW worked.. just blanking was failing
<axisys> ActionParsnip: now that works too.. thanks again!
<axisys> Chipzzz: speed=1 was no go..
<Chipzzz> axisys: glad ActionParsnip's solution worked :)
<axisys> Chipzzz: yep
<Naemdar> Hello all, I have a design question for a a4 powered media computer
<xubu> ActionParsnip: thanks, i just find exactly what i'm looking for ... http://www.techlw.com/2012/02/install-qshutdown-timer-in-ubuntulinux.html
<Naemdar> Would I need a video capture card to intercept the signal from the cable box?
<Naemdar> going to run linux on it
<Chipzzz> Trying one last time: i've installed eclipse and am trying to install the android SDK in precise but 'Android' doesn't show up in the preferences window. Anybody have any ideas?
<Sheldon420> naemdar: yes, i think you would need one.
<axisys> mplayer plays this mp4 fine.. but vlc does not
<axisys> what gives? should I ask it in #videolan channel instead ?
<Naemdar> the mobo has hdmi out and I found a video capture card with dual hdmi
<axisys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/986593/
<Chipzzz> axisys: they don't necessarily share the same codecs
<axisys> Chipzzz: i thought anything plays on vlc.. :-) .. guess not
<vodik> axisys: well they're both ffmpeg backed, afaik, they just may not be running the same version
<Naemdar> Am I right in thinking I could rock ubuntu or mint and turn that rig into a capture/bd recorder then?
<Chipzzz> axisys: their support is very good but mplayer does provide more codecs
<Naemdar> as well as a bd player
<ActionParsnip> Naemdar: what is 'bd'?
<Naemdar> blue ray
<vodik> playing blueray on linux is fun
<ActionParsnip> Naemdar: don't see why not
<ActionParsnip> doesn't vlc do blueray now?
<Naemdar> cool deal will save me 100 bucks then on the os
<Naemdar> I figure 8 gigs of ram quad core 2.6 with built in gpu, and a 1t drive with 100 gigs cut off for linux
<vodik> ActionParsnip: decryption is still an issue, afaik
<ActionParsnip> vlc ver 2.0: Experimental Blu-Ray Discs support using libbluray
<vodik> but if you can break it, yes
<vodik> its not quite like libdvdcss
<ActionParsnip> not bothered for bluray personally, thats all I know
<ActionParsnip> Naemdar: get an nvidia video card to :)
<ActionParsnip> Naemdar: built in GPUs don't really cut it
<Naemdar> going for really low power, I had considered a 7770 as that is powered off of the pcie port
<ActionParsnip> Naemdar: you'll only need about 20Gb for linux (including swap)
<Naemdar> it just has to all fit in a slim case and run cool without excessive fans
<ActionParsnip> Naemdar: trimslice will decode HD video...
<Naemdar> sweet, I knew this was the place get advice on the build
<Naemdar> its kind of a project that I suspect will be a good learning experience
<Naemdar> and 960 gigs or so to just store media is a winner
<ActionParsnip> Naemdar: i'd just buy a trimslice and a 1Tb USB HDD :)
<Naemdar> That is an option as well
<Naemdar> its in the design stage right now, I figure why pay comcast for dvr service when I can build my own.
<trevor> ident test
<root> Hi Guys..
<zykotic10> root: are you using backtrack, or IRCing as root?
<Guest81912> ident go
<Guest43125> Please help i can't connect to wireless..its say bad password..sure password is corecct
<Naemdar> I will look into that trimslice thing though.  I appreciate the help.
<Guest81912> i forgot. how do i change my handle?
<Guest43125> Hi..
<Sheldon420> Guest81912: The command is /nick <your nickname>
<Sheldon420> guest43125: you might have to disconnect and reconnect and do it
<cmdpromt> does anyone know if precise is worthy of non servers (single pc's) ??
<xangua> cmdpromt: try it
<Oer> cmdpromt, sure, what makes you think not?
<trc> Hi, I'm ugrading to 12.04 from 11.10. While installing packages, the upgrade process is stuck at part where it has to download  flashplugin part? What can I do? Its not progressing
<qawsedrf> when i run a command as sudo, in auth.log the it shows USER=root instead of my username, is that fine/normal ?
<windbuntu> how long has it been stuck trc?
<wylde> qawsedrf: yep. sudo = running the command as root.
<qawsedrf> ok
<phuongvo> Hi
<trc> Pretty long. Not normal I guess
<qawsedrf> wylde: the root account is locked in ubuntu - what does that mean ?
<windbuntu> like half hour or more?
<wylde> qawsedrf: it means it has no password set. :)
<Saik> hey guys. I have a big problem. I can't get /dev/sda to show at all in devices
<Sheldon420> trc: how long has it been?
<qawsedrf> wylde: hm, i bought a new VPS, it gives me root login and has a password (i use that when i ssh)
<trc> Sheldon420: I think should be more than an hour.
<Sheldon420> trc: i updated the flashplugin installer a few minutes back .. it took almost 10-15 mins for me.
<Jordan_U> Saik: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<qawsedrf> ssh root@ip , then it asks for the root password i think, so i can login as root
<zykotic10> Saik: sda is a drive (single device), do you mean partitions (sda1 for example)?
<windbuntu> trc do you have a fast stable internet connection?
<Sheldon420> trc: geez.  that's quite long indeed.  are you doing the update from terminal?
<qawsedrf> so something wrong ?
<Guest43125> Sheldon420,...i was try but its same problem..
<trc> Sheldon420: No, the distribution upgrade utility.
<wylde> qawsedrf: you can set one, it's very much discouraged. Especially for "users".
<trc> Upgrding from 11.10 to 12.04
<zykotic10> Saik: sorry, misread your statement - nevermind me ;)
<Sheldon420> guest43125: close your irc software.  open it again, within like 30 seconds, you have to type /nick <nickname> to register it for the session.
<Sheldon420> trc: hmmm.  one sec
<wylde> qawsedrf: If it's a VPS then that's how your provider set it up. I suppose you could create yourself a non-root user to use for running tasks.
<boh> hello
<qawsedrf> ok
<Saik> Jordan_U, sure, sec
<Sheldon420> trc: unfortunately, if you cancel while the update is happening, it might screw up your system.  hope you've made a backup. in the future, it's probably best to upgrade from a live usb or do a fresh install.
<trc> Sheldon420: Exactly. I'm thinking to cancel  the update and install downloaded deb packages myself
<trc> Lets see
<Sheldon420> trc: it might make your system unbootable.
<Saik> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/iEkbu7Ju
<zykotic10> Sheldon420: i don't see trying to update versions from a liveusb as possible.  chrooting would be required, isn't that just adding a lot of complexity?
<trc> Sheldon420: Not a problem. Can install grunb again from livecs
<Sheldon420> trc: as long as you've made a backup and don't have another OS on the computer, you shouldn't have too much problems in fixing it.
<Jordan_U> Saik: Does any OS see the internal drive? Are you sure that there isn't a hardware problem?
<qawsedrf> wylde: how do you set password for root ? just wondering
<ActionParsnip> qawsedrf: its not supported here
<ActionParsnip> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<wylde> qawsedrf: ^^ what ActionParsnip said
<Sheldon420> zykotic10: there's an option in the livecd/usb to upgrade. pretty simple.
<n1ckn4me09876543> I installed this OS with home encryption on /sda1   harddrive then I set the swap on /sdc1,  I used the /sdb1 as stick installation instead of cd-rom, but when I pulled it out to boot from /sda1  I guess it made sdc1 into sdb1, and now I have no swap. When ubuntu boots up it tells me this: The disk drive for dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not yet ready or present.
<trc> Sheldon420: Yeah. Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> qawsedrf: you don't need to either, just run:  sudo -i
<qawsedrf> hehe ok
<qawsedrf> :D
<zykotic10> is Sheldon420's upgrading ubuntu-version from livecd/usb true?  history only the alternative iso could be used for updating?
<Saik> Jordan_U, it was fine a few hours ago
<Saik> Jordan_U, I eraces the partions and that happened
<wylde> zykotic10: for the sake of trying I updated one of my machines using a "livecd". It went quite well actually.
<zykotic10> wylde: humm, that's interesting.
<Saik> Jordan_U, Windows couldn't see it. I tried reformating it in linux and it vanished
<Jordan_U> Saik: I don't think that erasing the partitions has anything to do with the dive as a whole not showing up. I suspect that the drive hardware simply died.
<Sheldon420> zykotic10: i'm not just speaking out of my ass, you know :)
<ActionParsnip> n1ckn4me09876543: the fstab uses UUIDs, not the block names, so it won't make a different
<qawsedrf> wylde: ActionParsnip: basically, sudo runs a command as the root user , right ?
<ActionParsnip> *difference
<wylde> qawsedrf: yes.
<ActionParsnip> qawsedrf: yes, if you need admin access, prefix with sudo
<qawsedrf> ok, thank you
<zykotic10> Sheldon420: sorry, just needed some confirmation.
<Sheldon420> zykotic10: no worries
<wylde> zykotic10: I read it somewhere that it was possible with the 12.04 live media so I tried it :)
<n1ckn4me09876543> ActionParsnip, ok how can i remap it so I'm using swap? the only reason I set swap on different device is I read somewhere online that putting the os and swap on save harddrive will make it work more because it reads back and fort etc etc
<wylde> n1ckn4me09876543: that would really only become an issue if you're running with a small amount of RAM
<Saik> Jordan_U, explain how that could be possible when it was showing up just a short while ago?
<Jordan_U> Saik: Hardware dies. That means that there will be a point where it is working, and another point later where it is not.
<Saik> Jordan_U, but what exactly does this mean: Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label
<Jordan_U> Saik: It may simply be a loose connection rather than something unfixable, but it's almost certainly a hardware problem.
<Saik> Jordan_U, Windows gives a "Unmountablte_boot_volume" error
<Jordan_U> Saik: That means that your CDROM drive doesn't isn't formatted like a normal hard drive, i.e. that error is completely normal.
<cmdpromt> the last time i tried installing precise it froze and I ended up having to completely reinstall my os and lost all data
<Saik> hodl on, I have another hd
<wylde> cmdpromt: that's why you keep backups.
<Saik> an external, bt let's see if it shows
<cmdpromt> that's beside the point
<Saik> Jordan_U, Disk /dev/sda: 1000GB  (external hd..)
<Saik> that should be sdb )
<n1ckn4me09876543> also I need help configuring my Belkin wireless adapter, I'm using n600db
<Jordan_U> Saik: I hope you have backups for all the data that was on the now dead drive. You might ask in ##hardware for tips on what cables or other simple things to check but don't get your hopes up.
<Saik> Jordan_U, I'll do a quick HW check and see if anything's out of place in the tower
<Saik> I'll be right back
<Saik> (I'm not going in the tower with the power on)
<ActionParsnip> n1ckn4me09876543: if you edit your /etc/fstab file, you can make the right partition be used for swap. You can see the UUID of the partition by running:  sudo blkid
<ActionParsnip> n1ckn4me09876543: could also run: sudo swapon a
<gbear14275> Hello, I am having problems getting an application to show on the unity dock.  I drag it over but it just disappears...
<ActionParsnip> n1ckn4me09876543: sudo swapon -a
<gbear14275> Can't find much on google..  Anyone seen this before?
<ActionParsnip> n1ckn4me09876543: the router is moot, we need your wireless adapter
<boh> gbear14275, open the application from dash, when it shows in the panel, right click on it and select attach to panel
<lorddelta> Gdammit. Any help with upgrading my distro? 11 hour long upgrade just failed, failed on the kernel update I think...
<lorddelta> God damn that bug.
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: tried with the alternate ISO?
<gbear14275> boh, it never shows in the panel
<jagginess> that sux
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: Not using ISO
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: you could try it
<windbuntu> i hate that when  that happens
<n1ckn4me09876543> ActionParsnip, my usb wireless adapter is n600db  F9L1101v1
<ActionParsnip> n1ckn4me09876543: run:  lsusb   use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: I could...if I could figure out where to get it/what it does. I don't have a GUI, trying to fly by console only...
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: you don't need GUI to mount an ISO file
<gbear14275> boh, it shows in top but I can't get to the interface...
<gbear14275> very confusing
<ActionParsnip> n1ckn4me09876543: seems to use ndiswrapper as most belkin rubbish does
<pp7> how do u set up copy-on-write using aufs or overlayfs?
<gbear14275> now I can't alt-tab to it either
<boh> gbear14275, what application are you using?
<gbear14275> boh, transmission
<wylde> gbear14275:  ...is there an icon up by the clock when it's running?
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: Sure... How is an alternate ISO file going to help me out? Since its a bug with there not being enough space on /boot...shouldn't I just uninstall the new kernel and try running the upgrade again?
<gbear14275> wylde, there was, but I recently turned it off thinking perhaps that was the problem.  Now I can't even get to the gui
<boh> gbear14275, if i'm not wrong, you mean the application not showing in indicator applet?
<n1ckn4me09876543> ActionParsnip, i type in command   lsusb    then what 8 character the model number?
<gbear14275> wylde, I used to have to click on that icon, select "open" and then cancel out of that screen to get the main gui up
<n1ckn4me09876543> ActionParsnip nvm
<gbear14275> boh, it's not showing anywhere in the gui
<gbear14275> boh, but it's running... shows in top
<wylde> gbear14275: hmmm, yeah the transmission icon only shows on my launcher when I open it from the indicator.
<mosno> why do i get choppy Adobe Flash audio only on Ubuntu? CentOS, Debian and Fedora don't do this
<mosno> it's a ThinkPad T60 with 3GB RAM
<mosno> and it's a bit of a deal-breaker :(
<wylde> gbear14275: not sure what to tell you. I've not ever had a problem of that sort with transmission.
<gbear14275> wylde, boh, haha, indications still work though... just "dinged" at me when it completed a file
<wylde> lol
<wylde> gbear14275: what if you tried to launch it in terminal.
<boh> gbear14275, so you can see the transmission icon near the indicator area but does not show up in the unity panel?
<gbear14275> boh, no... I see no indications that it is running at all
<gbear14275> wylde, nothing right now... guessing because it's already running
<gbear14275> wylde, let me kill it and try to relaunch
<wylde> gbear14275:  'killall transmission-gtk' then try starting with 'transmission-gtk'
<wylde> gbear14275: if it's throwing errors they'll show in the terminal window
<boh> gbear14275, look at the running process from system monitor and see if transmission is running
<gbear14275> ???
<gbear14275> killall says it's not running... but top does... wtf?!
<gbear14275> boh, yup shows up there
<gbear14275> ok killed it through system monitor
<gbear14275> I'll try launching from dash
<wylde> gbear14275: lol ok, apparently that doesn't work, if you can get the pid from top 'kill <PID>
<gbear14275> wylde, boh, ok comes up when I launch it.... but still no indicators anywhere... if I minimize it I think I won't be able to get back to it
<wylde> gbear14275: you have an icon on the launcher now tho?
<wylde> gbear14275:  if so pin it now hehe
<gbear14275> wylde, boh also doesn't show up in alt-tab menu either... is that program list related to the thing on the left (?dash?)
<gbear14275> ah nope... no launcher indicator
<wylde> gbear14275: that's the "Launchbar"
<greatestud> Is there games, ala the first myst's, but which uses high-resolution still pictures from the real world?
<rfictus> how to close ports 135, 137, 138, 139?
<greatestud> or any games
<gbear14275> wylde, ok no launchbar/launcher indicator also no icon in my alt-tab icons... are they related?
<cmdpromt> OMG I remember Myst. I also remember Riven being uber difficult. Could never get past that one place...
<wylde> gbear14275:  that's definitely odd behavior. At this point I'd suggest filing a bug. 'ubuntu-bug transmission-gtk' will get the process started. I'll search a bit on askubuntu.com and the forums.
<gbear14275> wylde, just found tis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/129452/application-locked-to-launcher-without-icon
<gbear14275> will try
<TomatoKetchup> rfictus, do you use Samba?  I think those ports are required for it to function
<gbear14275> wylde thanks ill file a bug
<rfictus> TomatoKetchup: no, no samba
<rfictus> just ubuntu
<rfictus> TomatoKetchup: ubuntu
<wylde> gbear14275: thanks, that is most certainly not "intended behavior".
<gbear14275> success
<gbear14275> that command looks to have fixed itt
<wylde> gbear14275: good stuff, I'd still file a bug though :)
<gbear14275> but problem was persistent across reboot fyi
<rfictus> gotta go
<wylde> or search for one. It's probably got a fix if there's a soloution for it.
<TomatoKetchup> assuming he didn't know what Samba is
<gbear14275> that command didn't background either... still in my terminal
<wylde> gbear14275: if you hit enter does it go to the background? :)
<gbear14275> thanks for your help wylde and boh
<wylde> gbear14275:  :)
<boh> gbear14275: you are welcome
<Saik> Jordan_U, http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=120514074040573862.png
<Saik> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<mosno> well, i "fixed" my stuttering audio in Adobe Flash -- i switched from Unity to Unity 2D.
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: Well, looks like I am running the new kernel, and the new Ubuntu. However, I'm still relegated to cmdline...gotta figure out how to get some sort of working desktop back...looks like the updates killed KDE. Doesn't help I'm two months rusty on my *nix stuff.
<nibalizer> lorddelta: can you service lightdm start?
<nibalizer> or did you use kdm?
<lorddelta> nibalizer: seems like I setup kdm. Ubuntu sure doesn't have this sweet faux-Steampunk login page. :)
<lorddelta> Not by default anyways.
<lorddelta> nibalizer: Am I in for a long grueling read on how to setup ubuntu desktop with kdm?
<unkrr> i want to use KDE widget inside gnome environment  is that possible ??
<Saik> Jordan_U, and now it doesn't show up again
<lorddelta> unkrr: Seems likely...You can use Qt/KDE/GTK inside Gnome/KDE Desktop...You probably have to start a daemon or something. No I don't know which one, just getting back into this myself, but I think it should be *possible*, persay
<greatestud> Is there games, ala the first myst's, but which uses high-resolution still pictures from the real world?
<mosno> so do i file a bug under unity or flash?
<unkrr> lorddelta, any suggestion or help regarding that ?
<Loshki> unkrr: you can run kde apps from gnome, provided you have the right libraries. Apt should take care of that for you, as long as you don't mind a large install....
<unkrr> Loshki, okk thnx
<unkrr> lorddelta, thnx
<Jordan_U> Saik: Again, this is almost certainly a hardware problem.
<Jordan_U> Saik: Can you pastebin the outptu of "dmesg"?
<lorddelta> unkrr: Look around the documentation for plasma-widgets. www.kde.org
<lorddelta> unkrr: Though from personal experience, its always a headache getting gtk and qt to play nice together, so don't expect it to be easy. Best of Luck!
<unkrr> lorddelta, ok and by the way can you suggest me some widget that can be helpful for common bases like cpu usage mem usage and RSS feed
<unkrr> yeah i need the luck
<unkrr> thnx
<Saik> Jordan_U, can you give me a command to print to file?
<Jordan_U> Saik: dmesg > Desktop/dmesg.txt
<sancas> i cant view the list with fdisk -l
<sancas> i got it "fdisk: unable to look in /dev/sda: Invalid argument"
<sancas> i have raid 0
<Saik> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/5fc7ksgN
<Jordan_U> sancas: If it's FakeRAID (which it appears to be) then you want to list partitions on the RAID device, not on one of the member drives.
<Jordan_U> Saik: "[ 1759.912269] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 2048" more evidence that this is a hardware failure.
<sancas> yeah is FakeRAID and... how can i get a list partitions on the RAID device?
<lorddelta> unkrr: Well if you're using KDE, and I assume you are since you know about their widgets, I think it comes with CPU Monitor, which does a lot of that. I think there's a default RSS feed widget too...if you want a single widget to do all of that...sorry I don't know of one.
<Jordan_U> sancas: "sudo parted -l" should work.
<Saik> Jordan_U, any way to fix it at all without replacing the hard drive?
<unkrr> lorddelta, yeah i need that single one would be helpful     anyways thnx for the help
<Jordan_U> Saik: It depends on what type of failure it is, but unless it's just a bad cable probably not. Try asking in ##hardware.
<sancas> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Saik: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> sancas: ^^ :)
<sancas> ^
<jeremy__> unkrr: try conky.  highly configurable and you can make it as easy or as complex as you like.
<sancas> ^^
<lorddelta> unkrr: np
<unkrr> jeremy__, ok
<Saik> Jordan_U, has a temp fix on it somehow, we had it working for some time until is stopped again
<chethu> any one tel me how to install canon LPB2900 printer drivers in ubuntu 12
<urlwolf> what is apt-check and why does it steal a CPU for seconds every few mins?
<chethu> jeremy__, can u tel me how to install canon LPB2900 printer drivers in ubuntu 12
<zykotic10> urlwolf: i certainly didn't know (and it's not on debian), http://askubuntu.com/questions/75888/what-is-apt-check-and-why-does-it-run-during-boot
<jeremy__> chethu: try opening unity and typing "printer configuration"
<trijntje> since I tried to install Lord of Ultima from the softwarecenter I keep getting this error when I run apt-get upgrade: "W: Ophalen van https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/lordofultima/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages is mislukt  The requested URL returned error: 403"
<sancas> i had problems with my grub
<sancas> them i used boot-repair
<trijntje> I've tried to find that repository in /etc/apt/sources.list, but it's not there
<snapdata> Every time I start up Ubuntu (12.04) the first time I press enter (no matter what window I'm focused on, if any) it logs me out. When I log back in I can press enter without any hinderance.
<snapdata> ANy ideas?
<sancas> but i cant enter to windows i only can enter to linux
<sancas> windows option not found in the grub
<oeeve> Hi there, was hoping someone could help me with my java problem. I'm just getting "error, no plugin available" and thought the problem was with openjdk, so i uninstalled it and icedtea, and then installed sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre... but when I do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin, i get  this message: "Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has
<oeeve> been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"..all ubuntu software repositiries are checked"
<osmosis> how do I get rid of the sticky windows stickey mouse behavior? the edge of the screen always grabs my cursor when I am trying to go between screens, and when I am trying to drag windows across too.
<g00053> ok, jokes over redtube isn't working....how do I get flash to work
<sancas> oeeve: download jdk from here http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<xangua> oeeve: oracle/sun jave is no longer in ubuntu repository
<TomatoKetchup> g00053, are you having problems just on redtube?
<Onixs> redtube!
<TomatoKetchup> hah
<Onixs> repornsitory
<TomatoKetchup> poor guy can't get his fix
<sancas> oeeve: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/webnotes/install/linux/linux-jdk.html
<Saik> any way to find out what TYPE of hardware you have in your pc on linux? (ie what type of hard drive)
<oeeve> ah, that explains it:) thanks,,.. I could only find developers versions on the link you gave me, but I guess I get the same from java.com and I see they have som sort of install instructions too:)
<veebull> what the heck is this?!?  fresh install of 12.04 server in a VM, updated, installed dhcp server and squid-deb-proxy... now I've got a process named 'whoopsie' running... sounds kinda odd!
<sancas> oeeve: what version do you want?
<oeeve> aha, that last link, I'll try that one, with java7;)  thanks;)
<fidel> Saik: there is 'hwinfo' & 'lshw-gtk' & 'HardInfo' & 'SysInfo' - not sure what they provide in detail
<griselda> pex
<Saik> veebull, sorry, can't resist. that's just funny
<TomatoKetchup> veebull, Ubuntu crash database submission daemon
<oeeve> I don't know, I want the one thats easiest to install( I'm qite a noob when it comes to linux) and that can get me in to my online bank.
<Saik> fidel: hwinfo sda?
<Saik> fidel: hwinfo /dev/sda?
<Jordan_U> sancas: What is the outptu of "sudo os-prober"?
<sancas> Jordan_U: nothing :(
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | sancas
<ubottu> sancas: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Jordan_U> sancas: That usually means that your Windows installation is broken.
<veebull> TomatoKetchup, interesting... I did a quick net search for 'ubuntu whoopsie' and got nuttin'...
<sancas> fucking Windows
<TomatoKetchup> really? I found it first try, googled whoopsie ubuntu
<bazhang> sancas, no cursing here
<TomatoKetchup> ;)
<sancas> oeeve: install the jdk7 read this tutorial and you can do it http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/webnotes/install/linux/linux-jdk.html
<fidel> Saik: reading man-pages for new cmd is alwas the way to go if you dont know em
<Saik> fidel: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe libhd15 15.3-1ubuntu1
<veebull> TomatoKetchup, guess DuckDuckGo finally let me down ;)
<Saik>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.193 80]
<Saik> it hates me lol
<sancas> i will try something :P
<TomatoKetchup> veebull, yeah I gave up on that a few days ago... it's not google
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Saik
<xangua> Saik: jaunty is has been long time since stopped support, please upgrade or install a supported ubuntu version
<ubottu> Saik: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oeeve> I'll try that, thank you sancas:) btw, how do you get "my nick" in front of message? quite nifty, makes it quite a lot easier to chat in irc;p
<bazhang> oeeve, type three letters and hit tab
<veebull> no, no its not... but 99% of the time I can live without the 'tailored' search results
<derpella> Hello. I am trying to make a new account, and it seems I am stuck on "gathering informations"? The computer is slow, but it takes like 10 minutes... Should I wait, or is it some error?
<derpella> In ubuntuone
<Saik> xangua, it's live CD and the pc won't boot anything newer from livecd
<bazhang> derpella, also try #ubuntuone
<TomatoKetchup> oeeve, type partial nick and hit Tab
<g00053> TomatoKetchup, no everywhere...youtube works but i don't think it's flash
<TomatoKetchup> I'm assuming that is what you mean.
<violinappren> Saik:  any error messages when you boot a newer one?
<oeeve> bazhang, aha got it! thanks guys;)
<Jordan_U> Saik: What happens when you try to boot an Ubuntu 12.04 LiveCD?
<Saik> Jordan_U, freezes at bootup
<Jordan_U> Saik: Have you tried the nomodeset kernel parameter?
<Jordan_U> !nomodeset | Saik
<ubottu> Saik: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pp7> how do u set up copy-on-write using aufs or overlayfs?
<Jordan_U> pp7: What is your end goal?
<Saik> Jordan_U, I have no clue how to do that, but you've seen what this pc is. it should handle it without an issue
<Jordan_U> Saik: See the link that ubottu sent you.
<bazhang> Saik, there is a link, please read it
<pp7> Jordan_U, to run any an app in an environment where i can delete all changes it made to disk
<Jordan_U> pp7: Are you planning on making all of the root filesystem use this aufs overlay?
<pp7> yes
<moviebun> Has anyone tried Clonezilla with a hard drive containing Ubuntu 12.04? I have and it failed to create the image.
<Jordan_U> pp7: Are you planning to reboot whenever you want to add or get rid of this overlay? Rolling back all changes to the root filesytem is likely to cause serious problems if you try to do it on a running system.
<veebull> anyone here know how to get squid-deb-proxy *working* on 12.04?
<pp7> Jordan_U, i will experiment first to figure the in's and out's of how it works, but first I just need to know how to do it
<preetam> can anyone pls tell me after upgrading to ubuntu 12.04 my laptop does not go into the power off mode after shut down
<veebull> or how to tell if it *is* working?
<sabermonk> hi
<sabermonk> i was trying to add a user to sudoers file
<sabermonk> but i think i have made a mistake
<sabermonk> now i m not able ti use sudo
<sabermonk> it says parsing error on line 18 of sudoers file
<sabermonk> how can i revert the changes?
<Saik> the latest I have is 10.04
<svg> sabermonk: did you use 'visudo' to edit the sudoers file?
<Saik> would that be new enough?
<sabermonk> svg: no i used vi
<pp7> Jordan_U, still there?
<DND> hi guys i need help. is there any program in ubuntu that can change the shown program per minute?
<jpds> DND: Alt-Tab?
<DND> like for example in advertisement tvs first you will see ad #1 then after 5 minutes you will see ad #2
<DND> jpds, yes but i wanted to have it automated
<jpds> That's a long TV ad.
<DND> we wanted to show some live statistics but we are limited to a one 32" tv
<DND> jpds, its just for an example :D
<DND> you know when you go to malls you will see tvs that show ads
<DND> but for us we wanted to have done on browsers
<Jordan_U> pp7: do-release-upgrade does something like this, and seems to have an option to setup an aufs *chroot* which might be more what you want to do, see /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeAufs.py. Also, if you use btrfs then you can simply use snapshots and probably make your life a lot easier.
<pp7> hmm
<moviebun> Looks like I'll be sticking with 10.04 until I can find a way of backing up 12.04 entirely
<DND> moviebun, DD?
<pp7> Jordan_U, can u point me to a tutorial or something, preferably something that has a commandline example :P
<Jordan_U> pp7: I doubt you're going to find one for aufs, it's more a tool meant to be used by those developing LiveCDs. For btrfs though you probably can find good guides, try asking in #btrfs.
<linuxfreaker> Anyone who can help me with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/134147/running-ubuntu-on-uefi-mode
<pp7> Jordan_U, thx
<Jordan_U> pp7: You're welcome.
<lorddelta> ...so...do I need gtk2 for anything?
<lorddelta> Cause looks like I've got an old gtk theme that's screwing with plasma somehow...Ubuntu Unity doesn't work, I liked my KDE desktop anyhow...time to get rid of gtk2 apparently?
<lorddelta> Or is there something I should know?
<lorddelta> Also...there totally needs to be a way to google via cmd line.
<lorddelta> (if there isn't already)
<svg> sabermonk: You should have used visudo, it would have told you there was an error. You might try using it now to fix the issue, I'm not sure, but it might tell you what the problem is.
<snapdata> Every time I start up Ubuntu (12.04) the first time I press enter (no matter what window I'm focused on, if any) it logs me out. When I log back in I can press enter without any hinderance. Any information related to this bug is greatly appreciated.
<fidel> snapdata: does that happen only with 1 desktop-environment - or all?
<snapdata> fidel: If you mean seperate accounts, I haven't created a second. I have however had to reinstall Ubuntu 12.04 twice and the same issue reappeared after a few restarts (without installing any additional software)
<moviebun> DND: Will DD backup the entire drive in a cloning fashion or is it just for data from programs? What I'm after is the same level of restorability that Clonezilla gives me - an entire disk image that can be restored to a new drive.
<fidel> snapdata: well basically i ment unity, gnome-shell ....
<snapdata> fidel: I only use the default.
<safridzal> i want a theme for my kubuntu which not blue, any suggestion ? just finished install kubuntu
<ktwo> safridzal, kde-look.org
<safridzal> ktwo: ah,, ok thanks
<safridzal> :D
<moviebun> Remastersys was great in 10.04 - anyone using it in 12.04?
<none> 12.04 is still quirky
<none> looks pretty though
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: u there?
<chris__> yup
<wifioregon> Could some please tell me the best way to record desktop from 12.04?
<linuxfreaker> Anyone who tried this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareEnablementTeam/Documentation/FirmwareTestS uiteLive
<wifioregon> I want to record everything I do on my desktop into a video
<sary> wifioregon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4428/how-to-create-a-screencast https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<popey> wifioregon: I would use kazam
<linuxfreaker> Anyone who can help me with UEFI on Ubuntu 11.04
<linuxfreaker> sorry 10.04
<linuxfreaker> How shall I upgrade GRUB to 1.99
<wilee-nilee> linuxfreaker, I can not help other then to say 11.04 is grub 2 it wont matter which version.
<Oer> linuxfreaker, easy howto >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading
<linuxfreaker> wilee-nilee: But if it is grub2 even then UEFI is not working..any idea
<wilee-nilee> Oer, they are using grub 2 already unless the downloaded.
<linuxfreaker> Oer: The main issue is how shall I make 11.04 work on UEFI ..ubuntu quotes it as it supports UEFI
<wilee-nilee> linuxfreaker, if it was a mbr set up I could, but not a UEFI, I would post at the ubuntu forums, your getting sketchy help as of now here.
<linuxfreaker> Oer: I am not finding help anywhere
<wilee-nilee> linuxfreaker, you would at times on here start a thread at the ubuntu forum.
<wilee-nilee> linuxfreaker, if you decide to post there, there is a specific script you would want to run to generate a text file to post in your thread.
<Woet> i'm installing 10.04 LTS and I get 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed
<Woet> console says "auto-detection of a file system module failed"
<Woet> software RAID 1
<Satisfied> i made it through a tenth of ripping my cd (150 so far) and realized this POS "ripper x" program isn't / cant write mp3 meta data to the files.    I would love to use Grip but apparently its a dead project.. anybody have a suggestion for a full featured cd ripping program?
<Satisfied> sad thing is "Ripper x" has good reviews in the software center
<bioman> hello :)
<linuxman> hi, i have a problem
<Woet> let's hope you get it solved
<larsweb> really?
<larsweb> really? ;-)
<bioman> Have to install a DRBL with 12.04 server. Got some problems with networking. service networking status says "stop/waiting" but it works. Infact I have set a second network card (eth0:1). Since this I have "Waiting for network configuration" at boot. What's going on please ?
<linuxman> when i copy some big file from ntfs file system system load goes up to 3 and then the computer restart
<linuxman> i used top and it shows that mount.ntfs process uses up to 14% of cpu
<linuxman> it's a core i7 960 as far as i know
<Woet> linuxman: and why does your computer restart?
<linuxman> i don't know. i think it's because of it's load average, which is go up to 3.3 and then it restarts
<Woet> computers dont restart because of load average
<Woet> they restart because there is a hardware issue or the temperature gets too high
<linuxman> how can i check it's temperature
<Woet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<Woet> as far as I know, point 2 is not needed
<ewikbog> I have this current situation: Need to RAID0 some disks and have uefi bios. Problem is; Graphic install doesn’t have software RAID and alternative does not  have UEFI bios partition support. WTH should I do? ubuntu 12.04 alpha1 worked fine!
<bo> Hello all. I have some issues while building Perl from source. Is there anybody who can give some help here? I'm talking about installing perl-5.14.2 on xubuntu 12.04.
<Woet> ewikbog: there is no more text based installer?
<Woet> bo: no, there is nobody here who can give you help unless you ask your question.
<none> text based installer never breaks
<none> graphic based crap always breaks somehow
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: Are you able to run ubuntu on uefi mode
<Woet> i'm not up to date with 12.04 but if it has a text installer, use it.
<ewikbog> linuxfreaker: yes in alpha1 yes
<ewikbog> Woet: Alternative is text-based
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: I tried installing ubuntu 11.10 on dell server on UEFI mode but it is just dislaying GRUB menu and goes blank
<Woet> ewikbog: but why alternative? why not the default text based installer?
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: Any idea how to fix that?
<ewikbog> Woet, linuxfreaker: I've tried alternative and graphic, none seems to have like the previous
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: Which hardware u r on?
<Woet> ewikbog: but why alternative? why not the default text based installer?
<ewikbog> linuxfreaker: pretty new, x79 asus, 3 ssd PCI-e (requires 3.2.0 kernel)
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: Are you able to install ubuntu selecting UEFI mode?
<ewikbog> yes, in graphical mode yes
<ubuntuppuser> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04. The p key on my keyboard is broken and I'd like to use another key as my p key. How can this be done?
<ewikbog> linuxfreaker: in grapical yes, but does not support raid
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: You mean it is not detecting hard disk right?
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: use xmodmap
<ubuntuppuser> Hoyt: Can you tell me how to use it?
<ewikbog> linuxfreaker: its detecting the disks, but i need to raid0 9pcs of 60gb's
<BlueEagle> ubuntuppuser: in a terminal type: man xmodmap
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: Ohk...
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: first , find out the key code you want to replace with , and to
<ewikbog> linuxfreaker: dont ask, pci-e ssd's are strange
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: In my case I have dell r620 and its even not able to proceed next step after GRUB
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: use xev to do that
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: UEFI is not at all supported
<ubuntuppuser> Hoyt: Sorry, but I'm new to all this. How do I "use xev" to do that?
<Threeseas> 12.04 sound is screwed and going through the launchpad registration doesn't allow using forwarded mail
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: install it with apt-get install xev
<stiv2k> what does ubuntu use for remote desktop sharing?
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: and launch it in terminal , press the key , you'll see the corresponding key code , remember them
<ubuntuppuser> Hoyt: Unable to locate package xev
<Threeseas> How many more versions before Ubuntu figures out ho0w to do sound?
<ubuntuppuser> Hoyt: How do I press the key if it's broken?
<ewikbog> linuxfreaker:  i've succesfully installed ubuntu 12.04 alpha1 on a system with uefi
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: type 'xev' , see what the output is
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: it will tell you the package to install
<ewikbog> linuxfreaker: keep in mind that grub does not support a partition smaller than raid0
<llutz_> xev comes with x11-utils
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: i think the key code are adjacent , e.g 'o' and 'p' s
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: I am not able to do that on Dell hardware..I wonder what could be the issue
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: not sure
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: What does that mean? grub does not support a partition smaller than raid0
<ubuntuppuser> Hoyt: 'xev' just shows me a bunch of text.
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: I have just one disk..
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: And I have made it RAID 0
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: Sorry I have two disks
<ewikbog> linuxfreaker: if /boot is located on a raid0 partition it will probably fail!
<Threeseas> its not good to upgrade and face the same sort of problems but different enough where its a new thing
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: I dont have anything installed on that hardware
<BlueEagle> ubuntuppuser: You don't need the keycode for the broken key, just the one you alter the function of.
<ubuntuppuser> BlueEagle: Ah, got it.
<branant> #android-central
<branant> oops /j was missing
<ubuntuppuser> Hoyt: Please help.
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: did you want me ?
<ewikbog> linuxfreaker: as i said; if you have joined two disks with raid0, and have /boot in that /dev/md0 then grub will fail http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1880527
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: I need your help or suggestion
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: with what ?
<bioman> please tell me why "service networking status" returns "networking stop/waiting"
<BlueEagle> ubuntuppuser: Did you read the manual page? If you stil need help please be more spesific with what you need help with.
<linuxfreaker> ewikbog: I have no OS..nothing on the RAID..this is the first time I am going to install Ubuntu on fresh RAID disk..
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: the same old issue
<stiv2k> i need xrdp to connect from windows 7?
<ubuntuppuser> BlueEagle: It's like a whole new language to me. I don't even know what the first step is.
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: ubuntu on UEFI mode
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: you need to be specific - what do you want help with
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134147/running-ubuntu-on-uefi-mode
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: don't want to read a thread - what do you want help with
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: I am unable to install Ubuntu 11.10 on uEFI mode
<ewikbog> linuxfreaker: you need a /boot/efi partion!
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: sorry , i'm setting up my arch linux
<panesar_sandeep> hi i am having a problem in ubuntu 12.04 desktop edition installed on my lenovo g460. its usb points are not detecting anything connected via usb. during start up too it sort of hangs in there. then when i press Esc and then in cui i press Ctrl+Alt+Del it says sopmething about system bus failure and then continues booting.
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: ok - you said earlier you where using raid on this machine (reading hte scroll back) correct/not
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: let me find an example for you
<BlueEagle> ubuntuppuser: The first step is to learn how to read the manual I guess. If you check the heading "Synopsis" you will see how the command is executed `xmodmap [-options ...] [filname]` with a description that sais that the file name is a given file with the changes.
<ubuntuppuser> Hoyt: Thanks.
<ubuntuppuser> BlueEagle: Hold on...
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: maybe there's some GUI tools
<BlueEagle> ubuntuppuser: Now if you check the options you will find that -e allows you to directly execute an expression. Also check the examples for example expressions.
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: xkeycaps
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: is this available in Ubuntu ?
<ubuntuppuser> BlueEagle: Trying to read. Give me a minute or two.
<BlueEagle> !info xkeycaps | hoyt
<ubottu> hoyt: xkeycaps (source: xkeycaps): manipulate X11 keymaps (for xmodmap) graphically. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.47-4 (precise), package size 153 kB, installed size 1140 kB
<ewikbog> Woet linuxfreaker: i've solved it, use a daily build of ubuntu
<BlueEagle> ubuntuppuser: Yeah, using Hoyts suggestion will allow you to achieve what you want without understanding how it's done. :)
<lorddelta> So call me flippant, but anyhow I decided to give Unity another go...
<lorddelta> however...
<BlueEagle> !enter | lorddelta
<ubottu> lorddelta: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntuppuser> Hoyt: BlueEagle: And xkeycaps is already installed?
<panesar_sandeep> hi i am having a problem in ubuntu 12.04 desktop edition installed on my lenovo g460. its usb points are not detecting anything connected via usb. during start up too it sort of hangs in there. then when i press Esc and then in cui i press Ctrl+Alt+Del it says sopmething about system bus failure and then continues booting. pls help.
<BlueEagle> ubuntuppuser: Most likely not: apt-get install xkeycaps
<lorddelta> I uninstalled all the gtk stuff in attempt to figure out what was going wrong, turns out I had some old bad libraries in /usr/local, deleted those, been re-installing stuff and stuff works again. Only, I can seem to get Unity window decorations to show up. Ideas? I have mutter installed...
<Hoyt> panesar_sandeep: most likely there's no enough room in /run/ , not sure
<BlueEagle> panesar_sandeep: It would help if you told us what that "something about system bus failure" was exactly. You see when developers write error messages they usually write them to help pinpoint the root cause.
<panesar_sandeep> hoyt: there is lots of space. almost 150 Gb space is there
<Hoyt> panesar_sandeep: last time I saw chromium quits because of bus failure , was caused by that.. also it's a ramdisk , not your HDD partition ...
<ubuntuppuser> BlueEagle: Installation finished, but xkeycaps is nowhere to be found...
<lorddelta> BlueEagle: sorry, its late. Question still stands
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: press "Win" key , and type in the command in unity , and press "Enter"
<ubuntuppuser> Hoyt: Yes, that's what I tried.
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: launch gnome-terminal ,
<BlueEagle> lorddelta: The easiest way to restore the system is to install ubuntu-desktop (or ubuntu-standard) as it depends on all packages that make up the ubuntu desktop system.
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: and ty9e in the command
<ubuntuppuser> Hoyt: What command?
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: xkeyca9s
<lorddelta> BlueEagle: Good point. I'll look at its dependencies. :)
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: oo9s , my keyboard ma99ing is corru9ted
<ubuntuppuser> Hoyt: That worked.
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: will be back
<BlueEagle> Hoyt: Did you change your p for a 9?
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: and right click on the key you want to 'exchange' ,
<ubuntuppuser> Hoyt: BlueEagle: What is a good key to sacrifice?
<ubuntuppuser> Some key near p.
<Hoyt> ubuntuppuser: maybe scroll lock
<Hoyt> i made capslock another ctrl all the time
<ubuntuppuser> Maybe alt+o can be p?
<BlueEagle> ubuntuppuser: You will have to decide that all by yourself.
<KM0201> whats the key combination to kill X now?
<Hoyt> KM0201: there's no default key combination set
 * KM0201 wishes it was still ctrl alt backspace
<KM0201> Hoyt: really?
<Hoyt> KM0201: use System Settings to do that now
<KM0201> oh ok.
<Hoyt> KM0201: that happens since 9.10
<llutz_> KM0201: alt-sysrq-k
<Hoyt> KM0201: if i recall correctly
<KM0201> llutz: i knew there was a default one involving alt-sysrq
<KM0201> Hoyt: i think it was like 10.04.. but.. it's been a while since i actively used ubuntu
<KM0201> sweet, control alt backspace is back.
<llutz_> KM0201: that change came from upstream xorg, not ubuntu
<KM0201> llutz: i just know that it annoyed me.
<KM0201> lol
<GuySoft> hey all, does anyone know where i can get "openssl_1.0.0e-2ubuntu4.2_amd64.deb" ? I need the older version
<KM0201> !packages | GuySoft
<ubottu> GuySoft: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Oer> KM0201, "hard log out" = right alt + printscreen + K
<KM0201> Oer: its ok, i just enabled cntrl alt backspace
<KM0201> Oer: i always thought it was stupid to change it from cntrl alt backspace anyway
<GuySoft> KM0201, that package is two versions back. I am trying to locolize a posible bug that was created a version ago.
<KM0201> GuySoft: it should still be on packages.ubuntu.com  just search by ubuntu version (they have packages going back to hardy)
<Hoyt> GuySoft: you're trying to install some non-official packages , so you need the older version ?
<GuySoft> Hoyt, no i am trying to compile qt with ssl. and version 4.2.2 seems to fail with the current ssl version. I worked two weeks ago so i am pretty sure its the last two upgrades that caused it
<GuySoft> and its a problem finding that spesific version because ubuntu repos dont store versions on that resolution.
<Hoyt> GuySoft: ok , so compile your customized openssl , and specify link flags
<GuySoft> Hoyt, i need it to be static.
<Hoyt> GuySoft: of course
<Hoyt> GuySoft: statically compile openssl , and link the ".a" files
<GuySoft> Hoyt, ah, well I am trying to avoid that
<Hoyt> GuySoft: i'm confused
<GuySoft> Hoyt, ah wait, you might be right.
<Hoyt> GuySoft: i've done this before , there's some option in qt's configure script IIRC
<GuySoft> Hoyt, I am just using openssl for other stuff here. so it got me confused
<GuySoft> Hoyt, wait what? an option to do what?
<GuySoft> Hoyt, perhaps you might recognize the compile error? its reported around the net but no one seems to answer how to solve it (apart from disabline ssl)
<Hoyt> GuySoft: ./configure -help | less
<Hoyt> GuySoft: maybe , not guaranteed
<ferni> GuySoft: do you still have the old .deb locally at /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<Hoyt> GuySoft: yeah , if you still have it , you can hold it for updates
<GuySoft> Hoyt, http://nopaste.dk/p5088
<GuySoft> Hoyt, an option to do what?
<Hoyt> GuySoft: choose the openssl version to use
<GuySoft> Hoyt, we can do that? hang on
<Hoyt> GuySoft: i'm not sure , check it by ./configure -help | less
<ferni> GuySoft: also, the changelog may contain information related to your problem http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.0e-2ubuntu4.5/changelog
<Kruptein> Hey my second monitor is not detected by the System Settings>Screens window  I always have to go to the nvidia configuration to activate it,  are there any known solutions for this?
<GuySoft> Hoyt, i did. only yes no or linked
<GuySoft> ferni, the problem is not the changelog, is to get the actual older package :)
<fidel> Kruptein: just curious: what login-manager & window-environment are you using?
<Kruptein> fidel: just greeter+unity
<fidel> Kruptein: lightdm & unity ok. in case you might have kdm & kde installed - it might be interesting to define kdm temporaly the primary login-manager. this solved my dualo-monitor setup which was similar to yours (while i dont login to kde itsef -> gnome-shell)
<fidel> its for sure not a real solution - but i was to lazy to mess around with xorg conf at that point where i noticed kdm & gnome-shell did everything i needed out of the box
<fidel> in case you have it already installed - maybe worth a try . otherwise for sure not
<ferni> GuySoft: yeah, well do you have the older package in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ? seems you can at least 1.0.0e-2ubuntu4 from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/
<Kruptein> fidel I quite like lightdm :(
<GuySoft> ferni, no the building is done here on chroot, the package cache is not saved
<Kruptein> it's just strange that ubuntu does not detect that I have a second monitor
<fidel> dual-monitor-handling seems pretty much (half) broken  right now - at leasts thats how it was here
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks.
<GeorgeJ> As far as I can tell, Ubuntu comes bundled with vim. Doing a vim --version tells me I got VIM - Vi IMproved 7.3, howver, there is no vim command.
<GeorgeJ> Why is that?
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: vi is a symlink to vim
<GeorgeJ> I know it is. But why is vim not available?
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: "vi improved = vim"
<GeorgeJ> I know.
<Kruptein> vim is not installed by default vi is
<GeorgeJ> vi is a symlink to vim, how is vim not installed?
<Kruptein> it's not on my system
<Kruptein> fresh install
<Kruptein> can't do the vim --version command either
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: the binary is called "vi" on most systems for legacy reasons
<GeorgeJ> I know, but, how can vi be a symlink to vim if vim is not installed?
<Kruptein> yh was wrong
<Kruptein> vim is just installed under command vi
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: it's not symlinked any more like it used to be
<ikonia> the binary is valled vi
<GeorgeJ> ikonia: It is on 12.04
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: what is
<GeorgeJ> which vi == /etc/alternatives/vi -> /usr/bin/vim.tiny
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: right, so there you go, /usr/bin/vim.tiny is the binary you are linked to
<Kruptein> which vi = /usr/bin/vi  on my fresh isntall
<GeorgeJ> which vi == /usr/bin/vin -> /etc/alternatives/vi -> /usr/bin/vim.tiny Sorry.
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: ok, so the binary is vim.tiny
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, my XFS partition is almost full and i need to grow the partition without lose my data
<CrazyGangster> There is a way to change the partition beginning point without move all data to the first blocks (like gparted do)?
<ikonia> CrazyGangster: no
<GeorgeJ> I'm only asking because, vim seems to be installed, why should I installed the package vim, then?
<GeorgeJ> There-s a difference between vim and vim-tiny?
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: what are you talking about,
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Sorry left for soemtime
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: you have a vim build on your system, do you want to change it ?
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: My dell poweredge machine is configured with RAID correct
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: what raid level
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: RAID 0
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: hardware or software raid ?
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Hardware RAID..there is no OS as of now in that hardware
<CrazyGangster> ikonia: how you know?
<GeorgeJ> ikonia: Well, I now realised vi, on a fresh Ubuntu install is just a symlink to vim-tiny
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: is it fake raid (dm raid) or true hardware raid
<GeorgeJ> Perhaps there's a difference between the vim-tiny and vim packages.
<ikonia> CrazyGangster: what's the point of asking if you are going to question the answer,
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: there is,
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: TRue Hardware RAID created pressing Ctrl+R > Deleted the old RAID > Created a new one with 2 physical disk
<llutz_> GeorgeJ: sudo apt-get install vim     if you want the "full vim"
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: That is on R620 machine
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: that doesn't meant it's true hardware raid
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: what raid controller is it
<Avishek12> who wanna to chat with me?
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: PERC H310
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: ok, so is that a hostbased raid controller, or a true hardware raid device ?
<fidel> Avishek12: this is a support-channel - consider #ubuntu-offtopic for "chat"
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Thats corresponds to LSI MegaRAID SAS 9240
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: ok, so is that a hostbased raid controller, or a true hardware raid device ?
<safridzal> hello, need help here, do i need to run aticonfig --initial after install fglrx-updates on my precise ??
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Thats PERC Card..
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: that means nothing
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: is it a host based raid solution or a true hardware raid card
<safridzal> i've read somewhere ubuntu dont need aticonfig --initial
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: a true hardware RAID Card
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: are you sure ?
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: yes
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Let me confirm once
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/global/products/pvaul/topics/en/us/raid_controller?c=us&l=en
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: not asking for links
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Thats host based
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: I'm asking you to confrim if it's a true hardware raid controller or host based
<cousteau> Is it safe to use `sudo -H` with graphical programs?  (the ones that might have problems if you use them with just sudo)
<DJones> !gksudo | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: is your card hardware or host based raid
<cousteau> I mean, is the only problem of using sudo that it may (over)write files on $HOME and thus change their permissions?  because in that case, sudo -H would be fine
<cousteau> since it changes the $HOME to root's
<ikonia> (fake raid)
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Thats hardware card which I inserted in R720 board
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: not what I asked
<cousteau> I say this because I'm considering adding   alias sudo='sudo -H'   to my .bashrc
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: please answer the question, is the card a true hardware raid card, or a host raid card (fake raid)
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: How to know that?
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: you research your model and read the specifications
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: All i can see is its hardware card I inserted into slot
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: if it has it's own processor to deal with the raid, it's hardware,if it uses your systems cpu, it's host raid
<genii-around> ikonia: I have one of those, it's hardware RAID
<ikonia> genii-around: thank you
<linuxfreaker> genii-around: thnx
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: so the raid level / card should not be a factor here
<genii-around> np
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: the factor you need to concern your self with is the grub component and the partition layout (making the efi partitions etc)
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: What shud be the approach
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: I too guess it is GRUB issue
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: exactly what I've just said, create the correct partition layout for efi
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: then install using the efi compatible grub (I believe 10.04 and later support it - but check)
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: you should have no problems at that point
<DND> hi guys
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: I have Ubuntu 10.04 DVD...how to install it before installing the ubuntu
<DND> is there any more much lighter than Unity 2d?
<auronandace> !lubuntu | DND
<ubottu> DND: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: One thing more
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: you use the partition tool to create the partitions before install
<fidel> DND: xfce maybe
<alex88> hello guys, if i want to instally only the php5-mysqlnd package from 12.04 on 11.10, how can i do that?
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: I pressed F11 > Selected UEFI > DVD > browse to efi/boot/bootx64.efi > GRUB gets displayed > Blank screen
<auronandace> alex88: you don't mix releases packages
<DND> fidel, there's no xfce in the options. only Unity and Unity 2d
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: you need to partition your disk to be efi laid out
<DND> so i need to install it in apt?
<auronandace> !xfce | DND
<ubottu> DND: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Do u mean I need to create it through running LiveCD
<fidel> DND: you havent asked for pre-installed ...have you?
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: yes
<alex88> auronandace, so long dpkg rebuild way? :/
<ilembitov> Anyone using Acer Aspire S3? How is the touchpad support with 12.04?
<auronandace> alex88: not sure sorry
<fidel> ilembitov: running a live-cd might give you a first impression in case no-one inhere is using that specific hw
<hendri> hallo
<alex88> ilembitov, seems so http://www.linlap.com/wiki/acer+aspire+s3
<DND> fidel how do i ask the bot some questions?
<ikonia> DND: send it a pm
<DND> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<DND> lol
<ilembitov> alex88: Seen that article. "right click binded to two finger tap" is not good. Besides, that page does not mention 12.04 or kernel 3.3
<alex88> ilembitov, true that
<jussi> So Im installing ubuntu on a lattitude xt2, and am getting an error saying "ubi-usersetup failed with exit code 1" any thoughts?
<ilembitov> fidel: yeah, I know, but I'd have to get my hands on a real unit for that. I'm actually just doing some fact-checking for an article =)
<fidel> ;)
<DND> wow its a good thing 12.04 did not removed any legacy drivers esp the agp video cards
<lorddelta> BlueEagle: Still here? I tried installing the full Ubuntu Desktop packages...it works for 5 seconds before everything blacks out.
<lorddelta> And then it stays black.
<userprecise> how do i keep system monitor tray icon expanded all the time on kubuntu desktop
<qweqweqwe> hey, how can I stop the bongo drums at login?
<qweqweqwe> at the password screen that is
<jpds> qweqweqwe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/949782/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949782 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Precise) "No way to disable start-up sound" [Medium,Fix released]
<userprecise> how do i keep system monitor tray icon expanded all the time on kubuntu desktop
<steveccc> I have a cd which my machine is struggling to copy files off. It could be a faulty cd but I wondered if there was any software which would try to correct the errors on reading instead of failing instantly
<kami^> hi all
<steveccc> a bit like a slower read or a multiple read
<kami^> can i ask some question about ubuntu ? (i am a newbie)
<_ruben> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> kami^, this is support but rather slow go for it. :)
<TvL2386> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kami^> ok so i try, i am an old version of ubuntu and they say me that is better to upgrade to new version. that means that i am reformat my pc or just make un upgrade ??
<kami^> (im italian)
<cousteau> kami^, no need to format
<fidel> kami^: what version are you running right now?
<kami^> fidel:  how i can see ? i think 10...
<wilee-nilee> kami^, what version is installed right now?
<fidel> kami^: in terminal: lsb_release -a
<kami^> fidel:  10.010
<wilee-nilee> kami^, 10.10?
<kami^> yes
<cousteau> maybe it would be easier to just reinstall
<cousteau> do you have /home on a separate partition?
<fidel> wilee-nilee: after 10.10 there is 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 (current Long term support version)
<fidel> erm that was supposed for kami^
<wilee-nilee> kami^, that is end of life but can be upgraded follow this link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kami^> yes but im not so good for doing this kind of stuff alone
<wilee-nilee> fidel, why are you telling me this?
<fidel> wilee-nilee: read the line after that line - it was a wrong nick-usage
<wilee-nilee> fidel, ah no biggie, lol
<kami^> thanks fidel   wilee-nilee and cousteau , i will try to do the upgrade
<steveccc> cousteau: is there a best way to reinstall and then reintroduce your /home partition. do you just reinstall and then modify the fstab to mount your separate home instead of the home - are there any issues with using the same username or is it better to create a new user and then simply copy the files from one users directory to the other
<cousteau> steveccc, on the installer there's an option to use the partition where you have your home as /home, and then you specify not to format it
<cousteau> and I just use the same username
<Guest58239> Hi all
<steveccc> conusteau: i have done that before but I thought I got permission problems - I resolved them but it made me wonder if it was the best method - obviously it is
<steveccc> if I want to encrypt a whole disk I know ubuntu has its own methods to do this but there is also truecrypt - is there an advantage of one over another?
<kami^> sorry just another think, the upgrade managment say that i can release to ubuntu 11.04 is that the newest version ?
<steveccc> kami^: 12.04 is the latest
<cousteau> 11.04 is the version you can directly upgrade to if you're using 10.10
<kami^> cousteau: i will do this
<kami^> the easy way is the best way if you are a newbie
<cousteau> if you want to upgrade to 12.04 you either have to reinstall or do the upgrade step by step:  10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04
<cousteau> (I'd recommend reinstalling)
<cousteau> (specially if your /home is separate)
<kami^> i think is separatly but i don't know
<kami^> a friend install me ubuntu
<cousteau> mount | grep home
<maytz> unless he has a lot of time..
<cousteau> if you type   mount | grep home   on a terminal and get a line like   /dev/sda5 on /home type ext4 (rw)   then your home is separate
<Kartagis> kami^: type what cousteau typed
<kami^> where ?
<kami^> in terminal ?
<cousteau> on a terminal
<Kartagis> kami^: yes
<cousteau> Ctrl-Alt-T
<kami^> he say  gvfs-fuse-daemon on home/lucas/.gvfs ...
<cousteau> only that?
<cousteau> then no, your home is not separate
<cousteau> I don't know how to upgrade without a separate home, sorry...  (it probably can be done, but I don't know the exact procedure)
<kami^> type fuse.gvfs-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=lucas)
<Qasaur> Hey guys
<Qasaur> I have a problem
<Qasaur> A horrible problem :|
<kami^> ok, so i make the upgrade
<cousteau> if your home were separate you'd have another line saying something like   /dev/sd?? on /home type ?????
<Qasaur> I can't seem to download updates and stuff from the software center nor any other repositories
<cousteau> Qasaur, do we have 3 guesses?
<Qasaur> and this only happens in school
<cousteau> ok
<Qasaur> It's obviously something to do with the network and I'm trying to figure out what it is
<cousteau> Qasaur, what Ubuntu version and what are your repositories?
<Qasaur> 12.04 and Main
<cousteau> main server?
<Qasaur> no main repository
<cousteau> I mean, what server are you using?
<Qasaur> Lemme check
<Qasaur> Main server
<Qasaur> Like I said, this only happens on the school network
<Qasaur> Is the ports blocked or something?
<cousteau> less /etc/apt/sources.list
<Qasaur> huh?
<cousteau> I think it uses normal http, so I don't think it's a port problem
<cousteau> (the port for repositories is 80, right?)
<muelli> well. I actually know many university networks where plain HTTP is not allowed.
<Blank123> Hey guys, I got a problem with my Live USB Ubuntu, when I try to boot it, all what comes is "Verifying DMI pool data.....succes...", it never continues, any ideas?
<Qasaur> This is a small school, not university
<muelli> simple check: telnet yourself to google.com port 80 and check whether it connects
<Qasaur> alright
<cousteau> muelli, why not telnet archive.ubuntu.com?
<cousteau> Qasaur, to know which server you're using:   grep -m 1 ^deb /etc/apt/sources.list
<muelli> cousteau: because it's more typing work ;-) Other than that: No reason
<Qasaur> Unable to connect
<muelli> there you go
<cousteau> weird
<Qasaur> I typed : telnet archive.ubuntu.com
<cousteau> telnet archive.ubuntu.com 80
<muelli> nah Qasaur. telnet google.com www
<Qasaur> yep that works
<cousteau> muelli, "www" instead of 80?  didn't know that
<Taneb> How can I make there a button in the Unity thingy that appears when I press flag for a command-line command?
<muelli> Qasaur: and then type "GET /" and hit enter a few times and check whether the response is google.
<muelli> cousteau: the ports have a "name" which is defined in /etc/services
<Qasaur> muelli: What do you mean?
<muelli> Qasaur: in the connected telnet session, issue a GET request yourself, to check whether your network presents you a proxy page or indeed the real google.
<Qasaur> How do I issue a GET request?
<cousteau> muelli, oooh, I see...  cause maybe there's some sort of "web trap" that makes you enter a fake page to log in before you can access real internet
<muelli> Qasaur: type "GET /" in the telnet session.
<Qasaur> I did
<Qasaur> didn't get any response
<Qasaur> google closed the connection a few seconds later
<muelli> well Qasaur. Try again, being quicker.
<cousteau> when you open internet, do you just get internet, or some sort of "Login" page?
<Qasaur> so when I telnet into google I just type "GET /"?
<cousteau> yep
<muelli> well cousteau. moot question, because it might automatically find the proxy settings.
<Qasaur> alright I typed GET /
<Qasaur> no response
<muelli> so "wget -O-" or "links2" might be a proper way to test.
<Qasaur> and connection closed
<Qasaur> So now what?
<cousteau> hmm
<mi_jimmy> hmm
<cousteau> wget www.google.com -O- >/dev/null
<cousteau> I think you should get a lot of IPs starting with 173.194.
<Qasaur> What am I looking for?
<Qasaur> It connected to a few IPs
<muelli> hm, i'd not redirect it to /dev/null but let it spit the stuff into the terminal and check whether the page looks indeed like google's.
<cousteau> "Resolving www.google.com (www.google.com)... 173.194.34.210"
<DreadKnight> hey guys, requesting some financial support for #AncientBeast (www.AncientBeast.com), it's foss/creative commons/gpl, PvP TBS from the browser (HoMM3 style); spare change goes a long way
<Qasaur> cousteau: Yeah
<Qasaur> It's been resolving to a few IPs
<Qasaur> all of them beginning with 172.194
<wilee-nilee> DreadKnight, that is considered spam this is ubuntu support
<Qasaur> 173*
<cousteau> do you get that IP?  or some other IPs beginning with 173.194?
<cousteau> ok then
<DreadKnight> wilee-nilee, thanks; sorry, posted in offtopic
<muelli> well. the IPs don't really matter if the network interceps that.
<muelli> so one has to look at the actual output of the wget.
<cousteau> what about using https on firefox to check if the certificate is valid?
<stars69> hi, have anyone here run eggdrop under 12.04? I missing some .tcl files where can i find it?
<Qasaur> Uh OK
<Qasaur> Wait what do you mean
<muelli> probably possible. but adding more layers of complexity to investigate an issue is often not helpful
<Qasaur> I connect to Google using HTTPS?
<beppe> A
<Ben64> have you tried ping?
<Qasaur> Ping google?
<Ben64> yeah
<Qasaur> It works
<muelli> Qasaur: just remove the "> /dev/null" and scan your terminal for google's page. Or whether there is smth related to your school
<Qasaur> but I'm not receiving a response from google.com
<Ben64> well then its not working
<Qasaur> I think it's from the Node
<Qasaur> But I mean
<Qasaur> I can access google on firefox as usual
<Ben64> can you get to http://www.ben64.com/ip.php
<Qasaur> Yes
<solden> hello
<cousteau> Qasaur, does this page work when you go to it using firefox or whatever?   http://archive.ubuntu.com
<muelli> well. as I've said. Firefox might autmatically find proxy settings. So wget is the way to measure things.
<Qasaur> Yeah archive.ubuntu.com works
<Qasaur> it shows the default apache file browser thing
<Ben64> do you have nmap installed
<Qasaur> Don't think so
<Qasaur> Nope I dont.
<muelli> O_o well Qasaur. Does the wget get you anything at all then..?
<Qasaur> What do you mean?
<Qasaur> Should I wget a random file?
<Ben64> do "wget google.com"
<muelli> and what's your problem anyway? :D I didn't relly read what you were trying to do and what the issue was anyway.
<Ben64> muelli: from what i can tell, internet works on firefox, and nothing else
<Qasaur> muelli: I couldn't download anything from the repositories
<muelli> Qasaur: how do you know?
<Qasaur> I tried
<Ben64> try wget
<Qasaur> I can't download anything from the Sotware Center
<muelli> Qasaur: may I guess what you've tried and what the error was? Or will you tell us?
<Ben64> it'll tell you if it tries to get redirected or anything
<Qasaur> What am I looking for here? I did wget google.com
<Ben64> what was the output
<Qasaur> Should I pastebin it?
<Ben64> sure
<Qasaur> http://pastebin.com/iNBqrTb2
<Qasaur> The output ^
<alex88> i've added this repo https://launchpad.net/~bjori/+archive/php5 but from apt-cache showpkg i can't see the version of that package, doing a apt-get source php5 it downloads that source..what's wrong?
<Qasaur> brb
<linocisco> how can I get myname@ubuntu.com mail box?
<jiltdil> When Loging to ubuntu , the login sound is misisng. How to fix this?
<muelli> hm Qasaur. looks good to me. Open that index.html in a browser and check whether it's google's page.
<nsnellma> is there any way to do one-click workspace switching in Unity?
<Qasaur> Where is index.html located on my computer?
<alex88> linocisco, you should be a very active contributor, helping a lot and being friendly with admins :)
<linocisco> alex88, why can you be so sure?
<nailora> i have a plain text file and i'd rather not store it in plain text, but encrypt it somehow. high security is not very important, more important is that i can simply open the file, where i am asked for a password, then edit the text and saving automatically works with encryption? any ideas?
<fabi_an> did 12.04 fuck up anyone else's grub on LVM on RAID as well?
<LjL> !language | fabi_an
<ubottu> fabi_an: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Qasaur> nailora: I don't know but you could probably write a shell script
<KM0201> nailora: kinda overkill, but LibreOffice/Open Office, will both password protect a document like you say (i keep a couple spreadsheets that way)
<fabi_an> did 12.04 break anyone else's grub on LVM on RAID as well?
<muelli> Qasaur: type pwd to find out
<Qasaur> muelli: Huh?
<Ulysses_> hey all
<muelli> Qasaur: to find where the downloaded index.html is
<auronandace> nsnellma: would be lovely to have that
<Qasaur> also
<Qasaur> muelli: It works
<Qasaur> except the image
<auronandace> nsnellma: the closest i've got is if the workspace already has an app on it you can click the app to go to that workspace
<Qasaur> that doesn't work
<muelli> Qasaur: k. then what did you try to install?
<Qasaur> anything really
<nailora> KM0201: any information (link) on the LO encryption?
<muelli> Qasaur: Then do "apt-get install anything" and paste us the output
<muelli> pastebin that is
<Qasaur> even when I update the repository it doesn't work
<Qasaur> allright
<Qasaur> alright*
<KM0201> nailora: it's not really encryption, it just password protects the document.
<KM0201> i guess i misunderstood your question
<Qasaur> wait what the f***
<Qasaur> it works
<Qasaur> I moved my compouter to another room
<Qasaur> and tried
<muelli> you're welcome ;-)
<Qasaur> this room has another network
<Qasaur> thanks muelli
<userprecise> how do i keep system monitor tray icon expanded all the time on kubuntu desktop
<Qasaur> wait heres a problem
<Qasaur> I originally wanted to download a game
<Qasaur> from another repository
<Qasaur> oh and by the way I tried downloading and install nmmap and it worked
<Qasaur> now I try to install spring (the game) and it doesn't
<Qasaur> I'll paste the output here later
<Qasaur> in fact
<Qasaur> I give up
<Qasaur> I shouldn't be playing in school anyway :P
<Qasaur> Thanks for the help though
<FloodBot1> Qasaur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Qasaur> bye!
<stiv2k> how do i map a button on my keyboard to act as another button
<cosimo_> ciao a tutto il chan
<stiv2k> my laptops remote control seems to be picked up as keyboard strokes or something
<stiv2k> i just want to make the left button behave like my keyboards num pad left
<stiv2k> and right button behave like keyboard num pad right
<stiv2k> etc
<stiv2k> to use mousekeys
<sturubinuru> Hi. I'm with Lubuntu. How can I verify if my system is totally translated in italian language?
<christhisisgool> stiv2k: i dont think that this version of unity supports that. i may be wrong, but thats what happened to me when i tried to do that. have you heard of xfce? that is what im using right now and it is working fine.
<sturubinuru> Because some software, which in my home pc are translated, in this pc are still in english
<stiv2k> christhisisgool you mean gnome doesn't support it? or ubuntu doesn't
<christhisisgool> stiv2k: the latest version of gnome and/or unity ( i havent had luck with either of them) do not support it. however various desktop environments do. one of those that I know of is called xfce.
<christhisisgool> stv2k: but UBUNTU DOES support it. you simply need a different desktop environment.
<cosimo_> xdcc
<rebourn> hi, does ubuntu have a show desktop option (minimize all open windows and apps)
<andrewb80> Hey guys I been trying to figure out how to configure my touch pad buttons. I am running 11.01 on a SonyVaio, and since I made the switch to Ubuntu from Windows, my left click doesnt work. I can double tap on touch pad but I can't use the left click. please help
<Dr_willis> rebourn,  i saw a tweak at the webupd8 blog site that showed how to add one to the left side launcher panel
<Dr_willis> rebourn, but i guess the trend these days is to fullscreen all the apps and just alt-tab a lot. :)
<Dr_willis> rebourn,  i think its a settin in the 'myunity' app in 12.04
<rebourn> Dr_willis: i dont like that trend, I will give myunity a shot. Thanks
<pops> Hi all, I need support for compiz (fr or en)
<Dr_willis> rebourn,  cluttered desktops are so 1990's
<pops> i had emerald, and did metacity --replace
<pops> can't get back to emerald, howto ?
<BlueEagle> !emerald | pops
<ubottu> pops: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<pops> thanks BlueEagle, and with metacity, i don't have any effects, but I had some before the replace, how can I rollback ?
<pops> in a previous install (ubuntustudio) i could select gtk-decorator, but it's not listed anymore, how can I have it listed ?
<cosimo_> !list
<ubottu> cosimo_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dr_willis> pops,  emerald --replace should restore it.. but emerald is worth getting away from
<Dr_willis> pops,  and i think you can run 'gtk-decorator --replace' but its been ages since i last used emerald.
<spajderix> hi
<roger_black> i installed lkl by compiling it, i want to remove it, how to do it?
<pops> gtk-decorator command not found...
<spajderix> I have a problem with empathy and sending files over jabber. I've just upgraded (meaning fresh installed) from 10.04 to 12.04. It work without problems on previous version, but now I cannot get it to work. Is there anything special I have to do in configuration for this to work?
<pops> how do I install gtk-decorator ?
<user1> Hi Guys ,,,, good evening as per the IST
<pops> libdecoration0 is installed in Synaptic, but nothing listed in compiz manager
<user1> can anyone please let me the tool for online browsing history in ubuntu
<user1> ?
<andrewb80> Hey guys anyone know of a way to watch Netflix on Ubuntu, When I try to watch a video says that it doesnt support linux.
<Dr_willis> user1,  what are you wanting exactly?
<Dr_willis> andrewb80,  they dont support linux. Only way i know of is to run windows in a virtual machine instance.
<andrewb80> To run a virtual machine do I need to actually have windows on my pc?
<Dr_willis> ive heard rumors that google is  some how working on getting netflix supported in their browser on linux, or the googles  webbook thing.
<user1> how to get online browsing history from all PCs in my office.. Please let me know any tool is there for monitoring it?
<Dr_willis> andrewb80,  you install windows in the vm..
<Dr_willis> user1,  you are the system admin for your office?
<user1> how to get online browsing history from all PCs in my office.. Please let me know any tool is there for monitoring it?
<andrewb80> Dr willis: is there any VM programs in the ubuntu store that are good?
<Dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<KM0201> andrewb80: virtualbox is good.
<user1> yes Dr wills
<Dr_willis> user1,  then i belive you would need to set up some sort of forced proxy  for the network. but im not a net admin.
<andrewb80> Dr Willis: Thank you. maybe you can answer my first question no one responded. Im trying to find where I can configure my touch pad on my Vaio. The left click doesnt work.
<Dr_willis> andrewb80,  cheaper to go get a low end roku ;)  or a boxee box.
<MarkiteN> user1: you can use a proxy server, I recommend you using Squid3 with SSL support
<Dr_willis> andrewb80,  id check the forums and askubuntu.com for your exact make of laptop.
<andrewb80> Dr Willis. Thank you. I will check that out
<user1> thanks MarkiteN, Proxy is ok ...but we need to know what our employers doing in office...  and we need to know if anyone download any huge things and etc..,
<MarkiteN> user1: yes I know, I'm doing it too for my office
<MarkiteN> user1: search "mysar" for Squid, it will generate a detailed report per days, per computer, per user, where they go, what they downloaded, how much bandwith they used, and many more
<MarkiteN> user1: and yet you can block some of the "restricted" sites to be opened at the office :)
<droid-hack-attac> Rosha__   Piyush is it u.????
<user1> MarkiteN_:  i am very appriciated you and thanks alot and kindly let me know the link if you have to get total information to install mysar
<MarkiteN> user1: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mysar/ .. you can download it first, and there will be installation instruction inside .. its about 250kb
<user1> Thank you so much MarkiteN....
<MarkiteN> your welcome user1
<aassdd> a
<tknz> Hey guys. Not sure if this is the right room but I've been experimenting with Ubuntu on VirtualBox. I've used the dynamically expanding vdi drive but I've seem to run out of space.. I always assumed this hard drive just expands automatically as it's used?
<qawsedrf> hey guys someone good with domains and servers who can help me for 5-10 mins in private chat ?
<Ben64> !pm | qawsedrf
<ubottu> qawsedrf: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<navchauhan> hi i need ur help
<qawsedrf> Ben64: the thing is i have some offtopic questions :/
<Guest90165> Hello folks. I have an Elantech touchpad on an Asus Zenbook running 12.04 (3.2.0-24-generic). The touchpad totally stopped working few hours ago and no longer appears in /proc/bus/input/devices. Any idea on how to have it back working ? Thanks.
<MarkiteN> qawsedrf: about bind9 or other dns server?
<drdozer> hi - I've managed to hose my /etc/apache2 directory - how can I return it to factory defaults?
<Ben64> qawsedrf: just go for it? most stuff on ubuntu works in here
<navchauhan> how to download videos from www.lubetube.com
<qawsedrf> what is the NS records under Zone Records for ?
<ai_> hello.. i've to run my java program via terminal.. how can i hide the terminal ??? plz drop me the code..
<qawsedrf> it's in the domain admin panel
<Ben64> navchauhan: that is not within the scope of this channel, and is a vulgar site. don't post that in here
<m477> I have ubuntu 12.04 and rhythmbox consumes over 1 GB of ram, why is it happening?
<navchauhan> how to download video from lubetube.com i m using 11.10 version
<MarkiteN> qawsedrf: what kind of admin panel are you using?
<Ben64> qawsedrf: ns = nameserver
<qawsedrf> it's some cusotm admin panel from the registrar
<qawsedrf> NS is for nameserbers usually, but there's a se[arate place for nameserbers all together
<add1ctus> Is there a way to install the old gnometris game on Ubuntu 12.04?
<qawsedrf> wikipedia says NS records are for delegating dns zones to authoritative dns servewrs
<qawsedrf> not sure what that means
<qawsedrf> also it only works for subdomain ...
<nsnellma> Unity doesn't seem to automatically swich workspace when I focus on a window that isn't on the currently active workspace (for example when clicking on an unread mail in the messaging menu). Is this really how it should be or am I missing something?
<tim_heap> Hi all. Could anyone help me sort out some broken packages on my system?
<ZaNeIuM> is there an all in one easy program to clone a ubuntu hdd 250GB to a smaller 16GB ssd hard drive, there isnt much data on the 250gb
<Ben64> qawsedrf: when you set the ns record, it is telling anyone who looks up your domain to check that server for the authoritative information on it. kind of hard to explain, dns is silly
<qawsedrf> :/
<Ben64> qawsedrf: generally you'd want to keep them at your registrar unless you're using a different service for dns, like he.net or afraid.org
<add1ctus> Anyone could explain me how can get applicatons from Ubuntu 7.10 repositories? (I'm using 12.04)
<Ben64> add1ctus: you shouldn't, would probably break things
<ServerCrash> how can we check if the connected display has been changed ?
<add1ctus> Ben64 : I just need gnome-games from there (more specifically, gnometris)... Or any way I can find the source code or something and install it?
<dubey> I want to update my kernel from 2.6.32-312-ec2 to 2.6.32-317-ec2
<dubey> what will be the safe steps ?
<qawsedrf> Ben64: i tried it with subdom.mysite.com - set onyl NS record to one of my other site's nameserver, but nothing happens when i open itin browser
<qawsedrf> it cant find the site
<ServerCrash> does the connected video out device be it a monitor or projector has a unique id?
<MarkiteN> ZaNeIuM: how about your / partition, is it bigger than 16GB ?
<Ben64> qawsedrf: you would need to set ip info on the nameserver
<roberto> hi, i have a problem to create a launcher, the command is correct in the bash
<qawsedrf> A record is set on mysite.com
<Ben64> add1ctus: the name changed since then, its still in 12.04
<qawsedrf> but that is different from the other site
<ZaNeIuM> its got 2, 4gb and 240gb
<Ben64> !info quadrapassel | add1ctus
<ZaNeIuM> but its all just space
<ubottu> add1ctus: quadrapassel (source: gnome-games): popular Russian game, similar to Tetris. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 212 kB, installed size 1456 kB
<add1ctus> Ben64 : I know, but the game is different and not the one I need / am used to... I play the old gnometris all day in my school, quadrapassel is nowhere near it.
<MarkiteN> ZaNeIuM: is the 240 is the /home partition?
<ZaNeIuM> nope its the 4gb i believe its accualy xbmc-linux
<sasori2501> anyone know how to setup/type in japanese???? ubuntu 12.04 (it has been a rough go)
<ZaNeIuM> i tryed gparted but it hurt my head, im linux illiterate :(
<roberto> hi, i have a problem to create a launcher, the command is correct in the bash but doesnt work in the launcher.
<add1ctus> ZaNeIuM : Where are you stuck in gparted? What do you want to do?
<ZaNeIuM> i just want to copy the whole 250GB hdd disk to a new 16gb ssd
<add1ctus> You mean you want to copy the contents of the HDD?
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, my XFS partition is almost full and i need to grow the partition without lose my data
<CrazyGangster> There is a way to change the partition beginning point without move all data to the first blocks (like gparted do)?
<ZaNeIuM> i got a system on a 250gb hdd that runs xbmc-ubuntu, and i want to put it all on the 16gb ssd
<add1ctus> ZaNeIuM : Hmm, I'm not sure how could you do that through GParted.
<rdz> hi all. i just upgraded to 12.04 and have a dual-screen setup. is there  way to have the menu bar only one screen?
<ZaNeIuM> thats why i dont want to use gparted, lol
<ZaNeIuM> is there an all in one easy program to clone a ubuntu hdd 250GB to a smaller 16GB ssd hard drive, there isnt much data on the 250gb
<MarkiteN> for ZaNeIuM : add1ctus : is it possible to install xbmc-ubuntu on the 16Gb SSD, and replace it with the files from 250Gb drive ?
<FluxiFlax2022> hi I do not have http_proxy module in apache2 I do have proxy_html and proxy though ..how to install http_proxy
<dubey> any suggestion please
<add1ctus> rdz : Open the Displays settings (you can find it through Unity search), and put Launcher placement on one screen only.
<FluxiFlax2022> proxy_http that is
<sasori2501> so no one has ever tried to type in another language here, with 12.04, ever?
<roberto> hi, i have a problem to create a launcher, the command is correct in the bash but doesnt work in the launcher.
<add1ctus> sasori2501 : I'm using Macedonian on 12.04 with no problems at all.
<jrib> roberto: pastebin entire launcher file
<sasori2501> add1ctus: dude, how did you get it to swithc???? i used to have the icon and be able to press the button and switch
<roberto> !pasterbin
<sasori2501> now, installed the packs, but doesnt work even remotely at all
<roberto> : how i do it?
<add1ctus> sasori2501 : Find keyboard layout in Unity, on the bottom left you have a + sign. Press it and find the layout you need, add it.
<lelamal> !pastebin | roberto
<ubottu> roberto: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<roberto> !pastebin
<rdz> add1ctus, thanks for your suggestion. I already did it and indeed, i have the launcher now only on one screen. however, still both screens have a menu bar
<compdoc> ZaNeIuM, you can do it, but its not that easy. you need gparted and clonezilla
<Sidewinder> !clone | ZaNeIuM
<ubottu> ZaNeIuM: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<roberto> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/987050/
<haylo> ikonia, this one too please
<jrib> roberto: umm, what is this?
<haylo> ikonia,
<haylo> this one too
<ikonia> haylo: no need if you can use the channel correctly
<haylo> ikonia, this one too please
<sasori2501> ghhjkkkシラミノニクラカイ
<ZaNeIuM> ok
<roberto> i had problem with skype camera. inverse picture. if i launch skype using it, camera works. i need to modify skype launcher now. but i can put it in. sorry for the english but isnt my 1st languages
<sasori2501> lol it thinks japanese language is english now.... lol
<roberto> but i cant put it*
<overrider> Hello - i installed 12.04 on a new Asus Laptop (n46); My TouchPad / Mouse works only until i click and hold something, after clicking it wont let me drag or anything. So i cant drag a Window or select a piece of text. Any ideas?
<jrib> roberto: this isn't what I asked, but you can't use this in a launcher.  You'll need to create a small bash script with what you pastebinned as the contents and "#!/bin/bash" on the first line.  Then call that script in your launcher
<roberto> and "exit 0" at the end? and how name the file?  ****.local?
<sasori2501> argh.  lol. ok mint 12 dl finsihed, going to try that bad boy out, see how it goes
<jrib> roberto: you don't need exit 0, you can name it whatever you want
<Fat-Thing> how to set qtorrent as the diffult torrent application to download torrent files?
<jrib> roberto: you must make it executable though
<roberto> can u explain how?
<jrib> roberto: chmod +x FILE
<roberto> i try it, now! :D thanks, i'll say if it works :)
<pentagonpie> Webcam is making low repeating noise, from the headphones.
<tyler_d> pentagonpie: your webcam has headphones?
<pentagonpie> tyler_d, No, both are unrelated, connecting the webcam to the PC make the noise, which i can hear from separate headphones
<eliadem> join ubuntu
<dsadsa> please help me. I'm gonna destroy everything around me.
<dsadsa> I'm trying to optimize a lxde session to get it to an (at least) acceptable speed, but I'm not managing good!! It has a really good Cpu (intel p4 2.4ghz), so I don't understand the cause of this slowness!! or better I think it is the cideo-chip, an Intel@integrated chipset which shares memory with the already-low RAM (256mb).  Lol I'm refusing to realise it, I'm sure there's a way to get it faster (without buying anything)
<Fat-Thing> anyone? how to set qbittorent as the default torrent application to all torrents? it seems that when i download torrent files transmission will open up and i can't find any from settings to disable it
<dsadsa> I can give you lshw & lspci outputs
<auronandace> dsadsa: 256mb ram? no wonder its slow
<N136V> Need some urgent help, wubi wont load, tried running as admin, nothing happened. Runnung samsung RV511, i5, With windows & ultimate.
<dsadsa> no auronandace my home pc has the same, and it goes faster
<dsadsa> or better, home's cpu is much worse than the p4, and goes faster !!
<tyler_d> Fat-Thing: find a .torrent file, right click on it and go to properties, then you can select the default app
<greenpillow> hi
<N136V> Need some urgent help, wubi wont load, tried running as admin, nothing happened. Samsung RV511, i5, With windows7ultimate, want to dual boot with 12.04
<Fat-Thing> tyler_d,  is it on /usr/share/    ?
<greenpillow> hi  i need to join math-fn ? anybody know how i could do that ?
<tyler_d> Fat-Thing: no, depends on the browser, I think firefox default is ~/Downloads
<roberto> jrib, i used this syntax "bash -c" in the launcher. now it works :) thanks for ur help
<Fat-Thing> no i mean in getting a getlink coz piratebay got no more torrent files u'll get the other one meta link something
<jrib> roberto: ok, that's another way, yes
<greenpillow> anybody know how i can join the math-fn irc ?
<mafiaboy> i got a problem:  whenever i close my laptops lid.......90% of time when i open it .....i get a blank screen and nothing more.....and ubuntu display does not come back
<auronandace> greenpillow: /join #nameofchannel
<greenpillow> thanx :)
<fl1bbl3> how did you get here?
<killer> hi guys..........i just need a advice ...that for my servers ...what should i prefer ubuntu  12.04 / ubuntu 10.04 / debian squeeze
<Dr_willis> N136V,  is this an existing wubi install? or are yoy trying tomake a new one?
<greenpillow> i can't find #math-fn
<greenpillow> http://niobium.mine.nu/~sunrice/ithp.cgi?channel=math-fn&filename=math-fn.log.20120212&display=1&page=4
<Dr_willis> killer,  for  ubuntu id say go ubuntu.  ;)
<greenpillow> this is a log
<Dr_willis> greenpillow,   check their site to see what irc network its on.
<greenpillow> i can't fin i anywhere :s
<greenpillow> do you know any servers that have math irc's ?
<killer> google it  greenpillow
<ThinkT510> !alis | greenpillow
<ubottu> greenpillow: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
 * Dr_willis really wonders why one would need a 'math irc channel'
<TBarth> Hi, I ve create an desktop file for mysql-query-browser in ~/.local/share/application, but the application doesnt appear in a menu or in the laucher. Do I have to restart the desktop first?
<Guest55609> mike
<N136V> Dr_willis: I unistalled 11.10, andI want to install 12.04
<shashi> hello room.
<shashi> some my xubuntu is not booting up properly.
<shashi> my desktop appears black.
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | shashi
<ubottu> shashi: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<shashi> but it has ben doing it perfectly earlier.
<MarkiteN> is there any software to maintain or monitor cpu fan?
<MarkiteN> ah.. thinkfan ..
<steveccc> is there an app for ubuntu which allows the backup / downloading of flickr images for backup purposes
<nannes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846023    i'm having this same issue. Can anyone help me? why ubuntu auto-enables i915 drivers for that card, even if the right ones should be 845g ???
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, my XFS partition is almost full and i need to grow the partition without lose my data
<CrazyGangster> There is a way to change the partition beginning point without move all data to the first blocks (like gparted do)?
<morsnowski> i screwed up the partition table of one of my data disks anyone a good toll to fix that ?
<morsnowski> even a tool
<shaneo> hey guys what would cause my trash bin to show full when it is not is there anyway to resolve this issue
<crooper> is there a 'cli'  to search out where all my harddrive is being used?
<shaneo> crooper,
<shaneo> disk usage analyzer
<shaneo> will show what and where to data is being used
<ThinkT510> crooper: df -h
<ThinkT510> shaneo: disk usage analyzer is gui
<kapz> how do i reset nautilus in 12.04? I tried deleting .config/nautilus and every nautilus dir in my home dir..
<shaneo> oh sorry misread
<crooper> ok thnnx ThinkT510
<shaneo> still kinda early for me
<Slorge> grrr.  8 GB SSD on a dell mini 9 - event xubuntu is running out of disk space...
<ThinkT510> Slorge: 8gb, i can fit my ubuntu install into 6gb
<badabum> I have a networking problem on ubuntu 11.10 with my school network. When I boot up, it connects perfectly automatically, then works for about ten minutes, then disconnects. I don't have this problem with windows and with no other connection
<badabum> what can i do?
<badabum> it's wireless and uses a password.
<willemm> Hey, can anyone help? We're trying to netboot precise, but the via driver seems to set something on the card causing it to stop working until a cold boot
<grainne> shaneo: maybe you deleted something from external drives like usb and didn`t empty your folder on some occassions this could cause this problem
<steveccc> has anyone on ubuntu found a good app which syncs with google drive yet?
<shaneo> grainne, your right was deleting external data so how do i get it to resolve the issue
<BlueEagle> steveccc: You mean other than gmount?
<shaneo> all folders are empty but it still shows full
<willemm> Hmm, we fixed it
<crooper> ok...here's another question.... i used the 'df -h' command and got a listing for a '.Private' directory in my home directory and i can't seem to find it with the 'find' command. How can I go about finding it and deleting it or fixing it so it doesn't use 75% of my hardrive?
<willemm> seemed we needed to force it to 100Mbps full-duplex
<willemm> Because of a splitted network line
<steveccc> blueeagle: i didnt know about gmount - basically i am looking for dropbox style of sync but with google drive - I know the offical software is coming soon but quite often the linux coders create something in advance
<BlueEagle> steveccc: Well I googled Ubuntu google drive and came up with gmount.
<shaneo> crooper, in terminal sudo rm -rf ~/.Private
<Fat-Thing> is it possible to extract a .zip file in ubuntu 10.04 lucid?
<BlueEagle> Fat-Thing: Yes.
<shaneo> Fat-Thing, yes
<Fat-Thing> how?
<asdsf__> Arc
<BlueEagle> Fat-Thing: unzip perhaps?
<crooper> sorry shaneo ... it's still there
<shaneo> Fat-Thing, unzip foobar.zip
<jrib> Fat-Thing: double click on it...
<shaneo> crooper, hmm thats odd
<crooper> that's why I'm asking
<csioktel> how to check my lan card is running 100Mbps full-duplex or not?
<shaneo> crooper, use nautilus to locate the folder and delete it that way sudo nautilus in terminal
<shaneo> crooper, use ctrl+h to show hidden files
<crooper> i tried and it doesn't show up shaneo
<crooper> that's why i used the command line
<shaneo> crooper, did you encrypt your home drive?
<crooper> yep
<shaneo> thats why
<badabum> I have a networking problem on ubuntu 11.10 with my school network. When I boot up, it connects perfectly automatically, then works for about ten minutes, then disconnects. I don't have this problem with windows and with no other connection
<shaneo> crooper, you have to unencrypt the home drive to remove the folder
<crooper> how do i solve the problem?
<crooper> oh nevermind... i'll just reinstall my minimal install
<shaneo> .ecryptfs and .Private are the encrypted folders, there are ways of fixing it but most of the time you will need to reinstall
<crooper> ok thnx
<crooper> brb... i need coffee
<APoulos> Hey guys, I could use some help
<shaneo> crooper, yeah thats what i was gonna recommend. Ive done the same thing use truecrypt to create a secure partition on your hdd
<APoulos> I was told that xfce4 was lighterweight than Gnome-classic
<APoulos> but the only issue I'm having is, in order to properly use xfce4 I have to use it through Xubuntu
<BlueEagle> APoulos: Why do you have to use it through Xubuntu?
<APoulos> I tried installing it, and it worked, but I don't know how to get rid of Gnome - and when I tried doing "sudo apt-get autoremove gnome-*" it borked my system
<crooper> ok... well i'll be back after the reinvention... thnx shaneo
<APoulos> BlueEagle: thats what was suggested to me
<shaneo> crooper, np
<auronandace> !purexfce | APoulos
<ubottu> APoulos: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<hroi> anyone got experience with rsync and nfs mount?
<adhikari> how do you upgrade octave to version 3.6
<compdoc> hroi, I use rsync with samba
<hroi> I'm using rsync -v srcfile/* nfsdir/
<flashingpumpkin> Guys, anyone know what's going on here? http://bit.ly/Jdlga2
<adhikari> i'm having so many problems with octave3.2
<jrib> !here | flashingpumpkin
<ubottu> flashingpumpkin: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<BlueEagle> APoulos: Unlike Windows, extra applications rarely require extra resources when they are not running. As such leaving Gnome is a viable option. If you want to remove it then !purexfce is the way to go.
<APoulos> auronandace: see, this the problem with your IRC bot commands, half the time you're just guessing what I'm looking for, not even bothering to listen properly to what Im asking
<plm> Hi all
<grainne> shaneo: usually you could resolve this issue with a reboot
<hroi> compdoc:  everythime I run this command... rsync copies everything over... not just the differences.
<compdoc> hroi, differences? what command you using?
<APoulos> BlueEagle: the issue is that, I want to know how to get rid of certain desktop environments
<shaneo> grainne, reboots unencrypt the hdd ?
<plm> I'm would like autohide on unity 2D. I tried this: apt-get install dconf-tools. Then run "dconf-editor", navigate to com > canonical > unity-2d > launcher and set "hide-mode" to "2".
<plm> But that not works..
<plm> Any idea?
<APoulos> BlueEagle: eg: Gnome wouldnt remove everything, and when it did, it messed up my system
<flashingpumpkin> re jrib : i915 drivers boot into black screen - nomodeset and i915.modeset=0 "fix" it, albeit very unsatisfactory. any tips?
<adhikari> pleae somebody help me
<hroi> compdoc:  rsync localdir/*  nfsmountdir/.
<adhikari> i'm having so many problems with octave3.2
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: despite the screen being black, is the system usable?  Do you hear the login sound?  Can you login graphically if you type blindly?
<adhikari> how do you upgrade octave to version 3.6
<auronandace> APoulos: if you just wanted xfce then install xubuntu, why install ubuntu if you are just going to remove gnome and unity later?
<hroi> compdoc:  just plain rsync
<BlueEagle> APoulos: If you uninstall Gnome-desktop (with dependencies) and then install Xubuntu-desktop you should be quite close to what you get on a Xubuntu installation.
<flashingpumpkin> jrib, yep, sys is usable, typing blind works for login
<compdoc> hroi, I mean you want it to copy only the changed files, and not copy existing files?
<hroi> compdoc: yes.
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: a few years ago there was a bug in the nvidia driver that caused my laptop to boot black screen because it tried to use the external display (which wasn't present) by default.  Could be something similar
<compdoc> is that the problem?
<iceroot> !purexfce | APoulos
<ubottu> APoulos: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<hroi> compdoc: according to the man pages... default behaviour of rsync is to copy only changes
<APoulos> auronandace BlueEagle im not sure I want to install xfce - I want to know of other options other lightweight desktop environments that don't require a change in distros
<adhikari> flashingpumpkin, jrib, Icehawk, ubottu , hroi    how to upgrade octave3.2 to octave3.6
<APoulos> ok
<jrib> adhikari: I don't know
<flashingpumpkin> jrib, plugging in an external monitor works. How did you fix it, custom xorg.conf?
<auronandace> iceroot: he already complained to me for showing that factoid
<iceroot> auronandace: ok
<APoulos> next time one of you uses ubottu on me, im dipping out
<badabum> I have a networking problem on ubuntu 11.10 with my school network. When I boot up, it connects perfectly automatically, then works for about ten minutes, then disconnects. I don't have this problem with windows and with no other connection
<iceroot> APoulos: i dont get what you want
<BlueEagle> APoulos: It's not as much a change in distro as it is removing gnome and installing XFCE4. Ubuntu and Xubuntu are identical bar the front end.
<iceroot> APoulos: use a usefull questions with details
<steveccc> hroi: do you know if there is a way to use rsync where the files may be in different directories - ie retrieve files from this drive and copy them over only if I dont have them?
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: there was an option, yeah.  Let me see if I can find it
<grainne> shaneo: sry i am not able to read all at the moment, was related to the "trash" issue not encryption
<stan47> Hi. Question: can anyone tell me - is the printer driver for the Kodak C310 printer I found (and very easily installed) in Ubuntu 12.10 from CUPS - or Ubuntu?
<adhikari> APoulos, badabum , BlueEagle, grainne, stan47     how to upgrade octave3.2 to octave3.6
<auronandace> APoulos: like BlueEagle said, it is more advisable to refrain from removing desktops after the fact
<BlueEagle> adhikari: Why are you asking me?
<shaneo> grainne, lol oh sorry yeah that does usually work i just hate rebooting all the time as this is a regular thing
<hroi> steveccc:   rsync -Ra sourcepath/ destpath/
<hroi> steveccc:  the "R" will go into all subdirectories of sourcepath
<auronandace> APoulos: if you wanted to try them out then install them and chose them from lightdm
<compdoc> hroi, i use a command like this:   rsync -avn --del --progress --ignore-existing localdir  nfsmountdir
<BlueEagle> adhikari: But the answer is: sudo apt-get upgrade octave
<compdoc> from to
<auronandace> APoulos: there is: unity, gnome3, xfce, lxde, enlightenment
<auronandace> APoulos: kde4 too
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: this was my issue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Screen_Blanks.2BAC8-Monitor_Turns_Off
<BlueEagle> auronandace: Don't forget IceWM.
<BlueEagle> ...or the *step family
<adhikari> BlueEagle, I thought you are the genius
<BlueEagle> adhikari: No, you would want someone else for that. :)
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: I doubt that will actually help you, but it might give you another thing to think about
<badabum> adhikari: no idea. any idea on my network thing?
<badabum> I have a networking problem on ubuntu 11.10 with my school network. When I boot up, it connects perfectly automatically, then works for about ten minutes, then disconnects. I don't have this problem with windows and with no other connection
<APoulos> iceroot, auronandace BlueEagle - I apologize for my behavior towards the ubottu bot situation, I guess what I'm mainly wondering is what is the lightest I can use on my Ubuntu distro? I dont want to have to change distros or anything, and my other question is how does one remove a desktop environment without it ruining the rest of the system?
<steveccc> hroi:will that ignore the directory structure though - ie if file a is contained in NEWDRIVE/file and the one on the other drive is OLDDRIVE/randomdirectory/file then will it know to only copy file over to the newdrive if its not already on there (even though its in a different directory)
<iceroot> APoulos: lubuntu/lxde
<iceroot> APoulos: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> APoulos: and how to remove another desktop was shown to you with !purexfce and so on
<hroi> steveccc:  no it wont... it will have to be in same directory tree.
<adhikari> badabum, probably you want to install samba for that
<auronandace> APoulos: the thing is removing desktops tends to remove many dependencies, which is what breaks your system (hence BlueEagle advised you not to remove them)
<iceroot> APoulos: but you can install lubuntu and still have unity
<BlueEagle> APoulos: I think you've misunderstood the concept here. The different distros are basically the same distro but with different front ends (bar edubuntu). All the back end stuff is the same in all distros so they are freely interchangable.
<hroi> steveccc:  there may well be an option for collapsing the tree, i dont know.
<steveccc> hroi: that was my question - is there anything you can do to ignore the structure - either with rsync or another tool
<auronandace> APoulos: lxde is the lightest full desktop environment
<plm> anyone can help me with autohide left bar in unity 2D on Ubuntu 12.4?
<APoulos> iceroot: right, but I'm not talking about xfce - im talking in general
<flashingpumpkin> jrib, thanks. I'm not on NVIDIA but it's a good hint. I'll investigate later when back at the machine.
<adhikari> badabum, maybe you are with ubuntu 12.04 . you would need better version to interface network.
<APoulos> BlueEagle: yes, Im a little bit ignorant on the topic of desktop environments
<adhikari> badabum, make your upgrade of the system updates
<iceroot> APoulos: the commands we showd you are for gnome, kde, xfce, lxde
<APoulos> auronandace: well I mean what about all the random apps that get installed - I just don't want like 5-6 different environments and not sure how to the unnecessary ones
<BlueEagle> APoulos: I recommend you search for the virtual packages that end with desktop. They will show you the easiest way to install the major flavours.
<BlueEagle> APoulos: Apart from that you're looking at IceWM and the *step desktops.
<APoulos> BlueEagle: virtual packages? as in VM? or am I still misunderstanding
<s801> who here can help me out with a network issue involving ethernet -> bond -> bridge -> vlan subinterface?
<Joupi> Apoulos : The particularity of Ubuntu (on the contrary to Suse for example) is that when you install Guis, they merge together so you have have applications. The Guis are really up to the one using them and depend on what you want to do. Use LXDE/XFce for lighter GUIs but it will still depend on what applications you want to run ... I guess the best way to do that is to try either on virtuabox or Live desktop and see which best suits
<Joupi> your need then install the corresponding OS (XUbuntu, LUbuntu, ...). The base system will be the same anyway ...
<auronandace> APoulos: the best thing i can advise is trying them all, find one you like then install that version on a fresh install (removing them afterward will give you headaches and wastes a lot of time)
<a7x> hi, i can't get brightness to work on dell l702x, the OS understands i'm pressing the brightness button, but nothing happens, ideas?
<badabum> adhikari: samba? what for? would that fix my connection issues? i doubt it
<Joupi> I agree with auronandace
<auronandace> APoulos: a vm is a great testing ground
<BlueEagle> APoulos: No, a virtual package is not a single piece of software but a pointer to one or more other packages. For example "Xubuntu-desktop" installs all the components to get a standard Xubuntu desktop. "KDE-Plasma-Desktop" installs the bare minimum needed to get a working KDE Plasma desktop.
<adhikari> yeah i did gave it a try
<s801> I have an issue with setting up a bridge vlan sub-interface on an Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise) server that I am using for a KVM Host. The network is multi-layered with 2 NICs -> bond interface -> bridge interface -> bridge vlan sub-interface. The vlan subinterface on the bridge gets a random IP address on each reboot. I need the mac address to be inherited from the bond interface which is the only interface in the bridge at boot-up. Any takers?
<s801> i'm sorry, I made a mistake in the statement. The vlan subinterface gets a random MAC address on boot-up. Not a random IP address.
<APoulos> auronandace, BlueEagle , Joupi - ah alright I get it a little more now.  Okay, so Xubuntu still uses the same market and what not as standard Ubuntu?
<badabum> I have a networking problem on ubuntu 11.10 with my school network. When I boot up, it connects perfectly automatically, then works for about ten minutes, then disconnects. I don't have this problem with windows and with no other connection
<auronandace> APoulos: they all use the same repos, the desktop environment is just what it looks like (the front end)
<dubey> I followed this process to upgrade kernel : http://pastebin.com/tQBq07KF
<APoulos> auronandace BlueEagle Joupi so say I wanted to install Gnome but not EVERY program that comes with it, what would I install?
<dubey> After rebooting i am not able to login to server
<BlueEagle> APoulos: You want to install Gnome, but you don't want to install Gnome?
<Fat-Thing> what's the command in terminal to know like banshee app is already close? ps -a | grep banshee? bet i'm wrong pls help thanx
<compdoc> s801, I never assign ip addresses to the bridge, or nic used for the bridge. And I think you can assign the mac address manually, no?
<BlueEagle> APoulos: Or you want to install Gnome, but don't want to install Gnumeric?
<auronandace> BlueEagle: i think he wants to avoid the extra apps, like ubuntu-desktop would pull in
<Joupi> Apoulos, the system comes as in the install, if you need to install uninstall apps, you should do afterwards, else you need expert config at the beginning ... no easy.
<s801> The bond interface has 2 physical interfaces attached to it. the bond0 interface therefore can assume the IP address of either one depending on the situation.
<APoulos> BlueEagle, auronandace, Joupi  : Well Gnome is what I'm used to, and until I can try the other DEs on a VM - I want to use Gnome but without all the extras that come with
<s801> I'd prefer to do fewer manual configurations here.
<APoulos> BlueEagle, auronandace, Joupi because I bloody hate Unity
<auronandace> APoulos: unity isn't that bad actually, but my favourite is still xfce
<s801> When I use brctl to create the bridge and then vconfig to create the subinterface the correct MAC address is selected i.e. the MAC address of the bond interface goes to the bridge interface which is what is used by the VLAN subinterface
<BlueEagle> APoulos: You are aware that you can select the legacy gnome desktop (ie. not unity) upon login without making any changes, right?
<compdoc> s801, personally, I think its crazy to use a bonded interface that way
<Joupi> Apoulos : Hahaha :p I understand you ... I personnaly swithed to Kubuntu, but if you don't like Unity, you can still login with Gnome fallback session which will bring you back to the "old" gnome that you know ...
<s801> When I use the /etc/network/interfaces file the MAC address is random
<auronandace> APoulos: gnome2 isn't available on 11.10 upwards
<fidel> but gnome-fallback will not be provided forever - or am i wrong?
<APoulos> BlueEagle: yes, you mean like choose it from the login?
<fidel> so i doubt focusing on gnome-fallback is a long-time solution
<Joupi> Unity will be the default in the futur yes, but still can use now
<s801> compdoc, I am trying to assign the bridge interface for KVM guests. As far as I can tell the only way to use the bond for both host and guest is to use a bridge interface.
<ejcweb> Occasionally some of my program windows (in 12.04) seem to get 'lost' - they aren't shown in the unity launcher as running, and I can't alt-tab to them. But I know they are there, and they show up in running processes. Is there a solution?
<Joupi> I mean gnome fall back
<BlueEagle> APoulos: Yeah. Just select "Gnome Classic" and you're there.
<Baroque_Obama> Hi, I'm having an issue with 12.04 after upgrading - the login screen works, but all images are broken, and after logging in all I get is a black screen with the cursor
<BlueEagle> Baroque_Obama: Do you have read/write access to your home directory?
<roasted> Question - I have a Toshiba Z835 ultrabook. When I boot up, all Fn keys work. If I suspend and resume, all Fn keys work except brightness. The bar moves as if it's working, but the actual brightness does not change. I've tried ACPI options in the grub config, but no dice. Has anybody found a solution to this problem? Using Intel i5 2nd gen graphics...
<s801> compdoc, what would you suggest for KVM host setup to allow guests to have access to a trunk interface while providing network redundancy for the host?
<APoulos> auronandace, auronandace BlueEagle - here's how I want to go about this, I want to install Gnome without all the extra programs it installs with it, and then until I feel safe enough to use other DEs from testing from VMs I want stick with Gnome - do you understand what I mean now?
<ikonia> roasted: it won't be I5 related, it will be that specific brand of motherboard and it's apci interface
<APoulos> sorry, meant to add Joupi to that post
<ikonia> roasted: it's not an uncommon fault for certain parts to not work after suspend
<auronandace> APoulos: gnome2 or 3?
<Baroque_Obama> I'm not sure (sorry, pretty new to ubuntu)
<roasted> ikonia: I understand. There's even a bug report for it to get an "official" fix. I was aiming for finding a work around... perhaps something I can add in the grub config to change it?
<BlueEagle> APoulos: Then you want the alternate install CD and make a bare minimum server installation and from there install the package "gnome"
<ikonia> roasted: very very very doubtul
<Joupi> Apoulos, thet only way I see you succeed in what you want to install gnome-shell (v3) so you can use gnome still but new version ... Not sure it's the right way to go though since gnome 3 is different from gnome 2 and will be left over at some point anyway ...
<ikonia> roasted: if it works, then fails after suspend, it's normally a glitch in the code, rather than something that can be fixed with a setting
<roasted> ikonia: well, that's a bummer. But the Z835/12.04 is still very new so I didn't really expect a fix today. :P
<roasted> ikonia: but there again, some users in here have helped me with some very quirky fixes so I figured I'd try.
<ikonia> roasted: you're not alone in this sort of behaviour, people tend to have random things as you are doing now where $X works but $Y doesn't but it did work before suspend
<BlueEagle> APoulos: That should give you the bare minimum of packages installed. However unless you are running very very low on disk space I would recomend installing the DEs on your computer and then when you've found your flavour install that from scratch.
<BlueEagle> APoulos: And should you end up with a DE that doesn't have its own distro flavour the procedure would be the same; a bare minimum + DE.
<maxiepax> To anyone in charge of packaging, 'samba4' is alpha, and is shiped with a samba 3.6.3 config file that doesn't, and will never work.
<jpds> maxiepax: Filed a bug about it?
<maxiepax> jpds: am now.
<a7x> i really can't get it working neither with xbacklight.
<Baroque_Obama> BlueEagle: I've only ever dealt with the GUI, so I'm not too familiar with command line access outside of opening terminal
<APoulos> Joupi, BlueEagle - I dont know if I want an alt install, I just want Gnome-Classic without all the extra packages that come with it
<secher> Heyas all.  I try and avoid IRC because I like to figure stuff on my own, but htis has me bugged.  No sound in 12.04. User is in group audio.  As user, the only card available is 'dummy'.  If sudo alsamixer, I can see the device, and none are muted.  ANy ideas whta I'm doing incorrectly?
<APoulos> Joupi, BlueEagle like installing Gnome without getting programs like "cheese" and what not
<BlueEagle> Baroque_Obama: `ls -la` after opeing the terminal shouls show all the files in your home directory with permissions and owner. You want your name to be both the owner and group for all files and directories.
<BlueEagle> APoulos: If you only want gnome desktop with all the stuff that ubuntu-desktop throws in then you need to install the server version (ie GUI-less) and add the "Gnome" package.
<BlueEagle> APoulos: If you do not want to do that then you will need to manually create a list of all the packages that "ubuntu-desktop" contains that "gnome" does not contain and remove all of those.
<s801> has anyone set up a KVM host with bond, bridge, and vlan subinterface on the bridge?
<Joupi> Apoulos : Look like you want a personnal config out of the box ... sounds a little difficult to realize ... In the previous versions of Ubuntu, you did not have Unity ok, but still had the apps coming with gnome desktop ...
<BlueEagle> APoulos: Ofcourse some direct dependencies of "Gnome-Desktop" may be indirect dependencies of "Gnome" so you may still end up beraking your system.
<auronandace> APoulos: if you know exactly what packages you want try the mini iso
<auronandace> !mini | APoulos
<ubottu> APoulos: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<auronandace> APoulos: but that does mean you'd need to know what you want
<BlueEagle> APoulos: And if none of the above options suite your requirement the Ubuntu is not what you want to begin with I guess.
<Baroque_Obama> BlueEagle: is there a way to open terminal at/before the login screen? I can't get into the desktop to open terminal there
<BlueEagle> Baroque_Obama: CTRL+ALT+F1 should give you a text login.
<APoulos> BlueEagle, Joupi, auronandace alright, thanks for the help.
<Baroque_Obama> blueeagle: great, that worked. after logging in, I tried to run terminal, and it said it isn't currently installed. I'm installing it now, but I assume that's a bad sign?
<ejcweb> I'm experiencing this problem (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/907462) with a couple of applications - they are not shown in Unity as running, or the alt-tab window switcher. Can anything be done?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 907462 in compiz (Ubuntu) "scite doesn't show up as running on unity launcher, and is missing from the default alt-tab application switcher" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BlueEagle> Baroque_Obama: You're already in a terminal. Why would you want to run another?
<BlueEagle> APoulos: Best of luck to you.
<Baroque_Obama> blueeagle: because i'm dumb. sorry, ran the ls -la command, my name is owner and group for all files/directories
<tyteen4a03> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 12.04 but after installing ubuntu, the system restarts and takes me straight to windows. I have tried reinstalling grub but no luck. How would I fix this? (the windows bootloader is located in /dev/sda1 while win7 sits on sda2 and ubuntu on sda6)
<Joshua_MG> hi all. How can I configure my keyboard to use french characters (like Ä) on linux terminal (ctrl+alt+F1)?
<morsnowski> tyteen4a03, are you sure that you've not set it staright to boot to windows
<tyteen4a03> morsnowski: how would I check? I don't remember doing so
<BlueEagle> Baroque_Obama: Then that's not the reason you're not able to log in.
<BlueEagle> tyteen4a03: Did you install from an USB-drive?
<tyteen4a03> BlueEagle: yes
<BlueEagle> tyteen4a03: Then odds are that Grub read it as HD(X) and X would be lower than the drive containing the MBR that you were aiming for.
<morsnowski> tyteen4a03, look for the timeout in the grub.cfg
<BlueEagle> tyteen4a03: Try booting from the USB drive again and in the menu select "Boot from first harddrive" and see if that gives you the GRUB menu.
<designbybeck> How come in Disk Utility, I have never been able to see "Available" disk space? doesn't matter what version i've used
<tyteen4a03> alright, will try
<designbybeck> I'm trying to figure out how much space I have left on my partitions? What might be the best way to do that?
<BlueEagle> Joshua_MG: loadkeys I guess.
<BlueEagle> designbybeck: df -h
<quixotedon> designbybeck: you can just check available disk space when you open Nautilus
<magic_al> i have accidentally overwritten my delete-key with another short cut. can anybody tell me how to undo that?
<designbybeck> how do I do that quixotedon ?
<Dr_willis> designbybeck,  when in doubt.. use the command line. ;)
<designbybeck> and Thanks for that BlueEagle that did work nicely.. gotta remember that one
<quixotedon> designbybeck: when you go to Home folder, the status at the bottom of the window shows you the available disk space
<designbybeck> hmm not on mine quixotedon
<quixotedon> Nautilus is file explorer.. :) the icon is 'directory/folder'
<BlueEagle> magic_al: That depends on how you did it. xkeycaps will perhaps be able to help.
<Dr_willis> wouldent available disk space be space thats unallocated? while FILESYSTEM available space would be what df -h is showing...
<designbybeck> oh gotta turn on status bar first
<quixotedon> designbybeck: what version are you using now?
<magic_al> BlueEagle: i was up to change some short cuts via the Appearance/Keyboard setting, I wanted to change a shortcut and pressed on delete
<designbybeck> Perfect! Thank you quixotedon BlueEagle Dr_willis you solved my problem! I will remember these and pass them along!!
<designbybeck> I like my cats skinned multiple ways ;)
<BlueEagle> magic_al: then go back to that same window and remove delete as the short cut.
<magic_al> BlueEagle: exacly that is my problem: I can just overwrite it but not set it to nothing
<quixotedon> designbybeck: it's written as "Free space: xx GB" :)
<hotland> hello
<hotland> why is it the download link of linux if SLOWWWWWWWWW
<Dr_willis> magic_al,  the 'delete' button should delete it...
<Dr_willis> hotland,  try the torrents perhaps?
<Baroque_Obama> blueeagle: is there some way for me to check what else might be causing this issue? The fact that I get broken image icons in the taskbar at the login screen makes me think something is very messed up - I just ran the upgrade from within 11.10 and had no issues there
<hotland> ubuntu download link is slow any torrent?
<auronandace> !torrents | hotland
<ubottu> hotland: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Fat-Thing> how can i make .iso file in ubuntu 10.04?
<hotland> any official link for a torrent?
<mneptok> hotland: .torrent files exisit in every Ubuntu mirror
<Dr_willis> tons of torrents. :)
<magic_al> Dr_willis: thats what i thoght. but obviously it assigned it to the short-cut...
<Dr_willis> magic_al,  the delete  button here deleted the shortcut i jsut made..
<hotland> i cant see torrent link at ubuntu.com/download
<magic_al> Dr_willis: well how was i even able to asign it i wonder :P
<BlueEagle> magic_al: Then read the manual. If that doesn't explain how to do it, set it to a key you never use.
<mneptok> hotland: and you don't see the URLs the bot gave you 30 seconds ago?
<quixotedon> hotland: it depends on the internet speed in your place and the upgrade/download request, as in my experience, it took more than 12 hours on a less than 50KB/s speed
<hotland> let me scroll it
<Dr_willis> magic_al,  add new, select the shortcit at the left..  select key field.. hit 'delete'
<s801> has anyone set up a KVM host with bond, bridge, and vlan subinterface on the bridge?
<Dr_willis> i just made a shortcut for the delete key. then used the delete button under 'add new' to delete it.
<BlueEagle> magic_al: Actually I found a screen shot of "Keyboard Shortcuts" window and below the list it reads "...or press backspace to clear". Does that work for you?
<tyteen4a03> Boot from first HDD didn't solve the problem (if that matters, Windows Bootloader, Windows and Ubuntu sits on the same ssd)
<hotland> one more thing
<BlueEagle> magic_al: That's a screenie from 2007 mind you and it might no longer apply. :)
<Dr_willis> actually - ive been editing the xchat shortcuts.. heh.. :)
<hotland> i saw a ubuntu at my school and it has a built loader for boot selection of os did ubuntu made that one?
<magic_al> ok i am fine i assigned a comibination I would never use..
<magic_al> thanks all
<Joshua_MG> BlueEagle: Thanks
<hotland> once i open the terminal it ask if i boot up windows or ubuntu
<BlueEagle> Joshua_MG: You're welcome.
<tyteen4a03> hotland: yes, that's the grub bootloader
<hotland> its built in with ubuntu
<auronandace> hotland: grub is developed seperately
<Dr_willis> hmm. do delete the shortcut. you select it.. and clear both fields.. and it vanishes
<Dr_willis> backspace does not remove it here.
<hotland> so i need to download it manualy?
<Dr_willis> !grub
<tyteen4a03> hotland: no, usually ubuntu installs it for you
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_willis> grub2 is installed by default normally
<auronandace> hotland: grub ships with ubuntu by default
<hotland> btw which one is better ubuntu its self or the ubuntu windows installer
<auronandace> hotland: wubi isn't a long term solution
<Dr_willis> hotland,  if you mean wubi. id avoid wubi like its the bubonic plague...
<Dr_willis> ;)
<hotland> so direct instal is better
<jeremy18> bonjour tout monde
<Dr_willis> wubi is very problematic
<Dr_willis> and thats being 'nice' about it. ;)
<Pici> !fr | jackiechan0
<ubottu> jackiechan0: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Pici> jackiechan0: sorry.
<jeremy18> je suis entrain de me faire mon conky il ceux trouve a gauche mes je le voudrai a droite
<Pici> !fr | jeremy18
<ubottu> jeremy18: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BlueEagle> hotland: You will experience a performance hit (some say slight, other say major) from running through Wubi as you add another layer of virutalisation on the disk subsystem. However the maintainability makes it nice for getting a general idea of what Ubuntu is about.
<hroi> can I install two different glibs on my ubuntu?
<auronandace> hotland: wubi is more of a try before you dive in, even then i'd rather use a vm
<Dr_willis> id reccomend just playing with Ubuntu inside virtualbox. instead of using Wubi. :) but virtualbox is  worth playing with in any case
<jackiechan0> Pici>  i dont' speak french sorry
<BlueEagle> Dr_willis: Wouldn't you take a bigger performance hit runnign a full machine virtualization?
<MonkeyDust> !fr| jeremy18
<ubottu> jeremy18: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<carmen> ola
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<carmen> hello
<princethakur> any buddy designer ?
<Dr_willis> BlueEagle,  id rather have the hit. then have to fight with  wubi.
<princethakur> ubottu, can you please suggest me any software for chat
<ubottu> princethakur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<princethakur> ?
<princethakur> in rooms
<quixotedon> BlueEagle: try install directly and you'll be happier than before rather than trying it on a virtualbox or wubi.. :)
<BlueEagle> quixotedon: You're missing the origin of the discussion.
<princethakur> i need software to use chat room ?
<altruista42> I have a question... what can I do when I get the IP number from the wrong DHCP server?
<BlueEagle> princethakur: What kind of chat rooms are you refering to?
<Dr_willis> princethakur,  you are using software to be in this chat room... care to be more spefiric.
<Dr_willis> specific
<quixotedon> BlueEagle: oops sorry, was on the other room before.. :)
<Dr_willis> !im
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<MonkeyDust> princethakur  there are a zillion different irc clients
<princethakur> blueeagle, something like yahoo
<BlueEagle> princethakur: Then you want !im
<BlueEagle> !im > princethakur
<ubottu> princethakur, please see my private message
<princethakur> how can i run - corel draw on - UBUNTU 12.04 ?
<princethakur> which software is that ? blueEagle
<princethakur> monkeydust - which i can use freely
<BlueEagle> princethakur: Please see the message from ubottu in your chat client. As for Corel, that is a windows application, is it not?
<escott> BlueEagle, corel was one of the earlier office suites to have a linux port
<auronandace> princethakur: pidgin and empathy are instant messenger clients that can handle many protocols (including yahoo)
<princethakur> yes that i windows application
<princethakur> but can ubuntu team convert that for Ubuntu ?
<auronandace> !appdb | princethakur
<ubottu> princethakur: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<auronandace> princethakur: you really should find native alternatives
<BlueEagle> princethakur: CorelDraw will run in Linux: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=440
<BlueEagle> s/Linux/Wine
<princethakur> auronandace, i need chat room where i can make friends,
<auronandace> !alis | princethakur
<ubottu> princethakur: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<princethakur> blueeagle ? does kopete have chat rooms ?
<BlueEagle> princethakur: Please read the manual page for Kopete to find a list of features.
<MonkeyDust> princethakur  kopete is is not a channel, it's a client
<MonkeyDust> princethakur  channels are part of a server, like freenode, not part of a client
<princethakur> monkeydust ? what should i write in Join Channel ..
<MonkeyDust> princethakur  type /join #[channelname]
<thattechguy> I see that local user mail gets delivered into a file in /var/mail/user... is there a way to have mail delivered into a directory as multiple individual files inside a directory and not that single file?
<princethakur> how would i come to know which channel i have to join ? how can see list
<mneptok> princethakur: questions about how IRC works and how to use it are better asked in #freenode
<BlueEagle> thattechguy: Yes.
<thattechguy> BlueEagle, how would I go about doing that
<mneptok> princethakur: please ask general questions about IRC there. not here.
<MonkeyDust> princethakur  you have to know channel you want to join, we don't know what you want
<BlueEagle> thattechguy: That would depend on your MTA but usually you would want to disable mbox
<princethakur> how to list all chanel ?
<princethakur> channel ?
<MonkeyDust> princethakur  type /join #freenode and ask there
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> thattechguy, thats the maildir vs mbox format difference
<princethakur> lolz monkeydust  i think i will come here only ?
<nOStahl> hi guys i was wanting to use the onboard video and a video card to run 3 displays what do I need to research to get this setup
<lanceio> Im on ubuntu 12.04, I came here directly after 10.10, this new interface is shitty, and I want to get compiz-fusion, any leads?
<thattechguy> BlueEagle, escott thanks I will research this
<mneptok> lanceio: please watch your language.
<lanceio> mneptok, my sincere appologies.
<MonkeyDust> !notunity| thattechguy
<ubottu> thattechguy: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<BlueEagle> !compiz | lanceio
<ubottu> lanceio: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<thattechguy> MonkeyDust, didnt need that but thanks!
<Dr_willis> lanceio,  unity does use compiz
<MonkeyDust> !notunity| lanceio (wrong nick)
<ubottu> lanceio (wrong nick): Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<lanceio> Dr_willis, I assumed that compiz would have the box interface.
<Dr_willis> 'box interface' means what?
<Dr_willis> compiz is a window manager. unity is plugin for compiz.
<Fat-Thing> just want to ask im installing xp on my vbox which format should i select to format? ntfs or fat!? if ntfs can i still browse my files in ubuntu hard drive?
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: compiz cube i imagine
<MonkeyDust> lanceio  Unity = Gnome3 + Compiz
<Dr_willis> Fat-Thing,  dozent really matter.  vbox has its own virtual hard drive.. :)
<stjohnmedrano> good day, anyone knows a good proof reader in ubuntu?
<Fat-Thing> thanx Dr_willis
<lanceio> MonkeyDust, then why is it that CCSM isnt there?
<Dr_willis> !ccsm > lanceio
<ubottu> lanceio, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> install ccsm if you want to use it.
<Dr_willis> i recall a guide on the webupd8 blog site about making a custom 'compiz session' that runs just what you want.
<auronandace> lanceio: ccsm can break unity
<Dr_willis> the cube plugin can definatly break unity. :)
<MonkeyDust> lanceio  to keep the live cd small enough to fit on one single cd, some programs are not included in the basic install
<ngisemathandweni> Hello, Is there a way to change nautilus's background to an image, like in the older version?
<hotland> im back
<MonkeyDust> strangely, compiz is the first thing and want to get rid of ;)
<auronandace> hotland: is it better than being forward?
<hotland> i dont know how to pm :))
<hotland> btw
<hotland> since this is ubuntu
<hotland> chat
<auronandace> hotland: /msg nick whattosay
<hotland> whats the loader when i instal ubuntu
<bazhang> hotland, its support not chit chat
<auronandace> !pm | hotland
<ubottu> hotland: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bazhang> hotland, ubiquity if you mean the live cd
<hotland> no
<hotland> i mean
<hotland> the loader which built in when i instal ubuntu
<hotland> that will ask which os to boot
<ngisemathandweni> So is there no way to change nautilus's background to an image, like in the older version?
<bazhang> !grub2 | hotland
<ubottu> hotland: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<hotland> whyup thats it
<bazhang> ngisemathandweni, patience
<hotland> is grub2 support other os
<ngisemathandweni> sorry
<hotland> example i instal ubuntu back track and windows
<bazhang> hotland, please put everything on ONE line
<hotland> will grub2 list them all in boot menu?
<lanceio> why would they remove the cube interface? why not build it into unity?
<bazhang> hotland, read the grub2 wiki linked above yet?
<ktchk> heekscnc need libboost-python 1.42 ubuntu 12.04 have 1.46 as default is it possible to put 1.42 to ubuntu12.04?
<lanceio> and what is the <Primary> key?
<lanceio> is it the same as <Super> ?
<lanceio> !primary
<Dr_willis> hotland,  'backtrack linux' is not 'ubuntu'
<Dr_willis> hotland,  and most every linux disrto  out there installs grub, or some sort of bootloader for dual booting.
<hotland> but its same unix based
<Dr_willis> hotland,  Unix is not the same as Linux. :)
<hotland> oh..my bad
<Dr_willis> lanceio,  the cube interface is basically eyecandy you use to show off to your windows friends.. then turn it off. to get real work done.
<hotland> but the syntax is same if im not wrong
<bazhang> hotland, backtrack is not supported here
<bazhang> !backtrack | hotland
<ubottu> hotland: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Dr_willis> hotland,  depends on what you mean by syntax. the bash shell.. is the bash shell  :)
<mi3> when my ubuntu is shutdown graphically, it does not ask for a password, but when its shutdown from the terminal, it asks for the password, any suggestions on how which command must be getting invoked when shutting down graphically?
<bazhang> hotland, /join #backtrack-linux for backtrack support
<lanceio> mi3 I think its got to do with suid and guid bits
<Dr_willis> mi3,  how are you shutting it down from the terminal?
<Beelsebob> so… Apparently GRUB hangs on the menu if no screen is attached… this is stopping my VM from starting headless
<Beelsebob> anyone got any idea how to fix that?
<hotland> okay i will try to consult on backtrack chat
<mi3> Dr_willis, sudo shutdown -h now
<Dr_willis> mi3,  you can edit the sudoers file to allow that without a password.
<lanceio> Dr_willis, I dont think thats a good idea to do that
<mi3> Dr_willis, never ventured that deep before...
<lanceio> dont you think thats a tad dangerous?
<Dr_willis> lanceio,  depends on what  his setup.
<Dr_willis> compared to stuff ive seen other users do in here... :) its not as badd as some things.
<lanceio> mi3, my suggestion is to do this: "sudo chmod +"x" /sbin/shutdown/"
<Dr_willis> lanceio,  that makes no sence...
<ktchk> heekscnc need libboost-python 1.42 ubuntu 12.04 have 1.46 as default is it possible to put 1.42 to ubuntu12.04?
<Dr_willis> a executable is allready mode 'x'
<karel_ff> Hi. Does anyone know why python2.6-dev doesn't exist in precise? Is python 2.6 just too old to maintain or are things now in another package?
<mi3> lanceio, err I want a simple bash script that can be invoked after the transmission downloads have completed, Dr_willis so, the shutdown command should work there, thats all I want :D
<lanceio> Dr_willis, im not sure of the syntax, let me check, its got to do with SUID and GUID bits. it allows normal users to execute a root's bin file
<Dr_willis> lanceio,  using the suid bit is a MUCH MUCH MUCH bigger security hole then using the sudoers file/method.
<mi3> hmm
<ngisemathandweni> I'll take that as a no. lastly,  why can't i right-click the gnome panel in precise?
<sancas19> i cant start windows
<lanceio> Dr_willis, since I dont know much about that, im going to assume you are right (Y)
<Dr_willis> mi3,   I thought transmission had that feature. but i havent really tried it lately.
<ubuntu_64bit> Dr_willis,  need ya help on 64 bit ubuntu
<Dr_willis> mi3,  you can set up the sudoers file to allow only that one user to use shutdown without a password.
<ikonia> Dr_willis: doesn't the transmision user not have a valid shell ? he'll need a valid shell too I'd assume
<pwasek> I am getting this messange when trying to join  a winxp to a samba PDC pc_server/srv_netlog_nt.c:669(_netr_ServerAuthenticate3)
<pwasek>   _netr_ServerAuthenticate: no challenge sent to client TESTPC  then when i try to log in it says duplicate name on network any suggestions.  I am using LDAP for authenication
<Dr_willis> ive never noticed a 'transmission' user....
<Unkn0wn> join #freeradius
<mi3> Dr_willis, I would very much like transmission to execute a script file, and shutdown the pc after the downloads were complete, what will be good suggestion?
<ikonia> Dr_willis: I'm working from memory, so I don't know
<ikonia> Dr_willis: but I think you are right that it can do it from within the application, so there is no need for a script
<ubuntu_64bit> Dr_willis,  need ya help on 64 bit ubuntu
<Dr_willis> mi3,  its possible it has that feature. ive not used it in ages.
<mi3> Dr_willis, ikonia transmission is a file sharing app
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_64bit,  ask the question to the channel and see who answers.
<ikonia> mi3: I know what it is
<MonkeyDust> !ask| ubuntu_64bit
<ubottu> ubuntu_64bit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mi3> ikonia, what does the shell[or whatever you guys are talking about] have to do with this? can you suggest?
<ikonia> mi3: I think Dr_willis is correct in that you can tell transmision to shutdown, you don't need a script to shutdown the machine, transmision can shut it down for you
<Dr_willis> transmission also has a web interface. :) but i normally use other torrent clients.
<ubuntu_64bit> Dr_willis, difference betwwen 32 bit and 64 bit operating system
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_64bit,  the # of bits..
<hotland> i cant connect at backtrack so i will stay here first
<hotland> btw
<ikonia> Dr_willis: ah, the web interface maybe what uses the non-shell enabled user
<sancas19> when i try to start linux i got this error ALERT! /dev/mapper/isw_eefggigcd_Volume0p7 does not exist
<ikonia> hotland: #backtrack-linux is the channel to use
<Dr_willis> http://lifehacker.com/5431284/the-lifehacker-guide-to-64+bit-vs-32+bit-operating-systems
<Pici> hotland: You need to register to speak there.
<hotland> is it advisable to instal a mac theme on ubuntu
<sancas19> and load a initframfs shell
<Pici> !register > hotland
<ubottu> hotland, please see my private message
<ubuntu_64bit> MonkeyDust, difference betwwen 32 bit and 64 bit operating system
<Pici> hotland: We will NOT support backtrack here.
<mi3> ikonia, I dont have that option, I guess, there is only an option to execute a script file or something, I have tried that, then I downloaded some apps, then when the script was executed, it said permission denied[the script contained shutdown command] :D
<Dr_willis> hotland,  if you have to ask such things.. I think Backtrack is NOT the disrto for you to be using..
<hotland> im not asking about backtrack here
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_64bit  if you have 64bit hardware, you can use ubuntu 64bit
<Pici> hotland: Its competely up to you what themes you want to use.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_64bit,   http://lifehacker.com/5431284/the-lifehacker-guide-to-64+bit-vs-32+bit-operating-systems
<hotland> so it wont slow down ubuntu if i did it
<lotuspsychje> how come lsusb shows my negatives scanner and xsane cant find it?
<ikonia> mi3: I'd certainly check for the auto shutdown option, I agree with Dr_willis that there is one
<Dr_willis> hotland,  if you are refering to that 'macbuntu' theme/script.. DONT use it.
<hotland> why
<monotux> lotuspsychje: xsane might lack drivers for it. try vuescan.
<Dr_willis> ikonia,  i dont see it  in transmission. but i may be overlooking it.
<hotland> i think thats the one i saw on youtube
<mi3> ikonia, I will forward the screenshot of the preferences window of transmission
<Dr_willis> hotland,  macbuntu = breaks your system.
<ikonia> Dr_willis: not got it here to check
<hotland> lol,why
<ikonia> mi3: don't need a screenshot, if you say it's not there, I'll not doubt you
<hotland> as i see it just modified the icons
<ubuntu_64bit> MonkeyDust, what are the hardwares that are capable of handling  64bit
<Dr_willis> hotland,  macbuntu = breaks your system.... im not going to trouble shoot it...
<mi3> ikonia, err ok
<lotuspsychje> monotux: i tryed vuescan, same problem it cant find the scanner
<hotland> have you tried it before?
<Dr_willis> hotland,   no it does not.. and its known to break a lot of things.. and i dont even think it works in 12.04 any more
<hotland> oh
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_64bit  type lshw|less to find out what hardware you have --nowadays, most pcs are 64bit capable
<lotuspsychje> monotux: its a grundig digital filmscanner(for negatives) cant find any drivers for it
<hotland> but i i like the default wallpaper of 12
<monotux> lotuspsychje: in that case, i'm guessing for scanner is too old even for vuescan or broken
<hotland> color pink if thats the color im not good at color
<mi3> Dr_willis, so the best suggestion is modifying the sudoers file, right?
<monotux> lotuspsychje: vuescan usually handles any scanner launched since the 90-ies
<lotuspsychje> monotux:its a brand new bought hardware
<monotux> oh
<monotux> in that case it's too new :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<monotux> what scanner is it?
<hotland> btw can i ask u guys why you use ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> mi3,  sudores file will let a single user, run specific apps as root without  needing a password. if set up properly
<lotuspsychje> monotux:grundig digital filmscanner
<kinenkaya> hotland: macbuntu doesn't work in 12.04.
<bazhang> hotland, inn #ubuntu-offtopic
<hotland> for me ubuntu is much faster than other os
<hotland> ow
<Dr_willis> macbuntu barely worked... ever...
<hotland> sorry
<monotux> lotuspsychje: oh, you're a photographer?
<lotuspsychje> monotux:not yet mate :p if i get it working
<monotux> heh :)
<mi3> Dr_willis, ok.. :D I will find out how to use and modify the sudoers file :D
<monotux> i'm using an old minolta scan dual for my negatives
<monotux> works wonders with vuescan
<lotuspsychje> monotux: did you have to install drivers for it?
<Dr_willis> mi3,  there are some tools to controll transmission from your cellphone  if you wanted to go that way. :)
<monotux> now I only need a medium format scanner as well :(
<monotux> lotuspsychje: i'm using vuescan, it's plug'n'pray...play
<lotuspsychje> lol
<monotux> oh well, time to go to the lab and do some actual work
<monotux> bbl
<lotuspsychje> monotux: i also tryed it 64bit but scan button didnt work for me
<mi3> Dr_willis, I dont use GPRS every now and then [the operator is a little hopeless, likes to make money without asking]
<mi3> lol
<P-Nuts> I have a trackball that needs a few xinput commands to configure just how I like it.  How best to make these permanent on a system-wide basis?  Should I edit something in /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/?
<ubuntu_64bit>  MonkeyDust wait i will give you the link from the patsebin
<lotuspsychje> any other ideas howto grab scan images from my negative scanner (shows in lsusb)
<ngisemathandweni> well, thanks anyway.
<Dr_willis> lotuspsychje,  gimp had a aquire feature i thought.
<Dr_willis> lotuspsychje,  but it most likely uses the SANE drivers.
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: i also tryed the scan function with gimp, didnt work
<Dr_willis> sounds unsuported to me. :()
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: is it normal a device shows up in lsusb and still dont work?
<lanceio> I have a ps/2 keyboard I cut the connector and attached a usb connector, how do I make it work now?
<MoTec> lanceio: you're kidding, right?
<ktchk> gimp scan need sane as a back end
<lotuspsychje> lanceio: you can boot it from BIOS
<lanceio> I wanted to see if a ps/2 port would float
<lotuspsychje> ktchk: got other ideas?
<Dr_willis> lotuspsychje,  err.. just because lsusb sees it.. doesnet mean the drivers exist to support it...
<archboxman> lotuspsychje: No, have a Samsung printer that has no driver that shows up in the lsusb ,but doesnt function need a hp printer! :(
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis:oh okay
<Dr_willis> lsusb just scans the usb ports and prints out the id info each device gives.
<ubuntu_64bit> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/987288/ then tell me how  could i detect that if its ya 64bit
<lanceio> lotuspsychje, can you expand?
<ktchk> lotuspsychje: install sane and gimp can call the scanner up
<MoTec> anything will float, given enough boyancy
<lotuspsychje> ktchk: gimp doesnt show device, already tryed
<Dr_willis> id check the sane homepage, and the forums and askubuntu.com to see about that scanner.
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: ok tnx mate
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_64bit  line 62: width 64bits, looks ok
<lanceio> MoTec, turns out it didnt
<MoTec> buoyancy*
<Auriga> Hi, Q: Are gnome 2 themes compatible with MATE?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_64bit  typo: line 22
<ktchk> lotuspsychje: which ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ktchk: precise 64bit
<lanceio> whoever told me that cube interface was a bad idea, you were right!
<auronandace> Auriga: mate isn't supported here
<ubuntu_64bit> MonkeyDust, line 62 is this        physical id: 2.1
<ktchk> lotuspsychje: is sane installed?
<Samuel> test
<auronandace> !test | Samuel
<ubottu> Samuel: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<lotuspsychje> ktchk:xsane installed
<Samuel> #test
<lotuspsychje> ktchk: should i also install sane?
<mneptok> lotuspsychje: lsusb will gladly identify devices for which no Linux driver exists.
<ubuntu_64bit> MonkeyDust,  line 22 is this       width: 64 bits
<Dr_willis> to use any scanner.. i thought sane was needed...
<MonkeyDust> !yay| ubuntu_64bit
<ubottu> ubuntu_64bit: Glad you made it! :-)
<ktchk> lotuspsychje: callup xsane in terminal will see your scanner
<lanceio> whats the difference between lsusb and dmesg?
<ubuntu_64bit> MonkeyDust, is it possible for my machine to run 64bit os
<archboxman> #test
<Guest55496> hi
<compdoc> dmesg is a log that can show errors and sucess
<lotuspsychje> ktchk: didnt show up my device on xsane, lemme try install sane
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_64bit  computer says yes
<ubuntu_64bit> MonkeyDust,  let me try
<Guest55496> i have a question about bumblebee, does intel core 2 duo cpu t6600 include an onboard GPU. the easynote tj65 laptop comes with a discrete nvidia but the fans are noisy so i would like to either underclock the cpu or disable the nvidia gpu
<ubuntu_64bit> MonkeyDust, let me try
<ktchk> lotuspsychje: try simple-scan
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> brb gonna eat first
<conradk> Ubuntu #rocks :P
<lotuspsychje> ** (simple-scan:4441): WARNING **: scanner.vala:771: No scan device available
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<khaktoos> Justin Bieber sucks and whoever likes it is either a slut or a faggot.
<BlueEagle> !language | khaktoos
<ubottu> khaktoos: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<compdoc> Justin Bieber?! where?!!!
<thattechguy> if i need to watch multiple dirs with incrontab do I just enter each dir and script on a new line?
<Guest55496> i have a question about bumblebee, does intel core 2 duo cpu t6600 include an onboard GPU. the easynote tj65 laptop comes with a discrete nvidia but the fans are noisy so i would like to either underclock the cpu or disable the nvidia gpu
<MonkeyDust> Guest55496  is that ubuntu related or nvidia related?
<Guest55496> MonkeyDust: i dont know... i only want my laptop to be not noisy
<Guest55496> is there a command to check if i have an onboard gpu?
<Guest55496> intel core 2 duo t6600 laptop
<Guest55496> in the laptop
<Guest55496> thanks for any help
<Guest55496> in advance
<MonkeyDust> Guest55496  guess you've come to the wrong place, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest55496> ok thanks
<BlueEagle> Guest55496: I do believe the i3, i5 and i7s are the only ones with integrated GPUs and that the C2Ds only had external GPUs. Then again I would think Intel used their own GPUs instead of building in nVidia technology,.
<mneptok> BlueEagle: i don;t think Intel makes an APU. i think all GPUs are discrete chipsets on Intel hardware.
 * mneptok does not follow such things closely
<Guest55496> BlueEagle: i have the nvidia gt240m and want to disable it and use the onboard gpu because the laptop is noisy
<BlueEagle> mneptok: So thought I but Google indicate otherwise.
<mneptok> Guest55496: if you have multiple GPUs, switching is usually done with a hardware switch, a BIOS setting, and/or custom control panels for Windows.
<Guest55496> mneptok: how can i tell if i have dual gpus?
<Guest55496> i reallz dont know if the core 2 duo t6600 has an onboard gpu
<Guest55496> really
<mneptok> Guest55496: do you have a hardware switch, a BIOS setting, or a custom Windows control panel?
<BlueEagle> Guest55496: The motherboard specs would probably tell you so the vendor web pages is a less wrong place to ask.
<Guest55496> didnt find it in bios, no hardware switch
<mneptok> Guest55496: then you probably do not.
<openvoid_> try lspci | grep VGA
<openvoid_> if it sow two, there are two of them
<Guest55496> only one
<Guest55496> hmm
<Guest55496> the laptop is so noisy
<openvoid_> if not it means nothing
<Guest55496> in windows too
<openvoid_> it can be disabled in bios
<Guest55496> ok i look there again
<Guest55496> thanks
<Guest55496> bye
<toa> hi
<WaterRatj> Can anyone help me how to set my keyboard to my belgian period one from cli?
<pwasek>   _netr_ServerAuthenticate: no challenge sent to client TESTPC  then when i try to log in it says duplicate name on network any suggestions.  I am using LDAP for authenication
<openvoid_> WaterRatj, try loadkeys _some_
<cheryl> Hi, wot do I do if my version of Ubuntu is no longer supported but my pc hardware is not good enough for the latest version?? :(
<anil> Good question.
<auronandace> !lubuntu | cheryl
<ubottu> cheryl: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cheryl> I'm so frustrated!!
<mneptok> cheryl: choose Xubuntu or some other lighter derivative.
<MonkeyDust> cheryl  not good enough?
<cheryl> auronandace, I'd kiss you, but too many ppl looking, ty!! ;)
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, I tried running it on a live cd 'n nothing! :(
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis:seems like the sane webpage doesnt show my device brand : (
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, my pc has not been upgraded in YEARS!!
<auronandace> cheryl: what are the specs? i got a t40 running xubuntu 12.04 fine
<cyborg_> hey i am using kubuntu 10.04 and my network manager is not connecting to mobile broadband
<cheryl> auronandace, I'm not exactly sure where to see the specs....must I look in cmos?
<auronandace> cheryl: what os do you have on it now?
<cheryl> auronandace, my concerns are I won't be able to connect using my mobile b/band dongle...
<cousteau> is anyone able to add annotations in Evince on Ubuntu 12.04?
<cyborg_> how to connect to a mobile broadband with knetworkmanager
<MonkeyDust> cyborg_  #kubuntu may be the channel you want
<cheryl> auronandace, Ubuntu 10.04 I believe. although it says 11.04 Natty, must've gradually updated 2 that 'cos I didn't change it.
<cyborg_> join #kubuntu
<haruband> Hello, anybody knows when ubuntu supports wayland window manager officially?
<auronandace> cheryl: pastebin the output of: lspci
<cheryl> auronandace, It runs fine but I can't install updates 'n restricted extras
<auronandace> cheryl: can't install updates? sounds like you got 10.10 which is no longer supported
<cousteau> haruband, as far as I know wayland is not a window manager, it's not even a desktop environment, it's a whole display server
<cousteau> just like X Window
<MonkeyDust> haruband  what cousteau  says, it's a replacement for X
<cousteau> auronandace, I think 10.10 repositories are still working
<cyborg_> MonkeyDust:i am using ubuntu 10.04 ,i recently installed kde.
<BlueEagle> haruband: It has not been decided yet.
<auronandace> cousteau: i doubt it
<cousteau> auronandace, I have 10.10 at home and I'm still able to install stuff
<cousteau> or at least was a few days ago
<thattechguy> can i get postfix to clear the queue after a certain age?
<cheryl> auronandace, Yeah, that sounds right...so now what?? :) I use a Three mobile b/band dongle that I've finally managed 2 get working fairly easily......doubt xubuntu or lubuntu will support it??
<thattechguy> or clear messages from the queue once they reach a certain age I should say
<auronandace> cousteau: you swapped the repos to oldreleases?
<cheryl> auronandace, was I meant to do somming with the pastebin thingy? lol
<openvoid_> 10.04 server can last for another 2 years with updates
<eightieskhild> no matter what I do Gimp will not open, it crashes anytime i try to run it. I have uninstalled and reinstalled it several times, as well as trying it from a diffrent Repo. I use ubutnu precise. I am lost.
<cousteau> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/ -> see?  still there...  only, no updates
<wifioregon> How do I record my desktop into a video?  I'm using 12.04 and mainly use gnome but still have unity if needed
<cousteau> auronandace, nope
<REK_007> cheryl: xubuntu and lubuntu are primarily same as ubuntu itself ... AFAIK
<wifioregon> I want to capture the desktop so I can create a guide
<MonkeyDust> wifioregon  try kazam
<wifioregon> thanks
<cousteau> REK_007, both use NetworkManager, so yes
<cheryl> auronandace, okay, I'll try lubuntu then, what is AFAIK?
<auronandace> cousteau: don't count on it staying there, it could be repurposed since 10.10 is eol
<wifioregon> MonkeyDust: I'll try Kazam thanks. INstalling now
<auronandace> cheryl: as far as i know
<cousteau> auronandace, I know, I'm in the mood of upgrading
<cousteau> actually I'm testing xubuntu 12.04 on this computer
<cheryl> auronandace, DOH!! Thank you. lol
<auronandace> cheryl: cheryl lubuntu uses the same repos
<REK_007> cheryl: As Far As I Know
<cheryl> auronandace, cool, I'll be back if there's trouble, I have irc on my android too now! lol
<auronandace> cheryl: if your dongle works in ubuntu it should in lubuntu, the underlying system is the same
<rar> wifioregon: if kazam doesn't work for you try xvidcap
<cheryl> auronandace, Cool banana's, thanks. I'll be back, no doubt. ttfn.
<auronandace> cousteau: xfce is my favourite but i've been pleasantly surprised by unity
<auronandace> cheryl: have fun
<anil> what bout that kiss
<cheryl> auronandace, do I want 64 bit???
<auronandace> cheryl: if your system is 64bit capable
<cheryl> anil,  you perve!! lol
<Na_Klar> slightly ubuntu related: what does one use for command-line audio re-encoding/resampling for audio material with more than 2 (even more than 8 ) channels? Since ffmpeg is not designed for that ..
<anil> :_)
<cheryl> auronandace, How do I know/find out?
<cousteau> auronandace, I got annoyed by the way alt-tab and dash work and intimidated by the amount of resources my 64 MB video card would probably not be able to supply, so I decided to give xfce a try
<lotuspsychje> rar:xvidcap is dead on precise, kazam is the best
<pgib> Hey guys. I'm confused.  I want to install ubuntu on a friend's computer. I am out of blank CDs.  I want to boot the install media from a USB drive.  However, the instructions on the Ubuntu site are target to Windows users and say to use this:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<auronandace> cheryl: look up your processor
<pgib> But I wish to prepare the USB drive in linux.  and I don't really want to screw around with grub today.  any other options?
<cheryl> auronandace, can't I marry u instead?? :P
<nannes> I have to install ubuntu on 30 PCs of a network. So I'll use network installation. The issue is: I have an already-configured ubuntu-box by which I made an image .img. I need to install *that* image to the others PCs cause it's been already set correctly!!
<nannes> How can I do that?
<eightieskhild> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<cousteau> so...  I think I'm affected by bug 984878 - is this bug already fixed?  (bug:  can't add annotations to PDFs in Evince)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984878 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "Add annotation button missing" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984878
<khaktoos> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<khaktoos> Justin Bieber sucks and whoever likes it is either a slut or a faggot.
<clone1018> ok
<cheryl> auronandace, they do a 32 bit .iso, I'm playing safe! :)
<cousteau> pgib, not the answer you're looking for, but have you considered buying CD-RW?
<haruband> BlueEagle: Thank you. I have some problem with wayland building, so i am curious to find out ubuntu official supporting.
<pgib> cousteau, I'm stranded right now
 * cheryl grabs auronandace with both hands and gently 'n passionately kisses him/her full on the mouth!
<P-Nuts> cheryl, "cat /proc/cpuinfo" will tell you what processor you have
<cheryl> anil, there, you happy now?
<rar> lotuspsychje: good to know. I've not upgraded to 12 myself yet. I helped a friend who lost his home directory on upgrade because it was encrypted (it was recovered)
<anil> ;-)
<cheryl> P-Nuts, Thanks, you want a kiss too? :P
<cousteau> pgib, don't usbcreator or unetbootin suit your needs?
<linXea> oh my, this place it busy.. 1733 peeps, pretty cool
<cheryl> auronandace, Intel pentium 5 3 ghz, not as bad as I thought??
<MonkeyDust> linXea  1733 logged in, not all of them busy
<ducer> hi, anyone with qualcomm gobi 2000 ?
<P-Nuts> cheryl, no, we wouldn't want to make auronandace jealous
<cheryl> auronandace, Intel pentium 4, 3 ghz, not as bad as I thought??
<cheryl> P-Nuts, auronandace didn't even BLINK!!!
<auronandace> cheryl: i was about to ask where you got the 5 from
<cousteau> cool! just what I have at home, a P4
<cheryl> auronandace, typo, bonjour mon ami.....did you enjoy my French kiss? :)
<anil> i njoyed it
<anil> ;-)
<auronandace> cheryl: lets stick to support shall we
<bazhang> cheryl, stop that
<cheryl> anil, you  need help!
<cheryl> I'm going, I'm going!
<cheryl> Thanks guys!
<ServerCrash> is there any way to ensure that Xorg detects the monitor changed, without restarting the X or server at large
<nannes> I have to install ubuntu on 30 PCs of a network. So I'll use network installation. The issue is: I have an already-configured ubuntu-box by which I made an image .img. I need to install *that* image to the others PCs cause it's been already set correctly!!
<nannes> How can I do that?
<ServerCrash> nannes, use clonezilla
<nannes> ServerCrash: does it work good even if partition-size are not the same for every pc?
<nannes> and.... have you ever used it ?
<JC617> anyone know where i can find a list of commands installed by default on Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS??
<ServerCrash> nannes it will clone entire hdd
<fattobpee> ?
<milen8204> WHy i have no additional drivers for  ATI 9250 256MB AGP Graphics Card DDR2 Memory AGP 3D Dvi S-video Card?
<ServerCrash> nannes, so each machine will have same partions and same sizes, existing content on the hdd will gone
<nannes> ServerCrash: nono I need to clone only a partition
<nannes> nono
<ServerCrash> ok, then you got to look into clonezilla about how to do that
<ServerCrash> it must be able to do that too
<nannes> I don't need that. There's another OS in everyone of them
<ServerCrash> give that it does a lot of kinds of clonning, network, disk to disk, image to disk etc etc
<Jim1> Anybody here heard of the Zeitgeist spyware ? Check your filesystem for "zeitgeist" - it's bad news !
<ServerCrash> nannes, have a look at there site
<auronandace> their
<obscurant1st> What do you call the harddsik comes with external powersupply and sits on top of the desk?
<nannes> ServerCrash: ok... but, I was thinking... what about mbr?Can I do a clone for it too, even if partition sizes aren't the same?
<smw> obscurant1st, an external hard drive
<JC617> need to verify if rsync and scp come shipped with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS or if then need to be installed first (if so, anyone can point be to something that verifies this)?
<JC617> me*
<obscurant1st> smw: is there any specifi name for this thing?, I mean isn't the passport drives also known as external harddisk drive?
<obscurant1st> specific*
<smw> obscurant1st, there is no special name for an external hard drive that needs power
<obscurant1st> smw: okay!:)
<nannes> ServerCrash: I'm doing it, but there aren't answer to that last question ^^
<smw> obscurant1st, and yes, a passport drive is also an external drive :-)
<nannes> I'd like an opinion from someone who used it..
<pgib> cousteau, no. usbcreator is on Linux.  I find it so odd that ubuntu makes it sooo simple to create a drive from Windows, but there isn't a reasonable way to create it in Ubuntu itself.  Oh well. I guess I'll try just doing a `dd` or something and see if it works.  who knows..
<pgib> *usbcreator is for Windows, sorry
<cousteau> pgib, yes, you run sudo apt-get install usbcreator and...  oh wait, no, that's on ubuntu
<cousteau> d'oh, never mind, they removed it from repos
<plm> please, anyone can help me with autohide left bar in unity 2D on Ubuntu 12.4?
<cousteau> pgib, "usb-creator-gtk" is on repos
<pgib> cousteau, hmm. unetbootn seems to work.  I really think the install guide needs to be tweaked.  but this should work I hope
<cousteau> and actually I think usb-creator is already installed
<rabbi1> how many of you had a safe and easy ubuntu 12.04 installation with all your working applications ?\
<rabbi1> rabbi1: !offtopic
<nbjensen> Hi. Why does find . | grep "string" work, but: find . | grep "string string" just returns instantly? Can't grep handle spaces
<anil> me.
<REK_007> rabbi1: am running xubuntu perfectly so far
<DexterF_> greetings
<auronandace> rabbi1: fresh install is great here
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows howto get this to recognize device: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05a9:1550 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. VEHO Filmscanner
<mneptok> !polls | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DexterF_> got a 10.04 here, would like to upgrade to 12.04. system won't let me.
<unomi> anyone experimented with ubuntuOne and common dotfiles etc?
<rabbi1> good to know at least three of them, i think i need to have poll, will be back guys :)
<cousteau> nbjensen, why not just   find . -name "*string string*"   ?
<DexterF_> update-manager -c shows no 12.04
<P-Nuts> nbjensen, use "find -name" or "find -regex" instead of piping to grep
<DexterF_> do-release-upgrade : no go either
<mneptok> DexterF_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<llutz> nbjensen: grep handles spaces, are you sure there is a "read space" between those 2 words, not a tab?
<REK_007> DexterF_: a fresh install would be better
<DexterF_> REK_007: why?
<REK_007> often system breaks while upgrading
<rabbi1> mneptok: not taking poll, i can do it only if i know the max users and min users value, else it's just opinion :P
<llutz> nbjensen: and btw, "grep -r path/ pattern"  no need for find
<MonkeyDust> DexterF_  fresh install is fresher
<phunyguy> hello everyone, Ubuntu 12.04, iPhone 4s and banshee/rhythmbox.  Is it supported yet to sync the devices with my music library? In banshee it goes through the motions, but there is no music on the device when I disconnect.  Rhythmbox didnt seem to work at all.
<llutz> err "grep -r pattern path"  *
<gbrt> Hey guys, Empathy just won't connect and it seems to be a "proxy" problem. It seems that it doesn't gets the system wide proxy preferences. Any thoughts about that?
<nbjensen> llutz: works with -r, guess the find . part messed something up
<nbjensen> llutz: thanks!
<rabbi1> gbrt: personally, never felt happy with empathy, i would suggest pidgin\
<mneptok> rabbi1: "10:12 < rabbi1> how many of you ....."  <--- that is a poll. please don't.
<rabbi1> mneptok: sure.... np
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, my XFS partition is almost full and i need to grow the partition without lose my data
<CrazyGangster> There is a way to change the partition beginning point without move all data to the first blocks (like gparted do)?
<CrazyGangster> http://i46.tinypic.com/2i9nvwm.png
<gbrt> rabbi1, yeah, I have get this answer before. :)
<gbrt> rabbi1, Seems like you're not alone on that.
<ssbr_> how do I access the preferences menu from the command-line? (I have turned off unity / am using xmonad)
<gbrt> rabbi1, With pidgin it does works outta the box?
<ssbr_> I want to change some global settings, like the default font (which is some weird proprietary Canonical font)
<ssbr_> eh, default monospace font
<rabbi1> gbrt: i am happy with what pidgin offers, easy for me.....
<CrazyGangster> some1?
<gbrt> rabbi1, Yeah, I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<rabbi1> ssbr_: version ?
<ssbr_> rabbi1: uh, how do I check?
<ssbr_> I didn't install this OS.
<james296> does anyone here know if its at all possible to remove the blank spacing in the left hand side of the Go menu?
<james296> or any of the other menus?
<rabbi1> ssbr_: how is it to look ?
<ssbr_> rabbi1: I don't understand
<rabbi1> ssbr_: do u know to use terminal ?
<ssbr_> rabbi1: Yes.
<ssbr_> aha, found it
<ssbr_> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ssbr_> how do I open the system settings in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, from the command line?
<rabbi1> ssbr_: o great, install ubuntu-tweak......
<rabbi1> ssbr_: from ubuntu-tweak u will be able to change all fonts
<MonkeyDust> ssbr_  gnome-control-settings
<ssbr_> rabbi1: I just want to open the normal system configuration menu
<ssbr_> MonkeyDust: thank you
<ssbr_> eh, you mean -center right?
<MonkeyDust> ssbr_  center, not settings, correct
<nannes> I have to install ubuntu on 30 PCs of a network through network installation, cloning an already-configured linux partition to every pc, with clonezilla. The issue is: what about mbr? I think it's troubling to do a clone for it too, as the partition sizes aren't the same!!!
<nannes> So, grub needs to be *installed* in every machine at the same time (and not cloned). How can I do it?
<rabbi1> ssbr_: you can't change the font there
<pwasek> I am getting this messange when trying to join  a winxp to a samba PDC pc_server/srv_netlog_nt.c:669(_netr_ServerAuthenticate3)
<pwasek> <pwasek>   _netr_ServerAuthenticate: no challenge sent to client TESTPC  then when i try to log in it says duplicate name on network any
<ssbr_> man, what
<ssbr_> you're right
<ssbr_> what happened to the visual settings configuration menus? :(
<joelio> I'm having realy difficlulty disabling screen blanking in 12.04 gnome-classic. I've disabled via gsettings and have an xset -dpms script.. but no joy, still get the screen blank
 * joelio wonders if it's an nvidia driver issue or something
<rabbi1> ssbr_: u moved from unity to gnome, some options are unavailable....
<ssbr_> rabbi1: aren't they available on regular gnome systems?
<rabbi1> ssbr_: nope, ubuntu-tweak is for your rescue......
<rabbi1> ssbr_: also have a look at gnome extension site....
<ssbr_> so wait, the only way to configure fonts on a gnome system is to download ubuntu-tweak
<ssbr_> even though ubuntu-tweak is for ubuntu, which runs unity?
<joelio> ssbr_: gnome-tweak-tool
<fidel> ssbr_: you need the gnome-tweak-tool ;)
<MarkiteN> ssbr_: find "myunity"
<fidel> which has "gnome" in its name for the gnome-stuff
<phunyguy> hello everyone, Ubuntu 12.04, iPhone 4s and banshee/rhythmbox.  Is it supported yet to sync the devices with my music library? In banshee it goes through the motions, but there is no music on the device when I disconnect.  Rhythmbox didnt seem to work at all.
<MarkiteN> ssbr_: but if only you using 12.04 or above..
<fidel> on the other hand there is myunity for the unity things ...and ubuntu-tweak for ...well partly both
<ssbr_> I was sure this used to be less complicated
<rabbi1> ssbr_: myunity is good too
<fidel> isnt complicated at all ;)
<ssbr_> fidel: on KDE you just open the system default config editor
<fidel> ssbr_: then use kde ;)
<ssbr_> rather than dealing with like 5 different suggestions for configuration editors
<ssbr_> I don't even know how I'm running gnome.
<ssbr_> I'm just running xmonad and gedit, man
<fidel> ssbr_: select it at the login-manager
<rabbi1> fidel: ssbr_: perfect. !! u made the choice. go ahead///
<lotuspsychje> found USB scanner (vendor=0x05a9, product=0x1550) at libusb:001:002
<lotuspsychje>   # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by
<lotuspsychje>   # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.
<ssbr_> woot, that worked
<ssbr_> thanks for your help folks
<rabbi1> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com
 * nannes goes to study the modern novel -.-
<Asandari> I have a drive with two partitions on it, but it only shows one mount point (/dev/sdb1) with the full 2TBs. The partitions are encrypted. Is this normal? It was partitioned under windows so I'm assuming it's the MBR scheme.
<drdozer> hi - I've managed to completely trash my /etc/apache2 directory
<drdozer> what module should I reinstall to make it again?
<Osakasa> Hi, is there a way to update HUD or check if i'm using the latest version? I'm playing music with Audacious and i have no control with HUD
<haruband> Is there some useful filesystem recovery tool? I deleted some important directory bemistake.
<haruband> My filesystem is ext4
<MonkeyDust> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<haruband> Thank you!
<rabbi1> !great
<Asandari> Ah, I see my problem. It's actually GPT, but fdisk doesn't support it either way.
<sancas19> i cannot start ubuntu :(
<rabbi1> I have installed a language, and added and changed input method as ibus in language settings. but i am unable to see the language in ibus to add it ..... ??
<Ocelot_The_Cat> Test
<sancas19> i got error http://pastebin.com/mrXtLyZM when i tryed enter to ubuntu
<Sidewinder> Ocelot_The_Cat, It's workin'. :-)
<Sidewinder> !pm > Ocelot_The_Cat
<ubottu> Ocelot_The_Cat, please see my private message
<samsul> !pm > samsul
<ubottu> samsul, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> how come after sane found my negative scanner, xsane cant scan device?
<osmosis> how do I get rid of the sticky windows stickey mouse behavior? the edge of the screen always grabs my cursor when I am trying to go between screens, and when I am trying to drag windows across too.
<pgib> cousteau,  maybe this unetbootn program actually does suck.  The resulting device doesn't seem to boot.  Oh well.  I'll have to wait until I can get CDs and try the disk method I guess. Thanks for the help anyways
<pgib> *the installed ubuntu partition doesn't boot. The USB drive did fine
<phunyguy> hello everyone, Ubuntu 12.04, iPhone 4s and banshee/rhythmbox.  Is it supported yet to sync the devices with my music library? In banshee it goes through the motions, but there is no music on the device when I disconnect.  Rhythmbox didnt seem to work at all.
<watermark> Why are the torrent links to the isos so buried...they used to be easy to find.  Where are torrent links, or the alternate isos for that matter?
<iceroot> !torrents
<ubottu> Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<iceroot> watermark:
<watermark> thanks
<wylde> osmosis: System Settings >> Displays   turn off sticky edges
<ohad> hi
<pgib> ok, this is a cool one: I used unetbootn to create a bootable USB. I installed onto my 128GB SDD drive.  The system only boots if my usb drive is in the system (then it starts up the OS installed on the internal SDD).  I guess I can just do a grub-install or something?
<joao> hey
<joao> anybody here?
<joao> i need some help
<bazhang> joao, ask a question then
<phunyguy> !ask | joao
<ubottu> joao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Un_Bagels> I have multiple users on my box, and I want them to both have auto-mount access to an external USB HDD, regardless of who else is logged in.  Is there an easy way to do this?
<joao> okok. I'm Thinking on upgrading my ubuntu to 12.04. My current version. If i only had Ubuntu installed on the PC, it would be easy as pie. However, I also have windows installed (on a different partition). Will it override if i upgrade it from the update client?
<lelamal_> joao: no
<flavio_Pe> br?
<wylde> !br | flavio_Pe
<ubottu> flavio_Pe: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<joao> there's no chance of that happening at all? Second question: I need to format a partition containing UBUNTU on my other PC. It also has windows 7 in it. My ubuntu partition is in ext4 format (i think this is how it's called) and the boot menu is grub. How do I format ubuntu's partition, and restore it to NTFS? Will I continue using GRUB as the boot menu?
<flavio_Pe> tks
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, my XFS partition is almost full and i need to grow the partition without lose my data
<CrazyGangster> There is a way to change the partition beginning point without move all data to the first blocks (like gparted do)?
<joao> I need to format a partition containing UBUNTU on my other PC. It also has windows 7 in it. My ubuntu partition is in ext4 format (i think this is how it's called) and the boot menu is grub. How do I format ubuntu's partition, and restore it to NTFS? Will I continue using GRUB as the boot menu?
<Un_Bagels> I have multiple users on my box, and I want them to both have auto-mount access to an external USB HDD, regardless of who else is logged in.  Is there an easy way to do this?
<lelamal_> !patience | joao
<ubottu> joao: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kapz> Un_Bagels, add user to plugdev group...
<joao> my bad.
<Un_Bagels> what iis plugdev kapz ?
<Un_Bagels> I can add users, kapz i just wanted more info
<kapz> it's a system group for mounting drives and such stuff...
<Un_Bagels> *add users to groups
<Un_Bagels> kapz and this will make auto-mount of external drives on login, and can have both user accounts accessing the same drive, theoretically simultaneously?
<kapz> yes.....as far as I know...also you would have to give users permission to add/delete files on said partitions (by granting access to the dir in which usb partition is mounted)
<rabbi1> just downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.49.run , how can i install it ?
<Un_Bagels> tyvm kapz
<Un_Bagels> If I make a new user, can I copy settings from user1 to user2 upon/after creation?
<KM0201> rabbi1: why not just use the driver in the driver manager?
<kapz> rabbi1, there should bea readme included or on the websitte...
<kapz> ur welcome Un_Bagels
<rabbi1> KM0201: tried all drivers available by default, but no luck, :(
<systest> At the risk of sounding like a troll.  What are others who can't work with Gnome3||Unity  planning to do going forward?
 * systest can't stay at natty forever
<KM0201> rabbi1: hmm, which nvidia do you have?
<bazhang> systest, #ubuntu-offtopic
<skelterjohn_> hi - having an issue. when i try to log in it gets stuck saying "Logging in..."
<rabbi1> 630a 7 series KM0201
<kapz> Un_Bagels, that would be tricky to say...so not sure.
<skelterjohn_> i can "sudo restart lightdm" via ssh, but still can't log in
<KM0201> hmm, never heard of that one.
<skelterjohn_> i just installed xmonad, and edited some xmonad specific files. then the problem started happening, so i uninstalled it and reverted those files
<skelterjohn_> but i still can't log in
<skelterjohn_> can anyone help me trouble-shoot?
<bazhang> !enter | skelterjohn_
<ubottu> skelterjohn_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rabbi1> KM0201: 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation C68 [GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a] [10de:053b] (rev a2)
<ainur> Hello. Recently I have upgraded my ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04. After my installation of VMware 4.0.3 there was a problem at vm tools/modules and I 've got that error: unable to start services for vmware . I searched a bit about it and I found a solution but in order to apply it I should install a script but I don't know if I should trust it. Do you have to propose me something about it? (PS I can paste the solution if you need, it was at askub
<ainur> untu btw)
<princethakur> pinky >
<xizk> hello
<skelterjohn_> hi - having an issue. when i try to log in it gets stuck saying "Logging in...". i can "sudo restart lightdm" via ssh, but still can't log in. i just installed xmonad, and edited some xmonad specific files. then the problem started happening, so i uninstalled it and reverted those files. but i still can't log in. can anyone help me trouble-shoot?
<xizk> How do I "make" a file? :(
<Fat-Thing> hi i got vbox on my ubuntu 10.04 with winxp sp3 but i can't find my ubuntu hard drives what seems to be the problem?
<xizk> aka, have program and source, but tried using 'make' on it but it didn't work
<osmosis> wylde, THANK YOU
<skelterjohn_> xizk: you need to write a makefile
<skelterjohn_> google "makefile tutorial"
<xizk> it has one
<oCean> skelterjohn_: please don't just send others to google
<skelterjohn_> oCean: sometimes that's the best place for them to go.
<xizk> i ran "make -f Makefile" within the directory
<skelterjohn_> xizk: what does it say?
<bazhang> skelterjohn_, dont do it here. ever.
<Un_Bagels> If I make a new user, can I copy settings from user1 to user2 upon/after creation?
<xizk> sometimes I like talking to actual people, instead of using a premade page
<skelterjohn_> xizk: what does it say when you run make?
<polandeer> Hello, I'm having problems building ffmpeg
<ainur> Any thoughts about my VMware issue? :S
<polandeer> The configure line is in the build section here (not trying to actually use an arch PKGBUILD): http://repo.stephenmac.com/sourcepkgs/ffmpeg/PKGBUILD
<polandeer> Used instructions here: https://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide
<polandeer> Error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/987495/
<skelterjohn_> when i try to log in it gets stuck saying "Logging in...". i can "sudo restart lightdm" via ssh to get back to the startup screen, but still can't log in. i think it might be because i just installed xmonad, and edited some xmonad specific files - then the problem started happening immediately, so i uninstalled it and reverted those files. but i still can't log in. can anyone help me trouble-shoot?
<polandeer> I successfully build x264
<rabbi1> I have installed a language, and added and changed input method as ibus in language settings. but i am unable to see the language in ibus to add it ..... ??
<polandeer> Anyone?
<joao> http://askubuntu.com/questions/136925/how-do-i-format-my-format-my-ubuntu-partitionext4-and-keep-my-windows-partitio
<xizk> it says a bunch of stuff
<skelterjohn_> for instance? :) make a pastebin
<Griffrez> Good Afternoon.
<Griffrez> C:
<joao> What is the portuguese or brazilian server/room?
<arifin> Hi.all
<Griffrez> Sei lá.
<oCean> !br | joao
<ubottu> joao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-br joao
<polandeer> Okay, let me summarize it... Configure line: http://repo.stephenmac.com/sourcepkgs/ffmpeg/PKGBUILD (build() section); Tutorial: https://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide; Error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/987495/
<Griffrez> #ubuntu-pt
<Griffrez> He wants #ubuntu-pt
<Griffrez> Mostly likely
<Griffrez> Most*
<xizk> can I paste it to you in private?
<arifin> Hi..
<skelterjohn_> certainly
<polandeer> xizk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<skelterjohn_> i'm not a make expert, but i'm able to use it to do most basic things...so something might jump out at me
<arifin> i can't install while log in kde dekstop..
<polandeer> arifin: Even with 'sudo apt-get install package'
<user1> how to reconfigure a package?
<polandeer> dpkg-reconfigure package
<user1> polandeer:  thx
<Wade> =)hello
<Griffrez> I'm not a current Ubuntu user... I'm mostly a gamer, so, I don't see much purpose. I'm not here to troll or anything, just saying.
<samba35> hello
<Griffrez> Greetings, fellow.
<Wade> can anyone help me with my ubuntu please
<samba35> can some one recommand good arm motherboard
<polandeer> Wade: Just ask
<Myr> Wade, what is the problem
<samba35> and how much it cost
<Wade> when i install ubuntu 12.04 or any linux os..the power n battery icon is missing..how to fix it
<bazhang> !ot | samba35
<ubottu> samba35: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> samba35: try ##hardware channel
<skelterjohn_> Ubuntu is getting stuck on the login screen - I enter my password and hit return and it accepts it, but doesn't get paste writing "logging in..." on the screen. anyone know how to trouble shoot this?
<duncan-nz> samba35, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<hceylan> hello i Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz laptop
<hceylan> I am doing some profiling
<hceylan> I would like to temporarily boost the cpu
<ainur>  Hello. Recently I have upgraded my ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04. After my installation of VMware 4.0.3 there was a problem at vm tools/modules and I 've got that error: unable to start services for vmware . I searched a bit about it and I found a solution but in order to apply it I should install a script but I don't know if I should trust it. The solution was at askubuntu.com, what should I do?
<hceylan> I used to know how to do that
<hceylan> but forgot it
<skelterjohn_> hceylan: that's typically a BIOS issue rather than an OS issue
<samba35> ok
<wynx> skelterjohn_ I have same problem.
<xizk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/987519/ there you go
<skelterjohn_> wynx: did you recently install an extra window manager? i believe that's at the core of my problem
<Wade> can anyone solve my problem about missing battery n power icon in ubuntu?
<skelterjohn_> xizk: there is a compile error in the C code
<skelterjohn_> not a make issue
<hceylan> thnx skelter, but just to make su
<halakar> hey guys, is there a way to tweak my file manager on 12.04LTS so I can quickly switch between detail view and icon view when browsing directories...?
<hceylan> make sure, I don' mean cpu scaling
<hceylan> ı would like to stop the downscaling to cool the cpu
<skelterjohn_> hceylan: what do you mean by 'boost' then?
<Wade> help me please
<skelterjohn_> i see...i don't know how to do that, sorry
<hceylan> when cpu is not used it clocks it doen right?
<hceylan> I would like to disable that
<polandeer> Wade: System Settings -> Power
<hceylan> *down clocks*
<wynx> skelterjohn_ no, I have standard desktop version
<skelterjohn_> hceylan: yes, depending on the CPU you've got
<hceylan> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz
<skelterjohn_> wynx: i was able to log in just fine until i started fooling around with xmonad
<gayan> #sakai
<skelterjohn_> i tried to roll it back, but to no avail
<hceylan> is ther an echo X > /sys/xxx to disable this and set the clock speed to max?
<skelterjohn_> hceylan: certainly with that one
<Wade> polandeer-->> i have try..not working
<skelterjohn_> hceylan: i don't know if you can disable it or not
<JessicaW> can anyone explain what "debconf-set-selections" is for? everything I've read so far just confuses me more.
<hceylan> Too bad!, I making smal changes and try to see the difference. But the dynamic clocking drives me nuts
<polandeer> Wade: Not sure then. I'm on a desktop :P
<Wade> =)thanks ..
<wolfcore> skelterjohn_: can you log in from plain X?
<wylde> !info cpufreqd | hceylan
<ubottu> hceylan: cpufreqd (source: cpufreqd): fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (precise), package size 78 kB, installed size 380 kB
<hceylan> thanks folks will try that
<wylde> !info indicator-cpufreq | hceylan
<ubottu> hceylan: indicator-cpufreq (source: indicator-cpufreq): CPU frequency scaling indicator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.4-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 19 kB, installed size 338 kB
<skelterjohn_> wolfcore: how would i do that? do you mean open use ssh -X?
<hceylan> I got indicator-cpufreq installed already. But for some reason it does not work
<skelterjohn_> wolfcore: in case you do, i can open a gnome-terminal through ssh _X
<hceylan> it seems to set it to 'performance' /the highest clock rate). but in pratice it does not...
<wylde> hceylan: works here, I open the menu and click performance and my Processors stay at 3.2Ghz
<ircnode0> can I list what desktops have installed in terminal?
<mafiaboy> hi guyss.........if i wanna contribute code to unity ......and wanna download it's source code how ....could i do it
<wylde> !dev | mafiaboy
<ubottu> mafiaboy: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<oCean> hceylan: how do you check it changes or not?
<hceylan> wylde, in my case it shows the clock is set to highest, but profiling shows incostents times
<hceylan> that's why I think it doesn't work
<hceylan> if I do the second profiling right after the first one
<hceylan> the difference is huge
<wolfcore> skelterjohn_: can you `sudo stop lightdm` to drop back to the console?
<duncan-nz> I have a question about LibreOffice Base, there's no-one in their channel so I'll ask here.
<wylde> hceylan: ahh, moment. I'll see if I have some additional lib installed.
<skelterjohn_> wolfcore: i have been doing "sudo restart lightdm" to try to log in again, and that brings me back to the normal login screen
<hceylan> wylde, my observation may make sense right?
<skelterjohn_> should i still run 'stop'?
<duncan-nz> How can I find out why Base is rejecting my entry data with a '/' in the entry? Shouldn't I be able to change the data type and make it work?
<oCean> hceylan: when changing modes, I think you should see the value for cpu MHz (in /proc/cpuinfo) change too
<ceti331_> hi , do you advise on Ubuntu on Android here ?
<wolfcore> skelterjohn_: I think that perhaps if you drop back to the console you can login from there
<hceylan> oCean, Let me check...
<ceti331_> I am curious if ubuntu for android will run on the HTC one - quadcore device
<skelterjohn_> wolfcore: what would that buy me?
<wolfcore> skelterjohn_: once you're logged in you can check the logs
<skelterjohn_> i'm logged in remotely
<skelterjohn_> i can check the logs from here
<wolfcore> then do it
<skelterjohn_> i'll pastebin ~/.xsession-errors in a sec
<skelterjohn_> (i didn't know where they were until 30 seconds ago)
<hceylan> oCean, you are right, when I change from 'conservative' to 'performance' I see that the cpuinfo reports 2200 instead of 800
<wolfcore> skelterjohn_: /var/log
<hceylan> But I think something is definitely wrong here
<hceylan> it may be the kernel is not properly using this information
<wolfcore> skelterjohn_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rabbi1> rhythmbox doesn't open on selecting from the notification panel in 12.04 ,...... :(
<wynx> In syslog the last process is: Kernel logging (proc) stopped
<skelterjohn_> wolfcore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/987540/
<hceylan> Cause I am profiling a single threaded application, if I start 2  profiling then the second one gives me 8000 msecs, but if I run only one profiling instance then the result is 11000 msecs
<skelterjohn_> wolfcore: also, ~/.xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/987541/
<JessicaW> anyone familiar with purging a value from debconf db that doesn't seem to want to go away?
<hceylan> That's why I think the clock setting doesn't work
<BenB> how do I configure thinice gtk theme in 12.04 ?
<hceylan> I'll check the bios
<spm_Draget> I installed ubuntu 12.04 x64 via the alternate CD. I configured the system and as for additional software, I only choose openssh server. I thought since it is the desktop alternate cd, the graphical desktop is installed anyways. But after finishing and rebooting, I am greeted by a console login. What package do I need to install for the defualt (unity?) desktop?
<rabbi1> is it a bug ?
<wylde> spm_Draget:  ubuntu-desktop
<wynx> rabbi1: yes, i had too
<spm_Draget> wylde: Thanks. Did I just forget to select it in the alternate installer or is it supposed to be installed automatically and something went wrong?
<Osakasa> Hi, is there a way to update HUD or check if i'm using the latest version? I'm playing music with Audacious and i have no control with HUD. i write e.g. Stop, HUD is searching commands but finds none
<rabbi1> wynx: rhythmbox ?
<wylde> spm_Draget: I'm not 100% sure. I "believe" if you used the Desktop Alternate cd it should have installed the desktop. (There's and alternate for desktop and server)
<rabbi1> wynx: and song change displays a big dialog box :D
<kinenkaya> lol
<spm_Draget> wylde: I picked the dekstop alternate I am pretty sure o.o
<wylde> spm_Draget: nvm, I'm wrong on that
<wynx> rabbi1: yes, the button play/pause is always loading
<spm_Draget> 'ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso' Oh well. I will just install ubuntu-desktop - tha tshould give me the same system anyways
<wylde> spm_Draget: yeah sorry. I miust need more coffee. I suppose it's an option that may have gotten missed
<rabbi1> wynx: raised a bug ?
<wynx> rabbi1: no
<ZenMaster> Hi guys.
<ZenMaster> Awesome weekend in long beach wale watching. :) Now I am back here in front of five moniters. :D
<rabbi1> wynx: have u tried using IMStatus plugin in rhythmbox, guess even that has a bug too .....
<phunyguy> hello everyone, Ubuntu 12.04, iPhone 4s and banshee/rhythmbox.  Is it supported yet to sync the devices with my music library? In banshee it goes through the motions, but there is no music on the device when I disconnect.  Rhythmbox didnt seem to work at all.
<SpudULike> Hello room.  My laptop has built in bluetooth which isn't very good.  I want to use a USB Bluetooth dongle.  How do I turn off the built-in bluetooth?  There is a hardware switch, but this will also kill the wifi, so I need some other options.  Thanks in advance.
<rabbi1> when ever i receive a  message, pidgin pops a notification even after i have viewed the message, the notification just stays there, guess it happens only while rhythmbox is on ...... bug in IMStatus plugin too
<wylde> !brainstorm | osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<wynx> rabbil: i didn't try. I use empathy and notifications work properly
<wynx> skelterjohn_ , wolfcore: did you guys find something?
<wylde> !iphone | phunyguy
<ubottu> phunyguy: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<wolfcore> wynx: no.
<treble54> during an update through Update Manager, my wifi disconnected unfortunately; is it safe to kill the update manager?
<treble54> "sudo apt-get update" is not able to do anything due to locks from what I'm guessing is the Update manager
<_Jeremy_> SpudULike: try opening unity and typing "bluetooth".
<jay__> hello, i need some apache config help on ubuntu server
<wylde> jay__:  #ubuntu-server may be more appropriate/helpful.
<jay__> thanks
<killer> hi guys....if i need to get source code of a particular program using console.....how should i get it ?
<ceti331_> sudo apt-get build-deps i think ?
<ceti331_> sudo apt-get install --build-deps ?
<wylde> killer: 'sudo apt-get source <packagename>'
<wynx> anybody know what means http://paste.ubuntu.com/987596/
<trism> killer: what wylde said without the sudo
<ceti331_> where do i get 'build-deps' from - thats what i've been using
<wylde> whoops, right, don't need sudo to get source.
<SpudULike> _Jeremy_, that brings up the Bluetooth settings panel?  I can turn 'bluetooth' on and off, but how do I control a specific bluetooth 'dongle'?
<ceti331_> i've never heard of 'apt-get' source'
<trism> ceti331_: build-dep does get the build dependencies, but not the source
<trism> ceti331_: build-dep is useful when actually rebuilding the source though
<jay__> hi need help with apache server
<wylde> ceti331_:  'man apt-get' ;) Apt can do lots of handy things
<ceti331_> apt-get is awesome i miss it on windows & mac
<killer> for unity's source code "apt-get source unity"?
<trism> killer: yes
<trism> killer: depending on what you want to do, you may also want to install bzr and get the upstream source at lp:unity
<ceti331_> is "apt-get build-dep" a superset, subset or seperate step to "apt-get source"
<Zowszx> this apt have super cool powers
<eliotn> hello
<_Jeremy_> SpudULike: You'll probably need to blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.
<eliotn> I need help with replacing one of my ubuntu partitions with window
<eliotn> *windows
<trism> ceti331_: apt-get build-dep installs the -dev packages necessary to build the package (from the debian/control Build-Depends field)
<phunyguy> wylde: I amnot having issues with the procedures of adding music.  I am having an issue with Ubuntu not working properly.
<killer> i got 2 tar files one is "original.tar.gz" and other "ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz"
<eliotn> do you have to reinstall ubuntu in order to replace one ubuntu partition with windows?
<ceti331_> headers for libraries.. ? debug libs for debug builds perhaps
<trism> ceti331_: indeed
<SpudULike> _Jeremy_, that sounds like the sort of thing. man modprobe away
<reCAPTCHA> Hi. I am trying to open a program remotely on another computer using ssh. However, I get this error:  Unable to open display    Aborted.
<aaas> im trying to install acroread and it wants to install HUNDREDS of i386 packages, isn't there a 64bit version?
<Zowszx> can someone tell me a good program to create apilicativos in c #, c + +?
<dimago> hi
<dimago> whta is the channel for ubuntu brazil?
<wolfcore> Zowszx: a good program? Just write it
<dimago> what*
<wylde> !br | dimago
<ubottu> dimago: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dimago> thank you wyggler2
<dimago> thank you wylde
<wylde> phunyguy: if you're sure the issue is the ubuntu package you're using I'd suggest filing a bug. 'ubuntu-bug <packagename>'
<_Jeremy_> exit
<phunyguy> wylde, what I am not sure about is if my phone is supported ornot.
<phunyguy> wylde, like I said, it goes through the motions, but doesnt actually add the music properly.
<wylde> phunyguy: yeah, well that's the "joy" of proprietary hardware :(
<phunyguy> wylde, it was free.  :)
<phunyguy> I just wish I could add music to it.
<wynx> anybody know what means http://paste.ubuntu.com/987596/
<wylde> phunyguy: that's always a good price :) Sadly, I don't use those devices so the links I offered was all I had. Sorry I couldn't be of more assistance.
<phunyguy> back to square1.
<eloystebam> spanish?
<Zowszx> which the command to identify?
<eloystebam> speak spanish?
<Captain_Proton> phunyguy, what happen! I just did this last week
<phunyguy> Captain_Proton: whatdo you mean?
<eloystebam> #es
<Captain_Proton> you trying to add music to ubuntu one or get your music to ubuntuone music on the phone
<wylde> !es | eloystebam
<ubottu> eloystebam: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<phunyguy> Captain_Proton: trying to get my collection ontomy iphone from ubuntu
<phunyguy> onto my*
<Captain_Proton> phunyguy, have you try Banshee iphone is supported
<phunyguy> Captain_Proton: banshee goes through the motions, but it doesnt really add themusic.
<phunyguy> Captain_Proton:  it's almost as if the music gets added to the filesystem, but not added to the database properly on the phone
<MaRiNc> hello alls
<MaRiNc> have  ppl  here :D
<Captain_Proton> phunyguy,  have you seen this
<Captain_Proton> phunyguy, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/transfer-music-media-ipod-ios-device-linux/
<Pakado> Hey guys! quick question im pretty new to ubuntu and i have an Acer Revo 70 and the HDMI output won't work at all how do i get the drivers for it or are they not available? Searched everywhere :(
<phunyguy> Captain_Proton: that software package is already installed and a newer version than the one in the ppa.
<phunyguy> Captain_Proton: i can see the phone in banshee, and can browse the filesystem, but music wont add properly.
<Captain_Proton> phunyguy, well in the end you could install wine then Itunes
<phunyguy> Captain_Proton: if I was to do that, I would just load up the macbook I got for free as well, but I hate that thing.
<Chat8755> Www.niceorhot.com
<Chat8755> Www.niceorhot.com
<phunyguy> wheee spam
<Chat8755> Kick me out
<Chat8755> Www.niceorhot.com
<Chat8755> No spam
<Chat8755> Just à joke
<Captain_Proton> phunyguy, oohhh the joy of apple products :D
<Chat8755> But in here you're so serious
<wylde> !ot | Chat8755
<ubottu> Chat8755: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Chat8755> Yeah i was only kidding
<Chat8755> Not gonna happen again
<Pakado> anyone help with a HDMI issue?
<maverick_> hi all, if i delete all the  lib-dev from the system, the programs will work on ubuntu?
<phunyguy> !ask | Pakado
<ubottu> Pakado: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Chat8755> No soumd
<pgib> I know how to list installed applications via utilities, but is there a single file that lists these?  I'm browsing through an old drive and it would be nice to remember what I had instaleld
<Pakado> !ask HDMI Issue with acer revo 70
<ubottu> Pakado: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uuser> need help please! i got "mount.nfs4: connection timed out" at boot and the system won't start, also in recovery mode. (linux mint here, but i think they have many things in common)
<phunyguy> Pakado, just ask your question in the channel.  Don't be vague.
<MonkeyDust> !mint| uuser
<ubottu> uuser: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<fraterm> Proxy configuration in ubuntu with Chrome has recently become rather troublesome for me.
<uuser> ubottu: ok, thanks
<n1ckn4me09876543> hey guys, anyone here know a program for linux (ubuntu) that works like FreeMake?   freemake is a program that rips of flv from online flash videos
<reynir> Hello. I can't start update-manager. It doesn't give any errors, it just doesn't show.
<BobMarley_> hello
<BobMarley_> i want to know if there is a feature that could give me the possibility to search for a word in all opened files with kate
<Logan_> n1ckn4me09876543: http://alternativeto.net/software/freemake-video-downloader/?platform=linux&license=free
<pgib> is there a way to list the equivalent of `dpkg --get-selections` without access to dpkg  (mounted an old ubuntu install)
<ptrkmj> do i really need recommended packages when installing wine? i mean, the difference is huge, without recommends there is 15 packages to install, with recommends the number rises to 126.
<maverick_> ptrkmj,  install winetricks, to get the framework and librarys
<ceti331_> does ubuntu run well on  the following phones : galaxy s2, galaxy-nexus, htc one x
<n1ckn4me09876543> thnx Logan_
<Logan_> n1ckn4me09876543: No problem.
<reynir> ceti331_: I don't think ubuntu runs well on nearly any phone
<delinquentme> grep "devise" -r ./ *.rb       .. only searches within .rb files
<delinquentme> what if i *only* want to search files called notes.rb   ?
<wylde> BobMarley_: #kubuntu may provide more insight.
<ceti331_> with XFCE /
<delinquentme> grep "devise" -r ./ notes.rb     ...isnt doing it
<MonkeyDust> ceti331_  i think you've heard something about ubuntu and android
<maverick_> hi all, if i delete all the  lib-dev from the system, the programs will work on ubuntu?
<ceti331_> yes
<reynir> delinquentme: sounds like you're looking for "find"
<ceti331_> someone was telling me on android they had it running on an HTC HD2
<delinquentme> so do a find then pipe to grep?
<delinquentme> im looking for a string "devise" only within the notes.rb files within multiple dirs
<maverick_> ceti331_,  nice :D !! and the updates of ubuntu will work too?
<MonkeyDust> ceti331_  start here : http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<reynir> delinquentme: RTF man page
<delinquentme> reynir, awesome help -1
<mcphail> reynir: this isn't #debian
<LjL> reynir: "read" would have done just as well.
<trism> delinquentme: find /path/to/search/ -name 'notes.rb' -exec grep -nH 'devise' {} \;
<reynir> RTF is short-hand for read
<LjL> reynir: yes, saves a whole character... just please don't use it
<delinquentme> im sure
<wylde> ceti331_: ---->  /msg alis list *ubuntu*phone* will help you find more appropriate channels for that.
<ceti331_> cool
<delinquentme> ceti331_,  #freenode also has people who are paid to do that  .... super helpful
<ZetaRC12> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<LjL> delinquentme: paid to do what?
<designbybeck> has anyone use the Ubuntu Customization Kit? UCK and if so do you know if there is an IRC Channel for it?
<delinquentme> Lij help freenoders find channels and with all kinds of misc stuff
<reynir> Is anyone using xmonad? I have experienced a few episodes where all keyboard input is ignored except for 1) media keys, 2) ctrl+alt+sysrq-S-U-B
<wylde> !alis | designbybeck
<ubottu> designbybeck: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<LjL> delinquentme: erm, i doubt that's very accurate, most freenode staffers are volunteers
<designbybeck> thank you wylde
<reynir> Also I don't seem to be able to start update-manager, the GUI
<delinquentme> oh are they?
<wylde> designbybeck:  eg. /msg alis list *UCK*
<wylde> designbybeck: np :)
<delinquentme> well then they're just plain awesome
<mefrio> does anyone know if it is possible to sync iOS 5 music with Ubuntu?
<reynir> delinquentme: Man pages are actually really resourceful. You should really consider try reading some. I have learnt a lot from reading man pages.
<wolfcore> reynir: I use dwm but maybe I can help you troubleshoot
<mcphail> reynir: the man page for "find" is notoriously unhelpful - almost as unhelpful as the phrase "RTFM"
<reynir> wolfcore: Thanks. I don't think it's a TWM-issue. I suspect it's X.org. It's hard to debug since it happens somewhat rarely (~once every second day perhaps)
<wolfcore> reynir: have you checked your X log/s?
<reynir> wolfcore: Yes. I found gajim had crashed (or rather, it was some libgtk library gajim was using, I think)
<reynir> But it also happens when I'm not using gajim
<crappycomputerow> hi ppl
<reynir> Hello crappycomputerow
<crappycomputerow> im on ubuntu 12.04
<reynir> Me too
<crappycomputerow> hi reynir
<LinuX2half> Is it possible to install Ubuntu without GRUB replacing MBR?
<crappycomputerow> how you like it?
<MonkeyDust> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reynir> It was ok, until xmonad started being buggy
<crappycomputerow> its a bit chopy here
<crappycomputerow> flash seems to crash everything
<crappycomputerow> i beieve its the processor
<crappycomputerow> believe
<reynir> Is askubuntu supported by canonical?
<maheanuu> Good Morning, I would appreciate it if someone might help me removing a application and then re-installing it, it is a skype problem and only occurred after the re installation of 10.04.4
<MonkeyDust> crappycomputerow  did you have a support question?
<crappycomputerow> go to software cnter
<designbybeck> maheanuu:  why are you still using 10.04?
<reynir> designbybeck: Perhaps because it's Stable
<crappycomputerow> i want to install xp pro
<crappycomputerow> then ubuntu
<crappycomputerow> but i lost system disc
<MonkeyDust> !enter| crappycomputerow
<ubottu> crappycomputerow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<designbybeck> reynir: stable, but might not support newer hardware if that was the case
<wylde> LinuX2half: yes, you copuld choose to install grub to a usb thumb/pendrive, so that to boot ubuntu you would have to boot from that device.
<wylde> could*
<maheanuu> designbybeck, I installed it after having a major hd failure and did the install of Lucid 10.04.4 LTS 64 bit
<LinuX2half> wylde: I see. Thanks.
<maheanuu> designbybeck, should I be using something faster?  I like the layout of 10.XX
<reynir> designbybeck: 10.04 is the latest ubuntu stable that has been out for longer than $(time-since-12.04)
<crappycomputerow> can anyone hep me with appropriate distr ubuntu 12.04 seems to crash for me , im prety sure hard ware is to blame
<Zowszx> backtrack is a good distribution?
<DJones> !backtrack | Zowszx
<ubottu> Zowszx: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<crappycomputerow> maheanuu wats are comp specs
<azertyui> backtrack is for crack distribution
<roasted> Question - If you guys hit the super key, then type "files" and hit enter, does Nautilus appear on your screen as the primary window? It comes up as primary on other systems but on my laptop I can't just begin typing "Pictures" to go into pictures, I have to click to enable it as the primary, and then type pictures, etc.
<LinuX2half> wylde: Then if I install the operating system onto a usb drive then it'll behave like it's installed on your PC?
<maheanuu> I didn't have any probs (to my knowledge) but after doing the re installation and then putting skype back on was sorta iffey and I thought that by removing it and re installing it perhaps.......   Just perhaps
<reynir> files
<crappycomputerow> you can get skype from the website as well dude
<wylde> LinuX2half: To explain, you basically do the "dual boot" installation, so the OS is installed entirely on your hard disk. The only thing you install to the usb key/pendrive is the bootloader "Grub". That way, without the usb device plugged in the original OS will boot without showing grub.
<MonkeyDust> maheanuu  i'm sure a lot of problems are solved in 12.04, use Ubuntu Classic if you profer the "old" look (like I do)
<MonkeyDust> prefer*
<wylde> LinuX2half: it just means to start ubuntu you will have to plug in and boot from the usb device
<maheanuu> I am running a Toshiba Laptop A355D-S6930 64 Bit  and NO Windoze
<maheanuu> MonkeyDust, perhaps tonight I will do a download of it, and then try it live
<reCAPTCHA> Hey all, when I try to launch an application over SSH I get "Unable to open a display Aborted"
<maheanuu> I am not at the end of the world.............   I am over it.......   i am located on the island of Raiatea in the middle of the south pacific
<reCAPTCHA> What am I doing wrong?
<wylde> apologies if I'm not being clear. :) I'm in a lot of pain today and it's rather distracting heh.
<hpsd> can anyone tell me what network transfer speed of big file should i aspect from 12.04LTS server running samba on a 2.4ghz 2gb pc with sata1 16mb cache  hdd?
<LinuX2half> wylde: oh okay. So the system will be installed on my PC but won't boot unless my usb or the bootloader is plugged in. Then the amount space of the usb drive is irrelevant?
<reynir> reCAPTCHA: Have you tried to do X-forwarding? You can use either -X or -Y. See the man page or whatever for more information
<trism> roasted: bug 781931 looks like it should be fixed in 5.14.0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 781931 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "New windows are moved to front but don't take focus" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781931
<wylde> LinuX2half: yep, all the usb device is going to hold is the bootloader :)
<designbybeck> How do you change/add groups to a user in 12.04?
<maheanuu> We have linux users in the Territory, but no one on this island other than myself
<designbybeck> via GUI
<reCAPTCHA> reynir: all I have done is changed to the directory that the application is in and invoked ./application
<crappycomputerow> sorry wylde
<reynir> reCAPTCHA: When you logged in through SSH did you pass either -X or -Y?
<crappycomputerow> pray for you bud
<reCAPTCHA> reynir: I have done it before... it was something like DISPLAY=":0" or something...
<wylde> crappycomputerow: thanks.
<roasted> trism: looks like I'm on 5.12. Does apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade not update me to Unity 5.14?
<reynir> reCAPTCHA: But have you tried it?
<reCAPTCHA> reynir: No... and I want to open the window in the computer that is hosting.
<BlueEagle> hpsd: Which SMB-client is on the other end and how tight is the network bottleneck?
<reCAPTCHA> reynir: I have tried DISPLAY=":0", and it does not work.
<BlueEagle> hpsd: My guess is that if windows is on the other end that will be the bottleneck. Either that or running over a wireless link.
<reynir> reCAPTCHA: I am not sure X allows you to do that with default configuration in ubuntu. Sorry, I cannot help you further
<hpsd> BlueEagle, for now its a desktop precise. I want to set a homeserver, my network is gigabit via a 1043nd router on dd-wrt (maybe in the future migrate the dhcp to the server and use it only as a wi-fi ap)
<hpsd> BlueEagle, i get around 7-10 MB/s which seems slow to me
<fAz4> Why Blue tooth is always ON in 12.04 ?!
<BlueEagle> reCAPTCHA: You will not be able to set a program to run remotely over a ssh-link out of the box. You'll be better off trying some RDP magic or somesuch.
<MonkeyDust> fAz4  because of userfriendlyness, i guess
<trism> roasted: 5.14.0 isn't released yet, but actually on closer reading of the comments it might not, since the proposed fix is against gtk+ (and from a while ago)
<fAz4> MonkeyDust: When i make it OFF, it's still ON at the next boot
<roasted> trism: then I wonder how my other laptop doesn't have this issue whatsoever...
<Wawaiftyid> How to increase Ubuntu security?
<MonkeyDust> !firewall| Wawaiftyid
<ubottu> Wawaiftyid: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<trism> roasted: don't know, I can reproduce it here on this netbook though
<roasted> trism: oh, so you're seeing the exact same thing?
<wylde> !security | Wawaiftyid
<ubottu> Wawaiftyid: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<roasted> trism: I'm getting in the habit of hitting alt tab whenever I type in an application I want to open. Shouldn't need to do that, but it's nice to see it's not JUST me. :P
<Wawaiftyid> There is any crypto?
<BlueEagle> hpsd: Do you have smbclient installed? If so you can take a look at http://mybookworld.wikidot.com/forum/t-88088
<Osakasa> Hello, none of my programs don't respond to HUD. Is a there way to check are all setups ok or i'm i running the latest version?
<MonkeyDust> !encrypt| Wawaiftyid
<ubottu> Wawaiftyid: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<wylde> !encrypt | Wawaiftyid
<BlueEagle> hpsd: If you are running the SMB client over the local network only adjusting the block size will greatly increase samba performance.
<MonkeyDust> Wawaiftyid  start from the beginning, what is it you want?
<joao> good afternoon. I have another question: I have no sound from flash videos on youtube. i'm running ubuntu 12.04 but the problem persisted from 11.10. how can i solve this?
<Wawaiftyid> Yeah, but I read that it isn't secure at all. That is why I am searching new security methods.
<Wawaiftyid> MonkeyDust, high security.
<MonkeyDust> Wawaiftyid  100% exists nowhere in any multiverse
<Wawaiftyid> MonkeyDust, I know, but I want a 98% at least XD
<BlueEagle> hpsd: Ofcourse if you're not using any Windows clients NFS offers better performance than SMB ever will iirc.
<Sheldon420> wawaiftyid: Please be specific.  Security in what area?  While browsing?  Combined with anonymity?  From outside intrusions?  Securely protecting your files?  What exactly are you looking for?
<hpsd> BlueEagle, there will be some windows clients. I'm wondering whether isn't some network configuration problem, because i notices that lynx takes forever to open a website on the server, however on the desktop everything is fine
<Wawaiftyid> Sheldon420, all of that. Of course I don't want you to explain me, I want some links. Unfortunately Google haven't give me the answers.
<MonkeyDust> Wawaiftyid  define "high security"
<c4ff31n> Hi everybody!
<joao> how can i solve or even report that flash issue? it's the only thing bugging me on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Wawaiftyid  ubottu showed you the links
<BlueEagle> hpsd: Does the page take as long if you shut down lynx and then immediately load it up again (ie is the delay due to dns lookup?)
<Wawaiftyid> MonkeyDust, a high powered attacker can't access my data in almost a year.
<Sheldon420> Wawaiftyid: Any Linux OS with Firewall enabled with latest security patches.  Tor browser with no plugins enabled for anonymity.  Truecrypt for protecting your files.
<artie> Hi all, I can't access a partition on my system because all the options on the permissions tab are greyed out, and it says the owner is 'root'. How do I make it so any user on my system can access that partition?
<Wawaiftyid> MokeyDust, yeah, but I want a bit more, I'l read it later. I dn't think that it is a problem XD
<wolfcore> artie: chmod
<Janos> he there, trying to mount a lvm using abuntu 10.04 live cd, lvm info is correctly shown with pvs/vgs/lvs, but no /dev/* exists for them, what extra step do i need to create the appropriate devices to be able to mount them ?
<resno> artie: chmod 777
<BlueEagle> artie: Which filesystem is on the partition?
<resno> artie: chmod 777 <locatino>
<c4ff31n> i"m interested in joining the Ubuntu Community. Can anyone explain to me how that works?
<christoph_> hi all
<artie> it's ext4
<Wawaiftyid> Sheldon420, mmm. Tor browser with no puglins? Are you talking about a firefox with only tor?
<BlueEagle> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<BlueEagle> artie: Check that ^
<Sheldon420> wawaiftyid: Tor Browser Bundle.  Download it off their website.
<wylde> !contribute | c4ff31n
<ubottu> c4ff31n: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Wawaiftyid> Sheldon420, thanks. i think that it is all for now.
<Sheldon420> wawaiftyid: Don't install any addons that aren't open-source or any toolbars (AOL toolbar etc)
<artie> resno, ty. But, what is 'location?? Does that mean the partition name or 'sda3'?
<Wawaiftyid> Sheldon420, thanks for the tip ;-)
<Areckx> Is there a special way to prepare a Windows XP ISO for a usb stick?
<c4ff31n> Thanks ubottu! I'll see the links!
<Areckx> c4ff31n::  ubottu is a bot
<MonkeyDust> Areckx  you're in the ubuntu support channel
<Areckx> MonkeyDust::  I meant, while in Ubuntu
<joao> what is the support channel?
<BlueEagle> joao: This is the support channel.
<Wawaiftyid> Btw I have onedifferent problem.
<joao> oh, my bad. i Saw monkeydust said we didn't. read it wrong.
<reCAPTCHA> reynir: BlueEagle: So, it turns out that what you have to do is EXPORT DISPLAY=:0.0 and then open the application.
<Sheldon420> wawaiftyid: you're welcome.  also, do read the faq and follow the safe browsing habits : https://www.torproject.org/docs/faq.html.en
<joao> can i get any flash-related assistance here?
<c4ff31n> Sorry Areckc I'm new here I know no one.
<BlueEagle> reCAPTCHA: Will not that shut down the application when the SSH-session ends?
<Wawaiftyid> I have one actualization that I can't install. It says that it needs non trustable packets. It is not a dialogue, it is an error. I have found some solutions on the net, but nono of them works
<resno> artie: where ever you want to open access up to
<Wawaiftyid> Sheldon420, thanks for the link
<Oer> joao what is your flash issue?
<rabbi1> how to exit x server ?
<hpsd> BlueEagle, nope it's still painfully slow
<reCAPTCHA> BlueEagle: Yeah... but that's fine.
<hpsd> BlueEagle, but ping to sites is looking normal
<BlueEagle> reCAPTCHA: Oh. I thought you needed to keep it running. :)
<hpsd> so maybe it's a problem with lynx
<Janos> so anyone ? any idea which program/kernel module is responsible for creating the /dev/VG-LV devices ?
<krababbel> Areckx: tried extracting the iso and booting usb?
<[erk]hacker> www.hacksmile.tk
<wylde> rabbi1: ctrl+alt+f1 then login and 'sudo service lightdm stop'  (assuming you're on a default 11.10+ ubuntu)
<rabbi1> wylde: 12.04
<wylde> rabbi1: yep that's why I added the '+'
<Areckx> krababbel::  I tried using unetbootin, but it just said default and every time I pressed enter it just refreshed the screen.
<azertyui> hi
<krababbel> Areckx: no, just unpack the iso, and copy the files to the stick, then boot
<azertyui> i would like to compile custom .ipk package for my emembed
<azertyui> from ubuntu pc
<Wawaiftyid> Sheldon420, this navigator is amazing! I will forget about torbutton and install vidalia and all that things
<azertyui> how to do ?
<zapi> yo bien y tu
<BlueEagle> azertyui: What is an .ipk-package for?
<Tolot> Hi everyone
<rolandb> hi. I'm trying to put some lines in /etc/rc.multi but it doesn't exist? any tips?
<azertyui> Yes
<BlueEagle> !fr | zapi
<ubottu> zapi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<LjL> BlueEagle: that was spanish
<BlueEagle> rolandb: If it does not exist then create it. :)
<rolandb> !es | zapi
<Sheldon420> wawaiftyid: I wouldn't recommend using Tor without Vidalia.  It provides valuable notifications if you're using an application that leaks.
<ubottu> zapi: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BlueEagle> rolandb: alternately try rc.local
<Wawaiftyid> Sheldon420, but does this new navigator have a built-in vidalia?
<BlueEagle> LjL: Well I was about to do !gr because it sounded greek to me. :)
<rolandb> BlueEagle, well rc.local definately exists.... im trying to put machcnager in there basically
<rolandb> macchanger
<BlueEagle> rolandb: If you want something to run at every boot then rc.local is the spot iirc.
<Sheldon420> wawaiftyid: After installing the Tor repo, install Vidalia.  I think Tor is one of its deps.  When starting Vidalia, let it control Tor.
<azertyui> hello
<rolandb> BlueEagle, ok lemme try that real quick
<rolandb> BlueEagle, do I have to put a sudo in there or is it running as root alreadcy?
<c4ff31n> guys would you know a good book explaining the essentials of linux functionment!?
<BlueEagle> rolandb: That should be running as super user.
<rolandb> c4ff31n, "google.com"
<Sheldon420> Brb
<wylde> !manual | c4ff31n
<ubottu> c4ff31n: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<c4ff31n> I searched for a long time found nothing :s
<Osakasa> is there a manual for HUD, please?
<wylde> !hud | Osakasa
<ubottu> Osakasa: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS includes the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://ubottu.com/y/hud for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<c4ff31n> whre in the man?
<BlueEagle> c4ff31n: The entire manual.
<c4ff31n> all i see in it is basic of ubuuntu use
<Osakasa> thanks
<nickalot> for ubuntu 11.10  any right click menu to rename all of the files in the folder   like  picture_1  picture _2
<BlueEagle> c4ff31n: Wasn't that what you were asking for?
<c4ff31n> no, i'm talking about internal functionement of the os...
<BlueEagle> c4ff31n: Then you may want to go through the Gentoo linux installation manual.
<xid> how can i determine why my server rebooted?
<xid> which log file should i check
<wylde> xid browse the logs?
<krababbel> nickalot: I guess you need pyrenamer?
<BlueEagle> xid: /var/log/kern.log may be a good place to start.
<nickalot> krababbel:   is there any righ click menu or  python code
<c4ff31n> actually i'm looking for something like an analyse of the source code or something like that to understanf how the all is working
<dddbmt> Hello guys. On a danish PC keyboard the "half" sign (½) is placed in the top left corner (on a mac the dollar sign ($) is placed in that spot). I would like to map ½=>$ on my keyboard - can anyone help me with that?
<BlueEagle> c4ff31n: http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2009/12/how_to_use_linux_01_introducti.php may help you
<wylde> !ot | c4ff31n --that's beyond the scope of this channel.
<ubottu> c4ff31n --that's beyond the scope of this channel.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wolfcore> c4ff31n: analysis of code? strace
<BlueEagle> c4ff31n: Then you want he linux from scratch project.
<c4ff31n> scearch project?
<Areckx> krababbel::  unpack?
<BlueEagle> c4ff31n: If you need it any lower level than that you'll need the GCC manual and all the library references.
<n1ckn4me09876543> in windows, I would find Chrome files in Appdata,  where would I find something similar in ubuntu?
<c4ff31n> scratch*?
<BlueEagle> c4ff31n: Google "linux from scratch"
<xid> BlueEagle: kern.log just looks like a bootup log
<xid> it looks okay
<n1ckn4me09876543> in windows, I would find Chrome files in Appdata,  where would I find something similar in ubuntu? I mean files like bookmarks, save passwords, extensions etc
<wylde> xid: /var/log/syslog may have info
<BlueEagle> xid: It takes all the kernel log messages and yes, it will contain quite a bit about the boot sequence. However you want what is immediately prior to the boot sequence beginning.
<krababbel> n1ckn4me09876543: look in ~/.config/
<c4ff31n> Linux From Scratch is the main book, the base from which all other projects are derived.
<wylde> n1ckn4me09876543:  you could try 'locate chrome' although you may want to pipe that through less if there's a lot of output
<c4ff31n> that looks pretty amazing thank you
<n1ckn4me09876543> wylde, krababbel  thnx
<ServerCrash> hwinfo --monitor gives details of only one monitor, where as i have 3 monitors connected via nvidia (vga, dvi-d, hdmi), any idea how can i get details of all the monitors connected
<taruti> It seems that accountsservice is not seeing an user, how do I get it to acknowledge it?
<BlueEagle> c4ff31n: You're welcome.
<BlueEagle> c4ff31n: For support try #linuxfromscratch or #lfs or somesuch.
<wylde> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wylde> :)
<taruti> removing accountsservice package fixes it :)
<meco> When I log in to xfce tumblerd immediately crashes. What is tumblerd?
<dagum> howdy all
<BlueEagle> !info tumblerd
<ubottu> Package tumblerd does not exist in precise
<trism> meco: thumbnailing service it appears
<BlueEagle> !info tumbler | meco
<ubottu> meco: tumbler (source: tumbler): D-Bus thumbnailing service. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.24-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 69 kB, installed size 248 kB
<dagum> how do I get farsight installed?
<trism> dagum: is this 12.04?
<MateoDeMateo> howdy all, i have some questions about dual booting and virtual machines, and i was hoping i could get some advice, experience from you all
<BlueEagle> meco: I would guess it creates thumbnails from image files and such.
<BlueEagle> !ask | MateoDeMateo
<ubottu> MateoDeMateo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<meco> BlueEagle: OK. I'll try and uninstall it then...
<MateoDeMateo> do any of you dual boot more than 2 linux os?
<Firebolt> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BlueEagle> meco: Should be OK unless you really miss the functionality. Did you install xubuntu-desktop ontop of ubuntu or was it a virgin install=
<BlueEagle> ?
<Firebolt> MateoDeMateo, if you boot more than two, it's not really a dual-boot anymore
<BlueEagle> MateoDeMateo: I did at one point.
<xangua> !find farsight | dagum
<ubottu> dagum: Found: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<meco> BlueEagle: The former
<BlueEagle> MateoDeMateo: ...however that was with lilo and not grub.
<MateoDeMateo> i'm trying to decide between "dual booting" ubuntu, backtrack, and windows, with a 4th parition that would be for shared data files
<BlueEagle> meco: then, if you have the time, I guess a !bugreport would be appreciated by the devs.
 * no12u_ needs help getting samba shares to auth with lwopen
<azertyui> hello
<cantor> I just switched a machine from 10.04 to 12.04.  Unity is impossible . I do not see away around changing distros...
<no12u_> help
<MateoDeMateo> that or maybe running some of these os in a virtualbox
<azertyui> this is the error i got when i try http://paste.ubuntu.com/987807/
<BlueEagle> cantor: So logging into "Gnome classic" instead of Unity is not a solution?
<MateoDeMateo> problem is that backtrack is a bit glitch for me in a virtualbox
<azertyui> i don't know what to do ?
<guntbert> MateoDeMateo: that is not really an ubuntu support question, is it?
<MateoDeMateo> where should i ask that question then?
<meco> BlueEagle: Right.. well, I've been struggling with some serious issues on the system the last several days which might even be a hardware thing.
<meco> Is there a hardware testing utility on the system?
<guntbert> MateoDeMateo: you could try to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<no12u_> anyone know likewise open well?
<MateoDeMateo> okay, thanks
<cantor> BlueEagle,  working on gnome-shell atm.  REALLY trying to make it work.
<dagum> already have installed  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad looking for video fix for amsn
<cantor> but the difference are causing trouble with my users.
<meco> BlueEagle: I've already filed two bug reports related to vlc, which might be caused by the same issue.
<cantor> the who no icons on the desktop is drama.  Took me 30 min to get a trash can on one users desktop
<cantor> who=whole
<lkrasner_> quick question: would I be better off with 32 bit or 64 bit for android development?
<guntbert> !ot | lkrasner_
<ubottu> lkrasner_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xangua> cantor: trash icon is already on the unity launcher
<meco> Is there a system testing app pre-installed?
<wylde> meco: 'checkbox' I believe. Not sure if it's installed by default though.
<cantor> Xander, yes, but my users have had icons on there desktop since dapper drake, its a change they are not ready for and normal gnome is not an option.
<BlueEagle> meco: For testing filesystem, memory, hdd performance, processor burn-in?
<meco> wylde: ok!
<meco> BlueEagle: Right
<Jezzz> live install on flash drive, simple as using the 'Startup Disk Creator' and clicking 'Try Ubuntu' each boot?
<wylde> !find checkbox | meco
<ubottu> meco: Found: checkbox, checkbox-cli, checkbox-gtk, checkbox-qt, checkbox-urwid
<meco> BlueEagle: I had the gpu crash a few days ago. At least so the error message told me.
<no12u_> anyone know likewise open well? need help getting samba to use lwopen auth
<kurt1> Need help solving some 12.04 unmet dependencies based on python-uno and libreoffice
<pvl1> kurt1, did u get the dev packages?
<kurt1> Was doing an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04
<meco> wylde: Synaptic tells me I have it installed, however, I'm unable to find it... What's with that? Do you know?
<kurt1> I cannot install any package until these dependencies are corrected
<kurt1> or uninstall
<wylde> meco: try entering 'checkbox-gtk' in terminal
<pvl1> kurt1, boot into recovery, and run a dpkg -reconfigure -a
<wylde> meco: if you're looking for it in Unity panel it's called System Testing
<kurt1> pvl1: k will try
<meco> wylde: I started checkbox-gtk from terminal
<wylde> meco: alrighty.
<Ben64> 10.04, gnome-settings daemon crashes at seemingly random times - [1183070.904060] gnome-settings-[11186]: segfault at 503bc0 ip 00007f162300cf70 sp 00007fffe5ea1500 error 4 in libc-2.11.1.so[7f1622fdc000+17a000]
<pvl1> Ben64, 64bit os? and what version is gnome-settings
<BlueEagle> !segfault | Ben64
<BlueEagle> are there any factoids left ffs?! :)
<Ben64> pvl1: yes 64. and...ii  gnome-settings-daemon                      2.30.1-0ubuntu1.1
<DexterF_> hi
<guntbert> !askthebot | BlueEagle
<ubottu> BlueEagle: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<DexterF_> FF wont load the flash plugin in 12.04. stays black. mypsace even confirms: flash 11 r202 installed but fails to use it
<DexterF_> 32bit. video = gf fx5200, nouzveau driver. help?
<blawiz> what does ubuntu use to extract files (throught nautilus)?
<xid> BlueEagle: my kern.log is all within one second of time... there's nothing prior to the boot sequence
<xid> not sure what else I can look for...
<Ben64> DexterF_: myspace confirms? try going to https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<P-Nuts> blawiz, I think it's called File Roller
<xid> sound like a power outage?
<ServerCrash> hwinfo only gives details about 1 monitor connected either to vga or dvi-d and it totally omits details about HMDI, any idea why?
<blawiz> P-Nuts, thanks nuts!
<xangua> !info file-roller | blawiz
<ubottu> blawiz: file-roller (source: file-roller): archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 458 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<blawiz> file-roller should handle .arc files, right?
<amish_ninja> Any of you fine gents/ladies know how to get a usb wireless adapter working on 12.04? Belkin n600 is what I'm looking at.
<Upsadont> hello. i have problem. i create LiveUSB 12.04. downloaded *.iso from there http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04-dvd-amd64.iso . after loading live usb (screen ubuntu and same dots), he asked me login;password !!! what is it? i never saw this . it`s specific humor? i can install ubuntu, `cause i down`t know these login;pass for RUSsian was created topic
<ahoneybun> hello?
<kurt1> pvl1: I am in recov but it does not like the dpkg -reconfigure -a option
<Upsadont> http://vk.com/topic-33241_26474915
<blawiz> ahoneybun, hello!
<ahoneybun> .msg NickServ ahoneybun CaramelFrappe
<pvl1> bc the stuff isnt met, do u have aptitude installed?
<dreamy_> hi does anyone likes to have a machintosh and run linux on it?
<Upsadont> i can`t install
<xangua> Upsadont: you can try user: ubuntu password: leave it in blank
<Upsadont> ubuntu
<pvl1> kurt1, do u have aptitude installed
<xangua> !mac | dreamy_
<ubottu> dreamy_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<blawiz> file-roller should handle .arc files, right?
<ahoneybun> blawiz, Can you point me to the dev channel for the calendar application Maya?
<Upsadont> xangua: it`s not working
<dreamy_> ty Xangua
<kurt1> would apt-get work
<DexterF_> Ben64: what would I find there...?
<dreamy_> xangua: is it os virtualization?
<Oer> Upsadont, it asks for your current pass, to write the mbr of the usb stick/disk
<blawiz> ahoneybun, no
<pvl1> kurt1, maybe but ive had better success with aptitude
<Ben64> DexterF_: if flash really is installed, what version is installed, and which version is current
<ahoneybun> blawiz, help me with this darn registering
<kurt1> pvl1: what command would you usse with aptitude
<sirriffsalot> Hello! How do I check what specific  nvidia card I have? Google confuses me...
<Upsadont> Oer: and my login:pass not working
<xid> there is nothing interesting in my syslog at the time my machine rebooted
<Ben64> sirriffsalot: lspci | grep -i vga
<xid> seems like it just suddenly rebooted
<DexterF_> Ben64: 11.2.202.235
<xid> host won't confirm any power outage
<pvl1> kurt1, its a curses terminal program, its windowed, sorta
<xid> a bit unnerving
<FloodBot1> xid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dreamy_> xangua: thats ok ill read the docs
<pvl1> kurt1, so u just run aptitude
<BlueEagle> !aptitude |pvl1 & kurt1
<ubottu> pvl1 & kurt1: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<sirriffsalot> Ben64: cheers! Hang on
<sirriffsalot> Ben64: it seems I have two... :-S
<DexterF_> Ben64: afaik this is current. its the one shipped with 12.04
<pvl1> BlueEagle, well how would u solve package dependencies with apt-get?
<maelcum> hi. i'm helping a flatmate with this computer, so i'm not sure what he did during the 12.04 upgrade. in any case his home directory is encrypted now and it isn't automatically mounted on login. unity comes up with basically only the background due to that. what to do?
<rabbi1> my desktop resolution screwed up while trying to install nvidia driver, how to recover ?
<Ben64> sirriffsalot: you should look for something like this: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2)
<kurt1> pvl1: okay I ran it and another term menu you came up
<sirriffsalot> Ben64: Yeah, I have two lines that go like that, haha!
<Ben64> sirriffsalot: what model does it say
<sirriffsalot> Ben64:  02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200] (rev a2) 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce G 100] (rev a1)
<Upsadont> and so that? what i can?
<dreamy_> is there a conversation room for mac and linux?
<pvl1> kurt1, hit b
<lafon> I'm getting a lot of kernel panics with 10.04. any ideas?
<Upsadont> i don`t know these login;pass
<wylde> !alis | dreamy_
<ubottu> dreamy_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sirriffsalot> dreamy_: linux by itself is too vague I think. If you're running ubuntu this is the place:)
<dreamy_> ty
<Ben64> sirriffsalot: well thats strange, maybe you have an onboard card and a real card in the computer?
<kurt1> pvl1: okay done - next
<pvl1> kurt1, did broken packages come up
<rabbi1> my desktop resolution screwed up while trying to install nvidia driver, how to recover ?
<kurt1> pvl1: yes I red
<alex-> I just broke my Ubuntu system
<sirriffsalot> Ben64: how would I check if that is so? I haven't added anything to this shitty computer... nvidia knows how to make life difficult though
<alex-> By installing some other packages which aren't there by default in Ubuntu
<alex-> What can I do to fix it?
<wylde> sirriffsalot dreamy_ : this is the ubuntu support channel, for general chat #ubuntu-offtopic
<kurt1> pvl1: package names higlighted in RED
<sirriffsalot> wylde: I am still talking ubuntu mate
<Ben64> sirriffsalot: look at the back of the computer, see how many VGA and/or DVI ports there are, and where they are located
<pvl1> kurt1, open them up hitting enter, find out what they need by hitting down. i guess use apt-get to actually install the packages but you can use this as a tool to find what u need to install
<sirriffsalot> Ben64: well, there are two ports for connecting the screen, one at the top and one at the bottom
<Ben64> sirriffsalot: yeah, then you have two video cards
<BlueEagle> !info ubuntu-standard
<ubottu> ubuntu-standard (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu standard system. In component main, is standard. Version 1.267 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 57 kB
<alex-> http://pastebin.com/XcHjDF77
<alex-> Anyone can help me out?
<sirriffsalot> Ben64: the reason I ask is because I am running virtualbox with a windows vista... and I can't get the right nvidia drivers done which I need... Any idea how I would go about getting it installed?
<Upsadont> ok, everything doesn`t know solve
<sirriffsalot> Ben64: update manager hasn't done the trick so far...
<sirriffsalot> Ben64: IN vista;D
<Ben64> sirriffsalot: so ubuntu is the virtual one?
<BlueEagle> kurt1: The "ubuntu-standard" virtual package depends on all packages needed to get a standard ubuntu system. Attempting to install this will show you all packages needed to get to the standard system. I apologize if that is not the challenge you face.
<rabbi1> my desktop resolution screwed up while trying to install nvidia driver, how to recover ?
<sirriffsalot> Ben64: no, vista is :)
<kurt1> BlueEagle: The problem is libreoffice will not worj becuase of a package issue with python-uno
<Oer> alex- are you running mint ?
<alex-> Oer: nope, I tried to install MATE on my Ubuntu 11.04 system
<Aress> when I write at terminal dpkg --get-selections | grep wine
<Aress>  I got wine versions and deinstall what should it mean?
<auronandace> alex-: 11.04 already has gnome2, why do you want mate?
<alex-> auronandace: To install  the Mint menu
<SunTsu> Aress: what are you trying to achieve anyway?
<rabbi1> how to remove the add ppa 's ?
<Aress> I want delete wine completely
<rabbi1> how to remove the added ppa 's ?
<Aress> rabbi1 you can remove it easily with synaptic package manager
<auronandace> alex-: have you considered, oh i don't know, using mint instead?
<wylde> !ppapurge | rabbi1
<escott> !ppa-purge | rabbi1
<SunTsu> Aress: apt-get remove wine\*
<ubottu> rabbi1: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Aress> go to repositories and delet what pp you want
<BlueEagle> Aress: apt-get purge wine
<alex-> auronandace: I don't want to loose my current ubuntu installation
<BlueEagle> Aress: For the manual type `man apt-get` or for the usage `apt-get --help`
<auronandace> alex-: well mate isn't supported here
<rabbi1> Aress: i am on 12.04 and not installed package manager
<alex-> True, but where do I have to ask then auronandace
<alex-> ?
<auronandace> alex-: the mate devs
<alex-> In MATE or Mint channel they'll probably say: Ubuntu isn't supported here
<alex-> Nah, I'm looking in a way to fix this
<alex-> I can't open any program anymore
<sirriffsalot> Ben64: Is there a way of telling which of the two cards my screen is currently connected to then?:)
<alex-> Quicksynergy won't start, update manager won't start, software center won't start
<alex-> I can't even apt-get upgrade
<Aress> when I write dpkg --get-selections | grep wine I got for ex. wine1.2 deinstall what should it mean?
<auronandace> alex-: you do understand what "not supported" means?
<alex-> auronandace: So I don't really see how MATE devs could help with this
<BlueEagle> alex-: Did you attempt to install MATE on natty?
<alex-> BlueEagle: 11.04 is natty?
<Aress> Yes
<alex-> Now it got into the login screen
<auronandace> alex-: trying to install mate on a system that already has gnome2 will break things
<Guest94722> ciao
<Guest94722> !list
<ubottu> Guest94722: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<alex-> auronandace: Ye I know now, I'm looking for a way how to fix
<rabbi1> any help on getting my resolution back after screwing up during nvidia installation ?
<BlueEagle> Aress: Because what the error message is saying that the version of MATE you are attempting to install requires pkg-config version 0.36-1 or higher but Natty only has 0.25-1 availible.
<BlueEagle> Aress: Sorry. Wrong nick.
<auronandace> alex-: you don't break it in the first place
<BlueEagle> alex-: Because what the error message is saying that the version of MATE you are attempting to install requires pkg-config version 0.36-1 or higher but Natty only has 0.25-1 availible.
<BlueEagle> s/0.36/0.26/
<resno> im having un-met dependcies tried -f and it wont fix it... any ideas?
<auronandace> alex-: if you know it isn't supported and you know it breaks the system then why did you install it?
<auronandace> alex-: you can't really fix it from here, you need to reinstall afresh
<BlueEagle> alex-: apt-get remove -f libgail-dev libgtk2.0-0 and libgtk2.0-dev
<kurt1> pvl1: I was able to remove the pakages using aptitude menu system
<sirriffsalot> Anyone else aware of how to tell which of the two cards my screen is currently connected to is?:)
<Oer> sirriffsalot, " lspci | grep VGA " tells you the current one in use
<sirriffsalot> Oer: that too gives me both :-/
<no12u_> where can I tell ubuntu to use PAM for samba auth?
<BlueEagle> no12u_: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<pvl1> kurt1, i guess that works lol
<no12u_> I want pam to let non-root user see my windows shares
<BlueEagle> no12u_: ok.
<kurt1> pvl1: it aloowed me to remove the libreoffice and python-uno broken crap
<no12u_> because they can authenticate via likewise-open, so samba shouldn't ask for the passwd but it does
<kurt1> pvl1: which I could not so in the GUI or terminal windown in the GUI
<BlueEagle> no12u_: It will unless it is configured not to.
<vlt> Hello. What cli torrent client comes with Ubuntu that can handle magnet links?
<BlueEagle> vlt: rtorrent is what I use.
<pvl1> kurt1, well you may want to try reinstalling if u need an office type package
<no12u_> I can specify user/pass in my fstab but thats not an option
<vlt> BlueEagle: Thanks
<pvl1> BlueEagle, do use a web ui
<BlueEagle> pvl1: For samba? No.
<pvl1> BlueEagle, rtorrent
<applebroz222> hello
<BlueEagle> pvl1: No, not for that either. I use screen and rtorrent.
<kurt1> pvl1: thanks for the help
<applebroz222> HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<applebroz222> HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<pvl1> kurt1, no problem
<applebroz222> HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<FloodBot1> applebroz222: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueEagle> !guidelines | applebroz222
<ubottu> applebroz222: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<applebroz222> -FLOOD
<pvl1> BlueEagle, is rtorrent in the repo now? i had trouble with building some dependencies last time
<BlueEagle> pvl1: It's in the repo.
<no12u_> I think I found the fixx, if I edit my /etc/pam.d/samba
<BlueEagle> pvl1: Has been for at least a year.
<xangua> pvl1: the default torrent client, transmission, has also cli and web interface
<applebroz222> can i try ubuntu from a disc???
<pvl1> BlueEagle, gotcha thank you.
<applebroz222> can i try ubuntu from a disc???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<pvl1> xangua, rtorrent > everything
<LjL> applebroz222: 1) yes 2) stop with the flooding
<BlueEagle> applebroz222: Please limit yourself to a maximum of three punctuation marks. Yes, you can try Ubunto from a CD, DVD or USB drive.
<SCarboni> it would say liveCD on it
<pvl1> or flash!
<resno> ive got 8gb of should i go 32bit or 64bitinstall?
<corentin> hi
<applebroz222> hi
<SCarboni> it depends if your processor can handle 64bit
<BlueEagle> applebroz222: Also, please read the !guidelines
<applebroz222> ok
<SCarboni> if you have a 64 OS now, then go 64
<zykotick9> resno: if you need to ask, use 32.  but i'd certainly use 64bit - with 8GB RAM
<corentin> how can i mount ntfs partition with case insentive filenames on lucid?
<applebroz222> so im about to try ubuntu
<BlueEagle> !enter | applebroz222
<ubottu> applebroz222: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<applebroz222> POP the install disc has finished burning!
<resno> SCarboni: are you the s carboni?
<resno> SCarboni: indie game from revision 3?
<SCarboni> resno, ?
<lafon> 10.04 giving me lots of kernel panics. turning off high graphics reduced but did not remove them. anything else to fix this?
<rabbi1> guys, help me recover my resolution :(. screwed up during nvidia setup ....
<SCarboni> lol, no that's Anthony Carboni
<resno> SCarboni: ah, heh.
<BlueEagle> lafon: It would depend on the cause of the kernel panics I guess.
<klh> Attempting to replace nautilus with pcmanfm, edit /usr/share/applications/nautilus* files but still nautilus loads
<BlueEagle> lafon: Anything useful in kern.log or similar?
<alex-> BlueEagle: same error :|
<lafon> BlueEagle, how could I find them out?
<resno> why would a machine just freeze up?
<BlueEagle> lafon: less /var/log/kern.log
<BlueEagle> alex-: So you are not able to force remove the pakcages either?
<alex-> BlueEagle: nope
<SCarboni> @resno, a number a reason.  Its easier to just reboot
<SCarboni> Also, how do you reply to a specific person
<applebroz222> is a ubuntu install disc bootable?
<klh> any ideas as to how to make pcmanfm load rather then nautilus?
<lafon> BlueEagle, anything that should jump out at me?
<resno> SCarboni: usually first letter of name and then tab... program may differ
<resno> SCarboni: im rebooting alot...
<alex-> applebroz222: yes
<SCarboni> resno: How often does it happen and what are you doing at that time?
<alex-> klh: which ubuntu version?
<resno> SCarboni: this time... watching top
<klh> 12.04
<alex-> klh: go to control panel
<SCarboni> resno: watching top?
<alex-> idk the exact name of it. you know where  to find it?
<resno> SCarboni: wasnt doing anything..
<SCarboni> resno: Could be overheating or bad RAM
<SCarboni> resno: Those are just two things from the top of my head
<alex-> klh: idk the exact name of it. you know where  to find it?
<BlueEagle> alex-: dpkg --remove --force-all libgail-dev
<alex-> klh: and then default applications or something
<klh> gotcha, will try
<resno> SCarboni: i doubt its overheating, but ill test ram
<sonja> i uninstalled pulseaudio. but Flash in chromium won't pick up my ALSA and play to it. help?
<BlueEagle> alex-: If that doesn't take it then I fear nothing will. :/
<erictr1ck> having a bit of trouble getting virtualhosts to work in 11.10... I+ have three virtual hosts defined in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf however, they all seem to be pointing to the same directory even though DocumentRoot is defined differently in each. Any suggestions on what I+ might be doing wrong?
<rabbi1> will there be any solution for nvidia cards. tried few different drivers, and no luck at last. now lost my usual resolution config aswell... :(
<alex-> BlueEagle: i still got problems with other packages
<BlueEagle> alex-: Then you insert them instead of libgail-dev
<alex-> Now I have a complete list of all my packages...
<alex-> When I want to install something
<SCarboni> resno: Do you only have ubuntu install on the machine because idk if you just installed it or the restarts just started happening but it could be a bad install
<BlueEagle> !enter alex-
<BlueEagle> !enter |alex-
<ubottu> alex-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sirriffsalot> Is there a list of IRC channels for Linux anywhere?
<BlueEagle> !alis | sirriffsalot
<ubottu> sirriffsalot: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BlueEagle> sirriffsalot: That is for #Freenode only though. I do not know of any comprehensive list that covers the other major IRC networks.
<sirriffsalot> BlueEagle: well I have no idea what I am looking for, so that doesn't really help:D
<BlueEagle> sirriffsalot: What are you looking for?
<sirriffsalot> BlueEagle: to make it more specific, are there any channels where ubuntu users who enjoy games get together to talk?:)
<BlueEagle> !ot | sirriffsalot - this is a good start:
<ubottu> sirriffsalot - this is a good start:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MaynardWaters> noob time: I was attempting to set up a desktop cube using compiz, and I have lost the bars at the top of all my windows because something got disabled, but I dont know what, Please help
<BlueEagle> MaynardWaters: Sounds like you're missing gnome-panel
<MaynardWaters> BlueEagle: Connot register the panelsheell, there is already one running
<MaynardWaters> its just the part that has the min max adn X buttons, I can still see teh file edit view etc
<auronandace> MaynardWaters: compiz --replace
<lafon> BlueEagle: anything in the kernel log that I should lok for explicitly?
<ZetaRC12> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<BlueEagle> lafon: Well it would be what ever was going on right before the kernel panic hit.
<MaynardWaters> auronandace: that moved some things around, but did not give me back those buttons adn the ability to drag the windows
<sirriffsalot> BlueEagle: Well, it's a pretty narrowed down question... but I'm trying to get back on the world of warcraft horse with wine, and make life more difficult by just hanging around in privateservers, but I am finding this very difficult... has anyone tried this? commets?
<sirriffsalot> comments*
<BlueEagle> lafon: If you have three or four instances when the kernel panic hit you may be able to find a pattern of stuff that was going on just before. That may help narrow down the issue.
<Sheldon420> maynardwaters: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104690/title-bar-disappears-suddenly-when-compiz-is-enabled
<Aress> how to do like this http://78.lt/di-DV12.png
<BlueEagle> lafon: You could of course do a blanket test on memory and harddisk to see if either of them fail. Both have been known to cause panics in the past.
<Aress> how to do like this one http://78.lt/di-DV12.png
<Sheldon420> maynardwaters: also, see if this works for you https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/ubuntu-11-04-lunch-bar-and-menu-bar-gone-873245/
<BlueEagle> sirriffsalot: That question would probably go in #ubuntu-offtopic, #wine or search alis for games or linux games or some such.
<sirriffsalot> BlueEagle: thanks for your time!!
<BlueEagle> sirriffsalot: No problem at all. :)
<Sheldon420> aress: what exactly do you wanna do?
<Peri_> Hi, I am wondering what is the link to ubuntu 12.04 64 bit edition with the additional drivers on the cd?
<Aress> I want to do that in bar which is marked red should be skype torrent irc programs which i close windows it should be there. but it aren't
<Oer> Peri_, there is no iso including additional drivers, you need to download then from the interwebs
<ZaNeIuM> im useing dd in a terminal to clone a drive its running but i dont see any real activity, is there something like windows maskmaniger to see the disk activity?
<Peri_> Okay, I have a macbook pro 13 inch late 2011 and my wireless is not working... anyone know the drivers needed? ubuntu is not able to find them through the additional drivers program
<lafon> BluEagle, thanks for the suggestions, internet quit so i wasn't able to reply. the lines before the kernel panic don't seem to be the same. the only consitency is "kernel logging closed"
<Sheldon420> peri_ there is no separate cd /dvd with additional drivers.  install the regular one , and open the "additional drivers" app to install it
<BlueEagle> ZaNeIuM: You could probably watch process activity with `top`
<Peri_> Sheldon420: it is not able to find them
<MonkeyDust> or htop
<Sheldon420> peri_ what is the output of "ifconfig" and "iwconfig"
<BlueEagle> lafon: Well if there is no pattern then there is not one given kernel activity that causes it. Next stop is a few passes of memtest
<wylde> or if you want a gui 'gnome-system-monitor'
<Peri_> I am not able to do it on my mac. I need to reinstall the ubuntu OS
<lafon> BlueEagle, ram and HDD are fine, any way I can test video ram?
<Peri_> Thanks for you'r help. I will be back soon on ubuntu
<Aress> I want to do that in bar which is marked red should be skype torrent irc programs which i close windows it should be there. but it aren't
<Aress> how to do like this one http://78.lt/di-DV12.png
<BlueEagle> lafon: The next suspect would actually be heat.
<BlueEagle> lafon: Does your mother board BIOS sport temperature monitoring?
<lafon> BlueEagle, yeah
<lafon> BlueEagle, no errors there and both side panels are off whith a table fan right beside it.
<BlueEagle> lafon: Then I suggest you hop into the bios as quick as you can on the next panic to see if any temperatures are out of whack. See also !sensors
<BlueEagle> !sensors |lafon
<ubottu> lafon: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<lafon> BlueEagle, will do, and thanks
<ZetaRC12> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<Notch> hi
<Guest69503> hello
<alex-> BlueEagle: Thanks, this did the job
<Guest69503> im having a problem
<lafon> !ask | Guest69503
<ubottu> Guest69503: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<emanuele> salve
<Guest69503> when i boot from a ubuntu disc i have a black screen, when i force turn off i see the ubuntu try/install screen blink for a second
<ofprietoGonzalez> hola buenas tardes
<Guest69503> when i boot from a ubuntu disc i have a black screen, when i force turn off i see the ubuntu try/install screen blink for a second anybody know why?????
<Guest69503> when i boot from a ubuntu disc i have a black screen, when i force turn off i see the ubuntu try/install screen blink for a second
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset| Guest69503
<ubottu> Guest69503: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alex-> Is there any way how I can see which hdd I have in my system?
<FastLizard4> Hello, I'm having an issue connecting to wifi in Ubuntu 12.04
<ZetaRC12> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<wylde> alex-: sudo fdisk -l
<FastLizard4> Every time I try to connect, syslog reports a reassociation loop, each beginning with the error "CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED reason=4"
<FastLizard4> The network is WPA2-PEAP, and I think this is the first time I've tried connecting since upgrading to 12.04
<alex-> wylde: No I mean how many GB and 5400 or 7200 rpm
<Aress> http://78.lt/di-DV12.png <--- HOW TO DO LIKE THIS? :(
<FastLizard4> It worked fine on 11.10, and 12.04LTS connects fine to my WPA2-PSK network at home
<lelamal_> !caps | Aress
<ubottu> Aress: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BlueEagle> lafon: Actually gkrellm was easy to set up with temperature sensors and it even detected my nVidia temperature as well.
<alex-> What Aress means, is how to put the Skype Icon in the top next to the mail icon in Ubuntu 12.04
<ZaNeIuM> is there a way to see what dd is doing after it starts cloning drives?
<BlueEagle> ZaNeIuM: There is no progress indicator other than indirectly monitoring harddisk- and process activity. But we've already told you that, haven't we?
<wylde> alex-: could try 'sudo lshw -C Disk' I suppose. Not sure that will show rpm though.
<alex-> How can I find out which HDD I have? (5400 or 7200 rpm) ?
<Aress> alex- YES YES YSE
<Aress> excatly
<joao> hey
<joao> good niht
<alex-> nope, not how many rpm :(
<krababbel> alex-: google the model number
<alex-> krababbel: I find many laptops with my model number
<alex-> But all with a different cpu
<joao> I don't have any sound on flash, be it on firefox, chromium, chrome, etc. How can I solve this? (12.04LTS)
<wylde> alex-: take the vendor and product strings and search?
<krababbel> hdd model number alex-
<alex-> krababbel: how?
<Aress> alex-: Can you help me with it ?
<alex-> Aress: no
<krababbel> alex-: with 'sudo lshw -C Disk', product line
<joao> does anyone know how to solve this?!
<e2b04836> alex-: that info is displayed in disk utility
<joao> or is anyone even reading this 0.o
<e2b04836> !patience |joao
<ubottu> joao: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Aress> alex-: Please help me :(
<krababbel> joao: when you play a flash video, look in sound settings
<FastLizard4> Just wondering if anyone saw my question :P
<alex-> Yay, I found the one
<alex-> Aress: I already said: I don't know how
<alex-> Ask someone else
<ZaNeIuM> BlueEagle: thx, didnt see that comment :)
<alex-> I have this laptop: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/265735/hp-625-%28wt149ea%29.html#tab:info
<majuscul1> I've disabled plymouth in /etc/init, why am I still getting a purple bootscreen with the ubuntu logo?
<Sheldon420> joao: try https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/no-sound-in-ubuntu-12-04-a-943298/
<wylde> majuscul1: you have to edit /etc/default/grub then run sudo update-grub
<zykotick9> majuscul1: have you tried removing quiet and splash from /dec/default/grub?
<zykotick9> s/dec/etc/
<ZaNeIuM> what am i looking for in the top command
<alex-> How can I check if I really have a Ethernet 1Gbps ?
<lafon> BlueEagle: Thanks! I can now see the temps quickly. :P
<no12u_> exit
<herpladee> hey guys you know that thing where you can press ctrl+alt+f1 to enter a new console?
<herpladee> can i do that with a graphical environment?
<MonkeyDust> herpladee  no
<zykotick9> herpladee: yes, but you'll need more then one user
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: you can run multiple X sessions
<majuscul1> wylde: zykotick9: thanks
<herpladee> zykotick9, can you point me in the right direction if i want to do this?
<herpladee> like a link or something
<e2b04836> alex-: plug in a cable then use ifconfig
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  if the guys asks such question, i guess he's not skilled enough to do that
<zykotick9> herpladee: with lightdm no - there was gdmflexiserver before
<onekt> any simple way to change default (gateway) interface,  usb0-->wlan0?
<zykotick9> herpladee: with another user you could try "startx -- :1"
<ZaNeIuM> does dd take the same time for say a 250gb disk weather there is much free space or not?
<Aress> how to put the Skype Icon in the top next to the mail icon in Ubuntu 12.04
<Jordan_U> ZaNeIuM: Yes.
<herpladee> hmm i'm on lucid
<wylde> ZaNeIuM: yes, bacause it copies bit by bit
<BallsOfSteeeeel> is anybody else having issues with connecting the the Canonical servers? Cant apt-get or package-manager anything
<zykotick9> herpladee: then try "gdmflexiserver" from Xorg to get another login at F8
 * onekt googles
<krababbel> onekt: enter the gateway address in both connections
<BallsOfSteeeeel> i expect its just my local server (in iReland) but i was wondering if it was bigger than that
<herpladee> wow startx thing is actually working
<BallsOfSteeeeel> 1 minute i will  get the IP
<BobMarley> hello
<BobMarley> i have 4 physical gb of ram and the ubuntu just identifies 3 gb
<BobMarley> if i hibernate my pc when the ram uses just 300mb
<krababbel> BobMarley: better use 64bit ubuntu
<zykotick9> BobMarley: are you using 32bit? (without PAE)
<BobMarley> yes, 32 bit
<zykotick9> !pae | BobMarley
<ubottu> BobMarley: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<BobMarley> no, the problem is not that
<BallsOfSteeeeel> @@@@Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/liba/libav/libpostproc51_0.6.2-1ubuntu1.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.192 80]@@@@ This is the IP of the server, it is what my OS is looking for for a lot of downloads
<BallsOfSteeeeel> i cant even get the rpm program
<BobMarley> today i have hibernated my pc and i got a message in the black screen saying: om: not enough free swap
<trism> BallsOfSteeeeel: run: sudo apt-get update; and try again
<BobMarley> i have 1 gb of swap
<Firebolt> the IP returns pings fine
<zykotick9> BobMarley: swap must be larger then physical RAM to use hibernate
<wylde> BobMarley: you should have minimum the same swap as RAM.
<BallsOfSteeeeel> @trism that may not work if its the big update, a lot of it comes from that canonical server
<alex-> e2b04836: will it show me the speed then?
<BobMarley> even when i close my pc the used ram is just 300 mb?
<BobMarley> wylde, and zykotick9 ??
<krababbel> alex-: in network settings
<ZaNeIuM> wylde: omg so this 250gb might tale 24hrs or more?
<e2b04836> alex-: yes the speed should be there for eth0
<trism> BallsOfSteeeeel: issues some of that generally mean the package was replaced by a newer version on the server (haven't looked at that package, but I can now, one moment)
<zykotick9> BobMarley: i'm adding you to /ignore - SWAP must be larger then RAM to use Hibernate - i'm repeating myself
<BobMarley> to use at minimum 8 gb for swap is a lot of space
<alex-> ah
<wylde> ZaNeIuM: maybe? I've never used dd for an FS that big.
<Etale> Hi all. I'm getting a new laptop next week, and I was considering installing gentoo instead of ubuntu. I hear that it takes about a week to install. What are the advantages?
<wylde> Etale: ask in a gentoo channel?
<lafon> ZaNeIuM, probably more than 24 hrs.
<zykotick9> Etale: i left gentoo for ubuntu many years ago - i was tired of system breaking all the time (but that's what you get with a rolling distro)
<BallsOfSteeeeel> @trism "how do i do the whisper?" dont look at the package it was just an example
<trism> BallsOfSteeeeel: what version of ubuntu is this?
<BallsOfSteeeeel> @trism its just the server itself thats down for me, its the same with any downloads from the ubuntu downloads management (term or manager)
<onekt> krababbel, tks,  route add & route del works,  wish I had a simpler way ....
<BallsOfSteeeeel> its actually backbox (dont ask) i just need a browser and this is the only distro i got to hand
<BallsOfSteeeeel> so im trying to get flash on it
<BallsOfSteeeeel> feel free to pelt me with rottten veg
<krababbel> onekt: I believe network manager would do that after reboot or restart, but Ok :)
<krababbel> onekt: also two terminal commands, can't get much simpler than that
<trism> BallsOfSteeeeel: yes, that is not supported here, but the problem is still the same, that file (and probably the others you didn't post) are not on the repo
<BallsOfSteeeeel> yes, i.e. not preinstalled right?
<BobMarley> wylde, zykotick9, thank you for the provided help
<mjtowell> Can anyone recommend an application that will automatically add missing ID3 tags to mp3 files?
<beandog> mjtowell: easytag
<beandog> kind of.
<escott> !info picard | mjtowell
<ubottu> mjtowell: picard (source: picard): Next-Generation MusicBrainz audio files tagger. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-2 (precise), package size 864 kB, installed size 3199 kB
<zykotick9> beandog: that's not "really" automatic ;)
<beandog> zykotick9: true :T
<ARTSIOM> on 12.04 I have created a new user with a adduser command. why it is not picking up path from /etc/environment?
<uncino> !list
<ubottu> uncino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mjtowell> beandog, escott thanks for your suggestions.
<chsados> hello i am having trouble installing ubuntu and booting from thumb drive.  I get this upon boot http://i.imgur.com/wCA0r.jpg  I downloaded the iso image (ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso) and with the usb installer i selected ubuntu 12.04 desktop.  im wondering i was supposed to select Ubuntu 12.04 alternate amd64 instead since i dl the 64 bit version?
<proxinix> Canonical doesn't care if your system doesn't install lmbo
<dei> qmas
<Sheldon420> chsados, What happens after you see that screen?  Because that is the first screen during installation.
<dei> necesito que me ayudesn
<chsados> it just sits there
<beandog> dei: #ubuntu-es
<wyllmore> Q PAS
<chsados> i guess i didnt give it more than 3 or so minutes to do anything
<krababbel> Sheldon420: the green line looks like a freeze
<dei> quien me ayuda
<chsados> do i let it sit longer?
<wyllmore>  ola
<escott> !es | dei
<ubottu> dei: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wyllmore>  1b
<Sheldon420> chsados, Did you do a md5 hash check to see whether you've got a proper iso image that isn't corrupt?
<chsados> i did not
<Sheldon420> chsados, Do that.  Also, do you have an exotic graphics card?
<chsados> i have an ati 4850
<chsados> 4890*
<Sheldon420> chsados, Check the md5 hash and see it if matches.  Most likely a corrupt iso file.
<Sheldon420> chsados, If not, something to do with the graphics drivers.  We'll have to figure that out after the hash check.
<chsados> sheldon420 shamelessly i dont know how to do that im heading to the site to find out how
<chsados> can i use the windows installer to install onto a thumb drive?
<Sheldon420> chsados, Cool.  It's pretty simple.  Navigate to the folder where the iso file is, type "md5sum <filename>" and compare the result with the one on ubuntu's website
<bleach46290> greetings
<chsados> im in windows currently i do that in command window?
<EvilResistance> chsados:  you use unetbootin to install the image to a USB drive.  installing Ubuntu directly to a thumbdrive *can* be done, but it has its limitations
<Sheldon420> chsados, Oh, that command works in Linux.  Not sure about Windows, a Google search will tell you.
<Sheldon420> chsados, there should be some sort of software -- fastsum etc
<chsados> so you recommend installing ubuntu on an actuall HDD?  I have an empty 500gb internal HD i could put it on instead i guess
<Sheldon420> chsados, If that's what you want, yes.
<dragpyre> I require assisstance.
<chsados> ok sorry for the loaded questions...but can i use the windows installer to install it to my 500gb internal HDD or is the windows installer more like a virtual installation within windows?
<EvilResistance> !wubi | chsados
<ubottu> chsados: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<e2b04836> !ask dragpyre
<krababbel> chsados: an hdd would be recommended
<e2b04836> whoops
<e2b04836> !ask |dragpyre
<ubottu> dragpyre: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EvilResistance> chsados:  that installs within the windows environment, but we recommend direct installs to hard drives
<Sheldon420> chsados, use Unetbootin to install it directly to the hard disk.  Wubi installs it within Windows.
<dragpyre> !ask
<chsados> what is unetbootin is that similar to the usb installer?
<dragpyre> Oh I'm so not used to IRC
<chsados> "universal usb installer"
<Sheldon420> dragpyre, what's the q?
<Bsims> unetbootin chsados lets let install other distros to a usb drive its what I use
<dragpyre> anyway, here goes. Just used the pendrivelinux installer thing to install ubuntu 12.04 onto my USB. I booted from it, and it said vmlinuz is missing.
<dragpyre> So what's going on?
<krababbel> chsados: I recommend linux live usb creator too.
<chsados> keep im mind im in windows environment to create this usb iso install
<krababbel> chsados: it is for windows
<krababbel> chsados: can also create a persistant file, so the live ubuntu can save your preferences, if you want ubuntu on usb sometimes too
<chsados> ok i will try  lili
<dragpyre> anyway, here goes. Just used the pendrivelinux installer thing to install ubuntu 12.04 onto my USB. I booted from it, and it said vmlinuz is missing. So what's going on? I used to use the USB creator bundled in with the ISO.
<chsados> i would like to use a usb as a persistant volume for sensitive data
<Sheldon420> !unetbootin | chsados
<ubottu> chsados: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dragpyre> !ask anyway, here goes. Just used the pendrivelinux installer thing to install ubuntu 12.04 onto my USB. I booted from it, and it said vmlinuz is missing. So what's going on? I used to use the USB creator bundled in with the ISO.
<ubottu> dragpyre: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lion42> chsados, define sensitive?
<krababbel> chsados: I guess the easiest would be an usb stick with integrated encryption, maybe
<chsados> oke
<lion42> As far as I know, it is not possible (or at least not easily possible) to encrypt a whole usb stick AND run ubuntu on it.
<chsados> sensitive would be my gpg keys, banking info, bitcoin wallet etc
<lion42> At least, it is less trivial than just encrypting a usb stick and using it for ONLY data, not to run an OS.
<lion42> Which is what I'd recommend for what you are wanting to do...
<chsados> lion42 thats why i shall install ubuntu on internal HDD and use a usb stick as encrypted persisent volume
<dragpyre> :/
<lion42> chsados, oh, okay. I thought that you meant to use the usb stick to do both!
<cuddylier> How would I give specific ftp access for a user to certain folders on ubuntu? I want to rent out a game server on my server but, dont want them to have full access to all my files via ftp
<dragpyre> Am I being ignored?
<krababbel> chsados: no idea, maybe the installer would let you put encrypted /home onto the stick?
<bleach46290> Hello everyone. While I was taking apart my laptop to clean out the CPU's heatsink, I made the mistake of disconnecting the CMOS battery from the motherboard and now I suspect I have to update the BIOS again. How do I do this from Ubuntu?
<rottik9> how do i un install frostwire in 12.04
<ikonia> bleach46290: nothing to do with ubuntu
<krababbel> chsados: if not, maybe these would work, no idea how ubuntu would see them http://www.kingston.com/us/usb/encrypted_security
<dragpyre> ...
<chsados> krababbel  i was thinking just using trucrypt
<chsados> for the usb
<e2b04836> i was going to suggest trucrypt actually
<lion42> dragpyre, you're not being ignored, but there's a lot of people here and many of them might not know the answer to your question. What I would recommend you do is to FIRST try reformatting the USB stick and reinstalling ubuntu again, and then using it again. If that doesn't work, try downloading a new and fresh copy of ubuntu. That usually resolves the problem.
<lion42> chsados, that would make much more sense.
<dragpyre> I've tried it three tie
<dragpyre> *times and it does the same thing
<lion42> dragpyre, did you try a new copy of ubuntu?
<krababbel> chsados: don't know if ubuntu supports it, those sticks may be easier, depends on your situation :)
<dragpyre> Yes, I downloaded a fresh copy.
<dragpyre> I'm using a Kingston Data Traveller 101
<krababbel> chsados: ubuntu setup shows an encrypted home option I think, never used it
<e2b04836> try a different usb stick?
<lion42> dragpyre, and are you sure you are completely deleting the contents of the drive when you are telling your usb creator to put the iso on it?
<mikere> I've been having problems installing 12.04 server on a scsi raid 5 array (i've never installed on scsi or raid before).  I've been able to install just fine, but upon reboot no boot loader is found.  Any suggestions?  I selected whatever the default was for installing grub.
<lion42> Or what e2b04836, yes. Some usb sticks are just uncooperative.
<dragpyre> Lion42, yup, formatting as FAT32 like it says
<chsados> linux must be installed on a fat or fat32 not nfts?
<pibarnas> chsados, ?
<lion42> dragpyre, is there an option for "ext4"?
<dragpyre> Nope.
<lion42> What options are there?
<dragpyre> I've tried with Pendrivelinux and Lili USB Creator.
<krababbel> chsados: i think ext would be recimmended
<chsados> im using Linux live installer and it pops this up http://i.imgur.com/mvWkR.png
<dragpyre> *hide created files on key
<dragpyre> **Format the Key in FAT32
<krababbel> chsados: the live usb, fat32
<dragpyre> *Enable Launching Linux Live.
<dragpyre> They're my options
<chsados> ahh wait i cant use LiLI to install onto HDD i have to put it on USB first then install to HDD
<krababbel> chsados: yes, boot the usb and install to hdd later
<dragpyre> I'm running on an AMD Phenom II 960T in a ASUS M5A99X motherboard with UEFI BIOS.
<chsados> gotcha
<chsados> brb
<xcyclist> rbenv fails on ubuntu 64 server 12.04:  http://pastebin.com/E5P3yLM4
<lion42> dragpyre, I don't recognize the lili program and would not be able to advise you on how to use it. What I would suggest at this point will produce the least headache is to try a new usb stick, install using the pendrivelinux program, and follow the instructions on the ubuntu website as to how to use it. That should work.
<xcyclist> rbenv fails on ree-* installs on ubuntu 64 server 12.04:  http://pastebin.com/E5P3yLM4
<dragpyre> hmm.. would using the AMD64 iso make a difference?
<chsados> im going to redownload the ISO just to be safe..... is it recommended to get the 64bit version if my CPU has the capabilities?
<xcyclist> Sorry.  My first assertion was incomplete.
<dragpyre> cause that's what I'm using now.
<hpsd> hello, anyone can give ideas from where to start dns debugging on a 12.04 server? problem is that everything is running fine except for links/lynx which take around a minute to resolve website
<krababbel> dragpyre: you don't need the linuxlive option
<lion42> dragpyre, that is almost certainly correct. I think at this point the most likely issue is that you are either using a program to create the usb stick which is not getting things up right, or you just have a usb stick that is uncooperative.
<mikere> hpsd ping by domain to see if that's slow
<e2b04836> hpsd: try the 'dig' command
<xcyclist> Above was cross posted to #ruby-lang
<lion42> What -I would do- if I were experiencing the error you are experiencing is to try a new usb stick, make sure it is empty, and use pendrivelinux to create it.
<Bsims> chsados: only need 64 bit if you have more than 4gigs of ram
<hpsd> mikere: ping is fine
<hpsd> e2b04836: dig is also fine
<Clint-K6LCS> Updating a proiigram in Ubuntu 12.0.4 that is not in Synaptic nor Ubuntu Software programs. What is the "executable" file that I tell the system  to run to upgrade? (SeaMonkey)
<mikere> hpsd then I'd assume your computer is using dns to resolve domain names just fine
<hpsd> mikere: yes, the problem is only in lynx/links
<krababbel> chsados: if you don't want to bother with special kernels and options, use 64bit with more than 3GB RAM
<dragpyre> are there any overclocking tools for ubuntu/linux?
<krababbel> !pae | chsados
<ubottu> chsados: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Oer> dragpyre, overclocking is done in the bios
<dragpyre> But in Windows, using my Motherboard manufacturers program, I can overclock in real time.
<cuddylier> How would I give specific ftp access for a user to certain folders on ubuntu? I want to rent out a game server on my server but, dont want them to have full access to all my files via ftp
<dragpyre> So I was wondering if there was an equivalent program in linux
<hpsd> ?
<e2b04836> cuddylier: which ftpd?
<cuddylier> Yes
<suborbital> dragpyre your bios should be good enough to OC
<cuddylier> e2b04836: Yes
<dragpyre> off to test this usb now. wish me luck
<e2b04836> cuddylier: which one are you using ie vsftpd
<TVZ> .flood 110 hiiiii
<TVZ> ,|✿ hiiiii ✿|,
<TVZ> ,|✿ hiiiii ✿|,
<TVZ> ,|✿ hiiiii ✿|,
<TVZ> ,|✿ hiiiii ✿|,
<FloodBot1> TVZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TVZ> ,|✿ hiiiii ✿|,
<TVZ> ,|✿ hiiiii ✿|,
<cuddylier> e2b04836: Just sftpd I think.
<ARTSIOM> can someone please explaine the difference between "su user" and "su - user". especially the diffrenece in loading environment variables
<dotnetted> Hey all - anyone know if it's possible to get a single MAAS node running on the same physical box as the MAAS server? - I tried installing a node inside virtualbox and it did pick up the MAAS server instance on the same machine but the installation died on the next step. Thanks.
<e2b04836> cuddylier: are you actually using ftp or sftp?
<cuddylier> e2b04836: sftp
<e2b04836> cuddylier: it would be much easier to achieve what you want with ftp you can restrict users to /home/<username>
<cuddylier> e2b04836: is it still possible with sftp and is ftp not less secure?
<cuddylier> e2b04836: Also, would it be easy to switch to ftp?
<e2b04836> cuddylier: it is less secure however you can enable encryption if its needed
<e2b04836> also i believe it is possible with sftp but it's much harder
<cuddylier> e2b04836: I am a complete n00b, would that be easy and if so, how would I actually change to ftp and enable encryption?
<kkrauss> Hello all.  I am have several problems getting ubuntu running properly on my laptop.  I have an acer 9300 laptop that I just installed 12.04 on.  The first problem I am having is involving the video driver.  This laptops monitor is actually broken, so i have it hooked up to an external monitor which was working fine, but after I installed the driver for the video card, it does not display to the external monitor  only to the primary one
<kkrauss> which is broken.  AND even when I fidget with the primary monitor you can see the desktop is not loading properly to do anything
<Clint-K6LCS> Updating SeaMonkey in Ubuntu 12.0.4 that is not in Synaptic nor Ubuntu Software programs. What is the "executable" file that I tell the system  to run to upgrade?
<e2b04836> cuddylier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518293
<xcyclist> http://pastebin.com/E5P3yLM4
<hpsd> kkrauss: what video driver have you installed
<e2b04836> that has all the info you need including encryption and chrooting
<kkrauss> Nvidia
<kkrauss> but dont remember the specifics
<kkrauss> it was what was recommended to me by the "additional drivers"
<cuddylier> e2b04836: Would this program conflict with my current sftp?
<e2b04836> cuddylier: no
<cuddylier> e2b04836: Good, thanks
<e2b04836> no problem, best of luck
<dotnetted> Is there a server-specific ubuntu channel on freenode?
<kkrauss> I have a similar problem with my wireless card, I install the recommended driver for it but it simply won't turn on.  But before I can get back to tackling that I need to get the monitor working again
<hpsd> kkrauss: as i remember the nvidia driver generates new xorg file, perhaps you should manually edit it to properly suit your needs
<e2b04836> dotnetted: #ubuntu-server
<kkrauss> well I have no way to do that right now
<kkrauss> and even if I did I wouldn't know what to do
<dotnetted> That should have been obvious ;) Thnx
<kkrauss> anyway to simply roll back the driver?
<hpsd> kkrauss: your best bet i suppose will be to kill the xserver and drop to console
<hpsd> and from there try to edin the config
<nickgaw> Hi, Where can I download the debootstrap script for ubuntu 12.04?
<shaneo> hey guys if editing a quicklist how would i go abouts launching a wine application via the panel
<kkrauss> hpsd: I even tried switching to a terminal, ctrl alt f1 etc, nothing happens, its just a blank screen
<hpsd> kkrauss: so after for example reboot the boot logo is ok, and then it drops you to blank screen?
<kkrauss> yes.  Before when booting it would display both on primary laptop monitor and external monitor.  After driver update it will only display to the laptop monitor.
<helloguy> how can i find out the ownership of the ftp user?
<AidenSF> Can someone help me with Dual Displays? Im on ubuntu 12.04 and it keeps mirroring dispalys instead of extending
<zykotick9> AidenSF: nvidia?
<AidenSF> ATI i believe
<Clint-K6LCS> Please point me to a "Linux primer" - a site thatt covers the real basics of Linus for someone brand new to Ubuntu 12.0.4.
<ikonia> Clint-K6LCS: https://help.ubuntu.com
<hpsd> kkrauss: perhaps you can try to boot into console directly from grub
<hpsd> without loading x
<kkrauss> I am not dual booting
<kkrauss> im looking that up now
<Clint-K6LCS> Even more basic than that, please.I am uUpdating a program in Ubuntu 12.0.4 that is not in Synaptic nor Ubuntu Software programs. What is the "executable" file that I tell the system  to run to upgrade? (SeaMonkey)
<kkrauss> some say hold shift so im going to try that but osmething tells me it wont work
<hpsd> kkrauss: it doesn't matter, you still have grub
<hpsd> kkrauss: bios -> grub -> linux kernel
<MoTec> Clint-K6LCS: there will be no automatic update the, unless the application does it itself
<MoTec> Clint-K6LCS: there will be no automatic update then, unless the application does it itself
<Clint-K6LCS> No - SeaMonkey goes to itys site, and has us download the .zip fiule with all contained.
<ikonia> Clint-K6LCS: that document will tell you how to manage software
<Clint-K6LCS> Not in Synaptic nor Ubuntu Software.
<ikonia> Clint-K6LCS: READ the document
<Clint-K6LCS> Thank you!
<hpsd> .
<true_techie> whats a good text based terminal browser to use that will let me view source?
<hpsd> clear
<MoTec> Clint-K6LCS: for what it's worth.  seamonkey is in the apt-get repository..
<kkrauss> hpsd: Ok so I booted into recovery console and from there tried to boot into failsafe graphics mode which failed, it said 0 displays found so I booted directly into terminal
<true_techie> exit
<kkrauss> when the laptop boots normally, I can see my psensors display, I can right click and create a new folder or file, but no app bar or anything else is visible, nor can I start a terminal for some reason
<dotnetted> If an ubuntu CD install is shutting down on me is there a way to view some kind of log output? - Maybe if I live boot and then run the installer with some kind of parameters to store the log on a real disk? Thanks
<sergiufreenode> who is the women that sleep with mens without marriege?
<sergiufreenode> whore?
<kkrauss> hpsd: I am viewing the xorg.conf file and it has virtually nothing in it
<IdleOne> !guidelines > sergiufreenode
<ubottu> sergiufreenode, please see my private message
<Snardbafulater> This channel is so lame
<Snardbafulater> You all should join #ubuntu on Efnet
<Snardbafulater> instead
<Snardbafulater> just go to irc.efnet.org
<Snardbafulater>  join #ubuntu
<Snardbafulater> you can say the word nigger there, and you won't be banned
<kkrauss> I am at a loss of what to do here
<chsados> so i  ran into a problem with the bootloader
<chsados> about to upload an image 1 moment
<ominae> i've got an issue with screen lock. The screen blanks properly but on wake I can still see the title of the last webpage I was on and the unity toolbar. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<fobelx> this may be a dumb question but can utouch framework be used in commercial projects?
<bardzusny> hello, when will 11.04 stop receiving security updates?
<chsados> when i tried to install i got an error saying it couldnt install a bootloader or something and asked me to point to a place (image: http://imgur.com/aHEwy )
<chsados> i am trying to install onto the ATA WDC 500GB
<chsados> the OCZ is my windows HDD and the seagate is an external i dont want to touch
<kkrauss> Does anyone have any idea how I can fix this.  I have a laptop with a broken monitor so using an external one.  I used the additional drivers feature and installed the proprietary drivers for the nvidia card on the laptop.  Now when the laptop boots into ubuntu it wont display to the external monitor, only the broken primary montor.  It also has weird behavior, not displaying the entire desktop, not opening terminal when pressing ctrl al
<kkrauss> t del, and just going blank when I switch to other terminals by pressing ctrl alt f1 f2 etc.
<kkrauss> I cannot boot into graphic failsafe mode but can drop straight to terminal and that is as far as I can get
<quiescens> bardzusny: october
<bardzusny> quiescens: thank you
<kkrauss> soemthing tells me I am screwed on this
<chsados> can anyone help?  i have a freshly partitioned 2nd 500GB HDD im using the ubuntu 12.04 on a thumb drive trying to install it onto the 500gb HDD.  it seems i need to partition a swap and potentially another one for the bootloader bc at the end of the installation i got a bootloader error
<chsados> can anyone direct me to documentation on this?
<shaneo> hi could someone tell me what this means p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<shaneo> sorry let me pastbinit
<kkrauss> are there other ubuntu channels that are more active perhaps?
<ikonia> last MoonTsuiPhone
<ikonia> kkrauss: this one is very active
<kkrauss> must be I am screwed then because it would appear I have a curve ball problem
<ikonia> kkrauss: doesn't sound weird, just sounds like you've not setup the external monitor properly
<Guest93983> hey guys! i just installed ubuntu 12.04. My ethernet port is working, but not seen by the connection manager. Any help?
<kkrauss> I have no way to do so
<kkrauss> ugh am I not explaining this right
<kkrauss> I installed nvidia driver
<kkrauss> rebooted as i was told
<kkrauss> now I cant doa nything!
<tyler_d> kkrauss: hold down left shift while booting
<kkrauss> already did that
<kkrauss> I tried booting into graphic failsafe
<kkrauss> it fails
<tyler_d> kkrauss: get to a restore and rebuild using the official drivers
<tyler_d> kkrauss: your first mistake was installing the nvidia drivers
<kkrauss> tyler_d: I did not recall seeing that option but will go check now
<kkrauss> look man I am fairly new at this
<Rexter> I've got a network issue on 12.04, anyone available to take a question?
<kkrauss> I just saw "additional drivers needed pop up and followed it"
<tyler_d> kkrauss: :) I think we were all once there. patience my friend
<kkrauss> end quote wrong place
<tyler_d> kkrauss: ahh, so you didn't install the "nvidia" drivers
<kkrauss> tyler_d: im frustrated because I was suppsoed to ahve a web server up and running by now and I cant even get the first part done lol
<kkrauss> tyler_d: I installed ubuntu
<kkrauss> I went to additional drivers
<kkrauss> it said nvidia drivers recommended etc etc
<kkrauss> I did that
<kkrauss> it said reboot
<kkrauss> i rebooted
<kkrauss> now poof
<FloodBot1> kkrauss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beandog> tyler_d: left shift?  what's that do
<kkrauss> it shows the grub menu.  If you arent dual booting you usually dont see it
<backbox> oi
<tyler_d> kkrauss: should take to you a menu option where you can select to go to a default x session
<kkrauss> tyler_d: graphic fail safe mode, but it fails saying 0 displays detected
<shaneo> ok could someone assist me with this error please http://paste.ubuntu.com/988089/
<tyler_d> kkrauss: :(
<Divine_E> Hey guys, I am running Ubuntu 10.10, and I would like to upgrade to 12.04.  How would I go about doing that without having to burn a disc, or make a live USB ect.
<beandog> tyler_d: oh nice
<tyler_d> shaneo: try ---> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/install-wine-152-on-ubuntu.html
<MoonTsuiPhone> When installing, what should I set the mount point to be
<tyler_d> shaneo: linked from the forums
<tyler_d> shaneo: no personal experience
<MoonTsuiPhone> "/"
<tyler_d> MoonTsuiPhone: that really does depend... sounds like a yes to me.. go for /
<lion42> ...
<lion42> haha
<kkrauss> is there any way to juts undo the additional driver I installed?
<kkrauss> right now the only thing I can do is boto recover console then drop to shell prompt
<karni> Hi guys, I need help. Unity doesn't show any apps in the dash after I made a clean install of 12.04, but retained my home from 11.10
<tyler_d> kkrauss: you can "disable" the driver once you get the gui back.. however if you get the gui back I think it will already be dissabled
<karni> This is the second laptop I have this problem on. I tried unity --reset, with no luck.
<kkrauss> ok thats the chicken and the egg
<kkrauss> what about through the shell prompt
<tyler_d> karni: you would need to whitelist the applications(if they are 3rd party)
<kkrauss> what can I do through there?
<ZetaRC12> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<tyler_d> kkrauss: you could blacklist the drivers.. I am not extremely familiar with that process however I know there is a method to blacklist the driver.
<karni> tyler_d: no apps at all. even gnome calculator.
<kkrauss> at this rate I might be better of reinstalling the entire OS
<kkrauss> this makes no sense
<tyler_d> karni: so the side panel is there?
<karni> tyler_d: the dash is just empty. only music search works with external results
<tyler_d> kkrauss: I did resort to that myself once upon a time..(reinstalling)
<karni> tyler_d: yes, the panel is here, I can launch the dash, but there's nothing listed beneath
<kkrauss> Why would this drive be listed under additional drivers and listed as tested and fine if it sgoing to do this
<tyler_d> karni: can you add/remove things from the panel?
<kkrauss> just like I can get my wireless to work when using live usb but it wont work when f8ully installed
<tyler_d> karni: sounds like possibly you don't own your home?
<Sheldon420> !unetbootin | Sheldon420
<ubottu> Sheldon420, please see my private message
<sary> kkrauss: for people to be able to assist you , you need to provide more information in details regarding the issue .
<karni> tyler_d: when I ran it from USB stick, it worked fine. what has searching for apps to do with owning my home mate :)
<kkrauss> sary i ahve multiple times, hold on I will do it again
<karni> tyler_d: apps belong to the system
<kkrauss> Does anyone have any idea how I can fix this.  I have a laptop with a broken monitor so using an external one.  I used the additional drivers feature and installed the proprietary drivers for the nvidia card on the laptop.  Now when the laptop boots into ubuntu it wont display to the external monitor, only the broken primary montor.  It also has weird behavior, not displaying the entire desktop, not opening terminal when pressing ctrl al
<kkrauss> t del, and just going blank when I switch to other terminals by pressing ctrl alt f1 f2 etc.
<tyler_d> karni: some preferences and such are kept in your "home"... what do you feel the problem is?
<karni> tyler_d: also, it has nothing to do with adding/removing apps to the panel. I'm talking about the search window thingy
<kkrauss> ok some typos there but you get the gist
<karni> tyler_d: I think it's some left over crust from 11.x perhaps :<
<tyler_d> karni: so the only thing left over would be your "home"folder yah
<sary> kkrauss: Cool , thats alright .
<karni> tyler_d: I'm updating this fresh install now, but thanks for throwing those ideas at me
<karni> tylder_d: yeah, definitely the home. it worked from usb flash.
<kkrauss> sory for the frustration but I thought iw ould come in here and some one would be like oh do this and you are done.  I don't understand what the problem is, why a tested driver would do this and why I cant seem to fix it.
<sary> kkrauss: now , people need to know some details about your graphic card . :)
<karni> tyler_d: the problem is - I have the same problem on my private laptop, and I haven't solved it yet. this is the only reason I don't like ubuntu ;{
<tyler_d> karni: I would suggest simply ensuring the permissions are correct, and possibly even mount them separate and move what you would like over
<karni> I meant Unity ;D
<rns> anyone recommend screencasting software for ubuntu?
<karni> I love ubuntu :)
<tyler_d> karni: :) glad to hear it
<kkrauss> its an nvidia card and the driver was installed through the "additional drivers" application I did not do it manually, it was the one recommended and said to be tested fine.
<karni> tyler_d: okey, I'll do a recursive chown
<tyler_d> karni: do you know much about the terminal
<tyler_d> karni: yah, do a chown username:group -R * in your home methinks
<karni> tyler_d: I work for Canonical :)
<kkrauss> I thought I'd have a functioning web server by now, cant even get the damn OS running right.
<karni> yup
<tyler_d> karni: switch right after.... chown -R
<karni> (laggy internets here)
<karni> tyler_d: by that I mean, sure, I love terminal
<tyler_d> karni: fantastic ;)
<karni> tyler_d: thanks again.
<karni> once it's done updating, I'll give it a shot.
<tyler_d> karni: you're quite welcome, let me know if you want additional help. the logs would probably be my next move
<karni> tyler_d: I never debugged unity :) Sure, thanks Tyler!
<kkrauss> sary: any ideas?
<Rexter> anyone available to help with an ethernet issue?
<karni> kkrauss: Why would you need nvidia card drivers for a server? You could install stuff like WebMin or the like, and never install X on that machine.
<tyler_d> Rexter: I can gladly give it a shot
<tyler_d> Rexter: need more detail though
<kkrauss> irrelevant to my question but the server is going to most likely be a different machine I am going to bridge through this laptop
<beandog> webmin++
<kkrauss> and ill most likely being using apache2 with ubuntu 10.10 for that, might possibly do a virtual machine server.  This is all just for learning over the summer
<kkrauss> bjut right nwo I am just learning to want to punch things because I cant get past this stupid video card issue
<tyler_d> kkrauss: you should not have a gui for a server
<Fleck> anyone have youtube problem in ubuntu and chrome when html5 player is used, page doesnt get updated when video is playing, when ends - updates messed up page :D
<tyler_d> kkrauss: get ubuntu server, install lamp. finne
<kkrauss> Do I not speak english
<Rexter> tyler_d; thanks. I just installed ubuntu 12.04 the ethernet port is working, but just not seen by the connection manager.
<kkrauss> maybe my typos make me harder to understand than I thought.
<tyler_d> Rexter: do you know how to open a terminal? is there something plugged into it? what does it show for cards/connections?
<sary> kkrauss: 1st you need to determine what GPU is in use . # See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chsados> arggg im really stuck here guys.  successfully got ubuntu to install alongside windows 7 (windows 7 installed on a 120gb SSD and put ubuntu 12.04 on an internal 500GB HDD) it went through the whole OS install and now when i reboot it just goes straight to windows it doesnt ask me if i want to boot to ubuntu...what did i do wrong?
<kkrauss> sary: that is exactly what I did
<kkrauss> if you look it says the easiest way to do it is through hardware driver manager
<totesmuhgoats> chsados: i would check in your bios to see which drive is set to boot
<karni> sary: FWIW, he really doesn't need X/GUI for a server, installing lamp + webmin is easy from terminal. Now, I'll leave it up to you, me gotta go.
<MoTec> chsados: likely, you installed the boot loader on the 500gb HD.  Change the boot order in the BIOS to boot from the 500gb drive, first.
<Rexter> tyler_d; yes I can use the terminal. i have a ping test running right now. How would i see "cards/connections"
<totesmuhgoats> chsados: since they are on completely different drives the ubuntu bootlaoder is probably on the ubuntu drive and the windows on the windows drive
<kkrauss> karni for the love of god
<kkrauss> Did you read a WORD I wrote
<kkrauss> I freaking said the server was going to be ANOTHER machine!!
<karni> kkrauss: All of it.
<chsados> ok if i put the 500gb first will it ask me if i want to install win7 or ubuntu?  or will i need to change it every time i want to load windows?
<sary> Easy guys :)
<tyler_d> Rexter: if you right click on the connection manager, and choose "edit connections" you can see them. from a terminal what does `ip a` show please?
<MoTec> chsados: it'll probably ask you to boot into either windows or ubuntu
<chsados> ok great thank you very much guys...rebooting now
<kkrauss> sary: hes derailing from what I am here for, and thats figuring out this driver problem.  Im going to read the rest of this page and see if it has additional info that is helpful.
<sary> kkrauss: so , do you happen know what GPU is in use .
<karni> kkrauss: Dude, chillax, I'm not attemtping to be 5th wheel of the car anymore, sary will help you.
<flayke> Hi
<karni> Have a nice evening folks o/
<kkrauss> karni: thank you
<sary> Hey
<karni> kkrauss: I simply misread you, bye bye o/
<kkrauss> karni: thats why i asked if you read, but I appreciate you trying to help.
<karni> kkrauss: np, these things happen. I can imagine you're being frustrated, graphic card issues are one of the most annoying.
<Rexter> tyler_d; 2: eth0....... got a local IP, and all looks good there. I can pastbin you the exact text if you want. I'm pretty sure the problem in in the manager, not the connection. I've got connection to the Internet on it.
<sary> you too karni :)
<karni> sary: :)
<kkrauss> sary: are you looking for specifics, or just that I am using nvidia?
 * karni reboots after updating
<kkrauss> im just oging to do an lspci hold on
<kkrauss> another frustration is that I have to run up and down a flight of stairs haha
<tyler_d> Rexter: shoudl I assume you have tried restarting? if so try doing sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<flayke> :-D
<Rexter> tyler_d; under edit connections, there was nothing in the wired area. i tried entering it exactly like my other ubuntu box, but it still doesn't see the connection.
<[Spirit]> welcome from venezuela :D
<sary> kkrauss: i am reading a question .. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+question/196621
<Garbee> Is the connection manager in Unity supposed to show wired connections?
<tyler_d> Rexter: normally it would simply load that in there
<Rexter> tyler_d; I'll give that a shot. i did go so far as to uninstall, and re-install the manager.
<karni> kkrauss: oh man, that sucks even more :x :) (the stairs)
<Rexter> tyler_d; yep, it should, that's why we are having this conversation. :)
<tyler_d> Rexter: lol
<kkrauss> ok
<kkrauss> sary: vga compatible controller : NVIDIA corp c51 (zhrgotvr ho 6100) (reve a2)
<Rexter> tyler_d; I tried the manager restart, no change. If you click on Connection Information. an error dialog pops up "No valid active connections found!"
<tyler_d> Rexter: could you please remove the entry for eth0 from within  /etc/network/interfaces
<tyler_d> Rexter: then reboot
<kkrauss> tyler_d: I apologize again for getting snippy, but it often happens when I go into #c and ask for help solving a problem they go ont tangents about hwo the entire code should be written differently.
<kkrauss> tyler_d: since you seem to know so much about web servers, tell me what you think of this howto
<tyler_d> kkrauss: which howto?
<Rexter> tyler_d; okayyyy
<tyler_d> Rexter: so you would want to (from a terminal) do cd /etc/network
<tyler_d> Rexter: then cp interfaces ~/interfaces.bak ..... followed by gksu gedit interfaces
<Dayofswords> kkrauss: same thing happened for me when i was learning C++ in thier channel "I can't figure out I'm getting this result" "dude, you should start over with a class and cont blah blah blah"
<kkrauss> tyler_d: lol sorry forgot to copy it http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/build-linux-web-server-computer-part-1/
<Rexter> tyler_d; ok, comming back up...
<tyler_d> Rexter:
<tyler_d> Rexter: very good, keep me updated
<tyler_d> kkrauss: taking a look now... if my wireless likes me
<tyler_d> kkrauss: based on how quickly their page doesn't load... hehehe
<kkrauss> it loads fine for me
<kkrauss> lol
<kkrauss> sary: the more im reading this the more it doesnt make sense im having a problem, I installed the right driver
<xcyclist> say, what this the name of the "mail" command line email command these days?   I am not seeing it on 12.04.
<xcyclist> I just need a simple "mail" command, not elm, or pine.
<|seca|> Is there current documentation on wpa_supplicant for ubuntu server 12.04?
<|seca|> I cant seem to find it.
<kkrauss> ok heres a problem
<karni> tyler_d: didn't help (the chmod). gotta get some sleep, will try fixing it another time. thanks for help, pal :)
<kkrauss> Ive booted into recovery console and dropped to shell ine
<xcyclist>  it's bsd-mailx I guess.
<kkrauss> but I cant write to any files or do anything even with sudo, it says read only file system?
<tyler_d> kkrauss: it appears to make very good sense and be quite thorough... however I would fundimentaly dissagree. install ubuntu server, and select lamp(linux/apache/mysql/php) on installation, coupled with sshserver, these things can be installed right from installation
<tyler_d> karni: very good, sorry we couldnt' nail it. have a good rest
<karni> np! thanks tyler_d
<kkrauss> oh thats what lamp meant lol
<tyler_d> kkrauss: sorry, shoudl have specified earlier
<Rexter> tyler_d; ok I have the gedit window open now.
<kkrauss> its an older pc Ill be using though
<kkrauss> which version should I get
<kkrauss> that page recommended 10.10
<tyler_d> Rexter: very good, do you see a line refering to eth0?
<sary> kkrauss: alright. I know what you mean :) .. can you see what driver is used from the output of sudo lshw -C Video .. look in the configuration line :
<kkrauss> sary: that command doesnt seem to be working
<kkrauss> it just kind of flashes
<Rexter> tyler_d; yes auto: eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<kkrauss> sary: then hangs at PCI (sysfs)
<sary> kkrauss: and are you able to switch to a real console !
<kkrauss> wiat it stopped hanging
<kkrauss> no I had to boot into recovery console
<kkrauss> then drop to prompt
<sary> kkrauss: that's not hanging :)
<BFranks> Does Ubuntu 11+ come with an enabled Root user with some default password? ..
<kkrauss> sary: yes sorry didnt realize it needed time
<tyler_d> Rexter: can you please remove the auto: eth0 references, ie. literally where it says eth0, delete it
<MoTec> BFranks: no
<tyler_d> Rexter: then save and close please
<kkrauss> sary: the information is basically the same as before
<hittt> BFranks: You are asked to put a root password while installing
<MoTec> BFranks: just whatever you setup during install
<sary> okay , you could also drop to a tty by pressing Ctrl+Alt+f1 , or F2 .
<kkrauss> sary: one option is to run nvidia0config but I cant make any changes to any files even with sudo because it says read only file system?
<tyler_d> sary: ctl-alt-shift isn't it?
<Rexter> tyler_d; done
<sary> kkrauss: right , just look for the configuration line :
<BFranks> hitt: Yeah they ask to setup a user.. I don't recall an asking for a root pass other than MySQL root pass
<MoTec> hittt: actually, you don't set up a root password while installing.  you set a password for a user account that can sudo root.
<tyler_d> Rexter: very good, restart the machine please
<kkrauss> um what
<MoTec> BFranks: that user can sudo root
<MoTec> BFranks: You can even get a root prompt, although it's not really recommended, by doing sudo su -
<kkrauss> sary: one of the known problems is very similar and wants me to edit the xorg.conf file but I cant because it says it is read only file system how do I take care of that?
<MoTec> Best to just use sudo to change what you need to
#ubuntu 2012-05-15
<Rexter> tyler_d; back up & ready...... yay!!!! it show a connection now...
<hittt> MoTec: i might be confused with another distribution, so how does passwd look like before making root's password?
<tyler_d> Rexter: very good :)
<esmirlin> hi people, is there any way to make unity buttos (in maximized windows) inherit the theme buttons instead of the light themes ones?
<mdmkolbe> How do I set a printer to print "two-sided" by default?  (The option for this is greyed out under "Printer Properties".)
<BFranks> MoTec: Ahhh okay.. as long as there's no accounts accessible with default PWDs.. ;)
<MoTec> hittt: root is in there.. but i think the password is randomied or something.  the actual root account is not intended to be used interactiely
<kkrauss> man this thing is fighting me on every level
<Rexter> tyler_d; conenction information is there now. looks all good. Should that be it?
<sary> kkrauss: you sudo to open that file , with whatever edtier you'll be using.
<tyler_d> Rexter: I belive that was the goal, and you should be set :)
<tyler_d> sary: gksu
<BFranks> kkrauss: Are you on a date? .. Sounds like a date to me..
<tyler_d> sorry
<Junior> olá
<Rexter> tyler_d; could you tell me what was the deal? why did that work?
<kkrauss> sary: I am noob but not that noob, even with sudo i cannot do anything
<escott> MoTec, it is not randomized. just locked.
<tyler_d> Rexter: you can manually configure your cards from that file, but once it notices that it is in there, it doesn't try to do a thing with network-manager... bypasses it
<Junior> New gtk theme http://migre.me/95bLq
<mdmkolbe> How do I set a printer to print "two-sided" by default?  (The option for this is greyed out under "Printer Properties".)
<MaxHR> Hello, please recommend a simple image editor that will do cropping and also convert tif to jpg
<tyler_d> Rexter: so removing it allows the app(network-manager) to tak eit over
<MoTec> escott: thanks for the clarification
<tyler_d> mdmkolbe: you need to have the correct hardware(printer to support duplex) then the drivers
<sary> kkrauss: am not even sure where are rying to open the file .. in he console !
<kkrauss> its the only way!!!
<sary> kkrauss: try what tyler_d posted .
<kkrauss> RAHHHH this is fuckin getting annoying
<kkrauss> sary: I am following the instructions on the page you sent me
<funkster> if I run ulimit -n in a shell, is that only environment based setting?
<tyler_d> kkrauss: what or where exactly are we
<kkrauss> Switch to the console by using ctrl+alt+F1, or reboot and select recovery mode from the GRUB menu.
<kkrauss> Open and edit xorg.conf like this: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<kkrauss> Find the line that says: Section "Screen"
<kkrauss> Insert a new line that says Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP".
<kkrauss> Save the file. If you had to restart into recovery mode, type reboot, otherwise restart your display using sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart.
<FloodBot1> kkrauss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyler_d> funkster: hard limits vs soft limits are user specific(soft) or global (hard)
<kkrauss> it says ri ght there, access console(which I cannot do) OR boot into recover mode.  I did that and am now tryiong to edit the xorg.conf file
<Rexter> tyler_d; that's why the loopback was in there, wouldn't want the manager to handle the loopback. That must have got in there during the install...
<kkrauss> but cant because its a read only file system
<ultpkmnfan> Does anyone know if there's a way to disable Unity and bring (at least something close) to the old window icon layout back?
<IdleOne> !notunity | ultpkmnfan
<ubottu> ultpkmnfan: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tyler_d> kkrauss: type `mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_failed` and then reboot `init 6`
<funkster> tyler_d: there a way I can view the global hard limit?
<mdmkolbe> tyler_d: I am able to print two-sided if I adjust the setting in the "print" dialog before each print, so the hardware/driver is not the problem.
<ward_> how do i open a terminal with the crappy unity garbage?
<ward_> alt-F2 finds it when i search for gterm
<sary> kkrauss: Sounds like your partition / disk is broken !
<ward_> but i can click it and enter all i want
<mdmkolbe> ward_: Ctrl-Alt-t
<ward_> it wont start....
<escott> ward_, hit the windows key and type "terminal"
<ward_> mdmkolbe, thanks
<kkrauss> sary: that is highly unlikely
<sary> kkrauss: what is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Rexter> ward; you know you don't have to use Unity, right?
<sary> kkrauss: okay.
<kkrauss> tyler_d: I cannot do that, read only file system
<ward_> Rexter, i prefer gnome 2 so no ubuntu anymore for me
<tyler_d> funkster: I would simply cat limits.conf
<hittt> what is the name of 12.04?
<ward_> Rexter, i'm just using the livecd since i hve nothing else around
<ward_> i hope its the last time i see this utter crap
<ward_> thanks for the help, later
<kkrauss> sary: what output are yo ulooking for?  it shows my partitions etc?
<tyler_d> kkrauss: reboot and hold down shift, then get to the reconfig or default... you can't fix this on a r/o file system
<kkrauss> sary: there is a message table entries are not in disk order
<TomLM> Not happy with ubuntu 11.10 It hangs on "* Checking battery status [ OK ]" on boot and i can not do anything as i can not get to my files.
<kkrauss> tyler_d: thats how I got here :(
<TomLM> Someone tell me how to fix this please. :')
<kkrauss> I went to recovery console from grub, its the only thing that works, I cant boot the normal system
<tyler_d> kkrauss: not the recovery from the grub menu
<kkrauss> tyler_d: what do you want me to do then, i can only do recovery ofr normal boot
<ultpkmnfan> Wait, was that a bot that answered my question? That's...cool. Um, sorry to sound like a noob or whatever.
<tyler_d> kkrauss: hold down shift, after the grub
<kkrauss> also this fdisk -l seemes off I have partitions I shouldnt
<tyler_d> mdmkolbe: I am sorry, I don't know enough about the printing engine within to help you out here :(
<kkrauss> tyler_d: I held down shift and am at the grub menu
<tyler_d> kkrauss: normal boot, enter, hold left shift
<sary> kkrauss: seems like the issue is much depper than you thoguht .
<tyler_d> kkrauss: will bring you to a diff menu
<ultpkmnfan> Also, are there still appearance themes. Like, where in the settings do you select a theme for your window appearance like Clearlooks or something. Or was that removed?
<ultpkmnfan> still*
<kkrauss> tyler_d: it didnt work
<kkrauss> im back to square one
<kkrauss> booted on a broken monitor I can barely see
<tyler_d> kkrauss: so waht are you looking at please?
<kkrauss> and even if could still couldnt do anything
<tyler_d> d0h
<kkrauss> im looking at ubuntu log in screen
<kkrauss> seems fine, but now when I type my password
<sary> ultpkmnfan: that an info boot , correct .
<tyler_d> kkrauss: tbh at this point, I would (personally) be installing lamp on ubuntu server
<kkrauss> tyler_d: dude
<tyler_d> kkrauss: get back to that point
<kkrauss> tyler_d: this isnt going to be a server!!
<sary> ultpkmnfan: yes , this opions is still there.
<tyler_d> kkrauss: then do alt-ctrl-shift F1
<kkrauss> tyler_d: this is why I got frustrated with you before!!!! this isnt the damn server!
<kkrauss> tyler_d: I've tried that, the screen just goes black
<diamonds> yo
<diamonds> how do I reset X?
<tyler_d> kkrauss: that will get you to a terminal... I know this is a pain in the ***
<kkrauss> I know how to switch to the console, but it wont work
<tyler_d> tyler_d: so its hung at that point.. you should see a login prompt at the top for root
<diamonds> or, well my pty7 or whatever the x env. shell is called doesn't respond
<diamonds> I see a mouse but that's all
<Patito> Hi
<kkrauss> whatever is causing my problem wont let me see a terminal either
<diamonds> so I want to restart gnome I guess
<Rexter> kkrauss did you install a video driver, and now you can't do anything?
<kkrauss> Rexter: basically, I did it the right way through additional drivers
<tyler_d> kkrauss: you have to get to it straight when it boots, but I am confused why you cannot see the restore menu... 1 second plz
<diamonds> I'll try killing Xor
<diamonds> oh that did it :)
<kkrauss> whats blowing my mind is before I log into the desktop everything is fien but once I log in I lose most everyhting.  I can still right click and create new folders etc, but cant open a terminal or switch to consoel
<tyler_d> kkrauss: drop to shell before trying to log in please
<kkrauss> already tried
<diamonds> I've a question
<kkrauss> before I entered desktop password i switched to f1
<Rexter> kkrauss; yea, I had that same issue on a Linux Mint box. I never did figure out how to fix it. It's like the desktop would freez visually, but would still be running underneith.
<diamonds> How do I prevent ubuntu from using ALT-[arrow] in tty1-6 ?
<diamonds> I need that for tmux
<kkrauss> I can boot into recovery console
<kkrauss> but cannot boot video faile safe mode
<kkrauss> but when drop to shell, cant do anything because it says its a read only fiel system
<tyler_d> kkrauss: while its doing the normal boot, drop to console
<leo> do you have permission to write?
<kkrauss> tyler
<kkrauss> how?
<Rexter> tyler_d; I think he'll need to boot with a live CD, and manually edit the video driver config files.
<kkrauss> if I knew what I was doing
<kkrauss> I wouldnt be here
<tyler_d> Rexter: while its booting alt-ctrl F1
<tyler_d> Rexter: until it drops to the login prompt
<Rexter> kkrauss; NO....... if you knew what you were doing you'd be here helping the rest of us idiots.... right!!??
<kkrauss> lol
<kkrauss> this is enfuriating because I didnt doa nything I wasnt supposed to
<kkrauss> I did this through the additional drivers menu
<kkrauss> it said it was a tested driver and just activate it for everything to work better
<kkrauss> I was better off not freaking touching it!
<gizmo> I'm a newbie to linux , can you tell me how I use wine please
<Oer> kkrauss nvidia 6100 ?
<Sheldon420> !wine | Sheldon420
<ubottu> Sheldon420, please see my private message
<diamonds> kkrauss: once I had an issue like this.  Here is some probably useless advice: remount the disk as rw
<diamonds> that did it for me
<kkrauss> im trying to boot to the original installed kernel
<kkrauss> but doubt its going to work
<kkrauss> omg!
<kkrauss> it freaking worked
<kkrauss> -23 loaded the desktop properly and to the right monitor
<tyler_d> kkrauss: lmao... now don't touch it
<tyler_d> kkrauss: !!
<kkrauss> wel thats what annoys me
<kkrauss> how am I supposed to use my video card to its potential!
<Sheldon420> gizmo, see this http://wiki.winehq.org/HowTo
<kkrauss> also I am wondering if sary was right because the system also seems to run slow
<gizmo> Sheldon20: thanks
<tyler_d> kkrauss: : what do you mean about what sary was right? about what?
<Sheldon420> gizmo, Follow those instructions, and let us know if you have any specific issues.  Also check out wine-hq's official IRC channel #winehq
<kkrauss> when I did an fdisk -l
<kkrauss> also heres a thing
<kkrauss> im running -23 kernel now
<kkrauss> form the previous version menu
<kkrauss> but there is no updates that are needed
<kkrauss> how do I make this the default?
<Sheldon420> gizmo, This site (http://appdb.winehq.org/) tells you how well a particular windows app works in linux on wine.
<dotnetted> Is there a way to log output form the 12.04 installer? Output is too fast to catch with ALT-F4 - Shutdown signal gets sent half way through CD install - Thnx
<dotnetted> from *
<kkrauss> wow my partition table is goofy
<kkrauss> ok probably dumb question, in fact I know it is, but I do wnat my ext4 mounted as / right?
<escott> kkrauss, probably
<irkinosor> hi there, I have a problem with my apache2 configuration for local development on my PC. I'm trying to enable multiple websites but all the websites I added on the /etc/hosts are not working. the browser only display the defaults site that come with apache2. Can anybody explain to me what I'm doing wrong?
<kkrauss> whats weird is yI have my 84 gig ext4 partition for ubuntu, then there is my 61GB backup partition.  Then there is a 3 gig extended thats shown as on top of my 3GB swap, then next to those is free space
<kkrauss> no clue why the extended is there
<escott> kkrauss, the installer often puts the swap and / inside an extended in order to save primaries for other oses
<kkrauss> so there is nothing wrong with my setup?  except the free space which Ill just throw onto my primary
<escott> kkrauss, if you want to paste the output of sudo parted -l /dev/sda we can look at it, but there is nothing wrong with having an extended
<kkrauss> odd, disk utility doesnt have an option to add the free space to primary
<kkrauss> hold on escott im going to log into xchat from tthat machine
<escott> !paste | kkrauss
<ubottu> kkrauss: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kkrauss> ahh good po int
<roothorick> how do I install packages from apt-get without marking them manually installed?
<melkor> hdmi audio with an amd card?
<escott> roothorick, i think there is an option to apt to do that. oneshot (unless im confusing with emerge)
<melkor> With mint I had to add an argument to the boot config radeon.audio=1 do I need to do that with ubuntu?
<roothorick> escott: yeah you're thinking of emerge
<kkrauss> escott: paste.ubuntu.com/988150
<escott> roothorick, http://serverfault.com/questions/87933/how-to-remove-the-installed-manually-flag-and-revert-to-automatically-install
<locum> hi guys, i've got several problems in new laptop running 12.04
<kkrauss> escott: I showed you fdisk -l as well because of the message at the end
<escott> kkrauss, i dont trust fdisk, not with gpt disks in the wild
<locum> battery last 1 hr instead of 6 hrs
<Culeator> I AM BLEEDING OUT OF MY ANUS
<Culeator> WHAT DO I DO?
<Culeator> SHIT
<FloodBot1> Culeator: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Culeator> FUCKING NIGGER FUCKED ME IN THE ASS
<kkrauss> escott: well the output was basically the same minus the warning
<escott> kkrauss, so that 12GB at the end from 148 to 160 cannot be added to any existing partition
<kkrauss> it wouldnt let me for some reason when I installed
<kkrauss> I deleted my old windows partition
<kkrauss> and shrunk my back up
<kkrauss> instead of combing into one free space, there was two
<irkinosor> hi there, I have a problem with my apache2 configuration for local development on my PC. I'm trying to enable multiple websites but all the websites I added on the /etc/hosts are not working. the browser only display the defaults site that come with apache2. Can anybody explain to me what I'm doing wrong?
<locum> hi guys, i've got several problems in new laptop running 12.04, battery runout after 1hr insted of 6hr in win?
<GSF1200S_> locum: laptop-mode-tools
<kkrauss> escott: and to be honest I am not sure how to add that space on linux anyway outside of install time.
<melkor> So I have to add the argument radeon.audio=1 to my grub config is there a way to do that via default or grub.d so that I don't have to do it everytime the kernel updates?
<GSF1200S_> locum: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Laptop_Mode_Tools
<GSF1200S_> it wont be exact since thats an Arch wiki, but Archs documentation is the best- youll learn alot about powersaving from that page
<adrianstudio> Hi, I'm having problems getting my usb mic record as well as playback with another soundcard. help appreciated ?
<locum> GSF1200S, thx but i think you don't understand my problem
<escott> kkrauss, you could boot gparted and move partitions around, but it is time consuming because everything has to be copied. if you just want to add it to ubuntu you could create an ext4 on it and make it /home or perhaps /home/username/Music (something that will be roughly 12GB but won't grow)
<kkrauss> sigh so many problems so little time
<roothorick> ay yi yi. All I want to do is install Blink. Can't for the life of me figure out how.
<kkrauss> back in the day I would just sue partition magic
<kkrauss> nothing like that these days?
<locum> GSF1200S, it's a brand new laptop, battery last 6hours in windows and just 1 in ubuntu 12.04
<Catbus_> in my case, it was GPU being on hardcore-mode all the time
<adrianstudio> the power-saving is sorted in newer kernels
<adrianstudio> there was a problem with early 3.x.x kernels
<Catbus_> locum if you have a discrete graphics card and an integrated one?
<Catbus_> but i mean, 6 to 1 is a very big jump for that
<locum> got 2, i5 quad core with embeded intel, and nvidia 1gb
<GSF1200S_> locum: you said your battery runs out very quickly- thats what linux does when its not setup to save juice. You need to setup CPU frequency scaling, laptop-mode-tools, use intel powertop (if you have an intel proc) for power saving tips, make sure to kill any services you dont need, etc
<GSF1200S_> locum: anything hogging CPU in your system monitor?
<locum> GSF1200S,  just installed ubuntu i didn't see nothing
<GSF1200S_> locum: what vid cards does you laptop have? Strictly intel or intel+ati or nvidia?
<locum> intel+nvidia
<tdelam> I asked this in the ubuntu-server channel, which may be wrong but...
<Rexter> I'm out guys. Have a great evening!
<tdelam> hey guys, i have a web app where I am encoding a video and uploading to a fileshare, I want to mount the drive locally, i have been using smbmount but I am getting permission denied, i can't seem to set the permissions, am i doing something wrong in the mounting?
<GSF1200S_> locum: prolly one of the biggest reasons battery sucks is because in ubuntu the nvidia card is always on, where in Windows it is shut off and the intel card is used
<locum> GSF1200S,  cpu1 4%, cpu2 10%, cpu3 10%, cpu4 10%
<GSF1200S_> you need to investigate Bumblebee or something similar to control which card is switched on when- it may or may not work
<roothorick> oh hell with it, I'll find something else
<locum> GSF1200S,  i'm new in linux
<MoTec> locum: ya, good luck.  i have an alienware m11x with the same issues.  it's the nvidia card running all the time.  i wasn't able to resolve it so ended up just running ubuntu in a vm instead to do what i need to do with linux.
<GSF1200S_> locum: you can also turn off the vid card in the bios (at the beginning of turning on the computer)
<locum> GSF1200S, MoTec  this issue is only in ubuntu?
<MoTec> locum: any linux
<dubrun> hi! trying to troublehoot HDMI output not working... can anyone point me to modifying display stuff? i'm kinda new to linux
<GSF1200S_> locum: we all are at one point :) Gonna have to learn a bunch of stuff- one of which is that hardware manufacturers often dont make linux drivers since their isnt money in it
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: what video card?
<dubrun> Intel HD3000 on 2500K
<locum> GSF1200S,  i now that i just installed ubuntu coz need to use google dev app center
<GSF1200S_> locum: things are very possible to get setup well, but youre going to have to learn a new way :)
<vato_> wee wees
<Corey> vato_: Did you have a support question?
<vato_> hi corey!
<dubrun> GSF1200S_: i.e. mobo, Asrock ASRock z68.  Running Mythbuntu 12.04 , so it's paired down from standard ubuntu i imagine
<vato_> i do!
<GSF1200S_> locum: alright- youll have to investigate Optimus nvidia bumblebee for linux, or turn off the discrete card in your bios- that will get you to 4 hours right there (prolly). Doing the other things I mentioned will potentially get you better battery life than windows, potentially not
<vato_> I have two graphics cards and I am running ubuntu. The graphics cards are "sli'd." Anyway -- Ubuntu wont let me one run continuous display. It makes 2 displays in Xinerama and one a separate X screen. How do I enable one continuous display my young chum?
<dubrun> GSF1200S_: BTW i ride a GSF600S :)
<locum> GSF1200S, ok thx i will check out bumblebee
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: hmmm, I know how to do HDMI with an Nvidia card, but not an intel card, looking
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: haha, really? Sweet man.. Love my 1200 :)
<vato_> Corey
<dubrun> well how about video display at all ? all i get is a window called "display"
<vato_> wheres my support bro
<dubrun> i don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dubrun> (running XFCE)
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: explain more please? You get a window where? Trying to figure out exactly what your issue is
<dubrun> yeah well when I boot up i get the UEFI display for a second, then it goes black and doesn't come back
<dubrun> so I know it CAN work. but the "display" window is in Applications > Settings > Display
<MoTec> vato_: it's not ubuntu that will not let you run one continuous display.  It's the nvidia drivers.  They do not support SLI very well.
<boooh> hello. i'm using 12.04. when does gimp 2.8 will be available in the software center?
<GSF1200S_> UEFI? Ive had the "going black" issue before..
<vato_> orly
<locum> GSF1200S,  btw i'm running 64 bit
<CoJaBo> Is there some trick to getting Ubuntu to boot when all I get is a black screen immediately after hitting install/try on the cd screen?
<MoTec> rly
<dubrun> UEFI  is the new BIOS.
<CoJaBo> Happens both with normal and alternate cds
<smc> Hello, I'm having trouble with grub2 on crunchbang 10, no matter what I do grub is only showing the first three entries on the /boot/grub.cfg, even through the it has 7 menu entries.
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: thats what I feared, haha.. Not sure how that plays into things is I have the old fashioned bios :)
<pibarnas> CoJaBo, mainly, wait. :)
<xangua> !nomodeset | CoJaBo
<ubottu> CoJaBo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<CoJaBo> xangua: Yeh, tried that too, usually nomodeset + noacpi + nolapic has fixed all issues
<dubrun> GSF1200S_: I'm sure UEFI doesn't matter. I had it working on 11.10 with no problems.
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: have you tried using xrandr at all?
<CoJaBo> Any other ideas?
<GSF1200S_> xrandr is the typical multi-monitor method (unless you use nvidia)
<vato_> it says "RANDR extension is not present"
<vato_> i think that might be my problem
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xrandr
<sary> kkrauss: any progress!
<zykotick9> boooh: software versions aren't changed after a release (general rule, firefox is a noteable exception)
<Threeseas> I need to know how to get rid of old alsa files that are in the way of new ones
<dubrun> GSF1200S_: haven't used xrandr, does that ship with standard x64 12.04?  i can almost guarantee whatever is the problem doesn't require new software
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<chsados> i got it up and running guys :D ty for your help
<sary> kkrauss:  jus so that you know , i couldn't find any info about NVIDIA Corporation c51 (zhrgotvr ho 6100) (rev a2)
<boooh> zykotick9: so i have to wait 12.10... :(
<dubrun> i just don't know linux enough to configure X.  Or whatever XFCE runs
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: the problem might BE the new software. The Display thing you see is likely a graphical frontend to xrandr
<dubrun> ah ok
<GSF1200S_> all DE's use X at the moment
<zykotick9> boooh: i guess, or compile, or check for a PPA
<GSF1200S_> wayland is a way off
<IncendiaryPyro>  
<boooh> zykotick9: thank you.
<dubrun> GSF1200S_: that X/config/resolution article doesn't mention HDMI at all
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: unfortunately I cant give you a silver bullet because I run nvidia, so xrandr isnt how I setup my dual screens :(
<MaxHR> Hello, anyone please suggest a simple image editor that will do cropping, and also will convert from tif to jpg
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: Its more about getting the screen to work at all- HDMI is just a method to have another monitor (and sound). Xrandr should detect an HDMI display just the same as a VGA display. Both of my monitors are HDMI for example
<Luceo> MaxHR: GIMP will do that but its not the most lightweight ever
<bohemian9485> boooh: i saw one twit on my twitter account on how to install the new gimp 2.8, let me check first
<zykotick9> MaxHR: i take it you don't consider the gimp, "simple"?
<Threeseas> how do I clean out all the old alsa stuff  that is in the way of the new
<Luceo> bohemian9485: boooh: There's a ppa for it
<chsados> do i need to do anything special motherboard driver wise?  i have an asus m4a87t
<bohemian9485> luceo: yeah, i know, the ppa is listed there
<chsados> i already instally my ati drivers
<Luceo> Guys, anyone using the AMD blob and getting full system freezes that require a reboot?
<MaxHR> zykotick9, yeah, something more light weight would be nice
<zykotick9> MaxHR: i hear ya - sorry i don't have any suggestion.
<dubrun> GSF1200S_: alright thanks dude, i'll have to keep messing with it
<azp> anyone know of a program that can create an exact image of an sd card with multiple partion types  (e.g. ext3,fat32,swap)?
<RapeFreenode> TIRED OF NEGROS?
<RapeFreenode> I FUCKING AM
<RapeFreenode> THAT IS WHY I AM A MEMBER OF CHIMPOUT FORUM
<Luceo> MaxHR: You could try fotoxx, but idk how good it is
<RapeFreenode> AT CHIMPOUT WE ARE NOT WHITE SUPREMACISTS!
<RapeFreenode> I MYSELF AM A MEXICAN!
<RapeFreenode> BASICALLY, IF YOU ARE NOT A NIGGER AND YOU HATE NIGGERS, WE WELCOME YOU WITH OPEN ARMS!
<RapeFreenode> JOIN CHIMPOUT FORUM TODAY!
<FloodBot1> RapeFreenode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> azp: dd or clonezilla (livecd) are two options
<ChristopherNg> who was that?
<Luceo> Some troll
<Threeseas> Oh, thought this was  Ubuntu help channel... Now i see its a skin color channel... guess I better leave'
<azp> lol
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: xrandr man- thats where i would look
<jvargas> how do I restore locale to en_US by default?
<jvargas> installation was performed using es_CR, and I need to change it for compatibility reasons.
<jvargas> via console.
<azp> zykotick9, anyone better than the other?
<GSF1200S_> Whats up with all these spammers? Has this become the norm on this channel?
<poulson> join #julia
<poulson> woops
<ChristopherNg> azp: identify yourself please
<Luceo> GSF1200S_: It's a popular channel, it will attract idiots
<MoTec> GSF1200S_: it's become the norm on the internet in general
<azp> what?
<sjd> 百度网盘真不错
<zykotick9> jvargas: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<ChristopherNg> azp: who are you and what is your query?
<azp> anyone know of a program that can create an exact image of an sd card with multiple partion types  (e.g. ext3,fat32,swap)?
<IdleOne> !cn | sjd
<ubottu> sjd: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<azp> that is my query
<GSF1200S_> Luceo: yeah, I suppose- it was popular before though and I dont remember seeing such types of spam here
<dubrun> GSF1200S_: well i exe'd xrandr, why do I have 3 HDMI's?
<Luceo> azp: dd I think
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: pastebin so I can see :)
<jvargas> zykotick9: done. but I continue receiving perl warnings: Please check that your locale settings:
<Luceo> GSF1200S_: idk, I never see it in other Linux channels, leads me to believe its just because Ubuntu is popular (and thus, near the top of the list)
<zykotick9> jvargas: sorry, i have no idea.
<dubrun> GSF1200S_: and why is #3 the one connected?
<jvargas> zykotick9: I think I need to install english locales from somewhere.
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: pastebin :)
<bohemian9485> boooh: the link is here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gimp-2-8-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<azp> luceo: that would create exact image of sd with multiple partitions?
<boooh> bohemian9485: thx :)
<CoJaBo> Is there some trick to getting Ubuntu to boot when all I get is a black screen immediately after hitting install/try on the cd screen?
<Luceo> azp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5627660#post5627660
<AnalRip> FREENODE IS GOING TO GET SHUT DOWN
<AnalRip> FUCKING NIGGER LOVERS!
<bohemian9485> boooh: you are welcome
<AnalRip> JUST WAIT
<azp> I have been looking for a while then gave up and have figured out that it ultimately is my best bet
<CoJaBo> Sigh.
<melkor> CoJaBo: do you have a usb stick you could try?
<GSF1200S_> Man. See?? Another one already
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | CoJaBo tried this?
<ubottu> CoJaBo tried this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<CoJaBo> zykotick9:  yeh.
<dubrun> GSF1200S_: http://pastebin.com/fTSwQV6c not sure that has much info
<melkor> CoJaBo: I had the same problem with mint, I used Unetbootin and made a bootable usb drive from the iso, it worked well.
<azp> luceo: where could I find dd?
<dubrun> GSF1200S_: although why it says it's 708mm x 398mm i dunno
<Luceo> azp: Should be installed by default
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: something like xrandr -d HDMI3 --auto? Im prolly totally wrong since I never use Xrandr (use nvidia-settings)
<Luceo> I hate fglrx -_-
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: are you trying for a separate Xserver or for a setup where you can drag between screens (xinerama)?
<sary> CoJaBo: do you happen to know what graphic card/model your macine have.
<CoJaBo> Not sure
<dubrun> GSF1200S_: lol all i want is SOME output. the only reason i can see anything at all is cause VNC is working
<CoJaBo> think its integrated, probably Intel..
<azp> I didn't see a mention of dd in the link...let me dig in deeper..THANK YOU!
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: i wish I could help man, but without being there its pretty hard especially since I dont use Intel
<CoJaBo> trying to download Poppy Linux... thus far, its never failed to bot
<Luceo> CoJaBo: Try non graphical install for ubuntu, the graphical install disk sucks for all my PCs
<CoJaBo> Luceo:  alternate does the same thing
<Luceo> CoJaBo: Reboot and append to boot line: nomodeset acpi=off
<CoJaBo>  tried all those too.. it just sites there and the fan kicks up to full speed.
<sary> CoJaBo: if it is the Intel onboard-one .. try to pass to the deskto with either i915.modeset=1 or i915.modeset=0 .
<dubrun> GSF1200S_: lol alright  man well thanks
<Luceo> CoJaBo: Any idea what GPU your comp is running?
<CoJaBo> Not a clue
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: np- sorry I couldnt be more help :(
<Luceo> What OS is on it now CoJaBo ?
<CoJaBo> Win xp
<locum> GSF1200S, MoTec  solved!
<Luceo> CoJaBo: run start>run>dxdiag
<GSF1200S_> locum: what is solved- battery?
<Luceo> CoJaBo: Should list the GPU model
<locum> yep
<CoJaBo> The disk is wiped
<GSF1200S_> locum: I stand corrected then- what was it so I know to tell others?
<Luceo> CoJaBo: Go into BIOS and see if its listed there
<CoJaBo> shoulda said, was xp..
<sary> CoJaBo: from the live-cd sudo lspci | grep VGA
<locum> GSF1200S,  can i send a link?
<zykotick9> sary: fyi lscpi doesn't need sudo
<CoJaBo> sary:  the live cd doesn't boot
<GSF1200S_> locum: you can paste it here sure
<Dougie187> Can anyone recommend a good 802.11n router for ubuntu?
<locum> GSF1200S, http://www.leanuxeros.com/linux/como-instalar-bumblebee-3-0-en-ubuntu-y-debian/
<CoJaBo> the bios lists.. like, nothing
<Luceo> Dougie187: Routers don't care what OS you use, anything by Cisco is bound to be good
<sary> zykotick9: right , my bad.
<Luceo> Dougie187: I use Cisco routers exclusively
<locum> GSF1200S, it's in spanish but i can translate if u want
<Dougie187> well, I have a linksys WRT150N, with DD-WRT on it, and I can't use N
<GSF1200S_> locum: so it WAS the video card causing it? Good to hear its fixed. Youre one of the lucky ones where it works :)
<Luceo> Dougie187: Does the Linksys support N, and does the wifi card?
<Dougie187> Luceo: yes, and yes.
<Luceo> Dougie187: I've never found a router have a Linux-specific protocol issue
<sary> CoJaBo: doesn't boot ! .. have md5 test the iso .
<Luceo> Dougie187: Does your Linux driver support wireless n?
<Dougie187> yeah, my card is Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 an the driver is driver=iwlwifi
<locum> GSF1200S,  well thank god
<CoJaBo> sary:  yeh, checks out, both the normal and alternate
<locum> GSF1200S,  and u for put me in the track
<CoJaBo> the cd check black screens too
<sary> CoJaBo: did you burn the iso image on a low speed.
<CoJaBo> yeh, with checking.
<Luceo> Dougie187: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592846 Might solve your problem
<sary> What you mean !
<CoJaBo> burned on two different computers with two different cd rw media
<Dougie187> Luceo: wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn
<StafferA> cojabo  have you ever been to chimpout forum?
<StafferA> it is the greatest thing if you hate niggers like I do!
<CoJaBo> StafferA: didn't itell you to diaf
<Ikelos_> Hello all, I hate to interrupt the discussions, but I recently installed Ubuntu 12.04 via wubi on my thinkpad t61 with Windows 7 and after the intial boot, it will no longer boot into ubuntu.  Just before the purple splash screen as it does some checks it mentions something about some NTFS thing failing.  I rand the windows memory tool, but nothing ever came of it.  My windows partition seems to be working fine - has anyone experience
<GSF1200S_> locum: np
<sary> don feed the troll , feed the poor.
<CoJaBo> lol
<Ikelos_> *insight
<sary> *dont.
<Dougie187> Luceo: thanks for the link though. My rate does say 1 Mb/s :(. But I don't have the modprobe.d file
<CoJaBo> sary: he comes back every month. you can set your watch by him xD
<IdleOne> alright, lets move on
<CoJaBo> sary:  but its def. not the cd :/
<escott> Ikelos_, wubi is more fragile due to its reliance on large files in ntfs
<sary> CoJaBo: ;)
<CoJaBo> puppy Linux takes..... forever to dl :/
<Ikelos_> Do you think I would have better luck installing traditionally from a disk?
<sary> IdleOne: sure :)
<CoJaBo> if that doesn't work, I'll probably just scrap it for parts :/
<sary> CoJaBo: ive never known anyone how couldn't pass to the desktop using any of the kernel boot options.
<GSF1200S_> Ikelos_: yes, I would setup a dual boot using a livecd over wubi anyday
<sary> CoJaBo: I hope you did try it the right way.
<Luceo> Dougie187: Hmm, idk then sorry :S My wireless N card has never failed to connect to a Wireless N router and I roam quite a lot
<CoJaBo> sary:  yeh. it usually works, just nut this tine
<Ikelos_> GSF12005_ : thanks - I will try that and see if it works
<Luceo> I'd assume it's an issue in config, Dougie187, not a Linux issue with the router, routers are not OS-dependent, neither is the 802.11n protocol
<Dougie187> Np. thanks for the help. I was just thinking it might be time to get a new router, since when I connect with it in mixed (N on mode) it just kills the router
<Dougie187> it times out connections like every 5 seconds, and I end up having to reboot the router and hardline it to turn off N mode.
<Luceo> Dougie187: I have a Cisco Linksys EA3500 and it's done me well
<Dougie187> awesome, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Dougie187: those centrino wifis have a hard time with n speed
<Dougie187> or just n connections? :P
<ActionParsnip> Dougie187: you need a modprobe option to make them run at g speed, then they are stable
<ActionParsnip> Dougie187: just set your wifi to not n, most routers can switch between speeds
<sary> CoJaBo: then am clueless .
<CoJaBo> me too :/
<Dougie187> my laptop wifi, or the router wifi?
<ActionParsnip> Dougie187: what is the driver modeul it is using if you run:  sudo iwlist scan
<ActionParsnip> Dougie187: in the laptop
<Dougie187> ActionParsnip: I'm using iwlwifi
<Luceo> ActionParsnip: It's iwlwifi
<Luceo> It's going to be bad :P
<Dougie187> I found this
<Dougie187> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978457
<sary> CoJaBo: is it a laptop or a desktop that is facing this issue , and model is it.
<ActionParsnip> Dougie187: echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf > /dev/null       reboot to test
<booi> Do i need to add the "discard" option to my SSD's mount point?
<Dougie187> I just tried the "sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1"
<Luceo> ActionParsnip: He doesnt have to reboot, just modprobe -r iwlwifi and modprobe iwlwifi
<Dougie187> well, after a -r iwlwifi
<ActionParsnip> Luceo: unloading and reloading modules can cause issues if the module is in use at that exact time
<Luceo> ActionParsnip: You should be able to make sure it isn't in use, sudo ip link set dev wlan0 down iirc
<Poopermex> I think that niggers are subhuman beasts!
<Dougie187> lemme see if it freaks out now.
<Poopermex> That is why I am a member of Chimpotu Forum!
<Luceo> Wow, where do these retards come from?
<glioros> Hello, I am thinking to use asterisks. What do you suggest. To install it on my existing server or i will better need a new server?
<ActionParsnip> Luceo: yeah, nice and convenient ;). Reboot also tests from cold boot
<dubrun> GSF1200S_: here's another paste http://pastebin.com/qTg3akJw
<Tiktalik> chimpotu? these bots are getting worse all the time
<Luceo> ActionParsnip: I hate reboots :P
<ActionParsnip> Luceo: they are good occasionally. Sometimes its the easiest way to fix things
<Luceo> ActionParsnip: Sometimes, I tend to only reboot either a) when my machine crashes or b) when I compile a new kernel
<glioros> occasionally i prefer not to fix a things because i dont like reboots
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: line 293 shows again its recognizing the monitor/tv/whatever
<Prodigal> question...I'm completely new to linux..and have some install issues..
<Prodigal> is there a Q&A channel here?
<DarwinSurvivor> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> Prodigal: this is it
<Luceo> glioros: I've never known an issue which was fixed magically by a reboot, except those which required a kernel rebuild
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: you try #xorg
<GSF1200S_> ?
<Prodigal> Thanks...just wasn't sure if i was in the right room -
<DarwinSurvivor> Prodigal: if you are getting stuck (or experiencing a possible bug), please be specific and anyone that can help will do their best
<dubrun> nope, on it now
<DarwinSurvivor> Prodigal: you are :)
<Prodigal> The issue is a Black screen on start up (backlight issue) with the Gateway NV78 system - its an Intel integrated video card
<Aminux> hello
<sary> Hey
<Aminux> i have a small small small problem here with ubuntu
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: might want to mention that xrandr and the xorg log shows HDMI3 as connected, but you dont know how to get an xsession going on that screen
<Aminux> my terminal window is fixed and i cant move it around
<glioros> guys I am thinking to install asterisks which is a voip server on my ubuntu server. what do you suggest to install it on my existing server or i need a new server?
<Aminux> the top bar is disappeared
<grpace> Greetings all! I have an apache2 question.  I have just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04.  Apache is not starting.  I get the error that mods-enabled/mod-security.load /usr/lib/libxml1.so.1is not found.  Anyone else experienced this ??
<sary> Prodigal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<Aminux> can i post the image link to show my problem?
<nsahoo> I have a program that needs libgtk-1.2.so.0 How can I install it?
<Prodigal> thanks sary I haven't seen that page yet -
<Aminux> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/capturadeecrade20120515.png/
<DarwinSurvivor> Prodigal: sary: It appears to be a bug affecting ALL linux distributions for that machine according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/772050
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 765438 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #772050 On startup, the backlight is off on laptop" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Aminux> anyone?
<DarwinSurvivor> Aminux: pleaes go ahead and post the screenshto
<grpace> Sorry...  apache2... Ubuntu 12.04...  usr/lib/libxml2.so.2 not found
<Aminux> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/capturadeecrade20120515.png/
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: prolly
<DarwinSurvivor> Aminux: are any other applications affected, or only the terminal?
<kkrauss> I had to use grub to load an older version of linux as one version newer is broken, how do I get it to always load that one?
<Aminux> yes other apps are afected aswell
<Aminux> like firefox and chat
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: this is why I dont like display guis and crap- its best to know the manual way of doing it
<DarwinSurvivor> Aminux: are all of these applications right at the top of the screen like in your screenshot?
<Prodigal> on start up i can modify the kernal with "nomodeset" and it will open fine, however it is not at the proper resolution - this should be an HD display
<Aminux> yes
<dubrun> GSF1200S_: I agree, just not there yet
<Aminux> no maximize or minimize option
<Aminux> no way to move window
<DarwinSurvivor> Aminux: what happens if you hold Alt and drag the window downwards?
<GSF1200S_> dubrun: yeah, gotta start somewhere- your system will become old hat once you get the initial kinks out :)
<Aminux> i can move it but there still something missing
<fobelx> hello. i am trying to run the utouch-frame test app. i am getting error "could not grab the device"
<Aminux> the minimize and maximize options
<DarwinSurvivor> Aminux: can you post a screenshot of it moved down?
<Aminux> ok
<Aminux> 2 mins
<SolarisBoy> ooh thats fast
<ActionParsnip> Prodigal: what GPU do you use?
<Aminux> here it goes
<Aminux> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/capturadeecrade20120515.png/
<CoJaBo> sary: If i hit alt+f1, i get a stack trace then it reboots..
<Aminux> see the top of window is cut
<ActionParsnip> Aminux: press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace      those are called 'window decorators'
<sary> CoJaBo: alt+f1 ! .. why and where are you pressing these key.
<Aminux> hmm
<Aminux> nothing happens
<Aminux> same situation
<CoJaBo> sary: At the black screen
<Aminux> ah
<DarwinSurvivor> Aminux: does the launcher bar (usually on the left) work?
<Aminux> now it works
<Aminux> :)
<DarwinSurvivor> Aminux: is this the first time this has happened?
<Aminux> many thanks DarwinSurvivor
<SolarisBoy> to switch to emergency holo terms
<SolarisBoy> =)
<Aminux> yes
<Aminux> i must have touched some key by mistake
<Aminux> let me show
<sary> CoJaBo: i assume you want to drop to a console .. or you mean in geub menu!
<sary> *GRUB.
<DarwinSurvivor> Aminux: alright
<Aminux> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/capturadeecrade20120515.png/
<sary> CoJaBo: are you a the current installed box , or running the live CD.
<CoJaBo> sary: Trying to boot from livecd. Right after the CD menu, it goes to a black screen. If i hit alt+f1, it will sometimes go to a terminal that shows a stack trace
<CoJaBo> Puppy linux gets farther, but also freezes
<Aminux> have a nice day ppl
<Prodigal> I think i may have found a solution at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744809 - testing it now
<Aminux> cya later
<CoJaBo> I just dont get it
<GSF1200S_> did you append nomodeset to the kernel boot line?
<sary> CoJaBo: while you at the live-cd do you see the F keys down the bottom.
<CoJaBo> sary: yeh
<ZetaRC12> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: try torrents
<wylde> o.O getting hit by spam bots while I was away?
<ascend716> im am trying to get my samsung galaxy s1 to to connect for usb storage and it is not recognized i am running ubuntu 10.10 i found a link  but i do not understand the linux stuf about creating files or anything to do with terminal
<ActionParsnip> ZetaRC12: are there any bugs reported?
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip: ..how would that help?
<DarwinSurvivor> ascend716: does you android device have a setting where you can change the USB mode?
<W1N9Zr0> i was running do-release-upgrade, upgrading from 10.04 server to 12.04 server.
<W1N9Zr0> i chose the "open shell to manually resolve" for the apache config, but then hit ctrl-c in that shell
<W1N9Zr0> that seems to have killed do-release-upgrade, what do i do now? can i just run do-release-upgrade again?
<wylde> ascend716: 10.10 is EOL.
<ascend716> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34297/galaxy-s-not-detected-how-do-i-make-it-work step one did not work and i do not understand step 2
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: are you having issues downloading, or is it booting the ISO you have issue with?
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip: Booting it
<ascend716> yes i went into the settings on the phone
<ActionParsnip> W1N9Zr0: if you run:  sudo apt-get update     is it smooth?
<CoJaBo> It just goes to black screen, same with alternate, and not even puppy linux boots
<ascend716> and set it mass usb storage
<sary> CoJaBo: you see that Boot options line .. add i915.modeset=1 at the end of it.
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: what GPU do you use?
<CoJaBo> Not sure
<ZetaRC12> ActionParsnip not that I've seen, ye olde google search has turned up nothing
<sary> CoJaBo: you said you got Intel onboard . right !
<ActionParsnip> ZetaRC12: do you have the latest BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: does the system have a make and model?
<ZetaRC12> ActionParsnip yeah
<DarwinSurvivor> ascend716: since you are running 10.10 (which is no longer supported), we are going to have to ask you to upgrade to a newer release (the next release, 11.04 is still supported 2015). See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases for the schedule
<ActionParsnip> !bug 487863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487863 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "gnome-power-manager - Power Management Preferences - "Put display to sleep when inactive for:Never" - does not work, display sleeps in few minutes" [Low,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487863
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip: Its.... grey :/
<ascend716> it will still work with 10.10 but i do not know how to create file :Create this file: /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules Make sure it contains the following lines. The idVendor is for Samsung. For HTC, replace 04e8 with 0bb4.
<ascend716> its like chinese to me i dont understand it abit
<DarwinSurvivor> ascend716: There is a VERY good chance that the newer release will have taken care of that automatically, so our best recommendation is to upgrade, then see if the problem persists.
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: desktop or laptop?
<CoJaBo> Desktop
<ascend716> i dont have a working cd burner
<DarwinSurvivor> ascend716: if the problem persists in 11.04, then please come back and we will help you get it working
<ActionParsnip> ascend716: maverick is no longer supported here, or anywhere
<DarwinSurvivor> ascend716: you do not need to use a CD burner to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: is it a home build?
<DarwinSurvivor> !eol | ascend716
<ubottu> ascend716: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ascend716> my laptop is broken and my desktop  has a cup holder for a cd tray it dont even close
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip: dunno, It could be; theres no vendor label/etc on it
<DarwinSurvivor> ascend716: follow the second link ubottu posted to learn how to upgrade without a cd
<W1N9Zr0> ActionParsnip: "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<ZetaRC12> ActionParsnip Gnome-Shell shows the option to sleep on lid shutting, but toggling it does nothing
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | W1N9Zr0
<CoJaBo> Unless it went on the CD drive cover piece that looks like its missing..
<ubottu> W1N9Zr0: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DarwinSurvivor> ascend716: if you prefer a clean install over a regular upgrade, you can also upgrade/install using a USB drive
<CoJaBo> gah.
<zykotick9> W1N9Zr0: you are using sudo right?
<ActionParsnip> ZetaRC12: do you have the latest BIOS?
<W1N9Zr0> yes
<W1N9Zr0> i see a dpkg process running in ps
<ActionParsnip> W1N9Zr0: that's why then ;), ubottu's command will help
<ZetaRC12> ActionParsnip yeah, it's up to date
<W1N9Zr0> what do i do after, run do-release-upgrade to finish the upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> ZetaRC12: I suggest you report a bug with acpi
<ascend716> ok thanks i will try eventually i just didnt want to back up all my data first. didnt know i could  put the new version without a clean install. still kinda wondering how do i create a file with slases and what not?
<ActionParsnip> W1N9Zr0: yes
<ActionParsnip> ascend716: you should have a backup anyway
<ZetaRC12> ActionParsnip 6 months to a fix then... not good as I'm setting this up for a student
<ActionParsnip> ZetaRC12: just don't close the lid without shutting down...
<zykotick9> ascend716: re slashes in filenames, you can ONLY have \ slashes - the other / is reserved for directory use i believe
<kkrauss> I am running ubuntu 12.04 and my -24 version was broken when I tried to activate an nvidia driver.  I can load the old 23 version through grub with no problem.  But now I need to either fix the problem, OR always load the -23 version.  So the question is what should I do and how?
<don262>  Dawn262
<ascend716> thanks i will try the upgrade from the update manager, this will not wipe my drive first right?
<DarwinSurvivor> ascend716: zykotick9 is correct, the "file" /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules is actually the file 51-android.rules in the directory /etc/udev/rules.d/
<W1N9Zr0> thanks, that command put me back into the upgrade configuration shell
<DarwinSurvivor> ascend716: no it will not. but backups are something that are 100% HIGHLY recommended even if you *aren't* upgrading!
<ascend716> cool thanks i will try that now and come back if i need more help u guys rock thanks!
<DarwinSurvivor> ascend716: you should seriously look into acquiring some backup media. HDD and Flash drives are very cheap when you consider the cost of losing all your data
<cobalt237> How has /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu been integrated in 12.04?  I just upgraded and I'm my qmake builds are pulling from there instead of /usr/lib missing some libraries
<DarwinSurvivor> ascend716: alright. The best of luck :)
<Dawn262> my VLC died an ugly death.  Please, how do I kill it from the terminal?  Is has my CPU at 100% and won't let go, or let me see the logfile on what it is hung up on.
<EvilResistance> Dawn262:  killall vlc?
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: are you trying to qmake a 32bit application perhaps?
<EvilResistance> Dawn262:  or killall -9 vlc if the first command doesnt work
<zykotick9> Dawn262: try "killall vlc<TAB>" if the app isn't just called vlc
<EvilResistance> i think its called VLC though
<DarwinSurvivor> Dawn262: is the window still visible?
<cobalt237> DarwinSurvivor: Yes
<zykotick9> EvilResistance: s/or/if above fails try/
<Dawn262> yes   is stuck trying to start a .mkv
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: and you are running a 64 bit version of ubuntu correct?
<Dawn262> worked great before the upgrade.  now just hangs on start
<DarwinSurvivor> Dawn262: from the launcher (top-left corner) run "xkill" then click on the vlc window
<grpace> Greetings.  Just upgraded to 12.04.  Having Apache loading errors.  CAn anyone help??  I can state the errors I'm getting.
<zykotick9> DarwinSurvivor: xkill is the poorest choice regarding the various kill methods (sometimes the easiest though)
<osmosis_> my microphone isnt working
<osmosis_> help
<cobalt237> DarwinSurvivor: No, I'm on a x686 install (Linux atlas 3.2.0-24-generic-pae #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 10:47:59 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux)
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: well that's strange then. Did you install qmake from the repositories
<Dawn262> ok  thanks DarwinSurvivor  and EvilResistance  and zykotick9   that did the trick.  am gonna write down that killall -9 command.  it worked!
<cobalt237> Yeah, just the standard Qt libs
<zykotick9> Dawn262: only use -9 if regular kill fails!
<Dawn262> thx
<DarwinSurvivor> Dawn262: if you can figure out what triggers the problem (able to reproduce on command), please file a bug report so that the problem can get fixed properly
 * Dawn262 huggles all the ubunto otakus here!
<EvilResistance> Dawn262:  i dont recommend always using killall -9
<cobalt237> DarwinSurvivor: I don't know why qmake is building against /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu instead of /usr/lib though
<DarwinSurvivor> Dawn262: "kill" is like putting a car in park and turning it off. "kill -9" is like pulling the sparkplugs out!
<cobalt237> Is that the standard now?
<Dawn262> lol  that is only thing that stops VLC in this case though
<CoJaBo> I goess this machine isn't compatible with Linux :/
<ActionParsnip> Dawn262: if you rename the vlc config folder then rerun, is it better?
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: what application are you trying to build? The application may be directly trying to use those libs (thus not qmake's fault).
<cobalt237> DarwinSurvivor: It's just a little Qt app I wrote a long time ago
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: try safemode vga boot option
<Dawn262> ActionParsnip, am going to try that now.  is it in  \usr\.config?
<danny> hello is there any formating software for hdmi out to my tv i cannot get the right ratio to fit my tv screen correctly
<Mathuin> I have two systems, both running precise pangolin.  How can I see the desktop of one from the desktop of the other?
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: can you pastebin "grep -R include *" when run from inside the project's directory?
<designbybeck> I have seemed to have lost my right click add folder and ctrl + h to shot hidden files in Nautilus ?
<ActionParsnip> Dawn262: ~/.config/vlc   I beleiev. It may be ~/.vlc
<designbybeck> any idea why?
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: also, please pastebin your project file
<Dawn262> thx
<Dawn262> will try that
<Jester2> I've just installed Ubuntu 12.04 server LTS. I am using an rt2651 (Linksys WMP54G) wireless card.  I can associate to the AP, but i keep losing connection.  I'm pretty much next to the AP.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip: How do i add that?
<grpace> No one with Apache2 on 12.04 ??  Errors happening...  Help ??
<Prodigal> how do i edit the source kernal to apply a patch?
<cobalt237> DarwinSurvivor: includes (http://pastebin.com/TEdHWwWx) and src.pro (http://pastebin.com/Ai6CnsfU)
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: if the project is available via git, svn, etc, that link would also be fine. I just want to try and rule out a poorly written include or link command in the source
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | CoJaBo
<ubottu> CoJaBo: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<CoJaBo> Still nothing
<CoJaBo> The only thing that boots is the memory test
<ActionParsnip> Jester2: tried disabling ipv6 (assuming you don't use it)?
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: well, those all seem to be in order
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: can you pastebin the output of your qmake session?
<jbuncher> Does anyone here have issues logging in to gnome-shell?  It always hangs for me, for times ranging from a few seconds (fast machine) to minutes (slower machine).
<Jester2> ActionParsnip: I'll try that out, will let you know what happens.  Thank you
<cobalt237> DarwinSurvivor: The qmake session?
<CoJaBo> wait..
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: also, make sure you have FULLY cleaned the project (so that all that remains is the .pro, the source and your other base project files)
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip: Theres a white bar at the bottom now..
<kkrauss> I am running ubuntu 12.04 and my -24 version was broken when I tried to activate an nvidia driver.  I can load the old 23 version through grub with no problem.  But now I need to either fix the problem, OR always load the -23 version.  So the question is what should I do and how?
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: when you run qmake, you should get a pile of output in the terminal (you are running this from the terminal correct?)
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: try xpud too, it's spiffy :)
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: if there is a large ammount of output (too much to copy/paste), use pastebinit "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; qmake 2>&1 | pastebinit"
<cobalt237> DarwinSurvivor: Yes, but I don't think I've ever gotten any output from qmake
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: then where are you seeing the strange inclusion attempts. Basically, please pastebin what-ever strange messages, outputs, errors, etc you are seeing.
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: sorry, I meant the "make" session :(
<danny> hello is there any formating software for hdmi out to my tv i cannot get the right ratio to fit my tv screen correctly
<ActionParsnip> danny: what GPU do you use?
<danny> ActionParsnip: GPU ? if u tell me how i find out or what that is then i can tell u
<ActionParsnip> danny: the video card
<ActionParsnip> danny: sudo lshw -C display     will tell you
<Dawn262> interestingly enough renaming the VLC conf folder did not solve the problem.  same thing.  but i DID get it to give me a log that showed the problem.  is my on board video intel.  i either need to upgrade to run 12.04 without 'modeset' or downgrade back to 11.*
<Dawn262> poo
<kkrauss> guess nothing happening with this one
<DarwinSurvivor> Dawn262: vlc actually gave out that report??
<DarwinSurvivor> Dawn262: that is ONE thorough error message!
<nathan708> Hello all
<cobalt237> DarwinSurvivor: Ah, I see.  The issue is I have a -lassimp line and libassimp.so resides in /usr/lib but the command point to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu via -L/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<danny> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/988272/
<Dawn262> not that exactly   just said the intel g 5432 could not drive the .mkv file
<ActionParsnip> danny: ok and the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a     please
<Dawn262> yea  only one error in the new log
<cobalt237> DarwinSurvivor: If I run qmake --version, I see "Using Qt version 4.8.1 in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu" in the output, which seems like an issue
<danny> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/988273/
<nathan708> I am having trouble with HDMI output to TV. The screen is blank after I install ubuntu 12.04LTS, but works perfectly on the live cd and Windows.
<DarwinSurvivor> be right back (3 minutes)
<cobalt237> DarwinSurvivor: What's the point of this i386 lib instead of just /usr/lib?
<nathan708> I've been using 12.04 since Beta 1 and didn't have any problems with HDMI.
<nathan708> It works with ATI drivers installed but is very slow and tearing
<CoJaBo> Ok, somehow it dumped my into a busybox console, is there any way to start the install or whatever from there?
<danny> ActionParsnip: if it helps with windows i cant find the right ratio with the options it gives me either i either have sides hanging off or not fitting the full screen
<ActionParsnip> danny: you may need an xorg.conf if your screen is not reporting EDID as it should.
<DarwinSurvivor> back
<danny> ActionParsnip: could u give me a link to learn more about that or tell me what that means looks like somthing from star treck
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: I'm not entirely sure, let me go check something on my 32 bit machine
<ActionParsnip> danny: its a config file, it used to need to be used back in the day but now udev does a lot of work instead. If your display doesn't play nice then you may need to revert to the old school. Good screens will do as they are supposed to and you don't have the pain of playing with config files
<danny> ActionParsnip: ok how do i control it or use it ?
<shade34321> How do I enable perl with apache using ubuntu server, the a2enmod script doesn't seem to be able to find though it's installed
<L3top> danny: you will want to shutdown your desktop (X) and type: Xorg -configure         This will deposit an xorg.conf.new in your home directory I believe, and you will copy that to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> danny: you will need to make it
<ActionParsnip> danny: it can be a long and painful journey
 * L3top sudders... modlines
<danny> ActionParsnip: so for someone as inexpienced as me i should just cut my losses ? hmm with there was jsut a program that lets me ajust the screen size more in depth then the preinstalled monitors one does
<ActionParsnip> danny: my nvidia needs one as the defaults pick 1980x1024 at 3000 dpi (no joke) huge display with tiny tiny text and mouse pointer
<ActionParsnip> danny: puppylinux can be used to make an xorg.conf file. Its good at detectnig screens :)
<ftn> hey there. Just a quick question: even on 12.04 sound playing is somewhat sluggish when I use pulse but it works great when I use alsa. Any idea on how could i improve pulse?, please
<danny> ActionParsnip: ha well whats weird is my tv is like the only tv i have ever had trouble getting the right size evan my galaxy nexus is missing the right and left side cut off and i think android does an awesome job detecting screen size automatically maybe its jsut my tv
<ActionParsnip> danny: sounds like a troublesome set, not reporting what it can do
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when I connect my samsung seek cell phone to my Ubuntu 12.04 machine ... the phone says its connected but it does not show up on ubuntu... suggestions?
<dr_willis> connect via usb cable you mean?
<danny> ActionParsnip: its an old hd tv lol but thanks for the attention looks like ima just say &*() it
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: well, my 32 bit machine does the same thing (qmake --version)
<cobalt237> DarwinSurvivor: I have about 1400 libs in /usr/lib and 1100 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu, so I guess I may have to include a -L/usr/lib from now on when using qmake and any lib from /usr/lib
<U-b-u-n-t-u> dr_willis, yes
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: possibly, I'm not sure.
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: what is the output of "echo $PATH"?
<cobalt237> DarwinSurvivor: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<dr_willis> U-b-u-n-t-u:  i recall webupd8 blog site. or the omgubuntu! site having some guides on mounting newer android phones.  the old ones had a usb mode.  newer ones do it differently
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: oops, wrong variable. just a second
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: what about "echo $LD_INCLUDE_PATH"?
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: ah, looks like the answer to where the directory came from his at http://askubuntu.com/questions/52617/what-is-usr-lib-i386-linux-gnu-for
<neo_> if your bluetooth card is built into your wifi card, is it possible to cause lag with a bluetooth mouse?
<dr_willis> neo_:  i wouldent think so.
<neo_> how would I disable a built in bluetooth card and enable a usb one?
<dr_willis> mouse is so low bandwith.   ive seen video drivers and so forth cause a laggy mouse
<DarwinSurvivor> neo_: well, you can always have both enabled, but to disable it the easiest method may be via the BIOS
<neo_> the bios does not support it, I already checked that
<derp> hello all! quick question - i have a machine running some lubuntu version for bitcoin mining. almost everything has been gutted from the version except terminal and essential stuff.  i want to know what speed my P4 is running at.  the command "-sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo" doesnt work, it says no such command. my question is what dependencies do i need to get for that command to work ?
<Peri_> Hello, I have a macbook pro 13 inch late 2011 and ubuntu is not able to get wireless working. I tried using the Driver program that is already installed on ubuntu but it tells me that no drivers could be found
<dr_willis> !info cat
<ubottu> Package cat does not exist in precise
<neo_> derp, try sudo instead if -sudo
<derp> yes i did that lol
<DarwinSurvivor> derp: remove the "-" at the beginning. in fact you don't even need sudo. "cat /pro/cpuinfo" is all you need.
<derp> it doesnt work
<DarwinSurvivor> derp: what error message do you get?
<dr_willis> you removed your cat command/
<dr_willis> or the sudo command
<DarwinSurvivor> cobalt237: as for getting qmake to see it by default, that may be a bug. best to check with the #qt guys first, then consider filing a bug report
<Peri_> Hello, I have a macbook pro 13 inch late 2011 and ubuntu is not able to get wireless working. I tried using the Driver program that is already installed on ubuntu but it tells me that no drivers could be found
<DarwinSurvivor> derp: if you want a minial ubuntu install, install ubuntu-minimal! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<derp> sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo gives this result - "not a directory"
<shade34321> How do I enable perl with apache using ubuntu server, the a2enmod script doesn't seem to be able to find though it's installed
<neo_> you could try ndiswrapper
<neo_> it allows windows wifi drivers
<derp> http://bamter.org/
<Peri_> It is a macbook though
<DarwinSurvivor> derp: first of all, drop the sudo, completely unnecessary.
<dr_willis> there should be a mac forum on the ubuntu forums
<derp> i am using this system. its lubuntu but its been modified
<derp> okay. i have tried that
<derp> same result
<neo_> there should be windows drivers because you can put on bootcamp and have a microsoft operating system
<neo_> whats the model number of the macbook?
<CoJaBo> So apperently, its not freezing, its just really, really, inconcivably slow (took about 20+ mins to reach the installer menu, and is taking 5-10 mins to proceed past each dialog)
<DarwinSurvivor> derp: what happens if you just run "cat"?
<dr_willis> !find /bin/cat
<ubottu> File /bin/cat found in 9base, ampache, aterm-ml, canna-utils, catcodec, catdoc, catdvi, catfish, coop-computing-tools, coreutils (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=/bin/cat&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<neo_> does this solve your cat version? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764642&page=3
<CoJaBo> what would cause it to be this slow? :/
<DarwinSurvivor> neo_: thank you for helping out, but please prefix your messages with the name of the user you are talking to. it *greatly* decreases confusion and most irc clients will highlight the message for the affected user
<T_H_X> cant you just type lscpu
<T_H_X> to get cpu info
<mv> Hi all! Ok, im having a few minor issues with a new install. 1. Im trying to disable to system bell (the sound it makes when you press tab in a terminal windows and there is nothing to auto complete) and 2. Numlock always on starting at GDM
<mv> couldn't find squat on google
<mv> To elaborate on number 2, i want numlock always on starting from gdm
<DarwinSurvivor> mv: your BIOS will probably have an option for #2
<EvilResistance> mv:  auto-numlock is normally (as far as i've seen) a BIOS setting
<dr_willis> system bell is disabled  by default i thought. seen many people in here asking how to reenable it. the terminal app should have a setting for it
<EvilResistance> mv:  you may want to enable NumLock on Powerup in your BIOS, if it supports that
<DarwinSurvivor> mv: for #1, open the sound settings and there should be a volume control for "bell" just mute it.
<CoJaBo> What does it mean when modprobe prints a stack trace??
<DarwinSurvivor> mv: you can also go into system settings to turn it off (and optionally turn on the visual bell which will flash the window for you(
<mv> DarwinSurvivor: i looked in the sound settings... couldn't ... never mind, i think i found it lol..
<derp> T_H_X, thank you! lspcu got me the info i needed
<DarwinSurvivor> derp: what do you get if you run "which cat"?
<mv> as for the auto numlock... numlock is on UNTIL the OS takes over on boot
<cobalt237> DarwinSurvivor: So in general what are developers supposed to do in any build system?  Link against both?
 * CoJaBo gives up
<dr_willis> CoJaBo:  id  be doing a memtest on the box.
<CoJaBo> actually, i think i even have a copy of xp thats not being used...
<mv> I have an arch linux partition and it will stay on on that partition... cant seem to find anything to keep it on on this partition tho.. I saw something about numlockx but that is for after you log in, not for GDM
<CoJaBo> dr_willis: Memtest completes fine.
<derp> DarwinSurvivor, it didnt do anything. it dropped to the next line in term, and just sat there blank untill i killed it with ctrl c (i waited a couple minutes)
<dr_willis> CoJaBo:  how long did it run..
<CoJaBo> 20 mins; far longer than it takes for Ubuntu to freeze
<neo_> what is a floodbot?
<dr_willis> if its som e sort of heat issue. that may be causing weirdness
<CoJaBo> It ran XP fine, and the installer CD boots fine. Dunno if i have any keys that arent in use tho :/
<mv> neo_: if you send lots of text to the channel and/or autojoin, i assume it kicks you
<CoJaBo> (the XP installer cd)
<mv> autojoin repeatedly i mean
<dr_willis> xp running 'fine' is not proof of good hardware.
<CoJaBo> It'll just have to run that, can't get anything else to :/
<dr_willis> you did check the md5sum and other tests?
<CoJaBo> Yeh. The works
<dr_willis> id test with a different distro also. like tinycorelinux
<neo_> I have a beatsaudio laptop which has 4 speakers, im running ubuntu 12.04 and sound only is coming out of two of them
<CoJaBo> The cds (normal and alternate) were downloaded and burned on different PCs in different towns lol..
<CoJaBo> dr_willis: Puppy linux also fails to boot, freezes shortly into the boot
<dr_willis> could be a weird kernel/driver issue.  a different distro/kernel would possibaly clarify that
<DarwinSurvivor> derp: was that when running "cat" or "which cat"?
<malkauns_> in 12.04 why do i have this window shadow glitch? http://i.imgur.com/7bTMK.png
<dr_willis> there are puppy variants thet use the ubuntu kernel. try somthhing non-ubuntu
<derp> DarwinSurvivor, that was just "cat"
<DarwinSurvivor> derp: ok, that's normal (it's what cat does)
<CoJaBo> dr_willis: Like which?
<DarwinSurvivor> derp: what does "ls -l /proc/cpuinfo" report?
<mv> SliTaZ is a small distro you could download to test
<ActionParsnip> malkauns_: depends on theme
<mv> CoJaBo: SliTaZ, TinyCore, DSL
<dr_willis> CoJaBo:  tinycorelinux = 35mb.
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: did you try xpud?
<malkauns_> ActionParsnip, i dont think so, it just happens when i make the window shadows bigger
<simoo> hey, question!! i have installed ubuntu 12.x, there problem with wireless driver!! with old ubuntu 11.10 and 11.04 , it was working fine!! why ubuntu mess with the driver:( how to fix this issue! i didn't find driver on googlee
<simoo> i have HP pavilion dv6
<neo_> I have a HP pavalion dv6 too
<simoo> neo_ have u experience like this issue ?
<qmanjr5> Could somebody assist me in creating a live USB? The tools listed on the Ubuntu website don't work. I also tried LiLi, but to no avail as well.
<dr_willis> simoo:  the kernel has changed so theres been changes to drivers also..  you dont normally 'find drivers on google' for linux.. its not windows
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  dozen of tools at the pendrivelinux site
<simoo> dr_willis where then?
<neo_> simoo, I troubleshooted it for an hour and found out that I turned it off when I pushed the wifi button next to the mute button
<simoo> dr_willis i did update and same!
<mv> I had to compile my wifi dongle drivers... i dont think WUSB600n v2 will ever be supported by any kernel natively
<simoo> neo_ no it's on for me
<dr_willis> simoo:  the drivere did not just get removed if they were in an older release.
<Jester2> simoo: if you open up a terminal and do ifconfig -a, do you see wlan0?
<simoo> Jester2 yes
<neo_> simoo, run jockey-gtk
<simoo> neo_ huh
<ActionParsnip> malkauns_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<simoo> dr_willis is there a chance to copy driver from 11.04 live cd ?
<neo_> simoo, ctrl+alt+t then type in jockey-gtk and push enter
<mv> simoo: try to force it up 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' then try connecting via network manager
<malkauns_> ActionParsnip, precise
<Jester2> simoo: do sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<dr_willis> simoo:  you are thinking in windows mindset again.  the jockey-gtk app should get any extra drivers you need
<derp> DarwinSurvivor, your command returned this "-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 may 15 03:18 /proc/cpuinfo"  lol. was that intended ?
<CoJaBo> dr_willis: Tinycore does not boot
<DarwinSurvivor> derp: yes. "cat /proc/cpuinfo" should work just fine according to those results.
<CoJaBo> o wait
<neo_> simoo, were you able to open jockey?
<DarwinSurvivor> derp: you're sure you didn't put a / at the very end?
<CoJaBo> it did something now..
<derp> DarwinSurvivor, i can do it again and check, one moment..
<CoJaBo> k, it died again
<alusion> UBUNTU, I am trying to use an animated gif for my background. How do I do that easily
<dr_willis> CoJaBo:  id check 'dmesg' output and see if any errors show up. somthing seems very weird with that system
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: have you tested the RAM usiing Memtest?
<CoJaBo> Its still booting, the CD drive spun up for like, 2 secs
<CoJaBo> it got to the desktop then froze
<dr_willis> tiny core should boot in like 10 sec.. ;)
<neo_> simoo, did you know you can light up the touchpad with the fn key and space?
<dr_willis> this is a laptop or desktop CoJaBo ?
<mv> dr_willis: tiny core is still pretty new and doesn't have a lot of hardware support tho ..
<CoJaBo> Desktop
<CoJaBo> I'm trying it in cli only mode now..
<Guest90404> somehow I made my desktop smaller  http://paste.ubuntu.com/988302/
<CoJaBo> It does boot to that..
<dr_willis> CoJaBo:  may be worth opening it up and giving it a good cleaning
<qmanjr5> dr_willis: I've tried multiple tools. None of them seem to work. Something goes wrong. For example, my last attempt produced the following line on my computer that I wish to boot into Ubuntu: "SYSLINUX 4.04 EDD 2011-04-18 Copyright (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al" And then a blinking cursor on the next line. However, I can't type anything, and nothing else appears.
<dr_willis> sounds almost like the gpu overheating. or some sort of crash under load issue
<CoJaBo> dr_willis: The inside is.. *sterile*. It looks like it was kept in a cleanroom lol
<ActionParsnip> qmanjr5: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<derp> DarwinSurvivor, hey it worked that time! i must have made a typo. thanks for the help. ps, +1 for Darwinism ;)
<mv> Guest90404: Go to system settings->display ... try changing the resolution to something higher..
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:   you can use 'dd' or other imageing tools to put 12.04 on a usb.
<DarwinSurvivor> derp: no problem. typos are very common
<Jester2> ActionParsnip: thanks for your ipv6 suggestion.  looks like its working so far. had to change channels on my AP too...too many APs around.
<ActionParsnip> Jester2: np man :)
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  or use the pendrive linux tools that boot the iso file via grub.
<Dawn262> you guys rock!!   I love lurking here and learning all this stuff
<xxvxx> meh
<alusion> dr_willis, I am trying to use an animated gif as my desktop background. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=926519    is what I am following, http://pastebin.com/Nsvwy004 is  my output however,  o_o
<sleepycat> I am trying to add a user with adduser and getting the error: adduser: The user 'testuser' does not exist.
<neo_> does dd copy the bootloader and master boot record?
<ActionParsnip> alusion: you can use xvidwinrap to have a video as the desktop too
<dr_willis> alusion:  i cant imagine why you would want an animated gif as wallpaper
<ActionParsnip> neo_: yes its new (since oneiric I believe)
<neo_> sleepycat, sudo adduser chris
<dr_willis> neo_:  dd is an exact clone
<jrib> sleepycat: what did you type?
<Guest90404> mv 1600 x 1200 is the highest
<neo_> ActionParsnip, so I could clone my entire hard drive like an exact copy and everything?
<alusion> dr_willis,  it is because I have a very awesome collection of gifs available, and will look cool
<sleepycat> neo_: jrib : sudo adduser --debug --disabled-password --gecos 'Test User' testuser admin
<alusion> It's this sorta quantum flux organic morphing gif, really cool
<jrib> sleepycat: what's the "admin" for?  If you want to create the user, omit "admin"
<mv> Guest90404: Is that what it is currently set at?
<alusion> ActionParsnip, xvidwinwrap sounds interesting, does it include sound as well? sudo apt-get install xvidwinwrap?
<sleepycat> jirb: I thought that was going to add the user to the admin group
<neo_> dr_willis, can I use dd for my root file system and create an iso while I am running the operating system?
<ActionParsnip> neo_: yes, thats what dd is great at. Don't mix the input and outputs though or dd will stand for 'data destroyer'
<sleepycat> jrib: I'll try again...
<ActionParsnip> alusion: as far as I know, no
<neo_> ActionParsnip, what does dd stand for?
<dr_willis> neo_:  you can  clone it to a image.. it will be the same fs as the source.. so it wont be iso9660
<sleepycat> jrib: that was it. Guh...
<neo_> dr_willis, I dont know what iso9660 is
<neo_> ActionParsnip, can I clone my entire hard drive while I am booted into the operating system?
<dr_willis> iso9660 the fs cd/dvds use normally
<neo_> would that cause a problem?
<ActionParsnip> neo_: data description apparently
<dr_willis> neo_:  best to image from a live cd
<dr_willis> wikipedia has a good page on 'dd'
<ActionParsnip> neo_: or dump data
<cliff_> my internet is slow!!!!!
<brujar> anyone from malaysia
<ActionParsnip> !malaysia
<neo_> so 'sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/backup.iso' or 'sudo dd=if=/dev/sda of=/backup.iso'
<dr_willis> neo_:  it will NOT be an iso
<qmanjr5> dr_willis: I don't see anything on Pendrivelinux about ooting via grub
<qmanjr5> booting*
<neo_> dr_willis, what would it be then?
<dr_willis> neo_:  it will be a image of your hard drive with what fs its using
<dr_willis> its an exact clone.....
<krababbel> neo_: you can name it whatever you want
<neo_> what file extension does it use then?
<ActionParsnip> neo_: file extensions mean nothing in Linux
<dr_willis> file extentions are meaningless in this case
<ActionParsnip> neo_: its a data file, you can call it output.myolddata15052012    if you want
<dr_willis> time to read up on dd at the wikipedia page - i suggest
<neo_> ActionParsnip, whats the difference between 'dd if=/dev/sda' and dd if=/dev/sda1
<dr_willis> sda = the whold hard drive
<dr_willis> sda1 = a partition
<ActionParsnip> neo_: what dr_willis said
<neo_> how would I open up the clone?
<dr_willis> like 'a book'  vs 'a chapter'
<neo_> archive manager?
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ActionParsnip> neo_: you can mount it, or use dd to put it on another drive
<dr_willis> mount can mount the image
<ActionParsnip> mounty makes mounting images easy :)
<dr_willis> that sounds dirty... ;)
<neo_> I would then do dd if=/output.myolddata15052012 of=/dev/sda
<krababbel> pointing to iso for mounting the hdd dump is confusing
<everstt> This has been troubling me a lot. Ubuntu 12.04 (and the ones before that) was super fast when I first installed it... but over time as I installed more and more softwares, it got slower and slower... it's not unbearable but I miss the fast Ubuntu. I thought this progressive degradation was supposed to happen with Windows only. Do you have familiar experiences?
<neo_> everstt, have you done sudo apt-get autoremove?
<everstt> neo_ no
<dr_willis> everstt:  not reaqlly. if somthing is installed but not running . no extra resources are used except hd space
<neo_> everstt, open terminal and run the command sudo apt-get autoremove
<everstt> dr_willis, that should be the case... but I've noticed it everytime!
<dr_willis> i have haf 12.04 get slow after a long uptime, a logout/backin  fixes it for me
<dr_willis> but that points to a driver/x issue in my case
<neo_> I keep getting something about a problem getting detected and I click the report button everytime
<everstt> dr_willis, neo_ Did I install something that slows my computer down?
<everstt> can I track it down?
<dr_willis> everstt:  we dont know what you are installing...
<dr_willis> services use cpu...  but other then that..
<neo_> dr_willis, everstt run gnome-system-monitor or goto system-administration-system monitor
<everstt> neo_, autoremove tells me "714 kB disk space will be freed" so not much there I guess
<neo_> dr_willis, everstt and 'sudo apt-get -y autoremove' will remove packages that are no longer required
<Restringo>  I've got a quick question for you: I am running Lubuntu 12.04 on an Inspiron 1000 2.2ghz celeron, with 1.25 Gigs of Ram, was Rsyncing from my other machine running Xubuntu to do a routine backup of a huge 3 gig file and when Lubuntu went to idle it dropped into a severe kernel panic...does anyone know how I can look through the logs to verify this?
<neo_> dr_willis, everstt and you could also do 'sudo apt-get -y clean && sudo apt-get -y autoclean'
<everstt> neo_ I don't think the slowness is caused by disk space... I have plenty.... I have 8GB swap and 4GB RAM... It's not the swap is it?
<neo_> everstt, did you open system monitor? Its like windows task manager and you can see where your resources are going
<dr_willis> everstt:  you may need to clarify whats getting slow. and check htop for resource hogs
<neo_> htop also does the same thing as system monitor, its just system monitor is more user friendly
<everstt> man, this has been bugging me forever... after a clean Ubuntu install everything is so fast... but when I'm done installing all the softwares I need, It's slow...
<everstt> dr_willis, the application start time gets slow
<neo_> everstt, dr_willis check your startup applications
<dr_willis> everstt:  what software? just load times are longer? the apps still run fine?
<everstt> there is no resource hogs
<everstt> dr_willis, yes just the load time... wait, the GIMP healing tool was very very slow
<everstt> so slow I just gave up
<neo_> you could do 'sudo apt-get -y --purge remove gimp gimp-data && sudo apt-get -y autoremove && sudo apt-get -y autoclean && sudo apt-get -y install gimp'
<everstt> This slowness I'm describing happens with every release of Ubuntu...at first everything's super fast... as more apps gets installed, it gets slower and slower
<beefknuckle> Does anyone know how to get around the "three incorrect password attempts" error message? I got the error when I was trying to install TrueCrypt. (by the way, I know I entered the correct password).
<everstt> neo_ ok I'll try that
<neo_> you could install preload, sudo apt-get -y install preload
<dr_willis> everstt:  you mean just the load times.. of the apps of os get longer?
<everstt> neo_ I have preload
<Restringo> Any suggestions for a Kernel Panic problem posted above?
<everstt> dr_willis, yes just the load times.
<dr_willis> everstt:  that points to a hd bottleneck, or hw issue to me. id check dmesg output regullary
<dr_willis> ive installed kubuntu-desktop,lubuntu-desktop,xubuntu-desktop and tons more and never had the os take much longer to load. or apps take longer to load
<neo_> I usually disable some things by doing 'sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove'
<beefknuckle> Is this a good place to get help with Ubuntu problems?
<everstt> dr_willis, I don't know what to look for in the dmesg output.
<dr_willis> beefknuckle:  yes
<neo_> along with mysql, ondemand, postfix, rsync, caned, and unattended-upgrades
<dr_willis> everstt:  anything that looks like an error, or hd related
<alusion> I have achieved the most ideal possible desktop settings and I want to create a backup or windows equivalent of a save point for ubuntu though
<night_shades> how to guide on switching left side panel of ubuntu 12.04 to bottom of desktop
<proxinix> dmesg |grep error
<alusion> Everything is perfect and I want to preserve this to go back to if anything further messes it up, how do I do that effeciently?
<L3top> alusion: I am fond of clonezilla
<neo_> what does clonezilla do?
<alusion> Ah nice choice! Should I make an image of everything onto a seperate HDD?
<aeon-ltd> clone a partition/hdd
<everstt> dr_willis, ok I'll try that... but as everything was working fine after a clean install, do you think it is hd bottleneck?
<dr_willis> night_shades:  webupd8 site had a hacked unity for that.. its not officially supported by thiss channel
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<trubbor> Audacious help needed: unchecked Menu Bar; how to get back?
<neo_> I think I am going to get clonezilla, I dont want to experence what its like to use a data destroyer because I typed a command wrong
<dr_willis> everstt:  hd may have bad spots near the middle that get used after you start installing.. hard to tell
<everstt> dr_willis, here's an observation... when my current user account gets very very slow, I sometimes create a new user and it gets a little bit faster (not as a clean install, but faster)
<neo_> what repository did you get clonezilla from?
<L3top> as its name implies, it makes clones. Will clone partition or whole drive to partition/drive/file... can clone across network... very flexible, very foolproof.
<night_shades> not givign much to work with dr willis
<trubbor> Any Audacious fans out there...need help
<everstt> dr_willis, hmm hadn't heard of that... is there some way to not use the bad spots?
<dr_willis> night_shades:  use the webupd8 search feature
<neo_> so clonezilla is a bootable iso and not a program
<dr_willis> everstt:  i partioned my drive around them as a dirty fix untill i got a new hd.
<L3top> yes neo_.
<beefknuckle> Hey trubbor. I lost my menu one time. I think alt-A brought it back.
<dr_willis> there are clonzilla live cds
<neo_> I thought it was a program like filezilla
<everstt> dr_willis, I have a new hd!
<trubbor> beefknuckle, tried that ..no luck
<dr_willis> its best to clone when the fs is not in use.'
<L3top> hard to clone a mounted drive :)
<dr_willis> everstt:  ive had new hds die...
<everstt> dr_willis, maybe a smaller partition size will help? with all the other partitions not mounted automatically
<beefknuckle> Well, shucks. I felt so smart for a second there.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: good ol DOA
<neo_> *wonders if he can force unmount a root partition
<dr_willis> i got a segate to sendback also
<neo_> Ive never heard of a i486 processor
<dr_willis> gotta  love 3+ yr warrenties
<neo_> will I corrupt/damage anything if I force unmount a root fiesystem
<trubbor> beefknuckle, I just got a few more hits using Google instead of DuckDuckGo - so looking at a link that says ~/.config/audacious
<dr_willis> neo_:  system will crash i imagine
<everstt> dr_willis, neo_ btw I have a 64-bit setup
<ActionParsnip> neo_: i486DX (P4) 20,25,33 MHz; 50 MHz 5V
<beefknuckle> Google is often helpful.
<neo_> dr_willis, Im wanting to see what would happen but im not wanting to damage anything
<ActionParsnip> neo_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Intel_i486_dx_50mhz_2007_03_27.jpg   pure power!
<beefknuckle> Have you tried turning if off and back on again?
<stoned> I need to install python 2.7 on lucid. What's the best way to do this?
 * dr_willis presses the turbo button
<everstt> dr_willis, neo_ I don't think this is going to be solved right now :) ...I'll check the dmesg output later and see if there's anything there... Thanks.
<neo_> ActionParsnip, is it better than amd64?
<trubbor> beefknuckle, it is..it's also very nosy. Switched to DuckDuckGO a while back - and for the most part happy. Anyways  - ~/.config/audacious/config is the file
<beefknuckle> I for one welcome our new Google overlords.
<beefknuckle> Trubbor did you get your menu back yet?
<neo_> ActionParsnip, I think I heard that windows 8 was going to be a 128 bit operating system but theres no 128 bit processor
<neo_> ActionParsnip, http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2009/10/microsoft-mulling-128-bit-versions-of-windows-8-windows-9/
<trubbor> beefknuckle yes got it back - had to edit that file
<beefknuckle> Success!
<trubbor> and restart
<dr_willis> 3 yr news.. ;)
<Restringo>   I've got a quick question for you: I am running Lubuntu 12.04 on an Inspiron 1000 2.2ghz celeron, with 1.25 Gigs of Ram, was Rsyncing from my other machine running Xubuntu to do a routine backup of a huge 3 gig file and when Lubuntu went to idle it dropped into a severe kernel panic...does anyone know how I can look through the logs to verify this?
<Mike9863> I'm trying to make my gnome-panel look like the one in this picture http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/089/b/6/simpleton_by_lassekongo83-d3cfsqx.jpg however for some reason, the selected window has a dark background instead of the transparent one shown in the image. Here's what I get: http://imgput.info/ESC0O.png Can anyone help me fix this?
<dr_willis> bbl
<night_shades> raise of votes which is better in terms of user friendly and functionality compiz or ubuntu tweak or are they just about the same
<beefknuckle> That kernel panic does sound severe. Sorry to hear about that Restringo
<Restringo> How do I find out what the problem is?
<neo_> ubuntu tweak is more user friendly, compiz has more effect options for appearance
<beefknuckle> Restringo I guess you'd have to look through the logs somehow.
<ZetaRC12> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<ActionParsnip> night_shades: compiz is a WM, ubuntu tweak is a config tool, you cannot compare them#
<neo_> what Action said
<dell> hola
<beefknuckle> hola dell
<dell> hola Beef
<ActionParsnip> ZetaRC12: could try the boot option:  acpi_osi=Linux
<ZetaRC12> ActionParsnip ok, how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> ZetaRC12: edit /etc/default/grub   change: quiet splash    to: quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux
<ActionParsnip> ZetaRC12: save the new file, then run: sudo update-grub
<beefknuckle> So many join, but so few participate. I wonder where all these joiners go?
<mosno> how can i make Unity 2D let me middle click a maximised window's titlebar to lower that window? Unity 3D does it out of the box
<hp_neo> ActionParsnip, what does that do?
<hp_neo> ActionParsnip, what does acpi_osi=Linux do?
<ActionParsnip> hp_neo: tweaks the acpi in the kernel, may help
<beefknuckle> It seems to me that if the window is maximized then you'd have to unmaximize it before moving it, no?
<ActionParsnip> mosno: Unity 3D uses a different window manager, so obviously will be different
<hp_neo> ActionParsnip, looks like I still have alot to learn
<mosno> ActionParsnip, okay, but can i make Unity 2D do it?
<beefknuckle> We all have a lot to learn.
<hp_neo> I shall worship ActionParsnips higher intelligence
<beefknuckle> Is anyone here familiar with the problem of three incorrect passwords and you are locked out forever? That's my struggle tonight.
<beefknuckle> All hail ActionParsnips!
<Flannel> !password | beefknuckle
<ubottu> beefknuckle: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ActionParsnip> mosno: not sure dude, its metacity instead of compiz in 2D, maybe you can see how to make metacity do what you desire
<Flannel> beefknuckle: The first link there will enable you to log in again, assuming you're an administrator of the machine.  If you're not, contact your administrator to unlock your account!
<yhy> how to set the battery? charge 40% -50%
<ActionParsnip> beefknuckle: you can boot to root recovery console and reset your password there
<mosno> ActionParsnip, that's strange, since metacity does it OOTB! but okay, thanks
<ActionParsnip> mosno: if it did, you wouldn't have the issue....
<hp_neo> it was yesturday when someone told me that they knew my password and they put in a bunch of stars, they didnt get very far
<mosno> ActionParsnip, i mean upstream OOTB
<mosno> ActionParsnip, unless every other distro i've used patched it ;)
<hp_neo> if you login as root you can do 'passwd me'
<hp_neo> no password required
<goddard> anyone download the game files for d3?
<Restringo> Should I submit my Kernel Panic issue to the bug reports for Ubuntu and Linux?
<ZetaRC12> ActionParsnip ok, here goes nothing
<hp_neo> how do I submit a bug report?
<ActionParsnip> hp_neo: run:  ubuntu-bug packagename
<beefknuckle> I don't think anyone here knows about severe kernel panics Restringo. That sounds like a complicated problem
<ActionParsnip> goddard: how do you mean?
<hp_neo> I have audio coming out of 2/4 speakers, is that alsamixer or pulseaudio?
<Restringo> Any suggestions?
<goddard> ActionParsnip: i just bought the game now im using their download client to download it and i keep getting errors
<iSplicer> Hey all, hope you're all doing great. Just a quick question: I'm running a server with lxde installed and it's all going great =]. However, I'd like to add a hard drive - can I just plug it in and have it detected by fdisk?
<goddard> ActionParsnip: trying to figure out how to get it going with Wine
<iSplicer> or do I have to reboot?
<hp_neo> iSplicer, you dont need to reboot
<hp_neo> iSplicer, are you using ubuntu-server?
<ActionParsnip> hp_neo: also run: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh     and attach the output to the bug
<iSplicer> Thanks for your response, hp_neo. I'm using lubuntu, actually
<ActionParsnip> goddard: I'd ask in #winehq
<beefknuckle> iSplicer maybe it's like plugging in a flash drive, just plug in and boom goes the dynamite
<ActionParsnip> iSplicer: as long as the BIOS sees it, yes. You may need to format it but you can use gparted for that
<beefknuckle> Where did Flannel go?
<ActionParsnip> iSplicer: if you mean a USB one then it should detect ok
<goddard> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<hp_neo> iSplicer, ok do mkdir newfolder (create an empty folder to mount to)
<iSplicer> ActionParsnip: haha I actually meant a SATA one. I'll just reboot it, it should be okay =]
<hp_neo> iSplicer, then do sudo fdisk -l
<iSplicer> thanks hp_neo
<iSplicer> i'll plug it in, if fdisk -l doesn't see it, then i'll just reboot the thing
<iSplicer> =]
<hp_neo> iSplicer, then sudo mount /dev/(partition to mount) newfolder/
<iSplicer> also, anyone here use deluge on a server? the only reason i'm using a DE on my server (lxde) is because deluge 9webui) was SO DIFFICULT to set up via the command line
<iSplicer> hp_neo: gotcha, thanks buddy
<beefknuckle> I like iSplicer, always smiling
<alusion> My comp doesn't want to mount any usb thumb drives, what do I do?
<hp_neo> do lsusb
<beefknuckle> That suckes alusion
<alusion> no what really sucks is my ctrl alt tab doesn't open terminal so i have to click it now #1stworldproblems
<hp_neo> open terminal(control+alt+t) and do lsusb
<alusion> ctrl alt t*
<hp_neo> alt+f2
<hp_neo> then gnome-terminal
<ActionParsnip> hp_neo: or CTRL+ALT+T
<ActionParsnip> alusion: if you use terminal a lot, install guake
<alusion> IT ACTUALLY WORKED OMG AND IT OPENED TERMINATOR
<alusion> <3
<beefknuckle> I always click on the symbol up top and type terminal into the search box.
<ActionParsnip> beefknuckle: try guake :)
<alusion> I prefer terminator
<alusion> anyways
<alusion> Do you want me output lsusb to pastebin?
<domo1> how can I find out when a specific package is planned to be pushed into the official ubuntu apt sources?
<domo1> oops - a newer version of a specific package
<hp_neo> is there a way to replace the desktop with a terminal or maybe even four?
<alusion> Terminator > Guake brah
<alusion> TERMINATOR
<cantiq> ubuntu one?
<zykotick9> domo1: you do understand that "new versions" only appear with new releases right?  only bug fixes for most of the repo (firefox is an exception)
<ActionParsnip> alusion: you can run terminator in guake
<domo1> zykotick9: so new releases of ubuntu?
<hp_neo> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9cdceebd9ad1381f5138000aac53968b9086efb5
<qubuntu> hello guys
<alusion> ActionParsnip, Do you have screenshots of this instance available?
<zykotick9> domo1: yup, and it's schedule is set-in-stone ;)
<domo1> so what about php 5.4 -- that was out before the lastest verson of ubuntu.. wasn't it?
<qubuntu> i'm trying to replace a .conf file in ubuntu, but ubuntu isn't letting me paste the file. what's up with that? sorry, i'm a n00b. ;)
<domo1> or did it miss the deadline
<ActionParsnip> alusion: when you run terminator in a terminal, does it change to terminator or does it launch a new window?
<zykotick9> domo1: freeze happens a while before release
<domo1> ahh yea
<domo1> ok
<domo1> so we wont see 5.4 in ubuntu until october?
<hp_neo> you dont have permission do sudo nautilus
<beefknuckle> You aren't that much of a no0b qubuntu. I never heard of a .conf
<Ikelos_> Excuse me again: I have a rather silly question: I'm attempting to do some homework concerning the behavior of shell commands, specifically grep, and my task is to "6.  Find all lines that end with "ing" and a period (.)"  I have become stumped here as try as I might, "grep $ing\. filename" isnt producing results.  And my resources aren't much more specific than "$" searches for patterns at end of lines.
<ActionParsnip> qubuntu: if the file is outside your home, you will need to run: gksudo nautilus     and you can do as you wish
<alusion> ActionParsnip, it opens a new window
<ActionParsnip> hp_neo: gksudo for nautilus
<ActionParsnip> alusion: ahh, not then
<alusion> http://pastebin.com/MMxCwK2W output of lsusb
<nhanb483_> qubuntu: or run: sudo gedit <filename> (remember to include full path)
<beefknuckle> Ikelos, sounds like a hard class.
<zykotick9> !gksudo | nhanb483_
<ubottu> nhanb483_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<aill> hi how can i show full permissions for a directory but HIDE the owner/group info? ls -lA works but shows root root (which i want to hide): drwxrwxrwx 4 root root 4096 Aug 24  2011 myfolder
<Mike9863> I want to change the hover/selected color of items on gnome panel . Currently it's this dark gray color that looks like this: http://imgput.info/ESC0O.png Can anyone help me change this?
<qubuntu> thanks for your help ActionParsnip and nhanb483_. i'll try whatever you suggested right now. :)
<nhanb483_> wow didn't know that. Thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> alusion: I don't like terminals floating around, guake will always be showable on shortcut key, saves having to search or alt-tab
<Ikelos_> beefknuckle - your ribbing sarcasm is noted... but not really helpful.. could you at least explain why the escape sequence and special character for search aren't producing the desired result?
<ActionParsnip> nhanb483_: gksudo for gui apps
<hp_neo> alusion, do lsusb without the device plugged in, then plug something into it, then run usb and fine the line that is different
<ActionParsnip> nhanb483_: you will mangle the ownership of ~/.ICEAuthority and cause issues :)
<hp_neo> alusion, do lsusb without the device plugged in, then plug something into it, then run lsusb and fine the line that is different
<beefknuckle> Ikelos, I'm an old man from Kentucky who is stumped by all this technology. Just trying to throw my 2 cents in. Sorry if it sounds sarcastic.
<qubuntu> it worked! i just edited my first .conf file in Terminal and gedit. thanks!
<beefknuckle> Awesome qubuntu!
<hp_neo> alusion, it looks like you have a wireless logitech mouse plugged in and perhaps a usb drive
<hp_neo> alusion, and a 1tb external drive
<Icehawk78> I'm having a really stupid issue - I've got a second hard drive listed in fstab, but can't seem to figure out how to make the contents accessible to two simultaneous users, for a specific folder where the contents have been chmod'd to 766
<aill> ls -log   does the job
<beefknuckle> Icehawk78 that doesn't sound like a stupid issue.
<Icehawk78> All the rest is visible, except for the contents of that folder (which currently just show ?????????? ? ? ? ?) when I do an ls -l on the folder
<zykotick9> Icehawk78: the 66 part is an issue for directories, you need execute to enter them!
<Icehawk78> zykotick9: Oh. Whoops. So, 777 to allow anyone to read/write on them?
<zykotick9> Icehawk78: yes
<Icehawk78> That'd explain that. Thanks :)
<beefknuckle> I just like hanging out here watching all the interesting nicknames everyone picks.
<Ikelos_> so... any ideas?  I was under the impression i was doing something foolishly wrong, or has grep experienced a regression?  O.o
<beefknuckle> Ikelos, maybe no one here right now knows. Sometimes I ask questions on reddit, for example, http://www.reddit.com/r/linux
<qubuntu> for some reason the brightness stays the same no matter how i adjust the slider on the brightness settings. anyone know how to fix that?
<lisa_> hai
<scientes> how do i get vdpau acceleration with radeon driver?
<minuteman_> :D
<scientes> i've heard mesa has a way to do that
<minuteman_> hai
<beefknuckle> Hi lisa
<hp_neo> is it amd?
<lisa_> amd?
<lisa_> what?
<beefknuckle> what what?
<zykotick9> scientes: your keyword is wrong, vdpau is nvidia specific
<hp_neo> do you have an amd or intel processor?
<scientes> zykotick9, oh yeah vaapi
<hp_neo> I installed amd catalyst and it fixed the problem
<scientes> zykotick9, i found a ppa, and now youtube is just all blue, but lags just the same
<scientes> *lags with 1080p
<ActionParsnip> qubuntu: what is the make and model of the system?
<zykotick9> scientes: that blue thing is a flash issue
<ActionParsnip> scientes: i have a fix for that
<qubuntu> ActionParsnip I'm using a Sony VAIO F Series
<scientes> ActionParsnip, when i did the fix in /etc/adobe, my flash just crashes
<ActionParsnip> qubuntu: and what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<hp_neo> im sure ActionParsnips desktop looks epic
<_jeremy_> beefknuckle: /r/linuxquestions is another good subreddit
<ActionParsnip> scientes: ah, thats the fix I have
<qubuntu> ActionParsnip the output is "precise"
<kaushal> Hi
<beefknuckle> Good point _jeremy, also /r/linux4noobs
<beefknuckle> Hi kaushal
<kaushal> is there a reminder popup in ubuntu 11.10?
<kaushal> similar to notify-osd
<RyanB> Hey guys. Does anybody know something about SCP?
<RyanB> I need help with it.
<hp_neo> Ido
<kaushal> basically in systray
<hp_neo> I know scp
<kaushal> beefknuckle: hi
<scientes> SMURPHS, all smurphs
<RyanB> thanks hp_neo. Ok, is it possible to file transfer over SCP to websites like dropbox, fileserve etc/
<ActionParsnip> qubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SonyVaioBrightness
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: hi
<zykotick9> RyanB: i highly doubt it.  if the service in question uses ssh/scp then yes - but i've never heard of one.
<beefknuckle> hp_neo is the bomb, he be knowing all the answers
<alusion> look, my usb's are hooked up to a mini hub and they aren't mounting
<qubuntu> I'll check that link. Thanks ActionParsnip!
<beefknuckle> ActionParsnip is the bomb too
<alusion> one 8gb and one 16gb
<hp_neo> RyanB, you can use scp to websites that have ssh installed, if the website supports sftp then you can use scp
<scientes> deb bug 656719 is relevent
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 656719 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Most user avatars are not displayed" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656719
<ActionParsnip> beefknuckle: i've just been around a while
<ActionParsnip> beefknuckle: loads know more than me
<RyanB> Thanks zykotick9. Also hp_neo do you know of file hosting website websites which supports SSH or SFTP?
<aaas> is there a by-user /tmp dir that is cleaned out at each reboot?
<Random832> aaas: you can put anything you want in /tmp
<beefknuckle> ActionParsnip, if you already know the answers to many questions, why do you come here? Because you love to help people?
<aaas> Random832 no i mean by-user...inside /home/<user>
<hp_neo> RyanB, I have not used it but I just did a search and heres one place http://www.filesanywhere.com/coolbackup/cbindex.aspx
<Random832> why would you need that
<sysdoc_> Can someone have ubottu displaieve..y the fix for garbled boot screen? Modeset I believe?
<RyanB> Thanks hp_neo
<ActionParsnip> beefknuckle: yeah, make the community stronger
<Name141> can anyone give me any info if TREDNet nics work in Ubuntu?
<hp_neo> RyanB, http://cloudstorage.olbiz.net/products/ssh-enabled-cloud-storage/
<aaas> Random832  i need a delete-at-boot but samba wont let me link to /tmp through symbolic links...just throught the users have something like that before dealing with samba
<ActionParsnip> beefknuckle: plus I have zero linux issues, as my hardware is super compatible and my needs are basic
<beefknuckle> ActionParsnip I looked up Ubuntu on Wikipedia. It means everyone pitching in to make the community strong and healthy.
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: any reminder popup apps in ubuntu which will be in systray ?
<RyanB> Ah so hp_neo you doubt that free services like box.net or dropbox would support SSH or SFTP right?
<ActionParsnip> beefknuckle: thats the general linux vibe, has been since waaaay before ubuntu showed up
<beefknuckle> ActionParsnip, I mean that's literally the meaning of the word Ubuntu. Probably picked that word because of the history of Linux
<qubuntu> ActionParsnip I tried following step 2 but got the following error in Terminal: FATAL: Error inserting sonypi (/lib/modules/3.2.0-24-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/char/sonypi.ko): No such device
<beefknuckle> Hey Sheldon!
<hp_neo> RyanB, box.net and dropbox dont. You can always try to do 'ssh a@box.net' or 'ssh b@dropbox.com' to find out
<beefknuckle> I love that name Sheldon420
<Name141> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922608 doesn't seem promessing
<RyanB> Thanks.
<nhanbvn483> Hey guys, is there some kind of download accelerator for linux? I mean, programs that download parts of a file simultaneously to speed it up, not just download managers
<alusion> Does the dazzle hd dvd recorder play friendly with linux?
<hp_neo> there are firefox and chrome addons
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/reminder-ng-a-reminder-application-for-gnome.html
<nhanbvn483> hp_neo: such as...?
<jbuncher> Does anyone here have issues logging in to gnome-shell?  It always hangs for me, for times ranging from a few seconds (fast machine) to minutes (slower machine).
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/get-important-reminders-in-ubuntu-linux-with-tea-time/
<hp_neo> nhanbvn483, what internet browser do you use?
<nhanbvn483> Chrome it is
<ActionParsnip> qubuntu: sounds like you need a package, or compile the module
<hp_neo> nhanbvn483, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/downthemall/
<beefknuckle> jbuncher Yes, my computer hangs as well. I just give it a few moments to catch it's breath and it always starts up for me
<ActionParsnip> qubuntu: sonys are weird creatures, some need boot options just to make the touchpad work
<hp_neo> nhanbvn483, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/firedownload/
<MarkiteN> nhanbvn483: i recommend you using downthemall ..
<jbuncher> beefknuckle, yeah, mine mostly gets through, though sometimes it just doesn't seem to go.
<ActionParsnip> nhanbvn483: axel can download things faster if you can give multiple links for the same file
<qubuntu> i guess I'll search Google for that. i appreciate your help ActionParsnip.
<hp_neo> nhanbvn483, http://www.chromeplugins.org/chrome/list-of-download-managers-for-google-chrome/
<ActionParsnip> nhanbvn483: apt-fast uses it for updates
<beefknuckle> What can we do jbuncher? Just got to keep calm and carry on (maybe grab a sandwich)
<Jester2> exit
<Jester2> oops wrong window.
<nhanbvn483> ActionParsnip, I've tried axel, but seems like its proxy function doesn't work for my school's connection
<Unbannable> Okay guys
<Unbannable> I have a webforum for you guys
<Unbannable> if you hate niggers
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Unbannable> It is called Chimpout  have you heard of it?
<nhanbvn483> hp_neo, thanks man, I'll check that link out
<beefknuckle> Unbannable that sounds like a challenge
<guesto> Hi. 12.04 install.  I messed something up with gconf-editor and can't login.. I am on guest account.  How can I "factory reset" my config?  I asume I can delete a file in my $HOME but which?  Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !away > qmanjr5_gone
<ubottu> qmanjr5_gone, please see my private message
<dubz> hello is there beginner guide⨶
<ActionParsnip> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dubz> �
<dubz> manual
<hp_neo> how did yano get op status from floodbot, I thought floodbot was a irc bot?
<yano> i got op status from ChanServ
<beefknuckle> What is op status yano?
<hp_neo> theres so much I need to learn about irc
<Curious_Yellow> what is there to learn?
 * Curious_Yellow looks around
<yano> this will explain more about using freenode, https://www.freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Sheldon420> beefknuckle, ha
<hp_neo> so anyone can get permission from chanserve?
<guesto> hp_neo, bad idea if they can get ops/.
<nathan708> would someone help me with xrandr to get my hdmi working.
<imback> nathan708 you faggot!    Thanks to your cheating I now have fucking warts on my dick!  I told you!  When I find your punk ass, I am going to take a cialis and smoke meth before fucking your god damn bitch ass raw until it is overflowing with semen... alll night long baby.  That will teach you to cheat on me and get me infected!
<beefknuckle> Sheldon420 When I was a boy I had a pet sheep named Sheldon. Liked the name ever since (he was a plush sheep)
<hp_neo> guesto, thats what I was thinking
<imback> beefknuckle you faggot!    Thanks to your cheating I now have fucking warts on my dick!  I told you!  When I find your punk ass, I am going to take a cialis and smoke meth before fucking your god damn bitch ass raw until it is overflowing with semen... alll night long baby.  That will teach you to cheat on me and get me infected!
<guesto> Hi. 12.04 install.  I messed something up with gconf-editor and can't login.. I am on guest account.  How can I "factory reset" my config?  I asume I can delete a file in my $HOME but which?  Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !ops | imback
<ubottu> imback: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<imback> guesto you faggot!    Thanks to your cheating I now have fucking warts on my dick!  I told you!  When I find your punk ass, I am going to take a cialis and smoke meth before fucking your god damn bitch ass raw until it is overflowing with semen... alll night long baby.  That will teach you to cheat on me and get me infected!
<guesto> Great...
<imback> actionparsnip you faggot!    Thanks to your cheating I now have fucking warts on my dick!  I told you!  When I find your punk ass, I am going to take a cialis and smoke meth before fucking your god damn bitch ass raw until it is overflowing with semen... alll night long baby.  That will teach you to cheat on me and get me infected!
<ActionParsnip> imback: don't bother
<yano> imback: that's enough
<aill> someone know how to remove the 1 from ls output: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    8327 Aug 24  2005 Config.inc
<beefknuckle> Why is that guy flaming everyone? This is a nice channel.
<nathan708> Can someone help me with xrandr to fix my hdmi. It works on fresh install.. ubuntu updates although I don't tell it to, then hdmi no longer works.
<TomatoKetchup> anyone have any experience with printers stalling in 12.04?
<nathan708> HDMI-0 connected 1360x768+1366+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 698mm x 392mm
<elky> beefknuckle, he's from a troll group who have nothing better to do. just ignore him
<guesto> TomatoKetchup, yep
<guesto> ohh stalling? no
<nathan708> that shows up when i type xrandr
<ActionParsnip> TomatoKetchup: what make and model?
<beefknuckle> nathan708, sounds like one of the updates messed up your hdmi
<nathan708> yeah
<hp_neo> where would be a good place to learn about this irc stuff?
<TomatoKetchup> guesto, yeah, printer out 1 cd fine, next... started and now just stuck.
<nathan708> i fresh installed twice to figure that out
<BlackWeb> I'm just curious I've heard about rtorrent, and people only using the command line in order to eliminate as much use of the gdm as possible, but with out gdm how can you download the torrent file in order to use with rtorrent
<ActionParsnip> BlackWeb: there is a web UI to rtorrent I believe
<nathan708> crazy.. i been using 12.04 since beta 1 and hdmi worked fine until today
<beefknuckle> Hey welcome back dr_willis
<dr_willis> moo!
<ActionParsnip> jordan: that'l do it :)
<nathan708> HDMI-0 connected 1360x768+1366+0 ..... is that 1366 suppose to be there?
<BlackWeb> Alright thanks ActionParsnip, I'll look more into it and see what i find
<TomatoKetchup> I hate printers
<ActionParsnip> TomatoKetchup: again, what make and model is it?
<ActionParsnip> BlackWeb: you can use transmission-cli too, it also has a web UI
<TomatoKetchup> ActionParsnip, sorry didn't see you ask, Canon iP6700D
<ActionParsnip> BlackWeb: as does utorrent for Linux
<ActionParsnip> TomatoKetchup: did you get the driver from the Canon UK site?
<qubuntu> i'm trying to compile something but Terminal has the following output: ./compile: qmake: not found
<qubuntu> . any solutions ActionParsnip or anyone else?
<TomatoKetchup> ActionParsnip, using whatever driver ubuntu suggested... Canon's UK site actually has linux drivers?
<dr_willis> qubuntu:  you installed the build-essential package?
<TomatoKetchup> I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> TomatoKetchup: yes
<qubuntu> dr_willis i don't think so, what's that and how do i install it?
<beefknuckle> My boyfriend is mad. "It's after 1AM and you are still on that damn computer!" Guess I got caught up in the irc flow
<dr_willis> ivr found canon drivers to often not work
<ActionParsnip> TomatoKetchup: remove the printer and disconnect it, install drivers then reattach
<dr_willis> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<qubuntu> okay, thanks for the link ubottu
<dr_willis> qubuntu:  its in the repos/package manager
<beefknuckle> ubottu's got all the good links
<ubottu> beefknuckle: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qubuntu> ok i'll check that dr_willis. thanks!
<hp_neo> since bots move so fast, Is it necessary to have 3 floodbots?
<dr_willis> hp_neo:  yes.
<BlackWeb> Alright Thanks :)
<beefknuckle> hp_neo what are floodbots? Do they protect us from the flood of flaming foul mouths?
<hp_neo> dr_willis, is there a particular website that you recommend for learning irc?
<dr_willis> hp_neo:  tons of sites out there.  check xchat.org perhaps
<hp_neo> beefknuckle, floodbots are a program on an irc channel designed to stop massive messaging and spaming
<TomatoKetchup> ActionParsnip, checked the UK site, appears they have no drivers aside from OSX/Windows
<beefknuckle> I'm a fan of floodbots
<hp_neo> I think there are many other kinds of bots
<ActionParsnip> TomatoKetchup: bah
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<alusion> i opened a torrent file and TRANSMISSION OPENED LOL
<beefknuckle> I used to be pretty good on irc, today is my first time on irc in 20 years tho
<malkauns_> so?
<alusion> which is better, deluge or qtorrent
<ActionParsnip> alusion: neither is better as that implies a best
<TomatoKetchup> ActionParsnip, at least the UK site doesn't give me hope by letting me select linux for my os, then saying "no sofware available" ;)
<dr_willis> alusion:  use them both and decide
<nathan708> How do I pick a display to configure in xrandr
<nathan708> Can't open display HDMI-0
<hp_neo> why dont they combine the abilitys of one bot to a superbot?
<ActionParsnip> hp_neo: speed
<hp_neo> ActionParsnip, sometime when they perfect some things like on the matrix, I shall download your brain and obtain all your infinite wisdom
<alusion> What is the best VNC I can get for ubuntu ?
<alusion> Lets talk VNC
<alusion> I am doing some video game haxing I want to setup a stream or a capture card of some sort into ubuntu
<hp_neo> lets talk sleep...better idea...lets get sleep
<dr_willis> alusion:  depends on how you want to use it
<dr_willis> there are screen captures that dont use vnc i recalll
<Mischa_> hello.
<IanWizard-Cloud> how can I disable the ssh version info from displaying when you connect?
<hp_neo> im geting alot of disconnects and connects, so its probally time for me to get off
<alusion> dr_willis, transmitting the game to the PC and recording video and audio
<dr_willis> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Mischa_> Can anyone give me some insight to upgrade phpmyadmin on ubuntu?
<qubuntu> so i followed the steps and i'm still getting a " ./compile: qmake: not found" -_-
<hp_neo> sudo apt-get -y update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<tsimpson> qubuntu: install libqt4-dev to compile Qt applications
<dr_willis> qubuntu:  install qmake
<hp_neo> see you later
<alusion> dr_willis, I heard recordmydesktop is quite slow.
<alusion> And will lag. However the person might of not had an up to date system?
<dr_willis> alusion:  i bet vnc swould be slower
<Mischa_> neo was that meant for me ?
<dr_willis> !find qmake
<ubottu> Found: qt4-qmake
<qubuntu> tsimpson and dr_willist thanks. i'm just going to google how to install qmake and libqt4-dev.
<alusion> dr_willis, I am looking for a stable 60 fps, I want the most scientific in tune setup as possible, can linux handle this?
<beefknuckle> I'd like to ask my question again. I was trying to install a program called TrueCrypt (which requires root password), but when I typed the correct password in it said "wrong password." It did that to me three times and now it won't even consider my passwords. I think there is something fishy going on, since I put the correct password in. I don't understand how just resetting the password will help, since it didn't work the first ti
<beefknuckle> me.
<alusion> Or I was thinking of using a capture card instead?
<dr_willis> qubuntu:  what are you compiling?
<tsimpson> qubuntu: both are in the repositories, just open the package manager and search for libqt4-dev, install it and you should be ready to go
<beefknuckle> Hey welcome back _jeremy_
<qubuntu> dr_willis i'm trying to compile this http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/VaioControlCenter
<dr_willis> !find vaio
<ubottu> File vaio found in code-aster-gui, codecgraph, doc-linux-html, i2c-tools, oss4-dkms
<bohemian9485> beefknuckle: i never encountered that one while installing truecrypt
<qubuntu> tsimpson aha, just found it. thanks!
<dr_willis> qubuntu:  you need all thr -dev packages that app requires also
<beefknuckle> bohemian9485 me neither, but this is my first time putting it on 12.04
<qubuntu> aha the app compiled. thanks again tsimpson and dr_willis
<bohemian9485> beefknuckle: i just installed it the other day on my 12.04, and everything runs okay
<qubuntu> dr_willis what do you mean by thr -dev packages? where can i get them?
<dr_willis> qubuntu:  in the repos..... same as evrtying else...
<Mischa_> I DID  sudo apt-get -y update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade  And it did not upgrade phpmyadmin.
<beefknuckle> Well, bohemian9485 I guess that means it's possible. I will try resetting the password in the morning I guess.
<dr_willis> notice the name libqt4-dev  ;)
<qubuntu> ok i got it, thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> Mischa_:  is the version in the repos is too old. use a ppa, or source
<zykotick9> Mischa_: did you try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<beefknuckle> dr_willis are you a medical doctor or a scientist doctor?
<Mischa_> How do i upgrade phpmyadmin: Version information: 3.4.10.1deb1, latest stable version: 3.5.1
<dr_willis> beefknuckle:  neithrt.
<qubuntu> lol i just found out Ubuntu Software Center = Repos
<dr_willis> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:3.4.10.1-1 (precise), package size 5217 kB, installed size 15113 kB
<zykotick9> qubuntu: technically, U.S.C. is a frontend to APT, which uses repos
<Mischa_> let me try that zyko
<beefknuckle> Why do some people type exclamation points before what they say dr_willis?
<dr_willis> Mischa_:  ppa's or source compile it seems
<qubuntu> ok, thanks for the technical details zykotick9.  :)
<zykotick9> !tab > Mischa_
<dr_willis> !bot | beefknuckle
<ubottu> Mischa_, please see my private message
<ubottu> beefknuckle: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> bot triggers
<beefknuckle> dr_willis oh, okay. Very handy those bots
<Mathuin> I have two machines running precise pangolin: one 'here' and one 'there'.  I would like to access the desktop of the machine 'there' from the machine 'here', as if I were sitting in front of it.  How do I do this?
<dr_willis> Mathuin:  local lan? or internet?
<beefknuckle> rey I liked bohemian9485
<Infam0us> is this channel for support?
<Mathuin> dr_willis: local LAN.  VNC doesn't cut it, I need the actuald esktop.
<rey> beefknuckle: i was just trying some irc commands, i'm new here :)
<beefknuckle> Infam0us what kind of support do you need buddy?
<zykotick9> !ask | Infam0us
<dr_willis> Mathuin:  gnomes vino/vnc does show the current visible desktop
<ubottu> Infam0us: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> Mathuin:  so i am not clear on what you mean bu 'actual'
<beefknuckle> bohemian9485 welcome baaaaack!
<Mathuin> dr_willis: when I sit at 'there', I am offered a login screen, and can log into that system and get a desktop which has the panel and the dash and all of that.
<Infam0us> beefknuckle, i just deleted a few folders thinking that i had backed them up to my other HDD but it turns out that i did not, i recently moved to linux from windows so i'm completely new to this but i was wondering if there is an app to recover those folders?
<bohemian9485> beefknuckle: thank you :)
<Mathuin> dr_willis: when I sit at 'here', I want to access 'there' such that I see the panel and the dash and all the apps running and all that.
<hoy> hello
<hoy> I'm having trouble with ubuntu-studio 12.04
<zykotick9> Infam0us: you can't undelete folders (they aren't real), but you might be able to undelete the files (possibly not worth your effort though)
<dr_willis> Mathuin:  i enable vino on the remote pc. and i see it s whole desktop in a vnc client window..
<Infam0us> yea i want to recover the files inside the folders
<xibalba> Infam0us, try this link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<beefknuckle> Infam0us sometimes when you put in your Ubuntu CD you get the option to run it as a "live CD" to help recover lost files
<xibalba> be careful not to do many if any writes to your hdd
<hoy> does anyone have experience with qjackctl?
<xibalba> whats that
<bohemian9485> Infam0us: i think there's a cli app called scapel or something that can be used for file recovery
<Infam0us> thanks beefknuckle  will check out the link
<Mathuin> dr_willis: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/list-of-remote-access-support-software-for-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ -- this business about gsettings and vinagre is what I want?
<Infam0us> thanks bohemian9485 will check out scalpel
<zykotick9> !undelete | Infam0us
<ubottu> Infam0us: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<shape> Hello, is there a way to show FOLDER size in Nautilus? i.e. to see which folder takes the most space, etc.
<beefknuckle> Infam0us you might research forensics programs. They can sometimes find evidence that has been erased, might be able to find your files too.
<dr_willis> Mathuin:  vinagre is the default vnc client i belive
<Infam0us> beefknuckle, will do
<Mathuin> dr_willis: thanks, I'll give this a try.
<hoy> Can anyone help me sort out some audio issues?
<zykotick9> !anyone | hoy
<ubottu> hoy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<beefknuckle> hoy, describe your issues and we shall see
<hoy> How do I reset qjackctl to it's default settings? I seem to have ruined everything
<Mischinka> Alright..
<beefknuckle> hoy That sounds serious. Ruined everything :-( I don't know what to do about that.
<Mischinka> I think i've registered my name now.
<zykotick9> hoy: does qjackctl have a settings folder in your home directory?
<SmoothSage> Hello, My ubuntu 12.04 is not starting after i installed few updates and installed restricted drivers... After selecting Ubuntu from grub.. Ubuntu logo screen comes but after that my screen goes blank and power LED in it starts blinking
<hoy> I changed the settings in qjackctl to get the lowest latency, then it appeared to have had a bad effect on all the input jacks on my computer
<hoy> and now everything pops and is unclean
<hoy> there is no qjackctl in my home directory
<zykotick9> SmoothSage: what graphics card are you using?
<beefknuckle> hoy I wonder if there is a forum dedicated to that specific program? did you search one out?
<zykotick9> hoy: are you looking for hidden folders?
<shape> hoy: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-571726-start-0.html
<SmoothSage> zykotick9, ATI Raedon 4350
<hoy> beefknuckle: I was reading a topic and following its suggestions when it messed stuff up
<zykotick9> SmoothSage: ATI = i can't help
<ActionParsnip> SmoothSage: what GPU do you use?
<ActionParsnip> SmoothSage: I se it now :)
<TomatoKetchup> wow
<beefknuckle> hoy There is danger in trying things out. It's a pain to fix them, but hopefully we learn something.
<SmoothSage> graphic card one offcourse
<shape> Can anyone please tell me if there is a way to display folder size in Nautilus like in Windows Explorer?
<ActionParsnip> SmoothSage: boot to root recovery mode, there may be a command to set the resolution and such
<ActionParsnip> shape: isn't it the same method?
<hoy> Well I just decreased the sample rate, i wasn't expecting it to do this
<shape> ActionParsnip, It only displays no.# of items in the folder, under "Size". Not the actual size in MB.
<ActionParsnip> shape: http://imagecdn.maketecheasier.com/2009/08/gchrome-nautilus2.jpg   yes, 9.8Mb in that example
<Mischinka> Im trying:  apt-get dist-upgrade  to upgrade phpmyadmin now.
<zykotick9> Mischinka: what version of ubuntu are you using?  "lsb_release -sc" if you aren't sure
<SmoothSage> ActionParsnip,  i have two machines in front of me..i am talking from other machine.. lemme reboot it .. i have very less idea abt command u stating.. will you help me in realtime
<shape> ActionParsnip, I am asking if there is a way to see the folder size in MB under "Size" without clicking on properties.
<qubuntu> i have a question guys. i see two Nvidia's  in the Additional Drivers: one says (version current) which i activated  and the other says (post-release-updates) (version-current-updates). what's the difference?
<shape> ActionParsnip, So I could sort them and see which one is taking the most space.
<Mischinka> Precise
<zykotick9> qubuntu: post-release means it was added after the ubuntu release (ubuntu didn't use to do such things)
<crf> hi where does the file etc/foomatic/filter.conf come from? using 12.04
<beefknuckle> This has been a most illuminating experience chatting with you guys, but if I don't come to bed now I'm going to have to sleep on the couch. Goodnight.
<SmoothSage> qubuntu,  good question, ActionParsnip  i did the same thing last time when my machine was running.. i chose version current and now my display just doesn't come
<dr_willis> Mischinka:  it will only upgrade to the newest version in the repos. which is normally older then whats out there
<SmoothSage> i think i should have selected post-release-update one...
<bohemian9485> beefknuckle: good night
<qubuntu> zykotick9 should i activate the post-release one too then? my brightness doesn't change from the slider, and maybe this could be the problem.
<ActionParsnip> shape: you'll need something like: du --max-depth=1 /home/ | sort -n -r
<zykotick9> qubuntu: you could try it?  no idea, if it will help.
<shape> ActionParsnip, Oh, in command line, yes. But I cannot understand how Windows Explorer does it so easily yet Nautilus can;t?
<ActionParsnip> shape: obviously change /home/    for the folder you want to query. E.g:  du --max-depth=1 /home/$USER/Downloads/ | sort -n -r
<qubuntu> ok zykotick9 thanks.
<ActionParsnip> shape: Windows doest, it will ALWAYS show folders first
<ActionParsnip> *doesn't
<bohemian9485> shape: isn't there an app called disk usage that can tell you how large a folder is?
<shape> ActionParsnip, http://windows.iusethis.com/screenshot/windows/foldersize.png
<shape> ActionParsnip, if you click on the folder size tab you can easily sort by the size of the folder
<qubuntu> switching between Windows on ubuntu is fun. :D
<bohemian9485> ex-chat
<ActionParsnip> shape: I'm on XP right NOW. I clicked view -> arrange icons by size and the folders are the top, then the files
<shape> bohemian9485, yep. But I wanted to do it in Nautilus.
<shape> ActionParsnip, I think there is some miscommunication going on. Let's say Folder 1 is 20 MB, and Folder 2 is 500MB. I want to see this in Nautilus without having to click properties. Like in this picture here: http://windows.iusethis.com/screenshot/windows/foldersize.png
<dr_willis> that url is not workinghere for me shape
<Mischinka> Whats the difference between  apt-get dist-upgrade | and | do-release-upgrade ?
<ActionParsnip> shape: shape in windows XP, the folders are not part of the arrangement, so if you have a file of 80Gb and a folder totalling 2Gb, the folder will always be top, as it is a folder
<Artemis3> Mischinka, do-release executes aditional scripts
<shape> dr_willis, http://www.megaleecher.net/uploads/folder-size.jpg
<ActionParsnip> Mischinka: dist-upgrade will not ctake you to the next release
<dr_willis> do-releasae  upgrades from 11.04 to 12.04 for example
<shape> ActionParsnip, yes, I understand that. I am not asking about the files. I just want to see the folder size. Here is a different picture: http://www.megaleecher.net/uploads/folder-size.jpg
<dr_willis> shape:  never noticed that in a default windows setup
<zykotick9> Mischinka: dist-upgrade is the same as full-upgrade (with aptitude), so it means update EVERYTHING.  NOT related to updating to a new version of ubuntu at all.
<shape> dr_willis, but can you do that in Nautilus?
<dr_willis> shape never noticed it . that could slow things down a whole lot.
<Mischinka> How do I upgrade to phpMyAdmin 3.5.1 on ubuntu 12.04?
<SmoothSage> ActionParsnip,  should i chose dpkg in recovery mode ?
<zykotick9> Mischinka: what's wrong with the version in the repo?
<shape> dr_willis, Well, it doesn't. I think it's cached once it reads it. Because I used windows a whole lot and it's not slow at all. OS X has that too. So how come Nautilus or Thunar don't have it?
<Mischinka> I'm getting this message: The phpMyAdmin configuration storage is not completely configured, some extended features have been deactivated.
<ActionParsnip> shape: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101963/show-current-folder-size-in-nautilus
<dr_willis> shape ive never oticed that colom on my windows box's
<Mischinka> And im unable to optimize the tables.
<shape> ActionParsnip, Yeah, I read that, and they are saying it's not possible :(
<shape> dr_willis, Strange, because I use that all the time! So you can see which folder is taking up space. i.e. Movie folder 1 vs movie folder 2. etc.
<REK_007> does ubuntu 12.04 LTS have classic GNOME style?
<roodypoopoo> rek_007 you faggot!    Thanks to your cheating I now have fucking warts on my dick!  I told you!  When I find your punk ass, I am going to take a cialis and smoke meth before fucking your god damn bitch ass raw until it is overflowing with semen... alll night long baby.  That will teach you to cheat on me and get me infected!
<aill> With "find" whats the command to show if the listed file is a directory or file?
<dr_willis> shape:  could be because i alwsys disable indexing
<roodypoopoo> aill you faggot!    Thanks to your cheating I now have fucking warts on my dick!  I told you!  When I find your punk ass, I am going to take a cialis and smoke meth before fucking your god damn bitch ass raw until it is overflowing with semen... alll night long baby.  That will teach you to cheat on me and get me infected!
<roodypoopoo> dr_willis you faggot!    Thanks to your cheating I now have fucking warts on my dick!  I told you!  When I find your punk ass, I am going to take a cialis and smoke meth before fucking your god damn bitch ass raw until it is overflowing with semen... alll night long baby.  That will teach you to cheat on me and get me infected!
<ActionParsnip> that's getting really boring now
<aill> lol
<Artemis3> REK_007, no. If you want a classic desktop, i suggest you use Xubuntu instead.
<zykotick9> !notunity | REK_007 sorta...
<ubottu> REK_007 sorta...: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> learn to love unity. ;)
<REK_007> Artemis3: am using xubuntu .... actually just came across an article ..
<zykotick9> dr_willis: that's funny.
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<shape> dr_willis, Oh, yeah, then of course it would be slow without indexing as it would have to read the folders every time.
<REK_007> dr_willis: believe me i tried
<Sheldon420> Dammit.  What's with the spam
<dr_willis> unity+awn is what i got going on now normally
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: yeha i read that .. does it work actually?
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: no idea, i've heard good things. I embrace change
<zykotick9> REK_007: pretty well, i was kinda impressed... for a while.
<Artemis3> REK_007, Ubuntu uses gnome3 with unity.
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: or install xfce, kde, lxde or any other DE, Gnome is not the only option
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: am running XFCE now ... just wanted to check after reading that article ...
<SmoothSage> guys whats shell command to reconfigure xserver
<Artemis3> REK_007, you might try running the live cd to see if you like it
<REK_007> zykotick9: XFCE is quite good but integrating with compiz is quite a lot of work
<dr_willis> compiz in xfce? eww. ;)
<REK_007> Artemis3: yeah am downloading the live cd now will try it :P
<shape> REK_007, once you install gnome-shell you can choose gnome 2, but remember that gnome 2 is not maintained anymore.
<zykotick9> REK_007: i didn't try the gnome-panel + compiz (it was running in a VM)
<REK_007> shape: I know about that :)
<dr_willis> shape thats just a gnome lookalike. not really gnome
<bohemian9485> REK_007: check out glx-dock/cairo-dock, it gives you a desktop that's well compatible with compiz
<Artemis3> REK_007, you might also be interested in Cinnamon, another gnome3 shell replacement that aims to reproduce a classic desktop
<REK_007> zykotick9: well then i might try it and report it :)
<REK_007> Artemis3: okies will check that up now :)
<REK_007> bohemian9485: i am using docky currently ...
 * dr_willis recalls the issues with gnome2 over the years..  and dives into gnome3
<alusion> Will an eye-fi card play friendly with ubuntu?
 * ActionParsnip wishes KDE 3.5 would come back
<dr_willis> kde 1.0!
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: I'm not that oldskool
<dr_willis> flvwm - good old days
<bohemian9485> lol
<Artemis3> ActionParsnip, see the Trinity fork
<dr_willis> i still miss some of the features windowmaker had.
<REK_007> dr_willis: so that gnome fallback is actually gnome 3 made to look like 2?
<longschaft> rek_007 you faggot!    Thanks to your cheating I now have fucking warts on my dick!  I told you!  When I find your punk ass, I am going to take a cialis and smoke meth before fucking your god damn bitch ass raw until it is overflowing with semen... alll night long baby.  That will teach you to cheat on me and get me infected!
<shape> I don't understand what's wrong with xfce. It's modular too. You can customize it in any way you want.
<dr_willis> REK_007:  exactlyt. its a g2 look alike.
<bohemian9485> there you go again
<dr_willis> REK_007:  and it could get phased out from what i hear
<REK_007> shape: if you can then please help me customize it...
<Sheldon420> I don't get it.  What's the motivation behind these people posting an obscene message and getting kicked out?
<zykotick9> bohemian9485: please don't comment (or lol) on the spam, only adds to the problem
<ActionParsnip> Artemis3: haha there's a ppa too
<REK_007> dr_willis: the unity launcher is one of the things that annoy me on the desktop
<bohemian9485> sorry
<zykotick9> dr_willis: gome fallback is temporary yes
<ActionParsnip> Artemis3: might run it later just for laughs
<shape> REK_007, You said you have to do soemthing with compiz, which I have no experience with :(
<dr_willis> REK_007:  ive no issues with it. i rarely notice it. i run awn also
<Artemis3> ActionParsnip, also, the gnome2 fork: mate
<ActionParsnip> Sheldon420: just trolls, just say:   !ops     when they do
<arizona_bay> how do i stream using ubuntu ?
<Sheldon420> ActionParsnip, Will do
<arizona_bay> using VLC*
<ActionParsnip> Artemis3: i knew that one, none of these are supported here though. I'd rather have support
<dr_willis> unity launcher does have some neat features
<arizona_bay> anyone knows how i can stream on justinTV through VLC?
<dr_willis> arizona_bay:  check the detailed vlc docs at its homepage?
<Artemis3> ActionParsnip, perhaps switching to the distro that defaults to cinnamon will get you support there?
<REK_007> dr_willis: you serious that you rarely notice it?? :P its a big bar on the left :P
<arizona_bay> i have no idea what ur talking about but ill check it out dr_willis
<dr_willis> REK_007:  i click the icons.. launch apps.. it does its job..
<shape> REK_007, So what do you want to do to xfce that is not working.
<Sheldon420> arizona_bay, JustinTV's streaming software works on Windows.  They don't have it for Linux.  But, you could try running it through Wine.  Check app compatibility on winehq.org
<REK_007> shape: just compiz .. that about it rest am happy with xubuntu so far :)
<arizona_bay> sheldon420 they said it would be too slow
<ActionParsnip> Artemis3: I like Unity, I also use LXDE
<arizona_bay> i dont want it to lag either
<ActionParsnip> arizona_bay: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1023409
<cuminfacebitch> actionparsnip you faggot!    Thanks to your cheating I now have fucking warts on my dick!  I told you!  When I find your punk ass, I am going to take a cialis and smoke meth before fucking your god damn bitch ass raw until it is overflowing with semen... alll night long baby.  That will teach you to cheat on me and get me infected!
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
 * ActionParsnip senses a +r soon
<cuminfacebitch> anub you faggot!    Thanks to your cheating I now have fucking warts on my dick!  I told you!  When I find your punk ass, I am going to take a cialis and smoke meth before fucking your god damn bitch ass raw until it is overflowing with semen... alll night long baby.  That will teach you to cheat on me and get me infected!
<cuminfacebitch> aaroncampbell you faggot!    Thanks to your cheating I now have fucking warts on my dick!  I told you!  When I find your punk ass, I am going to take a cialis and smoke meth before fucking your god damn bitch ass raw until it is overflowing with semen... alll night long baby.  That will teach you to cheat on me and get me infected!
<Sheldon420> arizona_bay, Yeah, too bad. Unless JustinTV releases a native Linux version of their streaming app, you'll have to rely on alternatives that are more Linux friendly.  I'd recommend giving Veetle a try.
<Sheldon420> !ops
<shape> REK_007, You could ask in the xfce channel. I'm sure they can help, since it's an xfce thing.
<Sheldon420> I hope that ops command worked and didn't ban the wrong person :)
<arizona_bay> why doesnt anyone develop an easy to use user friendly that isnt "open source" like that treats users as kids so we can stream
<ActionParsnip> Sheldon420: doesn't justinTV stream to web browser
<ActionParsnip> !afk > ludkiller|AFK
<ubottu> ludkiller|AFK, please see my private message
<Sheldon420> ActionParsnip, Yes. But OP was asking about the software they use to allow one to stream.
<ActionParsnip> Sheldon420: ahhhh
<shape> arizona_bay, What do you mean? Open source is a bad thing?
<arizona_bay> no but it can be only for the "smart" users
<arizona_bay> like ive seen streaming software that are soooooooo freakin flexible
<ActionParsnip> arizona_bay: you can make an MTP with mediatomb, or use vlc....
<Sheldon420> ActionParsnip, That is Windows (maybe Mac, not sure) only.  And it's too slow on Wine, apparently.  Hence, I suggested Veetle, which I've used to stream quite well on Linux.
<arizona_bay> that to do slightest thing
<arizona_bay> you have to make so many commands
<arizona_bay> i prefer usesless specialised stuff :P rather than one software that does it all
<ActionParsnip> arizona_bay: never had an issue, xbmc provides an MTP too..
<shape> arizona_bay, What does that have to do with Open Source? So if Mozilla is open source or Chromium, it has to be for "Smart" users? My grandma uses mozilla.
<arizona_bay> ActionParsnip im trying to use VLC i have no idea how to set it up
<ActionParsnip> shape: you can't use Mozilla, it's a company...
<arizona_bay> it was my initial question
<ActionParsnip> arizona_bay: I gave a link
<Artemis3> arizona_bay, you are welcome to code your own, and fix the problem.
<shape> ActionParsnip, firefox... don't be so picky :p
<ActionParsnip> shape: its a skill
<arizona_bay> artemis3 yeah as if i knew how to code id be crying here right now :p
<ActionParsnip> :D
<ActionParsnip> arizona_bay: i gave a link, vlc makes it easy, its a few clicks...
<Artemis3> arizona_bay, you can also fund a project to let ppl who know how to code do it for you
<arizona_bay> actionparsnip im trying to find it :x
<REK_007> arizona_bay: after install VLC from ubuntu software center .. i dont find a lot of difference between VLC windows and Lnux .. if you know to setup on windows then its same here ...
<arizona_bay> fund ? im a broke college student. i just want to stream my desktop lol
<arizona_bay> REK_007 on windows i used to use procaster
<REK_007> oohk :P lol my bad
<pooop> truemove_ <cuminfacebitch> you faggot!    Thanks to your cheating I now have fucking warts on my dick!  I told you!  When I find your punk ass, I am going to take a cialis and smoke meth before fucking your god damn bitch ass raw until it is overflowing with semen... alll night long baby.  That will teach you to cheat on me and get me infected!
<pooop> bedman <cuminfacebitch> you faggot!    Thanks to your cheating I now have fucking warts on my dick!  I told you!  When I find your punk ass, I am going to take a cialis and smoke meth before fucking your god damn bitch ass raw until it is overflowing with semen... alll night long baby.  That will teach you to cheat on me and get me infected!
<Artemis3> arizona_bay, you can take another machine to do it as well, or perhaps you should explore vnc and the like
<ActionParsnip> arizona_bay: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1023409
<arizona_bay> yup im reading it :)
<ActionParsnip> arizona_bay: not hard at all, you can even make a script to setup a stream if you learn the vlc switches etc, you can then drag and drop a file to the script and setup a stream with zero effort
<arizona_bay> yes actionparsnip except i know 0 coding, english isnt my first language and im a noob in computers
<arizona_bay> so really this is a challenge
<ActionParsnip> arizona_bay: if you'd done that instead of venting in here which achieves nothing, you could have actually made some progress. There are tonne of how to guides, or you could have simply had a flick through the menus in vlc and bumped into the settings
<dr_willis> and you need to do this streaming why?
<arizona_bay> V_V I tried before coming here and crying
<arizona_bay> and u know what
<arizona_bay> not one vlc is the same
<Artemis3> arizona_bay, the script is only to save you from typing the options again and again, its not really a script but rather a glorified shortcut
<arizona_bay> a lot of stuff they talk about i cant see em
<ActionParsnip> arizona_bay: it may not be 100% the same, abstract what they say a little
<dr_willis> vlc settings dialog had an advanced toggle button i recall
<cypher-neo> Is there a way to tell, using Terminal commands, what desktop environment is currently loaded?
<dr_willis> cypher-neo:  with vnc and other tools, you could have moire then one loaded at a time
<cypher-neo> dr_willis, Good point...
<cypher-neo> dr_willis, I wrote a BASH script for tweaking the mouse cursor / changing themes. But the last statement is unique to my desktop environment.
<dr_willis> and you can run kde apps on gnome and visa versa. ;)
<Sheldon420> cypher-neo, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION should tell u
<qubuntu> ActionParsnip dr_willis I can finally adjust the brightness on my Sony VAIO thanks to your help and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Laptop/Sony/Vaio/FSeries/Oneiric#LCD :)
<Sheldon420> cypher-neo, Type "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION" into terminal and it will tell you.
<cypher-neo> dr_willis, Because I use gnome-shell, running "compiz --replace" (a command which would work in Unity) tends to nuke things because gnome-shell doesn't use compiz.
<cypher-neo> Sheldon420, Thanks! That works.
<cypher-neo> Sheldon420, Now I'll make an elif statement based on that...
<Brun0L3z> Hello people
<Brun0L3z> I have this fantasy to have a sound each time i type on the keyboard
<Mischinka> Anyone familiar with setting up advanced features on phpmyadmin.. its a pain in the arse.
<dr_willis> get one of those old clicky keybords
<Brun0L3z> is there some software or way to make my keyboard generate some sound as I type?
<cypher-neo> Brun0L3z, Get a mechanical keyboard. They make ridiculous amounts of noise.
<Brun0L3z> I mean good sounds
<aill> how do we use the find command but exclude any sub directories with a specific name?
<cypher-neo> Brun0L3z, What? Like chirping sounds?
<Brun0L3z> Good sounds like you can find here: http://www.freesound.org/people/Anton/sounds/137/
<dr_willis> a burping keybord
<Brun0L3z> Oh
<Brun0L3z> I thought i could just get a sound file and do some stuffs and make it play to any key letter i press
<cypher-neo> Brun0L3z, You could... but it's much easier and more memory efficient to get a mechanical keyboard. lol
<dr_willis> 'do some stuffs'  - its most likely possible.. but ive never bothered
<Brun0L3z> cypher-neo: Thanks bro
<cypher-neo> Brun0L3z, I had an idea for a BASH script related to your idea...
<Artemis3> Brun0L3z, this sounds close: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16992/how-can-i-listen-on-global-keypress-event
<cypher-neo> Brun0L3z, But the more I think about it, it would probably just loop that sound file over and over until you got sick of it.
<Brun0L3z> cypher-neo: hahahahahha
<Brun0L3z> cypher-neo: but atleast can i add it to my pidgin chat so that each time a friend is typing a message i can get the sound?
<dr_willis> the point of cellphones playing a sound on kreepress is to give feedback. not really neeeded with a real keybord
<arejay> Has anyone figured out how to get the indicator app in 12.04 running gnome3 classic to show the panel bg. for some reason it only shows the color of the gtkrc theme not a panel bg
<linux> sometimes after startup whenever i used keyboard mouse stop working?
<ks> Good morning everyone
<ActionParsnip> Morning ks
<arejay> anyone know how to fix this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11937063#post11937063
<alusion> How do I setup a VNC server for ubuntu
<gogeta2> teamviewer
<saju_m> i created a ubuntu 112.04 VM using KVM command
<benhelps> hey all. having trouble getting network card detected on a proliant microserver. grabbed some rpms of drivers, unzipped and ran make, make install. now stumped
<saju_m> my issue is IP not getting for ubuntu 12.04 vM
<saju_m> i tried same command with ubuntu11.04 VM , and its workin
<alusion> teamviewer is faster than VNC?
<saju_m> here is the command i tried
<saju_m> kvm -hda "/home/saju/disks/ubuntu_12.04_server_64_lts_bkp2.disk.xm" -cdrom "/dev/cdrom" -net "nic,vlan=0,macaddr=00:16:3e:47:24:3e" -net "tap,vlan=0,script=/etc/kvm/qemu-ifup-br1" -usb -boot "cd" -m "256" -vnc ":20" -name "vnn" -usbdevice "tablet" -uuid "589c4f7d-9fa7-cbc0-1033-132110b62ab9" -smp "1" -monitor "unix:/var/run/kvm/monitors/vnn,server,nowait" -pidfile  "/var/run/kvm/pids/vnn" -daemonize
<saju_m> Could you please point me to a log file where i can check for error
<ActionParsnip> alusion: there is a vnc server installed by default, vino
<tehowe> I noticed how once I used Teamviewer through a VPN to help a friend it decided I needed to buy *professional* Teamviewer. screw Teamviewer
<alusion> Aw tehowe that sounds lame. I was expecting better from teamviewer
<alusion> ActionParsnip, is vino up to par with VNC in terms of speed and functionality ?
<ks> weird, never had that problem
<ActionParsnip> alusion: what are you intending to do on the remote system?
<aill> The rawr command i have to list everything in the current directory is: find . -type f -o -type d  which lists both files and directories which is good, but i have little way to accurately tell whats a directory and whats a file..help
<ActionParsnip> alusion: vnc is a protocol, so your question makes no sense
<alusion> ActionParsnip, I am bored and have no intention as of yet. Do you have any other recommendations for me?
<tehowe> I think you can just apt-get install x11vncserver or something like that and tehn It's just a matter of a cryptic x11vnc command line entry and you can log in with teh ssh viewer from any ubuntu terminal
<tehowe> alusion
<ActionParsnip> alusion: i'd use vino. A lot of the time vnc isn't needed
<ActionParsnip> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tehowe> Ooo what's FreeNx... because x11 is pretty damn slow evn sometimes usign 8bit color
<tehowe> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<alusion> tehowe how do I log into the ssh viewer? I want to learn some SSH tricks
<ActionParsnip> tehowe: what do you do on the remote system?
<wdd> HOW DO I GREP
<alusion> ^
<quiescens> gently
<ActionParsnip> Wdd: with the grep command
<elky> wdd, turning capslock off might help
<tehowe> the TSA grepped me
<wdd> HOW DO I GREP IN DOS PROMPT
<billybigrigger> the gates of hell are almost open..........
<billybigrigger> who's getting ready to play diablo 3 in like 10 mins?
<ActionParsnip> Wdd: dos doesnt have grep. Please kill the caps
<elky> billybigrigger, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to discuss diablo
<tehowe> the lineup was out the door at teh EBgames place on Bloor... I wwas wondering hmmn does it run on wine
<dailylinux> hi #ubuntu
<elky> tehowe, you too, #ubuntu-offtopic
<tehowe> *shuffles feet*
<benhelps> hey all, how do i load in network drivers, to try and get a ethernet card working?
<tehowe> alusion, I'll PM you the x11vnc command line I found to work... though I'm expert
<ActionParsnip> Wdd: if you mean in a terminal in ubuntu then you can use grep. Terminal is not DOS
<dailylinux> my friend doesn't see the menu on the left side anymore on 11.10
<dailylinux> it just appears on rescue mode..
<ActionParsnip> dailylinux: tried logging in to unity2d session?
<dailylinux> ActionParsnip, how to start that?
<ActionParsnip> dailylinux: select it in the cog menu on the login screen
<dailylinux> ActionParsnip, ah , ok
<ARTSIOM> can someone please explaine the difference between "su user" and "su - user". especially the diffrenece in loading environment variables
<wdd> i want to b e a hacker
<wdd> who can teach me
<wdd> there's no school for hacking in japan
<tehowe> alusion, logging in on vinagre otherwise known as remote desktop viewer, you just type YOURDOMAIN.SUFFIX:x where x is usually 0 (the current x display) and off you go.... eg localhost:0 is your own computer
<alusion> tehowe I would greatly appreciate that, I am running 12.04
<alusion> brb I have to play my friend in brawl
<REK_007> thanks you Artemis3 :) compiz now setup and running awesomely :P
<ActionParsnip> Wdd: ask in a different channel please
<malkauns_> how do u get shutter to start up quicker rather than loading/looking for plugins and wasting my time?
<tehowe> wdd: hacking is just learning about technology. learn here, learn anywhere
<ActionParsnip> ARTSIOM: afaik they are identical, the variables will only follow if you export them
<strixbg> eclipse installed from software center (12.04)  not showing in task manager, how to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> malkauns_: does the app have a man page?
<_ruben> ARTSIOM: with "su user" the environment stays the same, with "su - user" you get the environment as if you logged in as "user"
<malkauns_> ActionParsnip, yes but that doesnt help :P
<dr_willis> strixbg:  by task manager you mean?
<Keshi> ActionParsnip: Stallman like MIT's "hacker" culture.  Nowadays, hacking and criminality are synonymous.  That never used to be though.  In past, it meant something else.
<ARTSIOM> ActionParsnip: but this is the problem, that when I do "su - user", than variables from /etc/environment are not visible for some reasons
<Keshi> I am sure wdd meant movie-like criminal hacking though… hmm.
<dailylinux> ActionParsnip, now it works..so might be graphic drivers?
<strixbg> dr_willis: i mean list with running programs
<ActionParsnip> dailylinux: or compiz config
<dr_willis> strixbg:  how are you seeing this list?
<ARTSIOM> _ruben: but this is exactly the problem I have, when I am loging with user as usual I see variables from /etc/environment, but with "su -user" they are not visible...
<strixbg> dr_willis: alt-tab
<ActionParsnip> malkauns_: possibly disable plugins in config
<tehowe> Keshi: Lots of people and local 'hacklabs' operate as though it meant what it means
<wdd> what it means in c code when some thing saqys like
<wdd> 150.F
<Tom__> Hp wifi printer  gives IO ERROR
<dailylinux> ActionParsnip, ah, ok. what should i look for?
<strixbg> dr_willis: when i minimize eclipse there is no way to show it again, eclipse launcher icon starts another instance of eclipse
<dailylinux> ActionParsnip, i'm a Fedora user so dunno much about Ubuntu desktop
<ActionParsnip> dailylinux: no idea. I hate compiz
<Keshi> tehowe: As in criminal?
<Keshi> wdd: It means 150 as a floating point number.
<dr_willis> strixbg:  id check the forums and askubuntu. ive seen many others in here with eclipse weirdness.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<tehowe> Keshi: Obviously that's not what I meant
<ActionParsnip> Tom__: do you have the latest hplip?
<wdd> why not (float)150
<dr_willis> strixbg:  askubuntu.com
<wdd> thatsgay
<strixbg> dr_willis: ok, thanks
<silv3r_m00n> after I upgraded ubuntu to 12.04 , supertuxkart , secret maryo chronicles , cheese , stopped working , what do I do now ?
<malkauns_> lol i just realised the overlay scrollbar has page-up/down on click!! :P
<Keshi> wdd: That is a typecast.  That would probably result in the same in a lot of cases.  Doing something like (int) 150f would have surprising results though.
<tehowe> Keshi: Hacklabs are local maker-like cooperatives that try to foster tech startups, people messing with Arduino stuff as one example here in Toronto
<ActionParsnip> ARTSIOM: why add the hyphen to the command?
<Keshi> tehowe: Oh, aye, we do not have them here as far as I know.  I have never heard the term before.  Probably none in Aus.
<wdd> why interesting
<userprecise> no sound in ubuntu 12.04
<userprecise> why
<wdd> make float first then cast int
<wdd> what do
<ActionParsnip> userprecise: bad config
<Madpilot> userprecise, if it's a brand-new install, sound might be muted by default?
<verwoord> Oh no you didn't!  I now have syphillis bitch, and my cock is covered in sores! I will go to your hourse and smoke crystalmeth and take a viagra before assraping you with my cock until your rectum is bleeding and full of semen..  all nith.  Nobody cheats on Sergio!
<verwoord> madpilot Oh no you didn't!  I now have syphillis bitch, and my cock is covered in sores! I will go to your hourse and smoke crystalmeth and take a viagra before assraping you with my cock until your rectum is bleeding and full of semen..  all nith.  Nobody cheats on Sergio!
<userprecise> ActionParsnip: how to check
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<userprecise> Madpilot: how
<ActionParsnip> !sound | userprecise
<ubottu> userprecise: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Madpilot> userprecise, check the little speaker icon top-right, click that.
<ARTSIOM> ActionParsnip: because I really want to act it as said in documentation: "load environmnet as if the user is login in as usual". This command is called in a script and I do not want the user to have sudo env. But user's environment is also not loaded (eapecially the vaiables in /etc/environment), so I am wondering how "su - user" is working...
<tehowe> Keshi: Oh, hey, searchup makers, it's a very Do It Yourself movement, all kinds of people learning about how to manufacture things themselves, electronics, whatever... though I suppose even that premise is threatening to the powers that be
<bohemian9485> ubottu beat that to us :)
<ubottu> bohemian9485: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlackWeb> Hey would anyone know how to move the top menu bar on ubuntu 12.04 to the bottom
<ActionRutabaga> actionparsnip Oh no you didn't!  I now have syphillis bitch, and my cock is covered in sores! I will go to your hourse and smoke crystalmeth and take a viagra before assraping you with my cock until your rectum is bleeding and full of semen..  all nith.  Nobody cheats on Sergio!
<ActionRutabaga> blackweb Oh no you didn't!  I now have syphillis bitch, and my cock is covered in sores! I will go to your hourse and smoke crystalmeth and take a viagra before assraping you with my cock until your rectum is bleeding and full of semen..  all nith.  Nobody cheats on Sergio!
<ActionParsnip> userprecise: try giving us some details of the system. Our psychic abilities seem to be off today
<tehowe> Huh I got PM'd by that bot... annoying
<userprecise> ActionParsnip: its kubuntu desktop. i have phonon opened and it shows two available builti n analog and built in digital stereo(hdmi)
<ActionParsnip> userprecise: make and model of system please....
<userprecise> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/tUSsVfJv
<BlackWeb> Is it possible to move the menu bar from top of screen to bottom
<BlackWeb> On Ubuntu 12.04
<Mischinka> Has anyone installed cPanel on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> userprecise: doesnt answer the question...
<userprecise> ActionParsnip: make is asus 1215B. what exactly do you want
<_skpl> is there anyway to find out what model computer i h ave from cli?
<BlackWeb> you can find out cpu
<BlackWeb> and stuff similar to that
<ActionParsnip> userprecise: thats all. Just the make and modelof the system.
<BlackWeb> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> _skpl: sudo dmidecode -t 1
<poovovoodd> Oh no you didn't!  I now have syphillis bitch, and my cock is covered in sores! I will go to your hourse and smoke crystalmeth and take a viagra before assraping you with my cock until your rectum is bleeding and full of semen..  all nith.  Nobody cheats on Sergio!
<poovovoodd> blackweb Oh no you didn't!  I now have syphillis bitch, and my cock is covered in sores! I will go to your hourse and smoke crystalmeth and take a viagra before assraping you with my cock until your rectum is bleeding and full of semen..  all nith.  Nobody cheats on Sergio!
<poovovoodd> actionparsnip Oh no you didn't!  I now have syphillis bitch, and my cock is covered in sores! I will go to your hourse and smoke crystalmeth and take a viagra before assraping you with my cock until your rectum is bleeding and full of semen..  all nith.  Nobody cheats on Sergio!
<BlackWeb> who the hell is poovovoodd
<BlackWeb> nvm
<_skpl> ActionParsnip, THANK YOU
<userprecise> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/zKVfjZiu
<ActionParsnip> userprecise: if you run: alsamixer    are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<tux550> Niggers are homo Erectus; It's science!      UA-led study: More clues early man, like species, bred      Read more: http://azstarnet.com/news/science/article_61f99ebf-1d83-51ee-a010-75d9a036d002.html#ixzz1X9mJ3Fzx  Niggers interbred with other species of hominins in Apefrica, according to new DNA research led by geneticist Michael Hammer of the University of Arizona.  The researchers found evidence for interbreeding in three Nigger po
<chu> tsimpson: ?
<ks> wtf ?
<tux550>  the Biaka Pygmies and the San, as recently as 35,000 years ago.  The groups were chosen because their relative isolation made them better candidates for preserving genetic diversity, the study reported.
<DJones> !ops | tux550
<ubottu> tux550: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<linuxheroes> The authors say the results suggest "relatively recent interbreeding with hominin forms that diverged from the ancestors ofNigger Non-humans Homo Erectus is what Deyz beez!!!!!!!
<everfly> Anyone can tell me how to reinstall lightdm? I installed gnome and the gdm, then i removed the gdm.
<Tm_T> everfly: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm unity-greeter" perhaps
<Mischinka> Anyone know how to upgrade phpmyadmin to 3.5.1 using command line ?
<ActionParsnip> userprecise: can you run the command: wget -O alsa-
<ActionParsnip> info.sh http://www.alsa-
<ActionParsnip> project.org/alsa-info.sh &&
<ActionParsnip> chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./
<ActionParsnip> alsa-info.sh    upload to the server and a URL will be made. What is it please
<FloodBot1> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guleros> Niggers are homo Erectus; It's science!      UA-led study: More clues early man, like species, bred      Read more: http://azstarnet.com/news/science/article_61f99ebf-1d83-51ee-a010-75d9a036d002.html#ixzz1X9mJ3Fzx
<ActionParsnip> Try again: wget -O alsa- info.sh http://www.alsa- project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./ alsa-info.sh
<guleros> Niggers interbred with other species of hominins in Apefrica, according to new DNA research led by geneticist Michael Hammer of the University of Arizona.
<guleros> The researchers found evidence for interbreeding in three Nigger populations - the Mandenka, the Biaka Pygmies and the San, as recently as 35,000 years ago.
<guleros> The groups were chosen because their relative isolation made them better candidates for preserving genetic diversity, the study reported.
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<guleros> The authors say the results suggest "relatively recent interbreeding with hominin forms that diverged from the ancestors ofNigger Non-humans Homo Erectus is what Deyz beez!!!!!!!
<userprecise> ActionParsnip: http://imagebin.org/212448
<tehowe> Can anyone find out who that is? Dox emergency
<everfly> and now there is a bug with my ubuntu: when boot, the login window will not show until any key is pressed.
<ActionParsnip> userprecise: run the command I gave as one, it will give a lot of sound information
<ActionParsnip> tehowe: could ask in #freenode . They may be already on it
<tehowe> Irony is already on it apparently
<ActionParsnip> Cool
<everfly> I thought it was the problem of display manager but  when i switch to gdm i got exactly the same probelm
<userprecise> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cc86260df7d640902b773e92875e5247f26d2ecc
<ActionParsnip> userprecise: keep hold of that link. My sound troubleshooting sucks but others may be able to advise using that link
<L3top> userprecise: which sound card is it trying to use, and what is your output supposed to be on?
<L3top> userprecise: meaning how do you have audio connected
<userprecise> L3top: i didn't get you. i have headphones
<L3top> What are the headphones physically plugged into?
<L3top> userprecise: ^
<L3top> userprecise: and if you type: alsamixer      top left it will say Card:  what card does it list.
<Madpilot> GIMP in 12.04 has half it's toolbar buried under the Unity sidebar thing, and unlike pre-Unity, you can't seem to move the GIMP toolbars. How the heck do you get GIMP to be usable?
<userprecise> L3top: its says HD-audio generic. headphones are plugged into sockets. - phillips
<userprecise> L3top: if i select the other device its like this :http://imagebin.org/212448
<glioros> guys the server calculating the stocks marker run on linux ?
<wilee-nilee> glioros, how would we know this is ubuntu support. :)
<userprecise> L3top ; and the other is http://imagebin.org/212450
<glioros> wilee-nilee: i know. i am trying to figure out a way to predict the stock markets
<glioros> i am sure there will be a vulnerability somewhere
<wilee-nilee> glioros, ROLFL good luck with that.
<Madpilot> glioros, I think you've just figured out why banks don't talk about their IT systems much, and neither do the people who run/install/etc those IT systems...\
<L3top> userprecise: I guess I am asking if your headphones are plugged into a dedicated headphone jack, or the green audio jack on a PC, or if they are USB... or what...  you will also want to crank master up... and scroll all the way right and make sure you arent missing something beyond the mic boost etc. If there are more sliders, they do not appear unless you move right more.
<sweb> how can i create bash script with options suggestion ... example ... ./mybash.sh -arg  .. using tab for appear options
<userprecise> L3top: i removed them to test the speakers. everything is put into  right spots.  but now when i open alsamixer why is audio generic selected which actually has S/PDIF 00. why is other one not selected
<trapni> Hey. I am looking for a way to get the direct dependencies of a package $FOO via aptituate/dpkg. is that possible? (couldn't find one yet)
<L3top> It thinks you are trying to use hdmi sound evidently. When you switch it back to the other card and close, if you return, is it back to the hdmi?
<L3top> userprecise: ^
<L3top> trapni: apt-cache depends <package> will do it
<L3top> trapni: or rdepends... did you need just dpkg results?
<trapni> L3top: I just know the package name (like "openssh-server") and want to know its direct deps. so yes, the `apt-cache depends $FOO` did the trick. thanks :)
<trapni> L3top: but what else of deps could you mean, or why did you ask for "just dpkg results"?
<Guest88215> can someone help me figure out why system settings window contains nothing?
<Guest88215> anyone here?
<gry> Guest88215: did it work before? if so, what happened that stopped its proper work? what are your software version details?
<Guest91020> add #welloong
<Guest91020> #wubi
<Guest88215> i just installed lates version in place of windows vista
<Guest88215> it was never populated at all
<fidel> Guest88215: what desktop environment are you using?
<Guest91020> here one
<fidel> @guestsXYZ: using modified names might help
<gry> Guest88215: that would be 12.04, wouldn't it?
<Guest88215> yes
<Guest88215> all settings are default, as i cant change them
<gry> Guest88215: what is the exact title of the settings window please?
<Guest88215> System Settings
<gry> Guest88215: you may need to look for an "unlock" or "edit" button to change them (perhaps it's something that needs you to enter your user password one more time to change the settings) but you could wait a few tens of minutes here so someone who uses gnome gives a better reply
<tehowe> Hmmmn, heard my local freegeek recycle/rebuild place is still on 11.04... have to find out what their local stability questions are... I asked one guy if he's waiting for 12.04.1, response was unclear
<gry> I'm not using gnome so I'm not very aware of what needs to be done here
<fidel> Guest88215: i noticed only partly filled 'system settings' as well - but only if i choose xfce or lx on login - while it is proper filled in gnome-shell & unity. thats why i was asking for yourdesktop-environment
<Guest88215> I'm a complete noob to linux, so how can i access the settings without that window?
<L3top> trapni: there are depends, predepends, and rdepends.
<L3top> trapni: I asked about dpkg in case you were doing something odd on something odd without apt installed
<L3top> trapni: often apt-cache rdepends <package> is insightful
<L3top> brb
<giga> hello
<giga> 没人
<giga> 12.04 LTS so good !
<maum> giga: why?
<giga> simple and fast
<giga> I use lubuntu and remove lubuntu-soft-center
<giga> install deepin-soft-center
<Mischinka> giga, do you have any tweaks you're using with 12.04?
<giga> No
<Mischinka> I see i have a vps setup with apache, mysql, fastcgi
<giga> vps ?
<cerjam> anyone know anything about fuse/truecrypt
<cerjam> getting some issues
<Mischinka> virtual private server.
<giga> It's as easy as pie
<giga> just do shell
<giga> LAMP
<Mischinka> Thats what im using.. i was wondering about virtualmin as a control panel too..
<giga> good job
<antonio_> I'm trying to find some .kdenlive files on my computer.  I've tried the normal file searching program...
<antonio_> how can I search for every single .kdenlive file?
<giga> *
<vlt> antonio_: `find / -name ".kdenlive"`
<antonio_> vlt its just sitting there
<SpacePoet> where do i find the executable of the programs i have installed??
<giga> #!/bin/sh
<vlt> SpacePoet: Usually in /usr/bin/
<giga> for file in *
<giga> do
<Jordan_U> SpacePoet: How did you install it?
<giga> if grep -q ./ke.... $file
<giga> then
<giga> echo $file
<giga> fi
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | giga
<giga> done
<ubottu> giga: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<giga> exit 0
<FloodBot1> giga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<giga> ./
<antonio_> when I try that command vlt: I get "find: `/proc/31/task/31/fd': Permission denied
<antonio_> "
<giga> use chmod +x file name first
<SpacePoet> Jordan_U: with ubuntu software center
<Jordan_U> SpacePoet: What program/package did you install?
<L3top> antonio_: I believe you have to be root to rip around in there.
<SpacePoet> qbitorrent
<giga> with deepin-software-center
<Sven_vB> hoi :)
<ShiningWhite> why would gnom-control-center be blank in 12.04 fresh install?
<giga> I plan to use LAMP to build a HIS project
<giga> just fresh
<dubey> hello
<dubey> I am running an EC2 instance with kernel version 2.6.32-344-ec2 and want it to downgrade to 2.6.32-317-ec2.
<SpacePoet> where do i find the executable of the programs i have installed??
<ShiningWhite> can someone help me figure out why gnome-control-center is completely blank?
<Jordan_U> SpacePoet: From the GUI you should be able to just search for "qbittorrent" to run it. For the terminal, "dpkg -L qbittorrent | grep bin".
<dcui> Hi, does anyone know where the ppa:bumblebee is?   "add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable" says "couldn't connect to host".  ppa is a host? what's its FQDN?
<TBarth> Hi, which package do I have to install to get rid of this message in eclipse: "unresolved inclusion: <sys/types.h>"?
<userprecise> L3top: i increased the master gain to 0dB FROM negative http://imagebin.org/212453 now it works
<spillere> i have a dedicated machine, is there any tutorial on how to install a virtual machine on it via terminal?
<kapz> I had a admin account, then I deleted it from console and re-created the same account. Now I cannot sudo...how do I regain sudo access?
<userprecise> L3top: and i selected alsa audio o/p with HDA ATI STB ANALOG audio in vlc and it got me o/p
<L3top> spillere: do you have access to X once it is installed?
<spillere> hmmm, i can have, but prefere not
<spillere> dont want to install vnc, x
<tarelerulz> What is the best torrent client?
<L3top> spillere: apt-get install virtualbox-ose    will install oracle's virtual box, but I have never run a VM outside of X... and everyone is picky with the VM they like...
<userprecise> L3top: thanks
<L3top> np userprecise. Glad you got ears now.
<L3top> spillere: you might like kvm, but again, I am not really sure where to guide you outside of x.
 * Foxboron waves
<Foxboron> So, i got a problem with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS running XFCE.
<Foxboron> actually to problems.
<tarelerulz> l3top what are you using your virtual machine for?
<L3top> Testing our projects live dvd.
<Foxboron> 1) Using a laptop, and when i connect to a 24" monitor, with only that monitor active. Then deattach it, my laptop screen wont reappear without a reboot
<Foxboron> 2) It crashes when i boot after suspension.
<L3top> Foxboron: does your laptop have a fn + f? key that will switch video output?
<L3top> Foxboron: the answer is always yes... a better question is have you tried using that instead?
<Thommo> channel
<userprecise> L3top: what do you mean. i am not deaf.  i got the sound waves.
<L3top> userprecise: figure of speech. You had no audio...
<Foxboron> L3top, yes it does, and i didnt think that key worked in Ubuntu.
<Foxboron> I gonan try that fix next time i am by my monitor. Thanks ^^
<L3top> Foxboron: is it suspending or hybernating when you cant get back. Hybernation is always glitchy... on most OS's I find.
<spillere> L3top:  thanks
<linocisco> hi all
<L3top> np
<linocisco> anybody tried ubuntu mail server on virtualbox? INternet will be through Host XP
<L3top> !anybody | linocisco
<krababbel> linocisco:why not, the vm can be connected via a bridged interface
<ubottu> linocisco: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Thommo> Hi All, Looking for help installing 12.04 dual boot with w7, freezes when asking where are you using cd, freezes at copy docs & setting using wubi
 * L3top wouldn't use wubi
<linocisco> i m amazing bot can speak alot like human
<linocisco> krababbel, thanks. I made NAT instead of bridge to connect Host XP to ubuntu Server on VM as externa card, Internal interface will be "internal Network"
<Thommo> L3top: first time I've tried it, always has success using cd method, but this time nothing works, hence coming here for help
<L3top> You had issues with the CD as well? Have you checked the md5sum of the image?
<krababbel> linocisco: they say you shouldn't use double nat though
<linocisco> krababbel, thanks bro. I will use bridge instead
<Thommo> L3top: did that, also did the burn as slow as possible, failed with both ubuntu and mythbuntu
<krababbel> linocisco: also probably it is better to use a virtio adapter instead of the default intel emulation
<warfaren> Thommo: have you run memtest86?
<krababbel> linocisco: you can choose adapter type in bridge mode, vlan works too, unless you got a realtek nic on the host :)
<linocisco> krababbel, virutal adapter for what ? to connect to host? If to host, existing physical network adapter connecting to Internet will be separate
<krababbel> linocisco: in vbox settings you can choose virtual adapter type
<krababbel> linocisco: only for bridged
<Thommo> warfaren: yes tried that too, pc runs fine in window$ and boots into live ok just won't install
<krababbel> linocisco: I don't know if you can connect through internal type to the internet outside of virtual network
<Kalidarn> anyone using Native ZFS?
<krababbel> linocisco: I'd use two bridged adapters and do routing on the virtual machine for the internal network, i think internal adapter is internal network only
<s0up> hey i'm trying to get wifi working with a wna1100 .. ive installed ath9k_htc driver and dmesg shows an error.. any suggestions?
<s0up> http://pastebin.com/bzf0n6jT <---- the error log
<s0up> fails to insert ath9k_htc when doing modprobe :[
<linocisco> krababbel, my setup now is that Host XP(which has internet)-> NAT or bridge------> Ubuntu server on VBbox-----(Internal Network)----->Guest XP
<kapz> I had a admin account, then I deleted it from console and re-created the same account. Now I cannot sudo...how do I regain sudo access?
<krababbel> linocisco: I'm not sure if the guest xp can connect to the internet like that? If it can, then keep internal network type for the second interface
<Mischinka> Crap: why am I getting: [Tue May 15 05:24:41 2012] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence
<irkinosor>  irkinosor: hi there, I have a problem with my apache2 configuration for local development on my PC. I'm trying to enable multiple websites but all the websites I added on the /etc/hosts are not working. the browser only display the defaults site that come with apache2. Can anybody explain to me what I'm doing wrong?
<linocisco> krababbel, server on Vbox has two internfaces, one is connecting to host and the 2nd one is connecting GuestXP.
<sweb1> how can i create bash script with options suggestion ... example ... ./mybash.sh -arg  .. using tab for appear options
<krababbel> linocisco: I understand, just try it
<krababbel> linocisco: as far as I understand, internal network adapter in virtualbox cannot connect to real networks at all. but i am not sure
<Mischinka> I installed and uninstalled virtualmin now im getting this error: [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence
<Mischinka> How do I correct this?
<linocisco> krababbel, thanks for your suggestion. I will try. but the idea is that only server should have internet
<krababbel> linocisco: if it doesn't work, you can still restrict internet access with doing routing and firewall on the virtual server, i am sure.
<linocisco> krababbel, yes. it will act as firewall also
<mosno> how can i get the upstream default keybindings for gnome shell? unity seems to have messed them up
<krababbel> linocisco: OK, just pointing out, never tried internal network in vbox like that
<linocisco> krababbel, thanks
<krababbel> linocisco: np
<Mischinka> Im still getting the It Works! apache site.. how do I configure it correctly to show /var/www/mywebsite.com
<linocisco> krababbel, as ubuntu server is nothing without internet, I am also trying mail server on zentyal but not ok yet.
<sweb1> http://pastie.org/private/xzjkrvo4qatz3mn08cxsa  config.sh: line 91: [: -a: integer expression expected
<asshole1> Does Ubuntu's Unity work in VBox? Cause I can't get it to work. I installed the "Guest Additions" and everything is working except Unity 3D.
<userprecise> L3top: yeah got it. just was kidding
<Oer> Mischinka, maybe this little howto is any help to start you up > http://maketecheasier.com/install-and-configure-apache-in-ubuntu/2011/03/09
<Mischinka> Well the other issue i have is everytime I restart apache i get: [Tue May 15 05:40:12 2012] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence
<irkinosor>  irkinosor: hi there, I have a problem with my apache2 configuration for local development on my PC. I'm trying to enable multiple websites but all the websites I added on the /etc/hosts are not working. the browser only display the defaults site that come with apache2. Can anybody explain to me what I'm doing wrong?
<krababbel> linocisco: don't know mailservers really, of course internet would be nice on that :)
<linocisco> krababbel, thanks
<aaa801> Anyone help me out, ubuntu did a upgrade and now grub wont mount partitions :/
<irkinosor> @aaa801: ufollow this link: I used that many time and it worked: http://opensource-sidh.blogspot.com/2011/06/recover-grub-live-ubuntu-cd.html
<qiuxuenan> exit
<qiuxuenan> quit
<aaa801> willdo irkinosoer
<irkinosor> @aaa801: you need to have a live CD and to do it
<abhinavmehta> while doing sudo apt-get update getting this error..http://pastebin.com/j8wvhBpm, how to solve this..?
<abhinavmehta> getting this error on AmazonEC2 node
<abhinavmehta> os: Ubuntu Oneiric
<abhinavmehta> anyone please on..how to solve this..?
<inc0> hi, I have problem with my ubuntu 12.04 from time to time sqldeveloper(java) hangs whole system. And by hangs I mean everything including ctrl+alt+f1 or mouse...  any clue why?
<Cantalupi> i know how to solve it
<Cantalupi> install gentoo
<user1> hi, i want apache2 troubleshoots issues in ubuntu 10.04 lts,
<GrayArcadian> Hi.  I'm having an issue with dual booting being no booting.
<TBarth> Hi, is it still possible to install gcc 3.4 for beeing able to compile old c-programms?
<onats> hey guys, what's the best java version to use on 12.04? sun's version is no longer available?
<TBarth> I use the latest oracle version
<eltigre> Hi, I am having trouble with sound support. Yes, over the past weeks I followed every Sound troubleshooting  page I found. The soundcard seems to be somehow recognized. Sound "works", but only in a sort of direct mode, I can't adjust volume, and it's only usable with high amplification. Pulseaudio is giving me strange error messages
<eltigre> pulseaudio: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsndfile.so.1: undefined symbol: vorbis_version_string
<TBarth> onats, if you want original java: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<onats> is it stable?
<onats> i mean no problems? looks like java devs will be having a hard time in the future
<TBarth> I can start Eclipse and work with it without any problems, but if you dont need the original version than install openjdk
<tarelerulz> been on youtube a bunch and  every video seem to have a weird blue tent to it.   Anyone one else get that
<onats> on intellij its giving me warnings
<bratner> how can i tell if i'm running kernel with 1000HZ option enabled?
<aill> doing something like this ssh root@myserver.com:22 ls * to get back a list of files, but it takes ages, would redirecting to a zip file and getting that back help or something?
<bratner> aill, did you try to disable GSSAPI in your sshd_config ?
<GrayArcadian> Good night and good luck everyone.
<Madpilot> having issues with GIMP 2.6 and Unity's sidebar/launcher thing - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/197296 - anyone sorted that out, short of uninstalling Unity?
<krababbel> onats: http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu is a ppa for java  too
<windbuntu> has anyone tried ylmf?
<paoligno> hi, I can't mount my usb stick. I can only see /dev/sdb (not sdb1) .... how can I fix that?
<MikeBoda> it shows up via lsusb ?
<paoligno> MikeBoda: yes
<faLUCE> hi, I can't mount my usb stick. I can only see /dev/sdb (not sdb1) .... how can I fix that?
<said> hel lo
<said> hello *
<canadacow> exit
<Vooloo> omg help. I right clicked my hmoe dir to see how much size it takes up and now I have a permanent error message about not being able to access a samba usershare. I clicked close button 1000 times and it wont go away. I cant even do killall nautilus. How do I get rid of this?
<gry> use xkill
<gry> !xkill
<Vooloo> now I cant even open terminal
<polol> sudo nautilus
<gry> oh
<Vooloo> great error really
<Vooloo> wow finally it died.
<inashdeen> hi, how do i run ubuntu sound property setting on ubuntu 12.04 through a command line?
<gry> Vooloo: is it a 12.04 install or did you upgrade from a previous version?
<ARTSIOM> can someone please explaine me how "su - user" command works. In documantation it is said that "-" option will "Provide an environment similar to what the user would expect had the user logged in directly.". But this is not the case for me on 12.04. When I am loging in directly with the user I have a $PATH, which differs from the one I get when login in with "su - user"
<Vooloo> gry: fresh 10.04 .. I cant run 12 because it has an ugly permanent sidebar
<Vooloo> the freedom of linux has turned into apple restrictions
<razlaz> I'm running 12 completely without sidebar. Just installed gnome and chose "gnome-classic" at login screen..
<Vooloo> when I asked how to get rid of it I was told you couldn't so I just reinstalled
<lanoxx> hi, which package installes the ubuntu specific applets that are not part of gnome-panel or gnome-applets
<lanoxx> for example I cannot find the package that contains the shutdown button or the lock screen button
<lanoxx> or the connect to remote computer applet
<onats> hey guys, i just installed xen on a new machine. how do i manage this using a gui?
<Oer> Vooloo, you can tweak that unity sidebar with my-unity, autohide and more
<Vooloo> autohide is not a solution. can you disable it?
<Oer> Vooloo, no, but you might like gnome shell
<Oer> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<inashdeen> I have a prob here on ubuntu 12.04. the sound works fine on unity, but very low sound produce when using xfce4 on the same OS. any tips?
<Oer> inashdeen, open terminal: alsamixer ( and see if you can pump up the volume)
<inashdeen> Oer : everything is max
<inashdeen> how do i run the unity volume settings manager through command line
<hroi> Hi
<rileyp> inashdeen alsamixer
<n2diy> I just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 using the alt cd. Everything went ok, except I can't log in, it won't take my password. Can I get into single user mode with the alt CD?
<fidel> n2diy: sure you are using the right keyboard layout? which might cause an invalid password result
<hroi> does anyone have experience configuring /etc/idmapd.conf   for nfs mount version 4
<n2diy> fidel, yes, only one keyboard layout installed.
<hroi> I want to map a local user/group "satellite:sat"   to remote user "archive:sat"
<n2diy> ! single
<n2diy> ! single user
<auronandace> !brain | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<al__> hi
<rileyp> is it ok to re use a home dir from one install to another eg lucid to 10.04 without doing anything to it or must new files be installeld in it
<rileyp> sorry 12.04
<al__> how are u
<J0anda> hey guys
<iceroot> rileyp: if the home is used in the same ubuntu-version there is no problem
<J0anda> Can I say something?
<rileyp> is it ok to re use a home dir from one install to another eg 10.04 to 12.04 without doing anything to it or must new files be installed in it
<rileyp> is my question sorry
<J0anda> Ubuntu Sucks ass :(
<rileyp> iceroot thnx
<elky> J0anda, that won't get it fixed. You might want to start submitting some patches or using something else. Have a nice day.
<elky> Unless you want to ask some actually constructive questions?
<anoman> hallo
<J0anda> elky
<J0anda> Ubuntu sucks -> linux sucks
<J0anda> all distros are the same :)
<J0anda> shitty and buggy
<anoman> how to install 12.04 sever using USB keyboard
<anoman> can any one help me
<elky> J0anda, those comments are offtopic for this channel.
<rileyp> I want to install  12.04 on a separate partition but would like to maintain my home dir from 10.04 will files be overwritten during install?  My home dir is on a seperate partition as well.
<linuxfreaker> Guys, I was going through https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/546091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546091 in hw-detect (Ubuntu Maverick) "10.04 Installer doesn't properly detect 9240 MegaRaid SAS Controlers " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<constantin_mike> hello. i'm using ubuntu 12.04 fresh install (not upgraded), unity 3d and i would like to change the expo mode for workspace shortcut, like alt+shift+up
<linuxfreaker> facing the same issue on poweredge server
<linuxfreaker> where shall i find the fix?
<constantin_mike> how do i change that? since the shortcut is used by netbeans to move rows up
<auronandace> linuxfreaker: 10.04 is lucid, not maverick
<linuxfreaker> auronandace: yes..
<linuxfreaker> auronandace: 10.04 is unable to detect PERC h310 card based on LSI Megaraid sas 9240
<linuxfreaker> auronandace: it says no hard disk found
<morsnowski> rileyp, no it shouldn't be a problem. you can choose that during the install
<linuxfreaker> auronandace: I am checking where the fix is?
<linuxfreaker> auronandace: can u help me plzz
<kwoot> Hi all. This problem is driving me nuts. I am no newbie, but when I try ti install 1204 in a kvm session the installer complains and the crash logs says mainly: ProcEnviron: Error: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/proc/5401/environ'. WHY????
<Dr_willis> linuxfreaker,   does it work in 12.04 ?
<auronandace> linuxfreaker: i can't help sorry, don't have that hardware myself, just pointing out that the bug report also says maverick (which is 10.10 that is eol)
<linuxfreaker> Dr_willis: No
<linuxfreaker> Dr_willis: if u read the bug thread its regresiive bug
<rileyp>  morsnowski so i just choose my existing home dir during install?
<linuxfreaker> Dr_willis: But I do read that its fixed in 10.04.3 daily build
<linuxfreaker> Dr_willis: Sorry 10.04.4
<Dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  so you could try that iso i guess.. or wait for 10.04.4 to come officially out
<linuxfreaker> Dr_willis: I have started the download..and it wil complete in couple of minutes
<Dr_willis> must be a weird bug..
<twinax> ...................
<gabriele93__> hi
<rileyp> morsnowski:  I also have separate /opt /var can i do the same with them
<gabriele93__> why i can't install w64codecs and libdvdcss2?
<Dr_willis> gabriele93__,  i dont even recall needing the w64codecs any more..
<anoman> I have problem with installing ubuntu 12.04 server using usb keyboard
<Dr_willis> vlc seems to play everything i got. ;)
<gabriele93__> Dr_willis, but i want to use the default player, and i can't see dvd
<Dr_willis> for dvd you have to install   some package then run a script i recall.
<anoman> my server have no PS/2 port
<DarwinSu1vivor> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> as for the default player.. Hmm. i dont recall having any videos it couldent play either..  and as far as i know ive not needed the wXXcodec pack in the last 2 releases
<morsnowski> rileyp, why don't you just split your partitions by OS rather than function. if you have multiple oss it will become messy real quick :)
<Dr_willis> Unless you have really special needs im not sure the use of a /opt and /var partions are gaining much.
<Dr_willis> now a seperate /home/ thats handy.. and a /boot/ that can also be handy. :)
<morsnowski> i create extended partitons for each OS and then create the required partitons in those
<Dr_willis> i tend to just use all primaries for my simple needs. ;)
<gabriele93__> Dr_willis, i have some problems with repository of medibuntu
<morsnowski> yes good plan
<Dr_willis> gabriele93__,  ive not needed medibuntu in the last 2 releases.
<constantin_mike> can someone help me with changing the expo mode shortcut (alt+shift+up)? i can't find it's shortcut in the keyboard panel
<Dr_willis> constantin_mike,  it would be in the CCSM tool i imagine.
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<rileyp> Dr_willis:  I had seperate /opt for diskless  and /var cause I could I suppose
<Dr_willis> gabriele93__,  medibuntu repo worke for me i just installed 'hot-babe' from it. ;P
<constantin_mike> Dr_willis: thanks
<n2diy> I just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 using the alt cd. Everything went ok, except I can't log in, after I enter my password, it attempts to continue loading, then returns to the log in screen. I've reset my password in rescue mode, and switched keyboards, so I think something in X is crashing?
<rileyp> morsnowski:  i reused /home once before and it was joy all the way firefox favorites stayed .asound was there and my other ~/tweaks and files of course. Its a couple of years since I did it though and I'm rusty...
<morsnowski> rileyp, get an gmail account and use chromium :)
<DarwinSu1vivor> n2diy: use Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get to a console, then login and run "rm -rf .gnome* .config/gnome*"
<morsnowski> rileyp, push comes to shove get your working stuff over
<zvacet> n2diy: try to update system in recovery mode that is all I can think of right now
<morsnowski> only reason i can imagine to have 10.04 and 12.04 on the same system is a transition
<Bando> msg Guest64147 Hello! I wrote an IRC server. My IP address is changing. Please try to connect. I set a domain, which shows a dyddns address. I wonder whether the record works. I'm sorry because my English. The address is: irc.pomeisl.hu/6667. If you can not connect, please write. THIS IS NOT A PROMOTION, THIS IS A REQUEST.
<rileyp> I like firefox freinds for years and years I do have gmail and a dc android i suppose I should install ubuntu on it as well
<DarwinSu1vivor> Bando: I think you forgot a / at the beginning...
<n2diy> DarwinSu1vivor, thanks, logged in.
<DarwinSu1vivor> rileyp: firefox also has a sync system that works VERY well. I use it myself and it syncs bookmarks, history, passwords, etc and encrypts everything localy (so it's secure)
<DarwinSu1vivor> n2diy: did it fix your problem?
<n2diy> DarwinSu1vivor, working on it.
<Dr_willis> Bando,  will you stop begging people to go to your IRC server.. this is not the right channel for it.
<rileyp> Darwin and if you reuse your /home its all good ... I know nothing of what you speak but i suppose i could move with the times..
<DarwinSu1vivor> rileyp: I'm not saying not to reuse your home, I'm just offering alternatives :)
<Bando> you do not want to help. still others want.
<Dr_willis> Bando,  'this is not the right channel for such requests'
<auronandace> Bando: what you are asking is offtopic for this channel
<n2diy> DarwinSu1vivor, .config/gnome* isn't working.
<Dr_willis> Bando,  and its just plain annoying.
<DarwinSu1vivor> rileyp: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/mobile/sync/ (address is deceiving, the feature is in no way specific to mobile)
<Bando> gratulation
<rileyp> DarwinSu1vivor:  and I apppreciate your suggestion! thanks
<hroi> hi
<auronandace> greetings
<hroi> ... anyone have experience with idmapd.conf
<DarwinSu1vivor> n2diy: didn't work as in didn't exist or didn't fix the problem?
<DarwinSu1vivor> n2diy: it is quite possible that directory doesn't exist, which is fine
<hroi> I want to map a user/group over nfs mount
<monohedron> so update finished, what a pain to get from 11.10 to 12.04
<hroi> I dont like having to use a "nobody" user
<hroi> everythin shows up as nobody over nfsmount for me
<auronandace> monohedron: fresh installs are always more straightforward
<hroi> I read that I need to map a server user to a local user.
<monohedron> yes but i do ,like to keep the work i've done in the past :)
<hroi> using idmapd.conf
<n2diy> DarwinSu1vivor, no such file or directory. Looking at my files, I see only two directories and they're both encrypted. I thought I told the installer not to encrypt /home, but... there it is. :/
<auronandace> monohedron: thats why i keep seperate storage partitions
<hroi> idmapd.conf is under /etc/idmapd.conf
<hroi> it has some default settings, but they make everything "nobody"
<monohedron> so do i but then there are settings and scripts and weksites and databases
<monohedron> anyway it's done and good
<hroi> anybody using nfs mount btwÞ
<hroi> ?
<rileyp> hroi ido
<hroi> rileyp: are you using nfs v4?
<rileyp> i use mythtv lol I have no idea
<hroi> rileyp: where configuring idmapd.conf is necessary?
<rileyp> no I edit /etc/exports
<mardraum> hroi: add the usernames on both sides
<UidX> Just realized that "lorem ipsum dolor sit amet" blah blah means nothing
<morsnowski> UidX, well done!
<hroi> mardraum: currently I added "archive@kreppa.vedur.is = satellite"  on the client side
<hroi> mardraum: should I then add.. "satellite@clientmachine = archive"  on the server?
<patc1> hello, how to install a package in a version more recent than the one in my repository? I am in 10.10 (!) and want to install a package from, let's say, the 12.04 rep, only for this package.
<Dr_willis> patc1,  short answer.. you dont mixx in packages from other repos for other releases.
<DarwinSu1vivor> n2diy: please tell me what "ls -la ~/" prints out
<Dr_willis> patc1,  find a ppa, or use source for your release.
<Dr_willis> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<patc1> Dr_willis: I understand, but this is for testing purpose... and I know it's somehow possible to choose the version of a package...
<anoman> how to install 12.04 server using USB keyboard?
<auronandace> patc1: still not supported
<Dr_willis> patc1,  and depending on what it is.. can cause total breakage...
<Dr_willis> patc1,  and 10.10 is EOL.
<robertzaccour> I need to temporarily install windows so I can downgrade my hdpvr driver its a .exe file. how do I partition my hard drive so I can install windows temporarily?
<patc1> linphone should'nt beak all the thiong ;)
<patc1> thing
<auronandace> patc1: use a supported release and we can help you installing supported packages
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  create a partition and when you no longer need it, delete what's on it and use it for something else
<Dr_willis> it may depend on dozens of other updated packages that would break stuff.
<patc1> I know it's EOL.... this is not the question.... let's say it's a 11.04 install... and I want to test a package from 12.04... the questions remains the same
<DarwinSu1vivor> patc1: you are running an EOL release which means you are no longer receiving security updates and the help you receive from Ubuntu support channels (such as this one) will be *extremely* limited
<rileyp>  robertzaccour:  use gparted to do this
<auronandace> patc1: the answer remains the same, don't mix releases packages
<Dr_willis> !apt | patc1  check the docs I guess if you want to force it.
<ubottu> patc1  check the docs I guess if you want to force it.: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<FlorianOtel> Hi all: Quick Q that's driving me bonkers: I use virt-manager to manage my VMs. Create a VM, all is fine (welll, except sound but that's a diff story). Reboot the machine and all VM details are lost ?!?! Connection to QEMU seems fine, I can see my storage + networks prev defined. TIA.
<MonkeyDust> patc1  i haven't followed, but i guess it's easier and faster to just install a more recent ubuntu version
<patc1> ok thank you for your answers
<Dr_willis> best answer would be to use soruce...
<robertzaccour> rileyp, I was planning to use gparted. My laptop has only one partition. Will this cause any problems?
<Dr_willis> if you cant upgrade.
<FlorianOtel> This is as per 12.04, virt-manager 0.9.1-1ubuntu5
<Dr_willis> robertzaccour,  you mean one hard drive? it would be weird that a system has only 1 partition these days
<rileyp> robertzaccour:  why not install it in a vm that way  grub wont be destroyed
<patc1> MonkeyDust: yes of course... but it's a question of principle... to know howto do it... to test a package that could be "better" in a new distro, without changing the whole distro
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  you can use gparted to create more partition, or fdisk if you prefer the CLI
<auronandace> patc1: you will very likely run into dependency issues (thus breaking your system)
<MonkeyDust> patc1  this is the support channel, principles and opinions can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<robertzaccour> MonkeyDust, will partitioning the partition that I'm currently using make it unusable?
<patc1> MonkeyDust: OK, understood!
<rileyp> robertzaccour:  just use a windows pc installing doze after buntu is messy as winblows is silly and cant see ubunru so then when your finished installing windows you need a buntu cd to fix teh boot menu
<patc1> thanks all
<auronandace> robertzaccour: you can't alter a partition that is mounted (in use)
<patc1> cya
<rileyp> robertzaccour:  then grub menu will offer windows or ubuntu...
<robertzaccour> auronandace, oh ok. Maybe I can use vmware
<rileyp> robertzaccour:  you can do the shrinking etc with a live cd (even easier with a usb...) they seem to boot for me with less crashes Ive lost my cd burning foo years ago
<rileyp> sem to only burn drink coasters these day...
<auronandace> robertzaccour: why vmware? virtualbox and qemu are available in the repos
<robertzaccour> rileyp, oh ok didn't think about that. I'll just boot up the live cd thanks
<L0tt0> Wondering about a version for an older laptop, I get an error when loading 10.10 or 11.10
<L0tt0> should say, trying to install
<robertzaccour> L0tt0, have you tried 12.04?
<auronandace> L0tt0: we can't help regarding 10.10, its end of life
<L0tt0> no, I haven't
<robertzaccour> auronandace, is vmware easy to use?
<rileyp> L0tt0: are you suing a cd or a usb ?
<L0tt0> CD
<rileyp> *using
<auronandace> robertzaccour: virtualbox is easy, i've never used vmware (closed source)
<rileyp>  Id try a usb stick
<L0tt0> why?
<geekbri> I think vmware is a better product, but it is certainly hard to argue with the open sourceness of virtualbox.  It is however owned by oracle, which is one of the 7 deadly sins,.
<robertzaccour> I imagine installing via usb or sd card would be faster, being that SSD is faster than HDD
<fidel> robertzaccour: the end-user solutions of vmware are pretty straight forward - mostly easy to use - at least if you know what kind of network connectivity models exists between vm & host
<rileyp> well every cd I have burnted after lucid crashes for me and every usb stick I install with any version of buntu works first time everytime
<auronandace> geekbri: gpl rather nullifies the oracle argument
<L0tt0> the story is, I am using Ubuntu 11.10 on two desktops, very happily. I recently aquired an old W98 laptop I would love to run  it on also
<geekbri> auronandace: in a way.  Oracle finds a way to destroy projects slowly anyhow.
<L0tt0> but get an error about a missing module
<l3d> was wondering if there was a app that would remove vocals from audio/mp3 ?
<morsnowski> i think vmware might be overkill, if your want to check out an OS virtualbox will do that nicely
<robertzaccour> I just need to use VirtualBox long enough to boot into windows, install a driver on my HD-PVR, and thats it
<rileyp> L0tt0:  are you suing i386 ...?
<rileyp> *using again   Doh!
<auronandace> geekbri: if virtualbox was under a big enough threat it would get forked (just like libreoffice) anywho this is getting a little offtopic
<robertzaccour> rileyp, typing on a touch screen? haha
<gabriele93__> how can i installa gnome 3 on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> using  vbox to boot a existing windows install from a real hard drive?
<fidel> !notunity > gabriele93__
<ubottu> gabriele93__, please see my private message
<auronandace> !gnome3 | gabriele93__
<ubottu> gabriele93__: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<MonkeyDust> gabriele93__  12.04 has gnome
<L0tt0> not surte about 1386... the HD  has a new partition and totally empty
<MonkeyDust> gabriele93__  12.04 has gnome3 as default
<robertzaccour> gabriele93__, Ubuntu should have Gnome 3 by default. If you want Gnome shell you can install that
<L0tt0> Unity sux
<robertzaccour> gabriele93__, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<crizis> gabriele93__: gnome-shell for gnome3 shell, gnome-panel for "classic" gnome2- style gnome3 fallback
<rileyp> robertzaccour:  why not use someone elses pc... No I'm on couch kb on lab very comfy in front of my 3.0x1.6 desktop ....in a dark room
<MonkeyDust> L0tt0  better rephrase that as 'i don't like Unity' - mind your language
<rileyp> thats lap....
<L0tt0> sorry
<toughengineer> morning experts
<toughengineer> i got a serious problem with my vga card
<crizis> unity is wonderful in 12.04 :-)
<toughengineer> anyone can help me
<L0tt0> I didn't like Unity and was happy when someone here told me about the alternative
<gabriele93__> crizis, i hate it..
<rileyp> hi scary toughengineer :D
<robertzaccour> L0rdShrek, there's many many many alternatives
<rileyp> toughengineer:  fire away
<crizis> gabriele93__: there's also XFCE and KDE
<auronandace> L0tt0: there are more than 1 alternative
<gabriele93__> ubottu, thank
<toughengineer> hey mate
<L0tt0> so, there is not a "Lite" version somewhere for older processors?
<toughengineer> i am using ubuntu 12.04
<gabriele93__> crizis, kde i so orrible..
<toughengineer> and i am on failsafex
<rileyp> good
<rileyp> and...
<iceroot> L0tt0: lubuntu
<Dr_willis> L0tt0,  Lubuntu is about as light a full desktop as you get.
<toughengineer> when i normally open my ubuntu i got a black screen
<toughengineer> and i hear all sounds
<L0tt0> ok thanks, I will try that
<robertzaccour> I wanna allocate half my ram to VirtualBox. I have 2GB. How many MB would be half that?
<toughengineer> and i made a test on the laptop
<rileyp> toughengineer:   vga make model of card
<Dr_willis> 1024mb = a gb
<robertzaccour> oh i see nvm
<toughengineer> and i got a vesa fail and compiz fail
<auronandace> !nomodeset | toughengineer
<ubottu> toughengineer: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<toughengineer> intel
<toughengineer> i did this nomodeset
<iceroot> robertzaccour: 1024MB
<toughengineer> when i am installing
<toughengineer> what shall i do to operate normally now ?!
<rileyp> robertzaccour:  2048 /2 =1024 mB
<robertzaccour> Icehawk78, I saw the total amount and figured divide by 2 thanks anyhow though
<Dr_willis> toughengineer,  use nomodeset untill yoyu get the proper video drivers installed..
<robertzaccour> In virtual disk creation should I set it up as the defaults?
<toughengineer> okay i want to install my video driver now
<toughengineer> how can i get it ?!
<robertzaccour> VHD?
<Dr_willis> robertzaccour,  when in doubt.. use defaults.. and read the vbox manual. :)
<Dr_willis> toughengineer,  and your video card/chipset is?
<robertzaccour> Dr_willis, virtual hard disk or virtual disk image?
<rileyp> intel
<gr33n7007h> Is their any good torrent clients for ubuntu that open magnet links?
<Dr_willis> robertzaccour,  when in doubt.. use defaults..
<toughengineer> HP-G62-Notebook-PC:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<toughengineer> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<isplicer_> hey all =]
<gr33n7007h> Is their any good torrent clients for ubuntu that open magnet links?
<Wipster> hi all, does anyone know quite a bit about wireless association flow? what would be a possible cause for not receiving a second MLME event frame in one state, but able to receive it from the same ap in a different state.
<rileyp> toughengineer: installing  a special driver isnt really worth the effort is it on an intel adaptor?  awaits flaming...
<fidel> gr33n7007h: no need to repeat
<iceroot> Wipster: #networking #wifi ##hardware
<gr33n7007h> castro got ya!
<toughengineer> yup
<rileyp>  gr33n7007h: deluge all the way babay
<Dr_willis> Most every torrent client these days can use magnet links.
<gr33n7007h> rileyp, deluge open magnet links
<rileyp> I dont stutter yes
<fidel> gr33n7007h: transmission should be able to handle them aswell
<isplicer_> does anyone here use deluge on a command line server?
<fidel> both pretty good torrent clients
<gr33n7007h> i'll download them both cheers ;)
<isplicer_> test
<rileyp> i misspell yes stutter no
<auronandace> !anyone | isplicer_
<ubottu> isplicer_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iceroot> !anyone | isplicer_
<toughengineer> rileyp, my laptop is HP G62 a10se .. with all its original drivers and ubuntu lucid was working here just perfect
<isplicer_> !anyone | isplicer
<ubottu> isplicer: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<isplicer_> !anyone | randnick123
<ubottu> randnick123: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<isplicer_> coool
<auronandace> !msgthebot | isplicer_
<ubottu> isplicer_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<isplicer_> haha, thanks auronandace =]
<toughengineer> hello
<isplicer_> toughengineer: hey!
<rileyp>  toughengineer: google your laptop to find out what intel graphics chipset it is
<toughengineer> i did everything possible
<toughengineer> please show me a different way from google
<rileyp> toughengineer: find out what intel graphics chipset it is in your laptop on google
<Dr_willis> Most intel chipsets should work out of the box  - the forums and askubuntu.com may help for the problem ones.
<toughengineer> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<toughengineer> this is it
<auronandace> toughengineer: that sounds very generic
<rileyp> toughengineer:  that isnt it it will be like gma or something
<toughengineer> auronandace,  so whats wrong ?!
<rileyp> toughengineer go to hp website and find out inetl chipset of your laptop
<auronandace> toughengineer: there is no model number there
<rileyp> please or dont bother
<rileyp> he wants us to google for him
<auronandace> rileyp: buck the trend: duckduckgo!
<morsnowski> toyghengineer the hp website tells you what is in that thing if you give it the serial number
<morsnowski> hmm
<morsnowski> toughengineer,  the hp website tells you what is in that thing if you give it the serial number
<toughengineer> Product Name	G62-a10SE
<toughengineer> Product Number	WS454EA
<toughengineer> Microprocessor	2.26 GHz Intel Core i3-350M Processor
<toughengineer> Microprocessor Cache	Level 3 cache 3 MB
<toughengineer> Memory	2 GB DDR3 (1 x 2048 MB)
<toughengineer> Memory Max	Supports up to 4 GB DDR3 memory
<FloodBot1> toughengineer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toughengineer> Video Graphics	Intel HD Graphics
<toughengineer> Video Memory	up to 762 MB total available graphics memory
<auronandace> toughengineer: pastebin
<TBarth> very tough :)
<toughengineer> Video Graphics Intel HD Graphics
<toughengineer> G62-a10SE
<Abhijit> toughengineer, use the pastebin
<Abhijit> toughengineer, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<toughengineer> Abhijit, ok
<anoman> Hi, how to install ubuntu server 12.04 using a USB keyboard
<rileyp> gma950 I bet place your bets...
<rileyp> at a guess
<Abhijit> anoman, ??
<compdoc> anoman, should just work
<toughengineer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/988806/
<anoman> ubuntu server can't detect my keyboard
<rileyp>  toughengineer: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_willis> i do recall some time needing to enable a 'legacy usb' option on a problem machine once.  or else i had to use a ps2 keybord for grub/the installer
<Masshuu> Im trying to get a shell-script to run. it runs from the terminal but when its on the desktop and i double click it and hit "run" or "run in terminal" it doesn't work
<compdoc> does ubuntu desktop detect your keyboard?
<toughengineer> rileyp, ok
<ARTSIOM> can someone please explaine me how "su - user" command works. In documantation it is said that "-" option will "Provide an environment similar to what the user would expect had the user logged in directly.". But this is not the case for me on 12.04. When I am loging in directly with the user I have a $PATH, which differs from the one I get when login in with "su - user"
<anoman> yes
<reynir> When I press alt in gnome terminal a popup appears where I can input text. How do I disable this extremely annoying "feature"?
<reynir> Thanks
<anoman> there is no problem on the desktop
<rileyp>  Masshuu if its a shell script type sh scriptname or ./scriptname
<panx> hello!
<toughengineer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/988813/
<Masshuu> Im trying to get a shell-script to run. it runs from the terminal when i type "./scriptname" but when its on the desktop and i double click it and hit "run" or "run in terminal" it doesn't work
<Masshuu> ops lol
<onats> hey guys
<panx> Guy i cannot select "Unity / Ubuntu Desktop" , unity not exist in sessions...
<onats> I'm struggling with xen hypervisor. on a desktop / server, what's the fastest and easiest virtualization software to use?
<panx> how to repair
<onats> should i just default to virtualbox?
<lorenzo> hi, how do i modify the config file so that an app is not set up to show in the icon tray but in the app indicator on Unity (11.10)? thanks
<myrddinemrys765> hello everyone, I would like to ask you a question, if that is the right place
<MonkeyDust> myrddinemrys765  if you're sweet
<myrddinemrys765> I'll be :P
<auronandace> myrddinemrys765: sure is the right place if it is a ubuntu support question
<panx> Help - no session of Ubuntu,I can not choose Unity, only XFCE and Xubuntu:(
<myrddinemrys765> well, I've just done a clean install of ubuntu 12.04 on my iMac, and everything works as it should (except for magic mouse's gestures, but that's another question)
<myrddinemrys765> but the audio does not work well. If I play audio files without connecting my hi-fi system, the volume is good, loud
<myrddinemrys765> but if I connect the stereo, it is incredibly low
<reynir> How do I disable the alt key popup search menu?
<myrddinemrys765> I have to push it to the top to even hear music
<myrddinemrys765> I use gnome3, and the mixer is set to the maximum
<myrddinemrys765> alsamixer is as loud as it can be, too
<auronandace> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<myrddinemrys765> sorry :)
<Dr_willis> reynir,  thats the 'hud' the MyUnity, or ubuntu-tweak tools have a toogle button for it.. but i like the Hud. :)
<reynir> Dr_willis: Does that mean I have to install a *tool* to change that setting?
<panx> ;(
<Dr_willis> reynir,  myunity is in the repos. Ubuntu-tweak is not.
<myrddinemrys765> it would seem to be a problem of the hi-fi system, but it works fine and play audio loud from my laptop. The hifi is connected to my computer (an iMac, I repeat) via the "headphones" hole, with a 3.5mm cable. This problem is present even if I boot from the livecd and i play audio from it. So please give me some advices about what to do, and sorry for my not very good english :)
<lusuhard_> hello to anyone listening... I want to dual boot asus tf101 with OLife from lilstevie to install ubuntu on my deviice, but the link is down... anyone would like to suggest me where to find it?
<Dr_willis> Hud is my #1 favorite feature of 12.04
<reynir> That's silly
<MonkeyDust> reynir  there are tools to change your system settings or layout, yes
<Dr_willis> reynir,  whatever....
<lusuhard_> hello to anyone listening... I want to dual boot asus tf101 with OLife from lilstevie to install ubuntu on my device, but the link is down... anyone would like to suggest me where to find it?
<SajjaD> which player can play TS movie files that recorded with dvbt?
<Dr_willis> SajjaD,  ive seen very few things that VLC cant play
<reynir> There's no way to remove it without installing Yet Another Tool©
<reynir> questionmark*
<Dr_willis> reynir,  you got your answer.. and now you want to argue..
<MonkeyDust> SajjaD  havent tried, but VLC is a devil-do-all
<Dr_willis> You could mess with gconf settings and potentially break stuff i guess.
<reynir> Sorry, I don't want to argue. I just have another question
<SajjaD> VLC didn't work for me
<Dr_willis> MyUnity has to many features - it should be included by default.
<reynir> Dr_willis: Ok thanks for your help!
<Dr_willis> so many. :)
<Dr_willis> Hopefully in the next release we will get away from the 700mb cd limit.
<morsnowski> Dr_willis, i hope not. i still have a cake that neess to go
<Dr_willis> the cake is a lie! ;P
<SajjaD> what program can convert TS movie files ?
<morsnowski> :)
<MonkeyDust> SajjaD  try devede
<Dr_willis> SajjaD,  ffmpeg, mencoder, arista, winff,
<Dr_willis> never heard of a 'ts movie file'
<Dr_willis> if vlc cant play it - it must be some very special codec. :)
<iceroot> Dr_willis: telescreen :)
<shlunk> hmm - having trouble mounting my usb pen drive in 12.04
<iceroot> Dr_willis: its just a description about the quality of the copy
<myrddinemrys765> can anyone help me with my question? :)
<MonkeyDust> SajjaD  i used devede to convert VTS files to avi
<reynir> I have yet another question. I cannot start the program 'update-manager'. When I start it from a terminal it just silently exits. I think it has been like this for a very long time (I usually use the terminal anyway)
<shlunk> are there any known issues mounting USB drives?
<iceroot> !details | shlunk
<ubottu> shlunk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gry> shlunk: What is the problem?
<reynir> *I forgot the question. Is this normal? What can I do?
<morsnowski> for all of you that have troubles, let me tell you you are just fine my windows machine isnow try to update itself for 24h solid.
<Dr_willis> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-convert-ts-files-to-mkv-or-avi-630251/
<Dr_willis> :)
<linuxfreaker> Dr_willis: I tried 10.0.4 and it worked
<shlunk> i just upgraded to 12.04, and USB drives aren't recognised when i plug them in
<Dr_willis> shlunk,  try mounting them by hand.  check dmesg output for errors, what FS are they?
<shlunk> i can see it with fdisk -l
<linuxfreaker> Dr_willis: 10.04.4 has that megaraid_sas driver
<morsnowski> shlunk, they may have been just pulled rather then properly removed
<Dr_willis> shlunk,  thats a good sign. :)
<shlunk> it's a fat32 drive
<Dr_willis> shlunk,  try mounting it by hand. see if any errors show up
<lusuhard_> hello to anyone listening... I want to dual boot asus tf101 with OLife from lilstevie to install ubuntu on my device, but the link is down... anyone would like to suggest me where to find it?
<toughengineer> rileyp, u still with me ?!
<Pici> lusuhard_: What link?
<toughengineer> Dr_willis, r u with me ?
<morsnowski> you could stick them into a windows if you have one. it's less picky
<Dr_willis> toughengineer,  Huh?
<ZaNeIuM> how do i check to see what type of partion is on my drives in a terminal?
<Dr_willis> ZaNeIuM,  sudo fdisk -l
<shlunk> why doesn't 12.04 mount them automatically?
<toughengineer> Dr_willis,  i sent u the specification of my laptop
<Dr_willis> shlunk,  it does mount them automatically here.
<shlunk> :(
<ZaNeIuM> thx
<Dr_willis> toughengineer,  and...   the problem was?
<rileyp> toughengineer: I use nvidia and its my forte if I had one and that is debaitable
<MonkeyDust> ZaNeIuM  or sudo blkid
<reynir> Haha, I have two swap partitions
<lusuhard_> Pici http://lilstevie.geek.nz/ports/OLiFE-Prime-Edition.tar.gz
<toughengineer> rileyp, so intel got no installation package ?!
<rileyp> Dr_willis: he running in nomodeset and he need help with x
<Dr_willis> I belive i mentioned checking the forums or askubuntu.com for that exact intel chipset to see if any known issues are with it.
<toughengineer> rileyp, did u see the log ?!
<ZaNeIuM> MonkeyDust: thx that worked (ext4)
<morsnowski> toughengineer, can you access the ttys
<lusuhard_> Pici this is the wiki guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/ASUS_Eee_Pad_Transformer/How_to_install_Ubuntu
<myrddinemrys765>  hello everyone, I would like to ask you a question, if that is the right place.  I've just done a clean install of ubuntu 12.04 on my iMac, and everything works as it should, except for the audio, that does not work well. If I play audio files without connecting my hi-fi system, the volume is good, loud; but if I connect the stereo, it is incredibly low, and I have to push it to the top to even hear music.
<myrddinemrys765> I use gnome3, and the mixer is set to the maximum; alsamixer is set to the max too.  it would seem to be a problem of the hi-fi system, but it works fine and play audio loud from my laptop. The hifi is connected to my computer (an iMac, I repeat) via the "headphones" hole, with a 3.5mm cable. This problem is present even if I boot from the livecd and i play audio from it. So please give me some advices about what to do, and sorr
<myrddinemrys765> y for my not very good english :)
<toughengineer> morsnowski, what is the ttys ?
<rileyp> toughengineer: yes i did and unless you boot to the issue and paste that log there is no problem...
<morsnowski> press ctrl alt f1
<Frantic> guys, any idea if it's possible to make supervisord restart one of it's managed processes when a file is touched? i.e. `touch /tmp/.restart_my_service` leads to supervisord restarting a service ?
<toughengineer> rileyp, so what should i do ?
<toughengineer> morsnowski, u want the terminal ?!
<MonkeyDust> myrddinemrys765  the channel #ubuntustudio is more multimedia oriented, better ask there
<morsnowski> yes
<myrddinemrys765> perfect, thank you
<rileyp> toughengineer:  Xorg -configure
<toughengineer> morsnowski, u got it
<reynir> kernel: [58484.058019] gajim[2523]: segfault at 33 ip 00007ff22d99d755 sp 00007fffa8c6d3c0 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.10[7ff22d92c000+42d000]
<toughengineer> rileyp, how could i ?
<morsnowski> ok for the hell of it can you do a sudo apt-get install -f
<jrib> Frantic: if supervisord doesn't support that functionality directly, you could use inotify (or incron) to do it yourself
<rileyp> toughengineer:  go with morsnowski
<toughengineer> morsnowski, install what ?!
<toughengineer> rileyp, okay
<morsnowski> install -f fixes broken packages
<rileyp> \just cut paste what he typed
<Frantic> jrib: I'm not sure if it does support it or not, I'm pretty new to supervisord, google hasn't helped me so far :(
<toughengineer> morsnowski, ok
<morsnowski> if a package is broken it may block others from installing properly
<jrib> Frantic: well I'd start at http://supervisord.org/ and its man page
<Pici> lusuhard_: I think your best bet is to reach out to the developer to find a replacement link. Its really a 3rd party tool that we would barely be able to support here.
<toughengineer> morsnowski, there is none
<morsnowski> whats the output
<toughengineer> morsnowski, i just got a fresh install yesterday
<toughengineer> and from that time i am trying to install the video driver
<morsnowski> ok do an apt-get update
<morsnowski> believe me i had the same issue 3 hours agio
<lusuhard_> Pici also his mail is Ot of service (since it was on the same server...) ok thanks anyway
<toughengineer> Reading package lists... Done
<toughengineer> Building dependency tree
<toughengineer> Reading state information... Done
<toughengineer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 13 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> toughengineer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rileyp> toughengineer:  did you set a res your pc didint like or did it just fail on first cold boot after install
<toughengineer> morsnowski, and what did u do ?
<toughengineer> rileyp, first cold boot
<morsnowski> well, it was haning because there was some hicup in the /var/lib/dpkg/available
<morsnowski> /var/lib/dpkg/status files
<toughengineer> morsnowski, so ..
<rileyp> and its unity and compiz? failing I dont use either and know nothing of them
<morsnowski> after i modified them with nano the updates ran and i could boot normaly
<toughengineer> rileyp, i want to log in normally and my video driver works well
<toughengineer> morsnowski, show me the way
<mbeierl> MonkeyDust, myrddinemrys765: ubuntustudio is for ubuntu studio variant installs.  If myrddinemrys765 is not using studio, this is the best place for the audio question.
<gr33n7007h> nano
<morsnowski> do a apt-get update and then run apt-get install -f again
<rileyp> toughengineer:  everyone wants that....
<toughengineer> rileyp, so how could i ?
<rileyp> I cant help sorry morsnowski is onto something for you
<rileyp> perhaps
<toughengineer> rileyp, ok mate thanks for ur time
<Guest34170> i want to install videolan
<Guest34170> how can i install
<Guest34170> plz help me
<rileyp> no worries
<rileyp> sudo apt-get install
<T_H_X> Guest34170: install vlc
<rileyp> sudo apt-get install vlc
<tomasm-> hi, what's a decent xmms (or winamp) like mp3 player for ubuntu 12.04? I liked xmms1 and qmmp is bearable, though ugly... I was looking for something simple with a single playlist, queueing etc.... not the crazy advanced 'media center' type tools like audacious or rhythymbox or whatever other kitchen-sink options out there
<Guest34170> already try sudo apt-get install vlc on backtrack
<Guest34170> but i coun't
<Guest34170> i want to install vlc on bactrack4
<tomasm-> NOT something that requires 'importing' an entire media library, etc
<T_H_X> tomasm-: ..vlc
<tomasm-> T_H_X, vlc for mp3's?????
<T_H_X> uh huh
<Guest34170> vlc for movie and mp3
<Guest34170> i try to install on backtrack
<jrib> !backtrack | Guest34170
<ubottu> Guest34170: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<toughengineer> morsnowski, r u there ?
<Guest34170> thz u
<Masshuu> http://pastebin.com/EaMbdMRs   the second file /home/[]/Games/Minecraft works when i run it from a terminal but double clicking it or trying to run the .desktop file doesn't work
<Guest34170> vlc is impossilbe to install on backtrack ?
<morsnowski> toughengineer, yes
<Dr_willis> Guest34170,  should work fine.. but BT is not ubuntu. so we dont use BT here...
<rileyp> Masshuu why not make a launcher and type teh command that works from a terminal into the launcher
<Blarrffll> Guest34170:  As stated earlier, Backtrack isn't supported in here.  Although yes, VLC works in Backtrack.  apt-get install vlc
<gr33n7007h> Guest34170, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lucid-bleed/ppa || sudo apt-get update || sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Masshuu> rileyp: because it doesn't reconise the export command
<morsnowski> toughengineer, you know that there is a website dedicated to 'intel on linux'?
<Dr_willis> BT is not ment as a  primary os.  Guest34170  it has very specific design goals..
<toughengineer> i saw it but i got no result from it
<Masshuu> rileyp: and i tried that already, doesn't work
<Masshuu> rileyp: ignoring the export line
<toughengineer> morsnowski, all of it is git ............ and when i type it i get no such file or directory
<morsnowski> toughengineer, i think these maybe your drivers
<morsnowski> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2012.02.html
<toughengineer> i am sure it is
<toughengineer> morsnowski, but how could i install it
<morsnowski> well in the terminal
<toughengineer> morsnowski, with u
<morsnowski> or if you can get into a desktop session from there
<toughengineer> morsnowski, ok
<morsnowski> well i'm not going to be around for much longer but then there are others here as well
<toughengineer> morsnowski, tell me what to do
<stephanmg> hello ubuntu people: is openoffice deprecated because of libreoffice?
<jrib> stephanmg: yes, in the repositories anyway
<morsnowski> toughengineer, download the files first of all you can download them from the pc you are using now and put them onto a usb stick or into the files system of 12.04
<stephanmg> jrib: so if i want to open now a .odt i install libreoffice on precise?
<jrib> stephanmg: yes
<jrib> stephanmg: the openoffice packages will install libreoffice too
<toughengineer> morsnowski, downloading them by git command !?
<stephanmg> jrib: ah so openoffice is then only a synonym now for libreoffice. tia
<jrib> !ooo | stephanmg
<ubottu> stephanmg: LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<jrib> stephanmg: try there
<morsnowski> toughengineer, just download them anywichway
<morsnowski> and unpack them in a location the 12.04 can access them
<toughengineer> morsnowski, downloading them from the sites is very bad .. and the git command is not working for me
<stephanmg> jrib: sorry for bothering you
<jrib> stephanmg: no bother
<morsnowski> what os are you using right now ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> hi, if i have lots of mass storage devices connected, will it go sdb...sdz, then sdza, sdzb...sdzz ?
<jrib> stephanmg: but the people in #libreoffice know more about the naming issue
<toughengineer> ubuntu 12.04
<stephanmg> ah I see, thanks again.
<morsnowski> and you you have a graphical interface ?
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: probably sdaa first
<toughengineer> i am working on failsafex
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib i dont want sda*
<toughengineer> and yes i have a graphical interface
<morsnowski> so is that a yes ?
<toughengineer> yes
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: what do you want?
<Oer> WhereIsMySpoon, yes, sdaa sdab .. sdzz >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47447/block-devices-sda-sdb-sdc-what-comes-after-sdz
<morsnowski> now then just click on the linux package your browser should get it for you
<toughengineer> i tried many times
<toughengineer> and it is not working for me
<toughengineer> not that simple
<morsnowski> what does it do?
<toughengineer> i downloaded the first 3 packages
<WhereIsMySpoon> Oer sorry and thanks
<morsnowski> which packages the names
<toughengineer> and the others got general links and no downloading
<toughengineer> hold on
<WhereIsMySpoon> Oer - i assume sdaa will be a mass storage device and not something related to sda, which is my actual hard drive?
<morsnowski> toughengineer, what happens if you click http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.x/patch-3.0.7.gz
<WhereIsMySpoon> just so i make sure ive got this right
<Oer> WhereIsMySpoon, mass storage or internal HDD/SSD, it is an universal name
<toughengineer> morsnowski, i saved that patch
<WhereIsMySpoon> Oer i mean if i have my internal hdd on sda and i wont have any others, sdaa isnt related to sda in any way
<morsnowski> get the linux package and foloow the install instructions
<fsckproblem> Hello, my vbox install of ubuntu 12.04 does fsck on reboot EVERY TIME. How do I stop this?
<Oer> WhereIsMySpoon, no it is not related.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Oer ok thanks a lot
<Oer> WhereIsMySpoon, you can copy from sda1 to sdaa and back
<WhereIsMySpoon> u da baws <3
<morsnowski> toughengineer, i got to run. the linux package should have what you need and it is well documented
<morsnowski> good luck  :)
<toughengineer> morsnowski, i can't get the DRM or VAAPI from that git command
<Oer> fsckproblem, let fsck run till it is finisched, so it will not return
<fsckproblem> Oer: I DO let it run. It finishes... and on next boot, fsck starts again.
<toughengineer> mors_gone, ok .. have a good day
<marcus> hi all. just a question concerning upstart: if a configuration has been found in /etc/init/ would this always be preferred over classic sysvinit, or should i disable the old sysvinit script after migration to upstart?
<dtcrshr> tinha que ter uma com chave
<dtcrshr> ops, wrong channel
<Shanth> i'm looking  for an app that could record live video stream from Internet ...Any help///
<un_bagels> hey guys.  If I have a dynamic IP from my ISP, how can I possibly set up VPN? (I plan on getting deployed on a ship soon, and pulling into foreign ports, using netflix via VPN on an American network)
<jrib> Shanth: mplayer can with the various -dump* options
<jrib> un_bagels: um, use dyndns.org to get a domain corresponding to your dynamic ip?
<Shanth> but how to record stream in a particular flash frames  in websites
<fsckproblem> Hello, my vbox install of ubuntu 12.04 does fsck on reboot EVERY TIME. How do I stop this? I let it finish, next boot it wants to run again.
<nicastor> hello is there a room for lamp?
<jrib> nicastor: ask your question here.  If it's more appropriate somewhere else, we'll redirect you (there's #httpd, ##php, and #mysql)
<nicastor> thanks jrib
<Oer> fsckproblem, can't find any solutions for stopping fsck in a VM.
<un_bagels> jrib: tyvm I'll look it up
<zrtyioo> hello there
<weox> can i convert a primiry partition to logical partition ??
<Guest49522> Hi, may i ask if how to extract this random string "IbkAXOmEHpY" from multiple "watch?v=IbkAXOmEHpY&amp" or "watch?v=<random 11 character>&amp" from a file,
<fsckproblem> Oer, it happened in reality, too (remastersys CD prepared in vbox and installed on flash card).
<ikonia> Guest49522: grep $11charstring $file
<un_bagels> jrib: is there a free alternative?
<jrib> un_bagels: there are some clients in the repositories like inadyn and ddclient.  dyndns.org *is* free
<fsckproblem> Oer, may it have to do with the file system type? I do use ext2, and in this thread another guy had a similar problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606034
<Guest49522> i want only the 11 character string not all the lines, contain the string
<zykotick9> weox: not really, why would you want to?
<jrib> un_bagels: oh sorry.  Try dyndns.com (maybe .org is something else)
<Guest49522> by the way thanks @ikonia for the reply hope
<un_bagels> jrib my band, i went to some other site.
<un_bagels> *bad
<weox> zykotick9 : i have 4 primiry partition ,, i should convert 1 of those !! for creating new partition (i should create new one , no resize )
<zykotick9> weox: if you are already at teh 4 primary limit - you need to delete one (or more), create an extended partition, then create as many logicals inside that extended that you want.  good luck.
<fsckproblem> Why do I get on booting the message that "/dev/sda1 was not cleanly unmounted" (followed by fsck)? How do I check & prevent this?
<jrib> un_bagels: hmm, looking at the site now, it looks like it's not free anymore.  Try no-ip.com
<un_bagels> jrib it looks like they charge now, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DynDNS I went to the right site, dyn.com, unless I'm mistaken?
<zykotick9> fsckproblem: how are you shutting down the system?
<un_bagels> jrib no-ip.com aye
<Anomie21> Is anyone experiencing some bad lagging problems since upgrading to 12.04? Like when switching windows or using alt-tab
<fsckproblem> zykotick9: I changed Unity to LXDE, I am using the shutdown button, it seems the system goes down normally from the other messages. Any logfiles to check?
<compdoc> Anomie21, Ive seen weird things happen from upgrades, so now I always install from scratch
<zykotick9> fsckproblem: by "shutdown button" do you mean software or the button on the computer?
<Anomie21> compdoc: I had a feeling that was the answer I was going to get, lol
<Cabetux> i can't upgrade version 11.10 to 12.04 LTS
<fsckproblem> zykotick9, pardon the unclarity, I mean the software button.
<zykotick9> fsckproblem: :) ok - just checkin'.  Sorry i don't have any suggestions - good luck.
<escott> fsckproblem, the system does in fact halt?
<fsckproblem> zykotick9, thank you for trying, and it also happens on "sudo shutdown -r now" from the terminal.
<fsckproblem> escott, it does in fact halt in a "civilized" way.
<escott> fsckproblem, how are your hard disks connected to the system? nothing strange (like a raid controller) or anything?
<fsckproblem> escott, this happened on two installs: 1. vbox, 2. created from it - on a flash card. I am using ext2, may this be a problem? I see this, but cannot comprehend how it is related: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606034
<Ph03b3> hello. I burnt a cd using nautilus... the burn process terminated successfully. I can see the burnt part of the disc, but when I try to mount the disc mount asks me for a filesystem type... what should i give it?\
<zykotick9> fsckproblem: do you happen to have a /forcefsck file currently?
<zykotick9> Ph03b3: audio cd or data cd?
<fsckproblem> zykotick9, no, not currently. I tried that, however, already - no good.
<zykotick9> fsckproblem: that /forcefsck shouldn't be there... so that's a good thing.
<lpapp> Hey! What is the default root password on a fresh 12.04 LTS installation ? I have the password working for the user, but I cannot use "su" with any passwords I had on the top of my mind.
<zykotick9> !noroot | lpapp
<ubottu> lpapp: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Oer> lpapp, use sudo
<Ph03b3> zykotick9, i did not specify that, but it contains pictures.
<DJones> lpapp: Root doesn't have any default password, if you'r asked for a password to gain root acess, it should be the password of the first user created
<lpapp> DJones: nope, I tried that
<fsckproblem> zykotick9, another weirdness: when I boot from elsewhere and fsck the drive manually, for the NEXT boot, there is no problem. So the fs is marked clean. But when I reboot again... again there is no clean unmount of /dev/sda1.
<lpapp> DJones: Authentication failure
<lpapp> same password works for the current user
<Ph03b3> dmesg has 574.391628] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<lpapp> even for sudo
<lpapp> and I was asked for only one password while creating the user during the installation.
<zykotick9> lpapp: have you changed your computer's name by chance?
<lpapp> zykotick9: from what ? It is a brand new installation
<lpapp> it was automatically filled in after the first lineedit.
<zykotick9> lpapp: ok, not applicable then.
<escott> fsckproblem, is your flash card being properly unmounted on the host
<zykotick9> fsckproblem: i'd say "something" is not right with your shutdown then???
<lpapp> how can I regain the root password without a live CD ?
<fsckproblem> escott, no. neither vbox install nor flashcard install are being cleanly unmounted. both are (were) ext2 - the flash card fs got corrupted over time (10-15 uses max).
<zykotick9> lpapp: there is no root password on ubuntu - are you using ubuntu or something else?
<lpapp> this installation seems to be error-prone.
<Dr_willis> lpapp,  there is no root password. the sudo system is set to use the initial user as the one with sudo rights.
<lpapp> zykotick9: Ubuntu 12.04 like I said.
<Dr_willis> lpapp,  what else have you done since the install?
<zykotick9> lpapp: sorry, you did say that.  my bad.
<reynir> Dr_willis: Quick question, what do you use the HUD for?
<lpapp> Dr_willis: reboot
<fsckproblem> zykotick9, thank you, but how do I see WHAT is wrong with my shutdown? :) May it be some daemon that sticks to the disk too long? How do I see it?
<Flywater> nothing
<escott> fsckproblem, in the host OS. how are you unmounting the flash card once the guest has halted
<Woet> "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error.", running on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit. What to do?
<Dr_willis> reynir,  with it you can access the programs menu items, without neeidng the mouse easially. it even shows system wide menus and other idems. Theres a site that details huds features. I think it was the webupd8 blog site.
<lpapp> I have been using Linux for 10+ years, and it has never happened so far :)
<lpapp> Really, I just created a user that is all
<Dr_willis> reynir,  for example you want  the 'monitors' setting tool..  hit alt, enter 'mon' it should show up
<lpapp> I had an arch installation before, but I selected the format option for each partition.
<fsckproblem> escott, I guess there was a misunderstanding: There were TWO SEPARATE installs: one is in Virtualbox, sticking to a VDI. THE OTHER was the flashcard, going "live" as ONLY os.
<escott> fsckproblem, ok
<lpapp> and even the previous root password for Archlinux does not work
<lpapp> but it should be a brand new installation
<lpapp> I think it is a problem with the installation, but I cannot localize this :(
<zykotick9> lpapp: as the user you want to sudo with, in a terminal type "groups" - is admin listed?
<fsckproblem> escott, the flash card died. But vbox is still operational.
<reynir> Dr_willis: Ok thanks!
<lpapp> zykotick9: there is an "adm"
<zykotick9> lpapp: not the same!
<Dr_willis> Video of Huds features ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_WW-DHqR3c
<lpapp> zykotick9: sorry ?
<zykotick9> lpapp: oh wait - in 12.04 the sudo group requirement might be different.  ignore me.
<lpapp> foobar adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare -> this is the output of the "groups" command
<Flywater> how to use HUD
<Dr_willis> Flywater,  hit the alt key. start typing..
<lpapp> how can I report this issue to the ISO developers ?
<Dr_willis> watch video for example ussage
<Flywater> typing what
<lpapp> is there any log I can provide ?
<lpapp> sudo works fine.
<lpapp> su does not.
<Dr_willis> Flywater,  anything you want.. it searches the system menus/apps
<gabriele93> why jack dosen't run?
<Dr_willis> lpapp,  thats by design.. you DONT su to root by default
<zykotick9> lpapp: su shouldn't work - root password is not supported on ubuntu
<lpapp> huh ?
<Flywater> can it search files?
<lpapp> Dr_willis: have you ever seen a linux installation ?
<Dr_willis> lpapp,  thats by design.. you DONT su to root by default  in UBUNTU
<lpapp> zykotick9: it did work with the previous 12.04 installation fyi
<Dr_willis> lpapp,  yes.. and you are not listing to us.. Ubuntu does NOT use su to get root access by design
<Dr_willis> lpapp,  you use 'sudo' as needed to get root access
<lpapp> zykotick9: though I have not created user at the time, but after the installation on the running system
<fsckproblem> lpapp, what does "sudo su"? You surely become root that way.
<MonkeyDust> lpapp  you can *switch* to after you logged in, but you cannot login as root
<basil_kurian_> How can we make intermediete DNS server cache multiple IP for a hostname ( when DNS roundrobin loadbalancing is used)
<Flywater> ubuntu doesn't have root
<Dr_willis> sudo su - is not  the proper way to get a root shell.
<lpapp> fsckproblem: MANY thanks!
<Dr_willis> 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i' is normally used
<Dr_willis> sudo su   can have unexpected side effects.
<Flywater> sudo is fine
<auronandace> Flywater: ubuntu has root, its just disabled by default
<lpapp> MonkeyDust: nobody spoke about root login. Do not mix up
<lpapp> I mentioned "su" on a running system
<Dr_willis> you can su to other users. but not to root. since theres no default root password.
<Flywater> i know that
<lpapp> fsckproblem: many many thanks!
<Woet> "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error.", running on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit. What to do?
<fsckproblem> lpapp, my pleasure *bow*
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<Flywater> i can't think out what to do with HUD
<Dr_willis> Flywater,  need the monitors settings tool quickly.. alt then 'mon' its in the list...
<Dr_willis> someone asks where any setting is at in here.. i can normally find it in moments with Hud
<Flywater> ok,i will try it
<morteza_ipo> how to mount CD or Floppy after umount command?
<basil_kurian_> How can we make intermediete DNS server cache multiple IP for a hostname ( when DNS roundrobin loadbalancing is used)
<jakke> Hi guys, just a quick question
<chu> Sure.
<jakke> on 12.04, when I mount a samba share, the system hangs and eventually crashes totally
<jakke> is this a known issue with/ workaround? haven't found too much on it with google
<Woet> "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error.", running on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit. What to do?
<gucko> hi guys, I'm trying to mount an ext4 hard to Ubuntu but I'm getting: you must specify the filesystem type. This hard had ubuntu installed and I plug it, Ubuntu only mount the GRUP section of the hard. What to do please?
<gucko> *when I plug it
<Dr_willis> gucko,  whats the exact mount command you are using?
<zykotick9> gucko: "sudo fdisk -l" with the drive attached to see all paritions on it
<gucko> Dr_willis: sudo mount /dev/sdb2 ~/Desktop/hard
<Dr_willis> gucko,  give it the -t ext4 option perhaps.
<nannes> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gucko> Dr_willis: I did, I got another message
<gucko> Dr_willis: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cciss/c0d1,
<gucko> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Dr_willis> gucko,  you may want to pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l also
<MonkeyDust> gucko  for what it's worth: -t ext4dev worked for me, when i tried to mount an external usb drive
<gucko> Dr_willis: sorry forget about that /dev/ I copied it from the net
<gucko> MonkeyDust: alright will try it
<zykotick9> gucko: not directly related, but using sudo then ~ "might" cause issues
<ironhalik> hmm, can I set a grayscale printing in lexmark e120?
<Dr_willis> gucko,   that directory does exist?
<diode> hey, youtube videos aren't showing up
<Woet> "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error.", running on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit. What to do?
<gucko> MonkeyDust: "Unknown filesystem type"
<zykotick9> Woet: sudo?
<Woet> zykotick9: it's in the installer.
<zykotick9> Woet: ahh.  are you using RAID of some sort?
<Woet> zykotick9: nope
<jackiechan00> hello
<Dr_willis> i had the installer get confused once like that. I had to install grub via the command line.
<jackiechan00> anyone here?
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Woet> jackiechan00: no, this channel is deserted as you can see
<Woet> Dr_willis: let me check, thanks
<Dr_willis> Just us Grubs. :)
<MonkeyDust> gucko  i also used tune2fs
<jackiechan00> i see
<Woet> Dr_willis: by "via the command line" you mean alt + F2 to switch to a console during installation?
<Oer> ironhalik, yes you can set greyscale, in printer menu or the old way > https://localhost:631
<jackiechan00> i m on freenode but nobody helps me
<Dr_willis> Woet,  just the terminal on the live cd.
<Woet> jackiechan00: it would help if you ask your actual question instead of wasting everybody's time
<Dr_willis> Woet,  after the install was done. I think i somehow confused the system during the partioning with gparted i did.
<MonkeyDust> jackiechan00  that may also mean, that nobody knows the answer
<Woet> Dr_willis: I've tried that before, but one moment while I try again
<Dr_willis> We definatly dont know the question yet jackiechan00
<gucko> MonkeyDust: same message. is this right: sudo mount -t ext4dev /dev/sdb2 ~/Desktop/hard
<MonkeyDust> gucko  looks ok
<jackiechan00> i just need a cloack for my nick
<Dr_willis> gucko,  i wouldent use the ~ and that directory 'hard' does exist? with the proper case?
<Woet> jackiechan00: and why are you asking the channel for ubuntu support?
<zykotick9> !cloak | jackiechan00
<ubottu> jackiechan00: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<jackiechan00> do u read me
<gucko> Dr_willis: yes it does
<nhanbvn483> w
<Woet> jackiechan00: you already got an answer.
<gucko> Dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/cXDYuLm9
<Dr_willis> gucko,  sdb2 is wrong.. use sdb5
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Dr_willis> sdb2 is a extended partion - holding the logical partion 'sdb5'
<nishttal2> why is there no email client for Microsoft exchange on ubuntu?
<zykotick9> nishttal2: because Exchange is barely "email"
<gucko> Dr_willis: "uknown filesystem type LVM2_member"
<Dr_willis> gucko,  you got it as part of a LVM  according to fdisk.. ive never used lvm   your paste shows ------->   dev/sdb5          501760   976771071   488134656   8e  Linux LVM
<nishttal2> zykotick9, well thats what my work email is and i use ubuntu @ work... and email is the only thing thats bugging me rt now
<Woet> Dr_willis: I'm in the terminal now, what to do?
<gucko> Dr_willis: so?
<Dr_willis> Woet,  id follow the guide for the fixgrub factoid. - and use the boot-repair tool. its easiest way
<Woet> Dr_willis: I've booted into a rescue system (grml) instead of live cd
<Dr_willis> gucko,  so how did you partion this disk? whats on it?  it dosent seem to be ext4
<ironhalik> Oer: could you guide me to it? :) I cant find it in cups, and job options in printing allow for 'monochrome' only
<zykotick9> nishttal2: doesn't evolution have an exchange plugin or something?
<Dr_willis> gucko,  just mount /dev/sdb5 /whatever/hard     might work.
<nishttal2> zykotick9, that only works with older version of exchange (much older)
<zykotick9> nishttal2: i'm not surprised.
<gucko> Dr_willis: This was the main hard for a desktop. It have ubuntu installed. i just removed the hard from the desktop and put it in a USB box then connected it to this new machine
<Oer> ironhalik, so no grayscale in % ? then the driver does not support it, i'm afraid.
<gucko> Dr_willis: The new machine only mounts the grup partition. about 256mb
<Dr_willis> gucko,  I know very little aboiut LVM. but fdisk says its a LVM partition. not a normal ext3/4 filesystem.
<MonkeyDust> nishttal2  then microsoft is to blame
<Dr_willis> gucko,  that makes sence if it has no idea what to do with the LVM.
<Dr_willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gucko> Dr_what's LVM anyway!
<nishttal2> MonkeyDust, i know but is there no way out?
<Dr_willis> part of a raid array gucko
<ironhalik> Oer: hmm, kk, Ill look around in other options and drivers :)
<MonkeyDust> LVM = logical volume manager
<Dr_willis> I dont use raids or lvm. so thats about all i know on the topic
<gucko> Dr_willis: oh I forgot to say that it was ubuntu server installed on this hard
<MonkeyDust> nishttal2  yes, a microsoft boycot
<compdoc> Im not a fan og LVM
<nishttal2> MonkeyDust, already doing that.. cant dictate my firm uses though
<zimbo69> i have a 4 gb usb drive, it's got a few dozen mp3z on it, which i want to delete, but they wont delete! wtf?
<Dr_willis> zimbo69,  try it via the command line. could be its been mounted as rw for root only
<Dr_willis> zimbo69,  check output of mount command.
<zykotick9> zimbo69: fat/nfts requires special mounting to make it read/write.
<vas> hi
<tata> is it possible to delete some programs from ubuntu 10.04 live usb? because,I need more space!
<dopey_> hello every1 got a question can i upgrade 11.04 to 12.04 directly or do i gotta go from 11.04 to 11.10 ect. ?
<zykotick9> tata: you might want to check "du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives/" often an easy spot to clean up "sudo apt-get clean" (i think)
<Anomie21> I'm trying to ssh into my server using terminal (getting suck of putty). How do I specify the username? It's just taking my PCs username by default
<Anomie21> *sick
<zimbo69> 4784 -rw-r--r-- 1 kelly kelly  4897140 2011-12-09 07:44 02 - Nicki Minaj (kevy ent$) - I Love You.mp3
<ikonia> Anomie21: ssh user@host
<Anomie21> ty
<tata> ok, I try this
<ikonia> Anomie21: I suggest "man ssh"
<dopey_> hello every1 got a question can i upgrade 11.04 to 12.04 directly or do i gotta go from 11.04 to 11.10 ect. ?
<zykotick9> dopey_: no skipping releases (except the LTS->LTS oddity)
<dopey_> tyvm
<dopey_> wish me luck
<zimbo69> rm: cannot remove `Wayne Marshall - 911 (One By One Remix) iM1.mp3': Read-only file system
<zimbo69> rm: cannot remove `Wayne Marshall - 911 (One By One Remix) iM1.mp3': Read-only file system
<zimbo69> rm: cannot remove `Wayne Marshall - 911 (One By One Remix) iM1.mp3': Read-only file system
<FloodBot1> zimbo69: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> zimbo69: stop
<zimbo69> sudo rm -rf * rm: cannot remove `Wayne Marshall - 911 (One By One Remix) iM1.mp3': Read-only file system
<yandex38> zimbo69: I'm not surprised you're trying to delete that music
<ikonia> zimbo69: you said that
 * zykotick9 wonders what part of "Read-only file system" isn't clear
<zimbo69> sudo rm -rf *     rm: cannot remove `Wayne Marshall - 911 (One By One Remix) iM1.mp3': Read-only file system
<ironhalik> heh, it turnes out that ljet4 provides the best output - and its supposed to be the simplest driver
<Dr_willis> ironhalik,  i got a old old old laserjet4 ;) 15+ yrs old
<shaibn> Hi :) I've cloned my server using rsync to a new HDD. I've installed grub2 on the new HDD's MBR and am getting the GRUB prompt at boot time. If I enter the correct settings (ie: root, kernel, initrd and finally type boot), the server boots like a charm. How do I finally get GRUB to always boot using these settings and not have to ask me each time?
<Dr_willis> shaibn,  sudo update-grub should make a proper grub.cfg
<eightieskhild> !synergy
<Dr_willis> !info synergy
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.8-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 538 kB, installed size 1358 kB
<fAz4> Is it possible to customize backup process intervals of /var/backups/ ?
<eightieskhild> Dr_willis, how do i make it work, it keeps erroring...
<Dr_willis> eightieskhild,  i always have to make the config files by hand following examples and play wih it for an hr or so,, ;)
<Dr_willis> not used synergy in ages. I thought there was a gui for it now
<eightieskhild> there is a gui
<eightieskhild> but it keeps erroring
<Dr_willis> i never use the gui
<cryptic> hey, I'm in multiple monitor hell right now: I have five monitors (four at 1920x1200 and one at 2560x1440) connected to two graphics cards: four are on an nvidia quadro nvs 420, and the 2560x1440 is on a quadro 4000. anyway, xinerama is virtually unusable (it's jittery, and sometimes crashes X). should I switch to kde?
<moosh1234> Hello all. We have an Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server install that we have installed in a VMware ESX virtual machine. We cloned the server to create a test environment. Everything seems to work on the cloned test machine except all of the Ubuntu software updates appear as NOT AUTHENTICATED. Does anyone have any tips on what I can do to fix this? I've seen various posts online about it but their fixes did not work for us. Our production system does not have prob
<Dr_willis> cryptic,  you did enable twinview? why do you think kde would help?
<cryptic> Dr_willis: should I use twinview?
<eightieskhild> using Synergy 1.4.8 on server ubuntu 12.04 and client is windows 7 i keep getting: http://pastebin.com/X1QED0gv on server
<Dr_willis> cryptic,  its nvidias replacement for xinerama with more features.. so id say yes.
<cryptic> ah okay
<cryptic> the physical positioning of my monitors makes that challenging, but I'll survive
<Dr_willis> it 'supercedes' xinerama :) i guess you can say.
<Dr_willis> the nvidia config tool should let you drag/drop/arange them
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Clund> hi all! could it be a big problem to set a swap on a usb-stick, i've heard about hardware problems cause of so many writing procedures.
<Honey> hello
<auronandace> Clund: if the swap gets used then it would reduce the life of the drive
<Clund> okay, is it bad?
<auronandace> Clund: depends how long you want the drive to last, its inadvisable to put swap on a usb stick
<Clund> or how can i deactivate he swap to be turned on, when it will be really needed
<Clund> or how can i deactivate he swap to be turned on, when it will be really needed
<jussi> what is the command to retreive your encrypted passcode for a encrypted /home ?
<shaibn> Dr_willis, I did that after booting the server .. and it did seem to do setup the kernels and the menu.lst .. but when I rebooted the server, I got the grub prompt again. Perhaps it is because there was a grub1 installed and now I've installed grub2 (it shows version 1.98-1ubuntu13)
<ano123> hey all. got a weird problem. today i opened my xubuntu, and all panels are gone. why could this be?
<JonEdney> Hey I just got this email about updating 12.04 to 12.04.2 due to some quagga issue.  How do I do that?  'sudo apt-get upgrade' or 'dist-upgrade' didn't do the trick.
<jussi> JonEdney: 12.04.2 doesnt yet exist...
<mors_gone> JonEdney, phishing ?
<ano123> upper and lower panel are both gone. what the hell...
<DJones> jussi: The passphraze itself? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Mount_Passphrase
<Dr_willis> sounds phisy to me,.
<JonEdney> Came from the ubuntu-security mailing list.
<mors_gone> hmm says who
<JonEdney> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1441-1/
<auronandace> 12.04.1 isn't released yet
<JonEdney> Interesting..
<Pici> JonEdney: The package version is 0.99.20.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.2.
<Pici> JonEdney: Its not Ubuntu 12.04.2
<yandex38> Does anyone know if Xubuntu 12.04 comes with the overlay scrollbar?
<shaibn> Dr_willis, any other ways I can get this to run automatically?
<shaibn> Dr_willis, without needing to manually place in the details at grub boot ...
<Pici> JonEdney: and it looks like the repositories just got it about an hour ago, if you're using a mirror, it might not have it yet.
<JonEdney> Okay, I'm still getting used to using the system, thank you.
<totob> hello, can anyone send me (on pastebin) the content of a standard sources.list file ? Thank you...
<yandex38> totob: Which system?
<MonkeyDust> totob  .
<MonkeyDust> totob
<MonkeyDust> darn keyboard
<MonkeyDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/988990/
<jussi> DJones: hrm... im unsure - I need to run the same action as first login prompts you to do
<totob> MonkeyDust: great thanks !
<totob> yandex38: was Ubuntu 12.04 (sorry for being not precise enough) (that was a shame, espacially for precise release :-) !)
<XOXO1> how can I use "find" to find all files in directory which do not end with specific extension?
<Cabetux> hi ! i can't upgrade version ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04
<totob> XOXO1: find mydir ! -name "*.myext"
<totob> please ban SolarNRG : [16:32] <SolarNRG> Have a look at this: http://i.imgur.com/kfOJY.jpg
<Cabetux> download manager not display new version available!
<Honey> ban for having an elephant? lol
<auronandace> totob: no need to repost his link
<Attie> totob / XOXO1: you may have issues with that command... try the following: find mydir -not -name '*.myext'
<Attie> -  replace "*.myext" with '*.myext' to prevent the shell expanding it out
<totob> Attie: what sort og issues ?
<erictr1ck> thinking of buying this machine: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883220157 anyone see any issues with running ubuntu on it?+
<cryptic> yeah, twinview didn't do much, unfortunately
<cryptic> i'm going to switch back to kde, since i think it's gnome causing the problems
<auronandace> erictr1ck: looks good, not sure about the intel card though
<cryptic> ugh
<yandex38> erictr1ck: If you buy a PC with Windows included you're paying extra for the priviledge...
<auronandace> yandex38: maybe he wants windows too?
<TheRedOctober> Hi all. For a 20 box, 50 user situation, should I use NIS or LDAP?
<yandex38> erictr1ck: What are you buying the PC for? It has loads of memory, but a crappy embedded graphics card... I can't think what you might use it for
<ikonia> TheRedOctober: user count should not be the defining requirement
<yandex38> auronandace: Good point ;)
<TheRedOctober> ikonia: so how should the question be aproached?
<erictr1ck> yandex38: ill be using the machine for web development
<ikonia> TheRedOctober: depends on your requirements
<yandex38> erictr1ck: Seems too powerful for web development, you could get a much cheaper machine
<erictr1ck> yandex38: no, i do not need windows on it at all
<yandex38> TheRedOctober: I'd use LDAP. NIS has largely been replaced byit
<erictr1ck> yandex38: yes it is a little overkill but figured might as well spend some extra $$+ as i would like to have it for a while. i also will be doing some graphic work in inkscape and gimp
<REK_007> what audio controller does ubuntu use?
<auronandace> REK_007: pulseaudio with alsa underneath
<REK_007> auronandace: does xubuntu use the same?
<auronandace> REK_007: i assume so
<forkd> REK_007, xubuntu use the same. I installed it last week. ;)
<REK_007> forkd: well am having a strange problem .. my audio aint routing to the front speakers when my headphone is connected
<REK_007> but works perfectly when i remove my HP from the front jack
<auronandace> REK_007: i don't understand, if you have headphones plugged in then thats where the sound goes
<eagle> anyone knows a little program that can enable to show caps lock on/off on unity bar at the top?
<forkd> try running alsamixer and setting the headphones to unmute (select it and hit m)
<REK_007> auronandace: on ubuntu 10.04 I could make my speakers work even when the HP were connected .. i just had to changed the out stream on the controller .. now it doesn’t work
<auronandace> REK_007: headphones always take priority over speakers
<toughengineer> hey all
<toughengineer> i got an issue with my vga card
<toughengineer> anyone can help ?!
<forkd> hey-ho let's go!
<XOXO1> totob: thanks!
<toughengineer> forkd, u with me ?
<REK_007> auronandace: as i said i was able to manually select the output which doesnt seem to work now
<Flywater> haha
<auronandace> REK_007: sorry, i've never done that myself
<forkd> toughengineer, yeah! :)
<REK_007> toughengineer: i would suggest that you write out the problem ....
<toughengineer> nice
<REK_007> okies auronandace
<Honey> i have a headache
<toughengineer> i want to install my intel HD driver on ubuntu 12.04 and my laptop is HP G62 a10se
<Flywater> go to sleep
<toughengineer> and this is the link of the driver but i can't install it
<toughengineer> please give me a hand in this
<Flywater> good night
<toughengineer> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2012.02.html
<toughengineer> and i downloaded all the packages
<toughengineer> but i don't know how to install them
<toughengineer> anyone here got my problem !?
<abvayad> Hi
<eagle> anyone knows a little program or guide me on a site that can hint at giving me similar codes that can show caps lock on/off on unity bar at the top?
<auronandace> toughengineer: intel graphics are usually installed by default
<toughengineer> auronandace, i used to that .. but this time they didn't
<auronandace> toughengineer: its difficult to help you if we don't know the exact model of the intel card
<forkd> toughengineer, try it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87090/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-an-intel-hd-graphics-3000-on-an-acer-aspire-4750
<auronandace> toughengineer: the newer the card the less likely it is in the kernel
<eightieskhild> how would i open port 1024 on ubuntu 12.04?
<toughengineer> forkd, i will try ur way in the link and come back
<toughengineer> auronandace, i will do my best and i will be here in a few minutes
<toughengineer> brb
<panda81> is it ok to burn a motherboard bios update file and utility with the ubuntu .iso on the same CD.
<auronandace> panda81: i wouldn't
<zykotick9> panda81: that's not going to work
<digitalcake> is there a chan for clamAv?
<auronandace> panda81: a bios update is something you really don't want going wrong
<zykotick9> !alis | digitalcake
<ubottu> digitalcake: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<panda81> auronandace: hehe, mine went wrong
<eightieskhild> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<eightieskhild> !iptables
<auronandace> panda81: then you have learnt the hard way
<auronandace> panda81: i hope your machine isn't bricked
<daviddoria> I just upgraded to 12.04. Now when I connect to a server using Filezilla, Filezilla crashes. Anyone else have this problem?
<panda81> auronandace: it was asus utility couldn't do a verification after updating bios within Windows. After I restarted computer the bios was no longer valid
<panda81> auronandace: so my options now is to get a floppy drive + disk to install new bios
<peyt86> hell there, i am brand new to ubuntu, so i need help installing something...
<Vandroiy> Hi. Is the password-protected zip option under "compress" in the file manager secure?
<panda81> auronandace: or burn bios file onto a CD. So I thought burning ubuntu onto the same CD
<auronandace> peyt86: what are you installing?
<peyt86> trying to install adobe flash
<kavit> hello I am facing an issue installing maas-dhcp. apt-get is saying packet not found
<peyt86> could you pm me?
<auronandace> !flash | peyt86
<ubottu> peyt86: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<auronandace> panda81: it must be seperate
<kavit> package not foubnd even. has anyone had this issue before?
<auronandace> !find maas-dhcp
<zykotick9> !info maas-dhcp
<ubottu> Found: maas-dhcp
<ubottu> maas-dhcp (source: maas): Ubuntu MAAS Server - DHCP configuration (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1+bzr482+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<peyt86> oh thank you
<Pici> kavit: The package is only in 12.04 (and 12.10 if you're crazy and already running that).
<kavit> E: Unable to locate package mass-dhcp
<panda81> auronandace: curious to know the technical reason
<auronandace> kavit: what release are you using?
<kavit> Universe is enabled
<kavit> 12.04
<auronandace> kavit: sounds like a network problem
<kavit> what is another universe package I can install to test?
<kavit> auronandace, I can reach the outside network
<proxinix> Freenode ops are assholes especially thumbs
<auronandace> kavit: when was the last time you did: sudo apt-get update?
<kavit> auronandace, 5 minutes ago
<bazhang> proxinix, stop that now
<kavit> auronandace, let me do one now.
<Vandroiy> Okay, let me re-phrase my question: To encrypt files into some sort of portable archive that needs a password, what should I use?
<auronandace> panda81: when doing bios upgrades it is extremely important to reduce complexity and follow manufacturer's instructions
<kavit> Hit http://au.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe Translation-en
<kavit> and then this
<kavit> E: Unable to locate package mass-dhcp
<auronandace> panda81: adding ubuntu to the bios update cd will very likely confuse the bios updater
<kavit> Pici, i am running 12.04
<Pici> kavit: its maas-dhcp, not mass-dhcp
<kavit> #$#@$#
<kavit> i should /quit right now
<kavit> :|
<kavit> Pici, shoot me
<eric_tux> hi all
<Pici> kavit: At least it was something easy :)
<kavit> PEBKAC
<panda81> auronandace: guess I must buy a stack of CDs then. Was hoping to use this one I have as I haven't burn CDs for close to ten years maybe
<eric_tux> I've got a problem with an HP Pavilion G7 / Ubuntu 12.04 LTS uptodate && trackpad
<auronandace> kavit: good thing it wasn't a typo with rm
<randomDude> why does the alternate iso pxe preseed keep asking me for a CDROM ?!??!?
<auronandace> panda81: blank cds are really cheap, i use them quite a bit (love testing things)
<kavit> auronandace, been years since I did one of those
<eric_tux> the trackpad is not responsive when I plug to the power
<kavit> I am still not beyond making typos
<eric_tux> I have the same problem with Debian 6.0.3 DVD1 installer
<eric_tux> I don't know if this an hardware problem or a linux related one.
<eric_tux> Can someone help me ?
<eric_tux> Ok I've found
<panda81> auronandace: what's the going rate nowadays per CD.
<kavit> w00t its importing the isos!
<kavit> so does anyone have any tips for modifying juju charms?
<kavit> i am a juju n00b
<auronandace> panda81: per cd not sure, i usually buy them in spindles of 100 or 50
<eric_tux> it an hardware problem, lookslike a bad contact with the battery
<rodhash> gpg: controle.xls: encryption failed: unusable public key
<rodhash> gpg: controle.xls: encryption failed: unusable public key
<rodhash> Guys... any idea how to fix it?
<randomDude> I'm trying to pxe boot install _alot_ of workstations, i have pxe working... but preseed REFUSES to work! pxe boot config : http://pastebin.com/0Qu84GiP, preseed : http://pastebin.com/VNZBmXSb
<zteam> Hi all
<zteam> anybody know how to fix Gimp 2.8 in Ubuntu 12.04 I installed it from ppa and it works great but - it won't show up in the taskbar
<zteam> ?
<Pici> rodhash: If you shared what command you were using, we probably could be of more help.
<Rhonda> zteam: Ask the PPA owner? :)
<JoshDreamland> My sources are full of duplicates, and apt-get update isn't fixing them.
<eightieskhild> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<rodhash> Pici, sorry, it's: gpg -e file
<randomDude> I'm trying to pxe boot install _alot_ of workstations, i have pxe working... but preseed REFUSES to work! pxe boot config : http://pastebin.com/0Qu84GiP, preseed : http://pastebin.com/VNZBmXSb ... it keeps telling me that there is NO cdrom... but i've put the contents of the cdrom there where it needs to be
<zteam> Rhonda, yes maybe I should i just hoped anyone here did know anything about it
<Pici> rodhash: Did it prompt you for recipients?
<rodhash> Pici, Yes... and I tried with -r too
<zykotick9> JoshDreamland: "apt-get update" won't fix duplicates (i know it suggests it), you need to do it manually
<rodhash> gpg -r 'my id' -e file
<rodhash> Pici, but I got the same error... :/
<JoshDreamland> zykotick9: No two lines in my sources list are identical
<zykotick9> JoshDreamland: you might need to check out /etc/apt/list.d/ directory
<JoshDreamland> ah, all right
<JoshDreamland> I'm just going to let it take care of itself
<zykotick9> JoshDreamland: that directory might not be correct...
<Iszak> So guys, this is really serious bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/805206 what's going on with this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 805206 in php5 (Ubuntu) "php 5.3.2 is affected by a bug in the DateTime object" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Pici> rodhash: Can you try encrpyting it for a different user? I wonder if that person's public key is either in the right format or just broken.
<Dallic> .
<rottik9> I am new to linux, can anyone here reccomend a good training video....i learn better by watching?
<rodhash> Pici, Should I create another user? I have only my user here...
<rottik9> to learn the linux system
<rodhash> Pici, actually I had to copy pub and sec keys from my old home directory.... but my user id and UID is the same.... would this be the problem??
<Pici> rodhash: no, it shouldn't be.
<Pici> rodhash: The recipient that you're entering should be the person you're trying to encrypt the file for.
<israel_> rodhash: and you must have the public key
<rodhash> hmm
<rodhash> I've copied both secret and public keys from my old home...
 * Dorito was pinged
<wormmd> Trying to connect to a remote machine with NoMachine, when I start a custom session and tell it to "Run the default X client script on server", it comes back with "Unable to run /etc/X11/xdm/Xsession". I'm running Lubuntu, which uses lightdm, with the awesome window manager. I tried telling NoMachine to run /home/michael/.xinitrc, but it told me that it was either not in my path or I didn't have permission to run it. What's the lightdm alternative to
<linuxfreaker> Hi we have running centos 5.8 on ibm x345 with 3 x36 gb scsi disk and want to add 3x 36gb mor to running raid 5 you can not do that from scsi card you have to run ibm linux config storage in cd drive
<linuxfreaker> sorry wronf channel
<beandog> linuxfreaker: good, because there's no way I could answer that one. :)
<linuxfreaker> beandog: quite funny
<pgib> Hey guys.. I installed kubuntu-desktop a while ago and decided I like Gnome now.  I found this site: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu describing how to uninstall everything fairly easily.  However, I cannot figure out why apt won't let me uninstall everything:  http://pastebin.com/KvX0FpNN
<pgib> Basically, it is complaining about unmet dependencies, but this doesn't make much sense, especially since the deps are already installed
<wormmd> I'm an idiot, I had to tell it to run "sh /home/michael/.xinitrc", because it's a shell script, of course.
<wormmd> Might could have had it run startx, but anyway, it's up now.
<wormmd> Thanks for listening to me flounder around :)
<Guest35554> hi
<Guest35554> 这是什么地方
<toughengineer> i am here
<medeman> can someone here help me with an opensuse network problem? i know its the ubuntu channel, but no one answers on the suse/opensuse channel
<LjL> !cn | guest35554
<toughengineer> forkd, i tried but no result
<toughengineer> forkd, i still got the black screen
<adrellias> close
<ubottu> guest35554: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<toughengineer> hello
<auronandace> toughengineer: greetings
<toughengineer> auronandace, greetings mate
<toughengineer> auronandace, no result from the last try
<auronandace> toughengineer: we still don't know what intel car you have
<auronandace> card
<toughengineer> HD
<eightieskhild> does anyone know if there is a program to grab audio from one machine to another?
<Keshi> auronandace: Yeah, Intel does not make cards yet unfortunately.
<eightieskhild> much like synergy?
<israel_>  eightieskhild: scp
<auronandace> toughengineer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_HD
<auronandace> toughengineer: take your pick, which is yours
<randomDude> why is the alternate iso trying to detect a cdrom when i'm trying to pxe boot from it with a preseed?
<pgib> eightieskhild, http://jackaudio.org/netjack
<eightieskhild> pgib is it straihgt forward?
<toughengineer> auronandace, please see  this http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02207029&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=4199638
<auronandace> toughengineer: i can't help you if all you can offer is intel hd
<zykotick9> eightieskhild: nothing about jack is straight forward IMO
<forkd> toughengineer, run this command, it should get the correct version of your card: $ lspci | grep VGA
<toughengineer> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02207029&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=4199638
<Oer> toughengineer, HD3000 wasn it ?
<toughengineer> lspci | grep VGA
<toughengineer> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<toughengineer> this is it
<toughengineer> Oer, it says HD only
<auronandace> toughengineer: in that case it must be too new'
<zykotick9> toughengineer: does "lspci -v | grep -i vga" show a second card?
<toughengineer> lspci -v | grep -i vga
<toughengineer> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<zykotick9> toughengineer: ok, not a hybrid then i guess
<toughengineer> zykotick9, i tried many things .. i hope u get a result
<auronandace> zykotick9: looks like an apu to me (thanks to wikipedia)
<Aminiesta> frozen here
<zykotick9> auronandace: apu? i'm off to find out what that is ;)
<auronandace> zykotick9: a cpu and gpu in one unit (thats my undersstanding)
<roothorick> I need libc6-dev for heimdall, but apt-get won't install it because of dependency issues...? I tried aptitude, but it wants to remove half my system!
<cobalt238> With the 12.04 changes of the multiarc specification and having two lib dirs, is there a wiki to deal with the changes to building apps used to just one directory?
<zykotick9> auronandace: AMD... why did they buy ATI? ;)
<nickfennell> Is there a nice way to upgrade jaunty without having to reinstall ?
<Boyo> Can anyone help with an installation problem?  I am trying to install Ubuntu from CD.  When I boot from the CD, I briefly see "error: prefix not set", then a garbled text menu appears.  I can't proceed from there because the menu is illegible.
<toughengineer> hello
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Boyo have you tried this?
<forkd> nickfennell, have u tryed apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ubottu> Boyo have you tried this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<toughengineer> zykotick9, yes i tried
<nickfennell> forkd: a lot of the issues I think I have is dead repos
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | forkd
<ubottu> forkd: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<nickfennell> Need valid repos for Jaunty
<auronandace> nickfennell: best to fresh install, upgrading from jaunty will be way too much work
<toughengineer> zykotick9, i used nomodeset while installing ubuntu and after a cold fresh install .. i got a black screen .. and i am working on failsafe x now
<MonkeyDust> nickfennell  the jaunty repos are no longer valid
<zykotick9> toughengineer: sorry i don't have any suggestions for you :(  that nomodeset suggestion was directed at Boyo (but it's good you tried it)
<nickfennell> MonkeyDust: are there any that still exist?
<toughengineer> how can i make it active now ?!
<Dr_willis> you can use the EOL servers to upgrade jaunty i belive
<Dr_willis> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dr_willis> but id suggest a new clean install.
<Boyo> zyktocik9, ubottu: I don't think I have any opportunity to try that boot parameter.  I insert the DVD, select the DVD drive from the BIOS boot menu, then I see the error message and garbled text.
<toughengineer> how can i make nomodeset active from grub ?!
<zykotick9> !tab > Boyo ubottu is a bot=not real person
<Boyo> Ah, should have realized
<Boyo> Thanks
<zykotick9> oops
<Aethelred> Upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 (Lucid), x86_64. Having video issues. Running Nvidia 8800GTS. Symptoms: resizing some things (a terminal window, for example) results in a temporary hang. Once app windows are up I can click in one to select it, but alt-tabbing to switch results in another short (5-15 second) hang - mouse won't move, etc. It seems to happen with anything that involves animation. Lots of screen-redraws are wonky. I get weird fra
<nickfennell> I'm gonna try the upgrade route
<nickfennell> it's only our backup server after all ;)
<digitalcake> is clamscan the method call for clamAv?
<eightieskhild> !jackaudio
<mib_mib> how do i delete all files in a folder that doesnt end in .txt extension?
<eightieskhild> !info jackaudio
<Dr_willis> mib_mib,  creative use of bash's wild card regular expression feature...
<llutz> mib_mib: find path/ -type f -not -iname '*.txt' -delete
<eightieskhild> mib_mib, mv *.txt
<Dr_willis> or move all .txt somewhere. :) then delete the rest
<eightieskhild> then delete the rest
<Dr_willis> heh.. lazy mans way
<ikonia> mib_mib: for i in `ls | grep -v .txt` do rm -rf $i; done
<Dr_willis> really lazy way - use mc, it has wild card support in its gui.
<ikonia> rm -rf `ls | grep -v .txt`
<eightieskhild> Dr_willis, do you know anything about jackaudio?
<Dr_willis> eightieskhild,  i know jackd is a pain. :) ive managed to get things working with it once.. then couldent redo it  the next day
<eightieskhild> lol
<eightieskhild> i will forget it then
<forkd> mib_mib, try: find Documents ! -name *.txt -exec rm {} \;
<Dr_willis> does 'recordmydesktop' in 12.04 record sound correctly now? thats what i managed to get going... ONCE...
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<eightieskhild> i wish lol
<mib_mib> ah okay thanks!!
<Aethelred> Anyone? Help sorting out video issue?
<Dr_willis> was trying to do a capture of a web site video.. managed to get it work for  like an hr. came back the next day tried again. couldent rember how i did it.
<eightieskhild> it would be awesome if Synergy would have all audio go to server
<Dr_willis> eightieskhild,  with pulse audio you can route sound to a differnt machine.
<eightieskhild> the audio i need is on a windows machine
<eightieskhild> Dr_willis, is that for all systems?
<Oprtz> hi all
<Oprtz> hi Dr_willis how are u
<Oprtz> Dr_willis:  i reinstall ubuntu 2.04 with default kernal, not i have 1 problem, sound came from laptop speakers and headphone at same time, :) how to resolve this issue? thans
<Dr_willis> eightieskhild,  i do belive ive seen pulse audio ported to windows.. never used it.
<nyuszika7h> HELP
<nyuszika7h> I've overwitten /dev/null
<nyuszika7h> with a file
<Scunizi> qtpfsgui, an HDR camera app, is in the repositories with version 1.9.x last update in 2009.. This package has changed names to Luminance HDR and is at version 2.2.x .. Why has it not been updated in the repos for the last 3 years?
<nyuszika7h> How can I restore /dev/null to the default state?
<auronandace> nyuszika7h: funny...
<beandog> uh
<beandog> how do you even overwrite /dev/null?
<nyuszika7h> It's not a joke
<nyuszika7h> It's possible
<Dr_willis> nyuszika7h,  id say reboot..
<beandog> it's a special char
<nyuszika7h> Does that help?
<beandog> MAKEDEV maybe?
 * beandog not sure
<llutz> nyuszika7h: sudo mknod /dev/null c 1 3 && sudo chmod 666 /dev7null
<mbeierl> mknod
<Pumpkin-> mknod /dev/null c 1 3
<mbeierl> yes
<beandog> mknod
<llutz>  /dev/null*
<Dr_willis>  /dev/ is dynamacly created. so it should restore it id think.
<beandog> that's it
<nyuszika7h> Hmm thanks, but apparently the issue was different this time
<Pici> nyuszika7h: you can recreate it with mknod, let me get you the options.
<nyuszika7h> I tried linked /dev/null to .viminfo, and chmodding .viminfo to a-w also chmodded /dev/null
<Dr_willis> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Ports/Windows/Support
<Pici> nyuszika7h: so, chmod a+w /dev/null
<nyuszika7h> Yes, I guessed that, thanks for trying to help anyway :P
<Dr_willis> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 May 14 21:18 /dev/null
<nyuszika7h> beandog: I think that you can rm -rf it or something, then anything that writes to it will create a normal file
<roothorick> oh woe is me. Odin works neither in Wine nor in my XP guest :(
<nyuszika7h> That happened to me once on some other distro
<nyuszika7h> Strangely zsh said "file exists: /dev/null" on completion, that's not the error I expected when lacking write permissions to /dev/null
<Aethelred> "
<exalt> hello, i have installed ubuntu on a GPT partition, how must i go on ? format en reinstall ?
<thebwt> So i'm looking to install packages that require input like "libnss-ldap". I have a pre-made ldap.conf and don't want to manually enter all the info. Is there a way to make apt-get not ask for any of the parameters (or better yet, preload the parameters?)
<chosig> I've installed Mudlet (apt-get install mudlet) a mud client, but it doesn't show up in the Launcher nor on the alt-tab - but it's there and I can interact with it and it's working a-ok.
<Dr_willis> chosig,  it wouldent happen to be written in java would it?
<Dr_willis> exalt,  you want to rephrase  that question. It dident make much sence.
<chosig> Dr_willis: Nope. C++/Qt
<chosig> Dr_willis: http://www.mudlet.org
<thebwt> chosig: what window manager are you using? I just started it up fine on 12.04/unity
<chosig> thebwt: Unity it would be... the stock that comes with Ubuntu
<rodhash> Guys... any idea?
<chosig> thebwt: It works just fine, I jus can't alt-tab into it
<phunyguy> Am I just picky, or is this a legitimate bug... When I make the unity launcher icons smaller, when there is a progress bar on the icon, It doesn't draw from beginning to end,  There is a small space on the edge between the outline and where the progress bar starts.
<phunyguy> does the same at the end too I think.
<TehCraw> I'm currently trying to install Ubuntu, and it appears that my WinXP install is on it's own partition taking up the entire HD. If I create a new partition table, it only splits it up so I can resize them, and doesn't remove XP entirely, right? I'd rather not lose XP if at all possible.
<thebwt> chosig: strange, it worked the first few times, but now it no longer shows up
<chosig> thebwt: Didn't work from the start here... wonder if it's a Mudlet or a Gnome thing
<Dr_willis> TehCraw,  it can resize.. but id suggest making backups.
<mikere> I've been trying to install 12.04 server to an old HP ML570 g2 for days now.  I can get as far as installing and setting everything up, but grub won't load when I reboot.  I'm pretty sure something doesn't like to load grub from the mbr.  I've tried specifying /dev/Isfeld-BIGGUY (the /root partition for the install), but grub gives an error installing there.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_willis> TehCraw,  normally its best from windows to scandisk, defrag, then use  the ubuntu installer to resize. (or a gparted live cd)
<zykotick9> mikere: does your BIOS has any "virus protection" option - this typically blocks things from being installed to MBR
<TehCraw> Okay, thank you, sir. :)
<exalt> Dr_willis: i have a not working grub because installing ubuntu on gpt disk
<mikere> zykotick9: No AV.
<mikere> zykotick9: It's a raid 5 array on an HP 5300 series controller, which might be the problem, I've googled my fingers off trying to find a solution
<mikere> zykotick9: I think I just need to install grub somewhere else, but I'm not quite sure where.
<siva4080> When I try to run "mysql" from my terminal (on Ubuntu-12.04) , I'm getting following error : Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock  (2) .  Could anyone help me how to fix it
<thebwt> siva4080: do you have mysql-server installed?
<mikere> zykotick9: it could also be a problem that I'm using LV's on the one partition, but I tried without LV's on the other array on this machine with no joy.
<siva4080> thebwt: No .. , Now I'm installing
<destinydriven> whats the difference between the desktop iso download and the alternative iso?
<Oer> destinydriven, alternate iso comes without any desktop environment, so you are clean and free to choose.
<auronandace> destinydriven: alternative has text based installer with a few mor features (lvm, raid, full disk encryption)
<auronandace> more
<auronandace> Oer: no, that would be the mini iso
<destinydriven> auronandace, ahh thanks
<Oer> oh, my bad
<destinydriven> auronandace, I remember downloading and installing an alternate version and wondered what happened to the gui installer. Just wanted to be sure
<mikere> I think I officially hate the installer for 12.04.  If grub fails to install and you go back to partitioning just to check what the partition names are to try another option, the current installation gets flagged as not partitioned and you can't continue from where you were.
<Mischinka> Yeah I had problems with 12.04 as well.. not sure what happened but I ended up having to remove everything and start from scratch.
<Marcappuccino> Brasero is slow..
<BlouBlou> Marcappuccino: I use k3b and works fine, but uses qt
<Marcappuccino> Oh cool. Not sure if Xubuntu has qt libs though.
<Mischinka> Anyone here familiar with phpmyadmin?
<mikere> Well, grub overwriting the mbr succesfully got rid of the system startup utility (HP/Compaq's lame bios setting utility) but it still won't boot
<mikere> Mischinka: I've installed it a few times, but I wouldn't say I'm really intimate with it.
<_Marcus> !anyone | Mischinka
<ubottu> Mischinka: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mikere> Mischinka: what's your question?
<solderblob> where would i ask about Nvidia 610m on Ubuntu and jockey-gtk saying "This driver is activated but not in use"
<solderblob> I try to install drivers with nvidia .run file and it fails to boot.
<solderblob> lol
<ikonia> solderblob: unwise
<mc2992> can anyone help me install broadcom drivers o  a comp witfh no i ternet i have the drivers o  disk
<solderblob> ikonia, nothing else seemed to work. anyways, have the drivers ubuntu gave me and they are activated, but not in use...?
<proxinix> ahhhh
<proxinix> do you people have a clue who I am?
<solderblob> proxinix, troll?
<ikonia> proxinix: this channel is for ubuntu support as you've been told
<ikonia> proxinix: stick to that topic only
<proxinix> that's miss troll to you
<ikonia> it's your only warning
<proxinix> ok ikonia
<ikonia> thank you
<solderblob> proxinix, do you know who I am?
<ikonia> solderblob: stop it now
<solderblob> ubuntu users with Nvidia drivers that do not work.
<Guest22853> a quick question.... how do i check free disk space in CLI?
<ikonia> solderblob: what part of "stop it now" is not clear - STOP
<solderblob> df -h
<ikonia> Guest22853: df -h]
<ikonia> Guest22853: df -h
<solderblob> ikonia, what are you talking about?
<ikonia> solderblob: "do you know who I am, ubuntu users with nbidia drivers that do not work" - stop
<solderblob> whatever dude.
<rams> there are many people like you solderblob
<rams> need more detail
<Gregor3000> @ikonia --> thanks
<Gregor3000> bye bye
<solderblob> where do I start? what kind of details.  Asus k53s, ubuntu 11.04, nvidia 610m, fresh install, willing to install whatever, or upgrade, have the default drivers installed. tried the xswat, bumblebee and the .run.  atm I have a fresh install with the default drivers installed.
<ikonia> solderblob: is that video card an optimus card ?
<mikere> If I don't install grub to the mbr, where can I install it?  I have partitions named /dev/Isfeld-BIGGUY and /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 that have both had root file systems installed on them.
<ikonia> mikere: install it to the mbr or you can't boot it
<mc2992> can anyone advise me on how to install broadcom drivers on a comp with no internet i have the drivers on disk
<solderblob> ikonia, I believe it is, not sure how to check.  I have read the word optimus a few times around the forums
<ikonia> solderblob: then you will have a lot of problems with it
<mikere> ikonia: well, I think I'm out of luck then.
<ikonia> solderblob: the optimus support is very weak in linux
<ikonia> mikere: why ?
<ikonia> mikere: why can you not install it to the mbr ?
<solderblob> ikonia, good to know
<solderblob> ahh, nvidia sucks
<mikere> ikonia: I've done that twice and it won't run grub on reboot.
<cryptic> solderblob:  no kidding
<ikonia> mikere: define won't run grub
<cryptic> I've been struggling with this shit for about 13 hours
<mikere> ikonia: No grub menu when I reboot.
<solderblob> AMD/ATI is just as bad.
<ikonia> cryptic: that language is unacceptable and uncalled for
<ikonia> mikere: ok where did you install it
<ikonia> mikere: exactly, what device did you install it on
<mikere> ikonia: to the mbr on /dev/cciss/c0d0
<Varsuchi> Did anyone get Diablo 3 running on ubuntu yet?
<ikonia> mikere: ok, that' a HP server, so are you using that device raided
<mikere> ikonia: Yep.  2 arrays of raid 5.
<thebwt> is there a way to make packages not prompt for input (as per dpkg-reconfigure).
<ikonia> mikere: ok, when you boot what do you get ?
<Oer> Varsuchi, check the Wine database
<robert__> Good afternoon. Anyone got some knowledge of squid/sarg, or can point in in the right room direction?
<ikonia> robert__: #squid
<mikere> ikonia: the standard no operating system found message
<ikonia> mikere: ok, so that suggests grub was not actually installed to the boot devices mbr
<ikonia> mikere: either a.) it didn't go to c0d0  or b.) c0d0 is not the boot device
<Oer> Varsuchi, gold platinum gold, sounds promising > http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13484
<ikonia> mikere: which sounds the most realistic ?
<sipior> mikere: excuse the interruption, but is the raid volume listed as a possible boot target in the bios?
<mikere> ikonia: I'm just finishing installing again - but I've changed the boot device several times previously just to check.
<mc2992> any help with installing broadcom drivers on comp with no interweb
<ikonia> mikere: lets see what happens (keep an eye out for any warnings in the install process obviously)
<mikere> Heh, this is more encouraging.  Now I'm getting a message from my monitor that it can't display this video mode!
<ikonia> mikere: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<mikere> ikonia: 12.04 server
<ikonia> mikere: this may sound silly, but in post 2.6.28 kernels the cciss controller referenced disks as /dev/sda rather than the old /dev/cciss/c0d0p$
<ikonia> mikere: I'm wondering if it's actually writing to the right place
<solderblob> ram why is the .run a bad idea?
<ikonia> solderblob: because it's unsupported
<mikere> ikonia: the paritioning and grub are identifying as /dev/cciss/etc
<ikonia> mikere: that's what's worrying me
<solderblob> ikonia, unsupported in what sense, by ubuntu?
<ikonia> mikere: that that should have sopped in (I think it's post 2.6.28)
<ikonia> solderblob: yes
<solderblob> why doesnt ubuntu support it?
<ikonia> because they don't
<econdudeawesome> can anyone recommend any file managers besides Nautilus which allows ssh connections?
<mikere> ikonia: in any case I've reinstalled, rebooted and instead of not finding OS, I have an error from my monitor that the video mode is not supported, so we must be getting somewhere!
<ikonia> mikere: well, it sounds like it's started (or tried to) start grub
<ikonia> but can't display the resolution
<ikonia> mikere: so there is $something there
<savr_> hi
<mikere> ikonia: I guess the next step is to boot from cd to command prompt and edit grub.conf for a different video mode?
<ikonia> mikere: I'm not sure that will matter
<ikonia> mikere: at that point, that doesn't control the display
<savr> hi
<solderblob> hi savr
<savr> powertop is showing
<savr>             100.0%                      Device         Audio codec hwC0D0: IDT
<savr>             100.0%                      Device         Audio codec hwC0D3: Intel
<savr> and my fan goes quiet high and stays high
<solderblob> welcome to ubuntu savr
<savr> googling shows other people experiencing the same
<philinux> mc2992: http://naveenubuntu.blogspot.co.uk/2011/01/broadcom-sta-wireless-driver.html
<savr> but not answers
<mikere> ikonia: so http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html is going in the wrong direction?
<ikonia> mikere: hmmm maybe not, I honestly don't know
<ikonia> mikere: try it, worth a try, easy to undo
<mc2992> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<mikere> Or I could just hook up an old CRT monitor
<philinux> mc2992: See the link above
<Mischinka> I cant seem to get advanced features working in phpmyadmin on ubuntu
<morsnowski> mikere, you tried nomodeset?
<lkr_> Hello
<ikonia> morsnowski: it's before that
<mc2992> help please
<lkr_> yes ask mc2992
<mikere> Hah!  I switched in an old crt monitor and I have login prompt
<lkr_> yes
<rabbi1> what is the command for workspace switcher in 12.04 ?
<mc2992> i need guidance on installing broadcom driversd on a comp with no internet i have the drivers on disk
<mikere> And I'm in - thanks ikonia.
<ikonia> mikere: nice job
<mc2992> i have tried following forum and wiki istructions to no avail
<DarkAceZ> My keyboard shortcuts are no longer working.
<Mike9863> If my home is encrypted and I move it to its own partition to reinstall Ubuntu, will I be able to access the files once I've reinstalled the OS? Is there anything I need to keep to decrypt it?
<DarkAceZ> The "Media" ones
<LarsTK> @mc2992: you can download the drivers as *.deb
<mc2992> i have them dl' already as deb
<LarsTK> Mike9863, that is a good point. to be sure i would encrypt it before
<LarsTK> mc2992, which error was there?
<frdsfds> ok so I heard (read) somewhere that Ubuntu wants to replace gnome with unity?
<pfifo> I have to say, 12.04 is working great. I installed via debootstrap, had a little trouble setting up encrypted disks due to update-initramfs not working as expected. Installed lubuntu-desktop, and had some trouble with alsa, which turned out to be my panel applet muting the audio. Lastly, plymouth has a 5-10 second delay before starting the splash and asking for my encryption password, I havent found a fix for it but, Its something I can live with. All in all thi
<pfifo> s turned out to be a great release and Im very impressed comparing it to 10.04's initial release.
<mc2992> the firmware missing one that broadcom throws b43.firmware or whatever i have to add b43.blacklist=yes to boot options to boot
<rabbi1> what is the command for workspace switcher in 12.04 ?
<Dr_willis> rabbi1,  neat trick 101 - press and hold the SUPER key - it shows a shortcut cheat sheet.. :) not sure if that one is there .. lets see
<Dr_willis> ctrl-alt-arrow keys it says... ;)
<rabbi1> Dr_willis: long press super key results nothing
<Dr_willis> rabbi1,  it works fine in unity 12.04 here.
<Dr_willis> hold it for about 3 sec
<mc2992> can anyone assist me
<rabbi1> Dr_willis: sorry, i am on u12.04 and g3
<Dr_willis> g3?  an old ppc imac?
<lelamal_> !anyone | mc2992
<ubottu> mc2992: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mc2992> i need help installing drivers
<rabbi1> Dr_willis: i meant gnome 3
<patolia> Is there any better package manager than synaptic
<Dr_willis> patholio,  there are other guis to the apt system.
<Dr_willis> patholio,  synaptic, ubuntu software center, kde has one,  aptitude, good old apt-get.
<rabbi1> having dependency problem while install mysql workbench 5.2.4
<proxinix> hi Dr_Willis ;-)
<Pici> !aptitude | Dr_willis
<ubottu> Dr_willis: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<singwithme> My arabic singing has clocked 2500+ views : www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sodt4o3wj3A
<raymondjtoth> whats a good room here to ask about Cisco Unified IP Phone
<raymondjtoth> im not sure
<ikonia> raymondjtoth: the ciso website
<raymondjtoth> what channle good
<lelamal_> !ot | singwithme
<ubottu> singwithme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<raymondjtoth> ik any good channles i can ask in?
<rabbi1> raymondjtoth: try 1408
<Dr_willis> that would be a rather specific channel. :)
<raymondjtoth> rabbi1 what mean
<Pici> singwithme: That has nothing to do with Ubuntu. Please don't spam here.
<raymondjtoth> 1408?
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<rabbi1> raymondjtoth: room no. 1408
<ikonia> look on the cisco website for support/dicsussion information
<Pici> rabbi1: stop that.
<raymondjtoth> rabbi1 how i get there?
<ikonia> raymondjtoth: stop now
<ikonia> raymondjtoth: he's winding you up /joking with you
<rabbi1> Pici: lol, he is off-topic
<raymondjtoth> ik ok
<singwithme> please suggest me a correct channel in your view Pici for such discussion.
<frdsfds> I believe that someone winding someone up on the internet is called a troll
<raymondjtoth> ik and you recamend for room
<frdsfds> and he would be trollin'
<ikonia> raymondjtoth: no, and please stop asking
<ikonia> raymondjtoth: this channel is for ubuntu support
<frdsfds> u mad bro?
<ikonia> frdsfds: please drop it
<frdsfds> oh quick question though legit, has anyone figured out to put the old netbook launcher back in place of that awful unity?
<frdsfds> I remember when I got that launcher for my netbook, I thought it was the greatest thing ever
<frdsfds> then unity shattered my dreams and my performance
<ikonia> frdsfds: it's not there any more so no point dreaming about it
<frdsfds> wow thank you santa clause, may I have another?
<Dr_willis> Unity works very well here, the HUD is handy. and the Lens are getting very usefull.
<T-Guy> Dr_willis, do not troll people here
<ikonia> it's not to everyones taste, if you don't like it, don't use it, if you do, use it
<frdsfds> well the thing was I had a $300 netbook, not a $800 one
<ikonia> T-Guy: he's not trolling people
<T-Guy> ikonia, but he made fun of me
<frdsfds> no that wasnt trollin
<ikonia> enough now, this is getting old
<T-Guy> :|
<rabbi1> keyboard shortcut to switch your workspace on 12.04 and gnome3 is ctrl+alt+up/down
<ikonia> return to ubuntu support discussion please.
<T-Guy> ikonia, I don't like your nickname
<fabio__> hi
<fabio__> Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<fabio__> telnet
<ikonia> telnet does not run by default
<frdsfds> well it was actually a support question originally, it just sidetracked
<fabio__> what could be the problem
<llutz> fabio__: no telnetd running on remote host
<Dr_willis> rabbi1,  thats basically the same as in Unity then. but gnome-shell only has 'up/down' unity has a 2x2 block - so its got side to side as well. ;)
<ikonia> frdsfds: and a reasonable one it was, I don't know the answer though, I think the netbook stuff is gone
<mathieu> dont use telnet
<zykotick9> fabio__: telnet really?  in this day and age?
<_Marcus> zykotick9: There are still many uses for telnet
<B|tchX> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<rabbi1> Dr_willis: perfect.. !
<frdsfds> I use telnet actually
<B|tchX> aahhhh what a rush
<mathieu> for the client yes,  not the dreamon
<mathieu> deamon
<Dr_willis> WeeChat is very nice replacement for BitchX
<B|tchX> yeah yeah yeah i know
<llutz> _Marcus: for the client, yes. but for the service....
<zykotick9> _Marcus: other then telnet-BBSs or muds - i can't think of any valid use-cases
<B|tchX> no Dr_willis that would be irssi is the replacement for bx
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_willis> I perfer WeeChat over irssi also.
<sam101> good evening all, I am trying to allow port 8080 on my ubuntu server, so i do sudo ufw allow 8080 , when i do iptables -L it shows that  udp dpt:8081
<mcb_2> zykotick9: Just to test if a port is listening to TCP connections.
<sam101> sorry mistake din't finish it,
<zykotick9> mcb_2: agreed - i thought of that after posting ;)
<sam101> i would like to allow tcp on port 8080
<patolia> is there a stable version of cinnamon desktop
<mcb_2> zykotick9: But you can also use netcat, that can do UDP connections as well. :)
<Dr_willis> patolia,  cinnamon is not  a ubuntu project. so its not supported here.
<fabio__> how to start telnetd?
<patolia> ok sorry
<fabio__> /etc/init.d/ ?
<Pici> fabio__: did you install it?
<rabbi1> patolia: try #linuxmint for cinnamon
<Dr_willis> sudo service Servicename start    (normally)
<samfisher> hi. i have 3 machines running ubuntu in a small lan. how can I make a sistem for independently file-sharing?
<fabio__> Pici, yes...
<Pici> fabio__: sudo service telnetd start
<Dr_willis> samfisher,  clarify what you mean.
<patolia> ok thank you
<chosig> sam101: ufw allow 8080/tcp
<samfisher> Dr_willis: i need to file share
<fabio__> Pici,  unreconized service
<llutz> fabio__: it might be configured to use xinetd by default, you'd check that
<zykotick9> samfisher: try nfs or samba
<Dr_willis> samfisher,  you can easially set up 'samba' shares, or nfs 'shares'
<fabio__> llutz, how to see that?
<Dr_willis> samfisher,  or just use sshfs to get to each machine as needed. ;)
<Dr_willis> depends on what you are doing with the files samfisher
<llutz> fabio__: is xinetd installed/running, has it a telnet* config in /etc/xinet.d/*   or wherever the configs are
<sam101> choice: will i need to save this rule or ufw saves this automatically?
<morsnowski> sam1 ufw will safe it
<sam101> morsnowski: and choice thank you for your help
<aparigraha> anyone kind and good enough to help me out with a visudo problem, cant get my head around it
<morsnowski> |visudo
<aparigraha> |visudo
<locum> anyone knows google app engine?
<ikonia> a google app engine ?
<morsnowski> apachelogger, whats your question?
<morsnowski> aparigraha, , whats your question?
<sam101> sorry but this still din't open the port, do i need to restart the firewall?
<morsnowski> no that should work
<morsnowski> i would guess your app isn't runninh
<morsnowski> running
<aparigraha> ah, morsnowski thanks. I got a line that goes like this:
<aparigraha>  hummus ALL = NOPASSWD: /bin/rm, /usr/bin/pkill, /bin/sh, /usr/bin/screen, /usr/local/bin/restarter
<aparigraha> hummus can NOT pkill anything in shell... why?
<sam101> Firewall is active and enabled on system startup
<morsnowski> sam101, to have a firewall is great but what app is supposed to listen on 8080
<ikonia> morsnowski: proxy server, you can run anything you want on any port
<sam101> morsnowski: i just tried another port, like i wanted to install psybnc, and the applications is running
<greenpillow_>  heya i'm making a knowledge from scratch website and i need a little help filling up the categories to see what the people want. there is a propose/vote system for subjects, i thought you could help out if you have a little spare time ?
<nyuszika7h> Hi, why do the fglrx post-release updates keep failing to install?
<solderblob> ubuntu installs nvidia-current on my machine but does not activate the drivers, why?
<Oer> greenpillow, people want ubuntu, ofcourse.
<_Marcus> !offtopic | greenpillow_
<ubottu> greenpillow_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<killown> after lightdm login the gnome-shell only starts nautilus, with no panel and window manager, how can I reset the gnome configurations?
<morsnowski> ikonia, i know that but he is not getting a connect with the port open so i guess that the app isn't listening
<rabbi1> solderblob: i had same problem, dropped using it though... got to wait for few more days, to get a stable driver... if you are on 12.04
<sam101> morsnowski: i have the applications succesfully running
<zykotick9> solderblob: are the drivers working?  the "not activated" thing in the drivers menu can often be ignored (common bug)
<ikonia> morsnowski: sounds like nothing is listening
<ikonia> morsnowski: he should check it on the local machine
<solderblob> zykotick9, no.
<solderblob> nvidia-settings says the drivers is not being used
<solderblob> rabbi1, so eventually an update will come and it will use the activated driver?
<zykotick9> solderblob: have you restarted since installing the driver?
<ikonia> solderblob: no
<ikonia> solderblob: it's the optimus chipset problem
<solderblob> ikonia, so there is no hope, ubuntu is over it?
<zykotick9> solderblob: oh optimus...
<ikonia> solderblob: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<none> ikonia, u kicking that guy was rude
<ikonia> solderblob: linux and the optimus chipset is not well supported
<morsnowski> ikonia, that is what i meant
<solderblob> I understand, is there a way to check if it is optimus from terminal?
<rabbi1> solderblob: i think waiting is best choice if you have spent more than an hour to configure....
<solderblob> rabbi1, a day
<solderblob> or 2
<ikonia> waiting for what ?
<rabbi1> solderblob: less than me .... :p
<solderblob> [:
<solderblob> Ive tried .run, bumblebee, swat, nothing...
<Oer> solderblob check bumblebee https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics#NVIDIA_Optimus & the #bumblebee irc channel here on freenode
<solderblob> still uses open source drivers.
<solderblob> looking
<morsnowski> aparigraha, looks good actually :(
<sam101> morsnowski: netsat -npl  gives --- >  tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:13002           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      14500/psybnc
<rabbi1> solderblob: i would suggest a final try purge all your existing nvidia-driver and find a descent one and try, good luck
<aparigraha> morsnowski: so i figure, as well
<nore> hi everybody!
<morsnowski> sam101, what does ufw status say
<deepu> #bshellz
<nore> i chose ubuntu (ubuntu 3d) before logging in, but ubuntu is launching unity 2d anyway. How can i launch 3d?
<nore> my pc is custom build duo-core with nvidia
<sam101> morsnowski: i have other ports open in here, now when i did ufw status it only shows the ports that i just opened
<rangergord> hi...I just installed 12.04. Where can I get a list of the background services so I know what to disable? (like where do I turn off indexing)
<solderblob> rabbi1, you have xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installed?
<sam101> morsnowski: may be there is other firewall blocking me opening the ports
<nyuszika7h> Why do the fglrx post-release updates keep failing to install?
<morsnowski> sam101, that I can't answer but it is rather unlikely
<nyuszika7h> rangergord: sudo service --status-all
<sam101> morsnowski: ok thank you for trying to help
<morsnowski> i guess you have either the port closed for the protocol or the app isn't listening
<Dr_willis> nore,  you did install the nvidia 3d drivers?
<nyuszika7h> It might also work without sudo if you provide the full path, but some services require root to check their status apparently.
<nore> Dr_willis, errr, ... I'm not sure :)
<wieczyk> Hi, how to install quake1 on Ubuntu?
<wieczyk> I cannot find in apt.
<Dr_willis> nore,  run 'jockey-gtk'  and see what it says
<ikonia> wieczyk: you need to get it externally
<Dr_willis> wieczyk,  theres some GPL quake ports i belive.. that use the quake data from the original game. or have their own levels.
<wieczyk> ikonia: From where, do you know about any binary packages?
<Dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<glioros> i set a cron to run every minute but it runs every 12-16 hours any ideas?
<llutz> sam101: besides your iptables-issue, your psybnc doesn't listen on 8080 "0 0.0.0.0:13002   "
<sam101> morsnowski: iptables -L every line in here is talking about  Chain ufw-after-logging-output (1 references) ( ufw)
<ikonia> wieczyk: I'm sure popular search engines or the vendors website would be a good starting point
<rabbi1> solderblob: yeah
<sam101> morsnowski: i mean all the rules on iptable are ufw rules
<Dr_willis> !info quake
<ubottu> quake (source: quake): classic first person shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2 (precise), package size 41 kB, installed size 179 kB
<nyuszika7h> Anyone?
<nore> Dr_willis, it says NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current)[Recommended] ---- This driver is activated and currently in use
<Dr_willis> wieczyk,  apt-cache search quake  shows like 3 quake versions.. ioquake is one.
<Dr_willis> nore,  so you got them installed it seems.  was this a upgrade or a clean install?
<ikonia> ioquake is the official one I think
<ikonia> didn't know that was in the repo
<Dr_willis> !info ioquake
<ubottu> Package ioquake does not exist in precise
<Dr_willis> Hmm. must be in one of my ppas
<Dr_willis> !info darkplaces
<nore> Dr_willis, I've been upgrading since 11.04. Now I have 12.04
<rangergord> so what application does indexing in Pangolin? I can't find a name by googling.
<Dr_willis> nore,  as a test. make a new user, see if unity works for them
<rangergord> I want to disable indexing since I do not need it.
<Dr_willis> rangergord,  you mean zeitgiest (i never can spell it)
<Dr_willis> ive never noticed it causing any extra load/cpu ussage
<rangergord> by its very definition, it causes that. I'm running Ubuntu in a VM on an SSD. Indexing serves no purpose but cost extra I/O cycles
<Dr_willis> http://iloveubuntu.net/add-handy-zeitgeist-powered-dashboard-ubuntu-1204s-gedit
<rangergord> thanks
<Dr_willis> oops wrong paste. ;)
<Dr_willis> but it does more then just index files for searces.. its in charge of your history of used files
<rabbi1> Dr_willis: need some pills doc ?
<Oer> rangergord, do you use discard for trim?
<rangergord> Oer: primary OS is Windows (I'm at work and don't pick it). It uses TRIM, yes.
<aleksandar> how can I locate gemfile
<aleksandar> I am new to rails, but I'm trying to install it and need to locate that gemfile and to edit it
<Dan39> so what determines if my system "needs reboot" i see it tell me this after like every freaking few update i do. kernel was not upgraded, so why reboot needed? :\
<Oer> aleksandar, locate <filename>.c
<Dr_willis> Dan39,  could be some other drivers got updated as well..  ive only noticed it after kernel updates.
<none> Dan39, ........ what if a few running programs need to be restarted?
<Dan39> programs like what... most services get restarted on update im pretty sure
<Dan39> you think i should worry about restarting if no kernel updatE?
<BlouBlou> none: /etc/init.d/service restart
<BlouBlou> and done
<nore> Dr_willis, windows start button is logging me out instead of showing the launcher
<Dan39> nore: this is #ubuntu
<Dan39> o
<Dan39> the keyboard key you mean?
<Dan39> there is no windows start button in ubuntu, is there?
<Dan39> its ubuntu, not windows
<nore> Dan39, i know, but windows start button/key is used for launching apps isn't it?
<BlouBlou> Dan39: I think he means "super" key
<Dan39> ah
<Dan39> key
<Dan39> yea
<Dr_willis> Super Key = Windows Logo Key. :)
<aleksandar> Oer can't locate it with locate need someone who is familiar with ror or readmine
<Frantic> guys, what's the best way to get ffmpeg 0.10.x in 12.04? it ships with ffmpeg 0.8.x :(
<solderblob> I compiled from source
<Dr_willis> Frantic,  find a ppa, use source., i recall a ffmpeg script at one time to install the latest.
<resno> i cant get apt-get update to find sources anymore
<Dr_willis> I dont think medibuntu had updated ffmpeg. (yet)
<nore> Dan39, and for a good story there should one bad guy (windows) for a good guy (linux) ;)
<BlouBlou> FrankLv: not from ubuntu repos, try using a ppa as Dr_willis said or just download a .deb from official site (if avaiable)
<none> BlouBlou, !! u are best! thanks
<resno> i am getting "temporary failure resolving '*.ubuntu.com'"
<Frantic> Dr_willis: medibuntu doesn't :(
<Frantic> Dr_willis: I'm not sure which ppa to trust tho :(
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/21400/good-ppa-for-ffmpeg
<Dr_willis> that may be an old answer. :)
<CHYC> Hello #ubuntu! Have I come to the right channel to ask for help with Unity?
<BlouBlou> Frantic: what I said was for you, sorry FrankLv
<Dr_willis> but i just did a quick search using the 'askubuntu' lens.
<nore> so again, "SUPER" key is logging me out
<Dan39> well good luck with that , c ya
<nore> one general question: are you guys having that annoying 'System program problem detected' dialog? How to gid rid of it?
<Dr_willis> Frantic,  when in doubt use source.. --->   https://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide
<gillian> hai :)
<MonkeyDust> hi gillian
<resno> i am getting "temporary failure resolving '*.ubuntu.com'". i am unsure how to correc this. 12.04
<gillian> alles cava?
<cythes> Question: Is it true that Ubuntu is killing Unity 2d next release?
<NewBuntu> hi there
<NewBuntu> does anyone know what this message might mean? [2012/05/15 19:37:42.442901,  0] param/loadparm.c:8851(check_usershare_stat)   check_usershare_stat: file /var/lib/samba/usershares/my_share owned by uid 0 allows public write. Refusing to allow as a usershare file.
<Dr_willis> cythes,  thats what the blog sites are reporting.
<BlouBlou> nore: you can disable apport
<resno> !fr > cythes
<ubottu> cythes, please see my private message
<myIRCSource> FREE tools for windows phone development http://aka.ms/ph FREE devices http://aka.ms/de
<nore> BlouBlou, thanks, but how?
<BlouBlou> !apport
<resno> cythes: wrong person sorry
<cythes> O.o just as I was getting to like it
<resno> gillian: is that french?
<BlouBlou> nore: let me find it out
<GapingPenguin> Oh Ikonia! Going to fill that rectum full of clamato while I have you tied to my bedpost!  Then I will fuck your ass all night on a meth and cialis binge until you bleed and are full of my cum!
<GapingPenguin> Oh Ikonia! Going to fill that rectum full of clamato while I have you tied to my bedpost!  Then I will fuck your ass all night on a meth and cialis binge until you bleed and are full of my cum!
<nore> BlouBlou, never mind, I found thanks
<rodriguezcheri> #ubuntustudio
<resno> Pici: are the flood bots no more?
<BlouBlou> nore: Read this article, "How to enable apport". Just set that value to 0 >>https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<Pici> resno: they're here.
<nore> BlouBlou, thanks
<rodriguezcheri> can someone help me? I have a problem with audio in Ubuntu studio
<nore> my next problem: 'super' key logs me out. Sometimes, restart (as I would do in windoze) helps :)
<rodriguezcheri> when I navigate in youtube, the audios don't work
<Dr_willis> rodriguezcheri,  for youtube - i always enable the html5 option, that  lets the vids play without using flash
<resno> i am getting "temporary failure resolving '*.ubuntu.com'". i am unsure how to correc this. 12.04
<Altuorain> Hello everyone, new to Ubuntu (Precise), just installed two days ago :)
<hazakin> ahh it's a wonderful day
<hp-problems> Hi, does anyone feel like giving me a hand troubleshooting an issue with using an external monitor?
<BlouBlou> resch: Use a local server instaed of the main one
<hp-problems> I have just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on an HP Pavillion laptop with Nvidia, and I have to use an external monitor due to the laptop screen being broken.
<hp-problems> This used to work fine with ubuntu 10.10, and worked with the 12.04 live cd, but does not work when the system reboots into the new install.
<notNicolas> 12.04 is abysmal. It sometimes takes over 10 minutes to start up, and my battery can't charge past 33% no matter how long I leave it plugged in.
<Altuorain> I have NVIDIA
<Altuorain> But it's not an HP
<Altuorain> I use Acer 5755
<notNicolas> and the xubuntu screensaver is bugged and doesn't show the login window when you wake it up
<Dr_willis> hp-problems,  try the special fn keys on the laptop. to toggle the displays
<Altuorain> Ten minutes?!
<notNicolas> it's an absolute straight downgrade and I'd rather use 11.10
<Dr_willis> notNicolas,  so go use it then...
<notNicolas> Altuorain, yeah and sometimes it just never turns on so I have to turn it off and try again
<Altuorain> My Precise takes about 10 seconds to start up
<Pici> notNicolas: This channel isn't a place to make complaints. If you have an actual question, then ask, and we'll try to help.
<hp-problems> Dr_willis - any idea what that key might be?  None of them seem to have a symbol that toggles the display
<Dr_willis> Altuorain,  mine is perhaps 15
<notNicolas> why is 12.04 so crappy
<Dr_willis> hp-problems,  no idea.
<Dr_willis> notNicolas,  works fine for most people.
<ceed^> Is there a PPA somewhere with Ubuntu themes? I know there are Gnome 3 themes and probably Unity themes available, but it would be so convenient to be able to install a complete theme in one go like you could in Gnome 2 and can in KDE.
<Altuorain> Yeah, I don't know why yours take that long. Ten minutes is too ridiculous.
<Dr_willis> hp-problems,  go down the row i guess..
<BlouBlou> mine takes 20 seconds
<Altuorain> I was messing with COMPIZ the other day, then apparently learned my Unity is 2D.
<Altuorain> =.=
<Altuorain> b00h00
<Dr_willis> hp-problems,  ive seen some nvidia laptops that default to  cloneing, untill you install the nvidia drivers, then they select  one or the other monitor. had one that always defaulted to the external even if it was not plugged in.
<notNicolas> I'm considering to throw this laptop away and buy one that works better for linux
<Altuorain> What laptop do you use notNicolas
<ceed^> notNicolas: You are airing an opinion. 12.04 is crappy in your opinion. We are not able to answer why you find it crappy. You will have to ask yourself and solve the problems you are having.
<Altuorain> 12.04 is great to me...
<Altuorain> I think it's just you.
<hp-problems> Dr_willis I would be happy to see it default to the external!  The internal is unuseable.
<hp-problems> If I could read the internal display at all, it would be very simple to changed displays.
<Dr_willis> hp-problems,  the bios shows up on external? there may be some bios settings also.
<hp-problems> Not sure if the bios shows up on external.  May try that
<Altuorain> Ah this is the first time I've been on IRC in 8 years. Feels great to be back home.
<Dr_willis> hp-problems,  ssh in, run the nvidia-settings tool. ;)
<priapismo> dr_willis  I have a fantasy about doxing the staffers and tracking them down one-by-one for a brutal raping!  I will take a cialis beforehand and then smoke some meth so that after tying them down to their own beds, I can jizz in and out of their asses all night long until they bleed and their faces are covered in my cum!
<Altuorain> brb guys
<oldwzd> external should show up as a clone from bios also inless the devs been drunk when they made the laptop
<morsnowski> ah a fan
<priapismo> oldwzd  I have a fantasy about doxing the staffers and tracking them down one-by-one for a brutal raping!  I will take a cialis beforehand and then smoke some meth so that after tying them down to their own beds, I can jizz in and out of their asses all night long until they bleed and their faces are covered in my cum!
<Dr_willis> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ikonia> oops
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Friendly Fire!
<morsnowski> collateral damage i guess
<hp-problems> Ugh. The BIOS seems to show up in the internal only, although it is hard to tell because I can't tell what's happening after i F1
<notNicolas> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/series/aspireone722 This is my laptop
<hp-problems> the display toggle key is Fn+F4 and it does nothing, nothing at all
<Dr_willis> Been testing out Arista Transcoder vs Winff today.  anyone really looked into comapreing the 2? the gui for arista is just a little.. odd. ;) but seems to do a good job.
<notNicolas> Is it possible to boot with 11.10 instead of 12.04?
<Dr_willis> hp-problems,  possible work around. :) install to a usb flash. (on a differnt box perhaps) install nvidia drivers..  set up ssh on it..   boot it.. ssh in, run nvidia-settings tool enable the 2nd monitor.... copy xorg.conf over to the actual install. ;)
<hp-problems> Dr_willis, that's a bit above my pay grade, honestly
<notNicolas> I'm not very happy about the battery being incapacitated too
<Dr_willis> i wonder if you can run nvidia-settings over ssh....
<hp-problems> i know nothing about using ssh
<notNicolas> of all the things, how do they break the kernel to a point where the battery stops working after it was just fine for the last year?
<Dr_willis> ssh is worth lerning about.
<hp-problems> yeah, i know.  i've just started school in an NSA program, so I am sure I will learn it
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: "ssh -Y foo" does allow nvidia-settings
<Dr_willis> spend an hr reading up on ssh.. you will know 90% of what you need.
<Oer> notNicolas, do you have laptop-mode-tools installed, for powersaving?
<Dr_willis> its that last 10% you spend 90% of the time learning...
<notNicolas> Oer: I'll give it a try
<Dr_willis> nvidia also has cli tools to enable the other monitors.
<Dr_willis> night all.
<hp-problems> well that's great, but how in the world would i access the cli tools without being able to see my display screen?
<hp-problems> is it possible to edit things from the cli using a live cd?
<hp-problems> arrg
<notNicolas> I'm so tired of hardware problems with my laptop
<notNicolas> aren't there laptops which are built especially for linux?
<notNicolas> this one is repurposed from windows
<oldwzd> hehe
<chosig> notNicolas: I find HP laptops generally good.
<resno> i am getting "temporary failure resolving '*.ubuntu.com'". i am unsure how to correc this. 12.04
<JessicaW> anyone have exp importing nagios configs into nconf?
<Oer> notNicolas, check certified hardware ( desktop laptop netbook ) > http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<persona24> What is a good program for Ubuntu for putting OS's on a pindrive? On Windows I use pendrivelinux, I'm looking for a replacement for that
<m0rn1ng5tar> persona23: usb-creator
<notNicolas> :/
<e2b04836> persona24: you can use the 'dd' command
<solderblob> ok, got the nvidia 610m working with bumblebee [:
<Bubo> Hello
<Bubo> Can i dualboot ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 ?
<Bubo> Can I have them both installed on one PC?
<Bubo> and how do I do that
<gunk13> holy hell, why are ther so many silent people here?
<zykotick9> Bubo: sure, why not.  just use separate partitions.
<Oer> Bubo sure, install them side-by-side, and you can choose within Grub2
<m0rn1ng5tar> notNicolas: sometimes all you need to do is a little tweaking. What kind of laptop are you using?
<Bubo> i already have ubuntu 11.10 installed, so I just make another partition and install ubnutu 12.04 there?
<Bubo> Or should I just upgrade to 12.04? I wanted to test it first..
<notNicolas> m0rn1ng5tar, Acer one aspire
<gunk13> I own ubuntu
<User__> Hello! :)
<kurtwp_> Bubo no upgrade re-install
<gunk13> just bought it yesterday
<Bubo> ok
<m0rn1ng5tar> notNicolas: yup! just a little tweaking and it should be good
<User__> Grats gunk!
<User__> How rich are you? :o
<gunk13> thx
<User__> Oh, nm
<eyaculado> gunk13 OMG pici...  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<User__> I thought you meant you bought the company and were trolling us xD
<User__> <--- fail
<kurtwp_> Bubo I had major problems with my dual monitor set up hen I upgraded from 11:10 -> 12.04
<eyaculado> user___  OMG pici...  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<eyaculado> kurtwp_  OMG pici...  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<gunk13> i can never remember the zeros confuse me
<User__> Haha
<Bubo> Should I install 32bit or 64bit? My pc supports 64 bit, but will I have all the drivers and everything else that is needed?
<llutz> !ops | eyaculado
<ubottu> eyaculado: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<zykotick9> Bubo: if you need to ask - i'd suggest 32bit (easier)
<arune> I just tried joining ubuntu one music streaming but the payment failed without any way to report this, does anyone know who to talk to?
<User__> My zeros are easy to remember, I have 1 of them! :P
<kurtwp_> Bubo: I installed 64bit on my 64bit AMD
<Bubo> I dont know if I will have some drivers missing, some problems or not.. ill just go with the 32bit..
<gunk13> lol, yeah one is an easy number
<User__> :P
<Bubo> How do you check if you have 32bit or 64bit installed?
<gunk13> your soo lucky!
<User__> I know, it's so easy!
<kurtwp_> Bubo: This is just my experience with upgrading other people might of had better luck  (
<zykotick9> Bubo: "uname -m"
<User__> I would hate having all those 0's after my 9.
<Bubo> x86_64
<Bubo> so 64bit.?
<gunk13> so wer you from User?
<User__> Canada :3
 * gunk13 falls off his chair
<User__> I just randomly used this username for #ubuntu :
<kurtwp_> Bubo:  Yes
<User__> lol, why you fall?
<Bubo> ok, thanks Kurko
<gunk13> noway!
<Bubo> kurtwp_ *
<gunk13> im from Canada too
<User__> :o
<User__> Shweet!
<gunk13> isnt that wird?
<gunk13> i own canada
<kurtwp_> Bubo: It will kick you it out if it not a 64bit system so no worries
<User__> Poutine, Harper, Colour, Eh (talks in Canadian secret code)
<gunk13> i think ill sell it to microsoft
<gunk13> harper *choke*
<User__> :P
<Icehawk78> zykotick9: /part
<solderblob> compiz killing my windows.  I made the mistake of turning on the rotating cube and all the top bars around the windows are gone.  and I cannot switch it back.
<solderblob> any ideas?
<gunk13> lemme guess yer in Ontario?
<Bubo> kurtwp_ I am using 64bit at the moment, so my hardware supports it.. I was just asking if maybe there will be some issues with driver problems or something like that
<llutz> !ot | gunk13
<ubottu> gunk13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<culeado> llutz OMG pici...  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<zykotick9> Icehawk78: ?
<culeado> zykotick9 OMG pici...  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<llutz> !ops | culeado
<ubottu> culeado: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<culeado> olli__ OMG pici...  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<User__> gunk, I quereyed you.
<kurtwp_> Bubo: real quick - when i Upgraded I had issues - when I just re-installed 12.04 I had no issues
<Bubo> \o/
<Bubo> ok
<Bubo> downloading.
<solderblob> and I cannot alt+tab anymore
<kurtwp_> Bubo: if you can waste your system I recommand installing 12.04 directly
<malkauns_> waste?
<Bubo> waste?
<notNicolas> I also upgraded from the web but I'm considering to just download it and reinstall from scratch
<kurtwp_> Bubo: technical term for reformatting
<Bubo> I will just make a new partition
<Bubo> and run 11.10 and 12.04 on dual-boot
<kurtwp_> Bubo: what ever works
<Zowszx> have dev c + + for ubuntu?
<n1ckn4me09876543> How can I lock my ubuntu other than the Screensaver?  I like to be able to be connected to the internet so I'm still downloading stuff while I'm away
<morsnowski> ctrl-alt-l
<scriptwarlock> halo anyone has idea how to remove the pending installation of some dependencies in ubuntu?
<mamon> OMG pici...  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<mamon> omg  omg  OMG pici...  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<llutz> Pici: easier to ban complete *.dsl.dyn.telnor.net  :(
<Boohbah> try $r:*dyn.telnor.net*
<scriptwarlock> halo anyone has idea how to remove the pending installation of some dependencies in ubuntu?
<dat789> hi! is the current release code name Pangoline Precise the same as version 12.04 LTS Precise ?
<xangua> !12.04 | dat789
<ubottu> dat789: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Pici> dat789: yes.
<kurtwp_> scriptwarlock: are you saying when in the GUI you cannot uninstall and packages
<dat789> Pici: but the code name on my machine is different
<ceed^> What do I need to install to be able to run Java applications in 12.04?
<Pici> dat789: What does it say?
<dat789> Pici: so i'm not sure if i've got the latest one
<gunk13> why dont you guys all switch to microsoft?
<scriptwarlock> kurtwp_, i installed something that has unmet deps
<zykotick9> gunk13: if MS is your answer - you didn't understand the question.
<dat789> lsb_release -a says "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS; Codename: Precise"
<Benxyzzy> According to the forums Time::HiRes is included in the Perl package, but I can't use it - Perl can't find Time/Hires.pm . Am I missing something?
<Pici> dat789: Thats normal.
<kurtwp_> scriptwarlock: and now you cann remove it via term window or ubuntu package manager
<n1ckn4me09876543> gunk13, buy me microsoft product and I'll use it :)
<scriptwarlock> kurtwp_, aborted the installation and the deps keeps displaying via update manager but i want this to remove
<dat789> Pici: So, Precise = Precise Pangolin ?
<Pici> dat789: You're running the latest release. Yes.
<CaBeTuX> hi people!
<kurtwp_> scriptwarlock: did you try apt-get autoremove <package-name>
<dat789> Pici: Alright. Cool. thanks!
<CaBeTuX> i have a problem! can't upgrade ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04!
<CaBeTuX> not show upgrade to version in download manager
<scriptwarlock> kurtwp_, the package is not installed of course apt-get -f displays the deps but i want it to abort and clean
<gunk13> nick, i'll send it to you
<morsnowski> CaBeTuX, that will only change once we are up to 12.04.1
<Pici> morsnowski: no. Thats 10.04 you're thinking of.
<morsnowski> you can force over a terminal
<Benxyzzy> Never mind, wrong capitalisation :*)
<gunk13> well why install a os that no one knows how to use
<morsnowski> Pici, OK I stand corrected
<kurtwp_> scriptwarlock:
<Pici> gunk13: Do you actually have something Ubuntu related to ask?
<gunk13> not yet
<n1ckn4me09876543> gunk13, nah im just kidding even if you buy me microsoft product I'd still wont use it.  Hope you're trolling cuz if you're not, then I hope you know Windows is behind linux. In fact I've tried Windows 8 Consumer Preview, and it copies Ubuntu's unity effect Lol
<Pici> gunk13: Then please keep quiet.
<MecosSalados> OMG Dax!  Hay que contarte algo importante..  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<MecosSalados> pici  OMG Dax!  Hay que contarte algo importante..  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<MecosSalados> kaziem OMG Dax!  Hay que contarte algo importante..  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<MecosSalados> ojojojojojo
<none> i agree the latest windows still is worse than the latest ubuntu......... but i do prefer windows xp over ubuntu for games and such
<kurtwp_> scriptwarlock: did you try dropping down to recovery mode and delete using aptitude
<gunk13> windows is behind linux? how so?
<scriptwarlock> kurtwp_, using the apt-get autoremove it only displays unable to locate or couldn't find the package, of course i aborted the installation of that package
<none> windows is ...... whats the word........ kinda like a badly written java program
<scriptwarlock> kurtwp_, but a red dot on the top panel keeps displaying the pending deps of that to be installed package
<CaBeTuX> morsnowski: didn't understand the answer
<gunk13> so is it easy to figure out?
<none> windows xp is easy to figure out... if it isn't broken
<morsnowski> CaBeTuX, pici corrected me so please disregard it
<none> trying to fix a broken windows xp is ........ completely impossible
<kurtwp_> scriptwarlock: Well I had issue similar issue and that what I did to get rid of the depends
<none> and trying to prevent windows xp from breaking randomly is ..... even more impossible
<gunk13> but is there good midi software for ubuntu?
<none> nope! lol
<e2b04836> CaBeTuX: update manager -> settings -> release upgrade
<veebull> hello, having some trouble getting squid3 set up... client machines are supposed to be set to use a proxy for their updates, but I'm still getting a ton of 403 errors whenever they try to use the squid proxy
<scriptwarlock> kurtwp_, run aptitude on safe mode?
<e2b04836> what does it say?
<veebull> I think I need to add an acl for the local (internal) network, but I'm not sure...
<n1ckn4me09876543> Windows7 default theme is based off of  KDE theme, which has been going around before win7 was even release and now, win8 like I've said earlier is based off of Ubuntu's Unity, which is already out,    like Internet Explorer, its been copying from other browsers, lol.  If you wanna talk more we can in pm, since this isnt really question/support related topics.
<_SEQ> ahi all
<gunk13> so how would a guy rewrite the code for windows?
<none> gunk13, ..................... there is a project that aims to do that...... i believe reactos
<kurtwp_> scriptwarlock: reboot - hit the shift key - select recovery mode
<veebull> http://paste.ubuntu.com/989497/
<SemenSalado> pici  oh yeah   OMG Dax!  Hay que contarte algo importante..  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<SemenSalado> none  oh yeah  OMG Dax!  Hay que contarte algo importante..  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<SemenSalado> vebull  oh h yyohlj  OMG Dax!  Hay que contarte algo importante..  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<SemenSalado> jajajajaja
<Oer> !ops | SemenSalado
<FloodBot2> SemenSalado: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> SemenSalado: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<SemenSalado> grainne  OMG Dax!  Hay que contarte algo importante..  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<gunk13> how about rewriting ubuntu so that it looked zactly like windows?
<scriptwarlock> kurtwp_, be right back gonna try this on precise. i thought aptitude is dropped already
<CaBeTuX> e2b04836: not show the available upgrade in download manager
<llutz> gunk13: do you have any ubuntu related support question? if not, pls take it to #ubuntu-offtopic , as you've been already told
<kurtwp_> scriptwarlock: note a menus will appear when typing aptitude
<CaBeTuX> e2b04836, Pici : apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work
<phunyguy> how do I stop apt-get from trying to install a broken package from a ppa?  I can't get it to stop trying no matter what I do.
<gunk13> luts, I have small chunks sticking to my ass hairs, could you pick them off for me?
<CaBeTuX> snif :'(
<llutz> Pici: would you pls show gunk13 the door
<e2b04836> ^
 * gunk13 woiggles his lil bummie
<rcsheets> On a system with no GUI greeter, what causes the system startup messages to appear on vt7, and then the active terminal to switch to the getty on vt1?
<escott> rcsheets, plymouth
<rcsheets> escott: thanks! I'll go find and read the fine manual on that :-)
<ohad> hello
<scriptwarlock> kurtwp_, thanks it's working but no need to go safe mode
<escott> rcsheets, don't try and remove it. the entire startup process has been made dependent on it for some god-forsaken reason
<lkrasner> I have a dell studio 1558 with ubuntu 12.04 64 bit.  The screen brightness control keys (fn + f5 and f4) do not work.  I had this problem before on a previous installation and figured out how to fix it.  Now I can't figure it out!! any ideas?
<rcsheets> escott: thanks for the tip. my intention was to reconfigure it, not kill it. i'd like the startup messages to appear on vt1 and then have the getty appear right after the end of the messages. i'd also like the screen not to blank.
<ohad> In my old 10.04 I could drag a file (say jpg) from chromium to the desktop and it would copy itself there. now, with 12.04, this option is disabled. why is that? how can I get this functionality back?
<kurtwp_> scriptwarlock: of you types aptitude in a terminal window
<scriptwarlock> kurtwp_, yes and remove the aborted package
<Daiz_> Heyo, anyone know a way to fully remove a driver from (k)ubuntu? I need to remove the realtek r8169 driver as it doesn't work with my ethernet card. I tried to overwrite it with the r8168 driver, but they seem to interfeer with eachother.
<kurtwp_> scriptwarlock: great
<scriptwarlock> kurtwp_, why can't we have that on a gui way
<krababbel> Daiz_: blacklist it?
<kurtwp_> scriptwarlock: ah don't know
<scriptwarlock> kurtwp_, this is a recurring incident on aborted installation and that pesky pending deps will display
<Daiz_> krababbel, I tried blacklisting it, but it was still using that driver.
<Craigen> I could use some help :) I've this problem with my micrphone when I record or using Skype it get this wierd electric static background noise. I can still hear my voice, but the background noise starts to get people angry :P There is nothing wrong with the mic beacuse i tried it on a windows computer and it works perfecly find there. Anyone knows what could cause this problem? Using 12.04 and ALSA. :) Thanks.
<krababbel> Daiz_: blacklisting prevents that, maybe ubuntu does it differntly
<goolala> how do i delete a rule with ufw: 22/tcp                     ALLOW       45.21.2.23
<scriptwarlock> kurtwp_, anyway big thanks
<dialationstation> pici OMG MrMist!  Hay que contarte algo importante..  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<dialationstation> omg
<phunyguy> nevermind to my previous
<goolala> when I do "ufw delete allow from 45.21.2.23" it said "Could not delete non-existent rule"
<dialationstation> vayanse a la verga!
<dialationstation> OMG MrMist!  Hay que contarte algo importante..  Tengo muchas ganas de violar tu culito apretado hasta que te desangres por el ano.  Fumaré el cristal para poderme venir tantas veces hasta el punto de llenar tu puto recto con mi semen.  ajajajaja   Serás mi puto. :D
<FloodBot2> dialationstation: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morsnowski> CaBeTuX, did you get it ?
<phunyguy> in case anyone is wondering, rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/offending-package* did the trick.
<Oer> Daiz_, here is a howto > http://www.foxhop.net/realtek-dropping-packets-on-linux-ubuntu-and-fedora
<llutz> goolala: "sudo ufw delete allow from 45.21.2.23 to any port 22"
<Daiz_> Oer, that's excactly what I have done already. it shows the r8169 driver on the blacklist, but lspci -v shows both the r8169 and r8168 driver as active.
<CaBeTuX> no morsnowski
<morsnowski> try sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<CaBeTuX> morsnowski: try it several times with the command
<morsnowski> well that worked for me
<goolala> thanks llutz
<llutz> goolala: did it work? stolen from http://pka.engr.ccny.cuny.edu/~jmao/node/28 :)
<CaBeTuX> repository will be a local problem?
<IsmAvatar> Just wondering why does 7z not come preinstalled in ubuntu?
<vlt> Hello. How to create a local “mirror” directory that debootstrap can use when installing a base system?
<schnuffle> IsmAvatar: apt-mirror can create a local cache
<schnuffle> Ooops sorry was for vlt
<krababbel> Oer: Daiz_ funny, I haven't got a single dropped packet here
<schnuffle> vlt: apt-mirror can create a local cache
<vlt> schnuffle: Thank you.
<kunji> I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question or not, because I'm not sure what's at fault here, but here's the problem.  About a week ago I was able to get upload speeds of 200-300 kB/sec (downloading from my server to my laptop at a remote location).  Now I get < 1 kB/sec, I have not changed my setup at all.  The problem my be Comcast related, but my download speeds are all still good, so unless they are intentionally chopping
<nannes> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<linsys> I'm new to Ubuntu (RHEL guy here) and I'm trying to enable kdump on some servers, i want to make sure I can generate cores with "MagicKeys" and send the core dump to an NFS mount point however I don't seem to be able to find the /etc/kdump.conf file.. perhaps I'm missing a package I have installed  linux-crashdump
<linsys> can I use kernel.core_pattern in /etc/sysctl.conf to specify an NFS mount?
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> how does one restart mysql in ubuntu?
<linsys> /etc/init.d/mysql stop; /etc/init.d/mysql start
<yeehaw> sam555: /etc/init.d/mysqld restart
<crv93> I installed ubuntu and now I got windows 7 AND ubuntu. How can I uninstall windows 7?
<sam555> yeehaw
<yeehaw> sam555: yes
<sam555> yeehaw: do I need to be outside of init.d to do this?
<yeehaw> sam555: nope
<jbroome> ./mysql restart
<yeehaw> sam555: Do you get an error?
<sam555> yeah
<sam555> permission denied
<kunji> crv93: The best way is probably to use a partition manager like gparted to claim that portion of the drive for ubuntu, or just use it as a storage partition.
<jbroome> sudo ./mysql restart
<yeehaw> sam555: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<sam555> worked! thanks!
<yeehaw> sam555: welcome
<crv93> Kunji: How exactly do I get this partition manager
<rfictus> how to get the pidkin messenger icon back to quick launch ?
<escott> crv93, gparted is on the livecd
<kunji> crv93: you can get it from the ubuntu repositories and do it from withing Ubuntu, or you can use a live cd, it is usually included on the Ubuntu livecd I believe, just be careful not to lose your data by accident
<yeehaw> crv93: You can also open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update && apt-get install gparted
<ThePendulum> How hard is it to configure Ubuntu Server as a NAS?
<yeehaw> ThePendulum: You could configure samba or nfs and share your files
<crv93> Okay I'll try this out. Thanks
<atrus> anybody noticing things terribly wrong with packages.ubuntu.com today? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apt
<kunji> crv93: heres some general info for it  http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<crv93> Also, does Microsoft Office run on ubuntu?
<yeehaw> crv93: Nope, try libreoffice or openoffice
<kunji> crv93: not without wine or ... what was the name of that other one again?
<Odd-rationale> crv93: Some people have reported to get it working somewhat using Wine
<crv93> What about itunes?
<rolandb> can anyone help me get a Cisco AM10 USB NIC working? This thing is a doozy.. running lubuntu 11.04
<kunji> crv93: Yeah, Wine, or you could try CrossOver, it's kind of what they aim for (CrossOver is paid, but they're major contributors to Wine).
<espineteypim> hello
<zykotick9> crv93: if you need MS Office and iTunes - sticking with windows might be your best bet
<yeehaw> rolandb: Did you try the restricted drivers installer?
<kunji> crv93: Actually CrossOver has a free trial in the software center right now I think, so you could check it out first and see how you like it.
<Odd-rationale> crv93: we have other software such as rhythmbox (default in 12.04) that does much of what iTunes does.
<rolandb> yeehaw, u mean "Additional Drivers" in the system menu?
<espineteypim> i wish make a usb hard disk, I had the ubuntu partitions and one NTFS
<yeehaw> rolandb: That!
<espineteypim> but this HD only works in a computer, the rest grub dont find the SO
<vfw> a word of advice for crv93    Android
<Sheldon23> crv93, I've not had luck getting iTunes to run properly on Wine.  I've used Rhythmbox to sync my iPhone and upload songs, but it took AGES.
<rolandb> yeehaw, ya no luck :(
<yeehaw> rolandb: There's a thread here, but it kinda looks like a dead end: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1808690
<espineteypim> how i can make it to load the ubuntu partition in their boot without fail ?
<kunji> Rhythmbox has been hit or miss for me over the last few versions of Ubuntu with different apple devices, might as well try it though :P
<Odd-rationale> espineteypim: Are you trying to install Ubuntu to a USB hard drive?
<Sheldon23> kunji, It's good enough for transferring songs but resetting iOS o the iPhone etc .. doesn't work.  Have to rely on the POS software that is iTunes.
<admiral0> hello. on ubuntu there's email notification even if evolution is not in execution
<admiral0> how do you achieve that
<espineteypim> odd-rationale: yes, thats it. I already done it, but the device only works in one computer
<kunji> Sheldon23: Yeah, agreed, it's ok though I use an Archos ^_^, just the rest of my family that brings me their apple troubles...
<admiral0> i installed evolution on gentoo and it doesn't do anything
<espineteypim> in another one the grub loads but don't found the partition
<kunji> espineteypim: did you make sure to install grub to the usb instead of the local HD?
<espineteypim> I already use labels than uuid in the grub.cfg but nothing. Must be some form of configure grub for get their device like the same
<espineteypim> yeah
<espineteypim> the grub loads, and I put it in the bios for load
<kunji> espineteypim: hmm, not sure, it worked pretty easily for me back in 9.10 I haven't really tried since though.
<rolandb> yeehaw, ya that link is where i started
<espineteypim> and everything in the comp load except that partition
<crappycomputerow> anyone know how i can copy a iso to usb? xburn doesnt do it
<yeehaw> rolandb: And this? http://mvtechjourney.wordpress.com/2012/03/02/cisco-valet-connector-am10-rt2870-on-ubuntu-12/
<Odd-rationale> crappycomputerow: use the startp disk creator
<rolandb> this cisco is a turd... can anyone recommend a cheap USB Wifi NIC for use with Kismet on Lubuntu?
<kunji> crappycomputerow: a bit for bit copy?  You can use dd
<espineteypim> yeah, I think it's something more obscure, the ntfs is a resized partition and I leaved the ubuntu in a extended part
<crappycomputerow> thnku odd perfect
<espineteypim> I thinked in move the partition to right (ntfs) and leave to ubuntu be the first in the device
<espineteypim> but the gparted moving is excesive slow, I don't have all these hours
<Odd-rationale> espineteypim: also might want to try having ubuntu as a primary partition not an extended partition
<espineteypim> yeah, I think that will be the solution
<espineteypim> some idea for resize more fast than gparted a ntfs partition ?
<yeehaw> rolandb: Anything that supports monitoring. So this might help http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=faq&DokuWiki=95a383335e86378529236960c76c9ba7#what_is_the_best_wireless_card_to_buy
<rolandb> thanks yeehaw ... this is too much time to invest in a 20$ card.
<yeehaw> rolandb: I've been there before :-)
<yeehaw> rolandb: If you follow the link in that faq you will finds lots of supported cards/sticks
<sambagirl> Dependency is not satisfiable: libcsync0 how do i satisfy this?
<yeehaw> sambagirl: sudo apt-get update -qq && apt-cache search libcsync
<sambagirl> thanks yeeehaw
<Gup> Hi, since 12.04 it seems you cant click on a unity app icon to display all its windows like you could in 11.10.  I have found alt-` but its not very intuitive, especially for users who struggle to remember keyboard short-cuts.  can this be re-enabled or are there alternatives?
<yeehaw> sambagirl: If you don't get any usable results, you should add a repo that contains that package
<GreekX> hi all
<nannes> I can't remove plymouth splash screen. I either removed "splash quiet" from grub config file and --purged all plymouth-theme*
<donvito> is it true that ubuntu is shutting down in 2014?
<nannes> What should I do?
<sambagirl> ok thanks yeehaw
<vfw> donvito: Where the heck did you hear that?
<sidney_> I want to know if there is a command to reset my desktop
<Areckx> I would like to be able to set up an ftp server, I can use it for many things, such as leaving documents for co workers. How do I do this in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, and how can I make sure only I have write access?
<vlt> sidney_: What does “reset” mean to you?
<shaneo> Hi guys when running winecfg (wine1.5.4)(amd64) via terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/989590/ any assitence would be appreciated
<vlt> Hello. On 12.04 I want to install a lightweight desktop environment. Which is the one with the least packages to download?
<sidney_> vlt last night i changed some settings now the desktop has a 2 inch border
<Marzata> vlt: Xfce
<Marzata> vlt: also xmonad
<auronandace> !lubuntu | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Mc2992> Why is Ubuntu more laggy then XP on my laptop??  That doesn't seem right.  Should I update drivers or something.
<sidney_> vlt compiz --replace restarts compiz I need something like that for the desktop
<shaneo> Mc2992, see if theres any proprietary drivers for your video card
<Mc2992> Okay where should I look for them on the ATI webiste??
<Gup> Hi, since 12.04 it seems you cant click on the active unity app icon to display all its windows like you could in 11.10.  I have found alt-` but its not very intuitive, especially for users who struggle to remember keyboard shortcuts.  can this be re-enabled or are there any other ways to see all open windows for an app?alternatives?
<none> Mc2992, ...... windows xp is 10 years old..... ubuntu is going to be slower... especially anything higher than 10.04
<Mc2992> KK Thanks.
<none> a FRESH windows xp runs pretty fast even on 1 ghz machines....... a "stale" windows xp will be unuseable on 1ghz machines doing anything serious
<Mc2992> I got a Gateway laptop with an Athlon64 2.4 proc
<ohad> sometimes I get a duplicate chromium button on dash. one with a "link" to all the open windows of chromium and the original one that when I press, can open a new chromium window. why does this happen?
<Mc2992> But only 1gb of ram
<none> Mc2992, u should be doing quite fast if your graphics drivers are correctly working
<none> try glx-gears
<MonkeyDust> Mc2992  none please take that conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mc2992> my bad.
<none> demo utility glxgears provides a rough estimate of the speed of the 3D
<none> sorry MonkeyDust away i go!
<mfree> foot fetsh
<mfree> foot fetish
<sidhekin> Hi!  Since upgrading to 12.04, we seem to be accumulating CRON processes.  One more every minute.  Has anyone else seen this, or does anyone have a clue to why it keeps starting more?
<kaddi> Hi guys, I upgraded to 12.04 yesterday and ever since then skype crashes during the identification with this error message;  Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 667: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed! Is there any fix? I tried the static version with no success
<none> mfree, is this a clean install? possibly an older install of ubuntu is altering the normal behavior
<kaddi> is there an alternative client for the skype protocol besides skype?
<ohad> kaddi, good question! I know pidgin can't connect to skype for text-chat. I wonder if there's something for audio/video
<kaddi> but with pidgin, don't you need to have skype installed and it just launches skype?
<Aethelred> Upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 (Lucid), x86_64. Having video issues. Running Nvidia 8800GTS. Symptoms: resizing some things (a terminal window, for example) results in a temporary hang. Once app windows are up I can click in one to select it, but alt-tabbing to switch results in another short (5-15 second) hang - mouse won't move, etc. It seems to happen with anything that involves animation. Lots of screen-redraws are wonky. I get weird fra
<mcb_2> kaddi: You also must have "pidgin-skype"
<Aethelred> Anyone familiar enough to help me sort it out?
<MonkeyDust> !patience| Aethelred
<ubottu> Aethelred: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sam555> how do I get mysql to start running on ubuntu
<Marzata> kaddi: no. Skype protocol is not open.
<sam555> i keep getting this error ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<angpyxa> 11
<angpyxa> 11
<angpyxa> 22
<angpyxa> 33
<FloodBot1> angpyxa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gup> kaddi, i believe skype is close source and there are no alternative clients.  i looked a year or so ago with no luck.  if you find one let me know! ;)
<Aethelred> *heh*  that wasn't impatience... that was just me finally asking the question.  :)
<stanigator> what's the easiest way to delete all the files ending in "~" inside a directory (including its subdirectories)?
<MonkeyDust> stanigator  rm -r
<kaddi> Does this help troubleshoot the issue in any way" [11677.321515] process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT
<stanigator> MonkeyDust: i thought that command doesn't include its subdirectories?
<MonkeyDust> kaddi  i guess it's skype related, not ubuntu related
<miwa> stanigator: it does include the subdirectories of directories ending in ~
<MonkeyDust> stanigator  create a random directory with subdirectories, then try if rm -r works
<kaddi> well it was working just fine before the ubuntu upgrade
<kaddi> and i didn't update skype
<miwa> stanigator: what you're probably looking for is something along the lines of find . --type f --iname '*~' --exec rm {} \;
<MonkeyDust> kaddi  skype works fine here
<HyperNerdV2> Hi all, how does one show a list of the mounted drives?
<MonkeyDust> HyperNerdV2  mount
<HyperNerdV2> thanks
<kaddi> i'll try the time-proven method of uninstalling/reinstalling
<kaddi> lol
<MonkeyDust> kaddi  maybe you have to delete some hidden .config file, too
<A2GJeff> Hello everyone, I have a quick question. Does anyone know an alternative to spawn/expect that will allow me to automate a program's installation through Ubuntu shell?
<A2GJeff> I have to start a program, login, determine a path, and update a program, and I'm running the shellscript on a cron job to check for updates
<A2GJeff> however, I cannot do spawn, because the way the program must be launched isnt acceptable for spawn
<morfeo> Hello friens somebody know how activate wireless in 12.4
<morfeo> in Dell Vostro 1000
<kaddi> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 667: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<kaddi> how do i find out where/what dl-open.c and ld.so belong?
<qubuntu> whenever I log off from Ubuntu, the whole computer goes blank. does anyone know why that happens? i have to force shutdown my computer and restart.
<vlt> kaddi: `dpkg -S <file>`
<kaddi> ty
<HyperNerdV2> Gents, I'm have a full HD that's unable to boot. when I rm files and then do a df is still shows as 100 used.. any idea what's going on?
<HyperNerdV2> 100%
<RingZer0> so -- it's been a while since i've used linux and I want my printer to work.  i connected to cups on 631 - clicked 'browse' and it did not find the USB printer.  I clicked 'Add' and I _think_ it found it as it says under local printers: HP Printer (HPLIP) -- but the next screen is expecting a URI.  What should I place here?  The host name of the printer?
<kaddi> is your rm maybe alias'd to something?
<donvito> 28.02.2012 - ??? ????????? ?? ???????? - ??????? - ?????????? ?????????
<donvito> 13.03.2012 - ???? ????????? ?? ???????? - ??????? ?? ??? ????????? - ????????-???????????
<donvito> ?????? ?? ???? ????????? - ??????????? ??????
<kaddi> at work our rm is aliased to a mv /this/is/our/wastebin
<FloodBot1> donvito: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bambanx> hi
<MonkeyDust> HyperNerdV2  maybe some hidden .thrash file
<HyperNerdV2> hum…
<Bubo> hello
<Bubo> i've been trying to boot from USB, but I can't any idea why?
<Bubo> i did change in bios to USB-HDD
<sidhekin> HyperNerdV2 could be something is writing?
<matanya> jono: ping
<HyperNerdV2> where is the stock trash file?
<HyperNerdV2> folder
<jono> matanya, hey
<matanya> hi, can I pm you please?
<Bubo> I made a bootable ubuntu 12.04 usb, but I can't boot into it.. any idea why
<matanya> @ jono ^
<jono> matanya, sure
<MonkeyDust> Bubo  what happens when you try?
<Bubo> Nothing, it just goes into grub and gives me the option to boot into linux
<Bubo> the one i have now
<Tecanh> is chat on here anonymous?
<Bubo> ubnutu 11.10
<qubuntu> Does anyone know what is the keyboard shortcut to go back in a browser? Apparently backspace doesn't work. ;)
<MonkeyDust> Bubo  can you use the arrows in the grub menu?
<Bubo> yes
<Bubo> its the same when i dont put in the usb..
<MonkeyDust> Bubo  does it freez after you hit enter?
<e2b04836> Tecanh: do you have a question?
<Bubo> No, it boots into ubuntu 11.10
<qubuntu> Nevermind guys, I just found out that alt + left arrow and alt + right arrow are the back and forward buttons for Chrome. :)
<Bubo> it's working normally
<Bubo> like there isn't any bootable usb plugged in
<Tecanh> e2b04836: im just wondering if theres anonyminity in irc chats
<A2GJeff> Hello everyone, I have a quick question. Does anyone know an alternative to spawn/expect that will allow me to automate a program's installation through Ubuntu shell?
<A2GJeff> however, I cannot do spawn, because the way the program must be launched isnt acceptable for spawn
<A2GJeff> I have to start a program, login, determine a path, and update a program, and I'm running the shellscript on a cron job to check for updates
<MonkeyDust> Bubo  if it's a live cd, what do you expect it to do, exactly?
<e2b04836> Tecanh: it depends what you class as anonymity however this channel is logged and the logs are publicly available
<Bubo> MonkeyDust it's on USB not a CD.. I expect it to boot into ubuntu 12.04 from where I can install it..
<bambanx> hello
<Bubo> Not into this ubuntu 11.10 that I have at the moment
<Tecanh> e2b04836: is my ip available to anyone on the chat?
<MonkeyDust> Bubo  ok, now i'm getting it
<e2b04836> Tecanh: yes
<Bubo> MonkeyDust any idea how to fix it?
<grainne> Tecanh: o.T. yes it is IRC, but freenode allows to use cloaks, or you could use SASL and TOR if u want semi-anonymity http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/connecting-to-freenode-using-tor-sasl/ but i think this is an offtopic question related to ubuntu
<Bubo> I really want to try ubuntu 12.04
<Tecanh> thanks grainne
<MonkeyDust> Bubo  only thing that comes to my mind, is MD5 check, but i've never used it
<RingZer0> so -- it's been a while since i've used linux and I want my printer to work.  i connected to cups on 631 - clicked 'browse' and it did not find the USB printer.  I clicked 'Add' and I _think_ it found it as it says under local printers: HP Printer (HPLIP) -- but the next screen is expecting a URI.  What should I place here?  The host name of the printer?  e.g. socket://HP77E70F or socket://HP77E70F:9100 ??
<qubuntu>   Bubo did you follow this tutorial http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Bubo> I created the bootable usb stick on Ubuntu
<Bubo> i tried the startup disk creator, and also tried unetbootin
<qubuntu> Ah ok.
<escott> Bubo, you might need to change the boot order in the bios
<Bubo> I did that escott.. i set up USB-HDD as first
<Bubo> i even removed Hard-Disk form the list, but same thing..
<qubuntu> does Diablo 3 work on Ubuntu?
<escott> Bubo, have you successfully booted usb disks on this system in the past?
<lauratika> i have a question how can a wbesite sniff when im using tor? should be via java scripts rigth? so diseabling java scripts should prevent the website sniffing tor rigth?
<Bubo> yes escott
<RingZer0> qubuntu: follow the wine guide for WoW
<qubuntu> okay, thanks RingZer0
<RingZer0> np
<RingZer0> ... now if i could find someone that can help me print :)
<sam555> how do I start mysql if it keeps getting this error ERROR 2013 (HY000) at line 16355: Lost connection to MySQL server during query
<escott> Bubo, odd. I would check if that usb can boot another system just in case its a bad usb
<RingZer0> I should have waited till after my mortgage paperwork was done before changing OSes
<Bubo> ok escott i will try that.. brb
<Fallout301> shoulda done a dual boot RingZer0
<Fallout301> if u had the space
<Daiz__> Bubo, Do you have the option to boot usb-zip? that's what it's called for me when booting 12.04 live usb.
<sidney_1> I just installed LXDE and whae i log in My desktop problem is gone so can gnome be uninstalled and reinstalled
<Fallout301> depending on what ur situation is anyway RingZer0
<RingZer0> Fallout301: yeah.  its just i've used it on servers for sooooo long, and thought "hey, this'll be easy"
<A2GJeff> I need assistance in Ubuntu Shell scripting, anyone decent at it?
<RingZer0> but how do i tell if the printer has port 9100 open when its a usb printer?
<RingZer0> or how do I know what the 'uri' is when there is not any check that appears (that i can tell)
<RingZer0> i have went through all the help pages too :P
<kaddi> how do I fix this error: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 667: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed! dpkg -S says ld.so belongs to libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<Fallout301> does this printer have wifi capabilities?
<RingZer0> they all cater to network printers .
<RingZer0> nope ... old phootsmart ... (2 yr old, lol)
<kaddi> or libc6, libc6:i386, libc-bin, libc6-i386: /etc/ld.so.conf.d
<Fallout301> ah
<Fallout301> hm shouldnt there be a driver in hplip for it? bit surprising
<RingZer0> i have driver
<Fallout301> ah
<RingZer0> its in the list to select from
<Aethelred> RingZer0: my printer's URI is: socket://192.168.1.105:9100
<RingZer0> Aethelred: not a network printer.
<Aethelred> RingZer0: if you're wondering about which port... why not just try 9100 first?
<Fallout301> so the issue is its not reading it from usb?
<Aethelred> RingZer0: ahh....
<RingZer0> Aethelred: its usb
<RingZer0> i see it under "local printers" as soon as i click add
<MonkeyDust> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RingZer0> you'd think it'd be able to 'detect' it
<RingZer0> i know windows creates a psudeo usb port
<A2GJeff> I need assistance in Ubuntu Shell scripting, anyone decent at it?
<qubuntu> RingZero did you make sure your USB cable of your printer is connected to both the Printer and your Laptop/Computer?
<RingZer0> A2GJeff: ur prolly looking for #bash
<Aethelred> RingZer0: hang on... I once had a printer hooked up directly... let me check if I still have that
<RingZer0> sweet.
<Bubo> escott on the other pc the same thing happened, but it seems there is option to check first priority on hard disk boot, there is the main hard disk and the usb as options there. I guess i should change that.. ill try it here now :)
<ohad> sometimes I get a duplicate chromium button on dash. one with a "link" to all the open windows of chromium and the original one that when I press, can open a new chromium window. why does this happen? is it fixable? it's not temporary. I had it in a couple of sessions
<Fallout301> RingZer0, ive got the only printer that doesnt have its own frinkin driver in hplip lol, 3050 j610, pretty irritating
<new> hola
<Fallout301> heard the j510 driver works, but.. yea irritating, so i know the woes
<escott> Bubo, try the different usb boot options (ie usb-hdd and usb-iso) because those usb livecds are carefully designed to be bootable in a dozen different ways (its kinda cool how they do it all)
<A2GJeff> RingZer0: bash sent me here :(
<RingZer0> it looks like my uri should say: usb:/dev/usb/lp0  (per screenshots of old article found here http://osr600doc.sco.com/en/PR_gimpprint/x456.html)
<RingZer0> A2GJeff: oh, sry, then, go for it, ask away :)
<de> join
<A2GJeff> RingZer0: I have a terminal program that I need to automate with a script, however I need to input commands into this program, with delays of time inbetween
<A2GJeff> RingZer0: I tried spawn/expect but it doesnt work, so I'm looking for alternatives
<tomoyuki28jp> I'm about to sell a server machine. Is there a way to delete all the data without any CD-R/DVD?
<auronandace> tomoyuki28jp: usb?
<tomoyuki28jp> auronandace: boot from usb?
<morsnowski> raid system ?
<auronandace> tomoyuki28jp: indeed, you could blank it from there
<RingZer0> does /dev/hpet sounds like a printer?
<tomoyuki28jp> morsnowski: yes, it is raid.
<morsnowski> reinitialise the raid
<MonkeyDust> tomoyuki28jp  you mean overwrite all data that are on it?
<tomoyuki28jp> auronandace: I see, thanks
<tomoyuki28jp> MonkeyDust: yes
<Aethelred> RingZer0: pretty sure it was: usb://EPSON%20Stylus%20CX6000     ... which I recall was unusual at that time.  Usually it's:  usb://<make>/<model>
<A2GJeff> RingZer0: any ideas?
<Aethelred> RingZer0: the %20  are escaped spaces
<RingZer0> A2GJeff: it seems to be usb://hostname
<RingZer0> Aethelred: ^
<A2GJeff> lol
<A2GJeff> I was like :|
<MonkeyDust> tomoyuki28jp  hope you know what you're doing, backup first, if needed http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/03/how-to-intentionally-screw-up-and-wipe.html
<RingZer0> A2GJeff: sleep: http://ss64.com/bash/sleep.html -- again, #bash -- lol
<Aethelred> RingZer0: it's an HP printer?
<RingZer0> Aethelred: yeah.
<A2GJeff> RingZer0: its not the Sleep command I have an issue with, its the alternative to spawn/expect
<RingZer0> Aethelred: i know its hostname, so i'll give that a try.
<A2GJeff> RingZer0: I am unable to spawn that program
<Aethelred> RingZer0: have you looked here?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
 * RingZer0 hugs Aethelred 
<L0tt0> I have an old laptop that I want to install ubuntu on, I have Lubuntu and got an error that says I need "cmov". that is is missing..
<L0tt0> it is *
<Aethelred> RingZer0: good luck. Personally, I avoid printers. They are evil. But I'd be happy if you fixed your problem.   :)
<escott> L0tt0, ???? cmov like the x86 instruction cmov???? how old is this laptop? where are you seeing this message? what version of ubuntu (architecture) are you trying to install?
<killtrace> ok I need help,me and my girlfriend r hook up on same router,she's using windows and me ubuntu,how can I remotely shudown her PC bc she's driving me crazy with uTorrents downloads -.-
<tomoyuki28jp> Is that possible to delete all the data from grub? (To sell the machine.)
<sidhekin> Trying again, with some more detail ... the cron process starts a CRON process every minute (and one more every hour), and when this CRON process has run whatever it was meant to run, it goes to STAT=D ("uninterruptable sleep"), and does not terminate.
<auronandace> killtrace: consult your routers manual
<Fallout301> tomoyuki28jp, couldnt you just use a live disk perhaps and edit your grub config?
<L0tt0> Iit is an old laptop.. error message This Kernal requires the following features not available on your cpu : cmov. Please use a kernal compatible with your CPU.  I downloaded and burned Lubuntu 12.10 to CD to install
<RingZer0> when i type in lsusb i do not even see the device
<RingZer0> hp-setup binary looks like what I need
<escott> tomoyuki28jp, what you might want to do is install a minimal OS (just a command line linux) like ubuntu-minimal to a small partition and then use that to nuke the rest of the system
<RingZer0> but the bus | device id I do not see
<killtrace> yeah I can plugg her out but she will see it,on windows it's easy it's just net view,ping host name,shutdown -i,that brings add PC options to shutdown and it's done,but on ubuntu I tried smbtree I can only see her name but I can't ping
 * RingZer0 kicks self in face
<RingZer0> i'm not even going to say what it was
<MonkeyDust> tomoyuki28jp  escott why not erase it by using a live cd or usb ?
<escott> L0tt0, thats an ancient laptop then. probably over 10 years old. you would need an i586 build which you probably won't find for ubuntu
<auronandace> RingZer0: fret not kind sir, we all have those types of moments
<L0tt0> do you know of a light linux with gui I might be able to use?
<MonkeyDust> L0tt0  lubuntu
<L0tt0> hate to install w98 on it, that was what it came with back in the day
<escott> L0tt0, you might try debian as that will be most comfortable for you coming from ubuntu
<Fallout301> i find lubuntu to be a little weighty and overall... icky
<gr33n7007h> killtrace, et rpc shutdown -I IP addr -U theusername
<gr33n7007h> killtrace, net rpc shutdown -I IP addr -U theusername
<L0tt0> lubuntu is what I get the eror message with
<Fallout301> xubuntu seems lighter in my tests
<Fallout301> both in a low powered VM and on my girlfriend's computer xubuntu runs WAY better, so u might wanna check out Xubuntu L0tt0
<L0tt0> whatever I use, my cpu does not have the cmov, whatever that is
<zykotick9> Fallout301: lxde is quite a bit lighter then xfce
<scoffin> trying to use ndiswrapper with ubuntu 12.04.... anyone can help?
<HyperNerdV2> grrrr, I can't find the trash in 10.04 via the CLI… anyone know where it might be?
<L0tt0> if xbuntu requires it. I am still out of luck
<zykotick9> !trash | HyperNerdV2
<ubottu> HyperNerdV2: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<trism> scoffin: install ndiswrapper-dkms, the module is no longer included in the kernel by default
<HyperNerdV2> ubottu: thanks… I'll have a look
<ubottu> HyperNerdV2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HyperNerdV2> zykotick9:  thanks
<scoffin> trism.... ahh, the ndiswrapper.ko is there?
<Fallout301> zykotick9, is that so? interesting wonder why it runs so.. overall crappy on the computers i've tried it on
<trism> scoffin: it will be built by dkms one you install that package
<zykotick9> Fallout301: dunno, i'm not personally a fan of either lxde or xfce myself.
<scoffin> wow, that is a big help already, I couldn't fine ndiswrapper.ko :-)
<escott> L0tt0, I'm fairly certain there are no i586 variants of ubuntu. I think everything is built to i686
<scoffin> *find
<Fallout301> zykotick9, i mostly like xfce because im a diehard fan of Gnome 2, and xfce is the closest thing thats light that compares
<L0tt0> okdoie, thanks... maybe vector
<zykotick9> Fallout301: gnome2 will probably be my fav DE of all times - but i've moved on... (to lighter things)
<escott> L0tt0, if you cant find a debian i586 (which is possible) try gentoo or slackware where you could specify the machine architecture
<notNicolas> yeah ok this is silly
<notNicolas> if I plug in my cable to charge my laptop, the charge doesn't go up. it just stops going down.
<L0tt0> ok, thank you
<notNicolas> or so the indicator applet is telling me
<Areckx> I might want to setup a server
<MonkeyDust> Areckx  use tasksel (task select)
<Fallout301> Areckx, if you find a good tutorial lemme know, I've been wantin to
<quad3datwork> hi, anyone got openldap password policy to work correctly here? can't see to set cn=config overlay
<scoffin> trism:  that was all I needed, I had all the old stuff already working :-)
<trism> scoffin: excellent
<pfifo> what are my options for a linux to linux remote desktop?
<geirha> pfifo: freenx, vnc, x2go ...
<iceroot> pfifo: freenx, vnc, ssh -X, x2go
<iceroot> pfifo:  i would prefer freenx
<pfifo> ahh vnc, that was what i was trying to remember thanks
<thesearchengine> a new revolutionary search engine : http://thesearchengine.fr (facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/TheSearchEngine)
<geirha> pfifo: Yeah, vnc server is built in; "Remote desktop"
<Mischinka> How do you upgrade apache to 2.4.2 from 2.2.22
<thesearchengine> http://thesearchengine.fr
<geirha> pfifo: Apparently changed name to "Desktop sharing" in 12.04
<pfifo> geirha, trying to get a kvm running in the background and I remember using vnc in conjunction with the hurd images,  just couldnt for the life of me remember what it was
<MonkeyDust> thesearchengine  wrong channel
<geirha> pfifo: Ah, then vnc would indeed be a good choice
<pfifo> geirha, well actually ssh -X is going to be the primary... but I might need vnc, so ill make sure it works
<newbiedemon1> hola gente q tal?
<pfifo> !es | newbiedemon1
<ubottu> newbiedemon1: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Mischinka> Error!     (98)Address already in use: AH00072: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<newbiedemon1> alguien sabe si hay canal de blacktrack
<luciferis_> i've no sound sin ce updated to12.04, either my side bar, doesn'y disappear when oppening applications
<luciferis_> can you help please
<escott> !backtrack | newbiedemon1
<ubottu> newbiedemon1: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<DropsOfSerenity> what is the command to launch the unity-2d-launcher individually? previously it was unity-2d-launcher, but in 12.04 with it installed, the command is not there
<bandit5432> gnome-settings-daemon error find info here or #gnome?
<luciferis_> wright but is still ubuntu no?
<dat789> how to check what is in my PCi-E ?
<bandit5432> failed to get edid: unable to get EDID for output error applying color profile
<escott> bandit5432, if you can connect through a digital connection dvi or hdmi try that
<andersj> hiya
<andersj> i'm having trouble with realtime scheduling in jackd.. if i start qjackcrl as root i have no problems.. but as a my regualr user i get alot of errors
<andersj> how do find out which group i must join?
<bandit5432> escott, connecting with dvi
<bandit5432> the error should not effect the application of color profiles
<andersj> anyone?
<losers> What file on Ubuntu server do I need to edit to actually have /etc/resolv.conf updated? I can't manually edit it because it warns that it's going to be overwriten.
<bandit5432> escott, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/863359/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 863359 in gnome-settings-daemon "color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to get edid: unable to get EDID for output" [Medium,Fix released]
<losers> resolvconf is installed, but not enough reliable info on actually updating it.
<escott> andersj, you need to modify /etc/security/limits.conf
<escott> andersj, http://puredata.info/docs/tutorials/HowToRunPDWithRealtimePriorityInUbuntu
<krababbel> andersj: did you look at pulseaudio realtime scheduler?
<andersj> krababbel, nope.. where can i find that?
<andersj> and what shall i look for... you swedish btw?
<dat789> help me please... I need help to update my graphic driver
<fearphage> anyone know what's up witht he chromium-daily ppa? it's been 404 for ages
<krababbel> andersj: not swedish, pulse has a good wiki, it has a realitme option, but i've never used it with jack
<TomLM> My dell laptop refuses to boot after it started "SANE"
<dat789> I've got a Radeon HD 4870
<TomLM> Can someone help me please?
<MonkeyDust> fearphage  ppas are not supported here and daily builds are unstable
<krababbel> andersj: also a #pulseaudio channel
<andersj> escott.. i have a file called /etc/security/limits.conf.d/audio.conf.disabled
<fearphage> MonkeyDust: is there a place i can go to discuss the missing precise dists in the ppa?
<MonkeyDust> fearphage  contact the maintainer of the ppa, the guy who created it
<Mischinka> Can someone tell me how to fix this error: E: Package file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-amd64_Packages is out of sync.
<krababbel> losers: /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<ohad> chromium won't get updated in 12.04??
<Mischinka> It happened right after i installed apache 2.4.2
<dat789> @Pici: Are you there?
<andersj> it has 2 lines that begins with @audio
<engammalsko1> Can someone help me change the sendmail sender address? Where's the config file, what do I need to change?
<escott> andersj, sure check that. you need to make it so some group can do realtime
<fearphage> MonkeyDust: can you help me nail that down? http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources is what's 404'ing http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ precise is just not listed here
<krababbel> losers: there is a help page about it http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<MonkeyDust> fearphage  cant help and this is not the right place to come for help
<andersj> escott, is that the @audio -rtprio 99 and next line @audio -memlock unlimited?
<bandit5432> escott, thanks for the help i iwll try and get a hold of Richard Hughes on gimpnet
<andersj> escott, should i just remove the .disabled from the filename?
<fearphage> MonkeyDust: well chromium said that ubuntu maintained the repro. now i'm not sure where to go. thanks for your help though
<escott> andersj, @audio -rtprio 99 means that a member of the audio group could switch to realtime priority 99. so yes probably removing the .disabled would be enough
<andersj> escott, and log out and in again?=
<Mischinka> Does anyone have any idea how to fix this? E: Package file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-amd64_Packages is out of sync.
<MonkeyDust> !pm| ohad if nobody replies, nobody knows the answer, dont feel ignored
<ubottu> ohad if nobody replies, nobody knows the answer, dont feel ignored: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<escott> andersj, i'd probably reboot as i have no idea what kernel process needs to reread the config. is this selinux?
<andersj> ubuntustudio
<ch33z> this be odd
<escott> andersj, no i mean maybe restarting selinux (if it is even enabled would be enough) probably simpler to reboot
<andersj> alrigt.. reboot then.. later dudes
<ohad> so no one knows whether chromium will or won't get updated in 12.04 whenever google issues a new version?
<DoFoT9__> alright
<DoFoT9__> I need help with this for some reason it works with other domains
<DoFoT9__> but this domain works right now
<DoFoT9__> i copied all the info and replaced them with a new domain
<DoFoT9__> but still nothing ideas?
<escott> ohad, if it is like firefox you get security updates but not major version bumps
<DoFoT9__> not sure if i should paste bin this
<DoFoT9__> the pastebin file i was gonna post is a db.domain.com file
<woxs> i, I have a problem. I cannot change the language of a Ubuntu 12.04 fresh install
<woxs> the language support program crashes when trying to save the language
<DoFoT9__> woxs wait your turn
<woxs> ok
<DoFoT9__> and use pastebin to post text
<aaas> anyone know of a channel I should go to or would like to discuss the following:  i get spam from my brother, that is also sent to several family members (in the To field), this is not mere spoofing, where do spammers strip this contact info from and how does one fill that hole?
<fearphage> Mischinka: have you tried: sudo apt-get update ?
<escott> aaas, they probably compromised one of your families computers at some point with a virus that sent the address book back home
<ohad> is there a way to add something to the ppa so chromium will get updated in 12.04?
<escott> ohad, there may be a ppa for chromium
<szal> aaas: most probably virus-infected Windows machines; the malware harvests address books
<ohad> cool
<aaas> escott szal, have an example
<aaas> people say this all the time, but it could also be a comprimized account
<aaas> or a bad webstie
<aaas> that someone regiestered with
<Mischinka> fearphage: I rebooted and the error is not showing.. Is there a guide to install apache2.4.2 on Ubuntu
<Mischinka> ?
<dat789> why in vi mode (terminal) are my arrow keys printing A B C D when in INSERT ?
<dat789> how to fix this?
<apwbdjp> dat789, you're not using a full terminal..
<MonkeyDust> dat789  vi uses klm etc, you want vim, (vi improved)
<DoFoT9__> hmm
<woxs> any help with the problem changing the system language?
<DoFoT9__> well i still need some help so i guess i will wait
<DoFoT9__> its a simple web db. file that needs some help
<dat789> MonkeyDust So, I supposed i have to get VIM ?
<MonkeyDust> dat789  yes, it's in the repos
<apwbdjp> dat789, yes, that's easy on Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install vim
<ohad> bye bye
<DoFoT9__> hmm
<qazokm> hello
<apwbdjp> qazokm, Hello
<qazokm> can anyone spare some time to sppon feed me an advanced install?
<dat789> MonkeyDust okay. that's done.
<qazokm> spoon*
<dat789> MonkeyDust Can you help with graphic card?
<apwbdjp> qazokm, a full system install? How advanced?
<true_techie> how can i remove the backslash from emacs line breaks?
<MonkeyDust> dat789  alas no
<qazokm> just a single hard drive, but i dont understand the something else options
<qazokm> what dev, and swap, and sda1 and sdb 1000 and all that is
<MonkeyDust> qazokm  '"something else' is for manual partitioning
<qazokm> i know
<MonkeyDust> qazokm  in a live session, use gparted to see your hard drive's layout
<dat789> MonkeyDust Thanks for the response
<qazokm> well im in one right now
<qazokm> and i have /dev/sda, /dev/sda1 (ext4) and /dav/sda5 (swap)
<qazokm> dev*
<qazokm> and thats 11.10, im putting in 12.04
<MonkeyDust> qazokm  sda is the hard drive, sda1 and sda5 are the partitions (separate parts of the harddrive)
<qazokm> what is swap for
<qazokm> well
<qazokm> ignore that
<MonkeyDust> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<qazokm> how should i structure it
<qazokm> yeah i figured
<MonkeyDust> qazokm  if you have enough free space, my advice is to create a separate /home partition
<qazokm> i have a terabyte
<qazokm> is it primary if im booting from it
<MonkeyDust> qazokm  try to understand this http://paste.ubuntu.com/989816/
<qazokm> so theyre all on one disk
<qazokm> how do sda 2 and 7 coexist
<kkrauss> Hey everyone, I have few problems happening.  The first one is I used the addition driver feature and installed the prop driver for my nvida card.  that cause me all sorts of headaches that I could not fix.  The only way I was able to boot is by going into grup and loading the previous version of linux.  The question is how do I disable that driver in the current version so I can boo taht?
<woxs> Can anybody try to change the language  using the gnome-language-selector? it crashes when I try to close it
<remu> Hi, I'm setting up a NAS using Ubuntu and would like to setup an mp3/music server. I'd like the ability for it to watch a specific folder for new music files, and then importing them into the library and organizing them by some pre-determined criteria, such as artist/album/. Ideally I'd like it to correctly update the metadata as well.
<MonkeyDust> !partition| qazokm
<ubottu> qazokm: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<remu> Is there some setup that would do what I'm hoping for?
<qazokm> that's a dead link, btw MonkeyDust
<qazokm> but er
<Mischinka> I need to know how to install Apache 2.4.2 on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<vfw> qazokm: "priary" refers to tppe of partition (primary vs extended)  See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<MonkeyDust> qazokm  https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=004599128559784038176%3Avj_p0xo-nng&ie=UTF-8&q=partition&sa=Search
<Kruk> hi, just wondering is ubuntu one mobile app available for symbian? nokia n8 to be exact
<Felron> Is this the best place to ask questions about Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Kruk  guess you've read about ubuntu and android?
<qazokm> yes felron
<ikonia> Kruk: no, it's not
<Kruk> thanks ikonia
<JMichael|work> i am installing an OS on a netbook with an 8GB SSD... would anyone have a recommendation as to how much space should be made for a swap partition, if any?
<qazokm> so a logical partition is a 'seperate computer...'
<Mischinka> And How do i uninstall RPM
<vfw> qazokm: no
<ikonia> JMichael|work: the hard disk size has nothing to do with swap
<luciferis_> felron: maybe they're too technical here try begginners team
<DropsOfSerenity> what is the command to launch the unity-2d-launcher individually? previously it was unity-2d-launcher, but in 12.04 with it installed, the command is not there
<zykotick9> JMichael|work: if you want to use hibernate, make swap slightly larger then RAM
<qazokm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_partition_%28virtual_computing_platform%29
<JMichael|work> ikonia: yes, it does. especially if you are dealing with a small drive.
<DoFoT9__> ..
<DoFoT9__> can someone instant message me
<vfw> qazokm: the extended partition can be subdivided into multiple logical partitions.
<ikonia> JMichael|work: no, it doesn't as your requirement doesn't change on depending on the size of your drive, although it can be a limiting factor
<qazokm> so do i want to have an extended partition, with ubuntu under that?
<ikonia> DoFoT9__: what's the problem
<DoFoT9__> ....
<DoFoT9__> its with my web files
<luciferis_> ubuntu begginers team. just in case
<JMichael|work> also, whether or not an SSD is being used has some bearing on how a person should configure swap, in some cases
<Felron> Alright, I am utterly knew to this OS, and I like sound editing but ALL the programs available to me via Ubuntu and the Market that are specifically for Recording sound, don't seem to register the Hardware I use.
<ikonia> JMichael|work: no
<JMichael|work> ikonia: i completely disagree
<Felron> I'm quite technical, I just don't know Ubuntu yet.
<ikonia> JMichael|work: then why are you asking for help if you have your own view of how it should be laid out
<qazokm> should it be at the 'beginning' or 'end'
<JMichael|work> swap can be hard on some SSDs
<ikonia> JMichael|work: no
<vfw> qazokm: Yes, that is probably what you will do, (if you are creating a dual bot system).
<luciferis_> i'm new too , though they've got some kind of sound syudio
<DoFoT9__> <ikonia> its a pretty simple thing I think but, its a matter of I have 3 sites working and I actually was gonna copy the files like the working sites. Hoewver, I copied one but  nothing works. So what should I do? Keep in mind I am using vhosts. Thanks!
<luciferis_> studio
<JMichael|work> ikonia: i am asking for advice, but that does not require a person to take any advice given
<woxs> has anybody tried to change the default language in ubuntu 12.04?
<luciferis_> is in the ubuntu programs
<luciferis_>  haven't checked yet
<ikonia> Felron: working out the hardware and it's support in linux in terms of audio editing can be quite limiting
<ikonia> JMichael|work: yes, but your asking for advice giving no information on requriements
<luciferis_> might be good
<Mike9863> Does anyone know what settings I need to change in gnome-panel.css to change the background color of items in the gnome panel?
<gr33n7007h> woxs, what language you got?
<vfw> qazokm: For a Linux system, you want at least two partitions, a small swap partition and a large linux partition.
<ikonia> JMichael|work: I've got a 2 litre engine, what colour should I paint my car
<qazokm> vfw, should the bootloader be on dev/sda or dev/sda1?
<JMichael|work> ikonia: to me, the pertinent information would be that there is 2GB RAM, and an *GB SSD
<JMichael|work> 8GB*
<woxs> gr33n7007h: i'm using catalan, but i want to change it, but the gnome-language-selector crashes everytime
<LjL> JMichael|work: the "SSDs" in netbooks are usually not real SSDs, but just little more than the same stuff you find in a USB flash drive
<woxs> the error is: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.Failed: not access to HOME yet so language not saved
<LjL> JMichael|work: don't use swap on those
<fr33loader> using ubuntu why are my dns servers not listed in /etc/resolv.conf?
<ikonia> JMichael|work: this is the first time you've give that there is 2GB of ram
<gr33n7007h> woxs, what language do you want to change from
<ikonia> JMichael|work: do you plan to hibernate ?
<JMichael|work> LjL: thank you, that is what i was looking for
<Felron> Alright, thank you. Then I pretty much need to do things the hard way. That is fine, I have the time to make that work.
<woxs> gr33n7007h: from catalan to esperanto
<JMichael|work> ikonia: help someone else
<ikonia> sure thing
<vfw> quebre: bootloader needs to be installed on the MBR of the primary drive, (more than likely sda) Not on a partition but in the MBR (Master Boot Record).
<qazokm> lol
<qazokm> i have a fun name huh
<gr33n7007h> You could try editing /etc/default/locale
<vfw> !mbr qazokm !mbr
<ubottu> vfw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<woxs> gr33n7007h: ok, i'll try
<qazokm> ill take your word for it that sda is the mbr. how do i know which is which in the future?
<vfw> ubottu !mbr | qazokm
<ubottu> qazokm: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<vfw> qazokm: bootloader needs to be installed on the MBR of the primary drive, (more than likely sda) Not on a partition but in the MBR (Master Boot Record).
<DoFoT9__> <ikonia> its a pretty simple thing I think but, its a matter of I have 3 sites working and I actually was gonna copy the files like the working sites. Hoewver, I copied one but  nothing works. So what should I do? Keep in mind I am using vhosts. Thanks!
<ikonia> DoFoT9__: if you have 3 sites working, why are you changing anything ?
<qazokm> so mbr is just the 'parent' to all partitions?
<DoFoT9__> because I am adding more
<ikonia> DoFoT9__: I don't understand the actual question
<ikonia> DoFoT9__: ok, so add a 4th site the same way as you added the 3rd
<vfw> qazokm: The MBR is the first part of the Hard Drive.
<escott> qazokm, there are mbrs and pbrs. /dev/sda means the "a" device, but the bootloader only uses the first 512bytes so it fits within what is the mbr. sda1 is the partition 1 on device "a" and putting it there means on the pbr
<DoFoT9__> ikonia here is the thing
<DoFoT9__> I dont know how since the other guy in the chat did it for me
<ge0rge> test
<ikonia> DoFoT9__: best to ask him then
<DoFoT9__> hes not here anymore because I dont see him anymore..
<ikonia> DoFoT9__: he can explain what he setup and how
<ikonia> oh, you mean in this irc session
<DoFoT9__> yup
<ikonia> DoFoT9__: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<DoFoT9__> can i give you root access to the server so you can view the setup its easier that way
<ikonia> I have no desire to login to your server
<DoFoT9__> I see.
<DoFoT9__> well that guide has already been known about
<TrollinPenguin> I do!
<Erealz> ill login
<TrollinPenguin> hahahha
<Erealz> i do
<ikonia> DoFoT9__: if you read that site URL it should explain
<ikonia> DoFoT9__: do not give logins to anyone in this channel - we cannot be responsible for what they do to your machine
<TrollinPenguin> troll grin :D
<ikonia> TrollinPenguin: stop now
<MrGizmo757> dose anybody know how to get My WIFI indicator LED working?  its always off.  it works in 11.10 but not 12.04
<TrollinPenguin> nah relax I wouldnt do it
<Erealz> dofot9 what going on your box?
<ikonia> TrollinPenguin: then stop
<DoFoT9__> well that was rare when the one person helped me here
<DoFoT9__> the last person who helped me on here had access to my box and helped totally
<ikonia> DoFoT9__: if you read the URL I gave you it should explain how to add a site
<TrollinPenguin> wow ikonia I think you need a break for awhile
<ikonia> TrollinPenguin: not at all
<leafw> in a macbook pro, how does one disable the startup chime? It's a hardware thing ...
<TrollinPenguin> lol k
<leafw> but from macosx I recall oen coudl disable it from the terminal.
<ikonia> leafw: the guys in ##apple should be able to help
<DoFoT9__> <Erealz> its simple
<Erealz> do tell...
<leafw> ikonia: thanks, but not if the only OS is linux.
<DoFoT9__> <Erealz> its just adding another site but, 3 site already work but, I dont know how to add the new ones
<ikonia> leafw: yes, it's a hardware thing
<ikonia> leafw: so the guys in ##apple should be able to help you
<ikonia> DoFoT9__: the URL I gave you explains how to add a site
<Erealz> ok so your running a webserver
<leafw> ikonia: I do know how to disable it from macosx. I will try anyway, thanks.
<Erealz> and would like to add some more pages ?
<DoFoT9__> <Erealz> just adding basic html files but some guy in the chat here helped alot! but, i cant find him anymore but he did the basic set up and i did that too but he did some more advanced stuff since ht ebasic set up didnt quite work the guide isnt too helpful
<DoFoT9__> <Erealz> indeed a webserer
<DoFoT9__> webserver*
<Erealz> i can try and help
<gr33n7007h> leafw, put this in a bash script "osascript -e 'set volume with output muted'"
<DoFoT9__> <Erealz> not quite pages more websites. that link ikonia posted doesnt quite help and ive seen that before
<Mischinka> Wow i really screwed up my website trying to upgrade apache2..  Can anyone help with this?
<ikonia> DoFoT9__: that link explains how to add an additional site
<oblongcat> Hi, I have a Sun keyboard with extra keys on the left like stop/front/copy/paste, etc.  Some of these are mapped to XF86Cut or other events, and I can't remap these in IntelliJ IDEA or another app for example.  How to I x to release these keys for me to use?
<leafw> gr33n7007h: thanks, will learn more about osascript
<ikonia> DoFoT9__: what part is not clear ?
<gr33n7007h> leafw, kk
<Erealz> listen man im no guru try the link they sent you
<leafw> gr33n7007h: osascript is for macosx, not for ubuntu IIRC ...
<Erealz> if no avail then ill pop in your box and see what i can do.
<DoFoT9__> alright thanks dude
<TrollinPenguin> under basic settings may be helpful
<gr33n7007h> leafw, mac OSX
<Mischinka> What link?
<TrollinPenguin> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<leafw> gr33n7007h: right, so can't run from ubuntu on mac hardware
<HelenTheMelon> hmm
<TrollinPenguin> depends on the hardware
<gr33n7007h> ^^^
<HelenTheMelon> I switched to blackbox and now I can't stop my screen from dimming, etc.
<puff> I have 11.10 and a canon pixma mp210 scanner/printer.  I just want to use it for scanning, but when I plug it in, it shows a blinking "5" and the alarm, black ink, and color ink lights are blinking.
<indian>  hello when I try to switch to console mode I see blank screen
<escott> HelenTheMelon, is gnome-screensaver running? what is your screensaver/power manager
<puff> indian: You mean ctrlshift-f1?  Did you hit the space bar to see if the screen was blanked?
<indian> puff, ctrl+alt+f1
<HelenTheMelon> escott, Those settings are disabled
<puff> indian: Did you then tap the spacebar?
<indian> yah
<HelenTheMelon> but blackbox is ignoring them.
<wolfcore> oblongcat: xmodmap and xbindkeys
<indian> puff, all consoles stay blank
<indian> I can some back to f7 it is fine
<escott> HelenTheMelon, blackbox doesn't have any kind of screensaver. blackbox may not be notifying the screensaver that the cursor is active.
<puff> indian: Weird.
<HelenTheMelon> escott, Those settings are definately disabled.
<indian> they all stay blank wondering do i need to configure some where
<HelenTheMelon> I disable them on every fresh install of Ubuntu
<HelenTheMelon> also...
<HelenTheMelon> when I log into KDE
<HelenTheMelon> those settings work
<HelenTheMelon> when I log into blackbox
<HelenTheMelon> they do work
<FloodBot1> HelenTheMelon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HelenTheMelon> *don't work
<vfw> HelenTheMelon: What settings?
<nicklas_> hello, this is a fresh 12.04 install, with some repos added and fully updated: http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=dpdjunnczrwx359xvi15.png what should i do?
<HelenTheMelon> vfw, The Ubuntu control panel settings.
<Ben64> nicklas_: can you translate to english?
<vfw> HelenTheMelon: You will need to be more specific.
<xizk> Hello ,could someone help me? I'm trying to get my mouse to work
<xizk>  Logitech mouse.. :(
<indian> I am using between12.04
<HelenTheMelon> vfw, During a fresh install of Ubuntu I disable the power settings and screensaver settings to prevent my screen from dulling/turning off. They work fine unless I log into blackbox then they don't work.
<xizk> well, to be precise I have 2 Mice I'm trying to get to work. one is a Logitech the other is a nice old TeamConcepts mouse with an RJ-11 connector
<HelenTheMelon> They are disabled now.
<vfw> !mouse | xizk
<ubottu> xizk: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<nicklas_> Ben64: ?
<xizk> ooh, thank you! I'll brb. :D
<Ben64> nicklas_: your picture is not in english, not sure what to recommend to you
<benhelps> hey all. trouble getting ubuntu properly installed. it isn't finding the NC107i network card
<benhelps> and i'm having trouble (confusion at least) figuring out how/where to fix it
<vfw> HelenTheMelon: You will need to configure blackbox as well. Blackbox operates independly from KDE.
<nicklas_> Ben64: hm, hard to translate, sorry
<HelenTheMelon> vfw, idk how.
<SDr> hey guys,
<SDr> any good papers on file system usage statistics?
<SDr> specifically, I'm looking for evidence on whether the usage base of FAT32 justifies ongoing support costs
<muelli> O_o
<SDr> personally, I'd like that specific 13 year old FS to die, but I need to do that data-driven
<escott> SDr, fat32 is one of the only patent unencumbered filesystems out there so it is actually one of the most used (in cameras and the like)
<muelli> I feel that's very offtopic. But given the very high consumer base in consumer electronics, think cameras, phones, basically anything that takes storage media, use FAT, it's probably very well worth it. Plus maintenance is not too expensive, is it?
<escott> nicklas_, it is asking if you want the proprietary drivers for your graphics card. the benefits are better 3d support and faster graphics, the downsides are more limited support if it doesnt work
<SDr> muelli, I understand question being offtopic, and really appreciate your help. our usage scenario is people downloading *large* stuff from our site; and the question is whether we should split at 4gb, or do single-file, that might be up to 16gb
<Lunar_Lander_> hello
<Lunar_Lander_> I am planning on a Win 7 and Ubuntu 12 dualboot but my father does not really care of his PC which is connected to the router that I also use to get online
<muelli> *shrug* depends really what you're targetting, I'd say. Will it add trouble if it's multiple files? If not, why not split it... But really, that's offtopic to this channel. (but right now it's quite ;-) )
<Lunar_Lander_> what do you think about this security situation?
<Lunar_Lander_> I am asking because he just made the connection to crash on both our systems
<gmachine_24> I have a dual-boot Win7 Home Prem 64-bit & Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit - I am getting the BSOD from the Windows boot; Ubuntu install works fine. Both are backed up. Can I use any of the Ubuntu disk-checking utilities to check the Windows partition? Thanks.
<muelli> gmachine_24: well. yes. There is fsck.msdos and fsck.ntfs but I doubt it's what you need or want.
<postpac1> anyone able to help me with a raid issue?  i just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and after rebooting i've been unable to get my raid 5 array to come back online.  examining the drives shows uuid of all zeroes and unknown raid level, correct checksum, state: active, and then at the bottom list it shows state: spare
<gmachine_24> muelli, I ran dos chkdsk etc. but I still get the BSOD.
<HelenTheMelon> hmm
<HelenTheMelon> Help me
<escott> postpac1, what kind of raid? mdadm?
<postpac1> yes, 3 1tb drives in raid 5 with mdadm
<muelli> well gmachine_24. *shrug*  No idea. But that's a windows issue and hence offtopic for this channel. Try the windows support.
<HelenTheMelon> I can't get my screen to stop blanking.
<gmachine_24> muelli, very true.
<HelenTheMelon> It's really annoying.
<gmachine_24> HelenTheMelon, you mean blinking?
<gmachine_24> or blanking
<HelenTheMelon> gmachine_24, well obviously blanking as I did say that.
<nicklas_> what does version-current and version-current-update mean, or what is the difference between them?
<escott> postpac1, what does /proc/mdstat say
<gmachine_24> right, because no one here has ever made a typo
<gmachine_24> :D
<escott> nicklas_, maybe one gets updates and the other doesnt?
<postpac1> at the moment it doesn't say anything; after first reboot it had one drive listed with a (S) after it and said inactive; i've since replaced the mdadm.conf file with the dist version and rebooted a few times trying different things, so with the blank config at the moment it says unused devices: <none>
<Lunar_Lander_> I am planning on a Win 7 and Ubuntu 12 dualboot but my father does not really care of his PC which is connected to the router that I also use to get online
<Lunar_Lander_> what do you think about this security situation?
<Lunar_Lander_> I am asking because he just made the connection to crash on both our systems
<vfw> gmachine_24: I think HelenTheMelon is talking about screen server function of going to black or blank screen.
<kkrauss> Hey everyone, I have few problems happening.  The first one is I used the addition driver feature and installed the prop driver for my nvida card.  that cause me all sorts of headaches that I could not fix.  The only way I was able to boot is by going into grub and loading the previous version of linux.  The question is how do I disable that driver in the current version so I can boo taht?
<HelenTheMelon> Can I atleast how help?
<muelli> well Lunar_Lander_. If anybody has an answer, they'll tell you. No need to repeat that often. You can also try to be more specific as your question is, well, very open...
<escott> postpac1, have you asked mdadm to scan the drives?
<HelenTheMelon> *have
<vfw> HelenTheMelon: If you look in the screensaver options, you should find what you are looking for.
<muelli> kkrauss: how did you install the driver in first place?
<HelenTheMelon> vfw, Where are they?
<postpac1> yeah.  mdadm --assemble --scan --verbose tells me "/dev/sdX1 has wrong raid level." and then "Cannot assemble mbr metadata on /dev/sdX" for all three drives.  which I can't understand because it was working fine up to the reboot
<Lunar_Lander_> muelli, thanks, I thought to repeat it once in case someone missed it, and my question is: when he is so careless about using the internet (like he uses Internet Explorer and doesn't think about safety concerns), I think: can something spread across the router to my PC with the windows 7 and then compromise the whole system, including the ubuntu 12 part
<kkrauss> muelli, I did it through the additional drivers option.  thats what all the howto's said to do and it was supposedly tested by the unbuntu guys but it messed my system up.  The only thing I can do is load an older version of linux from grub.
<escott> HelenTheMelon, i would first figure out what screensaver is running. It could be dpms but its more likely that a screensaver just isnt realizing you are using the system because of your non-standard WM
<Lunar_Lander_> I had intended to use Win 7 for Steam only and Ubuntu 12 for all the surfing and working
<Lunar_Lander_> so I don't want to put ubuntu on a crumbling base
<Ben64> Lunar_Lamp: a lot of steam stuff works in linux with wine
<Lunar_Lander_> yea, but steam and its games too?
<muelli> sure. that sounds possible Lunar_Lander_. Maybe not likely, but it's possible.
<Ben64> Lunar_Lander_: *
<muelli> kkrauss: well, can't you simply uninstall using the same method/
<Ben64> Lunar_Lander_: yeah many games work too
<vfw> HelenTheMelon: I'm not familiar with Blackbox, I use xfce.
<Lunar_Lander_> yeah, but Valve's Steam?
<Lunar_Lander_> I am especially looking at Portal 2
<Ben64> portal 2 works fine
<Lunar_Lander_> cool!
<kkrauss> muelli, no when I bring up additional drivers in my .23 version of linux it shows it as already not active.  I have no idea how to fix this
<Ben64> !appdb | Lunar_Lander_
<ubottu> Lunar_Lander_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Lunar_Lander_> yeah
<Lunar_Lander_> let me think
<Lunar_Lander_> I had Wine once
<kkrauss> muelli, I just know I cant boot the current version of linux and have to go back 1
<Lunar_Lander_> yes, in Teamviewer!
<muelli> kkrauss: hm. I'd use the software centre to remove the nvidia driver.
<Lunar_Lander_> that worked well
<kkrauss> muelli, what really bothers me is why it didn't work when its supposedly tested.
<HelenTheMelon> escott, How do I find it?
<escott> postpac1, what does mdadm --examine /dev/sda# tell you
<escott> HelenTheMelon, ps aux | grep saver
<muelli> kkrauss: well. don't bother. graphics drivers are huge cans of worms. So I'd always stick to the free driver.
<kkrauss> muelli, lesson learned my friend lesson learned
<Lunar_Lander_> that is awesome news muelli and Ben64
<HelenTheMelon> escott, hmm
<Lunar_Lander_> one more thing maybe
<HelenTheMelon> I executed it
<Notn4> anyone got time to help with a issue regarding multibooting win7 and 12.04?
<Lunar_Lander_> when I needed TeamSpeak, I first tried the Software Center but then couldn't connect to my friends
<Lunar_Lander_> and my friends told me that I need TS3
<Lunar_Lander_> so I went to the TS website and downloaded from there
<Lunar_Lander_> that is OK as well?
<Dmole> Notn4: format with ubuntu, install win, install lin, done.
<spiffman> kkrauss: try the nvidia driver from their website. it seems to work pretty well for me, and is more up-to-date than the "proprietary drivers" option
<Lunar_Lander_> as in the Software Center there is TS2
<postpac1> lists the magic number, version 0.90.0 UUID is all zeroes, raid level is -unknown- state is active, checksums are correct, events is 1; two of the drives say there are 2 drives in the array and one says there is 1, but they are all listed as spare at the bottom.  very weird i think
<muelli> kkrauss: better not try proprietary drivers as they are non free.
<kkrauss> muelli, i am also having problems with the proprietary driver and starting to wonder if 12.04 is too new to run on my laptop.  The laptop im using for this has a gig of ram and ran vista so I thought 1.204 would be fine
<kkrauss> muelli, no through additional drivers those ones are free
<Notn4> Dmole: can't, I'm running win7 already as my main OS and I really need it, but after installing ubuntu my win7 won't boot
<kkrauss> spiffman, jsut about everyone I know says to never do it that way with video cards
<muelli> kkrauss: nope.
<Dmole> Lunar_Lander_: it's OK, it's better if there is a 3rd party repo, but often there is not
<escott> postpac1, one possibility would be to zero the superblock and then recreate the array (i dont know if thats a good idea or not) http://kevin.deldycke.com/2007/03/how-to-recover-a-raid-array-after-having-zero-ized-superblocks/
<Lunar_Lander_> yeah
<Lunar_Lander_> 3rd party repo like for Skype for example?
<lapion> Lunar_Lander_, valve is in advanced stage of porting steam to linux.. they have even released a pre-release version
<spiffman> kkrauss: hm... well to each his own. mines working great
<Lunar_Lander_> awesome!
<kkrauss> muelli, please tell me where I am paying for it then?
<bohemian9485> Notn4: how did you install ubuntu?
<kkrauss> muelli, I have installed many a proprietary drivers that way and never paid for it.
<muelli> kkrauss: not free as in beer but free as in speach
<Notn4> from a live cd, on a separate hardrive
<muelli> speech even
<kkrauss> muelli, you mean open source, I udnerstand
<Mc2992> Anyone have any clu on how to get my ATI drivers installed correctly.  Have tried installing catalyst multiple times to no avail.
<muelli> no kkrauss. I mean free
<kkrauss> muelli, yes I know tahts why they are proprietary, they are not open source lol
<Dmole> Notn4: did you overwrite your win install or can you browse that drive from ubuntu?
<muelli> !free | kkrauss
<ubottu> kkrauss: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<shawnboy> URGENT! I just deleted my wife's Picture folder by accident using "rm -r ./Pictures". I haven't done anything after. Please tell me something to try to retrieve.
<kkrauss> muelli, we are arguing semantics I do believe
<postpac1> yeah, i considered that but i don't want to do anything irreversible yet because i just don't see how anything could have been changed on the drives by the reboot process
<kkrauss> muelli, whic is not why I am hre
<shawnboy> (I thought I was deleting a backup folder of the Pictures folder)
<Notn4> yeah I can browse it and I nknow its there, but grub cant find it and it seems at I lack MBR completely
<bohemian9485> Notn4: check your bios settings, may the first boot hdd is the linux
<escott> postpac1, have you tried pulling them up by booting the livecd?
<muelli> shawnboy: tough luck. You can expect to be doomed. You might want to forcefully shut the machine down, boot smth else and take an image of the disk using dd. Then look into foresic tools.
<Mike9863> Does anyone know how to get the background to be transparent for items in gnome panel?
<escott> postpac1, the old 11.10 (or whatever) livecd not the new 12.04?
<HelenTheMelon> escott, How do I read PS's output?
<Dmole> kkrauss:muelli means free to redistribute (they are not thus some hacking is needed to get them going and keep them going)
<postpac1> escott, that was going to be my next step, with an 11.10 livecd
<Lunar_Lander_> a question on the repos Dmole, I use arduino and the software center has the 0.22 version of it, the official website has 0.23 and 1.0 as well, so I once tried out the 1.0 package and that worked OK and I think that is OK too?
<postpac1> was hoping someone might have a quik fix though ;) a bug or something i didn't know about
<Notn4> I got bios all correct, still problems, im using my laptop right now and just ran the third time through the win7 repair and now it seems to actually boot, will see if ubuntu works as well :D
<escott> HelenTheMelon, the important bit is the last column. do you see any screensaver command there?
<shawnboy> muelli, crap! crap! boot to my own head!
<Lunar_Lander_> and: does software in the center get updated sometimes if it is not supported by canonical itself?
<Notn4> its funny how everything starts to work the exact time you decide to ask for help :D
<Lunar_Lander_> like the TS2 or the Arduino 0.22 thing
<escott> postpac1, sorry thats a scary situation to be in, and a bit over my head. goodluck
<HelenTheMelon> escott, I see grep --color=au to saver
<Dmole> Lunar_Lander_: it's all good, until it's not :) so just do what works
<Lunar_Lander_> :)
<escott> postpac1, you might try #ubuntu-server in case the guys in that change have more experience with this issue
<Lunar_Lander_> but there was a problem when I tried out my arduino uno with the ubuntu
<postpac1> ah good idea, thanks for your help, i'm idling in #linux-raid but it's not very active over there
<Lunar_Lander_> the GUI started to freeze up
<Lunar_Lander_> there was one potential idea that the USB input chip on the board had old firmware
<Mc2992> ANy help with installing ATI drivers in here??
<Dmole> Notn4: your mbr was fine if you were booting ubuntu, you likely just needed to ask grub to let you chose which OS you want before auto booting ubuntu
<azp> does anyone know if ubuntu will allow 1920x1080p output with the correct drivers?
<Lunar_Lander_> did you get your ubuntu 12 via the upgrade downlink?
<escott> HelenTheMelon, if thats the only one then no process with "saver" in the name is running so its unlikely a screensaver is running. maybe it is dpms. you could try xset -dpms
<muelli> sure azp.
<ikonia> azp: if your card supports it and the driver does, yes
<Notn4> well grub didn't find anything else than ubuntu, and yes i did update it, several times
<Lunar_Lander_> I ordered the CDs from canonical as I wanted to reinstall anyway and cause I wanted to support the project :)
<azp> I have an nvidia 8600M GT and am only able to output 1154 x 800
<HelenTheMelon> escott, I just need to execute that or what?
<bohemian9485> Notn4: i think grub did not pick up your win7 os that's why it boot straight into ubuntu. try run sudo update-grub
<kkrauss> muelli, dude ubuntu just totally froze so if you said anything else I didnt get it.  It froze while I was removing the nvidia driver
<shawnboy> anyone else have more hopeful answers for recovering my wife's deleted photo folder?
<Dmole> Notn4: odd, you could manualy add it if needed
<escott> HelenTheMelon, that should disable dpms. xset +dpms would reenable it
<Notn4> now I got it this far: windows boots when the win drive is primary boot drive but no option to boot ubuntu, ubuntu boots when its drive is set a primary but no win7 option
<escott> !info photorec | shawnboy
<ubottu> shawnboy: Package photorec does not exist in precise
<benhelps> hey all. edited /etc/modules, assuming that would load a module on boot. didn't work - is there a different method for 12.04?
<muelli> shawnboy: sorry dude. Unless it's a FAT filesystem, you're pretty much doomed as I've said. But on the bright side, there are few forensic tools specialised in recovering photo files.
<azp> I have the correct drivers and the nvidia x server settings doesn't allow more than 1350x1100 out
<escott> shawnboy, there is a photorec program which might be able to find some hidden photos (probably will also find all the images in your firefox cache so its going to be a high chaff to wheat ration)
<Lunar_Lander_> btw one more thing
<azp> when i try 1350 out it looks worse than the 1154 settings
<Notn4> I did a update of grub now, it found the win7 :) thanks for any help!
<Lunar_Lander_> are Canon Printers really that hard to implement on ubuntu?
<muelli> shawnboy: so the story goes as I've said: Take an image of the disk using dd. then run forensic tools, i.e. smth on top of "carvfs".
<bohemian9485> Notn4: nice to hear you got the problem sorted out :)
<azp> anyone with nvidia video card?
<kkrauss> muelli, if you do not recommend using any proprietary drivers, how will I get my wireless card working?
<ikonia> azp: why ?
<shawnboy> hmmm. Ok. well, at least photorec is something I can look into. muelli, "smth" and "carvfs" unfortunately mean nothing to me. I can google, but otherwise flying blind.
<curiousx> azp: me
<Notn4> yeah, now everything is up and running great! both OSes boot from GRUB no problem
<chai_> hi, I currently can only boot in recovery mode. When I resume from the recovery read-only prompt, it boots fine and all my drivers work. Standard boot hangs indefinitely and I have to hard-reset.
<muelli> kkrauss: well. Wireless is quite good these days with linux. There are only a few crappy vendors left. Even broadcom has a mainline driver now IIRC.
<azp> because just curious if you have had any issues with the nvidia drivers?
<muelli> shawnboy: so go ahead and do your research. This is pretty advanced stuff. You *need* to do your own research and know what you're doing.
<ikonia> azp: if I have issues has no relevence, as my experience maybe totally different than yours due to our different hardware
<kkrauss> muelli, mine does not seem to work.  If I do not have the proprietary driver installed it says missing firmware then when I install it there is no option for wirelss AND when I hit the wireless button on my lpatop it doesnt turn on
<curiousx> ye i have
<Lunar_Lander_> and one more: If 12.04 is the LTS version, will 12.10 then also be LTS?
<azp> I originally couldn't get the nvidia settings to work do to You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver on Linux Ubuntu
<Dmole> shawnboy: I think there is a package for backtrack that includes all kinds of related goodies
<Lunar_Lander_> and i.e. 13.04 isn't LTS then?
<Daekdroom> Lunar_Lamp, the next LTS is 14.04
<Lunar_Lander_> yea
<cobalt238> In Ubuntu, they recently split up a lot of their libs into two different dirs: /usr/lib and /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<kkrauss> god damn it, every time I try to remove this nvidia drive, the software center closes
<Lunar_Lander_> so 12.10 won't be LTS?
<Daekdroom> It won't.
<Sidewinder> No
<Lunar_Lander_> but why should one get 12.10 in october then
<shawnboy> muelli, understood. Dmole: ok, another one I'll look into.
<azp> after searching online I found this, http://blog.musicvm.com/solved-you-do-not-appear-be-using-nvidia-x-driver-linux-ubuntu
<Lunar_Lander_> or the 13.04 and 13.10
<Sidewinder> Why, indeed.
<cobalt238> When I run qmake now, it adds -L/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu and can't find the files in /usr/lib
<Lunar_Lander_> yea
<Daekdroom> It'll have new features, new hardware support.
<curiousx> suddenly i saw green and pink colours when i playing and then hangs up with 295.40 drivers version
<kevin__> hi all. how do i use gnome instead of unity? on precise. is this a good resource: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<muelli> kkrauss: poor you then. I'd complain to the vendor. So by buying proper hardware you avoid these issues altogether. But maybe it's just a configuration issue of some sort. But yeah, if you bought crappy hardware then you need to run BLOBs. But of course this is nothing to embrace so one must use as little as needed.
<shawnboy> Thanks for the tips everyone.
<chai_> what does a hard-reset look like in dmesg?
<cobalt238> Should I hardcode /usr/lib into my qmake libs path or is there a more elegant way to handling this?
<azp> It did get the nvidia settings to work and was able to adjust my setting like my resolution
<chai_> ...er hard-shutdown
<azp> but I cannot get the propper supported output
<curiousx> azp: i downgrade to 295.33 and is more stable
<azp> I have 2 displays that support 1600x900 and 1920x1080
<Lunar_Lander_> and to repeat
<KXTwo> muelli: this is kkrauss, Its not the hardware I already checked and its fine.  Why do you automatically assume such things.  Also ubuntu had just frozen on me AGAIN trying to remove that stupid nvidia driver
<Lunar_Lander_> Canon Printer+Ubuntu=really impossible?
<azp> the nvidia driver does not allow output anywhere near these resolutions
<azp> curiousx: is the downgrade process simple?
<kkrauss> I cant even get the nvidia driver to work, it has totally broken my system.
<chai_> azp: to view the nvidia driver options and alternatives, look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia maybe an alternative will work better, or as curiousx suggested, a downgrade
<Dmole> kevin__: the solution is to use terminal making any GUI pointless :)
<kevin__> Dmole: ;)
<Sidewinder> Lunar_Lamp, Have you any idea how many printers that Canon makes? WADR, of course.
<kevin__> well i'm just gonna go with that link. thanks though.
<curiousx> mmm... ye following a tutorial is pretty easy but the tutorial that i found is in spanish, if you want yo can translate it with google
<kkrauss> is there like a benchmark I can use out there to determine which version of ubuntu will run best on my system.  I think my system isn't digging 12.04
<Dmole> kevin__: If It works like it used to you can install 3 or 4 GUIs and select the one you want at login
<grainne> shawnboy: maybe take a look at http://www.caine-live.net/ a forensic distro http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=caine
<Dmole> kevin__: also Cinnamon might be to your liking
<Lunar_Lander_> OK, once more xD: Canon Pixma iP3600+Ubuntu=impossible?
<Mc2992> Any help installing ATI video drivers in here??  I have attempted following several tutorials no luck.
<muelli> Lunar_Lander_: sorry. That's an odd question. If you have the hardware and don't know the answer, just try it yourself.
<Dmole> kkrauss: plenty, here is one: http://www.primatelabs.ca/geekbench/download/
<alusion> hey ubuntu my browsers are acting very funny today and aren't loading up any pages as they should be (will just stay loading except for google)
<Dmole> kkrauss: another http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=downloads
<Lunar_Lander_> muelli, ah OK; I mean I read what I could find by searching "Canon Pixma Ubuntu" on google and it seemed to be a really difficult process that doesn't work every time
<xizk> o_o here goes nuthin.
<Mc2992> Any help installing ATI video drivers in here??  I have attempted following several tutorials no luck.
<muelli> !any | Mc2992
<Mc2992> !any
#ubuntu 2012-05-16
<muelli> eh. my bad.
<muelli> Mc2992: just ask your question...
<Mc2992> lol
<KXTwo> Dmole: this is kkrauss on my other system.  I just checked, and I have more than enough beyond the minimum system requirements, but I still seem to be running slow
<KXTwo> Dmole: I also have received a few internal errors
<Mc2992> I am trying to install my video drivers but it doesn't work.  When I try to run the fgl_grxgears thing it says it doesnt' work.  I know I have an ATI Mobile Radeon x600 but I can't get the drivers to install right.
<Mc2992> or something
<Sheldon23> Mc2992, What is the output of (from terminal): sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<TomatoKetchup> yeah printing CDs in linux is a mess
<Sheldon23> Mc2992, Let me put that in quotes.  Type in terminal, and let us know the output: "sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a"
<TomatoKetchup> Lunar_Lander_, what are you trying to do?
<Mc2992>   *-display UNCLAIMED
<Mc2992>        description: VGA compatible controller
<Mc2992>        product: M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]
<Mc2992>        vendor: Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics)
<Mc2992>        physical id: 0
<Mc2992>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<Mc2992>        version: 00
<FloodBot1> Mc2992: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dmole> what's a CD?
<Lunar_Lander_> TomatoKetchup,when I switched to linux I still had my canon pixma ip3600 printer
<Sheldon23> Mc2992, Looks like you have ATI drivers already installed.  If you're referring to the one under "Additional Drivers", there is none.
<Lunar_Lander_> I then read up what needs to be done to install the printer on ubuntu and IIRC I tried to download the appropiate driver from Canon
<TomatoKetchup> you found a driver from Canon?
<Mc2992> So you think I'm good??
<Lunar_Lander_> but any attempt to print led to the printing symbols showing for a minute and then simply disappearing
<Mc2992> I guess I will load up my fps and see what happens.  Sorry for the flood.
<Lunar_Lander_> yea, I think on Canon's website was a driver
<Lunar_Lander_> .deb was the file I think
<malkauns_> why do flash video's on 12.04 sometimes play fast?
<TomatoKetchup> Lunar_Lander_, I'd use whatever ubuntu has when you go to add the printer, assuming yours is listed.
<muelli> malkauns_: network packets travelling uphill (use a carrier pigeon)
<malkauns_> muelli, huh?
<malkauns_> is that some kind of nerdy joke?
<TomatoKetchup> Lunar_Lander_, I don't see a linux driver at all on Canon's site... (the US site at least) for iP3600.
<sirriffsalot> Hello! I have a wine-related question, but apparently I need an invite to join #wine...?
<muelli> sirriffsalot: is it #wine-hq ?
<sirriffsalot> muelli: no, should it?:)
<sirriffsalot> muelli: #wine-hq doesn't exist..
<anil> hey guys i am new to ubuntu. i have  a 64 bit processor 4 GB RAM 500 GB hard disk    i am going to use ubuntu ..no other OS.. cud u tell me the mount point for the partition in which OS ll be installed and how much swap space should i assign..
<muelli> sirriffsalot: #winehq ?
<Sheldon23> anil, Swap Space: 2GB should suffice.
<sirriffsalot> muelli: winehq seems to be the one, cheers mate!
<anil> what bout mount point?
<alusion> my firefox and chromium browsers are being extremely slow and unresponsive this morning, can anyone help?
<muelli> anil: well. the installer does everything for you, no? You really shouldn't need to answer those question (but you can of course if you want to...)
<Sheldon23> anil, If you're installing it entirely on the disk (no other OS) then let it do the partitioning automatically.
<escott> anil, if you want to hibernate the system the swap space must be at least as large as the used RAM. so having swap=RAM is a good idea.
<TomatoKetchup> won't ubuntu pick / as mount point?
<luciferis_> alusion ,slow internet?
<anil> ok
<luciferis_> maybe
<anil> ok thanx guys
<stiv2k> um
<stiv2k> how do i sudo if i don't have a password?
<alusion> luciferis_, no, because I have fios and usually my internet is up to par with the speeds. right now it wont load any page as it will stay just loading half way
<escott> stiv2k, how do you not have a password
<N4rc> Hello everyone, I'm having a hard time trying to boot Ubuntu from a USB stick on a friend's damned iMac. I tried several tricks but nothing seems to work. Any suggestions ? Thanks.
<muelli> stiv2k: read "man sudoers"
<stiv2k> escott its a pc i'm using as a media center, so it just logs in as soon as i turn it on
<jayar> when i add aliases, do i need to logout/in again to make em work?
<escott> stiv2k, you still had to establish a password when you installed the system
<TomatoKetchup> thought it still required a password...
<stiv2k> muelli so are you hinting at setting sudo to not ask for one
<stiv2k> escott and then i removed it by going to users and groups
<luciferis_> i'm begginner
<bohemian9485> stiv2k: do you mean the current user account does not have the sudo privilege?
<luciferis_> somkind of restricion? firewwall...
<escott> stiv2k, no you didnt remove the password. you just said "log me in dont ask for the password" that different from saying "disable the password"
<stiv2k> bohemian9485 he does have priviledge but the user has no password, so when i use sudo it asks me for a password that doesn't exist and a blank input won't work
<stiv2k> escott no, i removed the password
<Curt`> Hello. I am fairly new to Ubuntu. I plan on formatting my computer and setting it up to duel-boot with Ubunti 12.04 & Windows 7. With my current duel-boot setup, I cannot access the ubuntu-related partitions with Windows (however I can access Windows related partitions with Ubuntu). Is it possible / is a bad idea to have my /home folder on a NTSF format partition? Is there other options?
<muelli> jayar: that's the very safe method. But you don't *need* to. Depending on where you defined the aliases. You could, f.e. source that file from other shells. Or do smth like "bash --login".
<escott> stiv2k, why would you do a d**n fool thing like that?
<stiv2k> escott i went to edit my password, then i pressed backspace until all the characters were gone
<stiv2k> escott i just told you why
<stiv2k> escott media center pc logs in automatically upon boot up and resume
<TomatoKetchup> lolol
<jayar> cool, thnx muelli
<escott> stiv2k, now you are going to have to boot to recovery and set the password again, or boot a livecd and chroot in to set the password
<stiv2k> escott are you on drugs?
<stiv2k> i can just go to users and groups and set it again if i want
<stiv2k> anyhow
<TomatoKetchup> stiv2k, why do you feel the need to not have a password? the system can still login without asking for it... I see no reason to remove it entirely
<muelli> Curt`: I think there were some ext3 drivers for windows. you might want to use them.
<stiv2k> this is the only way i can use the system without the screen being locked upon suspend and resume
<escott> stiv2k, im skeptical that "pressing backspace" in the password box actually removes the password.
<N4rc> Curt`: I think you can install some drivers to be able to read ext2/ext3 on Windows.
<stiv2k> TomatoKetchup this is the only way i can use the system without the screen being locked upon suspend and resume
<stiv2k> escott i guess i can test it out
<escott> stiv2k, just go into screensaver and disable the screen locking
<bohemian9485> i remember that i messed up the sudoers file once (deleted it accidentally) and had to use the live cd to recreate it
<TomatoKetchup> turn off the lock screen?
<stiv2k> escott this is like, a machine i'm just playing around with, no sensitive data or anything
<stiv2k> escott i did
<stiv2k> its a bug
<Lunar_Lander_> TomatoKetchup, sorry was disconnected
<TomatoKetchup> Lunar_Lander_, it's cool, I saw you ping out
<muelli> stiv2k: very likely :) Have you filed it? I.e. using "ubuntu-bug".
<Curt`> muelli N4rc: Thanks. I'll take a look into that :)
<KXTwo> I am having the worst problems with ubuntu 12.04.  It is sluggish, keeps locking up on me.  The system has more than enough to run it and I have no hardware problems wht the heck is going on.
<stiv2k> muelli should already be filed as i found it using google
<escott> Curt`, / cannot be NTFS or FAT. it must be a posix compliant FS. you might setup a folder that is NTFS and then symlink folders in $HOME (like Documents, Music etc) to folders in that ntfs mount
<muelli> stiv2k: k. I hope you've clicked "this affects me" then. Mind sharing the bug with us for completeness?
<N4rc> Curt`: I'm not sure they're compatible with Win7 though
<N4rc> Curt`: Lookup Ext2Fsd
<stiv2k> muelli https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/871560
<Curt`> escott symlinks are an option too thank you. N4rc you refering to the drivers?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 871560 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "No way to disable screen locking after suspend in Gnome 3" [Low,Confirmed]
<N4rc> Curt`: Yes, but I just checked and they are
<escott> Curt`, I would shy away from the windows ext drivers. you never hear about anyone using them, which is usually not a good sign
<Curt`> Hehe I do plan on formatting my laptop in the near future. I could experiment with it a little.
<muelli> Curt`: I would use the ext drivers as it's the technical appropriate way to access your files.
<stiv2k> escott i see what you mean
<stiv2k> escott i can't authenticate myself to set a new password :P
<stiv2k> no biggie
<stiv2k> its just a test rig
<muelli> stiv2k: another bug then? ;-) Already filed?
<escott> stiv2k, its the old trick of putting "\n" into your password. goodluck trying to login after that
<stiv2k> muelli basically anywhere in the system expects me to still input a password even though i don't have one, when trying to do administrator tasks
<stiv2k> escott maybe i can paste a unicode newline character into it
<Curt`> Thank you all for your input. Im going to try Ext2Fsd. If I come unsuccessful, I'll see if there are other ext2 alternatives; otherwise I'll head towards the symlink approach.
<stiv2k> i mean ascii newline*
<escott> stiv2k, you could file that as another bug on the user-accounts thing. it should hopefully notice and prevent pastes that might include newline characters
<muelli> stiv2k: FWIW: it'd be interesting to obtain your /etc/shadow to check what the actual password is after you "deleted" it. So in case you have a chance to get it, keep it.
<KXTwo> Anyone know why I am having performance problems with my clean install of 12.04, its sluggish, freezes has eratic behavior.
<stiv2k> muelli i can't read it :P
<muelli> stiv2k: sure. But you need to boot another system anyway. And maybe you can then get hold of the file.
<Mc2992> KXTwo:  Running default video drivers??
<stiv2k> escott i was going to upgrade to 12.04 anyway via fresh install since lirc doesn't seem to work on 11.10
<HelenTheMelon> escott, That didn't fix it.
<escott> stiv2k, echoing muelli. im curious what your shadow says
<stiv2k> ok
<HelenTheMelon> I left my room for a short period of tim and came back and my screen had dulled.
<HelenTheMelon> erm
<KXTwo> Mc2992: yes, I tried installing the proprietary nvidia drivers via addition drivers but it broke mys system so I removed it.
<HelenTheMelon> not dulled
<HelenTheMelon> gone off
<escott> HelenTheMelon, hmmm. maybe some screensaver is running that is not named "*saver*"
 * HelenTheMelon sighs
<Mc2992> Im a noob but almost guarantee that its the video drivers.  You might attempt to install them again or check the interweb for a how to there might be issues with the version you installed but a prior one might still work.
<KXTwo> Mc2992: muelli told me not not use any proprietary drivers
<muelli> aye
<Mc2992> Kkk I would listen to him.
<muelli> HelenTheMelon: do smth like "ps aux | pastebinit" or so and give us the link.
<shawnboy> Ever have one of those days where you shouldn't have even gotten out of bed?
<KXTwo> well that still gives me a problem of performance
<KXTwo> everything is slow
<muelli> shawnboy: oh, I found a dead easy way to recover your important files: Restore from a backup.
<KXTwo> vista runs faster on this machine lol
<shawnboy> I just uninstalled MythTV from my PC instead of in the remote window on a different PC. I used software center. Is there a way I can get the same version reinstalled or restored easily?
<shawnboy> muelli, ha ha ha. thanks.
<shawnboy> muelli, point taken
<muelli> well shawnboy. You can install the same things using software centre, no..?
<shawnboy> did I mention it was on my WIFE'S pc?
<shawnboy> muelli, I suppose, but figured it may install the latest. Not sure if there's a way to force reinstall of the version that is cached under var?
<muelli> heh shawnboy. Do you have a cat? Maybe you can make it run over the keyboard and then blame it. Oh, and it would also accidentally buy the new 50" TV you always wanted ;-)
<HelenTheMelon> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/989910/
<muelli> shawnboy: there is. but it's a hack. You can locate the .deb in /var/apt/archives (or the like, you'll figure out) and use dpkg -i on that deb. But mind you: it's a hack.
<shawnboy> so... no suggestions on how to reinstall mythtv that is on my hdd already under var cache?
<shawnboy> muelli, ok
<Jordan_U> !undelete | shawnboy
<ubottu> shawnboy: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<shawnboy> ok. thanks, muelli
<KXTwo> muelli: fyi I got my wireless working no problem
<_schism_> anyone know of something that can edit a xlsm in ubuntu?
<muelli> heh KXTwo. told you so ;-)
<shawnboy> ugh. I need to just call it a day.
<shawnboy> bye all.
<muelli> _schism_: nano
<KXTwo> muelli: you said I had crappy hardware and implied it was my fault! lol
<stiv2k> KXTwo its your fault for buying crappy hardware
<stiv2k> :)
<KXTwo> muelli: but nwo if you could help me figure out my performance problems i'd be a happy man :)
<KXTwo> stiv2k: that hurts, deeply :(
<_schism_> muelli, thank you. looking for it now
<muelli> KXTwo: I'd use "htop" to find out what's using up your CPU.
<escott> HelenTheMelon, i have no idea what could be blanking your screen
<KXTwo> psensors is running and my cpu hasnt broken 50 percent usage yet
<_schism_> muelli, ummm wait isnt that nano a cli txt editor?
<muelli> _schism_: sorry man. It's kind of a joke because nano is a simple (but very lovely) text editor and can edit any file...
<stiv2k> muelli meh, you motivated me to get off my ass, i'm gonna reboot the tv into 12.04 liveUSB and get you the shadow file
<TomatoKetchup> hrm, p7zip says it works on DMG files, telling me unknown suffix when I try to decompress though
<_schism_> muelli, lol yeah soon as I said thanks I looked up in guake and actually have a txt file open in it now :)
<muelli> _schism_: but your question isn't really enlightening me anyway. Maybe you could ask for a program to edit a specific type of file and not the suffix...
<HelenTheMelon> escott, Could my netbook have a hardware screensaver?
<escott> HelenTheMelon, never heard of such a thing. but maybe
<HelenTheMelon> okay :3
<_schism_> muelli, its a microsoft excel file of some sort i think.  I have no idea what ot os os why I am asking
<Oer> HelenTheMelon, maybe not a screensaver, ACPI can control a timer to turn your screen off
<KXTwo> what the hell is going on, I just did a reboot and have a system progarm problem detectecd
<escott> Oer, is that not the same as DPMS or is this in addition to DPMS
<escott> HelenTheMelon, is it dimming going to full black, or just a dimming backlight?
<Oer> escott, correct, DPMS it is.
<HelenTheMelon> escott, Going to full black. lol
<Oer> S01 ~ S04
<escott> HelenTheMelon, you could dig around in /sys maybe there is some acpi setting that is causing the display to turn off (or the backlight to go to zero)
<HelenTheMelon> :o
<sirriffsalot> Not getting any reply from winehq, would someone here happen to know if "inet:open_http_connection create_netconn failed: 10036" is simply my internet failing or something more?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> came back to find my computer churning swiftly ?:[
<sirriffsalot> Churning?
<a_b0y> what program do you use to open rar files?
<CoJaBo> a_b0y: 7zip
<a_b0y> okay i'll search for it
<escott> !info unrar | a_b0y
<ubottu> a_b0y: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:4.0.3-1 (precise), package size 104 kB, installed size 260 kB
<a_b0y> CoJaBo is that a command line program because i can't find it in the start menu
<EvilResistance> a_b07: "start menu"?
<EvilResistance> erm
<EvilResistance> a_b0y:  ^
 * EvilResistance beats his keyboard
<trism> a_b0y: installing unrar adds the functionality to nautilus, so you can just right click and extract here rar files
<EvilResistance> a_b0y:  installing 'unrar' allow syou to unrar a file that is a .rar archive
<CoJaBo> a_b0y: Huh.. yeh, the GUI is windows only it seems- i haven't used a GUI extractor in two years lol, never noticed
<ickefes> hi guys. do you know why samba on the windows machine creates a duplicate file that ends with a "~"? For example a cue file had a duplicate that ended with .cue~instead.
<a_b0y> so what is 7zip?
<Boohbah> a_b0y: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7-Zip
<CoJaBo> a_b0y:  The Linux virgin is command line only- which, really, isn't that hard to learn and is faster
<CoJaBo> :P
<CoJaBo> version*
<a_b0y> so what is the command line
<CoJaBo> terminal. bash. thingy-that-bears-a-passing-resemblance-to-a-DOS-prompt?
<a_b0y> i mean what do i type to use 7zip to extract the files
<CoJaBo> 7z x archive.rar
<bob921> msg NickServ identify 32167
<prpplague> doh
<prpplague> bob921: time to change the password
<bob921> yup
<tking0036> lol
<tking0036> cant you put your pass in your irc client so it will identify for you?
<a_b0y> CoJaBo it says unsupported method
<CoJaBo> a_b0y:  You need unrar then; that happens with some 1% of encrypted rars..
<tking0036> a_b0y: just do sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<Boohbah> tking0036: yes
<CoJaBo> tking0036:  the free version doesn't work either
<Chelo> Hi All
<tking0036> you could just get rar off of the winrar website http://rarlab.com
<Chelo> Does anybody knows if Ubuntu 12 works fine with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6XXXM ?
<a_b0y> okay it works, thanks tking0036
<tking0036> a_boy: np
<N4rc> Hello everyone, I'm having a hard time trying to boot the Ubuntu install from a USB stick on a friend's damned iMac. I tried the wiki and a lot of other things but nothing seems to work, the mac doesn't even see the USB drive at boot. Any suggestions ? Thanks.
<tking0036> N4rc: use unetbootin
<tking0036> N4rc: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<N4rc> tking0036: I thought the resulting USB drive was not compatible with Mac OS... I'll try then, thanks
<tking0036> N4rc: you can then plug in the usb drive and hold down option
<tking0036> N4rc
<tking0036> N4rc: and it will open the bootloader and select the usb drive
<N4rc> tking0036: What about : "Note that resulting USB drives are bootable only on PCs (not on Macs)."
<N4rc> ?
<tking0036> where does it say that
<tking0036> oh.. i see it now...
<N4rc> tking0036: On the unetbootin homepage
<N4rc> tking0036: Yes, that's why I didn't try
<tking0036> i guess try this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<tamaros> anyone know why the gnome-shell for pangolin was deleted from the repository today?
<tamaros> from the gnome-team/gnome3 ppa repostory that is
<N4rc> tking0036: Yeah, I tried that too. I came here because I'm running out of options. Thanks for helping me anyway :)
<tking0036> sorry... my bad...
<N4rc> tking0036: Nothing to be sorry about. Except the mac maybe.
<ASiD_K00L> any1 here can pm about BT5 armitage
<sunitasethi> hi
<xid> would it prevent your boot from completing if an init.d script fails and prompts you to overwrite a file?
<Boohbah> ASiD_K00L: /join #backtrack-linux
<xid> i mean, will it stop subsequent init.d scripts from loading?
<xid> it does doesn't it?
<mh512> hi, I am on ubuntu 12.04 and I am having display related problems on my laptop. brightness control does not work, xrandr gives "Failed to get size of gamma for output default". setting xorg does not seem to help.
<KXTwo> tyler_d: whats up man, was hoping to see you on here
<mh512> I have a separate partition running 10.10 and I did not have such display issues.
<harushimo> does django work with the current version of ubuntu
<harushimo> ?
<mh512> harushimo: why not?
<xid> will la failed init.d script that prompts for command line input cause subsequent init.d scripts from being called?
<KXTwo> any thoughts on my my 12.04 system is running so slow.  Even just isntalling something through software center is taking forever.
<harushimo> I don't know
<a_b0y> can someone check a weblink for me?
<mh512> harushimo: are u having errors?
<harushimo> I'm going to do apt-get install django
<mh512> harushimo: i recommend the
<harushimo> source file?
<xid> don't do it... apt-get install rails instead
<harushimo> why?
<mh512> harushimo: dont do apt-get
<sary> a_b0y: sure go ahead , in /query sary
<harushimo> oh okay
<harushimo> install it from the source file?
<mh512> yeah. thats always the freshest
<mcdonc> harushimo: sudo apt-get install python-setuptools python-virtualenv
<Mc2992> Anyone ever had problems loading the steam client on ubuntu??
<harushimo> that is exactly  what I was thinking
<harushimo> thank you
<mcdonc> then: cd ~/; virtualenv dj; cd dj; bin/easy_install Django
<harushimo> oh okay
<harushimo> I will do that
<mh512> yeah that way is better
<harushimo> I remember doing the upgrade django on the previous verison of ubuntu through the setup tools for python
<harushimo> I forgot about that way
<harushimo> thank you
<neo_> how do I unsend a bug report?
<harushimo> python is heavily integrated in ubuntu right?
<neo_> yes
<harushimo> that is what I thought. I was going to upgrade python too
<mcdonc> python is used for almost every canonical gui app
<escott> neo_, find the bug report and close it
<stiv2k> muelli
<stiv2k> where did he go
<stiv2k> escott
<harushimo> you are right
<escott> stiv2k, yes?
<stiv2k> hang around for another minute
<stiv2k> i had to burn 12.04 to a CD i forgot this laptop didnt have usb booting support
<stiv2k> so i can get the shadow file
<mcdonc> i wouldn't bother upgrading python if you're on 12.04.. it's a pretty recent version
<neo_> I dont know how to close a bug report, Its located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9cdceebd9ad1381f5138000aac53968b9086efb5 It was fixed by installing hda-jack-retask
<Lunar_Lander_> good night!
<neo_> any idea why 'sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop' doesnt stop audio?
<Mc2992> Any ideas on why Steam client won't start??  IT downloads and when I click the icon it acts like it will start but then just stops nothing happens
<ResolutionHD> I need help setting configuring my external HDD a perminant mouting point
<stiv2k> i hope lirc works on 12.04
<neo_> I would guess Steam wouldnt work because of wine
<stiv2k> i'd like to get my remote to do cool things
<escott> ResolutionHD, what location do you want? what kind of filesystem is it?
<ResolutionHD> I formated it is a ex4
<Mc2992> Suggestions on how to fix that??
<escott> Mc2992, check the winehq database
<ResolutionHD> I want to set a point where i an access it from my home directory
<Mc2992> I had it working on my previos install but then I had to re install same version 12.04 and now it won't start.
<escott> ResolutionHD, you mean you want it inside you $HOME? thats moderately unusual, but possible
<ResolutionHD> Okay I can set it anywhere it doesnt matter
<ResolutionHD> I just want it to be the same everytime I hook it up
<escott> ResolutionHD, basically all you need to do is the following: 1) run sudo blkid and identify the UUID that is associated with the device (you cannot trust /dev/sdb to always be sdb sometimes it might be sdc or other device labels so use the UUID)
<ResolutionHD> Okay then how can I make it mount to a perminant position with that?
<escott> ResolutionHD, then run "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and add a line that says "UUID=????? /whatever/mountpoint/you/want ext4 defaults 0 2" (the last column could be 0 if you dont want it fscked, but 2 will check it for errors periodically
<stiv2k> escott shit... liveCD does kernel panic....
<stiv2k> escott what do i do :S
<escott> stiv2k, can't remember what your problem was
<escott> stiv2k, the password right
<stiv2k> escott i had a passwordless user and you want to see the shadow file
<escott> stiv2k, odd that you are getting a panic. can't you boot whatever you used to do the original install
<stiv2k> probably
<stiv2k> but i want to wipe it and install 12.04 anyway
<escott> stiv2k, or can you just boot the rescue mode?
<stiv2k> instead of 11.10
<escott> stiv2k, so you have a 12.04 panic. what is the nature of the panice?
<Mischinka> Lol i have a 12.04 panic too
<neo_> I had one too, I just reinstalled
<ResolutionHD> escott, Could you give me an example? I dont wanna get the syntax wrong
<stiv2k> escott it just panics before i can get logged in
<stiv2k> while booting up
<Mischinka> Mine has to do with properly upgrading my apache server.
<stiv2k> escott maybe i should do nomodeset
<escott> ResolutionHD, the existing fstab should have entries for the / filesystem. yours should be similar to that but with a "2" instead of a "1" in the last column, and a different UUID and the mountpoint is /whatever instead of /
<escott> ResolutionHD, given that this is a removable I would put it under either /media or /mnt
<escott> ResolutionHD, If you want to have something like "files in $HOME/Music" are actually on the removable drive you can symlink Music to /media/removable/Music
<ResolutionHD> Thats what I wanna do how can i do that
<escott> ResolutionHD, well first get the removable drive mounted in a good location. /mnt/something or /media/something so that you can identify it
<stiv2k> escott if i boot with nomodeset is it going to create the installation using the vesa video driver or something
<escott> ResolutionHD, so create the fstab entry and then paste that line in here
<ResolutionHD> escott UUID=d3b5b6f4-7ae3-4667-8199-33347aa919d6 /mnt/HDD ext4 defaults 0 2
<escott> stiv2k, its not going to use kernel modesetting, that might mean that X falls back to vesa or it might mean that X does its user space modesetting
<escott> ResolutionHD, ok. then you would "sudo mkdir /mnt/HDD; sudo chmod 777 /mnt/HDD; sudo mount /mnt/HDD;"
<stiv2k> escott is that going to change configuration when i install to the hard drive though?
<escott> stiv2k, you might install the proprietary drivers
<ResolutionHD> escott okay now what
<escott> ResolutionHD, type "mount" to verify that the /mnt/HDD is listed as one of the mounted filesystems, and "ls /mnt/HDD" to see what is currently in the folder
<stiv2k> escott its still crashing with nomodeset
<escott> stiv2k, what is the panic? what does it say?
<stiv2k> just a long back trace
<KXTwo> this is seriously driving me to the poitn of insanity
<KXTwo> every document
<stiv2k> escott i think its b43
<stiv2k> how do i prevent b43 from loading
<KXTwo> ever article I can find online, says that my problem is using the default ddriver for my nvida card
<ResolutionHD> okay it is
<KXTwo> so it tells me to install the proprietary one
<stiv2k> part of the backtrace says b43 in it
<escott> ResolutionHD, assuming those two give the results you want. and suppose you wanted the "~/Music" folder to actually be /mnt/HDD/Music then you would issue the following commands (note that sudo is NOT used) "rmdir ~/Music; mkdir /mnt/HDD/Music; ln -s /mnt/HDD/Music ~/Music"
<KXTwo> but as soon as i do it breaks my fucking system!
<escott> ResolutionHD, rmdir only removes empty directories so if you have files in ~/Music you need to move those first
<Takyoji> Anyone know how to resolve the issue of CDs/DVDs not showing up sometimes in Nautilus?
<KXTwo> its amazing that in two days and with all the people that come in here I cant figure this out
<stiv2k> escott how do i prevent the livecd from loading b43
<ASiD_K00L> any1 use BT5 can give me help in pm... no help in other chan
<escott> stiv2k, module_name.blacklist=yes as a kernel parameter https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/sparc/boot-parms.html
<ResolutionHD> sweet ty
<stiv2k> escott sparc?
<stiv2k> escott 8.04?
<ResolutionHD> escott Thanks just what I wanted
<KXTwo> I think i am done with ubuntu this is absurd
<escott> ResolutionHD, then if you "touch ~/Music/testfile" you should see it if you "ls /mnt/HDD/Music"
<thisisjet> Hello. I bought a laptop which came with windows. Then I burned my windows recovery DVD's via the provided wizard. This is good as I no longer have to worry about loosing my windows install/license while installing linux.
<thisisjet> So now I am running Ubuntu, and have these recovery DVD's, but I am thinking it would be great if I could make disk images of the DVDs and save them to an external hdd. Then I'd not need to keep track of the physical disks. So What I am asking is: What is the best way to make an image of a windows recovery dvd so I can recreate the dvds later if I ever need?
<Ben64> KXTwo: which video card
<escott> KXTwo, nvidia is a bit of a pain
<ResolutionHD> Escott yes it works perfect thanks again
<escott> ResolutionHD, you might give it a reboot to make sure it gets mounted properly on boot. there is a risk that a USB device might cause the boot to fail (if usb enumeration occurs after mount all)
<KXTwo> Ben64: escott I am about over this though.  I have followed exaclty what every person/article says to do.  I install the right driver.  I was going to not install it at lal but I am having peformance issue and everyone says its because im not using the right video driver.  Yet despite following instructions to a T AND using the drive that is suposedly tested BY ubuntu teams as soon as I install it, I no longer have access to my external mo
<KXTwo> nitor and cant doa nything on the primary
<KXTwo> frankly its a fucking joke, i am in a lose lose situation, crappy performance, or broken video card.
<trevorj> Hello all, is there any way to allow dd to skip= over a pipe/stream?
<escott> KXTwo, thats the downside of proprietary drivers. we don't know what nvidia put in them
<KXTwo> Ben64: it is a geforce go 6100.
<trevorj> escott: 100% agreed sir
<escott> KXTwo, also please keep in mind this is a volunteer supported channel. so try to keep the attitude positive
<trevorj> ATI's drivers are fantastic these days now that they are open sourced
<KXTwo> escott: i understand that but it says tested, also there are no documents indicating to do it the other way. the binary driver site all says to just do iot through additional drivers.
<escott> trevorj, what do you mean skip?
<trevorj> escott: as in seek past X blocks of input data
<trevorj> escott: it works with a standard file, but not with a pipe in my tests
<trevorj> escott: If it doesn't work I'll just have to modify dd but I was making sure I'm just not doing something wrong here
<KXTwo> so far not a single driver that I have used via the additional drivers option has worked.  I ahd to use a workaround for my wireless card.  and had another nvidia problem with a different system.  But I can find no workaround for this
<escott> trevorj, skip=??
<trevorj> escott: yep
<Ben64> KXTwo: you could try a newer driver via https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<escott> trevorj, so the skip=BLOCKS argument doesn't work
<trevorj> escott: dd: `standard input': cannot skip to specified offset
<KXTwo> my system is so jacked right now I think only a reinstall will fix it
<KXTwo> even booting an older version is being silly
<escott> trevorj, you could use tail +bytes to jump a number of bytes in the stream and then send to dd
<trevorj> KXTwo: beware of ppas, they are not magic fixes; ie you must use someting ala ppa-purge to remove them
<KXTwo> this is all beyond me at this point anyway
<KXTwo> I think I have no choice but to reinstall
<KXTwo> im going to try a different distro I think
<KXTwo> windows vista ran better on this laptop
<trevorj> KXTwo: That won't help
<Ben64> what exactly is it doing after you install the driver that you aren't liking
<stiv2k> trevorj sup
<trevorj> sup stiv2k
<stiv2k> escott i'm in
<stiv2k> let me get you the shadow file
<stiv2k> looks like b43 was causing it to panic
<trevorj> stiv2k: b43 is rather carpy
<stiv2k> yeah
<trevorj> stiv2k: not the dev's fault I imagine, but lack of docs, etc, etc you know
<KXTwo> Ben64: I installed this on my old laptop that has a broken monitor.  i have it hooekd up to an external one.  once I instal the driver, it will no longer display to the external monitor.  And even when i can manage a signal to the broken one I cannot do anything, the desktop doesnt finish loading.  I can topen a terminal or switch to a console, virtually nothing other than creating a new docoument or folder
<stiv2k> trevorj its fun to blame the devs though :P
<escott> trevorj, some carp are nice. koi are particularly pretty
<Anacranom> here's he bottom line, if you use the vendor's driver, you're fine- until there's a kernel update, then you have to re-install it again --- if you use the distro's driver, it will survive a kernel update, but- what are you losing?...
<trevorj> escott: yes, yes they are ;)
<ResolutionHD> Escott, How do I make it where I can run a command on any terminal without having to go to the directory?
<Ben64> KXTwo: try installing a remote desktop thing (vnc or whatever you prefer) open up nvidia-settings and tell it to display to the external monitor only
<stiv2k> trevorj remember our channel #gentoo-noob
<KXTwo> Ben64: I would be fine just using the dfault driver and staying away from nvida drivers, but my system is sluggish and people suggest its the driver
<trevorj> stiv2k: yes!
<stiv2k> trevorj like a decade ago
<KXTwo> Ben64: thats not going to work when the desktop doesnt even finish loading
<stiv2k> Lol
<escott> ResolutionHD, you mean add a program to you path?
<trevorj> stiv2k: funny that was that long ago
<trevorj> stiv2k: we're old these days
<Ben64> KXTwo: maybe it finishes loading on the main monitor?
<ResolutionHD> Nvm I figured it out yes that was it
<KXTwo> Ben64: that doesnt even make sense, its a software issue, not a display issue
<trevorj> KXTwo: it's a driver issue**
<escott> ResolutionHD, if you have a custom program just for yourself, the best place to put it is in ~/bin, on your next login ~/bin will be added to your path
<KXTwo> trevorj: pretty sure drivers are software :)
<gar> anyone good with postfix that could please help ?
<trevorj> gar: I am sir
<Ben64> KXTwo: the main monitor doesn't work.. it usually expects it to work, so it likely is displaying everything on it
<trevorj> gar: fire away
<KXTwo> i'm removing the driver now while booted into an older version
<KXTwo> Ben64: I don't think I explained it to you in a way that makes you understand
<Ben64> <KXTwo> Ben64: I installed this on my old laptop that has a broken monitor.  i have it hooekd up to an external one.
<Ben64> pretty clear cut
<KXTwo> Ben64: even if it was displaying to the external monitor, my system is still broken
<gar> trevorj: Okay. I try to do ehlo and I get temporary lookup failure
<gar> trevorj: just trying to send out to the internet
<trevorj> gar: transport maps?
<KXTwo> Ben64: the lack of displaying to external monitor was simply another symptom
<Ben64> KXTwo: how can you tell it's broken when you can't see what is on the main screen?
<trevorj> gar: do you have anything odd in your postfix config?
<trevorj> gar: specifically main.cf?
<trevorj> gar: or are you just getting DNS lookup failures
<KXTwo> Ben64: ok Im goin to go for a run before my frustration explodes
<KXTwo> Ben64: I told you i can see the old monitor, its just in shotty condition
<trevorj> KXTwo: make sure the monitors are set to dupe the display
<trevorj> KXTwo: this is not default
<KXTwo> Ben64: there is a bad connection in it so I have to basicaly squeeze it, I can see the mouse move, I can see what I am doing
<gar> trevorj: nothing special...i can lookup the hostnames on the box
<trevorj> gar: can you pastebin me your main.cf and the last 50 lines of your mail.log?
<KXTwo> Ben64: the desktop does not finish loading, no display bar, simply my psensors.  when i switch to console it is black screen, when I open terminal either nothing happens or it completely freezes
<KXTwo> Ben64: the only thing I can do is right click to get a new...
<KXTwo> trevorj: I literaly can do nothing, I cannot get into any settings
<gar> trevorj: will do
<Ben64> KXTwo: have you tried Ubuntu 2D or gnome fallback?
<trevorj> KXTwo: ssh!
<gar> thanks
<KXTwo> trevorj: the only thing I can do is boot older version, remove driver then reboot
<trevorj> KXTwo: ctrl+alt+F1 gets to a tty
<Ben64> and yeah, ssh
<trevorj> KXTwo: actually vty
<gar> trevorj: where is mail.log :)
<stiv2k> escott wtf
<trevorj> gar: tail -n 50 /var/log/mail.log
<stiv2k> escott why does it say shadow is binary
<KXTwo> trevorj: I know this, I cant do that either
<KXTwo> trevorj: this si what I am trying to tell you, its not just effecting the video, its broken the system!
<trevorj> KXTwo: thank nvidia for that
<Ben64> KXTwo: gnome-fallback, ssh
<escott> stiv2k, /etc/shadow???
<trevorj> KXTwo: remove all ppas, reinstall latest drivers from offical ubuntu nvidia latest driver ppa
<trevorj> KXTwo: by remove, I mean literally use ppa-purge
<stiv2k> escott nvm
<KXTwo> I am unfarmilir with ppa
<stiv2k> escott i don't have read permission yet
<KXTwo> I am a basic noob to this
<KXTwo> on my oler systems I just sued additional drivers
<KXTwo> and everything was fine
<trevorj> KXTwo: ppas are additional apt repos
<KXTwo> also 10.10 on my older system runs faster than 12.04 on this one
<trevorj> KXTwo: here's the easy way to diagnose this
<trevorj> KXTwo: setup openssh server and a static IP in /etc/network/interfaces for your ethernet device
<trevorj> KXTwo: then when you boot it you'll actually have access to it through ssh and you can try things
<trevorj> KXTwo: otherwise you're shooting nasty fish in a barrel
<KXTwo> god damn it
<KXTwo> this tiem when I removed the driver
<Ben64> and install gnome fallback
<KXTwo> now my resolution is all jacked up
<trevorj> KXTwo: did you create an xorg.conf?
<KXTwo> yes and I ran nvidia-xconfig etc
<trevorj> KXTwo: you need to tell us what exactly you have done so far or it's very hard for us to help =(
<KXTwo> but it fixed itself
<trevorj> KXTwo: ok great
<stiv2k> escott ok got it
<KXTwo> trevorj: I have done what anyone else would ahve done
<KXTwo> I followed the binary driver guide
<KXTwo> did exactly what youa re supposed to
<trevorj> KXTwo: ok, so you followed a guide
<trevorj> KXTwo: which guide
<KXTwo> I honestly dont even want to mess with the nvida driver anymore
<KXTwo> so I just want to figure out why my system is running so sluggish
<trevorj> KXTwo: I did the same thing after nvidia screwed me enough times
<Ben64> KXTwo: what is sluggish
<trevorj> KXTwo: binary blobs are really, really lame
<KXTwo> so I have my system back
<KXTwo> I open up firefox it takes almost 10 seconds to open
<trevorj> escott: did you try dd skip through a pipe?
<trevorj> escott: if so, did it work for you and I'm just an idiot?
<trevorj> escott: =)
<KXTwo> basically anything I open is slow
<stiv2k> escott http://pastebin.com/T4KB3NT8
<Ben64> KXTwo: could be slow hard drive?
<escott> trevorj, never had a reason to do so. why do you need dd for this? why not a simple cat?
<KXTwo> vista runs faster than this on here
<Anacranom> could be nouveau...
<Ben64> KXTwo: try this - "sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda" and paste result
<stiv2k> escott my user is owner
<trevorj> escott: can you offset a cat ?
<KXTwo> Anacranom: I know thats why I tried the nvidia driver but thast a hell hole
<trevorj> escott: ie, skip x bytes?
<trevorj> escott: you can't that I'm aware of
<escott> trevorj, tail +bytes
<trevorj> escott: oh snap
<trevorj> escott: but, that doesn't wait until it gets to the end does it?
<Ipsilon> How do I center a client run via xinit?
<trevorj> escott: I can't fit this into ram, that's why I ask
<escott> trevorj, technically something | tail -c +bytes >output
<trevorj> Ipsilon: use a window manager
<KXTwo> cached readers 744.84 mb/sec
<KXTwo> disk reads 43.85
<Mischinka> I made a failed attempt to install apache 2.4.2 and now my website is not coming up.. I have an apache,mysql,php site and had apache 2.2.22 previously. Does anyone have an idea of how I can now complete the task to get the site back up and running?
<trevorj> escott: I'll test it out real quick
<Ipsilon> trevorj, I'm running on a separate "server" (I might be using this word wrong).
<Rallias> Mischinka did you try /etc/init.d/httpd restart?
<escott> trevorj, it doesnt need to skip to the end. the weird +bytes argument format means start at bytes
<Ipsilon> i.e. Ctrl-Alt-F8
<trevorj> escott: I understand that, but tailing with lines as a +
<trevorj> escott: makes it fit it all into ram first
<Mischinka> Rallias: -bash: /etc/init.d/httpd: No such file or directory
<escott> stiv2k, thats a crazy stupid bug. it actually did null out your password
<trevorj> escott: nasty coding imo
<KXTwo> I don't see how it could be the harddrive if vista actually ran faster lol
<KXTwo> thats what it came with
<Ben64> yeah that speed isn't too bad
<escott> stiv2k, is that even a valid shadow file anymore?
<Rallias> Mischinka My bad, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Ben64> i'd still install nvidia driver, but i know you don't like it
<KXTwo> Ben64: everyone says its nouvea and that I should sue the nvidia driver but I cant get it to work
<KXTwo> Ben64: I would love to but cant get it to work, it breaks my system
<Mischinka> Rallias: http://pastebin.com/thWM5kK9
<escott> stiv2k, ok. i see "some applications that read the shadow file *may* decide not to permit access"
<Rallias> Mischinka The probable change is you used a different MPM. Put a # infront of line 100 in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<KXTwo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Ben64> KXTwo: i would suggest that you install gnome fallback, install ssh server, remove the xorg.conf, and install the nvidia driver
<escott> stiv2k, this might do what you want with some modifications to your /etc/pam.conf
<KXTwo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stiv2k> escott eh?
<KXTwo> what is gnomefall back?
<stiv2k> escott its ok.. i'm reinstalling with 12.04
<escott> stiv2k, you had wanted things to not prompt for the password. so maybe by nulling out the password, and then also modifying pam.conf you could get programs to respect the null'ed password. my guess is that sudo is configured to ignore the fact that your password is nulled
<KXTwo> even if it was the nouvea driver would that make say software center run slow, even installing through there is slow
<Ben64> KXTwo: gnome fallback is like the old version of gnome
<KXTwo> why do you want me to intall that?
<Ben64> because unity uses accelerated graphics
<KXTwo> so you want me to get rid of unity and use gnome?
<Ben64> it might speed up your system even with noveau
<Rallias> eurgh stupid VPS with apache2 installed by default...
<Mischinka> Rallias: good news it had me comment out a few other lines and the site is up, but now i did apache2 -v and it says im still using apache 2.2.22
<Ben64> KXTwo: you'd get the option of what to start when your system comes up
<stiv2k> escott well
<KXTwo> ok I dont see gnomefall back just regular gnome, is that ok/
<stiv2k> escott i won't need to do that anymore, because i think the "locked screen after suspend" bug is fixed
<stiv2k> escott in 12.04
<Rallias> Mischinka At this point, I'd like to refer you to #ubuntu-server
<Ben64> !info gnome-session-fallback
<ubottu> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME fallback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 157 kB
<Mischinka> Thanks Rallias!
<mosno> for some reason i don't see my Nautilus window in the alt-tab list of GNOME Shell, what gives?
<MaynardWaters> how would you guys set up a restore state, where it will automatically load a bunch of specific programs in specific locations on the desktop?
<mosno> wait, there it is... that was weird... it took like 10seconds for it to appear
<KXTwo> ok I have no idea
<KXTwo> so guess Im giving up for now
<KXTwo> since I have no idea what you are trying to get across to me
<KXTwo> turning into # c all over again lol
<Mischinka> Rallias: you wouldnt happen to know why i had to comment it out would you?
<Rallias> Mischinka Its most likely you switched MPM's somehow. In all reality, you really aught to look into getting nignx working instead of working on the beast they call apache
<trevorj> I'm a fan of both apache and nginx
<trevorj> They are not of the same kind of beast
<Rallias> For 99.9% of purposes, nginx preforms equal to or better than apache.
<Rallias> in my experience.
<trevorj> Rallias: I'm not denying that ;)
<trevorj> Rallias: mine as well
<trevorj> Rallias: but nginx can be too restrictive at times
<Rallias> trevorj, all nginx restrictions can be alieviated with perl and fastcgi
<trevorj> Rallias: I started using it when it first came out OSS and there was no english docs or site
<trevorj> Rallias: Babelfish was horrible at translating code comments btw
<Rallias> I started using it when my blog started taking 25-30 seconds to load.
<trevorj> Rallias: Glad it worked =)
<Rallias> what's the best, low resource http proxy?
<athul> Hey, everybody When I try installing Ubuntu 12.04 on my desktop I get an error saying ubi-partman failed with code 141
<athul> When i install ubuntu
<athul> i get an error code 141
<athul> can anyone help me ?
<Rallias> athul no need to repeat the question over multiple lines.
<trevorj> Rallias: how low resource
<trevorj> Rallias: http only?
<athul> ohh srry it didnt come in my client
<trevorj> Rallias: how many concurrent reqs do you need
<malkauns_> why does my shotwell not have a slideshow option?
<Rallias> trevorj, Mostly just like 1 request per hour, maybe 2
<Rallias> and it needs to fit in 42 mb of ram or less.
<Boohbah> Rallias: nginx
<Rallias> boohbah forward, not reverse.
<OerHeks> athul, sounds like bug 956531 and bug 945027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 956531 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141 ubi-partman.py line 2064, in run os.rmdir(mount_path) - OSError: [Errno 16] Device or resource busy" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945027 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945027
<Guest72970> Hey i tried to install flashplugin. I did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree then it says it has no candidate what do i do?
<Rallias> Guest72970, Try flashplugin-installer
<Guest72970> I tried that it says i haev it installed but when i go on youtube
<Guest72970> it says im missing
<Guest72970> plugins
<Rallias> firefox?
<Guest72970> yes
<Rallias> That's your reason.
<Guest72970> What?
<anonymous_> hello
<Rallias> I'm not sure if its implemented yet, but flash stated they won't support firefox anymore
<mongo> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Guest72970> i haev chrome as well
<Guest72970> will it work on chrome?
<Rallias> should.
<Guest72970> k ill try
<anonymous_> r u guys using anonymous-os....?
<bandit5432> they are not going to have any new versions of flash for linux they will how ever still provide security updates
<Guest72970> its the saem for chrome
<Guest72970> same*
<Guest72970> not working
<Rallias> anonymous_, If you are, select a different os FAST, it is infected last I checked.
<Guest72970> i just recently updated to 12.04
<Guest72970> before that it worked fine
<anonymous_> ok thx
<mongo> they wont' to flash on firfox on windows RT IIRC
<Rallias> try apt-get remove gnash gnash-*
<mongo> they have not stated they will drop it on firefox yet
<OerHeks> Guest72970, did you restart firefox after install?
<Guest72970> yes many times
<mongo> Guest72970: are you behind a proxy?
<Guest72970> whats the candidate for flashplugin-nonfree
<Guest72970> Im not sure
<Rallias> Guest72970 Go to adobe's website
<mongo> Guest72970: open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<Rallias> They have a working link I believe
<cyberpunk> ...
<Guest72970> this website here?
<Guest72970> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Rallias> Yes
<Rallias> Make sure to choose ubuntu 9.10+ (apt)
<mongo> Guest72970: don't install it from ther
<mongo> install it from the command line, so that you get updates
<Rallias> mongo all it does is links to the ubuntu repository
<Guest72970> ok
<OerHeks> Guest72970, do not take it from the website, you won't get updates.
<Rallias> the ubuntu software center
<Guest72970>  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Guest72970> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest72970> Building dependency tree
<Guest72970> Reading state information... Done
<Guest72970> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> Guest72970: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest72970> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<mongo> use pastebin
<Rallias> OerHeks mongo you DO get updates because they simply link "apt://whatever" instead of have you download a deb
<Rallias> Its been that way since 9.10
<APCCPRO> is need for speed world available for Ubuntu?
<Guest72970> ok when i do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mongo> Rallias: it has changed lately, they no longer host the files in apt, thus the change to flashplugin-installer
<Guest72970> it say si need a candidate
<Guest72970> So how am i going to get flash?
<mongo> Guest72970: run dpkg -l | grep flash
<mongo> on the flashplugin-intaller does it have an ii?
<APCPRO> is need for speed world available for Ubuntu?
<Guest72970> yes
<Rallias> mongo I don't knwo about you, but "Flash Player 11 for Ubuntu (apt)" looks like it uses deb repositories, which allows for automatic updates.
<mongo> Rallias: what is the package name?
<mongo> flashplugin-nonfree is now a virtual package that points at flashplugin-installer
<Guest72970> Wait are u talking to me?
<Guest72970> o
<Rallias> I believe its adobe-flashplayer but I could be wrong... I'm on a diff os atm
<gr33n7007h> APCPRO, no
<OerHeks> Guest72970, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade first
<mongo> Guest72970: adobe-flashplayer does not exist in 12.04
<Guest72970> ok its doing something
<Guest72970> so what do i do?
<APCPRO> gr33n7007h: oh can i run it throgh wine?
<mongo> wait for it to do something
<Guest72970> how do i get youtube?
<Guest72970> you mean the terminal?
<Rallias> Guest72970 youtube.com/html5
<mongo> Guest72970: wait for that upgrade to finish
<Guest72970> oh ok
<reflexrg> does anybody here know of an app that detects duplicates of all files on selecting a hard drive or folder for purpose of deleting and organizing files
<jrib> reflexrg: fdupes
<OerHeks> !info fslint
<ubottu> fslint (source: fslint): Utility collection to find and fix common errors in file storage. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.42-2 (precise), package size 125 kB, installed size 746 kB
<Guest72970> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cryosphere> hi everyone I'm having some linking woes: http://ideone.com/1BxE2
<gr33n7007h> APCPRO, probably better through virtualbox
<Boohbah> reflexrg: find
<Guest72970> well the upgrade thing is done
<cryosphere> thanks for any advice you can offer
<Guest72970> what do i do now?
<Guest72970> mongo: What do i do now?
<mongo> Guest72970: did it have any errors?
<Guest72970> yes
<Guest72970> it did
<mongo> post them to pastepin
<Guest72970> i think
<mongo> err pastebin
<Guest72970> how?
<vfw> !paste Guest72970
<APCPRO> gr33n7007h: i don't really understand how to create a disk or something like that
<Guest72970> what?
<vfw> !paste|  Guest72970
<mongo> go up to the edit menu, and click on "select all" then go to copy
<ubottu> Guest72970: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vfw> !pastebinit | Guest72970
<ubottu> Guest72970: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest72970> http://paste.ubuntu.com/990063/
<gr33n7007h> APCPRO, have you got a windows cd
<APCPRO> gr33n7007h: no
<mongo> oh you need to get rid of those PPAs
<Guest72970> oh ok
<Guest72970> Ho do i do that?
<gr33n7007h> APCPRO, linux is no good for gaming
<mongo> Guest72970: I have to commute, others here will be able to help you
<Guest72970> Who?
<Guest72970> Please i need this done now
<Guest72970> please
<reflexrg> thanks OerHeks and jrib I appreciate your help
<Guest72970> can someone help me install flash plugin
<Guest72970> http://paste.ubuntu.com/990063/
<Guest72970> please look at this
<Guest72970> and tell me hat i haev to do
<Guest72970> i am on ubuntu 12.04
<mongo> Guest72970: you will need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the lines with "ppa" in them
<Guest72970> How do i do that?
<Guest72970> can i do it using terminal?
<mongo> you will also need to run "dpkg -l | grep flash" and find the unstandard flash packages you have installed
<kenny__> n
<Danny> hello i would like to install ubuntu along side windows but would like to keep 250 gigs of my 300 gigs on my windows side can i store all of my files on my windows side and just use everything from there ?
<SolarisBoy> Danny: you can use the files on your windows partition from ubuntu
<OerHeks> Guest72970, go into software sources, and remove at least sevenmachines .. and removing backports is also a good idea
<mongo> Guest72970: some time before you installed a 3rd party version of flash, it is probably blocking the install but I have been at work for 14 hours I have to bail.
<Guest72970> :(
<SolarisBoy> Danny: like music/pictures/etc + you can't run the programs like on windows though
<Guest72970> Will you be on tomorow?
<cc11rocks> Is there any way someone could help me find Linux (free preferred) equivalents to these Windows software? I am trying to come up with software to convince my school/school district to switch to Linux > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53278421/NeedConversionToLinuxFromWindows.PNG
<Guest72970> Do i go into ubuntu software centre?
<reflexrg> also Boohbah
<krababbel> Danny: do you have windows 7?
<Guest72970> mongo: Do i go into ubuntu software center?
<cc11rocks> It is Win XP...I took a screenshot of the software available to students (should be the same as teachers though)
<Danny> krababbel: yes
<Pyrosquirrell> anybody got a second to help me out? I installed the amd ati drivers and my sound stopped working. I looked for hours on google with no avail. I uninstalled the ati driver and it still continued to not work. Any suggestions? I've seen several people with this problem, but no solution that worked
<A2GJeff> does anyone know of a utility that will bind my IP range to my server instead of adding them individually? I'm using 12.04
<A2GJeff> I need to add 250+ IPs, and its going to be like 3000 lines of code
<A2GJeff> this is for the network interfaces file
<Danny> SolarisBoy: but ryhtmbox will work just fine with the stuff and same with movies
<krababbel> Danny: you can shrink your windows partition to make room in computer managment in windows
<Danny> krababbel: i get that but i wanna keepthe biggest partition i can but access everything and since i cant see ubuntu files on ubuntu i figured i should just make my windows file huge
<krababbel> Danny: you want to play movies from the windows partition? best is to mount the partition read only, but your player shouldn't want to write to the directory your movies are in.
<krababbel> Danny: what? you can see ubuntu files in windows and vice versa without a problem. writing is risky a bit.
<APCPRO> gr33n7007h: i realize that the other day
<krababbel> reading is no problem
<gr33n7007h> APCPRO, never as never will
<APCPRO> gr33n7007h: well i haven't seen any good games on it that look or have the feeling of a windows game
<gr33n7007h> APCPRO, You won't
<APCPRO> gr33n7007h: yeah i guess not
<gr33n7007h> Have you got windows
<cc11rocks> Email me at cc11rocks@yahoo.com if you want to help me convert that software
<TimStarling> why is this in chinese? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<reflexrg> because chinese is the new english
<reflexrg> and that the chinese government want to rule the world!
<reflexrg> ubuntu is part of their secret agenda
<reflexrg> just jk... :)
<reflexrg> TimStarling I just checked that link its in english for me you probably have your browser language settings setup to pick chinese if available
<TimStarling> nope, I double checked with curl from a server
<TimStarling> in the US
<TimStarling> and I checked my outbound request headers with Live
<TimStarling> LiveHTTPHeaders
<reflexrg> hmm maybe it is 12.04 bug
<reflexrg> I am still using 11.10
<reflexrg> having upgraded yet
<TimStarling> the server is 10.04
<TimStarling> and it's curl
<TimStarling> it's not like curl has secret options to convert things to chinese
<reflexrg> but for me with firefox on 11.10 when I go to that link it is in english
<waxstone> in 12.10 is there a way to clear/reset recently used items(files/aps/etc) ?
<TimStarling> is it sending Accept-Language?
<reflexrg> no
<TimStarling> ah yes, that is curious
<TimStarling> if I send "Accept-Language: en", it gives it in english
<TimStarling> if I send no AL header, it gives it in chinese
<reflexrg> are you connecting via a proxy or using tor to connect to the website?
<reflexrg> sometimes that can change the language defualts
<TimStarling> no I'm not using a proxy
<reflexrg> cause the webpage sees you are connecting from germany or china ec....
<reflexrg> some sites do this
<TimStarling> using geolocation to select page language, with no way to override, is stupid if that's what it's doing
<TimStarling> if I travel to Germany it doesn't mean I want the web in german
<TimStarling> anyway if it is geolocation, the database must be very broken, or there is a bug in the relevant code
<TimStarling> because the server IP address I am using has been in the US since forever
<reflexrg> you can usually over ride it TimStarling in the sites settings
<pacific-blue> #distrowatch
<Zyclops> is it possible to add groups to groups?
<TimStarling> it's also chinese from another server
<Zyclops> i.e. all the memembers  of this group are in this group?
<TimStarling> let's try from europe
<trevorj> Rallias: sorry, I got side tracked
<reflexrg> sorry TimStarling that is far as I know on the subject you'll have to do research and make do with what I have told you thus far because I don't have any further experience with anything beyond that information on that subject
<trevorj> Rallias: try haproxy
<trevorj> Rallias: really, really light ;)
<trevorj> Rallias: oh, forward
<waxstone> in 12.10 is there a way to clear/reset recently used items(files/aps/etc) ?
<trevorj> Rallias: polipo
<trevorj> Rallias: I an personally a huge fan of squid however
<trevorj> Rallias: s/an/am/
<jrib> waxstone: 12.10 hasn't been released
<KXTwo> ok dumb question time
<TimStarling> ok, from a server in the netherlands, also chinese
<waxstone> sry 12.04
<KXTwo> I just downloaded a linux 64 bit driver from nvidia
<KXTwo> no intstructions
<KXTwo> hwo do I install that?
<waxstone> jrib, 12.04 i mean
<TimStarling> I guess the whole world gets chinese unless their browser is configured to send Accept-Language
<waxstone> KXTwo,  sudo sh filename.run
<hash> so i have a computer tht wont let me install antix its giving me a bunch of errors about the drive not existing it has debian installed could i just run sudo mkfs.ext3 then install it
<KXTwo> ahh never heard of sh, thanks!
<waxstone> KXTwo, no problem ;)
<wolfcore> KXTwo: sh means the sh shell
<wolfcore> KXTwo: that command means to run filename.run with the sh shell using sudo
<KXTwo> ok and another dumb question
<KXTwo> I guess X has to be not running to do this
<KXTwo> how do I close X?
<razvan86> is android the same on all android mobiles ?
<wolfcore> no
<wolfcore> each provider adds branding and useless crap (like the sprint nfl app)
<razvan86> what splits are there? and which facilitate better the integration of contacts from all social hubs unto the gsm contact agenda ?
<razvan86> a ...
<waxstone> I normally CTRL+ALT+1 then for 12.04 type sudo service lightdm stop
<waxstone> KXTwo, ^^
<ind3ntedChar> hey all...anyone know how to fix java applet missing in chrome ?
<bohemian9485> waxstone: isn't that CTRL+ALT+F1?
<Logan_> ind3ntedChar: sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<waxstone> bohemian9485, KXTwo  you are correct Ctrl+ALt+F1
<KXTwo> ok for more noob questions
<KXTwo> I knew how to switch to a console just wasnt sure how to stop x
<waxstone> KXTwo, type sudo service lightdm start after driver installs
<KXTwo> what is lightdm?
<bohemian9485> KXTwo: lightdm is the default desktop manager used by 12.04
<escott> KXTwo, the new display manager
<KXTwo> ok now we are learning
<KXTwo> now I am reading the howto on installing this driver
<tamaros> is there a way to remove only specific users form the login list (i.e. not interested in setting `greeter-hide-users=true` in lightdm.conf)?
<KXTwo> crap i setn myself the wrong link
<TimStarling> I filed a bug
<waxstone> Anyone know in 12.04 if there a way to clear/reset recently used items(files/aps/etc) ?
<KXTwo> it wasnt me to disable nouveau and make it so my system will boot to a vga console?
<ind3ntedChar> Logan_, cool...do I need to add a specific repository...its not finding it in what i have now
<jrib> tamaros: does /etc/lightdm/users.conf not do what you want?
<escott> jrib, its usually ignored in favor of the extremely well documented AccountsService daemon
<tamaros> jrib: in my googling I didn't come across mention of it.  What can I do with it to hide users?
<jrib> tamaros: read it, but it mentions accountsservice which escott says is what's used by default
<Logan_> ind3ntedChar: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<reflexrg> where is there an app to list all install GUI graphical applications only?
<ind3ntedChar> 10.04...oldie but goodie :-)
<bohemian9485> waxstone: i'm using gnome-classic on my 12.04 box and it has a clear recent documents on the menu, have not used unity much so don't know how to do it there
<Logan_> ind3ntedChar: Ah, that explains it. Sec.
<reflexrg> to save this list is most important
<Logan_> ind3ntedChar: Do you already have Sun Java installed?
<Logan_> ind3ntedChar: If not, then run:
<malkauns_> waxstone, too much porn?
<Logan_> ind3ntedChar: sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<ind3ntedChar> Logan_, yea I have sun java1.6 installed
<ind3ntedChar> let me try the second one
<waxstone> malkauns_, i plead the 5th
<malkauns_> LOL
<Logan_> ind3ntedChar: I'd remove Sun Java before running that command.
<KXTwo> ok more noob questions
<jrib> tamaros: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/857651 may be related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 857651 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Unable to hide users from login screen / user switcher" [High,Triaged]
<KXTwo> how do I get my system to boot into console and not start X?
<Logan_> ind3ntedChar: Although you can do it afterward, I guess.
<waxstone> KXTwo, when booting up pres tab or maybe Esc you will enter grub menu
<KXTwo> shit enters grub menu
<KXTwo> but grub has no option for straight to console
<KXTwo> unless I go into recovery mode
<waxstone> KXTwo, yes recovery mode
<Logan_> KXTwo: set the variable GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to "text" in the file /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub
<Logan_> KXTwo: recovery mode works, too, on a temporary basis
<KXTwo> waxstone: I do not wish to do recovery mode because when I did, I could do nothing as it was listed as a read o nly file system
<waxstone> KXTwo,  true or press E to edit kernel line adding text
<ind3ntedChar> Logan_, cool...thanks boss
<KXTwo> Logan_: I only need to do this long enough to isntall a driver
<Logan_> ind3ntedChar: No problem. Working now?
<KXTwo> Logan_: but last time I ran recovery mode and dropped to shell, i could do nothing even with sudo.
<waxstone> KXTwo, at grub menu press E to edit kernal line
<waxstone> add the word --->text<--- near quiet nomodeset etc
<ind3ntedChar> yea...i just need to remove the old java
<waxstone> maybe no splash you will see
<KXTwo> god i hope this works
<stiv2k> um
<KXTwo> ok where do I add 'text'?  I dont see
<stiv2k> why is my second display turning off when i close the laptop lid
<stiv2k> :(
<karthick87> How to apply domain wallpapers in all linux systems ?
<waxstone> KXTwo,  did you press e?
<KXTwo> yes
<KXTwo> the cloest line is
<KXTwo> quiet splash $vt_handoff
<MrPockets> So
<MrPockets> I'm going over seas
<waxstone> make it quiet splash text $vt_handoff
<MrPockets> I'd like to DBAN my laptop and put a fresh install down before i leave
<dr_willis> try  noquiet nosplash text
<MrPockets> but i also wanna image it before i leave, so i can restoer when i get back
<MrPockets> would CloneZilla work well enough with Ubuntu?
<KXTwo> was that edit perm or just this boot?
<jahon> Hey everyone
<dr_willis> grub menu edits are one time
<dr_willis> not perm. editing the /etc/ files is perm'
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys. Anyone know why 7z is not included in Ubuntu by default?
<KXTwo> learnign so freaking much
<dr_willis> IsmAvatar:  disk space lim its
<jahon> How can I set a secondary internet connection (4g usb device) to turn on when the primary connection is disconnected?
<KXTwo> ive gone through 4 groups of people ive asked for help
<tamaros> jrib: seems to be the answer i'm looking for if not the answer I wanted, thanks for the help
<IsmAvatar> dr_willis: fair enough. Just checking that there wasn't some sort of philosophical reasoning
<wolfcore> IsmAvatar: why would you need that? there's gzip, tar, etc
<jahon> I'm looking to have the backup connection kick in automatically when the main connection goes down...
<KXTwo> ok should I be concerned
<KXTwo> it says dstro provded pre-install script failed, continue installation anyway?
<IsmAvatar> wolfcore: one of my developers insists on distributing stuff in 7z because it's so small. I wasn't sure if I should just install 7z and bear it, or yell at him to use another format.
<dr_willis> distributr to who?
<dr_willis> distribute what.. ;)
<jahon> anyone have any ideas?
<stiv2k> how come my screen is blanking when i close the lid even though its set to do nothing in power settings???
<IsmAvatar> dr_willis: primarily other developers, and distributing binaries required to make our project runnable from a fresh repository checkout
<KXTwo> your screen still shuts off
<KXTwo> hey I know one!
<KXTwo> only if you have an external monitor does it stay on
<dr_willis> on a unix/linux systems the use of 7z would be.. odd...
<KXTwo> do nothing means, dont suspend or hibernate etc
<stiv2k> KXTwo no the external one shuts off too
<jahon> ugh. this channel fails
<karthick87> How to apply domain wallpapers in all linux systems ?
<IsmAvatar> dr_willis: it's cross platform
<KXTwo> Stivk aww I thought I was being helpful
<KXTwo> stiv2k: try shutting off the primary monitor first, THEN shuting the lid?
<uncu> a
<KXTwo> stiv2k: it will be a function combo with one of the f keys
<WhinesOnIRC> Holy God, this is a huge channel.
<KXTwo> ok I officialy give up
<WhinesOnIRC> This is the biggest channel I've ever seen on a server, seriously.
<KXTwo> even doing the nvidia install this way
<KXTwo> it still breaks my system
<dr_willis> WhinesOnIRC:  actually its a slow day
<stiv2k> KXTwo ubuntu 12.04 is very buggy
<WhinesOnIRC> :|
<KXTwo> stiv2k: I have tried everything
<WhinesOnIRC> Geez.
<dr_willis> WhinesOnIRC:  seen 3000+ in here befor
<KXTwo> I cannot get the nvidia driver to work
<KXTwo> as soon as I install it
<WhinesOnIRC> I didn't realize a channel could hold that many people.
<KXTwo> my external montitor stops working
<KXTwo> oh but wait!
<dr_willis> KXTwo:  you enqbled twinview from the nvidia-settimgs tool?
<KXTwo> somethign different this time
<KXTwo> dr_willis: ok before when I had done this, mys ystem wouldnt even boot all the way, this time it did, so I am in the displays tab and it shows laptop it doesnt show my external monitor?
<dr_willis> KXTwo:  if using nvidia drivers. use the nvidia-settings tool to configure the monitors
<KXTwo> im there but having difficulty seeing what to change
<dr_willis> i normally enable twinview, move monitors around, save changes to xorg.conf then reboot
<KXTwo> im playing with it but still nothing
<KXTwo> the exteranl monitor was disabled but I enabled it and hit apply
<dr_willis> with laptops you may  need to play with the monitor toggle fn keys
<dr_willis> i normally use desktop machines
<KXTwo> I didnt ahve to before
<KXTwo> the pro lem is
<KXTwo> the monitor is broken on the laptop
<KXTwo> and its a fucking nightmare to make it visible
<FloodBot1> KXTwo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> KXTwo, no cursing here
<KXTwo> gentelmen
<KXTwo> I think I finally have it!
<KXTwo> omg I finally have it!
<KXTwo> ive been in here for two days
<KXTwo> tryin to get this
<dr_willis> normallytakes me  2 min. on a new install...'
<dr_willis> bbl
<stiv2k> also i can't get lirc to work in 12.04 or 11.10
<stiv2k> why? it should work out of the box
<KXTwo> wow that was kind of a dick move
<Aeryndaar> Hey guys, is there still a minimize-all-window quick key?
<Aeryndaar> I just got 12.04
<Aeryndaar> I heard from before it was SUPER+D
<bazhang> Aeryndaar, in unity-2d there is iirc
<Derpametric> Huh. I guess this channel WAS on Freenode.
<KXTwo> ok so for no reason whatsoever x restarted on me
<KXTwo> and I got a system problem
<KXTwo> wtf, why would my system not have enough free memory
<KXTwo> ok im seriously about to give up on ubuntu
<KXTwo> I just had this working now it doesnt want to
<Aeryndaar> bazhang: I am in Unity-2d, Super+D doesn't work.
<bazhang> Aeryndaar, clicking the workspaces icon did that if I recall correctly, unless I am misunderstanding what you wish to accomplish
<KXTwo> he wants a shortcut to minimize all windows
<KXTwo> it used to be super d
<KXTwo> same as super m on windows
<KXTwo> I noticed atl f10 doesnt do the maximize terminal window either
<yhy> hlep,     can`t connect to MySQL server on "host_name" ?
<pROTOkom> Hello
<selig5> Aeryndaar: try ctrl+alt 0
<pROTOkom> ubuntu is pretty impressive from the looks of things.  Will convert soon.
<Aeryndaar> bazhang & selig5: I'm trying to do what WindowsLogoKey + D does in Win7
<Aeryndaar> Minimize all windows
<Aeryndaar> Basically showing desktop
<Aeryndaar> Or minimize-all, similarly works too
<Synackal> anybody here using lunbuntu?
<Synackal> or xubuntu
<selig5> Aeryndaar: try ctrl+alt+0 (zero on the number pad)
<Synackal> omnibus, multipass
<Aeryndaar> Clicking on the Workspace button brings me to Desktop Wall; Ctrl+Alt+0(numpad) minimizes ONE window
<Aeryndaar> I guess there isn't that shortcut :|
<Aeryndaar> in 12.04?
<Synackal> does anybody know why utorrent is not available from inside the softeware center and i have to get it myself and install it?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/763230 Aeryndaar is it this? there is a ppa that fixes the issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 733349 in unity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #763230 Minimize Application's Windows upon clicking its Launcher Icon" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<KXTwo> Aeryndaar: I dont remember how but youc an map your own keys
<JP_Franks> Anyone know what port besides 22 openSSH could need? I can connect if I DMZ the IP but just allowing port 22 into the machine doesn't work.
<Synackal> no other port should be needed JP_Franks
<Synackal> did you look into passive versus active issues?
<JP_Franks> You mean yell at it?
<JP_Franks> Yup!
<selig5> Aeryndaar: on Unity 3d alt+tab offers the desktop as one of the choices
<Aeryndaar> bazhang: That's not really exactly what I'm looking for, but thanks.
<Aeryndaar> KXTwo: Yeah, in System Settings/Keyboard, I think, but I don't really see minimize-all-windows (I mean for all programs, or basically show desktop) as an option
<Synackal> JP_Franks something is wrong with your port forwarding, is this NAT and what are you using to make a DMZ, your router?
<Aeryndaar> Selig5: I got Unity-2d. Is there a way to 'upgrade' to unity 3d?
<Synackal> make sure you local firewall is allowing port 22
<Aeryndaar> Sorry guys, I just got this new laptop 3 days ago. Very new to Ubuntu, but loving it so far.
<Synackal> ideally only to certain subnets of course
<selig5> Aeryndaar: you might have to get a better video card...
<bazhang> http://iloveubuntu.net/new-keyboard-shortcuts-landed-precise-pangolin  Aeryndaar this then?
<JP_Franks> syn: Yeah it the router.. the sshd isn't doing anything to trigger any NAT rules.. but opening the port in this manner works for all other things (RDP, Web, Minecraft, etc.. :) )
<Aeryndaar> selig5: I have nVIDIA GeForce 540M? Wouldn't say that's crap, is it? Of course not video-game grade, but still :|
<Synackal> so if you nc or telnet to the WAN IP on port 22, what happens?
<Synackal> is it shown as closed?
<Synackal> try going to grc.com shieldsup and see if port 22 shows as open on the WAN IP
<JP_Franks> YEah putty gets a quick hand slap.. Then I DMZ the whole IP and I'm in..
<Synackal> i see
<Aeryndaar> bazhang: Yes, the Control+Super+D is the exact thing I wanted, but doesn't work O_O
<JP_Franks> So I was guessing it's some sort of discovery port I'd never heard of?
<Aeryndaar> bazhang: OH nevermind, I got it.
<Aeryndaar> libreoffice was loading
<selig5> Aeryndaar: maybe you need the proprietary drivers for that card?
<Synackal> afaik there are no other ports needed for SSH, i have set it up dozens of times and port 22 is all you need for SSH and SFTP
<Synackal> i would want to see what is happening with that router
<Synackal> interesting
<Aeryndaar> bazhang: Thanks a lot :)
<Synackal> anybody else have a suggestion for JP_Franks ?
<Aeryndaar> selig5: How do I do that? (I admit I'm noob :|)
<Synackal> JP_Franks - make sure your router does not have its own SSH port open?
<iceroot> JP_Franks: nmap -p 22 hostname
<iceroot> JP_Franks: you only need port 22 for ssh, sftp, scp
<Synackal> scp = sftp afaik, its all part of openssh but yea, that should work, dmz should allow port 22 on the DMZ IP
<Synackal> must be missing something
<selig5> Aeryndaar: not sure, look at the nVidia website for linux drivers for that card?
<Aeryndaar> selig5: f^^k, I bet they don't have one :(
<Aeryndaar> I'll check
<xdark> hello iceroot i am new here sup
<sary> JP_Franks: This might by of help ,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<kkrauss> anyone know what this is all about:
<Aeryndaar> Welcome, xdark
<kkrauss> none of the selected modes were compatible with the possible modes:
<kkrauss> Trying modes for CRTC 434
<kkrauss> CRTC 434: trying mode 1280x1024@50Hz with output at 1440x900@50Hz (pass 0)
<kkrauss> CRTC 434: trying mode 1280x1024@50Hz with output at 1440x900@50Hz (pass 1)
<FloodBot1> kkrauss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sary> Aeryndaar: What chipset you are using !
<sary> Aeryndaar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<xdark> sup all ubuntu chat users whats the info on ubuntu 12.04 aerymdaar
<Aeryndaar> I'll take a look at that link first.
<xdark> wiindows 7 who
<Aeryndaar> What you mean what's the info?
<Aeryndaar> Precise Pangolin?
<xdark> yes is it better than 11.10 lts
<Aeryndaar> @sary: What you mean chipset?
<iceroot> xdark: 11.10 is not an lts release
<iceroot> !lts | xdark
<ubottu> xdark: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<selig5> Aeryndaar: found this: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-275.19-driver.html
<Aeryndaar> @xdark: there's no LTS 11.10. That comes every 3 years I think?
<xdark> yes
<iceroot> Aeryndaar: every 2
<Aeryndaar> @xdark: I never used 11.10. I am a VERY NEW Ubuntu user: 3 days!
<Aeryndaar> @iceroot, thanks.
<xdark> cool need to upgrade then
<Aeryndaar> @selig5: All right, thanks man. I'll take a look at that.
<Aeryndaar> @xdark: in ter, type sudo apt-get upgrade
<selig5> that was for 54 bit
<xdark> which release are you using
<selig5> 64
<gr33n7007h> is there a channel for food recepies
<Aeryndaar> I am using 64bit
<Aeryndaar> Man, I love you guys. This is the most helpful channel I've ever been to.
<xdark> do you guys like windows 7
<iceroot> !ot | xdark
<ubottu> xdark: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Aeryndaar> xdark: Generally I used Win7 before, but I switched to Ubuntu for reasons
<xdark> just joking
<Aeryndaar> It's much more powerful
<Aeryndaar> Especially the terminal, which I'm RTFM a lot recently
<xdark> ya ubuntu is great
<bazhang> xdark, actual support question?
<Aeryndaar> selig5: thanks, I'm downloading this
<selig5> Aeryndaar: no prob
<bazhang> xdark, this is NOT The chat channel. try #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Aeryndaar> selig5: So I just finished downloading it (the .run file)
<Aeryndaar> Double-clicked it to Open and run
<Aeryndaar> I got a white screen...
<xdark> how do you do penetration testing with ubuntu
<ahmedwaleedelkot> HI
<mc1> Hello!
<ahmedwaleedelkot> WHAT PENETRATION TESTING ?
<ahmedwaleedelkot> ?
<mc1> everybody
<mc1> I'd like to ask a tech question regarding upgrading
<ahmedwaleedelkot> ok
<ahmedwaleedelkot> ask mc1
<ahmedwaleedelkot> ?
<gr33n7007h> xdark, years of experience need there son
<mc1> When I try to upgrade mi Ubuntu version I get this message: E: Unable to stat the mount point /media/cdrom/ - stat (2: No such
<mc1> file or directory)
<mc1> E: Unable to stat the mount point /media/cdrom/ - stat (2: No such
<mc1> file or directory)
<mc1> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<FloodBot1> mc1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xdark> is there a super command for everything
<Aeryndaar> mc1, try type 'sudo apt-get upgrade' in terminal
<Aeryndaar> that's upgrade
<KXTwo> what is plymouth, I kep getting errors from plymouth
<Aeryndaar> selig5: Okay, so do you know what's up with the white screen? I'll upload an image to imgur.com
<xdark> how about android on desktop ubuntu tv how to install them
<mc1> I've already tried that command
<Aeryndaar> selig5: http://i.imgur.com/7bgd9.png this is what I'm getting (screenshot)
<Aeryndaar> Just nothing happening.
<mc1> I've typed: sudo dpkg --configure -a  ----- and then: sudo apt-get install -f
<xdark> who is using a classic release of ubuntu
<bazhang> xdark, please no polls here
<selig5> Aeryndaar: that is gedit, not a white screen
<bazhang> xdark, do you have an actual support question
<Mischinka> on a ubuntu install i dont need http proxy information do i?
<gridbag> which XServer does ubuntu use? Where is the source code for that?
<xdark> yes how do you stream a podcast from the web
<Derpametric> Uhh... I'm a Wubi installer using Ubuntu for the first time. How do I install ZSNES on said install?
<Aeryndaar> selig5: What am I suppose to do with that?
<bazhang> Derpametric, find the zsnes package and install it
<KXTwo> OH GUESS WHAT
<KXTwo> oops
<Aeryndaar> Yeah I know nothing about these thangs :(
<KXTwo> now I have the same problem, when I close my lid the external monitor turns off lol
<KXTwo> aqnd despite all this effort to get my nvidia driving working, the system still runs slow
<selig5> Aeryndaar: right click the driver file and mark it as executable and then try to run it, I'm not an expert myself...
<Derpametric> Bazhang : When I searched for it in the Software Catalog, it gives me a button for "More Info", then it gives me a "This page does not exist" error.
<KXTwo> days ive been working on this, I just cant get this thikng to run right :(
<KXTwo> maybe its time to go to mint
<Derpametric> I have the tar.gz file downloaded from the sourceforge page, but I have no idea what to do with it.
<bazhang> Derpametric, let me search for the proper package name. best to install from ubuntu sources. just a moment
<xangua> !info zsnes | Derpametric
<ubottu> Derpametric: zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu5 (precise), package size 893 kB, installed size 4108 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Derpametric> I'll be right back, I'll reboot in Linux.
<bazhang> Derpametric, you dont want to install from some 3rd party source like that
<Aeryndaar> selig5: How do I do that :|  There isn't such option in the right-click menu
<KXTwo> whoa
<KXTwo> so I started up system monitor
<KXTwo> and im using 70 percent of my memory
<KXTwo> and it says swap not available
<KXTwo> whats that all about?
<Mischinka> When installing a ubuntu server should i have automatic updates or canonical landscape service or none?
<KXTwo> now my cpu usage is high too and Im not running anyhting
<bazhang> Mischinka, you may wish to ask that in #ubuntu-server if you dont get a response here
<Mischinka> rogerroger
<bazhang> KXTwo, open a terminal and type top to see what is using up resources
<KXTwo> compiz seems to be using the most memory and processor
<KXTwo> then firefox
<KXTwo> 104 megs for firefox jeez
<bazhang> KXTwo, how much ram does your machine have
<KXTwo> it has 1 gig but fore some reason says I have 756
<KXTwo> 742.6 in system monitor
<KXTwo> and for some reason swap is not available
<KXTwo> I have a few gig swap partition
<selig5> Aeryndaar: right click, then choose 'Permissions', there is an option to 'Allow executing file as program': check that box.
<Aeryndaar> selig5: Thanks!
<selig5> Aeryndaar: good luck
<mongo> any opinions on what to replace a echo -n 0x00043fff > /sys/kernel/debug/ieee80211/phy0/iwlwifi/debug/debug_level
<mongo> eek sorry bad paste
<indian> any one using 12.04
<KXTwo> I just dont understand why this thing is running like this, every problem I fix creates a new one
<_jon180_> how do i update a package from -proposed ?
<indian> I have blank screen when I try to switch to console mode
<Aeryndaar> selig5: http://i.imgur.com/zsbI5.png (screenshot) So is that what it should look like?
<mongo> KXTwo: your video card uses some of the system ram
<mongo> KXTwo: adding more ram would help a lot
<KXTwo> well I am well above the system requirements to run 12.04, should I use an older version?
<KXTwo> I also only set my video card to use 64megs of my system ram
<KXTwo> and have no idea why my swap partition is not available
<mongo> try swapon /path/to/swap
<_xan_> anyone here have experience getting blu-ray support working?  I'm trying to do it using VLC, but not having a lot of success.
<mongo> KXTwo: what kind of laptop?  also not when you look at the system monitor some ram will be taken up by cache and buffers, that is still free for programs linux is just using it to cache files etc...
<KXTwo> acer 9300
<KXTwo> I figure dout the swap problem
<KXTwo> I changed it
<KXTwo> and fstab isnt pointing to the rightp lace
<_jon180_> how do i update nvidia driver to use the version in precise-proposed?
<windbuntu> can my intel onboard graphics be changed so that i can give ubuntu even more ram?
<KXTwo> I take it swapon will fix that
<mongo> that machine has "NVIDIA® GeForce® Go 6100 integrated graphics with up to 128 MB of shared system memory
<mongo> thus your ~176M of ram
<mongo> err 756
<KXTwo> actually up 284
<KXTwo> 384
<_xan_> !bluray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JP_Franks> So the 'firewall' problem is that I was in the ruleset for services and it doesn't say "default IP" it just gives you an ip. So theres another panel you can add the allow rule and pick the 'service' I made.. :P I R DUM
<windbuntu> can i make it so more system ram is given to video/graphics i meant?
<KXTwo> mongo: in my bios there is an option that I thought reduced the amount of ram it used
<visored> I have an ubuntu computer I used as a media server, with an ntfs drived shared via samba. Sometimes, randomly, all computers connecting to it are really slow for some reason.
<visored> also when I connect to it with RDP, it is slow
<KXTwo> mongo: frame buffer size
<visored> nothing I do fixes it, not even restarting
<visored> but if i leave it alone it seems to go away within a few hours
<KXTwo> mongo: I just turned it from 256 to 64
<mongo> KXTwo: that often doesn't change anything, that may just be the apature size
<KXTwo> my laptop says its up to 384 which is kind of weird
<visored> nvm
<KXTwo> mongo: yah after I changed it I now have 930 megs
<KXTwo> mongo: after reboot I lost my swap partition again though, swapon wasnt perm?
<_xan_> anyone got bluray working under Ubuntu?
<Mike9863> How can I set a window to minimize by a mouse button press on the title bar?
<mongo> KXTwo: no make sure it is pointed to the right place in /etc/fstab
<Aeryndaar> Mike9863: Minimize one window or minimize all window?
<Aeryndaar> s
<Mike9863> Aeryndaar: I want to minimize the window that had the mouse button applied on its title bar
<KXTwo> mongo: I think I fixed that, I am rebooting now.  the system just seems to be way sower than it should be.  Should I just use an older version of ubuntu?
<mongo> KXTwo: try unity 2d
<KXTwo> mongo: why?  Whats the difference?
<KXTwo> mongo: I kind fo dont like unity so far, I miss gnome lol, but if youw ant me to use unity 2d I honestly dont know how or whats the difference
<mongo> KXTwo: one uses less graphics, it may be quicker
<mongo> you could try the mate UI
<Aeryndaar> Mike9863, doesn't it already have it?
<Aeryndaar> Next to the X and the maximize?
<Aeryndaar> Should be in top-left corner? It only shows up when you put your mouse there...
<KXTwo> mongo: how do I switch to it?  and will it effect all the driver fussing I did with my nvidia card?  after  fresh reboot my swap file works now, and Im using about 500 megs of memory does that sound right?
<Mike9863> Aeryndaar: I don't want a button. I want to be able to minimize it with the click of a mouse anywhere on the title bar.
<Aeryndaar> That little hyphen button, is that what you want?
<Aeryndaar> Oh
<mongo> KXTwo: google mint linux, they have simple instructions
<Aeryndaar> Never done that before, sorry :(
<mongo> KXTwo: or just log out and select unity 2d
<mongo> to test it out
<KXTwo> mongo: mint is what is on my main laptop
<Mike9863> It's already set to do it with Button 2, however I'd rather scroll than middle click
<KXTwo> mongo: is there a huge difference in the quality of the graphics?
<KXTwo> also when I log out I do not see an option to use unity 2d
<KXTwo> mongo:  found it
<KXTwo> mongo: dude this is WAY faster but using about the same memory, whats the deal?
<mongo> KXTwo: unity 3d expects quit a bit of hardware accelerated graphics
<mongo> quite even
<KXTwo> mongo: thank you thank you so much, there are so many knowledeable people here but you are the first to realize that was my problem
<KXTwo> mongo: alt tab is working properly now
<KXTwo> mongo: i might just cry
<KXTwo> mongo: is 64 megs enough for unity 2d or shoudl I up that a little bit on the gpu?
<calmpitbull> how come i cant get new 2.8 gimp
<mongo> KXTwo: for 2D you should be fine
<xangua> !latest | calmpitbull
<ubottu> calmpitbull: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<xangua> there are very few exceptions like firefox
<calmpitbull> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<calmpitbull> ubottu: no you are not
<ubottu> calmpitbull: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<calmpitbull> ubottu: but u are :)
<ubottu> calmpitbull: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KXTwo> mongo: is there anything else I can do to get this to run more efficiently other than dropping a gui all together.  Is unity 2d where I should stay at?  Also is there a way to make it default to unity 2d?
<calmpitbull> KXTwo: u can do that in login screen
<KXTwo> calmpitbull: yah thats how i got in this tiem but it was an option I had to switch to will it default to 2d each time now?
<calmpitbull> KXTwo: u do it once and that is it
<kkrauss> I have a dumb question too.  what exacty IS unity?  I thought it was another desktop environment but apparantly im actually running gnome 3.4.1?
<kkrauss> sorry if my questions are annoying but I am more about understanding the details not just accomplishing my goals
<xangua> kkrauss: unity is a shell for gnome, like the official gnome shell: gnome-shell
<kkrauss> ok so its just the front end?  So far Im not a huge fan, should I continue with it?  What is the general consensus on it?  How hard is it to switch back to gnome shell? I think my mint machine uses the gnome shell.
<calmpitbull> unity is the best...faster than gnome and kde
<calmpitbull> u need to learn about shortcuts
<kkrauss> calmpitbull, as in?
<calmpitbull> win keys and numbers
<kkrauss> I like my gnome-shell on my other laptop, the super key menu is mo better
<kkrauss> calmpitbull, I do not know them all but im familiar with many, how is that relevant?
<visored> anyone have a guess as to why my network connection on my ubuntu file server randomly becomes slow? RDP connections are badly lagged, and file transfers take like 10 times as long
<visored> it randomly fixes itself after a few hours
<visored> and it seems to happen every so often
<calmpitbull> kkrauss: for me is faster cuz i dont use mouse
<kkrauss> calmpitbull, I do a little bit, but the average person will.  Remember what ubuntu s goal is, linux for average people
<kkrauss> calmpitbull, is unity really all that faster, I cant fairly compare since my other laptop ihas better hardware, but linux mint smokes on there
<Aeryndaar> selig5: so I got this after I tried to execute/install the driver, should I just 'edit anyway'?
<kkrauss> I dont even need a swap on that one
<JZApples> If I want to use ATI proprietary drivers in 12.04 do I still modify /etc/x11/xorg.conf?  It doesn't appear to exist.
<calmpitbull> kkrauss: yes i know but after a while ull get to the point where ull just be in terminal window :)
<kkrauss> btw guys I am KXTwo for those of you who didnt figure that out
<kkrauss> iin school thats all I used was a terminal
<kkrauss> I like both depending on what im doing
<calmpitbull> well for me 70% is terminal
<kkrauss> i notice that in unity when you maximize a window it actually maximises it to the window bar, and window icons are on the left
<Baggins_> part
<kkrauss> calmpitbull, I like both, but I like a GUI for the most part
<Aaron_`> Getting quite desperate for help here.  I have a FTP server set up under windows at location A.  I have a windows AND a linux box set up at location B.  The windows box at location B can connect and use the FTP server, however the Lunix box at location B will let me log in, however when I issue a command, put or ls for example, it times out.
<jorges23> hola de mexico
<kkrauss> calmpitbull, do you do this for a living or for fun or both/
<calmpitbull> both...but mostly fun
<kkrauss> calmpitbull, the next thing I want to do is use an older machine I have as a server
<kkrauss> calmpitbull, at the ver least I want a web server where I can host a dokuwiki
<calmpitbull> kkrauss: when u maximize window in unity u lose windows icons...
<kkrauss> calmpitbull, obviously I dont want a GUI on that one, so alllll shell baby.
<calmpitbull> nice
<calmpitbull> i love shell
<kkrauss> calmpitbull, my question to you is, what is your opinion, should I just install ubuntu server
<calmpitbull> ye
<calmpitbull> yes
<kkrauss> calmpitbull, OR should I install a virtual server, then have multiple VM's, one for web server, one for DNS, one for File server etc?
<jorges23> hello good nite
<calmpitbull> that is a good idea too
<kkrauss> calmpitbull, I have some experience with vm's but not much, though a colleague of mine suggest I do it that way, and have separate VM's for each thing I want to do
<calmpitbull> than do it like that
<kkrauss> calmpitbull, you think VM's are better?  May I ask why, are there pro's and con's?
<calmpitbull> maybe i should do that to my old machine
<kkrauss> calmpitbull, I doubt some one of your level would needa ny help but I have a wiki on how to set up a virtual server and vm's lol
<calmpitbull> dont know man but now i am thinking to do that to my old machine
<calmpitbull> im noob at server too
<calmpitbull> just installed ubuntu server but never used it, no time
<kkrauss> have you set up virtual servers before?
<JZApples> Can someone help me install ATI's proprietary drivers for my radeon 9600?
<calmpitbull> never
<kkrauss> oh shit
<kkrauss> maybe I can be of use
<calmpitbull> do it man :)
<kkrauss> http://lab46.corning-cc.edu/user/kkrauss1/portfolio/vmserv
<kkrauss> I just graduated with a degree in comp sci and hpc, but I have a LOT to learn.  that is how I set up my vm server using squeeze
<kkrauss> another thing I want to be able to do is isntalling an OS over the network.
<jorges23> hola alguien de mexico o al menos que habla espa ol
<kkrauss> The setup at my school is what made me want to do what im doing.  I set up my spare room and want to continue my doku wiki from school.
<calmpitbull> kkrauss: good
<kkrauss> the only thing that sucks about the other system I have is that it dos not support usb boot, so ill have to burn a cd when I decide how to do it.
<calmpitbull> that should not be a problem
<kkrauss> I dont know if you looked at my wiki but I used squeeze for that project
<calmpitbull> just glanced
<kkrauss> I think squeeze is just a distro, I think it can be done with any distro
<calmpitbull> dont know man like i sad noob at that
<uw> hi performance issue when viewing pictures.  in a folder with a bunch of pictures, each about 4-6MB in size.  scrolling through fine but when I come to a picture that is vertical, takes Eye of GNOME about 4-10seconds to view picture.  Has anyone seen this before?  Using Eye of GNOME 2.30.0
<kkrauss> well tomorrow I will start playing with this
<kkrauss> now that this system is up and running
<kkrauss> this will be the work machine for the office
<kkrauss> now to get the server up and running
<calmpitbull> ill make my old comp a cloud :)
<kkrauss> what do you mean?
<kkrauss> to me the cloud is the internet lol
<kkrauss> as you can see i'm no dummy but have holes in my knowledge, as until I went back to school I only learned hwat i was immediately interested in to accomplish something.
<leku> what is a good text based audio player?
<Ben64> leku: mplayer?
<leku> k
<beeju> where can I easily find the bugs  filed on Launchpad by myself?
<crizis> beeju: click on your username at top right corner -> bugs
<beeju> crizis, thanx, now I got it.
<leku> thanks
<aeon-ltd> leku: look into mpd and its frontends, i personally recommend mpd+ncmpcpp
<leku> oops
<kkrauss> anyone know why when I tried to generate a key my terminal just hung?
<dr_willis> what kind of key
<leku> nthanks
<kkrauss> ssh
<dr_willis> and the exact command you are using?
<kkrauss> ive done this before its just hanging
<kkrauss> ssh keygen -t rsa
<leku> what about an IM client, like naim?
<leku> but that works with gtalk?
<JMichael|work> is there a reason why, for example, PPA repos and us.archive.ubuntu.com are just death-defyingly slow right now?
<kkrauss> nvm im an idiot
<dr_willis> kkrauss:  missing a dash?
<kkrauss> yes sir
<dr_willis> ;) thought that was a typo...  i was about to say i alwsya use ssh-keygen myself
<kkrauss> dr_willis, heres a question
<kkrauss> whenever ive done this in the past I have been one of many users on a system, this is my first tiem doing it on my own system
<kkrauss> the default for the key files is /root/.ssh
<kkrauss> ive always done it /home/user/.ssh
<kkrauss> does it matter?
<dr_willis> the root user has his own key. as does each user
<dr_willis> not surew you need a key for root.
<virtuaposta> hi everybody... need li'l help here :-/
<dr_willis> you shouldent be sshing in as root anyway
<leku> tru dat
<kkrauss> I cant even get into /root
<kkrauss> so that won't work
<virtuaposta> it is showing /usr 100% full but utilized 9.2 GB of space out of 9.7 GB.. even I removed some logs measuring 2 GB but the changes are not getting reflected... when I do du -h over /usr it shows 5.2 GB of total utilized space... any thoughts over this?
<kkrauss> not sure why thats the default
<leku> you shouldn't be ssh'ing AS 'root', or INTO a box as 'root'
<dr_willis> you ran keygen as root? its not the default here
<kkrauss> apparantly
<kkrauss> I had to su into my log in
<kkrauss> for it to default to my home directory
<dr_willis> sounds weird....
<kkrauss> oh shoot now to copy that key
<Stava> How do I restart (stop and start) the unity dash/menu?
<dr_willis> Stava:  unity --replace     normally
<Stava> dr_willis: Seems I have a unity menu on both my monitors, and I thought restarting unity would help but it seems it didnt
<Stava> normally there's only one menu
<kkrauss> dr_willis, how would you copy the pub key file from one machine on one network to one on another?
<dr_willis> kkrauss:  i tend to use ssh-copy-id
<Stava> dr_willis: Also "The program 'unity' is not installed". I'm using unity 2d
<dr_willis> Stava:   tru unityd --replace perhaps..  i dont use u2d.
<dr_willis> unity2d --replace
<kkrauss> dr_willis, out of curiosity will that automatically append?
<dr_willis> kkrauss:  never noticed. im just a home lan user
<Stava> dr_willis: seems i have none of those programs
<kkrauss> hm not sure if I did this right or not
<trijntje> Hi all, ever since I tried to install 'lord of ultima' I keep getting an error when updating:W: Fetching https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/lordofultima/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages failed.  The requested URL returned error: 403
<trijntje>  
<trijntje> how can I fix this anoying error?
<kkrauss> aha it worked!
<kkrauss> I was using scp before
<kkrauss> dr_willis, in other version of ubuntu I could move the window control buttons back to the right side, can that be done with unity/
<dr_willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<rex> hey anyone know what pkg lets you drag your window to the far right edge of desktop to move it to another desktop,rather than pin it to the current?
<kkrauss> dr_willis, Why dont they just make it an option you can access easily instead of using terminal lol
<dr_willis> rex that used to be a compiz feature i recall.
<kkrauss> also the current work around doesnt change it for when maximized
<dr_willis> kkrauss:  its a per theme setting. some themes do move them to the right hand side
<kapz> anyone knows of laptop-hardware channel?
<crizis> rex: i guess disabling 'snap' plugin with compizconfig could help
<crizis> that's the beast doing the edge snapping at least
<kkrauss> alright well I have learned enough for today, I will be back tomorrow to syphon what I can from the channel
<kinich> If I install a package using dpkg -i , will apt-get recognize that package as installed and won't try to install it again?
<dr_willis> kkrauss:  because when mazed tthey are not part of the window any more
<kinich> say if I do 'apt-get -d install openssh-server'
<kkrauss> tomorrow hopefully starts my virtual server setup
<kinich> copy the .deb somewhere else
<kinich> install it using dpkg, will apt-get recognize it as installed if I do 'apt-get install openssh-server' ?
<kkrauss>  
<dr_willis> kinich:  dpkg and apt know what eath other did
<kkrauss> by chance you arent using xchat are you?
<kinich> cool
<kinich> :)
<kinich> kkrauss: me?
<kkrauss> anyone
<kinich> irssi here
<kkrauss> I cant figure out how to get it to connect automatically
<kinich> thanks dr_willis !
<kkrauss> I dont see anything in the options
<dr_willis> kkrauss:  under the server settings. a autoconnect checkbox
<kkrauss> once where we thought but got it figure dout
<kkrauss> ok im out for real guys
<kkrauss> thanks to all who help, see you tomorrow
<skulltip> anyone else have a problem with 12.04 and QT Creator?  I can't drag and drop widgets to the client area, they disappear when i release the mouse
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i just installed ubuntu
<skulltip> ahah!..  http://www.qtcentre.org/archive/index.php/t-48761.html
<ubuntu> it's cool i guess
<xkill> Title: QT Upgraded - Can't add Widgets to UI [Archive] - Qt Centre Forum (at www.qtcentre.org)
<belgianguy> is there a way to find out what caused a "hard lockup"?
<belgianguy> of two CPUs
<Jordan_U> xkill: Please disable that script.
<xkill> Jordan_U: Error: "Please" is not a valid command.
<crizis> :))
<skulltip> going to try a reboot, seems that may be an answer
<belgianguy> or perhaps why I get a warped screen between login screen and actual desktop?
<belgianguy> could that have to do with my ATI card?
<belgianguy> or because at one point in time there was Plymouth installed?
<fidel_> ahoi
<none> VIZORS!
<none> VIZORS are a threat to soul society
<Jordan_U> !ot | none
<ubottu> none: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chrongen> any redhat helpers?
<Jordan_U> chrongen: Possibly in #rhel
<chrongen> can't go there, jordan
<linuxfreaker> I have .zip format file but dont have unzip command. How shall I use tar to unzip it?
<linuxfreaker> I ran that command couple of months back but forgot
<tnm> hellow! is there any program that sends my email everytime IP of computer changes?
<linuxfreaker> tnm: You need to write a scriot
<linuxfreaker> tnm: script
<wylde> !zip | linuxfreaker
<ubottu> linuxfreaker: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Jordan_U> !register | chrongen
<ubottu> chrongen: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<linuxfreaker> wylde: No Zip command
<chrongen> is there a redhat chan? Can't jump to #rhel like Jordan proposed.
<linuxfreaker> wylde: No GUI
<tnm> linuxfreaker, i'm not very good at that.... :S
<Jordan_U> chrongen: The redhat channel is #rhel, you probably need to be registered to join it. For more help on using freenode please join #freenode (this is #ubuntu, for Ubuntu support discussion only).
<Aritz> hi everybody
<wylde> linuxfreaker: apt-cache search unzip ?
<linuxfreaker> wylde: Not showing anything
<chrongen> cheers jordan....i mis mirc
<Aritz> anyone familiar how to monitor the ip stack buffer(or queue) in linux
<linuxfreaker> Aritz: strace
<Aritz> im new in this field, any good reference is appreciated
<wylde> linuxfreaker: really that's odd http://paste.ubuntu.com/990249/
<Aritz> thqnks
<Aritz> cheers
<linuxfreaker> wylde: -z, --gzip, --gunzip, --ungzip
<linuxfreaker> wylde: man tar
<linuxfreaker> -z shud work
<linuxfreaker> wylde: I will try it
<linuxfreaker> tar -gunzip shud work..i guess
<mardraum> you guess wrong
<wylde> !find unzip | linuxfreaker
<ubottu> linuxfreaker: Found: unzip, lunzip, lunzip-dbg
<n00bguy> hi fellow ubuntu brethren :)
<wylde> !info unzip | linuxfreaker
<ubottu> linuxfreaker: unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-4ubuntu1 (precise), package size 173 kB, installed size 412 kB
<n00bguy> everytime i try to upgrade my ubuntu 12.04
<Aeryndaar> Hey guys. I have a question. I'm trying to install the proprietary driver for NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M. Downloaded the driver already as a .run file, tried to run it as an executable but that met with encoding issues. Apparently since it's a video card driver, I need to turn off x11 first (get out of GUI). What should I do to get this thing installed?
<n00bguy> i get this error on terminal
<newbiedemon1> how are you
<wilee-nilee> n00bguy, is 12.04 your only install?
<richtroye> aritz if Ubuntu distributes iftop, you might like to try that out for monitoring your ip stack
<Aritz> richtroye: thank you very much =)
<richtroye> You're welcome!  It's quite nifty.
<n00bguy> yes
<n00bguy> @wilee-nilee here is a screenshot
<n00bguy> http://i.imgur.com/xCPEP.png
<Aeryndaar> (continued from above...) I tried to edit /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf and change RUN_LEVE = 1 by running in command-only mode, but when I was trying to access the folder where my file is located, it is apparently encripted, and I get a message that says "keyctl_search: Required key not available     Perhaps try the interactive 'encryptfs-mount-private'". What should I do to have things be decrypted?
<wilee-nilee> n00bguy, 12.10 is in development upgrading if you have stuff there you can't loose is not really advised
<wylde> Aeryndaar: ctrl+alt+f1 ---> Login ---> sudo lightdm stop ---> sudo ./blahblah.run
<Aritz> richtroye: its sth that is not native in ubuntu right? i have to download the iftop then?
<wilee-nilee> n00bguy, you mean a update upgrade not a upgrade to 12.10 right?
<wilee-nilee> n00bguy, it is telling you to try this,  sudo apt-get -f install
<Aeryndaar> wylde (lol sorry im noob just got ubuntu 3 days ago) how would i get out of that virtual command-only environment later?
<n00bguy> i tried running sudo apt-get -f install, but it still complains http://i.imgur.com/HvMzV.png
<n00bguy> plz help me ppl...cant figure this out :(
<wylde> Aeryndaar: after it's installed start lightdm again ( sudo service lightdm start ). Although, I don't recall if it will want to reboot or not. If it does it should start as normal using the new driver.
<wilee-nilee> n00bguy, Do you have synaptic installed?
<n00bguy> i think so
<wilee-nilee> n00bguy, go there and look in custom filters and at broken packages
<n00bguy> @wilee-nilee, how can i force apt to libwbcclient0 & samb-common the versions it wants
<wilee-nilee> n00bguy, Don't know really I have never had to do a force
<n00bguy> @wilee-nilee, found 2 broken pkgs in synaptic, what next ?
<n00bguy> remove them ?
<n00bguy> winbind & libpam-winbind
<wilee-nilee> n00bguy, might just need to be installed from there or removed, hard to say from here.
<wilee-nilee> n00bguy, I have had upgrades blocked by a broken package that when just installed cleared up the problem.
<rex_> anyone install ubuntu or know of installing ubuntu on the new 27 inch imac?
<n00bguy> @wilee-nilee, winbind & libpam-winbind, both of which have unmet dependencies, they want libwbclient0 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2 (instead of 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1 ); & samba-common 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2 (instead of 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1)
<Aeryndaar> wylde: thanks. I'm going to apt-get update first, then possibly I may need to sign on here on another PC while this get ctrl+alt+F1'd
<n00bguy> @wilee-nilee, do i have a newer version than what it wants to satisfy dependencies ?
<wilee-nilee> n00bguy, Not sure really I don't think I can really definitively answer that, a bit outside my pay range. :)
<n00bguy> @wilee-nilee, in my case how to really install a particular version of those 2 dep packages,  libwbclient & samba-common
<wilee-nilee> n00bguy, not sure like I said not really an area I know, per-say.
<richtroye> arag0rn__ You can do 'sudo apt-get install iftop'
<n00bguy> @wilee-nilee, thanks buddy, will try removing, upgrading & then reinstalling
<richtroye> Aritz  You can do 'sudo apt-get install iftop'
<n00bguy> thanks @wilee-nilee, upgrade now seems to be working after removing the 2 broken packages from synaptic....i need to learn more cmd line fu :)
<wilee-nilee> n00bguy, you figured it out though, the broken package area is where I always look first. :)
<Latha> hey
<Latha> how r u
<fidel_> hi Latha - this is a support-channel. so general chat isnt that usual inhere. #ubuntu-offtopic might be interesting for you for general chat
<fidel_> focus inhere is support/troubleshooting
<Aeryndaar> Hey guys
<Aeryndaar> So I just did ctrl+alt+F1
<Aeryndaar> then tried sudo lightdm stop
<Aeryndaar> apparently the command-only environment crashed?
<Aeryndaar> and lightdm is still on
<Aeryndaar> now im back to the normal interphase
<auronandace> sudo service lightdm stop
<Aeryndaar> ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work now.
<Aeryndaar> That's what I typed after ctrl+alt+f1 earlier (after logging in my own account of course)
<Aeryndaar> and that's what caused the crash
<Aeryndaar> I'm trying to install a proprietary video driver
<maximb>  I've mounted a windows share and it's currently owned by a root /mnt/share - even if I try to change ownership to me via sudo chown -r username , it won't change it - why ?
<krababbel> Aeryndaar: can't you login to desktop?
<Aeryndaar> krababbel I am in desktop right now
<Aeryndaar> Like the NORMAL desktop
<krababbel> why do you want to stop lighdm? just install the driver
<Aeryndaar> I tried that earlier
<Aeryndaar> I thought I need to stop the x server
<Aeryndaar> because when I tried to run the .run file as an executable earlier
<Aeryndaar> in the end I got an encoding error or some sort
<Aeryndaar> krababbel: this is a screenshot
<Aeryndaar> http://i.imgur.com/AgVNw.png
<krababbel> Aeryndaar: what driver?
<Aeryndaar> NVIDIA
<krababbel> it's in the official packages
<Aeryndaar> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64.275.19.run for NVIDIA GeForce 540M
<krababbel> don't use that
<Aeryndaar> I downloaded it from nvidia's website
<Aeryndaar> Oh?
<Aeryndaar> Then what should I use for installing that proprietary nvidia driver?
<krababbel> restriced driver option in system settings
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Aeryndaar> I also tried to do a bunch of other things earlier and they didn't work. Not sure if you seen my post from earlier: Hey guys. I have a question. I'm trying to install the proprietary driver for NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M. Downloaded the driver already as a .run file, tried to run it as an executable but that met with encoding issues. Apparently since it's a video card driver, I need to turn off x11 first (get out of GUI). What should I do to
<Aeryndaar> get this thing installed? I tried to edit /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf and change RUN_LEVE = 1 by running in command-only mode, but when I was trying to access the folder where my file is located, it is apparently encripted, and I get a message that says "keyctl_search: Required key not available     Perhaps try the interactive 'encryptfs-mount-private'". What should I do to have things be decrypted?
<Aeryndaar> krababber so yeah that's what I've tried to do...
<Aeryndaar> krababbel * typo
<TomatoKetchup> damn, just got rhythmbox to crash twice
<Aeryndaar_PC2> computer switch :}
<linuxfreaker> maximb: tar -Z works
<maximb> linuxfreaker: how would tar help me "write/delete" files in that share as "me" ?
 * nikolja dobar dan
<fidel_> !en > nikolja
<ubottu> nikolja, please see my private message
<Nick_1> Mmmmm
<DJones> !hr | nikolja
<ubottu> nikolja: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<nikolja> it's a serbian, but never mind :)
<DJones> nikolja: Sorry about that
<stiv2k> any idea how to get lirc working in ubuntu 12.04
<vuokko> what's the topic?
<DJones> !ubuntu | vuokko
<ubottu> vuokko: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> ubuntu support ;0
<sveinse> Hi. Is there a PPA with subversion 1.7 somewhere (for Precise)?
<dr_willis> and cool 12.04 features
<dr_willis> theres a ppa search site/tools i recall sveinse
<dr_willis> !find  ppasearch
<ubottu> Package/file ppasearch does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> hmm. may not be in the  defaul.t repos
<killer> hi guys..........can u help me how to add wikipedia lens to ubuntu
<AziL> do it your self
<dr_willis> killer i used the webupd8 ppa for it i think
<dr_willis> neat lens. very well done and handy
<killer> dr_willis : can u give me the ppa
<dr_willis> killer check the webupd8 site for the commands to add/install it
<ChristopherNg> dr bruce willis what are you talking about?
<TBarth> hello, on Ubuntu 12 Java Webstart doesnt work anymore. It doesnt load all the java archive to get the java application startet. I always get an exception ! Can you help me?
<dr_willis> try the other java versions TBarth ?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<TBarth> dr_willis, I only use the oracle version
<TBarth> I ve installed it correctly as described in this docu wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java
<TBarth> Java 7 JDK
<dr_willis> id say check askubuntu.com TBarth  see if others  have same issue
<glosoli> Is there any way to use themes terminal in reminna ?
<glosoli> I mean the one I use in my system to be used in Remmina
<glosoli> I want white background
<mashton> Hi All. I have a question regarding Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop. I am using alt-tab to switch between applications. If I have more than one instance of a particular app open (e.g. 3 instances of nautilus), then pausing over that icon opens up a view of those open windows (then I can use the arrow keys to pick a specific instance). Is there a way of closing a selected instance from that alt-tab view?
<dr_willis> you  could run different terminal apps with different settings i guess glosoli
<glosoli> dr_willis: so it depends on my ssh config ?
<glosoli> I mean Terminal in ssh
<dr_willis> glosoli:  not sure what you mean.
<glosoli> in Reminna
<glosoli> when I connect to ssh
<glosoli> My terminal is black
<glosoli> in my sys its white
<dr_willis> i normally just ssh from a gnome-terminal
<dr_willis> different terminal apps can have different color settings
<dr_willis> i think gnome-terminal can even do different color schemes on a per tab basis
<glosoli> dr_willis: in Reminna
<subb1> hello all !
<glosoli> dr_willis: you can't adjust terminal colors, reminna has embedded terminal dunno which one or what even
<subb1> like yahoo messenger for win, what are other video supported chat IMs for linux ( other than skype)...
<dr_willis> !im
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<subb1> I require IM clients which support video calls.
<jenenliu> hello guys
<subb1> any idea guys?
<anos> hi dudes, how can i set oracle linux repositories during installation?
<dr_willis> oracle has linux repos? never noticed
<intore> Hi, i can't mount the users home directory from a ldap-samba server on the clients at login time. i installed pam_mount but the configuration is not correct i think. I want that the user home directory in /users/username on the server will be mount on the client on /home/username. this is the command-output and the pam_mount.conf.: http://paste.debian.net/169030/
<Aeryndaar> Ah sweet. I just figured out how to finally enable backspace key to back 1 page on Firefox
<VictorCL> I once installed a  email server to work in my ubuntu machine to be use with an gmail account, but I dont remember what I did .. how can I check?
<gaby> hello everybody - please iam looking for email grabber for ubuntu and  i dont know any - i even search on google - and i didnt reach any thing - any help ?
<mosno> right, i'm getting strange glitches where HTML fields and my address bar in firefox goes black
<mosno> what is up with this?
<mosno> doesn't happen under debian or centos
<killer> hi guys...can u help me how to install this:"http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/UbuntuLogo.2?content=61835"
<mosno> am in a gnome shell session
<gaby> hello everybody - please iam looking for email grabber for ubuntu and  i dont know any - i even search on google - and i didnt reach any thing - any help ?
<Jacruth> Hi there. I need help. I have this error: ACPI: EC: input buffer is not empty, aborting transaction. And this is my log: http://seduccioncientifica.com/foro/kern.log
<Aeryndaar> gaby: thunderbird?
<Aeryndaar> use the ubuntu software center
<gaby> this is not a grabber Aeryndaar
<gaby> Aeryndaar -- i  need to get emails of companies to send them offers
<Aeryndaar> gaby: oh oops I read that wrong. my bad
<sirriffsalot> Anyone know how wine sound can be fed through JACK?
<wilee-nilee> gaby, I use a firefox addon that will  let you list multiple email accounts.
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys how do i find out if i have disabled my wired network interface?
<Aeryndaar> gaby: like this? http://www.emailextrator.org/Download/download.html linux version
<dr_willis> so you are  basically wanting to manage a mailing list?
<Wiz_KeeD> i have the cable connected but still it shows nothing
<sirriffsalot> Wiz_KeeD: Are you on unity?
<wilee-nilee> Wiz_KeeD, right click the network manager
<Aeryndaar> gaby: see if that's what you wanted
<gaby> the link is not working aeryndaar
<Wiz_KeeD> i see the wired connection
<Wiz_KeeD> Auto eth0 Last used Never...wtf
<gaby> wilee-nilee - i dont want multible email accounts , i want to grab or extract emails of websites
<Aeryndaar> gaby: http://www.emailextractor.org/Download/download.html oops
<Aeryndaar> gaby: missed a c lol
<Aeryndaar> gaby: I had to type it from another computer
<gaby> Aeryndaar : but this is a bin file - how can i install it
<msquarme> how to configure wireless network in ubuntu 10.04 Lts?
<Aeryndaar> gaby: http://www.digitalfacts.net/2011/04/how-to-install-bin-file-in-ubuntu.html
<Aeryndaar> that walks you through quite well :)
<Aeryndaar> hopefully it helps
<Aeryndaar> +x makes it an executable file
<gaby> Aeryndaar : also this is to send multiple mails ..... i need a soft ware that allows me to GRAB emails
<TBarth> Is GTK still used in Ubuntu LTS 12???
<Aeryndaar> :|
<Aeryndaar> I'm out of ideas :( Sorry
<Aeryndaar> I tried.
<dr_willis> TBarth: gtk3 i belive
<Anomie21> Is this proper syntax for a cronjob? ::: 30 * * * * "/etc/mysql -u root -p cpub456852 -e "update wp_postmeta set meta_value = replace(meta_value, '<img src="', '') where meta_key='image';"\""
<hawkeye> GTK 3 lol
<dr_willis> !info gtk
<ubottu> Package gtk does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> !find gtk
<ubottu> Found: appmenu-gtk, appmenu-gtk3, checkbox-gtk, emacs23, emacs23-nox, empathy-common, gftp-gtk, gir1.2-dbusmenu-gtk-0.4, gir1.2-dbusmenu-gtk3-0.4, gir1.2-gtk-2.0 (and 495 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gtk&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<damari> anyone know why archive.ubuntu.com is down?
<damari> cant apt-get update atm hrm
<dr_willis> damari:  been having issues for a day or  now
<hawkeye> @damari ; get main server
<damari> im trying to figure out main server =)
<damari> its not eu.arc.. or us.arch ... :)
<hawkeye> look software repos
<damari> ahh thx. not used with GUI T_T
<damari> sweet thx yet again
<damari> l8
<virpara> how to enable/disable mobile broadband?
<aQute> I have created a live usb for ubuntu 12.04 now I am trying to install it with windows 7 the problem is whenever I select install ubuntu inside windows 7 the setup exits can anybody hep me her e?
<dr_willis> aQute:  you really want to use wubi? it can be problematic
<virpara> through terminal
<aQute> I tried with boot menu also same thing heppens
<Jacruth> Hello, I'm using the latest release and I need to set  acpi=off in my menu.lst. As far as I know, since Grub2, it doesn't exist. So, where could I set it?
<dr_willis> Jacruth:  /etc/default/grub the rerun update-grub
<dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<aQute> dr_willis: I am using unetbootin to create  the disk
<dr_willis> aQute:  for a wubi install you just need the iso and the wubi exe in the same dir. no need to put it on a usb
<dr_willis> i dont like or reccomend using wubi
<aQute> dr_willis: i tried using boot installer also
<aQute> same results :( , are you sure we can install with windows 7 using a live cd ??
<dr_willis> if you want to test out ubuntu, id do it in virtualbox
<Jacruth> ey dr_willis, do you know what differences are between setting acpi=off in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX?
<indieross> im trying to add a startup command i need to run 2 commands in the same entry, xbmx-wiiremote and then just xbmc. whats the proper way to add that in
<dr_willis> aQute:  most people install along side windows from cd/usb
<indieross> there need to be a slight pause after running xbmx-wiiremote
<aQute> dr_willis: I have already tested it and its awesome :) the only problem is i can t play games in ubuntu properly ;)
<dr_willis> indieross:  make a script, put it in the .config/autorun dir  it will run when you login
<killer> can anyone help me to change system sounds in 12.04
<dr_willis> !autorun
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dr_willis> i mthink that factoid is outdated
<JensenDan> anyone knows a sms gateway not hard to setup, and working so that i can send sms by mysql ?
<archboxman> dr_willis: little off if using another windows enviroment ;{
<indieross> dr_willis, what would be my syntax though
<dr_willis> archboxman:  that autostart dir works for most of them these days
<virpara> hello can anyone help me with terminal commands?
<dr_willis> indieross:  details needed..    scripting guides are out there.
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<archboxman> dr_willis: running unity... not openbox or lubuntu, xubuntu or other flavors
<archboxman> dont forget cron jobs..
<dr_willis> archboxman:  that .confug/autostart thing works with unity, gnome, kde, and xfce  and lxde i think
<indieross> dr_willis, i was thinking xbmc-wiiremote && sleep 2 && xbmc
<archboxman> dr_willis: would have to install ubuntu to find out
<dr_willis> one commqnd per line with a & after them. except for the sleep one
<dr_willis> foo &
<dr_willis> sleep 6
<dr_willis> foo &
<Neo84> Hi all Need help
<indieross> so then xbmc-wiiremote & sleep 6 && xbmc
<Neo84> I want  to remove side panel in 12.04
<Neo84> how todo that
<dr_willis> Neo84:  use some other desktop
<dr_willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Neo84> How to do that ?
<indieross> Neo84 install gnome-fallback-session
<indieross> sudo apt-get install gnome-fallback-session
<Neo84> While loggin it's not giving me classic option
<dr_willis> i perfer unity
<Neo84> yeah but's it's to process expensive and I have an old laptop
<indieross> unity is a pain to open apps if you dont know what ur looking for
<indieross> http://i.imgur.com/0GnZs.png eres my ubuntu desktop
<dr_willis> use unity2d or lubuntu on low end hardware
<indieross> gnome-fallback-session with compiz
<indieross> and awn
<dr_willis> i have a gnome classic menu in my unity..   ;)
<archboxman> dr_willis: want to play with unity and new search feature will have to destroy my linux mint distro and install lubuntu for low ress even though good enough to handle most ..
<vlt> Hello. What pkg do I need to be able to run add-apt-repository?
<indieross> its already installed by default
<dr_willis> !find add-app-repository
<ubottu> Package/file add-app-repository does not exist in precise
<vlt> indieross: No, it isn't in my debootstrapped install of 12.04
<indieross> just run it as sudo
<vlt> The binary ships with pkg python-software-properties.
<virpara> hello how to enable/disable mobile broadband from terminal?
<adv_> hi
<dr_willis> hmm
<Neo84> indieross it is saying gnome-fallback-session
<indieross> yesh
<ecolitan> hello
<adv__> hi
<SharkMuttleworth> Bonjour
<ecolitan> i would like to prepare for a release upgrade 10.04-12.04, but want to just download all the packages. Is it possible to stop at this step?
<dr_willis> ecolitan:  i think the alternative installer cd can sort of upgrade that way
<SharkMuttleworth> Yes... you need to watch really carefully, and hit cancel at the exact moment
<dr_willis> the cd can work as  local repo
<zooz> hi people
<zooz> wow so many of you
<sirriffsalot> ecolitan: if you want to avoid not being able to use your computer for a day, wait a month or two before using 12.04
<sirriffsalot> ecolitan: unless of course you need 12.04
<zooz> what is the difference between server and desktop editions?
<dr_willis> serv3rs have been slow the last few days
<ecolitan> its a remove vm machine, there is no way I can sit and wait to hit cancel
<dr_willis> zooz:  server has no desktop gui
<zooz> dr_willis, and no way to install a gui?
<Neo84> Hi all how to go to classic mode in 12.04. 'gnome-fallback-session' is not working
<dr_willis> zooz:  of course you can install whatever you want
<Narc> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a USB key on a friend's damned iMac. I followed the wiki and a lot of other howtos to no avail, the mac doesn't even see the USB drive. Now I installed rEFIt and I'm trying to boot the install CD from a partition. Any suggestions on how to succeed ? Thanks
<adv__> Narc: done that on PC no idea for MAC
<television90_> gvfdfgbsd
<adv__> using Vbox to run it along side win
<SharkMuttleworth> Narc: But the iMac already has a nice operating system...
<ikonia> Narc: if the mac isn't seeing the usb drive either there is a problem with that pen drive, or it wasn't created properly
<Narc> SharkMuttleworth: It's not mine, no sarcasm please :-D
<ikonia> Narc: is there a reason you are not just burning a CD and booting from it ?
<adv__> Narc: wht is the format of fs ext2~3~4??
<Narc> ikonia: The superdrive DVD drive in the iMac is dead
<Narc> ikonia: It sees Mac OS X install on that same pen drive but not Linux install
<adv__> Narc: Make bootable USB on win, via Vbox and try it on Mac
<usuario_> hola
<adv__> Hmm
<usuario_> hola
<Narc> adv__: I used every possible filesystem available in disk utility on Mac OS, mac os extended with GUID partition table, and FAT
<ikonia> Narc: so it's more realistic that the usb pen drive has not had the linux component put on it correctly to boot
<Narc> ikonia: I followed the wiki to the letter 5 times... I tried creating it manually, I used Startup Disk Creator on Ubuntu, I tried cloning the ISO... Any suggestions ?
<usuario_> hola
<ikonia> Narc: not really, I've never had a problem (apart from if I've made a mistake creating the usb boot image)
<edikoston> hello
<usuario_> que
<ikonia> Narc: tried booting it on another machine (non-mac / mac)
<Narc> ikonia: Ok, so chances are I'm doing something wrong
<Narc> ikonia: I'll try again and check on my laptop
<ikonia> Narc: annoyingly it does sound that way
<usuario_> in spain coño
<usuario_> fuck you
<usuario_> asshole
<Narc> ikonia: Thanks for your help, it must be user error again...
<ikonia> Narc: it does sound that way annoyingly, although debugging it will be tedious
<adv__> Narc, does MAC have Virtualbox?
<adv__> try that
<Russel-Athletic> hiho, i have a problem with some of my computers:
<edikoston> :)
<Narc> adv__: I will if I really can't get the installer to boot
<Russel-Athletic> they just crash at randomly, no response and no tty, they are new machines and it happens with latest lts and 2 versions before that
<Russel-Athletic> /var/log/syslog doesn't tell me anything and i don't know where else to look
<adv__> There is virtualbox for ubuntu if u have access to any other ubuntu system try it on that...
<adv__> btw which ubuntu ver?
<Russel-Athletic> they are in a nis with /home over nfs if this matters
<SharkMuttleworth> I'd recommend VMWare over Virtualbox
<adv__> Have no idea of VMWare....got to try that too
<adv__> ok bye, laters
<karni> Hi folks! Another question - Pidgin IM tray icon does not blink (the blue envelope on Unity). Any way to turn on blinking?
<karni> I think this depends on the system really, so it's not a Pidgin bug in itself.
<karni> But is pretty frustrating for my friend using ubuntu. Static blue envelope does not catch your attention as a blinking one.
<Fudge> anyone built vmware on precise successfully,  vmplayer 4.0.3
<ritz> hi any suggestion for h/w ( cheap and small footprint  ) wrt building a settop box, and video game console
<Fudge> karni  does this package help, pidgin-libnotify - display notification bubbles in pidgin
<karni> Fudge: it's installed. still, if you miss it, and come back to your laptop, it's not as easy to notice a static blue envelope than a blinking icon in the tray (old Ubuntu+Pidgin behavior).
<karni> Thanks for trying, though :)
<duppy> hi! ubuntu noob here
<duppy> need help anyone?
<duppy> i need help anyone?
<DJones> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fudge> karni  np mate
<duppy> !ask
<Fudge> duppy , ask your question
<SDdfsEREy> is it safe to use proprietary driver for 12.04?
<duppy> !ask why is that when i play flash games on facebook, why CPU spikes to 100% and usually hangs up? i just installed ubuntu 12.04. i came from windows xp and didn't experience this. thanks!
<ikonia> duppy: you don't need to do !ask to ask a question
<crizis> sounds like usual flash activity... :)
<duppy> oh ok. hehehe.
<crizis> duppy: you might wanna try chromium/chrome
<crizis> duppy: it's a bit better with flash in linux
<Guest48305> duppy: flash is crap and not really supported anymore on linux
<Guest48305> duppy: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA2MDc
<duppy> so playing flash games here in linux sucks?
<crizis> Guest48305: it is supported, but for the future releases only through chromes ppapi or whatever it was
<crizis> duppy: try in chrome (or chromium)
<duppy> ok gonna try it now
<Battaglin> hmm howto set nameserver in 12.04  I can see that /etc/resolv.conf gets flushed now and then ?
<crizis> Battaglin: system settings > network > options on your network connection
<crizis> ipv4settings tab
<crizis> select Automatic (DHCP addresses only)
<Battaglin> server
<Battaglin> version
<crizis> hm
<crizis> no idea about that, sorry :)
<Battaglin> ok..thnx
<crizis> have you checked server documentation?
<e2b04836> /etc/network/interfaces
<crizis> Battaglin: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html this is good link to bookmark :)
<Battaglin> just didnt expect a basic setting to be changed.. thats all
<Battaglin> I guess you cant count on that anymore hehe
<oxothuk> добрый день, камрады
<oxothuk> подскажите как ограничить пропускную способность на интерфейсе по количеству пакетов
<oxothuk> например 1000 пакетов в секунду
<LjL> !ru | oxothuk
<ubottu> oxothuk: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<duppy> it hanged up again. need to restart my laptop. still hangs when playing flash on facebook. i already used chromium.
<mikel> is there a way to disable the notifications for who joins and leaves in xchat?
<bazhang> mikel, right click channel name is one
<mikel> excellent, thank you
<sirriffsalot> I figured out why youtube refuses to play... whenever JACK is active it won't play and the flash plugin for jack doesn't work, not even showing up in the connections tab.. any ideas?
<duppy> any idea what the problem might be? playing flash games on facebook hangs up my laptop.
<ikonia> duppy: it's not uncommon, flash support in linux is very hit and miss for users
<ikonia> duppy: I assumed you installed flash from the ubuntu repos
<duppy> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> duppy: not much you can do then
<duppy> can i install  it any other way?
<mikel> there's three diff versions for linux on flash website... dunno if they differ
<duppy> mikel: what website?
<crizis> hangs up? like X crashes?
<crizis> that's a driver bug then
<crizis> flash generally works just fine on my installations
<mikel> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=BUIGP
<duppy> crizis: hangs up - like need to turn off you computer.
<crizis> gfx driver bug then for sure
<crizis> that should not happen :)
<codekK> hello all, can anyone help me? i have a continuos errors when i update to ubuntu 12.04 from 10.04, Ubuntu-classic with effects dont start and some apps crashes.. :S
<duppy> crizis: did you try playing on facebook games?
<crizis> no, but all video services work fine
<duppy> no problems when playing youtube
<morsnowski> is 11.10 still a supported version ?
<morsnowski> and 11.04 for that matter
<crizis> both are
<crizis> 11.10 will be supported for another full one year
<crizis> 11.04 for another 6 months
<morsnowski> right
<sirriffsalot> Supported here that is?
<morsnowski> thanks
<sirriffsalot> Or anywhere?
<morsnowski> here
<sirriffsalot> ok!
<duppy> so what should i do? do i need to upgrade anything or what?
<DJones> duppy: My wife plays facebook games on 12.04 using chrome/chromium and doesn't have any speed problems
<crizis> duppy: did you try chrome? i assume firefox was one crashing?
<sirriffsalot> DJones: No offence, but perhaps do without?:D
<johnm> DJones: chrome (not the case for chromium) ships with a built-in flash player as I recall, even on linux.
<duppy> DJones: so you think its maybe a driver failure?
<duppy> crizis: both
<codekK> hello all, can anyone help me? i have a continuos errors when i update to ubuntu 12.04 from 10.04, Ubuntu-classic with effects dont start and some apps crashes.. :S
<johnm> crizis: check what version of the flash plugin you're using, the one from the repo is almost certainly using ndiswrapper
<johnm> crizis: 32 or 64 bit install?
<crizis> johnm: whatever 12.04 ships, and 64bit
<meco> How can a scan an image file to render the text on it (OTC)? Is there such an application available with ubuntu?
<crizis> got laptop with intel 3000 and desktop with radeon hd6870+proprietary driver, both work fine with flash
<johnm> crizis: try removing the current plugin (from the repo) andf check its removed in about:plugins then install it from the adobe site directly - there is a native 64bit plugin
<crizis> johnm: i'm not having any problems, duppy is :)
 * morsnowski can't wait for flash to go away
<johnm> if you wish, you can do it through the intall prompt in the browser
<johnm> crizis: ah, not reading much of te backlog! duppy ^
<Church> whatever plugin is used, be it 32bit or 64bit, they both will suck
<duppy> hehehe
<duppy> so what plugin to use?32bit or 64bit?
<DJones> duppy: She had an issue about 2 months ago where it slowed down to a dead stop, I ended up deleting the flash cached data folder & since then its worked fine
<johnm> if you're on a 64bit install with a 64bit browder, then 64bit
<johnm> usually, it installs the 32bit plugin using ndiswrapper for 64bit compat in 64bit browsers
<crizis> duppy: if you wanna try one more "easy" way, try chrome from googles repos (not chromium)
<johnm> it used to be required, it no longer is
<duppy> Djones: how to delete that?
<crizis> duppy: i assume you thried chromium from software centre now?
<duppy> crizis: yup chromiom from software center.
<crizis> duppy: https://www.google.com/chrome/index.html try "real" chrome :) it ships with its own flash player
<crizis> duppy: no need to uninstall current one
 * Church has gave up on lagless flash video. old flash versions were capable of that, but back then audio often got out of sync or skipped/lagged. now it's video often lagging + announcement of no new linux flash versions usable in FF.
<Gup> How do i spread application windows in 12.04?  I used to just click the active app icon in the launcher a second time in 11.10, this seems to no longer work!?
<DJones> duppy: I followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495138 which went to the .macromedia folder in the home folder and then deleted the #Shared Objects folder
<duppy> ok guys thanks
<duppy> gonna try both
<sary> Church: ever heard of Gnash ! ..
<sary> Gup: there are new interfaces now , Unity and Gnome-shell .
<Church> sary: free implementation? last time i tried it wasn't mature enough
<Church> it was some time ago, haven't tried since
<Church> + i wonder if it will work together with flashblock extention
<codekK> hello all, can anyone help me? i have a continuos errors when i update to ubuntu 12.04 from 10.04, Ubuntu-classic with effects dont start and some apps crashes.. :S
<codekK> i only can loggin at gnome-classic without effects
<Gup> sary, so how do i use it?
<Church> codekK: i always used without effects, so haven't even tried with them. do you really need those 3d effects?
<codekK> no
<codekK> but without effects run too slowly
<codekK> and some apps crashes
<codekK> :S
<Church> sounds like something fscked up. i'd suggest clean install.
<codekK> im writing at gedit and in few min crashes
<sary> codekK: perhaps the upgrade process got interrupted somehow .. and your graphic card should be activated for those 3d effects.
 * Church has upgraded from 11.04>11.10>12.04, and have no problems with gnome-classic without effects.
<Church> intel integrated video though, no amd/nvidia
<codekK> my graph is nvidia
<Church> have you installed proprietary driver?
<codekK> yes
<Church> (after upgrade to 12.04?)
<codekK> yes
<sary> codekK: switch to a real console by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 .. then login with your user name and password . execute the commands sudo apt-get update
<Church> hmm, i'd try changing initlevel to without gui dm, just console, run X session with startx and after crash check ~/.xsession-errors & /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bhearsum> does gnome-settings-daemon implicitly launch gnome-keyring-daemon?
<sary> codekK: you can always go back to the X session with Ctrl+Alt+F7 ..
<codekK> sary, yes i know it
<codekK> but no updates to install
<codekK> :S
<codekK> i have two possible drivers for my nvidia card, 1. current version (recommend) or 2. update post-release (version current-updates)
<codekK> what is the aproppiate
<codekK> appropriate
<sary> codekK: Right , sudo apt-get autoclean , sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get autoremove , sudo dpkg -reconfigure -a , sudo apt-get --fix-missing install
<codekK> ok
<codekK> i go to do it
<sary> codekK: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sary> codekK: the recommand one is .
<yeehaw> codekK: Make it sudo apt-get upgrade -y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<morsnowski> now this maybe a stupid question but what exactly is the difference between gnome classical with and without effects and what effects are these
<yeehaw> *sudo
<codekK> morsnowski, compiz i think
<morsnowski> how does it manifest itself
<codekK> sudo dpkg -reconfigure -a <-- dont runt
<codekK> yeehaw, and upgarde/dist-upgrade dont take effect, all packages is update
<codekK> At details of my system the Graphics = Unknown
<codekK> :S
<morsnowski> ok so cube is installed and activated but how do i make it do this cube rotation thing
<steveccc> can anyone recommend a distro / piece of software to create a linux based firewall/proxy server
<MonkeyDust> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<bohemian9485> steveccc: you can use damn small linux (dsl)
<shomon> can anyone recommend some software to run a survey, like you'd do with google docs forms?
<shomon> in ubuntu though
<morsnowski> shomon as in setup a survey on your webserver?
<WonderOne> Can anyone please help me to execute this file on Ubuntu 11.10: http://hackquest.com/modules/HackQuest/hacking/92745/stegano.zip
<vfw> WonderOne: Unzip it first.
<sary> Gup: i'd look at the document/wiki on how to use the new interface , for example i use Gnome-shell .. so i'll find more about it in http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet
<WonderOne> Its giving a shared library error
<WonderOne> Already unzipped.
<vfw> WonderOne: What is it supposed to be?
<WonderOne> vfw: Its a decoder for a certain steganography challenge from a challenge site HackQuest.com.
<WonderOne> vfw: Its giving the following error: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nesusvet> Hello everyone. How I can see text boot mode instead of GUI text mode when I am starting boot installation menu?
<nesusvet> Should I recreate an ubuntu image?
<WonderOne> vfw: The original challenge page is here: http://hackquest.com/modules/HackQuest/hacking/92745/92745.php
<shomon> morsnowski, yes, set up a survey on the web
<shomon> is there a better place to ask this kind of thing?
<WonderOne> vfw: Can you please help me?
<morsnowski> shomon, what about survey monkey
<vfw> WonderOne: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517863
<nvzn> how can I get these plugin-containers to stop eating my cpu when using flash?
<e2b04836> stop using flash
<WonderOne> vfw: The link on the page is a dead link. I've already tried it.
<vfw> You might want to do a search:
<vfw> sudo find / -name libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<nvzn> e2b04836: are there better alternatives?
<e2b04836> nvzn: i assume you're using firefox, try chrome it has slightly better flash support
<Dr_willis> nvzn,  youtube can use html5
<WonderOne> vfw: sudo find / -name libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 returns me to WonderOne@ubuntu:~$
<nvzn> Dr_willis: what about games?
<MonkeyDust> ah games
<Dr_willis> nvzn,  good luck with that.
<nvzn> e2b04836: I will try chrome, thanks
<vfw> WonderOne: Ok.  You have verified that the file does not exist on your system.
<WonderOne> vfw: No output.
<vfw> WonderOne: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<vfw> Try that  ^^^^^^
<Narc> Ok, hello everyone, I need some help here, I can't for the life of me get a Ubuntu Install USB Key to boot on a friend's iMac... I tried a lot of howtos, to no avail. The best I achieved was to get rEFIt to see a Windows partition on which I copied the whole USB stick, but booting from it gives me a "Non system disk" message. Any help ? Thanks a lot
<vfw> WonderOne: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_willis> last i looked. aptitude was not installed by default. and i think its slowly getting deprecated...
<fureger> hi
<WonderOne> vfw: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Dr_willis> Narc,  how did you make the USB key?
<WonderOne> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<WonderOne> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 377 not upgraded.
<WonderOne> Need to get 0 B of archives. After unpacking 0 B will be used.
<WonderOne> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<WonderOne> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<vfw> Dr_willis: I know.. was typo.  Slip of the mind.
<FloodBot1> WonderOne: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fureger> i have an issue with encrypted home directories and .pam_environment settings
<fureger> apparently the file is not read
<morsnowski> Narc, did you try to dd the image onto the stick?
<vfw> WonderOne:  You already have apt running
<vfw> WonderOne: Close the package manager and try again
<Narc> Dr_willis: I tried with Startup Disk Creator on Ubuntu, I tried manually cloning the iso on Mac OS, I tried dd-ing the USB to the partition...
<Narc> morsnowski: Yes I did
<morsnowski> ok so cube is installed and activated but how do i make it do this cube rotation thing
<vfw> WonderOne: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=952772
<vfw> WonderOne: "I decided to run pSX with wine and it works very well, no need to install libraries"
<ldz420> hi I just installed some unity packages and now the interface seems to be lacking visual affects
<WonderOne> vfw: I only have X-Chat, Terminal and Firefox running. Nothing else. Still the same error. Do I need to close something else?
<vfw> Yes
<ldz420> does anyone know what which package it could be.. I can give a list of the unity packages that have been recently installed
<WonderOne> vfw: pSX with wine? How can I get that. Sorry if I'm asking childish questions. Am absolutely new to LINUX.
<Dr_willis> Narc,  odd that dd dident work. sounds almost like its not booting the right device. tried it on other pcs yet?
<fureger> does anyone have a solution for the ecryptfs/.pam_environment issue?
<lasher__> WonderOne, look for linux emu
<Narc> Dr_willis: I checked on my laptop and it boots without any problem...
<Dr_willis> morsnowski,  unity and the cube can cause issues..   i dont recall the cube activation hotkeys. the ccsm tool would show you.
<Dr_willis> Narc,  id check the forums and askubuntu.com - could be some quirk/setting/tweak you need to do on the hardware side
<WonderOne> vfw: In software center?
<ikonia> Narc: this is a stupid suggestion, so I apologise in advance, but you are using the right key sequence on the mac to boot from usb,
<Narc> Dr_willis: The best I get is a "Non system disk" or "No removable media" message
<fureger> what settings in /etc/pam.d apply to the graphical login? I have checked /etc/pam.d/login and there the pam_environment module is required.
<Narc> ikonia: I use rEFIt so I get to choose what to boot at each startup
<ikonia> Narc: ok, suggestion, use the apple key sequence to boot directly from USB - just to see if you get any more interesting error messages
<w3bg33k> I have a ubuntu server that is a VM (from turnkey linux) that currently has 2 CPU's.  I want to add another CPU, but can it handle 3 CPU's, or does it have to be 4?
<Narc> Dr_willis: I tried a lot of these tweaks and howtos, I'm running out of options, that's why I'm here I guess :)
<ikonia> w3bg33k: it can use 3
<WonderOne> vfw: Cannot find Linux Emu in software center.
<Narc> ikonia: The Apple key sequence doesn't show my USB key at all
<Narc> ikonia: Except if it contains a Mac OS X install...
<vfw> WonderOne: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_willis> WonderOne,  try apt-cache search emulator
<ldz420> never mind it look like something got messed up with my 3d acceleration.. I check it out later
<fureger> Apparently my issue is known: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/952185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 952185 in lightdm (Ubuntu Precise) "~/.pam_environment not parsed when HOME is encrypted" [High,Triaged]
<vfw> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<fureger> but it has not been resolved...
<nvzn> e2b04836: is chromium-browser good enough?
<WonderOne> vfw: sudo apt-get install build-essential  ----- Reading package lists... Done Reading package lists... Done  Reading package lists... Done  Reading package lists... Done
<MonkeyDust> nvzn  it's my default browser, i'm happy with it
<WonderOne> vfw: build-essential is already the newest version.
<WonderOne> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 377 not upgraded.
<nvzn> MonkeyDust: does flash make your computer overheat?
<MonkeyDust> nvzn  no idea, so guess not
<nvzn> cool
<e2b04836> nvzn: chromium might do however you can get chrome at http://google.com/chrome
<vfw> WonderOne: find / -name libstdc++-libc6*
<nvzn> e2b04836: i'd like to keep it OSS if possible
<nvzn> i realize flash isnt
<vfw> WonderOne: Run the above command and see what you have.  It is possible that you will be able to symlink to the version that is required.
<vfw> WonderOne: Show me what you have
<WonderOne> vfw: find / -name libstdc++-libc6*  --------------- find: `/proc/790/task/790/ns': Permission denied
<nvzn> oh my fans are dying
<vfw> WonderOne: sudo find / -name libstdc++-libc6*
<MonkeyDust> nvzn  http://www.youtube.com/html5
<firefox88> Is there a wat to configure ubuntu tom use a Soundblaster X-fi notebook sound card instead of the crummy internal intel hda sound card?
<Dr_willis> nvzn,  i belive Googles chrome has its own flash..  chromoim does not.
<WonderOne> vfw: Returned me back to WonderOne@ubuntu:~$
<WonderOne> vfw: sudo find / -name libstdc++-libc6* --------------- Returned me back to WonderOne@ubuntu:~$
<Dr_willis> WonderOne,  so it dident find it..
<MonkeyDust> WonderOne  try less characters, like libstdc* or so
<nvzn> Dr_willis: o ok
<vfw> WonderOne: sudo find / -name libstdc++-libc6*
<vfw> WonderOne: sudo find / -name libstdc++-libc*
<WonderOne> vfw: find / -name libstdc++-libc6* --------- Permission Denied again.
 * Dr_willis has no idea why we are looking for libstdc....
<vfw> WonderOne: sudo
<Dr_willis> and locate would be faster. ;)
<nvzn> i can't concentrate with this fan rattling
<nvzn> bbl
<vfw> WonderOne: find libstdc++-libc
<Dr_willis> $ locate libstdc
<Dr_willis> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<WonderOne> vfw: find: `libstdc++-libc': No such file or directory
<vfw> WonderOne: is gettting "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3"
<MonkeyDust> WonderOne  why are you looking for libstdc?
<vfw> Dr_willis: Do you have any advise?
<steveccc> can anyone recommend the best tool to burn a .dsk file to a usb stick
<vfw> Dr_willis: WonderOne has downloaded http://hackquest.com/modules/HackQuest/hacking/92745/stegano.zip
<WonderOne> MonkeyDust: Need to execute a certain .ELF file on Ubuntu 11.10
<MonkeyDust> what's a .elf file?
<Dr_willis> if a game wants an older version of libstdc++ id say its not looking good for that game.
<WonderOne> MonkeyDust: The file is giving shared library error.
<Dr_willis> what version is it asking for anyway?
<WonderOne> MonkeyDust & vfw: The readme of the file says ist been compiled under Slackware.
<Dr_willis> I cant even get it to run on my 64bit system. ;)
<Dr_willis> theres other stenograph type apps out there i belive
<Dr_willis>  steghide - a steganography program
<Dr_willis> !info steghide
<ubottu> steghide (source: steghide): A steganography hiding tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-9build2 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 486 kB
<killtrace> did any1 tested Backtrack 5 R2?
<Dr_willis> killtrace,  this is not the BT channel.
<WonderOne> There are. And I'v already tried most of them. But none worked for this challenge. This fils has been made by the developer of this challenge itself and is ment for this specific challenge.
 * Dr_willis wonders how this is ubuntu support related.. :) 
<Dr_willis> WonderOne,  look at the list of them. see what you want to play with, install it..
<WonderOne> Shall I download Linux Emu from Google? Will it work for me?
<Dr_willis> You could put slackware in a vbox install...
<Dr_willis> No idea what 'linux emu from google' is...
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> I have a problem editing my ISO with Ubuntu Customizatio Kit
<alo21> Can someone help me?
<yeehaw> alo21: What seems to be the problem?
<captine> hi all.  quick one.  connecting ext2 formatted external drive to ubuntu 12.04 machine and i cannot create any folders on it.  it is freshly formated but mounts as root
<captine> is there a dumb user way to not have it mount as root
<vfw> WonderOne: "I decided to run pSX with wine and it works very well, no need to install libraries" From:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=952772
<alo21> yeehaw: look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/990566/
<eutheria> is there a way to remove the show desktop from alt-tab?
<yeehaw> captine: chown -R user:user /mnt/mountpoint
<WonderOne> vfw: Thanks for the link. Will try it now.
<captine> yeehaw.. thanks will try
<yeehaw> alo21: Apperently you've created a symlink to a file that does not exist anymore
<yeehaw> alo21: Your missing resolv.conf
<yeehaw> alo21: What happens if you do: `cat /home/alo21/tmp/remaster-root/etc/resolv.conf'
<yeehaw> alo21: brb
<alo21> yeehaw: what should thi command do?
<captine> yeehaw, worked.  thanks.  i was hoping for a non-terminal way.  difficult to get my wife to use ubuntu if terminal is needed at times
<captine> :)
<zumbarlal> hi
<alo21> yeehaw: I did what here the answer says: https://answers.launchpad.net/uck/+question/195202
<alo21> but I still have the problem
<alo21> if I do: cat /home/alo21/tmp/remaster-root/etc/resolv.conf , the cursor goes a head
<alo21> yeehaw: what do you suggest=
<alo21> ?
<ARTSIOM> here is my full conf file placed in /etc/init folder http://paste.org/49317 , but the app is still not starting on boot (but starting fine with "start app"). Am I missing smth?
<killer> hi guys...i wanted my own login tune...so i replace desktop-login.ogg in "/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo" but sounds still not changed
<killer> login sound i mean
<ttl-> i recently run into a problem with 12.04
<e2b04836> !ask | ttl-
<ubottu> ttl-: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ttl-> after recent updates i cannot set my bluetooth headset as input devive for
<ttl-> the sound settings crash if i select my bluetooth headset
<ttl-> After recent updates i'm not able anymore te select my blue-tooth headset as input device, sound settings crash if i select it
<ttl-> After recent updates i'm not able anymore te select my blue-tooth headset as input device, sound settings crash if i select it, in /var/log/messages i see "gnome-control-c[3456]: segfault at 0"
<ohad> hello
<ohad> it seems that my 12.04 is suffering from this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/918906 altought I use a 64bit version of ubuntu. I see that it's a duplicate of a problem that was in  11.10 and  in 8.10 ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/280878 ). how come it keeps returning. and can I fix it in my laptop?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 857702 in bluez (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #918906 bluetoothd crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280878 in bluez (Ubuntu) "bluetoothd crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Fix released]
<Narc> Sorry to ask again but I need some help here, I can't for the life of me get a Ubuntu Install USB Key to boot on a friend's iMac... I tried a lot of howtos, to no avail. The best I achieved was to get rEFIt to see a Windows partition on which I copied the whole USB stick, but booting from it gives me a "Non system disk" message. Any help ? Thanks a lot
<psypher246> hi all, I have several issues that cause my entire desktop to crash and loose data frequently (almosts every day), I have logged 2 bugs about this 3 and 4 months ago respectively, during the precise alpha/beta stage and no one has even acknowledged that these bugs exist. How do I get developer attention to my bugs because as far as I am concerned they have fallen through the cracks. this is all related to the NEW multimonitor software designed by ca
<psypher246> nonical
<bimic> ciao
<bimic> !list
<ubottu> bimic: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * Sidewinder Sighs..
<yandex8932> How does using !list imply warez... ubottu has daft message sometimes
<DJones> yandex8932: Thats the normal irc command thats used in warez channels on other networks
<w3bg33k> I need to copy files from my local linux system over to a windows share...but whenever I run "cp \\path\to\the\share -Rf", it ends up creating a local directory...how can I set this up so that I can move these files over to the share?
<Rallias> w3bg33k you have to mount the share first
<yandex8932> w3bg33k: read the samba manual
<danix94> ciaoo
<danix94> !list
<ubottu> danix94: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<trond-> probably a faq on this: Is there a way to stop network-manager to overwrite resolv.conf, or to set the values that I want in some config-file. Ubuntu 10.04.
<llutz> trond-: edit your nm-connection and set dns there
<trond-> llutz, except that it then also get some other dns servers and domain-search parameters. I can't see where those are coming from though.
<sqwaw> qq regarding networking in 12.04 server. My networking doesn't seem to get configured on boot and I have to manually 'sudo dhclient eth0 eth1'. How can I make this happen on boot?
<llutz> trond-: check /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/*  and maybe your dhclient.conf
<trond-> sqwaw, you don't want dhcp on a server do you?
<sqwaw> no my switch runs dhcp
<sqwaw> as a hacky workaround, i've put dhclient in my bashrc, but obviously thats no good for non-interactive logins
<trond-> sqwaw, try - in /etc/network/interfaces file: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Aethelred> Upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 (Lucid), x86_64. Having video issues. Running Nvidia 8800GTS. Symptoms: resizing some things (a terminal window, for example) results in a temporary hang. Once app windows are up I can click in one to select it, but alt-tabbing to switch results in another short (5-15 second) hang - mouse won't move, etc. It seems to happen with anything that involves animation. Lots of screen-redraws are wonky. I get weird fra
<yandex8932> Aethelred: Did you have the properietary drivers installed before your upgrade?
<w3bg33k> Rallias - tyvm
<sqwaw> trond-: ahhh yes, it was configured static, thanks!
<Aethelred> yandex8932: I believe so, but (and this is embarrassing) I can't be sure.
<Aethelred> yandex8932: The driver is listed in repos. Synaptic shows it.
<BlueWolf> Hello please could some one tell me what the support channel is for Ubuntu OpenOffice.org ( Word Processor )?
<yandex8932> Is it listed in the proprietary drivers manager? If so, I'd try uninstalling it, then re-installing the latest driver once you've rebooted
<razvan86> hi guys
<Guest72472> Hi all, i am trying to build kermit from source, can anyone tell me why i get this error http://pastebin.com/VwEmsxct
<yandex8932> Guest72472: You need to install Miss Piggy
<Aethelred> yandex8932: ok. How do I go about uninstalling it? Should I do that via Synaptic?
<razvan86> i use ubuntu 12 with gnome 3.4.1 ... but i couldn't integrate pidgin and i am sick of the useless "message tray" so i am reverting to Unity ...
<razvan86> but i like the evolution applet
<Guest72472> yandex8932, what?
<razvan86> how can i get it in unity ?
<yandex8932> Aethelred: Not sure if that will reconfigure your x.org appropriately if you do it that way. I'd look in the proprietary drivers manager (under admin->system or something I think) first
<sqwaw> trond-: doesn't seem to configure the interfaces still :( are there other places i should be looking?
<yandex8932> Guest72472: It was a joke. Kermit the frog. Miss piggy.
<Guest72472> ok..why do i get that crypt error?
<trond-> sqwaw, are they up, or are they not up - and are they getting some values, or no values?
<yandex8932> Guest72472: At a guess, you don't have the appropriate libraries installed which it's expected, hence "undefined reference" blah blah
<razvan86> i need unity and evolution ...
<razvan86> :(
<Aethelred> yandex8932: I can't find a proprietary drivers manager. There is an "NVIDIA X Server Settings" tool in system->admin. That shows the driver version that is also shown in Synaptic
<yandex8932> Guest72472: Do you have the curses library installed for example
<Guest72472> but where do i get those libraries?
<BlueWolf> Hello please could some one tell me what the support channel is for Ubuntu OpenOffice.org ( Word Processor )?
<mmmmm> 1
<yandex8932> Guest72472: Install via synaptic. You can see from the make file it's linking to curses for example, so you need the "dev" package of curses to get the library files I think
<geduo> hellkp
<fidel_> geduo: hell or help? ;)
<Aethelred> yandex8932: How can I tell for sure which driver is being used?
<yandex8932> Aethelred: Sorry, it's called System->admin->hardware drivers in the menu, that's where your installed graphics driver might be listed
<MrKeuner> hello, synaptic suggests auto-removal of several packages. Can I trust it?
<OerHeks> BlueWolf, you are in Ubuntu support, and for open office  join #openoffice.org here on freenode
<MrKeuner> precise here
<razvan86> hi ... does anyone know how to integrate evolution in the unity desktop environment ?
<Aethelred> yandex8932: thanks. Looking now.
<razvan86> i am thinking about the calendar applet present in gnome
<yandex8932> MrKeuner: Yes, if the package was still being used by another bit of software, it wouldn't be able to remove it
<razvan86> ?
<BlueWolf> OerHeks: I know where I am :D I just wanted to know the #openoffice.org
<BlueWolf> Thanks
<MrKeuner> yandex8932, thank you
<fidel_> MrKeuner: usually yes
<BlueWolf> OerHeks: Thank you kind soul
<yandex8932> razvan86: No idea. Gnome Shell integrates with Evolution through the calendar though...
<razvan86> i know ... i am using that now ... but in gnome-shell i don't have rhythmbox and pidgin integration
<razvan86> and the "message tray" bar is useless
<yandex8932> razvan86: Lol, you want everything :P Have you tried the gnome shell extensions website?
<yandex8932> razvan86: I think there's a pidgin extension
<razvan86> i tried the tweaks ..
<razvan86> yeah ... but it still does not behave like unity ...
<fidel_> razvan86: what are you looking for?
<razvan86> the tray of unity is brilliant
<yandex8932> razvan86: It's fairly simple to write an extension if it doesn't do what you want, only a few hundred lines often
<razvan86> it only misses evolution-PIM integration into the calendar applet
<razvan86> but i just migrated from windows 2 weeks ago :-s ....
<Aethelred> yandex8932: ok, that was helpful. That also has a "remove" option. What can I expect to happen when I remove it? Specifically, will I get a desktop when I reboot?
<razvan86> my greatest achievement is trying to compile a patch ...
<razvan86> and fail ...
<yandex8932> Aethelred: It should cleanly remove the driver and reconfigure your x.org. But yes, it is a little worrying...
<Guest72472> yandex8932, yes it is installed
<MrKeuner> fidel_, yandex8932 there are like 175 packages listed under autoremove which made me scared
<yandex8932> MrKeuner: Could you put the list in a pastebin?
<yandex8932> MrKeuner: Did you remove something which left trailing files or something? Or have you upgraded?
<MrKeuner> yandex8932, how can I list them?
<Aethelred> yandex8932: "a little worrying"   Well, no hand-holding I guess. I'm off to jump into the deep end.
<MrKeuner> yandex8932, installed precise beta then anly did dist-upgrade since couple weeks
<fidel_> MrKeuner: 175 isnt that much - basically it depends on what you added & removed in the past & how often you clean up
<yandex8932> MrKeuner: If you're worried, just leave them. It's not going to have any ill effect on your computer besides taking up a little space
<fidel_> i.e. i do run: 'sudo apt-get autoremove' from time to time
<fidel_> yep - there is no need to do so - on the other had - there is usually really no need to worry as long as you dont remove packages accidently and answer dependcies question without knowing the answer
<yandex8932> Aethelred: As always, make sure you have anything important backed up :P
<MrKeuner> yandex8932, fidel_ all right, thank you for the insight
<Aethelred> yandex8932: thanks  :)
<fidel_> MrKeuner: in case you are new to linux & apt & willing to play more with it without having to much fear -> consider setting up a small linux vm inside your linux box to have a playground
<fidel_> helps usualy pretty well fighting starter-fears
<spotted> hi ppl
<MrKeuner> yandex8932, fidel_ here is hte list for your information: http://pastebin.com/3jUV4TjC
<cesarstafe> hi people, my Ubuntu 12.04 sometimes complains agains a Python complement that is not present to support some streaming sound. In fact, I can't hear some online radio that I used to listen frequently before... this is the error message 'Python (v2.7) necesita instalar complementos para permitir la siguiente característica multimedia: Elemento typefind de GStreamer'
<spotted> someone here are using the neu version of ubuntu?
<fidel_> spotted: 12.04?
<spotted> yeah
<fidel_> MrKeuner: tons of libs - but without knowing what you do & use in detail on that box such a list isnt that helpful
<cesarstafe> but this complement is not present in repositories maybe because allways this makes a try to download the complement and nothing happens
<fidel_> spotted: 12.04 is stable since some weeks - several inhere are using it
<fidel_> !anyone > spotted
<ubottu> spotted, please see my private message
<cesarstafe> any idea about how to solve that?
<spotted> portugu»es?
<MrKeuner> fidel_, yeah I was also puzzled seeing these libraries but trusted apt. I'll see what happens soon :)
<spotted> i have a problem with my usb ports in new ubuntu
<deww> hey guys. i just upgraded to 12.04 and noticed that the Launcher (the vertical bar?) shows up on both of my monitors. Is there a way to disable on one of them completely?
<deww> when i move my mouse across monitors, it "sticks" for a bit on the second and it's really annoying
<spotted> you can hide them
<MrKeuner> fidel_, thought may be ubuntu decided to change a major component such as from alsa to something else
<fidel_> !pt > spotted
<ubottu> spotted, please see my private message
<cesarstafe> my question again if somebody can help me with that... 'my Ubuntu 12.04 sometimes complains agains a Python complement that is not present to support some streaming sound. In fact, I can't hear some online radio that I used to listen frequently before... this is the error message 'Python (v2.7) necesita instalar complementos para permitir la siguiente característica multimedia: Elemento typefind de GStreamer', but this complement is not present in repos
<BluesKaj> spotted, run , sudo update-usbids
<fidel_> MrKeuner: as mentioned above - learning apt is pretty helpful - having a playground for it to test/play/learn can help
<kurtwp_> deww: Goto your display and look for Sticky edges and turn it off
<cesarstafe> how can I get those GStreamer complements?
<fidel_> thats why i avoid gui-based app-interfaces as well
<fidel_> *apt-interfaces*
<seiryu89> Someone know if a trackpad of a computer can do multitouch gestures with uTouch?
<Rallias> fidel_, that's why I still have synaptic installed :D
<deww> kurtwp_: the Displays control panel or is it somewhere else?
<kurtwp_> deww:
<kurtwp_> deww: yes
<fidel_> Rallias: for not learning it? ;)
<deww> i dont see it :/
<MrKeuner> fidel_, I was assuming synaptic is pretty is decent. And apt-get autoremove removed the same number of packages as synaptic listed.
<BluesKaj> spotted, then run lsusb to confirm all your usb ports are enabled
<kurtwp_> deww: you went to system setting -> displays
<Rallias> fidel_, I've learned how to use apt-get for the most part, I just prefer synaptic because it provides a graphical way for me to hunt down bogus packages I don't need.
<deww> yep. and it's showing up as "Laptop" for the display mode.
<fidel_> ;)
<VictorCL> I keep receiving an email with this on the body : [: 15: Illegal number: 60 * 60 * 12
<deww> AH
<deww> kurtwp_: i see it now. doh. thanks :D
<VictorCL> Cron <root@tresipunt-opencms>   [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -depth -mindepth 1
<spotted> i'm using the stable version of ubuntu 12.04, but i have problems with my usb ports
<BluesKaj> Rallias, bogus packages ?
<MrKeuner> spotted, are you sure your hardware works?
<designbybeck> Where might fonts be stored other than /usr/share/fonts and /home/username/.fonts ?
<spotted> yes
<Rallias> BluesKaj Well, not a case where I would use synaptic, but too often I get a VPS and sendmail/apache2 are preinstalled.
<spotted> in windows don't have any problems
<designbybeck> I move over from Kubuntu to Ubuntu and I am missing some fonts?
<MrKeuner> spotted, usb system died first in my last two laptops
<rysh> Hi, i just installed a few programs and they were automatically added to the left unity bar, but hovering over them shows "waiting to install" ... who knows what they are waiting for? :-) (i can just start them so they are already installed)
<spotted> but with ubuntu
<intore> hi, i've problems using pam_mount. i can't mount the user home directory from the server to client at login time. Someone knows about this argument please?
<spotted> for example i'm using a mouse and in one moment all the ports turned off
<spotted> and i cannot put nothing there because don't detect
<MrKeuner> spotted, windows usually does not warn that much as Linux does
<BluesKaj> spotted, did you see my post in reply to your question ?
<spotted> oh no
<spotted> can you put again plz
<BluesKaj> spotted, run , sudo update-usbids
<BluesKaj> spotted, then run lsusb to confirm all your usb ports are enabled
<spotted> now is working but this don't appear all times
<spotted> blueskaj this thing are normal?
<BluesKaj> spotted, check your usb cable to the mouse ...it may be defective
<OerHeks> spotted do you have Usb2 and Usb3 on your machine?
<spotted> yes
<spotted> is a laptop
<spotted> Toshiba Satellite P750-103
<spotted> all ports for example the mouse don't work and pendrives to
<designbybeck> oh. I might have found a clue.... I do have other fonts I have download to the download folder, but when I install them from there by opening and clicking install. where does it save those?
<ram19890> How to configure Conky ?
<spotted> designbybeck search in home directory
<designbybeck> i did copy over all the /usr/share/fonts and /home/username/.fonts spotted
<spotted> hum
<ceed^> ram19890: http://www.wikihow.com/Configure-Conky
<Rallias> ram19890 in the home directory, create a .conkyrc file. Google for example configurations.
<designbybeck> i am just trying to figure out then I "Installed" these others, where did it put them so that I can make sure they get backed up and put back in the system next time?
<ram19890> thanks guys
<yandex8932> designbybeck: in .fonts or /usr/share/fonts I'd think. Just do a grep for fonts on your system to find other font directories if you're missing certain ones
<designbybeck> Thank you yandex8932 I did find it and installed it, but I just don't know why when I copied it over those didn't come as well
<Cyonx> May be an odd question for this channel, but I honestly like unity, and I don't understand why it gets such a bad reputation. 12.04 is the first time I've used it however, was it really bad in 11.10? Have I just not run into it's problems yet? I'm honestly curious.
<designbybeck> like when you open a font in the font viewer and click Install....where does that install to? and/or what all else happens? likes to a file or indexes it?
<fidel_> Cyonx: its partly a historic thing -as unity is replacing the well-known gnome and breaks some ways how i (the deskop) worked in the past
<OerHeks> Cyonx, you are one of the lot without problems, congrat! ( *me too)
<fidel_> the unity-approach works for some of us - not for others
<fidel_> as always -changes are not welcome to everyone ;)
<Cyonx> I wouldn't say i'm entirely without problems. I've had to fix a few things, and I still can't figure out why some programs will show up on the unity launcher bar the first 5 or 6 times I launch them, and then never again until I reboot (gotta use superkey-w to find the running program)
<Cyonx> but overall the interface structure is quite pleasant imo
<lrojas> hi all, i want to install vim on ubuntu 12.04, i have googled but have not found the answer to my question, what is the basic diference between the diferent flavors of vim available on the repository and wich one should i install to be used with unity?
<fidel_> Cyonx: well then - enjoy it and skip the useless discussion others might do over that topic ;)
<MrKeuner> fidel_, I am sure unity is a good program, but I like going with the standard. I won't always use ubuntu. I may change to Debian at some point, or to redhat. I would prefer to be able to use the same tools accross different distributiouns
<Cyonx> but then, I had even worse problems with cinnamon on LM, and just as many problems with gnome2 under 9.04
<fidel_> Cyonx: the nice part is still: everyone can choose what he is using
<yeehaw> lrojas: Just install vim
<fidel_> MrKeuner: i dont use it either - but i dont see a point in discussing user-specific preferences in detail - as it will most likely not help or change something ;)
<MrKeuner> true
<yeehaw> lrojas: If you're used to that there will not be a different vi clone that will work as you expect
<intore> anyone can help me?
<Cyonx> Isn't unity based on gnome? shouldn't gnome programs run under unity and vice-versa? are they different enough that you need to compile seperate versions of programs/tools?
<fidel_> !aynone > intore
<Narc> Sorry to ask again but I need some help here, I can't for the life of me get a Ubuntu Install USB Key to boot on a friend's iMac... I tried a lot of howtos, to no avail. The best I achieved was to get rEFIt to see a Windows partition on which I copied the whole USB stick, but booting from it gives me a "Non system disk" message. Any help ? Thanks a lot
<lrojas> sudo apt-get install vim, just installs vim.basic
<fidel_> !anyone > intore
<ubottu> intore, please see my private message
<OerHeks> Cyonx, unity runs under Gnome3
<Cyonx> see that's what I thought. I've recently played with several different distros, all running either gnome2 or gnome3, and the tools look virtually identical in my experience.
<OerHeks> Cyonx, you can try ubuntu + gnome-shell too
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<phunyguy> o.O all of my applications are missing from the unity Dash...
<phunyguy> and when i hit alt-f2, it cant find any executables
<phunyguy> i swear i didnt do anything to cause this
<phunyguy> little help?
<Qalqi> yo peoples, if i have to remote login on my desktop, should i logout on my system before?
<Qalqi> i am using xrdp protocol?
<yeehaw> phunyguy: If you open a terminal and type an application name does it start?
<phunyguy> yes.
<phunyguy> just unity is confused for some reason.
<yeehaw> phunyguy: What happens if you run: unity --reset-icons in terminal
<phunyguy> what does --reset-icons do before I do it?
<phunyguy> sounds dangerous.
<yeehaw> phunyguy: reset the Unity Launcher icons to default
<phunyguy> its not a launcher iddue.
<yeehaw> phunyguy: You might need to rearrange them a bit
<phunyguy> issue*
<phunyguy> its a daashboard issue.
<phunyguy> the launcher icons are perfect.
<yeehaw> phunyguy: aah
<intore> fidel_, am sorry, i wrote my question before and i was asking if anyone knows something about
<yeehaw> phunyguy: Could you check if unity-place-applications and unity-place-files are installed?
<intore> fidel_, this is my question: hi, i've problems using pam_mount. i can't mount the user home directory from the server to client at login time.
<onats> is there a good gui manager for xen on ubuntu?
<Qalqi> this channel is shit
<Qalqi> no one replies at all
<fidel_> elaborate > intore
<chu> Qalqi: Just have some patience man. Not everyone knows your exact problem, wait til someone comes online who can help.
<phunyguy> Qalgi, language, and also the channel is always very full.
<fidel_> !elaborate > intore
<phunyguy> !patience | Qalqi
<ubottu> Qalqi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubottu> intore, please see my private message
<chu> Breaking the channel's rules is not a smart way of getting help in any case.
<DJones> Qalqi: I never used to logout of my desktop when I using vncviewer to log into the desktop
<fidel_> in case you ever see issues getting help in irc-  consider reading this howto: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html Qalqi - its pretty helpful to be honest
<Narc> Sorry to ask again but I need some help here, I can't for the life of me get a Ubuntu Install USB Key to boot on a friend's iMac... I tried a lot of things, to no avail. The best I achieved was to get rEFIt to see a Windows partition on which I dd the whole USB stick, but booting from it gives me a "Non system disk" or "isonlinux.bin missing" message. How can I copy the install image to a partition to boot from ? Any help ? Thanks a lot
<intore> fidel_, am sorry again. i can't mount the user's home directories from the ldap-samba server (amahoro) on the clients at login time. I installed pam_mount but the configuration is not correct i think or something about directory permissions. I want that the user home directory in /users/username on the server will be mount on the client on /home/username. this is pam_mount.conf: http://paste.debian.net/169091/ and this is the command-output after login: ht
<intore> tp://paste.debian.net/169089
<phunyguy> yeehaw: fwiw, rm ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite fixed my issue.  zeitgeist was out to lunch.  Just ran that and "unity --replace" and it's golden.
<yeehaw> phunyguy: ok, good to know
<J11_> Is it possible to apt-get install as non-root in a local directory?
<yandex8932> J11_: Yes, Ubuntu has root disabled by default
<sunbird> hey folks. i need to nuke my evolution user files in 12.04 because i can't delete any messages (program freezes). i've tried removing the folder in .config/ and .cache and .local but it still has my account setup on startup.
<LjL> J11_: not really, i don't think. you can unpack the .deb manually if you want to have it in a dir
<sunbird> (used to just delete ~/.evolution but they moved the files in 12.04)
<yandex8932> sunbird: I think synaptic tells you all the locations a bit of software stores its config files
<waaaaaaaaaaaaah> is there a gui for update-rc.d?
<yeehaw> sunbird: Can't you just apt-get purge evolution
<J11_> LjL: when I ./configure a package it says i need gtk+2... if i download those sources it needs 5 more packages...
<intore> fidel_, is it more clear now? have you never seen a similar scenario?
<sunbird> yeehaw: tried that. doesn't work. or, the problem remains on reinstall.
<LjL> J11_: uh, tried "apt-get build-dep packagename" to get the dependencies it wants?
<sunbird> very annoying as i cannot delete any messages.
<J11_> I was hoping you could run apt-get like cpan in a local folder and skip the dependacy hell
<kriestof> Hi my printer (HP laserjet 1018) had stopped printing after dist-upgrade. I get error - "/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed".
<zooz> is it possible to disable the behaviour which for example after "ssh-server" package is installed it starts the service automatically?
<J11_> LjL: it also says permission denied
<sunbird> yandex8932: that will show me the files installed by the package. i'm looking for the config files for my user.
<LjL> J11_: yes, you need root for it. but it will install the needed packages without you having to hunt them one by one... not sure if that's what you want, i don't entirely get your goal
<smee> hey guys and girls, anyone here having issues with flash not working ? i've tried every trick i can think of and flash is still not working. i've reinstalled it, removed it completely, reinstalled it with flash helper, daily updates for last month... etc .... any last ideas before i wipe / reinstall the os?
<J11_> LjL: installing all dependacies but tied in with prefix and path together
<LjL> J11_: apt cannot do that
<J11_> what about aptitude?
<LjL> J11_: i just don't think the way .deb packages are set up allows that
<esmirlin> cómo puedo abrir "aplicaciones al inicio" desde la terminal¿?
<LjL> !es | esmirlin
<ubottu> esmirlin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<esmirlin> upps sorry
<esmirlin> :S
<esmirlin> I was thinking it was the spanish group
<esmirlin> :S
<esmirlin> how can i launch (startup applications) from the terminal?
<VirtualBlackness> smee I have never had a problem with apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<quixotedon> esmirlin: type sudo name of application (in short)
<smee> i've done that with cold boots between
<craigbass1976> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/987212  Where can I get more info on this?  I'm having the same problem, except that it didn't start until yesterday and this box got 12.04 a couple weeks ago.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 987212 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "Wireless printer "Processing - Unable to locate printer."" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<VirtualBlackness> where is flash failing?
<esmirlin> quixotedon: this is the problem, i don't know how is it called :S
<quixotedon> esmirlin: example sudo firefox
<quixotedon> :)
<smee> flash items embedded in webpages just don't load.
<LjL> quixotedon: err, what?
<smee> using ubuntu.
<smee> or rather firefox on ubuntu.
<kriestof> craigbass1976: I have same on my hp laserjet 1018
<VirtualBlackness> smee: did you have firefox open when you reinstalled? Because that causes problems.
<craigbass1976> kriestof, did it start as soon as you got 12.04, or wait a while?
<LjL> quixotedon: that's not the way you start an application from the terminal, unless it actually needs to be root - and firefox certainly doesn't. you just type the name of the command, with no "sudo".
<smee> <VirtualBlackness>: i may have originally.
<K1rk|Work> I am currently running Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, on System > Administration > Printing, if I go to Server > Connect I can enter in a remote cups server, and all the printers appear there.  Is there any way to make this connection permanent, and enable applications to print to these remote printers?  I would like to avoid a situation where printer management becomes a local problem, I'd love to have one CUPS server that everyone connects to, so printers are centrall
<esmirlin> quixotedon: don't find it :(
<kriestof> craigbass1976: Yes, after dist-upgrade it says all the time it's 'processing'.
<quixotedon> LjL: hahaha the sudo is already in my first word :)
<VirtualBlackness> smee: Once more, just for grins, close everything down, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get instlall --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<esmirlin> i'm in a spanish ubuntu, can you please chek it in yours if you have the enlgish version?
<smee> i'll try it. i'll try anything at this point. my woman isn't happy the media box isn't working.
<OerHeks> bug 1000000
<quixotedon> LjL: maybe you can give esmirlin a list of some most used apps name in short?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000000 in Edubuntu "For every bug on Launchpad, 67 iPads are sold." [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000000
<craigbass1976> kriestof, huh...  That makes more sense than it working for a while, then stopping for no apparent reason.  I don't remember doing an update Monday, and it quit yesterday while I was gone.
<VirtualBlackness> Very familiar problem smee... very.
<LjL> quixotedon: to be honest i'm not sure i understand what esmirlin actually wants to do
<smee> VirtualBlackness: brb 2 secs. i should be able to keep xchat open, right?
<quixotedon> LjL: doesn't esmirlin want to open an app through terminal? That's what i can think of.. :)
<esmirlin> LjL: i want to launch "startup applications" from the console
<VirtualBlackness> I don't believe it is flash based, but have never used so I do not know smee.
<smee> VirtualBlackness: gotcha... closing everything down. brb
<LjL> esmirlin: type "gnome-session-properties"
<esmirlin> thanks!
<Aranel> after 12.04 upgrade now my plasma-desktop crashes with "Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<Aranel> "
<sirriffsalot> Hey! Whenever JACK is active youtube videos refuse to play, and I have the libflashsupport-jack set up... Any ideas?
<action09> hi #ubuntu :)
<sirriffsalot> Hey!
<action09> here a paste of my sources.list, http://paste.ubuntu.com/990764/, when i try do do an upgrade it say that installing packages from repo not authenticated... i dunno why .. virtualbox is the only repo i added..
<action09> is it that one you think ?
<sirriffsalot> action09: sudo apt-get update?
<MonkeyDust> action09  execute that command with -v precise so we can see other distro's sources
<MarKsaitis> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/postgresql.html states tha twhen u install postgresql from official repos, config files are in /etc/postgresql/ . Its all empty!!!!! The guide is wrong
<MarKsaitis> HELP
<action09> sirriffsalot  1st time of my life that i do updates with the gnome icon system parameter on the upper right corner.. let's see if it's the same with manual : aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: screaming "HELP" won't really get you anything but ignored
<action09> sirriffsalot obviously manual update don't display the same error.. :)
<craigbass1976> kriestof, going through cups (in a browser, http://localhost:631) and picking different URI seems to have fixed it.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/877958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 877958 in cups (Ubuntu Oneiric) "After every single page on ipp: Unable to get print job status" [High,Fix released]
<sirriffsalot> action09: pretty new to linux myself, probably understood the question wrong:)
<kriestof> craigbass1976: Thanks, I'll try in minutes.
<action09> sirriffsalot no pb: just got an alert with the graphical update and no more alert with text-based ... weird .. thanks anyway :)
<MarKsaitis> well, I explained the issue didnt I
<MarKsaitis> how can it be
<action09> MarKsaitis https://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/funny-pictures-cat-needs-help.jpg
<action09> :)
<craigbass1976> kriestof, I was trying to change it in the GUI, but it seemed to get changed back
<sirriffsalot> action09: okay!
<MarKsaitis> anyways, the guide is wrong.... and what do I do next
<MonkeyDust> action09  MarKsaitis please, no such links in this channel
<sirriffsalot> Was there a irc channel for the JACK audio server?
<w3bg33k> I just mounted a windows share, but it came up as read-only.  how an I change that to read/write?
<sirriffsalot> audio connection kit* rather
<MarKsaitis> MonkeyDust, clean the dust from ur eyes and you will notice that I didnt post any links
<action09> MonkeyDust lolcat is not relevant so ok sorry didn't knew that humour was banned :)
<bingtan> Is anyone there?
<VirtualBlackness> w3bg33k: I would unmount it, and run chkdsk windows side... see that the volume is clean.
<MarKsaitis> help is banned here as well
<quixotedon> action09: better send it as a pm not in public
<quixotedon> :)
<pablo_> how can u tell upstart to not start cupsd anymory, i tired update-rc.d but it didn't work?
<bingtan> Is anyone able to help me with a deleted partition problem I'm having?
<pablo_> s/tired/tried/
<sirriffsalot> Whenever there is talk of XXXXX development libraries, in this case ALSA and JACK development libraries, will this always mean "jack-dev" or "alsa-dev"?
<VirtualBlackness> pablo you tried: update-rc.d -f <cups script> remove    ?
<bingtan> help?!?!
<mneptok> action09: may i PM?
<sirriffsalot> Or "libjack-dev"?
<sirriffsalot> bingtan: oh sure
<sirriffsalot> bingtan: don't ask to ask is the rule here I think, just ask:)
<sirriffsalot> bingtan: I've burned myself so many times with partitioning, I'll try to help. what's the problem?
<pablo_> VirtualBlackness, i did "sudo update-rc.d cups remove"
<pablo_> it keeps stating anyway
<MonkeyDust> !recover| bingtan
<ubottu> bingtan: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<pablo_> starting*
<pablo_> the same thing with mysqld
<VirtualBlackness> pablo_: throw the -f in there and do again
<bingtan> Hi, thanks for replying. Just installed Ubuntu on my friends laptop, using the alternative installation. Was assuming it would partition the hard disk, but it hasn't and has wiped the entire hard disk to just leave Ubuntu. Is there any way of recovering data from the WIndows 7 install, even though it doesn't exist now?
<pablo_> did ubuntu move away form sys-v ?
<ikonia> bingtan: it's gone
<a_c_m_> anyone a wizard at working how how init files work. Trying to set config options for "stud", but there is 0 docuemntation
<ikonia> bingtan: it only wiped the disk because you told it to use the whole disk / didn't select partition options
<K1rk|Work> bingtan: Not really any way that's worth the effort.
<ikonia> pablo_: a long time ago, it moved to upstart
<Captain_Proton> anyone know of a good opensource it manage software? One that has Vendor phone book, it system password, and ticket system.
<pablo_> i though upstart worked with the same commands as sys-v
<VirtualBlackness> bingtan: I would use windows tools to recover the partition.
<ikonia> pablo_: no, it's a different init system
<action09> mneptok sure
<pablo_> ikonia, how do u use it?
<MarKsaitis> WHERE DO I TELL TO SAY THAT UBUNTU OFFICIAL SERVER GUIDE FOR 12.04 IS WRONG?! It even refers to 8.4, whereas 12.04 uses 9.1 . The guide is absolutelly useless. Whoom do I tell?
<Aethelred> I need Compiz help. Recently upgraded to 10.04 (Lucid) x86_64. I have 4 desktops. I was previously able to switch desktops by driving my mouse to the right side of the monitor and moving the mouse wheel forward (or back) to move to a different desktop. That no longer works. Where are the settings to control this behaviour?
<pablo_> ikonia, i'm just tring to stop startng a service and i can't
<bingtan> even if the partition was wiped essentially?
<ikonia> pablo_: how are you trying to do that ?
<sirriffsalot> bingtan: ouch, you're in trouble
<ikonia> !upstart > pablo_
<ubottu> pablo_, please see my private message
<pablo_> ikonia,  "sudo update-rc.d cups remove"
<VirtualBlackness> bingtan: Yes... try Active Partition Recovery
<sirriffsalot> bingtan: only thing you can do now is deliver the hard disk to companies that get payed well to try and recover data
<MarKsaitis> what on earth are you thinking?! U didnt warn me. Come down. I am trying to tell somebody that the guide is wrong
<ikonia> pablo_: so that should remove the the service from startup,
<MarKsaitis> and I thin kthat is good
<bingtan> it's a shame as ubuntu was meant to be a positive experience, but loosing the files has caused more problems than anything
<Captain_Proton> Aethelred, you need to install ccsm and add that option in there
<pablo_> VictorCL, i tried -f, doeesn't work eitgher
<sirriffsalot> bingtan: did you read carefully? I bet you didn't mate
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: if you have found a bug with a document, log a bug in launchpad.net detailing it
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: it will get assigned to the documentation / web docs team and get resolved once it's been validated
<pablo_> ikonia, it doesn't work
<VirtualBlackness> bingtan: the installer only does what you tell it to do. Don't blame the OS because you overwrote your partition.
<sirriffsalot> bingtan: it comprehensively informs you with huge buttons what is going to be done:)
<ikonia> pablo_: define doesn't work
<pablo_> it keeps starting anyway
<sirriffsalot> bingtan: but I understand your anger mate, let it out, haha:)
<ikonia> pablo_: I see, I wonder if there is anything in the guide on this
<MarKsaitis> why cant I log it thru irc? why does it need to be so painful? is that not good enough I checked it and found it? I dont know anything about launchpad
<bingtan> Haha, in the alternative installer it doesn't really make it clear, from a newb's point of view ;)
<ikonia> pablo_: https://help.ubuntu.com - worth checking if something has changed in the service
<Aethelred> Captain_Proton: What is ccsm? Did I have it in 9.04 (Karmic) and have now lost it? I don't mind installing something new, but I'm skeptical that I need a new thing to retain behaviour I already had.
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: that is the process, please follow it
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: visit launchpad.net create an account, log the bug
<pablo_> ikonia, it so frustrating if the changed something so basic
<sirriffsalot> bingtan: alternative installer?
<pablo_> s/if/when
<MarKsaitis> ikonia, how long will it take for such bug to be fixed?
<ikonia> pablo_: the init system has been progressing/developing since the initial change
<DeathKnight> hi, how can i add other input methods in precise? I dont see options like I used to see in Lucid!
<MonkeyDust> MarKsaitis  there are procedures to follow
<MarKsaitis> ok
<bingtan> i mean the alternative disk, i used the ubuntu daily image
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: depends on the attention it gets and the quality of the information you put in the bug
<ikonia> bingtan: why did you do that
<ikonia> bingtan: the daily image is an unstable build
<w3bg33k> VirtualBlackness - the volume's definitely clean...I was using an account that has domain admin rights, and when that didn't work, i opened the directory up to everyone w/ full control (I know, bad security, but just testing).
<bingtan> i thought with 12.04 out of the door the daily build would of stabalised... :(
<sirriffsalot> bingtan: Once again you failed to read carefully, always backup before partitioning anyway
<Captain_Proton> Aethelred, compizconfig-settings-manager Something must have install or change the setting in it
<pablo_> ikonia, anyway i want to do somehing so basic as don't start cupds anymore
<DeathKnight> I cn't see any input methods except chinese in "keyboard input methods" :(
<pablo_> and i can't
<sirriffsalot> bingtan: well now you know better:D How much data have you lost anyway?
<sk1special> okay. i accidently hit one of the f keys when looking at something online and my ff windows now goes like..super full screen and the menu bar and all that goes away. how do i turn that back off?
<pablo_> and aparently nobody else does
<VirtualBlackness> w3bg33k: chkdsk doesnt take a long time. Try it.
<ikonia> pablo_: check the docs I linked to, see if something has changed
<pablo_> how the hell that happend
<pablo_> ?
<ikonia> pablo_: it happens as the distribution moves on / develops
<VirtualBlackness> w3bg33k: it is by far the most common reason.
<Aethelred> Captain_Proton: Thank you for explaining. How can I tell if I already have it?
<pablo_> ikonia, the is not much documentation at the link u gave me, i very basic if u are an admin, do i have to unistall it to stop it?????
<Aethelred> Captain_Proton: I see that I do have CCSM
<sirriffsalot> A guide on getting libflash working through jack tells me I need "basic software development package"... what is this more precisely?
<Aethelred> Captain_Proton: Which particular settings am I looking for?
<missuse> anyone can explain this ? Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1) AppleWebKit/535.19 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/
<ikonia> pablo_: there is a ton of information on that page, and it's not basic if you are an admin and know how to read / search for the information you want
<Captain_Proton> Aethelred, I beleive that setting in desktop wall or desktop cube
<ikonia> missuse: in what way explain it ?
 * Aethelred checks
<missuse> why windows nt 6.1 and applewebkit
<Captain_Proton> Athanasius, it been awhile since I play with that stuff thou
<sontek> in ubntu LTS in icons mode of nautilus I can't click on directories or files
<sontek> I have to be in list view
<MonkeyDust> missuse  where does that line come from?
<sk1special> captain didnt they disable the cube?
<lusuhard> hello to anyone, i have a working kernel for a ubuntu 11.10. can I inject it into a Xubuntu or ubuntu 9.10?
<lusuhard> or 10.10
<missuse> monkeydust , from a visitor
<Captain_Proton> sk1special, in 11 and on yes but you can enable it if you like
<MonkeyDust> lusuhard  if you don't know, then you shouldnt
<ikonia> missuse: it's just a html user agent tag
<MarKsaitis> ikonia, on registration confirmation launchpad.net says Invalid OpenID transaction
<ikonia> lusuhard: you can't do that
<MarKsaitis> in a big white page..... ftw is wrong with all this clutter
<sk1special> ahh. is it stable tho? ive got the screen saver as a backgroun d thing working thru xscreensaver ..and i wanted to do a cube version..but it took forever to get my nvidia working correctly
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: create an account and login to that account
<MonkeyDust> missuse  apparently it was a visitpr who uses win NT
<MarKsaitis> ikonia, i did create and then tried to bverify and this is what I got
<missuse> ikonia why windos and applewebkit go togther  ?
<ikonia> missuse: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> missuse: so nothing to do with this channel
<lusuhard> theorically...??
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: have you got an email confirming your account has been created ?
<MarKsaitis> ikonia, anyways, managed to get thru somehow
<MonkeyDust> missuse  better ask in ##windows
<MarKsaitis> I did. Its fine now, ehn I did manual login instead of this automatic redir
<MarKsaitis> ikonia, when im in, where do I create this bug
<missuse> 99 percent of freenode chatroom are lock
<Captain_Proton> sk1special, I think so Ubuntu employs the only compiz dev. But I do not use so.. give it a try if you don't like it disable again
<Aethelred> Captain_Proton: I see it now. Desktop Wall is enabled (Cube is not enabled). My bindings seem to already be set correctly (Move Left - <RightEdge>button4). But the behaviour isn't working.
<MonkeyDust> missuse  you have to register your nickname
<ikonia> !bug | MarKsaitis
<ubottu> MarKsaitis: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: sorry, that was the wrong factoid
<MarKsaitis> ?
<Captain_Proton> Aethelred, what is button 4?
<MarKsaitis> ubuntu-bug
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Aethelred> Captain_Proton: I believe that to be Mouse Button 4 (wheel-up and wheel-down are 4 and 5)
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: there you go, that's the right url, sorry
<Captain_Proton> Aethelred, so basicly you are saying when I am it @ the right edge and hit button4 += move left
<Aranel> after 12.04 upgrade now I'm unable to start plasma-desktop, could anyone help me?
<luwei> join #backtrack-linux
<Captain_Proton> Aethelred, i would reset the binding that are givein you problem and see if that helps
<Aethelred> Captain_Proton: Yes. Move to the next desktop (viewport?) left ... or next right for mousewheel the other way.
<Aethelred> Captain_Proton: Will try. Thank you.
<morsnowski> if i hold down the mouse wheel i get to rotate 'the window' but it is like turning a sheet rather than a cube, how do i make it a cube ?
<sirriffsalot> Could someone tell me what the exact name of the current alsa development libraries is?
<MonkeyDust> nbpk6413
<Captain_Proton> morsnowski, install compizconfig-settings-manager and change the setting in there
<morsnowski> what setting, i've turned on the cube, dektop cube and cube gears
<MonkeyDust> sirriffsalot  fastest is if you looked in synaptic, search for alsa
<sirriffsalot> MonkeyDust: I have, for so many different things.. but I get confused as to what is what, and I can't find the alsa package either...
<Captain_Proton> morsnowski, did you assign key bindings?
<sirriffsalot> Is it the "alsa-lib" or "alsa-dev"? Either way I can't find them
<morsnowski> well no  but like said i get it to turn, but it shows as a flat pane with two sides
<Captain_Proton> morsnowski, sorry misunderstood you need to add two more desktops. you running 12.04
<morsnowski> yes i do, i have now 4 workspaces activated
<luwei> help
<Captain_Proton> morsnowski, strange it flips like a piece of paper when only there 2 desktops. do you have dual monitors?
<morsnowski> nope just single one
<MonkeyDust> luwei  go ahead, help how?
<sk1special> does dual monitors affect that somehow?
<Captain_Proton> morsnowski, well if it was me, I would remove the two desktops and read them. Maybe something in gconf messed up.
<sirriffsalot> Any ideas on this error message? W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/artfwo/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<knowj> Anyone a bit of a wizard with SSH keys/logins got what should be simple new user/auth setup driving me insane?
<Captain_Proton> not really but it make it look really funky. also in 11 & 12 people may think they have 4 desktop because the way the screen is layout. Just ruling that out.
<bieb> I have heard I can do a session rollback to use the old desktop instead of unity, how does it work?
<bazhang> !notunity | bieb
<ubottu> bieb: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MonkeyDust> nbpk6413
<knowj> I created a new user, generated a new RSA key, appended the PUK to /home/<user>/authorized_keys, downloaded the PK chmod 600 then get the following error when I try to login at the new user (Clean Ubuntu 12.04 installation): http://pastebin.com/nas7xzhZ
<MacroMan> How can I connect to a VPN via the command line? I can connect fine from the network manager applet, but I want to be able to open the connection via a bash script.
<bieb> bazhang: is it the same for 12.04? I thought I has seen somewhere that you apt-get gnome-session-fallback  I haven't been able to confirm that though
<MacroMan> I've been googling for a solution, but all I can find is out of date stuff that worked on Ubuntu 8 and 9, but doesn't work on 10.04
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, delete that PPA, there are no PP 12.04 packages >>> https://launchpad.net/~artfwo/+archive/ppa
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: PP packages?
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, yes PP 12.04
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: how can this be? I haven't added any repositories...
<bieb> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, you did.
<MacroMan> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MacroMan> Does anyone know the terminal command to open a VPN connection?
<qubuntu> Ubuntu always has a blank black screen whenever I "Log out". If I move the mouse it doesn't do anything, I have to force shutdown and restart. It's pretty annoying, anyone know why it does that? I don't ever log off anymore, I just shutdown. But I want to fix this problem!
<llutz> MacroMan: read "man nmcli"
<Captain_Proton> MacroMan, openvpn or pptp?
<Hans_Henrik> does ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32bit livecd system contain both libntfs (or something to read ntfs filesystems) and truecrypt?
<MacroMan> Captain_Proton: PPTP.
<Dr_willis> Hans_Henrik,  it has ntfs support.
<Dr_willis> Hans_Henrik,  no idea on truecrypt.
<Hans_Henrik> thanks Dr_Willis
<MacroMan> llutz: I've tried nmcli, but I get nmcli: command not found
<llutz> !find bin/nmcli
<ubottu> File bin/nmcli found in network-manager, network-manager-dbg
<llutz> MacroMan: should be installed with network-manager
<MacroMan> I already have network-mamanger because I've managed to set up the VPN in the first place
<Captain_Proton> MacroMan, have you look at this http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<llutz> MacroMan: thats why i pointed you to nmcli, it can handle those connections (nmcli con     to list all connections available)  check your installation why nmcli isn't found.
<MacroMan> Captain_Proton, that's for Ubuntu 7.1!
<llutz> MacroMan: "lsb_release -sc"
<Captain_Proton> MacroMan, still the same
<MacroMan> llutz: That gives me 'lucid'
<Bill-Buchanan> hey, I got a question, I installed Xubuntu, switched to Unity and now my notifications are in XFCE-style and won't hide automatically - how do I reset them?
<MacroMan> Captain_Proton: I've read something similar, it talks about configuration, but I've already configured it, i just need the command to open the connection, which it doesn't say what it is
<xapel> I have a virtual machine running windows 98 on ubuntu 12.04 host. I use the vm for a game that I want to play in multiplayer against someone else over the internet. If I run two virtual machines on the same host I can do it, but how do I do it with other virtual machines running on other hosts over the internet. Do I need a VPN? If so, how do I go about setting that up?
<llutz> MacroMan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1678256
<Captain_Proton> MacroMan, in the Configuration, by hand part half way down the page pon is the command
<MacroMan> I've tried pon, but it keeps telling me that it can't find a config file. Do I really need to configure the VPN again via terminal only?
<Captain_Proton> MacroMan, yes the gui holds it info in sqllite db I think or seahorse I can not remember
<MacroMan> Captain_Proton: Ah OK. I'm just checking out this link about nmcli that lutz gave me
<nydel> i've a laptop & a hdmi out - is there a way to make them behave as two different workspaces rather than as one long workspace?
<Dr_willis> nydel,  you can run 2 seperate X sessions, one per each monitor.. but ive never really needed to do that.  why do you want to?
<Dr_willis> nydel,  its not the same as 2 workspaces.. its 2 'desktop sessions;
<nydel> Dr_willis: i'm watching tv on one & working on the computer on the other
<Dr_willis> nydel,  with a tv program on the pc?
<nydel> media files in vlc fullscreen
<Dr_willis> nydel,  so... why not just drag it over to the 2nd monitor?
<nydel> but all my windows keep popping up in the middle of the combined space so it's super inconvenient
<duckxx> so this is getting anonying... i have to constantly do cd ../../../../../  is there a way where i can just click on the path and it will just goto the directory without all those cd's
<Dr_willis> You got nvidia gfx card?
<nydel> i don't even know, it's some hp laptop i inherited
<Dr_willis> Mi dialogs/windows pop up in the middle of my primary monitor. using nvidia+Twinview enabled.
<nydel> that's what i want to happen Dr_willis
<xapel> I have a virtual machine running windows 98 on ubuntu 12.04 host. I use the vm for a game that I want to play in multiplayer against someone else over the internet. If I run two virtual machines on the same host I can do it, but how do I do it with other virtual machines running on other hosts over the internet. Do I need a VPN? If so, how do I go about setting that up?
<nydel> in fact that's the only problem, dialogs & programs popping up in the middle of the workspace, not the middle of the primary display
<Dr_willis> xapel,  what virtual machine you using?
<VadtecWk> I have a lenovo desktop with an on-board intel video card running the i915 driver... the box is hard locking and I suspect its the video driver, none of my google foo has lead to anything useful, has anyone in here had a problem with on-board intel video hard locking a box when running 12.04?
<alayola> hi, when installing ubuntu on my netbook i had to go with the minimal install (not by choice but because of a 3 year old ubuntu bug i win't bother tou with), now which packet do i have to get in order to have a basic inity desktop with regualr funnctunalityes like sound, print and autologin? I believe i could go with ubuntu-desktop, but frankly i dont really need the whoel default install
<Dr_willis> alayola,  if you have a low end machine. you may want to use lubuntu/lxde
<obelus> alayola: ubuntu-desktop should bring it all in if you want unity.
<wendico> hello, what nice alternative to dreamweaver do i have for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> wendico  kompozer is the closest, but in my experience, it does not even come *close* to dreamweaver
<Dr_willis> bet it dosent come close in price either. ;)
<alayola> no the machine is fine, but i do have network linitations, is there any way to install only a basic desktop envirenment, without thunderbird/office/etc, a but like th businees remix ?
<wendico> thank you
<Dr_willis> alayola,  you could alwyas start installing packages  till you are happy..  or go lazy and install one of the whatever-desktop meta packages
<duckxx> so this is getting anonying... i have to constantly do cd ../../../../../  is there a way where i can just click on the path and it will just goto the directory without all those cd's
<obelus> I'd probably start with ubuntu-desktop and then just remove thunderbird and libre-office
<wendico> what about just a nice simpler code editor for harder coding html5, php and scripting?
<duckxx> how is ubuntu web server vs others ?
<Onixs> any good burning app?
<Tjololo12> I have to make a VM that's as small as possible. No real data to store, just needs to be able to run a lightweight program...How large should I make the disk? IE How much space does ubuntu take up?
<DJones> !burning | Onixs A few to chose from here,
<ubottu> Onixs A few to chose from here,: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<GabrieleV> Hello, I'm having troubles with package installing. Bad signature mismatching like this http://pastebin.com/DzWf1ikS. Is is a my own issue, or someone else is suffering it in italy ?
<sogeking99> hey guys. I clicked the upgrade button for 12.04 and it did all the steps, up to the actual installation, before clean up and restart. It crashed during install
<Captain_Proton> duckxx, Night commander. apache vrs apache is the same
<obelus> Tjololo12: If you don't want to run anything else except one program, I'm pretty sure Ubuntu fits fine in a 5Gb with a bit of room to spare, but I'd usually go with 8. Most VM software lets you have 'dynamic disks' though, so you could set it large (16+GB) and it would only expand for the space it needed
<sogeking99> I rebooted and now I can't boot Linux at all. it takes me to a black screen and I have to press CTRL + D to go back to the boot select.  I tried recovery mode and tried repairing broken packages and fail safe mode.
<duckxx> Captain_Proton, how do i search for night commander in the command line
<Tjololo12> Thanks obelus
<duckxx> apt-get search ?
<intore> Hi, hope someone could help me. i rewrite my question. i can't mount the user's home directories from the ldap-samba server (amahoro) on the clients at login time. I installed pam_mount but the configuration is not correct i think or something about directory permissions. I want that the user home directory in /users/username on the server will be mount on the client on /home/username. this is pam_mount.conf: http://paste.debian.net/169091/ and this is the
<intore>  command-output after login: http://paste.debian.net/169089
<alayola> Dr_willis:  ok thanks, thats what I'll be doing then, but if anybody know if there is something like ubuntu-desktop-minimal or ubuntu-businees-desktop by another name that i've missed let me know please
<Captain_Proton> duckxx, yes
<crappycomputerow> hi can anyone help me with making a startup disk?
<Captain_Proton> duckxx, it like and old DOS menu system
<GabrieleV> crappycomputerow, What's the problem ?
<VirtualBlackness> intore: check out autofs5
<xapel> Dr_WIllis: Virtualbox
<obelus> Tjololo12: I usually use Oracle's VirtualBox, it's pretty good and it has dynamic disks. VMWare does too, but virtualbox is free.
<obelus> .
<intore> am using pam_mount, do you think is better using pam_mount?
<obelus> Sorry. Cat stood on my keyboard.
<Dr_willis> xapel,  virtualbox has network settings where your vm gets an ip on the local lan just like a real machine could. You can then port forward or watever to it.
<Captain_Proton> duckxx, sorry it midnight commander
<duckxx> Captain_Proton, oh but thats not wat i want.. i dont want a gui replacment of the terminal. but i just want to find a faster way to navigate thru folders without having to do cd ../../../
<crappycomputerow> the problem is i have downloaded the iso using transmission when i got to make the disk and put the iso on the usb from the downloads folder it wont go
<sirriffsalot> flashsupport.c:184:28: fatal error: linux/videodev.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated.        What does this tell me to do...?
<Dr_willis> midnight commander - is handy. :)
<intore> VirtualBlackness, am sorry, autofs?
<Tjololo12> obelus: yeah, but virtualbox needs some major fenangling to make virtual machines that are compatible with vmware products. And, my work gives me vmware license XD It was just a PITA to install and get running.
<Dr_willis> sirriffsalot,  you may need some videodev 'dev' packages.  but that may be a kernel dev package also.. hard to tell/
<Dr_willis> !find videodev.h
<ubottu> File videodev.h found in libv4l-dev, linux-doc
<VirtualBlackness> intore: I prefer mounting things on the fly as needed. autofs mounts at i/o request. Look into it.
<Dr_willis> sirriffsalot,  try libv4l-dev ;)
<sirriffsalot> Guess I'll try and remove try and remove
<obelus> Tjololo12: Ah, lucky. Anyway, yeah, you can just use dynamic disks, so you shouldnt have to worry about getting the space just right, just leave it at the default size VMWare has for ubuntu and you should be fine
<crappycomputerow> i dont have to extract the file or anything first do i , or program rather
<sirriffsalot> Already have libv4l-dev hehe
<obelus> Anyway, I'm going to sleep. 4 hours till I have to get up lol. Good luck!
<sogeking99> can anyone help me?
<crappycomputerow> how to get iso on usb ?
<MonkeyDust> sogeking99  start with a question
<VirtualBlackness> !usb | crappycomputerow
<ubottu> crappycomputerow: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sogeking99> I did, but i'll post again
<sogeking99> hey guys. I clicked the upgrade button for 12.04 and it did all the steps, up to the actual installation, before clean up and restart. It crashed during install
<MacroMan> OK. I've managed to get nmcli installed and working. I've tried connecting by doing 'nmcli con up VPN1', but it says I need to use the id or uuid of the connection. How do I find out what the id or uuid of the connection is?
<sogeking99> I rebooted and now I can't boot Linux at all. it takes me to a black screen and I have to press CTRL + D to go back to the boot select.  I tried recovery mode and tried repairing broken packages and fail safe mode.
<ikonia> sogeking99: re-install
<GabrieleV> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Tjololo12> obelus: mmk cool, thanks. I had forgotten about the dynamic disks...My boss wanted it to be 1GB, but I wasn't sure if ubuntu could do that.
<llutz> MacroMan: nmcli con up id VPN1
<sogeking99> ikonia: you mean like a clean install?
<ikonia> sogeking99: correct
<sogeking99> ikonia: but I have a lot on the drive to lose
<llutz> MacroMan: "id" is the name of the connection, uid the long hex-string
<Dr_willis> crappycomputerow,  the pendrivelinux web site has alternative tools and guides on gettingthe iso to boot from a usb.
<Boj> hi
<obelus> Tjololo12: ... uh.... I don't think it can install that small. Even my lucid VM which I've installed almost nothing on is 2.8GB
<MacroMan> llutz: Ah, genius. Works perfect. Thank you so much
<llutz> MacroMan: np
<Captain_Proton> duckxx, olny other way I can think of learn short cuts http://www.skorks.com/2009/09/bash-shortcuts-for-maximum-productivity/ or script some shorthand stuff http://eriwen.com/bash/effective-shorthand/
<VirtualBlackness> sogeking99: boot to live disk, move the data you need to another source, reinstall
<sogeking99> ok thanks
<glebaron> Having a problem removing freenx-server. Everything is gone except for freenx-session-launcher, but when I type "apt-get remove --purge freenx-session-launcher," it fails with the following error:chmod: cannot access `/usr/bin/nx-session-launcher-suid': No such file or directory  dpkg: error processing freenx-session-launcher (--purge):
<Dr_willis> data worth having.. is worth backing up :)
<Tjololo12> obelus: yeah, I kinda figured that lol...that's why I came in here to figure out how small is the smallest...but I had forgotten about the dynamic disks
<kyubutsu> how could you have so much data in it when it was a 'fresh install' so quickly, where this data came from anyway...
<JonEdney> This is going to sound noobish, but I'm still a noob for this advanced Linux stuff.  How do I install a program?  It came in a .tar.gz and is full of .so files.
<ikonia> JonEdney: what are you trying to install ?
<JonEdney> pyLiveResponse
<JonEdney> For work.
<sirriffsalot> JonEdney: Go to ubuntu software center and install unzip, or do sudo apt-get install unzip
<JonEdney> I already have that.
<sirriffsalot> JonEdney: Once you've done that you can right-click the file and open something called "archive manager" and click "extract"
<ikonia> JonEdney: there should be a "README" or INSTALL file within the tar file
<akshay> JonEdney: there must be an install or make file along in it right?
<ikonia> JonEdney: the INSTALL or README file will detail how to install it
<ikonia> if it's coming with .so files already, it's precompiled, so it should just be a matter of moving them into the right places
<sirriffsalot> Let's see if he can extract the files first:d
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: he's already said he can, that's how he knows there are .so files in there
<sirriffsalot> Oh lol
<sirriffsalot> sorry:)
<sirriffsalot> Aah install
<sirriffsalot> Geez, my bad
<kyubutsu> programs in compressed format as such usually only need unzipping, no?
<Dr_willis> Normally one dosent use precompiled binaries from archives. :)
<Dr_willis> its an archive. yoy extract all the files to a directory, then run the app from that dir. normally.
 * kyubutsu nods
<g3orge> hey guys. I just wanna install Ubuntu in my MBP (w/o Mac OS X) and I want to know if I need a special edition or something, for that weird EFI bootloader... thanks.
<qubuntu> Ubuntu always has a blank black screen whenever I "Log out". If I move the mouse it doesn't do anything, I have to force shutdown and restart. It's pretty annoying, anyone know why it does that? I don't ever log off anymore, I just shutdown. But I want to fix this problem!
 * european-guy hi
<Dr_willis> qubuntu,  next time - try alt-ctrl-f1 and see if you can get to the console. :) - i recall a simile rissue ages ago with some drivers. I recall using a 'always restart x server' setting in GDM. not sure if lightdm has the same setting.
<morsnowski> who can help me make my pane into a cube ?
<kyubutsu> qubuntu: does it behave like this on every reinstall attempt?
<JonEdney> There is no readme or install file, all .so files
<Dr_willis> morsnowski,  if you are trying to get unity working with the compiz cube. i recall the webupd8 or omgubuntu! blog site having a guide on that topic once.
<Dr_willis> JonEdney,  so extract everything to a dir. run the binary.. hope it works.
<JonEdney> Alright
<kyubutsu> isn't .so linux drivers? there should be a .sh file [executable] in there if it is a complete program
<phunyguy> is there a way using network-manager to keep a vpn connection connected when the network becomes active? I see there is an option to "Automatically connect" but it is obviously ignored because I always have to connect manually.
<Dr_willis> .so are library files.
<Dr_willis> and there could be an actual executable binary
<morsnowski> well i got it working to a degree, i now have a pane with two sides that i can look at from all sides and it turns quite nicely but like said like sheet of paper with two sides but not a cube
<Dr_willis> morsnowski,  use ccsm to make more desktops perhaps.
<Dr_willis> under the general tab in ccsm i belive is the # of desktop settings
<morsnowski> yes done that but i set it 4 and 6 byt no joy either
<morsnowski> let me have another look
<Dr_willis> morsnowski,  id say check the forums and askubuntu.com then. perhaps set the # then log out/back in. Ive seen ccsm not take some changes on the fly.
<Dr_willis> CUBE - the eyecandy plugin you use to impress your windows friends.. then turn off when they leave so you can get real work done......
<Dr_willis> ;)
<morsnowski> Dr_willis, yes you are right I'm bored
<Dr_willis> the Cube plugin has been known to break unity badly
<Dr_willis> some ccsm settings can also break unity
<tomasm-> hi, is there a way to utilize 'drawers' on the sidebar tray in unity, so related apps can be grouped together and not clutter up the top level so much?
<kyubutsu> "keep it simple..." all i need is alt-tab
<qubuntu> Dr_willis I did alt-ctrl-f1 while i was logged in and that brought up a dark blank screen. i had to force restart! when i logged off this time, the log off screen appeared. apparently everything is fixed now! :)
<Dr_willis> tomasm-,   You could make some quicklists.. but no drawer applet that ive ever seen.
<Dr_willis> qubuntu,  you scared it.. ;)
<kyubutsu> linux voodoo
<qubuntu> Dr_willis now the only thing that i don't understand is, whenever I do alt-ctrl-f1 the whole computer will go black and i have to force restart. -_-
<morsnowski> Dr_willis, that's ok it can brake unity all it's want. it's disabled anyway :)
<Dr_willis> tomasm-,  right now i got unity  and awn going. with awn at the bottom for the fancy stuff.
<Dr_willis> qubuntu,  ive seen some video drivers mess with the framebuffer console and make it unuseable. i had to disable the framebuffer in ages past to get around that.
<Dr_willis> qubuntu,  if you alt-ctrl-f7 it should go back to the X display.
<kyubutsu> i just use dash for everything and alt-tab for app switching , works
<makerbreaker_spy> I have a master ISO, it is written to a thumbdrive, the thubdrive is bootable
<makerbreaker_spy> how would you guys write the thumbdrive ot the hard drive of the server, so the server boots up correctly
<makerbreaker_spy> w/o using dd?
<Dr_willis> makerbreaker_spy,  you did a full install to the thumb drive?
<qubuntu> Dr_willis i just did alt-ctrl-f1 and then a black screen appeared, after doing alt-ctrl-f7 it went away. wow. thanks!
<morsnowski> no logging in again didn't fix it either, i'll trail the forums for a while
<makerbreaker_spy> dr_willis, yes
<makerbreaker_spy> it is a "live" workable system
<Dr_willis> qubuntu,  f1-f6 = consoles f7 = X.
<Dr_willis> makerbreaker_spy,  live is not the same as a normal 'full' install.
<makerbreaker_spy> its ubuntu 12 server edition
<makerbreaker_spy> sorry, full install
<qubuntu> so i'll never be able to us a console for some reason. :|
<makerbreaker_spy> I just need to image the USB drive, to the hard drive, in the simplest way possible
<Dr_willis> i just used dd last time to clone a 16gb usb flash to several other pcs hds makerbreaker_spy , then used gparted to resize the filesystems.
<VirtualBlackness> qubuntu: sounds like a driver issue. What is the gpu
<makerbreaker_spy> dr_willis, I need to avoid using dd the techs I hae doing the insallations are dubm
<makerbreaker_spy> dumb*
<Dr_willis> boot flash.. use dd to clone to hd.. reboot.
<makerbreaker_spy> dr_willis, that is what I have been doing
<Dr_willis> makerbreaker_spy,  worse case they erase the flash? so make a backup of it...
<tomasm-> Dr_willis, so you need to use a totally separate dock/tray because unity's doesn't allow customize anything?
<Dr_willis> or make a script on the flash for them to run.
<makerbreaker_spy> ya, right, they erased the flash, but I need to ship out new ones
<Dr_willis> tomasm-,  i just like awn.  for my task changer..
<makerbreaker_spy> woudl you just parse the output of fdisk -l in the script?
<Dr_willis> plus i got tons-o-moitor space. ;)
<qubuntu> VirtualBlackness I'm using Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) version rather than the recommended one.
<makerbreaker_spy> or is there an easier mechanism to figure out wich is the USB and which is the HD?
<phunyguy> makerbreaker_spy: ddrescue
<Dr_willis> wonder if they make  usb flsh with write protect switches.. ;)
<Dr_willis> I bet someone does..
<makerbreaker_spy> dr_willis, they are out there, but microcenter doesnt have htem
<makerbreaker_spy> heh
<Dr_willis> ive seen some pcs switch sda to be whatever flash they booted from.. seen others not do that.. so it can get complex.
<kyubutsu> 3.5 floppies have it
<Dr_willis> kyubutsu,  i bought a usb flash that was write protected.. with no switch.. :) had to take it back. it was defective
<makerbreaker_spy> dr_willis, right, thats my issue, I wrote directions that said "run fdisk -l" figure out which is the smaller drive, and put that after the if=
<makerbreaker_spy> .....that didnt work tooo well
<pibarnas1> makerbreaker_spy: dmesg | fgrep USB | tail -10 's too hard?
<Dr_willis> blkid may be a better tool then fdisk -l
<phunyguy> makerbreaker_spy: hire new techs.  If they are working with linux, then they need to be worth the money you pay.
<kyubutsu> Dr_willis: thats so government-like anyway
<makerbreaker_spy> I dont have controll over that
<VirtualBlackness> makerbreaker_spy: I guess you could... use clonezilla to make an image to be dropped on the server drive, and install bootable clonezilla to the USB key with the image.
<Dr_willis> blkid may be easier for the script to parse also.. if you use a spefific label for the flash.
<VirtualBlackness> Then there is no messing anything up, and you have idiot windows asking questions...
<Dr_willis> VirtualBlackness,  thats fancy ;)
<Dr_willis> i need to look into clonezilla someday
<VirtualBlackness> makerbreaker_spy: you could also do distributed installs that way :)
<qubuntu> VirtualBlackness do you think the problem is that i should be using the recommended Nvidia driver instead of the post-release driver?
<Dr_willis> qubuntu,  ive never had the post-release driver work. ;)
<VirtualBlackness> Dr_willis: Yes. Clonezilla is magic. Have no idea how much time it has saved me.
<VirtualBlackness> qubuntu: very likely.
<phunyguy> is post-release the beta? and if so, why dont they just call it Beta?
<qubuntu> ok Dr_willis and VirtualBlackness i'll just install the other one then.
<kyubutsu> qubuntu: dont overthink it. you say it working now. let it be
<qubuntu> kyubutsu but the console doesn't come up and i really want to figure out why.
<Dr_willis> qubuntu,  you could disable the framebuffer for the console i think you use the 'nofb' option in /etc/default/grub
<Dr_willis> but ive noticed the framebuffer acting differntly in 12.04 then earlier relasees here.
<kyubutsu> well.. curiosity kills cat. but, i bet you know this
<Narc> Sorry to ask again but I need some help here, I can't for the life of me get a Ubuntu Install USB Key to boot on a friend's iMac... I tried a lot of things, to no avail. The best I achieved was to get rEFIt to see a Windows partition on which I dd the whole USB stick, but booting from it gives me a "Non system disk" or "isonlinux.bin missing" message. How can I copy the install image to a partition to boot from ? Any help ? Thanks a lot
<Dr_willis> the console is not filling out my whole monitor like it used to
<qubuntu> okay Dr_willis i'll try that after switching to the other Nvidia driver. thanks.
<qubuntu> brb.
<phunyguy> Narc, not sure that is a supported configuration.
<isabel> hi, i have ubuntu 12.04 installed on my laptop with 512mb ram and 502mb swap space. The problem is my swap space is just getting fuller and fuller, eg memory usage is at 40% and swap space is at 60%, is there a way of tweaking this?
<phunyguy> isabel, sounds like it is working as it should.
<Dr_willis> isabel,  ive found it best to let linux handle memory.... it knows best.
<Dr_willis> moar ram would defiantly help your system
<Narc> phunyguy: The Ubuntu wiki says it is I think. Install from USB seems to be compatible with Intel Macs..
<phunyguy> defiantly... lol.
<phunyguy> Narc, but use at your own risk
<isabel> i hear you guys, but after a while swap space is 100% and it looks like ubuntu is hanging
<phunyguy> no?
<xapel> Dr_Willis: Thanx, will look into it
<kyubutsu> 512mb of memory! a pocket calculator has more ram than that!
<VirtualBlackness> Narc there is a mac specific iso... I dont know if that is for PPC or what... though. Might investigate
<phunyguy> isabel, try a lighter distro.
<phunyguy> lubuntu, or xubuntu
<kyubutsu> am kinda surprised 12.04 can work with that even
<isabel> thanks maybe i must do that
<Dr_willis> Lubuntu is very nice. :)
<kyubutsu> yes you must
<phunyguy> isabel I would try xubuntu first
<phunyguy> but lubuntu is definitely lighter.
<isabel> why wat is the dif
<kyubutsu> xfce or lxde
<phunyguy> try each one out.  Lubuntu definitely lacks features that regular ubuntu brings, and Xubuntu has most features without all the eye candy.
<isabel> 12.04 is running not bad in the laptop, for 512mb mem
<VirtualBlackness> one is a sportscar one is a motorcyle.
<qubuntu> okay Dr_willis changing to recommended driver didn't work. i'll try disabling framebuffer. i'm in terminal right now, so what do i enter?
<isabel> all i need is libre office, internet, skype, thats it
<phunyguy> VirtualBlackness: ubuntu = sports car, xubuntu = motorcycle, lubuntu = moped.
<kyubutsu> if you are used to gnome, xubuntu will feel more like it imo
<Narc> VirtualBlackness: I think there isn't any mac specific ISO, since they use Intel. The wiki don't mention any.
<phunyguy> Narc, the issue lies with the mac, and not ubuntu.
 * VirtualBlackness thinks of ubuntu/unity more of a station waggon... but to each their own
<phunyguy> which is probably beyond the scope of this channel
<VirtualBlackness> one second narc
<kyubutsu> VirtualBlackness: vans are quite useful actually
<Narc> phunyguy: I supposed so... I think EFI is to blame, among other
<skraps>  /nickserv identify method51
<Narc> VirtualBlackness: No problem
<skraps> frik
<Dr_willis> qubuntu,  nofb option in the /etc/default/grub file, then rerun update-grub, then reboot.. but im not sure how well that works in 12.04
<skraps> roflmao
<phunyguy> VirtualBlackness: I actually like it.  Works very well for me, but like you said, to each their own.  and Kubuntu = 18 wheeler.
<phunyguy> hahaha skraps.
<phunyguy> we can help you scroll the screen
<skraps> it was phunny wasnt it
<kyubutsu> nah
<qubuntu> ok Dr_willis but i'm not sure what to enter in terminal. how would i do that?
<isabel> laptop spec is 1 cpu 1.73hz, 512 ram, 80G hdd, and it runs ubuntu 12.048-)
<Dr_willis> !grub2 | qubuntu
<ubottu> qubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<VirtualBlackness> narc: first of all did you see this? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Dr_willis> qubuntu,  use whatever text editor you like.  you need to edit the file as root.
<Dr_willis> bbl. wife needs me.
<qubuntu> alright thanks Dr_willis.
<isabel> problem is new ram is more expensive now for this model
<qubuntu> lunch time. bye!
<Narc> VirtualBlackness: Yes I did, I did it at least 6 times, to no avail
<VirtualBlackness> just for the record Narc: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/   I knew I had seen mac specific ones, but as suspected, they are for PPC
<Alex__> where can I go to ask a question about how javascript works in firefox?
<VirtualBlackness> either mac PPC or intel PPC
<VirtualBlackness> Javascript is javascript... what is the question Alex__?
<VirtualBlackness> Not sure it can or should be answered here, but I am curious what your question is/.
<Narc> VirtualBlackness: Ok, thanks. But the iMac is an Intel one. Any other suggestion, it's really getting on my nerves
<VirtualBlackness> what version imac Narc?
<Alex__> when I declare visibility using css declaring it hidden and then access the document.getElementById(theId).sylte.visibility it returns undefined.  But the actual element is hidden
<Narc> VirtualBlackness: iMac6.1 from late 2007 I think
<VirtualBlackness> Narc: that is PPC. Grab an iso from the link I gave you.
<Alex__> then when I assign hidden or visible through javascript the same code will return the expected value
<VirtualBlackness> or maybe not
<VirtualBlackness> one second...
<tomasm-> hi, is there any way to change ubuntu (12.04 unity) to NOT place the menu bar of an app at the top of the screen? I really need them on the app windows, especially for small app windows
<Narc> VirtualBlackness: No, it's Intel
<OerHeks> tomasm-, yes, disable global menu
<morsnowski> I can see it now I will die without that cube, what a shame
<VirtualBlackness> Narc: Intel made the latter portion of their PPCs
<goudkov> hi guys. i'm on lucid, trying to mount samsung galaxy tab via mtp. i want to use libmtp but it looks like gnome uses libgphoto2 to lock the  device. i tried looking into udev, hal, dbus, without any success. any ideas on how to make ubuntu not try to mount mtp device automatically?
<VirtualBlackness> It changed over somewhere around there though...
<tomasm-> OerHeks, how?
<Narc> VirtualBlackness: It's an Intel Core 2 Duo processor
<OerHeks> tomasm-,  " sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt indicator-appmenu "  found @ http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu.html
<tomasm-> OerHeks, thanks
<phunyguy> yeah normal iso should work.  do you have a USB CD drive?
<phunyguy> or a CD drive on the mac?
<phunyguy> (Narc)
<Catbus_> hmm when did my background switch from solid purple to solid black?  Ubuntu does the cutest little things
<Narc> phunyguy: The Superdrive or so called on the iMac is dead, and I figured it won't boot from an USB DVD Drive either, maybe I'm wrong
<tomasm-> also, anyone here have dual monitors and notice that when moving the mouse from one monitor to the other, that the mouse often gets 'stuck' on the 2nd monitor's dock and wont move past (unless you do some weird 'yanking' trick)? is this a bug? or some supposed feature?
<VirtualBlackness> tomasm-: I would expect that is GPU specific.
<tomasm-> the mouse wont move to the 'other' monitor if I'm moving the cursor slowly. it only works if i move the cursor quickly
<Xpl01t> guys, what file system should i use?? ext3 or ext4?
<tomasm-> VirtualBlackness, GPU? i don't know how it could be related to my graphics card, it's quite consistent, and doesn't visually appear to be a bug
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I like back in time much better than deja dup. However, it doesn't offer encryption. Would anyone know any work around I could use to manually password protect my files?\
<OerHeks> Xpl01t, i would choose ext4
<VirtualBlackness> tomasm-: it would be related to the driver specific to the gpu which allows multiple monitor setups. Nothing to do with the OS itself
<Xpl01t> OerHeks: but what are the basic differences between them?
<tomasm-> VirtualBlackness, but this is very specific to unity, not gnome or cinnamon, which I've also used.... it has something to do with the mouse getting sticky onto the dock when moving slowly across it
<OerHeks> Xpl01t, newer is better.
<Xpl01t> :P
<phunyguy> Narc, doesnt hurt to try
<Xpl01t> does anybody still uses reiserFS, after Hans Reiser get arrested by killing his wife?
<phunyguy> Xpl01t: nope.
<Xpl01t> why not?
<phunyguy> Xpl01t: not me anyway
<tomasm-> VirtualBlackness, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11882494
<OerHeks> Xpl01t, some love it, i do not support it.
<phunyguy> Xpl01t: never felt a need.
<Xpl01t> oh ok
<Xpl01t> thank you :)
<OerHeks> ZFS would be my next choice.
<tomasm-> VirtualBlackness, "sticky edges", under Display Settings, apparently. (not related to the graphics card)
<StepNjump> Crazy guy!
<StepNjump> Wow, she was beautiful!
<phunyguy> StepNjump: do you have a question?
<Alex__> VirtualBlackness: any ideas on my javascript question?
<StepNjump> Nina Reiser
<phunyguy> !offtopic | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VirtualBlackness> tomasm-: it appears you have your answer... it is a compiz setting issue.
<VirtualBlackness> Alex__: no.   /join ##javascript
<Alex__> thanks
<adv__>   Hi
<sirriffsalot> adv__: hey:P
<hawkal1> How can I increase my "ulimit -l" memory or change it to unlimited?
<sirriffsalot> I accidentally dropped my "Downloads" directory on the top panel of classic gnome in 12.04, and there seems to be no way to get rid of it...?
<morsnowski> sirriffsalot, press alt-windows than right click the icon
<sirriffsalot> morsnowski: wow, where'd you get that from?
<morsnowski> google ?
<sirriffsalot> Lol..
<morsnowski> had that issue before
<sirriffsalot> And how come there  isn't a "Panels" option of some kind in system settings?!:P
<Mike9863> Ubuntu no longer automatically changes the connector from Speakers to Headphones under the sound settings when I plug in headphones. How can I enable this?
<morsnowski> sirriffsalot, that's to ensure I can answer a question in here every now and then
<sirriffsalot> morsnowski: haha..
<Welagor> hello, i need help please, i have two gateway in two different subnet and when I try ping from my second network, i get destination not unreachable but i have the good route..
<Monigote> hi
<Monigote> hi
<Monigote> fuck you
<Monigote> asshole
<Monigote> maricon
<Monigote> gays
<Monigote> :D
<FloodBot1> Monigote: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sirriffsalot> Monigote: hi asshole:P
<Monigote> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Monigote> armando
<Monigote> ARMANDO?
<FloodBot1> Monigote: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Monigote> que te calles coño
<lelamal> can anyone kick him out please?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. got a directory with like 200 videos in it.. need to basically shuffle them, so the wife has a 'random' order to play them all in when she does a play all with her media player.. dont suppose someones seen a renamer-tool that can make that task easier?
<fidel_> lelamal: therei s a trigger afaik to notice the ops in case you really bother just ignoring ;)
<lelamal> fidel_: ok thanks :)
<Monigote> hola
<Monigote> hola
<Monigote> hola
<FloodBot1> Monigote: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlouBlou> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Monigote> :D
<Monigote> ada
<Monigote> sdas
<Monigote> d
<Monigote> ad
<FloodBot1> Monigote: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akshaydixi> Dr_willis: souldnt playing them all with shuffle mode work as well?
<Dr_willis> akshaydixi,  the player she has - dosent do that. Its a TV-Video box that just plays from flash/usb.
<Dr_willis> actually it wold be best if i could keep some order to the videos. not totally random. otherwise part2 of a show may appear befor part1.. (not that it matters much)
<eli0_> hey ppl. can i ask u how to join php channel? because it requires invitation, how can i get it?
<kyubutsu> make playlist sort by date
<Lutsen> I've successfully mounted /home on a separate primary partition using the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving .  But I just tried it again and noticed something odd (to me) as it is copying /home to /media/home.  It spends a lot of time telling me that countless ecryptfs files have "vanished".  I don't remeber if it did this when I moved /home several months ago so I don't know if this is a bad thing.  I a
<Dr_willis> eli0_,  you sure it dosent say 'regiestered' nicks only?
<Dr_willis> kyubutsu,  shes got an O-Play media player on the tv. it dosent do Playlists. :)
<escott> Lutsen, if you have ecryptfs I would recommend rebooting the livecd and performing the copy there
<Dr_willis> but for a 3 yr+ old media player. it plays most every file i cen throw at it.. it even plays dvd iso files.
<eli0_> Dr_willis sure, it says Cannot join to channel #php (You must be invited)
<Lutsen> Follow the same instructions but from within the live cd?
<Dr_willis> eli0_,  i imagone thats not  ment to be a php support channel then. you my want to ask in #freenode ans check out  the alis bot.
<Dr_willis> !alis | eli0_
<ubottu> eli0_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Myrtti> eli0_: you're already on ##php then
<kyubutsu> eli0_: look in the channel list see who admin and ask
<escott> Lutsen, basically. important thing is to get your ecryptfs user logged off the computer before performing the copy
<truemove> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0PsJMylIpk&feature=relmfu
<truemove> good rewiew of unity :D
<eli0_> ok thanks guys i'll try all ur advices
<kyubutsu> the advice was same in three different ways though
<kyubutsu> linux voodoo
<Lutsen> Oh, I get it.  Thanks.  Another question.  Right now /home is on a primary partition.  Can it be mounted in an extended partition instead?  And would it have to be owned by a particular user (such as root)?  I'm trying to do this because I have reached the limit on how many primary partitions I can have and want to install a second distro to dual boot with.  (Or perhaps can the second distro boot from within an extended partition and just use t
<Dr_willis> Lutsen,  you could have made the /home/ parton a logical partion Inside an extended...
<Lutsen> That's what I'm asking about.  It will mount just fine from there?
<Dr_willis> Lutsen,  the files/dirs in /home/USERNAME  are owned by the user in question.
<Qalqi> this world would have been a been a better place if only irc people were more sympathetic
<Dr_willis> Lutsen,  you can use primary or logicals howefer you want.
<Lutsen> Cool, thanks ya'll!
<kyubutsu> it just a matter of creating the new partition. data wont mind what you call it
<Dr_willis> rember however.. 4 primary partions MAX.. one of which can be an extended, that holds more logicals.
<killtrace> can u delete swap partition and I have 4 Gb ram mmemory
<kyubutsu> hierarchy
<Dr_willis> killtrace,  you could.. but i wouldent suggest it.
<kyubutsu> killtrace: yes, but, highly not recommended
<escott> Lutsen, /home itself should be owned by root
<killtrace> ok, i wanna buy 8gb and ssd .. what about wear level?
<killtrace> of ssd?
<kapz> I need help choosing a laptop...where can I look?
<Dr_willis> kapz,  check out the various linux laptop sales web sites - and see what they got. :)
<kyubutsu> probably online too
<kapz> Dr_willis, in my country there are no special linux laptops marketed...so need major brands..
<Dr_willis> kapz,  i belive system76 ships worldwide.. and you can see what brands they are rebranding...
<kapz> I acyually just need a laptop with dedicated GPU..unlike nvidia optimus
<kapz> is that so...will check now!
<jameslord> hi all
<jameslord> why u guys choose ubuntu?
<kyubutsu> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jameslord> ok
<kyubutsu> jameslord: you can try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic , more suited
<kapz> oh well system76 does not offer any dedicated GPU... :(
<schultza> im having problems installing a printer to cups... i think it's a driver issue. i have a MFC-8690DW
<Lutsen> More than one partition can be set to boot, right?  If a second OS is in a logical partition, do I just set it to boot and it will show up alongside the original one on the grub menu?
<Dr_willis> Lutsen,  linux can boot from extended/logicals.. windows7 can also i belive.. older windows.. i think needs primary
<Dr_willis> Lutsen,  grub will scan and show all the os's that os-prober can detect
<Lutsen> Thanks, you folks have been very helpful (and prompt!).
<coder2> how to disable the launch of orca at login in 10.04??
<paopao> how to install win7+ubuntu+debian, I have installed win7+ubuntu on my computer, I want to install debian through hard disc, but when I installed it, I was told that no .iso file was detected
<pgib> Hello.  I'm trying out Unity, but there is something that really pisses me off about it.  Whenever I maximize a window, the window is ALWAYS maximized to my second monitor.  It doesn't matter which monitor the window originally resided on.  I think it would be a lot better if the window would expand to the monitor it currently lies on. Any ideas on how to change this behavior?
<Dr_willis> paopao,  'throgh hard disk' meaning what exactly?
<Dr_willis> pgib,  whats your vdeo card?
<kapz> okay can someone tell me how is the ati gpu support on linux?
<kyubutsu> paopao: burn your debian version to CD and install as usual, easy
<Dr_willis> pgib,  mine expands to whatever monitor its on. Using nvidia+twinview
<coder2> How to disable orca in ubuntu 10.04  at login???
<Dr_willis> kapz,  id suggest going Nvidia or Intel over ati.
<paopao> kyubutsu, I have no CD
<pgib> Nvidia Quadro NVS 420.  I am also using TwinView
<vg-loc> help me
<mosno> volume status icon disappearing in gnome shell
<mosno> heeeelp
<pgib> additionally - new windows are always started on the second monitor first - regardless of free real estate or mouse position
<Dr_willis> pgib,  you did reboot/restart the X server after enabling twinview?
<kyubutsu> paopao: where is this debian .iso ?
<e2b04836> !patience | mosno
<ubottu> mosno: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> pgib,  set the other monitor as the primary monitor perhaps?
<kapz> Dr_willis, yeah well nvidia has only optimus cards which are not supported on linux...
<vg-loc> can any one help me i'm new to linux (ubuntu)
<pgib> yes. I've been stopping lightdm, making sure X isn't running, then restarting lightdm
<mrtingles> irc.chronic-dev.org
<kkrauss> Afternoon all
<Dr_willis> kapz,  nvidia has more then 'only optimus' cards i imagine...
<e2b04836> !ask |vg-loc
<ubottu> vg-loc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ceed^> There were some GL/Intel updates today and after that I keep getting system error. This is what is pointed to: /usr/share/apport-gpu-error-intel.py  Ideas?
<mosno> e2b04836, i added that because i didn't add a question mark, and i thought i'd be funny.
<paopao> kyubutsu, in the C partion of windows
<Dr_willis> pgib,  other then setting the primary monitor. i got no other ideas
<vg-loc> ive just installed m ubuntu what r the thing i need and give me some help tutorials !1
<kkrauss> After a couple of days of playing around, I finally got my system running just about where I need it to, but I am getting an error message on x boot up related to my monitor, and I do not see anything related to it in the xorg.conf file, the error is:
<kapz> Dr_willis, nope...not the new ones, there are tesla and quadro cards...but very expensive for my needs
<paopao> ntfs
<kkrauss> none of the selected modes were compatible with the possible modes:
<kkrauss> Trying modes for CRTC 434
<kkrauss> CRTC 434: trying mode 1280x1024@50Hz with output at 1440x900@50Hz (pass 0)
<kkrauss> CRTC 434: trying mode 1280x1024@50Hz with output at 1440x900@50Hz (pass 1)
<FloodBot1> kkrauss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vg-loc> what ever i do ends up in error !!
<vg-loc> can any one plzz resolve this problem
<kyubutsu> paopao: you need to burn .iso to disc or make a bootable USB with it . cannot install otherwise
<fidel_> !ask vg-loc
<fidel_> !ask | vg-loc
<ubottu> vg-loc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pgib> ok... I'll try a full restart now that I've made one of the monitor primary. but still - I'd like the window to maximize into which ever screen is currently housing it - not just "Always my middle screen"
<vg-loc> what do ineed to resolve the error problem ??
<fidel_> !elaborate | vg-loc
<ubottu> vg-loc: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<vg-loc> i really want to learn all abt ubuntu
<paopao> i think it can be installed like that, because i installed ubuntu just in that way, it's much easier than installing debian, really...
<vg-loc> when i start wine it ends up in error
<paopao> kyubutsu
<kkrauss> ANy thoughts on whats causing my error?
<e2b04836> vg-loc: that doesn't help, what is the error?
<vg-loc> when i update it is not updating and always shows error
<kkrauss> vg-loc, what is the error, you have to be more specific
<paopao> kyubutsu, i used easybcd
<kkrauss> like my error is : none of the selected modes were compatible with the possible modes:
<kkrauss> Trying modes for CRTC 434
<kkrauss> CRTC 434: trying mode 1280x1024@50Hz with output at 1440x900@50Hz (pass 0)
<kkrauss> CRTC 434: trying mode 1280x1024@50Hz with output at 1440x900@50Hz (pass 1)
<vg-loc> guys plz give me some help and tips
<vg-loc> i'm not able to log in as a su
<locoguano> I need to make a color change in a theme. I need to change the slider color. Its a black theme and the sliders cannot be seen.
<coder2> Dr_willis, how to disable the launch of orca at login in 10.04??Can you help me??
<Dr_willis> vg-loc,  you dont use su to get to root on ubuntu.
<vg-loc> it just simly asks password !!
<Dr_willis> coder2,  no idea. i never use it.. check askubuntu.com perhaps
<Dr_willis> vg-loc,  you use sudo as needed to get root access.. not 'su'
<coder2> Dr_willis, okay thanks
<kkrauss> vg-loc, when you type su it logs you in as root, you do not have a root password
<kkrauss> vg-loc, you need to type 'su then your admin account name'
<phunyguy> does anyone have ubuntu installed on a mac with the thunderbolt interface?
<kkrauss> vg-loc, for example 'su vg-loc' then hit enter, then you will be prompted for the apssword
<fidel_> i am still wondering what vg-loc is trying to do in the first place
<OerHeks> su ?
<kkrauss> Dr_willis, you have any thoughts on my error?
<vg-loc> thanks guys
<Dr_willis> fidel_,  yea. :) i was wondering that also.
<phunyguy> if so, how did you do it?
<fidel_> there wasnt any real problem description or similar
<kyubutsu> what's that method of installing ubuntu within Windows?
<rsrs> hello folks!
<vg-loc> do u have any suggestions for me like tips and tricks for what ive have to learn ?
<kkrauss> vg-loc, but also its rare you need to just use su, you typiecally do sudo
<e2b04836> !wubi |kyubutsu
<ubottu> kyubutsu: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<kyubutsu> right
<Dr_willis> !manual | vg-loc
<ubottu> vg-loc: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<vg-loc> sudo and my name ??
<kkrauss> vg-loc, when you use sudo you dont need to use your name
<vg-loc> sudo what is it used for ?
<phunyguy> vg-loc: it stands for super-user-do
<kkrauss> vg-loc, alot of your desktop applications will just prompt you, so if you are a noob you will probably not use terminal a ton, but as you get better sudo will become common place
<vg-loc> and what abt apt ?
<rsrs>  have this annoying little problem in precise, wonder if you guys have come across it. It's not a show stopper by any means but is annoying enough. after i log in, i'm unable to select a vpn connection from the nmapplet dropdown
<lelamal> kyubutsu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<phunyguy> so you type that, then the command and it runs with elevated priveleges
<fidel_> vg-loc: consider reading this - http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html - and be sure you'll get much easier help afterwards. right now its pretty difficult to help
<kkrauss> vg-loc, sudo stands for super user do, it raises your permissions so that you can do things you need admin access to do
<kyubutsu> vg-loc: gives a program or command superuser priviledges , use with care
<locoguano> I need to change the slider (not scrollbar) color of a gtk-3 theme. Any ideas what line to look for?
<vg-loc> thank u guys
<paperbagblues> Im trying to install airecrack-ng suite. i run sudo apt-get install build-essential and it tells me 'Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)'
<paperbagblues> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<kkrauss> vg-loc, lets say I want to edit my .bashrc file so I an add an alias, if I just open it up and edit, when I try to save it will say I dont have priviledges
<vg-loc> can i ask any question when i'm stuck or have any doubts ??
<fidel_> paperbagblues: your package-management still has the install cd as source defined
<pgib> Dr_willis, just tried changing the primary screen.  Same stupid issue.  I also tried "Ubuntu 2D" but in this mode - maximizing causes the window to span the entire twinview area (as if it was just a single monitor).  I guess no Unity for me :(
<fidel_> so - it does not queries the internet for package informations but prefers the maybe not existing install-medium
<kkrauss> vg-loc, but if I type sudo pico .bashrc, with pico being an editor, I will be prompted for a password and have permissions to write to it.
<Osakasa> Hello, slightly of topic but www.ubuntu.com advertises ubuntu on android. Is there already a working version or is this future feature and still working on it?
<paperbagblues> but i installed with a usb, i don't have a cd
<vg-loc> so what password do u type ?
<Dr_willis> pgib,   only time ive seen spaning both monitors was with badly written java apps.  but ive not done 2 monitos in ages
<buttons1> question: trying to insert into cron to run every day at 3PM will this work: * 15 * * * root comand?
<fidel_> kkrauss: there is no need for editing the owns users -.bashrc with sudo in the first place
<kkrauss> vg-loc, yes but take it from personal experience sometimes it takes a while to find the right person with the right answers,  I am not that far ahead of you, and have been on here for days fixing small fires with my system
<Dr_willis> vg-loc,  sudo will want the users lasswprd.
<Dr_willis> password
<pgib> this is gnome-terminal, I think it should behave properly
<Dr_willis> pgib,  check askubuntu.com see of others have similer issue.
<Dr_willis> I dont have a dual monitor setup handy to check.  try in a simple window manager like icewm perhaps?
<vg-loc> so r u guys always online ??
<kyubutsu> vg-loc: in other words, sudo asks YOUR user password
<kkrauss> fidel_, I was giving him an example that if he tried to repeat would cause him no harm
<kkrauss> fidel_, the point was made :)
<pgib> man.. I've wasted almost two days on this.  I've tried just about everything people mention on the forums.  I think I'm just going to use fluxbox or something until gnome or unity get their act in gear
<kkrauss> vg-loc, there is always some one in here since ive been coming the last few days
<escott> buttons1, you dont want * 15 you want 0 15
<vg-loc> like the password with which i login
<kyubutsu> yes
<buttons1> I saw that after reading more thanks
<kyubutsu> !sudo > vg-loc
<ubottu> vg-loc, please see my private message
<fidel_> vg-loc: for what specific action do you need sudo permissions right now in the first place if i may ask?
<kkrauss> but there is also a ton of people at times so your question might get unintentionally ignored for a while or no one will know the answers.  I am still waiting in hopes some one can tell me whats causing my x boot up error
<fidel_> is it about understanding sudo in general - or about doing something in specific?
<vg-loc> for installing some stuff
<vg-loc> like xchatt for an instance
<paperbagblues> Fidel_ so how do i change  your package-management to something besides the cd
<fAz4> what's the Unity IRC ?
<kyubutsu> you dont need sudo for that
<kkrauss> vg-loc, if you are using a desktop environment
<kkrauss> vg-loc, what distor of ubuntu are you using?  12.04?
<fidel_> vg-loc: using the major account - in terminal: sudo apt-get install xchat
<kkrauss> *distro*
<vg-loc> i'm using ubuntu 12.04
<kkrauss> am I the only one who prevers aptitude over apt-get
<fidel_> this will tell the application 'apt' to get & install the package 'xchat' using admin privileges
<kkrauss> vg-loc ok well guess what ubuntu has simplified things
<Dr_willis> kkrauss,  not really.. aptitude is slowly getting deperciated and has issues i hear.
<Dr_willis> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<fidel_> it will ask for the user-password - your user you created while install has the permission to run 'sudo' actions
<Welagor> hello, i need help please, i have two gateway in two different subnet and when I try ping from my second network, i get destination not unreachable but i have the good route..
<fidel_> so the cmd above will ask for the password of your current user most likely
<fAz4> where to report Unity Bugs  ?
<vg-loc> but after u type sudo apt-get install xchat what should i do to save the app ?
<kkrauss> vg-loc, just use ubuntu's software cente,r type xchat then install it, it will prompt you for your password, then let it install; and you are done
<fidel_> paperbagblues: edit your apt sources file
<fidel_> paperbagblues: either manual via cli - or using a fronted for it
<kkrauss> vg-loc, hold on man, fidel is right but you are totally new to this, do i through the desktop environment, you will have plenty of time to learn the terminal
<fidel_> paperbagblues: basic file is: /etc/apt/sources.list most likely
<paperbagblues> fidel_ would i change the source to the usb flah drive?
<coder2> exit
<fidel_> paperbagblues: you should use online sources
<fidel_> to get always the latest versions
<kyubutsu> vg-loc: use Software Center for installing applications
<fidel_> at least if you have a working internet-connection
<vg-loc> so is it installed all by itself ?
<vg-loc> but i dont fin it anywhere and i have to download it from software center
<kkrauss> vg-loc, you are using the unity shell, on the left hand side of yours creen you should see a bunch of icons, one of them is a gear with a wrench over it, above that should be like a bag with things coming out of the top of it that is the software center.  click on that, type in xchat and search, and bam
<leto_> newbie question: say there is a new point release of a software obtained from the ubuntu software center. does the app get updated automatically? or would i have to download the new version again?
<fidel_> vg-loc: running the cmd mentioned above: sudo apt-get install chat'  will do everything you need. download the app & install it - done -> ready to use
<paperbagblues> fidel_: should i jjust emove this line deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)]/ prec$
<kkrauss> Dr_willis, whats funny is I know how to use aptitude better than apt-get, I should remedy that.  Do you have any thoughts on my error i've posted?
<fidel_> paperbagblues: depends inf it is the only source right now
<fidel_> paperbagblues: first action is disabling  - which method have youchoosen?
<fidel_> any gu?
<vg-loc> but when i downloaded crome from fire fox it is not getting installed
<fidel_> any gui?
<vg-loc> what sould i do for that ?
<paperbagblues> i just typed edit /etc/apt/sources.list  interminal
<paperbagblues> err pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<fidel_> vg-loc: you should use your package-managent
<kkrauss> vg-loc, there is no downloading from firefox, you arent listening
<fidel_> not download things manually
<kyubutsu> vg-loc: firefox is installed by default in ubuntu
<kkrauss> vg-loc, I just gave you step by stpe instructions on how to do it through unity
<fidel_> paperbagblues: well - used to commenting conf files?
<vg-loc> sry i did not follow u can u list it again
<paperbagblues> fidel_: not really should i just add a # in front of the cdrom line
<vg-loc> ??
<fidel_> paperbagblues: yes
<kyubutsu> vg-loc: scroll up
<pratz> hey guys how can i display the beep sound in ubuntu 12.04
<kkrauss> vg-loc, on the let hand side of your desktop, you have a series if icons, one of them looks like a gear with a wrench over it, above that is a bag with a handle and thigns coming out the top, that is the software center, click on that
<fidel_> paperbagblues: now copy the entire content of this file to an online service like poastebin
<fidel_> lets check together if you have any other sources defined
<vg-loc> so even for crome i have to surf at software center ??
<kkrauss> dude
<kkrauss> I thought you wanted to get xchat
<kkrauss> one step at a time
<fidel_> vg-loc: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<fidel_> read that please ;)
<Dr_willis> crawl, walk, run,, and in linux.... fly.....
<kkrauss> the software center is like a graphical front end for apt-get, it just simplifies thigns for you, this is one of ubuntus selling points.
<fidel_> paperbagblues: ?
<paperbagblues> fidel i saved it and ran the  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kkrauss> fidel_, a little mean, but spot on lol
<paperbagblues>  again it worked
<wookey_> since I upgrade to 12.04 I've had several keyboard freezes. It's just done it for 2nd time today
<wookey_> mouse still works
<Dr_willis> software center => android (or other os's market)   They are stealing our ideas! ;P
<fidel_> kkrauss: its helpful at the end
<wookey_> loggin out of xsession seems to fix it
<kkrauss> vg-loc, i am trying to show you the software center, because most of any programs you would want you can get in there in a very simplified manner.  As you get better and learn more there will be exceptions of course but like Dr_willis just sayd, crawl, walk, run then fly.  Stop trying to fly.
<fidel_> paperbagblues: could you still show us the sources file?
<wookey_> anyone know how to poke keyboard (sshing in from another machine) or what might be wrong?
<fidel_> just to make sure it's somehow right
<paperbagblues> yeah as soon a si fig out how to copy all the txt
<Dr_willis> wookey_,  check dmesg output, ive never heard of a keyboard freezing up.
<fidel_> paperbagblues: you could open it in a visual editor
<paperbagblues> fidel_ kk
<pratz> hey guys how can i disable the beep sound in ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_willis> pratz,  i thought it was disabled by default.. which beep do you mean?
<pratz> Dr_willis: open up the terminal and press backspace
<kkrauss> I have a noob question about unity myself.  Two actually.  First what happend to alt f10, it doesnt maximize windows anymore.  And is there a way to prevent maximized windows from docking with the menu bar?
<wookey_> there are a lot of "nit: ureadahead-other main process (32345) terminated with status 127
<wookey_> messages. no idea if that's relevent
<Dr_willis> pratz,  no beeping here..
<fidel_> paperbagblues: i.e. using: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pratz> Dr_willis: opps , then how am i getting that
<JC617> Anyone running a fully binded NIS Client to a remote NIS Server (just need two things checked)?
<fr33loader> is /etc/resolv.conf deprecated in 12.04?  I am making settings in network manager and they are not propogating to the resolv.conf
<Dr_willis> pratz,  no idea - gnome-terminal itself has a 'bell' setting..
<fidel_> paperbagblues: this will open the texteditor gedit with the apt sources.list file
<pratz> Dr_willis: something like duuup duuup
<kyubutsu> pratz: check profile preferences , check off 'terminal bell'
<pratz> Dr_willis: it's not only gnome terminal
<paperbagblues> fidel_: http://pastebin.com/3cSE2ZF5 this is ti after i commeting the cdrom line
<fidel_> using sudo permissions to give permissions to edit the system relevant file
<kkrauss> also still hoping for a solution to: none of the selected modes were compatible with the possible modes:
<vg-loc> i get something into my head now !!
<vg-loc> ok i am trying to crawl now !!
<vg-loc> so i have to read all the links to start to use ubuntu is it ?
<fidel_> paperbagblues: looks good on thefirst quick look
<kkrauss> Trying modes for CRTC 434
<kkrauss> CRTC 434: trying mode 1280x1024@50Hz with output at 1440x900@50Hz (pass 0)
<kkrauss> CRTC 434: trying mode 1280x1024@50Hz with output at 1440x900@50Hz (pass 1)
<vg-loc> i have a 12.04 distro somebody plz give me a manual for this !
<Dr_willis> pratz,  theres the gnome 'system bell' then theres the system pcspkr beep..
<Guest30601> I cannot download ubuntu thru the wubi app because my UK ISP has blocked torrenting any ideas on how to get the system?
<paperbagblues> fidel_ thank you
<fidel_> paperbagblues: so to finish that up - run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> vg-loc,  theres online guides on most of it.
<Dr_willis> !manual | vg-loc  THis May be outdated
<ubottu> vg-loc  THis May be outdated: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<fidel_> this willupdate all package informations - and install all outstanding packages/updates
<kkrauss> vg-loc, google is your friend, if you are waiting to get help in here and no one is immediately answering, use google
<fidel_> and like that apt has an uptodate state
<pratz> Dr_willis: where are these options ?
<ceed^> After some updates today I keep getting this error: /usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py My system still works fine, but it keeps popping up. What could be wrong?
<fidel_> hf ;)
<Dr_willis> pratz,  ive not looked for them lately. never needed to.
<JC617> Guest: Encrypt Torrent data, dont allow incomming legacy connections
<fr33loader>  is /etc/resolv.conf deprecated in 12.04?  I am making settings in network manager and they are not propogating to the resolv.conf
<arturstraczynski> Próbuje czata
<JC617> Guest: force encryption
<pratz> Dr_willis: cool, i guess i can figure it out
<fidel_> !en > arturstraczynski
<ubottu> arturstraczynski, please see my private message
<fidel_> arturstraczynski: what language are you looking for?
<mneptok> fr33loader: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<paperbagblues> fidel_ thank you i was updated already everthing worked though
<JC617> anyone familiar with NIS?
<fidel_> paperbagblues: perfect ;)
<vg-loc> thanks guys for the help !!
<kkrauss> brb all
<fr33loader> mneptok: muchas gracias
<pratz> Dr_willis: i guess i am using yeahconsole and that's the reason
<Guest30601> JC617: I am using forced encryption it still doesn't connect
<pratz> Dr_willis: from gnome-termial i disabled it
<JC617> guest  did u disbale incomming legacy connections?
<Dr_willis> pratz,  each termal app can have its own setting. :) in gnome-termianl its disabled here by default. in the default profile.
<pratz> Dr_willis: but can not find a way to disable it from system entirely
<fr33loader> i was trying to branch out from arch linux but these "improvements" are making it frustrating
<hankenkaye> hi guys just installed my first ubuntu os. last night just want to know if we do have mmorpg for ubuntu that we can download for free
<Dr_willis> pratz,  is it the pc spkr beep, or the pulse audio beep.. is the main question.
<nimbiotics> where should I go for problems with xserver?
<Dr_willis> pratz,  does entering ctrl-g in a terminal make a beep?
<pratz> Dr_willis: yes
<Dr_willis> pratz,  try the beep command.. is it the same sound?
<pratz> Dr_willis: Dr_willis it is the pc speakers
<JC617> Recently had same problem with Metropcs blocking legal (Linux Distro ISOs), they blocked the .torrent file(well throttled it to years ETA) and completely blcked all unencrypted torrent traffic even if it was legal
<Dr_willis> pratz,  blacklist the pcspkr module.. but thats the default also i thought
<pratz> Dr_willis: yes, those are the pc speakers
<kurtwp_> who had a question about resolv.comf
<Dr_willis> sudo rmmod pcspkr
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> i dont even get a beep with pcspkr loaded..  wonder why..
<JC617> guest: even if ur encrypting ur traffic if someone sending to u is unencrypted then it was still blocked, once i changed those two settings in utorrent i was able to download the distro's iso
<kurtwp_> fr33loader:  did you get an answer about resolv.conf
<Dr_willis> pratz,  for a fun trick --> http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/8275/grub2-set-super-mario-as-startup-tune
<JC617> guest : and im sure ubunut has direct http download of there isos...
<fr33loader> kurtwp_: indeed I did
<kurtwp_> k
<fr33loader> kurtwp_: not happy with it but its an answer nonetheless
<fr33loader> kurtwp_: i may quickly be switching back to Arch if i run into any more such "improvements"
<pratz_> Dr_willis: ERROR: Module pcspkr does not exist in /proc/modules
<Dr_willis> pratz,  that is weird..  wonder if somehow its compiled into your kernel.
<pratz_> Dr_willis: when i fire this command "sudo rmmod pcspkr"
<Dr_willis>  sudo rmmod pcspkr
<Dr_willis> root@Speedbuntu:~#
<kkrauss> see I figured out my problem myself lol
<prabuinet> hi, I got a problem after installing ubuntu on macbook, can anybody help me?
<Dr_willis> No error here. :)
<kkrauss> prabuinet, just ask the question
<kkrauss> Anyone in here have experience with virtual servers?
<prabuinet> i'm getting "operating system not found" error
<Dr_willis> also no error --> sudo modprobe pcspkr
<kyubutsu> whoa.. you run as root, Dr_willis , or thats just a cool username of yours?
<kkrauss> oh does your macbook have that weird boot loader on the harddrive maybe
<kyubutsu> :-P
<pratz_> Dr_willis: sudo modprobe pcspkr did not give error
<Dr_willis> kyubutsu,  that was from a root shell i had open.
<prabuinet> possible to change the boot loader on mac?
<Dr_willis> pratz,  i dont recall grub giving me the pc spkr beeps either.. wonder if my speaker broke. :)
<kkrauss> prabuinet, I remember a friend having problems with it, I forget what is called but it was a pain
<isabel> hi, my internal mike does not work?
 * Dr_willis recalls years ago using special 'tools' to remove pc speakers from the mb.. ;)
<L3top> prabuinet: you can look at usplash
<pratz_> Dr_willis: guess you are a music lover
<isabel> when running alsamixer, it looks like the Mic is "off"
<Dr_willis> wonder if the fact i got a HDMI moitor with audio causing issues...
<Dr_willis> be back in a few.
<isabel> how do i adjust the volume in alsamixer?
<kkrauss> Anyone experienced with virtual servers/  Looking for some opinions.
<kkrauss> I have used debian squeeze with Xen but was wondering if there were other alternatives
<phunyguy> kkrauss: virtualbox
<kkrauss> phunyguy, ok whats your reasoning?
<fosser_josh> i just installed ubuntu 12.04, feels refresh!!! i have problem with google chrome, when i start google chrome and switch to any other application. google chrome window will get dissappear but process still run in background. Anyone getting similar problem? Does anyone know solution on this?
<phunyguy> kkrauss: performance, and ease of setup.
<kkrauss> phunyguy, xen was really easy too, but I cant speak on performance
<paperbagblues> fosser_josh - does it but a button in the menu bar
<phunyguy> its quirky if the server is headless, but other than that its good
<kkrauss> fosser_josh, its not vanishing its just locked to the unity dash bar
<deadopsarcadehah> hello ^^
<pgib> ugh.. Looks like nVidia TwinView is always treated as a huge monitor by any WM I use.  so, I'm back to fucking xinerama.  But of course, I can't do any rotation now!  Holy crap.  Why is it so hard, I've spent two days trying use use 3 monitors.  I've been using Linux since 2004, but this is the first time I want to switch to windows
<kkrauss> phunyguy, what I want to do is I have an older system I want to turn into a server, I want web server, possibly a file server, maybe dns etc
<kkrauss> pgib, I know two other guys trying to do triview, its not joke and takes time to figure it out
<phunyguy> virtualbox then, kkrauss.
<L3top> !language | pgib
<ubottu> pgib: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vitor-br> how to hide disabled accounts in login screen?
<kkrauss> phunyguy, should I still use debian squeeze?
<L3top> Is there a question pgib?
<phunyguy> kkrauss, i wouldnt
<kkrauss> phunyguy, what do you recommend?
<phunyguy> if you want to go the headless route, use ubuntu server
<fosser_josh> kkrauss: but when i try to switch back to google chrome using alt-tab it doesnot show, and even there is nothing on vanity bar, i have to click on google chrome icon again to start, which start new window
<kyubutsu> pratz: see that sound icon on top bar? click and select 'sound settings', go to sound effect tab and turn down that slider , try that
<phunyguy> if not, use something like lubuntu or xubuntu for lightweight
<kkrauss> phunyguy, I do not know what you mean by headless route
<nimbiotics> where should I go for help  with xserver?
<phunyguy> kkrauss, text based install with no monitor, and ssh access to the box
<pgib> L3top, kkrauss, the closest I could get is using TwinView on two monitors, and another monitor as a standalone X screen. This was _tolerable_ however - all the window managers treat the "twinviewed" monitors as a single screen - so things like window maximization and positioning just plain don't work.
<kkrauss> phunyguy, eventually yes, I will sipmly ssh in
<kkrauss> hold on bathroom break ill be back
<pgib> L3top, kkrauss: the next best was to use 3 separate screens under xinerama - but in this mode, I cannot rotate any of the screens :-/
<kurtwp_> pgib:  I had the same problem when using the NVIDIA drivers supplied by ubuntu
<pgib> I've tried both proprietary nvidia and the free nouveau ones.  nvidia gets be the closest.  nouveau is never able to use more than a single output
<OerHeks> vitor-br, here is a howto hide , warning: step 1 should be: sudo -i >>> http://www.tejasbarot.com/2012/04/25/howto-hide-users-list-from-login-screen-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-linux/
<kurtwp_> pgib: but once I reformatted and re-installed 12.04 I now use the DIPLAY found in SYSTEM SETTINGS
<kurtwp_> pgib: I can rotate if I choose too
<kkrauss> phunyguy, ok back, I am getting different opinions here.  the most common is to use debian squeeze with xen because its easy to set up(I also already know how to do it) and it stays out of your way as my professor quoted, but ou are the second person to say use ubuntu server
<L3top> !poll | kkrauss
<ubottu> kkrauss: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pgib> kurtwp_, yes. I tried that (I'm using 12.04).  If I set the two screens which are on the same GPU through Gnome's DISPLAY utility, then it doesn't do maximization and such correctly
<phunyguy> kkrauss: its my opinion
<kkrauss> wow can't ask peoples opinions in here, kind of silly.
<phunyguy> i had bad luck with xen
<vitor-br> OerHeks, I need just hide a disabled account, not all.
<OerHeks> vitor-br, i wonder why disabled accounts appear..
<kkrauss> phunyguy, ok well ignoring xen for a moment, what about squeeze vs ubuntu server?
<duckxx> "though I use M-b and M-f to move by words"  .. what is M ??? iknow C-a .. tats ctrl
<fosser_josh> :)
<L3top> there are over a thousand people in here kkrauss. It is a support channel... not a chat room. Your discussion makes it more difficult to help people. Its very simple.
<pgib> duckxx, meta (alt)
<duckxx> i just installed screen and its interfering with my  bash line editing .. ctrl-a goes hom
<pgib> screen will do that
<wilee-nilee> vitor-br, what keeps you from just removing it?
<wilee-nilee> the account
<SetiAmon> So ubuntu keeps freezing up and requiring a cold boot since 12.04 upgrade
<vitor-br> OerHeks, me too..
<SetiAmon> I am not the only one having this problem here I imagine,anyway to fix this?
<kkrauss> SetiAmon, did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<OerHeks> vitor-br, oke, then i assume this as a bug?
<SetiAmon> upgraded kkrauss
<L3top> SetiAmon: Have you looked in any of the logs to see what is crashing?
<SetiAmon> it isn't crashing it just freezes up totally,i have to cold boot it
<kkrauss> SetiAmon, I would do a clean install
<kkrauss> SetiAmon, also I had similar problems but by switching to unity 2d solved everything
<L3top> SetiAmon: something is crashing, causing the freeze. Figure out what that is.
<smee> any tips on getting flash to work? i've removed it, reinstalled it, updated it, installed the alpha, tried the firefox flash helper, tried 3rd party flash players and still even a simple youtube video will either crash my browser (firefox,chrome,opera) or it'll just have a big empty space where the flash applet should be...
<SetiAmon> Were are the logs at l3top
<phunyguy> kkrauss: never used squeeze
<vitor-br> wilee-nilee, I need some files from this account .. but I can not allow it to be logged in from it ..
<smee> running 12.04
<pgib> kurtwp_, I also saw that the nvidia drivers have some xorg.conf options for "simulating" the display information that would have been provided by xinerama.  That is, the driver will say "There are two displays, their areas are x,y,w,h etc.." but, in my case, the values are never set (as confirmed by  xdpyinfo -ext XINERAMA)
<L3top> SetiAmon: /var/log   dmesg is a good place to start
<vitor-br> OerHeks, I don't know.. maybe...
<alphanum> Thank God this chan is active
<vitor-br> OerHeks, can be expected behavior, I do not know if it has some place that says that ...
<alphanum> Anyone geeky here?
<OerHeks> vitor-br, if you came here yesterday, you would have filed bug 1000000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000000 in Edubuntu "For every bug on Launchpad, 67 iPads are sold." [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000000
<smee> i think most people here would be
<phunyguy> !ask | alphanum
<ubottu> alphanum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<L3top> do you have a support question alphanum
<Resistance> alphanum:  do you have a support question?
<alphanum> Yeah
<alphanum> But not about Ubuntu
<Resistance> !offtopic | alphanum
<ubottu> alphanum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SetiAmon> L3top: which log is it
<L3top> SetiAmon: I am not sure... I would start with dmesg
<Resistance> alphanum:  then there's either the offtopic channel, or a better channel elsewhere on freenode or some other network.  just saying
<kkrauss> phunyguy, you wouldn't happen to be familiar with how to do a network install would you?  This older machine I have doesnt support usb booting so was wondering if I could some how boot it off my laptop and install from there?
<OerHeks> vitor-br, i am looking for simular bugreports, all i find is : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/980843 also odd
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 980843 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "cannot disable autologin on disabled accounts" [Low,Confirmed]
<alphanum> I have a question about why my Geo Ip script doesn't work correctly w/ IE?
<phunyguy> kkrauss: sorry, not really...
<alphanum> I guess i will try offtopic
<Resistance> alphanum:  not the channel here
<phunyguy> kkrauss: maybe you can attach the HDD to the laptop somehow, and install that way, then just plug the drive into the server
<kkrauss> alphanum, depending on the time of day there are people in here that will help you with such questions, but thats usually at night when its less active and people are less anal.  for now try offtop
<miturn> Hi. I am trying to install Ubuntu from USB stick. Antivirus blocked writing AUTORUN.INF. Can this have influence on the boot process?
<phunyguy> miturn: no.
<wilee-nilee> miturn, this a wubi install?
<Resistance> kkrauss:  wondows questions are offtopic here regardless
<Resistance> kkrauss:  other than dualbooting questions, or something
<miturn> wilee-nilee: no, the USB pendrivelinux install
<phunyguy> miturn: it will be fine
<vitor-br> OerHeks, Thanks, I'll search some more...
<Guest16605> mm
<wilee-nilee> miturn, pendrive has multiple thumb loaders both windows and linux.
<SetiAmon> seems like multipul have reported this bug and I imagine it will bre resolved soon enough.
<kkrauss> hey phunyguy, you know what this is all a learning experince for me so im going to go outside my shell and try ubuntu server.  have you used 12.04 server?  should I use an older version?
<Resistance> kkrauss:  i use 12.04 server, got any specific questions?
<smee> any tips on getting flash to work? i've removed it, reinstalled it, updated it, installed the alpha, tried the firefox flash helper, tried 3rd party flash players and still even a simple youtube video will either crash my browser (firefox,chrome,opera) or it'll just have a big empty space where the flash applet should be...
<L3top> SetiAmon: any number of things can crash on any number of systems. It could be any combination of things which cause this problem. MOST people have 0 issue with what you are experiencing, but in order for people to identify bugs with specific combinations of hardware/software, we need logs. Figure out what crashed.
<kkrauss> Resistance, im using it on an older machine and plan on setting up a virtual server with vm's for web server, file server, possibly dns if I can figure it all out.  Just curious if I should go with a lighter version or stick with 12.04
<jsd_> I have an AMD Phenom 9950BE and I'm wondering if U12 needs an AMD power now driver, wondering what apps you'd recommend for monitoring and forcing lower power mode and full power mode for cpu
<Resistance> kkrauss:  you can do all of those things on a single item (web server, file server, DNS, all on the same server)
<Resistance> kkrauss:  i use it in a low-RAM environment, i subsitituted Apache for nginx, but it works okayish
<zyxon> smee: no idea really, worked for me OOTB. Did you do a clean install or an upgrade?
<Resistance> i just dont run my own DNS
<Resistance> actually that's a lie... but...
<L3top> !conky | jsd_
<L3top> er...
<L3top> !info conky
<Osakasa> smee, doesn't help you with flash but youtube html5 works fine
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-6 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 59 kB
<jsd_> thanks L3top
<jsd_> and ubottu
<miturn> wilee-nilee: cool, thanks
<JoshDreamland> Why's the power button instantly shutting down my machine all of a sudden?
<kkrauss> Resistance, I was told to use virtual machines by a few different people on here, not really sure why
<JoshDreamland> doesn't give mate a chance to ask
<kkrauss> Resistance, one guy did say use ubuntu server with apache2 sql and php though
<Resistance> kkrauss:  i meant you could use one or two
<smee> i'm looking for any final recommendations before i reinstall... it'll be a big hassle for me... this is out media box in the living room... the wife is... impatient.
<kkrauss> Resistance, one or two servers?
<Resistance> kkrauss:  that's a base setup, i used nginx in place of Apache because APache is resource-intensive
<SetiAmon> the bug i am experiencing is reported on launchpad already confirmed.I don't know what to look for on the logs.anyhow it seems like it maybe related to nvidia drivers but i can't switch terminal or anything when it freezes up
<Resistance> kkrauss:  no, that came out wrong
<Resistance> kkrauss:  i meant one or two VMs for those three services
<kkrauss> Resistance, ok so we do agree I want a virtual server then
<kkrauss> Resistance, now back to the ubuntu question, is 12.04 ok for me to use or should I use an older version?
<L3top> !details | smee
<ubottu> smee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Resistance> kkrauss:  i didnt necessarily say that, but if you are in the mood to use VMs, then you will have to set one up
<madwill> Anybody is good with pulse audio under ubuntu 12 ? i'm doing screen capture, it use to offer me a way of capturing audio by selecting it from the recording input
<Resistance> kkrauss:  12.04 should be fine, the difference between, say, Oneiric and Precise is marginal (difference between Natty and PRecise is a bit bigger, but...)
<kkrauss> Resistance, well I know its outside the realm of what you like to talk about but I am trying to figure out if I should use VM's or not.  Many people say to do so but without giving reason, and there is nothing on the net i can find.
<smee> ubuntu 12.04. problem running flash of any type. regardless of browser or flash version..
<Resistance> kkrauss:  i dont forsee any real issues using 12.04 in a VM on your machine, but personally i dont see any real reason
<Resistance> kkrauss:  to use a VM if you have a spare system lying around
<kkrauss> Resistance, well if there is no rason to set up a vmserver, what would you do?
<Resistance> kkrauss:  FYI, i've got 6-year-old Dell desktops running Ubuntu Server 11.10, no problems, but those're old salvaged systems
<Resistance> kkrauss:  i'd install directly to the drive, but if you have a Desktop environment, you can install server packages right on that
<Resistance> kkrauss:  take for example my laptop here
<Resistance> kkrauss:  i do a lot of PHP work, so its running nginx + sql + php in addition to Ubuntu Desktop software
<Resistance> for testing
<L3top> smee: are you using unity 3d?
<Resistance> its not internet-facing, but i can run Desktop and webserverstuffs
<smee> yep
<smee> standard install.. no special apps running.
<Resistance> kkrauss:  but this system's only 4 years old, so it can still handle that.  i'm unsure of your specs
<L3top> there is a problem with that. Drop to 2d and it shouldnt be an issue smee.
<Resistance> kkrauss:  if in yoru case your system is too old to install 12.04 directly, then try a VM
<smee> how do i do that?
<kkrauss> Resistance, I think you misunderstand
<sw0rdfish> how do I restart the DE/GUI from tty2
<Resistance> kkrauss:  probably, you're  not being 100% precise (afaict)
<sw0rdfish> tty7 has frozen and given me a black screen
<kkrauss> Resistance, I dont know how to reword this
<L3top> smee: Someone else will have to answer, I don't use unity.
<Resistance> kkrauss:  your question is: SHould I use a VM to run an Ubuntu Server instance, or should I do something else.  right?
<smee> i'll look it up... thanks l3top
<zyxon> L3top: flash is running flawlessly using unity3d on 12.04 amd64
<L3top> sw0rdfish: service lightdm restart         would be my guess
<smee> i'm using amd3200
<Resistance> (or am i even close)
<L3top> zyxon: interesting. I have seen a lot of issues in here with the two.
<kkrauss> Resistance, I have an older dell desktop I want to turn into a server.  I want it to eventaully have dokuwiki on it that can be accessed from outside the network, I want a file server so any machine on my network can access files on another etc.  DNS just for fun maybe things like that
<L3top> smee: can I get the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<zyxon> L3top: imma consider myself lucky then... :D
<Resistance> kkrauss:  you mean like my setup :P
<kkrauss> Resistance, so I was going to set up a virtual server.  I have done this with squeeze before, then start a couple of vm's, one for the web server, one for the file server, and again maybe one for the dns.
<Resistance> kkrauss:  you can run each of those services on the same server, only open the ports you need to the outside world
<L3top> smee: are you using the native radeon driver or the proprietary fglrx?
<Resistance> kkrauss:  hmm, my question then:
<sw0rdfish> L3top, ok
<smee> nativer
<smee> l3top : native
<kkrauss> and thats where the question is, do I even need virtualization and if not why do so many people keep telling me I do lol
<Resistance> kkrauss:  that'd be overkill, if they're all going to be Ubuntu.  why do you want to run multiple VMs for that?
<L3top> Ok, can I get the output of the lspci above?
<L3top> smee^
<Resistance> kkrauss:  the question is what you'd rather do:  run multiple servers and multiple VMs for each service, or have a single box running one instance of Ubuntu Server, with all the services at the same place
<Resistance> kkrauss:  personally, i dont see the necessity for multiple VMs
<Resistance> that's overkill, IMO
<smee> l3top : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] [1002:7280] (rev 9a)
<kkrauss> Resistance, and to me that makes more sense I agree with you but being a novice I doubt my self, and many peopel are telling me to use VM's
<Resistance> kkrauss:  which "people" :P
<L3top> I am afraid you are stuck with that driver smee.
<kkrauss> other people from here, I cant remember names
<sw0rdfish> hmmmmm
<kkrauss> also an old college professor who knows what the hell he is talking about, but he isnt answring me right now in irssi and I could have just misunderstood him
<smee> l3top : is there a work around? flash was working just fine up till an update i did one day...
<Resistance> kkrauss:  i think the question is what you'd rather do: set up each VM and its networking right, or run an isntall yourself
<Resistance> also
<kkrauss> Resistance, " I would do it in a set of VMs, only because I am typically running many services, and that can lead to confusing
<kkrauss>               problems in the event of problems. By keeping services isolated, I can better work with configurations and know there
<kkrauss>               are no weird indirect dependencies."
<Resistance> !privmsg | kkrauss
<ubottu> kkrauss: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sirriffsalot> Is there some command for disabling login notifications in KVIrc?
<Resistance> !pastebin | kkrauss
<ubottu> kkrauss: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fosser_josh> on minimize google chrome window dissapear in ubuntu 12.04, not even display on unity bar or not able to find using alt-tab. any solution?
<sirriffsalot> Is there some command for disabling login notifications in KVIrc?
<sw0rdfish> that did it thanks L3top .... when the DE/GUI started it showed some message about the battery in a black screen.... any idea how i can get that now?
<Resistance> kkrauss:  i understand what they're saying, but they have different reasons
<sw0rdfish> think it continued on the set of messages when the OS is first booting cuz I saw some network-related messages above it.
<Resistance> the hell?
<Resistance> kkrauss:  wrong button?
<L3top> smee: I would look at your logs, see what updated...
<kkrauss> and I used the wrong command to leave private chat lol
<kkrauss> Resistance, yes sir! lol
<L3top> sw0rdfish: I am not sure sorry
<Resistance> kkrauss:  in any case, lemme tell you what my interpretation is of their statement:
<L3top> kkrauss: make sure that you explain to them you are using crap equipment with few resources as well.
<Resistance> kkrauss:  my interpretation is they've got one box that has other services on it already, and for their sake they split up other services into VMs so as not to confuse themselves
<kkrauss> Resistance, he is old school though, all self taught, still uses aptitude, hates any graphical interface.  Loves debian but not a fan of ubuntu since it gets in his way lol
<Resistance> kkrauss:  virtualization isnt a low-resource thing
<jsd_> dumb question I'm sure, conky installed thru software center on ubuntu 12, couldn't find it in dash, didnt auto start either.  Removed it, then did the sudo install thru terminal, not sure where the program is to start it, like I said, dumb question
<smee> l3top : i'm too much of a noob to get that done... i think i'm going too have to reinstall.
<Resistance> kkrauss:  if you've got an old crap system (several-year-old Dell), dont go with the virtualization optiion
<L3top> smee: poke around in /var/log
<Resistance> kkrauss:  since you're not going to be running a ton of services, installing directly to the system's drive would probably be all you need, then install/configure the services you need
<kkrauss> ok Resistance that is what I was looking for, I am downloading 32 bit server 12.04 now
<zyxon> smee: try installing the proprietrary driver first
<Resistance> kkrauss:  :P
<L3top> smee: wait... out of curiosity, please apt-cache policy fglrx | grep Installed
<kkrauss> Resistance, ive never done anything outside of a virtual server and vm's though so this will all be new to me, also having to do everything through console with now gui is going to be interesting
<smee> l3top : Installed: (none)
<L3top> smee: I would not listen to zyxon. your chipset is specifically not supported.
<Resistance> kkrauss:  well...
<Resistance> kkrauss:  you could do what i did, install Ubuntu Desktop, then install server packages in that
<Resistance> then you still get the GUI
<L3top> smee:  I would expect no display on return, and a lot of purging has to happen to get back
<Resistance> (that's how most of my systems are set up_
<smee> l3top : crap :-/
<ixion> hi, can anyone tell me how to install Ubuntu.. from inside Ubuntu ?
<kkrauss> Resistance, now again my mentors preferences are seeping into me, he strongly urged against using desktops as they ate up resources, but couldnt I simply not start X after everything si setup the way I want?
<ixion> (not a live CD)
<Resistance> kkrauss:  ubuntu server doesnt install X automatically
<zyxon> ixion: in a virtual machine, or what?
<Resistance> kkrauss:  you'd have to install an environment after the fact
<L3top> nothing personal zyxon. This is just an area I deal in daily. I handle automatic detection/install for gpus and generate custom xorgs for our project. That driver will cause problems on that gpu.
<kkrauss> Resistance, no option for it during install?
<Resistance> nope, not on the Server CD
<wcchandler> i installed a package that had a broken .postrm in the deb.  it's been updated in the repo, but I can't re-install it as it complains about being in a failed state.  what's the best way out of this?
<kkrauss> Resistance, that was something else I was hoping to be able to do, network booting with OS install options, but my professor said that takes mirroring of the distros
<ixion> Zyxon. I dont have a CD drive, or a USB stick. I have a ubuntu installation which I am in at the moment and I wish to install Ubuntu onto another partition/disk etc
<auronandace> !info ubiquity | ixion
<ubottu> ixion: ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.16 (precise), package size 4061 kB, installed size 14193 kB
<ixion> so I want to install Ubuntu, from inside Ubuntu
<kkrauss> Resistance, is there no real difference betwen ubuntu desktop with server packages and ubuntu server?
<wcchandler> ixion: look into debootstrap
<Resistance> kkrauss:  only on what's installed
<auronandace> kkrauss: they use the same repos
 * Resistance has to disappear
<zyxon> L3top: no offense taken. I didnt see the part where he mentioned his lspci :P
<gionnico> Hi!
<gionnico> can someone help me to recover a mdadm / IMSM RAID 0 ?
<gionnico> one drive of the 2 was faulty. so i created an image of it. and removed the drive.
<ixion> wow ubiquity has a lot of dependencies (240mb) . I will try that though, thanks
<gionnico> i loop mounted the image to /dev/loop1 : losetup /dev/loop1 /mnt/backup/image.img
<gionnico> but mdadm doesn't seem to accept /dev/loop1 as the missing device of the array
<kkrauss> hmm So Resistance so burn 12.04 desktop instead, download necessary packages set everything up then just kill X?
<gionnico> # mdadm /dev/md/imsm0 --add /dev/loop1
<gionnico> mdadm: /dev/loop1 is not attached to Intel(R) RAID controller.
<prpplague> greetings all, anyone have experience getting 12.04 up and running on the cranky toshiba C655?
<ixion> can I boot into the ISO while stored on my HDD? loop mount?
<kkrauss> no we are almost back to what I was originally going to do but tyler in here told me not to, I was going to do this: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/build-linux-web-server-computer-part-1/
<auronandace> ixion: grub2 can do that, never tried it though so i wouldn't know how
<gionnico> ixion, exactly. # mount -o loop -t iso9660 /mnt/image.iso /mnt/cdrom
<gionnico> you'll need # modprobe loop before that if you dont have loop module loaded already
<ixion> gionnico, I need to run the Ubuntu installer from HDD not just mount the ISO
<gionnico> ixion, no that's not possible unless you want to install within a virtual environment
<kkrauss> Resistance, I guess that is my last question and I'll leave you alone you have been more than helpful, albeit a little short lol, the howto I was orignally going to used said to use 10.10, do you agree with that or should I use 12.04, maybe something different?
<ixion> so from inside a full ubuntu installation (not live) I cannot install Ubuntu onto another HDD / Partition ?
<gionnico> ixion, you really could but the ubuntu iso is not the way to do that.
<auronandace> ixion: http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2009/05/25/boot-an-iso-via-grub2/
<gionnico> you should create the filesystem alone, then copy rootfs contents, then chroot
<gionnico> and install grub to that disk mbr
<L3top> 1204 will have more hw support, which probably wont matter for your older equipment. I wasn't being short with you, I did not invent the factoid, it was an offtopic discussion you insisted on having in main channel, creating a lot of crap for me to read past in order to try and help people. I am sorry if you do not understand the reason for the guideline kkrauss.
<ixion> !info uniquity
<ixion> bah
<ubottu> Package uniquity does not exist in precise
<jarek> Hi
<ixion> !info ubiquity
<gionnico> auronandace, that's a trick. he asked to do that within ubuntu. if he can boot from grub then its bios will also boot !
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.16 (precise), package size 4061 kB, installed size 14193 kB
<jarek> where should I place Gtk3 themes?
<jarek> if I put them into ~/.themes/ then they are not showing in "Appearance" panel
<NiamorGclvs93> Hello, i'm new, i'm french teen and I LOOOVE Ubuntu, i use every dat !! But here, there is a channel french ? PS : Sorry for my mistakes but i'm french :$
<NiamorGclvs93> every day*
<miturn> OMG it's long time I've been using linux, and now I see "Inside Windows Install" ?  Is it full featured option?
<OerHeks> !fr | NiamorGclvs93
<paulehoffman> I think I'm missing something obvious. If I attach a pluggable SATA device to the system after it is booted, how do I get Ubutu to rescan the devices and see it?
<ubottu> NiamorGclvs93: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ixion> miturn, yeah... Im using it now
<kkrauss> L3top, you are a wound a little tight my friend.  I was showing my appreciation and joking around with you, its all good.
<locoguano> need "Advanced Settings" for custom themes
<auronandace> gionnico: he asked if he can load a livecd just using the iso on the harddrive to
<auronandace> too
<miturn> ixion: what is filesystem then?
<kkrauss> L3top, again i sincerely appreciate your help.
<NiamorGclvs93> Thanks
<trism> jarek: the themes in System Settings/Appearance are hardcoded in 11.10-12.04, install gnome-tweak-tool to change the themes
<L3top> Thats why we are here kkrauss, to help... not be anal.
<Cedric2> hello!
<kkrauss> my final question is do newer versions actually run more efficiently?  Like with windows, sometimes its better to run older versions as they will run better, si that the same with ubuntu?
<wawowe> miturn: it's a large dummy file on the ntfs partition formatted to ext4 or whatever fs you choose
<ixion> miturn, tbh I havent looked to see what it does, but I presume it stores everything in a single file on the NTFS FS
<Cedric2> Usually new ubuntu vers have improved performance
<OerHeks> kkrauss old versions, old kernels
<L3top> kkrauss: in the case of unity, I would say absolutely not. This opinion does not make me popular.
<ixion> kkrauss, recent versions of Ubuntu have targeted boot performance etc and are much faster to boot
<Papamatti> Hellp
<Papamatti> Hello
<kkrauss> well I doubt unity will even run on my older machine, I will more than likely have to run 2d just like this laptop which is better hardware
<Cedric2> Unity? CHILDREN DONT WATCH THIS! (f*ck that sh*t) YOU WATCHED D:
<kkrauss> but once my services are set up and running
<Papamatti> I have a problem with the software-center and purchased software
<kkrauss> I am going to shutX off anywya
<Cedric2> I like gnome classic WAY more
<L3top> kkrauss: then I would go with the newer kernel.
<Jordan_U> !language | Cedric2
<ubottu> Cedric2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Cedric2> ok
<kkrauss> So I guess all this babbling has led me to this, install 12.04 desktop to old machine, download server packages, soemthing happens, shut off x, profit.
<Cedric2> : )
<paulehoffman> Bump: I think I'm missing something obvious. If I attach a pluggable SATA device to the system after it is booted, how do I get Ubutu to rescan the devices and see it?
<OerHeks> This is my bootchart, i think i shouldn't tweak more >> http://picpaste.com/oerpc-precise-20120516-1-0cFYcLY8.png
<Cedric2> So, the reason I came here:
<L3top> paulehoffman: define pluggable SATA device
<Cedric2> Is there a way to like... have a full-screen application running, but not covering the whole screen? (Small app in middle, black on the sides)
<kkrauss> L3top, out of curiosity are you familiar with how to set up network installs using ubuntu?
<ixion> !info mirrors
<ubottu> Package mirrors does not exist in precise
<paulehoffman> L3top: External SATA drive connected to a SATA connector on the motherboard. drop in a drive, turn it on.
<ixion> anyone know the URL to get list of mirrors
<paulehoffman> Works on reboot, but I don't want to reboot.
<L3top> paulehoffman: that sounds like an awesome way to blow things up.
<L3top> kkrauss: distributed installs? or setting up complicated networking?
<ixion> ooh https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<OerHeks> paulehoffman works only with a hotswap bay
<paulehoffman> L3top: that sounds sad. I was hoping there was a "rescan /sdx" style command.
<L3top> what OerHeks said
<paulehoffman> OerHeks: it is a hotswap bay, but there was nothing in the bay when I booted.
<kkrauss> L3top, in my lap at my university, we were able to boot off the network and install a plethora of operating systems
<chipotle_> how do i enter a shell and always have root privlieges? i am tired of entering sudo for each command...
<kkrauss> L3top, if I could set that up for myself that would be pretty cool but something tells me its not easy task
<Papamatti> I have a problem with reinstalling purchased software with the software-center after an upgrade from ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 !!!
<kkrauss> L3top, well for you maybe, bu not for me
<L3top> kkrauss: We do a lot of PXE booting, slim clients... but they have no HDs and we do not install... so none I am afraid.
<wawowe> paulehoffman: could try loading the kernel module for the drive
<Jordan_U> paulehoffman: Is this hotplugging working in another OS? Generally you shouldn't need to do anything to get a new device to show up.
<wylde> !netboot | kkrauss
<ubottu> kkrauss: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<keithb> chipotle_: sudo -s
<paulehoffman> wawowe: sounds OK. How?
<kkrauss> thanks wylde !
<chipotle_> keithb: thanks!
<wawowe> paulehoffman: or maybe check the init scripts and see how it's scanned in the first place on booting
<kkrauss> L3top, I see a minor problem with 12.04 desktop, its requires a gig of ram
<pino33> quasi amici
<L3top> kkrauss: as I said... I am not particularly fond. Try kubuntu. SOMEHOW it has become the lightweight alternative.
<wawowe> paulehoffman: boot up with it plugged in then do lsmod > plugged
<wylde> kkrauss: np, I run an LTSP here I use the lubuntu-desktop for the client machines :)
<paulehoffman> Basicially, I would love "rescan /dev/sdx and don't touch /dev/sdax, which are already running"
<OerHeks> paulehoffman, oke, i understood it was just a regular sata port , see > sudo partprobe  ( found @ http://serverfault.com/questions/5336/how-do-i-make-linux-recognize-a-new-sata-dev-sda-drive-i-hot-swapped-in-without  )
<wawowe> paulehoffman: then reboot with it unplugged and do lsmod > unplugged & diff plugged unplugged
<wawowe> &&*
<stars69> hi guys, how can i make desktop sharing application start on startup mode?
<paulehoffman> OerHeks: <reading>
<kkrauss> ahh overwhelmed again
<kkrauss> so I should ust kubuntu instead for my server?
<wawowe> paulehoffman: altho the module is probably built into the kernel so you may have to compile your own
<miturn> How is home folder encryption done? I was unable to select it during installation because of the underlaying tool crashes
<wawowe> paulehoffman: then again it ubuntu uses initramfs so maybe not
<L3top> hard to say definitively, I can only tell you that this is what I have done kkrauss
<Griz64> brother just updated his machine and now it refuses to boot, dropping him at a grub prompt. is there a good 'rescue URL' anyone can recommend that i use to help him over the phone?
<kkrauss> what is kubuntu exactly? im not familiar with it
<L3top> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<zyxon> miturn: Wow, really? It didn't crash using the first issue CD
<L3top> same backend, different front end kkrauss.
<kkrauss> ahhh
<wylde> kkrauss: it's ubuntu with the KDE desktop environment and toolsets.
<kkrauss> the front end is what makes it run more efficiently right?
<kkrauss> its nto going to matter once I turn x off
<zonetti> How can I "cat" a file into a variable in bash script?
<zyxon> cat 'filename' > $trololo iirc
<wylde> zonetti: doesn't sound like the proper method, but I don't really know. I bet the folks over in #bash would have some good ideas/tips for you.
<wawowe> Griz64: boot from the ubuntu installer and chroot, then run apt-get -f install
<zonetti> wylde, okay (meme face)
<kkrauss> wylde, at this piont I am wondering if i am better off just using ubuntu server and learning how to do everything through the shell
<ericP> without adding indicator to the panel, i have controls for wifi and bluetooth (in fact, two for bluetooth) but no volume control.
<ericP> running gnome-control-center gives me five buttons: Language Support, Ubuntu One, Additional drivers, Bluetooth, Printing.
<zyxon> zonetti: ^
<ericP> adding indicator gives me a button which mostly successfully runs `gnome-control-center sound`.
<zonetti> zyxon, ?
<Griz64> wawowe, got a good url for chroot'ing a ubuntu machine?
<ericP> i can't run that from the command line (could not find panel "sound").
<zyxon> zonetti: cat 'filename' > $trololo iirc
<wylde> kkrauss: that's what I used to do, now I have a thin-client setup next to this machine I use for connecting to my "server" heh
<yeehaw> zyxon: Something like: for i in `cat file`; do something with $i; done;
<kkrauss> wylde, thinclient?
<ericP> when i'm in that indicator-spawned control panel, i have the full complement of panels
<ondra>  ChickenCutlass run test Mike, but files are created with system user and group
<wylde> kkrauss: old pc that boots over the network from the server box.
<wawowe> Griz64: no but, from the boot disc: passwd && sudo su
<yeehaw> zyxon: Or in a script you could do: i=`cat filename`
<ericP> i'm using xfwm4 (though i recall it happening with other wms), with a fresh 12.04 install and an old home directory with old dot files from a 10.04
<paulehoffman> Nope, no happiness here. I'll give up and reboot. Thanks for the suggestions, though!
<kkrauss> wylde, once my server is set up im going to plug it right into my router and leave it alone, anything Ill need to do will be via ssh, so I should learn how to do everything through command line
<Jordan_U> zyxon: That will copy contents of "filename" to the file whose name is stored in $trololo.
<ericP> i can't run indicator all the time 'cause it gets in the way of my network controls (its network controles are impotent)
<wawowe> Griz64: no but, from the boot disc: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev; mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc; chroot /mnt
<wylde> kkrauss: absolutely, it's actually not that bad.
<kkrauss> I have definitely been overwhelmed by the knowledge people in here possess.  I am going to go to gym and then come back and try t his
<kkrauss> wylde, I saved the site you gave me, does that give me a simple way to install server off off one of my other pc's via the network so I dont have to burn a cd?
<kkrauss> wylde, you should have been here a while ago and seen waht my original plan was, I was going to install a virtual server then have vm's for each service I wanted lol
<wylde> kkrauss: it should cover it. My advice is to take your time, do a bit of research then work at implementing it.
<kkrauss> wylde, well if it is something complex I can simply burn a cd its not a huge deal
<wylde> kkrauss: it's not overly complex. (once you understand the process) :)
<kkrauss> heres an odd ball question, I finally got my nvidia driver working in 12.04 and it has a temperature censor.  my core temps dont go above 50c but my gpu temp is hovering at around 70c is that normal?  This is a laptop .
<eugenio_> buona sera mi occorre un consiglio su xubuntu a chi poso chiedere? grazie
<wylde> !it | eugenio_
<ubottu> eugenio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<yeehaw> kkrauss: What kind of videocard is it?
<kkrauss> nvidia geforce go 6100
<kkrauss> nightmare card to get working in ubuntu
<yeehaw> kkrauss: Since it's dedicated and in a laptop it should not be a problem
<eugenio_> grazie
<L3top> not really... you just need to apt-get install nvidia-glx-175 for it
<ubunlex> hello
<kkrauss> just seemed odd to me it was so much higher than my cpus
<kkrauss> ok gym time, be back to try and berak things!
<L3top> I believe... kkrauss if you can get me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA   on it
<ubunlex> some help to share files between os thanks
<L3top> I can tell you exactly what to do.
<yeehaw> L3top: He already has it working
<L3top> But I work with PCI Id's... not models...
<Griz64> wawowe, ran the "apt-get -f install" in the chroot'd environ and nada.
<L3top> oh... my bad.
<Edler> hey guys
<L3top> ty yeehaw
<yeehaw> L3top: :-)
<Edler> what's the default Mail Transfer Agent that comes in ubuntu 10.04lts
<ubunlex> hey guys new guy needs help
<ubunlex> with network please help
<wylde> !details | ubunlex
<ubottu> ubunlex: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ddn> hello, anybody has solved modem problems with ZTE usb mobile broadband?
<ubunlex> ok
<Sheldon42> ubunlex, What's the problem?
<wawowe> Griz64: check /var/log/dmesg
<guntbert> Edler: I don't think there is a default one, postfix is recommendable
<Edler> well i rented a cloud server
<Edler> installed php
<Griz64> wawowe, how would he go about just reinstalling grub2 ?
<Edler> tried mail() and it worked
<ubunlex> i installed samba, i  am emulating w7 on virtual machine, also i have a laptop but they dont see each other and not themself
<Edler> i'm assuming they had postfix already on ?
<guntbert> ddn: what kind of problems? what model?
<Griz64> wawowe, or would he want to do a dpkg-configure on it?
<wylde> !grub | Griz64
<ubottu> Griz64: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<yeehaw> Edler: Check if sendmail is installed
<wawowe> Griz64: from outside chroot: cat /etc/mtab /mnt/etc/mtab
<L3top> ubunlex: what VM
<wawowe> Griz64: from inside chroot: grub-install /dev/sda
<ubunlex> oracle vbox
<L3top> ubunlex: How did you setup the nic in setup?
<ubunlex> but i have two physical computers
<L3top> I thought the issue was making the vm install communicate with the others
<Kyle__> Anyone here used the webupd8team java ppa?  Just looking for experiences before adding it.
<L3top> I will re-read
<guntbert> !enter | ubunlex
<ubottu> ubunlex: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<L3top> !ppa | Kyle__
<ubottu> Kyle__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ubunlex> no actually i could transfer files once but then all disappear
<Kyle__> L3top: I know that part :) was just hoping someone here would have experience with it, positive or negative.
<ubunlex> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guntbert> Kyle__: I've read some not too happy comments about webupd8
<chiara> !list
<ubottu> chiara: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Patate> Plop ! =)
<L3top> Kyle__: you are breaking 3 guidelines in your query. This is a support channel, you are polling for opinions on unsupported repos in a support channel.
<ddn> hello, anybody has solved modem problems with ZTE usb mobile broadband?
<Kyle__> L3top: Sorry sorry.
<Patate> Rhoula
<chiara>  /msg ubottu !bot
<Kyle__> psst chiara, we can hook you up with some 1337 copies of octave and gimp.  They don't even need a liscence key!  Think of it as pre-hacked.
<guntbert> Kyle__: no off topic comments please
<gdawg522> hey what's going on
<yeehaw> gdawg522: 21:49  up 4 days,  9:31, 4 users, load averages: 0,37 0,18 0,16
<bbbbbbbb> how do i update gimp to 2.8?
<gdawg522> join #android-dev
<yeehaw> bbbbbbbb: sudo apt-get update -qq && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<guntbert> gdawg522: you need / as first character in the line
<bbbbbbbb> yeehaw: thx
<gdawg522> guntbert: thanks for the help
<gdawg522> first time in IRC
<Kyle__> bbbbbbbb: If it's in the repo, apt-get update;apt-get upgrade will update it.  if it's not in the repo yet, compile it, or find a PPA.
<gdawg522> we have to sit in an IRC channel for 30 minutes and observe traffic
<guntbert> ddn: I ask once more: what kind of problems? what model?
<guntbert> !ot | gdawg522
<ubottu> gdawg522: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bbbbbbbb> Kyle__: I don't know how to compile, do you know a PPA for 2.8?
<gdawg522> ubottu:  THnaks ill move there now
<ubottu> gdawg522: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gdawg522> i need a channel with a lot of traffic
<mnaser> I have an ubuntu VM (12.04) that keeps losing network connectivity for no reason… I don't see any errors or anything, it just stops (the vm is still runinng fine)
<guntbert> gdawg522: you are welcome to listen here - but restrict your comments to support
<ubunlex> help, network configuration, i am running samba but i cant transfer files or see the others computers please some help
<guntbert> ubunlex: are you talking about virtual machines?
<BlackMetalIvy> I have ubuntu 10.10 set up on an acer aspire one but network will not work on an hp mini netbook series?
<scottsim> Hi all, I've just installed 12.04 on a desktop with a dual monitor config, and the display manager only detects one monitor, and claims that it's a laptop. This is only in X11, the virtual terminals appear mirrored on both monitors. Any ideas how to fix this?
<ubunlex> no i have two physical machines desktop laptop
<Kyle__> bbbbbbbb: I don't, haven't looked for one.  err, holdon
<Kyle__> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nexu5> Hi
<T-Guy> Do you believe that all muslims are terrorists?
<keithb> scottsim: have you tried displays from system settings?
<Kyle__> bbbbbbbb: Look on that launchpad page ubottu just posted.  I think you can search there
<yeehaw> !offtopic > T-Guy
<ubottu> T-Guy, please see my private message
<Galvatron> To safely revert the changes made by a PPA one must installed a program called "ppa-purge"
<scottsim> keithb: That's where I'm looking -- it just shows one of the monitors, and identifies it as a laptop.
<L3top> ubunlex: You have described 3 machines, one is running ubuntu (version?) with a win7 install in VM, and another machine, which you have not specified. You refer to all as one, or other. We need details to try and help you.
<bbbbbbbb> Kyle__: alright, thanks!
<irule> hi, I am having trouble with a network that get internet from a cable company, all secured websites timeout their DNS, plus most non-secured wenbsites also timeout DNS, how may I fix this?
<xangua> yeehaw: not really something for here of ot, don't feed the troll
<yeehaw> xangua: Point taken :-)
<irule> I tried 8.8.8.8 but it is being blocked by the cable company
<keithb> scottsim: so clicking on on detect displays doesn't help?
<kwixson_> None of the online tutorials are making any sense to me... How do I bridge a wireless connection to an Ethernet connection?
<twister_> Since upgrading to 12.04, I can't mount Windows shares -- even though I can access them through smbclient.
<yeehaw> scottsim: Did you install a Graphics driver
<scottsim> keithb: Nope :-(
<amikrop> Hello. Is the auto-hide lancher option supposed to make the left column-like launcher disappear until you mouse-over it?
<amikrop> Because it doesn't.
<amikrop> It just makes its background somewhat transparent
<Kyle__> Humm.  Do you need to recycle a box for apt-get remove to remove old versions of java?
<ubunlex> i have two machines: desktop ubuntu 12.04 and laptop ubuntu 12.04 i want to transfer files between them principally, i can forget about virtual machine thats not important right now
<keithb> scottsim: is it an Nvidia card? I have a machine with one and I have to use the Nvida display tool...
<amikrop> It still gets in the way (it is over) of my maximized windows
<amikrop> How can I make it disappear?
<scottsim> yeehaw: Not explicitly, only the ones that come with the distro by default.
<amikrop> I mean, when I maximize a window I don't want the launcher to e over it
<scottsim> keithb: It is a nvidia card. I'll try the tool and let you know -- thanks!
<kwixson_> I tried installing Firestarter as some sites suggested, but it didn't work.
<yeehaw> scottsim: Check 'Additional drivers' in prefernes
<amikrop> Or at least the window should maximize until the laucher and not under it
<Kyle__> ubunlex: an easy way would be to install openssh-server on both, and scp the files between them.  It's not like mounting a network drive, but it's easy.
<amikrop> If not over it
<ubunlex> Kyle_ thanks
<L3top> Kyle__: I would expect apt-get autoremove would work...
<twister_> Using the same credentials file, I can use smbclient and it connects -- but mount.cifs or mount.smbfs fails with mount error 13 "Permission denied"
<scottsim> keithb, yeehaw: The nvidia tool did the trick. Thanks! :)
<yeehaw> amikrop: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9865/how-can-i-configure-unitys-launcher-auto-hide-behavior/106673#106673
<Kyle__> L3top: Me too, but the javaws from openjdk-6-jre is still there.
<yeehaw> amikrop: Did you try the slider?
<keithb> scottsim: np, glad it worked
<L3top> interesting Kyle__. I guess you should try purging it.
<yeehaw> twister_: Also with sduo ?
<yeehaw> twister_: sudo
<twister_> I've also tried browsing in nautilus, using "connect to server", and configuring fusesmb and smbnetfs... all fail with "permission denied".
<twister_> yeehaw, yes, I was using sudo as appropriate in each case.
<amikrop> yeehaw: I turned auto-hide on, but all it did was make the launcher's background transparent. It never makes it hide and it gets in the way of my maximized windows :S
<yeehaw> amikrop: Do you have the sensitivity on high?
<amikrop> yeehaw: no it's on default
<yeehaw> amikrop: Try putting it the highest
<ddn> hi guntbert saw not your message
<Gardel_> hi, since I upgraded to 12.04, the keyboard layout option to add the Esperanto circumflexes doesn't work anymore, do someone know something about this issue?
<amikrop> yeehaw: nothing, it never disappears
<ddn> guntbert: used to work long time ago, now I am in 12.10 and is not recognized by network manager
<Kyle__> L3top: Oooh.  Interesting.  icedtea-7-plugin requires icedtea-netx, which provides a copy of java-6 javaws.
<alphanum> Hello
<alphanum> Where would I go to ask a question related to Photoshop?
<Galvatron> ddn: What 12.10? Alpha 1 is not even released yet.
<guntbert> ddn: 12.10? then #ubuntu+1
<yeehaw> amikrop: You could try this: http://askubuntu.com/a/43708
<ddn> ubuntu 12.04 sorry
<mnaser> I am using 12.04 LTS VM and I am losing network connectivity for no reason at all.. it just disappears, any clues?  Syslog doesn't point to anything at all
<abcminiuser> Hey all
<L3top> I remember that now that you mention it Kyle__. Good investigating.
<abcminiuser> Just tried to run a app downloaded from a site under latest Ubuntu x86, but I get "unexpected reloc type in static binary"
<abcminiuser> Any ideas?
<yeehaw> mnaser: What platform?
<mnaser> yeehaw: The hypervisor used is Xen
<guntbert> ddn: what happens?
<mnaser> yeehaw: Running latest everything, had the same issue with 2.x kernel and 3.x -- updating once again now
<yeehaw> mnaser: Do you have the same issue with a different VM?
<Kyle__> L3top: I wonder if it makes a difference... I mean java6 is gone, so it'll be running java 6's webstart binary against java7.. Humm.
<amikrop> yeehaw: gconf-editor does not run. I just click on it and nothing happens
<ddn> guntbert: the modem is not listed/recognized by network manager to connect
<mnaser> yeehaw: yes, few other Ubuntu VMs facing the same exact issues, however CentOS/Windows ones don't lose anything
<L3top> I don't know that it will... it may in fact be hardcoded to 6 due to some change.
<yeehaw> amikrop: In the terminal
<L3top> I would investigate further.
<Galvatron> abcminiuser: What app and from which website? A *.deb package from outside the official repos once erased my entire HDD (it had a certain script inside).
 * Kyle__ nods
<yeehaw> mnaser: So it's definitly Ubuntu or the combination of Xen and ubuntu
<abcminiuser> Galvatron, it's the official Atmel AVR toolchain, a variant of GCC
<guntbert> ddn: is it shown by lsusb?
<ddn> guntbert: yes
<mnaser> yeehaw: aware of that, just don't know where to go, I've mostly used CentOS so i dont know :x
 * L3top is afk
<abcminiuser> Galvatron, not a deb, but a gz I've extracted out and added to my path - I chmod +x'd the bin files
<ZaNeIuM> what dose the -r in 'cp -r file.sh .' do?
<abcminiuser> ZaNeIuM, recursive
<ddn> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/TSaLiTKt
<guntbert> ddn: one simple solution I used:  after plugging it in it was recognized as a CD, so I typed     eject sr1, waited a little and could connect
<ZaNeIuM> co it would copy eveything in a folder
<guntbert> ddn: if I remember correctly thats the same I did use
<amikrop> yeehaw: the laucher did not hide (and never does) but at least that started causing the auto-hide option when I get it to Off, to make maximized windows until the launcher, and not under it
<ddn> guntbert: will try, however is not listed as a cd
<yeehaw> mnaser: I don't have hand ons experience with Xen, but I'll try a search. What's the type it emulates
<twister_> Anyone on with Samba expertise?
<amikrop> yeehaw: so it didn't really fix the never hiding launcher problem, but at least I can see the whole of my maximized windows
<guntbert> ddn: you can open another terminal, type there   tailf /var/log/syslog     and watch what happens
<amikrop> yeehaw: should I file a bug then?
<ndee> hi there, how can it be that the process "portmap" uses around 20% of the available memory? (16GB)
<xxiao> after dd to a disk, it seems umount will not guarantee the write to the disk, instead sync will, correct?
<yeehaw> amikrop: You could, but you should reproduce it on a clean install first really
<xxiao> as dd bypasses the filesystem so umount might not work reliably?
<amikrop> yeehaw: I am on a clean install
<mnaser> yeehaw: i believe it doesnt emulate something in specific, it uses the xen networking driver
<Mischinka> This is an odd question but does anyone know how to unlock a blackberry?
<Mischinka> lol
<twister_> ndee: some versions of NFS utilize portmap.  Are you using NFS file shares?
<ikonia> Mischinka: it's offtopic in here
<ikonia> please don't ask
<farkerhaiku> apologies for asking again, my laptop power died.  how would you go about adding the global menu if you decide to use a different window manager like fluxbox?  I've written a python app to read the entries supplied by the ubuntumenuproxy (like file, edit, help, etc), but I'm not seeing how to enable hiding the menu in applications.
<ndee> twister_: no.
<ddn> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/5QR8QzEc
<Mischinka> ikonia: sorry
<ikonia> not a problem
<yeehaw> mnaser: This could be useful: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/728519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 728519 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bridged Guests losing network connectivity under non-ubuntu Xen after upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04" [Medium,Won't fix]
<twister_> ndee: I don't know then, not sure what else uses it.  It's kinda outdated...
<mnaser> yeehaw: read through that same post not long ago and wontfix and doesnt look like anything was created
<guntbert> ddn: I've seen that, thats why I said it is the same as mine :-)
<Kyle__> twister_: ndee: I beleive nfsv3 over tcp doesn't need it.
<ndee> twister_: I'm running just a LAMP installation actually. Is there a way to see, what is exactly accessing portmap?
<yeehaw> mnaser: Did you read this too? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=631102 It's debian but that doesn't really matter
<ubottu> Debian bug 631102 in xen-hypervisor-4.0-amd64 "xen: Xen guests on Squeeze lose networking randomly" [Important,Open]
<ddn> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/LeV8JLGE
<Z_God> I'm using unity for the first time and I get this: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-_jFNgoV2lZA/T7QKmWfk2OI/AAAAAAAAAy0/4a3BGqj8MLA/s902/Schermafdruk+van+2012-05-16+22%3A12%3A52.png
<amikrop> yeehaw: I cannot file a bug, ubuntu-bug says development for Precise is over so I should work this through with technical support. What should I do?
<Z_God> does anybody know why this stuff at the top is all duplicated?
<twister_> ndee: Not sure.  That's not an area I'm familiar with.
<Z_God> I don't need it twice
<yeehaw> mnaser: Are using the free version or the Supported version?
<ndee> so strange, mysql is using 4GB, apache 2GB and portmap also 2GB
<mnaser> yeehaw: using xen 3.4 but centos dom0
<yeehaw> mnaser: I'm sorry, but since I have no experience with Xen (only VMWare and Hyperv), I can't really give any good advice on where too lok
<yeehaw> mnaser: look
<mnaser> yeehaw: no problem.. I understand, I'll try to do some more research
<xangua> Z_God: this may help http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<yeehaw> mnaser: success!
<guntbert> ddn: I remember that part  too, but eventually it did "take" - I have not tried it in 12.04 though
<Z_God> xangua: thanks I tried it, it reloaded things but the double stuff is still there
<eFfeM> hi, anyone any idea how i can get the insserv executable in precise? it is not in the package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/insserv/filelist
<mnaser> yeehaw: ill let you know regardless
<ddn> guntbert: it used to work long time ago, however I have updated and now...
<guntbert> ddn: sorry, then - I will have to try soon
<farkerhaiku> how would you go about adding the global menu if you decide to use a different window manager like fluxbox?  I've written a python app to read the entries supplied by the ubuntumenuproxy (like file, edit, help, etc), but I'm not seeing how to enable hiding the menu in applications (the menu shows up twice - once in my app and once in the app that was started)
<Peri_> Hello, I have a late 2011 macbook pro 13 inch. I have installed ubuntu 12.04 and it tells me the firmware is missing for the wireless to work. can someone help me fix this/
<L3top> Peri_: is this the bcm 4133?
<L3top> er...
<guntbert> ddn: I have a slightly different one: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 19d2:0015 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM, and it still seems to work
<Peri_> L3top: I am not sure what that means. How do I check?
<L3top> 4331?
<L3top> Peri_: lspci | grep Wireless
<wilee-nilee> Peri_, run lspci in the terminal and tell us the card
<wilee-nilee> Peri_, L3top command is more precise
<OerHeks> Peri_, this guide should still work > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Oneiric
<Peri_> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 02) 04:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): LSI Corporation FW643 PCI Express 1394b Controller (PHY/Link) (rev 08)
<bonny> mongo: Are you here?
<L3top> can I call em or can I call em?
<yeehaw> L3top: nice
<Guest73757> How do i install flashplugin on ubuntu 12.04
<Peri_> L3top: is that information correct?
<yeehaw> Guest73757: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flash-player
<L3top> Peri_: that card does not claim to be supported by the bcm driver. I will try and google any answer to this, but most have given up before I  can get a working solution
<Peri_> oh, okay. thanks L3top
<OerHeks> L3top, Peri_ , the usr gives the mac info with ppa suited for your bcm >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Oneiric
<OerHeks> *usr/url
<Guest73757> Unable to locate flashplayer package
<Guest73757> wait i didnt update
<yeehaw> Guest73757: sorry, I meant sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<L3top> ah... thanks OerHeks, I knew it involved a PPA, but didn't realize you had already given the link.
<kevin__> Hi. have just installed 12.10 upgrade and thunderbird does not see and of my email configs, mint 10.12 etc are all fine any ideas
<Guest73757> That wont work
<Guest73757> someone told me i think it was mongo
<Guest73757> said  i haev to get rid of some ppa
<yeehaw> Guest73757: What output does it give?
<xangua> yeehaw: Guest73757: sudo apt-get instal flashplugin-installer
<Guest73757> Im not sure..
<L3top> Guest73757: Try and keep your replies to a single line... what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Guest73757> 12.04
<BurritoBazooka> Hi, my friend installed Ubuntu last night (he has Windows too on the same computer). He has a problem with GRUB - it says 'no such partition' and then goes to grub rescue. What would cause this? He says he set Ubuntu's partition as active after installing. Would that cause GRUB to become confused?
<xangua> kevin__: mint is not supported here
<kevin__> I am on gnome 12>10 upgrade
<Guest73757> Can someone send me link for paste ubuntu
<L3top> !info flashplugin-installer | Guest73757
<ubottu> Guest73757: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.235ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Guest73757> so i can show u
<robin_debspace> Hello everyone!
<L3top> !pastebin | Guest73757
<ubottu> Guest73757: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest73757> http://paste.ubuntu.com/991311/
<Guest73757> Thats it right there
<L3top> why are you using a PPA for flash Guest73757?
<Guest73757> What?
<Guest73757> It worked in earlier versions
<ddn> guntbert:
<newbied3m0n> alguno que controle backtrack
<robin_debspace> OK… So I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my MacBook Pro and got it dual booting with Mac OS just fine, and all seems to work… However, I'm having an issue with the wireless LAN chipset as it seems. It was identified as a Broadcom device, however the Network Manager and nm-tool indicate that there is no firmware. I already tried running sudo apt-get install fw-43-install which worked at first, but then stated that an unsupported chipset was found
<L3top> Flash is in the main repo Guest73757.
<yeehaw> Guest73757: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install  flashplugin-installer
<xangua> newbied3m0n: /join #backtrack-linux
<Guest73757> I did that already
<BurritoBazooka> if I set a partition as active after the Ubuntu installer is complete, would it cause the UUID to change and then GRUB to be confused?
<Guest73757> my youtube still said missing plugins..
<L3top> Guest73757: as yeehaw said... but I would get rid of those ppas
<yeehaw> Guest73757: No you did not
<Guest73757> How do i get rid of those?
<ddn> guntbert: now this worked, but is a shame is not more transparent https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/891307 smiki comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 891307 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "usb_modeswitch does not recognize ZTE 19d2:0031 modem " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> Guest73757, restart your browser after install
<yeehaw> Guest73757: You installed flash-player, not flashplugin-installer
<Galvatron> robin_debspace: Pastebin the output of "lspci" nad "lsusb"
<xangua> Guest73757: that ppa has not been maintained a long time, and it's no longer necesary (the PPA web itself says it...)
<Guest73757> Trust me i haev tried
<yeehaw> Guest73757: flash-player does not exist
<Guest73757> Mongo told me to get rid of ppa or something
<L3top> robin_debspace: seems to be the day for that problem. Check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Oneiric
<Guest73757> My bad
<Guest73757> It works now
<belgianguy> hi, I have this odd screen distortion whenever I boot
<belgianguy> http://imgur.com/R1bEb
<Guest73757> How come it didnt work yesterday
<Guest73757> He told me samething
<guntbert> ddn: I agree that it is tiresome - but an glad that you got it sorted :)
<L3top> !enter | Guest73757
<ubottu> Guest73757: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<belgianguy> it happens between the login screen and the showing of the desktop
<robin_debspace> L3top: Oh, so I'm not the first? Cool :-) OK, will check that site, thanks!
<ddn> guntbert: me too, really, good bye
<newan> it is possible to show the networkspeed in the thunar filebrowser on xubuntu 12.04
<Peri_> I am not able to do this step: Create or edit the file /etc/pm/config.d/modules and make sure the wireless modules (b43 and bcma) are blacklisted:   SUSPEND_MODULES="b43 bcma"
<Peri_> what do I do?
<stars69> hi guys, I installed tcl8.4 packagr but missing some files, does someone have this files by change splite3/libtclsqlite3.so
<trism> stars69: install libsqlite-tcl
<trism> stars69: sorry libsqlite3-tcl
<dimitri> i have a problem with winff with ubuntu 12.04 64.... the message is : Undefined constant or missing '(' in 'mv0'
<Peri_> OerHeks I need your help
<stars69> trism, thanks
<dimitri> i installed only winff   ....some lib lost ?
<StFS> Hi. I just installed a package with apt-get and it went fine, however, when I open aptitude it notifies me of dependency issues. Is there an apt command that analyses the dependencies and reports what is broken?
<martian> How can I check what version of mod_autoindex is shipped with ubuntu's apache package?
<OerHeks> Peri_, open terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/pm/config.d/modules
<robin_debspace> L3top: Thanks again for that link, I think this should help me to get it working! Just one thing, what backport do I have to use for Precise? Is it the same or a different one?
<OerHeks> Peri_, look for those modules and put # in front of that/those lines
<Peri_> What do you mean look for the modules
<Peri_> where do I find them?
<OerHeks> Peri_, if that file doesn't exist, make one and fill it with SUSPEND_MODULES="b43 bcma"
<stars69> trism, libsqlite3-tcl is already the newest version.
<stars69> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 93 not upgraded.
<stars69> I can't find that
<Peri_> OerHeks: I have done that, am I supposed to install anything here? Then install the linux-backports-modules-cw-3.2-oneiric-generic or, if you have the pae kernel installed, the linux-backports-modules-cw-3.2-oneiric-generic-pae package.
<duckxx> when apt-get install pear .. i get a 404 error:   http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/5375/croppercapture188.jpg   -- how do i go about resolving this? do i have to update my package index ?
<duckxx> apt-get is like the apple app store right? just want to make sure..
<OerHeks> Peri_, yes, according to that page
<Peri_> OerHeks: How do I do that. I tried the sudo apt-get install command, but it failed
<trism> stars69: then the library is at /usr/lib/tcltk/sqlite3/libtclsqlite3.so
<Friel> Is it possible to play Steam games on Ubuntu that have been downloaded through Steam? Can only find guides that use an ISO or DVD.
<e2b04836> Friel: do you have steam installed?
<Friel> e2b04836: yep
<OerHeks> Peri_, ah, first enable backports in software sources
<whickey15> Im interested in Squid Proxy. Does squid cache websites?
<mackneye> is there ever the problem of filenames being too long in ubuntu? (i know it happens in Windows)
<e2b04836> whickey15: yes, squid can be configured to cache
<yeehaw> mackneye: nope
<Peri_> OerHeks: I am in the software sources but i dont see anything called backports
<mackneye> thanks yeehaw
<auronandace> !backports | Peri_
<ubottu> Peri_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<wilee-nilee> Peri_, 3rd tab
<OerHeks> Peri_, see the tab updates
<T-Guy> I can't open torrent:// magnet links with my torrent client, Transmission ?!
<aemaeth> !whoopsie
<Peri_> OerHeks:backport is already enabled
<Logan_> !info whoopsie | aemaeth
<ubottu> aemaeth: whoopsie (source: whoopsie-daisy): Ubuntu crash database submission daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.32 (precise), package size 25 kB, installed size 107 kB
<aemaeth> Logan_: thanks, that was unsettling to see
<T-Guy> I can't open torrent:// magnet links with my torrent client, Transmission ?!
<whickey15> e2b04386: thanks, Im looking through the config file, is there something that needs to be uncommented? or a section that needs config?
<e2b04836> !patience | T-Guy
<ubottu> T-Guy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Xpl01t> !ls $a in \mathbb{Z}^{*}_q \mbox{;  } T_A = g^a$
<ubottu> Xpl01t: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xpl01t> wtf ;(
<Xpl01t> !l $a in \mathbb{Z}^{*}_q \mbox{;  } T_A = g^a$
<ubottu> Xpl01t: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Logan_> Xpl01t: Stop that, please.
<Xpl01t> !l $a in \mathbb{Z}^{*} \mbox{;  } T_A = g^a$
<ubottu> Xpl01t: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xpl01t> !l $a in \mathbb{Z}_q \mbox{;  } T_A = g^a$
<ubottu> Xpl01t: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yeehaw> Could someone ban him?
<e2b04836> whickey15: i'm not entirely sure try the squid wiki
<whickey15> sure while I search, i just wanted to send out the question again: has anyone configured squid proxy to cache sites for their internal network?
<eFfeM> guys any idea where I can find the insserv program? installed the package but it does not seem to be there any more; used to be in /sbin in 11.10
<eFfeM> not there in 12.04
<fully_human> Hello.  In curl if I'm outputting to a file, how do I tell curl to update the file.  I only see an append option and I'm afraid that'll append the downloaded file all over again.
<fully_human> *update the file?
<fully_human> Like if I'm curling "ABCDEFG," and I stop it after "F" and restart, will my downloaded file look like "ABCDEFABCDEFG?"
<e2b04836> eFfeM: try 'which insserv'
<eFfeM> e2b04836: which does not return anything, insserv package is installed, whereis insserv lists files
<eFfeM> e2b04836: package list: ./html/lib/platform.rb
<eFfeM> oops wrong paste
<eFfeM> e2b04836: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/insserv/filelist
<eFfeM> oneiric filelist has /sbin/insserv: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/insserv/filelist
<giga2> is there anyone here that might help with a problem
<wawowe> what's the problem
<giga2> I have downloaded and installed ubuntu 12.04 32 bit I have tried to install the game called five or more but when I click on it nothing happens
<OerHeks> giga2 oke, select the gameboard en go up to the top panel, and choose Game > New
<phy1729> Is there an fairly easy way to make a ubuntu-desktop install a ubuntu-server install?
<OerHeks> giga2, it does not auto-start
<giga2> It shows as being installed
<StreetBall> hi phy1729, have you try to google for some meta-package?
<StreetBall> i know that there are some meta-packages for "transform" from Ubuntu, to Xubuntu, to Kubuntu, but i never google for the analog for server
<phy1729> StreetBall: there is a meta package iirc but how does one remove it?
<StreetBall> in any case, might be an issue for disabling the ctrl+f7 desktop session, which provide graphical login.
<wawowe> phy1729: install which ever servers you need, openssh-server, mysql-server, apache
<wawowe> phy1729: and apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop; apt-get --purge autoremove
<phy1729> Well I'd like to get rid of all the desktop cruft too
<StreetBall> and also, wireless connections managed by the network control panel need to be set up via boot scripts
<phy1729> StreetBall: it's all wired
<wawowe> && i mean
<phy1729> wawowe: thanks will try tonight
<StreetBall> that saves a lot of fightin', phy1729
<phy1729> yep it's our gateway / other linux server things box but the previous admin decided to put desktop on it
<giga2> OerHeks the game never opens from dash to even get to the game board
<StreetBall> it's a pretty "neat and recent" pc? If the answer is "no", maybe it's time to get "trained" for configuring a better and more recent version..
<StreetBall> in any case, phy1729, maybe a deep clean for packages can be done with aptitude
<phy1729> trained mening?
<phy1729> It's fairly old but I don't think I have another box handy that supports 3x1GE cards
<StreetBall> means that maybe should be a nice idea to start with another pc for "replicate" services done from your gateway
<StreetBall> yikes!
<StreetBall> 3x1gb cards?
<StreetBall> quite a lot of bandwith
<phy1729> yep it's quite nice
<StreetBall> have you got faster-than-100mbps internet connection?
<phy1729> well two are external one internal
<phy1729> we do indeed
<phy1729> being in college is nice like that
 * StreetBall thinks that italian ISP sucks...
<StreetBall> in any case...
<StreetBall> i linkd you the list of Ubuntu metaPackages
<StreetBall> maybe removing the one for your desktop version will remove also the "graphical crap"
<phy1729> I'll try tonight to minimize user downtime
<StreetBall> it's always a good advice... be careful and plan a lot of "moves" before doing them
<StreetBall> and also: backup, sir!
<phy1729> always always backup
<arno__> Hi, Is it possible to install ubuntu from windows
<arno__> I've read about wubi, but it looks like it does not remove windows.
<StreetBall> arno__, you want to remove windows, are you sure?
<ikonia> arno__: no,
<arno__> StreetBall: yep, I'm sure
<wawowe> arno__: you could use a wubi install to chainload tinycore or another toram system, then install from there
<StreetBall> so, arno__, you need to boot from the CD or pendrive, than you have to delete existings partions on you hard drive, then you will remove windows and can install ubuntu/whatever you want into your hard drive
<arno__> StreetBall: problem is I forgot my usb key
<StreetBall> try with a CD...
<arno__> I don't have one
<StreetBall> no way out, as far as i know, arno__
<StreetBall> ...
<StreetBall> is your pc a laptop?
<arno__> yes
<StreetBall> maybe you can use an SD Card..
<wawowe> arno__: i've done what i just suggested, in a similar situation
<arno__> wawowe: how would I install from tinycore ?
<StreetBall> some laptops can boot from the card reader
<arno__> can I debootstrap or something ?
<StreetBall> ...
<wawowe> arno__: you would use gparted to resize the ntfs partition so you have about 5gb of space, then copy the filesystem from the wubi file into it after you format it
<arno__> StreetBall: I have no device at all..
<wawowe> arno__: then change it a little and install grub
<wawowe> arno__: finally delete the windows partition and expand into
<wawowe> it
<StreetBall> sorry, wawowe, but there's a little bug for me...
<StreetBall> Does wubi write the linux filesystem into an NTFS file or am I wrong?
<wawowe> it writes it into a file that's on the ntfs partition, yeah
<ThePaRaDoX> ./j help
<ThePaRaDoX> dfas
<ThePaRaDoX> sorry
<StreetBall> ok... how can gParted safely resize the NTFS partition while Ubuntu is running from WUBI?
<wawowe> like a virtual machine
<wawowe> ubuntu isn't running from wubi
<StreetBall> but from tinycore?
<wawowe> yeah
<wawowe> or something similar that runs completely in ram
<wawowe> you'd extract the initramfs and the kernel from the iso and put them in the wubi install
<xiu21> anybody good with figuring out why email might be getting rejected? :
<xiu21> Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error. The error that the other server returned was: 550 550 #5.1.0 Address rejected. (state 13).
<StreetBall> the remote server don't accept email
<farkerhaiku> using a different window manager and trying to get the global menu to work: i figured out that the "gtk-shell-shows-menubar" signal returns different values when using fluxbox vs ubuntu's window manager, so i'm wondering if anyone knows where ubuntu sets that in the GtkSettings object... is it set when unity-2d-panel is started?
<ubuntunobody> hi, ubuntuone-installer hangs (python related?) is this normal for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<arno__> will that not work instead https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows#The_netboot_approach ?
<lion22> is anyone here running on anonymous-os
<wawowe> lion22: haha that openbsd thing?
<lion22> ya
<Resistance> !offtopic | lion22, that's not necessarily on-topic for this room
<wawowe> probably not, i don't think they ever worked on it again after the first release, plus it's a live cd
<ubottu> lion22, that's not necessarily on-topic for this room: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lion22> ok i know i just wanted to know if one of u were
<stars69> i just d/led thhis file what is the cmd to install it anyone libsqlite3-0_3.7.9-2ubuntu1_i386.deb?
<Resistance> stars69:  that should be in the repos...
<StreetBall> stars69, try to do sudo apt-get install libsqlite -f
<StreetBall> sorry...
<StreetBall> libsqlite3 -f
<Resistance> stars69:  any reason you downloaded it instead of doing apt-get install on that?
<stars69> is said i already has this installed, bit it wasn't
<beatiful_sora> hello, can i ask a question
<stars69> all i need is this file libtclsqlite3.so
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: no
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: why
<ikonia> beatiful_sora: of course you can
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: :p
<beatiful_sora> ikonia: thank you very much
<ikonia> wawowe: do not miss-lead people like that, it's a support channel
<stars69> Resistance, can you check see if u have this file for me plz?
<beatiful_sora> okay my question is: my son set me up ubuntu and i phoned him with a problem, he said, go on "irc link" he placed on my desktop
<beatiful_sora> and ask the question there
<Resistance> stars69:  try `sudo apt-get install libsqlite3-tcl` without the ` characters
<stars69> Resistance,  Done
<stars69> E: Unable to locate package libsqlite3
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: ask away :)
<Resistance> stars69:  wrong package
<Resistance> do what i specifically said
<StreetBall> what a piece of silly son, beatiful_sora ...
<filwit> hi
<indian> any one please tell how to disable compiz in 12.04
<stars69> Resistance,  yes what i did  sudo apt-get install libsqlite3 -f
<stars69> Reading package lists... Done
<stars69> Building dependency tree
<stars69> Reading state information... Done
<stars69> E: Unable to locate package libsqlite3
<beatiful_sora> so my question is: why when my other son has used the laptop, he has open a black screen he has typed 'sudo rm-rf', and now it won't go away
<FloodBot1> stars69: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Resistance> stars69:  you didnt read
<StreetBall> stars69, try with "sudo apt-get remove libsqlite3 && sudo apt-get install libsqlite3"
<beatiful_sora> and he says he has done samething funny but won't tell me what it is, what is this and how do i get rid of it, it is annoying
<Resistance> stars69:  try `sudo apt-get install libsqlite3-tcl` without the ` characters
<filwit> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04, and am wondering if installing a .emerald theme is possible
<Resistance> StreetBall:  no, the package with that file is libsqlite3-tcl
<Resistance> on precise
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: do you mean "sudo rm -rf /"
<Resistance> !danger | wawowe
<ubottu> wawowe: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Resistance> !ops
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: that is the correct one
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<StreetBall> okay Resistance, bench time for me :)
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: that's bad
<stars69> Resistance,  did that many time, it doens istall
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: do you know how to get rid of it, the black screen won't go away. it has a flashing black line
<filwit> can I install a .emerald theme on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Resistance> IdleOne:  sorry, i misread what they said, seeing that command gets a... response... since its a dangerous command
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: sorry if this is a silly question
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: try hitting "ctrl+alt+f3"
<Resistance> stars69:  what's the ***EXACT COMMAND*** you're using, and which ubuntu are you on
<Resistance> and what errors do you get
<ikonia> beatiful_sora: hang fire there for a moment please
<beatiful_sora> ikonia: hang fire?
<ikonia> beatiful_sora: hold on
<ikonia> beatiful_sora: you didn't type anyhing wawowe said did you ?
<stars69> 12.04 let me paste it to your PM
<beatiful_sora> ikonia: okay thank you :)
<beatiful_sora> ikonia: i have not
<filwit> 12.04 work with .emerald themes?
<Resistance> !pastebin | stars69
<ubottu> stars69: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Known_problems> how to enable the location bar in Nautilus, for manual insertion of paths ?
<ikonia> beatiful_sora: ok, great, I susgest getting helping but ignoreing wawowe he won't be in the channel any more
<filwit> Known_problems: Go(menu)>Location, or Ctrl-L
<wylde> !emerald | filwit
<ubottu> filwit: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Known_problems> filwit, thanks
<beatiful_sora> ikonia: okay where has wawowe gone?
<filwit> ubottu: okay, thank you for the info
<ubottu> filwit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<filwit> lol
<filwit> wylde: thank you for the info
<wylde> filwit: np :)
<beatiful_sora> is anyone able to help me with my prolem?
<toxster> Hi, i upgraded a box to 12.04 today, and moved my udev rules.d 70-persistent-usb.rules, basically its a FTDI adapter which should create a symlink, but its not working on 12.04, any changes i've missed?
<beatiful_sora> is someone able to help me with my problem? i still have flashing white line, black 'window' with rm-rf, my son has done this and i do not know how to close
<beatiful_sora> he keeps laughing and saying it is a joke
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: does ctrl+alt+f3 give you a new screen?
<toxster> bah! missed carriage return when i pasted
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: i was told not to press crtl alt f 3
<toxster> sigh.
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: by ikonia
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: that was a misunderstanding
<ikonia> beatiful_sora: it was my mistake, apologies
<beatiful_sora> ikonia: okay thank you
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: what will this do?
<schultza> has bitchx been dropped from the packages list?
<wylde> !find bitchx
<ubottu> File bitchx found in epic4-script-lice, xemacs21-basesupport
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: it should open another tty that may allow you to login
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: okay thank you, what it is a tty?
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: a terminal
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: ah okay thank you
<schultza> so it was remerged with the epic.. ok
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: okay i have press this, no visible change, is this correct
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: you said you see a white blinking line?
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: unless there was a ton of stuff in the home directory, the install is most likely destroyed
<MrKeuner> wawowe, I would make him delete that command first
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: try ctrl+c
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: yes, the white blinking line, above it says, 'sudo rm -rf', then window is titled 'sora@sora-laptop'
<xiamx> what should i do if i want to apply a mainstream patch to a package on my local machine?
<halakar> hey guise - is there a quick way to disable the compositing effects in 12.04?  I fear that having compositing enabled might degrade the performance of games under WINE
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: does it say "rm -rf" or "rm -rf /"
<MrKeuner> xiamx, is patch applied to a newer version of the package by package maintainer?
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: 'rm -rf /' with a slash
<moha85> So I have a probleme: I have windows 7 in my pc and I installed ubuntu 12.04. So when I start the computer I don't see the windows partition in the grub menu. I need help, PLEASE!
<wylde> halakar: log in usind unity2D
<wylde> using*
<halakar> wylde, I'm an Ubuntu n00b.  How do I do that?
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: do you mean to press ctrl+c in the sora@sora-laptop?
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: yes
<xiamx> MrKeuner, no same as the current version maintained in precise
<wylde> halakar: at the ligin screen you click the ubuntu symbol and select unity2D
<wylde> login*
<wylde> geez, I have illiterate fingers today. >.<
<halakar> i shall try that now.  do you think that's a good practice for when i want to run games, especially using WINE?
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: wawowe you have accomplished it! i have pressed ctrl+c in the sora@sora-laptop and now the line is gone, now it says 'sora@sora-laptop' and some symbols! thank you!
<wylde> halakar most likey
<halakar> brb
<wylde> likely* ...
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: it's not over yet
<xiamx> MrKeuner, any advise?
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: how do you mean
<e2b04836> wawowe: do we know if the command was actually executed yet?
<MrKeuner> xiamx, I would wait for the package maintainer to apply the mainstream patch and do apt-get dist-update. If urgent, you have to download the source for that package and apply the patch to the source and compile the package
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: unless that the command was running on a timer before it happend or suspended
<wawowe> e2b04836: as far as i know yes
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: i don't know what you mean by a timer
<Resistance> !ftpd > stars69
<ubottu> stars69, please see my private message
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: HELP MY FACEBOOK IS GONE!
<wawowe> e2b04836: like "sleep 500; clear && rm -rf"
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: i clicked the icon for facebook, and it says about child process!
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: your facebook?
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: in that terminal: type sudo su
<wylde> has anoyone explained what that command does yet?
<wylde> anyone*
<e2b04836> no, i was about to have a go
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: is terminal the sora@sora-laptop window?
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: yeah,
<xiamx> MrKeuner, i've been waiting for package maintainer to do something for a month.. i guess i'll compile it myself.
 * Xpl01t not feeling that he is not welcome here!
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: i have already closed this, how do i get it back up
 * Xpl01t feeling that he is not welcome here!
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: i think the default keybinding is ctrl+alt+t
<MrKeuner> xiamx, yeah it might take time if the update is not urgent, most maintainers have to do day jobs for a living
<wawowe> or it's in accessories
<wawowe> or if unity search for terminal
<Spacy> does anyone know if there is a implementation of PNRP for linux? if no, do we need one? i mean its a cool technology ("DNS" via distributed Hashtable)
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: do you have the install disc?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to get an hp m1212nf working.  It worked ok in lucid, not so much in precise.  When did openprinting get useless, or am I just not seeing the printing part of that page?  I was hoping for a ppd file, but hp points at the linux site.
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: my son set up my computer
<MrKeuner> on fire?
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: i pressed ctrl alt t, no change
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: ctrl+alt+f3
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: no change
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: are you talking from that computer right now?
<MrKeuner> ...
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: now everything i am pressing, it is saying, failed to execute child process!
<e2b04836> what do you actually see right now?
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: yes i am, my son set me up a link saying 'irc, click me for help, don't phone me again'
<MrKeuner> beatiful_sora, can we talk to your son?
<wylde> beatiful_sora: just for future reference. Don't let anyone have your password, and if kids are going to use the computer setup an account for them with no admin access.
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: don't close anything
<beatiful_sora> MrKeuner: my son lives in london
<zykotick9> beatiful_sora: that's a funny link your son left.. sort of.  Good luck
<MrKeuner> ah you don't see him laughing then
<e2b04836> beatiful_sora: i hope you didnt have anything important on that computer, your son has executed a pretty deadly command the chances are its wiped the hard drive
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: do you have anything on there that you need to keep?
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: i have all family photos and some info for childrens schools
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: do you have access to another computer with a cd burner?
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: this is my only computer
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: do you mean that i should save my photos to a cd
<e2b04836> yes
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: how about any kind of install disc?
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: MY PHOTOS ARE GONE!
<MrKeuner> beatiful_sora, what does ls -al / give you
<e2b04836> beatiful_sora: i'd turn that pc off immediately if you want any chance of getting them back
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: i cannot get to my photos, are they gone!
<beatiful_sora> MrKeuner: where do i type this
<cheese1756> beatiful_sora: Since the files aren't technically overwritten, you can use various tools to analyze the hard drive and get the files back
<cheese1756> At least, I assume that would work
<abhinavmehta> there is some very popular tool, by which you can pretend that you are from some other country on the internet….which is that tool…not getting that name…anyone here know that..?
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: you need to get a livecd like gparted
<MrKeuner> beatiful_sora, in the sora@sora-laptop window
<cheese1756> abhinavmehta: Either a proxy or a VPN
<abhinavmehta> proxy
<beatiful_sora> MrKeuner: i have already closed this i am afraid, how can i get it back
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: i think there's a utility called extrecover or something like that, but you'll have to run it from a livecd
<abhinavmehta> that tool routes your traffic by masking your nic and ip
<cheese1756> I don't know if VPN's mask NIC's, but they do mask your IP
<cheese1756> You could also use an SSH tunnel
<kkrauss> wylde, you still here
<wylde> kkrauss: yep
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: your current os is gone, when you reboot, you won't be able to come back
<cheese1756> And if you really wanted to be secure, you could spoof your MAC address
<abhinavmehta> my NIC I mean IP…
<cheese1756> abhinavmehta: Check the laws of your local country to make sure everything you are doing is legal, of coruse
<abhinavmehta> my mistake..
<cheese1756> *course
<MrKeuner> beatiful_sora, that's unfortunate. I wish you did not close it as people asked you not to close anything
<kkrauss> wylde, I just thought of something, that old system I have, it already has an older version of ubuntu on it that boots.  cant I install server from my usb drive that way without having to boot?
<wylde> !ot | abhinavmehta cheese1756
<ubottu> abhinavmehta cheese1756: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: but there's still a chance to recover somethings at this point
<beatiful_sora> MrKeuner: i am sorry i think i closed it before i was told not to close anything please forgive me :(
<wylde> kkrauss: I'm not sure I'm following you.
<cheese1756> Sorry wylde
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: how can i do that?
<abhinavmehta> cheese1756: hmm….I want some free IP masking tool.
<MrKeuner> beatiful_sora, don't worry you are forgiven
<Sheldon42> abhinavmehta, Tor.
<abhinavmehta> Sheldon42: correct…thats what I'm looking..
<e2b04836> beatiful_sora: how on earth did you end up running that command?
<abhinavmehta> thanks a ton.
<kkrauss> wylde, my old pc doesnt have usb boot support but has an OS on it currently, cant I boot into the current OS and run the isntall from the usb that way?  I would assume it will copy the boot and install fiels to the hard drive then reboot
<cheese1756> e2b04836: sora says that their son ran it
<MrKeuner> beatiful_sora, please forgive your son. Obviously he needs some more attention from you
<abhinavmehta> Sheldon42: thanks a ton….you end my search
<beatiful_sora> e2b04836: my youngest son has run iit
<goaway> hi! what traces are left behind when connecting to a wireless network?
<wylde> kkrauss: oh I see.
<ubuntu_lombok> sepiiii
<kkrauss> wylde, did that make more sense?
<meLon> How can I modify the available applications when selcting 'Default Application'.  I am not given the option of selecting a program like /usr/bin/program and the program I want to use is not on the list.
<wylde> kkrauss: yep
<e2b04836> thats very unfortunate
<gr33n7007h> goaway, MAC address
<kkrauss> wylde, so what do you think, think that will work?
<wylde> kkrauss: I don't know what your were doing initially since I joined the convo after it started.
<goaway> gr33n7007h: and how can that be traced back to me?
<wylde> kkrauss: what OS is on this machine now?
<kkrauss> no wylde I just got back, we spoke earlier remember about network booting
<beatiful_sora> MrKeuner: i will forgive my son, i do not know what he has done but he is better at computes than i am, so is my other son, i think they are very good with technology but i wish i was also!
<cheese1756> goaway: It can't. It can trace all the traffic back to your computer, but not to your location
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<cheese1756> goaway: MAC addresses can be spoofed easily, though
<abhinavmehta> goaway: you can use tools like kismet etc..to trace back system based on MAC
<e2b04836> beatiful: your son has deleted everything on your computer
<cheese1756> With ifconfig
<wylde> kkrauss: yes I recall, but I didn't get into your conversation before that is all I mean :) So I didn't really have any background info
<gr33n7007h> goaway, the ISP will no everything you been on and trace it back to your MAC address e.g facebook, twitter etc.
<goaway> cheese1756: i know! i was just wondering if the MAC address is the only thing left behind
<goaway> abhinavmehta: i know! thanks
<kkrauss> wylde, I gave you all the background info lol
<cheese1756> goaway: Beyoudn your traffic, I'd assume so. I don't admin any networks, so I'm not really sure
<wylde> kkrauss: hmmm I'm not sure that would work. I know now. It's baest to ask anyway lol
<wylde> best
<goaway> gr33n7007h: no, i'm not connected to my isp at all
<kkrauss> wylde, my old dell pc does not boot from usb, I dont have a blank cd currently.  I am trying to figure out ways to install
<gr33n7007h> goaway, MAC addr on router is the onlything left behind
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: that's what you need
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: it says failed to exceute child process
<goaway> gr33n7007h: cool :p
<wylde> kkrauss: yeah, I'm thinking. Smell the smoke? lol hmmm...
<kkrauss> wylde, there is an option on the link you gave me to i nstall from current linux but you have to mess with grub
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: your entire operating system is gone, so loading new applications won't work
<wylde> kkrauss: do you currently have a working ubuntu computer?
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: okay, what is that link you sent me
<kkrauss> yah it has like 10 something on it, thats what I was originally going to use back in the day
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: it's a link to a livecd that can help you recover some pictures
<wylde> kkrauss: and does your old computer support PXE booting? Will it boot from the network card?
<kkrauss> but it was a weird install and buggy
<kkrauss> yes it will boot from network just not usb, thats what im looking at now is pxe
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: but you'll have to use another computer to download and burn it to a cd
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: okay thank you, what is a livecd and how do i get it?
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: oh okay thank you
<kkrauss> wylde, wow didnt expect to ahve to play with my router to do this
<wylde> kkrauss: play with your router?
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: i am afraid i don't have another computer! thank you so much for your help :(
<kkrauss> wylde, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<wylde> kkrauss: oh dhcp
<kkrauss>  wylde network install looks petty intense lol
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: you should turn your computer off soon, though, so it doesn't get worse
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: you'll have to do it manually, by holding down the button. but write down that url
<goaway> gr33n7007h: cheese1756: how about traces left behind on my computer? like a history of what networks i've been connected to?
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: but the blinking line is gone
<gr33n7007h> goaway, you can manually remove them
<wylde> kkrauss: moment. I've not done a PXE installer setup. But it's not exceptionally different from my LTSP setup. (I have 2 computers the have no hard disk and bott and run entirely off the server)
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: your filesystem is journaled which means it's making records of changes
<goaway> gr33n7007h: where can i find them?
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: okay thank you what does that mean
<wylde> wow, I think my fingers are drunk >.< I'm sure you get what I meant at least
<gr33n7007h> what network manager are you using
<cheese1756> goaway: Usually, yes
<cheese1756> You could use something like TAILS, too
<cheese1756> Or another LiveCD
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: it means that some of the data will be more difficult to recover the longer that it's on
<kkrauss> wylde, well ill be back I have to take a shower then go to walmart then im good
<goaway> gr33n7007h: whatever the default nm in bt5r2 is
<gr33n7007h> goaway, wicd then
<wylde> kkrauss: no problem. I browse through that and see if I can make it a bit more straight forward for you.
<goaway> cheese1756: where can i read about tails?
<wylde> I'll
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: okay thank you, will my facebook be back when i turn it back on
<cheese1756> goaway: Distrowatch would be a good first start
<cheese1756> Then check their website
<vlt> Hello. How can I install a package (with apt or aptitude) without (re)starting any processes? (Similar to what `debootstrap --include` does.)
<cheese1756> It's just a LiveCD, like an Ubuntu LiveCD
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: your facebook is hosted online, so it won't be affected
<goaway> cheese1756: oh, nevermind then :p
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: if that's where your pictures are then you don't have to worry about it
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: but when i click the icon for facebook, it says 'failed to excete child process'
<gr33n7007h> goaway, Is this someone elses network by any chance?
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: no my pictures were in 'pictures' and now i can't open 'pictures' :(
<cheese1756> goaway: Naturally, check the laws of your home country and make sure you aren't violating them
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: the program you used to access facebook is gone, but facebook is still online
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: okay are you sure
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: you wouldn't happen to still have them on a camera or something would you?
<goaway> gr33n7007h: i'm not doing anything malicious. just asking out of curiosity!
<lostogre_> where is dlm_pcmk?
<lostogre_> I need dlm_controld.pcmk and I cannot find it!
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: yes, you can access facebook from any computer by going to facebook.com
<goaway> cheese1756: it's an open wifi network :p
<gr33n7007h> goaway, ok no probs anyway
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: no my son deleted the camera :(
<goaway> i just don't like traces
<mneptok> goaway: Backtrack is not supported here.
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: deleted the data on the camera? or the camera icon
<waxstone> im experiencing the bug mentioned here http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu im trying to fix by turning off "Enable hardware accelaration" in flash player but the checkbox cannot be unchecked
<mneptok> !backtrack | goaway
<ubottu> goaway: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<goaway> mneptok: go away! nice people are already answering my questions...
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: deleted the photos on my camera card, then he put lots of pictures of penis on it from the internet :(
<lostogre_> What happened to the dlm-pcmk package in precise?
<mneptok> goaway: those are the rules that everyone must follow.
<goaway> i'm not asking about backtrack
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: he said it was a joke
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: some of those may be recoverable too if it's not full
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: the original pictures i mean
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: the penis? i deleted them all
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: because i had no space left on the camera for new photos, it said 'memory full' so i deleted all the penis, then it didn't say 'memory full' anymore
<goaway> gr33n7007h: so the history can be accessed from within the network manager?
<mneptok> goaway: 16:40 < goaway> gr33n7007h: whatever the default nm in bt5r2 is
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: getting them off the computer will be easier than the camera, in that case
<gr33n7007h> ^^^^
<mneptok> goaway: that looks like you're asking about Backtrack. please move your question to #backtrack-linux
<beatiful_sora> wawowe: okay
<cheese1756> beatiful_sora: I hope you disciplined your son pretty strongly for all this
<goaway> mneptok: wow there must be a sale on high horses these days
<beatiful_sora> cheese1756: for the penis or the blinking line?
<cheese1756> Both
<cheese1756> By blinking line, I assume you mean rm -rf /?
<mneptok> goaway: i am asking nicely. i do not want to actually saddle up.
<beatiful_sora> cheese1756: yes that
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: you should consider getting a flash drive to store your pictures on in the future
<goaway> mneptok: you already got your chaps on
<ikonia> ok, I'm getting bored with this now
<wawowe> beatiful_sora: that no one else knows about
<beatiful_sora> cheese1756: also the other day he set the microwave on fire! i am at a wits end!
<gr33n7007h> goaway, delete the wicd logs
<cheese1756> beatiful_sora: Sorry if this was already asked, but do you have backups?
<beatiful_sora> cheese1756: i am afraid not :(
<cheese1756> beatiful_sora: You might want to purchase an external USB drive in the future, about double your hard drive space should be fine. I learned that the hard way
<waxstone> Hi need help. Im experiencing the bug mentioned here http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu im trying to fix by turning off "Enable hardware accelaration" in flash player but the checkbox cannot be unchecked
<lostogre_> What happened to the dlm-pcmk package in precise?
<cheese1756> waxstone: That happened to me too
<cheese1756> When I restarted later on, the box was accessible
<lostogre_> It says it was superseded by another package, but that package doesn't exist either.
<beatiful_sora> cheese1756: i have a usb stick, is this correct
<cheese1756> beatiful_sora: What I typically do is I backup my most important files to Dropbox, a USB stick, and an external hard drive, then I'll back up the slightly less important stuff to the USB drive, then just about everything to the external one
<cheese1756> In addition to syncing some folders between computers
<beatiful_sora> cheese1756: okay my usb stick also was filled with penis by my son :(
<waxstone> in ubuntu 12.04 why is Abode Flash Player settings disabled?
<beatiful_sora> cheese1756: he has done this to my camera and usb and phone and digital photo frame!
<kkrauss> beatiful_sora, wtf ware you talking about
<cheese1756> beatiful_sora: You might want to password protect access to your computer, and maybe try to identify why your son is acting this way, taking him to help if necessary
<cheese1756> If you haven't already
<beatiful_sora> kkrauss: my son did it :(
<beatiful_sora> cheese1756: he said it was a joke :(
<kkrauss> your usb stick was filled with male genitalia by your son?
<supadiva> waxtone, it's not disabled, just glitch
<waxstone> supadiva, how to i kick this glitch in the nuts?
<beatiful_sora> kkrauss: yes and my camera and phone and digital frame :(
<waxstone> !topic beatiful_sora
<cheese1756> waxstone: It worked for me later on
<waxstone> !ot beatiful_sora
<kkrauss> how old is your son?
<aleprovencio> hello guys, can i map 'key to show the launcher' to any key combination which does not involve the <super> key?
<cheese1756> After a reboot or two, the option was available
<beatiful_sora> kkrauss: he is 15
<supadiva> waxtone, there is a flash setting applet in your launchpad
<cheese1756> Yeah, way too old to think that that is funny
<cheese1756> And just a joke
<kkrauss> beatiful_sora, so this is what you do, you go lock him and yourself in a room together, and tell him you are going to play a little joke on him.  Then you beat him to within an inch of his life, adn then ask him if that was funny.
<kkrauss> !parenting :)
<supadiva> waxtone, just type "flash" for search
<beatiful_sora> kkrauss: i do not think he would find that funny :(
<kkrauss> beatiful_sora, thats the point!!! beat that kids ass!
<waxstone> supadiva,  not seeing anything under flash or adobe for settings
<kkrauss> beatiful_sora, if I did that to a parent, I would b e knocked out on a daily basis for more days than I'd remember
<gr33n7007h> Is ubuntu more widespread than windows in the states??
<supadiva> waxtone, there is a "dash" icon on the upper left of screen
<IdleOne> !ot | gr33n7007h
<ubottu> gr33n7007h: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<beatiful_sora> kkrauss: he also has deleted all the tv channels except 'gay chat and date'
<waxstone> supadiva, just the plugin itself im in 12.04
<kkrauss> beatiful_sora, I am starting to think you are just trolling
<supadiva> waxtone, O.o
<IdleOne> beatiful_sora: Please keep the comments in here support related, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<waxstone> !ot beatiful_sora
<kkrauss> beatiful_sora, actually I am sure of it, because you are being very explicit, and you arent in the middle of beating that kdis ass like a real parent would
<beatiful_sora> kkrauss: i don't know what this means, sorry :(
<waxstone> !ot | beatiful_sora
<ubottu> beatiful_sora: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<supadiva> waxtone, wow, my the last flash is installed by hand
<beatiful_sora> kkrauss: oh no i have already told him off!
<gchristensen> Hi, is there a way with Upstart to run as an unpriveleged user? Or do I still need to hack it with  -s /bin/sh -c 'exec "$0" "$@"' username -- /path/to/command [parameters...]
<beatiful_sora> ubottu: sorry, i will talk about ubuntu
<ubottu> beatiful_sora: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vlt> IdleOne: gr33n7007h’s question was about bug #1 from the Ubuntu bugtracker ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<kkrauss> ok well beatiful_sora telling a kid off is not the same as beating their ass
<IdleOne> vlt: which is offtopic and not support related.
<kkrauss> id burn that kids face off with the kitchen stove for that
<IdleOne> kkrauss: Please take the conversation elsewhere.
<waxstone> !ot | kkrauss
<ubottu> kkrauss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<beatiful_sora> kkrauss: i don't think i should use physical force
<maheanuu> I have a question, would I be better off downloading Ubuntu 12.XX the one that is most stable of the new ones and replacing my 10.04.4 64 bit LTS  that I have installed at present
<supadiva> waxtone, i don't trust the flash install helper of 12.04
<cheese1756> kkrauss: Violence is never the answer
<beatiful_sora> kkrauss: but i will ground him very strongly
<kkrauss> well good luck, I suggest you google how to password protect your data
<kkrauss> LMFAO
<cheese1756> What can be done with violence can be done with a more lasting effect with talking
<kkrauss> tell that to a 15 year old kid who just did what he claims
<waxstone> !ops beatiful_sora  kkrauss
<kkrauss> that is a falsehood
<ubottu> waxstone: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kkrauss> a proven falshood
<waxstone> !ops | beatiful_sora  kkrauss
<ikonia> stop now
<ubottu> beatiful_sora  kkrauss: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<kkrauss> but the channel is getting way off topic so moving along
<beatiful_sora> kkrauss: i just clicked the internet, but it says, failed to execute child process
<beatiful_sora> sorry i will remain on topic!
<vlt> maheanuu: Better than what?
<cheese1756> beatiful_sora: Nothing will execute, since it has all been deleted
<cheese1756> Do you have another computer available?
<beatiful_sora> chees1756: okay, is there a way i can fix this?
<maheanuu> Better than 10.04.4
<lorddelta> Greetings, I have severe pulseaudio problems; what is the procedure to follow to fix these days? By severe, I mean; pulseaudio and my hardware drivers don't get along all of a sudden, after working decently well in 10.04-11.10, running 12.04. I have sound cards, alsa is all set up correctly, as far as I can tell, it seems my issue is that I cannot select my sound card as the pulseaudio driver. Should I just
<lorddelta> get rid of this **** by the name of pulseaudio? Why do I need it?
<cheese1756> By the way, do you want to salvage the data?
<cheese1756> Or do you not care about it?
<kkrauss> beatiful_sora, I suggest you first go and beat that kids ass, and then tell him to fix what he did.
<beatiful_sora> cheese1756: i am afraid not, but there is a laptop if that helps
<ikonia> lorddelta: drop the language
<maheanuu> vit, the above was meant for you sorry I will get rite from now on
<cheese1756> Yeah, a laptop will work
<lorddelta> ikonia: I did. Self sensored.
<cheese1756> For now, start downloading Ubuntu on that computer
<cheese1756> Do you have a blank CD available?
<ikonia> lorddelta: if you have to star a word out - don't use it
<beatiful_sora> cheese1756: okay, how do i do that
<cheese1756> Or a blank USB drive
<IdleOne> lorddelta: if you need to * things out, don't say them.
<cheese1756> Oh wait, yeah, you do have a blank USB drive
<beatiful_sora> cheese1756: yes, although my son has filled it with penis, does this matter?
<cheese1756> You will need to format it anyway to install Ubuntu. Was there anything important on it?
<vlt> !who | maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cheese1756> !CoC
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<lorddelta> ...great, I guess I'll have to go fix it by myself, as usuall. I apologize for the language. If it helps anyone else though, I think there may be a kernel level issue...I don't know how. But I'm pretty sure whatever is messing with pulseaudio completely crashed the entire system. I had to reboot after it crashed.
<vlt> maheanuu: Well, “better” as in newer or more stable or easier to use or more suited for older machines or older users …?
<cheese1756> lorddelta: Do you want to set a card as default in Alsa?
<maheanuu> vit, I am running 10.04.4 64 bit now on this notebook, but I am having sound and skype problems eversince the re install of 10.04.4
<lorddelta> cheese1756: No. I want to set it as default in pulseaudio...
<lorddelta> cheese1756: its already default in alsa.
<cheese1756> Oh, ok
<vlt> maheanuu: My suggestion would be: Install 12.04 to a separate area of the disk and try whether it works better for your needs. (It’s “vlt”, btw.)
<maheanuu> vit, I am running a Toshiba Satellite A355D 64 bit laptop and was running 9 and 10 on it before I had a major drive failure and had to do a complete reiinstall
<maheanuu> vltOk, couldn't see it in the gold lettering looked like an i to me
<maheanuu> I think that I will download the live version if they have it and drop it on a usb device and then do a live and see...   My problem is getting all the Flash and Audio/Video stuff working again....   So far with 10.04 I lose skype and audio regularly for no reason that I can determine
<lorddelta> maheanuu: Yay driver bugs.
<waxstone> in ubuntu 12.04 why is Abode Flash Player settings disabled?
<maheanuu> lorddelta, exactly!!!
<waxstone> Hi need help. Im experiencing the bug mentioned here http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu im trying to fix by turning off "Enable hardware accelaration" in flash player but the checkbox cannot be unchecked
<maheanuu> Damn!!!  Here I am rapidly descending into my 2nd childhood, and I need more and more puzzles???
<maheanuu> At this rate, alzheimers will never have a chance
<HBX> lubuntu 12.04 is amazingly fast
<maheanuu> HBX, But does it play well with the outside stuffs?
<HBX> as in?
<HBX> runs fine for me
<maheanuu> Skype, Flash Media,
<HBX> yup
<HBX> i run it on my 12 inch netbook
<HBX> runs amazingly well
<maheanuu> I have had nothing but problems since I installed 10.04.4 LTS
<HBX> thats ancient
<HBX> install 12.04
<maheanuu> You are making a very good point and I am liking what I am hearing
<waxstone> !lifetime
<HBX> you can always later add the PPA for mediubuntu
<HBX> and install all your media accessories
<maheanuu> Is it possible to drop it over the 10.04 and not worry about having to reload all the stuff on the root that is there now
<xiamx> how long does it take for an uploaded ppa package to become available?
<ClientAlive> does anyone know a way to make a vm boot from the hard drive? I'm using virt-manager and kvm but I'm cool with the command line if that's what works.
<ikonia> ClientAlive: what do you mean, make it boot from the hard drive ?
<rile_bre> hello .avery boot ..have some problems . internal erorr.  avery time .( i do not give up on ubuntu yet .but is making me for simple task man still not there yet . and any one  can hellp me to watch netflix on ubuntu  thru wine or ...how can i make dumy silverlight .playere
<ikonia> ClientAlive: you mean an existing partition with an OS on
<HBX> honestly maheanuu i'd just backup what you need and do a clean install
<DarwinSurvivor> HBX: people still use medibuntu?
<HBX> don't see why not
<waxstone> Need help with 12.04; Im experiencing the bug mentioned here http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu im trying to fix
<DarwinSurvivor> HBX: what do they use it for? libdvdcss is available in the normal repos now, as is flashplayer. and the mp3 stuff can be pre-installed (just a checkbox)
<HBX> yup
<HBX> webup8.org has an updated ppa
<DarwinSurvivor> waxstone: please provide details about what you did and any errors/problems you encountered
<waxstone> DarwinSurvivor, I tried all the all the solutions listed none work. cannot chenge settings in flash player
<waxstone> DarwinSurvivor,  i.e. right clicking on video-->settings
<DarwinSurvivor> waxstone: so you followed the instructions without getting any errors (appears to have been fixed), but the video is still blue?
<DarwinSurvivor> waxstone: "cannot change" tells me nothing. did right-click not work, was the option not there (or grayed out), did it make no difference, etc?
<waxstone> DarwinSurvivor, correct. all except the one for the flash player i tried without success
<skulltip> somehow, in both unity and unity 2d, 12.04  - the top menu went from the top bar of the screen back to the top bar of the application, being qtcreator.. wonder if i hit something
<waxstone> DarwinSurvivor,  the checkbox cannot be unchecked in the flash settings
<DarwinSurvivor> waxstone: ok, so is the color fixed in everything except flash now?
<skulltip> the File, Edit, Build.. moved from the top panel to the top of the application as it normally would be.
<ClientAlive> I got it. thx anway
<ClientAlive> :)
<waxstone> DarwinSurvivor, color has always worked in everthing except videos like on youtube
<waxstone> DarwinSurvivor, red shows as blue
<krababbel> waxstone: google libvdpau1 flash blue
<ClientAlive> ikonia: sorry for the delay. I'm trying to install windows 7 as a kvm virtual machine (except it's the upgrade edition) - I know, pretty crazy eh??  :) I do have ubuntu 12.04 server as the host though so figured it was ok to ask here. It's a complicated mess but I think I've found a way - lol
<waxstone> The workaround works for me on nvidia 295.40.
<waxstone> Although the flash player becomes very unstable as others have reported, and it crashes *very* often for me. Disabling hardware acceleration from inside the flash player is also a workaround, by right-clicking the flash player and selecting Settings -- if one wants to keep libvdpau1 for other purposes (like mplayer2/xbmc/etc), for example.
<waxstone> ^^ according to a post on the site
<DarwinSurvivor> waxstone: ok, so it is the "blue flash" problem.
<wawowe> <beatiful_sora> Is that dude with the Flash player issue still there? I just remembered, tell him to open a Flash video in full screen, THEN go into settings and disable hardware acceleration. I had the same problem once, that sorted it for me
<waxstone> DarwinSurvivor, yes a flash issue . is there a stable solution?
<wawowe> think that was for you waxstone
<crewza> Haroou
<Prodigal> I'm running ubuntu on VirtualMachine - how do i turn on the wireless connection through my host?
<bobweaver> Prodigal,  go to settings _> network
<malkauns_> u dont
<skulltip> here is what I mean:  http://inky.ws/g/1jk
<waxstone> fullscreen worked!!!!
<skulltip> and in unity 3d, i can't find xchat anywhere.. have to alt-tab to try to find it
<SeaPhor> Prodigal: thats a question to be asked in your VM app's irc
<waxstone> wawowe, thank you
<waxstone> if anyone has this issue the solution in disabling hardware accelaration but htis can ONLY be done with the video at fullscreen
<DarwinSurvivor> waxstone: only at fullscreen, interresting.
<waxstone> DarwinSurvivor,  definite bug. you cannot uncheck or access settings successfully unless at fullscreen
<ClientAlive> there is one annoying thing though that I haven't been able to solve. When I run an installation using virt-manager, after a while the computer goes into hybernation or something no matter if you move the mouse or press a key or what you do. When you come back out of hybernation virt-manager is no longer displayed on the screen (or even my window manager or x for that matter). Instead, a tty session is. The problem is that when this occur
<ClientAlive> s in the middle of installation there is no way that I know of to get back to virt-manager and the installation in order to continue with it.
<ClientAlive> what do I do?
<DarwinSurvivor> waxstone: well, good to hear it's fixed. as for the bug, only Adobe can fix that
<waxstone> DarwinSurvivor, im going to test on another machine, it might be ubuntu's developer version of firefox
<ClientAlive> is there some way to dissable hybernation from the command line?
<gr33n7007h> ClientAlive, what ubuntu do you use
<waxstone> DarwinSurvivor,  not an issue on firefox for windows
<waxstone> is there a ubuntu developer channel?
<DarwinSurvivor> ClientAlive: do you mean "prevent any user from using it" or "prevent auto-hibernation while SSH'ing into the machine"?
<DarwinSurvivor> waxstone: I'm sure it's not a firefox issue, but a flash issue (flash for windows is WAY different than flash for linux)
<waxstone> DarwinSurvivor, ok cool
<DarwinSurvivor> waxstone: I don't *know* of a developer channel, Canonical doesn't actually have very many developers, and those it does have usually use project-specific (ex: Unity) channels
<DarwinSurvivor> waxstone: what did you want to talk to them about (I will be able to better direct you if I know the background of the question)
<fosburg> what would be the reason 'draftsight' a drafting application won't load on version 12.04?
<DarwinSurvivor> fosburg: unless I'm mistaken, isn't that a windows application?
<DarwinSurvivor> fosburg: and a beta at that...?
<fosburg> its for linux, windows and OS10
<DarwinSurvivor> fosburg: could you provide a link? The only reference I see is for a windows version :(
<fosburg> yes it is a bata
<civilianpoppy> exit
<waxstone> DarwinSurvivor, no issue in another version of linux(ubuntu Derivative). I just wanted to mention this solution in case it helps solve this bug for other users
<fosburg> give me a minute
<DarwinSurvivor> fosburg: oh, nvm, it's just the button that only says windows.
<DarwinSurvivor> waxstone: the developers are well aware of the issue and there is nothing they can do about it since flash is 100% closed source. Only Adobe can fix it and they have been very clear that linux will only receive *security* updates from now on
<DarwinSurvivor> waxstone: the reason you are only getting the problem in 12.04 is because 12.04 has the newer flash version (older ones have potential security holes anyways)
<fosburg> www.3ds.com/DownloadDraftSight  is where I did the update
<waxstone> DarwinSurvivor,  ok thanks for the information and for your help
<DarwinSurvivor> fosburg: Did you install it from the repos, or the .deb file on their website?
<DarwinSurvivor> waxstone: no problem
<fosburg> it was the .deb (was noted for Ubuntu) and I used the software center to install
<DarwinSurvivor> fosburg: ok, looks like it's not in the repos, so you must have used the .deb from the site
<fosburg> yes I did
<DarwinSurvivor> fosburg: ok, can you please tell us *exactly* what error messages you are getting or what strange behaviour you are observing?
<DarwinSurvivor> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fosburg> I cant remember the error message I saw Once--but it would start to install and then just stop
<fosburg> do you think that the application has not been upgraded to 12.04?
<DarwinSurvivor> fosburg: ok, so the issue is that it won't even install. Unfortunately, without knowing what the error message was, there's not much we can do. Can you try installing it again and record the error message?
<DarwinSurvivor> fosburg: that's a question only the developers can answer unfortunately
<DarwinSurvivor> fosburg: if you can poste the output, I may be able to determine if it is looking for 11.10 libraries
<fosburg> Thanks--I will try to install again and copy the air message
<DarwinSurvivor> fosburg: can you install from the command line? It will provide a LOT more information
<DarwinSurvivor> "sudo dpkg -i name_of_package.deb"
<fosburg> I probably won't get back to you until tomorrow---about this time
<fosburg> thanks again for the feed back
<jcao219> my friend is having a curious problem with the installer
<jcao219> i will show you a screenshot, but basically the installer does not show certain text, but when you take a screenshot of it, it will show it in the screenshot
<t-mart> how can I replace 12.04 unity's shell interface with standard gdm (like back in 10.04-ish)? i've found information on removing all the unity packages, but i'm wondering if i actually need to do something so extreme. is there setting i can just toggle, etc?
<jcao219> Here's the really curious screenshot:   http://i.imgur.com/GaEGg.jpg
<xangua> !nounity | t-mart
<ubottu> t-mart: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<t-mart> sorry * like 11.04
<DarwinSurvivor> t-mart: if you are talking about gnome-2 (gdm is actually the login screen), then gnome-2 no longer exists (it was discontinued by its own developers in favor of gnome-shell)
<Nod51_> Problem: I bought a AMD Turion X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-75 / ATI RV710 laptop from a friend that will white screen (but still run fine) randomly in Linux or Windows(XP/7), but I decided to use it as a server. Everything was working fine till I tried to scp from from my current server over at shich point I get: "Corrupted MAC on input." "Disconnecting: Packet corrupt" "lost connection". Network wires are good, but if I run 1 or more CPU intensive tasks, say bur
<Nod51_> nK7 or memtester, scp works fine. I tried: -running a 3 day memtest (all pass between the white screens) - changing the ram - disabled CPU scaling at 2200mhz (it's max) or 1ghz but no change. If I have it at 2200mhz and run 2 burnK7 it will shutdown in around a minute.
<t-mart> DarwinSurvivor, mmm. yea, i am talking about gnome-2
<DarwinSurvivor> jcao219: can you also post a screenshot (for comparison of to photo)?
<jcao219> DarwinSurvivor, the screenshot is in the photo
<t-mart> and thanks xangua
<jcao219> he pulls it up in the picture viewer
<BentFranklin> Installed Ubuntu Server on a machine.  It's repos don't know emacs.  Any reason I can't just teach it the normal ubuntu repos and go ahead and install emacs?
<DarwinSurvivor> t-mart: well, as I said, gnome-2 is dead. There are a couple forks, but they are not yet ready. Feel free to try gnome-shell, kde, xfce, or lmde (xfce and lmde are fairly traditional)
<DarwinSurvivor> jcao219: so it is :P
<SeaPhor> or try Mint
<ClientAlive> DarwinSurvivor: sorry for the delay - was googling for answers  :)  My Ubuntu 12.04 installation is just the host system for virtualization. It should never, ever hybernate, suspend, do any kind of screensaver or any other thing like that. I'm not certain what the cause of my aformentioned symptoms are but I know any things like that should either not exist (preferably) or be off.
<jcao219> very strange, he's going to restart and try again
<DarwinSurvivor> jcao219: have him do that. If it happens again, *please* file a bug report as that's a fairly serious problem (especially for the installer)
<jcao219> alright, i'll make sure to tell him that
<t-mart> DarwinSurvivor, ok. just really haven't gotten used to the apple-like application-menu-in-top-taskbar thing and what i consider awkward window resizing
<LoOoD> Hey all, have a question. So in ubuntu 10.04/lucid I have ldap working with ssh/sudo. But with ubuntu 12.04/precise, only ssh works. When I do a "getent group groupname" in precise, the group name/id displays but no members are lists. In lucid getent return the grouname/id and the members. ANy ideas what I'm missing?
<DarwinSurvivor> ClientAlive: if you just want to stop it from doing it automatically, just go into system settings -> power and turn it off :)
#ubuntu 2012-05-17
<DarwinSurvivor> t-mart: for easier resizing, hold Alt and drag with the middle-mouse-button :)
<ClientAlive> I don't have a system settings - I'm running minimal, so cli and editing files is my only options I think
<ClientAlive> I have awesome window manager on there but even it is something that one configures with files (lua is what it uses)
<aot2002> I just loaded ubuntu 12.04 on my T410 lenovo but I have no mouse / trackpad. I tried plugging in a external mouse but that didn't work either. Any ideas what else I can do?
<DarwinSurvivor> ClientAlive: if you are running minimal then suspend and hibernate should never happen automatically (unless you install the gnome power manager or something
<phunyguy> what is the easiest way to burn a .dmg image to DVD that is bootable in Ubuntu?
<ClientAlive> ahh. I see. I saw something called xscreensaver while googling. I do have xorg and xdm...   ?
<DarwinSurvivor> aot2002: first the simple stuff: Have you tried toggling ALL the Fn+etc combos for mice? Some lenovo systems actually have *2* mouse-disable hotkeys
<aot2002> Yes
<ClientAlive> maybe something like: "dpkg list | grep xscreensaver" would tell me if it's installed - is my command right tho?
<phunyguy> or is it possible to make a bootable USB out of a .dmg
<aot2002> Wait 2 mouse disable keys?
<n1ckn4me09876543> hey, do I need firewall in linux like with ubuntu to keep unauthorized access to my pc? I'm mainly talking about home/public network, or will I know it if someone is trying to break into my ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> aot2002: look up your model in http://www.thinkwiki.org/ I found this VERY, VERY informative when installing on my x220
<DarwinSurvivor> ClientAlive: yes, that should find it, but with minimal unless YOU installed it, it shouldn't be there :)
<DarwinSurvivor> phunyguy: .dmg as in an Apple installer or .img as in a CD/USB image?
<phunyguy> .dmg as an apple installer
<ClientAlive> ok. In that case, what would you look into next to isolate the source of the problem?
<phunyguy> apple image anyway
<DarwinSurvivor> aot2002: rare, but I do believe a couple models have it (one for touchpad, one for nib or something)
<phunyguy> DarwinSurvivor**
<bobweaver> Hello there fellow ubuntu'ers  Hope that you are having a wonderful night/day/whatever. I am looking for template's for Impress that are Ubuntu based or Canonical based any idea where to find. Or should I just make my own ? Thanks for your time. :)
<wawowe> n1ckn4me09876543: no
<ClientAlive> the awesome wm? But I though window managers had nothing to do with power saving or screen savers
<phunyguy> hahaha, nice nickname, any relation to apple?
<aot2002> Yes I don't see t410 with ubuntu 12.04 but I see ubuntu says all hardware is certified properly. I also noticed wifi is not working.
<t-mart> n1ckn4me09876543, are you behind a router? and if so, do you not trust your family?
<DarwinSurvivor> aot2002: did you test the hardware with the pre-installed OS to rule out defective hardware?
<phunyguy> aot2002: check your wireless switch on the side of the laptop
<aot2002> Yes been working fine for over a year.
<phunyguy> <--- t420 here
<aot2002> Wifi is on
<DarwinSurvivor> phunyguy: .dmg files are NOT bootable iso's. They are basically a glorified .zip file with some install instructions (sort of like a .deb actually). What is your objective with the .dmg file?
<aot2002> I did install from a usb stick but maybe I need to try alternatives like redownloading.. I find it strange it would just not work.
<phunyguy> aot2002: press function f5
<phunyguy> lol
<DarwinSurvivor> aot2002: did they work when using the live-USB session?
<aot2002> No
<ClientAlive> I think it just did that crap to me again - I messes up my install
<n1ckn4me09876543> wawowe: no..what?   t-mart: yes I'm behind a router. I'm new to linux and still trying to understand it, I normally use Comodo Firewall in windows and have it set to Paranoid Mode which tells me any connection going in and out my pc.
<DarwinSurvivor> aot2002: yes, lenovo actually has TWO wireless enable functions. one is a switch, the other is Fn+F5 like phunyguy said
<phunyguy> <--- win  :)
<krababbel> n1ckn4me09876543: no, you don't need one if you trust everyone behind the router
<aot2002> Yup both are enabled... Also dmesg does not report a mouse
<DarwinSurvivor> aot2002: can you pastebin "lspci"?
<aot2002> DarwinSurvivor: Since it's not on the net it's going to be a very rough time to get the output to pastebin.
<aot2002> Also no mouse
<aot2002> What are you looking for in lspci I can help find it.
<ooldirty> oh dear sweet jaysus.  this is like being at work.
<DarwinSurvivor> aot2002: can you transport stuff via usb?
<aot2002> Gigbit network connection from intel does show up
<DarwinSurvivor> aot2002: any mention of the mouse or wireless card
<t-mart> n1ckn4me09876543, unless you're running a server of some kind which has been "port forwarded" to the external Internet, than I wouldn't worry. Let's get at a more important question though: have you ever found anyone breaking into your computer with that Windows firewall?
<DarwinSurvivor> aot2002: ok, try using wired for the pastebin stuff
<aot2002> Okay I see 6200 N for intel wifi so it sees it
<phunyguy> DarwinSurvivor: FYI, my lspci shows no mouse or keyboard
<phunyguy> nor does lsusb
<aot2002> lsusb shows the mouse I have plugged into the computer
<aot2002> If I can get the mouse working then I can at least use wired to continue to debug.
<DarwinSurvivor> phunyguy: mice and keyboards typically don't show up. they are normally actually usb devices (internal usb) and should show up in lsusb
<DarwinSurvivor> phunyguy: oops, missed your next comment :(
<phunyguy> i would imagine the hardware is similar between our laptops, mine is a t420, just 1 year newer
<phunyguy> 410 was last years
<DarwinSurvivor> phunyguy: actually, they don't show up in my lsusb either (lenovo x220), so that test probably means nothing
<aot2002> It does show up on my machine
<phunyguy> buncha lenovo lovers here
<phunyguy> :P
<aot2002> :)
<phunyguy> im a t420s actually.  the slim one
<aot2002> Any other idea's?
<phunyguy> you said no keyboard either?
<aot2002> Keyboard works fine
<hbx_> cant wait for the new AMD fusion a10 chips to come out
<phunyguy> oh.. touchpad?
<aot2002> I'm at a terminal and able to type
<aot2002> Yup touchpad or track pointer both don't work. An external usb mouse doesn't work either. It's like the entire mouse is disabled.
<phunyguy> USB root hub seems to not be working
<phunyguy> but you said wifi is dead too
<aot2002> Yes wifi dead too
<phunyguy> which narrows it down to PCI bus
<n1ckn4me09876543> t-mart, yea.. like home ip address like 192.168.1.1 is me  i see something pops up like   192.168.2.1  or something like that,
<phunyguy> something really wonky going on with your laptop
<aot2002> I wonder if the installation I used from this usb stick is crapped out?
<phunyguy> it could be... try to recreate it...
<SeaPhor> no. some lappys have a touchpad disable key/fn-key/or button
<phunyguy> maybe try to redownload the iso, or make it with another method
<aot2002> k
<phunyguy> unetbootn works well
<phunyguy> dont have to download the iso with it
<phunyguy> you just tell it you want it to make a USB stick with Ubuntu 12.04 on it
<t-mart> n1ckn4me09876543, everything* in 192.168.x.x is safe. it refers to other computers on your LAN.
<leto_> anyone have a lenovo x1? how is it with ubuntu?
<n1ckn4me09876543> t-mart: yes, but when it tries to get into my computer doesnt it mean they trying to connect to mine?
<phunyguy> n1ckn4me09876543: thta is acceptable
<phunyguy> that*
<DarwinSurvivor> aot2002: if you reboot from the usb stick, chose the "Check disk for defects" that will tell you if the usb is bad
<phunyguy> computers do that..  like discovery.
<phunyguy> good call.
<n1ckn4me09876543> phunyguy: hmm ok
<t-mart> n1ckn4me09876543, not maliciously. it's likely network discovery chatter...other computers just trying to figure out what the network looks like
<OerHeks> leto_, lenovo x1 is certified >> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201104-7945/
<dimholt> Hey guys. A new Linux user here who needs help formatting my drive. It doesn't work... Can someone help me?
<phunyguy> dimholt: need a specific error
<leto_> oh, that's good, thanks OerHeks
<ActionParsnip> dimholt: use gparted
<dimholt> phunyguy: I've been following a guide using fdisk, creating partitions, filesystems etc, but when I reboot, the old table is still being read and my changes aren't made.
<escott> dimholt, how big is the disk?
<dimholt> ActionParsnip: allright, I'll check that out =) Thanks.
<dimholt> escott: it's 300gb.
<OerHeks> leto_, awesome specs
<Milos_SD> Hi
<dimholt> Been following this guide: http://www.ehow.com/how_1000631_hard-drive-linux.html
<leto_> OerHeks: I'm looking at those new thinkpad x1 they just announced
<dimholt> But when I reboot, nothing has changed.
<Milos_SD> is there a way to get my self a root access with rw on / partition in this new recovery console?
<escott> dimholt, i'd certainly use the gui, or use "parted" instead of fdisk. if the computer is more or less brand new it might have gpt/uefi in which case fdisk is not the correct partitioning tool. you dont get any warnings messages from fdisk?
<escott> Milos_SD, mount -o remount,rw /
<dimholt> escott: Yeah, there was a warning, good you mentioned it. Problem is, everything fucked up when I tried to install new nVidia drivers. X broke completely. When I tried to fix it, I ended up with just a black screen with a blinking caret. Now running from bootUSB to reformat and redo everything.
<dimholt> escott: one sec, I'll check the warning.
<psusi> dimholt, if you want to reinstall, then boot the installer... no need to use fdisk
<Milos_SD> escott, thanks ... now I can restore my /etc/group file, that I exidently messed up :D
<dimholt> psusi: thing is, the gui won't run, even from the boot disk. That's what's messed up. Seems everything is broken.
<Milos_SD> and I don't have 64bit livecd/usb
<dimholt> escott: error is "WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument. The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8)"
<escott> dimholt, thats usually not a problem. just means you need to run the command partprobe to get the kernel to update the table, once you reboot the kernel will reread anyways
<dimholt> escott: I figured, but it doesn't. I
<escott> dimholt, so how old is the motherboard on this computer?
<dimholt> 'm trying to format the only HDD on the computer. It doesn't seem to be running the boot disk maybe. But I've done that many times and I know I'm doing it right.
<dimholt> Hmm, a few years.
<escott> dimholt, that would likely rule out uefi (unless its a mac)
<dimholt> Okay, don't know what uefi is =(
<dimholt> I'ts not a Mac.
<dimholt> Gamin PC, few years old.
<dimholt> All I want to do is just erase everything and try again from the boot disk... If I can get the Ubuntu installer from the boot disk to work, then I can manage on my own.
<gr33n7007h> dimholt, use dd
<escott> dimholt, if the data on the disk can be trashed you could try a low level command to blow away the table. "dd bs=512 if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=1"
<dimholt> Just "dd"?
<dimholt> Aight, I'll try that.
<escott> dimholt, make sure /dev/sda is the correct device first
<dimholt> Yeah, it says "Device" on everything, makes me a bit confused.
<dimholt> I have "/dev/sdb1"
<dimholt> And I also have "/dev/sda1", "/dev/sda2" and "/dev/sda5"
<psusi> dimholt, what do you mean?  what happens when you boot the install disk?
<escott> dimholt, sda is probably the internal hard drive and sdb is the probably the usb boot disk
<dimholt> psusi: Tbh, I'm not sure that it runs the boot disk, which confuses me a bit.
<dimholt> I get the computer name as the user.
<dimholt> "root@computername"
<psusi> dimholt, well you need to go into the bios and make sure it is set to boot from the install disk
<escott> dimholt, are you removing the usb stick before trying to reboot?
<dimholt> psusi: Yeah, I'm sure I've got that right... Maybe I've accidentally formatted the boot disk?
<dimholt> escott: no, it's there.
<psusi> dimholt, you have the bios set to boot from usb before the hard drive?
<dimholt> If it's not, I just get the black screen with the blinking caret, unable to type or anything.
<dimholt> Yesl
<dimholt> I've even deactivated the hard drive to test.
<psusi> dimholt, then rebuild the boot disk
<escott> dimholt, when you say "boot disk" thats really confusing. the "boot disk" is whatever you boot from. it could be the internal hdd or the liveusb install device
<dimholt> Yeah, I better try that.
<dimholt> Okay, sorry. I've been meaning the USB flash disk.
<dimholt> I'll try rebuilding the USB booter.
<aot2002> Phew new Live ubuntu 12 cd is working now.
<doktah> can someone help me with my ubuntu crashing?
<windbuntu> what is the error message doktah ?
<doktah> it just freezes... no error msg
<doktah> usually in the screensaver
<windbuntu> if you do not use the screensaver does it still crash?
<doktah> it has
<doktah> usually when moving windows
<dimholt> escott: seems the bootable USB had been erased somehow. Maybe I did it myself accidentally =) Seems it's coming along now ^
<doktah> dragging by the titlebar
<dimholt> Many thanks for your help guys! Really appreciate it!
<escott> doktah, what kind of graphics card?
<windbuntu> what hardware are you using doktah?
<L3top> doktah: what GPU?
<L3top> doktah: lspic -nn | grep VGA
<doktah> hd3850
<tyler_d> lspci
<BentFranklin> How do I tell ubuntu server to look in, e.g.,  repo us.archive...main...i386_Packages?
<tyler_d> L3top: you mean to say doktah: lspci -nn | grep -i vga
<L3top> oops... doktah lspci -nn | grep VGA
<L3top> yes tyler_d
<tyler_d> :p
<Icehawk78> What's the standard practice for installing software that isn't manually (ie not via apt-get install) fin terms of "where to put the folder and the like?
<tyler_d> Icehawk78: I stick with /opt
<doktah> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV670PRO [Radeon HD 3850] [1002:9505]
<t-mart> Icehawk78, well, are you building the software? i.e. ./configure, make, make install....
<BentFranklin> Icehawk78: I use ~/Software
<escott> Icehawk78, I follow the following set of rules (a) check for a ppa (b) use checkinstall (c) put it in /usr/local if it has a unix like structure of folders (d) put it in /opt if it is monolithic (Mathematica and the like)
<Germanaz0> hello everybody
<windbuntu> doktah have you tried using the open source driver instead of the ati driver?
<Germanaz0> I have an error on the new ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> doktah: Which video driver are you using?
<Germanaz0> ubuntu crash very often
<Germanaz0> and don't know how to fix
<doktah> how would I go about that windbuntu?
<L3top> The fglrx driver wont work right on that card... so hopefully windbuntu
<L3top> R*5|6|7 are not supported by the current driver.
<L3top> doktah: what driver are you currently using?
<doktah> just the ati one
<windbuntu> i know that on my system, ubuntu offered me a proprietay driver, but it would not work, so i left it as is and it works very nicely and i just checked and ubuntu 12.04 says i am using no proprietary drivers.
<wawowe> Germanaz0: what's the error?
<Germanaz0> don't know
<doktah> none of this was happening before I tried to use a TV as a secondary via the sviddy
<Germanaz0> I cant read the problem
<Germanaz0> it crash
<Germanaz0> but for example, when I open software center
<Germanaz0> it throws
<L3top> doktah: apt-cache policy fglrx
<BentFranklin> How do I add a repository to /var/lib/apt/lists?
<Germanaz0> http://pastebin.com/8SCrp8iC
<Germanaz0> wawowe,
<L3top> What does the installed line say doktah? ( or you can just apt-cache policy fglrx | grep Installed  )
<doktah> fglrx:
<doktah>   Installed: (none)
<doktah>   Candidate: 2:8.881-0ubuntu4.1
<doktah>   Version table:
<doktah>      2:8.881-0ubuntu4.1 0
<FloodBot1> doktah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doktah>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/restricted i386 Packages
<L3top> ok... then you are using the appropriate driver.
<doktah> I figgered
 * L3top wouldn't expect much if anything to display on the proprietary one.
<HareyJ> I'm having a severe problem with 12.04 in graphical mode, I suspect it's the video drivers.  nvidia 8800m gts on my laptop.   The system just freezes after I login and toy around for about 60 seconds or so.  mouse will still move, but nothing else works, no keyboard, nothing.  Seen this error reported out on the net but I haven't seen any fixes for it yet.
<wawowe> Germanaz0: download libapt-pkg4.12.deb and dpkg -i
<windbuntu> before 12.04, ubuntu would offer me a proprietayr ati driver and i always took it-now, since 12.04 when i try to install the ati driver it says a problem occured and i look and the ati driver is not installed? so i leave it as is and the stock ubuntu driver works good. i am not sure whats up with that but all my 12.04 computers are working good.
<HareyJ> oh, and 64 bit version too
<windbuntu> proprietary*
<L3top> windbuntu: it is the driver itself that changed, and the version offered in this release. They drop support like flies.
<HareyJ> I did try using 2d Unity, made zero difference, still locks up.
<wawowe> HareyJ: does it lockup if you sit at the login manager?
<windbuntu> very possible ltop i have not researched it that far, as long as ubuntu comes thru i tend to let stuff like that go and report only what i cannot fix, i guess ultimately i prefer ti use the drivers ubuntu offers as stock drivers if at all possible.
<windbuntu> the 1st time i noticed this issue was on my asus laptop which uses the ati 5870 card, so i mentioned it when i saw doktak 's comment.
<HareyJ> wawowe:  Yes, it does in fact, the first time I turned it on it did that.
<wawowe> HareyJ: can you ctrl+alt+f1 before it locks?
<HareyJ> wawowe: it takes somewhere between 30 seconds and 2 minutes to freeze up, not long enough for me to change the graphics driver.  Yes I can get to console, but I have to stay there, if I try to switch back after that time is up, it locks as before.
<wawowe> HareyJ: switch to the console and do: tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log > new
<tyler_d> >>
<HareyJ> wawowe: I was tailing the system logs, and did see something about the graphics driver at some point, but I haven't seriously used linux in ages so I'm at a loss here..
<wawowe> HareyJ: then switch back and let it lockup then reboot
<wawowe> HareyJ: are there any errors in the log?
<windbuntu> i am sure glad i am not a gamer
<L3top> If you were a gamer, you would have a different card.
<HareyJ> wawowe: Oh, I'm booted off the ubuntu 12.04 cd right now, I don't have a working stable OS on this laptop, sooo...   Yes, there was something about the graphics driver but I didn't fully catch it, an error it looked like... I'd have to reboot to the OS and install a console irc client to get you more
<windbuntu> haha maybe i would but i hear my 5870 is ok
 * Germanaz0 restarting pc
<windbuntu> this desktop doesnt even have a card in it
<L3top> HareyJ: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<wawowe> HareyJ: just mount your install
<L3top> was just joshin windbuntu
<HareyJ> it'll be a min, not used to this interface :)
<windbuntu> i have no clue l3top-never tried those type of games
<wawowe> HareyJ: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && cd /mnt/var/log
<HareyJ> L3top: VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800M GTS] [10de:0609] (rev a2)
<wawowe> HareyJ: if i had to guess what it was, i'd say lightdm
<L3top> HareyJ: did you install the proprietary driver (nvidia-current) or are you using the default nouveau
<wawowe> HareyJ: the login manager
<qubuntu> i connected my HP monitor to my Ubuntu laptop via VGA. but Ubuntu doesn't seem to detect my HP monitor as it's still on standby. how do i get Ubuntu to detect it?
<HareyJ> L3top: It was the nvidia one by default as far as I can tell, I didn't specifically install anything other than clicking "install 3d party software and drivers" at the install.
<L3top> qubuntu: Have you used the fn + f key to change the output?
<philip> y
<philip> justin
<L3top> fn + f*
<krababbel> HareyJ: then you need to insatll nvidia-current
<HareyJ> what's the default password for this cd booted version?
<qubuntu> L3top i tried fn + f on the keyboard and that didn't do anything.
<L3top> krababbel: if HareyJ clickt install 3rd party then he has the nvidia-current
<HareyJ> krababbel: I believe it said it was nvidia current, I could briefly get as far as that control panel
<krababbel> og
<krababbel> I thought that was just mp3
<L3top> qubuntu: it isnt the f key, I mean whichever function key has the image of a monitor on it... fn + f4 on mine
<HareyJ> shoot, let me just reboot into it... I can irc from console, although it's been 10 years since I tried.  hopefully that won't hurt too much ;)
<wawowe> HareyJ: does passwd ask you for the current password?
<HareyJ> hold, I'll be back in a minute.. I hope.
<wawowe> HareyJ: apt-get install irssi
<HareyJ> and this is irc.freenode.com?  I hate this irc client.  can't find any real 'settings'.  it's too IMy.
<LordOfTime> HareyJ:  irc.freenode.net
<HareyJ> groovy, brb.
<krababbel> harovali: chat.freenode.net
<qubuntu> l3top I just tried FN + monitor key (F7 on mine) but that didn't do anything. my monitor doesn't detect any signal.
<LordOfTime> krababbel:  tiny bit slow there :P  but irc.freenode.net and chat.freenode.net are synonymous
<L3top> qubuntu: try it a couple of times, with some time between.
<L3top> qubuntu: there are several configs possible
<wawowe> qubuntu: may have to add another screen in xorg.conf
<krababbel> LordOfTime: ok, I just remembered it from their website, i use chat now, and it feels faster :)
<qubuntu> thanks l3top it still doesn't work but i think i will restart my computer and see if that does anything.
<qubuntu> wawowe i will look into that, thanks.
<brett__> how does wine work
<wawowe> brett__: you type: wine windowsapp.exe
<BentFranklin> On Ubuntu Server 12.04, I edited sources.list, updated, and did apt-get install foo and it finds foo then stops with "Media change: please insert the disc labeled ...Pangolin... and press enter".  Why is that?
<haux> You drink it, and you make bad decisions. That's how it works.
<wawowe> BentFranklin: remove the "cd" source from sources.list
<bazhang> !ot > haux
<ubottu> haux, please see my private message
<brett__> i did and my screen flickered brought up blue screen and then said not found
<L3top> BentFranklin: one of your sources.list is going to be file//cdrom or some such. Remove it. Or it can be unclicked from the update manager settings
<brett__> funny haha
<qubuntu> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<BentFranklin> L3top: wawowe: Thanks
<qubuntu> !xorg.conf > qubuntu
<ubottu> qubuntu, please see my private message
<wawowe> brett__: if something wasn't found it was probably a dll, you'll have to download those when they're needed
<brett__> im starting to get annoyed with ubuntu everything seems complicated its hard to get answers
<proxinix> How can I help you brett__
<bazhang> !manual | brett__ have a read
<ubottu> brett__ have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | brett__ and here
<ubottu> brett__ and here: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<bazhang> brett__, another help forum for ubuntu is askubuntu.com
<wawowe> brett__: if you want windows, use it. wine is an emulator and when things don't work you just have to live with it
<nmatrix9> Hey guys screwed up my xserver tried to do a clean reinstall of my nvidia drivers with apt-get remove nvidia-* and then do apt-get install butI keep getting nvidia-96 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-10 but it is not installable
<qubuntu> L3top I went to NVIDIA X Server Settings and I see the HP Display monitor there. but under configuration it says "disabled".  i have two options: seperatexscreen or twinview. what do i do?
<nmatrix9> Anyone know how to reinstall nvidia drivers for 12.04
<L3top> I guess you want to run twinview in clone mode
<brett__> but my pc responds to ubuntu better thsn it ever did with win 7 it has never worked as smooth as it does now i just have trouble with some of the programs and i miss some things i could do
<LordOfTime> nmatrix9:  `sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current`  ?
<nmatrix9> Can't even boot into x with rescue cd
<L3top> I guess you want to run twinview in clone mode qubuntu
<nmatrix9> I  will try that LordOfTime thanks
<qubuntu> ok i'll try that l3top
<sancas> super fail!! i run sudo rm -rf /opt/* and i dont know what i do :s
<sancas> but i have problems
<qubuntu> it worked! thanks L3top ! :)
<qubuntu> although i'll be using right mode instead of clone since it has same screens in this mode.
<wawowe> brett__: what do you miss?
<nmatrix9> LordOfTime kinda weird though that I can't even get x with the ubuntu rescue cd
<brett__> when you want to download something you just down load and install it now even when i download ubuntu stuff igoes to a file and i dont know how or if its installed
<L3top> happy that works out for you qubuntu
<escott> brett__, you generally should not be downloading programs. instead use apt-get install or synaptic or software center
<brett__> so if i happen to find the file i still dont know what to to with it
<wawowe> brett__: you can get pretty much any program you might want all from the same place
<brett__> how do i get access to this
<Mike9863> Ubuntu no longer automatically changes the connector from Speakers to Headphones under the sound settings when I plug in headphones. How can I enable this?
<krababbel_> brett__: you use software center
<brett__> yes i do
<nmatrix9> LordOfTime it worked I have x session back thank you
<LordOfTime> nmatrix9:  no problem :)
<wawowe> brett__: if you find a program on the internet that you want and it's not for linux then don't get it
<wawowe> brett__: find it's linux =
<brett__> i see
<escott> Mike9863, does "sudo lshw -C sound" mention intel HDA (high def audio) and is this a laptop?
<Mike9863> escott: Nothing about intel; yes it's a laptop
<escott> Mike9863, what kind of soundcard is it?
<Mike9863> escott: Nevermind that; it does say intel HDA. Sorry. Here's the output: http://pastebin.com/vRraZprN
<escott> Mike9863, the joys of HDA sound. so a little background is in order
<escott> Mike9863, intel HDA is a fairly general specification, but each laptop maker has the option of connecting the output ports (called PINS) with different physical jacks. as a result there are an exponential number of board configurations
<vlt> Hello. A special chroot environment caused this msg: “invoke-rc.d: policy-rc.d denied execution of stop.” This is what I want for other chroots, too. How to achieve this?
<escott> Mike9863, most likely what has happened is that your kernel is picking the wrong board configuration and is either not detecting the fact that the headphone jack has been inserted, or is outputting sound to the wrong PIN
<wawowe> vlt: selinux, apparmor
<vlt> wawowe: hmmm, sounds complicated.
<escott> Mike9863, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA describes some kernel module options you can try. another approach would be to boot the livecd of a version that works, and downloading the hda_analyzer python script and running it in monitor mode. then plug/unplug into the headphone jack and note what how the PIN configuration is changed in order to make output go to headphones, then you can replicate that on
<escott> your current system
<sjd> hi all,各位早上好
<Mike9863> escott: Thanks I'll look into it. I don't remember having this problem in 11.10. It used to change automatically.
<escott> Mike9863, this happened to me between 10.10 and 11.04. a patch got dropped somewhere in the kernel build. i waited a few months and it was back to working again
<escott> Mike9863, in the interim i just manually flipped the pins when I needed it
<Mike9863> escott: I'm hoping I won't have to resort to that :P. Thanks for your help.
<trying2work> Hi, can anyone here help me with printing problems on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<menturi> Hello. I am getting a 'panic' when trying to boot off an Ubuntu cd and am not sure what to do at all. I'm very new to linux, and am unfamiliar with many things, so sorry in advance (hehe). If anybody can help me, what information do you need?
<menturi> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53794511/Images/0515022350.jpg
<naryfa> menturi: try an alternate installation iso
<skulltip> is it a bug that the menu of an app drops from the top of the hud down to the application you're running?
<vlt> menturi: First thing you could do is to check whether the CD image is fine. There’s an option in the boot menu.
<menturi> I burned two CDs from the same iso, both with the same results. I also tried to do that 'verify contents of CD' once and it said it was successful. Do you think it is possible that the iso is bad?
<GeminiDomino> This is probably a dumb question, but I installed 32-bit since I didn't know this laptop had a 64bit processor. Is there some sort of metapackage or something that I can use to install the 64-bit packages without having to do a fresh reinstall?
<uw> hi just want to see if this is possible.  I have a bunch of window open: brower (with tabs), natuatus windows, totem, ETC.  i need to reboot.  Is there a way i can save this setting of all the windows and positions and return to it upon reboot?
<vlt> GeminiDomino: I don’t think so.
<vlt> menturi: Not very likely if you verified it already.
<GeminiDomino> I was afraid of that. :P Thanks
<Pnoexz> uw: sessions, your DE should have them
<escott> menturi, appears to be from b43 (broadcom wireless). try and boot the safe mode if that doesn't work you can try a b43.blacklist=yes option on the boot (assuming b43 is the module name)
<trying2work> I have upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 (64-bit). And now I cannot print anything. I am not sure what went wrong. I have all the correct drivers, but my printer priints out a blank page , and another page with some kinda error message. Is there anyone who can help me find out and fix the problem ?
<uw> Pnoexz, hi thanks for the response.  I'm kinda new, can you elaborate on "DE"
<wawowe> vlt: were you talking about chroot jailing a process or making an system unbreakable during a chroot
<Pnoexz> uw: Desktop Environment, gnome, KDE xfce, lxde, colorbox
<SomeGuy303-2> Looking for a little help with an HDMI audio issue. When the TV is turned off, I lose the HDMI audio device, and only get it back with a reboot...
<escott> SomeGuy303-2, have you tried rmmod and modprobe?
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: does alsa mixer show the still show it?
<SomeGuy303-2> gone from the mixer
<menturi> escott:  excuse my unfamiliarity. How do I boot in safe mode? I found my way to this screen < http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53794511/Images/0516022202.jpg >.
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: that shouln't happen, what about: aplay -l
<vlt> wawowe: I want to chroot and then run `aptitude install` w/o actually stopping or running any processes. Something like debootstrap does. There’s “ltsp-chroot” that seems to do this but it’s hard wired to chroot into one of its client image environments. I want to find out what it does to prevent messing up the “host” processes.
<escott> menturi, either F6 or F4 (I think modes means video modes)
<SomeGuy303-2> wawowe: it drops it also
<wawowe> menturi: for single-user mode add -s to the grub boot line
<stars69> hi guys how do you search for dir or file on ssh terminal?
<escott> menturi, see that line above the last one that says ubuntu.seed boot=casper etc etc.. if you can figure out the proper option to modify that (the kernel boot options) and can add b43.blacklist=yes that will hopefully get you booting
<schnuffle> stars69: locate or find
<stars69> schnuffle, thanks
<vlt> stars69: Exactly like on an an ordinary terminal ;-)
<schnuffle> :)
<vlt> stars69: `find` for example
<menturi> F4 lists: "Normal", "Use driver update disk", "OEM install (for manufacturers)". F6 lists: "acpi=off", "noapic", "no1apic", "edd=on", "nodmraid", "nomodeset", "Free software only"
<trying2work> any one who can help me with printing problems on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<tucemiux> anyone knows how well ubuntu plays with video cards that have HDMI output?
<menturi> Ah maybe i can type text to it somehow...
<pibarnas> tucemiux, very well.
<skiz_> I have a vid card with HDMI running 12.04
<skiz_> runs great.
<L3top> tucemiux: all of my outputs are HDMI
<locoguano> The sliders (not scroll bar) can not be seen in the theme I am using. Anyone know the GTK-3.0 setting to change slider color?
<L3top> well... except the laptops...
<stars69> hi, have anyone have this 2 files libtclsqlite3.so and curl?
<tucemiux> you guys think an ivy bridge laptop with HDMI output will play with ubuntu?
<pibarnas> tucemiux, mine is linked to the LED tv. very good.
<skiz_> btw, my name is Skiz, new ubuntu user... =/
<schnuffle> stars69: sudo apt-get install curl
<LordOfTime> stars69:  curl can be installed by `sudo apt-get install curl`, the other one i told you about earlier
<Pnoexz> hey, how do i clean the kernel log? due to a bug it went from a few lines to 6.6GB in a day
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: use lsmod and check if a module disappears from the list after you unplug it
<escott> menturi, hit f6 then hit esc and it should put the cursor in the boot parameters line
<tucemiux> pibarnas, im going to get a monitor with HDMI inputs because I couldnt find a 32" TV that I could use for gaming  and part time TV use
<escott> menturi, leave a space after the -- and add "b43.blacklist=yes"
<pibarnas> tucemiux, mine's 32''.
<stars69> LordOfTime, i must be missed your first msg can you repeat agaun plz
<tucemiux> pibarnas, how's your gaming on that rig?
<escott> menturi, so it should read "blah blah blah -- b43.blacklist=yes" and then press ENTER
<LordOfTime> stars69:  you know me as Resistance.  but my last message was: <LordOfTime> stars69:  curl can be installed by `sudo apt-get install curl`, the other one i told you about earlier
<pibarnas> tucemiux, I don't game on that. sorry.
<stars69> LordOfTime, i tried all your suggestion none of those work
<tucemiux> pibarnas, yeah, like i was saying!  I'm looking for something I will use on a daily basis as a monitor and on the weekends watch games on it (TV)
<skiz_> Odd question, but anyone know an offline MD5 Decrypter tool for 12.04?
<pibarnas> tucemiux, indeed I play a little of mupen64plus, but I think it's not what you talking about.
<LordOfTime> stars69:  then file a bug against the FTPd you're using, because its looking in the wrong location
<LordOfTime> stars69:  you may have to manually create that directory structure wherever it needs it to be, then symlink the correct file to there
<tucemiux> pibarnas, dont know whats mupen, i mainly use UrbanTerror and going to start doing some COD once I get my rig set up good
<menturi> escott:  thak ou b43.blacklist=yes seemed to work.
<menturi> thank you*
<stars69> LordOfTime, well not that, those files are not on my system
<pibarnas> tucemiux, it's a nintendo 64 emulator X)
<escott> menturi, so you probably arent going to have wireless on this install. you'll need to plugin directly
<SomeGuy303-2> wawowe: before and after lsmod are the same
<tucemiux> nintendo? LoL ok
<wawowe> vlt: here's what i got from google http://people.debian.org/~hmh/invokerc.d-policyrc.d-specification.txt https://www.debian-administration.org/article/426/Installing_new_Debian_systems_with_debootstrap may or may not be useful
<stars69> LordOfTime, i can creat dir but i need those files
<LordOfTime> stars69:  did you apt-get install libsqlite3-tcl ?
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: what kind of card is it?
<stars69> like i said it said i already has that apps installed, i did remove and re-install but not working
<LordOfTime> stars69:  and then look at this location for the file: /usr/lib/tcltk/sqlite3/libtclsqlite3.so
<Pnoexz> hey, how do i clean the kernel log? due to a bug it went from a few lines to 6.6GB in a day
<LordOfTime> stars69:  because /usr/lib/tcltk/sqlite3/libtclsqlite3.so is where libsqlite3-tcl installs it
<SomeGuy303-2> wawowe: snd_hda_intel
<lime_> What package is the `qemu` binary in ubuntu?
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: try reloading the module
<stars69> LordOfTime,i did looked at dir, those file is not there
<stars69> can someone plz help me with find this file plz libtclsqlite3.so
<LordOfTime> stars69:  repeating won't help youi'
<wawowe> Pnoexz: either use sed to delete everyline with the error or delete the kernel log
<elequ> I was wondering if someone could help me? I'm trying to install 'lamp-server' using either apt-get or tasksel
<elequ> but it is not listed to install
<Pnoexz> wawowe: thanks, ill go with deletion
<LordOfTime> elequ:  sudo apt-get install lamp-server ?
<menturi> escott:  Okay. I'm going to continue to install Ubuntu and see then what options I have for internet. I have a question about partitioning. I currently have /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2, both for winows, and some 'free space'. I'm a bit unclear on 'primary' vs 'logical' setup and what it means.
<elequ> can anyone tell me where this list comes from? how I can add 'lamp-server' to apt-get as an option to install
<trying2work> <LordOfTime>: Can you help me with printing problems on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<wawowe> elequ: apt-cache search lamp
<elequ> LordOfTime, nothing happens :-/
<trying2work> LordOfTime: Can you help me with printing problems on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<elequ> apt-cache search only give me three things
<escott> menturi, you can have it automatically install to the free space and it will setup an extended partition with two logical partitions inside. if you want manual partitioning then I would recommend creating an extended partition and putting logical partitions inside it. you are limited to 4 primary partitions (and an extended counts as 1 primary). by creating extended parts you can have hundreds of partitions instead of only 4
<trying2work> escott: can you help me resolve printing problem on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<elequ> I'm using a VPS for uni and think apt-get has been gutted a bit
<elequ> how do I add package lists to apt-get?
<wawowe> elequ: or apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5*
<escott> trying2work, details
<LordOfTime> trying2work:  no, i cant, but give the channels details
<wawowe> elequ: if you mean adding repositories, it's in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<skulltip> sorry, i gave unity a month but it is either still buggy and not all there yet, or my upgrade didn't go as well as I thought it did.
<elequ> thanks wawowe! I'm going to try that but I'm actually interested to know where apt-get gets it's information from :)
<locoguano> can anyone tell me what gtk-3 property controls the color of a slider (not scrollbar)?
<elequ> poo! yes that
<skulltip> switching to openbox or lxde
<phunyguy> yeah lxde runs so much better...  :-/
<Logan_> stars69: The package libsqlite3-0-dbg also appears to provide that file in /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/tcltk/sqlite3/.
<trying2work> escott: I have upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 (64bit). Soon after that, I am not able to print anything from my printer. I tried 2-3 different printers, but none of them worked. When I issue a print command from adobe acrobat reader , there is no response form printer. Or when I issue the command from evince the printer starts to print something. But it gives out a blank page and another page with some error message printed on it.
<elequ> wawowe, thank you!!
<nydel> i'm having some problems with dual monitors - i want applications to open on my primary monitor, or to remember where they were closed & open there, but often they don't. then they open halfway between the monitors, in the middle of the workspace. please help, i can't figure this out for the life of me! thank you
<Logan_> stars69: Although the libsqlite3-tcl package should be providing that file already.
<Tyrope> Greetings. I'm trying to install 12.04server on a Windows Virtual PC (Don't have anything else available at school, grr). I recall having to run the parameters 'noreplace-paravirt vga=791' (not 100% on the number) for 11.10desktop, is this still required for 12.04server?
<escott> trying2work, what kind of printer is it? what does it say in the printers dialog?
<SomeGuy303-2> wawowe: no chage with modprobe snd_hda_intel, or modprobe snd_hda_codec_hdmi
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: rmmod
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: then modprobe
<trying2work> escott: I have tried with HP 4050 and with Konika minolta c451 printers. The print queue does not give any error message, it shows that the command was processed and the printing was done. The printer prints this error message = "ERROR: invald access OFFENDING COMMAND: filter STACK: /SubFileDecode endstream 0  --nostringval-- "
<SomeGuy303-2> wawowe: ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<escott> trying2work, if you open your webbrowser and type in the location bar "localhost:631"
<escott> trying2work, you will get a web interface to the printer queue that may provide more debugging options
<HareyJ> There we go..
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: lsmod | grep snd
<nydel> does the nvidia tweaker thing work on non-nvidia cards? mine is an intel built-in graphics board & i'm doing dual monitors, my laptop & an hdmi out
<trying2work> escott: My printer was properly added. It was working before, and it works from another computer with ubuntu 11.10 (where I used exactly the same method for connecting to the printer)
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: have to rmmod all of those on the left
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: including soundcore
<Areckx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/991701/
<HareyJ> wawowe: I did a quick re-installation as it turns out my partitions were all screwed up, and this time I didn't check the "install 3rd party software" box and the nvidia drivers are not installed.. and X is fine for the moment..
<wawowe> HareyJ: you could try getting the most recent nvidia driver, if it's a bug the the one in the repository
<menturi> escott:  Does this look correct & reasonable to you? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53794511/Images/0516022226.jpg
<trying2work> escott: Here is my /var/log/cups/error_log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/991702/
<L3top> Anybody know how to reassign media button controls (XF86Audio*) to alsa? My laptop controls don't seem to be tied to anything with a volume meter (in alsamixer). xev shows they are working (as expected due to HUD).
<HareyJ> wawowe: Yeah, I could see that there was an updated one, but obviously I couldn't get it to install from X without it crashing before the process hardly started..
<SomeGuy303-2> wawowe: all report to be in use...
<wawowe> L3top: xbindkeys
<L3top> ty wawowe.
<escott> menturi, not exactly
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: they all depend on each other
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: if you're playing music or something stop it, or: lsof | grep snd
<escott> menturi, this are no extended partitions. everything is primary. that would imply gpt. which would imply uefi? is this a uefi system?
<escott> trying2work, none of those errors would seem to be related to a print failure
<escott> trying2work, why dont you try and print something and then check what tail /var/log/cups/error_log says
<HareyJ> I am seeing odd errors in my console regarding sdc, which to my knowledge I don't have..
<trying2work> escott: sure, lemme try that
<wawowe> HareyJ: check your computer for flash drives haha
<HareyJ> oh wait, maybe that's my dvdrom drive, but it's not in use..
<HareyJ> nope, nothing plugged in
<menturi> I thought I selected 'logical' instead of 'primary'. I wanted to do what you suggested before, with 'extended' and logical sub-partitions i guess you could call them. I am unsure what 'uefi' means.
<bluesnow> Hi, I'm having a DNS server problem. I can ping 127.0.0.1 and my default route, but I can't ping any DNS servers.
<bluesnow> I've turned off firewall/cleared DNS cache/turned off SELinux
<escott> menturi, is your system brand new? does the "bios" setup screen support the mouse, is it particularly colorful
<trying2work> escott: this is what it gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/991709/
<escott> trying2work, nothing new or interesting there
<trying2work> escott: by the way there are so many people who have had similar problems, but there is no solution found as yet
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: do this: lsmod | grep snd | cut -c -18 | xargs rmmod
<escott> trying2work, im not much of an expert on printing. last time i printed something was a few years ago
<menturi> escott:  No, I do not believe so.
<bluesnow> any idea what could be the reason for being unable to ping dns servers?
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: until all the modules are unloaded
<trying2work> escott: anyway thanks for your time
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: then rmmod soundcore
<escott> menturi, maybe they surpres the listing of the extended so as not to confuse people. im not familiar with that screen
<escott> menturi, i guess just go ahead
<K-Rich> Yo
<HareyJ> I'm gonna try upgrading to the nvidia driver, but just in case, how do I downgrade back to this.. nouveau driver from the console?  apt-get install ?
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: after that you can make a script that will run that as many times as needed, then modprobe  snd_hda_codec_hdmi snd_hda_intel
<menturi> My friend will be available soon. I will be talking to him in a bit. Thank you much for your assistance you were a great help :)
<HareyJ> Turns out my 'sdc' is the SD/MMC/MS/XD card reader slot, odd that it's doing things when there's not even a card in it.
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: so you can just type revive whenever you need to revive your sound card
<escott> HareyJ, those are fun devices you usually end up with sdc/sdd/sde/sdf...
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: should add something for killing any process using the sound card too
<HareyJ> [sdc] Asking for cache data failed
<HareyJ> [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<HareyJ> endlessly.  on my damn terminal windows!
<SomeGuy303-2> wawowe: no love on the rmmod: ERROR: Module snd_hda_codec_hdmi is in use
<HareyJ> [sdc] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled
<SomeGuy303-2>  wawowe: says that for all of the modules
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: what does lsof | grep snd say
<wawowe> HareyJ: apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<wawowe> HareyJ: and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use that driver
<SomeGuy303-2> wawowe, about 9 lines
<cmecca_> hi all --- is it possible to put unity 'dash home' top icon into the menubar instead of leaving it on the dock as i see in some screenshots, in unity 2D?  or is this a 3D only function..
<XX> can u open steam through ubuntu?
<HareyJ> wawowe: there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L3top> HareyJ: I would also recommend apt-get remove nvidia* as well if you are going back to nouveau
<Logan_> XX: With Wine, yes.
<XX> im trying to figure thsi out now
<XX> also
<XX> is the new ubuntu worth it ?
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: lsof | grep snd | awk '{print $2}' | sort -u | xargs kill -9
<nydel> i finally got things to open to my primary display if anyone wants to know how.
<L3top> HareyJ: In fact I would purge.... those two fight for frame buffer.
<XX> or do i keep the one i have?
<Logan_> XX: Or PlayOnLinux.
<Logan_> XX: Which version are you running?
<XX> 11.10
<XX> one oh thrix or something :p
<wawowe> HareyJ: go to the console (ctrl+alt+f1) and type service lightdm stop
<XX> what is playonlinux :O
<wawowe> HareyJ: then Xorg -configure
<wawowe> HareyJ: as root btw
<Logan_> !playonlinux | XX
<Logan_> hmph
<wawowe> HareyJ: then cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lihongwu> Hi,all. May I ask which program provide the command "dpkg-depcheck", please?
<XX> im downloading it now
<XX> also
<XX> im checking how to run steam on li nxu
<HareyJ> which reminds me, how exactly does one login as root on this thing?  pure sudo all the way?  how annoying.
<Logan_> lihongwu: sudo apt-get install devscripts
<L3top> sudo -s or -i HareyJ
<lihongwu> Logan_: Oh, thank you.
<cmecca_> is it possible to put the 'dash home' ubuntu icon in the menubar in unity?  i see it in some screenshots
<Logan_> lihongwu: No problem.
<cmecca_> or must it remain a icon.
<randomDude> i have 10 12.04 desktop machines here at work which are using ldap login, user authentication suceeds however there is only a black screen with a cursor. i think i had this problem with 11.10 as well. but i can not remember how to solve it.
<bohemian9485> !playonlinux
<Logan_> !info playonlinux | bohemian9485
<ubottu> bohemian9485: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.14-1 (precise), package size 2031 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<XX> . After wine is done being installed, run wine iexplore http://winehq.org and install Gecko. Now copy over tahoma.ttf font from a Windows install or off the internet to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/.
<Logan_> bohemian9485: http://www.playonlinux.com/en
<XX> what does that mean?
<XX> how do i rune WINE iexplore http://winehq.org
<XX> ?
<Logan_> XX: Where are those instructions from?
<randomDude> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<XX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/InstallingSteam
<Logan_> XX: You don't need to do that. Just download PlayOnLinux. There's a setup wizard for Steam.
<L3top> XX sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<L3top> XX I would think installing wine would have them as a depends though...
<XX> oh
<XX> wait i just downloaded playonlinux. And now, i do sudo apt-get install msttcorefronts?
<XX> omigod omigod omigod THERE IS METAL SLUGGGGGGGGGGG HOLY SHIETTT
<XX> i worship u logan_
<L3top> XX I would, again, think you already have them if you have wine... you can look in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Logan_> XX: Haha.
<upset> Question: Is emerald resource-intensive? Especially compared to Metacity panels
<wylde> !emerald | upset
<ubottu> upset: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<upset> wylde: Woah. Why do people keep writing Emerald themes then?
<upset> wylde: Especially incredibly attractive ones
<L3top> upset: because it is use at your own risk doesn't mean it isn't going to work... just means... if you hit a problem, we can't help.
<XX>  logan_ http://pastebin.com/VH7Jm7xq
<HareyJ> *crosses fingers*
<Logan_> XX: I wouldn't worry about the fonts.
<upset> Okay, none of your answers have anything to do with my original question.
<upset> Is it a resource-intensive window decorator as compared to metacity?
<L3top> It is not supported. That is the answer here.
<upset> L3top: That is a non-answer.
<L3top> Because it is a non-question in A SUPPORT ROOM
<HareyJ> Duh.
<upset> L3top: There's no need to be rude, at all.
<L3top> I am not trying to be rude. I found your follow up rude.
<cmecca_> Czar: thats my dogs name
<cmecca_> :P
<HareyJ> omg it's back to the days of windows, I need to restart my computer after installing a driver! ;)
<Czar> Hi..looking for help trying to install Graphic Driver...ubuntu 11.10  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960  Sony Vaio VGN NR220E
<upset> L3top: Whether or not it's old and unmaintained has nothing to do with resource usage and I'm not concerned with whether or not Canonical supports it because this is not Canonical's channel.
<upset> L3top: If you don't know, you don't need to answer.
<HareyJ> upset: dude, he doesn't know the answer, and quite frankly who would?  just let it go.
<L3top> You are asking for a technical comparison in a support channel of a non supported manager addon. I don't see why you dont understand.
<XX> I have to say logan_ that steam is working perfectly
<XX> thank you so much again
<Logan_> XX: Awesome. Glad I was able to help.
<L3top> I know the answer... I reject the question on principal.
<L3top> HareyJ: Like I said, they fight for framebuffer, that is why a reboot is required.
<upset> HareyJ: I don't know, that's why I asked. I don't need some trivial back and forth though. It's unhelpful and unproductive.
<wawowe> SomeGuy303-2: http://pastebin.com/c2sCm7Yw there's your script
<Czar> where i can find the right channel.. for graphic drivers support??????????????
<HareyJ> L3top: I recall, and I understand, just found it a little funny!  Thanks for the help.. I'll be back! (I hope)
<Anarhist> hello, yesterday i gave live cd of the new version of ubuntu a try, i almost wanted to install it, but can somebody tell me this: will it be possible to make a panel on the left hide itself like it currently does for me... i'm on netbook and that little bit of space is very important
<L3top> Czar: ask your question.
<divbyzero> hello, is there any ncurses gui for iptables?
<cmecca_> is it possible to put the 'dash home' ubuntu icon in the menubar in unity?  i see it in some screenshots
<cmecca_> or must it remain a icon.
<wawowe> Anarhist: i'm pretty sure that panel hides itself automatically
<upset> L3top: You're absolutely silly and you're not a Canonical employee and whether or not it is maintained has nothing to do with anything.
<Anarhist> wawowe, on the live cd it remained shown all the time...
<Anarhist> wawowe, perhaps it's a bug i should report then
<L3top> If you were polite you would have had your answer. I didn't claim authority, I just have no motivation whatsoever to help you.
<TheAncientGoat> Man, I really, really wanted to like unity.. And I love the HUD.. But it keeps on freezing and giving me 99% CPU use with compiz
<upset> L3top: You don't even know what version of Ubuntu I'm using. For all you know I'm using a release for which Emerald works perfectly.
<Czar> L3top the additional drivers doesnt recognizes any graphical dirver!!!
<wawowe> Anarhist: i don't know about 12.04, but when i initially installed 11.10 it hid itself
<L3top> Czar: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<TheAncientGoat> Also, it makes my GPU run at 80C and is a bit.. laggy for my 2007 laptop
<Anarhist> wawowe, yes, on 11.* it does, but i tried 12.04 live cd... that's what i'm talking about
<HareyJ> upset: You're being a jerk is what you're doing. I've done more than enough support work myself to know that.
<TheAncientGoat> So, lets hope Gnome3 is less crashy..
<upset> L3top: Before it's principle, now it's a personal issue? Just don't answer if you don't know or don't want to help. I'm really offended by your conduct.
<wawowe> Anarhist: i got rid of unity right away, so i don't know if it's like that in 12.04, but i'd assume, and if it's not i'm sure there's an easy way to enable it
<upset> HareyJ: If you're like this guy you're about as helpful as a doctor that smacks you when you talk.
<L3top> The principal is because of your attitude and sense of entitlement to an answer on an unsupported install in a support channel... yes... now shoo. I'm done with you.
<Czar> L3top   Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<omac> i just updated to 12.04 and the left launcher bar auto-hides.
<upset> L3top: I will gladly get out of here. You're  so high up on that horse that you're hard to hear.
<L3top> Czar, that is not the output of what I gave you... but regardless, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<bluesnow> Hi, I'm having internet connection problems
<bluesnow> I can ping myself but can't ping any DNS servers, and nslookup is returning connection timed out, no servers could be reached
<omac> upset what's yr question?
<L3top> Yes upset... that is why I spend countless hours in here helping people for absolutely nothing. Because I am... uppity.
<bluesnow> Any idea how to fix this? I've turned off firewall, SELinux, etc, but still can't ping any DNS servers or other websites
<Czar> L3top: 11.10  output: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) [8086:2a02] (rev 0c)
<omac> your ip isnt in the same subnet/mask as your router.
<randomDude> upset: 1. it is more resource intensive, 2. this is infact canonicals channel
<upset> omac: Thanks for offering help, but I think I'll search for the answer elsewhere.
<wawowe> bluesnow: try to ping your router
<Danny> so i just tried duel booting win 7 with ubuntu installation went fine but now i cant get to my ubuntu side grub or w.e is missing or something like i dont get that purple background thing that lets me choose wether i want to boot up windows or ubuntu
<randomDude> i have 10 12.04 desktop machines here at work which are using ldap login, user authentication suceeds however there is only a black screen with a cursor. i think i had this problem with 11.10 as well. but i can not remember how to solve it.
<krababbel> Danny: what do you get?
<upset> L3top: Wow, really? You're not going to argue your way into making me believe you're better than me.
<Danny> krababbel: just boots into windows everytime
<omac> bluesnow: dhclient
<L3top> !info i965-va-driver ocelot
<ubottu> 'ocelot' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<wawowe> upset: i'm better than you
<krababbel> Danny: you have to reinstall grub again
<Danny> krababbel: how do i do this ?
<upset> wawowe: Noted
<krababbel> Danny:
<bluesnow> ping 192.168.0.1 (default route) works for me
<L3top> upset, If defending myself against your assault of character means to you that I think I am better than you, you have issues that cannot be supported in irc.
<krababbel> Danny: ubuntu forum thread number 1902362
<L3top> !info i965-va-driver oneiric
<ubottu> i965-va-driver (source: libva): Video Acceleration (VA) API for Linux -- i965 VA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12-2 (oneiric), package size 118 kB, installed size 616 kB
<wawowe> bluesnow: route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<wawowe> bluesnow: ping 4.2.2.1
<L3top> Czar: sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver
<escott> !grub | Danny
<ubottu> Danny: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bluesnow> wawowe: ping 4.2.2.1 returns destination host unreachable
<Emerling> o/ How put mootbot in my ubuntu channel
<Emerling> ?'
<Czar> L3top: bash: !info: event not found...... ok installing driver
<wawowe> bluesnow: but you can ping your router and you added that default gateway?
<L3top> Czar: sorry that was just for the bot, wasnt sure in 11.10 if it was i965-va-driver or libva-driver-i965
<omac> blues: ifconfig
<wawowe> bluesnow: can you ping anything else on your network?
<yanncarlier> j
<omac> what router model brand doyou have?
<yanncarlier> no
<Czar> L3top: so what i do ??? should i cont. with the driver installation?
<L3top> omac: you can begin typing a nic and hit tab to complete it, or reuse the last one. Much easier.
<L3top> Czar: yes
<bluesnow> omac: what am I looking for under ifconfig?
<bluesnow> wawowe: I can only ping 127.0.0.1 now
<omac> wlan0 or eth 0
<L3top> can you pastebin the output bluesnow? (installing pastebinit might not be a bad idea)
<bluesnow> omac: it has a listing for both eth0 and wlan0
<L3top> !pastebinit | bluesnow
<ubottu> bluesnow: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Czar> L3top: install done
<omac> paste the resuot into pastebin
<L3top> Czar then you have the intel driver and the accelleration driver enabled. Should have great experience.
<Boyo> Can anyone help with an Ubuntu installation problem?  I can't event get the install DVD to boot
<Czar> L3top: just installed the i965-va-driver! not the livba driver .. its that ok???
<bluesnow> Can't paste because linux desktop doesn't have internet
<escott> Boyo, details please
<omac> boyo try f8 key
<Boyo> I see the error message "error: prefix not set" and then garbled text
<wawowe> bluesnow: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.23; route add default gw 192.168.0.1; echo "nameserver 192.168.0.1" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<L3top> Czar: yes... there is only one... it was renamed. I was just trying to get the bot to tell me which name it was in oneiric
<bohemian9485> bluesnow: type ifconfig in a terminal window and check the inet addr part.
<Boyo> I selected DVD drive from the BIOS boot menu, so it is attempting to boot from the install DVD
<omac> or f12 key key to see boot menu and select cd/dvd drive
<Boyo> omac: This happens after that
<bluesnow> it gives inet addr: 127.0.0.1
<dr_willis> sounds like a bad burn or messed up iso file.  Boyo . tried it on other pcs yet?
<bluesnow> wait on top inet addr: 192.168.0.2
<Junior> HI EVERYONE, I NEED A LITTLE HELP HERE, MY DELL MONITOR GOES TO POWER SAVE MODE WHEN UBUNTU IS LOADING AFTER THE BIOS SCREEN, I TRY UPDATE THE INTEL DRIVER PLEASE HELP
<L3top> bluesnow: DOH... sorry... of course you can't paste.
<wawowe> bluesnow: you're on a wired connection right?
<bohemian9485> bluesnow: does your router has dhcp server capability?
<Czar> L3top: ok so that is the best graphic driver for my card... should i restart the sys??
<Boyo> This is what I mean by garbled text: http://i.imgur.com/KZpXw.jpg
<dr_willis> Junior:  dont yell.. and the system never comes back up? or what happens exactly.
<Boyo> dr_willis: No, I haven't tried it on another PC
<bluesnow> Both my wired and wireless connections aren't working. I've tried DCHP and manual.
<escott> Boyo, there is a boot option for nomodeset use that
<Boyo> escott: How do I use that
<L3top> Czar: yes... I would expect you to have no problems going forward with video/etc
<Junior> oh sorry, sorry i didnt notice my caps lock
<bluesnow> The DNS server I'm using on my windows desktop right now is working
<omac> bluesnow:  what bran and model number is your ?
<Boyo> escott: I believe I am having this problem before I would even have an opportunity to use a boot option
<wawowe> Junior: hit esc a bunch just before the loading screen shows
<omac> router?
<bluesnow> it's ubuntu 11.10
<escott> Boyo, on the menu where you select install or check memory there are things at the bottom I think you want F5 or F6 and then pick nomodeset from the menu
<bluesnow> oh
<wawowe> Junior: edit the grub line and add -s to the end of it
<Boyo> escott: I'm not getting that far
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Boyo
<ubottu> Boyo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wawowe> Junior: then boot and it will bring you to a terminal
<Czar> L3top: ok thank you i really appreciate your support and time...
<Boyo> It does look like a video mode problem, but I can't even see the install menu where I could use a boot option
<Junior> wawowe i have never edited the grub line before please instruct me
<dr_willis> Boyo:  the boot options are befor the install menu
<bluesnow> omac: it's an AT&T 2701HG-B Gateway
<omac> byo b patient it takes time to adjust for video
<L3top> any time Czar :)
<wawowe> Junior: it shows you commands at the bottom, but it's "e", then add -s to the end of it, hit enter, then type "b"
<wawowe> Junior: for the kernel line (the longer one)
<Boyo> omac: So you think waiting will fix the video?  I can tell that the text is some kind of menu.  There is a highlighted line that moves when I use the arrow keys
<omac> boyo wait 3 minutes and press enter a few times now and then
<Boyo> omac: I can try that, although I won't be able to read what I am selecting
<Junior> wawowe: i try to do the hitting ESC a bunch of time and nothing, i cant even get on a terminal, now please give me the commands i need to change that line on the grub you talking about, if you can and thanks wawowe
<omac> bluesnow: r u thr?
<bluesnow> omac: yes
<bluesnow> omac: also, I've gotten the wireless to work with this router before. But it seems to randomly drop sometimes and stop working.
<omac> roter make and modeel
<wawowe> Junior: you hit esc right when you see the purple screen, before the loading bar
<bluesnow> omac: router is a AT&T 2701hg-b gateway
<blackmatrix_ny> is there a way to make seahorse request for password again when someone opens the console...i dont see any options
<bohemian9485> bluesnow: i think your router is not giving out ip addresses to lease to client computers
<dr_willis> blackmatrix_ny:  you mean the alt-ctrl-f1-f6 consoles?
<none> can someone unban me from ubuntu-offtopic?
<omac> flaky wifi dongl drvers smtimes,but not yet. focus router make modeo...what are they?
<Junior> wawowe thats the thing you dont even get to see the purple screen right after the BIOS screen, the monitor goes to power save mode
<bluesnow> omac: AT&T 2701hg-b gateway
<wilee-nilee> none, got to #ubuntu-ops
<blackmatrix_ny> dr_willis, i mean the seahorse gui for gnupg...is there a way to put password on it when it launches
<krababbel> bluesnow: have you got this router from you isp?
<omac> make and model?
<omac> i
<omac> k
<wawowe> Junior: boot the ubuntu install cd
<Junior> wawowe so i just kept hitting ESC to see if anything comes up, and nothing and i did it for a long time
<wawowe> Junior: the framebuffer is what's causing it
<wawowe> Junior: need to disable it
<omac> now google the user manual
<krababbel> bluesnow: if yes, ask them how to fix it, ubuntu's dhcp client isn't the problem i guess
<Junior> wawowe ok im on it, i will boot from the ubuntu CD and we go from there, or i can acces the machine on SSH and tell me how to disablethe framebuffer
<bluesnow> omac: the manual doesn't provide any other info about make and model
<omac> find out what is the ip ofvthe router.  it is usually on the stickeunder the router
<bluesnow> I was able to use the wireless about seven hours earlier today
<omac> withe the user and passwd
<mixolyd> can someone please help me get kubuntu up and running
<wawowe> Junior: ssh would be faster if you've got it setup
<dr_willis> Junior:  try tapping/holding the space key also.  very very early in the boot process theres a screen with a 'man=keyboard' image at the  bottom real real quickly shown. thats  when you tap the keys to get to the  option menmmus
<mixolyd> posted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981503
<goddard> I like arch because you never have to upgrade any way to do that with Ubuntu?
<Junior> wawowe i dont get to see none of that
<dr_willis> its grub/gfx day today on#ubuntu
<dr_willis> goddard:  just never run the update tool...
<blackmatrix_ny> this seahorse app has been quietly logging my passwords for almost everything...if i remove that and gnupg are there any adverse effects on the system ?
<omac> bluesnow the make is at & t
<goddard> dr_willis: then all my stuff is old
<Junior> wawowe im telling you right after the BIOS screen, the monitor goes to power save mode right after
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, you wont have a gpg agent
<bluesnow> omac: the router's IP is 192.168.1.254
<dr_willis> goddard:  yiou said you dident want to upgrade.. so that imples you woule be running old stuff..
<omac> the model is 2701 blabla
<omac> k
<goddard> dr_willis: wrong
<dr_willis> goddard:  you are saying things in a weird way then...
<kronoman> hello, Im using a old pc (living in south america), should I use Ubuntu or Xubuntu? The PC is AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2100 mhz, 1,5 gb RAM, NVidia Geforce2 and 160 gb hard disk
<goddard> dr_willis: i said i like arch cause i never have to "upgrade"
<Junior> wawowe sorry that was for dr_willis
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, would I need a gpg agent to push/pull files into a git repository that requires encryption ?
<goddard> dr_willis: no you are reading in a werid way
<bluesnow> omac: I can't ping the router either
<Junior> wawowe im on ssh now what?
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, do you want to be entering your passwords ALL the time
<omac> bluesnow are you wired or wifi?
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, yessss :-)
<bluesnow> wifi
<omac> k
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, the list of passwords on that app is just plain scary
<sunbird> anyone have wallpapers working on grub2? i _had_ it working under 10.04, but can't get it in 12.04.
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, I would look into disabling your gpg and ssh agents then. should be fairly easy to do so
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, i see it even saves pwds from chrome emails and stuff...does the browser use that to store passwords ?
<omac> ifconfig wlan0  192.168.1.253
<goddard> dr_willis: is there a way to always get the bleeding edge changes so you are technically always up to date without doing massive "upgrades"
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, its a secure keystore. its a lot better than having those applications insecurely implementing their own keystore
<omac> then: dhcient
<omac> dhclient
<bluesnow> omac: done
<dr_willis> goddard:  the proper way in ubuntu to be as bleeding edge  without resorting to using source, would be to find PPA's for what you want to keep on the  bleeding-edge
<omac> ping 192.168.1.254
<wawowe> Junior: edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, but if you can't protect it with another layer of password when launching seahorse gui then it becomes a big liability
<bluesnow> omac: I can ping it now
<omac> ping google.ca
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, it is protected with another password. but its usually choosen to be your login password. you can change the gnome-keyring password if you want a different factor to unlock than to login
<bluesnow> omac: ping google.ca returns ping: unknown host google.ca
<goddard> dr_willis: im on 11.10 and i know if i switch to 12.04 its gonna break something
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, but what's to stop a thief from viewing your list of pwds after you have logged into your pc ?
<dr_willis> 12.04 is working well for me. but ialways do clean installs
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, whats to prevent them from dumping the contents of your processes to RAM and finding the password there? whats to prevent them from installing a keylogger on your user account? whats to stop them from ...
<omac> go to opendns.com and add rthe 2 dns ip addeses to /etc resolv.conf
<renode> what is the command to check what wireless driver you are using?
<dr_willis> escott:  from looking at the post-it note on your monitor with your passwords written on it.. ;)
<escott> dr_willis, everyone knows that good security requires the post it note be placed UNDER the keyboard
<omac> or scroll up to the other answer someone ttold u about resolv.conf
<goddard> dr_willis: a clean install every 6 months sounds like a lot of work
<Krapaud> Test
<goddard> dr_willis: what about all your settings
<dr_willis> goddard:  i find the process rather trivial with a seperate home partition.
<mr-rich> Hello. trying to set up a Ubuntu virtual server on vbox. Can I install guest additions?
<dj_segfault> If I see a ton of unexplained hard drive activity, is there a command to show what processes are accessing the disk?
<bluesnow> omac: which two addresses on the site?
<goddard> dr_willis: not everything is saved in the home partition though
<wolf35_> 大家好
<dr_willis> goddard:  all my users impornt stuff is.., rest i can easially restore if i have custome  configs in other system dirs
<wilee-nilee> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<omac> google opendns.com linux setup
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, you are welcome to disable gnome-keyring, but then you dont have any kind of secure keystore. I don't think the existence of the secure keystore is such a great concern. giving someone access to a session under your UID is pretty much giving them whatever they want (if they know what they are doing). maybe if they don't know what they are doing then seahorse seems too easy but is that your adversary?
<goddard> dr_willis: what about opt? and stuff you compile
<omac> gn
<dr_willis> goddard:  i rarely compile stuff to opt, havent needed to in ages
<dr_willis> you can put /opt/ on its own partion if you wanted.. or back itup
<escott> dj_segfault, iotop
<dj_segfault> escott: Thanks.  I'll try that oujt
<dr_willis> i also betatest andinstall lots of stuff for testing from in here, so in 6 mo time i got tons of stuff ive installed tht ive ran once.. and dont need.
<goddard> dr_willis: yeah a fresh install is good for that
<blackmatrix_ny> escott...but it would be so easy for say a friend who wants to quickly check the game score or some site on my pc and to take a quick peek at your list of pwds...
<dr_willis> Be neat if Ubuntu coould save/sync your users home settings to your ubuntu one account. ;)
<dr_willis> seen ways to set that up. but seems a bit unreliable.
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, if those are your friends i wonder who your enemies are.
<Piotr2> hello there. good evening everyone.
<goddard> dr_willis: back in time does a fine job and i have a seperate partition for home but last time all the versions of my software changed and broke stuff i was working on
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, im actually going to try similar thing next time I sit on somebody elses ubuntu machine...that's just human nature
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, i would think that using the fast-user-switching would be a better idea. switch them to a guest account if you dont trust them. you may also be able to configure seahorse to request the password before displaying anything (thats really just security through obscurity but...)
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, the other problem with disabling the agents is it means typing your password in more frequently. i can imagine a modern smartphone app that records the sound of keypresses and identifies predictions on what the keypresses are based on timing between the key strokes
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, yea, now we are talking...so how do I go about putting the pwd on that seahorse thingy everytime it launches
<keltus> hi, when I log into my newly installed Ubuntu 12.04 through the GUI login screen, it just turns black with a cursor. I can't do anything else. the non-UI stuff is working fine because when I do Ctrl-Alt-F1, I can log in and install stuff on the text-based console. any ideas what's wrong with the display manager?
<Piotr2> Guys, I believe my hosts file is corrupted.
<menturi> escott:  I have successfully installed Ubuntu onto the hd, however http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53794511/Images/0516022343.jpg I assume for the same reason as before. After restarting the computer from this point, this came up http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53794511/Images/0516022344.jpg . I suspect it is a list of options after a 'bad shutdown' (similar to Windows), but am not certain. Nothing is legible, and there are two, as you can see.
<menturi> Selecting the first item in the list I would guess is normally starting Ubuntu, which resulted in the first image again.
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, btw, i'm one of the minorities who prefer better security than simple conveniences like pwd saver
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, so this would be the relevant bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/189774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189774 in seahorse (Ubuntu) "seahorse shows passwords without verification" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Piotr2> My brother, somehow, blocked some websites here and I thought I'd fixed it, but still I can't connect to ThePirateBay.
<Piotr2> Can you tell me how could him do that so I can fix it?
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, another approach you might want to try (which would require some complex config) would be to put your master key on a usb stick (you could probably put the entire keyring on it) and then yank that usb stick prior to allowing anyone to use the computer (you would have to do something to tell gnome-keyring to lock the ring as well)
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, so just to confirm, currently the seahorse app doesn't provide that feature (verification) right ?
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, haven't wrote a bug/feature request for Ubuntu before...just making sure...and thanks for helping out
<escott> menturi, the first image appears to be the same panic (b43) as before and would require the same fix (b43.blacklist=yes) the second might be modesetting related so you could try "nomodeset"
<bohemian9485> Piotr2: do you use a router?
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, it was pushed upstream to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551036
<ubottu> Gnome bug 551036 in general "seahorse shows passwords without verification" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, sorry...just seeing the link...somebody already has mentoned it :-)
<sary> keltus: I'd start looking at ~/.xsession-errors & /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. and you could always reconfigure xserver-org , and reconfigure the display manager . either from tty or recoery mode.
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, this reminds me of a website i set up. http only (because we weren't going to pay for a cert) and it wasn't crucial for the purpose. so to discourage password reuse I put the password box as a normal textbox. and then people freaked out about that
<Flatlined> wireless question ! What does "iwconfig rate 1M auto" do ?
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, hehe...you seem very liberal about pwds...Im really anal about it...if you worked for me and you came up with that idea I would have fired you on the spot :-)
<keltus> sary: I found this report, and I have the exact same computer (Dimension C521) and exact same Ubuntu install as that person, so I'll try and install the nvidia drivers [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1975140]
<Phukuup> you mean everyone does not use biometrics?
<dr_willis> gotta love it  when some trivial site demands you  use a 12+special characters password... just to keep your angrybirds scores... while the bank is ok with a much less paranoid password system
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, what seems liberal about that?
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, pwd in plain sight...so everytime a person places in pwd they have to make sure nobody is watching the screen next to them hehe...or tell them to close their eyes
<escott> dr_willis, my favorite is when the bank calls me (credit card purchase flags in back office) and asks ME for the answer to my secret phone question. last time I did that I cursed them out for 20 minutes
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, when the password is for angrybirds scores thats fine with me. point was to discourage them from doings something stupid like sending their Bank password over http. but since some idiot complained I switched it to the **** format and im sure some other idiot was sending me their bank passwords
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, it's funny that the seahorse issue I mentioned was raised three years ago and seems nothing has been done so far
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, its a difference of opinion. i don't think you will see a solution. if you value security you should NOT be letting people use your account
<celthunder> escott: i get asked for id every time i use my card now and used to never get asked and my cards all get deactivated due to fraud at least twice a month
<menturi> escott:  im not sure how to start ubuntu modifying command line like i did previously off the cd.
<escott> celthunder, my point was getting a call from a number I do not recognize (and cannot confirm because caller id might be forged right?) and being asked for my password.
<escott> menturi, then menu will be different. should be listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<celthunder> escott: lol dont answer :) theyll make you call an automated system you cant verify thats even worse than the people
<Phukuup> do this arp -A see if ya got an unidentified ip showing in there
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, but if you are ok with it, you could a server I'll setup which you can ssh into. I can personally vouch for the security of it ;)
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, i use a common pwd for non sensitive accounts like my nytimes login etc...but I don't want that junk pwd to be known either...letting people use your account is different when seahorse is there and when passwd is stored in like tradional unix safe house /etc/shadow...
<sary> keltus: Do you happen to hae the same exact Graphic card chip as that person's machine.
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, lol...ok
<celthunder> blackmatrix_ny: because /etc/shadow cant be cracked right, that was done 20 years ago.
<blackmatrix_ny> celthunder, which bit encryption you talking about being cracked ?
<blackmatrix_ny> celthunder, $6$CwBddTop$bnSyhnkA0C/i7.QL65Ztwpu.I.BfkJhJT3rKAp1SxllJ.9I7rCwVzOA/JehMPA/yESj1ed7.A5yHU38sdMiQP    <----can you crack that, that's my root pwd :-)
<blackmatrix_ny> celthunder, in /etc/shadow btw
<bluesnow> hi, how could I change the subnet mask on ubuntu 11.10?
<celthunder> bluesnow: ifconfig device netmask newsubnet
<sary> keltus: lspci | grep VGA .. will determine your video card make and model , and lshw -C video will show more details.
<bluesnow> I think the subnet mask is stopping me from communicating with my router, so I can't get wireless :(
<bluesnow> celthunder: thanks
<celthunder> bluesnow: or ip addr sholud be able to do it as well if yousing that
<riex> Hello, I got a little problem. How do i add a new MAC-address in linux? because i have just changed netcard in my server. I hope someone can help me..
<keltus> sary: I just did apt-get install nvidia-drivers and that seemed to fix it :)
<keltus> thanks
<Phukuup> latest nvidiea is 173
<sary> keltus: Cool :) .
<Phukuup> nvidia-173 sp
<celthunder> blackmatrix_ny: if i had rainbow tables on my hdd with me i could probably
<celthunder> Fleck: the mac changes automatically with the hw,  unless you were spoofing it
<escott> celthunder, i thought the local salt made that near impossible
<celthunder> escott: it makes it harder not impossible
<celthunder> escott: salting only does so much and is /etc/shadow even salted? i dont think mine is
<escott> celthunder, thats going to be a huge table then. 8 ascii salt characters and a 40 character hash space.
<escott> celthunder, CwBddTop is his salt
<blackmatrix_ny> celthunder, yea, after like maybe 20 years :-)
<escott> celthunder, if im doing the calculation right your rainbow table needs to have 2^(64+320) entries
<celthunder> blackmatrix_ny: in 20 years we will have no privacy whatsoever thanks to morons, and if we do it will be using quantum physics (hopefully)
<blackmatrix_ny> celthunder, the underground express will always be humming :-)
<bazhang> !ot | blackmatrix_ny celthunder
<ubottu> blackmatrix_ny celthunder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<celthunder> riex: my above mac address thing was for you btw i misread your name
<Phukuup> psycho telemetrics like telepathy will eliminate most of the current problems
<Phukuup> as well as the need for ipv6
<celthunder> lol
<bazhang> Phukuup, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<celthunder> we will run out of mac addresses before ipv6
<blackmatrix_ny> gn all...lights out
<celthunder> bazhang: what was your question
<bazhang> celthunder, take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic . there was no question
<Phukuup> !ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<ubottu> Phukuup: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Phukuup> stoopit bawt
<bazhang> Phukuup, stop that
<bluesnow> I changed my IP address so I can ping my router now, but I still can't connect to sites for some reason
<bluesnow> How can I get the value that the "gateway" should be set to for manual IPv4?
<aot2002> bluesnow, What is your /etc/resolv.conf have in it for dns?
<Phukuup> bluesnow default gateway?
<aot2002> bluesnow, "route"
<Phukuup> ifconfig
<Phukuup> or route
<celthunder> bluesnow:your gateway is the ip ut of your subnet check your router or layer 3 switch if you have one.
<personaprospekt> how do i get the unity bar to only show up on one monitor and get the secondary monitor to automatically go to the side of the first instead of going to clone by default
<aot2002> bluesnow, also see "route -n"
<bluesnow> aot2002: route just gives me the gateway I assigned manually
<bluesnow> aot2002: but I can't connect to any sites. I can only ping myself and my router
<celthunder> bluesnow: so you can ping the router? thats your gateway..
<Phukuup> bluesnow does ifconfig show the same default gateway?
<dr_willis> personaprospekt:  whays your video card?  normally you enable xinerama for a 'wide' desktop spaning both monitors
<aot2002> bluesnow, can you post what your /etc/resolv.conf file has in it for DNS servers?
<personaprospekt> dr_willis: ati radeon proprietary drivers i have it in multiple monitor mode with xinerama off.  it wont let me turn it on even.
<dr_willis> personaprospekt:  xinerama is what handles the wide desktop feaature. withotu it. i guess you are stuck with cloneing.
<dr_willis> but i thought ati had a similernammed feature with more special 'features' - i rarely use ati
<personaprospekt> dr_willis: even if i could turn it on it seems to reset all my graphics settings i have wide desktop working just it gives me 2 unity bars
<aot2002> bluesnow, do a "cat /etc/resolv.conf" and let me know what's in it.
<bluesnow> aot2002: /etc/resolve.conf has nameserver 4.2.2.5
<dr_willis> personaprospekt:  this is in 12.04? i thought that was the default for a bar on each monitor. then they changed it befor final release.
<bttf> im running this makefile but it cant find/read a file that works fine when read from manually
<personaprospekt> dr_willis: every time i plug in the second monitor it goes to cloning once more, and yes there are bars on both monitors
<bttf> the same command fails when in the makefile but succeeds whe ni do it
<personaprospekt> dr_willis: and yes 12.04.
<aot2002> bluesnow, change that to your router ip which should handle dns for you.
<mr-rich> Ok, I'm setting up an Ubuntu web server. What is the best free (GPL'd) web control pannel software?
<celthunder> Athanasius: 4.2.2.* is valid
<celthunder> er aot2002 thats valid its opendns and works fine
<menturi> I am stuck. escott I was able to go to recovery mode menu item, and then get to the shell/terminal/command line/whatever it is called (hehe), however I now don't know what do at this point to get ubuntu booting (with b43.blacklist=yes)
<aot2002> celthunder, I'm aware it is.
<celthunder> why use your router for dns? thats not what its for its for routing, which is what he cant do anyway
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/130327/unity-on-both-screens-with-dual-monitors
<aot2002> celthunder, the router should forward it off to the proper isp dns. I'm just seeing if there's an issue with the current dns settings.
<bluesnow> aot2002: I changed the DNS server to my router's ip and it's still not working
<menturi> Oh escott is no longer with us. Maybe somebody else can help me out. How do I boot ubuntu from the shell (but with "b43.blacklist=yes" added)?
<dr_willis> boot ubuntu from the 'shell' ?
<menturi> hehe sorry about my poor terms :P
<Phukuup> sudo shutdown -r now
<celthunder> menturi: shutdown -r now add that to your /etc/modprobe.d/ beforehand or add it to grub
<dr_willis> at the grub menu, you can edit the boot line and append thsat b43.blabla  after the line - similer to 'quiet splash b43.xxxxxx'
<aot2002> bluesnow, can you pastebin your ifconfig and "cat /etc/resolv.conf" output. I assume your chatting through the same internet connection that your attempting to run this on?
<bluesnow> aot2002: Can't pastebin, I'm on a separate computer
<Phukuup> wow
<celthunder> bluesnow: whats your subnet mask and gateway set to currently and ip
<celthunder> bluesnow: and routers ip on the port you are connecting to
<aot2002> bluesnow, I guess you can't type it?
<bluesnow> celthunder: my IP address is 192.168.1.7, netmask is 255.255.255.0, gateway is 192.168.1.254, DNS servers is 192.168.1.254
<Phukuup> that should be working
<aot2002> bluesnow, What's in your routing table?
<bluesnow> aot2002: I can type it. it will take a bit. is there any specific part of the output I should type?
<aot2002> bluesnow, no what you gave is fine that's what I wanted to see.
<bluesnow> Phukuup: I manually assigned the IP address to myself. would that make it not work?
<Phukuup> uh huh
<celthunder> bluesnow: no unless you blacklisted the ip or put it in a vlan that cant route out
<wylde> bluesnow: only if you have 2 devices trying to operate on the same ip
<Phukuup> yup that would be my guess
<aot2002> bluesnow, Just curious what is the ip address, subnet, and gateway of the computer your chatting with currently?
<menturi> dr_jesus:  unfortunately my grub menu is litterally unreadable due to some reason it displays incorrectly. How can I edit the boot line once I get to that menu?
<menturi> ( http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53794511/Images/0516022344.jpg )
<Phukuup> menturi: why can you not just reboot?
<menturi> Phukuup:  the kernel goes into a panic.
<Phukuup> hmm
<Phukuup> menturi: no 3rd party scsi involed is there?
<personaprospekt> dr_willis: ok that works.  now how to make the current settings default i changed and saved all the confiigs as root but every time i connect and disconnect the second display it resets to clone
<bluesnow> celthunder: my laptop is IP: 192.188.188.9 subnet: 255.255.255.0 IPv4 gateway: 192.188.188.1 DHCP server: 192.188.188.1 DNS 4.2.2.5
<Phukuup> whoa different subnet
<bluesnow> celthunder: Okay, just noticed that this doesn't match up with the router's IP.
<menturi> this is a fresh install. i was unable to even install ubuntu without adding the b43.blacklist=yes part.
<celthunder> Phukuup: thats ok, i have different subnets...
<celthunder> bluesnow: you can have multiple router ips...in fact you SHOULD have at least 2
<Phukuup> the router is doing dhcp
<aot2002> bluesnow, bingo
<celthunder> menturi: just add the blacklist to /etc/modprobe.d/ somewhere
<bluesnow> Phukuup: I tried using DHCP auto for everything earlier, but it wasn't working
<celthunder> bluesnow: interesting so it hands out invalid ips or  ?
<bluesnow> my ubuntu desktop had wireless about 7 hours earlier today, and then after a reboot it stopped working
<menturi> i guess it is time to learn how to open and edit a file via terminal :P
<Phukuup> menturi: something is bad wrong with your boot image
<bluesnow> celthunder: I'm not sure. I had everything on DHCP auto earlier and it worked. And then after a reboot it stopped working. I've rebooted multiple times since, and it hasn't worked again.
<celthunder> menturi: vim or emacs preferred joe nano or ed are also usually around
<menturi> Phukuup:  the drivers for the wireless card afaik is the cause... or something relating to the wireless... I don't fully understand what the issue is.
<Phukuup> bluesnow because you set it to static maunally
<bluesnow> Phukuup: I've set it back to DHCP a few times and rebooted, and it hasn't worked.
<Phukuup> mm my upgrade seems to have stopped
<Phukuup> maybe it's just slow
<bluesnow> Phukuup: It's pretty fast when it works. But it's stopped working completely.
<aot2002> bluesnow, Did you try "dhclient" from the command line?
<menturi> celthunder:  silly question: is modprobe.d a directory or a file?
<bluesnow> aot2002: I'll try that.
<Phukuup> I wouldn't mess with the inits you got enough problems
<mitchell> anyone compile ircd-hybrid to enable SSL here?
<dosht> hi, I have gnome shell on ubuntu 11.10. When I change proxy with gconf it does not reflect to the network settings and it does not change the proxy. I'm trying to use pac url
<Phukuup> nod eye
<mitchell>  I'm looking for the series of steps to compile ircd-hybrid to INCLUDE SSL on a Ubuntu server
<Phukuup> make install
<bluesnow> aot2002: dhclient doesn't fix it either
<Phukuup> prolly got a arg for -SSL
<armence> Hello all. Where can I download the netbook edition?
<mitchell> anyone have a link to a SSL enabled hybrid-ircd server ubuntu compiled package?
<dr_willis> armence:  thats basically obsolete.
<menturi> celthunder> menturi: just add the blacklist to /etc/modprobe.d/ somewhere << nevermind my last question; i was using cd incorrectly. i see various files in here; where should i modify what?
<dr_willis> armence:  there may be some iso's of it still on the ubuntu servers.
<armence> dr_willis, What's the recommended solution for ubuntu on netbooks then?
<The> Have any of you ever seen a spaceship?
<armence> dr_willis, Just normal ubuntu?
<dr_willis> armence:  normal ubuntu 12.04 works fine on my netbook...
<mardraum> ground control to major tom
<dr_willis> armence:  the netbook edition and the regbular ubuntu  becvame the ssame thing about 3 releases back.
<bluesnow> Oh, it's working now
<armence> dr_willis, Thanks
<mitchell> Phukuup, there's a devious series of steps to include SSL when compiling the source code of hybrid-ircd with openssl
<bluesnow> DHCP + dhclient did the trick I think
<aot2002> :)
<mitchell> just wondering if anyone here has done it ?
<bluesnow> thanks for the help :)
<aot2002> Welcome
<mitchell> anyone recommend a specific ircd SSL enabled server for me to try on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<neo31> hello folks, please I need some help to enable iptables service on ubuntu 12.04, I have installed the package iptables but I don't have anyservice to make it run
<dr_willis> iptables service? thought that was part of the default firewalling features
<dr_willis> !info iptables
<ubottu> iptables (source: iptables): administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.4.12-1ubuntu4 (precise), package size 352 kB, installed size 1237 kB
<neo31> I had ufw and I have removed it to install iptables
<dr_willis> last i looked ufw used the iptables tools.... but i dont do firewalling much
<celthunder> mitchell: anything but unreal should be fine
<dr_willis> iptables 'is standard' - that means its installed by default?
<aot2002> dr_willis, yup
<neo31> I just need to have something like /etc/init.d/iptables
<aot2002> ufw just adds rules in iptables
<neo31> humm
<aot2002> neo31, Are you just trying to make sure it's running?
<dr_willis> and iptables runs automatically if any rules exist... i thought
<dr_willis> my router does all my firewalling these days. ;) im lazy
<aot2002> dr_willis, you can take the firewall down
<neo31> yes aot2002
<dr_willis> sudo iptables --list        i recall shows any current firewall rules..
<mitchell> I'm finding SSL is not easy to include nor setup for a Ubuntu based IRCD regardless of their ad's and descriptions celthunder
<neo31> fine
<celthunder> dr_willis: iptables runs automatically it doesnt automatcially load any rules and for default there really isnt any answer to that you decide when you compile your kernel and add your packages
<neo31> it's running already
<dr_willis> 'if iptables is running with no rules... is it really running..'  how 'zen' ;)
<celthunder> mitchell: ratbox ircu and ng probably support ssl
<Phukuup> holy cr** it was stuck waiting for me to restart stuff
<celthunder> dr_willis: it makes sense...do you really want your firewall to load rules on reboot?  once you define your rules its easy enough to make it use them on boot but nobody really wants that by default
<mitchell> I haven't tried ratbox yet celthunder, setup celsomething but can't get the SSL to enable on it either :(
<celthunder> mitchell: ok where did you get your ssl cert from and whats the issue with it
<celthunder> rather than saying it doesnt work what about it doesnt work
<mitchell> celthunder, sadly hybrid-ircd got into a 'discussion' over licensing with openssl and stopped compiling the packages with it enabled
<mitchell> celthunder it's a lot more than just compiling the cert's and keys but yes I've done those several times in different directorys celthunder
<Phukuup> umm for future reference the upgrade for 12.04 does indeed stop at unpacking until you retart some services had I not opened the terminal to look I would not have seen that
<aot2002> Phukuup, nice
<Phukuup> I would still be waiting
<mitchell> the specific issue celthunder is no SSL working with any ircd server I have setup, regardless of my creating and setting up the certs, pub.key files
<celthunder> mitchell: what happens when you try whats the error
<celthunder> mitchell: make it listen with ssl and give the error
<mitchell> sorry celthunder, I can't find the exact SSL error as I'm currently on another box
<Phukuup> I hope all these errors I am seeing in terminal are fixed before restart or my goose is gonna be cooked
<celthunder> Phukuup: lol errors for what? make/configure?
<celthunder> Phukuup: i would be more worried at not seeing make/configure error.
<celthunder> as long as its not fatal it probably isnt too important
<aot2002> Phukuup, just make sure it's 180+ degrees before you eat it.
<HareyJ> Hey... what can I do about an Xorg -configure erroring out and saying "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices." ?
<Phukuup> revert to old xorg  cofiguration
<HareyJ> there isn't one, it crashes when it tries to use the nvidia driver..
<mitchell> anyone see/have any link to hybrid-ircd 7.3-SSL package for Ubuntu or .Deb ?
<HareyJ> I don't know X well at all, I don't even know where the original is.. I was just told to do the configure in here earlier to fix a freezing issue
<celthunder> HareyJ: nvidia has its own config util use that
<celthunder> Xorg -configure is for open source drivers
<Phukuup> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1486054
<celthunder> nvidia-xconfig or something
<HareyJ> Yes, I want to go back to nouveau drivers, the nvidia one is freezing my machine.
<od--> Does anyone know why xorg-fbdev would only show contents on the screen after it has exited and display blank while running?
<nanananabatman> How can I change the background of the login screen?
<bluesnow> is there a way to change screen brightness in ubuntu 11.10? adjusting the brightness dial in screen is not working :(
<erealz> can some on please help me troubleshoot a problem with my router?
<erealz> i think it the router anyways
<erealz> recently i notice i cant reach certin websites then wont load and i cant login to my shellaccount
<erealz> but if i vpn first then try and load page it loads up just fine?
<erealz> why is this?
<erealz> anyone ever run into this problem?
<celthunder> bluesnow: on the monitor or fn brightness buttons in a laptop
<azl> route
<alusion> How do I play .mkv on ubuntu?  What is the best converter program?
<alusion> to convert mkv to avi on ubuntu
<Syria_> >>>>
<Syria_> hi
<wilee-nilee> alusion, try winff
<L3top> mplayer will play .mkv
<L3top> You probably will need some codecs
<Syria_> I connect to VPS via termial using this command ssh -D "port" @address, please help me to export this connection via ad-hoc wifi.
<L3top> and vlc will play almost anything... there are some annoying changes in 2.X
<wilee-nilee> vlc will probably play a mkv which is just a container anyway
<adv__> enhance performance of Ubuntu by disabling unwanted things?? awaiting Ideas ??
<dr_willis> i doubt if you will see much differance adv__  unless yoiu have very low end hardware
<wolf35> hi
<dr_willis> in which case. yoiiu may as well use lubuntu for the lightest desktop
<adv__> I wish to run it from usb on Vbox
<adv__> but certain programs dont run in light desktop
<dr_willis> from usb on vbox?  You mean have vbox access a actual usb device? why not use a virtual hd:
<dr_willis> adv__:  ive not noticed anything not working in lubuntu.
<adv__> yep have usb3 11.10 was blazing 12.04 is slow...
<adv__> will give lubuntu a try.
<adv__> I wanted to run jfire server was not able to...
<dr_willis> if you want the best vbox speeds. use a virtual hd image file. not a real device.
<adv__> hmm
<dr_willis> no idea what 'jfire' is.
<adv__> ok
<wylde> !mini | adv__: Install minimal and install only what you need?
<ubottu> adv__: Install minimal and install only what you need?: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dr_willis> !info jfire
<ubottu> Package jfire does not exist in precise
<adv__> ok thanks dr_willis , ubottu
<adv__> never mind abt jfire..
<adv__> wow havent seen minimal cd.... only 27MB
<adv__> ought to try that
<dr_willis> heh a full tinycorelinux cd = 10mb. ;)
<adv__> does to give gui?
<dr_willis> MultiCoreLinux = 35mb.
<adv__> dont want to leave ubuntu...
<dr_willis> both come with X and a minimal desktop
<dr_willis> Ubuntu Minimal cd = just the basics - you then install what you want
<adv__> have been with ubuntu since 6. something
<dr_willis> basics as in - you get a shell...
<adv__> ok
<dr_willis> tinycore/multicore - is too handy to overlook ;)
<adv__> will try it too
<alusion> winFF doesn't even work..
<adv__> dr, what is the craziest thing u have done with ubuntu?
<bohemian9485> !info bluetooth module v2.1
<ubottu> 'module' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<dr_willis> i  belive winff needed me to tweak the terminal setting it used. for some reason it needed to be set to use 'xterm -e' instead of the x-terminam-application
<dr_willis> i have been using winff for the last 2 weeks on and off in 12.04 - so it does work
<dr_willis> arista is a nice alternative to winff also.
<alusion> Thanks I will try that out
<wolf35> hi
<alusion> dr_willis do you help people with IT as part of your profession btw?
<wolf35> who here
<dr_willis> alusion:  nope. just a hobby
<dr_willis> i dont use computers much at all.. in my normal job.
<alusion> Very cool, I respect that. What is your normal job if I may ask?
<dr_willis> I work for Chrysler - in a factory fixing machines...
<alusion> I try not to get the two involved myself as I intended to use ubuntu for a more stable machine that I feel I have more control / ownership / manipulability and flexibility towards but I work mainly in the arts .. now I find myself obsessing over the OS more than I originally intended
<dr_willis> i am seeing linux used in some of the CNC machines i work on. :) embeded in the controllers
<alusion> Very cool, I was thinking about building a CNC machine myself. I always wanted to have a sort of "Creation station" since the technologies have brought it closer to a consumer market
<alusion> What kind of preset should I use for converting mkv to something I can watch on the comp / android tablet?
<alusion> something that plays friendly with either ?
<dr_willis> with the right player - my android phone/fire can play most anything i throw at it.
<dr_willis> arista has several  presets for android, as does winff
<WotWhere> need help troubleshooting Ubuntu 12.04 installed on System, Bulldozer fx-8120 + msi 990fxa-gd65 mobo, driver problems i suspect, the realtek HD Audio driver was not installed, but worst the System hangs on clicking some links
<dr_willis> moboplayer, or rockplayer on android plays most everything here.
<dr_willis> theres even vlc for android now.
<lmaowaffle> hi guys. Are any of you familiar with setxkbmap - more specifically, remapping capslock as control key? my .xinitrc directives had previously worked (months ago) and I'm assuming that there has since been a change in xorg. My .xinitrc had setxkbmap -layout us -model evdev -rules xorg -option ctrl:nocaps
<alusion> yup I got the VLC, ima just load up the files on a external and try playing from there then
<lmaowaffle> the command works manually after X starts at a terminal
<lmaowaffle> the rest of .xinitrc loads fine at X startup
<dr_willis> i thought the .xinitrc only  gotr read if you  used  the 'custom' X session from lightdm
<lmaowaffle> dr_willis: I have symlinks setup
<dr_willis> setup for what. You could use the .config/autostart (or was it autorun) directory
<lmaowaffle> i forget the symlink.. .xsession perhaps?
<dr_willis> i thought the gnome keyboard config tool had settings for those also. could be its overrideing them
<lmaowaffle> something I gleaned from an ubuntu tut
<lmaowaffle> i'll investigate that
<dr_willis> I thought that.. .xsession/.xinitrc ONLY got ran when you used the custome X session from lightdm. they dont get ran when you use 'ubuntu' or 'gnome' or other sessions,
<dr_willis> ie:  they dont get ran 'in in addation to' the normal desktop
<lmaowaffle> i neglected to mention that I'm using slim (again, from tut)
<lmaowaffle> that might make it easier for you to digest ;)
<dr_willis> if you are going the .xinitrc route.. then you may want to controll everything from .xinitrc  have it do your commands, then start the window manavger/desktop you want
<dr_willis> i imagine slim works the same way... if you select the ubuntu session, it runs the stuff defined in the ubuntu.desktop session file. it doent run that AND stuff from .xinitrc
<dr_willis>  the .config/autostart directory has stuff that can get ran automatically for ubuntu, kubuntu, and gnome-shell. i think lubuntu and xubuntu also make use of the .config/autostart dir
<adv__> recently observed mintos on distowatch, how is it?
<dr_willis> Mint is not Ubuntu. :)  I dont see much need for me to use mint.
<dr_willis> never really noticed much it did - thts normal ubuntu dosent do. perhasp a few tweaks or other defaults.
<issri> is there any place where i can find initrd.gz and vmlinuz images of both amd64 and i386 versions separately?
<issri> i mean without getting the whole iso image
<dr_willis> the mini iso is like  a few dozen mb. may hav them
<HeartUbuntu> just installed 12.04, the information window during the install, the gorgeous purple one with the twitter feeds, is there an application with that same theme for live twitter feeds? looked awesome!
<issri> dr_willis: thanks. could you please provide me with a link address too?
<dr_willis> i think that was just a special feature they did for the installer.
<HeartUbuntu> is there an app in the base system to test my 3d?
<HeartUbuntu> aww, ty willis
<dr_willis> issri:  samew place the  normal iso files would be at. Ive neverreally used the mini iso
<dr_willis> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dr_willis> ive never gotten into twitter.. ;) just more mindless spammage from what i see on the twitter feedd on my phone
<HeartUbuntu> the latest installer is so freaking sleak, and letting you do the customizations during install, beats playing freecell during install, lol
<dr_willis> i get enough of that on IRC.    ;P
<HeartUbuntu> lol, but i'd follow random people just to have that theme on my second monitor, lol
<HeartUbuntu> i love the color scheme for 12.04
<dr_willis> i always change to blue/grayish colors...
<HeartUbuntu> nothing wrong with classic clean
<dr_willis> Hot Pink and Lilac! ;))
<brianpWins> I've got ubuntu 10.04 and have logged in with a user that should be in the admin group. I logged in via ssh key so i didn't need the p/w and should have sudo priv's. I don't for the life of me remember what my password is
<dr_willis> always amuseing when new features  list 'differnt themes'
<llutz_> dr_willis: people just like eye-candy, the won't use a linux-system to work with it
<brianpWins> how can i verify I'm in the admin group and do something about the password issue?
<dr_willis> id rather see more time spend in fixing little things.. then making a new icon set.
<llutz_> brianpWins: "id" tells you
<HeartUbuntu> hey, i use terminal too! good thing nowadays, i only need to use it minimally
<MarkiteN> dr_willis: how to change the colors?
<dr_willis> MarkiteN:  depends on  what colors you mean.
<HeartUbuntu> i remember back in the day of redhat/mandrake, bah... installing my graphic drivers were a b****
<brianpWins> llutz_: sweet i am in admin thanks
<MarkiteN> dr_willis: the colors of panel, dashboard, and title bar..
<dr_willis> MarkiteN:  i just use differnt themes from the webupd8 ppa and  so forth till i get the mixx i like
<WotWhere> need help troubleshooting Ubuntu 12.04 installed on System, Bulldozer fx-8120 + msi 990fxa-gd65 mobo, driver problems i suspect, the realtek HD Audio driver was not installed, but worst the System hangs on clicking some links
<WotWhere> Where can i check if the drivers are working correctly
<HeartUbuntu> this time, i'm gonna try to use unity, but... things aren't categorized as efficiently as gnome2 classic mode, and i still feel like the dock that's all the rage isn't that efficient, just cleaner looking
<dr_willis> i got a classic-menu-indicator applet for Unity that lets me use theold menus ;)
<dr_willis> but i use the hud more and more to launch things.
<HeartUbuntu> you get an icon in the top right asking for you to install proprietary drivers wotwhere?
<MarkiteN> dr_willis: thank you
<HeartUbuntu> ya, i'm gonna try to just stick with it and get used to it, if not, log into classic mode
<WotWhere> HeartUbuntu: thanx
<dr_willis> unity in 12.04 has some real neat features once you learn them.
<HeartUbuntu> interface seems very much like osx, just not as good
<dr_willis> icons on a panel...  gee.. thats been around befor OS-x ;)
<HeartUbuntu> omg, doesn't let you move launcher from the left?
<dr_willis> but i haventused apple in ages.. got rid of my PPC imac a few months back
<dr_willis> HeartUbuntu:  not at this time.
<HeartUbuntu> i have an old grape g3 in the closet
<HeartUbuntu> :p
<dr_willis> theres some unofficial hacks to move the launcher to the bottom. but thats not supported here.. and can cause issues.
<dr_willis> HeartUbuntu:  it make an ok  'ssh' terminal box. ;)
<HeartUbuntu> that was my turn off first time i used it, because i move to the left a lot, and launcher kept getting in my way, not to mention it wouldn't pop up right, sometimes get stuck, etc
<Silversong> Hey guys, I got a quick question (new Ubuntu user here). I am trying to download Java from java.com to run Java Applets
<Silversong> I downloaded the .rpm file and extracted everything, I see the Java folder
<dr_willis> Left launcher panel is set to not auto hide by default any more.
<dr_willis> !java | Silversong
<ubottu> Silversong: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Silversong> But the applets still don't load like I don't even have Java
<dr_willis> dont use the rpm Silversong  thats not for ubuntu
<Silversong> Oh...
<Silversong> All right. Thanks dr_willis. I shall delete that
<HeartUbuntu> i always try to google the proper apt-get commands for installing stuff rather than downloading packages, less of a headache
<dr_willis> rpm = mandrake/redhat
<dr_willis> deb = ubuntu, debian
<dr_willis> the open soruced javais in the repos.. oraccles java needs extra work
<HeartUbuntu> or... run synaptic package manager, search for something like "java" and read the descriptions of the packages
<dr_willis> thats the open sourced java. in synaptic. which may not run all the java apps ... it depends on what you are runnijg
<Silversong> Thanks dr
<Silversong> :) Thanks
<dr_willis> Thank Oracle for the added work we have to do now for java..
<HeartUbuntu> any reason to run 64 bit other than utilizing more ram?
<dr_willis> what a ...wonderfull... company
<dr_willis> If your hardware supports 64bit -  i say use 64bit
<dr_willis> not much reason to not go 64bit these days
<HeartUbuntu> my pc supports 64 bit, just figured i won't get much of a boost and less headaches with 32 bit
<dr_willis> i dont think the 'less headaches with 32bit' applys any more these days
<HeartUbuntu> i'll try 64 bit next time
<Silversong> dr_willis Do I need both JDK and JRE?
<intore> hi, i have a debian server and ubuntu clients. The debian server has been installed in textual mode and the users on the client have their home directories on the server. After login on the clients using gdm appears the error "could not update iceauthority file". What must be installed on the server?
<dr_willis> Silversong:  no idea.. do you need the java developers kit? :)
<Silversong> I already have Eclipse
<Silversong> I use that
<Silversong> I just need something to RUN java right now for java applets in Firefox
<dr_willis> If you are developing in java.. then you know more about java development then i do. ;)
<dr_willis> jre = runtime enviroment
<Silversong> fair enough, lol
<Silversong> I'm still learning about java development. taking a class on that right now xD
<dr_willis> i rarely code in anything these days
<adv__> bye all
<HeartUbuntu> gl silver, i did awesome in the most basic java classes, but bah, i'm too ADD for object oriented languages
<HeartUbuntu> i envy programmers
<Silversong> Lol, I'm learning Java, OOP and Web Applications
<Silversong> In this ONE course
<Silversong> My university has this course that focuses all of them, and I'm taking it over a summer session
<HeartUbuntu> can't wait til html5 is the default over flash, this is the reason i'm reinstalling ubuntu, flash causes software problems with my windows internet, makes me get client side lag and disconnects
<Marzata> Silversong: what uni?
<Silversong> Marzata: Penn State
<HeartUbuntu> sounds fun silver
<knowj> Anyone have any idea what's happening with this SSH login (RSA key) http://pastebin.com/TBNUafxT (Ubuntu 12.04 clean install, newuser, ssh-keygen)?
<Silversong> Yeah. Just one the first class yesterday. I'm really excited. Lmao, still a very nooby programmer, but chipping my way there.
<Silversong> For the FIRST TIME I finally learned about how to make a GUI. Hahaha
<Silversong> And I just got Ubuntu what, 4 days ago?
<HeartUbuntu> nice to just focus in all of the during one semester, but hope they don't cheat you over the summer like my college did. prof gave us all the answers the to midterm and final, and all our coding, we had prewritten code to edit, i learned nothing
<Marzata> Silversong: how much cost a year in psu?
<Silversong> Marzata: I have student loans, so about 30K?
<Silversong> It's very expensive, lol, but I see it as a form of investment. Learning a lot.
<Marzata> Silversong: ah, 30 K USD / year?
<Marzata> Silversong: ah, 30 K USD / year? for a state uni?
<HeartUbuntu> if i had to do it over, i'd do first two years in community first
<Silversong> Yeah it's the most costly state university in the country lol.
<Silversong> But it's the best State University (not including those University Of... universities)
<Marzata> Silversong: in Scandinavia Unis are free.
<Silversong> Yeah I know. My friend's from Stockholm.
<HeartUbuntu> i hope someday, there will be open source education as online universities get more popular, and you can just pay for rigorous tests to get a degree
<Marzata> Silversong: isn't it OSU better than PSU?
<HeartUbuntu> gnome3 installed in ubuntu by default?
<mitchell> Generating pairs of strong Public and Private RSA encrypted key-pairs for your SSH Server/Client http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=97505&start=20
<dr_willis> HeartUbuntu:  unity runs on top of gnome-3 yes. its a shell on top of it
<dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<dr_willis> !gnome-shell
<Silversong> Marzata: Depends on majors. School of Engineering (for Computer Science and Computer Engineering, they're not, generally they're lower ranked, too)
<mitchell> anyone running a ircd server under a Ubuntu server here ?
<llutz_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Silversong> I can't get my Unity to run 3d. It's been Unity-2d. I'm trying to install the proprietary graphic driver. May need you guys' help later after I install Java
<somethinginteres> I have bind DNS installed to tweak behaviour for specific sites. I want to make sure that my ISPs DNS is being used for everything else. /etc/resolv.conf shows 127.0.0.1. Does this mean I am correct in assuming it's using my BIND server for ALL dns queries?
<llutz_> somethinginteres: if theres no other entry, yes
<Alkan> Türkiye'den kimse var mı arkadaşlar?
<llutz_> !tr | Alkan
<ubottu> Alkan: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<wabbira> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a disk I bought through OSDisk. Does anyone know how long "Installing system" should appear for? It's not making any noise, and the bar has been stuck at 80% full for a couple minutes now (I tried once before and waited 10 minutes).
<Marzata> Silversong: so, for a B.Sc. you have to pay 90 K USD?
<Silversong> 120K. It's 4 years here
<HeartUbuntu> shouldn't get stuck like that unless maybe you enabled updates through internet
<dr_willis> wabbira:  if downloading updates was checked.. it can take some time
<somethinginteres> llutz: Damn. That may be fine if I can confirm that my BIND server is using my ISPs DNS to answer the queries. Dunno how else it could answer them since I have not specified a ton of info for sites only a few
<wabbira> Oh - I unchecked "install 3rd party software" this time, but selected enable updates for flash
<dr_willis> i alwyas check both :)
<HeartUbuntu> you have a thumbdrive with at least 1 gig? you can try to download the iso and use LiLi to create a live usb boot installer
<wabbira> i googled and they said uncheck 3rd party if it hangs
<dr_willis> servers being slow - is not the same as hanging. ;) but it dosent matter a lot.
<wabbira> oh god, please no - i spent 16 hours trying to get that to work, ended up shelling out for the disk.
<dr_willis> uncheck both for fastesst install. and update later
<wabbira> is it normal that it's not making any noise?
<dr_willis> 16 hrs making a bootable usb? should take 4 min..
<wabbira> no, kept running into problem after problem
<wabbira> eventually got it to boot from the usb, but couldn't install
<dr_willis> open a temrinal, ccheck 'dmesg' output. or the log files..  i guess
<somethinginteres> llutz_, : Damn. That may be fine if I can confirm that my BIND server is using my ISPs DNS to answer the queries. Dunno how else it could answer them since I have not specified a ton of info for sites only a few.
<dr_willis> i had 12.04 downloaded and installed in less then an hr on release day. ;)
<dr_willis> torrents were real real fast that day
<WotWhere> Hi All
<WotWhere> on bootup.. before login screen appears...  i get errors
<WotWhere> rebooted the comp to try ur suggestion.. No I do not get an Icon asking fro installation of propreitary drivers
<WotWhere> I used jockey.. it says No Propreitary drivers are installed
<WotWhere> while i was doing this.. i get .. Ubuntu has an internal error.. try restarting
<FloodBot1> WotWhere: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WotWhere> In the Scroll window that appears
<Miscni> morning all
<dr_willis> WotWhere:  id  do a update and upgrade to make sure system is up to daate, then try jockey again
<Silversong> Need a bit help here again. I downloaded that .tar.gz
<Silversong> extracted it to usr/lib/jvm
<dr_willis> Silversong:  what tar.gz? we have short memorys here...
<Silversong> java
<Silversong> the java file
<Silversong> the JRE
<dr_willis> I think i just used the ppa from the webup8 site. ;)  i dont recall what the java wiki page said to do..
<Silversong> blah. i think i'll keep working on this tomorrow. it's 3:22 am here. too tired lol
<Silversong> night
<dr_willis> theres scripts out that automate setting up oraccle java
<Silversong> yea
<Silversong> I'll see the tomorrow. Thanks.
<Silversong> :)
<dr_willis> 3:22 here and i got another 3+ hrs of work...
<WotWhere> dr_willis : dont have network access... have downloaded drivers for graphics will transfer to USB.. thanx
<backyards01> what connector or card do i need to hook up a cisco 2600 to  WAN coming from a time warner cable modem with a RJ-45....   just got one to play around with...  ?
<dr_willis> rj45 - isent that a normal network cable? or am my  getting my #'s wrong
<Marzata> Silversong: how will it take you to pay back 90 K USD loans?
<Marzata> Silversong: how long I meant ...
<onceuponatime2> ll
<wabbira> yay! it's working.
<wabbira> thanks!
<krababbel> backyards01: what comes out of the modem?
<backyards01> An Rj-45
<krababbel> backyards01: oh, ethernet? get an expansion card, from ebay for example. however those routers don't do pppoa or pppoe if you need it.
<krababbel> backyards01: so it won't be able to connect to the isp, though i have dsl, maybe cable is different
<VP> Besides being root by sudo -i, I can't change the permissions of an NTFS partition. Pl guide:)
<Anarhist> hi, i've just tried installing 12.04, i knew it would be bad, but not this bad. the panel on the left side refuses to hide and stays open (it's a serious issue on netbook), upper left corner of the screen closes the program rather than starts the menu choser, and of course when i search for an application in unity it finds nothing
<krababbel> backyards01: don't expect speed I heard too, throughput is said to be low. Nicely stable for sure.
<llutz_> VP  ntfs is a non-unix filesyste, it cannot handle unix permissions. use mount options to adjust permissions (man mount)
<backyards01> thanks krabbel. i had one fall into my lap and wanted to play around with it.
<rtabhu> hello ubuntu
<LarsN> what's the "proper" method of managing which services start on boot these days?
<VP>  llutz_:Ok & thanks
<VP>  llutz_: will try
<LarsN> since both "service" and "init" both appear to be valid solutions.
<backyards01> looks like i need to do a little more research and a little money for a card or something
<dr_willis> Anarhist:  the left side panel hideing is set to not hide by default. its setable. and i have no issues with it showing on my netbook,  as for the rest. not sure. i dont have the same issues  here.
<Anarhist> dr_willis, where's the setting?
<nibalizer> Anarhist: in appearcance
<krababbel> backyards01: if you have a router for the modem and if you can put that into bridge mode, knock yourself off. :) The card yes, plus a rollover cable for the serial port.
<dr_willis> Anarhist:  no idea. i always set mine to always show. I do use 'myunity' to shrink the icon size down to 32.
<dr_willis> or was that in appearances also..
<dr_willis> be nice if the 'hud' could show speific settings/tabs also.. will have to try tht later to see if  it does
<Anarhist> ok, thanks, i'll give that a try, after i figure out why i can't start find any application
<backyards01> thanks again krababbel
<sk1special> is there a * help me fix my gay wireless settings channel * ?
<sk1special> or is anyone here familiar with motorola n dual band cable modem/routers
<dr_Willis> time to try a new irc client on my phone, ;)
<knowj> Can anyone see any issue with this ssh-keygen (apart from it not working): http://pastebin.com/4PyiWARg
<mitchell> I think I posted the link for you to refer to sometime ago in reply knowj
<mitchell> want me to look it up again for you knowj ?
<proxinix> *dead*
<sh0ck_wave> Hi peer
<peertopeer454> Hola!!
<mitchell> Refer to this knowj Generating pairs of strong Public and Private RSA encrypted key-pairs for your SSH Server/Client http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=97505&start=20
<Hounddog> somehow my flash is still going mad... crashing and so on... disabled hardware acceleration and used flash aid...
<mitchell> Readers should refer to that forum article if you are unaware of the massive spying scheme in the US via the ISP's starting July 12th.
<Kalidarn> is there any way in Ubuntu to resize a window to 1/4th of the screen, ie like in KDE when you drag to a corner
<mitchell> why do you have flash enabled Hounddog, a glutten for punishment?
<Hounddog> to watch some videos at time :p
<mitchell> perhaps use a D.E. which supports that, Kalidarn ?
<Kalidarn> I'm aware that it has the 1/2 snap but that's not so useful on large screens
<Hounddog> but yeah... whish they would throw out flash now that we can use the media tags in html
<Kalidarn> mitchell: yeah i was wondering if that feature had been added to unity/metacity/gnome what have you
<Kalidarn> i know that it was possible in KDE
<Hounddog> webgl is running better then this darn flash
<Hounddog> mitchell: and on top of it... i have a optimus card...
<mitchell> KDE is the heaviest D.E. that I know of regarding everything + the kitchen sink thou, Kalidarn
<knowj> mitchell: I don't understand why it's not working when the same method works fine in ubuntu 11.
<mitchell> did you read that article I posted for you knowj ?
<mitchell> could be it's installed in another directory or there's a ownership, chown and chmod problem, knowj ?
<Kalidarn> yes i know mitchell but i was wondering if it was possible to do that in any other environments
 * L3top thinks KDE looks thin in contrast to unity
<cristen> Hi everyone, I need help with Nvidia drivers. I downloaded them for the GT 540M. But when I start the .run script it says that it didn't find the kernel-devel or kernel-source. I tried to add --kernel-source-path "/usr/src/linuxXXX" path but didn't work either. Any help ?
<Hounddog> unity... i somehow did not like it whatsoever...
<mitchell> I would think so with Gnome 3.x Kalidarn however this box's graphic chips don't like Gnome 3.x so I can't help ya on that
<L3top> cristen: you shouldnt need to download the drivers from nvidia. The nvidia-current driver is 195.40 which supports your card
<mitchell> knowj have you checked the ownership of your public and key RSA files ?
<knowj> mitchell: I'm in the process of reading it now. I've chmod and chown all the correct directories..
<Hounddog> mitchell: got any more advises on flash maybe? beside cursing it :p
<cristen> L3top, I need proprietary drivers to play Heroes of Newerth
<L3top> !nvidia-current
<L3top> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96032 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<L3top> cristen that is the proprietary driver
<cristen> how can I check if I have this one ?
<mitchell> Hounddog, I prefer noscript in firefox if you want to play with flash video's
<Hounddog> noscript?
<L3top> whatever you downloaded is also going to be in the 295 range. cristen apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<Kalidarn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TRIyqLrwXVY#t=4s that's what I'm trying to do in GNOME
<mitchell> it's a free firefox addon which allows you to carefully fine tune java script and flash code Hounddog
<L3top> wait... cristen... sorry what version ubuntu are you on?
<cristen> latest
<Hounddog> let me have a look at it, thx
<mitchell> anyone compile hybrid-ircd to enable SSL ?
<L3top> then yeah...
<mitchell> anyone setup a SSL enabled ircd server on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS here ?
<cristen> well the game launches, but when I try to launch a private game it crashes, so I tried with bumblebee (because I'm running on an Optimus system) I get the following error : Cannot access secondary GPU
<vidb> hello
<vidb> I want to copy a folder from a server to an other one using ftp, how can I do that please?
<dr_Willis> vidb: with a ftp client would be the normal way. best to use ssh/scp  if you can
<dr_Willis> nautilus file manager has a ftp client feature
<dr_Willis> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<vidb> dr_Willis: I don't have a graphic interface in the server, is there any way to copy using command lines?
<codekK> hi, anyone can help me? i install ubuntu 12.04 and i have problems with my nvidia graphic... I solved it but now my "shutdown" button is like a updates need reboot... but i restart a lot of times and button cotinue.. :S:S
<dr_Willis> i use 'mc' as my cli ftp client.. when i need one.. which has not been for years
<mitchell> ftps or ftp over ssl tunnel/shell
<mitchell> !ftps
<dr_Willis> or setup that fuse-ftp tool and use the normal file copy commands
<vidb> fuse-ftp ?
<dr_Willis> but if the servers can do ssh/scp    then scp makes it muuch easier.
<vidb> what is that?
<dr_Willis> !info fuse
<ubottu> fuse (source: fuse): Filesystem in Userspace. In component main, is standard. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 27 kB, installed size 145 kB
<smw> vidb, the way I would do that is ssh to one and lftp from one to the other
<dr_Willis> fuse = lets you have all sorts of neat 'special' filesystems
<vidb> well I already found a way to connect to a distant server using ftp, but I cannot copy folders, I can only copy file by file
<dr_Willis> that would be a feature of your ftp client,
<mitchell> pure-ftp is one of the widest used, it support ftp via SSL which fillezilla and many other ftp clients support TLS/SSL encryption
<mitchell> after July 11th. plain text file sharing is a open invite to show some stranger your end user agreement to have that file or face serious charges
<mitchell> in the USA
<dr_Willis> !info curlftpfs
<ubottu> curlftpfs (source: curlftpfs): filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-5 (precise), package size 31 kB, installed size 101 kB
<LarsN> mitchell: as if people still use plain text for anything important anyway. ;)
<dr_Willis> theres wget and wput also i recall for moving things about ftp servers
<mitchell> many open anonymous FTP's are not encrypted LarsN
<dr_Willis> !info wput
<ubottu> wput (source: wput): A tiny wget-like ftp-client for uploading files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-2build1 (precise), package size 56 kB, installed size 144 kB
<LarsN> mitchell: do people use anon FTP for anything important?  I haven't for at least a decade.
<LarsN> I don't count pulling down an Ubuntu ISO as "important"
<mitchell> LarsN 'didn't know' is not a execuse which works in a USA courtroom regarding that file you accidently got
<llutz_> LarsN: ask the "common user" if he encrypted his cloud-contents...
<codekK> Anyone can help me? My "power" button looks like a gear, as when the system updates and asked to restart ... But I've rebooted a ten or more times and nothing
<HeartUbuntu> dead drops are the future of file sharing :p
<dr_Willis> rebirth of sneakernet
<mitchell> how secure is 168bit blowfish ?
<LarsN> mitchell: reasonably.
<mitchell> most 128bit encryptions are broken which is why it's ok to export them overseas out of USA
<mitchell> I don't think OpenSSL supports twofish nor serpent, LarsN ?
<ryannathans> I installed esound, what's the equivilent of 'esdplay' ?
<mitchell> 'If' I can get hybrid-ircd to enable SSL, it looks like blow-fish 168 is the best it offers :(
<ryannathans> why doesn't esdplay exist anymore?
<dr_Willis> !find esdplay
<ubottu> File esdplay found in libroar-compat1
<codekK> Anyone can help me? My "power" button looks like a gear, as when the system updates and asked to restart ... But I've rebooted a ten or more times and nothing
<dr_Willis> codekK:  so   the only issue is just the look of one icon?
<LarsN> mitchell: http://www.openssl.org/docs/apps/ciphers.html#TLS_v1_0_cipher_suites_
<dr_Willis> be curious if a new user has the same icon...
<mitchell> thanks LarsN I'll take a look see
<LarsN> mitchell: sorry, took a bit to figure the right search term.  Ciphers not mechanisms :)
<ryannathans> how can I send audio over the network? What's the easiest way?
<codekK> Hm now yes, after fighting for nvidia drivers issues...
<LarsN> mitchell: some of those are non-terrible.
<mitchell> no problem, ty for searching that for me, I've checked the ciphers I have already and they are missing
<dr_Willis>  ryannathans  send to what exactly? another linux box?
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: the icon is *supposed* to be a gear, because it also contains all the system settings/etc stuff in it
<DarwinSurvivor> dr_Willis: I use a combination of NFS (for the linux boxes) and mediatomb (for the PS3) but you could accomplish the linux part a little easier using sshfs
<LarsN> mitchell: I wouldn't expect it to be readily easy to break a DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA cipher
<DarwinSurvivor> dr_Willis: there is also xbmc which can stream just about anything (my server is headless, so setting up xbmc would be a PITA for me)
<dr_Willis> theres linux players for dlna (meditomb)  if you wanted.
<DarwinSurvivor> ryannathans: please see my last to comments (sent to dr_Willis by accident)
<kryl> hi, what's the best way to check mails in backdround or with gnome compliant encapsulation ? does evolution have such features ?
<mitchell> Calomel has some really fine how to in regards to bringing Firefox up to 2020 encryption standards
<LarsN> mitchell: nginx makes it trivial to make that the only available cipherset.
<LarsN> on the server side.
<ryannathans> DarwinSurvivor: does it make it more interesting if I say the client is windows?
<LarsN> it also allows you to forcer server side ciphers.
<mitchell> whichone LarsN ?
<HeartUbuntu> take it easy everyone, later
<LarsN> DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA
<mitchell> I still don't find twofish nor serpent 256 in those library's even thou they were both AES finalists :(
<dr_Willis> ryannathans:  what sort of client are you refering to? theres a dozen ways to stream audio to a windows bvox
<DarwinSurvivor> ryannathans: yes, that rules out NFS and SSHFS and leaves you with dlna (mediatomb/ushare) or samba
<edgars> yo man!
<hironakamura> hey anyone here messed around with ircd-hybrid?
<mitchell> yes I try to force AES 256 when I can but not sure if overseas users can use that
<mitchell> I'm trying to recompile ircd-hybrid to allow SSL, hironakamura
<LarsN> mitchell: blowfish, twofish, serpent and whilrpool aren't regularly used outside of ssh.
<hironakamura> i changed the config file to listen in on port 6667 - but for some reason no matter what i do i still can't connect to my irc server
<edgars> where do i need to copy application to be able it to find through winkey quick search?
<DarwinSurvivor> hironakamura: did you check the firewall...?
<LarsN> hironakamura: iptables open on 6667?
<LarsN> iptables/ufw
<hironakamura> yeah it is open
<ryannathans> dr_Willis: I want to watch youtube videos for example on linux and have sound come from windows computer
<hironakamura> =/
<hironakamura> ill double check tho
<DarwinSurvivor> ryannathans: OH, *that* kind of audio streaming!
<dr_Willis> ryannathans:  then you may want to look into that pulseaudio port for windows. it lets you reroute sound from one pc to a differnt one.
<sh0ck_wave> hi people
<DarwinSurvivor> ryannathans: *IF* you get it to work, I'm 99% sure you will never get tracking correctly. streaming audio in real time between ANY computers and getting it to track to a separate video feed is nearly impossible
<LarsN> hironakamura: does:  sudo netstat -natu  show anythying listening on 6667
<hironakamura> hold on im still a but of an ubuntu noob
<mitchell> SSL that I have appears to have blowfish along with aes-256 modes, not serpent nor twofish thou :(
<ryannathans> DarwinSurvivor: I got my mouse and keyboard working on two computers at once ;)
<hironakamura> how can i check this without exiting irssi?
<DarwinSurvivor> hironakamura: can you paste "nmap name_of_server" (run from ANOTHER computer) and put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<DarwinSurvivor> ryannathans: using synergy?
<LarsN> hironakamura: running X or no?
<mitchell> it seemed to me acouple days ago that setting up plain hybrid-ircd was a breeze, hironakamura, not with SSL enabled thou :(
<ryannathans> DarwinSurvivor: yeah
<hironakamura> not running X
<hironakamura> pure command line
<dr_Willis> hironakamura:  for using the console a lot. you may want to learn how to use screen, or tmux
<LarsN> hironakamura: local access to the box?
<DarwinSurvivor> hironakamura: are you using a TTY-only system?
<dr_Willis> hironakamura:  alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 = extra consoles
<LarsN> hironakamura: alt+F2 should bring up another terminal you can log into
<mitchell> hironakamura are you hitting it with 127.0.0.1 or ?
<DarwinSurvivor> hironakamura: just use another virtual terminal
<DarwinSurvivor> !tty | hironakamura
<ubottu> hironakamura: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<hironakamura> im using putty
<dr_Willis> so start up another putty  session ;0
<LarsN> hironakamura: in that case ssh to the host again.
<mitchell> do you have XChat there hironakamura ?
<LarsN> and put on your "todo" list "READ ABOUT SCREEN" :)
<hironakamura> created a new session hold on
<dr_Willis> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<DarwinSurvivor> hironakamura: then just open a second copy of putty :)
<hironakamura> yeah just did so
<hironakamura> ok
<hironakamura> so now netstat ?
<LarsN> netstat -natu
<mitchell> I logged into mine via XCHAT set for 127.0.0.1 no problem, hironakamura
<hironakamura> so now what do you want me to paste here
<ryannathans> how do I set up linux to stream audio somewhere?
<LarsN> let's make it a little more pointed...
<LarsN> use:  netstat -natu |grep 6667
<samba35> can i boot ubuntu with pxe /boot rom  ,diskless ubuntu ?
<LarsN> and paste it to a pastebin like "http://pastie.org"
<mitchell> ryannathans you'd need a media server wouldn't you, running under Ubuntu?
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebinit | hironakamura
<ubottu> hironakamura: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<edgars> where do i need to copy an application to be able it to find/run through winkey quick search? (unity desktop)
<mitchell> have you looked at firefly perhaps ryannathans ?
<LarsN> ryannathans: see icecast/darkice/ices
<hironakamura> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:6667          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<hironakamura> tcp        0      0 198.101.193.204:44130   213.232.93.3:6667       ESTABLISHED
<ryannathans> I want to stream whatever audio played from the ubuntu machine to come out of windows speakers
<anandjeyahar> can anyone guide me through configuring apache to use AD server. I have used an example  from online blogs, but keep getting Invalid Credentials error.
<DarwinSurvivor> LarsN: he is trying to stream the audio portion of youtube videos
<DarwinSurvivor> ryannathans: do you want ALL audio to be streamed, or just some applications?
<LarsN> DarwinSurvivor: those apps will stream whatever normally leaves the speakers on the *nix host over the network.
<ryannathans> all
<hironakamura> not sure if that was helpful
<DarwinSurvivor> LarsN: Oh, didn't know that. I've only used them with mpd :P
<hironakamura> im trying to connect externally to the server
<ryannathans> LarsN: what's the latency like?
<llutz_> hironakamura: its bound to localhost only, change config
<LarsN> hironakamura: it looks like it's listening on 213.232.93.3:6667 as well as localhost:6667
<ryannathans> I have a 10 gigabit/s connection between machines
<LarsN> is that your public address?
<codekK> nah i make new user and same, the power button is like a mechanism
<codekK> :S
<hironakamura> so edit the ircd-hybrid conf file?
<DarwinSurvivor> ryannathans: what is the physical distance between them?
<ryannathans> 50cm
<llutz_> LarsN: "..198.101.193.204:44130   213.232.93.3:6667       ESTABLISHED"  is an OUTBOUND conenction (his freenode coneection i guess)
<anandjeyahar> here's the config file http://dpaste.com/749257/
<llutz_> hironakamura: yes
<LarsN> llutz_: yeah, your right.
<mitchell> that's via his router isn't it llutz_ ?
<hironakamura> llutz_ ok
<DarwinSurvivor> ryannathans: I think the easiest method would be to go to the dollar store and by a $8 male-male audio cable and hook the linux machine's line out to the windows machine's line-in :D
<DarwinSurvivor> ryannathans: that will also eliminate lagg due to buffering!
<ryannathans> DarwinSurvivor: you can do that?
<llutz_> mitchell: why?
<LarsN> mitchell: so correcting myself I think your ircd is only listening on localhost from what I saw.
<ryannathans> DarwinSurvivor: hmm, do like.
<ryannathans> brb, finding one
<LarsN> ryannathans: I don't remember it being fantastic latency wise.
<codekK> Why my power button is like a mechanism???????
<DarwinSurvivor> ryannathans: yes. alteratively, you could buy a mixer, but that will probably cost more
<DarwinSurvivor> ryannathans: make sure you use the line-in and not the microphone port!
<LarsN> ryannathans: did someone just suggest taking the line out on ubuntu, and running a male to male stereo 1/8" to the line in on windows?
<hironakamura> whcih file should i be editing
<LarsN> because ^^ would be my solution
<hironakamura> sudo nano /etc/ ????
<ryannathans> LarsN: now it has been said
 * ryannathans pulls out the cable
<DarwinSurvivor> LarsN: o/
<LarsN> :)
<LarsN> DarwinSurvivor: I was asking if someone beat me to it.
<llutz_> hironakamura: _you_ are running a service, so _you_ have to know where the configs are
<edgars> Heeeeeelpppppp!!!! :)
<LarsN> DarwinSurvivor: it appears you got it, while I was looking at irdc :)
<edgars> where do i need to copy an application to be able it to find/run through winkey quick search? (unity desktop)
<hironakamura> llutz ok thanks
<Heartbeats> Hi
<Heartbeats> are there actually people here who work on the dev of ubuntu?
<DarwinSurvivor> Heartbeats: there may be a few that work on some *parts* of ubuntu. Ubuntu is just a collection of other projects and some creative "glue" to hold it together
<LarsN> Heartbeats:  I'm sure the answer is yes.  IIRC I contributed a one line patch about 8 years ago, that counts technically speaking
<ryannathans> brb, need to relog
<DarwinSurvivor> ryannathans: ok
<Heartbeats> i see
<Heartbeats> okay
<DarwinSurvivor> Heartbeats: do you have a specific question?
<Heartbeats> So, i converted over to ubuntu a few months ago
<Heartbeats> yea
<Heartbeats> my camera is not supported
<Heartbeats> im working on an hp laptop
<yossi1> hello, I'm trying to get ubuntu server to work with a network printer i have. the printer itself has wifi, its not connected to any computer directly. i got this printer to work with ubuntu desktop using some .deb files i found, and then adding the printer through the GUI. i got those .debs installed on the server too now, but im stuck when it comes to adding the printer without the benefit of a GUI
<Heartbeats> there are no linux drivers for it on the hp websit
<Heartbeats> e
<Heartbeats> so i'm wondering who to speak to
<Heartbeats> and what buttons to push
<DarwinSurvivor> Heartbeats: can you use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the outputs of "lspci" and "lsusb"?
<yossi1> i can compare settings files between the 2 computers if i just knew what files those were
<L3top> !enter | Heartbeats
<ubottu> Heartbeats: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: have you tried the cups web interface? *absolutely* amazingly useful for headless servers!
<LarsN> Heartbeats: what's lsusb tell you the device is?
<LarsN> Heartbeats:  mine for instance is " Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd " which I admit to have never bothered messing with because I find webcams silly :)
<yossi1> DarwinSurvivor, how can i do that if the machine is headless?
<LarsN> but I understand folks who want them to work.
<Heartbeats> right okay srry bought that DarwinSurvivor, and, LarsN, lemme check
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: you use *another* computer to connect to the server's web interface.
<codekK> Why my power button is like a mechanism??????? i try with other users and same problem :s
<yossi1> so <ipofserver>:631 ?
<yossi1> that does not work
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: example = if server = 192.168.1.10 , then use your desktop to connect to "http://192.168.1.10:631"
<llutz_> yossi1: cups listens to localhost only by default, so either change the config to let it listen on external ifaces too or just use a ssh-tunnel to connect
<sk1special> r kid with this problem yesterday. my cube is flat..like..its a rotating page. how do i make it a actual cube
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: you may need to enable it (or it may be bound to localhost only)
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: stupid question, but why do you need to use a server to print to a network printer...?
<zip> twice a year an ubuntu update means tice a year a destroyed printer config for me :l
<yossi1> llutz, is that config part of cups or some firewall?
<llutz_> yossi1: ssh -L 8631:localhost:631 user@yourhostwithcups
<llutz_> yossi1: cups config
<LarsN> zip: in part, blame apple.  That always makes me feel better.
<yossi1> DarwinSurvivor, because i want the server to run a cronjob that grabs print jobs that get emailed to it
<llutz_> yossi1: after establishing tunnel, "browse localhost:8631"
<ryannathans> WOO
<ryannathans> \o/
<ryannathans> great success
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: if you just want to be able to print remotely using your server as a gateway, use port forwarding "ssh -Lprinter_port:printer_ip:printer_port username@server_ip" and then print to localhost!
<LarsN> ryannathans: DarwinSurvivor gets the credit.  he came up with the idea first :)
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: oh, ok
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: what type of printer is it?
<LarsN> ryannathans: is the problem you just solved "I have two computers, but only one set of speakers?"
<yossi1> canon mx800
<ryannathans> No
<ryannathans> LarsN: well, almots
<DarwinSurvivor> ryannathans: nothing like solving a software problem with hardware :D
<ryannathans> LarsN: two computers, linux one runs my raid array via infiniband directly into the windows machine. I got multidesktopping workin with synergy
<LarsN> DarwinSurvivor: almost as good as solving a hardware problem with software.
<ryannathans> now I have audio \o/
<yossi1> oh good. i got to the CUPS web panel thing.
<ryannathans> only one problem left
<ryannathans> stupid broken packages I can't fix when installing any media player
<LarsN> ryannathans:  one of the computers runs windows?
<ryannathans> yeah
<LarsN> **snicker
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: can you send a link to the product page? I can't even find it on canon's website!
<ryannathans> LarsN: I'm force to. Astrophotography processing software only works on windows
<LarsN> I have a work issued windows 7 machine.  which wouldn't be terrible if I didn't work for a large OpenStack based public cloud company
<yossi1> DarwinSurvivor, http://usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/printers_multifunction/pixma_mx_series/pixma_mx882?selectedName=DriversAndSoftware
<LarsN> "I use windows, to manage a metric $#$@ load of ubuntu nodes"
<LarsN> :)
<yossi1> something like that
<ryannathans> hah
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: just for fun, can you run "nmap ip_of_printer"?
<sk1special> anyone know how to make my compiz cube a cube instead of a flat page?
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: my HP printer at home (ethernet) accepts document printing via ftp, that may be easier if your printer supports it
<LarsN> me doesn't have anything with enough graphics card to run compiz
<DarwinSurvivor> sk1special: have you played around in ccsm?
<yossi1> let me just install nmap first
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: ok
<LarsN> I'm so glad my only printer is a well supporter laserjet 4000n.
<LarsN> it's one of the few things I can happily say "just works" around here :)
<LarsN> s/supporter/supported.
<sk1special> no im super new to ubuntu. ive just installed then enabled the cube and the rotate / disabled the wall
<shaibn> Hello :) I've got a very old server that I'm trying to virtualize. I did an rsync to a new hdd in vmware and now I'm just left with grub installation. It has grub-legacy and not grub2 and when I run the update-grub from the chrooted environment, it keeps updating the menu.lst with md0 and the wrong root device .. the old server indeed have an mdadm software raid, but I don't need it anymore on the new machine and so I don't know how it even recognizes the s
<shaibn> oftware raid if it doesn't exist and I'm on a liveCD running a chrooted environment. Help :) ?
<hayden_ru> sk1special, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<sk1special> and it works as far as..a thing that rotates. but it wont show as a cube just like..a flat page
<hayden_ru> sk1special, you need to rebind a button for it i think
<hayden_ru> sk1special, look for bindings in cube settings
<Fudge> anyone know how to enable accessibility in xubuntu-dev 4.10
<nic> does anyone know how to get the number pad to work? i have a thinkpad edge, and didn't see any options for my keyboard when i installed
<sk1special> how do i get to cube settings? and it does * rotate * via cntrl/alt/arrow keys. its just flat instead of cubey
<yossi1> DarwinSurvivor, http://pastebin.com/UtpH2J6u
<LarsN> shaibn: you're basically trying to start from scratch now?
<hayden_ru> sk1special, click on it in ccsm it will open settings
<shaibn> LarsN, sort of ...
<shaibn> LarsN, I just want grub to work .. and boot my vm
<Heartbeats> LarsN: it's Feiya Technology Corp
<Heartbeats> I am on their website right now
<shaibn> LarsN, I did this yesterday, and then noticed I didn't copy everything ... but yesterday I managed to do it just find ... I just can't seem to get it working again
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: darn, well it was worth a shot. best go with the cups web-interface then
<LarsN> Heartbeats: google search "Feiya Technology corp" "ubuntu"
<LarsN> Heartbeats: is usually my starting point for things like this  at least
<codekK> Why my power button is like a mechanism??????? i try with other users and same problem :s
<Heartbeats> LarsN: okay
<yossi1> yeah. i seem to be getting somewhere with the web interface
<LarsN> shaibn: have you looked at "man grub-install"
<shaibn> LarsN, lets start by understanding why update-grub updated the menu.list with md0 and not sda2
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: please elaborate, what do you mean by "mechanism"?!?
<shaibn> LarsN, I've looked everywhere .. yes .. still haven't found my solution ...
<kapz> When I start Transmission either through gnome menu or terminal it does not show it's window...ubuntu 12.04
<sk1special> the only key options is for unfolding the cube.
<llutz_> shaibn: shouldn't "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-legacy" work?
<LarsN> shaibn: as far as I can tell, grub-update is a grub (not grub2) utility
 * ekv Hi all
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: is the web interface working for you? i use it fairly regularly so I can help you out with it if you need
<LarsN> shaibn: which means it's possible it picked up on an old mbr, rather than a newer gpt entry?  (just a theory atm)
<yossi1> oh, wait, no. the web interface i got to was actually to the local CUPS not the one on the server :(
<shaibn> LarsN, The old server is so old, that apt-get isn't working correctly on it. I don't want to touch it. Furthermore, yes, the old server had grub-legacy, not grub2. I'd like to keep it that way.
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: oh, lol
<yossi1> the tunnel didnt work
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: ok, first of all, is cups running*/
<sk1special> ive got wobbly windows working..and it can go inside the cube..and i can change the coloring..i can rotate it and flip it around..but *it* is flat not a box
<yossi1> how do i double check?
<codekK> DarwinSurvivor, a gear!
<shaibn> LarsN, how do you mean "picked up on the old mbr"? This is a VM .. it can't see the old HDD which is connected to another machine on the network
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: what did you run to make your tunnel?
<codekK> DarwinSurvivor, a gear! Like when you have pending restart after update
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: do you mean the button in the top-right corner? it's *supposed* to look like that!
<codekK> Yes
<nic> or, how do i turn off the automatic full screen when a window touches the top bar?
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: please post a screenshot if you think it's the wrong icon
<LarsN> shaibn: since I clearly didn't follow the problem correctly :)  I'll ask a couple quick questions to hopefully get caught back up.
<codekK> ok second
<yossi1> ssh -L 8631:localhost:631 yossi@ubuntu2
<yossi1> and i already see what i did wrong :P
<yossi1> i went to :631 instead of :8631
<LarsN> shaibn: so the bare metal server is running ubuntu, with vmware server?
<shaibn> LarsN, no
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: ok, and you connected to localhost:8631 not localhost:631 right?
<shaibn> LarsN, I have a very old bare metal server running an old ubuntu dist ... which is working fine.
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: lol
<yossi1> yeah, i did that now
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: did it work?
<LarsN> ok, old server, working fine.
<yossi1> looks like it is, it discovered the printer
<shaibn> LarsN, I wanted to virtualize it .. so I created a new VM on another VM host and created an empty disk on it ... with two partitions. 1 for swap another for root with ext3 filesystem
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: cool
<shaibn> LarsN, old server works fine, and using grub-legacy
<shaibn> LarsN, then I turned the VM on with a live CD and used rsync to copy the old server to the new one.
<llutz_> shaibn: did you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-legacy" ? did it ask for a place where to write the bootmanager?
<shaibn> LarsN, then I wanted to install grub-legacy and get it running ..
<yossi1> in the printers tab under status is says "Idle - "/usr/lib/cups/filter/commandtops failed""
<shaibn> LarsN, if you mean on the VM, then i'm just getting 'grub-legacy' is not installed ... so maybe it isn't installed ... I just know it is a very old server and running grub1
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: the printer is on and connected right (go to the printer's IP in firefox to make sure it didn't move to a new ip!)
<yossi1> i got that ip from the router
<LarsN> shaibn: so at this point the VM is still running the live-cd correct?
<LarsN> with the rsync data from the old server on it's local disk/
<llutz_> shaibn: dpkg -l '*grub*' |grep ^i     to check what grub you have
<shaibn> LarsN, yes. And I've made sure it has grub 0.97 installed on it.
<shaibn> and I'm chrooted into the mounted environment
<seb__> Hi all, I did follow these instructions http://askubuntu.com/questions/124174/how-do-i-move-my-encrypted-home-to-a-new-computer t transfer my home to my new computer. Now I have lots of ECRYPT_FNEK_ENCRYPTED... folders in my new home
<LarsN> shaibn: so worst case, you should be able to use "grub" and at the grub > root (hd1,0) or hd(0,0)  ///
<LarsN> I always get it wrong the first time around.
<shaibn> LarsN, that didn't work
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: make sure you set up a static ip on the printer or you may find that one day it just "stops working"
<yossi1> it would need to "start" working first :P
<codekK> DarwinSurvivor, here a link http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/7162/capturadepantallade2012.png
<LarsN> shaibn:  you finished with:  grub > setup (hd0)
<LarsN> ?
<yossi1> also, the dhcp server in my router gives very long leases, so it's unlikley to change
<yossi1> could still happen though
 * LarsN spent too many years in BSD land.  Grub is confusing :)
<shaibn> LarsN, a moment please
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: I give static IP's to *all* my machines, just makes things easier in the future (I also add their hostnames to each others' /etc/hosts files)
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: the configuration steps in the web interface should be *fairly* similar to the one in the GUI except that it won't do auto-detect.
<LarsN> DarwinSurvivor: I setup static reservations for all the machines in the house with cat-6 cables.  wifi devices can use whatever's available.
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: if you have a computer set up that works already, compare the settings (especially which driver you used) to see if they are the same
<yossi1> where are the settings stored?
<LarsN> it's nice to just leave everything set for DHCP, but know what IP the desktops/printers/etc are going to get.
<DarwinSurvivor> LarsN: our household has 4 laptops, so I gave them all statics as well
<LarsN> I never connect to the laptops from anywhere else.
<llutz_> DarwinSurvivor: you seem to have too much time ;)
<fran_> irc.freenode.net
<LarsN> usually put things on the zfs based storage server, and/or get them from there.
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: if you go to "administration -> manage printers -> your printer" it should list all the driver info
<DarwinSurvivor> yossi1: you should open the working machine's web-interface as well, then you can compare the settings directly
<DarwinSurvivor> llutz_: because I'm in here or because I static-IP all my machines?
<llutz_> DarwinSurvivor: the latter ;)
<Jordan_U> shaibn: LarsN: Ubuntu uses grub2. Installing grub legacy is *not* what you want to do (but it's what you're currently doing).
<LarsN> Jordan_U: I'm not doing anything with grub.  :)
<LarsN> Jordan_U: and if he has an old installation he's rsynced over to a new virtual host, it's quite possible it's exactly what he wants to do.
<DarwinSurvivor> llutz_: only takes 10 seconds to set up static IP's and copying the host info can be done via SSH *very* quickly (using grep and tee)
<llutz_> DarwinSurvivor: takes 5minutes once to configure a router (dhcp/dns) and you never ever have to waste those 10 seconds (imo)
<LarsN> DarwinSurvivor: dhcp with MAC based reservations is easier :)
<LarsN> makes moving the entire network to say 172.16.28 from 192.168.0 faster  too :)
<DarwinSurvivor> llutz_: for ip in a_list_of_other_ips ; do echo my_hostname my_static_ip | ssh $ip "sudo tee -a /etc/hosts"; done
<llutz_> DarwinSurvivor: needs all computers running at this time etc.pp. anyways, different people, different ways to handle a task
<Jordan_U> shaibn: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<DarwinSurvivor> llutz_: meh, works for me and I can swap out routers in a flash now
<LarsN> <--- gets hostnames with "nmap -sP 172.16.28.0/24" since it does a reverse dns lookup for me :)
<LarsN> I can't be bothered to remember what my wife named her machines :)
<athrun> hello
<hariom> I have installed Ubuntu Server 10.04 as minimal install. I want to get Audio and minimal GUI (i.e. without Open Office etc). Audio I need as my application will need to play with Audio files to test
<TRaxx> hi Guys can anybody tell  me where i can find libuclibc-dev and uclibc-toolchain for 10.4
<ikonia> TRaxx: if they exist, they are in the repos
<TRaxx> I looked and cant find them for 10.04 andly hardy
<hariom> For minimal GUI, some time back someone suggested to try: xdm, gnome-core and xorg. How to ensure audio also works
<iceroot> hariom: install the xserver and pulseaudio
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have real problem with flash on firefox , the videos are blue  and all the window begind any flash application are some kind of trasparent
<ikonia> TRaxx: then they are not there
<hariom> iceroot: is xserver for gui?
<troulouliou_dev> anybody aware of this situation i m on 12.04 with medibuntu
<TRaxx> ikonia, oke
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: a few people have reported that bug, if you are installing from medibuntu - contact medibuntu for support of their repos
<iceroot> hariom: yes
<iceroot> hariom: it is the gui itself without a real desktop environment
<DarwinSurvivor> ikonia: is that a medibuntu-specific bug?
<ikonia> DarwinSurvivor: the people I've seen report it have been pulling packages from medibuntu, I've not seen anyone having a problem pulling flash from main
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> DarwinSurvivor: that could be a co-incidence, but I don't know
<DarwinSurvivor> ikonia: that explains a LOT!
<TRaxx> ikonia, any idea where i could find them besides the repo
<ikonia> TRaxx: if they exist, they are in the repo
<ikonia> TRaxx: you should not be pulling them or trying to pull them from anywhere else
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I was getting that bug, without medibuntu.
<ikonia> DarwinSurvivor: there you go, Jordan_U has the issue without the medibuntu repo
<ikonia> Jordan_U: you are the first I've seen
<HackerII> um, just now, the updates gave me a warning, saying the sources were not trusted and have no change logs with also being unsafe....did some one get hacked ??
<troulouliou_dev> what are the advanteages of medibuntu btw , i think i just installed it after reading a top 10 things to do after installing 12.04 :)
<DarwinSurvivor> well, there goes that theory
<TRaxx> ikonia, so they not there im screwed... use another flavour
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: trusting unofficial docs for "top 10 things" and installing things blind for no reason isn't a good way to go
<DarwinSurvivor> HackerII: very unlikely, probably a missing GPG key on your end. please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, guess you are right :)
<HackerII> not sure but ok
<DarwinSurvivor> TRaxx: why do you need those libraries?
<lusuhard_> some wiki's guide?
<lusuhard_> hello to 'vr1! I would like to know how to pack a ubuntu.img to make a loop device
<wendico> i updated and i cant install GMAMEUI from the software center anymore, what alternatives do i have?
<DarwinSurvivor> !find gmame
<ubottu> File gmame found in app-install-data, gmameui
<Jordan_U> troulouliou_dev: This problem is related to Nvida cards in relation to GPU video decoding with flash. "sudo apt-get remove libvdpau1" will disable GPU video decoding for Nvidia cards (in flash and any other application) and may also unfortunately remove other packages you may want, so look carefully at what it's removing before accepting it.
<DarwinSurvivor> wendico: according to ubottu, gmameui is there
<lusuhard_> hello to 'vr1! I would like to know how to pack a ubuntu.img to make a loop device. some wiki's guide?
<HackerII> sudo apt-get update works perfect
<troulouliou_dev> Jordan_U, thanks this happens with all the nvidia bin driver  ? or there is a stable version
<wendico> yes, gmame exist but there is not an INSTALL button
<DarwinSurvivor> HackerII: ok, then please give us the *entire* error message
<Jordan_U> troulouliou_dev: I don't know.
<troulouliou_dev> Jordan_U, at least thanks again will search for this
<TRaxx> DarwinSurvivor, Im trying to build busybox for qemu
<DarwinSurvivor> wendico: then it's probably already installed...
<HackerII> the error is in the update manager when i try to install the updates
<Jordan_U> troulouliou_dev: Taken from http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue (the first of the suggestions listed which worked for me).
<krababbel> troulouliou_dev: it is a bug in flash
<wendico> only more info button and when i click it says NOT FOUND, try it
<lusuhard_> hello to 'vr1! I would like to know how to pack a ubuntu.img to make a loop device. some wiki's guide?
<hariom> iceroot: is this xserver same as xserver-xorg-core ? apt-get not able to find xserver
<DocPlatypus> Just a few days ago, my system quit recognizing the normal weight Liberation Sans fonts. It only sees the bold versions, so anything I had using Liberation Sans (which was almost everything) showed up entirely in bold. I've tried rebuilding the font caches and uninstalling and reinstalling the font... what's the proper way to go about fixing this?
<krababbel> troulouliou_dev: I'd guess an older flash version would work
<Jordan_U> troulouliou_dev: It looks like there are other suggestions there which will allow you to just disable GPU decoding in flash, so you may want to look into those.
<iceroot> hariom: yes
<ikonia> hariom: why not just do a normal ubuntu install and remove what you don't want
<DarwinSurvivor> !patience | lusuhard_
<ubottu> lusuhard_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<HackerII> like i said, its not on my end
<ikonia> hariom: if you don't know what you are doing to build upwards, do a normall install and remove/downscale
<HackerII> lemme screen shot it
<lusuhard_> tnx
<DarwinSurvivor> HackerII: well, if it was on ubuntu's end there would be a hundred other people in here with the same problem, so let's make SURE it's not on your end!
<troulouliou_dev> Jordan_U, , krababbel  : thanks , little bit fed up of nvidia on linux in general ,  i just spent 2 days tweaking my htpc with my lcd hdmi tv so acquire the correct resolution ... fed up
<wendico> !find gmame
<ubottu> File gmame found in app-install-data, gmameui
<HackerII> Darwin4Ever:   ALL of the packages have tge same warning:  http://imagebin.org/212681
<HackerII> DarwinSurvivor:
<krababbel> troulouliou_dev: you got analogue audio out?
<wendico> can anyone help me with the error trying to install gmame?
<Heartbeats> LarsN: okay i read some forums that told me to get luvcview, i did that. and it says; libv4l2; error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy | unable to set format: Device or resource busy| Init v4L2 failed !! exit fatal
<Heartbeats> LarsN: I'm trying to get my hp webcam to work sans driver, for your memory
<DarwinSurvivor> HackerII: ok, and which part of that screenshot is the error?
<troulouliou_dev> krababbel, no hdmi output for audio too , the issue was that adding a new  mode in xorg.conf or through xrand had no effect unless you disable edid use , which also disable hdmi audio output, the only solution to have both is to download the edid from the tv screen and tweak the file with some rare available tools ...
<HackerII> 2 funny, now its working
<DarwinSurvivor> HackerII: well ok then, problem solved :)
<krababbel> troulouliou_dev: I see, thanks
<HackerII> also, i updated, it was changed in the last 5 mins, cuz now it gives an alternate http for change logs
<DarwinSurvivor> wendico: please run "sudo apt-get install gemameui" and copy/paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<HackerII> cornmazing
<krababbel> unfortunately, hdmi's primary purpose seems to be DRM
<DarwinSurvivor> HackerII: do you have any PPA's installed?
<HackerII> opera
<wendico> darwinsurvivor, my output is in spanish but it came to say that there is no candidate for the instalation
<HackerII> but evenm when i unchecked opera i got the same error
<HackerII> 2 weird
<DarwinSurvivor> HackerII: then opera's PPA's are probably having problems (according to your screenshot they also don't support changelogs on their PPA)
<HackerII> but, its ok now so
<tero> hi guys, i have a stupid question. Is it possible to remove GUI from normal ubuntu so it almost the same as ubuntu server?
<HackerII> i said it was ALL packages
<HackerII> that said it
<DarwinSurvivor> HackerII: yes, but apt is STILL trying to access their PPA because a PPA can override ANY package, not just the one you *think* it's overriding
<HackerII> ooo
<HackerII> i c now
<HackerII> i owe u coffee
<DocPlatypus> krababbel: it is, but a device manufacturer can do unencrypted HDMI if they so choose
<DarwinSurvivor> HackerII: a PPA is litteraly a 3rd party repository
<HackerII> i c now, thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> HackerII: no problem
<DarwinSurvivor> tero: what is the target use of the system (web server, media streamer, torrent box, etc)?
<krababbel> DocPlatypus: yes, but still it's just dvi in a different format I read. Expensive long cables because of the properties.
<HackerII> boy, after installing x-p on a neighbors machine today, and it being 8 yrs sinc i used windoze.. it sure made me glad i dont,, i honestly cant see any reason why people still use that crap, i mean, there is $ signs attatched to every mouse click
<HackerII> i done
<tero> DarwinSurvivor complicated :) I could call it a webserver, I have some very specific hw that I just can't to setup on ubuntu server, but on normal ubuntu works fine. I guess is just a PEBKAC error
<tero> so the easiest methos(if is it even possible) is just to remove the x
<DocPlatypus> maybe my question as originally worded was TL;DR... so I'll ask it short, how to fix problem with the regular version of a font not showing up in GNOME?
<lusuhard_> patience was taken... no ideas?
<HackerII> ok im out, take care folks
<DarwinSurvivor> lusuhard_: could you please re-phrase your question? the original didn't make a lot of sense (from a technical standpoint)
<DarwinSurvivor> tero: what type of hardware?
<codekK> hello all, why my top dock isnt with new gnome3 style at ubuntu 12.04 ????
<lusuhard_> I have to mount chrooted linux on my tablet, running android. my HW is asus transformer. I have excellent guide to chroot it, but the ubuntu version it is giving to me is too slow, I use VNC to have it on my andro desktop but it is too slow, so I dowloaded theXubuntu, but still the ubuntu from the installation package comes in .img format, so I would like to know how to put xubuntu in .img to install it instead of the custom it is gi
<DarwinSurvivor> lusuhard_: could you please post a link to A) the guide you are following, so we can see what you are trying b) the ubuntu version you found in .img format
<lusuhard_> DarwinSurvivor http://androlinux.com/android-ubuntu-development/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-android/
<aadil> hello guys. i am using ubuntu 12.04 server and the 'less' command is failing silently (with no output) and the man command fails with this output: https://gist.github.com/2717834
<DarwinSurvivor> lusuhard_: and what phone are you using?>
<elkng> ubuntu can be installed on android ?
<lusuhard_> in the guide's video, 20:00 you can see the ubuntu, looks like 10.04 or 10.10
<lusuhard_> I have asus transformer tablet version 101
<codekK> How i can set the top bar at new look like gnome3 ????
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: you could use gnome-shell
<lusuhard_> DarwinSurvivor in the guide's video, 20:00 you can see the ubuntu, looks like 10.04 or 10.10 I have asus transformer tablet version 101
<codekK> DarwinSurvivor, with classic gnome cant have the new style of bar? (dark bar)
<DJones> lusuhard_: I've looked at putting Ubuntu on my transformer prime, but the comments I've read say that running it via VNC is very slow
<Mikey^> codekK: you could set the color you want in properties of gnome-panel
<lusuhard_> DJones, do you have any solution?
<codekK> Mikey^, where is properties of gnome-panel?
<DJones> lusuhard_: Sorry I don't, thats whats put me off trying it
<Mikey^> codekK: you are  using gnome 2 or gnome classic ?
<sv> hi
<lusuhard_> DJones I thought it was due to ubuntu and not to VNC... it's a shame if it is due to vnc...
<codekK> im using gnome classic
<codekK> i just update to 12.04
<codekK> i dont want shell
<Mikey^> codekK: sorry, I thought you were using gnome2
<codekK> i only want a new style of gnome3 bar
<codekK> the "dark bar"
<Mikey^> codekK: use cinammon
<sv> is there a way to upgrade from jaunty to lucid? do-release-upgrade says: "An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool."
<sv> or is a plain re-installation the only way?
<codekK> Mikey^, but cinammon is a other Desktop enviornment no?
<DarwinSurvivor> sv: good grief, LUCID?!?
<Mikey^> codekK: yes.
<lusuhard_> DarwinSurvivor... any tip?
<Mikey^> codekK: as far as I know, there are no customization possibilities for gnome classic
<DarwinSurvivor> lusuhard_: My guess is it's either VNC being slow or the fact that you are running 2 OS's on 1GB of ram
<obscurant1st> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<DJones> lusuhard_: This is what I was looking at, http://androlinux.com/android-ubuntu-development/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-rooted-transformer-prime/ it does say "It does run much faster in shell (than Galaxy Tab 10.1) but running Gnome via VNC has its limits, quad-core doesn’t seem to help at all for that."
<codekK> I know it
<DarwinSurvivor> sv: sorry, ?!? should have been for jaunty. Which has been EOL since 2010
<codekK> but i dont understand, why i dont have a default bar :S
<sv> DarwinSurvivor, or tell me, how to go to precise
<sv> ;p
<sv> ahh
<DarwinSurvivor> sv: see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases for the schedule. At this point, you are best off with a reinstall (you can preserve your home folders during reinstall)
<Mikey^> codekK: what you mean default bar? Dont you have the two panels ?
<codekK> sv, to update i think do-release-upgrade -d
<codekK> Mikey^, yes i have the two panels
<Mikey^> ok
<codekK> but with grey color like gnome2
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: can you post a screenshot of what you have *now* and a screenshot of another machine of what you *want* (google images is your friend)
<lusuhard_> DJones also... a problem to fix... how to reboot linux? do I have to launch it from terminal?? how to get a shell in android?
<lusuhard_> like Adb shell?
<DarwinSurvivor> !eol | sv
<ubottu> sv: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sv> codekK, that the same message, no updae
<codekK> DarwinSurvivor, i post screenshot... before but np
<codekK> DarwinSurvivor, Mike9863
<codekK> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/7162/capturadepantallade2012.png
<codekK> its the image -.-' its like a gnome2 :S
<sv> DarwinSurvivor, thx
<DarwinSurvivor> sv: ubuntu only support upgrading one release at a time (ex: Jaunty to Karmic). The problem is, BOTH of those are EOL, so an upgrade isn't possible
<DJones> lusuhard_: As I said, I've only looked that website, its not something I've tried, it might be worth posting in that xda forum thread I posted, they're probably the best people to ask
<lusuhard_> ok then, let's open a thread if there isn't
<DocPlatypus> DarwinSurvivor: can't you go LTS to LTS as well?
<lusuhard_> DJones ok then, let's open a thread if there isn't (i'm doin' it)
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: ok, 2 questions: what version did you install to begin with (the *original* install) and what version are you running now?
<codekK> First i do a upgrade from 10.04 but i have a lot of issues then i do a clean install
<codekK> 12.04 from Alternate 64bits
<DarwinSurvivor> lusuhard_: I *think* you can go LTS to LTS, but his version and the next are both EOL and neither is LTS
<codekK> I fix the problems with nVidia graphics
<codekK> and now i have this problems
<codekK> I update from 10.04 to 12.04 only for new dark panel gnome3 and i dont have it :S :(
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: ok, so you did a clean install of 12.04 and then what Desktop Environment did you chose when you logged in?
<codekK> gnome classic
<codekK> without effects
<morsnowski> the one you expect ont the right hand side ?
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: what about the panel do you want, some special new functionality, or just for it to be black?
<T-Guy> any girls here?
<DarwinSurvivor> !ot | T-Guy
<ubottu> T-Guy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<T-Guy> just wanted to know what percent of girls use freenode for ubuntu support, lol
<codekK> DarwinSurvivor, i just want this gnome classic panel http://www.google.es/imgres?hl=es&biw=1280&bih=817&gbv=2&tbm=isch&tbnid=zNkSdNPEp6irwM:&imgrefurl=http://www.marcusmoeller.ch/misc/try-gnome3-with-fallback-mode.html&docid=PluaUjX5Sa_ZXM&imgurl=http://www.marcusmoeller.ch/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/GNOME3_Fallback.png&w=1366&h=768&ei=Es-0T6GlF8WQ0AXFx7HjDw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=943&vpy=167&dur=1257&hovh=168&hovw=300&tx=188&ty=83&sig=104593222123631943667&
<codekK> page=1&tbnh=109&tbnw=193&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:79
<codekK> ui sorry
<DarwinSurvivor> T-Guy: even if this were an appropriate subject matter, that would only tell you what percent of people using the channel are girls, not what percent of female ubuntu users use the channel (unless you know the total # of female ubuntu users)
<codekK> here -> http://www.marcusmoeller.ch/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/GNOME3_Fallback.png
<edmont> hi
<david> hi all ,
<codekK> i want ths panel
<codekK> -.- :S
<FloodBot1> codekK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david> i have a question of cryptsetup
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: your link got broken in half, please use a url shortener
<Mikey^> codekK: did you try changing the theme
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: that panel has nothing to do with gnome3 and is little more than a theme
<david> how to change the name of default preseed installation cryptsetup cryptodevice to a custom name , in my case the default name i am getting during preseed installation with crypto methord is sda5_crypt
<david> i want to change ito some other name for security reasons
<codekK> DarwinSurvivor, what its ? :S then
<david> please advice how to do it
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: you can *try* http://gnome-look.org/ but I highly doubt anyone makes ubuntu-classic themes because hardly anyone uses it.
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: s/ubuntu-classic/gnome-classic
<david> Like the following entry d-i partman-crypto/passphrase  , is there any entry to give a name to crypt device during preseed
<Mikey^> codekK: but try changing the theme to clearlooks or something and see what happens
<codekK> I cant change colro :S
<codekK> or theme
<codekK> :S
<Athenon> whenever I run the su command to login as a different user, it hangs for like 20 seconds and i have no idea why (ubuntu server 10.04)
<codekK> DarwinSurvivor, but when i install GNOME3 in other distr like fedora, debian, arch.. the default panel its fallback :S
<codekK> and in other computer I install ubuntu 12.04 and the dark panel set by default :S
<Mikey^> Install the gnome tweak tool
<codekK> Is not the official theme?
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: gnome-classic was basically a "transition" desktop that people found worked fairly well on old hardware before they optimized gnome-shell. it's really not very well supported and shouldn't be considered a drop-in replacement for gnome-3 (it just *looks* like it)
<codekK> ahm
<Linuxsapien> good afternoon.. how do I get the old Gnome back? I miss the app-menu and clock being on the left side. thanks
<alumno20> windows better
<iceroot> Athenon: /var/log/auth.log may have some usefulll infos
<ikonia> alumno20: can we help you ?
<Mikey^> Linuxsapien: use mate
<iceroot> Athenon: maybe you are using slapd instead of /etc/passwd
<ring0> !nounity | LinuxMonkey
<ubottu> LinuxMonkey: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<alumno20> yes
<david> Can anyone please healp me on the cryptsetup issue
<alumno20> please
<Linuxsapien> Mikey^ it doesnt feel right though
<iceroot> Athenon: what about "getpasswd" is it slow too?
<Athenon> iceroot:  i'm using both, actually
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: are you looking for this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Shell (screenshot in top-right)?
<iceroot> Athenon: then you know the reason
<Athenon> iceroot:  what package is getpasswd in?
<DarwinSurvivor> !find getpasswd
<ubottu> Package/file getpasswd does not exist in precise
<alumno20> i'm so angry
<DarwinSurvivor> !ask | alumno20
<ubottu> alumno20: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<llutz_> Athenon: gpasswd   you mean?
<alumno20> do you like swimming?
<iceroot> Athenon: hm, i thoght it was "getpasswd" to get all users from passwd and slapd
<ring0> !nounity | Linuxsapien :)
<ubottu> Linuxsapien :): Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ikonia> alumno20: this channel is for ubuntu techncai support discussion
<ikonia> alumno20: do you need something within that topic ?
<DarwinSurvivor> alumno20: please either A) ask a question B) help someone ELSE with a question C) stop spamming the channel
<Mikey^> !ot | alumno20
<ubottu> alumno20: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llutz_> iceroot: getent passwd
<iceroot> llutz_: yes
<iceroot> Athenon: getent passwd
<david> Can anyone please healp me on a cryptsetup issue i am facing during preseed installation
<iceroot> Athenon: is that slow too?
<Athenon> iceroot:  nope
<Athenon> iceroot:  super fast actually
<alumno20> i have ubuntu but i thint that windows is better. What doy you think?
<ikonia> alumno20: doesn't matter what we think, matters what you think
<ikonia> alumno20: if you like windows better, use windows
<DJones> alumno20: There isn't a best, people use what suits them
<codekK> DarwinSurvivor, yes i want it but without shell
<Mikey^> alumno20: you can also use both if there exists a need
<alumno20> my school use ubuntu because is free
<ikonia> alumno20: do you need support / technical discussion on ubuntu ?
<alumno20> because spanish crisis
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: you want gnome-shell but without gnome-shell?
<iceroot> alumno20: freedom is much more important then no costs
<codekK> no!!!
<nibalizer> FREEDOM
<nibalizer> WOUOOOOOOO
 * nibalizer starts a riot in #ubuntu
<alumno20> do you speak spanish?
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Myrtti> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ikonia> the topic of this channel is ubuntu technical support discussion, stick to that
<codekK> DarwinSurvivor, see this image http://www.marcusmoeller.ch/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/GNOME3_Fallback.png
<ikonia> ok - enough
<Linuxsapien> ring0 thank you, Ill look into that :D *(sorry for late reply)
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: I'm confused. If the only problem with your desktop is that the panel isn't "black" enough, then the answer is to find a black theme
<Athenon> iceroot:  in auth.log, it gives me a reverse mapping error around the time that it quits hanging.  i put UseDNS no in sshd_config, but it doesnt do anything
<codekK> this is Gnome3 with out gnome-shell
<Athenon> iceroot:  or rather, it doesnt help that problem
<ring0> Linuxsapien, yw
<alumno20> What's your name?
<david> Can anyone please help me on  a cryptsetup issue i am facing during preseed installation
<Mikey^> codekK: please try installing gnome tweak tool
<iceroot> Athenon: what does sshd_config has to do with su - username?
<david> Can anyone please help me on  a cryptsetup issue i am facing during preseed installation
<Athenon> iceroot:  its an sshd error.....
<codekK> Mikey^, ok im trying it
<DJones> !ot | alumno20
<ubottu> alumno20: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> !details | david
<ubottu> david: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alumno20> david tu tienes pinta de ser español
<iceroot> Athenon: hm, interesting
<Athenon> iceroot:  May 17 04:54:53 subaru sshd[7969]: reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for CENSORED [CENSORED] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<iceroot> Athenon: ah ok
<ohad_> hello
<Athenon> iceroot:  wait, that's unrelated actually.
<sirlark> I have shared a folder on lucid server by editing /ets/samba/smb.conf by hand. On the windows 7 pro PC, I have two users. One has a password (the admin user) and can't view the share (username and password incorrect). The user with no password can view the share just fine. Is there a way I can really really force samba to allow anyone to view and modify stuff inside a share
<iceroot> Athenon: yes you are using su - username and pam is trying to identify the user which is coming from ssh and wants to resolv the user
<Athenon> iceroot:  that's a different login attempt via sftp.  heh.
<iceroot> Athenon: ok
<Athenon> iceroot:  still though, im stumped.  syslog doesnt show anything, auth.log doesnt show anything, etc
<iceroot> Athenon: maybe you can use "ssh -vvv user@host  and then try your su - username
<Athenon> iceroot:  regular logins (using ldap users) are not slow, so it shouldnt be ldap methinks
<codekK> Mikey^, its installe i go to relogin
<ohad_> I would like to report a security problem with ubuntu 12.04. My password works with both keyboard layouts. Meaning I have two passowrds for my same account.
<iceroot> Athenon: maybe ssh is the reason and you will get some usefull infos
<iceroot> Athenon: only passwd users?
<iceroot> Athenon: you have kerberos?
<DarwinSurvivor> ohad_: did you try them both from the login screen, the lock screen, or both?
<Athenon> iceroot:  passwd and ldap users login at the same speed in all cases
<ohad_> both from lock screen
<david> "I have a problem with Cryptsetup , I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04  When I try to do a preseed installation with crypto methord for hard disk, I get the following output: the crypto device name is set to sda5_crypt , but I want a way to set the crypt device name to something else for security reasons , how to change the device name for crypt during preseed installation"
<DarwinSurvivor> ohad_: *important note*: the login screen uses the system's keyboard layout, the lock screen uses that user's keyboard layout
<DarwinSurvivor> ohad_: just a sec
<Athenon> iceroot:  using ssh -vvv, theres no debug messages during the time that it hangs.
<ohad_> Darwin4Ever, I don't quite get you.. I was able to type my password by pressing on the same keys but using different languages, in the lock screen
<iceroot> Athenon: strace su - username  mayb you can see some loops
<DarwinSurvivor> ohad_: does your password by any chance only use characters that are the same in both layouts...?
<DarwinSurvivor> ohad_: and did you try typing your password the *other* way to make sure it's not just ignoring the layout setting?
<Mikey^> Commander1024_:
<ServerCrash> hi i have got dual screen setup done using twinview (nvidia card). Now what i want is screens should remain sticky even if i remove one screen
<Athenon> iceroot:  apparently in hangs on "poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 1, 25000) = 0 (Timeout)"
<ohad_> Darwin4Ever, I use hebrew and english keyboard layouts. there are no characters that are the same, except for the numbers in my password
<ServerCrash> what happens currently if i remove screen1 and reboot, then screen 2 becomes screen1
<Athenon> iceroot:  (timeout) appears as soon as the hanging stops
<codekK> Mikey^, thanks a lot !!!ç
<iceroot> Athenon: then its trying to reach something in that hanging-time
<codekK> I just install gnome-tweak-tool and the new theme is installed !
<Mikey^> codekK: Good!
<codekK> Thanks u too DarwinSurvivor  :)
<ohad_> I can switch between languages in the lock screen, choosing between en and he.
<iceroot> Athenon: but the question is, what is it trying to reach...
<codekK> and the other question, is normal to get a "power" button like a gear?
<DarwinSurvivor> ohad_: ok, and if you leave it on one of the languages, can you type your password either way for it to work?
<david> "I have a problem with Cryptsetup , I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04  When I try to do a preseed installation with crypto methord for hard disk, I get the following output: the crypto device name is set to sda5_crypt , but I want a way to set the crypt device name to something else for security reasons , how to change the device name for crypt during preseed installation  : """i am using d-i partman-auto/method string crypto""" to set
<codekK> (see screenshot http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/7162/capturadepantallade2012.png )
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: yes, that is the new icon
<Mikey^> codekK: thats based on your icon pack seeting
<codekK> Ok
<codekK> thanks
<codekK> and sorry for being so heavy
<iceroot> david: for security reasons? like?
<obscurant1st> is there any command to remove repository which has been added with add-apt-repository?
<Mikey^> obscurant1st: see if you find it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<david> security reasons viz running vpn services on a ubuntu client
<ohad_> Darwin4Ever, I can type the password in both keyboard layouts only in the lock screen. I check the terminal, and there it didn't work
<iceroot> david: and what is the security issue?
<david> the rsa will authenticate the ubuntu client based on the name of the cryptdevice
<obscurant1st> Mikey^: yes its there. But I would like to know if there is any command as such :)
<iceroot> david: you design that concept?
<david> yes
<DarwinSurvivor> ohad_: well, in that case, you should file a bug report and label it with "security" so that the security team (which checks bugs VERY regularly) will look into it
<iceroot> david: sorry but that is absolute stupid
<obscurant1st> And btw is there any application for ubuntu which can take the screenshot, upload it to somewhere, and then copy the uploaded url to the clipboard?
<iceroot> david: use a normal private/public ndesign
<david> why , i dont want to authenticate my rsa service on sda5_crypt which is by default in preseed installation , i want to change it to something other than the sda5_crypt
<iceroot> david: key
<ohad_> Do I need to be a registered user at launchpad for that?
<david> so that only authorized ubuntu clients can connect using rsa
<Mikey^> obscurant1st: sudo add-apt-repository --remove repo
<DarwinSurvivor> ohad_: yes, but registration is very quick and the only e-mails you will get (other than 1 activation e-mail) are for the bugs you submit or subscribe to
<obscurant1st> oh ok, thanks Mikey^  :D
<david> i already have a mechanism for authentication in place based on the crypt device name
<Mikey^> obscurant1st: I googled it. I also learnt something :) I usually just use rm
<ohad_> will my account in ubuntu forums work for launchpad?
<iceroot> david: so you have something like a mac-filter, only clients with a specific mac/string/device are able to connect and then use a REAL authentication?
<david> yes
<DarwinSurvivor> ohad_: I think so, they converted a bunch of them to OpenID, so I think it is all one account now
<obscurant1st> Mikey^: I tryioed google, but didn't find! Obviously you're a better googler than I am.
<Mikey^> :)
<david> iceroot : yes
<ohad_> great! I'll do it after I restart so I will check it again
<david> iceroot : i think you got my point
<iceroot> david: i dont see the reason to use the device-name first
<obscurant1st> btw Mikey^ Do you happen to know any tools which can take the screenshot, upload it to somewhere and then copy the uploaded url to clipboard?
<iceroot> david: its the same a a macfilter, absolute useless
<Mikey^> obscurant1st: no..
<iceroot> david: just use a save mathod for authentication
<obscurant1st> :/
<Mikey^> obscurant1st: you could use curl, I guess.. and try to do it
<DarwinSurvivor> obscurant1st: not that I know of
<david> but is there a way to change the crypt device name , since i dont want to go back on code review on my authentication system
<obscurant1st> Mikey^: there is script which uses dropbox to do it! I could give it a try! :)
<obscurant1st> DarwinSurvivor: ^^
<Mikey^> Neat
<iceroot> david: with dm-crypt yes
<david> iceroot : please advice how do i do that
<iceroot> david: you have a raid/lvm or plain /dev/sdX encryption?
<david> lvm
<Osakasa> obscurant1st, you can with shutter take a screenshot, upload (e.g. with ubuntuone) and copy the uploaded url.
<Athenon> iceroot:  AWESOME!  fixed.  all I had to do was go through /etc/pam.d and comb out all the references to winbind since i dont use it
<david> lvm encryption
<obscurant1st> Osakasa: Yeah I tried shutter, but its not what I am lllllllllllllllooking for! :/
<david> in cryptsetup , there is no way to rename the device name , apart from creating or remove
<Osakasa> ok :/
<obscurant1st> ooops* sorry for the repeated ls
<Linuxsapien> ok thats that sorted
<iceroot> david: then you can even start to give your lvm a different name
<david> yes , i am giving my lvm a different name than the default using the ubuntu preseed guide
<david> but there is nothing for crypto
<Linuxsapien> now "appearance settings" is telling me "this theme will not look at intended because the required GTK+ theme engine 'clearlooks' is not installed", would I just apt-get that?
<Mikey^> Linuxsapien: yes
<Linuxsapien> ok Mikey^ :)
<iceroot> david: you want to change the name shown by "vgdisplay"?
<Linuxsapien> there is no "clearlooks", do I add something else?
<Mikey^> Linuxsapien: search for gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<Linuxsapien> will do
<phanimahesh> i need some help.
<phanimahesh> can someone confirm that clicking on launcher icon doesn't minimize window?
<Mikey^> !ask | phanimahesh
<ubottu> phanimahesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<david> i have already changed the name shown by vgdisplay , i want to change the name shown by cryptsetup , cryptsetup status sdaX_crypt
<DarwinSurvivor> phanimahesh: yes, I can confirm that
<phanimahesh> DarwinSurvivor: Thanks. Filing a bug.
<Linuxsapien> Mikey^ it told me I have them uptodate, weird
<iceroot> david: ah ok, sorry i dont know how to change that name, just know how to change the one from vgdisplay
<Mikey^> Linuxsapien: yeah. What theme are you trying?
<Linuxsapien> a custom one, Mikey^
<Mikey^> Linuxsapien: ok. could also be a mismatch is version of the clearlooks engine and the theme you are trying
<DarwinSurvivor> phanimahesh: *trust me* it is not a bug!
<Linuxsapien> Mikey^  well a mixture of "customise"
<Mikey^> Linuxsapien: Ah. ok
<DarwinSurvivor> phanimahesh: it was a design decision by the unity team, it's not the most popular decision, but I do see why they did it
<Linuxsapien> im gathering I need to find where the conf file is for themes?
<phanimahesh> DarwinSurvivor: can i have more details?
<Mikey^> Linuxsapien: /usr/share/themes/?
<Linuxsapien> ill look
<DarwinSurvivor> phanimahesh: that decision is one of the most frequent unity discussions on brainstorm. There have been *multiple* bugs filed about it, but the unity team has made no sign of changing the decision
<Anomie21> How come I can't attach files (in gmail, etc) that are on network drives, I need to locate them in nautilus, copy them to my desktop - then attach?
<piglit> is trine a good game?
<phanimahesh> DarwinSurvivor: I found no bugs when searching!! :(
<Dark-chc> anomie21 you should do it in the conventional way
<Dark-chc> you have to do that to attach??
<Anomie21> Dark-chc: What do you mean?
<Mikey^> Anomie21: cant you access the drives in file browser when you try to attach
<Anomie21> Mikey^: nope
<Anomie21> They aren't visible
<Mikey^> Anomie21: Can you copy the address from nautilus and copy it in the filename field in the attach file dialog?
<DarwinSurvivor> sorry about that, my FreeBSD server is having a bad day :(
<Dark-chc> did you try searching where the file is?
<Dark-chc> root/my documents
<Mischinka> I have an package dependent on libmysql16 and im using ubuntu 12.04 is there a workaround to install this .deb
<phanimahesh> Can someone confirm that there are bugs reported on not being able to minimize using launcher?
<Mikey^> phanimahesh: I think DarwinSurvivor confirmed that
<jrib> phanimahesh: bugs.ubuntu.com
<action09> hi #ubuntu
<Mikey^> Hello action09
<phanimahesh> Mikey^:  But i dont find any, perhaps i'm searching wrong
<Anomie21> Mikey^: How can you copy from nautilus?
<DarwinSurvivor> phanimahesh: it's not a bug, it was a design decision made by the unity team, there are a LOT of users that don't like it, but it's to reduce confusion because the icons already do a lot and there is already a (-) button *dedicated* to minimizing the current application
<action09> i want to have a daily email, with the commands (history) typed by all users, any clue please ? using a pam module ?
<action09> hi Mikey^ :)
<Mikey^> Anomie21: i meant copy the address from the address bar and paste that address in the file browser dialog that opens up when you attach a file
<Anomie21> Mikey^: There is no address bar
<Anomie21> This is my screen : http://i.imgur.com/pQY8T.png
<Mikey^> Anomie21: try F6
<Mischinka> Or is there a way to install libmysql16 on ubuntu 12.04?
<Mikey^> Mischinka: or Ctrl + L
<phanimahesh> DarwinSurvivor: It can be a feature-request bug. Sorry if i'm being too stubborn here.
<Anomie21> Mikey^: F6 just highlights the folder I'm in
<Mischinka> Mikey^: ctrl + L?
<Mikey^> sorry, that was meant to Anomie21
<Anomie21> CTRL+L doesnt do anything afaik
<jrib> phanimahesh: here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/733349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 733349 in unity (Ubuntu) "Minimize Application's Windows upon clicking its Launcher Icon" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<DarwinSurvivor> phanimahesh: I'm 99.99% positive there is already a feature-request bug report because we've had over TEN brainstorm requests for it already. It may be marked as "won't implement" so make sure you aren't just searching for "open" bugs
<livtyler> Hello, can EAP and LDAP as a bind user store can coexist without interfering with each one?
<livtyler> I'm using ubuntu and freeradius
<phanimahesh> jrib: Thanks.
<jrib> phanimahesh: google turns up some ppa with the feature you want.  You can try that if you really want it I suppose but remember that software won't be supported: https://launchpad.net/~ojno/+archive/unity-minimize-on-click
<phanimahesh> DarwinSurvivor: ok, so thats what i was doing wrong. Thanks. :) I'll help in building up bug heat by urging users to mark it as affecting. for now.
<jrib> phanimahesh: there's also this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967822 .  Again, this is unsupported
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I identify alsa modules?
<phanimahesh> jrib: Thanks. They have all info i was looking for.
<Anomie21> Nobody else experience this problem (Network drives not visible from Chrome 'Attach a file') ??
<Shanth> is there any download manager with pause/play options
<v2342b5> hey folk. i remember there was a tool i could pipe text to and that would cut it nicely. ie i could tail a file and lines that are longer than my terminal would be cut off instead of continued on the next line. any idea what tool that was?
<ohad_> Shanth, I use JDownloader
<Shanth> JDownloader , after reboot it aagain starts the download from begining ..
<v2342b5> the host you are trying to download from might not support resuming
<ohad_> there's a paus and stop button for JDownloader
<Shanth> i'm downloading UBUNTU 12 from its website
<Linuxsapien> how come some programs dont use the theme specified, Mikey^  ?
<Mikey^> Linuxsapien: maybe its not a gtk program
<Linuxsapien> clementine music player... is there a way to force them ?
<Kangarooo> whats oposite of sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Kangarooo> cant remove *.deb with -r or -p
<jrib> Kangarooo: apt-get remove package1 package2 ...
<jrib> Kangarooo: but this isn't really "opposite" since your dpkg -i could have just caused an upgrade.
<Dark-chc> sudo apt-get remove purge --package1
<auronandace> Linuxsapien: isn't clementine qt?
<Mikey^> Linuxsapien: clementine is a qt program
<Linuxsapien> damn, I want it to use my theme :(
<Kangarooo> jrib: thx
<Mikey^> Linuxsapien: use banshee or similar?
<Mischinka> Does anyone know how to install libmysql16 on precise?
<Mikey^> Mischinka: what version comes with 12.04?
<Mischinka> libmysql18
<Mikey^> Mischinka: you have been asking for a very long time..
<Mischinka> but i have a .deb package that says it needs that.
<jrib> Mischinka: what deb package?
<Mikey^> Mischinka: did you try installing it?
<Linuxsapien> Mikey^ I would but I have been using clementine since it got decent and try help out when I can.. no worries, Ill cope. Thanks for your help
<Mikey^> Linuxsapien: ok :)
<Mischinka> Mikey^ ape-server-i386 depends on libmysqlclient16 (>= 5.0.27-1); however:
<Mikey^> Linuxsapien: kde has a setting to make gtk apps look like the qt theme.. but i dont think gnome does the same
<Mikey^> Mischinka: try apt-get -f install and see what it says
<Mikey^> Mischinka: does it recommend removing ape-server
<Mischinka> Mikey^: http://pastebin.com/PMwW7s96
<jrib> Mischinka: you should ask/create/find a proper package for precise
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Still getting where after Unity is running for a long time. (like 12+ hrs) the desktop gets real laggy. a Logout/backin fix's it. Not seeint any one thing sucking down a lot of CPU. Other then X itself.
<hariom> iceroot: I have installed xserver but still I don't get GUI
<jrib> Dr_willis: happen with a different environment?  A different video card driver (if possible)?
<Dr_willis> jrib,  seems to happen with Lubntu also.
<Mischinka> jrib: they have a github and a tar.gz both which i couldnt figure out how to install from.
<Dr_willis> Tried the nvidia drivers from the repos. trying the xswat edgy ones now.  so not sure what to try next. watching htop output. X itself seems to be taking 42%+ of the cpu just sitting here running xchat.
<jrib> Mischinka: have you asked them why their package depends explicitly on that version of libmysql?  And whether the version in precise is satisfactory?
<Dr_willis> i wonder what the TIME+ Colum means in htop. its showing X at 2x the time tht compiz has used.
<jrib> Dr_willis: cpu time (man top is better for this)
<Mischinka> jrib: no, i figured there would be a work around for this sort of thing.
<jrib> Mischinka: why? Get a proper package
<cristian_c> An other question:
<jrib> Mischinka: you can work around it, but a couple of months from now you'll regret it
<Dr_willis> memory ussage is only 2% for /usr/bin/X but the Time is  higher then anything else.. guess that makes since.. since the cpu ussage is 10-50% just sitting here doing basically nothing
<cristian_c> How can I activate pinch gesture with my touchpad in ubuntu?
<Mischinka> jrib: why is that?
<Dr_willis> brb - logging out to see if it clears it up
<Mikey^> Mischinka: or you can compile your own package
<oshirix> hai
<Mikey^> ofcourse then, you will have to be in charge of updates/patches etc
<jrib> Mischinka: because you're likely to "confuse" the package manager
<oshirix> any malaysian here can speak malay?
<Mikey^> oshirix: maybe there is a seperate channel?
<oshirix> im juz new..any body can help me out?
<Dr_willis> rebooted. reloaded X with the same apps.. now getting X using  0-1% in htop. instead of 20-50%   Not sure what to troubleshoot next.
<Dan_E> why can I only login under ubuntu 2D
<Dr_willis> when you login under 3d what happens?
<Dan_E> no icons
<Dr_willis> you mean no left side launcher panel?
<arulmozhi> I want to install tamil language packages in precise pangolin. what are the package list.  to install to support that language.. chinese language is supported by default installation and why is that?? anybody??
<Dan_E> yes
<Dr_willis> You could try resetting the unity and compiz settings.  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<Dan_E> thank you
<Dr_willis> Dan_E,  another test  befor reseting would be to make a new user - see if they have the same issue
<Dan_E> ok
<fdfds> hi guys. If I have written a script where I say like this "#!/bin/sh", I noticed it's executed in a different way depending if I run like ./script.sh or 'sh script.sh'. Why is this?
<jrib> fdfds: in what different way?
<lollisoft> Hi, I have installed an ubuntu system and before getting a grub error out of partition I have made a snapshot. /boot is on /dev/sda1 and / is on /dev/mapper as I am using LVM. Can this be repaired, before I retry installing java or make any other huge changes to the fs?
<Dr_willis> lollisoft,  what sort of grub error?
<lollisoft> error: out of partition
<wer0ckz> ERASEPRIVATELOG
<Dr_willis> cant say ive ever seen that error message befor. May want to check the grub2 docs to see what it means.
<Mikey^> lollisoft: I think its when you mention a wrong partition and it does not exist
<Dr_willis> lollisoft,  you could  also try the boot-repair tool from a live cd. like the grub2 factoid mentions
<Dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<lollisoft> No I have a VM in VirtualBox and the only system is Ubuntu LTS 12.04
<morsnowski> so you have a snaphot of a working system ?
<Der-Sebo> hi
<Der-Sebo> need help
<lollisoft> Currently I am able to revert to the snapshot before that error, but I expect this will happen again.
<v2342b5> ask away
<lollisoft> yes
<morsnowski> right where is the holdup then ?
<Der-Sebo> user 12.04 tls and over vnc i can't open nautilus
<fdfds> jrib: I have a line like this: 'sed -i 's/CHECK_PASS(\(.\+\), \(.\+\));/'"$(replace_positive_macro \\2 \\1)"'/g' "$i"' If I run it like 'sh script.sh', then the pattern is replaced with a string that contains  and  characters, but if I run it './fix.sh', replacements is ok.
<fdfds> well I can't even print these characters here frin what I see
<lollisoft> Yes, I reverted, but I expect the same error again when I repead installing open jdk. So my question is how to get around this? Is there a way around?
<lollisoft> Hehe, repeat :-)
<morsnowski> well i don't so java at all, i've banned it and would burn it if i could so with this one I can't help
<morsnowski> ...don't do...
<Dr_willis> lollisoft,  So somehow installing jdk broke grub? or did i miss somthing.
<wadkar> errm, how do I ask this question... I want to "secure/lock" my portable HDD, so that only I can "look/unlock" it (password protection/encryption/something that only I can "undo") , _AND_ it should work on both Ubuntu and Windows
<lollisoft> Yes, strange! Maybe the combination of VirtualBox, LVM and /boot at the second logical drive (/dev/sda1)
<jpic> hi all, since last updates, evolution keeps failing at logging in to google calendar, any tip please ?
<jpic> what happens is: it keeps poping up a prompt for the password, i type the password, and a little later it pops up again, claiming "Authentication failed" ....
<wadkar> is there any software which can encrypt/decrypt data (on the fly) while writing to HDD , and can work both on Linux and Windows?
<jpic> i did try to reconfigure the calendar in evolution, with right click->properties, retrieve list, prompted for pasword, selcted the calendar i want to use, saved
<jpic> right now it just fetched the events, filled the calendar widget, but again it prompts for the password ....
<MonkeyDust> !info bcrypt | wadkar
<ubottu> wadkar: bcrypt (source: bcrypt): Cross platform file encryption utility using blowfish. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-6 (precise), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<hariom> Is it possible that without running/installing GUI on the server (due to vulnarabilities and performance degradation of the server), from remote end I can access the server in GUI mode whenever I need to configure something that is better in GUI mode than command mode?
<wadkar> MonkeyDust: sweet! thanks, I'll give it a go; I am comfortable using any utility on linux, but not so much on Windows, if you have used bcrypt on Windows, will you comment on its usage? (I ask, because others will be using it on windows)
<lollisoft> Ok, I'll stop my ubuntu trialy today. I'll need to investigate more research...
<lollisoft> Thanks all - bye
<drussell> hariom: not really, you would at least to have the gui software installed on the remote server, then you could use ssh and X forwarding to get gui applications to appear on your workstation from the server, but they'd still need to be installed
<drussell> hariom: I'd recommend you learn the commandline tools
<drussell> hariom: or depending on what you need to do a web based control panel or similar
<jrib> hariom: I agree with drussell.  Can you give an example where you believe you would prefer to use the gui?
<fdfds> why scripts that contain "#!/bin/sh" are executed in a different way depending they are whether started like ./script.sh and 'sh script.sh"
<jrib> fdfds: in what different way?
<RFrith> ~
<jrib> fdfds: never mind, I missed your previous response
<wadkar> umm, looks like bcrypt wont fit into my use case. I will have to copy/write out decrypted file to some place, which would be cumbersome to do everytime, moreover, I may not have space/write access on the host machine, is there something which can do this on the fly? (like ssh communication is encrypted with your key/passphrase)
<jrib> fdfds: can you pastebin you running it each way?
<cgi101> im having problems with the dualboot win7/ubuntu12.04, after instal i got to the ubuntu login but i cant move my mous or keybeord
<fdfds> jrib: the result or what?
<jrib> fdfds: yeah
<jrib> fdfds: and if you don't mind pastebinning the script, that's easier than having it in scrollback
<ihipop> FloodBot1:test
<jrib> fdfds: also I don't know the answer offhand, but you might try to see if the same thing happens using bash (and the corresponding shebang line).  If it does, then #bash may have a quicker answer for you.  I don't mind investigating here though
<morsnowski> is there a log for of this channel somewhere ?
<Dr_willis> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Gyro54> hi!
<MonkeyDust> morsnowski  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<quellhorst> I was doing 'do-release-upgrade -d' and it almost completed, just had some screens up telling me about configuration then my ssh connection was terminated. how can i go back to the package configure screens on a dist upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> Dr_willis  was faster :)
<morsnowski> MonkeyDust, thanks
<Sidewinder> ubottu must feel a little unappreciated. :)
<ubottu> Sidewinder: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sidewinder> Heh,.
<tyler_d> lol
<T_A_N_K> today i did the sudo update now everything freezes when i start it
<hariom> drussell: yea, same I was also thinking. Thanks for it. Do you know any control panel that can be installed for taking backup etc.
<Gyro54> I have changed from Unity to Gnome on 11.10. Can I upgrade to 12.04 and keep Gnome. The upgrade wants to remove Gnome
<Sidewinder> T_A_N_K, Everything?
<KM0201> Gyro54: negative
<Dr_willis> Gyro54,  12.04 has gnome3 and  you can use gnome-shell
<T_A_N_K> everthing
<morsnowski> Gyro54, you can reinstall gnome very easily
<Dr_willis> Gyro54,  i did not think gnome-shell was reliable on 11.10
<KM0201> Gyro54: well, you can use Gnome, but not the gnome you're used to.
<Dr_willis> 'these are not the gnomes you are looking for.....'
<morsnowski> lol
<Gyro54> I had to change from Unity as it doesn't work with NX
<KM0201> NX?
<Gyro54> I think Gnome 3 has the same problem
<T_A_N_K> and then every time i open a report error window freezes and keeps opening others
<KM0201> if you don't like Unity, you're better off looking at KDE, XFCE, or LXDE.
<Gyro54> Nomachine
<quellhorst> is there a command like "aptitude package configure" ? to configure installed/pending packages?
<Sidewinder> Gyro54, If you do decide to go the 12.04 route, there is always this, as well..: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<Gyro54> I was starting to like Unity but I need NX to log into our work server
<morsnowski> Gyro54, what is NX?
<KM0201> Gyro54: i'm not sure how Unity affects that app, but i've never used it (doesn't make any sense to me to be honest)
<drussell> Gyro54: hmm I know people who use NX and unity with no issues...
<Gyro54> The Gnome desktop on 11.10 is very nice to use and is much faster than Unity
<Dan_E> any other help on logging in to something other than ubuntu 2D?
<Gyro54> NX has problems with Unity as we use it. They are working on a fix but it could be a long time
<Gyro54> Sidewinder: I will have a look
<Sidewinder> Gyro54, I'm not sure that it/those, will do what you need, but it was/is worth a shot. :)
<cgi101> i cant login or use my mous
<cgi101> anyoune know why
<sk1special> okay. so ive installed compiz config. the water effects. the wobbly windows. awesome. the desktop cube. while it *works* and i can flip between screens..its not a cube. its flipping a sign around more like.
<where_am_i> hi
<cgi101> hello
<Gyro54> The Gnome shell on 11.10 is very slick and works with NX. Is it the same as the 12.04 version or is it based on Gnome 2?
<sk1special> and i do have dual extended display monitor setup. and now that ive flipped it. my smaller res monitor position..is over on the wrong side.
<sk1special> like..the window fills each side.. but the desktop background has the smaller screen on the bigger one.
<cgi101> i cant loggin the dual boot version of ubunto or even use my mous
<cgi101> plz i need help
<incognit0> Can I buy an ubuntu laptop from somewhere?
<MonkeyDust> incognit0  zareason
<incognit0> I know dell has that one POS vostro but I reallly don't want a garbage laptop :)
<T_A_N_K> system76
<MonkeyDust> cgi101  what happens when you try?
<T_A_N_K> MokeyDust: https://www.system76.com/
<T_A_N_K> monkeydust* https://www.system76.com/
<cgi101> i boot into ubunto and i get to the login screen
<MonkeyDust> T_A_N_K  tell incognit0
<cgi101> i cant move my mous at first and i cant enter my pasword
<T_A_N_K> incognit0 https://www.system76.com/
<incognit0> T_A_N_K: I saw 67, I didn't really like it.
<MonkeyDust> !who| T_A_N_K
<ubottu> T_A_N_K: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cgi101> after a wile my mous starts to move but i cant click on anything
<Dan_E> why can I only login under ubuntu 2D? When I login under 3D I have no icon bar. I tried resetting icons and a different user same problem.
<incognit0> I'm uber picky about keyboards which is why I don't even own a laptop. Anyone else have this problem?
<MonkeyDust> wrong factoid, i meant !tab
<T_A_N_K> then build your own at tigerdirect and install ubuntu on it
<quixotedon> cgi101: have you tried rebooting?
<cgi101> 3 times
<nyuszika7h> Hi, this is probably a trivial question, but how can I *remove* PPAs, as opposed to add them?
<incognit0> T_A_N_K: Build my own laptop with parts from TD?
<quixotedon> cgi101: and the same thing happens?
<cgi101> exactly the same thing
<nyuszika7h> I found it
<nyuszika7h> add-apt-repository -r
<cgi101> i am on a dual boot with win7 can that have somthing to do with it?
<Gyro54> morsnowski: Is the Gnome shell on 11.10 the same as on 12.04
<jackiechan0> could anyone help me to set samba? I can't get it working with the firewall on (the ports are opened)
<wendico> is my data save in a ext4 partition from viruses of my ntfs file systems?
<quixotedon> cgi101: can use your keyboard? i also use dual boot on win 7 as well
<quixotedon> *can you
<cgi101> im typing on it right now
<quixotedon> cgi101: is your mouse using usb port? or is it a trackpad?
<cclove> jackiechan0: what problems you meets
<Gyro54> morsnowski: NX is a remote desktop
<cgi101> usb its a logitech 69x laser
<cclove> jackiechan0:And what you want to do
<jackiechan0> cclove> i can't make it works with the firewall on, i have two Mint 11 machines and a windows 7 on the same subnet (windows 7 can see both the sharing of the windows machines)
<incognit0> Can I build my own laptop? Is that actually an option?
<jackiechan0> cclove> i want to make sharing working
<MonkeyDust> incognit0  if you're skilled enough and know how to do it
<cclove> jackiechan0:have you set the security=share in the smb.conf config file
<incognit0> MonkeyDust: Ideas overwhelming with things I can do. I didn't think parts were available as readily as they were for desktops...
<Sidewinder> wendico, Yes.
<jackiechan0> cclove> no  what is this security=share ?
<incognit0> MonkeyDust: I could totally cram everything into a keyboard like the old comodores.
<cgi101> quixotedon; what can be the problem?
<Guest66548> list
<Guest66548> list
<Guest66548> lista
<Gyro54> Dr_willis: Is the Gnome shell on 11.10 the same as on 12.04
<FloodBot1> Guest66548: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<incognit0> Guest66548: Stop. Drop. Rtfm :).
<Guest66548> ls
<cclove> jackiechan0:if you want to config the samba server, you may to edit the config file which is /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jackiechan0> cclove> ok
<Guest66548> quit
<quixotedon> cgi101: if you're using a usb port mouse, try using another port, and see if you have the same problem
<Dr_willis> Gyro54,  gnome-shell has gone through a lot of updates since 11.10 came out.
<Guest66548> exit
<cgi101> ok
<cgi101> let me reboot
<Dr_willis> Gyro54,  if you want to use gnome-shell, i say upgrade to 12.04
<cclove> jackiechan0: have a look at it , maybe you can do it now
<quixotedon> Guest66548: no spamming please..
<quixotedon> Dr_willis: is gnome-shell stable working on 12.04? you can say?
<Gyro54> Dr_willis: I only updated last week and it is working fine on 11.10 but I am worried the 12.04 upgrade has a different version based on Gnome 3
<Dr_willis> gnome-shell works quite well on 12.04
<quixotedon> Dr_willis: i'll try to.. :) thanks for  your reference
<Dr_willis> Gyro54,  11.10's gnome shell is most likely missing a lot of features in the current gnomeshell.. do what you want..
<Dr_willis> i always do clean installs. ;)
<Mairusu> Hello, is there a know issue with the 12.04 Alternate iso bittorent download? I've been trying to create a bootable USB stick with unetbootin and it, but failed everytime, there's a CRC error on a file
<Gyro54> Dr_willis: Thanks
<morsnowski> anybody ever had issues connecting thunderbird to gmail ?
<ikonia> Mairusu: launchpad.net will document any known issues
<bohemian9485> Mairusu: check the downloaded iso file using md5sum
<Gyro54> morsnowski: No it is normally seamless
<DJones> morsnowski: I use thunderbird with gmail, I've not had any issues with connections at all
<morsnowski> i've done this a hundred time but now it keeps telling to "TB failed to find the settings"
<Dr_willis> morsnowski,  i connected thunderbird to gmail just earlier today.
<Dr_willis> morsnowski,  i did have to manually enter the settings..
<quixotedon> morsnowski: i connected thunderbird in 11.10 and always failed to send email thus i consider not using any up to now.. :)
<Mairusu> MD5 is correct
<morsnowski> hmm what imap smtp server names and what authentication did you use #
<morsnowski> ?
<Mairusu> bcee4c03b704a9b62988505b7d8f3069 ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso  according to help.ubuntu.com, bcee4c03b704a9b62988505b7d8f3069 for what I have on my hard drive
<JPeterso2> where do i find a list of package versions for ubuntu 11.10?
<Dan_E> any way to get rid of screen flicker (changes color)
<quixotedon> JPeterso2: you mean 11.10 download?
<Nailoxx> can anyone help me with a simple bash script ?
<JPeterso2> quixotedon: no apt packages
<JPeterso2> i.e. for example the 'subversion' package version
<ThePendulum> Isn't it possible to add an entire folder of wallpapers the the appearance settings and keep it there?
<Mairusu> Problematic file on the alternate 32bit iso: /pool/main/l/linux/fs-secondary-modules-3.230.23-generic-pae-di_3.2.0-23.36_i386.udeb
<Gyro54> morsnowski: I just setup TB with my gmail no problems
<quixotedon> JPeterso2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110450/how-to-download-source-files-for-ubuntu-11-10
<cgi101> i boot into ubunto the loading screen was distorted, i go to the pasword the boot sound runs 3 times and crunches at the 4 time, my mous worked for 2 sec then everying frozeagter 1 min my mous moved again and i cant puch any button
<scorpion_> how do i see all my apps installed from ubuntu software center.. how do i open them
<Mairusu> Incorrect MD5 for this file, though the ISO as a whole has a correct MD5 sum
<Mairusu> Anyone confirms this?
<quixotedon> cgi101: what a terrible experience, so what are you using now?
<cgi101> now im back on my win7
<morsnowski> thats nuts same settings as on my laptop from the same IP address and still no joy, howvere the laptop does just fine . ..
<JPeterso2> quixotedon: how does that show me the 11.10 vesion of the 'subversion' apt package?
<cgi101> i dont get where the problem lies
<rmg> new to ubuntu black ...is there a video streaming sftware like ustream producer
<cgi101> is it my keybeor or mous, or is it my prosecor
<ThePendulum> cgi101: That sounds rather strange... if the system boots at all, it probably isn't your CPU
<JPeterso2> is subversion 1.7 in ubuntu 11.10?
<ThePendulum> cgi101: Are you sure you closed the installation with success?
<rmg> faulty drive where linux is home to
<cgi101> yes
<cgi101> it askt to reboot
<rmg> I NEED A VIDEO STREAMING APP
<MonkeyDust> caps
<ThePendulum> rmg: VLC?
<rmg> HELP PLZ ANY ONE
<ThePendulum> rmg: Please lose the caps man... relax
<MonkeyDust> rmg  don't shout please
<rmg> sorry
<ThePendulum> rmg: You will get help far more easily when you ask your question politely and relaxed
<Dr_willis> rmg,  you will get better help by giving details of your needs.. theres a dozen+ ways to stream videos
<Pici> JPeterso2: no, 1.7 is not yet in any of our releases.
<rmg> usb keyboard be having a moment
<ThePendulum> I doubt it
<cgi101> am i missing somthing?
<rmg> i have windows webserver 2003 running my website but no way of streaming live
<donnyqiu> JPeterso2: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/oneiric/universe/proposed/subversion
<rmg> so i now use ubuntublack and thought it would be better
<ThePendulum> Does anyone have experience setting up Ubuntu as a NAS?
<Sidewinder> Mairusu, I'm not an md5, that said, it makes no sense to me that a file within the ISO is wrong but the entire ISO is correct.. Hmm..
<Dr_willis> rmg, 'ubuntublack' ?
<JPeterso2> donnyqiu: ok
<rmg> yes
<MonkeyDust> rmg  you mean blackbuntu?
<donnyqiu> JPeterso2: it says 1.6 is the latest version but deleted.. :(
<cgi101> ThePendulum got any idea whyat it cazn be
<rmg> lol...yes
<ThePendulum> cgi101: Windows works correctly, completely?
<cgi101> yes
<Sidewinder> Mairusu, Sorry; that didn't make sense, I forget the word 'expert' after md5.. :(
<sk1special> got my of my issues fixed. but when  i click on a application via the launcher it doesnt auto switch to that application if its in another workspace like before.
<MonkeyDust> rmg  guess blackbuntu is not supported here
<ThePendulum> cgi101: There is no way to continue the log in?
<cgi101> al the butons freeze up i cant use anything
<rmg> so is there ustream like prog?
<ikonia> rmg: blackbuntu is NOT supported here
<MonkeyDust> rmg   "Blackbuntu is distribution for penetration testing which was specially designed for security training students and practitioners of information security."
<cgi101> where lies the problem is it my input or my procesor or the the newest version of the os
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rmg> so is would there be a better linux for webstreaming video live?
<ThePendulum> cgi101: It can't be the CPU really... your system wouldn't boot at all, let alone successfully run Windows
<cgi101> its intel i7 overclock
<ThePendulum> cgi101: Again... that doesn't matter
<ThePendulum> cgi101: You could try to clock it normally just to see if that may cause the issue
<cgi101> then my windows wont work anymore
<ThePendulum> cgi101: Explain?
<cgi101> i had alot of shit with that last time
<cgi101> blue screen
<Pici> cgi101: please mind your language here.
<cgi101> ?
<ThePendulum> cgi101: So Windows refuses to work when you do not overclock your CPU?
<Pici> cgi101: don't curse.
<ThePendulum> cgi101: Your language = 'shit'
<cgi101> ow
<cgi101> isnt that a part of the leungutch
<ThePendulum> cgi101: I, personally, don't mind. But there are frequently people in this channel who really don't want to hear such words.
<Pici> cgi101: This is a family friendly channel. Please do not curse here.
<cgi101> wel im getting mad if s*** dousnt work
<morsnowski> OK for future reference it is imap.gmail.com not imap.gmail.co, doh
<ThePendulum> cgi101: It's virtually impossible to get a blue screen when NOT overclocking, you're either overclocking wrongly or doing something else completely wrong
<ThePendulum> cgi101: I'd recommend resetting your motherboard and clock everything at their defaults
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. trying to configure this network printer in 12.04, normally takes me 1 min under 11.10  - cant seem to get it working in 12.04 however.
<cgi101> oke im reseting the cpu
<ThePendulum> Dr_willis: I successfully used our Kyocera network office printer in Ubuntu 12.04
<p3c0> Im using blackbox wm on a ubuntu 11.10 minimal machine. where should i put bbkeys entry so that it is started on boot?
<morsnowski> how do i make this bleeping window snapping stop, i turned it off in compiz manager but it still does it
<p3c0> i tried putting it in .xinitrc but it is not working
<jackiechan0> Can i have help about samba? It doesn't works with the firewall on the right ports are opened
<Dr_willis> all righty.. started printing.. ;) not sure why
<cgi101> wierd its already on the lowest setings
<cgi101> guys my overclock isnt overclock
<cgi101> just little bit more power
<quixotedon> cgi101: try setting your bios to default setting.. :) (without overclock)
<ThePendulum> cgi101: More power... kinda is overclocking
<cgi101> oke see you in 10 min
<quixotedon> cgi101: i'm still not sure what's wrong though, since your windows version works fine
<cgi101> yes i know
<cgi101> wel il be back in some time
<quixotedon> cgi101: sorry to bother you, it's something with trial and error to find the real problem
<ajay__> hi
<cclove> hi
<ajay__> i have problem running skype
<ajay__> need help
<cclove> i do not know about that
<ajay__> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ajay__> anyone have idea about this error
<ajay__> i trined to install libss1 but it is saying already installed
<cgi101> still corrupt loading screen, 5 times introsound and same deal with the mous
<cclove> ajay_:You need to install the libxss1 package for that library. If you're running the 32-bit version of Skype, ia32-libs needs to be installed instead of libxss1.
<ManuRocca> Ciao
<ManuRocca> !list
<ubottu> ManuRocca: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> darn listalians
<cgi101> im out of idea's
<donnyqiu> cgi101: is this your first install?
<DelphiWorld> hello folks
<DelphiWorld> quick question
<cgi101> 3rd time
<morsnowski> is there a default sources file for 12.04 lts?
<DelphiWorld> where i can configure my dns server on ubuntu server lts ?
<DelphiWorld> 10.04
<donnyqiu> cgi101: before?? did you upgrade or fresh install for this version?
<cgi101> its dual boot and i havent goten past the login ever
<DelphiWorld> anyone ?
<ajay__> i am trying to install libxss1 it saying that it is already installed
<DelphiWorld> i don't have a resolv.conf
<MonkeyDust> !dns| DelphiWorld
<ubottu> DelphiWorld: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<ajay__> i am installing 64bit only
<ajay__> sudo apt-get install libxss1
<donnyqiu> cgi101: so you upgraded from 11.10?
<cgi101> no i instaled it fresh
<cgi101> i unistyald it 2 times today
<v4nd3r> plz what's the chan for french speaker?
<DJones> !fr | v4nd3r
<ubottu> v4nd3r: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MonkeyDust> v4nd3r  #ubuntu-fr
<DelphiWorld> MonkeyDust: DYUDE
<donnyqiu> cgi101: and you haven't successfully logged in?
<DelphiWorld> MonkeyDust: DUDE
<v4nd3r> thx a lot
<v4nd3r> bye
<DelphiWorld> MonkeyDust: this is a dns server. i just want to set up my dns resolv.conf to 8.8.8.8 or something !
<cgi101> donnyqiu yes i cant use the login screen wat so ever
<bHope> I'm having trouble updating my flash on 11.10.  Can anyone help?
<donnyqiu> cgi101: i was upgrading from 11.10, not fresh install
<cclove> ia32-libs needs to be installed instead of libxss1
<JasonGriffee> How do I fource 1080p output on VGA? (12.04)
<cgi101> donnyqiu do i have to video tape it for u
<cgi101> so u can see it urself
<DelphiWorld> CRAP... how to setup my dns server entry ;)
<donnyqiu> cgi101: maybe other may also help.. a moment please.. :)
<donnyqiu> cgi101: is it 32 or 64bit?
<cgi101> idk
<cgi101> the windows dual boot
<cgi101> recomended
<cgi101> 32bit (recomended) thats the version
<donnyqiu> cgi101: are you using pc or laptop?
<cgi101> pc
<donnyqiu> cgi101: okay, now you're using 32 bit ubuntu 12.04 on your pc
<cgi101> im trying to
<cgi101> wind764bit/ubunto12.04 32bit
<zakzakzak> hi all
<cgi101> sude i try the 64 one then
<zakzakzak> :)
<JasonGriffee> How do I fource 1080p output on VGA? (12.04)
<beanaroo> as
<donnyqiu> cgi101: http://www.linuxine.com/story/after-upgrade-1204-hanging-login-screen is this your problem exactly?
<loxic> jjjj
<cgi101> donnyqiu: no 1st i dint update 2nd i cant even type my pasword 3rd the leoding screen is glitched with green pixels
<loxic> 好哈德森
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Sk> hi guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on pc but it tells me there is not enough space, and it has whole 160gb free
<quixotedon> cgi101: since you can't do anything with the shell or whatsoever way to debug, why not try reinstalling if you don't mind and see if the same thing happened, and if your pc supports 11 version than actually it would work normally without the green thingie
<cgi101> oke il reinstal
<MonkeyDust> 10.10| Sk
<MonkeyDust> !10.10| Sk
<ubottu> Sk: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Hyperbyte> What's the recommended way to install a new locale in Ubuntu 12.04?
<ugi> ubuntu 10.10 is  no longer supported w/ undates. wants to load newer version
<MonkeyDust> !locale| Hyperbyte
<ubottu> Hyperbyte: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<wwd> Hi folks, I am having a problem with my mdadm array after upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04. Basically its gone, mdadm --examine --scan shows /dev/md0 but gives a uuid of all zeros. Am i fucked? Anyone have any suggestions on what to try?
<Sk> MonkeyDyst: ye i know what version it is, i want to install it but it wont let me
<drPoO> hi all, I am having difficulties installing sun java6 jre on 10.04 LTS. Could anybody point me to a working tutorial?
<akjain> hello i have installed windows7 and the grub problem occured as always happened with dual boot
<MonkeyDust> Sk  that's because it is no longer valid
<Sk> MonkeyDust: so if its old version i cant even install it?
<MonkeyDust> Sk  as you can see
<Hyperbyte> MonkeyDust, right, I was looking at that - according to apt-get, there's no package localeconf in 12.04
<beanaroo> akjain: did you install win7 after installing ubuntu?
<akjain> akjain: yes
<donnyqiu> cgi101: your 11.10 works fine with you?
<cosmic__> help for c-media 6501 now fix to 5.1 sound ?
<cosmic__> help for c-media 6501 now fix to 5.1 sound ?
<MonkeyDust> cosmic__  please be patient
<DylanJV> #megaglest-lobby
<Hyperbyte> How do I install a new locale in Precise?  "apt-get install localeconf" says there is no such package localconf
<jpds> Hyperbyte: Use the Language Support part of System Settings to install a new language?
<wwd> Hi folks, I am having a problem with my mdadm array after upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04. Basically its gone, mdadm --examine --scan shows /dev/md0 but gives a uuid of all zeros. Am i fucked? Anyone have any suggestions on what to try?
<Hyperbyte> jpds, languages I want there are greyed-out
<Hyperbyte> There's an 'Add language' button, but also greyed-out
<jpds> Hyperbyte: Drag the language above English?
<vlt> wwd: _I_ would run a live CD (a very good one for such task is grml.org) and examine the disks first.
<vlt> wwd: Is your system booting from md raid now?
<Hyperbyte> jpds, the application crashes
<wwd> no, the array is not the boot
<jpds> Hyperbyte: Nice, I would file a bug in that case.
<Hyperbyte> But a lot of applications are crashing, because of locale problems
<vlt> wwd: Then you don’t need a separate live CD I think.
<wwd> yea..
<wwd> i am able to boot into 12.04, and examine the disks
<vlt> wwd: What does `mdadm -D` tell you?
<wwd> frisk can see each of the disks
<cosmic__> help for c-media 6501 now fix to 5.1 sound ?
<wwd> mdadm: cannot open /dev/md0: No such file or directory
<FoolsRun> Hi, everyone, I have a weird bootup problem: Since upgrading to 12.04, when I boot my machine I get stuck at the logo screen. All the dots light up and it just stops --I can't SSH to the box either. If I power off the machine at that screen and power it on again, I get the GRUB menu and am able to boot fine! The boot screen looks different (text instead of graphics) and it loads normally. How
<FoolsRun> can I fix this so it boots successfully every time?
<wwd> root@bb:~# mdadm --examine --scan
<wwd> ARRAY /dev/md0 UUID=00000000:00000000:00000000:00000000
<wwd>    spares=20
<wwd> ARRAY /dev/md0 UUID=00000000:00000000:00000000:00000000
<wwd>    spares=1
<FloodBot1> wwd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wwd> mdadm --examine --scan gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/992391/
<ptolemaiosz> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<vlt> wwd: If you can see the disks, what does `mdadm -E /dev/sdXY` look like?
<wwd> mdadm -vvv --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sd[b-v]1 gives the following output" mdadm: looking for devices for /dev/md0
<etyrnal> if i have lubuntu installed on a machine, and i tell it to do a distribution upgrade, will it keep me on lubuntu, or will it turn my installation into Ubuntu??
<vlt> wwd: Can you paste the output of `fdisk -l` and `blkid`, please?
<wwd> vat yes one sec
<wwd> vlt *
<sebastiano> cera
<sebastiano> sera
<vlt> !it | sebastiano Ciao!
<ubottu> sebastiano Ciao!: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wwd> fdisk -l : http://paste.ubuntu.com/992397/
<forage> What is the recommended way to get 32 bit libs in ubuntu 12.04 64 bit in order to run 32 bit apps? ai32libs is a transitional package now
<FoolsRun> Has anyone seen an issue where booting normally doesn't work (stuck at logo screen) but choosing the first option in GRUB after rebooting works fine?
<wwd> vlt: blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/992398/
<Marzata> with 4 GB is it recommended to run 64 bit?
<lodecha51> sup
<ceed^> Hi, is there a way to remove the mail/messaging applet icon in the notification area?
<vlt> wwd: `cat /proc/mdstat`
<lodecha51> 4 gb its the lower 4 64 bits
<wwd> Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<wwd> unused devices: <none>
<cr1sco> ceed^ right click "remove from panel"
<martian> How can I check what version of mod_autoindex is shipped with ubuntu's apache package?
<wwd> vlt:  mdadm.conf : showing the uuid of the old working array : http://paste.ubuntu.com/992401/
<ceed^> cr1sco: I do not see a remove from panel option but only available etc and Thunderbird
<subdesign> hey
<subdesign> when I safely remove an usb drive, how to know i can plug out ? or when?
<cr1sco> unmount
<cr1sco> hold up ceed^
<vlt> wwd: And `mdadm -E /dev/sd[b-v]1`?
<wwd> vlt:  one sec
<vlt> wwd: (I’m trying to figure out what goes on there …)
<Neonlajt> Anyone received this error in Ubuntu after upgrading to 12.04 ? "Use of qw(...) as parentheses is deprecated"  I believe its related to perl, can you downgrade perl in 12.04 ?
<Neonlajt> or even revert to 10.04 from 12.04?
<kubanc> i have installed openssh-server package. I've enabled remote desktop connection. How can i connect to computer via ssh? Or, which command do i put into terminal to connect?
<wwd> vlt:  mdadm -E /dev/sd[b-v]1    http://paste.ubuntu.com/992409/
<cr1sco> ceed^ if you use the mail client you can hide the icon by right clicking the panel and selecting "properties"
<wwd> vlt: notice version: - 0.90
<wwd> in my mdadm .conf it is metadata=00.90
<wwd> dmesg gives me this for all the devices: md: sdm1 does not have a valid v0.90 superblock, not importing!
<wwd> [   84.209828] md: md_import_device returned -22
<FoolsRun> Nobody has any thoughts for an upgraded machine that doesn't boot successfully the first try (stops at logo screen), but does work the second try if you choose the top (default?) GRUB entry?
<wwd> so I'm thinking this has something to do with my problem, just don't know how to alleviate
<ceed^> cr1sco: I'm not using Thunderbird nor the IM client, so I would like to remove the envelope icon entirely. Guess I can't do that?
<koro> re
<cr1sco> ceed^ that's how i roll i've got the whole mail client uninstalled, i think it's empathy
<ceed^> cr1sco: I'll try to remove that and see what happens.
<vlt> wwd: _Now_ I’d grab a live CD. Another way would be to rename /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf (and maybe reboot) to see how it handles the disks w/o any instructions …
<wwd> vlt: i have tried commenting out the previous array definition
<wwd> but will try renaming .conf and see what happens...
<LucidGuy> Regarding Ubuntu Server LTS.  Whats the difference between standard support, and Extended?  Does extended mean that only security packages will remain available via repos?
<cgi101> http://i.imgur.com/eThK8.jpg
<cgi101> this was frozen
<raven> ffmpeg: how to add new audio streams to a file? what is the new option istead of -newaudio?
<DJones> LucidGuy: This possibly exlains it http://www.canonical.com/content/ubuntu-1204-feature-extended-support-period-desktop-users seems like the 1st 2 years will have updates for hardware , while the last  3 years just have maintenance updates
<raven> ffmpeg: how to add new audio streams to a file? what is the new option istead of -newaudio?
<obscurant1st> Is there any possible way to put something on the clipbord? I have coded a script to take screenshot and upload it into the imgur.com service then return the uploaded url. But I need to put that url into the clipboard, for that I just need the linux command! :/
<wwd> obscurant1st:  xclip
<obscurant1st> wwwd, I tried that without success. I mean I have a variable with the url, and I don't know any wayof of passing that into xclip. Can you show me How to put "foo" onto clipboard using xclip?
<wwd> pipe it
<obscurant1st> wwd: Yep I tried that, somehwo tis not working in python, may be I need some other solution.
<etyrnal> if i have lubuntu installed on a machine, and i tell it to do a distribution upgrade, will it keep me on lubuntu, or will it turn my installation into Ubuntu??
<raven> ffmpeg: how to add new audio streams to a file? what is the new option istead of -newaudio?
<wwd> can you get xclip to work in bash?
<MonkeyDust> etyrnal  still lubuntu
<DJones> etyrnal: It should keep you on lubuntu, the upgrade goes from one version to the next, not from lubuntu to ubuntu or kubuntu
<etyrnal> Thanks MonkeyDust
<etyrnal> DJones, thanks.  the would 'should' ALWAYS makes ne vwervous =)
<etyrnal> nervous^
<obscurant1st> echo yahoo | xclip -selection c
<obscurant1st> ^^ wwd it works
<wwd> hmm, well I'm not python handy so i don't really know tbh
<DJones> etyrnal: As alway, make sure you backup anything important before upgrading
<wwd> i presume you can drop to the shell somehow like in perl and do it that way
<Mrokii> Hello. I noticed that after Updating to Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome-Shell/the Gnome 3 environment, whatever the official name is, doesn't start up, even though I chose it in LightDM. What happens is that I am put onto the my regular desktop (Gnome classic, no unity), but it's missing the top panel on the desktop completely.
<etyrnal> i've never done a distribution upgrade before.  aside from unexpected catastrophes, can one expect that at least their home filder will survive?  What does, and what does not normally survive a disto upgrade?
<mauricio_> I have an error everytime i install anything with apt-get... "errors found while processing: winbind" Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) please help me
<obscurant1st> wwd: Yeah I will try, thanks man! :)
<BLeg> I've dual booted Ubuntu and Windows 7. When I boot my system, I don't see a boot loader, but instead the system just loads into Windows... why do I not see GRUB?
<wwd> tap the left shit key on boot up, should bring up grub
<wwd> err shift
<DJones> etyrnal: I've never had an issue with my home folder, I've got that on a seperate partition so if something did go wrong, I could always recover that anyway, I can't remember having an issue upgrading apart from when playing with the alpha/beta versions
<cgi101> iv ben reinstaling for so many times now
<bounty> hi all
<FoolsRun> Hey, are the default GRUB selection (whatever the system boots automatically) and the "top" GRUB menu option (the menu that appears if the initial boot doesn't work) different?
<cgi101> now wen it finisghet its thing it states in a window "no root file system"  i still cant press any buttons
<tyteen4a03> hi, is there a chinese ubuntu channel around?
<DJones> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<DJones> tyteen4a03: See the link above
<raven> ffmpeg: how to add new audio streams to a file? what is the new option istead of -newaudio?
<tyteen4a03> DJones: oh, so it's a hyphen instead of a dot (stupid me :P)
<tyteen4a03> thanks
<pawdro> hi, is there any simple way to do images like i.e. concept screens of unity or new ‘Update Manager’ in 12.10? was is done in GIMP, written on tablet or sth? http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/updates-initial.jpeg
<DJones> tyteen4a03: Your welcome
<cgi101> i dont know what to do anymore
<ringzer0> I just got ubuntu and it seems to be working great.  I am trying to get gnome3 + gnome-shell -- I can't seem to get it working right.  I can login (using Gnome de) - and then terminal and type: gnome-shell --replace & -- and it works  (afterward i have difficulty shutting it down, i usually have to go to a different tty and kill it).
<pawdro> i have project presentation next week and I like concept style from Ubuntu :)
<ringzer0> Can someone help me get my dream OS going? :D
<bounty> i have some problems about nvidia card geforce4 mx and ubuntu 12.04
<martian> ringzer0: slightly more specific questions would be better :-P
 * ringzer0 is running latest ubuntu via VirtualBox
<raven> ffmpeg: how to add new audio streams to a file? what is the new option istead of -newaudio?
<ringzer0> martian: gnome-shell does not startup
<martian> raven: what program are you using?
<ringzer0> martian: I have to log into 'gnome' and type what I mentioned above.
<raven> martian ffmpeg with 12.04
<ringzer0> martian: gnome-shell --replace &  to get desired look/feel -- it starts out like it hit failsafe, and bumps back to what looks like unity2d
<LucidGuy> Anyone here like Unity?
<martian> ringzer0: what happens when you attempt to set gnome shell as your session?
<sunitasethi> hello
<raven> martian?
<martian> raven: -map
<raven> martian which way?
<ringzer0> martian: "Gnome shell" isn't an option - but it isn't on my laptop that works perfect either.  I just get Gnome, Gnome Classic, Gnome Classic (no effects), Recovery Console, Ubuntu, Ubuntu2d
<ringzer0> martian: on my laptop I just select 'gnome' and gnome3 with gnome shell wrapper loads just fine.
<martian> raven: I don't know. You should read the manual for that option.
<ringzer0> martian: my desktop (with virtualbox and 3d acceleration enabled) is kicking it back to a different shell or something.  but i can get it back by typing gnome-shell --replace
<raven> martian ok tnx for the hint
<obscurant1st> wwd: worked mate! :D
<obscurant1st> I used os.system command
<wwd> obscurant1st: jiggy
<obscurant1st> Btw do you happen to know a way of running a script when a short key is pressed?
<ringzer0> martian: I did 'user defined' and it just worked.  lol, thanks.
<wwd> obscurant1st: maybe xmodmap?
<martian> ringzer0: oh, so it's in virtualbox? You're getting dropped down to whatever they call the failsafe mode. I've never had good luck with hardware acceleration in vbox.
<elspru_> it seems like my international fonts aren't working :-( on 12.04
<obscurant1st> wwd: I don't know what it is, I will check it out. Thanks!
<ringzer0> martian: i got it i think
<amikrop> Hello, how can I browse through my all apps?
<amikrop> Through dash
<ringzer0> How do I check to see if hardware accel is on?
<Mrokii> Hello. Seems something about my Gnome-Shell installation is broken. This happens: When I start into "Gnome" on Ubuntu 12.04 it begins to star the Gnome-shell and then, after maybe 10 to 20 seconds, the desktop changes back to my "regular" desktop (Unutiy/Gnome Classic backdrop, but no Unity sidebar and no top screen bar). What could cause that?
<amikrop> Hello, how can I browse though all of my installed applications?
<robertoubuntu> ma cosa si fa da questo canale?
<lelamal> amikrop: use the dash
<DJones> !it | robertoubuntu
<ubottu> robertoubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<amikrop> lelamal: It doesn't show all the apps, just some recent used ones, or the ones I search for
<y0om4> hi
<y0om4> the encrypted filesystem is only for .Private? other files in the home directory are not encrypted?
<imMute> I'm having trouble installing 12.04 server on a machine.  It shows the GRUB prompt, but when I hit enter to install, it goes black and reboots.  Tried two different CDs as well as a USB stick and even the x86 version, no dice.  memtest86+ reports no errors.  Anyone know what I should check next?
<amikrop> How can I set it so I don't get asked for my user's password (to login) each time I go idle?
<ringzer0> Mrokii: i had that exact same issue (running in virtualbox) --- My fix: Run from terninal window: gnome-shell --replace &  (not as sudo) -- then log out of gnome shell, when logging back in, select 'user defined'
<ringzer0> amikrop: setting i assume
<amikrop> In other words, I don't want to logout if I leave the computer for some time.
<theadmin> amikrop: Screensaver settings (disable screensaver) OR power management settings (lock screen when idle)
<theadmin> amikrop: Probably even both
<amikrop> theadmin: Where are these settings in 12.04 ?
<elspru_> Hey does anyone here have international fonts working in 12.04 ?
<y0om4> for encrypteed file system , is the encrypted directory only /home/.Private or is it the whole /home directory?
<theadmin> amikrop: Not all entirely sure, I think they're in the control center thingy
<israel> today is Internet's day
<amikrop> theadmin: control center? what is that? if you mean system settings, only "Power" is there and has only two unrelated options
<theadmin> amikrop: Yesh, I meant that... Uhh... Okay then, what about the screensaver settings?
<amikrop> theadmin: there isn't a "Screensaver" entry in there
<amikrop> theadmin: or anywhere I could find
<theadmin> amikrop: Try hitting Super and typing "Screensaver" in your system language in
<designbybeck> How do you boot a USBliveBoot Ubuntu on a Mac Laptop? ... Is all you have to do is hold down "c" on bootup?
<caesar_> is there a 'device manager' equivalent for linux?
<amikrop> theadmin: no related results
<quixotedon> caesar_: in terms of what device?
<caesar_> i'm trying to install my internal microphone
<wwd> yea, udev
<bounty> i have some problems about nvidia card geforce4 mx and ubuntu 12.04 , i upgrade from 11.10 bu now video go slowly ,
<pungi-man> can we make the core of our application in python and graphics in java??
<wwd> caesar_:  lshw, lspci, udevadm
<iceroot> pungi-man: #python, #java
<caesar_> wwd: do i need to install those from synaptics?
<Progster> I'm trying to run tomcat on my ubuntu server as the unprivileged user tomcat. The online guides are confusing me. Can anyone give me some background info on how I'd do this? when I try to run su -c "tomcat/startup.sh" tomcat, I don't see any errors on the console but tomcat doesn't start up
<wwd> nope, already on your system
<wwd> cli utilities
<caesar_> sec
<theadmin> caesar_: If you're looking for a GUI hardware lister tool, run: gksudo "lshw -X"
<mauricio_> im getting this error
<mauricio_> * Has entrado en #Ubuntu-es
<mauricio_> * El topic para #Ubuntu-es es Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 12.04 LTS: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10 y 12.04 LTS
<mauricio_> * Topic para #Ubuntu-es definido por m4v!~znc@unaffiliated/m4v en Sat May  5 22:05:20 2012
<mauricio_> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-es] Bienvenidos al canal oficial de soporte Ubuntu en español  - Por favor respete el CoC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/esCodeOfConduct - Este canal se archiva públicamente en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com - Usar este canal implica la aceptación de los términos en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/es
<FloodBot1> mauricio_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lelamal> bounty: try installing additional drivers from jockey for your card
<bounty> how ^
<lelamal> type additional in the dash
<mauricio_> ok
<lelamal> in your language
<lelamal> bounty: or "driver"
<theadmin> bounty: gksudo jockey-gtk
<pungi-man> iceroot:#java is invite only. Can u tell me some other way??
<neokya> Why does Ubuntu removes skype while uninstalling Nodejs?
<ikonia> pungi-man: ##java , not #java
<bounty1> tell me that is activated but not in use
<mauricio_> Im getting this error every time I install anything, here is the pastebin when installing libglu1-mesa-dev
<mauricio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/992506/
<kindjal> Is it possible to disable nfs4 in ubuntu 12 on the client side?
<ikonia> kindjal: sure, just don't start the service
<pungi-man> ikonia, its telling that * ##java :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<kindjal> ikonia: i want nfs3
<rana> hi
<auronandace> !register | pungi-man
<ubottu> pungi-man: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<theadmin> pungi-man: Register, then (/msg nickserv register PASSWORD E-MAIL)
<ikonia> pungi-man: then create a freenode account and identify
<lelamal> bounty: I don't get it. Can you paste a screenshot?
<pungi-man> thanks u all....I was successful in my task!!
<rana> any one know aircrack-ng  install on ubuntu 12.4
<DJones> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> Package aircrack-ng does not exist in precise
<lelamal> !aircrack
<quixotedon> rana: it doesn't exist
<cgi101> oke i record the problem
<cgi101> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKgCtZo1m7I&feature=youtu.be
<lorddelta> Hi. I don't have a question. I'd just like to mention that emacs -nw works again in ubuntu! Yay! Thanks guys.
<lorddelta> (I don't know if this is the proper channel to give thanks)
<Mrokii> RingZer01: Thanks, that seemed to work (kind of). My desktop still shows my regular backdrop-image but at least the shell is loaded.
<ringzer0> On my 'User Defined' gnome3+gnome-shell when I click on 'Online Accounts' so I can setup syncing.  Nothing.  At all, no error, no notice at the bottom, notta
<ringzer0> do i need to install a package for 'online accounts' to work?
<roothorick> I've been having this issue for a while now. Every here and there, the screen straight-up stops updating
<roothorick> it's like compiz just straight-up hangs for no reason
<roothorick> input is still working like normal, as I see the effects of my mouse movements after I -KILL compiz (a simple TERM doesn't work)
<roothorick> should I file a bug, or do you think it might be hardware?
<usuario__> ola
<usuario__> olaaa
<lelamal> !sp | usuario__
<theadmin> roothorick: It does sound like a bug to me
<lelamal> !es | usuario__
<ubottu> usuario__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<HackerII> uıɐƃɐ ʎɐldsıp ʎɯ ǝʞoɹq ʇsnɾ ı
<usuario__> hola
<HackerII> hola
<caesar_> wwd: do i need to download drivers or simply activate it?
<gabe_> hello guys... anyone able to help me with setting up an FTP server? I issued: sudo apt-get install vsftpd and then I configured the /etc/vsftpd.conf file to allow anonymous users only with upload and write privileges
<neokya> Hello Everyone, How can I find which version of particular software is there on Ubuntu remote package?
<neokya> How to add new version?
<Osakasa> hi, is there a way to change copy-paste in terminal to ctrl+c/v instead of right click + copy/paste?
<gabe_> when issue ftp localhost it works fine, but I cannot access the FTP server from another computer for some reason
<raphaelle> hello @ll, is that natural that during 11.10 to 12.04 upgrade nothing appears on screen ? (on a LUbuntu system)
<gabe_> any idea why?
<bounty1> lelamal imagebin.org/212716
<gabe_> I can ping the IP address of the server but not access FTP
<metaljake> anyone else having problems installing 12.04?
<usuario__> no entiendo nada
<usuario__> no hablo ingles
<ring0> !es | usuario__
<ubottu> usuario__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wwd> caesar_:  these are commands  you issue in terminal to examine various aspects of hardware
<usuario__> ya se que solo se abla ingles
<Mrokii> Osakasa: You can change all shortcuts via the menu "Edit/Keyboard Shortcuts...". But keep in mind when you change copy to "Ctrl+C", you won't be able to use that key-combination anymore for stopping apps.
<bounty1> http://imagebin.org/212716
<Osakasa> Mrokii, good point :)
<ringzer0> just change escape char?
<usuario__> hello
<caesar_> wwd: i saw that.. opened up all sort of info for pci and usb and whatnot
<lelamal> bounty1: I don't know why it's not using it, although it's activated. You may find more support on #ubuntu-it, try to ask jester- or enzotib
<theadmin> bounty1: That looks like installed. Also, what's that icon theme?
<caesar_> i'll just continue to prowl through google because its seems like something so simple
<lelamal> theadmin: it says it's activated but not in use
<usuario__> do you like?
<theadmin> lelamal: Oh, did you "sudo nvidia-xconfig"?
<imMute> and apparently the 12.04 *desktop* image boots just fine.  must be soemthing with the server edition...
<theadmin> lelamal: If no, you should, methinks
<gabe_> anyone able to help with FTP server please?
<lelamal> I don't know, but I suggested him to use the Italian channel, if he doesn't find support here
<usuario__> vuestra puta madre
<lelamal> theadmin: ^
<israel> !ask | gabe_
<ubottu> gabe_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<theadmin> lelamal: Oh oops, sorry, wrong person :P
<Orpheon> hey
<lelamal> theadmin: np
<Orpheon> I need some help with wine and opengl
<theadmin> bounty1: Try "sudo nvidia-xconfig" followed by restarting X (or if you don't know what that means, rebooting)
<Orpheon> these last two years, both have worked fine
<theadmin> Orpheon: #winehq is the place for wine stuff
<Orpheon> I'm not sure whether this is a pure wine bug
<Orpheon> but ok
<Orpheon> thanks
<gabe_> israel: I already asked :)
<gabe_> ubuttu: sorry
<SIlversong> Harro
<CousinLarry> hi, i want to add some keyboards shortcuts to commonly used apps, how can i do that ?
<CousinLarry> 12.04
<SIlversong> I think within "Keyboard"
<SIlversong> Super -> search KEYBOARD
<theadmin> CousinLarry: There is a "Keyboard Shortcuts" app either within system settings or elsewhere, just search for that in the dash
<SIlversong> Shortcuts
<RJlocal123> cool
<Orpheon> #winehq isn't responding :(
<CousinLarry> ok thanks
<boobear> hello all i installed gnome 3.4 but i still have gnome 3 anyone know the solution to this ????>>>>>>
<theadmin> boobear: That doesn't even make sesne... 3.4 is gnome3 anyway
<appsvj> hi
<cgi101> hello, im still having the instal problem
<cgi101> what do i have to do
<boobear> i dont really understand the topic of the site said gnome 3.4
<cgi101> this is what happend http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKgCtZo1m7I&feature=youtu.be
<auronandace> boobear: which ubuntu release are you using? how did you install gnome3?
<kubanc> Hellow! i have a question about joomla and ubuntu server? what rights should i put for files and folders that I copy from local host to server?
<boobear> i used the update from 11.10 to 12.04 and i had gnome already on 11.10
<quixotedon> cgi101: loading the video
<auronandace> boobear: so why did you try to install gnome3?
<m0smith> hi,
<usuario__> hello welcome a #going11 . welcome spanis
<MonkeyDust> boobear  what do you want, if not gnome3 ?
<m0smith> I have a question related to viewing streaming media
<cgi101> quixotedon: can u see it
<quixotedon> still watching..
<quixotedon> :)
<LjL> usuario__: excuse me? the spanish channel for Ubuntu is #ubuntu-es, and this is the English channel for Ubuntu.
<boobear> i just dont understand anytime i start up it says system problem detected
<MonkeyDust> boobear  any error messages?
<ringzer0> do i need to install a package for 'online accounts' to work?
<ringzer0> On my 'User Defined' gnome3+gnome-shell when I click on 'Online Accounts' so I can setup syncing.  Nothing.  At all, no error, no notice at the bottom, notta
<usuario__> solo spain #going11
<caesar_> well that didnt work
<ringzer0> if i had a binary for 'online accounts' i would launch via the shell to get some verbosity -- i have removed and reinstalled gnome-online-accounts backage.
<DJones> usuario__: Please don't spam/advertise your own channel, this channel is for Ubuntu support only
<quixotedon> cgi101: so the progress is not loading up??
<boobear> yes it but the report something never works i dunno
<cgi101> idk what it is
<ringzer0> isn't there something you can type to see where all the files are for a given package
<cgi101> it just freazes
<ringzer0> like pkginfo gnome-online-accounts ?
<MonkeyDust> boobear  we need to know *something* or we cannot help
<theadmin> ringzer0: There sure is, "dpkg -L packagename" (I suggest appending " | grep bin/" to that so you only see the binary stuff)
<Mrokii> ringzer0: I think Synaptic shows you where all the files are for installed packages.
<kubanc> how do i change permission only fot files and not folders?
<boobear> dang the system has no lags or anything works perfectly normal except at startup when it says system problem detected thanks for your help guys
<cgi101> what do i do quixotedon? reinstal again?
<Orpheon> how do I get the multilib nvidia driver?
<elspru_> so is anyone else having difficulty with international fonts on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<auronandace> boobear: i guess you need to fix your problem then (notice how specific my advice is?)
<theadmin> kubanc: If you mean recursively, something along these lines: find your_directory -type f -exec chmod 644 '{}' \; # Replace 644 with your permissions, obviously
<ringzer0> Mrokii: thx
<Mrokii> ringzer0: yw
<m0smith> Since I upgraded to 12.04, I cannot get any software to stream from an dnla/upnp server.  Any ideas?
<kubanc> theadmin, -type f is for files -type d is for directories?
<theadmin> kubanc: Yeah
<caesar_> lol.. the mic was on mute by default
<tyler_d> theadmin: wouldn't --->  ls -1 | xargs chmod 655 be simpler?
<Orpheon> how do I get the multilib nvidia driver? (sorry for repeat)
<quixotedon> cgi101: you don't have to, you've had a hard time reinstalling for 13 times, try putting it on the ask.ubuntu.com as well as the video link and wait for others to see it. Otherwise if you have 11 version works fine, try install that and if you want to use 12.04 try using the upgrade choice instead of fresh install
<theadmin> tyler_d: That's not recursive, but yeah, that works too
<Mrokii> ringzer0: Though there may still be some config files somewhere in your home folder. Not sure.
<tyler_d> theadmin: wouldn't --->  ls -1 | xargs chmod -R 655 be simpler?
<tyler_d> theadmin: ahh no you're right
<theadmin> tyler_d: Well, the problem is, you need to chmod files and not directories, excluding directories from ls... well...
<somethinginteres> I appear to be missing Digest::SHA1 perl module  but libdigest-sha-perl is installed. Any ideas?
<cgi101> quixotedon oke il first try that 11 thing, got a link?
<quixotedon> cgi101: have you ever installed Ubuntu's earlier version that works fine on your pc?
<siva4080> I'm using Ubuntu-12.04 LTS , I want to have special animation effects when moving from window to window. How can I setup them.  Pls suggest me
<cgi101> quixotedon no its my first try
<quixotedon> i see..
<quixotedon> your pc spec please, if you can provide, that will give more idea on the possible problem
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | siva4080
<ubottu> siva4080: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<kubanc> theadmin, if I put:  find /var/www/beachcamp/ -type f -exec 644 '{}' \; I get find: '644 : No such file or directory
<theadmin> kubanc: ...You missed the "chmod" part
<cgi101> quixotedon where do i get an older version
<theadmin> kubanc: ...-exec chmod 644...
<DeadLock74633896> Hey
<kubanc> theadmin, THNX
<DeadLock74633896> I've never been here before, but I made a massive Ubuntu screw up
<DeadLock74633896> Help please?
<Dr_willis> state the problem...
<tyler_d> !question | DeadLock74633896
<ubottu> DeadLock74633896: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DeadLock74633896> Thanks for that. I accidentally deleted Python 2.7, and now my system is totally vegetated. It's 11.10, and I still have the Live CD
<quixotedon> cgi101: have you tried http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/try-ubuntu-before-you-install ??
<meadhikari> Sorry if it is a noob questiong but, I have downloaded docs.python.org, whole site, How can I make something like when I visit the page from my browser I get redirected to the local copy in my hard disk, thanks for your time
<DeadLock74633896> *I can run off it, but it can't install bevcause it's slightly damaged
<alo21_> hi all
<meadhikari> hello alo21_
<Mrokii> DeadLock74633896: Did you try to reinstall Python2.7 via Synaptic?
<alo21_> my network, after a new installation of Ubuntu 12.04, is very very salow
<alo21_> meadhikari: hi
<theadmin> alo21_: Try disabling IPv6, it helps sometimes
<DeadLock74633896> Mrokii: I can't connect to the internet. It's mobile broadband, I had to install a Debian package to get it to work. Can I access the usb-modeswitch from the CD?
<alo21_> theadmin: could you tell me how, please?
<ForSpareParts> Does anyone know of a way to get a keyboard-focused (sort of Unity-like) start menu in Gnome Classic?
<theadmin> alo21_: In NetworkManager, edit connections, choose your connection and click edit. On the IPv6 tab, choose... Uh... "ignore" or "disable" or something along the lines (haven't used networkmanager for ages). OR, append "ipv6.disable=1" to your kernel line to get rid of the IPv6 systemwide
<ForSpareParts> For the most part I like Gnome Classic a LOT better, but having to click and search through the menu hierarchy frustrates me...
<theadmin> ForSpareParts: Try dmenu, gnome-do or launchy
<ForSpareParts> theadmin: thanks! I will do that.
<metaljake> anyone else having trouble installing 12.04?
<quixotedon> cgi101: for 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<Dr_willis> Theres some classic-menu indicator applets out also  that can be used with unity or gnome-shell.
<ForSpareParts> Dr_willis: Sorry, but, what do you mean by indicator applets?
<kkal> hello. Im trying to enable/disable some plugins in compiz and it doesnt seem to do anything. Is there a known cause for this?
<DanielConvissor> hi.  using precise/12.04.  calling "cryptsetup create cryptswap1 /dev/xvdb" fails, saying "device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: No such file or directory" and "device-mapper: table ioctl failed: No such device or address"
<DanielConvissor> yes, "/dev/xvdb" exists
<Dr_willis> ForSpareParts,  notice the icons at the top right of the unity desktop? thats the indicator-applet area. gnome-shell has a similer area.
<DeadLock74633896> Mrokii: Can I access the Debian usb-modeswitch package from the LiveCD, because I use mobile broadband
<theadmin> Dr_willis: That's not what (s)he wants -- (s)he has classic gnome but wants a Unity-style menu of some sort.
<ForSpareParts> Dr_willis: yeah, theadmin's got it.
<Dr_willis> ForSpareParts,  if you want a classic menu in Unity. that makes it easy. No need to use classic gnome to just have a menu like that.
<KarpuzKabugu> hi everybody
<Mrokii> DeadLock74633896: I don't know about usb-modeswitch. But you can add a CD in Synaptic, so I think you may be able to install files from the Live-CD. Though I've never tried that.
<Dr_willis> classic gnome - from what i gather is also a 'may get removed in the next release' sort of thing. :) so dont get too atatched to it.
<ForSpareParts> Dr_willis: Maybe I wasn't totally clear: I want a menu like Unity, but like, nothing else from Unity.
<Dr_willis> awn also has a nice classic style menu you can use.
<wine> hi all
<Dr_willis> ForSpareParts,  if you want a 'dock' you mean like the unity launcher panel. id say try awn then.
<ForSpareParts> Its "MAKE EVERYTHING HUGE" strategy distracts the hell out of me.
<Oxymoron> Hi, I am basicly using this code in a network game: http://pastebin.com/QfcCALhx. For one strange reason, it works on Windows and other linux computers ... So its problem on my computer. I wondering, I get error "connect() failed (in trying to find out client ip): Permission denied". What could cause that in Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> You can make the unity laucnher smaller. down to 32 wide i belive.
<ForSpareParts> (and Gnome Classic didn't come with mine -- I'm using 12.04. I installed it myself ; )
<DeadLock74633896> Mrokii: Right. I don't really know anything about the Synaptic package, what is it/what does it do/how does it work? (Sorry if I sound like a total noob, but i'm fairly new to Ubuntu.)
<Mrokii> ForSpareParts: Other options would "Cairo-Dock" or "Gnome-Do"
<theadmin> ForSpareParts: Well just give Launchy a go, it's my favorite way to launch apps to be honest, just... can't get simplier -- ctrl-space, type app name (or even part of it), press Enter
<ForSpareParts> Mrokii: Yeah, theadmin suggested Gnome-Do -- trying that right now.
<theadmin> ForSpareParts: You can change ctrl-space to any other combination, that's just the default
<cgi101> quixotedon im burning it on a cd
<ForSpareParts> there are so many options!
<inr> hi everyone,  got a question regarding photoshop. Does photoshop cs6 work fine on ubuntu 12.04? If so, how can i get it started?
<Mrokii> ForSpareParts: Gnome Do hasn't been updated for quite some time though. I personally prefer Cairo Dock at the moment.
<Dr_willis> !appdb | inr
<ubottu> inr: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MonkeyDust> !wine| inr
<ubottu> inr: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<oupateddie> Anybody who has problems with Firefox 12 in Ubuntu 11.4
<inr> ty
<Dr_willis> oupateddie,  what kind of problems?
<oupateddie> My flash related stuff does not work at all and it keeps on saying to upgrade which I have done 3 times now
<Dr_willis> upgraded how?
<oupateddie> I'n trying to eg upload a photo album to Face book or whatch You tube video, nothing is working after the latest update to V 12
<L3top> upgraded how?
<quixotedon> cgi101: have you checked your pc hardware compliance to 12.04/11 version specification requirements?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<morsnowski>  ein richtig tolle foto
<morsnowski> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/562639_2728711316752_1826294211_1620862_1578775817_n.jpg
<Mrokii> DeadLock74633896: It may be that synaptic isn't installed by default. But you could try something else: Start "Ubuntu Software-Center" and search for Python2.7 in the opened window. See if it has a white-on-green checkmark. If so, Python2.7 should be installed. If not, you can install it there.
<romain_> Hi guys I have an issue compiling a C code (in ubuntu 12.04) that I didn't have in de previous version :
<romain_> I use the libX11 therefore "LDFLAGS=-lX11" in my Makefile.
<romain_> But I get "undefined reference to `X ..." while compiling
<morsnowski> sorry totally wrong window
<dury> does anyone capture vhs videos to computer
<oupateddie> it keep on stating that the flash player is not installed and I have done that as well. Chrome also states that shockwafe flash has crashed
<ForSpareParts> Hey, I've got Do now -- how do I configure it?
<Silversong> Hi peepz
<dury> and what capture card you use?
<ForSpareParts> Er, nevermind, found it.
<DeadLock74633896> Mrokii: Still have the problem of connecting with my Dongle. I have one, so the minuite I try I'll time out. And I still don't know if I can access my Debian package on the CD. I'll do a quick search of the webs
<oupateddie> I have been struggling with this since Firefox got itself updated to version 12
<Dr_willis> FF12  on 12.04 seems to be working fine here with Facebook Picture uploads.. (i dont think that feature of FB uses flash)
<damascene> oupateddie, here too
<Mrokii> DeadLock74633896: You should be able to doubleclick on the deb-package, which should start Software Centre or some other app that lets you install that package.
<oupateddie> Well in 11.04 it does and  you tube also does not display ant video at all
<Dr_willis> For Youtube. i would suggest using its html5 feature.. http://youtube.com/html5
<inr> hi, i want to remove linux ubuntu from my computer and go back to windows 7. please help.
<oupateddie> I have the problem with FF and Chrome, both do not work in F/B as well as You tube
<DeadLock74633896> Mrokii: Thanks, you've been very helpful. A soon as I try, I'll disconnect, so i'll come back if it doesn't work
<Mrokii> oupateddie: I have had the same issues with 11.10 for the last few days before upgrading to 12.04. Really not sure what caused it.
<Mrokii> DeadLock74633896: Sure. Good luck.
<murple> oupateddie: Probably just put in the Windows 8 installation CD, reboot your computer and proceed to install.
<dury>  inr: what's wrong
<oupateddie> I am on Ubuntu Linux
<inr> i tried to put in the windows 7 installation cd but i cant format my disks probably becouse i have ubuntu on it.
 * Dr_willis thinks murple  sent to the wrong nick..
<Dr_willis> inr,  delete the partions, let windows remake themn. use ubuntu live cd and fdisk/gparted if needed.
 * murple things Dr_willis is right.
<lorddelta> oupateddie: you using ubuntu 12.04? Cause for some reason, my youtube doesn't work...although I thought it was the browser/website...
<oupateddie> I do not use Windows, have lost too much in the past and Microsoft is mad to ask teh prices they do for the operating system
 * murple has a problem with a Webcam in 12.04 which worked perfectly with 11.10 and wonders if Dr_willis could assist, lest I start asking about how to install Windows as well!
<lorddelta> murple, oupateddie, don't think he's talking about installing windows...sadly windows is free too (for most people)
<oupateddie> No 11.04 and all worked well till about 2 weeks ago with Firefox upgrading to 12
<MonkeyDust> murple  have you tried cheese?
<Dr_willis> murple,  I havent used a webcam in years..
<Pici> 55
<dury> inr: boot your win7 cd at start
<sk1special> anyone know how i get to the key bindings that control the cube zoom? or what the default key combo would be?
<Mrokii> oupateddie: Somebody suggested to install the Firefox-extension named flash-aid, which is supposed to install the "correct" flash-plugin. It did not work for me (did install some flash-plugin and deinstalled another), but maybe you have more luck with it.
<inr> where can i delete the partions?
<lorddelta> The upgrade your laptop every 4 years isn't, however :D
<Dr_willis> sk1special,  look at the settings for it in the 'ccsm' tool.
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | sk1special
<ubottu> sk1special: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<murple> MonkeyDust: I have and it worked fine in 11.10, now in 12.04 (Fresh install) it shows the webcam name but it is greyed out and cannot be selected. Nothing shows.
<MonkeyDust> inr  use gparted o the live cd or usb
<Mrokii> sk1special: If that's compiz then CompizConfig Settings Manager.
<murple> Dr_willis: Alright then, thanks anyhow.
<oupateddie> Mrokii thanks I'll try
<Dr_willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dury> inr: boot your ubuntu cd or dvd at start and choose live without installing
<sk1special> ight...yeah compiz. ill try installing the settings manager..and thanks for the channel list
<Dr_willis> theres always the 'search askubuntu.com for your exact make device' :)
<MonkeyDust> murple  works fine here, so it must be your-pc-related
<murple> Dr_willis,  I'm fairly certain I have read that link, but it didn't provide any help.
<lorddelta> Dr_willis: Really? Interesting.
<dury> inr: ubuntu much better than win7
<murple> MonkeyDust: Well it's nothing hardware since I haven't changed anything (Same PC and Webcam)
<dury> video capture card in ubuntu
<damascene> oupateddie, if you thing it's firefox why don't you try chrome or medori or arora
<ruli> duty: why
<dury> does anyone do that
<murple> dury: Was this comment "video capture card in ubuntu" meant for me??
<dury> murple: if anyone does video capture under ubuntu
<dury> murple: that's all
<murple> dury: I don't exactly understand, but that's okay.
<lorddelta> Dr_willis: while askubuntu looks useful, looks like no one has ever tried using a jabra headset with linux before.
<MonkeyDust> dury  you mean screen capture? use kazam
<lorddelta> I don't own one so I'm not complaining. I did try using one I borrowed yesterday though to no avail. I think there are no drivers for it.
<KM0201> lorddelta: then be a pioneer
<lorddelta> KM0201: Like I said, I don't own one.
<cgi101> i burned it on the cd same thing happens
<lorddelta> KM0201: I'd love to though!
<cgi101> nothing works
<cgi101> µstupid os
<dury> MonkeyDust: no.... just convert vhs video tapes to dvd or capture vhs video tapes to computer and make them  as mpeg 4 or other video format
<KM0201> cgi101: perhaps you could enlighten us as to what your problem is
<cgi101> iv told u guys already
<cgi101> 5 times now
<sk1special> okay no ones in the compiz room. i have the settings to change the zoom. and change most of the compiz cube bindings. but it does not list a zoom binding to change
<KM0201> cgi101: well, i just got here.. I can't scroll to before I got here.
<cgi101> this time i used a cd to boot it up and everything is going on the mous for once workt ok with fluid motion but then it came to the welcom and it failed it freezed up and no respnce anymore
<MonkeyDust> dury  try devede, if you have a way to play vhs on pc
<cgi101> im geting frustrated on this thing im stil not past instalation or wen it instals i cant get past the login screen
<quixotedon> cgi101: maybe a hardware incompatibility? still, would you share your hardware specification?
<cgi101> hold on where can i see my specs
<quixotedon> on windows, you can find it at device manager
<cordoval> I am on 12.04 latest ... why is ubuntu still using compiz? is it supposed to be this way?
<cgi101> device manager where is that
<quixotedon> cgi101: if you're using win7 with no problems, i thinks the hw specs should also support ubuntu
<cordoval> my processor gets sucked up by compiz, skype java and teamviewer7
<Stoo> cgi101: hit windows key + pause/break ... should bring up system properties.
<cordoval> temperatures go up to 83 C
<cordoval> anyone can help, this is not supposed to be this way
<cordoval> is there any setting to tackle this to the root of the problem
<cordoval> ?
<cgi101> pause/break ? i dont have that
<Stoo> cgi101: you sure? :-)  upper-right of keyboard?  Or just right-click on My Computer [or "Computer"] from the start menu and select properties ...
<quixotedon> cgi101: windows button and type in "device manager"
<cgi101> i think i got it
<Tjampman> Hi, just installed ubuntu 12.4 and its not working at all, could anybody help me with some terminal ninja tricks?
<lorddelta> cordoval: you might be able to a) turn off compiz and use unity 2d (I think), or B) install xfce etc if your process isn't up to compiz.
<cgi101> i hate locolization of windows everything is in dutch
<lorddelta> cordoval: The first involves logging out and changing which desktop you log into.
<lorddelta> cordoval: the second involves installing via cmd line and doing the same.
<Tjampman> I need to mount a usb pen through the terminal, but how do i find its designation?
<BEC> hello; anyone can help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1979978 ?
<cordoval> lorddelta: can you help me with a?
<cgi101> quixotedon now what
<stiltzkin> Hi all, I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 12.04 (technically Lubuntu, with LXDE desktop) but my computer will not boot. Graphical boot just hangs, and if I do recovery mode, it stops at a line that says "hostname stop/waiting." Anyone have any idea what could cause this?
<jsaran> can anybody help me yahoo and some other sites not opening in ubuntu  and same is opening on same machine in windows xp
<cordoval> which desktop should i tell it 2D?
<cordoval> hmm thought it was different
<irgendwer4711> hi, gnome is not detecting my soundcard
<Matisse> hi
<cgi101> http://i.imgur.com/Hz7x8.png
<stiltzkin> Anyone know what "hostname stop/waiting" even means? Googling around it just looks like a network error
<lorddelta> Hum. Lightdm is interesting. Not my cup of tea though. *keeps his kdm*
<Matisse> Is it possible to set avidemux recoding with a certain resolution?
<cgi101> quixotedon this thing
<jsaran> anybody with sound knowledge of ubuntu 12.04
<Matisse> I want to resize a blueray / mkv
<lorddelta> jsaran: lol Dr_willis is pretty good though.
<jsaran> yahoo and dailymotion sites not opening in ubuntu 12.04 can anybody help?
<cordoval> ok lorddelta is there any other setting ? 2D does not seem that bad
<cordoval> is that the low power option?
<stiltzkin> jsaran, do the sites load partially or not at all
<lorddelta> cordoval: by not that bad you mean it runs better?
<cordoval> it heats up less
<bounty> i have some problems about nvidia drivers with ubuntu 12.04 m so i decided install a compatible version . Which is the best : 10.01 LTS or 11.10 ?
<BEC> anyone? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1979978
<tyteen4a03> Hi, I am trying to remove KDE after installing it by using the command supplied here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu, but the terminal gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/992650/. Anybody have an idea why?
<lorddelta> cordoval: no its not "low power" per say (although I imagine it helps), it just doesn't use your gpu to run the desktop
<L3top> Does anyone know a replacement for guarddog in precise?
<lorddelta> Less resource intensive.
<dury> MonkeyDust: what does devade do?
<L3top> !info guarddog lucid
<ubottu> guarddog (source: guarddog): firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.0-2.1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 506 kB, installed size 1548 kB
<cordoval> problem lorddelta is that my graphics card is nvidia gtx440 and there is no good driver
<dury> MonkeyDust: how does it work
<L3top> !info guarddog
<ubottu> Package guarddog does not exist in precise
<cordoval> also if I set to dual monitor my gpu temperatures go way up
<cordoval> 100C
<cordoval> boiling point for no reason, i think ubuntu has problems
<lorddelta> cordoval: Yeah, you probably want to stay away from anything that involves gpus then until you can find/make a good driver
<meadhikari> I have "127.0.1.1 example.com" in my /etc/hosts file, but how would i do the redirect of example.com to 127.0.1.1/example.com please help
<cordoval> is there a way to do dual monitor without burning my lappy?
<BEC> can anyone help re 4K HDD's?
<lorddelta> cordoval: its going to pass off all the graphics it can't handle to your processor, which is probably why its heating up.
<cordoval> lorddelta: what about dual monitor, should i forget?
<lorddelta> cordoval: probably. Get the gpu working.
<cordoval> both heat up
<dury> MonkeyDust: are u there?
<cordoval> is a mess
<mneptok> cordoval: are you using the proprietary nVidia drivers?
<cordoval> yes
<cordoval> nvidia x server settings
<cordoval> it burns to 100C
<quixotedon> cordoval: what do you mean with burning your lappy?
<quixotedon> cgi101: hw spec? sorry was disconnected
<lorddelta> *cough* cordoval, menptok, proprietary is probably the reason they don't work well.
<cordoval> g73jw asus lappy
<cordoval> game grade
<mneptok> cordoval: the open source "nouveau" driver will do 2D. perhaps in more efficient ways? but if you need 3D, you need to proprietary driver.
<mneptok> s/to/the/
<cordoval> mneptok: no need for 3D
<cordoval> i work programming
<cordoval> don't care about gaming just have this behemoth
<mneptok> cordoval: disable all 3D acceleration, and switch drivers. see what happens.
<cordoval> mneptok: how to switch back to old drivers?
<cordoval> i go to additional drivers and ... i guess try there
<stjohnmedrano> good day all, any ideas whats the best software for creating a slideshow in images with sounds? thanks
<cordoval> what are normal temperatures?
<mneptok> cordoval: the same way you added the proprietary. disable those in the Restricted Drivers panel.
<lorddelta> cordoval: try apt-get install nouveu (do you know apt-cache?)
<lorddelta> If that doesn't work try apt-cache search nouveau
<lorddelta> And then install the correct package that comes up
<mneptok> lorddelta: nouveau is built-in to the kernel.
<cordoval> E: Unable to locate package nouveau
<lorddelta> mneptok: hmm. didn't know that! My proprietary drivers work, luckily.
<mneptok> lorddelta: "nouveau" is what is used on nVidia chipsets if restricted drivers are not installed.
<cordoval> NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended]
<cordoval> click remove i gues
<cordoval> s
<lorddelta> cordoval: so apparently just apt-get remove nvidia-drivers...
<lorddelta> Or somesuch.
<lorddelta> GUI works too.
<cordoval> i even had green post-release updates
<elanz> question
<mneptok> cordoval: if you remove them and reboot, the kernel should default back to what it has compiled in. in this case nouveau.
<doktah> how does one disable the screensaver?
<cordoval> mneptok: so after reboot i go into 2D and just test i guess, any other thing i can do?
<elanz> I modified /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to have prepend domain-name-servers 10.10.0.3; rebooted the computer and my /etc/resolv.conf shows wrong dns info
<bounty1> http://imagebin.org/212716 who can help me ? or i must install another version ?
<mneptok> cordoval: this is probably the easiest thing, if changing drivers actually helps.
<cordoval> so now it would be like my gpu would use default drivers
<cordoval> it has 1.5GB memory
<cordoval> and i have 8GBRAM on my lappy
<cordoval> be back in 1 min
<ringzer0> I love tomboy notes, but frequently switch between laptop and desktop - is there a way to completely sync my 2 ubuntu users across separate hardware?
<ghostconn> dose anyone know how to bridge two wired connections using 12:04
<BEC> ringzer0 I;d suggest Dropbox or Ubuntu One
<BEC> that's what i do
<ghostconn> i always have to disconnect both and only leave one connection open
<elanz>  modified /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to have prepend domain-name-servers 10.10.0.3; rebooted the computer and my /etc/resolv.conf shows wrong dns info
<BEC> ringzer0 ah; 2 users? never tried that! maybe u could "share" a folder!
<happycoolness> Hey everyone, I've upgraded to the latest ubuntu version (finally) on my home desktop computer and I'm having the two following issues: 1. files and folders are shown on my desktop, since I have tons of files and folders in my home directory this looks very cluttered and I want to just hide them. 2. Flash seems to have some sort of hardware acceleration bug and sometimes swaps the blue and red channels on youtube
<BEC> happycoolness, re 1 I suggest you move them under Documents
<BEC> & make folders like Inbox, Working, Reading, Archive, Incubate!
<ghostconn> the acceleration problem would be ur video driver lol
<eipi-1> hi, i just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and now X does not start anymore, when running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade it says that i have unmet dependencies: amongst others libgtk2.0 depends libxcursor1:i386 and libxrandr2:i386 which may cause problems with the X server. Whats the best way to solve these dep problems?
<happycoolness> BEC: so there is no way to turn off viewing at all, eh? That kinda sucks, but I guess I cam move stuff around.
<ghostconn> is there a way to control a ati 4870 fan speed without using flrx drivers
<BEC> viewing? elaborate more
<happycoolness> ghostconn: it was working fine in 11.10, but do video drivers get reinstalled on an update?
<happycoolness> I mean, I just don't want to seem them on my background
<jacekowski> hi people, anybody had experience with btrfs
<ghostconn> happycoolness : no you will have to search for additional driver and install them that way
<happycoolness> ghostconn: ok, I
<ghostconn> type additional driver into you're search menu
<happycoolness> *I'll do that
<ghostconn> kk
<cgi101> is there anything els i can try
<BEC> happycoolness, ur personal files? just Ctrl+A  & Ctrl+X & paste them under Documtns
<cgi101> i kinda did everything
<happycoolness> BEC: its just that I have hard coded paths in scripts and stuff, but I guess I can do that
<happycoolness> thanks for the help everyone
<Hotwired> Hi all. I have a problem with a Network mounted drive. I mount it automatically in "home folder" window and it all works great as that user. But root cant access it. Any idea how i can mount it so root can read write too :)
<w3bg33k> i just moved my site over to a new platform (wordpress) and a new server (ubuntu 10.04 - a vm from turnkey linux)...now whenever I click on a pdf to download I get this error in adobe when I click on the link "file does not begin with '%PDF-'." or if I save it & open the file up I get "Adobe Reader could not open 'filename.pdf' because it is either not a supported file type or because the file has been damaged."  Any suggestions?
<ringzer0> Okay, i have tomboy notes synced now via ubuntuone
<cgi101> it always ends in the same way it freezes up and the mous gets clunky
<BEC> happycoolness, so it might breaks the links?! mmh; can't help with that but i guess u will have to correct them
<happycoolness> BEC: yeah, no worries, I'll just write a script and pattern match :)
<BEC> ringzer0; I'd suggest to make a backup of the data before sync with the other system
<BEC> happycoolness, good luck
<ghostconn> i need to change my video card fan speed. is there a way of doing this without installing the flrx ati driver? im running a ati 4870 but my idle temp is 75, because my fan speed is only 30%
<cordoval> lorddelta:
<ghostconn> with nvidia i use to use nvclock anythign similar?
<cordoval> back it seems it is so so now, seems kind of the same, maybe a bit better
<windbuntu> i noticed my boot up time has increased from 45 sec to about 1 min 5 sec in 12.04? are there some things that are set to bootup that do not need to boot awith ubuntu at start up or is it best to leave it alone?
<DeadLock> hi #ubuntu
<lelamal> windbuntu: leave it alone
<_Marcus> Hi Deadlock
<windbuntu> ok lelamal i kinda figured that
<windbuntu> i do that with windows but i hav never tried it with ubuntu
<DeadLock> _Marcus: Hello. You don't happen to know how to install .tar.bz2 packages in Ubuntu 11.10, do you?
<_Marcus> DeadLock: Depends on what's inside the package. Just extract it first
<ghostconn> any other way to control ati fan speed without using aticonfig?
<_Marcus> DeadLock: Normally they come with a README or INSTALL, and it will contain instructions for compiling
<Hotwired> is there a way to use remote files in linux commands
<Hotwired> ie i want to do ddrescue /dev/sda1 ssh://remotemachine:/some/folder
<happycoolness> BEC: I solved it! I remembered about .hidden files hiding stuff from you in the GUI file browser, so I added every filename into the .hidden file and then clicked on the desktop and ^r'ed and they all vanished :D
<DeadLock> _Marcus: Thanx. It's a usb_modeswitch package, I need to install on a Live CD to install straight through software Center
<DeadLock> _Marcus: I accidentally vegetated my system by uninstalling Python 2.7
<BEC> happycoolness, great :D I've never heard of this; can u provide a link about it?
<happycoolness> sure
<jameslord> what is the command to extract the url from this string?
<cordoval> lorddelta: hmm temperatures got stuck at 75 and 66 for GPU
<jameslord> http://iyanwu.com/pastebin/showthread.php?tid=62
<windbuntu> does ubuntu use all the cores and all the ram to boot up fast?
<raven> very special need: how to create a video which contains a spectrum visualisation of an audio file? any ideas of tools they can do that and how to pipe theese tools?
<noinflection> Hello everybody, did anyone succesfully installed and used an internet radio broadcasting app/server in ubuntu?
<lorddelta> hmm...well if that's in Farenheit, you should be ok. That is room temperature after all...
<cordoval> C
<gnubie> noinflection>  radio tray is working fine for me
<happycoolness> BEC: this is the best I could find http://linux.about.com/library/gnome/blgnome6n6r.htm
<noinflection> gnubie > Thx, i will try it!
<lorddelta> cordoval: If that's in C...ick. You are using the 2D desktop still?
<BEC> happycoolness, ah I already knew this lol; thanks anyways
<cannonball> If I wanted to rerun the post-installation update-alternatives configuration command that does a chained group (wrong terminology I'm sure) of commands, for example, java package, is there a way to view those scripts?  With rpm I would do 'rpm -q --scripts'.  Is there an equivalent in dpkg or some way in general to do find and run this in Ubuntu?
<gnubie> noinflection>  I put it in my startup apps so it is on the task bar
<cordoval> lorddelta: yes
<BEC> happycoolness, I usually don;t use it since I have hidden files always shown
<noinflection> gnubie > i want to transmit, not receive. Is radio-tray to transmit?
<gnubie> noinflection>  Ino sorry
<cordoval> lorddelta: this is in C but still much better than anything
<cordoval> than 3D
<triunity> Hey does xubuntu has its own separate room?
<happycoolness> BEC: Ahhh, see, I almost always use the keyboard in Terminal since using the mouse hurts my arm, so I really have very little use for GUI based stuff in the first place
<cordoval> 76C and 67C
<wylde> triunity: yes #xubuntu
<cordoval> I will blow my fan to see if i get it down, i have a cryo
<BEC> happycoolness, hope someday I stop using the mouse too
<triunity> wylde: Shoulda guessed that
<BEC> it's really distracting
<wylde> !info icecast | noinflection
<ubottu> noinflection: Package icecast does not exist in precise
<wylde> bah
<wylde> !info icecast2 | noinflection
<ubottu> noinflection: icecast2 (source: icecast2): streaming media server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-9ubuntu1 (precise), package size 215 kB, installed size 686 kB
<cordoval> if ubuntu keeps burning my laptop then i will have to go windows7
<cordoval> man
<cordoval> never thought i reached this point
<ghostconn> what would be the best driver to install for my ati 4870? proprietary graphics (post release updates or the other one
<BEC> happycoolness, might u be able to help in this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1979978 ?
<noinflection> wylde > yes, I installed icecast2, actually the server is up, but i don't understand it at all.
<wylde> noinflection: It's been a long time since I've played with it, you also need a client that can connect to the server to "broadcast" from
<noinflection> wylde > great i will look information.
<noinflection> wylde > i found a plugin for rhythmbox that make it work as a client.
<noinflection> wylde > my wrong, it is a client to listen.
<wylde> noinflection: yeah I was just trying to think of something. That should do it. It was years a go when I played with it, took me a while to get the configuration right. Be patient and it'll get working :)
<wylde> noinflection: ahh , I'll have a lok through the repos to see what I can find too.
<noinflection> wylde: thanks
<happycoolness> BEC: Hmmm I have no idea what is causing your problem there, but I don't know much about this sort of thing.
<noinflection> wylde: don't bother, i'll keep looking. (http://www.icecast.org/ices.php)
<BEC> happycoolness, never mind; thanks
<wylde> noinflection: alrighty. gl with it :)
<BEC> bye
<notNicolas> My computer fails to start up 9/10 times (screen stays black after xubuntu splash screen, before login screen). My wireless becomes stuck on hardware blocked when I resume from standby. My laptop often doesn't go to sleep when I shut the lid.
<notNicolas> why is this such a problem and why doesn't it happen on Windows
<notNicolas> these bugs completely break the useability of linux for me
<notNicolas> literally I can't even turn on my computer properly, as if the OS was coded by a student
<notNicolas> I am so peeved right now
<Guest63253> hello every body
<mad_cgi101> guys i realy frustrated right now, i got me an old imac here and i put in the cd since it dint work again on my windows machine, geus what on my other computer it dousnt work ether, this is a stupid os sice i did everything right on the website
<LmAt> How do I change the tty 1 terminal resolution
<spotted> hi ppl someone find a solution for the usb failure in ubuntu 12.04?
<monohedron> my cube snapped to the top, anybody know what i need to do to make it come back on its side/
<chingzilla> I am having trouble creating a pbuilder chroot, where would be the best place to ask my questions?
<TomatoKetchup> mad_cgi101, what is your problem? getting the live cd to boot?
<chingzilla> I am having trouble creating a pbuilder chroot, where would be the best place to ask my questions?
<Progster> I just installed rvm, and now all of a sudden I'm not in the sudoers file anymore... anyone care to help me understand what went wrong here?
<mad_cgi101> no the problem is the os is bugged
<mad_cgi101> i cant instal or dualboot on windows
<TomatoKetchup> mad_cgi101, um... that's weird because it boots fine on my macbook and my pc
<mad_cgi101> and it dousnt run on mac at all
<mad_cgi101> what do u do on ur macbook
<TomatoKetchup> dual boot win7/ubuntu here
<juniorsa> Hi, I just setup 4 new ubuntu box 12.04, we have an existing box 10.04, we have a small local area network and the 10.04 box can be pinged by name, but I cannot ping the new boxes by name, they are all setup with static IPs, can anyone help me get these new boxes accessible by name?
<TomatoKetchup> mad_cgi101, hold option key as soon as you boot
<mad_cgi101> i doing this all day it isnt working
<trism> chingzilla: what sort of problems? generally you just: sudo pbuilder create; and it will build the default one for your current distro
<TomatoKetchup> mad_cgi101, might have to wait a few seconds, drive will show up, cd should show up too, might take a second to spin up, select the cd, and boot from that
<mad_cgi101> u mean c?
<TomatoKetchup> mad_cgi101, ... I hold down option on boot, brings up the boot menu on macs
<Progster> and now I can't run sudo
<Progster> nor can I do su -
<Progster> am i being hacked?
<Shanth> su
<mad_cgi101> dude what option u got ctrl asl cmd
<Progster> authentication failure
<kelvinella> hi what software do I use to convert wav files to mp3?
<spotted> hi ppl someone find a solution for the usb failure in ubuntu 12.04?
<LordOfTime> spotted:  define "USB Failure"
<juniorsa> anyone have any suggestions
<kelvinella> and which software I can use to convert avi to ogg or mp4?
<mad_cgi101> TomatoKetchup where is ur option key
<TomatoKetchup> mad_cgi101, ah yeah C key for you, option is only on macbooks I suppose
<SharlieCheen> kelvinella, Look for sound converter in synaptic.
<mad_cgi101> TomatoKetchup holdin c til it gows black then purple with keybeord icon then black
<spotted> the usb ports when i use the ubuntu shut down
<mad_cgi101> TomatoKetchup how can i dual instal it wit mac os stil intact?
<kelvinella> SharlieCheen, what about video?
<spotted> like i use 10 minutes and them off
<martian> Progster: you may want to reboot in to single user mode and rest your passwords and do a little reading on finding rootkits
<SharlieCheen> kelvinella, Uhhh... There is something I used long ago, which I think was command line based... I forget the commands though.
<Progster> this happened immediately after installing rvn
<kelvinella> SharlieCheen, is it ffmpeg?
<TomatoKetchup> mad_cgi101, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<SharlieCheen> kelvinella, Yeah... I think it was... Good call.
<lelamal> kelvinella: ffmpeg
<kelvinella> thx
<SharlieCheen> kelvinella, Make sure it has all the dependencies though or you will get a lot of failures.
<Progster> if I installed something which changes/adds to profile.d, could that somehow affect my entry in sudoers?
<triunity> Is there anyway of reducing the load of ubuntu/unity to make it where my netbook can use it without horrable lag?  Unity 2d helped, but just not enough
<wwd> honestly, why use ubuntu if you don't like unity? This is the direction the distro is heading
<mad_cgi101> TomatoKetchup did u do this
<LordOfTime> wwd:  you can discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Progster> martian: what would be the reason why I'm suddenly not in the sudoers file?
<Progster> besides an attack?
<LordOfTime> wwd:  but there are other ways to access Ubuntu without Unity, and other flavors of ubuntu as well with different desktop environments
<triunity> xubuntu for example
<lelamal> triunity: try lubuntu or xubuntu
<TomatoKetchup> mad_cgi101, basically yes.
<wwd> yea, of course
<SharlieCheen> OR if you are brave Debian...
<stabfacekill> Hello, I am looking for a little help I think it is an easy fix.
<LmAt> stabfacekill: Then I will fix your problem for you.
<LordOfTime> wwd:  so attacking Ubuntu directly doesn't help, a lot of people still use it, and will use it in the future
<wwd> I'm not an ubuntu on the desktop kinda guy anyways
<martian> Progster: I don't know. Sounds fishy.
<Sharky> is there a desktop that isnt GNOME or KDE
<LmAt> wwd: What kind of ubuntu do you like?
<notNicolas> triunity, I had some big performance problems in unity on my netbook. installing xubuntu made a huge difference.
<wwd> ubuntu server
<LmAt> wwd: Ubuntu in the cloud?
<SharlieCheen> Sharky, You mean something completely different?
<triunity> lelamal, ironically I am on xubuntu currently.  And of course it works.  However Ubuntu is nice ;) and if i can just get another 150 - 200 Mb out of my system, I could use it
<LordOfTime> LmAt:  wwd:  further discussion can be in #ubuntu-offtopic, lets try and keep #ubuntu clear for support stuff
<Sharky> SharlieCheen, yes
<martian> Progster: you should reboot in to single user mode, and perhaps look through your /var/log/auth.log
<SharlieCheen> Sharky, Try Awesome or Enlightenment.
<LmAt> LordOfTime: Right.  How do I change the terminal resolution of tty 1?
<Sharky> SharlieCheen, hm ok were do i get it?
<JPeterso2> i've gotten the configuring-mysql-server-5.5 five times during do-release-upgrade
<JPeterso2> *dialog
<lelamal> triunity: if you think it's a problem of memory, then you can try instgalling more, it's cheap these days
<LmAt> stabfacekill: I'm not sure.  My computer doesn't have a lid :(
<LordOfTime> LmAt:  you've got the same question i've had since 9.04, i dont have an answer for you
<stabfacekill> hah
<SharlieCheen> Sharky, Google...
<LmAt> LordOfTime: It changes!!  How do I make it change!?  amazing..
<LmAt> LordOfTime: I don't want to change the resolution...but how does the terminal decide how many characters wide and tall the output is?
<LmAt> LordOfTime: I don't want the text to change size.
<LmAt> LordOfTime: I just want to use a different amount of the monitor.
<LordOfTime> LmAt:  terminal != tty
<triunity> lelamal, Can i upgrade netbook ram easily?  I mean, sure my desktop... but a computer the size of my pocket?
<LordOfTime> LmAt:  so i can't answer for you about TTY
<LordOfTime> not exactly, at least
<stabfacekill> Issue - My power settings don't display an option to turn off my laptop when I close the lid, just suspend or do nothing. Any suggestions?
<lelamal> triunity: I'm not sure, but you could ask in the shop.
<LmAt> LordOfTime: hmm.
<LmAt> LordOfTime: I'll give you the long version then.
<wwd> LordOfTime:  wasn't attacking ubuntu at all.
<triunity> Ill look into it
<LordOfTime> LmAt:  i'd rather you not, i'm headed off to deal with a broken server
<LmAt> LordOfTime: I'm using vbox.  It works well on tty 7 (gnome)
<LmAt> LordOfTime: Have fun!
<uglyoldbob> so my ubuntu 10.04 is trying to upgrade to linux-2.6.32-41-generic and it complains about not finding /boot/grub/menu.lst and asks to generate it. Will saying yes cause it to lose my current GRUB settings?
<LmAt> I'm using vbox.  It works well on gnome at tty 7, but tty 1-6 is very small (only using like 60x60 characters)  How do I let ubuntu use more screen real-estate?
<SharlieCheen> LmAt, Take a look at a wiki page for v86d.
<jsaran> yahoo and other some sites not working in ubuntu but working in windows xp . Pls can any body solve this problem
<SharlieCheen> That may help with your tty session resolutions.
<LmAt> SharlieCheen: Thanks!
<wwd> jsaran: how is it not working? what browser?
<SharlieCheen> LmAt, Arch Linux has a good write up on it, which you can apply to ubuntu.
<pascal> Hi, someone know if firestarter works corectly with a ubuntu dhcp server
<stabfacekill> Does anyone know how to make the power settings to "Power off" "When lid is closed"?
<rkhshm> under LAN I"m trying to get the hostname of any pingable IP ..
<rkhshm> how do i do it?
<SharlieCheen> LmAt, http://linuxhub.net/2010/06/fix-big-and-ugly-plymouth-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<McFaggotson> Is it possible to edit and rename the Update Manager to Software Updater?
<LordOfTime> McFaggotson:  probably at the source code level, but not without a recompile i think...
<jsaran> yahoo and other sites are not working in ubuntu 12.04 can any body solve this problem
<LordOfTime> McFaggotson:  since the package is called update-manager
<LordOfTime> jsaran:  define "not working"
<McFaggotson> LordOfTime; So how would one do that?
<jsaran> just not loading
<LordOfTime> McFaggotson:  download the source code, and modify it?
<LordOfTime> jsaran:  any specific errors being thrown?
<jsaran> still just not loading
<lelamal> !patience | jsaran
<ubottu> jsaran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<McFaggotson> LordOfTime; Where would one find the source code?
<p014k> lol
<LordOfTime> McFaggotson:  probably some bzr branch on launchpad, i dont know where the source code is though
<stabfacekill> ::frowny face::
 * LordOfTime doesnt keep track of the source code for every application
<McFaggotson> LordOfTime; Which one of these do I need? https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager. I'm on 12.04.
 * LordOfTime sighs
<LordOfTime> McFaggotson:  i take it you don't see where  it says "precise"?
<McFaggotson> LordOfTime; I am asking if I need all of them.
<martian> jsaran: open a terminal window and type "ping yahoo.com". What is the result?
<LordOfTime> McFaggotson:  take the one from precise-updates
<trism> McFaggotson: if you have the source repositories enabled, you can: apt-get source package_name; to download the source package for any package in the repos
<LordOfTime> or listen to trism
 * LordOfTime once again ahs to deal with exploding servers
<wylde> McFaggotson: id the source that you want is in the repos you can do 'apt-get source <packagename>' it will download the current version to the directory you're currently in.
<McFaggotson> Is it possible to download it from another operating system?
<LordOfTime> McFaggotson:  best not, just in case :P
<stabfacekill> lmAT: is there another avenue I might about to find the answer to this question do you think?
<McFaggotson> LordOfTime; Booting in Ubuntu then. brb soon.
<armando__> olaaa
<armando__> qee pasaa
<armando__> xdd
<l2tp> hi
<armando__> hi my name is Armanddo
<armando__> i m speak spanish
<lelamal> !es | armando__
<ubottu> armando__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<l2tp> could anybode help with wifi problem on 12.04?
<notNicolas> l2tp: no, it's beyond hope. give up right now
<martian> l2tp: Possibly. Ask away,
<armando__> bye
<khem_> http://bpaste.net/show/pF2K76EyDLUpvoyllyvy/ - can anyone see why my network won't work after applying these network aliases to my interfaces configuration file?
<l2tp> ok? I have compaq6910p
<mtec007> i recently tried to change /etc/default/grub to change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" to "text". the problem i am having is i can not mount usb or sd cards, or make changes to the "users". its the same problem as people were having with automatic login not too long ago.
<LordOfTime> !privmsg | jsaran
<ubottu> jsaran: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<LordOfTime> jsaran:  also, unsolicited random pings are not appreciated
<mtec007> i had to revert my changes also.
<martian> l2tp: it will help others to put your question on one line
<inr> hi, i'v tried to uninstall linux ubuntu 12.04 without success. I can't format my discs, with my windows 7 installation cd. please help.
<LordOfTime> inr:  boot to a live CD environment and modify your system
<LordOfTime> windows doesn't like non-Windows partitions
<LordOfTime> :P
<TomatoKetchup> hrm, thunderbird's font sizes are driving me nuts
<inr> how do i boot to a live cd enviroment?
<mtec007> create a live cd, or usb
<stabfacekill> Does anyone know how to make the power settings to "Power off" "When lid is closed"?
<uglyoldbob> anybody had problems with a non-existant /boot/grub/menu.lst when upgrading the kernel package on ubuntu 10.04?
<MrFaggotson> Why doesn't it let me install the bootloader to a XFS partition?
<martian> stabfacekill: I'm not on a laptop at the moment, but I thought that was one of the options in the power manager control panel
<stabfacekill> its is not displaying on mine
<stabfacekill> I only get the options suspend or do nothing
<l2tp> with wifi card 10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<Progster> ok I figured it out. Like the foolish n00b that I am, by accident I seem to have removed my own account from many groups, including admin. Hence my removal from the sudoers file. I'm in recovery mode (Ubuntu 12.04), trying to add myself back, but I get a message back saying: can't lock /etc/passwd file now; try again later. Any ideas?
<uglyoldbob> stabfacekill: my laptop shows a shutdown option for "when laptop lid is closed"
<mtec007> stabfacekill, same thing ming is showing. no poweroff.
<l2tp> and there is desktop with ralink wifi usb dongle and ubuntu 10.04
<l2tp> desktop connects to my access point fine
<stabfacekill> Is there a way to do write it in manually?
<uglyoldbob> Progster: ctrl + alt + f1, login as root?
<martian> stabfacekill: looks like you can fix this with the gnome tweak tool as described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/880331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 880331 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Can no longer "shutdown" when laptop lid closes" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Progster> this actually explaikns it
<Progster> http://askubuntu.com/questions/79933/deleted-myself-from-admin-group-now-getting-error-usermod-cannot-lock-etc-pa
<stabfacekill> thank you very much martian: I will try it out!
<armando_> hi
<l2tp> but on laptop I have growing Invalid misc and           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<l2tp> there is less than meter between my laptop and ralink usb dongle on desktop
<l2tp> any idea how to fix it?
<martian> l2tp: what type of wireless card is in the laptop?
<Pessimist> !dev
<uglyoldbob> grub-install -v  tells me "grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)"
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<imbezol> Progster: got it all figured out? are you using the gui "Users and Groups" to try and fix it?
<l2tp> martian, Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<stabfacekill> hehe Martian: if I disappear you fixed me!
<martian> l2tp: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<MrFaggotson> Is it even possible to get Ubuntu installed on XFS?
<scientes> I lost my click-to-focus
<scientes> the mouse highlights things, but click dont do anything
<scientes> besides select text
<scientes> help pls
<l2tp> martian 12.04
<scientes> middle-click still works
<martian> !enter | scientes
<ubottu> scientes: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scientes> i tried metacity --replace, but that didn't work
<l2tp> martian just a minute - I'll paste it to pastebin
<imbezol> MrFaggotson: can't see why not.. you'd need to use an initrd
<scientes> it started with gdb SITSTOPing firefox, which made everything lock up, so i killed gdb
<MrFaggotson> imbezol: A what?
<imbezol> MrFaggotson: if you're trying to do it through the installer, i'm not sure it supports it
<imbezol> MrFaggotson: if you know what you're doing though.. you could put one onto an xfs filesystem
<MrFaggotson> imbezol: Well, yeah.. So, how do I install it then?
<martian> l2tp: looks like this worked for others with the same problem in 12.04: http://www.unixmen.com/resolve-slow-connexion-when-using-wifi-in-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal/
<imbezol> MrFaggotson: explain why you want to first
<MrFaggotson> imbezol: It's a stable filesystem, and I tested it to be faster than any other. And since I do a lot of file transfers, I need speed.
<l2tp> martian, http://pastebin.com/hbgtcD7B
<l2tp> martian, funny. I've installed 12.04 to my desktop, but it works so bad with my ralink usb wifi dongle, so I've found my hdd with ubuntu 10.04 and compiled custom driver for ralink
<l2tp> now I've installed ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop - and problems with wifi again
<l2tp> funny - desktop and laptop are from HP
<zyxon> Hi, the background of lightdm (unity greeter) does not match my wallpaper on 12.04. Why is that so (it does change for other user accounts)?
<MrFaggotson> imbezol: So, how do I do it?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<uglyoldbob> what just happened?
<imbezol> MrFaggotson: does the installer give you the option to use xfs?
<martian> uglyoldbob: it's just IRC stuff. Managing lots of people.
<MrFaggotson> imbezol: Yeah, but I can't install GRUB2 on there :/
<zyxon> Hi, the background of lightdm (unity greeter) does not match my wallpaper on 12.04. Why is that so (it does change for other user accounts)?
<imbezol> MrFaggotson: does it give an error?
<MrFaggotson> imbezol: It simply doesn't let me choose sda5 in my case.
<martian> zyxon: settings are in /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf
<l2tp> martian, ok, I've turned off N-mode on wifi as described in topic on your link
<l2tp> but I've still growing Invalid misc
<jazzkutya> 12.04 lts server, installing right now. installation stops at menu "Configuring package manager". drops back to menu when trying to do this step. on alt-f4 i have this: INFO: Menu item 'apt-setup-udeb' succeeded but requested to be left unconfigured.
<l2tp> It grows so quickly
<zyxon> martian: no such file exists and I swear that I didn't touch it. The background changes as expected if I use one of the built-in wallpapers
<uglyoldbob> so the linux-image-2.6.32-41-generic (2.6.32-41.89) fails to configure properly on ubuntu 10.04 becuase of a problem with update-grub. how should I fix this?
<Kyle__> How chan you install something that requires java (like scilab), with a non-default java?  I've got openjdk's java7 installed, but this install keeps wanting to install openjdk java 6
<Kyle__> s/chan/can
<rensvind_> how do I add new workspaces in ubuntu 12.04?
<Kyle__> rensvind_: I beleive it's in a control panel.  I'm on xfce4 here.  Holdon.
<jsaran> browser just staying waiting mode for loading yahoo sites and some more sites , what will be the problem
<openbees> windows is better than linux ... windows ROCKS !!!
<imbezol> MrFaggotson: lots of info from googling but.. seems people have had success making a small /boot partition with ext3, and then / on xfs
<rensvind_> Kyle__,  No its not
<subb1> hello all !
<duckx> how do i go about managing my apache and dns configurations?
<openbees> unity sucks ... windows rocks !!
<Kyle__> rensvind_: You're right. I just opened my laptop to check!
<KM0201> ..
<imbezol> duckx: do you have specific questions about it?
<Myrtti> openbees: did you have a Ubuntu support question or problem?
<imbezol> duckx: myself i use vim.. but there are lots of ways
<martian> duckx: you edit your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/* settingsd
<jsaran> browser stays in waiting mode in ubuntu 12.04 LTS any help
<MrFaggotson> imbezol: Oh, yes! How could have I forgotten about that idea!
<duckx> currently i have a vps with ubuntu installed and i want to migrate a few websites over.. but im not sure if there is already a tool to manage all the dns and apache configurations.. i know how to do it manually already but that just takes too long
<Kyle__> rensvind_: Now I recall something about an extra control panel to install...lemmie think.
<sayed> hi
<jazzkutya> Hi there
<jazzkutya> 12.04 lts server, installing right now. installation stops at menu "Configuring package manager". drops back to menu when trying to do this step. on alt-f4 i have this: INFO: Menu item 'apt-setup-udeb' succeeded but requested to be left unconfigured.
<MrFaggotson> imbezol: I'm guessing a gig will be plenty for it.
<csgeek> how do I get a taskbar in unity?  ie.  when pidgin is closed usually it gets minimized to the task bar... (using pidgin as an example )
<duckx> it would be nice to have a tool that cna just set everything up for me and create the directories of where the sites would reside.. like how cpanel does it
<imbezol> MrFaggotson: 100 megs would probably be lots
<sayed> any egyptian girl for chat
<martian> duckx: there may be some third party tools to do so, but there is not such a tool built in to ubuntu
<MrFaggotson> imbezol: Oh, cool.
<subb1> I have: 12.04 installed. Ati mobility radeon 5350 madison graphic chipset. I installed the prop driver from http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run . Now I am not able to adjust my screen brightness from 'settings'. I move the slidebar to decrease it, but no change to brightness level. Please help !
<imbezol> MrFaggotson: hmm.. actually looking at my own it's 135 megs in size
<duckx> what would i be looking for ?
<imbezol> MrFaggotson: 250 would be safe for space during upgrades and such
<subb1> I have toshiba satellite laptop.
<proka> Hey guys. Does anyone know if there is a way of using Skype on Pidgin without the Skype program running?
<martian> duckx: I dunoh. google for "magically do work for me" ;)
<rensvind_> Kyle__, Please tell me if you find out, I cant find the settings :(
<jsaran> yahoo like some sites are not loading in ubuntu 12.04 any helps pls
<MrFaggotson> imbezol: Will make it that.
<duckx> yea its  called cpanel
<Kyle__> rensvind_: No problem.
<duckx> how about webmin.. anyone used tat before ?
<subb1> jsaran, only some sites are not being resolved on your browser?
<imbezol> duckx: i've used it but find i'd rather do it by command line where i can script things and don't have to troubleshoot why certain things aren't behaving in webmin like i expect them to
<martian> subb1: I was trying to help him earlier. He is able to telnet to yahoo.com on port 80 and connect, but issuing "get /" returns nothing he says.
<llutz> !webmin | duckx
<ubottu> duckx: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<imbezol> duckx: and last i looked, webmin didn't have much in the way of tools to assist with a migration
<MrFaggotson> imbezol: Yep, seems to allow me to install it just fine now.
<duckx> imbezol, how do u manage say 10 sites.. u'll have to mess with vhost files and apache config files no ?
<imbezol> MrFaggotson: cool
<qkslvrwolf> Is there a known way to get ubuntu 12.04, running in KVM, to shutdown on APCI calls without the 60 second timeout?
<antnash> Hey guys. Can anyone point me to a way to find out why I'm only getting audio through the left on my nvidia gt 520?
<qkslvrwolf> I've set everything I can find inside of dconf-edit
<subb1> martian, well if he is able to telnet to yahoo.com, then dns resolution works fine. he needs to provide more info then..
<imbezol> duckx: you'd have a separate file for each site..
<martian> duckx: once you get it set up, it's not that much work IMO, but then again I'm not having outside parties ftping in or anything. I just create a new directory, copy the sites-available config file from another one, and change a few lines.
<imbezol> duckx: then you can just move the file in or out of the sites-enabled dir
<Kyle__> rensvind_: Well the program I was thinking of is myunity, and it doesn't do what you want.  Sorry :/
<rensvind_> Kyle__, ok
<duckx> what about the /etc/hosts ?
<duckx> u have to modify that too no ?
<imbezol> duckx: no
<duckx> just the apache2/sites-available folder only ?
<HowardTheDuck> hey suckers
<tibrox> I can login to ubuntu 12.04 as a guest, but my own user login causes X to crash and return me to the login screen.   What can I do to restore the gui on my own user?
<imbezol> duckx: pretty much. you could have a file that is a virtualhost definition for the site, and toss it in the dir
<martian> duckx: no, the domain doesn't have to be in the hosts file. Your dns server just has to point that domain to your IP and then in the site config you specify the 'ServerName'
<imbezol> duckx: then run an "apache2ctl configtest" to verify the syntax is good, then "apache2ctl graceful" to activate it
<imbezol> duckx: you would have taken care of DNS separately though
<Dr_willis> rensvind_,  i recall the webupd8 blog site having some mention of changeing the # of workspaces.  i forget what artical.
<gregbair123> hello
<martian> hi
<rensvind_> Kyle__,   myunity actually has a setting for this,  and it has the setting i put in with gconftool, but its not working. I will try to reboot..
<Dr_willis> Kyle__,  Myunity worked for me just now. got a 3x3 desktop going.
<dury> hi there again dudes :)
<dury> keeping all right ?
<martian> dury: we are all women here.
<dury> hahahaha
<Dr_willis> even thebots are women
<Kyle__> Dr_willis: Humm.  11.10 or 12.04?  My 12.04 laptop it didn't offer the option for me.
<dury> good on you martian .-)
<Dr_willis> Kyle__,  12.04 - in myunity, under the 'Desktop' tab. sliders at the bottom for the # of rows/colums
<Dr_willis> even has the 'add a show desktop button' that i see asked about in here about once a day
<Kyle__> Dr_willis: Ooh I see.  Heh.  It doesn't let me change it because I'm in unity-2d.  I wonder why on earth there would be a difference?
<Dr_willis> unity2d is a totally differnt wm, and differnt settings, since it is 2 differnt  desktops basically.
<jazzkutya> 12.04 lts server, installing right now. installation stops at "Configuring package manager". drops back to menu when trying to do this step. on alt-f4 i have this: INFO: Menu item 'apt-setup-udeb' succeeded but requested to be left unconfigured. Please help
<Dr_willis> but Unity2d i hear is going bye-bye in the next release.
<Kyle__> Dr_willis: How do you switch between them?  Some GUI thing, or apt-get remove && apt-get install?
<Dr_willis> Kyle__,  select the one you want at the Login screen
<subb1> any help guys?
<Kyle__> Dr_willis: So sective black magic hu?
<kelvinella> does anyone know how to convert avi to mp4 in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Kyle__,  there in the sessions menu.. like linux has used for years. ;)
<dury> have some VHS tapes... want to transfer to computer... which hard device and soft application are suitable?
<Dr_willis> kelvinella,  winff, mencoder, arista, ffmpeg...
<Kyle__> kelvinella: There are many ways, but the easiest way to do it where you know you'll get a good output is handbrake.
<DocPlatypus> Okay, anyone here who remembers my font problem from last night... I found an ugly workaround. I copied the Liberation font files to my .fonts directory, and they now show up. Am I asking for trouble with this or can I just leave it as is?
<Dr_willis> kelvinella,  a avi file could be  using the mpeg codec.. and allready be a mp4 ;)
<Kyle__> Dr_willis: black magick mouse clicks.
<tibrox> how can I get root?  My stupid stupid stupid guest account isn't part of sudoers!
<DocPlatypus> dury: if you can find one, a 1394 DV-analog bridge, a 1394 card, and dvgrab and/or kino
<duckx> what are people's thoughts on ubuntu vs gentoo ? one of my friends keep insisting i install gentoo instead
<kelvinella> ffmpeg doesnt work
<tibrox> it's bloody useless.  How can I fix my machine when it's read-only
<kelvinella> nor winff
<kelvinella> let me try handbrake
<Kyle__> trapni: That's because it's a guest account.
<tibrox> how can I fix my machine when my sudo account can't login?
<kelvinella> how to install handbrake?  i am on ubuntu10.10
<kelvinella> does avidemux work?
<Kyle__> kelvinella: Go to the handbrake page, they've got a ppa, and instructions on how to install.
<lorddelta> Um, this might not be the best place to ask, so perhaps you could at least point me elsewhere; I have a problem with pulseaudio and speech-dispatcher. Speech dispatcher, when it has been starting itself as a service, hogs the pulseaudio process, meaning that I, the user, can not access any hardware sound...this means that I cannot run pulseaudio and speech-dispatcher at the moment. This can be remedied by removing speech-dispatcher, or stopping
<Industrial> I have installed XFCE and GNOME(3). What command do I use to completely remove those and all packages that came with them otherwise not required on the system?
<dury> DocPlatypus: how's that?
<Dr_willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Industrial> ty
<Dr_willis> kelvinella,  winff definatly works  here on 12.04
<Kyle__> Dr_willis: The problem is unity is that with blending, the launcher-bar looks pee-yellow with my background picture.
<DocPlatypus> dury: if not, I think you can pretty much grab any USB analog video converter that complies to the device class and use that
<DocPlatypus> dury: not sure which software, though
<kelvinella> i cant convert anything in winff
<Dr_willis> Kyle__,  you can change the transparancy level of the launcher bar,
<Dr_willis> kelvinella,  i used winff to convert some 300+ videos last week...
<Dr_willis> arista is also a very good app.
<Kyle__> Oh this is too hard, whine whine whine, going back to osx </sarcasm>
<Bertrand_> Hello there, guys, girls...
<Bertrand_> Good afternoon.
<Arney> Hey. Anyone have experience configuring samba printer shares? Authenticating works on folders, but not printers... wtf?
<Dr_willis> Arney,  i recall ages ago setting up printers where 'guest' could print to them.
<Dr_willis> Arney,  as a work around.
<Kyle__> Arney: Are you sharing all printers automatically, or sharing them one by one like you do the folders?
<Dr_willis> but my printers now are all networked by theirselfs. ;)
<Arney> Even that won't work... even public = yes won't work.
<Bertrand_> Can some good soul tell me if I can change the size of existent partitions with fdisk (or cfkisk)?
<Arney> all auto... it shows up on clients.
<Arney> But no one can authenticate a job.
<Dr_willis> Bertrand_,  you want to keep the data?
<Bertrand_> Dr_willis Yes, I want to.
<Dr_willis> Bertrand_,  then use gparted. not fdisk or  cfdisk
<Kyle__> Arney: I've experience doing it, but honestly windows can print to IPP printers, so I've not done it in ages.  I point windows to cups and tell it to use the generic color imagesetter drivers (comes with allversions of windows), and be happy.
<Kyle__> Arney: Try sharing a printer explicitly, you should be able to set the permissions on that share then.
<Arney> Kyle__:  thanks for the tip.
<Bertrand_> Yes, Dr_willis: Thing is I don't have gparted here, and my conection is 48kbps... I would take hours and hours to download it.
<kelvinella> Dr_willis, how?
<kelvinella> Dr_willis, i am on ubuntu 10.10
<tibrox> why can't I su to my account from guest?
<Dr_willis> Bertrand_,   fdisk and cfdisk does NOT keep existing data. there is the parted command line  tool.. but  ive never used it.
<Dr_willis> kelvinella,  ive not used 10.10 in ages. I recall once having to set winff to use 'xterm -e' as its output terminal.   for somereason its default settings  were not set correctly
<taher> hello there
<Bertrand_> I was thinkin on using resize2fs, Dr_willis.
<Kyle__> tibrox: A) debian and debian descendents (like ubuntu) don't su, as root has no password.  They "sudo su -" or "sudo bash".  B) guest accounts are prohibited from gaining control of the system by default
<tibrox> su is linux for "switch user", no?
<Kyle__> tibrox: Add a normal user, make sure it's a member of sudo or admin.
<Dr_willis> kelvinella,  i recall having to change the 'terminal to run winff in' from   /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator    to 'xterm'   in some eralier releases of ubuntu.
<Kyle__> tibrox: Actually all unicies.  But su as a non-root user requires you enter a password.  No root password means you can't su to root as a non root user.
<tibrox> Kyle__, would love to.  I'm locked out of my machine by faulty X login (only guest gets in).  Everything else is "read-only".  Going mad here with work deadlines looming
<taher> i want to enable natting on my ubuntu server to allow other machiene in my LAN to connect to the internet ..... can any one help ,,, i tried many times .. bit i failed to do it
<Dr_willis> tibrox,  what happens when users try to login?
<Kyle__> tibrox: Did you install ssh (openssh-server)?  Ssh in
<Dr_willis> theres the consoles also. :)
<tibrox> Dr_willis, the guest gets in with no problem.  The console is useless with no permissions
<taher> hay guys can anyone help please
<taher> i want to enable natting on my ubuntu server to allow other machiene in my LAN to connect to the internet ..... can any one help ,,, i tried many times .. bit i failed to do it
<Dr_willis> tibrox,  but a user can login to the console?
<tibrox> Dr_willis, with su?
<tibrox> login?
<tibrox> hang on
<Dr_willis> tibrox,  no... at the LOGIN: prompt
<rensvind_> How come system settings details say I use VESA:Turks while I have the proprietary fglrx driver installed and the module is loaded?
<tibrox> Dr_willis, I get a gui login screen
<Dr_willis> tibrox,  go to the CONSOLE - alt-ctrl-f1 and see if your user can login there.
<tibrox> dropping to root is fail too
<tibrox> ah so
 * Dr_willis is not sure what 'dropping to root' means. ;)
<tibrox> awesomess.  I'm in
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<]grimm[> I upgraded to 12.04 from 11.10 on couple of machines but seem to be unable to run gnome-fallback without unity also launching.  The problem seems to have fixed itself on one machine but not the other.  Is there a way to keep unity from launching when I'm in fallback mode?
<kelvinella> Dr_willis, i successfully convert them using avidemux
<antnash> Hey guys. I'm running speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -D hw:0,7 which points to my NVIDIA GT520 hdmi audio and I'm getting left channel fine, but nothing from the right. Anyone know why this might be?
<Dr_willis> tibrox,  so what happens when your user tries to login  to X from the lightdm screen?
<tibrox> Dr_willis, I have to remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<Dr_willis> tibrox,  you can remiove that via the console ;) not sure  why you need to.. but if you say so...
<tibrox> Dr_willis, yeah I tried.  Seems that there's an instance of X running already :S
<windbuntu> is thier an effects option in 12.04, one that can be turned off or turned down to make 12.05 run faster? i am using it just as it installs by default?
<SuperMiguel> whats the difference between ubuntu minimal install and server install??????
<windbuntu> i typed in speed,performance, effects and many other words into the search bar and have come up with nothing?
<DJones> !minimal | SuperMiguel
<ubottu> SuperMiguel: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DJones> SuperMiguel: Thats probably the main difference - downloading packages, rather than having the majority on the install cd like the alternate cd
<taher> i want to enable natting on my ubuntu server to allow other machiene in my LAN to connect to the internet ..... can any one help ,,, i tried many times .. bit i failed to do it
<shaneo> hi guys how could i blacklist an indicator to now show in unity panel pithos has an icon and sound menu integration but i want to only show the sound menu option but need the indicator to load hidden or closing the application wont minimize to panel it just closes
<Monigote> hijos de puta
<Monigote> con amor
<Monigote> :D
<qak> taher: what do you use to connect to the internet? perhaps you could use your modem / router to do nat for the whole network?
<llutz> taher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Monigote> aaa
<Monigote> ok
<Monigote> ok
<FloodBot1> Monigote: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Monigote> * El topic para #ubuntu es Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 8.04 LTS (server only), 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10 and 12.04 LTS.
<Monigote> * Topic para #ubuntu definido por tsimpson en Thu Apr 26 19:59:42 2012
<Monigote> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<Monigote> * #ubuntu :http://www.ubuntu.com
<Monigote> * Bry8Star (~Bry8Star@gateway/tor-sasl/bry8star) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Monigote: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zyxon> Hi, the background of lightdm (unity greeter) does not match my wallpaper on 12.04. Why is that so (it does change for other user accounts)?
<trism> shaneo: look in the pithos preferences, I see an option: Show notification area icon, unchecking that should hide the indicator you don't want
<shaneo> trism, yes but like i said doing sound will not allow me to close to the sound indicator it closes the app that why i need it to run hidden
<shaneo> *doing so
<shaneo> *sound menu
<trism> shaneo: on, I see, you probably can't do that
<rensvind_> Does ubuntu automaticly run unity3d when 3d driver is actived? I seem to run unity2d, and I think I now have 3d configured but still unity2d is running?
<Monigote> i saw
<Monigote> Monigote
<JasonGriffee> I have v12.04, how do I force my laptop's resolution onto my 1080p HDTV via VGA?
<DJones> Monigote: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? This is a support only channel and not for general chat
<Monigote> Sapin coñeichon
<lorddelta> JasonGriffee: I'd check that's even possible.
<lorddelta> JasonGriffee: VGA might not be able to do 1080p
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'm using Precise on a live usb, trying to see if I can get it to recognize my wlan chip it's broadcom 43225. the  weird thing is proprietary drivers are enabled and yet I can't make a connection
<JasonGriffee> lorddelta, I think I did it on another computer, but I don't want to mess with xorg again.
<lorddelta> JasonGriffee: Hmm, nvm it can: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QXGA
<lorddelta> A hint at least
<Monigote> your buys dogs
<jazzkutya> how to install grub on ubuntu install when /boot is raid1?
<bennypr0fane> http://pastebin.com/xAPWUSEf
<bennypr0fane> this is output from lshw -C nework
<alusion> What are some of the better surveillance options with Ubuntu ?
<lorddelta> JasonGriffee: Anyways assuming that your monitor can support 1080p through the cable, you should just be able to open up the display properities, like in Windows...are you running nvidia?
<JasonGriffee> lorddelta, I already have the tv, I just have to have ubuntu programed to do it.
<bennypr0fane> oooh I forgot to paste some
<JasonGriffee> lorddelta, no it's just the cheap intel onboard
<Monigote> asshole
<MonkeyDust> Monigote  language
<llutz> !ops | Monigote
<ubottu> Monigote: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Monigote> hola
<armando_> olaaaaa
<armando_> qe taal
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Boohbah> llutz: was that really an emergency?
<bennypr0fane> ok, here it is: http://pastebin.com/mmLRHAyJ it just seems to be disabled for some reason
<llutz> Boohbah: how else do you want to get rid of that trolling idiot
<bennypr0fane> Anyone happen to know a command for ENabling it?
<ZaNeIuM> anyone have working sound with a Zotac itx-t-u mb (atom D525) out the hdmi?
<rensvind_> I can not seem to get unity3d running, only unity2d.   why?
<neokya> Hello everyone. I ran into trouble after installing from source. How can I uninstall? PS. I am still new to Linux world
<nombalion> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<motz> I rebooted and all the files of my user have disappeared. How can it be?
<zyxon> hi, is there a way to disable the automatic home folder encryption?
<Dr_willis> neokya,  normally you can do a 'sudo make uninstall' in the soruce directory.. if not.. well you figure what it installed where and remove it..
<Kyle__> neokya: Some sources have an uninstall target.  As root, cd into the source directory you ran make install from.  There, run make uninstall.  If it works, you're good.
<gnubie> bennypr0fane>  did you look in system setting > additional hardware drivers?
<Kyle__> Dr_willis: I hear an echo a few seconds before I say things.
<bennypr0fane> gnubie yes. add. drivers enabled
<n-iCe>  I'm having trouble with Ubuntu not correctly detecting a keyboard that I login remotely with
<n-iCe> is there a way to do some kind of detection after the login from the command line?
<n-iCe>  i.e. some xkb sort of reconfigure? This is a bluetooth tablet keyboard
<Kyle__> n-iCe: You need to look up how to add the keyboard for all users/the whole system.  It's probably just configured for your user.  How you do it, I don't know.
<imdea> Hi, i am running ubuntu 10.04, is it possible to upgrade it to 12.04? and if so, how?
<raphaelle> hello @ll, I'm upgrading to Lubuntu  11.04 to 12.04 but it seems to run  in the background : no screen message, only a 70-80% "precise" process seen on task monitor. How can I control what's happening there ?
<neokya> Hello everyone. I ran into trouble after installing from source. How can I uninstall? PS. I am still new to Linux world
<ruli> raphaelle: how did you upgrade
<ruli> neokya: how did you install
<n-iCe> Kyle__: that is a good thought, you wouldn't happen to know where per user keyboard "definitions" reside in Ubuntu by any chance?  non-xorg.conf I mean....
<MonkeyDust> neokya  what did you install from source and why, if you're new?
<raphaelle> ruli, I just pushed the button on my upgrade monitor...
<neokya> I needed nodejs 0.6.15 which is not on ubuntu
<ruli> raphaelle: you might look for the lubuntu channel cause i dont know what youre talking about
<haxxpop> do you know how to find the task a package live in ?
<neokya> MonkeyDust: So, I had to use source. Sorry, I didn't have choice.
<raphaelle> ruli: sorry, I meant update-notifier
<Monigote> hola
<neokya> ruli: I used github repo
<MonkeyDust> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): Node.js event-based server-side javascript engine. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.12~dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 663 kB, installed size 2415 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; armel; armhf)
<DJones> imdea: Instructions to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 are detailed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Upgrade_from_11.10_to_12.04_LTS_and_10.04_LTS_to_12.04_LTS
<Kyle__> n-iCe: I'm guessing there's a directory in /etc for the bluetooth stack.  Look for something that says blue bt etc.  Not sure which stack ubuntu is using now..  The config files usually have a bunch of data in the comments.  May even tell you right in there what to do.
<ruli> neokya: that doesnt tell me anything but if you did make install somewhere in there, try make uninstall and hope the developer imlemented it. if that doesnt work, you can make install with 'checkinstall' the program to create a .deb from source, then dpkg -r the .deb
<neokya> I took help from this guide to install nodejs on ubuntu http://howtonode.org/how-to-install-nodejs
<tibrox> Dr_willis,  Kyle__ : thanks for your help!  I managed to login and purge nvidia and delete ~/.Xauthority (there was a lock).  Everything is sweetness and my wife won't divorce me anymore :)
<ruli> raphaelle: so you didnt get a guy anywhere in the entire process?
<cordoval> rats my ubuntu is burning
<cordoval> lorddelta: aux
<raphaelle> ruli : nope,   " upgrade monitor" disapeared once I clicked on "upgrade to 12.04", and now "precise" is running in the background, that's all
<cordoval> i have tried many things it shows up i have 295.40
<paul_> just moved from 11.10 to 12.4 like Rhythmbox but when I insert an audio CD Banshee launches and dies. How to associate associate audio CD with RB?
<cordoval> version of nvidia driver
<cordoval> man this is crap
<cordoval> sorry i hardly troll but this is exacerbating everything i don't know how to solve this
<cordoval> should i just go and buy an air can and flush it?
<cordoval> i mean even for no graphics stuff this is hell
<cordoval> tell me please ubuntu can't be that bad
<ruli> raphaelle: thats really strange. you're screwed basically.strace it and see if it's reading files or something. otherwise tail -f /var/log/dpkg.log and see if it's installing packages or something. otherwise look around the screen for your disappeared window
<lorddelta> cordoval: I won't advise against that...why is this laptop old or something? Btw, those drivers look out of date...
<lorddelta> Mine are 295.49
<cordoval> this  is an asus g73jw
<cordoval> it is supposed to be cutting edge
<freshone0> how can one go into casual chat rooms
<ruli> cordoval: if you're using the 'stable' nvidia driver from ubuntu, don't. it's crap. update nvidia it's broken for older cards
<ruli> freshone0: type /list
<LjL> don't type /list
<LjL> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<raphaelle> ruli: my sceen is not that big :-) I 'll check at your suggestions
<cordoval> crap i have nvidia geoforce gtx 440M with 1.5 GB RAM
<lorddelta> cordoval: try apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<sunbird> any evolution users here? my evolution will not delete messages. every time i try, it freezes. i've tried purging and reinstalling, and creating new account, same problem. didn't have this issue on same hardware and same email server under 10.04.
<sunbird> this is 12.04amd64
<cordoval> lorddelta: i have tried that one should i purge with some command first?
<freshone0> type /list
<cordoval> apt-get install nvidia-current-updates ?
<freshone0> ruli pls help i am new to this
<cordoval> Unpacking nvidia-current-updates (from .../nvidia-current-updates_295.40-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<neokya> Seems only solution is make uninstall
<cordoval> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 17 not upgraded.
<freshone0> alis
<LjL> freshone0: try #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic for "casual" chatroom. /join #either
<cordoval> lorddelta: please aux
<ruli> freshone0: what irc program are you using
<cordoval> help me here please i will give you all the info
<cordoval> lorddelta: before i go to buy canned air
<freshone0> how does one see that?
<freshone0> #defocus
<LjL> freshone0: /join #defocus
<Ravenslock> Hi, is there an over-write mode in the Nano Text editor like the Replace mode in Vim?
<lorddelta> cordoval: aux? sorry, not sure what you mean. Let me know how the install goes. I'm not sure about the versioning on the dpkg...
<freshone0> hi
<cordoval> lorddelta: https://gist.github.com/9397a23e033feef2e58d
<freshone0> join / #ubuntu- offtopic
<cordoval> DEBUG:Failure to match ASUSTeK Computer Inc. with Dell Inc.
<LjL> freshone0: uh, seriously, it's not hard
<LjL> reh/join #name
<LjL> freshone0: /join #name
<lorddelta> cordoval: don't worry
<lorddelta> cordoval: happened to me too
<cordoval> lorddelta: ok please tell me how to fix this
<freshone0> thanks
<freshone0> done
<cordoval> should i go for the canned air? i guess no you have a better solution
<raphaelle> ruli : this is my strace -p upon precise : pretty busy indeed, with a lot of "no such file or directory", see http://pastebin.com/ABmyft0a
<lorddelta> cordoval: sadly I don't believe I have a better solution for you at the moment...sorry.
<lorddelta> before you go for the canned air I'd suggest logging out and in one last time to see if it fixed anything.
<fl1bbl3> anyone know if svn 1.7.5 package is imminent?
<ruli> raphaelle: the no such file or directory spam is normal. you're more looking for whether it's a constant flow of spam. check the dpkg.log next
<gnubie> bennypr0fane>  I can take you through what i needed to do to get my bcm4311 working. I think it will work for you also.
<cgtdk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981885 Does anyone know anything about the issue described in this post?
<cordoval> lorddelta: i mean after that install i should reboot right?
<cordoval> what version should i have
<zach2825> yes
<cordoval> and what version do you have again? lorddelta
<cordoval> zach2825:
<cordoval> ?
<lorddelta> cordoval: 295.49, linux-x86_64
<lorddelta> And yes.
<zach2825> sorry i ment to type that in the messanger
<cordoval> is there anything that can ensure me i have the right version of the driver? oh hmm and i have 295.49
<lorddelta> After that package installs, you should restart
<cordoval> sorry you have
<cordoval> oh ok
<cordoval> rebooting
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monohedron> does anybody use the cube in compiz/
<monohedron> ?
<trism> fl1bbl3: probably not, bug 949143 , still not in debian yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949143 in subversion (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] Provide Subversion 1.7.x in the Ubuntu Software Repo" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949143
<ruli> raphaelle: anyway if it's a busy process you can either wait it out and monitor the strace spam or you can probably more or less safely kill it and do dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install to try to finish the upgrade process if that's what it's apaprently secretly trying to do
<vlt> Hello. How can I edit the Icons on the launcher bar for the guet account?
<fl1bbl3> thanks trism
<vlt> And how to set the audio device used in the guest account?
<ruli> raphaelle: frankly ubuntu devs don't suprise me any more, a hidden gui might be expected behavior nowadays
<raphaelle> ruli : I would say nothing happens, time here is 21.43 and nothing happens since 07.05... see http://pastebin.com/5k4Wkzr0
<bennypr0fane> gnubie thanks, does it involve block sta modules and reinstalling legacy drivers?
<quiiskoper_eSSp> monigote
<quiiskoper_eSSp> monigotw
<bennypr0fane> it appears my firmware is missing
<raphaelle> ruli, I'll do what you said  (kill it and do dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install)
<ruli> raphaelle: stopped on libc-bin...well ......just pray you didnt get a libc upgrade failure like i did it's a huge pain in the ass to fix
<whiskers75> what is the command to look up your own IP?
<vlt> whiskers75: ifconfig
<whiskers75> thanks!
<krababbel> whiskers75: ip addr would be the new version
<gnubie> bennypr0fane>  in synaptic uncheck bcmwl-kernal source, check b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43- installer then run apply.  then sudo edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and un blacklist bcm 43xx. and reboot.
<whiskers75> from the kernel sources (git), when i compile, i get an error when building modules, what is wrong?
<cordoval> lorddelta: back
<cordoval> i get a popup warning on nvidia server settings
<lorddelta> cordoval: any better?
<Dan39> anyone know if the KDE/kwin over NX problems have been fixed in 12.04? im runnin the old packages from 11.10, but it is becoming pain installing other stuff since apt-get keeps yelling at my because of broken dependency crap
<cordoval> it looks like now i don't have driver
<kinenkaya> anyone running ubuntu in hyper-v who can tell me where i might start troubleshooting authorization scope errors?
<cordoval> you do not appear to be using NVIDIA X driver, please edit your X configuration file and restart the X server
<zvacet> I  reinstalled 12.04 and now autohide doesn´ work it doesn´t hide when I start app
<cordoval> lorddelta: do you know how to solve this new error?
<bennypr0fane> gnubie by synaptic you mean Ub.Software Center?
<lorddelta> pastebin the output of dpkg -l 'nvidia-*'
<zach2825> TIP!!! hey for anyone out there changing stuff in there /etc/ directory there is a program you should install its called etckeeper
<cordoval> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<zvacet> bennypr0fane:  he means synaptic install it from terminal sudo apt-get install synaptic
<zach2825> etckeeper creates a "bazzar" repo in you etc dir and does versioning for you changes
<ruli> raphaelle: so what happend after killing etc
<cordoval> lorddelta: https://gist.github.com/590f9dbac133072dc3a6
<whiskers75> bump
<bennypr0fane> zach2825 what kind of a tip is that supposed to be
<gnubie> bennypr0fane>  Let me look in the sc I did it from synaptic which I installed from the center
<eutheria> i am thinking about getting an alienware laptop, it seems to come with this killer wireless-n 1103 wifi card, has anyone had one of these working before?
<numb95> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<numb95> ff!
<bennypr0fane> oooff it's super noisy in here
<zach2825> i use it alot.. but, i see that people in here are changing settings alot and if they "biff" something then they can just undo what they did easily with this program
<gnubie> bennypr0fane>  Looks like you can do it from the software center
<bennypr0fane> gnubie the sc?
<ruli> Dan39: apt-get -f install
<lorddelta> cordoval: looks like you're missing a couple packages...
<lorddelta> hang on
<gnubie> bennypr0fane>  search bcm in the software center
<raphaelle> ruli : my PC breathes now ! CPU calmed down and so did the ventilation. dpkg did not propose anything so I switched to apt-get upgrade that seems to work fine at the moment.
<Dan39> ruli: yea but it wanted to change the packages ive installed to fix KDE problems
<bennypr0fane> gnubie under "installed", right?
<cordoval> lorddelta: ok i am here take your time, btw what are your temperatures now? just want to see also what is possible ?
<cordoval> in C
<Dan39> thats not the problem
<lorddelta> I'm running 55,50 on average, I run a 9600 GM
<Dan39> the problem is kwin crashing when run over NX
<ruli> raphaelle: also do apt-get dist-upgrade to be sure. the ubuntu devs arent the brightest crayons in the box, the missing gui seems like it was probably a use case they didnt account for when there is an upgrade probably of some kind
<Dan39> in 12.04
<ruli> Dan39: turn off compositing
<Dan39> hmmm
<ImTheDude> darn i just moved to a new apt and i cant get my wireless printer to work
<Dan39> thats a good idea ruli
<Dan39> ruli: you know if that actually works?
<ruli> *upgrade problem of some kind
<ruli> Dan39: nope
<whiskers75> im running a Toshiba Portege 4000, and it randomly freezes. i expect it to be ACPI because when this is off it works Ok
<cordoval> lorddelta: that is higher grade than my video card in my lappy right?
<lorddelta> cordoval: I don't believe so...
<raphaelle> ruli : do you mean after apt-get upgrade ? or should I stop apt-get upgrade to do apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<ruli> Dan39: if you're getting dependency problems though you're probably going to want to fix those foremost. i know that disabling compositing fixes display problems over xdmcp though
<lorddelta> 9600M GS sorry
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> when you start the ubuntu software center, doing a search for bcm should list install and not installed bcm plgs
<Dan39> i know what the dependency problems are, i created them by manually installed a bunch of packages from 11.10
<Dan39> so that i could use KDE over NX
<vlt> Hello. Can I install a package with apt or aptitude without running the program? (In a chroot environment, for example.)
<Dan39> hold on ill link you
<ruli> raphaelle: before or after. doesn't really matter. better to do it before, but worse case scenario is you just upgrade oneeric or whatever, then re-upgrade precise. since you're already in apt-get upgrade you'll basically have to finish anyway
<Dan39> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libx11/+bug/985202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 985202 in libx11 (Ubuntu) "libx11 causes kwin to crash on login (over NX protocol)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dan39> if you read the comments i installed the packages that one guy recomended to stop the crashing
<whiskers75> vlt: er... why?
<bennypr0fane> gnubie do you know if I need to reboot before I can use the firmware?
<raphaelle> thanks ruli, I suppose I'm getting the right distro anyway : "Réception de : 750 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe lxinput i386 0.3.1-1ubuntu1 [63,2 kB]"
<ruli> Dan39: well #10 says he did fresh kubuntu 12.04 install and still has the bug so answer is probably know. i'd still disable compositing and check kde's monitor settings, make sure it outputs only to one monitor, not cloning. that can crash it.
<ruli> *not
<lorddelta> cordoval: try apt-get install nvida-173-modaliases nvidia-96-modaliases nvidia
<whiskers75> vlt: if you have the .deb file you can use dpkg -i (package-file)
<ruli> raphaelle: ok. at least something's happening
<cgtdk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981885 Does anyone know anything about the issue described in this post?
<lorddelta> cordoval: if neither of those work try the nvidia-185-modaliases
<cordoval> Package nvidia-96-modaliases is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cordoval> ok
<Orpheon> Can someone help me with this?
<Orpheon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981797
<cordoval> E: Unable to locate package nvida-185-modaliases
<gnubie> bennypr0fane>  you have uninstalled the one and installed the two I said to do?
<cordoval> i have 173
<cordoval> and 96
<whiskers75> Orpheon: please just paste the question here - dont want to switch apps to check it out
<Orpheon> ok
<Orpheon> I've used wine for a very long time, and one of the things I've used it for was for a small game made in game maker which I like very much.
<Orpheon> Today, an update came through, wanting to update opengl. I accepted, and restarted the system as was required.
<Orpheon> Wine is now incapable of running that game (Which is 2d, btw). I tried running it in the console, with this output:http://pastebin.com/ckAS7G7z
<Orpheon> (The missing sound server is normal and on purpose. That is not the problem)
<Orpheon> I first went to the IRC, here is what I got from there:http://pastebin.com/uRd6q7G0
<Orpheon> OpenGL native works fine, my own programs in it had no problem running. I then found this: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/09/nvid...0-oneiric.html
<Orpheon> and followed it, because for some reason I didn't have nvidia-current.
<Orpheon> Didn't fix it.
<FloodBot1> Orpheon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lorddelta> cordoval: nvidia-185-modaliases
<bennypr0fane> gnubie not yet, but if I have to reboot before it takes effect, it doesn't make sense, bc I'm on a non-persistent live system
<DJones> Orpheon: I don't use wine, but have you asked that question in ##winehq, thats the main support channel for wine queries, you may get some help in there as well
<Orpheon> yes
<Orpheon> I have asked it there too
<Orpheon> with little success
<Kyle__> Orpheon: Wine links against openGL.  For awhile (don't know if it's still true) you couldn't even compile it from source without having it link to OpenGL.
<raphaelle> thanks a lot ruli for all your help, I think I'm on my way now thanks to you :-)
<raven> how to "grab" everything i cut out of an audio file with audacity with ctrl-x? any kind of ram-dump possible?
<lorddelta> cordoval: I don't actually have 185 installed, but i have 173 and 96 both installed, and my graphics work fine.
<ruli> raphaelle: no problem i'll be expecting my check in the mail
<vlt> whiskers75: I have an Ubuntu system in a chroot directory and want to install software there but without messing up my host system.
<Creeture> Anybody else noticed that chmod on lucid is broken? i.e. chmod 0700 won't remove the setgid bit on a directory?
<cordoval> lorddelta: https://gist.github.com/590f9dbac133072dc3a6
<Orpheon> Kyle_: And that means?
<Orpheon> It should be able to recognize OpenGL, no?
<bennypr0fane> gnubie I'm afraid I'll need to create a new usb-key with persistence first and then try again
<Kyle__> Orpheon: If wine doesn't like (or can't talk to) your openGL library, it won't run :(
<gnubie> bennypr0fane>  humm, not sure logging out and back in might work, but you don't want to do this all the time.
<vlt> whiskers75: Should I use apt’s download option and then run `dpkg -i` on every downloaded .deb?
<mongo> cordoval: what filesystem are you using?
<raven> how to "grab" everything i cut out of an audio file with audacity with ctrl-x? any kind of ram-dump possible?
<cordoval> mongo what do you mean?
<Orpheon> Kyle__: Any idea how to make it like my opengl?
<Kyle__> Orpheon: I once had a render farm running xvfb + wine + a win32 renderer, just to get it to work.
<Kyle__> Orpheon: DId you install wine via apt, or compile yourself?
<Orpheon> apt
<Orpheon> wine and opengl both used to work
<Orpheon> I just updated opengl via update manager
<mongo> cordoval: iirc suid requires an explicit removal of set gui/gid
<whiskers75> vlt: no you can use apt fron chroot : just cp /etc/sources.list /chrootplace/etc/ and do the same for /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf and run!
<mongo> cordoval: try g-s
<cordoval> mongo: and what does that mean?
<Kyle__> Orpheon: wait for an update then, or compile a wine from source :( Sadly that may be the only option, but folks in #wine or winehq or whatever it's called now may have a different solution.
<cordoval> No command 'g-s' found, did you mean:
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> make yourself a copy of the steps I outlined. You may need them at some point.
<mongo> cordoval: chmod g-s filename
<mongo> as an argument to chmod
<vlt> whiskers75: That doesn’t work. `aptitude install openssh-server` in the chroot tries to actually run the sshd :(
<Orpheon> Kyle__: Ok
<bennypr0fane> gnubie I did, but something's not clear to me:
<Orpheon> thank you
<Kyle__> Orpheon: If you compile from source, give it a suffix (./configure --help will tell you how), so you can immediately identifiy which is your version and which is ubuntu's.  Also, keep the whole source/build tree, so you can make uninstall if you want to get rid of it.
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> what?
<bennypr0fane> gnubie: "then sudo edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and un blacklist bcm 43xx. and reboot"
<Kyle__> Orpheon: Good luck :)
<cordoval> mongo: it does not output anything
<whiskers75> vlt: oh then yes do use apts download feature and install manually, then.
<bennypr0fane> what do you mean by "un blacklist"
<mongo> cordoval: from the man page "you can set (but  not  clear)  the bits with a numeric mode."
<mongo> cordoval: do an ls and see if it removed the set gid
<lorddelta> mongo, cordoval, are we still talking about his nvidia card?
<bennypr0fane> gnubie is that the actual command in term, or do I need to edit the file?
<cordoval> I don't know why he asked me for that filesystem
<cordoval> I am telling here that i have a problem with my nvidia driver version
<mongo> err sorry scroll missed I ment to talk to Creeture
<cordoval> grr
<mongo> err scroll + tab nick complete
<gnubie> bennypr0fane>right now  from a terminal do cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<whiskers75> vlt: and are you SURE you are actually chrooting...?
<Creeture> mongo: I just now read that in the docs. That's COMPLETELY broken by design. Doesn't match the rest of the *nix world.
<bennypr0fane> gnubie one thing I've tried before is: sudo echo "blacklist b43" > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf   , I got "permission denied"
<raven> how to "grab" everything i cut out of an audio file with audacity with ctrl-x? any kind of ram-dump possible?
<mongo> Creeture: well set uid/gid is bad anyway
<cordoval> raul782: hi
<cordoval> hey i am still struggling with ubuntu ultra high temperatures
<Creeture> mongo: Thus the desire to clear it with an explicit  mode.
<whiskers75> raven: paste into a new file
<cordoval> raul782: lorddelta is helping me because he had the same trouble
<gnubie> bennypr0fane>do you see blacklist bcm43xx  when you did the cat?
<raven> whiskers75 no it must be automatically because it would take two hours at least to paste this parts
<raul782> cordoval: hi, sounds great
<rensvind_> Kyle__, for future references,  my problem with not being able to add workspaces was due to running unity2d. Seems i got 2d by default on installation and when i installed 3d drivers it did not use the unity3d, I had to manually choose unity3d from the login-screen
<cordoval> raul782: do you know anything about this heating problems? nvidia drivers messed up?
<L3top> vlt you should be jailed... apt-get install WILL install to the chrooted environment, though you will want to loop mount dev, and mount proc, devpts, etc
<AK4> what?
<ubunanalyst> what do people think about canonical switching to openstack? http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/canonical-switches-to-openstack-for-ubuntu-linux-cloud/8875
<bennypr0fane> gnubie yes: http://pastebin.com/6jEUHCL5
<cordoval> raul782: he mentioned the regular average temps is 50 C and not 70-100C
<whiskers75> i never needed to loop mount when i installed stuff
<ruli> Dan39: either way you probably want to get back to dependency fixed system. it's generally a bad idea to mix distribution packages for just this reason
<bennypr0fane> gnubie line 35
<L3top> depends on what you install to be sure.
<Creeture> ubunanalyst: Don't care either way.
<mongo> ubunanalyst: openstack is a pain when all the important packackges are in universe and without upstart scripts
<AK4> whats the topic?
<whiskers75> AK4: try /topic
<Dan39> ruli: yes im aware :\
<gnubie> bennypr0fane>what you want to do as sudo is put a # in front blacklist bcm43xx line.  Plus the pkg changes I listed
<ruli> Dan39: oh well welcome to ubuntu. you're problems from now on will only increase :)
<Stroobach> evening everyone. i have an acer aspire 5336 and when i reboot or boot my backlight is set to 0. i have  a temp fix (sudo setpci -s 00:2.0 F4.B=5F) but it starts to get anoying to use a flashlight everytime.. any fixes? (ubuntu 12.04 x64)
<bennypr0fane> gnubie does that mean I need to edit a file, or enter I enter a commend in xterm?
<mongo> Creeture: looking through some old maillist archives it appears it was ment to prevent chmod breakign acls
<Stroobach> and btw. new to ubuntu
<vlt> whiskers75: Yes, sure, I’m chrooting.
<bennypr0fane> gnubie I don't know how edit a file "as sudo" > new concept to me
<Dan39> ruli: hahaha
<Creeture> mongo: You and I must be reading the same stuff.
<Dan39> i dont put ubuntu on my servers, dont worry :P
<cordoval> :'(
<Dan39> this is for friend
<DJones> Stroobach: Sounds like a similar problem to me on a HP laptop, this was how I got round it http://askubuntu.com/questions/79983/screen-brightness-resets-to-minimum-after-every-reboot
<lorddelta> cordoval: can you send me/pastbin your xorg.conf?
<mongo> Creeture: i want people to move to acls :)
 * Dan39 coughs *archlinux or debian*
<gnubie> bennypr0fane>try sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.conf/blacklist.conf
<lorddelta> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bennypr0fane> gnubie also I can't find firmware-b43-installer in repos
<whiskers75> Gigantic BUMP!!
<Stroobach> @DJones i will try that
<vlt> L3top: I know that all files will only be stored to the chroot “file system” but something in the `aptitude install` routine tries to stop and (re)start currently running processes (on the host system).
<DJones> Stroobach: It worked for me on 12.04
<vlt> whiskers75: I tried `aptitude download` but then all dependencies are missing. Is there a way to let apt resolve these?
<Creeture> mongo: Except for the fact that I use BSD variants, Linux, and Solaris regularly. There's something to be said about keeping to standards.
<mongo> bennypr0fane: make sure you have the multiverse enabled
<cordoval> lorddelta: https://gist.github.com/590f9dbac133072dc3a6
<whiskers75> vlt: use apt-get and show the error
<cordoval> lorddelta: can i pm some info?
<whiskers75> vlt: man apt-get for help
<L3top> vlt what processes? I mean... if you are dealing with mysql some tricks have to be done etc.
<lorddelta> cordoval: sure
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> hum it shows up in my ubuntu software center, 4 one down the list when I search for bcm
<bennypr0fane> gnubie blacklist.conf is empty   term says: (gedit:8399): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Missing callback called fullpath = /root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<vlt> L3top: Any processes. Like lightdm, apache, …
<L3top> vlt again... you will want to mount none -t sysfs /path/to/chroot/sys; mount none -t proc /path/to/chroot/proc
<L3top> prior to chroot
<whiskers75> bump; Running Ubuntu on a Toshiba Portege 4000 has random freezes - i suspect acpi. help please!!
<raven> whiskers75 no it must be automatically because it would take two hours at least to paste this parts
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> from a terminal do cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf did not show anything
<usuario> crvurnjurmc4uog
<whiskers75> raven: oh then dont know what to do
<L3top> I also mount -o bind /dev /path/to/chroot/dev; mount none -t devpts /path/to/chroot/dev/pts
<L3top> then chroot... then apt-get and unless you are dealing with mysql or something oddball, I doubt you will have issues
<mongo> lxc or vserver containers are easier than chroot
<gnubie> bennypr0fane>try sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf,  I had this wrong I fixed the line.
<Stroobach> another question.,. there are no aditional drivers to display.. any fixes for that (acer aspire 5336)
<L3top> there are no additional drivers for you Stroobach. You got it all.
<vlt> L3top: I’ll try that, thanks.
<bennypr0fane> gnubie ok done editing blacklist.conf
<fraterm> chrome and the built in proxy configuration widget for 12.04 are again failing me.
<bennypr0fane> gnubie but how do i make sure I got multiverse repo enabled in sC?
<Stroobach> that explains alot thx l3top
<bennypr0fane> can see an option for managing repos
<Dan39> i put packages on hold earlier, so now to fix just: echo "package install" | dpkg --set-selections?
<bennypr0fane> gnubie is it in a separate utility?
<L3top> np
 * L3top is in too many support chats atm lol
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> with the software center as your active window you should find an edit menu on the main task bar and it should have soucres as an selection
<Dan39> yep that works :) nvm
<raven> whiskers75 no it must be automatically because it would take two hours at least to paste this parts
<Windrunner> i installed Diablo 3 on ubuntu 12.04 but it has bug and need it to run under older version will installing OS alongside help will i have rights to execute software installed on 12.04
<vlt> L3top: No difference. I mounted sysfs and prov to the chroot, chrooted and ran `apt-get install apache2`. Now I got a running apache process on the system o_O.
<vlt> L3top: How to prevent this?
<qak> anyone know what pkg(s) allow Ubuntu music players (mpd, rhythmbox) to decode m4a, which isn't available (afaik) under Debian?
<vlt> I only want it to _install_, not actually run anything.
<vlt> L3top: s/prov/proc
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> with the software center as your active window you should find an edit menu on the main task bar and it should have sources as an selection
<L3top> vlt: can you please paste the output? And stopping apache2 on the host might be helpful.
<qak> ldd `which rhythmbox ` | wc -l   ..... 107
<bennypr0fane> gnubie multiverse wasn't enabled. I checked the box now, but that pkg is still not in the list
<bennypr0fane> gnubie do i need to do anything else to make the repo available?
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> let me check my source list
<bennypr0fane> gnubie I mean will it be available if I just check the lil' checkbox?
<arooni-mobile> generally accepted opinion on using ext4 versus ext3 on a ubuntu production server enviornment?
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> my sources have all on the ubuntu tab checked  and on the other tab I have Concanical patners and independent checked
<Guest1522> ;
<mongo> arooni-mobile: ext4 boots a heck of a lot faster, I see no reason to use ext3 these days
<Guest54652> alguien de chile?
<vlt> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/993058/   What is stopping apache2 on the host helpful for?
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> you need to run sudo apt-get update if you change the sources
<bennypr0fane> gnubie: ha I found the s***er
<best__> cvb
<bennypr0fane> gnubie apt-get update was somehow blocked because I had a duplicate in the sources
<L3top> that looks like it installed to me vlt.
<bennypr0fane> gnubie still a duplicate it's weird: W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120425)/ precise/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%2012.04%20LTS%20%5fPrecise%20Pangolin%5f%20-%20Release%20amd64%20(20120425)_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> did not know it would let you set a duplicate source
<vlt> L3top: Have you seen line 54?
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> uncheck the cdrom as a source?
<fraterm> whats a good app to clean up / manage /etc/apt/sources.list?
<vlt> L3top: I don’t want it to run an apache process. Just install.
<fraterm> I have to clear up some errors with index files failing to download
<fraterm> and an odd dialog box with multilingual text that seems to be related to adobe acroread fonts.
<Suse99> welcome
<Suse99> i 'am italein
<L3top> vlt that sock failure happens because apache is already running on the host (which is what stopping it would help with, though they would both compete and I expect you would want to background the process if you wanted it run... which you dont). That installed, it simply couldnt bind to the sock. There is nothing to fix there.
<Rescatux> do not know how to use the utility grub / install
<L3top> exit the chroot environment and however you plan to normally run it... should have appache vlt
<L3top> vlt: unmount all that stuff you mounted btw
<raven> whiskers75 no it must be automatically because it would take two hours at least to paste this parts
<Rescatux> I recorded the image of Rescatux, I am about to use it and when I run I get rescapp and not to make application to run grub-install
<vlt> L3top: There was no apache running on the host before. That sock failure might propably come from an empty /dev directory …
<wormmd> Need a quick solution: ssh'd to a server, typed 'clear', hit enter, got the error 'rxvt-unicode-256color': unknown terminal type. Never had to deal with this before, and Google has been thus far unhelpful. Thoughts?
<bennypr0fane> gnubie I installed firmware-b43-installer via apt-get. It's still not in the list in SC though. Removed installed fwcutter and removed bcmwl-kernel-source
<Aliv3> alright so I have ubuntu 11.04 and xp. I can't remember if it is wubi install or not, I installed a long time ago. anyways, xp won't boot.
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> the cutter should stay installed I think.
<ThePendulum> Is it possible at all to install Windows next to Ubuntu?
<Aliv3> how can I fix xp from inside of ubuntu or am I sol
<ThePendulum> When Ubuntu is already installed
<bennypr0fane> wireless is still unavailable
<bennypr0fane> gnubie now what do i do
<bennypr0fane> gnubie remember i can't reboot
<bennypr0fane> will these changes lead to anything without reboot?
<ThePendulum> bennypr0fane: Why can't you reboot?
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> it may need to be rebooted which means it own't work for you.
<bennypr0fane> ThePendulum I can, but I'm on a live system, can't save any changes
<wormmd> ThePendulum: you can install Windows on top of Ubuntu and then go back in live and fix grub.
<wormmd> Aliv3: you can install Windows on top of Ubuntu and then go back in live and fix grub.
<ThePendulum> wormmd: That sounds like a 'may or may not work' operation
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> the fw-cutter should stay installed I think.
<ThePendulum> wormmd: I could just install Windows over Ubuntu completely, but Ubuntu said it couldn't find any OS when I tried
<ThePendulum> (tried to install it alongside Windows)
<bennypr0fane> gnubie just installed, wasn't planning on removing it
<wormmd> ThePendulum: I'm not saying it doesn't take a little configuration, but grub-install should take care of most of it for you.
<L3top> vlt: I thought you bound /dev to chroot env as I put in here... sorry
<bennypr0fane> gnubie but do I need to run it, or will it do things on its own?
<L3top> vlt I am afk
<vlt> L3top: I did now. And /dev/pts.
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> are you wanting to use this usb stick just to boot into ubuntu on this laptop only?
<vlt> L3top: Same result. Do you expect binding /dev to prevent the apache process from running?
<bennypr0fane> yes, this laptop only
<bennypr0fane> but i can create another live usb with persistence so i  can save changes
<L3top> vlt: you are trying to fix something that isnt broken. Apache is installed... and not running... that was the goal yes?
<L3top> again... I have to go afk
<L3top> kids
<Aliv3> wormmd: no cd. only a windows 7 cd and I don't think that this computer will support it ( bit in honesty I do have a tiny 7 that might work, but eh )
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> in that case I boot into the install CD with the usb plugged in and do a rgular install on the usb stick and tel the install the grub goes onto the mbr on the stick.
<vlt> L3top: It _is_ running.
<gnubie> bennypr0fane> the laptop will boot from usb ports?
<bennypr0fane> gnubie: ?  I have no CD, the system is running from the usb
<vlt> Does anyone (else) know how to install something like the apache2 package without running the daemon?
<gnubie> bennypr0fane>ahh,  guess I have run out of suggestions.
<bennypr0fane> can't do anything to the usb
<gnubie> bennypr0fane>later, need to go now
<bennypr0fane> gnubie thanks anyway
<bennypr0fane> gnubie me too
<zastaph> when will git-core be updated to 1.7.10 from current 1.7.5.4 you think? weeks, months?
<bennypr0fane> have a good nite!
<gnubie> bennypr0fane welcome
<MonkeyDust> vlt  apt-get download
<vlt> MonkeyDust: That won’t download apache2 ;-)
<L3top> vlt: unmount and kill the process... but, again, it isnt really running, that is what the sock error was about. It is installed... that is the goal is it not? If not, tell me what you are trying to do
<VMERSINTO> does anyone know the terminal command to install teamviewer
<cordoval> anyone has an asus g73jw with heating  problems because of nvidia driver?
<Aliv3> can I change partition size after installation?
<vlt> L3top: I’m trying to install (something like) apache without it being run on the host system.
<Aliv3> can I run minecraft from here?
<Orpheon> <VMERSINTO> does anyone know the terminal command to install teamviewer
<Orpheon> why not synaptic?
<llutz> vlt: you'll have to download the deb and edit the control-file
<vlt> MonkeyDust: And `apt-get download apache2` will only download one single .deb file. No dependencies, no extracting …
<VMERSINTO> Orpheon, i didn't know it was available through synaptic
<Orpheon> teamviewer7
<Orpheon> apparently
<Orpheon> or 6
<Orpheon> if you want that
<VMERSINTO> Orpheon : what is it used for?
<Orpheon> you can give an ID and a pass to someone
<L3top> I dont think so...
<Orpheon> and that someone can remote control your computer
<vlt> llutz: Do you know a way to download all .deb files needed for a pkg (including dependencies)?
<llutz> vlt: apt-get download foo
<Orpheon> useful for servers, and for showing people how to do stuff
<L3top> !teamviewer7
<vlt> llutz: `apt-get download apache2` will only download one single .deb file. No dependencies, no extracting …
<L3top> !info teamviewer7
<ubottu> Package teamviewer7 does not exist in precise
<VMERSINTO> Orpheon : I see
<llutz> vlt: nonsense
<Orpheon> well
 * vlt tries.
<Orpheon> <L3top> !info teamviewer7
<Orpheon> <ubottu> Package teamviewer7 does not exist in precise
<Orpheon> it exists under that name in synaptic
<llutz> vlt: even if it does, after installation you run "apt-get -f install" to fix missing depends
<subthalamus> if u needed a way to check that php5-curl was installed and what version on ANY linux distro, where would u look?
<IdleOne> subthalamus: in ubuntu apt-cache policy package-name
<MonkeyDust> !tab| Orpheon
<ubottu> Orpheon: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<IdleOne> subthalamus: other distros, you may want to try their support channels or ##linux
<subthalamus> IdleOne: apt-cache doesn't exist on non debian distros
<Orpheon> MonkeyDust: That's useful
<IdleOne> subthalamus: right, but this is #ubuntu.
<vlt> llutz: Yes, it does only download one.  `dpkg -i apa….deb` complains about missings dependencies. How to preceed now?
<Orpheon> thank you
<llutz> vlt: you'll have to download the deb and edit the control-file
<llutz> vlt: theres an example in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856815
<subthalamus> IdleOne: ok, my apt-cache is broken
<subthalamus> it spits weird characters allover my screen when I run the command
<IdleOne> subthalamus: then you have larger issues then finding if php5 is installed
<subthalamus> IdleOne: suggest you let somebody else answer if you dont intend to help
<L3top> vlt: sudo apt-get build-dep --download-only apache2
<IdleOne> subthalamus: I am helping by telling you to ask in the channel for the distro you are using. You implied your not running Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> you're*
<MonkeyDust> subthalamus  in a terminal, what's the outcome of lsb-release -sd ?
<MonkeyDust> subthalamus  in a terminal, what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<subthalamus> MonkeyDust: lsb_release: error: No arguments are permitted
<IdleOne> subthalamus: what distro are you running?
<MonkeyDust> subthalamus  then its not ubuntu
<subthalamus> now you're both getting on my nerves
<subthalamus> Linux s0 3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:52 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<IdleOne> subthalamus: This channel supports only Ubuntu and official flavours of Ubuntu. NOTHING else
<brasileiro> oi
<brasileiro> oi
<subthalamus> who in here uses linux?
<MonkeyDust> subthalamus  that s0 shows it's not really ubuntu
<brasileiro> oi
<subthalamus> thats the hostname genius
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Aliv3> whoops got distracted
<IdleOne> subthalamus: I am going to tell you this one last time and if you ask one more question I am going to ban you. This channel supports only Ubuntu, also watch the attitude.
<brasileiro> oi
<IdleOne> !br | brasileiro
<ubottu> brasileiro: please see above
<subthalamus> IdleOne: this IS ubuntu, thats not the point though
<IdleOne> subthalamus: you're lying
<subthalamus> gimme a break
<brasileiro-br> eai blz?
<elky> subthalamus, look up phpinfo(), or ask in ##php. Meanwhile, stop wasting our time.
<brasileiro-br> eai
<Kyle__> IdleOne: That kindof looks like he posted his uname -a instead lsb_release -sd
<cordoval> thanks lorddelta i am sorry you couldn't help me more, anyone else can help me please?
<elky> Kyle__, he did, because he knows he's asking in the wrong place.
<IdleOne> Kyle__: it wasn't a Ubuntu uname afaik
<cordoval> lorddelta: could you kind of summarize my problem here so that other people can see it?
<IdleOne> anyway, moving on.
<Kyle__> IdleOne: Looks awfully similar to mine, but then again he wasn't exactly being helpful himself.
<cordoval> perhaps someone has already done this, as you tell me you consider that the problem is now on X11 xorg but the drivers don't show up correctly setup on the gui, not sure what to do now
<brasileiro> oi
<elky> Kyle__, the kernel version is usually the cincher.
<cordoval> brasileiro: help
<IdleOne> brasileiro: please stop.
<brasileiro> tudo bem galera?
<IdleOne> !br | brasileiro
<ubottu> brasileiro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<MonkeyDust> brasileiro  please type /join #ubuntu-br
<lorddelta> cordoval, sure anyways cordoval seems to have a problem with setting up his X server to work with his nvidia drivers; they seem to work, and are configured correctly as far as I can tell; however he's not setup to use his nvidia drivers with the X server, causing his cpus to overheat (presumably they are attempting to run the graphics operations by themselves)
<Kyle__> I doughnut suppose anyone here has Matlab on their 'buntu box, and has upgraded to 12.04, so they could tell me if it works?
<Orpheon> does anyone here happen to know stuff about the opengl spaces?
 * Kyle__ sadly needs to fork over the $$ for it.
<Kyle__> Orpheon: Opengl spaces?  You mean like the geometry of the world you're dealing with?
<lorddelta> If anyone could help him with them, he's running the latest nvidia drivers, and he's already got stringent cpu governers applied.
<Orpheon> I have a problem rendering skybox
<Orpheon> it gets rotated around wrongly
<lorddelta> cordoval: Good luck, cya round.
<Orpheon> when this is applied:
<Orpheon>     glRotatef(xrot, 0.0, 1.0, 0.0);
<Orpheon>     glRotatef(yrot, -direction.z, 0.0, direction.x);
<Orpheon> although the rest of the world works fine
<Kyle__> Orpheon: Ah.  /join #opengl They'll be able to help there.
<Orpheon> I tried
<Orpheon> ##OpenGL :Cannot send to channel
<Orpheon> :I
<auronandace> !register | Orpheon
<ubottu> Orpheon: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Kyle__> Orpheon: You could also try changing your texture to be the right rotation (cheating but hey ;)
<Orpheon> no texture involved
<testeee> f
<Orpheon> that's procedural, but I didn't even start on that
<Orpheon> talking just of the polygons
<Kyle__> Orpheon: Oh.  Are you rendering the inside of your polygon? Necessary if you're using a poly that's outwardly oriented.
<Orpheon> https://gist.github.com/2721663
<Orpheon> from line 23
<Kyle__> Orpheon: If all your quads or triangles are right-handed, you need to render the inside of them.
<Orpheon> aren't polygons rendered from both sides anyways?
<Kyle__> Orpheon: Nope.  Defaults are to only render the outside iirc.
<Orpheon> heh
<Orpheon> well
<Orpheon> it draws SOMETHING
<Kyle__> Orpheon: And it moves all strange and mind-bending right?
<Orpheon> yes
<Orpheon> ok
<Orpheon> howtofix
<Orpheon> how do I render the inside?
<Kyle__> Orpheon: this is way OT, so we should expect to be chastised soon, however...
<Kyle__> Orpheon: If you're not going to move in and out of the skybox, change the orientation of your triangles.
<ThePendulum> Damned... the compiz bar is stuck
<vlt> YEEEEEES!
<wiggmpk> Installed 12.04 (Desktop) on a 2nd harddrive (/dev/sdb) and It destroyed my MBR (/dev/sda) which now doesnt let me boot Windows 7 or Ubuntu 12.04. After using boot-repair, I am able to boot Ubuntu (/dev/sdb) but os-prober and grub-install will not and have not found my Windows 7 Install.. Not Happy.. plz help
<vlt> L3top, llutz: I solved it.
<cordoval> thanks lorddelta i hope someone can help me, :'(
<vlt> L3top, llutz: I just needed to create the executable file /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d containing “exit 101”.
<llutz> vlt: as in /usr/share/doc/sysv-rc/README.policy-rc.d.gz described
<vlt> That’s all. Now while installing any package I get “invoke-rc.d: policy-rc.d denied execution of start.”
<const_> \list
<Mischinka> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Mischinka> What is this?
<const_> sudo
<const_> use the sudo
<cordoval> anyway i can hire ubuntu expert to work on my problem
<cordoval> ?
<const_> sudo apt-get
<Mischinka> same, i also have this error:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ThePendulum> cordoval: What's your problem?
<cordoval> ThePendulum: my problem is with nvidia drivers, i cannot get the latest version installed
<cordoval> or lorddelta says it is there and even downloads
<cordoval> lorddelta checked my files and saw that for him it is an Xorg configuration problem
<ThePendulum> cordoval: What makes you assume the latest driver is not installed?
<ThePendulum> cordoval: As in, what (performance) issues have occurred?
<cordoval> that on the gui nvidia driver server settings i see the previous version not like his version
<DarwinSurvivor> Mischinka: what do you get if you run "sudo ps aux | grep dpkg" and "sudo ps aux | grep apt"?
<cordoval> ThePendulum: performance basically is temp ranges on 80-100C
<cordoval> for both GPU and CPU
<ThePendulum> The CPU as well? 80-100 is quite hot for a CPU
<cordoval> yes
<ThePendulum> It will last, but it will die earlier than a CPU running at no more than 60 degrees C
<belgianguy> can one manage 3 monitors in 12.04?
<ThePendulum> belgianguy: Yes, if your graphics card can handle it
<cordoval> ThePendulum: yes swhat to do ?
<belgianguy> vga is taken
<belgianguy> but I have something else free
<belgianguy> not hdmi, but something else
<belgianguy> that can convert to it
<wormmd> exit
<wormmd> Exit
<imdea> Hi, I just tried to upgrade my ubuntu system from 10.04 to 12.04 but this is what i received in my console:  http://pastebin.com/6tjSpuKN
<imdea> any ideas?
<belgianguy> DisplayPort
<wiggmpk> Installed 12.04 (Desktop) on a 2nd harddrive (/dev/sdb) and It destroyed my MBR (/dev/sda) which now doesnt let me boot Windows 7 or Ubuntu 12.04. After using boot-repair, I am able to boot Ubuntu (/dev/sdb) but os-prober and grub-install will not and have not found my Windows 7 Install.. Not Happy.. plz help
<belgianguy> wiggmpk: first backup whatever you deem worthy
<belgianguy> and then perhaps consider TestDisk
<wiggmpk> Why is there NO option in the Desktop LiveCD version to leave the MBR untouched?
<belgianguy> TestDisk can repair the MBR afaik
<GeoGeek> Anybody know why my desktop shows sometimes even though screen is locked?  On 12.04 but this happened on 11.10 too. There is a question on AskUbuntu but nobody has tried to answer it yet.
<wiggmpk> I want a solution that doesnt involve another piece of software (much like boot-repair that caused more damage than helped)
<cancer> how to install ibm E72 Drivers?
<cancer> and yes from where?
<wiggmpk> why does "sudo os-prober" NOT find my Windows 7 disk/partitions?
<dlentz> what is an ibm e72?
<cordoval> are there logs for this chat?
<belgianguy> wiggmpk: never use a tool if you don't know what it'll do
<cordoval> anyone expert in X11 Xorg here?
<belgianguy> I can attest that TestDisk saved someone's pc
<belgianguy> and that he even sent beer from Austria to Belgium for it
<belgianguy> so it has its merits, so it seems
<wiggmpk> belgianguy thanks for the advice.. but heinsight already set in on this situation. so, if you have something constructive, I'd love to hear it.. But your comments are just a waste of energy if they arent helpful
<wiggmpk> and I am familiar with boot-repair.. Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop LiveCD is the culprut.. not boot-repair..
<belgianguy> try a _scan_ with testdisk, don't modify anything, if it can restore your mbr, wouldn't that solve part of your problem?
<belgianguy> that's all I have to say
<belgianguy> good luck
<wiggmpk> belgianguy so you know a guy/gal, who knows a guy/gal, who had a problem... no.. I want a reliable linux solution that can be done in the operating system.. not using another peice of software
<belgianguy> no, I'm a guy, who used it and saved his pc with it
<TomatoKetchup> wiggmpk, no need to be rude
<belgianguy> gave it as advice to someone with a broken pc
<belgianguy> he was so happy he sent some beer over from Austria to my place
<belgianguy> but you're on your own now
<wiggmpk> TomatoKetchup dont confuse rude with frustration
<belgianguy> I'm not here to frustrate people
<Silversong> Hey everyone.
<wiggmpk> belgianguy check your verage.. the way you wrote the sentence wasnt person.. you know it saved "someones pc"
<tyler_d> well hello there channel
<belgianguy> wiggmpk: whatever man, pour gasoline over it and get a new one
<wiggmpk> I am looking for a "built in" solution to this problem
<belgianguy> problem solved for me
<TomatoKetchup> wiggmpk, nice excuse
<tyler_d> I have a 32 bit 11.04 system that I am trying to get to "sniff" for wireless networks using aireplay, I am now to the point however that my wireless networks are "greyed out" and thus I cannot connect to them.
<wiggmpk> this is the first time ive used the Desktop LiveCD, it doesnt prompt anywhere during the install where I wanted it to boot from..
<wiggmpk> reinstalling from the LiveCD same thing (only it doesnt resuse or delete previous swap partitions, its just makes more)
<TomatoKetchup> wiggmpk, have you tried using the windows 7 repair install?
<TomatoKetchup> wiggmpk, then boot-repairing from the live cd see if that helps?
<wiggmpk> why would I do that?
<TomatoKetchup> wiggmpk, just a suggestion because grub has had 0 problems detecting my windows 7 install
<belgianguy> yeah, I have 2 windows 7 images on 2 different hdds
<belgianguy> and grub finds them all
<wiggmpk> well grub didnt mind my win7 install
<wiggmpk> and was running fine when it was 11.10
<belgianguy> check its config files?
<TomatoKetchup> wiggmpk, which is why I'm thinking there is something wrong with it.
<belgianguy> perhaps some uuids got switched?
<TomatoKetchup> wiggmpk, I'd read over this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1855687
<wiggmpk> yeah, the MBR was destroyed during install
<belgianguy> TestDisk can restore the MBR
<belgianguy> but by all means
<belgianguy> feel free to ignore it
<goddard> can some one help me with this issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/120640/unity-toolbar-icons-disappear-on-boot
<TomatoKetchup> personally, I'd use windows cd to fix my windows mbr, then try reinstalling grub, if it persists then there's something else wrong.  That's just how I'd proceed.
<st2> MonkeyDust: This is subthalamus. The reason your command didn't work is because of the ? at the end. lsb_release -sd returns Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. You guys should really be less closed minded.
<wiggmpk> I'd rather not use another piece of software.. boot-repair was putting Grub in the incorrect (however their default) location
<st2> IdleOne: Subthalamus here, the answer to the question you couldn't be bothered to answer was "php5 --re curl"
<TomatoKetchup> wiggmpk, sorry if you already posted, but what is your partition/drive setup like?
<belgianguy> tools and magic fixes only work in a very little amount of cases
<goddard> anyone ever had their ubuntu unity icons disappear?
<zach2825> wiggmpk, im sorry im late on this but have you tried using grub from the terminal to rebuld ot?
<belgianguy> and even then should only attempted if they are well researched and a backup exists
<TomatoKetchup> zach2825, yeah I think he has, it's not finding his windows install
<zach2825> goddard, maybe you have to restart nautilus press alt+f2 and type r and press enter..
<wiggmpk> I'm not trying to be difficult.. actually I'm getting more difficulty from you guys than I execpted. But I want a manual workaround, not a tool or some program, where I am at the whym of the programmers. http://paste.ubuntu.com/993195/
<zach2825> TomatoKetchup, ok thank you you can use ubcd11 only way i was ever able to fix that..
<Viking667> I have an Ubuntu install, (11.10), and am running Gnome Classic. How do I make the panels hide away, or how do I change the size of the icons?
<Viking667> I've already looked in gconf-editor, and the options simply aren't there.
<TomatoKetchup> wiggmpk, the link I posted gave your instructions for fixing it yourself
<tyler_d> I need a hand enabling wpa2 wireless encryption (was working before) please?
<wiggmpk> zach2825 grub will install fine everything /dev/sda & /dev/sdb, however os-prober doesnt recognize WIndows install
<wiggmpk> TomatoKetchup im not running scripts from forums on my machine
<psych> I'm trying to install ubuntu minimal in virtual box and when it attempts to download packages it brings up a warning saying it couldn't download dpkg 1.16.1. I've tried numerous mirrors. The packages it fails on aren't always the same either. Anyone know whats up?
<zach2825> wiggmpk, i see only thing i ever had luck getting windows in my grub was ubcd11
<wiggmpk> TomatoKetchup: apparently you didnt read it when I said I dont want any software
<Viking667> and here I am, I don't have any trouble with grub discovering BOTH windows partitions, AND the recovery partition. Sigh.
<belgianguy> wiggmpk: feel free to edit files at infinitum, things like the MBR are hard to restore without extra software
<zach2825> wiggmpk, can you use gparted to make sure your windows partition is still there?
<belgianguy> perhaps you should give it a rest for now
<psych> ntpdate also fails
<ldiamond> Is there a way to launch an application on a specific workspace (and even specific monitor also)? I want to always launch a set of applications on each of my workspace when I login.
<Viking667> psych: can it get out to the internet at large? pinging www.google.com is a good indicator
<ldiamond> btw, I'm on 12.04, I'm using gnome panel w/ Metacity
<wiggmpk> zach2825: i linked the results of fdisk bro
<Viking667> heh. You're not the only one who wants that. Can't do it with metacity.
<psych> Viking667, it can. It successfully goes through a-d when downloading. Just fails usually at dpkg
<TomatoKetchup> wiggmpk, frankly I don't like your attitude
<Viking667> I was using Kwm, or enlightenment for that.
<zach2825> wiggmpk, lol im gonna step out of this one.. im too late..
<tesmar_> metacity?
<wiggmpk> TomatoKetchup: dualy noted
<tesmar_> I use classic gnome
<Viking667> psych: try this:  apt-get update
<spartan2276> How can I get my Wacom tablet to work?
<Viking667> psych: then "apt-get upgrade"
<psych> Viking667, I can't. It's an ubuntu minimal installation
<tesmar_> the gnome 2.X series is great for usability
<spartan2276> Do I need to add myself to the Udev Group?
<Viking667> psych: huh? so no apt?
<psych> Viking667, it hasn't even installed yet. This is just trying to get that far.
<Viking667> that's weird.
<psych> No nothing right now.
<ldiamond> I can't believe it's impossible to do that...
<Viking667> Are you still in the installer??
<psych> Viking667, I am. It's a text based installer.
<Viking667> ldiamond: impossible for what? metacity?
<ldiamond> You can always start an application and then wait for it to load before you call wmctrl...
<Viking667> psych: hm.
<ldiamond> Viking667, yea
<psych> That's what I thought.
<spartan2276> If yes, How can I add my user to Udev?
<Viking667> ldiamond: that's separate from metacity though.
<ldiamond> Viking667, I don't mind, as long as the result is the same.
<ldiamond> Viking667, I'm just noting that I'm using metacity.
<psych> Viking667, it's usually dpkg where it fails, but it just did the same thing on xz-utils. It looks like it gets through some of them though.
<Viking667> I've never had the "pleasure" of using wmctrl
<Aliv3> oh yeah, got distracted I remember what I wanted to know now, how can I repartition without loosing everything
<psych> And it says it successfully set up the network
<Viking667> psych: right. Ping www.google.com for me?
<Viking667> (from inside the virtual machine)
<psych> www.google.com is alive!
<Viking667> hm. Right.
<Viking667> choose another mirror, perhaps?
<umadbor> ddos coming
<hormigas> Anyone know about encFS? I've seen a lot of talk about it lately for use in conjuction with dropbox, but it looks to me like the software hasn't been updated in 2 years.
<psych> Viking667, thats its response from the busybox shell or something. I've chosen Bahamas, Canada, US, and something in Europe I think
<Viking667> huh? and it does the same thing in every case?
<TomatoKetchup> umadbor, coming where?
<psych> Viking667, yeah. That's why I think it's my machine.
<umadbor> coming to www.facebook.com
<Viking667> weird. or your virtual machine, at least.
<umadbor> watch facebook lol
<umadbor> about to go down apperantly.
<Viking667> anyhow, I need to depart. Bai...
<TomatoKetchup> Ah.
<tyler_d> how do you determine which module relates to your wireless card
<Biblioclasta> psych, are you using nat as network adapter?
<psych> Biblioclasta, I've no idea. I never changed whatever virtual box's default was. I'll check.
<vlt> Hello. Is one difference between apt and aptitude that apt will only install dependencies wuhile aptitude always installs all recommended packages?
<vlt> *while
<psych> Biblioclasta, it appears I am:
<psych> Adapter 1:
<psych> Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (NAT)
<escott> vlt, that is configurable, but per the defaults yes
<psych> I can download the installer components though
<goddard> zach2825: it happens almost every time i reboot
<Kyle__> I don't suppose anyone knows of a minimal ipp daemon for ubuntu server?  I have no interest in installing avahi hpijs or samba just to print an existing ipp printer.
<Silversong> jw how often should I apt-get update (for precise)?
<goddard> zach2825: sounds like that would only be a temp fix
<surt> I'm terribly sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but I'm trying to stream video/audio via ssh, but my pc always use different IP's when connecting to my router. Does anyone know of a way to have a computer have it's own...domain?? So I don't have to have separate configurations for 10.1.1.2 and 3 and 4 etc etc etc
<Biblioclasta> psych, try set the adapter to bridged adapter
<escott> Kyle__, cups should do ipp
<Biblioclasta> psych, and setup the network again in the installer
<vlt> Can I exclude certain recommended packages from being installed by aptitude?
<Kyle__> escott: Yes, but installing it requires all of avahi, hplip and a ton of other packages that I don't want.
<cordoval> lorddelta: ping
<psych> Biblioclasta, I will. Thanks for the idea.
<cordoval> now temps are 74C and 53C latter for GPU
<cordoval> but still alarming 74C
<Kyle__> escott: All those things are useful if not neccesary (like the poppler utils) if your printer is local, but if you're printing to another cups server or a well behavied ipp printer, you don't need it.
<cordoval> lorddelta: oh and the version is 295.53
<cordoval> is that the version that you have got!????
<zach2825> goddard, it could possibly be a profile conflict.. try to create a new user name and log into that account..
<luvchunk> hello
<zach2825> goddard, have you tried that?
<goddard> zach2825: nope
<zach2825> i've had a similar issue in ubuntu 10.04 when i was using that.. and the new user fixed it i don't know what the issue was thou
<luvchunk> Hi can somebody help me please? :)
<CAPITANO> Ciao a tutti!!!
<Dan39> ruli: how to shut compositing off? i dont think i can in this version of KDE
<belgianguy> luvchunk: don't ask to ask, just ask
<ruli> Dan39: maybe alt+shift+f9 or f12 i dont remember default shortcut. ask in #kde if it doesn't work
<ruli> Dan39: otherwise it's in 3d desktop effects in systemsettings to completely disable
<luvchunk> ok cheers im trying to install ubuntu on my pc but it keeps saying multiple active partitions reboot and select proper boot device
<goddard> zach2825: nope still doesn't work
<goddard> zach2825: good idea though
<escott> luvchunk, boot the livecd, then use gparted to remove the "bootable" flag from the partitions
<zach2825> goddard, im stuck lol good luck thou
<wormmd> When is it appropriate to sudo -s versus sudo <command>?
<zach2825> workcjk, when you have many commands to run..
<zach2825> but then leave the root asap..
<luvchunk> im using the live usb key and it just goes straight to that screen?
<pfifo> !info gnomebaker
<ubottu> Package gnomebaker does not exist in precise
<wormmd> zach2825: I was just curious about the implications of uid/gid with commands run with sudo -s.
<surt> !info dns
<ubottu> Package dns does not exist in precise
<pfifo> there used to be a gnomebaker package where can I get this software?
<escott> luvchunk, how did you make this usb?
<zach2825> workcjk, good question.. sorry i was bad with my answer.
<luvchunk> on my laptop
<wormmd> zach2825: no worries, you did make a good point about dropping out of root asap :)
<surt> Can anyone help me with ssh connections and LAN DNSes? I'm inept in networking...
<wormmd> pfifo: can you specify older repos in sources.list to have access to it?
<luvchunk> think the program was called lilo
<wormmd> pfifo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11933907#post11933907
<goddard> how can i log a user out from the admin account?
<pfifo> wormmd, maybe, id just as soon boot 10.04 though
<wormmd> pfifo: yuck, why? ;)
<Jordan_U> luvchunk: I think you mean "LiLi" :)
<Fat-Thing> how can i upgrade nmap using terminal?
<luvchunk> yes i did sorry
<pfifo> wormmd, cause i have it on 10.04
<wormmd> pfifo: I think that link just tells you add a ppa with the gnomebaker packages from natty
<escott> Fat-Thing, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade;
<wormmd> pfifo: you mean you have 10.04 already installed?
<DarwinSurvivor> Fat-Thing: could you be more specific? Do you want to *only* upgrade nmap, upgrade nmap beyond the repo's version, or just upgrade it with everything else?
<pfifo> wormmd, no i have a 10.04 livecd
<wormmd> pfifo: I assumed you mean downgrading to 10.04 :-|
<Fat-Thing> yes sir DarwinSurvivor only nmap app
<wormmd> pfifo: ah, like snagging the package from the live cd. Just add the ppa.
<Jordan_U> luvchunk: Does this USB drive have more than one partition?
<pfifo> wormmd, no boot 10.04, burn my audio cd and then boot back to precise. Hopefully this package appears soon.
<Guest1142> gedit freezes everytime i open jquery and try to scroll or do anything like that
<luvchunk> no just the one partition iv tried two seperate usb keys both do the same thing
<cuddylier> Hello
<cuddylier> How do I change the vsftp password?
<cuddylier> What is the command?
<Jordan_U> luvchunk: Is burning a CD an option?
<wormmd> pfifo: launchpad didn't show it in onieric...
<luvchunk> no sorry i have no discs at the moment
<Jordan_U> luvchunk: Can you try booting the USB with another computer?
<cycorp> hello all can anyone tell me how to get gnome to be my desktop when I vnc into my server
<luvchunk> iv tried it on this computer it does the same and with both keys im baffled iv installed ubuntu a few time and never come across this before
<Kingsy> guys, how do I play audio cd's on my ubuntu install? I am getting an error saying "a audio cd source plugin is required" from parole.. what do I need?
<cordoval> lorddelta: solved i think
<cordoval> latest driver indeed solved the problem
<cordoval> man
<zorael> What could cause my ext4 partitions getting flagged with needs_recovery everytime you mount them? fsck gets rid of the flag but it's there again after mount
<zorael> like so: http://i.imgur.com/fTOoD.png
<lorddelta> cordoval: oh?
<belgianguy> luvchunk: is the USB the first boot device?
<burrito_> gedit freezes everytime i try to do anything with jquery-1.7.2.min.js
<grimeton> hi
<ThePendulum> lorddelta: Encouraged him to install the drivers listed. Told him the temperatures his GPU is running at (50-80C) is just fine for the GPU he has
<grimeton> where are the manual pages to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf users.conf et al?
<luvchunk> yes its first in boot order
<wormmd> grimeton: I'm assuming man lightdm doesn't work?
<grimeton> wormmd: you ever read the lightdm manual page?
<tyler_d> anyone know much about wireless(wpa2)
<wormmd> grimeton: It's pretty sparse, I just pulled it up. Doesn't look like there are man pages for the conf files.
<tyler_d> all of my wpa2 networks are grey
<cuddylier> Hello, How do I change my vsftp server password?
<cuddylier> What is the command?
<grimeton> wormmd: surprise (!) ... guess that's why i'm asking here
<johnmetoyer27> So, I've been attempting a tri-boot between Mac OSX Lion, WinXP, and Ubuntu 12.04 on my iMac. right now when I try to log in to my Ubuntu partition from rEFIt my windows partition loads. Any ideas on what could be wrong? Grub is installed on same partition as Ubuntu
<belgianguy> luvchunk: and can you run the 'test Ubuntu' ?
<belgianguy> eg, not installing it
<hattorihanzo> byobu in 12.04 is f'd up
<MonkeyDust> hattorihanzo  what's wrong with it? i use it too
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to change the vsftp password? What is the command? I'll not spam.
<Kingsy> how do I play audio cd's on my ubuntu install? I am getting an error saying "a audio cd source plugin is required" from parole.. what do I need?
<hattorihanzo> did u deal with the infinitscrolling bug?
<grimeton> anyone else?
<luvchunk> no i turn my computer on i get the bios screen the the multiple partitions screen no mention of linux or anything
<MonkeyDust> hattorihanzo  if you're addressing me: no, never heard of it
<hattorihanzo> this bug exists in more than just the logo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/byobu/+bug/952724
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 952724 in byobu (Ubuntu) "status area scrolled out infinitely (tmux-backend with libvte + VTE_CJK_WIDTH=1)" [Low,Fix released]
<aguitel> hattorihanzo, and what about bill
<hattorihanzo> its breaking /usr/lib/byobu/updates_available as well
<hattorihanzo> bill?
<belgianguy> luvchunk: might sound dumb, but tried another USB port?
<aguitel> you kill bill?
<hattorihanzo> lol
<hattorihanzo> no.. i think uma thurman did
<hattorihanzo> i just made the steel
<aguitel> jejejeje
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to change the vsftp password? What is the command?
<hattorihanzo> but still, anyone else dealing with byobu infinit scroll bug
<luvchunk> yeah iv tried all of em when the bios checks its sees the usb mass storage device
<belgianguy> weird, guess it doesn't find the bootable image
<wormmd> grimeton: so you're asking where man pages are that you know don't exist? ;) /usr/share/doc/lightdm has a gzipped "example" file. There really needs to be more documentation on that...
<belgianguy> have another pc around, luvchunk ?
<wormmd> grimeton: that example file isn't too much help either. What are you trying to do?
<Kingsy> how do I play audio cd's on my ubuntu install? I am getting an error saying "a audio cd source plugin is required" from parole.. what do I need?
<belgianguy> perhaps try loading it there, if it also doesn't load there
<grimeton> i'm trying to find a manual page that explains how the logon session is set and can be changed
<dsadsa> does gnome-shell work well with a intel 965GM ??
<belgianguy> it's the USB that's faulty
<grimeton> wormmd: just using good old .xinitrc was to easy i guess?
<dsadsa> cuz I installed it, but when I log in with "gnome" it loads gnome-classic :/
<luvchunk> yeah i get the same thing the only thing i can think of is i used to have linux on both then put win7 on both could windows have messed something up in my bios or something?
<MonkeyDust> Kingsy  only in parole? have you tried a different player?
<tujohnubu> i cant seem to find advanced tap when adding new users in the latest version of ubuntu, where is it?
<tujohnubu> tap == tab
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to change the vsftp password, the command?
<wormmd> grimeton: I use .xinitrc when remoting in because it works. Other than that, my last run session always comes up first when I boot up. Try setting user-session in /etc/init/lightdm.conf.
<luvchunk> iv tried two differant usb sticks
<tujohnubu> where can i set user privileges in new ubuntu?
<grimeton> wormmd: so where is the man page of lightdm.conf that explains what this war is and does and which values one can use there?
<TomatoKetchup> luvchunk, sorry if you already stated, in what OS and how did you make this usb key?
<aaas> i set display_errors in /etc/php5/apache/php.ini but it doesn't seem to be sent in phpinfo() after server restart,  is tehre some way that my php is in
<dsadsa> gnome-shell works with a intel 965GM ??  Cause I installed it, but when I log in with "gnome" it loads gnome-classic :/
<dsadsa> $ glxinfo | grep render ------> direct rendering: Yes      OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM x86/MMX/SSE2     GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, GL_NV_conditional_render
<grimeton> s/war/var/
<aaas> ....development mode
<tujohnubu> anyone? user privileges?
<luvchunk> im on windows 7 and i used lili
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to change the vsftp password, the command?
<grimeton> cuddylier: which backend is vsftp using for authentication?
<belgianguy> luvchunk: perhaps try this method? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cuddylier> sftp
<cuddylier> grimeton
<luvchunk> il have a go now and let you know thankyou
<belgianguy> but I'd try on of your USB's on another computer first
<grimeton> cuddylier: it uses sftp for authentication ?
<belgianguy> just to see whether they work
<cuddylier> Yes
<belgianguy> np
<cuddylier> sftp
<grimeton> cuddylier: in which database are the users and passwords stored?
<cuddylier> I aint that sure..
<cuddylier> How do I tell?
<cuddylier> I only have one user
<grimeton> cuddylier: see, that's because you don't know the authentication backend
<cuddylier> I use vsftp
<grimeton> cuddylier: if not other configured it uses the auth modes defined in /etc/pam.d/vsftpd
<cuddylier> Yeah, I know it is sftp
<grimeton> cuddylier: which usually are the system users with a default shell
<luvchunk> ok will do thanks
<cuddylier> is there a command to change the password? I remember one before
<grimeton> cuddylier: so if you want to change a password, you have to change the password of the corresponding system usert
<grimeton> cuddylier: man passwd
<cuddylier> Oh...
<cuddylier> The user password..
<grimeton> cuddylier: if the manpage even exists and has enough information to configure that ...
<cuddylier> I get it
<cuddylier> How do I change the user password?
<grimeton> cuddylier: by reading the manual page of the passwd command
<cuddylier> Do you know the command?
<grimeton> cuddylier: you want to scroll up and read what i've written ...
<cuddylier> I dunno what a manpage is :(
<grimeton> cuddylier: open a terminal and write "man passwd"
<grimeton> cuddylier: without the quotes
<cuddylier> k
<wormmd> grimeton: I've been digging around, I have no idea where to find what sessions are available.
<wormmd> grimeton: I mean, it's not even my problem, and it's annoying me :)
<tujohnubu> where can i set user privileges in new ubuntu?
<cuddylier> Now what?
<tujohnubu> i cant seem to find advanced tab when adding new users in the latest version of ubuntu, where is it?
<grimeton> cuddylier: read - you have to use your eyes and read
<cuddylier> I do.
<TomatoKetchup> luvchunk, is your usb key 2gb or greater?
<escott> tujohnubu, it might not exist. what do you want to do?
<cuddylier> grimeton Would changing the user password change the mysql password?
<grimeton> cuddylier: no
<grimeton> cuddylier: do you have any idea what you are talking about?
<tujohnubu> escott: so , there is no notion of privileges in the latest ubuntu?
<cuddylier> grimeton Not really :S Which is why I came here :(
<grimeton> cuddylier: there are tons of different passwords on the system
<escott> tujohnubu, no there is but it may not be exposed in that part of the gui
<cuddylier> grimeton I have the user ryan
<grimeton> cuddylier: the main basic passwords that are used are the ones stored in the system's passwd database (usually shadow)
<cuddylier> But, is there not a command like passwd ryan or something?
<cuddylier> I remember using one before
<grimeton> cuddylier: every service that tries to authenticate against that database has a file with it's executable's name (like vsftpd) in /etc/pam.d/
<grimeton> if this service tries to auth against the system, the instructions in the file are read and processed from top to bottom
<grimeton> if it goes wrong -> no login, else login
<grimeton> mysql stores it's own password database
<grimeton> it's inside the database called "mysql"
<cuddylier> grimeton But if I change my user password will that not change the user password?
<wormmd> grimeton: best of luck, sorry I couldn't be more help
<grimeton> cuddylier: if you change the password via the passwd command then the users password is changed
<grimeton> cuddylier: but that does not effect the password stored inside mysql
<grimeton> wormmd: yeah, thanks anyway
<cuddylier> Good, What is the actual command? The man command thing didn't really show it. I have no clue about ubuntu.
<grimeton> cuddylier: passwd
<grendal-prime> lost my 70-persistant-net.rules file
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/07/01/howto-reset-mysql-root-password-on-ubuntu-when-youve-forgotten-it/
<caesar_> what's the best theme.. or best place to get themes?
<tujohnubu> what the hell, why new ubuntu is so limited in setting? i'm an administrator
<Sheldon42> caesar_, Try deviantart, or gnome-look
<tujohnubu> is the advanced mode in new ubuntu?
<caesar_> Sheldon42: gnome-look is down for me
<blitzkrieg766> i want to build an ubuntu server vm, but i need a url to use wget to download it [from a freebsd machine] anybody know the url?
<escott> tujohnubu, if you want to ask how to do things we can you tell you. if you just want to complain please find somewhere else
<ruli> tujohnubu: developers know better. you're just a lowly user.
<cuddylier> Thanks grimeton
<Sheldon42> caesar_, Looks like it's up http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gnome-look.org
<ActionParsnip> tujohnubu: what do you want to change? I've never had any issues
<aaas> anyone know why i have both /etc/apache2 and /etc/apache2filter directories
<tujohnubu> escott: is there a way to swith to an old gnome interface like there  http://www.instructables.com/id/Setting-Up-Ubuntu-as-a-Kiosk-Web-Appliance/step3/Set-up-XScreensaver/
<johnmetoyer27> So, I've been attempting a tri-boot between Mac OSX Lion, WinXP, and Ubuntu 12.04 on my iMac. right now when I try to log in to my Ubuntu partition from rEFIt my windows partition loads. Any ideas on what could be wrong? Grub is installed on same partition as Ubuntu
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: i can't find user priveleges tab
<ActionParsnip> caesar_: theming is an opinion thing, so the 'best theme' doesn't exist for any oS
<tujohnubu> priviledges
<escott> !notunity | tujohnubu
<ubottu> tujohnubu: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> tujohnubu: you can modify users under the cog icon in the top right of the screen, if that's what you are after?
<siganderson>  mi sapreste dire nel virtual terminal da dove viene caricata la keymap?
<siganderson> sorry
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: as in "user can access cd rom drive"
<tujohnubu> escott: i'm on ubuntu 12
<tujohnubu> escott: same?
<escott> tujohnubu, yes
<ActionParsnip> tujohnubu: users should be able to mount CDs, does it not automount?
<MrGizmo757> is anybody else having problems with Thunderbird?  after installing updates Thunderbird can no longer connect.
<Xirrin> I have what is probably a pretty simple /mount, external hard drive, and NFS question that I don't want to spam the channel with if someone has just a few minutes. Pretty sure its a simple request, but haven't been able to find the answers via Google so far.
<ActionParsnip> MrGizmo757: can you ping the email server?
<MrGizmo757> yes i can.
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: http://www.instructables.com/id/Setting-Up-Ubuntu-as-a-Kiosk-Web-Appliance/step2/Create-a-Basic-User/ the image second from the right
<forbidden404> Hi, there, guys, I need help with two things, and i REALLY need help with this, I don't want to reinstall Ubuntu all over again ):
<MrGizmo757> i have tried multiple email accouns  Gmail and hotmail ect.  none work.
<ActionParsnip> tujohnubu: yes, that's in the cog menu in the top right
<Xirrin> My Thunderbird works fine. :-/
<MrGizmo757> this all started after the latest ubuntu updates today
<ActionParsnip> MrGizmo757: do you use a proxy for web access?
<tujohnubu> escott: should i use gnome fallback mode?
<escott> tujohnubu, if you would like
<MrGizmo757> No proxy.
<NFisher> hi all! how can i give out all numbers from 1 to 100, every one of it in a new line?
<tujohnubu> escott: as in would you recommend this path?
<Xirrin> MrGizmo757: I would start looking at your internet/firewall/network settings.
<NFisher> in terminal of course
<escott> tujohnubu, if you would like. not sure how else to answer that.
<Xirrin> forbidden404: Whats up?
<MrGizmo757> Thunderbird works on my windows machine.  Thunderbird also worked on My ubuntu machine until the recent updates
<trism> NFisher: seq 1 100;
<tujohnubu> escott: ok, i'll just try this way, and then another if i woudn't like it
<blitzkrieg766> i'm looking for ubuntu server iso [ftp that has them] anybody know?
<ActionParsnip> NFisher: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=4680971#post4680971
<tujohnubu> won't*
<NFisher> trism, thx!!
<escott> tujohnubu, there are also gnome extensions on extensions.gnome.org
<MrGizmo757> i tried reinstalling thunderbird and it just says unable to find settings.   so i try to set up gmail manually and it tells me my password is wrong. even though it isnt.
<Xirrin> MrGizmo757: I can tell you that today's updates had no impact on my Thunderbird. I'm downloading new e-mail as we type.
<forbidden404> Xirrin: I have a Hybrid Graphics, and I did everything in, and was fine, I created a script to run and turn off the discrete card, but now, I recieve an error, like bash /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch such file or diretory doesn't exist or something
<ActionParsnip> blitzkrieg766: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/
<NFisher> ActionParsnip, thx, but seq is handier ;)
<Xirrin> MrGizmo757: Have you tried using another client? Also - do you have 2-level authentication turned on for Google?
<forbidden404> Xirrin: and the second problem is about Online Accounts, this thing just disappeared and I don't know how to put it again
<ActionParsnip> NFisher: often more than one way to do things in bash :)
<tujohnubu> also one thing that bothers me is that i'm not able to set my resolution to more that 1024x768 is there a way to set a higher resolution?
<blitzkrieg766> ty parsnip!!!!
<tujohnubu> than*
<blitzkrieg766> so wait, does that mean the server and workstation are from the same iso?
<Xirrin> forbidden404: Have you tried "sudo mkdir <missing folder>" and running it again?
<ActionParsnip> tujohnubu: what GPU are you using?
<TomatoKetchup> I'm starting to think Thunderbird is a pile of crap
<MrGizmo757> i dont know about 2-level authentication.  i have tried other email accounts but not another client.
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, if you don't know, I doubt you turned it on.
<ActionParsnip> TomatoKetchup: are there any bugs reported?
<forbidden404> Xirrin: mkdir: cannot create directory `/sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch': No such file or directory
<Xirrin> MrGizmo757: I would try another client and see if it works. If it does then we know Thunderbird is the issue. If not then we can rule out the application and start working on the network/firewall settings.
<ActionParsnip> forbidden404: add the -p option to the mkdir command
<TomatoKetchup> ActionParsnip, I don't know but I used it in Mint, it wouldn't get gmail settings automatically, and when configured manually it couldn't even find Gmail.  Reinstalled it.. wiped out settings... still the same.  Now in ubuntu I can't figure out why it makes my fonts when composing huge
<ActionParsnip> TomatoKetchup: I'd check, and/or report your own
<Xirrin> MrGizmo757: You would know if you turned on 2-level authentication ;)
<Xirrin> It turns everything in to a PITA
<Xirrin> And its not an accidental move
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: it is TigerPoint iNM10+AtomD510
<ActionParsnip> tujohnubu: can you give a PASTEBIN of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a       Thanks
<MrGizmo757> ok.  i will try setting up Evolution and see what happens.   as far as network or firewall settings it owuld have to be somting inside of ubuntu becuase it was working before the updates. and my other machine on the same network is also working fine.
<MrGizmo757> i try evolution and see what happens.
<forbidden404> ActionParsnip: Operation not permitted
<ActionParsnip> forbidden404: not sure what was going on but the -p option makes the parent folders if they don't exist
<forbidden404> I did everything, I mounted debugfs or something like this, and nothing works... what makes me wonder is that I used vgaswitcheroo a long time ago and always workes
<forbidden404> worked*
<TomatoKetchup> ActionParsnip, looking now, thanks
<zooz> hi people
<spider> hi
<spider> zooz
<zooz> is there a way to disable "reconfigure" on every package install?
<zooz> it annoys hell of a lot out of me
<zooz> especially coming from RHEL/Fedora type of distros..
<spider> sorry ,
<spider> I am windows user ... but
<zooz> the other I asked the other day, how do I disable services auto start after it is installed?
<ActionParsnip> zooz: can you give a package example, or is it all packages?
<OerHeks> zooz what makes you think you can do without reconfigure?
<zooz> OerHeks, I have been using other distributions fine without all this
<psusi> zooz, by default, only the high priority questions are asked, which are rare
<spider> can anyone here tell me where to find IRC channels for english learning ?
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/NDQqBJHN
<zooz> ActionParsnip, um, I am installing "asterisk" and it prompted me with a command line GUI for some information
<zooz> so for example how would you do unattended install of some packages if it asks some questions interactively?
<zooz> there must be a way to disable this
<psusi> zooz, apparently the information is vital to get the package working and a suitable default could not be determined
<anthyanthy> hi all ubuntu users
<ActionParsnip> tujohnubu: is it a laptop or a desktop?
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: nettop
<zooz> psusi, what if I, a user, want to decide which info is vital and when to enter it?
<psusi> zooz, for unattended installs, you answer the questions in advance
<psusi> zooz, you don't... if it is required or the package doesn't work, then it is required...
<ActionParsnip> tujohnubu: sounds like your monitr isn't reporting EDID as it should, you may need an xorg.conf to get it running. What make / model is the system please?
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: samsung syncmaster 931c
<zooz> psusi, then answer me this: I have a 100 ubuntu servers and I want to install a package called "foo"
<psusi> zooz, though it is always possible that whoever packaged the program marked the question as required when it really could have a sensible default
<zooz> which requires some info during the install
<ActionParsnip> tujohnubu: of the system please
<zooz> psusi, so according to you, I have to go through all of the 100 servers and manually answer all those stupid questions?
<zooz> that's really broken by design then
<wifioregon> HI, how do I delete the guest account?
<psusi> zooz, there was a way to specify the answer in advance when you go to install, but yea.... and it's only broken if the answer isn't *really* required for the package to work, which would mean whoever packaged the program messed up
<siganderson> where does ubuntu take the keymap when in virtual terminal?
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: it is Pegatron Walle L6 PV D-SUB
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, any luck?
<MrGizmo757> No luck.
<MrGizmo757> i tried it under the live CD before updates and it works there.  but  on my fully updated system it dosent work.
<MrGizmo757> i cant figure out why
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: does system name make sense?
<ActionParsnip> tujohnubu: this may help http://allurgroceries.com/n10/xorg.conf.intel    you can change the res as you wish. You didn't have to become root, the users can run the other commands and the sudo for lshw will give the access it needs
<Costin> hey, we need help testing a phone number: 213-416-1560, access code is 492-302-232# -- can you guys call in?  it's for testing a conference calling platform.
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, weird, so thunderbird can't see your connection at all?
<Jordan_U> Costin: This is #ubuntu, for Ubuntu support only.
<OerHeks> Costin wrong channel
<zooz> psusi, thanks for the information, that helped me understand the philosophy of debian and/or ubuntu
<MrGizmo757> no it dosent seem to be able to connect
<zooz> psusi, I have been using RHEL/CentOS/Fedora for many many years and never experienced that kind of nonsense
<Costin> sorry!
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: so i don't need to edit anything? and i just enter a command?
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, what's the exact error you're getting?
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: can you give an example of resolution change command?
<daj5704> hey. I got ubuntu 12.04 and im trying to install it on my 250gb external hard drive but how big do i make the partitions
<ActionParsnip> tujohnubu: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and paste in that text, it may help. Your monitor isn't playing right so you need to TELL your OS what it can do. Good monitors report what they can do
<Mike9863> How can I set a window to minimize by scrolling on its title bar?
<MrGizmo757> when i enter my credentials in  it starts its auto configuration then it says  unable to find settings for this account.      this happens under both gmail and hotmail.       so i try to set it up manually.  when i do that it give me an incorrect password error. wich is false. becuase it works on my other machine just fine.
<ruli> daj5704: one big one
<ActionParsnip> daj5704: 10Gb Ext4 for /, 2xRAM amount for swap (I assume less than 2Gb RAM) and the rest Ext4 for /home     the default install option will setup the partitions for you and willbe fine but if you want to get fancy you can do it that way
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757,  this is the exact problem I had on Mint
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757,  I tried reinstalling, deleting the .thunderbird directory, nothing helped.
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, going to google for a sec, see what I can find.
<daj5704> ruli don't i need different partitions for the swap, boot, root and home
<MrGizmo757> ok. i been on google alredy i didnt have much luck
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: i don't have such file
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: ohh
<ActionParsnip> daj5704: you can have one big partition for everything if you want, swap will be setup seperate by default
<MrGizmo757> most of the stuff i found was to old to really apply
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: nevermind, pasting
<ruli> daj5704: nope thats a relic of the 1990's. ubuntu is (in theory) an upgradable OS so you wont have to care about separating /home and / either. you'll just end up wasting space in practice
<ActionParsnip> tujohnubu: yes, the OS doesn't ship with one but some hardware setups need the file still
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, yeah.  when you manually configure, say.. Gmail... and hit get mail... what server does it say it's trying to connect to at the bottom?
<ruli> daj5704: i would even make swap a file on / partition rather than separate partition for more flexibility and marginal performance cost but if you use LVM that's not really a problem eitehr afaik
<daj5704> ActionParsnip So what do i make the one big partition like ext4 primary and where do i mount it
<MrGizmo757> its not listing a server.     it says tying common server names   then   when it fails it brings up the manual configuration
<ActionParsnip> daj5704: that is the default option in the installer
<MrGizmo757> incoming is set to IMAP  outgoing is set to SMTP
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: i did that and i changed modes to 1280 x 1024
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, no I meant if you do manual gmail config, then try to connect
<ActionParsnip> tujohnubu: is that...better?
<daj5704> ActionParsnip: ok but where do i mount it
<ActionParsnip> daj5704: that is managed for you too
<ruli> daj5704: the one thing you'll need to understand about ubuntu is the devs aren't brainiacs. the defaults aren't necessarily always the best option, either
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, you might want to check the Tools > Error console... see if anything useful is in there?
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: so now, now there is a chanse that i won't be able to run X, well i guess i can always remove this file, now i guess i need to reboot?
<MrGizmo757> i had to go into advanced settings for that.   its  says IMAP.Gmail.com
<ActionParsnip> tujohnubu: possibly, you can boot to root recovery and delete the file
<MrGizmo757> server name list  .gmail.com
<daj5704> Ruli: what do you recommend. Which partitions do i need to make and how big should i make them
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: ok i need to quit my irc, hope to see you soon ;)
<MrGizmo757> ssl/tls   port 993
<ruli> daj5704: one /, no swap. and as soon you enter the OS, go through the process of making a filesystem mounted swap. if you dont want to do that just use default recommeds for swap partition size and everything else for /
<john3voltas> greets
<daj5704> Ruli: im confused. Im in the installer and stuff and how big should the / be and why should i make a swap after its installed
<ActionParsnip> daj5704: you are clearly new to the OS, let the installer work it's magic. Ubuntu is made for Linux newcomers so the defaults should be ok
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, your server name is .gmail.com?
<MrGizmo757> thats what it says
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, for incoming it should be imap.gmail.com
<john3voltas> is there a boot parameter to tell the kernel where to find the filesystem.squashfs?
<MrGizmo757> well it says server type  IMAP   then the line just below it says .gmail.com
<daj5704> ActionParsnip: ive used it with wubi but i want it on my external now so i dont know what to do. So justvuse the freespace partition thats primary ext4 and no mount point
<ruli> daj5704: because you won't be able to adjust swap size after you install or in the case of LVM at least not without the same risks and problems. if you put too little or too much swap and want to change it you either wont be able to or could be in for a headache. filesystem mounted swap you can easily change size and as often as you need
<grimeton> seriously: the logon stuff is f*cked up
<TomatoKetchup> yeah. fix that to imap.gmail.com
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, port 993 as well.
<MrGizmo757> yep
<TomatoKetchup> I'd check your outgoing server, should be smtp.gmail.com
<john3voltas> debian has live-media-path=
<ActionParsnip> daj5704: it will need a mount point, or the data won't be used.
<grimeton> daj5704: you can create as much swapfiles or swap partitions as you want later
<ruli> daj5704: windows uses filesystem mounted swap. and it's 2012
<MrGizmo757> whats strange is all my info under the advnace settings has all been detected and entered from the setup proscess.   if thunderbird can see all that info it dosent make since that it dosent connect
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, oh I know why, because then it defaults to trying to guess server config
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, which is why .gmail.com is listed, should be imap.gmail.com
<daj5704> Im using my phone for this IRC so its hard for me to see everything im getting told to do so what should i do in this installer with a 250gb external hd
<grimeton> daj5704: external hd? like usb drive?
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, which you can change, but I think it'll still have problems connecting, because I had the same issue in Mint and it wasn't the server config.  Something about thunderbird isn't allowing it to connect to anything.
<psusi> daj5704, just pick the guided install option and let it figure it out for you
<MrGizmo757> ok ill change it and see if it works.  outgoing should be SMTP.gmail.com  i would assume
<MrGizmo757> ok we'll lets see what happens
<ruli> does 12.04 default to LVM partitioning?
<psusi> ruli, no
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, yep
<ruli> well there you go
<ActionParsnip> ruli: its available, just not default
<psusi> ruli, you need the alternate installer for that
<daj5704> No like an external sata harddrive. Wont the guided install overwrite my windows 7 instead of installing to my external
<ruli> wow reallly? not even optional on the desktop installer?
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, if that doesn't work  go to Tools > Error console, not sure if you'll find anything there but worth a shot
<john3voltas> where can i see all kernel/boot parameters for ubuntu?
<ring1> ActionParsnip, does the desktop version actually support lvm and cryptsetup these days?
<psusi> ruli, most people have no reason to use it
<escott> john3voltas, the ones you booted with or all possible kernel parameters?
<ActionParsnip> john3voltas: they are set in /etc/default/grub      the defaults are:  quiet splash
<john3voltas> escott, all
<MrGizmo757> ok its partially working.   its connected and its pulling my emails  but  i am gettign secure connection errors
<escott> john3voltas, http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<john3voltas> but that's generic, isn't it?
<MrGizmo757> and the Keyring  app keeps popping up
<ruli> psusi: well that's one opinion, anyway. i thought it might at least be on dekstop installer. oh well
<ActionParsnip> MrGizmo757: set a blank keyring password
<john3voltas> escott, but that's generic, isn't it?
<psusi> ring1, you can hack it to do lvm by installing the lvm package and manually setting it up then telling the installer which volume to use for which mountpoint, and then after it finishes installing you have to chroot into the installed system and install the lvm package there too
<ActionParsnip> ruli: you could pull it in from the repo I guess
<MrGizmo757> it dosent look like SSL   is working.
<TomatoKetchup> hrm
<MrGizmo757> its getting my emails now but  it keeps saying secure connection error.
<escott> john3voltas, shouldnt be that different for ubuntu kernel, but it would be vanilla
<ruli> ActionParsnip: yeah lot more work. if it's on the alternate at least that's something
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, is authetication method set to Normal Password in the server settings
<daj5704> My bad. I didnt know that the replace windows 7 with ubuntu option let me choose my external harddrive.
<MrGizmo757> yes its set to normal.
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, SSL/TLS as well.
<TomatoKetchup> one sec
<john3voltas> escott, i am after a kernel parameter that i can tell ubuntu where to find the filesystem.squashfs. debian has live-media-path
<MrGizmo757> yes
<escott> john3voltas, why not boot a livecd and check /proc/cmdline
<john3voltas> escott, good thinking
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, secure connection error for SMTP or IMAP, does it say?
<ring1> psusi, alright, thanks for the info. i was just curious, since i believe it would be a good thing to have in the default installer, so more people would use it. i'm always using the alternate installer for nostalgic reasons ;)
<john3voltas> thanks a bunch
<MrGizmo757> this is the error
<MrGizmo757> Secure connection failed
<MrGizmo757>       
<MrGizmo757>       
<MrGizmo757>       
<MrGizmo757>       
<FloodBot1> MrGizmo757: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daj5704> I tried the guided install but it said that the / couldn't be mounted
<psusi> ring1, it's a little overkill for most people, especially people dual booting with mac or windows which don't understand lvm
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, ok let me see what else I can come up with
<MrGizmo757> ok
<Jordan_U> john3voltas: You can also check /boot/grub/grub.cfg and /boot/grub/loopback.cfg on the iso.
<ruli> daj5704: well that's ubuntu for you
<MrGizmo757> could it be a certificate problem?
<daj5704> ruli: haha yeah. it happened on linux mint 12 too
<john3voltas> escott, doesn't /proc/cmdline show me just the ones that are currently "running"?
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, honestly I'm not sure
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, never had to mess with certificates to get gmail working.
<escott> john3voltas, yes
<john3voltas> then that's no good
<escott> john3voltas, the ones your running kernel used
<john3voltas> i already know the default ones
<Jordan_U> john3voltas: What is your end goal? Why do you want to use a non default path to the squashfs?
<W1N9Zr0> how do i repair the ubuntu /boot partition+grub so it supports mdadm raid and lvm? do i follow this http://blog.mydream.com.hk/howto/linux/howto-reinstall-grub-in-rescue-mode-while-using-lvm-mdadm example B, but substitute grub>... stuff with grub-install and specific options? which options?
<john3voltas> Jordan_U, i want to boot ubuntu in a frugal way using grub4dos
<tujohnubu> ActionParsnip: thank you, it worked and i believe that this system thinks that it is a notebook with an external video monitor so i had to disable "notebook" monitor :)
<MrGizmo757> well its better then it was. atleast i can get to my emails now.  but a non secure connection error is definatly a concern
<Jordan_U> john3voltas: It's much easier to simply leave the iso file as-is and loop boot it via grub2.
<psusi> W1N9Zr0, you mount your root fs, and /boot if you have a separate /boot partition, then run grub-install --root-directory=/path/to/root/fs /dev/sda
<john3voltas> i can't use grub2
<W1N9Zr0> do i need to give grub-install specific options so it can boot with raid and lvm properly? my root is on an lvm volume that's on an mdadm raid array
<Jordan_U> john3voltas: Why not?
<ring1> psusi, sure, not many would use it. but it would be nice to have the partitioning gui being on par with the text partitioning
<daj5704> Thanks for y'alls help though. I'll try to install it some other time
<db> hi. when exactly are files in /etc/security/limits.d read? I mean, I made a change, what do I need to do to have it apply to a server process?
<Jordan_U> W1N9Zr0: No, grub-install will detect that automatically and configure it properly for you.
<OerHeks> W1N9Zr0, all i can think of, is your BIOS setup to boot from your LVM?
<psusi> W1N9Zr0, no, it detects it automatically... it also doesn't need a separate /boot partition for lvm and/or raid
<john3voltas> Jordan_U, simply because grub2 needs installation whereas grub4dos can be put to work without being installed into the mbr
<W1N9Zr0> ok thanks
<psusi> ring1, yea, unfortunately it's hard keeping the image size down to fit on a cd... would be nice to have on the dvd though
<john3voltas> Jordan_U, i need it for my company laptop where i am forced to use windows and prohibited to install/run linux
<Jordan_U> john3voltas: grub2 can also be loaded from Windows's bootloader, though I'll admit the documentation for doing so is poor.
<OerHeks> W1N9Zr0, sorry, i misread you have a issue with it
<psusi> OerHeks, bios boots from a disk.... it knows nothing about lvm
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, for your outgoing server, is smtp.gmail.com set to STARTTLS, Normal Password, and port 587?
<MrGizmo757> ok
<MrGizmo757> its currently on ssl/tls
<john3voltas> Jordan_U, for me and for this particular case, grub2 is a 'no go'
<MrGizmo757> i change that and see
<Jordan_U> john3voltas: In fact Wubi uses grub2, and it sounds like Wubi might be an ideal solution for you (which is not something I say often :)
<TomatoKetchup> change that
<john3voltas> Jordan_U,  i don't even know what a wubi is
<psusi> Jordan_U, I could have sworn that wubi used grub4dos
<Jordan_U> psusi: It used to, before Ubuntu switched to grub2.
<tujohnubu> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<MrGizmo757> still getting the error
<tujohnubu> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, yeah, well at least your smtp server is configured correctly now, lol  ... odd I really can't find much on this problem
<ring1> psusi, i read in the future beginning with 12.10 there will be no image with cd size anymore. the image will grow up to 800 mb. the dvd and netinstall will of course stay
#ubuntu 2012-05-18
<Jordan_U> john3voltas: Wubi is the Windows Based Ubuntu Installer. It creates an ext4 disk image file on your Windows partition and sets up ntldr/BCD to boot from it allowing you to have a full Ubuntu installation without any repartitioning or changing of the MBR. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<MrGizmo757> yeah.
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, sorry I couldn't be of much help
<psusi> ring1, I thought the cd was staying the same, but they were adding a new image that was to be around 1+gb, smaller than dvd but larger than cd
<MrGizmo757> well you helped some.  i went from no emails at all  to emails.   just need to work out this secure connction error.
<L3top> !cookie | TomatoKetchup
<ubottu> TomatoKetchup: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<MrGizmo757> i have an idea.  ill wait until my wife gets done on on her windows laptop.  and i will get thunderbird up on that and compare the advanced settings.
<john3voltas> Jordan_U, as said, i can't install linux or anything suspicious like wubi. all i need is a boot parameter to tell the kernel where to find the filesystem squashfs.
<TomatoKetchup> lol thanks
<L3top> It is cumulative
<Jordan_U> john3voltas: I don't know what kernel parameter that would be, sorry.
<bennypr0fane> hello, I have a wlan problem, 12.04 doesn't recognize my chip it's a broadcomm 43xx
<L3top> everytime I pop in here today you are fixing.
<L3top> thats good stuff
<MrGizmo757> becuase it works fine on the windows machine so  if i can match my settings under ubuntu  to the way its sets itself up under windows maybe it will work.
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757, good deal, did you check the thunderbird error console?
<john3voltas> Jordan_U, do you mean the kernel parameters are not documented?
<MrGizmo757> no
<TomatoKetchup> MrGizmo757,  Tools > Error console, see if there is anything helpful in there.
<Jordan_U> john3voltas: The may or may not be documented. If they are documented then I don't know where to find them.
<ActionParsnip> john3voltas: what are you wanting to achieve with the boot option?
<MrGizmo757> there are two erros marked in red
<bennypr0fane> here's some output from lshow -c network: http://pastebin.com/EMgGpxwP
<MrGizmo757> unknown property moz column fill
<ring1> psusi, http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2012/05/msg00685.html
<MrGizmo757> have no clue what that means
<c0ldz3r0> how can i set my printer to print in win xp without ask for password
<TomatoKetchup> yeah that's nothing, two of the same error?
<c0ldz3r0> any idea ?
<john3voltas> ActionParsnip, i want to boot ubuntu in a frugal way. just vmlinuz+initrd+filesystem.squashfs from my hdd instead of from a livecd
<MrGizmo757> and the other says  attribute deprecated
<ActionParsnip> john3voltas: add the boot option:   text
<MrGizmo757> ok heres somthing.   i have Chrome installed as my browser. and one of the logs says   Could not read chrome manifest 'jar:file:    so maybe its trying to do somthing with chrome that is messing things up.
<john3voltas> ActionParsnip, text? what does it do?
<TomatoKetchup> eh, I have that error too
<ActionParsnip> john3voltas: makes the X server not load but but starts all the services and such
<bennypr0fane> I removed bcmwl-kernel-source, broadcom-sta-common, and broadcom-sta-source,
<OerHeks> bennypr0fane, firmware=N/A , i think you need the firmware-b43-installer package, after install reboot
<bennypr0fane>  I installed b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer and rebooted, also un.blacklisted bcm43xx and rebooted - no success! :-( :-( :-(
<john3voltas> ActionParsnip, don't get why you're telling me to use it. what do i gain? how will i be able to boot ubuntu frugal using text?
<bennypr0fane> OerHeks all done, nothing happened
<MrGizmo757> ok a few of the error logs have somthing related to chrome in here
<bennypr0fane> c0ldz3r0 your questions seems off-topic, it sounds like it belongs in a windows channel...
<ActionParsnip> c0ldz3r0: how did you share the printer? I imagine you shared it in Ubuntu...
<c0ldz3r0> sorry i use ubuntu and the printer is installed um windows machine
<john3voltas> Jordan_U, this is for debian: http://grml.org/online-docs/live-initramfs.en.7.html
<c0ldz3r0> the printer works normal
<c0ldz3r0> the question is
<john3voltas> Jordan_U, i wanted to find the same for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> c0ldz3r0: so you want to print from ubuntu to a Windows shared printer?
<c0ldz3r0> yes
<bennypr0fane> c0ldz3r0 which is the application that's asks you for a pw?
<c0ldz3r0> every time i want to print something i have to enter user and pass
<ActionParsnip> c0ldz3r0: you can set the username and password when you connect, its part of adding the printer
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: I think you misunderstood what john3voltas meant by "frugal", in this context they mean something like http://damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Frugal_Install
<john3voltas> yep
<john3voltas> like DSL or Puppy
<ActionParsnip> john3voltas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=888911
<c0ldz3r0> sorry a cant add pass and user in printer
<c0ldz3r0> not ask me
<john3voltas> ActionParsnip, ah! topic posted by nooby, a puppy long time user from sweden :)
<MrGizmo757> ok well i am out of here.   ill mess with this more later.   thanx for all the help
<ActionParsnip> c0ldz3r0: you do, its set when you add the printer, like I already said.
<ActionParsnip> c0ldz3r0: http://heatware.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/ubuntu_printer_4.png   see in the bottom right, that's where you add the credentials. It happened on your system too
<john3voltas> ActionParsnip, that topic doesn't say how to boot ubuntu in a frugal way
<OerHeks> bennypr0fane, on a Acer laptop?
<john3voltas> actually, that's what nooby was asking for in the 1st place
<c0ldz3r0> ActionParsnip: i will check this now thanks
<bennypr0fane> OerHeks yes
<OerHeks> bennypr0fane, post 3 or 4 sounds promissing, acer wmi trouble > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1704122
<mrmath130> hey i just had a quick question about minimum system requirements
<ActionParsnip> c0ldz3r0: you'll need to remove the current printer, than readd
<bennypr0fane> c0ldz3r0 or you could managing the printer via cups.that saved my life with the last printer on the nework
<mrmath130> i couldn't find them anywhere on the website
<ActionParsnip> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<mrmath130> !requirements
<john3voltas> Jordan_U, hey, what's that 'file' command? like append  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper ...
<mrmath130> oh ok thanks
<c0ldz3r0> bennypr0fane: i added the printer via cups
<c0ldz3r0> not from printer app
<c0ldz3r0> lol
<ActionParsnip> c0ldz3r0: use:   system-config-printer
<c0ldz3r0> ActionParsnip: ok doing now
<c0ldz3r0> thanks to all
<Jordan_U> john3voltas: I believe that it's the path to the preseed file.
<john3voltas> Jordan_U, honestly don't know what a preseed file is. thought it could be the same as the live-media-path from debian...
<john3voltas> dead end, huh?
<Jordan_U> john3voltas: No, it for settings related to installation.
<Jordan_U> s/it/it's/
<hwolff> Hello, I have a question about ubuntu and virtualbox. Every time I run an update, the system installs the generic-pae kernel. When I boot, it then boots the pae kernel. But that kernel has no module vboxdrv.
<hwolff> solid_liq: Is there a vboxdrv for pae? If not, is there a way for the update not to install pae?
<john3voltas> s/it/it's ? what's that? i'm not english native ;)
<solid_liq> hwolff, why are you asking me?
<digitalslave> just installed 12.04 fresh and the onscreen keyboard comes up everytime i logon... anyone know of a fix for this??
<bohemian9485> hwolff: try re-install virtualbox, my kernel is generic-pae and virtualbox runs fine
<hwolff> solid_liq, sorry, my irc client seems to have expanded the so: to your nick. I'm sorry.
<dlentz> hwolff, that's why you use dkms, so when you install a new kernel, the vboxdrv is automatically built/iinstalled
<bennypr0fane> OerHeks, thanks, how can I find out whether that module is laoded or not?
<digitalslave> onboard when unlocking the screen is already unchecked
<glioros> is there any way to manually recalculate the statistics rathen than setting a cron in this was /usr/local/psa/admin/sbin/statistics --calculate-all
<glioros> ?
<glioros> any command ?
<OerHeks> bennypr0fane, if you perform " sudo modprobe -r acer-wmi " and you have sound, then use the blacklist
<Guest57117> FireFly
<john3voltas> gotta go. thanks to all who tried to help me. cheers
<glioros> anybody?
<hwolff> thanks, I'll look into dkms
<bennypr0fane> OerHeks, what do you mean by "if you have sound"?
<OerHeks> bennypr0fane, it should work instantly
<bennypr0fane> what sound?
<bennypr0fane> we're talking about my wlan...
<OerHeks> bennypr0fane,  err wlan should work instantly, my bad
<bennypr0fane> nothing happening :-(
<Kaigh> Hello, I was wondering if I could receive some help
<bennypr0fane> Kaigh just ask...
<bennypr0fane> OerHeks the Acer models they are talking about I think are bigger models
<Kaigh> I'm trying to install ubuntu alongside Windows 7. I've created a partition of 35 gb to install ubuntu on, but am lost on how to install ubuntu on this partition.
<aaa> my secondary hard drive does not mount on Nautilus, but i can see it in \dev\disc\by-uuid. how can i check it?
<Ububegin> Do I have to  install something to enable other pple to ssh into my computer ?
<lorecaster> have a problem... I have been running a DVI cable into my visio 32" HD monitor for a year now... i bought an HDMI cable to take advantage of the 3D speakers built into the monitor, but hwen I did, my keyboard (software) locks and either freezes out (buttons don't work) or locks a keystroke and won't let me change it. clearly sofware related. mouse works fine. switched back in the DVI calbe, no change. went into a live-boot off the 12.04
<lorecaster> install disk, same problem. Help?
<ActionParsnip> Kaigh: unpartition the space and leave the space unallocated, then install to the free space
<escott> Ububegin, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Kaigh> It is unallocated, nothing's on it. The unallocated partition doesn't show up when I try to install
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: what GPU?
<lorecaster> nvidia 9300 if i'm not mistaken. emme chick :)
<psusi> Kaigh, a partition that has no files in it is not the same as unpartitioned space... delete the partition and when you install ubuntu, tell it to install using free space
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<lorecaster> how would I go about this?
<alphanoop> Kaigh when installing select that partition and use for "/"
<benvei> Does someone know why
<benvei> debootstrap --arch amd64 precise /vz/private/101 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<benvei> does not work?
<wolferz> I just installed ubuntu server, I need a gui for setting some things up. I installed xinit and e17, but when I startx, there are no system settings, package managers, or anything else at all... Also, my entire sdb drive is forbidden to access... Does anyone have some guidance for me?
<skx`> hi - i have ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I would like to update evolution to latest stable version 3.4.2
<skx`> http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/download.shtml
<escott> skx`, not possible
<skx`> can't i install a compiled build or should i reallt build it myself?
<skx`> why escott?
<xangua> skx`: then you would neet to upgrade gnome, and then you would need to upgrade ubuntu lucid to precice pangolin
<stevecam> hey my videos have a blue tint to it, ive tried going through my video settings but i have no idea where to look
<escott> skx`, you could try to compile yourself but your entire desktop stack would need upgrading. you would likely end up with  non-functional desktop
<skx`> that's annoying as the evolution app is full of bugs
<aaa> my secondary hard drive does not mount on Nautilus, but i can see it in \dev\disc\by-uuid. how can i check it?
<bgamari> How does one kill a task during boot?
<bgamari> My machine appears to be thrashing during some upstart job during boot
<HowardTheDuck> hi!
<bgamari> Naturally Ctrl-C is caught and ignored
<skx`> ctrl+shift+c
<bgamari> skx`: Appears to have no effect
<ALFI0> qualche frocio dall'italia?
<skx`> i was mistaken :) i thiought you wanted to know the copy paste shortcut :) sorry
<zeidoz> bgamari: i would look in /etc/init.d for the start up job
<HowardTheDuck> is the new ubuntu compatible with laptops with optimus graphics switching, between intel and nvidia
<OerHeks> !it | ALFI0
<ubottu> ALFI0: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bgamari> Is there no way to get Upstart to tell you what jobs it is starting?
<bgamari> I've tried passing it --verbose on the kernel command line to no avail
<ALFI0> ma su ubuntu it son tutti transessuali e poi mi piace ROMPERE IL CAZZO e parlare in un altra lingua
<OerHeks> HowardTheDuck, yes, see bumblebee  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee & the irc channel #bumblebee here on freenode
<ALFI0> e poi sto aspettando che mo arriva un coglione col nick super hacker che non ha di meglio da fare nella vita che rompere la minkia a me, vuole il mio cazzo sto frocio di merda ma ha paura a chiedermelo
<bgamari> zeidoz: I'm supposed to do a brute force search through all 100 jobs (no even counting native upstart jobs)?
<escott> aaa, does it not appear in nautilus? have you tried the command "udisks --mount /dev/disks/by-uuid/whatever"
<ActionParsnip> !es | ALFI0
<ubottu> ALFI0: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<grimeton> is there something like packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<ALFI0> hey anyone know about firmware virus? i got 1 from a italy hacker crew in my computer
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: packages.ubuntu.com
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: thanks
<bgamari> Surely there much be a way to get Upstart to tell you what jobs it is starting, no?
<Boyo> I am installing Ubuntu.  It's asking to partition my current hard drive, which has Windows 7 installed.  It's asking me to size the partitions using a slider, but the partitions are not even named!
<Boyo> So I don't know which partition will be which size when I am done.
<escott> Boyo, if you boot to the livecd you can use gparted directly
<ActionParsnip> Boyo: If you use disk manager in Win7, you can resize the partition there then install to the free space
<ALFI0> dont install ubuntu, it sux use windows 7 more secure, u get hacked with ubuntu
<escott> Boyo, I have some vague memory that those sliders where really confusing.
<Boyo> About how much space should I expect a new installation of Ubuntu to use?
<Boyo> (I'm actually booted to the LiveCD now)
<ActionParsnip> Boyo: mine is about 4Gb here, giving ubuntu about 15Gb is plenty :)
<Boyo> Sounds good
<Boyo> It's literally two partitions side-by-side with no label on either
<Boyo> They are even the same color
<ALFI0> froci guardoni ce ne sono ho un cazzo enorme per il loro culo piatto
<ActionParsnip> !es | ALFI0
<john___> why upon chromium installation it ask me to remove a language pack and ffmpeg codec? is it ok that i won't install them?
<ALFI0> es un cazzo italy here
<ActionParsnip> !ops | ALFI0 swearing in Spanish
<ubottu> ALFI0 swearing in Spanish: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<john___> asks*
<ActionParsnip> john___: if you reinstall it after, is it ok?
<krababbel> Boyo: better do that in windows beforehand ntfs is not 100% safe in linux
<ALFI0> aio merda mostrati che ti faccio il culo a te e agli amici tuoi merde umane, ti sego la testa xD dai merda
<xangua> ActionParsnip: didn't knew italian was the new spanish
<ActionParsnip> xangua: google translate exists ;)
<john___> ActionParsnip: well, i can install chromium anyway, i was just wondering why
<Boyo> So I should not create the partition as part of the installation?
<Boyo> Ok, I'll try it in Windows then.
<ActionParsnip> john___: are there any bugs reported
<ActionParsnip> xangua: you get the idea :)
<john___> ActionParsnip: i.e. if not uninstalling them will cause trouble to chromium
<Boyo> Thanks all
<ActionParsnip> john___: worth a try
<krababbel> Boyo: no problem, it is in computer managment in win 7
 * ActionParsnip wishes people would plan partitions
<krababbel> well the installer and download page should have some first steps for beginners and many other people not reinstalling ubuntu :)
<lorecaster> I just updated my nvidia drivers, and now my whole computer is displaying in chinese?!
<grimeton> lorecaster: the chinese fonts are for free with this update
<lorecaster> please instruct with how to eliminate them? or revert back to english? my mandrin is a little rusty
<grimeton> lorecaster: is everything in chinese now or is it more a graphics setup problem?
<bgamari> How does one get mountall to spit out debug output?
<bgamari> It seems to be mountall which is causing the thrashing
<grimeton> bgamari: man mountall?
<lorecaster> all my system information... every window has a mixture, pidgin is all in chinese, file, edit, view, all in chiense...
<lorecaster> seems as though the system font selection is what changed... the imputs appear normal
<grimeton> lorecaster: you changed the locale or something?
<bgamari> grimeton: Try it
<bgamari> grimeton: It is perhaps the most useless man page you have ever seen
<grimeton> bgamari: seems like a deja-vu to me
<grimeton> lorecaster: if nothing else works: press ctrl+alt+f1, login as user, run sudo su - to become root and then run: dpkg-reconfigure locales and set the default locale you need, after that reboot
<lorecaster> in system settings, the blue flag with what looks like the UN logo on it is in chinese, the "HArdware drivers" is in chinese, and Ubunutu One logo
<lorecaster> oh, and right-click is all chinese, too
<grimeton> lorecaster: looks like your desktop is in chinese...
<lorecaster> seems that way. allt his from updating nvidia prop drivers??
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: doubt it
<lorecaster> that is, seriously, all i've done since the last restart.
<grimeton> cd
<aaa>  how do i create a "windows share" on my ubuntu machine?
<lorecaster> have a paste-bin, this looks suspicious
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/8TeC6Rd3
<lorecaster> looks like ALL my locales were lost, except chinese ones. CN and SG
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: try running:   gnome-language-selector
<lorecaster> all chinese.
<lorecaster> all i can read there is english in the first tab, and english (canada) in the second tab.
<Sheldon23> lorecaster, Check your logs, and firewall logs to see if you've been compromised.
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: is English in the drop downs?
<lorecaster> oh for god sakes.
<lorecaster> yes, it is.
<bgamari> How does one send SIGINT during boot?
<Sheldon23> Hmm.  Then you obviously have to do a full reinstall.
<lorecaster> -twitch- that's painful.
<lorecaster> alrighty. I was afraid of that.
<Sheldon23> But I'd take a look at the logs in any case, just to see how or what happened.
<lorecaster> I already have my live-install USB ready, see you all in a few hours, then. :'(
<lorecaster> okay, where, which and how?
<Sheldon23> /var/log
<escott> bgamari, kill -INT pid
<Sheldon23> Was Firewall enabled?
<aaa>  how do i create a "windows share" on my ubuntu machine?
<lorecaster> "/Var/log is a directory"
<Sheldon23> aaa, use Samba. https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<Sheldon23> Yes.  The log files are in that directory.
<lorecaster> if my system is already in chinese...?
<lorecaster> I can't do much with this as it is.
<bgamari> escott: I don't have a console
<Sheldon23> Are the logs in Chinese too?
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/SukkjmVL
<escott> bgamari, you want the equivalent of ctrl-c for a gui
<lorecaster> whcih logs do you want to see?
<bgamari> escott: No, I want to send SIGINT to a starting Upstart job
<Sheldon23> What does "auth.log" say
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/NmxJecVb
<escott> bgamari, ive never heard of a gui for "kill" so you probably just want to start a terminal
<bgamari> or SIGQUIT or SIGKILL or something
<bgamari> escott: Again, this has nothing to do with a GUI. I would be thrilled if I could get anywhere near starting X
<escott> !xy | bgamari the assumption when you ask "how do I send a signal" is that you have a working system
<ubottu> bgamari the assumption when you ask "how do I send a signal" is that you have a working system: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<Xirrin> Anyone have a recommendation for a good free cross-platform backup utility? I'd like to be able to make searchable backup images, but everything seems to be non-searchable (CloneZilla) or just files and not images (CrashPlan).
<Sheldon23> You'll have to go through that log file to check and see whether any session was opened when you weren't using the computer
<bgamari> ubottu: The problem is an incredibly vague symptom: the machine inexplicably stops booting right after starting plymouth
<ActionParsnip> Xirrin: could use rsync, its a simple file by file copy
<BigBass> It took me a couple of hours to find the correct commands to type into my terminal to get my Broadcom 802.11 wireless driver to work on 12.4. Is anybody else having  these same problems ?
<lorecaster> most of this morning.
<bgamari> escott: Rather, see above
<lorecaster> ... all day, actually.
<ActionParsnip> bgamari: press ALT+F2 and run:  xkill     click what you want to kill
<bgamari> No, again, I do not have a working system
<lorecaster> I didn't use my computer, I was out of town, in fact, until 17:00 today
<bgamari> I want to send a signal to an Upstart job during boot
<Xirrin> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the suggestion. Not sure how I feel about a file-by-file copy though. Easy to restore a full backup from a downed machine?
<escott> bgamari, what does it say when you hit the up arrow? does !sysrq work
<ActionParsnip> Xirrin: yes, just copy the files back.
<escott> Xirrin, why do you want image backup?
<Sheldon23> Hmm.  I'm not sure what time zone you're in because it shows that you've been logged in many times as root on May 17 around 2200 hours
<lorecaster> oh, that was when i was trying to figure out my NVIDIA issues.
<lorecaster> i've been in and out of terminal since 17:00
<Xirrin> ActionParsnip: I ask because I know a lot of times those file-by-file copies don't include any type of partition information or boot sectors so you still have to reformat the drive and reinstall things.
<bgamari> sysrq works, one moment, I need to reboot
<Xirrin> escott: Want to be able to simply and quickly restore a machine if I nuke it.
<bgamari> escott: ^^
<Sheldon23> It also shows a root session that's opened May 17th 0600 then intermittently all the way until 1700
<ActionParsnip> Xirrin: true, you'll need to reinstate grub. You could make an ISO of the whole partition I guess
<lorecaster> when I was out of town :S
<bgamari> But seriously, is there no way to send a signal to an Upstart job?
<bgamari> With SysV you could just use Ctrl-C
<escott> if you can get a clean shutdown you might be able to figure out what is going on during the boot by checking the logs. there is also the bootchart utility. you could install that within a chroot, boot it and let it hang and then sysrq out and that might give some details on what is going on
<Sheldon23> Looks like that's when it's happened.
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: do you have the root account enabled?
<lorecaster> I am always logged in as a user, and only EVER access terminal as SUDO when necessary
<lorecaster> otherwise, all else is default.
<bgamari> escott: The terminal just shows the result of fsck on /
<lorecaster> i never mess with users.
<Sheldon23> Is your password easily guessed?
<caesar__> what's the best theme manager (iyo) for 10.04
<bgamari> escott: and some warnings from rpcbind which are due to another bug
<ActionParsnip> caesar__: there is one built in...
<Sheldon23> Was Firewall enabled?  You can check under Admin-Firewall.
<ActionParsnip> caesar__: or myunity can do it
<lorecaster> it's an english pronounciation of a japanese word. all letters, not found in english, 8 characters.
<bgamari> escott: Yes, sysrq works. swapper is running
<lorecaster> check how?
<bgamari> escott: which makes sense since the harddisk is going wild
<caesar__> ActionParsnip: are you talking about the appearance preferences?
<Sheldon23> Click Administration -- Firewall.  See if i's enabled.
<escott> bgamari, im not sure what i can do but refer you to the logs. i dont know what would be happening at that point in the boot
<lorecaster> using gnome3
<ActionParsnip> caesar__: sure, or myunity under the theme tab
<lorecaster> I don't have the original gnome pulldowns
<bgamari> escott: Is there no way to kill the task?
<escott> bgamari, how do you know what task it is
<caesar__> ActionParsnip: this is 10.04... i dont have unity
<Sheldon23> Okay.  Can you go to program list, and type "firewall"
<bgamari> escott: Point taken; I suppose it's asynchronous
<_ProtekNickz> lol
<Sheldon23> by clicking on that button on the top left (forgot what it's called)
<lorecaster> nothing appears
<ActionParsnip> caesar__: then there is the appearence app in the menus
<Sheldon23> and searching for "firewall"
<lorecaster> I never installed anything of firewall yet (new install)
<bgamari> escott: There's no way to convince upstart to spawn a shell to investigate from?
<caesar__> so default theme manager is better than emerald or gstyles?
<escott> bgamari, you can always change to boot to recovery but thats a different boot process
<escott> bgamari, its either a normal boot or it isnt
<ActionParsnip> caesar__: its in the default install, it wil therefore gel with the OS as that is it's job
<Sheldon23> Hmm.  Okay, bottom line looks like there's been some unauthorized root access.  Best thing to do is full reinstall, strong password, diff from previous, enable Firewall, perform security updates.
<bgamari> escott: sysrq-f killed it
<bgamari> escott: It's continuing to boot so hopefully I'll know which task it was soon
<bgamari> escott: It was apparently find presumably started by mounted-tmp
<lorecaster> understood. I really appreciate it. I thought people didn't hack linux. I'm just a home-user with no other reason to be hacked other than random chance... Cable modem, static IP maybe? could pose a problem?
<bgamari> escott: huh, /tmp must be huge on this machine. weird
<_ProtekNickz> anyone know how to get the Ubuntu-Tweak working, meaning the LogonSetting, all Disabled right after installing it? and i can't figure it out
<Sheldon23> Well, even if Linux is generally more secure than Windows, any system without Firewall enabled and a strong password is susceptible.
<lorecaster> understood. I shall do a fresh-install. my keyboard issues appear to have resolved.
<stars69> what is the name of eggdrop package anyonw know?
<OerHeks> lorecaster, you "updated nvidia driver" , how did you do that?
<lorecaster> terminal
<stars69> sudo apt-get install eggdrop1.6.21
<stars69> Reading package lists... Done
<stars69> Building dependency tree
<stars69> Reading state information... Done
<stars69> E: Unable to locate package eggdrop1.6.21
<FloodBot1> stars69: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<T_H_X> stars69: sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<Sheldon23> Also turn off SSH if you don't need it.
<lorecaster> how do i turn it off?
<lorecaster> I never use SSH
<_ProtekNickz> service ssh stop
<lorecaster> permanent? even after restart?
<Sheldon23> Try typing this into terminal to check if root account was enabled accidentally: sudo cat /etc/shadow
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: it's not installed by default, you can uninstall openssh-server if you don't use it
<wifioregon> My friend wants to install ubuntu on an old netbook but doesn't have a USB flash drive. Is there any other way he can install?
<Sheldon23> If root shows a "!" instead of an encrypted password, then root account's been enabled somehow.
<_ProtekNickz> Burn it to CD
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: USB CD driver, SD card
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: PXE boot if you can setup a PXE server
<wifioregon> thanks.. I didnt think about the SD card
<Xirrin> lorecaster: I have to agree with what was mentioned here earlier. The ONLY way that you know 100% that you are secure is a full reformat, a new STRONG password that you share with no one, and turning off all remote access that isn't actively needed while keeping those that you do need as secure as possible (HTTPS instead of HTTP, SSH v2 instead of v2, running firewall, etc)
<_ProtekNickz> Anyone know how to get the Ubuntu-Tweak working, meaning the LogonSetting, all Disabled right after installing it? and i can't figure it out
<ActionParsnip> _ProtekNickz: i don't believe  ubuntu tweak is supported here, its a 3rd party app
<Xirrin> lorecaster: Also, something to consider is if you're wired or wireless. Wireless is not nearly as secure as people want to believe it is, even with all the "bells and whistles" turned on.
<_ProtekNickz> i realised that, but was just asking for some friendly advice
<Sheldon23> _ProtekNickz, Add the ppa. Refresh package list, and install.
<Sheldon23> _ProtekNickz, http://www.noobslab.com/2011/12/install-ubuntu-tweak-06-on-ubuntu-1204.html
<_ProtekNickz> Xirrin: i agree wireless is bull dust
<netmk> stars69: just do  sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<netmk> stars69: it'll fetch the right packages.
<sbaker48> I have a Dell PowerEdge T105 (video is onboard ATI ES1000), and when I install Ubuntu 11.10 the colors are too bright. Especially light gray is impossible to distinguish from white. When I install Ubuntu 11.4 I did not have this problem. Settings on the monitor don't help at all. Any ideas of what I can try?
<_ProtekNickz> Sheldon23 ive done all that, the install went fine, seemed to anyway, it's the Login Setting All items Disabled?
<undecim> Is there some way with empathy to ignore the freenode login message from NickServ, without ignoring everything?
<aaa> how do i take ownership of a directory?
<Xirrin> undecim: That's a damn good question.
<ActionParsnip> sbaker48: did you upgrade or is it a clean install?
<stars69> netmk, thanks
<glenford> is there a way to remove bottom panel from gnome-classic
<netmk> aaa: man chown
<escott> aaa sudo chown username:username in general you should not do this outside of your $HOME
<sbaker48> ActionParsnip, clean install
<ActionParsnip> glenford: sure, just right click it and remove the panel
<undecim> aaa: A better question: why do you need to?
<Xirrin> aaa: what netmk and escott said
<Sheldon23> _ProtekNickz, Ah, I don't have a Ubuntu copy at hand to test.  Maybe someone else could try it out and help you.
<glenford> ActionParsnip: thats the problem i cant right click it
<Xirrin> aaa: quick explination is "sudo chown USERNAME:USERNAME /DIRECTORY", but "man chown" is the best way to explain it
<mi3> HI!
<Kipo> Hello everyone, good evening.
<_ProtekNickz> Sheldon23: ty for the help anyhows, ill just have to keep trying lol
<Kipo> Hi there.
<xangua> glenford: tried holding shift or alt¿
<BentFranklin> Does sshd keep access logs like apache?  Where?
<mun> hi
<mun> i'm a bit confused about GPLv3. if i modify parts of the code, would my modifications need to be released as well?
<aaa> created a shared directory in \srv and the guide said to do "sudo chown nobody.nogroup /srv/samba/share/". now i can't put anything inside
<sbaker48> My guess is that is either has something to do with a new version of the ATI driver, or maybe that color calibration stuff? But I don't know what that is all about
<xangua> !ot | mun
<ubottu> mun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glenford> ActionParsnip: dosnt work
<escott> mun, if you distribute yes (this is true of all gpl variants)
<mun> escott, distribute meaning? what if i'm a freelancer?
<undecim> aaa: what guide are you following?
<escott> mun, in fact you have to do a bit more. if you distribute you must release the source code and build scripts
<mun> escott, release to whom? my client or the public?
<aaa> got a link here to https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<_ProtekNickz> Sheldon23: OMG! im a DOLT, theirs a button top right to unlock the controls on the 'Login Settings' form, heh! it's workig now
<netmk> usually you must provide a way for people to obtain a copy
<Sheldon23> _ProtekNickz, ah, brilliant!
<netmk> either by e-mail or you put 'em on an FTP or webhost.
<escott> mun, depends. is it work for hire? if it is then the company owns the ip (check with a lawyer on that, but thats true of most work for hire contracts) so they can use it internally as much as they want and it is within the same "person" and so is not distributed
<Jordan_U> mun: To whoever you distribute the modified code to. So it sounds like your client in this case. Please continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic though.
<Kipo> Guys... what would you do if "/start/init.d/kdm start" get you a "no such file or directory" error while trying to start KDE?
<goddard> sessioninstall wont update its just stuck in my update manager
<undecim> aaa: What you want is probably chmod, so that other users can add files to the directory...
<glenford> ActionParsnip: i cant seem to get it to work
<mun> Jordan_U, ok
<undecim> aaa: chmod a+w /path/to/directory i think does what oyu want
<ActionParsnip> sbaker48: try the boot option:  acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux
<Kipo> I just want to start KDE without using startx, so I can go to the login screen.
<Kipo> But "/etc/init.d/kdm start" gives me that error.
<wilee-nilee> question isn't the terminal command to open the Ubuntu Software Center, Ubuntu Software Center
<undecim> aaa: (put "sudo" in front of that)
<krux> glenford, xangua said what you should do.. try holding shift or alt ?
<aaa> so it allows access by anyone?
<undecim> aaa: Depending on your use case, you may instead want to just use user directories
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: gksudo software-properties-gtk
<undecim> aaa: It will allow anyone to create files and filders in the directory
<glenford> Krux: that dosnt work
<aaa> that's what i wanted. thanks
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, cool thanks it is crashing just need the error.
<undecim> aaa: But if for example, user "aaa" puts a file in the directory, "bbb" won't be able to delete it
<krux> try the start button ?.. and right click
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: try upgrading in CLI first,then try the GUI
<krux> that's how i did it
<undecim> aaa: File permissions can also control who can view or edit the file
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, I am all upgraded, that command open the software sources though.
<goddard> sessioninstall wont update its just stuck in my update manager
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: then run:   gksudo software-center-gtk3
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, thanks I will try that
<amikrop> Hello, how can I add an item to the launcher?
<undecim> How can I have empathy highlight messages prefixed with "undecim:"?
<rafael> a
<ActionParsnip> amikrop: drag it from dash to the unity panel
<ameoba> trying to install some packages.  keep getting "503 service unavailable" from us.archive.ubuntu.com - is it just me or is something broken?
<grimeton> ameoba: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: It doesn't stay, it disappears
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: and I can't find this app when I minimize it
<cvprog> don't be mad... press ctrl+alt+sysrq then let go of all but the alt button and than press either k o i ... etc... if holding alt didn't do anything try holding ctrl !!!!!!! ;D
<ActionParsnip> amikrop: if you run the app from dash, you can then right click the icon and tell it to stay
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, that last command work got a large amount of info in the error thanks, time to google foo. :)
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: that icon never appears
<ActionParsnip> amikrop: does it have an icon in dash?
<cvprog> by the way how do i put to sleep from keyboard ?
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: in a specific app which I unlocked it from dash earlier
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: no
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: ee yes
<glenford> i solved my problem
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: it has an icon in dash. it's just I "unlocked it from launcher" earlier, that's when that started to happen
<ActionParsnip> cvprog: try:     sudo pm-suspend
<glenford> Alt+Super+Right Click is what works for me :D
<ameoba> grimeton : thx.  Looks like I've got problems.
<ameoba> fix 'em in the morning
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: actually it just happened with google chrome. I unlocked libreoffice writer, too, but when I ran it from dash its icon appeared normally in the launcher
<cvprog> ActionParsnip: pm command not found
<ActionParsnip> cvprog: its a hypen, not a space....
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: Now it happened with LibreOffice too.
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: that's really weird
<sbaker48> ActionParsnip, I tried the boot parameters, and nothing seems to have changed
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: so, any ideas why they never appear?
<cvprog> ActionParsnip: that worked but when i try to return to my desktop it does nothing it does not wake up
<cvprog> ActionParsnip: i used to do cd /etc/acpi/; sudo ./sleep.sh
<cvprog> ActionParsnip: but that also did the same thing, not waking up
<amikrop> So, anybody knows why I am losing some apps after I minimize them? They don't show in launcher.
<cvprog> ActionParsnip: thats why i asked how to go to suspend, this problem started after updating to 12.04
<amikrop> That started when I unlocked them from launcher. But bow they never show, even when I run the app from dash
<amikrop> So when I minimize it, I lose it (cause it's not in launcher)
<amikrop> * now
<Kaduptm> im a new user of ubuntu... how can i put skype on startup?????? please
<|Slacker|> Kaduptm, click the clog and then startup applications
<Kaduptm> ok... what the extension of the file and where do i find it?!
<testeee> hello
<|Slacker|> gimme a sec
<Kaduptm> :)
<xangua> Kaduptm: name: skype command: skype coment: whatever
<|Slacker|> Kaduptm, that's it
<Timothy> does anybody know if it's possible to create a custom spin of Ubuntu (using remastersys or some other prog) to clone client systems while maintaining NIS and NFS shares from a server?
<Kaduptm> hum... ill try... thanks
<Kaduptm> im still thinking like windows extensions
<Kaduptm> lol
<crewza> aeaeaeaeaeaeae
<crewza> oi gatinhos
<Suppor> lol
<xangua> !nickspam | ARA-ES-INCH-KLRI
<ubottu> ARA-ES-INCH-KLRI: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<testeee> bah
<crewza> galera
<crewza> alguem pode me ajudar por favor?
<xangua> !pt | crewza
<ubottu> crewza: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<crewza> [xangua]: obrigado!
<blitzkrieg79> i'm building a domain controller for windows boxes out of an ubuntu server, but i think i don't have to use ubuntu server to get it done, can anyone confirm or deny this?
<sayz> login
<blitzkrieg79> meaning i could probably do the same job with regular ubuntu as opposed to ubuntu server
<escott> blitzkrieg79, sure its all just packages you could start with minimal and build up or start with desktop and add server
<blitzkrieg79> cool, because its going to be a virtualbox on a freebsd machine
<blitzkrieg79> and for the life of me i can't find a working link i can use to download an iso for ubuntu server with wget
<blitzkrieg79> but i can find one for regular ubuntu all day
<blitzkrieg79> the machine in question has no opticals
<Timothy> blitzkrieg79, you can get the same job done, but the server install will give you a slimmer install - more resources dedicated to the task, less to a gui
<blitzkrieg79> icky, i have to use a gui?
<Timothy> for desktop ya....
<blitzkrieg79> using gui makes me feel like a noob
<blitzkrieg79> but, that'll work
<Timothy> dump your iso to a USB stick - that'll make you happy
<KM0201> blitzkrieg766: well, depending on what you're asking, it may be obvious you're a newb
<blitzkrieg79> <-ubernewb, sudo shut up!
<blitzkrieg79> jkjk
<blitzkrieg79> i was telling meself to shut up, in case that wasn't clear.
<Timothy> try http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<blitzkrieg79> lol@timothy
<blitzkrieg79> i have a multiboot usb key in my pocket right now, with all KINDS of lovely things on it.
<blitzkrieg79> i tried putting the iso on a usb stick but for some reason i couldn't mount it on the freebsd box
<DbYE>  NBE
<DbYE>  Knnh
<oWnO>  Mpf
<oWnO>  njLR
<QlNd>  VXVd
<QlNd>  lQh
<NBE>  sAd
<NBE>  oHpq
<koN>  ZgPf
<koN>  RVXk
<DbYE>  abF
<QlNd>  CIkK
<koN>  aekk
<NBE>  QKk
<UiNP>  Qfd
<UiNP>  DhaB
<oWnO>  omJ
<blitzkrieg79> hmm.... i should try a different stick.
<DbYE>  ZFho
<UiNP>  ZFho
<koN>  ZFho
<NBE>  ZFho
<DbYE>  ZFho
<UiNP>  ZFho
<koN>  ZFho
<NBE>  ZFho
<DbYE>  ZFho
<UiNP>  ZFho
<koN>  ZFho
<NBE>  ZFho
<UiNP>  ZFho
<koN>  ZFho
<blitzkrieg79> ty!
<Timothy> blitzkrieg79, wondering whether you might have an answer to my question...I'm trying to build a custom spin of Ubuntu for a very simple installation.  it's no problem except I have NFS and NIS for each client.
<ulmp>  ZFho
<jgg>  ZFho
<TDH>  ZFho
<gjsk>  ZFho
<eRSC>  ZFho
<wBb>  ZFho
<DWL>  ZFho
<ulmp>  ZFho
<jgg>  ZFho
<gjsk>  ZFho
<FloodBot1> jgg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eRSC>  ZFho
<TDH>  ZFho
<wBb>  ZFho
<DWL>  ZFho
<blitzkrieg79> ok, whats the question?
<ulmp>  ZFho
<jgg>  ZFho
<TDH>  ZFho
<gjsk>  ZFho
<Fpv>  ZFho
<eRSC>  ZFho
<52AAAYNS8>  ZFho
<wBb>  ZFho
<IzVi>  ZFho
<fFZQ>  ZFho
<HXs>  ZFho
<Timothy> any recommendations on how to do this?
<DWL>  ZFho
<zmYi>  ZFho
<cdeB>  ZFho
<blitzkrieg79> maybe
<blitzkrieg79> what is it you're trying to accomplish?
<blitzkrieg79> just making them work? or...
<jgg>  ZFho
<Fpv>  ZFho
<gjsk>  ZFho
<eRSC>  ZFho
<52AAAYNS8>  ZFho
<wBb>  ZFho
<fFZQ>  ZFho
<cdeB>  ZFho
<zmYi>  ZFho
<HXs>  ZFho
<DWL>  ZFho
<IzVi>  ZFho
<ulmp>  ZFho
<jgg>  ZFho
<Fpv>  ZFho
<eRSC>  ZFho
<gjsk>  ZFho
<wBb>  ZFho
<fFZQ>  ZFho
<blitzkrieg79> compiling your own distro isn't too big of a trick, there's info everywhere in regards to how to get it done, but...
<Timothy> compiling the applications is easy, I'm just wondering about the NIS & NFS config.
<Sheldon23> What is the command to let a channel admin know when someone is spamming?
<blitzkrieg79> hmm
<tsimpson> Sheldon23: we are aware of it
<blitzkrieg79> i'm gonna have a cig and think about it for a min
<blitzkrieg79> breb
<blitzkrieg79> brb
<Sheldon23> tsimpson, All righty
<Timothy> tsimpson, thanks for cleaning up!
<Timothy> blitzkrieg79, thanks!
<wormmd> Some craziness happened the other day: I fired up vim, updated my .Xresources file with some crazy terminal colors, ran xrdb .Xresources, opened vim back up, and noticed that my terminal color changes apparently blew away my vim colorscheme. So I changed them to something else, ran xrdb .Xresources again, and opened .Xresources in vim again. The terminal colors were back to normal, but the colors were the same wacky colors I had changed from, but other file
<CousinLarry> hi, i got about 25 pdf files in a dir, is there a way to select all of them and say print in someway, i basically want to print all the files but without having to open each and press print ?
<escott> CousinLarry, lpr *.pdf
<wormmd> CousinLarry: Is there not a right-click action for that?
<wormmd> CousinLarry: or what escott said.
<wormmd> :)
<CousinLarry> wormmd dont see one
<CousinLarry> would lpr print them correct as pdf or try to print the contents as ascii ?
<lil> [help] aubrey_
<escott> CousinLarry, I would imagine that a modern lpr would convert to the appropriate format. alternately you could run a for loop to convert pdf2ps | lpr
<CousinLarry> ty
<david> Having some trouble getting help with a simple question can anyone help?
<wormmd> !ask | david
<ubottu> david: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<david> I just installed Luninux OS and I am getting prompted with more than one update. I have one for Ubuntu 12.04 and I also noticed a notification icon pop up at the bottom of my screen that says updates. Should I do both, or one of them?
<escott> david, they are probably the same
<ActionParsnip> david: one or the other
<david> I thought they were differenct since the one for Ubuntu said Upgrade. Okay cool. thanks
<lil> [help] ubuntu 10.04 anyone could show me to shutdown the system after fail login
<Timothy> lil, are you at the login screen?
<caesar__> can someone test gnome-look.org for me
<caesar__> every other link i click goes offline
<caesar__> other pages load normal for me
<caesar__> other sites*
<Timothy> caesar, works fine for me
<caesar__> did you try navigating
<caesar__> not just main page
<Timothy> yes
<caesar__> hmm
<Timothy> artwork, events, forum
<caesar__> it must not like me then
<wormmd> Some craziness happened the other day: I fired up vim, updated my .Xresources file with some crazy terminal colors, ran xrdb .Xresources, opened vim back up, and noticed that my terminal color changes apparently blew away my vim colorscheme. So I changed them to something else, ran xrdb .Xresources again, and opened .Xresources in vim again. The terminal colors were back to normal, but the colors were the same wacky colors I had changed from, but other file
<Timothy> wormmd, that's bizarre! still strange colors or have you fixed it?
<caesar__> every time for me: http://i49.tinypic.com/2mh7oew.png
<ms-daisy> Hello. What's the best way to get Flash working in Firefox 12.0? Right now it's using 100% CPU.  Is Flash-Aid the best option?
<wormmd> Timothy: when I open .Xresources with vim, the old crazy terminal colors are applied. When I open .config/awesome/rc.lua, my vim colorscheme is respected.
<wormmd> the point is, only ,Xresources is weird. Other script files get properly highlighted.
<Timothy> wormmd: can't really help you unfortunately...I'm too lazy to change my colors as 95% of my linux work is client/server admin related.  interested to hear how it works out tho...
<Timothy> caesar, i'm assuming you've cleared your cache and all that wonderful stuff?
<wormmd> Timothy: just had a thought: I changed the colors. Wonder what happens if I remove the color lines entirely.
<Timothy> wormmd: taking it back to the defaults & building it back up slowly? you may have a conflict b/n the two (although I'm just shooting in the dark here...again, not an SME here.)
<cHiNo> hi guys, ive just installed ubuntu to my laptop and im a new user to this OS. I was wondering if someone could assist me on a few issues i have?
<wormmd> Opening that file doesn't respect the actual .Xresources (no colors specified) or vim's colorscheme.
<david> okay I am getting an error trying to update.   "Unable to get exclusive lock this usally means that another package mangment application like apt-get is already running. Please close that application first"
<Timothy> cHiNo, go ahead
<wormmd> What file does xrdb update?
<wormmd> david: ps -A | grep apt
<david> type that in?
<wormmd> david: yes.
<david> ok
<wormmd> david: then kill -9 <pid, ...>
<cHiNo> hi TIM, my first issue is that the OZ seems to be runnning slow...choppy sorta thing...like it seems to have a slight delay when u click on a program or anything really and whe i go to play video on the player the audio comes out smooth but the video seems choppy!
<cHiNo> *OS
<david> never used that command before ive been out of linux for a while now.  is the comand kill -9 <pid. ...> and do i put anything in for the ...
<Timothy> cHiNo, assuming your system meets the minimum requirements?
<cHiNo> yes
<wormmd> david: kill -9 (insert comma-separated list of pids related to apt here)
<Timothy> cHiNo: have you installed any proprietary drivers?
<david> pids?
<wormmd> david: process ids, which you get from running ps -A | grep apt
<bazhang> david, thats is not the way to fix your issue
<david> after running the first command I get this: 2569 ?        00:00:11 aptd
<wormmd> bazhang: just callin' 'em like I see 'em with limited information.
<bazhang> david, make sure any other instances of apt are finished running. you do NOT want to kill -9 them
<cHiNo> TIM: No, i believe i havent installed any proprietary drivers....how do i do this plz?
<bazhang> wormmd, better to say nothing
<wormmd> bazhang: you brougth up a good point.
<wormmd> bazhang: and the limited information refered to the information I was given.
<david> can I just log out and log back in and any proccess that were running would be stoped/
<bazhang> wormmd, its a common problem, nothing esoteric about it
<bazhang> david, better to let the apt instance finish
<david> I had hit canle on the update manager by mistake while it said waiting in the prompt area by the way
<david> So maby the problem has to do with that
<Timothy> cHiNo, assuming you've installed ubuntu 12.04, open the dash and type "proprietary".  select the "Additional Drivers" icon that appears & follow steps there. let me know if you need help there
<cHiNo> TIM, ok ill try now...thnx
<bazhang> david, make sure that synaptic package manager, ubuntu software center are not running currently
<Timothy> blitzkrieg79: any word on some ideas?
<david> okay tried it again and it seems to be working
<goddard> how can i see system temp?
<Timothy> goddard, if you're looking for your temp files, try /tmp
<goddard> temprature
<goddard> cpu/gpu
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto goddard
<CousinLarry> in windows if you are in a dir in cli and type start .   it will open a window to that dir in the gui, is there something similar in the linux terminal ?
<trism> CousinLarry: nautilus .
<plut0> anyone figure out how to get ffmpeg working with libx264 on 12.04?
<CousinLarry> trism ty
<nurupo> can somebody help me with a simple routing? I want to get the next two lines shown when calling $ip route show
<nurupo> default dev ppp0  proto static
<nurupo> <some_ip> via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0  proto static
<nurupo> I managed to get everything right except I don't know how to set them to "proto static"
<FloodBot1> nurupo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bongsawyer> is it possible to integrate parts of Mac OS X Lion with Ubuntu Linux? Like a hybrid?
<bongsawyer> looking for iOS support in Ubuntu
<cHiNo> hi tim, i had two options and one was already installed and the other on was to activate for the post realease updates for the ATI/AMD Proprietary FGLRX graphics driver. i went to update the post-release option and when it was nearly complete an error came up with "Sorry, installation of this driver failed....below it had, please have a look at the file log for details."
<cHiNo> can ne one help with my problem
<Timothy> bongsawyer, what about mac os x host machine with an ubuntu VM?
<bongsawyer> that could work, Timothy
<bongsawyer> i'll give it a shot, thanks much
<capunk> [problem with remaster] how to make autoshutdown after fail to attemp login
<plut0> anyone figure out how to get ffmpeg working with libx264 on 12.04?
<david> boogsawyer have you tried LuninX OS its very mac like, im installing it now
<none> MAC is best
<none> i hate having two mouse button
<bazhang> !ot | none
<ubottu> none: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thelegace> hi, ive installed 12.04, and im using the c920 camera
<thelegace> but it keeps disappearing from /dev/video list
<thelegace> there does not seem to be anything wrong with my other video device
<CousinLarry> from a nautilus window how can you open a terminal to the current directory ?
<xangua> !info nautilus-open-terminal | CousinLarry
<ubottu> CousinLarry: nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-2build1 (precise), package size 61 kB, installed size 752 kB
<CousinLarry> ty
<agrohe21> Hi, I downloaded the latest ISO and installed on a VMware instance.  I let the install go and now I only have a terminal window.  No X. No errors either
<Timothy> agrohe21, what do you see in the terminal window?
<agrohe21> a prompt to login
<agrohe21> I do so
<agrohe21> then that is it
<agrohe21> I just ran startx and it worked
<agrohe21> not sure why I have to do that?
<bohemian9485> does anybody know the reason why bluetoothd would fail with the message D-Bus setup failed: Name already in use?
<agrohe21> Timothy: other Linux OS's seem to boot directly into a window manager or let you chose
<Timothy> agrohe21: that should be the case with Ubuntu as well....I've installed several VMs in the last few days for testing and they all seem fine - I'm using VirtualBox, but that shouldnt make a diff.
<imMute> agrohe21: which ISO did you use?
<agrohe21> I also saw this with Kubuntu
<agrohe21> so i went to basic Ubuntu
<VMERSINTO> anyone have video playback issues in 11.10?
<agrohe21> imMute:  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64
<imMute> agrohe21: interesting.  maybe X is crashing on boot?  check the Xorg log.   does Ubuntu have /etc/inittab anymore? maybe the runlevel is getting set to 3 somehow...
<TomatoKetchup> damn, anyone know a fix for Wacom devices not functional after you suspend?
<TomatoKetchup> seems like this has been an ongoing problem for years...
<Takyoji[laptop]> Any reason that I have GIMP 2.6 instead of 2.8 on 12.04?
<agrohe21> imMute: no /etc/inittab
<TomatoKetchup> Takyoji[laptop], because gimp 2.8 just came out?
<agrohe21> imMute: where is the xorg.log?
<zesaver> hello all
<TomatoKetchup> Takyoji[laptop], you could install it manually should you wish
<TomatoKetchup> *to do so
<netmk> agrohe21:
<xmad> I downloaded  Ubuntu 10.04 32 bit iso on Monday. I need to write a script that does some work with packages and stuff on ubuntu 10.04 boxes without internet connection. I tried this script on a ubuntu 10.04 box and didn't work because that box had older packages than my test box.
<netmk> agrohe21: /var/log/Xorg.0.log usually
<Takyoji[laptop]> Know where there's a repository then?
<xmad> My question is, are isos updated with newer packages?
<TomatoKetchup> Takyoji[laptop], sec
<bohemian9485> Takyoji[laptop]: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gimp-2-8-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<Takyoji[laptop]> Thanks
<bohemian9485> Takyoji[laptop]: you are welcome
<TomatoKetchup> Takyoji[laptop], http://www.tuxgarage.com/2012/05/install-gimp-2-8-in-precise-and-oneiric.html
<TomatoKetchup> bah, LOL always too late
<worm> Excuse me, can I install a new kernel manually to my LTS?
<ashickur-noor> yap you can
<ashickur-noor> I am using 3.5.5 in 12.04
<ashickur-noor> :)
<ashickur-noor> @worm
<bohemian9485> ashickur-noor: how do you install new kernel?
<xmad> google imo
<ashickur-noor> Ubuntu give pre compile kernel
<agrohe21> netmk: imMute nothing in Xorg log.  no errors anyway
<ashickur-noor> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<worm> ashickur-noor: What should I do after finished compiling?
<ashickur-noor> here you will get the *.deb files
<ashickur-noor> @worm no need to compil
<ashickur-noor> e
<Ben64> installing a new kernel is unsupported and has the ability to break the system. you shouldn't do that unless there is something in a newer kernel you really need
<bazhang> ashickur-noor, please stop using the enter key after two or three words
<netmk> agrohe21: what do you see when you type 'runlevel' ?
<worm> ashickur-noor: But I want to configure some of the settings.
<bazhang> worm, that will no longer be an LTS should you modify the kernel
<bohemian9485> i did a manual kernel upgrade once, and i got a bsod lol
<agrohe21> netmk: N 2
<ashickur-noor> @bazhang I don't get it
 * ashickur-noor away
<bazhang> ashickur-noor, dont use the enter key as punctuation and disable that away message as well
<ashickur-noor> ok
<xmad> Is the original Ubuntu 10.04 iso available somewhere? I mean the original one that went out on 2010, not the one that was updated on February this day.
<bongsawyer> Im stoned off the bong
<bongsawyer> cheers
<VMERSINTO> mee too
<bazhang> bongsawyer, wrong channel
<bongsawyer> bazhang: cheers mate
 * bongsawyer tokes
<bongsawyer> was that necessary?
<bazhang> bongsawyer, stop it. this is ubuntu support only.
<netmk> hmm weird, as if the login manager was removed from runlevel 2
<agrohe21> netmk: would runlevel 2 normally boot into a window manager?
<netmk> yeah, it does on mine.
<Mike9863> I've created a file /home/user/.config/gtk-2.0/gtkrc with the line gtk_color_scheme = "bg_color:#eeeeee\nselected_bg_color:#a2b8ca\nbase_color:#F7F7F7" in order to overwrite some settings in the theme I'm using, however the changes I made don't seem to have applied. How can I go about overriding my current theme with a local settings file?
<worm> I feel strange that my system can boot extremely fast(30s) before I installed kubuntu-desktop. It took me almost 1min50s to boot now. Why?
<agrohe21> netmk: I am applying all updates and then will reboot.... maybe that solves it...
<worm> It seems the kubuntu slow my ubuntu down.
<xmad> Nevermind my question. Piratebay comes to the rescue with the original ISO of Ubuntu 10.04 and plenty of seeders. Hell fucking yes. Thanks a lot.
<tommyfun> worm: flip to the console, maybe something is timing out
<cHiNo> i was wondering if n e one can help resolve an issue i have. when i watch video's on the media player it seems to be choppy...n e ideas plz would help?
<worm> I am not so sure, but a kde desktop is as important to me as a gnome desktop, so I need to install them together, but the weird thing is that even though I selected lightdm as  my default login manager, it still load kdm when I boot.
<cHiNo> i was wondering if n e one can help resolve an issue i have. when i watch video's on the media player it seems to be choppy...n e ideas plz would help?
<tommyfun> there's a command I ran across the other day that'll change your login manager
<worm> Every time I boot, I can see "load kdm [OK]""load lightdm [OK]""close kdm [OK]" or something like that.. Why it still load kdm?
<bazhang> cHiNo, flash?
<bazhang> cHiNo, what if you download the video and play with mplayer; still slow?
<cHiNo> ill try
<TomatoKetchup> cHiNo, what media player?
<tommyfun> worm: try dpkg-reconfigure
<tommyfun> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<tommyfun> or whatever you want
<nurupo> need a little help with routing -> http://paste.kde.org/481562/
<worm> Also the kubuntu seems slow down my grub too. The time between I choose ubuntu and see the loading image is much longer than before.
<cHiNo> tomatoketchup, the ubuntu player and vlc, both of em wehn i watch video is choppy but audio fine
<worm> tommyfun: I have no problem about the dm. My problem is about why my computer slow down after installed kubuntu-desktop.
<tommyfun> what version?
<TomatoKetchup> cHiNo, hrm, proprietary driver installed?
<worm> tommyfun: 12.04LTS, Ubuntu studio.
<trism> worm: the upstart scripts check /etc/X11/default-display-manager and then exit if they aren't it, so that's why you see it loading, it shouldn't slow anything down
<cheese1756> Wait, Ubuntu Studio got updated?
<TomatoKetchup> cheese1756, thougth someone said that hasn't been updated since likes 2011
<TomatoKetchup> *thought
<worm> cheese1756: Yes, definately...
<cheese1756> That's what I thought
<TomatoKetchup> ubuntustudio.org says otherwise, hrm
<capunk> [HELP] forget keyring password T_T
<somethinginteres> anyone know how to fix ~/.netrc permission errors
<tommyfun> is compriz still running?  can you check the process table please
<professor_> servlist
<celthunder> somethinginteres: whats the error with it im guessing chmod if its permissions
<muscae> Something wicked Happend!
<alankila> so ... I don't suppose anyone else runs into a weekly issue or so where processes just begin stalling on an ubuntu precise server, like you might lose ntp sync, or can't access mail because gam_server froze up, or something
<somethinginteres> celthunder: not much I can work out on my own. Just says "Bad permissions: .netrc" in a script I am using.
<alankila> the system is virtual, other precise installs work fine, which makes this problem particularly difficult to debug. I may have to just reinstall or take all the virtual machines down and compare their configs
<alankila> when the bug happens slabtop shows that kernel's task_struct has bloated out of all proportion, like just a moment ago its size was 150 MB, normally 1-2 MB
<goddard> how can i get support for my problems?
<alankila> a process was actually frozen on exit syscall
<agrohe21> netmk: same problem.  won't boot direct into X?
<alankila> really bizarre. :-(
<bazhang> goddard, cpu temp issue?
<celthunder> somethinginteres: your user running the script? chmod 770 should make user and group full access if somenone else set the last number accordingly
<somethinginteres> celthunder: thanks will try now
<TomatoKetchup> goddard, what seems to be the trouble?
<goddard> bazhang: no I have several problems and it is hard to ever get a solution
<goddard> one simple one is this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982054
<bazhang> goddard, whats the issue: give us a synopsis here
<Ramon> Hello
<goddard> well i post a description on the post and a picture but basically i upgraded from 11.10 and now in my update manager that sessioninstaller package is stuck and can't upgrade
<celthunder> goddard: apt-get install -f in terminal say anything
<celthunder> goddard: that should force finish anything started
<goddard> 1 not upgraded
<celthunder> with what error?
<Ramon> I tried to upgrade to 11.10. and it failed.  Any where to look for wireless and printer "connectiod" files I could use after a re-install?
<goddard> doesn't give any
<goddard> Building dependency tree
<goddard> Reading state information... Done
<goddard> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Ramon> s/tiod/toid/
<celthunder> Ramon: /etc/nectwork/interfaces /etc/resolv.conf /etc/cups.d
<celthunder> Ramon: and any modules you need for the kernel
<celthunder> goddard: uhm apt-get update;apt-get install --force thepackagethatneedsupdating
<celthunder> or something like that or dl the deb file and dpkg -i
<celthunder> goddard: dont really use use ubuntu but the second should definitely work if the first doesnt
<goddard> ok awesome that worked
<goddard> and it seems it installed hicolor-icon-theme
<goddard> is that for the unity toolbar?
<goddard> because that is my other issue
<goddard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981964
<celthunder> no idea i use xmonad
<celthunder> what is the issue with unity though?
<somethinginteres> celthunder: hmm didn't seem to fix the error
<Ramon> OK celth*, or whoever.  Found /etc/cups/printers.conf, seems to have the printer info here at home.  Found /etc/nectwork/interfaces /etc/resolv.conf here.  Need to find it on a hosed upgrade, using a bootable upgrade disk.  What I need is the wireless password - the admin is not around a lot.
<celthunder> Ramon: probably wherever your network manager stores its configs then.
<nina666> hi... how can i run my usb broadband? when I run ifconfig -a i dont see the usb drive there... any guides..?
<celthunder> nina666: look up the chipset/model and find the kernel module for it
<alankila> nina666: or it might be usb serial device, at ttyACM0 or some such
<celthunder> somethinginteres: well whats the exact error and script who youre running it as what dir etc
<nina666> thanks, we'll try and see...
<suppenhuhn> I need some kind of compressed and encrypted file container. is there a way to combine encfs with compression? or is there a way to mount encrypted (7zip-)archives? other suggestions?
<REK_007> How long with 10.04LTS desktop be supported?
<suppenhuhn> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<celthunder> suppenhuhn: probably ive only really used truecrpyt and dmcrypt.
<celthunder> REK_007: until people stop using it and developing for it
<suppenhuhn> celthunder: so have I. both don't offer compression, or do they?
<somethinginteres> celthunder: oh, got it working with chmod 600. Thanks for trying to help me out.
<david> I installed Luninux OS and was prompt for an upgrade for ubuntu 12.04. I thought that since this is a ubuntu based distro it would only update the repos but i gave me Ubuntu!
<REK_007> celthunder: whats the official time frame?
<celthunder> suppenhuhn: sadly probably not but you could combine truecrypt containers with compression..it would probably not be efficient though
<david> not what I expected no wonder it took do long!
<psusi> suppenhuhn, btrfs with compression enabled on top of cryptsetup?
<celthunder> REK_007: see link abave
<celthunder> david: lol thats funny might want to check what youre doing before next upgrade eh
<david> damn i know.
<suppenhuhn> psusi: would something like that work with a loop-device? I need to be able to store the whole thing online.
<celthunder> there is a reason dev mailing lists and annoucnce lists exist..if it wasnt posted in either maybe thats what its supposed to do or you broke something
<oziBlindSight> Just tried to do a server 9.04 upgrade to 10.04 LTS but failed with a partially working system. Need some help
<vexati0n> why is there no "firewalld" for ubuntu? i hate system-config printer i want to use the real GNOME stuff!
<three18ti_> I just installed dhcp3-server, but it's not installed... there is not /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server ...  I literally "apt-get install dhcp3-server" ...  what am I missing?
<Sheldon23> oziBlindSight, If you've made a backup, the easiest thing would be to do a fresh install from a cd or usb.
<vexati0n> three18ti_: when you install that, the init script isn't called dhcp3-server
<vexati0n> i forget what it's called but it's something else... pretty sure it has 'dhcp' in there somewhere tho. list the contents of /etc/init.d/ and look through it
<three18ti_> ok, thanks. guess the docs are a bit out of date, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<oziBlindSight> Sorry but I didn't do a backup :(. Am trying to fix using apt-get dist-upgrade but that fails.
<three18ti_> 2008... sure nothing has changed since then. ;)
<vexati0n> three18ti_: yeah they're out of date. also i believe the config files aren't where the docs says they are, either.
<three18ti_> /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server
<vexati0n> yeah that's it
<Sheldon23> oziBlindSight, What is the exact error message?  If it's too long to post here, use pastebin or similar.
<oziBlindSight> Exact message is "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)"
<grendal-prime> anyone familar with the problem of vm's and removing and adding nics?
<dr_willis> grendal-prime:  what sort of problem.
<grendal-prime> there is the udev/rules.d/ dir with the 70-persistent-net.rules issue.
<grendal-prime> on 10.04 and the like you had to delete that file...for various differnt reasons...but mostly because you cloned the box
<Sheldon23> oziBlindSight, Looks like the package "upstart-job" is the problem. Install it individually "sudo apt-get install upstart-job" and then run apt-get dist-upgrade.
<grendal-prime> and so your interface would come up and udev want to assign it like eth1 instead of eth0
<Sheldon23> oziBlindSight, Also, in the future, golden rule: always make backups before attempting any sort of upgrade/reinstall.
<krababbel> !punctuation | grendal-prime
<ubottu> grendal-prime: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability. Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences. See also !enter
<scar3crow> just did some updates, now my sound doesn't work... can't figure it out. @ login I can hear the drums BUT once my session starts I lose audio. help?
<oziBlindSight> Thanks. I'll try that now and see what happens. That's one I must remember.
<grendal-prime> at any rate..i was working on a 12.04 machine removed all the interfaces from the box, and removed that file, (cause thats what im use to doing)
<veet> Hi! Can you help me install python 2.7.2. I have python 2.7.3.
<SuperMiguel> any of you guys running ubuntu 12.04 on a 2011 iMac?
<grendal-prime> krababbel, ill try and keep the punctuation to a min. (that is the first time i have ever had to say that to anyone, ever
<grendal-prime> )
<grendal-prime> back to the issue im i having (i digress)  So i removed the file and now , its not being autocreated on system boot (a behaviour that was pretty preticably so in 10.04)
<malkauns> if i do cat /dev/fb0 > file.raw then cat file.raw > /dev/fb0 (after changing stuff on the screen) why do i not see the image in file.raw?
<grendal-prime> i figured i could triger the 75-persistent-net-generator.rules but that does not seem to do it ither
<veet> Any know how to install python 2.7.2 if I have pyhon 2.7.3?
<goddard> celthunder: thanks for the help on that issue... the issue with unity is the toolbar icons are missing
<triskelion> my username and computer name is one i want to change both to ubuntuone so i changed my /etc/hostname and my username from >system>administration>userand group. although if i open a terminal and type in a command it says unable to resolv hostname.. also my prompt shows one@ubuntuone.. what to do??
<combuster> hi, anyone have a lot of dropped packets on a wired network on 12.04 ? I've changed to different NIC's (R8169 and e1000) and changed the cable, restarted the router and I still get them
<combuster>  RX packets:10605 errors:0 dropped:62 overruns:0 frame:0
<grendal-prime> combuster, that sounds disenchanting
<dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<grendal-prime> especially since im buliding a vpnconcentrator/vlan server on 12.04 right now
<windbuntu> some headset have a tiny almost unoticable switch on them on the wiring.
<windbuntu> or on the headset itself
<_ProtekNickz> hi all, i want to know whats the bestway to back up my Linux? using: dd, tar, gunzip ect..,also is it possible to back the whole drive like a Clone or Ghost img?, i've done alot of reading, and most say just do you home Directory, but i wish to do whole lot, as formentioned clone whole drive
<grendal-prime> windbuntu, some margaritas have really small pieces of salt on the glass (if your lucky)
<combuster> @grendal: I saw a bug report mentioning this on R8169 so I've installed dedicated Intel 1000 and no dice, still dropped packets, poor network performance etc...
<windbuntu> hehe
<scar3crow> I have no sound after login
<scar3crow> help
<CarlFK> how do I see jpeg metadata?
<CarlFK> exfview or something
<dr_willis> _ProtekNickz:  try clonzilla
<combuster> @_ProtekNickz - dd would be great for that
<Sheldon23> CarlFK, exiv2
<_ProtekNickz> dr_willis: combuster:  ty guy's :D
<grendal-prime> i use partimage for that sort of stuff
<grendal-prime> its pretty much way cool
<dr_willis> dd can be hardcore
<scar3crow> I need help with sound pls
<grendal-prime> ya partimage has that interface thang...pretty much walks you through it..and it runs from bootable cd
<_ProtekNickz> well i'm making a gui for dd, for novice and advanced users
<_ProtekNickz> so i was just checking view out
<combuster> and it's written in ?
<grendal-prime> scar3crow, im sorry i didnt get that, TURN UP YOUR VOLUME
<dr_willis> scar3crow:  checked the volume lebels in the mixer yet?
<CarlFK> Sheldon23: yep, thanks.  now fix my image: IMAG0217-1.jpg: No Exif data found in the file   * grumble*
<veet> Any know how to install python 2.7.2 if I have pyhon 2.7.3?
<_ProtekNickz> lol @ grendal-prime:
<scar3crow> volume is @ full
<Sheldon23> CarlFK, Eh?
<_ProtekNickz> lol lebels
<_ProtekNickz> ha ha ha
<dr_willis> veet: why.do you need.to
<grendal-prime> scar3crow, TURN UP YOUR ALSAMIXER VOLUME
<ceed^> CarlFK: Even Nautilus shows quite a but of the exif data if you right click and select Properties and then the Image tab
<Sheldon23> CarlFK, If no metadata is found, what is there to fix?
<CarlFK> Sheldon23: right app, no data in my jpeg
<grendal-prime> or pulsaudio
<CarlFK> Sheldon23: jk on the fix my jpeg :)
<triskelion> how can i change my username ?
<grendal-prime> make a new user
<Sheldon23> CarlFK, ah :)
<grendal-prime> with the name you want
<veet> dr_willis, django not working with 2.7.2
<grendal-prime> or learn to like the name you got..
<veet> 2.7.3*
<scar3crow> :( alsamixer is @ 100%
<grendal-prime> i had to, so did willis over there and peter, well it took him longer but, he eventually came around.
<Kaleidoscope> Is there a program to adjust the CPU clock speed in Ubuntu?
<grendal-prime> Kaleidoscope,  its always on full, why would you want it anything but that?
<grendal-prime> jk
<Kaleidoscope> grendal-prime, Actually, My CPU is supposed to be at 2ghz, And for some reason, Ubuntu is telling me it's at 800 Mhz
<scar3crow> dr_willis: sound works @ lightdm (I hear the drums) but upon login I lose audio... alsamixer is @ 100%  ... I am an experienced user but I do not know what is wrong
<grendal-prime> there must be, well thiere is nice. but i dont think that is the same thing.thats for individual processes
<Sheldon23> Kaleidoscope, Are you running a pae compatible kernel that can identify multiple cpu cores ?
<grendal-prime> sounds like...ya what sheldon said
<Kaleidoscope> Sheldon, Yea, It is picking up both CPU corse just fine
<dr_willis> scar3crow:  try with a newly made user as a test
<scar3crow> ok
<Kaleidoscope> Cores*....
<triskelion> grendal-prime: r u serious?? u can change ur username right??
<grendal-prime> triskelion, i dont think so
<grendal-prime> ive never done that. I would just create a new user, copy over anything i wanted to keep and then remove the old one
<grendal-prime> but i could be wrong
<dr_willis> you can change the.usersname somehow. but it can be bothersom
<goddard> i need to remove a kernel module that is conflicting with my current video driver anyone know how to deal with this?
<grendal-prime> you could probably change it in passwd file
<Sheldon23> Kaleidoscope, Can you run this in terminal:  cpufreq-info
<safridzal> help please, how to make power management recognize usb joystick input ??
<dr_willis> sudo rmmod modulename
<grendal-prime> im sure the system uses the uid of the user for perms and stuff.
<grendal-prime> but..i mean what dr_willis said.
<Kaleidoscope> Sheldon23, Yea, one sec
<goddard> dr_willis: can you look at this and tell me how i can figure out the module name?
<goddard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982011
<safridzal> I use it to play supertuxkart and i have to move my mouse to avoid blank screen management
<manonymus> hi guys!
<manonymus> i am new to linus
<grendal-prime> damn i got a lot of these vm's now
<dr_willis> bbl.
<manonymus> please tell how to find my dhcp server
<grendal-prime> Not me
<grendal-prime> im going to bed dr_willis
<Kaleidoscope> Sheldon23, http://pastebin.com/7Q5iDyEQ
<grendal-prime> peace out peeps.
<Kaleidoscope> Laters, Grendal
<scar3crow> dr_willis: you were correct, login as guest and sound works (yay) what do I need to fix?
<grendal-prime> I say give piece a chance, and when that does not work..well get out of the way so that motivated and trained people can do their jobs.
<goddard> how can i search for a kernel module?
<goddard> that is installed
<grendal-prime> lsmod
<Sheldon23> Kaleidoscope, Are you running on battery or AC power?
<Kaleidoscope> Sheldon23, AC
<grendal-prime> that was for goddard
<grendal-prime> that was my last word for the evening
<grendal-prime> cept for gnight
<Kaleidoscope> ^^ lol
<goddard> later thanks
<Sheldon23> Kaleidoscope, From the pastebin, it looks like the system is recognizing the maximum cpu speed, but is running on a lower one.  Can you try running cpufrequtils and see if you can change it from there.
<Kaleidoscope> Sheldon23, It said Command not Found
<Sheldon23> Kaleidoscope, Install it
<Kaleidoscope> Sheldon23, I just did, I had to to do the cpufreq-info
<flowerpot> manonymus, check google
<AndChat42681> Hi everyone ;)
<bazhang> flowerpot, dont recommend that here
<flowerpot> I could tell you that you will find the DHCP server IP address in one of the files in your dhclient directory, but Google is fsater.
<Sheldon23> Kaleidoscope, And you still can't open it?
<bazhang> !google | flowerpot
<ubottu> flowerpot: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<myersg> how do I give google chrome virtual memory?
<flowerpot> on my machine, /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient-38664dff-8efd-4ef0-88c8-e8d7dd08503c-wlan0.lease contains all the DHCP info you could ask for
<bazhang> flowerpot, just dont answer then
<goddard> a .ko file is byte code?
<flowerpot> bazhang, not answering = not helpful; I want to be helpful...by empowering people to help themselves :)
<Kaleidoscope> Sheldon23, Nope
<flowerpot> seriously, it's like in the top 5 hits on google for "find dhcp server linux"
<myersg> or any other program?
<bazhang> flowerpot, thats not the way this channel works. dont do it again
<flowerpot> Suit yourself; I'll let you handle all the googlable questions then
<Sheldon23> Kaleidoscope, Well.  Looks like your cpu/bios config is having difficulty scaling it to the max freq. There is a workaround but it could majorly overheat your system.
<myersg> can any one help me?
<goddard> myersg: swap?
<Kaleidoscope> Sheldon23, I can set it using cpufreq-set
<goddard> im trying to fix an API mismatch by removing an old kernel module ... how can i be sure im removing the correct one?
<myersg> how do I give google chrome more virtual memory to make it run better?
<goddard> myersg: how much memory do you have?
<Sheldon23> Kaleidoscope, Excellent
<Kaleidoscope> And I'm not too worried about heat, I keep my laptop well ventilated and clean of dust, And If I feel it heating up too much, I can cool it with my window fan :P
<safridzal> help please, how to make power management recognize usb joystick input ?? I use it to play supertuxkart and i have to move my mouse to avoid blank screen management
<Sheldon23> myersg, You don't need to manually provide it more RAM.  If you're running out of it, increase your system RAM.
<myersg> 2 gb, but the os only reads 1.7, and it normaly uses 1.2
<myersg> I cant add more ram hardware.
<goddard> 2gigs should be enough if you are only running chrome or firefox
<myersg> and im on a netbook
<goddard> and if you have swap that will be your virtual ram
<StarryNight> is 8gb enough for linux?
<Kaleidoscope> Sheldon23, Alright, They are both set to 2Ghz now, Thanks very much man :)
<goddard> StarryNight: no
<myersg> but its slow, cant I give a program more virtual memory?
<goddard> myersg: the program can assign it in the settings usually at least i can do that in firefox
<goddard> myersg: firefox has a about:config where you can tweak stuff like that not sure about chrome
<myersg> can you help me with firefox with it?
<goddard> ya sure
<myersg> so what do I do?
<myersg> Im at the about:config screen
<goddard> myersg: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/851221
<goddard> that is for windows but it applies i think let me know if it doesn't
<Sheldon23> Kaleidoscope, You're welcome man.
<myersg> nope doesn't help
<Kaleidoscope> Oops
<Kaleidoscope> Sheldon23, Yea, I can already tell it's working faster now, So I'm pretty happy
<StarryNight> i should re-phrase the question is 8gb or physical ram enough for linux?
<goddard> myersg: how are you testing?
<myersg> what do you mean?
<bazhang> myersg, is this in a virtual machine?
<myersg> no
<_ProtekNickz> who ever asked what im writing it in the dd front end C++, sorry was busy a while then
<myersg> its installed on my acer aspire one ao-722 netbook
<bazhang> StarryNight, yes, way more than enough
<plustax> Anybody have a clue about an Ubuntu for android eta?
<StarryNight> i am running it on both my tower and laptop
<plustax> I'm dying to get that setup on my galaxy nexus
<bazhang> myersg, and what plugins, helpers do you have installed for it
<goddard> myersg: virtual memory is usually managed automatically by the operating system
<myersg> nothing
<_ProtekNickz> AFK BRB
<myersg> Iknow i can give programs more with somthing called a virtual memory file or somthing?
<Silversong> Hey guys
<myersg> http://www.linuxmovies.org/2012/02/27/adding-a-linux-swap-file-for-virtual-memory/
<Firefishe> what is the command to get fsck to do a system check on the next reboot?
<mongo> there are a few webtop versions of ubuntu on android floating around
<surt> How do I recall the services that started at boot? Ex: Starting Bluetooth...those messages?
<myersg> does that do any thing i need?
<plustax> Mongo they are vnc versions thiughmright?
<L3tops> Firefishe: sudo touch /forcefsck
<Silversong> So I downloaded my nVIDIA GeForce 540M proprietary driver 2 days ago. How do I install it? I get errors if I try to run it as an executable due to encoding problems. If I try to run in command-only mode, it's encrypted and I can't find the file. Help please :)
<Firefishe> L3tops: Thank you.
<plustax> If not Mongo can you link me to one?
<flowerpot> Firefishe, you can also force or skip fsck when executing shutdown via -F or -f
<Kaleidoscope> eh, Anyone know the command to ignore JOINS and QUITS?
<bazhang> Kaleidoscope, what irc client
<goddard> if the application requires more memory myersg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873161
<Firefishe> flowerpot: thank you for that :)
<Kaleidoscope> bazhang, irssi
<surt> Kaleidoscope: Which program?
<myersg> goddard: does that link help me at all?
<L3tops> Silversong: what version of ubuntu are you on
<bazhang> !quietirssi | Kaleidoscope
<ubottu> Kaleidoscope: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<goddard> weechat
<Silversong> L3tops: Precise
<Kaleidoscope> Many thanks
<goddard> myersg: it explains a lot some guy only has 256mb of ram and he is trying to us virtual memory
<myersg> ok
<Sheldon23> Kaleidoscope, Cool :)
<L3tops> Silversong: nvidia-current is version 295.40, which supports your card
<goddard> do you have a swap partition? myersg
<goddard> im trying to fix an API mismatch by removing an old kernel module ... how can i be sure im removing the correct one?
<glioros> What is the proper setup for “anacron”?  /etc/init.removed or /etc/init
<glioros> ?
<surt> How do I recall the services that started at boot? Ex: Starting Bluetooth...those messages?
<goddard> surt: log viewer
<Silversong> L3tops: I downloaded 295.19, which shouldn't be that old. Either way, how do I install the driver though?
<plustax> mongo are you still here? What webtop versions of ubuntu for android are floating around?
<myersg> yes
<myersg> 1.7 gb
<surt> goddard: Don't shoot me for it, but I lubuntu. So I don't have that app. Is there a name I can search for in the log directory
<plustax> I dont want vnc server versions, because thats just useless. I can VNC to my own Ubuntu machine
<mongo> plustax: this is probably not the correct #, go look around on xda
<plustax> mongo okay thanks
<_ProtekNickz> Silversong: hace you tired to apt-get via terminal for the driversupdating list first then install?
<myersg> but my netbook is slow, can I do anything like ready boost for windows?
<myersg> on linux?
<plustax> myersg: put ubuntu 10.10 on it
<plustax> that will fix all of your issues.
<plustax> windows FTL
<mongo> myersg: log in with "ubuntu 2d"
<Ben64> why 10.10? it's outdated
<mongo> that will use 2d accelerated menues etc..
<L3tops> Silversong: I do not understand your reasoning. I mean... I don't have to... but I believe that you are better off installing the supported version. You should, frankly, have a notifier in desktop which tells you that the third party driver is available.
<bazhang> plustax, thats an unsupported version, dont recommend that
<Silversong> _ProtekNickz: I'm new to Ubuntu (not even a week, lol, hence noob :P) How do I do that? I just want to get unity 3d with this proprietary driver, which someone told me would do the trick. I'm on 2d right now.
<plustax> ben64 well depending on his netbook hardware ive found 10.10 to run really well on it
<safridzal> help please, how to make power management recognize usb joystick input ?? I use it to play supertuxkart and i have to move my mouse to avoid blank screen management
<plustax> bazhang: true. I suppose 11.10 will work great too
<Ben64> i'd just go ahead and put 12.04 on
<Silversong> L3tops: Honestly, I just cannot find .40 anywhere on Google lol
<_ProtekNickz> well what Letops just said
<plustax> well it depends. What are the specs of said netbook?
<L3tops> !info nvidia-current | Silversong
<ubottu> Silversong: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96032 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<kris07> Good evening/day again everyone
<goddard> surt: not sure i think it is just called log viewer
<plustax> yeah just put 12.04 on
<plustax> Also, mint makes a great netbook compatible build
<Silversong> What does it mean by (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)...
<goddard> myersg: i have never had a netbook so i dont know but in ubuntu you can install a different window manager that might help
<jps> "swapon failed: Operation not permitted" ... strace says it doesn't have CAP_SYS_ADMIN. Help?
<plustax> I just find that gnome3 can be a bit intensive on netbook hardware
<goddard> myersg: you could try xfce or openbox or something like that ... i cant help you with those cause i dont use it
<kris07> Can anyone help me with a script issue that I'm having?
<goddard> kris07: maybe
<plustax> myersg: unity will run fine on your netbook, but I imagine youll have a bit of lag with gnome 3
<plustax> netbooks are useless tbh.
<L3tops> Silversong: you will want to drop to tty2 (ctrl alt f2) sudo service kdm stop; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     if you canot find the third party software notifier nag (sorry, I never see it so cant help you find... but maybe someone here can)
<Silversong> all right. I'll try that.
<kris07> goddard: Well I'm trying to create and run the script seen here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook for the touchpad, but I keep getting errors
<L3tops> it will require a reboot afterward Silversong
<Silversong> let me write this down first lol. that's gonna take me to command mode
<Silversong> all right
<_ProtekNickz> Silversong: you know where the update center is? if so use it as ubottu & L3Top has said .40 is the precise
<Silversong> _ProtekNickz: Yeah. Sorry guys lol I'm still getting used to Ubuntu but I'm loving it and learning. Can I find it in the Update Center?
<Silversong> _ProtekNickz: I mean I do sudo apt-get update every day. :|
<bigpapa> hi everyone, i have 2 xfx hd 6850 video cards installed on my computer, each has one monitor connected. Can i get Ubuntu to use both cards and monitors by chance?
<goddard> kris07: ahh a zenbook i like those things
<crizis> bigpapa: have you installed proprietary ati driver?
<bigpapa> yes
<safridzal> help please, how to make power management recognize usb joystick input ?? I use it to play supertuxkart and i have to move my mouse to avoid blank screen management
<crizis> bigpapa: tried amd's control center?
<kris07> goddard: I got it off of craigslist from some college kid who need more power, but it fit my needs. I feel like it's a pretty solid machine for basic uses.
<plustax> I just dont get the purpose of a netbook. Its a mini laptop. Why not just get a tablet? I have an iconia a500 and a bluetooth keyboard. Perfect. Can do anything a crappy netbook can do
<bigpapa> no not sure how to access it
<crizis> bigpapa: search for 'amd control' with dash
<crizis> make sure to pick the administrative version of two hits
<kris07> goddard: It's just that on Ubuntu the scroll area of the touchpad is too narrow and I don't like two finger scrolling
<Kaleidoscope> safridzal, you could just set it so your moniter never blanks out
<crizis> plustax: better question is, why get crappy tablet when you can get a real laptop with real keyboard
<safridzal> Kaleidoscope: but i need power management to be run, im on netbook here
<crizis> touchscreen is more or less the most diabolical input method :)
<plustax> I have a real laptop and a real keyboard. I call it my laptop
<goddard> kris07: i see might try the laptop testing group on launchpad
<crizis> yes. and that's what makes tables useless..
<goddard> i bet they would know as that is a popular laptop
<crizis> *ts
<safridzal> Kaleidoscope: it runs fine on mplayer ( it doesnt turn black on plat=ying)
<krababbel> myersg: if you want to try, a tabbed window manager like wmii could be good, if you have a keyboard.
<plustax> Honestly, it took me a while to find a use for my tablet.
<safridzal> it just my OS cant respect the joystick input
<plustax> But I found that it IS easier than carting my laptop around
<plustax> and android pwns
<safridzal> it only recognize mouse and keyboard, not joystick
<Kaleidoscope> safridzal, then you may be out of luck, I'm not sure you can set Power manager to recognize joysticks
<kris07> goddard: I'll give it a shot. I just figured that that script would do the trick if I could get it to work
<bigpapa> crizis: found it but it don't recognize the second card, not sure why
<safridzal> Kaleidoscope: ok, thanks..will search on others chann
<safridzal> :D
<Kaleidoscope> safridzal, if you can, you could have mplayer running in the background on mute whilst you play Tuxcart
<safridzal> Kaleidoscope: lol
<safridzal> but its nice trick i think
<oziBlindSight> Sheldon23. Thanks for your help. Working now .. I think.
<Sheldon23> oziBlindSight, you're welcome mate
<crizis> bigpapa: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page might be helpful
<crizis> bigpapa: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#X2.2FDual_GPU_Cards or this
<crizis> i only got one 6870 :/
<glioros> ./etc/crontab gives me bash: /etc/crontab: Permission denied
<glioros> any ideas?
<crizis> glioros: what you're trying to do?
<crizis> glioros: "crontab -e" edits the crontab for the user you run it with.. sudo crontab -e for roots crontab
<bigpapa> crizis: thank you reading now
<crizis> glioros: /etc/crontab isn't an executable file if you're trying to run it, it only lists commands for crontab to run
<glioros> crizis: basically there was a bug on ubuntu 10.4 and plesk so i mv /etc/init.removed/anacron.conf /etc/init/ so to make the statistics working but nothing
<glioros> crizis how to check that cron is working properly ?
<bkerensa> glioros: the cron is working fine the question is how to check if the script is working properly
<JPeterso2> how do i get ubuntu to recognise  Interix symlinks (created in cygwin)?
<crizis> glioros: sudo service cron start, should say that it's already running
<JPeterso2> cat interixlink prints the plain text and not the linked file
<crizis> and whatever it is running, you can edit with crontab -e
<glioros> crizis: ok it is running. the statistics still not working. many people has problems with statistics on plesk which in installed on ubuntu and PLESK cannot give an answer
<crizis> well, plesk is a commercial closed panel so they should give support for it
<crizis> not really an ubuntu issue
<bkerensa> glioros: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto <-- has some helpful information on cronjobs
<bkerensa> glioros: thats a server matter you might try #ubuntu-server or contact plesk which provides support for their platform
<flowerpot> glioros, don't forget to confirm whether cron is really running by executing ps -C cron or ps -ef | grep cron
<glioros> i will change host. enough i am tired with them. my advice is stay away from plesk. 10 years i was with cpanel and i never had problems. with plesk i always have problems.
<crizis> glioros: my friends hosting company runs cpanel, it's far from trouble free too :P ui is also pretty nightmarish...
<crizis> glioros: i actually developed an easy new ui on top of cpanel's xml api for them :)
<glioros> what is the name of the company ?
<crizis> scene group
<crizis> glioros: http://www.scenegroup.net/hosting_panel that's my work ^^
<crizis> glioros: classic cpanel available too ofc ^^
<glioros> nice work
<bkerensa> !offtopic | crizis
<ubottu> crizis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bkerensa> glioros: if you need support for Server/VPS/Cloud please feel free to try and seek that support in #Ubuntu-Server however proprietary platforms should be supported by the vendor in this case Plesk is supported by Parrelels or your provider.
<glioros> bkerensa: also it is very strange. i set cron to run every minute for a website and it runs every 12 hours.
<JPeterso2> I mean cygwin "!<symlink>" support
<bigpapa> please don't die laughing but how do you open a command line window? my second hd 6850 video card isn't recognized
<bohemian9485> bigpapa: ctrl+alt+t?
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> run gnome-terminal
<Tamoxin> hi
<dr_willis> howdy
<Tamoxin> amm guys
<Tamoxin> im here cuz im new in this comunity
<Tamoxin> i mean linux comunity
<dr_willis> bit of a slow time of day in this channel rightnow.  2:30 am in  the USA
<Silversong> what's the difference between Ctrl+Alt+F2 and Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<flowerpot> Silversong, one of them gives you virtual tty1
<flowerpot> the other gives you virtual tty2
<dr_willis> Silversong:  differnt consoles you mean? you normally have 6 of them, f1 through F6
<glioros> guys i am not able to run this command /usr/local/psa/admin/sbin/statistics –calculate-all any ideas why ?
<Silversong> oh dang. which one exits the X server?
<Tamoxin> ctrl +alt+f2 its to execute something
<Silversong> I'm trying to install a proprietary driver
<dr_willis> Silversong:  nonee of them.
<Silversong> :(
<dr_willis> You can use commands TO kill X from them
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f7 is the x server display
<dr_willis> normally
<Tamoxin> i have  tried to install ubuntu in my netbook but i cant
<dr_willis> what are you trying to install exactly Silversong
<flowerpot> Silversong, the virtual tty's are independent virtual consoles.  think of them as little monitors plugged into your computer.  you can run any commands from any virtual tty; linux won't care
<Silversong> so sudo service lightdm stop ?
<Tamoxin> i restar my netbook and thers only a black screen
<Silversong> dr_willis I'm trying to install my NVIDIA prop. driver
<dr_willis> Silversong:  that should stop lightdm and x.
<flowerpot> Tamoxin, do you have an nvidia video card?
<dr_willis> Silversong:  you HAVe used the drivers in the repos first?
<Tamoxin> nope
<Silversong> what you mean, and what's repos?
<Tamoxin> all my netbook is intel
 * Silversong is noob here.
<Silversong> ^Noob
<Silversong> :D
<dr_willis> Silversong:  you DONT want to just 'go to the nvidia site and ge their ,run file' its most likely not  needed
<dr_willis> there should have been a dialog when you logged in about the restricted drivers.
<flowerpot> Silversong, repo = repository = apt-get repository.  apt-get is a package manager used in ubuntu, which manages the installation/update/uninstallation of packages (=software such as drivers) to your system.
<dr_willis> go to your X desktop. run 'jockey-gtk' and see what drivers it suggests and can auto install for  you
<Tamoxin> can u help me please?
<dr_willis> everyone has been MS trained to go to a web site and get stuff.. thats availiavble in the package manager. :)
<flowerpot> Tamoxin, what happens before the screen goes blank?  Do you see text or anything?
<Tamoxin> its suppossomething like that
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Tamoxin
<ubottu> Tamoxin: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Tamoxin> ok
<Silversong> dr_willis where is jockey-gtk, or do I just go in terminal and ./jockey-gtk
<Silversong> flowerpot: thanks :) learning something new everyday
<Tamoxin> my problem its that ubuntu live usb dont show me the start up screen
<dr_willis> Silversong:  thats the terminal command
<Silversong> so I should go run jockey-gtk now?
<Tamoxin> sorry for my english guys
<dr_willis> Silversong:  and its Not ./whatever  its just 'jockey-gtk'
<Silversong> oh
<dr_willis> Silversong:  in the menuis its called 'addational drivers' i belive
<flowerpot> Tamoxin, do you see anything before the blank screen?
<Tamoxin> yes
<flowerpot> What do you see?
<Silversong> "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<Tamoxin> a kind of words
<Tamoxin> but they
<dr_willis> and does it suggest insgtalling some?
<Silversong> dr_willis ^That's what I got earlier from clicking on Additional Drivers within System Settings
<Tamoxin> wait i dont know how to say it
<Silversong> dr_willis: No it doesn't say anything else
<Silversong> within terminal it got some 'icon_set != NULL' failed
<dr_willis> Silversong:  you are not using one of those machines that has optimus dual nvidia and intel gfx chipsets are you? whats your exact video chipset?
<Tamoxin> the words dissapear too fast
<Tamoxin> as fast than i cant read it
<flowerpot> Tamoxin, try restarting your computer.  Hold down SHIFT the entire time.
 * woozly nice
<Tamoxin> with the usb plugged in?
<flowerpot> That will probably bring you to a menu -- probably the menu for GRUB, which is a bootloader.
<Silversong> dr_willis: How do I find that out? I just know my graphics card :|
<mosno> when in 12.04.1 release? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<mosno> oh lol
<dr_willis> Silversong:   and whats your gfx card? is this a laptopo or desktop?
<mosno> July 19th, reading fail
<flowerpot> Tamoxin, start your computer up as if you were going to use Ubuntu, and hold down shift until the  GRUB menu appears.
<Tamoxin> and then?
<Silversong> laptop
<Silversong> NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M with 1 GB Dedicated VRAM
<flowerpot> Select Ubuntu from the menu and press "e" to enter  "edit mode"
<Waraudon> New build, ASRock Z77 Extreme4, getting this at boot: http://i.imgur.com/NqubT.jpg any ideas?
<Tamoxin> nope
<dr_willis> Silversong:  how new a laptop?
<Tamoxin> there dont ocurre nothing
<Tamoxin> again sorry for my english
<flowerpot> Tamoxin, a menu did not appear when you held down shift?
<Silversong> dr_willis: a week old
<Tamoxin> nope
<goddard> if i have a lost icon meaning it doesn't have a binary file attached to it how can i remove it?
<dr_willis> Silversong:  id bet it has that optimus dual gpu setup. so its using the intel video card right now. which is why its not seeing the nvidia card.
<Waraudon> Found the problem.
<Waraudon> The optical drive was causing things to hang up somehow
<Waraudon> ata7.00: failed command: IDENTIFY PACKET DEVICE
<dr_willis> Silversong:  you could check trhe output of 'lspci' and see if it mentions a intel video chipset
<Tamoxin> maybe i dint explain me
<Tamoxin> what i want to do is to star ubuntu as a live cd to install it but
<dr_willis> brand new laptops are normally the most problematic things to install ubuntu on.
<Tamoxin> i start it in my usb
<goddard> unless its those new dells
<dr_willis> Tamoxin:  the live cd has a nomodeset option thjjat can helpo you if the graphics is not correct.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<flowerpot> dr_willis, neat, didn't know there was a special setup for the livecd.
<Silversong> dr_willis I queried you.
<Tamoxin> but when i restar my computer there only appear a black screen an then it change to red too fast and then it change again to black
<Silversong> Or would you rather talk here?
<dr_willis> Silversong:  but you dident really say anything.. :) and im at work. so i may have to leave at any time. best to talk in the channel
<Tamoxin> let me read the article
<Silversong> okay
<Silversong> i'll screen capture
<dr_willis> lspci | grep vga --: shpould show video card info
<dr_willis> Silversong:  use the pastebinit command/feature.
<Jak_Atackka> I'm not sure if this is the right channel to ask this, but I need some Ubuntu-related advice
<dr_willis> lspci | grep VGA  (or was it vga?)
<Jak_Atackka> Just advice, not technical support
<goddard> dr_willis: do you know how to delete old icons ... I have an nvidia settings icon that launches nothing and ive remove the nvidia drivers
<dr_willis> goddard:  find its .desktop  file and remove it.
<Tamoxin> amm guys
<Silversong> dr_willis: pastebin.com/jv80sxrN
<Silversong> Please take a look.
<Tamoxin> when i try to start whit the live cd i cant see anything
<Tamoxin> its suppose that there would be a start up screen but there is nothing
<Silversong> So yes I do see NVIDIA
<bigpapa> anyone know a good howto for getting 2 video adapters and 2 monitors working, i guess as two different desktops? i tried the command lines for two monitors but it doesn't see the second video card
<Tamoxin> i should see this image http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png
<Tamoxin> but i cant
<dr_willis> Silversong:  look again.. there is BOTH an intel and an nnvidia. so id bet it is one of those Optimus setups
<flowerpot> Tamoxin, I don't know what to say.  Did you verify the md5 hash of the livecd installation media?
<dr_willis> bigpapa:  2 differnt  video card/chipsets? what chipsets?
<Tamoxin> whats that?
<bigpapa> Dr_willis: amd HD 6850 video cards
<Silversong> dr_willis: Does that mean I have two video cards and I'm using the crappy one of the two?
<j605> hi
<dr_willis> bigpapa:  2 ati cards.. :) at least its not an ati and an nvidia..  I dont know how well ati supports multi ccard/monitor setups - ive only done it with nvidia, rarely
<Silversong> dr_willis: -___- lol
<dr_willis> Silversong:  youa re using the intel one.. which gives you more battery life i imagine
<j605> i am unable to activate wifi, i have hp g6 with ubuntu 12.04
<goddard> dr_willis: where are those at buddy?
<j605> network manger reports wifi is disabled by hardware switch
<flowerpot> Tamoxin, my suggestion would be to try re-downloading the livecd
<dr_willis> goddard:  try 'locate .desktop' there are tons of them.
<Silversong> dr_willis: I see. So I should install a proprietary driver for THAT instead, right?
<dr_willis> Silversong:  intel drivers are included by default. :)
<dr_willis> Silversong:  thats why intel is so awsome..
<Tamoxin> i had downloaded it trhee times
<Silversong> dr_willis: Hehe, I like Intel as well
<flowerpot> Tamoxin, try a livecd - not a liveusb
<dr_willis> Tamoxin:  verify the downloads. if they dont verify.. no point in going on..
<Silversong> dr_willis: So I should just get a proprietary driver for that? Or is there one? What can I do to get my computer run Unity 3D?
<Tamoxin> once the alternate version and twice the normal version
<Tamoxin> i cant use live cd cuz i have a netbook
<dr_willis> Silversong:  intel drivers are included by default. :)  there IS no proptiatry driver for them
<Tamoxin> this is a headhache cuz there is no problem whit other distributions like linux mint
<dr_willis> Silversong:  my netbook does 3d using the normal drivers on intel hardware
<Tamoxin> but i dont like it
<Silversong> dr_willis: Ha. Yes. I clicked on the NVIDIA X Server Settings, and it said "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<dr_willis> Silversong:  but your laptop is sooo new - it may  have some issues
<dr_willis> Silversong:  the optimius feature is  a work in progress.. i have never used it.
<dr_willis> !bumblebee
<dr_willis> Silversong:  id say check the forums and askubuntu.com about your exact make/model of laptop
<Tamoxin> dr_willis: how can i verify my download?
<dr_willis> !md5 | Tamoxin
<ubottu> Tamoxin: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Silversong> mmm. cuz i don't feel like having my good driver going to waste. I'm never playing any 3D games on my laptop. Unity 3D is as 3D as I'm gonna get, lol
<Tamoxin> ok
<Tamoxin> and then?
<dr_willis> Silversong:  no need to worry about the nvidia stuff if unitty3d works on the intel side
<vexaxv> hey guys quick question if my computer breaks but my files are hosted by this computer through ubuntu one can i redownload them on a different computer
<dr_willis> 'hosted by this computer through ubuntu' You mean they are on the local machine?
<chu> As long as the UbuntuOne sync has been recently done.
<goddard> dr_willis: im trying to purge a manually install nvidia driver or any left overs of the installed driver
<vexaxv> files hosted on this computer, using ubuntu one
<Tamoxin> vexavx: yes you cam
<vexaxv> if this computer breaks
<dr_willis> goddard:  theres most likely some nvidia-settings.desktop file somewhere then.
<vexaxv> i can..cool
<vexaxv> thank you
<Silversong> dr_willis: it doesn't.
<Tamoxin> no wait
<Silversong> dr_willis: I did echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<goddard> dr_willis: i was getting an API mismatch
<Silversong> unity-2d
<Silversong> or ubuntu-2d
<dr_willis> vexaxv:  they are not 'hosted' on that machine... they are on the U1 servers.. and synced back to that machine as needed
<Tamoxin> vexavx: hosted on your computer or in ubuntu one?
<vexaxv> k thanks man
<gh0stn0te> salve ragazzi! domandone, vi è mai capitato di avere problemi con una scheda ethernet "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd." "RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller" ?? Da qualche tempo a questa parte ho seri problemi, nel senso, rileva la connessione, prende l indirizzo da dhcp, è pingabile e tutto, ma stranamente, ogni tanto è come se si freezasse, smette di rispondere e di ricevere, persino wireshark si ferma.... anche se i l
<gh0stn0te> ed della scheda continuano a lampeggiare
<sunson> Will PXE boot work if the server is on wireless while the client is wired? (both are connected to the same router)
<dr_willis> Silversong:  very likely some issue with the intel drivers and how new that laptop is. Intel hardware should be able to do unity3d.
<Silversong> dr_willis: so apparently laptop being NEW is a bad thing :( d'aww
<dr_willis> Silversong:  thats always been the case..
<Silversong> dr_willis: are their prop. drivers for intel cards?
<dr_willis> Silversong:  ive said they are included...  several times now.. ;)
<sunson> Will PXE boot work if the tftp/bootp server is on wireless while the client is wired? (both are connected to the same router/network)
<dr_willis> there MAY be updated intel drivers you can get.. but with a laptop that just came out last week it may be too new for them.
<dr_willis> Silversong:  so i say check the forums and askubuntu.com for info about that exact make of laptop
<gh0stn0te> Sorry, i ve confused this chan with #ubuntu-it, anyway: Someone have got some problem with a "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd." "RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller" on LMDE? the card seems to work nicely but its like it freeze (no ping, no troughtput) wireshark also stops to log packet when this happens, anybody have got a similar issue? how do I control the driver module? there are some alternative drivers to use for that?
<dr_willis> Silversong:  its also  possible you can disable the intel. and enable the nvidia in the bios.
<gh0stn0te>  Thanks!
<Silversong> dr_willis: I just checked forum, someone said to do this:    sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/drivers-only
<Silversong> Not sure what it does but it's kinda scary
<dr_willis> updated x - whoch  would included the updated intel drivers..
<dr_willis> i always buy my laptops on clearance.. so they are at least a few months old. :)
<Tamoxin> ammm guys
<Tamoxin> md5sum are the same
<dr_willis> Tamoxin:  you burnt a cd? or useing a usb?
<Tamoxin> i use usb cuz i cant use cd in my notbook
<dr_willis> how did you make the usb?
<Tamoxin> with universal usb installer in windows
<Tamoxin> i had tried once in linux
<dr_willis> so it boots.. but you get a black screen?
<Tamoxin> yes
<dr_willis> so have you tried the nomodeset option thats been mentioned?
<Tamoxin> no wait
<Tamoxin> no boota
<Tamoxin> boots
<Tamoxin> i mean
<goddard> I have tried everything I can't get this old nvidia driver out how can I fix it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11946301#post11946301
<dr_willis> goddard:  more is left behind then just an icon??
<Tamoxin> when i restart  i should see a ubuntu start up screen
<goddard> dr_willis: apparently although i dont know what is being referenced
<krababbel> goddard: is there nvidia in /usr/lib ?
<Tamoxin> saying : if you want to try it or install it
<Tamoxin> but i cant see it
<dr_willis> Tamoxin:  when you boot up. there should be several menus yes.  theres an screen that has a 'man=keyboard' image thats the screen you hit space (i think) on to get into the options to enable nomodeset
<dr_willis> Tamoxin:  ths nomodeset option is  is BEFOR that try/install screen
<Tamoxin> but there is nothing
<dr_willis> read up at the !nomodeset factoid site and see how to enable nomodeset
<dr_willis> if that fails.. im out of ideas
<f`ckJustinBieber> is there any package like "Google Earth" for linux?
<Tamoxin> ok
<dr_willis> google earth exists for linux
<Tamoxin> thank you
<dr_willis> !info google-earth
<ubottu> Package google-earth does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> must be in some other repo/ppa
<f`ckJustinBieber> dr_willis, I had enough problems installing it, let me paste the errors while I'm trying to install it
<f`ckJustinBieber> I don't think if it exists in repos, I downloaded the binary from google
<dr_willis> ive just used the ppa/apt-get in teh past i belive
<_ProtekNickz> You need to download google earth off their site
<goddard> krababbel: there is now i installed nvidia-current
<dr_willis> google has its own repos for  it i ghought.
<dr_willis> or was that just for chrome
<three18ti_> how do I find the "key number" of an apt key?
<f`ckJustinBieber> dr_willis, take a look at this shit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/992371/
<three18ti_> normally I just wget -O- http://example.com/key.asc | apt-key add -
<sajimon> hm, i got a strangest problem ever, im running commercial software on percise, CrossStudio, and when i run a program, it nor showing on unity dock, nor is it available in alt+tab list, any ideas?
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<krababbel> goddard: and? purge won't work??
<three18ti_> but I'm trying to automate and puppet requires a "key number" http://forge.puppetlabs.com/puppetlabs/apt
<tonvin>     /quit
<dr_willis> sajimon:  seen that issue mentioned here with other apps. is this a java app  by any  chanve
<f`ckJustinBieber> tonvin: so long
<three18ti_> it's a hex number...
<goddard> krababbel: i have a feeling it is a manually installed nvidia driver that is giving me problems
<goddard> version 290.10
<dr_willis> f`ckJustinBieber:   the ubuntu docs page say to use the .deb  not  the .bin
<sajimon> dr_willis: no i dont think so it , im not sure what toolkit its using, but it souesn feel like java
<three18ti_> apt-ket list provides a couple of numbers... but I'm not sure which is the correct one.
<f`ckJustinBieber> dr_willis, it is not available for download...
<f`ckJustinBieber> dr_willis, there's only the .bin file available for download @ google.com
<dr_willis> sajimon:  i see that same issue mentioned in here befor. never seen a definituve fix. the forums or askubuntu.com may have some hits on the issue
<ndee> anyone knows how I can do the following: Scan the auth.log and check for entries which contain 'authentication failure' and block those IPs after 3 bad tries.
<ndee> I was using denyhosts but somehow, portmap was eating up around 2GB of RAM. So I was thinking on doing this with iptables.
<adv__> more auth.log | grep 'authentication failure' > newauth.log
<adv__> ndee,more auth.log | grep 'authentication failure' > newauth.log
<adv__> something like that
<ndee> ah, I found fail2ban :D
<dr_willis> f`ckJustinBieber:  the download link at  that url gives me a .deb to download.
<f`ckJustinBieber> dr_willis, can't find it, will you please paste it for me?!
<dr_willis> the button at the bottom of the 'agreement page' send me the .deb  i dident do anything special
<dr_willis> http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<gere> any one can help me, How can read,send and my email using terminal in ubuntu?
<f`ckJustinBieber> this generates me a .bin file
<dr_willis> i am on my android phone. :) so it may be seeing im on 'linux'
<dr_willis> f`ckJustinBieber:  what os/browser are you using?
<f`ckJustinBieber> it sees I'm on linux but it provides me the bin file
<f`ckJustinBieber> dr_willis, firefox on debian
<dr_willis> should be some site/ftp/url that has a  menu for all of them.
<dr_willis> but im on my phone. :) so browsing is a bit hard for me
<dr_willis> i cant see/get the exact url of the download either.
<f`ckJustinBieber> thanks dr_willis, I'll try with different browsers, otherwise I'll get someone to generate a mirror for me
<dr_willis> google erth ppa --    http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_earth
<dr_willis> the google earth wiki page for  ubuntu also  mentions some extra packages that may be needed for the .bin to work properly
<dr_willis> medibuntu also  may  have a google earth repo setup.
<david_E> I have a glitch in gnome 3 using Luninux OS. After an update and a restart When I log back in I see that my gnome panel is gray instead of transparent and although all the buttons work it has the words File Edit Veiw Bookmarks Help  on the panel, like the ones from firefox.
<f`ckJustinBieber> goddamn it dr_willis , when I browse the google earth download site with my ip, .deb package is not available, but when I use a proxy I can download it
<david_E> but those buttons dont work
<f`ckJustinBieber> I'm now downloading it @ 10Kilobytes per sec, lol
<david_E> just part of the background for the panel
<henryk_> hello!!!
<Ben64> maybe google doesn't like where you live f`ckJustinBieber
<f`ckJustinBieber> hello henryk_
<dr_willis> f`ckJustinBieber:  i seem to recall ages ago it  had a pulldown somewhere for 'not the os version you want.. select below'   but i dont see it now
<Silversong> !bumblebee | Silversong
<Silversong> :(
<Silversong> didn't get anything
<dr_willis> all i know on bumblebee is its a work in progress.. and i plan on avoiding it in my  next laptop pursache.
<Silversong> idk what is bumblebee
<Silversong> that's why i tried to do that
<Silversong> my laptop, as seen in bios, is running nvidia optimus
<dr_willis> its special tools to switchon the fly from the intel to  nvidia gpu on new laptopps
<f`ckJustinBieber> that's strange, it even provides a newer version when I use a proxy
<subdesign> morning
<dr_willis> Optimus =  the special chipset to do intel/nvidia gfx
<f`ckJustinBieber> morning subdesign
<subdesign> if somebody use CSS3 Pie, 1.0 released !
<subdesign> ahh
<subdesign> not here
<subdesign> sorry
<FloodBot1> subdesign: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> heh,.
<samba35> how to index all man pages to ubuntu
<Silversong> dr_willis. Okay, apparently I am running on Bumblebee, so I've found out
<gere> how can use my email using terminal in ubuntu?
<f`ckJustinBieber> Google has banned my country, is there anyone to download GoogleEarthLinux.deb and upload it for me?! otherwise I have to download it with a proxy @ 10Kilobytes per sec :((
<cclove> you may be the  chinese man
<BlackWeb> Just curious is there a way to move the menu bar from the top of screen to bottom in 12.04
<Vooloo> is 54 KB as ubuntu reports, kilobytes or kilobits?
<f`ckJustinBieber> Vooloo, capital B is Bytes
<f`ckJustinBieber> cclove, no
<wilee-nilee> BlackWeb, I have not seen one, there is one to move the left panel to the bottom though.
<BlackWeb> alright as far as color theme is there a app to  change the color
<BlackWeb> I'll play with it a little more, thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> BlackWeb, cool the color is a tough one, there are themes a very limited amount on board but more on the web
<dr_willis> webupd8 ppa  has some nice themes
<wilee-nilee> I forget where the themes are on the install I have been usuing gnome-shell
<dr_willis> they tend to have the 'best of  the breed' ;)
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, lotsa good stuff from them.
<dr_willis> i just play with  the theme selection stuff till get a combo  i like,
<dr_willis> often i cant duplicate the same look on a differnt box. ;)
<alusion> dr_willis, i know where your name comes from now ;)
<dr_willis> it comes from somewhere?
<BlackWeb> is there away to make so, when i install a app then it doesnt automatically place it on the launcher, which i removed a tweeking program from launcher and now having hard time finding through dock./menu
<alusion> It is a character from Ghost in the Shell actually.
<hiland> free VPS root servers until my beta servers crash: zws.zaar.me
<dr_willis> alusion:  dont recall.. i was using this nick befor the Ghost In th shell was around...
<alusion> Since before 1996?
<dr_willis> alusion:  since around 1986-8 or so i belive...
<dr_willis> i cant recall when i started irc in college..
<bawig1> has anyone else had wireless issues after upgrading to 12.04 LTS? I cannot connect to my access point anymore
<alusion> IRC was around? Or was it the older bulletin board?
<dr_willis> BlackWeb:  if you rember the  name you can use the Big button/dash or hud to search for it
<KM0201> bawig1: wireless works fine here.. what wireless device do you have?
<dr_willis> Earliest irc i recall was in about 1986  -  was on bbs;s befor that,
<BlackWeb> cant really remember, going through my installed packages to try to find it,
<alusion> anyways, dr_willis do you happen to know where tomboy notes are saved? Or perhaps how I can search for something from the terminal ? (could improve my skills in searching)
<krababbel> bawig1: some do, and we laugh at them
<dr_willis> tomboy had notes in .config/ perhaps? i dont use tomboy any more since u1 stopped syncing them
<bawig1> 01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<dr_willis> find and locate are main ways i searh from terminal. ;)
<dr_willis> alusion:  that zetgiest thing is supposed to save a history of what apps you have ran also.
<alusion> whats the difference?
<dr_willis> locate uses a database and is faster.. find is more current
<dr_willis> find has some amazeing features
<BlackWeb> found it
<bawig1> the 3G still works but for some reason I cannot get a working connection
<bawig1> *802.11g/n
<BlackWeb> is there a way to make the dash more like the gnome menu, i find it easier to browse program right now through cairo-docks menu
<ftrajano> hi, does anyone uses backtrack 5!?
<ikonia> the guys in #backtrack-linux do
<alusion> how can I output the results into something else?
<ikonia> ftrajano: that's where backtrack is supported/discussed #backtrack-linux
<dr_willis> BlackWeb:  thers classic-gnome-menu indicator applets and panel  things you can add.
<ftrajano> thank u ikonia
<dr_willis> BlackWeb:  check askubuntu.com for 'classic gnome menu unity' perhaps for a uopdated list of how to get one
<alusion> dr_willis after so many years of using linux i'm a little curious to see an old timers desktop or how they get around on a daily basis o.o
<alusion> can you offer a glimpse at your desktop environment ?  :o
<dr_willis> im just using the default unity mainly  run awn for a easier task switcher
<BlackWeb> Alright Sounds good, cause ya right now have to computers 1 with 10.10, 1 with 12.04, like 12.04, but find that to be the main disadvantage over 10.10 i guess, untii i find a substitute i guess
<T_H_X> win 98
<alusion> awn I have heard about awn
<alusion> what is awn again?
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<alusion> interesting, I use cairo  :o
<BlackWeb> Alright I'll give give them a try and see if i cant get the feel of one of them Thanks :)
<dr_willis> !info wbar
<ubottu> wbar (source: wbar): light and fast launch bar. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3+dfsg2-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 27 kB, installed size 132 kB
<alusion> do you have any really neat programs you'd recommend ? or terminal commands worth installing?
<dr_willis> depends on your needs..
<dr_willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.1-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 500 kB, installed size 1279 kB
<dr_willis> mc is a must have. ;)
<alusion> better than nautilius ?
<dr_willis> mc has been around since like.... for ever..
<alusion> I personally have a lot of images and like to see them with icons,  is that possible with MC?
<dr_willis> mc is text based file manafer..  :)
<dr_willis> manager
<wylde> dr_willis: lol I was using that almost 20 years ago!
<dr_willis> all ascii
<alusion> I'll stick to my gui lol
<dr_willis> wylde and it still has features missing in most file managers
<dr_willis> alusion:  untill you get stuck on ssh or the console.. and need a quick file manager...
<wylde> dr_willis: :)
<krababbel> alusion: shotwell is allready there
<dr_willis> dual pane file managers = the way i work
<alusion> I love dual pane..
<alusion> i will check it out if it will give me those sweet sweet 1337 points
<dr_willis> theres a few more gui-like mc tools out also.
<dr_willis> !info gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.12-1 (precise), package size 728 kB, installed size 1934 kB
<sauvin> How do you tell if a massive update is hung in 12.04?
<krababbel> sauvin: system monitor, details in package updater
<sauvin> Huh?
<alusion> dr_willis, how can I personalize my terminal ?
<sauvin> I'm ssh'd into my girlfriend's computer. Command line?
<chu> alusion: You want to modify your bash configuration (~/.bashrc), there should be an example file in /etc/bashrc or somewhere. Let me check.
<chu> alusion: Yeah, `cat /etc/bash.bashrc' to see it
<krababbel> sauvin: ps, top, don't know if you can view the output of the update command now
<alusion> How should I edit it?
<sauvin> Top just says the updater is taking about 3% CPU.
<chu> alusion: What's your favourite text-editor?
<Silversong> dr_willis: I got it working :)
<alusion> I use gedit
<Silversong> dr_willis: I didn't realize I was using this new technology from like less than 3 weeks ago. I had to install the April 30th version of Bumblebee 3.0.2
<chu> alusion: Then type `gedit ~/.bashrc' at the command prompt :)
<Silversong> :)
<chu> (Or open the file `~/.bashrc
<chu> ' from gedit)
<alusion> Very cool!
<dr_willis> Silversong:  consider yoruself lucky it works at all... ;)
<Silversong> dr_willis: why?
<dr_willis> Silversong:  i see people in here daily with massive bumblebee issues
<Silversong> dr_willis: f**k. Did I fall into some kind of trap? Lol. Should I not have installed it?
<chu> alusion: Now, we want to *see* the example script (in `/etc/bash.bashrc') so we can copy the good parts across (alternatively, you could just open the `/etc/bash.bashrc' in gedit, then save it as `~/.bashrc'
<dr_willis> the deveelopment of that  tool is progessing at a very very rapiid pace is whats going on Silversong
<dr_willis> Silversong:  its not the tool thats the issue.. its nvidia not supporting linux thats the problem
<alusion> I just want to include a custom ascii art to greet me
<alusion> =)
<Silversong> dr_willis: Oh. I thought they're going to
<dr_willis> alusion:  you really should alter your users  bash files not the system wide ones..
<dr_willis> Silversong:  ive not seen much mention of it...  i havent really  been paying attention.
<tec3b> juan es una oveja
<tec3b> juan es ujna oveja
<tec3b> olaa
<tec3b> juan es una ovejaaa
<Silversong> dr_willis: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTQxNg
<chu> alusion: We could also do that!
<alusion> :D I am trying to think of what I want...
<chu> alusion: That's fine. Since we have clarified *this* issue, if you have any further questions, please come to `#ubuntu-offtopic' and ask :)
<dr_willis> Silversong:  if you read the artical.. it says that nvidia the company is not supporting it.. so all this bumblebee stuff and so forth has been created by the linux community..  not 'nvidia'
<tarzeau> does unity work with 1204 for multimonitor setups, for anyone?
<Silversong> well yeah I know, but as long as it works, right?
<Silversong> :)
<dr_willis> Silversong:  so 'they' as in 'nvidia' still are being jerks about it as far as ive read,    ;)
<dr_willis> no... they NEED to support linux..
<Silversong> cuz MOST of the people in this world are NOOBS
<dr_willis> I am going intel for my next laptop i imagine.
<Silversong> and they use $1500 facebook machines (lol macbook pro) or windows
<dr_willis> nvidia and ati both give a lot of lip-service to linux. but then just shrug us off.
<Silversong> but that's the big money pool
<Silversong> and when it omes to nvidia, it's all about $$$
<krababbel> dr_willis: more like protecting millions of investment :) Intel doesn't have better drivers I read.
<Silversong> dr_willis: what laptop you use now?
<dr_willis> i got a $150 netbook i got on clerance at xmas time. :)
<dr_willis> gave my Big-monster 20lb gaming laptop to my  brother
<dr_willis> intel hardware   is catching up with what most people need for '3d' - so ive been reading.  ati and nvidia both should be watching out. ;l)
<Silversong> dr_willis: do you work for intel? lol
<Silversong> it sounds like you're some kind of boss there
<dr_willis> I work for chrysler.
<krababbel> dr_willis: let's hope their drivers will improve
<Silversong> oh. sweet. My favorite brand of car. esp the 300C
<Silversong> but too poor to get one right now xD
<Silversong> only a student
<Silversong> i assume you do a lot of hardware coding with the systems?
<Silversong> such as MIPS? do you use that/
<Mischinka> Hmm.. maybe someone here can give me some insight, fresh install of ubuntu precise nginx and php-fpm and my shopping cart checkout button seems disabled now..
<dr_willis> I dont touch comptuers at all at work. :) i fix machines..
<Silversong> oh
<Silversong> wasted_potential
<Silversong> :{
<Gyro54> Is there a channel for Thunderbird?
<iceroot> Gyro54: irc.mozilla.org  and then #thunderbird
<ikonia> Mischinka: I'd assume that is something to do with the application/setup rather than the webserver/php
<Gyro54> iceroot: Thanks
<NimeshNeema> how do i run brightside ?
<Silversong> hey how do I force-quit a program?
<Silversong> like you know how you end-task under Processes tab in Windows Task Manager
<NimeshNeema> Silversong: kill -9 <pid>
<chu> Silversong: Open up a separate terminal, type `xkill' and select the program you want to kill.
<chu> Alternatively, use NimeshNeema's approach.
<NimeshNeema> Silversong: or use system monitor
<NimeshNeema> I just installed Brightside but not able to figure out how to start it ?
<NimeshNeema> error says Could not load support for bonobo
<Silversong> OKAY I am starting to run into troubles with Bumblebee!
<Silversong> lol
<KM0201> Silversong: whats bumblebee?
<Steevca> A robot. :D
<Silversong> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee KM0201
<KM0201> Silversong: so whats the point of it?
<Silversong> it's soemthing that helps nVIDIA Optimus run on Linux
<crizis> handling dual intel/nvidia cards i think
<KM0201> oh ok
<Silversong> my laptop has 2 video cards, one nVIDIA and one Intel
<Silversong> the intel one runs low-grade graphics, saving power and less overheat
<Silversong> boosts up nVIDIA card when it's needed
<dr_willis> if it even works at the most basic level - bumble is amazeing. ;)
<Silversong> It's choppy
<dr_willis> i dident think it choudl change on the 'fly' - yoiu had to somehow pick one or the other
<dr_willis> but again.. ive only skimmed the docs and artoicals about it. ive never really used it
<aniilrp> hi
<aniilrp> hi
<altin> I am connected to a wireless network with my laptop (internal wifi card) and now I want to share that network through my wireless USB, how can I do that ?
<Josssse> Hello Everybody. Yesterday I was working on an article, took a pause and then turned on my computer again. To my surprise, the .tex file disappeared. I'm pretty sure it was ubuntu ones fault. Is there some sort of back up tools which saves files I chose every, say 5 minutes, so I can have a sort of history of changes?
<RawProduce> altin: you should be able to setup an ad-hoc network
<Josssse> Maybe even a gedit module.
<altin> RawProduce, but If I do that I get disconnected form the network I am getting internet from
<RawProduce> maybe try and bridge the connections?
<auronandace> Josssse: welcome to cloud computing
<RawProduce> Josssse: you could always setup a git repo and have a daemon commit every 5 minutes xD
<Josssse> auronandace, :)
<Josssse> RawProduce, What is a git repo?
<RawProduce> Josssse: git is a version control system - software developers use it
<MatCat> Hey, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTE, and for some reason my ability to change background images has stopped working, the settings program runs fine, but the background does not change, any ideas?
<RawProduce> it's trivial to setup, though
<RawProduce> I'm sure there's a simpler way to solve your problem, though
<RawProduce> try dropbox
<chu> Josssse: Not a programmer, but I have my whole `~/Documents/' directory in a git repo on a USB stick I have. I just "push" new changes to the stick (about every week) and "pull" them onto a separate computer when I want them updated. Keeps the sets of files consistent. Much easier than emailing myself a change everytime I update the file.
<Josssse> chu, do you recommend a git for me?
<Josssse> Would it be a good Idea to have it run every five minutes?
<REK_007> is there a way to add the DVD ISO as a repo on ubuntu ?
<chu> Josssse: I *do* recommend git. It's not an issue to set up, and has some really nice tools available. I do the pushes manually, but you could run it every 5 minutes (if you wrote a naive script, it could be a bit painful)
<Josssse> chu, heh, Git is the git. Sorry.
<KM0201> REK_007: an ISO? probably.
<KM0201> you'd have to mount the ISO, then add it to your repository list
<REK_007> KM0201: yeah an ISO
<REK_007> KM0201: i have mounted the ISO on /cdrom
<Josssse> chu, What do you mean by naive script, could be painful??
<KM0201> ok, what happens when you try to add it to synaptic?
<REK_007> but sources still dont recognize it
<RawProduce> Josssse: if your information is not sensitive, you could use github - they host git repositories (repo's) for free
<chu> Josssse: Well, presumably you'd only want to issue the push if the file had actually changed. In a naive script, you probably wouldn't take that into account.
<REK_007> when i try add volume on sources it says "Could not find a suitable CD." KM0201
<KM0201> hmm
<Josssse> RawProduce, Thanks!
<RawProduce> chu: "git push" on a repo with no changes yields "Everything up-to-date"
<RawProduce> I don't think that's as much of an issue as you expect
<KM0201> REK_007: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4694/how-to-use-a-iso-image-as-a-cd-rom-repository
<chu> RawProduce: Yep, but if you were running that every 5 minutes it's stealing your valuable cpu cycles
<Josssse> chu, I'll check git out I think It'll do the job. I was actually thinking about writing a perl process which did the job, it wouldn't be sooo hard.
<RawProduce> true
<Josssse> But I think git is exactly what I need.
<chu> Josssse: Git is pretty amazing.
<REK_007> KM0201: i tried that only didnt work .. so came on IRC
<KM0201> hmm
<AB2jabbar> http://pastie.org/3900027
<RawProduce> Josssse: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/420143/making-git-auto-commit
<RawProduce> exactly what you need for a non-naive script
<chu> Hehe.
<KM0201> REK_007: i dunno, did you try all the suggestions on that page? (there's several that people say work)
<REK_007> yeah i tried all of them so far none have worked for me
<KM0201> REK_007: have you tried juergen's instructions..   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19378.html   that looks more logicalt o me (if that doesn't work, i dunno)
<REK_007> KM0201: I added the path manually ... Get:1 file: precise Release.gpg [198 B]  Get:2 file: precise Release [4,595 B]
<REK_007> is this supposed to be working then?
<KM0201> it looks like it.
<REK_007> cool then :)
<KM0201> REK_007: you got that when you ran apt-get update?
<REK_007> yeah KM0201
<Josssse> RawProduce, That's nice but since i'm writing math stuff with latex i'm constantly saving and compiling. I wouldn't want the file to be backed up every time I save it. Just every five minutes, if it changes.
<KM0201> then i would say it probably worked
<REK_007> cool :)
<chu> Josssse: Do you use LyX for LaTeX?
<KM0201> REK_007: try disconnecting someething from the internet, and see if you can install something that is on the repo.
<Josssse> chu, No. What's lyx?
<REK_007> KM0201: yeah trying that
<RawProduce> Josssse: you could store the last commit date in a file somewhere - when the file changes, compare the date in the file to the current one - if it's more than 5 minutes, commit/push. This way you save every 5 minutes only when there are changes
<chu> Josssse: Just a WYSIWYG-esque LaTeX editor :) (I'm in the same boat, I mainly just write latex files)
<REK_007> KM0201: nope not working
<Josssse> chu, I just apt-get lyx to check it out. Normally I just use latexila.
<KM0201> hm, i have no idea, just burn it to a CD i guess, or use the online repos
<chu> Never heard of latexila :)
<pawdro> hello, i'm using glade-gtk2 in Ubuntu 12.04 and after creating i.e GtkWindow I want to insert Menubar and I cannot see it. Anyone seen such bug/feature. Nothing found in google...
<Josssse> RawProduce, I'm still trying to figure out how git works. Then I'll try to tweek it. :)
<Josssse> It's so cool to be back doing computer stuff.
<AB2jabbar> wget & axel dont work
<AB2jabbar> error:http://pastie.org/3900027
<B4u> Hi all
<virpara> hey
<REK_007> KM0201: Got i working clean :) mounted and symlinked to /media/apt now it shows up in sources :)
<alusion> How do I change the login sound in ubuntu 12.04?
<alusion> Did the process change perhaps
<alusion> I have my .ogg file ready
<B4u> whats up
<dr_willis> alusion:  ive  heard there can be some nasty issues when  messing with the login sound. Like lightdm not logging in normal users..
<AB2jabbar> http://pastie.org/3900027
<alusion> What is lightdm?
<crizis> ubuntu's default login manager. the one where you type in your password when you login..
<dr_willis> i disabled the login sound with ubuntu-tweak and lightdm dident like it. ;) not sure if ubuntuii--tweak has a tool to change the sound
<dr_willis> gdm worked however.
<rico> hi guys, can someone link me a giude to make 12.04 gnome like? by italian userXD
<dr_willis> rico:  for somthing that specific. id think google would give faster rewults
<dr_willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<alusion> I have a 15 second clip, is it too long ?
<dr_willis> the omgubuntu and webupd8 sites had some guides on making 12.04 gnome-2ish
<rico> thanks
<ikonia> and those are two sites I'd avoid like the plague
<dr_willis> alusion:  no idea. i find that sound a stupid idea and turn it off
<ruli> if you're going to make ubuntu-2ish you may as well install a different distribution and not fight with it
<dr_willis> or move on to better things ;)
<ruli> yeah like the kde3 trinity fork
<dr_willis> windowmaker  the next generation. ;)
<dr_willis> Or the next rebirth of Enlightment with even uglier defaults!  ;P
<Guest21613> hi
<cclove> hi
<dr_willis> helloo
<Guest21613> can someone help me with a ubuntu problem?
<ikonia> Guest21613: you need to ask a question
<cclove> what the problem?
<Guest21613> after upgrading to ubuntu 12.04 I can no longer save file as by using alt+left click
<Guest21613> same for all browsers, so i know its a ubuntu problem
<ikonia> I didn't know you could save with alt+left click
<ruli> welcome to the ubuntu family. regular regressions are free
<dr_willis> sounds more like a compiz/unity taking a keybinding.. but im not  at a pc right now
<Guest21613> actually it is save link as when you press alt + left click normally
<dr_willis> I thought alt-click in a browser oopened in a new tab
<Guest21613> i tried compiz but i dont get it really
<Guest21613> no luck as of yet
<dr_willis> alt-click also normally starts the X 'move window' feature
<llutz> ALT-Leftclick is an X function and moves windows
<llutz> gr too slow
<Guest21613> really?
<dr_willis> ;) old skool X ussage.
<llutz> Guest21613: since ages
<dr_willis> been an X feature for  years. I  got tools in windows that addst the features there as well
<Guest21613> well when i had ubuntu 11.xx alt+left click = save link as
<dr_willis> 'move by clicking anywhere in any window'
<Guest21613> i want to restore this
<Guest21613> anybody?
<lapion> booting into the single user mode cannot handle fstabs with mounts that are not availabel
<ikonia> lapion: it can
<ikonia> lapion: it should just error/warn you that they could not be mounted
<ikonia> (unless it's the root file system)
<lapion> I have 3 cifs fs mounted from fstab.. will not continue pas file check
<Guest21613> dr_willis how do i disable 'move by clicking anywhere in any window'
<ikonia> lapion: they should do if you boot single user mode
<lapion> ikonia, same if the /home fs is mounted from a different hdd
<ikonia> lapion: nah, it's fine,
<lapion> nope ikonia
<dr_willis> Guest21613:  no idea. never wanted to. never tried,  You may want to check askubuntu,com about your left-click-save thing. ive never noticed that feature
<ikonia> just booted my laptop into single user mode with an NFS share missing
<lapion> ]try with a home fs missing
<ikonia> ok
<lapion> ikonia now start up network or do a fsck
<Guest21613> ok thank you dr_willis
<ikonia> lapion: thats not single user mode
<ikonia> if you start networking, it's not single user mode
<lapion> either way.. as soon as the system wants to do a fsck it doesn't continue
<Guest21613> yeah it was always the same for windows and ubuntu but just changed for 12.04. seems crazy to reinstall 11 just because of keybinding issues
<lapion> and single user networking is not multiuser networking
<Guest21613> anyone else awake still?
<lapion> I have to go into the shell start networking up and then do mount all fs read-write
<ikonia> lapion: what are you doing ?  I don't understand
<ikonia> singleuser + networking = multi user,
<ikonia> why are you trying to start network, what is your end goal ?
<dr_willis> i always just right click on links to do things to them
<lapion> ikonia, the problem is that if one of the filesystems in fstab is missing the system cannot be maintained in recovery mode
<ikonia> it can
<ikonia> I'm just testing your /home issue
<dr_willis> Guest21613:  seems to be some firefox extensions that do the alt-click save feature...
<dr_willis> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/saveLinkOnALT-Click/
<Agger> hi all...ive got a problem with memory leaks on ubuntu 10.04 - i checked out processes and memory usage and noticed that gnome-panel was taking up 900MB (i have a top and bottom panel which are usually quite full with apps)...RAM usage was at around 90% at that point. I killed gnome-panel and after some 10 mintes the panels came up again (note gnome session was still alive all throughout) - problem is RAM is still at 90%...
<lapion> ikonia, did you do a cold start of the laptop ?
<lapion> ikonia, or did you simply revert to single user mode from multi-usermode ?
<ikonia> lapion: I'm doing it on a different machine, one moment,
<ikonia> lapion: I can't drop /home on my laptop, so I'm testing on a different machine,
<ikonia> I'll be with you in a moment
<Agger> is there way i can reclaim those 900MB of ram used by gnome-panel?
<vladas> ggg
<mi3> HI!
<dr_willis> moo!
<mi3> dr_willis, what?
<AB2jabbar> http://pastie.org/3900027
<AB2jabbar> wget & axel dont work
<alusion> sigh, you were right, changing the login sounds was a bad idea
<chu> Haha
<dr_willis> alusion:  ;)  let me guess.. users login and it just hangs?
<alusion> yes..
<alusion> lol
<dr_willis> You can use GDM instead of lightdm.and they can still login
<alusion> Ehh w/e I think my computer is pretty sweet right now
<lapion> ikonia do you have network mount set for automount ?
<alusion> wanna see ;)
<dr_willis> i dont worry too muchabout themes  ;)
<alusion> I am still trying to find where my tomboy notes are stored from a backup I made >.<
<Steevca_> Can anyone help me with this ? http://pastebin.com/JZiNzLDV
<dr_willis> Igot my 'My Little Pony' Wallpaper.. its all i need.
<Steevca_> I need this fast. :P
<alusion> ಠ_ಠ
<Steevca_> Anyone? I am trying to install skype.
<ikonia> lapion: the nfs stuff, yes
<ikonia> lapion: just setting up changing /home now
<KM0201> Steevca: what is the problem?
<Josssse> chu, I get a error openin .nano_history file permission denied when i run git commit, why is git even wanting to open that file?
<lapion> ikonia, and you did select the fsck option from the menu ?
<ikonia> lapion: menu ? I just booted into single user mode, that's just a command prompt
<alusion> what does sudo apt-get upgrade do for me that update doesn't?
<dr_willis> alusion:  update  just gets the List of pacakges TO upgrade
<dr_willis> upgrade does the real work
<chu> Josssse: What directory did you initialise git in?
<dr_willis> update the list, then upgrade the system
<lapion> ikonia by single user mode I meant system recovery mode.. which used to be the same as setting single at the grub prompt ..
<linuxuz3r> hi
<Steevca_> KM0201: I gave a paste bin file.
<ikonia> lapion: recovery mode tries to be too clever, actually try single user mode
<alusion> I am trying out upgrade then :o
<KM0201> ok..
<alusion> Are there any other repositories one would recommend for ubuntu
<lapion> well yeah at the actual single user mode I have no problems doing fscks and other recovery thingies.. but I am not the only one using ubuntu out there
<KM0201> alusion: i guess that would depend if somethying you want is not in th default repos
<KM0201> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Josssse> chu, home
<Steevca_> I have a broken package i can't remove. I tried sudo apt-get remove,clean,autoremove,-f nothing works.
<ikonia> lapion: right, so the issue isn't with single user mode, it's with the recovery shell option
<chu> Josssse: Not sure, but you could add the file .nano_history to the .gitignore file.
<KM0201> Steevca: so what exactly is your problem w/ installing skype?
<lapion> ikonia, I'm sorry for confusing things..
<Steevca_> KM0201: i get this http://pastebin.com/JZiNzLDV
<ikonia> lapion: you need to look at what/how the recovery shell works, where it depends on things, if you feel those dependencies are unreasonable, you'll log a bug
<ikonia> lapion: personally I don't think there should be a recovery shell
<KM0201> Steevca: that looks like a problem w/ the package
<KM0201> install it from the repositories... add the partner repo, and apt-get install skype
<Steevca_> KM0201: How?
<Steevca_> Give me the terminal command.
<KM0201> !partner | Steevca then after you add the repository, sudo apt-get update  let it finish, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubottu> Steevca then after you add the repository, sudo apt-get update  let it finish, then sudo apt-get upgrade: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<KM0201> Steevca: sorry, not sudo apt-get upgrade
<KM0201> sudo apt-get install skype
<Josssse> chu, Shoot, one deleted another of my files! Is there some sort of ubuntu one log I can check out to see what it's doing exactly?
<chu> Josssse: I don't really know anything about Ubuntu One. Sorry.
<WotWhere> Hi... need help installing ubuntu 12.04.. having problems with Audio and Display drivers have done Updates the system says no more updates required.. Also tried downloading Catalyst 12.4 from AMD and install the fglrx driver.. nogo
<lapion> thanks ikonia will do so
<WotWhere> cant play video or audio the apps Hang
<Josssse> I'm asking in the ubuntu-one channel.
<Steevca_> KM0201: You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libc6 : Depends: libc-bin (= 2.13-20ubuntu5)  libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.13-20ubuntu5.1) but 2.13-20ubuntu5 is installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f
<chu> Josssse: hehe, sorry I couldn't be more help.
<Steevca_> I run it,and nothing.
<KM0201> hmm, i thought that issue got resolved
<melvincv> hi all, does Precise have DNS caching? http://paste.ubuntu.com/993912/
<KM0201> i have skype running no problem on 64bit
<Steevca_> Me too,but this is a new notebook.
<Steevca_> And i can't get it to work.
<KM0201> Steevca_: well, with the new version of ubuntu, it's a little different, something about the way it wants to use 32bit libraries, or something
<Steevca_> So what do i do?
<KM0201> Steevca_: have you tried this...   http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-skype-on-amd-64-bit-ubuntu-12-04-precise
<pankaj> how can i overwrite the written line with another echo command?
<anonegy> t
<dr_willis> seen where skype is comming  on new smart tv's that have built in webcams . getting to be like the Jetsons soon. ;))
<KM0201> dr_willis: lol "his boy, elroy"
<anonegy> hello to all
<dr_willis> pankaj like delete the last line of a file you added?
<WotWhere> Cannot get Ubuntu 12.04 to work
<anonegy> my laptop battery is dying fast on linux and remains longer on the windows, it is samsung i5 core with 4G RAM
<WotWhere> 3rd day.. have done some troubleshooting ... Segvfaults.. anyone?
<melvincv> hi all, does Precise have a DNS query cache?
<dr_willis> anonegy:  what ubuntu release are you using?
<anonegy> i am using now 12.04 and before i was using the 11.10 and i noticed the same and also i have another laptop Dell and shows the same battery problem and continuous fan with hot air out
<root> /root/Desktop/google-chrome-stable_current_x86_64.rpm
<Guest37577> /root/Desktop/google-chrome-stable_current_x86_64.rpm
<anonegy> <dr_willis>i am using now 12.04 and before i was using the 11.10 and i noticed the same and also i have another laptop Dell and shows the same battery problem and continuous fan with hot air out
<ikonia> Guest37577: why are you trying to use an rpm
<dr_willis> anonegy:  theres known power saveing issues with some machines 12.04 was supposed to fix most of them. You may want to check the forums and bug repoorts and askubuntu.com to see if any mention yiour laptops. and  possible work arounds
<anonegy> <dr_willis> do you have a link to the web site?
<dr_willis> anonegy:  which site?  askubuntu.com ;) is where id go first
<dr_willis> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<dr_willis> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<WotWhere> Cannot get Ubuntu 12.04 to work ... have done some troubleshooting ... no audio or video playing.. it boots to the Desktop limited functionality.. anyone?
<paddysteed> I was messing around with the sound settings in the hardware tab, and now I cant get any sound
<Mairusu> Hello, is there a way to set the top Unity panel to autohide?
<Mairusu> Also, why doesn't the Unity launcher show up when using the Synergy client?
<ServerCrash> hi i am facing issue with memory leakage
<ServerCrash> if i run vlc, i see the memory usage constantly rising up
<ServerCrash> how can i debug which process is eating up memory
<ikonia> ServerCrash: well, think about it, you run vlc, you see the memory rising
<ikonia> you don't run vlc, do you see the memory rising ?
<ServerCrash> nopes
<ikonia> ServerCrash: ok, so by that baisc deduction, what is taking the ram
<ServerCrash> but when i run vlc, the memory used by VLC remains same
<ikonia> basic
<ikonia> ServerCrash: that's not surprising
<ServerCrash> it doesnt change, but total memory used by system keeps increasing
<ikonia> ServerCrash: ok, again, not massivly surprising
<kalle> trololilooloolooolo
<kalle> sup?
<ikonia> kalle: only warning - stop now
<sirriffsalot> Hey guys! I'm on ubuntu 2d and wonder if it is still possible to roll up the window as default in Enlightenment?
<ServerCrash> ikonia, nothing to surprise here, what i am trying is to figure out whats consuming memory if not VLC
<ikonia> kalle: this is an ubuntu technical discusion channel. Please keep to that topic
<ikonia> ServerCrash: why do you think it's not vlc ?
<ikonia> ServerCrash: you run vlc - memory goes up you don't run vlc, memory doesn't go up
<ServerCrash> ikonia, its related to VLC, but VLC app is not consuming directly
<ikonia> look at it from that basic level...
<ikonia> ServerCrash: that is not surprising
<kalle> ubuntu is using a PAE kernel what does it mean?
<sirriffsalot> kalle: google:)
<sirriffsalot> Anyone?
<ikonia> ServerCrash: if an application is eating memory it can eat it without changing size
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: don't tell people to google
<sirriffsalot> ikonia: why not?:P
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: but that logic - google your own problem, good luck
<sirriffsalot> ikonia: I have, couldn't find anything;)
<ServerCrash> ikonia, thx, looking for better solution to figure out which specific application is using memory
<ikonia> kalle: it's a a "large memory" kernel
<kalle> google is evil i will never use it
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: google better then
<kalle> ikonia ty
<ikonia> kalle: google is not eveil - however, I have now answered your question
<ikonia> ServerCrash: why are you not accepting that vlc is eating the memory
<ikonia> ServerCrash: what makes you think it's not vlc ?
<ServerCrash> because the VLC process is using constant memory, but for sure its causing issue to some of the system process, which is now eating up memory
<kalle> google is evil they are monitoring everything u do on the web with a google widget on the site but lets keep to the topic
<ServerCrash> so i need to figure out if its dbus or some other daemon thats eating up memory
<StepNjump> I don't know if I'm going crazy but one of my partitions, I thought I had something in archives.. and now I see the user for that archives dir is now 1002 1002... who is 1002? Could it be a virus?
<ikonia> ServerCrash: well, the fact that it's keeping a constant memory size while system resources are being eaten, is a good sign that it's actually eating the memory
<ikonia> ServerCrash: it's quite possible it's it's eating the ram to maintain it's size, hence why you don't see it change size
<ikonia> ServerCrash: it's a user that no longer exists
<ikonia> ServerCrash: sorry, that was for StepNjump
<ikonia> StepNjump: it's a user who has been deleted from the system who had the uid 1002
<kalle> can i run my pirated copy of after effects and cod mw3? :)
<ikonia> kalle: do not discuss that in here
<kalle> on ubuntu
<kalle> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> we do not discuss/support pirating in here
<StepNjump> Well that is weird ikonia, I never created any other users....
<kalle> well, can i natively run adobe after effects on ubuntu 12.04?
<StepNjump> Is there a way to know when that user was created?
<ikonia> StepNjump: an application (such as backup) can do it
<ikonia> StepNjump: then if you remove that package, the user gets deleted (just for example)
<ikonia> kalle: no
<StepNjump> Ok I see
<StepNjump> Is there a possibility it could be a virus?
<ikonia> StepNjump: very doubtful
<StepNjump> My memory isn't very good. I don't remember if I had something there or not
<StepNjump> Causes a lot of stress
<ikonia> StepNjump: then don't worry about it
<kalle> ikonia: the ubuntu sucks why would anyone use it? it got loads of virus compared to win7 ive heard, is that true?
<StepNjump> kalle? Really?
<kelvinella> hi
<ikonia> StepNjump: please ignore kalle
<kelvinella> i can not auto mount my iphone dont know why
<ikonia> kelvinella: iphones have terrible linux support, their capabilities depend a lot on the ios version they are running
<stars69> hi guys, what is the package name for mysql?
<ikonia> I suspect you have just updated to ios 5.1
<kelvinella> how to fix it?  i need to copy the pictures and video to my pc
<ikonia> stars69:  client or server
<kelvinella> i am on 4.3.3
<stars69> server
<kelvinella> ubuntu 10.10
<ikonia> stars69: mysql-server
<stars69> ikonia, thnaks
<ikonia> kelvinella: again, it depends on that ios's supportability in linux
<kelvinella> ikonia, it works before but it doesnt work in recent weeks
<ikonia> kelvinella: what's changed ?
<kelvinella> ikonia, it mounts last month
<ikonia> kelvinella: what's changed ?
<WotWhere> new AMD System build. Cannot get Ubuntu 12.04 to work
<ikonia> WotWhere: define can't get it to work
<ikonia> WotWhere: or I can only say "fix it"
<kelvinella> ikonia, dont know, i install virtualbox PEUL with usb support will it affect the automount?
<ikonia> kelvinella: doubtful
<ikonia> kelvinella: it's more likley an ubuntu to ubuntu or the iphone is an issue
<ikonia> kelvinella: what's changed from that point of view
<ikonia> kelvinella: what model iphone is it
<kelvinella> ikonia, iphone4
<darrenlooby> I fancy doing something fancy... fancy for me that is. I want to ping an IP and the log the results to mysql... any tips about where I should start?
<ikonia> kelvinella: you can't be on ios4 then
<ikonia> darrenlooby: ulog
<kelvinella> ikonia, i am on ios4
<WotWhere> ikonia: the system boots up.. but no Sound or video playing.. hangs when i try to play anything.. SegvFaults
<ikonia> WotWhere: so you can boot the system and use it fine, but when you try to play a video you get no sound and it segfaults
<kelvinella> ikonia, ios4.3.3
<ikonia> kelvinella: I understand
<ikonia> you need to think hard about what has changed
<ikonia> kelvinella: something must have changed on your ubuntu system or the phone for it to just stop working
<ikonia> kelvinella: or try manually mounting it to get better debug out put
<kelvinella> i have followed one of the guide on internet how to install virtualbox PEUL that has to add a line in fstab
<kelvinella> but i delete that line already
<ikonia> that shouldn't be a problem
<StepNjump> Is there a way to find out all the files I opened yesterday and where they were located? Some kind of audit system?
<ikonia> StepNjump: if you are running tools like tripwire already you can do that, but in terms of retrofitting them that's not going to happen
<kelvinella> ikonia, http://xrigher.info/linux/ubuntu/enable-usb-support-in-virtualbox/
<WotWhere> ikonia: thats right.. but there are other issues also.. ex. on starting Allsettings ---> additional drivers .. i get internal errors SegvFaults.. (which have been reported)
<ikonia> StepNjump: you can look at "access" time stamps, but it won't be valid
<ikonia> kelvinella: I don't need to see the link
<kelvinella> ikonia, i added none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=1001,devmode=664 0 0 to fstab
<ikonia> WotWhere: segfaults normally = hardware problems, which in your case I'd suggest memory / cpu problems
<kelvinella> would that affect the automount?
<ikonia> WotWhere: I'd run memcheck to do some tests
<StepNjump> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> kelvinella: I don't blieve so, no
<kelvinella> ikonia, but i delete it after
<ikonia> kelvinella: you've said that, and I've said 3 times "it shouldn't matter" so my opinion won't change if you say it a fourth time
<kelvinella> ikonia, lsusb does show apple, tnc
<kelvinella> inc
<ikonia> I understand that
<WotWhere> ikonia: its  a brand new system, also win7 works fine.. but will try ur way have run out of options been googling Ubuntu and found it has issues with propreitory drivers
<ikonia> WotWhere: windows working fine is not a valid test, brand new does not mean it is in full working order
<ikonia> WotWhere: there are possible issues with propritary drivers, disable them and see if the problem goes away
<iSeeDeadPixels> Who has experience with MAAS
<WotWhere> ikonia: have tried that this is my 3rd day of troubleshooting,  Xdiagnostics error BUG: unable to handle NULL Pointer dereference at 00..02c
<StepNjump> triptriC
<ikonia> WotWhere: no point putting random lines like that, they mean nothing in context
<ikonia> WotWhere: so if you've disabled the propritary drivers and it's still doing it.....it won't be them
<cantor> why (the hell) does alt+tab no longer switch between windows on ubuntu 12.04?!
<ikonia> WotWhere: which leads it back to a base hardware issue as the most likley cause (from experience)
<WotWhere> ikonia: ok ... doing the memtest right now
<ikonia> WotWhere: make sure you leave it running for 24 hours or so
<cantor> is there some new feature that alt+tab has on ubuntu 12.04?
<cantor> and does anyone one know how to switch it back?
<vlt> Hello. How can I tell `ps` to assume more characters of screen width? I want to `ps | cut -c 60-` but there’s no characters to be shown beyond my actual screen width.
<ikonia> cantor: press alt+tab see if it does anything new
<cantor> ikonia, nope, THATS THE THING [:
<melvincv> ikonia: Any benefit in running memtest for 24 hours?
<cantor> it does NOTHING (cry)
<ikonia> melvincv: yeah, getting enough passes in to get a better idea that it's all "sound"
<gaelfx> I've got a box running 12.04 using the NVidia drivers for graphics, and every time I reboot, the resolution is somehow automatically set to 1080i/50hz instead of 1920x1080/60hz, how can I fix it?
<gaelfx> I tried saving the X.org config file numerous times and everything, even ran the nvidia-settings command as root and saving my settings, but it seems no matter what the setting are lost on reboot
<stars69> have anyone here used desktop sharing? how can i make this startup automaticlly as system started?
<sirriffsalot> gaelfx: Geez, I've had my share of problems with nvidia...
<sirriffsalot> gaelfx: I wouldn't worry too much about it just yet, still lots of fixes to be made
<sirriffsalot> gaelfx: if you can't login because of nvidia on the other hand... *shivers*
<gaelfx> sirriffsalot: this box isn't set up to require login on reboot, the only problem is that the borders of the screen are cut off and I have to fix it every time it reboots (ie when the kid pulls the chord for fun)
<kelvinella> ikonia, i can ssh into my iphone, do you know which path iphone saves the pictures?
<ikonia> kelvinella: if you can ssh into it, it's jailbroken
<ikonia> kelvinella: which means the standard IOS support rules go out the window
<ikonia> kelvinella: try ##apple for iphone help
<WotWhere> ikonia: When i did a fresh install the System was Freezing all the time.. then I installed AMD Catalyst 12.4 Manually.. i dont think the memtest will help at all.. doing it coz havent done as yet
<cantor> seriously, what is the best way to switch alt+tab to the original key combination?
<DarkStar1> How do I find out if something is running on a port?
<llutz> DarkStar1: sudo lsof -i :portnumber
<cantor> what is wrong with canonical.  They need a chan for us to call them stupid in.
<cantor> alt+tab, really?
<cantor> k, done venting...
<kelvinella> its jailbroken last year i can still mount it until last month, and i have an ipod touch that is not jailbroken and i can not mount it neither
<ikonia> kelvinella: ##apple is the best place to get help
<cantor> kelvinella, did you login to the ipod?
<kelvinella> ikonia, thx
<MonkeyDust> cantor  system settings, keyboard, shortcuts, navigation, switch appplications
<DarkStar1> llutz: thought so except I am getting a command not found reply :(
<kelvinella> cantor, what do u mean login to ipod?
<cantor> kelvinella, the 4 digit pin
<llutz> DarkStar1: well, how about installing lsof then?
<cantor> ubuntu will not see the mount until you do
<kelvinella> cantor, i dont have password setup
<cantor> k
<_skpl> can someone help me? i cant get simplescan to recognise my scanner
<iSeeDeadPixels> MaaS is a annoying thing : |
<kelvinella> cantor, i can mount my ipod touch before
<cantor> MonkeyDust, will try.  What do I switch it to?
<cantor> kelvinella, mount? or ssh?
<kelvinella> cantor, but not now, but very strange i can mount my ipad
<MonkeyDust> cantor  alt-tab -- just press it, don't have to cornfirm or so
<cantor> k, will try.
<WotWhere> ikonia: AMD 8120 + msi 990fxa mobo + corsair 1600 8gb + WD 500 .. the mobo has Realtek HD Audio + Gigabyte HD7770OC.. if that has any meaning
<kelvinella> iphone4 jb, ipod touch no jb, ipad no jb, cantor
<ikonia> WotWhere: none
<kelvinella> cantor, iphone4 and ipod touch cant mount; ipad can mount
<cantor> kelvinella, I have a ipod touch 4g and I can mount the pictures, not the / directory, but the DCIM folder, as long as I login
<cantor> same firmware?
<cantor> Im running 4.3.3
<kelvinella> cantor, no change to firmware before can mount and cannot mount
<kelvinella> me on 4.3.3 too
<ikonia> you're not on 4.3.3
<ikonia> you are using a jailbroken firmware
<cantor> I am.
<ikonia> that is modified
<cantor> ikonia, there is no difference
<cantor> its not a flash of the firmware
<kelvinella> ikonia,  but what about my non-jb ipod?
<cantor> its identical.  All it does it sets a root password
<_skpl> can someone help me? i cant get simplescan to recognise my scanner
<ikonia> cantor: it does more than set a root password
<kelvinella> ikonia, i never change my ipod setting and can not mount now
<ikonia> kelvinella: has your ubuntu machine had any updates ?
<cantor> the pdf exploit allows one to change root, then you install their version of debian and cydia
<kelvinella> ikonia, i keep update the ubuntu whenver it has new updates
<cantor> it does not change the firmware, just installs apps and sets password
<kelvinella> ikonia, like the kernel and stuffs
<ikonia> kelvinella: right, so as I said before, updates can change the supportabilty of devices
<ikonia> kelvinella: it very much depends on what versions of $X support versions $Y
<cantor> kelvinella, you likely got screwed by an update
<ikonia> kelvinella: apple is not a good platform for the support in linux
<huppensuhn> I need some kind of encrypted, compressed and mountable file container. what I want to do: offsite backups, limited bandwith, very limited online storage space, sftp/scp, server and client run ubuntu 12.04. I don't want incremental backups, one copy that gets updated regularly is enough, rather synchronization than real backup. ideas I had so far: 1) duplicity. are duplicity's archives mountable? I'd have to do a full backup each
<huppensuhn>  time if i want to keep only one copy, right? 2) split and encrypted 7zip archive or similar on sshfs. are those mountable? does an archive update really only update changed files or would I have to retransmit more? 3) someone suggested compressed btrfs on cryptsetup here. does something like that work with an disk image rather than a disk? would this work? 4) rsync + encfs over sshfs, missing compression. other suggestions? what
<huppensuhn> 's the proper way to do something like that?
<FloodBot1> huppensuhn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kelvinella> ikonia, so how do i fix it?  ifuse?
<cantor> wow
<ikonia> kelvinella: you can't, apple is a closed source product that offers zero linux support
<kelvinella> ikonia, i install ifuse still no automount
<ikonia> kelvinella: if the hacked support breaks, there is nothing you can do about it
<cantor> huppensuhn, truecrypt maybe
<kelvinella> then i guess i need to ssh
<kelvinella> brb
<huppensuhn> cantor: lacks compression, iirc
<cantor> encrypted lvm
<cantor> this irc channel is chaos, ikonia not sure how you do it.
<ikonia> cantor: sorry what ?
<ikonia> cantor: oh, I see
<cantor> nothing, just saying, this chan is craZy
<ikonia> cantor: I see what you where saying now
<cantor> [:
<kelvinella> what chaos?
<chris|> huppensuhn, I'm doing 3 without the btrfs, so yes, that'll work
<kelvinella> ikonia, i remember you couple years you have helped me on ubuntu 7.04
<cantor> kelvinella, apt-get moo
<kelvinella> ikonia, u r legend
<ikonia> kelvinella: great
<kelvinella> what does moo do?
<ikonia> kelvinella: in what context ?
<huppensuhn> chris|: k, thanks. I'll look into that.
<ikonia> kelvinella: as in the moo command on ubuntu ?
<chris|> huppensuhn, maybe this will help you get started: http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/EncryptedFilesystem
<huppensuhn> chris|: thanks
<gaelfx> I've got a box running 12.04 using the NVidia drivers for graphics, and every time I reboot, the resolution is somehow automatically set to 1080i/50hz instead of 1920x1080/60hz, how can I fix it?
<vlt> When I run `aptitude install linux-image-generic` there’s a dialog that asks we whether to continue without installing GRUB to MBR. How can I run the aptitude command non-interactively. I want to answer YES to that question.
<vlt> (from a script)
<gaelfx> vlt: I think you need to use the --assume-yes option
<sirriffsalot> gaelfx: how do you fix this exactly?
<sirriffsalot> gaelfx: sorry, was away. the window border problem that is
<gaelfx> sirriffsalot: every time I reboot, I have to open nvidia settings and change the refresh rate to 60hz then apply the settings
<StepNjump> ikonia, I think I know what might have happened as to why my user id shows 1002... could it be because I was dumb the other day and despite the warning from gparted, I interupted a resizing of a partition?
<StepNjump> Yep, I was realll dumb
<kelvinella> ikonia, i mean u r the legend of this channel
<tchip> Hello, I wanna use Google Translate API to pick words in a list of English words and find the corresponding words in other languages and put them all in the same text file. What programming language do you think I should use?
<gaelfx> I'm thinking it might be a problem with gnome-display-properties, but I've no idea where to find the config file or change it or stop it from loading
<sirriffsalot> gaelfx: ah... Perhaps a bit useless, but have you tried google?:P
<gaelfx> sirriffsalot: indeed
<sirriffsalot> gaelfx: have you tried ubuntu-tweak or gnome-tweak-tools?
<chu> tchip: You could do it with Python.
<gaelfx> sirriffsalot: no, and I've no desire to
<tchip> I don't know Python , unfortunately
<sirriffsalot> gaelfx: haha, un derstandable..
<llutz> tchip: perl, theres a module for google:translate in cpan
<sirriffsalot> gaelfx: have you tried running an earlier kernel version?
<tchip> No perl, as well. Javascript, or php, would suit?
<sirriffsalot> gaelfx: as a temporary fix. hold shift when you bootup to get into the grub selection menu, and go for "earlier linux versions" or words to the effect
<chu> tchip: You could really do it with pyhton easily. You wouldn't need to learn much.
<iceroot> what does "init [2]" mean? (the [2]) is interesting. its the output of "top" when you press "c" to get the complete process
<ferni> how can I set pm-powersave to be always on (or true)?
<gaelfx> sirriffsalot: it's been happening ever since I installed 12.04, it's not something that cropped up after a kernel update or anything like that
<Stroobach> can anyone help me with installing Amsn for ubuntu 12.04?
<vlt> gaelfx: I already used --assume-yes with aptitude but I think that’s only used for aptitude’s own question (whether to continue downloading recommended pkgs, for example) but not for the dialog shown by the deb-conf script :(
<vlt> Any other idea?
<usb333> Hi guys, how do I remove manually-installed packages that aren't tracked by apt?
<JPeterso2> why is the 12.04 subversion package 1.6?
<JPeterso2> you got a problem with 1.7?
<vlt> usb333: Did you use dpkg to install it?
<usb333> vlt I don't think so. I think I compiled it
<gaelfx> vlt: indeed it is only used with aptitude, since it's only an option for that command, not for the commands it runs ;)
<vlt> usb333: Then it’s technically no “package” and you must remove it manually.
<usb333> vlt and how do i do that?
<vlt> usb333: rm
<iceroot> JPeterso2: mostly because debian is using 1.6
<iceroot> JPeterso2: and its easier to use already existing packages instead of maintaining a new package
<vlt> usb333: You can look into the sources. When it’s properly set up there could be an uninstall routine like `make uninstall` or something liek that.
<iceroot> usb333: depending on the build-process, have a look at the manual of the software, its always different
<iceroot> usb333: that is one reason to use packages instead of self compiled software
<usb333> vlc I think "make uninstall" did it. Thanks guys!
<vlt> gaelfx: Can I pipe a “Y” to the aptitude process?
<iceroot> vlt: there is an option for automatic selections, so its build into aptitude already but i cant remeber the option (man aptitude)
<vlt> iceroot: Do you mean “-y|--assume-yes”?
<j0hnsm1th> how do you see where packages install stuff? like into /etc/ and other places
<vlt> iceroot: That doesn’t work here.
<iceroot> vlt: no there was something different
<iceroot> vlt: something with default/y/n and so on
<vlt> iceroot: Ok, I’ll try to find it.
<kubanc> how do i install libstdc++
<iceroot> kubanc: apt-cache search libstdc++  to find the package you want (there are different versions)
<iceroot> kubanc: then "sudo apt-get install packagename"
 * vlt tries `aptitude -R linux-image-generic` now.
 * vlt and inserts “install”
<iceroot> kubanc: i guess gcc/g++ have it and will bring other things too you maybe need
<kubanc> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/994016/ what package?
<sirriffsalot> gaelfx: well, for my part doing that solved a temporary problem with usb failures
<sirriffsalot> gaelfx: might be worth a shot?
<iceroot> kubanc: libstdc++6 sounds good
<kubanc> iceroot, i get this error: ERROR: 32-bit libstdc++ not found. PSQL requires 32-bit libstdc++ support, that's why i'm trying to install libstdc++
<kubanc> iceroot, libstdc++6 is already the newest version.
<iceroot> kubanc: postgresql installed from the ubuntu-repos?
<kubanc> iceroot, probably not, i need it for Pervasive PSQL v11 SP2 client
<eutheria> i am trying to important an openvpn config using nm-connection-editor, for some reason it wants me to authenticate to save, i tried running it with sudo but it still wants root to authenticate, maybe something broke during my upgrade?
<iceroot> kubanc: v11 sp2? sounds like SLES
<benvei> i'm trying to install ubuntu via debootstrap minimal. But network is not working ... What are the networking packages? i've allready installed netbase but that wasn't enough
<kubanc> iceroot, well they say you it supports sles and read hat linux, but sles is not free
<kubanc> i was wondering if i can install it on ubuntu
<iceroot> kubanc: of course sles is free
<iceroot> !free | kubanc
<ubottu> kubanc: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<ServerCrash> how to debug whats eating away memory ?
<ServerCrash> free -m shows a constant increase in memory ussage
<kubanc> iceroot, http://www.suse.com/products/server/eval.html
<iSeeDeadPixels> ServerCrash, top
<iceroot> ServerCrash: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<iceroot> ServerCrash: first read that
<iceroot> kubanc: free means freedom
<iceroot> kubanc: and SLES is GNU/Linux, so its free
<iceroot> kubanc: what you mean is that sles costs money
<eutheria> maybe they should start using unbound rather than free
<MonkeyDust> eutheria  free as in freedom of speech, that is unbound
<iceroot> kubanc: but back to your question, how you installed the software?
<crizis> if you want SLES or RHEL, you buy them because you want support and quaranteed updates. Just like why you would pay for Ubuntu Advantage
<eutheria> MonkeyDust, unbound would cause people to have to think what they mean, i am getting sick of explaining free doesn't mean cheap to people ehre
<eutheria> here as in where i work
<Josssse> So how do I view all the versions of my files with git??
<monsterwizard> Hi I sent a ping request to google but it doesn't stop pinging the google site?
<monsterwizard> how do I stop it ?
<iceroot> monsterwizard: ctrl -c
<crizis> ctrl-c
<monsterwizard> oh
<monsterwizard> oh yeah
<monsterwizard> cool
<iceroot> monsterwizard:  you have to use ping -c 4 google.com
<monsterwizard> in windows it only pings 3 times
<iceroot> monsterwizard: linux is not windows :)
<monsterwizard> I can't get into trouble for doing that right?
<monsterwizard> it wasn't intentionally
<iceroot> monsterwizard: no
<eutheria> ok i have a strange problem, i can't 'authenticate' so i can't save a new openvpn profile,
<monsterwizard> first ping I have done in linux haha
<iceroot> monsterwizard: not on google.com
<eutheria> i guess i could try removing network manager and reinstalling it
<iceroot> eutheria: sure its the root-authentication and not the keyring-authentication?
<crizis> monsterwizard: their load balancers are likely banging data to the world few terabytes each second, doubt they care much for little ping packets ;)
<iceroot> eutheria: or the passphrase for the cert
<vlt> iceroot: My workaround: `aptitude -y -R install linux-…`. No grub, no deb-conf question ;-)
<leOn> hello ... i'm finishing the install of 12.04LTS server and i could not configure bonding or vlan on the install process ... is there any "advanced mode" that allows one to configure such things ?
<eutheria> iceroot, it isn't asking me to authenticate at all, the save button is greyed out, when i hover it asks me to auth
<monsterwizard> I installed none of the updates on 12.04, am I missing much? This os is only for personal use
<cypher-neo> Is there a way to add a PERMANENT addition to update-alternatives? I downloaded a cursor theme, and the instructions for installing them are to use the command "sudo ln -fs /usr/share/icons/MechBlades/cursor.theme /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme" but this is a one-shot deal. If I ever switch the cursor theme, I have to do it again. Is there a way to add the cursor theme to the system so it can be selected manually using update-al
<cypher-neo> ternatives?
<sirriffsalot> monsterwizard: control + C in terminal
<iceroot> monsterwizard: security updates
<leOn> i checked on the alternate shell that there was the vconfig utility available but i could not find any 8021q support
<monsterwizard> how can linux have security updates I never hear of any threats
<iceroot> monsterwizard: cve.org
<iceroot> monsterwizard: there are many security issues on the software you are using e.g. flash, java, firefox
<cypher-neo> monsterwizard, The reason there are security updates, is also the reason you never hear of threats. lol
<crizis> leOn: not really an answer to your question, but i recommend bookarmking https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html :)
<cypher-neo> Though iceroot answered it much better. :)
<monsterwizard> So it's not so much the linux os but the software people use?
<kubanc> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/994033/
<iceroot> monsterwizard: there are also security issues in the kernel
<iceroot> monsterwizard: and sometimes big security issues like root-exploits
<monsterwizard> sounds cool
<iceroot> monsterwizard: so please always install security updates
<iceroot> monsterwizard: the update manager is offering you these updates
<monsterwizard> Well the last time I did
<monsterwizard> my wifi slowed down
<monsterwizard> so I have to sort it out one day
<monsterwizard> boardcom wifi
<iSeeDeadPixels> seriously, MaaS is a bitch
<iceroot> monsterwizard: normally that should not happen because updates in ubuntu only fixing security issues and dont change other things
<iceroot> monsterwizard: but sometimes....
<cypher-neo> I downloaded a cursor theme, and the instructions for installing them are to use the command "sudo ln -fs /usr/share/icons/MechBlades/cursor.theme /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme" but this is a one-shot deal. If I ever switch the cursor theme, I have to do it again. Is there a way to add the cursor theme to the system so it can be selected manually using update-alternatives?
<monsterwizard> What tutorial or online e-book do you recommend for someone new to linux-unix?
<cypher-neo> monsterwizard, Depends on what you want to learn. The easiest solution is always Google everything you want to know.
<eutheria> arg, pulled the wrong cable
<kaioshinde> hi all, I could use some help with my ubuntu server installation. the bootmanager broke and I can|t mount my fs because it was on a software raid
<cypher-neo> monsterwizard, For learning Terminal commands, there are plenty of cheat-sheets available on Fosswire.com
<monsterwizard> cheers
<cypher-neo> monsterwizard, For learning Wine, I would reccomend winehq.com
<kaioshinde> I tried mdadm --assemble --scan but it fails to create any of the devices with no further reason or info given
<eutheria> so how does the network manager require a user making changes to authenticate?
<monsterwizard> linux is actually fun
<cypher-neo> monsterwizard, It's ridiculously fun! Just wait till you get into BASH scripting and programming.
<cypher-neo> monsterwizard, I'm having so much fun now it's insane!
<mutante> when setting up software raid in the (lucid) installer, and i have completely unpartitioned disks, of course i need to first add some empty partition tables and partitions, to THEN be able to select them in the RAID setup dialog. just when i say "finish and write to disks" it starts installing base system right away... hrmm.. i just want to write changes and go back
<MrFaggotson> Does Ubuntu have parental controls?
<kaioshinde> Does anyone have experience with recovering software raids? its not even broken, I just need to chroot into it from a livecd and everzthing will be good again. but that step is giving me big problems
<cypher-neo> MrFaggotson, Yes. Check out the package "nanny" in the repository.
<MonkeyDust> !info nanny | MrFaggotson
<ubottu> MrFaggotson: nanny (source: nanny): Parental Control System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.31.1-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 968 kB, installed size 2784 kB
<cypher-neo> MrFaggotson, You can use "nanny" to limit web browsing time, chat time, etc. You can also decide what times of the day certain programs can be used. You can also filter web sites that are undesirable.
<my_ubuntu> Can anyone please help?? whenever I try to mount a media drive, be it USB or my windows partition, I get an error saying not authorized
<StepNjump> Hi, what should I do if my nautilus takes 90% of my CPU time?
<StepNjump> Is it safe to kill -15?
<StepNjump> I have some external hard drives mounted via USB
<tahimik> my_ubuntu: the mount command for your media drives should look something like   sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<StepNjump> What could it be doing?
<MrFaggotson> cypher-neo: Thanks.
<Daghdha> Are there any official ubuntu torrents on piratebay?
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  "pirate" does not sound official to me
<mutante> Daghdha: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<compdoc> there are torrents out there
<Daghdha> I need one with a magnet link. But i must be a billion % sure it's not trojanned or anything like that. I want to use it as an example for a magnet link torrent tool
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  a trojan in ubuntu?
<my_ubuntu_> tahimik: Error, special device not found :(
<tahimik> my_ubuntu: to find the device name for your drive your can try   sudo fdisk -l
<Daghdha> I guess MonkeyDust just downloads his ubuntu images from any old russion torrent site with borisHackorz as poster.
<mutante> Daghdha: check the MD5 sums after downloading the .iso .f.e. http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/MD5SUMS
<Daghdha> Good. I will try and find some pictuer collection with puppies or something instead.
<Daghdha> No, i changed my mind. I will use the puppies.
<Daghdha> Real puppies, not a metafor for other items.
<ikonia> Daghdha: stop
<ikonia> Daghdha: do you have an ubuntu support request ?
<tahimik> my_ubuntu: another method to find the device is to plug in to your usb port, wait a few seconds, then use   dmesg | tail
<Daghdha> This was my question: Are there any official ubuntu torrents on piratebay?
<Daghdha> And i gues the short answer is: NO
<ikonia> Daghdha: verify anything you download against the official md5sum, someone may have put a torrent up on the pirate bay
<cheryl> What are the minimum system requirements to run latest Ubuntu?
<Mischinka> whats the command to apt-get uninstall purge? im drawing a blank
<ikonia> Mischinka: man apt-get
<proka> Hey guys, is there anyone here connecting via Tor?
<monsterwizard> what cool applications can I install in the terminal?
<monsterwizard> yano
<monsterwizard> terminal applications
<tahimik> mischinka: sudo apt-get purge
<ikonia> monsterwizard: have a look in the repos in the subject areas you find interesting, see what you fancy trying
<tahimik> mischinka: sudo apt-get purge packagename
<Mischinka> thats how i would completely remove memcached
<Mischinka> ??
<ikonia> Mischinka: you asked for the purge command, he's given you the purge command
<my_ubuntu_> tahimik: That didnt work either. This is a paste from my terminal: http://pastebin.com/031bZjmQ If you could please go through it and suggest some ways
<root> cccc
<Mischinka> apt-get remove --purge package
<Mischinka> thats what i was looking for, thanks.
<Mischinka> and combine with apt-get clean
<tahimik> my_ubuntu: I took a look at your output and believe mount command should look like   sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mountdir   and of course /mountdir should be an existing directory
<kaioshinde> ok I made some progress
<Elie> jo
<Elie> How are you
<kaioshinde> I have /dev/md3 containing my /boot partition and md1 containing my root partition. now how do I chroot into that so I can run my bootloader setup correctly?
<my_ubuntu_> tahimik: Where to find an existing directory to mount, when that partition is named as "OS" and is actually C:/ drive when I use windows. Its an NTFS partition
<ms-daisy> hello. I'm having trouble getting rsync over ssh to copy files from the remote computer to the mounted second drive of the server. What's wrong with this command? rsync -azv -e "ssh -p 60000" /home/msdaisy msdaisy@192.168.1.2:/media/folder
<my_ubuntu_> tahimik: and when I try to click on it, so that it mounts, it says, Unable to mount OS, Restricted access.
<my_ubuntu_> Not authorized* instead of restricted access
<my_ubuntu_> tahimik: Not authorized* instead of restricted access
<my_ubuntu_> tahimik: I am using ubuntu 10.04
<[yates]> Hi, does anyone know why there is no image file and only headers located here, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-rc7-precise/  ?
<tahimik> my_ubuntu: ok. if it is an ntfs drive you can try   sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mountdir
<ikonia> [yates]: no image created yet ?
<[yates]> someone from canonical asked me to test the latest upstream kernel for an ongoing kernel bug, he said 3.4-rc7 however there is no image so im a bit confused now
<my_ubuntu_> tahimik: http://pastebin.com/36Bn1Q39 It gave an error, Am I doing it right??
<OerHeks> [yates] then ask 'someone from canonical" again?
<[yates]> will do, i though perhapes in the meantime there was someone here who knew quicker
<MonkeyDust> [yates]  if the comes directly from canonical, it may be beyond this channel
<MonkeyDust> the request*
<[yates]> ok
<OerHeks> [yates], it is only available in QQ 12.04
<OerHeks> eh QQ 12.10
<faizanaziz> hi…. my server has solr installed… I keep getting too many files open error…. I google and found out that I need to increase ulimit… however even when i change it the process ulimit does not change…. Even after restarting the process
<[yates]> ok thanks
<root_> Hi room
<root_> quit
<root_> !quit
<ms-daisy> you need /quit
<root_> !exit
<Sidewinder> "/"
<root_> !quit
<krux> lol
<tahimik> my_ubuntu: I looked at the tty output. Approach seems to be correct. It might be that mount is having difficulty finding /OS, in which case you could creat a new directory in your home directory, somthing like ~/mountpoint, and use that instead of /OS
<bohemian9485> surprise
<chmac> Seems like my printer will only print one page jobs, not multi-page jobs. Any idea how I script the print of a PDF?
<jsjgruber-x-p> chmac, sounds like a bug. Can you try another kind of printer to narrow down the problem?
<my_ubuntu_> tahimik: I think the same, cause there is no 'OS' Directory in / . So How will it find it there. Moreover, the mount image is there in /media, but in my command, there is no role of 'media'
<chmac> jsjgruber-x-p: Probably is, but I need to get 140 pages printed today and I only have 1 printer here :-)
<ms-daisy> chmac: I've seen a thread in ubuntuforums.org about the same issue.  I'm trying to find it but you can look too if you're in a hurry.
<jsjgruber-x-p> chmac, you could use python and a module called poppler to script the rendering of individual pages, I guess. There's an example of rendering a window from a page of a pdf using poppler in lernid.
<chmac> ms-daisy: Ok, would appreciate the link if you find it.
<jsjgruber-x-p> chmac, it may be more work to script it than to print 140 pages, I don't know.
<chmac> I just found `lpr` which seems like it'll print a file, so a simple `for f in *; do lpr f; done` might do the trick :-)
<jsjgruber-x-p> you'll have to get each page in its own pdf, however. lpr x.pdf does work, I use it at least once a week.
<hje841> where do I put a script that should be executed when ever I shutdown my Ubuntu? just before Gnome Shell shutsdown completely but after I hit the Power Off button
<chmac> jsjgruber-x-p: Awesome, it's a mail merge, so I'm generating individual PDFs now. Thanks a lot.
<hje841> and yeah, I'm using Gnome Shell instead of Unity
<chmac> jsjgruber-x-p: There's also some tool to split PDFs into individual pages I'm sure, but this seems quicker.
<WotWhere> How many passes for a reliable report  in memtest?
<ms-daisy> Does anyone know how to rsync over ssh to a secondary HDD on the server?
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WotWhere> How many passes for a reliable report in memtest?  or time? should ecc be on or off?
<jsjgruber-x-p> ms-daisy, you use rsync on files and directories, not on whole hard drives or partitions. If you mount all of the partitions on the secondary hard drive you could rsync the root directory of each.
<jsjgruber-x-p> ms-daisy, you would wind up with copies of the contents of the files, but not a copy of the image of the hard disk. You may be
<JuJuBee> Which log file shows commands entered by a user?
<MonkeyDust> JuJuBee  ~/.bash_history
<jsjgruber-x-p> ms-daisy, able to rsync, say, sd2a, I suppose.
<WotWhere> Dr_willis: Hi.. i am still trying to get ubuntu to work after updating and tried to install AMD Catalyst 12.4 Manually.. the system is better than before.. can do gedit.. but cannot play audio rythm player hangs and cant play video same prob.. someone on this channel said todo a memtest have done 1 pass and about to ficish the second
<jsjgruber-x-p> make that /dev/sd2a. You'll need to get through permission tests for that, though.
<JuJuBee> Any way to log them were the user cannot delete them ?  with timestamps maybe?
<jsjgruber-x-p> What irc chatroom is used for those managing the Ubuntu archives?
<studentz> Best way to backup encrypted ~/home ? Should I backup the dedicated  partition for home, or the .encrypted directory or a different option?  Thanks
<compdoc> WotWhere, at least a couple of passes, but if you can, do it overnight if you suspect some problem
<ms-daisy> jsjgruber-x-p: thanks. Yes, I'm trying to rsync the home folder to the mounted second drive.  I'm getting errors though, "broken pipe".
<Elie> quit
<ms-daisy>  Elie: /quit
<Elie> 没中国人吗/?
<LjL> !cn | Elie
<ubottu> Elie: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<WotWhere> compdoc: couple means 2?   i really need to fix Ubuntu.. will have todo a complete reinstall... next Step, is that feasible
<Elie> join ubuntu -cn
<chmac> Seems like maybe it only prints every second job, but not quite predictably, very odd...
<LjL> Elie: /join #ubuntu-cn
<compdoc> WotWhere, sometimes a fresh install is best, but theres ways to upgrade that I havent tried
<g3orge> hey guys. can anyone help me? I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my MacBook Pro and it won't connect on my network. it says firmware missing. any ideas? I can't find anything by googling.
<chtulhu318> Hi room
<mardraum> #channel
<compdoc> WotWhere, does the system crash? is that why you are running memtest?
<chtulhu318> is ther someon here that can help me with a mount issue?
<huppensuhn> chris|: the cryptsetup+loop+btrfs approach seems to work well. thanks again.
<Dr_willis> g3orge,  you ran the 'addational drivers' tool? also known as 'jockey-gtk' ?
<chmac> `for ..; do lpr 00.pdf; sleep 20; done` seems to do the trick, thanks for the help folks
<chris|> huppensuhn, you are welcome
<Elie> LjL   | I am come from cn
<chmac> ms-daisy: Any luck on that link?
<chmac> ms-daisy: I'm happy to file a bug somewhere if I can figure out what's going on
<g3orge> Dr_willis: what tool? no. sorry new to ubuntu. apt-get install??
<LjL> Elie: yes. if you want to speak Chinese, type /join #ubuntu-cn
<WotWhere> compdoc: I did do a fresh install of 12.04 on a new build but the system kept Freezing.. so Dr_willis suggested todo an update...  have done that the system freezes all the time onnly gedit works
<quixotedon> chtulhu318: just ask your problem straight forward, if you ask for a yes answer, i'm sure it won't be answered.. :)
<chtulhu318> :)
<chtulhu318> thx quixotedon
<compdoc> WotWhere, the system ran fine before the install?
<quixotedon> Elie: have you joined the forum?
<ms-daisy> g3orge: is it a power pc or an intel-based mac?
<Dr_willis> g3orge,  should have poped up a dialog on first boot.. look at top right corners.. or run 'addational drivers' from the menus or from terminal run 'jockey-gtk'
<quixotedon> chtulhu318: so type your problem then and ask
<Hyperbyte> Hi.  Using Ubuntu 12.04, with LTSP.  I'm trying to set shortcut keys for all my users, with mandatory dconf settings.  Maybe I'm doing something very wrong here, but the dconf settings don't seem to correspond with what is shown in the Gnome settings application.
<Elie> LjL  | thank you!
<jsjgruber-x-p> ms-daisy, make sure you can read a file from the home directory and write a small file to where you are sending the files. Sounds like there is a problem with how you are specifying either the source or the destination.
<Hyperbyte> See this screenshot:  http://local.setreizen.zonenzorg.nl/dconf-keybindings.png  Any hints? :)
<ghostconn> good morning everyone, any good ways to customize 12:04?
<Dr_willis> ghostconn,  thats a little vague..
<Dr_willis> ghostconn,  the webupd8 site has a nice tweak guide.
<g3orge> Dr_willis: it says no additional drivers.
<WotWhere> compdoc: been using win7.. its a new build so trying to install 12.04 have nt tried any other flavors yet... thinking bout mint
<ms-daisy> chmac: not yet.
<Dr_willis> g3orge,  id check askubuntu.com for your exact make of machine. see if they mention what needs to be done.
<chtulhu318> I have problem mounting the shares on my NAS, I mounted using several ways, but somehow the NAS is always mounted readonly
<g3orge> ms-daisy: it is a early 2011 i5 macbook pro intel.
<ghostconn> thanks
<g3orge> Dr_willis: I tried but I can't find anything specific for 12.04
<chtulhu318> in windows 7 it worked perfectly, shortly I installed ubuntu, but can't the mount to work.
<Dr_willis> g3orge,  if they mention a package name for the older releases.. i  imagine the name would be the same.
<chtulhu318> udo mount -t nfs -o rw nas-sirius32.local:/mnt/soho_storage/samba/shares/NAS-SHR001 /mnt/nfs/nas-shr001
<ms-daisy> jsjgruber-x-p: yes I agree.  I have rsynced to the server, but I want to rsync directly to the secondary hard drive. the command I used is this: rsync -azv -e  /home/msdaisy msdaisy@192.168.1.22:/media/HDD
<compdoc> ms-daisy, you need two colons
<ms-daisy> compdoc: where does the second colon go- next to the first?
<compdoc> 192.168.1.22::
<g3orge> Dr_willis: how do I search for a specific model? anything I found is general mac stuff and some other stuff I tried and didn't work.
<chtulhu318> btw if I go root with sudo -s I'm perfectly able to write
<chtulhu318> under any other user, files simply don't show up
<compdoc> ms-daisy, its best to make it simple - see if you can at least list the rsync shares:  rsync msdaisy@192.168.1.22::
<Dr_willis> g3orge,  i dont know what your mac model is. I dont even know mac model #'s -  you could determine your chipset via the lspci output, and other erorr messages and search for those also.
<ms-daisy> compdoc: the connection was refused.  I just rsync'd the home folder to the server though.  Is this a permissions thing?
<compdoc> ms-daisy, very likely
<ms-daisy> compdoc: so probably the permissions on the mounted drive? or the permissions of my ssh user? (bleh- now I have to learn permissions)
<compdoc> ms-daisy, could be perms on the share - but best to check everything
<ms-daisy> chtulhu318: just ask the question
<ms-daisy> whoops- nevermind chtulhu318
<compdoc> ms-daisy, is rsyncd enabled? its the service
<ms-daisy> enabled on what? I've got the daemon on the server & the client on the remote computer. comp
<ms-daisy> compdoc^
<compdoc> yeah. I think you edit /etc/default/rsync and enable it
<ms-daisy> you mean on the client then?
<compdoc> no, the 'server'
<compdoc> RSYNC_ENABLE=true
<ms-daisy> gotcha.
<llutz> compdoc: what should the double colons in" 192.168.1.22::" be good for?
<compdoc> llutz, dunno - doesnt work without them
<llutz> compdoc: sure it does
<compdoc> Im trying it right now, and it errors
<chmac> Boom, it's an intermittent issue, it's now printing 30 odd sheets at a rate of knots! :-)
<compdoc> :: does work, : does not
<llutz> compdoc: not here
<llutz> compdoc: as sry, thats rsync via rsyncd? i'm using plain remote-shell/ssh, where single colons are used
<zrtyioo> hello
<ms-daisy> llutz: look at the man page for rsync- it shows two colons when you use colons at all.
<zrtyioo> how to build package for ubuntu ?
<zrtyioo> .deb
<DJones> !checkinstall | zrtyioo
<ubottu> zrtyioo: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<llutz> ms-daisy: look at the man-page,  thats rsync via rsyncd. I'm using plain remote-shell/ssh, where single colons are used (as shown in the man-page too)
<gaelfx> zrtyioo: why do you need to build a package?
<zrtyioo> just like that
<compdoc> llutz, yes, using rsyncd
<ms-daisy> So what syntax to you use llutz to copy over ssh?
<WotWhere> wot does SegvFault mean?
<llutz> ms-daisy: rsync -au<somemoreoptions> local/  me@remote:/path
<gaelfx> WotWhere: means something went awfully wrong while trying to execute some code
<quixotedon> ! segvfault | WotWhere
<quixotedon> !segvfault | WotWhere
<Hyperbyte> Could anyone shed some light on why my gnome3 fallback keybindings in dconf don't correspond with the gnome system settings? http://local.setreizen.zonenzorg.nl/dconf-keybindings.png
<MrShizzz> hi, can anyone tell me how to hide my ip? Thank a lot
<Milad_AS> use tor
<ms-daisy> llutz: yeah, that's the same syntax I'm using. I'm getting permission denied. Clearly I need to change permissions.
<MrShizzz> yeah, I should use tor, but anyway of asking the ops to do anything?
<Pici> MrShizzz: If you mean to hide it on IRC, join #freenode and request a cloak.
<Milad_AS> use chmod or chown
<llutz> ms-daisy: or run rsync as root (always needed for backups to preserve permissions)
<MrShizzz> thats what I was looking for - Thank you Pici!
<tzhuang> Hello; I've accidently rebound my Return key using xmodmap -- how can I restore the mapping?
<gaelfx> I have to ask... tzhuang what did you rebind it to?
<WotWhere> VMA Null errors SegvFault.. looks like my bad... dont know where but
<ms-daisy> llutz: dumb question time: you mean put sudo in front of the command?
<tzhuang> Seems to be whatever my multimedia key was bound to.
<llutz> ms-daisy: nope i run rsync as a forced-command via ssh-keys
<tzhuang> gaelfx: Seems to be whatever key my multimedia key was bound to.
<moy_> salut
<llutz> ms-daisy: else you would need to allow root-login for ssh, which you clearly don't want
<ms-daisy> lol no
<tzhuang> gaelfx: I was originally trying to bind my mutlimedia key to  XF86AudioPlay
<gaelfx> tzhuang: can you ssh in and use xmodmap to change it back?
<tzhuang> gaelfx: I'm not too sure what you mean by that; why do I need to ssh in when I'm at the machine?
<llutz> ms-daisy: i'm using it like shown here http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<gaelfx> tzhuang: can you actually use the return key on the machine you're at?
<ms-daisy> cool. Forced commands are new to me. THanks llutz
<tzhuang> gaelfx: No. But in looking for a way to restore my Return key on Google, I found a post on mapping another key to Return. I can't type that key because that is my new return.
<ms-daisy> llutz: oh, it looks like it wouldn't allow me to ssh to my server to tunnel firefox & other things if I did that.
<tzhuang> gaelfx: However my actual physical Return key does not function. (A grey box appears with a red cancel sign whenever I press it, which is also what happens when I press my multimedia keys.)
<llutz> ms-daisy: idk, but why do you want to establish a tunnel as root?
<esmirlin> hey how can i set compiz to minimize windows by using right click on the window title?
<anon> Does anybody know what the support channel for Libre Office (formerly open office) is?
<anon> Never mind. Found it.
<tzhuang> gaelfx: I've also tried setxkbmap -layout us
<llutz> anon: #libreoffice
<ms-daisy> llutz: I don't. I clearly need to read up on forced commands.  Thanks for the help llutz  and compdoc
<elky> ugh, something keeps trapping my mouseclicks
 * elky shakes fist at unity
<sausage2> haiiiiiii
<elky> or really, not just mouseclicks, most things cursor-related.
<tzhuang> Heeeelp I can't restore my Return key. Using another key temporarily.
<tzhuang> I changed it by accident via xmodmap.
<sausage2> I want to cunt the number of processes. Can it be done in /processes/ or something like that? Seen it before.  And, I'd like to see live updates of the number, in kejs there cums moan processes
<tzhuang> Heeeelp I can't restore my Return key. Using another key temporarily.
<tzhuang> I changed it by accident via xmodmap.
<slava_dp> ubuntu 12.04 contains intel xorg drivers v. 2.17.0, they don't work for my new netbook (I get 800x600 res.). Where can I get newer intel driver like 2.19.0 ?
<tzhuang> Heeeelp I can't restore my Return key. Using another key temporarily.
<tzhuang> I changed it by accident via xmodmap.
<compdoc> tzhuang, sounds like not many ppl do that, so dont know the answer
<compdoc> have you changed it back and then logged off or rebooted?
<Dr_willis> ctrl-m also works as a return key i belive
<WotWhere> compdoc Dr_willis gaelfx quixotedon : have done the memtest will do a fresh install of ubuntu.. fingers crossed..  thanks
<compdoc> good luck
<slava_dp> found an updated intel driver here https://launchpad.net/~glasen/+archive/intel-driver
<tzhuang> compdoc: Have tried to reset but had no effect.
<Dr_willis> i recall the Ubuntu-tweak tool having a 'settings reset' feature. for unity/gnome/other apps?
<klaus> Can somebody please help me with a problem with my fstab?
<compdoc> klaus, maybe
<jrib> klaus: best to just ask your question
<klaus> Well, i updated to 12.04 and now my sshfs entry in my fstab is not working automatically during boot.
<jrib> klaus: does it work after a sudo mount -a?
<MonkeyDust> klaus  try nfs instead of sshfs
<Fat-Thing> Dr_willis,  i'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS lucid lynx if i have to upgrade to 12.04 does it mean that all my files will be gone?  and i got dell inspiron 1545 built-in vcard 3GB RAM is it enough!?
<klaus> First, i tried manually mounting it with mount <mountpoint> and it worked. Second, i don't want to use nfs, i used sshfs with 11.10 and it worked fine without any problem for half a year, so...
<MonkeyDust> Fat-Thing  try sudo do-release-ugrade
<Axeman> anyone here run zoneminder on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<vlt> !anyone | Axeman
<ubottu> Axeman: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<compdoc> Axeman, not yet, but Im going to upgrade a system eventually
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, I do
<Fat-Thing> MonkeyDust,  what's that command do?
<klaus> I just tried automounting it with mount -a and it also worked. I think the problem is, that ubuntu doesn't wait for network connection to mount it, but i already use (and always used) _netdev option
<MonkeyDust> Fat-Thing  what does it look like? it upgrades your ubuntu to 12.04
<Dr_willis> Fat-Thing,  a upgrade imples keeping your data.. i do suggest making a backup of imporntatant stuff befor upgradeing.
<Axeman> does it work OK Biblioclasta ?
<Axeman> ro do you need ubuntu server for it to really work ?
<Dr_willis> Fat-Thing,  i always do clean installs normally. :) i got my /home/ on its own partion whch makes it easier.
<Dr_willis> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.25.0-1 (precise), package size 1806 kB, installed size 6318 kB
<compdoc> Axeman, no
<Axeman> i'm a linux noob. it took me about 45 minutes to get the vmware tool installed on unbuntu;
<Biblioclasta> yes, but no the upgrade
<Axeman> about 45 seconds on windows.
<Fat-Thing> MonkeyDust,  sorry mate ain't that familiar tho but hope u understand sorry
<compdoc> zoneminder works great on Ubuntu desktop
<Biblioclasta> fron 10.04 to 12.04 fails
<MonkeyDust> Axeman  linux has virtual box
<leOn> Anyone has any idea on how can i do a clean 12.04 install with bonding and vlan support, right from the installer?
<Axeman> i went to the software center, searched for zoneminder and clicked install
<Fat-Thing> Dr_willis,  u go clean install by? how? steps pls? or got any links i can read on?
<bittin> :)
<bittin> now i installed Ubuntu aswell on my new PC :>
<quixotedon> bittin: great thing!
<Axeman> everything appeared to have worked. but there's nothing to inidicate what to do next. like i'm assuming there's a webui of somesort
<bittin> quixotedon: indeed :)
<Axeman> i need to RTFM i suppose that tells me.
<bittin> Ubuntu for daily use, Windows 7 for gayming
<bittin> :>
<Axeman> i really expected a click install, click open, config, rock on.
<quixotedon> bittin: welcome to the club! :)
<violinappren> Axeman:  Virtualbox
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, apache es workin?
<bittin> but guess i will have to reinstall this later
<Biblioclasta> g
<bittin> when i buy a larger HDD
<bittin> then 160GB
<bittin> :D
<klaus> hallo? anyone out there fimiliar with sshfs, fstab and so on?
<FloodBot1> bittin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<violinappren> !details | klaus
<ubottu> klaus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Axeman> violinappren, this is a VM inside vmware esxi...
<MonkeyDust> klaus  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#File_System_Type
<hje841> how can I execute a shellscript on logout?
<Axeman> Biblioclasta, apache is what i call my dad; and yes, he's at work. lol seriously though, i know that's the webserver... but wouldn't know how to check that it's working
<klaus> ubottu, ok. So thats the line i used in fstab: sshfs#klaus@metalhead-srv:/mnt/data/    /media/Metalhead-Data   fuse    _netdev,uid=1000,gid=1000,allow_other   0       0
<ubottu> klaus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> klaus: when replying to questions please use the nick you are replying to in the front.  That way your messages get highlighted by the right clients and people don't miss your responses :)
<MonkeyDust> klaus  better use nfs, not sshfs in fstab -- nfs is network file system
<jrib> klaus: do you know if sshfs logs somewhere?  Have you checked there?
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, in the terminal write
<klaus> MonkeyDust: How would i configure nfs on my server?
<Biblioclasta> service apache2 status
<azrtyuio> hi all
<Biblioclasta> service mysql status
<bittin> hi
<Biblioclasta> service zoneminder status
<ikonia> Biblioclasta: please stop that
<klaus> jrib: i don't know if it logs its actions somewhere...
<azrtyuio> i would like to compile a package from source code for my router
<azrtyuio> to obtain something .ipk
<jrib> klaus: did you find anything in the server's /var/log/auth.log?
<azrtyuio> where the router is also in linux
<azrtyuio> am i need to cp my router kernel to my ubuntu pc ?
<ikonia> azrtyuio: that is not a good idea
<azrtyuio> what  i have to do ?
<Biblioclasta> ikonia: are you helpin Axeman?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> Biblioclasta: no
<violinappren> azrtyuio: ask in the router firmware dev channel
<azrtyuio> there is no one there
<klaus> jrib: i'm going to look.
<azrtyuio> opendreambox
<ikonia> azrtyuio: trying to run software (the kernel especially) from your router on your ubuntu machine is very unlikley to work and will cause you a lot of problems
<azrtyuio> so what i need to do to obtain something .ipk ?
<Axeman> Biblioclasta, yay dad is running!
<ikonia> azrtyuio: depends on your router, it's softrware and many things
<ikonia> azrtyuio: there should be a support service for your router, check their website
<MonkeyDu1t> klaus  https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<azrtyuio> well i got a dreambox 800 hd
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<LjL> azrtyuio: if you're running OpenWRT, yuou probably need http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/buildroot.exigence - but better to ask in their channel
<azrtyuio> it is not openwrt router
<Axeman> wow this chan's buzy. lol
<Axeman> okay so all three are running Biblioclasta
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, ok
<LjL> azrtyuio: well, it entirely depends on the firmware you're running. you need to find its toolchain and use it.
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, go to localhost/zoneminder
 * bittin updating my fresh 12.04 install
<Biblioclasta> in the browser
<Axeman> The requested URL /zoneminder was not found on this server.
<azrtyuio> how to check the firmware ?
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, :/
<azrtyuio> root@dm800:~# cat /etc/issue
<azrtyuio> **************************
<azrtyuio> *                        *
<azrtyuio> *   The Gemini Project   *
<azrtyuio> *                        *
<azrtyuio> **************************
<azrtyuio> OpenDreambox
<azrtyuio> this is what i got
<azrtyuio> LjL:
<violinappren> !pastebin | azrtyuio
<ubottu> azrtyuio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Just noticed somthing odd on my 12.04 box. i have no /dev/dvd pointing to my dvd drive. its on /dev/sr0    anyone else notice this? dvd is just a soft link isent it?
<Axeman> and here's my linux yellow belly showin... Biblioclasta is that an emoticon, or something i need to type somewhere ? :-(
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, in a browser inside the vm rigth?
<Axeman> yes sir
<azrtyuio> and i need this package mumudvb for my dreambox 800 hd
<Dr_willis> http://localhost/zoneminder  in a browser. ;)
<Axeman> yeah - that's whayt i typed Dr_willis
<jrib> klaus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/384347 could be related (maybe some change related to fixing that is now affecting you)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384347 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "_netdev not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DJones> Dr_willis: I have a /dev/dvd but my system has been updated from 11.10 and earlier
<Axeman> i meant the :/ wasn't sure if that needed to go somewhere or if that was an emotion
<hje841> where do I put a logout script in Ubuntu 11.10? that is: it is to be executed when ever I log out or shutdown or reboot
<DJones> Dr_willis: But it does link to /dev/sr0
<klaus> jrib: thanx, i'll look at it
<Axeman> aah i am not comfortable in this world.
<Dr_willis> hje841,  logging out is differnt then shutting down.. what do you want the script to do.
<Dr_willis> Axeman,  i dont even know what you are doing. ;)
<chu> hje841: Not 100% certain - wait for confirmation - but possibly in your bash_logout?
<Axeman> in windows i can go to IIS and see what the site name is and all that fun stuff... how can i get apache to do the same
<LjL> azrtyuio: i am utterly unfamiliar with OpenDreambox. all i could find as pertains to developer documentation is http://dreamboxupdate.com/download/opendreambox/2.0.0/doc/opendreambox.pdf
<llutz> Dr_willis: the rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules should create that symlink
<yeehaw> Axeman: cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/website.nl-vhost.conf
<Dr_willis> llutz,  wonder why they are not.   Hmm.
<hje841> Dr_willis, I want it to cp a folder and run 'svn up' before I shutdown and before a user mounted device is unmounted
<Dr_willis> llutz,  whats in that file? its all coments here.. mentions the following... # Entries are automatically added by the 75-cd-aliases-generator.rules
<Dr_willis> which i dont have..
<jrib> klaus: other things you could do to debug is to try nfs and see if it also fails.  Then you could tell whether it was likely a general "_netdev" issue or if it was confined to sshfs
<Dr_willis> !find 75-cd-aliases-generator.rules
<ubottu> File 75-cd-aliases-generator.rules found in udev
<llutz> Dr_willis: sry can't check atm, no *buntu here...
<Dr_willis> How can i be missing that...
<azrtyuio> LjL: i allready got this pdf i don't have explication about how to obtain something .ipk
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, what you see in localhost?
<nsahoo> hi .. how can I start synaptic without password ?
<Dr_willis> someone want to check and see how many files are in /etc/udev/rules.d for me? i have exactly 2
<Axeman> yeehaw, cat: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/website.nl-vhost.conf no such file or directory
<hje841> Dr_willis, 3 files including README
<OerHeks> 3 indeed
<Dr_willis> hje841,  so look in the cd.rules   mine is all comments..
<klaus> jrib: Though this would suck, i think that's the only thing i can try :(
<Biblioclasta> Dr_willis, 5 here
<yeehaw> Axeman: Substitue website.nl-vhost.conf for the actual website
<Axeman> Biblioclasta, It Works! This is the default web page for this server. The web server software is runing but no content as been added, yet
<Axeman> lol yeehaw gotcha
<nsahoo> any help?
<ClientAlive> hi fellas
<yeehaw> Axeman: Or use tab completion
<Axeman> yeehaw, same thing. i'll try tabbing over
<ThePendulum> For some reason, Windows 7 won´t show up as installed during the installation of Ubuntu, while it definitely is installed (as I am using it right now). Any ideas?
<hje841> Dr_willis, I have something that's not comments.
<Dr_willis> Biblioclasta,  you have a  75-cd-aliases-generator.rules
<ClientAlive> I was wondering, does ubuntu have packages of apps that come as a group? What do you call that, where to find and install?
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, localhost/zm
<Dr_willis> ClientAlive,  meta packages like 'ubuntu-desktop' or 'lubuntu-desktop'
<ClientAlive> Dr_willis: I see. Nothing for other stuff (like software development packages in a group?
<Biblioclasta> Dr_willis, nop
<Dr_willis> ClientAlive,  a meta packge is just a special package that depends on other packages... nothing really special about them
<llutz> Dr_willis: check /lib/udev/rules.d/  for it
<klaus> jrib: Generally speaking, would it be better to place a post-up mount ... line interfaces or writing a if-up script?
<Dr_willis> ClientAlive,  build-essental pulls in the core dev files
<ClientAlive> ok.
<Dr_willis> llutz,  all sorts of stuff there. ;)
<klaus> jrib: ... line IN interfaces ...
<ClientAlive> I know fedora does something like this but was hoping ubuntu did as well.
<Axeman> Biblioclasta, same Not Found The requested URL /zm was not found on this server.
<BLZbubba> on my precise desktop, after a couple of hours, X gets stuck at 100% cpu (one core).  it still works but it is slow... is anyone else seeing this?
<hje841> Dr_willis, did you come up with a solution to my cp -r folder/ && svn up problem?
<azrtyuio> or may be i don't understand LjL
<jrib> klaus: both seem equally fine as a workaround until you figure out why the "proper" way does not work
<Dr_willis> BLZbubba,  ive seen similer issues.. a logout/restart X fixs it for a time. On a nvidia system.
<Dr_willis> hje841,  dident really notice the issue.
<Dr_willis> i rarely use svn
<Axeman> okay so i cd over to etc/apache2/sites-enabled and when i do an ls i  only see 000-default
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, http:/localhost/zm/index.php
<hje841> Dr_willis, well, I just need a script that does it if I forget it
<Axeman> so confirmed - ain't on zm site up ?
<yeehaw> Axeman: What's in it?
<Dr_willis> hje841,  well the bash stuff would happen whenever you close a bash shell.. so thats not a good idea.
<klaus> jrib: okay so that would not be a better way (i thought so too)
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, http://localhost/zm/index.php
<yeehaw> Axeman: Did you create any websites, next to the default one?
<Progster> I'm trying to remap what ALT-F1 is bound to. I've removed all existing bindings from compiz (settings search is great!) and don't find anything in the keboard app. Anywhere else that shortcut might be mapped?
<hje841> Dr_willis, I found this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/2745/how-to-run-a-script-during-gnome-log-out but that doesn't work as GDM is no more
<iSeeDeadPixels> hello guys, i'm having a MaaS / dnsmasq problem
<Axeman> Biblioclasta, i tried that also same not found error
<iSeeDeadPixels> in a VM
<Axeman> yeehaw, looks like a lot of config stuff, nothing about ZM...
<Axeman> do i need to create a zm site ?
<yeehaw> Axeman: Aah your using a different program. Does it even use Apache?
<jrib> klaus: another troubleshooting idea: try by ip instead of "metalhead-srv"
<pzn> when I press quickly the power button, it appears a screen to confirm if I want to reboot, shutdown or cancel. how can I configure ubuntu to poweroff without asking for confirmation when I press the power button quickly?
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, ls /etc/apache2/conf.d
<jrib> klaus: one of the big changes for 12.04 is the use of resolvconf so could be related... just a shot in the dark
<Dr_willis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/993728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993728 in udev (Ubuntu) "/dev/dvd disappears when a DVD is inserted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<klaus> jrib: good idea...i'll try
<BLeg> I accidentally started a "$ man *" command. Is there any way to stop it without restarting my machine?
<Dr_willis> hje841,  you could use gdm instead of lightdm. but the new gdm may be differnt then the old one
<Dr_willis> hje841,  lightdm may have a similer thing
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, in the terminal: ls /etc/apache2/conf.d
<Axeman> Biblioclasta, charset localized-error-pages security javascript-common.conf other-vhosts-access-log
<Dr_willis> BLeg,  nother terminal use 'killall man'
<Dr_willis> BLeg,  or hit crtl-c or q a lot. ;)
<Biblioclasta> ok a file is missing
<BLeg> I don't have another one, I'm just sing this for testing... I didn't see the "| quit (Ctrl-C) " option until just now... I suppose they put it there for people dumb enough to man * lol
<klaus> jrib: so i'll be away for a short reboot.
<Axeman> aha!
<hje841> Dr_willis, thanks. I found this thread explaining exactly what I wanted.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11658159
<BLeg> actually, while I'm here: I'm (very) new to Ubuntu (actually, im very new to linux itself) and im trying to configure my internet connection. I only have a terminal, how can I configure my connection?
<iSeeDeadPixels> ok, i'm having a dnsmasq issue along with maas (maas-dhcp), it won't stick to eth0
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, do you know how associate a site to a folder in apache?
<Axeman> Biblioclasta, that would be a big fat no.
<klaus_> jrib: trying with ip was also not successful at boot
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, ok in a terminal
<delac> How do I set Mobile broadband to be enabled on default? Every time I attach the 3G usb stick or boot the laptop, the Mobile broadband is switched to Off, preventing the connection from starting automatically.
<Biblioclasta> sudo gedit /etc/apache2/conf.d/zoneminder.conf
<L3tops> !gksudo | Biblioclasta
<ubottu> Biblioclasta: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Axeman> lol your getting botted for helpin me
<jrib> klaus_: don't know then
<Biblioclasta> yes
<LmAt> My update manager says that I have 196 updates and that a new version of Ubuntu is available and that I will need to download 240 mb.  Do I need to do this?
<altin> Im having problems when puting directories in tar
<L3tops> Just trying to be helpful... shouldnt take it wrong
<altin> I loose all the permissions :S
<jrib> LmAt: well you should install at least security updates
<yeehaw> LmAt: The updates: yes, The new Ubuntu: Only if you want to
<Axeman> hmm i tidnd't like that gtk-warning
<chiiiiiz> Hello
<LmAt> yeehaw: But there is a new ubuntu after 11.10, right?
<iSeeDeadPixels> ok, i'm having a dnsmasq issue along with maas (maas-dhcp), it won't stick to eth0
<Axeman> attempting store changes ... no such file or directory
<chiiiiiz> Can someone help me out with a big ssh mistake?
<altin> can anyone tell me how can I put directories in tar without touching their files permissions inside ?????
<chiiiiiz> at least you'll ahve a good laugh!!
<jrib> chiiiiiz: best to just ask your real qusetion
<L3tops> !ask | chiiiiiz
<ubottu> chiiiiiz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LmAt> altin: You might enjoy #java ?
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, ok first line:
<klaus_> jrib: I'm just installing nfs on my server. Maybe it works. Meanwhile: What are the advantages of nfs to sshfs? And what about the authentification?
<llutz> altin:  man tar | less -p --preserve-permissions
<airstrike> sup ubuntees
<jrib> klaus_: don't know much about that.  One major difference is that ssh is encrypted
<Biblioclasta> Axeman: Alias /zm /usr/share/zoneminder
<Biblioclasta> Axeman: that inside the file
<chiiiiiz> I set a ssh identification with pub id on my Seagate Dockstar, but I messed up with the local computer and the dockstar... now, the server has its own pubkey as the authorized key... and I can't access it anylonger via ssh
<airstrike> i've set up ssh on my ubuntu box and i've done it so that sessions stay alive by using screen
<chiiiiiz> Funny, isn't?
<airstrike> i don't remember exactly how that setup process went, but i know that anytime i create a new screen, i get disconnected
<airstrike> i can ssh back again and the screen will have been created
<iSeeDeadPixels> ok, i'm having a dnsmasq issue along with maas (maas-dhcp), it won't stick to eth0, who can help me?
<MonkeyDust> airstrike  use byubo, it's an extension for screen
<airstrike> but it's reaaaally annoying
<klaus_> jrib: well but thats an advantage for sshfs i think, though i don't need it cause it's only my private network.
<jrib> klaus_: yes
<iSeeDeadPixels> gdammit.
<MonkeyDust> airstrike  typo: byobu
<L3tops> chiiiiiz: you could sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server      which will generate new keys and you can start over...
<LmAt> When I visit tty 1, it shows the terminal for something like .5 seconds, then it shows a small window of my tty7 (gnome).  How do I fix it?
<reckoner> yoo
<LmAt> reckoner: hoo
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, look a this http://pastebin.com/cHp9vdT2
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, that goes inside the file
<reckoner> is write-mime-multipart exclusive to ubuntu or is it available on other OS?
<xeece> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<L3tops> that is a good question LmAt, one of my machines does that too... but I keep forgetting to figure out how to fix it because I always just ssh into it...
<Axeman> hmm okay bib
<Axeman> Biblioclasta,
<xeece> !search avatar
<ubottu> Found:
<F`ckJustinBieber> reckoner, non-ubuntu users are not welcome here
<xeece> !search alternate
<ubottu> Found: alternatecd, ppa, rescue, alternetive, genii yadda ps3*, alternate, remaster, studiocd, gnome3, alternate-#kubuntu and 5 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=alternate
<reckoner> i am an ubuntu user, i'm just asking though
<F`ckJustinBieber> !search justinbieber
<ubottu> Found:
<Pici> F`ckJustinBieber: Stop that
<F`ckJustinBieber> all right
<F`ckJustinBieber> Pici, ok
<Axeman> so i need ot create a file and but that stuff in there?
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, yes
<Biblioclasta> the file is /etc/apache2/conf.d/zoneminder.conf
<Biblioclasta> Axeman, the file is /etc/apache2/conf.d/zoneminder.conf
<airstrike> MonkeyDust: i'll take a look at it, thanks
<sk1special> anyone know why i get a failed to fetch ppa/mozzila message when i update via terminal? theres two seperate ones..one /sources one /packages
<Axeman> k dang it meetin' time. brb.
<Axeman> thanks Biblioclasta
<prc384> Hey guys I have a big problem.  I am the only user of an Ubuntu desktop installation and it says that my user is not int he sudoers file and I cant open it to give myself permissions.
<compdoc> can you sudo?
<prc384> nope
<zykotick9> prc384: type "groups" in a terminal - are you a member of the sudo group?
<prc384> cause not in the sudoers file
<jrib> prc384: how did you get in this situation?
<prc384> i restarted my computer and it just stopped allowing me to do everything
<prc384> it was completely random no new software installed or anything
<jrib> prc384: did you run any commands related to group membership...?
<zykotick9> prc384: did you change you computer name by chance?
<prc384> yes
<prc384>  a while back
<jrib> !who | prc384
<ubottu> prc384: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<prc384> it says i am in development group and root
<compdoc> prc384, the person who installed Ubuntu can add you
<jrib> prc384: you shouldn't be in the root group
<prc384> i installed it
<bibi23> hi, I'm trying to learn how to do shell scripts, I'd like to put the current timestamp in a variable, I found on google that date +%s returns the current timestamp, but if I try to assign a variable this way : test=date +%s, it fails, why? thx
<L3tops> prc384: boot to live disk and chroot and use visudo to add yourself
<chiiiiiz> L3tops: ok, but how can I access the server? there is no display nor keyboard...
<yeehaw> bibi23: Try the channel #bash
<jrib> prc384: you probably ran some usermod -G command? yes?
<bibi23> yeehaw: ok
<bibi23> thx
<prc384> apparently so cause I am in two groups @jrib
<killer> hi guys....whenever i try to install an os in kvm....i get "This VM uses an emulator "QEMU" which is not installed in the system.
<L3tops> chiiiiiz: if you have locked yourself out of ssh you are going to have to attach one.
<zykotick9> killer: actually kvm in terminal, or libvirt?
<killer> actually it's AQemu
<jrib> prc384: what ubuntu version?
<chiiiiiz> L3tops: you mean connect the dockstar directly on my local computer via ethernet cable?
<prc384> @jrib 12.04
<zykotick9> killer: i have no idea what AQemu is - so i can't help.  Good luck.
<jrib> prc384: in the future, you should remember that usermod -G will remove all your current groups unless you use -a.  It's better to use « sudo adduser USER GROUP » to add user USER to group GROUP.  What you must do now is reboot into recovery mode and do two things: 1) remove your user from the root group because he shouldn't be in it (sudo deluser USER root) and 2) add your user to the sudo group (sudo
<jrib> adduser USER sudo).  Replace "USER" with your actual username!
<jrib> prc384: if you're in recovery mode you don't need the "sudo"
<Orpheon> someone know how to install opengl 32 bit on ubuntu 12.04 64-bit?
<L3tops> I mean add a keyboard and monitor chiiiiiz... if you are locked out, you are locked out.
<prc384> says only root user can add user to a group
<prc384> i am the root thought I dont understand this
<prc384> ill brb gonna check something
<L3tops> jrib you could just use $USER in that example.
<jrib> L3tops: no because he will be in recovery mode
<L3tops> ah... thanks for the correction jrib
<jrib> prc384: you are in recovery mode
<jrib> prc384: ?
<prc384> no one sec checking something
<chiiiiiz> L3tops: there is no port where to connect a monitor
<killer> anyone can help how to install set toolkit in precise pangolin
<L3tops> chiiiiiz: how did you install?
<prc384> restarting that computer now and booting in recover
<chiiiiiz> via ssh
<jrib> prc384: ok, remember to run "adduser USER sudo"
<iSeeDeadPixels> ok, i'm having a dnsmasq issue along with maas (maas-dhcp), it won't stick to eth0, who can help me?
<L3tops> chiiiiiz: I am not sure I understand how, but explaining it to me won't get you any closer to fixed. I would be interested to know in PM if you care to.
<Orpheon> someone know how to install opengl 32 bit on ubuntu 12.04 64-bit?
<prc384> i dropped to a shell prompt from recovery and tried "adduser development sudo" and it sayd gpasswd: cannot lock /etc/groupl try again later.
<resno> ive got unmet dependencies, apt-get install -f isnt working. any suggestions?
<jrib> prc384: is that 'l' at the end of "/etc/groupl" a typo on your part?
<prc384> yeah sorry
<auronandace> resno: don't use 3rd party apps
<resno> auronandace: it was for video drivers
<jrib> prc384: what is the output of « mount ».  Namely, is / mounted ro?
<BluesKaj> resno, do you wnat to keep tring the insyall or clear the dependencies ?
<resno> BluesKaj: clear it
<BluesKaj> resno,  sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<auronandace> resno: drivers are available in the repos
<resno> BluesKaj: didnt work, can we try installing
<resno> auronandace: proprietary drives.
<auronandace> resno: yes
<BluesKaj> what do you mean, didn't work ?
<resno> auronandace: they wouldnt install
<resno> BluesKaj: the unmet depencies still exist
<LmAt> I just used Klavaro and it says, "You have exceeded all my expectations.  Are you a machine? Could you teach me?  I can not help you anymore.  Go to an expert!"  Where is such an expert to be found?
<prc384> still nothing
<OerHeks> resno, what videocard do you use?
<BluesKaj> resno, have you run sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<BluesKaj> usually that will autorun when there's an unmet depends
<resno> OerHeks: amd radeon hd 6350
<resno> BluesKaj: nope
<mi3> hi!
<delac> How do I set Mobile broadband to be enabled on default? Every time I attach the 3G usb stick or boot the laptop, the Mobile broadband is switched to Off, preventing the connection from starting automatically.
<resno> BluesKaj: im needing to install fglrx package and its still not processing
<mi3> hi, I am trying to wget an rss feed along with sed, can someone suggest how to reduce the spacing ? http://paste.debian.net/169423/
<waggysax> I'm getting an error message I can't seem to resolve; if someone would please help me it would be greatly appreciated
<resno> mi3: this isnt a programming chat
<docmur> is there an application that can download every video from a web page I suscribe to?   This page has like 300 videos and each one I have to click into a the video banner then click download.
<resno> !ask | waggysax
<ubottu> waggysax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mi3> resno, then where can I find a suitable answer? :D
<meetri> i upgrade to ubuntu 12.04 while still in beta, i still have a bunch of packages that weren't fully upgraded. How can I find out what they are and upgrade them?
<resno> mi3: you can try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kaizen> can someone tell me the best mail server to install for pop3/imap on ubuntu 12.04 plz?
<resno> !best | Kaizen
<ubottu> Kaizen: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<L3tops> mi3: /join #bash
<jrib> prc384: you have not answered my question
<waggysax> I'm getting this error message when I try to run this program: error while loading shared libraries: "libQtWebKit.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<mi3> L3tops, thank you
<waggysax> I'm getting this error message when I try to run this program: "error while loading shared libraries: libQtWebKit.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<waggysax> would someone help please?
<Orpheon> someone know how to install opengl 32 bit on ubuntu 12.04 64-bit?
<ruli> waggysax: go to packages.ubuntu.com, find the package that file belongs to and make sure you have it installed
<klaus> jrib: Works fine with nfs! Thanx!!! ;)
<Unode|Work> hello everyone
<waggysax> ruli, I've done that already
<L3tops> waggysax: what program?
<jrib> klaus: interesting :)
<waggysax> L3tops, synaptic
<Si2100> Guys, i got an issue with Ubuntu Server 12.04... i cant get any internet on static conection
<L3tops> waggysax: synaptic is broken?
<klaus> jrib: rather odd...
<waggysax> L3tops, I don't know but I marked what the website said were the required packages for installation, then applied the changes, and it looked like it installed, but it didn solved the problem
<MonkeyDust> Si2100  what's in /etc/network/interfaces ? use pastebin to show it to the channel
<Logan_> waggysax: sudo apt-get install libqtwebkit4
<Si2100> ok
<zykotick9> Si2100: if you used /etc/network/interfaces, check that you have valid dns addresses in /etc/resolv.conf (if you used networkmanager, i have no idea)
<resno> BluesKaj: OerHeks fixed it myself. thanks
<Unode|Work> I currently have a file open by a program. The file has been accidentally removed from the filesystem but is still being written to by this program. I'm familiar with the lsof approach to recover open files but in this case, since the file is still being written to doing the "cp" approach will only copy the content at the time of the command, which means that a second later the file is incomplete...
<resno> auronandace: thanks for you sentence responses
<Si2100> MonkeyDust, When i try to connect to the server vi ssh, it just fails....
<waggysax> Logan_ I already did that
<BluesKaj> resno, care to share your fix?
<auronandace> resno: how did you fix it?
<jrib> klaus: should probably file a bug
<Unode|Work> is there any strategy one can use to actually keep a reference to the file such that if it changes the content also changes?
<Orpheon> someone know how to install opengl 32 bit on ubuntu 12.04 64-bit?
<Si2100> MonkeyDust, ill upload an image to IMGUR
<resno> BluesKaj: there was a scrict that i read about on google and it suggested to use it with --force
<Si2100> Guys: http://imgur.com/MhNTF
<MonkeyDust> Orpheon  you may need ia32-libs
<Si2100> brb
 * Si2100 is afk
<resno> BluesKaj: it removed the depencencies, i just thought i could do it through apt-get
<klaus> jrib: I don't really know how to file a bug...
<waggysax> I am getting this error message "error while loading shared libraries: libQtWebKit.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" even after checking for the required directories and installing them
<waggysax> can someone help me?
<mneptok> !away | Si2100
<ubottu> Si2100: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<jrib> !bug | klaus
<ubottu> klaus: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BluesKaj> resno, ueah , usually dpkg commands can solve the problem , but obviously not always
<L3tops> !details | waggysax You aren't explaining WHAT is broken.
<ubottu> waggysax You aren't explaining WHAT is broken.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Si2100> Sorry
<Si2100> back now
<jrib> klaus: #ubuntu-bugs is also very helpful in helping to report and triage bugs
<resno> BluesKaj: ah, i still had to do apt-get install -f, but its making progress now
<Si2100> MonkeyDust, did u see the image ?
<ruli> waggysax: are you running it inside kde
<L3tops> "something" is giving this message, and synaptic is somehow involved... tell us WHAT you are TRYING to do that gives that message waggysax
<zykotick9> Si2100: your interfaces file contains no DNS info (same as my setups), so you need valid info in /etc/resolv.conf
<mneptok> zykotick9: incorrect.
<BluesKaj> resno, ok , good to know
<genii-around> waggysax: You get this message when you try to open any application, or a specific one?
<Si2100> i had it working on 11.10 and 10.04.04 like that
<MonkeyDust> Si2100  yes, the 135 bothers me, the IP pool may have 100 as limit in your router's settings
<mneptok> zykotick9: DNS server info goes into /etc/network/interfaces in 12.04
<zykotick9> Si2100: see mneptok for up-to-date answer!
<Si2100> lol
<gypseh> hey all got a few rather strange questions
<klaus> jrib: what did you mean with "!bug | klaus"?
<mneptok> Si2100: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Si2100> MonkeyDust, i have my Desktop PC set to: 192.168.1250
<resno> gypseh: ask em
<zykotick9> mneptok: thanks.  Si2100 sorry.
<waggysax> genii-around, a specific one, xVST
<Si2100> Narr its cool bro
<klaus> jrib: Did you want to pipe me something? :D
<mneptok> zykotick9: dude, i'm on my second cup of coffee. i'm amazed i can even read at this point.
<MonkeyDust> Si2100  1250 is the number of years you have to wait for a connection, then ;)
<L3tops> mmm coffee... afk
<Si2100> Noo
<jrib> klaus: it tells ubottu to give you information about "bug"
<Si2100> MonkeyDust, ment 1.250
<ruli> waggysax: how did you install it
<waggysax> ruli, I'm trying to run it from bash, here is the whole thing "./xvst: error while loading shared libraries: libQtWebKit.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<gypseh> ok soo diablo 3 just came out and i set up play on.....im running an ati radeon hd 4200 on board when i set up through playonlinux it says i have a radeon 8800...and then doesnt let me play now i know the 4200 is not a high end card but i should be able to play on low settings np
<waggysax> ruli, I just decompressed it into a folder
<gypseh> any ideas how to make playon see the card properly?
<mneptok> Si2100: when you get DNS working, use verbose mode if ssh fails. "ssh -vvv user@hostname"
<hje841> how do you remove the purple color background at logout to reveal the terminal output in lightdm?
<waggysax> ruli, I wasn't sure how to install
<waggysax> ruli, I'm new
<Si2100> ok
<hje841> ubuntu 10.10
<hje841> 11.10
<Si2100> in the /etc/resolv.conf its like empty
<klaus> jrib: aaah ok
<genii-around> waggysax: Most likely it's a 32 bit app and your libqtwebkit4 is 64 bit
<pratz> hey guys how can i disable the beep sound in 12.04 ?
<zykotick9> Si2100: ! see mneptok file instead!  /etc/network/interfaces
<waggysax> genii-around, that sounds right, is there any way around it?
<klaus> jrib: So if i use the command ubuntu-bug <package> what package should i use in my case?
<pratz> when use yeahconsole and i can hear the beep sound when i press backspace
<jrib> klaus: I'd start with sshfs
<ruli> waggysax: run 'file xvst'
<pratz> basically i want to disable the beep sound from system
<Si2100> wtf i set it to 192.168.1.25 and i still have no conneciton
<ruli> waggysax: also 'echo $QTDIR'
<waggysax> ruli, done
<waggysax> ruli: what am I looking for?
<ruli> waggysax: and print the output here
<waggysax> ruli: " file xvst
<waggysax> xvst: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), statically linked, stripped"
<pratz> how can i disable beep sound from system in 12.04 ?
<gypseh> so nobody has anyy ideas why this thing tells me i have a different card than i do?
<pratz> and it is speaker beep
<MonkeyDust> pratz  in a terminal, type alsamixer
<Dr_willis> gypseh,  check the wine app database or the playonlinux homepage.
<ruli> pratz: you don't. heir shuttleworth has mandated that you must hear speaker beep thus you must
<waggysax> ruli: there was no output for the other command
<Dr_willis> I dnt hear any speaker beeps...
<Si2100> Okie Strange, even with google dns setup when i do: ping google.co.uk i get nothing..
<ruli> waggysax: install the 32-bit webkit presuming you're on 64-bit, with apt-get install packagename:i386
<pratz> ruli: what the hell ?
<Dr_willis> brb.
<pratz> MonkeyDust: next ?
<MonkeyDust> pratz  explore alsamixer, speaker etc
<L3tops> look for "beep" or "pc speaker" prc384
<L3tops> er pratz^
<waggysax> thank you ruli
<ruli> waggysax: does it work then?
<pratz> MonkeyDust: can not find it , any other way ?
<blackber2y> how install conky?
<waggysax> ruli: not sure yet
<MonkeyDust> pratz  use the arrows to walk through alsamixer and to change the levels
<fraterm> can anyone assist me with a 12.04 sources.list issue?  I would like to decipher the error message I'm getting regarding multiple fonts, as well as an issue where certain repositories don't connect with the "check your internet connection" error message.
<pratz> MonkeyDust: yes, but i can not find the speaker option
<ruli> waggysax: since you're running a program not formally installed you might have to run the program with QTDIR and LD_LIBRARY_PATH set to include the 32-bit debian directory tree
<pratz> MonkeyDust: also, will it diable the speaker output ?
<pratz> MonkeyDust: i just want to disable the beep sound
<MonkeyDust> pratz  type alsamixer|pastebinit and paste the url here
<waggysax> ruli: how do I formally install it?
<ruli> waggysax: by getting the package from the repository
<waggysax> I see
<ruli> waggysax: if there isn't one, then you have to do things manually
<christian__> hello my dear friends, i have troubles using an internet usb stick on ubuntu, it would be very nice if someone could help me :( otherwise i have to pay for another internet provider
<MonkeyDust> christian__  start with a question, that helps
<blackber2y> q
<hypershock> has anyone ran into the problem where open javajdk 6 eats massive cpu resources? I could really use a fix. :)
<christian__> i cannot connect to the internet with the HUAWEI Mobile Connect E160 usb stick, it shows up on the right corner as mobile device
<christian__> i think its shown up correctly as gsm modem, when i do it says : Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<christian__> when i do lsusb
<prc384> I have read that deleting the .lock files associated to passwd etc have helped others with my problem but I have no .lock files.  I have passwd- file and passwd file is the -  in place of .lock in 12.04
<prc384> ?
<L3tops> pratz: amixer | grep -Ei '(pc|beep)'
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<christian__> omg :( so many ppl left
<pratz> Simple mixer control 'PCM',0
<pratz> Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Default PCM',0
<pratz> L3tops: output above
<prc384> I have read that deleting the .lock files associated to passwd etc have helped others with my problem but I have no .lock files.  I have passwd- file and passwd file is the -  in place of .lock in 12.04
<prc384> in case people didnt see it before the split
<jrib> prc384: why don't you answer my question?
<christian__> is there anybod out here who uses an mobile internet usb stick ? please contact me
<L3tops> pratz: alsa does not appear to have control of your pc speaker.
<ikonia> christian__: on occasion, sure
<prc384> i didnt see your question
<prc384> sorry
<prc384> @jrib
<christian__> ikonia: which one ?
<lyscer> When I do "ls -al" it lists out all of my directories but one; I can literally cd into it, but it will not list out - anyone know how to fix this?
<lorddelta> Why hasn't this been patched yet? http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-3048 I'm doing some dev which requires libpng, and I had a failed build, which prompted me to look for my libpng version...why the heck hasn't this serious vunlerability been patched? I'm looking at the output of both apt-cache and dpkg and they are both saying 1.2.46, not the patched version, 1.2.49 >_<
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-3048)
<ikonia> christian__: a hunawi one, don't know the model
<pratz> L3tops: I have no idea what the hell is going on
<christian__> O.O and you run it on linux ?
<ikonia> lorddelta: how do you know it's not been patched
<ikonia> christian__: yes
<christian__> please dont leave
<christian__> can you tell me what you did to get it run ?
<jrib> prc384: what is the output of « mount ».  Namely, is / mounted ro?
<ikonia> christian__: have done for a few years when I'm out of the office
<lorddelta> ikonia: http://www.libpng.org/pub/png/libpng.html
<hje841> How do I remove the purple screen on logout so I can see the terminal outputs?
<lorddelta> Big red box on the front page
<ikonia> christian__: I opened the network manager, clicked on mobile broadband and clicked connects
<Si2100> Okie, am just gonna go back to 10.04.04 and see if i can get a conneciton
<lorddelta> My version is 1.2.46.
<ikonia> lorddelta: how do you know the fix isn't back ported ?
<lorddelta> ikonia: I should be worried, yes?
<ikonia> lorddelta: no
<lorddelta> ikonia: How can I check?
<christian__> i don't have the newest ubuntu kernel, i think its still 10.4 i hope that doesnt make any problems
<ruli> lyscer: how do you know it exists if you cant see it
<ikonia> lorddelta: look at the release notes
<lyscer> I can cd into the directory
<prc384> so type <<mount>> in console?
<Pici> lorddelta: Looks like its been patched in libpng: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2011/CVE-2011-3048.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-3048)
<lorddelta> ikonia: command to do that would be nice to know?
<genii-around> lyscer: Does the directory name start with some unusual character, like a period?
<lyscer> it is a smb share
<ikonia> christian__: I used to run mine on 8.04 and 10.04 no problem
<ikonia> lorddelta: just trust the ubuntu developers
<lyscer> no it is "Marketing"
<christian__> ikonia: i will send you some ice-cream if you help me to fix it
<Pici> lorddelta: see the url I just linked you.
<ikonia> christian__: open the network manager applet and see if you see the mobile internet option
<ruli> just trust ubuntu developers is a very bad idea
<Pici> lorddelta: also http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1417-1/
<lorddelta> Pici: I meant is there a decent way to see the release notes via command line? i.e. dpkg or something?
<christian__> ikonia: you didnt need anything like wvdial or something like that ? i am trying it with the network manager right now
<ikonia> ruli: why is that ?
<christian__> one moment
<ikonia> christian__: nothing at all
<lorddelta> Pici, ikonia cat a file in a directory?
<lyscer> when I do "ls -al" it doesn't show up, but I can "cd Marketing" and then "ls -al" and it shows all the files in the directory
<ruli> ikonia: well they're not exactly the sharpest tools in the toolbox
<Dr_willis> how vague..
<christian__> ikonia: cannot open netowrk managr :D
<Aruzsi> Hi!
<ikonia> ruli: yet they make and maintain and ubuntu disto which is pretty much the most popular desktop on the linux platform,
<Dr_willis> and they did backport the security fix to libpng it seems
<ikonia> ruli: I'd suggest keeping your ill thought comments to yourself
<lorddelta> ruli: I agree. I trust them enough to create my OS distro, but I like to make 100% sure myself (well, ok, 99%) if I'm made aware of a security vulnerability
<ikonia> Dr_willis: looks that way
<christian__> ikonia:  ok its open now, but i dont see any connect button
<christian__> i never saw that button here
<Aruzsi> Is gMTP working with Samsung Galaxy SII under Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit?
<ruli> ikonia: yeah good luck with that
<ikonia> lorddelta: so let me get this straight, you trust them to make your OS, but you trust yourself to manage it's security even though you have no idea how to do it
<pratz> how can i turn off beep sound in 12.04 ?
<lorddelta> ikonia, Dr_willis, Pici that's not a judgement on the ubuntu developers
<lorddelta> ikonia: Why so quick to assume that I'm bashing?
<pratz> and where are sound preferences in 12.04 ?
<ikonia> lorddelta: clearly it is
<lorddelta> ikonia: clearly I'm not
<lorddelta> ikonia: I just want to make sure.
<ikonia> lorddelta: you don't trust them to manage security effentially, yet you don't know how to do it yourself but you trust that knowledge over the experience of the people who maintain and build your distro
<MonkeyDust> pratz  system settings, sound
<ruli> lorddelta: ikonia is exactly right. you should switch to another distro
<resno> does the base install of ubuntu 12.04 close port 20?
<lorddelta> ikonia: So? I trust them to a point, and then attempt to learn the rest by myself.
<christian__> where is the connect button at the network manager :D
<resno> ah, never mind. didnt have the software isntalled
<lorddelta> ikonia: please stop being so antagonistic.
<ikonia> lorddelta: houw about trust them - they know what they are doing
<lorddelta> ikonia: how about you could have just helped me out with a command and we wouldn't be having this silly argument?
<ikonia> lorddelta: there isn't a command
<Pici> lorddelta: Personally I prefer installing apt-listchanges to make sure that I know what changes are being updated when I do my upgrades.
<pratz> MonkeyDust: hmm, but there is no option for beep or alert
<ikonia> lorddelta: and the fact that you expect a command suggests you should just trust the developers
<pratz> MonkeyDust: i thought there would be one
<Pici> lorddelta: aptitude has a changelog command, but I'm not sure of one for apt.
<lorddelta> Pici: *nod* I think I have something like that installed, I do try to read them, but the last update had something like 400+ updates...
<lorddelta> So needless to say I didn't read them all
<genii-around> Pici: Yes, I've found that very helpful after a failure, can check exactly what was changed without internet access
<lorddelta> ikonia: no it doesn't
<ikonia> lorddelta: good luck
<nohouse> hi
<lorddelta> ikonia: exactly. glad you can see my point.
<pratz> guys anyone , how can i turn off beep sound from system in 12.04 ?
<skx`> facebook's ipo already missed it's start
<skx`> lmfao
<nohouse> anyone can help setting up phone terminal
<ikonia> skx`: nothing to do with ubuntu - so nothing to do with this channel
<Dr_willis> pratz,  i cant even make mine beep. if its the pc speaker beeping. you  could blacklist the 'pcspkr' module.
<Dr_willis> brb.
<ruli> pratz:that is not configurable under ubuntu, sorry
<nohouse> i have an old Nokia N95 8GB phone and would like to see what data info i can get out of it
<pratz> ruli: now what do you mean by that ?
<ikonia> pratz: ignore him - he's gone
<lorddelta> ikonia: Never trust anyone 100%. I trust the ubuntu developpers, to a point, and after that point I want to make sure myself. To a point (no I'm not going to sit and stare at disassembly for hours. Also, a command does not imply that I trust the ubuntu developpers, I'd be fine with setting something up from source, from an external repo - unless the ubuntu developers are also responsible for gcc)
<ikonia> lorddelta: I'm not interested, just do what you want
<christian__> ikonia: why is there no connect button in my network manager :(
<ikonia> christian__: do you see a mobile interenet (or words that effect) button ?
<ikonia> christian__: or tab
<lorddelta> ikonia: that's nice. if you aren't interested, stop replying.
<christian__> ikonia: yes there is one mobile internet
<ikonia> christian__: if you hover over it what do you see
<Onixs> you sure its detected christian__
<christian__> ikonia: nothing
<ikonia> christian__: I'd check it's actually detected as Onixs has suggested
<christian__> Onixs ikonia how can i check it correctly ? i always use lsusb
<ikonia> christian__: do you see it in lsusb
<CarlFK> 1/2 of my FireFox search things went away, like google and wikipedia.  - pretty sure it was the apt-get upgrade I did a few days ago.
<christian__> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<christian__> ikonia: thats how it is shown up in lsusb
<ikonia> christian__: ok, so it's seen as a physical device
<ikonia> christian__: you're using 10.04 yes
<christian__> but is it seen as usb storage, or gsm modem ?
<ikonia> christian__: should be seen as a modem
<christian__> yes 10.4 lucid
<ikonia> the fact that you don't see it in the network manager tool is a bit worrying
<lorddelta> Pici: thanks again, I'll look into that apt package again.
<christian__> i know it should be, but i dont know if its really seen as gsm modem
<christian__> ikonia: i saw it in the network manager tool, but there is no connect button etc. etc.
<ikonia> christian__: I do'nt see a reason it wouldn't be
<ikonia> christian__: what do you see in the network manager tool for it
<nohouse> hi
<mneptok> christian__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei
<chu> nohouse: hello
<pratz> Dr_willis: tried to black list  #blacklist pcspkr
<pratz> Dr_willis: but still i can here the sound
<Dr_willis> pratz,  check lsmod output perhaps..
<pratz> Dr_willis: in the same file ?
<christian__> mneptok: thx for the link, will take a look at it :)
<christian__> ikonia: it doenst really tell me much about in the network manager, just an entry in the mobile internet tab
<DeadLock> does anyone happen to know how to use USB mobile broadband when booting from a LiveCD?
<nohouse> anyone can help with how to setup phone terminal between a laptop and a Nokia N95?
<christian__> maybe i should try to delete it and re-plug the stick ?
<Dr_willis> pratz,  lsmod shows if the module is loaded
<christian__> it is possible that one of my friend created this entry manually
<ikonia> christian__: what does the entry in the mobile internet tab say
<christian__> the name, and last used: never
<Dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ikonia> christian__: so it looks like it can see and use the device, it's just not configured
<Frantic> guys, it seems that 12.04's apache2 doesn't have SNI support, any idea why?
<ikonia> christian__: in the network manager connect manager is there a 3g network setup for it
<L3tops> pratz try blacklist snd_pcsp
<BranicYeti> Will Ubuntu executable files work in widows and/or mac?
<christian__> there is a drop down menu where i can choose the type, 3g or 2g
<christian__> ikonia:  or every type
<ikonia> christian__: set up the type you want to use
<ikonia> christian__: you need to have a service "defined" for the device
<ikonia> christian__: I'm sorry, I have to run now
<christian__> ikonia: thx for the help
<George_Pooney> hey
<ikonia> christian__: sorry I can't finish
<christian__> ikonia: no problem :)
<bibi23> hi, does anyone already updated php? I've made apt-get upgrade php5 but apparently it has no effect, is it with apt-get that I have to update php? thx
<Dead_AssClown> wat do you think about fb stock
<bazhang> Dead_AssClown, offtopic here
<DaDaDOSPrompt> you name fits my viewpoint
<chu> Dead_AssClown: Come to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss fb
<Dead_AssClown> kk
<L3tops> bibi23: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install php5    should do the trick
<nohouse> hi, does anyone know how i can see data info for my Nokia N95 8GB?
<bibi23> L3tops: no it keeps me on php 5.3.2
<bibi23> maybe I have to uninstall reinstall it?
<BranicYeti> do ubuntu exectuable files work in windows and/or mac, either as a program or through the command shell?
<nohouse> please help?
<irenicus09> Hello...anyone knows if it's possible to make thunderbird check and notify about new incoming emails without actually running the full client?
<Guest65314> Hello, I was wondering if Ubuntu is compatible with programs that say windows under system requirements? I remember there used to be long ago a wine interface that was suppose to do that
<Rud> BranicYeti: without recompiling? no
<L3tops> then that is all that is available. bibi23 apt-cache policy php5
<irenicus09> what coincidence, Guest65314 consider yourself lucky to say hello with me at the same time :P
<BranicYeti> Rud: would it be difficult to recompile it?
<Dr_willis> !wine | Guest65314
<ubottu> Guest65314: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Rud> BranicYeti: depends on how much system-specific stuff the program uses
<BranicYeti> Rud: its a simple java decompiler  jd-gui to be precise
<nohouse> hello? Any ideas?
<llutz> BranicYeti: this one? http://java.decompiler.free.fr/jd-gui/downloads/jd-gui-0.3.3.windows.zip
<Rud> BranicYeti: well. try it
<bibi23> L3tops: it prints php 5.3.2, but on my local computer I have php 5.3.10 and I didn't do anything special, just apt-get install, no custom repositories or anything like that, and the webserver is ubuntu too so it's really strange...
<Guest65314> Like Diablo II or mmorpg games
<Zentaur> hello everybody
<BranicYeti> llutz: possibly. im on my phone so i cant really follow the link. the name looks right though
<bazhang> Guest65314, #winehq after checking the appdb
<Zentaur> could anybody help me with samba? I made something wrong, i'm afraid
<llutz> BranicYeti: so why don't you just check the project-site for precompiled packages?
<L3tops> bibi23: you said L3tops: no it keeps me on php 5.3.2         that is the latest available in the repo
<bazhang> !appdb | Guest65314
<nohouse> could anyone help with phone terminal comm?
<ubottu> Guest65314: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<BranicYeti> Rud: im installing windows as we speak so i will do. the reason i ask is because i want to code some java to do something with the decompiler
<Zentaur> i uninstalled samba from 10.04 and removed /etc/samba
<wizard23> can anyone tell me what this means Qt: Locales not supported on X server?
<Orpheon> someone know how to install opengl 32 bit on ubuntu 12.04 64-bit?
<MonkeyDust> wizard23  what part dont you understand?
<Zentaur> i reinstalled but there is no /etc/samba. it doesn't work now
<wizard23> i am trying to install software that uses the qt libraries, but when i try to interact with it, i get kicked back to the login screen
<L3tops> !patience | nohouse your question is not ubuntu specific, it is nokia/linux specific. You might try in #linux
<ubottu> nohouse your question is not ubuntu specific, it is nokia/linux specific. You might try in #linux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wizard23> that is the only error i get when i load the program
<BranicYeti> llutz: because my laptop is reinstalling the os. i cant do much whilst that is running. and i want the java im coding to work on any os
<wizard23> ubuntu 12.04
<Guest65314> last question, does Ubuntu support wine?
<nohouse> k cheers
<MonkeyDust> !details| wizard23
<ubottu> wizard23: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> Guest65314, yes of course
<Guest65314> sweet, thank you for the help
<Orpheon> I really need help getting that opengl running
<Orpheon> wine refuses to work now
<bibi23> L3tops: ok I've made the same command but apparently it's not the same repository, maybe because it' not the same ubuntu version, one is lucid-updates/main and the other precise-security/main, maybe I could switch repo to get 5.3.10?
<bibi23> same command on my local pc*
<nohouse> j/ #linux
<DeadLock> Can I use Mobile Broadband when booting from a LiveCD?
<L3tops> !ppa | bibi23
<ubottu> bibi23: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wizard23> ubottu: I am having trouble with EGSnrc monte carlo software, GUI based on Qt, i get Qt: Locales not supported on X server when I start the program from the commmand line, when I interact with the gui, i get sent back to the login screen and can repeat this with unity and gnome ubuntu 12.04, doesn't happen when I access over SSL tunnling from a remote server
<ubottu> wizard23: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dgcm_> so 12.04 and nvidia drivers anyone?
<L3tops> dgcm_: yes.
<Orpheon> yeah
<dgcm_> i've had nothing but grief
<Orpheon> heh
<dgcm_> no matter what i've done, nvidia-settings will not accept x drivers, either open source or proprietary
<L3tops> dgcm_: lspci -nn |grep VGA
<Orpheon> what about the "Additional drivers" thing?
<KE7VYV> I just installed 12.04 a few days ago and it wont open my sd card.
<wizard23> my guess is something is wrong with unity and Qt, but I have no idea what to fix
<bibi23> L3tops: the whole line for the repo providing php 5.3.10 is :  http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main , it looks like an official ubuntu repository for me, is it?
<dgcm_> additional drivers doesn't find anything and doing it manually hasn't work either
<eutheria> hi, what could cause all my openvpn connections to become greyed out?
<dgcm_> my lappy actually has both an intel and nvidia
<dgcm_> the intel is onboard, the idea being nvidia kicks in for anything that needs the extra power
<abaratic1n> On an ubuntu machine of mine, resolv.conf is correctly identifying my search domain, but it's not pulling in the nameservers from dhcp.. how can I fix that?
<L3tops> bibi23: perhaps your sources.list is missing repos. I take it you are in France?
<L3tops> dgcm_: check out bumblebee
<Darnoth> Can anyone familiar with preseeding tell me why I get prompted to confirm lvm partitioning when using http://pastebin.com/9czQPpVL on 12.04?
<L3tops> dgcm_: the optimus cards are a real pain in the neck
<dgcm_> didn't bumblebee get discontinued?
<dgcm_> yeah everything i've come across thats worked for some people has not worked for me so far
<dgcm_> causing untold grief at times lol
<bibi23> L3tops: in fact my webserver is hosted in a kind of shared host with virtual machines, and their packages doesn't look like official ubuntu, it's :  http://update.onlinehome-server.info/distribution/ubuntu/
<bibi23> yes I'm in france
<L3tops> dgcm_: ironhide and bumblebee are both do not seem to have much active development... but to my knowledge they are not abandoned
<L3tops> !sources | bibi23
<ubottu> bibi23: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<coolcusty_> so i setup winscp for remote access from a windows computer to a linux and the only problem is is that on login the user goes to root rather than their home directory
<L3tops> hmmm... that wasnt what I wanted
<coolcusty_> is there a way i can fix this
<KM0201> when i bought my new laptop, i avoided the ones w/ the dual GPU's, cuz i knew about their issues.
<L3tops> bibi23: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<dgcm_> my old lady bought this for me
<dgcm_> as a surprise
<L3tops> !enter | dgcm_
<ubottu> dgcm_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KM0201> take it back w/o telling her and exchange it
<dgcm_> lol too late for that
<dgcm_> actually it was costco.. hmmm
<Darnoth> Guess I'll try asking a different question :).. Anyone using preseeding to do fully automated installs with 12.04?
<bibi23> L3tops: sorry for the stupid question, wich command should I run to check my ubuntu version?
<L3tops> bibi23: lsb_release -sc
<bibi23> ok thanks :)
<L3tops> dgcm_: have you actually tried bumblebee?
<coolcusty_> i did "cat /etc/passwd" and for that user i saw /home/user
<L3tops> Darnoth: I do so with 1004
<dgcm_> i might give it another whirl...
<L3tops> dgcm_: you might also try specifying the nvidia gpu in xorg.conf
<Darnoth> L3tops: Mind sharing your partitioning scheme? I've looked everywhere online and they swear "d-i partman/confirm_nooverwrite boolean true" should fix my problem, but it doesn't.
<dgcm_> i tried that
<L3tops> dgcm_: most people do it wrong.
<dgcm_> yeah it was the middle of the night when i did it lol
<L3tops> dgcm_: lspci | grep VGA | cut -d' ' -f1 | awk 'NR==2'
<bibi23> L3tops: ok I've generated a repo list, shoudl I paste them in a file now?
<wizard23> well dose anyone know where I should go get advice about Qt and Unity?
<KE7VYV> Can some1 help me with getting 12.04 to see my sd card?
<`Korvin> is there any way to boot up from a server disk
<`Korvin> without installing
<wizard23> actually Qt and Ubuntu since it is happening in gnome to
<`Korvin> I need to fix my partition, and I only have a server disk
<dgcm_> yea i remember i pointed at it specifically one time and it just forced a 640x480 res
<L3tops> bibi23: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bu
<L3tops> bibi23: copy your new sources into /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update
<MonkeyDust> `Korvin  use a live cd to fix the partition, server has no live cd, only an installer
<L3tops> er sudo apt-get update
<L3tops> dgcm_: lspci | grep VGA | cut -d' ' -f1 | awk 'NR==2'
<`Korvin> is there a tool that will install from ubuntu, or do I have to download a full disk?
<oli_57> hello
<KM0201> `Korvin: what do you mean?
<`Korvin> eh nothing, I'll just download the iso
<bibi23> L3tops: I just append them or should I remove the current repos? Wich don't look like official ubuntu urls.
<L3tops> replace bibi23
<makerbreaker> why would stuff in my /var/run directory keep getting chown to root?
<bibi23> L3tops: ok done, and apt-get update too
<makerbreaker> i need to to stay owned by a user, but something keeps resetting it
<beandog> why do you need it owned by a user?
<L3tops> dgcm_: lspci | grep VGA | cut -d' ' -f1 | awk 'NR==2' | while IFS=':. ' read -r tok1 tok2 tok3 rest; do printf '%2s %2s %s\n' "$((16#$tok1))":"$((16#$tok2))":"$((16#$tok3))" | sed -e 's/ //g'; done
<L3tops> that will actually just spit out what you need Im afk.
<darrenlooby> Hi Guys, I've decided to take an old laptop and make it a dev server at home to play with... it's got ubuntu desktop on it. Is there an easy way to make it a server only?
<TheVoid_> wtf
<TheVoid_> huge channel o.o
<manit> hi
<TheVoid_> hello
<sk1special>  anyone know why when i do sudo apt-get update its listing two errors with firefox? /sources and /packages
<OerHeks> sk1special, what errors does it report?
<sk1special> ah failed to fetch 404 not found
<KM0201> well, there you go.
<KM0201> you've probably added a repository that is closed now.
<OerHeks> well, too little info, what is the complete line?
<sk1special> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
 * KM0201 wins!
<sk1special> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<KM0201> sk1special: remove that PPA from your sources list, problem solved
<OerHeks> !cookie > KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201, please see my private message
<sk1special> how do i do that?
<KM0201> OerHeks: lol
<KM0201> sk1special: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<OerHeks> jups. undo the ppa in software centre > software sources
<KM0201> or that way, if you want the GUI.
<KM0201> probably better to use the GUI really
<cavin> irc.what-network.net
<sk1special> i like using the command line tho cause i dont know S*^ about ubuntu / linux
<bibi23> L3tops: now I need to change the package for php5? I think it's still sync with the old one right?
<KM0201> sk1special: well, sometimes using the GUI tools is smart, cuz it can be fairly unforgiving.
<Taddle> hey
<KM0201> sk1special: esspecialy when you're new
<tom3p> lucid 10.04 doesnt recognize floppy drive, not listed in lshw. what to try?
<beandog> sk1special: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list then
<KM0201> sk1special: if you want to use command line.. then do this
<L3tops> bibi23: apt-cache policy php5 | grep Candidate
<KM0201> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   when the file opens, find the "mozilla ppa" lines, and delete them.  then Contrl +X, then Y to save.
<sk1special> ah yeah thats just how i learn tho i mean. by breaking stuff lol. but yeah mmk . ah mmk i shall try it
<`Korvin> I just downloaded and burned ubuntu 12.04
<Guest48085> Is there a way to encrypt a folder with a password?
<bibi23> 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.15 ...
<Guest48085> On 12.04
<`Korvin> trying to boot up, and there is no try ubuntu option
<`Korvin> what does rescue a broken system do
<KM0201> Guest48085: there's a tool in the repositories called Truecrypt (i think thats the name) it will do exactly what you want.
<Guest48085> Have you tried F12 on bootup Korvin?
<`Korvin> no
<`Korvin> trying
<bibi23> L3tops: it's 5.3.2, the difference between my local 5.3.10 and the server one is that server is lucid, and local precise, that's the reason?
<bazhang> KM0201, truecrypt in the repos? which one
<`Korvin> nothing
<KM0201> bazhang: i said I "think" thats the name..lol, apprently i'm wrong
<KM0201> but there's an app in the repos to do it.
<bibi23> otherwise they're both on official ubuntu repo :  http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<djQuery> all of a sudden since upgrading to ubuntu 12 every once in a while my sound card freaks out and I get weird static instead of the sound
<L3tops> I am confused bibi23... what version are you on?
<KM0201> cryptkeeper
<KM0201> !info cryptkeeper
<ubottu> cryptkeeper (source: cryptkeeper): EncFS system tray applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-5 (precise), package size 47 kB, installed size 268 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<bibi23> L3tops: lucid
<`Korvin> GOD DAMNIT
<L3tops> Ok... bibi23 why are you trying to upgrade php5 to begin with?
<KM0201> `Korvin: please..
<`Korvin> no option to live disk
<KM0201> which ISO did you download?
<bibi23> L3tops: I have an application requiring 5.3.3
<`Korvin> eh 64x
<bibi23> L3tops: I'd like to go to 5.3.10 or only 5.3.3 if not possible
<L3tops> Wow... ok... well that isnt even avail in precise... you are going to go get it... bibi23 what arch are you on? uname -m
<Taddle> I've got a problem. I have got Apache on my Ubuntu Desktop (working as my server) and am currently trying to install mysql to make everything work, but things seem to be coming from the dotdeb repo. Anybody got any idea on how I can get rid of this not working repo?
<L3tops> Taddle: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Taddle> L3tops, through SSH please?
<bibi23> L3tops: x86_64
<Guest48085> truecrypt seems to be working :)
<XX> my left bar is bugging on 11.10
<XX> halp please
<L3tops> Taddle: are you familiar with vi/vim?
<milen8204> I have strange problem. My Update Manager notes that I have updates that need to be installed
<milen8204> but when I start to install I got that masage CD/DVD 'Xubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)' is required
<milen8204> Please insert the above CD/DVD into the drive '/media/cdrom/' to install software packages from it.
<kenjy> where can I set my dns's in a way that are not overwritted on /etc/resolv.conf ?
<L3tops> Taddle: I juts use vim... people are very fond of nano etc.
<Taddle> L3tops, errr, vim for windows
<jrib> !notes | kenjy
<ubottu> kenjy: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<jrib> kenjy: read release notes about resolvconf
<jrib> kenjy: (assuming you are on 12.04)
<Taddle> l3tops, so not really no...
<Darnoth> Taddle: Use nano for the editor then.
<Taddle> hold on, lemme see if VNC is turned on
<L3tops> milen8204: in /etc/apt/sources.list  you will find a file://cdrom or some such nonsense. Put a # in front of it.
<MrChattyPants> So, I'm sure most of you know that the Update Manager has changed its name, right?
<milen8204> L3tops, thanks
<L3tops> np
<kenjy> jrib: Im on 12.04
<wylde> Taddle: you could always restart your ssh session with -X and start gui apps over ssh.
<jrib> kenjy: great, then that link should help you
<Taddle> VNC is on :) I'll just open up gedit
<kenjy> jrib: can't find it, any hint?
<jrib> kenjy: can't find what?
<kenjy> jrib: changes about resolv.conf aren't a new feature and I can't see any networking related stuff on the content list of the right https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuServer#New_Features_in_Ubuntu_Server
<L3tops> bibi23: http://dracoblue.net/dev/installing-php-535536-on-ubuntu-mavericklucid/194/      check that out. Replace maverick with lucid.
<Taddle> Okay, I'm in that file, right, what now?
<milen8204> L3tops, it works thanks a lot
<L3tops> hash out the offending deb Taddle (put a # in front of it) and save
<jrib> kenjy: search the page for "resolvconf".  It's in the "Common Infrastructure" section
<kenjy> jrib: tnks buddy, I've found it
<jerry> HI -- I have an older PC that I have updated through many Ubuntu releases.  With 11.10, though, I have a wee problem: update-grub *says* it's rewriting menu.lst, but doesn't actually do that.  Anyone know why that is and how to fix it?
<L3tops> Taddle: Assuming it is there, then sudo apt-get update and move on. If it is not there, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d and delete it from wherever it lives in there.
<kenjy> jrib: dns-nameservers on interfaces, this is what I was loooking for =) tnks
<bibi23> L3tops: it's written nginx in the ppa url, I'm with apache, it's not an issue?
<L3tops> jerry: I dont believe 11.10 uses menu.lst. I believe it is on grub2, and that file is no longer used... but... strange...
<Taddle> Okay, install mysql, now I get "klu@klu-HP-Compaq-dx2420-Microtower:/var/www/staging/sites$ mysql
<Taddle> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<L3tops> I dont know bibi23. I am just googling... Just apt-get update, apt-get install php5, and delete the ppa, apt-get update again. Should be just dandy.
<MrChattyPants> I edited some files for the update- manager to change its name in the strings. How do I compile it and get it working now?
<jeeves_moss> how can I fix my inability to right click the panel?  I want to add things to it, but when I right click it, nothing happens.
<L3tops> That means, typically that mysql is not running Taddle. What are you trying to do exactly?
<Taddle> Use mysql
<L3tops> for what
<L3tops> and over ssh?
<Taddle> L3tops, my web server over SSH
<proka> Hey, does anyone have info on how to record live streaming video?
<L3tops> You will probably want to invoke as mysqld --skip-networking &
<proka> The video will be streaming on ustream.tv
<proka> If that helps...
<L3tops> or something similar...
<Orpheon> does someone happen to know how to get number of seconds since epoch in C?
<jerry> L3tops: Actually, I have kept this machine updated since before there was a grub2.  So its still on grub legacy
<sk1special> proka: this has some useful stuff ..for me anyway. http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2012/03/09/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04-lts-aka-precise-pangolin/
<proka> Uhhh.. I hope I can install that on 10.04
<Taddle> L3tops, err, what? I don't have a clue about this side of things, I can manage an existing setup, but I can't set something up, could you give me commands or something please?
<sk1special> proka: its just a list of progs this guy made..alot it says is from older versions so maybe * shrug*
<proka> Oh, I see
<proka> Cool :)
<bibi23> L3tops: ok, packages are not found if I replace maverick with lucid, but basically I just have to find some php5 ppa and put them where you told me, then as you told me, update, install and update
<proka> Thanks, I hope this will work
<proka> I'm in a bit of a hurry, since the stream is about to start :D
<Quantum_Ion> How do you get rid of unity
<L3tops> Taddle: I did. You cannot start mysql directly over ssh, so you will need to background the process with an &
<L3tops> You will probably want to invoke as mysqld --skip-networking &
<beandog> L3tops: Taddle: the init script isn't working?
<thesheff17_> someone gnome classic has changed to Chinese characters...does anyone know how to change this back?
<beandog> Check the MySQL error log
<Quantum_Ion> They advised me to wait until July until the finish release of 12.04 LTS is done
<beandog> /var/log/mysql/something.err
<beandog> probably
<beandog> er /var/lib/mysql
<beandog> I meant
<MrChattyPants> How does one compile the update-manager from source?
<wylde> !compile | MrChattyPants
<ubottu> MrChattyPants: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<L3tops> correct bibi23
<Taddle> Okay, I don't think that helped: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1644968
<beandog> mysqld: Can't change dir to '/var/lib/mysql/'
<beandog> there's your problem, botched install.  Start it over.
<Mola_Ram_Vishnu> Compiling from source is real tricky
<Taddle> Okay
<Taddle> Thanks!
<L3tops> thanks beandog... I didn't follow
<Taddle> Lol,98.3kB for a whole mysql install
<L3tops> bright out here, and my highlighting was orange on yellow
<Taddle> That sounds wrong in every way possible
<L3tops> Taddle: how are you trying to install?
<L3tops> Taddle: what command did you use
<Taddle> L3tops, apt get install mysql-server
<Taddle> It was connected to dotdeb though
<L3tops> Taddle: then it looks like you were just missing a piece
<L3tops> Taddle: I thought you removed that and updated
<Taddle> Err, I can't even remove mysql now
<Taddle> sudo apt get remove mysql-server is right isn't it?
<beandog> just use force
<L3tops> well... first I would get rid of that errant deb
<L3tops> Taddle: ^
<L3tops> s/deb/source/
<MrChattyPants> Is update-manager written in Java?
<Taddle> Done
<Mola_Ram_Vishnu> MrChattyPants, Hello No !
<beandog> heh
<MrChattyPants> Thank god.
<L3tops> and update Taddle
<beandog> I was gonna say ...
<Taddle> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1644991
<Mola_Ram_Vishnu> MrChattyPants, Most likely GTK+
<Taddle> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1644993
<MrChattyPants> Can someone actually help me with the compilation of update-manager?
<Mola_Ram_Vishnu> MrChattyPants, Do you know the difference between C++ and Java ?
<MrChattyPants> ^Yes.
<MrKeuner> hello, is it possible to make a box connect to wireless AP even if noone has signed in?
<MrKeuner> precise
<L3tops> Taddle: is there a reason you have those ppas?
<Taddle> ppas?
<L3tops> !ppa | Taddle
<ubottu> Taddle: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<beandog> MrKeuner: yah, you could do it manually
<MrKeuner> beandog, in which file?
<beandog> it might make networkmanager unhappy though
<Taddle> Oh, I didn't put them there
<MrChattyPants> People, some help would be very much appreciated.
<MrKeuner> beandog, I wouldn't do it despite Network manager
<harry_> What is your problem?
<L3tops> beandog: for instance W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/brianmercer/php/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources
<beandog> MrKeuner: you'd use iwconfig stuff, and then dhcp client to get an address
<beandog> L3tops: wait, whut?
<MrChattyPants> I need someone to help with recompiling the update-manager, harry_.
<thesheff17_> all my characters changed to this: 不经验证就安装这些软件包吗？[y/N] anyone know how to fix this?
<llutz> MrKeuner: isn't it connecting by default if you set "connection available for all users" in networkmanager?
<MrKeuner> llutz, haven't tried it, do you think it would?
<beandog> llutz: I think he means, with no login
<MrKeuner> beandog, corrrect
<harry_> Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling it through the software center GUI?
<llutz> MrKeuner: at least on my netbook it does. wifi-connection is established without any user being logged in
<L3tops> beandog: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1644993
<llutz> beandog: yes
<MrKeuner> llutz, beandog great I'll try it thanks
<Taddle> I'm guessing I should comment out all the the failing repo PPAs and those CDROM things
<beandog> L3tops: I'm not familiar enough with apt to know what that's doing
<beandog> Taddle: that's what I was going to suggest
<L3tops> beandog: I would just tell him to sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*; sudo apt-get update
<L3tops> but I am lazy
<Relo> can someone tell me how to download packages through Ubuntu's command line?
<paolo_> hi. which is the alsa development package in 11.10 ?
<beandog> L3tops: I like it
<beandog> Relo: aptitude download
<llutz> Relo: sudo apt-get install packagename
<Relo> sudo apt-get install xxxxx doesn't work. it wants to assume I have the package already
<llutz> Relo: exact error is?
<harry_> Does anyone have problems were their sound card? Mine will randomly stop getting detected but a reboot fixes it
<Relo> command is: sudo apt-get install lynx-cur. I get E: unable to locate package lynx-cur
<Relo> tried just lynx...
<Relo> same. went into aptitude and lynx isnt there
<llutz> !info lynx-cur
<ubottu> lynx-cur (source: lynx-cur): Text-mode WWW Browser with NLS support (development version). In component main, is extra. Version 2.8.8dev.9-2 (precise), package size 1001 kB, installed size 2352 kB
<dagolfnut> Can anyone here help with connection issues in Pidgin?
<llutz> Relo: check your sources.list
<vidb> how to get folders using ncftp please?
<L3tops> Taddle: if there are ppas in /etc/apt/sources.list then yes, comment them out. but they may exist in /etc/apt/sources.list.d in which case you would sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*  then sudo apt-get update again
<MrChattyPants> I download the  lp:ubuntu/precise-updates/update-manager source files, then went ahead and merged them with the new strings from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mterry/update-manager/string-changes/revision/2426. So how do I get a .deb file from that now?
<beandog> vidb: what do you mean?  Like fetch them?  Do recursive ... ncftpget -r
<jeeves_moss> how can I fix my inability to right click the panel?  I want to add things to it, but when I right click it, nothing happens.
<Relo> alright im there but I dont know what im looking for...
<vidb> beandog, I want to copy some folders from a distant server, i tried ncftp but it copy only files.
<Relo> there isn't a single download command to grab tarballs?
<beandog> vidb: yah, just use recursive, otherwise it'll only fetch stuff in the root diretory
<beandog> *directory
<llutz> Relo: you use packages with apt/dpkg not tarballs
<LmAt> How do I remove a keyboard layout in Ubuntu?
<LmAt> I removed it in Gnome, but when I use TTY, it's still there!
<xangua> jeeves_moss: if you are talking about fallback mode, you need to keep pressed Super+Alt i believe
<vidb> beandog, can u give me a command exemple please?
<beandog> thesheff17: whats your locale set to
<Taddle> I'm running the remove command again, and it seems to be trying to run a failing, broken setup
<L3tops> LmAt: did you ever fix your tty problem?
<MrChattyPants> Let me ask again: I download the  lp:ubuntu/precise-updates/update-manager source files, then went ahead and merged them with the new strings from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mterry/update-manager/string-changes/revision/2426. So how do I get a .deb file from that now?
<docmur> how do I remove the overlay scroll bar, it's might be the worlds worst idea ever intergrated into a GUI
<L3tops> Taddle: dpkg --configure -a
<beandog> vidb: ncftp
<coolcusty_> so i'm allowing users to access to an ubuntu box to retrieve and store files via winscp. it's working great. the only thing is that when the user logs in it goes to the root directory and not the user home directory.
<beandog> vidb: help get
<LmAt> L3tops: Yeah, I sudo service gdm stop  .  But I guess I wouldn't actually call that "fixing" the problem.
<Relo> okay perhaps I just don't understand then
<LmAt> L3tops: Thanks for asking :)
<jeeves_moss> xangua, I'm running the newest release.  and when I go to the top of the desktop, and right click the panel, nothing happens.  normally, I can right click and "add to panel".
<vidb> ok thank you
<llutz> Relo: it shuld contain a line like "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse"
<llutz> Relo: just different mirror than de.archive.... perhaps
<L3tops> Taddle: that will need a sudo... sorry.
<Relo> yes, it does
<llutz> Relo: so run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lynx-cur"
<docmur> nevermind I got them disabled :-)
<xangua> jeeves_moss: if you mean unity the panel position is fixed
<coolcusty_> is there a way to restrict user login and navigation to their home directory and it's sub directories
<Taddle> God you guys know a lot :P
<jeeves_moss> xangua, I'm not trying to move it, just add widgets to it
<LmAt> Well, after reading, it looks like I should just re-install ubuntu...
<sk1special> yeah
<beandog> coolcusty_: its called a chroot
<xangua> jeeves_moss: well you can add Indicators
<beandog> coolcusty_: derp, root jail.  my bad.
<jeeves_moss> xangua, ???
<beandog> LmAt: what happened?
<thesheff17_> anyone have all Chinese characters?  I have no idea how to fix this
<Taddle> L3tops, what was your intention with that?
<thesheff17_> and I can't read any of the menus
<xangua> jeeves_moss: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<beandog> thesheff17_: what's your locale set to?  Open a terminal and run "locale"
<L3tops> Taddle: that attempts to reconfigure broken package installs
<Taddle> It seems like it made no change to me
<beandog> and pastebin it
<jeeves_moss> xangua, thank you
<LmAt> beandog: I have two keyboard layouts: US and Dvorak.  I got a keyboard that handles the dvorak by itself, so that the computer thinks everything is in qwerty.
<coolcusty_> beandog: i'll look into it
<L3tops> Taddle: now apt-get remove again
<OerHeks> thesheff17, did you actually update a videodriver?
<LmAt> beandog: I would now like to remove the dvorak keyboard layout, but don't know how.
<beandog> coolcusty_: good luck man, usually it's in place for someone doing remote connections like SSH.
<thesheff17_> I ran updates
<thesheff17_> LANGUAGE=zh_CN:en
<beandog> LmAt: oh, that ... it's probably apt-reconfigure kbd or something
<LmAt> beandog: I got it working in gnome (very easily), but when I switch to tty1, the dvorak layout is happening again.
<Relo> okay, well... obviously I'm a linux noob so my questions will be annoying, but why can't I just specify a link to somewhere. Say I want to download... i donno... anything other than something that comes from xxxx.ubuntu.xxxx. I simply can't do it?
<teh5abiking> hello all
<Taddle> No change
<iSeeDeadPixels> who can help me with setting up MaaS with a existing DHCP server?
<beandog> LmAt: http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Keyboard-Layout-in-Ubuntu
<beandog> LmAt: Oh, just reboot then
<jeeves_moss> xangua, I'm actually using Gnome classic
<bibi23> L3tops: I found a package wich looks serious, https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5 , I've added the ppa, update etc, but php can't be upgraded because of dependencies that needs to be updated to, is there a way to update php and all the dependencies too?
<L3tops> beandog: LmAt dpkg --reconfigure
<LmAt> beandog: I did a few times :(
 * TheVoid_ is on gnome2
<llutz> Relo: you want to read about apt basics https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<beandog> L3tops: I was close. :)
<beandog> LmAt: Okay then, it's system keyboard.
<beandog> please hold.
<wylde> iSeeDeadPixels: #ubuntu-server would probably have people better able to help.
<L3tops> bibi23: PPAs are unsupported I am afraid. You are a bit on your own there. If you absolutely have to have the lastes version on lucid, you will have to work it out.
<beandog> L3tops: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<yohann> i know this is not the right place but i couldnt find a python irc, im having encoding erros in my python script
<xangua> bibi23: if the ppa doesn't work you need to contact the ppa maintainer
<beandog> thesheff17_: okay, what's your native language
<coolcusty_> also how can i give a user a home directory
<MrChattyPants> Here's the list of files that I need to make into a .deb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/994526/. How do I do it?
<LmAt> L3tops: , I'll check.
<beandog> coolcusty_: see userad d--help
<beandog> coolcusty_: useradd --help, rather
<Relo> llutz: alright I'll have a look. thanks
<coolcusty_> thanks
<beandog> coolcusty_: usermod --help if they already have an account
<wylde> !alis | yohann
<ubottu> yohann: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<yohann> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "<stdin>", line 3, in <module> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe4' in position 9: ordinal not in range(128) >>>
<coolcusty_> ok
<L3tops> bibi23: do not try and apt-get dist-upgrade as the thing suggests, install only the package you are after... ppas lead to all sorts of breakage.
<yohann> ok thanks wylde
<bibi23> L3tops: I already made it.. but I didn't update any package yet as there were a dependency issue
<Taddle> Where should I go from here?
<LmAt> beandog: Okay, configuring now.  This looks promising :)
<L3tops> Again bibi23, that falls out of support, and I am in 4 chans trying to help folks.
<beandog> LmAt: I'm gonna take a stab in the dark and say that you may have to reboot
 * beandog gives L3tops a cookie
 * Taddle gives everyone a cookie
<Taddle> Thanks for your help so far :D
<quiescens> yay cookie
<Taddle> God, that cut a hole in my bank account
<Taddle> 1776 cookies is not cheap
<LmAt> beandog: That didn't work :(
<LmAt> beandog: It didn't mention the keyboard layout.
<L3tops> !cookie | beandog
<ubottu> beandog: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<beandog> LmAt: really?  whut.
<beandog> LmAt: did it have you pick your native language and all that
<bibi23> L3tops: ok so I'll don't do that if it's dangerous, but I don't really understand how should I do then, because with the ppa you gave me earlier wasn't it the same issue? unsuported
<LmAt> beandog: really :)  It talked about character set, and font size (which I changed), but not layout.
<LmAt> beandog: It asked me the encoding and charcter set, not the layout.
<Dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<beandog> LmAt: I think that's probably it.  Try a reboot, if youc an
<L3tops> I gave you a website to try, after explaining that it is dangerous and unsupported bibi23. Don't punish me for trying to help.
<LmAt> beandog: hmm, okay.
<beandog> LmAt: or this http://en.kioskea.net/faq/10878-ubuntu-change-keyboard-layout
<LmAt> beandog: I did that.
<beandog> LmAt: weird.  I dunno.
<LmAt> beandog: It changes the keyboard layout in gnome.  But afer I restart, the deleted keyboard layout is back!
<LmAt> beandog: Okay.
<beandog> LmAt: really.  Hmm, one sec.
<Suse99> chi è italiano?
<blitzkrieg766> what is default passwd for root in ubuntu server
<Suse99> chi è italiano?
<Suse99> chi è italiano?
<Suse99> ?
<martinphone> rhythmbox help: how can I play mpc files with it?
<beandog> LmAt: pastebin /etc/default/keyboard
<Suse99> ciao
<beandog> blitzkrieg766: doesn't have one, you use the user account you setup to use sudo
<bibi23> L3tops: yes thanks for your help I'm grateful for that, I'm just trying to understand how the packages work because I'm kind of lost in that
<LmAt> beandog: That's difficult on tty, but I'll give it my best shot.
<beandog> well, that's not entirely true ... it *does* have one, but it's scrambled
<beandog> LmAt: use nopaste
<beandog> LmAt: nopaste /etc/default/keyboard
<beandog> LmAt: Are you on console right now?
<LmAt> beandog: installing...
<LmAt> beandog: Using tty1
<wylde> !root | blitzkrieg766
<ubottu> blitzkrieg766: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_willis> wowsers - cairo dock has a lot of features.. ;)
<beandog> LmAt: do you have a mouse cursor?
<LmAt> beandog: Yes, it's running irssi.  Tty 2 is installing.
<LmAt> beandog: nope.
<beandog> LmAt: install gpm if you want a mouse
<MrChattyPants> I download the lp:ubuntu/precise-updates/update-manager source files, then went ahead and merged them with the new strings from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mterry/update-manager/string-changes/revision/2426. So how do I get a .deb file from that now? Here's a list of files in update-manager now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/994526/.
<beandog> LmAt: comes in pretty handy. :)
<beandog> LmAt: also, tmux / screen ftw
<blitzkrieg766> amen!!! tmux rules
 * beandog floods LmAt with options
<blitzkrieg766> using it NOW
<blitzkrieg766> every dang day
<beandog> ^5 blitzkrieg766
<LmAt> beandog: I'm not interested in a mouse, but I forgot to run tmux before running irssi.  no foresight :(
<beandog> LmAt: nooooes
<LmAt> https:\\gist.github.com\2726485
<LmAt> beandog: That was a LITTLE easier ;)
<LmAt> beandog: I had to run nopaste, copy the url somewhere else, go back to irssi, and type the url again :P
<bibi23> L3tops: maybe I can take the same repository than for my local computer, the difference is that it's precise instead of lucid, does it make it uncompatible?
<beandog> LmAt: Right, with gpm you could have done copy / paste
<beandog> middle click ftw, also. ;)
<LmAt> beandog: Oh, gpm (gnome package manager?) has a clipboard with it?  Is it a service?
<coolcusty_> beandog: so i tried usermod and it give me a "no changes"  message but there isn't a directory for the user in the home directory and upon logging in i got "could not chdir to home directory /home/theuser: no such file or directory"
<beandog> LmAt: no ... gdm
<beandog> er
<beandog> blah
<LmAt> beandog: You use qwerty?
<MrChattyPants> Are the nVidia drivers stable enough now since nVidia released an update to them?
<beandog> LmAt: gpm                                                                                                            - General Purpose Mouse interface
<LmAt> beandog: I have gdm.  I stopped it (sudo service
<LmAt> oh
<beandog> LmAt: you dont have to stop it to get to console ... use ctl alt f1
<LmAt> beandog: What does your /etc/default/keyboard say?
<beandog> LmAt: alt f7 to get back
<LmAt> beandog: That doesn't work for previously described reasons.
<beandog> LmAt: http://pastie.org/3931614
<beandog> LmAt: Right, of course.
<LmAt> \me edits his keyboard file.
<LmAt> beandog: I'll need to restart after editing, right|
<beandog> coolcusty_: okay just make the home directory as root, then chown it to that user;  fex, mkdir /home/beandog; chown beandog: /home/beandog
<LmAt> beandog: Dang it, I can't edit the freaking file... oh yeah, sudo vim...
<coolcusty_> fex
<coolcusty_> lol sorry
<beandog> LmAt: heh
<beandog> coolcusty_: fex = for example
<LmAt> "keyboard" written
<LmAt> restarting, brb.
<LmAt> \quit
<LmAt> doh
<beandog> heh
<beandog> poor guy
<delac> Is it even possible to write udev rules on Pangolin? I have tried everything and nothing seems to work...
<sk1special> can you change the icon that progs use in the launcher?
<MrKeuner> is there a way to find out which package my mail command came with?
<llutz> MrKeuner: dpkg -S $(which mail)
<cristian_c> Hi
<MrKeuner> llutz, thanks
<cristian_c> How can I identify alsa mosules?
<beandog> MrKeuner: dpkg -L /usr/bin/binary-name
<cristian_c> *
<cristian_c> *modules
<MrKeuner> llutz, I got this actually, dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/bin/mail.
<irenicus09> hi are there any appication for controlling heat management @laptop? :P
<llutz> MrKeuner: its most likely jsut a symlink
<irenicus09> or does it have to be done the hard way
<beandog> irenicus09: lm_sensors, acpid, etc.
<MrKeuner> beandog, dpkg-query: error: package name in specifier '/usr/bin/mail' is illegal: must start with an alphanumeric character
<MrKeuner> llutz, ok
<LmAt> beandog: It didn't work.
<LmAt> beandog: I'm using gnome now.
<LmAt> beandog: It looks like nothing changed.
<MrKeuner> llutz, you are right, symlink to /etc/alternatives/mail
<llutz> beandog: dpkg -L    needs a packagename to list files, -S is to find a package
<beandog> llutz: derp
<llutz> MrKeuner: follow the links to find the endpoint
<trism> sk1special: change the Icon= line in the .desktop file the launcher uses, then drag and drop it back on the launcher (the default .desktop files are usually in /usr/share/applications/, easiest to copy them to ~/.local/share/applications/ and edit there)
<LmAt> http://gist.github.com/2726541
<irenicus09> beandog: no high level application to handle those?
<irenicus09> laptop_mode is good for power management
<beandog> LmAt: can you pastebin /etc/default/keyboard again
<beandog> LmAt: also, output of locale
<LmAt> beandog: http://gist.github.com/2726541
<MrKeuner> llutz, it was package: heirloom-mailx. Is there a way to find out what package triggered its installation?
<sk1special> ah mmk t/y
<LmAt> http://gist.github.com/2726552
<MrKeuner> llutz, I did not install it specifically
<oscar> Hi, I've just install OpenXenManager and had to make my own OpenXenManager.desktop, that's fine. I can start OXM from launcher but it does not indicate it's running so I can't switch to it, just start another instance. Am I missing something in my .desktop file?
<llutz> MrKeuner: aptitude why packagename
<beandog> LmAt: hmm that's what mine is too.  Now I'm really stumped.
<MrKeuner> llutz, thank you very much
<beandog> LmAt: how did you switch it to begin with?
<LmAt> beandog: At installation, it asked what keyboard I use. I told it "dvorak".
<beandog> LmAt: Also, see if it's that way with another user, too... could be an environment variable somewhere ... I'm not really familiar with keyboard layouts
<cristian_c> on other question:
<LmAt> beandog: Okay, I'll create another user.
<beandog> LmAt: well if it asked at install
<beandog> hmm
<cristian_c> How can I activate pinch gesture on my touchpad with ubuntu?
<beandog> it's probaby global
<LmAt> beandog: yup, probably :)  Now I want to globally change it :P
<beandog> LmAt: well I dunno man, just google it I guess. -_-
<LmAt> beandog: Thanks for your time.
<tankcr> hi all, are there any kernel devs online? I need a little help
<beandog> LmAt: yah, sorry man, I can't think of anything else.
<beandog> One of those should have fixed it
<tankcr> I am trying to add a cpu in xconfig
<LmAt> beandog: What if it is different for other users?
<beandog> LmAt: is it?
<resno> tankcr: theres a kernel dev chat somewhere out there
<tankcr> yup, not a single person chatting in it lol
<LmAt> beandog: I don't know, I'll have to switch users (which I've never done)...brb
<beandog> LmAt: Oh it's easy
<beandog> LmAt: sudo su - newuser
<tankcr> was hoping someone might be in here since no one is in there
 * Thrasher194 isn't here
<Dr_willis> cristian_c,  perhaps some info at --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11300/how-do-i-test-multi-gesture-capabilities-of-a-touchpad
<MrSexyPants> Is there a place where I could download and install all of WIndows 7 default fonts?
<rangergord> hi
<Dr_willis> MrSexyPants,  theres the msttcorefonts package i belive that gets most of the ms fonts
<rangergord> I know it's not very productive but I just wanted to say, after jumping from 10.04 to 12.04, that it's the most annoying desktop OS I've ever had the displeasure to use.
<Dr_willis> but later fonts i think MS licensed diffently
<Dr_willis> rangergord,  i find 12.04 a vast improvement...
<resno> rangergord: if you knew it wasnt productive why do it?
<MrSexyPants> Dr_willis, Would copying fonts from Windows 7 work on Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> MrSexyPants,  thats an easy way to get them. Put them in your .fonts directory
<rangergord> resno: I didn't know. I thought "oh hey, new LTS, they must have had time to fix issues the people were complaining about"
<Dr_willis> MrSexyPants,  i make a .fonts dir. put them in there. then link them to  be synced by my ubuntu one account. ;)
<madprog> hello
<resno> rangergord: whyd you say it here, not whyd you install it
<rangergord> I can't even figure out how to show the contents of a directory in a list (rather than thumbnails) without googling for it. And I'm a power user.
<Dr_willis> People complain about everything.. doesnet matter what they have..
<MrSexyPants> Dr_willis, Cool. Will try that.
<rangergord> resno: to give feedback?
<Dr_willis> directory in a list? same as its always been in nautilus...
<resno> rangergord: wrong place for feedback
<resno> rangergord: blurting out feedback in a support chat?
<LmAt> I found http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Gldt.svg
<Dr_willis> Changes to Nautilus are actually from the Gnome-Devs not the Ubuntu devs..
<rangergord> Dr_willis: BS, considering I did it all the time with 10.04 Nautilus, and I can't figure out where to show the option here.
<LmAt> Is it fair to say that each branch adds something to its root (or parent)?
<oscar> Hi, I've just install OpenXenManager and had to make my own OpenXenManager.desktop, that's fine. I can start OXM from launcher but it does not indicate it's running so I can't switch to it, just start another instance. Am I missing something in my .desktop file?
<Dr_willis> View -> list is hard to find?
<LmAt> In other words, the general rule is that things aren't removed or changed (much), but generally added?
<MrSexyPants> XFS file system is by far the fastest in my testings. What do you think?
<MrKeuner> how can I change a remote box's preference (no gui access) to install security updates automatically?
<cristian_c> Dr_Willis, I've not understood which --set-prop is related to pinch really in http://askubuntu.com/questions/11300/how-do-i-test-multi-gesture-capabilities-of-a-touchpad :(
<Dr_willis> cristian_c,  ive no idea. i just searched the site to find somthing that seemed related.
<Dr_willis> cristian_c,  check around on askubuntu.com you may find a better answer.
<xxxxx> ciao
<llutz> MrKeuner: you don't want to install anything automatically. install apticron or something like that to inform you about updates and do it manually then...
<cristian_c> Dr_willis, I looked for, but I didn't understood how can I solve
<MrKeuner> llutz, even the security updates?
<cristian_c> *didn't understand
<llutz> MrKeuner: just my experience, better to have a look before installation
<beandog> llutz: apticron?  Must check out.
<madprog> I've installed ubuntu (11.10) on lvm over cryptfs over raid1 partitions. I think that my setup is correct, but I keep ending in the initramfs prompt. The root= kernel parameter is UUID=<uuid of the root partition>, and lvm partitions are visible when i run blkid, or ls /dev/mapper, in the initramfs prompt. How can I see what is wrong? Any hint?
<MrKeuner> beandog, there is also logwatch
<llutz> MrKeuner: and manually updating several machines is easy by using cssh
<beandog> oh?
 * beandog lookie
<Dr_willis> Logwatch is a neat little tool.
<Dr_willis> shows all these kiddies trying to get into my ssh servers. :)
<beandog> Oh, that?
<sk1special> anyone know if its possible to control the compiz cube via kinect?
<MrKeuner> llutz, I must go into puppet at some point, that would be the eventual solution
<beandog> I'm not worried about SSH.  pubkey access only + AllowGroups ftw
<beandog> or AllowUsers if you prefer.
 * beandog blathers
<cristian_c> Dr_willis, I'll try to ask how can I use that link
<MrKeuner> Dr_willis, I would call them botnets
<Dr_willis> MrKeuner,  actually i think its people on irc that see me and my ip. ;)
<Dr_willis> dont seemt o get as many hits when im not on irc
<llutz> Dr_willis: zombies even, wherever they come from :)
<MrKeuner> llutz, what keeps you from applying a security update?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Logwatch shoes me what packages were upgraded. never noticed that befor.
<llutz> MrKeuner: i like to check what packages are going to be updated, what packages they affect etc.
<llutz> MrKeuner: and there had been updates breaking things in the past. i hope to avoid this
<MrKeuner> llutz, I see. Usually I just go ahead and apply security updates, as well as regular package updates, haven't had a problem since I switched from Debian sid
<MrKeuner> I have 6 boxes that are on and off at irregular times, so can't use cssh effectively
<llutz> MrKeuner: well i'm running mostly debian machines (squeeze for server, sid at home), only on my netbook there's 12.04 working
<DanielConvissor> hi. setting up a linode with 12.04.  calling "apt-get install iptables-persistent" produces http://pastebin.com/VAMQfXun
<ikdebem> excuse me, where can i go to make some questions about my problems. can anyone answer me?
<MrKeuner> llutz, all ubuntu lts
<DanielConvissor> ikdebem: if they're ubuntu related, here :)
<ikdebem> =D
<ikdebem> can be about drivers, multi sound boards?
<llutz> !details | ikdebem
<ubottu> ikdebem: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MrKeuner> llutz, at my new job they use squeeze, I was thinking if I could switch it to sid, how stable is sid these days?
 * Dr_willis wonders what a 'multi sound bord' is..
<ikdebem> ok.
<llutz> MrKeuner: sid is boring since a few years but i wouldn't use it in critical envs
<MrKeuner> llutz, even testing has gnome 2.30 :(
<llutz> MrKeuner: kde-user at home :) i guess we're drifting heavily into OT
<ikdebem> I have 2 soundboards, my primary isnt work, but is onboard. And i need to discover how to make linux use my other one as primary one
<MrKeuner> llutz, OT?
<llutz> offtopic MrKeuner
<MrKeuner> llutz, ah yes, sorry
<eightieskhild> ubuntu 12.04 is f'd this morning anyclue why ?
<eightieskhild> gnome 3 nolonger works
<ikdebem> ubuntu 12.04 lst
<eightieskhild> when will 12.042 be out?
<MrKeuner> eightieskhild, three months
<MrKeuner> eightieskhild, I believe
<eightieskhild> MrKeuner, what do i do in the mean time
<eightieskhild> i had to install cinnamon to get byt
<ikdebem> how can i choose what will be my primary sound board?
<MrKeuner> depends on your problem
<eightieskhild> i can't stand unity
<sk1special> do settings and currently installed progs carry over into the next versions?
<MrKeuner> eightieskhild, think about ppas you have
<eightieskhild> i even purged and reinstalled gnome
<eightieskhild> MrKeuner, which ppas do you mean?
<MrKeuner> ppas that you have added
<eightieskhild> hold on
<MrKeuner> they may be the culprit
<madprog> I've installed ubuntu (11.10) on lvm over cryptfs over raid1 partitions. I think that my setup is correct, but I keep ending in the initramfs prompt. The root= kernel parameter is UUID=<uuid of the root partition>, and lvm partitions are visible when i run blkid, or ls /dev/mapper, in the initramfs prompt. How can I see what is wrong? Any hint?
<prakhar> NICK ME
<prakhar> whoami
<eightieskhild> http://pastebin.com/VLxfwQYd
<eightieskhild> MrKeuner, http://pastebin.com/VLxfwQYd can you send me a deafult sources.list
<brij> @ppd
<ikdebem> Someone can help me with my soundboard?
<L3top> eightieskhild: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<L3top> !details | ikdebem
<ubottu> ikdebem: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<eightieskhild> L3top, Thats where i made mine at.
<L3top> if you are looking to find ppas that are not there ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<L3top> eightieskhild: ^
<MrKeuner> eightieskhild, appears like you can disable lines after 3rd party repos line. also check out the ones in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ikdebem> Well, i have the ubuntu 12.04 LTS and my sistem have no sound. I'm with 2 sound boards.
<ikdebem> L3top can help me with it?
<Dr_willis> purgeing and reinstalling will not fix an issuye with messed up user settings. You could test by making a new user eightieskhild  and see if the newly made has the same issue. If they do - that points to a system issue.. if a new user works.. that points to a user config issue.
<MrKeuner> eightieskhild, I would disable all ppas, remove all packages that came with them, reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<MrKeuner> ubuntu-desktop meta package i mean
<L3top> ikdebem: type alsamixer
<ikdebem> i did it
<ikdebem> but my primary one, isnt work
<ikdebem> and i need to tell the sistem what will be the primary soundboard
<ikdebem> system*
<L3top> press f6 or whatever it tells you to list cards
<ikdebem> yes
<L3top> make sure both are there firstly
<ikdebem> but i cant make the one i want to be the primary
<ikdebem> there i can only set the lvls that i want
<ikdebem> i am
<L3top> right... that should probably be done through settings...
<ikdebem> the 2 are there
<L3top> one second... I will ahve to look at ubu, I use kubu mostly
<ikdebem> but the default on is my onboard, and this one isnt working
<ikdebem> ill wait
<darrenlooby> Hello all... I've just installed Ubuntu Server on my laptop - and it wont boot. It says "Error: out of disk" and "Grub rescue>"
<huppensuhn> can I disable that crash reporter thing? it's detecting crashes all over the place. even with programs that seem to work perfectly fine.
<bibi23> L3top: I've made it! Finally I found this one : https://launchpad.net/~fabianarias/+archive/php5 , I'll keep an eye on the official repo and switch back once updated, thanks for your help ;)
<mafiaboy> correct me if i m wrong but i think for now 10.04 is more stable than 12.04
<llutz> ikdebem: you checked http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/asoundconf ?
<L3top> glad you got it going bibi23 :)
<llutz> ikdebem: sry haven't seen that theres no english version. run "asoundconf list "
<ikdebem> i tried the asoundconf-gtk
<ikdebem> but this isnt working too
<L3top> I cant get to that machine right now ikdebem. Someone else will have to help you... it is booted to another OS and in use
<qkslvrwolf> does anyone have any insite onthe difference between kernels in the minimal installer?
<qkslvrwolf> or even insight?
<ikdebem> ok l3top
<ikdebem> tnks for help
<mark___> jo
<L3top> sorry I wasn't any :(
<mrwappie> jo
<llutz> ikdebem: try the commandline version, maybe this works. "asoundconf set-default-card yourcardwanted"
<Birk_> I have a apache proxy server supporting a ruby web app. I need to know how much connections the apache is receiving. What command can I use to get this information ?
<ikdebem> you try, it is a help ^
<ikdebem> ^^
<ikdebem> my system doest accept this command, he says "invalid command"
<ikdebem> i tried to apt-get install this, but doest solve anything
<llutz> ikdebem: seems to be removed from alsa-utils....
<ikdebem> no
<ikdebem> when i do the instasllation
<ikdebem> he says "0 copy, 0 install"
<ikdebem> like my system have it alrealy
<ikdebem> ill do the command here
<ikdebem> and tell you what he says
<llutz> ikdebem: you have the package alsa-utils, but that packages doesn't contain "asoundconf" anymore
<ikdebem> hmm
<ikdebem> its a problem, every tutorial i found, say to use the alsa
<ikdebem> asoundconf
<ikdebem> is there a way to instal the asoundconf?
<negone> Sorry to bother everyone, but I could use some one on one help with setting up ubuntu server 12.04
<llutz> ikdebem: "sudo wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/47786452/asoundconf -O /usr/local/bin/asoundconf  && sudo chmod 0755 /usr/local/bin/asoundconf  "  but be warned, this comes from unknown sources.
<MrKeuner> if I edit resolv.conf will it be reset after next reboot?
<llutz> MrKeuner: it will
<ubuntu_> das
<MrKeuner> llutz, can I change it permanently?
<llutz> MrKeuner: edit your nm-connections or /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/*
<MrKeuner> llutz, thank you
<ikdebem> no problem, im learning ^
<ikdebem> ^^
<ChocolateMInht> I'm having an issue where after trying to login (entering the username/password correctly), i hear the login noise, the screen flashes, and then it dumps me back to the login page. I took a look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log but I don't see anything in there about X crashing
<ChocolateMInht> anybody have any idea>
<negone> I am having a problem setting up the partitions
<haxxpop> is AMD64 release usable only for AMD processor?
<Biblioclasta> ChocolateMInht, did you try other desktop?
<negone> I would be very greatfull if someone could lend me a hand
<llutz> haxxpop: nope intel too
<resno> haxxpop: no, 64bit cpu
 * resno hands negone his hand
<vlt> ChocolateMInht: Just for testing: rename your home dir and create a new empty one.
<resno> negone: could you fully explain you issue?
 * negone thanks resno
<eightieskhild> MrKeuner, http://pastebin.com/A8A9dyQ9 with http://pastebin.com/9pKWwjxd
<negone> well i am trying to setup ubuntu 12.04 server on my server and i cant seem to get the partitions set up
<sanguisdex_home> si I just got my new thinkpad  t520 in the mail yesterday
<sanguisdex_home> its fantastic
<negone> the bios is setup for a raid 5
<resno> negone: you may get better help in #ubuntu-server
<haxxpop> llutz: resno: thanks
<sanguisdex_home> to save time I just swapped in my old hd, will sort ont the new one thise weekend
<negone> i want one drive setup on a raid0 to host the os and the other 5 set up on a raid 5 to be the data base and so forth
<negone> oh thanks
<sanguisdex_home> but I get 4 hours of battery life in win7 and 2 in linux
<sanguisdex_home> what's uop with that?
<eightieskhild> unity is a resource hog
<resno> sanguisdex_home: different optimizations for power use
<resno> or lack there of
<smallfoot-> rules for Ubuntu repository is that it must be DFSG-approved license?
<eightieskhild>  http://pastebin.com/A8A9dyQ9 with http://pastebin.com/9pKWwjxd anyone?
<sanguisdex_home> resno: is there any ways around this?
<resno> sanguisdex_home: going unity 2d maybe.
<majuscule> Ubuntu is not detecting my second graphics card. How can I troubleshoot this?
<Sheldon42> majuscule, What graphics card is it?  Which Ubuntu?
<rodd> is it possible to update ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 lts from a cd?
<ballroomblitz42> Now that support for Maverick has ended, I've got no choice but to upgrade.  Is there any way to do so without making major changes to the UI?
<L3top> ballroomblitz42: not really.
<mafiaboy> you have choice :ballroomblitz42
<Sheldon42> ballroomblitz42, You mean alternatives to Unity?
<L3top> I mean only that the UI is going to change, though it does not have to change as dramatically as unity.
<raido> anyone know why the sun-java6-plugin seems to be suddenly disabled in Lucid?
<akashm1990> Is there any alternative for the screen clipping function of Onenote?
<ballroomblitz42> Can I keep GNOME?
<akashm1990> (Ubuntu 12.04)
<lorecaster> it's me again. after being hacked, it seems, last night, I did a complete reinstall. Not only can I not seem to activiate gnome3 (install went fine, logout, login with "GNOME" option spits me back into gnome2) but I can't seem to install additional monitor drivers! says error, check "/etc/logs/jockey.log" but I don't know what to look for
<majuscule> Sheldon42: ubuntu 12.04 LTS minimal install, lspci | grep VGA gives "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Barts PRO [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]
<L3top> gnome3 ballroomblitz42
<majuscule> Sheldon42: the second graphics card is the same type
<edgy> Hi, I installed ubuntu and then a lot of more software, how can I export all the software I have installed so that I can install it later with any new installation?
<mafiaboy> yea u can use old ubuntu archives
<akashm1990> or atleast an option to save screenshots to a folder automatically without the popup on pressing print screen
<KM0201> lorecaster: you got "hacked"?
<DanielConvissor> for the record...  iptables-persistent install has a bug when saving the settings.  if choosing the option to not save the settings, it runs fine.  reproducable.
<mafiaboy> and still use apt-get
<Sheldon42> majuscule, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mafiaboy> and still use apt-get
<_raven> RecordMyDesktop crashed while encoding - what kind of file format is this and how to encode it with ffmpeg for example?
<lorecaster> I was out of town from 8am to 5pm, and came back my computer was entirely displaying mandrin chinese. found out that over 200 terminal entries took place while I was away.
<ballroomblitz42> L3top: so gnome2 is gone?
<smallfoot-> is spyware allowed in multiverse and restricted?
<BlouBlou> gnome2 is totally dead
<Sheldon42> edgy, You can do that if you upgrade distros.  Not aware of any software that does it on new installations.
<lorecaster> but what's really perplexing is that gnome3 won't work I ran "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" and it all went fine. I log out, select "gnome" and it spits me back into classic gnome 2
<KM0201> smallfoot-: lol
<ubuntu_> milen8204, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<edgy> Sheldon42: it's not that difficult, I can launch the package manager, then export the packages, or even do dpkg -l
<majuscule> Sheldon42: am i obtuse? I see nothing on that page about how to configure a second card
<smallfoot-> KM0201, in main and universe, everything must be open-source. in mulitverse and restricted, there are any rules? it can be spyware in there too?
<ServerCrash> hi when i play movie on ubuntu, using vlc player or mplayer, i see a constant rise in memory
<ServerCrash> ussage
<Sheldon42> edgy, Great. What's the problem then?
<lorecaster> I will return, need to reboot and (hopefully) fix my nvidia drivers. won't be long.
<L3top> majuscule: lspci | grep VGA
<ServerCrash> looks like dbus-daemon keeps eating memory
<ServerCrash> any solution to overcome this
<L3top> How many lines does that produce?
<c__> hello word
<edgy> Sheldon42: it would export all dependencies, too, which could change in the future
<ballroomblitz42> I'm surprised it hasn't forked... both gnome3 and unity kinda feel like a padded cell...  Although I guess this is an ancient topic by now.  Where have the gnome2 users gone? LXDE? XFCE?
<wwd> ServerCrash:  does it rise until the system halts or what
<Erthe> Good afternoon.
<smallfoot-> :)
<Sheldon42> majuscule, If you have two graphics cards -- both the same manufacturer and model, then I don't think you need to install the same drivers twice.
<c__> it's night here
<Teligard> Hi all
<Sheldon42> ballroomblitz42, There are plenty of distros still using (and will continue to for the next five years) Gnome 2.
<ServerCrash> wwd, system doesnt hang, but it keeps rising and uses up 99% memory or more
<majuscule> Sheldon42: I wouldn't think so either! and yet I cannot seem to use the monitor attached to the second card
<Erthe> I'm trying to do an apt-get upgrade on a server but have found something strange.  In /etc/apt/sources.list.d and /etc/apt/lists I'm finding a lot of references to karmic and the distribution is hardy
<ServerCrash> wwd, leaving aside just 100mb or so
<Erthe> How do I determine if packages were installed from karmic?
<ServerCrash> wwd, out of 4gb or 8gb
<wwd> how much memory does the system see? cat /proc/meminfo
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<Lunar_Lander> just a short message
<Teligard> Anyone familiar with building and installing ubuntu (besides the kernel) from source?
<Lunar_Lander> I now have 12.04 installed and it is GOOD!
<Lunar_Lander> :D
<Lunar_Lander> thanks
<FloodBot1> Lunar_Lander: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Teligard> I'm trying to refine my system to be a bit slimmer and meanr
<Teligard> meaner
<ballroomblitz42> =S  is there a way to selectively upgrade, keeping gnome2?  can I just change my sources.list and update the packages I already have?
<huppensuhn> can I disable that crash reporter thing? it's detecting crashes all over the place. even with programs that seem to work perfectly fine.
<L3top> majuscule: lspci | grep VGA | wc -l
<L3top> what is the number there
<moah> hello #ubuntu, i have the following problem: I startred an app with Alt+F2 (aterm, it appeared in the launcher with a question mark icon), i then removed this question mark from the launcher. now the app is still running, but after I minimized it, it didnt reappear in the launcher. how can i get it back?
<Erthe> Can anyone tell me how I can determine what packages were installed from which package repository vs. another?
<Teligard> When I even start up the mini, it loads a bunch of items I want to start building from scratch
<BeWilled> is there a way to keep my linux aliases in the cloud? im tired of loosing them, and re writing them every time!
<anno_> Hi there. At the moment I try to create a package for ubuntu package system. A deb file. What I try is to create a executable file including its libraries. But I get an error message during this process. dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libmylib.so.0 needed by debian/myproject/usr/bin/myproject (ELF format: 'elf32-i386'; RPATH: '').    So after every lib and the executable file is created this happens and the package can't
<anno_>  be built.
<llutz> Teligard: better to use a distro being designed for that, like gentoo, than a binary-based like *buntu, where you won't get any help in solving dependencies on sources
<domino14> what does ^@ mean at teh end of a line in emacs?
<raido> Firefox and Chrome both no longer recognize that the sun-java6-plugin is installed on Lucid. Any ideas?
<Teligard> moah: Have you tried restarting it (ps ux | grep <app>, then find the associated process id, kill the process, and restart it)?
<rektide2> what was the first "Brown" release of Ubuntu
<jiffe98> anyone installed over iscsi before?  I can erase a disk and tcpdump shows traffic flying by, but if I try to install to it, tcpdump shows a couple packets every 5 seconds or so and its been sitting at 33% which is where it started for the past hour
<Sheldon42> rektide2, I think it happened in Mark Shuttleworth's toilet.
<moah> Teligard: the problem is, no, but i dont want to kill it, becuase I have a process runing in there. I just want it to reappear, but it minimized into... nothing.
<rektide2> oooohhh zing! Sheldon420, a round of applause everyone
<moah> is there some other way to access running windows other than the launcher?
<Teligard> llutz: I'm running freebsd right now, but xbmc is really tailored to ubuntu
<vlt> moah: Alt+Tab
<moah> vlt: : Alt+Tab doesnt work, the app is not in the list.
<Teligard> moah: I don't know.  I'm sorry :(
<moah> hmm, this is a serious bug, is somebody from the unity team around to fix this? windows shouldnt disappear into nothing when minimized.
<mneptok> moah: bug reports go to Launchpad, not IRC.
<domino14> does anyone know what those ^M ^@ etc characters mean?
<domino14> i cant even google them
<domino14> stupid google
<Sheldon42> moah, Search the launchpad database to check if it's already been reported.  If not, file a bug report there.
<L3top> moah: superkey tab I beleive...
<trism> domino14: ^M is carriage return
<Erthe> Can anyone give me a little assistance on a system maintenance matter?
<domino14> ok what is ^@?
<L3top> domino14: ^M is a carriage return in a microsoft text format... like something created with notepad
<gamegeek> hello i was here yesterday, im trying to instal ybunto asa dual boot on one of my 2 machines and i cant get it to work, one is a core2dua imac the other a i7runing win7
<gd_> hi all, can someone please tell me how to configure daemons/services in ubuntu 12.4. i was used to use /etc/rc2.c (remoe add links) but it seems that not all services run are located there e.g. bluetooth ...
<domino14> i just want to know what ^@ is
<ChocolateMInht> vlt: I tried renaming my user directory and it didn't help
<Erthe> I have an installation of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid) whose sources list contains references to Karmic
<L3top> tab? I don't remember.
<ChocolateMInht> Biblioclasta: i'm not sure I understand what you mean in regards to the other desktop
<Teligard> gamegeek: what issues are you running into?
<Erthe> I'm trying to figure out if there were packages installed from Karmic sources or not
<moah> mneptok: I dont want to register with launchpad, if you dont care about bug reports from people who dont want to register, than say that. this is a bug report, and if I dont find a way to retrieve windows which disappear into nothing, im deinstalling unity.
<domino14> ok, ^@ is the null character, i found it
<ballroomblitz42> clicking "upgrade" feels like suicide.
<vlt> ChocolateMInht: Then I don’t know. You created a new empty home dir with the correct owner and permissions?
<mneptok> moah: it's not my decision. and really, it's fine with me if you use whatever works for you.
<gamegeek> on my i7 wen isntaling the screen freezes and my mous is glitched, on imac i get to the cd instal fuction but after that its black screen
<ChocolateMInht> vlt: yeah
<Sheldon42> moah, Feel free to remove Ubuntu.  Nobody's forcing you to use it.  Linux is a community, everyone helps everyone else.  You're not doing anybody any favors by using Linux or not.  By all means, if you have this attitude, remove it.
<gd_> anyone any int how to configure services on the shell?
<genii-around> !info dos2unix | domino14
<ubottu> domino14: dos2unix (source: dos2unix): convert text file line endings between CRLF and LF. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.3.1-1 (precise), package size 58 kB, installed size 239 kB
<moah> Sheldon42: i'm trying to help right now by reporting a serious bug (windows disappear into nothing when minimized and cant be reactivated), but I'm being told that my help will only be considered when I register with launchpad first. I dont want to do that.
<gamegeek> the only thing i want to do is dualboot but it seems to be a big issue to handle and documentation is lacking if somthing isnt doing anything
<vlt> moah: Then don’t do it.
<L3top> Erthe: there are some complicated aptitude commands that will tell you what is installed from the repo, but in synaptic you should be able to filter packages by their origin
<moah> why is the ubuntu community so hostile to newcommers?
<Sheldon42> moah, If you don't want to provide your real email, then create a disposable one.  It's important to register to keep track of progress of bugs, and to prevent flooding or spamming.
<Erthe> L3top, Is there a good reason why the sources list would contain references to Karmic as well as Lucid?
<domino14> it's not just ubuntu, it's been like this for 15 years
<L3top> Erthe: is this a project install?
<bluesnow> Hi, I'm a little confused about how Ubuntu's file system/installation works. I just searched my file system for Python 2.7 and found folders named python 2.7 everywhere.
<gamegeek> for mac i instaled rEFIt but it dousnt do anything wen i releunch my machene
<moah> okay, if you dont want a bug report, good bye then, I wont bother next time.
<Erthe> It was an image, Rackspace
<Erthe> But installed as 10.04 LTS
<mongy> moah, I'd personally use compizconfig-settings-manager (careful, it might break your unity if you use it wrong) and use the shift-switcher plugin with alt+tab or even a mouse gesture with the scale plugin., plus you can enable the showing of minimised windows in the 'workarounds' options.
<Erthe> The other sources, I would imagine, were added manually
<Teligard> gamegeek: When you go through the installer, it should ask you if you wnt to set ubuntu up in a different partition.
<L3top> for a time our project had a karmic source for a specific package Erthe. I am sure figuring out what came from there will give you more clues.
<Sheldon42> I love how some people have such an entitlement attitude, like moah.  Ubuntu or the community doesn't owe you anything.  You're not doing us a favor by using Ubuntu or by filing a bug report.  A little humility and patience goes a long way.
<Teligard> gamegeek: and, at the end, it will mention installing grub, which is the bootloader that wil id win7
<Foxhoundz> Ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> I have a question
<bluesnow> How do I figure out which of the python 2.7 folders to use or put libraries in?
<Foxhoundz> why doesn't Ubuntu save the laptop brightness level for next logon
<Erthe> L3top, Thanks for your assistance!
<gamegeek> Teligard i dint get any of this
<Teligard> gamegeek: On the mac side, I can't answer, only the windows side
<Foxhoundz> Right now I'm having to use xbacklight to progmatically set the backlight level
<gamegeek> on windows i did the wubi.exe mlultyple times
<Teligard> gamegeek: Strange, because I multiboot 4 seperate OS's w/o issue
<gamegeek> booting isnt the iseu on windows machine
<Pici> bluesnow: You may want to take a look at the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview as well as http://docs.python.org/install/index.html which will describe how python's directory architecture is structured.
<Teligard> gamegeek: What's the issue on the win box?
<gamegeek> its then wen im in ubuto os instaling the rest of the os it freezes or if it gets done it frezes where i have to put in my password
<bluesnow> Pici: thanks
<gamegeek> ^^
<Teligard> gamegeek: Then I dont' really have answers for yo.  I'm sorry
<gamegeek> i made a video of one of my atampts
<gamegeek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKgCtZo1m7I&list=UUcIT1NQZAbOwTKZEHmrkJfw&index=1&feature=plcp
<Pici> bluesnow: For the most part, you should be installing python modules through packages available in our repositories. But pip or easy_install or manual via distutils would be the next course of action.
<gd_> ok, i rephrase my question. can someone tell me why /usr/sbin/bluetoothd is started even i do not find it in my rc2.d folder?
<gd_> sysv-rc-conf also does not mark bluetooth as enabled service.
<bluesnow> Pici: I also have Python 3 and 2.5 on my file system. Would I need to remove those if I want auto-installs to work correctly? (I want to put stuff in the right place for my 2.7 interpreter)
<gamegeek> Teligard u know what the problem might be
<Pici> bluesnow: No, you don't need to remove them.
<Teligard> gamegeek: what?
<gamegeek> du u know?
<gd_> only noobs here?
<Teligard> gamegeek: I don't
<Pici> gd_: Ubuntu uses upstart. So, check /etc/init/ for a matching .conf file.
<Teligard> gamegeek: Not a problem I've encountered
<gd_> Pici thnx i grep
<bluesnow> Pici: Auto-installs will just go into the right folder for Python 2.7? Do they go into the 2.7/site-packages folder? Trying to figure out how I would find the libraries later if I needed to look at them.
<gamegeek> i realy dont know what to do anymore and even on both machines
<Pici> bluesnow: Generally, yes.
<Orpheon> so yeah, where could I find some 32-bit opengl installation?
<gamegeek> can plz someon explain what the problem might be with it or even know a solution http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKgCtZo1m7I
<Orpheon> in other words, why can't wine find opengl, even though it's installed?
<belgianguy> anyone know where I can get general help on makefiles?
<bluesnow> Pici: okay, thanks
<tankcr> hey all, I need a decent editor with line numbers
<Pici> bluesnow: actually, sorry, you'd look in /usr/share/pyshared/ or /usr/lib/pythonX.Y/dist-packages
<Orpheon> tankr: For python, nothing beats Komodo edit
<tankcr> cool thanks
<bluesnow> Pici: oh okay, thanks. Python's directory naming is different on Linux than Windows then?
<m15k> Hi where are the deactivated ppas listed?
<Pici> bluesnow: Not just naming, but different Linux distros choose how they will distribute python packages and where they will install.
<bluesnow> Pici: ah okay, thanks. Is there a command I can use to uninstall all versions of Python on my file system, so I can do a clean install of only 2.7?
<smallfoot-> bluesnow, know that upcoming Ubuntu 12.10 will come with Python 3 default and wont come with Python 2 installed
<Pici> bluesnow: different python versions can be installed at the same time. There is no reason why you should need to uninstall them.  Additionally, many of the core Ubuntu packages depend on python to run.
<anno_> Hi there. At the moment I try to create a package for ubuntu package system. A deb file. What I try is to create a executable file including its libraries. But I get an error message during this process. dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libmylib.so.0 needed by debian/myproject/usr/bin/myproject (ELF format: 'elf32-i386'; RPATH: '').    So after every lib and the executable file is created this happens and the package can b
<anno_> uilt.
<bluesnow> Pici: oh okay, thanks.
<vlt> Hello. I installed the pkg “ubuntu-desktop” and its dependencies. From the list of recommended packages I installed the following (uncommented): http://paste.ubuntu.com/994689/  -- What packages do I need to get a working Unity Dashboard and the logout button in the upper right corner (which is missing now)?
<Rud> smallfoot-: I trust there will be some version of 2.x available in 12.10
<vlt> And what packages do you recommend I absolutely should install?
<Orpheon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981797
<sancas> hello!!
<sancas> i cannot start windows partition :(
<WotWhere> HELLO Ubuntooooo00
<WotWhere> mighty happy
<sancas> i used boot-repair and i only can boot for linux}
<sancas> here's the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/994692/
<Sheldon42> sancas, Do you see Grub when booting?
<gamegeek> i still havent gotten into ubutu
<WotWhere> ikonia: u there?
<gamegeek> alway freezes or crashes on login
<sancas> Sheldon42: yeah! but i only had 2 options ubuntu and ubuntu recovery mod
<sancas> but i have win to
<Sheldon42> sancas, Check the grub file to see if the Windows partition is commented out, or missing. If it is, you'll have to manually add it.
<saliak> I'm trying to install the package "asterisk-app-fax" that is supposedly in universe (http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/asterisk-app-fax).  I'm running server 10.04.2.  i have universe enabled in my sources list.  any idea why i can't find it?
<Sheldon42> sancas, That would depend on which version of Windows you're using and all that.
<WotWhere> thanks goes to | compdoc gaelfx dr_willis
<sancas> i have win 7 and i check the grub.cfg and nothing about win
<gamegeek> why is it so hard to just instal the os
<theadmin> saliak: Your link is for hardy, you're on Lucid?
<theadmin> !find asterisk-app-fax lucid
<sancas> Sheldon42: how can i add manually? i have raid 0 to :(
<ubottu> Package/file asterisk-app-fax does not exist in lucid
<bluesnow> if I wrote a Python app on Ubuntu and wanted to deploy to windows, is there a tool I can use to bundle windows versions of the libraries used?
<saliak> theadmin: ahh. well, i totally missed that.
<abhinav_singh> i want mac spotlight like search in my ubuntu box .. which app i should installed ?
<Sheldon42> sancas, See if this tutorial works for you: http://technologytales.com/2010/11/21/manually-adding-an-entry-for-windows-7-to-an-ubuntu-grub2-menu/
<VCoolio> abhinav_singh: I think you mean something like kupfer
<sancas> Sheldon42: but i have raid 0 :(
<bxnub> I get this error "Can't get http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwibber-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Contents-amd64.gz
<bxnub> Apparently a lot of people are getting a similar error with apt-file but nobody has a solution, what's the problem?
<bxnub> Well, I know it's a 404 error because the file doesn't exist, but why...
<xangua> bxnub: because it doesn't exist, also jaunty is no loger supported
<WotWhere> THANKU and god Bless U| compdoc gaelfx dr_willis
<Sheldon42> sancas, Try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132896/ubuntu-12-04-raid0-windows-7-not-loading
<bxnub> IDK why it's pointing to jaunty
<bxnub> I'm running hardy
<ycr> hello everybody, i need some help, my problem is with chromium, after downloading something is not opening the download i have to go to home/downloads/ by nautilus.  im in ubuntu 12.04
 * sancas reading :)
<ubuntu> ok, after a sudden loss of power, many of my files are missing....in one case, if I do ls -l the directory shows up, but when i try to cd to that directory it says "Input/Output error"
<vlt> How can I install the previously without recommended packages installed pkg “ubuntu-desktop” again, now with all recommendations?
<Guest33411> is there any way to get them back?
<alexfu> how do you change default sound device using alsa?
<vlt> To install the previously installed pkg “ubuntu-desktop” again, now with all recommendations, I tried `aptitude -r reinstall ubuntu-desktop` but that command still ignores the recommended pkgs. Any idea how to solve this?
<ycr> hello everybody, i need some help, my problem is with chromium, after downloading something is not opening the download i have to go to home/downloads/ by nautilus.  im in ubuntu 12.04
<smithw> Hi there, does anyone know how to (if it's even possible) install a driver for a Reatek RTL8723AE wi-fi chipset on 12.04?
<lilleman> My DNS servers keeps resetting to 192.168xx even though I've manually set DNS-server in my network manager. Is there any more place to look? 12.04 :)
<theadmin> lilleman: System-wide DNS configurations are normally in /etc/resolv.conf with entries like "nameserver 8.8.8.8", one per line.
<lilleman> theadmin: Yes, I konw. But since 12.04 this file is not for editing, since its generated by resolvconf
<bxnub> why does this happen: http://i.imgur.com/l1Lf9.png
<theadmin> lilleman: Bah, sorry, I didn't know that (last I used of Ubuntu was Lucid)
<bxnub> (note deluge-common says jaunty, but I'm on hardy(
<lilleman> theadmin: is cool. ty for the try :)
<ycr> hello everybody, i need some help, my problem is with chromium, after downloading something is not opening the download i have to go to home/downloads/ by nautilus.  im in ubuntu 12.04
<xangua> theadmin:  /etc/resolv.conf is no longer editable in precice , lilleman gksu gedit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<xangua> and add: prepend domain-name-servers x.x.x.x, y.y.y.y;
<xangua> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/setup-static-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<bxnub> sudo apt-get install transmission-daemon
<bxnub> woops, this isnt my terminal
<mrdigua> 有人在不
<sancas> ok i'll try now thanks Sheldon42 :D
<theadmin> bxnub: Hehe... Set a different color theme in one of them :P
<theadmin> mrdigua: English only here, please
<LjL> !cn | mrdigua
<ubottu> mrdigua: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ycr> hello????
<bxnub> why is every install of debian/ubuntu ive ever encountered worked differently
<yeats> vlt: it's clunky, but you could do: sudo apt-get install `apt-cache -n depends ubuntu-desktop | grep Recommends | awk '{print $2}' | tr '\n' ' '` which would install the recommended packages for ubuntu-desktop
<theadmin> bxnub: What do you mean, "differently"?
<qwd> Ubuntu 12.04 with Unity. I opened Keepassx and minimized it, but it doesn't show up in the bar to the left, and I don't see it when alt-tabbing. How do I bring it back up?
<ycr> hello everybody, i need some help, my problem is with chromium, after downloading something is not opening the download i have to go to home/downloads/ by nautilus.  im in ubuntu 12.04
<bxnub> theadmin: the last VPS I had, I never had an issue installing/compiling this
<theadmin> !repeat | ycr
<ubottu> ycr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bxnub> this dedicated server hasn't yet installed an application I want first time
<theadmin> bxnub: Do you have base-devel installed?
<theadmin> bxnub: Err, scratch that, build-essential
<theadmin> (sorry, messing distros)
<bxnub> theadmin: yes
<alexfu> i'm using Ubuntu 11.10, how do you change the default sound device via terminal?
<bxnub> theadmin: I'm talking about this like this; http://i.imgur.com/l1Lf9.png
<bxnub> my last server, installing deluge was a breeze, now I don't have a clue whats going wrong
<ycr> hi people i need help???
<theadmin> bxnub: Some huge dependency problem. Try using aptitude instead of apt-get, it resolves dependencies much better most of the time
<nikitakit> I'm getting constant apport popup about 'System errors'. Looks like I had a gpu hangup recently, it happens every time I launch Google Earth. Apport collects data for me, but it never actually forwards me to launchpad.
<bandit5432> i am having a error applying a color profile (gnome-settings-daemon:3545): color-plugin-WARNING **: unable to get EDID for xrandr-DVI-I-2: unable to get EDID for output
<bxnub> theadmin: http://i.imgur.com/nfqCt.png <- this is what I get, and accepting the solution didn't fix a thing
<theadmin> bxnub: Do you have any third-party repositories? Did you update the indices before attempting installation?
<bxnub> theadmin: yes, and I don't know what that means :p
<BeWilled> any alternatives for sharking mouse and keyboard to synergy in windows?
<theadmin> bxnub: The latter one? It means "did you run 'sudo apt-get update'?"
<BeWilled> and ubuntu obviously
<bxnub> theadmin: yes, many times :P
<theadmin> bxnub: Well, there is no official support for any third-party repositories. Try removing them first, fully upgrading your system, after which seeing if installation succeeds again.
<bxnub> theadmin: why is there a rather large quantity of jaunty repositories on my hardy install?
<theadmin> bxnub: I'm not sure, there shouldn't be any by default, and mixing releases *is* a bad idea
<Mike9863> I've created a file /home/user/.config/gtk-2.0/gtkrc with the line gtk_color_scheme = "bg_color:#eeeeee\nselected_bg_color:#a2b8ca\nbase_color:#F7F7F7" in order to overwrite some settings in the theme I'm using, however the changes I made don't seem to have applied. How can I go about overriding my current theme with a local settings file?
<bxnub> sigh... I might just re-install, /again/ and start from the ground up
<yeats> ycr: have you seen this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1787571
<iSeeDeadPixels> UBUNTU BROKEN
<iSeeDeadPixels> UBUNTU NO COFFEE
 * iSeeDeadPixels MAD
<theadmin> ...wat
<FloodBot1> iSeeDeadPixels: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * iSeeDeadPixels random.
<theadmin> iSeeDeadPixels: Do you have an actual support question? If no, please use #ubuntu-offtopic , #defocus or any other channel which allows plain chit-chat. This is support only.
<nownot> When I reboot my remote ubuntu box I can't use remote desktop unless I log in on the remote box. ideas?
<theadmin> nownot: Configure autologin?
<nownot> theadmin: ohhh that sound like it, will look into it
<cellardoor> How do I run the Grub config script to automatically detect an installation I have on another disk in the same machine?
<theadmin> cellardoor: sudo update-grub
<cellardoor> theadmin, thank you!
<theadmin> nownot: If you don't want insecurities caused by autologin, you can run xlock at login, which will still prompt for a password, yet allow your remote desktop thingo to start so you can use it.
<texas319> Hey all
<texas319> in /etc/network/interfaces whats the  code to add dns servers?
<ham1> hello, how do I start lxde via terminal
<texas319> i am using 10.04 and cant set a static IP with the gui
<theadmin> ham1: "startlxde".
<ham1> theadmin thanks, I was using a space
<avid_fan> texas319: don't know you can do that in /etc/network/interfaces
<texas319> thats what google says :-
<texas319> for some reason it just doesnt take static IP from the Network Manager Applet
<avid_fan> texas319: that's not what my man page says. i can't see a reference to dns servers in any of it.
<avid_fan> when i set a static ip i add nameserver entries in /etc/resolv.conf
<JessicaW> looking for a good on the fly disk imaging solution
<cellardoor> theadmin, I have a gentoo system on another drive I want to boot into, using the GRUB that Ubuntu provides. How would I go about this? The kernel is in /boot/ on the gentoo drive waiting.
<texas319> @JessicaW - FOg Deployment
<JessicaW> texas319: thanks. I'll look into it.
<theadmin> cellardoor: Since Ubuntu uses Grub2, I have no real idea -- I'm not into that
<avid_fan> texas319: np
<texas319> ahhhh
<theadmin> cellardoor: The configs are in /etc/grub.d/ and /etc/default/grub -- since you're a Gentoo user you might figure it out :D
<nownot> theadmin: thank, juste setup autologin but will look into xlock
<JessicaW> ahhhh. I should clarify. Looking for a good on the fly disk imaging solution to backup ubuntu server.
<texas319> Ahhh
<resno> i'm attempting to update my video drive, and this is the error jockey is giving me http://dpaste.com/749983/
<alusion> How can I get ubuntu to recognize my webcam
<texas319> avid_fan what do the mean by broadcast and network?
<sirriffsalot> How do I check if I actually have a decent nvidia driver installed?
<texas319> in interfaces
<avid_fan> texas319: that would depend on you IP address scheme.
<avid_fan> For a typical class-c, 192.168.1.0/24, network = 192.168.1.0, broadcast = 192.168.1.255
<texas319> ubuntu is in a vm and i am bridging it to its own windows nic
<avid_fan> texas319: but typically those aren't necessary. address, netmask, and gateway should be all you NEED to get it to work.
<texas319> thats what I thought
<ajf> How do I get up-to-date OpenGL headers?
<resno> i'm attempting to update my video drive, and this is the error jockey is giving me http://dpaste.com/749983/
<nikitakit> I've been getting constant popups about 'System errors'. Looks like I a gpu hangup is the problem: I have to restart my computer every time I launch Google Earth. Apport collects data for a bug report, but it never actually forwards me to launchpad.
<FloridaGuy> for ubuntu is it better to have a seperit /boot partition ?
<loculinux> hola hay alguien de mèxico?
<theadmin> FloridaGuy: Not necessary at all. Only if you want to
<mongy> FloridaGuy, only really needed if you have encrypted partitions.
<theadmin> mongy: Or if you use an old bootloader but want a modern filesystem on your / (e.g. grub1 has no official support for ext4, so I'd make an ext2 /boot and a ext4 /, then again -- Ubuntu has patched it to fix the problem)
<FloridaGuy> theadmin, mongy, ok thanks just woundered
<celord> hello all, I have two gateways one in eth0 and one in wlan0, eth0 has browsing restrictions and wlan0 no, have anydbody acomplished any kind of routing to deal with somenting like this
<BLeg> Ive installed Ubuntu server with Gnome which starts by default. My system runs the UI extremely slowly, is it possible to revert back to commandline only until I can upgrade my hardware?
<ActionParsnip> BLeg: add the boot option:  text
<ActionParsnip> BLeg: why not just install the desktop OS?
<BLeg> It's for an internal test server at my workplace
<BLeg> I needed a LAMP install
<ActionParsnip> BLeg: you can install LAMP without the desktop...
<Kakkin> Como se usa esta vara?
<theadmin> BLeg: I suggest you use XFCE or LXDE (or if you want to go wild, openbox, awesome, i3, ...) rather than the heavy Gnome
<ActionParsnip> or just use openbox without DE :)
<Kakkin> como lo pongo en español?
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BLeg> This is the first time I've even seen Linux
<BLeg> I have no idea what those are... I just want to get back to the command line lol
<ActionParsnip> BLeg: add the boot option:  text    and the desktop won't load. In future if you want a desktop OS, install the desktop OS
<BLeg> I dont know where to add it
<BLeg> and ill keep that in mind -.-
<ActionParsnip> BLeg: run:   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     find this line:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    and change it to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash text"   save the new file and run:   sudo update-grub
<BLeg> thanks
<ActionParsnip> BLeg: nobody is born knowing either, guess how we found out....
<niftylettuce> can anyone help me downgrade my libgl driver? https://gist.github.com/2daa145ae2842f4f780d -- im getting that err output
<prayingprince> hey guys. i'm having proble getting the windows ubuntu installer to run.  i download it double click, I get a spinning mouse then nothing. Where can I find the error logs?
<BLeg> same way I did: asking questions and reading tutorials
<theadmin> niftylettuce: Downgrading anything is not supported here.
<vlt> yeats: Thank you. I found out that I could `aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop; aptitude -r install ubuntu-desktop` and then it fetches the recommended apckages as well.
<niftylettuce> lol
<theadmin> prayingprince: You have to run it as admin, just saying, also it's an awful idea to use
<ActionParsnip> BLeg: indeed, tutorials all over dude ;)
<prayingprince> easier to just boot from usb?
<niftylettuce> theadmin: i think the latest update to libgl mesa is causing issues with chrome rendering and crash dump errs
<prayingprince> install* from usb?
<BLeg> Just so happened that the tut I read told me to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ;)
<theadmin> prayingprince: True.
<ActionParsnip> prayingprince: wubi is ok as a try before you buy but as a long term solution it's not great
<prayingprince> ok. can i partion my hd from the usb or should i partition it before I attempt to install 12.04 from usb?
<theadmin> niftylettuce: huh... I wouldn't know, I use fglrx here myself, sorry. Either way, downgrading isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> prayingprince: which version of Windows are you using?
<theadmin> prayingprince: Can do both ways
<bandit5432> any one know which channel to join for gnome-color bugs or gnome-settings-daemon
<vlt> BLeg: AFAIK, if you use apt-get instead of aptitude a lot of recommended packages will not be installed.
<majuscule> What package provides notify-send? I've installed notify-osd
<prayingprince> im using windows 7 ultimate
<BLeg> my bad, I did user aptitude
<ActionParsnip> prayingprince: you can resize your NTFS from disk manager in Windows7
<BLeg> use*
<prayingprince> think thats the easiest way to do it? ok thanks!
<ActionParsnip> majuscule: libnotify-bin provides the file /usr/bin/notify-osd
<bandit5432> majuscule, that one does but make sure that if you want notify-osd that you dont install Xfce4-notifyd becuase they conflict
<theadmin> !find /usr/bin/notify-osd | majuscule
<ubottu> majuscule: Package/file /usr/bin/notify-osd does not exist in precise
<theadmin> Err
<theadmin> !find /usr/bin/notify-send | majuscule
<ubottu> majuscule: File /usr/bin/notify-send found in libnotify-bin
<theadmin> There.
<majuscule> ActionParsnip: thnak you
<majuscule> ubottu: bandit5432 theadmin thanks
<ubottu> majuscule: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> majuscule: Next time you need to find where some file is, use the ubottu's !find command, or install apt-file
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: or:    dpkg -S notify-send     in terminal :)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: That only works if it's already installed, no?
<majuscule> theadmin: i didn't need to know where it is, rather what package provides it. does apt-file give this information?
<ActionParsnip> majuscule: or use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<theadmin> majuscule: Yeah, that's what I meant, what package provides what file
<donj_> yo can anyone help me get autologin setup for lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: yes but it's in a default ubuntu install, so you'll have it
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I wouldn't, the person asking doesn't have it either, apparently.
<ActionParsnip> donj_: gksudo leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ActionParsnip> donj_: add the line:    autologin-user=yourusername
<ActionParsnip> donj_: and add:     user-session=lubuntu
<donj_> k added it gonna log out to test
<donj_> I have one more issue that needs attention if you could help with as well
<daveo> what's the easiest way to set up a download for a certain time? say 2 a.m. in the morning?
<niftylettuce> AN ALARM CLOCK
<pvh_sa> hey there since i upgraded recently my openvpn based vpn is greyed out in network manager. any ideas (this is on 12.04)?
<ActionParsnip> daveo: could use the 'at' command
<niftylettuce> :D
<goolala> multiple commands within pre-start script does not work?
<daveo> ActionParsnip, i'll check that out, thanks
<ActionParsnip> daveo: see the bottom of the page here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<Dead_AssClown> hey i downloaded ubuntu
<Dead_AssClown> very cool
<Dead_AssClown> but my wireless internet isnt working
<prayingprince> One more question.  I'm installing 12.04 because I find programming and running code much easier in ubuntu.  What is a normal partition size?  My main OS will bein win7
<ActionParsnip> Dead_AssClown: what wifi chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> prayingprince: anything more than 12Gb is fine (including swap)
<prayingprince> ActionParsnip:  Thanks!
<leo> .
<leo> ..
<leo> ...
<leo> ....
<L3top> leo stop that
<leo> ok, sorry
<exalt> hello im installing ubuntu on an empty system with uefi support, i formatted te disk with a seperate efi boot partition of 150 mb but still every time i try to boot i get this boot mgr missing warning
<exalt> anyone know what my problem is ?
<gamegeek> hello iit took me 2 days but i finaly got a version of ubuntu to not cras on instal, but im in a comand line,how do i start the visual os
<_raven> very special need: how to make a video of a peakmeter (audio visualizer-plugin) of an audio file?
<theadmin> exalt: Er, bootmgr sounds like a Windows thing
<beandog> gamegeek: service gdm start
<leo> gamegeek, you probably need a DE
<gamegeek> de?
<exalt> theadmin: there is no windows as i said, i guess its some bios thing
<theadmin> beandog: That won't work on recent releases, Ubuntu uses lightdm since Oneiric
<donj_> I has black screen on my Lubuntu box after adding that auto login line =x
<leo> Desktop Enviroment
<leo> like gnome, unity
<beandog> theadmin: how recent
<gamegeek> plz help me out, im finalyu got a version up i think its called lubuntu
<wilee-nilee> exalt, you might start a thread on the ubuntu forums.
<theadmin> beandog: Oneiric and Presice (11.10, 12.04)
<ActionParsnip> donj_: then hold shift at boot and drop to root recovery mode and re-edit the file
<theadmin> leo: Objection. Unity is not a desktop-environment, it's a shell for Gnome. Just so you know.
<theadmin> s/sic/cis/
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: gdm is available in Precise, its just not default :)
<donj_> What was the dir for the file again...?
<wilee-nilee> exalt, as well, anyway I see helpers here that can probably get you fixed though, at least one anyway.
<gamegeek> what do i do?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I kinda figured, well, just saying that "sudo service gdm start" won't work with a default installation of Oneiric or Precise, which has to be correct.
<exalt> wilee-nilee: wich one is that ? :p
<ActionParsnip> donj_: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<gamegeek> how do i start the os?
<leo> gamegeek: sudo apt-get install ubuntu.desktop
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: oh absolutely
<leo> sorry
<leo> ubuntu-desktop
<wilee-nilee> exalt, I can't really expose anyone lol, but a script run would be a greta help then posted in a paste bin check this bots link
<BLeg> ActionParsnip: Thanks, finally got my cmd line back
<ActionParsnip> gamegeek: the default behavior in Lubuntu is to load the logon manager
<wilee-nilee> !bootinfo | exalt
<ubottu> exalt: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: :)
<go8765> ubuntuone client is on qt only??
<_raven> very special need: how to make a video of a peakmeter (audio visualizer-plugin) of an audio file?
<wilee-nilee> exalt, If you have any problems getting that script run let up know.
<wilee-nilee> *us
<ActionParsnip> !info | ubuntuone-client-gnome
<ubottu> 'ubuntuone-client-gnome' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unst
<beandog> _raven: dunno about making one, but you can find a few .. audacious has a plugin for it, ffplay does it by default, etc.
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntuone-client-gnome | go8765
<ubottu> go8765: ubuntuone-client-gnome (source: ubuntuone-client-gnome): Ubuntu One client GNOME integration. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 33 kB, installed size 126 kB
<gamegeek> leo im instaling the desktop, what do i wen its finished?
<leo> you play ;)
<leo> you restart
<leo> and then..
<gamegeek> ok
<_raven> beandog must be exactly from a special audio file. any way to use the visualizer-plugins of any audio player for any generator?
<beandog> _raven: I'm not following you, and I'm not really audio-savvy either
<Peri_> my comp hasn't been booting for the past week getting stuck on a black screen blinking a dashed line, anyone willing to help?
<go8765> ActionParsnip: thks. in what way I can run it& what command, I mean
<lelamal> Hi all, I'm trying to compile oxygen transparent from the script downloaded here: http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=127752, but keep getting the following error in return: http://paste.kde.org/482000/. Can anybody help me troubleshoot this, please?
<donj_> what do i use to edit the file while in recovery mode?
<theadmin> donj_: nano, or The Editor, vim.
<GG111> is there a way to bring the browser to front when I click link, instead of the icon of firefox just flashing on the sidebar , and having to switch to it manually ?
<exalt> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/994851/
<stephthegeek> i'd like an encrypted folder in my home directory (but NOT encrypt the whole thing). what's the best way to do this?
<alusion> Can I setup wireless security with webcams
<bandit5432> any one have an idea where xorg crack pushers team hangs out ?
<exalt> wilee-nilee: i need to reboot im back in a minute
<avid_fan> stephthegeek: i use truecrypt
<ActionParsnip> go8765: not something I use, sorry
<wilee-nilee> exalt, col
<wilee-nilee> *cool
<stephthegeek> avid_fan, ah thanks, this is the one i looked at ages ago... reading up on it now
<avid_fan> Actually I use it on almost all my flash/thumb drives. Anything someone else can get a hold of.
<Peri_> i clicked to install the update last week and it froze, after restarting I now i have a nonfunctional comp and a 0 on an essay i had done...
<donj_> i cant make changes to the file because its in Read Only. Do i rename the modified file, delete the old one, then rename the new or is there a better way?
 * wilee-nilee hands off the efi boot to the user on the forum who actually know this stuff.
<Peri_> why did ubuntu break my comp with an update?
<donj_> coz its not windows ._.
<Peri_> at least windows doesn't pretend to be user friendly
<donj_> It actually is right
<CookieM> did you manipulate in update manager settings?
<beandog> Peri_: don't quote me on this but doing a rescue install might fix it
<theadmin> "windows" and "user-friendly" don't go together in the same sentence without a negation. -_- Anyway, this is offtopic
<beandog> It's most likely a bad kernel
<beandog> or some broken package install
<Peri_> how?
<beandog> or both
<beandog> Peri_: just boot off the CD and go to install mode
<beandog> I think it figures it out
<beandog> maybe it doesn't
<beandog> I'm not sure.
<FloodBot1> beandog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<donj_> Admin how do I save the changes made to the Read Only file in Recovery mode =\
<Peri_> i don't have a cd or a functional drive for one... is there anything else I can do
<mongy> donj_,  mount read/write in recovery mode.
<beandog> Yah, probably safe to ignore everything I said.  I dunno what hte best approach is.
<theadmin> donj_: I think your filesystem is mounted read-only... Exit out of the editor, run: mount -o remount,rw /
<CookieM> i had several big updates on 12.04 so far and it didn't broke up
<theadmin> donj_: Then try again
<beandog> Peri_: do you wanna fix your install or just get to your files
<Peri_> fix install
<beandog> k, then I'm not sure.
<Peri_> i can access grub
<DJAnonymousHack> bonjour
<CookieM> bonjour
<beandog> Peri_: did you try a different boot option?  rescue?  one of the older kernels?
<Peri_> all of them rescue doesn't work
<Peri_> only grub
<Peri_> and i updated everything
<Peri_> idn what to do
<Peri_> can i type some command in grub that will fix it
<beandog> Hmm.  Dunno.  Check the wiki or forums
<beandog> there's gotta be a way to do a rescue install
<beandog> The *good* thing though, is that all your user data is stored in /home
<beandog> So even if your entire OS goes out to lunch, your preferences / data are all there.
<Peri_> ok
<donj_> yay it booted ;D
<Peri_> rescue install erases all files?
<donj_> Now hod do i get it to auto login <_<
<beandog> Peri_: it'll reinstall the OS
<beandog> I mean
<beandog> You gotta tread carefully
<beandog> Your best bet is to get a backup of your /home directory first.
<Peri_> u can back it up thru grub?
<beandog> No, boot off a USB or something
<Peri_> ok
<beandog> Actually hold on
<beandog> If you wanna try and figure out where grub is dying, I can at least poke at it
<beandog> If you want
<Peri_> ok
<DJAnonymousHack> bonjour es que on peus me dire comment sa marche se truc
<beandog> First of all, which release are you on
<Peri_> 11.10
<beandog> Peri_: okay and how did it break?  just doing an upgrade that got interrupted?
<donj_> <- Needs help with Autologin, Setting Static IP (network connection thing acting funny), and making a program run on startup
<Peri_> it signaled me to update and then froze
<Peri_> then i restarted after waiting a day
<Peri_> it just froze during the update process
<theadmin> donj_: Search for "Login Window" or "Login Screen" in your apps, that'll help you with autologin
<beandog> Okay
<donj_> its lubuntu btw
<beandog> Peri_: what does it do when you boot
<theadmin> donj_: Ah, Lubuntu... Might want to edit /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf then
<Peri_> it goes to a purple screen w/the list of options... then whichever one i click that isn't recovery mode will lead to a black screen with a blinking dash in the corner
<CookieM> Peri_ tried manually run 'update manager'?
<Peri_> idn how
<beandog> Peri_: so boot loader
<Peri_> ?
<beandog> Peri_: your boot screen
<Peri_> u mean the recovery?
<Peri_> i tried to update everything on recovery mode, it did nothing
<beandog> Peri_: so you can get into recovery mode?
<Peri_> ya
<beandog> Hmm
<Peri_> the force start doesn't work
<beandog> Peri_: what option did you pick in recovery mode
<Peri_> i clicked all the update options
<Peri_> it ran thru and finished
<beandog> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<beandog> Peri_: do you have that drop to root option?
<theadmin> donj_: This shows the file before/after editing, to get the basic idea of what to do: http://i.imgur.com/jtOf1.png
<Peri_> yea
<donj_> ah
<donj_> gimme a sec to edit
<jodra13579> Hello everyone! Does anyone know how to find specific drivers for wireless adapters for Ubuntu?
<guntbert> !wireless | jodra13579
<ubottu> jodra13579: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jodra13579> Thank you!
<beandog> Peri_: can you go in there?
<Peri_> yea
<beandog> Peri_: k do that, then try aptitude update; aptitude safe-upgrade
<Peri_> wait
<brightsparks> Hi what's the simplest way to connect 2 linux computers at home without using the internet or a modem?
<Peri_> root is different from grub>?
<ryebread761> hello
<beandog> Peri_: yah, if youre running as root, you're inside the fs
<nexium> Does wine has a mirc channel?
<Peri_> ok i think root doesnt work
<Peri_> only grub
<beandog> Peri_: can you make sure
<Peri_> i remember
<Peri_> im not even there
<guntbert> !aptitude | beandog i'd recommend using apt-get
<ubottu> beandog i'd recommend using apt-get: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Peri_> on university comp
<Peri_> im just writing down commands to try
<jagginess> brightsparks, you can use a cross-wire cable rj-45 -- and use 169.254.1.1 and 169.254.1.2 (both can have mask /24)
<beandog> Peri_: oh okay
<Peri_> there is no way to renew your os installation within grub>
<beandog> Peri_: yah, sorry, I dunno too much about rescuing Ubuntu systems.  You can boot off a live USB though and get your data off
<beandog> Peri_: grub is just the bootloader ... it tells the computer what OS to boot into.  Depending on your options from there, you can get into the box, if the rescue options exist
<beandog> There's some boot command foo you could do to get more data about why it's not loading
<jagginess> Peri_, root for grub , in literature it means the "start" of a linux filesystem that contains grub.cfg
<beandog> but that's a pain, and I don't really wanna explain that, especially if you're not at the box
<Peri_> k its fine
<brightsparks> jagginess: thanks. So I need to have an lan card in each computer connected with an rj-45-and  the 169.254.1.1 and 169.244.1.2 will be allocated to each computer? Not sure what mask /24 is -do I need to type something in the terminal to set this up?
<Peri_> i did it once tho i remember
<Peri_> but i ended up deleting all my registry
<Peri_> u can access updates right
<guntbert> !enter | Peri_
<ubottu> Peri_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<beandog> Peri_: what do you mean
<Peri_> can't you remove/add files in grub like nvidia for ex
<beandog> no not really
<alusion_> How do I get ubuntu to recognize my webcam?
<guntbert> !webcam | alusion
<ubottu> alusion: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ivan__> Hi there, I have a problem with wi-fi in Ubuntu after upgrading to 12.04
<ivan__> wi-fi networks are found but it wont connect to any
<ivan__> it's always asking for password
<Peri_> thx anyway
<guntbert> ivan__: do you login with your password?
<ivan__> sometimes he sucessfuly connects to network but I can't open any website
<ivan__> guntbert: yes
<Peri_> i need to learn linux sometime
<ivan__> but I could open google.com by entering its IP address
<Peri_> or befriend a computer science major
<ivan__> what should I do?!
<avid_fan> ivan__: then your dns isn't set up
<ivan__> everythin was working fine before update
<guntbert> ivan__: then you have a dns problem - send your /etc/resolv.conf to a pastebin  (use 91.189.90.174   (thats paste.ubuntu.com)
<beandog> Peri_: yah thats a rare problem you ran into
<Peri_> wat do i start studying if i want to embark on a journey to become a linux guru?
<guntbert> !ot | Peri_
<ubottu> Peri_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<avid_fan> ivan__: you could always edit /etc/resolv.conf and add the following line "name server 8.8.8.8" (without quotes). That's one of Google's free public dns servers
<ivan__> guntbert: only one line is in /etc/resolv.conf ( nameserver 127.0.0.1 )
<avid_fan> ivan__: sorry it's "nameserver" dang auto correct, it's one word
<guntbert> ivan__: that is the reason
<ivan__> guntbert: can u explain, please
<lorecaster> I have an HDMI connection between my 12.04 system running GNOME3 and I cannot see my in-monitor speakers in the settings=>sound pannel. Ideas?
<ivan__> avid_fan: thanks for support
<avid_fan> ivan__: np
<guntbert> ivan__: do as avid_fan says, for the moment at least
<ivan__> ok
<avid_fan> guntbert: commands you. lol
<ivan__> i'll try that..
<guntbert> avid_fan: my reason for "at the moment" was that I don't want to recommend the google NS for standard - they do know too much already
<MatCat> Hey, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTE, and for some reason my ability to change background images has stopped working, the settings program runs fine, but the background does not change, any ideas?
<avid_fan> guntbert: agreed
<avid_fan> ivan__: you could also use OpenDNS
<avid_fan> doh!
<avid_fan> ivan__: OpenDNS's servers 208.67.222.222 & 208.67.220.220
<beandog> Or google: 4.4.4.4, 8.8.8.8
<guntbert> beandog: we've just been through that :)  see ^^^^
<beandog> I'm in and out
<avid_fan> beandog: that was my first suggestion and then guntbert reminded me of just how much google knows.
 * beandog uses duckduckgo
<avid_fan> wtg beandog
<ivan__> avid_fan: guntbert: thank you guys, i have to restart my laptop
 * beandog takes a bow
<Zenogias> someone told me that if i want to learn linux, i should use slackware, debian, arch but do i really need to? I mean I find that I can accomplish everything i want within ubuntu. Would I ever have to KNOW linux well in the future?
<ivan__> I entered 8.8.8.8
<beandog> Zenogias: no
<ivan__> i'll inform you in a minute or to..
<xangua> !ot | Zenogias
<ubottu> Zenogias: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ivan__> *two
<guntbert> ivan__: you will possibly loose the settings again - ...
<ivan__> guntbert: why?
<avid_fan> ivan__: guntbert is right if you're using dhcp
<Phosphate> <- Linux VM nub. Should I be looking at KVM and AQEMU to get started?
<Zenogias> ok thanks
<bluesnow> Hi, I'm pretty new to Ubuntu. Is it generally a good idea to install all updates from the Updates Manager?
<zastaph> is it possible to have an equals sign in a smbpassword given in .smbcredentials .. password=mypass=123 seems not to work
<guntbert> ivan__: what avid_fan said
<Phosphate> bluesnow: that or apt-get update & apt-get upgrade
<guntbert> BlueEagle: yes
<guntbert> bluesnow: yes
<beandog> zastaph: try quotes?
<zastaph> beandog, tried
<beandog> zaspire: lame. :T
<ivan__> avid_fan: is there any permanent solution?
<ivan__> guntbert: avid_fan: it's working now..
<ivan__> thank you
<ivan__> guntbert: but, what about any permanent solution for this problem?
<bluesnow> Does upgrading from one Ubuntu version like 11.04, to 12.04 made anything backwards incompatible/break anything?
<sudipta> hi,I have a problem with empathy in ubuntu 12.04 in gnome-shell 3.4
<bluesnow> *make anything incompatible/break anything?
<sudipta> whenever i start empathy it crashs with an erron in mission control 5
<avid_fan> ivan__: if you're using dhcp, and i'm assuming this is on a home network, check your home router dhcp server settings, and set it to any of the ones we sent. if this is on some sort of corporate or hotspot then you need to check with tech support.
<beandog> ivan__: wait, what?  did you get it working with those nameservers?
<Phosphate> bluesnow: I've done that on 3 or 4 machines with no problems so far, but ymmv.
<avid_fan> sudipta: i feel for you. wish i had a solution.
<ivan__> beandog: yeah, it's working with 8.8.8.8
<beandog> ivan__: okay do this, add that line to /etc/resolv.conf.head
<sudipta> avid_fan:should i report a bug
<sudipta> ?
<bluesnow> Phosphate: Thanks. Also, when I tell my update manager to check for updates, it's not showing me anything (I'm still on 11.04)
<beandog> ivan__: it'll get added to resolv.conf each boot before the DHCP nameservers
<beandog> ivan__: so it'll always use those first
<ivan__> beandog: it seems like a great solution
<ivan__> beandog: thanks man, I'll try right away ;)
<xangua> bluesnow: if by upgrading 11.04 to 12.04 you mean editing the sources and changing the release codename in those to precice, yes it will break soon or later and it's also not supported here
<Phosphate> bluesnow: Try an apt-get update then apt-get upgrade once that gives you no updates I'd think it's safe to do the distro upgrade
<avid_fan> ivan__: there is also a way (though i don't know off the top of my head) to configure your dhcp client to ignore any dns servers issued by the server.
<bluesnow> xangua: is that the same as using the update manager to upgrade to 12.04? I'm not sure what you mean
<Phosphate> bluesnow: do-release-upgrade
<avid_fan> ivan__: then you wouldn't need to edit the resolv.conf every time.
<xangua> ivan__: easy as pie (just use gksu instead of sudo)  gksu gedit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/setup-static-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
 * exalt is mad, his system rebels against him, stupid uefi wont work!
<ivan__> beandog: your solution is not working
<beandog> xangua: I think I like your option better
<bluesnow> do-release-upgrade showed "extracting 'precise.tar.gz'
<bluesnow> Is it safe to authenticate and upgrade?
<beandog> ivan__: sorry, man. :(
<beandog> ivan__: what's contents of resolv.conf
<beandog> pastebin it
<xangua> beandog: you can no longer edit resolv.conf
<ivan__> beandog: nameserver 127.0.0.1
<beandog> xangua: really?  that's lame.
<Phosphate> bluesnow: If you've done alot of custom stuff to your system you may have problems but it you've been pretty stock you should be ok.
<beandog> ivan__: and you made /etc/resolv.conf.head ?
<beandog> that should work
<beandog> ideally.
<bluesnow> Phosphate: ok. Any idea why my update manager was not showing me the upgrade?
<avid_fan> beandog: really? i've never heard/read about that. that's ingenious.
<beandog> avid_fan: resolv.conf.tail as well, to put it on the end
<ivan__> beandog: yes, I made resolv.conf.head
<beandog> well, poop.
<beandog> sorry, man.
<avid_fan> beandog: awesome. i'm definitely going to remember that
<Phosphate> bluesnow: Sorry not sure why. You ran an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade? Did that show anything?
<donj_> admin u still here? o.o
<bluesnow> Phosphate: Never mind, removed it from launcher and re-added it and it's working now. Thanks.
<ivan__> I'm trying with dhcpclient.conf now
<ivan__> if that works then ok, else i'll try with resolve.conf.tail
<donj_> can anyone help with setting a program to load at startup?
<beandog> ivan__: resolv, not resolve ... just checking. :)
<Phosphate> bluesnow: Cheers and good luck
<ivan__> beandog: yes, resolv.. sorry :)
<beandog> ivan__: heh, okay
<PsyberS_> can i configure my settings so the screen doesnt turn off at all, but only while on AC? Then when on battery it turns off after X mins? Im on Precise
<ivan__> beandog: is this ubuntu bug or my configuration is problem ?!
<beandog> ivan__: uh, not sure .. I'm really surprised the resolv.conf override didn't work
<donj_> can anyone help with setting up a program to load at startup in Lubuntu?
<ivan__> beandog: i created /etc/resolv.conf.tail and reboot, but it still doesnt work
<avid_fan> ivan__: are you definitely using dhcp?
<xangua> donj_: open the dash, type: startup
<jagginess> donj_, global wide, probably /etc/xdg/autostart
<beandog> ivan__: what's in those files?
<KeyLimePi> It seems the stereo rendering on my video card went out on me some time ago. No idea how to get it back.  Anyone know if there is a stereo3d library which I might need to update/add?
<xangua> ooh lubuntu...didn't read that part
<ivan__> beandog: I just added "nameserver 8.8.8.8" (without " )
<beandog> ivan__: hmm.  weird.
<ivan__> beandog: it didn't work with dhcpclient.conf file
<beandog> wtc
<beandog> ivan__: are you using network manager
<donj_> I just drop the program in the folder or something?
<ivan__> beandog: no
<avid_fan> ivan__: then how did you configure the interface? command line?
<ivan__> avid_fan: yes
<beandog> ivan__: well I give up
<beandog> I mean if you really wanted to you could write a startup script that overwrites it anyway
<donj_> After navigating to /etc/xdg/autostart in Lubuntu do I drop a shortcut of the program I want to load at startup inside the folder or is there something else?
<beandog> or heck, just make the file immutable
<avid_fan> ivan__: can you paste the contents of /etc/network/interfaces into paste.ubuntu.com?
<ivan__> avid_fan: just a few seconds
<avid_fan> ivan__: sure
<ivan__> avid_fan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/994962/
<avid_fan> ivan__: that's it? it only has conf info for your loopback interface
<Untouchab1e> Hi all! I have installed 12.04 on three separate machines now, and I get the same issues every time. After booting up, I do a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to get up to-date, then after a reboot things starts misbehaving.. The top menu bar stops responding, windows cant be moved or manipulated..
<ivan__> avid_fan: that's all there is
<Untouchab1e> the launcher wont open, buttons wont react to my mouse clicks, etc..
<Untouchab1e> has anyone else had any similar issues?
<pfifo> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Untouchab1e> I must be doing something wrong, but Ive been using Ubuntu for half a decade, and Have not been stuck like this before...
<Notimik> is it possible to allways get the gcc error messages in english disregarding of locale in other programs?
<avid_fan> ivan__: wow, i'm at a loss. i'd guess that you are using Network Manager, but i'm not very familiar with NM. you should have an entry for your ethernet/wifi in there to define its address, subnet, and gateway but it's missing.
<sunitasethi> hi
<jagginess> Untouchab1e, is the video card all the same on the 3 machines?
<Untouchab1e> jagginess: nope
<donj_> Can anyone help with settings a program to load at startup on Lubuntu?
<avid_fan> ivan__: can you post the results of the command "ifconfig -a" into paste.ubuntu.com
<sunitasethi> does anyone know how to get yahoomail on ubuntu??
<Jordan_U> Notimik: LC_ALL=C gcc /path/to/file.c
<beandog> Notimik: are you running it manually?
<beandog> yah, what Jordan_U said
<ivan__> avid_fan: just a second
<donj_> Can anyone help with setting up a program to load at startup on Lubuntu?*
<Notimik> beandog, nope thru cmake
<avid_fan> ivan__: sure
<Untouchab1e> Nvidia GTX 285, some integrated Intel stuff, an AMD Card... very few similarities between the three systems
<Notimik> Jordan_U, kind of a pain to do so constantly :(
<jagginess> donj_, did you look at what I told you about?
<donj_> I navigated to the folder
<donj_> that was the end of ur instructions
<jagginess> Untouchab1e, you using a menu-bar? i thought unity is the default..
<jagginess> Untouchab1e, apt-get install gnome-shell
<donj_> jagginess, :(
<Untouchab1e> by the "menu-bar" I am referring to the top bar on the screen when using Unity.. However, Ive quickly switched to Gnome shell, and I get the samme issues there
<Untouchab1e> jagginess: gnome-shell was installed instantly .)
<Untouchab1e> so there must be some underlying problem.. whats killing me is that seemingly no one else is having the problem
<pfifo> well looks like im going back to 10.04
<donj_> looks like im going back to windows ._.
<avid_fan> donj_: Blasphemy. :-)
<jagginess> donj_, maybe you should go back to garbage after cleaing the windows :)
<michael_> I have dual boot but Ubuntu is making use Windows less and less
<naxil> hello
<jagginess> michael_,  I like you.
<avid_fan> michael_: as well you should.
<naxil> i install moonlight but firefox say to me again "install moonlight"
<juicebox> bluetooth support in ubuntu 12.04 sux
<michael_> I don't bluetooth but think my networking with an existing windows networking may be a challenge
<donj_> I like garbage.. I dont have to spend hours and hours trying to figure out how to get it to autologin or run simple startup programs or set static ip
<hex20dec> מה קורה אנשים??
<juicebox> stuff that use to work fine (motorola s305 headphones, wiimote) does not work anymore.  actually causes the system to crash (kernal panic).
<juicebox> hex20dec, shalom
<avid_fan> donj_: i don't know much about startup up programs, but setting a static ip is typically pretty easy.
<jagginess> avid_fan, not if someone's brain is static.
<michael_> why set up a static, is it for servers?
<Jordan_U> !il | hex20dec
<ubottu> hex20dec: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<juicebox> avid_fan, I do that via terminal or nm-connection-editor
<avid_fan> jagginess: lol
<hex20dec> juicebox: It is a nice way to find people that speak Hebrew.
<michael_> neat
<hex20dec> Jordan_u: Lol, why so mean?
<juicebox> hex20dec, sure.
<michael_> works for chinese as well?
<avid_fan> juicebox: i don't remember the exact steps with NM (and I'm not on my ubuntu box right now to get them), but via command line you simply edit /etc/network/interfaces
<donj_> avid_fan, it should be easy but for some reason the network connections program is bugged and I dont feel like learning how to use linux's command line to set it up ._.
<juicebox> avid_fan, yes
<michael_> I was told to use Samba for networking..
<votproductions> RTFM
<whiskers75> i am having random freezes on a Toshiba portege 4000 - can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> hex20dec: I don't consider it mean to point someone speaking hebrew to a channel where they can get hebrew speaking support.
<michael_> agrees with Jordan
<hex20dec> Jordan_U I simply wanted to see who speaks Hebrew here.
<juicebox> static IP+ubuntu 10.04 http://ur1.ca/99lkm using nm
<john89> Hi all, my indicators are showing *below* my programs.  Ie, if I click the volume icon in 12.04, I can't see the slider because it's below running applications
<avid_fan> juicebox: the man page for /etc/network/interfaces is pretty good. you comprise "stanzas" defining each interface. the stanzas include ip address, net mask and gateway. done
<john89> It's very annoying
<votproductions> It must be
<kendfinger> What is the launchpad channel?
<Jordan_U> hex20dec: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, not taking polls on who speaks a certain language.
<juicebox> static IP using nm-connection editor ubuntu 12.04 http://ur1.ca/99lku
<hex20dec> Jordan_U: I know, but did it harm anyone?
<hex20dec> I don't think so.
<hex20dec> Now smile and walk away.
<avid_fan> juicebox: dats it bro
<avid_fan> juicebox: or sista
<avid_fan> lol
<hex20dec> avid_fan: Ha
<hex20dec> =P
<juicebox> I hate ubuntu 12.04 atm
<ivan__> avid_fan: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrghh.. it was my mistake.. I forgot that i set IPv4 settings to DHCP (Addresses only)
<juicebox> I want my gnome2
<juicebox> and my bluetooth motorola s305 head phones to work.
<exalt> must i set the device for boot loader installation on my efi partition ?
<votproductions> juicebox: Install fallback
<avid_fan> ivan__: seriously no offense meant, but you know it only does what you tell it to do (mostly). :-)
<juicebox> votproductions, thats it?
<juicebox> just fallback?
<juicebox> been on 10.04 for years now, new to 12.04
<juicebox> votproductions, what is the package called?
<avid_fan> ivan__: to quote the mighty HAL 9000 "It can only be attributable to human error."
<john89> Hi all, my indicators are showing *below* my programs.  Ie, if I click the volume icon in 12.04, I can't see the slider because it's below running applications
<votproductions> juicebox: I think it's something like gnome-fallback
<ivan__> avid_fan: yeah.. i totally forgot that I changed that yesterday..
<juicebox> votproductions, this is different than gnome-panel?
<ivan__> avid_fan: i hope now there will be no more problems..
<avid_fan> ivan__: good luck
<ivan__> avid_fan: thanks man.. if i ever come to your country i have to buy you a bear :)
<votproductions> juicebox: gnome-session-fallback
<ivan__> *beer
<avid_fan> ivan__: i was worried there for a minute
<avid_fan> lol
<votproductions> juicebox: It is, fallback has Unity bits in (no Unity itself) and gnome-panel is GNOME 2 basically
<ivan__> avid_fan: ahhaha ;) honest mistake
<avid_fan> ivan__: trudat
<juicebox> votproductions, yeah, basically
<juicebox> then there is gnome-shell
<juicebox> which is a crack baby from unity and gnome
<votproductions> juicebox: Gnome-shell is the worst thing ever
<juicebox> yeah... I hate unity more.  Im so unhappy with ubuntu 12.04 gui.
<ivan__> avid_fan: thanks again man, i'm off
<smithw> Hi there, I'm having trouble with my wireless card (Realtek RTL8723AE) on 12.04 (64-bit). It shows up as "unclaimed" on lshw. What are my options?
<c0deMaster> how to use OpenDNS in Ubuntu 12.04 ??
<Krambiorix> in a crontab i want to grep a log file for things that happened today, how can i do that? The date format is like [Sat May 19 00:08:43 2012]
<Multbrelch> smithw, can do lspci and look for network controller
<Multbrelch> post the message
<avid_fan> c0deMaster static ip or dhcp? using network manager?
<vlt> Hello. I installed ubuntu-desktop and logged in. Now I see this: http://suez.musketa.de/u01.png -- Any idea why there’s no clock or logout button? What pkg could be missing here?
<c0deMaster> avid_fan, yes using the network manager and dhcp
<avid_fan> Krambiorix: you might want to look at logwatch. i think it does just that, or can be configured to.
<smithw> Multbrelch, I'd guess it's this one: 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8723
<xangua> c0deMaster: opendns servers 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220 ; just use gksu instead of sudo if you use gedit http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/setup-static-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<todon_> Krambiorix: `grep 'Sat May 19 ' /path/to/logfile` should do it.
<Krambiorix> todon_, it should work for all days :-)
<avid_fan> c0deMaster: sorry i'm not that familiar with network manage. but i know there is a way to set it to ignore dns servers issued by dhcp and then add the ones from opendns
<Krambiorix> todon_, something like '%D %M %d......?
<avid_fan> c0deMaster: just don't know the exact steps
<avid_fan> c0deMaster: xangua onto something there
<c0deMaster> Xander, Ubuntu 12.04 uses reslovconf and dnsmasq , bydefault there is nameserver 127.0.0.1 in the resovl.conf and if i removed it and added opendns nothing resolves , and this file is overwritten every time your connect to the network
<smithw> Multbrelch, I have the windows drivers for it and I have already installed ndiswrapper, but I'm unsure on which driver version to install (my system is 64-bit, but I've heard horror stories about 64-bit drivers on ndiswrapper).
<Xander> c0deMaster, you mean avid_fan ?
<smithw> Also, if there was a native solution, it'd be nicer
<Multbrelch> smithw, I'm searching the internet : no result so far
<c0deMaster> Xander, sorry man
<avid_fan> Xander: i think c0deMaster actually meant xangua
<majuscule> Is there any way to use `strace` or something similar to observe what environment variables a process uses?
<avid_fan> lol
<Multbrelch> smithw, hmm ndiswrapper worked a couple of times for me
<Xander> c0deMaster, no worries man. :) Just making sure the message went to the right person
<Krambiorix> avid_fan, logwatch is too much for what i want
<Xander> avid_fan, okay, sorry ;)
<xangua> ¿¿
<Multbrelch> smithw, I would just try, do a backup of your system before
<c0deMaster> xangua, i'll try the link you sent
<rumaging_pinz> I used Startup Disk Creator to install 12.04 to a USB stick, chose the option to make the install persistent, but when I try to run "update-grub" i get an error: "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /(is /dev mounted?)"
<smithw> Multbrelch, no need, it's a fresh install on a new laptop :) thanks for your help!
<rumaging_pinz> anyone know what that means?
<Multbrelch> smithw, just try out <= is best ;-)
<aguitel> any app like startupmanager in 12.04 ?
 * votproductions is leaving
<vlt> Which package do I need to install to get a clock and a logout button in the upper right corner?
<smw> If I install 12.04 on a computer with 11.04, will grub find and add entries for 11.04?
<ratcheer> c0deMaster: Does your LAN use a router? If so, just set the OpenDNS addresses for DNS on the router.
<todon_> Krambiorix: Ah, I see. In that case:
<vlt> smw: Most likely yes.
<todon_> Krambiorix: grep `date '+%a %b %d'` /path/to/logfile
<todon_> Krambiorix: Check out the date manpage for more info :)
<c0deMaster> ratcheer, i want to make it working everywhere not only when I use my router
<Multbrelch> smithw, look here, somebody has problems with a similar Realtek device; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1873537
<smw> vlt, most likely?
<todon_> Krambiorix: Actually, needs quoting, so:
<todon_> Krambiorix: grep "`date '+%a %b %d'`" /path/to/logfile
<ratcheer> If the router has it, every node on the LAN will use it. Do you sometimes not use your router?
<c0deMaster> xangua, I followed the steps in the link  now do i have to re-connect?
<c0deMaster> ratcheer, sure
<rumaging_pinz> How do I access the grub menu on the 12.04 live cd so i can edit it on the fly at startup?
<Krambiorix> todon_ i'll test it, thx!
<goddard> I have a toolbar question
<MatCat> Hey, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTE, and for some reason my ability to change background images has stopped working, the settings program runs fine, but the background does not change, any ideas?
<vlt> smw: Usually it should do. Disk encryption, for example, could be a problem …
<xangua> c0deMaster: in the network icon/indicator you have an option to disconect
<smw> rumaging_pinz, the live cd does not use grub. you can however edit options by pressing f1 for help
<goddard> Why is it you can click an icon on the dock to unminimize it but you can't click that same icon to minimize it?
<naxil> exuse me.. is possible see silverlight on ubuntu 10.04?
<smw> rumaging_pinz, before clicking "install" or whatever when it asks you the language
<avledovskiy> У-у, ёж тыж. Все по-ненашему пишут. Hello from Russia!
<ratcheer> c0deMaster: Sorry, I am thinking in terms of desktops. I guess you have a notebook that you take to different locations.
<smw> vlt, ok, it will unless there is something horribly wrong. Got you :-)
<rumaging_pinz> ok, thanks smw.
<lionofgod> Hello Im trying to setup dual monitors my new monitor gives me this error http://pastebin.com/BnB9bntW, i can drag my mouse onto old monitor but it appears as an x and the monitor is blank
<Multbrelch> naxil, look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-install-moonlight.html
<Multbrelch> naxil, you need moonlight
<lionofgod> The ubuntu display center does not detect old monitor, but Nvidia display center does
<xangua> saw something about it on webupd8 blog goddard http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-get-dodge-windows-and-minimize.html
<donj_> What is linux's ipconfig equivalent?
<melow01> ifconfig
<donj_> innovative
<ratcheer> donj_: ip
<melow01> donj_, ipconfig = ifconfig
<avid_fan> donj_: or ip
<avid_fan> donj_: ip a
<ratcheer> Yeah, I thought ifconfig was being deprecated in favor of ip.
<donj_> i got it avid thx o.o
<Krambiorix> todon_, shouldn't it be grep "`date +'%a %b %d'`" /path/to/logfile  ?
<avid_fan> donj_: will give you a list of addresses, ip r will give you a list of routes
<Krambiorix> the + outside the ''
<melow01> ratcheer, opps... I didn't know that
<lionofgod> hello can someone please help me setup dual monitors on ubuntu, My old monitor is blank my new monitor gives this error http://pastebin.com/BnB9bntW
<lionofgod> Ubuntu display center does not detect old monitor but nvidia settings does
<lionofgod> my mouse shows up as an x on other monitor
<lionofgod> Please help :D
<lionofgod> Do you need model of monitors?
<todon_> Krambiorix: Yes, also spotted that and corrected in my last response
<ratcheer> melow01: I think so. But I saw it somewhere a year or so ago, so I started learning the ip command. It is complex as h***
<Krambiorix> todon_, you said grep "`date '+%a %b %d'`" tmp_error_logs.log -> crontab says there 's an error in that line
<Multbrelch> lionofgod, if you have a nvidea GPU then you have to use the nvidea control panel
<melow01> ratcheer, oh ok... well I'm not any linux pro by any means so I don't know whats current or not
<lionofgod> Okay, but I have enabled both screens yet my other screen is blank and first screen gives error everytime i login http://pastebin.com/BnB9bntW
<lionofgod> I get this error when changing monitor to twin view Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'DFP-0: 1600x900 @1600x900 +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select @1280x1024 +1600+0' (Mode 2880x1024, id: 137) on X screen 0.
<Multbrelch> lionofgod, hmm if you play with the reolution ?
<Multbrelch> resolution
<lionofgod> resoloution for first is supposed to be 1600 by 900
<Multbrelch> lionofgod, I use disper, you can install it via sudo apt-get install disper
<Multbrelch> disper controlls nvidia GPUs
<lionofgod> k am installing
<Multbrelch> try
<lionofgod> hopefully it works : )
<todon_> Krambiorix: If you're placing that command in a crontab you'll need to escape the %
<Multbrelch> here is the webpage, lionofgod : http://willem.engen.nl/projects/disper/
<goddard> xangua: COOL any idea why it hasn't been packaged ?
<lionofgod> 0.o cli
<Multbrelch> lionofgod, disper is, however, a command line tool
<goddard> why are some things only a PPA and not in the repos?
<Krambiorix> todon_, i have this, still err   grep "`date '+%%a %%b %%d'`" file.log
<todon_> Krambiorix: Replace %% with \%
<xangua> goddard: because is a Third party app
<xangua> i think that answer your both previous questions
<Krambiorix> todon_, still error: grep "`date '+\%a \%b \%d'`"  :-s
<Multbrelch> lionofgod, for VGA I use: disper --displays=CRT-0 -S
<goddard> xangua: ya but a lot of applications are third party
<todon_> Krambiorix: Might be easier to put the command in a shell script
<lionofgod> Okay...
<todon_> Krambiorix: And checkout `man 5 crontab`
<Multbrelch> lionofgod, could you install it?
<lionofgod> isntalled
<Multbrelch> k
<lionofgod> am looking at its list of commands
<Multbrelch> lionofgod, with disper -l you get a list of resolution for each screen
<lorecaster> My gnome3 12.04 install won't recognize the sound through HDMI. Ideas?
<lorecaster> the monitor speakers don't even show up in sound-settings
<lorecaster> I already have proprietary NVIDIA 8300 drivers installed
<Multbrelch> lorecaster, you need to activate it in the audio prefs, somewhere there
<lorecaster> having trouble finding where, exactly.
<Multbrelch> well
<Krambiorix> todon_, if i put it in a shell script -> should i escape too?
<todon_> Krambiorix: No need to escape the % characters
<Multbrelch> lorecaster, I had once same problem and I think I have solved it via the audio prefs
<cellardoor> Can anyone help me with a GRUB crisis? In particular, the application boot-repair.
<lorecaster> in the audio preferences (you mean by the sound settings, i assume) it doesn't even recognize the speaker hardware :S
<Multbrelch> aha
<donj_> Why cant i ping my Windows box by FQDN from lubuntu but I can ping the linux box from windows :(
<donj_> I tried single label and fqdn and neither worked. but i can ping by ip so there is connectivity
<Jihui_Choi> hi, all. when I do "find . -name "*.php" | xargs grep something", it said "permission denied". How can I skip these files which I don't have permission to access and keep searching?
<lionofgod> Hey, I tried that command modified for my VGA screen and it messed it up
<Multbrelch> lionofgod, really!
<lionofgod> nvidia detects my screens
<lionofgod> but
<Multbrelch> ...
<lionofgod> whenever it take my mouse to other screen it appears as an x
<vlt> Jihui_Choi: find has -exec
<lionofgod> that screen is blank
<Multbrelch> lionofgod, does the screen work?
<Multbrelch> under windows for instance
<jagginess> donj_, you can ping the linux box by fqdn?
<lionofgod> like...one screen works its my new one.. the other one is blank but i can take my cursor on it, although ym cursor appears as an x
<Jihui_Choi> vlt: can you explain it more?
<lionofgod> and ic ant do anything on that screen cuz its call black
<Multbrelch> lionofgod, and in single screen mode, when you use only this screen, what happens?
<lionofgod> lemme see
<Multbrelch> same?
<vlt> Jihui_Choi: `find -type f  -name "*.php" -exec grep something {} +`  The “{}” is the found file.
<Lunar_Lander> hi, got Ubuntu 12.04 installed the first day now and the system HANG three times now in like several hours, when it hangs, I can click on anything but nothing happens
<Lunar_Lander> I run Firefox, Pidgin and XChat
<Lunar_Lander> at the moment
<lionofgod> am gonna reboot
<donj_> jagginess, yep but cant ping windows from linux using the fqdn
<vlt> Jihui_Choi: The “+” behaves like piping to xargs; you can use “\;” instead for grepping each single file.
<donj_> jagginess, im not even gonna worry about it since im only using it as a share anyway
<jagginess> donj_, what is the fqdn of windows and linux?
<Lunar_Lander> any idea on that?
<Jihui_Choi> thank you, vlt. I'm trying now. :)
<israel__> Jihui_Choi:find . -type f -name "*.php" -exec grep word_to_find {} /;
<donj_> myname.att.net  linuxname.att.net
<goddard> why are some things only a PPA and not in the repos?
<Jihui_Choi> vlt: it says there no parameter for exec
<OerHeks> goddard, then the PPA would be no use.
<Jihui_Choi> vlt: actually missing parameter for -exec
<Fat-Thing> can i ask help here regarding virtualbox?
<Multbrelch> Fat-Thing, shoot
<vlt> Jihui_Choi: I can’t see your command.
<Fat-Thing> i'm having a difficult time on how to enable my usb on my vbox i'm on ubuntu 10.04LTS as my host
<Fat-Thing> :(
<donj_> think u need to start the usb arbritration services on the host
<Lunar_Lander> hi, got Ubuntu 12.04 installed the first day now and the system HANG three times now in like several hours, when it hangs, I can click on anything but nothing happens
<Lunar_Lander> I run Firefox, Pidgin and XChat
<donj_> but i run win7 so idk x.x
<Jihui_Choi> vlt: I did find . -type f -name "*.php" -exec grep words {} /;	 then error message appeared "there's missing parameter."
<israel__> Fat-Thing: just go to devices->usb on the windosvirtual box menu
<vlt> Jihui_Choi: Try to find the difference between what I wrote and what you typed ;-)
<Multbrelch> Lunar_Lander, I had a look into my crystal ball but I saw only fog, no info about your hardware
<Jihui_Choi> vlt: not at all cuz I just copied and pasted your command.
<Lunar_Lander> Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz, 2 GB RAM, 500 GB Samsung HDD, RaLink WLAN card, ATI Radeon X1150
<vlt> Jihui_Choi: And then you replaced the “+”.
<Multbrelch> wot happens in detail? Lunar_Lander
<Jihui_Choi> vlt: oh sorry, that command came from israel__ ;)
<Lunar_Lander> it is like that the screen just freezes and I can still move the mouse but when I click, nothing happens and pressing any keys doesn't work either
<Lunar_Lander> only thing that helped was cutting the power
<Gohalien> Hi, I was looking for a program to embed subtitles into a .mp4 movie file, the catch is the movie is a half sbs (3d), there is a program for windows called 3d subtitler, there is anyone like it for linux ?
<e2b04836> Lunar_Lander: have you checked the logs?
<Lunar_Lander> where can i find them?
<Jihui_Choi> vlt: sorry for bothering. your command works well
<Dead_AssClown> new user to ubuntu
<Dead_AssClown> how do you delete windows os
<donj_> LOL
<Multbrelch> haha
<Lunar_Lander> xD!
<e2b04836> Lunar_Lander: /var/log/messages should have some info
<Lunar_Lander> ah there is no messages folder in /var/log
<e2b04836> messages is a file
<Lunar_Lander> that isn't there either
<Lunar_Lander> I am on 12.04 is that different?
<Dead_AssClown> idk why i even ask...gooing to google
<Dead_AssClown> lol
<vlt> Dead_AssClown: You could remove all files from the windows partition or completely overwrite it with a new file system or several other ways to get rid of it.
<e2b04836> Lunar_Lander: what does 'cat /var/log/messages' return?
<Lunar_Lander> I got stuff like kern.log or so
<donj_> Dead_AssClown, format the partition that says Ubuntu on it <.<
<Multbrelch> Dead_AssClown, a good method to delete all is by using the dd command in the shell
<Lunar_Lander> when I put that into the terminal it just says "file not found"
<{C}ronos> unity SUCKS
<e2b04836> hmm
<Multbrelch> not really
<belli> unity works good now...
<belli> hi all
<e2b04836> what about syslog
<Lunar_Lander> is that a command?
<vlt> {C}ronos: What’s the problem?
<belli> nvidia sucks...
<e2b04836> no it should be a file in /var/log
<Lunar_Lander> sorry for the questions but I began with ubuntu at 11.10
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<Lunar_Lander> syslog is there
<Lunar_Lander> open with texteditor?
<{C}ronos> vlt, just dont like it lol
<e2b04836> have a look in there for messages around the time of the hangs
<{C}ronos> not my thing
<e2b04836> yes its a text file
<vlt> {C}ronos: Erm … ok.
<goddard> OerHeks: well still why not just package it why make it a PPA at all?
<belli> ok,boys,have expirience with compiz+xubuntu 1204?
<belli> will work?
<mysteriousdarren> belli: yes
<OerHeks> goddard, ppa is personal, some for testing, some for special needs
<jeeves_moss> is there a channel for IBM servers?
<Multbrelch> k, guys, need to sleep, cu all
<belli> tnx
<venenoverde> ppa?
<Lunar_Lander> e2b04836, searching now
<vlt> goddard: You can make a PPA accessable for others, too.
<venenoverde> the meaning
<yeats> !alis | jeeves_moss
<ubottu> jeeves_moss: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jeeves_moss> yeats, thanks,
<vlt> goddard: If you were only packaging it there were no easy way for others to use it.
<sat23pr> Hellow I need Help I am a new linux user
<Fat-Thing> israel__,  same not working :(
<vlt> !ask | sat23pr
<ubottu> sat23pr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lunar_Lander> e2b04836, I can't really find errors
<Lunar_Lander> I can find an error that is recurring and is
<Lunar_Lander> May 18 23:54:31 gddirac-bra-ket-matrix kernel: [   16.192068] usb 1-8: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<israel__> Fat-Thing: are u searching a specific word in files .php?
<venenoverde> i want to connect my network with xbox360  but im currently running ubuntu. Is it possible to connect ubuntu with xbox360 on same networ and share files
<e2b04836> are there any strange entries immediately before a hang?
<f00ki> Got anyone an upstart script for enabling wake on lan?
<e2b04836> venenoverde, try mediatomb
<f00ki> I tried this: http://pastebin.com/haaq1mNn but it seems that it's not invoked
<beandog> what's that program where you can ssh into multiple servers at once and run the same command on all of them
<Fat-Thing> israel__,  nope it's about virtualbox on how to enable the usb
<lorecaster> still climbing the walls over this HDMI issue. Audio preferences won't even detect the speakers
<e2b04836> beandog, pssh?
<israel__> Fat-Thing: do you have installed the add ons on your virtual machine?
<ceti331_> is nomachine some cloud thing?
<Lunar_Lander> e2b04836, I think there is none
<Lunar_Lander> when the PC hang at 0:42 there is no entry
<Fat-Thing> u mean the extention pack yup israel__
<israel__> that one
<Lunar_Lander> only at 0:44:44 are a lot of entries that look like that is the startup
<israel__> then turn off the VM
<Lunar_Lander> as I was back online on 0:45
<Lunar_Lander> e2b04836
<israel__> then go to config -> usb
<e2b04836> yeah thats probably the case
<israel__> abd enable usb
<e2b04836> i'm not too sure how to proceed, sorry
<e2b04836> someone else might have a few ideas
<Lunar_Lander> yeah
<Lunar_Lander> the thing is that when I start the PC, the three lights in the keyboard light up for a long time, up to 5 seconds
<Lunar_Lander> and the intel logo is there for a long time too
<beandog> e2b04836: that's it, thx
<Lunar_Lander> sometimes it helps to go into the BIOS and reload the optimized settings
<Lunar_Lander> can there be a problem?
<Fat-Thing> israel__,  where's that config --> usb?
<belli> xubuntu users with compiz here?
<israel__> oracle VM administrator window
<e2b04836> Lunar_Lander, it could be
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<israel__> Fat-Thing:oracle VM administrator window
<Lunar_Lander> otherwise I like 12.04
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<diffusedhavoc> hi
<israel__> hi
<belli> how ti start compiz in xubuntu 1204?
<Lunar_Lander> I got a stupid question though e2b04836
<diffusedhavoc> im new to linux/ubuntuStudio
<cheese1756> diffusedhavoc: Ubuntu Studio is way outdated
<e2b04836> shoot
<Lunar_Lander> when 12.04 is new, why are there about 150 updates to install already?
<Fat-Thing> israel__,  done that same no sweat for enabling but my usb ain't detecting the hardware i attached
<israel__> Fat-Thing: lspci and pastebin it
<diffusedhavoc> whats better/newer than Ubuntu Studio. Im using it for music recording
<e2b04836> well some of those will be for extra software like web browsers etc
<diffusedhavoc> anyone use Ardour in here?
<JoeyJoeJo> I have two USB devices always hooked up. On boot sometimes they will switch between /dev/ttyUSB0 and /dev/ttyUSB1. How can I make one always be USB0 and the other always be USB1?
<Krambiorix> can someone take a look at my bash script line ? http://pastebin.com/J6sd1wEF
<Fat-Thing> israel__,  here http://paste.ubuntu.com/995093/
<e2b04836> if its a clean install there will be quite a few updates to install though thats just the way it is
<israel__> Fat-Thing: lsusb now
<Lunar_Lander> e2b04836, yeah the update to Firefox 12 was among them
<Fat-Thing> israel__,  here http://paste.ubuntu.com/995095/
<donj_> anyone know how to setup the auto login process for Lubuntu?
<israel__> Fat-Thing: ok wait
<lionofgod> Hello, am trying to setup dual monitors, when i use twinview both work but it tries to display 1 big screen, on seperate x screen mode only 1 screen works
<Lunar_Lander> e2b04836, I am watching a stream on livestream.com and just now the stream started to stop momentarily and the CPU fan revved up
<lionofgod> I want to sue seperate x screen mode but when using that mode I can go onto toehr screen but my cursor is displayed as an x
<Lunar_Lander> that stopping happend earlier too
<lionofgod> Please help me : )
<e2b04836> Krambiorix, try cat /var/www/web12/web/tmp_error_logs.log |grep "`date '+%a %b %d'`" > /var/www/web12/web/error_log`date +%F`
<Lunar_Lander> e2b04836, syslog now says May 19 01:18:02 gddirac-bra-ket-matrix rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="5.8.6" x-pid="608" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed
<e2b04836> yeah thats normal
<caesar_> i've been experiencing a laggy system lately.. is there anything on ubuntu that is a known resource hog??
<e2b04836> so is the lagging on livestream
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> now it is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/995096/
<e2b04836> flash is known to play badly with linux
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<e2b04836> you can try google chrome it has slightly better flash performance
<Lunar_Lander> ah OK
<caesar_> it lags even when im not using flash
<j0hnsm1th> caesar_, in console 'top' --look and see
<Krambiorix> e2b04836, that works, thx!!
<israel__> Fat-Thing: mm weird, it is detected, maybe the problem is virtualbox, do you need to copy files or something ?
<e2b04836> Krambiorix, no problem
<Lunar_Lander> Chromium in Software Center?
<goddard> what is the network manager applet name for 12.04?
<goddard> im trying to find the package
<e2b04836> Lunar_Lander, http://google.com/chrome
<BlouBlou> Lunar_Lamp: chromium != chrome, so yes, it is
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<caesar_> j0hnsm1th: what do you mean.. i'm new to linux
<Lunar_Lander> is it better to only install stuff in the softwarecenter?
<iceroot> Lunar_Lander: yes, when possible try only to use software from the ubuntu repos
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<j0hnsm1th> caesar_, try applications->systemtools->system monitor and see which processes are using the most cpu/ram
<BlouBlou> if it's supported by canonical, yes, you'll get security updates
<Lunar_Lander> is there any chance that TeamSpeak 3 will be put into the center one day?
<Lunar_Lander> and Arduino 1.0 instead of 0.22?
<Fat-Thing> israel__,  i got dual os and my win7 corrupted ... the only thing i got win7 is for magic jack and now im working out to get magic jack works in my ubuntu distro or in vbox
<OerHeks> goddard install synaptic for detail view of installed software
<caesar_> j0hnsm1th: i'm on 10.04 and dont have that option in system... can i download it?
<diffusedhavoc> Can anyone help me get Ardour setup to work with an Echo Layla?
<j0hnsm1th> caesar_, Ubuntu 10.04: System>Administration>System Monitor
<Lunar_Lander> and is Skype OK?
<Lunar_Lander> as it is in that "Partner" repository
<j0hnsm1th> Lunar_Lander, my skype is terrible on 12.04
<Lunar_Lander> yeah I had Skype active as well earlier
<Lunar_Lander> worked OK
<j0hnsm1th> Lunar_Lander, worked ok on 10.04
<Lunar_Lander> yea it worked on 11.10 here too
<Lunar_Lander> earlier there was a friend on and she dropped out serveral times
<Lunar_Lander> and then I asked if her connection is bad
<ZenGuy311> is there a rss app that will import all .rss links in a textfile for ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lander> and she said "no, my connection is OK"
<caesar_> j0hnsm1th: everything says zero except: compiz says 2 and system monitor says 8
<j0hnsm1th> Lunar_Lander, 12.04 my contact list hasnt populated properly yet and contacts dont show as online constantly
<Lunar_Lander> oh ok
<j0hnsm1th> caesar_, is your system sluggish now?
<donj_> anyone know how to setup the auto login process for Lubuntu?
<vlt> Hello. How can I define what icons are shown in the Unity launcher? Is there a cfg file?
<j0hnsm1th> Lunar_Lander, but i mainly use skype on my SGS2 tho :)
<e2b04836> !patience |donj_
<ubottu> donj_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Lunar_Lander> SGS2?
<j0hnsm1th> Lunar_Lander, samsung galaxy s2
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<caesar_> j0hnsm1th: not right this second.. but it does happen frequently enough for me to ask here
<israel__> Fat-Thing: are u trying to make a call?
<donj_> Anyone know how to setup the auto login process for Lubuntu? Stupid bot ._.
<caesar_> all i have is a handful of apps installed and compiz
<j0hnsm1th> caesar_, ok well next time its sluggish check that system monitor and see whats hogging all the resources
<e2b04836> caesar_, keep a terminal open with 'top' running and when the system is sluggish read the output
<Drecondius> Hello :D
<e2b04836> hello
<Drecondius> Is there anyone in here that has an AMD-FX series processor that has sucessfully installed 12.04 LTS?
<caesar_> well 'top' shows completely different stats.. says root is taking 20
<Fat-Thing> yup with my mom ... she's in texas now and here at the land of war! philippines mindanao! LOL
<trism> vlt: the launcher just points to .desktop files, the ones locked to the launcher are specified in gsettings: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites;
<vlt> trism: Thank you.
<caesar_> didn't really notice the sluggish until i installed vbox
<e2b04836> caesar_, i believe you're reading it wrong look at the columns labled "%CPU" and "%MEM"
<caesar_> maybe coincidental
<j0hnsm1th> caesar_, try 'man top'
<caesar_> e2b04836: yea root jumps between 15 and 30 CPU%
<e2b04836> what is the name of the command?
<Drecondius> Is there anyone in here that has an AMD-FX series processor that has sucessfully installed 12.04 LTS?
<caesar_> e2b04836: Xorg
<vlt> trism: Ok, the command works. What is gsettings? I mean where are the values stored?
<caesar_> real laggy when switching desktops
<j0hnsm1th> how can i see what driver my video card is using?
<e2b04836> caesar_, do you have your display drivers installed?
<vlt> JoeyJoeJo: lspci -k
<vlt> j0hnsm1th: ^
<caesar_> e2b04836: that might be the issue because i seldom see glitching across my screen
<caesar_> real fast horizontal lines
<caesar_> flickering
<c0deMaster> is possible to use simulated higher screen resolution than the hardware maximum resolution?
<e2b04836> caesar_, yeah that could be the issue
<caesar_> e2b04836: where can i find the drivers specific for my machine
<e2b04836> caesar_, what brand/model of gpu do you have?
<e2b04836> j0hnsm1th, sudo lshw
<krababbel> c0deMaster: If you set a bigger resolution than your monitor, usually it does panning
<Drecondius> Is there anyone in here that has an AMD-FX series processor that has sucessfully installed 12.04 LTS, Mine hangs after detecting the processor.
<caesar_> e2b04836: HP Pavilion dv6
<Drecondius> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<caesar_> e2b04836: 1352dx
<j0hnsm1th> e2b04836, vlt , thanks didnt look closely enough at lshw
<stalkerg> hello all
<cba123> I'm trying to run CryptKeeper.  But it won't start.  Even when I try over the terminal, it just sits there.  Any ideas?
<stalkerg> need small help, I can't disable move window between workspace
<stalkerg> in KDE, Openbox,fluxbox it is simple options but not in Unity
<e2b04836> caesar_, your gpu seems to be an intel GMA 4500 you'll have to search around for the appropriate driver
<Drecondius> Is there anyone in here that has an AMD-FX series processor that has sucessfully installed 12.04 LTS?
<avinash> Hi friends, is there any good xml viewer to use with ubuntu ?
<caesar_> e2b04836: sorry got disconnected
<caesar_> did you get my model?
<e2b04836> <e2b04836> caesar_, your gpu seems to be an intel GMA 4500 you'll have to search around for the appropriate driver
<stalkerg> Drecondius: on my FX-8520 (up to 8550) I use Gentoo. Only last gcc can create good perfomance.
<e2b04836> you could try running "Additional Drivers" i believe its under administration
<stalkerg> aand what about windows between workspace?
<Drecondius> stalkerg: I can't get any linux kernel to boot though, it's hanging shortly after proc detection.
<nullp0inter> i am having trouble building a script..its using egrep, but not printing anything out http://pastebin.com/5gH58WTz
<nullp0inter> anyone know what i am messing up?
<stalkerg> Drecondius: acpi=off, noapic
<stalkerg> Drecondius: maybe motherboard and BIOS...
<Drecondius> and currently Asus, my mobo manufacturer doesn't support linux for FX series procs
<avinash> i guess , sorry for the stupid question ... its clean with libre office
<e2b04836> avinash: try treeline
<Drecondius> stalkerg: latest bios is installed :(
<stalkerg> Drecondius: I use MSI and all work good. hm...
<stalkerg> Drecondius: UEFI is enabled?
<Drecondius> won't boot from uefi either
<stalkerg> DeathWolf: try acpi=off and noapic add to boot options.
<alexandr0s> hi, i am from greece , i have a problem updating the 12.4 ubuntu. is there anyone there who can give me a tip (forgive me for my english)
<stalkerg> What can help me with hell of Unity?
<Drecondius> I'll try the acpi=off and noapic and see if that helps
<Drecondius> back in a few
<stalkerg> alexandr0s: don't worry about language не беспокойся
<stalkerg> alexandr0s: whats problem?
<vlt> !details | alexandr0s
<ubottu> alexandr0s: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alexandr0s> ok ok :)
<hydrox24> None of my m4a files show up when using MOC (binary is mocp) can anyone help with this issue?
<alexandr0s> my ubuntu version 12.04 updates automatic every day
<e2b04836> !gr |alexandr0s
<ubottu> alexandr0s: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<alexandr0s> i find the solution ( thanks anyway)
<stalkerg> ubottu: maybe you can help me?
<ubottu> stalkerg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<foobArrr> I'm replacing a 80GB HDD  (=my system drive) with a 128GB SSD. I'm using an encrypted LVM setup. do I want a fresh install on the new drive? or dd + partition/luks/lvm resize?
<stalkerg> ahhh
<stalkerg> I love artificial mind
<cellardoor> I can't boot into Ubuntu, grub is busted! Help please!
<vlt> foobArrr: I personally would use dd or ddrescue, then resize the devices from outside to inside.
<foobArrr> !grub | cellardoor
<ubottu> cellardoor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<stalkerg> cellardoor: grubbusters!
<cellardoor> Thanks.
<stalkerg> who know hack things about unity?
<hydrox24> stalkerg: what do you want to do ?
<israel__> sudo update-grub2
<foobArrr> vlt: I usually would too, but I'm unsure if this is a good idea on a SSD. I have no idea about partition alignment. the installer handles that automatically, iirc.
<Dead_AssClown> wat does the program 'yum' do
<stalkerg> hydrox24: need disable move windows between workspaces
<stalkerg> need set strict workspace border :)
<foobArrr> Dead_AssClown: yum is the package manager on many rpm-based distributions
<stalkerg> hydrox24:  you understand (sorry about language)?
<Drecondius> I never should have dumped my old athlon x2
<swc> I would read up on the ssd. The new ones are supposed to read/write wear evenly automatically.
<krababbel> foobArrr: why a bad idea ssd and dd? the ssd will cope with that on itself
<Lunar_Lander> e2b04836, now it just hang again
<MatCat> Hey, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTE, and for some reason my ability to change background images has stopped working, the settings program runs fine, but the background does not change, any ideas?
<Lunar_Lander> the syslog hasn't got anything
<vlt> foobArrr: Yeah, you’re right. Then create a new partition on SSD and ddrescue the partition content.
<Drecondius> stalkerg: are you also using an ssd drive?
<hydrox24> I do understand, hold on.
<stalkerg> Drecondius: yes, on Desktop OCZ Vertex 2
<foobArrr> vlt: thanks, good idea
<vlt> foobArrr: And run grub-install again
<MatCat> I've been trying to find my answer in this channel since this time yesterday :(
<hydrox24> stalkerg: Do you want disable "Dragging" the windows between workspaces
<hydrox24> stalkerg: or disable workspaces altogether?
<cellardoor> I'm doing the GRUB recovery via a Ubuntu Boot disc, but when I run sudo grub-install /dev/sda. I get back "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). - What do I do?
<krababbel> MatCat: you mean the program in system settings?
<MatCat> krababbel, Yes
<stalkerg> hydrox24: only dragging
<Drecondius> stalkerg: one moment i think i might have just thought of an answer to an unasked question. :D
<krababbel> MatCat: weird, third party apps have had some issues with that. I'd delete all preferences.
<MatCat> krababbel: It lets me pick images but nothing changes, just the same default ubuntu background
<krababbel> MatCat: or try a new test user first
<MatCat> krababbel: Where would I find the preferences to delete them?   I will try a test user now
<hydrox24> stalkerg: I would recommend playing around with compiz-config-settings manager.
<oga> Hey all, tring to get my line-in recording to work. Using a small personal mixer with microphone attached to get it going. No input seen on sound preferences but if mixer is turned up it will input sound by what i think is electrically stimulating the microphone port. Have tried to unmute all in alsa mixer. in the capture section there are two spaces for "Line" but no control above it... any idea?
<krababbel> MatCat: sorry, I don't know where they are.
#ubuntu 2012-05-19
<Drecondius> Ugh, I have the feeling this is going to be a veeeery long night.
<stalkerg> hydrox24: yep, I hate compiz-config-settings too...
<stalkerg> hydrox24: and gconf
<hydrox24> stalkerg: I would look into the "workspaces" setting in compix-config-settings-manager
<hydrox24> *compiz
<krababbel> MatCat: but you could go in in rescue mode, move all files in your home somewhere, copy the user skel files, don't know by heart where they are, and then copy back only the preferences of the applications you need.
<Picto> #lubuntu
<Picto> hello
<Drecondius> stalkerg: ok so now it hangs on the drive detection, should i chance updating my ssd firmware?
<Picto> look my fps
<Picto> glxgears
<Picto> Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be
<Picto> approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
<Picto> 410 frames in 5.0 seconds = 81.903 FPS
<Picto> 418 frames in 5.0 seconds = 83.409 FPS
<FloodBot1> Picto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MatCat> krababbel: I just tested on a second test account, and it didn't work there either
<Picto> pls look this
<Picto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/995142/
<Picto> is normal?
<Picto> 80 fps
<FloodBot1> Picto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wylde> !enter | Picto
<ubottu> Picto: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lauratika> what Voip would you recomend beisdes skype?
<cellardoor> I have managed to get a grub terminal, but now how do i boot into ubuntu?
<smithw> I still can't get my wireless card to work. ndiswrapper seems to accept the drive (it says the driver is installed and the device is present), modprobe loads ndiswrapper normally, but no wlan0 shows up. is there something I'm missing?
<Picto> sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/995142/ is this normal?, i have ati radeon 9200 SE
<smithw> *driveR
<cellardoor> This is immediately after switch on. I get a GRUB prompt.
<stalkerg> hydrox24: i can not find it
<stalkerg> Drecondius: hmmm
<Picto> starlkerg can u help me?
<stalkerg> Drecondius: i have only one problem with ssd
<IdleOne> Picto: what is the problem?
<Picto> look this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/995142/
<stalkerg> Drecondius: i connect to on board RAID SATA and SSD strange work (or not work)
<MatCat> krababbel:  The funny thing is it did work for a few days, I had assigned a custom background image, and I remember it went back to the default image on a restart, so I reassigned the image, and again it reset on a restart at some point, and I tried the other day to change it back but now it won't let me
<Nogal> hey, i'm trying to get an xp box up dual booted with 12.04, I can't find gParted on it -- any ideas?
<Picto> 80 fps, with radeon 9200 SE
<IdleOne> Picto: I see it, what is the problem?
<stalkerg> Picto: yep, but show me glxinfo
<Picto> ok, wait
<Drecondius> stalkerg: so you haven't updated your ssd's firmware since purchase?
<MatCat> krababbel: Though I did find a method to change the background on the login screen, but that isn't my desktop background :P
<stalkerg> 9200 it is... r300g? hm... Mark now work on r600
<Picto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/995148/
<Nogal> Does anyone have a minute to help a newbie?
<stalkerg> Drecondius: do not update
<caesar_> e2b04836: would upgrading to 12.04 fix this or would i be stuck with the same issue?
<caesar_> i cant find the driver
<Drecondius> stalkerg: Are you set up as your ssd being in raid mode?
<Picto> this is the glxinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/995148/
<stalkerg> Picto: normal... sorry it is R200 driver very very old. try buy new card.
<Picto> i cant have mor fps?
<stalkerg> Drecondius: no, only single mode.
<stalkerg> Picto: cant... but not need more
<Drecondius> hmmmmmm, then maybe it's something simple i'm overlooking
<Drecondius> be back shortly
<Picto> i try to play starcraft I, but is work low (im spanish, sorry my english), with window XP i play starcraft normaly (just is a example)
<stalkerg> Picto: glxgears it is not benchmark
<meisth0th> hello
<pfifo> Is there a way to get blender 2.49b on ubuntu 12.04?
<Picto> stalkerg: and look this http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/104136 they have ati 9200/9250 and have 800 gps or more
<stalkerg> Picto: Hola! For starcraft1 not need 3d graphics.
<Nogal> pfifo: blender is available on the software center
<Picto> but is work slow D:
<meisth0th> i am working on an application, which has an indicator. but i am planning to implement tray icon, too, for users on another distributions to be able to use it. is there anyway i can test my tray icon on ubuntu 12.04?
<Nogal> it's currently version 2.62-1, though you should be able to find an old .deb online if you need the older version.
<pfifo> Nogal, blender 2.62 is available in the software center on 12.04, but that version dosent support the features I need.
<JuggaloXX> hello, can some one give me a hand with 12.04 and usb 3.0. I can see the hub on lsusb but when i plug in a usb 3.0 hard disk it does not detect and mount.
<escott> JuggaloXX, does not detect or does not mount?
<JuggaloXX> both
<stalkerg> >_< I love gentoo more and more...
<JuggaloXX> escott, the same drive works on my 2.0 ports. i see a few people have reported this issue recently but no solutions.
<Picto> stalkerg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/995155/ this is lshw
<pfifo> Nogal, I was looking for an older deb, but upon trying to install it, There were dependency problems due to several libs being upgraded.
<Picto> i dont know why starcraft (and other games and programs) work slow
<Nogal> ah, that's a bit beyond me. I was looking into finding the old .deb
<Picto> with windows xp dont work slow
<stalkerg> Picto: you use opensource driver. And for old hardware driver is realy bad (r300g and r600g good)
<stalkerg> Picto: aaaand not have "close" driver for your kernel and hardware.
<Picto> so, i cant play normally with ubuntu ¿?¿? (sorry i dont understand)
<Nogal> Anyone have a min to help me with a dual boot issue? I have an xp box which I'm trying to get 12.04 on but it seems that gParted was not included on this liveCD, anyone know how I can get this?
<stalkerg> Picto: need write driver by hand :) Need asm, C, and DRM/DRI/Mesa API
<Picto> "i have" created a driver?
<stalkerg> Picto: on this hardware - no
<stalkerg> Picto: my telephone more powerfull
<Picto> :(
<stalkerg> Picto: sorry
<stalkerg> good bay!  всем пока.
<Picto> dnd, thx for anwser my questions
<Nogal> anyone have a minute to help me with gParted?
<shape> Hello, If I install a different Video Card on my system and change some RAM (i.e. change RAM sticks), will I have to reinstall Ubuntu or will there be no problems at all?
<Nogal> shape: there shouldn't be any issues with that
<indian> hello
<shape> Nogal: when linux installs on the computer, does it load stuff into the kernel regarding the components that you have, or is it modular?
<indian> I am getting this error when trying to load vmware
<indian>  Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine",
<indian> I cannot find any package named murrine
<genii-around> !info gtk2-engines-murrine
<ubottu> gtk2-engines-murrine (source: gtk2-engines-murrine): cairo-based gtk+-2.0 theme engine. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.2-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 102 kB, installed size 330 kB
<foobArrr> is the indicator applet an ubuntu-only thing?
<Nogal> shape: i'm not positive with ubuntu, linux can be compiled both ways. I have not tried to change out my ubuntu machine, but I know other distros can be entirely modular.
<shape> Nogal, so there is a change I might have to do a fresh install, correct?
<court> command to download flash player?
<lauratika> im looking to buy a netbook what you rekon for ubuntu?
<Nogal> for RAM and a videocard i highly doubt it, but I never rule out the unknown
<a_pen9uin> how could i update a computer running 11.04 to 12.04 the computer in question has no internet connection i just use it for games could i stick a 12.04 disk in and update like that?
<shape> Nogal, right. I should be more worried if I had to change the CPU, correct?
<JaceAlvejetti> a_p3rson, should offer to upgrade when it sees the CD
<indian> Ok I got the gtk2-engines-murrine is already the newest version.
<fully_human> What is dcop? I somehow need it to run mythtv-setup.
<indian> but I am still getting the error
<Nogal> yes, if you were changing the cpu or the motherboard i might think that you may run into an issue, but with your changes i really don't think you'll have any problem
<a_pen9uin> @JaceAlvejetti thanks for the help will do
<Nogal> does anyone know how to get a 12.04 liveCD with gParted?
<lauratika> any advice
<shape> lauratika, Acer Aspire one seems to be the one that "just works". Ive researched this myself a while back and that;s what I could find.
<JaceAlvejetti> a_p3rson, not a problem
<Nogal> lauratika: system76 makes a line of ubuntu preloaded computers... i'll find the lik
<Nogal> link*
<shape> Nogal, what do you mean? You want an Ubuntu with gparted on the live cd?
<lauratika> thanx
<Nogal> lauratika: it's just www.system76.com
<Nogal> shape: yeah, i'm trying to get an old xp box repartitioned with linux
<L3top> How do I assign my default output to HDMI in gnome3 on 1204? Where/what is the default mixer to change settings?
<lauratika> how can i lighten up in yellow the name of users while replying in the chat?
<foobArrr> shape: I think the default is not a targeted kernel, you should be ok. you can check /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf. if there is a "MODULES=most" in it, there kernel should not be hardware-specific. (please correct me, if I'm wrong)
<L3top> Audio output that is
<Drecondius> Perhaps it should be noted that I'm trying to get 12.04 x64 running
<L3top> I know in kubuntu it is kmixer
<shape> Nogal, I just did the same thing, yet I just burned Gparted Live CD on a normal CD and did the partitioning and installed Ubuntu with a differend CD. Wouldn't that work?
<L3top> what irc client are you using lauratika
<shape> foobArrr, Thanks! I can't correct you because that's way beyond my knowledge
<Drecondius> Would that make a difference as to why it will not boot?
<lauratika> opera's client
<foobArrr> shape: that was addressed to the whole channel :)
<Nogal> shape: sometimes i look for the hard way... thank you for pointing out my idiocy lmao
<L3top> lauratika: I am not familiar with operas, but it should be in something like "settings/chat view"
<foobArrr> shape: if there is MODULES=dep instead of MODULES=most, you can change it to most and then run update-initramfs -u
<foobArrr> but no guarantees
<shape> Nogal, but what is it that you're trying to do? Shink partitions?
<Nogal> shape: yeah, just trying to shrink the XP partition down to about half her size and load 12.04 on the newly acquired free space.
<Nogal> so the gp-liveCD should do the trick, followed by the ubuntu livecd for the actual install?
<shape> foobArrr, I will have to try that tomorrow since I don't have the computer right now. and of course Thanks for the info!
<gumby_52> hello.  I'm wondering if someone could help me with setting up running Ubuntu on my TV.  It works fine on my small monitor but when I put it on my tv the display seems wrong.  I looked at the xorg.0.log and see that it does not like the frequency.
<sickly> hey can someone help me with removing unity? i tried sudo apt-get remove unity unity-2d, but its still there. I want it to be the old school way lol
<gumby_52> looking for some help if someone is able to assist me... it would be apprecieated
<shape> Nogal, yeah, go to do the Gparted site, download the latest Gparted LiveCD an burn it. Then boot from it, do the shrinking and then reboot with the Ubuntu Live CD.
<L3top> 1204, I can speaker-test -Dplug:hdmi and get audio over hdmi, however I do not believe the mixer is outputting on HDMI natively. What mixer would I set to default to this? I created an /etc/asound.conf, but on reload I still have no audio out unless I do that test.
<L3top> gumby_52: do you have any adapters or anything in between the card and the tv? How is it connected?
<bazhang> !notunity | sickly
<ubottu> sickly: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Nogal> sickly: i'm pretty sure they just released a gnome classic desktop manager for 12.04
<shape> Nogal, There might be some Ubuntu distros that come with Gparted but the Gparted Live CD loads very fast, rather than waiting for the whole system to load from the Live CD.
<gumby_52> I have the hdmi plugged into the tv from the nvidia card
<gumby_52> just going into it's own input
<shape> Nogal, if you are really cheap, and don't want to waste a CD, you could boot from the Ubuntu 12.04 live CD and then with an internet connection download Gparted and run it. It will all be done in RAM.
<L3top> gumby_52: have you installed the proprietary drivers? and if so what options do you have in nvidia-settings?
<gumby_52> I have installed the drivers
<Nogal> shape: yeah i remember having an old disk that came with it, cheapness is not an issue lol
<gumby_52> I ran nvidia settings
<_ProtekNickz> L3top: try  alsamixer in terminal
<_ProtekNickz> for audio
<gumby_52> can I PM you the error and the settings
<gumby_52> I don't want to spam the channel
<L3top> _ProtekNickz: alsamixer shows my digital outs, and IECx are unmuted, which I suppose is why the test works.
<L3top> sure gumby_52
<Nogal> Shape, thank you again for your assistance. I'll probably keep the channel open for a while to see if I can help anyone.
<foobArrr> shape, you're welcome
<Nogal> I've got to say, I love how the community works.
<_ProtekNickz> L3top: you tried checking Default Audio setting in System Setting? just asking 0_o
<L3top> This is what I was asking about. I am used to Kubuntu sorry _ProtekNickz.
<L3top> thank you _ProtekNickz
<_ProtekNickz> L3top: goto 'System Settings' then 'Sound' and see which is Default then change
<martin___> l
<_ProtekNickz> L3top: Click Unity Button and Search System Settings
<L3top> sorry _ProtekNickz Gnome3
<_ProtekNickz> lol
<_ProtekNickz> k
<shape> Nogal, btw, you checked with the Live CD of Ubuntu and gparted wasn't in the applications?
<_ProtekNickz> L3top: just checking now 4 you
<L3top> _ProtekNickz: system settings => sound => output and hardware only have "Built-in analog audio" as an option... I suppose I should try and change this in alsamixer f6?
<meisth0th> is there anybody who has experience with ppa, owning some packages?
<shape> anyone have a link with the precise package list? I cannot find anything on google
<_ProtekNickz> L3top: yes see if it's listen their
<_ProtekNickz> listed*
<lorecaster> as you wish, L3top
<L3top> lorecaster: _ProtekNickz is helping you now.
<L3top> ty _ProtekNickz
<lorecaster> bless you both
<_ProtekNickz> yw
<_ProtekNickz> np
<L3top> so can you select your digital in alsamixer under f6 lorecaster
<L3top> and see if your options change in system settings lorecaster
<lorecaster> I tried that, and spit out what I saw. no digital there at all
<lorecaster> the only option in ALSA with F6 is 0-HDA NVIDIA
<lorecaster> no digital
<OerHeks> lorecaster, maybe it is a bios setting ?
<isoman2kx> hey everyone...
<isoman2kx> I get this message whne I try to do a DH1080 key exchange
<isoman2kx> Unable to perform key exchange with CyBeR. Diffie-Hellman key exchange is not supported by your installation of the Qt Cryptographic Architecture (QCA). You likely need to install an additional provider plugin. Diffie-Hellman key exchange support is usually provided by the qca-ossl plugin.
<isoman2kx> how do I get this qca-ossl
<isoman2kx> :(
<FloodBot1> isoman2kx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<isoman2kx> shh
<lorecaster> hmm... nothing to my memory in bios would provide me with that impression... next reboot i'll check it out. thanks  oerheks!
<L3top> OerHeks: can test audio from cli and it works
<OerHeks> isoman2kx, i think you need libqca2-plugin-ossl
<L3top> OerHeks: speaker-test -Dplug:hdmi sends hdmi audio out
<isoman2kx> where do I go in Ubuntu to get this? this is my first time using Ubuntu in a loong time
<OerHeks> L3top, ah oke, tried resetting the monitor with its own little buttons?
<Nogal> isoman2kx: you should be able to get that from the terminal: subo apt-get install libqca2-plugin-ossl
<Nogal> sudo***
<isoman2kx> thanks :)
<lorecaster> a hard monitor reset? i can do that too :D
<L3top> it is lorecaster with the issue, I got it to test lol... thats as far as I could get... maybe an old fashioned reboot is in order
<majuscule> How can I use libnotify from an upstart service
<majuscule> ?
<aslkjdlkasdjlakj> a yo - fuck soak guys
<aslkjdlkasdjlakj> yo
<aslkjdlkasdjlakj> fuck
<aslkjdlkasdjlakj> fuck
<aslkjdlkasdjlakj> fuck
<FloodBot1> aslkjdlkasdjlakj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * foobArrr loves trolls, but a little more creativity would be nice
<foobArrr> off-topic, sorry
<shape> Nogal, what Ubuntu Live CD do you have?
<iceroot> why is "sudo cd ~" giving "unkown command cd"? if i am correct "cd" is coming directly from bash and is not an external program which needs to be in PATH
<jacekowski> iceroot: sudo is trying to execute binary called cd
<jacekowski> iceroot: and as it's internal shell command it can't do that
<Nogal> shape: i'm working off the iso from ubuntu.com
<caesar_> can someone help me find and install a graphics driver?
<Nogal> i just loaded into gparted
<iceroot> jacekowski: ah ok and echo is working because its an builtin AND have a binary in PATH
<iceroot> jacekowski: so sudo echo is not using the bash echo
<foobArrr> "sudo cd" doesn't make much sense at all, does it?
<Nogal> shape: i just ran into an issue where maybe you can help me; the ntfs system i need to shrink doesn't seem to allow me to, it has a little "!" icon next to it.
<iceroot> foobArrr: i inital goal was to see if sudo is expaning ~ to /root and so i tried cd
<jacekowski> it kinda does if you want to change cwd
<jacekowski> iceroot: it's shell expanding it
<jacekowski> iceroot: not sudo
<iceroot> jacekowski: but the question is when it is expanding, before sudo or after
<iceroot> jacekowski: sudo echo ~ is giving the userhome and not root
<jacekowski> it's not expanding it in this case
<iceroot> so if sudo knows about cd then sudo cd ~ would put me in my homedir and not /root/
<iceroot> because bash is expanding ~ before sudo is executed
<jacekowski> yes
<iceroot> good to know
<jacekowski> same thing with !
<ZaNeIuM> what does this install? apt-get install me
<iceroot> ZaNeIuM: a package called "me"
<L3top> lorecaster: did you reboot?
<ZaNeIuM> what is the me package somthing standard?
<lorecaster> not yet.
<iceroot> ZaNeIuM: there is no package "me" in the ubuntu-repos
<shape> Nogal, I wanted to say that I checked the Ubuntu packages website and booted from the 12.04 Live CD and Gparted is there. I just took it for granted when you told me the iso didnt have Gparted. Gparted comes with Precise 12.04. So you don't need to burn the Gparted Live CD and just boot from the Ubuntu Live CD and run Gparted from there.
<sickly> Nogal, couldnt find anything on that any info on where i can find it?
<lorecaster> got it working. was a "pavucontrol" issue
<shape> Nogal, and regarding the exclamation mark, click on the drive info and see what the warning is about.
<shape> Nogal, right click - Information
<Nogal> ok, i'm not sure what to do with this...
<Nogal> it has a bit of an output telling me that the cluser acounting fialied, extra cluser in bitmap
<jan_a> question: for 12.04, how do you, "Automatically remember running applications when logging out"?
<lorecaster> *hugs* L3top
<lorecaster> problem solved. it may have taken 3 hours, but the sound is amazing. much obliged!
<shape> Nogal, the partition you are trying to resize, is it a boot partition where xp is on?
<Nogal> I believe so; it's sda2 NTFS partition
<L3top> yay lorecaster!
<L3top> Have a good night
<shape> Nogal, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1700891
<shape> Nogal, is this similar to what you are having?
<Nogal> yes; that's the message.
<lorecaster> CHEERS!
<ejv> how do I remove old kernels/sources from /boot using the command line only? thx
<shape> Nogal, From reading a bunch of threads with people having the same problem it seems installing ntfsprogs does the trick
<ejv> my /boot is full.
<Nogal> it seems that ntfs-3g has replaced ntfsprogs. ntfs-3g is already installed
<c0deMaster> how to use OpenDNS in Ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> Nogal, what windows release is this?
<jiffe1> so I'm trying to iscsi boot ubuntu 12.04, my bios supports iscsi so I exported a disk I have ubuntu installed on via iscsi and I see it bot, it gets past grub, I see it load ethernet and usb, but then it says 'Gave up waiting for root device', any idea how I might resolve this?
<Nogal> XP: Home Edition
<wilee-nilee> c0deMaster, I add there addresses in my router myself
<wilee-nilee> their*
<wilee-nilee> Nogal, make sure you use a partitioner to move everything to the front of that partition first gparted does not do this and defragg.
<shape> Nogal, In Windows did you run chkdsk, then defrag ?
<wilee-nilee> Nogal, and do a chkdsk /r as well really to be safe.
<shape> rofl, was saying the same thing
<Nogal> kk, its been a while for windows, how do i get to chkdisk, run cmd
<teskew> someone may be able to help me. i've remapped my keyboard "Menu" key to be the Super_R key, since i don't have a Super_R.  When i press the Menu key now, it doesn't have the same behavior as pressing the Super_L key. the Super_L key works as it's supposed to. (long press brings up key commands window, short press brings up dash)   the Menu button, when short pressed brings up the key commands window and it acts pretty flakey. long press does nothing but
<teskew> flash the key commands window and dash.
<wilee-nilee> shape, good for you
<krababbel> Nogal: there is a trial version of perfect disc, which can move everything
<teskew> this is Precise
<krababbel> Nogal: chkdsk
<Nogal> krababbel: start>run>chkdsk?
<jan_a> ejv: Get the list of kernels installed, dpkg -l 'linux-image*' | grep "^ii"; check which kernel you're running (uname -r); and remove the _other_ kernels, apt-get remove linux-image-<unused_revisions>
<shape> Nogal, Or if you don't want command line, in Windows, you right click on the drive - Properties -Tools and you have "error-checking" (check disk) there
<krababbel> Nogal: start/run/cmd elevated, hold ctrl,shift
<shape> Nogal, and the second option is Defragmentation. Also, "Error- Checking" will orccur after you restart, if you have the system on it.
<krababbel> Nogal: in xp just click
<teskew> do i need to first unset the Super_R key in xmodmap?
<Nogal> "chkdsk cannot run becasuse the volume is in use by another process."
<shape> Nogal: do what I said
<Nogal> sorry was turned away, i think i figured that part out
<shape> Nogal, it will prompt you to restart. And then it should run chkdsk before loading windows. You cannot check the disk if the system is loaded from it.
<Nogal> asked me to schedule chkdsk upon next restart
<shape> Nogal, yes, that's it.
<Nogal> sweet ok; running chkdsk /r (after the reboot)
<TheAlliedFleet> Is there anyway to run photoshop CS6 or CS5 on wine, When I try my installation fails
<shape> Nogal, And after that, do a Defragmentation, and then run chkdsk again
<Nogal> just plain chkdsk or should I append /r?
<shape> Nogal, run chkdsk /r the first time, then defragment, then just normal chkdsk and see how Gparted sees the partition after. If not run chkdsk /r and try gparted again.
<Nogal> shape: tyvm. it looks like this is going to take a while; I'm going to step outside for a deathstick real quick.
<shape> Nogal, chkdsk /r finds bad sectors
<shape> Nogal so it will take a long time, that's why the second time I said not to run the /r
<shape> Nogal, because the first run of "chkdsk /r" should find the bad sectors
<shape> Nogal, I have to go. Good luck!
<nmatrix9> Hey guys when I was trying to install my new ubuntu setup accidentally wiped out the partition on a external 1 terabyte drive.  Now I've done something similar before a windows machine years ago, and I was able to still retrieve the data from a formatted partition with a propietary windows tool.  Is there something similar on linux or ubuntu?
<smithw> Please, can anyone help me with my wifi card? I've tried everything I know, I don't know what else to do...
<Sheldon420> smithw, What's the problem?
<docmur> My scroll wheel on my mouse is inverted inside firefox, however it's not inverted in every other application, has anyone seen then, I'm running 12.04
<smithw> Sheldon420, the system can't recognize it. b43 won't see it, and ndiswrapper with the windows driver reports no error, but also doesn't bring any wlan0
<smithw> I'm probably forgetting something stupid, but I don't know what
<L3top> nmatrix9: what was the format prior to formatting
<docmur> It's also inverted in Chromium
<nmatrix9> L3top, it was fat32
<escott> !undelete | nmatrix9
<ubottu> nmatrix9: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<L3top> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<L3top> nmatrix9: if it was a windows based drive, I would use windows recovery tools
<escott> nmatrix9, testdisk will certainly be able to find the partition table again, but its a bit confusing to work with
<nmatrix9> L3top, good point it's a external drive
<nmatrix9> L3top, don't have windows machine readily available at the moment
<Sheldon420> smithw, What is the output of sudo lshw -C network
<L3top> nmatrix9: I would strongy recommend using windows based recovery tools. active partition recovery works well.
<bluesnow> Is there any way to move the launcher to the bottom of the screen in ubuntu 12.04?
<nmatrix9> L3top, active partition recovery never heard of that term before
<bluesnow> I had it set in 11.04 but compizconfig seems to have stopped working
<L3top> nmatrix9: I would unplug that thing and wait till I did, esp if you cared about it
<L3top> it is a specific tool nmatrix9
<smithw> Sheldon420, http://pastebin.com/qFcdpCvJ
<nmatrix9> L3top, I'm gonna take heed of you advice
<Sheldon420> smithw, OK.  Can you try following the instructions from this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html#troubleshooting-wireless-ndiswrapper
<nmatrix9> L3top, thanks
<smithw> Sheldon420, I tried installing the windows driver with ndiswrapper from the repositiries (using DKMS), and then built the 1.58rc1 from source. I have not used ndisgtk, I did everything on the cli. I'll try reinstalling the packages and using ndisgtk, then.
<_ProtekNickz> Some one explaine this please: if i was to visit some one Friend, Family ect.. and they had a Windows PC and i asked to use it they'd be gladly to accept this request "In general", but if i went to the ie, friends family house they would be going loco if i asked or even breathed on their machine lolz, kinda weird eh!
<_ProtekNickz> if they had linux that is
<_ProtekNickz> ^
<Nogal> _ProtekNickz i'm usually the one to say "check out my sweet OS -- go play with my computer."
<smithw> Sheldon420, it appears to install the driver fine, it says the driver is installed and the hardware is present, but there is no wlan0 on iwconfig, and I can't create a wireless connection on "Network Connections" (when I click "Add", all the fields are greyed out)
<Goonhost> d75-152-110-141.abhsia.telus.net) has joined #ubuntu                                                                                                                              . aaas
<Goonhost> 11:51:42              <-- | teskew (~teskew2@206.251.213.176) has quit (Remote host closed the connection)                                                                                                                    . AaronCampbell
<_ProtekNickz> Nogal: i know me too with restrictions, like Guest or simple user ACC lol
<bazhang> Goonhost, stop that
<Goonhost> Sorry.. was punching keyboard to exit fullscreen :)
<Nogal> hey here's a super newbie question, how do I connect to different irc servers using empathy? (example: I want to connect to #jupiterbroadcasting which is on irc.geekshed.net)
<_ProtekNickz> punching key-b? you don't need a PC you need a boxing buddy lol
<Goonhost> lol _ProtekNickz
<silverghost> hello all
<Nogal> disregard my last newbie question, got it.
<_ProtekNickz> Here's a question, the bckaup tool in ubuntu 12.04, i'm using right now as i speak [type], it's backing up "Home" folder and "/", is this correct? or is their more i need to look into to back up?
<escott> _ProtekNickz, i would not backup / that seems odd. I would backup /etc and use !clone to copy the package list
<Xenobyte> stupidme
<Xenobyte> doh
<_ProtekNickz> escott: Cheers for that :D
<reisio> can you not search _within_ files (grep) from _Nautilus_?
<Goonhost> [Paste 5 lines ? [ctrl-Y] Yes [ctrl-N] No]
<Nogal> goon.... punching bag, seriously (lol)
<_ProtekNickz> lol WTF
<Lunar_Lander> sorry got one final question in the system monitor
<Lunar_Lander> when I just killed a process, the designator went from my username to root and then the process disappeared
<Lunar_Lander> is that normal?
<Coded1> hello all
<bandit5432> Lunar_Lander, did you sudo kill it or just right click and kill?
<Lunar_Lander> right click and "kill process"
<Tynach> Hello! Does anybody know the default directories for KVM virtual machines in Ubuntu 11.10?
<bandit5432> Lunar_Lamp,   yes that is what it does it doesnt default to show user so i never noticed that before
<bandit5432> good to know
<ubuntu> papun
<_ProtekNickz> Tynach: the /var/lib/libvirt/images/ its self
<Tynach> _ProtekNickz: I figured that's where the hard drive images are, but what about the configuration per guest machine? RAM/CPU settings, especially?
<_ProtekNickz> Tynach: right.., one sec
<rockingsubha666> hello
<bandit5432> any one have any ideas how to get gnome-color-manager to actually apply profiles?
<Tynach> I'm currently in the Knoppix LiveCD in order to resize my LVM stuff to free a hard drive for backing up before I move to 12.04 (want to do a fresh install). So I can't just start up KVM and see what the directories are, unfortunately; unless I like, chroot into it or something. Don't really want to go through that.
<pfifo> when I try to purge chromium-browser, apt-get marks firefox for install. wat? no thats not acceptable at all
<Lunar_Lander> bandit5432, ah it did the same thing on your computer too?
<_ProtekNickz> Tynach: you can find an XML configuration file for the VM in /etc/libvirt/qemu/ (=> /etc/libvirt/qemu/vm1.xml
<cheese1756>  Hi. My sound does not seem to work in winecfg and most Wine applications/games, though it does work while running Minecraft in Wine. Here's a pastebin of testing sound in winecfg: http://pastebin.com/dzxaP7ah. I'm running Linux Mint 12 with Pulseaudio. Does anyone have any ideas?
<bandit5432> Lunar_Lander, the system manager yes
<Tynach> _ProtekNickz: thanks!
<Lunar_Lander> yeah
<Lunar_Lander> thanks for checking
<_ProtekNickz> Tynach: getback to me if that's not it
<bandit5432> Lunar_Lamp,  no problem i dont run with it showing user so i never noticed that before
<bazhang> cheese1756, #winehq for games support mintsupport channels for mint
<bazhang> !mintsupport | cheese1756
<ubottu> cheese1756: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pmp6nl> Does Drupal need a mailserver to send notifications?
<Lunar_Lander> let me try too
<Lunar_Lander> !knoppixsupportt
<pmp6nl> wrong channel
<Lunar_Lander> !knoppixsupport
<bazhang> Lunar_Lander, stop that
<Lunar_Lander> I just wanted to see what happens
<bandit5432> lmao
<Lunar_Lander> sorry
<Lunar_Lander> !ubuntusupport
<bazhang> Lunar_Lander, /msg ubottu
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<Lunar_Lander> thanks
<bandit5432> got to love the bots
<_ProtekNickz> well if they stop idiots then yup!
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<pfifo> my cromium-browser is not using pulse audio, how can I get it using pulse instead of alsa directly?
<Nogal> pfifo: give me a second...
<bandit5432> pfifo, how do you even know that its using alsa?
<pfifo> bandit5432, well #1 no sound, and #2 the error on the command line, and #3, its not showing up in pavucontrol
<bandit5432> pfifo, wierd
<Nogal> pfifo: try pavucontrol
<Tynach> _ProtekNickz: That appears to be correct. I see the two virtual machines and all their intended settings intact in those XML files. I also see some network and other XML files; I'm going to back up all of this, but use it more as a guideline for recreating things (they may have new defaults, and those new defaults might be better). Thank you!
<pfifo> Nogal, it doesnt show up in the controls
<cheese1756> How would I port Pulseaudio calls through ALSA? What would I use to do this?
<bandit5432> pfifo, can you set the cmd line switch -D use_pulseaudio  ??
<_ProtekNickz> I ran down the street the other day and back to my house, ate some Crisps "Potato chips" and i was asked that why was i so cheerful, i replied to my wife, i freed my pc with "LINUX", she smirked then just slapped me :D lol
<pfifo> Nogal, the terminal keeps printing this, ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<McMozart> are the us archive mirrors undergoing maintenance ? Getting < 500 B/s trying to DL some packages
<Lunar_Lander> thanks again bandit5432 and bazhang
<Lunar_Lander> good night!
<pfifo> bandit5432, can you give me an example
<bandit5432> Lunar_Lander, night
<bandit5432> pfifo, chromium --use-pulseaudio from a terminal
<Tynach> _ProtekNickz: as long as you freed your computer WITH Linux, not freed it OF Linux ;p Otherwise you may be a lot less welcome in here!
<bandit5432> how ever you spell it
<_ProtekNickz> Tynach: np, yw anytime :)
<pfifo> bandit5432, no audio, still printing that error
<bandit5432> you on 12.04?
<_ProtekNickz> Tynach: tell me about it, i've used it off and on over the years, but now winblows can go die :)
<Tynach> _ProtekNickz: I still keep Windows around because Skyrim runs a bit too slugish on WINE right now. But I've not played Skyrim in months.
<pfifo> bandit5432, Nogal, and when i pulseaudio -k, restart chromium, sound works fine (12.04)
<lazik> Did anyone succeed in upgrading ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 with the package manager? (without drivers and apps going haywire)
<sary> McMozart: i'd try switching to another server , probably a faster one would be better .
<_ProtekNickz> Tynach: well, WoW plays fine in wine, but wine a few years back was quite redundant as it was a bugger to work, now it's great :D
<_ProtekNickz> lazik: most peeps do a system backup, then fresh install, best way to be honst
<darwish> Hi, there used to be a website for tracking kernel patches sent over linux-kernel@vger .. I can't find its URL
<Tynach> _ProtekNickz: the first person I ever converted over to Linux, told me up front that the only way he would EVER convert is if Warcraft worked under it. I happened to have an Ubuntu CD, and he happened to have his laptop. Long story short, we installed Ubuntu on his laptop (he had nothing important on it), and we installed Warcraft in a few minutes. 'Nuff said.
<Tynach> In fact, he said it ran faster on Ubuntu than it did on Windows (on that laptop). So I consider that a success story.
<Nogal> i'm converting someone to linux as we speak
<_ProtekNickz> Tynach: "The Smell Of Sweet Success" :D
<Nogal> speaking of which, i just finished up gParted, starting the 12.04 install as we speak :D
<bandit5432> pfifo,  i see exactly what you mean
<pfifo> bandit5432, ahh, --use-pulseaudio did work, I just didnt realize /usr/bin/chromium-browser was a bash script... I should be able to edit the script to --use-pulseaudio
<_ProtekNickz> Tynach: i belive so, on winblows about 55FPS roughly LINUX 70 - 75 FPS - My machine is AMD DualCore 4GIG MEM 720GBHD NVIDIA 9400 1gig mem, so i need to UPGRADE this too :D
<pfifo> bandit5432, thanks
<Areckx> How do I list the contents of my mounted /dev/sd devices?
<Areckx> in terminal
<bandit5432> pfifo, no problem
<Nogal> pfifo, sorry i thought i responded that it was out of my league, sorry about leaving you hanging there.
<pfifo> now if i can just figure out why flash inverst colors in videos
<bandit5432> pfifo,  lol thats easy
<Areckx> ls /dev/sd7 just prints the /dev/sd7
<psusi> Areckx, you run ls on the directory where you have it mounted
<Nogal> pfifo try right clicking and disabling hardware acceleration
<Tynach> Areckx: Go to the folder you mounted it to, and type 'ls'.
<Areckx> my iphone isn't mounting for some reason
<bandit5432> pfifo,  i used flash-aid firefox plugin
<cheese1756> Does anyone know of a package along the lines of pulseaudio-alsa? Something I can use to port alsa calls through pulseaudio?
<escott> Areckx, "mount" will tell you want the mountpoint is
<bandit5432> pfifo,  you can also edit a couple of files in /etc/adobe but that fix did not work for me
<Sheldon420> Areckx, Maybe it's tired.  Try a different position.  I'd recommend the cowgirl.
<escott> cheese1756, I would imagine that the alsa emulation is included as part of the standard pulseaudio package
<cheese1756> escott: Hmm. Is there some way to check that it's enabled?
<Areckx> Sheldon420::  lmao wopw
<Tynach> I'm now copying all the home directories. This... Will take a while XD
<Sheldon420> Areckx, ;-)
<pfifo> bandit5432, chromium not ff
<escott> cheese1756, I wonder if pulse is not running prior to your starting the browser?
<bandit5432> pfifo,  i am checking on instructions
<cheese1756> Starting what browser? It seems to start at login
<Tynach> Hey, I've not yet tested it, but on Ubuntu 12.04 with the nouveau driver, do windows using the 'Normal' resize method resize properly (with Compiz)?
<Tynach> They do resize just fine here in Knoppix using Nouveau, but I thought I remember trying it with 11.10 and it still was buggy.
<pfifo> bandit5432, I cant get a disable HWaccel, atleast not on youtube, google gives a completly different menu
<bandit5432> pfifo, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<Nogal> Tynach: I'm not sure with nouveau but with the proprietary I have no issues.
<linuxjones> how do i get to a log screen where i can see why my installs of 12.04 keep crashing?
<escott> cheese1756, sorry thought you were the person from earlier who had trouble with chromium. what makes you think the pulse alsa layer is not working
<Tynach> Oh, is pfifo getting that darn smurphing?
<pfifo> bandit5432, never mind, I got it with tab key, arrows and the spacebar
<_ProtekNickz> linuxjones: What are you doing when it crashes?
<Tynach> Nogal: When I say resizing with 'Normal' method, I mean when the window redraws itself as you resize it from a corner. This is not the default behavior on Ubuntu because nVidia proprietary drivers cannot handle it properly. It works TERRIBLY.
<pfifo> Tynach, yeah, but its gone now, thanks again bandit5432
<Areckx> how do I list all of my mounted devices?
<bandit5432> pfifo, i can use youtube but other sites crash so its a real pain
 * pfifo emails adobe the whitepaper for YUV overlays
<_ProtekNickz> linuxjones: also log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<bandit5432> pfifo, but i download the flash file and watch it in mplayer so all is good
<cheese1756> escott: Winecfg cannot play any sounds, and a user in #winehq suggested that a lack of ALSA compatibility might be the problem.
<Tynach> Areckx: Type 'mount' by itself to list mounted devices.
<cheese1756> Here's a pastebin: http://pastebin.com/dzxaP7ah
<linuxjones> _ProtekNickz i boot from the cd, everything goes fine, it spits it out and restarts and crashes on the ubuntu loading screen, mouse still moves but it sits there forever
<bandit5432> pfifo, the patch for vdpau looks promising http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2518770#post2518770
<pfifo> bandit5432, downloading is alright sometimes, but i have like 300 musicvideos in a playlist on yt, dont really want to download them
<_ProtekNickz> linuxjones: so your using LIVE CD?
<Tynach> bandit5432: the patch for vdpau is like a band-aid on a severed arm.
<Tynach> Ultimately, Adobe will have to fix their own crap.
<bandit5432> Tynach, they want flash to die and this will do it for them
<linuxjones> _ProtekNickz yes, tried the windows installer and usb install before that
<Malsasa> Hello, how to request feature to Nautilus Developer?
<linuxjones> same thing
<escott> cheese1756, ok im not sure what that guy is suggesting. but if ps aux | grep pulse shows it running I would think the alsa emulation would work
<bazhang> !brainstorm | Malsasa
<ubottu> Malsasa: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<cheese1756> escott: Pulse is definitely running, for sure
<Malsasa> Thank you
<Tynach> Malsasa: Nautilus is part of the Gnome desktop environment. If you want to talk to the Nautilus devs, you might want to try the Gnome channel (Don't know what it is off hand).
<Malsasa> GNOME Channel?
<Malsasa> What is the name?
<bazhang> !alis | Malsasa
<ubottu> Malsasa: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Tynach> Probably #gnome, but I'm in Pidgin (which is a terrible IRC client) and I don't know how to search for channels with it.
<_ProtekNickz> linuxjones: ok did you use same IMG.iso you d/l for the CD & USB? if do did you check the IMG.iso chksum, make sure it d/l ok, and when you burned to cd what speed did you burn at, if at max speed then cd may have burned krappy, try burning at 2x or 4x
<Malsasa> ubottu: oh, thanks. It is new for me
<bandit5432> Malsasa, try #gnome on irc.gimp.net
<Malsasa> Okay, i found it.
<escott> cheese1756, maybe it isn't using libalsa-pulse?
<sant> hey, im having trouble booting ubuntu from an external HD using a mac, im wondering if you guys could help me, thx n advance
<craigbass1976> I see all sorts of sites telling me how to run ubuntu on my android phone.  How do I get android running on my computer?  I really want to play tank hero with a mouse and keyboard...
<bazhang> craigbass1976, ask in an android channel
<_ProtekNickz> _ProtekNickz: try Re-download the ISO and check the chksum, then burn at 2 to 4 X speed
<cheese1756> escott: I'm thinking it might be something like that
<_ProtekNickz> ffs
<Malsasa> Oh, people there ask me to go to http://bugzilla.gnome.org
<_ProtekNickz> linuxjones: try Re-download the ISO and check the chksum, then burn at 2 to 4 X speed
<craigbass1976> bazhang, touche
<bazhang> craigbass1976, #android
<darkmark> iyi akþamlar
<sant> it prints the following error: Not Found returned from legacy loader
<darkmark> kolay gelsin herkeze
<darkmark> www.sohbettube.com  keyboard typing test text
<Tynach> _ProtekNickz: did you just talk to yourself, then talk about the fast fourier transform?
<bp0> the nvidia driver installed by ubuntu 12.04 causes the entire system to hang right after installation. I have the same problem in windows with the 295 series, bu I can just use an older driver. how can I use an older version of the driver in ubuntu?
<_ProtekNickz> Tynach: i didnt speak to my self yes lil mistake lmao
<bandit5432> arggg gnome-color-manager does not work :C
<_ProtekNickz> I use KDE, Much easier to work with :D
<psych> Can someone lend me a hand with tune2fs? Even after telling it not to reserve blocks it still seems to be doing the same thing. 28 GB used on 2 TB without anything done to it
<bandit5432> sure it is so is vista :P
<_ProtekNickz> Vista PFFFFFFT!!!!
<escott> psych, what command did you use
<Tynach> bandit5432: KDE has left the 'Vista-ish' years now. 4.8 is quite usable and stable, and only uses 100 MB more RAM than Gnome does for me, on average.
<Tynach> And it uses LESS CPU.
<escott> cheese1756, you could check with ldd, maybe try an ld_preload?
<psych> escott, I've tried tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdb1 and tune2fs -r 0 /dev/sdb1
<bandit5432> _ProtekNickz, Tynach, is monitor profiling working on kde for you?
<psych> Both report doing what they should have, but when the partition is mounted it still says 28 GB used
<cheese1756> escott: How would I do that?
<Tynach> _ProtekNickz: I don't use monitor profiling. However, I once tried it for the sake of trying it, in Unity/Gnome, and it worked just fine. I don't remember what I did to make it work, but there are two types of profiles: Profiles that only work inside graphics applications (like Gimp and Scribus), and profiles that have enough data for use on the entire screen.
<_ProtekNickz> Tynach: well i'm comfotable with KDE quite nice i like it, Gnome to me seemed basic, but i aint used it in a while
<Tynach> Er, that's supposed to go to bandit5432.
<Tynach> Sorry _ProtekNickz.
<escott> psych and that gives you no errors? but tune2fs -l /dev/sdb1 shows what?
<escott> cheese1756, start with ldd `which winecfg` | grep alsa
<Tynach> _ProtekNickz: I use both KDE and Gnome, depending on mood. I prefer KDE overall, but Unity conserves vertical screen space better; so I end up using that most of the time.
<psych> escott, mind if I link you to the forum thread?
<escott> psych thats fine
<psych> escott, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982635
<isoscelesrectang> Hi. I've got a Magic Trackpad that I want to try multitouch with. I know Magic Trackpad support is officially included in Quetzal, but is there any way to get it working in Pangolin right now?
<_ProtekNickz> Tynach: bandit5432: I'm actually back on linux now, of an on for a few years, why i was bouncing i dunno, Stating with linux now, put it on wifes laptop too, works wounders, even when i was using it back in the 90's :)
<escott> psych, so your problem is that the reserved block count is zero, but the free blocks is less than the block count
<cheese1756> escott: Thanks. I'll look into this more tomorrow. Thank you for your help
<Tynach> isoscelesrectang: I'm not sure what you mean by Magic Trackpad, but if you mean a laptop mousepad that uses multitouch gestures, yes you can use it in Ubuntu. Go to the mouse settings, there should be a tab for a mouse trackpad or something like that. In it it has options for 'two finger scrolling'. I believe there are options in Compiz for doing gestures with multiple fingers, I don't know though. My laptop trackpad doesn't support it :(
<isoscelesrectang> Tynach: Sorry, I meant an Apple Magic Trackpad.
<Tynach> isoscelesrectang: I have no idea then. I have never and probably never will buy anything from Apple.
<_ProtekNickz> Apple - lol, NC
<psych> escott, I'm not sure. It still says 28 GB used in df -h. But yeah, free blocks is less than block counts
<isoscelesrectang> Tynach: Haha understandably so.
<psych> I just don't want 28 GB used
<Tynach> _ProtekNickz: My first encounter with Linux was when my mobo went bad, and Windows refused to recognize the new one as the same computer. So I had to install something else, and that was... Debian 4, I believe. Dad gave me a stack of all 13 CDs and told me to have fun.
<escott> psych, i wonder what running an fsck would do
<_ProtekNickz> Tynach: LMAO, and some fun you had i bet ;)
<_ProtekNickz> lol
<bandit5432> isoscelesrectang, have you looked at the https://code.google.com/p/touchegg/ project?
<psych> escott, I can give it a try I guess
<isoscelesrectang> bandit5432: Looking, and ah----. It appears that the Great Firewall of China has blocked Google Code...
<psych> escott, fsco -a alright for this?
<psych> *fsck
<Tynach> _ProtekNickz: oh you bet! I reinstalled my system about 10 times a day, for weeks! My dad didn't let me have Internet at the time (I was what... 13?), so I had to use only the CDs. But I had an ATi graphics card, and could not get the screen resolution quite right... So I ended up messing with xorg.conf and screwing the system up (I thought no GUI meant the system was corrupt and I had to reinstall).
<bandit5432> isoscelesrectang, lovely
<psych> escott, fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<psych> /dev/sdb1: clean, 11/122101760 files, 7713419/488378368 blocks
<bazhang> !ot | Tynach _ProtekNickz
<ubottu> Tynach _ProtekNickz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tynach> _ProtekNickz: Eventually I got Windows XP back, and didn't touch Linux again until I was 15/16, at which time I decided to try Ubuntu because it was Debian based (and it was at least somewhat going to be familiar with what I already knew).
<isoscelesrectang> bandid5432: I take it touchegg is a project similar to uTouch?
<escott> psych also what does df say about the filesystem on /dev/sdb1
<bandit5432> isoscelesrectang, i dont have a clue i am just looking up the question
<Tynach> Sorry bazhang. I'll quiet down unless answering support questions, or asking my own.
<_ProtekNickz> Tynach: yes i use ubuntu myself, i love it, runs great
<psych> escott, when unmounted I see this:
<psych> Filesystem     1K-blocks  Used Available Use% Mounted on
<psych> udev             1821264     0   1821264   0% /dev
<isoscelesrectang> bandit5432: haha okay, thank you! :)
<psych> Filesystem      1K-blocks     Used  Available Use% Mounted on
<psych> /dev/sdb1      1951642280 28982484 1922659796   2% /mnt/Transfer
<escott> psych. df wont tell you anything when it is unmounted
<bandit5432> isoscelesrectang, see if this site works http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/assign-actions-to-multi-touch-trackpad.html
<psych> I didn't think so :) just posting to be sure
<bandit5432> isoscelesrectang, can you get to ppa's look at https://launchpad.net/~utouch-team/+archive/daily for installers
<pilotbub> whats the release date for duplicitous dung-beetle
<bazhang> !ot | pilotbub
<ubottu> pilotbub: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<isoscelesrectang> bandit5432: It appears touchegg is in the official repositories. Giving that a shot.
<bandit5432> isoscelesrectang, good find
<isoscelesrectang> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<isoscelesrectang> Oh dear.
<bandit5432> eeeww
<escott> psych, im not sure. thats very strange.
<psych> escott, should I perhaps repartition? Do you know if there's a way to select block size reserve space in parted or something
<psych> I'm doing this headless, unfortunately, so no gui for me
<escott> psych, to be honest i would just leave it at 5%. if you actually start using more than 95% of the filesystem thats not good and you need to get more storage
<psych> Alright, I appreciate it
<escott> psych, so in some ways that 5% buffer is only preventing you from doing something you probably wouldn't want to do anyways
<psych> haha that's true
<psych> I guess it's there for a reason, 28 GB just seems like a lot to not be able to have access to
<escott> psych, if its really empty you could just rerun mkfs with the correct options
<lazik> I tried starcraft 2 with wine, it lagged too much. Anyone tried running Win7 in a Vmware workstation to play sc2?
<psych> escott, that's what I'm looking at doing.
<bandit5432> you can chenge the percentage
<psych> I've got nothing to lose.
<ZaNeIuM> anyone have an ion-2 mb with working sound out hdmi that can give me some help
<escott> psych, it helps prevent fragmentation. 28Gb may be bigger than necessary, but there is no guarantee that those 28GB will be contiguous so 5% isn't crazy
<bandit5432> escott, sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sd** to put the percent to 0 change sd**
<escott> bandit5432, yeah he did that, but it didnt take effect
<bandit5432> what fs are you using?
<psych> ext4
<bandit5432> let me look
<_ProtekNickz> have fun peeps i'm am off :P
<xixor> yo, just installed 12.04.  In unity, how does one run a terminal?  I want to install and use lubuntu-desktop
<escott> bandit5432, to be more specific it shows as 0 in tune2fs -l, but the space is reserved in df -h
<Nogal> xixor: ctrl+alt+t
<psych> escott, bandit5432 I ran  sudo mkfs.ext4 -m 0 /dev/sdb1
<psych>  just to fool around and it shows the same thing
<Tynach> xixor: you can also just go to the Unity menu and type in 'terminal', and that will bring you to a terminal.
<krababbel_> lazik: it won't be faster surely
<xixor> Tynach: ah, I see.. the unity menu is "dash home" ?
<psych> -m is the switch for reserved block percentage in ext4
<psych> well in mkfs.ext4
<xixor> Tynach: what program is used for managing/installing packages now?  is it still synaptic?
<bandit5432> tune2fs -r 0 /dev/sdxX ??
<psych> bandit5432, I tried that as well
<Tynach> xixor: that's the "Ubuntu Software Center". SHould be on the left bar by default.
<bandit5432> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/+question/195208
<Tynach> xixor: or you can use apt-get to get synaptic, if you don't already have it (I don't know if you did a fresh install, or if you upgraded).
<xixor> Tynach: yeah, fresh install, default ubuntu desktop.  I've never tried unity, so wanted to give it ago, but my computer is pretty underpowered, it is a laptop from 2005 (thinkpad x60), so it is a little sluggish, and I want to give the lbuntu desktop a try
<catball32> Can't purchase through software center.  Throws 3DSecure error, whatever that is.
<Tynach> xixor: have you tried Ubuntu 2D? In the login menu, you can choose to do a 2D version of Unity.
<psych> Good find bandit5432
<xixor> Tynach: no, I haven't.  I have it set to auto-login, so I don't see that menu
<psych> That might be what I'm running into here.
<Tynach> xixor: Ah, well, try logging out and then going in from there. I believe that sets the default to 2D as well :)
<Tynach> You click on the 'gear' icon to choose what desktop environment you go into.
<bandit5432> psych, and you got me to go look at my own fs as well
<Tynach> Installing lubuntu-desktop would have the same problem for you; you'd have to log out and back in to the new environment anyway.
<xixor> Tynach: ok, thanks, will give it ago, the installation of lubuntu-desktop is just finished, going to give xmonad a try as well
<bandit5432> psych, nope just ran it on one of my partitions and it change from 26 to 46 free space
<xixor> Tynach: in terms of performance on a weak system, is there anything that gnome/unity might leave running in the background?  indexing services, things like that, which I might want to turn off?
<pilotbub> delirious dungbeetle
<catball32> is this the right spot for software center problems?
<krababbel_> maybe
<celthunder> xixor: quite a few things ilkely
<pilotbub> first off its software centre
<bandit5432> psych, what does sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sd** | grep "Reserved block count" show?
<chodestevens> hey quick question everyone
<psych> bandit5432, I was hopeful! I thought I've seen this before though
<pilotbub> hey chode
<chodestevens> hello
<chodestevens> so it involves
<chodestevens> flash
<chodestevens> i am admittedly a novice ubuntu user
<Tynach> xixor: probably, I'm afraid. You can go to the System Settings (or whatever they call it, should be in the menu thing in the top right corner of Unity, top option or so), go to Privacy, and turn that off. That turns off logging of different things.
<pilotbub> h.264 i mean ogg all the way man
<psych> bandit5432, Reserved block count:     0
<bandit5432> psych, so whats the problem?
<celthunder> xixor: you really only need dbus and the kernel in the background for x.
<chodestevens> I am using 11.10 and cannot for the life of me get flash to work
<psych> bandit5432, df -h is showing 28 GB used
<xixor> Tynach: yeah, but lets say I boot to lubuntu-desktop, are there gnome/unity services that will be running in the background, even if I don't log into that kind of desktop ?
<bandit5432> psych, how big of a drive is it do you have and thing .trash?
<psych> bandit5432, I'm trying to figure out why 28 GB are used when the partition is empty and reserved space is set to 0
<psych> bandit5432, 2 TB and no
<psych> I just finished using mkfs.ext4 on it again
<chodestevens>  I am using 11.10 and cannot for the life of me get flash to work, can anyone help?
<bandit5432> psych, 28gigs would not be bad for disk usage with 2TB
<chodestevens> it is very frustrating
<bazhang> chodestevens, no need to repost so quickly
<Tynach> xixor: I don't know if Lubuntu (LXDE, I think?) will start Gnome stuff or not. It might.
<chodestevens> sorry, im used to the mfa irc where things move quickly
<NoWayJose> I want to be a super cool computer programmer.  Where to learn? :/
<psych> bandit5432, I agree it's not much in comparison to 2 TB but when I've set it to 0 it should be 0. I'm using it to store data so it's not absolutely essential it's there.
<xixor> Tynach: ok, well thanks for the help there, I will keep playing with things
<bandit5432> psych, the formating will take some disk space
<bazhang> !ot | NoWayJose
<ubottu> NoWayJose: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<celthunder> NoWayJose: google the library and maybe college if you want
<Tynach> NoWayJose: This isn't the channel to ask about that. However, I would recommend googling the book "Byte of Python". Python is a great programming language for beginners, and Byte of Python is a free book for learning it.
<pilotbub> chode try the latest beta
<NoWayJose> bazhang, Ah, I thought ubuntu would have some progammers in it that would lead me where to learn.
<NoWayJose> Tynach, Thanks!
<Tynach> NoWayJose: that said, I never really 'Got' programming until I took college classes on the subject. I would highly suggest you do so.
<chodestevens> pilotbub: how?
<celthunder> Tynach: nothing really to get in programming its just breaking stuff down into small problems and yes no etc
<Tynach> NoWayJose: if you take classes in college, I would recommend taking a class in Java. They focus a lot in object oriented programming and good programming design, so it's a good language to learn if you're serious about being GOOD at it. That said, don't use a lot of Java in the real world; learn C++ after that.
<psych> bandit5432, I guess it might. I just saw another thread in the server section that specifically mentioned 28 GB on a disk that is 2 TB and that was because of these blocks. Also, how come free space doesn't increase when set to 0
<bazhang> Tynach, lets get back on topic please
<pilotbub> Java is a good way to compromise systems
<bandit5432> psych, part of that is for your journal
<psych> Ah well
<bandit5432> psych, its why when you format a drive its always smaller than the purchase price
<psych> I always thought that was due to the difference between GB and GiB or something
<celthunder> bandit5432: uhm thats because hw is 1024 sold 1000 bytes
<psych> Due to how they advertise
<krababbel_> which is great
<lewis> What's up ubuntu comun. if i may ask a question i probly all ready know the answer to but hoping if this option is logical.--- my f'd my sys prem's up messing with chown ... my typo =>"/." has costed me
<psych> Anyway, I'm not worried anymore
<psych> bandit5432, escott I appreciate your help. Seeing as how I can't get this figured out I'll leave it as it is. Like everyones said, 28 GB isn't a lot to lose and it can be beneficial
<bandit5432> no problem
<lewis> the question is if i bkup /home two another drive and reinstall will it work
<lewis> not two to :)
<celthunder> lewis: yes
<bandit5432> lewis yes i do that all the time
<celthunder> lewis: assuming its not your home dir that has broken configs etc
<bazhang> !home | lewis
<ubottu> lewis: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<bandit5432> psych, ie A small percentage of the drive's available space is used to store filesystem-related data and can be considered as overhead.
<lewis> cool lol i almost went on a drink'n mission for the night lol
<bandit5432> psych, see http://serverfault.com/questions/282317/disk-space-overhead-in-ext4
<celthunder> lewis: it is friday....
<bandit5432> psych, With the default options, every 128mb of disk gets 2 mb ( 8192 x 256 bytes each ) of inodes, or 1.6% overhead. so 2tb would = 32 gigs of overhead
<psych> bandit5432, I saw that just now. I think we're getting a little over my head with talk of inodes and stuff :)
<bandit5432> psych, its how all formating works linux windows etc
<bandit5432> psych,  you loose disk space when you format
<escott> bandit5432, how does that work with extents? shouldn't the inode allocation be deferred until the extents are known?
<bandit5432> escott, i dont know what that means
<psych> It.. appears to be so. If I can trust wikipedia here :P
<bandit5432> escott, extents is the default behavior of ext4
<escott> bandit5432, i always thought that inodes were layed out on disk as needed and not preallocated onto the disk. and since ext4 has extents (large contiguous blocks for a file) I would think the layout would have to be deferred until data is ready to be put on the disk
<bandit5432> that does not change the disk overhead when you mkfs
<lewis> thanks comun. ... i started with 4 OS's in my system. and now two left Windows crashed and burn horriblely, fedora updated and loop restarts, ubuntu is my only friend til now lol, hackintosh lion is left..... im losing my soldiers
<psych> lewis, I think it's time for a retreat
<bandit5432> ok i am out
<psych> later
<ubuntu> probro
<Guest52262> куихобн
<andrewkreid> Can someone help me with a problem installing 12.04? It's a fresh install of the 64-bit version. Install appears to have hung. Last log line is "Processing triggers for update-notifier-common"
<psych> andrewkreid, How long have you been waiting there? I'm not saying it hasn't hung, but I had to sit for about 20 minutes at one step without any notification things were happening.
<Qalqi> where does xrdp store its sessions?
<andrewkreid> It's probably been about 30 minutes. I'll keep waiting...
<K-Rich> ummmm i have an issue and not sure why.... i seem to be runniny unity 2d :/
<K-Rich> and not 3d
<andrewkreid> whaddaya know. It just finished :)
<psych> Ha
<psych> Great stuff!
<jiffe1> so I'm trying to iscsi boot ubuntu 12.04, my bios supports iscsi so I exported a disk I have ubuntu installed on via iscsi and I see it boot, it gets past grub, I see it load ethernet and usb, but then it says 'Gave up waiting for root device', any idea how I might resolve this?
<lewis> jiffe1: run the install disk check your dev location and modify your grub menu list settings under gksudo auth
<escott> jiffe1, you might need to do something to get iscsi supported inside the initrd
<escott> jiffe1, the bios support for iscsi boot support is stops when grub takes over. it guarantees that grub is started and that grub sees the partitions on that device as the standard ide1 disk, but once the initrd is loaded into memory and the kernel started its up to the kernel to go find that device again
<menturi> Hello. I have been having some driver issues that caused a kernal panic on startup. I physically removed the wireless, and ubuntu started fine. I ran into some forum posts which led me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access . I have followed the steps, however once i get to step 4, i dont see anything listed. must the hardware be connected in order to install drivers for it?
<lewis> jiffe1: escott: know when it's found i believe when grub acknowledges a drive for example /dev/sdb when trans to export that drive=> "sdb" is renamed!
<lewis> menturi: yes
<stephenmcd> anyone else getting really low bandwidth with apt-get update ?
<menturi> lewis, unfortunately i cannot start ubuntu with the hardware conneted due to the kernel panic.
<haylo> stephenmcd, you might be real far away from your chosen mirror
<haylo> thats what usually makes apt-get get slowly
<stephenmcd> haylo: yea I am but it's never been a problem before :\
<psych> stephenmcd, I think there was someone in here before having an issue with a us mirror
<jiffe1> escott: that makes sense since I don't see anything under /dev that looks like a disk device
<stephenmcd> psych: thanks
<lewis> menturi: did you remove bcm pakages before steps
<dr_willis> 20 kB per sec on updates
<menturi> i guess not. silly me hehe. let me try to do so, and ill get back to you shortly.
<jiffe1> escott: so is it possible for me to pull / from iscsi?
<escott> jiffe1, my guess is that: if there is an iscsi module you need to load then you will want to put that in your /etc/modules and rerun update-initramfs
<adv__> Help: listen on serial output of any usb device on linux?
<tomodo> I just upgraded ubuntu, where do people talk about it?
<dr_willis> support talk here
<tomodo> not support
<dr_willis> the update servers do seem slow here.. takjeing several min to update the list today
<dr_willis> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> ifits complaints.. well.. take it to the forums. :)
<menturi> lewis, I have a silly question: how do i remove the bcm packages beforehand?
<lewis> i always used the synatic package manager
<stephenmcd> dr_willis: same here
<menturi> unfortunately it is not installed by default. the ubuntu software center results in no results under 'Installed', and for 'History', only results in 'libcmis-0.2.0 (0.1.0-1)'
<menturi> Forgot to highlight, lewis
<dr_willis> i never have figured out what thse translation_en servers are i see when updateing the pacckage listings.
<menturi> (that is when i searched for 'bcm')
<dr_willis> translation-en_US they seem to show up every so often. ;)
<tomodo> what library is used to make a GUI program in GNU/Linux?
<dr_willis> tomodo:  theres dozens of gui widgit toolkits you could use.
<dr_willis> xlib, gtk, qt,
<tomodo> ok
<lewis> menturi: if you type bcm in quick filter the following is removed and or not installed right b43-fwcutter / broadcom-sta-source / broadcom-sta-common / firmware-b43-installer / and bcmwl-kernel-source right
<dr_willis> gtk3 is the one used by most new gnome apps these days
<tomodo> thanks
<Conradzz> Whats up?  I'm back!
<dr_willis> now if you ment what language is used.. :) theres dozens more of them
<Conradzz> So doesn't anyone know how to revert updates when you can't get past the login screen?
<dr_willis> Conradzz:  what oes the login screen do exacctly when you login?
<Conradzz> Freeze completely, its a hard freeze
<dr_willis> cant ssh in from a remote box  eh:
<L3top> Conradzz: are you sure your updates completed
<Conradzz> Yes, they asked me to restart so I did
<dr_willis> boot to text mode/recovery and try to trouble shoot..
<lewis> conradzz can you access recovery mode
<Conradzz> yup I'm in recovery mode right now
<Coded1> I have an Asus M5A99X AM3+ mother board, AMD FX-6100 proc and Nvidia GT520 GPU.  Both Ubuntu and Lubuntu freeze the system upon bootup on or close to the Nouveau drivers load.  What is the kernel option I need to just use standard VGA?
<dr_willis> if its just x causeing issues. you could try 'startx' and see if any error messages appear
<lewis> did you see what updates you allowed
<lewis> conradzz:
<Conradzz> nope, there were a few though
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Coded1
<ubottu> Coded1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Optichip> Coded1: did you do a nomodeset
<Conradzz> I logged on and the window came up saying I had updates, so I hit ok
<dr_willis> Conradzz:  so lightdm loads and you can enter name/pass and login but it freexes  as your users desktop is staring? or does lightdm also freeze?
<lewis> sad to say but i had something like this happen to me in ub 9
<L3top> Coded1: assuming nomodeset doesn't work you should be able to force-vesa... but what I expect you really want to do is install the proprietary drivers for that gpu.
<Conradzz> not sure what you mean by lightdm, but I get to the login screen, and don't even get to type my password
<dr_willis> login screen is lightdm
<menturi> lewis: strangely, after searching all of those, nothing came up for any of them. (I apologize for my newbieness; I feel helpless by myself with this problem, and am pretty new to ubuntu & linux in general).
<Conradzz> then yup, I get to lightdm, and it freezes within 2-3 seconds
<L3top> Optichip: is your name indicative of the optimus gpu?
<Optichip> L3top: nope, was created in the memory of the OptiChip Chipset.
<Optichip> or Opti Chipset rather
<L3top> Optichip: just checking :)
<Optichip> man it's been a long time :)
<Hoyt> hi , is there a server DVD available ?
<Hoyt> ubuntu-server dvd
<dr_willis> Conradzz:  id get into text mode. make sure ssh is installed, so you can ssh in from a differnt box. and try 'startx' and  look for errors
<dr_willis> Hoyt:  the dvd dosent really havve much on it thats not on the  cd
<dr_willis> More languages i belive.. and perhaps a few other things
<Hoyt> more packages ?
<Conradzz> I'm in recovery mode right now, dropped to root
<Hoyt> that's what I want
<dr_willis> not really more packages..
<Hoyt> yeah
<Hoyt> i see the descrition ,
<dr_willis> unless you mean language packages
<Hoyt> seems to be a LIVE CD + normal server cd
<Hoyt> not sure
<lewis> menturi: lol dont trip you searched "bcm" and the rest should've showed but if they didnt one sec
<Hoyt> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<dr_willis> i rarely even try the dvd.  Not much need for it ffor most people
<Hoyt> okay
<Conradzz> dropped into root if I run startx it gives me a fatal server error, do I need to mount the file system first?
<dr_willis> i recall ages ago a project to make an unofficial 'extra packages' cd for ubuntu with a lot of the extra drivers and so forth on it.
<dr_willis> Conradzz:  this is why i normalluy try 'text' mode first. no need to mount stuff.. its a normal bootup. just no X starting
<lewis> conradzz: the filesystem should have been mounted on login
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Conradzz> I can't login thats the problem
<dr_willis> bbl
<Conradzz> I start my computer, select the ubuntu partition
<lewis> conradzz: what i did in the pass was reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Conradzz> and then it freezes
<dr_willis> the CONSOLE of the text mode should let you login
<dr_willis> thers moree then one way to login :)
<dr_willis> no gui is needed in text mode to login
<lewis> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> bbl
<Conradzz> I'm in, I dropped into root, mounted the file system and then it let me run startx without errors
<lewis> but first try a package repair
<Conradzz> ya I ran dpkg and it didn't seem like it was doing anything
<lewis> well i've did this sorry bandaid aswell lol
<Conradzz> anyone know any good sites that will help me troubleshoot this?
<lewis> i remove ubuntu desktop and install kde desktop
<Conradzz> don't they both use the x-server thing?
<Conradzz> I thought I remember seeing somewhere someone said the problem was xorg breaks all the time
<sary> Conradzz: you could try reconfiguring X and lightdm .
<lewis> xorg does i had a week of nvidia issue and menturi: i didnt forget about you im look for the solution i had notes on everything i've did in the os world(s)
<Conradzz> ya, in the week I've had ubuntu now, this is my second time getting a hard freeze
<Conradzz> I assumed the first time was because I installed the proprietary drivers, so I didn't this time
<lewis> the way I fixed xorg after trying to reconfig i removed ..... one sec
<sary> Conradzz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<menturi> lewis, i appreciate the help. i am understanding there is more than just me here :P
<lewis> conradzz: it was a .conf file lol i believe it was xorg.cong
<sary> Conradzz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<sary> IT should be sudo service lighdm stop ..
<sary> then answer those quesions after running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linuxjones> arg
<lewis> but anyway i removed that and once the system came back with flying colors i created a blank in it's place and reconfigured my screens
<Optichip> There any good apps for making CF bootable drives from ISOs?
<bluesnow> Hi, is there any way to use the Unity dash after disabling the unity plugin?
<bluesnow> I'm using a dock, but I'd like to use the dash still
<lewis> menturi: i'm back one more sec lol sorry
<jmkokott> hello
<lewis> menturi: apt-get remove --force-yes <PACKAGENAME> do this with the following packages i listed above and let me know sudo is required
<menturi> Okay.
<Conradzz> weird, I just used Ctrl alt f1, and my screen faded fuzzy white
<Mike9863> When I set this image as my wallpaper, it seems to lose saturation. Can anyone help me fix this issue? Here is a picture of what I'm experiencing: http://imgur.com/nA7Eh
<menturi> lewis --  b43-fwcutter:
<menturi> sry bumped entep
<menturi> r
<lewis> menturi: if that doesn't hit the spot try =>      dpkg -P --force-depends <PACKAGENAME> to see ..... b43-fwcutter / broadcom-sta-source / broadcom-sta-common / firmware-b43-installer / and bcmwl-kernel-source
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: does it happen with all images?
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: you're using force a lot...
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Mike9863> ActionParsnip: I don't think so. When I open the image in GIMP it tells me that the image has an embedded color profile "Adoble RGB (1998)". Could this have anything to do with it?
<lewis> force? is that a prob or is there another means?
<palaceofhate> hiï¼¾
<jmkokott> hi
<jmkokott> ^
<ActionParsnip> lewis: it shouldnt be needed for normal installations
<Conradzz> I'm beginning to think linux isn't for me lol
<jmkokott> it is
<krababbel> Mike9863: where does it have more saturation?
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: try a PNG, see if its better. Plenty online
<Mike9863> I changed the color profile and the saturation was restored. Thanks.
<Conradzz> how long does it usually take to boot into failsafemode from recovery?
<ActionParsnip> Conradzz: its not always the answer
<jmkokott> what is your problem Conradzz
<lewis> actionparsnip: lol in linux what is normal
<ActionParsnip> Conradzz: if you use terminal a lot I suggest you install guake
<Conradzz> freeze on boot, this time I didn't even get to the login screen
<menturi> lewis --  b43-fwcutter: successfully removed; broadcom-sta-source/common/firmware-b43-installer/bcmwl-kernel-source: unable to locate ---- dpkg says 'there's no installed pachage <PACKAGENAME>' --- i guess i dont have them. is it important to note i currently am running without my wireless physically? (only way to get not get kernel panic)
<jmkokott> computer boot other OS?
<ActionParsnip> Conradzz: what gpu do you use?
<Conradzz> its an apu, c-60, hd 6x
<ActionParsnip> menturi: use the link ubottu gave
<Conradzz> the thing is, its been running fine for the past 3 days
<lewis> menturi: <packagename> is where you put the packages name ;)
<jmkokott> you can get to grub right?
<Conradzz> until I updated then restarted
<jmkokott> or some bootloader
<Conradzz> yup
<ActionParsnip> Conradzz: add the boot option: nomodeset
<jmkokott> boot in single user mode
<jmkokott> google that
<menturi> lewis, i did put the package name not litterrally what i wrote hehe.
<menturi> it says that for all 5
<ActionParsnip> Conradzz: if you'd stated your issue instead of "Linux isn't for me", we can help.
<MAIRutube> You just need to give Linux a chance :)
<Conradzz> I had stated it earlier, its a ways up
<Coded1> thanks the "nomodeset" kernel param got me through setup. Now on reboot grub is complaining that '/boot/grub2/i386-pc/normal.mod' is not found and drops me to a grub rescue shell.  Sounds like a UEFI thing.  Any ideas?
<lewis__> aight ubuntu ppl im out #justlewisdotcom me on twitter peace
<palaceofhate>   ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<palaceofhate>  ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗá»
<palaceofhate> ˜á»™â¨£â¨¶â©¯êžˆï¼¾óÂ
<FloodBot1> palaceofhate: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foobArrr> my ubuntu hangs at boot for two minutes with a message "Waiting for network configuration..."
<ActionParsnip> Conradzz: then reask periodically. Emotional"boo hoo" tells new joiners nothing and does
<ActionParsnip> Nothing
<menturi> ActionParsnip / ubottu -- i tried to do what the link says, however my issue is it is not listed under the drivers (probably because the hardware is not currently connected). if i reconnec the hardware, however, i get a kernel panic, thus unable to as easily fix thu problem.
<Conradzz> My bad, I wasn't saying it to get someone to help me, more so to make conversation...
<ActionParsnip> foobArrr: how do you connect to the network? Is there a bug reported for your network chip?
<ActionParsnip> Conradzz: this is pure support so the only conversation will be support based
<sary> Conradzz: any progress ..
<Conradzz> I looked up adding single user mode to grub
<menturi> hm okay ima try to redo everything, but with hardware attached; and with only the main terminal thingy.
<Conradzz> I guess the tutorial I got was a bit outdated, as I don't have a kernel line, but the one titled linux looks kind of like it
<Conradzz> tried adding an S to it, and it didn't work, so I'll try adding Single
<ActionParsnip> menturi: tried a different port (if possible)
<menturi> thats good thinking ill try thy that ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Conradzz: hold SHIFT at boot and press E to (e)dit the boot. Remove: quiet splash    add: nomodeset
<vp18> has anyone got conky
<RupertPupkin> I've got cranky, but not conky.
<sary> I see the chief is here :)
<Conradzz> Well it started to boot into Single User Mode ActionParsnip, but it froze again
<sary> Conradzz: excuse me buddy , i've lost connection , i have no idea where you left off.
<Conradzz> well it started to boot into single user mode, but it froze once the mouse appeared
<sary> I am lag or what!
<jonny> so pidgen crashes
<jonny> that kinda sucks
<jonny> hello?
<menturi> interesting... somehow it started without a panic :) now i need to get drivers working using the guide again :P
<Bruce_Wayne> Is there anyway to know which process is using internet data at the point of time? I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 and sometimes, it automatically starts downloading something and uses some of my limited internet data.
<indieross> how can i completely remove all shadows in compiz?
<RupertPupkin> Bruce_Wayne, I think you can use Etherape to show that.
<Conradzz> I'll leave the computer off for the night and see if it still does it tomorrow, night thanks for the help
<Bruce_Wayne> RupertPupkin: Thanks. Let me check that out.
<ryan_> i may be asking the wrong ppl, but is there a reason Ubuntu can mount "I"phones easily and Kubuntu doesn't see then at all?
<TomatoKetchup> indieross, probably with CompizConfig Settings Manager
<indieross> i know that muck
<indieross> lol
<ryan_> 12.04
<indieross> i need to know what to put in shadow windows under windows decoration but i cant find any documentation on it
<jonny> yo
<TomatoKetchup> indieross, top post ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/37654/how-can-i-remove-window-shadows-in-unity
<indieross> no good
<indieross> saw that
<jonny> ?
<indieross> sup jonny
<jonny> yellow
<mitchell> is it possible to view dnsmasq's list of cached hosts?
<TomatoKetchup> indieross, alright well that's all I've got :)  apparently compiz config won't do it because the theme overrides it.   best of luck
<Hilikus> i'm updating my server and i'm beeing asked to choose between a config i modified or a new config from the distribution. how can i merge the new things of the new file without losing my own settings?
<Hilikus> basically, how do i merge the files while installing
<krababbel> Hilikus: i'd guess manually
<jmkokott> hello
<Coded1> I'm running Lubuntu 12.04 AMD64, I used the "nomodeset" command on the install and it worked now it must be using the same nouveau driver bringing a black screen and no access to virtual terminals.  Since there is no longer a grub menu how do I edit the kernel command line?
<menturi> bah godda be kidding me still unlisted drivers.. ima take a break; ill return in about 40 min or so.
<huppensuhn> if i want trim on a luks-encrypted ssd, do I need the discard option only in crypttab or also in fstab?
<mitchell_> is it possible to view dnsmasq's list of cached hosts?  (I got disc'd so didn't see if my question got answered above)
<ActionParsnip> Coded1: hold SHIFT at boot
<Coded1> ActionParsnip: sweet
<anathema_> hi guys i have an error in shutdown screen: could not write bytes broken pipe. and the splash screen of the shutdown procedure is broken (graphics) with false resolution etc
<ActionParsnip> mitchell: forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=13600.0
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: does the system boot ok afterwards?
<anathema_> yeah
<anathema_> with a delay but boots. its not only the gui problem is the error too ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: i wouldnt sweat it then, the system is about to poweroff. Report a bug if you want
<huppensuhn> why does "apt-get install ddrescue" need to rebuild initrd?
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, thanks. the main problem is that error. Is something important?
<linuxjones> hello all, im having trouble installing ubuntu 12.04 on my hp laptop, im installing from a usb drive, and every time i get to the part where i pick where im installing it, i click install inside windows, and it crashes, restarts and runs me through it all again, anyone have any ideas why this is?
<mitchell> ActionParsnip: thank you.  I found that link, but had trouble with it.  my syslog doensn't show hosts with that command.  have you had success with that?
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: doubt it, system boots ok
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> mitchell: tried:  dnsmasq -q
<`Korvin> I have a super janky ubuntu install
<`Korvin> kde -> unity 11.10 -> 12.04
<`Korvin> what is the best way to reinstall while keeping my settings and files
<ActionParsnip> linuxjones: if you are installing inside windows using wubi, you can simply mount the MD5 tested ISO with magicdisk or similar. No need for removable storage
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: use your backups
<mitchell> ActionParsnip: thanks, you were right, I didn't have the log enabled
<`Korvin> ActionParsnip, I'm currently on the install in question
<`Korvin> it works fine, just has some odd behaviors
<`Korvin> what backup method do you recommend for this sort of thing
<ActionParsnip> Mitchell:np dude. Dnsmasq makes life a little faster:-)
<`Korvin> I was under the impression that I could copy /var over and it would copy all my settings
<linuxjones> ActionParsnip, i tried that eariler today and it would crash on the loading screen, the mouse would move but i could sit there all day and nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: just backup the hidden folders for the apps you want to retain settings for. They should be backed up just like your user data
<mitchell> ActionParsnip: yep, me too! :)  and I'm really happy to see it's now it Precise! (but w/o caching)
<`Korvin> yeah I guess
<`Korvin> I'm pretty bad at foreseeing that sort of thing
<ActionParsnip> linuxjones: i see. Did you MD5 test the ISO?
<linuxjones> ActionParsnip, for the windows installer?
<Coded1> has anyone had a chance to play with a Bulldozer CPU on *buntu ?  Any experiences?
<mongo> Coded1: slow compaired to intel
<ActionParsnip> linuxjones: oh you just grabbed the wubi executable?
<mongo> A coworker bought several, they are very/ dense but slow
<Coded1> my wallet says their great :)
<ActionParsnip> They're
<Coded1> ty
<Coded1> they're great
<linuxjones> ActionParsnip, yeah, trying it again now for good measure
<dr_willis> 'a good value'  they mean
<mongo> Coded1: great for density, but 2 years behind on speed
<mongo> depends on what you are doing really though
<dr_willis> dense and slow.. sounds like me somdasys
<Coded1> I got the FX-6100 and it seems to work pretty nicely, just some VM's and web browsers
<ActionParsnip> linuxjones: are you wanting to store the wubi file on the USB storage?
<polardude> mongo: just jumped in… what's the topic?
<mongo> polardude: bulldozer
<aarcane> I heard ubuntu ditched iet for iscsi target mode for 12.04, but I don't remember what the new system is called.  What's the new system called, and/or where is a quick start guide ?
<mongo> tgt
<polardude> mongo: ah, gotcha
<polardude> The new HUD mode looks pretty neat… how is everyone taking it?
<lotuspsychje> is there any package that can encrypt media with password so Any Os can't read media?
<dr_willis>  polardude  handy when i rember its there.
<linuxjones> ActionParsnip, no, ive tried both ways, with the windows installer, and it crashed on the load screen, and and with the usb drive, and it got to the where to put it and rebooted itself
<polardude> dr_willis: I would like to try that out when I have time to load it up on my desktop
<dr_willis> polardude:  now  they  need to redo the apps so they got more mennnu item type settings,not stuff deep under  dialog/tabs
<polardude> dr_willis: I thought that would exposed automatically
<polardude> *be
<dr_willis> finding a setting thats one out of 30 on a tab somewher.. is still a pain
<mitchell> is there a way to maintain a file of hosts from dnsmasq's cache?  something that I could drop into /etc/hosts if my dns server dies?
<huppensuhn> if i want trim on a luks-encrypted ssd, do I need the discard option only in crypttab or also in fstab?
<bigal> Hi, when i restart my computer I loose the share settings on the mounted drives. How can I keep the share details afte a restart?
<dr_willis> mount them via fstab, and set them up in smb.conf would be one way bigal
<bigal> dr_willis I am a real noob at this and all I have is /etc/fstab.d as a directory which is empty.
<dr_willis> bigal you are refering to shares your user sets up after they login? andthey have to first access the drive in question?
<bigal> dr_willis not really when I start up the computer I have to mount the 2 additional drives everytime. I want to be able to just turn it on and the drives will mount up automatically so that they are visible to win7
<dr_willis> bigal by mount you use the mount command? If  so add the proper entries  to  /etc/fstab to mount them where you want at boot time
<bigal> also when I set the drives to share this also drops off after every restart
<dr_willis> then you can edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf to permentlyy share the mounted filesystems.. all   will nbe ready at boot time. No need for any user to login
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bigal> do I have to create the file fstab?
<dr_willis> look at /etc/fstab
<bigal> dr_willis I only have fstab.d which is a empty directory
<dr_willis> look aagain.. every system has a /etc/fstab file
<dr_willis> it defines where your / and swap and other fs  are at
<glioros> I setup cron to run every 30 minutes and it runs every 2-3 hours. any ideas?
<methods> is there no system way to make lua5.1 show up as lua ?
<glioros> this is my command 30	*	*	*	*	/usr/bin/php /var/www/vhosts/site.com/httpdocs/administrator/components/com_feedgator/cron.feedgator.php
<methods> i mean via pkg-config
<ServerCrash> which services will have problem if dbus daemon is stopped
<hot_wheeelz> can anyone confirm if this is still the case or if it's been fixed please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1847001
<windwhinny> have 12.04 fixed the sleep bug on laptop?
<dr_willis> most likely it depenmds on the laptop windwhinny
<prayingprince> Hello! I'm trying to get the wireless working on my newly installed Ubuntu 12.04  I tried driver update and it is not working
<windwhinny> dr_willis , I'm using eeepc 1215b
<dr_willis> windwhinny:  check thst exact make/model on the forums and askubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> prayingprince, this command identify your wireless. lspci | grep -i wireless
<prayingprince> ok, but I am no longer near an ethernet cord and am instead in my dorm. I had to load up via my win 7 parition.
<prayingprince> after i do that what do i do?
<wilee-nilee> prayingprince, really to be helped you have to tell us the card
<prayingprince> ok i will come back when i can get ethernet again!
<prayingprince> thank
<wilee-nilee> prayingprince, cool
<linuxjones> still freeses up on the loading screen
<wilee-nilee> linuxjones, you still doing wubi or a install situation, or boot the iso?
<linuxjones> wilee-nilee, wubi
<wilee-nilee> linuxjones, so this freeze is after the load in windows then at the reboot?
<Fudge> does anyone know how to enable accessibility in xubuntu by command line?
<lotuspsychje> whats the best rss feed package for showing several feeds in notification area?
<linuxjones> wilee-nilee, it does everything in windows, reboots, and at the ubuntu load screen it stops
<cousin_luigi> good morning
<cousin_luigi> Know of any update-notifier tool to use with gnome-fallback?
<wilfredor> hi, My usb tv tunner is not working, I have a tvgo genius usb
<krababbel> wilfredor: welcome to hell
<cousin_luigi> Anything more reliable than indicator-updatemanager?
<ST3EL> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. My computer is randomly restarting has anyone else heard of or experienced this problem?
<lotuspsychje> ST3EL:anything shows up in /var/log?
<wilfredor> krababbel: thanks
<wilfredor> I finded that but i cant understand http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/media/rc/keymaps/rc-genius-tvgo-a11mce.c
<krababbel> wilfredor: look if there is a linux driver for it
<ST3EL> lotuspsychje: I'm not exactly sure
<wilfredor> krababbel: maybe http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/media/video/saa7134/
<wilfredor> krababbel: how compile that and how run this module?
<krababbel> wilfredor: you probabaly already have it, look at www.linuxtv.org
<Orpheon> can someone help me get opengl 32-bit?
<Orpheon> wine needs it, and can't recognize opengl
<wilee-nilee> linuxjones, Honestly I'm not real familiar with wubi, you might try the Ubuntu Formus as well, help is just a little sparse in general for a wubi set up.
<Orpheon> even though 63-bit opengl works
<Orpheon> *64
<Kyle6513> Howdy guys, anyone willing to help me get a USB scanner and sane working on an ubuntu server?
<Kyle6513> I'm currently having problems getting the modules at all and I'm not entirely sure how to do it, i'm looking for usbfs and usbdevfs.
<virpara> why sudo apt-get install does not ask for password, from which group i should remove member?
<iceroot> virpara: because sudo is caching the last password for some time
<alankila> Kyle6513: additional complication: usb devices do not necessarily have kernel modules
<alankila> sure, there's *something* to expose the device to libusb, but after that it's all userspace
<Kyle6513> alankila, I'm trying to follow this tutorial, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Scanner-HOWTO/interfaces.html
<Kyle6513> I know my scanner is supported by Sane, it has it's own drivers but it's not picking it up, so I'm assuming it's something between the hardware and sane somewhere.
<lotuspsychje> kyle6513:vuescan has a linux version, it supports many scanner
<Kyle6513> lotuspsychje, the main thing I want is the backend, I'm trying to setup a networked printer.
<alankila> I wrote one userspace usb driver recently, it was an interesting exercise if nothing else
<Kyle6513> alankila, I'm not entirely sure what you mean by the term userspace.
<alankila> Kyle6513: as opposed to kernel.
<arulmozhi> how cud I compile a linux device driver module. it seems the older examples won't compile on new kernel...
<virpara> iceroot >> it does not ask even if i have just restarted
<Kyle6513> alankila, if there are drivers for sane, that's all I essentially need. It's enabled in sane and yet I can't get it to work, I'm not entirely sure where along the line it's failing.
<alankila> anyway my program is a java program that opens the usb device and talks its protocol directly to it. I was able to get it to work simultaneously on linux, os x and windows (although I have not tested it on linux)
<iceroot> virpara: you edit the sudoers file? with something like NOPASSWORD?
<virpara> iceroot >> nope
<alankila> Kyle6513: well what scanner is it
<virpara> iceroot >>  isn't it because of the group thing
<Kyle6513> alankila, it's a multi-printer Canon MP150. http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=canon&model=mp150&bus=any&v=&p=
<iceroot> virpara: normally its the group "admin" but that is still asking for a password
<lotuspsychje> Kyle6513:did you install sane extras from synaptic?
<alankila> Kyle6513: so you need pixma backend
<iceroot> virpara: have a look with "id" about the groups
<alankila> well, dunno, some links are ancient, like refer to dates in 2007
<Kyle6513> lotuspsychje, the backends are included in the latest tarball.
<Kyle6513> lotuspsychje, which I compiled myself first, then attempted to use the ubuntu repository.
<lotuspsychje> oh
<exalt> hello every time i boot from my harddisk is see "bootmanager missing press cntrl alt del to reboot" what is fastest way to fix ?
<Kyle6513> Like I said earlier, it seems that it requires the two modules usbfs and usbdevfs to communicate with the scanner properly.
<virpara> iceroot >> to list the groups i am member of?
<Kyle6513> both of which aren't loaded or in the kernel at all, I've never compiled a kernel before myself and I'm still not entirely sure if I need to include it into the kernel.
<virpara> how to iceroot
<iceroot> virpara: id
<arulmozhi> again how cud I compile a linux device driver module. it seems the older examples won't compile on new kernel... my kernel version is 3.2 rev 20
<alankila> Kyle6513: based on this, you shouldn't need to do anything for this to work -- sane-pixma manpage promises that usb devices should be detected automatically.
<virpara> iceroot >> 1003
<alankila> Kyle6513: I assume if a program such as "lsusb" works, then canon-pixma is also able to see it
<alankila> talk about usb filesystems may be dated -- I haven't personally paid attention how this stuff works for a long time
<Kyle6513> alankila, yeah it's detected in lsusb, I just can't get it to detect, no matter what.
<Kyle6513> it's even listed in the lsusb as a mp150 scanner, not a printer.
<alankila> Kyle6513: well, I think these usbdevfs and stuff like that is long gone
<Kyle6513> alankila, one thing I haven't tried is to reset the printer, I'll try that.
<Kyle6513> alankila, still doesn't connect :/
<xiangzhen> hey
<xiangzhen> who is on?
<alankila> Kyle6513: a quick scan of the source code indicates that sane-pixma driver is based on libusb
<Kyle6513> alankila, so, it should work :I
<alankila> so I guess you just haven't configured sane correctly or something. Maybe never told sane that you have a pixma-based scanner
<alankila> I don't remember how you configure sane
<xiangzhen> how can i remove the unity bar?
<Kyle6513> xiangzhen, in login screen, drop down box > classic ubuntu
<alankila> sane-find-scanner is supposedly the command, maybe it does something
<Kyle6513> alankila, yeah that's what I
<Kyle6513> alankila, have been using, but it returns nothing.
<alankila> okay. just tried it against my own scanner and it says: found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [HP], product=0x5611 [Photosmart C3100 series]) at libusb:001:005
<alankila> tried to "sudo" the command yet?
<alankila> like maybe it doesn't have the privilege for the userspace access to usb or something.
<alankila> apparently the device files are /dev/bus/usb/<digits>/<digits> nowadays
<Kyle6513> alankila, yeah I tried and still doesn't work
<alankila> hm. Fair enough. I'm out of ideas, then.
<Kyle6513> alankila, perhaps it doesn't know about the change of dev locations, I might be able to make a temporary system link to /proc/bus/usb ?
<whoamii> i got this problem
<alankila> Kyle6513: nah, that's almost certainly not it
<alankila> Kyle6513: lsusb uses libusb, sane uses libusb. They know where the files are. Use strace -e open to prove it, if you want
<whoamii> when i startup my ubuntu the whole windows turn back to those windows95 theme ?
<alankila> you should see sane-find-scanner open ton of usb files
<bouma> im trying to repair grub with a system drive with both ubuntu1204 and win7, after installing win7 it has installed its own bootloader. how can i rebuild the grub menu with the livecd?
<Kyle6513> actually alankila
<Kyle6513> alankila, it never opens any usb devices
<alankila> really? Well, that's funny.
<Kyle6513> alankila, nevermind, it does. I missed the one line.
<Kyle6513> alankila, it looks in /dev/usb though, not /dev/bus/usb
<alankila> Kyle6513: and ... well, is /dev/usb a valid place to look for them
<Kyle6513> alankila, uh, well, the only file in /dev/usb/ is a file named 1p0, it's yellow in terminal.
<alankila> mine never look into /dev/usb
<Kyle6513> alankila, where does yours look?
<alankila> no such file or directory
<alankila> I guess we aren't on same version of ubuntu server maybe.
<Kyle6513> alankila, running 10.04.
<alankila> yeh, 12.04
<Kyle6513> so I take it I'll have to update?
<alankila> anyway it might still be alright -- although now there's the added complexity of discovering if the pixma driver supported your scanner around 2010
<Kyle6513> alankila, it was first supported in 2009.
<arulmozhi> again how cud I compile a linux device driver module. it seems the older examples won't compile on new kernel... my kernel version is 3.2 rev 20... how to include and what are  the  headers required
<Kyle6513> alankila, http://mp610.blogspot.com.au/
<alankila> Kyle6513: that cuts it uncomfortably close
<Kyle6513> alankila, actually nevermind, that was the wrong post.
<bouma> when i try grub-install /dev/sda i get  error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<bouma> im not sure why
<alankila> arulmozhi: typically you have to do the investigative work to port it, or look for a person who already did that work. That's just how it is. If nobody has done it, and the device you need driver for is popular, chances are there's some new solution which everybody else flocked to
<Kyle6513> bouma, are you running as root?
<bouma> Kyle6513: that is with sudo grub-install /dev/sda, from a livecd
<Kyle6513> hmm
<Kyle6513> well, I was just throwing that out there, I'm not too knowledgable.
<krababbel> bouma: tried 'purge and reinstall grub 2' thread in ubuntu forums?
<alankila> I once wrote a linux kernel driver for a piece of hardware which I had and I don't think it ever worked across more than 1 or 2 minor revisions without needing patching
<alankila> the kernel internals are crazy unstable
<bouma> there is some issue with the chroot in the livecd, from what i can tell it is an intermitent bug, but it surprising it would exisit with 1204
<alankila> they move headers, remove arguments, change types, rename defines, barf.
<arulmozhi> alankila: I don get it. I'm designing an instrument and I need to write my own driver for it. I just need the generic structure of driver code i.e a skull that I cud use for my driver that compiles in new linux version. from wat u said how do I port it. I'm just sarting with driver development. I read LDD book. but samples don't compile
<bouma> i dont have a separate boot partition
<alankila> arulmozhi: I was fortunate to have someone else's working driver as base when I did it.
<bouma> i almost want to just reinstall over the top of the current install
<bouma> will this break things?
<bouma> there isnt much on /home
<alankila> bouma: your old fs will be formatted over most likely
<Kyle6513> alankila, http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0100303302.html would that be of any help to me?
<isabel> hi, my internal mic is not working after a  12.04 install, please help :-[
<alankila> Kyle6513: not a psychic, don't know
<alankila> all I see is ton of legalese
<arulmozhi> alankila: any idea how to port it??
<Kyle6513> alankila, it's basically canon's released source for their scanning drivers
<alankila> arulmozhi: not really. I guess you just do it :-p
<isabel> hi, my internal mic is not working after a  12.04 install, please help :-[
<arulmozhi> alankila: thanx for ur time :)
<alankila> Kyle6513: I dunno. If it covers the MP 150 you have then maybe there's some use to be had from it. But I don't think manufacturer drivers are any good for long
<bouma> alankila: thats the idea
<alankila> linux just changes too fast for them to work for longer than like half a year
<Kyle6513> alankila, alright, I'll just try and follow an old guide x.x
<Mischinka> command line, how do i zip multiple files into one zip archive? zip -r zipfile.zip /directory/
<bouma> alankila: i cant figure out how to just get grub-install /dev/sda to run
<alankila> bouma: the sda is your harddisk? has filesystems on it? one of them contains /boot?
<alankila> anyway I normally mount /dev/sda1 /somewhere, then chroot, then mount /dev, /sys and /proc, then run grub-install /dev/sda, then reverse my steps
<krababbel> bouma: got the same error once, i think i just reinstalled, but erased all
<bouma> alankila: there is no boot, just one linux partition sda1, and sd2 is the win7 boot partition, sd3 win7system
<alankila> bouma: right so /dev/sda1 contains the directory called /boot/grub then.
<bouma> hmm perhaps if i change the active partion to sda1 it will just work
<bouma> alankila: yes
<alankila> bouma: so mount it, chroot to it, then mount /sys, /proc and /dev, then try grub-install
<bouma> alankila: sigh i thought i could just run grub-install /dev/sda from the term on a livecd
<alankila> bouma: not sure if that should work. It is conceivable it could.
<bouma> im first trying my changing sda2 active to sda1
<alankila> but as far as I remember it never has worked.
<bouma> which win7 installer seemed to change
<alankila> so the problem is you boot directly to windows... grub should have been installed on the mbr, and I imagine win7 overwrote that
<bouma> alankila: really... im sure ive used it before i thought it just scanned the drive and regenerated a whole boot menu with every detected kernel, rescue modes and entries for all detected operating systems
<alankila> bouma: that is update-grub
<alankila> it just generates the grub config
<alankila> if you lost capability to boot into grub the first place, then you need to actually reinstall it
<bouma> alankila: ok, well update-grub /dev/sda doesnt work either it gives, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<alankila> I never install two operating systems on the same drive myself
<bouma> (thats sudo update-grub /dev/sda)
<bouma> well i only have one ssd
<wilee-nilee> !bootinfo | bouma
<ubottu> bouma: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<alankila> I don't think update-grub actually cares for any arguments like /dev/sda
<auronandace> it doesn't
<daniele> ciao a tutti
<SolarisBoy> nopes
<daniele> !list
<ubottu> daniele: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wilee-nilee> bouma, update-grub on the live cd only works with a chroot if that is where you are running it.
<alankila> as I said, mount it, chroot to it, mount the requisite pseudofilesystems, then use grub commands...
<bouma> wilee-nilee: yes i am running it from a livecd. so i have to chroot to the "system itself" .?
<ankit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139209/my-gnome-session-not-working-properly-see-the-image
<ankit> help me on this
<wilee-nilee> bouma, if you want to install grub yeah, here is chroot link if needed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<ankit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139209/my-gnome-session-not-working-properly-see-the-image
<TomatoKetchup> bouma, if you want to reinstall grub, you can use boot-repair
<TomatoKetchup> (didn't really catch what exactly you were trying to do)
<sudipta> how to free the swap space from command line?
<ankit> any one.. help me.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/139209/my-gnome-session-not-working-properly-see-the-image
<alankila> sudipta: swapoff?
<agnello> is there any software where i  create mockups ..
<auronandace> sudipta: man swapoff
<ankit> any one
<ankit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139209/my-gnome-session-not-working-properly-see-the-image
<bohemian9485> !info swapoff | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: Package swapoff does not exist in precise
<Ofortuna> Install"n 12.04 LTS on a win xp system. I hav burn'd and veri'd the cd. When i boot from the cd install seems to go fine and the wait dots are visible. Then screen goes blank. I am sure that its video related. I am using the onboard video thats a bit older and capable of 1280x1024 however my monitor is a 1680x1050. What can I do during boot up and install to correct? tnx 4 Ur time.
<auronandace> bohemian9485: its a command, not a package
<alankila> hmmm... linux huge page support is so disappointing. I left yesterday with 5 GB of memory allocated as huge pages, after backup run it's 72 MB
<alankila> a little bit of memory pressure apparently broke it
<alankila> maybe I have to just do explicit huge pages and not even try with these transparent ones
<ankit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139209/my-gnome-session-not-working-properly-see-the-image
<Ofortuna> If any1 is familiar with my install problem feel free to prvt msg me please and tnx again 4 Ur time.
<Ofortuna> :)
<linuxuz3r> ankit, i saw it
<thomaspr> Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:
<thomaspr>   firefox firefox-globalmenu linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<thomaspr> Why ?
<iceroot> thomaspr: used dist-upgrade instead of upgrade?
<thomaspr> linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic is held back ???
<ankit> so.. how to solve it linuxuz3r
<thomaspr> no, it's apt-get upgrade
<iceroot> thomaspr: use dist-upgrade instead
<linuxuz3r> ankit did you try what suggested on the message board
<thomaspr> Don't want to leave Natty ...
<iceroot> thomaspr: dist-uppgrade does not mean to change ubuntu version
<ankit> yup.. every single instruction linuxuz3r
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | thomaspr
<ubottu> thomaspr: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<bouma> ok when i made sda1 active it came up with Os not found.
<iceroot> thomaspr: short explenetation, uograde is only upgrading packages itself, dist-upgrade is also upgrading dependencies or installing new packages which are coming from dependencies
<dr_willis> i tend to do a upgrade normally then a dist-upgrade onccce a month or so..checking what its going to update
<iceroot> thomaspr: for more details see "man apt-get" but dist-upgrade is exactly what you want
<dr_willis> when beta testing the beta. id dist-upgrade every day
<thomaspr> Not sure ...
<thomaspr> Thought I did that on another machine
<votproductions> rtfm
<iceroot> thomaspr: if you dont trust me, why asking in this channel?
<iceroot> votproductions: no need that here
<thomaspr> and it had a new version of adobe flash installed
<iceroot> thomaspr: use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s" it will just simulate the case
<thomaspr> which CRASHED with midori !
<DarwinSurvivor> ankit: in the comments for your question, you said you "installed it and re-installed it" which package did you re-install? The "gnome" one or the "gnome shell" one?
<thomaspr> and downgrading to a useable version deinstallled firefox ???
<thomaspr> That was not, what I wanted !
<Intrepd> my windows computer's battery died today and i was stuck with a computer that only had linux and i couldn't even do simple thing like use vncviewer
<DarwinSurvivor> ankit: also, do you want "gnome classic" like in the tutorial, or "gnome-shell" with all the fancy stuff?
<DarwinSurvivor> Intrepd: do you have a support question?
<Ofortuna> i dooo
<Ofortuna> Install"n 12.04 LTS on a win xp system. I hav burn'd and veri'd the cd. When i boot from the cd install seems to go fine and the wait dots are visible. Then screen goes blank. I am sure that its video related. I am using the onboard video thats a bit older and capable of 1280x1024 however my monitor is a 1680x1050. What can I do during boot up and install to correct? tnx 4 Ur time.
<dr_willis> downgradeing?
<Intrepd> Darwin4Ever why is it so hard to use vncviewer in ubuntu
<ankit> darwin.... i have classic perfectly okay working... problem with gnome desktop session
<DarwinSurvivor> Intrepd: it's no hard, I used to use it all the time, what issue were you having with it (wouldn't open, too complicated, etc)?
<Ofortuna> where u ask'n me dr_willis?
<Intrepd> darwinsurvivor where do i download the vncviewer.exe
<votproductions> You don't...
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Ofortuna
<ubottu> Ofortuna: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DarwinSurvivor> ankit: so you want the fancy shell stuff like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALCUPp-5UwE
<dr_willis> Intrepd:  most any vnc viewer should work with any vncclient. for windows i tend to use Ultravnc, or tigervnc
<dontknow> i want to create ubuntu usb stick on arch, in ubuntu i achieved creating arch usb stick with "dd if=archlinux-XXX.iso of=/dev/sdX" , can i create ubuntu usb whit this command in arch?
<ankit> darwin in uninstalled and resinstalled the gnome.. and when i got forward to uninstall gnome shell also.. but it was uninstalled already..
<dr_willis> dontknow:  yes. dd will work the same.
<votproductions> dontknow: Yes it will work
<Ofortuna> ya thats what i was gathering in my search also. Just looking to get thru it.
<thomaspr> Remv flashplugin-nonfree [10.2.159.1ubuntu1]
<thomaspr> Remv flashplugin-installer [10.2.159.1ubuntu1]
<thomaspr> Inst linux-image-2.6.38-15-generic (2.6.38-15.59 Ubuntu:11.04/natty-updates [i386])
<dontknow> dr_willis, votproductions  thanks
<Ofortuna> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<thomaspr> Inst firefox-globalmenu [11.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1] (12.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 Ubuntu:11.04/natty-updates [i386]) []
<DarwinSurvivor> Intrepd: ubuntu does not use exe installers, please open the "software center" and search for "vncviewer" then click "install"
<FloodBot1> thomaspr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thomaspr> Inst firefox [11.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1] (12.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 Ubuntu:11.04/natty-updates [i386])
<thomaspr> Inst firefox-locale-de [11.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1] (12.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 Ubuntu:11.04/natty-updates [i386])
<DarwinSurvivor> ankit: you were supposed to uninstall gnome (not really necessary though) and then install gnome shell
<Ofortuna> tnx dr_willis loki at page now
<DarwinSurvivor> ankit: can you use http://paste.ubuntu.com and copy/paste the output of "dpkg -l | grep gnome"?
<dr_willis> with the newer releases of ubuntu  i dont have to use Nomodeset  any more on my nvidia systems. ;)
<Ofortuna> ya they did a good job on the install files
<Ofortuna> for it to be able to install on such a wide range of systems is amazing
<Ofortuna> but since we still build em I guess we end up here lol
<ankit> i was asked to uninstall gnome and gnome shell..i unstalled gnome desktop environment first,when i got forward to uninstall gnome shell.. it was already uninstalled.. then i restarted my sys.. installed gnome D.E. again.. and faced the same prob
<ome> I have X11 installed, obviously, but I can't seem to have the Mouse(4) man page.
<ome> what package should I install ?
<Ofortuna> well I bet u are good at writing shell scripts and thats where my learning curve is taking me so as soon as I get by this nomodeset peramiter issue I'll prolly be here alot more.
<DarwinSurvivor> ankit: that's because you are back to where you started. you uninstalled both but were only supposed to uninstall gnome. you were supposed to *install* gnome shell
<Ofortuna> Not good for a recovering IRC addict lol
<Taddle> I never got the end of my answer yesterday. I can't make mysql work
<DarwinSurvivor> ankit: if you just open software center, find "gnome shell" and install it, it should resolve your problem :)
<ankit> okay darwin..
<DarwinSurvivor> Taddle: if you are continuing a previous issue, please re-post the issue as the person that was helping you probably isn't here right now and may have forgotten what the issue was by now anyways
<Taddle> Yeah, I know
<ankit> i will now uninstall gnome d.e. and install only gnome shell.. thats right naa
<dr_willis> im lucky to rember an issue posted 5 min ago....
<Taddle> I was just re-running all the commands he told me yesterday so I can give you the failing output
<linuxuz3r> hey guys we need 3d acceleration for gnomeshell right?
<DarwinSurvivor> linuxuz3r: only if you want it to be fast :P
<Taddle> (I think) I've fixed it. MySql wasn't starting and couldn't do any testing because of the socket not connecting, but I think I was running the xampp mysql server
<votproductions> linuxuz3r: Not for a Pentium 4
<linuxuz3r> ankit has p4
<DarwinSurvivor> Taddle: ah, running 2 mysql servers would *definitely* cause issues.
<Taddle> yeah...
<linuxuz3r> and his gnome-shell is not working properly
<Taddle> Especially as they were running on the same port
<Taddle> ohhh, that's no good
<Ofortuna> thats why we write shell scripts so we don't hav to remember
<DarwinSurvivor> Taddle: out of curiosity, why are you using xampp? ubuntu has all those packages right in the repos...
<Ofortuna> :)
<Taddle> I know, it was quick and easy when my hosting ran out
<Taddle> I've moved everything other now
<Taddle> I just need to figure out the mysql mystery and find out how to setup my startssl cert
<Taddle> Something in my shell is hanging
<DarwinSurvivor> Taddle: sounds good. xampp is basically only a good idea on windows where installing everything 1 at a time is a PITA. ubuntu users just run a single apt-get :D
<Taddle> Yeah
<DarwinSurvivor> Taddle: what do you mean by "hanging"?
<Taddle> Lemme show you....
<root_> hi
<Taddle> DarwinSurvivor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/995497/
<Taddle> I haven't had chance to run another command since then...
<ikonia> Taddle: why do you even have /opt/lampp
<Taddle> From my xampp server
<ikonia> Taddle: why do you have xammp
<Taddle> I no longer use it though
<ikonia> and there is nothing wrong with that shell output
<dontknow> are you experiencing instantenaous cpu speak when open a software?
<dontknow> someone
<ikonia> Taddle: that looks like mysql has started fine
<isabel> hi, my mic does not work on 12.04 with the sound recorder, please help, when playing back a recording al you hear is static, please hel
<ikonia> Taddle: that is also not how you start mysql
<isabel> hi, my mic does not work on 12.04 with the sound recorder, please help, when playing back a recording al you hear is static, please help
<Taddle> How do you start mysql? I've always been a sysadmin on windows servers and cpanel managed server
<ikonia> Taddle: you need to hire a linux guy if this is going to be on the public internet
<Taddle> I no longer have the luxury of cpanel, as I left the company
<ikonia> Taddle: https://help.ubuntu.com look in the server section
<Taddle> ikonia, I'm 12?
<Shanth> one great problem , my screen resolution is gone wrong to 720x400, but my actual resolution is 1024x768..how roll back this change..
<Mikey^> isabel: choose the mic you want in multimedia selector
<Taddle> I volunteer for companies to manage their webhosting
<ome> Why the X11 mouse(4) man pages isn't shipped even with libx11-dev ? and where can I get it ?
<ikonia> Taddle:
<ikonia> Taddle: then you shouldn't be doing that, you are putting the companies at risk
<ikonia> Taddle: https://help.ubuntu.com - server section, you'll need to do a lot of reading
<Mikey^> Shanth: Open the display settings and set your screen resolution and also set it as default
<Shanth> in display setting my resolution 1024x768 is not displayed
<isabel> Mikey^: where would i find the multimedia selector?
<Taddle> I've never managed an Ubuntu server. The companies are not at risk, I've always worked with an older person (15) who knows everything, I was just a "maintanence admin"
<Mikey^> isabel: search for multimedia in the search bar
<ikonia> Taddle: the companies are at risk
<ikonia> Taddle: if you have zero idea how to manage a linux server and you are running a companies web site - that is an unacceptable risk
<DarwinSurvivor> Taddle: ikonia is right, linux starts and stops services VERY differently than windows, there are also lots of other differences (particularly case-sensitivity and file permission) differences that are VERY important to understand
<ikonia> Taddle: read https://help.ubuntu.com
<Taddle> I do not have 0 knowledge
<ikonia> Taddle: you do, as you can't start a basic service
<ikonia> Taddle: that is an unacceptable risk
<Taddle> That is started with the cpanel on every server I've worked on?
<ikonia> Taddle: then you have no knowledge of what cpannel is doing for you
<Mikey^> Shanth: Is this a laptop or desktop?
<ikonia> Taddle: you have just started a service as root on the public interent, that is not good
<isabel> Mikey^: sorry no result for multimedia in the searchbar
<Mikey^> isabel: display?
<ikonia> Taddle: I suggest talking to the older/experienced person in the company and asking him to walk you thorugh it
<Mikey^> isabel: open the sound mixer then
<Taddle> I'm sorry, but I thought this was a support channel, not a nag at a 12 year old for learning
<ikonia> Taddle: it is a supporting channel
<ikonia> Taddle: learning on a busineses website is not something I'd suggest doing
<Taddle> This server is my homeserver, the one I use for my game that I'm developing. Not the companies
<Taddle> I'm not learning on the business website
<ikonia> Taddle: you said a minute ago it was for the companies
<ikonia> Taddle: ok, so that's less concerning
<isabel> Mikey^: i have gnome-alsamixer installed is that ok?
<ikonia> Taddle: again https://help.ubuntu.com - the server section
<Taddle> *facepalm*
<Taddle> Thanks, I'll read it
<Mikey^> isabel: double click on the volume icon in the panel on the top
<dr_willis> reading is good
<Mikey^> isabel: and then go to recording
<DarwinSurvivor> Taddle: as some one who has been in your shoes years ago (came from xampp, went to linux). The best thing you can do is set up an ubuntu-server machine (old PIII or something simple) and forget EVERYTHING you knew about windows servers (PHP is basically the same though).
<Taddle> And for the record, all the business servers I've worked on, have been supported by a bigger company. The companies were not for profits
<kris021> Hi I would like some help with some password change/recovery type situation please
<isabel> Mikey^: There is only a input tab no recording?
<ikonia> Taddle: just because they are non-proffit companies doesn't make it acceptable
<Mikey^> isabel: yeah, ok
<ikonia> Taddle: in some ways it makes it worse as they don't have money to waste
<Taddle> They weren't wasting money?
<Mikey^> isabel: check that its unmuted and volume is up
<isabel> Mikey^: ok, i am there
<Taddle> Everything was donated to them
<DarwinSurvivor> Taddle: get that server up and running with a small site using mysql and keep it updating and running for a month solid. at that point, start looking at iptables. once you have that figured out (and get someone on a support channel to look over it with you), then consider forwarding a few ports (http, ssh) from the router
<ikonia> Taddle: they are wasting money/time if they have to fix your learning mistakes
<DarwinSurvivor> Taddle: also, *always* use ssh (ftp is insecure) and *always* use public/private keys. turn off password login completely (help.ubuntu.com will tell you how)
<Taddle> DarwinSurvivor, thanks. I've been through this before, I was just having problems recently
<isabel> Mikey^: Mic is not muted, for internal mic and normal mic
<Taddle> ikonia, the people who donate fix things for free
<ikonia> Taddle: that is still their time/money/effort they are wasting
<ikonia> anyway, I digress
<Mikey^> isabel: you need to choose which mic you want to use
<ikonia> Taddle: I've given you the URL to read, good luck with understanding/absorbing it
<isabel> Mikey^:ok
<kris021> I couldn't seem to log in to my original Admin account, so I created another under the Guest account, deleted the original and never the new one a password. Now I don't have any type of root access to try again. Is there some type of default password?
<Mikey^> isabel: do you see a capture tab?
<DarwinSurvivor> Taddle: I'm not joking about the "forget everything you knew" part. follow *every* step for setting up each service (apach, mysql, ssh, etc) from the guide. if something seems strange, ask a linux admin about it
<ikonia> kris021: no, nothing default
<Taddle> what was wrong with how I started mysql anyways? It works?
<isabel> Mikey^: no there is no capture tab
<kris021> So I'm screwed?
<ikonia> Taddle: you've launched the daemon directly as root, you've not put any shell job control in (not using an init script)
<Mikey^> isabel: choose preferences and then select all the checkboxes
<Taddle> What makes that a problem? (This is for my learning btw)
<isabel> Mikey^: just output, input, Sound effects,Applications tabs
<ikonia> Taddle: research it
<Taddle> Meh, or I could ask one my friends at Mozilla IT
<ikonia> Taddle: sure, ask them, that's research too
<kris021> ikonia: So what do you think would be the best course of action?
<DarwinSurvivor> Taddle: linux is designed to be modularly secure, if 1 piece is attacked/penetrated, the rest should remain secure. by running mysql as root, if someone were to hack the mysql daemon (via sql injection, or what-ever), they could potentially take complete control of the *entire* system
<isabel> Mikey^: sorry, where is the preferences?
<ikonia> kris021: depends on a lot of things
<dr_willis> often 10 min of readinv is worth 10 HRS on irc
<ikonia> kris021: is there anything of value on this machine currently ?
<Taddle> Thanks, DarwinSurvivor
<kris021> ikonia: Nah, pretty much clean. Most of my things are online. Clean install then?
<Mikey^> isabel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<DarwinSurvivor> Taddle: come back if you have any questions regarding help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> kris021: just re-install then, that's the quicker/easier less hassle approach, make note of the new password and you're fine
<isabel> Mikey^: ok, thanks i will have look, thanks
<kris021> ikonia: Well it wasn't that I don't know the new password, it's that I never assigned it to the new account before trying to log in to it, only to realize that it doesn't have one
<Mikey^> kris021: just a sec, If I understand you lost your password?
<kris021> 0
<Mikey^> kris021: boot into recovery mode and you will be dropped to a shell. there you can set a passowrd if you know the username
<kris021> Mikey^: I had some issues logging in to my original account, so under the Guest account I created a new account, deleted the old account, and never assigned the new account a password before trying to log in to it.
<hansonforensics> Hi All - Can anyone help with an asoundrc file? For Alsa.
<kris021> Mikey^: I've tried that. It wouldn't allow me. I got an error: Authentication manipulation error
<dr_willis> i find it oddd thsst the guest account could make a new account...
<hansonforensics> Or anyone know the best way to set up a virtual sound card?
<Mikey^> kris021: doesnt it drop you to a root shell?
<kris021> Mikey^: Yes
<Mikey^> kris021: and you did, passwd username
<dr_willis> hansonforensics:  how about you give the channel details of what you are wanting to do
<kris021> Mikey^: Yes, and I received the error stated above
<Mikey^> strange
<hansonforensics> Ah, yes that would be more helpful, sorry. :)
<kris021> I believe it may have something to do with the fact that the account has no password at all
<dr_willis> perhaps make a new user..  and rember to add them to the admin group
<Mikey^> kris021: how did you make a new user from a guest account?
<kris021> dr_willis: It is an Admin, with no password
<dr_willis> so make another one...
<hansonforensics> I'm using a DJ program called Mixxx, I need to send my main channel & monitor channel through my headphones which are USB ones. I think the best way to do it is by using asoundrc but can't get it to work.
<ome> What module should I reload for the for the xorg synaptics configuration to get updated ?
<kris021> Mikey^: You go to the User Account setting and unlock it, using the original root password, and procede from there.
<Mikey^> kris021: I know, but you said you had trouble logging in to your orginal account
<bohemian9485> kris021: you mean the guest account you are using has admin privelege?
<kris021> dr_willis: I can't because the original Admin account was deleted due to inaccessibility and I can't unlock the User Account settings because the new and only Admin user has no password
<dr_willis> kris021 from the recovery/root terminal you can easially add a new user.
<kris021> Mikey^: Yes, I wasn't logged in, just using its root priveleges
<kris021> bohemian9485: It doesn't have admin priveleges any more because the only admin account with root access has no password, therefore no way for me to utilize them. Although, the original, which is now gone, did.
<kris021> dr_willis: I've tried that. Got the error: Authentication manipulation error
<dr_willis> sounds to me like you got deeper issues.
<dr_willis> sanest thing to do is just do a reinstall if this is a new install
<kris021> dr_willis: Deeper issues like what? And that's probably what I'm going to do. It was just a hassle originally because it was from Wubi, then converted to a legit dual boot
<dr_willis> kris021:  i cant imagine why root cant make a new user.  and i realluy cant understand how the guest user can unlock stuff.
<Mikey^> I think he is just saying stuff
<dr_willis> if the guest user can unlock the user tool. try making a new user i guess..
<dr_willis> but i wouldent trust the system at all..
<bohemian9485> i remember when i lost the root password for my backtrack os, and i used ubuntu 11.10 live usb to edit the shadow file and set the password to zero string
<dr_willis> bohemian9485:  yep. thats doable.. but  the errors mentioned. i wonder if eventhin it would work. hard to tell
<Mikey^> bohemian9485: but kris021 cant because he doesnt know the password so he cant use sudo
<dr_willis> if he logs in as root via the recovery console - he is root allready. no sudo needed
<kris021> dr_willis: I would, but I can
<Mikey^> dr_willis: yes then he gets some manipulation error
<kris021> 't unlock it because there is no password
<dr_willis> kris021:  unlock? we are not refering to using the GUI tools...
<bohemian9485> maybe the user account does not have sudo privelege?
<dr_willis> manipulation error - imples to me thast some of the security files are messed up.
<kris021> dr_willis: I was referring to your statement directed to me specifically earlier
<bohemian9485> same conclusion here
<dr_willis> i could have had the system reinstalled by now... ;)
<dr_willis> But the servers seem slow for updates . not sure whats going on
<kris021> So could I, if I had a boot disk.
<Mikey^> kris021: you keep coming up with a new problem each time
<kris021> Mike^: What do you mean?
<Mikey^> we try to answer your question and then you say something
<dr_willis> i always keep a live usb tied inside the case of my machines.. for emergancies.  ;)
<Mikey^> kris021: use wubi and reinstall
<Mikey^> if  thats what you used before
<kris021> Mikey^: Like I've said already, seeing as how that's my only real course of action other than constantly using a Guest account, I will. I just said that I didn't want to due to the hassle. Me mentioning the boot disk was in reference to dr_willis' statement about already having it reinstalled.
<ome> "X11 Y U suck ?!" :|
<dr_willis> what for all the wayland  issues comming in the  next year or 2 ;)
<ome> dr_willis: haha, true that. but Its just not good tha when ever I get a new system I shall spend half my time with X11 config files instead of working.
<TheCoolest> WHAT'S YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS!!!
<Mikey^> !ot TheCoolest
<dr_willis> ome:  with the latest releases ive have  had very few if any X issues.. keeps getting better. dident even need to use nomodeset to install with 12.04
<TheCoolest> oops
<Mikey^> !ot | TheCoolest
<ubottu> TheCoolest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mikey^> TheCoolest: wrong window? :)
<TheCoolest> yes
<ome> dr_willis: maybe it's that my machines are 'bit exotic, but it's just a probook.
<dr_willis> an apple machine? forums and in here are tons of issues with them every week.
<nRy_> ------
<nRy_>                        ( Ubuntu Rocks!)
<nRy_>            ~gnuu.    O  ------
<nRy_>           uGNUGNu   o
<nRy_>          @g~nu~~gNu
<FloodBot1> nRy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nRy_>          G/@||@) N|
<ome> dr_willis: no, it's just a HP ProBook, the 4320s.
<alankila> What a bother it was to enable hugepages for libvirt
<alankila> Clearly nobody else has recently done this
<dr_willis> not even sure what it dioes...
<Milad_AS> how can i use pm-suspend in cron ?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I identify alsa modules?
<Boreeas> Hey, can someone tell me how to restart X? After resuming from suspended state, it suddenly started using 30% of my RAM (~ 1 GB)
<alankila> dr_willis: hugepages? it just gives some ~10 % performance boost to virtual machines.
<iceroot> Boreeas: sudo service lightdm restart (12.04) sudo service gdm restart (lower then 12.04)
<alankila> but to do this, I had to fight broken assumptions made by libvirt about how the pages work -- at least today -- and apparmor. Took a while.
<Miscni> morning all
<Boreeas> iceroot: Ah, thanks
<iceroot> Boreeas: but before
<iceroot> Boreeas: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<alankila> so I had to mount hugetlbfs on /hugepages/libvirt/qemu then tell qemu that the pages are at /hugepages so that it appends that libvirt/qemu again -- it turns out hugepages don't work if you make further directory structure in the hugepage filesystem, but libvirt insisted on that
<alankila> additionally, the apparmor template had to be adjusted to permit creation (and reading, I suppose) of files under /hugepages/libvirt/qemu/*
<iceroot> Boreeas: normally its just a wrong interpretation of the ram-usage
<methods> anyone have any idea which package 32bit version of libpng is in ?
<alankila> I would have liked to not have to do this, and just use the transparent hugepage support, but if cache pressure breaks the whole thing and nothing reassembles the huge pages after cache pressure is gone, no thanks.
<iceroot> methods: you mean which version is in the repos of libpng?
<methods> I'm on ubuntu64 and need the 32bit version which use to be provided by ia32-libs
<nopf> hi. dunno where to ask. i open some application menu via 'alt-i'. when mouse has been in that menus area, some unwanted submenu may pop up, so my next key 'h' is badly interpreted. this *does not* happen in ubuntu iirc. somebody tell me how does ubuntu do that, so that i get sane behaviour on all machines?
<iceroot> !info libpng12-0
<ubottu> libpng12-0 (source: libpng): PNG library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1.2.46-3ubuntu4 (precise), package size 131 kB, installed size 308 kB
<methods> iceroot:  it's not in there
<methods> dpkg -L   https://gist.github.com/eb5b7dfc1946aeb85f4c
<iceroot> methods: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpng12.so.0
<iceroot> methods: of course there is not the 32bit version when you are using the amd64 package
<methods> that's the 64bit version....
<iceroot> methods: packages.ubuntu.com download the 32bit version and extract the file if you need the 32bit version
<methods> let me try asking again
<methods> I'm on ubuntu64 and need the 32bit version which use to be provided by ia32-libs
<methods> this is not complicated there is many many packages that provide 32 bit versions of many things…
<methods> for example:          ia32-libs-multiarch libc6-dev-i386 lib32z1-dev lib32mudflap0 libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri ia32-libs lib32z1-dev libopenal-dev libglu1-mesa-dev
<methods> would also be nice if there was 32bit lua
<noob7> 'SP5100 TCO timer: mmio address 0xyyyyyyy already in use' when i boot, ubuntu 12.04. any workarounds?
<ActionParsnip> noob7: have you tested your RAM?
<noob7> i let memtest run for a 10 mins or so
<noob7> its fine i guess
<noob7> and my windows dual boot is working properly
<Loshki> noob7: personally, I like to run memtest at least overnight...
<ActionParsnip> noob7: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38920/boot-splash-broken-by-sp5100-tco-timer-mmio-address-0xyyyyyyy-already-in-use
<noob7> Loshki: actually, it was running perfectly until an hou ago...some quick workaround?
<noob7> ActionParsnip: been there mate, im not able to blacklist it, it says read only file system :(
<ActionParsnip> noob7: probably that then, sounds like you need to fsck the partition
<noob7> noob7: actually makes sense because i was just playing around with pysdm before this happened
<noob7> lol, ActionParsnip: actually makes sense because i was just playing around with pysdm before this happened
<noob7> is there like a simple reinstall thing where this problem gets solved, and i dont lose my apps?
<ActionParsnip> noob7: could reinstall, then restore data and settings frmo backup...
<ActionParsnip> noob7: simple fsck may fix it good, will require liveCD
<ActionParsnip> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ActionParsnip> noob7: or use that ^
<noob7> aah
<noob7> trying that now
<noob7> thank you
<noob7> :D
<AminosAmigos> HEllo
<AminosAmigos> any one knows a software for designing a T-shirt ?
<iSeeDeadPixels> yes
<iSeeDeadPixels> GIMP
<recon_tv> a question about live usb, there are the i386 and amd64 bit iso's , is it as simple as all 32 bit systems need i386 and all 64bit systems use amd64?
<Lebby> AminosAmigos:  GIMP or inkscape
<alankila> recon_tv: no, 64-bit systems can also boot 32-bit OSes
<iSeeDeadPixels> Desktop > 32bit, Server > 64 bit
<HicKey> I`m Using SnOoPy ScRiPt
<AminosAmigos> Ok :D hope i could find a tuto will keep you posted ;)
<Lebby> AminosAmigos:  explain it better and if i can, i'll give you snippets!
<ActionParsnip> recon_tv: intel 64bit will be usable with the 64bit ISO
<AminosAmigos> I am looking for a tutorial about designing a T-shirt with GIMP
<gopalmishra> i have problem using usb modem in ubuntu 12.04 lts, can any one suggest what to do
<recon_tv> ok, that helps, does it really make sense to install 32bit on 64bit processor?
<AminosAmigos> Do they have an IRC room ?
<ActionParsnip> gopalmishra: 3G modem or ADSL modem. 'modem' is a very amiguous term
<ActionParsnip> AminosAmigos: #gimp
<gopalmishra> action parsnip > 3g modem
<ActionParsnip> gopalmishra: if you run:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; lsusb    can you please PASTEBIN the output
<ActionParsnip> gopalmishra: if you use TAB to complete nicks, its easier to type and you will highlight whom you are addressing :)
<kutty> how to create new partion ubuntu 12.04 pls any one help?
<iSeeDeadPixels> recon_tv: 32bit if you're using gnome, 64 bit if you're using server
<ActionParsnip> kutty: use gparted
<iSeeDeadPixels> kutty, gparted
<theadmin> kutty: GParted. If you need to resize existing partitions, best to use a livecd (you can't change partitions if they're in use)
<recon_tv> iSeeDeadPixels: ok, I'll do it that way, had 64 bit on my laptop, it does have a couple of issues
<snapdata> Every time I try to shut down my computer the window manager closes, nothing else does, and I wind up having to hold the power button. Any ideas?
<snapdata> 12.04
<rax-> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 as a xbmc server with an ati card.. problem is the audio over HDMI stops working after the TV has been turned off and back on and doesn't recognise it coming back? Any ideas how I can fix this?
<ActionParsnip> snapdata: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now     does it shutdown ok?
<ActionParsnip> rax-: if you unload then reload your sound module, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> rax-: actually, just try:  killall pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> rax-: it should then restart and might be ok
<snapdata> ActionParsnip: lets find out
<rax-> probably would be but I don't know how to do that. Also I need it to do this without my input because my gf will use it without any terminal access
<recon_tv> ActionParsnip: do you work for ubuntu ? you nearly always here?
<alankila> I wrote this about the hugetlbfs thing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1001584
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001584 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "libvirt-bin support for hugepages: apparmor needs a rule for hugetlbfs" [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> recon_tv: just chillin, making the world a better place. I'm a user just like you but I am an ubuntu member. I don't work for Ubuntu
<snapdata> ActionParsnip: it worked
<ActionParsnip> rax-: not sure how to automate it, you could make her a desktop icon
<snapdata> ActionParsnip: why doesn't the gnome 'shutdown' button use the -h flag by default?
<snapdata> ActionParsnip: and thank you, by the way :)
<ActionParsnip> snapdata: not sure, could be a permission thing too
<recon_tv> ActionParsnip: good for you, I sort of got tired of idiots who would not listen to help when offered :)
<rax-> hmm well it's an xbmc only session, so even that wouldn't work ;\
<ActionParsnip> snapdata: s'alreet
<snapdata> ActionParsnip: rgr
<rax-> at the minute we just restart the host from the reboot option ins xbmc
<rax-> doesn't take too long at least but it's annoying
<ActionParsnip> rax-: you can add applications in xbmc, just add your script
<ActionParsnip> rax-: does the command even work?
<rax-> not at home right now to test it, I've written it down and will try tonight
<namoamitabuddha> How to know whether UPnP is OK in aMule?
<recon_tv> managed to fry networking on my 64bit 10.04 lts lastnight installing android development environment, thus the upgrade to xubuntu 12.04
<violinappren> recon_tv:  ADK does not interface with networking
<noob7>  ActionParsnip: touch forcefsck gives me the same error, readonly. how can i do it with a live cd/usb?
<dr__willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> noob7: there is a man page for fsck, or you can find guides online
<recon_tv> violinappren: tell my computer that, the instructions I followed left me with some UI strangeness and no sign of network manager even though the card was detected, it also managed to leave me with a login loop :)
<noob7> ActionParsnip: thank you
<violinappren> recon_tv: where is that page? it's as simple as extracting an archive and running some binaries inside to download some tools
<recon_tv> probably my mistake :) but system was well messed up. was going to upgrade anyway
<namoamitabuddha> Ee?
<Sidewinder> Must've finally got his diploma. :)
<recon_tv> violinappren: I'll be trying it again on a more uptodate system, if I get the same problems I'll come back and ask
<tabasko> is there way toget back to the desktop without f7-f12ä
<recon_tv> tabasko: reboot?
<chatubuntu> hi  xubuntu precise users
<dpy> hi guys
<harshad> how to install updates of ubuntu 12.04 offline...
<ActionParsnip> harshad: you could use the debs from an online system and use aptoncd to install them
<harshad> ActionParsnip:what is aptonncd
<sjihs> Isn't Monaco font available in ubuntu's repo?
<recon_tv> harshad: google is you friend :)
<Dr_Willis> tabasko:  restart the lightdm service will kill X/restart it.. and should have it appear.
<chatubuntu> i am running fresh xubuntu-desktop 386 , but no sound, neither on iMac nor DELL nor lenovo R61.  ubuntu without x however sounds well
<recon_tv> chatubuntu: have you had a look at alsa-mixer and check all volumes ?
<pingec> what would be the easier/lightest way to start a http server that serves a single static response to any http request?
<dpy> Does anyone know why wine won't run as non-root on oneiric?  The user is in the following groups: adm tty dialout cdrom audio video plugdev staff netdev lpadmin ssl-cert pulse admin sambashare vboxusers
<Lebby> pingec:  do u wanna create by c++? or do u wanna a service?
<ndlovu> I've installed some fonts using font viewer; they show up in openoffice, but not in scribus - any ideas how to fix?
<ndlovu> ah... are fonts installed in user or system space?
<recon_tv> pingec: easier/lightest was rarely the same, would think the easiest way would be to install a regular web server and tweek it.
<chatubuntu> recon_tv,  i tried it, but no success. also Lautstärkeregler does not help
<ndlovu> I'm having to run scribus as root or it crashes on 12.04, so that's probably the issue: not finding user-installed fonts
<Mikey^> ndlovu: try running it from the commandline and see if u spot any errors
<pingec> easiest has precedence
<pingec> :D
<greenit> hi, i have a problem with my firefox.... when i open it (i use it full-screen) it only shows half of the screen... when i click on the upper bar, it shows first 3/4 and after another click it shows in real fullscreen... can you help me plz? i don't like it -.-
<ndlovu> Mikey^, it's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scribus/+bug/973332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973332 in scribus (Ubuntu) "Scribus crashes when populating an image frame" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pingec> i just need a tiny http serv that lets me specify a default response
<chris|> pingec, try http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/wiki/TwistedWeb
<mr^swift> is it possible to remove bottom shelf in gnome classic?
<Mikey^> mr^swift: nope
<pingec> ok i will
<mr^swift> fair enough ... .thanks
<chatubuntu> recon_tv,  speaker-test is working.
<ActionParsnip> mr^swift: i believe it's ALT+Shift+right click -> delete
<mr^swift> ill try that
<recon_tv> chatubuntu: would indicate  your sound is working?
<greenit> this is how my firefox looks like when i open it: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/ermd.png/ http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/nearlyfullff.png/   plz help me :(
<chatubuntu> recon_tv, yes i hope.
<chatubuntu> thanx for help
<chatubuntu> bye
<chaotix> hello, i am having an issue that I cant seem to remedy searching the forums and all of google, and would much appreciate some assistance:  When I got this laptop i installed Ubuntu 10.04 on it, wiping my windows partition, and saved the ISO and sometimes use it in Oracle VM VirtualBox, and would now like to burn it back to my hard drive to use for dual boot.  I used gparted to make the necessary NTFS partition, but i cannot s
<chaotix> eem to make a bootable drive out of the image.  I have made attempts with UNetBootin, TuxBoot, and from the terminal, and my ISO does not show up in the Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator tool... I do not know what I am doing wrong.  If someone can try to help me, i will do my best to provide them with every detail they need...  Thanks in advance
<chaotix> The iso is a good image, and works, i can easily use it and get the installer running for a virtual machine...  i am not able to properly write it to a disk
<gr33n7007h> Is the google-earth in the repos
<auronandace> gr33n7007h: no
<firas> how to enable OEM option in ubiquity?
<gr33n7007h> auronandace, ok thank you
<chaotix> google earth is showing up in synaptic for me, but it might be that i already have that ppa from somethin else
<savr> hi
<savr> when I open gedit it doesn't want to show the icon in the side bar
<savr> it doesn't appear in alt-tab
<savr> so once I loose focus of the window
<savr> i've lost it till I kill it and restart
<savr> starting from terminal shows the following errors:
<recon_tv> savr PASTEBIN !!!!
<savr> http://pastebin.com/sgU9Xd5g
<savr> recon_tv, I'm not stupid lol :P
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, is it true that DNS server entries have to be put in /etc/network/interfaces , in 12.04,  rather than /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head ?
<chaotix> lol recon_tv
<chaotix> :)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, because the latter seems to be working fine here
<chaotix> that was cool
<firas> how to enable OEM option in ubiquity?
<chaotix> jw, were you guys here when i asked my question?  i dont want to post it too often  :)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: afaik it's all in /etc/resolv.conf which is populated by network manager
<firas> can u add an entry to grub2 to get ubiquity in oem mode??
<ActionParsnip> chaotix: you can run:  apt-cache policy googleearth*    to see where it comes from
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip,, I'm not using NM
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: or wicd
<BluesKaj> nope
<chaotix> ActionParsnip, my problem is re: making a bootable usb startup disk
<Jonno> Can anyone help me with an upstart problem. I'm proper stumped.
<chaotix> i was answering someone else about google earth
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: are you using static IP?
<ActionParsnip> chaotix: tried unetbootin?
<recon_tv> savr: lsb_release -a
<savr> thanks
<aasd> asd
<recon_tv> savr, just asking for you ubuntu version
<savr> No LSB modules are available.
<savr> 12.4
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, yes , static IP
<savr> I'm using gedit-gmate
<ActionParsnip> savr: then if you set it in /etc/resolv.conf  it will not be touched
<ActionParsnip> !info gedit-gmate
<ubottu> Package gedit-gmate does not exist in precise
<firas> can u add an entry to grub2 to get ubiquity in oem mode??
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, on the lan, but not on the internet
<savr> ActionParsnip, me?
<savr> gmate is just some plugins
<savr> still the same gedit binary
<ActionParsnip> savr: from here: https://github.com/gmate/gmate
<tesmonkey> hi all, anyone having issues adding webmin to apt on 12.04 server ?
<savr> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> savr: we cannot support PPAs here
<savr> it isn't a ppa problem
<savr> it is a gedit bug
<blingbling> ppa = use at your own risk
<ActionParsnip> tesmonkey: webmin isn't supported here, nor is it advised on Debian / ubuntu
<dpy> yesssss
<savr> and it happened before I installed gmate
<AuroSoniQ> <Inquisitor/aurora> asd
<ActionParsnip> savr: then I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<tesmonkey> ActionParsnip: what other webgui can I use for basic stuff ?
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | tesmonkey
<ubottu> tesmonkey: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<dpy> just installed wine1.5 from the ubuntu wine ppa, works!!! and FL 10 also works!
<ActionParsnip> dpy: sweet, add an entry in the appdb to say it works :)
<recon_tv> lol, I'm just way to slow
<savr> ActionParsnip, it isn't a PPA bug.
<savr> gmate is fully working
<savr> for some reason gedit is locking it self out of windows management
<ActionParsnip> savr: does it happen in Unity2D?
<savr> don't know
<savr> it happens at radon
<recon_tv> savr: error indicates a permission problem
<ActionParsnip> savr: then.....try it....
<savr> random
<asus1025c> what problem(s) does update  xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.15.901-1ubuntu2.2_i386.deb address?
<savr> if I reboot it fixes it self
<savr> for a while
<ActionParsnip> savr: try running Unit2D for a while, see if its ok there
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: in what respect ?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: sorry not you
<ikonia> asus1025c: in what respect ?
<savr> ActionParsnip, I rather reboot than downgrade to 2d for bug testing
<savr> sorry
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its a different Unity bar app
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: sorry, wasn't meant for you
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: np :)
<ActionParsnip> savr: its only to test.
<ActionParsnip> savr: its called 'isolating the issue'
<blingbling> unity is designed and optimized for netbook and small screen
<asus1025c> ikonia, what problems does xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.15.901-1ubuntu2.2_i386.deb correct?
<chaotix> ActionParsnip, i tried unetbootin, and tuxboot...  its a good iso b/c it works with virtualbox...
<savr> ActionParsnip, but it is random. it may take a few days to happen again
<ikonia> asus1025c: what do you mean, what problem ?
<blingbling> ikonia, = acer iconia (spam?)
<ikonia> blingbling: sorry what?
<ActionParsnip> blingbling: I'd say Lubuntu worked on netbooks better by being lighter and is great on small screens asthe panel is small
<recon_tv> savr: probably not random :)
<snapdata> Is there any way to back up Ubuntu (12.04) and then restore that backup after reinstalling Ubuntu? I can't install Windows now without uninstalling Ubuntu. I require Windows for my work, unfortunately. :(
<ActionParsnip> snapdata: do you have windows installed presently?
<savr> recon_tv, I can't debug anything that triggers it
<tesmonkey> ActionParsnip: zentyal seams to be broken ?
<ActionParsnip> snapdata: did you install Ubuntu using wubi?
<savr> so the tigger is random
<LjL> savr: i can't resolve the issue, but just for my information, have you opened a file on a Samba share in the past with gedit?
<snapdata> ActionParsnip: Nope. Ubuntu is the only thing installed.
<dr__willis> !backup | savr
<ubottu> savr: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<savr> LjL, no
<dr__willis> !backup | snapdata
<ubottu> snapdata: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dr__willis> wrong nick. ;) sorry
<ActionParsnip> snapdata: then boot to liveCD and resize the Ext4 partition, then install Windows to the free space
<LjL> savr: ok. was asking because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/992095
<snapdata> ActionParsnip: The issue is the Windows 7 installer which does not allow you to use custom partitions. (It tries but fails)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992095 in gedit (Ubuntu) "crashes on start, when adding Dashboard plugin, after using a smb/server file to view." [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> snapdata: you can then reboot back to the liveCD and reinstate Grub
<asus1025c> ikonia, when an update is released it is because it fixes a problem. My question is very clear, is it not?
<snapdata> dr__willis: thak you
<ActionParsnip> snapdata: it does. I've used it
<snapdata> dr__willis: thank you*
<recon_tv> snapdata, you can save you home folder and use a tool to store all the packages you have added, then you can recreate your ubuntu from scratch
<dr__willis> snapdata:  best soltion wuld be to get a second hard drive. :)
<ActionParsnip> snapdata: if you read the screen, it does
<snapdata> ActionParsnip: Every time I tried it would give a specific error, after researching the error I found that I have too many partitions for Ubuntu and Windows will not install on top of it.
<namoamitabuddha> UPnP failed!
<namoamitabuddha> WAN Service not detected
<namoamitabuddha> why?
<snapdata> Dr_Willis: I have one but I'm still trying to figure out why my second hard drive has swap and boot partitions
<snapdata> dr__willis: I have one but I'm still trying to figure out why my second hard drive has swap and boot partitions
<Dr_Willis> snapdata:  swap is easy to remake.  /boot/ would only get made if you told it to. If your linux install is using  its own /boot/ then id say its a left over from some other install
<recon_tv> snapdata, if it's work related you should probably  buy a non-ome license for windows.
<azertyui> hello
<asus1025c> can anyone here tell  me what problem(s) does update  xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.15.901-1ubuntu2.2_i386.deb address?
<ikonia> asus1025c: it's a software package
<savr> I can for example log in to the guest account and have no problems with gedit
<Dr_Willis> snapdata:  you could image your linux install to a file. and use it as a vbox hard drive image ;) so you can still run it.
<savr> at the same time I have a problem on my account
<ikonia> asus1025c: it allows you to use / make the most of the Interl Video card in your machine
<savr> and loading all the same plugins in the guest account
<azertyui> is there any tool to check on command line the disk micro space before deframenting a disk ?
<raptor> hi
<snapdata> recon_tv: I'd prefer to not buy it at all, sorry if you have a moral objection to that. :\
<ActionParsnip> snapdata: then backup everything in your user's home folder(s) (which should be backuped up anyway). You can then restore the backup after install
<raptor> I have got a Inspiron 6000 dell laptop
<asus1025c> ikonia, your answer is not detailed enough . My question is very clear, is it not?
<raptor> with 1.6ghz and 2gb
<recon_tv> snapdata: it's not moral, it just the easy way.
<ikonia> asus1025c: no, hence why I asked you for more detail 3 times
<ActionParsnip> raptor: ease up on the ENTER key dude
<snapdata> Dr_Willis: that's true.
<raptor> can I run the latest ubuntu
<raptor> oh sorry
<Dr_Willis> raptor:  ive ran on lesser systems.
<azertyui> ok patience
<snapdata> ActionParsnip: I think that's what I'm going to do.
<raptor> will it be smooth ?
<snapdata> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis: Thank you very much to the both of you. :) You've been very helpful. We're lucky to have people like you around here. :)
<Dr_Willis> raptor:  it runs fine on my netbook with less stats.
<ActionParsnip> snapdata: we try
<raptor> it is 7 years old systm
<ActionParsnip> raptor: I run Ubuntu on much less than that, you'll be fine
<raptor> also I will be using it from a USB
<firas> how to enable oem mode in ubiquity???
<ActionParsnip> raptor: that's fine :), I suggest you install preload to help speed things up
<raptor> preload ?
<raptor> Currently I have linx mint 10 or something on usb
<ActionParsnip> firas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/OEM
<ActionParsnip> raptor: yes it's a package, install it and it'll help a little
<snapdata> ActionParsnip: So to clarify, I won't have any issues just replacing /usr with my backed up /usr after reinstalling?
<ActionParsnip> snapdata: you shouldn't need to backup /usr   you may need to backup /etc but definately backup all of $HOME
<snapdata> ActionParsnip: alrighty, thank you very much!
<raptor> how do you install a package in ubuntu ?
<LjL> !software > raptor
<ubottu> raptor, please see my private message
<chaotix> ActionParsnip, found a package called usb-imaewriter, i think its stock with 12.04(?), im on lucid, i just started the download of usb-imagewritert so "fingers crossed"
<ActionParsnip> raptor: mint isn't supported here
<firas> ActionParsnip: this page says nothing about HOWTO
<chaotix> nope
<raptor> yes I mentioned bcz I'm using it currently and want to swtich back to Ubuntu (did used a earlier version 7 or 8 I don't remember
<LjL> firas: there is this, but it seems pretty old :( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<nydel> how to display only hidden files in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> raptor: the requirements are pretty similar, you'll be ok
<nydel> ls ".*" doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> nydel:  try the -a option
<Mikey^> nydel: ls -a
<nydel> that shows hidden & non-hidden
<firas> LjL: Ok , but how to add this grub entry?
<nydel> i need only hidden
<nydel> LjL: hi there!
<Dr_Willis> nydel:  so use -a .* ?
<recon_tv> nydel , use grep to filter the output
<Mikey^> nydel: ls -a | grep ^.
<LjL> firas: which grub entry?
<Shanth> how to keep xrandr resolution changes permanent.. i'm new to ubuntu  plz someone  tell me easy way...
<LjL> nydel, hi
<firas> LjL: in the first screenshot
<LjL> firas: that's not GRUB, that's the CD bootloader. it should be there by default, if you use the "text install" (which i guess means the Alternate) CD... at least if you use the version the docs mention, which is an older version of Ubuntu.
<chaotix> can someone help me to creare a bootable windows usb from ubuntu 10.04?  i have been trying all night, any help would be much appreciado  :)
<nydel> Mikey^: doesn't quite work
<Dr_Willis> chaotix:  #windows may be able to help better with that.
<Dr_Willis> chaotix:  as far as i recall. you can dd the windows 7 iso image to usb and it should work.
<nydel> Mikey^: i get the whoel list, all "." colored & every first letter of a non-hidden colored.
<firas> Ljl: I mean, if u want to make ur own distro, how to add this option to ubiquity? not how to install in oem
<ActionParsnip> nydel: la | grep '^\.'
<hwilde> help with video card EVGA 520
<ActionParsnip> nydel: you need to escape the .
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: an nvidia?
<hwilde> yuh
<hwilde> boots up says fail, low graphics mode
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Shanth> screen resolution problem .. hlp plz
<hwilde> if I try to run nvidia-settings it says i'm not using nvidia and to run nvidia-xconfig
<nydel> ActionParsnip: thank you, i feel dumb for not figuring that on my own
<hwilde> if I run nvidia-xconfig it doesn't seem to do shit
<ActionParsnip> nydel: it's ok (got LPIA book which  has a bit on regex ;))
<LjL> firas: oh, no idea
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, karmic koala
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: karmic is EOL dude
<nydel> ActionParsnip: you rock, i appreciate it.
<hwilde> so
<ActionParsnip> nydel: np man
<firas> LjL: ok, thnx anyway
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: its not supported here or anywhere else
<Shanth> is it necessary to install nvidia
<hwilde> ok pretend I said some other version
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: its not supported
<hwilde> how do you figure out which nvidia module to install
<hwilde> nvidia-glx 173, 180, 185, 96...
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: you won't be able to install anything as the repos are all disabled
<Shanth> how to reinstall nvidia
<Saw> hi guys, I have a a question about packages. I can see ubuntu got packages specifically for it. What are these? why should I install them and not the "offical" ones? can I install the offical ones anyway?
<hwilde> Saw, specifically for what
 * blingbling removed the ubuntu software center
<hwilde> how does one tell which nvidia module is necessary for EVGA 520
<Saw> hwilde - for ubuntu. for example, g++. ubuntu (lucid) got g++ 4.4.3. at GCC website, you can find 4.7. any reason I should use and not the other?
<Dr_Willis> Saw:  use whats in the repos.
<ActionParsnip> Saw: the packages in the repos are the official ones for Ubuntu, you may add 3rd party sources called PPAs and get newer or different software but there are no guaruntees of safety or functionality
<Dr_Willis> Saw:  unless you have some specific needs for newer versions, then theres Unsupported PPA's out for most things.
<hwilde> how does one tell which nvidia module is necessary for EVGA 520
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: if you upgrade or clean install to Lucid, you will be supported
<Saw> what is PPA? (i'm assuming something with package, but still)
<jondot_> in 12.04, how can i set the font size in Terminal to be a fraction? i.e. 10.6 ? it was possible in 11.04
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, dude that is a generic question
<hwilde> when I upgrade or install I will have the same question
<ActionParsnip> Saw: its a 3rd party source, managed by some guy giving an extra source for packages
<hwilde> how do you tell which nvidia module is necessary for the EVGA 520 graphics card
<vits> hi guys, i have one question.how to download the deb packages using apt command
<Saw> ActionParsnip I ment the initials, I did read what you wrote :} I have to say though it sounds a bit weird. Is there any particular reason g++ (in our example) wouldn't work on ubuntu, but work on other distributions?
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: your chip is newish so you will need the 295 driver, this will not be installable as there are no sources for packages
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Saw
<ubottu> Saw: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hwilde> vits, --download-only
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, how did u figure out it is the 295 driver
<ActionParsnip> vits: sudo apt-get --reinstall -d install packagename
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: its a newish chip so the latest will be fine. My 6150LE works with the 295 too
<Saw> you're saying if I use packages from ubuntu, and I have a problem with it, I'll get ubuntu support for it?
<hwilde> no you will be told to upgrade :-D
<LjL> Saw, it's still all voluntary support so you don't really have a guarantee of any kind unless you actually sign up for paid support from Canonical
<ufrgs> Hello guys!
<ActionParsnip> Saw: you will get support here for the packages from the official repos
<ActionParsnip> Saw: as long as your release isn't EOL, you'll get support
<ufrgs> Does anybody knows which font does Firefox uses at its source code view pages?
<Saw> hwilde - why? lucid got LTS, it's still supported, isn't it? :P
<hwilde> don't mind me i'm just mad at my graphics card.
<Saw> ActionParsnip - EOL? and won't I get support from the offical repos if I use PPA as well?
<ActionParsnip> Saw: indeed. Lucid is EOL in April 2014
<ActionParsnip> Saw: EOL = end of life = not supoprted
<Saw> ActionParsnip - 2015 for server :P
<ActionParsnip> Saw: we cannot support PPAs here but the official packages, we can
<Saw> (2013 for desktop iric btw)
<Saw> ActionParsnip - cool, got it :} thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Saw: yeah copied the wrong date
<gizero> Hi. Which printer manufacturer would you recommend for good linux support for colour printers? Preferably multi functional devices.
<hwilde> our multi kyocera taskalfa works fine
<Dr_Willis> gizero:  id have to say HP or Brother. but id reserach anything befor you buy.
<Dr_Willis> gizero:  the more complex the gizmo the more likely some parts of it wont work
<m477> is it normal that ctrl+r sometimes brakes?
<gilmo> no problems with HP for me
<Dr_Willis> m477:  breaks what?
<ufrgs> Impressive how good is Ubuntu getting!
<m477> Dr_Willis: stops working
<chaotix> hi, i am trying to make a bootable usb drive of a windows ISO and i am in Ubuntu 10.04...  unetbootin, tuxboot, and usb-startupdisk-creator are  no go...  dows anyone know how i can do this?
<compdoc> it is good
<m477> Dr_Willis: in way that doesnt respond for any key
<Dr_Willis> m477:  what when/where/who breaks?
<m477> and u have to kill it
<m477> ctrl+r, I dont know how it is called
<ufrgs> For the first time I could really fell why someone would still using Windows question myself.
<m477> in bash
<Dr_Willis> m477:  you mean the flow control feature? ctrl-q/ctrl-r ?
<gilmo> ufrgs: Diablo 3 :P
<m477> Dr_Willis: indeed
<ufrgs> gilmo, lol
<Taneb> Is there a way to hide the unity thing on the left when running a full screen program?
<compdoc> Taneb, there is a setting to have it auto hide
<Sidewinder> chaotix, I don't have your answer, sorry. Have you asked in #windows?
<Taneb> compdoc, thanks
<ActionParsnip> chaotix: tried a different USB device? I assume you used the same storage each time...
<gilmo> chaotix have you tried 'dd' ?
<Sidewinder> chaotix, Or, you could always call Microsoft's support phone number. Personally, you paid for a product, I think you're entitled to support.
<chaotix> gilmo, im not sure if i did it correctly, i have never done itr before...  do you have a link with a 'dd' tutorial?
<chaotix> Sidewinder, i bought the laptop at a pawn shop used...  theyre pricks
<chaotix> i doubt they will help
<chaotix> dell miht help though
<Sidewinder> I hope it was cheap. ;-)
<chaotix> it was $40
<chaotix> and well worth it
<gilmo> chaotix: ehm, not really. 'man dd' should help you. if= and of= should be the options you are looking for
<bertieb> Hey all, is there an issue with the repos at the moment? ppa.launchpad.net, archive/security.ubuntu.com etc are timing out here across 2 ISPs
<chaotix> for the linux use i got out of it it was worth the 40
<chaotix> :)
<chaotix> thanks ill check it out
<chris|> chaotix, when installing windows you need to also consider the cost of brain damage
<ActionParsnip> chaotix: could install using CD
<chaotix> i guess it could be the usb drive too...  but i duno because i only have one drive that is big enough for winDOWN...  the rest are 2gb
<chaotix> and i have no cd's
<chaotix> lol
<Sidewinder> bertieb, I don't know about everyone else but for years now, I have found launchpad pages always seem to take forever to load. You're mileage may vary, though. :)
<ActionParsnip> chaotix: CDs are cheap dude
<chaotix> i guess i could try to burn a gparted live usb, since thats kinda fast...  and see if it woorks
<chaotix> ok
<bertieb> Sidewinder: cheers, it's causing apt to fail at an inconvenient time though! (Is there a convenient time for apt-get to fail?)
<lordbah> I told Ubuntu Software Center to install libapache2-mod-mono and it's hung partway through. dkpg.log last line is "status half-configured mono-apache-server4 2.10-1build1". Suggestions? This is on 12.04.
<killer> hi guys...how to play cd or dvd in ubuntu
<Sidewinder> chaotix, I seem to remember that gparted used to provide a "Gparted Boot Disk", but I forget where I found it..
<chaotix> ok so im onna try a few things...  love you all for trying, and for the ideas..  i may be back...  pray that i am not back
<ardian> how can I install gnome classic in Xubuntu ?
<chaotix> Sidewinder, i have a gparted live usb
<Sidewinder> Good luck!
<chaotix> and the iso on my desktop
<chaotix> ok
<chaotix> fingers crossed that i wont be back
<Sidewinder> Wish I had some money on my desktop. :)
<Zally666> my apt-get update is broken
<chaotix> i refuse to sleep till i get this done, :) ...  so lets hope it works
<lelamal> !details | killer
<ubottu> killer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chaotix> i have 3 things to try
<chaotix> bye guys
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | killer
<ubottu> killer: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> Zally666:  the apt servers seem real slow right now - not sure whats going on
<tailf> so i am about to back up some files using rsync. does anyone recommend any arguments besides -r (recursive, to include everything in a directory)?
<compdoc> tailf, Ive never had to use -r
<tailf> compdoc: so you only ever rsync single files?
<jm> I use -a which includes -r I think
<yeats> tailf: cp/scp suffice for single files
<compdoc> tailf, not at all - it just copies all files and folders in the path
<compdoc> one of my commands:   rsync -avnX --ignore-existing --progress  --del   source    target
<yeats> tailf: I tend to do 'rsync -av <source> <dest>'
<jm> no -z?
<nydel> ActionParsnip: to list all files that are not directories?
<nydel> anyone, how do i list all files that are not directories
<compdoc> there is a -r, but Ive never had to use it - strange, huh?
<sddsds> canonical fuck
<Sidewinder> There's so many 'cli fanatics, around here. :)
<IdleOne> !language | sddsds
<ubottu> sddsds: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<recon_tv> sddsds: are you sure the servers are down, I'd be surprised, been using them all day
<tailf> sidewinter: my username works well to disguise the fact i am still a linux amateur :D
<bastidrazor> Sidewinder: reading comprehension makes cli easy. manpages tell all.
<iceroot> sddsds: which ubuntu-version?
<sddsds> servers updates precise pangolin goes broken
<sddsds> i cannot update
<sddsds> fuck canonical
<Sidewinder> bastidrazor, That presupposes that one can read..
<iceroot> :)
<Sidewinder> Heh,.
<iceroot> always to much patient ...
<zastaph> my .bash_profile is not executed when I open Terminal in Ubuntu
<samba35> how to check all installed packages and their time stamp
<Shanth> how to fix this in ubuntu software center " Waiting for apt-get to exit "
<bastidrazor> zastaph: there is no .bash_profile in your home unless you've created it. in that case you need to have it sourced from .bashrc or .profile
<zastaph> bastidrazor, seems .bashrc is sourced from .profile, but it's not run either
<recon_tv> sddsds: with an attitude like that and the lack of info I doth anyone will help
<bastidrazor> zastaph: are you running bash?
<zastaph> bastidrazor, i don't know, how do I find out?
<gilmo> zastaph, try with 'grep -i YOUR_USERNAME /etc/passwd'
<gilmo> the end of the line will tell you
<sk1special_> how come everytime i open the channel list my proccesor usage jumps to 100 percent and cant type anything anymore? the screen does not freeze i can move windows around etc..just no typing/scrolling/clicking menus
<zastaph> gilmo, yes it says /bin/bash
<raven> id like to do a visualization of an audio file in a video - is there any way to use visualization plugins of audio players non-linear to generate a video containing levels/spectrums?
<savr> do women use ubuntu?
<savr> :P
<sk1special_> raven: couldnt you just play the audio file with visualization full screened / using video screen capture and edit that into your video?
<raven> sk1special_ would be nice to do it non linear because theese audio files are about 2-3 hours
<tailf> savr: what exactly are these "women" you speak of?
<sk1special_> ah..apparently im retarded. what do you mean non linear?
<savr> who knows lol
<isabel> hi, i have trouble connecting Canon LBP 3100 printer to Ubuntu 12.04, can anyone help?
<jonasthomas-> I'm trying to get chatzilla to beep... so far no joy... just installed beep on 10.03 and it seems I can get that do to anything.... Speakers on my toshiba laptop seem fine.
<cacad> Hi
<cacad> damn
<sk1special_> like you dont want it to play the whole file in a row? youd just cut out the times you want then yeah? using a vid editor?
<ActionParsnip> isabel: did you check the canon uk website for drivers?
<isabel> ActionParsnip: Yes, i downloaded the drivers and installed it, the printer is a usb printer
<ActionParsnip> isabel: when you power it up, does the system react?
<raven> id like to do a visualization of an audio file in a video - is there any way to use visualization plugins of audio players non-linear to generate a video containing levels/spectrums?
<isabel> ActionParsnip: not sure what you mean, but when i turn the printer on nothing happens in ubuntu
<solderblob> oi
<IdleOne> isabel: Did you add the printer via the Add printer tool in system settings?
<isabel> IdleOne: Yes
<ActionParsnip> isabel: ok then in the cog menu, there is a printer app you can use there
<isabel> ActionParsnip: ok
<isabel> ActionParsnip: i deleted the printers i added there, and when turning the printer on it reappears in the Printing app under the cog menu
<mafiaboy> hi guys.......can a virus affect system if it runs through wine?
<ActionParsnip> isabel: or you can use the cups web ui (old skool):  http://localhost:631
<ActionParsnip> mafiaboy: it will affect only the ~/.wine folder
<isabel> ActionParsnip: is that what you mean the system react?
<mafiaboy> ActionParsnip: it means my normal ubuntu apps will  run perfectly
<ActionParsnip> mafiaboy: yes, windows viruses won't affect Ubuntu
<isabel> ActionParsnip: Looks like it added itself in there, but when printing a test page it just states "Processing - Sending data to printer."
<bikegmb> Hi, I need some help to configure my ubuntu 12.04 to vpntunnel.se
<isabel> ActionParsnip: and nothing is printing, is there something i can check somewhere?
<galvao> bom dia
<ActionParsnip> isabel: remove the printer, then add it manually, specifying the driver
<zastaph> according to this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/32599/auto-running-bash-script-on-login .bashrc isn't run when starting Terminal from Unity .. i think that's my problem, but I'm not sure what the solution is
<isabel> ActionParsnip: ok, but there is only a japanese driver for my model not a uk one? can i use the japenese driver?
<galvao> to com um probleminha aqui. Quando coloco no gnome classic aparece junto o unity nao aparece o menu lacarte  e o ubuntu tweek nao edita o unitty. alguem pode me ajudar?
<solderblob> ubuntu repos seem laggy this morning
<solderblob> uber slow on apt-get update
<lelamal> !br | galvao
<ubottu> galvao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<solderblob> taking mings to update repos
<ActionParsnip> isabel: as long as the driver values are right, sure why not. Have you checked the openprinting database too
<solderblob> mings=minutes
<ActionParsnip> solderblob: try using apt-fast
<galvao> obrigado
<isabel> ActionParsnip: no, where wil i get that?
<solderblob> lulz
<ActionParsnip> isabel: its a website
<isabel> ActionParsnip: ok, i will google it
<solderblob> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<solderblob> !info
<delac> what parameters does udev rule pass to the (RUN+=) script?
<isabel> ActionParsnip: When selecting the driver it select by default this one "Canon LBP3100/LBP3108/LBP3150 CAPT (UK)" , my printer is a LBP 3100, so this one should work?
<IdleOne> it should
<raven> id like to do a visualization of an audio file in a video - is there any way to use visualization plugins of audio players non-linear to generate a video containing levels/spectrums?
<ActionParsnip> isabel: makes sense, could try the 3000 driver too
<isabel> ActionParsnip: IdleOne: when printing test page, its states "Processing - Sending data to printer." is there not a problem elsewhere? its connected via usb
<solderblob> Epson makes a wonderfully compatible printer, HP also ( I know this is not fixing the issue).
<ActionParsnip> HP make great Linux drivers via the HPLIP project
<solderblob> ^
<ActionParsnip> isabel: did you check the open printing foundation website?
<solderblob> stay away from dell, you never know what you are going to get...
<solderblob> (regarding printers)
<ActionParsnip> solderblob: probably a rebadged Canon
<isabel> Yes , in know, never had any problems with HP printers, unfortunately i am stuck with this cheap canon laser printer
<solderblob> I think mine was a rebadged Lexmark, but yep something like that..
<solderblob> isabel, totally understand..  Not trying to troll you.  wish I could help
<isabel> It just keep on stating "Processing - Sending data to printer."
<isabel> with the Canon LBP3000 CAPT ver.1.5 driver too
<Crypto_> anybody helping here?
<ActionParsnip> Crypto_: many
<isabel> when changing the driver in the printers properties must a restart something?
<Crypto_> I accidentally set grub to boot memtest by default
<solderblob> Canon LBP3000 CAPT is different than Canon LBP3000?
<solderblob> Crypto_, lulz
<ActionParsnip> Crypto_: then you will need to hold shift at boot and select the kernel
<Crypto_> cant
<solderblob> esc?
<Crypto_> it just boots to memtest even when I try
<solderblob> before boot, esc, no?
<ActionParsnip> Crypto_: then you will need to chroot using liveCD/USB and change the default there
<solderblob> ^is easy todo and good practice
<Crypto_> none of the keys to go to the kernel menu work
<Crypto_> I'll try the live cd
<IdleOne> isabel: have a look at this page http://www.unixmen.com/installation-canon-lbp2900-on-linux/ not sure if it will help but worth a try
<solderblob> Crypto_, did you try hitting esc key before it boots to memtest? to get into grub...
<Crypto_> tried a million times
<Crypto_> I saw the purple screen flash once a few times, but memtest just ends up booting anyways
<solderblob> IdleOne, Canon LBP3000 Printer, ubuntu 10.04.. http://ur1.ca/99q57 , she try that?
<isabel> IdleOne: thanks, i have went through the instructions on this page,but get stuck with same results
<IdleOne> isabel: sorry, wish i could be more help. I gave up on Canon a couple years back.
<solderblob> Crypto_, I would do as ActionParsnip said, boot to live cd and chroot the filesystem on the drive, then just edit grub.
<Crypto_> how do I chroot?
<raven> id like to do a visualization of an audio file in a video - is there any way to use visualization plugins of audio players non-linear to generate a video containing levels/spectrums?
<solderblob> lemme find a howto
<isabel> ActionParsnip: is there not naybe a issue with sub port?
<solderblob> Crypto_, basic idea http://ur1.ca/99q60 .  Just don't do anything but edit the file and reboot.  no sudo apt-get updates etc...
<raven> id like to do a visualization of an audio file in a video - is there any way to use visualization plugins of audio players non-linear to generate a video containing levels/spectrums?
<isabel> ActionParsnip: is there not maybe a issue with usb port?
<samba35> how to check which packages are recently installed or update ?
<solderblob> samba35, sudo apt-get install synaptic , imo
<solderblob> or
<solderblob> sudo dpkg -l
<samba35> ok
<solderblob> for a list of packages installed
<SolarisBoy> samba35: take a look at '/var/log/apt/term.log'
<solderblob> /var/log/dpkg.log too
<solderblob> Crypto_, I think you could  just boot to a live cd, mount the drive and find the grub config file, edit that way.  been a while since Ive needed to do that.
<boritek> hi there. On Precise my camera doesnt work after install (it seemingly worked during install where i can make a user photo!! and some more releases back it worked out of the box). How can I fix it?
<Crypto_> yeah
<Crypto_> I had actually already tried that but couldnt run update-grub... chrooting should fix that
<Crypto_> thanks
<solderblob> its still cool to chroot, kind of fun, that is how you change the password if you forget it.
<samba35> ok thanks
<solderblob> np
<c0deMaster> how to run applications in a sandbox?
<ActionParsnip> boritek: does it work in cheese?
<solderblob> c0deMaster, could you be more specific?
<solderblob> c0deMaster, you mean like http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/sandbox.8.html
<karol_> hello, I've run into a disturbing problem installing ubuntu.
<solderblob> karol_, just say it.
<raptor> hi what is the default username and passoword for ubuntu 12.04
<raptor> I just installed it on USB and it is asking me for a username and password
<karol_> The install runs "run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly"
<recon_tv> raptor, the one you entered :)
<karol_> and freezes
<boritek> ActionParsnip: no not in Cheese (all button and menu are greyed out) not in vlc, not in skype
<solderblob> ubuntu, no password, no?
<raptor> I just installed it on USb
<karol_> i mean it's still responsive, but i'm waiting like half an hour for it to run
<recon_tv> raptor: then there is no password i think
<c0deMaster> solderblob, if there is backdoor or malicious code somewhere but I don't know which files so I need to open or execute applications without infecting my system
<ActionParsnip> boritek: then run:  lsusb   and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<raptor> what about the username
<jiohdi> raptor, you have to supply the user name and password as you install
<solderblob> ah...
<ActionParsnip> boritek: make sure you are fully updated
<kimspindel> solderblob: i like your nick :)
<raptor> I did it with Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.9.7
<boritek> ActionParsnip: ok, I have updated today
<solderblob> [:
<jiohdi> raptor, as part of the install process, you give it the username and password
<jiohdi> otherwise it does not have one
<solderblob> ^
<raptor> It's a live USb
<OerHeks> raptor, Try 'ubuntu' with an empty password.
<recon_tv> raptor: no idea,  never needed one on a flash stick
<jiohdi> live has no password, only once you install
<karol_> anyone any clue how long can /etc/cron.hourly take to run?
<karol_> and why even run it during install?
<raptor> so should I try ubuntu without any password
<recon_tv> karol_: I would guess hourly
<solderblob> raptor, which screen are getting stuck on, here is a screen by screen howto http://ur1.ca/99q7g
<raptor> is there any irc client for andriod
<ActionParsnip> raptor: press CTRL+ALT+F1 on the login screen and run:  passwd ubuntu     then set a password and press CTRL+ALT+F7 and log in
<jiohdi> raptor why do you need a password?
<ActionParsnip> raptor: I use andchat
<raptor> http://static.howtoforge.com/images/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu_12.04_precise_pangolin/big/12.jpg
<solderblob> ActionParsnip, does andchat work with proxies?
<solderblob> lookin
<raptor> no username is written there
<solderblob> oh..really?
<Xeli> Hello, I've just gotten a new soundcard, which outputs sounds just however I cannot adjust the volume anywhere but alsamixer
<solderblob> raptor, this is the live cd?
<Xeli> and even there the master volume only adjusts the volume marginally
<Xeli> any tips?
<ActionParsnip> solderblob: no idea, i don't use a proxy
<solderblob> ActionParsnip, thx
<karol_> i finish all steps of configuration and then i just wait for the system to install
<solderblob> how did you make the usb? raptor ?
<raptor> yes I downloaded this file ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<solderblob> k
<karol_> after fetching tsome packages from the internet
<raptor> using Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.9.7
<jiohdi> raptor, you can install it back onto the usb stick and it will then have an actual password
<solderblob> ^
<karol_> the installer runs "run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly"
<solderblob> raptor, you using window$ to make the cd, or linux?
<karol_> and freezes
<raptor> windows 7
<solderblob> try lili usb creator
<solderblob> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<solderblob> without persistence
<ActionParsnip> raptor: have you used the same USB device each time?
<raptor> Universal was mentioned on ubuntu help
<solderblob> mm, Ive only had luck with lili on windows, just my advice...
<raptor> I have used universal with ther  distro as well such as fedora, linux mint etx
<jiohdi> unetbootin works more than 50% of the time
<solderblob> ^I use that on windows
<solderblob> I mean, I use that on LInux*
<solderblob> unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> I always use unetbootin, works great
<nischay> Hi ! Guys :)
<solderblob> ohai
<solderblob> so, are the ops in here Canonical or community, just curious...
<chu> Community.
<ActionParsnip> solderblob: there are ops who keep order
<solderblob> cool
<chu> (There are possibly a few Canonical). This is off-topic though, come join us in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk :)
<solderblob> cause /topic says Official Support.. made me wonder
<nischay> I need some help about ics ipmasq in ubuntu 12.04 and making IPMASQ permanent in ubuntu so i can share  my internet connection ppp0 with my eth0 network here is want i done but not successful http://paste.ubuntu.com/995851/
<solderblob> chu, k
<Crypto_> im getting dome errors running commands after doing chroot
<Crypto_> some*
<zastaph> is it not possible to have Terminal launched via Unity load .bashrc or .bash_profile or .profile? neither are loaded for me
<zastaph> because my alias isn't loaded
<solderblob> what errors?
<anos> how to add a directory shortcut to 12.04 side panel??????????
<zykotick9> zastaph: if you type "alias" is anything listed?
<zastaph> zykotick, duh yes.. it seems i have an error in my .bashrc somewhere
<Crypto_> http://pastebin.com/xaBUCA8F
<solderblob> anos, ln -s
<recon_tv> anos: dragging not work?
<nischay> Pls help me
<ActionParsnip> anos: the only way I know is to make a .desktop in /usr/share/applications/ to run the nautilus command with what you want. Or you can grab the file from omgubuntu which gives a nice right click menu and add what you desire
<ActionParsnip> zastaph: if you run: source ~/.bashrc    is it different?
<solderblob> Crypto_, what about vim? nano?
<solderblob> sudo nano grub
<solderblob> nano whatever
<recon_tv> anos, you could add a custom launcher , nautilus /my/desired/dir
<solderblob> /etc/default/grub I think, no?
<ActionParsnip> zastaph: I use this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/995855/
<solderblob> Crypto_, edit GRUB_DEFAULT=3
<solderblob> GRUB_DEFAULT=1
<ActionParsnip> zastaph: you can add to the file as you want to add more folders, in Quantal the bookmarks list makes that list up (dead handy)
<solderblob> or whatever it should be
<solderblob> Crypto_, then sudo update-grub
<solderblob> after you save
<Crypto_> done, thanks!
<solderblob> np
<zastaph> ActionParsnip, alias is the same.. but what puzzles me is that my #automatically do an ls after each cd... cd() {} function isn't active before I manually do source .bashrc
<zastaph> ActionParsnip, but my aliases are loaded properly even before i manually source
<zastaph> yes my .bashrc is loaded
<zastaph> but the function has to be sourced for it to be active
<ActionParsnip> zastaph: do you have a ~/.profile with an if statement in it?
<solderblob> quiet in here
<ActionParsnip> zastaph: like this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/995868/
<kayden_kross> Hi, i am getting lot of gtk errors like this
<kayden_kross> (gedit:6977): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.32.1/./gobject/gsignal.c:2455: signal `child-removed' is invalid for instance `0xd238d0'
<nischay> pls help about ICS NAT IPMASQ in ubuntu 12.04 i just want to share my share my internet ppp0 with my eth0 networkhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/995851/
<kayden_kross> i am using ubuntu with latest update
<solderblob> I have gnome-panel installed.  To login, I chose Classic at login.  IF I install gnome-shell, will that affect my gnome-panel settings?
<zastaph> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> kayden_kross: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc; uname -a
<solderblob> kayden_kross, you get those errors when?
<kayden_kross> everytime i run some software
<kayden_kross> like gedit
<kayden_kross> from terminal
<kayden_kross> of software-center
<kayden_kross> *or
<solderblob> does the program start?
<solderblob> or fail?
<kayden_kross> yes it starts but
<ActionParsnip> kayden_kross: can you run my command, please, what is output?
<kayden_kross> with wierd colors
<kayden_kross> oneiric
<kayden_kross> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 20:45:39 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kayden_kross> here is the output of your command ^^^^
<ActionParsnip> kayden_kross: if you make a new user and run the same, is it the same?
<kayden_kross> how to make a new user
<kayden_kross> you mean new account
<israel__> kayden_kross: useradd
<israel__> useradd name
<solderblob> or adduser
<solderblob> or, there is a gui tool, i would use that
<sk1special> hey i just need to know the default number that = clicking the scroll wheel on a mouse. id assume its 3?  ( i know lame q sorry )
<kayden_kross> i installed gimp
<kayden_kross> before that it was working fine
<solderblob> kayden_kross, there is a gui tool to add users, Im not sure where it is in 12.04
<solderblob> you could use adduser though
<szerzetes> hi! I have a RTK DVB-T tuner, but i coudn't use :$
<solderblob> adduser newuser
<solderblob> sudo
<szerzetes> can somebody help me?
<solderblob> szerzetes, did you install tvtime?
<israel__> users-admin
<szerzetes> what is tvtime?
<recon_tv> szerzetes:  what tuner software are you using
<solderblob> israel__, not in 12.04
<Un_Bagels> HELP! I ran the latest updates, and now my Displays option won't let me set a resolution beyond 1024
<solderblob> szerzetes, a tv player
<szerzetes> I try to vlc, but i don't find my device
<solderblob> sudo apt-get install tvtime
<ActionParsnip> Un_Bagels: what video chip do you use?
<Un_Bagels> I think it's a GeForce
<solderblob> or, apt-cache search tvtime
<szerzetes> I'm try it
<Un_Bagels> ActionParsnip, ^
<solderblob> szerzetes, do you see it in lspci?
<solderblob> $ lspci
<szerzetes> in lsusb
<israel__> solderblob: ok didn't know
<szerzetes> it's an usb device
<solderblob> israel__, me neither
<kayden_kross> how to change user
<solderblob> szerzetes, will be honest with you, usbtv tuners are a pain on linux.  haz you got it to work before on linux?
<solderblob> kayden_kross, log out, log back in
<solderblob> I would I mean
<solderblob> kayden_kross, but technically, su username
<szerzetes> don't know, is an noname tuner, i get a cd, with windows base resording program
<alfatau> hello, i just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my notebook. Because my name is made of 3 words, it can't be entirely displayed on login screen. is there a way to "enlarge" the user selector width to be able to display my entire name?
<solderblob> szerzetes, what does lspci say about it?
<solderblob> can you paste...
<nischay> pls help me about IPMASQ and NAT in ubuntu 12.04 just want to share my internet ppp0 with my eth0 network i do my best but find no luck i want a permanent solution that servive after reboot http://paste.ubuntu.com/995851/
<Zentaur> hi everybody
<solderblob> ohai
<delac> nonblocking way to get state of wwan (3G connection) for use in bash script?
<kgenozuke> สวัสดีครับ
<kgenozuke> ใครเป็นคนไทยบ้าง ?
<solderblob> shalom
<Zentaur> i'm installing 12.04 right now in a raid1
<Un_Bagels> ActionParsnip, GeForce.  but i would have to open my case, i forget what version no
<karthick87> I am going to install ubuntu 12.04 in all the new systems in my office. can some suggest me some good partition schema? Its 2GB RAM & 250 GB HDD..
<solderblob> Karmaon, dualboot?
<kayden_kross> soderblob: it says no protocol specified
<solderblob> kayden_kross, did you logout and login?
<Zentaur> when i get to the partitioning screen in the 12.04 installation i think it's quite strange
<szerzetes> lspci say lot of things, but tuner not
<kayden_kross> i used su
<solderblob> Zentaur, dual boot?
<Zentaur> it recognizes two disks
<Zentaur> yesit's dual boot too
<solderblob> kayden_kross, I think you need to logout, I dont think you can launch gui apps when you su, not sure though
<nischay> hello pls help me :((
<kayden_kross> ok
<szerzetes> ops.... i installed tvtime, and w_scan can scan chanels
<Zentaur> could anybody help me with the installation?
<tailf> anyone know why a command such as "xrandr --output HDMI3 --primary" would execute in a terminal but not work if run in crontab?
<ikonia> Zentaur: what's the issue ?
<solderblob> Zentaur, there is a little slider thing that shows you windows on the left and ubuntu on the right, you can adjust that, 250 gb is fine
<ikonia> tailf: crontab does not have your environment setup
<ikonia> tailf: eg: when you run it's managing YOUR enviornment, when crontab does it, it's no-ones
<solderblob> Zentaur, you can also do this http://ur1.ca/99qm3
<solderblob> the slider is easier
<solderblob> imo
<tailf> ikonia: ah, ok. does that mean i should somehow set up an environment with crontab?
<Zentaur> ikonia:  i have two disks as raid1
<ikonia> tailf: not really, why are you trying to run that as cron
<karthick87> I am going to install ubuntu 12.04 in all the new systems in my office. can some suggest me some good partition schema? Its 2GB RAM & 250 GB HDD..
<sasa_vu> has anyone trouble with Synaptic and download speed today? Very very slow...
<szerzetes> solderblob, which program do you use to watch tuner?
<solderblob> Zentaur, a video howto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek2pdr4nGbc
<Un_Bagels> HELP! I ran the latest updates, and now my Displays option won't let me set a resolution beyond 1024
<ikonia> Zentaur: so what's the problem
<solderblob> szerzetes, tvtime, which is why I suggested it
<ikonia> karthick87: partition schema is personal to you
<tailf> ikonia: i just want my right monitor to be set as the primary but on reboot my computer always sets the left one. thus i wanted to run that with @reboot in crontab so i could have the right monitor as primary without having to run a command manually each time
<solderblob> Kartagis, the ram is fine
<ikonia> tailf: can you not hardcode this into the xorg.conf ?
<szerzetes> I see, thax! :)
<Zentaur> the problem is that the partitioning screen shows the partitions twice
<ikonia> Zentaur: what type of raid is it
<Zentaur> raid 1
<ikonia> solderblob: can you stop dishing out random advice to people and actually try to listen to the problems
<tailf> ikonia: i guess i could give that a go. i wasn't really sure on the most efficient solution
<ikonia> Zentaur: is it hardware/software/fakeraid ?
<solderblob> ikonia, piss off, I am listen, thank you
<ikonia> tailf: if it was my machine, that' show I'd do it, hardcode my displsy settings
<solderblob> ikonia, is right, its a personal choice, chose how much you want for linux and it will do the partition stuff for you with the space you give it.
<ikonia> solderblob: drop the language/attitude
<Zentaur> hardware (as i always made) :)
<solderblob> ikonia, drop the advice than,
<paissad> hello guys,i would like to know whether or not it is possible to automate the installation of "phpmyadmin" for example by doing something like this   "apt-get install phpmyadmin -y" | cat <<"eof" "yes eof"  something like that
<solderblob> dishing, psh
<ikonia> solderblob: it wasn't advice - I'm telling you to do it
<solderblob> Im sayin no
<ikonia> Zentaur: is it hardware on a motherboard, or a seperate command
<paissad> i have to write the command into a script, so i don't want to do manual stuffs
<Dr_Willis> paissad:  why do you need the eof stuff?
<israel__> paissad: you can do it with a script
<karthick87> ikonia: For a good working system.. 1GB boot, 2GB Swap & Remaining root / .. is this ok ?
<paissad> israel__: ok,  would you like to give me the command if ever you know it, please :
<ikonia> karthick87: 1gb boot is waayyy too big,
<ikonia> karthick87: I've never run a /boot larger than 200mb
<Zentaur> it is hardware motherboard
<JuggaloXX> hello, would any one be able to point me in the right direction to get usb 3.0 working on 12.04 LTS. everything works but my usb 3.0. i can see the hub in lsusb but ti does not detect anything plugged into it.
<ikonia> Zentaur: ok, so that's most likley not hardware raid but a technology called "fake raid"
<Dr_Willis> i got a /boot/ thats several gb.. but thats because its holding several ISO files of other disrtos for testing. ;)
<zykotick9> karthick87: barring RAID or other special filesystem requirements, why have a separate /boot at all?
<Dr_Willis> JuggaloXX:  for my system - usb3 works fine. ;()
<ikonia> Zentaur: do you have any other OS on this machine at this time ?
<ikonia> Zentaur: eg: do you have windows installed using raid1
<Zentaur> yes i have dual boot with win
<kayden_kross> (gedit:2066): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.32.1/./gobject/gsignal.c:2455: signal `child-removed' is invalid for instance `0xf258c0'
<ikonia> Zentaur: this could be a problem I'm sorry to say
<JuggaloXX> Dr_Willis, i realize they work for some but not others. i have a new Elietebook 8560p here, now reading the reviews usb 3.0 was reported to work fine on 11.10. so i assumed 12.04 LTS would work
<ikonia> Zentaur: fake raid on Linux is a very poor supported technology
<kayden_kross> Hi i am getting this error
<kayden_kross> (gedit:2066): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.32.1/./gobject/gsignal.c:2455: signal `child-removed' is invalid for instance `0xf258c0'
<ikonia> Zentaur: a lot of the fake raid controllers just don't work
<ikonia> karthick87: what areyou trying to do ?
<Zentaur> it was no problem with suse or ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> Zentaur: that's interesting, so you've had it working wiht 11.10, that's a good sign
<kayden_kross> also this
<kayden_kross> (gedit:2066): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: nautilus.css:56:22: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.
<Un_Bagels> HELP is there any way to just roll back my latest update? My NVidia driver broke, and now my monitor is all out of whack, can't change the resolution.  Have Pastebin if you can help
<Un_Bagels> I have a pastebin
<karthick87> ikonia: How about swap ?
<kayden_kross> Can somebody help
<kayden_kross> ?
<kayden_kross> ?
<ikonia> karthick87: are you planning to hibernate
<Un_Bagels> ActionParsnip, you still there?  I have a pastebin
<Zentaur> don't worry i'll reinstall 11.10 just to see how th partitionin screen looked like
<JuggaloXX> i see that it sees it as a usb 3 device in dmesg. [  512.267575] usb 4-1: new SuperSpeed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd
<karthick87> ikonia: no
<Dr_Willis> JuggaloXX:  there was some big kernel changes between the 2.
<JuggaloXX> however i cannot find it to mount it. the same drive and ports work on windows
<ikonia> karthick87: just use the same size as your ram
<kayden_kross> (gedit:2066): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:1854:24: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.
<nischay> help me pls :(
<JuggaloXX> Dr_Willis, yeah im beginning to think its a kernel issue. ive tried a few upstream ones, they dont seem to help me. but do help others.
<Dr_Willis> kayden_kross:  warnings are normally not fatle.
<Dr_Willis> fatele.. err.. deadly. ;)
<kayden_kross> Dr_Willis: the colours that i get are wierd
<kayden_kross> pale yellow on white
<Dr_Willis> kayden_kross:  colors of what?
<kayden_kross> colour of gedit font
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. even the ppa's seem slow today.
<kayden_kross> there are a lot of errors like this
<kayden_kross> let me paste them on pastebin
<Karmaon> no
<nyuszika7h> Hi, I heard the new Xorg breaks audible beep (PC speaker). Is there any way to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> warnings are not really errors.. but id say make a new user. see if they have the same issue kayden_kross
<kayden_kross> i made a new user as told by solderblob
<kayden_kross> but still i get the same errors
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  the system/pcspkr  beeping has been disabled by default i thought in ubuntu and X for several releaes.. - i do recall someone in here the other day fighting to turn OFF the system bell.
<kayden_kross> please see this
<maxo> Hi, when I try to ssh to another machine, I get: "Too many identities in authentication reply: 3080"  . I've googled the error but literally can't find anything about it other than references to it in the openssh code. Does anyone know what this error means?
<kayden_kross> http://pastebin.com/2JwNWkAb
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  You may want to check askubuntu.com to see if anyone has some postings on the topic. Personally i always disable that beeping.
<nyuszika7h> Ok
<kayden_kross> Dr_Willis : please have a look at this
<kayden_kross> http://pastebin.com/2JwNWkAb
<Dr_Willis> kayden_kross:  theme parseing errros.. id say try a new theme.
<kayden_kross> how?
<nyuszika7h> I found the solution, I think
<Dr_Willis> select a differnt theme using myunity or whatever config tools you want.
<kayden_kross> ok
<kayden_kross> and thanks for your time Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> wowsers - downloading from a ppa at --> 5,303 B/s
<nischay> Dr_Willis pls help me
<Dr_Willis> nischay:  not noticed you state a problem.. but im also babysitting...
<nischay> just trying to find someone to help me it is long wating time here channel is so busy
<nyuszika7h> `sudo modprobe pcspkr' didn't work
<nyuszika7h> Nor did `xset b on'
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  i was thinking ther ewas some differnt *pcspkr* module out there also. it was mentioned yesterday. you could check the logs.
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  also test if beeping works from the console - so X is not messing with it.
<nischay> Need some help about NAT MASQ implemenatioin in 12.04 so i can share my ppp0 to my eth0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/995890/
<Dr_Willis> nischay:  last i messed with that was by following the Ip-masquerading howto.. like 7+ yrs ago.
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Dr_Willis> is all i know on the topic these days.
<Dr_Willis> ive heard some of the firewalling gui tools can enable it with just a few clicks.
<Un_Bagels> XRANDR can't find my display.  I have a VGA monitor attached to an NVidia GeForce max output 1600x900.  It worked yesterday, but an update broke it.  PLEASE HELP :(
<zykotick9> nyuszika7h: verify that Beep isn't mutted or turned down in "alsamixer" as well.
<raptor_> hi
<raptor_> I tried the LinuxLive USB Creator 2.8.12 it only lengthed  the bootup but still I'm stuck at login screen
<Dr_Willis> raptor_:  it only did what?
<raptor_> increased the bootup time
<raptor_> it is asking for a username and passowrd which I haven't set
<zykotick9> raptor_: if it's livemedia try "ubuntu" with no password.  if it's after an install - username and password is one of the questions.
<raptor_> I did try that
<ZaNeIuM> if you have someone use putty to enter your box, is there a way to see what they are doing?
<Dr_Willis> only time ive seen the live cd ask for a name/pass - was when it was a bad burn
<gccster> guys
<Dr_Willis> ZaNeIuM:  they are 'ssh'ing into your box. there are shells out you can use to monitor/share with them in real time.  or they could use screen. if they want you to help
<ZaNeIuM> Dr_Willis: list a first degree
<Dr_Willis> hmm?
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: i've experinced it personally on several occasions (older versions of ubuntu obviously) - it's almost felt random... when it happens i mean.
<Un_Bagels> XRANDR can't find my display.  I have a VGA monitor attached to an NVidia GeForce max output 1600x900.  It worked yesterday, but an update broke it.  PLEASE HELP :(
<gccster> guys i just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop intel i5 with nvidia gforce 540M the problem is that the fan cpu speed is always very high and this is not normal can anybody help?
<ZaNeIuM> Dr_Willis how would it be done, would you mind trying it?
<Dr_Willis> gccster:  theres some known power saveing issues with some devices/chipsets. Id say check the forums and askubuntu.com for your exact make/model laptop. and they Might have some work arounds and tweaks.
<raptor_> @<Dr_Willis> can you suggest anything else bcz ubuntu as username is not working
<Dr_Willis> ZaNeIuM:  just a quick google search shows --> http://serverfault.com/questions/12419/monitor-an-incoming-ssh-session-in-real-time
<Dr_Willis> raptor_:  you sure it booted the live cd and not your normal isntall?
<gccster> Dr_Willis, this is not a graphics card h/w acceleration problem?
<satop1> are the apt-get update servers down ?
<zykotick9> gccster: (not specific to your issue) if you have lm-sensors installed, from a terminal does "sensors" return a value for CPU FAN Speed in RPM?
<Dr_Willis> gccster:  the last few releases of ubuntu (and the kernels) have had some known power issues with laptops.
<Dr_Willis> satop1:  theya re real slow here.. not sure what the deal is.
<ActionParsnip> gccster: does the i5 have the inbuilt intel GPU thing?
<Angtagapagligt> Hey there... just installed Ask Ubuntu Lens. Got Ubuntu 11.10. But it doesn't seem to work... If I type ask ubuntu in my dash search bar there is just nothing :)
<gccster> ActionParsnip, all i know is that it has nvidia gforce gt 540M
<raptor_> yes with LinuxLive USB Creator 2.8.12 gave me these options 1. Run in persistent mode 2 Live mode 3 Install to disk 4. check ram or something like that etc
<Dr_Willis> Angtagapagligt:  i click the 'ask ubuntu' button at the bottom of the   dash thing here.
<raptor_> I selected the peresisent mode
<Angtagapagligt> Dr_Willis: There is none :/
<Dr_Willis> Angtagapagligt:  no idea then. Im on 12.04  here. the lens works very well
<Dr_Willis> Angtagapagligt:  you did log out/back in after installing the lense?
<Angtagapagligt> Dr_Willis: Nope
<Taddle> Anybody know the name of the module for php that allows you to send emails through scripts?
<gccster> zykotick9, i installed lm-sensors what do u want me to do
<Angtagapagligt> Dr_Willis: Can't try this yet... :)
<raptor_> should I try with live mode
<Angtagapagligt> Dr_Willis: Have to copy files^^
<zykotick9> raptor_: i've never liked persistent usb installs, i've found doing a proper install to the usb (including grub to usb) a lot more useful - then persistant installs.
<zykotick9> gccster: in a terminal type "sensors"
<Dr_Willis> Angtagapagligt:  i recall a lot of the unity extra stuff requires you to log out/back in for them to start working
<raptor_> how do you do a grub to USB ?
<gccster> zykotick9, acpitz-virtual-0
<gccster> Adapter: Virtual device
<gccster> temp1:        +63.0°C  (crit = +99.0°C
<gccster> i think this is high already
<zykotick9> !paste | gccster
<ubottu> gccster: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Angtagapagligt> Dr_Willis: Ah okay... I'll try this in half an hour ... Many thanks!
<ActionParsnip> gccster: run:  sudo lshw -C display     does it say intel as well as nvidia?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: fyi, i think hybrid can also be revealed using "lspci -v | grep -i vga" (but test first ;)
<gccster> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/hu24JNeG
<Un_Bagels> gccster ActionParsnip et al, I think you guys are talking about the same problem I have?
<raptor_> let me try with live mode
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: gccster intel & nvidia ;)
<ActionParsnip> joy
<satop1> the servers are slow that might be the reason it fails
<ActionParsnip> that hybrid junk is always a pain in Linux
<zykotick9> gccster: could you pastebin "lscpi -v | grep -i vga" for me?
<Dead_AssClown> i downloaded ubuntu and accidently f***ed it up...how do you re install
<nyuszika7h> Any further ideas?
<Dead_AssClown> burn it to a cd?
<nyuszika7h> I don't see "beep" in alsamixer, only mic and internal mic is muted
<Solitary7> Hey whats up everybody. Is there a chance someone can help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982911   ?
<nyuszika7h> Beep apparently doesn't work in tty1 either
<gccster> in wich package i get lspci?
<nyuszika7h> (tried `beep' and `echo -en '\007'`)
<zykotick9> gccster: no package required?
<nyuszika7h> gccster: Tip: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && sudo apt-file search 'file'
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  theres a way to get GRUB to play a tune also.. :) but even that dosent work on this pc..
<zykotick9> gccster: if it's too much trouble - don't worry about it!  thanks anyway.
<Dr_Willis> # Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_INIT_TUNE="1000 334 1 334 1 0 1 334 1 0 1 261 1 334 1 0 1 392 2 0 4 196 2"
<Dr_Willis> Thats the Mario tune. :) but it does not work on my pc either.. I think my pc has no speaker.
 * zykotick9 has never gotten grub been to work :(  and i have several grub songs around somewhere
<nyuszika7h> For me, beep works in Windows and in Arch (some older version)
<zykotick9> s/been/beep/
<OerHeks> Dr_Willis, neither have that tune working, with pc speaker or soundcard
<fabi_an> at least one of the official hashes here seems wrong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<nyuszika7h> zykotick9: I said beep, not been
<gccster> zykotick9, http://pastebin.com/5W4fwU3i
<Shanth> hi there
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19906/beep-in-shell-script-not-working
<vg-loc> hey
<fabi_an> oh
<fabi_an> i'm so dumb
<vg-loc> dr_wills
<sharko> hello is there a way that i can get php to work
<NcA> ./*.php ?
<SolarisBoy> cd
<vg-loc> guys can u help in getting themes and help install them ??
<zykotick9> gccster: thanks!  ActionParsnip so lspci with the -v will show both cards - no sudo or lshw required.
<sharko> hello is there a way that i can get php to work as i downloaded the php softwere and now i cant open it
<SolarisBoy> sorry
<Solitary7> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982911
<vg-loc> hello can any one help me ??
<gccster> zykotick9, is there any chance to fix this?
<vg-loc> :\
<SolarisBoy> sharko: what do you mean get it to work? how are you trying to make it work? or do you expect it to work?
<Dr_Willis> vg-loc:  i just use themes from the repos. or the webupd8 sites ppa's
<NcA> sharko: you need to be a bit more specific
<vg-loc> can u give me the link
<NcA> sharko: did you install it via aptitude?
<sharko> SolarisBoy i used sudo get-app instail
<SolarisBoy> sharko: ok - and what exactly are you looking to happen now?
<Dr_Willis> vg-loc:   the sites name is 'webupd8'
<Dr_Willis> vg-loc:  they got a ppa. with some nice themes in it
<SolarisBoy> sharko: php is a language generally used to produce dynamic web content
<zykotick9> gccster: get it working you mean?  ya.  (i've never had this h/w so don't really know the specifics) but you need to install bumblebee and or research more on nvidia-optimus support in linux
<vg-loc> and how to install them ??
<Dr_Willis> vg-loc:  since its a PPA.. you use the normal package manager tools....
<SolarisBoy> sharko: are you running php in some webserver which is configured to execute PHP files and have php files in your web root and are seeing an issue?
<gccster> zykotick9, im sure its hardware acceleration problem
<SolarisBoy> sharko: else PHP generally doesn't do anything by itself..
<vg-loc> do i need a ware to install it or something ?
<zykotick9> gccster: i think, once you have bumblebee properly working the nvidia driver starts to work properly (ie acceleration)
<sharko> well SolarisBoy it to open in terminator and i dont have one as im working on someing for a mates server he just wnats me to code
<gccster> zykotick9, where can i find bubmblebe?
<Dr_Willis> vg-loc:  You may want to spend some time learning some more ubuntu basics. you add the ppa, the items appear in the normal software center/synaptic/apt-get tools.. same as all the other apps do.
<Xeli> aaaargh pulseaudio ;((
<SolarisBoy> sharko: you dont open the php binary, it interprets php code
<zykotick9> gccster: no idea ;)
<Dr_Willis> vg-loc:  the webupd8 pages detail exactly how to install the themes using apt-get
<gccster> zykotick9, do u know what is it?
<sharko> SolarisBoy ok then how to i get it to run then
<SolarisBoy> sharko: in a browser
<SolarisBoy> sharko: in a webserver rather - and view it in a browser
<vg-loc> Dr_willis : thnq for the help
<vg-loc> i'm done with the manual !!!
<vg-loc> what else should i learn ?
<zykotick9> gccster: sorry i've shared all i know about hybrid graphics with you already - so good luck.  someone else who knows more would be able to help you better.
<SolarisBoy> sharko: generally (maybe not so much now) people use apache - as such they enable mod_php
<raptor22> Hi
<sharko> SolarisBoy so theres no way that i can code with out a server
<gccster> zykotick9, ok thanx for anyone needs it i found IT https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<SolarisBoy> sharko: you can code all you like
<raptor22> I did try in live mode but still it ask for a username and passowrd
<Dougie187> I tried to installed the binary nvidia drivers to check a performance issue. I cleaned it up and removed them and reinstalled nvidia-current, but now when I log in with unity 32 I don't get an interface. I was curious if anyone had an idea to get around this?
<SolarisBoy> sharko: open an editor and start typing...
<exaem> sharko: You can install php on your home server if you have linux installed
<gccster> nvidia-optimus support
<SolarisBoy> he has it installed
<raptor22> I took a few screenshots though
<exaem> Then why is he complaining?
<SolarisBoy> i think hes looking for it to do something on its own..
<NcA> he doesn't understand what php is.?
<sharko> exaem nvm
<SolarisBoy> sharko: if you want to run a php script - without a browser - look at php --help
<sharko> NcA i know what it is
<SolarisBoy> you can use -f and point to a file
<SolarisBoy> but thats about it..
<sharko> i got it thanks
<sharko> :D
<SolarisBoy> generally people use it for dynamic web content as such they test it in a browser - and code it in w/e they are comfortable in - technically you DONT need it installed to code it
<NcA> <?php\ echo "hello world"\ ?>
<NcA> then execute
<SolarisBoy> basically.
<trappist> I've moved mysql's data files to a new filesystem, updated my.cnf and apparmor... when I restart the server everything becomes root-owned and all my queries say the table doesn't exist.. have I missed something?
<ikonia> trappist: change the permisisons on the file system
<trappist> ikonia: I just realized chown does nothing... the fs must be something other than I thought
<ldz420> what do the permissions look like on the files ?
<ikonia> trappist: what file system did you (think?) you put on it
<trappist> I put it on a new ssd drive, and the fs is fuse
<trappist> guess I'll deal with that
<ikonia> trappist: fuse isn't a file system
<ikonia> trappist: it's most likley ntfs
<ldz420> I am trying to activate my nvidia drivers and I am getting an error message about XorgDriverHandler.enable() in the jockey.log file
<trappist> ah right
<ikonia> trappist: and you're mounting it through fuse
<trappist> yeah probably
<ikonia> trappist: that would explain the permissions problems you are seein
<ikonia> seeing
<trappist> yeah
<matelot> Q: Does Compiz work under Gnome shell on 12.04 ?
<zykotick9> matelot: no
<matelot> zykotick9: what about G2 ?
<SolarisBoy> trappist: did you get help?
<zykotick9> matelot: gnome2?  of course.?
<matelot> zykotick9: yes Gnome 2 thx
<ikonia> matelot: keep in mind, gnome 2 is dead
<zykotick9> matelot: RIP Gnome2 - move on ;)
<matelot> what about Cinammon ? does compiz work there ?
<ikonia> matelot: you'll need to talk to the mint guys on that
<zykotick9> matelot: cinammon is ot here (i don't know btw)
<ikonia> matelot: they will have a better idea on compatability/stability
<matelot> so my only option  - if I must have compiz - is Unity and G2 ?
<zykotick9> matelot: fyi i think gnome-panel (under gnome3) can do compiz?
<ikonia> matelot: well not really gnome 2, as that's not in ubuntu any more
<Dr_Willis> matelot:  thers emerald. but its a dead project.
<Dr_Willis> matelot:  the webupd8 site had a guide on seting up custome compiz sessions also.
<matelot> I can not stanf UNITY ....
<Dr_Willis> matelot:  i find unity fine.. so whatever.. ;)
<zykotick9> !notunity | matelot
<ubottu> matelot: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<AFD> hi guys
<satop1> $ gnome-media-player ... segmentation fault ?
<gccster> zykotick9, well i installed bumblebee is there any test where i can see if h/w acceleration is turned on?
<zykotick9> satop1: use a better media player
<Dr_Willis> The classic-gnome-fallback thing is also a  solution that could go away in the next release.. or may hang on for a few more.
<AFD> I need to separate my X to have xbmc give me fullscreen correctly on my 2nd monitor from my laptop
<AFD> can anyone help a n00b config it?
<satop1> zykotick or fix it
<zykotick9> gccster: i have no idea about your hardware - you now know more then me ;)  good luck man.
<Dr_Willis> AFD:  for my nvidia card/system i can just enable twinview and it fullscreens fine on the 2nd monitor. no need for a seperate X session.
<Dr_Willis> AFD:  so whats your chipset?
<hapster> when wayland goes live in ubuntu, will wine gaming still be possible?
<abdo906> can any1 help me
<Dr_Willis> hapster:  when wayland goes live.. thers going to be so many issues.. it will be scary
<gccster> zykotick9, sorry if i am a pain in the ass i didnt asked you about the hardware just any tests to check out the acceleration....
<AFD> Dr_Willis: checking chipset brb
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: +1 on you wayland comment
<alfatau> hello! i just installed the 12.04 ubuntu release. I've a problem with the login screen: my name is made of 3 words, but the user selection box cannot contain my entire name. Is there a way to increase that box width? thank you for your attention
<zhang> ?
<michael_> do you really need to use your full name?
<abdo906> can i find any commands that can read file like PDF
<hapster> so will ubuntu wait for at least a stable wayland release (stable in a sense that wine and most common apps will run flawlessly) or will they just go ahead and let developers adjust? haha
<michael_> there is a doc viewer in ubuntu that reads pdfs
<Guest48968> zm
<zykotick9> gccster: ya, i'm not to sure what test apply for hybrid stuff sorry.  does nvidia-settings work correctly (i have no idea if it should or shouldn't)?
<hapster> because the way I understand it is ubuntu won't have Xorg out of the box when they shift to wayland.
<evilgeenius> Does the Ubuntu install/live CD have gparted on it?
<abdo906> yeah i know but i need make search option for pdfs files
<abdo906> for instance  i want to make database then search in text on these files
<trappist> ok I corrected the original problem... moved my mysql data dirs to an ext4 fs on a new ssd, updated my.cnf and apparmor... the server starts but queries say my tables don't exist
<vatueil> hey, what's ubuntu's stance on updating to newer firefox versions in 12.04 LTS?
<zykotick9> hapster: if history tells us anything, ubuntu does not wait for things to be stable - "progress" is driving force (for better or worse)
<trappist> it's all chown -R'd to mysql:mysql
<rottik9> I am looking for some training in ubuntu, any suggestions?
<hapster> oh I see.:( I just hope proprietary drivers can still function (on top of wayland or whatever. no to sure on the technical stuff of graphics drivers in relation to wayland/XOrg) when wayland kicks in. I still want to play blizzard games on wine.XD
<AFD> DR_Willis: I ran hwinfo and found the chipset (I think)
<alfatau> michael_: it's simply an appearance issue
<abdo906> please can any1 help me how can i use man man for my thoughts
<AFD> DR_Willis: Intel 965GM
<pgib> Anyone have an idea on what is going on here? http://snag.gy/K2NjE.jpg
<AFD> Dr_Willis: my chipset is Intel 965GM
<OerHeks> pgib nothing going on, you just have a little space free,
<pgib> Did an lvresize then an fs2resize, the capacity has increased from ~85GB to 115GB.  But it doesn't seem to have it "free"
<trappist> show tables shows my tables, but 'select * from table_name' reports the table doesn't exist
<OerHeks> pgib resized, and mounted again shows not the available space you expected?
<pgib> Shows avail as 1.1GB, and used as only 79GB -- this should be closer to 72%
<Abhijit> trappist, ask in the appropriate database channel
<abdo906> I'm new ubutnu user can any1 help me
<abdo906> or show me how can i deal with ubuntu
<raptor> this is the screen where I'm struck http://imagebin.org/213020
<trappist> ah, dmesg shows me this: mysql post-start process (11960) terminated with status 1
<pgib> OerHeks, Right, I resized it to 115GB. The gnome applet seems to recognize this on the "Volume" line.  Yet, it says Total capacity: 84.6 GB.  Hmm, perhaps the fs2resize failed somehow?
<trappist> where can I find the post-start script for mysql?
<OerHeks> pgib, i guess so, what fs2resize command did you use?
<NcA> trappist: what are you needing a script for exactly?
<trappist> NcA: the post-start script is failing for mysql, want to see what could be going wrong
<trappist> so I'm looking for the existing script, not trying to write a new one
<kanliot>  hey i wrote a governance document for lubuntu, can someone please give me some feedback or corrections?
<kanliot>   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/tempgovernance
<AFD> can anyone help with my fullscreen issue on xbmc please?
<AFD> splits image over both screens
<qawsedrf> how do install an older version of a software from apt-get ?
<AFD> I have Intel 965GM GPU
<mattwj2002> wow there are a ton of people in there 1640 of us!
<mattwj2002> hi all!
<mattwj2002> *here
<mattwj2002> I need a good link for usb 3.0 controllers for ubuntu
<mattwj2002> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dh33p4n> hi, I wanna learn about linux commands, can any one point me to some good website..
<Adil> someone can help me to configure my modem OT-X080C on Ubuntu 12.04??
<ikonia> dh33p4n: tldp.org
<dh33p4n> ikonia, thanks!
<invisiblek> anyone else having problems with the mirror being really slow? (us)
<mattwj2002> guys my computer is really slow
<Adil> someone can help me to configure my modem OT-X080C on Ubuntu 12.04
<Adil> someone can help me to configure my modem OT-X080C on Ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> Adil: please stop
<ikonia> Adil: spamming will only get you ignored
<melkor> wow, instaling latex is almost as large as the operating system.
<Adil> so help me ikonia
<ikonia> melkor: it is a big component, sure
<OerHeks> mattwj2002, see http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/ although any usb3 should be supported fine
<mattwj2002> thanks OerHeks
<bigpapa> hello all, can someone please help me make my 2 amd hd 6850's play nice and let me have dual monitors?
<mattwj2002> uploading my music collection to Google Music is killing upload speed! :)
<Adil> you don't mind guys?
<VirtualBlackness> "Help me or I will make it difficult to help other people"   What kind of person thinks this is how life should be handled?
<prayingprince> hello.  I just installed 12.04 on its own partition.  I used to run 11.10 in VM.  I can not get wireless towork.  when i type "lspci | grep -i wireless" nothing comes up
<ikonia> VirtualBlackness: they are the people who won't get help
<satop1> "Help me or I will make it difficult to help other people"  LOL
<tommyfun> there's a great latex plugin for eclipse
<Adil> someone can help me to configure my modem OT-X080C on Ubuntu 12.04 plzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ikonia> Adil: final warning - stop
<ikonia> Adil: ask a question, wait for a response
<tommyfun> Texlipse
<Adil> ikonia who will help me?
<ikonia> Adil: someone who is not annoyed by your spamming and who knows the answer
<melkor> Adil: you problem sounds pretty specific, you might have to find a forum, post a message and wait.
<mattwj2002> OerHeks: are you still here?
<alankila> Adil: nobody if nobody has any idea about that hardware. We just can't afford to have people constantly spamming the same message every few minutes.
<VirtualBlackness> !patience | Adil
<ubottu> Adil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> Adil: could help if you say how it connects to the system...
<abdo906> what z man man ?
<lund> Adil, what type of modem is it, do you need help to configure it at a driver level, or dont know how to configure for your ISP etc
<VirtualBlackness> !details | Adil
<ubottu> Adil: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mattwj2002> OerHeks: I found that the NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller is prefect
<Adil> i'm not a spammer, i want just help, i don't have connection on my Ubunto! i write many msg on forums but no one answer!!! a friend requiest me your site and i'm on it now
<mattwj2002> is that a chipset?
<OerHeks> mattwj2002, oke, buy one
<rly> I need to download 4GB to upgrade Ubuntu; isn't that a bit excessive for an upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> Adil: still not answered my question....
<OerHeks> rly depends on all the installed packages. no, it is not excessive.
<VirtualBlackness> "I'm not abusive, I am just punching you in the face because I need something"   please give details, and be patient.
<ikonia> rly: no, or you wouldn't need to
<Adil> my modem is OT-X080C Ubuntu doesn't detect it, i set configuration to #777 and i gave Name of user and password, but no connexion!!
<ZaNeIuM> im very new to ubuntu, how do i get this to install ( i've dl it to a folder) "MarballOdyssey-Shareware-1.3.1-Linux-x86-Install"
<rly> Does Ubuntu use binary diffs for real upgrades?
<mattwj2002> OerHek I figured it out
<ikonia> rly: no, not for a distro upgrade
<mattwj2002> thanks ... I owe you a beer!
<mattwj2002> :)
<melkor> Adil: when the modem is plugged in does the light flash properly?
<prayingprince> I don't want to pull an Adil, but has anyone seen my question?
<melkor> prayingprince: that is probably worse.
<rly> Does the upgrade work? Or have there been lots of problems?
<prayingprince> Ok, sorry
<ikonia> rly: it works
<lund> prayingprince, missed it
<VirtualBlackness> No prayingprince, please repeat.
<benjaimen_> im a 36 year old 80s computer nerd with questionable social skills, apple IIe was the first real friend, but my commodore schoolmates had what i wanted, now im using joli os cuz i tried to compress my drive in windows 7... starting to get used to it, i might stick with it, but even though linux is supposed to be so stab;le, i have just as many occasional 'having to just restart' issues
<prayingprince> hello.  I just installed 12.04 on its own partition.  I used to run 11.10 in VM.  I can not get wireless towork.  when i type "lspci | grep -i wireless" nothing comes up
<Adil> Melkor, when the modem is plugged  the light flash properly
<Shanth> how long will it take for apt-get update
<VirtualBlackness> prayingprince: try just looking through all of lspci.
<ikonia> prayingprince: the virtual hardware does not have a virtual wireless device
<VirtualBlackness> prayingprince: they do not always identify with the word wireless.
<ikonia> prayingprince: only the physical hardware will have wireless devices
<melkor> Adil: can you go to the termin/cmd prompt and type "lsusb | grep 12d1" ?
<rly> ikonia: did Canonical do anything to improve QA in the past year?
<VirtualBlackness> prayingprince: listen to ikonia... I just was commenting on the specific grep
<ikonia> benjaimen_: do you have an ubuntu question ?
<ikonia> rly: no more/less than before
<melkor> Shanth: unless you are on dial-up it should take less than 10 minutes.
<prayingprince> Does this look right the right thing:  0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<rly> ikonia: what kind of infrastructure do they have for QA?
<dlentz> prayingprince, yes
<ikonia> rly: no idea
<OerHeks> rly check askubuntu.com, improved forum
<Shanth> i'm using DSL and for first time runing apt-get update
<Adil> Melkor: no i don't try it yet!  just give me the possible solutions, cause i've to restart my computer to enter on Ubunto! Now i'm on windows
<Guest4180> hi everyone
<melkor> Shanth: apt-get update doesn't take long it just d/loads package information.
<Shanth> its seems to be going more than an hour
<VirtualBlackness> !b43 | yes prayingprince... that is it.
<ubottu> yes prayingprince... that is it.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<prayingprince> ok, thanks!
<melkor> adil http://theopenhelp.com/2010/10/how-to-setup-tata-photon-plus-on-ubuntu.html
<alankila> I have b43 on laptop. The closed driver worked with that one, the open driver never did
<TheAlliedFleet> Does anyone else have problems with furius ISO mount?
<Guest4180> hey this is great am on mirc from my mac yuppyyyyyy
<ikonia> TheAlliedFleet: mounting an ISO has no issues
<ikonia> TheAlliedFleet: if you have a specific issue, please say
<alankila> open driver crashed the box in about 5 minutes forcing a reboot
<ActionParsnip> Adil: run:  lsusb    copy the text and make a pastebin so we can read it, also add the output of:  lsb_release -a
<Adil> Melkor : thank you!
<ActionParsnip> Guest4180: ok....
<satop1> adil did you visit the website of your hardware for support
<TheAlliedFleet> When I mount an iso I can't see anything within the mountpoint ikonia
<Adil> ActionParsnip: i will note your msg thank you too
<AFD> can anyone tell me how to separate my x sessions when dual screening from a laptop?
<Cnythnk> hm I never worked with python (it's not for me, just hosting it) but is there anyway you could find out the "service name" for a running python script e.g "example.py"?
<ActionParsnip> AFD: using what GPU?
<ikonia> AFD: define two xsessions in the xorg.conf
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<bigpapa> can anyone help me with getting both of my amd hd 6850s working so i can have dual desktops? it sees the main adapter fine but maybe cause the other is the same it can't?
<ikonia> TheAlliedFleet: how are you mounting it ?
<AFD> ActionParsnip: Intel 965GM
<melkor> Shanth: you can cancel an update and try again.
<smithw> Hi, I'm having wi-fi woes. I have 8GB RAM, so I installed 12.04 64-bit. My wireless is not automatically picked by Ubuntu, so on to ndiswrapper. The 64-bit version of my card's window driver makes calls to functions package-ndiswrapper don't have (IoWMI family). So I compiled ndiswrapper from SVN, which has those functions implemented, but now it fails with "ioremap failed", and I don't know where to go now.
<melkor> Shanth: you can see how much it is d/loading, there is not much.
<stars69> hi, is there away i can set desktop sharing application on auto start when system started?
<TheAlliedFleet> I choose the disk image within furius and click the mount button. Does (fuse) (loop) (Md5) and (SHA1) have anything to do with it ikonia
<melkor> smithw: Who told you to install ndiswrapper?
<Shanth> how much  more after Get:23
<ActionParsnip> stars69: add a startup item to run the command you run
<smithw> melkor, I've used it before (on other computers). Also, I don't think there is a native driver for my wireless card (RTL8723AE).
<Shanth> do internet connection necessary while installing ubuntu 12.04
<melkor> smithw: I don't think you need ndiswrapper.
<melkor> Shanth: no
<ActionParsnip> Shanth: they aren't necessary, no
<TheAlliedFleet> Nevermind ikonia, I tried gmount isntead, it worked
<VirtualBlackness> AFD: do you have two specific GPUs?
<smithw> melkor, if there is a better solution, I'm all ears. I'd rather have a native driver anyway. However, evidently b43 isn't that driver...
<Shanth> but , i think due to that reason apt-get update is taking much time for running first time
<stars69> ActionParsnip, what is the cmd to add startup item bud?
<AFD> VirtualBlackness: just 1 I think
<AFD> Intel 965GM
<L3top> AFD lspci | grep VGA | wc -l
<L3top> what is the number
<AFD> 1
<melkor> smithw: I think 12.04 comes with a sufficient driver
<ikonia> AFD: you just need to setup two seperate X servers in the xorg.conf
<AFD> ikonia: ok I'll try it
<aguitel> any gui to manage boot order ?
<smithw> melkor, nope. 12.04 uses b43 by default, and it does not claim my wireless card, as reported by lshw -C network...
<ActionParsnip> stars69: use the startup items command in dash
<zykotick9> L3top: fyi you need "lscpi -v" to see multiple cards if it's hybrid
<L3top> Unfortunately AFD I only know how to do that identifying and assigning the PCI busses. Nvidia has a twinview setting.
<smithw> I haven't seem the dmesg with which b43 fail, though.
<L3top> That is not my experience zykotick9
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: do you want windows to be default in grub by any chance?
<WalterN> aguitel: there is, I dont remember what its called though... lemme see if I can find it
<L3top> Sorry zykotick9 I thought you were referring to optimus etc... you are likely correct
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, no i have other linux os
<zykotick9> L3top: if it's 2 or more inpendent cards the -v isn't required, only for optimus
<AFD> L3top: Ill look in to it. thanks for the help
<L3top> Optimus displays two zykotick9.
<melkor> smithw: did you check this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604101
<L3top> intel and nvidia... however there are all sorts of combinations now, intel/ati ati/ati intel/intel... I do not know how they would display, nor a single card with multiple outputs as they are on the same bus it seems.
<zykotick9> L3top: with lscpi?  if you have the hardware you'd be the one to know!  but when asked to post lspci pastes, i often see only the intel mentioned?!
<melkor> smithw: it looks like you can d/load and build the drivers.
<L3top> zykotick9: I have to write detection routines, so I see them just about every day when someone is complaining my code isn't working... but I have never had an optimus that did not display both.
<smithw> melkor, I might be missing something, but that thread is about RTL8188CE, and my wireless card is a RTL8723AE. are they compatible/should I try it anyway?
<zykotick9> L3top: interesting, thanks.
<bigpapa> is there away to see if ubuntu recognizes both display adapters?
<spiritech> hello
<stars69> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> bigpapa: sudo lshw -C display
<spiritech> does anyone know how to turn off remember window state?
<smithw> melkor, also the download page linked doesn't have a driver for 8723
<zykotick9> L3top: prior to bumblebee (or other), does the video get detected differently?
<ActionParsnip> stars69: what do you use VNC to connect to achieve, often VNC isn't needed and there are more graceful solutions
<Kyle__> L3top: multiple cards from multiple vendors with multiple heads work in linux.  I've tried it.
<Kyle__> And can I say multiple one more time.
<spiritech> i run the --geometry option when openning a app from the terminal and it ignores the argument.
<Kyle__> L3top: Mind you, it wasn't the prettiest setup, it was awhile ago, and I had to make the xorg.conf by hand :)
<ikonia> spiritech: not all apps will use it
<spiritech> nautilus?
<AFD> sort of cheated and disabled the laptop monitor in the gnome-display-properties
<spiritech> it says it does in the nautilus -h
<satop1> mouse curosr themes ... set xfce settings , update-alternatives , gtkrc-2.0 in homedir , .Xdefault in homedir and still my mouse cursor is changing to something else when trying to resize a window ?
<bigpapa> ActionParsnip: Ty it sees both display adapters using that command. now how do i get the other monitor to display please
<zykotick9> satop1: are you using compiz?
<satop1> no
<ActionParsnip> bigpapa: the only way I can think with Intel is to make an xorg.conf. I've not used dual dispaly outside Nvidia so am not much help.
<melkor> smithw: I think if you dload that one, and build the driver and install it you will not have an additional problem. If the driver doesn't work/isn't compatible it won't be used.
<satop1> is there another place to set mouse cursor theme ?
<smithw> melkor, thanks for your help, I'll try it then :)
<Kyle__> bigpapa: if the unity/gnome panels aren't seeing it, you need to start making a custom xorg.conf, usually starting with X -configure (as root, from the command line).
<melkor> smithw: what kernel are you using.
<spiritech> Ikonia: i am trying to use it whit nautilus and search for files.
<bigpapa> ActionParsnip thank you for your help, i should have bought nvidia lol
<ikonia> spiritech: I don't know if nautilus will abide by it
<bigpapa> Kyle do you happen to know a good how to on that? i'm a noobie linux user
<Kyle__> bigpapa: I think if you google for multi head ubuntu X -configure it should bring you to something.
<spiritech> all in all. i am trying to write a small script that will open two file browsers at the bottom half of the screen, a terminal and a search for files at the top half.
<ment0s> Hello
<bigpapa> ok ty good to have the terminalogy
<melkor> smithw: also there are a bunch of drivers and such if you look through their page, there is even some firmware.
<stars69> i want good remote desktop software can someone help plz?
<L3top> zykotick9: We do not use bumblebee, I dedicate the discrete gpu because we are graphics intensive and need accelleration
<Kyle__> stars69: To connect to remote desktops or to remote into your own desktop?
<L3top> Kyle__: I know they work, I just haven't figured out how to auto-generate an xorg.conf using them
<stars69> Kyle__, To connect to remote desktops
<spiritech> stars69 i always found remmina quiet good
<Kyle__> stars69: Actually, ubuntu comes with both, so I don't know why I asked.... I think if you click on the unity icon and type remote desktop viewer it should be right there.
<Kyle__> stars69: Then wen it comes up, there's a drop-down to let you select vnc ssh or rdp.  If rdp doesn't show up you need to download err... holdon..lemmie think of the name.  Something like rdesktop?
<stars69> Kyle__, those came with ubuntu are sucks ass
<spiritech> can anyone help regarding youtube-dl?
<Stumpy> Hello
<ment0s> I dont know if you guys can help me.., I have 1TB NTFS Hard drive with movies etc but ubuntu is recognizing it as 3 partitions and i cant acces it. The HDD contains one big partiton NTFS which works no bother windows.. any ideas whats wrong ?
<melkor> smithw: I don't know if the 8723 is the device you are looking for, there might be a different number you need.
<Stumpy> I don't have access to a hard-line internet connection, I only have wireless available to me. I want to install Ubuntu 12.04, but need the restricted hardware tool to get wireless set up. How do I get around this?
<Kyle__> stars69: For several versions the vnc viewer in there was laggy (that was a gnome problem, not ubuntu's), but always worked well enough for me.  If you want something other than that, tigervncvewer is fantastic for vnc, google it, and you can download rdesktop to give it a shot.
<smithw> melkor, 8723 is the device according to lspci -nn (03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:8723]), but I know sometimes drivers work with multiple devices
<L3top> If ubuntu sees three partitions, it has 3 partitions ment0s... can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l with it attached please?
<zion> Good afternoon ,my question is what is main difference between Lubuntu 12.04 and Ubuntu 12.04 with LXDE regarding performance?
<smithw> melkor, also, when I checked Device Manager on the windows that came preinstalled with this machine, that's the model it listed
<melkor> smithw: do you know the features of it, ie a/b/g/n single chip ... also is it a new card?
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Yoshimi-pink> how can i log into my wifi with command line?
<smithw> melkor, I don't know that. What I do know is that it's apparently an hybrid wlan/bluetooth card
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone tell me why in ubuntu 10.04 when i type /sbin/iwconfig i don't see wlan0
<Wiz_KeeD> and i only get eth1
<Wiz_KeeD> even though i'm connected to a wireless network?
<morsnowski> Yoshimi-pink, http://linux.icydog.net/wpa.php
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<bigpapa> Hi Kyle i googled multi head displays but all i can find is for multi machines... i just have mutli display adapters?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: the device name doesn't mean much
<OerHeks> Wiz_KeeD, type ifconfig
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: your device name for the wirless card would well be eth1
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm
<Wiz_KeeD> i see
<Wiz_KeeD> eht0 eth1 and lo
<L3top> !enter Wiz_KeeD
<L3top> !enter | Wiz_KeeD
<Kyle__> bigpapa: there are two types of multi-head adapters/cards whatever you want to call them.
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lund> Stumpy, i had same problem, used another machine to download the driver, cant think of any other way
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: there you go
<Wiz_KeeD> there i go what?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: there are your devices,
<ikonia> as you can see eth1 is your wireless
<Kyle__> bigpapa: Some show themselves as one huge combined display (NVidia cards + NVidia's closed source drivers do this IIRC).  Most however, show up as two seperate video cards, one for each head.
<smithw> melkor, it's bgn with combo bluetooth, according to some googling
<L3top> that is your answer Wiz_KeeD. cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Wiz_KeeD> now what?
<Stumpy> lund thank you
<Wiz_KeeD> i can see this here: SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="70:1a:04:e1:01:ba", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
<Stumpy> That's about all I can think of, but I need to find the actual package in question...
<smithw> brb
<ment0s> L3top: http://pastebin.com/3nbZ9RaP
<Wiz_KeeD> but i can't see it in ifconfig or the other one, what gives?
<bigpapa> Kyle__ when i did the command line it showed both adapters, so it sees them thankfully
<Wiz_KeeD> L3top?
<Kyle__> bigpapa: Ohh, wait, were you seeing a bunch of links for xdmx?  Yea, that's something insanely different.
<bigpapa> ya
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: your card is eth1 - don't worry about it
<bigpapa> i was getting lost fast lol
<Bakerboy> c
<Wiz_KeeD> why doesn't it have wlan0 ikonia ?
<L3top> Wiz_KeeD: be patient. You do not actually have a problem. I am trying to help people with problems... your not understanding "why" is not indicative of something broken.
<ment0s> L3top: it looks like partition table failed but under windows  works fine and see only one partition
<Wiz_KeeD> i am patient it's ok, thanks
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: different card modules will have different names for the devices, some call them out as things like wlan others treat them as a network card so use eth
<zion> what is main difference between Lubuntu 12.04 and Ubuntu 12.04 with LXDE regarding performance?
<ikonia> zion: nothing really
<Kyle__> bigpapa: This is a really old page, but it may help you for a start: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxAndDualMonitors.html
<bigpapa> Kyle__ thank you good sir :)
<L3top> I see ment0s... can you please run chkdsk -f on it from windows?
<zion> ikonia so if I install LXDE on 12.04 ubuntu I can keep Nautilus and 5 year LTS?
<ikonia> zion: LXDE is not LTS
<ment0s> already did, no errors passed and still the same .. even on other distro's
<ikonia> zion: lubuntu (which is LXDE) is not an LTS release.
<ment0s> L3top: my pal told me he made that partition through Acronis Disk Director .. might that be a problem ?
<Dr_Willis_> zion:  lxde is another desktop you can run alonside uvunru.
<L3top> You have acronis installed on the windows machine then?
<Kyle__> bigpapa: There used to be a really good ubuntu page on it, but it's not quite comming up.. Good luck!
<Dr_Willis_> zion:  you can run nautilus on top of it.. but it may get a little weird
<L3top> ment0s: ^
<ment0s> nope, I bought this 1tb from my friend its external
<zion> ikonia thanks for clarification,Ill wait to see how will  Mint 13 perform on my old pc. If everything fails ill try Xubuntu. I think it has 5 yr LTS
<L3top> ment0s: it would appear that this is not an ntfs partition, but some sort of proprietary acronis image dumped in a way I am unfamiliar with, and can only be read, most likely, if acronis is installed on the windows machine.
<ikonia> zion: no, it doesn't
<ikonia> zion: only Ubuntu is LTS nowe
<ikonia> now
<L3top> ment0s: give me a minute.
<zion> ikonia: Geez us with old PC dont have any luck with LTS
<ikonia> zion: that's not what it's there for
<melkor> smithw: I think it could be the 8187SE, but there must be somebody who knows.
<lund> Stumpy, still there
<lund> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<ment0s> L3top:ok, ill brb also
<zion> ikonia so ill get securtiy updaes for ubuntu but wont get updates for LXDE and XFCE?
<ikonia> zion: you'll get security updates to the core OS components on any LTS release.
<ikonia> zion: but the external components such as xfce (for example) are down to the team that maintains it
<Stumpy> lund: thank you
<Stumpy> that is a useful link
<smithw> melkor, I'll try that one, as soon as I figure out how realtek's website work
<Gunz4MiPPle> what is the difference between the keyrings called 'default' and 'login', right now, 'login' is the default... I know that sounds silly
<smithw> melkor, thank you for all your help
<zion> ikonia: Well then Lubuntu can get security updates for 5 next years? It just wont get any LXDE updates after 18 months right?
<Gunz4MiPPle> 'login' is default keyring, not 'default'
<ikonia> zion: at a basic level, sure, that's it
<Fisher> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<melkor> smithw: funny but that one is one of the few w/out their unix version.
<knutremi> Hi. I'm using gedit to edit files on a remote FTP server. But some of the files go empty randomly.
<zion> Thanks ikonia If I do remember correctly you helped me in past with ubuntu 10.10. Keep up the good work. Bye
<smithw> melkor, that's... reassuring.
<ikonia> zion: thank you, bye
<smithw> melkor, my laptop is built by a local company, but apparently Toshiba's Sattelite Pro C850-10X/N uses the same card as this one.
<Fisher> I usually know how to fix repository errors but this one has got me, can someone take a look. http://paste.ubuntu.com/996072/
<kourtney_kane> hi can you tell me how to change gtk theme?
<ment0s> L3top: ok im back
<Fisher> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<Fisher> aahaa
<knutremi> kourtney_kane: I think you can change it through the Advanced Settings application. It's downloadable from the software center.
<melkor> smithw: odd, there aren't many problems with that laptop and ubuntu.
<lapion> I have recently discovered a swap optimised partition profile for people that use a separate home partition
<smithw> melkor, I'd be willing to guess the 32-bit version would run everything without a single hitch. But I'm not ready yet to give up half my RAM, at least not until I exhaust every other option
<lapion> sandwich the swap partition in between the root fs and the home partition
<melkor> smithw: you could try d/loading and older kernel from the mainline ppa
<knutremi> kourtney_kane: I checked it now. It's changeable through the Advanced Settings application, yes. Search for "Advanced Settings" in the software center.
<ment0s> smithw: 32bit version does support more than 4gb ram ?
<kourtney_kane> knutremi: i am getting dependency error
<smithw> melkor, which one? some from the 2.x line?
<melkor> smithw: I would say 3.0
<lund> ment0s, yes with pae
<kourtney_kane> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kourtney_kane> gnome-session: Depends: gnome-session-bin (>= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<kourtney_kane>                Depends: gnome-session-common (= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<smithw> ment0s, does it? the only reason I installed the 64-bit version is the fact that this laptop has 8GB ram
<smithw> ment0s, if there is a way to access all my RAM with a 32-bit version, please do tell!
<melkor> smithw: ment0s 32bit os's cannot address more than 4 gigs
<ment0s> smithw: ^read lund post
<kourtney_kane> can you help
<lund> smithw, pae, afaik this default on 32 bit in 12.04
<knutremi> kourtney_kane: Are you able to cite some of the information in the dependency error. Or is that all the information you got?
<ment0s> smithw: i had server with 6gb ram and pae kernel reads it no bother
<kourtney_kane> gnome-session: Depends: gnome-session-bin (>= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<kourtney_kane>              Depends: gnome-session-common (= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<smithw> lund, so all I'd have to do is install 12.04 32-bit and my RAM would already be there? (I'd do a clean install, this is a new laptop anyway)
<kourtney_kane> these are unmet dependencies
<ment0s> smithw: and installer detect ram automaticlly so it chosed kernel itself
<ment0s> smithw: just install it as normal and it w
<ment0s> smithw: just install it as normal and it will do the rest
<smithw> so, it seems I have two options now, go for kernel 3.0.0 or 32-bit/PAE version...
<smithw> ment0s, how would I know if PAE is active and all my RAM is being used?
<knutremi> kourtney_kane: I never figured out how to solve those dependency errors. I guess you have another question that needs answering now. ;)
<ment0s> bootloader shows you version of kernel -pae
<melkor> the kernel is easy to install and check. Just d/load, dpkg -i. It might not work.
<lund> smithw, type free
<arianit> histo_, my update manager on 11.10 is messed up. it's not giving me the option to update to 12.04. any idea?
<kourtney_kane> yes, i need to change my theme to the default one
<kourtney_kane> gimp changed my theme to an odd looking one
<ment0s> smithw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<smithw> lund, would the livecd enable PAE? so I can try it without installing?
<kourtney_kane> the font is pale yellow
<smithw> melkor, I think I'll try them both then. one of them should work
<kourtney_kane> i cannot see it on white background
<knutremi> What happens if you switch between some of the additional themes in the appearance system settings?
<smithw> them being both the older kernel and the 32-bit/PAE version
<lund> smithw, not sure, why would you not install 64bit?
<smithw> lund, no driver for my wireless card
<arianit> my update manager on 11.10 is messed up. it's not giving me the option to update to 12.04. any idea?
<kourtney_kane> same problem remains
<morsnowski> now this maybe a stupid question but can i upgrade 12.04/32 to 12.04/64 and if what would be safest way
<lund> smithw, which card?
<ment0s> smithw: what wifi are you using ?
<bastidrazor> morsnowski: no you can not. you would need to do a reinstall
<kourtney_kane> knutremi: i tried changing the user but still the problem persists
<smithw> lund, ment0s, RTL8723AE-BT
<melkor> smithw: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-wireless/msg78481.html they mention your card here, you might need the 8192 driver.
<knutremi> Which version of Ubuntu are you using, kourtney_kane?
<morsnowski> bastidrazor, you're off the christmas card list :)
<kourtney_kane> oneiric
<kourtney_kane>  Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 20:45:39 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<smithw> melkor, that would even be a better option!
<Kyle__> /test/window 6
<Kyle__> Heh,
<smithw> melkor, ment0s, lund, thank you all so much. I was at a dead end today and now I have three options to try. Thank you guys so much, really.
<lund> smithw, and there is 32 bit driver but not 64? seems odd
<Lantizia> how can I debug a mount command I've issued that just hangs?
<kourtney_kane> i used this command lsb_release -sc; uname -a
<billyjam> Anybody knows how to get a Logitech M187 to work with Ubuntu 12.04? Are there any drivers out there?
<smithw> lund, the 64-bit driver doesn't work with ndiswrapper, but I think (and this is a guess) that the default b43 driver would pick it up on 32-bit
<smithw> lund, also there are reports that 64-bit drivers with ndiswrapper tend not to work
<ment0s> smithw: just install 32bit kernel
<Dead_AssClown> im new to ubuntu
<smithw> ment0s, I'm not experienced enough to manage multiple kernels on a single machine, but I can try and learn how to that also
<smithw> *to do
<Dead_AssClown> idle can't import Tkinter.  Your Python may not be configured for Tk.
<ment0s> smithw: you can also come back to your old kernel anytime, it will be listed on boot menu in grub
<knutremi> kourtney_kane: I'm out of suggestions. You could try installing a theme from http://ubuntu-art.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100 though. So guarantees that it will make things better though.
<smithw> ment0s, but wouldn't that break compatibility with 64-bit drivers/applications?
<ment0s> applications could have some problems but new kernel mean new drivers also
<melkor> smithw: If this page works for you, the driver seems to have your chipset in it. http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=53&PFid=53&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8192DE-VC
<WalterN> alright, who wants to help with a samba problem? (heh)... I have a server with Ubuntu 12.04, I'm sharing /media/pool across the network... when I boot my desktop into windows I can see the storage pool, but when I boot it into ubuntu 12.04 I cant... here is the smb.conf file http://pastebin.com/ZTpM3P5L
<knutremi> Seems I didn't get an answer to my question though. I guess I'll have to try asking again later.
<knutremi> Bye
<smithw> melkor, I'll try that in addition to 8192CE also
<Dead_AssClown> im a newb
<Dead_AssClown> i use the plasma pistol br
<lanceio> can I remove gnome COMPLETELY and put compiz as my default window manager?
<smithw> how can I contribute back? I mean, if that works and someone else also has the same problem, where can I leave instruction so that other people can solve it?
<melkor> smithw: that one includes the drivers for CE, DE, SE so if you build and install it you should have all three taken care of.
<smithw> *instructions
<lund> smithw, ubuntuforums, in the tutorial and/or install section
<lund> or the stackexchange or whatever that thing is called
<smithw> lund, I'll write a post there if it works and I'll make sure to mention you, ment0s and melkor from this channel. Thanks everyone.
<melkor> good luck.
<lund> smithw, askubuntu.com
<Dead_AssClown> im going to do some python tutorials you newbies
<lund> seems like so long ago I had any hardware that didnt work correctly
<Zally666> like analog tvtuners in vdr
<kallstrom>  what does lund mean?
<Zally666> who knows analog tvtuners to work with vdr ?
<Zally666> or compile install vdr or yavdr ?
<lund> kallstrom, seems like a few people tonight having driver / device issues
<Zally666> like tvtime with sudo no audio ... and vdr jusr wont start
<kallstrom> no i am asking what is the meaning of your name
<Lunar_Lander> hello, I just wanted to setup my Thunderbird 12 (ubuntu 12.04) and it says "live. mozillamessaging. com uses an invalid security certificate." does anybody else have the problem too?
<Lunar_Lander> I just found something about that in the german Thunderbird forums
<Lunar_Lander> it's Thunderbird 12.0.1 on Ubuntu 12.04LTS
<lund> kallstrom, seen forbrydelsen?
<Zally666> vdr on ubuntu 12 ?
<Zally666> 3.0.0-19-generic
<lund> kallstrom, danish cop show, lund is main character
<Zally666> whooptie whoop
<Zally666> starships supposed to fly
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander: https://getsatisfaction.com/mozilla_messaging/topics/invalid_certificate-1hnnbd
<kallstrom> oh i c
<Zally666> lets do this one more time
<kallstrom> lund so you are from denmark
<WalterN> meh
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander: check the system date and time
<lund> no, new zealand
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=922555&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
<kallstrom> do new zealanders speak danish?
<lund> no, but they can read english subtitles, heh
<WalterN> been trying to get this samba config to work like I want since thursday when I installed ubuntu 12.04 on my server. Had 10.04 on it and everything worked fine
<Boohbah> poor irccloud...
<ActionParsnip> WalterN: how are you establishing the shares?
<WalterN> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/ZTpM3P5L is that what you mean?
<WalterN> ActionParsnip: at the very bottom is the part I care about... /media/pool
<lund> WalterN, so what is issue exactly?
<nisha> lund were you born in new zealand
<lund> yes, why
<WalterN> I can log in to the account I made with pbedit on windows, but in linux I cant... it does not even show it
<WalterN> erm
<WalterN> edbedit
<nisha> just asking... i have a friend named lund
<Zally666> j #ubuntu-vdr
<WalterN> bleh...
<nisha> who is also from new zealand
<WalterN> pdbedit**
<ActionParsnip> WalterN: try:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<Zally666> howto mobile tv server ?
<ActionParsnip> WalterN: make a samba password for your user there
<Zally666> vdr or yavdr
<Zally666> or any ?
<zastaph> if I have a .gitconfig inside my git repository, will it be tracked? and what about all files starting with . in general
<Zally666> myth ?
<WalterN> pdbedit makes you set a password for an account
<Zally666> its to late
<zastaph> oops wrong channel to ask :)
<Zally666> u got it its out of the Q
<Zally666> when i look into ur eyes its over
<WalterN> pdbedit makes you set a password for an account...
<qwd> I'm trying to watch some images in Firefox on Ubuntu 12.04 but I get "The bucket you are attempting to access must be addressed using the specified endpoint. Please send all future requests to this endpoint." The images are on amazonaws.com, and I can watch them on my phone, but not on my desktop pc.
<Timmmm> Hey, this is very off-topic (sorry), but does anyone know if you need a passport to book train tickets in Russia?
<nisha> no need
<lund> WalterN, are you trying to use the linux box as a PDC or just a file server?
<DrManhattan> no, just to get there
<WalterN> lund: what is PDC?
<lund> primary domain controller
<WalterN> uh... no
<WalterN> server is just a storage pool network wide, it runs other things too but not related... (apache... etc.)
<WalterN> or rather, thats what I want it to do
<david__> Hello all can I ask a simple question based on the LuninuxOS disto here?
<lund> well pdbedit is for editing users in a sam database
<morsnowski> david__, no
<WalterN> morsnowski: lol
<Jai_Bhadrakali> hi i am getting this error
<Jai_Bhadrakali> http://pastebin.com/MPbLP53p
<david__> even though it is Ubuntu based?
<morsnowski> david__, sure fire away
<Jai_Bhadrakali> will someone review my error?
<Jai_Bhadrakali> http://pastebin.com/MPbLP53p
<david__> okay just installed it and clicked on the update manager so that I can update. By default all the checkboxed are checked. Is that okay?
<david__> check boxes i meant
<morsnowski> yes if you don't want to exclude something but if you are new it's probably good to leave them checked
<david__> okay
<WalterN> lund: well... I donno... like I said, I can see the account I made with pdbedit -a -u on windows and log in from there and add files/remove files/whatever from /media/pool
<david__> thanks
<Jai_Bhadrakali> http://pastebin.com/MPbLP53p
<WalterN> lund: but when I boot into Ubuntu 12.04 I cant
<morsnowski> david__, next just ask but don't ask to ask :)
<david__> k
<Jai_Bhadrakali> why is this gtk+ error coming
<Jai_Bhadrakali> http://pastebin.com/MPbLP53p
<lund> WalterN, from ubuntu can you see the share?
<WalterN> lund: no, I cant not.
<nano_> hello
<nano_> help me
<Jai_Bhadrakali> when i open gedit
<Jai_Bhadrakali> http://pastebin.com/MPbLP53p
<ActionParsnip> WalterN: if you run:  smbtree    on the server, do you see the shares
<nano_> linux for:hdd has a 4 partiton windows for: hdd has a 6 partiton
<DJones> nano_: You need to explain your problem in the channel before anybody will be able to help
<WalterN> ActionParsnip: when I run smbtree, all it spits out is "Ignoring unknown parameter 'update encrypted'"
<Jai_Bhadrakali> DJones please help me
<Jai_Bhadrakali> * Coolerss (~Coolerss@host236.elmar-dc.pl) has left #ubuntu
<Jai_Bhadrakali> <DJones> nano_: You need to explain your problem in the channel before anybody will be able to help
<Jai_Bhadrakali> sorry
<Jai_Bhadrakali> http://pastebin.com/MPbLP53p
<DJones> Jai_Bhadrakali: I've not done anything with themes so I've not got any idea about that
<alfatau> hello! i just installed the 12.04 ubuntu release. I've a problem with the login screen: my name is made of 3 words, but the user selection box cannot contain my entire name. Is there a way to increase that box width? thank you for your attention
<Jai_Bhadrakali> DJones can you tell me how to change themes?
<nano_> hello ı have got a compaq presario cq61 lettob.İnstall the Ubuntu and 3 partitions are in 1 partiton (sda4\
<DJones> !themes | Jai_Bhadrakali
<ubottu> Jai_Bhadrakali: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DJones> !changethemes | Jai_Bhadrakali
<ubottu> Jai_Bhadrakali: To change GNOME themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy. Kubuntu (KDE) themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu (Xfce): !xfce-themes
<DJones> Jai_Bhadrakali: As I don't change themes, those links are all I can suggest that you look at
<lund> WalterN, so you have a samba server on ubuntu sharing a folder, users on win can see that share, but users on ubuntu cannot, correct?
<openbees> software center "install" button not working ?
<isotta>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<Jai_Bhadrakali> DJones : thanks maybe these links may help
<openbees> ubuntu 12.04
<nano_> hello ı have got a compaq presario cq61 lettob.İnstall the Ubuntu and 3 partitions are in 1 partiton (Recovery,Files,Backup Files in the sda4.Now ı'm a installing windows (necessity) but dont install.
<WalterN> lund: yes. I also checked on OSX and cant see on there either
<ikonia> nano_: "don't install" - need more info
<ActionParsnip> openbees: close it and run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<lund> WalterN, can only certain win users see the share or all?
<nano_> windows install see the 6 partitions but linux gparted see the 4 parttitions.Windows is dont install all partitions
<WalterN> lund: heh, dont know, there are not that many computers in this house... all I can confirm is windows 7 can see/access it
<lionofgod> hello, I was changing some stuff in ccsm and all of a sudden my mouse became jerky, since then Ive reset all ccsm settings but my mouse is jerky when I move it... Can someone tell me how to reset mouse settings?
<nano_> help
<lionofgod> My mouse works fine on other compters (windows)
<lionofgod> is it possible to install mouse drivers or something of the sort?
<morsnowski> nano whats you native language ?
<ActionParsnip> lionofgod: is it ok in Unity2D session?
<morsnowski> nano_,  whats you native language ?
<nano_> ı'm turkish.But dont people here in #ubuntu-tr
<billyjam> Anybody here who can help me to get a Logitech M187 wireless mouse to work with Ubuntu 12.04?
<lionofgod> well ive tried it in gnome classic and unity
<lionofgod> Il try it in unity 2d brb
<morsnowski> oh ok
<morsnowski> nano_, it's far easier to install windows first. can you do that ?
<nano_> windows is dont install:( Windows is speaking THE all partitions:windows can not be installed in this section)
<ActionParsnip> billyjam: what is the output of:  uname -a    please
<Lunar_Lander> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<Lunar_Lander> system date and time is yea, today I mean
<morsnowski> nano_, what is it you are trying to achieve ?
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander: cool
<Lunar_Lander> ActionParsnip, yea at the german thunderbird forums they discuss that issue too
<Lunar_Lander> and that the one guy can't connect his thunderbird to his GMail account
<Lunar_Lander> that this might be related he thinks
<lionofgod> No, my mouse is also jerky in ubuntu 2d
<Lunar_Lander> ActionParsnip, yea, date is May 19th
<Lunar_Lander> 2012
<nano_> install the Windows7 after (next)Ubuntu
<nano_> but windows is don't install
<raptor> Hi hurah Finally after more than 4 hours of nonsense I'm finally posting this from ubuntu 12.04
<nano_> all partitons eror
<WalterN> nano_: yeah, windows is really (really) picky like that... it only likes to properly install if there is one hard drive plugged in.
<WalterN> and nothing on that hard drive
<lionofgod> ActionParsnip: My mouse is also jerky in unity 2d
<ActionParsnip> nano_: just free up space and you can select to install to that
<morsnowski> nano_, if you want to get rid of it you could simlpy delete it's partitions and run a grub update
<ActionParsnip> lionofgod: if you reboot and run:  dmesg | less     you can see how it gets picked up, may give clues
<lund> WalterN, you seem to have a very complex config, to just share some files in your house, all I can suggest is to work through this http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/diagnosis.html
<morsnowski> i think he want's ti kill windows
<lionofgod> ActionParsnip: how do i run that? At which screen?
<wilee-nilee> WalterN, that is not true with windows.
<ActionParsnip> WalterN: here is my smb.conf    http://paste.ubuntu.com/996165/
<Poindexter_> Hey guys, I am looking for a website interface to have live chats with customers. I have seen some IRC chat interfaces such as "Webmaster" but that is a huge java script. Dalnet has one. There is another one called AJAX. Any suggestions?
<Lunar_Lander> ActionParsnip, the mozillazine forums say something about that this may happen sometimes but is often resolved within a day or so
<WalterN> wilee-nilee: yeah it is. I was helping my room mate with installing windows 7 with three hard drives plugged in... it would only install properly if the other two drives were unplugged.
<ActionParsnip> WalterN: the only lines that arent stock are the bottom few, I then run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    and add a samba password, I can then restart the service and samba is ready to rock
<WalterN> ActionParsnip: alright, I'll try that
<WalterN> hold on
<ActionParsnip> Poindexter_: could use the freenode webchat portal and join your own channel
<wilee-nilee> nano_, are you using the custom install with windows, and is there a NTFS there already waiting for the install?
<nano_> we created space, gives the following error: Windows will not load the selected disc
<L3top> !su | ment0s
<ubottu> ment0s: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Poindexter_> ActionParsnip I have seen the free Mibit as well. I would like to not be associated with any popular IRC server.
<ActionParsnip> nano_: even if you format it in the installer?
<nano_> When we make with gparted ntfs, windows says there is no hdd
<wilee-nilee> WalterN, at the least windows will with a custom install go to a pre-formatted NTFS in the sda drive, even if there are ext tyoe partitions on that HD.
<ActionParsnip> Poindexter_: could run your own :)
<Poindexter_> That is the point ActionParsnip. I am going to set up Bahamut server and run something but there must be a private web interface.
<nano_> if a make ntfs partition with gparted windows says:Unable to install the disk, windows
<nano_> does not delete any disk is unable to
<RyaN-user-520>  Sâdece Sus`uyorum...
<Poindexter_> ActionParsnip    Freenode is running:    version ircd-seven-1.1.3
<q0kh4n> hoþ geLdin kanka
<q0kh4n> :D
<nano_> oh türkler geldi
<RyaN-user-520> hb
<RyaN-user-520> kana
<RyaN-user-520> :D
<q0kh4n> hoþ geLdi
<q0kh4n> :D:D
<wilee-nilee> nano_, hmm I always use gparted to make a ntfs for windows
<RyaN-user-520> Selam
<WalterN> wilee-nilee: uh, no. the three drives were two 3tb and one 2tb, insall to the 2tb drive and it puts a EFI partition on the three tb drive... wha? then if the two three tb drives were already partitioned/formatted and plugged in, windows would simply refuse to install to the 2tb drive.
<RyaN-user-520> kýzlar
<RyaN-user-520> varmý bi aber
<q0kh4n> kanka kýz yok
<q0kh4n> :D
<RyaN-user-520> yardan
<RyaN-user-520> :D
<RyaN-user-520> kim
<FloodBot1> RyaN-user-520: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RyaN-user-520> var
<q0kh4n> aL bak
<q0kh4n> banLandýn
<q0kh4n> :D
<nano_> There is no disk says windows ntfs with gparted we make
<lionofgod> AciontParsnip: I did not reboot, but I ran that command and this was output, it mentions the mouse on lines 649, 810-811, 858-859
<q0kh4n> ¢ýk nick deðiþtir kanka
<q0kh4n> :D
<FloodBot1> q0kh4n: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<q0kh4n> kapa ¢eneni
<lionofgod> Nothing seems wrong with it
<RyaN-user-520> :DDD
<RyaN-user-520> nolyuo
<RyaN-user-520> kanka
<RyaN-user-520> :D
<RyaN-user-520> ne iþe yarar bu kanal
<FloodBot1> RyaN-user-520: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RyaN-user-520> kýmýn
<RyaN-user-520> :D
<wilee-nilee> WalterN, Ahh efi's that is a another thing, and drives that large being read altogether could be a problem I suppose.
<peepsalot> i just upgraded from an older nvidia card to a newer one.  what do i need to do to get x running again?  just reinstall the drivers or something else?
<q0kh4n> noLuy yw
<q0kh4n> :D
<lionofgod> ActionParsnip: I did not reboot, but I ran that command and this was output, it mentions the mouse on lines 649, 810-811, 858-859
<lionofgod> (01:53:11 PM) q0kh4n: ??k nick de?i?tir kanka
<ActionParsnip> peepsalot: i'd uninstall the driver, reboot then reinstall
<Kyle__> Frack.
<lionofgod> http://pastebin.com/Cwp43QSY
<Kyle__> Anyone know how to stop mdadm from rebuilding?
<RrR>  Sâdece Sus`uyorum...
<T_A_N_K> hmmm
<q0kh4n> «lionofgod» ?
<RrR> Selam
<wilee-nilee> WalterN, not everybody is using that partitioning, not many as of now really
<WalterN> wilee-nilee: is a problem. butt tons of problems. could only get it to work like we wanted after installing in excess of 10 times
<T_A_N_K> would it be wise to use a 4 gb usb as / and the /home on a hard disk?
<wilee-nilee> unless over 2 tb
<lapion> Kyle__, not a god idea..
<nano_> ubuntu windows ta 3 tane olan diski birleştirip tek disk gibi görüyor
<Kyle__> lapion: Probably not.  *sigh*  A typo is causing this system to sync it's raid1 set to /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sdb3.  Now to wait the damn things out.
<WalterN> wilee-nilee: linux never has been a problem. just define whatever partitions I want and it does it... no hidden things happen
<MadarChodBhosDK> :
<MadarChodBhosDK> gnome-session: Depends: gnome-session-bin (>= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<MadarChodBhosDK>                Depends: gnome-session-common (= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<RrR> Kyle__ amin varmý gardaþ?
<lapion> Kyle__, in that case force a halt..
<MadarChodBhosDK> i am getting dependency error
<Kyle__> thedancingdeer: Wise?  Never tried it, should work OK.  But why?
<nano_> kudurdunuz mu abazlar :D
<wilee-nilee> WalterN, yeah always works for me I hardly use windows I started on open source
<Kyle__> lapion: I wonder if I can fail it....
<nano_> :(
<lapion> Kyle__, you might still be able to recover other partitions
<RrR> Hello
<RrR> How are you girls?
<Kyle__> lapion: It was an empty replacement drive for the dead one dell shipped with my server.
<Kyle__> Damn dell
<billyjam> Anybody here who can help me to get a Logitech M187 wireless mouse to work with Ubuntu 12.04?
<Kyle__> So, how come RrR hasn't been kickbanned by now?
<lapion> Kyle__, let it rebuild
<nano_> :(
<Kyle__> lapion: Yea, probably right.
<L3top> Do you have a support question RrR?
<lapion> use it as is
<RrR> Kyle__ f*ck off bebegim
<wilee-nilee> WalterN, efi and gpt partitioning though is trickier it seems
<LordOfTime> !ops | RrR
<ubottu> RrR: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<lionofgod> billyjam: I have a feeling that ubuntu doesnt like logitech... my logitech mouse is all jerky >.<
<LordOfTime> thanks bazhang
<WalterN> wilee-nilee: also, windows built in software RAID is complete garbage... <3 mdadm
<ActionParsnip> billyjam: what is the output of:  uname -a     please
<lionofgod> Can someone please help me get my mouse fixed... its all jerky!
<billyjam> lionofgod: So I've understod.. but mine doesn't seem to work at all.... :(
<lapion> RrR, please no swearing.. Kyle__  you neither.. it's not the word that's a swearin it's the intention behind the word
<Kyle__> WalterN: And mdadm supports raid6 :) which is fantastic.
<lionofgod> billyjam: when you boot?
<Kyle__> lapion: Sorry.  Is using fsck as a swear word still ok?
<wilee-nilee> WalterN, would not know I always do a mbr partitioning, since my setup are that way stock, I have not had to deal with any other yet thank goodness.
<MadarChodBhosDK> while installing gnome tweak tool from software center i get this dependency error
<MadarChodBhosDK> gnome-session: Depends: gnome-session-bin (>= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<MadarChodBhosDK>                Depends: gnome-session-common (= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<q0kh4n> türkLer nerde
<lionofgod> billyjam: My mouse does not work on first boot, but when I reboot it works
<q0kh4n> turkLer yazsin
<q0kh4n> aLoo
<lapion> like I said it's the intention behind the word.. not the word itself
<Kyle__> gotcha.
<WalterN> wilee-nilee: its not a problem... unless its on windows.
<L3top> MadarChodBhosDK: do you have any PPA's installed?
<MadarChodBhosDK> Is there any way to solve the dependency error
<billyjam> ActionParsnip: Linux bjam-laptop 3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:52 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> MadarChodBhosDK: can you PASTEBIN the output of:  apt-cache policy gnome-session; apt-cache policy gnome-session-bin
<lund> last time i saw someone get told off for swearing they were told there might be priests or small children in the channel, heh
<billyjam> lionofgod: ok, thank's I'll try that
<L3top> MadarChodBhosDK: do what ActionParsnip said
<lionofgod> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Cwp43QSY, heres the log... everything looks fine it mentions mouse on last lines and around line 809
<JeffSpicoliDude> Haha.  One is a danger to the other :P
<ActionParsnip> billyjam: if you unload then reload the psmouse module, does it help?
<lanceio> I just deleted unity and all of gnome, how do I get compiz? when I install compiz, it says its alredy the latest version
<lionofgod> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<delac> does anyone know if the state given by "nmcli nm wwan" is stored somewhere?
<MadarChodBhosDK> ActionParsnip:GNU bash, version 4.2.10(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<lanceio> I did that too, but im on fluxbox now and how do I access compiz using gdm?
<L3top> !pastebin | MadarChodBhosDK
<ubottu> MadarChodBhosDK: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> MadarChodBhosDK: run the command then use pastebin to host it
<MadarChodBhosDK> ok
<lionofgod> Aooarebtly compiz does not work on fluxbox...
<lionofgod> *apparently
<Chat8197> Hi
<Tynach> Has anybody gotten the Alternate Installer for 12.04 to properly install a bootable system while using LVM?
<lionofgod> ActionParsnip: hey, can you please help me fin my mouse : )
<ActionParsnip> lanceio: compiz is a WM, as is fluxbox
<Kyle__> linagee: I don't beleive fluxbox is a full gnome WM.  I thought you needed a full gnome wm for compiz sutff to work on it.
<lanceio> ActionParsnip, exactly: which is why I wanna go into compiz to remove fluxbox
<MadarChodBhosDK> http://pastebin.com/QRb2bsm5
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: It's a full WM, not just a collection of pretties for all gnome vms?
<lionofgod> laveio: compiz --replace
<Kyle__> s/vms/wms
<ActionParsnip> lionofgod: then press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<Tynach> I've tried everything, and I can't get it to work. I'm using a separate /boot partition, and even when it fails, I try to open a console in recovery mode with my root filesystem and try to reinstall grub and so forth... Nothing works.
<votproductions> rtfm
<lanceio> lionofgod, that doesnt work
<lanceio> it says fluxbox is running
<ActionParsnip> MadarChodBhosDK: can you PM me and paste the text to me, my workplace blocks pastebin
<lionofgod> try metacity --replace
<votproductions> rtfm
<lionofgod> and then compiz --replace
<lanceio> Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager
<Tynach> lanceio, if you run "compiz --replace" it should work. Note that is "compiz SPACE DASH DASH replace".
<lanceio> same error for both of them
<iKelvin> Hello championship league is going to play in less than an hour
<unkn-error> Is there a way to check the reability of an hardisk from linux? Search && fix for physical bad blocks on old laptop ide hdd?
<lionofgod> ActionParsnip: is their any mouse setting that I can reset?
<ActionParsnip> lionofgod: not sure dude, sorry
<Kyle__> unkn-error: badblocks is the classic one.  Also install smartmontools, it will let you check the smart status and run smart tests.
<lionofgod> Actionparsnip: k w/e
<Tynach> Does anybody know about my LVM problem? Details of someone else having it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1000927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000927 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "12.04 new install or update: if LVM + full encrypted disk grub installation fails!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<unkn-error> Kyle__: thx
<Icehawk78> I'm having a weird issue - all of my video playback on my system appears to be running at 2x speed
<iKelvin> Does anyone know how to mount iphone4 to ubuntu 12.04?
<votproductions> rtfm
<L3top> in what program Icehawk78
<DJones> votproductions: Please don't do that
<ikonia> votproductions: unacceptable
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk78: which apps have you tried?
<ikonia> votproductions: if you can't/don't want to help - don't
<Kyle__> Tynach: Are you installing grub on an LVM /boot partition?
<billyjam> ActionParsnip: It worked after reboot, thank's for your help!
<ActionParsnip> billyjam: sweet
<Icehawk78> ActionParsnip: xbmc, movie player, vlc
<ikonia> Tynach: I don't believe /boot can be on an lvm partition
<WalterN> ActionParsnip: ahhhh.... woot *squee* thanks... it worked with that.. not sure what was wrong before
<Kyle__> Tynach: Nevermind, page finally loaded
<Tynach> Kyle__, no, I have a separate normal /boot partition, and I'm installing Grub to /dev/sda, not a partition.
<lanceio> sudo apt-get install compiz-*
<lanceio> is what I tried now
<Tynach> ikonia, I have a separate non-lvm partition for /boot.
<ikonia> Tynach: so then the machine should boot fine, at worst complain that it can't see /
<ikonia> (assuming / is on lvm)
<Tynach> Yes, / is on lvm.
<ActionParsnip> WalterN: no idea, thats all I do on a fresh install of my server. Copy file in, make smbpasswd users, resart smbd service. done
<ikonia> Tynach: so it should at least start to boot, and at worst compain it can't see /
<L3top> np ment0s... have a good one.
<Kyle__> Tynach: Yea, should be fine.  / on LVM is prefectly fine, I do it routinely.  My guess is the problem is somewhere in the encryption part.
<Tynach> ikonia, Kyle__, I'm not using encryption, unlike this guy. I'm just using LVM. I had the exact same setup for 11.04 and 11.10, but now it's not working in 12.04.
<kelvinella> hi
<Icehawk78> ActionParsnip: It appears to be music, too. I just loaded an mp3 into Banshee and that also had an issue. I'm guessing it's a setting to do with my video card (connected via HDMI) but I'm not really sure.
<ikonia> Tynach: what error are you actually getting
<eldeloli> bona tarda
<votproductions> rtfm
<Kyle__> Tynach: Oooh.  Oh.  It worked on my laptop I think.  I could pull up a VM and give it a shot.
<ActionParsnip> Icehawk78: try enabling vsync in your playeras
<kelvinella> hello?
<Tynach> ikonia, Kyle__: error is something like "error: no such device: *insert long hex string*".
<WalterN> ActionParsnip: herm... its showing it as "samba24" when I log in... what is the setting to change that?
<Tynach> And then a grub rescue prompt.
<Kyle__> Tynach: Is this on apple hardware or one of the odd MSI motherboards taht uses EFI?
<ikonia> Tynach: need to take a note of that error, especially the device it is looking for
<Tynach> Kyle__, no, this is on a 1 - 3 year old ASUS motherboard.
<Tynach> ikonia, I'm currently reinstalling Ubuntu (with the exact same setup, but formatting all relevant partitions and redoing the LVM), so if it happens again, I will note the error.
<Kyle__> Tynach: Hum.  I don't recall hearing about EFI on asuses, but I"m not expert on them either.... This just rings a bell for when I had to install ubuntu-server on a system with EFI.
<Tynach> Kyle__, if it were EFI, it wouldn't have worked in 11.10 and 11.04.
<Kyle__> Tynach: 11 worked with EFI.  It was strange, but it worked.
<Tynach> Kyle__, and 12.04 doesn't? Isn't that a regression?
<MadarChodBhosDK> How to know if i installed Gnome3 ppa  and how to remove it?
<Kyle__> Tynach: It may be.  I'm testing really quick on a VM with a standard bios.
<dontknow> how can i change selected items orange colour. I did in gconf-editor "gnome => desktop => interface" and added "gtk-color-scheme" and added colr code but it doesn't effect!?
<Tynach> Kyle__, alright. I'd do the same, except all my VM testing I do is on my desktop which, well... Can't boot, can't test.
<guest_128> Someone here?
<Tynach> dontknow, try installing the "Gnome Tweak Tool". From there you can customize color settings.
<ikonia> guest_128: 1400+ people are
<dayNnight> Lovely
<dayNnight> I am using an open proxy right now
<Tynach> guest_128, there are 1660 people here total.
<dontknow> Tynach, i installed it and i didn't see any color costumising
<WalterN> 1,660 ppl
<dayNnight> but for some reason that doesnt work for IcqNet
<dayNnight> Someone knows why, or what else to use?
<ikonia> dayNnight: this channel is for ubuntu technical support only
<ikonia> dayNnight: please keep to within that topic
<dayNnight> Well, all other channels/forums are dead
<dayNnight> I thought one of you might know this
<Tynach> dontknow, you're right. I just double checked, and it doesn't have it. Lame.
<ikonia> dayNnight: that doesn't mean here is acceptable
<dontknow> Tynach, where is the color change section in tweak tool
<ikonia> dayNnight: sorry, we stick within ubuntu technical support in here
<dontknow> Tynach, yes
<dayNnight> Jeez, why so strict
<ikonia> dayNnight: sorry, those are the rules
<MadarChodBhosDK> How to remove Gnome3 ppa
<dayNnight> I use Ubuntu and Xchat anyways. So no-one knows something to try, except for Tor or Open proxys?
<dontknow> how can i change selected items orange colour. I did in gconf-editor "gnome => desktop => interface" and added "gtk-color-scheme" and added colr code but it doesn't effect!? No one knows about this?!!
<ikonia> dayNnight: sorry, I don't appear to be making myself clear
<ikonia> dayNnight: this is not an ubuntu issue, so not ontopic for this channel
<kelvin911> hi how to retrieve my nickname password?
<ikonia> kelvin911: from where ?
<kelvin911> from reenode
<kelvin911> freenode
<ikonia> kelvin911: ask in #freenode
<kelvin911> thx
<yeats> MadarChodBhosDK: open the software center, go to Edit -> Software Sources, click  on the Other Software tab and unclick the PPA
<dayNnight> Ignore me if you please. seriously
<bazhang> dayNnight, #freenode NOT here
<ikonia> dayNnight: no, follow the rules
<dayNnight> the rules are a bit old then
<MadarChodBhosDK> yeats:trying that....
<guest_128> That was unnecessary
<L3top> MadarChodBhosDK: if not, check the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.d   it can probably be deleted from there.
<prateekp> what is the command to remove a directory
<Tynach> prateekp, rm -r foldername
<Tynach> The -r is for 'recursive'.
<prateekp> rm -rf i guess u mean
<ntyp> prateekp: it it's empty, `rmdir`. if it's not empty, use `rm -R` or `rm -r` (both works)
<ntyp> for more details use `man rm` or `man rmdir`
<Tynach> prateekp, the 'f' part of that will FORCE deleting files that you might want to keep. If you want to be safe, just use rm -r.
<ntyp> i never use rm -f except it is absolutely necessary
<prateekp> ok
<Tynach> Because rm -r will ask you "Are you sure you want to delete this file (y/n)?"
<Tynach> And rm -rf will just say "IMMA DELETE EVERYTHING MUAHAHAHA!!!".
<ntyp> linux is like a good soldier
<ntyp> if tell it to `rm -Rf /`, it says, yes sir
<As001> Hi my MOSART Semi. USB Composite Device Keyboard does not work while mouse is working can you help me
<bastidrazor> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bastidrazor> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<rahulwadh> hey
<ikonia> bastidrazor: ok ok
<bastidrazor> oops.. i missed it.
<bastidrazor> ikonia: yeah, i didn't read the scroll.
<ikonia> ntyp: careful, don't post stuff like that incase people try it
<ikonia> bastidrazor: it's fine
<Tynach> ikonia, Kyle__: I just finished the reinstallation, and it gives the same error.
<Tynach> Here's the full error:
<ntyp> u're right, i should take more care
<ikonia> Tynach: don't paste it
<ikonia> Tynach: use a pastebin
<ikonia> ntyp: thanks
<rahulwadh> i am using windows 8 and now i want to shift to ubuntu 12.04 or linux mint maya i have tried everything but it never boots up\
<Tynach> It's one line, but ok.
<ntyp> ikonia: nothing for, it my fault. thanks for the hint
<ntyp> +was
<ikonia> Tynach: one line is fine
<escott> rahulwadh, details
<Fisher> I usually know how to fix repository errors but this one has got me, can someone take a look. http://paste.ubuntu.com/996072/
<thebishop> hi, mounting ntfs with fstab seems broken.  i'm using the entry below, and i get an error on boot to skip mounting: UUID=d1a13949-f2a0-4c73-8177-6ca6da7a5caf /mnt/storage          ntfs-3g auto,users,uid=0,gid=1000,umask=000,rw   0 0
<As001> I can see it in dmesg output but keyboeard does not work at all.
<shawe> rahulwadh, did you get a black screen on boot?
<MadarChodBhosDK> yeats : there is no such option in that tab,
<rahulwadh> i tried booting it with cd,dvd,flash drive it says reboot to finish installing but after that it never boots up
<rahulwadh> yes i got a pure black screen
<MadarChodBhosDK> maybe the gnome3 tools is not installed
<shawe> what graphic card do you have?
<thebishop> rahulwadh, is this a laptop?
<L3top> MadarChodBhosDK: if not, check the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.d it can probably be deleted from there.
<shawe> maybe is a driver problem
<omerta> hi all
<Tynach> error: no such device: 3420f7fa-d0a0-4f89-8d65-c40868337d5b.
<L3top> MadarChodBhosDK: you will need to run update afterwards
<thebishop> rahulwadh, i have a laptop which boots fine, but the brightness defaults to 0, boost up the brightness and it works
<rahulwadh> yes it is a laptop and i have ati 512 mb graphics card
<ikonia> Tynach: ok, look at what that device is
<rahulwadh> wait a sec m trying
<Tynach> Then the next line has "grub rescue> _" with the _ being a blinking cursor.
<escott> thebishop, verify the uuid by running sudo blkid
<Tynach> ikonia, I have no idea how to do that. I am not familiar with the grub command line.
<omerta> what is the best site for ubuntu newbies??
<rahulwadh> oh thanks alot i have been trying this since lst 2 days n its only a brightness problem
<shawe> rahulwadh, try pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 when screen goes black, if you can see a terminal, it is working
<rahulwadh> thanks alot
<ikonia> Tynach: you'll need to boot into a livecd and look using "blkid"
<Node_556> alguem me ajuda ??
<ikonia> Tynach: you may want to consider changing the device path to /dev/sda2 or whatever you want it to be
<thebishop> escott, oh shit... thanks a lot, the disk isn't ntfs after all
<rahulwadh> i wish i could do repay u if i can
<shawe> you can see on /var/log/Xorg.0.log what is happening
<thebishop> escott, /me is dumb
<Node_556> Brazil ??
<ikonia> Tynach: I suspect your lvm disk isn't starting quick enough to be seen
<Node_556> Help me
<Node_556> Help me
<FloodBot1> Node_556: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Node_556: stop
<rahulwadh> windows suck\
<DJones> !br | Node_556
<ubottu> Node_556: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Tynach> ikonia, because I'm using LVM, I presume I'll need to use a LiveCD that is not Ubuntu? Ubuntu LiveCD doesn't come with LVM.
<ikonia> rahulwadh: don't need that sort of nonsense here
<As001> can you tell me configuration file for X so I can try to set it
<ikonia> Tynach: ahh, I take your point
<ikonia> As001: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> Tynach: are you using any form of raid by any chance
<Fisher> linux mint 13 meya rc in the wild.
<Kyle__> Tynach: Ubuntu alternate
<kelvinella> hi
<L3top> ikonia: couldn't Tynach install LVM from the live disk?
<Tynach> ikonia, not really, but I'm using LVM as a sort of RAID. Here's a description of my setup: https://plus.google.com/u/0/110992079327865803047/posts/eYfhiK4Gecr
<shawe> rahulwadh, its backlight to 0 on start?
<Tynach> Kyle__, the alternate installer isn't exactly a LiveCD.
<ikonia> L3top: no, not without a signigicant error
<ikonia> L3top: significant effort sorrt
<Kyle__> Tynach: Good point, was thinking installing :)
<Node_556> thankz DJones
<Fisher> ActionParsnip, I usually know how to fix repository errors but this one has got me, can someone take a look. http://paste.ubuntu.com/996072/
<Kyle__> Tynach: you're using lvm mirroring, but not on /boot, right?  lvm mirroring on boot can cause a system to be non-bootable.
<MadarChodBhosDK> L3top: Here are the contents of etc/apt/sources.list.d/oneiric.partner.list------> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner #Added by software-center
<Tynach> L3top, I probably could, good point. ikonia, you sure? I thought as long as you had enough RAM (I have 6GB), you could install stuff in the LiveCD session. Kyle__, alternate installer is what I used to install; and just went through the reinstall, with the same issue.
<shawe> if "problem" persists, you can put on rc.local a command for replace brightness to 100% on boot, isn't the best solution, but you don't need to do it manually anymore
<Tynach> Kyle__, no, not mirroring, striping. And /boot is a normal ext4 partition.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> update manager moving slowly for anyone else today?
<ikonia> Tynach: ok, so here are some things to consider
<DaDaDOSPrompt> I pressed check a while ago and it is going nuts on me
<DaDaDOSPrompt> downloads are quite slow, but nothing else is
<L3top> MadarChodBhosDK: is there anything else in /etc/apt/sources.list.d other than that?
<ikonia> Tynach: you have partitions for the the LVM section, are their partition types marked as "LVM"
<Tynach> ikonia, yes. They are.
<Kyle__> Tynach: OK.  I thought you said that before, just wanted to make sure :)    Never tried lvm striping myself...
<MadarChodBhosDK> L3top: yes
<ikonia> Tynach: I'm not being funny - I'm just checking all is well, so "how do you know", or what are you doing to check/confirm that
<ikonia> Tynach: I'm only asking as a lot of people make this sort of mistake
<MadarChodBhosDK> oniericpartner-list.distupgrade-------------->deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner #Added by software-center
<ActionParsnip> Fisher: run the commands at step 5 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<Fisher> ty
<prateekp> i was installing eclipse i follwed all the steps given on link http://colinrrobinson.com/technology/install-eclipse-ubuntu/ but at the execution it says an error
<L3top> I said is there anything ELSE, meaning other than that MadarChodBhosDK. MadarChodBhosDK: if it were me, I would delete everything in the sources.list.d directory and update.
<Kyle__> ikonia: They actually don't need to be marked LVM.  I do it anyway, but that part isn't necesasary.  Usually.
<ikonia> Kyle__: it really depends,
<prateekp> the error is bash: /opt/eclipse/eclipse: cannot execute binary file
<Tynach> ikonia, I understand, this is all troubleshooting :) And, I simply remember in the Alternate installer, because I redid the LVM. I made sure to only use my two LVM partitions; right now just the 200 GB and the 100GB from the 500GB that partially has Windows on it (if you read my Google+ post that I linked).
<Kyle__> prateekp: Are you sure you're using the right version?  32bit for 32bit, amd64 for amd64?
<ikonia> Tynach: how are you confirming the partition type is set to LBM
<ikonia> LVM
<ActionParsnip> prateekp: does the file exist and is it executabl
<MadarChodBhosDK> L3top: there are two files in that directory each with the same content....I am trying deleting and updating now
<prateekp> yes it exist and is executable
<prateekp> but nothing happens on double clicking it
<domino14> if theres a program that is doing a very bad job of fragmenting memory, can i see the total memory usage of the process with ps aux?
<Tynach> ikonia, right now I'm still at the grub rescue> prompt. How would you recommend I confirm? Because right now I'm just going off memory, which I understand is insufficient.
<Kyle__> prateekp: Try running file on it.  file /opt/eclipse/eclipse or whatever it is.
<L3top> MadarChodBhosDK: also check that cat /etc/apt/sources.list does not contain any PPAs
<ikonia> Tynach: I'm guessing based on experience (and I should say this is only a guess) the second disk in your LVM config isn't spinning up fast enough for the volume to start at boot time
<domino14> or is that inaccurate? if free -m shows that theres 2 gb of memory left, but it's super fragmented, do i know this info?
<L3top> man thats clever ikonia. Wouldn't have occurred to me.
<ActionParsnip> prateekp: what is the output of: uname -a; file /opt/eclipse/eclipse
<Tynach> ikonia, interesting. It worked for 11.10 though.
<ikonia> Tynach: you may want to use a livecd, install lvm and manually assemble the volume group, mount the logical volume and verify it's integrity
<escott> domino14, you can access the raw memory map in /proc/PID there might be a tool to measure fragmentation of that
<ikonia> Tynach: also verify the grub config
<Tynach> ikonia, will do. On that note, how do I verify the grub config?
<prateekp> the output of 'file /opt/eclipse/eclipse': ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.4.0, not stripped
<ActionParsnip> domino14: fragmented memory?
<ikonia> Tynach: try setting the grub configs root to /dev/vg00/root_lv or what ever it's called
<Kyle__> ikonia: Box with lots of fast scsi drives starting staggered?
<domino14> escott: free -m shows theres about 17% of memory usage, but my program is crashing because of "out of memory", which makes no sense, right?
<andrew_> word?
<domino14> ActionParsnip: i dont know, im out of ideas
<ikonia> Kyle__: I'm guessing, nothing more, as I have no info to work with
<MadarChodBhosDK> L3top: no there are only precise universe multiverse links in /etc/apt/sources.list
<domino14> can ram get really fragmented so an allocator cant find contiguous blocks?
<Kyle__> ikonia: Ah.  I was wondering where you've experienced that, and that's the only situation I coudl think of.
<domino14> am i just pulling that out of somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> prateekp: and: uname -a
<Kyle__> prateekp: And what does uname -a say?
<ikonia> Tynach: look at the grub grub.cfg and make sure it's pointing at vaid devices,
<prateekp> Linux papri 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<escott> domino14, it would be almost impossible on 64bit. but on 32bit R would do that all the time because it tried to malloc a contiguous array, but could not because its virtual address space is fragmented. usually programs are better about that and give a more accurate error message
<Tynach> ikonia, I have the volume group named vg_root and the logical volume named lv_root. Booting into the LiveCD right now.
<Kyle__> prateekp: You've got a 32bit kernel, and installed the 64bit version of ecplise.  Download and install the 32bit version of eclipse.
<ActionParsnip> domino14: the memory management in the kernel will prevent that
<L3top> ok MadarChodBhosDK, do whatever it was you were doing that brought you here to begin with after update is finished
<ikonia> Tynach: yhou may want to consider (just a thought) changing the grub root option to /dev/vg_root/lv_root
<ikonia> Tynach: that will remove any possability the uuid is wrong
<prateekp> ok so does it mean that 32 bit application runs on my OS
<prateekp> and one more thing how u get to know that my kernel is 32 bit
<Kyle__> prateekp: Yes.  It means only 32bit applications can run.
<Kyle__> prateekp: Because it said i686.
<MadarChodBhosDK> L3top: ok...
<prateekp> and what is for 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: thanks, typing on a GT540 is hard with these thumbs
<prateekp> ?
<Tynach> ikonia, when I was trying to reinstall grub manually, I used the alternate installer to get into a root environment using /dev/vg_root/lv_root. Here is the command I used:
<Tynach> grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda
<Kyle__> prateekp: The 64bit 86 kernels all say x86_64
<zykotick9> prateekp: 64bit is x86_64
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: No problem.  I _hate_ complex typing with my thumbs.
<ActionParsnip> prateekp: x86_64
<Kyle__> or typing period with them.../
<Tynach>  / at the time was the filesystem in /dev/vg_root/lv_root, and I also had previously mounted /dev/sda5 (the 100 MB /boot partition) to /boot.
 * L3top resists temptation 
<ikonia> Tynach: root isn't /dev/sda
<Tynach> ikonia, read my line again. --root-directory=/
<Tynach> Note the 'slash'.
<Tynach> /dev/sda was the device I installed grub to.
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: handy on bus journeys :-)
<Kyle__> grub supports booting off of an LVM /boot now... will the ubuntu installer let you do it?
<ikonia> Kyle__: didn't think it did support that
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: I hear ya.
<Tynach> Kyle__, I kept hearing that from people in #debian, but I'm not going to risk it.
<Kyle__> ikonia: Grub does, but most distro-installers don't.
<Kyle__> Tynach: That's how I found out not to LVM mirror /boot
<JD_ML> .
<retis> hi,i was trying from my terminal to install sun-jdk by "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre " ...command but getting this error...http://paste.ubuntu.com/996248/.......need solution please.
<Kyle__> retis: they no longer carry the sun jdk in the repos.
<prateekp> what does i386 means
<L3top> open-jdk or go to oracle to get it
<JD_ML> .
<escott> prateekp, 32bit
<prateekp> is it 32 bit
<prateekp> ok
<prateekp> can i run 32 bit on 64 bit
<escott> prateekp, yes
<tomtiger11> yep
<prateekp> k
<Kyle__> retis: You need to download the .bin, install it, then update-alternatives for each part of it.  Not the most fun thing in the world, but it's not too hard.
<ment0s> prateekp: applications only
<prateekp> ment0s: ?
<ment0s> prateekp: you can run programs 32bit on 64bit machine but drivers etc have to be 64 bit
<prateekp> ok
<prateekp> can u give me example of drivers
<Tynach> ikonia, what packages for lvm support do I need? Just lvm2?
<Kyle__> prateekp: anything that shows up when you type lsmod as root
<ActionParsnip> Libs, not drivers
<ikonia> Tynach: it should pull in all dependencies
<ment0s> there are thousand of them :P
<Tynach> ikonia, only dependancy is 'watershed', whatever that is.
<ikonia> Tynach: I have no idea what that is
<Tynach> Well, it's installing.
<ment0s> lspci shows you your pci devices attached to computer and lsusb shows you usb devices
<hdhzero> hi everyone. I would like to know if exists a smart cd with an ncurses interface or similar
<Kyle__> Tynach: I forgot to tell it not to grab updates while installing, so that VM test is still chugging along on the install.
<escott> hdhzero, smart cd?
<Kyle__> ment0s: and dmidecode shows everything your bios sees.
<JD_ML> JD_ML
<Tynach> ikonia, Kyle__, I successfully mounted the logical volume. It's working fine.
<lund> retis, i used this method http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<ikonia> Tynach: ok, look at your lvm tab
<ikonia> Tynach: look at it's uuid
<ikonia> verify that against the grub config
<hdhzero> Just as nautilus has / > home > user > folder, I was wondering if there is something with a cli interface
<Tynach> ikonia, what tool do I use to do that?
<escott> hdhzero, midnight commander
<ikonia> Tynach: blkid
<dontknow> could someone have a look at system monitor's process section and tell me if you see "gconfd-2" process?
<JD_ML> JD_ML is here
<escott> dontknow, yes
<lund> dontknow, yes
<dontknow> escott, thanks
<ment0s> dontknow: I see
<dontknow> thanks you all :D
<Diddy403> sup sup
<Tynach> ikonia, blkid is only showing anything for the root filesystem of the live cd.
<Diddy403> quick question before I install Ubuntu 12, can I turn off Unity and use Gnome 3 instead?
<Tynach> Ah, there we go. Ran it as root.
<dontknow> anyone here using cinnamon?
<gridbag> what is the name of the apt-get project for "alsa" ?
<ikonia> dontknow: it's not available on ubuntu
<L3top> !nounity | Diddy403
<ubottu> Diddy403: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dontknow> ikonia, i installed and using right now
<Diddy403> ubottu, I love you
<ubottu> Diddy403: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> dontknow: what repo did you pull it from
<dontknow> ikonia, wait a sec
<Diddy403> last time I ran linux was Debian Sarge, has a lot changed since then?
<Tynach> ikonia, I cannot find any partitions or filesystems that match the hex string that grub error'd on.
<ikonia> Tynach: ok, so that suggests it's looking for a non-existant device
<zeidoz> gridbag: did you use apt-cache to search?  i see a package "alsa-base"
<JD_ML> .
<Tynach> ikonia, is it possible that it's the left-over grub installation from 11.10 that's actually booting up?
<Tynach> And it's not even booting my new installation of grub?
<JD_ML> JD_ML
<ikonia> Tynach: it's more likley something in the upgrade/post upgrade has changed the uuid and now it's not valid
<ikonia> JD_ML: please stop that
<Tynach> If so, how would I check for all grub installations on all drives?
<L3top> !ot | Diddy403
<ubottu> Diddy403: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JD_ML> i'm testing
<Tynach> ikonia, but wouldn't a grub-install blahblah and update-grub fix that?
<JD_ML> im new here
<dontknow> ikonia, "ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable" this one
<ikonia> JD_ML: then please stop
<ikonia> dontknow: ahh, some random guys PPA, ok, so it's not an ubuntu package
<dontknow> ikonia, no no
<JD_ML> and i need set my colors
<ikonia> JD_ML: ok, well this channel is for ubuntu technical discussion only, so please don't test
<dontknow> anyone here can activate ALT+F2 on cinnamon?
<JD_ML> so were can i testing. tell me pls
<ikonia> JD_ML: #test
<Diddy403> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ikonia> Tynach: depends on a lot of things, the easy thing to do is update your grub config and see if it makes a difference
<xyzzymaze> Greetings all .. sorry if it's been asked, but has it been tough to get updates from the repos?  thanks ..
<ment0s>  ok Guys I i'll need a little help with hp all-in-one desktop .. ubuntu 9 runs perfectly on it and no issues noticed but when i upgrade to 12 or 10 version Im getting black screen and its no possible to go terminal by alt+3 etc .., I can only run it with nomodeset option but then I have no acceleration and graphic is so slow. I thought its because of LightDM so I have removed it but still the same on GDM.. also I have insta
<Tynach> ikonia, heh. Alright.
<ikonia> Tynach: I'm not being lazy, it's just an easier check than working through the whole of the grub setup
<JD_ML> i changed my color and i need reset it.
<L3top> JD_ML: /join #myveryowntest
<lanceio> how do I add another entry into gdm?
<JD_ML> #test
<Diddy403> Can I use the Wubi installer to do a dual-boot scenario?
<Tynach> ikonia, I understand. I tried a grub-install, by the way, and found this peculiar problem: http://pastebin.com/bAtPDVNj
<JD_ML> tks everyone
<lanceio> Diddy403, yes
<Diddy403> thanks lanceio
<JD_ML> by. im going to learn more to go back here
<lanceio> thats what its used for
<ikonia> Tynach: never seen that before, not sure what the reference to flexnet is about
<wilee-nilee> Diddy403, it is theoretically a dualboot it may run slower, and will only be a file in windows.
<Tynach> ikonia, I know that Maya (3D program) uses a system called FlexLM for DRM. But that was older versions; newer versions don't use it. Is there a way to override that decision and use 'sector 55' anyway?
<ikonia> Tynach: flexlm is totally different, don't confuse that
<ikonia> Tynach: that's a distributed method
<escott> Tynach, you could dd over the mbr including sector 55. that way grub won't find any flexnet data
<ikonia> escott: careful this is an lvm locical volume, so don't remove the lvm header
<Tynach> ikonia, I 'man update-grub''d, and according to it it's a stub for grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg. So I tried grub-mkconfig -o /media/biglonghexfolderformountedlv/boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<Tynach> And I got this error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<escott> Tynach, you should do that from within a chrot
<escott> chroot
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: did you chroot?
<Tynach> escott, ActionParsnip, I've done chroot a few times before, and it's always been a hassle (and following a guide strictly). My understanding is that if I only chroot, it will not bring /dev and so forth with it.
<escott> Tynach, mount --bind /dev /media/chroot/dev
<Tynach> escott, I presume I'd have to do that BEFORE I chroot, yes?
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: omgubuntu sticking it to grub is a great grub how to
<Tynach> ActionParsnip, link?
<escott> Tynach, /media/chroot path wont exist inside the chroot
<ActionParsnip> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: searching for what I said would have found you that.....
<duckx0r> is there a channel specific for wine or should I ask a problem in here?
<Dr_Willis_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Aha2Y> Guys, i want to install openssh-server on my ubuntu. But it seems not to be available :>
<duckx0r> thanks Dr_Willis
<ikonia> Tynach: you'll need /proc and devfs mounted to contain those devices
<ikonia> Tynach: back shortly
<ment0s> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ActionParsnip> Aha2Y: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Dr_Willis> Aha2Y:  its there.. look again.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Aha2Y> hmkay.
<Aha2Y> ty.
<Dr_Willis> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1 (precise), package size 333 kB, installed size 817 kB
<Aha2Y> May i know what FloodBot# does?
<ment0s> kicking ass*s :P
<Dr_Willis> eats people that flood.
<auronandace> Aha2Y: prevent people flooding the channel
<Aha2Y> ah
<Dr_Willis> name should be AntiFloodBot. :)
<Aha2Y> Indeed :P
<Aha2Y> And three as backup? :D
<ActionParsnip> Aha2Y: stops people spamming the channel with multiline pastes when they don't think
<Dr_Willis> netsplits happen.
<Aha2Y> ah :)
<Aha2Y> Smart :)
<ment0s> Thats why you gotta use pastebin for more lines
<KomiaPoi1a> hi
<KomiaPoi1a> how can i kill X in Ubuntu 10.04 to install nvidia drivers by hand?
<KomiaPoi1a> it keeps restarting
<ment0s> /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<auronandace> ment0s: 10.04 uses gdm, not lightdm
<ment0s> right
<escott> ment0s, KomiaPoi1a, sudo service lightdm stop
<ment0s> then gdm stop
<KomiaPoi1a> aah
<KomiaPoi1a> thx
<KomiaPoi1a> and how can i keep the nice fonts of the terminal console after installing nvidia drivers? whenever I install nvidia, the fonts in the console become ascii
<auronandace> KomiaPoi1a: you should be using the nvidia drivers from the repo (which don't require that you drop to text mode to install them)
<_raven> id like to generate a level/spectrum illustration (video) of an audio file. any ideas how to do it for example with the vlc visualization plugins in non-realtime?
<ment0s> whereis xorg.conf in 12.04 ?
<auronandace> ment0s: not automatically generated
<escott> ment0s, for many drivers its not needed
<KomiaPoi1a> auronandace: it's an old pc and last time i did that i had issues
<auronandace> ment0s: /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if you make it, it will be obeyed)
<milaz> hi, everybody!
<ment0s> great :), could you just remind me what was the option to specify xorg.conf from different location ?
<terafl0ps> _raven, it's a bit of a hack, but I bet you could just use recordMyDesktop to capture a window that has your favorite visualization display running.
<sisar> Ctrl+ArrowKey to cycle between tabs in Firefox does not work for me.
<sisar> what should i do?
<_raven> terafl0ps i know but i need to do it non-realtime because theese files are 2 to 4 hours
<sisar> (the shortcut is mentioned on http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/Keyboard%20shortcuts )
<zykotick9> sisar: try ctrl+TAB
<rly> Is there a way to configure Ubuntu such that it doesn't ask me whether or not to restart certain services during a distribution upgrade started via the GUI?
<pourquoi> salut
<escott> _raven, you might see if gnu octave has some ability to do this
<sisar> zykotick9: that works. But any idea why the arrow keys don't work ?
<Zally666> howto ubuntu + mobile phone tv serfver
<Tynach> ikonia, what is devfs? I can't find it in root.
<Zally666> *server
<milaz> sisar: that shortcut is for __moving__ tabs, not for cycling through them
<milaz> sisar: for cycling, there's CTRL+PgDn or CTRL+PgU[
<rly> My upgrade windows says there is about 1 day and one hour (!) remaining.
<gpharos> Looking for the mythbuntu IRC channel
<sisar> milaz: yeas. right. but still, for moving tabs, the arrow keys don't work
<sisar> *yes
<auronandace> !mythbuntu | gpharos
<ubottu> gpharos: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<milaz> sisar: press Tab until tab caption is in focus
<milaz> sisar: then, CTRL+Arrow works
<_raven> escott did you already work with octave?
<sisar> milaz: oh. Thanks !
<sisar> milaz++
<milaz> sisar: you are welcome
<Enissay> Hi, I just updated my system, and chrome now is asking for upgrading flash... I downloaded it but I dont know how to install it correctly... any help please?
<KomiaPoi1a> how do i disable Nouveau kernel driver?
<rly> Is there some software which records my desktop and audio, but also actually works (as opposed to recordmydesktop)?
<escott> _raven, ive used it before
<whiskers75> rly: istanbul?
<escott> _raven, but not for this
<milaz> KomiaPoi1a: blacklist it and then 'sudo update-initramfs -u'
<Tynach> rly, recordmydesktop works fine for me. But you have to configure it.
<_raven> escott could you help me how to find out how this could work?
<KomiaPoi1a> milaz: how do i blacklist it?
<_raven> escott i know nothing about this yet
<Conradzz> Is there a way to revert previous updates?
<escott> _raven, i honestly have no idea how this would be done, and matlab syntax is a pain so it might not be worth it
<milaz> KomiaPoi1a: see /etc/modprobe.d/
<milaz> KomiaPoi1a: there, create a file nouveau.conf
<rly> Tynach: what parts are you talking about?
<ment0s> anyone can help me with that graphic issue?
<milaz> KomiaPoi1a: and put there a line 'blacklist nouveau'
<rly> Tynach: I am talking about basic things like tearing, etc.
<rly> Tynach: i.e., the quality stinks.
<rly> !istanbul
<milaz> KomiaPoi1a: or, just add that line to blacklist.conf
<Tynach> rly, you have to make it record entire frames and so forth.
<rly> whiskers75: can you point at a demo video recorded with that?
<auronandace> !info istanbul | rly
<ubottu> rly: istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-8.1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 67 kB, installed size 492 kB
<KomiaPoi1a> milaz: thx
<Tynach> rly, by default it won't record the entire frames, so it won't work properly in 3D desktop environments like Unity.
<terafl0ps> _raven, have you seen this?  Maybe one of the non-realtime tools would work for you.  http://fourms.wiki.ifi.uio.no/Audio_analysis#Non-realtime_Visualization_Tools
<whiskers75> rly: no dont have any.. sry
<Tynach> Kyle__, ikonia: I chrooted and so forth, got this error: http://pastebin.com/AdtDeiyH
<gpharos> Thank you, but I am trying to setup a Ceton Infinitv tuner using  the latest12.04  Mythbuntu  distro and trying to find an IRC channel for live help
<_raven> terafl0ps tnx for the hint ill try that
<terafl0ps> _raven, I've never used any of those myself though.
<rly> Tynach: I would think that something that is distributed for Ubuntu (which has millions of installations) should you know... work in the default configuration.
<milaz> can anybody help me?
<milaz> after update to 12.04, i got stuttuttuteringringring video and audio playback
<rly> Tynach: Ubuntu shouldn't even distribute such bad applications.
<milaz> is there any ideas where should i look at to see what's wrong?
<Conradzz> Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can do?  I ran the updates ubuntu asked, and after restarting I get a hard freeze and can't log in
<rly> Conradzz: insert LiveCD
<Conradzz> and then do what rly?
<Tynach> rly, it's not because it's a bad program, it's because it's one of those 'not officially supported, but included' programs. For such programs, you're expected to know how to use the program before downloading it, and if you don't, you can always look online for more information.
<milaz> in dmesg, i once got that: CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 20113 nsec
<rly> Conradzz: I won't hold your hand. Someone else might want to do that. It's my opinion that Linux should work and otherwise it doesn't deserve to be popular.
<Tynach> Ah, so you're basically a troll, rly.
<milaz> and once the message was 'Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 4686967280 ns)'
<Conradzz> basically
<milaz> 'Switching to clocksource acpi_pm'
<rly> Tynach: no, if people decide to send out crap to consumers, it's their problem.
<rly> Tynach: complain to Canonical.
<terafl0ps> milaz, you wouldn't happen to be working in a virtual machine would you?
<Tynach> rly, we aren't consumers. We aren't buying anything. If you bought official (over the phone) support from canonical, THEN you can complain. Until then, you aren't a consumer.
<rly> I can point people in the right direction, but if an OS needs support, they already lost, imho.\
<Conradzz> rly, why are you here?
<Tynach> rly, I guess that means RedHat and Microsoft both already lost. They both need support.
<rly> Tynach: and indeed they did.
<milaz> terafl0ps: no, it's real machine
<L3top> Which OS do you use that works ootb on absolutely everything? Where can I find this magic?
<rly> Tynach: Microsoft is losing big time as we speak.
<auronandace> !ot | rly
<ubottu> rly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<milaz> terafl0ps: first, i thought that virtualbox kernel modules can be causing that
<Tynach> rly, in fact, you could go so far as to say that every OS in existence has lost. EVERY operating system needs support.
<milaz> terafl0ps: so, i did a completely clean install onto a clean partition
<auronandace> Tynach: stick to support pease
<Tynach> Kyle__, ikonia, I've successfully fixed that error. Now, I'm going to have to know how to check my grub configuration to see if it's valid/working.
<auronandace> please
<Tynach> Sorry auronandace. Back to asking/answering questions.
<Conradzz> Was there an update to X-org in the past 2-3 days?
<milaz> terafl0ps: then, I ruled out video card drivers
<milaz> that bug persists both with nouveau and nvidia
<rly> Conradzz: I am fairly sure Ubuntu has some tool that allows you to see which upgrades you applied.
<Conradzz> I'm viewing my dpkg.log right now and can see all the updates that were applied rly
<john3voltas> greetings
<rly> Conradzz: I think there's also some GUI frontend.
<milaz> rly: in Ubuntu Software Center, there's History section
<Conradzz> ubuntu software center I believe is suppsoe to be it
<rly> milaz: which is integrated with dpkg.log, I hope?
<Conradzz> ya, but for some reason it won't open
<milaz> rly: i didn't check the sources, but that is very likely
<Conradzz> I booted recovery partition, dropped into root, mounted filesystem, used startx
<Conradzz> so basically I'm in ubuntu now, but with hardly any drivers, etc
<rly> milaz: do you think it's reasonable for an upgrade to take >16 hours excluding the time to download?
<john3voltas> i'm having problems with casper. i'm trying live-media=/dev/sda1 live-media-path=ubuntu and my ubuntu doesn't boot.
<milaz> rly: absolutely not
<wilee-nilee> rly, depends on your net speed.
<john3voltas> took this info from http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man7/casper.7.html
<rly> wilee-nilee: no, it does not.
<rly> wilee-nilee: it would help if you would _read_.
<Tynach> Ok, I looked through the grub config and I cannot for the life of me find any problems, or anywhere that it's looking for the UUID that it's choking on.
<rly> milaz: well, that's the time it takes.
<milaz> rly: why?
<Tynach> So, anyone: is there a way to list all devices that have Grub installed on them? I would like to remove any other grub installations.
<milaz> a lot of packages?
<rly> milaz: because there is no ssd in this device.\
<wilee-nilee> rly, if you had a dialup that was really slow it could take as long as it takes.
<milaz> or some particular package?
<rly> wilee-nilee: please take my advice.
<TomatoKetchup> wilee-nilee, , he said excluding time to download
<terafl0ps> milaz, that message about the unstable clock source rang a bell because I once had to configure a kernel to use acpi instead of the  programmable interrupt timer (pit) because my VM's always had time running too fast inside them.
<rly> milaz: 3200 packages
<terafl0ps> It was causing a number of programs to get confused.
<rly> milaz: the basic problem is that is does way too many diskseeks, I think.
<krababbel> rly: imagine doing it on floppies
<wilee-nilee> TomatoKetchup, ah, lol what a friendly response from rly just makes you want to help. :)
<milaz> terafl0ps: can you please give me some pointers how to do that?
<rly> krababbel: I can also imagine doing it on punch cards. Can you be even more off-topic?
<bugz__> i need help about mon0
<milaz> terafl0ps: I can try that way to see if that works
<milaz> rly: are you sure your HDD is not dying?
<bugz__> i need help about mon0
<terafl0ps> I really have no idea if that will help or not, but I just passed in a boot flag to do it in grub, like this: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/120931
<milaz> rly: i had something similar before i lost my zeroth sector on HDD along with other valuable information
<rly> milaz: I cannot be sure, but a 5400rpm disk simply isn't that fast.
<bugz__> hhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllpppppppppppppppp
<rly> milaz: it's not a very large disk and as such has low cache and low-data density.
<bugz__> i need help about mon0
<rly> milaz: it's really just Ubuntu which is not efficient.
<rly> milaz: the kernel is efficient, but the package management is not.
<bugz__> can anyone help
<bugz__> plz
<OerHeks> bugz__, just ask your question, wait and see
<milaz> rly: curiously< i'm having problem with kernel right now :)
<Tynach> rly, you don't know what you're talking about, so if you aren't asking an Ubuntu related support question, you may not want to keep talking.
<rly> Tynach: uhm, yes, I do know what I am talking about.\
<rly> Tynach: who are you to say that I don't?
<Tynach> I'm taking this to private message, because it's off topic to the channel.
<bugz__> k my computer i have an error with mon0 on the command prompt and i am 13 and confused wat is wrong
<Tynach> bugz__, what are you doing when you get the error?
<milaz> terafl0ps: so, the flag was 'clocksource=acpi_pm' ?
<bugz__> trying to get aircrack to work for my cousin
<john3voltas> anyone can help me with my casper problem?
<terafl0ps> milaz, you may want to double check that it's still called acpi_pm because I think Ubuntu runs a newer kernel than in that post, but yes.
<milaz> terafl0ps: thank you
<milaz> i'll try this
<OerHeks> bugz__, i don't know about aircrack, good luck
<bugz__> k
<Conradzz> Does anyone know how I start my wireless card while I'm in startx?
<OerHeks> * must be someone who does
<bugz__> well wat about mon0 wat is that spicefically
<terafl0ps> Conraddz, do you use the network manager in gnome?
<Conradzz> normally when I start linux my drivers are loaded and I don't have to mess with my wifi
<Conradzz> but with me having to boot into linux with startx, it seems to have not loaded it
<pzn> I'm developing a gtk app to run in ubuntu, in a device with 800x480 screen size. I want to preview how it appearence will be. how can I set my notebook to have a 800x480 screen? this size is not available in the monitor configuration.
<auronandace> Conradzz: sudo service gdm restart
<milaz> pzn: why won't you just set the size of your window to 800x480?
<auronandace> Conradzz: remember you stopped it earlier?
<Conradzz> unrcognized service auronandace, no I didn't
<pzn> milaz, all app windows work in "fullscreen" mode
<auronandace> Conradzz: so you weren't the one trying to install nvidia drivers from commandline?
<milaz> pzn: but, when debugging, you can set them to that size, won't you?
<Conradzz> nope auronandace
<bugz__> does anyone know what mon0 specificaly
<terafl0ps> Does your wifi driver show up in the output from "lsmod"
<terafl0ps> ?
<pzn> milaz, not so easy to do... fullscreen windows have different toolboxes/menus behaviour
<auronandace> Conradzz: ah, sorry, if you are using 11.10 or higher: sudo service lightdm restart
<milaz> bugz__: it probably might help if you exactly quote the whole error message
<rly> It turns out that Tynach is some 21 guy still in college without even a CS degree. I advice anyone to not enter any discussion with him.
<Conradzz> the second I start up lightdm, I'll freeze auronandace
<bugz__> if so plz k
<milaz> pzn: oh, i see
<auronandace> Conradzz: odd
<pzn> milaz, if I install ubuntu inside a virtualbox, could I set the screensize to 800x480? does it make some difference between a real video card and a virtualbox video card?
<Tynach> rly, that's important because..?
<auronandace> rly, Tynach: please no personal attacks
<milaz> pzn: I'd check it, but I'm working now on the system without virtualbox, trying to isolate one nasty bug :)
<bond_> hi
<chris_> hey
<milaz> pzn: but you surely will have your program in full-screen mode
<bond_> help hw to coneect to gmail?????????
<milaz> pzn: while it will be in virtualbox window
<pzn> milaz, then I'll try it. thanks!
<milaz> pzn: you are welcome
<rly> auronandace: Tynach started it, check log.
<milaz> pzn: just out of curiosity, why the window must be exactly 800x480?
<L3top> Why is rly still here?
<milaz> pzn: do you plan to support another screen resolutions?
<rly> auronandace: I already put him on my ignore list and as such I won't see what nonsense he has to say anyway.
<auronandace> rly: i didn't ask who started, i ask you both to stop
<pzn> milaz, because it is a touchscreen device... just 800x480 is available
<bond_> how to connect gamil with irssi
<Tynach> Yeah, it is true, I'm the one that said he didn't know what he was talking about. I'll admit to that, and I probably shouldn't have.
<milaz> pzn: i mean, don't you plan to run it on different devices?
<Tynach> shouldn't have said that, to be more exact.
<Guest39420> linux deepin is awsome
<Gnea> bond_: what's gamil?
<bond_> gmail........
<pzn> milaz, no, it is a dedicated equipment for lab purposes. I just don't have it with me right now... on monday I can run on the real device. today I'll have to develop with my notebook only :-)
<rly> L3top: why are you still here?
<Gnea> bond_: irssi is an irc client, not an email client
<Conradzz> Anyone know how I start my wireless adapter from terminal?
<milaz> pzn: i see :) good luck to you
<freshone0> i want to format my hard disk it is 500 gb with 499 gb as one part and 1.1 gb as swap how to doit
<Dr_Willis> Conradzz:  with the various iw* commands if its properly seen by the kernel
<bond_> i mean gtalk to irssi   .....i m new
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  use gparted and arange it how you like.
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  or use 'fdisk' or 'cfdisk'
<freshone0> i tried disk utility but it said that a partition is busy
<L3top> The question was not aimed at you. Do you have a support question rly?
<terafl0ps> Conraddz, also don't forget to switch on the card if this is a laptop with a physical switch for the card.  I've done that before...
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  you dont repartion filesystems that are in use normally
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  is there data on that drive you want to keep?
<bond_> gnea
<freshone0> no
<freshone0> i want a new pc
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  so you are installing ubuntu to it?
<rly> L3top: yes, how do I get rid of all the idiots (like you) to respond to me? They are ruining my experience in #ubuntu.
<freshone0> i mean i wanna delete all data
<Conradzz> terafl0ops it turns out I needed the command ifconfig wlan0 up
<Gnea> bond_: you can't, gtalk uses xml and irc is plaintext
<L3top> rly  /part
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  unmount the fileystems in use.. use gparted to delete the filesystems, apply changes, done. then remake them how you want.
<rly> freshone0: secure deletion?
<freshone0> i dont want to loose the ubuntu 12.04 i newly installed
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  so you have 1 or 2 hard drives?
<freshone0> 1
<bond_> ok  thanks
<Gnea> bond_: wait
<Gnea> bond_: I may be mistaken...
<bond_> wat?
<freshone0> it says i cannot unmount the partition
<freshone0> as iam not the root
<Gnea> bond_: yes, you can do gtalk with irssi. sorry, my bad: https://gist.github.com/709136
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  so... you need to clarify what it is you want to do exactly.   you just asked how to format the hard disk.. when aparently you mean you want to 'resize the filesystems'
<rly> bond_: you could if you would write some addon to irssi (or use one written by someone else)
<pzn> milaz, tks
<Gnea> rly: done. :)
<freshone0> i dont want to resize i just want to delete all files and data except for the operating system
<bond_> okkk name some addon
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  now thats somthign differnt you just asked how to do. ;) So.. HOW is the disk partioned now?
<Gnea> bond_: I just gave you the code
<bond_> tnks gnea
<L3top> freshone0: why wouldn't you just do a fresh install?
<Gnea> cheers
<freshone0> 499 and 1.1
<freshone0> how does one do it
<Gnea> freshone0: then it would be 498.9 and 1.1
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  so.. you want it how exactly? and how is it now?
<Gnea> freshone0: also, how much RAM do you have?
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  a pastebin of 'sudo fdisk -l' output may help clarify things also.
<OerHeks> freshone0, use a live cd, so the HDD is not mounted and you are free to do as you want
<pzn> freshone0, swap can run on partitions and also on filesystems (filesystems swap performance is a little slower than partition swaps). try a filesystem partition.  dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/swapfile bs=1M count=1024; mkswap /var/swapfile; chmod 0 /var/swapfile; then put "/var/swapfile" on /etc/fstab
<Gnea> !fstab | freshone0
<ubottu> freshone0: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<freshone0> prasad@DIMAC-X:~$ 'sudo fdisk -l'
<freshone0> sudo fdisk -l: command not found
<freshone0> prasad@DIMAC-X:~$ 'sudo fdisk -l
<freshone0> >
<freshone0> >
<FloodBot1> freshone0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tynach> Does anybody know how to list the devices that have grub on the MBR?
<Dr_Willis> err.. bash basics.. you dont put quotes around commands.. normally
<Tynach> Or how to check a device to see if grub is on its MBR?
<Dr_Willis> the quotes were to show you the whole command...
<Tynach> Dr_Willis, unless you're using those backquotes, and you want the output of one command to be part of your command.
<Tynach> But that's nitpicking.
<freshone0> how to delete all files but retain th ububtu version keeping the same partitions i have as of now
<Dr_Willis> Its clearer to use $(command)  then `command` ;)
<freshone0> how
<Tynach> Huh, I didn't know about $(command). I'll have to try that out.
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  just find the files and delete them...
<Dr_Willis> Tynach:  its a little differnt then ` `  but i cant recall the details
<brightspark> freshone0, it might actually be easier to wipe the disk completely and reinstall if you want nothing more than the OS present
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  delete all of what files exactly? the users home dirs?
<Gnea> freshone0: backup your data
<Gnea> !backup | freshone0
<ubottu> freshone0: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<freshone0> in a harddisk drive
<freshone0> the back up?
<freshone0> external hdd the back up?
<Gnea> freshone0: see the URLs that ubottu references
<shawn186> Howdy
<freshone0> ok
<shawn186> is ubuntu 10.04 LTS still available?
<auronandace> shawn186: indeed
<Gnea> shawn186: should be
<shawn186> oh good
<mssssm> Do I have to start my kernel with the profile option for ureadahead to properly profile?
<shawn186> i am having a bit of touble looking for the desktop versoin
<shawn186> *version
<OerHeks> shawn186, you can go directly to 10.04.4 > http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<auronandace> shawn186: any reason you need 10.04 and can't use 12.04?
<shawn186> yes
<Outro> hi, does anyone programing with java?
<freshone0> ok another thing the smart data says that the airflow temp is 65 c  and is failing whta to do to correct it
<Tynach> Outro, yes I program in Java, but this is not the appropriate channel.
<shawn186> 12.04 i just tried on my old pentium 4 computer is very slow, barely usable
<Gnea> shawn186: do you want CD or DVD?
<guntbert> Outro: this channel is for ubuntu support, not for programming
<auronandace> !lubuntu | shawn186
<ubottu> shawn186: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<shawn186> whereareas i like an older interface
<shawn186> oh nice
<shawn186> i am also using lili for booting off of usb
<Outro> Tynach, can i private you?
<Gnea> shawn186: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/
<freshone0> i cannot unmount 499 patiotion as iam not the root
<Tynach> Outro, of course.
<freshone0> what is root
<shawn186> but, instead of making a usb installer, is it possible to install it onto a 2 GB flash drive?
<Gnea> freshone0: root is /
<Conradzz> Yes, got my wireless up!
<Gnea> freshone0: you have to use a livecd
<freshone0> what is live cd
<Gnea> !usb | shawn186
<ubottu> shawn186: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gnea> !livecd | freshone0
<ubottu> freshone0: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Conradzz> So, now I'm just going to downgrade everything I upgraded
<OerHeks> freshone0, just the ubuntu iso, it has install & live modus
<shawn186> persistant?
<freshone0> where will i find it i just upgraded to 12.04
<Gnea> shawn186: yeah, as if you were installing to a HDD
<shawn186> oh thats what i'm looking for :P
<Gnea> shawn186: awesome
<shawn186> but..i don't have linux on this laptop
<freshone0> is there a way to delete all file from the home folder through the terminal
<lionofgod> Hello, am running ubuntu 12.04, my headset is working very weird... the right ear works but not the left, but when I change the balance in soundsettings my other ear works
<lionofgod> If i change volume then i have to change balance again
<freshone0> pls help
<lionofgod> How do i fix my sound?
<freshone0> is there a way to delete all the files from the home folder
<terafl0ps> lionofgod, have you tried equalizing the volume of your channels in alsamixer?
<rly> The wonderful Unity system has crashed. How do I restart it? It seems that only the window manager crashed.
<Gnea> freshone0: why do you need to do that?
<Tynach> rly, Unity works as a compiz plugin. To restart it, run compiz --replace.
<auronandace> rly: if just the window manager then: compiz --replace
<freshone0> so that i can put new data i have got on an external hard disk
<lionofgod> terafl0ps: Howdo i do that?
<freshone0> into the home folder
<Gnea> freshone0: that makes no sense. why would you need to delete it?
<GeekSquid> Tynach: that plugin is activated in compizconfig-settings-manager
<rly> auronandace: that gets me an API mismatch with a segfault.
<terafl0ps> From a command line, type "alsamixer"
<rly> auronandace: so much for 'continuing to use the computer during an upgrade'
<Tynach> GeekSquid, I know that, I wasn't asking the question.
<jaldhar> Hi.  Anyone using eclipse under 12.04?  (Kubuntu actually but I don't think it makes a difference in this case.)
<terafl0ps> You'll get different bars for the volume of all your devices.
<jaldhar> Since I upgraded from 11.10 it doesn't find my plugins anymore.
<jaldhar> What's up with that?
<Gnea> I guess he didn't want to explain.
<auronandace> rly: i don't do upgrades, i fresh install, less hassle
<Gnea> or maybe I misunderstood
<shawn186> aww http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux
<compdoc> upgrades and updates are so slow today. someone attacking ubuntu's servers?
<auronandace> rly: also a whole lot quicker too
<rly> auronandace: sure, I can imagine that, but it's not good advertisement for Ubuntu.
<shawn186> why is it down?
<jaldhar> compdoc: I noticed that too.
<OerHeks> compdoc, changing mirror can help
<rly> auronandace: 'reinstalling a system' is a concept from the '90s.
<Dr_Willis> i find windows also works best with reinstalls...
<lionofgod> terafl0p: played aroundw ith abrs while some sound was playing... didnt work
<ubukou> Quick Question .. any ideas where can i chat about android? like Roms and Hacks?
<shawn186> Dr_Willis I do too :D
<terafl0ps> lionofgod, each bar should be flat at the top, but pressing "E" or "W" on the keyboard increases your left and right volume respectively.
<Dr_Willis> compdoc:  servers been slow for liek 3 days.
<jaldhar> uboku: #cyanogenmod is one place.
<jaldhar> ubukou:  #cyanogenmod is one place.
<aquishix> Has anyone ever encountered issues with 2TB drives?
<ubukou> jaldhar, thanks that makes sense
<Tynach> Asking on #grub has gotten me no responses. Anyone know how to check to see if a drive has Grub in it's MBR, or check and see what drives have grub in their MBRs?
<Dr_Willis> aquishix:  thats a bit.. vague.
<aquishix> showing errors that look like hardware errors but really aren't
<Conradzz> so freaking stupid, I literally have to downgrade every file I updated in the past 3 days
<lionofgod> terafl0pL is their a way to reset all sound settings, i already tried eleting .pulse folder
<aquishix> during installation, for instance
<ubukou> jaldhar, #cyanogenmod :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Dr_Willis> Tynach:  you could use dd/cat to look at the firt 512bytes I think.
<escott> Tynach, the boot info script
<aquishix> when I flip to a console with alt-fX and run fdisk /dev/sda, it gives me a warning that the logical sector size, block size or similar quantity was smaller or larger than the other one
<aquishix> but the system was working correctly for a while
<auronandace> !register | ubukou
<ubottu> ubukou: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Dr_Willis> aquishix:  you can partion drives in.. unusual ways..  if its a warning.. then it shouldent be fatal
<terafl0ps> I'm not sure of a way to reset all of the sound settings.
<Tynach> escott, where do I find it, and how do I use it? Dr_Willis, how do I do that on a LiveCD?
<escott> Tynach, you can download it form sourceforge
<aquishix> Dr_Willis: Well, I'm guessing it's a hardware or BIOS issue, because now installation hangs utterly when trying to examine the disks
<shawn186> here we go, this looks usefull http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/
<ubukou> auronandace, thanks a lot.. weird i never had to do that till now..
<aquishix> I guess I was asking about DMA modes or something
<Dr_Willis> aquishix:  if theres no imporntant data on it.. id delte the paritons if you can. and let the installer remake them
<aquishix> that's external to hardware AND OS, maybe?
<aquishix> I'm trying to ignore the reality that I probably have a bad drive on my hands =(
<auronandace> ubukou: depends which channels you visit
<Dr_Willis> aquishix:  i have several bad drives i need to return.
<Dr_Willis> night all
<aquishix> Dr_Willis: Right.  I recovered what I could from it and tried to do that, but now it's just hanging on install, period
<lionofgod> terafl0ps: I was able to do balance it with q and e, left is at 50 and right is at 10
<ubukou> auronandace, cool .. /nick ubukou seems to not work .. i ll join #freenode and ask (?)
<lionofgod> terafl0ps: how do i fix the ratio so its equal?
<auronandace> ubukou: yeah, #freenode is the place to ask
<remlabm> i am having an issue with Ubuntu and Eclipse. For some reason, when i search for updates, ex: marketplace, php, nothing shows up in the box below. Also when creating a new project i dont have any of the default perspectives. I have uninstalled+purged all eclipse settings but yet cannot get it to work. any ideas?
<terafl0ps> I normally just max out the volume with the up arrow key and then bring it back down.
<alankila> remlabm: maybe you installed the ubuntu repo eclipse. afaik they break the update functionality and marketplace to make it not update itself or something such
<terafl0ps> That should equalize the channels.
<alankila> I suggest just getting the eclipse as a .tar.gz and then launching it from its directory
<remlabm> alankila: is there another repo i can grab it from? the eclipse PPA says it hasnt been updated since 2009
<alankila> remlabm: eclipse.com :-p
<remlabm> ha, ok
<remlabm> didnt think of that
<alankila> or was it eclipse.org. Anyway
<lionofgod> terafl0ps: No I mean, when my left ehadphone is at 50 and my right is at 10, then the sound is equal, why?
<ubukou> auronandace, i got what i needed over there, thanks again for the time
<auronandace> ubukou: no worries :)
<alankila> eclipse is very neat software in that the directory is perfectly self-contained, there's no installation to think about. I just leave it on desktop and fire it up from there
<terafl0ps> Ah, I'm not sure why that is happening.  I was hoping it was unequal in alsamixer when you first opened it up and equalizing it there would fix it.
<lionofgod> terafl0ps: is their a better place I can ask #pulseaudio wont respond to my question
<terafl0ps> Is the sound unequal in every application?
<lionofgod> Yes
<jaldhar> alankila: I'll consider that but the neat freak in me likes to have everything in .debs as far as possible.  And it used to work, its just the upgrade that seems to have borked it.
<Tynach> XD I fixed my problem, almost. I was installing grub to the wrong hard drive, and of course it wasn't booting from the one I DID install grub to. So I fixed that, but I didn't have /boot mounted properly, so grub now only shows Windows XD
<Tynach> So, at least now I have a working computer.
<terafl0ps> I'm  (obviously) not the only person around here.  Stick around in the channel.  Someone else may have some other ideas.
<lionofgod> terafl0ps: yes all applicatios have unbalanced sound
<ubukou> auronandace, social standards are so many times missing from some channels.. its good to be nice to people helps make linux communities better.
<terafl0ps> There are definitely some issues with sound in this release.  I had to use alsamixer to get audio working in my headphones this morning because plugging in headphones was cutting off all audio completely.
<ubukou> auronandace, hope you understand what im talking about, my english are not so good.
<lionofgod> terafl0ps: Do you know of any other place where I can ask for help?
<auronandace> ubukou: your english is better than many native speakers
<alankila> jaldhar: I personally view debs as evil, mostly because I'd like things to just come in separate directories with no package manager required, or at most very simple packaging manager required...
<terafl0ps> I would have though pulseaudio would have been a good place to ask too.  I sometimes helps to post in the forums too if the IRC channel is really quiet.
<lionofgod> terafl0ps: Okay, guess I will post in Ubuntu forums
<remlabm> alankila: worked, thanks!
<alankila> remlabm: yeh, this is one of the places where distros just do a disservice to its package users
<alankila> the packaged result is worse than the original which needed no packaging in the first place
<alankila> eclipse was held back for _years_ because gcj could not build a non-broken eclipse. This was when java itself had been gpl for years
<milaz> terafl0ps: sadly, i have to rule out timers as the reason for stuttering audio/video playback
<alankila> not a shining moment for debian. Since then, it's been generally broken/unusable, laying in wait like a trap for the unwary
<milaz> i tried three of them, hpet, tsc, acpi_pm, and the bug is still there
<atdiehm> is there a preferred way of going from ubuntu to xubuntu? when I upgraded one of the machines, going from fedora 15 to ubuntu 12.04 makes is almost unusably slow, so I wanted to try xubuntu, hoping to speed things up
<milaz> maybe there is another thing to try?
<shawn186> why is the download server on ubuntu.com so slow?
<terafl0ps> milaz, wow.  This is the third issue with sound I've dealt with this afternoon.
<milaz> terafl0ps: third one today? wow!
<shawn186> it says 1 day left to download 694 MBs
<terafl0ps> This morning my headphones were cutting off all audio.  I found a workaround for that with alsamixer.
<shawn186> terafl0ps i had that problem on this IDT audio integrated laptop, when i tried installing 10.04 on it
<terafl0ps> lionofgod, (still in-channel I think) had unbalanced audio in his headphones, and I found another alsamixer workaround but he had to have his left at 10% and his right at 50% t get equal audio.
<stroyan> shawn186: mtr of us.archive.ubuntu.com shows all the IP addresses lead to london right now.  That doesn't seem normal.
<terafl0ps> and then there's you're stuttering issue, milaz
<lionofgod> tatrafl0ps: Hey, left at 50% and right at 10
<Artemis3> atdiehm, the preferred way would be to install from zero, but you could try psychocats guides: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<terafl0ps> whoops reversed :P
<milaz> terafl0ps: and what was the second one?
<milaz> :)
<terafl0ps> lionofgod was the second one.
<terafl0ps> My own with the headphones was the first one.
<milaz> oh, i see
<An_Ony_Moose> I want to generate a simple video clip contains the digits mm:ss (showing the time into the video) in the bottom right corner of the video on a transparent background. How would I best do this?
<milaz> terafl0ps: maybe mine is also alsa-related?
<milaz> terafl0ps: i noticed that sound in video gets clicking obertones before stuttering begins, and then it stutters
<milaz> and also these obertones go away if I select another output device for a second, and then select my 'Analog Output' back
<kemal> 12.04: from Unity to Gnome, how ??
<terafl0ps> milaz, It might be interesting to test with the previous version of pulseaudio assuming that was upgraded in 12.04.
<milaz> terafl0ps: I'm willing to test that
<milaz> terafl0ps: is there any way to downgrade the package?
<auronandace> !gnome3 | kemal
<ubottu> kemal: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<ejcweb> I've installed a couple of programs today (using apt-get) that I want to remove. Some of the packages installed some extra dependencies too. Is there an easy way to do this? (ie. roll back packages by x hours, or something)
<milaz> ejcweb: sudo apt-get remove ...
<ejcweb> If I do a simple apt-get uninstall packagename it only frees a matter of KB which surprises me since when I installed it it was MBs.
<milaz> ejcweb: and then sudo at-get autoremove
<terafl0ps> I'm not great at using apt.  I would probably just remove it and install the necessary .debs with dpkg, but I suspect there is a cleaner way.
<milaz> ejcweb: and downloaded packages remain in /var/cache/apt
<ejcweb> milaz: I think autoremove may do  the job
<kemal> Thanks
<milaz> terafl0ps: i'll try to figure that out
<milaz> terafl0ps: what i'm afraid of is that there's no previous version for pulseaudio for 12.04
<unspin> i've been having a really strange problem with 12.04 on a few of my machines
<mikubuntu> how do i tell what version of gnome is installed using terminal?
<unspin> when i click on a window, it doesn't shift focus to that window
<unspin> i can't drag it
<unspin> or highlight anything
<unspin> has anyone seen this before?
<terafl0ps> milaz, I had the same thought.
<zykotick9> mikubuntu: (assuming gnome3 default) "apt-cache policy gnome-shell" perhaps
<mikubuntu> zykotick9: k, i'll try thanks
<unspin> it happens with unity and gnome-classic
<atdiehm> Artemis3, I have no trouble doing a fresh install if that's what's best.  is Xubuntu generally the fastest? or maybe Lubuntu?
<docmur> Two questions, 1) In my browsers, the middle scroll wheel is inverted and it's annoying as hell, how can I change that, it's normal everywhere else.  Second is there a high resolution verison of time?  Something less then 1 milli
<albech> where do i add scripts that i want started at login time?
<shawn186> does unetbootin install to a usb flash drive permanently?
<terafl0ps> Milaz, since I run ubuntu on my work laptop, I often just wait for a patch assuming that the problem is only just an annoyance.  For something like that, I might be tempted to look up what pulseaudio version you were running before the upgrade, build it from source, and then point your existing  pulseaudio init script to the version you built.
<e2b04836> shawn186: no
<auronandace> albech: type: startup in unity dash
<shawn186> h :/
<shawn186> oh
<terafl0ps> But that means if they ever fix it, you have to undo all of that to go back to using the version managed by apt.
<albech> auronandace, isnt there just some file where i can add it like rc.local?
<shawn186> what is unetbootin's purpose?
<auronandace> !upstart | albech
<ubottu> albech: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<milaz> terafl0ps: thanks, that is a way to do that
<Jordan_U> shawn186: It allows you to boot Ubuntu's installer, which you can then use to perform a real installation of Ubuntu to any drive (including an external USB drive).
<milaz> terafl0ps: but i think i just downgrade to 10.11 for the time being ;)
<e2b04836> shawn186: to create bootable usb drives from which you can install linux
<albech> auronandace, when was startup added to ubuntu? was it 10.10 or 10.04?
<terafl0ps> 10.11?
<milaz> terafl0ps: 11.10
<terafl0ps> Weren't you running 11.x before?
<milaz> lol
<terafl0ps> oh, ok
<terafl0ps> haha
<auronandace> albech: no idea when it was added sorry
<shawn186> oh, is installing ubuntu directly to usb from windows not possible?
<albech> auronandace, this is on a 10.04 box
<auronandace> albech: 10.04 uses upstart
<Jordan_U> shawn186: Correct, that is not possible. Is that a problem for you?
<albech> auronandace, thanks
<terafl0ps> shawn186, unetbootin puts a bootable version of the Ubuntu livecd (or most Linux livecds really) on to your USB stick.
<auronandace> albech: no worries :)
<terafl0ps> It can do this from Windows.
<e2b04836> shawn186: i believe its possible but i have no idea why you'd want to do that
<terafl0ps> There is a unetbootin version for both Windows and Linux.
<milaz> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<e2b04836> terafl0ps: he wants to actually install ubuntu on a usb drive
<terafl0ps> e2b04836, doesn't the livecd kind of do this?  If you deploy a livecd to a USB stick and choose the "Try Ubuntu" option it lets you run Ubuntu from the USB stick.
<DarwinSurvivor> shawn186: reasons aside, do you have 2 usb drives? you could boot off one, then use it to install onto the other one...
<shawn186> e2b04836 you don't eh?
<terafl0ps> There is an option in unetbootin to allocate a certain amount of USB disk space for persistent file storage too as I recall.
<shawn186> never wanted to boot a supporteds computer from usb, any time or anywhere
<shawn186> ?
<Jordan_U> terafl0ps: But that's not a full installation, among other things it can't be properly updated.
<shawn186> usb is like a super fast harddrive
<maheanuu> I don't really know where to ask this question, so I hope that someone here will either answer my question or point me in the rite direction where I can possibly find an answer.  I have converted flac and mp3 files to .wav files but they wont play on the cd player I have and I would like to convert them to CDA files using K3b if at all possible any ideas on this would be appreciated
<DarwinSurvivor> shawn186: not unless you have usb3 it isn't!
<milaz> shawn186: you mean, super-slow harddrive
<e2b04836> shawn186: usb sticks are not as fast as a hardrive and having an operating system on one would decrease its lifespan considerably
<DarwinSurvivor> shawn186: running ubuntu off a usb is slow, because usb2.0 (the most common) is absolutely attrocious even compared the slowest HDD on the market
<terafl0ps> True, it's not a full install, but you can add repositories if space permits.
<terafl0ps> e2b04836 is correct about the speed.
<terafl0ps> USB is not necessarily fast at all.
<milaz> shawn186: i do run ubuntu from usb when i'm doing some technical work or hunting viruses on friends' computers
<Jordan_U> maheanuu: It sounds like the problem is that you're trying to burn files to a data CD, which will only work for mp3 CD players. Normal audio CDs are *not* data CDs containing a certain type of file, they are a completely different format from data CDs.
<alankila> DarwinSurvivor: at best, 40 MB/s. It's not *horrible*, I've never seen a flash stick capable of that. Best I have seen is something bit over 20 MB/s off usb stick
<milaz> and here are the instructions how to make that kind of usb stick from windows: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<shawn186> though usb was faster than a harddrive
<alankila> desktop drives are usually only around double fast, and flash could still win because of the seekless media
<shawn186> or flash rather
<dmorrison42> Does anybody know how I can set permissions to allow writes, but not overwrites or deletions?
<DarwinSurvivor> alankila: a lot of that is because of the usb interface. 40MB/s is "absolute highest in ideal laboratory conditions". You'll almost never get that in real world applications.
<terafl0ps> It *could* be faster than a hard drive if it were really good flash memory and attached to a USB 3.0 port, but your USB stick probably isn't.
<maheanuu> Jordan_U, I am trying to use Audio as my project not data
<alankila> DarwinSurvivor: bah, I got an external usb enclosure that reliably delivers that
<victoria_> hi i need hel mi acer aspire does not recognizes my webcam
<shawn186> someone told me usb 2.0 is faster than the writing on a harddrive
<terafl0ps> USB 2.0 maxes out at 57 MB/sec.
<terafl0ps> Even parallel ATA can get as fast as 133 MB/sec.
<shawn186> Agh, I mean FLASH..FLASH drive
<maheanuu> I have burned 2 disks and they both work on my nephews CD player but they will not work on the one my wife has and she is the one that counts
<DarwinSurvivor> shawn186: even if it is, you won't notice it. 95% of the speed difference of an Operating System is *read* time.
<alankila> terafl0ps: it's still only around double faster and many mechanical drives will not reach those interface speeds you mention. For instance, 80 MB/s at the outer edge and 50 MB/s at inner edge could happen
<victoria_> hi i need help mi acer aspire does not recognizes my webcam
<milaz> if it is the flash drive i think of, the maximum read speed is around 10 MB/s
<terafl0ps> very true alankila, but I was comparing just interface speeds
<DarwinSurvivor> shawn186: if you *really* want to do it (beware, it *will* kill your usb drive), the easiest way is to boot off a second usb, then use that one to install onto the other one.
<e2b04836> !patience |victoria_
<ubottu> victoria_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<alankila> the point being, usb flash does not *have* to be horrible, even at 2.0. I guess we just haven't worked out how to put good flash controller on one of those yet, it might be question of expense
<slyborg> victoria: have you tried downloading a program called cheese from the software centre? worked on my laptop (i'm running 12.04 though)
<alankila> a 40 MB/s flash random access would be pretty sweet, all in all.
<primeras> hi all. Sorry my English isn't very well. I have a problem. How to install Matlab on Ubuntu/Debian
<maheanuu> On my Toshiba laptop my USB ports (and I use a splitter on one run max at 12MBps  But if I have 3 drives connected I drop to <2MBps
<ikonia> alankila: any chance we could return to ubuntu discussion in here please.
<terafl0ps> My point was that USB 2.0 can't go faster than 57 MB/sec.  Most USB flash drives aren't good enough to go that fast though.
<LordOfTime> primeras:  what's your primary language, there might be a channel for your language
<Jordan_U> maheanuu: Has any burned CD worked with this player? Many older CD players have problems with burned CDs, presumably because the bits are simply harder to read than with pressed CDs.
<primeras> LordOfTime, Turkish
<LordOfTime> !turkish | primeras
<ubottu> primeras: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Jordan_U> maheanuu: Burning at a slower speed might also help if it's just not a very sensitive drive.
<milaz> primeras: Ubuntu Software Center, then type: Matlab"
<LordOfTime> but what milaz said is nice
<ikonia> milaz: matlab is not in the software center
<LordOfTime> s/nice/a good start/
<milaz> ikonia: then in the menu, select Edit->Software Sources
<ikonia> milaz: why ?
<primeras> LordOfTime, ubuntu-tr not active..
<ikonia> milaz: what's that going to do ?
<milaz> ikonia: and check "Cannonical Partners" tick
<LordOfTime> primeras:  there's a patience factor for getting support
<ikonia> milaz: I don't believe it's in the partners repo
<LordOfTime> sometimes you just have to wait a while
<DarwinSurvivor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<maheanuu> She has only used commercial disks on this player and at over 50 dollars each  I will wait till hell freezes over before I start building up her disc collection of cda's
<DarwinSurvivor> !matlab
<ubottu> MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<DarwinSurvivor> oh, same link :(
<victoria_> i write aquestion there but only say install chesse i have it and dont recognize
<milaz> ikonia: yes, you have to install it in a way described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<terafl0ps> Shawn186, Applications/Accessories/Disk Utility actually has a benchmark tool you can use to test drive performance if you want to compare the performance of your USB disk to your internal disk.
<milaz> then, install the package i mentioned to integrate matlab into ubuntu system
<maheanuu> Jordan_U, I will try the reduce speed, I have been recording at 16x so I will slow that down and see if that works
<ikonia> milaz: yes, so suggesting enabling the partners repo etc is not going to help
<milaz> ikonia: yes, sorry
<slyborg> victoria: if running cheese doesn't activate your webcam, try a few of the other webcam programs available from the software centre, that's the only other thing i can think of
<milaz> ikonia: that was 'multiverse', not partners
<ikonia> milaz: it's not in multiverse
<DarwinSurvivor> mango_: also, make sure you make an "audio cd", a *lot* of older cd players will not read a cd with mp3's copied onto it. making an "audio" cd will convert the mp3's to the native audio-cd format
<victoria_> i try camorama and others
<milaz> ikonia: matlab-support package is in multiverse
<ikonia> milaz: that is not matlab
<DarwinSurvivor> maheanuu: also, make sure you make an "audio cd", a *lot* of older cd players will not read a cd with mp3's copied onto it. making an "audio" cd will convert the mp3's to the native audio-cd format
<DarwinSurvivor> mango_: sorry, wrong id
<Conradzz> this is getting so annoying
<milaz> ikonia: but that is not full matlab installation, kust a package to have a better integration of it into s ayatem
<maheanuu> I have played all my .wav files on everything I use and have not been able to find if the player she has accepts anything but cda files as neither flac, ogg, mp3, or wav files will play on her player
<ikonia> milaz: right, so it's pointless, it won't install matalb
<DarwinSurvivor> maheanuu: as has been said, do NOT create a data cd full of music files, it probably won't work. you have to create an "audio cd".
<slyborg> victoria: try searching for people with the same thing problem on ubuntu forums, i see the problem cropping up quite often
<tilted> How to securely wipe a partition (not the whole drive which appears to be the only option with DBAN)?
<victoria_> i try camorama and others
<terafl0ps> victoria_, do you know what model webcam it is?
<Jordan_U> maheanuu: You keep saying "cda files". Audio CDs do not contain files, they contain tracks. I want to be sure that you understand that. Do you?
<milaz> ikonia: yes, to install matlab you must have an installatio media from mathworks
<maheanuu> DarwinSurvivor,  I am burning them as .wav but no joy on her stuff and everyone else can read it
<Conradzz> I swear...I'm about done with linux, this shit is getting old quick, I just removed/downgraded the majority of the updates I've done in the past 3 days
<victoria_> suyin corp cristal eye
<ikonia> Conradzz: drop the lagnauge
<ikonia> Conradzz: if you're done with linux, that's fine, type /part and use what ever OS you want
<victoria_> is the acer aspire one integrated
<DarwinSurvivor> maheanuu: for the *3rd* time, STOP burning files onto the cd's, it probably *won't work*. You have to create an AUDIO CD (k3b will let you do this easily if you are having problems)
<Conradzz> dude your like a language nazi
<ikonia> Conradzz: don't need to hear you swearing about it and complaining
<Conradzz> I hit enter and you reply
<RupertPupkin> Conradzz, You're not doing anyone a favor by using Linux.  By all means, stop using it.  Nobody cares.
<maheanuu> Then how do I convert a FILE to a TRACK????
<DarwinSurvivor> maheanuu: what burning program are you using?
<Conradzz> Rupert your an idiot, I bet you think voting is useless too right?  I mean its only one person after all right?
<Jordan_U> maheanuu: The burning software does that. You don't do it yourself.
<ikonia> maheanuu: when you use burning software, you have the option to make audio CD's
<ikonia> Conradzz: stop - no more language/name calling, stop it now
<maheanuu> DarwinSurvivor,  I am using K3b
<Conradzz> Ikonia how fast do you type like what 200 gwpm?
<e2b04836> Conradzz: do you actually have a question or are you just here to troll?
<DarwinSurvivor> maheanuu: ok, on the welcome screen there should be 6 buttons at the bottom (2 x 3). chose the one labeled "New Audio CD Project"
<maheanuu> Yes and I have been making them for years and not a problem like I said her player does not accept anything but Commercial Disks PERIOD
<RupertPupkin> Conradzz, I do think voting is necessary.  But I don't think that standing on top of a roof and yelling illogically is going to solve any problems.  Why don't you do something constructive instead, like filing a bug if you found one, or designing something that others can use?
<Conradzz> e2b04836 I have come here with problems, and the majority of people here can't help
<Jordan_U> tilted: *WARNING* This command destroys data, make sure what you pass for of= is a partition you want to delete irrecoverably! "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdXY". If you want to do a more "secure" whipe you can probably use "sudo wipe /dev/sdaXY".
<ikonia> Conradzz: I assure you people can
<Conradzz> in the past 3 days I've been here 2 people have helped me l3tops and one other
<ikonia> Conradzz: doesn't mean others can't help
<DarwinSurvivor> maheanuu: so you did burn them as an "Audio CD Project"?
<RupertPupkin> A little politeness and patience goes a long way.  If you come here with an arrogant, entitlement attitude, then you'll probably be disappointed :P
<tilted> Jordan_U, thanks.  I was using the /dev/zero version already, but wasn't sure how bulletproof it is for preventing unerase.  I will look into wipe.
<rly> Conradzz: there are those that can help and won't and there are those that try to help and can't and there are a few that help.
<rly> Conradzz: and there are also a few that say that it was your fault (instead of Ubuntu's).
<ikonia> rly: your attitude doesn't help - stop
<Conradzz> don't get me wrong rly I appreciate the people that help, but those are few and far in between, the majority are like ikonia who just come here to be "moderators"
<ikonia> rly: you've had enough warnings in the past - stop nopw
<DarwinSurvivor> tilted: unless someone takes an electron microscope to your disassembled HDD, they are NOT going to recover anything from a zero overrite.
<ikonia> Conradzz: really, so you think I don't help, no problem then
<rly> ikonia: I am just describing reality. What's wrong about that?
<ikonia> Conradzz: I was just typing askgin you for info on your problem
<ikonia> rly: it's not reality, people get solid help in here every day, you complain constantly, enough
<Conradzz> I resent the statement that it doesn't matter if I use linux or not, especially when there are people whose job is to get more people to use linux
<tilted> DarwinSurvivor, then I should be safe :)   thx
<ikonia> Conradzz: there is no-one in here who's job it is to get more people to use linux
<rly> ikonia: all my complaints are well-founded.
<e2b04836> Conradzz: i'm not surprised no one has helped you since you havent even described your problem yet
<ikonia> rly: in your head, sure, so enough
<RupertPupkin> Nobody's job in here to ensure you use Linux.  You're very mistaken.
<maheanuu> Yes, I DID burn them as an audio project and still try, I do not use cda myself and havent bought any commercial discs for years other than at garage sales and flea markets
<Conradzz> am I suppose to spam the chat with my prob ever few seconds?  I have came in and asked
<ikonia> Conradzz: if you want help, just ask explaining your problem, and if someone can help, I'm sure they will
<rly> ikonia: er, no. I complained that Unity crashed for example, while it said I could use my computer during the upgrade.
<ikonia> Conradzz: no no, not every few seconds,
<ikonia> Conradzz: just ask, wait - 10 - 15 minutes (if no-one responds) try again
<rly> ikonia: that's a valid complaint, unless you take the 'you didn't pay anything, so you cannot complain'-angle.
<DarwinSurvivor> maheanuu: then there's a good chance her player does not support cd-r disks, I've seen them myself and it is a bummer. might be easier to get her a new cd player (they can be got for about $10 these days)
<ikonia> rly: no-one said anything about that
<Conradzz> ikonia how long have you used linux?
<maheanuu> I only want .cda for my wife as everyone else is cutting edge and she is still in the stoneage
<rly> ikonia: and the other observation is also true: not everyone is capable of reading and or helping.
<ikonia> Conradzz: that doesn't matter
<Conradzz> sure it does, I would like to know if you don't mind
<rly> ikonia: I am just explaining that to Conradzz to lower his expectations.
<ikonia> rly: final warning - stop
<isson_> l
<ikonia> Conradzz: I'm not interested in detailing my CV to you, if you need help, ask the channel
<maheanuu> You, don't live where I do, the cheapest I can fine is about 120 dollars here
<Nk26> Hi is using apt-cache the only way to search and get a version number off a repo? I just want to check what version of an app the repo has
<Conradzz> see, your that closed minded that you can't answer a question, what I was getting at, is some of you have used linux so long its like second nature to you
<DarwinSurvivor> maheanuu: ouch
<action09> hi
<Conradzz> so I feel more than a few of you are insensitive when it comes to new people who have been using it a few days
<ikonia> Conradzz: it's not closed minded, there is a channel of 1600 people , ask the question, someone will be able to help hopefully
<e2b04836> Conradzz: you havent actually asked a question yet
<RupertPupkin> I really have to agree with ikonia here.  People should just ask their questions directly instead of complaining.
<maheanuu> I live in French Polynesia, gasoline is over 9 dollars a gallon, electricity is over 50 cents a kw
<rly> Conradzz: if you want help, you can better ask at a mailing list. People tend to be more informed there. Just google mailing list ubuntu and you should be fine. Be sure to ask a question that does actually have an answer.
<terafl0ps> victoria, what is the exact error that cheese gives you when it doesn't recognize the camera?
<maheanuu> DarwinSurvivor, I live in French Polynesia, gasoline is over 9 dollars a gallon, electricity is over 50 cents a kw
<action09> anybody has installed Ubuntu on a hybrid SSD+mechanical  drive  like momentus or Hitachi Travelstar Z5K500  ? i wipe the partitions and now can't get it working.. i mean there is a 16GB ssd partition originally, do i need to recreate it ?
<Conradzz> rly thanks I have come here and asked questions, and not many people know, literally I have had to google for hours on half the problems
<Polah> Nk26: You can use apt-cache show <package> to get the version of a specific package
<ikonia> Conradzz: final chance - ask a question or be quiet
<ikonia> Conradzz: if someone can and will help, they need to see the question
<prateekp> what is a kernel
<ikonia> prateekp: its the root of the OS, the thing that makes it work
<Conradzz> ok ikonia, I can't get into ubuntu its a hard freeze when the os loads to the login screen
<prateekp> 86 kernels means
<prateekp> ?
<ikonia> Conradzz: ok, you've asked the channel, if someone knows the answer/how to help and wants to they will respond
<ikonia> prateekp: I have no idea what you are referencing, sorry
<Jordan_U> maheanuu: Unfortunately I think we've given all of the softeare related help we can for this problem. With a different burner or different CDRs you *might* get a result which she can play with her hardware, but it seems that you're doing everything correctly (and there's no reason to believe that k3b isn't doing everything correctly also).
<zee> Thats the amount of kernels you have
<e2b04836> prateekp: x86?
<ikonia> prateekp: can you give some context please ?
<RupertPupkin> prateekp, you mean 686 or x86?  x86 means 32 bit, and x86_64 means a 64 bit.
<zee> prateekp: thats the amount of kernels
<milaz> Conradzz: do you see a login screen, or it freezes before?
<prateekp> what does one mean by the amount of kernels
<Conradzz> sometimes before and sometimes I see the login screen milaz
<prateekp> zee:?
<ikonia> prateekp: can you give context of what you mean please.
<Nk26> thanks polah I wasnt sure if there was another way to do it but that way works fine
<zee> prateekp: thats how many kernels you have installed
<ikonia> he has 86 kernels installed ?
<r0b-> i am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 Server off a USB stick is there a way to load rt2561s.bin directly from the USB boot drive?
<zee> Yes
<ikonia> zee: I don't think so
<maheanuu> Jordan_U, Thanks for all the help to all who tried to help me, I guess that there is no software to convert to cda then?
<ikonia> prateekp: zee is mistaken on this, can you give some context to the info you want
<zee> ikonia: Why not?
 * r0b- needs this ASAP :-(
<milaz> Conradzz: when you press the Num Lock key, does it switch the light indicator?
<zee> I believe I am not mistaken
<ikonia> zee: may I PM you please.
<zee> Sure
 * action09 brb
<milaz> Conradzz: I mean, in the 'freeze' situation?
<prateekp> zee is right till now ... but i want to know why is it the number '86'
<Conradzz> nope, its a hard freeze milaz
<milaz> Conradzz: did you try CTRL+ALT+PrinScreen+K ?
<DarwinSurvivor> prateekp: please tell us where you saw "86". was it on your computer, a website, etc?
<prateekp> uname -a
<ikonia> prateekp: ok, it's x86
<ikonia> prateekp: that means it's a 32bit kernel
<ikonia> prateekp: it's not "86 kernels installed"
<prateekp> oh what does kernel mean
<Conradzz> no I haven't milaz I'll try that now, what is it suppose to do?
<milaz> Conradzz:  it can kill the X server
<ikonia> prateekp: it's basiaclly the OS
<Jordan_U> maheanuu: "conversion to CDA" doesn't make sense. CDA is a raw dump of the bits contained in a track. It's slightly analogous to asking how to convert an mp3 file to a vinal record, or how to save a file as type "ext4" on a fat32 filesystem.
<prateekp> ok so the name of os is 86 kernels
<milaz> Conradzz: try it several times, and tell me please if there's any reaction
<ikonia> prateekp: no, x86 means it's a 32bit kernel
<PhorceP> Using 12.04 and getting these errors with DVD images when using any app that utilizes libdvdread: http://paste.ubuntu.com/996527/ (although the same apps work fine with physical DVDs).  All the Google results reference issues with older Ubuntu versions (mostly involving not having libdecss installed, which I do)
<prateekp> 32 bit os u mean
<prateekp> in which language is ubuntu written
<ikonia> prateekp: correct
<ikonia> prateekp: many
<zee> Yes hello
<Jordan_U> maheanuu: Stop trying to think of it as a problem of conversion. K3B is doing the right thing, and you won't be able to manually do any better. This is purely a hardware problem.
<cp133> yeyes
<prateekp> ikonia and zee are u the contributers to ubuntu
<Conradzz> doesn't work milaz, this time though it didn't freeze on booting the login screen, it actually let me log in, showed my desktop, and then froze
<milaz> Conradzz: also, another way: hold CTRL+Alt+PrintScreen and type slowly: R E I S U U B. This sequence must lead to reboot
<ikonia> prateekp: no, neither of us are
<Loshki> prateekp: It sounds like it's time for you to read the manual;
<Polah> Nk26, you could use | grep Version on the end to cut down the output more if you want to
<Loshki> !manual | prateekp
<ubottu> prateekp: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<prateekp> yes i will read .. its too big to read
<Conradzz> didn't do anything again milaz
<evilgeenius> Half way through the installation of Ubuntu 12.04 the screen went black for a couple of seconds and then showed the login screen for the Ubuntu Live CD.   I couldn't login as I didn't know the root password.  I've restarted the machine and it seems to be ok.  THere is no GIMP installed though, should it be?
<milaz> Conradzz: so, completely frozen
<Conradzz> yup milaz completely frozen
<milaz> Conradzz: then let's work in recovery mode
<prateekp> zee:  so what do u do at the irc
<prateekp> ikonia:  so what do u do at the irc
<ikonia> prateekp: nothing
<Conradzz> k milaz, I'm in recovery mode now
<L3top> Conradzz: I would either try and get in recovery mode or boot live and look through your drives /var/log/dmesg log to see if it revealed any clues.
<prateekp> nothing ?
<milaz> Conradzz: give me please a listing of /etc/modprobe.d
<milaz> Conradzz: use a pastebin
<milaz> Conradzz: or floodbot will come after you :)
<milaz> Conradzz: oh, to make less work, just tell me what files starting with nv are there
<prateekp> ikonia: you are channel operator
<prateekp> ?
<prateekp> how so?
<ikonia> correct.
<prateekp> ikonia : u kicked out zee means
<prateekp> ?
<ikonia> it means he was removed from the channel
<Conradzz> there are no files starting with nv
<prateekp> ikonia: why so
<ikonia> prateekp: you don't need to worry about it
<prateekp> ikonia: can i PM u
<ikonia> sure
<milaz> Conradzz: nothing like 'nvidia-...'?
<Conradzz> nope milaz, basically its a bunch of blacklist conf files
<milaz> what does lspci | grep VGA say?
<evilgeenius> Can anyone tell me if GIMP is installed by default on 12.04?
<milaz> evilgeenius: no, but you can easily install it from Software Center
<Conradzz> 00:01:0 VGA compatible controler: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290]
<cp133> lolol6290
<root_> Yes hello
<evilgeenius> milaz: ok thanks.  The ubuntu installer freaked out while installing Ubuntu 12.04,  but I did a restart and things seem ok.  Im not sure if anything is missing though.
<milaz> Conradzz: were you able to work in X before?
<milaz> Conradzz: how that situation began?
<Conradzz> yup, the computer was fine for about 3 days, it asked me to install some updates so I did, restarted and now it freezes milaz
<buttscicles> ?
<IdleOne> buttscicles: change your nick to something that is family friendly please
<buttscicles> wut.
<eoss> erm, as far as the internet goes, it doesnt get any more clean than buttcicles
<milaz> Conradzz: ok, let's see if you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<stars69> i just installed ssh-server-client and changed default port..I can login sftp but I cant connect thru ssh anyone can help plz
<Conradzz> No such file milaz
<milaz> cp133: absolutely lol. Stupid me was probling for nvidia-related problems :)
<PhorceP> stars69: what command are you using to ssh?
<stars69> iam using ssh secure shell
<stars69> it said the server responed "connection closed"
<milaz> Conradzz: when Ubuntu starts, do you see text console, or graphical screen with rounded things running inder Ubuntu logo?
<stars69> i did used the restart cmd for ssh as well
<Conradzz> ubuntu logo milaz
<terafl0ps> If you changed the default port, then you need to use ssh -p with your new port number.
<PhorceP> stars69: so are you using PuTTY or ssh command line client or...?
<milaz> Conradzz: what does 'lsmod | grep radeon' do?
<stars69> PhorceP, i use ssh secure shell
<PhorceP> stars69: what terafl0ps said
<stars69> yea it give me an error
<Conradzz> shows me a list of things milaz, with radeon highlighted in red
<milaz> Conradzz: several lines?
 * action09 back   weird here's my post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11950285  
<Conradzz> 5 lines, first line with radeon on the left and the next four with it on the right
<terafl0ps> stars69: What is the error?  If it's long you'll have to pastebin it.
<tilted> Seems like the update repos have been godawful slow today.  Is it just me?
<milaz> Conradzz: ok
<evilgeenius> So in Ubuntu 12 there is no way to Alt-Tab to a specific window of an Application, e.g. Firefox, if you have more than one window open?  What's up with that?
<milaz> Conradzz: run also 'lsb_release -r', please
<trism> evilgeenius: alt+`
<Conradzz> 12.04
<trism> evilgeenius: or just pause for a second when alt+tabbing
<evilgeenius> trism: Both of those are not working.  The windows are on different desktops
<trism> evilgeenius: oh then ctrl+alt+tab
<evilgeenius> trism: yes that works but its a bit silly.
<trism> evilgeenius: you can change in back in ccsm
<Eidel_> Does anyone know how to "dock" windows to the edges of the screen? Win7 has this neat feature, and I really want it :)
<terafl0ps> As long as we're on the subject of gnome windows, I'd love to know how to disable window transitions in gnome3 fallback mode.  They are far too sluggish.
<trism> evilgeenius: Unity/Switcher/Bias alt+tab to prefer windows on the current viewport
<baddhabit> anyone good at helping with display issues?
<evilgeenius> trism: This is one of the many interface glitches that made me leave unity in the first place and go to Linux Mint, I guess I was hoping they'd fixed the issues in 12.
<milaz> Conradzz: try 'sudo apt-get install fglrx'
<evilgeenius> trism: I must say that most of the issues have been fixed, there are still a few though.
<Conradzz> my only problem with doing that milaz is that is most likely what caused me a freeze last week
<ftabr> hello everyone!
<milaz> Conradzz: binary driver can cause a freeze, but for now, open-source driver causes you a freeze too
<ftabr> someone here works on Canonical too?
<ikonia> few people do
<terafl0ps> milaz, have you looked in Conradzz's /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<kayaman> hi alll
<ftabr> hi
<milaz> terafl0ps: that would be great idea
<kayaman> ubuntu 10.10is a robust one
<milaz> Conradzz: can you somehow post /var/log/Xorg.0.log file from the rozen computer to a pastebin?
<terafl0ps> There should be Xorg.failsafe.log from when he was in failsafe mode too.
<mun> hi
<milaz> Conradzz: e.g. by booting from LiveCD, or Live USB
<TheVoid> mmm, i'm sticking with my 10.04 <3
<Conradzz> I'll try it here in a sec milaz, installing fglrx now
<prateekp> ikonia:
<milaz> Conradzz: ok
<mun> i've done something very silly. i ran apt-get install libxss1:i386 libqtcore4:i386 libqt4-dbus:i386 and it has removed a lot of packages, including kile, okular etc. i want to stay in 64bits. now i can't install kile again. i get messages like "Depends: konsole but it is not going to be installed"
<mun> please help
<milaz> Conradzz: let's hope that helps so that there will be no need in checking that file
<slackin> mun, lol, ur need help, mentally.
<Conradzz> you see milaz, I had this problem last week when I first installed ubuntu, but I had installed the proprietary drivers, and within a day it started freezing on me
<slackin> mun, windows users shouldn't bother using linux, as you obviously cant be bothered to read anything to learn something.
<Conradzz> this time though its lasted me about 3-4 days, and I didn't install the proprietary drivers
<evilgeenius> Someone needs to tell the Ubuntu UI developers that the application menu should always appear at the top and not just when you hover your mouse over it!  It's silly the way it currently works,  it should work like OSX and always be visible.
<mun> slackin, i don't see your point. you're obviously not helpful
<milaz> Conradzz: I had a lot of problems with Radeon on Ubuntu
<mun> slacker_nl, i'm not a windows user. i just needed to get skype working earlier.
<slackin> mun, I'm not trying to be helpful. Help starts with one's self. Read.
<milaz> Conradzz: as the soultion, I switched to NVidia
<bibi23> Hi, how can I know if my ubuntu uses Upstart or Sysv?
<Conradzz> thats the thing milaz, I tried ubuntu a few months back on a system with nvidia, and all it gave me was problems
<slackin> mun, did you read about how to PROPERLY do multilib? obviously not.
<mun> slacker_nl, i'm glad you realised.
<milaz> Conradzz: for NVidia, the best experience for now is with proprietary driver
<milaz> Conradzz: did you use it?
<Conradzz> its still installing the proprietary driver
<echo083> nautilus show non empty folders as empty :(
<conbot> phaider peoplez
<slackin> Conradzz, whats your issue?
<Conradzz> hard freeze on boot slackin
<slackin> Conradzz, well, i SERIOUSLY doubt thats due to an nvidia video card, or the propiatary drivers, unless its a laptop.
<baddhabit> anyone have a moment to help with my X server display issue?
<Conradzz> it is a laptop slackin
<milaz> slackin: the videocard turned out to be radeon
<Conradzz> ok milaz, just tried booting again, and froze
<slackin> Conradzz, is it one of those nvidia/intel mixed cards?
<Conradzz> nope, one of those AMD Apu chips
<slackin> Conradzz, thats ati, not nvidia
<Conradzz> I know, I never said it was slackin
<IdleOne> prateekp: install VLC and enjoy the .flv
<terafl0ps> baddhabit, I can try.  Best to just fire your question out into the channel rather than asking to ask.
<milaz> Conradzz: let's return to recovery mode
<slackin> <Conradzz> thats the thing milaz, I tried ubuntu a few months back on a system with nvidia, and all it gave me was problems <--- you didnt say that?
<slackin> o nvm
<slackin> i read it wrong
<Conradzz> ya I've tried ubuntu a few times on different systems
<baddhabit> the x server is only displaying on 1 screen.  I have a 2nd and my mouse can go to it...
<Conradzz> k I'm back in recovery milaz
<milaz> Conradzz: try 'lsmod | grep fglrx'
<milaz> Conradzz: and 'lsmod | grep radeon'
<milaz> Conradzz: what does each command show?
<Conradzz> fglrx            3263886    0
<terafl0ps> baddhabit, what kind of video card is this?
<prateekp> ikonia:
<Conradzz> and grep radeon shows nothing
<milaz> Conradzz: ok
<IdleOne> prateekp: install VLC and enjoy the .flv
<milaz> Conradzz: btw, can you set video memory size in BIOS settings?
<Conradzz> I don't believe you can milaz, I'll check though
<tony123456> hi all, nvidia problems here... it only shows 1024x768 and 800x600, i tried installing the latest (it got worse), and removing them all: same...
<Conradzz> no you can't milaz, its locked at 256mb
<milaz> Conradzz: ok
<milaz> Conradzz: now, let's boot from live cd/usb to obtain that /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<milaz> Conradzz: of course, when you boot from live medium, the file is not located at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tony123456>  anyone heard of that problem before?
<milaz> Conradzz: it is located on one of HDD partitions
<baddhabit>  its a Geforce GT 520 2gb  pcie x16
<terafl0ps> baddhabit:  Is the second monitor blank?
<slackin> baddhabit, install nvidia-drivers with nvidia-settings(aka, GTK use flag on nvidia-drivers) and use the nvidia-settings tool
<evilgeenius> Is there a way to make the menu always be visible without having to hover over it first?
<slackin> baddhabit, if you do that, you should be golden
<baddhabit> its is powered on to a white screen, My mouse is able to go to it, but its like it is not part of x server...
<slackin> baddhabit, if your mouse can go to it, it *IS* part of your x server
<slackin> baddhabit, are you using nouvou SHIT or nvidia-drivers?
<baddhabit> I should have put qoutes around "like"
<ikonia> slackin: drop the language please.
<Jordan_U> !language | slackin
<ubottu> slackin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<slackin> ikonia, sorry, I just can't stand the FOSS nvidia driver, its pure junk in its current state
<terafl0ps> Yeah, if you can move the mouse over to the second monitor, you've already figured out the hard part. :)
<baddhabit> its a new card, but it was working and i was trying to configure things and it stopped working
<baddhabit> :(
<ikonia> slackin: doesn't warrent bad language.
<baddhabit> I am so bad at explaining... LOL
<baddhabit> lsmod shows this  nvidia              12319264  49
<Conradzz> oddly enough milaz, it won't let me boot from my install disk
<milaz> Conradzz: the screen freezes too?
<Conradzz> its refusing to boot from it now, and just pushes me to grub
<mun> i ran apt-get install libxss1:i386 libqtcore4:i386 libqt4-dbus:i386 to get multiarch and it has removed a lot of packages, including kile, okular etc. i want to stay in 64bits. now i can't install kile again. i get messages like "Depends: konsole but it is not going to be installed". please help.
<baddhabit> so monitor 2 the "problem" one, has a X cursor while on it. where as minitro 1 is an arrow
<milaz> Conradzz: strange enough
<tony123456> hello?
<milaz> Conradzz: maybe, powering the computer off completely and turning it back on will help?
<Conradzz> I've done it quite a bit milaz
<Yoshimi-pink> I'm trying to use skype but i have missing dependencies
<milaz> Conradzz: it is a laptop?
<Conradzz> yup
<terafl0ps> baddhabit:  This almost sounds like you are running a separate X screen.  Are you sure you can move your mouse pointer from one display to the other and back?
 * milaz struggling not to mention pulling laptop battery out
<Yoshimi-pink> it says libqtgui.s0.4 no such file or directory
<milaz> Conradzz: are you sure you were able to boot from this medium?
<Conradzz> yup milaz, its how I installed ubuntu a few days ago
<milaz> Conradzz: funny enough, I had the very same issue with radeon
<milaz> Conradzz: and do you know how did i fix it?
<milaz> Conradzz: I had a dual-boot computer with Windows
<Conradzz> probably should have mentioned that I have dual boot milaz :P
<milaz> Conradzz: after I booted windows, I was able to reboot to Ubuntu
<milaz> Conradzz: ... and to use it for several days more
<Conradzz> I have windows 7 set up dual boot on this laptop
<baddhabit> Yes  and I just tried to reset everything to "defaults" and reloaded  but to no avail.... for a breif second it shows the background and then goes all white.
<milaz> Conradzz: ... until my Radeon card was completely burnt off, and I cpuldn't use it enev to see BIOS messages
<milaz> Conradzz: so, after booting Windows, are you able to use live medium
<terafl0ps> Stars69, I don't see where you actually made a ssh connection in your terminal from that pastebin.
<Conradzz> any idea if theres a progam that will let me view the linux filesystem in windows instead of trying to use the thumbdrive?
<terafl0ps> Stars69, it also looks like your sshd_config is still using the default port of 22.
<milaz> Conradzz: there are a few, but I didn't have good experience with any of them
<Belial`> anyone else noticing extremely slow speeds off the repos?
<terafl0ps> Stars, can you do an "ssh username@192.168.1.9 " in your terminal?
<lund> Belial`, not me, but have seen several others mention
<Yoshimi-pink> how can i install libqtgui.so.4?
<baddhabit> still having tough time
<terafl0ps> baddhabit: What happens if you drag a window on to that second display?
<milaz> Conradzz: the most interesting part then is not Xorg logs, if you will be able to use thumb drive, or even hard drive ubuntu installation, after just booting windows
<Conradzz> I'm going to recreate my live usb
<milaz> ok
<baddhabit> I cannot drag the window over. it is as if the windo ends on monitor 0.   but i cannot start or do anything on monitor 1 other than move my mouse there
<L3top> baddhabit: can you "yank" it?
<baddhabit> even switching workspaces is  or sending windows.. it limited to screen 0
<terafl0ps> L3top, yank?
<L3top> baddhabit: check "sticky corners" or some such WM setting in unity.
<baddhabit> my finger are to fat to reach in and grab it lol
<L3top> unless you drag it very fast, it may get stuck in the desktop originating
<baddhabit> and I dont have the "bent coat hanger v2.2.1.318" necessary to catch it on the hanger and pull it
<baddhabit> lol
<L3top> if so, it is a WM setting
<L3top> lol
<baddhabit> it deosn't even have my back ground
<L3top> Sorry, I should have backread
<terafl0ps> I think he may have a separate X screen.
<terafl0ps> as opposed to TwinView
<L3top> Just had a similar problem with someone recently, and it was due to a setting in unity... yes terafl0ps I agree
<terafl0ps> baddhabit, can you open your nvidia control panel?
<milaz> baddhabit: did you look at System Settings -> Displays?
<baddhabit> i have tried twin view and separate...
<L3top> and when you can baddhabit, grep -i 'twinview' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<terafl0ps> Twinview should do it.
<L3top> nm... listen to terafl0ps.
<L3top> Change to twinview, and confirm that you can't "yank" it
<Conradzz> there milaz, restarting now and seeing if it will let me boot from it
<terafl0ps> In your nvidia control panel, you should have an option 2 or 3 items down on the left that reads "X Server Display Configuration"
<baddhabit> peter@pfj-Ubuntu-amd:~$ grep -i 'twinview' /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<baddhabit> grep: /etc/x11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<Conradzz> there it let me now
<DrMax> I upgraded to 12.04 and now it doesn't seems to understand mod4/ win keys anymore. How do I configure the shortcuts so that the win key is back to mod4 ?
<L3top> Yes baddhabit listen to terafl0ps. I am living in the past.
<L3top> I do EVERYTHING through xorg.conf
<L3top> I don't know if you are supposed to have one or not at this point for dual monitors
<terafl0ps> It's okay L3top, I used to do the same before Ubuntu.  I've been pretty lucky with nvidia hardware ever since.
<Conradzz> what file was I looking for milaz?
<milaz> Conradzz: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Conradzz> it is empty...
<milaz> Conradzz: but actually you are looking for a file like that, on HDD parition
<terafl0ps> Baddhabit, In the display tab, you should be able to see both displays.
<baddhabit> I am looking to leverage your luckyness teraflops
<terafl0ps> You should see a dropdown that says "configuration."
<baddhabit> yes?
<Conradzz> ya, I'm looking in on my installed partition and found the file milaz
<terafl0ps> Choose "twinview" in that.
<Conradzz> but I do have 2 I have Xorg.0.log.old and xorg.0.log
<Conradzz> the .log file is 0 KB, the old file is like 40kb
<milaz> Conradzz: pastebin the mall, please
<milaz> *them all
<terafl0ps> Physically arrange the two boxes on the screen for your monitors to match your desktop layout.
<baddhabit> okay. brb
<hash_> anyone here know much about antix
<terafl0ps> Is there a pastebin equivalent for screenshots that doesn't make me create an account?
<Conradzz> here you go http://pastebin.com/NBNZ02Py
<stars69> what is the cmd to remove a dir guys?
<baddhabit> DOH! now its worse :(
<stars69> sudo rm seems doesnt work
<baddhabit> now the screen is in sleep
<L3top> terafl0ps: tinypic.com
<terafl0ps> Stars, rm -rf dirname should do it.  Use with care it deletes all directories and files beneath it.
<Furesho> hello, everyone!
<terafl0ps> where dirname is the directory you want to delete
<terafl0ps> baddhabit, can you get back to the nvidia control panel?
<Furesho> um, how do i check what window manager i'm currently using?
<L3top> stars69: only use the -f switch if you are positive there is nothing system important in there.
<L3top> s/switch/arg/
<baddhabit> sure can
<terafl0ps> Baddhabit, You may have to enable the display.  I do this every morning with my extra monitor when I am using my laptop with it.
<baddhabit> lol
<baddhabit> brb
<Loshki> stars69: I find I have fewer accidents when I remove all the files in the directory first, and then use rmdir (which only deletes *empty* directories)...
<terafl0ps> Loshki, good point.  I do this sometimes when I'm on a production system.
<madsailor> hello all.  How do I clear the recent history from the unity dash?
<milaz> Conradzz: either i am too sleepy now, or the log looks just fine
<milaz> Conradzz: can you reboot into installed version of Ubuntu?
<Yoshimi-pink> i need to install libqtgui.so.4 anyone know how to do this?
<Conradzz> I'll give it a try
<Yoshimi-pink> im on xubuntu 11.10
<bastidrazor> Yoshimi-pink: that file does not exist in 11.10 *buntu
<Kyle__> quit
 * Kyle__ sighs
<baddhabit> doh!
<Conradzz> oddly enough milaz I can sort of
<Yoshimi-pink> how can i get skype to work
<baddhabit> now its working kindof..
<Conradzz> now I'm getting sort of a soft freeze though
<Conradzz> as I can see my desktop background, and move my mouse, but see nothing else
<baddhabit> i have 2 separate server screens... but my desktop background is literally in the center
<milaz> Conradzz: at this point, i can propose you two solutions
<terafl0ps> Can you move windows between the two monitors?
<milaz> Conradzz: they are nothing exciting though
<baddhabit> yes but now it gets stuck.. and i have to swing it over really hard...
<baddhabit> didn't have to before
<Conradzz> figured
<terafl0ps> This sounds like the Unity "yank" behavior L3top described.
<milaz> Conradzz: the first one is blacklisting radeon and fglrx drivers and using vesa mode (yikes)
<shallwe> hi guys, ubuntu has full support for Intel® HD Graphics 3000?
<shallwe> its come with i5, i3 intel
<milaz> Conradzz: the second one is reinstalling Ubuntu, and then pinning the radeon driver packages, so they are not influenced with updates
<stars69> L3top and Loshki thanks alot
<terafl0ps> Your background is probably in the middle because it's not wide enough to cover your new (very large) desktop.
<Conradzz> not sure I wanna reinstall again, this will make it the third time in about a week
<Conradzz> thing is its not really frozen now though, I can right click
<Conradzz> and it gives me the option to create new folder, create new document etc.
<milaz> Conradzz: oh, then, try choosing Ubuntu 2D environment from the greeter
<milaz> Conradzz: before you log in and enter a password, try clocking a cog near your user
<milaz> Conradzz: then, choose a 2D version
<terafl0ps> Baddhabit, I personally don't like Unity at all and I can't really help troubleshoot it because I immediately disabled it in favor of gnome3 fallback mode, but it does sound like you have your dual displays configured correctly now.
<L3top> shallwe: I have gotten the sandybridge stuff working, but I have had some failure as well...
<milaz> Conradzz: that may help in showing you a complete desktop
<shallwe> L3top, well ty, i will test it more before buy a new laptop :) ty
<Conradzz> I dont' actually see a cog
<milaz> When you log out and see a list of users
<Conradzz> ya that little ubuntu symbol?
<milaz> On the right of your user name, on the login screen
<CookieM> or gnome's foot symbol
<Conradzz> ya, when I click it it gives me no option other than Back
<milaz> Like here: http://iloveubuntu.net/pictures_me/ugreeter%20pass.png
<L3top> shallwe: mind you, the failure I had was fairly immediate, and the tester was not willing to do much work to try and get it going.
<Conradzz> ya milaz, mines actually the ubuntu symbol there, but ya it gives me no options
<milaz> Conradzz: like these: http://iloveubuntu.net/pictures_me/session_choices_ubuntu%2012.04%20final.png
<milaz> Conradzz: but no options is way too strange
<Conradzz> yup, I don't have any of those milaz
<L3top> shallwe: most others had success ootb
<milaz> try to switch to terminal
<Conradzz> You know what it is, I'm not seeing unity
<milaz> Conradzz: like CTRL+Alt+F1
<Nk26> Hello, I built a app from source and I want to remove it. I thought I got rid of it all but when I type in the app name it still runs. How can I remove it all?
<milaz> Conradzz: and then give a command 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Nk26> when i type in appname into the terminal it runs still but I cant locate anything about it on my system
<terafl0ps> Nk26, my guess is that the "make install" step copied the program into one of the directories in your $PATH.
<Nk26> ahh thanks ill check that
<milaz> Conradzz: and then 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<Conradzz> telling me my login is wrong
<milaz> first, you need to type your username
<milaz> then, your password
<milaz> and then these two commands
<Nk26> terafl0ps would it just be under bashrc? running 11.10
<milaz> Conradzz: and, after the first command, you must to type your password again
<alusion> What does ubuntu think about this spectrum analyzer ? http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/9558/
<terafl0ps> "echo $PATH" will tell you what directories are in your path.
<Nk26> I found it thanks tera
<Topcat> hello, having trouble finding help with this virtualbox issue it seems new. I can't use the seamless mode for the ununtu 12.04 guest OS and vbox 4.1.14 in win7. guest additions installed. Anyone have suggestions?
<L3top> !poll | alusion
<ubottu> alusion: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<terafl0ps> Nk26, Sometimes the project's Makefile will have a target like "distclean" or "uninstall" that you can use to remove the program too.  If not, you have to look at what files are copied in make install and remove them yourself.
<terafl0ps> Topcat, what happens when you switch to seamless mode?
<nick_> hi all
<crash1hd> what is the easiest way to allow access to / on a live cd using samba without asking for a username / password
<Topcat> terafl0ps: it goes into fullscreen like mode but I suspect it's half enabled or something as the mouse cursor is still the win type not ubuntus
<terafl0ps> Topcat, as luck would have it I run Ubuntu 12.04 with that same VirtualBox version and I have a Win7 professional VM.
<Furesho> ......how long should i wait before asking a question a second time?
<Guest78874> Does anyone know how to change the buttons in the global menu from the  X - {} to an icon instaed?
<Topcat> terafl0ps: I think you're doing the reverse to me by the sounds of it.  win7 is my main Host OS
<action09> n8 ubuntu people :)
<mun> i'm on 64bit oneric and when i run 'sudo apt-get install libpng12-0:i386' i get an error saying 'Breaks: libpng12-0:i386 (!= 1.2.46-3ubuntu1.3) but 1.2.46-3ubuntu1 is to be installed' can the 64bit and 32bit of libpng12 not coexist?
<gm4486> i need some help with reverse ssh and citrix ice... anybody good ?
<milaz> Conradzz: are you ok?
<Conradzz> ya, just have no internet
<terafl0ps> Topcat, You're right.  I am doing the reverse of you.
<Topcat> terafl0ps: so close ;)
<milaz> Conradzz: did these two commands work?
<Conradzz> no, because I have no internet, so I can't download them
<terafl0ps> Seamless mode still won't change the mouse cursor though.
<milaz> Conradzz: i see
<milaz> Conradzz: it's 3:40 AM here, so i'll take a nap
<Conradzz> k, thanks for your help milaz
<terafl0ps> At least not until you move the cursor over a seamless window that is running a windows application that changes the cursor.
<milaz> Conradzz: you are welcome, i wish you a good luck
<milaz> thank you everybody and have a nice time
<Topcat> terafl0ps: it's as if the background is not being disabled
<Topcat> does unity havea  3d and 2d mode ?
<chip8874> Not sure if im inturrupting anything, but may I ask a question?
<terafl0ps> You mean your gnome background?
<ellis> go ahead
<IdleOne> chip8874: go ahead, someone will answer if they can
<Furesho> can anyone see what I'm typing right now?
<IdleOne> Furesho: we see you
<Topcat> terafl0ps: yes. In seamless I should be able to see that only the program windows.
<Topcat> shouldnt*
<chip8874> so I have a fresh rig constructed. Im booting from a USB, but when I select either run from USB or install from USB, the screen flashes orange and white stripes and the signal to the monitor is lost. Either option does the same thing
<ellis> chip8874: what graphics adapter are you using?
<chip8874> xfx radeon hd 6790. I couldn't find a list of supported hardware
<Topcat> in vbox should ubuntu list the GFX driver as Unknown?
<terafl0ps> Topcat, I have a Linux VM I could try seamless on, but it's not Ubuntu...
<chip8874> i dont think i have mobo graphics
<terafl0ps> It might be a virtualbox bug.
<Conradzz> anyone know how I run the network setup from terminal?
<Topcat> terafl0ps: if you could just give it a quick go that should help
<ellis> chip8874: have you tried booting a live disk?
<chip8874> no I haven't. Would that be the same as a USB boot?
<ellis> chip8874: it should be identical. If it boots fine of a CD then it's a problem with your USB
<Topcat> terafl0ps: 4.1.14 must be very new out I will roll the vbox additions back to 4.1.12 that's i nthe repo
<terafl0ps> I tried it with Centos 5.8 on top of Ubuntu in seamless mode and it hid the CentOS guest's background for me.
<chip8874> ok. We have used two different USB sticks and tried both 64 bit and 32 bit distro of Ubuntu 12. Same visual error both times. I am about to try Fedora distro. I will also try a CD. thanks for you help
<terafl0ps> However, I wouldn't want to use this because I quickly ran into an issue where I couldn't click on Ubuntu windows while it was running.
<ellis> chip8874: yes try fedora. It sounds like the may be compatability issues with your graphics hardware
<terafl0ps> All of my mouse clicks were going to the VM until I pulled it out of seamless mode.
<Conradzz> I really wish they would trash xorg
<Topcat> terafl0ps: ok thanks for trying, my centos 6.2 doesn't let me seamless mode currently, maybe I'm missing a driver its quite fresh.
<terafl0ps> No problem Topcat.
<chip8874> ok ellis, Fedroa just flash some failure that I didn't quite catch then gave the same visual error. This must mean its a graphics thing right? Also, how do you respond to me like you are?
<indian> any one please tell how to configure desktop notifications
<ellis> chip8874: Just type the name followed by a colon. That makes it obvious who the post is aimed at. As far as the screen problem, does your monitor say that it has lost signal, or does the screen just go blank?
<Conradzz> got it fixed...
<L3top> ellis: chip8874  begin typing the name and hit tab.
<Conradzz> not sure how but its working
<ellis> L3top, never knew that thanks! Not really 'in the know' when it comes to IRC haha
<L3top> makes names like bananenkampf-de much less of a headache
<chip8874> ellis: I ran it again and it said "failed to initiate MSI-X" (keep in mind that this is fedora). After the orange and white junk, my monitor behaves as if it cannot detect a signal. It says each input in the upper right, then the power light goes yellow, so it seems like it lost signal
#ubuntu 2012-05-20
<ellis> chip8874, that's strange. Your best bet is reading into MSI-X. It's pretty low level stuff, my guess is that the kernel either doesn't support your GPU, or the necessary modules aren't loaded
<DoctorMonocular> hey everyone, having a good saturday?
<chip8874> so should I use an older version of ubuntu or fedora? I have no clue what msi-x is but I will attempt to educate myself
<ellis> chip8874, have you had other operating systems working on the computer, like Windows?
<chip8874> no. I assembled it today
<chip8874> and I don't really want to download windows, tbh
<ellis> chip8874, It could be a hardware fault then with the GPU. It's hard to say
<DoctorMonocular> I've been pulling my hair out today trying to troubleshoot my ruby / rails and related software, it's acting up
<Conradzz> should I use synaptic or ubunut software center?
<DoctorMonocular> the first thing I want to do is remove rvm from my system entirely
<DoctorMonocular> but I can't seem to do that
<L3top> chip8874: I am beginning to wonder if your gpu is sound. Is this on-board?
<ellis> chip8874, without trying a non-Linux-kernel operating system, you can't rule out the possibility that the hardware isn't faulty
<DoctorMonocular> ruby-rvm shows as an installed package, and removing it gets a message about it not being installed
<chip8874> L3top: I don't think my motherboard has onboard graphics. There are no kinds of visual ports on the mobo. It's an xfx radeon hd 6790
<chip8874> ellis:
<chip8874> ellis: Right. Are there any ways of testing this?
<L3top> shows as installed where DoctorMonocular
<ellis> chip8874, I would bet money that your computer would boot into a non-graphical OS fine. Download Arch Linux and boot that
<sun_devil> Anybody know the command line phrase to kill or stop bluetooth.  I did a service bluetooth stop, which did not work
<ellis> chip8874, If it boots Arch Linux fine, then it's definitely a graphics problem (hardware or software)
<chip8874> ellis: I will try this and see what happens
<L3top> You can boot ubuntu headless and do the same thing
<chip8874> L3top: ok how do you do that?
<ellis> chip8874, yes go with L3top suggestion
<DoctorMonocular> @L3top, I take it back now, it's not showing anymore when I write dpkg -l | grep rvm
<L3top> chip8874: you can grab a minimal iso and only install what you need, and test graphics from there... but... you have been here a minute, is this a problem with install or live boot?
<DoctorMonocular> however, when I search
<DoctorMonocular> there are LOTS of rvm files in the system
<DoctorMonocular> config files and sutff that I suspect is messing me up down the line
<DoctorMonocular> wrong paths, that sort of thing
<DoctorMonocular> I gather the correct way to install it for now is with curl, not apt-get
<L3top> DoctorMonocular: apt-get remove --purge ruby-rvm
<L3top> DoctorMonocular: when you simply remove, it gets rid of some things but keeps config files etc
<chip8874> L3top: they both behave the same way. I can pick the run option or the install option and they behave the same way. An attempt at a fedora install gave the same visuals before crashing
<DoctorMonocular> @L3top, when I run that command it works, but it says 0 ugraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 11 not upgraded
<DoctorMonocular> so it apparently changed nothing
<chip8874> L3top: And, Im sorry, but how do I get a minimal iso
<L3top> !nomodeset | chip8874
<ubottu> chip8874: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<crash1hd> Hey all is there an easy way to allow access to / on a live cd using samba without asking for a username / password as on my windows end it wants to enter a username / password with domain yet I am not on a domain?
<wilee-nilee> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<L3top> DoctorMonocular: there was nothing to uninstall, but check for those config files now
<ellis> chip8874, Download minimal CD from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DoctorMonocular> L3top, I'm still seeing dozens of directories and files scattered everywhere, and I haven't even tried to look inside files for the string rvm yet
<L3top> DoctorMonocular: you might consider installing it, then purging it.
<DoctorMonocular> L3top, I had though of just deleting the files, but I can't seem to -- lemme try it from the terminal with sudo
<m1jj> linux is the new windows and freebsd is the new linux
<L3top> DoctorMonocular: dpkg -S ruby-rvs
<nickgaw> Hi, I am trying to find the download link for the package that allows you to make a custom live ubuntu CD but the page all it talks about is the program not where to download it?
<DoctorMonocular> L3top, no path matching pattern *ruby-rvm*
<ellis> mljj: laptop are the new desktop and netbooks are the new laptops
<chip8874> ubottu: I do not get to that purple screen
<ubottu> chip8874: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<baddhabit> no... no no.. still not working... tired of this.. reinstalling.. i give up.. sigh
<chip8874> oops noob mistake
<L3top> nickgaw: you are probably talking about remastersys... yes?
<nickgaw> correct that is the program where no download link I can find
<L3top> DoctorMonocular: I do not know if dpkg -S works with globs... try ruby-rvm with both -S and -L
<L3top> you will have to add the repo based on your distro nickgaw
<L3top> what version are you on nickgaw
<nickgaw> I have both a debian and ubuntu 12.04 install where on the page can I find the list of repos?
<indian> any one using hotot
<L3top> nickgaw: http://www.remastersys.com/ubuntu.html  look for Where can I get
<nickgaw> ok
<szymon_g> hi
<szymon_g> how can i turn off the graphic boot in newest ubuntu? i've deleted "quiet splash" options in that new grub list, but its still hangs
<szymon_g> i would like to either boot in text mode, or in working graphical mode (even with low resolution etc)- so i'll be able to install proper drivers
<DoctorMonocular> L3top, ok going through the terminal to delete all the rvm files and folders worked, so now I want to search for all the files on my system that have the text rvm in them (specifically looking for config files that contain the old path information) -- what's the best way?
<L3top> sudo grep -r rvm /*             but its gonna take a while, and find a lot.
<DoctorMonocular> L3top, ok -- I can do that, but meanwhile, any ideaas on which config files might contain that path info I'm trying to purge?
<sun_devil> I guess to remove bluetooth you also have to remove its dependencies?
<jgalt> how can I get my marvell 802.11 pci card working.  the installer did not find it but lspci lists it.
<L3top> well thats an odd grouping of chars... it might not find THAT much... but more than I ever expect... Not really DoctorMonocular... like I said, I would have installed it again and done a purge... would have at least gotten a lot closer.
<jgalt> it's a marvel 88w8335 based card.
<herp> I want espeak to sound like os x say command
<herp> how can i do this
<alexhairyman> is there a command to force quit a window in 12.04?
<herp> how can i change the espeak voice?
<L3top> alexhairyman: alt f4? right click on taskbar and quit... or drop to a termnial and get mean.
 * L3top is using kubu... loses track of chats
<alexhairyman> Is that universal? I kept looking through my path for xquit or xforce, or something similar, but it was actually xquit
<nickgaw> Is there an easy way on ubuntu 12.04 to install the real gnome classic setup as I am totally blind and find the new setup tricky to use with orca?
<LordOfTime> nickgaw:  apt-get install gnome-classic?
<LordOfTime> !notunity | nickgaw
<ubottu> nickgaw: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<LordOfTime> !classic | nickgaw
<ubottu> nickgaw: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<zykotick9> nickgaw: gome-panel gives a very gnome2 like environment
<sun_devil> Is there a way to block bluetooth?  I do a chkconfig and can't rid it of my machine
<DoctorMonocular> L3top, you weren't kidding, grep has just been sitting there 8/
<nickgaw> so the normal gnome-classic is in ubuntu 12.04 as reading on line I read that that package did not provide that desktop?
<DoctorMonocular> but I think I can't move on without making sure the paths aren't just sitting there waiting to mess things up
<L3top> It is literally searching text against every readable character in every file on your computer. It will filter through your movies looking for it. Gonna take a while.
<DoctorMonocular> this is a fresh install on an SSD, so hopefully it won't take TOO much longer
 * L3top hearts ruby btw
<L3top> wont
<DoctorMonocular> yeah I love it... when I can get it to work, haha
<DoctorMonocular> the problem is that I'm pretty green with linux so I'm fighting with that instead of writing code
<DoctorMonocular> I've been mostly a .NET guy for like 10 years
<DoctorMonocular> so it's a switch
<m1jj> what is linux all about? freedom? i think it could be a technology that enslaves us all.
<DoctorMonocular> I'll have what m1jj is having, whatever it is
<DoctorMonocular> maaaan
<DoctorMonocular> 8)
<gccster> guys ive installed ubuntu 12.04 nvidia drivers+bumblebee how can i enable touchpad vertical scroll?
<T_A_N_K> my pc pooped
<OerHeks> gccster, there is a #bumblebee irc channel here on #freenode. those guys are up2date
<gccster> OerHeks, im not sure its a bumbleebee problem
<sun_devil> Having a problem installing telnet
<szymon_g> sun_devil: why would you like to use it?
<szymon_g> and what's the problem?
<sun_devil> Sometimes cant access ssh
<remlabm> so, cool trick. I decided i wanted to rotate a monitor clockwise. Did somethings, rebooted and now when unity is loaded i get a broken screen and unresponsive mouse. Any ideas?
<DoctorMonocular> are there any nice alternative terminal programs? I'd like to be able to do things I can do in any text editor
<DoctorMonocular> like CTRL+V
<DoctorMonocular> or CTRL+arrow key
<DoctorMonocular> stuff like that
<remlabm> or, does anyone know how i can remove unity display settings so i atleast can get back to GUI?
<veinos> Is there something I need to do so ubuntu uses full wireless N capability? I'm stuck at 4meg/sec transfering on my network rather than the full 8meg I usually get
<szymon_g> i wish i could use even 4 mb, so do not complain ;)
<veinos> well, 8 is twice better, believe me
<GeekSquid1> DoctorMonocular: Ctrl-shift-V is the trick
<DoctorMonocular> GeekSquid1, thanks for that, I didn't know
<DoctorMonocular> but alas, I think suicide maybe the answer (joke) -- after all that, reinstalling everything and having it appear to work
<DoctorMonocular> I opened a second terminal window
<DoctorMonocular> and just tried to run the console
<DoctorMonocular> and it doesn't know where to find ruby
<DoctorMonocular> the first terminal does though, which tells me... something -- I know it's a config somewhere, but I'm lost on what I actually need to change
<dzup> i dont like unity
<mun> i see that libpng 1.2.46-3ubuntu1.3 was released as an update, but does that mean the version in the current PPA is also that version?
<dzup> i need to uninstall unity, how?
<L3top> !nounity | dzup
<ubottu> dzup: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<DoctorMonocular> L3top, any idea why one terminal would work while another terminal window doesn't work?
<L3top> Can you expoind
<L3top> expound*
<dzup> L3top: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l here.
<DoctorMonocular> see above -- I reinstalled everything, so I have rvm running ruby 1.9.3
<DoctorMonocular> rails works
<DoctorMonocular> it's running my app
<DoctorMonocular> I can get the console
<DoctorMonocular> everything
<FloodBot1> DoctorMonocular: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DoctorMonocular> but only in the terminal window that I did all the work in
<DoctorMonocular> if I try a separate termnal window, it can't find ruby at all
<L3top> same applies dzup. Factoid hasnt been updated
<L3top> !enter DoctorMonocular
<L3top> !enter | DoctorMonocular
<ubottu> DoctorMonocular: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<floogy> Hi, what's the name of the mint channel?
<floogy> I got problems to boot from my pendrivve into mint 13
<veinos> i would guess linuxmint
<L3top> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<floogy> veinos thanks, I'll try that
<dzup> L3top: here we go again, tk
<DoctorMonocular> L3top, what did that mean? !enter etc?
<veinos> ubottu got you covered :)
<ubottu> veinos: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mun> how come launchpad says libpng 1.2.46-3ubuntu1.3 is available for both amd64 and i386, but my amd64 synaptic says only 1.2.46-3ubuntu1 is the latest?
<L3top> Just try to keep responses to a single line if possible... when it is busy it makes it a pain to backscroll several pages for a single users request... it is just because of the size of the channel
<DoctorMonocular> ahh, I see -- sorry about that
<floogy> I startzed a ubuntu live-cd. oneiric, how to add irc.spotchat.org to empathy (I'm more used to xchat...)
<DoctorMonocular> I get it now, you were giving the bot a command -- I didn't realize it was a bot until a ew lines down 8)
<L3top> DoctorMonocular: I am not sure to be honest. I would assume that your evnironment variables were somehow defined in one and not the other
<lucian> weird: when rhythmbox is on, if i type head anywhere, i hear a loud beep in my headphones
<DoctorMonocular> yeah, that somehow is what I need to know about -- where are those settings stored?
<floogy> Ah, I found accounts...
<L3top> DoctorMonocular: env
<DoctorMonocular> L#top, is that a folder somewhere or?
<L3top> That will tell you your environment variables... my hack would be to env > rubyterm       and env > normterm    in the same directory in both  terminals, then diff rubyterm normterm
<L3top> that will at least tell you if you are barking up the right tree
<L3top> they are not stored as such, they are defined... however you can force their definition IF indeed there is a disparity
<DoctorMonocular> are those all commands I can actually run? env > normterm outputs to a file called normterm?
<L3top> correct
<DoctorMonocular> ok, yay linux (powerful and awesome in many ways... not so discoverable)
<Auriga> DoctorMonocular, Not so discoverable?
<DoctorMonocular> Auriga, "discoverable" is a term we use in user interface design
<DoctorMonocular> it's a measure of how well a new user who is not familiar with the system can "discover" how to use it just by poking it or looking at it
<Auriga> DoctorMonocular, I hear you, I thought you meant just generally...
<Auriga> DoctorMonocular, I was really just picking up half a conversation...
<DoctorMonocular> I'm sure they are easy to look up and even examine if you have a certain level of knowledge, but it's that terrible, murky beginning that's rough 8)
<DoctorMonocular> ok l3top, there is definitely a difference between the envs
<DoctorMonocular> but what do I do about it?
<L3top> DoctorMonocular: > is a redirect. >> is a redirect append. you can redirect standard out, error out, standard in to anything. you can also do the reverse < and redirect  in.  You should hang out in #bash  to learn a lot about the power of this fully operational battle station...
<L3top> DoctorMonocular: can you please pastebin that diff?
<L3top> !pastebin | DoctorMonocular
<ubottu> DoctorMonocular: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DoctorMonocular> L3top, yeah the system is clearly very powerful, how you can chain input and output and run the scripts from anywhere
<Auriga> DoctorMonocular, Windows could be indepth too, it just depends upon how much you wish to learn.
<DoctorMonocular> http://paste.ubuntu.com/996686/
<DoctorMonocular> btw, I'm proud of myself for putting 2 and 2 together and >'ing to diffterm to paste that 8)
 * L3top really enjoys people learning to USE linux rather than just asking for blind cut and paste commands
<oneseventeen> so I removed myself from the sudoers file accidentally, and I'm the only user account.
<oneseventeen> thoughts?
<newbchessplayer> is there a way to display useful information in a screensaver such as time and weather?
<DoctorMonocular> L#top, I'm definitely in that camp -- when I go looking for help (which is often), I'm frustrated when someone provides an esoteric command with no explanation
<wolfcore> newbchessplayer: conky
<newbchessplayer> conky is a screensaver?
<L3top> !conky
<L3top> doh.
<wolfcore> newbchessplayer: it can be overlayed on top
<newbchessplayer> and bounce around?
<L3top> I am not aware of conky being a ss... but that is cool
<wolfcore> newbchessplayer: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=39906
<wolfcore> it's NOT a screensaver, but you can have transparency so that it is on top but the screensaver is visible
<newbchessplayer> that  kind of defeats one of the primary purposes of a screensaver
<newbchessplayer> thanks
<wolfcore> ugh
<tynach> Hello. I'm wanting to make a custom launcher on my desktop for Minecraft, but I don't know how to do it in Unity in Ubuntu 12.04. Anyone know how? I don't feel like (but can if I must) creating a .desktop file from scratch by hand.
<L3top> no it doesnt
<L3top> the screen saver is still running, it is still changing pixles... there is a composit overlay, which changes based on the movement behind it
<L3top> it is no different than bubbles over your DT... ty wolfcore.
<newbchessplayer> L3top, yes but dont certain pixels always stay lit?
<wolfcore> newbchessplayer: stay lit?
<L3top> newbchessplayer: they change color based on the background
<newbchessplayer> ah
<L3top> there is no burn in
<wolfcore> it's called transparency for a reason
<wolfcore> its _transparent_
<trism> tynach: if you have gnome-panel installed you can: gnome-desktop-item-edit /path/to/launcher.desktop; then drag that to the launcher
<tynach> trism, I don't have gnome-panel installed. I don't really want to have Gnome 3 installed any more than I have to to let Unity work.
<L3top> sorry ok DoctorMonocular, clearly something you did set those paths. Those paths will need to be set each time you want to do what you are doing... those need to either  be defined at startup, which means they will only work on your machine, or defined in the code, or a primer. This is not my area but easily googled if nobody pipes up.
<trism> tynach: then you are probably editing the desktop by hand
<wolfcore> L3top: what problem does DoctorMonocular have?
<L3top> he did something which set env vars which make his ruby code work in a term, but a new term these vars are not set
<L3top> here is a diff http://paste.ubuntu.com/996686/
<tynach> trism, why can't Unity/Gnome 3 have what KDE and even previous Gnomes had? Right-click a panel or desktop, click "Create launcher", and type in the path to the executable, the name, and change the icon in a nice GUI window?
<L3top> that is an env diff wolfcore
<wolfcore> L3top: all he has to do is stick that new defined path in ~/.bash_profile
<L3top> but then wont the code ONLY work on his box wolfcore?
<tynach> Meh, I'll install gnome-panel.
<newbchessplayer> L3top, how do you make it transparent to the screensaver but "always behind" any windows while you're actually on the computer?
<wolfcore> L3top: so does he want this to work elsewhere?
<wolfcore> newbchessplayer: google it
<L3top> I don't know to be honest wolfcore... I just assumed.
<wolfcore> L3top: PATH aren't made to work universally...
<wolfcore> s/PATH aren't/the PATH variable isn't
<L3top> True...
<DoctorMonocular> L3top, the code should work independently assuming ruby and rails et al is installed and runable on the given machine
<aendruk> I've heard rumors of problems with Ubuntu's repositories being slow and causing trouble with the installation process over the last day or so. Anyone know more about it?
<DoctorMonocular> ok, so what I need to do is go into my .bash_profile
<L3top> DoctorMonocular: check with #ruby at this point.
<DoctorMonocular> and add what exactly? there are lots of changes in that diff
<tynach> trism, oh! That command does open up a little GUI window :D Though I still have to type in the command. Ah well, this is good for now.
<tynach> Thanks!
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: figure out what PATH, etc you want and export them in .bash_profile
<DoctorMonocular> is it a problem if that bash_profile file doesn't exist right now?
<DoctorMonocular> ~/.bash_profile didn't exist before I just created it
<sirdeiu> tynach: you could also  just copy and modify a .desktop entry file from /usr/share/applications,  where they are kept.
<L3top> wolfcore: .bash_profile or .bashrc?
<tynach> sirdeiu, that's what I did originally. But they all have a lot of Gnome-specific things in the .desktop file that I didn't know what to do with, and I didn't want any of that in mine.
<wolfcore> L3top: PATH goes in .bash_profile, only needs to be sourced on user login
<L3top> ty wolfcore
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: that's fine
<L3top> We are all learning DoctorMonocular :)
<sirdeiu> tynach: depending on what you want your launcher to do, you'll need more or less some entries. Type, Name, Exec, Path, Icon are the basic needed one(s).
<Guest54242> My canonical download speed used to be over 2mbps, but in the last day or so it seems to be capped at 15kbs. Anyone have any advice for fixing this? (Other networks still work just as fast as they used to, just canonical is slow).
<tynach> sirdeiu, I gathered, but what about things like... *checks* "X-GNOME-Bugzilla-Component=general"
<veinos> yah me too guest!
<veinos> grossly slow speed :O
<Guest54242> veinos, I wonder if it is a global problem :-/
<RupertPupkin> Is it that slow even over Torrent?
<sirdeiu> tynach: you don't need that to launch Minecraft :)
<veinos> it felt faster just about 20min ago, but not sure, I just let it run in background
<veinos> anyway, got to go, gl
<tynach> sirdeiu, I know, but there's like... 20 different lines like that, and there are several that contain 'gedit' as the value, making me unsure which one's actually the one to edit for launching. Basically, I like to have a new one created so I know everything I need is in there, and not more. I need to learn to write them by hand.
<Guest54242> RupertPupkin: update manage stuff is over torrent? I haven't used any torrents since the install other than what might happen with the default software. But all connected that are "canonical.com" based are avgeraging 15kbs only. It says it is http, so my guess is that is not torrent? Any advice for trying to improve the canonical connection speed?
<sirdeiu> tynach: like I said, Type, Name, Icon, Exec, Path are what you need.
<RupertPupkin> Guest54242, Sorry, I thought you meant trying to download the .iso file.  Canonical's mirrors occasionally become very slow for me too.
<DoctorMonocular> ok wolfcore, I'm having some trouble here -- I'm looking at the diff, and trying to figure out what my bash_profile file should look like -- can you tell me about the syntax I need to use to get it working? and do I need to include all the information that was missing in the non working terminal? Things like GEM_HOME, pvm_path, PATH, GEM_PATH?
<tynach> sirdeiu, what about the fact that the generated one from that command, does not have a 'path' in it?
<sirdeiu> tynach: of those Exec=/path/to/minecraft/launch, path=/path/to/minecraft, Icon=/path/to/minecraft.png or copy minecraft.png to ~/.icons and specify Icon=minecraft.png only and Name=Minecraft
<L3top> Guest54242: there have been a lot of complaints about this. I do not experience it because I use mirrors.
<sirdeiu> tynach: what command ?
<Guest54242> L3top, please explain or provide a link so I can either set it up as well or at least read about how it works?
<tynach> The one trism provided.
<tynach> gnome-desktop-item-edit
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: should look like so (an example): 'export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin'
<sirdeiu> tynach: see here http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/  .desktop entry specification and http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/apa.html
<sirdeiu> example file
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: not sure if you have to export all of the other variables, you can either do that, or add them one by one and see if they're needed
<L3top> Guest54242: its a bit brilliant... and works globally. deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt  $DISTRO main restricted universe multiverse for instance...
<stal> h
<L3top> Guest54242: I will find a link
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: you probable do need these other vars too though
<Guest54242> l3top, thanks!
<DoctorMonocular> ok wolfcore, will try to add them with the syntax you mentioned then paste it in before I move on
<tynach> sirdeiu, why is it that in mine, it duplicates some lines like: "Name[en_US]=Minecraft", and one without the [en_US]? Can I safely delete the duplicates?
<T_A_N_K> windows rulez
<sirdeiu> tynach: yes, Name[en_US] or Name[de_DE] are just localized to different languages.
<sirdeiu> tynach:  you can use only Name=
<sirdeiu> tynach: that is if you are using English as your language.
<tynach> sirdeiu, I am. Deleted the [en_US] ones.
<wolfcore> tynach: the others are locale-specific, iirc
<DoctorMonocular> http://paste.ubuntu.com/996707/
<DoctorMonocular> what do you think of that for the content of the file?
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: you only need to export once
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: you are overwriting the previous variable
<DoctorMonocular> so, at the top, maybe on its own line?
<DoctorMonocular> also, I'm confused because PATH is listed twice and like you said, overwrites the previous value
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: you need export PATH=$PATH:<your custom path/s>
<DoctorMonocular> not even considering what it was before the file ran
<DoctorMonocular> would it hurt anything to have the same path listed twice in that variable?
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: you need to define PATH to be PATH plus your own extra paths
<lfitz> hi, how would i establish connectivity between two laptops via a crossover cable?
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: so export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/.rvm/gems/:/another/path
<DoctorMonocular> yup, I get it
<DoctorMonocular> http://paste.ubuntu.com/996711/
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: you can replace /home/pete with $HOME
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: anyways, now you can source the file with `. ~/.bash_profile`
<DoctorMonocular> http://paste.ubuntu.com/996714/  - look legit now?
<sirdeiu> tynach: here's an interesting one: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/add-application-shortcuts-to-your-desktop-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: directories such as /usr/local/sbin should be part of your path by default. Check if they are with `echo $PATH`. The directories listed can be removed because they are already part of the PATH
<DoctorMonocular> yeah, I figured that was why the variable was defined with a prepended $PATH:
<wolfcore> yes
<DoctorMonocular> and that's why I was asking if defining the path twice would hurt anything
<DoctorMonocular> but I'll remove it in the file
<mjbrooks> I hate it when the installer grabs updates at a trickle :(
<tynach> sirdeiu, that's actually how I messed with gedit's originally. I already knew about that. But I wanted a custom one for Minecraft.
<tynach> Anyway, playing Minecraft now. See 'yall.
<DoctorMonocular> ok wolfcore, I saved it, I sourced it - do I need to restart my terminal or anything?
<krnl> hi i updated ubuntu to 12.04 and it cant find hosts, but resolv.conf is set properly. do you have any idea?
<DoctorMonocular> ok, I opened a new terminal window
<DoctorMonocular> which I think should've gotten the new stuff? And none of the stuff from that file are in env
<mjbrooks> anyone know if the US ubuntu server is under load? My install updates are measured in B/s :(
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: after sourcing, the new PATH should work in that term
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: log out and log back in
<elkng> gnome is native GUI for ubuntu ?
<wolfcore> elkng: you mean DE?
<DoctorMonocular> ok, so when I source in the new window it loads the stuff
<flowerpot> elkng, I don't think there is a "native" GUI for Ubuntu, but Gnome is the default
<elkng> yes
<DoctorMonocular> so I';m guessing thsat if I log out and back in
<flowerpot> there are other versions out there
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: yes, because opening a new window doesn't source you bash_profile
<elkng> initially the first DE for ubuntu was gnome ?
<DoctorMonocular> it'll work withgout me manually sourcing it everytime. But it's still not quite working
<DoctorMonocular> the env is set with the new vars
<flowerpot> mjbrooks, I noticed that last night, too, not sure
<DoctorMonocular> and when I do ruby -v it's finding the correct one
<DoctorMonocular> but rails fails
<wolfcore> :(
<DoctorMonocular> (sorry, splitting my lines up again, old habits)
<mjbrooks> flowerpot: thanks, I was just wondering if it was just me ;)
<DoctorMonocular> pete@pete-MS-7522:~/tguard$ ruby -v
<DoctorMonocular> ruby 1.9.3p194 (2012-04-20 revision 35410) [x86_64-linux]
<DoctorMonocular> pete@pete-MS-7522:~/tguard$ rails c
<DoctorMonocular> bash: /usr/local/bin/rails: /usr/bin/ruby1.8: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<DoctorMonocular> er, sorry about that, though that would be one line
 * mjbrooks loads his dopeslapper
<DoctorMonocular> it seems like it';s still looking for ruby1.8 even though that's not installed at all, and certainly not under rvm
<L3top> That looks like your code is making the call not the environment... to me... DoctorMonocular.
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: is there a space in your PATH by accident?
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: between rails: /usr
<wolfcore> it seems like bash thinks that those two are one path, because there is a space and so the colon isn't used as a separator, but as part of the path
<DoctorMonocular> that's a good point, but it's not in the bash_profile file, it must be getting that somewhere else -- where would it get that path from?
<phaedrus44> hey all!
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: so neither of the directories from that error exist?
<flowerpot> DoctorMonocular, no basis for this, but maybe something updated /etc/environment?
<wilberarch> Just upgraded to 12.04.  USB mouse & keyboard not being recognized...
<wilberarch> Dr. Google hasn't found any solutions yet...
<wilberarch> :-[
<wolfcore> wilberarch: tried rebooting?
<wilberarch> wolfcore, about 8 times, yes...
<DoctorMonocular> usr/local/bin/rails exists, that other, not
<wilberarch> no love with or without KVM...  Screen resolution is off, too...
<wilberarch> tried replugging after boot, nada...
<flowerpot> have you tried unplugging and then plugging back in your keyboard and mouse?
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: I think the problem is that rails is trying to use ruby 1.8, which isn't on your system
<DoctorMonocular> remember though, everything including rails works perfectly in the term that I used to install rvm and ruby and rails and etc in, but not in any other windows
<DoctorMonocular> so somwhow THAT rails knows to use rvm ruby, while the others are trying to look for 1.8
<sirdeiu> DoctorMonocular: try running source ~/.rvm/scripts/rvm in another terminal then you rails app.
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: have you logged out and back in??
<DoctorMonocular> good idea, but no change
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: ^^
<DoctorMonocular> hah, I've been avoiding it because then I'll lose my only working window 8( But ok, back in a sec
<DoctorMonocular> ok, I logged out and back in
<DoctorMonocular> it did not source the bash_profile
<DoctorMonocular> if I do ruby -v before sourcing
<DoctorMonocular> it says NOPE, but if I source, it reports 1.9.3 -- rails still won't run though
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: so the problem now is that bash_profile is not being sourced by new terms?
<DoctorMonocular> yessir
<wolfcore> did you _actually_ log out?
<wolfcore> as in, had to reenter your password, etc
<DoctorMonocular> yes, I did
<DoctorMonocular> I logged out, it shut all my programs down
<wolfcore> hm, thinking
<DoctorMonocular> I had to put my password back in
<Mylesmadness> are the ubuntu repos slow for everyone?
<DoctorMonocular> they are fine for me, but someone else was in here talking about them being slow right now, so I guess so
<root_> what is the command i use in the terminal to bring up startup manager?
<DoctorMonocular> wolfcore, it's supposed to be '~/.bash_profile' right?
<wolfcore> DoctorMonocular: yeah
<root_> to bring back the gnome fallback panel
<DoctorMonocular> ok, that's right, I was just double checking
<wilberarch> Anyone experience the "USB keyboard & mouse not recognized following upgrade to 12.04" issue...?
<DoctorMonocular> wilberarch, 12.04 bricked my whole system, I had to wipe and install 11.10 again
<wilberarch> DoctorMonocular, yikes.  swell....
<holocronweaver> Sorry if this has already been asked, but anyone else in the U.S. experiencing really slow Ubuntu software server speeds?  Even apt-get update is wretchedly slow for me on all my machines.
<Mylesmadness> I'm having issues
<wilberarch> DoctorMonocular, so much for "Wonder what 12.04 is like?  Maybe I'll upgrade and see..."
<Mylesmadness> from multiple location in the US
<remlabm> having an issue where nvidia card is only displaying low resolutions, i went into additional hardware and the Nvidia drivers i suually use say "they are broken". any ideas how to fix?
<holocronweaver> Mylesmadness, thanks.  I am in the middle of setting up my Ubuntu server and need to download about 300 MB of software, not to mention sys updates.  I guess it will have to wait for tomorrow unless I can find a decent mirror. :-/
<DoctorMonocular> ok guys, wolfcore and L3top, I REALLY appreciate all your help and advice, I wouldn't have made it this far without you, but I've been at it all day and it's getting late, so I'm going to go wind down with the woman and take a crack at it tomorrow. Maybe I'll see you here 8)
<DoctorMonocular> Thanks again, for EVERYTHING
<DoctorMonocular> you guys rock my face off
<plustax> hey guys I have a rather dumb and noobish question for you.
<L3top> Night!
<plustax> I have an asus x54c laptop and I just bought 4gigs stick of memory for it. Seemed to click in nicely but I boot up and its still showing only 4 instead of the 8
<plustax> Any ideas?
<RupertPupkin> plustax, If you're running a 32-bit kernel, then only up to 4GB maybe supported.  You need a 64 bit machine to experience more than that.
<plustax> I asked this in the wrong place im running win7
<plustax> but it IS a 64 bit system
<bazhang> plustax, ##windows
<plustax> yep im in there
<plustax> wrong window, sorry. But if you have any ideas, feel free to help haha
<bazhang> plustax, so dont ask here, its not supported
<plustax> It was an accident, white knight.
<DaZ> <:
<ZenGuy311> i'm using filezilla trying to connect to a ssh server on my windowsd pc .. i keep getting this: Response:	SSH-2.0-WeOnlyDo 2.1.3
<GINGERNIPS> I want to install ubuntu desktop 12.04 but I already have 11.04
<GINGERNIPS> but i also have windows running
<GINGERNIPS> can i delete the partitions while installing the 12.04?
<ZenGuy311> GINGERNIPS:  do you want to wipe the 11.04 install?
<ZenGuy311> yes you can wipe the entire disk to install 12.04 .. be sue to backup to an external drive though
<GINGERNIPS> well ZenGuy311 i dont wanna get rid of my windows
<GINGERNIPS> and i dont have the windows key anymore
<GINGERNIPS> so
<GINGERNIPS> thats not an option
<Hetep> hola, am needing help with the 12.04 upgrade. am getting an error for mismatched size
<ZenGuy311> GINGERNIPS:  you can delete the 11.04 partition but you'll have to be sure that that you have the correct partition selected for deletion
<sabrehagen> hi, i'm trying to install some themes, but I don't know which are compatible with Ubuntu 12.04. Can somebody tell me if I can use this theme with a stock installation of 12.04? http://customize.org/gtk/themes/57358
<GINGERNIPS> yeah ZenGuy311 thats what im doing right now
<porwah> hello... anyone out there able to help with a mounting a Windows share?
<sabrehagen> porwah: is it ntfs?
<porwah> yes
<porwah> I can get readonly access
<porwah> can't write to it for some reason
<porwah> I'm just using mount
<sabrehagen> porwah: i can give you my fstab mount line, but i can't explain it to you. i'm no expert...
<GINGERNIPS> ZenGuy311 it says no root file system is defined
<porwah> not editing fstab or anything
<ZenGuy311> GINGERNIPS:  ok  you can delete the install 12.04 over 11.04 while retaining the windows partition for dual boot
<GINGERNIPS> how
<ZenGuy311> GINGERNIPS:  are you as the custom disk partition setting?
<sabrehagen> porwah: sorry, no can do then...
<GINGERNIPS> yeah
<ZenGuy311> GINGERNIPS:  you're suppose to put " / " as the root partition .. pleaae be sure windows is not selected
<GINGERNIPS> yeah ZenGuy311
<sabrehagen> porwah: i'd recommend this page though: http://customize.org/gtk/themes/57358
<porwah> thanks sabrehagen
<sabrehagen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sabrehagen> that page, not the one before :P
<GINGERNIPS> what do you mean ZenGuy311?
<porwah> ha
<Hetep> can a person help with a 12.04 upgrade from 11.10? am getting a size mismatch error during the upgrade process
<ZenGuy311> GINGERNIPS:  file system is suppose to be ext4
<porwah> sabrehagen: thanks!
<porwah> looks like a great page
<porwah> I was following instructions on a few other pages.
<porwah> Looks really straightfoward
<GINGERNIPS> ZenGuy311 is there any type of guide for this? or something
<Psi-Jack> Anyone, other than myself, that uses Google Chrome with Java that's had any issues with Java causing Chrome to crash since the recent update in 12.04?
<sabrehagen> porwah: yep, the ubuntu documentation is pretty straight forward and covers all your options
<GINGERNIPS> oh ZenGuy311 i see what youre saying but how do i edit it
<ZenGuy311> askubuntu.com/questions/135705/ubuntu-12-04-installation-error-no-root-file-system-is-defined  GINGERNIPS
<mjbrooks> 2 hours reamining to install... wow, color me unimpressed
<taqui> Hi
<ZenGuy311> mjbrooks:  sounds like you're upgrading
<taqui> hello any body is heree
<ZenGuy311> taqui:  what's up
<taqui> just chilling
<taqui> any good pointers for programming
<mjbrooks> ZenGuy311: I'm atually installing 100% fresh and I tole it not to download the latest updates during the install (figured I'd do those froma  faster mirroer later)
<mjbrooks> s/tole/told/
<ZenGuy311> i'm not a programmer but http://www.codeacademy.com seems to the rave these days
<mjbrooks> taqui: it also all depends on what you are programming
<ZenGuy311> mjbrooks:  whats your system specs?
<mjbrooks> ZenGuy311: i7 12G of RAM... it's a fast beast
<taqui> dual core 3g of ram
<mjbrooks> ZenGuy311: for whatever reason, my download from the US ubuntu server is a trickle
<ZenGuy311> mjbrooks:  damn thats fast! i'm using a netbook right now and the most powerful desktop i have has a cpu that is 5 years old
<aed> mjbrooks, try the torrent
<mjbrooks> aed: ummm, this is the actual installation
<aed> oh
<mjbrooks> heh
<taqui> Sorry with boring msgs, I like to program something innovative
<T_A_N_K> wub wub wub
<mjbrooks> Downloading Language pasks at 17.7 KB/s   yay
<mjbrooks> taqui: in what language?
<GINGERNIPS> ZenGuy311 can i just install 12.04 along 11.04 than go back and just delete the partions for 12
<taqui> .net, java, php
<GINGERNIPS> so that way i dont have to fuck with my windows cd and all that
<ZenGuy311> GINGERNIPS:  if you have enough free unallocated space you can install 12.04 and do that
<GINGERNIPS> well i cant edit these partions for some reason
<GINGERNIPS> under the advance menu
<mjbrooks> taqui: you probably won't get much advice on .net here ;) My suggestion for java is to avoid it, turns out Oracle wants to own it all and force you to pay them a license... at least that's the feeling I get
<bazhang> taqui use alis to search for a channel and ask there
<bazhang> !alis | taqui
<ubottu> taqui: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<reflexrg> if I install ubuntu with encrypted home which is separate partition and then next release comes out can I install ubuntu and still be able to access my home partition again as encrypted?
<bazhang> GINGERNIPS, no cursing here
<reflexrg> same password
<bazhang> GINGERNIPS, your partitions are mounted?
<taqui> Thanks all
<GINGERNIPS> i guess?
<bazhang> GINGERNIPS, so you cannot edit them. boot from a livecd if you wish to do that sort of thing
<GINGERNIPS> well im just gunna set the 12.04 to 4.5 gigs
<GINGERNIPS> than go back
<GINGERNIPS> and delete the 11.04 partitions
<GINGERNIPS> so i dont have to mess with the windows cd
<bazhang> GINGERNIPS, you still cannot do it on a mounted drive
<GINGERNIPS> why not
<mjbrooks> because you can't
<bazhang> GINGERNIPS, dont use the enter key every two words
<GINGERNIPS> well, how do i fix it?
<bazhang> GINGERNIPS, I told you already
<GINGERNIPS> i dont have a windows cd tho
<bazhang> GINGERNIPS, you're not listening
<GINGERNIPS> i just dont understand lol
<GINGERNIPS> could you link me to something i could read?
<bazhang> GINGERNIPS, you wish to delete a partition that you have mounted and possibly in use.
<bazhang> GINGERNIPS, think about why that is not going to work.  USE a live cd to do any sort of operation like that
<GINGERNIPS> isnt the usb the same as a live cd?
<OerHeks> sure
<GINGERNIPS> thats what im using
<mjbrooks> GINGERNIPS: are you trying to resize the partions on the usb that you are using?
<CuriousCat> i have a gaming mouse, i use xinput to set velocity scaling=1.0; what is the best way to do this automatically everytime i boot
<Igmu_> Can I get help installing Edubuntu 12.04 from USB? Bootloader starts Edubuntu from USB, but it can't find image. It's looking in /cdrom but no image exists. How can I change it to see the image on USB?
<GINGERNIPS> i got it figured out mjbrooks
<CuriousCat> where does ubuntu 12.04 get the default xinput values from?
<CuriousCat> .xsession.rc?
<genii-around> maybe  /etc/X11/XF86Config
<taqui> hey guys help me to join a group after searching it
<mjbrooks> If I tell the installer not to download updates during the initial installation it shouldn't download a bunch of libreoffice packages... grrr
<mjbrooks> taqui: if the name of the group is #foo, just type '/j #foo' (without the quotes)
<taqui> mjbrooks: thank you very much
<ghostconn> i witnessed someone today running ubuntu 12:04 with a animated wallpaper background, I'm just currious how is this possible ? anyone have an idea?
<tamir> ?help
<genii-around> ghostconn: Conceivably with an animated gif
<ghostconn> so ubuntu will let me add any gif as a background image?
<ghostconn> thats awesome lol
<MaisonNotarathed> what is the way to manually update via the terminal?
<LordOfTime> MaisonNotarathed:  sudo apt-get update
<LordOfTime> MaisonNotarathed:  and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<MaisonNotarathed> gracias LOT
<zykotick9> MaisonNotarathed: if you want to update everything (ie. full-upgrade) "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Igmu_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, I think
<wendico> hello, is there a software in the repository to record a part of my screen to make a tutorial?
<MaisonNotarathed> what does a apt-get update distinctly accomplish?
<Igmu_> then sudo apt-get update
<Igmu_> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<zykotick9> MaisonNotarathed: updates your local apt database
<Logan_> MaisonNotarathed: It updates your local package lists from the repositories in your sources.list.
<MaisonNotarathed> wendico, push the prt scrn button
<Igmu_> then sudo apt-get update reloads from repositories
<wendico> hehe, yes but id like to make a video of multiple steps
<wylde> !find screencast | wendico
<MaisonNotarathed> aha. there were repository problems am fairly certain. getting errors from Synaptic
<ubottu> wendico: File screencast found in ardesia, blender, cherokee-doc, flumotion, ikiwiki, istanbul
<wendico> ty
<wylde> wendico: or you could 'apt-cache search screencast'
<wylde> :)
<clock_cycles> What font do I need for fidelity.com?
<Logan_> clock_cycles: Where specifically?
<Logan_> The main body text appears to have the CSS font-family of Arial,Tahoma,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif.
<clock_cycles> Logan_: I thought I got the truetype fonts from Ubuntu Software Center.
<Logan_> Are you not getting any text at all?
<clock_cycles> Logan_: I looks fine, but the research tab wraps around.
<Logan_> Which browser?
<clock_cycles> Logan_: Firefox
<Logan_> Looks fine to me in Chromium.
<Logan_> Not happening for me in Firefox either.
<digitalj> is the ubuntu us repos download extremely slow for anything else?
<clock_cycles> Logan_: I was on Debian and I had to get some fonts.  Now with Ubuntu, it's not fixed.
<wendico> there are many softwares to screencast, how nice. would you recomend me one with the most functions to make nice tutorials? (maybe one wich would let me live zoom the screen, add caption test and hyperlinks, live voice recording, automatically saves the result into compresed  video for web...). So i dont need to test them all
<Logan_> digitalj: Torrent it.
<wylde> wendico: I've never used one. Each package should have some info available about. Some likley even a homepage. I usually start with package homepages to get more info about features and whatnot.
<digitalj> Logan_, torrent what?
<digitalj> Not the Ubuntu install image, but downloading packages from repos
<wendico> thank u for the tip, i will just google the found packages
<Logan_> digitalj: Oh, right.
<digitalj> I can wget the latest kernel from kernel.org at nearly 3.0MB/s, I'm getting like 20KB/s from the US ubuntu repository
<Ted_> hi, I was hoping I could ask what seems like a pretty simple question…  I've successfully created a live USB to boot from on my Intel MacbookPro, but I wanted to find out if there was any way for me to actually install ubuntu on this stick - It's 16 gb, and it's currently formatted FAT using diskutility on my mac.  Every time I've tried, I've gotten various errors - I just want to be able to...
<Ted_> ...load the drive using ReFit and boot it as if it was an internal partition, thanks
<Ted_> (Tried asking in beginners, because I definitely am, but didn't get any response)
<wylde> Ted_: you can install on the media you're booted from.
<wylde> can't
<mjbrooks> digitalj: yes, it is sloooowwww
<Ted_> That's what I thought - however, I've also made a live CD - so if I booted from the CD, would I be able to successfully install on the usb?
<GINGERNIPS> ive installed 12.04 and restarted my computer. I already had 11.04 but i just did installed 12.04 along side that and windows vista. I know only have the option to boot to vista and 11.04. I can see the three seperate partitions
<wylde> Ted_: yep that should work. Although I can't speak to how well it will work.
<wylde> Ted_: Just be VERY careful when partitioning to make sure you have the right media/drive selected.
<Ted_> I have everything backed up - I'm pretty much expecting to accidentally format my HD
<smw> Ted_, good idea, I did that to myself last week
<mjbrooks> digitalj: I had tried starting over and setting a different mirror, but the installer insisted on automatically switching to the us server for the intial install
<Bongo> looking for some support :D installed ubuntu from a live USB and it wont boot.
<smw> Bongo, won't boot?
<Bongo> yeah it just sits at a black screen with the text box blinking in the corner
<Ted_> smw_ if I'm installing on a blank USB, what steps should I take once I start the installer from the CD - I know I need to make a 1gb swap partition, but I don't know what format, or how to do that exactly
<Bongo> ive tried rebooting from my live usb and that also wont boot
<ex0> swap
<ex0> is the format
<wylde> Ted_: lol, alright. Better to expect the worst than be surprised by it. :)
<mjbrooks> Bongo: tried unpluggin the USB and booting without it in?
<smw> Ted_, "swap" is a format type
<Igmu> I used downloaded program from pendrivelinux.com to load Edubuntu 12.04 on my USB thumb drive. I booted from my USB drive. Edubuntu splash screen loads. I press CTR-ALT-TAB to see details. It says it's looking for files in /cdrom, but it can't find those files. Do I have to change this to something else?
<Bongo> yes still doesnt work
<Ted_> that makes a great deal more sense
<smw> Ted_, you also need a partition for your root (called "/")
<smw> Ted_, I suggest you format as ext4
<smw> Ted_, and if you want, what I normally do is give 50GB to the root and the rest to /home
<Ted_> and how exactly should I do that?  the guide from "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation" says to use gparted
<smw> Ted_, with swap getting twice my ram
<smw> Ted_, you are installing on a mac?
<Ted_> I'm installing on a usb
<Ted_> 16 gb
<Ted_> I need to be able to boot it on multiple computers
<wendico> im short in ram memory, is it posible to speed up my ubuntu with a usb stick as windows does?
<Bongo> anybody help me? installed ubuntu and it wont boot! also wont boot from the live usb anymore either
<smw> wendico, adding a usb stick will not speed it up
<smw> wendico, not sure how it would speed up windows either...
<mjbrooks> i agree smw
<digitalj> Fetched 19.2 MB in 16min 0s (20.0 kB/s)
<wendico> smw: it dows by swaping small files to the flash instead of ram memory to free it
<digitalj> So fricking slow wtf
<mjbrooks> digitalj: I'll race you  ;)
<smw> wendico, and that would be incredibly slow
<Igmu> It looks like many are having the same booting from USB thumb drive problem?
<smw> wendico, swapping things to disk makes things slower, not faster
<mjbrooks> 901:00 remaing
<smw> wendico, swapping to a usb drive would be insanely slow compared to swapping to disk
<wendico> smw:we are talking about a full ram enviroment
<wendico> smw:i mean, not free ram enviroment
<smw> wendico, in that case I would use swap on a hard drive, not usb
<Ted_> I'm successfully able to boot from my live usb, but I want to have a full install on the usb so what I do will be saved
<smw> wendico, or buy more ram
<smw> Ted_, so do it :-)
<wendico> smw: lol, BUY is not a solution hehe
<smw> wendico, I always keep 2x ram as swap space
<smw> wendico, usb swap would be slower than hard drive swap
<Ted_> I will now try, and report back when/if I fail. :)
<smw> Ted_, make a partition mounted at / that is ext4 and takes up the entire drive
<Ted_> that's exactly what I will try to do
<smw> Ted_, (a GB of swap is not very useful)
<Ted_> thanks so much for all the help everyone
<Ted_> oh really?
<smw> Ted_, unless you plan to run this on machine with very little ram
<Ted_> no, I have 4 gb ram
<digitalj> I know a way around this...
<smw> Ted_, swap only matters when you run out of ram
<wendico> smw: true for the real meaning of "swaping" but not in practise, in some escenarios, swaping to flash can be faster, thats what ReadyBoost is all about. Is there something similar for my ubuntu?
<Ted_> I just said 1 gb because that's what the ubuntu website recommended
<smw> Ted_, and it reduces the life of your flash drive
<Ted_> I see
<Ted_> so you're saying no swap necessary?
<Ted_> just partition the entire drive at /?
<smw> Ted_, not unless your machine has under a GB of ram
<smw> Ted_, that is what I would do
<Ted_> alright, good to know - thanks so much
<smw> Ted_, actually, less than 2GB I would use swap :-)
<Ted_> well, either way - I have 4 :)
<smw> wendico, you can swap to any disk
<smw> wendico, just make a swap partition and swapon
<wendico> smw, i see, but that, as you say, will be slower. better swap to hard disk unless i can "smart swap"
<shape> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu and Thunderbird won't let me add any accounts. It says: "Thunderbird failed to find the settings for your email account". And the client works on my other computer for my email address. (gmail)
<smw> wendico, I have no idea what smart swap is
<chip8874> Is anyone using a xfx radeon HD 6790 per chance?
<smw> wendico, truthfully, in a total ram used environment, I would just install a light desktop environment and have swap on disk
<GINGERNIPS> im trying to set up 12.04 using advance partitioning and i keep getting the error "no root file system is defined"
<smw> wendico, I have no idea what smart swapping is
<mjbrooks> digitalj: are we racing?
<shape> GINGERNIPS, on the partition you want Ubuntu to be on, where it says mount point put the symbol "/"
<wendico> smw, yes smw, i will have to give up my ubuntu and install something lighter
<smw> GINGERNIPS, one of your partitions must be set to be mounted at /
<L3top> !info nvidia-current-updates
<ubottu> nvidia-current-updates (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96014 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<digitalj> mjbrooks, no
<digitalj> i already won :)
<GINGERNIPS> do i need a ext 3 and 4?
<wendico> hate to be poor :)
<windbuntu> it will default to ext 4 GINGERNIPS
<smw> GINGERNIPS, I suggest ext4 for everything
<shape> GINGERNIPS, and you will also need a swap partition. So just 2 partitions.
<Igmu> Do I change /boot/grub/loopback.cfg Which displays as...
<Igmu> menuentry "Try Edubuntu without installing" {
<L3top> can someone explain how the info factoid works? because that is inaccurate. 295.49-0ubuntu0.1 0  is apt-cache policy
<smw> GINGERNIPS, what I normally do is devote 50GB to /, a couple GB to swap, and the rest to /home ()
<smw> GINGERNIPS, that of course may not be possible with how much space you have
<Igmu> to something like ... file=/USB/preseed...?
<L3top> ikonia? Are you afoot?
<GINGERNIPS> i have enough space
<GINGERNIPS> i left 3gigs to swap
<shape> GINGERNIPS, and it's installing now correct?
<GINGERNIPS> yeah
<GINGERNIPS> well I already had 11.04 but i just did installed 12.04 along side that and windows vista and i only have the option to boot to vista and 11.04. So now im reinstalling 12.04. I deleted both of first 12.04 partition and the 11.04 parition.
<GINGERNIPS> and made the new 12.04 partition with 3g of free space
<smw> GINGERNIPS, heh, you are doing the exact same thing I did yesterday
<smw> GINGERNIPS, I installed 12.04 on some spare unpartitioned space so I could move over slowly
<wylde> woo ban spam :P
<smw> GINGERNIPS, before I hate 11.04 (the one before they got rid of gnome 2)
<smw> had*
<shape> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu, and in Thunderbird, I get the error "Thunderbird failed to find the settings for your email account." - I am doing this for gmail and yahoo. And yet on my other computer Thunderbird finds these automatically. Can anyone please help me?
<smw> GINGERNIPS, so now I have 11.04, 12.04, and win7 on my computer :-)
<wendico> there is not zoom desktop by default anymore? how to zoom now?
<GINGERNIPS> yeah smw 11.04 wasnt that great i legit used it only for one specific thing i wanted to use it all the time but it was just tooooo much effort
<GINGERNIPS> i remember it took me like a hour to install my headset, given it was my first time on linux
<GINGERNIPS> but still
<Darkenvy> I upgraded because at this time I cannot fresh install. I have now been getting freezes a lot. odd freezes. no curser, no TTY and screen freezes but G15 LCD clock and skype continue not frozen
<Darkenvy> Where is the log I should be looking for to figure out whats happening?
<alusion> Where are tomboy notes saved?
<Logan_> digitalj: Oh, jeez, you're right.
<Logan_> It's taking forever.
<digitalj> I used the GUI for the package manager on my desktop to get the fastest server
<digitalj> and changed my /etc/apt/sources.list file
<digitalj> now its fixed :)
<Logan_> There must be something up with the server.
<Logan_> I hope it's not getting DDOSed.
<surt> Hi. I'm stuck at boot. lightdm won't start and I get the following errors: "mountall: Plymouth command failed", "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth", then "[sdb] Asking for cache data failed" and "[sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through" every minute.
<Ted_> so - I'm back, turns out the install CD I made didn't work - I'm trying to create the CD using apple disk utility.  Every time I try to mount the iso to be burned, I get an error that says "no mountable file systems"
<Ted_> it still looks as if it's mounted properly, and burns successfully when selected, but then it doesn't show up in ReFit
<Ted_> any thoughts?
<flowerpot> apt-get update is downloading at like 20 kB/s.  Is something off with the Canonical servers...?
<surt> flowerpot: Not relevant, but google something called apt-fast...multhreaded apt-get.
<Ted_> any help on the no mountable file systems error when trying to create a live cd?
<flowerpot> surt, thanks
<dr0id> meh, what is the command to extract tar inside a specific folder ?
<dr0id> tar -xzf foo.tar.gz foo/bar doesn't seem to work :/ throws errors
<ganador> hola
<by___arg_subzero> hola
<BlackWeb> Has anyone played around with gnome-panel in 12.04, I'm trying to move the panel and its not allowing me to do so
<carlos_eduardo> hey, could somebody help me in C?
<surt> Alright f*** it I can't find help for my issue, there's nowhere else to look. If I re-install *buntu without formatting are all my settings still going to be there?
<ChipreEpicuros> guys hello!! i also need some help.
<BlackWeb> surt save your config files
<BlackWeb> whats your problem your having
<BlackWeb> I'll try to help
<q0_0p> Ubuntu is on android phones now?
<q0_0p> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<surt> BlackWeb: I can't get xorg/lightdm to start. I get four errors, two reoccurring.
<surt> BlackWeb: "mountall: Plymouth command failed", "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth", then "[sdb] Asking for cache data failed" and "[sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through" every minute.
<ChipreEpicuros> my computer stops responding for a few seconds and then starts responding again
<ChipreEpicuros> right now it froze and came back within a few seconds
<ChipreEpicuros> it's very annoying
<ChipreEpicuros> is there something i could download to check my hardware?
<ChipreEpicuros> and see what the problem might be/
<ChipreEpicuros> ?
<surt> BlackWeb: sdb does not exist on my netbook. There's only one drive, and only one listed in fstab.
<ChipreEpicuros> and again.....
<ChipreEpicuros> jeeez
<K`zan> Err, I hope I am wrong here, but I just downloaded and tried 64bit ubu and it has problems.  Best screen I can get is 1024x768 and no access to Nvidia drivers.  Did I miss something or is ubu64 bit that braindead?
<18WAAZFYZ> hello my notebook doesn't turn off after hibernate what should I do?
<BlackWeb> surt havent seen that before,, have you tired uninstalling mountall
<BlackWeb> is what my first guess would be
<___fede____> hola
<BlackWeb> I'd remove mountall then try it again
<surt> BlackWeb: Sounds like a recipe for disaster...but I guess I have nothing to lose
<___fede____> alguien habla spanish
<BlackWeb> ya sorry couldn't be of more help
<18WAAZFYZ> how can I make ubuntu turn off after a hibernate?
<TomatoKetchup> K`zan, when booting from the live cd do you experience that?
<ChipreEpicuros> guys? any1? any software i could download to check if all my hardware is functioning correctly?
<surt> BlackWeb: Removing mountall would effectively disable the entire system.
<diddy> just finished installing ubuntu woot... this sh*z is awesome
<__f-e-d-e__> hola
<hampsterblade> Ok so ubuntu upfated ealier and now networking is broken. What should i do?
<hampsterblade> Sorry for typos typing on my phone
<ChipreEpicuros> guys? :)
<__f-e-d-e__> phome
<hampsterblade> It has to be either due to the update or the iinstallation of wine 1.5
<hampsterblade> But I'm at a loss.
<K`zan> TomatoKetchup: Yes, the Live CD.
<flowerpot> hampsterblade, what errors are you receiving, if any?
<hampsterblade> Iy just gives network errors at boot don't know how to view the actual errors
<TomatoKetchup> ChipreEpicuros, how much ram do you have?
<ChipreEpicuros> 4 gigs
<ChipreEpicuros> but it is very weird. it was working fine till the day b4 yesterday
<TomatoKetchup> hrm
<ChipreEpicuros> no problems what so ever
<ChipreEpicuros> haven't installed anything new....
<diddy403> quick question, how is the "Ubuntu Software Center" different from Apt-Get ?
<hampsterblade> Its just a front end for apt-gey
<TomatoKetchup> strange indeed, I'm not sure what could be causing that
<diddy403> ok, so I can still do the old "sudo apt-get install xxxx" and it'll work just fine
<diddy403> ?
<ChipreEpicuros> like right now it did it again. it becomes unresponsive for a few seconds and then comes back to life
<ChipreEpicuros> i was wondering. is there something that i could check my h/w with?
<Mr__> anyone else getting this when trying to install ubuntustudio audio
<newgod> what
<Mr__> ubuntustudio-audio:
<Mr__>  Depends: ubuntustudio-generation but it is not going to be installed
<Mr__>  Depends: ubuntustudio-recording but it is not going to be installed
<TomatoKetchup> K`zan, what video card do you have?  I'm using a gtx460 and it worked out of the box at full resolution live cd / installed
<FloodBot1> Mr__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diddy403> Chip, do a quick ping -t to google.com or something and watch for packet loss
<hampsterblade> I just did on an strace on service networking start anf its giving resource temporarily unavailable
<TomatoKetchup> diddy403, his system is freezing, what is pinging google going to do?
<TomatoKetchup> unless I am misunderstanding
<TomatoKetchup> ChipreEpicuros, what video drives are you using?
<ChipreEpicuros> Not a ping related issues.
<ChipreEpicuros> i don't really know
<TomatoKetchup> well what card do you have in there?
<ChipreEpicuros> an nvidia
<diddy403> Tomato, sorry I thought he meant his network was freezing and wanted a way to verify... ping would show loss of packets
<TomatoKetchup> diddy403, nah, system ;)
<TomatoKetchup> ChipreEpicuros, have you activated the proprietary drivers?
<hampsterblade> His system is freezing and my network wont connect
<ChipreEpicuros> yes.but it blows that my system worked just fine till a couple of days ago
<szerzetes> hi! I have a problem with my RTK (noname) DVB-t tuner, on Xubuntu 12. 04.
<K`zan> TomatoKetchup: running a 670 here, works fine in 32bit...
<newgod> what's problem
<szerzetes> I run w_scan, and it say: using DVB adapter auto detection.
<szerzetes> 	/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 -> DVB-T "ITE 9135(9006) Generic_1": good :-)
<TomatoKetchup> ChipreEpicuros, I mean you could watch the system monitor for when it freezes, see if the cpu is jumping and what process is causing it
<szerzetes> I set it tvtime.xml, as V4LDevice
<hampsterblade> Sorry abour that
<szerzetes> and it say: videoinput: /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 is not a video4linux device.
<szerzetes> what do i wrong?
<TomatoKetchup> K`zan, ah that's a pretty new card, nvidia driver just added support
<hampsterblade> http://sgs4g.mhamptontech.com/networking.strace
<hampsterblade> Sorry http://sgs4g.mhamptontech.com/network.strace
<TomatoKetchup> K`zan, what driver version are you using?
<madura> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda1 is shown when update-initramfs -u, what does it mean?
<diddy403> !ldconfig
<blackmatrix_ny> Is there anyway I can modify the seahorse app so that it ask for master password whenever someone tries to see passwords in plain format ?
<newgod> yes
<blackmatrix_ny> or is there a way to disable password from being viewed in plain format on that seahorse app ?
<remlabm> can anyone help me with an nvidia issue, i have followed every walk through on the site and i cannot get x11 to start. i keep getting "Screens found, but none have a usable configuration". this is after doing the additional driver installation and removing xorg-xserver-nouveau. any ideas?
<jellypod> how do i edit the icon launcher in (or the menus in general) on ubuntu 12.04 using Gnome Classic (gnome-panel)?
<jellypod> remlabm: which card?
<jasmin12e> Helloo
<Darrow> I'm upgrading to 12.04 and the upgrader is stuck on ttf-mscorefonts-installer.  Any way I can skip over an upgrade?
<remlabm> 8500gt
<jasmin12e> I have a question
<jellypod> remlabm: Im having good luck with the bumblebee drivers.
<remlabm> which card are you using? and do you have multiple monitors?
<jellypod> 610m (optimus)
<jellypod> Nvidia 610m (optimus)
<jellypod> remlabm: I have not tried multiple monitors yet
<jasmin12e> Im trying to reinstall xp back over ubuntu but the bootable disc says it cant be read when I put it in. I even tried to reinstall a older version of ubuntu
<jellypod> remlabm: the #bumblebee chan helped me alot.
<jellypod> how do i edit the icon launcher in (or the menus in general) on ubuntu 12.04 using Gnome Classic (gnome-panel)?
<jellypod> I mean within the application menu.
<zizoo> Hello, does anyone know why my computer always crashes when shut down via cron?
<jellypod> Application>Accessories>terminal for example, how to I edit the launcher in that menu on ubuntu 12.04 using Gnome Classic?
<jellypod> zizoo: dunno
<jagginess> jellypod, maybe you can make a launcher on the menu bar, then holt alt+rightclick on the icon
<jellypod> jagginess: that does work, but I really prefer to change the launcher.  For example, I end googleearth to start with "optirun googleearth" for it to work.
<jellypod> end=need
<zizoo> Also, is there any way to set cron to only execute a command at the listed time if it's on? I set it to shut down at specified times, but if I turn it off before and turn it on after, it shuts down immediately. This is annoying.
<jellypod> zizoo: I would run a bash script in cron, and the bash script would check if the process is running, and act accordingly
<zizoo> Err, you mean have a bash script check the time and shut down if it's the specified time? That's a good idea.
<flowerpot> Can anyone else using du 8.13 and Ubuntu 12.04 reproduce this bug? http://pastebin.com/GGhFDjDy
<jellypod> zizoo: no, i mean setup the cron for whenever you want. but instead of running the command you want running at that time, run a script that checks if the process is running and then runs your command if it is.
<hampsterblade> How can i troubleshoot the network service not starting in 12.04
<zizoo> Huh? Are you thinking I mean to shut down a particular process, because I am shutting down the whole computer?
<zizoo> Or what process am I meant to be checking for?
<zizoo> The command is "sudo shutdown now".
<jellypod> sudo poweroff
<K`zan> TomatoKetchup: On this 32 bit (u10.10) Nvidia driver: 295.53.
<remlabm> jellypod : no go on bumblebee, only shows one monitor as laptop with 1 resolution
<zizoo> Oh... is that why it's crashing?
<K`zan> TomatoKetchup: NV-CONTROL Version: 1.27
<jellypod> remlabm: sorry.
<jellypod> zorael: sorry, im unclear on what you want to do.  You want cron to run a command if the computer is turned on?
<B4u> /Join #ubuntu
<jellypod> zizoo: sorry, im unclear on what you want to do.  You want cron to run a command if the computer is turned on?
<zizoo> Yes. I want it to turn off the computer. As it stands, there are two problems. To the crashing you said you didn't know what the problem was. The other was that it turns off again as soon as I turn it on if I shut it down before the specified time.
<hampsterblade> Fucking computer
<newgod> Fuckion woman
<remlabm> heard that
<jellypod> zizoo: Im not sure what the shutdown issue is.  Someone else here might be able to help.  Im curious what you want to do with cron.
<jellypod> In Ubuntu 12.04, using Gome Classic (gnome-panel), how do you change the launcher command of an item in the menu.  For example I want Application>Internet>GoogleEarth to execute
<jellypod> In Ubuntu 12.04, using Gome Classic (gnome-panel), how do you change the launcher command of an item in the menu.  For example I want Application>Internet>GoogleEarth to execute "optirun googleearth" instead of googleearth.
<jellypod> hampsterblade: I have felt that way all week with ubuntu 12.04
<deejay31> Hello
<deejay31> Does anyone know of a way to install Ubuntu to a USB stick, so it boots like if it was on a hard drive
<kimspindel> use unetbootin
<hampsterblade> I just  lost networking and cant figure out why
<jellypod> deejay31: are you using windows to make the usb?
<hampsterblade> So im pretty pissed atm
<deejay31> Will that make it boot like if I normal booted an ubuntu PC
<jellypod> deejay31: not by default.
<kimspindel> deejay31: yes, it has an option to
<deejay31> Yes i am using windows
<Darrow> I'm upgrading to 12.04 and the distribution upgrader just froze. What should I do?
<jellypod> kimspindel: persistence?
<jellypod> is that built in?
<kimspindel> huh?
<jagginess> deejay31, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<deejay31> Thank you
<jellypod> are persistent changes built into unetbootin? I thought it just made a live cd.
<jellypod> he, I was wrong if it does persistent changes. that use to be harder to do.
<kimspindel> oh, i don't even know what persistent changes are, lol
<deejay31> Also, I am thinking of changing my Server from CentOS to Ubuntu, is there any significant changes?
<jellypod> kimspindel: that means that you make a bootable live usb and it will save the changes that you make when you boot into it.
<jagginess> deejay31, there's a server ubuntu edition that supports raid on install (the desktop one doesnt support raid on install)
<deejay31> Ok but is there any HUGE differences
<jellypod> deejay31: I like it better, the community is stronger imo.  more current applications are ported to ubuntu also, imo.
<jagginess> deejay31, huge difference between centos and ubuntu? you should ask in #linux
<kimspindel> ah i see. then i'm not sure.
<kimspindel> (but i don't think so)
<deejay31> Can you get: nginx, webalizer, Apache, Java, Irssi, Cowsay,
<shape> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu 3 hours ago and since then Ive been trying to get Thunderbird to work. I keep getting this message: "Thunderbird failed to find the settings for your email account". I've tried both gmail and yahoo with the exact settings that I use on my other computer (which works no problem), and I get the same error. Can someone please help? :(
<jellypod> deejay31: yes, definitely
<jagginess> deejay31, you said "server". hence I'm thinking you should get a RAID setup..
<deejay31> No, I have'nt got the resources/money for RAID
<jagginess> deejay31, there's
<deejay31> ?
<jellypod> deejay31: I also like the apt package manager better than yum.
<jagginess> "software raid" (which isnt bad and what i use)
<deejay31> What is better than yum then
<remlabm> jellypod : did you remove the nouveau drives when using bumblebee?
<deejay31> How is it better7
<jellypod> remlabm: ahhh..lemme see
<jagginess> deejay31, you mean complementary, dpkg has aptitude and synaptic
<hampsterblade> Fuuuuck i think im going to have to reinstall im out of ideas
<jellypod> remlabm: Ive talk to the bumblebee guys about the dual monitor thing, they said, a day or so ago, they are still working on it with opitimus cards, its not perfect yet.  if you are running optimus, you need to use optirun to open nvidia, btw.
<deejay31> Just to check, httpd (On centos) is called Apache2 on Ubuntu?
<hampsterblade> Yes
<deejay31> And nginx can be installed from source as usual
<jellypod> remlabm: I have, bumblebee, libdrm-nouveau1a, libdrm-nouveau1a-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and xserver-xor-video-nouveau-dgb
<hampsterblade> Now the ubuntu install disk is going into kernel panic wtf
<jagginess> deejay31, apt-cache search apache
<machiolate> anyone have suggestions for ubuntu freezing/crashes? version 11.10
<jellypod> deejay31: it breaks stuff less imo.  also faster.  more repos for ubuntu (imo) that are update more often.
<jellypod> debian base systems are all around more stable, imo.
<deejay31> Grrr, I am going to have to manually export and then import 20 mySql databases...
<jellypod> deejay31: sudo apt-get install synaptic, that is a nice gui to see what you an install.
<mjbrooks> hampsterblade: please watch your language
<jellypod> In Ubuntu 12.04, using Gome Classic (gnome-panel), how do you change the launcher command of an item in the menu.  For example I  want Application>Internet>GoogleEarth to execute "optirun googleearth" instead of googleearth.
<jellypod> gome=gnome*
<madsailor> Hi all.  How can I change the default login background for 12.04 LTS?  Googling brings up Ubuntu Tweak , but I want to use something in the repos/use the terminal
<jellypod> madsailor: I use ubuntu tweak to do that.
<jagginess> jellypod, try to use synaptic or something to get the menu editor..
<jellypod> there is a ppa for ubuntu tweak, to apt-get install ubuntu-tweak.
<jellypod> jagginess: ok
<deejay31> CAn you get iftop on ubuntu
<jellypod> looking
<jellypod> deejay31: yes
<deejay31> Good thank you
<jellypod> deejay31: tons of apps, any apt I can think of in Centos is in ubuntu, or some ubuntu ppa, and there is also so much more.
<deejay31> jellypod: OK thans a relief :)
<madsailor> jellypod, do you know of a solution in the main repos?
<jellypod> madsailor: mmm, no
<madsailor> ok, thanks
<jellypod> madsailor: looking
<jellypod> madsailor: you using unity?
<deejay31> is the apache config file the same in ubuntu as it is in centos?
<madsailor> jellypod, yes
<jellypod> I thought it was unity-greeter.conf, but im looking for that.
<Qalqi> i am courageous enough to login simultaneously with same user profile
<deejay31>  is the apache config file the same in ubuntu as it is in centos?
<jellypod> madsailor: yep, I don't know.  I do not normally use unity. Someone else in here might know..  Sorry.
<flowerpot> What handles the detection and auto-mounting of USB drives in Ubuntu?
<deejay31> Do all the same apache modules work on Ubuntu as they would on Centos
<madsailor> jellypod, ok.  Thanks for taking a look.
<jellypod> does anyone know the name of the application, so that I can launch for terminal, to open the Lock and Brightness gui in System Settings?
<q0_0p> jellypod: you can set brightness with xbacklight
<zizoo> Sorry, my xchat glitched for a bit there. I was wondering why no one said anything for a half hour. Thanks jellypod, I was just setting my computer to shutdown every evening at 1 AM. My sense of time is somewhat lacking, so rather than have an alarm tell me to get off, I decided to punish myself any time I fail to get off by 1, by losing all data in active programs. It's been working, but the problems with cron are annoying.
<zizoo> Does anyone else know why my computer would crash consistently during shutdowns initiated by cron? =/
<q0_0p> jellypod: you could set the brightness here /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
<deejay31> I am now leaving, and when I rejoin, I will have Ubuntu set up and running on my server
<jellypod> answer to my first question: open terminal and run alacarte to edit menus \o/
<jellypod> q0_0p: I will look at the dimming brightness, but I would like to make a launcher to open that app
<jellypod> or just gnome the name of the app
<jellypod> alacarte edits your menus in gnome classic, woohoo
<_ProtekNickz> Hi all, Simple questio?, Is it ok to install this theme on Ubuntu 12.04 "KDE Desktop"?, """Install Transparent Swar-Black-Base Themes on Ubuntu 12.04 Precise/Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric/11.04 Natty/10.10 Maverick/10.04 Lucid/Linux Mint (GTK3/2)"""
<iops> _ProtekNickz: What do you mean by "ok"?
<alexhairyman> KDE IS A WHOLE nother desktop environment
<_ProtekNickz> iops: Well i use KDE and if I'm right in thinking that theme is for Gnome 3/2, so  was woundering
<crizis> .. wtf?
<iops> I think there are programs that make KDE use Gnome themes
<remlabm> jellypod: reading about bumblebee, says its for optimus, am i mistaking or is that newer chips? or does bumblebee work on any nvidia chipset?
<_ProtekNickz> ok..., so i shudda went with Gnome rather then KDE?
<Qalqi> from then on my sound card is not funtioning
<iops> If you want to use that theme, it's probably easier
<_ProtekNickz> lol
<alexhairyman> Its a matter of opinion
<_ProtekNickz> iops, in you opinion is Gnome better  or wha?, as it was mentioned that KDE is overbloated Like Windows Vista?, or was that just some bias?
<crizis> _ProtekNickz: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<tacirus> Hey people, I have Ubuntu 10.04 and the Flash plugin version 11 installed , but the Epiphany browser doesn`t work for a game that is made with flash. How can I solve this?.
<tacirus> The other browsers like Firefox, Chromium do run any flash conetent well
<shape> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu 3 hours ago and since then Ive been trying to get Thunderbird to work. I keep getting this message: "Thunderbird failed to find the settings for your email account". I've tried both gmail and yahoo with the exact settings that I use on my other computer (which works no problem), and I get the same error. Can someone please help? :(
<shape> I've tried reinstalling it multiple times, including the system itself and I get the same problem. The version is 12.0.1
<iops> _ProtekNickz: It's a matter of preference, but I've always liked Gnome 2 (and now Unity) better than KDE
<mjbrooks> install time has now exceed 6 hours... sigh
<alexhairyman> Me too
<_ProtekNickz> shape: make sure the pop and smtp settings are correct
<mjbrooks> alexhairyman: I told it not to download updates but it is anyway it seems
<shape> _ProtekNickz, I copied them 100% correct from the computer that is working with those settings. :(
<iops> shape: Thunderbird should be able to auto configure for Gmail.  What server are you pointing it at?
<shape> _ProtekNickz, I am losing my mind literally. I reinstalled Ubuntu even!
<shape> iops, that's the thing, it doesn't do it automatically. I suspect something is blocking its connection.
<_ProtekNickz> shape: did you check incase you need SSL? or normal pass ect..
<shape> _ProtekNickz, I've done that, yes.
<_ProtekNickz> k
<iops> shape: Did you enable POP or IMAP in your Gmail settings?
<Artemis3> shape, your problem seems related to thunderbird, reinstalling ubuntu is not necesary, you could just wipe ~/.thunderbird and start again
<iops> shape: Do you have 2 factor authentication enabled?  You have to create an app specific password in that case
<shape> iops, what is a 2 factor authentification?
<shape> Artemis3 I did that at least 2 times :(
<iops> If you're asking, then you probably don't have it enabled. :)  It's where Gmail sends you text message and you have to enter a code to login
<prabuinet> hi, i can't find keyboard layout for my language(tamil) in ubuntu, so I would like to create one, where should I start?
<Logan_> prabuinet: I have Tamil available as a keyboard layout in Ubuntu.
<shape> iops. So my normal email, on my other computer works with Thunderbird right at this moment. And I am trying to set up the same email on this computer. You are saying they are conflicting?
<prabuinet> Logan_: there are a few layouts listed, but i need the office layout for tamil (tamil99)
<prabuinet> Logan_: official layout of the government
<shape> iops. Because the email is working on the other computer, I assume everything is turned on in Gmail. no?
<iops> shape: No, if it already works on one computer, it should work on the other
<shape> iops, exactly :(
<prabuinet> Logan_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tamil_99
<Logan_> Ah.
<iops> Is that a Windows computer?
<shape> iops, both of them are running Ubuntu.
<shape> with Thunderbird that comes with it.
<iops> shape:   Do you have access to that computer?  Try copying the entire .thunderbird folder over
<shape> iops: I sure can
<shape> iops: give me a sec
<jellypod> remlabm: yes, new chipset, it has two gpus, you can run things using optirun as a prefix.
<iops> shape: Delete the .thunderbird folder that's on the new computer first
<shape> iops, shouldnt I just uninstall it?
<iops> Nah, just delete the profile folder
<iops> And copy the other one over
<shape> iops, so just delete the .thunderbird from the home folder and copy the other one.
<iops> Uninstalling Thunderbird actually won't remove the folder.  You want to copy the settings over
<iops> Yep
<jellypod> does anyone know the terminal command that will launch 'brightness and lock'?
<shape> iops: copying now to a USB drive, 3 minutes remaining. I will let you know once I finish everything
<iops> ok
<iops> shape: If that doesn't work then the problem isn't in your Thunderbird settings
<Logan_> prabuinet: Maybe someone in #ubuntu-tam would know?
<jellypod> does anyone know the terminal command that will launch 'brightness and lock'? You can nomally launch it from gnome-control-center, second icon.
<prabuinet> Logan_: thanks, i'll check it out
<Logan_> np
<shape> iops, in the meantime, while it's copying, what else could it be. ufw is disabled for example. Anything else that might block the connection?
<iops> shape:  Also, close Thunderbird before you copy the folder onto the new computer
<shape> iops, yep, it's closed and the folder is deleted.
<maxyy> Que bueno verte por aqui [maxyy]
<maxyy> Me alegra que entraste [robgraves]
<mjbrooks> oh wonderful, after downloading the updates I told it not to, the installer now seesm to be hanging on the Installing System step
<iops> shape:  Maybe.  Open a terminal and type "ping -c3 smtp.gmail.com".  If you can ping the server, then it's reachable
<shape> iops: it works. I just pinged it. It should've worked anyway since the other computer connects and gets email fine. So the whole thing comes down to the system I just installed and/or the thunderbird version.
<iops> What about "telnet smtp.gmail.com 587"
<bersam> hi everybody! i want to install ubuntu beside of my archlinux, the problem is i want to share home partition between two distro but ubuntu can't access to my partition home ...
<shape> iops: I copied it and it's working!
<iops> Ok :)
<shape> iops: so it was Thunderbird.
<zizoo> Ok, so I figured something out about my cron problem. Every time cron shuts down the computer, stopping automatically generated error reports fails before the crash. Anyone know what that means, or what logs or such I can look at to help figure it out?
<shape> iops: but now I just dont understand, after installing it 5 times, with 3 different methods, why it didn't work!
<waxstone> hi, experiencing RANDOM freezing causing me to have to reboot. cannot CTRL+ALT+F1. (12.04 64bit Nvidia gtx680). Using proprietarydriver because less freezing than opensource driver
<shape> iops: Thanks a lot for the suggestion btw! I appreciate it. At least I got it working.
<iops> shape:  There was an error in the configuration settings. reinstalling it at the system level wouldn't make a difference as long as the old .thunderbird folder with the bad configuration was still there
<iops> :)
<shape> iops: But I even reinstalled Ubuntu
<shape> iops: strange, no?
<tacirus> Anybody to let me know why Epiphany browser doesn`t run flash while Chromium and Firefox are alright with it, having the Adobe flash player verison 11 installed
<shape> iops: Btw, I can see now, that the program was skipping the part where it searches in the mozilla configuration database.
<iops> shape: Yeah, but if you configured it wrong after reinstallation then you're back where you started
<jellypod> does anyone know the terminal command that will launch 'brightness and lock'? You can nomally launch it from gnome-control-center,  second icon.
<iops> shape:  Nice thing about copying the folder over is that you get all your emails already on the system rather than having to download them
<shape> iops: yes I had to copy 1GB :) also iops: There was no configuration. It just wouldn't search and give me the imap for gmail from the mozilla database. It skipped that part and told me it couldn't find the settings and that I should configure it manually. And even if I did so it still wouldn't work.
<shape> iops: That is what I don't understand what was going on
<Zallx> howto webviewer tvtuner ?.?
<Zallx> anyone ?
<iops> It took 2 days to download 1.8 GB from my Gmail.  You got the emails in a few minutes this way :)
<Zallx> no one ?
<shape> iops, Yet! THanks again btw! I really appreciate it!
<iops> np
<Zallx> webspace tvtuner php in ubuntu ?
<shape> iops, btw, the messages are encrypted right? As in someone copying the thunderbird folder, cannot see your messages right?
<iops> no
<orated> Hello! Is there any alternative command to ifconfig to get eth* details?
<Zallx> ifup
<Zallx> ifdown
<iops> shape: You can change the permissions on the folder though
<c4pt> Hi i am having problems with two sound cards and a conflict between two sound cards i am using snd-ctxfi and snd-hda-intel  the problem is when i put the sound blaster card into my computer and restart the intel audio disappears from the system completely even in lspci -vvv | grep Audio its not there anymore     so if i take out the sound blaster x-fi , my intel hda audio onboard is there again
<c4pt> what can i do so that both sound cards are registered in the system?
<shape> iops, I cannot find them though. I am looking because I was curious
<jellypod> does anyone know the terminal command that will launch 'brightness and lock'? You can nomally launch it from gnome-control-center,  second icon.
<orated> Zallx:  ifup - bring a network interface up -- ifdown - take a network interface down
<orated> Zallx: I'm looking for eth* information instead of using ifconfig :)
<iops> shape: I used pop on mine and it was in .thunderbird/profile.name/Mail/pop.googleemail.com.   Yours will probably be in .thunderbird/profile.name/ImapMail/(gmail something)
<Zallx> orated: i guess ur alternative is in gtk
<iops> shape: look for a file that's 1 GB :)
<Zallx> or in kde
<Zallx> visual packages
<shape> iops: it's in ImapMail/imap.googlemail.com/[Gmail]sbd
<hattrap> hi room
<shape> iops: sucks though. I thought they were encrypted :(
<mjbrooks> well, install is hune after spending 6+ hours downloadin updates I told it not to... not happy
<orated> Zallx: Any command line alternative ...
<shape> iops: this makes it less secure, under Windows for example.
<mjbrooks> hung*
<iops> shape: You could create an encrypted private folder and put the .thunderbird folder in that, then symbolic link it
<hattrap> i formatted my usb using disk utility but now it is not detected by Ubuntu
<Zallx> orated: if u write one
<Zallx> one that prolly depends on ifconfig
<iops> shape: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<hattrap> can any1 help me with this
<hattrap> i formatted my usb using disk utility but now it is not detected by Ubuntu
<shape> iops: I see. I will learn how to do that. The reason I installed Ubunutu on a different machine was to learn Linux! :)
<hattrap> @shape...u were intelligent
<iops> mv ~/.thunderbird ~/Private ;  ln -s ~/Private/.thunderbird ~/.thunderbird
<shape> hattrap, lol what do you mean? are you being sarcastic?
<Miscni> morning all
<shape> iops: yes, thanks!
<c4pt> anyone ?
<hattrap> i hope i would have done the same thing....i m faving lot of problems now...
<hattrap> facing*
<Zallx> hi c4pt
<c4pt> hi
<Zallx> what u need ?
<c4pt> Zallx, i am trying to run two sound cards at the same time onboard sound and sb x-fi sound
<c4pt> Zallx, if i put the sb x-fi card into my computer my intel hda disappears from lspci and the system
<hattrap> @shape i formatted my usb using disk utility but now it is not detected by Ubuntu
<Zallx> i need a webshare or viewer for tvtuner .... for my phone so i can watch tv always
<c4pt> Zallx, if i take the card out (if i take out the sb x-fi) my intel hda audio is back
<shape> hattrap, I chose to do that because the computer is really old and I wasn't using it. 1.6 Ghz AMD Sempron. But if you don't have an extra computer I'm sure you can learn it if you run it in Virtualbox or VMware, that way you won't mess it up if you're screwing around.
<Zallx> c4pt: best guess is to add virtual mixers ?
<hattrap> unfortunately i messed up all my date...wished would have taken a backup
<Zallx> why 2 soundcards ?
<c4pt> Zallx, but why does it disappear from lspci -vvv ?
<renatka> renatka
<c4pt> Zallx, one card for parallels extreme (virtualization)
<jellypod> does anyone know the terminal command that will launch 'brightness and lock'? You can nomally launch it from gnome-control-center,  second icon.
<renatka> Renatka
<Zallx> c4pt: becuz onboard is disabsled when offboard is attached is my best guess
<shape> hattrap, but you formatted the USB, werent you expecting to lose the data?
<shape> hattrap, does windows see it?
<c4pt> Zallx, so how can i resolve it ?
<c4pt> Zallx, i would really like both cards to be used
<Zallx> u need to rewrite the driver so it doesnt disable
<renatka> Renatka
<c4pt> Zallx, it shows the video card hdmi audio and usb audio
<Zallx> or add a AlwaysEnableOnboard.sh
<Zallx> to re-enable it after its disabled ?
<jellypod> seriously, nothing for brightness and lock?
<hattrap> not in USb...i used to work in windows. when i started Ubuntu it was ext....i tried to change ext to ntfs so that i can access ubuntu from windows but...forget it ...it is a long story
<Zallx> then add that to bashrc
<shape> Does anyone know if your firewall iptables is not enabled, if it makes you vulnerable to attacks? I remember in Windows I was getting attacked all the time.
<waxstone> hi, experiencing RANDOM freezing causing me to have to reboot. cannot CTRL+ALT+F1. (12.04 64bit Nvidia gtx680). Using proprietarydriver because less freezing than opensource driver
<c4pt> Zallx, i could write the .sh i just dont understand how to re enable it right now
<c4pt> Zallx, if i wanted to re enable my snd hda intel what should i do ? with the snd-ctxfi running ?
<Zallx> lscpi needs to take a discision when 2 audio devices are connected
<Zallx> witch is master witch will be disabled
<jellypod> shape: depends on who you ask..  you behind a router?
<Berg> any chance of getting some help with the nvidia drivers for a geforce 8800 card i fresh installed ubuntu 12.04 and let it update on install and then i used the driver manager to install the drivers //// it starts but it is stuttery i can get it to do things but i have to wait up to 5 minutes for it at act
<shape> jellypod, yes.
<jellypod> if you are blocking inbound connections (usual set by default on a router) you are likely gud.  You would need to setup port forwarding to hit your machine from outside your router.
<shape> jellypod, Linksys wrt54gl. Yeah and it's all good, yet Comodo still detects intrusions in Windows.
<c4pt> Zallx,  can i pm?
<shape> jellypod, blocks intrusions*
<jellypod> windows is vulnerable to everything imo.  I cant help with that.
<shape> jellypod, Oh, yes I know that. I was just asking if you have iptables disabled, would you still be safe.
<jellypod> shape: why do you have it disabled?
<greenit> hi, i have a lexmark-printer and installed the lexmark-toolbox, but when i want to print, it just aborts the print-jobs, because i have no more color-ink, however, the black ink is nearly full and i want to print black only...  how can i force the print or change settings so that it prints?
<DarwinSurvivor> greenit: that's probably a question best answered by lexmark. From what I've heard some printers won't *let* you do that.
<shape> jellypod, can you please paste me what you said in case you responded? My internet crashed. :(
<DarwinSurvivor> greenit: there is an alternative though
<greenit> DarwinSurvivor, k
<greenit> DarwinSurvivor, which one?
<jellypod> shape: Just asked why you have iptables off.
<DarwinSurvivor> greenit: some printers allow you to override the toner sensor to always show pull (I do this on my HP to get a few hundred more prints per cartridge).
<DND> hi guys need help. we have a very old P4 computer running ubuntu 12.04 it also has a very old agp video card that has 2 outputs. the problem is.when i left the two tvs running the second tv just decides to sleep
<DND> i have disabled the screensaver and its still happening
<AtTrackTor> hi @ all
<DarwinSurvivor> greenit: on the HP it actually right in the button-controlled menu on the printer itself (as well as the printer's web interface), you'll have to check with lexmark to find out if your printer has a similar feature (check the manual for "override")
<shape> jellypod, before I answer that, is iptables the same as ufw ?
<jellypod> mm, no
<greenit> DarwinSurvivor, thx
<fyrzen> Hello, I have a small query for you gentlemen. I have a current ubuntu installation on one partition (18GB). I want to make another (125GB) partition my home folder and preserve all settings. Will simply moving the user directory (and other files in /home) to the new partition, and mounting it as /home in /etc/fstab do the trick?
<shape> jellypod, then it's not off sorry. I meant ufw is disabled.
<jellypod> shape: ufw is a iptables frontend
<shape> ufw is disabled by default when you install
<Berg> any chance of getting some help with the nvidia drivers for a geforce 8800 card i fresh installed ubuntu 12.04 and let it update on install and then i used the driver manager to install the drivers //// it starts but it is stuttery i can get it to do things but i have to wait up to 5 minutes for it at act
<zornent> hello all
<DarwinSurvivor> fyrzen: should yes. but as always with partition stuff back everything up just in case
<jellypod> ufw is a iptables frontend, jsut a controller program for iptables.
<jellypod> type sudo iptable -L
<zornent> is there a good tut on how to get a built in laptop webcam working in ubuntu?
<fyrzen> DarwinSurvivor, jolly good, thanks very much
<jellypod> that will list your iptables
<DarwinSurvivor> fyrzen: no problem
<c4pt> Zallx, can i pm?
<DarwinSurvivor> !webcam | zornent
<ubottu> zornent: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<shape> jellypod, Chain input policies are set to accept, what does that mean?
<DND> any help?
<deejay31> Oh ues, I no have ubuntu installed on my server
<jellypod> that is default
<deejay31> *now
<DarwinSurvivor> DND: can you connect another display to it (or swap the displays) to determine if it is something specific with the tv or the output of the card itself?
<jellypod> shape: that is default.
<shape> jellypod, so it's all good, right?
<jellypod> sounds good
<jellypod> deejay31: how is it?
<deejay31> jellypod: I was  about to reinstall centos, because apt-get want installing packages, then I realised that I need to run sudo apt-get update
<jellypod> sudo!
<DND> DarwinSurvivor, ok wil try switching and will even heck the bios
<deejay31> Better than centos though
<shape> jellypod, So is there any other way I might be at risk against attacks? Or just being on Ubuntu makes it hard to do that.
<AtTrackTor> need just a small hint. I created a file as root in a folder named /home/shared (to have a folder for all users). chmod 777 on folder and file. chgrp users on folder and file. but still trying to open the file as one of my "users" says "error opening file". can someone please tell me, what I forgot?
<jellypod> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jellypod> then reboot
<deejay31> who me
<jellypod> shape: being on ubuntu makes it hard, but it really depends on what you are doing.
<DarwinSurvivor> AtTrackTor: please run "ls -l path_to_file" and tell us what you get
<jellypod> if you are just using a desktop behind a router, you should be fine from the outside world.
<jellypod> as long as the router blocks incoming traffic
<deejay31> jellypod: Just need to upload all 400mb of files now!
<shape> jellypod, Like malicious websites trying to attack you.
<jellypod> I do?
<jellypod> shape: that is a different issue
<fasta> How can I answer all upgrade questions at the same time?
<jellypod> you still need to be careful of what you click on, but you are MUCH safter with ubuntu
<deejay31> jellypod: no me
<jellypod> deejay31: do it
<jellypod> y
<DarwinSurvivor> DND: remember, if you are using a laptop, chances are you will eventually connect to an unencrypted network (mcdonalds, starbucks, etc). THAT is where your firewall will save your butt.
<jellypod> needs the upgrades
<deejay31> me do what
<fasta> It now upgrades a bunch of packages and then stops asking me questions and then it goes again and then it stops again. It drives me crazy.
<AtTrackTor> DarwinSurvivor: drwxrxrwx 7 root users 4096 2012-05-19 20:22 aponotebook
<jellypod> deejay31: sorry, I thought you were running upgrades with apt
<deejay31> I did
<fasta> It is also completely unreasonable behaviour as it could also just ask all those questions at the beginning or the end.
<AtTrackTor> DarwinSurvivor: ah.. of course its drwxrwxrwx (+w)
<netrunner1> greetings everyone! im trying to instll ubuntu12.04 server edition in an old machine(pentium m 1.5Ghz) and im getting an error message telling me that the kernel requires pae w/c is not present in my CPU...
<jellypod> deejay31: oh, ok.
<DarwinSurvivor> AtTrackTor: that's a directory, not a file
<jellypod> is everything working gud?
<deejay31> Yes, I didnt need to manuslly install , my host has that option!
<jellypod> deejay31: cool.
<deejay31> Yes, It saves all the CD''s and USB drives and slow internet stuff
<jellypod> deejay31: check out /apt/sources.list, you might want to uncomment partners.  Also check out the medibuntu repos.
<deejay31> My packages are working now
<jellypod> sweet
<jellypod> iftop
<jellypod> htop
<jellypod> [:
<FloodBot1> jellypod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jellypod> FloodBot1: sorry
<deejay31> Lol
<jellypod> (:
<AtTrackTor> DarwinSurvivor: you're right. and i think, i found the reason. the group of all files changed. but most files are still in mod 755 or even 600.
<DND> DarwinSurvivor, is that message for me im using a desktop and 2 LCD tv are connected to a single video card
<deejay31> Is it possible to use irssi as an IRC bouncer
<deejay31> I suppose if I put it in a screen...
<jellypod> mmmmm...how do you mean?
<jellypod> yes, that is what i do deejay31
<jellypod> screen
<deejay31> So you are using irssi now
<zizoo> lol, apologizing to bots. I've done that. xD.... For a sec I thought I figured out your problem, jellypod, then I realized that you mentioned you're using 12.04 now. I'm thinking I was right to delay updating. Lots of people having random troubles. >.>
<DarwinSurvivor> DND: no, I was answering another quick question for someone else. did you get the TV's switched and narrow down the source of the problem?
<jellypod> deejay31: nice howto for irssi and ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010780
<deejay31> I am using irssi on ubuntu now
<Berg> I take it there is no remedy for my problem as no response have a nice day all
<jellypod> just did it on ubuntu 12.04
<jellypod> deejay31: well if you want the irssi scripts and such
<deejay31> Ok thank you
<jellypod> np
<deejay31> Joy only 59 minutes left of uploading
<DarwinSurvivor> Athanasius: why are your files mod 755? Are they scripts or something? (odd numbered permissions mean executable)
<Athanasius> DarwinSurvivor: huh?
<Athanasius> oh
<netrunner1> is there a boot option i can place to use a non-pae kernel on a 12.04 server installation?
<jellypod> so another fail with ubuntu 12.04, no command line command to run the brightness & lock window
<deejay31> Oh yes ,ubuntu is the best
<jellypod> fail
<jellypod> \o/ubuntu
<deejay31> I using Ubuntu 11.10 x86_64, is that good?
<jellypod> deejay31: sure
<deejay31> My host didnt have 12.04
<jellypod> its gud enough for now
<jellypod> i still use 10.04
<jellypod> and love it
<deejay31> Whys that
<zizoo> 10.04 is better you think?
<jellypod> I like it better
<jellypod> no unity
<deejay31> Do you need unity on a server?
<jellypod> gnome2...no reason to really upgrade.
<zizoo> Isn't gnome classic in 11.10 good enough for that?
<jellypod> deejay31: no
<waxstone> hi, experiencing RANDOM freezing causing me to have to reboot. cannot CTRL+ALT+F1. (12.04 64bit Nvidia gtx680). Using proprietarydriver because less freezing than opensource driver
<zizoo> I haven't had problems with it anyways.
<jellypod> install gnome-panel and gnome-shell if you want to try something else for GUI desktop deejay31
<jellypod> zizoo: some like, most ive met do not like unity (yet)
<deejay31> pastebin
<jellypod> ?
<deejay31> I was seeing if ubottu is in the room
<deejay31> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<zizoo> No, no, I dislike unity. I'm talking about using the classic desktop to be rid of the interface.... Or is that a bit backwards of me?
<jellypod> zizoo: I use classic
<jellypod> on 12.04
<StarryNight> i went kde
<jellypod> and regular old gnome2 on 10.04
<ldz420> jellypod: yeah.. i know a couple of people that don't like unity some of the item are imo good innovations - I am also not a fan of new things and didn't think that I would like unity
<deejay31> I hate unity, in my opinion it is only good on a touchscreen
<jellypod> kde, blah, imo.
<zizoo> but it's giving you a lot of grief now, isn't it? I've been pretty happy on 11.10's classic.
<zizoo> Agreed on the touchscreen point.
<deejay31> Yes
<fasta> Ubuntu informed me 3 times now that the php.ini file has changed. One would think that one is enough.
<ldz420> have anyone that doesn't like unity use 12.04 LTS?
<popey> jellypod: gnome-control-center screen
<jellypod> ldz420: just such a learning curve.  been using ubuntu since breezy, debian/slackware/gentoo before that.  This is easily the hardest time ive had in a while.
<jellypod> popey: for what?
<popey> jellypod: in answer to your comment that you can't start brightness and lock from the command line
<jellypod> popey: right, is there a terminal command for the brightness window, second icon, I just want to lanch that second icon in gnome-control-center..
<popey> jellypod: thats what i just gave you gnome-control-center screen
<deejay31> Jellypod: Do you think the centos apache config file will work on ubuntu
<jellypod> popey: YOU R the man
<jellypod> \o/thx
<popey> np
 * jellypod is SOOO HAPPY
<popey> so, we can conclude from this that 12.04 is not as faily as first announced :p
<deejay31> Ok...
<excalibr> does anyone know of way to edit sciTE menu entries?
<ldz420> jellypod: I can understand I started ubuntu on 5.04 and used fedora and redhat before.  but when using the HUD I have found it useful
<deejay31> Who here uses ubuntu on a server?
<jellypod> ldz420: agreed
<jellypod> deejay31: o/ I do
<deejay31> Same
<jellypod> a few, and i use centos, in a server room.
<jellypod> likez ubuntu moar
<DarwinSurvivor> deejay31: I used to (using FreeBSD on the server now)
<deejay31> When I leave an SSH session inactive for about 2 minutes, my host drops the connection!?
<DarwinSurvivor> DND: are you still there?
<ldz420> ok I have an issue and wanted to know if someone could think of some options that I could look into. I am using nvidia and when not using the proprietary drivers
<ldz420> my screen resolution doesn't go past 1024 * 768.  which doesn't bother me that much . which is why I am not using the proprietary driver but wanted to know if there my be some options
<ldz420> besides proprietary nvidia drivers
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys
<ldz420> hey wiz_keed
<DarwinSurvivor> ldz420: is there any reason you're *not* using the proprietary drivers?
<c0deMaster> whats the advantages of using Apparmor over selinux? other than its easier.
<Wiz_KeeD> http://linuxconfig.org/how-to-crack-a-wireless-wep-key-using-air-crack does anyone know why wlan0 is not available?
<jyrge> , for more info use WHOIS NickServ NickServ
<jyrge> 11:26 [dnainternet2] -!- End of WHOIS
<jyrge> l.virginmedia.com] has joined #ubuntu
<jyrge> 11:32 -!- mang0 [~mang0@client-86-29-240-229.pete.adsl.virginmedia.com] has quit [Changing host]
<FloodBot1> jyrge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jyrge> 11:32 -!- mang0 [~mang0@unaffiliated/mang0] has joined #ubuntu
<jyrge> 11:32 -!- BiDOrD_ [~BiDOrD@ARennes-651-1-347-52.w2-14.abo.wanadoo.fr] has joined #ubuntu
<ldz420> DarwinSurvivor: when possible I try to stay away from proprietary it just hold a negative connotation in my mind especially when open source alternative covers my needs.. it is just the higher resolution would help with fitting more item on the screen . (but I do have more than one workspace)
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry connection went down for a sec
<ldz420> so I don't know if a little reading and some coding could resolve the issue that I am having.. but I really wouldn't know where to start.. or if there are some specific driver versions that would resolve the issue
<TomatoKetchup> ldz420, just curious what card you are running?
<ldz420> TomatoKetchup: nvidia geforce 7300 LE
<Vbitz> install on a hp mini netbook with 64bit 12.04 has frozen
<Vbitz> complaining about GPT signatures, interface is responsive but nothing is happening, I'm installing using ubootin
<Wiz_KeeD> does anyone have any ideea?
<openbees> unable to install anything from software center ubuntu 12.04
<Wiz_KeeD> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139462/wlan0-shown-as-eth1-after-upgrading-to-12-04 i have the same problem but i have not upgraded to the latest ubuntu
<openbees>  unable to install anything from software center of Ubuntu 12.04 . updated system . launched using terminal with sudo but still not working. Any idea what happening ?
<fasta> How can I list only unread mail from one account in the thunderbird icon in unity?
<Wiz_KeeD> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139462/wlan0-shown-as-eth1-after-upgrading-to-12-04 can anyone relate to tis problem? i am in 10.04
<Wiz_KeeD> this is something more close to my purpose
<Wiz_KeeD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1793606
<jellyblob> How do I save connection (like with bookmarks) using "Connect to Server" in ubuntu 12.04 using Gnome classic?
<jellyblob> ohai all
<gnr> hi
<jellyblob> ohai gnr
<gnr> Wiz_KeeD: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Wiz_KeeD> i think you got the path wrong gnr
<jellyblob> Im using Gnome Classic on Ubuntu 12.04.  How do I save server connections, like under Place>bookmarks, the way I use to in 10.04?
<gnr> you seems to be smart
<Wiz_KeeD> no i wan't trying to, there is no such directory Gnea
<Wiz_KeeD> gnr,
<gnr> is the /etc/udev existed?
<jellyblob> anyone know how to save server connections, like Places>bookmarks, for ssh connections using "Connect to Server"? On ubuntu 12.04..?
<jellyblob> using Gnome Classic?
<Wiz_KeeD> wait, found it gnr
<gnr> perhaps dh_installudev - install udev rules files?
<fasta> I run that Ubuntu screen program, but inside such a session I started another screen session. When I press C-a C-d, it detaches from the outer Ubuntu screen session. How do I detach from the inner screen session?
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/3939048
<jellyblob> fasta: I will kill the second session with ctrl+d
<cek>  Hi. I'd like to have a very recent-kernel livecd, for testing new hardware. What would you recommend?
<cek>  That is, it means some userspace daemons should be aware of that hardware, too. like lsusb, lspci, dmidecode, mcelog
<jellyblob> 12.04
<Wiz_KeeD> what now gnr :) ?
<fasta> jellyblob: that has no effect.
<jellyblob> cek: is ubuntu 12.04 gud enough?
<cek> jellyblob, can it work under kernel.org latest stable kernel?
<jellyblob> fasta, if you are in the second session? you should be able to ctrl+d and exit
<fasta> jellyblob: I also cannot press F9 to get the menu.
<jellyblob> let me do it to myself and see, I do that all the time accidently [:
<fasta> jellyblob: my second session is this irc chat.
<DarwinSurvivor> jellyblob: just drap/drop the folder to the bookmarks toolbar
<fasta> jellyblob: there is no extra shell
<gnr> edit the file, delete the one you don't want and add the one you need
<jellyblob> ah, fasta easiest thing is to kill them both and start again, just saying, imo
<fasta> jellyblob: that doesn't sound like a very informed solution.
<jellyblob> fasta: if you kill the first session, I think it will kill the second session
<jellyblob> fasta: Im just saying what is easy
<cek> I don't want ubuntu with all bloatware, is it possible to make a text livecd?
<jellyblob> if you hit ctrl+d in the second session though, at least on 10.04 and 12.04, it exits the session
<gnr> Wiz_KeeD: something like this: # PCI device 0x168c:0x002b (ath9k)
<gnr> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="77:de:2b:10:0e:d0", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan1"
<jellyblob> cek: what about server edition?
<Wiz_KeeD> i should run a command?
<gnr> just make sure the drivers, mac address and the names are correct
<Wiz_KeeD> ok step 2...how do i do that? :))
<gnr> reboot and see if all is right
<Wiz_KeeD> i've rebooted every day
<Wiz_KeeD> why should anything change, i hadn't done anything
<fasta> jellyblob: I already found the answer.
<jellyblob> fasta: screen -r?
<Wiz_KeeD> or did you imply i run a command and i hadn't noticed gnr
<gnr> Wiz_KeeD: did you see this? SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="77:de:2b:10:0e:d0", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan1"
<jellyblob> fasta: great? i use screen everyday, i hate it when that happens [:
<jellyblob> great?=great!
<Wiz_KeeD> ahh, you mean add that to the doc and reboot gnr?
<fasta> jellyblob: no, and you should t advice people to kill programs.
<gnr> Wiz_KeeD: yup
<fasta> jellyblob: solution was c-a-a-d.
<jellyblob> fasta, ah I didnt know you were running the program...
<fasta> jellyblob: yes, you knew.
<fasta> jellyblob: because I said it was my irc client.
<gnr> Wiz_KeeD:just make sure the drivers, mac address and the names are correct
<jellyblob> fasta, ctrl+d is the easy thing to do, if you do not like the advice, feel free to ask someone else.
<Wiz_KeeD> gnr, how can i do that?
<Wiz_KeeD> with mac i can do ifconfig
<fasta> jellyblob: I also told you that ctrl+d didnt work.
<jellyblob> ctrl+d only makes sense if you are in terminal
<jellyblob> if you are in irssi, it does nothing
<fasta> jellyblob: and where was I?
<gnr> Wiz_KeeD: ifconfig first and note down the mac
<fasta> jellyblob: you should really stop your redundant talking.
<jellyblob> fasta: I didnt know you were in your irc client.
<Wiz_KeeD> gnr, got it
<jellyblob> fasta: you got your answer /ignore fasta
<fasta> I will ignore you.
<Wiz_KeeD> so i should replace it in your example?
<gnr> Wiz_KeeD: nope, that's mine :)
<gnr> Wiz_KeeD: haha except the mac
<Wiz_KeeD> so i replace the mac with the one from ifconfig
<DarwinSurvivor> DND: ok, I have to go now, good luck with your TV's
<gnr> Wiz_KeeD: just change the mac, i think it should work
<Wiz_KeeD> ok, thank you gnr i'll reboot and be back
<Wiz_KeeD> hopefully :-s
<Wiz_KeeD> wish me luck :))
<gnr> Wiz_KeeD: good luck
<jondot> how do i change font size to a fractional size, i.e. 10.6 in the new 12.04 terminal?
<Wiz-KeeD> gnr, what should have happened?
<Wiz-KeeD> :)
<Twinlator> HELP: git-daemon-sysvinit cannot be removed
<gnr> Wiz_KeeD:what do you mean?
<Wiz-KeeD> gnr, i've changed the rules as you said, rebooted, and i see nothing different
<gnr> Twinlator:apt-get remove --force ?
<jellyblob> anyone know how to save server connections, like Places>bookmarks, for ssh connections using "Connect to Server"?
<gnr> cWiz-Keed:an you pastebin the edit version... the whole file
<gnr> Wiz-Keed:can you pastebin the edit version... the whole file + the ifconfig output
<Twinlator> gnr: It doesn't work
<Wiz-KeeD> what was that path again gnr? to the rules
<gnr> Twinlator:dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq <package> ?
<jellyblob> anyone know how to save server connections, like Places>bookmarks, for ssh connections using "Connect to Server"?
<gnr> Wiz-KeeD:mine is /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Wiz-KeeD> http://pastie.org/3939098
<Vbitz> why are there 3 floodbots
<jellyblob> anyone know how to save server connections, like Places>bookmarks, for ssh connections using "Connect to Server"? Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome classic.
<gnr> Wiz-Keed:it's the eth1 that you want to chanbge to wlan1 right?
<Twinlator> gnr: twinlator@twinlator-OEM:~$ dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq git-daemon-sysvinit
<Twinlator> dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Twinlator> twinlator@twinlator-OEM:~$ sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq git-daemon-sysvinit
<Twinlator> (Reading database ... 275683 files and directories currently installed.)
<Twinlator> Removing git-daemon-sysvinit ...
<Twinlator> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/git-daemon exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<FloodBot1> Twinlator: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Twinlator> dpkg: error processing git-daemon-sysvinit (--remove):
<Twinlator>  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<karthick87>  How to change the background image of login screen in ubuntu 12.04 ? it automatically changes when i change the wallpaper, how do disable this feature ?
<jellyblob> karthick87: good question
<jellyblob> also
<jellyblob> anyone know how to save server connections, like Places>bookmarks, for ssh connections using "Connect to Server"? Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome classic.
<thegame8890> My computer slows down significantly with continuous operation. After a few hours it's struggling to do anything. I checked my lists of tasks and I've pinpointed it to a task called "whoopsie". It is sometimes using up 100% of my CPU and at least 50% of my RAM. I believe this is what's called a memory leak issue? Could someone help me with this please.
<Wiz-KeeD> gnr, most probably
<Wiz-KeeD> i have no trouble with the name, i cannot use aircrack-ng to test my router
<Twinlator> gnr: i typed, but it shows    http://paste.ubuntu.com/997036/
<jellyblob> WHY did Canonical take out bookmarking for "Connect to Server"?
<jellyblob> is there a new way?
<ActionParsnip> jellyblob: once you connect, use the add bookmark there
<Wiz-KeeD> if i replace eth1 with wlan0 in this example gnr it doesn't work http://linuxconfig.org/how-to-crack-a-wireless-wep-key-using-air-crack
<jellyblob> ActionParsnip: on the left menu pain?
 * jellyblob is trying this now.
<ActionParsnip> jellyblob: the add bookmark is in the global menu
<jellyblob> ActionParsnip: oh i see it now..
<jellyblob> trying..
<karthick87> Also ubuntu 12.04 is very slow in login into user account. Any fix ?
<ActionParsnip> thegame8890: http://askubuntu.com/questions/135540/what-is-the-whoopsie-process-and-what-does-it-do
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: all users? (make a fresh one to test if needed)
<jellyblob> ActionParsnip: totally works, thx
<gnr> Wiz-Keed:http://pastie.org/3939117 this will be your new line 17, hash line 11 and 14
<ActionParsnip> jellyblob: in Quantal, the bookmarks appear in the right click menu on nautilus in Unity :)
<Twinlator> how to remove git
<ActionParsnip> Twinlator: use software centre
<jyrge> Wiz-Keed, did you put your wlan interface into monitor mode
<jellyblob> ActionParsnip: ah, Quantal
<u53r> hello. does ubuntu have a function for automatically switching between using a graphic card and internal processor graphics like intel hd 4000?
<karthick87> ActionParsnip: How to change the background image of login screen in ubuntu 12.04 ? it automatically changes when i change the wallpaper, how do disable this feature ?
<gnr> Twinlator:update-rc.d git-daemon remove
<thegame8890> ActionParsnip: thank you for the link. So can I just remove whoopsie?
<ActionParsnip> i guess
<thegame8890> ActionParsnip: OK, thank you :)
<ogut> Ubuntuuu
<Funkt> ..
<czubik8805> helo
<czubik8805> anybody is here ?
<Twinlator> gnr: thank you for your help
<ogut> Hello
<ActionParsnip> quiet today
<miss_ubuntu> Good Day ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hi miss_ubuntu
<miss_ubuntu> Question : Quick file search, ONLY in file names ,indexed , through LENS in unity  or some other method. possible??
<fasta> Humans look like smurfs in Youtube Flash videos. Other videos look OK. Any idea?
<miss_ubuntu> Fasta u can increase the video resolution on youtube for better quality
<fasta> miss_ubuntu: smurfs like in 'blue'.
<miss_ubuntu> ActionParsnip what tool do u use for searching only in filenames?
<fasta> miss_ubuntu: the colors are all wrong (there is a lack of red, I think)
<ActionParsnip> miss_ubuntu: locate
<ActionParsnip> miss_ubuntu: you'll need to run:  sudo updatedb   first
<miss_ubuntu> fasta , is ur monitor ok?
<fasta> miss_ubuntu: I already said that other videos work fine.
<dubey> I have setup RAID10 with 1TB of 8 volumes on Ubuntu 10.04 (Kernel 2.6.32-317-ec2) and md  v2.6.7.1; I am facing system freezing issue
<fasta> miss_ubuntu: I suppose I could even download the exat same video to verify.
<miss_ubuntu> ActionParsnip locate is not as good as Everything.exe in windows
<miss_ubuntu> fasta have u tried any other browser?
<fasta> miss_ubuntu: no
<miss_ubuntu> fasta plz do :)
<ActionParsnip> miss_ubuntu: how, updatedb makes a database of the files, so the search is instantaneous
<dubey> I also noticed that system CPU load continue to go up and one of the volume from array's ioload is 100% and avgqu = 100%+
<ActionParsnip> dubey: is the ram healthy?
<dubey> 16/32 GB RAM
<dubey> rest volumes has not activity all 0
<miss_ubuntu> ActionParsnip can we customize locate to search only in particular directory?
<ActionParsnip> miss_ubuntu: it's like searching a text file, its that fast, you can also grep the output and run commands on the output which windows can't do natively
<miss_ubuntu> ActionParsnip can we customize locate to INDEX only in particular directory?
<ActionParsnip> miss_ubuntu: to search a particular directory you'd need to grep, the database is ALL files
<miss_ubuntu> ActionParsnip i wish u have used Everything.exe
<ActionParsnip> miss_ubuntu: locate is a lot more powerful due to text streams in UNIX
<fasta> ActionParsnip: wrong
<ActionParsnip> fasta: just saying 'wrong' means nothing
<fasta> miss_ubuntu: locate has a configuration file.
<iceroot> miss_ubuntu: --prunefs='path...'
<iceroot> miss_ubuntu: which is for exclude see also "man updatedb"
<fasta> ActionParsnip: I had to stop you from creating yet more wrong statements.
<cek> are there any ready livecds with ubuntu? i don't need desktop
<ActionParsnip> fasta: then try saying that, gives 'wrong' some context
<fasta> miss_ubuntu: there are also desktop search products on Linux.
<dubey> also i am using jfs filesystem
<miss_ubuntu>  fasta e.g which product do u use?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: wouldn't you say?
<fasta> miss_ubuntu: e.g. Beagle, but I don't know what's currently the best one.
<ActionParsnip> fasta: there is no 'best'
<miss_ubuntu> ActionParsnip how do u run updatedb instantaneously updated whenever a new file is created?
<Blackshirt> What definition of best?
<miss_ubuntu> ActionParsnip thanks for the help by the way
<waltreed> Hi all, I've just installed a 12.04 Server which installed Samba4 - Samba4 errors out and I really want samba3 anyway, yet can't seem to locate 3 in the repository. Is there an alternate repository I need to enable in sources.list to get Samba 3 instead of 4?
<dubey> and checkarray cron doesn't finish in even for weeks
<ActionParsnip> miss_ubuntu: you could cron a job
<miss_ubuntu> Blackshirt definition of best is : it should be as good as windows tool : Everything.exe
<ActionParsnip> waltreed: why samba4?
<fasta> ActionParsnip: sure there is.
<quixotedon> how to use aircrack-ng on 12.04?
<miss_ubuntu> ActionPtarsnip oh yes cron is always good ,
<fasta> ActionParsnip: and I know what you mean, I just think it's an extremely annoying response.
<ActionParsnip> fasta: for the individual, maybe. but an absolute best doesn't exist
<PsykoMantis> dwnld backtrack lol
<waltreed> Samba4 was all that was available and it's pre-alpha quality at best. I really want 3.
<fasta> ActionParsnip: normal people like miss_ubuntu don't want to hear that crap.
<miss_ubuntu> ActionParsnip and fasta bundle of thnaks
<ActionParsnip> !info samba | waltreed
<ubottu> waltreed: samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 7812 kB, installed size 22371 kB
<ActionParsnip> fasta: keep it family friendly please
<dubey> any suggestion
<ActionParsnip> quixotedon: I'd ask in the backtrack channel
<waltreed> When I apt-cache search for samba, I don't see 3.6.3. Only the samba 4 packages.
<fasta> ActionParsnip: normal people and miss_ubuntu don't want to hear that feces.
<robgraves> fasta: lol
<miss_ubuntu> fasta and ActionParsnip ... comeon guys why are u fighting ?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: there is no best, it doesn't exist
<dontknow> what is the program remove command, equal to software center job?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: it's like asking what the best browser is, there isn't one. You will only get opinions
<iceroot> waltreed: even on 12.10 there is samba (3) in the repos
<quixotedon> ActionParsnip: thanks dude, seems that everyone's taking the aircrack-ng issue up.. :)
<ActionParsnip> dontknow: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<iceroot> waltreed: apt-cache show samba
<fasta> ActionParsnip: if people ask that question, yon, you have to understand why y are asking it.
<miss_ubuntu> Question: ssh / proxy / socks tunneling practice . does one need more than one laptop for that? is there any free ssh accounts out there to practice online?
<dontknow> ActionParsnip, this will do the same job what software center does?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: Then present options and let them explore
<ActionParsnip> dontknow: yeah it will remove the package and residual configs
<dontknow> ActionParsnip, thanks
<fasta> ActionParsnip: I did. You on the other hand started whining about theoretical things like defining best.
<iceroot> fasta: #ubuntu-offtopic
<miss_ubuntu> fasta ... what os do u use?
<ActionParsnip> dontknow: you can remove unneeded deps with:  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove     after if you desire
<quixotedon> ActionParsnip: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/aircrack-ng (it's deleted due to unmaintained status ??)
<fasta> miss_ubuntu: I use multiple.
<yalu> the user accounts module in system settings doens't allow to reset a user's password. how do you do this? (except for command line)
<miss_ubuntu> fasta multiple on one latop ... do u use virtual machines? which software ? vmware? i try to use vmware on ubuntu for xp but its takes a lot of resources
<dontknow> ActionParsnip, that command will remove all unnecessary dependencies?
<miss_ubuntu> yalu why can't u use command line?
<ActionParsnip> dontknow: yes, if you remove packages and it makes others not be needed, the autoremove command will remove them, saves space
<ActionParsnip> miss_ubuntu: +1
<iceroot> yalu: sudo passwd username
<Mikey^> dontknow: also, you can purge the cofiguration files, though you wont save much space :)
<miss_ubuntu> Question:  is there any free ssh accounts out there to practice tunneling online?
<fasta> miss_ubuntu: I don't dual on laptops and I don't virtualize on laptops either.
<belgianguy> anyone else having issues with Flash in 12.04
<belgianguy> esp on YouTube
<dubey> is it good to stop checkarray cron ?
<fasta> belgianguy: yes
<iceroot> !details | belgianguy
<ubottu> belgianguy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fasta> belgianguy: I get smurfs instead of people.
<ActionParsnip> miss_ubuntu: tried virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: what issue do you get?
<belgianguy> the video plays, but the marker of where the video is at that point in time does not update
<miss_ubuntu> nops ActionParsnip is it better than vmware in terms of resource utiliztion?
<dontknow> Mikey^, "sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename" this command doesn!t remove config files? if so what is the command for that?
<belgianguy> unless I mouse over, it'll immedeatly update
<belgianguy> same for the volume button
<ActionParsnip> miss_ubuntu: its different, try it
<iceroot> dontknow: it is removing conffiles
<Mikey^> dontknow: sudo aptitude purge ~c
<Mikey^> dontknow: there are many commands to do that though..
<iceroot> dontknow: but "conffile" is a special term in debian packages and does not mean for example /home/username/.program/my.conf
<belgianguy> I'm using chrome btw
<ActionParsnip> miss_ubuntu: try setting fewer resources to the guest OS
<miss_ubuntu> ACtionParsnip installing thanks
<c0deMaster> how to permanently disable sound capturing?
<iceroot> dontknow: a conffile must not be a text-file with configs
<nawuko> heylukecarrier, some german here? i have a problem :D
<fasta> I verified that .mp4 version of the file works. So, Youtube Flash version gives me blue people and Youtube Mp4 version with vlc works perfect.
<iceroot> !de | nawuko
<ubottu> nawuko: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<fasta> Ubuntu didn't secretly replace it with gnash, did it?
<ActionParsnip> we'll see
<yalu> miss_ubuntu: well I use commandline all the time, but I'm researching LTSP for people who don't
<dontknow> i wonder when canonical will release chromium 19
<fasta> miss_ubuntu: another browser has the same problem, btw.
<fasta> It's using the non-free flash.
<miss_ubuntu_> hi guys which irc client do u use on ubuntu? does it automatically connects u to ur channels after internet is disconnected and connected again
<iceroot> miss_ubuntu_: every client has a automaticly reconnect-option
<dontknow> miss_ubuntu, xchat it connects auto
<c0deMaster> how to permanently disable sound capturing?
<iceroot> miss_ubuntu_: and asking what people are using is a bad idea, e.g. if i name "irssi"
<quixotedon> miss_ubuntu_: i'm using empathy, yes, if you make it as an auto connect option
<miss_ubuntu_> icroot i use xchat but it doesnt dontknow
<miss_ubuntu_> thanks boys i use xchat but it doesnt seem to auto connect
<dontknow> miss_ubuntu, at opening edit your favorite channel
<dontknow> miss_ubuntu, edit and add #ubuntu
<fasta> miss_ubuntu, ActionParsnip: it is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/968647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967091 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #968647 Wrong tint in flash when it uses video acceleration" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/3Xz6RirY
<miss_ubuntu_> thanks dontknow , fasta ActionParsnip
<quixotedon> miss_ubuntu_: have you made the channel favorite?
<quixotedon> :)
<ItsMeLenny> WOW! finally i can watch youtube videos without people being blue, turn off video accell
<Your_Dog> Mine didn't work that way, I had to do something with the config
<Your_Dog> with flash inorder to remove the blue tint
<fasta> ItsMeLenny: you had the same problem?
<belgianguy> I don't have the smurf problem, but it seems it doesn't update it's user interface elements
<miss_ubuntu_> <quixotedon>  i have edited channels list and click autoconnect at startup
<ItsMeLenny> fasta, yeah ive had it for months!
<fasta> belgianguy: that sounds like a JavaScript problem.
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: that's not all of the command I gave....
<quixotedon> miss_ubuntu_: great!! :)
<ItsMeLenny> fasta, just disabled video accel just then
<miss_ubuntu_> OMG there are so many ubuntu channels
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: oops, hang on
<fasta> ItsMeLenny: which specific solution did you pick?
<fasta> ItsMeLenny: never mind, I see what you did.
<fasta> belgianguy: I would suggest you get Firefox from Mozilla directly and try again.
<fasta> belgianguy: then you can see whether Ubuntu did anything wrong. Also use a clean profile.
<anonymous> anyone here?
<belgianguy> http://pastebin.com/Ry6iPtEt
<Guest30565> ...
<Guest30565> heloo
<belgianguy> firefox doesn't have the problem
<belgianguy> so then it's chrome acting up?
<Bender_> in Ubuntu 10.10 my software center doesn't show up the item in each category, even if below i can see "1322 items available". I know it's an old distro but is the only that runs well in this laptop. Can you help me please?
<Guest30565> guys...im new here...
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: try:  sudo dpkg -P flashplugin64-installer; sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: then enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<Advocated> Hi there, does anyone recommend any software that will burn .avi > dvd format(as high as possible)?
<ActionParsnip> Advocated: devede is one option
<kelvinella> Hi
<Advocated> ActionParsnip, thanks, will download and try that
<Blackshirt> quixotedon, you should join backtrack channel for something related pentest wakakakaka
<kelvin911> hi
<Blackshirt> Hi kelvin911
<iceroot> which ubuntu-version was the first hybrid-iso so that dd on a usb-drive worked? 11.10 or 12.04?
<kelvinella> Hi Blackshirt
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: 11.10 I believe.
<CaptObvious> Hi, I've been googling this for a while and haven't been able to find any fix - I'm running ubuntu server 12.04 and I'm experiencing really slow downloads with wget (about 400KB/s), that a windows 7 machine on the same switch gets 10MB/s+ - any ideas?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: ok
<CaptObvious> the ethernet controller on the machine is a Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5723
<ActionParsnip> CaptObvious: what network chip are you using>
<CaptObvious> ^
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<CaptObvious> great minds think alike :P
<CaptObvious> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1735584.html <- that's pretty much my exact setup
<CaptObvious> except I'm not using one of those dodgy powerline links, it's microserver->gigabit switch->cable modem
<jazzaxe> re: LibreOffice  -   I'm trying to sort by date ascending but the date order is sorted by day number ie 1st Jan and 1st feb are listed side-by-side and 30th Jan appears at bottom of the list.  What am I doing wrong?!
<dontknow> what is the daemon config file in ubuntu?
<dontknow> i mean where is it?
<dontknow> what is the name
<Blackshirt> Dontknow, what you mean?
<iceroot> dontknow: you mean the xinetd?
<Blackshirt> What daemon you mean?
<dontknow> Blackshirt, iceroot, i mean, for example ufw, network etc... starts at baoot, where is the configuration file for that?
<dontknow> *boot
<Mikey^> dontknow: /etc/rc2.d/
<dontknow> in arch it is in /etc/rc.conf for example
<Blackshirt> Dontknow, look at /etc/init or /etc/init.d
<dontknow> Blackshirt, Mikey^  but what file?
<dontknow> i will give you example from arch
<llutz> dontknow: there is no single file controlling this. look at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/  to understand how upstart works
<Blackshirt> Dontknow, okey
<llutz> !upstart | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dontknow> in arch, it is in /etc/rc.conf, in rc.conf there is a daemon section like this DAEMON=(dbus, ufw, network, ......) where is that file in ubuntu?
<fasta> ItsMeLenny: where did you disable it exactly?
<CaptObvious> no clues on my networking issue?
<Mikey^> dontknow: /etc/init.d/rc
<Mikey^> dontknow: we dont have that
<Mikey^> dontknow: its based on the runlevel and the starting letter in /etc/rcN.d, where N is your runlevel
<dontknow> Mikey^, so what we have lol?
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: thanks
<belgianguy> Ithink it's fixed now
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: all ok now?
<Mikey^> dontknow: take a look at /etc/init.d/rc
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: yes :)
<llutz> Mikey^: its not runlevel based since upstart, its dependency driven
<fasta> CaptObvious: wget downloads via http. You are testing wrong.
<Mikey^> llutz: yeah, true
<llutz> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: sweet, that gives 64bit flash for your 64bit OS :)
<fasta> CaptObvious: use ftp for example or use some program designed to test network issues (don't know any of the top of my head, but they do exist)
<ItsMeLenny> fasta, right click on the google video and go into "settings"
<Blackshirt> Dontknow, arch, i think adopt bsd style for init
<CaptObvious> fasta - I'm downloading the same file via HTTP from my windows box and it's *much* faster
<CaptObvious> so how am I testing wrong?
<dontknow> Mikey^, had a look at it i don't think it is what i seek
<Mikey^> ok
<dontknow> Blackshirt, i just want to be sure if preload starting at boot
<appi_uppi> can i upgrade my bios from version 1.04 to latest, i use acer aspire 5536
<ActionParsnip> appi_uppi: there may be a dos app, or you may need windows
<appi_uppi> ActionParsnip, i only run ubuntu
<fasta> CaptObvious: because you should throw out all extra variables first.
<Bender_> hello, any way to make ma 10.10 software center see the item in each category back again?
<fasta> CaptObvious: perhaps all communication is slow.
<fasta> CaptObvious: perhaps it's just your webserver.
<CaptObvious> what's odd is local transfer is fine - just used iperf between 2 boxes on the local network and got 880mbit/s over gigabit
<fasta> CaptObvious: in short, use the scientific method.
<CaptObvious> *sigh*
<fasta> CaptObvious: sigh what?
<CaptObvious> I'm downloading the same file, from the same place with both boxes
<CaptObvious> one is over 10MB/s, the other is 400kb/s
<fasta> CaptObvious: now, so only now you can go on the next step.
<zallx> can i update ? can i upgrade ? can i install vdr or yavdr ? ifso how to help it from exiting with error becuz of xbmc-live ?.? o_0
<fasta> CaptObvious: the next step is to read the fine manual of your webserver.
<zallx> apt
<ActionParsnip> Bender_: Maverick is EOL dude, there are no repos
<CaptObvious> I don't control the webserver
<fasta> CaptObvious: for someone named CaptObvious that shouldn't be so hard.
<CaptObvious> linode does
<zallx> maybe synaptic
<CaptObvious> and the webserver is obviously fine if I can pull down 10MB/s from my windows machine
<fasta> CaptObvious: ok, well, you didn't actually say that.
<CaptObvious> I did, several times
<fasta> CaptObvious: no, you didn't.
<fasta> CaptObvious: it was ambiguous.
<CaptObvious> which part are you referring to?
<fasta> CaptObvious: anyway, it's now clear.
<zallx> E: xbmc-live: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<fasta> CaptObvious: wget by default tries to not attack a server either.
<zallx> how to fix subprocesses
<fasta> CaptObvious: so, perhaps it also does this for just a single download.
<zallx> anyone ?
<CaptObvious> fasta - I would assume google chrome tries not to attack a server either
<fasta> CaptObvious: so, you could still try a different protocol.
<CaptObvious> but okay
<fasta> CaptObvious: i.e. try ftp.
<fasta> CaptObvious: with e.g. filezilla.
<Blackshirt> Zallk, purge first, and then try reinstall
<CaptObvious> first I need to find a large file on an FTP server
<zallx> k thkx
<zallx> !addbutton synaptic purge
<ubottu> zallx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fasta> CaptObvious: no, you just do cat /dev/urandom > mybigfile
<zallx> lol
<CaptObvious> fasta - that would be at the wrong end
<CaptObvious> I'm experiencing slow downloads
<fasta> CaptObvious: no, it wouldn't.
<fasta> CaptObvious: you have to do that at the server of course.
<zallx> BlackshirtBay whats the fastest way tobe watching tv on ur phone ?
<fasta> CaptObvious: you don't have shell access?
<CaptObvious> my server is next to me
<CaptObvious> it downloads slowly
<CaptObvious> from the internet
<zallx> and from lan ?
<fasta> CaptObvious: you said it was on linode.
<fasta> CaptObvious: you are really making no sense.
<CaptObvious> no, linode host download speed files
<CaptObvious> http://www.linode.com/speedtest/
<CaptObvious> zallx - iperf throughput is fine on LAN
<fasta> CaptObvious: I will stop playing this guess the question game. Next time you just write a coherent story on e.g. a paste site and then provide an URL to that.
<fasta> CaptObvious: likely nobody has understood what exactly you said.
<zallx> Setting up xbmc-live (2:11.0-pvr+p8~git20120428.6960449-0ubuntu1~stable75~oneiric) ...
<zallx> sed: can't read /etc/uxlaunch/uxlaunch: No such file or directory
<zallx> error in configure with apt
<fasta> zallx: report it as a bug
<matonka007> Hello, does anybody can help me?
<zallx> lol
<CaptObvious> I did write a coherent story
<fasta> CaptObvious: no, you didn't.
<zallx> its oneiric ... i dont have that i think
<CaptObvious> I fail to see how it wasn't, but anyway
<quixotedon> matonka007: type your questions straight away.. :)
<CaptObvious> ftp is downloading now, but it doesn't give a realtime output
<CaptObvious> so I need to wait until the file is done
<fasta> CaptObvious: do you hear 5 people say that it was easy to understand?
<CaptObvious> fasta - I see people reading multiple stories at once and making assumptions
<fasta> CaptObvious: no, you don't. As such, it wasn't a coherent story.
<fasta> CaptObvious: yes, because there is no coherent story.
<CaptObvious> I mentioned "linode" once and then someone assumed that I said that my server was a linode, which I never said
<CaptObvious> anyway, jesus, I'm not here for an argument, I'm here to get my problem solved
<fasta> CaptObvious: which is an intelligent response.
<fasta> CaptObvious: because it assumes that the information which is not specified is the most likely.
<matonka007> I installed ubuntu 12.04 and after i have screen with,"out of range" and black screen with mouse, i cant do anything
<CaptObvious> I mentioned linode directly after I said "I don't control the webserver"
<LjL> fasta: yes, let's turn this place into a forum, with people pasting "stories" from URLs... no, that's not how it works ;)
<ActionParsnip> matonka007: whay video chip do you use?
<matonka007> Nvidia
<ActionParsnip> matonka007: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<zallx> beheer@beheer-MS-7318:~$ vdr
<zallx> vdr: can't access video directory /var/lib/video.00
<CaptObvious> anyway, starting again: I'm experiencing slow download speeds (400KB/s) from the internet on an ubuntu server box, which a windows machine on the same network downloading the same file from the same place experiences over 10MB/s download speed.
<CaptObvious> fasta - anything you'd like me to clarify there?
<c0deMaster> how to permanently disable sound capturing?
<CaptObvious> also, the ethernet controller on the machine is a Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5723
<matonka007> I cant edit the boot option, because it shows my bios logo and after the, "out of range"
<celthunder> c0deMaster: remove your sound card
<fasta> Example: I am doing a speedtest on url linode.com/dontcare on Ubuntu 11.10 and Windows 7. On Windows 7 I get 100MB/s when using IE.exe and on Linux I get 400KB/s. My hardware is a <whatever you just said>
<CaptObvious> I've tried using iperf between 2 local machines and the throughput is fine, it's just out to the internet that it has an issue
<CaptObvious> fasta - that's what I just said, yes
<fasta> CaptObvious: you should have said that the very first time.
<CaptObvious> perhaps you need to write a web app with form fields and have people fill that out instead of conversing?
<CaptObvious> you could call it a "forum"
<CaptObvious> you'd lose the realtime aspect though, which would be a shame
<unkn-error> I have installed ubuntu IN a usb stick, with ext4 but it's running so slowww, why? If I make the stick with unetbootlin it is faster altrought it is running under some kind of "transparent decompression (squasfs)"? Can be ubuntu installed IN the stick and be faster like it is if I when it live FROM usb?
<CaptObvious> anyway, the FTP transfer is still going, on the windows machine it would have finished by now
<celthunder> CaptObvious: id much rather be in irc than on a forum.
<CaptObvious> celthunder - me too
<matonka007> What i must do to edit boot preferences?
<fasta> CaptObvious: apt-get install bwm-ng && bwm-ng
<fasta> CaptObvious: does it confirm the slow download speed?
<LjL> CaptObvious: for what is worth, your question seemed pretty coherent to me, perhaps not completely comprehensive but that's what asking stuff is for.
<CaptObvious> LjL - thank you
<CaptObvious> ftp did 391.66KB/s
<fasta> CaptObvious: you should also look at top and report whether it uses all yoru CPU.
<matonka007> Sorry Im on android :-(
<matonka007> I have the broken ubuntu infront of me
<fasta> CaptObvious: you should also try to put another NIC in it if the CPU usage is low.
<CaptObvious> 400kb/s from the linode speed test site with wget, 2% CPU usage
<nlici> my computer does not read the Turkish subtitles when i watch film what do i have to do in order the computer does show the Turkish characters on the subtitles please advice me what to do  thanks in advance for your help
<CaptObvious> I have no slots for another NIC, and I've just had windows on this machine and it was fine on there
<fasta> CaptObvious: and you had fast lan speeds also from the Linux machine?
<CaptObvious> yeah, I ran iperf and got 880mbit/sec through gigE
<fasta> CaptObvious: perhaps you have some bandwidth limiter running?
<fasta> CaptObvious: it might be that you had forgotten about that.
<CaptObvious> nope, I've just wiped the machine and put ubuntu on it this morning.  it had windows 7 on it before and was fine
<CaptObvious> so there's no limit at the router level
<khmerog> whats everyones favorite movie?
<fasta> CaptObvious: also try a different speedtest website.
<khmerog> opps.. sorry wrong chat room
<CaptObvious> I've tried setting the MTU too, tried 1492 and 1500
<CaptObvious> no dice
<matonka007> Please help me :'(
<adil> iam new to linux & i have installed ubuntu 12.04 on my pc
<CaptObvious> fasta - I've tried 4 or 5 now, the maximum I've seen after setting the MTU to 1500 is 700KB/s
<CaptObvious> (for reference, my connection tops out at 12.5MB/s)
<adil> and installed mysql how to start it run my commands ,so help me
<CaptObvious> adil - mysql -u root -p
<CaptObvious> then it'll ask for the root password that you specified during the mysql install
<nlici> my computer does not read the Turkish subtitles when i watch film what do i have to do in order the computer does show the Turkish characters on the subtitles please advice me what to do  thanks in advance for your help
<matonka007> I have blackscreen after install ubuntu 12.04, anybody can help? Thanks
<adil> thank you
<CaptObvious> matonka007 - are you using an HDTV as a monitor for the machine?
<CaptObvious> I ask because I am too and mine doesn't support whichever resolution is used between POST and the framebuffer kicking in
<CaptObvious> so you may have to hook it up to a normal monitor to sort it out
<fasta> CaptObvious: you could try making a tunnel connection to your windows machine and internet via that.
<fasta> CaptObvious: oh, sorry you didn't have two machines.
<matonka007> I have led LG 1920*1680
<CaptObvious> fasta - that'd defeat the object of this box.  I might have to give up and just put windows back on it
<CaptObvious> I do, I just have this microserver so my desktop doesn't have to be on all the time
<fasta> CaptObvious: I meant just as a test; it sounds kind of ridiculous.
<matonka007> Now i see the login screen with my name
<CaptObvious> that's good then matonka007
<CaptObvious> it sounds like your TV doesn't support the resolution that it's using for the console
<CaptObvious> fasta - my other machine is a windows machine so it'll take a bit of fudging to get an SSH tunnel through to it
<CaptObvious> something to try after I've slept I think
<fasta> CaptObvious: otherwise I am out of ideas. If your LAN works, then your Internet should also work at that speed.
<CaptObvious> hmm
<matonka007> What I must do now? When i login it shows the black screen again
<fasta> CaptObvious: I know one other test.
<CaptObvious> matonka007 - plug it into a proper monitor
<fasta> CaptObvious: you could start multiple speed tests at the same time.
<CaptObvious> in /etc/network/interfaces I have it set as static, what's the "network" parameter for?  I have it set to 10.0.0.0
<CaptObvious> fasta - ah, to see if it's a per-connection issue?
<fasta> CaptObvious: ok, it might be another thing.
<matonka007> Im now logged in into the Ubuntu 2D :-)
<fasta> CaptObvious: you should set your IP address manually to the right address.
<fasta> CaptObvious: or set it via DHCP.
<CaptObvious> it is set to the right address
<fasta> CaptObvious: if you set it to the same address as your windows machine, you get a nightmware.
<matonka007> I must install the drivers?
<fasta> CaptObvious: which address is it?
<fasta> CaptObvious: and which address does your windows machine have?
<fasta> CaptObvious: if you think 'dude, I really know that', just say that.
<fasta> CaptObvious: otherwise go with the parallel speed test.
<CaptObvious> the microserver is 10.0.0.3, static
<CaptObvious> the desktop is 82.18.59.209 DHCP
<CaptObvious> DHCP range is 100-199
<fasta> CaptObvious: huh
<fasta> CaptObvious: then they are not on the same lan.
<matonka007> The Nvidia drivers is already instaled, where is the problem?
<CaptObvious> yeah they are, same subnet
<fasta> CaptObvious: 82.18 is your external IP
<CaptObvious> okay, I'm getting 1-2MB/s running 2 in parallel
<fasta> CaptObvious: the Windows machine must also have an address like 10.0.0.X.
<CaptObvious> it is
<CaptObvious> 82.18.59.209
<fasta> CaptObvious: no.
<fasta> CaptObvious: that's your external address.
<CaptObvious> no, that's my internal address
<CaptObvious> my external IP is 82.18....
<LjL> CaptObvious: err, that's what you pasted
<CaptObvious> LjL - huh?
<fasta> CaptObvious: coherent story... please
<CaptObvious> fasta - I don't think your questions make sense
<fasta> CaptObvious: 82.* is not an internal address.
<CaptObvious> <fasta> CaptObvious: and which address does your windows machine have?
<LjL> CaptObvious: you pasted 82.18.59.209, which really looks like an external address, and you just confirmed it
<CaptObvious> did you mean internal or external?
<CaptObvious> I didn't paste anything
<fasta> CaptObvious: 10.* looks like an internal address.
<CaptObvious> it *is*
<CaptObvious> right, stop
<fasta> CaptObvious: 82.* is NOT
<CaptObvious> I know this
<CaptObvious> just stop
<CaptObvious> you asked: <fasta> CaptObvious: and which address does your windows machine have?
<fasta> CaptObvious: you didn't say that.
<CaptObvious> did you mean internal or external?
<FloodBot1> CaptObvious: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fasta> CaptObvious: internal of course.
<CaptObvious> and I answered with internal IPs
<CaptObvious> <CaptObvious> the microserver is 10.0.0.3, static
<CaptObvious> <CaptObvious> the desktop is 82.18.59.209 DHCP
<fasta> CaptObvious: no... you did not.
<CaptObvious> scroll up
<CaptObvious> and look
<fasta> CaptObvious: 82.* is not an internal address.
<CaptObvious> fasta - you were the first one to even type 82.*
<LjL> CaptObvious: [13:02:35] <CaptObvious> 82.18.59.209 [13:02:50] <fasta> CaptObvious: that's your external address. [13:02:59] <CaptObvious> no, that's my internal address
<fasta> CaptObvious: no, I was not.
<CaptObvious> one second
<fasta> CaptObvious: I wrote the literal string 82.* first.
<CaptObvious> yes, one second
<fasta> CaptObvious: but it expands to your IP address obviously.
<fasta> CaptObvious: as such, you introduced a string of text starting with 82 first.
<spacebug-> can anyone tell me what the plus signs comes from? http://pastebin.com/1PnwNU8v   they have not always been there when using sv_SE.UTF-8  If I use 'date +%c' they are not there.
<fasta> For someone named CaptObvious lots isn't obvious to you.
<CaptObvious> how many times do I need to say "one second"?
<CaptObvious> http://i.imgur.com/Zp8bt.png
<CaptObvious> that's a screenshot of that section of my IRC client
<LjL> CaptObvious: ... that's not what we saw.
<zallx> so vdr where are we ?
<CaptObvious> yeah, that's what's confusing me
<CaptObvious> I haven't even had my external IP in my clipboard
<fasta> CaptObvious: then how come that we have it?
<matonka007> I can login only to ubuntu 2D :-(
<CaptObvious> I have no idea :(
<CaptObvious> that's quite worrying
<zallx> anyone know about vdr and howto ?
<fasta> CaptObvious: perhaps you should go to a mental institution?
<LjL> fasta: that's uncalled for
<CaptObvious> fasta - the screenshot clearly showed I didn't put my external IP into the channel
<zallx> fasta: thank u ... allready in one
<CaptObvious> when you guys saw it
<fasta> CaptObvious: no, it does not.
<fasta> CaptObvious: you said it earlier.
<crazypete> I'm looking for a lightweight texteditor that has no menu or other clutter in fullscreen mode. Anyone know something like that?
<fasta> CaptObvious: at <your hour>:02
<CaptObvious> I don't have timestamps on
<fasta> crazypete: emacs can do that :)
<CaptObvious> but you have it directly before me saying "no, that's my internal address"
<CaptObvious> which is on that screenshot
<fasta> CaptObvious: I am going to go with either mental or trolling now.
<fasta> CaptObvious: you have had your chance.
<CaptObvious> neither, I'm genuinely confused.
<crazypete> fasta, but it is the opposite of lightweight
<CaptObvious> anyway, it doesn't really matter that much
<fasta> crazypete: I disagree.
<crazypete> I try to remove the menu in leafpad but no luck
<fasta> crazypete: try to start it emacs -nw
<CaptObvious> the internal IPs are right, they're on the same subnet
<fasta> crazypete: it stars crazy fast
<fasta> crazypete: you just have to disable a few things.
<fasta> crazypete: like the display of the menu bar, etc.
<fasta> crazypete: I run it exactly like you describe.
<LjL> CaptObvious: perhaps you have an auto-replace in mIRC for those IPs, for some reason?
<crazypete> fasta, apt says it is huge! :)
<fasta> crazypete: alias nano='emacs -nw' here
<CaptObvious> LjL - do you mind pastebinning your log please?
<feeze> I'm trying to install a package from a repo that I added to my sources.list file, but apt-get keeps trying to install an older version from the ubuntu repos.  how do I specify that I want the newer version from the added repo?
<fasta> crazypete: nano was my previous command for a quick edit.
<CaptObvious> maybe if I see the conversation from your side I can see why fasta seems to be so angry with me
<fasta> crazypete: do you want something that runs in X?
<crazypete> fasta, I would prefere that
<fasta> crazypete: well, Emacs also runs in X.
<fasta> crazypete: otherwise gedit.
<fasta> crazypete: gedit and kate are sort of for people who don't want to learn a real editor.
<foreverglory> hello every
<LjL> CaptObvious: http://paste.ubuntu.com/997178/ - the logs will also appear in about 45 minutes on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<kevin> heyup
<CaptObvious> thanks LjL
<crazypete> fasta, I am one of those people I guess
<fasta> crazypete: are you just a user or an aspiring developer?
<crazypete> How do I kill bottom stuff and menu in fullscreen emacs. Started it wit -nv
<kevin> just trying out artistx
<CaptObvious> LjL - what IP do you see here?  82.18.59.209
<crazypete> I'm writing oldfashion c
<LjL> CaptObvious: 82.18.59.209
<fasta> crazypete: for C, you can better get some real IDE.
<LjL> CaptObvious: are you using a bouncer (irc proxy) by any chance?
<CaptObvious> nope, but mIRC might auto-translate it
<CaptObvious> LjL - http://i.imgur.com/Y7I98.png
<fasta> CaptObvious: also friends don't let other friends use mIRC.
<LjL> CaptObvious: would be weird, but i guess it's possible
<matanya_> how can I make outgoing calls using empathy on ubuntu with my own sip server?incoming calls work well
<CaptObvious> fasta - after how you've treated me today I wouldn't really call you a friend
<crazypete> emacs is even worse. now I need to remove both its clutter and the clutter of lxterm
<fasta> CaptObvious: uhm, I put more time in you than anyone else here.
<CaptObvious> you spent a lot of it berating me for something I had no control over
<CaptObvious> but yeah
<fasta> crazypete: Emacs is not worse.
<fasta> crazypete: you just don't want to learn how it works.
<fasta> crazypete: which is OK, but Emacs is a GREAT editor.
<chu> crazypete: If you're willing to give it some time, I could PM you how to use it.
<fasta> crazypete: in #emacs they want to answer your questions.
<lJ6il> Hello there. I'm under Ubuntu and i installed vim-scripts package. I'd like to activate supertab plugin. How can i do this? Adding a line in .vimrc ?
<fasta> crazypete: but you should do C-h t first, I think.
<fasta> crazypete: that starts the basic tutorial.
<LjL> CaptObvious: i don't have a Windows machine handy to test this on. a cursory Google search of "mIRC translate internal IP" didn't show much. if i were you, i'd test this with another client, i don't like the looks of this
<CaptObvious> LjL - yeah, I was googling it too
<CaptObvious> I also asked in dalnet #mirc
<CaptObvious> but that's a *stupid* feature if it is one
<LjL> agreed
<CaptObvious> but to be honest, I'm hoping it is an mIRC feature
<LjL> CaptObvious: it might be done to facilitate DCC transfers, but i don't see why it would happen outside of one
<CaptObvious> if it's not mIRC doing it then I have bigger issues :P
<ActionParsnip> CaptObvious: do native apps work ok?
<CaptObvious> ActionParsnip - sorry?
<LjL> ActionParsnip, he's on Windows. he was asking about something else, then he experienced something strange
<ActionParsnip> CaptObvious: mirc is a windows irc client...do the irc clients available in the software centre ok, like xchat, pidgin etc
<ActionParsnip> LjL: windows? shouldn't that be in ##windows ...
<LjL> ActionParsnip: namely when he pastes his internal IP in here, the external one shows up instead
<CaptObvious> ActionParsnip - I'm in here for a different issue
<LjL> ActionParsnip: that wasn't his original question. we got sidetracked by this strange occurrence.
<CaptObvious> this one just cropped up in the mean time
<CaptObvious> anyway, back to my original issue - concurrent downloads seem to get 400-700KB/s each
<CaptObvious> which is odd, it seems to be a limit per connection
<fasta> CaptObvious: so, now don't use wget, but use something else.
<CaptObvious> I tried with ftp too, same deal
<fasta> CaptObvious: e.g. curl or an actual browser.
<CaptObvious> from a different server
<CaptObvious> well, as far as an actual browser goes, I have lynx I suppose :P
<fasta> CaptObvious: you could also get rid of the router in between, btw.
<CaptObvious> if the router was the issue, the windows box would be suffering too
<fasta> CaptObvious: I know what you said before and still it could be the issue.
<fasta> CaptObvious: you only know for 99.8% sure that it's not that.
<fasta> CaptObvious: not 100%.
<fasta> Statistics made up, as usual.
<CaptObvious> lynx is doing 470KB/s
<ikonia> CaptObvious: what network card is in your linux machine ?
<fasta> ikonia: read the backlog
<CaptObvious> broadcom BCM5723
<mosno> um, how do i delete a launcher from the gnome classic panel?
<CaptObvious> there's a lot of backlog, most of it not relavent
<ikonia> CaptObvious: have you considered that the kernel module for the BCM card is just "weak" as it's reverse engineered ?
<ikonia> (in comparison to the Windows native driver)
<CaptObvious> ikonia - I did think that, but I tried l
<CaptObvious> iperf*
<CaptObvious> between 2 machines on the lan, it puts 880mbit/s through
<ikonia> CaptObvious: so on your lan you get solid performance ?
<CaptObvious> it seems so, I don't have samba or anything set up yet, it's a clean install
<CaptObvious> just throwing up IIS now so I can try an HTTP transfer
<ikonia> CaptObvious: so you only experience a weaker performance with requests out onto the public internet
<CaptObvious> it appears so at the moment
<D[4]ni> when i try to load the equalizer plugin for rhythmbox, it tells me this: http://pastebin.com/y4BqVQFB
<D[4]ni> how to fix that? :<
<ikonia> CaptObvious: just thinking, I'll be with you in a moment or two
<CaptObvious> yep, LAN HTTP transfer is putting through 21MB/s
<CaptObvious> which is slower than I'd like, but I can live with that
<ikonia> CaptObvious: curious test, do a traceroute to goolge.com or something like that, is there one hop that is obviously slower/where slow down begins
<D[4]ni> meh. "ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for GConf" seems to be a common error
<zallx> how do i add ? ppa:hotzenplotz5/ppa  ?
<CaptObvious> does wget save to a temporary location before moving the completed file to the location you specified to the download or does it just write straight to the destination file?
<ikonia> CaptObvious: think it writes to $cwd/$name.tmp than commits to $cwd/$name
<zallx> CaptObvious: in first execution cycle everything gets writing and send
<CaptObvious> right, because I'm saving to /dev/null, so disk speed won't be a factor
<zallx> how do i add ? ppa:hotzenplotz5/ppa  ?
<ikonia> CaptObvious: try the traceroute test, I'm curious to if there is anything obvious
<D[4]ni> zallx, apt-add-repository
<CaptObvious> zalbisser - sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hotzenplotz5
<CaptObvious> ikonia - nothing unusual on the traceroute
<zvacet> zallx: see http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/how-to-add-a-ppa-to-ubuntu
<zallx> nothing but the fact they changed utp with modcable ... nomore own router incoming call divertions
<zallx> not a key ID: skipping
<MaxDeMoN> good morning i'm a beginner in ubuntu and need a simple and easy why to install postfix server i have noip domain :)
<zvacet> zallx:  can xou give link of that ppa
<zallx> http://blog.mymediasystem.net/avchd/hdtv-with-karmic-koala/
<zvacet> zallx:  karmic is not supported any more
<zallx> i know im oneiric
<zallx> but cant seem to add that what they say in that link
<CaptObvious> I've got it up to around about 1MB/s by dropping the txqueuelen to 0
<ikonia> CaptObvious: so is performance poor from hop one i na traceroute
<CaptObvious> ikonia - nope, all hops are fine
<zallx> token ring
<ikonia> CaptObvious: ok, so performance in the routing to destination is good, just the actual data transfer is poor, correct
<CaptObvious> correct
<ikonia> interesting
<CaptObvious> it bursts at about 1MB/s, then drops down slowly and hovers at 500kb/s or so
<zvacet> zallx: did you tried with adding line in source list replace karmic with oneiric
<MaxDeMoN> good morning i'm a beginner in ubuntu and need a simple and easy why to install postfix server i have noip domain :)
<mosno> why can't i see gnote or rhythmbox in my GNOME Classic notifcation area?
<ikonia> MaxDeMoN: open the package manager, search for postfix, click install
<SolarisBoy> are you going to use it locally MaxDeMoN ? installing it easy
<shawny78> Anyone here setup an SSH 'VPN' Tunnel?    I can get to the point where I can reach my SSH servers IPs but I can't reach the routers that are connected to it
<SolarisBoy> simply apt-get install it, or whatever is comfortable
<zallx> k thkx zvacet
<MaxDeMoN> SolarisBoy,  locally and i wanna receive email from external providers too :) thanx
<zallx> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:hotzenplotz5/ppa
<SolarisBoy> shawny78: you mean a tunnel? ssh -L port:<ip>:port user@host
<MaxDeMoN> SolarisBoy,  i have a domain name from noip free and i can set MX line on it
<SolarisBoy> MaxDeMoN hmm - ISPs generally block port 25 - but ok
<SolarisBoy> MaxDeMoN:  ahh ok - so your setup to receive you saying?
<shawny78> Solaris: that is it.  only the how-to I was following was saying use ssh -w 0:0 user@host
<deejay31> Oh yes, I finished migrating my stuff from centos to ubuntu
<dontknow> using ati mobility hd2400 with official ati driver, it gives poor video quality, i mean videos hang, with open source driver i had no problem. i tried every output it just hang out
<MaxDeMoN> SolarisBoy,  yes  i wanna receive my email in something like that xxx@host.noip.org ... !
<razvan86> hi... does ubuntu have support for digital pens ?
<dontknow> do you have suggestions for me?
<SolarisBoy> well if they aren't blocking and that IP postfix is running is available to the net directly or via translation
<MaxDeMoN> SolarisBoy,  or i must buy a domain?
<SolarisBoy> then it should work
<SolarisBoy> if you have a domain - you need an MX
<SolarisBoy> and that MX should point to your "postfix" if thats what you want handling mail for your domain
<MaxDeMoN> SolarisBoy,  yes i have noip domain and i can set MX line
<CaptObvious> you could just go the easy route, buy a cheap domain and use google apps :P
<SolarisBoy> yea thats way easier
<SolarisBoy> heh
<MaxDeMoN> you have a link for that ? pls :
<CaptObvious> I'm sure you can find google apps through google
<SolarisBoy> MaxDeMoN: just register your domain with google apps or if you have one already subscribe to google apps
<SolarisBoy> its automagic
<SolarisBoy> once its verified the mail works - you just need to create users at your domain
<MaxDeMoN> goople apps?
<SolarisBoy> shawn78 needs more info on your goal
<CaptObvious> then you don't need to run your own mail server or worry about your residential internet connection going down
<MaxDeMoN> sorry but i dont understand   think i just need to install postfix and configurate
<SolarisBoy> mean while im going to look at the manpage as im not familiar with -w 0:0
<D[4]ni> meh. can't find a working equalizer for rhythmbox. one fail to load, one  doesn't even show up in the plugins list
<scottj> what is the name of the feature that lets you navigate and run comands in the menus by typing the names of the entries?
<shawny78> Here is the link I was following --->   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<scottj> its some new unity type thing
<SolarisBoy> ahh i see - it forwards from a tunnel device to another - shawny78 do you have actually two VPN tunnels?
<gwd_> Please help me. I'm using fresh installed 12.04 but, no sound. It shows "dummy output" in sound config.
<SolarisBoy> excuse thats incorrect - two seperate machines with a tunnel interface? shawny78
<shawny78> The tunnel interface sets up fine.  I can ping both via internal IPs, I just can't reach out past the ssh server
<SolarisBoy> ok
<shawny78> ... I guess 'both' in this case is the ssh client and ssh server.
<SolarisBoy> shawny78: you are using -w 0:0 have you tried any:any ? The devices may be specified by numerical ID or the keyword “any”
<MaxDeMoN> SolarisBoy,  google apps is not free  :P me im searching to get it for free :D postfix
<gwd_> Someone... help me please. I can't hear sound from 12.04.
<SolarisBoy> MaxDeMoN: so your telling me im not using a free subscription right now for www.aaronpsamuel.com?
<SolarisBoy> because i am
<SolarisBoy> ..
<NSAgent> MaxDeMoN: There is a free version
<SolarisBoy> they don't make it very obvious - but it's there
<dontknow> anyone here using ATI card with closed source river? videos are lagging, not smooth.
<dontknow> *driver
<SolarisBoy> MaxDeMoN: this has nothing to do with postfix anymore by the way =)
<SolarisBoy> so don't scour the search with it
<ActionParsnip> gwd_: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<usr13> dontknow:  Better stick with OS driver.
<MaxDeMoN> SolarisBoy,  maybe i'm a begigner so try to explain me easly LOL :D
<SolarisBoy> MaxDeMoN: one second
<NSAgent> MaxDeMoN: http://www.google.com/enterprise/apps/business/pricing.html
<NSAgent> Click the free one.
<SolarisBoy> grr
<SolarisBoy> i was going to use lmgtfy
<dontknow> usr13, ati drivers gives better 3d performance
<SolarisBoy> haha
<usr13> dontknow: than ____________ ?
<dontknow> usr13, i am looking for a solution to solve video lagging, thats the only problem that i have
<usr13> dontknow: Never mind.  Bottom line, to me, is that Nvidia usually is a better choice, (mostly because the driver issues are a bit less problematic).
<usr13> dontknow: What display adapter is it?  Is it on-board?
<dontknow> usr13, i know. i cant change laptop gpu. using mobility hd2400
<usr13> dontknow: How much ram?
<dontknow> usr13, for gpu 128
<George_Calaway> Hello, is possible to mount VHD file in Ubuntu as normal HDD (like WIndows 7) ?
<usr13> dontknow: How much physical RAM do you have in your system?
<dontknow> usr13, 2gb
<MaxDeMoN> NSAgent,  thanx ^^ but as i said to SolarisBoy  i'm a begigner and really i dont understand what are you talkinf forr :D i wanna just try to install a postfix server to try send and reception emails  by using my domain xxx.noip.org :D
<usr13> dontknow:  What Desktop Enviornment are you using?
<CaptObvious> new information regarding my download issue
<dontknow> usr13, cinnamon
<CaptObvious> I'm filing it under /dontcare
<NSAgent> MaxDeMoN: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix ?
<CaptObvious> sabnzbd is maxing out my connection which is all I was worried about, so happy for now
<dontknow> usr13, but it doesn2t matter when using unity
<D[4]ni> George_Calaway, http://bit.ly/JtXmat
<dontknow> usr13, it also happens in unity
<MaxDeMoN> NSAgent,  no but i will  now :D thanx ^^
<usr13> dontknow: You might see how it works with xfce
<IdleOne> !lmgtfy | D[4]ni
<ubottu> D[4]ni: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dontknow> usr13, i believe it wouldn't matter
<gwd_> ActionParsnip: This is my output >> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0d671aa52bc3d2d646265aefffbdf467f6274461
<usr13> dontknow: You may be right.
<killer> i get this message too much "internal error occured".....may be pangolin is not yet stable enough
<D[4]ni> IdleOne, doesn't that help "newer users" to start googling things?
<usr13> dontknow: What CPU is it?
<zallx> precise ?
<IdleOne> D[4]ni: no, lmgtfy links are rude and insulting, if you want to provide a link give a direct link to the solution.
<ActionParsnip> gwd_: if you run: alsamixer    are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<D[4]ni> that's your opinion.
<LjL> D[4]ni: and it's the opinion of a channel op, so please respect it
<dontknow> usr13, amd turionx2 using 64 bit ubuntu
<D[4]ni> who should know he's an op when he doesn't have the @?
<D[4]ni> and just started coming to this channel?
<IdleOne> D[4]ni: assume we are all ops
<gwd_> ActionParsnip: Not all. Master, Master M and PCM can ... others no.
<dontknow> usr13, but videos were lagging in 32 bit too
<LjL> D[4]ni: you know it's not just his opinion when an ubottu factoid is given to you, for starters.
<ActionParsnip> gwd_: my sound troubleshooting sucks, that link is handy though
<dontknow> usr13, i will try with vlc player now
<usr13> dontknow: Wish I had some advise for you, but I really can't think of anything ATM.  Maybe someone else here will have something for you.  I have to go now.
<dontknow> usr13, ok
<usr13> dontknow: Good luck.  (And maybe someone else is following this thread and will have an idea...)
<gwd_> Anyway, thanks for helping me, ActionParsnip .
<zallx> i follow u
<gwd_> ActionParsnip: I found "Dummy Output" in my sound settings. What's that?
<atlee> ubuntu having a lot of server issues?
<mosno> guys, i have a broken notification area in gnome classic. xchat shows fine, but gnote's icon is like a 1px wide slit. rhythmbox isn't to be seen. i can add another instance of notification area applet to no avail. rebooting doesn't work either. any ideas?
<mosno> 12.04 LTS i386
<atlee> mosno try booting into another DE
<mosno> atlee, it works in GNOME Shel
<mosno> Unity doesn't even load anymore not sure what's up with it
<atlee> have you tryed MATE desktop?
<mosno> atlee, that's a sweet idea, i completely forgot about that
<atlee> their is a terminal command to reset unity panels
<auronandace> there
<ActionParsnip> mosno: tried Unity2D session
<mosno> i actually don't mind gnome classic, except for this one stupid issue
<mosno> ActionParsnip, that has it's own problems
<atlee> goto terminal for a sec
<mosno> yep
<mosno> atlee, i'm not in unity i'm in gnome classic
<zallx> its has problems installing ... it has problems compiling
<atlee> then login as root
<mosno> atlee, yep
<atlee> well use this for when you login to unity
<atlee> unity --reset
<atlee> unity --reset-icons
<gwd_> Someone please help me fix no sound problem on 12.04.
<mosno> atlee, ok. but any idea about my gnome classic notification area?
<gwd_> This is my alsa output >> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0d671aa52bc3d2d646265aefffbdf467f6274461
<atlee> if compiz is the cause then
<atlee> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<atlee> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compizconfig-1
<auronandace> gwd_: screenshot of alsamixer
<mosno> atlee, i'm not using compiz
<atlee> then do unity --reset
<mosno> atlee, gnome classic, no effects
<atlee> go get MATE as it's a really superb gnome 2 replacement :D
<mosno> atlee, maybe if i can't fix this one issue
<mosno> atlee, i try and avoid 3rd party repos if i can
<atlee> gwd goto your settings and switch to another audio hardware device
<atlee> mosno extra repos are awsome
<ActionParsnip> mosno: its not supoprted here, I suggest you advise XFCE
<auronandace> atlee: and unsupported
<mosno> atlee, non-broken software is even better
<atlee> as long as you know what the package you are installing does and how to safely remove it if needed
<mosno> i might see if all users are affected, one second
<gwd_> auronandace: Here is my alsamixer screenshot >> http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/2510/screenshotfrom201205202.png
<atlee> mosmo try changing themes to see if icons change and refresh
<mosno> ps. audio is hillarious... i do Switch User and sound stops, then i login on tty1 and it starts again
<mosno> ie. text login
<auronandace> gwd_: a few things are muted there, not sure if they affect what you are trying to do
<atlee> sound and graphics, wireless are all very hardware-to-hardware basis on if it works or if it doesn't and it also comes down to if the hardware is built into the kernel or not
<gwd_> auronandace: How can I unmute them?
<auronandace> gwd_: select them and press m
<auronandace> gwd_: see the MM? that means muted
<gwd_> Yes auronandace .. But, when I press M on them .. it just changed to "00" and can't go up the level.
<TangoGold> http://www.sexy-natalie.com/?uid=69367 your welcome lol
<auronandace> gwd_: when they change to 00 that means they are active
<gwd_> How can I change the level when they are active, auronandace ... I can't press up arrow to change the level.
<auronandace> gwd_: does the bar go up or down?
<gwd_> auronandace: I can't up the bar.
<gwd_> There is no bar on them at all. Just change to "00", auronandace
<auronandace> gwd_: some of them have bars, some of them don't need bars
<gwd_> okay .. I have activated all of them (changed them "00") ... but, still no sound, auronandace .
<auronandace> gwd_: not sure what to suggest sorry
<gwd_> auronandace: You might want to see my sound settings "Dummy Output" .. >> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/5638/screenshotfrom201205202g.png
<gwd_> I think I should see a sound card name.
<auronandace> gwd_: hmm, odd, sorry i can't help further
<gwd_> ok ... thanks for helping me.
<shawny78> Can anyone suggest a softphone for Ubuntu that will run the H.323 protocol?
<Dr_Willis> !info ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 8641 kB, installed size 19305 kB
<shawny78> Well, there we go.  Thank you Dr!
<Dr_Willis> softare center may show others
<g0th> hi
<eXtense> hi, maybe you can help me. Since about a month I get some errors while checking for updates. You can see the message here: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408412/ maybe you could help me fixing this issue?
<g0th> when I try to upgrade ubuntu to 12.04 it doesn't do anything
<g0th> it is downloading 2 files but doesn't proceed with the upgrade
<Dr_Willis> !natty | eXtense
<ubottu> eXtense: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<samba35> ok so i am not only one who face this problem
<Dr_Willis> id say switch servers.. natty is not eol yet i think
<g0th> This usually is caused by a system where /tmp is mounted noexec. Please remount without noexec and run the upgrade again.
<g0th> why is exec needed for tmp?
<Dr_Willis> to run the executable  update tools...
<g0th> for me noexec seems to make sense
<g0th> on /tmp
<g0th> anyway, I never changed it
<Dr_Willis> see wht mount command says about it.
<g0th> why would you want to execute anything from /tmp?
<eXtense> i already wondered about the "natty" in the link. but I don't know why these servers are in my repositorys? i added nothing and they seem to be unreachable since over one month. how can i delete them?
<CaptObvious> they really need to add parallel fetching of packages to apt
<Dr_Willis> the installer update tool downloads the updated executables to tmp and runs them from there.. is how i would guess its working
<g0th> ok
<g0th> how do I remount without noexec?
<Colonel-Rosa> This has probably been said, but the release.ubuntu domain is very slow over in England
<Dr_Willis> check your fstab entry for tmp  and see what options its using
<Dr_Willis> most people dont use a seperate /tmp
<g0th> ok I did mount -o remount exec /tmp
<g0th> was that ok?
<Colonel-Rosa> 40KiB/s
<Dr_Willis> check mount command and see how its mounted then
<CaptObvious> Dr_Willis - I use tempfs for /tmp
<futurist> #arduino
<g0th> I use tmpfs
<g0th> well not me but the installer
<g0th> I never touched any of those settings
<Dr_Willis> disable the use of tmpfs then perhaps.
<SilverStar_> Is possible to attach the VHD file in Ubuntu as normal HDD (like windows 7) ??
<g0th> I just removed the noexec from fstab
<g0th> and to get it running now (without reboot) I did mount -o remount exec /tmp
<Dr_Willis> SilverStar_:  i think theres vhd to raw converteres.
<CaptObvious> SilverStar_ - for the millionth time, it's the first hit on google if you google "mount vhd ubuntu"
<Dr_Willis> !info vdfuse
<ubottu> Package vdfuse does not exist in precise
<SilverStar_> CaptObvious -> I search it, but  I only found info about Virtualbox etc.
<Dr_Willis> !find vdfuse
<ubottu> File vdfuse found in virtualbox-dbg, virtualbox-fuse
<Dr_Willis> vhd can work with vdfuse or so i just read.
<Dr_Willis> from man vdfuse -->  -t     specify type (VDI, VMDK, VHD, or raw; default: auto)
<SilverStar_> O,, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/vdfuse.1.html
<Dr_Willis> You can use vmware-mount provided by VMWare Server.
<csioktel> Hi, i'm new to ufw, i want to know where is the ufw save rules path?
<csioktel> is it ufw will automatic save the rules for next boot?
<pavel_> #Ubuntu-cz
<sa7elak> Hello, how to to know how long the system have been running ???
<iceroot> sa7elak: uptime
<sa7elak> <iceroot> thanks
<_16aR_> Hello
<_16aR_> Is it possible to change the hash algorithm of an already existing pgp / gpg key ?
<_16aR_> Mine is actually SHA1, and I want to use SHA2 instead without regenerating a new key
<CJKay> Has anyone had any luck getting Sun Java 6 (not 7) installed on Precise 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> CJKay:  ive heard it works.. but never really tried.
<CJKay> Heard it works? Where have these people even got it from? D:
<Dr_Willis> I thoght the !java factoid said
<Dr_Willis> lets see..
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Dr_Willis> Install the openjdk-6-jre package using any installation method.
<Dr_Willis> https://github.com/flexiondotorg/oab-java6
<CJKay> I need specifically Sun's Java 6 implementation
<Dr_Willis> No idea then.  wget http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/6u31-b04/jre-6u31-linux-i586.bin
<CJKay> Oracle Java 7 doesn't allow me to use anything other than software rendering and OpenJDK 6 just crashes
<Dr_Willis> is all i know on the topic.
<dontknow> anyone using chromium here?
<Dr_Willis> thats java 6
<Dr_Willis> oracle java 6 jre 32-bit
<dontknow> no one use chromium?
<dontknow> lol
<CJKay> Dr_Willis: Link is broken
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use chromoim or google chrome
<CJKay> Which is kinda my problem. Everything has been taken down
<Dr_Willis> CJKay:  all i know is on that wiki page. ;) so cant help much more
<CJKay> Alright, thanks
<Dr_Willis> check askubuntu.com perhaps someone has an old version somewhere
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, are you using or not?
<Dr_Willis> browser window says chromium on this box.
<iceroot> !anyone | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dr_Willis> other boxs are using googles chrome. ;)
<ActionParsnip> dontknow: chromium is all I use
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever noticed any differance in the 2
<tomodo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Calculator
<tomodo> where can I get the source code for this program?
<dontknow> ActionParsnip, is it still 18, because 19 released and still no update?
<iceroot> !info calculator
<ubottu> Package calculator does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> !find calculator
<ubottu> Found: libwww-google-calculator-perl
<ActionParsnip> tomodo: apt-get source gcalc
<ActionParsnip> dontknow: could report a bug, is there no deb file around
<tomodo> i want the source coed
<iceroot> tomodo: if you know the packagename use "apt-get source packagename" to get the source-package
<Dr_Willis> !find gnome-calculator
<ubottu> File gnome-calculator found in breathe-icon-theme, elementary-icon-theme, gcalctool, gnome-icon-theme-full, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, gnome-icon-theme-gperfection2, gnome-icon-theme-nuovo, humanity-icon-theme, moblin-icon-theme (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gnome-calculator&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<dontknow> ActionParsnip, you have 18 either?
<dontknow> ActionParsnip, or is it just me
<tomodo> thanks very much
<dontknow> gtmanfred, what are you doing here :D
<Adriannom> hi.  just installed xubuntu 12.04 and after i suspend, the screen is very dark, even at the prompt to log back in.  changing brightness has some effect, but even full brightness is very dark.  the mouse pointer is the only thing that is at full brightness.  any ideas what could be going on?
<evilgeenius> After a fresh install of Ubuntu 12 I have tried to install "apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-23-generic" , but it gives me the error "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-23-generic (x86_64)".   Does anyone know what the issue is?  I need to install this so I can run VirtualBox.
<dontknow> ActionParsnip, could you check your chromium's version number
<iceroot> evilgeenius: use the metapackage instead
<tomodo> I installed the source with apt, but where is it?
<iceroot> evilgeenius: linux-headers-generic if i am correct
<tomodo> oh I found it
<iceroot> tomodo: in the dir where you called the command
<tomodo> great
<notze> i always get problems running apt-get
<notze> whats wrong
<notze> its a plain ubuntu server
<notze> Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<notze> either that
<notze> or a lot other problem
<yeats> notze: details?
<notze> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/v/vlan/vlan_1.9-3ubuntu6_amd64.deb  Unable to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
<notze> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<digitalj> Try another mirror
<iceroot> notze: Unable to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> us.archive.* has been slow the last few days.  not tried it today
<yeats> notze: "Unable to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com" is your key line
<iceroot> notze: what is the question? the error is very clear
<digitalj> I was having problems with us.archive.ubuntu.com yesterday
<digitalj> Some other people were seeing rediculous latency as well, like only 20KB/s
<Dr_Willis> yep. been that way for like 3 days
<D[4]ni> does anyone know how to fix this error in rhythmbox trying to load the 10-band equalizer plugin? http://pastebin.com/y4BqVQFB
<evilgeenius> iceroot: Ok I installed the linux-headers-generic, but now virtualbox gives me the error : "Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.2.0-23-generic cannot be found.".  If I install those specified headers then i get an error.
<ngomes> D[4]ni, do you have python-gconf installed ?
<evilgeenius> iceroot: Also, the kernel-devel package is not available to install.  Is that correct?
<iceroot> evilgeenius: what is the output of "dpkg -l linux-headers-3.2.0-23-generic"
<D[4]ni> ngomes, yes i do
<iceroot> !info linux-headers-generic
<ubottu> linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<dontknow> could someone check what version chromium installed on your ubuntu if you haven't added another repo
<notze> iceroot
<notze> yes ists clear but what is this
<iceroot> evilgeenius: as you see its 3.2.0.24 and not .23
<notze> sometimes is there and 5mins later not?
<notze> this HAS to work
<notze> i also have this problem with german servers of ubuntu
<notze> and adn
<iceroot> evilgeenius: you are on 12.04
<evilgeenius> iceroot: This is the output : un  linux-headers-3.2.0-23-g
<ngomes> D[4]ni, i suggest you go ask in #python room then , maybe then can explain better
<compdoc> dontknow, my version is 18.0.1025.168
<Dr_Willis> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in precise
<iceroot> notze: can you ping google.de from the cli? ping -c 4 google.com
<Dr_Willis> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 21157 kB, installed size 78055 kB
<xtu> hi, how to use rss in ubuntu?
<iceroot> evilgeenius: 12.04 is using 3.2.0-24-generic and not 23
<iceroot> !info linux-headers-generic | evilgeenius
<ubottu> evilgeenius: linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<xtu> i mean i want to listen the voa english .
<Dr_Willis> xtu:  whith rss reader apps is one way.  I just use google-reader's web site.
<Dr_Willis> rmss?
<dontknow> compdoc, i still have 18.0.1025.151 and didn't get update ???
<xtu> no, i don't know what is rmss?
<duobix> Hi, will there by official support for nvidia optimus?
<xtu> Dr_Willis, you mean you can get the english podcast in google-reader?
<Dr_Willis> rss = a news feed. rmms is a audio/video stream - i think. i may be backwards
<evilgeenius> iceroot: ok.  So you you have any idea why virtualbox is looking for 3.2.0.23?  "Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.2.0-23-generic cannot be found."
<compdoc> dontknow, I installed from the google website
<iceroot> evilgeenius: vbox from the repos?
<dontknow> compdoc, so you should have had 19
<xtu> ok, I will try the google-reader
<notze> iceroot yes
<notze> it works all perfect
<dontknow> compdoc, 19 released
<notze> only the apt stuff is problemtic
<Dr_Willis> http://www.voanews.com/wm/live/newsnow.asx
<Dr_Willis> works in totem
<evilgeenius> iceroot: no from their website.  I need to be using a  slightly older version or virtualbox, 4.1.4, and not the most recent, 4.1.14.
<xtu> oh,  so I can add that link to totem.
<Dr_Willis> xtu:  i imagine most any of the media players can handle it.
<compdoc> dontknow, I installed it a short while back, so thats why
<Dr_Willis> xtu:  i just went to the voanews.com site and clicked on the link and it opened in totem. i saw the url and pasted it here.
<ActionParsnip> dontknow: all I've found is 'add the chrome ppa and install chrome-unstable' which isn't the same thing
<duobix> Hi, is there any way I can simply install rpm packages, without opening terminal?
<iceroot> evilgeenius: then i guess that is out of support here
<crazypete> does anyone know of a texteditor that I can run in a terminal that has shift-arrows to select and ctrl-c/v/x?
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, i didn't add any extra repo, i installed chromium using software center. so this means i will get no update anymore?
<Dr_Willis> dontknow:  ubuntu only does security updates to their official repos
<Dr_Willis> rarely version # updates
<iceroot> evilgeenius: if i am correct there is something like /etc/init.d/vbox-setup
<iceroot> evilgeenius: maybe that can help
<evilgeenius> iceroot: yes, that is where I see the error message
<iceroot> evilgeenius: ah ok
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, it is not including chromium?
<xtu> oh, and Dr_Willis , I am not a America, and I want to improve my english, so I want to listen the VOA podcast or rss thing. but I don't know what to do?
<e_t_> duobix: RPM packages are for Red Hat and similar systems, not for Debian-derivatives like Ubuntu. You might have some luck using 'alien' but it's not guaranteed.
<evilgeenius> iceroot:  Virtualbox must be getting 3.2.0.23 from somewhere.
<iceroot> evilgeenius: are you bootet in the .23 kernel maybe? but have the headers installed for .24?
<iceroot> evilgeenius: maybe that script is parsing the output of uname
<duobix> e_t_ thank you.
<compdoc> dontknow, I cannot see an option to update chrome
<evilgeenius> iceroot: yes, uname shows 3.2.0-23-generic
<iceroot> evilgeenius: install the .24 kernel, reboot the system
<duobix> Anyway, I'd love to see a non-terminal installer for tar.gz files
<iceroot> evilgeenius: then the metapackage .24 is matching again to uname
<iceroot> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<crazypete> what do I google for to find editors that run in terminal? what is the common name for non-graphical text editors?
<iceroot> evilgeenius: you see, there is a newer kernel for 12.04 and because the script is parsing uname you get that error
<Dr_Willis> dontknow:  security updates only. are the normal way of ubuntu doing updates to ANYTHING in their repos. ubuntu is not a 'rolling' release
<duobix> That's killing the whole experiance in any linux system
<evilgeenius> iceroot: thanks! I'll I;ll try it.
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, if i install google chrome through their website, it will take updates ?
<iceroot> crazypete: vim, emacs, nano, joe
<Dr_Willis> dontknow:  if google updates it.. yes.
<Dr_Willis> dontknow:  if goodle dosent.. then no.
<Muelli> crazypete: I'd do: apt-cache search editor
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
<iceroot> crazypete: command line editor for example
<chu> crazypete: You're basically limited to the ones iceroot mentioned.
<Dr_Willis> crazypete:  go learn vi. :) its worth learning
<iceroot> crazypete: yes, use vim (not vi) its a real good editor
<crazypete> iceroot, those are line-editors. I want proper text-editor for cli. Somebody must have written something like gedit for cli, if only as a proof of concept.
<iceroot> crazypete: i told you 4
<Dr_Willis> crazypete:  thers dozens of text editors for the cli.
<angel282> Hello, Can someone recommend me on good server management panel such cpanel etc.. ?(which easy to install)?
<iceroot> crazypete: vim is like gedit but much much much much more powerfull
<Dr_Willis> crazypete:  on a 'rescue' system  - often you will be stuck with vi and nano. so those 2 are wrorth learning.
<iceroot> crazypete: sudo apt-get install vim, then use the command "vimtutor"
<Dr_Willis> fte is a very impressive text editor for the console also. but its not commonly used.
<Dr_Willis> !info fte
<ubottu> fte (source: fte): Text editor for programmers - base package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50.2b6-1 (precise), package size 87 kB, installed size 323 kB
<crazypete> Dr_Willis, how do a search for these dozens of such editors. what is the common name for them?
<iceroot> crazypete: i told you that too
<Dr_Willis> crazypete:  apt-get basics... 'apt-cache search PATTERNNAME'
<iceroot> crazypete: command line editor
<iceroot> crazypete: but trust me if you want a real editor on the shell with some advanced features there are only vim and emacs
<Volkan-K> hi
<ActionParsnip> crazypete: nano for me :)
<crazypete> I search for command line editors and I find those mentioned here. I don't want to offend anyone, but they're crap. I am looking for something simple and usefull.
<Dr_Willis> i find nano just annoying
<iceroot> crazypete: nano and joe if you want something simple
<crazypete> nano is better, but copy select...
<Volkan-K> they gave me this url for downloading ubuntu : http://tinyurl.com/cccrkq9  but I can't download. can you help?
<Dr_Willis> crazypete:  they are not crap. if you want simple. go with nano.
<iceroot> crazypete: and of course vim is not crap its just not what you are looking for
<ActionParsnip> crazypete: tried nano, simple yet effective. None of the flashy stuff, just a straight editor
<Dr_Willis> try fte - you may like it,
<angel282> Can someone recommend me on a free good server/system administration panel? someone told me webmin is good? any recommendations?
<iceroot> angel282: ssh
<Dr_Willis> angel282:  for get you ever heard about webmin
<Dr_Willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<iceroot> !webmin | angel282
<ubottu> angel282: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ActionParsnip> don't use webmin
<angel282> ActionParsnip: ok, so which admin panel you are recommend to use?
<Volkan-K> thats becaus Debian sux
<Volkan-K> use CentOS
<iceroot> Volkan-K: stop it
<Volkan-K> why would i stop. thats the truth
<iceroot> Volkan-K: its offtopic here
<iceroot> Volkan-K: this is not #debian and not #centos
<compdoc> has anyone heard news about why the ubuntu mirrors are so slow?
<iceroot> Volkan-K: and if the user is not able to admin a system with the normal tools and need a webgui for it i am not sure if the os is the reason for sucking
<compdoc> cant upgrade my server
<Dr_Willis> compdoc:  not seen any news on it..
<gccster> guys i have ubuntu 12.04 on intel i5 laptop hibernate/suspend not working what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> compdoc:  been show for 4 days here
<Dr_Willis> slow
<compdoc> sounds the same for me
<angel282> ActionParsnip: so which admin panel can be used instead of webmin?
<Dr_Willis> !ebox | angel282  said this earlier
<ubottu> angel282  said this earlier: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Dr_Willis> 'best' is to learn to use ssh. ;P
<Volkan-K> ubuntu is debian based
<Volkan-K> and is not stable
<Volkan-K> here is the proof: http://digitaloffense.net/tools/debian-openssl/
<iceroot> Volkan-K: you have a support question?
<Volkan-K> iceroot: fuck you!
<iceroot> Volkan-K: cu :)
<Dr_Willis> pointless comments are pointless.
<sirriffsalot> Hey! Is there any database for ubuntu users on getting the right nvidia drivers installed?
<chabicobi> my USB 3G CDMA not working in edubuntu 12.04 who  can help me?
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: the hardware drivers tool should offer the most compatible version for you
<Dr_Willis> sirriffsalot:  i thought nvidia-current sort of scanned and installed what it thought was needed.
<sirriffsalot> I've had some uncomfortable experience in 11.10 doing that though...
<enbez> Does anyone know of a free server that allows you to run programs on it?
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: your card may not actually have good support
<sirriffsalot> I couldn't login after installing an nvidia driver...
<ikonia> enbez: please don't ask in here - this is ubuntu support
<Dr_Willis> sirriffsalot:  detailas as to what happens exactly is more helpfull
<enbez> ok, sorry. Do you know a channel where i can ask?
<ActionParsnip> angel282: I suggest you learn to manage the system with CLI, your skills will be transferrable to other distros and the system will be more secure.
<votproductions> Wait what?
<sirriffsalot> Well, it was a dream studio distribution, so could have been that. Now I'm on a straight Ubuntu 12.04
<sirriffsalot> How do I check what nvidia cards I have?
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: sudo lshw -C display
<amaurea> Hi! My repositories contain the package libportaudio2, but not a corresponding -dev package. Isn't there usually a -dev version for every package?
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: what should I be looking for??
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: the product line(s)
<Dr_Willis> says 'vga'  on a line sirriffsalot
<chabicobi> La nouvelle version de ubuntu ma clé  internet n'est pas détecté aidez moi
<sirriffsalot> Oddly enough I have two *display lines... haha
<sirriffsalot> product: G98 [GeForce G 100] and product: G98 [GeForce G 100]
<sirriffsalot> How do I check which one is being used? Haha
<Thiagovfar> On Ubuntu, ~/bin is automatically added to the PATH variable. Question is: Where is that? I've looked into .bashrc, /etc/bash.bashrc, /etc/profile. Couldn't find it.
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: nvidia-settings has a button to identify displays
<Muelli> !fr | chabicobi
<ubottu> chabicobi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> Thiagovfar: /etc/environment  maybe..
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: alright, installing that
<sirriffsalot> By the way, is there some software/command that removes repositories that I no longer use?
<sirriffsalot> That has no software installed requiring them
<Thiagovfar> ActionParsnip: Nope.
<magic_al> i have a picture on the top of my website. this picture is supposed to change depending on the content. more in detail the content is organized within a hierarchical menu. the top level of this menu consists of 6 links. for every of those 6 links i have a certain picture. how can i get the highest link parent of a content-typ in order to fit the picture according to that?
<sirriffsalot> Hmm "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver."
<Thiagovfar> ActionParsnip: What bugs me is that it seems to be default behaviour for ubuntu, yet I can't find it.
<mneptok> Thiagovfar: ~/.profile ?
<chabicobi> Mon USB 3G 1x CDMA ne marche pas avec Ubuntu 12.04
<mneptok> chabicobi: Angaloseulement en cette canale, SVP
<mneptok> chabicobi: "Anglais seulement"
<sirriffsalot> "Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<sirriffsalot> How do I restart the X server?
<Dr_Willis> $ grep PATH .*
<Dr_Willis> shows it in .profile   ;)
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: ALT+PrntScrn+K
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: Thanks:) Hang on
<monohedron> hi I install 12.04 lts 64bit plus gnome. in gnome classic every window I open ends up partially hidden by the upper panel. can someone let me now how to prevent that?
<Thiagovfar> mneptok: yep, found it on ~/.profile
 * Dr_Willis cant imagine why that default behaivor would be annoying.
<angel282> ActionParsnip: Zentyal is seems hard to install any alternative admin panel which more easy to install?
<chabicobi> my internet key  USB 3G 1x CDMA not working in  Ubuntu 12.04
<sirriffsalot> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<Muelli> chabicobi: how do you know it's not working?
<Thiagovfar> Dr_Willis: It's not annoying. I just want to copy it over on Gentoo =)
<mneptok> Thiagovfar: .profile is not shell specific. so if you switch to zsh or tcsh, /bin will stll be in the $PATH
<chabicobi> I think it is not detect
<Thiagovfar> mneptok: good to know
<Dr_Willis> sirriffsalot:  the x gui to nvidia is 'nvidia-settings'
<ActionParsnip> angel282: what do you need the admin panel to achieve?
<sirriffsalot> Dr_Willis: Yes, I get it open, but tells me  "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. "
<mneptok> chabicobi: pastebin the outout of "sudo lsusb -vv"
<angel282> ActionParsnip: to manage the domains (adding new domains to the server), ftp accounts and bandwidth control
<Dr_Willis> sirriffsalot:  so... you are not using the nvidia drivers.
<sirriffsalot> Dr_Willis:  "Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig      then
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: I did
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-xconfig is a cli tool to tweak the xorg.conf
<sirriffsalot> Then it tells me there is no such command
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely needed to run nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_Willis> $ which nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_Willis> /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia-xconfig
<ubottu> File nvidia-xconfig found in nvidia-173, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-96, nvidia-96-updates, nvidia-current, nvidia-current-updates
<ActionParsnip> !info cpanel
<ubottu> Package cpanel does not exist in precise
<sirriffsalot> No such file or directory... lol
<Dr_Willis> its part of the nvidia drivers.. how did you install your nvidia drivers  sirriffsalot ?
<sirriffsalot> In my system settings details it says I have this driver: Gallium 0.4 on NV98
<sirriffsalot> Dr_Willis: Well, I haven't... as I asked in the beginning, I wondered if there is a sound database webpage for getting the right driver installed
<sirriffsalot> But I suppose this is an even more effective database!
<Dr_Willis> Driver: GeForce GT 530/PCIe/SSE2
<sirriffsalot> Dr_Willis: ?
<D[4]ni> also, is there a way to change the order of the window buttons in the maximized state?
<Dr_Willis> all i did on this box was 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' and then rebooted
<ActionParsnip> angel282: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_hosting_control_panels
<sirriffsalot> Dr_Willis: Hmm, well I guess I'll try that:) Brb
<D[4]ni> i don't like close-minimize-maximize, i'd rather have close-maximize-minimize
<Dr_Willis> sirriffsalot:  thats all ive ever needed to do for like all 10 of my nvidia machines.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> D[4]ni:  at one time Ubuntu-tweak let you reorder them
<ActionParsnip> D[4]ni: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<D[4]ni> i'm on precise
<chabicobi> and me i am in edubuntu precise
<ActionParsnip> D[4]ni: do you still want them on the left?
<chabicobi> sorry help me
<Dr_Willis> chabicobi:  and the problem is
<D[4]ni> i know it's possible for the normal state with gconf-editor, but there doesn't seem to be a setting for the maximized state
<D[4]ni> for maximized windows, they should be on the left, yes
<Dr_Willis> the title/controls get hidden when maxamized. so it would be settings in the panel thing i belive. cant say ive ever noticed them getting reordered. let me see if ubuntu-tweak does it
<Muelli> !details | chabicobi
<ubottu> chabicobi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> D[4]ni: i guess its a global menu thing, the maximized apps controls go into that
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Ubuntu-tweak no longer has to settings to reorder the buttons. just left or right.
<Dr_Willis> i used to do Min Max <big space> Close    all the time
<chabicobi> Thank you i want to install my key USB 3G CDMA in ubuntu 120.4 , the not dectecting that
<D[4]ni> and where do i find the settings for that?
<monohedron> on 12.04 lts 64bit plus gnome. in gnome classic sessions every window I open ends up partially hidden by the upper panel. can someone let me now how to prevent that?
<Dr_Willis> D[4]ni:  from whative googled. you cant reorder them in the top panel. but you can in the window title
<notze> no i changed the server
<notze> all the time
<notze> the same shit
<notze> hon-qpid_0.12-2_all.deb  Unable to connect to archive.ubuntu.com:http:
<FloodBot1> notze: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<notze> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-webob/python-webob_1.1.1-1_all.deb  Unable to connect to archive.ubuntu.com:http:
<notze> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/socat/socat_1.7.1.3-1.2_amd64.deb  Unable to connect to archive.ubuntu.com:http:
<ikonia> notze: can you please a.) tone down the language b.) not flood the channel
<D[4]ni> Dr_Willis, i already changed it in the titlebar
<notze> thanx for info the bot told me already
<iceroot> notze: öh
<Dr_Willis> D[4]ni:  I did see some indicator-applet mentioned that  did the same feature. it may have been more changeable. check the webupd8 postings - it was either this week or last week i saw it mentioned
<notze> i i never had this problem with debian
<iceroot> notze: why is the error archive.ubuntu.com:http
<iceroot> notze: and not http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/window-buttons-extension-available-for.html
<iceroot> notze: please paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<iceroot> !paste | notze
<ubottu> notze: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<notze> ok ;D
<ActionParsnip> notze: try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/997438/
<sa7elak> Hello, how to move an application window to another workspace ??? and how to switch between work spaces using keyboard ??
<iceroot> sa7elak: ctrl + alt + left/right cursor-key to switch (if i am correct)
<ActionParsnip> sa7elak: ctrl+alt+left / right cursor to switch workspace
<Dr_Willis> sa7elak:  in unity on 12.04 press and hold the SUPER(windows) key and it shows a shortcut guide
<ActionParsnip> sa7elak: you can right click the window decorator and send it to a workspace that way
<Dr_Willis> it says shift-alt-ctrl-arrows to move to otehr work spaces
<chabicobi> #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_Willis> The Super Key is SUper!
<iceroot> notze: i bet you just messed up your /etc/apt/sources.list :) so its your fault and not the fault of ubuntu and the complete flame from you was not needed :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: thanks for asking :)
<stars69> hi, what is the cmd to format drive under ssh screen?
<sa7elak> Thanks for you all
<Ashkot> Hello everybody  ^_^
<ActionParsnip> stars69: mk2fs   you will format the partition too, not the drive
<michaelvd> Yello, is it possible to find a bluetooth server for multiple communication(voice/soud)?
<ActionParsnip> stars69: the partition will need to be unmounted to be formatted
<stars69> ActionParsnip, thanks
<paopao> I installed nvidia on opensuse, then I realized that ubuntu is really easy to use, and it's so convenient
<compdoc> ubuntu is nice
<gccster> guys why every time i boot my laptop and login ubuntu the wireless adapter is disabled and i have to press the keyboard enable button?
<airbender> so nice
<ActionParsnip> paopao: some distros come with the driver pre-added :)
<ActionParsnip> gccster: if you login and run:  sudo rfkill unblock all     does it unlock it?
<maddinw> Hello everyone.
<sirriffsalot> Dr_Willis: Still no change with the nvidia-settings installed..
<maddinw> I was redirected from another channel to here  and I hope that you could help me with a question I have.
<gccster> ActionParsnip, should i restart and check out?
<paopao> ActionParsnip, you are right
<sirriffsalot> Dr_Willis: When I run it now it still tells me "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver."
<gccster> ActionParsnip, i dont know if i am clear the wireless adapter is disabled and it needs a keyboard button to get enabled every time i reboot
<ActionParsnip> gccster: if the command works, we can make it happen automagically
<Ashkot> what is the main differences between the ubuntu and kubuntu?
<gccster> ActionParsnip, ok let me try then
<maddinw> But if you are busy right now thats ok I guess.
<ActionParsnip> Ashkot: default desktop, window manager and default apps. The rest is the same
<Hotwired> wtf is meeboo and why is my ubuntu live disk showing me meeboo ads in the corner of my screen :S
<L3top> sirriffsalot: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<rufensis> maddinw what is your question?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like somthign the browser is doing Hotwired
<luser> hi all. what's the difference in "lspci -k" output between "Kernel driver in use" and "Kernel modules"? i have different output between two different installations...
<sirriffsalot> L3top: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce G 100] [10de:06e6] (rev a1)  and 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200] [10de:084b] (rev a2)
<luser> these are both output: http://pastebin.com/LhrXyvgC
<luser> in the second case "Kernel modules" is missing although i can see the module with lsmod
<sirriffsalot> L3top: I get those two lines as output..
<dontknow> chrome stable 64 bit doesn't have internal flash player?
<Hotwired> Dr_Willis: evil!
<maddinw> rufensis: I have a few questions about ssh-tunneling and ssh agents.
<L3top> sirriffsalot: are you trying to use both your onboard and the card?
<sirriffsalot> L3top: No idea... not intentionally at least:S
<dontknow> i can't see internal flash player in plugins tab
<gccster> ActionParsnip, well it is not working
<maddinw> I have access to the tunneling service at ssh.silenceisdefeat.com and I can build a tunnel.
<L3top> sirriffsalot: disable the onboard in bios
<sirriffsalot> Onboard...
<Ashkot> i think i am in love with kde
<sirriffsalot> Will that be the G 100 one?
<maddinw> I use the command ssh -D 8000 -Nf sd
<L3top> no
<maddinw> With sd being the host defined in ~/.ssh/confid
<maddinw> *config
<L3top> wait
<ActionParsnip> gccster: so the command is no good :(
<L3top> perhaps
<sirriffsalot> L3top: so the (rev 2) GeForce 8200?
<maddinw> I can open it, but I would like to have it at startup so I dont need to open it up myself all the time.+
<Ashkot> ActionParsnip : thank you :)
<maddinw> So I edited my /etc/rc.local file and inserted the command in there.
<L3top> sirriffsalot: I would expect that that is your onboard.  however in the bios it will likely identify as "onboard"
<ActionParsnip> Ashkot: np man :)
<sirriffsalot> L3top: I'll have a look, thanks for suggesting! Brb
<maddinw> But the tunnel is not available after startup. I have activated public key authentification, but that does not make a difference I guess.
<L3top> sirriffsalot: is this an asus m3n78 bpard by chance?
<ActionParsnip> gccster: does the system have a make and model?
<L3top> s/bpard/board/
<luser> excuse me, anyone knows what's the difference in "lspci -k" output between "Kernel driver in use" and "Kernel modules"?
<gccster> ActionParsnip, you mean my laptops firm?
<Dr_Willis> in use mean loaded.. vs ones that could be loaded.
<ActionParsnip> gccster: the full model please
 * Dr_Willis guesses
<gccster> ActionParsnip, its a local company its an i5 intel 4gb ram nothing special
<maddinw> Any idea?
<ActionParsnip> luser: possibly the ones in use are being used now, but some may be loaded but doing nothing
<ActionParsnip> gccster: so its not a dell or acer etc?
<Dr_Willis> some devices could use differnt modules. I know of several network cards that have differnt drivers that COULD be used for them
 * L3top guesses Dr_Willis's guess is right
<ActionParsnip> gccster: run:  sudo dmidecode -t 1    can you pastebin the output please
<gccster> ActionParsnip, nop i think it must be a interface command that im measing like auto wan0 etc
<luser> ActionParsnip: these era two lspci output of two different installations (dual boot): http://pastebin.com/LhrXyvgC
<rufensis> maddinw: i've never tried loading an ssh login at bootup.
<luser> ActionParsnip: the strange thing is that in both installation lsmod shows the pata_marvell module
<Erealz> hey guys i have a question im running ubuntu 12.04 64bit lts. i haveing a problem when trying to visit a website that was working fine a some time ago.  also i cant reach my shellaccount? but if i connect to my vpn then and retry the page loadsup? and the shell account login come up? what could be causeing this?
<gccster> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/5N1LtwWC
<maddinw> I think it is possible - Im okay with entering the password to allow access to my private keys - but I heard that Linux is flexible so I though this might not pose much of a problem.
<mosno> i found something that fixes my gnome-panel notification area problem until i logout again: if i open appearance properties and pick another GTK+ theme, it fixes my notification area. it remains fixed even if i switch back to the orginal theme (Ambiance)
<Dr_Willis> you can set up ssh keys where you just do a 'ssh host' and it auto starts up with no passwords needed. thats easy enough
<Onixs> i just installed 12.04 on my powerbook!
<Dwezzel> Does someone knows why updates are so slow today ?  From Canada... ???   Or maybe it's only me....
<maddinw> Dr_Willis: Could you explain that a but further please?
<Dr_Willis> Dwezzel:  been slow for 4+ days
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | maddinw
<ubottu> maddinw: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dwezzel> Thx Dr_Willis
<sirriffsalot> L3top: Hi... I went into the bios (I'm on a acer aspire machine) and I can't find any options to disable the graphics cards....... this is getting annoying lol
<ActionParsnip> gccster: ok, if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    what driver is the wifi using?
<Prsm> Hello, How do you portforward on Ubuntu without router access?
<Dr_Willis> maddinw:  you generate the keys copy the pub to the server. and    ssh foo, i get a prompt no need to enter  a pass
 * Erealz i need help trobleshooting a problem ,im running ubuntu 12.04 64bit lts. i haveing a problem when trying to visit a website that was working fine a some time ago.  also i cant reach my shellaccount? but if i connect to my vpn then and retry the page loadsup? and the shell account login come up? what could be causeing this?
<Dwezzel> Dr_Willis: Nobody knows when it will be fixed ??
<Dr_Willis> Dwezzel:  no idea
<ActionParsnip> Prsm: if you are using a router you need to set it up there
<Dwezzel> Thx anyway Dr_Willis
<maddinw> Dr_Willis: why should I use PuTTy on a system that has SSH  build into it? I have the public key on the host, but this does still require me to open the tunnel after startup.
<gccster> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/ZJfFH2tQ
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: disable what graphics? in favor of what?
<L3top> sirriffsalot: let me look at something
<Dr_Willis> maddinw:  you dont need to use putty client on linux, unless you like its features.
<maddinw> And I use dynamic forwarding...local forwarding does not really work.
<ActionParsnip> gccster: ok, reboot then run:   sudo modprobe -r ath9k ; sleep 2; sudo modprobe ath9k
<Dr_Willis> maddinw:  you can use  the command line to set up tunnels and so forth
<ActionParsnip> gccster: does it then work?
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: L3top suggested I do that, since I have two graphic cards showing up when I want to know of their usage
<gccster> ActionParsnip, ok give me a moment
<maddinw> Dr_Willis: I know. I do that, but I can't open them at startup.
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: the 2 you pasted were the exact same model.
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: uhm... no? Different numbers and on different lines, how can they be the same?!-.-
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: i know of no OEM that will embed 2 discrete nVidia GPUs into a system.
<Dr_Willis> maddinw:  you can make shell scripts start at login.
<Erealz> ok
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: OEM?
<L3top> I dont think so.
<L3top>  03:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce G 100] [10de:06e6] (rev a1)  and 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200] [10de:084b] (rev a2)
<Dr_Willis>  stuff in .config/autostart starts at login. if set up right
<L3top> they have different pci-ids
<maddinw> Dr_Willis: I already edited my /etc/init.d/rc.local and inserted "ssh -D 8000 user@host"
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: 07:56 < sirriffsalot> product: G98 [GeForce G 100] and product: G98 [GeForce G 100]
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: ah yea, copied wrong on that one:P
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: what L3top just linked is correct..
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: this is a laptop?
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: nope, just a shitty PC
<Erealz> umm how about this command would i issue to find out why a certain  page is load and or haveing trouble connecting to it services like a shellaccount?
<L3top> looks like a nettop
<Dr_Willis> maddinw:  stuff in rc.local get ran by root.. so you need to set up the keys in  the root users dir i imagine.
<sirriffsalot> L3top: It's an acer aspire x3200...
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: do you have a PCI(-E) graphics card in it?
<L3top> I am not sure what benefit the addin card is.
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: how do I check?
<L3top> I was loking them up.
<Dr_Willis> maddinw:  useing su -c  in rc.local lets the command get ran by a user and use the users stuff.
<Erealz> umm how about this?what  command would i issue to find out why a certain  page isn't loading and or having trouble connecting to it services like a shellaccount?
<luser> ActionParsnip: excuse me, don't you think these output are "strange"? http://pastebin.com/VVTazGHN vs http://pastebin.com/7CD3YzBV
<sivam> hi i want to install sun-jdk6 or sun-jdk7
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: does the monitor cable plug into the motherboard, as well as an expansion slot? a choice?
<sivam> hi i want to install sun-jdk6 or sun-jdk7
<maddinw> Dr_Willis: This sounds plausible...I will try it out
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: uhm, the monitor cable is plugged into the "top"
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: there is only one place to plug in a monitor?
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: no, two
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: trying to find a picture for you to see the rear
<Erealz> umm how about this?what  command would i issue to find out why a certain  page isn't loading and or having trouble connecting to it services like a shellaccount?
<maddinw> Thank you very much so far...see you after my reboot.
<knutremi> Hi. I'm having trouble with gedit and FTP. Some of the files I save go empty at random. I asked yesterday but no one had an answer.
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: look at the rearward port. is it an expansion slot?
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: http://www.google.no/imgres?q=acer+aspir+x3200&um=1&hl=no&safe=off&client=opera&sa=N&rls=en&channel=suggest&tbm=isch&tbnid=vo1hpHAKoo4MrM:&imgrefurl=http://www.saverstore.com/product/20029938/Acer-Aspire-X3200-Athlon-64-X2-5000-26GHz-3GB-RAM-320GB-DVDRW-LAN-Vista-Home-GeForce&docid=kZYs605ci8V55M&imgurl=http://images2.icecat.biz/img/gallery/2059992_6279.jpg&w=1024&h=1206&ei=PAO5T5miB4PYtA
<sirriffsalot> Lol
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: expansion slot? How do I tell?:$
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: in that picture I'm connected to the top one
<ActionParsnip> luser: is the module 'ahci' loaded in the system with the smaller output? I imagine the one with more text is the 'ok'one....
 * Erealz what  command would i issue to find out why a certain  page isn't loading and or having trouble connecting to it services like a shellaccount?
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: that "top one" is an expansion card.
<sirriffsalot> mneptok:  yea, I figured... What about that?
<knutremi> Please, at least tell me where to ask my question, if you haven't got any answers.
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: that's probably the GeForce 8200.
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: Ok?
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: what's the point?:D
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: want me to take it out?
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: the mobo probably has the G100 embedded
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: I've done it before
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: I suppose the GeForce 8200 is better...
<luser> ActionParsnip: yes, the more output is the ok one and yes, it is ahci module is shown by lsmod also in the "broken" one
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: what is it you are trying to do exactly?
 * Erealz what  command would i issue to find out why a certain  page isn't loading and or having trouble connecting to it services like a shellaccount?
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: anyway where are we going with all of this?
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: you're the one asking for help. you tell me.
<knutremi> T_T
<Sidewinder> knutremi, What do you mean by "go empty at random?"
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: I just want the right nvidia driver installed..:) Haha
<luser> ActionParsnip: i don't understand why lspci doesn't show the "Kernel modules" line...
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/   tried that
<Erealz> it just me
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: right now nvidia-settings tells me I have none installed..
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: there is no "right" nVidia driver. nVidia issues a single, monolithic binary blob driver for Linux that supports the devices they choose.
<knutremi> Sidewinder: I save the files directly to FTP. Then for inexplicable reasons, some of them go empty in the meantime.
<luser> ActionParsnip: any idea?
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: well I at least want some nvidia driver installed so my graphics won't be complete crap:)
<Erealz> god damn
<ActionParsnip> luser: maybe it needs the 2.6.35 (or later) to work
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: why do you need the proprietary driver from nVidia? what does the "nouveau" driver in the kernel lack that you need?
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: possibly a bad DNS
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: trying to run a game in wine, and I've spent 12 hours trying to configure the graphics right in wine and the game itself so it'll be viewable at least...
<sa7elak> how to copy a directory with its content to another place from terminal ?
<luser> ActionParsnip: well, i hope it's not the reason... the 2.6.32 has the ability to load that module in menuconfig...
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: it runs at 12-18 fps.... has to be driver missing
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: and as it turns out there isn't one installed:P Explains a lot
<luser> ActionParsnip: is there anything else i can test?
<knutremi> Sidewinder: I have no idea if it happens as they're being saved, or something happens in the background without my intervention.
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: if you want my honest opinion, if you want to run games, just install Windows. WINE is not a solution.
<Sidewinder> knutremi, I'm very sorry but I just don't understand your question.
<ActionParsnip> luser: what distro/versions are the boots
<iceroot> sa7elak: cp -r /path/to/dir /path/to/target
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: that isn't an option right now, and many people run it absolutely fine. Would you mind telling me how to get a nvidia driver installed and just see how it goes? If you're right after that then there we go
<GeneralEater> Hi.
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: there is no driver missing. you are using the 2D-only "nouveau" open source nVidia driver that is built-in to the Linux kernel.
<L3top> sirriffsalot: can you please tell me the output of apt-cache policy nvidia-current | grep Installed
<maddinw> Hello again.
<sirriffsalot> L3top: hmm Installed: (none)
<maddinw> Unfortunately my attempt did not work quite well...
<knutremi> I need to figure out if gedit has problems saving to FTP or if it will remove file contents without my knowledge.
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: Well, 2D explains a lot then! it's a 3D game:P
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: be aware, there are TONS of people here every week that complain about how the proprietary nVidia driver has broken their system.
<L3top> sirriffsalot: if I were you, I would sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: I'm one of them..:)
<GeneralEater> Is it possible to do a sort of "Factory Reset", where all my personal files are wiped from the hard drive, but the OS stays?
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: and you want to install it anyway>
<mneptok> !?
<sirriffsalot> L3top: trying that then, finger crossed:)
<sirriffsalot> sirriffsalot: I can just remove it again if it fails?:P
<L3top> mneptok: there is a problem with 295.40 imo. The nvidia-current-updates package seems much happier.
<knutremi> Because my hard work is being irreversably deleted when I'm editing files stored on FTP through gedit.
<maddinw> Dr_Willis: I have added the line: udo su maddinw -c ssh -D 8000 -fN maddinw@ssh.silenceisdefeat.com
<mneptok> L3top: i;m not talking about just recent events. i'm talking about what i have seen on this channel in the past 6 years.
<maddinw> sudo su maddinw -c ssh -D 8000 -fN maddinw@ssh.silenceisdefeat.com
<gccster> ActionParsnip, i tried it nothing happened every time i boot i have to click Enable Wireless on gnome to start the wireless adapter
<sirriffsalot> L3top: nvidia-current-updates nvidia-settings-updates these two packages were going to be installed as a result... sound right?
<luser> ActionParsnip: the wotking one is ubuntu 10.10 and the "broken" one is debian squeeze
<luser> i'm also asking in the debian community...
<ardian> Hi I have the classic gnome menu how can I add the minimize max and close button to the upper panel ?
<ardian> like in os x ?
<L3top> nvidia has had the best proprietary support historically imo. If you just don't like closed source, I can respect that... but, we use nvidia extensively and I only dislike this set of drivers
<L3top> yes sirriffsalot
<flowerpot> GeneralEater, it's usually not that easy.  Something might have come with your version of ubuntu (I don't know though), but one method would be to just run a tool from a livecd to clean the drive, then re-install Ubuntu.
<mneptok> L3top: you have opinion. i have 6 years of logs. :)
<maddinw> Does anyone know what I am doing wrong?
<sirriffsalot> L3top: praying for some luck...:D
<sirriffsalot> L3top: alright, shall I just reboot now when it's finished installing?
<GeneralEater> flowerpot, Okay, I'll do that then.
<Erealz> ActionParsnip i thought of that and changed the dns to google dns on my router to no avail? it weird becouse if i connect to my vpn the page loads up and i can get to my shell account login why else might it be
<flowerpot> maddinw, what are you trying to do?
<maddinw> flowerpot: I am trying to get my SSH-Tunnel working at startup
<L3top> mneptok: Again... I am sure you have ati problems, and intel problems... we use compositing and accelleration for h264 in our project, and nvidia has always worked just dandy... we auto detect and install... and it all works great, except this latest slew... your "opinion" is noted
<L3top> yes sirriffsalot
<sirriffsalot> L3top: haha:) cheers. rebooting then. *prays incessantly*
<maddinw> flowerpot: so I edited /etc/init.d/rc.local
<flowerpot> maddinw, what's up with the first "udo su" in your line?
<flowerpot> maddinw, could you upload your rc.local and share it if it doesn't contain any sensitive information?
<maddinw> flowerpot: bash didnt catch that anymore...it does not. I can upload it to pastebin.
<wolfcore> maddinw: you don't need _both_ sudo and su, only sudo
<sirriffsalot> L3top: Now my system details says I have "GeForce G100/PCIe/SSE2 " as a driver:D
<c0deMaster> anybody running openvpn ?  i'm the internet speed is extremely slow
<maddinw> Alright...I will upload it anyway now.
<ardian> Get Unity-Like Window Buttons On The Top any help about this
<L3top> Check performance sirriffsalot.
<sirriffsalot> L3top: in what way?
<L3top> however you did before :P
<sirriffsalot> L3top: logging in to the game:P
<L3top> sirriffsalot: as a side benefit... you can likely use multiple monitors, and enable twinview in the nvidia config gui.
<Orpheon> I'm having big problems with wine and opengl
<maddinw> flowerpot: http://pastebin.com/7r0TbwHM
<Orpheon> it's complaining that it can't find opengl
<sirriffsalot> L3top: don't have enough space for that
<sirriffsalot> Hmmmm
<sirriffsalot> L3top: Hang on
<Orpheon> I tried completely reinstalling the nvidia drivers, wine, mesa, and everything opengl-related I could find
<sirriffsalot> L3top: FPS went from 12-18 to -25-30!!
<sirriffsalot> L3top: you're my hero
<Orpheon> I even tried copying 32 bit opengl libraries and stuck them in /usr/lib, /usr/lib32, /usr/local/lib
<sirriffsalot> L3top: now my ego kicks in... how do I check which nvidia driver is installed? GeForce G100/PCIe/SSE2  I suppose is the name?:p
<L3top> apt-cache policy nvidia-current-updates  will tell you specifics.
<sirriffsalot> L3top: just out of wanting to learn, where do you learn all this stuff from? I'd like to be able to handle this myself in the future, haha:)
<maddinw> sirriffsalot: experience and commitment.
<maddinw> flowerpot: and idea what I should try out?
<sirriffsalot> maddinw: I have the latter and starting to get former
<Orpheon> any wine experience?
<sirriffsalot> L3top: But is there some webpage where they cover this very specifically? Ubuntupage of some kind?
<Orpheon> or driver installation?
<sirriffsalot> Orpheon: a little:)
<sirriffsalot> Orpheon: a lot!
<MestreLion> Guys, I'm having a weird bug in Software Center: "Turn On Recommendations" is not working: I sign in, it shows "submitting inventory", but nothing happens. No recommendations, and if I exit and open again, it shows the same Turn On"  button again. Any clues?
<Orpheon> great!
<Orpheon> can you please help me with this?
<L3top> I do all of the graphics autodetection and configuration for a project that has a media player... I made the mistake of poking around in the source code trying to make more available, and now it's just sort of what I do. We went from only using nvidia, to just about everything out there. To summerize... just dig into some code somewhere.
<sirriffsalot> L3top: Uhm, that command says among other things "295.49-0ubuntu0.1 "
<L3top> correct... that is the driver you are using... 295.49.
<sirriffsalot> L3top: I have no experience in "digging" in codes nor desire to try, I'd smash my computer by the end of a week
<sirriffsalot> L3top: but... what does that mean? Is it "the latest"? The most stable??
<flowerpot> maddinw, I don't know if the sudo command will work, but I suggest you put this in your ~/.bashrc or ~.bash_profile files instead
<MestreLion> (i've tried to delete all settings and configs (and keys) of Software Center, but no matter which account I sign in, Recommendations does not work. Any troubleshooting clues?
<Orpheon> I execute a windows exe that has always worked for me these past 2 years
<Orpheon> http://pastebin.com/RHEqt9xD
<Orpheon> especially these lines
<Orpheon> err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly (using GL renderer "GeForce GTX 460 SE/PCIe/SSE2", version "1.4 (2.1.2 NVIDIA 295.49)").
<maddinw> flowerpot: alright...I will reboot, try it out and give you feedback. Thank you so far.
<Orpheon> err:d3d_caps:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat.
<Orpheon> err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to get a gl context for default adapter
<Orpheon> Direct3D8 is not available without OpenGL.
<FloodBot1> Orpheon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flowerpot> you can remove the sudo su maddinw -c part
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. when reencoding a video. Ive noticed the thumbnail  frame changes. Anyone noticed a tool that would let me select what frame is used for the initial/thumbnail  frame? Be nice to have the grandkids face on the videos that star them. ;)
<basso> exit
<basso> so hardcore
<maddinw> Dr_Willis pointed out that rc.local runs with root permissions and thus will not know the public key I have put on the host.
<Dr_Willis> MestreLion:  i find the software recommendations to be rahter... pointless..
<L3top> what version is there is up to the cononical folks. I believe right now the most current is in the 302 range, but I don't test each one for stability... using 295.40 as buntu's stable version was a mistake imo... but what do I know... If you want to experiment you can check out xorg edgers PPA, they have bleeding edge debian packages.
<Etale> I have a question: I'm getting a new laptop tomorrow, and I want to install Linux on it. At first I was thinking of Gentoo, because it's the most customizable. But I understand that to install anything on it (even firefox) takes forever. What would you recommend? Ultimately, I want something that is like Ubuntu but isn't as heavy. Should I go with a low-fat version of Ubuntu, or perhaps with
<Etale> Debian?
<L3top> sirriffsalot: ^
<mneptok> L3top: like i said, it is opinion based on a very deep experience with Ubuntu users.
<Etale> I'm a noob at this point, but I have no problem learning as much as is needed. It will be fun for me.
<Dr_Willis> maddinw:  personally id set up a script that does it all then run that script from rc.local - BUT ifyou are using encrypted homes that may be another issue i just thought of.
<iceroot> Etale: lubuntu
<iceroot> Etale: if you want a light system based on ubuntu
<maddinw> Dr_Willis: I do have /home encrypted.
<sirriffsalot> L3top: I think I'll leave well enough alone for now, lol:D
<sirriffsalot> L3top: thanks a million for your help!
<L3top> mneptok: and mine is based on making all of these work without any user interaction at all... on any hardware with any display.
<L3top> np sirriffsalot.
<Dr_Willis> maddinw:  then even at boot up the key files wont be getting read i belive...
<sirriffsalot> mneptok: you too, thanks for your time!
<sirriffsalot> And everyone else:)
<Orpheon> @L3top: I tried xorg edgers. I couldn't even configure the nvidia server settings, my entire screen was distorted, so I went back to nvidia-current
<MestreLion> Dr_Willis: true, but a buggy Software CEnter that does not stick settings makes me a little worried about using it to buy software, for example
<Dr_Willis> maddinw:  i never encrypt home. ;()
<ActionParsnip> Etale: lubuntu is light, or install minimal then install fluxbox
<mneptok> Orpheon: boot to a previous kernel and see if your nVidia drivers work there.
<Orpheon> uhh
<flowerpot> maddinw, if you put the script in your ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile it won't start the tunnel until you log in...  if you're cool with root or whatever process init runs as owning the tunnel, then just remove the sudo su stuff and try again.  Also, FYI, sudo su isn't necessary; sudo can run commands as another user.
<Orpheon> how do I boot to a previous kernel
<Orpheon> ?
<Dr_Willis> MestreLion:  i dont plan on ever buying anything via software center.. actually i rarelyuse software center
<Orpheon> I have a few backups
<Orpheon> of these last months /usr and /home
<Orpheon> if that helps
<zykotick9> Orpheon: hold SHIFT after BIOS to get grub menu
<mneptok> Orpheon: <esc> early in the boot to get a boot menu
<ActionParsnip> Orpheon: hold shift at boot then select the old kernel
<Etale> iceroot, ActionParsnip, I see that on the wiki page of lubuntu it says: "low-RAM environment for netbooks, mobile devices and older PCs". My laptop is going to be a 8GB monster. Is it still a good option?
<cristian_c> Hi
<Orpheon> ok
<L3top> again Orpheon that is bleeding edge stuff... whether or not that days release is stable on whatever specific card you have is a bit of a coin toss... I was not trying to recommend it for anything other than experiment.
<MestreLion> good for you Dr_Willis.... But I still would like mine to work bug-free. Does anyone have any experience in Software CEnter settings and troubleshooting?
<cristian_c> How can I enable pinch gesture on my touchpad with ubuntu?
<iceroot> Etale: yes
<Etale> I just don't want all the junk in Ubuntu that I will never use.
<Etale> What would you say about Debian?
<Dr_Willis> MestreLion: its also possible the slowdown/issues with the ubuntu servers are causing the problem.
<maddinw> flowerpot: I will try it now without the sudo su stuff.
<Etale> How close is the Debian experience from Ubuntu?
<flowerpot> Etale, such as?  You may find that slightly more junk is preferable to slightly less junk on a desktop.
<cristian_c> How can I use this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11300/how-do-i-test-multi-gesture-capabilities-of-a-touchpad for enabling pinch?
<Dr_Willis> Etale:  depends on what desktopps you install. ;)
<Etale> OXFCE
<Etale> Sorry...
<Etale> I meant I want XFCE with compiz.
<zykotick9> Etale: while ubuntu and debian are technically very similar, the two projects have very different goals - and are thus "very different", though technically similar ;)
<flowerpot> IMO Ubuntu tends to "just work" and Debian requires a little more effort.
<Dr_Willis> why would you want xfce with compiz? xfce has its own window manager. ;0
<Sidewinder> MestreLion, You might prefer Synaptic instead of Software Center; it's (Synaptic) in the repos.
<Etale> zykotick9, I want an environment that is customizable, but also has the option of being easy to work with if I have to get something done fast.
<MestreLion> Dr_Willis: maybe, but I think it's unlikely... I've tried yesterday and today, in very differnt hours
<Dr_Willis> MestreLion:  the servers have been problematic for 3+ days now
<Etale> Dr_Willis, because I really like compiz, and XFCE is the lightest window manager I could find. For example compiz doesn't work on fluxbox.
<MestreLion> ... and it worked in a live session I've used yesterday
<Dr_Willis> Etale:  xfce is a desktop that uses the xfwm window manager.
<Dr_Willis> Etale:  fluxbox and compiz are both window managers...
<Dr_Willis> Etale:  you can set up a compiz session to run whatever other extra programs you want and build your own desktop.
<Etale> BTW, I hear that Gentoo has the best package repository. Is it possible to use those packages in Debian/Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Etale:  'best' is vague and debateable.
<Dr_Willis> Etale:  they use a sourced based system. so its more up to date. but can still have problems. and no they are not  compatable with ubuntu
<flowerpot> Etale, it's best not to mix packages between distros.  There are small differences that can muck up the results (e.g. different paths).
<zykotick9> Etale: and gentoo doesn't typically use "packages", it's a source based distro
<ActionParsnip> Etale: ubuntu minimal + fluxbox + slim comes in at about 1.2Gb  then you'll need a network manager app like wicd if you want to use wifi easily
<Etale> Dr_Willis, I don't really understand. If I want compiz to work, and I want it to be as lightweight as possible, then what would you suggest?
<Etale> flowerpot, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Etale:  compiz and lightweight are two very opposite things. :)
<MestreLion> Sidewinder:  i'm an ubuntu user since Karmic... synaptic is great if I want an in-depth tech details on a given package.... but I still would like Software Center to work properly, specially regarding SSO
<Dr_Willis> Etale:  if you want light  and a decently featured desktop = Lubuntu, then lxde/lubuntu,
<Etale> ActionParsnip, what's the difference between Ubuntu minimal and lubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Etale:  lightest = just a widnow manager with no extra apps. ie openbox
<Etale> Dr_Willis, but would compiz work on openbox?
<zykotick9> Etale: mini is the debian net-installer (text only) - with LOTS of options, including installing a base non-gui system, then adding what you actually want.
<ActionParsnip> Etale: minimal is just kernel + boot loader + drivers
<MarcoFe> hi guys
<Dr_Willis> Etale:  compiz and openbox are BOTH window managers..  they replace each other.
<ActionParsnip> Etale: plus a few basic apps, all text based
<theadmin> Etale: That doesn't even make sense. One window manager does not work "on" another window manager. You can't run two at the same time.
<Dr_Willis> Etale:  linux is all about layers. ;)
<Dr_Willis> desktop = a window manager + extra apps.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Ha, that's a good one :)
<MestreLion> besides, the new revamped Software Center is one of the major, key Ubuntu selling points... so it is a bit weird that instead of trying to help with it, you are suggesting a 10+ years software.
<ActionParsnip> Etale: lubunu adds an x server, LXDE, openbox and some applications like web browser, office productivity etc
<Dr_Willis> MestreLion:  most people seemt o hate the software center.
<Dr_Willis> im getting where i like the android market even less and less. ;)
<Orpheon> back
<Orpheon> didn't help
<MestreLion> and most people hate Unity. Still, this is #ubuntu. If you hate it, use something else
<knutremi> I wrote a more in-depth explaination of my FTP + gedit problem in the Ubuntu pastebin.
<Dr_Willis> its very likely the reccomendation servers are slow/down. i can barely get apt-get to even work for the last 4+ days
<Etale> Let's say I install Debian. How different is that from installing lubuntu?
<knutremi> !paste 997512
<Sidewinder> MestreLion, I totally understand; my use of SC is not that extensive so I don't have a definitive answer for you, sorry. Synaptic has always met my needs so I am much more familiar with it. Please keep in mind that both Synaptic and Software Center are merely gui front ends for apt-get
<knutremi> Uh that's not how I paste?
<knutremi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/997512/
<Dr_Willis> and apt-get update - has been going on here for like 40 min now.. normally takes 40 sec. ;(
<MestreLion> Dr_Willis: that is not the problem. If I re-open SC, it suggests me trying to Turn On recommendations again, so that setting is not being saved
<MarcoFe> i've a problem with my audio...for example when use it with skype or google+ plugin to conference chat, after a bit time, audio is mute...anyone have this problem?
<vexaxv> hey guys im using ubuntu 12.04 and got this error when trying to install "ia32-libs" through synaptic "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10_i386.deb" what do i do?
<Dr_Willis> MestreLion:  ive seen cases where people runs tuff as root and it writes config files to the users home.
<Dr_Willis> vexaxv:  servers have been real slow last few days. try it again.
<g0th> hi
<Etale> How close is Sabayon to the Ubuntu experience?
<Dr_Willis> vexaxv:  or switch to a non us server.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: my quantal install does that, sloooow over wifi
<L3top> !poll | Etale
<ubottu> Etale: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vexaxv> Dr_Willis, thanks, and how do i switch?
<g0th> in unity, how do I make it that if I fullscreen a window it is put on the "right side" of the left panel?
<Dr_Willis> vexaxv:  not sure of the proper way these days
<g0th> at the moment the panel will appear on top of the window
<vexaxv> Dr_Willis, k well ill keep trying thanks man just got off my 14 hour shift so sweet and simple answer :P
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure  see step 5
<maddinw> Its me again. It worked now. Thank you very much Dr_Willis and flowerpot.
<tieinv> Dr_Willis: sudo apt-get update   Fetched 6,687 kB in 1min 1s (108 kB/s) :)
<Dr_Willis> there used to be a mirrorselect tool
<L3top> Dr_Willis: I think something funny is going on with the repos. People have been complaining the last few days about speed.
<g0th> is there a configuration tool about how the panel behaves with respect to a (fullscreened or not) window
<Dr_Willis> tieinv:  i was getting stuff in B/sec the other day
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<MestreLion> Sidewinder: I'm aware of that. And I think that nowadays Synaptics is a little lost... newbies prefer SC, and it's great because of the reviews (if you don't know *what* you want, you search for it). Skilled users go Aptitude or apt-get. So Synaptics use-case now is a bit weak
<L3top> You can add deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt  $DISTRO main restricted universe multiverse    et al to the top of your /etc/apt/sources.list and it will find the closest best it can
<MestreLion> even aptitude has an experimental gtk frontend
<L3top> replacing $DISTRO with your distribution.
<morsnowski> is there a specific make or model for hybrid TV cards that runs on ubuntu with the least amount of wrestling?
<Sidewinder> MestreLion, As you so accurately stated earlier, it's all about choices. :)
<Etale> Okay... Look, I'm a novice. I want to install something that is bare-bones but has the potential to be customized to the point of being easy to use. (Which also means that I want the possibility of using binary packages as opposed to bare-bones Gentoo.) Since this is an Ubuntu chatroom, I figured it would be a good place to get advice about Ubuntu-related distros. Ultimately, after some
<Etale> customization, I want an Ubuntu-like environment. But I would also like to be bare-bones and customizable and for it to have a very good repository of packages.
<knutremi> I'm better off posting about my gedit + FTP problem in the Ubuntu forums right?
<theadmin> Etale: Use the minimal Ubuntu setup, simple as that -- install only things you want from that point on
<deejay31> Yay I finally managed to transfer all my stuff to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Etale: install ubuntu minimal then install fluxbox, its as barebomes a desktop as it goes
<Etale> theadmin, thanks.
<MestreLion> so for me synaptics is a weak software... it is less friendly than SC, it has no reviews, and it has less features than aptitude or apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Etale: did say that earlier...
<L3top> This channel is for tech support of ubuntu. Asking whether or not you should install other distributions is not its purpose Etale. Your queries are going to receieve arbitrary answers and they are clogging up the channel. Try ubuntu-offtopic or bots.
<Etale> In what sense is bare-bones Ubuntu different from bare-bones Debian? Does Debian also have same repository for apt-get, but also has more customizability?
<Sidewinder> knutremi, That would be my suggestion; if your question is not answered to your satisfaction here, try ubuntuforms.org.
<Etale> Okay, L3top.
<ActionParsnip> Etale: ubuntu and debian repos are seperate
<Karmaon> is ppa.launchpad.net down?
<Etale> ActionParsnip, which is bigger?
<ActionParsnip> Etale: no idea, why do you care?
<Sidewinder> oops, ubuntuforums.org.   Sorry. :(
<MestreLion> Etale: both have live CDs... try them out
<Etale> The more the better.
<theadmin> Etale: Debian and Ubuntu are *unrelated*. They use different repositories, Debian is much less up-to-date most of the time (especially the "stable" branch), the two are incompatible.
<Etale> Okay.
<ActionParsnip> Etale: not strictly
<MestreLion> "debian is less up-to-date" is very innacurate info. unstable and testing are usually much more up-to-date than Ubuntu, since they are rolling repos
<L3top> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ Karmaon
<L3top> looks like it is
<flowerpot> maddinw, pleasure to be of help
<ActionParsnip> Etale: Ubuntu could compile every app with minimal functionality, then Debian could compile the same with every feature enabled with zero optomisation. Which is better?
<theadmin> MestreLion: I *did* mention the stable branch specifically.
<MestreLion> Etale: mos of your questions are easily answered by either google OR by trying out their live CD.
<y0wy-> Karmaon: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ppa.launchpad.net
<amirzaim_> Even though that Ubuntu is based from Debian, but both Ubuntu and Debian are not same. They have some different function and features.
<ActionParsnip> Karmaon: do you mean this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas works here
<theadmin> However, please note that this channel is for Ubuntu support *only*, Debian (and especially stuff like Gentoo) are highly offtopic here
<Karmaon> ActionParsnip: no the repositories are down, so i can't update some of my packages
<Krenair> Is there any easy way to have two versions of a package (e.g. google-chrome-stable and google-chrome-unstable) installed at the same time?
<ActionParsnip> Karmaon: then hang while they come up, could ask in #launchpad
<MestreLion> theadmin: you said "specially", not "specifically. Debian's Testing and Unstable repos are always more bleeding edge than Ubuntu's, by definition. They are rolling distros, Ubuntu is not
<theadmin> MestreLion: Bah, pardon my wording. Well yes, you're right. However, please look at my previous message. Debian is offtopic here.
<MestreLion> youre right. I also suggested Etale to either google or to try live cds... much better than asking here
<flowerpot> Krenair, http://serverfault.com/questions/279329/can-i-have-two-versions-of-the-same-package-in-an-apt-repository
<xtu> hi, how to read new in command line in ubuntu?
<flowerpot> Krenair, see the "Caveat" in the reply
<MestreLion> So, back to Ubuntu... anyone experienced in troubleshooting one of its flagship products, the Software Center? I would like where it stores its settings, how can I reset it, and find out why some settings are not "sticking"
<flowerpot> xtu, what do you mean by "read new in command"?
<Orpheon> also to ubuntu, where could I get some 32-bit opengl libraries?
<Orpheon> Wine needs them apparently
<xtu> flowerpot,  well, i want to read news in command line, or in console, not gui.
<MestreLion> Orpheon: doesn't apt-get wine download them automatically?
<Orpheon> well
<Orpheon> I tried reinstalling wine
<Orpheon> but it still complains that it can't initialize opengl
<Orpheon> people in #winehq have been saying that's because I'm lacking opengl 32 bit libs
<L3top> Orpheon: have you gone into wine configuration? I don't really use it, but you may have to tick something there
<Orpheon> well, yeah
<compdoc> is opengl something you have to install seperatly?
<Orpheon> there isn't anything besides enabling/disabling hardware acceleration that has anything to do with this
<Orpheon> also
<naxil> hello
<Orpheon> I tried editing the wine registry, DirectDrawRenderer to gdi
<Orpheon> didn't work either
<naxil> i need a little help
<naxil> for enter on monitor setup from Terminal? i have cancel the "monitor Setup" from panel (gnome)
<Deihmos> isn't it strange that ubuntu works much better virtually that installed on my laptop? WHen I install it my fans go crazy, sound barely works and a host of other problems
<flowerpot> xtu, you would use  a newsreader, i imagine.  tons of newsreaders are available on ubuntu; since i don't use them myself i cannot recommend any, but google probably can.
<sirriffsalot> L3top: I wonder... i've got cpufreq installed, but I can't get it to run at 2.40Ghz, it always goes back to 1.20ghz or so... Is there a graphical user interface for configuring this?
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: probably some weird acpi
<xtu> flowerpot, ok, i got it, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: is it an acer or an alienware?
<Deihmos> I have an HP envy that has two video cards
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: that'll do it too
<vexaxv> anyone know why in ubuntu 12.04 the shutdown process hangs? im forced to hold down my power button..kinda annoying..
<L3top> sirriffsalot: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i cores
<flowerpot> vexaxv, does it hang when you run shutdown -h now from a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: if you run: sudo shutdown -h now     does it die?
<vexaxv> errr..lemme try
<vexaxv> ill get back to u guys in a sec
<xtu> hi, is usernet is not free to use?
<angel282> Hello, I recently got a dedicated server with ubuntu 10.04 LTS (lucid) and I was wondering if it possible to upgrade the server to higher version using the ssh and idea? or good tutorial?
<vexaxv> no
<sirriffsalot> L3top: cpu cores    : 2 cpu cores    : 2
<vexaxv> Try `shutdown --help' for more information. thats what i get
<zykotick9> vexaxv: try "sudo shutdown -P now", if -h doesn't work
<deejay31> Hey
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | angel282
<ubottu> angel282: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<vexaxv> nope
<vexaxv> wont shutdown
<ActionParsnip> angel282: you can upgrade straight to precise from lucid
<deejay31> Who here uses a ZNC
<theadmin> vexaxv: Try appending "reboot=bios" to the kernel line.
<vexaxv> if i click shutdown it hangs at the ubuntu loading splash screen
<IdleOne> deejay31: people in #znc do
<vexaxv> k i did
<deejay31> Oh ok
<deejay31> Grrrr
<Kaduptm> vexaxv try this: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<zykotick9> !gksudo | Kaduptm vexaxv
<ubottu> Kaduptm vexaxv: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<maikls> hi. were ubuntu saves wifi config? Like I made adhoc AP, but I want to see the config file. Were should I look for it?
<sirriffsalot> L3top: what was that for?:D
<theadmin> Kaduptm: Please refrain from using "sudo" and "su" for graphical applications. Use their GUI counterparts, "gksudo" and "gksu".
<Kaduptm> and change: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi=force"
<zykotick9> maikls: Network Manager doesn't save the wireless to a file... it's stored in a protected database (by default)
<Kaduptm> ok... my bad
<flowerpot> maikls, not sure what you mean by "wifi config," but the DHCP config stuff is located in files like /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient-2203de08-09c1-4415-a03c-882ba4217f8c-eth0.lease
<vexaxv> k now what
<flowerpot> there should be an entry for your wlan
<L3top> sirriffsalot: I am not sure... I am having a senior moment, I don't know if that 2.4 is supposed to be cumulative of the multiple cores, or if what you are reading should be the combined speed. I am still waking up... I am grabbing cpufreq now, have never used it.
<maikls> flowerpot: thx, zykotick9  - i dont need password, I just want to see how that ad-hoc configuration looks in .conf file
<vexaxv> Kaduptm, now what
<sirriffsalot> L3top: cool! Thanks for your time!
<angel282> ActionParsnip: Great... action.. I tried to upgrade using the "sudo do-release-upgrade" command but I get "no new release found. I think it because the hosting company changed the sources.list any idea? should I changed it back to the ubuntu main source.list?
<flowerpot> maikls, maybe the ip command?
<zykotick9> angel282: LTS->LTS Upgrades aren't offerend (by default) until the point release (sometime next couple of months)
<zykotick9> !schedule | angel282
<ubottu> angel282: The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<maikls> flowerpot: that gives me not what I want. The whole idea is - I'm runing gentoo but on 2nd laptop ubuntu. And I just not cannot make working adhoc on gentoo system, but on ubuntu its working like a charm. I just want to se what i'm doing wrong in gentoo - to compare  both .conf files.
<L3top> wow repos are braindamage slow...
<sirriffsalot> :D
<L3top> sirriffsalot: not to be silly... but is your scaling multiplier right in bios?
<sirriffsalot> L3top: qué?
<maikls> flowerpot: in gentoo it saves it in /etc/conf.d/net
<maikls> but in ubuntu it is empty
<y0wy-> maikls, did u try: ps aux, just to see the command?
<sirriffsalot> L3top: the bios I have in this computer is dated 2009 ... might be outdated, but how do I check if that is so?
<maikls> y0wy-: what does ps aux do? ;/
<flowerpot> try ps - ef
<zykotick9> maikls: i realize you don't believe me (or don't want to) - but N-M doesn't save stuff to config files...
<maikls> zykotick9:  ok, will try in different way
<L3top> the multiplier in bios which sets the clock speed... bioses can be very diffrerent. I would look at a manual for your board/computer
<theadmin> zykotick9: Uh, in Linux everything is a file. Even if NetworkManager uses some awkward gnome pseudo-registry thing such as dconf or gconf, those still store their data in files. If not those, what else?
<sirriffsalot> L3top: not sure there is a function of that kind in my bios at all...
<zykotick9> theadmin: yes yes - thanks for that totally unhelpful comment ;)
<jm> in unix, even Jesus is a file
<theadmin> zykotick9: No, I'm just trying to understand your point -- *where* does NetworkManager store configuration?
<Kaduptm> anyone have this problem?! ubuntu tweak 0.7.1 doesnt save cong after reboot...
<zykotick9> theadmin: N-M reliese on some DM protected files (somewhere).  N-M can't do wireless without GDM/LightDM/KDM/etc. because of the permissions on saving the wireless info/credentials
<L3top> there pretty much has to be... if it can take different chips... I mean... maybe ions dont have them or integrated cpus... I dont know... I don't use those guys as anything but plug n play slim clients... I open the bios and set it to pxe boot and thats it.
<theadmin> zykotick9: Now *that* is one weird way to store configurations, indeed >.<
<zykotick9> theadmin: i have a word for it - but it's not #ubuntu permitted ;)
<sirriffsalot> L3top: checking again then... rebooting:D
<ActionParsnip> Kaduptm: I suggest you contact the ubuntu tweak maintainers
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: ${HOME}/.gconf/system/networking/connections/   according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043039
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Hm, but that's just gnome's gconf thing
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: sure
<vitald> Hello, can someone help me with setup a microphone?
<ActionParsnip> !details | vitald
<ubottu> vitald: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AminosAmigos> Hello
<naxil> hello
<vitald> I'm running Xubuntu 12.04 (updated). When I try to record a sound through my microphone I got a noise. I tried it in Audacity
<ActionParsnip> vitald: is it anything like the original sound?
<naxil> please i have a strange problem. I see the name of my monitor (i have two monitor). What i can do for not see the name on screen? i use gnome 10.04
<bedreamer> Anybody mind if I use this channel to learn about IRC
<ActionParsnip> vitald: is the microphone part of a laptop?
<AminosAmigos> is it possible to reposition the icons in th unity launcher ?
<ActionParsnip> AminosAmigos: sure, long click then move it up or down
<maddinw> Hello again...
<sirriffsalot> L3top: I really can't find any such function in the BIOS...
<vitald> mic isn't on laptop, sound is but with noise
<L3top> sirriffsalot: where are you getting the 1.2 from?
<sirriffsalot> Running an acer aspire x3200machine ..
<AminosAmigos> LoL at first it only moved the hole launcher but now it worked strange :D thnx ActionParsnip
<sirriffsalot> L3top: The 1.2?
<maddinw> I have been here a bit before and I would like to ask another question.
<L3top> ghz.
<sirriffsalot> L3top: Ah, from cpufreq-info -m
<deejay31> How can I remove the ubuntu documentation message on logon?
<maddinw> flowerpot: maybe you remember me ;)
<maddinw> I have taken flowerpots advice and put the command to open the tunnel into ~/.bashrc
<sirriffsalot> L3top: it shows two "analyzing CPU:" sections and both say "current CPU frequency is 1.20 GHz."
<maddinw> But not when I open up a console it throws an error message that it can't listen to the port the tunnel runs on.
<maddinw> .peak
<bedreamer> I'm using irsii. Is it easy to suppress all the 'has joined' messages?
<zykotick9> !quietirssii | bedreamer
<maddinw> Is there any way I can make it check for an existing tunnel and not try to open it if it finds one?
<zykotick9> !quietirssi | bedreamer
<ubottu> bedreamer: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<small> it's very hard to find new soft which i just installed at ubuntu 12.04
<small> hard to use
<sirriffsalot> L3top: you given up too?:D
<theadmin> bedreamer: /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<Orpheon> does anyone have any more ideas for my wine/opengl problems?
<bedreamer> Thanks ubottu. Much better :-)
<sirriffsalot> Orpheon: what's the problem?
<naxil> bedreamer not run
<L3top> sirriffsalot: no... I am trying to figure out how to use this tool... and I am in a few other chats atm.. just be patient with me.
<Orpheon> I run some exe with wine through console: this error log
<zykotick9> theadmin: i didn't know you could wildcard the channel!  thanks!
<sirriffsalot> L3top: I do apologize, haha:)
<Orpheon> http://pastebin.com/RHEqt9xD
<Orpheon> in particular, three lines
<theadmin> zykotick9: lol um, no problem?
<sirriffsalot> Orpheon: what exe?
<Orpheon> 345
<Orpheon> a game
<L3top> sirriffsalot: all I have available is cpufreqd... and that command is not recognized... and... I am very tired.
<Orpheon> made in Game Maker
<naxil> hello
<Orpheon> it worked before an update I made a few days ago
<sirriffsalot> Orpheon: oh, hmm
<Orpheon> ubuntu 12.04 64-bit here
<sirriffsalot> L3top: alright, sleep well:)
<sirriffsalot> Orpheon: You're trying to run your own made game?
<Orpheon> good night
<Orpheon> well, almost
<Orpheon> yes
<Orpheon> I use it as a test now
<Orpheon> because it's always worked before
<L3top> sirriffsalot: I am still working... just not waking up... I can't sleep atm...
<Orpheon> and because it takes little time to execute
<mafiaboy> ubuntu 12.04 too unstable for now as compared to 10.04
<DoctorMonocular> hey L3Top, a little update -- I tried putting that new config info into .bash_profile, and .profile, and I thought I'd cracked the case when I found at the end of my .bashrc file a line refining the PATH, but removing that didn't help. So I'm still at the point where I can run ruby if I manually source bash_profile when I open a terminal, and I still can't run rails because it's looking for a wonky path to ruby1.8. What do you
<DoctorMonocular> think could cause bash_profile to not load?
<sirriffsalot> L3top: oh, well don't beat yourself up, I'm happy!
<Orpheon> Game Maker itself, or programs that do not use directX, run well
<ActionParsnip> mafiaboy: look at how mature Lucid is compared to Precise
<Darael> Having a problem on several machines since they were upgraded to Precise.  The settings for keyboard layouts are ignored, and the layout is permamently set to whatever the default for that account was before the upgrade, but behaves as though all the check-boxes under "options" were unset.  The other layouts I have configured are selectable from the indicator, but doing so has sod all effect.  That means I can't access QWERTY layouts 
<L3top> wolfcore might be able to help you... I was unaware of bash_profiles existence/use
<sirriffsalot> Orpheon: Hmm, wine is very explicit in detailing events, most of those lines are insignificant to the actual problem as far as I  know... But I really have no idea how what you're trying to do works
<DoctorMonocular> L3top, is he around?
<mafiaboy> ActionParsnip : yea but i switched to it thinking that it would be stable
<sirriffsalot> Orpheon: only thing I can suggest is to undo what you did to when it was working
<mafiaboy> crashes a lot
<Orpheon> sirriffsalot: I tried un- and reinstalling pretty much everything I could possibly think of
<Orpheon> asking around
<ActionParsnip> mafiaboy: upgrade or clean install?
<Orpheon> and googling around
<sirriffsalot> Orpheon: backup files, reinstall entire ubuntu?:)
<Orpheon> most of the people told me I need a 32-bit opengl lib
<L3top> he does not make me aware of his whereabouts since he got loose from his chain.
<Orpheon> I have backups of /home and /usr
<Orpheon> of a month ago
<Darael> DoctorMonocular: As I recall, .profile and family only load in a login shell, which your standard terminal emulator is not.  Stick the lines (whatever they are; I just came in) in .bashrc instead?
<ActionParsnip> Orpheon: backup /etc too
<Orpheon> I'll do so from now on, ok
<Orpheon> also
<Orpheon> I tried copy-pasting some libs from the backup into my current /usr
<flowerpot> maddinw, yes
<Orpheon> is this bad?
<DoctorMonocular> L3top, you need to keep track of these things man, you're falling down on the job here
<mafiaboy> ActionParsnip : i did a fresh install
<Prsm> Where should I go for general computer talk?
<L3top> sirriffsalot: cat /proc/cpu | grep -i mhz
<flowerpot> One way to check, if you're using IPv4, would be: lsof -i 4TCP@remotehost:22
<sirriffsalot> L3top: cat: /proc/cpu: No such file or directory
<L3top> sirriffsalot: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz
<L3top> sorry
<sirriffsalot> L3top: mate, you're helping a lot of people, great, but sleep is important!!
<Orpheon> 8 hours per sleep
<Orpheon> is what you usually need
<L3top> I am in charge of a baby... cant sleep.
<DoctorMonocular> Darael, yeah I did that, and it works, but I was afraid I was doing something wrong, I'm really new to all this and I don't know exactly where stuff should sit
<sirriffsalot> L3top: cpu MHz        : 1200.000 power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate cpu MHz        : 1200.000 power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate
<flowerpot> 4 - specifies IPv4 (6 would specify IPv6).  TCP - specifies TCP (as opposed to UDP).  @remotehost - the hostname of the remote host.  :22 - specifies the port, in this case 22 for ssh
<ugur> hede
<sirriffsalot> L3top: should have slept before that then=(
<Prsm> can someone please telnet 80.229.207.254 50007 and see if it works?
<L3top> speaking of which he is waking up, so I will be less avail... look for a manual on your PC and check bios settings explained there sirriffsalot... afk
<jellybellie> Im using Ubuntu classic, 12.04, And IM stuck in chinese. PLEASE HELP.
<sirriffsalot> L3top: cheers:)
<Diddy403> Im having a problem where I don't have an option for Appearance --> Visual Effects on Ubuntu. I have installed the AMD Proprietary Driver and all is working, but I cant add visual effects
<jellybellie> some in english, most in chinese
<ActionParsnip> Merceng: connects ok
<jellybellie> gnome-shell actually
<theadmin> Merceng: I connected, but it doesn't ask for anything, just a hanging connection
<jellybellie> no idea why it switched
<Merceng> ok
<Merceng> disconnect please
<ActionParsnip> Merceng: done
<Merceng> it's spamming me for some reason
<theadmin> Merceng: Done.
<jellybellie> I dont speak chinese :(
<Merceng> 82.9.34.77
<Merceng> please d/c
<terafl0ps> jellybellie, can you click on your username in the upper right hand corner and open "system settings"
<terafl0ps> There should be a "language support" option in there.
<armence>  /join #python-dev
<jellybellie> terafl0ps: I can get terminal
<jellybellie> I think its gnome-shell
<shukty> hi i need a fast hint ... i lost some files  and i need them back. .... os windows7 ( not this computer .... )
<sw0rdfish> hey my wifi network is the one that has internet... and so if I connect to it and connect to a LAN with an ethernet cable will my 12.04 automatically figure out which one has internet?
<Darael> Having a problem on several machines since they were upgraded to Precise.  The settings for keyboard layouts are ignored, and the layout is permamently set to whatever the default for that account was before the upgrade, but behaves as though all the check-boxes under "options" were unset.  The other layouts I have configured are selectable from the indicator, but doing so has sod all effect.  That means I can't access QWERTY layouts 
<jellybellie> terafl0ps: got it
<sw0rdfish> and use that for internet?
<Diddy403> Im having a problem where I don't have an option for Appearance --> Visual Effects on Ubuntu. I have installed the AMD Proprietary Driver and all is working, but I cant add visual effects. Using Precise
<terafl0ps> jellybellie: Great, did everything switch back to English?
<theadmin> shukty: Windows is not supported here, try ##windows (other than that, Testdisk (Photorec, rather), Recuva and some other file recovery software can help)
<jellybellie> no
<ActionParsnip> shukty: use your backups, windows support is in ##windows
<sw0rdfish> hey my wifi network is the one that has internet... and so if I connect to it and connect to a LAN with an ethernet cable will my 12.04 automatically figure out which one has internet? .... and use that for internet?
<terafl0ps> jellybellie: if you go into "install/remove languages" what languages are checked ?
<kjm> ##windows
<Darael> jellybellie: I'm not entirely sure about gnome-shell, but the Unity search will often match the English name even when you're in another language, so searching for "language" will usually turn the language-settings tool up.
<jellybellie> terafl0ps: not sure
<jellybellie> in chinese, most, except top three
<sw0rdfish> and I'm hoping I could share the wifi internet with my desktop (either through a LAN router or connect them directly to each other)
<theadmin> !ics | sw0rdfish
<ubottu> sw0rdfish: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Diddy403> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<delac> Mobile broadband (3G usb stick) is always disabled on boot or after inserting the stick. This prevents the connection from starting automatically. Any way to set Mobile broadband to enabled by default?
<abhijitrucks> hi
<jellybellie> terafl0ps: how many down is english?
<abhijitrucks> how do i change launcher hot edge to bottom cornor?
<flowerpot> maddinw, you can also use netstat to check what processes are using what tcp ports (over ipv4) with: netstat -4tap
<jellybellie> I see Chhattisgarhi, chinese, Min Nan, Mari, Eastern, Shuswap, and Walser, the rest of the list is in chinese
<maddinw> flowerpot: thank you...this will be helpful.
<jellybellie> swear to god, it just changed, no idea why
<flowerpot> -4 = limit to ipv4.  -t = limit to tcp.  -a = show all connections, listening and otherwise.  -p = show process name
<abhijitrucks> :-|
<terafl0ps> jellybellie, I count English as th 36th language in the list.
<flowerpot> doesn't look like netstat can filter on its own by port # like lsof, so you'd have to grep, sed, awk, or perl yourself some extra detail for the script logic
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: ooh like that, making an alias now :)
<terafl0ps> in the "installed languages" list
<kjm> quit
<maddinw> I did netstat -4tap | grep 8000
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: was going to make a UDP joke too but couldn't be sure you got it :D
<abhijitrucks> huh?
<Darael> ActionParsnip: That's /terrible/.
<ActionParsnip> Darael: lots
<jellybellie> argh, the repos are lagging
<ActionParsnip> jellybellie: tried apt-fast ?
<jellybellie> ActionParsnip: what is that?
<ActionParsnip> jellybellie: a script to replace apt-get, uses axel
<jellybellie> I thought you were kidding...
<ActionParsnip> jellybellie: downloads from multiple sources
<ActionParsnip> jellybellie: its a thingf
<jellybellie> apt is usually fast, the ubuntu repos are lagging hard for me.
<stiltzkin> Hello all, this is not a critical issue or anything (this is basically throwaway hardware) but I'm wondering why 12.04 is randomly freezing on my old desktop computer. I did tail -f /var/log/syslog to see what's happening when it freezes, here's what it looks like: http://i.imgur.com/Wstm3.jpg
<jellybellie> terafl0ps: what language pack is english?
<jellybellie> language-pack-???-base
<Darael> jellybellie: en, probably.  Possibly en-$COUNTRYCODE.
<stiltzkin> As you can see, it just keeps trying to enumerate USB devices with MTP for some reason. I don't have any devices that use MTP attached, so this is confusing. Basically I just want to understand whether this is most likely hardware or software related.
<sebastian> hello, i need some help with gsynaptics
<cristi22> hei i instal windows over ubuntu 12.04 and i want to reinstal grub haw i can do?
<Darael> !grub | cristi22
<ubottu> cristi22: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bost> hey man do you see me?
<n1ckn4me09876543> I downloaded Soundblaster X-Fi linux driver, now I have to install it, the readme file tells me: << In terminal,
<n1ckn4me09876543> 1) Goto source directory
<n1ckn4me09876543>  2) Execute make command as root
<n1ckn4me09876543>   make
<n1ckn4me09876543>     make install >> what's the command to install programs/driver
<FloodBot1> n1ckn4me09876543: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jellybellie> Darael: no
<ActionParsnip> jellybellie: sudo apt-get install axel
<BostX> yea I do
<ActionParsnip> jellybellie: then visit here: http://www.mattparnell.com/linux/apt-fast/
<ActionParsnip> jellybellie: grab apt-fast.sh and mark it as executable, I suggest you rename it to apt-fast and copy it to /usr/bin
<jellybellie> sh@, I installed Kashubian
<Darael> jellybellie: en is definitely the language code used in packages for US English.  I think UK English is en-gb.
<sebastian> hey guys i need some help, i can't initialize gsynaptics, and i cant find the xorg.conf archive
<ActionParsnip> jellybellie: you can then use:  sudo apt-fast upgrade
<flowerpot> maddinw, if you're running netstat to check for a tcp connection from localhost:someport to remotehost:8000, then you don't need to include -a in netstat
<jellybellie> Darael: what package do you have installed?
<terafl0ps> jelliebellie, What happened when you tried to reset English in the "language support" tool ?
<DoctorMonocular> so, when I run "rails c" I get this error: bash: /usr/local/bin/rails: /usr/bin/ruby1.8: bad interpreter: No such file or directory -- which seems like it's looking for ruby on the path "/usr/local/bin/rails: /usr/bin/ruby1.8" which is obviously wrong. It looks like there's an extra space in a config file somewhere -- where might that file be?
<jellybellie> ActionParsnip: I will definitely try it.
<jellybellie> language-pack-??
<Darael> jellybellie: language-pack-en and language-pack-en-base.
<jellybellie> k
<ActionParsnip> jellybellie: newer version here https://github.com/ilikenwf/apt-fast
<flowerpot> DoctorMonocular, someone else had the same problem yesterday. I don't know how his case turned out, but it's probably not a problem specific to your case.
<jellybellie> Darael: ubuntu 12.04?
<Darael> ActionParsnip: Axel works these days, then?  Last time I looked at it (about four years ago, I confess) it liked to segfault.
<Darael> jellybellie: That's right.  Been the same since forever, though.
<stiltzkin> Anyone know what this "udevd failed to execute mtp-probe" means? http://i.imgur.com/Wstm3.jpg
<ActionParsnip> jellybellie: ok stick to the first one :)
<jellybellie> this makes no sense, I didnt install anything...
<jellybellie> ActionParsnip: I will try it
<ActionParsnip> Darael: works great here
<jellybellie> but now, Im trying to get english back [:
<abhijitrucks> unity is getting ridiculus on ubuntu 12.04... :( i am gonna try gnome 3
<Darael> ActionParsnip: Good to know.  Four years is, after all, a long time.
<jellybellie> I cannot read the git hub in chinese
<abkarch> hey guys. I just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop and everything went fine. I then used easyBCD from windows to add it to the boot list. Anyway, upon choosing to boot ubuntu, i get a black screen. I dont get a purple ubuntu loading screen before it or anything, it just goes straight to a black screen. If this helps at all, pressing the power button instantly turns off the laptop, which in my experience usually means no OS is boot
<stiltzkin> abkarch, have you tried recovery mode?
<jellybellie> this is crazy
<smerz> abkarch, also check disk activity to verify your theory
<smerz> (to be sure. never hurts)
<abhijitrucks> whoa!!! how do i install gnome in ubuntu 12.04??? help! terminal says gnome-shell is not available
<jellybellie> k, its not change to english
<Darael> abkarch: Is there any reason you didn't just use GRUB for the main bootloader?  I don't think the Windows bootloader understands Linux, and chainloading GRUB from it requires dumping a grub image to a file, or did last time I tried, about six months ago.
<abkarch> im not really an experienced linux user, how would i use GRUB?
<abhijitrucks> someone help... how do i install gnome???
<jellybellie> its select to english
<jellybellie> but not english
<Darael> abkarch: It should have been installed with Ubuntu.  If it wasn't, something strange has been going on.  Did you use WUBI?  (the "install inside windows" option).
<abkarch> I burnt to a CD
<zykotick9> !notunity | abhijitrucks
<ubottu> abhijitrucks: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<abkarch> its probably there, i dont know how to use it Darsel
<Darael> !grub | abkarch: See also
<ubottu> abkarch: See also: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jellybellie> and I cannot select the window text to to translate
<terafl0ps> jellybellie, this may help: http://i45.tinypic.com/2r3y2xk.png
<stiltzkin> abhijitrucks, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell last time I checked
<Darael> abkarch: Incidentally, the tab key will autocomplete a nick, which is great for time-saving and making sure of spelling.  Unfortunately, I have to go (unexpected, my apologies) but I hope someone can sort you out.
<jellybellie> lookin
<abkarch> k
<terafl0ps> English is the 36th language down in the "installed languages" window.
<abhijitrucks> i did sudo apt-get install gnome-shell but it says "package gnome-shell has no insallation candidate"
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 329 kB, installed size 901 kB
<enotz> I am trying to use LWP::Simple with perl under 12.04 and if and when I try and get an https address it fails, without error.  I have installed LWP::Simple and http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-universe-i386/libcrypt-ssleay-perl_0.57-2ubuntu1_i386.deb - what am I missing here
<ActionParsnip> abhijitrucks: do you have universe repo enabled?
<stiltzkin> Still looking for some advice on this system freeze if anyone can tell me anything about it. Screenshot here: http://i.imgur.com/Wstm3.jpg
<abhijitrucks> how do i check?
<ActionParsnip> abhijitrucks: use software centre
<robertkeizer> Greetings.. Anyone else notice that the canoncial DNS servers just set ca.archive.ubuntu.com to go to the UK?
<euphoria_> hello
<jellybellie> terafl0ps: http://tinypic.com/r/2morp1f/6
<ActionParsnip> hi euphoria_
<euphoria_> hi
<abhijitrucks> ya
<abhijitrucks> universe respiratory is enabled
<c0deMaster> what are speedy alternatives to OpenVPN ?
<jellybellie> english is definitely installed, I translated it with google
<terafl0ps> jellybellie, What happens if you choose "English" and press that top button?
<terafl0ps> which should be "apply system wide"
<jellybellie> nothing
<stiltzkin> experience with udevd, anyone, anyone? bueller?
<abhijitrucks> ???
<jellybellie> terafl0ps: I got a pop up when I logged in sayin I chose a different language.  I make sure that the login language was english on the login screen
<jellybellie> this is insane
<jellybellie> Im gonna have to reinstall over this...
<abhijitrucks> ok. i added a gnome ppa
<jellybellie> my gawd ubuntu
<abhijitrucks> someone plz help
<abhijitrucks> how to install gnome 3
<abhijitrucks> in ubuntu 12.04
<tensorpudding> abhijitrucks, first, remove whatever ppa you added
<abhijitrucks> ok
<tensorpudding> abhijitrucks, then you're done, because 12.04 comes with gnome 3
<terafl0ps> jellybellie, I'm not sure what's going on then.  Have you tried logging out of gnome and logging back in after you applied the change?
<jellybellie> ubuntu just switched me to chinese, that is what happened
<jellybellie> no idea why
<abhijitrucks> ok i removed it
<tensorpudding> abhijitrucks, if you don't believe me, open System Monitor and look at the System tab, and see where it'll say GNOME 3.4.1
<jellybellie> terafl0ps: gonna try logging out.
<compdoc> I think ppl would be happier if 12.03 did run gnome 3, but it doesnt. But thats OK, I getting used to Unity
<abhijitrucks> but i cant login to a gnome session
<TheShruv> jellybellie: goto system>administration>language (or something like that)
<hypn0> i would be happier if something like openbox was installed too
<robin0800> compdoc: 12.04 does run gnome 3
<tensorpudding> abhijitrucks, unity is built on top of gnome 3, if you want gnome-shell, just install it by name from the software center, you'll get a GNOME session available
<LjL> !gnome3 | abhijitrucks
<ubottu> abhijitrucks: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<compdoc> robin0800, not the gnome 3 that abhijitrucks means
<abhijitrucks> i have ubuntu 12.04
<tensorpudding> yes, do what it says, install gnome-shell and gnome-tweak-tool
<LjL> compdoc: yes, what you and abhijitrucks mean is "GNOME-Shell", not "GNOME 3"
<abhijitrucks> and i want to use gnome instead of unity
<LjL> abhijitrucks: follow the instructions in the factoid i just gave.
<n1ckn4me09876543> Can someone help me install driver for Soundblaster X-Fi Fatal1ty ?  I've google'd everywhere and cannot find a solution
<terafl0ps> Overall, I personally think Unity is awful on desktops and laptops.  I think something with a Unity-like interface makes much more sense on tablets and smartphones.
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: 12.04 uses Gnome3...
<robin0800> abhijitrucks: you may need gnome-panel then
<MrGizmo757> Unity is awsome  just takes getting used to
<ActionParsnip> n1ckn4me09876543: those can be a pita, not worth the hastle
<abhijitrucks> unity is kinda messed up in ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> n1ckn4me09876543: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<MrGizmo757> its rough around the edges but you can tweak it and make it good
<MrGizmo757> such as making the launcher dodge windows like it did in 11.10 amound many other things
<MrGizmo757> with a little TLC you can make unity quite good
<abhijitrucks> how do i change launcher to reveal when i move my mouse to bottom left corner?
<n1ckn4me09876543> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=19897beae9289bea9247c92a6b29e6e89a4fbd57
<MrGizmo757> not sure about hot corners. i know My unity and even ubuntu tweak have some funtions like that.
<MrGizmo757> there is a way i just don tknow it.
<abhijitrucks> +they dont work in 12.04
<abhijitrucks> :(
<MrGizmo757> launcher dodgin open windows i have figured out. changin the default lens i have figured out.
<abhijitrucks> i mean i can only change hotsopts to left edge and top left corner
<terafl0ps> I admit I haven't tried Unity since 11.04, but I had lots of problems with it on dual displays, and I really couldn't stand the enormous icons.  Those big icons would make perfect sense on a small screen where they would scale down to the size of your fingertip though.
<MrGizmo757> i agree. out of the box as is Unity is kind of a mess.  but if you spend some time with it you can make it very good.
<MrGizmo757> hmm not sure about lower hot corners.   its not somthing i ever had a need for. i always just use keyboard shortcuts
<n1ckn4me09876543> win8 copied ubuntu's unity :>
<abhijitrucks> NO
<n1ckn4me09876543> yep, the left side bar thingie,  the square looking thing to see programs,  that's the "new" start in win8
<newhoa> Quick question: Nautilus is using media-eject-symbolic as the unmount icon in the sidebar now. Is there a way to define the color of this icon? Mine will only show black.
<abhijitrucks> i got used to using bottom left corner for launcher in 11.10 so its kinda frarusting in 12.04
<MrGizmo757> no they didnt. steve balmmer ate some bad shrimp. puked it all out all over a pile of turds and then he copied that. thats windows 8    LOL!!!!
<solderMob> terafl0ps: failed.
<solderMob> terafl0ps: how do i get to the fonts?
<solderMob> maybe the fonts are off
<ActionParsnip> n1ckn4me09876543: is the right output device selected in sound options and are all levels cranked in alsamixer
<solderMob> its says english, but fonts are not english
<MrGizmo757> i like windows 7 am am not baching windows here but  windows 8  i can only ask what are hey smoking
<shadow_wraith> Hi, does anyone here know much about configuring a wacom pad in ubuntu?
<kelvinella> what happen to windows 8?
<abhijitrucks> and i cant even set expo hot corners in CCSM. the settings dissappear after a restart
<terafl0ps> solderMob, Was your nick jellybellie before?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: its offtopic here
<petsounds> windows 8 is off-topic
<kelvinella> last month i try to install windows 8 in virtualbox it fails
<jellybellie> terafl0ps: sorry
<jellybellie> forgot
<abhijitrucks> forget about windows 8
<MrGizmo757> anyways i need help with WiFi in ubuntu. i cant get the LED ont eh front of my laptop to work.  anybody know how to fix that?
<n1ckn4me09876543> MrGizmo757: when you open programs in win8, it snaps it to the left screen,  sounds familiar? :> and a bunch of other stuff like   windows store to d/l apps like with ubuntu software centre, lol!
<ActionParsnip> MrGizmo757: does it connect despite the LED?
<MrGizmo757> yes wifi works fine. its just the LED that wont work.
<abhijitrucks> windows 8 is metro and ubuntu is not metro
<abhijitrucks> lol
<ActionParsnip> MrGizmo757: why is the LED needed?
<MrGizmo757> its not its just annoying me
<abhijitrucks> haha
<ActionParsnip> MrGizmo757: could report a bug, its massively trivial. Personally I'd be glad it didn't light
<Kiril> someone can you tell me how to remove from apache to require htcaccess and stop give me a forbidden
<ActionParsnip> Kiril: try asking in the apache channel too
<terafl0ps> Ah.  I don't think it's a font issue.  I really think something is wrong with your language settings somewhere, but the language support program is failing to set them correctly now.
<MrGizmo757> yeah but its sopose to and it dosent.  to me thats annoying.  :-)
<totesmuhgoats> ooooh we are in #ubuntu
<abhijitrucks> kiril: use sudo
<totesmuhgoats> lol i am reading the buffer thinking i'm in ##windows
<totesmuhgoats> wondering what all you guys are on about
<Kiril> i use root
<robin0800> MrGizmo757: do a google search for your wifi light laptop and linux
<ActionParsnip> MrGizmo757: instead of 'laptop' use the make and model of the system
<Chewyrobbo> Kiril, why don't you delete your htaccess temporarily?
<jellybellie> 36 down?
<Kiril> i haven't
<terafl0ps> Jellybellie: Yes, in the installed languages screen.
<MrGizmo757> i alredy tried all that. thats why i came here.  i found a few fixes  for other laptops. but not for mine.  the fixes i did fine for dell and system 76 didnt work  on my ASUS
<Chewyrobbo> do that, or find what line(s) are bad in your htaccess
<stiltzkin> Anyone have any insight on this system freeze I'm getting? I kind of suspect bad hardware but I'm not sure. Getting lots of errors about nonexistent USB MTP devices: http://i.imgur.com/Wstm3.jpg
<viktor_l> o/ i am having troube with my interfaces, i have configured my eth1 in the interfaces file but it will not be active by default when i start ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> stiltzkin: what is plugged in to the usb ports?
<ActionParsnip> viktor_l: did you add the line:   auto eth1
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip, USB keyboard, plain USB hard drive
<ActionParsnip> stiltzkin: unmount and eject the drive, see if the messages still occur
<MrGizmo757> i also found a fix for this problem but it wouldnt work on my wifi card.  the solution was to install some backports. but the driver for my wifi card didnt work before 11.10 so installing backports just make it stop worging completley.
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip, alright...I have a feeling they will
<ActionParsnip> stiltzkin: then you will know what is causing the issue :)
<jellybellie> its installing uz when I install english
<MrGizmo757> oh well.  everything works fine. i just dont have a working LED.   not a big deal but if there was a fix i figured i would apply it.
<jellybellie> and en-gb
<MrGizmo757> no biggue though. its only a little bitty light.
<Chewyrobbo> Hey status lights have saved my butt before though.
<amflir> is there a package for Debian that changes the wallpaper randomly from a couple of selected pictures randomly every x minutes?!
<jellybellie> I hate china now
<jellybellie> (:
<amflir> is there a package that changes the wallpaper randomly from a couple of selected pictures randomly every x minutes?!
<viktor_l> so really, the auto part is to start the interface
<jellybellie> that does nothing
<jellybellie> AH!
<ActionParsnip> amflir: isn't that already installed?
<Dougie187> I'm having trouble with 12.04 on a thinkpad T61. Pluseaudio will only output one stream at a time
<theadmin> amflir: Try nitrogen, if you mean desktop-independent
<terafl0ps> jellybellie: Success?
<jellybellie> no
<jellybellie> chinese
<n1ckn4me09876543> ActionParsnip: yea I'm in alsa mixer options,  is there anyway I could have a more pleasing graphical settings for audio?
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip, it's not throwing errors yet...might have to wait a few minutes to be sure though, it happens at random
<ActionParsnip> amflir: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<terafl0ps> Darn.
<KomiaPoika> hi
<ActionParsnip> n1ckn4me09876543: there's gnome-alsamixer  its exactly the same just pretty, kinda pointless really
<KomiaPoika> trying to install enemy territory 2.60 full install, I get: .setup2089: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<KomiaPoika> what lib should I install?
<amflir> ActionParsnip: Release:	6.0.5      Codename:	squeeze
<ActionParsnip> amflir: debian isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> amflir: this is ubuntu support only
<ActionParsnip> amflir: join #debian
<amflir> ActionParsnip: the packages are the same
<ActionParsnip> amflir: its not ubuntu
<jellybellie> so there is nothing else that might over right my language?
<ActionParsnip> amflir: even the 'ubuntu based' distros are not supported here
<ActionParsnip> amflir: and packages from debian are not to be install in ubutnu they will cause issues
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip, looks alright for now, I'll be back if the problem persists. Thanks for the suggestion :)
<jellybellie> how do i get to font?
<TheFreeMSP> hey everyone
<jellybellie> anyone know where fonts are in gnomeshell?
<TheFreeMSP> Limited Time Only! Get FREE Microsoft Points. Check it out here: http://thefreemsp.weebly.com
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | jellybellie
<ubottu> jellybellie: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<jellybellie> ActionParsnip: I know how to install ubuntu lulz
<jellybellie> this is a 12.04 canonical fail
<ActionParsnip> jellybellie: its how to install fonts, not ubuntu
<alan83> hi everyone i'm totally new to linux and ubuntu. may i ask i saw ppl on the youtube having those top menu where starts Applications etc. but mine comes with a sidebar. how can i change to tat? tks.
<jellybellie> the default language of my system is chinese, even chrome is trying to translate to chinese for me.  ActionParsnip looking
<terafl0ps> jelliebellie: What shows up when you run "dpkg -l | grep language-pack" ?
<jellybellie> where is the gui font editor in ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> alan83: you can install xfce, or use this how to: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<theadmin> alan83: sudo apt-get install gnome-fallback # After that log out, click the gear icon, choose "GNOME Fallback".
<jellybellie> ah
<alan83> ok tks ActionParsnip and theadmin.
<ActionParsnip> !info fontforge | jellybellie
<ubottu> jellybellie: fontforge (source: fontforge): font editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0.20110222-4ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1068 kB, installed size 3156 kB
<rwq> here is the best one today
<alan83> oh btw, how do i learn about the commands for the terminal? anyone?
<rwq> "daddy can i listen to jazz?"
<LjL> !cli > alan83
<ubottu> alan83, please see my private message
<rwq> "SURE!  what kind of jazz?"
<rwq> "jazztin beiber"
<LjL> !ot | rwq
<ubottu> rwq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jellybellie> that link is for 10.04
<rwq> allright sorry
<alan83> cheers.
<jellybellie> ubottu: no fontforge in terminal
<ubottu> jellybellie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jellybellie> ubottu: that is helpful
<L3top> jellybellie: sudo apt-get install fontforge
<jellybellie> the font editor in 12.04? its not in appearances
<LjL> jellybellie: i don't think you meant "font editor" anyway. a font editor is something to let you create fonts.
<ActionParsnip> jellybellie: is it in the Alt+F2 menu?
<amflir> how to check what packages depended on package FOO are installed?
<jellybellie> I dont know
<jellybellie> I cannot read anything
<jellybellie> the language thing says english, and above it, something in chinese
<terafl0ps> Still, I'm pretty sure there is no font that changes your language to Chinese.  I think any font with a full set of unicode characters would have Chinese characters.
<jellybellie> all the menus are in chinese
<Dougie187> So, basically if I have two applications running in 12.04 the first one to run gets to output, and the other one doesn't.
<fricker> Hello.
<jellybellie> terafl0ps: Im just trying anything.  I spent days installing this system and now im looking at reinstalling cause I logged in.
<jellybellie> fail canonical
<jellybellie> huge fail
<fricker> Hmm. Sounds like you have it worse than I do.
<ActionParsnip> jellybellie: change the language..
<tensorpudding> changing the language could be hard though, if everything is in chinese and you don't speak the language
<jellybellie> ActionParsnip: been doing that
<fricker> I just put Ubuntu 11.04 on a new laptop and for some reason, it freezes during start up.
<jellybellie> it doesnt seem to care
<terafl0ps> jellybellie:  Can you pastebin your /etc/default/locale ?
<fricker> But, if I have my wired ethernet connected, it starts up fine.
<jellybellie> terafl0ps: LANG="zh_CN.UTF-8"
<jellybellie> LANGUAGE="zh_CN:en"
<ActionParsnip> jellybellie: or you could rename all the gnome config folders as a last ditch
<terafl0ps> jellybellie:  Change it to this:
<terafl0ps> LANG="en_US"
<terafl0ps> LANGUAGE="en_US:en"
<jellybellie> http://pastebin.com/xDULW29W
<jellybellie> ^
<Etale> I'm going to get a 500GB, 8GB RAM, 64-bit laptop tomorrow. I want an ubuntu distro that would be ideal for that sort of computer, but also doesn't have too much garbage pre-installed. Ultimately I want to use compiz. What would you suggest?
<jellybellie> (gawd Im not chinese)
<jellybellie> terafl0ps: which? just the first one?
<ActionParsnip> Etale: you can run any of the ubuntus you want
<danielsaan> Etale: linux mint
<L3top> !poll | again Etale..
<ubottu> again Etale..: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tensorpudding> linux mint isn't ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Etale: install default ubuntu and it will be fine
<Daekdroom> Etale, Default Ubuntu
<jellybellie> terafl0ps: oh, nvm,
<danielsaan> tensorpudding: yes it is
<terafl0ps> jellybellie:  Actually, my entire /etc/default/locale only contains one line.
<tensorpudding> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Tw|sT> Etale: Ubuntu 12.04-LTS x64
<terafl0ps> It is LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<xangua> danielsaan: mint is not supported here, drop it
<terafl0ps> So, I would try that.
<jellybellie> terafl0ps: what is that line?
<LjL> danielsaan: no it isn't. please don't recommend people to use other distributions here when they ask about an "Ubuntu distro"
<L3top> same here terafl0ps
<jellybellie> ubuntu 12.04?
<Etale> Not even xubuntu?
<danielsaan> xangua: dude, it's apt-get etc
<danielsaan> that's debian based
<danielsaan> ergo ubuntu
<jellybellie> what line?! (:
<terafl0ps> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<LjL> danielsaan: i don't even know how you think what you just said makes any sense, but at any rate, just don't.
<Etale> Or minimal ubuntu? lubuntu?
<danielsaan> why?
<tensorpudding> Etale, get xubuntu if xfce4 is what you want, get kubuntu is kde 4.6 is what you want, get regular ubuntu if you want unity
<xangua> Etale: anything you want
<xangua> !ot | danielsaan
<ubottu> danielsaan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<terafl0ps> You may need to log out of gnome again to get it to pick it up.
<flowerpot> danielbw, because Ubuntu is significantly different from Debian, even though Debian is the upstream provider for Ubuntu.  Moreover, if Mint is an offshoot of Debian, then it's even farther removed from Ubuntu than Debian is.
<Tw|sT> with that level of hardware, I'd go straight to Ubuntu, rather than Xubuntu.  you can always add in the metapackage for Xubntu later, but starting from the root build is always best, I've found
<LjL> danielsaan: because this is an Ubuntu channel, not a "recommend me the best OS to use" channel. the fellow who asked wasn't even asking *that* in the first place, they were asking about *Ubuntu*, and regardless of what you think, not everything that uses apt-get is "Ubuntu"
<ActionParsnip> Etale: Ubuntu, yuo will have enough grunt so I wouldn't worry about resources
<flowerpot> Just because distro A is the upstream provider for distro B does not mean that distro B is compatible with distro A.
<Tw|sT> Kubuntu would be a great alternative, on such high end hardware
<L3top> jellybellie: echo "LANG=\"en_US.UTF-8\"" > /etc/default/locale
<Tw|sT> But, I still would start with Ubuntu, and add in metapackages as desired
<Etale> Okay!
<Tw|sT> This way, I could use any desktop I prefer, and yet still have a system that otherwise works as the default distro was intended, with no diversion in any libs, settings or functions.  I always get a more stable box that way, I've found.
<Tw|sT> enjoy!  :)
<Etale> Yupsies!
<primenumber>  Before I Go to Sleep
<primenumber> @search  Before I Go to Sleep
<LjL> primenumber: ?
<primenumber> oops sorry!
<jellybellie> NOPE
<jellybellie> chinese, yay!
<primenumber> I was going to ask if anyone else has a recurring system error on 12.04 after the upgrade. 2 systems - laptop and desktop both do this...
<primenumber> happens about 2 minutes in from boot
<terafl0ps> jelliebellie: Did you log out of gnome and log back in?
<jellybellie> rebooted terafl0ps
<jellybellie> brb, trying one more time
 * Tw|sT recently bought an Acer Iconia Tab W500 tablet, preloaded with Windows 7. I also picked up a 32GB SDXC card for it and initially installed Ubuntu 12.04 onto the SDXC card, but came into a bad need to more disc space and sacrificed the SDXC card to Windows. I now boot to Ubuntu from USB flash drives.. and for some reason, unaltered, it works better on the tablet than it did when it was installed on SDXC.
<jelliebellie> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jelliebellie> NO CHINESE!
<xangua> !caps | jelliebellie
<ubottu> jelliebellie: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jelliebellie> ubottu: if you werent a bot, you would understand.
<ubottu> jelliebellie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<terafl0ps> Jelliebellie, what did you do?
<jelliebellie> terafl0ps: guys, thnx
<sirriffsalot> jelliebellie: haha, good reply!
<jelliebellie> thx for dealing with my anger as well
<jelliebellie> I hate chinese, but not as much anymore.
<Tw|sT> My other fave Ubuntu system I run is a Zotac ZboxHD ID41-plus, loaded with Ubuntu 12.04.  Low footprint, fast as lightning!
<jelliebellie> (:=~~~ datalove to you all ~~~=:) o/
<terafl0ps> jelliebellie: What did you do that was different after that first reboot?
<Tw|sT> bailed
<Tw|sT> heh
<Tw|sT> well... at least jelliebellie got it workin'
<L3top> Tw|sT: you have had success with the nvidia-current driver? Are you using audio over hdmi?
<Tw|sT> yup
<L3top> Did you have to configure anything manually for audio?
<Tw|sT> it worked the other night from my tablet to the TV
<Tw|sT> I just selected that output
<Tw|sT> at least if I recall correctly
<L3top> I am referring to the id41
<Tw|sT> oh
<Tw|sT> umm... yeah
<Tw|sT> though I only tested it recently with the lowerend set upstairs... a 720P plasma
<L3top> Sorry... meaning?
<L3top> No manual config?
<L3top> Or no audio over hdmi?
<Tw|sT> I don't recall it I've set it up using that mode successfully on my 1080p Samsung
<Tw|sT> I think it depended on the set
<Tw|sT> I'll have to test that
<Tw|sT> I'm using a dedicated monitor with it
<Tw|sT> but
<L3top> digital audio out is digital audio out... it should either pipe a signal or not. I was just curious because I am having some grief autoconfiguring those guys.
<Tw|sT> I also have a spare HDMI cable that I occasionally use to hook one or the other of my 2 portables to 2nd, larger displays
<Tw|sT> well... theres more than that, when dealing with it as an output to pulseaudio
<master0010> im trying to change the JAVA_HOME variable to java7oracle but its always on java6 :S
<master0010> can some one help me?
<L3top> not on the receiving end... anyway... thanks.
<theadmin> master0010: sudo update-alternatives --set java /path/to/java7/
<theadmin> master0010: Or something along the lines. Not sure if it's "java" or "jre" or even "jvm", though
<master0010> update-alternatives: error: alternative /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/ for java not registered, not setting.
<Tw|sT> it's sorta like dealing with it in Windows.   The TV becomes an audio output listed as connected to the digital interface, and then have to work under the same digital output specifications.  If I remember correctly, the last time i had my Zbox hooked to my digital display (Samsung), I had to use a separate optical cable for digital audio because pulse audio at the time, didn't work with it correctly.  But I've upgraded that system sinc
<ZaNeIuM> how do i delete grub from hard drive, formatting the drive doesnt get rid of it?
<ActionParsnip> master0010: there is a ppa for oracle java 7
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: when you install another OS the MBR will be overwritten
<master0010> java -version gives me java 7
<master0010> but the variables are still java 6
<Tw|sT> That's why I'm not sure, honestly.  Because I haven't rechecked since I reloaded from 10.04 to 12.04 on the Zbox
<ZaNeIuM> well i did install other os but it kept adding to the grub menu thats why now im asking
<Tw|sT> My wife's using the screen right now, watching a film, or I'd just go ahead and hook it up and check, because you've gotten me curious here now...   :)
<viktor_l> for the auto eth1 one guy, yes that was it, tyvm
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: what is the other OS?
<ActionParsnip> vinraec: np :)
<ZaNeIuM> xbmc ubuntu eden
<ZaNeIuM> it was ok then i started seeing the grub menu apon boot
<Tw|sT> ZaNeIuM:  Do you have  copy of the "gparted" live iso?
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: that will probably use grub as well, you can use a chroot to set it up. the distro isn't supported here
<ZaNeIuM> i got gparted on a live cd
<ZaNeIuM> i del the partios with it
<Tw|sT> that'll do it.  just kill the partition table itself
<jademonkey> Could anyone suggest some decent drafting software for a novice? I want to sketch out a design for a patio, not really looking to get hardcore.
<salvatore> Hello everybody. I have a problem with my Ubuntu 12.04 installation. I got a new Sony Vaio laptop with windows 7 64 bit preinstalled. I wanna keep7 it and install ubuntu also. But when i restart my pc GRUB menu won't appear and start windows
<Tw|sT> that'll wipe the MBR
<ZaNeIuM> and rebooted the partioionless drive and still got a grub prompt
<master0010> ActionParship  iǘe isntalled java 7
<master0010> but the varialbes are still java 6
<master0010> and i cant change them
<salvatore> may be that i am trying to install an ubuntu 32 bit version?
<Tw|sT> ZaNeIuM Are you certain tht the drive you're targetting is the one triggering grub?  Might it also gotten installed on another drive as well? (just troubleshooting steps of elimination)
<master0010> when i type "export JAVA_HOME=.......java-7-oracle" the variable changes but when i logout and log in again the variable is back to java6
<Tw|sT> Also, have you checked the "boot" flag in gparted?
<ZaNeIuM> its a small itx system with one 1 drive
<dougstew2> I have 12.04 and i want to see the cpu speed how do i do it??
<ZaNeIuM> ull check it now
<Tw|sT> That'll allow you to kill an MBR on a drive
<salvatore> why on my new VAIO won't appear GRUB menu???
<salvatore> please help!!!!
<Tw|sT> salvatore:  what was your grub installation target drive? /dev/sda1 ? or  /dev/sda ? or some other arrangement?
<salvatore> mmm don't remember...
<salvatore> but is it possible because i installed a 32 bit version?
<salvatore> my windows is 64 bit
<Tw|sT> that wouldnt matter so much
<Tw|sT> no
<wifioregon> hi I need to rename LOTS of files.  "Track 1.wav" to "a 1.wav"  "Track 2.wav" to "a 2.wav" and so on. Can someone please help? Even if you just guide me in the right direction. Do I need to do some kind of loop?
<Tw|sT> that's perfectly ok
<Tw|sT> generally, whenever you are setting up a dual boot system, you'll need to install grub to "/dev/sda", which is the MBR of the first detected drive of a modern laptop.  The actual target labels may differ depending on your hardware arrangement, but generally my example applies in most cases.
<Tw|sT> I tend to build USB stick installations that act as a full system.  I use these as portable environments, for laptops, Workstations, and my tablet.
<tdn> I use Ubuntu LTS and want to install the new 12.04, however, the installer does not seem to be able to boot on non pae CPUs. What to do? I need the alternate installer to set up LUKS during install.
<Tw|sT> I also manage several Linux servers at my work (3 of which are Ubuntu based), and several Ubuntu systems on my home network, where most of those are virtualized on VMWare ESXi host servers, inhouse.
<ceti331__> @twist, can you easily use a large portion of the usb stick as the drive
<Tw|sT> right
<ActionParsnip> salvatore: how did you install ubuntu. Via wubi, or by resizing the ntfs and installing that way?
<ceti331__> i seem to remember the usb stick installers limiting me when i did it
<ceti331__> but that was a while ago
<airlynx> This is a common problem I have, when compiling a downloaded program I sometimes get an error that some dependency is not installed, when in fact it is, is there a good workaround for this type of issue?  Particular case is currently rbpro-drum2midi when running ./configure it checks for alsa >= 1.0.22 when I have 1.0.24 installed but it just stops and says "No package 'alsa' found"
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: ask in #bash too
<FfoO> excuse me guys. Good afternoon. Could any one tell me which format is best for an Arch-Linux OS install, please? Ext2 or Ext4.
<salvatore> i downloaded the iso from ubuntu website
<salvatore> burned it
<salvatore> used it
<salvatore> restarting pc
<Tw|sT> I have a pair of live installer USBs, as well as full systems, rather than persisten mode discs.  That way, I'm not as limited with it.
<ivan___> hi.. I'm having problems with dhcp after update to 12.04
<RupertPupkin> salvatore, Try #archlinux
<ivan___> I edited /etc/resol.conf to 8.8.8.8 but it still doesn't want to connect to any network
<RupertPupkin> sorry , ignore that.  wrong person
<Sidewinder> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RupertPupkin> FfoO, Try #archlinux
<ivan___> I also edited /etc/dhcp/dhcplient.conf
<FfoO> RupertPupkin: I'm on it, thank you
<ivan___> I uncommented prepend domain-name-servers and added opendns IP addressess
<ivan___> this fixed problem few days ago
<ivan___> but now, I have same problem
<ivan___> and this solution doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: may help http://www.computing.net/answers/unix/replace-word/6230.html
<ActionParsnip> ivan___: can you ping your default gateway
<Aranel> After 12.04 upgrade now plasma-desktop doesn't start with "org.kde.kded not provided by any .service files" :/ Can you help me?
<ivan___> anyone any idea?
<ActionParsnip> ivan___: I asked you a question.....
<ivan___> ActionParsnip: sorry I missed it
<ActionParsnip> Aranel: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=107086
<ActionParsnip> Aranel: seems you need to delete /var/tmp/kdecache-$USER
<ActionParsnip> Aranel: have you seen that guide?
<salvatore> what is archlinux?
<master0010> i need help :S i can't change my JAVA_HOME variable. i've installed java 7 oracle and when i type java -version it shows the java 7 version but JAVA_HOME is still java 6 oracle
<Aranel> ActionParsnip: did and removed that folder too, after issuing plasma-desktop on terminal it starts kbuildsycoca, then crashes again.
<ivan___> ActionParsnip: what should I ping ?
<ActionParsnip> ivan___: your default gateway, the router's internal IP.....
<Tw|sT> Sunday May 20 2012 01:09:34 PM -0600 GMT
<master0010> can some one help me? :(
<terafl0ps> master0010, do you want to use Java 7 for only one particular user or all users?
<master0010> all
<ivan___> ActionParsnip: no I can't
<ficarra> Why does M$ have to own skype?
<ActionParsnip> ivan___: does the interface get an IP via dhcp?
<ikonia> how is that anything to do with ubuntu ficarra ?
<ficarra> 2.2 Beta? Are you kidding me
<ActionParsnip> ficarra: they paid for it...
<ikonia> ficarra: you understand you're in an ubuntu support channel yes ?
<terafl0ps> master0010, See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<ficarra> THey refuse to develope for linux.
<ActionParsnip> ficarra: they haven't said taht
<ikonia> ficarra: you understand you're in an ubuntu support channel yes ?
<ficarra> Give me time, I'm getting to the point, ranting first.
<terafl0ps> Look at the section on system-wide environment variables.
<ikonia> ficarra: stop ranting
<ficarra> No need to spam me ikonia
<ikonia> ficarra: if you need support ask for it - if not, please don't speak
<FfoO> ficarra: Beta since I was born.
<ficarra> So, skype closes instantly on startup
<ActionParsnip> ficarra: tried renaming ~/.Skype ?
<master0010> terafl0ps i tried that
<ficarra> Well, not on startup. On login. And ActionParsnip, how will renaming it help?
<terafl0ps> Was JAVA_HOME defined in any of those places?
<master0010> but bashrc doesn't do me anything
<master0010> in all
<master0010> the only time that it changes
<master0010> is
<master0010> when i do export
<_Marcus> Hi
<master0010> but when i logout and log in its back to java6
<terafl0ps> Is it defined in your users .profile ?
<vimane> what will replace unity-2d for old computer?
<master0010> no but profile is pointing to bashrc
<master0010> i think :S
<master0010> its what looks like on the file
<terafl0ps> master0010, It could be defined in there.
<ficarra> vimane: For an older computer, I'd suggest LXDE
<ficarra> Or XFCE
<vimane> hahaha ok
<ficarra> Actually, XFCE should work fine
<ficarra> vimane:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<vimane> thank
<FfoO> Could any one tell me which format is best for a Ubuntu OS install, please? Ext2 or Ext4.
<terafl0ps> master00101: grep JAVA_HOME .*
<ZaNeIuM> Tw|sT: in gparted flags is grayed out
<ikonia> FfoO: ext4 is the current standard
<master0010> terafl0ps, nothing..
<terafl0ps> master0010: So it's not set in your user's directory.
<master0010> :S7
<conny__> Could someone help me with a problem in Regnum Online? The outfits of the chars are "flickering" and I don't know how to turn it off
<master0010> but when i do echo $JAVA_HOME
<master0010> it shows it
<FfoO> Thank you, ikonia
<master0010> terafl0ps, how do i do it?
<terafl0ps> master0010: sudo find /etc/* -exec grep -l JAVA_HOME {} \;
<vimane> ficarra: i'm fine with other DE, but many people i know want to use unity.
<nano_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139669/cannot-install-windows
<robstark> So whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ficarra: if you rename it, skype will majke default settings and may help. bad settnigs can make apps crash
<ActionParsnip> vimane: could use unity2d session
<ActionParsnip> robstark: kde desktop instead of gnome, default apps are different
<ActionParsnip> robstark: rest is the same
<nano_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139669/cannot-install-windows
<master0010> terafl0ps, what im i suposed to find with this? it shows me some lines..
<ActionParsnip> master0010: there is a ppa for java7, makes life easier
<terafl0ps> master0010:  That should list any file in /etc containing the text "JAVA_HOME"
<vimane> but unity-2d will be droped in 12.10, isn't it?
<robstark> So KDE desktop means?  BRAND new user here, just switched from windows
<master0010> terafl0ps, i used this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1977358&highlight=qiii+install+java
<robstark> Running 12.04 ubuntu, but kubuntu recommended by a friend
<ActionParsnip> vimane: not that i've noticed. I'll check tonight (I have 12.10 installed)
<ActionParsnip> robstark: try it, see what you think
<ActionParsnip> robstark: could run a live CD / USB
<vimane> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> vimane: i'm at work now but am curious now
<terafl0ps> master0010:  If it's more than a couple lines that came back, you'll have to pastebin them.
<aemid> GIALLO
<robstark> The core is the same then, just different desktop... so like... it would be the same as running the same dos, but a different gui?
<robstark> Or not really?
<ActionParsnip> robstark: exactly
<robstark> Cool, ok ty\
<mhahe> hello running ubuntu 12.04 on my macbook pro 6.2 and i have to reconnect to wifi every 10 seconds or so... did not have this problem before upgrade from 11.10
<robstark> While I'm here, any recommendation on how to learn terminal?
<mhahe> any ideas on what the issue is?
<terafl0ps> That tutorial is fine.  It sounds like Java installed correctly, but you just need to change your JAVA_HOME to point to the new install.
<ActionParsnip> robstark: use it instead of the gui
<robstark> But like, a page of some kind?  Or a wiki?  Looking for a reference point here.
<Aranel> ActionParsnip: did and removed that folder too, after issuing plasma-desktop on terminal it starts kbuildsycoca, then crashes again.
<mhahe> also i checked before installing 12.04 on the ubuntu support for macbookpro and my laptop had no issues with wifi
<ActionParsnip> robstark: the guys in #bash may have some nice guides
<Aranel> oops. repost.
<robstark> cool
<robstark> Ty
<ActionParsnip> Aranel: remove the folder, then reboot. may help
<robstark> Heading out then, over there, thanks a ton
<master0010> terafl0ps, http://pastebin.com/938DCASJ
<ActionParsnip> np :)
<lukys> http://www.petitiononline.com/system76/petition.html
<lukys> Replace Proprietary BIOS with Coreboot in System76 Machines
<terafl0ps> master0010: Great.  Open up /etc/alternatives/java_vm, /etc/bash.bashrc, and /etc/environment and set JAVA_HOME to point to your new JAVA_HOME.
<terafl0ps> master0010:  It should take effect once you log out and log back in.
<sukesh> Hi
<RupertPupkin> hi sukesh do you have a question?
<ActionParsnip> terafl0ps: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<ActionParsnip> terafl0ps: easier
<sukesh> I have just installed 12.04 on my desktop and I'm not getting the password screen after it goes into screensaver / powersave mode. I can't get back to the GUI mode at all. My hard disk is showing activity though. Cn someone pls help?
<master0010> terafl0ps, how do i edit java_vm?
<master0010> terafl0ps, the other files were already with my new JAVA_HOME
<terafl0ps> master0010:On second thought, you probably don't need to edit /etc/alternatives/java_vm.
<master0010> terafl0ps, but the other files were already edited
<master0010> terafl0ps, i didn't made any changes
<terafl0ps> ActionParsnip, I think he already followed basically those same instructions, but his JAVA_HOME still points to Java 6.
<terafl0ps> master0010: Are you running gnome right now?  This may seem odd, but I've had to log out of gnome at times and log back in to get system environment variable changes to stick sometimes.
<remlabm> having an issue with nvidia drivers for my GF 8500 on Ubuntu 12. I have installed the latest drivers but my monitor says 3840x 1080 instead having 2x 1920x1080. What would cause that?
<master0010> i've done that several times
<Dr_Willis> remlabm:  if using twinview the system sees one very wide monitor.
<master0010> every time i make a change i logout and log in
<remlabm> Dr_Willis: what should my Xconfig be set on?
<remlabm> Dr_Willis: by default it had my 2nd monitor disbaled
<terafl0ps> master0010, It has to be defined in one of those files for system-wide environment variables or one of the scripts executed at login by your user.  You may want to double check those places to make sure that the old JAVA_HOME definition is isn't appearing anywhere in those files *after* the new JAVA_HOME definition.  If It's defined twice, the second one would win.
<sokak> yay, found an one liner to kill dupes in sources.list, just wanted to share
<remlabm> So i guess the issue is, ubuntu is not picking up my 2nd monitor. Can i manually add that do xorg.conf with out breaking everything?
<master0010> terafl0ps, thats what im thinking... but i don't find nothing about java 6 in any config file
<jagginess> remlabm, does the X log say it's picking up e-did information from the second monitor ? (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<newmar> hi, I have a toshiba u505 laptop and after de ubuntu upgrade the battery dont keep more than one hour working, anyone can help me?
<jagginess> remlabm, is this monitor really a "tv" ?
<terafl0ps> master0010: You can use that recursive grep command to find the old Java 6 path wherever it may be hiding.
<remlabm> jagginess it does. i dont want to paste in here.. No same monitors, 2x 24inch acers
<Dr_Willis> remlabm:  run nvidia-settings as root. enable twinview. set monitors how you like.save to sorg.conf. restart X
<sukesh> Rupertpupkin I have just installed 12.04 on my desktop and I'm not getting the password screen after it goes into screensaver / powersave mode. I can't get back to the GUI mode at all. My hard disk is showing activity though. Cn someone pls help?
<jagginess> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<remlabm> Dr_Willis: i cant use twinview, I rotate one monitor :)
<jagginess> remlabm, ^
<Dr_Willis> rotate?
<terafl0ps> find /etc/* -exec grep "any string I want to find anywhere in any config file" -exec grep -il {} \;
<newmar> anyone can help me with the problem of my battery, or have the toshiba u505 laptop and know how to do it work better with ubuntu?
<remlabm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/997862/
<remlabm> yes, i rotate my left monitor so it is 1024x1920
<Dr_Willis> newmar:  id say check the forums and askubuntu.com for your exact laptop. there may be some battery tweaks for it. The powersaveing stuff for some laptops. dont work very well.
<innociv_> What do I do about a package depending on libmysqlclient15off when I have libmysqlclient16?  libmysqlclient15off  is not longer in the repo.
<master0010> terafl0ps, thanks for the help. I think i found it :) i was looking on the bash.bashrc file..... but it was on the ~/.bashrc
<jagginess> remlabm, that's not the whole log, try using xclip or pastebinit, eg --> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | xclip   -- then you can use the middle-mouse button to paste in the textbox at the pastebin site (provide the new url please)
<terafl0ps> Ah, that would do it.
<remlabm> oh you want the whole thing? sorry i thought you just wanted the nvidia snippet
<jagginess> remlabm, xclip can be installed - apt-get install xclip
<tomreyn> innociv_: don't install packages which are not made for your ubuntu release.
<remlabm> jagginess : http://paste.ubuntu.com/997866/
<Dr_Willis> http://zuttobenkyou.wordpress.com/2009/10/04/linux-nvidia-xinerama-guide-rotating-just-one-monitor-in-a-dual-head-setup/
<newmar> Dr_Willis, i tried there but there isnt my problem
<Dr_Willis> i have a bigger ieeus ehre my X server gets amazingly sluggush after running for some time. Like right now. I can type faster then it can display... how annoying. I thought the last updatew  fixed it.
<ikonia> last RealEyes
<ikonia> oops
<RealEyes> <.<
<jagginess> remlabm, so you have two monitors of the same brand?  "Acer G235H"
<remlabm> jagginess, yup same exact model
<jagginess> remlabm, what happens when you type "xrandr" alone in a terminal box?
<jagginess> remlabm, does it mention both monitors?
<remlabm> yup says 2 things are connected
<jagginess> remlabm, did you try the Display option from system settings?
<remlabm> it only shows one monitor as "laptop"
<Somelauw> Is there a more convenient way to edit a zip file then the usual extracting and eventually bundling it again?
<jagginess> remlabm, that's weird.. so what about the xorg.conf file.. did you make one?
<graingert_> Somelauw: sometimes
<Somelauw> Also I have the same question for tar.gz, rar etc.
<BlackWeb> I'm trying to configure dns on my local machine which I entered the hostname along with there ip's in /etc/resolv.conf.  how would i restart dns or if its not recognizing the hostnames still would dns just need to be restarted
<graingert_> Somelauw: I believe file roller does that, but hides it
<remlabm> jagginess, this is the default one, i have not edited. i turned on twinview just to see if the 2nd monitor was working, but then turned it back off
<graingert_> Somelauw: ISO lets you delete files by flipping a bit in the file descripto
<jagginess> Somelauw, dunno how stable it is but i think there's a fuse filesystem for zip (meaning you can get a mountpoint for it)
<graingert_> r
<remlabm> jagginess, do you want me to post my xorg.conf?
<jagginess> remlabm, yes.. actually i noticed twinview is still on as shown in the x log
<Somelauw> jagginess: That sounds cool.
<jagginess> remlabm, you can pastebin the xorg.conf file
<infame> Hi... My "WIndow decorator" keeps on dying, at random times.... It's a bit annoying having to type: compiz-decorator --replace all the time, is there a workaround??
<xangua> BlackWeb: so you want to set a dns¿
<remlabm> jaginess, http://paste.ubuntu.com/997875/
<jagginess> Somelauw, you can always extract 1 file, modify it, then re-inject it back into the archive is another
<dontknow> cinnamon is awesome
<graingert_>  infame: fusion icon
<BlackWeb> ya right now have 3 computers on local network and want to be able to refer to them by hostname instead of Ip
<itaws> how to program c++ in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> itaws: same as any other os
<Orpheon> itaws: Get CodeBlocks
<ikonia> itaws: c++ is the same on any platform
<Orpheon> you already have gcc
<Orpheon> you're all set
<graingert_> infame: does it happen after you run unity --reset
<graingert_> this will reset all your us settings
<graingert_> ui*
<jagginess> remlabm, do you want xinerama?
<BlackWeb> which i placed hostnames and ips in /etc/resolv.conf and still it can resolve the hostnames do i need to restart dns or do something else besides just modifying /etc/resolv.conf
<infame> Er... I'll have to try it out
<infame> Thanks, for any possible solutions.
<remlabm> jagginess, from what ive been told, i want to stay away from xserver and xinerama
<jagginess> remlabm, uh..
<remlabm> that was in this channel, i was told dont use xinerama
<jagginess> remlabm, you have xinerama off.. that's what I'm believing you're after, no?
<jagginess> remlabm, who said that?
<itaws> but i programmed c++ in window but in ubuntu i donot know how to start  and where to start ?
<remlabm> i forget, wasnt to long ago either
<jagginess> remlabm, maybe if you enable twinview that xinerama may have be turned off.. but you have to consult the docs..
<Dr_Willis> twinview supercedes xinerama
<jagginess> remlabm, i said rename xorg.conf to xorg.conf_bak..
<b3lsatar> please someone help me to fix wirless on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> twinview is like nvidias own xinerama+extras
<jagginess> remlabm, stop lightdm (tty1), make a new xorg file...
<Piciu> hej
<Piciu> HALLO
<jagginess> remlabm, X -configure, then copy /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jagginess> remlabm, then start lightdm.. see if dual screen works after..
<remlabm> now that i think of it.. it might have been Dr_Willis i was talking too.
<Piciu> jest tam keos
<Dr_Willis> remlabm:  from what ive googled - twinview can rotate both monitors..  but not one.
<Orpheon> itaws: open terminal
<DJones> !pl | Piciu
<ubottu> Piciu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Orpheon> type in "sudo apt-get install codeblocks"
<Orpheon> I think it's called
<SnowmanX11> Has somebody experienced since the last (grub) update in 12.04 that win7 dual boot does not work? Chainloader fails.
<Piciu> yes ok
<Orpheon> it's in my opinion the best C++ editor
<remlabm> so what is the difference between using xinerama and using built in display
<Dr_Willis> remlabm:  xinerams can rotate one. but then you lose some of the extra twinview features
<jagginess> remlabm, before making a new xorg.conf perhaps you can try the nvidia-settings-<> command, try to enable the second monitor with that
<Dr_Willis> the build in  display tool - only works with the gl noevau drivers i belive - not the nvidisda ones
<wilee-nilee> SnowmanX11, this a fresh install, have you run sudo update-grub in ubuntu?
<remlabm> Oh, so if i disable the nouveau drivers, that borks the built in display
<remlabm> didnt realize they fit and in hand
<Guest73403> ciao
<SnowmanX11> It was an update and yes, I did. I have even reinstalled it. It worked ones and when I tried 2nd time it failed again.
<remlabm> trying that now jagginess
<Guest73403> !list
<ubottu> Guest73403: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pijush> hello
<jagginess> remlabm, type nvidia<tab tab>, see what tools you can use
<jagginess> (should be only 1 or two)
<itaws> <Orpheon>after installing codeblocks , where to write and how to run it ?
<jagginess> remlabm, it should be a gui tool too..
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure how well the nouveau drivers handle dual monitors
<remlabm> bug reposrt, detector, settings, unintsall, debugdump, installer, smi, xconfig
<ubuntu__> tük varmı
<b3lsatar> please someone help me to fix wirless on ubuntu
<ubuntu__> TÜRK VARMı??
<bennypr0fane> hello, could anyone take a look at this forum thread?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11952839#post11952839 I can't get my wlan chip to work with Ubuntu 12.04. There's confusion with the drivers...
<bennypr0fane> ubuntu_ english only, sorry!
<jagginess> remlabm, you runnign the nvidia-settings gui tool?
<ubuntu__> what is ubuntu 12.04 live cd pasword
<remlabm> yup
<ikonia> there isn't one
<jagginess> remlabm, can u list both monitors?
<bennypr0fane> ubuntu_ it shouldn't have an
<remlabm> yup
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys, can anyone tell me if there's a way i can install the drivers under ubuntu 10.04 ? http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices
<bennypr0fane> *a password
<Wiz_KeeD> it says yes (2.6.33+) and i think i have an older version
<jagginess> remlabm, so you should be able to activate the second monitor probably
<remlabm> but the 2nd one has everything as "unkonwn"
<ubuntu__> what is ubuntu 12.04 live cd password
<sirriffsalot> Anyone know what has happened to amsn on ubuntu 12.04?
<bennypr0fane> ubuntu_ , there is no password
<Dr_Willis> Only time ive seen the live cd ask for a password is when it was badly burnt, or some how messed up
<Dr_Willis> the default user is 'ubuntu' i belive.. but for some odd reason when i installed 12.04 it was like 'test' on the live cd as the username.. not sure what was up with that
<jagginess> remlabm, you called it "Unknown" in your xorg.conf file..
<meoblast001> there's something really confusing about unity for me
<remlabm> jagginess, so what do you recommend i do from this point?
<meoblast001> when i have thunderbird running, the amount of new emails it shows in unity is the amount of new items in my spam box
<bennypr0fane> Dr_Willis I'm on live usb, I ahve Ubuntu as usr name
<jagginess> remlabm, i recommend you pastebin a sample X -configure makes..
<meoblast001> is there a way to change this?
<jagginess> remlabm, type stop lightdm, then do X -configure, start lightdm, then pastebin /root/xorg.conf.new the sample
<Wiz_KeeD> does anyone know how i can upgrade my kernel with ubuntu 10.04 over 2.6.33?
<OerHeks>  sirriffsalot the "amsn" package was deleted from the ubuntu repository, don't know why.
<ubuntu__> What is the password for the ubuntu live cd
<OerHeks> ubuntu__, there is no password, user = ubuntu pass = empty
<Dr_Willis> bennypr0fane:  as i said it was weird - the cd i got form the torrents.. not sure what the deal was. It may have been a daily build
<ubuntu__> live cd password ?
<ubuntu__> su ?
<OerHeks> ubuntu__, read ^^^
<remlabm2> jagginess, what did you need from the X -configure?
<Wiz_KeeD> nobody?
<jagginess> remlabm2, that command makes the sample xorg file in /root
<jagginess> remlabm2, run that command as the superuser
<remlabm2> ok did that
<jagginess> remlabm2, superuser's home is "/root"
<jagginess> remlabm2, so pastebin the sample file
<BlueChaos> hellow guys
<ubuntu__> ubuntu live cd password? please?
<remlabm2> jagginess, didnt work, ways , Configuration Failed
<OerHeks> ubuntu__, i answered your question a couple of minutes ago.
<remlabm2> Number of screens does not match the number jo detected devices
<oCean> ubuntu__: there is NO password for the ubuntu user. If you need root privileges, then use sudo command
<oCean> !sudo | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<BlueChaos> ocean
<BlueChaos> are u  /
<oCean> BlueChaos: what?
<BlueChaos> I need help to figure out how can i add some modules intro webmin pannel
<BlueChaos> know ?
<ubuntu__> Türk yok mu?
<georgelappies> ubuntu_, there is no password, nothing, blank, nada
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: aawh...
<oCean> !tr | ubuntu__
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: where do you check the ubuntu "repository" chief database as it were?
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<oCean> BlueChaos: this channel can not help you with webmin, it is not supported with ubuntu
<BlueChaos> lol
<BlueChaos> I have installed on my unbuntu 12.04
<BlueChaos> check this out
<oCean> BlueChaos: yes, but it is not supported
<oCean> BlueChaos: please stop
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, it is removed, as you can see in softwarecentre/synaptic.
<BlueChaos> so
<xangua> ubuntu_ for live cd¿ tried user: ubuntu password: leave it blank
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: yeah, but sometimes one has to add a repository for it to be available
<oCean> sirriffsalot: you can also use ubottu for searching for package information
<BlueChaos> tell me u one software to us and afcourse to bee supported by unbuntu for manage' this sh1t over here
<ikonia> BlueChaos: that language is unacceptable
<ubuntu__> thanks
<oCean> BlueChaos: mind your language in this channel please
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, yes i found a 'amsn-daily'  ppa, if that is what you want >>https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: So I can add that and things'll be dandy?
<Guest35585>  hola hi hello :)
<jagginess> remlabm2, that's fine.. it still made a full xorg sample file
<jagginess> remlabm2, did you pastebin it
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: where is the chief repository list as it were?
<xangua> OerHeks: sirriffsalot and all build failed
<BlueChaos> ok sorry tell me one software to use for manage from webs my pc
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, it is a personal testing archiv, no succes guaranteed, and ubuntu does not support ppa troubles.
<sirriffsalot> xangua: hmm?
<oCean> sirriffsalot: please note that PPA's are 3rd party repositories
<jagginess> BlueChaos, you want an easy to setup remote linux?
<sirriffsalot> oCean: 3rd party meaning?
<BlueChaos> yes
<jagginess> BlueChaos, like remote desktop?
<BlueChaos> no ...re
<OerHeks> 3rd party = not from ubuntu or partners
<BlueChaos> like this
<BlueChaos> I give u in private adress
<Orbitey> teamviewer works well for me
<oCean> sirriffsalot: not under our "control", so unsupported. Maintainers can do whatever they want with their software and their repository
<xangua> OerHeks: did you notice the ppe you recomended has All packages failed to build¿
<sirriffsalot> oCean: so a good idea to check up on the reviews before install?:P
<xangua> ppa*
<remlabm2> jagginess, i cant find it to pastebin it... there is nothing in /root that says xorg
<jagginess> BlueChaos, it's easy..download this -- http://www.nomachine.com/preview/select-package-virtual-desktop-workstation.php?os=linux  , then use firefox from another station --> https://<ip>:4080  .. or you can use the Nomachine "Player" from mac/linux/windows and get it a bit faster than firefox
<OerHeks> xangua, no, didn't see that, thanks for mentioning it.
<oCean> sirriffsalot: yes, or contact the maintainers of the package. PPA pages (in launchpad) usually have some statistics about recent upload, succesful builds etc
<jagginess> remlabm2, did you type "find /root"  ?
<sirriffsalot> oCean: cheers mate!
<OerHeks> so, sirriffsalot, ppa is not build right, all you can do is build the source yourself.
<BlueChaos> let me try I annonce u if is what i'am searching for..
<remlabm2> nothing therefor xorg.confg
<remlabm2> nothing therefor xorg.conf*
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: hmm ok
<jagginess> BlueChaos, also.. have ssh installed-- apt-get install ssh (ssh server needs to be installed of course)
<carlos_eduardo> does someone know any website that allows me to send annonymous email?
<jagginess> remlabm2, did you stop lightdm first?
<remlabm2> yessir
<GayLordUK> :)
<jagginess> remlabm2, did you run as user root? (not sudo)
<BlueChaos> jagginess I have already installed on my unbuntu ssh
<remlabm2> that i didnt do... now its htere ;)
<remlabm2> got a huge error when turning lightdm back on. Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors, and it lists all kinds of resolutions
<ralucu> Hi all
<jagginess> remlabm2, still waiting..
<remlabm2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/997920/
<ralucu> Is compiz support in gnome 3 now?
<xangua> ralucu: unity uses compiz
<jagginess> remlabm2, back up /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf_bak00
<ralucu> Xangua : how about gnome 3?
<remlabm2> ko
<xangua> ralucu: unity is a shell for gnome3
<jagginess> remlabm2, then cp /root/<sample> to /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. now edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "nouveau" to "nvidia", stop lightdm, start lightdm.. see what happens..
<ralucu> Ok thanks
<guntbert> carlos_eduardo: that has nothing to do with ubuntu support - and as an answer: I don't think that such a site exists
<realpain> Magyarul kerdezhetek?
<ralucu> Ok next question i
<ralucu> Can ubuntu support android?
<ralucu> In kernel 3.4 ?
<guntbert> !hu | realpain
<ubottu> realpain: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<DJones> !hu | realpain
<remlabm2> jagginess, started lightdm, get the resolutio error, only 1 monitor
<ox1de> I have one minor qualm with ubuntu OS.... that is that there should be better music visualizers available.
<ox1de> do you think this could be upgraded?
<terafl0ps> ralucu, You can think of Android as a completely different Linux distribution from Ubuntu.
<jagginess> remlabm2, do you have "nvidia" for Card0 and Card1 ?
<RidDrib> Helo
<RidDrib> Puerto Rico
<remlabm2> jagginess, i did, there has to be something else going on here, its showing 2 gfx cards and 4 monitors in this config
<Guest83919> jagginess
<terafl0ps> ralucu: Google built Android, so asking if Ubuntu can support Android doesn't really make sense because the two are essentially two different Linux distributions with different purposes in mind.
<RidDrib> How can create server??
<mneptok> RidDrib: serving what?
<ultrixx_> RidDrib: you want to set up a webserver or mailserver or what?
<Guest45211> e ae
<Lorphos> Hello.. is there a mirror for kernel.ubuntu.com - it is extremely slow
<g0th> hi
<detrate> has anyone had a problem where flash in chromium shows through onto other tabs?
<detrate> I can't seem to get it to go away without restarting
<detrate> I've tried killing the flash extension
<detrate> closing all my tabs
<detrate> restarting my WM
<g0th> when I try to install wine or skype, ubuntu tries to install a whole bunch of packages ending in :i386, but I have amd64, how do I install either skype or wine?
<Lorphos> kernel.ubuntu.com takes several minutes to respond to a single HTTP request
<g0th> the list of the mentioned packages is huge btw
<manigma77_> Is there an easy way to get wifi going on ubuntu 12.04? I have the acer niplijy 802.11b/g/n card, but ubuntu doesn't recognize it. I tried to hook up my ethernet, but I couldn't get that to work either. Sorry, new to ubuntu.
<manigma77_> *niplify
<e_t_> g0th: Skype is proprietary and they only offer a 32bit version. That's why you need all the i386 libraries. With 12.04 though, I think they're using multi-arch, so some or all of those may be virtual packages, I'm not sure.
<bennypr0fane> hello, could anyone take a look at this forum thread?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11952839#post11952839 I can't get my wlan chip to work with Ubuntu 12.04. There's confusion with the drivers...
<Lorphos> who takes care of kernel.ubuntu.com? It needs a little loving.. seems to be almost completely down
<bennypr0fane> manigma77_ hwo are you online right now?
<samira> fine
<samira> tanx
<samira> and u?
<manigma77_> windows 7, I have a wubi install
<manigma77_> just looking to do some building for android
<g0th> e_t_: what does that mean? multirach?
<e_t_> Lorphos: I noticed major slowness from archive.ubuntu.com a couple of days ago. I switched to another mirror.
<remlabm2> is there a down side to using the nouveau drivers? i feel the nvidia ones are just causing me headaches
<e_t_> g0th: It means binaries/libraries that can be used for either 32 or 64bit. http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch
<g0th> how can I tell if it is multiarch or not?
<bennypr0fane> manigma77_ there is this magnificent script for diagnosing your WiIi, I recently used it to look at my own WiFI problem: http://sourceforge.net/projects/wirelessscript/
<g0th> there is skype and skype:i386
<g0th> and similar for other packages
<Noobist> Hey, I'm new to ubuntu, so I have a problem
<Lorphos> e_t_ is there a mirror for kernel.ubuntu.com?
<Ca11um> Hey guys.
<manigma77_> thank you bennypr0fane, i'll check it out
<Noobist> Using wine, if I wanted to add launch parameters to a program, how do I do that?
<g0th> e_t_: skype requires some packages that end in ":i386"
<Noobist> Like, -window
<bennypr0fane> manigma77_ do you need instructions for running the script?
<g0th> e_t_: so I should just install all those (100's of) packages just for skype?
<Ca11um> I saw this screenshot a few days ago (can't find it now), but it showed a 12.04 login screen; it had a bunch of random usernames, "Guest Session", and "Network Account"....
<Ca11um> Does Ubuntu support network accounts, like an Active Directory?
<Lorphos> yes for example LDAP
<e_t_> g0th: How badly do you want Skype? If you must have Skype, does it really matter what the dependencies are? If you can do without Skype and don't want the extra packages, don't install it.
<manigma77_> bennypr0fane, yes please, I am looking on the main site now, but I haven't learned the basic terminal codes yet.
<bennypr0fane> manigma77_ here's everything about it: http://wiki.bodhilinux.com/doku.php?id=wireless_script
<Ca11um> So I can setup a Ubuntu Server with LDAP, and it hosts all the accounts?
<manigma77_> bennypr0fane thanx again
<terafl0ps> Ca11um:  You can also use winbind to talk to Active Directory.
<e_t_> Lorphos: I don't know.
<Ca11um> I want a controlled interface with restrictions (like Group Policy), and the ability to lively sign in to an account hosted on a server.
<Ca11um> So documents and such are asyncronous on all machines
<Ca11um> asynchronous *
<jagginess> remlabm2, this is the first attempt to get it to work.. you can scratch the previous attempts because your ServerLayout section previously was wrong.. you only had 1 monitor mentioned in it
<bennypr0fane> once, you've run it, post the results in the forum or pastebin them and ask someone in here to take a look at them. The script prints a very neat .txt file with results
<bennypr0fane> *@manigma77_
<manigma77_> bennypr0fane after some research I believe I need to install the broadcom sta wireless drivers, but I can't figure out how to do it without internet
<remlabm2> jagginess, what do you recommend next then?
<bennypr0fane> manigma77_ do you know the name of your wlan chip?
<manigma77_> no
<terafl0ps> Ca11um, as far as authentication goes you have a couple choices.  You can use winbind and PAM and have your linux machines authenticate against AD, or you can maintain a NIS server and have the linux machines authenticate against that.
<manigma77_> just acer niplify
<celthunder> Ca11um: documents are always asynchronous unless you sync them....
<bennypr0fane> that's the pc, or the chip?
<g0th> e_t_: I just don't want my system to be messed up again by all kinds of dependencies conflicts/etc....
<terafl0ps> NIS and NFS would let you setup centrally managed user accounts and home directories.
<manigma77_> thats the wifi chip as far as I know, the computer is an acer aspire
<Ca11um> Sorry celthunder asynchronous is the wrong word
<Ca11um> synchronised
<bennypr0fane> so are you in Wubi right now? and if yes, does it have internet?
<Ca11um> And what could I use for restrictions (such as enforced wallpaper, desktop icons, restricted access to settings, etc)
<celthunder> Ca11um: unison or rsync with ssh
<manigma77_> no, i'm in win 7
<bennypr0fane> but what about your Wubi install?
<manigma77_> it has no internet, ethernet or wireless
<celthunder> Ca11um: hmm never tried to restrikt that but making the configs read only ?
<e_t_> g0th: As long as you use the package manager, dependency conflicts are very rarely an issue. That's what package managers are for. I've installed Skype of x64 with no problems, several times.
<manigma77_> bennypr0fane, can i pm you?
<OerHeks> !offline | manigma77_
<ubottu> manigma77_: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<bennypr0fane> sure
<celthunder> e_t_: package managers are for many things, dependency issues were not actually covered by early managers
<Ca11um> I guess it's not common for Linux to be used in an untrustworthy environment then, eh?
<jagginess> remlabm2, what xorg.conf config are you using? did you try both Card0 and Card1 with "nvidia" ?
<g0th> e_t_: hmm, for me I always get dependency conflicts with ubuntu
<celthunder> Ca11um: i didnt say it couldnt be done just said ive never had to do it.  my stuffs locked down but i never tried to restrict that in particular
<g0th> e_t_: I tried it now (to install all) and hope for the best
<Ca11um> Okay, thanks.
<Lorphos> wow, it takes more than 5 minutes for a request to kernel.ubuntu.com to go through
<terafl0ps> In a lot of cases you can restrict access to settings by having your NIS users in a group that is not a member of some of the system groups that exist to manage specific settings.
<Ca11um> So what were the things to look into; NIS, NFS, winbind?
<Lorphos> the actual transfer once it starts is fast
<terafl0ps> Yes.  NIS or Winbind though.  You probably don't want both.
<tommyfun> Ca11um: If you're that worried about locking down the systems, take a look at the LTSP
<Ca11um> Thanks
<Ca11um> Also, what exactly is SELinux?
<bluesnow> Hi, I'm wondering if I can update a 11.04 LiveUSB to a 12.04 LiveUSB without affecting the computer that I'm running the USB on
<Ca11um> All I know is it's a "security" program that the NSA introduced
<remlabm2> jagginess, it is only showing one card and yes its nvidia
<jagginess> remlabm2, i think you should stick with 1 of the drivers and work on it.. if you can't get nvidia to work, lemme know, and then we can try nouveau.. i haven't been on more than 1 minute about this because i never got any feedback if you edited both Card0 and Card1 to nvidia
<tommyfun> SELinux is just a way to lock down a system
<angel282> Does Ubuntu have command for restoring the sources.list file? or some source.list generator?
<kovu> hi guys im having a problem with pinguy 11.04 - Ive tried installing via live usb and CD and both times it hangs at the first install screen (the one that has 2 tickboxes asking if you want to update and if you want to install 3rd party software). can anyone offer advice? would it be worth installing a previous version and then updating versions inside the old version?
<remlabm2> jagginesss, im responding, and im not stepping off you rpath, im just curoius why nouveau shouldnt be used?
<tommyfun> I think AppArmor is in vogue now
<yeats> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<whiskers75> !squid3
<whiskers75> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<alan83> hey hi may i know how can i use netbeans with j2me installed?
<whiskers75> !bitcoin
<freedomrun> hello.. does somebody know how to get rid of menu in nautilus window as there is already global menu of it
<javierf_> Hi. After upgrading to 12.04, the scroll function of my touchpad doesn't work properly. Its sensibility is much smaller than it was and it only works on the very edge. Can't find an answer in google. Anyone has an idea what can i do?
<whiskers75> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<whiskers75> !paitence
<remlabm2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<whiskers75> !patience
<terafl0ps> angel28:  The easiest way to manage repositories in sources.list is probably Synaptics.
<kovu> hello friends, I was seeing if anyone could help me , I've tried installing pinguy 11.04 on my PC from both a Live Boot (made with linux live) and a burnt cd - both times it does not let me past the first installation page (the page with 2 tickboxes asking if youd like to download updates and install 3rd party drivers for mp3 etc.)
<kovu> <kovu> ive tried installing it directly from the first boot screen & by going into the live mode first and then trying.,
<ikonia> kovu: we don't support pinguy here
<ikonia> kovu: sorry about that, it's only ubuntu here
<kovu> okay no problem,
<ikonia> thanks
<kovu> although your best advice would have been to "try installing ubuntu" ;)
<kovu> but thats what im gonna do anyway,.
<freedomrun> is there special unity channel?
<freedomrun> wake me up if someone answer :)
<robstark> KDE vs unity, thoughts?
<OerHeks> freedomrun, unity is supported here.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gnome classic of course
<angel282> Does Ubuntu have command for restoring the sources.list file? or some source.list generator?
<ikonia> angel282: no
<ikonia> angel282: there is no restore command
<freedomrun> DerHeks thank you :)
<L3top> angel282: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ikonia> robstark: not really a valid discussion, it's personal taste
<ikonia> robstark: try them, see what you like and then use it
<smithw> Hi, I bought a laptop with an nvidia card which isn't supported by nvidia official drivers yet (GT 650M). It does have the dreaded Optimus, so I know I'll have to use either Bumblebee or Ironhide. Should I: a) install BB/IH right now; b) wait for the official driver to support it; c) wait for BB/IH specifically support it?
<OerHeks> smithw, the wiki says bumblebee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee there is also the #Bumblebee irc channel here on freenode, those guys are up2date
<smithw> OerHeks, thank you very much!
<yashwant> hi any onen how to switch on the ringing chat ringing sound from .
<yashwant> if any one called me then it is not ringing.
<alan83> hey hi may i know how can i use netbeans with j2me installed?
<cosmic> hi @ all
<sirriffsalot> How do I update my BIOS in Ubuntu...?
<sirriffsalot> from ubuntu* rather
<terafl0ps> sirriffsalot: You may not be able to.  I would stick to the BIOS flash utilities your computer manufacturer provides.
<guntbert> sirriffsalot: you cannot, unless the manufacturer provides an utility
<cosmic> I have  a new graphic card  Nvidia GT 520, since i have build in the card  and have conected the PC via HDMI Cable i have massiv problems . 1. My  Desktop doesnt fit on the TV anymore, second sound problems with game emulators. Is anyone so kind to give me hint how to get rid of my probs !?
<sirriffsalot> Lol... how lame
<L3top> bioses are all different sirriffsalot... they typically have a utility from your manufacturer, you may not be able to...
<sirriffsalot> Should be a software for that in ubuntu...
<sirriffsalot> Laame
<L3top> cosmic: overscanning is a pain to deal with... are you using the native nouveau driver or the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<sirriffsalot> terafl0ps: flash utilities...? How would I go about doing that?
<cosmic> hi L3top , i am using the nativ NVIDIA
<L3top> sirriffsalot: bios manipulation is no joke... you are best sticking to the utils
<sirriffsalot> L3top: yeah, better leave well enough alone
<terafl0ps> Go to your computer manufacturer's website and look under the drivers for your machine.
<L3top> cosmic: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<sirriffsalot> 12.04 lol:)
<terafl0ps> There should be a section for BIOS updates.
<melodie> hi
<sirriffsalot> L3top: let's make it more simple then; I'm on a acer aspire x3200... Can't find how do increase the cpu speed anywhere in the bios=(
<terafl0ps> You have to be absolutely certain (and I can't emphasize this enough) that you are downloading the correct BIOS.
<yashwant> my empathy is not ringig while any friend is called me , please help me how to swithc on the ringigng
<melodie> is there someone here who is used to the launchpad wiki ? (and would be willing to help with a actualization ?)
<L3top> sirriffsalot: have you looked at the manual from your manufacturer?
<sirriffsalot> L3top: no.. no idea where it is haha):
<cosmic> L3top,  i think it is natty , 11.04
<L3top> www.acer.com
<sirriffsalot> L3top: haha, alright!
<melodie> it is about creating a live cd from scratch I have identified something to be changed but I am not used to this wiki and don't want to make a mistake
<remlabm> jagginess: are you still with me?
<L3top> cosmic: dpkg-query nvidia* | grep ^ii
<chaotix> hi, i need a hand with this:  i just deleted a virtual machine that i had in virtualbox, and clicked to delete all files, but i am not sure that everything that could be was deleted, and i need to free up space..  i created the virtual machine an hour ago and had more free space on my machine than right now after having deleted it..  i am running ubuntu 10.04, can somoene please give me a hand?  thanks in advance  :)
<cosmic> it is the latest wich is available
<cosmic> @ L3top
<cosmic> its the nativ one from the nvidia homepage
<terafl0ps> sirriffsalot: It's very likely that your CPUs multipliers and bus frequency are locked, and you won't be able to change them even with a BIOS update.
<sirriffsalot> L3top: I can't find my computer model in the website... haha:)
<smerz> Does anyone's ubuntu one work well? I only got trouble with it, thinking of trying dropbox.
<sirriffsalot> L3top: Nvm, found it
<L3top> cosmic: that would not be native... that was why I was asking. nouveau would be native. So in the nvidia settings utility I believe there is a way to resize the desktop to deal with overscanning.
<cosmic> L3top, please be so kind to explain me , how the "original" Nvidia drive can not be native ?
<yashwant> hi no one use empthy for chat please sole my proble while calling why ring is not working ?
<terafl0ps> sirriffsalot: I'd also say that as a general rule I won't even attempt a BIOS update unless I am doing it to fix a bug.  If you do it wrong, your computer is bricked.
<L3top> Native means born there vs transported there. You had to download a closed source driver from a third party source, that is not native. it is as far as you can get from it.
<sirriffsalot> terafl0ps: I suppose you're right, but the only reason I want to do this is because I can't get my cpu rate any higher than 1.20Ghz
<L3top> The original driver was xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<orflon> hello, I'd like to go back to gnome 3.2 (the classical gnome menu, instead of the new in 3.4).
<sirriffsalot> terafl0ps: cpufreq doesn't work in setting it higher, cpufreq-info -m tells me it's back at 1.20Ghz after starting my computer the next day
<terafl0ps> sirriffsalot: What speed do you think it should be capable of?
<adrian_2E0SDR> I just removed LXDE and it and Openbox are still in the desktop selection, how can i remove them?
<sirriffsalot> terafl0ps: 2.40Ghz...
<orflon> is that only a configuration in 3.4 or should I really go back to 3.2? And how dangerous is that?
<sirriffsalot> terafl0ps: it says so..
<terafl0ps> Does the BIOS show the clock speed as 2.4 GHz?
<L3top> !downgrade | orflon
<ubottu> orflon: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<cosmic> L3top, Thank you very much , do you think the nouvo driver will work better ?
<L3top> I do not cosmic. The problem is the TV
<orflon> L3top, so am I forced to use that kind of menu?
<L3top> There is, frankly, 0 reason for manufacturers to still use overscanning. It is a byproduct of a defunct methodology.
<L3top> !nounity | orflon
<ubottu> orflon: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cosmic> Did you ran in the same kind of issue L3top  ? i am using a samsung
<adrian_2E0SDR> I just removed LXDE and it and Openbox are still in the desktop selection, how can i remove them?
<guntbert> !repeat | adrian_2E0SDR
<ubottu> adrian_2E0SDR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<orflon> L3top, I'm using 12.04. Does the same apply to those?
<L3top> I run into it daily. We build our own x window and have a utility to compensate for it... but desktop is going to require the nvidia tool to do it. We explicitly break that tool because it messes with our method, so I never see it and cannot walk you through it cosmic
<adrian_2E0SDR> Ubottu, Sorry m8ty
<L3top> I believe so orflon.
<orflon> thanks
<cosmic> L3top, Thank you very muc for your support !
<cosmic> L3top, Thank you very much for your support !
<L3top> any time cosmic.
<sixpack> hey everyone hope your day is going good.. I have a question regarding Chromium stable builds for Xubuntu 12.04.. I am using http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/stable/ubuntu is this the best ppa? Thanks!
<L3top> cosmic: you mentioned audio/games what was the issue there?
<terafl0ps> sirriffsalot: If the BIOS already shows the clock speed as 2.4 GHz, then I don't think a BIOS update will help anyway. It's also possible that your CPU is frequency scaling down to 1.2 GHz to save power if you aren't taxing it much.
<L3top> !ppa | sixpack
<ubottu> sixpack: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sirriffsalot> terafl0ps: it doesn't. it says that it can get to 2.40 but it is at 1.20
<sirriffsalot> terafl0ps: when I run the game and set the graphics to hardcore high the cpu ghz is still at 1.20..
<cosmic> since i use the hdmi connection , i have trouble to control my "VOLUME" via Mythtv and i have trouble using emulators like Zsnes, pcsxr , pSX , mupen64, mupen64plus , dolphin,  .... sound always "hacks" is interupted
<cosmic> @ L3top
<terafl0ps> sirriffsalot: Interesting.  Do the release notes on any newer BIOS updates mention the ability to change your CPU settings?
<xomp> hello, would anyone know how I can go about capturing packets on my network in order to find out who is attacking my server and how? I think I'm getting ICMP flooded and have tried tcpdump but I don't know if this is a good method or not
<L3top> cosmic check out our project www.linuxmce.org
<L3top> It is up your alley.
<guntbert> terafl0ps: it might be he has the wrong "governor" set for his cpu frequency
<guntbert> xomp: tcpdump is good for that
<L3top> cosmic: hdmi volume is digital, you will have no sound control from the box, it is only on the output device (like your tv).
<L3top> cosmic: it is on or off... that is all.
<xomp> guntbert, I'm using tcpdump -w /capture.log is this sufficient?
<cosmic> L3top, so it is not a prob of alsa ? and the use of pulseaudio will not help right ?
<L3top> Correct, you can only control volume at the destination device (amplifier or TV)
<cosmic> L3top, it is even not possible to turn off / on
<L3top> you have NO audio over hdmi? That is different.
<xomp> guntbert, when dumping to a log file I'm opening the log in wireshark and for whatever reason my server is listed as the source for some of the ICMP flooding which is HIGHLY improbable so I don't want to end up dropping packets from my own box lol
<L3top> cosmic: pm?
<guntbert> xomp: I'd use tcpdump -v , but write it to some place else (*not the root*)  - and *don't let that run for a long time*!! (it might fill your file system)
<xomp> yeah I don't write it to root. When running verbosely it just fills my console with tons of data that scrolls so fast I can't tell what's going on.
<guntbert> xomp: sorry, I'm on my way out - Good luck :-)
<xomp> since whoever is attacking our server is doing it with a botnet that has thousands of addresses
<xomp> ah thanks guntbert
<sirriffsalot> terafl0ps: no, but all I want to do is increase the cpu rate...
<g0th> hi
<sirriffsalot> terafl0ps: how would I do this?
<terafl0ps> sirriffsalot: guntbert raises a good point about CPU governor settings.  This may be helpful.  http://www.pantz.org/software/cpufreq/usingcpufreqonlinux.html
<g0th> the colors of flash movies are all wrong
<g0th> red is blue etc
<sirriffsalot> terafl0ps: yea, used that... gonna check it out anyway:D
<sirriffsalot> terafl0ps: this seems to in-depth and configurative to risk on a 12.04 system... I don't want to screw things up
<sirriffsalot> Wtf, this command sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/*/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq gave me these two outputs: "1200000" and "2400000" :S:S:S
<sirriffsalot> Does that mean I have two cpu's? Lol
<Loshki> xomp: does any of this help? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man7/icmp.7.html
<remlabm> if someone has a minute: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139983/ubuntu-12-04-and-nvidia-whoas
<terafl0ps> sirriffsalot:  Try "cpufreq-selector -g ondemand"
<sixpack> @g0th try to use an older version of flash it worked for me
<xmll> #faryshta
<ultrixx_> sirriffsalot: it seems your two cpu cores are in differen power saving states, so they differ in frequency
<ultrixx_> sirriffsalot: does that make sense to you?
<xmll> #faryshta
<Dougie187> Are there any pulseaudio "experts" in here? I'm having trouble with multiple output applications. I can only get one to output at a time.
<carlosx> holas
<melodie> bye
<j7> I'm getting this error when I try to run Processing: Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: com/sun/jdi/VirtualMachine : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
<j7> can anyone help?
<ultrixx> when you try to run what?
<j7> ultrixx: processing (processing.org)
<sancas> i cant update my system :(
<fuhreal> Howdy everyone!
<sirriffsalot> ultrixx: well sure...
<sirriffsalot> ultrixx: but still doesn't help me solve my problem haha:)
<terafl0ps> sirriffsalot:  "sudo cpufreq-set -g ondemand"
<j7> I'm getting this error when I try to run Processing: Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: com/sun/jdi/VirtualMachine : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
<j7> can anyone help?
<|MUSE|> hi, I am trying to specify whether a file is executabled or not on an NTFS partition. I believe I am mounting it wrong in fstab, or is it not possible at all?
<sirriffsalot> cpufreq-info -m tells me both are running at 1.20
<terafl0ps> sirriffsalot: ondemand should make both scale to demand up to their max frequency.
<j7> I'm getting this error when I try to run Processing: Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: com/sun/jdi/VirtualMachine : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0 .   Can anyone help?
<sirriffsalot> terafl0ps: is there a way to make them both go for "performance"?
<sirriffsalot> 2.40Ghz in other words
<ultrixx> j7: it runs fine on my computer. what ubuntu version are you using?
<terafl0ps> sudo cpufreq-set -g performance
<j7> ultrixx, precise
<j7> ultrixx, 12.04
<terafl0ps> but then they will stay at 2.4 all the time
<sirriffsalot> terafl0ps: guessed so, just had to check:P
<sirriffsalot> terafl0ps: hmm, well I guess ondemand is ok for a start
<terafl0ps> You can always flip between ondemand and performance.  I think their is a config file somewhere that lets this setting survive a reboot.
<ultrixx> j7: and you have downloaded the latest version from processing.org?
<sancas> watch my apt-get update/upgrade errors http://pastebin.com/Mqjwhq9g
<ultrixx> j7: which jre are you using? i am using 6. have you got version 7 installed?
<j7> ultrixx, how do I check?
<Omen_20> hi everyone :) finally got my wireless working in Ubuntu. Hadnt been using it since 11.04. Missed it
<ultrixx> in terminal type java -version
<j7>  version 6, I'm using version 6, ultrixx
<terafl0ps> sirriffsalot: I think ondemand is a sensible default setting for basically any system unless you actually run into problems with frequency scaling, overheating, or power consumption on a laptop.
<LinuX2half> I have a little application called "preload" installed but I cannot seem to access the interface.
<LinuX2half> I'm not sure if it's integrated in the command line.
<terafl0ps> I had one Dell laptop with a 2.4 GHz core 2 duo that literally could not be kept at 100% CPU utilization without overheating and shutting down because Dell didn't give the machine big enough heatsinks or fast enough fans.
<ultrixx> j7: does this error occur when starting processing or when starting an app that was written with it
<j7>  ultrixx: when starting processing
<j7> ultrixx: I think I installed the sun java jdk and not the open jdk
<praeludium> Is there a way to install Ubuntu on Natty? I seems to have GLib issues.
<terafl0ps> j7, The error sounds like it could be caused by trying to run a class with the wrong version of Java.  I would double check what version of Java your version of processing requires.
<killtrace> hi guys,does ubuntu downloads something in background,beside updates?
<raidhtc> i have a wired (lan) connection and a wireless(wan) connection . the 1st one is for a local network, the second one is for internet. when both are enabled ubuntu by defaults tries to find internet through lan, how can i make it prefer wireless connection for internet traffic?
<raidhtc> back, did i miss an answer?
<vicapow> is gparted pretty much the best live cd for increasing a hdd partition size?
<raidhtc> i have a wired (lan) connection and a wireless(wan) connection . the 1st one is for a local network, the second one is for internet. when both are enabled ubuntu by defaults tries to find internet through lan, how can i make it prefer wireless connection for internet traffic?
<blackmatrix_ny> hey all...any alternatives to using gnome-keyring on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Boreeas> For some reason, the "at"-key (alt_gr+q) stopped working for me. Pressing it does nothing. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<blackmatrix_ny> https://gist.github.com/947237  <---- Huge security vulnerability in ubuntu
<terafl0ps> raidhtc, you should be able to set your default gateway to the IP address of your wireless router and have it work.
<Gnea> blackmatrix_ny: dude, that's from 2008. 4 years ago..
<raidhtc> terafl0ps my wireless card is set to dhcp and my wired card has manual ip on a network without a gateway.
<raidhtc> when i disable eth0 internet works
<raidhtc> when i enable eth0  :) i dont have internet
<blackmatrix_ny> Gnea, yup...and it has still not been addressed, and it really makes ubuntu a laughing stock when security is the important thing that they are flaunting
<terafl0ps> raidhtc, What subnets do your wireless and wired networks use?
<blackmatrix_ny> Gnea, not to mention the attitude of the developers that if you are already logged in then everything is up for grabs which is a microsoft way of thinking about security
<oconnore> blackmatrix_ny: the _old_ microsoft way of security
<MattFromJax> Anyone get triple tapping working on a synaptics pad?  I'm attempting to pass a true triple click, not an emulated button.  I.e. to select an entire line of text.
<raidhtc> i believe they are on 24 both, but one has ips from 192.168.0.0  range and the other from 192.168.10.0 range
<anega> Hi any idea why Ubuntu 12 does not detect internal 3G modem?
<blackmatrix_ny> oconnore, correct...even microsoft doesnt do this blatant exposure of your passwords these days...whats up with ubuntu
<samd> blackmatrix_ny: sorry to get into the talk, i just logged in , whats the problem you guys are talking about?
<blackmatrix_ny> samd, the gnome-keyring spilling all the beans about your passwords in plain text format
<raidhtc> terafl0ps,  i believe they are on 24 both, but one has ips from 192.168.0.0  range and the other from 192.168.10.0 range
<samd> blackmatrix_ny: ohh i see, thanks
<terafl0ps> raidhtc, can you enable your wired NIC, run "netstat -rn"  and then pastebin the output once you disable the wired connection to get back on the Internet?
<blackmatrix_ny> the issue had been raised about 3-4 years ago and i still see a recent thread in ubuntu forums and this simple stuff has still not been addressed
<blackmatrix_ny> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965128&highlight=gnome-keyring
<DarwinSurvivor> MattFromJax: what have you tried so far (and what were the results)?
<raidhtc> terafl0ps,  brb
<DarwinSurvivor> MattFromJax: also, did it work in a previous verions (if so, which version(s))
<blackmatrix_ny> how are we to recommend ubuntu to others when ubuntu can't even obviously encrypt and save your passwords...this really suck
<MattFromJax> DarwinSurvivor: Adjusting FastClick, changing double tap times, disabling third button
<terafl0ps> raidhtc: can you also pastebin what you get from ifconfig too ?
<MattFromJax> DarwinSurvivor: Unknown.  First time with Linux and touchpad.  It is a MacBook 5,1 if that helps.
<raidhtc> test
<raidhtc> did i DC at all?
<DarwinSurvivor> MattFromJax: by "tripple click" do you mean tapping 3 times, or tapping with 3 fingers?
<terafl0ps> raidhtc: You appeared to be in the channel the whole time.
<blackmatrix_ny> I mean how easy it would be for a malicious website or malware to run a command on keyring and get all your passwords
<raidhtc> terafl0ps, strange, sec i will pastebin
<oconnore> blackmatrix_ny: that's probably the big issue -- ubuntu developers aren't facing a large malware issue yet, and are therefore lulled into a false sense of security.
<blackmatrix_ny> and the complete reluctance of ubuntu developers regarding this issue which was raised a long time ago and never been addressed is so discomforting
<euvaldo> Hello, something is wrong with my flash plugin. I'm using xubuntu 11.10. It worked fine from the CD, but it isn't anymore after I installed the system. I reinstalled the plugin lots of times and nothing happened. I've been searching google but all tutorials I've found seem pretty old. Youtube videos, for instance, simply don't show up. Are there any clues on what is happening, what should I do in order to make it work normally?
<MattFromJax> DarwinSurvivor: tapping 3 times.
<blackmatrix_ny> oconnore, I'm lulled too by migrating to Ubuntu for better security to find out that I am more exposed now
<raidhtc> terafl0ps, http://pastebin.com/YPc5HbTr here you go
<DarwinSurvivor> !flash | euvaldo did you try these instructions?
<ubottu> euvaldo did you try these instructions?: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<blackmatrix_ny> oconnore, I was actually working on a proof of concept to embed the python script into a javascript and gather all the passwords...but my javascript skills are weak but it's very possible for somebody with better JS skills than me
<DarwinSurvivor> MattFromJax: oh, I've never tried that, sorry. I thought you meant 3-finger tap (which I have)
<praeludium> Is there a way to install Ubuntu on Natty? I seems to have GLib issues.
<oconnore> blackmatrix_ny: you mean to run the script from a website? I would think firefox wouldn't allow that.
<terafl0ps> raidhtc, What's happening is your wired router becomes the default gateway when you connect.
<MattFromJax> DarwinSurvivor: thanks anyways.  How would you change the address in a browser bar? The content of the textbox isn't selected on focus.
<DarwinSurvivor> MattFromJax: you mean Ctrl+L?
<raidhtc> thats what i was thinking. how can i override this terafl0ps ? make default gateway my wlan0 connection
<blackmatrix_ny> oconnore, first i would write the script content to a file and then execute the script...
<DarwinSurvivor> blackmatrix_ny: I don't think that would work running from javascript because javascript is sandboxed. otherwise you could just as easily write a javascript that would download the users' e-mails from thunderbird!
<DarwinSurvivor> MattFromJax: have you looked at the synaptics documentation? There have been quite a few additions in the last 6 months or so, it may very well support tripple-click with a simply xorg adjustment
<terafl0ps> raidhtc, you may be able to configure DHCP on your router not to provide a default gateway.
<DarwinSurvivor> blackmatrix_ny: if a website can write an executable script and then run it with the same permissions as your user account, you have MUCH bigger problems...
<terafl0ps> raidhtc, You could also use static addresses and not assign a gateway in the wired config.
<raidhtc> my wired router has disabled dhcp. i use static adressing. i tried putting 0.0.0.0 as gateway adress but it didnt work. if i assign blank , i cannot save it through GUI in ubuntu
<blackmatrix_ny> DarwinSurvivor, im not much of a hacker but if there are python apis to extract the password list and using those apis doesnt require root id then any refined hacker can exploit that easily
<raidhtc> terafl0ps, my wired router has disabled dhcp. i use static adressing. i tried putting 0.0.0.0 as gateway adress but it didnt work. if i assign blank , i cannot save it through GUI in ubuntu
<blackmatrix_ny> DarwinSurvivor, i have read somewhere that you can write files using JS, can you change mod of files using JS too ?
<terafl0ps> raidhtc, you should be able to set this up in /etc/network/interfaces
<yeats> raidhtc: you still need a gateway address...
<raidhtc> terafl0ps,  thanks i will give it a try
<terafl0ps> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<DarwinSurvivor> blackmatrix_ny: root has *nothing* to do with it. those passwords are saved in a file that is 100% accessible to the running user (though encrypted). if someone is able to even read the encrypted content, let alone access it while decrypted, they could just as easily hijack your entire web browser and watch all your passwords as you log into websites
<yeats> raidhtc: no need for /etc/network/interfaces, just enter the IP of the router as the gateway
<terafl0ps> See the section on static configuration.
<MattFromJax> DarwinSurvivor: thanks.
<terafl0ps>  yeats, I think he wants the LAN to be private and static.
<fenrig> Hi i'm looking for a fast system wide proxy switcher (as I use Google chrome) (btw I'm using lucid)
<uskerine> hi, very basic question (new into ubuntu distro)... how can I get a console?
<DarwinSurvivor> blackmatrix_ny: the newest javascript allows for websites to save *data* on your computer that is then accessible to the same site later (basically a really big cookie). Javascript can NOT access ANY files that were not created by that website, nor can it execute anything outside of the javascript sandbox
<DarwinSurvivor> MattFromJax: no problem, the synaptics documentation (and man page) are FULL of different options and features that you can enable for some very cool setups on touchpads
<terafl0ps> yeats, His WLAN connection is the only valid route to the Internet.
<fenrig> is there a good system wide proxy switcher for ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> fenrig: open network manager and you should be able to change the proxy. if you find an application that does not respect it, please file a bug report
<raidhtc> sadf
<uskerine> where is terminal in ubuntu 12 (fresh install in unity)
<fenrig> DarwinSurvivor: well I can't use profiles in there :o
<DarwinSurvivor> uskerine: Ctrl+Alt+T
<blackmatrix_ny> DarwinSurvivor, so the file is encrypted which is a good thing to know. but the gnome-keyring still has apis that can be used through any python scripts running under the user id in plain text format. Why not encrypt those as well and whichever requesting app will know how to decrypt and use the pwd ?
<blackmatrix_ny> DarwinSurvivor, btw, what is the filename of the file where the pwds are stored in encrypted format ?
<uskerine> oh great, thanks darwinsurvivor
<uskerine> :)
<DarwinSurvivor> blackmatrix_ny: because A) the whole point of gnome-keyring is so each application doesn't have to use its own encryption and B) once someone can execute a script with your credentials, it's game over anyways!
<DarwinSurvivor> blackmatrix_ny: I'd have to look that up
<DarwinSurvivor> blackmatrix_ny: hmm, I don't have it installed currently, but I believe it is somewheres in .config/keyring or something like that (still looking)
<Boreeas> DarwinSurvivor: Well, not entirely true. If you don't reuse your passwords, someone being able to access the keyring would still hurt
<alam> hi guys
<euvaldo> !Restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alam> hows everyone in here?
<alexandr0s> since i upgraded to 12.04 ubuntu. i have this problem>>>> sudo apt-get update >>>>http://pastebin.gr/1843
<alexandr0s> open the link
<alam> hellow room :D
<alam> anyone there..... :/
<alexandr0s> please msg me private
<alam> wonder if my msgs are going thru
<L3top> Do you have a support question alam
<Boreeas> alam: Yes, we can see your messages
<alam> yes need help
<L3top> !details | alam
<ubottu> alam: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DarwinSurvivor> Boreeas: it may hurt a *little* more, but once a malicious person/script has gotten your credentials, they can do just about anything including capture your entire firefox session
<terafl0ps>  raidhtc: Is that working?
<blackmatrix_ny> DarwinSurvivor, yea, you're right...it's really game over on that scenario :-) my lack of JS understanding has really put me under the impression that it can write scripts and execute them
<L3top> alexandr0s: Running update a couple of times should fix itself.
<DarwinSurvivor> blackmatrix_ny: you can probably write a python interpreter that would allow you to run python scripts, but the python script wouldn't be able to access anything outside of what firefox lets it
<alexandr0s> i have tried this many many times
<alam> I am running Ubuntu 11.10 and my sound is not working.... it does if i plug my headphones in
<alexandr0s> nothing fixed
<DarwinSurvivor> alexandr0s: please stay in the channel so that we can make sure the advice you are receiving is both accurate and safe.
<Lunar_Lander> hello, why does my software-center download 72 MB of GIMP while the description says "28 MB to download, 52 MB after installation"?
<alam> i am a bit lost in all the text on the screen :/ seems very busy in here
<blackmatrix_ny> DarwinSurvivor, outside of firefox directory right ? btw what keyring do you use then if you don't use gnome-keyring ?
<DarwinSurvivor> Lunar_Lander: please provide a copy of the output that quoted those 3 numbers, they mean nothing out of context
<Lunar_Lander> well I went to software center and wanted to download GIMP
<DarwinSurvivor> blackmatrix_ny: I don't use one, I have my firefox passwords save in my firefox password manager and everything else in keepassx
<terafl0ps> alam:  I had the exact opposite problem.  My headphones didn't work, but my speakers did.  Plugging in headphones cut off my speakers, but no sound came through the headphones...
<L3top> alexandr0s: cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bu; cat /etc/apt/sources.list.bu | sort -u > /etc/apt/sources.list
<alam> hummm any ideas on how to fix :/ been trying to read up but new to linux was using windwos till very recent
<Lunar_Lander> and on the description page it said that 28 MB had to be downloaded and that the program would occupy about 52 MB after installation, so I clicked "install" and when the download began it said "X of 72 MB have been downloaded"
<L3top> alexandr0s: then apt-get update should not have the problem anymore.
<alam> got rid of that as i wanted some freedom
<DarwinSurvivor> blackmatrix_ny: not the firefox directory, the firefox *sandbox*. the sandbox prevents the JS from even accessing other tabs that are open in firefox
<alam> Uploaded my Alsa script report :/
<alam> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5f...e6f1931ce0826f
<terafl0ps> alam: I don't know what the root cause is, but I worked around it by running alsamixer from a command line and then muting my master volume, changing my master volume, and then muting and unmuting my headphone volume.
<blackmatrix_ny> DarwinSurvivor, gotcha...hey men, you just restored my confidence in ubuntu :-)
<L3top> Yes alam, it is busy in here, this is why it is best to limit your communication to a single line, with details of your problem.
<DarwinSurvivor> Lunar_Lander: there could be a number of reasons. inaccurate calcuation of dependencies, cache updating, repo updating, etc.
<Lunar_Lander> ah thanks!
<blackmatrix_ny> DarwinSurvivor, does chrome also operate like that or it allows script execution outside the sandbox
<DarwinSurvivor> blackmatrix_ny: glad to hear it. if you have any other questions about firefox's sandbox, check out their irc channel (or forums). they are *very* open about their security practices
<terafl0ps> alam:  I have a feeling the same procedure might work for you if you do the same thing only with the speaker channel in alsamixer instead of the headphone channel.
<DarwinSurvivor> blackmatrix_ny: I don't know of ANY browsers that allow javascript to execute outside the sandbox. even IE6 had protections there (not perfect mind you)
<alam> where and how do i access alsamixer
<alam> ?
<terafl0ps> alam: Open a terminal by pressing "ctrl+alt+T"
<terafl0ps> then type in "alsamixer"
<grpace> Greetings all!  I have just tried using the Ubuntu One Cloud Storage.  I uploaded a small text file there as a test, and sent email to share it with a buddy.  However, it seems they could not access the shared folder unless they created their own separate account there.  While they got 5Gb when signing up, free...  They may never use it.  Is this really the way Ubuntu One works ??
<alam> cheers
<Lady-Tux> hi i want to ask something....why is it that when i clicked my folder instead for the folder that will open it seems my virtualbox is the one that will pop-up what seems to be the problem?
<oconnore> blackmatrix_ny: I fail to see where you confidence was restored. The entire keyring should not be available to any process running with user permissions.
<L3top> alam this may also be helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1843523
<alam> okay now i really feel a bit daft here... but how do i change settings?
<blackmatrix_ny> DarwinSurvivor, will most definetly check out the firefox channel...I have some questions about JS capabilities on the browser
<terafl0ps> alam: The right and left arrows move you from channel to channel.
<L3top> alam arrow keys left and right, up and down, M is mute/unmute... f6 will change adapters if you have more than one.
<terafl0ps> Up and down increase or decrease volume.
<alexandr0s> <L3top> i send the results o private
<alam> okay will try :D get back in a bit to let you know
<alam> Thanks
<L3top> sorry use sudo for both operations alexandr0s
<mkquist> possible to install gimp 2.8 on 11.04?
<blackmatrix_ny> oconnore, Im relieved that I wouldn't get a malicious attacker from a browser to be able to run those gnome-keyring apis
<uskerine> hi, how could I create an account type where I can define what what icons are shown (hence which applications can the user actually use)?
<L3top> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bu; sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list.bu | sort -u > /etc/apt/sources.list
<L3top> alexandr0s: ^
<DarwinSurvivor> uskerine: what is the use-case?
<oconnore> blackmatrix_ny: yeah *that* would terrible, but still, someone that walks up to my laptop with a program on a usb key should not be able to dump all my passwords. A decent alternative would be to run the keyring/config as root, and only submit keyring entries to approved applications.
<bastidrazor> gt5tr8u5~4e6z5 ~~c5d4T
<Lady-Tux> anyone?
<uskerine> DarwinSurvivor, I want to setup a generic account for users accesing a server through thin-clients in office environment, hence i would like to avoid them installing anything or changing configuration, configuring email or messanging other than a pre-configured one by the admin
<DarwinSurvivor> oconnore: so you have no problem with them being able to download all your e-mails, copy your tax returns and steal your browser history with that USB drive?
<uskerine> DarwinSurvivor: I basically want them to use libreoffice & firefox and a VoIP client
<alexandr0s> <L3top>alexandr0s@alexandr0s:~$ sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list.bu | sort -u > /etc/apt/sources.list
<L3top> Lady-Tux: I do not follow your question. Can you restate it? what is "my folder"
<blackmatrix_ny> oconnore, true but If a person has that intention and ability to run a script then even if you encrypt your passwords then they can install a backdoor or keylogger or much more stuffs to get your information...
<alexandr0s> <L3top>alexandr0s@alexandr0s:~$ sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list.bu | sort -u > /etc/apt/sources.list
<DarwinSurvivor> escott: you could always just uninstall everything else, but nothing really stops them from running stuff of a usb drive. basically: is this a usability or security issue?
<Lady-Tux> any folder when i clicked it instead of the folder that will display it seems virtualbox will be the open that'll be opened
<oconnore> DarwinSurvivor: that is less bad than all active passwords, yes.
<alexandr0s> <L3top>bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<L3top> alexandr0s: type sudo -s and just run the first one again. cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bu; cat /etc/apt/sources.list.bu | sort -u > /etc/apt/sources.list
<L3top> then exit
<alam> hi again ... seems i am still stuck :/
<Lady-Tux> any folder when i clicked it instead of the folder that will display it seems virtualbox will be the open that'll be opened  L3top
<DarwinSurvivor> oconnore: even ssh keys (possibly the most important thing on your computer) are stored in clear text and readable by any application with your credentials
<alam> doesnt seem to have made any difference - the settings were all on but i still muted them and refreshed and started them again
<blackmatrix_ny> DarwinSurvivor, btw, did you mean that you were going to look into the idea that passwords using the gnome-keyring api will only be available to the application that stored the password only ?
<DarwinSurvivor> oconnore: basically: Don't run software you don't trust. if you REALLY must, use a virtual machine or guest-session to do it!
<oconnore> DarwinSurvivor: for example, they would not be able to read my gpg encrypted emails, or my gpg encrypted tax returns
<oconnore> DarwinSurvivor: if my passphrase is compromised, all of that data is exposed.
<DarwinSurvivor> oconnore: who is "they"?
<oconnore> DarwinSurvivor: this person who walked up and ran the python script
<terafl0ps> alam:  Did you try changing the master volume, muting the headphones, muting the speaker, changing the master volume again, and unmuting the speaker?
<L3top> "will be the open that'll be opened" is just not clear Lady-Tux. I am sorry if there is a language barrier... are you saying any folder you attempt to open somehow opens virtual box, or that you are in virtualbox and... something else is happening?
<DarwinSurvivor> oconnore: that's why you don't leave your computer unattended!
<DarwinSurvivor> oconnore: or at the *very* least, lock the screen when you walk away
<alam> terafl0ps: yup... muted and unmuted them all
<grpace> C'mon folks...  Just a simple question about Ubuntu One Cloud Storage???  No one willing to help ??
<oconnore> DarwinSurvivor: that's not the point, it's a retarded program design
<L3top> !patience | grpace
<DarwinSurvivor> oconnore: I don't understand why you are so upset about the keyring, but don't care about any of the OTHER stuff they have access to!
<ubottu> grpace: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oconnore> DarwinSurvivor: why expose my passwords when it's not necessary?
<oconnore> DarwinSurvivor: because anything I actually care about is encrypted with gpg
<Lady-Tux> that's it sorry for the typo i'm a bit sleepy ..... when i open my folder somehow vbox app will open
<oconnore> DarwinSurvivor: as long as the passphrase is secret, nothing else matters
<grpace> Thank you, ubottu.
<DarwinSurvivor> oconnore: and do you use a separate gpg key for every applications files?
<alam> terafl0ps:
<DarwinSurvivor> oconnore: and how are you decrypting these files? if you use an ecryptfs-style setup, as soon as the encrypted files are mounted, they are visible anyways
<alam> whoops...
<oconnore> DarwinSurvivor: what are you talking about? the gpg program...
<terafl0ps> alam:  I'm not sure then.  There have been a fair number of problems with audio in this release.
<L3top> Where are you clicking this folder from Lady-Tux, and what version of ubuntu are you on, and which Desktop Environment?
<oconnore> DarwinSurvivor: in a memory mounted tmpfs
<oconnore> which i unmount before i leave
<VOA> test
<alam> terafl0ps: okay... no worries :)) thanks for your help
<DarwinSurvivor> oconnore: yes, and those memory-mounted tmpfs's are visible just like any outher mounted partition, so if any application has the tmpfs mounted, all the others can see the contents anyways
<oconnore> DarwinSurvivor: for that short period of time, yes. I fail to see what your point is.
<Lady-Tux> at my panel next to Applications....and that is Places >  "ladytux folder" when i click it vbox app will open....i got ubuntu 10.04 lts
<blackmatrix_ny> DarwinSurvivor, is it possible to make the key-ring provide password only to the application that saved it ?
<DarwinSurvivor> if your security practice is to unmount your gpg tmpfs when you leave, then either lock your gnome-keyring as well or just lock the login session
<oconnore> DarwinSurvivor: it's the difference between exposing short peices of information vs. exposing everything I have ever encrypted.
<DarwinSurvivor> blackmatrix_ny: not that I know of, how would it authenticate an application anyways?
<ascend716> i upgraded and am screwed now i cant get pass 640X 480 even on the off chance i am lucky enough to boot to last working version
<ascend716>  i have no cd roms and cannot boot through usb
<oconnore> *pieces
<DarwinSurvivor> ascend716: how did you perform the initial installation?
<ascend716> ANYWAY toi go back to 10.10 the last version that worked
<Lady-Tux> at my panel next to Applications....and that is Places >  "ladytux folder" when i click it vbox app will open....i got ubuntu 10.04 lts L3top
<uskerine> DarwinSurvivor, any recommended web site or faq to customize user accounts to limit their usage to the minimum (libreoffice & firefox)
<uskerine> ?
<blackmatrix_ny> DarwinSurvivor, there must be a way for the creating app to have the private key. And the public key and encrypted password would be stored in the keyring. So only that app can decrypt that password
<ascend716> i did through the update center
<L3top> Lady-Tux: can you right click the folder and look through the properties for a possible answer?
<ascend716> upgraded to 11.04 and then 11.10
<blackmatrix_ny> DarwinSurvivor, or some similar mechanism like that
<alexandr0s> <L3top>
<alexandr0s> <L3top> same problem
<DarwinSurvivor> blackmatrix_ny: then you need a way for the application to store a public/private key that the other applications can't get to and you are back to square 1
<ascend716> the initial install was done when my cd drive still worked
<ejo> Is there a way to open an additional instance of a GUI program (in this case, my database administration tool)?  Normally clicking on it in the launcher opens a maximum of one instance.
<alexandr0s> <L3top> nothing happend
<DarwinSurvivor> uskerine: is this a usability (make it simply for the user) request, or a security (they MUST NOT run those applications) request?
<ejo> Would it be specific to each program?  I'm working with pgadmin3 for postgresql on ubuntu 12.04.
<Nogal> Hello everyone; I've got a few issues, fairly newbie, that I was wondering if I could get some help with.
<blackmatrix_ny> DarwinSurvivor, right...
<DarwinSurvivor> ejo: try middle-clicking
<oconnore> DarwinSurvivor: there has to be a way to limit arbitrary program access to the full keyring...
<oconnore> I don't know why you can't see the value of that
<L3top> alexandr0s: Please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<uskerine> it is a combination of usability and security (to avoid them play with the system and hence reducing the overhead of mantaining the server). it will be a single server for 10 users
<ejo> DarwinSurvivor: thank you!  I don't have a middle button configured on my mouse
<ascend716> is there anyway to mount and iso and get it to reinstall old version?
<DarwinSurvivor> oconnore: what you are asking for is per-application sandboxing. outside of cellphones, this isn't done on ANY operating system
<blackmatrix_ny> oconnore, but how would you go about that...im still thinking of ways
<CaptObvious> hey guys, I installed the official ATI graphics drivers on ubuntu server by using apt-get install fglrxinfo fglrx-amdcccle and then rebooted, but fglrxinfo is giving me "Error: unable to open display (null)" - any ideas?
<oconnore> DarwinSurvivor: no i'm not. I'm asking for per application keyring limits.
<DarwinSurvivor> ejo: try clicking the left and right at the same time, it should emulate a middle mouse click
<ascend716> the only displays that ever worked for me were in 8.04 and 10.10
<ejo> CaptObvious: if you can get by without fglrx, just skip it!
<ejo> CaptObvious: especially on a server OS install you won't need 3D acceleration...
<ascend716> i have partial use in 11.10
<Nogal> Does anyone know how to take the wireless that my router is recieving and to connect another PC via lan to my ubuntu laptop to give said pc a bridge to the wireless?
<CaptObvious> I can't, otherwise I could
<CaptObvious> yes, I will
<alexandr0s> <L3top> http://pastebin.gr/1844
<mkquist> anyone know if gimp 2.8 can be compiled for 11.04?
<CaptObvious> I wouldn't be asking if I didn't need it
<Lady-Tux> L3top, same i can't do a right click on it ..... it still open vbox application if i do it
<DarwinSurvivor> mkquist: doubtful (at least easily), it probably needs a lot of updated libraries. probably easier just to upgrade to 12.04
<blackmatrix_ny> DarwinSurvivor, does firefox or keypassx save the pwds in similar fashion like gnome-keyring ?
<L3top> Lady-Tux: can you navigate to this folder in command line?
<Cerin> I'm running 12.04 on a macbook. Gnome-shell crashed, making the UI unusable, so I did a hard reboot and now it looks like my machine is unbootable. Selecting the recovery kernel from the grub menu ends with the message "edd informatino not available". Please, can someone help me recover my machine?
<Lady-Tux> L3top, how?
<DarwinSurvivor> oconnore: unless someone can come up with a way to positively identify an application, isolating passwords per-application isn't going to be possible without the user supplying a separate password for each one
<L3top> one moment Lady-Tux
<yooha> hello guys
<Nogal> anyone know how to bridge a wireless to wired connnection in ubuntu?
<blackmatrix_ny> Cerin, booting from usb ?
<yooha> when i type some site its takes me to localhost any idea how to fix this
<DarwinSurvivor> uskerine: and why can't you simply remove the applications?
<Cerin> blackmatrix_ny: no, just the hdd
<blackmatrix_ny> Cerin, try booting from a ubuntu usb
<blackmatrix_ny> Cerin, maybe some files corrupted in hdd
<CaptObvious> no ideas on "Error: unable to open display (null)"?
<stars69> hi what is the package name for flash anyone?
<terafl0ps> Nogal, take a look at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/bridge-utils-interfaces.5.html
<LordOfTime> !flash | stars69
<ubottu> stars69: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<stars69> LordOfTime, thanks
<yooha> guys any one knows why when i type some site in the bar adress its takes me to localhost ??
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: what IP address do you see if you run "ping google.com" in the terminal?
<Nogal> terafl0ps: thank you
<terafl0ps> You're welcome.
<oconnore> DarwinSurvivor: pathname would be better than nothing. the user can't install to /usr/bin, and most application permissions will be to /usr/bin/whatever.
<ejo> DarwinSurvivor: Thanks again -- no result from the "both buttons click".  Maybe I should pursue the mouse click emulation first?  Is it the default of the 12.04 launcher to open additional application instances on middle-click?
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor: this PING google.com (74.125.79.138) 56(84) bytes of data.
<uskerine> DarwinSurvivor, can "dashHome" be removed?
<DarwinSurvivor> ejo: it should be. there may also be a right-click menu option to open another instance (I don't have my 12.04 machine in front of me)
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor : this PING google.com (74.125.79.138) 56(84) bytes of data.
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: ok, now if you run "wget google.com; firefox index.html" what do you see?
<Nogal> terafl0ps: sorry lost connection before i even started lol
<DarwinSurvivor> uskerine: possibly, but there wouldn't be much left of unity if you did.
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor :  this --2012-05-20 22:51:57--  http://google.com/
<yooha> Résolution de google.com... 74.125.79.139, 74.125.79.101, 74.125.79.100, ...
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: something should have opened in firefox, what did it look like?
<Nogal> terafl0ps: can you help explain this link to me?
<yooha> yeh in chromuim its the page i jsut downloaded
<DarwinSurvivor> uskerine: are these workstations that the same person will be using over and over?
<uskerine> DarwinSurvivor, I want an interface as simple as possible, office icons, firefox icon, and home documents icon. I hope that it would be easier to use for the users
<alexandr0s> <L3top> http://pastebin.gr/1844
<alexandr0s> <L3top> ??????
<ejo> DarwinSurvivor: If the launcher's right-click menu for this particular app doesn't contain any option for opening an additional instance, is that then just something the app itself doesn't offer?  If that's likely then maybe I won't overly trouble myself over this.
<DarwinSurvivor> uskerine: you could always just put those launcher in the launcher bar (and take out the others) and tell them to just launch stuff from there.
<DarwinSurvivor> ejo: which application?
<terafl0ps> Nogal: It is describing how you would bridge two interfaces in your /etc/network/interfaces file.  The example config makes a bridge out of all available interfaces on the machine.
<ejo> DarwinSurvivor: pgadmin3 -- it's the GUI admin client for postgreSQL.
<terafl0ps> You can think of a network switch as a multiport bridge.
<ejo> DarwinSurvivor: naturally I asked in #postgresql but they're not too big on the GUI client ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> ejo: hmm, never used it. try it with firefox, if you get firefox to do it but not your tool, then it may be the tool
<Nogal> I tried adding the "auto br0" code to my /etc/network/intferfaces
<Nogal> however when I tried sudo ifup br0 it told me that it cannot find the device
<ejo> DarwinSurvivor: yes, Firefox offers an "open a new window" option -- that's one of the data points that made me think that offering that option or not is on a per-application basis in Ubuntu
<terafl0ps> A bridge passes frames from one interface to the other if the destination MAC address lies on the opposite side of the bridge, otherwise it doesn't let the frame across.
<DarwinSurvivor> ejo: then it could very well be an application limitation. try contacting the developer of the GUI
<ejo> DarwinSurvivor: and of course the default Terminal application does as well, that was my other hint
<adrian_2E0SDR> I have removed LXDE & Openbox, but there are still bits left behind, plus they still show in the Desktop selection, how can i remove all traces of them?
<Nogal> terafl0ps: that was a bit over my head...
<ejo> DarwinSurvivor: yes, thanks again.  That's it for now!
<DarwinSurvivor> ejo: no problem
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  whats next ?? ; ]
<terafl0ps> Nogal: br0 probably doesn't exist yet.
<terafl0ps> br0 is the name of the bridge interface.
<Nogal> how do i make it exist?
<terafl0ps> You would need to do "brctl addbr br0" first.
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: when you see localhost, does the address bar change to localhost?
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: or just the page content?
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor: noo
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor: just page content
<Nogal> thank you -- getting the package now
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: how do you know it's localhost? do you have a webserver running or something like that?
<Cerin> blackmatrix_ny: even the live cd seems to be locking up. I've tried the "recover a broken system" and nothing happened for 10 minutes
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor: yeh apache
<terafl0ps> Nogal: this is kind of an advanced setup.  You might want to read through http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/bridge before diving right in.
<yooha> buti rember i removed it i guess DarwinSurvivor
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: could you provide a screenshot by any chance?
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor: i still have it
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor: sure hang on
<Cerin> blackmatrix_ny: and now I can't even get the CD out because grub doesn't support the eject button
<blackmatrix_ny> Cerin, don't you have a USB ?
<scar3crow> I have lost rear audio after installing ampache and lamp stack... what did I do wrong pls?
<Cerin> blackmatrix_ny: macbooks don't work with ubuntu live usbs
<Cerin> blackmatrix_ny: something about them using efi, whereas the live usbs expect something else
<blackmatrix_ny> Cerin, I'm not sure how to go about debugging your grub then...maybe other folks who know well about it might help...sorry mate
<ejo> DarwinSurvivor: I overlooked the obvious! ahaha.  /usr/bin/pgadmin3 launches an additional instance without complaint or error.
<DarwinSurvivor> ejo: well, there you go then :)
<LinTux> anybody here using GNURADIO
<DarwinSurvivor> ejo: actually, if running the command again works, then turning on middle-mouse-button-emulation will probably work!
<Cerin> I'm running 12.04 on a macbook. Gnome-shell crashed, making the UI unusable, so I did a hard reboot and now it looks like my machine is unbootable. Selecting the recovery kernel from the grub menu ends with the message "edd information not available". Please, can someone help me recover my machine?
<DarwinSurvivor> ejo: I think the "second window" and "second terminal" items in firefox & terminal are ADDED by the applications.
<L3top> alexandr0s: You do not have duplicate sources as near as I can tell. You should not receive an error after apt-get update
<alexandr0s> <L3top> but the problem remains,
<OerHeks> L3top, i see 1 line without gr. >> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security universe multiverse main restricted
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor: i sent u it pls accept it
<Nogal> terafl0ps: thank you, the document let me know that it is not currently supported for wireless. unfortunately this is something windows does do out of the box...
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: sent me it?
<terafl0ps> Nogal, what are you trying to ultimately accomplish?
<L3top> alexandr0s: can you please post the line which says it is duplicated?
<alexandr0s> <L3top> what is happening can you please explain???
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor the screen capture
<alexandr0s> <L3top>yes
<Nogal> terafl0ps: ultimately i'm trying to repair another laptop. i think i'm just going to reformat ext4 and start over though.
<L3top> It appears that because you have a gr and a non gr link, it shows as duplication as OerHeks suggests.
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: please use http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<Nogal> i installed 12.04 on it last night and everything is sluggish as hell, unity keeps crashing
<Nogal> was trying to bridge a connection to at least get it online as the wireless card is missing firmware
<terafl0ps> Nogal: but are you trying to share Internet connectivity from one interface to another?
<alexandr0s> <L3top>Fetched 95,6 kB in 9s (10,1 kB/s)
<alexandr0s> Reading package lists... Done
<alexandr0s> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/multiverse i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<alexandr0s> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/restricted i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<alexandr0s> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<OerHeks> L3top, alexandr0s yes, delete or # the line without gr.
<Nogal> I am, purely to get the 2nd laptop's wireless cards firmware
<ejo> DarwinSurvivor: I see, thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> !paste | alexandr0s
<ubottu> alexandr0s: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<terafl0ps> Nogal: So you have one machine with a working wireless ethernet connection to the Internet, and you want to make that Internet connection available to a second machine through a wired link?
<alexandr0s> <L3top> ok??? can you read this?
<Nogal> yes
<alexandr0s> <L3top> ok??? can you read the lines
<L3top> alexandr0s: type sudo -s and then: cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bu; cat /etc/apt/sources.list.bu | grep 'gr.arch' > /etc/apt/sources.list
<terafl0ps> Nogal: Ok.  We can do that without bridging.
<L3top> that is probably easier than walking you through editing as root
<Nogal> I'm interested in hearing more...
<alexandr0s> <L3top> ok
<alexandr0s> <L3top> then?? apt-get update as root??
<terafl0ps> Nogal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/998190/
<alexandr0s> <L3top> or exit from root and then sudo apt-get update
<terafl0ps> Nogal:  I wrote that script earlier to do just that. :)
<L3top> apt-get update as root
<L3top> alexandr0s: ^
<Nogal> terafl0ps I'm a n00b, do I run that in my terminal?
<alexandr0s> <L3top> what ^ means
<alexandr0s> ?
<Cerin> I'm running 12.04 on a macbook. Gnome-shell crashed, making the UI unusable, so I did a hard reboot and now it looks like my machine is unbootable. Selecting the recovery kernel from the grub menu ends with the message "edd information not available". Please, can someone help me recover my machine?
<L3top> It means look up as I forgot to type alexandr0s.
<Nogal> i really appreciate this by the way
<alexandr0s> ok
<terafl0ps> Nogal:  Yes, but you may need to make some changes depending on the configuration of your Ubuntu machine with the wireless connection.
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  here you go http://imagebin.org/213182
<terafl0ps> Nogal: It assumes your wireless card is wlan0
<terafl0ps> and your wired card is eth0
<alexandr0s> <L3top> nothing changed
<Nogal> my wireless is wlan0 and my lan port is eth0
<Jirayabetter> hi all
<Jirayabetter> i've to abilitaty the 3d acceleration on an integrated chipset
<terafl0ps> Nogal: It also sets your wired interface to have an IP of 10.1.1.1.
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: and that happens in *all* your browsers?
<terafl0ps> Nogal: So you could give your second machine an IP address of 10.1.1.2.
<terafl0ps> and point the second machine to 10.1.1.1 as its default gateway
<Jirayabetter> the version is intel GM 965
<Nogal> terafl0ps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/998196/
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  you got it ?
<Jirayabetter> can somebody help?
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: yes, I got the link. does it do that in ALL your browsers?
<MestreLion> guys... I'm having a problem with Aisleriot (Solitaire) and the launcher...
<terafl0ps> Nogal:  Ah.  When I ran the script I did it as root.  You need to put a "sudo" in front of all of those commands.
<Jirayabetter> my question was ignored?
<MestreLion> guys... I'm having a problem with Aisleriot (Solitaire) and the launcher... if I pin it to the launcher, it stops identifying windows... i can launch, but I cannot list or control its windows... is this a known issue?
<Jirayabetter> \connect
<escott> !ask | Jirayabetter
<ubottu> Jirayabetter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  not all some sites
<Jirayabetter> ok. i've to abilitaty the 3d acceleration on an integrated chipset. the version is intel GM 965
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  and this one included
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: ok, but what about other *browsers* (firefox, etc)?
<Cerin> blackmatrix_ny: I finally got it to boot the live cd. what do I do now that I
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor: i have only chromuim and i rember the FF does that too tho
<escott> Jirayabetter, abilitaty??
<MestreLion> So far it it only happend to Aisleriot. And worse: if I unpin it while some instances are running, the windows get completely lost (not in the launcher at all, or in ATL+TAB), if I minimuze them they just disappear
<Jirayabetter> sry enable
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: can you pastebin your /etc/hosts file?
<escott> Jirayabetter, you don't need to do anything to enable acceleration on intel chipsets
<Jirayabetter> but i've installed playonlinux and he said the 3d acceleration is not enables
<Cerin> blackmatrix_ny: *I'm in? I've entered rescue mode, and I can load a shell, reinstaller, reinstall grub, etc
<Jirayabetter> enabled
<Nogal> terafl0ps: sorry my connection crashed there, I figured out "sudo su" for this one
<terafl0ps> Nogal: Did all of those commands run successfully on the connected machine?
<Nogal> yes
<LinuX2half> how do you shut down the computer? I'm running Ubuntu 12.04, it seems there's no option for it.
<escott> Jirayabetter, intel GMA is a very poor 3d chipset
<terafl0ps> Great.
<Nogal> linux2half: top right gear, click it for a menu
<Jirayabetter> so i can try to ignore it and install the game?
<terafl0ps> Nogal: Now give the second machine an IP of 10.1.1.2 with a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0.
<LinuX2half> Nogal: All I see is two accounts
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  ok
<L3top> alexandr0s: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list again. Keeping in mind, that this message is harmless... and nothing bad will happen to your system, perhaps we can figure out why it sees duplicates.
<Jirayabetter> world of warcraft runned successfully on that machone
<Nogal> there should be a gear next to the accounts
<LinuX2half> Nogal: User accounts, Switch user, no shutdown option
<Nogal> ok teraflops do I do that through etc/network/interfaces?
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: if you are having difficulties getting files onto pastebin, use pastebinit
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebinit | yooha
<ubottu> yooha: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Nogal> linux2half try running an update to see if for some reason it's missing
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: intall that, then just run "pastebinit /etc/hosts"
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/998205/
<Cerin> blackmatrix_ny: thanks, I'm not sure how, but that fixed it
<LinuX2half> Nogal: nope, I run the command apt-get update but it didn't detect anything wrong or install anything.
<terafl0ps> Nogal:  The default gateway for the second machine should be 10.1.1.1, and you'll have to Go into it's /etc/resolv.conf and point it to a valid DNS server so it can resolve I hostnames.
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: hmm, that looks normal
<alexandr0s> <L3top> http://pastebin.gr/1845
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: can you run "traceroute google.com"?
<kuranta> hey, I'm having trouoble after trying to update to precise
<kuranta> can anyone help?
<Nogal> terafl0ps: it tells me "do not edit this by hand -- changes will be overwritten."
<LordOfTime> !details | kuranta
<ubottu> kuranta: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<terafl0ps> Nogal:  network manager overwrites it if you change settings there, but since this is a temporary configuration for troubleshooting the second machine anyway, you can safely ignore it. :)
<kuranta> Sorry! The update was going fine until it asked me to restart. When I did so, my mouse and keyboard weren't working properly, no icons were visible, and the background to my desktop was solid blue
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/998210/
<Nogal> ok... what changes do i make?
<terafl0ps> Nogal: is there a nameserver listed?
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: ok, is "google.com" one of the addresse that works or doesn't work in chromium?
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  it does work
<kuranta> I tried booting from an old kernel, and the mouse worked but now absolutely nothing was working once I logged in.
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: oops. can you try traceroute with one that doesn't work :P
<yooha> ok
<Nogal> terafl0ps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/998211/
<Nogal> that's all that is in resolv.conf
<kuranta> anyone?
<terafl0ps> Nogal: add a line that reads "nameserver 208.67.222.222"
<adio> I'm having troubles with ubuntu over heating on LTS over heating on my laptop, i've cleaned it out all the fans work, I
<terafl0ps> That's an OpenDNS name server.
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/998213/
<adio> god i can't type today
<escott> !info powertop | adio
<ubottu> adio: powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.97-2 (precise), package size 121 kB, installed size 372 kB
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: do you know what dns server you are using? if not, please pastebin the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<indian> any one using virtualbox 4.1.14 and tried 3d acceleration
<terafl0ps> indian: I have.
<indian> terafl0ps, I am getting crash or lag when I try to play any video
<goddard> can I get some help with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817164
<nydel> help please: i'm having trouble getting my remote to work with VLC in ubuntu
<terafl0ps> indian: What guest OS?
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/998216/
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: ok, who is your internet service provider?
<kuranta> anyone want to help? my computer is just totally borked after attempting to update to 12.04
<indian> terafl0ps, windows 7 and windows xp
<nydel> goddard: i doubt i can help but i'm taking a look
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  im from morroco and im using my phone as a modem
<nydel> kuranta: tell me the problem
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: OH, that would have been good to know to start with. do those websites open properly on your phone?
<Daedalus_> Hi all. I have one quick noob question and I'm done if anyone is able to help.
<indian> terafl0ps, what guest are you using?
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor: if i change my server dns fo eg to google ones it ll get overided
<kuranta> nydel: once I restarted after the update, the mouse and keyboard were no longer working properly, all icons were invisible or just white boxes with red x's, and the desktop background was solid blue.
<terafl0ps> Indian: same as you Windows 7 and XP on an Ubuntu 12.04 host.
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  noo lately adf.ly it doesnt but i dont see why tho
<indian> terafl0ps, do you have video playback with 3d acceleration enbaled
<Daedalus_> I'm using the windows installer. It askes about installation size, is this in reference to free space it will allocate for ubuntu or is in reference to a larger install package?
<L3top> alexandr0s: please type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and place a #  at the beginning of line 3, and save the file, and run update again.
<Nogal> back... crashed my connection again
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: my guess is your cellphone provider is blocking it. set your dns a 3rd party one and it will probably start working
<terafl0ps> Indian: I haven't done a lot with it, but I noticed DirectX stuff was really laggy in that configuration.
<kuranta> nydel: I tried booting from an old kernel, and it solved some of the problems but made others worse
<Nogal> i think i'm going to give up on this and just leave windowsXP on the other laptop
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  and how can i do that ??
<terafl0ps> Indian:  What setting are you thinking of for video playback?
<Nogal> i'll give it 1 more fresh install but after that i'll just expand NTFS
<indian> terafl0ps, I got some CBT's that I can only play in windows
<alexandr0s> <L3top> #deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise restricted multiverse (LIKE THIS)
<indian> I have 570m card I enbaled 3d accelration and gave 128 to 256mb video memory
<L3top> correct alexandr0s
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: open network manager, go to your connection and change the DNS settings to manual and use "8.8.8.8" (google's dns)
<indian> still it crashes when playing any video
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor: i have only the command line version no GUI
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: alternatively, you could try changing the DNS server on your phone (since your laptop is using the phone's DNS), but it's probably locked
<terafl0ps> Indian:  Does virtualbox itself crash?
<goddard> nydel: thanks pal
<L3top> goddard: that seems to have a solution in it... what issue are you still having?
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: what tool do you use for connecting to the phone?
<indian> terafl0ps, nope just vlc
<goddard> L3top: it does?
<yooha> wired theter DarwinSurvivor
<kuranta> anyone, help? I don't even know where to start on fixing this. Broken mouse and keyboard and blue background after updating to 12.04. Booting to old kernel doesn't help much
<skx> hey, after the upgrade to 12.04 something weird happened to grub and it doesn't boot the newest kernel by default but the older one (from 11.10), how do I fix it?
<goddard> L3top: i plug the drive in and it doesn't show up in a USB 3.0 slot
<alexandr0s> <L3top>wait for pastebin the result ok??
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: no, which *ubuntu* tool are you using (wicd-curses, ifconfig, etc)?
<esmirlin> hey guys do you know how to get multitouch gestures in precise?
<goddard> L3top: it works perfectly in a USB 2.0 slot
<terafl0ps> Indian:  I can't help there really because I don't normally run VLC in Windows in VB.
<skx> hey, after the upgrade to 12.04 something weird happened to grub and it doesn't boot the newest kernel by default but the older one (from 11.10), how do I fix it? the new grub configuration is seriously complicated
<L3top> goddard: does lsusb see it? the 3.0?
<terafl0ps> Nogal: When you say you crashed your connection, what happened?
<alexandr0s> <L3top>http://pastebin.gr/1846
<L3top> the solution there goddard is to edit grub w GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=nomsi"
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor: i didnt get ur question but i use network manager without GUI
<indian> terafl0ps, I tried with WMP and it lags after few seconds and finally gets stuck
<Nogal> terafl0ps: while I had the two laptops connected via lan cable it kept breaking my wireless connection
<L3top> well there you go alexandr0s.
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: cnetworkmanager?
<zybaldo> algum brasileiro por aqui?
<kuranta> help!anyone, help? Nonfunctioning mouse and keyboard and blue background after updating to 12.04. Booting to old kernel doesn't help much (although there at least I can get to the command line)
<indian> terafl0ps, but I can play without 3d acceleration but then I read with 3d the playback taxing on CPU will be less
<alexandr0s> <L3top>now let's see if the update manager works properly
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: basically, can you paste the command you use to connect to the phone?
<L3top> !br | zybaldo
<ubottu> zybaldo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Nogal> I'm just going to reinstall 12.04 with a fresh disk on the other laptop with it connected via eth0 straight to the router so hopefully it will pick up the firmware and fix all of the sluggish problems, XP is currently running about 5-10x as fast as the ubuntu partition
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor: i dont type any i just plug the usb and it work
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: oh, it's usb, ok
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  yes
<esmirlin> hey guys do you know how to get multitouch gestures in precise?
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: well, I don't use network manager from the cli, so all I can suggest is to edit /etc/resolv.conf and change the ip to "8.8.8.8", but you will need to redo that each time you reconnect
<nibbler_> hi. http://nopaste.dk/p5120 - why does apt-file find a packet, but apt-get cannot install it?
<yooha> maybe its this http://paste.ubuntu.com/998226/
<vexaxv> anyone in here play minecraft?
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: try that now and see if it fixes the problem.
<alexandr0s> <L3top>well it say no updates but i allready did a apt-get update so i ask you one more time before i thank you. is everything ok???
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  ok
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: if it does fix the problem, perharps someone else can help you make the change permanent
<L3top> yes alexandr0s. Everything is good.
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor: it works  ;] thanks
<alexandr0s> <L3top>ok man thank you very.....very much.
<yooha> but it get overirded next time : P
<L3top> np
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: ok, one more thing to do. phone your cell phone company and ask them why their DNS server is altering entries!
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: it may be a "feature" you can opt out of
<terafl0ps> Nogal: You may need to re-run that last ifconfig eth0 10.1.1.1 line once the wired connection comes up.  If you ran my script while the cable between the  laptops wasn't connected, the first computer may have tried to get an internet connection through the wired link.
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor:  ill look in the web for it
<yooha> thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: no problem
<terafl0ps> Nogal: but this would have failed because the second machine obviously can't get to the Internet.
<L3top> nibbler_: does apt-cache search libgtk2.0-dev       return a result?
<nibbler_> L3top, no, no result there.
<DarwinSurvivor> yooha: for future reference though, if you are having internet problems and you are tethering off a cellphone (ESPECIALLY if that cellphone has the same problem), giving that information can save a LOT of time
<yooha> DarwinSurvivor: i didnt tho of it ;P
<L3top> file search != cache search. what version ubuntu are you on nibbler_?
<nibbler_> L3top, 12.4
<Nogal> terafl0ps: yeah, I just downloaded another 12.04 iso and i'm going to try to reinstall the whole system with it connected to the router in the garage. I'm tired of messing with this. If it works, great, if not, screw it and I'll expand ntfs
<nibbler_> i just need retroshare, but the ppa does not support 12.4. building it myself works, but as a runtime dependency it needs gpa, which is not in ubuntu anymore, building it fails due to missing gtk/gtk.h - how to get gtk.h?
<aLLStaR>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  nibbler_  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.iyi sohbetler dilerim...
<L3top> thats weird nibbler_... it is in main. What does your /etc/apt/sources.list look like? Can you pastebin it?
<aLLStaR>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  L3top  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.iyi sohbetler dilerim...
<L3top> !tr | aLLStaR
<ubottu> aLLStaR: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<nibbler_> L3top, http://nopaste.dk/p5121
<aLLStaR> thanks
<terafl0ps> indian: This is probably more of a virtualbox question than an ubuntu question.  You'll probably get more help in their channel.  I know I had to go through the whole installation of the VBoxAdditions in safe mode procedure to get mine to work.  I also had to reinstall DirectX.
<Nogal> afk
<greenwolf> i am having a problem on a fresh install of ubuntu seems to not be picking up my dell wireless card
<greenwolf> how can i get this working?
<L3top> nibbler_: that is a wee bit confusing. Can you apt-get update apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev
<nibbler_> L3top, i re-ran apt-get update, now it is found
<L3top> lol
<L3top> ok
<greenwolf> anyone?
<MestreLion> any known issue regarding apps that behave *very* strangely after being pinned to launcher? Like launcher not being able to track windows anymore?
<greenwolf> ubuntu seems to have not found or picked up my wireless card?
<greenwolf> how can i get this working
<L3top> greenwolf: you waited 4 seconds
<greenwolf> i sorry
<L3top> I couldnt even type a reply
<MestreLion> greenwolf: did you check system settings > hardware drivers already?
<greenwolf> this is an old driver why is this not inculded\
<greenwolf> im using ubuntu server so just command line
<L3top> What kind of wireless card do you have? lspci | grep -Ei '(wireless|wlan)'
<L3top> greenwolf:
#ubuntu 2013-05-13
<Ben66> subcool: mplayer /path/to/movie
<netlar> AMD 64 dual core, nvidia 8200
<subcool> Ben66, VLC?
<netlar> 4 gigs ram
<netlar> thufir_: hold on still reinstalling
<Ben66> subcool: same thing, just replace mplayer with vlc
<subcool> i opened the share with dolphin- i've done it before, im not sure whats the difference right now
<Ben66> subcool: i always mount the shares
<Ben66> netlar: that doesn't sound very old, should work
<subcool> might be a reason-
<netlar> That must be a record too, 6 installs on shame machine in 4 days
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: done
<Ben66> netlar: i'd say either you're doing something wonky, or a hardware problem
<subcool> how do you mount a NFS share.. - i forget.. i did it like 2 weeks ago..
<netlar> Ben66: the last couple of installs i was not installing or configuring anything
<Ben66> netlar: i'd suggest to you 12.04 64 bit
<litropy> I'm experiencing audio skipping issues during CPU usage spikes. I'm running a 1.6Ghz CPU with sound integrated (it's an ASUS netbook - pretty bare bones) and I have a USB headset. Htop is showing pulseaudio taking up ~10% of my dual-core CPU, with total CPU use at around 35%. Is there anything I can do?
<netlar> Ben66: why , is it more stable?
<Ben66> netlar: 12.04 is the latest LTS release, supported until 2017
<subcool> I followed this guide last time- but there was something wrong wit it
<utfans05> netlar: ive got you beat.. 12 different versions of linux on a dell mini in 2 days trying to figure out which one ran faster out the box
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Good. Do you have the backup drive connected? How large and what filesystem? Do you only care about user files (documents, pictures, music) or are configuration files important to you as well?
<netlar> utfans05: but you doing that cause to try out, i am reinstalling same distro lol
<utfans05> netlar: a few weeks ago i had issues install arch from command line, took 5 times before i figure it out
<Jordan_U> litropy: If you don't get an answer here soon try asking in #pulseaudio.
<netlar> utfans05: so you saying I have a chance
<litropy> thx, jordan_U, that's my thought as well.
<netlar> line from dumb and dumber
<utfans05> netlar: yes, sometimes its the smallest thing that you misses that throws it totally off
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: I have a bkp drive on, it has 931gb (1TB), NTFS. User files are most important, but if possible, config files too
<Anom01y> hi can anyone help me diagnose my audio problem ? for some reason it quit working,
<subcool> Ben66, - thanks.. that did it
<Anom01y> the stereo is fine, I tried removing / reinstalling pulse,
<Anom01y> I tried restarting also,
<Anom01y> alsa
<Anom01y> nothing is muted
<thufir_> what's the command to file a bug about a defunct process owened by init?  from CLI, I have no browser at the moment.
<Anom01y> afaik
<utfans05> !details | Anom01y
<ubottu> Anom01y: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> !bug | thufir_
<ubottu> thufir_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<thufir_> does anyone else find that the free multiverse codecs seem to cause sound quality problems?  or maybe it's ALSA or similar that needs adjustment?  or, is that just me?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: I don't know enough about ntfs, Windows, and how testdisk recovers files, to say that I can get all of the correct permissions and other attributes saved but getting all the files shouldn't be a problem (at least all of the files that haven't been overwritten or had their metadata corrupted).
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: No problem.
<john_doe_jr> Does anyone know how to view the ip address that r hitting your ubuntu server?
<th0r> john_doe_jr, wireshark?
<Dr_willis> I tend to use logwatch ;) but it depends on what you are wanting to watch excatly
<john_doe_jr> th0r: isn't there a way to view the logs w/out wireshark?
<Dr_willis> look in /var/log perhaps? or set up the services you are monitoing to log the info
<th0r> john_doe_jr, sure, but you didn't state any specifics
<Dr_willis> vague questions get vague answers. ;)
<Yinseng> okay, so I have this command: rsync -va --delete --exclude='*/' source/ target > /dev/null 2>&1
<Yinseng> I want to add symbolic links to the exclude
<Yinseng> how do I do that?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: I'm setting up a disk image with a partition to delete to try to lead you through the process better.
<Dr_willis> http://serverfault.com/questions/233623/using-rsyncs-archive-flag-without-copying-symbolic-links
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: ok
<Dr_willis> rsync -a --no-links ...
<Yinseng> thanks
<M0001> So, I apparently cannot shutdown my computer.  I keep getting the message 'Unable to shutdown', or 'Shutdown: Time Expected'.  When I manually rebooted, the computer throws me back to the login screen.
 * Dr_willis just googled for 'rsync exclude  symbolic links'   :) 
<Yinseng> I was barking up the wrong tree and trying to figure out how to do it through exclude
<Yinseng> didn't realize no link was a thing
<Jordan_U> M0001: Are you able to login and work normally now that you know your password?
<lasers> Dr_willis: Iirc -a will include links. I have to check man. >_>
<Jordan_U> M0001: It's "shutdown -h now" to shutdown by the way.
<M0001> Nope.  I login, and instead of getting an invalid passwod, I get thrown back to the login screen.
<Dr_willis> lasers,  the --no-links has to follow the -a argument.. according to the url i posted
<Dr_willis> lasers,  i just gooogled. ;) ive not used rsync this way
<thufir_> M0001: oh, you should learn your magic keys if you're having problems like this.  wikipedia on magic keys, REISUB.  check it out.
<lasers> ,v rsync
<Yinseng> dr_willis: I had a keyword that was throwing me off it seems
<netlar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659790/ for dmesg
<thufir_> netlar: what's happening?  is that when you're trying to shutdown, or start, or what?
<netlar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659784/ lspci
<netlar> thufir_: well right now, it is ok
<lasers> Dr_willis: I can't find "no-link" in the man. Erm.
<thufir_> netlar: in general words, what's the problem?  doesn't shutdown cleanly sometimes?
<Dr_willis> lasers,  all i did was google.. and found the url mentioned..
<netlar> thufir_: it only seems to happen when I add a second user, so let me trythat
<netlar> thufir_: yes, sometimes will not shut down cleanly
<lasers> Dr_willis: Ah okay. I think somebody wrote an answer and received 6 upvotes. Also, "Correct answer!" without any fact-checking. Hehe.
<kb8wlu> I need help with ubuntu
<lasers> kb8wlu: State your issue and we'll help if we can.
<squigley> anyone got experience with install on raid 1 using mdadm?
<thufir_> so, maybe user #1 shutsdown cleanly, user #2 hangs when you try to shutdown?  I *think*, but could be wrong, that dmesg output should give some indication of what's going.
<kb8wlu> I did a try ubuntu from the cd disk but want to install ubuntu 13.04 with win7 on two seperate hard drives can figure out what i need to do
<kb8wlu> Can somone give me a call
<netlar> thufir_: yes that is it, happens when I have two users logged in
<Anom01y> utfans05, I am using ubuntu 12.04, and the audio just stopped working, I may have done something but I don't know what,
<thufir_> netlar: and when you click "shutdown" with the mouse, it hangs?  what is your desktop environment?
<Anom01y> I have tried uninstalling reinstalling pulseaudio
<Anom01y> reloading alsa
<kb8wlu> newbie with linux here need help
<Anom01y> resetting the computer, checking if things are muted, ect
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: done?
<lasers> kb8wlu: If you don't want the hard drives to touch each others (and want to experiment with Ubuntu) without risking data loss due to silly newbie mistakes. Just keep one hard drive plugged in. Switch around. Etc.
<Anom01y> but the sound is not working
<Anom01y> I think it has something to do with flash but don't know
<Anom01y> (adobe)
<utfans05> Anom01y: i have never had to troubleshoot sound issues.
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: No, sorry working on multiple things at the moment, but I am still here.
<kb8wlu> need help installing ubuntu
<jonatanm> exit
<kb8wlu> Need help installing ubuntu can someon help me
<Anom01y> ok well I am going to try and uninstall / reinstall alsa
<mymusise> hello  everyone ,i wonder how to read a .index file ,it's binary system..
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: prevision?
<utfans05> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: I don't understand what you're asking.
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: how much time you that is going to take?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Done :)
<mymusise> how to read and  translate a  binary file?
<thufir_> netlar: /var/log/kern.log  | pastebinit to see shutdown logs.
<somsip> thufir_: echo or cat, surely?
<thufir_> somsip: why not pastebinit?
<somsip> thufir_: I thought you had to cat or echo through the pipe to pastebinit? My bad if not
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U:right
<Dr_willis> commandthatmakesouput | pastebinit
<Dr_willis> or it an read from a file
<thufir_> somsip:   you know, I think that works. no cat necessary, although you might want to tail it :)
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: First, mount the partition you're going to backup to. Do you know how to do that?
<somsip> thufir_: Possibly netlar will ask if he can't get it to work
<thufir_> he's probably rebooting or something
<netlar> I am on irc from a different computer now
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: well, i plugged it and i can access it alredy
<thufir_> somsip: good grief, that was silly of me.  you're right.
<netlar> looking at the log now
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Good. Please run "mount" and pastebin the output so that I can see what its mountpoint is.
<somsip> thufir_: np
<rafaelloest> it is a little big
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: it is a little big
<Dr_willis> mount | pastebinit
<netlar> thufir_: Can I clear that log, and recreate the problem?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Copy and paste the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com or use "mount | pastebinit" then post the link here.
<rafaelloest> http://pastebin.com/MerrXPGC
<thufir_> netlar: "man tail"   tail -n 99 <whatever>  I think.
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/MerrXPGC
<somsip> netlar: tail -n {number of lines} -f {file}
<megamanx1978> Secret Maryo chronicles wont start I am using ubuntu 12.04
<netlar> Ok, My system is locked now, lets see what posted
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: OK, assuming the drive is "SAMSUNG", the mountpoint is /media/ubuntu/SAMSUNG , which we'll need to know later.
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/FPJTQ9gg
<steven_> sup guys
<netlar> thufir_: bad new, nothing posted to the log
<netlar> news*
<steven_> log news for what?
<Anom01y> it seems like since the last kernel upgrade my alsa stopped working
<Anom01y> pulseaudio, whatever
<Dr_willis> how are your speakers hooked up and what ubuntu release/kernel are yopu using?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: And the 1 TB drive that's not the backup drive is the one you want to recover files from? (sda)
<Anom01y> Dr_willis, I never changed the hookup of the speakers,
<thufir_> netlar: hmm.  if your machine isn't shutting down properly and noting is getting logged to /var/log/syslog then I'm not sure how to get more data.  I suspect it's a problem with Unity, perhaps there's a bug.
<Dr_willis> Anom01y,  and how are they hooked up? ANalog out? Hdmi? built into a laptop?
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: yes
<SeanTheTech> :)
<Anom01y> infact when I unplug the 3/4" stereo headphone jack from the back of my soundcard and touch the tip with my fingers, I hear the buzzing on my stereo, so I know the stereo is working
<netlar> thufir_: just with me?
<Anom01y> Dr_willis, analog
<M0001> So, yeah. 'Shutdown -h now' doesn't seem to work.  I did a magic key reboot and it allowed a reboot, but when I try to log in to Ubuntu with my new password, I get a black screen and thrown back to the login screen.
<thufir_> netlar: nono, a bug with the software, **maybe**.
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Then you should be more careful not to mount any of the partitions on it, as if you write to them you risk losing data. Run "sudo umount /dev/sda2" to unmount the ext4 partition.
<thufir_> M0001: what is your graphics card?  lspci for that output.  and, what is xorg.conf look like?
<Morph4me> Anom01y: try this command see what you get back > sudo aplay -l
<netlar> thufir_: How can I get the log for the other user, he is not an admin
<thufir_> netlar: shutdown logs go, so far as I know, to one log file.
<Anom01y> Morph4me, ok one sec
<M0001> thufir_: integrated Intel.  Not sure what xorg.conf is?
<Anom01y> Morph4me, Dr_willis by the way, if I turn up my stereo to full blast I can barely hear the music from the computer,
<netlar> thufir_: the other non admin user does have the files kern.log and one other called kern.log~
<M0001> I think I'm just going to reinstall Ubuntu; there's nothing wrong with the loader, and this time I won't set SU.  Thanks for the help.
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: done, but i can see it in my hotbar
<Anom01y> so it is very quiet
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: as a 992gb volume
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: That's fine, just don't click it.
<thufir_> M0001:  pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf                 mine is like so:   http://pastebin.com/yQKJuiP2  if that helps.
<Anom01y> some application (flash or something) ruined the audio perhaps ?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Now run "sudo testdisk /dev/sda" and post a screenshot of what you get.
<Anom01y> Morph4me, that command you gave me seems like it is working
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | rafaelloest
<ubottu> rafaelloest: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Morph4me> Anom01y: try  typing  in terminal >alsamixer    then  use the arrow keys to navigate and set if needed also hit f6 when there and arrow keys to choose the sound card set if that went south
<Anom01y> Morph4me, I am trying that now,
<Anom01y> when I try adjusting the sound, I get the little volume window that appears in the top-right of my screen, but it shows it is at minimum volume, it will not turn up
<Anom01y> seems like the PCM channel is missing and turned down
<netlar> Here is the other log thufir_ paste.ubuntu.com/5659853
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/257452
<Morph4me> Anom01y : if that all fails try the help site for ubuntu > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<netlar> sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659853/
<Anom01y> Morph4me, thank you I will check
<netlar> thufir_: that log is from kern.log~
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Hit Enter to proceed then post another screenshot.
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: If you have low bandwidth I can also tell you how to take a screeshot of just the terminal window (we're going to be doing a lot of screenshots).
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/257453
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: I have a good bandwidth
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Great. Enter again (and from now on, assume I want a screenshot unless I say otherwise :)
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: EfFI GTP?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Yes (Enter).
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/257454
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Enter again.
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/257455
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Go one to the right and select [Backup ]
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: then enter?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Yes.
<rafaelloest> Jorda_U: http://imagebin.org/257456
<darii> Is there a page that summarizes what an Administrator account can do vs. what a Standard account can do in Ubuntu 13.04 - added from the User Accounts gui?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Hopefully that screen will change (and you can type the first few characters of my nick, like "jor" then hit tab to complete it automatically).
<alecb> from chrome, xdg-open seems to always just open a new chrome window and do nothing else when I try and click on a torrent link. how do I fix this?
<Dr_willis> darii,  normal users can only mess with files in their home.. and  /tmp/ and so forth.. root/admin users can change files anywhere, and thus install apps and configure the system as needed
<excelsio1a> touchpad pointed quit moving, any suggestions on a command line restart of it?
<excelsio1a> *pointer*
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/257457
<darii> Dr_willis: only administrator can add/remove printers and stuff like that?
<Dr_willis> darii,  yes. that would be configuring the system.  theres ways to allow users to do specific admin tasks.
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Did you select [Analyse ]?
<darii> Dr_willis: way from the gui, or command line only?
<Dr_willis> darii,  your goal is to allow  non admin/root users full access to configuring the printers? and thats it?
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: no, i selected backup
<darii> Dr_willis: my goal is to just understand how everything works and what's possible form the gui
<mdfe> darii - anything. since the os is open source, if it can be done, likely someone somewhere has made gui for it
<Dr_willis> darii,  theres not going to be a quick answer to that.. other then 'root does admin/config tasks' and 'users dont do things that could break the system'  :) each specific service/task Might have ways to let users have more controll.
<mdfe> darii, and if they havent, you can
<darii> Dr_willis: I'm plenty unix admin savvy - just want to know what the GUI tools provided in Ubuntu make available
<Dr_willis> darii,  for what service :) theres no all in one gui for this all.
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: you said to select backup
<Dr_willis> at least none setup by default.
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: I made an image with an msdos label rather than GPT, let me make one with a GPT label and see if I can get to where you are.
<Dr_willis> !info ebox
<ubottu> Package ebox does not exist in raring
<Dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<mdfe> darii, why just the ones provided by ubuntu? there's zillions of management programs outside of ubuntu's repos
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Yes, but the screen you came to was not what I was expecting to see.
<steven_> can anyone help me on my ubuntu
<steven_> im trying to run League of legends
<Dr_willis> and whats League of Legends?
<steven_> loads everything and all exept while in game the screen freezes
<steven_> a game
<Dr_willis> some windows game?
<steven_> Thats playable via playonlinux
<mdfe> Dr_willis, it's the most common online game on PC hardware
<steven_> yes on windows
<steven_> can anyone  help?
<Dr_willis> Playonlinux uses wine, so you really should be checking  the wine app database and perhaps the playonlinux website/support areas
<steven_> ok
<Anom01y> Dr_willis, this is strange, in pulseaudio mixer, I can see the music playing on the volume bar thing,
<Anom01y> its not muted,
<mdfe> i think they something like 13 million concurrent users
<Anom01y> the volume is very quiet though
<Dr_willis> Anom01y,  check what hardware output its set to be using in  the sound config tool or pavucontrol perhaps
<mdfe> i kind of tried to sit down one day and design infrastructure for something that size, and realised i had no clue!
<Dr_willis> Anom01y,  ive seen issues where it defaults to the wrong hardware out.
<Anom01y> Dr_willis, ok
<excelsio1a> sudo restart touchpad?
<allanx0> I can "ecryptfs-recover-private" and recover my data files. But when i login to my passphrase it says wrong passphrase. Why im seeing this? Is there a way to open it in my desktop?
<Dr_willis> or it could be using the wrong audio out port.
<allanx0> When i ecryptfs-recover-private, i can see the files recovered in /tmp
<mdfe> see or read?
<allanx0> mdfe read
<allanx0> ecryptfs is killing me. Ive change so many password in my username
<allanx0> i want my files really bad
<Anom01y> Dr_willis, it seems like its on the wrong device because I don't have an "oxygen HD audio" I have an Asus Xonar DG
<Anom01y> but I can't change it in the pulse audio control center
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: OK, I was able to get to the option with my test image, it seems that it saves a log file and then continues (as if you had pressed [Quick Search ]).
<Anom01y> what do you guys suppose this means ?
<Anom01y> sudo modprobe snd-[NAME OF YOUR SOUNDCARD'S DRIVER]
<Anom01y> er
<Anom01y> lsemple@TRP:~$ pulseaudio
<Anom01y> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Anom01y> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<Anom01y> lsemple@TRP:~$ ^C
<Dr_willis> pulseaudio is a service and its allready running.....
<Anom01y> maybe its a gstreamer issue ?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: I was expecting it to ask for a filename, but it just saves to "backup.log" without prompting.
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: ah, ok
<steven_> Does anyone know what should i do if my game client freezes on startup with league of legends everything else works fine tho
<allanx0> Is there other way to get back my files? I regret to put passphrase
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Scroll down to the second partition and press "p".
<Dr_willis> Anom01y,  you did click on the speaker at top right -> sound settings, Outputtab - and looked at what other outputs you can try?
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/257458
<codepython777> anyone who knows how to do bandwidth management per user basis when the network is near full utilization?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Ok, that's not what you want (it's listing the files from the ext4 partition).
<Anom01y> Dr_willis, yeah there is no setting to change the outputs
<Anom01y> it shows "oxygen hd audio"
<Morph4me> Anon01y: try a few cat commands to show you "playback" output ... but use pastebinit ...don't post all the lines in here or the floodbots will flag you > cat /proc/asound/pcm  and  cat /proc/asound/devices
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Last time I believe that you said that you were able to get testdisk to list the files from your deleted Windows partition, are you sure that that was the case?
<Anom01y> Morph4me, ok lets do this
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: ok, when i found the old partitions i did a analyze and then did a deep search
<Dr_willis> could try    the pavucontrol  tool (install it ) and see if it shows any devices..
<Anom01y> Morph4me, Dr_willis --> http://pastebin.com/QKmisbi8
<Dr_willis> I had sound issues here.. but that was with my HDMI audio out.. i switched to the 3.9 kernel and it started working for me. (on 13.04)
<Anom01y> Dr_willis, Morph4me I -can- barely hear the music playing but it is so quiet even when on max volume
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: OK. "q", then do that.
<allanx0> I can change my pass using this command "ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/allanx0/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase but i cannot open the Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop after entering the new pass it says "ERROR: Your passphrase is incorrect" now i change again the pass and it works. But i am unable to open the access-your-data
<Morph4me> Anom01y : multichannel eh ? what did you get for your card again could you post it plz > sudo aplay -l
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: i can press enter then i can choose Deeper Search
<Anom01y> Morph4me, http://pastebin.com/Ymew3jAQ
<allanx0> Anyone have ecrypt here?
<Anom01y> maybe I should take the card out and look for blow capacitors
<allanx0> I so need my files and my vbox isos
<Morph4me> Anon01y at this point 2 things you can do either reboot you said you change the sound card in alsamixer  or take  Dr_willis suggestion and   the pavucontrol  tool (install it )  and see if it shows any devices.
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Choose Deeper Search.
<Anom01y> Morph4me, I have tried all the settings in alsamixer and pavucontrol there is nothing there that seems to do anything
<Morph4me> reboot
<Anom01y> yeah
<Anom01y> did that a few times
<Anom01y> going to try again
<Morph4me> kk
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: this will take some time...
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: it is in 01%
<rick_> hello all, I have a soc connected to a cs42l51 sound card, can I fix it's device file alway to controlC0/hwc0/pcmC0 ? I found If I connect two usb audio and boot the machine, the controlC0/pcmC0 is used by one of the  usb device.
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: OK. Ping me with a screenshot when it's done.
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: ok
<AsSlowAsHell> does anyknow know a good channel for discussing network security and general network gateway configuration?  I want to do a couple things, one of which is a setup where certain high security machines on my network will only be allowed access to pre-approved DNS names
<excelsio1a> fixed my touchpad by sleeping my laptop and unsleeping it.
<thufir_> did MOO ever get his thing figured?
<Anom01y> Man this is strange, its working but its quiet, I hear a snapping sound when I reboot
<shape> Can anyone please help me with compiling this? cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/snapshot/mesa-9.1.2.tar.gz it has no readme file and I don't know what to do
<zeep> anyone using the gnome spin version?
<Dr_willis> why are you trying to compile mesa shape?
<shape> Dr_willis: to install it
<shape> Dr_willis: the latest one
<Dr_willis> shape,   why do you need the latest? what video card are you using  what drivers?
<shape> Dr_willis: 	Radeon HD 6290 , and whatever drivers came with 12.04
<shape> Dr_willis: I'm trying to get this to work http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM1NDk
<Dr_willis> the fglrx drivers should include mesa i thought.
<shape> Dr_willis: the fglrx drivers don't have vdpau support/ didn't work just tried them
<Dr_willis> sing the following configure arguments: --with-gallium-drivers=r600 --enable-vdpau.
<shape> Dr_willis: yeah but I don't know how to do that
<Dr_willis>  so you extract the source, cd into the dir..   ./configure   --with-gallium-drivers=r600 --enable-vdpau
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: What percentage are you at?
<Dr_willis> then make, sudo make install
<Morph4me> Anom01y: in your sound setting  (OUTPUT) changing from analog to digital  using the TEST speaker playback feature maybe you are picking the wrong one in the drop down menu  ie  digital 5.1 instead of say  analog stereo  if your card is capable that is
<Dr_willis> the follow the rest of that guide.. (is how im reading that guide)
<shape> Dr_willis: ./configure no such file
<Dr_willis> shape,  you need to be in the source directroy you extracted from that arcvhive
<benzrf> hi!
<shape> Dr_willis: I am, and it has no file like that
<benzrf> right now when I tap alt-tab once, it switches to my previous window, regardless of which apllication it was.
<benzrf> I want it to always switch applications, how can I do that?
<benzrf> I'm on raring using standard unity
<shape> Dr_willis: or you mean mesa/src ?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: I'll be gone for about an hour, though I may come back sooner.
<shape> Dr_willis: is that the source directory?
<andsim> hi there anyone able to help me on mysql and why wont bind all address i am on 12.04 lts
<Anom01y> Morph4me, I've tried them all
<Morph4me> ouch
<Anom01y> Morph4me, is there a way to reset the settings or reconfigure pulseaudio ?
<S-USA_Live> I'm switching from KDE to Unity (same version of Ubuntu, 13.04). When I get to the "This computer already has 13.04 on it," what would the "Reinstall" option do?
<Dr_willis> hmm. guide is saying to use GIT it looks like.. I really dont use git.
<shape> Dr_willis: sorry my client disconnected
<shape> Dr_willis: doesn't matter it's the same file
<shape> Dr_willis: I just did both
<benzrf> Dr_willis: if it's just telling you to clone a repo, that's super easy
<S-USA_Live> (By "KDE to Unity" I mean from Kubuntu to regular Ubuntu via the live image)
<Morph4me> Anom01y : alsa is this  > sudo alsa force-reload
<Dr_willis> i rarely use source these days. ;)
<betrayd> who does
<Dr_willis> unless theres some other command it needs then ./configure
<shape> Dr_willis: yeah, both the clone and the file give the same ./configure "no such file or directory"
<Morph4me> Anom01y curious when you change the sound card choice in alsamixer did you save you settings ?
<Anom01y> Morph4me, there is no option in alsamixer to change the sound card,
<Morph4me> yes f6
<Morph4me> then arrow keys
<jen> hay could someone hep me update my computer?
<jen> help*
<cantstanya> jen: L A L.
<Anom01y> Morph4me, ok there is only one option in the list, xonar DS
<Morph4me> Anomoly then save it like this  > sudo alsactl stoer
<Anom01y> which is my card
<Morph4me> o ok
<Morph4me> store*
<shape> Dr_willis: I had to run sh autogen.sh
<shape> Dr_willis: but now I get C++preprocesor /lib/cpp fails sanity check
<Dr_willis> you did install the needed compiler/development packages?
<Anom01y> Morph4me, I think I know what the problem is, PCM is at zero,
<Dr_willis> like build-essential ?
<Anom01y> but there is no option to turn up PCM
<Morph4me> yes
<Dr_willis> !info mesa
<Morph4me> arrow keys
<jenjenn> anyone help me, Im sure its really easy, I just need to know what will happen to my 250 GB filesystem after I update, I don't want to lose all my stuff
<ubottu> Package mesa does not exist in raring
<Morph4me> arrow to the right from master
<shape> Dr_willis: damn, I think you're right, that's the problem, I thought I had build-essential
<Morph4me> then arrow up
<shape> Dr_willis: but I compiled earlier my wifi driver with no problems
<Dr_willis> then thers some 'apt-get build-deps packagename' that installs all needed -dev files to compile an app.
<shape> Dr_willis: I see
<Anom01y> Morph4me, yeah no PCM is in the list I checked thoroughly
<shape> Dr_willis: but there is no package name for mesa :(
<Guest47722> Hi everyone, does this channel support the Ubuntu Minimal install as well?
<Anom01y> I know PCM is at zero, because when I adjst the master volume the slider thing in xfce appears (on screen display of my volume)
<Anom01y> it doesn't go up or down, it is at minimum
<Morph4me> ok then PCM is your issue
<jenjenn> anyone help?
<Anom01y> yeah but there is no PCM volume adjustment anywhere
<Anom01y> Morph4me, so I think the problem is xfce + gstreamer + pcm
<Morph4me> Anom01y :maybe  Dr_willis posted he had his corrected( sound issues ) with a kernel update
<Morph4me> you can try a reinstall >  sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<haziqwebs> hello, anyone know the cheapest hosting?
<c0nd0r> Hello tonight
<c0nd0r> I am using rEft-0.14 and a usb ubuntu 11.04 unetbootin stick
<c0nd0r> with a macbook pro
<c0nd0r> I have a hackintosh partition with a windows 7
<c0nd0r> along with my ubuntu fat 32 ready partition
<Anom01y> Morph4me, yeah I just did an update  yesterday that I think caused the problem, is there  a way to revert it ?
<c0nd0r> has anyone had any trouble with a boot sector loading froever. beyond 2.5 hours
<c0nd0r> while trying to swtich over to the ubuntu install
<c0nd0r> while loading unetbootin
<jenjenn> nobody can help me update my system?
<c0nd0r> if anyone can help diagnois this I would be forever greatful
<Morph4me> Anom01y :it is possible don't know if i would or not might break the system
<c0nd0r> hrmph
<c0nd0r> *cough* *cough*
<betrayd>  jenjenn if you wish to save data do not put a check under 'format' for that data partition
<c0nd0r> okie dookie. $5.00 intice anyone
<aitsupn_> I'm trying to install lm-sensors by computer freezes during installation when I say yes to  yes/no questions for my nvidia card
<jenjenn> betrayd, for a network upgrade?
<betrayd> oh i missed that part my bad jenjenn
<jenjenn> betrayd, its okay, its just last time I did this, my computer took a long time to upgrade so I shut it off :/
<betrayd> what happened then
<jenjenn> betrayd, I do beleive I had to redo the whole thing with an old cd then upgraded from there
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<thufir_> when I try to file "ubuntu-bug <PID>" I get:  The specified process ID does not belong to a program.    how do I file a bug on that PID?
<betrayd> thufir_: did you put in the number without the <>
<jenjenn> i mean how long does an upgrade take?
<jenjenn> and I think the screen went black too
<thufir_> betrayd: ubuntu-bug 12557   but I had to do sudo.  so "sudo ubuntu-bug 12557"
<ubottu> bug 12557 in localechooser (Ubuntu) "Language selection in installer lists "Taiwanese" to mean Chinese-Traditional" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12557
<betrayd> jenjenn: i have no idea, i haven't had to use it
<thufir_> betrayd: when I do it without sudo it says "The specified process does not belong to you. Please run this program as the process owner or as root."
<jenjenn> why would the screen go black while upgrading?
<betrayd> thufir_: and you did, while the pid was still running/actiev
<betrayd> jenjenn: not a powersave thing?
<thufir_> betrayd: 12557 ?        01:58:10 firefox <defunct>
<Anom01y> this is insane, there is no way to reconfigure alsa so I can adjust the PCM volume
<jenjenn> might have been
<jenjenn> but then I couldn't go back to everything
<betrayd> jenjenn: ugh, maybe to dissuade you from touching while update-in-progress
<thufir_> betrayd: it has a PID of 1.  init.  I want to file a bug on it.
<jenjenn> so I shouldn't be on anything while it upgrades?
<betrayd> that is the rule of thumb
<Anom01y> reinstall ?
<betrayd> like, let it run uninterrupted jenjenn or on a scheduled downtime
<__machine> how is this possible? http://pastebin.com/ZJ1q10f9 TexturePacker exists but when i try to execute it says no such file or directory... ?
<betrayd> __machine: got to put it in your $PATH, do an echo $PATH on a terminal
<jenjenn> betrayd, okay thanks guess Im heading into the unknown now, cheers!
<betrayd> cheers
<__machine> betrayd: but i am trying to execute with ./TexturePacker ... it shouldnt need to be on the path...
<betrayd> are you in the current dir
<__machine> yes
<betrayd> normally you have to set exec rights
<__machine> see the log of my shell i linked... the file has exec permission and is in the current dir but ./TexturePacker errors with -bash: ./TexturePacker: No such file or directory
<betrayd> type Tex<hi tab>
<betrayd> hit tab*
<betrayd>  i mean type ./Tex<hit tab>
<thufir_> Jordan_U: I added a comment to  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1077579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1077579 in upstart (Ubuntu) "PID 1, upstart, failed to reap one of its children (banshee)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<__machine> ./Tex<tab> auto completes... then i hit enter and i get the error about file not found
<Anom01y> maybe I can reinstall the latest kernel or something
<Anom01y> how do I reinstall the latest kernel again ?
<betrayd> __machine: completes, eh? then it must be running but you
<dolls> irc.oftc.net
<betrayd> remissing a file
<Morph4me> Anom01y did you mean alsa >  sudo apt-get install alsa-utils alsa-base alsa-tools ...it will probably say you have the newest already ....if it's just your kernel unless you deleted the one from yesterday you still would have access to it on your boot splash screen (fallback kernel) when you boot up just choose the older one
<__machine> so the file executes but during execution it cant find a different file and that error is incorrectly reported as TexturePacker: No such file or directory?
<betrayd> __machine: you might be missing a file that it needs now, and yeah thats possible
<dolls> irc.oftc.net
<betrayd> __machine: even the caps are required there? is it a binary or a script
<__machine> its a binary
<Anom01y> Morph4me, I have no idea what my issue is but there is no PCM vol. in alsamixer,
<Anom01y> I can hear my sound but its very very quiet
<betrayd> __machine: see if it came with a README or Notes, then if still fails i'd go emailing their devs
<c0nd0r> http://pastebin.com/qdiRexyQ anyone had trouble with unetbootin taking forever to load boot sector with MacBook Pro
<c0nd0r> I can make it worth your while
<betrayd> Anom01y: have you picked the correct device with alsamixer?
<Morph4me> betrayd he has only one  xonar soundcard
<Anom01y> betrayd, Morph4me I fixed it
<Anom01y> WOW
<Morph4me> nice how?
<betrayd>  (oh he finally removed his noise cancelling headphones huh)
<Morph4me> lol
<Anom01y> I installex xfce-volume or something, opened it up, and turned off the front panel,
<Morph4me> why you
<Anom01y> for some reason the volume and everything was selected to the front panel
<Morph4me> well good you got it fixed
<betrayd> did you have xfce before, or is it current DE?
<Anom01y> yeah I don't see the option for front panel in alsamixer, or in pulse audio control
<Anom01y> betrayd, always had xfce
<Anom01y> never had xfce-volume though
<fat_face> Anom01y: u need terminal
<brainysmurf> I thought I set up PAM to use local accounts first, but when ussing passwd it asks for Current Kerberos password, do I just need to adjust common-account?
<betrayd> i think i see
<betrayd> wjhy i never used xfce
<Morph4me> Anom01y, bring on the tunes!
<betrayd> wake up the dead!
<Morph4me> lol
<Anom01y> fat_face, Morph4me betrayd I see the front panel selection in alsamixer, but I am unable to toggle it
<c0nd0r> guess no one is brave enough to have run Ununtu on a macbook
<Morph4me> arrow jeys keyboard style
<Morph4me> keys*
<betrayd> they're not here now c0nd0r
<Anom01y> yeah arrow keys, enter, ect don't toggle the front panel
<betrayd> tehy're enjoying buntu onthei macs
<Morph4me> right arrow key first then up key
<c0nd0r> the problem sems to be with unetboot
<Anom01y> Morph4me, doesn't do it
<Anom01y> :(
<Morph4me> wow strange
<c0nd0r> I am sure someone has also used REfit-0.04 before
<betrayd> maybe he has the pirated version Morph4me
<Anom01y> yea up/down turns the master and other ones up / down, but front panel is stuck in the OFF position now.
<Morph4me> haha
<c0nd0r> betrayd if you could check my partition tables that might be enough
<Anom01y> the only way to control that switch is with xfce volume settings
<netlar> thufir_: Well that did not work
<Anom01y> moliiiiiina  where you going to
<Anom01y> (CCR - John Fogerty)
<Anom01y> :)
<c0nd0r> betrayd http://pastebin.com/qdiRexyQ
<airtonix> I'm having problems with kde4.10 and synergy (I can't move the mouse cursor off the top of my synergy-server onto the synergy client)
<Morph4me> oh i see xfce is the default  sound setting manager  or so it seems
<fat_face> Really strange
<fat_face> airtonix: what problem
<Morph4me> Anom01y i was thinking The Grudge.flac from tool for your xonar card :P that'll wake up the dead lol
<betrayd>  lol
<utfans05> airtonix: are you using quicksynergy or just synergy
<persona24> Is there any media player software that is controlled with the terminal?
<betrayd> c0nd0r: wish i knew what these meant, you need macmen
<thufir_> there's no disc in the cd-rom drive.  but I can't get it open.  I stuck a pin in there, nothing.  can I open it with thunar or something like that?  there's nothing to mount, however, because it's empty.  seems silly to reboot just for that.
<fat_face> persona24: what you mean
<Anom01y> Morph4me, well thanks for all your help I really appreciate it,
<c0nd0r> betrayd: while being orange right now this could get a lot more grave of a situation over-night
<Morph4me> Anom01y np key ie you worked it out
<Morph4me> is*
<fat_face> Sound is easy
<Morph4me> not always fat_face
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: still there? Just to know. And it is in 50%
<utfans05> airtonix: are you there?
<vuthan> hi
<utfans05> hi vuthan
<fat_face> Morph4me: u had problems with everythin
<airtonix> utfans05: yeah. sorry i was making food. I'm using latest synergy with the new gui
<Morph4me> yes i did see your im to me fat_face you should be a poet
<utfans05> airtonix: did you add the second computer in the configure server portion of the setup?
<vuthan> cac ban co the noi duoc Vietnamese ?
<airtonix> utfans05: yes, same configuration works in gnome-shell 3.8
<utfans05> airtonix: did you use the ip address or the hostname of the computer?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: I'm still here.
<brainysmurf> I can't change any of my locla accounts passwords can anyone help me test my pam?
<airtonix> utfans05: i use hostnames
<utfans05> airtonix: in the windows above where it says start and stop, on the client what is it saying?
<airtonix> utfans05: i'll have to get back to you on that because kde4.10 system tray doesnt work
<fat_face> utfans05: in that version. Nothing
<utfans05> airtonix: .... oh.... i need to know if its not able to get to the synergy server or not. if its not getting there its an iptables issue.
<utfans05> airtonix: you can try to ping the server using port 24800
<boairc> hi
<airtonix> utfans05: no this is a problem specifically to do with kde not the underlying OS subsystem or networking stack. i can logout and login to gnome-shell 3.8 and it will work (i suspect to has to do with the desktop manager)
<boairc> please explain me what this does. does it completely turn off power management of the wifi card and forces it to stay on all the time or what exactly does it do? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1985079&p=11959930#post11959930
<utfans05> airtonix: ah.. im not that familar with KDE so...
<prone> hi i have a new lenovo z580 laptop which has a nvidia graphics card, my ubuntu doesnt detect my graphic card and it seems it gets a hot a lot. any solution?  plz help
<boairc> prone: what gfx card is it?
<vuthan> hi everyone....!
<fjodor> hey when i start lxde/lubuntu brightness keys work, when i start another wm it doesnt work anymore
<fjodor> its an thinkpad x230
<savagecroc> hey.. i need to buy some motherboards for running developer workstations for ubuntu.. can i just buy anything or should i stick to particular brands to ensure compatibility
<riddrib> Hello
<prone> gfx - told you - NVIDIA 630
<fjodor> savagecroc: graphics is your only problem
<savagecroc> fjodor: right.. if i get standard intel boards.. is that ok?
<prone> boairc: NVIDIA 630
<riddrib> How can download .pdf format in this page http://issuu.com/tsunami2807/docs/healthycoffee?mode=window&backgroundColor=%23222222 ?
<fjodor> yes
<savagecroc> i'm getting intel i5-3570, 32GB of ram, SSD.. + mboard.  Are there any compatability issues with that much ram or SSDs i should be aware of?
<prone> hi i have a new lenovo z580 laptop which has a NVIDIA 630m graphics card, my ubuntu doesnt detect my graphic card and it seems it gets a hot a lot. any solution?  plz help
<boairc> savagecroc: check the intel i5-3570 for specs and ram requirements, chipset specs. linux works with any amount of ram
<boairc> but the pc itself might not if not supported by cpu and chipset
<boairc> prone: to use nv630 (optimus) in linux you must use optirun command. it does not do switching by itself like in windows. by default linux will use the intel 4000 or 3000 gfx card
<boairc> anybody has a laptop with Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230 WiFi card?
<prone> boairc: that means my graphics card would remain switched off in linux?
<shape> Is this command correct? sudo make && make install it will first make then make install?
<savagecroc> boairc: ok i'm chekcing
<savagecroc> boairc: chip/chipset supports 32gb
<boairc> prone: google "nvidia optimus linux", "optirun"
<boairc> savagecroc: then probably will work. keep in mind that ram frequency matters (lower freq might be ok at 32GB but higher might not). so check both ram type, freq, etc. with motherboard specs, chipset and CPU
<liufd> TEST
<Seven_Six_Two> liufd, RESPONSE
<savagecroc> as far as ubuntu compatibility goes.. would any major brand on-board graphics be ok.. or is there some list i have to check against?
<riddrib> how can pdf format in ubuntu ?
<darthanubis> riddrib, what?
<betrayd> shape make install will put the pieces in their places
<betrayd> shape: and htat is the right order
<shape> betrayd: as in make install will let me run the program straight from the terminal without having to cd to ir correct?
<shape> it*
<anonymous> Hi
<betrayd> shape: i can tell it to put the executable elsewhere before I actually place it in my $PATH
<shape> betrayd: I see, thanks!
<SparkySparkyBoom> a
<riddrib> I need download pdf format in this page http://issuu.com/tsunami2807/docs/healthycoffee?mode=window&backgroundColor=%23222222 ?
<w30> prone check the software sources gui for additional drivers , nvidia drivers , wifi, etc. if not get jockey-gtk and run that.
<hemangpatel> Morning
<utfans05> or night still for me :D
<Blue11> howdy tex
<belak51> Is there a good way to install google-chrome on 13.04? There's a messed up dependency...
<vAd0r_> i just setup qlproxy and when i goto the policy tab it says access denied
<vAd0r_> can someone tell me how to fix this
<utfans05> belak51: did you do an apt-get update before trying to install?
<belak51> utfans05: yes...
<utfans05> vAd0r_: does your user have access to it?
<belak51> utfans05: it's a known issue... I was just wondering if there were any official work arounds
<utfans05> belak51: not that i know of, id have to do the research myself to figure it out
<belak51> hm. ok
<belak51> I'll just wait until they release a new stable.
<utfans05> belak51: sorry i couldnt help
<belak51> utfans05: no, that's ok.
<Hadogenes> It's incredible how a chatroom with 1500 users is so silent.
<Morph4me> shhh
<Hadogenes> Should we not discuss Ubuntu stuff?
<Morph4me> you can i'm sure someone will jump in to answer
<riddrib> is silent the chat because ubuntu no have problem
<jatakk> Ha, good one.
<Hadogenes> I was hoping for an active discussion.
<Hadogenes> See, I am bored.
<jatakk> This is only a help channel AFAIK
<jatakk> There's #ubuntu-offtopic but that's even more dead
<Hadogenes> Does this have the same administrators as Ubuntu forums?
<utfans05> Hadogenes: AFAIK everyone is volunteer
<Hadogenes> Speaking about support,
<Hadogenes> does anyone know how to get the system tray to work properly?
<Hadogenes> As in, using applications like Skype or XChat?
<Hadogenes> In Unity.
<mdfe> xchat works in unity system tray
<nevyn> Hadogenes: yes it involves gconf voodoo
<mdfe> i just installed xchat into stock 13.04 and it's there in my systray under pidgin
 * nevyn needed to hand modify things to allow citrix tray apps to display
<Morph4me> dconf-editor :P
<mdfe> i dont know about skype though, i boycott skype as it's a closed platform
<Hadogenes> While I do agree with you, I cannot get others not to use it.
<Hadogenes> Especially since there is no better provider of Internet telephony.
<Mavrik> Hadogenes, hmm, Skype should work with no modification
<Hadogenes> I got the latest one from their website.
<mdfe> Hadogenes, well i can still talk to them from outside of it, so I don't really have an issue
<Hadogenes> I have to run it again from the Unity launcher to see the window.
<Hadogenes> mdfe, try living abroad.
<mdfe> Where is abroad? Sometimes I do move around a bit.
<Hadogenes> Another country, 2000 miles away from family.
<mdfe> there are so many chat services and voip and whatnot, most people i know have several, so i never need to use any particular one
<the_misfit> i cant get this specific external HD to mount with r/w access
<the_misfit> only root has permission
<icedwater> Which means you have to use many to chat with different people.
<the_misfit> i know i can run nautilus in root and whatnot but that makes file transfer slow
<JoeyJoeJo> What hardware does ubuntu phone support?
<Maelstrom> the ones with secure boot
<Hadogenes> the_misfit try "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/mountpoint"
<mdfe> icedwater, yes i need to use two because one doesnt work in a particular country due to national censorship
<the_misfit> Hadogenes: sure, but why is this specific drive and not the others? is it the way i partitioned it or something?
<Hadogenes> I am making an assumption to be honest.
<mdfe> the_misfit, is there any kind of security feature on the drive?
<mdfe> i have seen external HD with password locks on, for example
<the_misfit> mdfe: like a physical switch? no, but it is sort of unique in that it has an on/off switvh
<mdfe> physical or software; one i had once had a password program
<Maelstrom> LMDE 201303 is out!
<Hadogenes> If you can mount it with nautilus, I don't see the problem. I doubt that has anything to do with it being slow.
<the_misfit> Device /dev/sdb1 is already mounted at `/media/usb0'.
<the_misfit> is what happens when it tries to automount
<mdfe> nautilus would mount it with fuse though, i do find fuse is slightly slower, but not a huge amuount
<the_misfit> and it mounts, it just only has root user perms
<SparkySparkyBoom> mmm
<Hadogenes> root user permissions?
<the_misfit> root is the owner
<Hadogenes> What filesystem does the drive have?
<the_misfit> fat32
<Hadogenes> Ah, you are mounting it through fuse
<Hadogenes> I think your user might have to be part of a group that has access to that drive.
<mdfe> the_misfit, i have done some googling. it seems if the drive's filesystem is damaged, it will mount root only to protect it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<steven_> can anyone help me with getting my league of legends runningon my ubuntu?
<betrayd> but dont get the impression it IS damaged
<mdfe> steven_, it works fine under playonlinux, if not, it's probably drivers. you can update those from the software updater, whch has a subscreen for hardware/drivers
<mdfe> the_misfit, it seems also if the guid is different, it will also mount as read only
<Crashmoney99> would this be the proper channel to ask about installing wordpress with ubuntu 12.04?
<steven_> how do i update drivers
<steven_> via terminal
<belak51> Crashmoney99: I think #wordpress might work better
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: What percentage is it at now?
<mdfe> steven_, look in software updates then click the 5th tab which is marked 'additional drivers'
<Crashmoney99> belak51: thank you
<the_misfit> mdfe: thanks
<JoeyJoeJo> Is ubuntu phone available yet for downlaod?
<brainysmurf> Hey where is a good place to figure out my pam setup
<the_misfit> mdfe: thanks, all i had to do was run a check
<SparkySparkyBoom> a
<forgotmynick> hello
<the_misfit> mdfe: and 'for the record' files transfer 10x then using root to force it, for some reason. anyway thanks again
<mdfe> the_misfit, that's probably the 'damage' slowing it up
<SparkySparkyBoom> a
<SparkySparkyBoom> :/
<kunji> JoeyJoeJo: I don't believe so from the site, but you've been able to get it from the repos for a while.  Hak5 demonstrated the installation process, a quick google should find you that I think.
<wilee-nilee> JoeyJoeJo, #ubuntu-touch see channel headers
<brainysmurf> What does success=2 default=ignore mean in a pam config?
<WeThePeople> headphones not working between reboots, dont know what is going on
<WeThePeople> 12.04.2 amd64
<thebishop> hi folks,  i'm having a problem with 13.04.  when i plug a usb mouse into my laptop, neither the mouse or touchpad can raise focus on another window
<thebishop> touchpad works fine alone
<w30> part
<thebishop> also, alt-tab and super+w don't work with the usb mouse plugged in
 * jmurrib21 Hello all. I bought a new PC that comes with Win8. it's a HP p2-1334 AMD E1-1200. I want to use Ubuntu 13.04 on the pc. Created a bootable USB drive and also a live cd from an ISO image. I'm unable to install ubuntu, I get a blank screen after selecting to install ubuntu and pc hangs. Any suggestions?
<thebishop> seems like a compiz bug
<thebishop> jmurrib21, sounds like you might have a protected bootloader
<jmurrib21> ok
<thebishop> jmurrib21, might want to check the bios settings
<thebishop> see if there's an option to disable it
<jmurrib21> i saw something like that on Bios
<thebishop> how far did you get in the boot process again?
<thebishop> was it to the text-based Ubuntu boot menu?
<thebishop> to do safe install or whatever
 * jmurrib21 was able to select no boot protection but still the same issue.
<thebishop> do you get to the liveCD desktop?
<thebishop> and click "Install" instead of "Try
<thebishop> "
 * jmurrib21 was a text based ubuntu boot menu
<WeThePeople> a tty or gui
 * jmurrib21 yes i did click install instead of try
<thebishop> but it was the text-based menu, not selecting with a mouse
<jatakk> jmurrib21: Why are you using /me before every message?
<jmurrib21> sorry
<thebishop> jatakk, heh, it is a little strange
<thebishop> jmurrib21, anyway, what i'm trying to get at
<thebishop> is maybe your graphics card is not supported / auto-detected
<betrayd> stranger still, he went straight to 'install'
<WeThePeople> you will have to manually install the amd drivers
<C0nD0r> thebishop you seem very knowledgable about boot partitions
<jmurrib21> i know i should like win8 right away
<jmurrib21> but i don't
<WeThePeople> fglrx driver
<thebishop> jmurrib21,
<thebishop> http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/129200#129200
<thebishop> that might help
<C0nD0r> thebishop maybe if you have time you could peek at http://pastebin.com/qdiRexyQ   .. boot sector takes too long to complete
<WeThePeople> jmurrib21, do you know how to get to the bios from windows 8
<C0nD0r> thebishop its a macbook pro
<jmurrib21> no
<thebishop> C0nD0r, yeah i see it's a mac
<thebishop> what's the problem?
<C0nD0r> well, I can boot into the USB with unetboot just fine
<jmurrib21> i do get to the bios at POS by hitting F10
<thebishop> C0nD0r, aright
<jmurrib21> POST*
<C0nD0r> thebishop however I may have a wrong partition
<WeThePeople> jmurrib21, go to the start page i guess its called that, then type bios
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: done
<thebishop> C0nD0r, well,you don't have any linux partition on here
<thebishop> are you trying to wipe out OSX, or dual-boot?
<C0nD0r> thebishop yes I was hoping the ubuntu install would do that through fdisk or cdisk
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/257465
<WeThePeople> jmurrib21, its the menus where you can select the desktop
<C0nD0r> thebishop dual boot with OSX , hackintosh, windows 7 option and ubuntu
<WeThePeople> then type in bios
<jmurrib21> looking for it
<thebishop> C0nD0r, the liveCD installer will give you a few options to partition like "Use the whole disk" or it'll let you create your own partitioning using Gparted
<thebishop> C0nD0r, you might have problems there
<WeThePeople> jmurrib21, mouse over to the bottom left hand corner and a popup shouls appear click on that
<thebishop> C0nD0r, you have GPT partition table
<thebishop> i'm not sure windows can boot that
<WeThePeople> should*
<thebishop> yeah?
<C0nD0r> thebishop should I wipe my current ubuntu distro off the USB and use livecd or use another usb disk
<WeThePeople> then type in bios
<thebishop> C0nD0r, no the "liveCD" is basically synonymous with USB stick now
<WeThePeople> jmurri21, if you need help just ask
<thebishop> C0nD0r, and it performs a lot better
<thebishop> so keep using it
<WeThePeople> jmurrib21, if you need help just ask
<thebishop>  C0nD0r but i think you're going to have some problems
<thebishop> resizing a Mac partition for starters
<C0nD0r> thebishop how do youb purpose I get by the boot sector loading that nexer completes, if you might have any ideaa.
<jmurrib21> i don't see something that says Bios on the start page
<C0nD0r> thebishop thanks for taking my query, btw
<jmurrib21> if i move the mouse to the top right corner i can see the configuration option
<WeThePeople> jmurrib21, just start typing bios
<jmurrib21> nothing
<WeThePeople> jmurrib21, hold on let me boot to windows
<thebishop> C0nD0r, I don't know how the hackintosh (chemelon?) OSX bootloader works enough to help much
<thebishop> C0nD0r, you're not booting Ubuntu yet because you haven't installed it
<thebishop> C0nD0r, and i think you're going to have to use a manual configuration with gparted to get the tri-boot working
<thebishop> ubuntu won't figure that out automatically
<thebishop> it looks like mac partitions make up the whole drive right now, so you got some work to do
<carlisle_> hi all, I"m trying to get serial redirection working on 12.04 with SOL, I followed the instructions to add /etc/init/ttyS1 and update /etc/default/grub but I'm still not seeing any output
<WeThePeople> jmurrib21, ok type in bios on the start page and select settings
<C0nD0r> thebishop I was hoping that unetbootin along with ReFIT would help with that
<jmurrib21> i think i found something alike
<thebishop> C0nD0r, unetboot in isn't going to help your HDD partition map.  It just lets you boot into an ubuntu live environment.  you have to actually go through the formatting/installing process
<thebishop> and you're doing it in the worst order
<jmurrib21> it's PC settings
<jmurrib21> and there is an advance option
<thebishop> because windows7 will eat your partition map
<thebishop> the whole thing
<jmurrib21> advanced startup
<thebishop> that's assuming it can boot on a GPT partition table, which i've never tried
<C0nD0r> thebishop is there a way using a DD command in OSX to format and install ubuntu without chemelon
<Prock81> hello
<jmurrib21> it says to start up from a CD or USB device
<thebishop> C0nD0r, erm, no
<thebishop> C0nD0r, chemeleon is the hackintosh bootloader that allows OSX to boot on non-apple hardware
<thebishop> C0nD0r, at least it was the last time i ever played with that
<thebishop> which was a while ago
<jmurrib21> how much should i save for the linux swap partition?
<C0nD0r> thebishop will the diskutility i hackintosh provide any good options
<nevyn> jmurrib21: the rule of thumb is 2xram but it depends.
<thebishop> C0nD0r, yes. but the partitioning tool on ubuntu "gparted" is more powerful
<thebishop> C0nD0r, it sounds like you should get a feel for the install of each os
<nevyn> jmurrib21: it becomes difficult to do with 72gig of raided storage and 128gig of ram tho.
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: after continue http://imagebin.org/257466
<thebishop> before you try tri-booting them
<thebishop> each OS has bootloader and partitioning quirks
<C0nD0r> thebishop likely not a linux option I would imagine in the hackintosh disk utility
<thebishop> C0nD0r, if you're going to tri-boot, you need to leave enough empty space
<Prock81> i eas here earlyer on my newer laptop, it now has 13.04 64-bit, i have used some wifi spots on it so i know wifi works, but spot im at now it wont connect, Password is correct, im talking to you now with my old laptop, What would be the problem???
<thebishop> C0nD0r, you can't let the disk utility consume the whole drive and expect the ubuntu installer to cope with that
<thebishop> not if you want a working computer, anyway
<sirkhctiw> 13.04
<Prock81>  sirkhctiw: was that reply for me
<jmurrib21> I fried my laptop that I had with ubuntu 12.10 upgraded to 13.04 in an external hard drive. do you think if I plug in that HDD in the new pc will start with the OS installed on it or I need to re-install from the begining? Maybe?
<Ari-Yang> I have a question, will ubuntu 12.10 forever be on kernel 3.5?
<WeThePeople> jmurrib21, idk if a usb cable will act like that
<WeThePeople> i think you need to plug it into the regular spot a hdd goes
<Prock81> who is good with wifi problems here
<jmurrib21> brb after trying options
<C0nD0r> thebishop any other useful information. on actually formatting withi  hackintosh
<fhgvjv> Could someone please suggest resources (books/sites) to master terminal? New to Ubuntu
<th0r> fhgvjv: tldp.org
<rafaelloest> ******! Somebody wake up Jordan_U
<fhgvjv> thanks th0r
<WeThePeople> fhgvjv, also google linux man pages
<fhgvjv> Got it. thanks WeThePeople
<jony_easyrider> bekks, I will do that, or I will downgrade to 12.04
<jony_easyrider> Krusader tells me when entering in an archive that "krarc is disabled". Please help!
<sunshine_after_r> join /#ubuntu-cn
<jmurrib21> tried the advanced startup option from Win8 and it didn't work. Still getting blank screen :(
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<VisCOUS> What's happening
<hulu> who can help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1179367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1179367 in Ubuntu "Customizing the live user skel" [Undecided,New]
<alex__> привет народ
<Excryption> Hello. Hello
<lotuspsychje> !ru | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Excryption> I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 and I have an issue when it comes to boot/reboot. I have an Intel HD4000 and AMD Radeon 7730M (using propietary drivers). Whenever I reboot, it just goes to a black screen with underscore for a few minutes then goes back to login screen.
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: did you upgrade or clean install?
<Excryption> Clean install with the help of hachre
<lotuspsychje> Ecryption: did it fail on you with the default drivers on setup?
<Excryption> No it didn't. I just wanted to use the proprietary drivers. After I rebooted, Unity wouldn't show up. After a lot of help it finally did. Now when I reboot, it doesn't reboot like it should.
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: how about trying the recovery from grub
<Excryption> It doesn't show grub at all.
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: you can hold shift after bios post boot
<lotuspsychje> to enter grub
<aitrom> ipl fans?
<lotuspsychje> aitrom: whats ipl
<Excryption> Yeah that's the problem, no BIOS post. It just stays on a black screen with underscore when I reboot so I can't do anything.
<aitrom> cricket league :P
<lotuspsychje> !ot | aitrom
<ubottu> aitrom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<david_> Is ther something wrong with the syntax in this source.list entry "deb http://pearlinux-repo.fr/ Corella-kernel main"
<yofun> how do i disable alt+LMB ?
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: no bios post doesnt relate to ubuntu, you should at least see post msg boot on your machine right
<lotuspsychje> !apt | david_
<ubottu> david_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<yofun> how do i disable the shortcut ALT+LMB
<lotuspsychje> !patience | yofun
<ubottu> yofun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<slimjimflim> did anyone else's right click menu in firefox get like 50 new items after a recent update?  know how to fix it?
<Excryption> Nothing like that.
<slimjimflim> i'm on 12.04.2
<yofun> sorry i was clearing up my clearing up my questiom
<yofun> question&
<W4NGNULL> hi
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: did you recently added new hardware on your machine?
<Excryption> When I click reboot, it doesn't shutdown to reboot. There's just a black screeen with an underscore. It says like that for a few minutes then goes back to login screen.
<W4NGNULL> nope
<Excryption> Nope I haven't.
<david_> i get errors on this line when adding it to my sources.list file, deb http://pearlinux-repo.fr/ Corella-kernel main, is there something wrong with it?
<W4NGNULL> HOLOLOLLO
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: can you see ubuntu boot or not?
<yofun> how do i disable the shortcut ALT+LMB
<Excryption> Nope I don't see it boot
<lotuspsychje> !patience | yofun
<ubottu> yofun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<aitrom> getting error while installing packages....    give me a permanent solution .... tired of temporary solutions
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: try hold shift after you press power on your machine to enter grub, see what happens
 * yofun goes back to reading docs still his name is highlighted
<Excryption> I can't shutdown either. If I try to, it's just a blackscreen with an underscore
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: you can hold your power button until your machine halts right
<lotuspsychje> then reboot
<Excryption> I can turn it off that way yes. But is that good for the system?
<Aethysius> How do I get HFS+ drivers for Kubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: if you dont got any other options?
<Excryption> None, should I revert back to the default open source drivers?
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: i just told you what i suggest
<WeThePeople> aethysius,  what do you want to do
<starkiller> i have a question
<Excryption> You want me to reboot and hold Shift, what happens after I do that?
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: reboot and enter grub to try recovery of grpahics
<Aethysius> Get stuff off of a drive.
<WeThePeople> aethysius, is it a external one?
<Excryption> Ooh, okay I'll try that, thank you.
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: good luck
<Aethysius> Yes.
<Excryption> brb
<starkiller> I have 10 computers at home and 2 routhers and 1 printer, do you think i need a server?
<WeThePeople> aethysius, should need hfs for that
<WeThePeople> aethysius, look into nfs or samba
<WeThePeople> for that
<Aethysius> ?
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: depends on your needs mate
<Excryption> Here we go rebooting
<WeThePeople> aethysius, is the harddrive on another server?
<jmurrib21> WeThePeople. Still the same >Blank screen< >hang up<
<Aethysius> No, plugged in.
<starkiller> i would really like to take control of my home network, would a server help me do that?
<Excryption> Hmm it took me to TTY
<WeThePeople> aethysius, do you have a usb connected to it?
<Excryption> It's that where I need to be?
<Aethysius> FireWire.
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: of course, ubuntu server can help you out alot
<WeThePeople> jmurrib21, hmm.. idk
<lotuspsychje> !server | starkiller
<ubottu> starkiller: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Excryption> I didn't get grub recovery just tty
<WeThePeople> aehysius, http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<jony_easyrider> I need a Krusader alternative rich in modules
<WeThePeople> aethysius^^
<starkiller> i never had a server before xD so i really need a gui XD
<Aethysius> ty
<jmurrib21> ok i'll forget about it
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: did you hold shift after reboot?
<raininja> starkiller: um wat
<WeThePeople> jmurrib21, can you boot to win8 then
<Excryption> Yes I did
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: you can use nice terminal tools on server to make life easy
<jmurrib21> i can boot to win8
<yofun> how do i disable the shortcut ALT+LMB
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: is it a single boot or dualboot with windows?
<Excryption> Oh tried again got grub
<Excryption> Single boot on ssd
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: did you change IDE to AHCI in bios?
<Excryption> I see advanced options for Ubuntu. Now I didn't it's already AHCI
<starkiller> the thing is that i just move to xubunto from windows, and i love it, i like it so much im loking to add a server at home xD
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: ok good, try the recovery from grub
<starkiller> but i dont know anything about terminal XD
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: having an ubuntu server isnt so hard once you get used to terminal
<Excryption> okay recovery menu
<WeThePeople> aethysius, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072260
<starkiller> do you have a place i could go to learn more about using ubuntu server XD?
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: you need the basic bash commands of course, to install stuff etc.
<Excryption> Update grub boot loader?
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: i just triggered the server info to you
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: what else you can choose
<fobelx> hi i need help regarding http://hack2live.blogspot.com.au/2008/06/ubuntu-linux-restart-usb-to-reset-stuck.html
<Excryption> Fsck, resume, clean, root, failsafeX, dpkg
<fobelx> in my case i have built-in drivers. how to i reset them in this case?
<starkiller> wow thanks lotus    ill study it XD im gonna get started right away
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: failsafe x
<Excryption> Okay
<Excryption> Okay running in lie graphics mode
<Excryption> Low
<buengenio> hello
<Excryption> Reconfigure graphics, troubleshoot error, run in lie graphics mode
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: now you can check your additional drivers, to see wich you want, or check logs to see whats happening
<starkiller> you are doing a great job boys, i have enven forgotten about windows after 3 moths
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: reconfigure
<jony_easyrider> I need a Krusader alternative rich in modules
<buengenio> I installed Gnome 3 on 13.04 via the PPAs, and trying to get compiz to work, but none of the settings I change in compiz settings manager seem to have an effect - cube, widgets, etc... don't work
<tucemiux> anyone happen to know what works best on ubuntu, nvidia or amd ?
<Excryption> Use default, use your backed up config
<lotuspsychje> Excryption: default
<Excryption> Okay
<buengenio> until I do compiz --replace, in which case cube, etc... work, but panel, menu and desktop search disappear
<buengenio> any ideas?
<Excryption> I don't see the option to restart
<lotuspsychje> buengenio: did you install your grafix drivers properly?
<buengenio> yes
<buengenio> as I say - compiz works when I run compiz --replace
<buengenio> except I lose my desktop
<lotuspsychje> buengenio: did you install compiz config icon
<niccaballs> Can anyone help me with an issue I am having loading a GUI in Ubuntu 13.04 on a VPS. I am getting an error. xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O
<niccaballs> when I try to do create an xorg.conf file by inputting X -configure
<_thufir_> I've just installed 13.10 server and want to install xubuntu-desktop.  after I install xubuntu-desktop, how do I "startx"?
<Excryption> Wow, works great now. Thank you very much lotus :D
<Excryption> I will try one more reboot just to make sure :)
<niccaballs> _thufir_,  type startx
<niccaballs> Can anyone assist me?
<_thufir_> ok.  also, where is grub located?  I forget, but is it /boot something, to change it to gui boot?
<WeThePeople> niccaballs, justask
<niccaballs> Can anyone help me with an issue I am having loading a GUI in Ubuntu 13.04 on a VPS. I am getting an error. xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O when I try to do create an xorg.conf file by inputting X -configure
<TunemanBBS> Good evening everyone
<dolls> #TCE
<TunemanBBS> I was hoping my friends here in the ubuntu chat room who have facebook accounts can help me out.  I am doing this stupid contest in facebook i am 3 freekin votes away and this damn contest ends in 30 min is there anyone willing to help me out?
<WeThePeople> niccaballs, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/xf86enableioports-failed-to-set-iopl-for-i-o-520854/
<WeThePeople> niccaballs, http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?5276-xf86EnableIOPorts-failed-to-set-IOPL-for-I-O
<WeThePeople> niccaballs, google portions of that error message
<niccaballs> I have changed the permissions and am running the command as root and still get the error
<Aethysius> Still not working.
<WeThePeople> aethysius, what type of hdd is it
<Aethysius> External FireWire drive.
<WeThePeople> niccaballs, networking or linux might be of some assistance
<buengenio> is it possible to get compiz effects to work with Gnome 3?
<niccaballs> wethepeople, what do you mean?
<WeThePeople> aethysius, can you connect a ide or sata connections to it?
<WeThePeople> niccaballs, irc channels
<Jordan_U> Aethysius: What version of Ubuntu and is the drive recognised at all?
<niccaballs> Ok, thanks
<_thufir_> I'm looking at the contents of /etc/default/grub and recall a variable which controls whether the boot process is to text mode (console) or directly to xubuntu.  I'm downloading xubuntu-desktop onto 13.10 server.
<Jordan_U> buengenio: Not with GNOME Shell, no (GNOME3 is a lot more than just GNOME Shell).
<Aethysius> No, and it's Raring Ringtail Kubuntu.
<buengenio> Jordan_U, so can I have gnome 3 without gnome shell?
<Jordan_U> _thufir_: Once you've finished installing the xubuntu-desktop package when you reboot it will boot into a GUI Login screen by default, no other change needed.
<_thufir_> Jordan_U: ok then :)  only 99 hours to go.  :)
<Aethysius> Hmmmm.
<Jordan_U> buengenio: Yes. Ubuntu Desktop by default is GNOME3 without GNOME Shell (using Unity, a compiz plugin, as the Window Manager and dock).
<vice_> hello, can anybody tell me where my compizsettings are stored?
<WeThePeople> vice_, what distro
<yofun> how do i disable the shortcut ALT+LMB
<Jordan_U> Aethysius: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" and "dmesg".
<vice_> WeThePeople: Does that matter? gentoo, compiz 0.8.*
<corehook> guys who can help me with crontab rule ? i must start script every monday/Thursday an 2.00 UTC
<Aethysius> I think I've got it, hold on.
<Jordan_U> vice_: This is #ubuntu...
<vice_> WeThePeople: I am asking here because YOU are the compiz people :P
<WeThePeople> idk in gentoo
<_thufir_> when I ran "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" why did apt ask about downloading without, IIRC, verifying security?
<nevyn> _thufir_: you need to install the key for the repo
<Jordan_U> _thufir_: Normally "sudo apt-get update" will fix that. You should avoid ignoring such errors whenever possible.
<_thufir_> nevyn: ah, I see.  thanks.
<_thufir_> yes.  thanks.
<sonOfRa> Do I read this correctly, that libwagon2-java depends on libwagon-java, but can't be installed because it conflicts with libwagon-java? http://pastie.org/7901483
<HerbertWest> Hi there, I need some help. I have a laptop, tablet type. I need something like: Magik Rotation. But for xubuntu 13.04. I mean, when I rotate the screen automatically rotate the desktop too. thank you very much
<YHUShA`> so every time i` try too do an apt-get update i get this "GPG" error... > http://pastebin.com/EyYxNv41
<WeThePeople> son0fra, thats a bug
<lwells> hi
<YHUShA`> link linuxmint-help
<YHUShA`> oops. am ubuntu
<sonOfRa> that's rather unfortunate
<YHUShA`> http://pastebin.com/EyYxNv41
<snow_usa> ?
<snow_usa> hi
<snow_usa> i upgrade my ubuntu and now  the boundaries of the screen are not shown :(
<WeThePeople> snow_usa, what version
<snow_usa> the one released today
<snow_usa> 13....
<WeThePeople> take a pic of it and paste here>>> imgh.us
<NyanCat> Maew~
 * Aethysius headdesks
<Aethysius> It worked in Mint with no issues!
<snow_usa> so ?
<snow_usa> I'm upgrading to 13.04
<snow_usa> and now, about 1 inch from my screen boundaries are black !!!
<WeThePeople> snow_usa, see additional drivers
<WeThePeople> you might need a driver installed
<snow_usa> WeThePeople: could you be more specific ;) ?
<WeThePeople> do you have a unity desktop
<WeThePeople> the slider to the left
<WeThePeople> where all the programs are at
<WeThePeople> click the ubuntu logo and type additional driers
<WeThePeople> at the top
<WeThePeople> drivers*
<WeThePeople> snow_usa^^^
<snow_usa> WeThePeople: Would be better if it's in the command line
<snow_usa> because I'm having some trouble with xserver
<WeThePeople> ok, type this>>> jockey-text --list
<snow_usa> note that I'm using blackbox
<snow_usa> I suspect there is some problem with the video card driver
<WeThePeople> what is blackbox
<WeThePeople> nvr mind got it
<WeThePeople> so can you select nautilus as a file manager
<WeThePeople> or window manager
<snow_usa> lspci | grep VGA
<snow_usa> Iits' ATI RV710
<ningu> I want to get a laptop that I plan to dual boot with windows and ubuntu. the laptop is not officially ubuntu certified, so I'm wondering how I can look into whether I can expect to encounter any hardware issues.
<ningu> it's an acer laptop and unfortunately it's been hard for me to find full hardware specs. :(
<WeThePeople> ningu, do a sudo lshw in ubuntu
<ningu> WeThePeople: this is *before* I  purchase it.
<aeon-ltd> ningu: then you'll just have to google the model number and terms like ubuntu + bugs/problems/graphics/wifi/etc and search the forum
<netlar> hi all
<WeThePeople> hi
<ningu> hmm
<ningu> well I just found on the acer website where you can download all of the windows drivers for it -- maybe I can figure out what they're drivers for
<netlar> got my fresh install again
<Jordan_U> ningu: You can get a pretty good idea just by booting from a LiveDVD/USB and trying it.
<ningu> Jordan_U: I know, unfortunately I don't know of anywhere near me that has the machine in stock.
<Xerixe> Hey guys, I'm trying to setup jailkit. It's already chrooting for SSH, but when I connect using WinSCP (SFTP). It's not chrooted. Any ideas how to fix this?
<ningu> and there aren't a lot of reviews online since it's somewhat special-need
<ningu> although it's still in production it seems
<_thufir_> was there someone on here earlier with a shutdown problem? where, when logged into another account, unity wouldn't shutdown cleanly?
<_thufir_> ningu: you may have to make a custom xorg.conf depending on your graphics card.  for SiS, for example.
<netlar> _thufir_: yes me
<_thufir_> netlar: good, I may have come across a work-around while looking into grub
<buengenio> Why is my trackpad vertical speed 2x horizontal when I have an external monitor connected?
<netlar> _thufir_: i tried that other thing with the grub file, all it did was freeze my machine, had to reinstall again
<ningu> the specs say intel NM70 chipset, which I assume is well supported by linux although I haven't checked yet.
<_thufir_> netlar: find the grub webpage for ubuntu, it's there.  find the part about grub cmdline linux default and the bios.
<netlar> _thufir_: yes did that, just locks up my machine
<_thufir_> netlar: lol.  oh well, guess don't do that.
<netlar> _thufir_: just going to be careful and wait for Ubuntu to fix it
<_thufir_> netlar: yeah.  what happened with "sudo shutdown -h now" from the other account?
<yofun> how do i disable ALT+LMB?
<woo> I keep getting displays about my wifi when I am in tty  13.04 x64
<netlar> _thufir_: I will try that later
<_thufir_> netlar: np
<netlar> _thufir_: went and tried Fedora
<yofun> how do i edisable the window shortcut ALT+LMB?
<netlar> _thufir_: Did not like it at all
<yofun> disable*
<netlar> _thufir_: I am going to stick with Ubuntu for better and for worse
<BoredomKills> yofun: why do you need/want to disable that?
<yofun> for blender
<netlar> _thufir_: this is not my production machine anyway, just for learning linux
<yofun> so i can move around in the 3D program called blender (touchpad instead of 3 button mouse)
<BoredomKills> this? http://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?213187-view-question-(alt-LMB)-for-blender-2-56
 * _thufir_ blames unity
<ningu> ok so here's a more general question... the windows driver says: *  Target Chipset#: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family
<netlar> _thufir_: imo , think unity is still in the developmental stages
<woo> even in tmux I am getting all the header frams tty1-6
<_thufir_> six minutes to go xubuntu!  whee
<ningu> how would I check whether the linux kernel will have issues with that chipset?
<ningu> aside from googling forums
<yofun> BoredomKills:  yes but theres a  shortcut that overrides it
<BoredomKills> ningu: try it out?
<ningu> BoredomKills: I don't have the machine.
<ningu> I want to know before I get it.
<netlar> _thufir_: but i love the workflow of it, I think it is subtle but very effective desktop model
<BoredomKills> ningu: Until you said that, I kinda thought that Linux Kernel works with all
<ningu> well, afaik you can't (easily) install linux on a chromebook for example
<ningu> but not sure if that's a hardware issue or what
<BoredomKills> ningu: that's because you can't get into the bootloader, which causes the problem of us not being able to boot from the live cd
<BoredomKills> ningu: Either that or because some chromebook uses Arm processors
<b_rare> ningu: Most Chromebooks (except the ARM variant) can have linux installed on them
<b_rare> Linus T. did so on his Chrome Pixel
<aeon-ltd> the arm chromebooks can have linux too
<ningu> hmm ok
<aeon-ltd> it's a little limiting though, for not much more you could get a celeron or pentium laptop
<aeon-ltd> or a low end amd apu
<ningu> yeah, I'd rather get better hardware anyway
<b_rare> Plus the 2G of RAM on the ARM chromebook are somewhat limiting ;)
<_thufir_> it's an interesting business model, but sux on specs/$
<ningu> well, maybe my question would be clearer if I said that the hardware will be very similar to a netbook, but the 2012/13 version :)
<aeon-ltd> i suppose it goes down to good/slightly better than average battery life and whether you want the 100gb storage from google
<ningu> it has realtek sound, syntaptics or elantech touchpad
<thom|> hi
<aeon-ltd> hallo
<ningu> probably nothing very exotic so I figure there's a good chance it will work ok
<thom|> i use (rw,all_squash,anonuid=1000,anongid=1000,sync,no_subtree_check)
<thom|> but i can run service becausze i have  Permission denied
<thom|> for fstab
<thom|> where is the fr channel
<somsip> !fr | thom|
<ubottu> thom|: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<GoowW> how to logout somone by terminal?
<_thufir_> is aptitude better than apt-get?
<somsip> !aptitude | _thufir_
<ubottu> _thufir_: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<aeon-ltd> GoowW: exit
<GoowW> aeon-ltd:  for example there is user mrX and i just type exit mrX? and it will logout him?
<ningu> hrm... so, in forums on this laptop apparently some come with a broadcom wifi adapter which has questionable linux support. one guy said he replaced it with an intel centrino pcie half mini card. which I guess means that's what the stock wifi adapter is inside the laptop... is that actually plausible?
<ningu> I had no idea you could replace stock wifi like that.
<aeon-ltd> GoowW: i thought you meant you were in the vt
<somsip> GoowW: sudo pkill -KILL -u username
<somsip> GoowW: this is really not a nice way to do it
<jony_easyrider> what is the "broadcast" in the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ningu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcast_address
<somsip> jony_easyrider: usually the ip with the last numbers as 255, eg: 192.168.1.255
<jony_easyrider> somsip, but what it represents?
<ningu> jony_easyrider: see that link
<somsip> jony_easyrider: read what ningu is giving you
<jony_easyrider> ningu, ty
<ningu> so I realize my question above is fairly stupid and not directly ubuntu-related, but I just sort of want a sanity check, is it actually possible that an 11.6" laptop comes with a pcie wifi card inside that I can swap out?
<ningu> well anything is possible, I should say likely :)
<BoredomKills> ningu: PCIE...?
<somsip> ningu: I was guess an on-board dedicated chip is more likely
<somsip> s/was/would
<aeon-ltd> ningu: that is going to be entirely model dependent
<ningu> BoredomKills: an example, http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/centrino/centrino-advanced-n-6230-brief.html
<ningu> aeon-ltd: I am aware of that. I asked basically because I've never heard of such a thing and for all I know it's become widespread and I never realized.
<Dewi> ningu: totally depends, radios can be optional or locale-dependent enough for them to make them a bit more modular
<ningu> Dewi: oh, even for wifi networks they can be locale-dependent? I guess that's true, I never thought about it much.
<aeon-ltd> ningu: if the model of laptop is popular the chances are there is going to be a working driver for wifi, if not some hacked together version with ndiswrapper is probably available
<ningu> aeon-ltd: yeah, the issue is people are reporting that some models come with one wifi chip, some another and I doubt I'll know until I get it -- and one is closed source broadcom
<Dewi> ningu: slightly they do, yes. mobile radios even moreso, as you'd imagine
<ningu> it's reasonably popular I suppose, acer aspire v5 series
<GoowW> somsip: thanks!!!
<ningu> yeah, I know much more about variation in mobile radios (which isn't much, but still a lot more ;)
<Dewi> ningu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels
<Dewi> ningu: I've never run into it but some people run into issues importing android phones between certain countries, etc
<ningu> I've never actually been to another country and been unable to see a wifi network ssid broadcast that everyone else could
<Dewi> ningu: but I've done it many times with no problems
<ningu> yeah, same here
<ningu> where I go in indonesia the issue is typically that the wifi network isn't hooked up to anything functional, not that I can't connect to it :)
<aeon-ltd> ningu: this forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2027947&page=2#12 wifi relevant
<Dewi> ningu: I did have a laptop though where the 3G would only work in ubuntu if I booted into windows first so the driver could copy the australian ROM from the HD to the hardware
<Dewi> ningu: it just did that every boot apparently...
<ningu> aeon-ltd: oh, thanks. that's actually another version of the post I was reading
<ningu> and it implies you can swap out the wifi card which surprised me, hence my question
<ningu> Dewi: haha... and where was it stored on the hd, in some windows driver?
<Dewi> ningu: yeah the driver just had like a dozen binary images with it. There was some hacky way to dump it out and put it in ubuntu, of course :)
<aeon-ltd> ningu: v5-171 here with removable wifi card http://www.anandtech.com/show/6467/acer-aspire-v5171-notebook-review-the-death-and-rebirth-of-the-netbook/2
<ningu> huh
<ningu> well, the one I want is v5-131 but maybe it's the same
<ningu> the v5-131 is less popular cause it is lower powered but it comes in a 6-cell battery version
<ningu> which for me is non-optional :)
<ningu> hmm, different processor too so I dunno how similar the board would be, ah well
<ningu> too bad this sort of information is completely unavailable
<_thufir_> when I run startx I get a black screen with a popup "failed to load session gnome".  I just installed xubunut-desktop from 13.10 server version.
<theadmin> _thufir_: 13.10 is not supported.
<_thufir_> lol, 13.04 I meant.
<_thufir_> (upgraded from 12.10, got mixed up)
<theadmin> _thufir_: Eh. Anyway, what you should do is install a display manager (e.g. lightdm or kdm or something like that) and start that as a service
<_thufir_> it's xubuntu-desktop.  any specific recomendation?
<carrier> install windows
<carrier> your mouse might work then lol
 * _thufir_ goes to try xdm
<theadmin> _thufir_: Eh, xdm is quite complicated, it's probably the first software of that kind. I recommend lxdm or lightdm
<theadmin> carrier: Suggesting to use unsupported operating systems is a bad idea and is against the IRC guidelines. Please follow the rules.
<snql> I''m ubuntu. I do not want to stable work, I want to write "founded a new update"
<theadmin> snql: Ubuntu has an LTS branch. Use it, it's the stablest one and you won't have to upgrade often.
<snql> theadmin: lts not better than testing branch in debian.
<carrier> theadmin:  a fellow human being told me that his operating system was sucking dick, and asked if there was an operating system that didn't suck dick: I told him about Window 8.  You can suck my dick if that's a problem.  lol
<carrier> faggot
<carrier> faggot
<carrier> faggot
<FloodBot1> carrier: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kurza> lol.
<theadmin> !ops | carrier
<_thufir_> how do I start lightdm as a service?
<theadmin> _thufir_: sudo start lightdm
<ubottu> carrier: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<theadmin> snql: Yes, Ubuntu's based off Debian's testing branch, indeed. Who wants prehistorical software? Not me.
<theadmin> snql: If you're looking for Debian, you get Debian... Ubuntu's not Debian, you know. There are other distros based off of Debian Stable, but there's no reason to complain to #ubuntu about what Ubuntu is. It's not going to change anytime soon.
<snql> theadmin: I know that. I want to have a stable system, but also friendly to the user.
<theadmin> snql: Ubuntu's stable enough -- I never had a single crash in... eh... since 2008, which is the first time I used Ubuntu and Linux in general. Other distros did fail, though.
<snql> Even Ubuntu LTS, unfortunately, does not behave consistently
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zamba> what has happened with .gvfs?
<theadmin> zamba: Any details?
<zamba> theadmin: previously i could browse to a network location using nautilus and then that location would appear under .gvfs
<zamba> theadmin: not anymore
<ningu> .part
<theadmin> zamba: Ah, that. Nautilus used to mount networked locations locally to a folder and then browse to that folder, nowadays Nautilus accesses network locations directly
<zamba> damn it
<theadmin> zamba: Why? What do you want to achieve? It's likely still possible to do.
<zamba> but i want to access it in my file system.. i want to develop and use CLI tools on the share..
<moai> hi. I've got python installed but my compiler can't find libpython2.7.so. I'm running ubuntu 13.04
<theadmin> zamba: Samba share? Easy enough :P mount -t cifs //server/share /path/to/local/directory -o username=your_username,password=your_password
<zamba> theadmin: no.. that's not easy enough
<zamba> that's a huge leap backwards 10+ years
<moai> where is libpython2.7.so installed on ubuntu 13.04?
<zamba> theadmin: found it.. under /run/user/<username>/gvfs/
<zamba> stupid
<supertough> i wish ubuntu would be less glitchy
<zamba> supertough: +1
<theadmin> zamba: Huh -- didn't know about that.
<theadmin> ...wth is /run
<zamba> i don't understand why ubuntu insists on taking steps backwards all the time
<zamba> this is the last nail
<supertough> 13.04 doesn't work on my hard ware
<theadmin> zamba: Ubuntu doesn't -- GNOME team is to blame for a lot of setbacks to Ubuntu
<supertough> whats *.net?
<supertough> the whole fancy desktop just doesn't make a lot of sense to me.
<admin0> to get a quote ", i have to type quote + space , doing just quote gives me ¨ ... how do I fix my keymapping ?
<confused_oh_so_m> hey there, I'm trying to install some tools I need and I'm stuck at choosing the rigt location. I don't know how to specify the path to different partition? or can I only install on system partition?
<ctx144k> hi all
<theadmin> Hello, ctx144k.
<ctx144k> im trying ubuntu13.04 on vmware (as guest)
<ctx144k> the grafik performance is bad...
<theadmin> ctx144k: 3D acceleration is currently necessary (they're working on getting support for 2D hardware done right), I'm not sure VMWare provides that
<ctx144k> i tried to oinstall vmware-guest drivers like:   http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/03/how-to-quickly-install-vmware-tools-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<ctx144k> there is a little problem but u can fix it:
<ctx144k> $ cd /lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/build/include/linux
<ctx144k> $ sudo ln -s ../generated/uapi/linux/version.h .
<theadmin> ctx144k: Virtualbox is probably a better option, it works out of the box, you just check "Enable 3D Acceleration" in your VM properties
<ctx144k> after restarting the grafik performance is bad again
<ctx144k> hmpf.. dont like install virtualbox and vmware parallel on host... seems to be no good option
<confused_oh_so_m> can anybody help me with the installation please?
<theadmin> ctx144k: Well, Ubuntu has no VMWare support whatsoever as far as I know, whereas the Virtualbox Guest Additions are even in the repositories
<sidd_> sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdb3 getting error tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb2 Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<ctx144k> ok i understand...
<lotuspsychje> ctx144k: did you even try virtualbox once? its a great package
<sidd_> sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdb3 getting error tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb2 Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.  http://pastebin.com/LuZDkrfG
<ctx144k> i tried it on some versions 3.x.y and 4.0.x and 4.1.x
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox-qt
<ubottu> virtualbox-qt (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - Qt based user interface. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.10-dfsg-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 4490 kB, installed size 20433 kB
<confused_oh_so_m> I'm trying to install a program on my Docs partition (has 7.9 GB free space) so I go media/dominic/Docs/ and it says only 398mb free space... wtf?
<ctx144k> but dont really like - performance running guest-drivers (windows-guest) with vmware is better.... some grafik bugs while using mediaplayer/vlc in windows-guest
<lotuspsychje> confused_oh_so_m: plz stay polite mate
<makara> hi. Why won't Docky won't stay on top of windows anymore?
<janisozaur> confused_oh_so_m, how do you get those values (7.9 and 398)?
<ctx144k> (the bugs in virtualbox)
<confused_oh_so_m> I clicked on properties and it says 7.9 GB free, Windows agree with it
<lotuspsychje> ctx144k: im sure many users dont have issues with virtualbox
<janisozaur> and 398?
<lotuspsychje> makara: can you enable disable in options?
<ctx144k> color sheme of os-switcher issent nice - and no good idea for position it over "taskbar"
<confused_oh_so_m> Houdini installation says there's only 398 mb free space left, and by the looks of it it tries to install on system partition
<janisozaur> confused_oh_so_m, well, then you solved your problem yourself
<ra-fi> hi i try to connect vpn server i configured properly and i have used pptp to interface with vpn server,when i try to call it shows http://pastebin.com/WUxz24ak can you tell me what is that error
<ctx144k> lotus:  then look on google - some users had problem while compiling with cvisual-studi on virtualbox... oir using java-applikations in virtualbox
<confused_oh_so_m> no I havent, I still dont know how to specify the location
<makara> lotuspsychje, enable disable what?
<ctx144k> i had grafical bugs while playing videos in guest with virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> makara: you can enable or disable window stay on top in options right?
<ctx144k> but... ill have a new look, perhaps its better...
<ctx144k> now
<makara> lotuspsychje, no you can't, but you can make it hide or not
<amcsi_work> hi
<amcsi_work> I've upgraded to 13.04 recently and it messed up my compiz desktop wall thing
<makara> lotuspsychje, when a window is over docky, I can't see the icons, but I can still click them
<amcsi_work> I had 2x2 desktops and now I only have 1 column and rows are added dynamically
<amcsi_work> How can I change it back to be fixed 2x2?
<lotuspsychje> makara: ive used docky on top all everything for a while without issues
<makara> amcsi_work, its in the general options, the last tab
<makara> desktop size
<makara> lotuspsychje, you mean hiding: none?
<sidd_> sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdb3 getting error tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb2 Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.  http://pastebin.com/LuZDkrfG
<amcsi_work> makara: I tried that and it didn't work
<lotuspsychje> makara: i mean docky stay always ontop
<makara> lotuspsychje, there is no option 'stay always ontop'. be precise. Look, who's got the problem here anyway?
<lotuspsychje> makara: http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=FAQ
<makara> amcsi_work, are you on unity or gnome3?
<amcsi_work> I used to be in gnome3 for the previous ubuntu. Now I'm in unity
<amcsi_work> with the new ubuntu
<amcsi_work> If I switch back to gnome3, will the issue be fixed?
<makara> amcsi_work, no I just thought you were on gnome because it adds desktops as you need them
<unstable> How well does Ubuntu work with a laptop that has a touch screen also?
<makara> amcsi_work, you can load the default profile from preferences
<unstable> Can it do multi-touch, etc?
<unstable> (for the Lenovo X1 carbon)
<sonofzeus> Anyone here uses tiger john chkrootkit?
<sonofzeus> hello?
<janisozaur> no matter what options do i use, make-kpkg forces the build to use single thread only. running with time fakeroot bash -c "CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=8 make-kpkg --revision=1 --append-to-version=-janisozaur --initrd buildpackage --us --uc -j8". how can i make it use 8 threads?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | unstable
<ubottu> unstable: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<janisozaur> !ask | sonofzeus
<ubottu> sonofzeus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sonofzeus> How much time does tiger john  chkrootkit take to complete?
<lotuspsychje> unstable: http://askubuntu.com/questions/199199/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-carbon-support
<sonofzeus> been waitiin for 15 mins
<amcsi_work> makara: one of the problems is that no matter what I change in settings. Nothing changes.
<makara> amcsi_work, did you try loading the default profile?
<amcsi_work> NO. HOW DO i DO THAT?
<amcsi_work> sorry caps
<Korekame> sonofzeus, really depends on how many files it needs to check.
<makara> amcsi_work, on the left it says Filter, Category, Preferences...
<makara> amcsi_work, click Preferences
<amcsi_work> it's on Default. Do I click "Reset to defaults"?
<ShadowGhost1> how do I force remove php5-common?
<amcsi_work> because it didn't do anything
<makara> lotuspsychje, docky doesn't feature in my dconf settings :(
<makara> amcsi_work, do it anyway, logout, log back in
<lotuspsychje> makara: you on 13.04?
<makara> lotuspsychje, yes
<xeon123> and it doesn't take too much memory?
<makara> lotuspsychje, waiiii. I was looking at dconf, not gconf
<lotuspsychje> makara: :p
<lotuspsychje> makara: maybe this can help too: https://answers.launchpad.net/docky/+question/105712/+index
<ctx144k_> whish there would be a commercial version from ubuntu - with building in support for vommercial applikations (u need legal keys for using it)
<ctx144k_> eg. vmware, adobe, games, skype and so on...
<ctx144k_> so that u coulöd install over softweare-enter what u want
<lotuspsychje> ctx144k_: use #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss that mate
<Guest47900> hello
<Guest47900> i need some help with my wifi connections
<bjaaazi> What seems to be the issue?
<lotuspsychje> ctx144k_: there are many good packages for your needs on ubuntu, just ask what you need
<makara> lotuspsychje, didn't work
<Guest47900> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144699
<lotuspsychje> makara: try a docky restart?
<Guest47900> detailed description is available on that
<makara> yes
<lotuspsychje> makara: hmm
<lotuspsychje> makara: not sure mate sorry, im googling for sidebar to bottom tweaks myself :p
<makara> lotuspsychje, its a new problem, but Docky is popular enough to find a quick solution
<lotuspsychje> makara: not sure why this trick wont work on your machine: http://digitizor.com/2010/07/20/how-to-display-docky-over-windows-in-ubuntu/
<makara> lotuspsychje, check the dates. That's 3 years old!
<lotuspsychje> makara: yeah i know, didnt find any docky 13.04 threads
<Guest47900> hi
<Guest47900> need a little help
<Guest47900> can someone help
<lotuspsychje> !info docky > lotuspsychje
<Guest47900> with my wifi driver
<amcsi_work> <makara> it didn't work :/ logging out and back that is
<Guest47900> join #kubuntu,
<Lasse-> !details | Guest47900
<ubottu> Guest47900: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest47900> i have recorded  a ticket in the forum
<makara> amcsi_work, well I'm out. If reverting to the default profile doesn't fix the issue, then I can only imagine the problem is somewhere else.
<Guest47900> ihttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144699
<Guest47900> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144699
<amcsi_work> makara: I used these instructions, and it worked: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<lotuspsychje> !info unity-tweak-tool > lotuspsychje
<Lasse-> Guest47900: There at least used to be a bug in Ubuntu which affected certain Wifi chipsets.
<Lasse-> Power management was borked and thus chips didn't get enough power to have a strong signal.
<Lasse-> You could solve that by turning the power management off.
<Lasse-> No idea if that affects your chipset or if it has been fixed.
<amcsi_work> makara: I ran this unity-reset tool and it helped, but now changed me to this old unity. How do I do Gnome? I think selecting Gnome when logging in still brings me to unity.
<ShadowGhost1> hi all, is there anyway to force remove php5-common?
<Phase4> ShadowGhost1, apt-get remove --force php5-common ?
<Phase4> something like that
<Phase4> it'll complain unless you remove the other php packages that depend on it
<ctx144k_> i like ubuntu unity its a great gui...
<makara> amcsi_work, no it shouldn't. You should have the option of Unity 2D and "Ubuntu" (the normal Unity 3D)
<makara> sure
<Phase4> ctx144k_, it's not bad, too bad the implementation sucks
<ShadowGhost1> Phase4, thanks will give that a try
<ctx144k_> i like the ways ubuntu is going... not like 0815 stadndard linux, its a way for making thinks better
<amcsi_work> what shouldn't I do? unity-reset I already ran, so it's too late for that
<makara> ctx144k_, #ubuntu-offtopic
<damagna> I just purchased a 3T HDD. Upon inserting it into my ubuntu server, formatting it with fdisk and creating a new filesystem with mkfs.ext4, df -h shows it to be 2TB in size. Where have I gone wrong??!
<makara> amcsi_work, what options show at the login screen?
<ctx144k_> makara, sorry :)
<ohnoididitagain> hey there, I installed a program with this ultra sophisticated sudo command, but how do I start the app now? There's no icon
<mipo> how to update just firefox ?
<Phase4> damagna, if you didn't use GPT, you'll be limited to 2TB partitions iirc
<makara> ohnoididitagain, what was the command?
<damagna> Phase4: GPT = gparted?
<ohnoididitagain> sudo install :D
<ShadowGhost1> Phase4, it didn't work
<Phase4> damagna, GPT == Guid partition table
<ohnoididitagain> the app installed correctly, I see all the files
<ohnoididitagain> I just don't know which one is the exe
<damagna> Phase4: k, thanks i'll look into that
<Phase4> damagna, gparted should have an option for converting to GPT or recreating it as GPT
<makara> mipo, do your updates in synaptic and ask synaptic to hold back the other packages
<DJones> ohnoididitagain: What was the app you were installing?
<ohnoididitagain> Houdini
<GeertJohan> My do-release-upgrade stopped somewhere in the middel.. I fixed apt by doing `apt-get install -f` but I guess some installation scripts by do-release-upgrade are not ran yet.. now add-apt-repository breaks "Error: could not find a distribution template"
<amcsi_work> what shouldn't I do? unity-reset I already ran, so it's too late for that
<GeertJohan> what can I do to fix this
<amcsi_work> oops, sorry
<ohnoididitagain> I need it for work but gosh, this installation process takes whole morning xd
<Phase4> ohnoididitagain, 'exe's will be in /usr/bin, linux distros tend not to use file extensions,
<amcsi_work> There's Gnome, Gnome fallback, Gnome fallback (no effects), Unity
<ohnoididitagain> oh okay, I'll look for it there, thanks
<DJones> ohnoididitagain: I wopuld guess the command to start it from a terminal window would just be 'houdini'
<Phase4> ohnoididitagain, note that there will be a LOT of files in /usr/bin
<Phase4> ohnoididitagain, try find it in the unity menu first if you're using that
<mipo> makara so how can I do it with apt-get?
<amcsi_work> makara: not s/Unity/Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> is there any indicator that can add icons to panel?
<makara> mipo, i don't know
<ohnoididitagain> the icon didnt appear in Unity launchbar
<mipo> makara: thanks any way
<makara> mipo, why don't you try synaptic like I suggested?
<mipo> makara: I want to use synaptic that you said
<makara> amcsi_work, in compiz settings, is the unity plugin enabled?
<makara> ohnoididitagain, you still haven't told me the command you used
<ohnoididitagain> makara, I used to sudo install command
<makara> ohnoididitagain, if you want help i need to replicate your command." sudo install :D" is not a valid command
<ohnoididitagain> makara, sorry, the exact command was sudo ./houdini.install, which started the installation process
<sonofzeus> hey there
<yossarianuk>  hi - can anyone here offer advice on PPA building/ gpg keys?
<yossarianuk> I have a ppa - https://launchpad.net/~morgancoxuk - I am on a new system though and don;t have my GPG key
<sonofzeus> How shall I analyze tiger john chkrootkit logs?
<yossarianuk> can I just download it from the ppa / ubuntu keyserver ?
<sonofzeus> There isnt much documentation about it.
<yossarianuk>  or do I have to create a new key ?
<ohnoididitagain> makara, I then chosen the partition and it installed all the files there
<sonofzeus> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sonofzeus> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<qin> ohnoididitagain: history | less
<makara> yossarianuk, #ubuntu-app-devel, or #ubuntu-devel
<GeertJohan> to answer my own question: sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<amcsi_work> makara: it is. I'll disable it
<somsip> sonofzeus: where did you download it from?
<sonofzeus> Ubuntu reps
<yossarianuk> makara: thanks
<sonofzeus> somsip
<ohnoididitagain> makara, I found readme file and it says this but I don't quite understand what I'm supposed to do: "To run Houdini on unix, you must first set up certain environment
<ohnoididitagain> variables, such as the path to the Houdini binaries.  Type the
<ohnoididitagain> following:
<ohnoididitagain> 	source houdini_setup
<ohnoididitagain> This command initializes the current shell's environment to run
<ohnoididitagain> Houdini.  You may want to add the above line to your .login file.
<ohnoididitagain> Refer to the contents of the houdini_setup script for more details."
<FloodBot1> ohnoididitagain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> sonofzeus: you installed chkrootkit, or 'tiger john chkrootkit'?
<makara> sonofzeus, then you might view  the logs with System Log
<sonofzeus> sudo apt-get install tiger john chkrootkit
<ohnoididitagain> makara, here's what's in readme http://paste.ubuntu.com/5660758/
<somsip> sonofzeus: so you installed 3 packages. Tiger. John (the ripper possibly) and chkrootkit
<ohnoididitagain> I'm not quite sure what to do with it
<sonofzeus> okay
<prashant_123456> smbclient nt_status_logon_failure windows 7 ????
<sonofzeus> then I rAN TIGER with sudo tiger -H
<Myrtti> prashant_123456: ?????????????
<ShadowGhost1> Phase4,the output of the command:  ls:cannot access /etc/php5/conf.d/*.ini: No such file or directory    dpkg: error processing php5-common (--remove):   subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1      Errors were encountered while processing:php5-common         E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Phase4> how odd
<ShadowGhost1> any ideas?
<prashant_123456> Myrtti, when  i try to connect to windows share i got nt_status_logon_failure
<makara> ohnoididitagain, run "sudo updatedb" and then "locate *bin*houdini*"
<makara> ohnoididitagain, strike that. Run this: "sudo updatedb" and then "locate -i *bin*houdini*"
<lkthomas> hey guys, even I use mklabel gpt on parted, the max space on a 4TB disk only 2199GB
<janisozaur> ohnoididitagain, can you post houdini_setup file?
<janisozaur> ohnoididitagain, run "pastebinit houdini_setup"
<sonofzeus> Can anyone here analyze tiger logs?
<makara> ohnoididitagain, that should bring up every file on your system in a bin folder called houdini. Sometimes executables are in /bin/ sometimes in /usr/bin/ and sometimes in its own folder. So this way we make sure to search your whole hdd
<makara> lkthomas, what filesystem? (fat32, ntfs, hfs+, ext4)
<prashant_123456> Myrtti, can u help me out please
<lkthomas> makara: empty
<ohnoididitagain> janisozaur, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5660771/ houdini setup
<sidd_> sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdb3 getting error tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb2 Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.  http://pastebin.com/LuZDkrfG
<Myrtti> prashant_123456: nope. It just in general helps if your requests are a bit more than an error message with question marks.
<Myrtti> !gq | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<ohnoididitagain> makara, when I ran locate command nothing happened
<makara> lkthomas, either you can't read the filesystem or it's had sectors marked as bad. Run Gparted on the drive and see what it says.
<ohnoididitagain> makara, I'll try to install Houdini once again
<prashant_123456> Myrtti, i m not getting you sir !
<gustav___> What is GRUB_BADRAM in /etc/default/grub?
<makara> ohnoididitagain, try these commands just so we know they're working. "sudo updatedb" and then "locate *bin*ping*"
<makara> ohnoididitagain, otherwise it seems Houdini didn't install
<makara> gustav___, there's something wrong with one of your memory cards maybe?
<gustav___> makara: Not that I have seen. But there's a lot of BADRAM in boot.log.
<ohnoididitagain> makara, this last command returned several lines of ping directories
<gustav___> makara: I have run memtest86.
<janisozaur> ohnoididitagain, ok, can you also post ./houdini_setup_bash ?
<makara> ohnoididitagain, good. Now try install Houdini
<gustav___> makara: I mean dmesg.
<hulu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1179367 in casper (Ubuntu) "Customizing the live user skel" [Undecided,New]
<gustav___> [    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 64K      chunk_size: 16M         num_reg: 10     lose cover RAM: -10M
<gustav___> [    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 128K     chunk_size: 2G  num_reg: 10     lose cover RAM: -1288M
<gustav___> 2G bad? :/
<ohnoididitagain> janisozaur, houdini_setup_bash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5660780/
<gustav___> What's this: [    0.000000] mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value
<lotuspsychje> wich indicator should i install to add program icons to top panel?
<makara> gustav___, your questions will be better answered in ##linux
<gustav___> makara: Can't chat there.
<gustav___> I'll register or whatever. Again.
<janisozaur> ohnoididitagain, where did you isntall houdini to?
<Myrtti> gustav___: if you've already registered once, all you need to do is to identify to the old account...
<makara_> lotuspsychje, are you looking for classicmenu-indicator?
<prashant_123456> when trying to run smbclient -L linuxbox -U username i got error nt_status_logon_failure
<lotuspsychje> makara_:just installing it, but can you add single apps to panel aswell?
<makara_> lotuspsychje, what do you mean 'panel'? taskbar, no
<makara_> lotuspsychje, its not like docky
<gustav___> Myrtti: It got deregistered.
<lotuspsychje> makara_:just installed classicmenu, yes handy menu but i want something to drag individual items on there
<makara_> lotuspsychje, you can't. You must create .desktop files and it will pick them up based on the categories you set in the desktop file
<Myrtti> gustav___: /msg nickserv listownmail
<kelvinella> hello guys i have problem in printing to RICOH MP C2500
<kelvinella> I got this when printing, $!PS-Adobe-3.0
<gustav___> Myrtti: Oh. I could register on the same e-mail, so.
<kelvinella> %% %% mark () () (210.....
<gustav___> Haha. Oh no.
<makara_> lotuspsychje, you must put them in /usr/share/applications/ Have a look there for some existing files and just copy them and change their names, categories, targets...
<kelvinella> do I need a specific driver for it?
<ohnoididitagain> janisozaur, installed to the NTFS windows partition media/dominic/Docs/Houdini64 because my system linux  partition was too small
<janisozaur> then list contents of media/dominic/Docs/Houdini64/bin
<lotuspsychje> makara_:ok tnx!
<ohnoididitagain> janisozaur
<ohnoididitagain> janisozaur, I installed again and here's what happened: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5660813/   could this be any problem?
<janisozaur> ohnoididitagain, that's quite possible
<ctx144k_> one question - why default videoplayer issent seeing in "iunitiy taskbar" while playing the video?
<gyre007> is there any way how I can find out who is the package issuer ?
<ctx144k_> when i open for a moment firefox, i cant find videoplayer with running video...
<janisozaur> ohnoididitagain, ntfs partitions do not support unix permissions, which apparently are required for houdini to install
<ohnoididitagain> janisozaur, okay I will shrink windows partitition to make more room. Is it possible to extend system linux partition?
<kelvinella> hello, who is the op in the room?
<makara_> gyre007, use synaptic
<lotuspsychje> makara_: im tweaking menu and adding individual programs in there, so classicmenu shows only apps
<janisozaur> ohnoididitagain, should be, haven't done that. you can create a file that will store another volume and mount it - if you want, that's easier and quicker than resizing partitions but more cumbersome in the long run, i suppose
<gyre007> makara_: looks like apt-cache policy does the same job..
<ohnoididitagain> janisozaur
<ohnoididitagain> janisozaur, okay I'll have to switch systems to sort windows partitions and then I'll google resizing ubuntu system, thanks for help :)
<ganimede> hi all. I have ubuntu 13.04 and when I click on the datetime-indicator it doesnt open correctly. It shows a small rectangle (30x5 pixels maybe), but no calendar at all. Any idea how to solve it? I have already removed and reinstalled the package
<lotuspsychje> makara_: http://oi43.tinypic.com/2i2a1l2.jpg
<jony_easyrider> how can I exit if I run "less /var/log/openerp/openerp-server.log"
<jrib> jony_easyrider: q
<jony_easyrider> jrib, ty
<loganlee> !50 cent
<loganlee> !50 cent > snpresent
<snpresent> loganlee what that means?
<loganlee> just saying hi!
<snpresent> hello,everyone,any one known me?
<cfhowlett> snpresent, this is ubuntu support.  Do you have a support request?
<merlyn2> hello
<cfhowlett> merlyn2, greetings
<merlyn2> i am having trouble with my wifi drivers can someone help me
<cfhowlett> !details|merlyn2,
<ubottu> merlyn2,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<merlyn2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144699
<merlyn2> i have raised a ticket
<merlyn2> in the forum
<Bumble-Bee> anyone know a way of fixing this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5660865/ ?
<cdavis> how do I track down a random freeze duing initramfs?
<jrib> Bumble-Bee: seems like you use(d) a ppa that conflicts with the default repository
<janisozaur> Bumble-Bee, sudo apt-get install -f?
<Bumble-Bee> -f didnt work
<janisozaur> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<janisozaur> !ppa-purge | Bumble-Bee
<ubottu> Bumble-Bee: please see above
<k1l> Bumble-Bee: that is due to a PPA that has wrong packages
<Bumble-Bee> janisozaur how to know what ppa that comes from ?
<k1l> or more wrong package depencies
<janisozaur> Bumble-Bee, apt-cache policy <package-name>
<ganimede> hi all. I am running ubuntu 13.04 and when I click on the datetime-indicator it doesnt open correctly. It shows a small rectangle (30x5 pixels maybe), but no calendar at all. Any idea how to solve it? I have already removed and reinstalled the package
<Bumble-Bee> janisozaur it says its from "http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/main amd64 Packages"
<janisozaur> Bumble-Bee, what about libglapi-mesa ?
<[deXter]> Hi all, how long are LTS releases supported for now? It used to be 5 years earlier but I heard they reduced it to 2 years?
<janisozaur> !lts | [deXter]
<ubottu> [deXter]: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<[deXter]> ah, it's 3. Thanks janisozaur
<Bumble-Bee> janisozaur http://paste.ubuntu.com/5660872/
<Bumble-Bee> this is when attempting to install gnome desktop
<janisozaur> !apt-pinning | Bumble-Bee
<janisozaur> !pinning | Bumble-Bee
<ubottu> Bumble-Bee: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<makara_> cdavis, start with dmesg. Try ##linux
<cdavis> makara_: Thanks
<makara_> ganimede, is that the only problem app?
<sidd_> following this manual - http://docs.openstack.org/essex/openstack-compute/starter/content/Partition_as_Storage-d2s748.html getting error http://docs.openstack.org/essex/openstack-compute/starter/content/Partition_as_Storage-d2s748.html while executing this command  sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdb2 |grep -i inode
<makara_> ganimede, I've seen it before, but can't remember under what circumstances.
<ganimede> makara_, at the moment yes, I dont have any other pending issue
<makara_> ganimede, is it the standard date time app that comes with 13.04?
<ganimede> yes, i suppose it is. I have actually kept updating from ubuntu 11.10 on...
<chinna> m
<chinna> iiiiiiiiiiiiii
<janisozaur> chinna, take the cat off the keyboard
<chinna> heyyyy
<loganlee> hello
<fat_face> Yes nice day
<loganlee> i'm trying to write a program that calculates all possible result from soccer tournament in group stage
<loganlee> i figured easiest way is to use Jdbc
<fat_face> chinna: what
<loganlee> and create table of results from each group
<loganlee> and fixture
<chinna> mother fuker
<kortti> Hi
<DJones> chinna: Stop that
<janisozaur> !language | chinna
<ubottu> chinna: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<loganlee> !language > chinna
<ubottu> chinna, please see my private message
<loganlee> chinna: ni hao ma
<loganlee> ;)
<zooz> hi people
<Bumble-Bee> humm
<zooz> anyone using reprepro for APT repo management?
<Bumble-Bee> janisozaur i have a load of Ubuntu X-SWAT stuff is my cache
<Bumble-Bee> but its not in my ppa list
<fat_face> loganlee: there is a program for soccer. Its a game for plaustation
<Bumble-Bee> and i cant perge it
<kortti> Any idea how to get grid shortcut-keys to work cross-display?
<fat_face> zooz: hello
<jony_easyrider> what are these folders in /etc? : rc0.d, rc1.d and so on?
<chinna> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<fat_face> kortti: hold down windows key.
<loganlee> fat_face: no i mean calculate odds of teams advacing group stage
<fat_face> loganlee: yes enter stats in game. Run comp vs comp
<loganlee> fat_face: i mean caluate odds of advancing to knowck out stages
<loganlee> knock out stage
<kortti> fat_face: yeah, that doesn't work
<kortti> Windows are moving just fine within the current display, but can't move them to another
<rijack> hi im learning python but am a little confused because my lesson did not say how tell what kind of variable type im creating(int, float, char) and made no mention of an end of line indicator. are these necesary?
<auronandace> rijack: /join #python
<tachyons> rijack <what kind of variable type im creating(int, float, char )> don't worry about it in the beginning , python will decide suitable datatype , join #python for more help
<jony_easyrider> what are these folders in /etc? : rc0.d, rc1.d and so on?
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: those are the init scripts, if you look in each you will see S and K symlinks
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: the K ones are processed in order of number and thise processes are (K)illed
<jony_easyrider> ActionParsnip, but why they are separated?
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: the S ones are then (S)tarted
<jony_easyrider> ActionParsnip, ty
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: so you can switch runlevels as you need
<jony_easyrider> what are the runlevels?
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: 1 = single user server (no X), 3 = multiuser (no X), 5 = multiuser GUI login with X
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: 0 is reboot and 6 is shutdown (or the other way around, i forget)
<qin> jony_easyrider: http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/systems-management/8116-an-introduction-to-services-runlevels-and-rcd-scripts
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: the scripts are in /etc/init and give a centrally manageable script pool, dead handy
<jony_easyrider> qin, ty
<LFS> can anyone advise on this error and/or if I'm writting the correct ffmpeg syntax http://pastebin.com/Y3AyREdh
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> LFS: is there an #ffmpeg channel?
<edvin> don't leave me!
<edvin> jesus
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<einartryggvi> hi how you doin?
<gustav___> Is there an easy way of setting up a VPN between a 12.04 server and a 12.10 client? I'm reading a page on help.ubuntu.com but it sets up routes and stuff. Do I really want that?
<einartryggvi> OpenVPN
<gustav___> I'm not sure about what I would be doing, security-wise.
<einartryggvi> :q
<gustav___> I don't want a permanent VPN.
<gustav___> I'll go with a http proxy.
<gustav___> Bring out the squid!
<gustav___> WTF? Why do I get different IP's on whatsmyip.org when I go there in links?
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: without routes, the vpn is useless
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: as you won't be shaping your traffic to use the link
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: Can't I start Firefox as client on that IP?
<gustav___> But seriously. I'm not getting my real IP on whatsmyip.org.
<gustav___> I'm getting lots of other addresses.
<gustav___> It usually works.
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: if you just want web browsing, why not use an ssh tunnel to squid on the other box?
<gustav___> Is links package hacked?
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: i use http://ipchicken.com
<gustav___> Who is 33.86.116.53?
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: Ok, that was correct.
<DogLover> I am setting up a RAID and just installed mdadm. During the install it gives me a 'Postfix Configuration' screen with a bunch of options about a mail server??? What in the world!!!
<gustav___> Probably whatsmyip.org is doing bad things.
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: I'm not using ssh... to much manual work setting it up every time.
<DogLover> Which option should I choose for a RAID?
<ActionParsnip> DogLover: depends what raid level you want
<qdb> hello. i have installed ubuntu 12 04 and i see scrolling of pages in firefox is not smooth.then i installed  nvidia 173 , ( fx 5200 ) , does not help. i have entered ubuntu, not ubuntu 2d
<DogLover> I am planning on a RAID 5.
<ActionParsnip> qdb: is it ok in the 2D session?
<qdb> ActionParsnip, i ll try
<ActionParsnip> !raid | DogLover may help
<ubottu> DogLover may help: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gustav___> LOL. This will screw up Google. I hope.
<DogLover> Ok, but which option should I pick for the postfix config?
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: in what way?
<ActionParsnip> DogLover: postfix is for email servers....
<DogLover> Then i should choose no config.
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: Ads via Google on local IP, content on proxy IP.
<gustav___> Everything is in NL. That's strange.
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: are the ads that offensive?
<qdb> ActionParsnip, it looks/seems more smooth in 2d
<gustav___> They are now.
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: i see, i dont use google much these days, the bubble is annoying beyond comprehension
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: What bubble?
<ActionParsnip> qdb: I'd use that, seems to suit your hardware better
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: your google bubble.....
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: ?
<qdb> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> oh man
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: Google+?
<gustav___> Does this work for you http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/backyard-oil/video/kentucky-fried-church.htm ?
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: http://dontbubble.us/
<DogLover> Here is a screen shot of the window: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/51213
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: Ah.
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: google filters your results based on past searches, so 2 people could search the same thing and get different results, which makes no sense at all
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: Re-prioritizing.
<gustav___> True, it's annoying.
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: I think it sucks, it does have advantages but I find it stinks. Especially searching for stuff fo work (Windows) when my bubble is a lot of Ubuntu and Linux
<gustav___> I want an INTERNET search. x)
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: www.duckduckgo.com
<ActionParsnip> no bubble
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: That's the duckduckgo bubble.
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: no bubble there, you just get the results
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: "Just" get the results? x)
<DogLover> Which one should I choose? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/51213
<ActionParsnip> DogLover: did you select to install a mail server?
<ActionParsnip> DogLover: I'd go for local only if you have to choose one
<DogLover> no.
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: yes, no filter or subject lean, just the pure results as they are found. It can also search other things with bang syntax, like:   !ppa firefox     will change the site to launchpad and seach the PPAs :). Super handy
<DogLover> I was thinking No Config, since I don't want to configure a mail server!!!
<Ben66> DogLover: yeah the last thing you'd want is to become an open relay and have millions of spam messages forwarded through you
<adrianrh> hi, just a quick Q, what is a simple way to get system beep from bash in ubuntu? tried to find it for 25 min now
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: You programmers created that site and Google?
<gustav___> +know
<LFS> while trying to to install libavcodec-extra-53 it asked me to uninstall libavcodec-53, I'm wondering if I should that or how to get the latest libavcodec
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: I'm not a programmer
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: They are.
<gustav___> Damnit Discovery. Work. :C
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: its still without bubble, which is handy. I use both but google search is used less and les on my systems
<Ben66> what do search engines have to do with ubuntu support?
<janisozaur> !beep | adrianrh
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: Now, it's still in a bubble. Do you live in a bubble? :)
<mongol> hello
<ActionParsnip> :)
<ActionParsnip> hi mongol
<janisozaur> adrianrh, i think beeper is disabled be default
<adrianrh> bash: !beep: event not found
<janisozaur> adrianrh, when you enable it, you should be able to use "echo \b", "beep", "watch --beep"
<adrianrh> do you know how I enable it?
<adrianrh> (tried enabling it in systemsettings >sound)
<janisozaur> adrianrh, http://superuser.com/questions/22767/enable-system-beep-in-ubuntu
<adrianrh> thanks, I will try to follwo this link janizozaur
<ActionParsnip> isnt it just the pcspkr module that needs loading?
<janisozaur> ActionParsnip, seems so
<janisozaur> ActionParsnip, oh, but adrianrh is already gone :(
<Taev> ive noticed that sometimes when i hit a particular button that i can't remember i get the applet for Ksnapshot
<Taev> can some one tell me what that button is specifically?
<tortik> Hi all. Why I can't see my load screen in lubuntu 12.04? I can see it sometimes, so most time I see a curve colored stripes in place of load screen. What is the problem? 8500gt, installed nvidia drivers from official website
<hulu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1179367 in casper (Ubuntu) "Customizing the live user skel" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> Taev, print-screen
<Taev> Speciba Tovarish OerHeks
<alvesjnr> hi all. Looking for Evernote cliente for Ubuntu. Any help?
<DogLover> I have 3 hdd in my pc. I open gparted and I only see the one that Ubuntu is currently installed on. Where are my other two drives?
<ActionParsnip> !info everpad
<ubottu> Package everpad does not exist in raring
<gustav___> Hm, what does TCP_MISS mean, in squid log?
<ActionParsnip> alvesjnr: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
 * oye giving Wubi a try.
<ActionParsnip> DogLover: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see the others?
<DogLover> No I don't.
<ActionParsnip> alvesjnr: its a simple terminal command, just copy and paste it, then copy and paste the output here
<oye> I have Wubi downloading Kubuntu, and it happens that my uTorrent application is running too. It is okay to exit uTorrent?
<ActionParsnip> oye: should be ok, wubi isnt a long term solution btw
<oye> ActionParsnip I know it is not. And thank you :-)
<DogLover> I am going to try shutting down and connectiong my drives up differently so that the one that has Ubuntu on it is hooked up to SATA0.
<DogLover> Right now it is hooked up to SATA4.
<DogLover> Wow a bunch of people just quite!
<DJones> !netsplit | DogLover
<ubottu> DogLover: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> DogLover: happens a lot, its called 'lurking' or 'idling'
<DJones> Thats probably what happened
<ActionParsnip> DogLover: oh, 'quit', like to leave
<csharpguy76> hello
<Oins> Hi. After removing a bookmark in pcmanfm the program crashed and cannot be started. If I start pcmanfm it's in the task list, but not displayed. Any ideas?
<Oins> I also removed .gtk-bookmarks, but same result
<ActionParsnip> Oins: is there a config folder in ~/.config you can rename (maybe)
<Korekame> what's going on with my net today.... geez, that's going to get annoying fast.
<ActionParsnip> alvesjnr: any update on the output of the command I gave....?
<Oins> ActionParsnip: yes, there was a folder pcmanfm at ~/.config/... I already removed it. Same result. Nothing happens after starting pcmanfm
<Oins> btw. I use xfce
<ActionParsnip> Oins: tried a log off and on?
<Oins> with normal ubuntu 12.04 install
<Oins> ActionParsnip: yes, log off/on already tried
<Oins> maybe i could try an complete reboot. But it would be nice to find out what happens :)
<Oins> and with gksudo pcmanfm starts.
<ActionParsnip> Oins: with gksudo it is running as root, so it will
<Oins> ActionParsnip: i know. But I like to find out if there is a problem with the program or with the user. It seems to be a users problem :(
<Oins> Can anyone give me the "home" line form his ~/.gtk-bookmarks file. Should be something like file:///home/user user or so.
<Oins> Maybe this works for me. After deleting this bookmark, pcmanfm crashes
<somsip> Oins: there isn't one for my Home in pcmanfm
<somsip> Oins: badly worded - there is a Places link to Home, but no wentry in .gtk-bookmarks
<jony_easyrider> can I save terminal commands to able to use them later?
<jony_easyrider> (I know about the up and down arrow)
<somsip> jony_easyrider: type 'history' or save them in ~/.bash_aliases file
<DogLover> I am having trouble getting a .run file to open. It always opens in gedit.
<somsip> jony_easyrider: and from history, replay a comand with !{number}
<Oins> hmm.. i will try to reboot.
<tortik> DogLover: try to open the terminal and enter 'sudo sh path_to_run_file'
<DogLover> Thanks!
<DogLover> I am attempting to install a driver for my Radeon X1300, but the terminal gave me this: Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version default:v2:x86_64:lib::none:3.8.0-20-generic; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<Oins> nice. reboot did it ;)
<loganlee> DogLover, im korean ;) i love ubuntu ;)
<loganlee> i also love dogs
<loganlee> i have fox terrier
<DogLover> I am trying to fix a error with my monitors. I am wanting a dual setup, but Ubuntu doesn't detect the second monitor. Also, it has reduced the resolution of my first monitor to a low res.
<DogLover> Nice. I love dogs too, but I don't have one.
<DogLover> It only gives me the option of 1024x768
<BluesKaj> DogLover, which graphics ?
<DogLover> I have a AMD Radeon x1300
<loganlee> 1024v768 is prety high no?
<DogLover> I just unplugged the 2nd monitor and the 1st is back to normal, full resolution.
<DogLover> Not compared to 1280x1024.
<BluesKaj> DogLover, sorry dunno much about that gpu and it's configuration needs
<DogLover> The main monitor is a Dell. The second is a Acer.
<DogLover> ok
<DogLover> Hmm, just plugged acer back in and it didn't downgrade the resolution, but the brightness did lower.
<FICEE> FICO
<FICEE> Fico
<FICEE> Yo
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FICEE> f
<FICEE> FFF
<FICEE> fico
<FICEE> fico
<OerHeks> !rootirc | FICEE
<ubottu> FICEE: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<FICEE> fico
<FICEE> fico
<FICEE> ej
<FICEE> jojo
<ello> dsad
<FICEE> yo
<FICEE> Fico
<FICEE> Ej
<FICEE> Ej
<FICEE> Ej
<FICEE> ej
<FICEE> AREN FICO
<somsip> FICEE: stop please
<ello> hello
<Steevca> Hi,
<Steevca> I bouth a new pc and i have a SATA II hard drive with 3 partitions,somehow i can't make more,so is there a way to install Ubuntu on one of those partitions without fromating them or losing data from them ?
<loganlee> Steevca, just partition free space and install
<bpat1434> Steevca: you could run Ubuntu as a live CD at first to you can move the files off of an install
<Steevca> loganlee: I have tons of free space,but if i try to create a new partition i just get unusable space and i can't make a partition.
<OerHeks> Steevca, make a Extended Partition, so you can add more partitions.
<Steevca> I would like to have a dual boot.
<Steevca> Ok,let me check that.
<OerHeks> Steevca so not primairy, but extended > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ExtendedPartition
<Steevca> Yeah,i understand. OerHeks
<loganlee> hmmm
<jony_easyrider> how can I backup Krusader's settings?
<cnlamo> How to use the irc?
<cnlamo> I can't see anything!
<bigpotato> anyone familier with embeded linux programming?
<loganlee> bigpotato, the book is too long o_O
<bigpotato> I have some questions about serial port programming
<loganlee> networking?
<cnlamo> on yeah
<cnlamo> i can see something
<thecodeischaos> people still use serial ports?
<ActionParsnip> cnlamo: you are using it now :)
<Gizus> hi, I've a problem with Ubuntu 12.04 and OpenOffice 3.4.1
<Gizus> desktop-integration is not integrating :D
<Gizus> is a commont topic?
<gustav___> What's a quick way to set up an SSH tunnel?
<SrPx>  Hello guys, I've received a ".ppk" file with information on how to login on my amazon server. I guess it's a rsa key pair. But what I am supposed to do with it? I'm not on windows so..
<Gizus> it's a plain installation on a VM, libreoffice uninstalled and removed
<somsip> SrPx: ppk is a key for puTTY, a SSH client
<Gizus> openonffice then is starting, but there is no way to put the icons on the leftbar
<somsip> SrPx: you should get a .pem for Amazon, by default
<SrPx> .pem?
<Gizus> and, I need this on a OEM preinstallation
<somsip> SrPx: erm...a file that ends in .pem
<SrPx> somsip: ... I mean, what is that .pem?
<somsip> SrPx: it's generated in the Security Credentials part of the Dashboard from memory. If it's your account, I'm not too sure how you get a ppk out of it. But there you go
<Gizus> no help on openoffice 3.4.1 ?
<mdfe> open or libre?
<Gizus> open
<Gizus> the desktop integration does nothing
<Gizus> my installation is as OEM (temporary user)
<makara> Gizus, open Writer and then right click the icon. Should be an option like 'Pin to Launcher'
<mdfe> Gizus, can you not launch it manually then right click the icon in unity launcher and select 'pin'?
<Adys> how can I contact ubuntu sysadmins? those that manage brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Gizus> the problem is that in this way when I prepare the OS for shipping to enduser it loose this configuration
<makara> Adys, at the bottom of the page
<Gizus> so it's not clear if it's related to the OEM install mode OR is there is something wrong with this version
<Adys> makara: those are moderators, they dont have db access
<makara> Adys, and what did they tell you?
<Gizus> in other words, how can I add application to the left bar in a way that they will be available to all users?
<loganlee> left bar?
<Gizus> yes on unity, the launchbar on the left
<nb-ben> Gizus, see  /etc/skel
<nb-ben> I think it's that :D
<nb-ben> Gizus, that's a skeleton directory for new users, or you could use a symlink for all users for the configuration related to that menu
<OerHeks> Gizus, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<Gizus> ok thanks
<doomlord> is it possible to switch desktop from a commandline tool
<Gizus> for information, gnome-panel is also related to this functions?
<DogLover> How do I add a comment on Ask Ubuntu?
<philinux> Gizus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38331/how-to-change-default-launcher-icons-in-unity-for-a-new-user
<doomlord> i want to make something to do a desktop "slideshow" while idle
<Gizus> hmm I like this Philinux
<Gizus> thanks :D
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<loganlee> hello
<loganlee> log of netsplits !!!
<troulouliou_dev> hi since i upgraded to 13.04 my backlight fn button don't work anymore ; any idea ?
<loganlee> troulouliou_dev, try fiddling around with settings
<somsip> !behelpful | loganlee
<ubottu> loganlee: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<troulouliou_dev> ubottu, :)
<troulouliou_dev> somsip, :)
<szahrat> oO
<loganlee> o_O
<penos> wtf
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<penos> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<blazemore> It's not the people quitting so much, as the people rejoining with an underscore after their name breaking stat counters
<penos> why gnu is in past tense?
<blazemore> wow
<blazemore> probably for political reasons penos, but don't let rms find out...
<szahrat_> net split
<aitsupn> Where should I install a large program which comes as a tar.gz package?
<t0bis> Hello people
<penos> hi t0bis
<t0bis> Hi penos
<t0bis> I looking for someone with skills on Bonding / link aggregation
<t0bis> woaw.
<t0bis> I looking for someone with skills on Bonding / link aggregation
<anew> guys question here http://askubuntu.com/questions/225093/emacs-gives-warnings-in-lubuntu for the top answer am i supposed to just do sudo apt-get install lubuntu, or am i supposed to do sudo apt-get install lubuntu-.: http://www.richelbilderbeek.nl/CppMiscErrorInvalidBordersSpecifiedForThemePixmap.htm
<ChogyDan> !checkinstall | aitsupn
<ubottu> aitsupn: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<blazemore> anew: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-.
<penos> it's 12AM need to sleep soon
<aitsupn> ChogyDan: I'm tring to install webstorm, it is already compiled and has an sh file inside tar.gz, in the instructions it says "Unpack the WebStorm distribution archive that you downloaded to  where you wish to install the program. " but I cannot decide where to place this unpacked folder.
<anew> blazemore it says unable to locate package lubuntu.  i tried sudo apt-get update
<ChogyDan> aitsupn: ~/opt may be a typical place
<Pici> aitsupn:  /opt/  is a common place to put installs that were not packaged with your distribution.
<blazemore> anew: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<aitsupn> Pici, ChogyDan: then I will use opt thanks
<anew> 12.10
<szahrat_> Canonical Windows
<atmosx> hello after installing "sudo apt-get install python-software-properties pkg-config" I can't use 'add-apt-repository'. I have installed ubuntu minimal and everything seems fine
<atmosx> any ideas?
<Pici> atmosx: which release of Ubuntu?
<atmosx> Pici: a minimal something
<atmosx> Linux giada 3.8.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 1 16:36:13 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux <--
<atmosx> it's pretty much barebone, just cli interface
<Pici> atmosx: add-apt-repository is in software-properties-common now, not python-software-properties.
<atmosx> I want to install xmbc later on but I need to keep it minimal
<atmosx> Pici: thanks for the pointer :D
<atmosx> Pici: I think I've found my way through
<Pici> atmosx: great :)
<ubuntu> hi
<VisCOUS> Lol
<mink> Hi. How I can go to my home directory from livecd? Anyone know?
<ActionParsnip> mink: cd
<ActionParsnip> mink: cd on its own will take you to your home folder
<quantumfoam1> on console type "cd ~"
<blazemore> mink: On the launcher there is an icon for your hard drive. click it
<mink> ActionParsnip, on /home/ i've only "ubuntu" folder
<blazemore> mink: Then browse to home/<username>
<ActionParsnip> mink: yes, that is your home folder of the livecd user
<blazemore> Let's not be pedantic, we know what mink means
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: just trying to educate in better question asking, its not wholly a bad thing
<blazemore> He was asking "How can I get to MY home directory from a live cd"
<blazemore> And the answer is: mount the drive, either using "sudo mount /dev/sdXn /mnt" or by clicking it in Unity, then browsing to the folder
<root____4> Does he know ow to mount a drive.?
<blazemore> He's right here, why don't you ask him?
<lmat> I'm having trouble accessing a windows share on my network. I have a Windows VM that accesses it well, but I can't get ubuntu to access it.
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: if you run 'whoami' ;)
<root____4> - So I have this asus v8200 graphics board. And X wont let me in .
<lmat> Are there any tricks?
<lmat> It seems very straightforward.
<ActionParsnip> mink: you should say that the home in on your hard drive, not the one in thelive cd
<root____4> - So I have this asus v8200 graphics board. And X wont let me in .
<mink> ActionParsnip, I still have problem with my english ;)
<lmat> oh, I just noticed I can't ping the server!
<k1l> root____4: just dont use root account
<ActionParsnip> root____4: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 and login, then run:  lsb_release -sc      what is output>
<eXcAliBuR> My Ubuntu server 12.10 is sending out 5 spam email's per second... I blocked the port on my firewall but no idea how to clean the server
<lmat> I needed the FQN of the server, duh! ^_^
<ActionParsnip> root____4: also, ircing as root is not smart at all
<mink> I know how mount something, but I dont know what exactly I should mount
<root____4> I am in the box through ssh right now. I ojly login on ssh as root.
<Pici> eXcAliBuR: backup what you need and reformat.
<eXcAliBuR> >:(
<k1l> root____4: which doesnt make it better
<root____4> I ony use ssh to do admin.task, Theredor Its good to havew the log from troublshoutin in irssi autosaved in my root-accout.
<ActionParsnip> root____4: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> mink: nautilus will show the available partitions, you can then look at the data to see if it is the one with your home
<root____4> Yes -it's a ubuntu spinoff. Mint maya. Probably you wil ltell me go to mint channel now.
<ActionParsnip> root____4: not supported here
<ActionParsnip> root____4: yes, as you are not using Ubuntu
<lmat> I got a Windows share connected and listed in nautilus. The cute little nautilus window shows up with the files visible. But the path isn't rooted at '/'! Where is this thing mounted?
<root____4> I use the same repos  as quantal
<root____4> So if ther are any config tools I can dl, you could tell. I know for sure that if I donẗ find answers on mints forums there are often at ubuntu.forums, because they are so close relatives.
<SleepyHippo> someone here
<auronandace> SleepyHippo: many are
<mink> ActionParsnip, In nautilius I've only places (recent/home etc), Devices (computer) what means / directory and network. I have not partitions here. I can't mount /dev/sda* (wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1)
<SleepyHippo> it worries me nobody talks though
<Rickky> HEllo
<SleepyHippo> expected to interrupt a conversation :)
<Rickky> Cn someone give me a hand with visudo? I added NOPASSWD for the admin group and aded myself to the admin groups but I'm still asked for a password when doing sudo
<SleepyHippo> does someone know how to install linux on win 8
<dsathe> hello anyone with dual boot experience
<Rickky> SleepyHippo Do you want a vm or want to install Ubuntu instead of win 8>
<SleepyHippo> i need help with ubuntu on win 8, do i need vmware workstation?
<SleepyHippo> i would like both
<dsathe> I am running Windows 8 Parallel with ubuntu , I have multiple NTFS partitions , for some reason i get cannot mount on ubuntu
<SleepyHippo> but i dunoo
<dsathe> this didnt happen with quantal
<SleepyHippo> win 8 is a necessity
<Rickky> SleepyHippo I use VirtualBox myself, its's free and pretty easy
<SleepyHippo> oki
<SleepyHippo> otherwise i can torrent vmware or somethin'
<SleepyHippo> but i'll try the free version b4
<SleepyHippo> thx
<dsathe> SleepyHippo: vmware player is free
<SleepyHippo> ooh ok
<Rickky> VirtualBox is just as good I think so it's up to you
<SleepyHippo> didn't know it
<SleepyHippo> thx
<SleepyHippo> bye
<dsathe> is it necessary to disable fastboot for NON OS partions to mount them in linux ?
<dsathe> ntfs partitions *
<A1Recon> Does Ubuntu show hidden files (through Win7) in a flashdrive?
<A1Recon> ??
<gustav_> Hm.
<gustav_> Why do I have to answer questions now again?
<gustav_> Why don't you answer questions?
<A1Recon> Does Ubuntu show hidden files (through Win7) in a flashdrive?
<Pici> A1Recon: it should
<nibbler_> yes
<A1Recon> nibbler_: Pici: OK
<nibbler_> ... unless they start with a dot "." ;-)
<philinux> gustav_: what question?
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: it will show windows hidden files, yes
<Pici> gustav_: the FloodBots are just trying to protect the channel from being flooded with joins.
<newsalor> I'm trying to install canon laser shot LBP-1120 printer. I'm trying to follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190 ... However, the link to the driver doesn't work and I can't find the driver.
<aderuwe> hey everyone - "ufw enable" should normally not lock me out of the server, no? ufw has not been used yet on the machine
<joelwallis> How can I unmount a mount --bind folder?
<llutz> joelwallis: umount folder
<ActionParsnip> joelwallis: just umount the mount point, you will need to change your pwd if your are in the mount point or it wil be marked as 'busy'
<joelwallis> llutz, i discovered that i need to pass -n to umount, so it doesn't try to inform fstab to the unmounting task
<joelwallis> llutz, ActionParsnip thanks for answering. :)
<joelwallis> its was generating a error, related to fstab. with -n i could unmount the folder.
<lpb> im having trouble installing ubuntu server (precise) onto a multipathed san-boot lun.  i've read you can pass disk-detect/multipath/enable=true at the installer prompt but im not sure how to do that?
<jost> Hi! I'm trying to configure an apache 2.2 as a proxy for a web application on localhost:3000. I've configured it, but something denies the proxy access: http://pastebin.com/ezJ75bmH
<jost> SELinux is disabled (isn't even installed), and apparmor appearently does not watch the apache processes.
<atmosx_desktop> hello
<atmosx_desktop> again
<atmosx_desktop> I'm trying to add this repo, but apparenntly doesn't work. It never finds the new packages that comes witwh the xmbc repo
<jost> And I can configure the proxy as a frontend for google, but not for my own application... any ideas?
<atmosx_desktop> it's like if it doesn't save/write the new added ppa repo :-/
<blazemore> atmosx_desktop: Did you run "sudo apt-get update" afterwards?
<atmosx_desktop> blazemore: yes a dozen times
<blazemore> Once would have been enough
<blazemore> did it show any errors?
<atmosx_desktop> blazemore: no nothing
<eXcAliBuR> suddenly for no reason i'm getting the message i'm not in sudoers file
<eXcAliBuR> :(
<atmosx_desktop> blazemore: it says it adds the repo, but I can't see any xmbc packages
<Guest6872> Hello, does anyone here is receiving "failed to load session "gnome-classic" with gdm and gnome 3.8?
<blazemore> eXcAliBuR: What changes did you make between it working, and it not working
<atmosx_desktop> blazemore: can I see all the added ppa repos?
<atmosx_desktop> now if I do upgrade, it upgrades xmbc packages to the unstable version… weird
<blazemore> atmosx_desktop: Install the program "synaptic" which is an advanced GUI package manager. Run it with "sudo synaptic". On the left there is a button that says "sources". click it, and it will allow you to filter packages by their source
<auronandace> atmosx_desktop: xmbc is in the official repos, no need for a ppa
<blazemore> atmosx_desktop: Sounds like it worked then
<blazemore> auronandace: That's not true if the PPA provides a more recent version
<blazemore> auronandace: and the user is aware of the risks
<Guest6872> Hello, does anyone here is receiving "failed to load session "gnome-classic" with gdm and gnome 3.8?
<atmosx_desktop> blazemore: I'm in cli, no GUI here
<atmosx_desktop> auronandace: I'm trying to install xmbc-standalone but it's nowhere to be found
<blazemore> atmosx_desktop: Does the PPA you added actually provide the package xbmc-standalone?
<atmosx_desktop> E: Unable to locate package xmbc
<atmosx_desktop> ...
<atmosx_desktop> blazemore: yes
<atmosx_desktop> theoritically and from all the guides
<auronandace> atmosx_desktop: are you sure you spelt it right? you keep saying xmbc (its xbmc)
<atmosx_desktop> do these ppa things add lines at /etc/apt/sources ?
<Pici> atmosx_desktop: no, they create files i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<atmosx_desktop> shit
<Pici> atmosx_desktop: mind your language please
<atmosx_desktop> sorry
<atmosx_desktop> it's the 1st I do such a lame mistake
<eXcAliBuR> blazemore: I did a sql dump
<Guest6872> I need help with a ubuntu gnome matter, if anyone is available?
<blazemore> eXcAliBuR: ...good for you?
<mcscruff> Guest68219, maybe..
<eXcAliBuR> wher do i see ppl with sudo access
<eXcAliBuR> ?
<blazemore> Guest6872: Can you set a more readable nickname with "/nick <myname>" please?
<Guest6872> ok
<zerick> hiii !!, anybody knows how to make bounce thunderbird icon on unity when an email has arrived?
<Hx2> blazemore: Done.
<blazemore> Hx2: What's your specific question?
<neekz0r> atmosx_desktop: one late night i was getting frustrated because a command wasn't working. i had forgotton to su
<neekz0r> we all make mistakes :)
<Kar-> where abouts is /tmp mounted on 12.04?
<Kar-> it's not in fstab and i want to remove the noexec option
<mcscruff> Hx2, what is your problem
<neekz0r> /tmp is just a directory in default
<Hx2> Im using gnome 3.8 with ubuntu 13.04 . Installed gnome-shell-extensions to see the new classic mode, but when selecting the session in gdm and then loggin, Im receiving : failed to load session "gnome-classic"
<blazemore> Not only is it just a directory, but /tmp on Ubuntu doesn't have noexec by default I believe...
<Kar-> sorry, i mean, like where is the config for it to be automounted as it's not in fstab where i normally expect it
<blazemore> Hx2: No idea, sorry :c
<ActionParsnip> Hx2: I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer you added to get Gnome 3.8
<Kar-> i notice there's a /etc/init/mounted-tmp.conf
<Kar-> but nothing in there that looks obvious regarding noexec
<Hx2> ok thanks
<Kar-> i'm looking for complication where there is none
<Kar-> :)
<neekz0r> kari, as it's not a mount, it's just created by the install process like all the other directories :)
<Kar-> yep
<Kar-> lol sorry
<FloodBot1> Kar-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kar-> needed to rubber duck this one as i'm so used to having /tmp mounted as a ramdisk in fstab
 * neekz0r nods
<neekz0r> yeah, i'm a little surprised myself
<Hx2> ActionParsnip: I used the official ppa for gnome3, do you have any idea about who to contact? Im already in GIMPnet, gnome channel and is dead.
<ActionParsnip> Hx2: its not from the Ubuntu repos, so its not suported here
<ActionParsnip> Hx2: try #gnome
<Kar-> thanks for the help! i would have spent probably an hour being stupid otherwise
<ActionParsnip> Hx2: what was wrong with the 3.6 version from the repos whicjh is fully supported here?
<neekz0r> you can, if your goal is nosuexec, mount it yourself though
<neekz0r> errr.. noexec
 * neekz0r rolls his eyes
<Hx2> ActionParsnip: I havent used the 3.6 , so I cant really tell. Just looking the new 3.8 and the new features. Specially the new classic. Unity is not right for me.
<elhoir> hello guys
<elhoir> i need some advice and help about a possible bug concerning ps/2 mouse....
<elhoir> 1st of all, at lightdm screen, mouse pointer does not change when i pass it over the password textbox
<elhoir> and 2nd, after logged in, i have to Ctrl+Alt+F? and then Ctrl+
<elhoir> +Alt+F7 back for mouse to work poroperly again
<elhoir> (cant move windows, cant click on items inside windows....)
<elhoir> what may i do in that situation?
<ActionParsnip> Hx2: id ask in #gnome
<ActionParsnip> Hx2: if you dislike the Unity interface you could install KDE, XFCE, LXDE or anything else. You don't have to use Unity. You don't even have to use Gnome
<ActionParsnip> elhoir: open a terminal and reload your window manager
<riooos485> Is there a ubuntu distro that comes with Gnome per default as of version 13.04?
<blazemore> riooos485: No, but there is a version 12.10 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<elhoir> ActionParsnip, what do u want to test that way?
<riooos485> Thanks for the info blazemore!
<dgjones> riooos485: Yes, http://ubuntugnome.org/
<blazemore> riooos485: I stand corrected by dgjones
<elhoir> ActionParsnip, do i loose my current session that way?
<ActionParsnip> elhoir: what window manager do you use?
<elhoir> ActionParsnip, lightdm
<ActionParsnip> elhoir: thats not a WM
<riooos485> Ok thats good going to check that out
<ActionParsnip> elhoir: do you use the pretty desktop effects?
<elhoir> ActionParsnip, i use Unity
<elhoir> and i use the GNOME 3 ppa also
<elhoir> ActionParsnip, is it what you are talking about?
<ActionParsnip> elhoir: then in a terminal run:  compiz --replace
<elhoir> ActionParsnip, done
<ActionParsnip> elhoir: any better?
<elhoir> ActionParsnip, i'd say worse :) now i cannot detach terminal windows from the top bar
<sanguisdex2> where an I read up on connecting to a private windows network?
<BAMbanda> I tried to "cat" a .doc in my ubuntu server terminal and now I have all these weird characters on my screen and don't know how to exit :(
<Hx2> an error like unable to load session gnome-classic , where is that logged?: /var/log/gdm?
<llutz> BAMbanda: ctrl-c then type "reset" blndly
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: ctrl + c
<BAMbanda> llutz: thanks it worked
<BAMbanda> ActionParsnip: thanks man
<elhoir> ActionParsnip, what would you recommend me to do? reinstall lightdm? im not sure if its a mouse bug, a ps/2 bug.... or something weird only affecting me :-/
<BAMbanda> ls
<elhoir> but i can tell you its VERY annoying
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: .doc has lots of formatting data, it is not clear text
<BAMbanda> ActionParsnip, are there anyways to read it clearly on ubuntu-server?
<zerick>  Anybody knows how to make unity urgent animation  wiggle  until open it ?
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: there may be doc to text converters
<BAMbanda> any programs that can convert it or make it easy?
<BAMbanda> ActionParsnip, do you know of any for ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/685533/python-convert-microsoft-office-docs-to-plain-text-on-linux
<ActionParsnip> !info catdoc
<ubottu> catdoc (source: catdoc): MS-Word to TeX or plain text converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.94.4-1.1 (raring), package size 626 kB, installed size 2445 kB
<ActionParsnip> not bad
<ActionParsnip> all I dod was search the web....strange......
<BAMbanda> ActionParsnip: kudos to you!
<DogLover> Hi all!
<chromie> i love this chromebook....
<skl> hi.. why does ubuntu 13.04 takes too long to shutdown??
<elhoir> ActionParsnip, had to reboot, it didnt help :(
<ActionParsnip> skl: when you see the shutdown splash, press ESC
<zerick> Anybody knows how to make unity urgent animation  wiggle  until open it ?
<skl> ActionParsnip: that does not help.. there's nothing displayed.. just the ubuntu logo and the dots..
<DogLover> Having issues with a dual screen setup. Anyone else have problems with that?
<hht> Where can i find a full list of packages in ubuntu?
<blazemore> hht: you can search online at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<blazemore> hht: Or you can install the "synaptic" package manager to view a list of all packages available to install on your system
<oye> What makes a difference between Synaptic and Muon?
<ActionParsnip> skl: does the system have a make and model?
<hht> blazemore: oh thanks, the link was exactly what i am looking for
<ActionParsnip> hht: apt-cache search .    will show ALL packages, or you can actually search for a string. YOu don't need synaptic as software centre is already installed and does the same job
<skl> ActionParsnip: it's an Acer 4740 with intel i3 and 4gb of RAM. running ubuntu 13.04 64bit
<ActionParsnip> skl: have you seen any web pages with people reporting the same issue?
<hht> ActionParsnip: thank you i will try it
<raido> Anyone know why upstart doesnt recognize sse at all... even though it is installed and running. I cant stop or restart it with "service ssh restart" etc...
<skl> ActionParsnip: i don't see them. maybe because this is a new release.
<ActionParsnip> skl: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now    does it shutdown faster?
<skl> ActionParsnip: yes it does. but the normal shutdown using the shutdown menu also have no problem shutting down ubuntu. It's just the problem is intermittent and very hard to troubleshoot
<ActionParsnip> skl: try http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/10/speed-up-ubuntu-shutdown-process/
<ActionParsnip> skl: is the BIOS up to date?
<int19h> check your syslog skl
<ActionParsnip> skl: is the RAM healthy
<zerick> Anybody knows how to make unity urgent animation  wiggle  until open it ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo. anyone here playing ddo/lotro via wine? I'm '' this close to being done, I just need a modern patchclient.dll.... any care to assist?
<skl> ActionParsnip: the RAM is good. tested with other distro including Windows and no problem detected. the BIOS also the latest available.. I will try the solution in the link u gave just now and see if it solve my problem
<tom_ilsinszki> Some of my cron jobs won't run depending on the time settings I use in crontab. This will run every minute:  * * * * * CMD. This will run every 5 minutes  */5 * * * * CMD. But this won't run at at 17:55:  55 17 * * * CMD. Can someone help me why?
<llutz> tom_ilsinszki: add "CRON_TZ=CET"  (whatever timezone you are in) to your crontab and test again
<tom_ilsinszki> llutz: Thx, I'll check. Wow, how did you know, I needed CET? :)
<llutz> tom_ilsinszki: i've the 2nd sight :)
<zerick> Anybody knows how to make unity urgent animation  wiggle  until open it ?
<pratz> hello guys
<pratz> i am using u-12.04
<pratz> my internet has stopped working
<atmosx_desktop> pratz: and still you're online, aint that a miracle or what?
<ActionParsnip> pratz: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<pratz> when i boot in, there is an orange light blinking, when i log in the system there is no light in lan card
<ActionParsnip> pratz: check dmesg for clues
<pratz> atmosx_desktop: that awesome dude, I am on other machine
<atmosx_desktop> pratz: oooh, no miracle then :-(
<atmosx_desktop> pratz: if you cannot ping, check the interface might be down
<atmosx_desktop> check tha cablature, cables go out of place all the time
<tom_ilsinszki> llutz: You were right about the timezone, but my commands still don't run. However I've checked my /var/log/syslog file, and the times in the log are different from CET, so probably that will be the problem somehow...
<pratz> atmosx_desktop: checked already wires are in place
<llutz> tom_ilsinszki: check what timezone your pc uses, likely UTC
<pratz> ActionParsnip: plymouth-stop pre-start process , is the last line in dmesg
<jzbl> Hi, how can I check if my wireless card supports bridging? I have 13.04 (Xubuntu flavour) with Intel iwlwifi driver - Wireless-N 1030 card
<ActionParsnip> pratz: not just the last line, all the lines. Is anything in the boot showing netwok issues / loading / unloading modules and so forth
<zerick> Anybody knows how to make unity urgent animation  wiggle  until open it ?
<alecb> what's a download manager I can use that can recover a download and pick up where it left off in the case of a network error or something similar?
<ActionParsnip> zerick: asked in #compiz too?
<pratz> ActionParsnip: how can i check if the lan card is working ?
<ActionParsnip> alecb: i believe fatrat can, epends if the server supports resuming
<ActionParsnip> pratz: ping your router's internal IP
<zerick> ActionParsnip: not jet
<pratz> ActionParsnip: can not ping router too
<tom_ilsinszki> llutz: actually if I'm correct it's set to CEST. sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata says: "Current default time zone: 'Europe/Budapest'", which is correct.
<kostkon> alecb, uget or flareget
<asem0525> Hello,
<ActionParsnip> pratz: try unplugging it then replugging it in
<pratz> ActionParsnip: tried 100 time now
<tom_ilsinszki> llutz: but now, I'm thanks to you, I'm almost certain it's a time zone problem...
<ActionParsnip> pratz: what does dmesg show you then?
<asem0525> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 server on my Fedora using XEN< but as soon as it loaded it asks me for localhost login and password, but I didn't put one by myself?
<ActionParsnip> asem0525: its the one you set when you installed.
<ActionParsnip> asem0525: you can always boot to root recovery console and set the password there
<asem0525> but it asks me the pasword as soon as it was loaded
<pratz> ActionParsnip: pymouth in the last line
<ActionParsnip> pratz: again, not just the last line, read ALL the lines...
<jzbl> asem0525: by loaded you maybe mean that the xen domain is started?
<pratz> ActionParsnip: i know this is not useful, but how can i get the message to you I am not sure
<ActionParsnip> asem0525: hold SHIFT at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<asem0525> xen domain is started yes
<pratz> ActionParsnip: i can not even connect to the other computer
<ActionParsnip> pratz: just read it, its quite readable
<ActionParsnip> pratz: dmesg | less     will help you to page it so it doesn't croll like cray
<ActionParsnip> *crazy
<jzbl> asem0525: so no you see no booting process at all right? just asking for password?
<asem0525> jzbl: yes
<asem0525> clear
<asem0525> <jzbl> yes
<jzbl> asem0525: probably vnc console or domain password , so the issue would be outside of ubuntu scope.
<asem0525> hm, starange, ok I'll try to reinstall it now
<FroMaster> Is there a supported way to upgrade ubuntu 12.04 to a Linux 3.6 kernel?
<MonkeyDust> FroMaster  no, you'd need a PPA
<ActionParsnip> FroMaster: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/10/install-linux-kernel-360-on-ubuntu-1204.html   your choice, its not supported here though
<ActionParsnip> FroMaster: what do you need in 3.6 exactly?
<Pici> FroMaster: If you wanted 3.5 or 3.8 you could install linux-generic-lts-quantal or linux-generic-lts-raring, respectively.
<FroMaster> I'm planning to setup Cehp in a demo environment today and the http://ceph.com/docs/master/install/os-recommendations/ suggest upgrading to a 3.6 kernel on 12.04
<ActionParsnip> FroMaster: have you asked them why?
<asfshf> How can  I find out what kind of graphics card I have?
<vpalatin_> asfshf: lspci ?
<ActionParsnip> asfshf: sudo lshw -C display
<guest_123456731> Hello, I have a very weird problem. If I ping google.com, ping hangs for quite a while between printing each line. If I try to ping the ip that ping gave me while running the first command, I don't get any replied (100% packet loss). Can anyone help me?
<jzbl> guest_123456731: does your internet connection work at all? can you browse web etc.?
<k-stz> the47ronin: I think this is about your driver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=38
<guest_123456731> jzbl: Yes, this connection is on the same computer. I can surf the web as well
<the47ronin> k-stz: thanx will have a look at it quick
<qu> Has anyone tried Manjaro Linux? (as in Kilimanjaro)  Looks better than any I've seen.
<jzbl> guest_123456731: firewall settings may not allow ICMP packets to got out or come back.
<guest_123456731> jzbl: Maybe, but then why would it work if I use google.com ?
<jzbl> guest_123456731: does it work on any other host?
<mchlbhm> ey guys. I installed ubuntu 12.04 x64. It said I needed to reboot, but when I did I only get a blank salmon screen or constant flashing, wrap around login screen. Please help.
<jzbl> guest_123456731: sorry misread, so what host is problematic?
<a|i3n> Can someone tell me what the best software would be for taking mp4/other formats of movie backups and reburning to a dvd?
<guest_123456731> jzbl: Ahh sorry, it seems that google's addresses don't let you ping the IP directly (probably CDN things or something). There are still other problems with ping hanging between each reply, but I think something weird is going on, I'm going to play around a bit before I ask more questions.
<guest_123456731> jzbl: Thanks for the help
<jzbl> guest_123456731: no problem, some hosts reject icmp, microsoft.com is one of well known.
<BAMbanda> I'm having trouble with my openvpn connection. I'm getting a line that reads "Cannot ioctl TUNSETIFF tun: Operation not permitted" even though I'm using sudo
<JoshuaDE> Hello
<BAMbanda> What could be the problem?
<jzbl> guest_123456731: mtr and tracepath are your friends
<JoshuaDE> Does anyone use Utorrent server for ubuntu?
<dixoncx> Need help.. After fresh install of ubuntu 13.04, windows doesn't boot. It shows 'disk read error'
<Mekaari_> stop using windows? :D
<ezra-s> Mekaari_, no need for trolling
<JoshuaDE> Does anyone use Utorrent server for ubuntu?
<Mekaari_> sorry :<
<ezra-s> Mekaari_, it's alright to joke once in a while, just saying some attitudes tend to make linux community look bad :P
<jzbl> JoshuaDE: you have slim chances finding someone who uses 3rd party torrent server here, do you have any issue with it that is connected to Ubuntu?
<user_> im having major wireless connection drops and low power issues. AR9485 ath9k - 3.2.6kernal
<user_> anyone have any fixes for thi i see that it is a know bug
<user_> hello?
<ezra-s> jzbl, issues connecting to Ubuntu? that does not make sense, if you don't have a firewall running or something that blocks connections it does not matter if it's ubuntu or redhat or freebsd.. you should be able to connect if the server is up and running
<spatuzzo> ciao
<spatuzzo> !list
<ubottu> spatuzzo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jzbl> ezra-s: I agree, but we still don't know what the real problem is :]
<ezra-s> jzbl, what is the problem in the first place then?
<jzbl> ezra-s: we are asking JoshuaDE , not me.
<ezra-s> ?
<skl> ActionPinarch: that works like a charm
<ezra-s> jzbl, sorry I was distracted :P
<jzbl> ezra-s: yup, no problem.
 * ezra-s grins
<persy> hola
<persy> buenas tardes
<persy> necesito ke alguien me eche una mano
<vitooo> ciao
<vitooo>  !list
<ubottu> vitooo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gordonjcp> !es | persy
<ubottu> persy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<user_> im having major wireless connection drops and low power issues. AR9485 ath9k - 3.2.6kernal
<persy> muchas gracias »º« ubottu »º«
<ezra-s> persy, in english
<persy> sorry
<persy> bye !
<persy> :))
<ezra-s> persy /query me if you want
<curVV> hi
<ahalverson> hi
<curVV> need some info on cloud images qemu converted for kvm..
<curVV> need to know if new users to be created can be specified in cloud-config
<ahalverson> curVV: sorry, cant help you there :(
<curVV> ok :)
<fat_face> curVV: its always hard
<fat_face> ahalverson: yelper
<curVV> fat_face, what is?
<curVV> finding info?
<fat_face> curVV: no what you wAntef
<ahalverson> fatface: excuse me?
<taillo> Hello
<fat_face> ahalverson: yes sir
<ahalverson> fat_face: i dont know what that means
<fat_face> ahalverson: stop pm me
<ahalverson> fat_face
<curVV> fat_face you got some issues
<fat_face> ahalverson: i will do it
<curVV> what you doing on ubuntu channel?
<fat_face> curVV: help is not free.
<deivis> jelly
<fat_face> deivis: hello
<taillo> Hi, I have some problem for install wifi card ACX. The ndiswrapper method don't work and i don't find the drivers ACX. I have Ubuntu 13.04 64 bits and my cards is : 03:05.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<deivis> Hi
<curVV> stop pm me with your vulgar crap
<cesarstafe> hi people.. I have an amazon instance with an old Ubuntu 8.10 that belongs to a new client of mine... I have to install just 'git' package to do a deploy of a web app.. could be possible to install from a .deb package without issues in this old ubuntu... if yes.. from where can I download this package?
<deivis> A busy chat
<fat_face> Ces
<Nick10> Hi could someone help me with my recent update to precise from lucid?
<fat_face> cesarstafe: what
<rushikesh988> :cersarstafe yes It is possible but why don't you just compile it from source
<ahalverson> nick10: sure, whats the prob?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Nick10> the problem appears to be pretty serious. its a combination of outdated package files that won't update along with a outdated gui that won't update along with this. gdm
<ahalverson> nick10: ouch
<fat_face> Nick10: yes
<Nick10> this bug here is part of the issue> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/990740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990740 in python-defaults (Ubuntu) "upgrading from lucid to precise fails" [High,Invalid]
<rushikesh988> thank :ubottu
<rushikesh988> thank ubottu:
<fat_face> Nick10: what
<fat_face> rushikesh988: okay
<deivis> fat face is fat
<DJones> !behelpful | fat_face
<ubottu> fat_face: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<taillo> no idea for my wifi card ?
<fat_face> DJones: i am
<deivis> Does anyone know a program with whom I could burn MP3 files to CD?
<taillo> K3b ?
<deivis> No Kb3 Does not support MP3 files
<deivis> Tried second ago.
<taillo> ha, sorry
<Nick10> i tried doing what this guy recommended doing> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2012-September/263773.html however when i try to do anything with the status file i get a strange error message " dpkg error: parsing '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 18600 package 'xmind':   blank line in value of field 'Description'. This prevents any changes.
<taillo> deivis, do you have install extracodec of K3b ?
<jzbl> deivis: mp3 to audio cd? brasero maybe?
<deivis> brasero hangs when i start my burning and crashes.
<deivis> I did not tried to install codecs for kb3
<jzbl> deivis: not that I am surprised, I had awful experience with brasero on my workstation burner... ;P
<deivis> Can i find them in USC?
<taillo> deivis, try sudo apt-get install libk3b6-extracodecs
<deivis> I will, give me a second.
<squibbles> having trouble with bluetooth on ubuntu .... could i possibly get some help
<jzbl> deivis: if taillo method won't work, you might try to decode mp3 to wav and burn audio from wav files.
<jzbl> squibbles: describe your problem, someone will try to help you.
<Nick10> Anyone know how I can go about fixing that error message I posted?
<deivis> Would it effect quality?
<jzbl> deivis: mp3 to wav no. you are transcoding lossy format to loseless.
<squibbles> my bluetooth will turn on (and so supposedly work) but it will not let me change the visibilty, the bar is all greyed out so  ihave no idea how to enable that and get it working
<taillo> deivis, the extracodec don't work ?
<jzbl> wav to mp3 affects quality.
<deivis> im trying it
<deivis> I think it works
<taillo> anyone for my card wifi :'(
<lmat> is ~/bin usually on the pat?
<ezra-s> lmat, nope
<lmat> ezra-s: hmm..I'm curious as to how mine got there!!
<ezra-s> lmat, probably something you installed
<lmat> ezra-s: I just created the dir, then restarted...
<ezra-s> lmat, some programs look in there, maybe there is a mechanishm to enable it if it exists in ubuntu, but I don't know anything about that
<lmat> ezra-s: could you test it for me?
<lmat> ezra-s: Oh...perhaps I can just VM it up...
<lmat> oh nm
<_thufir_> I'm looking here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersSamsung for my ML--2510 and it says to use unified printer, but the link on that page is bad.  what do I need to install?
<lmat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1634980
<lmat> ezra-s: ^
<deivis> kb3 does not work :(
<jzbl> _thufir_: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/ML-2510
<jzbl> _thufir_: see all downloads, choose linux as OS and take a look
<lmat> ezra-s: if [ -d "$HOME/bin" ]; then PATH=$HOME/bin;... fi
<lmat> ezra-s: whoa
<ezra-s> lmat, where is that? I didnt find it in .bashrc
<mink> Hi guys :(    I still have problem with install ubuntu (12.04). I open install window ("preparing to install Ubuntu"), and after click continue it's not moving next.
<lmat> mink: Which installer are you using? from CD?
<ofcan> hi guys! I've used gparted to resize and move my partitions. I've force stopped gparted while it was shrinking one of my partitions and now it reports problems regarding bad sectors. How should I get about fixing this?
<mink> lmat, frmo USB
<mink> *from
<Mah0ne> Hello
<_thufir_> jzbl: in 12.10 it worked without doing that, I'd rather use apt.  I'm now in 13.04 (server) and probably missing some "magic" meta package to pull that stuff in.  can I get that through the package manager?  for the samsung ml 2510 printer.   I'm looking here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersSamsung for my ML--2510 and it says to use unified printer, but the link on that page is bad.  what do I need to install?  it leads to https://
<gordonjcp> ofcan: pastebin the error message verbatim, please
<lmat> mink: Which install? Desktop?
<siavoshkc> is your image ok?
<mink> lmat, I opened installed on start computer (install ubuntu), and from ubuntu-live (try ubuntu) and after that open a installer. Before that I lost power and something goes wrong with my bootable partition. Now Geparted and boot-recovery not working fo me.
<jzbl> _thufir_: I just provided you to a link. See my earlier response.
<awakecoding> I have two full hd multitouch monitors
<awakecoding> I want to test multitouch
<awakecoding> what software currently makes use of it or is a good multitouch tester app for ubuntu??
<_thufir_> jzbl: right, there's the driver.   however, in 12.10 all that was done through the package manager.  I was looking to use the package manager again.
<ofcan> gordonjcp: this is the error log output from gsmartools > http://pastebin.com/EGAvwbMP is that ok?
<jzbl> _thufir_: what package did you use back in 12.10? maybe that will give a hint?
<awakecoding> I have ubuntu 13.04
<_thufir_> jzbl: I don't know.  for 13.04, I did a clean install, but from the server version (just a cd burner).  I'm thinking it's probably a "desktop" type package, I wish I knew.
<siavoshkc> stopping gparted makes bad sectors?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jzbl> _thufir_: can't really help you with that, sorry.
<ofcan> siavoshkc: apparently :/
<jzbl> _thufir_: try the samsung driver and see if they work.
<jamiem93> Can I have some help?
<gordonjcp> ofcan: could be a failing drive - the fact that gparted failed may be because it got hung up on a bad spot on the disk
<ofcan> siavoshkc: you know how to fix it?
<jamiem93> I tried syncing my iphone with rythmbox and it crashed.  When I open Banshee, that crashes.
<jamiem93> What do I do?
<LLckfan> Does any1 know how to stop Shockwave flash from crashing? I have uninstalled both Flash and my browser (Chrome), installed both from a fresh download, and scanned my computer (come up clean). Everything is updated
<ofcan> gordonjcp: so you're saying it could be a failure on the hard drive part?
<betrayd> LLckfan: flash from restricted-extras?
<LLckfan> No
<betrayd> bingo
<gordonjcp> ofcan: it's possible
<jamiem93> Could someone help me?
<ofcan> gordonjcp: so what do you suggest I do?
<gordonjcp> ofcan: chances are if you killed gparted halfway through an operation you've lost your data anyway
<bhosie__> i'm attempting to dual boot a machine (UEFI) with win 8 and ubuntu. I've spent hours reading pretty much every guide and link. came across this one which describes my issue exactly. the one supplied answer isn't helpful in proceeding. does anyone have experience with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/266019/ubiquity-doesnt-find-my-partitions
<gordonjcp> ofcan: is there anything on the drive you need to save?
<ofcan> gordonjcp: all in the cloud :)
<gordonjcp> ofcan: reformat ;-)
<ofcan> gordonjcp: and reinstall ubuntu? should that fix it?
<ezra-s> bhosie__, have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI ?
<bhosie__> ezra-s: i have
<bhosie__> this guide is helpful if the hdd is recognized, but the installer doesn't recognize mine
<JoeyJoeJo> What package would I have to install to get the rfcomm module?
<bhosie__> ive disabled secure boot and disabled fast boot in windows, and rebooted windows several times
<gordonjcp> ofcan: well as I said if you killed gparted half-way through then it's likely that the whole drive is now a mess
<wilee-nilee> bhosie__, Very little experienced help on uefi here, the ubuntu forums has the the help you might want.
<bhosie__> ezra-s: the one thing i'm not sure of is how to disable  the intel smart response technology in win 8
<ezra-s> bhosie__, isn't that disabled inside the UEFI configuration (bios or whatever is called now) ?
<bhosie__> ezra-s: it may be. i disabled a setting similar to that in bios, one of the guides made it sound like there was something in windows as well, but i may have misunderstood
<zoktar> Hello, i upgraded to 13.04, some of my services appear to have broken, does anyone know what packages i need to apt-get --purge --reinstall install ?.
<ntzrmtthihu777> next time avoid an in-install upgrade. it almost always botches.
<ezra-s> bhosie__, in the link i pasted it says it clearly: "In your BIOS, disable QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart Response Technology"
<ezra-s> bhosie__, " If you have Windows8, also disable FastStartup. "
<ezra-s> which I guess it's also in the BIOS
<bhosie__> ezra-s: yes, i did do both of those last night when i read that guide, as well as disabling fast startup
<Ahlee_> Is there a way to have ubuntu enumerate displays? Trying to line up which monitor is display 0 and which is diplay 6 etc is painful
<gustav_> Why is my kernel made in Moscow? xD
<gustav_> Linux nyvell 2.6.32-042stab074.10 #1 SMP Fri Mar 1 09:18:44 MSK 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wilee-nilee> gustav_, What ubuntu release?
<gustav_> wilee-nilee: 12.04.2 LTS.
<wilee-nilee> gustav_, That is not a 12.04 kernel.
<gustav_> wilee-nilee: Ok?
<ezra-s> bhosie__, do you also have the same issue as in the askubuntu? (Error: The backup GPT table is not at the end of the disk, as it should be.)
<bhosie__> ezra-s: based on the link i posted, it seems like the installer not recognizing any drives at all is caused by having the ssd in a raid setup.. not sure where to proceed from there.
<wilee-nilee> !details | gustav_
<ubottu> gustav_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bhosie__> yes, i do have that.
<zoktar>  
<gustav_> wilee-nilee: Pretty sure I'll mess up something if I change it. I'm in an openvz environment.
<bhosie__> ezra-s: running the hdparm command yeilded: READ_NATIVE_MAX_ADDRESS_EXT failed: input/output error
<ezra-s> bhosie__, do you have ssd in raid?
<bhosie__> ezra-s: i do
<bhosie__> ezra-s: i do
<jzbl> gustav_: if you are on openvz guest that kernel is normal, read more on openvz virtualisation.
<gustav_> jzbl: Ok.
<ezra-s> bhosie__, maybe there is no support for that thing yet :P I can only guess
<jzbl> gustav_: openvz container will use the host kernel :]
<gustav_> jzbl: Oh.
<bhosie__> ezra-s: bummer. :(
<gustav_> jzbl: Can I find out what version/kernel the host is running? (Sorry, I'll read the docs.)
<jzbl> gustav_: http://openvz.org/Download/kernel/rhel6/042stab074.10
<jzbl> gustav_: you are simply not running ubuntu kernel.
<gustav_> ...
<gustav_> But Ubuntu doesn't own any kernel?
<bean> ubuntu doesn't "own" much
<jzbl> gustav_: read some more on openvz -> http://download.openvz.org/doc/openvz-intro.pdf
<jzbl> gustav_: it does not matter what ubuntu kernel you are running on that container.
<gustav_> jzbl: Ok.
<ezra-s> bhosie__ I haven't touched uefi so I cant help you much, but don't give up!
<gustav_> I really don't know why I'm digging in this. It's not very interesting.
<bhosie__> ezra-s: no prob. i appreciate your help
<gustav_> I just want to know how stuff works.
<Ahlee_> after enabling nvidia's drivers and expanding my desktop to all monitors (8 monitors across two graphics cards, nvidia quadro nvs 450s) my gnome desktop (looks like still no support for 'advanced graphics' when running multiple monitors) won't allow me to modify the menus.  The application launcher is doubled up, as is the hide/show the desktop, and i can't customize running apps. Anybody got any theories on how i can interact with the menubar? ri
<JoeyJoeJo> What package would I have to install to get the rfcomm module?
<zachu> .
<A1Recon> Has anyone installed orbitron in Ubuntu??
<gustav_> jzbl: So am I running RHEL or Ubuntu? o_O
<gordonjcp> A1Recon: try gpredict
<mchlbhm> So I finally got ubuntu 12.04 x64 to work. I'd much rather use gnome instead of unity. How would I do this?
<jzbl> gustav_: you are probably on VPS hosting right? the host is RHEL with openvz kernel running couple of containers (VPSes) with some linux templates installed, one if them is your ubuntu instance.
<kboodu> gustav_: run "cat /etc/lsb-release" or "cat /etc/redhat-release".  One of those two should exist.
<BaldFat> mchlbhm: Just install gnome3
<gustav_> jzbl: Yeah but.
<gustav_> kboodu: True.
<BaldFat> mchlbhm: I perfer unity to the crap of Gnome anything but  to each his own
<gustav_> I run retro WindowMaker on my laptop.
<mchlbhm> BaldFat, I just didn't like how the unity bar got in the way of games and netflix
<mchlbhm> BaldFat, other than that, I don't mind unity
<Ahlee_> unity falls apart on 3+ monitors.
<BaldFat> mchlbhm: I never had that problem but I just used full screen I normally just use a tiled window manager
<gordonjcp> ugh, tiled window managers
<gordonjcp> what is this, 1986?
<BaldFat> I use i3 and just pin everything with RandR
<mchlbhm> BaldFat, How could I do that? I'm way new.
<gordonjcp> mchlbhm: you don't want to
<BaldFat> gordonjcp: tiled are the best thing EVER
<gordonjcp> BaldFat: no, they really are not
<jzbl> BaldFat: with good resolution, yes. With cheap laptop screen nope.
<Ahlee_> Indeed. Tiled WMs are fantastic for those who want to get work done, assuming you like the paradigm.
<gordonjcp> BaldFat: they were obsolete even before Amiga workbench killed them
<BaldFat> mchlbhm: Well tilled window managers take a little getting into but once you get things the way you like it's awesome. But I can use it on anything my wife also uses :)
<gordonjcp> Ahlee_: depends what you call "work"
<mchlbhm> BaldFat, My wife is most of the reason I'm asking lol
<BaldFat> gordonjcp: I beg to differ and I had a Amiga :P
<gordonjcp> Ahlee_: the only people I've ever really seen with tiling WMs tend to have lots of terminals with tiny ugly dark-grey-on-dark-grey pixelly text running top
<netlar> What is wrong with tile manager?
<gustav_> Unity is tilish.
<h4ckm3> My cousin is having problems after this update connecting to his "Clear" router via dchp..
<h4ckm3> are there any known dhcp bugs you can link me to?
<Ahlee_> I definitely fit into the lots of xterms showing lots of information in a text format.
<BaldFat> gordonjcp: You need to do a i3 or awesome image search to see what can be done with the,
<BaldFat> them
<h4ckm3> that was the only network related package that was in his last set of updates
<BaldFat> I like command line tools to most gui so i3 is perfect for me
<gustav_> Are you comparing graphics now? Run glxspheres.
<gordonjcp> BaldFat: I like to use the most appropriate tool for the job.  Sometimes that's a CLI, sometimes that's a GUI
<mchlbhm> BaldFat, I went fullscreen but it still shows the bar lol
<gordonjcp> BaldFat: this whole "CLI is everything" attitude wears off after a while ;-)
<mchlbhm> BaldFat, I think it knows I'm new and messing with me *shake fist*
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BaldFat> gordonjcp: I said prefer mostly not CLI is God :P
<BaldFat> mchlbhm: What bar is it the left hand side with the shortcuts?
<Ahlee_> Fresh install, after enabling nvidia's drivers and expanding my desktop to all monitors (8 monitors across two graphics cards, nvidia quadro nvs 450s) my gnome desktop (looks like still no support for 'advanced graphics' when running multiple monitors) won't allow me to modify the menus.  The application launcher is doubled up, as is the hide/show the desktop, and i can't customize running apps. Anybody got any theories on how i can interact with 
<betrayd> interact with...?
<mchlbhm> BaldFat,  yes
<BaldFat> Ahlee_: I would say the ONLY real fix is to do it with Arandr
<betrayd> Arandr is a bandaid
<BaldFat> mchlbhm: I am not on a unity machine right now but you can make it auto hide
<betrayd> use the real deal xorg.conf
<mchlbhm> BaldFat, Thank you for your time and help.
<BaldFat> betrayd: arandr bandaid? it writes directly to X???? How is that any less
<Ahlee_> I'm unfamiliar with arandr. I will read up
<andygraybeal> what is the best way to get videos from youtube?
<Ahlee_> betrayd: like, I can not customize, etc.
<betrayd> he's got nvidia xorg going
<BaldFat> Ahlee_: it makes writting to x.org conf file simple
<betrayd> oh pppfffft gnome? my bad, BaldFat arandr it should be
<Ahlee_> for example, I have two copies of the launcher applet right next to each other, and the only thing I can do is left click to bring up the menu
<ro9> i have problem setting up rails dev env in ubuntu 12.04
<Ahlee_> betrayd: any other suggestions than gnome? Unity is a nonstarter without compiz afaik, right?
<Ahlee_> honestly I'm open to changing things up. I just need to know where to start.
<betrayd> compiz, like in the cube?
<Ahlee_> I'm in no-man's-land running this many displays. It's just not something people document it seems
<Ahlee_> whatever linux's method of doing acceleration is. sorry, I don't typically use linux on desktops (for this reason specifically, actually)
<betrayd> are they all same sized monitors...
<Ahlee_> Yes.
<BaldFat> betrayd: what? Gnome pppfffttt ? I just never have liked gnome anything for over 10 years. Was KDE fan boy for ever
<betrayd> no that first opart was at Ahlee_
<betrayd> lol
<BaldFat> andygraybeal: youtube-dl
<binbasti> hi
<BaldFat> andygraybeal: or cclive
<Ahlee_> I removed the two widescreen monitors and replaced them with the same 1280x1024 screens as I already knew it'd be unnecessarily difficult getting hte 8 screens working, let alone different resolutions.
<Ahlee_> I try this about once a year for the last 4 or 5 years, and it hasn't gotten any better.
<BaldFat> Ahlee_ I have friends that have 6 working in Linux no problem but he does it for sysadmin
<betrayd> Ahlee_: considering your in uncharted territory gnome was a good bet though for multihead
<andygraybeal> thank you BaldFat
<Ahlee_> BaldFat: usually i get further than this and actually have an environment I can modify, this appears to be strictly gnome issue as other than being unable to modify the taskbar/launchers it's functional
<betrayd> Ahlee_: 1 X server for each card?
<Ahlee_> betrayd: Each card apparently has two display cores, so there appears to be four servers running, each with twinview across its pair
<binbasti> i have a weird issue with having updated nginx from the ppa, but it still using the old version. when i search it seems that there's only one nginx installed: http://pastie.org/pastes/7903658/text
<binbasti> maybe somebody can point me in the right direction?
<BaldFat> Ahlee_: run this as root in command line nvidia-settings
<Ahlee_> BaldFat: aye, that is how i enabled the addtional displays
<Pici> binbasti: the nginx executable comes from the nginx-full package.
<binbasti> Pici: ah, thanks!
<BaldFat> Ahlee_: I really do believe when you get over 3 monitors cli is best to get this setup the way you want
<andygraybeal> BaldFat,  is there a graphical version of one of these programs?
<netlar> Anyone in here having problems with Unity's login screen?
<Ahlee_> BaldFat: I'm a-ok with that. Is that what arandr is going to provide?
<BaldFat> Ahlee_: Yes arandr is a gui for setting up  monitors
<betrayd> andygraybeal: you might as well use downloadhelper plgin/addon then or something
<andygraybeal> betrayd, thank you
<Ahlee_> BaldFat: ok. I do not have RandR extension, however
<LFS> ubuntu download center is showing me two entries for installed libtheora *libtheora-dev & libtheora0* but I keep receiving errors whenever I try to ./configure packages --enable-libtheora
<BaldFat> andygraybeal: Just copy the url after youtube-dl and your done
<LFS> can anyone suggest a solution?
<betrayd> andygraybeal: but still search in synaptic, somebody may have coded a GUI by now
<andygraybeal> BaldFat, cool, it's not for me.. it's for me.. but i will let her know how to use it.
<BaldFat> andygraybeal: you can do a million other things with it, but if you just want to grab a video youtube-dl and url is the fastest
<hdon> hi all :) how can i change the number / layout of workspaces in unity?
<andygraybeal> thanks guys
<Ahlee_> hrm, wonder if this is all once again xinerama
<sam113101> HELP
<Pici> sam113101: you need to ask a question first.
<betrayd> Ahlee_: xinerama might get it to view as one giant wall/side for compiz though
<sam113101> there are .wmv files that I can't read
<BaldFat> Ahlee_: I use 3 monitors at home with 3 different resolutions. Just have an issue when I want to go to HDMI on my TV it can get flacky
<Ahlee_> betrayd: eh, i don't care about compiz.
<LFS> great support room
<Ahlee_> it was more a statement that I can't have the "fancy" stuff
<Ahlee_> thank you though, betrayd.
<BaldFat> sam113101: those are windows music files. Just download the gstreamer ugly plugins
<betrayd> k
<betrayd> lol
<betrayd> go for the real ugly plugins
<sam113101> betrayd: the "real"?
<BaldFat> I hate music formats! I wish everything was just ogg and flac and than everyone could do whatever with their music easily
<betrayd> no, ignore me, BaldFats is the way to go
<betrayd>  +1
<sam113101> this plugin is installed already
<sam113101> I can read most of wmv files but not those
<BaldFat> so try this mplayer <music file> what is the output on commandline? (Sorry command line is in my blood for over 30 years)
<BaldFat> sam113101: or better get vlc
<BaldFat> sam113101: Download restricted-extras I believe for wmv
<sam113101> http://pastie.org/7903725
<sam113101> http://pastie.org/7903728
<sam113101> (vlc doesn't work either)
<BaldFat> sam113101: have these ever played? When vlc fails usually it is a damaged video
<sam113101> "VLC no soporta el formato de audio o vídeo «MSS2»."
<sam113101> BaldFat: they never played, but my guess is they would work on windows
<ali4ever4> whats the best way to get used to linux shell ! , i mean i know about: cd, ls, mk, and other most used commands but what should be the next step i see people can do what ever they want by scripting in shell how to reach their level !!
<ezra-s> sam113101, "WMAPro-in-WMAVoice support not implemented."
<BaldFat> sam113101: My guess is they won't
<BaldFat> ali4ever4: are you serious :)
<ezra-s> the second paste says it clearly
<BaldFat> missed the second post
<sam113101> ezra-s: is it implemented in some player?
<vsMS> I've upgrade my raid1 based Ubuntu Server with two new 3TB hard disks. But on the PV I only have 2TB. Can someone help?
<BaldFat> if it wont play in vlc or mplayer I don't think there is another way
<ezra-s> sam113101, how would I know? probably windows media player :o)
<ali4ever4> BaldFat, well i am a kind of noob in linux and ubuntu so may be i am over thinking about what could be possible but really wanna get to the next level and would need some tips on what should do to get there
<ezra-s> sam113101, if under ubuntu when you try to use totem it searches for the codecs and if they exist it tells you which packages to install to play the stream you try to play
<c_nick> Consider if 3 people want to share content then using dropbox all three will get the same copy of the content . but what if three wanna but only one will get the files and others can be given  of a download link and will download only if required by the user
<BaldFat> ali4ever4: well I am a cli nerd but most people don't have to ever touch the command line unless you want to. Tons of resources on the internet on tutorials on bash
<gordonjcp> ali4ever4: the most important thing first - do you *need* to write CLI scripts?
<BaldFat> c_nick: just share it to everyone they have the option to synch or download
<BaldFat> <---- likes writting cli scripts
<gordonjcp> BaldFat: right, but presumably you have some purpose for doing so ;-)
<betrayd> first off get rid of that gui irc client ali4ever4
<ezra-s> BaldFat, bash scripting is very helpful, has been for me
<ezra-s> :)
<mdfe> sam113101, i believ ethe codec for that is not yet ported to 64bit: try samplayer
<ezra-s> betrayd, what you like best does not have to be the best for others
<ali4ever4> BaldFat, I feel it is cool to be on command line and the ability of doing everything just by typing command instead of using mouse and GUIs
<betrayd> use ii for irc and vim as your input mode =)
<betrayd> its not what i like best
<ali4ever4> gordonjcp, would like to try to use the computer only by doing that
<ezra-s> ali4ever4, I use xchat for irc, it's very easy to use
<theoretick> is there a simple solution to figure out what the 'other package' is whenever I apt-get with "Package xxxxxx is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<BaldFat> ali4ever4: These guys are talking crap weechat > everything else
<ali4ever4> betrayd, are their command line based irc clients !! wow that will be cool to use
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ezra-s> betrayd, you're telling a newbie to use a console irc client, which can be frustating for them if they don't have enough experience in the cli
<juniour> hi want to sync my some filesystem folder to cloud but i cant help me
<djshotglass> i have a pc that i have to reboot every time the monitor goes off
<djshotglass> i can remote desktop it but monitor refuses to come back on once its turned off
<djshotglass> how can i stop it from turning off
<Prock81> tring to install google-chrome-stable and i get this ... Ubuntu Software Center say: Dependency is not satisfiable: libudev0 (>= 147)
<BaldFat> ali4ever4: I do it because I grew up doing it, but I know people love short cut keys and typing so if you want just see what you like.
<BaldFat> ali4ever4: Just need to easy into it and just go slowly and if its not for oyu its OK you can do everything
<BaldFat> Also weechat is the best cli irc client since iiris is abandon ware
<mdfe> Prock81 install libudev
<ali4ever4> BaldFat, well i am a developer (ASP.NET developer) ok but not really Microsoft fan, trying to move to Linux and scripting world and really find it a very different and cool place
<Pici> juniour: Please state what you've tried and what isn't working.
<ezra-s> djshotglass, system settings - brightness&Lock option
<Prock81> oh i tried it with the zero on it
<mdfe> Prock81, https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=226002 <-- link there
<BaldFat> ali4ever4: It is a cool place. If you really want to try this I would suggest learning vim for a month and go on from there
<ali4ever4> BaldFat, thanks for the tip
<BaldFat> ali4ever4: also search for ncurses programs
<ezra-s> ali4ever4, if you are a developer and remember .bat files you will find bash is much better, bat with steroids! :P
<andygraybeal> is everyone using 'insync' for the google drive?
<betrayd> ali4ever4: weechat for irc, then work or fix on the scripts/plugins
<ali4ever4> ezra-s, well have not done a lot with bat files
<BaldFat> betrayd: what script is broken that you use? I only  use a few myself
<lmat> I'm having the same problem as this guy http://askubuntu.com/questions/173472
<lmat> Nautilus will mount the drive, but `mount` will not.
<BaldFat> ali4ever4: Well it really is a mid level scripting language. You can just go python or perl and both of those are on all Linux boxes
<lmat> using cifs or smbfs. I see lots of examples online but none using a domain. the options for domains are published, but I (we?) can't get it to work :(
<_thufir_> I've installed libsane-extras-common  libsane-extras  libsane   libsane-common  but the Samsung unified printer driver keeps asking for the SANE api.  what am I missing?  on 13.04
<ezra-s> ali4ever4, because they are too simple, but bash under Linux is awesome.. also for developing it's easy to start just from commandline, ubuntu comes by default with a few compilers and interpreters, and others are very easy to install, c,c++, python, perl...
<mdfe> lmat, do you hae cifs-utils installed?
<BaldFat> ali4ever4: lmat I bash my head all the time getting cifs setup :(
<CharlieSu> Hi all.  Has anyone ever seen this error when using SSH or SFTP?  https://gist.github.com/CharlieSu/dad257faaa51c1b8ea51  (rsync error: protocol incompatibility (code 2) at compat.c(173) [sender=3.0.7])
<juniour> pici i want to sync folder to ubuntu one but i am getting error
<alumno_> hol
<alumno_> quien esta concetado
<Prock81> thanks mdfe
<alumno_> nesesito  un favor
<tonin_svl> cual
<ezra-s> lmat, nautilus does not use the same as you need for fstab or manual mount
<tonin_svl> #sevilla
<ali4ever4> ]
<alumno_> tendrian la ISO de el ubuntu 13.00
<ali4ever4> \
<Pici> !!es | alumno_
<ubottu> alumno_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alumno_> me la mandan por correo
<alumno_> 13.04 perdon
<ali4ever4> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiik/\
<ali4ever4> //////////
<ali4ever4> ]/
<Pici> ali4ever4: stop that
<ali4ever4> ]/
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a file that defines all the MIME types that the system can recognise? /usr/share/applications/mimeapps.list (and ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list and /usr/local/[etc]) don't seem to contain all those that nautilus and friends seem to recognise.
<Prock81> another problem i have is vmware 9.0.2 is installed and working but i cant play a vm cause it wont let me inter my license key, when i press the button, the dialog box where i would put the key wont show up!
<ali4ever4> ]/
<ali4ever4> Pici, sorry that was my kid
<juniour> i want to sync folder to ubuntu one but i am getting error plz help
<Pici> ali4ever4: alrighty :)
<_thufir_> what package is missing for the Samsung unifed printer driver?  it's asking for the SANE API, but I have that:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662142/
<despe70> I just ran "apt-get install bind", which installs bind, creates a directory /etc/bind, but that directory is empty. as I had understood, a couple of files should be created there. anything else I need to run ?
<djshotglass> doesnt bind put its stuff in /var?
<djshotglass> (iv never used it on ubuntu)
<djshotglass> also look into tinydns
<djshotglass> bind is a joke :)
<Prock81> (vmware-unity-helper:31454): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine", Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<deivis> hello
<Prock81> hi:)
<darthanubis> yo
<blas_> e
<Prock81> how can i fix this ... Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Pici> !split
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jaqque> hi! having a bit of problem with Unity (13.04). i am trying to get alt-f1 and alt-f2 to switch to workspaces 1 and 2, i have them set in Preferences, but SOMETHING is pre-intercepting them and doing Unity stuffs.
<jaqque> i don;t have tweak tools installed (yet).
<Prock81> how can i fix this ... Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jaqque> any guidelines?
<CharlieSu> Anyone ever seen this error when doing SSH or SFTP?  https://gist.github.com/CharlieSu/dad257faaa51c1b8ea51  (rsync error: protocol incompatibility (code 2) at compat.c(173) [sender=3.0.7])
<Pici> Prock81: Have you tried installing libcanberra-gtk3-module and/or libcanberra-gtk-module ?
<Prock81> jaqque all i can say is i just installed 13.04 last night and i can switch to other TTY's Crtl+Alt+F1
<jaqque> Prock81: ttys are one thing
<jaqque> i am talking about Unity workspaces
<ezra-s> jaqque, check your keyboard bindings
<Prock81> i see what u saying now
<ezra-s> I find ctrl+shift+arrow is much better to move between desktops
<Prock81> Pici one of them is allready installed ill check hte other
<jaqque> ezra-s: i went through Prefereces -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts and the only thing listed with Alt-F1 and Alt-F2 is Switch to Desktop X; alt-f3 and alt-f4 work as expected
<jaqque> (it would be easier if Chrome didn;t decide on it's own that alt-f4 was Close Window, but that's a Google issue, not Ununtu)
<Prock81> Pici both are allready installed
<ChogyDan> jaqque: I think alt+f4 is an ubuntu thing
<lmat_> mdfe: yes, I do have cifs-utils installed
<lmat_> ezra-s: What libraries does nautilis use!? And how can I use them!?
<ezra-s> jaqque, maybe you can find/tweak that through gconf
<ezra-s> lmat_, I am no expert but I think nautilus uses fuse, in any case, it's not hard to install what you need to mount manually
<jaqque> ChogyDan: it *was* - but i disabled that. gnome-terminal is ignoring alt-f4, but chrome simply closes
<ezra-s> lmat_, let me check
<ChogyDan> jaqque: how do you disable it?
<Prock81> why did i have to try alt+f4 thinking hte wm would do something else, cause i read ur message lol
<ezra-s> lmat_, in earlier versions you would jsut need smbfs but It has changed now.. check if you have "cifs-utils" installed
<jaqque> ChogyDan: System Settings... -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts -> Windows -> Close window -> Disabled
<ChogyDan> jaqque: nm, got it, backspace
<lmat_> ezra-s: I do.
<esperegu> is there an audio player that automatically goes to the next song in a folder when a song is finished? (no I do not want to add the whole folder, neither a playlist)
<chro> how can I see which processes are using port 60020 ?
<ezra-s> lmat_, and what do you get when you try mount -t cifs //ip/share /mymountpoint with root? (just for testing)
<jaqque> esperegu: mpg123 /path/to/directory/*.mp3    ?   that works well for me
<jaqque> esperegu: ogg123 /path/to/.../*.ogg for Ogg Vorbis
<esperegu> jaqque: I need to just click on the file and then it needs to progress
<Prock81> Pici, or anyone, here is another Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar": liboverlay-scrollbar.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ChogyDan> jaqque: it looks like you have to use ccsm
<john-mcaleely> is there a good place to find people using retina MacBooks with ubuntu?
<chro> how can I see which processes are using port 60020 ?
<esperegu> jaqque: so it plays the file I select and everything newer
<lmat_> ezra-s: It prompts for password.
<jaqque> ChogyDan: i was really hoping to avoid that. my research is indicating that the law of uninitended consequences runs deep in that tool
<lmat_> ezra-s: I give password, then mount error(13): Permission denied
<lmat_> ezra-s: I went ahead and added the username and domain name and get the same result.
<jaqque> esperegu: newer? as in timestamp?
<ChogyDan> jaqque: well, I think the only other way should be to edit the config files yourself
<esperegu> jaqque: yes. but they are in order in the folder also
<ezra-s> lmat_ the share is correct? the user have permissions for that share?
<esperegu> they named name-001.ogg name-002.ogg etc.
<jaqque> esperegu: i wonder if audacious can pretty much do that by default
<ezra-s> lmat_, you manage to load the same exact share with the same exact user/password combination with nautilus?
<lmat_> ezra-s: It works via nautilus :)
<brontosaurusrex> can i get this: chmod a+w+x-r u+r ./drop into onliner that actually works?
<lmat_> ezra-s: yes :)
<ro9> is it reasonable to upgrade 12.04 to 13.04
<ezra-s> lmat_, I don't believe you!!! :P hehehe
<lmat_> ezra-s: you know... it may be that I need to restart.
<esperegu> jaqque: I tried it but it did not continue playing when I opened a file
<ezra-s> lmat_, no way
<ChogyDan> jaqque: and for chrome, I used to use an extension to change the shortcuts, but it only worked so so
<lmat_> ezra-s: I noticed that once, I logged out and logged in and I couldn't mount it using nautilis anymore!
<lmat_> ezra-s: Perhaps something's getting stuck...
<betrayd> Prock81: that means you have upgraded gtk  but using a theme that was absed on a prior gtk version. these are warnings. ignore them
<ezra-s> lmat_, you are not using samba as server, it is really a windows share right?
<ChogyDan> jaqque: (fwiw, mapping specific workspaces to certain shortcuts sounds like a cool idea, im going to try it)
<jaqque> ChogyDan: which is why i'd rather simply have Unity eat alt-f4; but it should do something useful. i've been using Window Maker for well over a decade, and using alt-fX to get to desktop X. hard to re-train fingers.
<lmat_> ezra-s: correct.
<jaqque> ChogyDan: and it's painful when alt-f4 closes a dozen tabs.
<ChogyDan> jaqque: you can always just reopen them, shift+ctrl+t
<jaqque> ChogyDan: oh - i have alt-f3 and alt-f4 switching ot desktop 3 and 4; but Unity is ingoring my request to have alt-f1 and alt-f2 do the desltop thing
<jaqque> ChogyDan: settings -L keyboard -> shortcuts -> navigation -> switch to workstpace X
<Prock81>  betrayd well those errors was from a terminal tring to run vmware, vmware works but the dialog box to allow me to register it will not show, im tring to figure out why
<Prock81> button presses but the next window / dialog box wont show
<betrayd> Prock81: try to fin the theme that that vmware is using for gtk but then you'd be troubleshooting vmware and not ubuntu
<Prock81> would 12.04 give me hte same problem
<betrayd> sure you want to do this
<betrayd> quit with the VMs, theres liveSessions that are lesss painful
<Prock81> i do notice its menu bar stays on hte program window and not the window manager and not like the Mac does
<sideeffect> someone owns htc desire c?
<ezra-s> lmat_, is it a share in windows 8?
<lmat_> ezra-s: It's a server exposing the share, probably windows server 2008, but I'm not usre.
<lmat_> suer
<lmat_> eh
<Prock81> i have Mac Os X 10.8.3 running and working with vmware, its just on this os i cant play it cause i cant regiseter
<wilee-nilee> sideeffect, This is ubuntu support state your problem for help.
<sideeffect> just wanted ask about its booting time ^^
<Pici> sideeffect: #android might be a better place to ask, or at least closer to being on-topic there.
<ChogyDan> jaqque: fwiw, I used ccsm to disable the shortcuts.  It is under Unity.  It is a bit of a confusing tool
<sideeffect> thx
<Prock81> so how can i make hte vmware gtk or what ever work with this ubuntu?
<ezra-s> lmat_, I don't know how to help you further if you get the password prompt from mount -t cifs... for me aside from my own screwups that always works
<lmat_> ezra-s: thanks for your time :)
<ezra-s> lmat_, I wish you good luck, youll fix it soon, you'll see
<SpArTaKo> alguien que me ayude por que se ve asi ?
<SpArTaKo> http://ge.tt/2Iz3tYg/v/0?c
<Sven_vB> is there a way how to detect the previous 2 or 3 startup times?
<wilee-nilee> SpArTaKo, english please
<Pici> !es | SpArTaKo
<ubottu> SpArTaKo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jaqque> ChogyDan: yup. there they are. i see them in CCSM.
<Sven_vB> ok found it
<SpArTaKo> http://ge.tt/2Iz3tYg/v/0?c help me   My desktop only charging a watch images of icons that? I have 4 GB of RAM
<ChogyDan> Sven_vB: there is a java program that maps out your startup, I forget the name
<betrayd> Prock81: you were able to get thre registration window in the Mac osx'
<Sven_vB> ChogyDan, nevermind. i've found a kernel that logs my startup time into the syslog ;)
<Prock81> on another distro yes
<SpArTaKo> tsss banearon me a year ago one of the owners ubuntu channel in Spanish.
<Prock81> once vm is playing it all will be good, but before i can play i have to register, the dialog box will not show up so i can register
<betrayd> Prock81: that distro, try to see what gtk version it has, thats one option you have, say you want to match your buntu with that, but It might lead you to pre-12.04
<SpArTaKo> was better in Debian do not know why the hell back to Ubuntu .. are neither shared nor pure tolerant nothing Posser
<Prock81> im on 13.04, could 12.04 solve the problem or is gtk the same on that one
<Prock81> the other distro was backtrack
<the_misfit_> my sdhc card mounts if i restart ubuntu [13.04] but not just by sliding it in, anyone know a workaround?
<SpArTaKo> I'll change nick and it exacted as one owner of Spanish ubuntu Anyway thank you very much and I hope you find the Ubuntu. Muslim jihad seem
<SpArTaKo> Good bye
<juniour> hi y i am getting two different enteried for crontab when i use crontab -e i get one and sudo crontab -e i get different y???
<balachmar> I am having a problem installing 13.04 on my system. The upgrade failed, but the installer is giving me problems as well. It boots and then when you should be able to select the installation type it stays empty: https://owncloud.wligtenberg.nl/public.php?service=files&t=3de9d7b808a91cfc69d0b6e159216be2
<balachmar>  And whenever I click on the change or (+/-) it crashes...
<tinti> does any body know the reason of the easter egg "this apt-get has the powers of supper cow"
<betrayd> the_misfit_: an entry in /etc/fstab than forget it once it works
<BAMbanda> hi guys. im trying to connect to the internet via wifi and have it setup for dhcp. a dialogue box keeps popping up to request my password, but it never connects to the internet
<Pici> juniour: because you and root have separate crontabs.
<the_misfit_> betrayd: could you be more specific please?
<juniour> Pici which one should i use???
<Prock81>  the_misfit_ mine mounts by sliding it in .... and she likes it .... maybe a hardware/driver issue
<Pici> juniour: it depends how you want your command to run.
<the_misfit_> Prock81: nah has to be software because it mounts on boot, no?
<nichole90> hello smartpeople! How can I add a script to startup? Thanks
<raininja> typing.
<raininja> !next
<Prock81> i just unplug and replug it in
<joshs> my screen keeps going dim and then it says that a script has stopped working. what can i do to fix this?
<juniour> Pici i want to do some modification on my root files, so i have to go for root???
<riddrib> Hello everyone!
<betrayd> the_misfit_: turn on automount ?
<Prock81> and it remounted it
<Pici> juniour: yes, but be careful.
<ChogyDan> nichole90: you can use upstart
<juniour> k
<the_misfit_> betrayd: ive got automount on ya
<betrayd> the_misfit_: an entry in /etc/fstab then
<nichole90> hello people, how can I add a script to startup, so it runs at startup each time my ubuntu boots up?
<juniour> Pici i have to make backup of my /var/www/ at midnight
<juniour> Pici and i cant do it without root previliges, so i have to go for root??
<Prock81> . @  betrayd & the_misfit_ i never saw an option to turn automount off so why should he have to turn it on ???
<Pici> juniour: you tell me. I don't know how you have the permissions on /var/www/ setup.
<the_misfit_> Prock81: its on by default yeah
<riddrib> Where can open hosting free?
<the_misfit_> riddrib: what do you want to host for free?
<nichole90> hello people, how can I add a script to startup, so it runs at startup each time my ubuntu boots up?
<juniour> Pici see this drwxr-xr-x  6 root root     4096 May 14 00:13 www
<k1l> !ot | riddrib
<ubottu> riddrib: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> juniour: any user can read that, only root can wite to it though
<BAMbanda> nichole90, try this website: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3348-ubuntu-executing-a-script-at-startup-and-shutdown
<guntbert_> juniour: if you *really* need a shell with root privileges, the "best solution" depends on the Ubuntu version you are running - 13.04 or older?
<riddrib> I make store online!
<juniour> 12.04 LTS
<wilee-nilee> you make non sense on channel
<riddrib> the the universe is big to said a simple question
<guntbert_> juniour: in that case you get a root shell with    sudo -i       don't forget to end it after the job
<gustav_> Is there a big war going on? I just want to ask.
<BAMbanda> anyone want to help me get on the internet? please :)
<BAMbanda> gustav: yes there is. look st the news
<Pici> gustav_: I'm not sure how that question in any context would have anything to do with Ubuntu support.
<juniour> Pici i need to backup /var/www directoty at midnight, sudo tar -zcf backup.tar /var/www
<DIFH-iceroot> how to suspend (to ram) a pc with ssh?
<BAMbanda> i keep getting a dialogue box asking for my password, but i keep entering and still cant get on the internet
<Pici> juniour: you should put an absolute path for your backup tar, and since you're using -z, you should use backup.tar.gz
<BAMbanda> DIFH-iceroot, ctrl + c
<DIFH-iceroot> BAMbanda: no
<juniour> kk
<joshs> can someone tell me what to do to stop my screen from dimming? after it does a popup comes up that says a script has stopped working.
<riddrib> ok How can setup my ubuntu to hosting?
<k-stz> BAMbanda: I know that behavior from not working internet in general. Try to wait a while, o
<DIFH-iceroot> riddrib: hosting what?
<k-stz> BAMbanda: restart router (but only if you know what your doing)
<Grahame> Help(ignorant): My wife's Ubuntu 10.04 suddenly won't allow printing on USB laserjet; requires "authentication" which fails. How to fix this. I reninstalled cups: no luck.
<Prock81> DIFH-iceroot just have the hibernate command installed on the machine ur ssh -ing into, ive done that before
<gustav_> Ubuntu is more than an OS. --Shuttleworth
<BAMbanda> k-stz, are u sure its that simple?
<wilee-nilee> Grahame, 10.04 is end of life.
<k-stz> BAMbanda: your using wlan right?
<DIFH-iceroot> Prock81: michael@bestbuntu:~$ apt-file search hibernate
<DIFH-iceroot> michael@bestbuntu:~$
<k-stz> BAMbanda: ah sorry of course you do haha
<BAMbanda> k-stz, yes
<yoritomo> Xubuntu 12.04 is a good deal, i have been sad as well to leave 10.04
<emif-> guys any idea how to update bios?
<k-stz> BAMbanda: well problemsolving can be very not straightforward for wlan
<Grahame> wilee-nilee: Yes, but this is a Linux problem,no?  I need help. The latest 12.04 ubuntu is horrible!
<wilee-nilee> Grahame, eol has no support basically.
<DIFH-iceroot> emif-: depending on the bios. have a look at your manual from your board, its not os specific
<yoritomo> emif- you can't under linux, download hiren's boot cd and run minixp in live, then flash your bios
<Prock81> i belive its called something different but suppiled the hibernate command
<BAMbanda> k-stz: so first step is to power cycle the router right?
<emif-> wow, long process
<DIFH-iceroot> Prock81: i have the suspend command but that is not able to suspend when using ssh, just on the local shell
<Prock81> search ubuntu command line hibernate howto
<wilee-nilee> yoritomo, bad advice most bos updates have an easier methid a bootable flash.
<alex_fun> hey folks
<Grahame> wilee-nilee: Hm.  Can you possibly recommend a Linux help forum for me, I need to find out about this (or wife will deny food etc.).? Please. --G
<alex_fun> whats the easiest way to burn 693 mb to dvd rw?
<yoritomo> wilee-nilee, i do it once a week at my computer shop and i never got any crash
<alex_fun> ubuntu iso
<alex_fun> I am using nero its saying image got to be less than 600MB
<BAMbanda> Grahame, linuxquestions.org
<wilee-nilee> yoritomo, What you do and what the channel allows for advice is not the same. Hirens is not even a linux thing.
<ali4ever> nickserv identify 899160
<alex_fun> :)
<k-stz> BAMbanda: the thing with the antenna.. wait 30sec, then plug back in. Make sure you dont annoy any housemates :)... but in the meantime test if it just works again
<Prock81> alex_fun try # aptitude install k3b
<balachmar> @ali4ever I am not sure that you wanted to do that...
<BAMbanda> k-stz, thats difficult when our phone is connected to the internet XD
<OrgOfTheBogPeopl> hey. i'd like to add some functionality to my laptop's touchpad but have no idea where to get started. any tips?
<Prock81> alex_fun k3b is what i use to burn iso's , soo easy
<yoritomo> wilee-nilee, linux and windows are in hiren's
<yoritomo> and i am a professionnal linux user , i would not recommend otherwise
<ali4ever> balachmar, sorry ?!
<k-stz> BAMbanda: well then i wouldn't. Did you got it to work ever?
<DIFH-iceroot> alex_fun: use the default installed brasero
<wilee-nilee> OrgOfTheBogPeopl, google your setup and release, or give some description of what yiou want.
<alex_fun> brasero? I am on win
<OerHeks> yoritomo, hirens contains an illegal xp session,  please advise ubcd or like
<alex_fun> I burned it once it wont boot
<DIFH-iceroot> Prock81: for k3b you have to install a lot of kde libs, so brasero is fine (but i like k3b more)
<Grahame> BAMbanda: Thanks, will co. --G
<alex_fun> weird
<DIFH-iceroot> alex_fun: when you are on windows, ask in ##windows how to burn an iso
<BAMbanda> k-stz, when i first installed ubuntu, but recently ive been have problems. it works fine on my windows partition, but not on my ubuntu partition
<alex_fun> ok ok
<alex_fun> :D
<wilee-nilee> hirens is not even allowed on the ##windows channel.
<BAMbanda> k-stz, someone mentioned that my router might be confused because i have the same mac address and recommended that i use static, but i couldnt get that to work either :(
<wilee-nilee> !enter > alex_fun
<ubottu> alex_fun, please see my private message
<alex_fun> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<alex_fun> :)
<juniour> Pici i added this 35 1 * * * /home/juniour/backupsite.sh to crontab but it dident worked y??
<Prock81> brb
<OrgOfTheBogPeopl> wilee-nilee: 12.04 LTS, when i drag something using the touchpad, it releases as soon as i let go of the touchpad. i want it to continue dragging until i tap again. it's just a free time curiosity project.
<juniour> Pici ./backupsite.sh works when i start with shell
<k-stz> BAMbanda: ok, so you've been tinkering with the router settings?
<alex_fun> if most people like to use shorter sentences whats the point to try to make them write longer ones?
<wilee-nilee> OrgOfTheBogPeopl, The channel not me is your help.
<alex_fun> I can for example disable sounds in irc client this way short ot long does not matter :D
<BAMbanda> k-stz, yea and i tried adding my ubuntu as a static ip but it didnt get internet. idk whats up with it. its so frustrating because i really like linux
<DIFH-iceroot> juniour: is the file executable? is there a shebang set in the script? i bet cron is executing your command but your script is wrong/not execuatble
<DIFH-iceroot> juniour: see /var/log/syslog
<Tex_Nick> alex_fun : on windoZe i've used CDBurnerXP ... it's easy to use with some good features
<alex_fun> Tex_Nick that is what I used, and it would not boot
<wilee-nilee> alex_fun, If you want people to follow you, you have to consolidate the info no matter your default way of communicating, the world revolves around all of us not you.
<OrgOfTheBogPeopl> in that case, does anyone know what package controls touchpad input or a good way of searching all the packages?
<k-stz> BAMbanda: well it works on your windows - same machine. You want DHCP, and did you perhaps limit the ip range?
<luke_> evening
<alex_fun> hi luke
<alex_fun> folks what is easiest way to close all ports on ubuntu machine apart 22?
<luke_> i have a graphics problem :(
<alex_fun> luke with which card?
<uvala> hello, I somehow need java7 to be able to use my CMS...is it possible or is there any alternative?
<juniour> hey i added this 35 1 * * * /home/juniour/backupsite.sh to crontab but it dident worked y?? help
<juniour> ./backupsite.sh works when i start with shell
<wilee-nilee> !details > luke_
<ubottu> luke_, please see my private message
<alex_fun> juniour:  have you done + x u? to make it exetuable
<rajath> hi
<rajath> does anyone know a commandline youtube player?
<alex_fun> hi rajath
<rajath> I don't want the video, I just need the music
<juniour> alex_fun yep when i run my script directly it worked but i added to crontab its not working??
<luke_> so my resolution is set at 640x480 and cant change it, looks like a driver problem however ive run additional drivers, nothing, install latest nvidia driver, nothing
<amir_1> hallo guys
<rajath> hello alex_fun
<luke_> this is for ubuntu 12.04
<alex_fun> juniour: check crontab format, day  hour min, see if its correct
<juniour> yep all correct
<alex_fun> rajath: I think there are none for command line
<rajath> oh, okay
<rajath> thank you alex_fun
<alex_fun> juniour:  copy paste your crontab here maybe someone can spot mistake? :D
<alex_fun> np
<alex_fun> i think if there are free learn linux clubs in major towns it can take off faster
<alex_fun> or some paid one even
<juniour> alex_fun see here http://pastebin.com/u1jDzA6c
<jondoe> Is it generally safe to upgrade 12.10 to 13.04 even if you've manually changed things like fstab and other configuration files?
<jdale> hi
<jdale> can someone help out
<alex_fun> juniour: I am fixing my pc atm
<alex_fun> :D
<jdale> It seems i cant find the depency when I want to install/remove a package
<wilee-nilee> jondoe, Back it up first, or even clone it if you want insurance.
<juniour> see here http://pastebin.com/u1jDzA6c and help
<jondoe> alright thanks
<BluesKaj> jondoe, yes aslong as you update and upgrade your existing system/packages first , and to be safe disable any ppas
<jondoe> should probably get a live cd and put it on a stick too
<jondoe> just in case.
<Shogoot> c
<ali4ever4> trying out weechat on ubuntu a command line based IRC
<ali4ever4> client
<juniour> hey i am not able to run task from crontab plz help
<FreeBSD64> ali4ever4: its nice
<alex_fun> linux linux :D
<ali4ever4> FreeBSD64: yeah looks great till now
<FreeBSD64> what do you mean
<VIsForVoluntary> I'm thinking about getting a system76 laptop for college.  I'm gonna be in Computer Engineering and I don't mind any lack of video game compatibility cause I'm not a big gamer.  Good idea?
<amir_1> az iran kasi hast ?
<alex_fun> can ubuntu be booted from dvd?  all I see is blue screen atm
<pipistrello> ciao
<pipistrello> list
<FreeBSD64> ciao
<FreeBSD64> list
<alex_fun> I have burned image, etc installed windows many times, this ubuntu should be simple to install imo, what can I do to fix this I am stuck blue screen?
<Tex_Nick> alex_fun : i've done most of ubuntu ISO's on dvd for tyhe past few years
<FreeBSD64> alex_fun: is this on the livecd
<FreeBSD64> or an install
<alex_fun> FreeBSD64:  no
<OerHeks> !ir | amir_1
<ubottu> amir_1: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<pipistrello> list
<alex_fun> Tex_Nick:  have you burned iso on dvd and simply boooted from it?
<pipistrello> ciao
<Tex_Nick> alex_fun : yes sir
<alex_fun> FreeBSD64:  install
<pipistrello> aiutatemi
<Myrtti> !it > pipistrello
<ubottu> pipistrello, please see my private message
<FreeBSD64> alex_fun: did you install any video drivers
<juniour> hey i am not able to run task from crontab plz help
<amir_1> ok thanks
<juniour> hey i am not able to run task from crontab plz help
<alex_fun> FreeBSD64 you mean to add them to iso? no. I run ati 6770
<ali4ever4> so if i wanna depend on command line for the most of my work vim is important to know ?!
<FreeBSD64> ali4ever4: yeah its good
<FreeBSD64> nano does basic stuff
<Prock81> what is dmks
<FreeBSD64> depends what you need, i like vim
<jondoe> if i've manually updated the kernel to 3.8.3, will it get upgraded to 3.8.8 on release upgrade?
<Tex_Nick> alex_fun : i use mostly USB sticks for that now though ... i do like to keep distros on DVD as well though
<juniour> nano is not good
<ali4ever4> FreeBSD64: i see , thanks
<juniour> vim rocks
<johnjohn101> Tex_Nick: how big of a usb do you use?
<ali4ever4> juniour: vim is a gui thing right ?!
<juniour> hi
<FreeBSD64> ali4ever4: no thats gvin
<FreeBSD64> m
<Tex_Nick> alex_fun : the smallest USB stick i have now is a 8GB
<alex_fun> Tex_Nick:  could  it be that install cant find ati radeon 6700 driver hence blue screen?
<FreeBSD64> ali4ever4: plain vim is text only
<juniour> ali4ever4 nope
<ali4ever4> FreeBSD64: , juniour then whats the different between vim and vi
<FreeBSD64> ali4ever4: just use vim
<theadmin> ali4ever4: vi is old and hardly has any functionality, while Vim is extremely functional and still updated
<FreeBSD64> ali4ever4: vi is bad compared
<Tex_Nick> alex_fun : UMmmm are you trying to burn a Win ISO or Ubuntu ?
<theadmin> Ubuntu doesn't provide vi, infact, the "vi" binary on a default Ubuntu installation is vim-tiny, a reduced version of Vim
<ali4ever4> theadmin: i see thanks
<juniour> FreeBSD64 vi-->vim improves
<alex_fun> Tex_Nick:  UBuntu~
<ali4ever4> FreeBSD64: thanks a lot , any good source of information to get to know my way through vim
<emif-> each time i play a dvd i get this message, dvd:///dev/dvd'. Check the log for details.
<emif-> though my dvd rom is running just fine
<Shogoot> i cant find it on google. does it exists a pastebin version for redhat?
<FreeBSD64> ali4ever4: google for a vim cheat sheet so you know the basic keys
<emif-> guys help pls
<keldwud> I've some notes on vim that I took from a class recently, you want the link ali4ever4?
<ali4ever4> FreeBSD64: thanks a lot you were very helpful , will look for a cheat sheet have it printed and mounted everywhere around my desk
<juniour> can any one help i am not able to perform task using crontab
<ali4ever4> keldwud: sure that will be very helpful
<Prock81> i notice something with the sound icon in the top corner that was totally cool, and now it doesnt happen any more, i was playing a video on youtube and went to change the volume and below the rhymbox was an icon of the video playing and its name, and if i clicked on it , it set focus the the tab on my browser for that video, AND NOW IT IS GONE..... why !!!???
 * keldwud digs through his notes
<alex_fun> juniour: i checked it it looks fine
<theadmin> ali4ever4: If you want a Vim tutorial, simply run "vimtutor". Also, there's a game called "Vim Adventures".
<alex_fun> juniour: try to set to every 1 min and see
<juniour> alex_fun but it ain't executing
<keldwud> yes @ vim adventures
<juniour> yep not working
<keldwud> I paid for vim adventures, it was so worth it.
<Tex_Nick> alex_fun : man that shouldn't be a problem ... have you run an MD% check on the ISO ... i've not seen a BlueScreen since rthe days of windoZe 98 ?
<keldwud> ali4ever4: I just realized the notes are on my other computer. sorry for the false alarm.
<amir_1> why don't answer for me ? :( #ubuntu-ir
<Tex_Nick> ^MD5
<ali4ever4> theadmin: , keldwud thats really a different world for me , thats interesting i will check it out
<ali4ever4> keldwud: thats ok thanks for helping
<alex_fun> Tex_Nick:  could be bios , it keeps rebooting, then works
<juniour> i am stuck fo an hour wiht crontab help
<theadmin> ali4ever4: Vim is *the* text editor, if you get used to it it makes editing really efficient and simple. Altough for some it may not be worth the time, if you rarely work with plain text, for instance.
<SIFTU> juniour: use full paths to your programs you wish to execute, also so what you have
<Prock81> ^ can anyone help on that
<SIFTU> juniour: I meant show what you have
<amir_1> helper
<sasha-> Did you guys all hear how Daft Punk's new album got leaked using a linux-based system?
<alex_fun> no
<ali4ever4> theadmin: currently i am ASP.NET developer , so yes i am dependant on Visual Studio and other GUI stuff around , but i want to change that and move to linux and command line and scripting
<keldwud> yeah, for getting good at *nix, you'll need either vim skills or emacs skills.
<Prock81>  keldwud there is also nano !
<juniour> SIFTU see here http://pastebin.com/u1jDzA6c and help
<alex_fun> nano is good
<juniour> alex_fun nano is good but vim is better
<theadmin> ali4ever4: Ah, you'll need the "mono-mcs" package for command-line compilation of C# stuff, and a text editor of course
<ali4ever4> keldwud: well i hear more about vi and vim from everyone so i guess its better (dont want to start a fan war here) thats why i didn't dare to ask which is better
<johnjohn101> juniour:  what permissions does backupsite.sh have on it.
<SIFTU> juniour: your script has a #! at the top, it is marked executable?
<Prock81> tring to learn vim is like tring to learn Russian .... oh wait Russian is a bit easier ... no joke
<ali4ever4> theadmin: thanks a lot
<uvala> hello, does an up-to-date ubuntu contain java's latest version?
<juniour> johnjohn101 i gave chmod u+x
<johnjohn101> Prock81: vim requires about 2-3 hrs a day practice...then it becomes second nature.
<keldwud> ali4ever4: it usually boils down to those two depending on your preferences, but both are so diverse that once you have invested time into learning one, you generally don't want to spend more time learning the other
<ali4ever4> Prock81: !!!! -_- thanks for the support
<theadmin> uvala: 7u21-2.3.9-1ubuntu1 is the version of openjdk-7-jre.
<johnjohn101> juniour: is there anything in the script that needs to run as root?
<Prock81>  ali4ever4 what did i say
<juniour> johnjohn101 yep
<johnjohn101> juniour: are you running this in the root crontab?
<juniour> johnjohn101 i tried with root account not working
<theadmin> Prock81: Russian is not easier. I'd know -- I'm from Russia and I'm having problems with the language... I'm not having problems with Vim though.
<juniour> johnjohn101 i tired with both root and normal user not working
<ali4ever4> keldwud: exactly i have tried vi and tried emacs port on windows  both looked to have very difficult learning curve which means i need to decide what i want to learn before being able to know exactly what the different between them
<ali4ever4> keldwud: anyway i choosed to go with vi, vim thing
<uvala> theadmin, I see now that openjdk-7-jre is not installed yet. since the web-ftp of my backend needs this, could that be the reason firefox looks for missing plugins never to find them
<Prock81> lol im learning Russian , Spoken only
<uvala> ?
<SIFTU> juniour: so your script runs from the shell?
<theadmin> uvala: I guess, for the web plugin you need "icedtea-7-plugin" (of Java 7) or icedtea-6-plugin of Java 6
<ali4ever4> Prock81: russian is easier than vim ,  i am already concern on how much time it will take me to get used deal with its commands and shortcuts
<juniour> SIFTUyep i tried it works perfect as shell ./backupsite.sh
<juniour> SIFTU yep i tried it works perfect as shell ./backupsite.sh
<theadmin> ali4ever4: If you want a simple command-line editor, mcedit and nano are at your disposal (mcedit is part of the Midnight Commander, package "mc")
<SIFTU> juniour: so your cron says it's going to execute at 1:35am everyday, if you script produces output you will want to redirect it too.. how do you know it' failing?
<ali4ever4> theadmin: well let me try with vim for couple of weeks if i could get my grip on it i will get back with the simple editors
<juniour> SIFTU i also tried with every minute
<juniour> but noluck
<juniour> SIFTU can you jst check in you pc to start some task from crontab it working or not
<SIFTU> juniour: the cron is running as your user.. what is the output of ls -la /home/juniour/backupsite.sh
<Prock81> ali4ever4 i can understand what johnjohn101 is saying thow, but you would have to have a reason to "want" to use it, and not an easer alternative, and use it for a real purpose and not just practice
<SIFTU> juniour: I have many working cronjobs
<juniour> k
<juniour> wait
<amir_1> any body is iranian here ?
<SIFTU> juniour: sorry I mean "is the cron running as your user.. or root?"
<Prock81> airhead
<amir_1> ubuntu is better or debian ?
<juniour> SIFTU i added in user and root both but no luck
<uvala> theadmin, thank you very much! I'll try again after installing them
<gerhard> hi, I got issues to resolve with powerdns after my upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<juniour> SIFTU -rwxrw-r-- 1 juniour juniour 134 May 14 01:29 /home/juniour/backupsite.sh
<seronis> amir_1,  better is a matter of preference.  you want proven stability or newer features.
<ali4ever4> Prock81: i agree with that
<kblin> amir_1: I tend to prefer ubuntu on desktops and debian on servers
<gerhard> the dns server is not reachable and I got no content in the pdns logs
<kblin> 10.04 LTS kernels broke ABIs on me twice :)
<juniour> SIFTU ??
<juniour> kblin 10.04 reached EOL
<Prock81> when i see vim ... i pull out the gun and load only one bullet... and think which would be easer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<amir_1> ok guys, thank you
<theadmin> juniour: Not on servers
<juniour> theadmin ohh i was thinking about desktop sorry :)
<juniour> i am going to put bullet in my head beacuse of crontab
<kblin> juniour: yeah, on the desktop
<jtld> running 10.04 LTS server 64 Bit, have TrippLite Smart1000LCD, website only provides suse and fedora software -- best I found on google was for a different UPS and 8.04. Pointers?
<Prock81>  ali4ever4 ,  theadmin ,  johnjohn101 , when i see vim ... i pull out the gun and load only One Bullet... and think which would be easier
<juniour> i can't find the mistake on crontab why my job not running???
<theadmin> Prock81: Enough complaining about vim, don't like it, use something else. This channel is for support purposes only.
<Prock81> well what about my question from earlyerr
<juniour> its horrible :)
<riddrib> How can helping
<theadmin> juniour:  -rwxrw-r-- -- if you placed the job in systemwide crontab, i.e. /etc/crontab, it's executed as root, i.e. "other".
<theadmin> juniour: Your file is not executable for other.
<kblin> also, that's a really weird set of permissions :)
<jtld> juniour: crontab is root and non-root specfic -- check permissions and list crontab -l with/without sudo
<jtld> oops theadmin got it
<riddrib> I study System information on University of Turabo in Puerto Rico
<jtld> theadmin: advice on tripplite ups config -- just need to shutdown when battery hits certain level
<juniour> theadmin iadded a job but its not working
<SIFTU> juniour: you could add "/bin/bash" in front of your command
<wilee-nilee> !ot > riddrib
<ubottu> riddrib, please see my private message
<uvala> theadmin, the page opened now! thank you very much!
<Prock81> theadmin where the volume control is, i was playing a youtube video and it had it under the vol control on the menu bar, and now that doesnt happen any more and i miss it
<juniour> SIFTU add in script already
<SIFTU> juniour: in the cronjob
<theadmin> Prock81: I don't know what would cause that... I never had anything like that.
<seronis> theadmin, i dont really USE cron but have seen advice given in the past that permissions for cron job scripts should usually be set at 755.  is that the issue here ?
<Prock81> do u have it there to begin with?
<jtld> running 10.04 LTS server 64 Bit, have TrippLite Smart1000LCD, website only provides suse and fedora software -- best I found on google was for a different UPS and 8.04. Pointers?
<theadmin> Prock81: So I wouldn't know why it's missing :P
<theadmin> Anyway, I'z off
<SIFTU> juniour: 35 1 * * * /bin/bash /home/juniour/backupsite.sh
<quantumfoam1> does anyone here know how an md mirror can tell which of the two side contains corrupt data
<SIFTU> juniour: but change your times to test
<kblin> jtld: I take that also contains a kernel module?
<jtld> siftu: mdadm -D /dev/devicename
<juniour> wait trying
<kblin> jtld: if it's only user space code, you could just try installing the rpm using alien
<xABYSSxWALKERx> does anyone have good instructions on sharing files to a windows xp pc? i havent been able to find any good ones that will work on 13.04
<kblin> I do that for some bioinformatics software I need to run at work
<darthanubis> xABYSSxWALKERx, RT-CLICK THE FOLDER AND CLICK  share
<jtld> I have had luck with alien and was going to do it, but figured I would check here just before that. Also, fedora or suse for transformation?
<darthanubis> sorry for the caps
<kblin> xABYSSxWALKERx: Ubuntu used to have Samba set up to support usershares
<juniour> SIFU out of luck
<kblin> xABYSSxWALKERx: it probably still does
<xABYSSxWALKERx> it said access denied on the other pc ]:
<lousygarua> Helping a friend with a REALLY old laptop with an Intel GMA video card. When the login screen appears he gets awful tearing and the system is unusable. I tried googling but came up empty handed.
<jtld> kblin: thanks -- will give this a go.
<MonkeyDust> lousygarua  how old is that laptop?
<lousygarua> MonkeyDust, 10 years. It had XP on it. It's a COMPAQ Presario C700
<lousygarua> MonkeyDust, he's trying Lubuntu
<darthanubis> xABYSSxWALKERx, don't pm ppl unless they invite you
<hedgehog351> Hello, I'm trying to install the latest version 1.1.1 of Clementine using a PPA in order to get podcast support.  I've added the PPA, updated my repos and installed, but the version that shows up is 1.0.1, the one in the normal Ubuntu repo.  Does anyone have a clue what might be going on?
<xABYSSxWALKERx> srry
<darthanubis> its ok
<darthanubis> ask your questions here so others can chime in
<posdifu> :q
<xABYSSxWALKERx> just dont know what to do =\
<darthanubis> xABYSSxWALKERx, keep searching, reading , and asking questions. You question is well documented all over the web.
<darthanubis> it's been asked a million times, literally
<darthanubis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<darthanubis> xABYSSxWALKERx, you will be fine. But IRC is really not the best way to get help. It's good for a one line answer, but not more than that.
<darthanubis> !ubuntuforums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<neekz0r> meh, i think it's good for complex problems
<neekz0r> that haven't been found in googleing
<riddrib> yes
<darthanubis> Google has all of these answers
<darthanubis> these are not new questions or events
<darthanubis> as Ubuntu has been out for quite some time now
<darthanubis> Askubuntu is a great start as well
<jtld> Guys - I recommend a change.org petition to companies that refuse to compile ubuntu software, it is a bit of a joke that companies are still providing only RPM's. It is not a bid deal to also make a package that works on Ubuntu. Any here against garnering support for such in the IRC?
<OerHeks> jtld, maybe there is an equivalent for those rpm packages
<lousygarua> how do  I debug an Intel GMA graphics tearing problem?
<jtld> overheks: I posted 10 mins ago looking for one. It is for a tripplite ups, or communigate for example or countless others I have run into.
<aitsupn_> why the default font-size is damn small in ubuntu? how can I make it larger?
<qrx> hi there
<jtld> overheks: if you know of one any help much appreciated.
<jtld> running 10.04 LTS server 64 Bit, have TrippLite Smart1000LCD, website only provides suse and fedora software -- best I found on google was for a different UPS and 8.04. Pointers?
<qrx> who's playing openarena i need to know something about the config files
<mouthwash> ! libreoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<wilee-nilee> aitsupn_, You using the unity-desktop?
<aitsupn_> wilee-nilee: yeah, that is what I got by default I guess
<Malgorath> Anyone have any issues with ubuntu and amd/ati 78xx series video cards? wondering if this windows box I have will make a good linux system
<OerHeks> jtld i found this > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man8/tripplite_usb.8.html
<jtld> overhex: will run alien on this one and see what happens - http://www.tripplite.com/shared/software/Application/pasda-app-12.04.0053-1.i386-fedora.rpm will post back
<aitsupn_> Malgorath: I had all sort of problems with amd/ati 5450
<wilee-nilee> aitsupn_ The unity-tweak-tool has some nice tweaking, not sure if it ia a ppa are included in your installs repos.
<Malgorath> aitsupn_: how long ago was that?
<OerHeks> !find tripplite
<ubottu> File tripplite found in nut-server
<aitsupn_> Malgorath: It was yesterday indeed :) I had to buy myself a gtx660 before moving on
<Malgorath> 5450 is quiet dated though isn't it?
<aitsupn_> Malgorath: I don't think so, it's still a popular card for low-end
<SIFTU> jtld: http://www.networkupstools.org/stable-hcl.html suggests it's supported
<Malgorath> aitsupn_: thanks :=/
<aitsupn_> Malgorath: You should try to install the latest ati drivers though, it might be related to my card
<jtld> siftu: I do appreciate it -- the thread I had found suggested it was not, much appreciated!
<aitsupn_> Malgorath: I actually achieved to install the drivers for my graphic card, but those ati drivers performing really poor on linux. It was like 2x better on my windows box
<jen> nick fluffyone
<fluffyone> could anyone tell me why webcam studio does not work with 12.04?
<aitsupn_> wilee-nilee: thanks, I will have a look at the tweak tools
<Malgorath> aitsupn_: thats what I hear about ATI/AMD still
<jdale> hello?
<jdale> anyone?
<WeThePeople> what is the best method to compile code, using binary or source code??
<k1l> !ask | jdale
<ubottu> jdale: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jdale> he NVIDIA X driver on jay-home:0.0 is not new
<jdale> <jdale> enough to support the nvidia-settings Display Configuration pag
<jdale> The*
<jdale> What do I do?
<FloodBot1> jdale: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> wethepeople: you dont compile binary, binaries ARE compiled source
<jdale> ok
<jdale> srry im new
<jdale> what do I do?
<fluffyone> could someone help me fix my webcamstudio problem? Im an artist and its kind of a big deal
<ActionParsnip> !compile | wethepeople
<ubottu> wethepeople: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: what is the issue?
<cheaaoi> Buenos noches.
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, when i go to launch webcamstudio nothing happens, I am running 12.04
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, so installing a program i would use binary, and compiling then installing i would use source code?
<jdale> what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: try running it from terminal, the output may help
<jdale> ActionParsnip,  ?
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/idC97VW5
<jdale> HEY
<ActionParsnip> wethepeople: yes, packages installed using software centre or apt-get will be binaries, there are source packages but the norm is precompiled
<jdale> what do I do :P ?
<ActionParsnip> jdale: about what, ive never seen you explain the actual issue
<jdale> well
<jdale> I changed my Nvidia driver from the open source to propreitary
<jdale> and
<ActionParsnip> jdale: try a little patience too, you arent some sort of priority
<jdale> he NVIDIA X driver on jay-home:0.0 is not new
<jdale> <jdale> enough to support the nvidia-settings Display Configuration pag
<jdale> the message comes up
<jdale> so I wanted to change the resolution im on the reccomended one
<ActionParsnip> jdale: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<jdale> everything is too big
<luminous> hello! I am following http://code.google.com/p/bigbluebutton/wiki/InstallationUbuntu and after adding their .asc key to apt, my apt-get update breaks with: "W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.bigbluebutton.org bigbluebutton-lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 705F9EED328BD16D" - what ought to be done?
<jdale> ActionParsnip,
<jdale> raring
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: then you need to install java there, seem it expects java in a certain place
<jdale> what  does raring mean?
<ActionParsnip> jdale: how did you install the driver?
<jdale> sofware and updater
<ActionParsnip> jdale: raring is the codename of Ubuntu 13.04
<jdale> im on lubuntu
<aitsupn_> Which irc client would you suggest? I'm currently using xChat, any better alternatives?
<jdale> thats what it says
<ActionParsnip> aitsupn_: that is entirely subjective, one client is not better than another
<ActionParsnip> jdale: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<aitsupn_> ActionParsnip: I don't like the typography on xChat and I cannot change much, I'm looking for something which is easier to read
<ActionParsnip> aitsupun_: try other clients, see which you like
<jtld> chatzilla
<jdale>  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jdale> ....
<ActionParsnip> aitsupun_: i use pidgin and irssi
<jdale> comamnd not found
<jdale> command
<jdale>  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jdale> Command not found
<jdale> hm
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, still nothing
<ActionParsnip> jdale: then run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: have you installed oracle java?
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, no?
<jdale> ok
<jdale> running
<ActionParsnip> jdale: which nvidia gpu do you use?
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: its needed.
<jdale> NVIDIA fx 5200
<jdale> its a old desktop
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, how do I get it
<jdale> 2,1 ghz single core
<jdale> upgradable to 2gb ram
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: there is the webupd8 java ppa
<fluffyone> whats the command to install it?
<ActionParsnip> jdale: please press ENTER less. You can write very long lines and it makes the channel usable
<elkingrey> I'm currently running Fedora, and I've installed non-free software with rpm fusion, and have things like Skype installed and stuff. I'm thinking about switching to Ubuntu and not installing ANY proprietary software. I'm very curious how I can PREVENT myself from accidentally installing any "closed-source" software. Oftentimes I'm installing all sorts of packages and .deb's and such. How do I know if something is FOSS or closed source?
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: use the web you will find it
<ActionParsnip> elkingrey: the default install is all opensource by default
<ActionParsnip> jdale: i think the nvidia-current package supports the fx5200
<elkingrey> ActionParsnip: Yes, but as I use Ubuntu and install new software, how do I prevent accidentally installing closed source software?
<ActionParsnip> jdale: otherwise it may need to be ran with the nouveau driver
<jdale> ok
<jdale> its installing now ActionParsnip
<elkingrey> Like, what if I want to install Skype, if I didn't know that that was closed source software I would install it accidentally. How can I prevent that?
<jdale> ok installed now ActionParsnip
<jdale> ow what?
<jdale> Now what?
<ActionParsnip> elkingrey: using opensource codecs and so forth will make media players not offer to haul in codecs like mp3 decoders etc
<fluffyone> I have no idea wht Im doing ;u;
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: go to a web search engine and search for: java webupd8 ppa
<jdale> ok ActionParsnip  its done installing so now what?
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: which is the data which I gave you. Couldnt you form your ownbsearch terms from that...?
<jdale> <ActionParsnip> jdale: then run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> jdale: you dont need to keep asking. have some patience (2nd time)
<jdale> sorry sorry
<ActionParsnip> jdale: rebot the pc, it should load the driver
<OerHeks> i was just reading back, there is a 173-updates, ActionParsnip > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+package/nvidia-173-updates
<OerHeks> compatible with current xorg 1.13
<ActionParsnip> jdale: if the screen doesn't load you may need: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> oerheks: cheers :-)
<fluffyone> I think I got it
<jay_> thanks AcidRain
<jay_> ActionParsnip,
<jay_> wroks fine
<jay_> :D
<FloodBot1> jay_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jay_> Why was it so big before??
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: why could uyou not work out a search term from the flow of what we discussed
<ActionParsnip> jay_: wrong driver
<jay_> ah
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, I blame google lol
<jdale> but it was in propreitary no ActionParsnip  ?
<jdale> so wouldnt ie er cahnge?
<sifu_> hello folks...how do i use gnome instead of unity in 13.04
<SpArTaKo>     killall nautilus
<sifu_> unity is crashing on me hard
<ActionParsnip> jdale: the default is nouveau, you need to manually install the proprietary
<jdale> ah
<jdale> so the comamnd works like that?
<ActionParsnip> sifu_: unity doesnt replace gnone
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, no um, I went to a page that had too much advanced linux-talk on it. I needed the commands to install this java
<compdoc> sifu_, you could install gnome-session-fallback
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<sifu_> erm sorry i am bit unfamiliar with it...i do know how to install cinamon wrapper but not sure about anything else...
<gerhard> Hi, kmail2 doesn't show all of my emails of the kmail1 maildir folder tree.
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: three terminal commands
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, ah I got it installed now, but I think I have to log out and back on to see if webcamstudio works yet
<ActionParsnip> sifu_: there is a ppa for cinammon but its not supported here
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: why log out?
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, because it isn't working yet
<fluffyone> and it still has the no such file or directory error
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: you may need to symlink java to where the studio expects it, or edit the config of the app to look for java elsewhere
<sifu_> ActionParsnip, yeh i got that working
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, I have no idea what that means
<fluffyone> wait
<fluffyone> I foudn my error but Im not sure how these people fix it
<ActionParsnip> sifu_: i suggest you ask in the mint channel for cinamon support
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/Upn7C2N1
<ActionParsnip> sifu_: alternatively you can install xfce4 and use XFCE which is GTK based and fully supported here
<jdale> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<jdale> ActionParsnip,  hm what does this mean? it says this when I open Nvidia-config panel
<sayd> to run a service like bitlbee for example on ubuntu coudl i use upstart or do i need to install xinetd
<jdale> hm so ActionParsnip  any reasons on what to do?
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: what is the output of: echo $JAVA_DIR
<ActionParsnip> jdale: is the screen res ok?
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, hmm nothing
<jdale> a bit
<jdale> but I want it a bit smaller
<jdale> so what shall I do?
<juniour> ahhhhhhh i finally get rid of crontab, i am happy now, thanks for your help guys
<Chris_W_> can anyone help me make a script executable?
<[deXter]> Chris_W_, chmod a+rx yourscript
<Vinnie_win> If I am installing Ubuntu 13.04 into a VirtualBox running on a 64 bit machine should I use the 64 bit os or the 32 bit one?
<Chris_W_> [deXter]:  for INF in *.mkv
<Chris_W_> do
<Chris_W_>   sudo ffmpeg -i "$INF" -c:v copy -c:a libfaac -ac 2 -ab 328k "${INF%.*}.mp4"
<Chris_W_> done
<Chris_W_> [deXter]:  how to i make that into a file TO make it executable?
<fluffyone> still won't work x-x
<jdale> is conluy hard to install
<jdale> Conky
<esteban> Hey
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: if you run: export JAVA_DIR=/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin
<Guest71098> I need Hel whit Ubuntu Studio
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, it doesn't do anything at all, it lets me type it and I hit enter, but then it does nothing
<jdale> Hey can anyone here help me install conky and setup system monitor?
<ActionParsnip> fluufyone: may help it run, you need to set that variable correctly and it will run as it is not using the using the standard java
<darthanubis> !conky
<ActionParsnip> jdale: use software centre install conky
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, so what do I do now?
<Guest71098> I am a new user to UbuntuStudio, and the wireless isn't run
<darthanubis> jdale, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: run the app you wanted
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, sorry not one who uses the terminal and codes
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, it still does nothing but give me the error again
 * darthanubis codes?
<datakid> morning. I'm having trouble apt-get updating
<datakid> I can ping the relevant servers
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/mswp64a3 this is my same error, but should I log in and log out?
<datakid> wget to google is failing though
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: once you find the correct variable, you can add it to your config and the OS will run as you expect
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, what does that mean?
<datakid> the weird thing is, nothing has changed from last week when I updated successfully
<datakid> I've tried changing the servers in my sources.list
<darthanubis> apt does not just stop working
<66MAAEMMT> having an issue with 13.04 server(32 and 64) freeze immediately after it sets up a network connection
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: what does what mean?
<datakid> dig and nslookup are resolving names
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, variable? Config? what?
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: JAVA_DIR is a variable
<glassresistor> 13.04 crashes when installing the server cd on two different xeon blade servers 1gig ram and 32bit and 4gigs of ram with 64 bit
<glassresistor> both with large raid 5 arrays
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: post 14 on that page you keep linking here has what you need. Did you read the page?
<glassresistor> its crashing after network setup around the time i suspect it hits the harddrives
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, yeah but Im not sure what it all means?
<ActionParsnip> datakid: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> fluffyone: one way to learn...
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, and I downloaded this patch thing, not sure what this is either
<ActionParsnip> flufuone: you just need to set the java_dir variable correctly
<jdale> http://imgur.com/wGuCpN5
<jdale> im trying to make my desktop like that
<jdale> so im not sure what to do
<jwg2s> Should preparing to replace mysql-server when upgrading packages ever hang for more than 5 minutes?
<jdale> This was my old desktop
<fluffyone> ActionParsnip, I don't know linux code
<jwg2s> I think I'm in a weird state and not sure about whether to kill this and reboot and try again or what
<guts> There seems to be little documentation on how to do this by hand, but looking for detailed instructions for setting up fake RAID 0 with 13.04
<yesman> folks for some reason mobo wont boot linux or windows from usb dvd, it gets stuck. however win install works fine from hdd, is it something in bios settings?
<ActionParsnip> flufyone: i gave you a sample command earlier, just read the thread and try the variables stated
<yesman> live cd also seems to work however install does now
<yesman> not
<glassresistor> is there an easy way to debug whens freezing an install?  typically i just retry until it works but i'd rather figure out why this is crashing
<yesman> glassresistor: same here install freezes
<yesman> I think in my case its something to do with bios
<glassresistor> yesman: between network setup and harddrive formatting or where?
<Draxelis> ladies and gentlemen!!!! I have a sin to confess!!!!!!!!!!  I tried out windows 8
<yesman> glassresistor:  mine stucks at the start, I tried win cd same goes a bit then stuck
<fluffyone> actionparsnip, http://pastebin.com/7iccn1xb how would I write this? sudo patch webcamstudio home/diff_webcamstudio_uname.patch?
<yesman> :)
<fluffyone> Draxelis, eeew
<glassresistor> my only real indicator is its happening on 2 different machines with two different disks (32/64) and its locking after network setup ends and its about to go to the next step
<yesman> glassresistor: what do u use to boot? usb dvd?
<glassresistor> yesman: cd these servers are pre usb boot
<Draxelis> fluffyone,  ye i know... that was a weak moment... but good thing is that I managed repair grub and I'm back now on my beloved ubuntu!!!!!
<Draxelis> :D
<yesman> glassresistor: so any idea how to fix it? how i can flash bios?
<Draxelis> 13.04 has some issues but still it's faaaaaaaaaaaaaar better than anything out there;)
<yesman> 13.04 are u sure?
<fluffyone> Draxelis, Im starting to think I need to switch to windows again now though e-e, shouldn't have updated
<yesman> I think 12.04 is fine
<glassresistor> yesman: im not sure if your issue is related to that
<glassresistor> please drop specs
<glassresistor> and does 12.04 install?
<lacy> question is it hard to install nvidia linux display drivers ?
<yesman> glassresistor:  its some gyga mobo and no
<glassresistor> yesman: desktop?
<Draxelis> windows 7 is not too bad, but win8 is total disaster :D
<lacy> laptop
<yesman> yes
<glassresistor> pm me with other info
<Draxelis> I'm not productive on windows
<Draxelis> <3 linux/ubuntu
<Draxelis> :D
<imbezol> howdy.. just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. Seems most apps are stuck in fullscreen now.. firefox, amarok, nautilus.. etc. anyone know how to fix this?
<Draxelis> amma free man again!
<lacy> lol Draxelis
<Draxelis> :D
<Draxelis> i'm truly happy :)
<Draxelis> when you lose something..you realise how bad you need it :D
<lacy>  question is it hard to install nvidia linux display drivers ?
<fluffyone> anyone else think they can help me? I can't get webcamstudio working and I just installed oracle java and all that jazz, it still doesn't work and I don't know what Im doing
<meetri> is there a way to globally configure  double click word selection.
<yesman> ok maybe i have to change stuff on cmos?
<yesman> to fix that boot issue?
<yesman> load fail safe defaults for example
<evilytwisted> can someone tell me whats going on with this http://oi43.tinypic.com/s5yb8n.jpg and how do i fix this?
<SIFTU> fluffyone: you did update-alternatives?
<lacy>  how do you run open gl ? in xterm
<fluffyone> SIFTU, what?
<SIFTU> fluffyone: did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<uvala> hello, I'd like to install raring, I see that it says 64 bit (for newer machines)..I have an 64 bit machine but not new. shouldnt I install it?
<SIFTU> uvala: install 64bit if your CPU is 64 bit
<darthanubis> 64bit is 64bit. Whats to ponder?
<k-stz> lacy: never had a problem myself
<uvala> SIFTU, thank you. it is an 64 bit machine. to be sure, could you please help me know the command to show CPU info?
<SIFTU> uvala: you can do "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<OerHeks> evilytwisted, what game is that?
<evilytwisted> OerHeks:  WoW
<evilytwisted> the graphics though isnt suposed to be liek that
<jdale> mkdir -p ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/
<jdale> touch ~/.config/lxsessions/Lubuntu/autostart
<jdale> leafpad autostart
<jdale> this commmand isnt working in Lubuntu
<jdale> mkdir -p ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/
<jdale> touch ~/.config/lxsessions/Lubuntu/autostart
<jdale> leafpad autostart
<jdale> ...
<FloodBot1> jdale: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdale> what do I do?
<darthanubis> which cmd, you pasted 3?
<jdale> Itsn ot working
<k1l> !patience | jdale
<ubottu> jdale: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<uvala> SIFTU, the only places I see the number 64 is here: clflush size	: 64   cache_alignment: 64   do they mean 64bit?
<fluffyone> SIFTU, I have no idea why webcamstudio won't work,  do not understand what to do
<darthanubis> jdale, do not pm ppl who don't invite you and whom you have not asked
<k1l> jdale: getting annoying will not motivate someone to help you :/
<jdale> sorry darthanubis
<darthanubis> np
<jdale> anyways
<jdale> I set conky up and installed it etc
<uvala> there are also some other 64s shown here and there in the command output
<SIFTU> fluffyone: last I saw it couldnt find java
<homelesskid> hmm
<yesman> is there some hardware channel
<yesman> on freenode
<k1l> yesman: ##hardware
<yesman> ty
<jdale> hm
<jdale> anyways
<jdale> It cant seem run the the Lubuntu script
<jdale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<jdale> on here ^
<jdale> I want to make conky autostart
<FloodBot1> jdale: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fluffyone> http://pastebin.com/qR1DPv0A still having the SAME problem just don't understand what to do
<jdale> Im on that section so im not sure what to do
<yesman> hardware channel wants auth nick
<yesman> like what? :D
<Dr_willis> jdale,  i just make a  bash script and put it in the .config/autorun/
<glassresistor> yesman: get auth nick
<yesman> I love tor endless auth is mad!
<k1l> yesman: ask in #freenode for that, that is not ubuntu specific
<yesman> ok ok
<SIFTU> fluffyone: and did you run the update-alternatives?
<k1l> !enter | jdale
<ubottu> jdale: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<k1l> jdale: stop flooding the channel.
<fluffyone> SIFTU, how do you do that
<SIFTU> fluffyone: in that link I provided
<fluffyone> SIFTU, I still don't follow what you mean
<AsSlowAsHell> For untrusted machines on my network, I want all internet traffice to be blocked but have the ability to whitelist by IP and by DNS name -- what tools would I use to acomplish this?
<AsSlowAsHell> This is on a gateway machine running Ubuntu 12 LTS
<jdale> Anyways, I've been trying to fix this issue. Would someone help me make conky be able to auto start?
<SIFTU> fluffyone: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jdale> http://imgur.com/wGuCpN5. I'm trying to make it like my old desktop in this photo
<darthanubis> AsSlowAsHell, a router
<yesman>  /msg nickserv register 123456 ruwbzbyl@sharklasers.com
<yesman> :D
<yesman> hmm
<scar_eyeball> AsSlowAsHell: opendns
<Dr_willis> jdale,  so? that should be rather easy to do.
<fluffyone> SIFTU, what number do i pick or shall I pastebin it?
<SIFTU> fluffyone: the java you just installed
<jdale> How do I do that Dr_willis ?
<jdale> I got it installed but how do I get it to autostart?
<fluffyone> yeah I don't know what one I just got Im uber confused right now
<SIFTU> fluffyone: something about java 7
<jdale> Add this line to the autostart file: <<<< . I'm not sure what that means
<darthanubis> jdale, you are wasting time asking instead of trying. Conky is real simple, and you have the document with detailed instructions.
<cronos> hello world
<darthanubis> yo
<Dr_willis> jdale,  the conky faq mentions making a script in your /home/YOURUSERNAME/.config/autostart directory
<scar_eyeball> AsSlowAsHell: norton offers free dns web filtering. But opendns is free and you have many options
<AsSlowAsHell> scar_eyeball, OpenDNS is not something you run on your local network, correct?  It is a remote service
<fluffyone> so I should get java-7-openjdk/jre/bin/java? or java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java
<Dr_willis> jdale,  it will have like 3 lines in it... #!/bin/bash      sleep 30      conky &
<darthanubis> AsSlowAsHell, don't ever use Norton for anything
<scar_eyeball> As
<jdale> h: cannot touch ‘/home/jay/.config/lxsessions/Lubuntu/autostart’: No such file or directory
<jdale> . I get this mesage darthanubis
<AsSlowAsHell> darthanubis, yeah I steer far clear of Norton and Symmantec
<darthanubis> good
<SIFTU> jdale: I always used the openbox autostart file
<jdale> hm
<fluffyone> SIFTU, so I should get java-7-openjdk/jre/bin/java? or java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java
<jdale> SIFTU,  care if I message you?
<SIFTU> fluffyone: try the open one
<cronos> i need tool hacking for ubuntu help me please (sorry i have a bad english ^^)
<jdale> You can help me walk through it?
<SIFTU> jdale: permission granted, thanks for asking
<Dr_willis> jdale,  i just use  ~/.config/autostart/startconky.sh
<scar_eyeball> AsSlowAsHell: you can set it up per machine or the router to filter anything connected even wifi
<fluffyone> SIFTU, http://pastebin.com/YkyJbS4H this is what I get
<scar_eyeball> AsSlowAsHell: most routers will allow you to set DNS and all operating systems allow you set DNS.
<fluffyone> I swear Im gonna give up here in a second
<AsSlowAsHell> scar_eyeball, yes but from what I understand the setup involves pointing your router or the machine's DNS server to their DNS server correct?
<AsSlowAsHell> scar_eyeball, I want some kind of dnsmasq type thing that runs locally on my network and I can do the blocking from there
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. looks like lubuntu dont take  autostart any more.. I thought it used to.. odd.
<SIFTU> fluffyone: ok good, does it work now??
<darthanubis> fluffyone, take a break. Frustration will not help you or us.
<scar_eyeball> AsSlowAsHell: yes you have to point to their DNS. So it requires no software. Independant of operating system
<scar_eyeball> AsSlowAsHell: norton offers it to for free but only has three settings. Not very configuable.
<jen> nope doesn't work
<WeThePeople> i just installed ubuntu-server 13.04 x64 in virtualbox, how do i access it through ssh?
<darthanubis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<darthanubis> WeThePeople, #ubuntu-server
<darthanubis> WeThePeople, you need to also figure out how to make your VBox instead share your Lan
<scar_eyeball> AsSlowAsHell: well i just use it as parental control. Works greAt
<WeThePeople> thanks darthanubis
<WeThePeople> thats called a bridge
<darthanubis> no doubt
<darthanubis> glad you know that
<darthanubis> ;)
<darthanubis> now your done
<WeThePeople> lol
<[deXter]> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<AsSlowAsHell> scar_eyeball, yeah that won't block access from things connecting by IP and it's reliant on an external resource.  I'd prefer something that runs on my router that sits between my ISP's DNS and my local area network DNS requests -- something like dnsmasq hmmm
<darthanubis> AsSlowAsHell, zentyal
<[deXter]> Can someone please clarify the current LTS situation? When they say 12.04 is the exception.. does it mean *every* LTS release from here on is supported for 5 years? Or is 12.04 the only exception, like ever?
<AsSlowAsHell> darthanubis, oo that looks interseting
<darthanubis> ;)
<darthanubis> you can install in right from the repos
<darthanubis> !zentyal
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<AsSlowAsHell> darthanubis, awesome! thanks will play with that
<darthanubis> cheers!
<k1l> [deXter]: from 12.04 (including 12.04) on they get 5years support for desktop and server
<[deXter]> k1l, Ah, thanks. Someone should re-word !lts in ubottu then, it's misleading. :)
<scar_eyeball> AsSlowAsHell: sounds like you want a firewall. I heard of smoothwall. But think that may require you run a machine as a server.
<fluffone> is this a correct command lol sudo patch `which webcamstudio` home/diff_webcamstudio_uname.patch or does home need a $ in front of it?
<lasers> [deXter]: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#History_and_development_process :)
<scar_eyeball> AsSlowAsHell: think smoothea
<SJr> I have mounted a filesystem with sshfs, but there is a specific directory I cannot ls now for some reason. I can still see files in the directory and change them but ls just says permission denied. I have no idea what is causing it.
<Dr_willis> fluffone,  normally you patch the SOURCE code, then recompile. not the binary
<Dr_willis> fluffone,  so i would say thats wrong.
<fluffone> Dr_willis, yeh I don't know what im doing :)
<Dr_willis> fluffone,  last i looked at webcam studio - it hadent been in development for a long time..  whats the last time it was updated?
<scar_eyeball> AsSlowAsHell: think smoothwall has operating system you run on your server
<fluffone> Dr_willis, no idea, i just update to 12.04 from 11.10 or something and now it won't run
<Dr_willis> fluffone,  webcamstudio uses java.. so it may not like your java vesion
<jdale> who was I talking to?
<[deXter]> lasers, Thanks, but still, someone has to update ubottu :)
<connor__> Greetings, I have decided to try a btrfs install, and beforehand created images of my old root and home partitions. What is the best way to restore my old system and files onto my new btrfs install?
<Dr_willis> jdale,  heres a working ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart  file
<Dr_Willis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662780/
<connor__> Should I just do a straight copy using a live disk and preserve permissions? Do I only need to preserve the new fstab and crypttab?
<EGamerHDK> To share a file system from one Liunx host to another, what file has to be configured on the host that is sharing the file system?
<Dr_willis> EGamerHDK,  share using what method? samba? nfs?
<EGamerHDK> I believe NFS?
<Dr_Willis_> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dr_Willis_> nfs use /etc/exports i think
<darthanubis> EGamerHDK, I just did it and use autofs to mount the shares
<darthanubis> !autofs
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<EGamerHDK> Interesting. Do you guys mind if I pick your brains over a few questions. Some are from my homework, but this class is moving really fast, so I'm having a hard time.
<darthanubis> EGamerHDK, fine line there btw homework and help, but shoot
<Dr_Willis_> EGamerHDK:  might be better to use #ubuntu-offtopic if its Not ubuntu related
<EGamerHDK> My high school CS professor asks us tricky questions... like "A DNS server can also be a DNS client." Which, I believe is false, but if you try hardenough it may be possible
<uvala> where do I see whether my CPU is 64 bit?
<EGamerHDK> Okay Dr_Willis_
<darthanubis> yeah, what Doc said. You should not have mentioned homework pal
<EGamerHDK> Honesty is the best policy
<EGamerHDK> =p
<lasers> uvala: lscpu, maybe.
<darthanubis> uvala, on the box your pc came in
<scar_eyeball> connor__: brtfs hope it goes good. Was about to try it once but setup was more than ext3
<OerHeks> lscpu
<uvala> yo! lasers, thank you very much!
<Dr_Willis_> my desktop pc - Is working as a dns server. (to the rest of the lan) and as a dns client.. ( getting dns info from the google dns servers)
<OerHeks> you might need sudo to run lscpu properly
<lasers> uvala: word!
<Vinnie_win> What is this Amazon garbage on my Ubuntu taskbar after a fresh install of desktop?
<Dr_Willis_> !noads | Vinnie_win
<uvala> darthanubis, thanks, that is not available :)
<Dr_Willis_> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<darthanubis> uvala, no need for sudo for lscpu
<darthanubis> uvala, try lsusb, and lspci
<uvala> no, lscpu worked
<uvala> it showed
<darthanubis> ls =list
<uvala> I mean, the box of the pc is not thre
<uvala> there*
<uvala> all fine, I got the info
<zastaph> getting the "System program problem detected" dialog (apport), how do I view the actual problem detected?
<EGamerHDK> user “root” run the ping command and got the following:[root@linux]# ping xyzconnect: Network is unreachableWhat is the most likely reason for the above error message?
<scar_eyeball> Dr_Willis_: google dns is supposed to speed up thinv
<scar_eyeball> Dr_Willis_: google dns is supposed to speed up things
<darthanubis> EGamerHDK, many reasons
<fluffone> okay how do I install java sun and replace the java I have now?
<EGamerHDK> darthanubis: A. The system cannot resolve the host name "xyz" B. There are no routes to the host "xyz" C. DNS is n ot configured correctly on the local Linux system D. NFS is not configured correctly for host "xyz"
<Dr_Willis_> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Vinnie_win> How do I remove a package?
<glassresistor> Vinnie_win: apt-get remove ...
<Vinnie_win> oh...so, the command line then. There's no GUI?
<Dr_Willis_> !manual | Vinnie_win
<ubottu> Vinnie_win: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<glassresistor> Vinnie_win: probably in the software center, just dont use it
<Dr_Willis_> theres a rather large icon on the left hand side that says 'software center'
<Vinnie_win> A manual! That will help thanks
<fluffone> alrighty does anyone know of any alternatives to use INSTEAD OF webcamstudio for livestreaming on ubuntu 12.04??????
<darthanubis> Vinnie_win, you said the cmd line because how could you miss the GUI?
<darthanubis> he not you
<Vinnie_win> darthanubis: I tried a search and entered "package" but nothing matched
<darthanubis> Vinnie_win, and yes, documentation is written so redundant questions are easily referred to for answers
<darthanubis> Vinnie_win, you need to be way more specific. You searched what were? What package did you install? Installed it from where?
<darthanubis> etc
<LFS> hey, I'm runing ubuntu 11.10 and I'm wondering if the vlc versions showing on this page will work if install it http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html please advise
<darthanubis> LFS, it should say right there on the page
<glassresistor> LFS: install from pkg manager
<LFS> otherwise I'll have to downloand and compile the source
<LFS> do you mean apt-get install?
<glassresistor> darthanubis: not a he
<darthanubis> LFS, you will never have to install vlc from source, ever.
<LFS> is not doing any good
<glassresistor> LFS: yes
<darthanubis> glassresistor, COOL
<Dr_Willis_> older versions of vlc should be in the repos for 11.10
<Dr_Willis_> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<LFS> I've been strugling compiling ffmpeg and libav all day without results
<lasers> I see that link points to apt://vlc
<darthanubis> LFS, why?
<Dr_Willis_> older ubuntu releases may not support the apt:// type urls
<Anonynous> if I do a ubuntu minimal install, am I free from amazon adware and spyware?
<darthanubis> sudo apt-get install vlc
<darthanubis> done
<Dr_Willis_> Anonynous:  its not spywre or adware.. and youi can easially uninstall the adlens/disable it if you want
<LFS> because the original shipped libav is outdated and I was advised to remove ffmpeg and resintall the whole thing from scratch
<EGamerHDK> What command would I use if I want to see all directories and files, including hidden files of your home directory /root in long listing format?
<LFS> and I needed mss2 codecs support very badly
<Dr_Willis_> and if you do a minimal install and install the ubuntu-desktop package. it will be the same as a normal ubuntu install.
<darthanubis> LFS, that is what medibuntu is for
<lasers> EGamerHDK: This question... You can find out yourself.  Honestly.
<somsip_> Anonynous: this will be installed if you install the packages that contain the adlens(s). Which is probably a part of Unity
<Dr_Willis_> LFS:  and why are you not just using a newer version of ubuntu?
<EGamerHDK> lasers: ls -l /root?
<LFS> I just released the vlc is 2.0.4 and newer supports that and I didn't have to do anything with ffmpeg & libav
<darthanubis> Anonynous, I removed amazon, and adlens the moment the system cme up
<LFS> Dr_Willis_: my internet account has a limited qouta
<darthanubis> turn remembering stuff off in the privacy settings
<LFS> I can't afford downloading dvds
<darthanubis> Ubuntu is still linux
<connor__> scar_eyeball: Thanks, I think I am just going to use "cp -p -r -u -x -v /old /new" but now I am unclear whether I can restore /usr or not
<connor__> scar_eyeball: Also now that this btrfs setup is working I am thinking of also trying ZFS on linux
<hedin> Hi, How can I upgrade kvm to 1.4 in ubuntu-12.04 lts?
<Anonynous> <Dr_Willis_> Anonynous:  its not spywre or adware..             lel, what is it then
<Dr_Willis_> read the dozens of articals about the adlens Anonynous .. and the  official ubuntu blog postings on it.. if you want to discuss it.. ask  in #ubuntu-offtopic  its not really a support issue
<Dr_Willis_> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<LFS> no reply means going ahead to compile the source
<LFS> cheers
<Kamilion> uh, i need a little help... I'm trying to setup nfs, and the instructions tell me "ensure that NEED_IDMAPD is set to YES in /etc/conf.d/nfs-common.conf". There are a bunch of other NEED_ lines, but I don't see NEED_IDMAPD at all. wat do?
<Dr_Willis_> good luck with that.. ;)
<fluffone> how do I install java sun????
<Dr_Willis_> fluffone:  its oracle java these days.. sun sold out to oracle
<Kamilion> Do I add the environment variable? Is it deprecated in 13.04?
<Dr_Willis_> Kamilion:  add the whole line to the file perhaps?
<Kamilion> Dr_Willis_: but why was it removed in 13.04
<Dr_Willis_> Kamilion: no idea. i dont use NFS.
<Kamilion> Dr_Willis_: the instructions say I should turn it on for 11.10 and before
<Dr_Willis_> could be the guide is old. and that option is not needed these days..
<Kamilion> that was my understanding. But the functionality it provides (mapping uid between server/client) does not seem to be functional. Everything shows up as owned by 'nobody.nogroup'.
<Kamilion> agh; figured it out
<Kamilion> grrrr
<anouar1> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<betrayd> silver
<SonikkuAmerica> gold
<anouar1> someone can share how to download anything from armitage hucking xp ?? ty
<fluffone> okay I just want to share my deskktop with livestream how can I do that now on ubuntu?
<evilytwisted> fluffone: justin.tv
<evilytwisted> you can share you screen
<SonikkuAmerica> fluffone: TeamViewer
<anouar1> record my desktop
<anouar1> is cool
<evilytwisted> skype even..
<fluffone> I need it live though
<fluffone> like livestream
<jdale> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<anouar1> oh cool
<fluffone> but livestream sucks because linux isn't supported
<jdale> I have this error message and how can i fix it?
<Dr_Willis_> jdale:  you did install the nvidia drivers?
<jdale> yeah I did Dr_Willis_
<jdale> everything is big again
<excelsio1a> sup
<fluffone> I need a procaster
<jdale> I did the reisntallation command Actionparsnip gave me
<jdale> what do I do?
<Dr_Willis_> jdale:  you did reboot after reinstalling them?
<jdale> oh well no
<jdale> er well yes
<fluffone> I regret thinking linux was a good artwork operating system e-e
<jdale> sorry I meant to say yes I did
<jdale> and they changed
<jdale> but now its big again
<excelsio1a> and what's up?
<FloodBot1> jdale: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darthanubis> fluffone, don't cry about it here
<anouar1> lol
<Dr_Willis_> 'artwork operating system' ? what a weird term
<darthanubis> just because it does not work for you. But Ubuntu is NOT Linux
<jdale> what do I do Dr_Willis_
<Dr_Willis_> jdale:  i rarely have nvidia issues. I just install the nvidia-current package, reboot. and run the nvidia-settings tool. sounds like your system is not likeing your drivers, or not using them - if nvidia-settings is cimplaining
<SonikkuAmerica> darthanubis: Ubuntu isn't Linux? What, it's FreeBSD now?
<jdale> can I pm you Dr_Willis_  ?
<jdale> get some help
<darthanubis> SonikkuAmerica, really, you did not understand my statement?
<Dr_Willis_> jdale:  i rarely have to fight with the nvidia drivers.. so dont really have a lot of suggestions.. what drivers did you use? the ones from the repos? or the ones from nvidia.com?
<SonikkuAmerica> darthanubis: Linux is not Ubuntu, but Ubuntu is Linux-based!!
<jdale> repos
 * darthanubis I did not know I needed to spell that out
<th0r> SonikkuAmerica, if Linux is not Ubuntu, then it follows that Ubuntu is not Linux
<EGamerHDK> The firewalls on linux host1 and host2 are disabled. From host1, user root runs the "ping host2" command. The command does not have any return packets coming back from host2.
<EGamerHDK> Which command can be used to trouble shoot this issue?
<Dr_Willis_> EGamerHDK:  you do have a proper ip on both machines?
<darthanubis> EGamerHDK, you need to fix your network issue first
<Controlsfreek> Having a lot of trouble since recent updates of 13.04 connecting to Wifi. is this a common problem/
<anouar1> can any one tell me whay portmapper not starting in my kali
<anouar1> linux
<SonikkuAmerica> th0r: Your flaw is as follows: If Linux is Ubuntu, then it can't be anything else, or else openSUSE, RHEL, Fedora, DSL, SLiTaZ and all the other Linux-based distros are Ubuntu (which they're not)
<SonikkuAmerica> !backtrack | anouar1
<ubottu> anouar1: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<anouar1> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> anouar1: So join #kali-linux
<anouar1> sory
<joebobjoe> Hello all. How do I debug a laggy SSH connection with my VPS? Ping times to and from are fine, as is a quick dd IOPS test to dev/null
<pulseproblems> I have sound working.  Sound works at login screen and continues to work.  I am unable to use pavucontrol, as it won't connect to pulseaudio.  Any suggestions as to why I cannot connect locally?
<SonikkuAmerica> pulseproblems: Are you using Unity?
<darthanubis> joebobjoe, get with your vps or isp provider(s)
<pulseproblems> SonikkuAmerica: 12.04 w. gnome-classic
<darthanubis> I have not had to adjust pulse in maybe at least 3-4 releases of Ubuntu. Sound just works now.
<darthanubis> maybe I'm lucky
<pulseproblems> SonikkuAmerica2: 12.04 w. gnome-classic
<yofun> yofun@yofun:~$  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mercurial-ppa/releases sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found?
<pulseproblems> SonikkuAmerica: 12.04 w. gnome-classic
<yofun> its a fresh installed vps
<Dr_Willis_> !find add-apt-repository
<yofun> i did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<ubottu> File add-apt-repository found in software-properties-common
<pulseproblems> yofun: You need python-software-properties, first
<SonikkuAmerica> pulseproblems: OK, OK!
<Dr_Willis_>  which add-apt-repository
<Dr_Willis_> /usr/bin/add-apt-repository
<yofun> soo what do i do?
<pulseproblems> python-software-properties contains add-apt-repository and is *not* installed by default any longer
<SonikkuAmerica> pulseproblems: Applications > System Tools > Prefs > Sound should be a front-end for pavucontrol unless your sound is ALSA.
<pulseproblems> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties yofun
<pulseproblems> SonikkuAmerica: If I bring up 'Sound', I get no hardware listed.  It only lists if pavucontrol can actually connect, which it has in the past
<EGamerHDK> How do I search the permissions of files?
<pulseproblems> SonikkuAmerica: I've tried deleting ~/.pulse/
<SonikkuAmerica> EGamerHDK: [ ls -la ] in the directory you're in
<pulseproblems> EGamerHDK: You could do: ls -la /path/to/files
<yofun> command still not found pulseproblems
<jakemp> ctrl alt + arrow no longer switch workspaces
<SonikkuAmerica> pulseproblems: Try purging and reinstalling pulseaudio
<jakemp> ><
<SonikkuAmerica> jakemp: 13.04?
<jakemp> yes SonikkuAmerica
<Kamilion> yofun: apt-get install software-properties-common
<SonikkuAmerica> jakemp: You have to enable workspaces in gnome-control-center
<pulseproblems> SonikkuAmerica: I've tried install --reinstall, but if I try to remove --purge pulseaudio, it tries to remove ubuntu-desktop package
<exad> I didn't like 13.04, installed 12.04 instead.
<SonikkuAmerica> pulseproblems: That won't do anything drastic, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<SonikkuAmerica> pulseproblems: Besides, if you care about it, just reinstall ubuntu-desktop after purging pulseaudio
<pulseproblems> SonikkuAmerica: It was the difference in removing pulseaudio and pulseaudio-* :P
<jdale> SIFTU,  ?
<EGamerHDK> SonikkuAmerica: and pulseproblems so if I was in my home directory and typed:
<EGamerHDK> umask 044
<EGamerHDK> mkdir dir
<EGamerHDK> cd dir
<EGamerHDK> touch filename
<EGamerHDK> What permission would filename have?
<FloodBot1> EGamerHDK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis_> EGamerHDK:  why not do the commands and look and see?
<exad> lol
<jakemp> ty SonikkuAmerica
<Dr_Willis_> 777-044 would be my guess
<SonikkuAmerica> jakemp: (System Settings > Appearance > Behavior tab)
<EGamerHDK> Dr_Willis_:  I did, but no ls-l gives me letters not numbers
<Dr_Willis_> EGamerHDK:  learn to convert?
<Dr_Willis_> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<pulseproblems> SonikkuAmerica: Thanks for your help.  Will report back after rebooting :D
<jdale> hey Dr_Willis_  I got this
<SonikkuAmerica> EGamerHDK: Read the !permissions blurb
<EGamerHDK> Well can anyone just quickly tell me if -rw--w--w- means 044?
#ubuntu 2013-05-14
<SonikkuAmerica> EGamerHDK: That's 622
<EGamerHDK> So umask 044 subtracts from 666?
<SonikkuAmerica> EGamerHDK: It subtracts, but (I thought) from 777
<EGamerHDK> So how'd you get 622?
<EGamerHDK> That's what I'm confused about
<Dr_Willis_> fir directories i think its differnt.
<Dr_Willis_> vs for a file.
<SonikkuAmerica> r = 100; w = 10, x = 1. All in binary.
<SonikkuAmerica> Set into user/group/all
<_thufir_> is there some trick to installing SANE so that the samsung unified driver recognizes it?  It's installed, but the driver says no such luck:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/294965/
<SonikkuAmerica> EGamerHDK: (Also see above) So 622 = user read/write; group write-only; everyone write-only.
<SonikkuAmerica> EGamerHDK: You're better off using chmod
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis_: Permissions for dirs are the same, but with x being the "list" bit.
<harris> i have a webcam that doesnt make linux drivers how can i make it work
<ubuntu> I need help with ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> !help | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu> someone call me pleae at 586-722-3473
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest63665: Are you looking for support via Canonical or something...? We're the community support channel.
<SonikkuAmerica> (Great, /quit)
<kb8wlu> need help with ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> harris: Well... what's your camera? Is it built-in? What else should we know?
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask | kb8wlu
<ubottu> kb8wlu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kb8wlu> ok
<harris> SonikkuAmerica, it is a logitech model # V-UAP42
<Controlsfreek> NetworkManager is having trouble connecting to my Wifi router. The only thing thats changed is running updates. Same issue on two different makes of laptop.
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I stream my videos from HDD attached to my wireless router (asus rt-n66u) in my ubuntu 13.04?
<kb8wlu> i need help installing ubuntu 13.04 on win7 dual boot with two hard drives
<darthanubis> mojtaba, consult your router
<darthanubis> kb8wlu, specifically?
<mojtaba> darthanubis: There is no help there!
<darthanubis> mojtaba, thats too bad
<mojtaba> darthanubis: The manual is very brief.
<darthanubis> mojtaba, how can ubuntu help?
<SonikkuAmerica> harris: That just doesn't seem to be supported. Sorry.
<kb8wlu> running win7 on my 512gig ssd drive and a sata 80gig  i want to dual boot ubuntu on 80gig
<harris> ok
<mojtaba> darthanubis: I am asking, may be someone has been is such a situation before.
<darthanubis> kb8wlu, do it. Put the cd/usb stick in and go
<jakemp> my path seems to not be set properly upon isntalling 13.04
<darthanubis> mojtaba, I see. Then check the hdd manual?
<kb8wlu> I rather have somone give me a call and walk this thru with me
<darthanubis> mojtaba, can you even see the drive on your lan?
<kb8wlu> it gets confusing with a newbie
<mojtaba> darthanubis: I have access to it via ftp
<darthanubis> kb8wlu, good luck getting a call. It is straight forward. Are you at least going to try?
<pulseproblems> Still experiencing issues with pavucontrol not being able to connect to pulseaudio, even after remove --purge and install
<kb8wlu> Yea i can try  i am on right now the try cd before installing
<darthanubis> mojtaba, well, seems it can't be done unless it is a NAS?
<kb8wlu> so i do install and then what?
<darthanubis> kb8wlu, there will be instructions in the install
<darthanubis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mojtaba> darthanubis: It seems the router must have such capability.
<SvenOostenbrink> Any reason why apt-get install vim would do nothing? I hav a 12.04 here, no vim (command vim gives me not found ,try installing package vim, etc)... but nothing.. I've never seen this before
<kb8wlu> im using 13.04 version
<_thufir_> how do you know that SANE is installed and configured correctly?  the Samsung unified driver doesn't see it:    http://askubuntu.com/questions/294965/
<darthanubis> mojtaba, no. If it did you'd know. The device must have a means of sharing files.
<mojtaba> darthanubis: It has.
<pulseproblems> I have just `apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio` and `apt-get install pulseaudio`, but pavucontrol and other pulseaudio tools are not able to connect to the pulseaudio server.  Any suggestions on how I can get this working?
<kb8wlu> it asking me install ubuntu alongside of them?
<darthanubis> mojtaba, via cif/smb or nfs
<darthanubis> kb8wlu, that is for you to decide
<mojtaba> darthanubis: I am not sure. How can I check that?
<kb8wlu> i want to install ubuntu on second hard drive not win7 hard drive
<darthanubis> kb8wlu, you should READ the documentation so you are informed of your options. We can't walk you through an install with 1500 ppl in this channel.
<brian234> wtf is up with the new ubuntu 13.04 shutdown menu, I can barely see it? Any way of  changing it?
<darthanubis> mojtaba, read the hdd docs
<kb8wlu> walk me thtu it please
<mojtaba> darthanubis: Ok, thanks
<darthanubis> np
<kb8wlu> its so confusing
<SvenOostenbrink> apt-get install anything does nothing, only ends with the error E: The package virtualbox-4.2 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it... Anybody knows what this might be?
<SvenOostenbrink> Or, how to solve it?
<SvenOostenbrink> I see Reading state information... Done, then the error, and back to command line
<darthanubis> SvenOostenbrink, you hosed something
<kb8wlu> or is somone could call me?
<Dr_Willis_> kb8wlu: in the installer i use the 'somting  else...' item. then partion manually the 2nd hd.. a partiton for / and one for swap. and perhaps one for /home
<pulseproblems> SvenOostenbrink: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a && sudo apt-get install -f
<Bigsista> mojtaba: http://forums.smallnetbuilder.com/showthread.php?t=10193
<SonikkuAmerica> !gone
<darthanubis> kb8wlu, really?
<kb8wlu> ok dr willis
<pulseproblems> SonikkuAmerica: Still having issues, if you have any other suggestions
<SonikkuAmerica> pulseproblems: OK...
<SvenOostenbrink> darthanubis: I didn't :) A (fired because being drunk working on server) admin did this, I have to fix it :)
<mojtaba> Bigsista: Thanks for your help, I will take a look
<SvenOostenbrink> I wish I was kidding..
<SonikkuAmerica> pulseproblems: You have all the updates?
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> nice
<SvenOostenbrink> anyway, trying..
<pulseproblems> As far as I can tell, yes, SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> SvenOostenbrink: If that doesn't work... you can mess with /etc/apt/sources.list
<darthanubis> SvenOostenbrink, install synaptic
<SvenOostenbrink> I imagine he messed that up as well
<SvenOostenbrink> I got this server
<SvenOostenbrink> no root password, so had to reboot in admin mode
<kb8wlu> someone please help call me at 586-722-3473
<SvenOostenbrink> restarted server
<SvenOostenbrink> and got :Grub error : file not found
<SvenOostenbrink> ef me...
<SvenOostenbrink> Now that thats fixed, I have this mess here :)
<darthanubis> kb8wlu, do not do that
<SonikkuAmerica> pulseproblems: OK...
<mojtaba> Bigsista: Actually I have done this, the question is that, how can I stream a video on my ubuntu from that hard drive.
<carfxr> Good eve. all
<mojtaba> Bigsista: I have access to that HDD via FTP.
<kb8wlu> i see my /dev/sda1 ntsf 80024mb do i sintall this on that one
<SonikkuAmerica> kb8wlu: Select "Erase disk and install", then on the next screen you can select the hard disk you want to install Ubuntu on.
<SvenOostenbrink> Worse, this is a ubuntu 12.04 server.. with ubuntu desktop installed.. I see some error messages about shockwave flash comming by... I am not a happy man..
<kb8wlu> in this screen it doesnt give me an option to erase disk
<darthanubis> SvenOostenbrink, purge ubuntu-desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> pulseproblems: See if this issue helps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150990/how-do-i-re-activate-pulseaudio
<SvenOostenbrink> darthanubis: I would love to, but cant do that just yet, who knows what this dude has setup to run on the desktop.. This thing is a bloody mess, gotta take it step by step..
<kb8wlu> im in the instullation type screnn
<SvenOostenbrink> first gotta get apt working again
<carfxr> I am using Ubuntu 13.04 and when I have an external monitor connected the system will hang, (no action other than Mouse movement) any ideas?
<Dr_Willis_> kb8wlu:  thats not a 'second hard drive' thats a partion on your first hard drive
<darthanubis> SvenOostenbrink, try the cmd then report the exact error. We need specifics, which you are short on
<SvenOostenbrink> Will do
<kb8wlu> how can i give you a screen shot of what i see?
<SvenOostenbrink> At the moment I am already happy that I have OS again :)
<SvenOostenbrink> one sec
<Dr_Willis_> kb8wlu:  i suggest you make backups of whates imporntant on your system first. befor trying anything. and perhaps play with ubuntu in virtualbox on windows if you want to experiment a bit first
<darthanubis> kb8wlu, you should stop before you hose your windows install
<SonikkuAmerica> kb8wlu: You can use the PrintScreen key, save the shot, and post it on Imagebin.
<darthanubis> seriously
<carfxr> Dart. was your response to me ?
<SvenOostenbrink> darthanubis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662969/
<Vinnie_win> I did a sudo apt-get install git-core but I only got git 1.8.1.x how do I get the latest get (1.8.2.x?)
<kb8wlu> ok i print screen how do i post it to chat
<Dr_Willis_> Vinnie_win:  if its not in the repos.. use a ppa, or source
<SvenOostenbrink> darthanubis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662974/
<SonikkuAmerica> !imagebin | kb8wlu, try this?
<ubottu> kb8wlu, try this?: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<kb8wlu> !imagebin
<Dr_Willis_> no one ever reads what the bot says.. ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis_: lolol
<Bigsista> SvenOostenbrink: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree
<SvenOostenbrink> darthanubis: Bigsista: Gottit, dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox-4.2 did the trick :)
<cheffed> hello
<cheffed> have a question
<SvenOostenbrink> Bigsista: I do not want flash installed at all, its a server.. its just that that, for some reason, its showing stuff about flash as well.. this server is one mess
<SvenOostenbrink> next problem fixed..
<darthanubis> goo
<darthanubis> d
<cheffed> in ubuntu i cant find Online Accounts, even when i use the search function. Am i missing something?
<cheffed> im on 13.04
<kb8wlu> uploaded the screen shot
<darthanubis> cheffed, system settingss
<darthanubis> its right there
<Dr_Willis_> cheffed:  top right icon..  ;)
<cheffed> nop
<cheffed> its not there darth
<kb8wlu> http://imagebin.org/257566 help
<cheffed> sorry
<cheffed> i swear
<cheffed> so strange
<FloodBot1> cheffed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darthanubis> cheffed, fresh install?
<cheffed> yes sir. plus updated
<kb8wlu> dont know how to install this
<kb8wlu> http://imagebin.org/257566
<kb8wlu> need someon that know what their doing
<darthanubis> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> kb8wlu: Hit Quit, open the file manager and mount that hard drive.
<kb8wlu> lol
<SvenOostenbrink> darthanubis: Thanks for the input!
<waltermundt> trying to build some custom packages with pbuilder, and pbuilder-satisfydepends is failing
<darthanubis> np
<Dr_Willis_> kb8wlu:  so is there anything on that sda1 that you want to keep?
<kb8wlu> Ok dr wilis
<kb8wlu> Nope
<darthanubis> cheffed, the top row in system settings you have what exactly?
<waltermundt> using pbuilder --login and installing the dependencies it lists from within the chroot works
<darthanubis> all on one line plz
<kb8wlu> how do i open up the file mamanger
<cheffed> momento
<Bigsista> Dr_Willis_: prolly hi win7 mbr
<Bigsista> hi = his
<darthanubis> kb8wlu, are you serious?
<waltermundt> tried to diagnose by running a hook, but it doesn't seem to attend to the HOOK_DIR/--hookdir option, and deletes the chroot even with --debug
<SonikkuAmerica> darthanubis: Please don't.
<kb8wlu> im in file manager now what?
<Dr_Willis_> kb8wlu:    to be 'safest' you may want to power down the pc. Unplug the window hard drive.. that way it wont get touched.. then install to  the 80gb hd.. then plug the windows hd back in later
<cheffed> appearance, brightness and lock, keyboard, language supp, myunity, privacy, ubuntu one, ubuntu tweak
<R44TW4NGNULL> HI
<waltermundt> any ideas for how to diagnose what's going on?
<SonikkuAmerica> !caps | R44TW4NGNULL
<ubottu> R44TW4NGNULL: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dr_Willis_> kb8wlu:  its a little weird that you got windows on sdb.  but  it should still work fine.
<darthanubis> SonikkuAmerica, don't what? help?
<kb8wlu> ok dr wilis im doing that now thanks
<R44TW4NGNULL> okay
<SonikkuAmerica> darthanubis: Don't be discouraging. That is all.
<carfxr> What is the proper format for asking for help here ?
<SonikkuAmerica> carfxr: Just ask!
<Dr_Willis_> kb8wlu:  and you are SURE theres nothing on that 80gb hd you want to keep.
<kb8wlu> well like i said i dont know what the hell im doing
<cheffed> any ideaś darth?
<Dr_Willis_> kb8wlu:  perhaps you should educate your self first then.. or just use virtualbox for now
<kb8wlu> No i want ubuntu to use the whole 80gig hard drive
<kb8wlu> i just want this setup right
<R44TW4NGNULL> can we use wifi in virtual box or vmware
<Dr_Willis_> kb8wlu:  its a straight forward question.. IS there anything on that 80gb hd you want to keep? if not .. then  the instgaller  has an option to use all of the hd.
<R44TW4NGNULL> any body knows
<kb8wlu> Yes lets do that dr
<carfxr> I am having a issue with 13,04, when I connect an external monitor the system will hang with onlu mouse movement
<_thufir_> how do you know that SANE is installed and configured correctly?  the Samsung unified driver doesn't see it:    http://askubuntu.com/questions/294965/
<R44TW4NGNULL> about wifi in
<R44TW4NGNULL> vmaware
<darthanubis> SonikkuAmerica, was trying to hep that person before you showed up. After the replies, I wonder, so I asked honestly. Trying to prevent them from giving out their personal information, and hosing their system. But you with the don't?
<SonikkuAmerica> kb8wlu: What Dr_Willis_ said is: Turn off your machine, open your computer up and disconnect the hard drive that ISN'T the one you want to install Ubuntu onto. Then power back up and boot from the live media.
<SonikkuAmerica> darthanubis: By don't I meant with the last one, not the whole personal info thing.
<kunji> http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Ed-Vector-12135210
<cheffed> darth any suggestions?
<R44TW4NGNULL> hay anyone knows about how can use wifi in vmware
<darthanubis> This person can't find the file manger but you think it is good advise to have them OPEN their BOX?
<Bigsista> R44TW4NGNULL: if the host has a working wifi connection you can use it as briged nic in vmware
<kb8wlu> i have a 512ssd drive with windows 7 on it i will shut down computer and uplug  that hard drive
<kunji> sorry, wrong window, lol
<Dr_Willis_> darthanubis:  ive suggest using virtualbox several times...
<darthanubis> I know you did Dr_Willis_
<kb8wlu> dr willis can i call you on a phone?
<R44TW4NGNULL> what  do u meaning of brodge connection bro
<carfxr> I then have to reboot and all is well if I only ust the built in monitor.
<Dr_Willis_> kb8wlu:  you need me to tell you how to unplug a hd?
<kb8wlu> No dr
<phpnode> hi all, i have a weird problem with a toshiba touch pad on 12.04, xinput list shows a SynPS2 touch pad, but it just doesn't work at all. i've checked that it's enabled using synclient and gconftool and it is, so i have no idea how to proceed, can anyone help me?
<cheffed> open case
<cheffed> get screwdriver
<Dr_Willis_> UNPLUG from wall first.. ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> darthanubis: I mean, you're right, better safe than sorry and Internet privacy and all, but just... calm down. You're starting to sound rather upset.
<kb8wlu> but i will have to go thru this chat download agagin
<R44TW4NGNULL> bridge connection what will do in
<darthanubis> totally not upset
<Dr_Willis_> kb8wlu:  chat download? err.. theres a freenode web-chat site.
<Bigsista> R44TW4NGNULL: check vmware network modes docs
<SonikkuAmerica> kb8wlu: http://webchat.freenode.net
<kb8wlu> give me 10min i will unplug other hard drive and try cd unbuntu agagion
<Dr_Willis_> the installer has a 'use the whole hard drive' option i recall....
<Dr_Willis_> if you only have the one hd.. well.. there ya go.
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis_: "Erase disk and install Ubuntu"
<kb8wlu> once i shut this computer down how do i get back here easy instead of going thru the terminalshit agagin
<Dr_Willis_> kb8wlu:  i have no idwa what you had to do in the terminal to get to irc.. there is the web irc chat. and  the im clients on the live cd can do irc.
<ramon> did the new version of ubuntu been release already?
<cheffed> lets try this again, good evening all! first time here, most certainly not noob to mIRC, within one day completely hooked to Linux, deleted windows instantly. Help me out here, i cant seem to find "Online accounts" under system settings, the feature simply isnt there, anybody has any fresh ideaś of where to get it? im currently on ubuntu 13.04 completely updated
<kb8wlu> I have two hard drives one using win7 and one for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> kb8wlu:  perhaps watch some youtube videos on installing uuntu?
<darthanubis> ramon, 25 of last month
<SonikkuAmerica> kb8wlu: Write this down and type it in your web browser as soon as you're done: http://webchat.freenode.net
<kb8wlu> i want to dual boot
<kb8wlu> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> kb8wlu: Also write down the channel, #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> kb8wlu:  unplug windows.. install ubuntu to other hd... make sure it works.. plug back in windows hd...
<ramon> darthanubis, why i have not receive the upgrade in my updates?
<hernandez> hola, como entro al canal ubuntu español?
<darthanubis> ramon, I have no idea as that is your system
<kb8wlu> Ok Dr
<kb8wlu> willis
<darthanubis> !spanish } hernandez
<ubottu> darthanubis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kb8wlu> be back in few
<ramon> darthanubis, is there a way to invocate the upgrade some how?
<cheffed> Help me out here, i cant seem to find "Online accounts" under system settings, the feature simply isnt there, anybody has any fresh ideaś of where to get it? im currently on ubuntu 13.04 completely updated
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | hernandez
<ubottu> hernandez: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<darthanubis> !spanish | hernandez
<hernandez> !spanish
<SonikkuAmerica> darthanubis: Don't ask me why that doesn't work. :)
<kunji> http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Syber-Tyger-Face-Vector-48122632
<kunji> aahh, sorry -_-, wrong one again
<kunji> closing this out now, to prevent more mishaps
<carfxr> does anybody have any ideas ?
<hernandez> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<darthanubis> ramon, sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<cheffed> Help me out here, i cant seem to find "Online accounts" under system settings, the feature simply isnt there, anybody has any fresh ideaś of where to get it? im currently on ubuntu 13.04 completely updated
<darthanubis> ramon, what version you on 12.10?
<ramon> Dartellum, yes
<ramon> precise
<cheffed> ah uhm
<darthanubis> cheffed, still waiting for your answer
<Bigsista> cheffed: install this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins
<cheffed> im so sorry
<darthanubis> ramon, read the 13.04 release notes to upgrade
<cheffed> im on 12.04
<darthanubis> lol
<cheffed> shit i was under the impression to have been on the latest
<cheffed> i just checked
<darthanubis> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cheffed> sorry bro
<cheffed> my mistake
<darthanubis> np
<ramon> darthanubis, what you talking about?...lol
<darthanubis> cheffed, this place is like church :-P
<cheffed> what did i swear?
<darthanubis> ramon, what do you think?
<cheffed> haha
<SonikkuAmerica> The Church of Ubuntu... worship 24/7/365
<cheffed> deep uptmost respect for you people explaining others how to dual boot and such...
<darthanubis> cheffed, trying
<cheffed> which is even for me, peanuts
<savagecroc> hi
<cheffed> btw, have people found out google?
<SonikkuAmerica> cheffed: That's the exception in most cases.
<SonikkuAmerica> There is a !google bot command..
<cheffed> seems you can find a great deal of information there
<savagecroc> i need to blacklist ips that attempt to do hack attempts.. any recommendations as to what software
<savagecroc> ?
<darthanubis> cheffed, for work I have to explain to grandmothers who to work remote controls. I learned patience and detachment.
<cheffed> ;)
<darthanubis> savagecroc, snort
<Dr_Willis_> savagecroc:  fail2ban  is commonly used.. and logwatch to monitor stuff
<savagecroc> darthanubis: not what i had in mind
<darthanubis> ok
<savagecroc> dr_willas: excellent
<savagecroc> thanks
<cheffed> for work im a perfectionist and dont make friends for a living in the kitchen
<cheffed> haha
<Bigsista> savagecroc: fail2ban if you have log patterns
<cheffed> anywho
<cheffed> im hooked on ubuntu right now
<darthanubis> cool
<savagecroc> Bigsista: is there anyway i can hook into this architecture to ban them based on application logic?
<Ari-Yang> hi, I have a question, not sure if it has any relation to ubuntu. I've noticed this odd white line on the far left of my screen. It isn't long, rather short, it isn't completely straight, it's like a jagged line. Anybody have an idea on what it is and how I can fix it?
<Ari-Yang> (I'm on ubuntu 12.10)
<Bigsista> savagecroc: fail2ban scane logs for regex patterns
<somsip> savagecroc: if you can get the app to write to a log, Fail2Ban scans all logs for patterns you want to activate a IP block for
<cheffed> i do have one more questions
<Dr_Willis_> savagecroc:  how are they trying to connect?
<cheffed> question
<SonikkuAmerica> Ari-Yang: What output screen type (TV, monitor, etc.) are you using?
<somsip> s/all/all nominated/
<cheffed> is thre some easy way to upgrade to 13.04?
<savagecroc> Dr_Willis_: ah it's website hacks
<darthanubis> cheffed, yes
<savagecroc> but they go on for hours and trigger a million error emails
<Ari-Yang> SonikkuAmerica, it's my laptop screen.
<carfxr> ari, can you put up a screenshot ?
<Dr_Willis_> savagecroc: what?  they are trying to connect to what service? your mail server?
<darthanubis> chefhttp://askubuntu.com/questions/279620/how-do-i-upgrade-from-12-10-to-13-04fed,
<savagecroc> Dr_Willis_: http
<darthanubis> cheffed,http://askubuntu.com/questions/279620/how-do-i-upgrade-from-12-10-to-13-04fed,
<SonikkuAmerica> Ari-Yang: Hmmm... what kind of laptop?
<Bigsista> savagecroc: one access_log or many?
<savagecroc> Bigsista: many
<Ari-Yang> @ SonikkuAmerica laptop isn't hooked up to any monitor with HDMI. The white line is on my laptop screen o:
<Dr_Willis_> savagecroc:  so they are just connecting to random/invalid web pages on your web server?
<savagecroc> Dr_Willis_: not just invalid ones.. they find forms on the sites and the post malformed http requests
<Bigsista> savagecroc: what are thy doing?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ari-Yang: Is it there only during certain times, when certain apps are up, etc?
<Ari-Yang> @ SonikkuAmerica dell inspiron n5010 i3 laptop
<Ari-Yang> it's there all the time
<Ari-Yang> whenever the laptop is turned on
<Bigsista> savagecroc: the proper way would be mod_security. but it's a pain to confugure
<savagecroc> Bigsista: looks like a spider going through the site, picks up every url, picks up every form.. then smashes every single one with malformed packets, malformed urls.. etc
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, does it appear in a screenshot?
<savagecroc> bigsista: using nginx
<SonikkuAmerica> Ari-Yang: When it boots up?
<Bigsista> savagecroc: ok back to fail2ban
<madsailor> Ari-Yang,  post a screenshot as carfxr suggested.  If we see your white line, it may be software.  If we don't it's your laptop screen itself ;)
<Ari-Yang> @ Seven_Six_Two what do you mean screen shot? I'm not really sure, I wouldn't think so. @ SonikkuAmerica yes, when the laptop is off you don't see any white line at all, it's there when it boots up. like you can see it before I login to my user on ubuntu
<Bigsista> savagecroc: botnet or many connects from one ip?
<savagecroc> this one was single ip
<Ari-Yang> kk
<SonikkuAmerica> Ari-Yang: If it's a hardware problem the line won't appear in a screenshot.
<savagecroc> other one was from multiple
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with Thunderbird after having installed it on a fresh Ubuntu installation. I copied over the ".thunderbird"-folder but for some reason the main messages-window doesn't show any messages for my main Email-account.
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, hit the print screen button on your keyboard. It should create an image
<Ari-Yang> okay, I'll take a screen shot of my desktop, then use a picture editing program do circle the area where the line is
<Ari-Yang> that sound good?
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, yes
<Ari-Yang> okay, give me a moment
<Bigsista> savagecroc: go for fail2ban. we started kicking out chinese, russian and brailian bots about two years ago
<_thufir_> how do you know that SANE is installed and configured correctly?  the Samsung unified driver doesn't see it:    http://askubuntu.com/questions/294965/
<savagecroc> Bigsista: ok :)
<Bigsista> savagecroc: just find a godd pattern, set kick to 5 posts in 5 seconds and ban them for at least 24 hours
<amarcolino> Hi, does anyone know how or if it is possible to search the files inside a directory for a specific word?
<Dr_Willis_> amarcolino:  grep searches text files for patterns IN the files
<Seven_Six_Two> amarcolino, yes, it's possible. I'm not sure how, but I would imagine that you would use grep, maybe egrep
<somsip> amarcolino: grep -r -i word /path
<Ari-Yang> @ Seven_Six_Two there is no need to u/l the image, when I opened up the screen shot in gimp, I don't see the white line in it
<ramon> wow there is already a 13.10 version to be test it?
<Ari-Yang> so it's hardware...
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, yes. Likely dead pixels, or a damaged vga cable.
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, also possibly loose connector?
<Ari-Yang> hmmm
<Ari-Yang> I wonder if it can be fixed
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, sometimes pixels can get stuck.
<Ari-Yang> any way to get them unstuck?
<amarcolino> somsip, thanks that works :D
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, massage the screen; rapidly cycle colors on screen; disassemble laptop and reassemble; replace screen.
<carfxr> I have actually had a dead pixel that was fixed by gently massaging the area.
<paul> dr wilis you their
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, http://www.whitecitysoft.com/sx/screenfix/
<Dr_Willis_> paul:  in and out. ;)
<Ari-Yang> @ Seven_Six_Two what will that site do?
<paul> dr wilis im back installed Ubuntu on my 80 gig hard drive now when i plug ssd 512 hard drive in will it ask me what i wanna to boot to?
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, cycle colors
<carfxr> I suggest using a very soft cloth
<Ari-Yang> ah, it won't damage the screen, will it?
<Seven_Six_Two> don't push too hard
<Dr_Willis_> paul:  you will need to boot to ubuntu with the hd pluged in and do a 'sudo update-grub' and it should add windows to the grub menu.
<Dr_Willis_> paul:  OR you use the bios features of the pc to boot the windows hd directly
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, no, it won't hurt at all
<Ari-Yang> ah
<Ari-Yang> okay, I'll try it, but I doubt it would work..
<Ari-Yang> testing
<Dr_Willis_> paul:  you will want to set the pc to boot the 80gb hd. not the ssd
<paul> ok so let me shut down and plug other hard drive in and be back here in 10 min
<carfxr> The one I had was right in the center of the screen and I used a new lens cleaning cloth and gently rubbed the area until it was gone.
<paul> i will be back so give me the commands when i come back
<veryhappy> does someone  of you know how to set ibus to start manually not automatically? i have anthy installed but now it automatically starts with my desktop session probably it's also just anthy that disturbs me, cause auto-completion hotkeys don't work when i have to press ctrl and space in eclipse but it's also set in anthy.
<Bigsista> anyone using zentyal 3 in a production environment? i'm testing it for a project.
<paul> ssd hard drive has win7 on it
<Dr_Willis_> paul:  so you either tell the bios what HD to boot dependoing on what OS you want.. or boot to ubuntu and use grub to select what OS to boot to
<paul> i want the grub to select
<Dr_Willis_> so as i said then.. you set the PC to boot the Linux Hard drive by default
<Ari-Yang> @ Seven_Six_Two no luck =/ Thanks for the help & suggestions though.
<paul> wil grub give me an option on the screen to dual boot?
<Dr_Willis_> Dr_Willi+| paul:  you will need to boot to ubuntu with the hd pluged in and do a 'sudo
<Dr_Willis_>          | update-grub' and it should add windows to the grub menu.
<veryhappy> paul: i'd also recommend you to use UUID's instead of /dev/sdx names, that's better not to confuse the pc when you next time boot with a usb stick in your computer
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, did you already try massaging the area?
<Ari-Yang> yeah, that didn't do anything
<Ari-Yang> not sure how long I should do it
<veryhappy> paul: yes it'll give you a possibility to choose what operating system you want to start
<paul> Not using a usb stick
<Ari-Yang> and if I would see a change right away
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, did your screen discolor around where you were rubbing?
<l_r> hello
<paul> Ok let me go plug the ssd hard drive in and come back here dr willis
<Seven_Six_Two> while you were pressing?
<veryhappy> paul, i mean sometimes you just have a data usb stick plugged in and your computer could be confused then
<Ari-Yang> @ Seven_Six_Two discolor? what do you mean? the whole screen loosing color/the area where the white line is? no, not at all
<paul> Be back soon
<Shrap> 'lo
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, no, when you press on an lcd monitor, there should be discoloration around where you press.
<Shrap> so, if anyone is available to help, i have some major wireless issues.  major as in attempting to connect is DoS'ing my wireless network
<Ari-Yang> @ Seven_Six_Two the thing is, like if I'm on a web page and the background color is black, the white line is there but it sort of takes on the black color. oh that's what you mean
<veryhappy> Shrap: why would you want to DoS your wireless network?
<Shrap> i dont, believe me xD
<Shrap> i just want my laptop to connect and co-exist with my other wireless devices
<veryhappy> Shrap: what did you get for problems with your wireless network?
<veryhappy> hmm
<Shrap> essentially what happens is, i connect to the network and it looks like it's just trying to auth over and over and over
<Ari-Yang> @ Seven_Six_Two well I pressed on the white line, and naturally there will be discoloration as I press it
<veryhappy> Shrap: is there anyone who could possibly use your frequency?
<Ari-Yang> line is still there
<Shrap> as in wifi channel?
<veryhappy> Shrap: yes.
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, that's too bad. next step is disassembly.
<Ari-Yang> not sure what I'd do if I disassemble it
<Shrap> considereing there are about... 5-6 other devices on the network, probably
<Ari-Yang> or what I am suppose to do
<Dr_Willis_> Ari-Yang:  :) check cables for loosness/unplug/plug them back in.. or just deal with the line...
<Ari-Yang> well, at least the white line isn't noticeable, I could live with it
<Kb8wlu> dr willis i plugged the win7 ssd sata drive into motherboard but it booted staight to ubuntu i need the commands for grub to give me an option
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, put it back together again. The point would be to ensure that display related connectors are seated firmly.
<Ari-Yang> yeah
<Dr_Willis_> paul:  you will need to boot to ubuntu with the hd pluged in and do a 'sudo update-grub' and it should add windows to the grub menu.
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, you could also buy another cable for the screen and test it while it's apart.
<utfans05> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  'sudo update-grub'
<Shrap> veryhappy, is there a log i can look at that shows the wireless connection process?  only place i know to look is /var/log
<Kb8wlu> thanks
<veryhappy> Shrap: you might have the same channel as a few other ones
<Kb8wlu> doing that now
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, do you have any friends who are slightly nerdier than you? They might be able to do it for you.
<Shrap> also it's a broadcom chipset
<carfxr> One last request, I am having a problem with 13.04 when I connect an external monitor the system will hang with no action, only has Mouse movement. I then have to use the power button to reboot the system and if I only use the built in monitor all is okay. Anybody have any ideas ?
<veryhappy> Shrap: what does iwconfig say there has to be some more informations about your network state over wifi
<yesman> is it easy to install ubuntu when I use ati radeon card?
<Ari-Yang> @ Seven_Six_Two lol not really, it isn't a big deal though.
<yesman> can it work out of box?
<krux> yesman!
<Shrap> mode : managed, AP: not assoc, retry long limit : 7, RTS thr: off, frag thr: off
<krux> :)
<l_r> i d like to know if there is  a  place for making non-ubuntu repos avaiable to the public
<veryhappy> Shrap: please use next time a pastebin (pastebin.org) site in order not to get kicked you know, due to spamming
<Shrap> whoops, sorry
<l_r> suppose you have your repos and want people know about that
<Seven_Six_Two> l_r, launchpad
<veryhappy> Shrap: the informations don't say me something
<brent_arnold> Can someone please recommend either 12 or 13 for best ultrabook support?
<Seven_Six_Two> l_r, or github
<brent_arnold> Specifically the Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 13
<l_r> Seven_Six_Two, is it good for what i said?
<Kb8wlu> paul@paul-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo update-grub
<Kb8wlu> [sudo] password for paul:
<Kb8wlu> ]Sorry, try again.
<Kb8wlu> [sudo] password for paul:
<Kb8wlu> Sorry, try again.
<Kb8wlu> [sudo] password for paul:
<FloodBot1> Kb8wlu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kb8wlu> Generating grub.cfg ...
<l_r> Seven_Six_Two,  i am taling about repos with debs
<Bigsista> l_r opensuse build service
<Seven_Six_Two> l_r, yes, you can have a ppa on launchpad
<veryhappy> Shrap: what could we possibly do, over which computer are you connected right now?
<Kb8wlu> It says it done in terminal
<l_r> Bigsista, but opensuse isnt for suse?
<Shrap> i'm on my Win8 desktop
<brent_arnold> Do you guys recommend version 12 or 13 for ultrabook support?
<Bigsista> l_r: they also have centos and ubuntu repos there
<Kb8wlu> should i reboot and see if it gives a me a dual boot option?
<Seven_Six_Two> brent_arnold, probably 12.04
<Ari-Yang> brent_arnold, it's up to you
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  your grub menu should now be updated....
<veryhappy> ok, well there are way too less information as i could help you right now. of course we first have to find out why it doesn't work.
<l_r> Bigsista, oh nice...do you have a specific link?
<Kb8wlu> ok let me reboot and try it dr willis
<Ari-Yang> brent_arnold, 12.04 is long time support, 12.10 has updates and what not, 13.04 is well...  new
<brent_arnold> Right.
<veryhappy> Shrap: what program are you using to connect your computer/notebook to the wifi network?
<Shrap> veryhappy, of course..a verbose connection log would be amazing, woudlnt it lol
<veryhappy> Shrap: indeed.
<brent_arnold> So, what decides if a build is going to be long term supported?
<Shrap> veryhappy, whatever the gui calls.  im not doing it via cli
<Seven_Six_Two> l_r !ppa
<Shrap> veryhappy, sorry, v12.04
<veryhappy> ubuntu 12.04 then
<darthanubis> brent_arnold, 13.04,13.04,14.04 etc see the pattern?
<veryhappy> got you
<Seven_Six_Two> !ppa l_r
<l_r> :D
<veryhappy> Shrap: kde or gnome or something else?
<l_r> it does not work
<johnjohn1011> i was having really slow internet access and installed WICD on 12.04.  What is the problem with network manager?
<Ari-Yang> darthanubis, you said 13.04 twice :b
<Seven_Six_Two> ubottu, !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<brent_arnold> darthanubis, yes, I see the pattern, however what actually decides that 12.04 was going to be long term supported and the build after it isn't
<Shrap> veryhappy, stock, so...
<brent_arnold> Or has the build just not been out enough to decide if it's going to be long term supported
<Dr_Willis_> johnjohn1011:  ive neer heard of wicd being faster or slower then network manager.. both are front ends to the various network config cli tools as far as i know
<Bigsista> l_r: https://build.opensuse.org/ or https://launchpad.net/
<Shrap> veryhappy, definitely not KDE, just looks like gnome with some extra shiny bits
<Dr_Willis_> johnjohn1011:  unless its using a differnt dns server, or some setting.
<darthanubis> brent_arnold, thought you saw the pattern. The next release after 12.04 was 12.10. Not 13.04 another LTR.
<johnjohn1011> dr_willis_:  I will check that.  the speed different is amazing
<darthanubis> really simple
<veryhappy> Shrap: ok, got you. so it doesn't do anything when you try to connect?
<Dr_Willis_> brent_arnold:  LTS's are only released every so often.. 2 yrs.. i recall..
<brent_arnold> Okay thanks
<Dr_Willis_> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<seronis> darthanubis,   13.04 isnt lts
<seronis> lts is every 2 years
<Dr_Willis_> 14.04 will be the next LTS release
<darthanubis> really?
<Shrap> veryhappy, the little wireless icon in the top right flashes repeatedly like it's starting the connection process.  if i let it go for long enough it interrupts all wireless traffic on the network
<Seven_Six_Two> that's why I said 12.04
<darthanubis> when did that paradigm change?
<seronis> 10.04 was the previous lts
<Dr_Willis_> been every 2 years for the last few years as far as i know..
<veryhappy> Shrap: do you know the ip range of the network?
<Ari-Yang> brent_arnold, if you don't care about LTS, and this laptop is just to have ubuntu on it, put 12.10 on it
<Dr_Willis_> 10.04, 12.04 , 14.04
<seronis> ^
<Shrap> veryhappy, i do indeed, it's my home network which i control
<Ari-Yang> but ifyou're going to be updating, and care about lts, go with 12.04
<brent_arnold> It's going to be a dual boot W8/Ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> oh
<darthanubis> Dr_Willis_, that shows how long I've been using Ubuntu
<brent_arnold> I tried Fedora 18 but never could find any Wifi support or driver for it
<Ari-Yang> @ brent_arnold then maybe 12.10, will you care about updating ubuntu version?
<Seven_Six_Two> brent_arnold, it's brand new? You could try 13.04
<Dr_Willis_> for very new hardware. you might want to use the latest release of ubuntu..  the 12.04 release might not work as well as it could on 'very new' hardware
<veryhappy> Shrap: very good. let's say perhaps he wants to connect but there's no running dhcp server then you'd have to set your ip address manually and see if there's any success to get in, got me?
<Ari-Yang> @ brent_arnold 13.04 I think is a bit buggy
<Ari-Yang> I say go for 12.10
<darthanubis> Dr_Willis_, I remember you from when I started asking questions here. You were helpful then and now. Nice to see you still at it. hat off to you.
<Dr_Willis_> every release is a bit buggy when it first comes out...
<Shrap> veryhappy, right, i could set a static ip, but there is a dhcp server, unless it's not requesting an IP properly
<Ari-Yang> exactly
<brent_arnold> I did a 13.04, specifically kernels 3.6, 3.8, and 3.10, and none of them had wifi support for my hardware
<Ari-Yang> and brent_arnold may not want to deal with bugs
<veryhappy> guys, why not 12.04 it's a lts version
 * Ari-Yang shrugs
<brent_arnold> So I'm sure there's going to be a driver search for it all.
<Dr_Willis_> ive had very few issues with 13.04
<brent_arnold> What I mean is, I did live iso's of them each, and none of them had the native support for it
<veryhappy> Shrap: first try to connect, then we have a much better chance to find out what's going on
<Ari-Yang> brent_arnold, I installed 12.10 while being hooked up to ethernet, so it d/led the wifi drivers for me
<brent_arnold> Ari-Yang: the Yoga 13 has no hardwire Ethernet.
<Bigsista> brent_arnold: what model is it?
<Shrap> veryhappy, you mean with static ip?
<Ari-Yang> o
<veryhappy> Shrap: yes.
<Ari-Yang> well I was able to find the wifi driver easily for 12.04
<brent_arnold> Bigsista: It is a Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 13
<Ari-Yang> and it's probably easy to find the wifi driver for 12.10, and probably 13.04 too
<Dr_Willis_> for wifi. i find it worth while to find a cheap usb wifi dongle that works out of the box. :) that way if i install to a laptop that needs other wifi drivers. I plug in that  dongle. and then grab the drivers for the other wifi card.
<Shrap> veryhappy, i wont lie, i forget how to do that.  also it looks as though it may be trying to force ipv6 on this interface
<Dr_Willis_> easier then running a wire. ;P
<l_r> Bigsista, basically i could also use opensuse.build for building my debs locally, that's nice
<brent_arnold> Yeah that's probably true, I will try these things.
<brent_arnold> Thankyou all, will be back.
<veryhappy> Shrap: that might be another problem you know how ipv6 is built up in difference to ipv4 and the router might not support that.
<brent_arnold> One last question, and I know this is one of complete preference, but...
<brent_arnold> With a tablet what flavor would you guys recommend?
<Shrap> veryhappy, correct, 2 separate stacks.
<SonikkuAmerica> brent_arnold: What kind of tablet is it?
<darthanubis> brent_arnold, Jelly bean
<brent_arnold> It's an ultrabook, a Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 13
<Shrap> veryhappy, so how do i set a static ipv4 on, in my case, eth2
<brent_arnold> Never even heard of JB
<linux_> hey hey
<Seven_Six_Two> Shrap, make an entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ari-Yang> @ brent_arnold http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_version_history#Android_4.2_Jelly_Bean_.28API_level_17.29
<SonikkuAmerica> brent_arnold: Remind me what kind of touch screen IdeaPad has.
<veryhappy> Seven_Six_Two: thanks buddy for helping me out
<llakey> I'm running Ubuntu Server 12.10 on EC2. When I run the command "hostname -f" I get a result which includes the search domain us-west-1.compute.internal. I see this value in /etc/resolv.conf. I want to remove this value. I don't see this value anywhere in /etc/network/interfaces. Where is this coming from and how do I remove it?
<Shrap> veryhappy, what would this entry look like
<brent_arnold> It's just a 13" IPS touch screen, I'm uneducated on the specific products past that
<veryhappy> Shrap: hold on
<SonikkuAmerica> brent_arnold: You might wish to try Kubuntu Active.
<SonikkuAmerica> brent_arnold: Does it have a special pen?
<SonikkuAmerica> brent_arnold: Or do you use your finger?
<brent_arnold> Finger
<SonikkuAmerica> Kubuntu Active.
<veryhappy> Shrap: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<brent_arnold> I also use my... finger.
<SonikkuAmerica> brent_arnold: Kubuntu Active now, or Ubuntu 14.04 when it comes out.
<Seven_Six_Two> llakey, that's probably from your pppoe dialer
<brent_arnold> Sweet, thanks.
<Seven_Six_Two> llakey, or from your dhcp request
<SonikkuAmerica> brent_arnold: Both will be touch-oriented.
<veryhappy> Shrap: 1st Section
<Bigsista> brent_arnold: this thread might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1911972&page=8
<brent_arnold> kubuntu 12 or 13?
<Shrap> veryhappy, ok i'll give it a shot, one sec
<SonikkuAmerica> brent_arnold: Kubuntu ACTIVE 13.04 should be stable. It uses Plasma Active, but it's Kubuntu nonetheless
<BrianMc-linux> I'd like to ask a question if I may
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask | BrianMc-linux
<ubottu> BrianMc-linux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<goddard> BrianMc-linux: you may
<brent_arnold> Thanks thanks, nice find Bigsista
<llakey> Seven_Six_Two: thanks. ok. so my dhcp request could be returning a search domain. that makes sense. can i remove it somehow other than removing it from resolv.conf? my understanding is that on Ubuntu it's improper to edit resolv.conf
<BrianMc-linux> im running the linux-lite 1.06 and using a radeon hd 6570
<Shrap> veryhappy, no luck, still has the same behavior
<BrianMc-linux> I can install the driver with no problem, but its installed and I relog my monitor displays " input not available"
<brent_arnold> For some reason I can only find kubuntu active in i386
<BrianMc-linux> for my radeon. I should have said that
<megamanx1978> I am having issues with smc and spiral knights can someone help me get those games working?
<SonikkuAmerica> brent_arnold: There isn't a 64-bit version that I know of.
<veryhappy> Shrap: try iwlist scan eth2
<Shrap> veryhappy, so, another issue.  since i slipped into my cisco IOS habits, after saving the /etc/network/interfaces modifications i did ifconfig eth2 down and then up
<SonikkuAmerica> brent_arnold: But it should work fine regardless...
<brent_arnold> Awww...
<Shrap> veryhappy, and now the iface doesnt show up on ifconfig
<veryhappy> Shrap: sorry, it's supposed to be iwlist scan
<SonikkuAmerica> brent_arnold: You might ask about it in #kubuntu
<veryhappy> Shrap: then you should get some informations about the networks
<Shrap> veryhappy, nevermind, it's showing in iwconfig
<veryhappy> Shrap: ok.
<veryhappy> Shrap: do you have only wireless network connected right now?
<Seven_Six_Two> llakey, I believe that you should look in to modifying the dhclient.conf
<Shrap> veryhappy, my desktop is also connected through wireless so i cant really bombard the network with bad traffic, otehrwise i wont be able to troubleshoot with you
<l_r> Seven_Six_Two, ppa 's seem to start from sources
<Kb8wlu> wow somthing weird is happening on dual boot
<veryhappy> Shrap: no that's not what you shall do.
<megamanx1978> Secret maryo chronicles wont start
<l_r> Seven_Six_Two, i already have my debs built , no sources can be made avaiable
<veryhappy> Shrap: can you try a dhcp request on there?
<Shrap> veryhappy, on where
<Kb8wlu> dr willis
<l_r> Seven_Six_Two, is ppa still good?
<llakey> Seven_Six_Two: thanks. i'll check it out
<veryhappy> Shrap: go into a terminal and type sudo dhclient
<Kb8wlu> how do i uninstall ubuntu 13.04?
<megamanx1978> And I think I may be missing some java packages for spiral knights but I am not sure which ones
<Shrap> veryhappy, ok now what? im not sure what sending a dhcp request will do if i'm not on the network
<veryhappy> Kb8wlu: you have to install another operating system
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  perhaps you should be giving us details as to the problem and try to fix the problem?
<veryhappy> Shrap: well, it could have been that the system doesn't connect completely but it's already in the network and so you just don't get an information about the connection
<Kb8wlu> verry happy  i have win7 installed on second hard drive but somthing crazy
<Shrap> veryhappy, no, i disconnect from the network when it fails to connect, otherwise my whole network goes down.
<veryhappy> Kb8wlu: you can't easily remove another operating system, what are you planning to do?
<Dr_Willis_> since linux is on a seperate hd.. you just repartion/reformat that hd...
<Kb8wlu> it comes up grub with two windows 7 grub files and when i click on them it wont go to windows 7
<veryhappy> Shrap: got you.
<exad> ubuntu just crashed on me :(
<Seven_Six_Two> l_r, sorry, not sure but I think you might need sources for ppa
<Kb8wlu> wonder if i have to install windo 7 agagin
<veryhappy> Kb8wlu: then you have to correct your grub.conf in linux
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  - You CAN use the bios features to boot the windows hd directly if you wanted to
<l_r> :(
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  thats sort of a good reason to keep things on 2 seperate hds
<Dr_Willis_> the linuix install should not have TOUCHED the windows install at all
<Kb8wlu> Yes i can but rather use grub how do i edit grub boot
<Dr_Willis_> !fixgrub | Kb8wlu
<ubottu> Kb8wlu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  if reinstalling grub.. be sure it installs to your linux hd. 'sda' in your case
<Bluewolf1257> Yo doctor, I'm back again for more Broadcam trouble
<Dr_Willis_> I just use my pcs bios features most of the time..  i have several hds
<Kb8wlu> willis how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  do what....
<Kb8wlu> how do i clear the grub file and then update grub agagin
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  read the url the bot gave for restoreing grub..
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  the boot-repair tool is very handy
<Kb8wlu> ok thanks
<icedwater> Hi, how do I get gnome-screensaver to lock the screen properly in 12.04.2?
<BrianMc-linux> !ask I'm running Linux-Lite 1.06, After I install driver for radeon 6570, reboot, then my monitor cant display anything
<ubottu> BrianMc-linux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Dr_Willis_ wonders why everyone ignores the bot..
<BrianMc-linux> I didnt ignore, I gave it a hug. lol
<Kb8wlu> thanks for all yoru help willis
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  or just start using ubuntu for a week or 2 and then learn how to mess with grub.. you may find yourself rarely using windows...
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis_: perhaps because the bot should write a private message to the guest in order to be noticeable
<yofun> can anyone tell me whats wrong here? http://pastebin.com/nH9FNysL
<wilee-nilee> !cookie > veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy, please see my private message
<yesman> I
<yesman> want
<Dr_Willis_> veryhappy:  i find that gets ignreoed also.. ;) or they go 'what private message?' :P
<yesman> pizza P
<Kb8wlu> thats true willis
<Shrap> veryhappy, any ideas? i'm still stuck
<veryhappy> wilee-nilee: thank you
 * Dr_Willis_ goes back to trying to figure out how these other guys manage to reencode cartoons to be so small in filesize.. with the same codec/settings...
<Kb8wlu> Or just buy me a 200 laptop and just install ubunto on that and leavemy desktop with just windows
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  ive ran ubuntu from a 8gb usb flash drive befor..
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis_: could be, but more noticeable how i find
<Kb8wlu> Nice willis
<wilee-nilee> veryhappy, heh,
<Bluewolf1257> Dr_Willis_ Fun times haha
<veryhappy> Shrap: i'm sorry. i just don't know why you don't get in.
<Kb8wlu> its to difficult to run both on a single desktop
<veryhappy> Kb8wlu: you should get yourself a display manager
<Dr_Willis_> my desktop has a F8  (or F9) i hit when it boots up. thats lets me pick the os.. or i use grub.. its not difficlult Kb8wlu
<Bluewolf1257> Or laptop. I have to use windows to trouble shoot till my wifi works... and the reason I need my wifi to work is to get wifi...
<BrianMc-linux> I'm running Linux-Lite 1.06, After I install driver for radeon 6570, reboot, then my monitor cant display anything
<veryhappy> Bluewolf1257: what do you have for a problem with your wifi?
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  and its been suggested several times that you can try out ubuntu in virtualbox.
<Kb8wlu> is it normal to have downloads 28min to download boot  repair  iso
<Bluewolf1257> Typical broadcam driver, but being a newbie, I only have a general understanding.
<Bluewolf1257> I've managed to get it down to 8 error lines instead of 64 haha
<Bluewolf1257> @Kb8wlu Yeah
<utfans05> Kb8wlu: try grabbing it from a different site. the website may be under a heavy load right now
<SonikkuAmerica> Bluewolf1257: Wait a second... your Broadcom doesn't work with b43 or b43-lpphy?
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  what are you downloading exactly?
<Kb8wlu> 500kbs
<Kb8wlu> im downloading boot repair disk .iso
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  you dont need the ISO. you can Install boot-repair on your ubuntu install.
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  that iso file is HANDY to have however.
<Dr_Willis_> it can make a nice repair boot cd
<Kb8wlu> ok willis how do i do that?
<Bluewolf1257> SonikkuAmerica wut?
<Kb8wlu> You mean thru the terminal
<Shrap> SonikkuAmerica, i'm also having broadcom issues
<veryhappy> SonikkuAmerica: he's just a beginner :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Bluewolf1257, Shrap: Both of you do [ lspci ] in an Ubuntu terminal.
<SonikkuAmerica> (If you can)
<Shrap> lspci -k returns my wifi adapter using wl
<Dr_Willis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662780/
<Dr_Willis_> oops
<veryhappy> Shrap: SonikkuAmerica Bluewolf1257 i don't know how to help, thanks if you can help them out, i'm lost
<dank101> i divided by 0
<Kb8wlu> willis in ubuntu its showing me my windows 7 hard drive  with 512 is that normal
<Shrap> SonikkuAmerica, driver in use: wl
<SonikkuAmerica> veryhappy: I can; I've run into this issue before.
<SonikkuAmerica> Shrap: Is wl not working?
<veryhappy> SonikkuAmerica: thank you
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/boot-repair
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  windows may have a recovery hd partion, and a normal partion for the actual os.
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  you may need to try all the partions to figure out what one you need to boot with grub
<Bluewulf1257> Sorry guys, it crashed
<Kb8wlu> and when i was in win7 its shows a e: drive
<SonikkuAmerica> Bluewulf1257: What did?
<Bluewulf1257> What was said while I was gone (my client)
<Shrap> SonikkuAmerica, well im not sure what veryhappy had me do earlier but im a little worse off now.  cant manage my wifi through the gui.  but the issue is when i try to connect to my network, it fails to connect and keeps retrying, somehow flooding the network and essentially DoS'ing my network
<SonikkuAmerica> Bluewulf1257: In Ubuntu, run [ lspci ] in a terminal.
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  no idea what you mean about the e: drive
<Bluewulf1257> SonikkuAmerica, I'm having trouble with certain files needed for broadcam being missing
<Dr_Willis_> if your windows install was on an e: drive.. that is.. weird...
<SonikkuAmerica> Bluewulf1257: Do you have another machine?
<SonikkuAmerica> Bluewulf1257: If not, I'll just direct you to the Web page.
<Bluewulf1257> Sonikku, I can't at the moment. :/ I'm on windows doing essential work
<veryhappy> Shrap: sorry for confusing you earlier
<Dr_Willis_> your whold setup was a little odd Kb8wlu  - your windows install was on sdb. normally its on sda.    i would guess you swapped hds around somehow in the past.
<Shrap> veryhappy, no worries mate, im just not sure what i broke hehe
<Kb8wlu> Is it possible that when i tried to install yesterday that i have may installed a linux  partition on my win7 hard drive by mistake and that why i am having boot problems
<Bluewulf1257> SonikkuAmerica I can't at the moment
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  you rscreen shot earlier showed no linux partions
<SonikkuAmerica> Shrap, Bluewulf1257: You both should check this page: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Kb8wlu> YES WILLIS should i format my win 7 har drive and rest it back up with boot grub update
<SonikkuAmerica> Shrap: Get the firmware-b43-installer package, then run [ sudo modprobe -r wl ] and [ sudo modprobe b43 ]
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  i dont see why you think you need to do that...
<Shrap> alright
<Kb8wlu> How do i show that boot partition screen again
<Shrap> just toss it on a thumbdrive and do the standard dpkg -i?
<Bluewulf1257> SonikkuAmerica I'll have to do that later, I'm a bit busy. Ugh, parents.
<Shrap> then modprobe etc
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  use gparted to examine your hard drive layouts. or use 'sudo parted -l' i think
<Bluewulf1257> Sorry, I need the help, but don't have the time
<Kb8wlu> do i have to install gparted on my ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Shrap: First, I need the output of [ lspci -vnn -d 14e4: ]
<veryhappy> Bluewulf1257: then note yourself what SonikkuAmerica told you and try it later.
<Dr_Willis_> Kb8wlu:  if its not installed... yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Kb8wlu: GParted is on the live media.
<Kb8wlu> ok got it
<veryhappy> guys perhaps you can help me with another issue, last time i tried installing ubuntu on the harddrive on my other pc it failed writing the mbr to /dev/sda, is there any tool for checking the mbr sector of my harddrive?
<Kb8wlu> so like i have to type gparted in a terminal window to bring it up
<yofun> can anyone tell me whats wrong here? http://pastebin.com/nH9FNysL
<SonikkuAmerica> Kb8wlu: Or you can search the Unity dash for it (press the Windows key and type "gparted" (without the quotes))
<sayd> any good upstart tutorials out there? i don't know init stuff either :/
<SonikkuAmerica> yofun: Why cmake and not GNU make?
<Shrap> SonikkuAmerica, http://i.imgur.com/qsGrl45.png
<yofun> idk
<Dr_willis> Kb8wlu,  are you on your live cd? or installed ubuntu system right now>?
<veryhappy> sayd: could that possibly be what you searched for? http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<SonikkuAmerica> Shrap: Nope, b43 won't work for you (14e4:4727)
<Kb8wlu> this is strange in gparted need to look at this
<Shrap> SonikkuAmerica, do you feel like troubleshooting this very much?  if not i can just reinstall, this is a fresh system.  i installed linux, installed steam, did a apt-get dist upgrade and then it broke
<veryhappy> sayd: next time try searching the internet for yourself, you might get better in it
<Shrap> SonikkuAmerica, yeah i was under the impression that STA was my only otpion
<sayd> sure veryhappy ty
<Kb8wlu> how do i bring up that ubin
<Shrap> SonikkuAmerica, i was about to start building a little python ide but its kinda useless without internet lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Shrap: Well, it is getting late... but you might try Googling around
<Kb8wlu> willis i need help
<SonikkuAmerica> Shrap: lol
<sayd> veryhappy i didnt know about upstart so i installed xinetd, are they related?
<Shrap> SonikkuAmerica, i've been googling for a couple days, the only solution i find is "install sta drivers" lol
<Shrap> screw it' i'll learn later, time to nuke it from orbit
<SonikkuAmerica> Shrap: You might try bcrmsmac though: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<Shrap> SonikkuAmerica, it's strange because sta WAS working until i did a dist upgrade
<veryhappy> sayd: xinetd is a server that isn't related at all to upstart that is used for your runlevel
<veryhappy> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<veryhappy> !xinetd
<SonikkuAmerica> Shrap: It could be it got dropped from the kernel... I dunno
<SonikkuAmerica> !info xinetd
<ubottu> xinetd (source: xinetd): replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-7.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 126 kB, installed size 331 kB
<Shrap> SonikkuAmerica, yeah...either way its getting nuked and im starting over.  i dont feel like having a paperweight for any longer
<Dr_willis> wonder if upstart is going to get replaced in the next release.. or if they are going to push that  back again..
<SonikkuAmerica> Shrap: lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Shrap: Oh well, I tried...
<Shrap> baffling
<Shrap> i booted from my liveUSB
<Shrap> wifi connects right up
<Dr_willis> Shrap,  try booting with an older kernel.
<Shrap> thats exactly what i just did, i believe
<veryhappy> Shrap: what version exactly?
<veryhappy> uname -a
<Shrap> little late for that
<Shrap> im reinstalling
<Dr_willis> try all the old kernels on your installed system. ;) if one of them actuall did work.
<Dr_willis> so.. if you reinstall.. and install the broken kernel again.. it will still be broken
<Shrap> no
<Shrap> i mean
<Shrap> when i originally installed, it worked fine
<Shrap> it only broke after dist upgrade
<Dr_willis> yes.. the original install was using an older kernel.. that would have still been installed..   and selectable from the grub menus
<Dr_willis> along with all the other kernels you had installed in the past.
<Shrap> hmm
<Dr_willis> a dist-upgrade will pull in the latest kernel which is often 'held back'
<Dr_willis> so even with your new install.. it still might try to upgrade the kernel.. to the latest, which you claim broke things
<veryhappy> Dr_willis: let's assume i don't want to go to 12.10 because i want to stay on 12.04 LTS would dist-upgrade pull my system to 12.10 or not?
<Shrap> now it's doing the same thing in the installer
<Shrap> possibly a hardware issue at this point, failing chipset or something
<veryhappy> Shrap: IT? WHAT?
<Dr_willis> a dist-upgrade does NOT upgrade to the latest release  veryhappy  - its just a more intensive upgrade of the current release
<Shrap> the wireless.
<veryhappy> Shrap: there we go, and what does it do?/
<Shrap> veryhappy, you and i have been over this.
<veryhappy> Dr_willis: thanks for the info
<veryhappy> Shrap: that one, ok
<Shrap> indeed
<veryhappy> Shrap: just wanted to know what exactly
<Shrap> veryhappy, ah ok :)
<veryhappy> Shrap: well it might be a corrupt implementation?!
<Shrap> but it worked BEFORE, for like 2-3 days, which is the one wrench in the geras
<Shrap> gears*
<veryhappy> someone get a patch :D fast^^
<Shrap> whyyy is there no verbose log for this
<Dr_willis> Shrap,  and the live cd used to work also correct?
<Shrap> correct
<Shrap> i was downloading updates inline with the install the first time around
<Dr_willis> but its not working now... and the live cd hasent changed...
<Shrap> correct
<Shrap> the liveusb has been sitting on my shelf untouched since last week when i first installed it
<madprops> if anybody wants to try this http://chayotico.com/media/html/script.html
<Dr_willis> so that points to either a hardware issue.. or some other  very very weird bug..
<arcripex> guys help
<Dr_willis> madprops,  dont spam here please.
<madprops> ugh
<Shrap> right
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Shrap> it's entirely possible that it's a hardware issue...this thing's about 3 years old now and it went to iraq with me
<Shrap> aaaaand i used to smoke inside with it on my lap.  im surprised it's not totally ruined yet.
<sayd> veryhappy im trying to do this but with upstart. any idea? http://wiki.znc.in/Running_ZNC_as_a_system_daemon
<veryhappy> sayd: i don't have a big clue about upstart, sorry. you'll have to find someone else
<Dr_willis> Shrap,  proberly has those huge camel spiders inside it... i ve seen pics on reddit.. ;P
<_thufir_> thufir: how do you know that SANE is installed and configured correctly?  the Samsung unified driver doesn't see it:    http://askubuntu.com/questions/294965/
<Dr_willis> sayd,  i tend to just ssh in, and run znc when i need it. or start it from rc.local
<_thufir_> how do you know that SANE is installed and configured correctly?  the Samsung unified driver doesn't see it:    http://askubuntu.com/questions/294965/
<Shrap> Dr_willis, i've seen them in real life.  they're not very nice lol, but the ones on reddit are unusually large specimens
<Shrap> they were usually about the size of my palm, so like a CD
<Dr_willis> taste like chicken..
<Kb8wlu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5663183/
<Kb8wlu> how do i correct this
<Dr_willis> Kb8wlu,  assume people on irc have the attention span of a goldfish... :) give some details
<ViVXone> how do i connect to php?
<Kb8wlu> dr willis check this out
<Kb8wlu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5663183/
<sayd> Dr_willis ok.. was just trying to get my head around it but looks like thats not gonna happen
<Dr_willis> Kb8wlu,
<Dr_willis>  => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda... so.. install a bootloader onto sda
<Kb8wlu> How do i do that sir?
<sayd> i still see "upgrade is available" even though im already on 13.04
<Subhadip> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 12.04. The version of Unity installed on my computer is 5.18 although I can see the latest version for 5.0 series, 5.20 (SRU 4) has already been released one month ago. Anyone has any idea why I haven't received that update yet?
<Dr_willis> Kb8wlu,  the boot-repair tool handles it for me..  when ive needed to do so..  seems like its using EFI from later in that file.. I dont have any systems that use EFI. so  thats about the extent of my grub-skills
<Shrap> Dr_willis, gonna go totally into left field here and go with a totally different distro, see if that does anything.  more to satisfy my curiosity than any actual working theory.
<Kb8wlu> Ouch!!!
<icedwater> sayd: upgrade of a package or the entire distribution?
<Dr_willis> Kb8wlu,  you said the system was booting into your ubuntu installed system however?
<Kb8wlu> Yes willis
<Guest8542> Hi everyone, I've just done an ubuntu minimal install and every thing has gone perfectly except sound. It seems my nvidia cards hdmi audio is taking priority over my usb headset.
<Guest8542> How could I find out what module the nvidia card uses to block it?
<Dr_willis> Kb8wlu,  so remind us of the actual problem then?
<sayd> icedwater it says New release '13.04' available
<veryhappy> Guest8542: try lspci first then you know what's built in your computer/notebook
<icedwater> Oh, that's odd.
<Kb8wlu> let me restart my system and then get the problem screen shot
<Guest8542> veryhappy: It's definitely nvidia card
<Guest8542> aplay -l
<Guest8542> veryhappy: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<veryhappy> Guest8542: so you want to block the card. you could first find out what library is used and set it in the configuration for modprobe as blacklisted. the other possiblity would be to look for asound.state and try to fix the problem (might be s/pdif that's disturbing)
<Guest8542> veryhappy: Yes that's what I was trying to ask, how could I find out what library it uses? I found the appropriate file to blacklist it
<veryhappy> Guest8542: if you want to paste something use pastebin.
<Guest8542> veryhappy: Sorry I figured one line would be alright
<veryhappy> Guest8542: sudo lsmod
<Guest8542> veryhappy: I tried to lsmod | grep snd but I have a whole slew of entries
<veryhappy> and then look for snd
<veryhappy> try grep hdmi
<icedwater> I don't get anything and I'm on 12.04.2, for what it's worth. There might be a switch to turn that prompt off.
<Guest8542> veryhappy: Hm one moment
<xavier23> Hi guys. Is it possible to use null mailer on ubuntu without an external MTA?
<veryhappy> guys i need a tool to check my harddrive sector for the master boot record.
<veryhappy> xavier23: actually i think no, because it receives and sends the emails for you, right?
<yofun> can anyone tell me whats wrong here? http://pastebin.com/nH9FNysL
<Kb8wlu> Ok i get grub bootup and it says Ubuntu option advance options for ubuntu  and windows 7 loader on /dev/sdb1 and windows 7 loader on /dev/sdb2 wich non of them boot to windows 7 and still botts to ubuntu
<xavier23> veryhappy: well, i am running a ubuntu server…. i just need a daemon to deliver mail for me , but i don't have access to an ISP (external) mail server
<xavier23> so need to deliver mails myself
<xavier23> i'm guessing i can't use null mailer for this
<Kb8wlu> willis
<icedwater> yofun: trying to learn cmake myself, can't help much there. What was the issue with the compiler though? Seemed it couldn't find c++.
<CavalierPrime> use postfix to deliver mail to your email client
<veryhappy> xavier23: honestly i just used my logic for this, have no clue about mail server tho, sorry
<icedwater> It is usually a symlink to gcc or g++, right?
<Bluewolf1257> So this is why my wireshark is  tripping balls...
<elkingrey> I'm going to be switching to Ubuntu from Fedora, and I'm curious if anybody here has a good methodology for cleaning out their home folder. Sure, I could bring it all with me to the new distro with clean install, but there's a lot of stuff I don't know what it does. I know I want all my music and bookmarks and stuff brought with me. But how do I find stuff I don't need or want and get rid of it?
<Kb8wlu> willis you their buddy
<Dr_willis> Kb8wlu,  im in and out all day/night
<madprops> elkingrey: well you have to consider all the configuration (.dot) files which have the configuration options for the apps you have used
<utfans05> kkerwin: did you get all your issues fixed?
<Dr_willis> elkingrey,  move over what you know you want.. then archive the rest. ;)  cleaning out what you know you wont need.. like tmp and configs
<xavier23> CavalierPrime: thanks, i was hoping to avoid having to set up postfix……i guess theres no way to avoid it
<CavalierPrime> xavier23:   https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-and-setup-postfix-on-ubuntu-12-04
<CavalierPrime> xavier23 i have a server that delivers internal mail, that's the way I do it
<Kb8wlu> sorry i getting this on boot ubuntu advance option for ubuntu and windows 7 loader on /dev/sdb1 and windows 7 loader /dev/sdb2 non of them boot to windows 7  and system setup
<xavier23> CavalierPrime: Ok, thanks
<Dr_willis> Kb8wlu,  but if you tell the bios to boot the windows hd - does it boot windows correctly?
<Kb8wlu> Yes i just have to switch boot devices in bios
<Loshki> elkingrey: I take my home folder and rename it to folder.old and start with a new folder. Then, as I discover I need stuff from folder.old, I move it over. (and make a backup before you begin)
<Dr_willis> Kb8wlu,  and what does windows do exactly/grub do - when you try booting those 2 grub entries?
<Kb8wlu> gives me bunch of startup screens
<xiamx> I'm sshed in to my college's lab machine, where I'm not root, but I want to create a "rootless envirment" where i can install mongodb and etc, is this possible?
<Dr_willis> whos startup screens? windows? linux? ubuntus?
<elkingrey> What I'd like to do is use the backup tool. Then when I have the new install up and running use the backup tool again to put everything into a temporary folder, and then drag over what I need. Is that possible? Or when I use the backup tool to resotre, will it only go to my home folder?
<Kb8wlu> linux
<Loshki> xavier23: pretty much all the mailers, postfix included, have canned solutions for your situation...
<Dr_willis> Kb8wlu,  so selecting windows.. boots to linux or just goes back to the grub menu?
<Kb8wlu> goes back top grub menu
<xavier23> Loshki: thanks - i'll take a look
<Dr_willis> so basically you need to figure out whats incorrect for your system/grub windows items - that its not booting windows..  thats somthing ive rarely neeed to look into.
<Kb8wlu> should i try to repair the grub again?
<elkingrey> And another question I have. There used to be a bug with Ubuntu where you couldn't get quality installs, if any, from a SanDisk USB. Has this bug been fixed?
<Dr_willis> Kb8wlu,  somting i would try.. would be to power down.. and swap the cables on the 2 hard drives.. making sda become sdb..  then have the bios boot the linux drive that would be sdb.. its Possible  windows is confused by being on sdb
<wilee-nilee> elkingrey, You have to remove the firmware.
<Kb8wlu> Ok i will do that willis be right back
<elkingrey> wilee-nilee: How do I do that?
<wilee-nilee> elkingrey, From windows if I recall, the web is your answer I believe.
<elkingrey> I'm running Fedora already.
<sayd> hmm even after upgrading to saucy im still seeing the "new version is available"
<elkingrey> wilee-nilee: It's got a Fedora LiveCD installer on it already.
<elkingrey> wilee-nilee: So, it's already formatted for installing Fedora anyways. I was able to install Fedora just fine. Do I still need to reformat id?
<veryhappy> ok bye guys, see you later
<CavalierPrime> kb8wlu:  d/l and try the Boot Repair Live CD, may be an easy fix
<wilee-nilee> elkingrey, The firmware is called U3 it has to be removed to get a working usb, I gave mine away. Fedora can be reinstalled if needed.
<OerHeks> !info u3-tools
<ubottu> Package u3-tools does not exist in raring
<OerHeks> !info u3-tool
<ubottu> u3-tool (source: u3-tool): tool for controlling the special features of a U3 USB flash disk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1.1 (raring), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; arm; armel; armhf; i386; ia64; mipsel; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; hurd-i386)
<wilee-nilee> elkingrey, I am assuming this is the problem, a sandisk cruzer. http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2550/~/removing%2Funinstalling-u3-launchpad-on-a-pc
<elkingrey> wilee-nilee: Do those instructions exist for linux?
<ViVXone> where do i find password for php irc?
<wilee-nilee> elkingrey, I only found when I had one a windows removal.
<Loshki> elkingrey: Your backup strategy above sounds fine, and you should be able to restore to a temporary folder. The precise details will depend on what you use for backup.
<elkingrey> Loshki: Thanks.
<goddard> yo yo yo
<Dr_willis> hmm.. arista is not wanting to load a video file i got.. its a mpeg2.. that shouldent be a weird format should it?
<A1Recon> any reason that Tab should not autocomplete /link/to/file ??
<elkingrey> I'm having difficulty finding the instructions to turn Ubuntu iso into a USB disk image from a Fedora computer.
<Dr_willis> elkingrey,  you can dd the iso file straight to usb if you wanted to
<Dr_willis> elkingrey,  or use unetbootin, or other tools at the pendrivelinux site
<lud_> help?
<Loshki> !ask | lud_
<ubottu> lud_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lud_> oh
<elkingrey> Dr_willis: Can you hook me up with the link to instructions?
<lud_> is there any command line utility using which I can google things ? also any nice command line based internet browsers
<lud_> !patience | lud_
<ubottu> lud_, please see my private message
<MarkKostapoulos> Get more visits to your site / blog. Free. - Free Traffic Exchange http://www.reachbanners.com/
<lud_> ._.
<lud_> MarkKostapoulos: die please
<MarkKostapoulos> ok
<MarkKostapoulos> how do you want me to die?
<lud_> suicide
<lud_> hara kiri
<MarkKostapoulos> ok
<lud_> any stuff you like
<MarkKostapoulos> katana it is
<Loshki> elkingrey: Easiest might be http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<lud_> MarkKostapoulos: yea
 * MarkKostapoulos died
<lud_> sarcasm
<Dr_willis> elkingrey,  pendrivelinux site has tools.. or just dd the iso file straight to the flash.
<Dr_willis> sudo dd if=the.iso  of=/dev/sdX
<lud_> oh :3 no one knows anwser to my question sad, know any place where I can find anwser to it?
<Dr_willis> theres cli browsers if thats what you are asking about
<lud_> yea
<Dr_willis> they are in the default repos.. links, w3m i recall..
<lud_> I need cli browsers, because I am not able to use GUI :3
<lud_> okthanks :)
<Dr_willis> ive seen some that can do graphics via the framebuffer..
<Dr_willis> !info links3g
<ubottu> Package links3g does not exist in raring
<Dr_willis> !info links
<ubottu> links (source: links2): Web browser running in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 454 kB, installed size 1101 kB
<Loshki> lud_: lynx/links are 2 cmd line based browsers...
<lud_> :o
<Dr_willis> !indo w3m
<Dr_willis> !info w3m
<ubottu> w3m (source: w3m): WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.3-8build1 (raring), package size 1121 kB, installed size 2156 kB
<lud_> oh great
<lud_> that will work just fine for me
<lud_> :)
<Dr_willis> if you ask which one supports flash... i will slap you.....
<lud_> lol no I will not
<lud_> lal
<lud_> you can even kill me
<lud_> stab me to death
<lud_> or maybe hang me
<Dr_willis> someone in here seriously asked about that the other day...
<lud_> oh
<Dr_willis> then was upset when it couldent be done..
<exad> LMAO
<exad> sorry, just happen to be reading.. too funny
<Dr_willis> i forget which one of those console/text browsers could do images... i play with it ages ago...
<lud_> It's just that my processor is so old that it doesn't support GUI :3
<Sam_> Is the official release downloads a little slow tonight or is it just me?
<Dr_willis> lynx, links, w3m
<lud_> P4 (it is )
<Sam_> seems like it
<lud_> Sam_: maybe or maybe not
<lud_> ls
<lud_> aww dammn
<lud_> I just love irssi
<deckard> hello. is this the Ubuntu help room?
<lud_> yes!
<exad> tentatively
<deckard> oh great. I am new to Ubuntu and do not know much about terminal. Will you tell me how to tell terminal to navigate to a folder like when you partially type a name and hit tab and it finishes it
<Sam_> the cd command
<deckard> i need to run a shell script in the home folder :)
<Sam_> cd <directory path>
<frenocha> deckard, you can use wildcards
<deckard> dont know what they are
<deckard> when i flick the shell as is, it opens in text
<ThatOneRoadie> deckard: [ cd <path> ], and remember, starting the path with / starts it at /
<deckard> in Mint it aske dme if i wanted to run
<deckard> ty
<Dr_willis> you can open a terminal, then drag/drop the folder into it.. ;) i recall it filling in the path
<Dr_willis> with some terminals that is..
<ThatOneRoadie> So /home/user/folder != home/user/folder
<deckard> ty to you all
<deckard> i will learn them all
<lud_> nice google asks me to enable javascript.
<exad> quick way to home : ~?
<exad> quick way to home : ~/
<exad> Sorry -_-
<Dr_willis> exad,  quicker way.. 'cd'
<exad> NO WAY
<Dr_willis> way back     'cd -'
<lud_> :o
<deckard> also, how may i get the lib32 files to create x86 enviroment ?
<exad> YOU'RE RIGHT!
<Dr_willis> it pays to read the various bash books....   ;)
<elkingrey> I'm getting this error when trying to open unetbootin
<elkingrey> [seth@LockBox Downloads]$ ./unetbootin-linux-583
<elkingrey> ./unetbootin-linux-583: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<yofun> http://pastebin.com/YqQjUywU any idea whats wrong here?
<yofun> i fixed part of it
<yofun> now i have this
<Dr_willis> looks like it wants that library elkingrey ..
<Guest32054> anyone know if amd has drivers for the 8xxx series?
<Sam_> deckard - apt-get install ia32-libs
<deckard> ty
<deckard> how may i get root?
<Sam_> remember to use sudo ;)
<Dr_willis> elkingrey,  you are on fedora? or am i thinking of someone else?
<Sam_> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<deckard> ty
<yofun>   /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible
<yofun>   /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc
<yofun> seems to be the issue
<T3mp3> where i can get BOT for scanning timthumb ?
<lud_> yofun: broken C++ compiler?
<deckard> ThatOneRoadie, ty
<Dr_willis> T3mp3,  clarify what you are asking please...
<lud_> 5th and 6th line
<yofun> lud how do i check?
<elkingrey> Yes, on Fedora
<lud_> yofun: try to compile a simple hellow world using g++?
<Dr_willis> elkingrey,  unetbootin may be in the fedora packages..
<yofun> eh
<yofun> lol
<Dr_willis> elkingrey,  or you can use dd to make a bootable usb.
<T3mp3> how to scan timthumb ?
<lud_> oh and I don't know much about cmake either
<deckard> do i need to install proprietary  divers for video card?
<lud_> T3mp3: maybe google :3
<yofun> ya the issue os cmake
<Dr_willis> T3mp3,  and whats a timthumb/ and scan it for what?
<Sam_> deckard, most likely
<yofun> not finding it
<deckard> Sam_, what is the name of that GUI ?
<Sam_> what gui?
<Sam_> Unity?
<LLckfan> Does any1 know how to stop Shockwave flash from crashing? I have uninstalled both Flash and my browser (Chrome), installed both from a fresh download, and scanned my computer (come up clean). Everything is updated
<deckard> for proprietary driver
<benwa> hey there
<deckard> video
<benwa> I need a kernel/grub guru
<benwa> anyone like this around?
<Dr_willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<icedwater> benwa: just ask your question and someone might pop in.
<Sam_> I'm not sure what your asking.  There should be a little popup in the right hand corner of your screen asking you to install proprietary drivers
<elkingrey> Dr_willis: Okay, thanks. That was super easy to install. I always forget that these sorts of programs are in the fedora packages.
<walltender> Will some one point to me a simple daemon allowing plugins?
<deckard> none yet but i only installed recently
<Dr_willis> walltender,  a simple daemon that does what?
<Sam_> deckard - sudo apt-get update
<benwa> I'm running into   a pb with grub
<Sam_> then, sudo apt-get upgrade
<deckard> ty
<benwa> when I get I land in grub--rescude
<benwa> same pb as here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/493268
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493268 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "GRUB2 boots from raid1 device only after "grub rescue> insmod linux" + "rescue:grub> normal"" [Undecided,New]
<deckard> sorry to seem doubting of your advice, sam_, but is it not safer to just use the GUI updater over terminal?
<benwa> so if I do  "grub rescue> insmod linux" + "rescue:grub> normal" then it boots fine
<Dr_willis> deckard,  the gui is a front end for the cli tools i belive
<benwa> anyone now how grub works in details?
<deckard> okay, when i used Mint the said it was bad idea
<deckard> ok, ty
<Dr_willis> i cant imagine why... i basically only use the cli tools...
<lekremyelsew> benwa 1 or 2?
<Dr_willis> some would say using mint 'is a bad idea' ;)
<benwa> grub2 I believe
<SleepyDaddySoftw> possibly quick questions about ubuntu phone/tablet app packaging: 1) Can you distribute shared library packages to the phone/tablet versions of ubuntu? 2) Can self-contained applications list these shared library packages as dependencies, just like the desktop software center? Meaning, they are installed when the app is installed, if not already installed by another app with the same...
<SleepyDaddySoftw> ...dependency? 3) Once installed, can end-users overwrite installed shared libraries by some means (tethering to a PC, or accessing some kind of desktop mode by hooking up a keyboard/mouse/perhaps a display)? e.g. to install a custom build of a shared library?
<Sam_> mint is awesome :)
<benwa> oh hold I didn't a global update
<benwa> and a reinstall of grub got triggered
<benwa> I wonder if that'll fix the pb
<wilee-nilee> SleepyDaddySoftw #ubuntu-touch
<benwa> so my situation is tricky cuz
<lekremyelsew> benwa did you grub-mkconfig after the install?
<benwa> I wanna hange my setup and have my / on a raid 1
<LLckfan> Does any1 know how o make a mouse stop moving on its own
<benwa> I did update-grub
<walltender> Dr_willis: a simple monitoring daemon and different plugins allowing to monitoring hardware. But I don't think there's a simple example of this.
<samskiter> hi. does anyone know how i could go about extending the ubuntu log in to allow log in from conditions other than the user typing a password (for example face recognition log in) ??
<benwa> however at the end I get Found Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (12.04) on /dev/sda1
<LLckfan> Does any1 know how to make the mouse arrow stop moving on its own?
<lekremyelsew> ah, I'm not familiar with raid systems, I may not ne able to help you
<benwa> when really it's on /dev/md0
<benwa> lekremyelsew I'm gonna try this reboot and see I'm not getting the grub-probe error no such disk I used to get
<lud_> well It's just maybe
<lud_> because I don't know much about RAID
<lekremyelsew> bemwa: I'm pretty sure grub labels disks differently than they appear on the filesystem
<benwa> ok it work now
<deckard> I am receiving a message that I do not have privileged user and that i may only install in home folder and not system wide. Any drawbacks to this?
<benwa> but I got an error msg for several seconds
<benwa> saying error: file not found PRess any key to continue
<Dr_willis> deckard,  install what exactly?
<benwa> and then it boots fine
<deckard> Firestorm Viewer for Second Life (world game)
<deckard> In Mint i use to jsut run from home and i was fine i guess
<Sam_> your home folder should be fine
<benwa> lekremyelsew so you'd sais sda1 should be undetstood md0?
<Dr_willis> deckard,  it will all be in your home..
<deckard> okay, i am still trying to get it to run, ty
<Dr_willis> deckard,  if you had sudo riughts you could install it system wide
<deckard> benefit to this?
<Dr_willis> but i dont see the point in doing that..
<deckard> k
<LLckfan> Does any1 know how to make the mouse arrow stop moving on its own?
<deckard> ok
<Dr_willis> system wide - all users can run it
<benwa> actually md0 is active raid of sda1 maybe that's why
<camilo_> hola como voy a ubuntu en español?
<elkingrey> Loshki, Dr_willis: Thanks for the help. I've successfully installed Unetbootin, md5sum'ed my iso file and created a live usb image. Is there any sort of md5sum checking I can do on the live image as well?
<deckard> will all plugins for Firefox work on Ubuntu like it did on Windows?
<deckard> addons*
<lekremyelsew> benwa I'm not sure thats the correct name, but I know that it may be inconsistent to the filesystem name
<lekremyelsew> benwa: I also don't eveb know if grub is RAID aware
<ZeloZelos> camilo_, #ubuntu-es
<camilo_> gracias
<ZeloZelos> welcome
<benwa> lekremyelsew yeah it is
<exad> shouldn't his raid have a single mount point? /dev/sdx?
<belovedbe> How do I my active bitcoin-qt session in the command prompt? $ bitcoin-qt # This just open a new bitcoin-qt session
<lekremyelsew> benwa, good to know, but it is working now, right?
<benwa> not completely
<camilo_> alguién que me ayude en ubuntu en español no está muy movida la cosa
<benwa> hold on I wanted to show you something I can't recall the trick
<camilo_> es sobre Tor
<wilee-nilee> !es | camilo_
<ubottu> camilo_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<benwa> ah I got it
<benwa> lekremyelsew when you create your raid you need to set the metadata  to version 0.9
<camilo_> de ahí vengo... no hay mucha ayuda por allá
<benwa> my grub.cfg is fuck up tho
<ZeloZelos> camilo_, si utiliza google translate http://translate.google.com im seguro de que alguien le puede ayudar a
<benwa> what's the proper way to recinfig it without live cd?
<Myrtti> !language | benwa
<ubottu> benwa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<benwa> actually it's good I just need to remove the very first one
<camilo_> buena.... gracias.... me camuflaré :-)
<benwa> s/recinfig/reconfig
<ZeloZelos> benwa, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/live-cd-to-fix-restore-grub-and-grub2.html
<l_r> is N3568 - Shared Locking in C++ accept for c++14?
<benwa> update-grub is what I was looking for
<l_r> *accepted
<l_r> ops sorry
<l_r> bad channell
<ZeloZelos> benwa, you also could use grub customizer
<camilo_> I want to surf the internet deep ... as protect my ubuntu?
<benwa> ZeloZelos how does that work?
<LLckfan> Does any1 know how to make the mouse arrow stop moving on its own?
<ae86-drifter> Hi there, I have a jump host that i have access to, and it's IP has access to another network which has a web interface i need access to. How can I forward port 80 via the jump host so that I can access the web interface on my local machine? thanks
<ZeloZelos> benwa, it gives you a gui to change grub around, instead of typing commands n stuff
<benwa> oh it's a gui sweet
<benwa> nice
<ZeloZelos> ;)
<benwa> thanks !
<camilo_> Use TOR ... know it is not infallible
<ZeloZelos> camilo_, usted no necesita protección antivirus para ubuntu normalmente, sólo tenga cuidado acerca de los programas y que debe estar bien
<camilo_> a reliable directory that I can recommend?
<ZeloZelos> camilo_, buscar en el ubuntu software de centro de im seguro de que hay unos cuantos para elegir, todos recomendado
<benwa> alright I got it to work
<benwa> thanks for helping
<benwa> g'night folks
<ZeloZelos> ni ni
<camilo_> gracias...
<camilo_> the virus can be transferred from my ubuntu to another computer with windows without knowing? I understand that my ubuntu is not affected,
<ZeloZelos> si
<camilo_> si?
<SIFTU> LLckfan: you can use ssh -D and set your browser proxy
<ZeloZelos> hay muy pocos virusus ese efecto o ubuntu linux
<LLckfan> Does any1 know how to make the mouse arrow stop moving on its own?
<icedwater> camilo_: yes, if you want to be responsible and courteous you might install an antivirus.
<ZeloZelos> LLckfan, usually when my mouse moves on its own, there
<ae86-drifter> SIFTU, was that meant for me?
<ZeloZelos> s a hair in the optics or the mouse is breaking
<camilo_> ok
<SIFTU> ae86-drifter: I might have got the nick wrong.. the jump host one?
<ae86-drifter> yep
<SIFTU> ae86-drifter: then yes :)
<ae86-drifter> I'll try what you suggest, what should the bi,nd address be?
<ae86-drifter> thanks
<SIFTU> ae86-drifter: like this "ssh -D 8080:localhost:22 user@remote"
<SIFTU> ae86-drifter: then point your browsers sock5 proxy to localhost:8080
<LLckfan> No hair
<ae86-drifter> okay  i'll try now cheers
<camilo_> thanks
<ZeloZelos> LLckfan, did you check between the optic mirrors and the laser emiter (you would have to take the mouse apart)
<LLckfan> There is no hair
<LLckfan> If there was a hair it would do it all the time
<ZeloZelos> maybe, when is it doing it?
<ae86-drifter> SIFTU, I am getting the error:Bad dynamic forwarding specification '8080:localhost:22'
<LLckfan> When it is on the desk
<Random832> ae86-drifter: you don't put a target for dynamic forwarding
<Random832> that's why it's dynamic
<SIFTU> ae86-drifter: ah sorry "ssh -D 8080 user@remote"
<ae86-drifter> Random832, so I should change to localhost:8080 ?
<ae86-drifter> SIFTU, okay cheers
<ZeloZelos> if i use my mouse on the couch it jumps around/moves on its own, because the surface is rough LLckfan, but what i ment was, does it do that ramdomly, only when you are using a program, or something like that
<LLckfan> Random
<LLckfan> But when it starts it will not stop
<camilo_> I want to search directories from internet  deep  in the software center?
<ZeloZelos> i doubt the operating system has anything to do with the mouse moving ramdomly, is it wireless, perhaps interferance, if wired, maybe its slightly unplugged or the wire is getting worn
<LLckfan> wireless
<walltender> Dr_willis: a simple monitoring daemon and different plugins allowing to monitoring hardware. Do you know any such examples?
<LLckfan> And when I turn it off then back on it will not move ithout me moving it then it goes crazy
<SIFTU> walltender: zabbix, nagios
<ZeloZelos> its probably broken i guess, did you try it in a different computer LLckfan
<SIFTU> walltender: maybe just snmp
<ZeloZelos> camilo_, Por favor, inténtelo de nuevo que no entendemos
<gzy23> hey
<ZeloZelos> i think i go to bed too, gnight everyone
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<walltender> SIFTU: Thanks for the help, I am looking for a simple example so I could learn how to write one myself. In fact, I am googled how to allow a daemon to add plugins. But I didn't find anything
<SIFTU> walltender: you want to write your own monitoring system? in what language?
<Mewtini> um, hi! my computer's being really weird and, well.
<walltender> SIFTU: in C
<Mewtini> It's continually locking the folders up and complaining about /var/lib/dpkg/lock after running a sudo apt-get whatever.
<amh345> i'vw got a server the has some backups organized by date uploaded via scp.  are there any tools available that can merge these folders and remove duplicate files?
<Dr_willis> Mewtini,  the filesystems not getting remounted read only is it?
<Mewtini> think so
<Dr_willis> Mewtini,  thats a sign of hard drive/filesystem curruption or failure
<Mewtini> Yeah that's what I thought.
<Dr_willis> Mewtini,  see what 'dmesg' says about things.. look for IO error type lines
<Mewtini> In terminal?
<gzy23> Hi everyone, i'm new to IRC and trying to figure out whats going on.  Can anyone inform me why they usually come to the IRC chats?
<Mewtini> EXT4-fs error (device sda2) in ext4_new_inode:938: IO failure
<amh345> i see something called fslint for finding duplicate files.
<betrayd> !irc | gzy23
<ubottu> gzy23: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ejv> gzy23: for support and/or education
<Mewtini> And then lower down it has another IO failure (and a line has "journal has aborted")
<SIFTU> amh345: yeah you could script it
<Mewtini> gzy23: Yeah, I haven't usually had to come in here, but... yeah, for those times when my system goes berserk.
<camilo_> no problem I go to sleep
<gzy23> do you find this to be more helpful than other things like simply googling or posting on a forum?
<Dr_willis> Mewtini,  id be making backups of critical info on that filesystem. then perhaps fscking from a live cd..
<betrayd> gzy23: timing is a factor
<Mewtini> gzy23: I'm not on the Ubuntu forums, but I'd imagine that IRC has the time advantage
<betrayd> in irc, where you're lucky if people you see know about your problem
<Dr_willis> biggest resource here is often what people rember seeing at a site, or other places.. to point people to the right dirction
<Mewtini> and it has the personal troubleshooting thing
<Dr_willis> askubuntu.com is also worth bookmarking and searching as you wait in irc.
<betrayd> forum is right when you've got better things to do than sit around
<Mewtini> Dr_willis: Luckily I've got nothing on here other than some Minecraft saves, which I can afford to lose :)
<gzy23> ok cool thanks!
<Dr_willis> forums can often be hard to get specific info on.. askubuntu.com can be a bit more focused
<Mewtini> I had a Xubuntu system before this; it crashed after complaining about Xauthority.
<Dr_willis> Mewtini,  common issue is the .Xauthority file getting owned by root.  its a security file thing that needs to be owned by the user running X.
<Mewtini> Which is why I went ahead and dug up an Ubuntu 12.04 disc (which I upgraded to 12.10, then to 13.04)
<netlar> Mewtini: how did your upgrades go?
<Dr_willis> hard drives defainatly seem to be the #1 point of failure these days
<deckard> hello again, how do i find the "additional drivers" gui?
<Mewtini> Dr_willis: Ah, okay... someone said to try deleting the /var/lib/dpkg/lock but I haven't yet, since it won't let me
<Mewtini> netlar: They went flawlessly.
<Dr_willis> Mewtini,  if the filesystem is read only.. you cant delete/write anything.. untill its checked/remounted read/write
<Mewtini> Yeah, I know.
<netlar> Mewtini: good to know, hope that is my experience when the time comes
<Mewtini> Not sure why this computer is dying on me so quickly, though; it's only about a year old.
<Dr_willis> Mewtini,  they make hds as cheap as they can these days. ;(
<SIFTU> Mewtini: yeah HDD quality has dropped since the flood
<deckard> how do i install the proprietary drivers ?
<Mewtini> I wouldn't think that a lenovo thinkpad would be that horrible.
<Dr_willis> if you look at what a typical HD is doing.. its amazing they are realiable as they are
<deckard> for video cars
<Mewtini> hrm.
<Dr_willis> deckard,  what video card? what ubuntu release
<deckard> newest release, Nvida GeForece 9600m GT
<deckard> Force*
<deckard> i see it in Software center?
<Dr_willis> deckard,  software-sources tool -> addational drivers tab..
<deckard> ty
<Dr_willis> that should suggest what to install.
<Mewtini> I'm supposed to be moving over to another computer soon, but it has lower specs than this one and is actually from '07... so hopefully that goes well?
<deckard> i find it, ty
<Mewtini> Also, I'm trying to burn the 13.04 .iso to a USB stick with UNetbootin to install it on the other computer.
<Mewtini> (The other computer doesn't have a cd drive.)
<Mewtini> And somehow it refuses to work?
<betrayd> will it boot from USB?
<Dr_willis> the Pendrivelinux site has alterantives to Unetbootin
<Mewtini> Yeah, it has that option.
<deckard> i see so many, any advice which to choose?
<Dr_willis> or you can 'dd' the iso file straight to the usb flash.
<Mewtini> BIOS > Temporary boot device > USB HDD 2.0.
<Dr_willis> deckard,  look for one that says sugested/reccomended.. ;)
<deckard> none say this
<Dr_willis> flip a coin then i guess.. ;)
<Mewtini> And going back to corrupt hard drive, I rebooted to try to kick it into working... and instead it failed to get anywhere from the Ubuntu splash.
<Dr_willis> i dont know what they say... so really cant advise
<deckard> i see proprietary , tested
<deckard> and the others are propretary
<deckard> go with that
<Dr_willis> Mewtini,  eww..   might be worth trying a live cd and see if you can fsck the drive
<Mewtini> So I ended up rebooting with the recovery 3.8.20-whatever kernel in recovery, and ignored the fact that it couldn't get /tmp to mount
<Mewtini> (with i to ignore)
<Mewtini> Hm, okay.
<Dr_willis> i really have to wonder what the 'real world' lifespan will be of these ssd's that everyone is starting to switch to.
<Mewtini> A'ight, I just tried fsck for the heck of it
<Mewtini> Mostly because I won't have access to a live cd for ~week and am too paranoid to wait that long :/
<ThatOneRoadie> Dr_willis: About 10 million read/write operations, which is why Trim is required, and if you defrag an SSD I will murder your family
<Mewtini> It apparently did *something*
<ThatOneRoadie> %s/required/recommended
<Mewtini> (c'mon let's go defrag an ssd)
 * ThatOneRoadie gets the LART
<ripthejacker> what does the 127.0.1.1 in the /etc/hosts mean?
<ThatOneRoadie> ripthejacker: loopback
<Dr_willis> ThatOneRoadie,  makes ya wonder about people running windows on ssds and windows auto-defrag stuff...
<ThatOneRoadie> i.e. "This Machine"
<betrayd> huh 1.1
<ripthejacker> ThatOneRoadie: no 127.0.0.1
<ThatOneRoadie> Dr_willis: 7 and up auto-senses ssd's and won't defrag
<ripthejacker> *not
<ThatOneRoadie> 127.0.0.0/8 is all loopback
 * Dr_willis wonders what if its a SSD in a usb enclosure..
<ThatOneRoadie> try 127.255.237.153
<ThatOneRoadie> loops back
<ripthejacker> ThatOneRoadie: if I try to resolve my hostname it gives 127.0.1.1
<ThatOneRoadie> 127.0.1.1 is a loopback address
<ripthejacker> I want it to resolve to the IP set by the router
<Dr_willis> ripthejacker,  edit your /etc/hosts file perhaps?
<ThatOneRoadie> sooooooo you want http://TheCompy1/ to resolve to 192.168.2.x?
<ripthejacker> but will it affect anything else?
<Dr_willis> it will just affect that machine
<ripthejacker> Dr_willis: the ip given by the router is not constant
<ripthejacker> no
<Dr_willis> ripthejacker,  my router has options to make it assign ip based on mac. ;)
<Dr_willis> so they stay constant
<ripthejacker> i want my hostname to relsolve to 192.168.1.x
<walltender> SIFTU: Do you know any such examples?
<SIFTU> walltender: not in C
<ripthejacker> Dr_willis: the router in my office may have the same capabilities but i'm don't have acces to it's admin
<walltender> SIFTU: C++ is also fine I assume.
<Mewtini> Rebooted Ubuntu after fsck.
<Mewtini> And it booted without any errors whatsoever. :D?
<Mewtini> And lo and behold, it's fine.
<Dr_willis> Mewtini,  id be keeping an eye on that hd.. it may be sick. ;)
<Mewtini> Wow.
<Mewtini> Oh, it probably is.
<yesman> :P
<deckard> i am not able to choose webcam on those tiny flash boxes. what could it be?
<Mewtini> It killed Xubuntu...
<SIFTU> Mewtini: yeah run smartmon on it
<Dr_willis> not like the old days where you could hear the hds dieing on you...
<Dr_willis> deckard, sometimes with flash you have to 'fullscreen' the flash video/player befor you can click on the flash settings buttons
<Mewtini> I think that the bad sectors happen to fall where Linux ends up being; my Windows 7 partition has always been fine, although I need to keep that image for school's sake.
<deckard> i try, ty
<Mewtini> (If I had my way, I'd delete it and make way for Linux.)
<Dr_willis> Mewtini,  ive repartioned hds to put bad sectors in a 'dont use' partition. ;)
<Mewtini> haha
<Dr_willis> those hds tend to be come the 'media drives' for the kids rokus or other media player devices
<Dr_willis> if they die.. they die
<Mewtini> Windows 7 has 130GB all to itself; Ubuntu's stuck on a measly 30GB. :(
<Mewtini> And then about 5GB swap space.
<Dr_willis> i got a 100gb ssd just for ubuntu in this box.
<Dr_willis> smazing how fast it boots up
<Mewtini> :D
<Mewtini> I first noticed earlier on today when it wouldn't let me unzip an archive
<Dr_willis> the bios post info takes longer then grub --> login screen
<Mewtini> And then it got worse when I realized that it wouldn't let me install Amarok (testing media players))
<Mewtini> But... for the moment, it's running beautifully. I just need it to live long enough for me to get Ubuntu on the other computer and move my files over...
<Mewtini> And if anything, I can use Windows if need be.
<Dr_willis> Blasphmy!
<Mewtini> I know, right.
<Dr_willis> whats sad.. i bought a $12 'usb video grabber' that was supposed to work in ubuntu.. but unfortunatly the company switched chipsets and kept the same name for the device.. so it dont work in linux.
<Mewtini> Oh no...
<Dr_willis> and the device is so poor.. only the software that came with it.. works in windows. ;)
<Dr_willis> but for $12  i guess i cant rant too much
<Mewtini> true
<Dr_willis> im suprised it works as well as it does.. if it just worked in linux. ;(
<Mewtini> So it runs well in Windows?
<Dr_willis> it works. ;)
<Dr_willis> the device is identified as 'oem-video-capture'  ;P
<Mewtini> But yeah, it's a good thing that it didn't cost, like, $50.
<Dr_willis> shows how well done the drivers are.
<Dr_willis> No other video capture software in windows works with it.. jkust the software that came with it.
<Mewtini> Hm...
<Dr_willis> and a 30min cartoon - grabs to be a 300mb video file.. been doing video convertings   this week. ;)
<deckard> If i switch to a very low graphics intensive dekstop will that also take away from the game i play?
<Mewtini> My younger sister has a VisTablet that she used on her Windows 7 school computer (it was shipped with it) and her computer broke
<Dr_willis> deckard,  take away? most games can use their own res settings.
<Mewtini> and she's mad because it doesn't work on Linux
<Mewtini> (I have a Wacom Bamboo but she doesn't like how small it is)
<kvothetech> Mewtini: look up hcl before getting it :)
<switching> I have two questions: one, why is wubi not opening?  two, is it possible to set up a dual boot by booting off of a usb?
<deckard> i just want to put the least amount of work on my system as far as the desktop and affects. but i want the game to stay as nice as it looks now on ubuntu
<Mewtini> switching I'd guess that it'd be possible to set up a dual boot?
<Dr_willis> switching,  you can do a full install to a usb hd, or flash drive. and boot it and use grub on the usb to dual boot.
<Dr_willis> switching,  and as for wubi.. its best to forget wubi exists...
<switching> no i mean install off of the usb to a partition
<switching> dr_willis ;(
<switching> but it is still supposed to work right
<SIFTU> deckard: it will be ok
<switching> at least for 12.04
<Mewtini> wubi works, yes
<SIFTU> deckard: and probably better without the effects
<deckard> okay ty, which dekstop do you recomend ?
<Mewtini> at least it did for 12.10
<deckard> do i keep unity/
<switching> mewtini any suggestions?
<switching> i tried disabling firewall/antivirus to no avail
<SIFTU> deckard: lighter desktops are xfce, lxde etc
<Mewtini> Um! I used Unity, because I love the look; it does look like it eats my resources (my computer is already pushed to its limits just running an OS)
<deckard> can i find all the info on getting those from the forums?
<buengenio> how can I add indicators/applets to the top panel (or whatever it's called) in Unity?
<SIFTU> unity is one of the heaviest along with KDE
<buengenio> I don't see any config options for it anywher
<Mewtini> GNOME 3 is terrible, just sayin'.
<Mewtini> KDE is slow although I had it at first because it reminded me of Windows.
<switching> "Use the checkboxes to choose whether you’d like to Install Ubuntu alongside another operating system, delete your existing operating system and replace it with Ubuntu, or — if you’re an advanced user — choose the ’Something else’ option" does this mean I can set up a dual boot while booting off of a usb?
<SIFTU> Mewtini: not slow for me
<Mewtini> XFCE is really light and prettier than LXDE, but I like Unity's eye candy. ;)
<Mewtini> switching: yes, it does!
<Mewtini> Something else allows you to set up your own partitions and things.
<deckard> how i get xfce?
<switching> mewtini alright, hopefully this doesn'
<crankharder> why is it when I remove a package some /etc/ files don't get removed, and if I rm them manually, and then reinstall the package they aren't put back in place?
<switching> t mess things up
<Mewtini> switching hopefully!
<switching> I tried to manually partition once and my computer went haywire
<Mewtini> oh no!
<kvothetech> crankharder: such as
<crankharder> monit
<Mewtini> deckard it should be in the software center
<crankharder> it left everythign in /etc/monit as well as /etc/logrotate.d/monit and some other things
<deckard> ty
<Dr_willis> crankharder,  thats why apt-get has a PURGE option, and some programs have setting files in their own seperate package
<Mewtini> I think there's a commandline way to do it but I forget it at the moment
<Mewtini> Same thing with the other DE's. :)
<Mewtini> And then there's Enlightenment...
<deckard> all i see is "About Xfce"
<crankharder> Dr_willis: ty
<kvothetech> crankharder: it's supposed to leave the logs and you probably changed something in /etc/monit.
<DragonRift> hello, I installed the ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386 on avirtual machine and it installed the Unity3D desktop by default and never let me chose a diff one during install. how do I change this
<Mewtini> Huh, I'll go on a Google Journey (tm)
<switching> do you think a 6 year old computer will be able to boot from usb?
<deckard> no no im not lazy i can do
<Dr_willis> DragonRift,  install a differnt desktop. select it at the login screen
<kvothetech> DragonRift: ctrl alt f1 apt-get install "gui you want"
<switching> or will I have to do DVD?
<deckard>  you thnk i can find XFC easy install instruction on forum?
<Mewtini> switching depends on if BIOS has it as an option
<Mewtini> also deckard what did you search for?
<deckard> XFCE
<switching> mewtini how to check?
<Mewtini> try 'xubuntu' for the search item
<Dr_willis> no need to use the console if  you can get to a terminal on X. ;)
<switching> mewtini any way besides rebooting and hitting f12? :P
<Mewtini> switching sadly, no :(
<switching> :(
<switching> ok
<switching> brb it is then
<Mewtini> so good luck!
<switching> ty
<kvothetech> switching: most can but yeah you have to look to make sure.
<Kb8wlu> whats the command to dual boot grub window
<Kb8wlu> dr willis you here?
<DragonRift> Dr_willis: I don't know how
<Kb8wlu> whats the command for grub to dual  boot
<kvothetech> Kb8wlu: ?
<DragonRift> kvmadsen: can I not download an ISO that has the gnome desktop?
<Mewtini> Kb8wlu - I probably won't know the answer, but I can try... not exactly sure what you mean, though
<Kb8wlu> i think is sudo repair-grub
<Mewtini> DragonRight: For Ubuntu? I don't think so.
<Mewtini> *DragonRift
<kvothetech> DragonRift: you can make one if you can't find one
<DragonRift> Newatin: this is a pain because the I am runnign in a VM and its doing like 1 FPS
<Mewtini> The one from ubuntu.com is only GNOME, but... yeah.
<Mewtini> DragonRift :(
<kvothetech> DragonRift: go to a console install a diff gui or install the xorg drivers for your vm platform if applicable
<DragonRift> kvothetech: I am new to linux and my programming instructor had me install ubuntu in a VM
<Mewtini> ah
<Mewtini> Linux is definitely a bit of a learning curve :)
<DragonRift> I have been using windows for 17 years
<Mewtini> Coming from Windows, that is.
<Dr_willis> WIndows has its own learning curve..
<Mewtini> OS X probably isn't as bad.
<Mewtini> switching, hi!
<Dr_willis> had to help a gui with windows 8 last week...  we couldent figure out where the wireless settings was at.
<Mewtini> How'd it go.
<Dewi> DragonRift: you can switch to xubuntu with the xubuntu-desktop package, it should run a bit better in a vim
<Dewi> DragonRift: er in a vm
<Mewtini> Yeah Windows 8 seems like it's an evil of its own.
<switching> if USB-FDD, USB-ZIP, and USB-CDROM are options, am i good to go?
<Mewtini> yes
<Mewtini> I think.
<DragonRift> anyone direct me to an ISO link
<switching> :D
<Dr_willis> Os-X has its own weird learning curve also.. well. more of a cliff..
<Dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Dewi> DragonRift: I have unity running okay in a VM with 3d acceleration but it's still pretty slow
<Mewtini> Yes but OS X to Linux is still not that bad.
<root_> hey everyone
<Mewtini> Just because... both are Unix based! ;)
<kvothetech> os x is messed cause it's supposed to be bsd but nothing from bsd applies (try it) same with all the macports and stuff..they're just messed up
<root_> i just downloaded kali linux, is there a speific channel for help with it?
<Dr_willis> root_,  check its homepage and see? i would guess #kali
<DragonRift> I was told to use the latest Ubuntu because 12.x did not support my laptop drivers
<kvothetech> Rootert: backtrack
<switching> uggghhhhhhhhhh wubi
<kalistudent> thanx kvothetech
<switching> i give up on you
<Dr_willis> and hopefully in the next year.. wubi will finally be dead. ;P and burried.
<Mewtini> Hopefully!
<switching> but it used to work ;-(
<Dewi> DragonRift: or you could try gnome-desktop-environment package, but that's gnome 3 so it still might be in 3d and slow, depends on whether it falls back ornot
<kvothetech> DragonRift: I do most of my installs using debootstrap..you should be able to do that and pick whatever version you want with whatever de you want
<switching> HALLELUJAH it worked!!!!!!
<Mewtini> Wubi is really great for those who... who just want to try it out.
<kvothetech> Dr_willis: people still use wubi?
<Dr_willis> and frogotten  like those silly tweak-ubuntu scripts from years ago..
<switching> kvothetech hi!
<Mewtini> But seriously live cd isn't hard.
<switching> i do!
<Dr_willis> and that dangerous 'macbuntu' stuff.
<switching> mewtini my computer despises it
<Mewtini> :(
<switching> last i tried it i had to search for my xp restore cd :(
<Mewtini> oh, no :(
<kvothetech> switching: lol why? between kvm, full install, xen, vbox, vmware  etc....wubi's kinda pointless
<switching> but im thinking of getting a system76 laptop this summer
<Dr_willis> running ubuntu in vbox here on win7 - seems to work decently well
<switching> do you recommend those?
<Mewtini> yes
<Mewtini> I have a Windows 7 VM in VMWare Player over here.
<kvothetech> switching: I use kvm the most but other than xen al of them are more or less supported very well.
<switching> mewtini for college? :) im going into comp eng
<kvothetech> xen is supported but linux is slowly moving away from it
<Mewtini> I wish VBox worked because "omg open source!1!!!!" but... it doesn't.
<Mewtini> switching no, not up to college age... not even close
<Dewi> Mewtini: it works okay
<switching> mewtini what do you mean not up to college age?
<Mewtini> switching that's me being tired, oops.
<deckard> thank you to those that helped i am looking set up
<Dewi> oh, dunno about win7
<Dewi> I mean it works but I dunno how comfortably long term
<Dewi> Dr_willis: it runs horribly because of the 3d
<Mewtini> I read it as "are you going to college" somehow and meant that I'm not close to being eighteen
<switching> lol what did you mean to say
<Dr_willis> Dewi,  actually the 3d seems to work decently well for me.
<Dewi> Dr_willis: without 3d acceleration it takes 5 seconds to render a window, with 3d it still takes a second
<switching> mewtini oh i see
<switching> any idea why wubi is downloading amd64 when i have 32bit xp?
<kvothetech> Dewi: does your host have direct acceleration support in the kernel or is it emulating it even with acceleration
<Mewtini> switching ?! Wow, that's really weird.
<Dewi> kvothetech: I have guest additions installed, if that's what you mean
<Mewtini> It isn't set to or something like that, is it.
<switching> mewtini should i cancel?
<bcbc2> switching: many 64bit computers come with a 32bit windows
<kvothetech> switching: unless youre on something pre 2002, netbook, or a phone 64 bit's fine and probably preferable
<bcbc2> switching: unless you want 32bit ubuntu, you can safely leave it
<Dewi> kvothetech: debian runs fine in 2d and 3d even without guest additions...
<switching> bcbc2 i have 2gb of ram
<DragonRift> gawd, this is making me cry its so slow
<switching> the max for my mb
<kvothetech> switching: what cpu
<kvothetech> DragonRift: ?
<bcbc2> switching: I don't think it matters. I'd run 64bit if the computer supports it.
<kvothetech> Dewi: i mean in your kernel..on the host..do you have 3d guest support built in
<DragonRift> trying to navigate the desktop at like 1 Frame per second
<switching> pentium 4 :P
<kvothetech> DragonRift: ctrl alt f1
<kalistudent> btw if anyones curious, its #kali-linux
<switching> bcbc2 cool
<kvothetech> DragonRift: that'll give you a terminal to work with ...
<kalistudent> for the next guy that asks
<Mewtini> intel core 2 duo and 2GB RAM... I wish that I had a high enough memory that I could run 64bit though.
<kvothetech> Mewtini: that can run 64 bit..you don't NEED 4gb ram to be 64 bit
<kvothetech> al the core 2 duo are 64 bit cpu's
<switching> kvothetech can i? pentium four an 2gb?
<Mewtini> yeah, I knew that the processor was 64bit
<SIFTU> switching: 32bit will use about 10% less RAM
<kvothetech> Mewtini: you can run it then.
<Mewtini> Maybe it is but would it run okay with that amount of RAM?
<switching> also can you upgrade to 13.04 after installing 12.04 through wubi
<Mewtini> switching yes.
<kvothetech> SIFTU: lol where you get that from
<Mewtini> I'd imagine so!
<switching> siftu but what are the pluses to 64?
<Dewi> actually that was a different host, I should try both on this host sometime
<bcbc2> switching: if you want 13.04 use the 13.04 wubi. it will save you a lot of time
<switching> bcbc2 doesnt exist i think, wubi only works with 12.04 now according to the site
<kvothetech> switching: i don't think he has a clue what he's talking about...10 percent less ram would only be true MAYBE if you ran...nothing?
<SIFTU> switching: 64 can address more RAM
<SIFTU> kvothetech: ;)
<bcbc2> switching: yeah it does exist
<switching> siftu my mb only holds 2 gb max lol
<Dewi> Dr_willis: I am curious, is your OpenGL renderer and version "Chromium" ?
<Mewtini> switching: if your computer's already acting funky then it might be a good idea to use 12.04LTS for stability's sake
<SIFTU> switching: which is why I would go 32 bit
<Mewtini> and if it runs okay then, well, yeah... upgrade
<bcbc2> switching: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ look there
<switching> bcbc2 link? 0.0
<switching> ty
<kvothetech> SIFTU: where you get that 32 bit uses 10percent less ram?
<switching> siftu which means i need the i386 one right?
<SIFTU> kvothetech: it's well known http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/stick-to-32-bit-for-your-low-end-box/
<Mewtini> if your computer is 32 bit, then yeah, switching
<Dr_willis> Dewi,  loading it up now.. i got video reencoding.. :) so my whole system is slow..
<switching> mewtini cool
<Mewtini> switching sounds like pentium 4's are all 32bit/i386's, yeah
<Mewtini> according to a quick google search
<Dewi> kvothetech: it makes sense because the default integer storage size doubles in 64-bit
<SIFTU> kvothetech: this guy says 30% http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=111482
<Dewi> the exact amount depends on how much of your code is storing things like integers, versus other blocks of RAM
<WeThePeople> what dir. does a tar.gz go
<kvothetech> Dewi: yeah but that's implying you're running a ton of shitty scripts that don't allocate memory etc properly...
<Dr_willis> Dewi,  what are you wanting to know? :) i got the vm loaded
<Dewi> kvothetech: what's shitty about storing ints?
<switching> mewtini weird that it dled the 64 then
<Dewi> Dr_willis: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test  -p
<SIFTU> kvothetech: so you didnt read it at all
<Mewtini> switching does it autodetect??
<Mewtini> I haven't used Wubi in forever, so...
<Dewi> Dr_willis: what renderer and version does that say you have?
<switching> mewtini it's only temporary until i get a new comp
<Mewtini> ah
<switching> dont judge me lol
<Dr_willis> Dewi,  chroomium 1.9
<Mewtini> switching I found this bit, which is why I'm not sure; "I do not think there were any 64bit P4s made, I could be wrong though."
<Dewi> Dr_willis: cool, that's what I get too. It runs okay but not particularly well.
<SIFTU> kvothetech: here is an ubuntu example http://askubuntu.com/questions/7034/what-is-the-difference-between-32-bit-and-64-bit-and-which-should-i-choose
<Dewi> Dr_willis: I will try the gnome 3 one, maybe this host simply can't do decent 3d emulation
<Dewi> Dr_willis: thanks for checking that
<bcbc2> switching: wubi doesn't download 64bit for 32bit pcs.
<Dr_willis> Dewi,  you did check the 3d enable box in the vbox settings? ;) and installed the  vbox guest stuff?
<Mewtini> bcbc2 that's weird, then!
<switching> mewtini its a pentium 4 524
<bcbc2> switching: what's the make/model?
<SIFTU> kvothetech: so I guess I was wrong, it's 30%ish less
<Mewtini> switching huh! no F in its name?
<Dewi> Dr_willis: yeah it was way worse before I did that, when it was using llvmpipe
<Dewi> Dr_willis: so it definitely seems to have picked up the 3c
<Dewi> 3d even
<bcbc2> http://ark.intel.com/products/27462/ says 64bit
<Mewtini> this is saying that the Intel Pentiums that are marked with an F in its name (e.g. Pentium 4 3.0F) are 64bit
<switching> intel pentium 4 processor 524
<switching> 0.0 intel website says 64bit
<Mewtini> oh
<Mewtini> well, then this forum thread is misinformed. :|
<Mewtini> sorry!
<switching> no problem
<switching> so any other pluses to 64 bit besides ram that i cannot hold?
<Mewtini> but yeah either way if wubi's trying to install a 64bit I'd trust it more than I'd trust shaky evidence :x
<deckard> i have installed xfce but the bottom part of my game is covered with a blue bar
<SIFTU> switching: you can get a slight performance boost with 64 bit
<Mewtini> I've heard that it runs faster than 32bit on 64bit.
<deckard> ty SIFTU , it is nice desktop
<switching> siftu hooray!
<Mewtini> 64bit with 64bit's supposed to be faster??
<switching> commence torrent of 64bit
<Mewtini> kvothetech: so 64bit would run okay with my 2GB RAM?
<switching> mewtini let's hope so
<SIFTU> Mewtini: yeah it will run, just use more memory
<Mewtini> hmm
<Mewtini> I'm just worried because this computer is just. really slow
<kvothetech> Mewtini: yes and i'll buy you might usea slight amount less but not 30 percent until someone shows me two systems side by side with EXACTLY the same setup hardware etc and only diff 32/64
<Mewtini> even on Xubuntu
<Mewtini> really slow
<Korekame> performance differences between 64 and 32 bit systems differs on an application by application basis. Somethings are better optimized than others. Also, just because 64-bit can address more resources, doesn't mean you need them.
<Mewtini> Heck, even Lubuntu. >>
<Mewtini> hm
<SIFTU> kvothetech: do it yourself, this is common knowledge
<Mewtini> I'll keep that in mind, then!
<Korekame> Lubuntu uses less memory than Xubuntu in my experience.
<Mewtini> Yes, I know. Or well, it's supposed to.
<kvothetech> siftu i am.
<Korekame> of course, that all depends on what you're doing with it.
<Mewtini> It's just that I have a terrible computer somehow.
<Mewtini> It's a Lenovo Thinkpad W500, I think. Or maybe R500.
<Mewtini> Either way they're supposed to be decent computers! >>
<Korekame> I wouldn't know. I've not had much experience with Lenovo systems.
<ramon> in a proscess of upgrading my system from precise 12.10 to 13.04 i got a failed message from sdk1
<switching> mewtini i have an entry level emachines from 2006.
<ramon> that could be a corrupted memory?
<DragonRift> so Ubuntu is detecting my cpu as Core I7 920XM so the lag is not my cpu
<DragonRift> when I right click on my desktop, it takes 1M 18S for the menu to appear
<bogor> How do i mount a ubuntu partition in windows over network ? Is installing and configuring samba the only way out. Is there anything like sshfs in windows ?
<Korekame> DragonRift, I'd reboot, and select the memory checker from the boot menu, rather than the OS, make sure your RAM is in good shape.
<Kb8wlu> how do i edit the grub dual boot screen to edit what it says their?
<Korekame> Worst case scenario, you got bugged ram, and need to replace it. Best case, you eliminate it as an issue.
<Korekame> bogor, you can get nfs utils for Windows, I'm not sure about sshfs
<bogor> Korekame: is it included in windows or do i get it from internet ?
<Korekame> bogor, you could try winscp to access a filesystem over ssh ( or use filezilla and set it up for ssh ). But that's not really mounted.
<clcto> Kb8wlu: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Korekame> bogor, you can get it from MS's website, but it's changed so much since the last time I did it, that I don't know what page it's on  anymore.
<Korekame> I think it's called unix tools or something, I can't remember.
<bogor> Korekame: i will search nfs utils
<bogor> Thanks Korekame
<Dr_willis> i never was able to find NFS for windows at the ms site. ;) looked ages ago for it
<Korekame> np
<clcto> bogor: probably a way with cygwin
<Korekame> Dr_willis, it's not listed as NFS for windows
<bogor> clcto: cygwin is not a elegant way i feel
<Dr_willis> or run a minimal disrto in vbox/qemu/whatever
<clcto> bogor: neither is windows
<Korekame> it's unix tools, it comes with ksh for windows, or posix utils, i don't remember. NFS support is just one of the features.
<Korekame> you can access the filesystem over ssh with filezilla or winscp, it's not mounting, but it might be a plausible solution, or at least something temporary till you find a better way.
<Korekame> Anyway, NFS support on windows is highly inefficient, so it might not be worth the effort.
<ramon> i am talking about hard drive and you said ram problem? are you nut?
<Korekame> wow, i got lines mixed, i'm a little dyslexic, sorry.
<Henry151> hello there folks
<clcto> o/
<Henry151> maybe somebody can help me with this particularly perplexing problem
<switching>  henry151 hi
<Korekame> Henry151, could you start by stating the issue?
<clcto> Henry151: just ask
<kolaman> hi all, I have installed nagios-nrpe-server (nrpe client on 12.04 ubuntu machine) but that is not working. I start nrpe and it starts successfully. But when I check status it shows not running
<Henry151> using unetbootin to load an iso, it completed the "extracting and copying files" step successfully, but then I had a hard-reset (bumped the power cord on the laptop which has a no-good battery). Then, in a complex sequence of events, the iso file was lost, and I want to avoid re-downloading it because it took two days on my slow internet connection. I want to know: is there any way to complete the third step, "installing bo
<Henry151> otloader," without the iso file on hand?
<Dr_willis> Henry151,  unetbootin was downloading the iso?
<Henry151> no, i downloaded it with bittorrent
<Mewtini> but don't you still have it?
<Henry151> but the laptop i downloaded it to has been dropped off a desk and destroyed
<Dr_willis> weird that it vanished..
<Henry151> yes
<Mewtini> oh
<Henry151> weird
<Henry151> :)
<Mewtini> huh
<Dr_willis> Henry151,  look in /lost+found perhaps?
<Henry151> so basically, I have everything that was on the ISO, I've even copied it from the USB stick to my harddrive, but the usb stick won't boot because there's no bootloader on it. I need to install a bootloader somehow and copy the files back on
<switching> installing ubuntu :D 30gb partition
<switching> my hd is like 120 though so that's a lot
<Mewtini> switching :D I have it on a 30GB partition, too.
<switching> nice! how big is your hdd?
<Relaxation> Just put a fresh install of 13.04 on my comp. Should I stick with unity?
<Mewtini> most of my hd is taken up by windows >:(
<Dr_willis> if a file was rescued from a fsck.. it might be in /lost+found
<Henry151> or use somehow fool unetbootin into skipping the "extract and copy files" step and going straight to "install bootloader"
<Dr_willis> Relaxation,  use whatever desktop you want. Install them all. ;)
<Mewtini> switching mine is ~160GB
<switching> mewtini i cleaned up about 5 gb of junk beforehand :)
<Mewtini> Relaxation Unity's really pretty! It is personal preference, though.
<Relaxation> Indeed, what are some essential things / apps to get after a fresh install?
<Mewtini> Dr_willis: y'know, fsck seems to have revived my Ubuntu
<switching> mewtini do you think it is worth it to go with a ssd if i get a system76 laptop?
<Relaxation> I'm coming from Fedora, was pretty fed up with it tbh.
<Mewtini> Relaxation: Compiz is good if you want special effects (BE CAREFUL WITH IT)
<Henry151> for further information, the "installing bootloader" step was never begun, the hard reset happened between the two steps while unetbootin was actually not doing anything, just sitting idle
<Dr_willis> switching,  if you can make due with the smaller hd size.. the speed boost is amazeing
<Mewtini> Relaxation I was thinking of using Fedora until I saw it used GNOME3. :P
<tnkhanh> hi, do you guys know Wine that can help run Windows program on linux?
<Relaxation> You can always use Cinnamon on it.
<Mewtini> Henry151 oh, no... >:(
<dry[1]> hi. ubuntu 12.04.02 ibus problem: symbol suggestions [space press] are not working [in anthy (m17n)]
<Mewtini> Relaxation: Oh, that's true. Hm.
<tnkhanh> hi, I have some question
<Guest66305> Hello! I recently switched my distro from Fedora to Ubuntu. I have a hangup though. I'm trying to restore my home folder, but before I can do that I need to be able to access my password, which is currently inside of my Revelation Passowrd Manager file. No problem, I just need to install Revelation first and open up my file. So, I install it Revelation from the package manager. Then I go to open up my file, and it's tellin
<Guest66305> g me that the file is of a newer version of Revelation. Okay, looks like I'm going to need to install from source, because the newest version in Ubuntu package manager is outdated. So, I download the source files for the newest version of Revelation, and attempt to install, but it needs some dependencies. Unforunately, I don't know how to install these dependencies. Can somebody help walk me through this process? Here is w
<Dr_willis> Not much poing in cinnamon ;) gome-3 3.8 has its own gnome-2 look mode...  but its still a work in progress
<Guest66305> hat I have so far: http://pastebin.com/sEQ49pTm
<FloodBot1> Guest66305: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_thufir_> how do you know that SANE is installed and configured correctly?  the Samsung unified driver doesn't see it:    http://askubuntu.com/questions/294965/
<Mewtini> tnkhanh: what do you mean, exactly?
<Mewtini> do you mean, like, reverse wine?
<tnkhanh> yup
<Mewtini> hm
<switching> reverse wine? o.O
<Mewtini> not that I know of :(
<tnkhanh> it runs on windows and run programs on linux
<Henry151> anybody? this seems like it should be simple but I can't figure it out
<Mewtini> tnkhanh there're a lot of google results that came up for "run linux apps on windows"
<Mewtini> tnkhanh most of them are saying to use virtualization. >>
<Dr_willis> theres used to be a ubuntu-spinoff that installed in windows. and  worked with xming to sort of transparently run linux apps on windows.
<xraixed> Air crack available in Ubuntu 13
<Mewtini> or wubi...
<Relaxation> How do i adjust the screen brightnesss in ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu-portable?
<Guest66305> Can somebody help me with this problem? Explained here because it's so long: http://pastebin.com/8b4BUFwL
<switching> wubi! :)
<Dr_willis> wubi dosent run at the same time  as windows.
<tnkhanh> wubi is that dual boot right?
<Dr_willis> wubi is a special kind of dual booting.. yes.
<aeon-ltd> tnkhanh: yeah, but using the win bootloader
<switching> yea i was joking cause no one uses it anymore except me
<aeon-ltd> http://lifehacker.com/5195999/portable-ubuntu-runs-ubuntu-inside-windows this is what i'm talkin bout
<Relaxation> Well, doesnt wubi run within Windows, or soemthing like that...
<Henry151> let me simplify my problem, then maybe somebody can help. Is there any way to make a bootable usb key from files that have already been extracted from their ISO?
<Mewtini> Dr_willis: special is the gentle way to put it
<clcto> wubi installs ubuntu in a vm on windows
<Mewtini> tnkhanh: ! here, look http://lifehacker.com/358208/seamlessly-run-linux-apps-on-your-windows-desktop :o
<Dr_willis> wubi Installs onto the windows partition..  its not really running in a vm.,
<Mewtini> yeah
<tnkhanh> woa how cool
<Ben66> Henry151: maybe, but why not just use the iso?
<tnkhanh> tks I will look into it
<Dr_willis> Henry151,  you could install syslinux onto the usb flash.. thats what unetbootin normally uses
<_thufir_> tnkhanh: cygwin
<Dr_willis> Henry151,  if all the files are there.
<Henry151> Ben66: it's a long story but basically the iso has been lost because the laptop it was on is physically damaged from dropping to the floor, and i have too slow an internet connection to re-download in my timeframe
<_thufir_> !cygwin | tnkhanh
<Henry151> Dr_willis: thank you so much that sounds like the answer
<Guest66305> Can somebody tell me what the ubuntu equivalent of yum provides is?
<tnkhanh> ok I will try
<clcto> apt-get
<Henry151> going off to google syslinux now :)
<Relaxation> apt
<clcto> yeah, apt sry
<Dr_willis> Henry151,  you did look for the iso file in /lost+found ?
<Henry151> no, the laptop that fell off the desk won't even start to boot
<Dr_willis> Doh...
<Ben66> grab the drive out of it and hook it up
<Guest66305> I'm trying to figure out how to install pygtk-2.8 and I can't figure out how.
<jarray52> What does the s in linux file permissions mean? I'm referring to the s at the very beginning that occurs at the same location as the d for directory.
<Ben66> most hard drives can survive quite a high amount of acceleration when off
<Charcoalcat> Guest66305: sudo apt-get install pygtk-2.8?
<aeon-ltd> Guest66305: is it in the repos? if not is there a ppa? if not build it
<Henry151> Ben66: i think the hard drive is probably ok but I don't have the tools nor much experience to pull the hard drive out and try to hook it to my other laptop
<Guest66305> Help! http://pastebin.com/8b4BUFwL
<Ben66> !patience | guest66305
<ubottu> guest66305: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Henry151> I really hope the hard drive on that laptop is not damaged because it has the cast majority of my real data
<tnkhanh> thufir_, Mewtini: I am using dual boot with wubi. Ubuntu and Windows are on the same win partition. I want to access my linux files and run my terminal (and maybe other apps) through windows
<Henry151> vast*
<Relaxation> Henry, It's more likely things just disconnected than it is parts actually broke.
<jarray52> Henry151: You could try network booting the machine. If that works, then you're sol.
<Henry151> jarray52: the laptop in question won't even begin to turn on, hitting power button does nothing at all. Plugging it in causes a couple lights to turn green, but not the "power" light that should indicate that it's plugged in normally
<jarray52> Henry151: If you're sol, you can pay a recovery company 2k to recover the data for you.
<Henry151> I think I can recover the data myself somewhere down the road, likely the hard drive isn't even damaged and if i just pull it out and plug it in to another machine I'll have everything back
<Henry151> but for now i'm on an entirely different issue
<Henry151> that is, trying to fix this half-done usb boot key for another laptop
<Ben66> you're on verizon... you could download the iso pretty quickly
<Mewtini> Henry151 how did you download it?
<switching> wahoo just booted into ubuntu successfully!
<Mewtini> If it was a regular download then you could wget it.
<jarray52> What does the s in linux file permissions mean? I'm referring to the s at the very beginning that occurs at the same location as the d for directory.
<Dr_willis> jarray52,  'suid' i think
<Dr_willis> jared5552,  what file has the s ?
<Relaxation> Nothing important lol.
<Henry151> Mewtini: bittorrent
<Mewtini> switching: hurrah!
<jarray52> Dr_willis: renderd.sock
<Henry151> Ben66: I'm on verizon?
<Henry151> I'm using some borrowed wifi
<Relaxation> Anyone here use ubuntu for programming purposes?
<Mewtini> Henry151: Huh... it took that long on BitTorrent?
<jarray52> Dr_willis: How do I set the s at the beginning for a file?
<Henry151> and it was pretty damn slow last night
<lasers> Guest66305: Have you searched for "Ubuntu Compiling"? There are two links that you can read. "CompilingSoftware and CompilingEasySomething"
<switching> mewtini now time to get to work ndiswrapping some windows drivers
<Mewtini> Relaxation I do if HTML/CSS counts. Haha.
<Guest66305> lasers: Thank you for a lead. I'll look into it right now.
<Henry151> Mewtini: it's a 3.7gb iso
<Ben66> Dr_willis, jarray52: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_file_types#Socket
<Relaxation> Jarray52, you mean change the permissions? Go to the terminal and type "man chmod"
<Mewtini> Henry151: Woah, what's in it? (sorry :( haven't been paying attention)
<Henry151> Mewtini: Debian 7.0 :D
<Relaxation> Debian's iso is that large?
<Relaxation> lol
<Mewtini> ?! Debian's that big?
<Ben66> Henry151: then why are you in #ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> jarray52,  why do you need to? its not normally somthing most people need to mess with -- .   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<Mewtini> I thought Linux was usually smaller than Windows o.o
<Henry151> I know, I should be asking in #debian, but I can't access #debian because I'm logged in as root because the only laptop I have right now that will turn on is running Backtrack and has only a root user set up
<aeon-ltd> Mewtini: can be
<Relaxation> OH btw, what's the command that brings up all your OS / system specs, and includes a OS symbol made of of characters
<Mewtini> Relaxation do you mean Details?
<Henry151> Anybody want to tell me how to install syslinux to the usb drive or should i just go googling?
<aeon-ltd> Relaxation: that's a script
<switching> does anyone here own a system76 laptop?
<Mewtini> System Settings > Details??
<Ben66> Henry151: well its not even an ubuntu issue...
<Mewtini> Ben66 it's still not "omg debian" entirely!!
<Relaxation> aeon what's the script called?
<Henry151> Ben66: true but it's not really a debian issue either, it's a unetbootin issue and they don't have an IRC channel :)
<jarray52> Ben66: Thanks. That was extremely helpful. I'd been barking up the wrong tree for a while.
<Ben66> trying to make a debian usb drive from backtrack?
<Relaxation> Mewtini, no not that!
<Ben66> definitely not ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Relaxation: like this but for ubuntu http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/261312/archey.png ?
<Relaxation> Yes! Exactly
<Relaxation> Havn't used it in quite some time. Forgot how.
<aeon-ltd> that's ascript you'll need to download
<Henry151> plus you ubuntu people are smart so I figured I'd ask here :)
<Relaxation> What's it called?
<lasers> Try archey script
<aeon-ltd> i'm trying to find it now
<Relaxation> It's quite popular.
<Relaxation> iirc
<switching> are system76 laptops really thick?
<aeon-ltd> Relaxation: there's actually a pkg called archey that handles it across distros
<Relaxation> soo...
<Relaxation> sudo apt-get archey?
<jarray52> Ben66: Is there a simple way to create a socket file?
<Ben66> jarray52: what are you trying to accomplish
<Charcoalcat> Henry151: Wait, why is logging in as root keeping you from going in #debian? Can't you just join it from your irc client?
<jarray52> Ben66: I'm trying to create a socket file renderd.sock.
<Ben66> jarray52: for what purpose
<switching> does anyone have experience using linux on a personal computer during college?
<Relaxation> Switching, I do.
<Henry151> Charcoalcat: #debian automatically takes your voice if you are logged in as root
<Charcoalcat> switching why do you ask!
<Charcoalcat> Henry151: Oh what. Huh.
<jarray52> Ben66: To allow an apache2 server to communicate with mod_tile. This will allow me to setup a tile server.
<switching> how was that? any compatibility problems?
<aeon-ltd> Relaxation: there;s a deb here https://github.com/djmelik/archey/downloads
<Ben66> jarray52: stuff like that should happen automatically
<qin> Henry151: adduser notrootuser; su notrootuser; irssi...
<switching> charcoalcat off to college and thinking of getting system76 laptop
<Dr_willis> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-can-i-create-a-socket-file-248399/  jarray52
<qin> Henry151: no trouble at all.
<Relaxation> No because I have windows on my desktop, so if there were any issues I had it covered. Also I'm a computer science major so a linux distro on a portable machine is required of me.
<switching> relaxation im a computer engineering major :)
<jarray52> Either the file wasn't created, or I accidentally deleted the file. I have another Linux machine where the server works, and I'm trying to copy the configuration.
<Relaxation> Aeon - Thank you!
<switching> you brought a desktop to college relaxation?
<Charcoalcat> switching: Office is the only problem I've had through two semesters! That was for a (required here) learn-to-use-Office class, though. My partner's had some trouble with music programs like Finale and GarageBand.
<switching> charcoalcat "learn to use office"? 0.0
<Relaxation> Switching, yes, but you must understand I reside in my area of schooling for all but 2 moths of the year (going year round)
<Relaxation> And I live in an apartment that's off campus
<Charcoalcat> switching: Well it's supposed to be a "help I've never heard of a computer" class but it ends up being pretty much about learning to use Office.
<switching> relaxation would you advise taking just linux to college?
<switching> charcoalcat why did you take it lol
<switching> relaxation if im going to be in a dorm
<Charcoalcat> switching also if you're living at college you should be able to go to the computer lab for the occasional incompatible program!
<jarray52> Dr_willis: I saw that in my Google searching but couldn't find the mkfio program/package.
<switching> charcoalcat well many of the labs are all linux :D
<Charcoalcat> switching: I said before, it's a required class here. It's annoying.
<switching> charcoalcat oh ya sorry forot
<Charcoalcat> switching oh neat! That sounds like they don't expect many issues, then!
<Dr_willis> jarray52,  its installed by default here....
<switching> forgot
<Dr_willis> !find mkfifo
<ubottu> File mkfifo found in coreutils, dist, fp-docs-2.6.0, freebsd-manpages, gnulib, klibc-utils, manpages-de, manpages-dev, manpages-es, manpages-fr-dev (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mkfifo&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<Relaxation> Switching, you can make do with just linux quite easily, now, I will admit, having both windows AND linux will serve as a SLIGHT convenience for you.
<switching> charcoalcat i hope not!
<Dr_willis> which mkfifo -->  /usr/bin/mkfifo
<switching> relaxation for what? i dont really play video games
<switching> lol
<jarray52> Dr_willis: it's mkfifo not mkfio... that makes a difference.
<Dr_willis> i have mkfifo here..
<Charcoalcat> switching: For the classes you're planning to take, could you E-mail the professors and ask them about what programs they're expecting you to use?
<Guest66305> I just issued the apt-search pygtk command and it brought up so many packages that I could scroll through all of them. How do I make it so that I have to hit enter before it takes me down a page, so that I can see the whole list?
<jarray52> Dr_willis: the post has mkfio. That's where I got stuck.
<Dr_willis> First in FIrst Out..
<jarray52> I'll try with mkfifo
<switching> charcoalcat i'll bet those are online, so i can check :)
<Guest66305> could=couldn't
<Dr_willis>   see the options for mkfifo. on my system the file is:
<Dr_willis> .....
<Dr_willis> the post uses both.. :)
<Relaxation> Switching, for me file formats and also my school uses a wireless printspot driver that is not compatable with linux, e.g. I must be logged onto windows or MacOS to print.
<Dr_willis> looks like the first guy did a typo
<Charcoalcat> Guest66305: Have you tried doing the search through Ubuntu Software Center or Synaptic Package Manager instead? You should be able to see the list more easily in those!
<Relaxation> Also what's this mkfifo
<Guest66305> I haven't found anything for pygtk
<switching> relaxation ouch! i guess i should ask someone at the school
<Relaxation> does this have to do with a first in first out queue?
<vnc786> hello everyone
<vnc786> ubuntu 12.04 64 bit on Laptop : issue :- after power on --BIOS--> ORANGE Screen is there for 10-15 sec and and then fsck ... what does that ORNAGE screen does N can i disable it
<Dr_willis> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Named_pipe
<Guest66305> Interesting, Synaptic Package Manager doesn't come pre-installed with Ubuntu. Installing it now.
<Dr_willis> has info on mkfifo
<Relaxation> Switching, Like I said many of these issues are easily solved even if you don't have windows, like I said windows would be a SLIGHT convience and having only linux will not hinder you
<Relaxation> Also If you have a tech store at the school you plan on attending, then you can get windows 8 for 35$
<Dr_willis> http://www.freebsdwiki.net/index.php/Mkfifo
<switching> relaxation cool :), and now i just have to get over how thick system76 laptops appear to be
<jarray52> Dr_willis: mkfifo creates a file with a 'p' instead of an 's'. hmm...
<Relaxation> Dr_willis: Did not know a command for this existed.
<Relaxation> Very interestng.
<lasers> switching: You don't have to use system76 laptop. Most laptops will work out of box with zero/small issues.
<Dr_willis> Relaxation,  ;) ive used them in the past. but rarely
<switching> lasers but then i have to buy windows :P
<Dr_willis> Relaxation,  i recall some weird irc client ages ago that used lots of fifos ;) one for each channel..
<switching> dr_willis how was it?
<Dr_willis> weird. ;) i cant even rember its name
<Relaxation> Oh I understand it's implementation. I suppose you could use it as a parser?
<Henry151> crikit over in #linux just solved my problems
<Charcoalcat> Guest66305: Could "python-gtk2" be what you're looking for?
<Relaxation> I've made my own FIFOs in C that did other things.... Mainly working with graphs.
<Henry151> all I have to do is make the files into an iso again and then dd them to the usb
<Charcoalcat> Henry151: Yay, yay!
<Guest66305> Maybe, I'm not sure. It says pygtk-2.8>= 2.0 not found or somethingrather. I'm installing a couple of packages now.
<Relaxation> Dr_willis: I can't even wrap my mind around using a bunch of fifos for an irc. Lol.
<Charcoalcat> Guest66305: Also, if you install things through Synaptic, it's supposed to try and get dependencies for you automatically! So that miiight work.
<vnc786> any help on this..
<vnc786> ubuntu 12.04 64 bit on Laptop : issue :- after power on --BIOS--> ORANGE Screen is there for 10-15 sec and and then fsck ... what does that ORNAGE screen does N can i disable it
<Dr_willis> Relaxation,  yea.. you echo'ed to them.. and it would go to the channel.. cat from them to read the channel
<Guest66305> Let's hope. I can't do anything until I can open up my passwords file. My whole life is locked up in that file.
<Dr_willis> Relaxation,  first google hit i did.. ;)   http://tools.suckless.org/ii/
<Relaxation> Dr_willis:What in the.. I would have never though of implementing a FIFO like this! haha.
<Guest66305> Hey, looks like I'm making progress. I ran ./configure again and it looks like it's got the dependency I didn't have earlier. But now there's a new dependency I need to get.
<Relaxation> Interesting, nonetheless
<loganlee> !ronaldo | Relaxation
<Relaxation> !ronaldo | loganlee
<Charcoalcat> Guest66305 that sounds good!
<Dr_willis> Relaxation,  would make crafting an irc bot a lot simpiler. ;)
<Relaxation> Dr_willis - I see. Should I be worried someone just ran the !ronaldo command on me :O
<Relaxation> !ronaldo | Relaxation
<Guest66305> HAHAHAHAH
<ravindu> hi
<Guest66305> Success!
<lasers> Guest66305: Those two links helped?
<Charcoalcat> Guest66305: \o/!!
<Guest66305> I want to thank everybody for helping me out. Those little clues here and there got me through it.
<Guest66305> I can now begin to restore my life.
<Guest66305> Thanks again everybody!
<elyaze> is this chating room??
<elyaze> #join
<elyaze> what ?
<ravindu> Anyone can help me on this matter?
<ravindu> http://goo.gl/wkJd8
<elyaze> why no one talking
<ravindu> its irritating to go through this mess
<elyaze> any sexy girls?
<ravindu> help may be greatly appreciated
<elyaze> ok i will try to help u
<ravindu> thank you
<Dewi> ravindu: you probably need to check logs and make sure the appropriate defaults are set. Also, don't run alphas
<ravindu> now its upgraded to the default version
<elyaze> i have no idea
<ravindu> going through terminal give access
<bhavesh> My resolution is set to 800x600 when I launch GTA SA through wine, I want it to get back to normal when I exit GTA SA. How can I do that?
<ravindu> after startx and typing unity in terminal
<loganlee> !crossover | bhavesh
<ravindu> anyway to fix this
<Dewi> ravindu: is the display manager (ie lightdm) starting on boot?
<ravindu> no
<ravindu> only boot into terminal
<bhavesh> loganlee, its better than wine?
<loganlee> bhavesh, it's supposed to be for window games on linux
<bhavesh> loganlee, well my game runs perfectly well with wine
<bhavesh> I just want to auto change the screen resolution when my wine session ends
<Dr_willis> you could setup a script and xrandr to do that bhavesh
<ravindu> log through terminal and type strartx then got to desktop and with no unity
<ravindu> then get terminal again and type unity
<ravindu> then all working
<bhavesh> Dr_willis, ill try. I'll have to find a way to execute my script automatically after the wine session ends
<Dr_willis> bhavesh,  make the script start the game, then do the command after the game exits
<bhavesh> Dr_willis, Nice idea :)
<loganlee> bhavesh, write a bash script
<bhavesh> loganlee, yea
<ravindu> any idea friends? reinstalling daunting
<Dr_willis> ravindu,  install gdm see if gdm works
<ravindu> have to remove lightdm first?
<Dr_willis> no you do not
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install gdm
<ravindu> all worked fine after beta to stable version upgrade all started
<DragonRift> whats the best desktop Env for a lightweight installation?
<Dr_willis> lightest  'full desktop' would be Lubuntu
<ravindu> installed gdm
<ravindu> and then?
<DragonRift> will that reduce UI delays in a VM?
<Dr_willis> lubuntu works well for me in vbox..
<Dewi> DragonRift: xfce (xubuntu)
<deckard> hi again. I uninstalled a program but the link still remains in the menu , how can i remove it?
<Dr_willis> unity works well for me in vbox on windows.
<Dr_willis> deckard,  what program?
<Dewi> DragonRift: lubuntu is probably good too
<deckard> Firestorm Viewer
<_PehdeN_> how do you clear the update cache
<DragonRift> I have a bad UI delay in VBox
<deckard> i right clikced the menu to edit it but i dont see it listed in there, but it is showing
<Dr_willis> deckard,  that one you installed manually in your users home?  most likely theres some .desktop file for it in one ofyour config dirs
<ravindu> I'l restart and check whether it works Thanks Dr-Wills
<deckard> i will check
<deckard> when i clikc it it just says it doesnt exist
<deckard> it is not there
<_PehdeN_> nvm
<deckard> strange thing is it doesnt show in the edit menu thing, where you can see and tick or untick the ones you want to show
<deckard> "applications menu"
<Dr_willis> thers a .config/applications/ dir that has custome .desktop files
<deckard> 7 shown under "internet" but there are 8
<vedmedk0> test
<vedmedk0> hello, world!
<Dr_willis> moo
<Myrtti> test successful. would you like me to sing you a song, Dave?
<vedmedk0> lol
<alumnoadmindani> hola
 * vedmedk0 jumps
<alumnoadminbrote> viva la fiesta tiooooooooooo
<GinTonicool> hi guys, nfs common utilities statd failed ,what's wrong with it ?
<vedmedk0> dunno lol
<GinTonicool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5663670/
<DragonRift> is there an app manager where I can see whats avaialble?
<Dr_willis> DragonRift,  software-center, or synaptic, or the cli tools
<DragonRift> well a software center as I am not experienced
<Dr_willis> ubuntu has 'software center' by default. synaptic is the older package manager gui
<Henry151> question
<DragonRift> well I need to install developer tools for Programming & COmpiling
<Henry151> does dd'ing an iso to a usb automatically make the usb bootable?
<Dr_willis> DragonRift,  you will want the build-essential package and other -dev packages then
<Dr_willis> Henry151,  yes.
<DragonRift> ok so what command would I type?
<Dr_willis> Henry151,  assuming you dd it to  /dev/sdX  not /dev/sdx1 by mistake ;)
<DragonRift> as I said
<DragonRift> I am not experienced lol
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install packagename
<Henry151> yep, /dev/sdc
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6ubuntu4 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Henry151> but it won't boot
<Henry151> what i did was i made an iso from the files that were on the usb
<Henry151> then i dd'd that to the usb
<Dr_willis> Henry151,  err.. that wont work..
<Henry151> why not
<Dr_willis> the iso has a bootrecord.
<Dr_willis> your files dont...
<Henry151> hmm
<Henry151> can i add one?
<Dr_willis> i imagine you could.. but  it may take you some time to figure it out
<Henry151> and while i'm at it i want to add the broadcom-sta drivers i need for my wifi card so i can have internet during the install :)
<Dr_willis> wonder if you could get the ubuntu mini iso.. and make a bootable usb with it.. then copy over the stuff..
<Henry151> *goes off googling "adding a bootrecord to an iso"
<Dr_willis> you would use 'isolinux' i belive to boot the cd.
<Henry151> shoot i'll just go google "making a custom debian iso" and learn everything i can
<Dr_willis> and have the actual ubuntu iso downloading as you read.. ;) and see what gets done first.
<Dr_willis> the lubuntu iso is smaller. ;)
<Dr_willis> you can make a ext3 filesystem on the usb. put the files on it.. then figure out the syslinux configs to make it bootable also
<Dr_willis> actually that might be using 'extlinux' then..     they are variants/tools in the syslinux package
<DragonRift> whats a good linux dev environment for programming
<Dr_willis> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1052 kB, installed size 2519 kB
<Henry151> Dr_willis: I don't understand something here. If I download an ISO, extract it, then make it back into an ISO, the new iso and the old should be identical, yes?
<clcto> Henry151: no
<Dr_willis> Henry151,  no.. because theres a boot record on the iso that you dident get when you extacted the files
<Henry151> ok
<DragonRift> is codeblocks a good environemnt?
<Dr_willis> try it out and decide if it works for you
<Solstick> hello x)
<Dr_willis> some would argue emacs is the ultimate ide.  ;P
<Vraaghetmaar> Hello Solstick
<DragonRift> I need an environemnt that I can be familiar with on Windows and Linux
<DragonRift> I will be doing Cross Platform Development
<clcto> DragonRift: eclipse?
<Dr_willis> in what language DragonRift ?
<DragonRift> GNU C/C++
<clcto> DragonRift: MS doesnt have gnu c/c++
<DragonRift> MS has MingW
<DragonRift> closest thing MS gets to GU afaik
<DragonRift> GNU
 * Dr_willis dosent develop. ;P
<clcto> eclipse is cross platform and pretty similiar to Visual Studio i believe
<loganlee> eclipse seems good although i havent actually used it
<loganlee> u can addon for c++ devel
<Dr_willis> from the # of people i see in here fighting with eclipse.. it seems it can be fragile at times.
<Tyrope> Good morning, my school workstation boots into grub rescue with "error file not found" Google has many suggestions with live CDs, which I don't have access to atm.. any ideas?
<loganlee> is netbeans ide any good?
<Tyrope> (its a dual boot Win7 Ubuntu12.04)
<loganlee> Tyrope, wat happened to ubuntu?
<Tyrope> Logan: it shut down just fine yesterday.
<Tyrope> This morning it just grubs.
<clcto> loganlee: isnt netbeans only java
<loganlee> maybe fiddle around with boot priority in bios
<Jordan_U> Tyrope: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<loganlee> clcto, yeh but i havent used it before so i dont know its good or not
<Tyrope>  no. Partitioned
<DragonRift> I think I am gonna use CoeBlocks and see how things go from there
<DragonRift> CodeBlocks
<Tyrope> Ls shows me fd0, hd0, and hd0,msdos[1,2,3,5,6]
<Jordan_U> Tyrope: Do you have a spare USB drive you can make a liveUSB out of? Did you do anything that you can think of between when it last booted correctly and now?
<Henry151> i still don't understand... there is a folder in my iso called "isolinux" full of stuff
<Dr_willis> wowsers.. using Handbreak to reencode my cartoons took them from 300mb per half hr.. to 80mb :0
<clcto> loganlee: idk me either, i just use vim
<OrangeTux> vim is awesome ;)
<BossDaDDy> I got a question
<clcto> BossDaDDy: just ask
<BossDaDDy> are you guys nerds
<Tyrope> Jordan: I don't, no. There's no other computer here I can use to download, I'm using my phone for IRC. I only did some vim and git.
<railsraider> hi, im trying to create an upstart with instance but the $ID does not pass to the env
<Jordan_U> !ot | BossDaDDy
<ubottu> BossDaDDy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Vraaghetmaar> Hahahahaha BossDaDDy why do you think?
<railsraider> env PIDFILE="/var/www/shared/tmp/pids/resque_worker_0_instance_$ID.pid"
<railsraider> it creates the file like the string
<Tyrope> I didn't do anything that would influence booting...
<oye> i. Yesterday I got Kubuntu installed in my laptop, thanks to Wubi. Everything went fine, the system is running smooth and sweet and nice. Now, my problem is that I can't boot  back into Windows. I mean, everything goes fine, Grub loads, I select to boot Windows, and afterwards, nothing happens. It just gets stuck into a black screen. Any clues?
<Dr_willis> I  Thought wubi used the windows boot-loader selector thing.. not grub..
<Dr_willis> or it uses grub after you see the windows boot selector
<BossDaDDy> he user EFAa25/etfEDZfUUzS v4
<BossDaDDy> did you know Y = Mx + c
<Jordan_U> Tyrope: As per http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/GRUB-only-offers-a-rescue-shell.html , please run "set" and tell me what the value of $prefix is.
<Dr_willis> ravindu,  hmm? theres no need to dcc chat people...
<ravindu> oh no idea about that
<ravindu> sorry
<Tyrope> (hd0,msdos3)/boot/grub
<ravindu> new to irc chat
<ravindu> by the way after gdm installation it worked but ugly login screen and touch pad not working
<oye> Dr_willis: Now that you say it, yes, I guess you're right. So it's actually an issue of the windows boot-loader?
<Jordan_U> Tyrope: OK. Does "ls $prefix" list files or give an error message?
<ravindu> why lightdm is not working?
<Dr_willis> oye,  i would think so.. but i dont use wubi
<Tyrope> Empty line, error: file not found
<oye> Dr_willis: Ah, don't worry :-) I just thought maybe someone faced the same issue in the past and had any hints.
<Dr_willis> oye,  thats the issue you see with wubi.. it breaks.. no one knows how to fix it
<ravindu> any idea? Dr_willis
<Tyrope> Thanks for helping btw, Jordan
<Dr_willis> ravindu,  whats  'ugly' about the login screen? and does the desktop actually work then?
<Jordan_U> oye: You should see the Windows bootloader menu before you see the grub menu. Can you post a screenshot (with a camera) of the first menu you see at boot? Can you also run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | oye
<ubottu> oye: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ravindu> it worked i like lightdm lot that's why
<Dr_willis> ravindu,  huh? so gdm worked properly?
<ravindu> yes
<Jordan_U> Tyrope: What about "ls (hd0,msdos3)/" ?
<Tyrope> Empty
<Dr_willis> ravindu,  so clarify to the channel what the original issue is  with lightdm.
<Tyrope> Shall I ls the other partitions?
<Jordan_U> Tyrope: Yes.
<oye> Jordan_U: Oh, thank you very much! But I am not in panic. From Kubuntu I will be able to save the data I need, and then proceed to a complete linux installation, erasing everything on the way. Including Windows. :-)
<kolbe> is there some rasonable way to tell grub (or something else i suppose) to start without any networking support? so that i don't have to wait for network configuration using existing udev rules to timeout after i have cloned a virtualbox image
<oye> I will take my time and do some googling, and it it doesn't work, then just screw it. HAH!
<jmurrib21> hello
<Vraaghetmaar> jmurrib21: Hello
<ronalds> oye, preinstalled windows on laptop, orginal? no reason to remove windows, if you can dual boot when you need it most
<ravindu> as I explained earlier this is original issue http://goo.gl/wkJd8
<Jordan_U> oye: You're welcome. Moving away from Wubi is definitely what you should do (I would have recommended it even if you weren't having any problems).
<Tyrope> Jordan: msdos6 is my shared windows/linux storage, all other hd are 'unknown filesystem', fd0 gives fd0 read error
<ravindu> then as you asked I install gdm I was able to log in
<jmurrib21> happy that i finally could install ubuntu 13.04 in a new desktop pc with UEFI
<oye> ronalds: I do want to move away from Windows. That's the plan. Wubi was just a short-time solution before taking the definitive step.
<Tyrope> (6 has no boot options)
<Vraaghetmaar> jmurrib21: Thats great!
<loganlee> just installed eclipse cdt
<loganlee> now c++ support
<jmurrib21> now, somehow the swap partition get deleted or something like that
<FreeBSD64> jmurrib21: you can make one if theres not one there
<oye> Jordan_U: I see. I will take your advice in consideration, very much.
<jmurrib21> will do with gparted
<Vraaghetmaar> jmurrib21: Try an partition manager
<jmurrib21> will the swap partition help ubuntu to run faster
<FreeBSD64> no
<teltariat> hello.  A current package that I need is a version behind the actual source. Is there a place where I can download a beta version package that is in sync with the bleeding edge version?
<ravindu> any help on that matter?
<oye> jmurrib21: The swap partition will "help" Ubuntu.. run.
<FreeBSD64> if you have enough ram disable swap
<oye> Or, as FreeBSD64 just said.
<ronalds> thats admirable oye, but you can easily dual boot, and use both, just like knowing more than one language is bonuse..
<jmurrib21> i just have 4 gb ram
<FreeBSD64> jmurrib21: it depends what you're running. 4gb with no swap should be fine
<jmurrib21> i see
<Dr_willis> 'just 4gb of ram' ;)
<FreeBSD64> if you're never going to get near the max ram usage swap will only make things less responsive
<oye> ronalds: I've had to Windows for almost two years, I am just so sick of it, I don't really feel like. :-)
<jmurrib21> it takes a while to boot
<oye> I am not "new", just out of date. :-P
<Dr_willis> if your not using all your ram.. then swap shouldend really be getting touched.
<FreeBSD64> jmurrib21: it wont affect boot speed, that will probably be your hard drive mostly
<ravindu> :(
<jmurrib21> i see
<FreeBSD64> Dr_willis: it still swaps depending on swappiness
<FreeBSD64> when it gets to a certain threshold
<Jordan_U> jmurrib21: FreeBSD64: Having swap alone will almost never make anything slower, but can allow things to run faster (by allowing more RAM to be used for cache), and is certainly good for avoiding an OOM (Out Of Memory) situation. If you think that swap is slowing things down for some reason (why?) you can always set swappiness to 0 and swap will only be used in emergencies to prevent OOM killing.
<Dr_willis> cant say ive really noticed. ;) but i got 'just' gb of ram..
<newbuntu> PFSense any good for a firewall? help :P
<Dr_willis> !firewall | newbuntu
<ubottu> newbuntu: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Dr_willis> actually im not even sure if i got a swap on this box..  it might have gotten removed when i switched to sdd
<ravindu> why is that gdm worked while lightdm not
<FreeBSD64> you can set the swappiness to a tighter level so it doesnt swap early
<Tyrope> Jordan_U: not to seem impatient, but did you see my message?
<FreeBSD64> then you get the best of both worlds
<Dewi> ravindu: probably just had broken configs and installing gdm got you a fresh one
<teltariat> Can someone help me understand the packaging process for Ubuntu? Like a place where I can see and use packages not yet in the production repos?
<OrangeTux> :so
<jmurrib21> thanks for that explanation jordan_u. well when I first boot ubuntu something appeared below the Ubuntu name saying that I needed to Skip or Mount manually the partition that wasn't found..
<Dr_willis> !ppa | teltariat
<ubottu> teltariat: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ravindu> I reinstalled lightdm still not working
<teltariat> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jordan_U> Tyrope: No I didn't (if you don't use my full nick the message won't be higlighted in my client). I can't see any way to fix this without other boot media, unless possibly there is a BIOS setting which is wrong (LBA disabled or similar) which might fix things.
<ravindu> so anyone know to fix those configs
<Tyrope> Bios hasn't changed... I guess I'm going to ask if i can fetch my CD from home
<Dr_willis> purge lightdm  - that will remove all the old configs..
<Dr_willis> but it might  not be a config issue.
<ravindu> yes I did that too
<Tyrope> Thanks for your time, Jordan_U
<ravindu> it didnt worked
<Jordan_U> Tyrope: You're welcome.
<Dr_willis> sounds like its some deeper issue then with lightdm,
<teltariat> Dr_willis: thanks
<ravindu> http://goo.gl/wkJd8
<ravindu> this the thread I started if you like see in detail
<Dewi> ravindu: you could try uninstalling lightdrm with config purge
<Dewi> lightdm even
<Dr_willis> not really a lot of detail at that url ravindu ...
<Dr_willis> you can do 'sudo lightdm' at the console and start lightdm and see any error messages..
<Dr_willis> but im still not clear on what lightdm is or is not doing.. you are saying its just not starting?
<Dewi> Dr_willis: what's the current way to manage which services start?
<Dr_willis> Dewi,  for upstart managed services you mess with the files in /etc/init/
<Dewi> Dr_willis: how can you tell which ones run on boot, I mean
<clcto> Dr_willis: "mess with" :)
<Dr_willis> Dewi,  you disable the ones you dont via  /etc/init
<Dr_willis> or the sysv stuff for older services. (which are actually still handled by upstart)
<newbuntu> hey guys, ive setup a LAMP server using ubuntu. i want to start hosting but am unsure of firewall to use. i have a small business Cisco Router and a PFSense box which is better for security?
<Ben66> newbuntu: you shouldn't need a firewall
<Dewi> Dr_willis: I can never remember which runlevel I am in, let alone figure out all the symlinks
<FreeBSD64> newbuntu: ufw comes with ubuntu and is easy
<Dewi> Dr_willis: surely there is a tool...
<FreeBSD64> newbuntu: if you're behind a router you can get away without one
<Dr_willis> Dewi,  with upstart - ubuntu is moveing away from runlevels.
<Dr_willis> Dewi,  so i have rarely needed to mess with the sysv stuff in ages
<Dewi> Dr_willis: lots of stuff still seems to use sysv
<Dewi> Dr_willis: if there are several approaches all fighting with eachother it seems even more important to have a tool that is aware of all of them...
<Dr_willis> Dewi,  if you look.. its upstart manageing those ;)
<ravindu> <Dr_willis> when I sudo lightdm it worked no errors
<Dr_willis> ravindu,  stop lightdm and try 'sudo service lightdm start'
<Dr_willis> wonder when they will move away from Upstart to that other init system.. i forget its name.. I think archlinux is using it now
<FreeBSD64> systemd
<FreeBSD64> ?
<clcto> FreeBSD64: yes, thats what arch uses
<Dr_willis> that sounds about right..
<Dr_willis> from the little ive looked at it.. its rather.. weird. ;P
<FreeBSD64> i tried it on gentoo for a bit
<FreeBSD64> its better on supported distros...
<FreeBSD64> fast though
<ravindu> logi
<b00b00> hello
<Dr_willis> Jello
<ahla> hi there
<b00b00> how i replce a word in a file based on first char only of that word (word length is changable) in a text file? b4 that word, line is permanent in values/length
<FreeBSD64> sed
<Dr_willis> b00b00,  use of sed or awk - would be  tools for that job
<b00b00> yeah, thanks
<ravindu> <Dr_willis> when I run both command from desktop it gives black screen but with bot terminal it show login screen
<FreeBSD64> cat /etc/make.conf
<Dr_willis> ravindu,  what are you running 'from desktop' ? you should be starting lightdm from the CONSOLE, with out X going..
<ravindu> yes I did that
<ravindu> it worked no errors
<Dr_willis> so i dont get what you are saying...
<Dr_willis> it is 4 am here... ;P
<Mrokii> Hello. What GUI utility can I use to make nautilus windows being reduced to the title-bar when double-clicked?
<ravindu> sorry
<loganlee> Mrokii, wat
<Dr_willis> Mrokii,  compiz Might have a setting to  for that.. but i cant recall seeing it. thats a sort of an old skool feature. ;)
<Mrokii> Dr_willis: I've had it in 12.10 and I love it.
<Dr_willis> double click on title bar  sort of 'scrolls/minimizes the window into the title bbar'
<ravindu> problem is lightdm not startin at boot up only boot into terminal
<Mrokii> Dr_willis: Exactly.
<Dr_willis> Mrokii,  i dont really see the point in it these days. ;)
<Mrokii> I do.
<ravindu> yes compiz have that setting
<Dr_willis> i rarely ever minimize things...
<Mrokii> Well, I do.
<Mrokii> ravindu: Okay, I'll look. Ty.
<clcto> Mrokii: just use a tiling wm like notion :)
<loganlee> ravindu, /etc/inittab
<Mrokii> I don't really like my windows manager mess around with my windows.
<Mrokii> But that's not the point.
<ravindu> <loganlee> no such file or directory
<clcto> Mrokii: yeah i know, i just like converting people. and notion it is manual tiling so the wm doesnt mess with them
<NarcTix> Mrokii I don t think upstart uses rc these days?
<NarcTix> * initV
<llutz> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ravindu> anyway to troubleshoot why lightdm is not working at start up
<NarcTix> ^^
<NarcTix> see what ubottu said
<Ben66> ravindu: how did you install
<loganlee> ravindu, maybe ur default run level
<Multiply> I need to keep a program running, that'll exit frequently. I previously used supervisord, and it works great. I want to be able to bind processes to a specific CPU-core, and I find myself quite limited. Any ideas?
<llutz> loganlee: see what ubottu just said about runlevels
<ravindu> install what?
<NarcTix> sorry all above went to wrong user :)
<Ben66> ravindu: ...ubuntu
<NarcTix> loganlee see what ubottu responded before upstart doesent use inittab
<ravindu> i used ubuntu alpha then to beta upgraded to normal version
<ravindu> after final upgrade all went wrong
<Ben66> ravindu: so it used to boot into gui?
<ravindu> yes
<Ben66> i would just reinstall if i were you
<Dr_willis> ravindu,  if you do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' does it show lightdm selected as the dfault?
<Mrokii> Does anybody know where indicator-multiload saves its preferences?
<NarcTix> ravindu , has and what has been updated before it broke?
<NarcTix> anything been?
<NarcTix> should have had *
<Dr_willis> if 'sudo service lightdm restart' works.. You could just cheat and start it from rc.local   ;P
<Hans_Henrik> did Ubuntu 12.04 desktop by default have that.. unity stuff?
<Hans_Henrik> or was that still the gnome stuff?
<ravindu_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/288507/after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-13-04-beta-to-stable-version-only-boot-into-terminal-pr
<Dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ravindu_> original problem
<Hans_Henrik> and what is the latest desktop LTS?
<NarcTix> Dr_Willis high five :0
<NarcTix> :)
<NarcTix> *
<Hans_Henrik> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Dr_willis> Hans_Henrik,   X.04 is the lts versions....
<Ben66> Hans_Henrik: still 12.04
<Hans_Henrik> thanks
<Dr_willis> 12.04  :) then 14.04
<Ben66> Dr_willis: not 13.04
<llutz> Dr_willis: 13.04? not really
<ravindu_> How to check whether lightdm service start at boot up?
<Dr_willis> its 4 am. ;P
<NarcTix> dr_willis ^^ was for the rc hack
<Ben66> 1:32
<WeThePeople> can somebody help me with this error in the terminal>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5663804/
<ravindu_>  How to check whether lightdm service start at boot up?
<Dr_willis>  NarcTix  id just use gdm.. :) it looks much nicer then lightdm.. and  has better feature set.
<Dr_willis> ravindu_,  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' like i mentioned earlier...
<Dr_willis> ravindu_,  selects what *dm to use by default
<ravindu_> lightdm
<kvothetech> WeThePeople: uhm looks like a dependancy you need is missing or something
<kvothetech> WeThePeople: dpkg-configure  libcdt4
<kvothetech> it says that's the one that failed because it's not configured
<NarcTix> Dr_Willis yeah lightdm +1 What I use on my Gentoo install.; I use gdm or kdm if its Gnome or Kde
<NarcTix> Dr_Willis I use xfce on Gentoo
<kvothetech> NarcTix: :) glad to see i'm not the only gentoo user here
<Dr_willis> lightdm is just a little awkward in many ways..  and i had issues with it not showing up all the desktop sessions when i had a lot of them installed
<laptopgobooboo>  hi, i have my friend's laptop and the keyboard works in the start and the resposnse in a funny way; like the CTRL(control) button was pressed hard
<ravindu_> what is best? dm?
<laptopgobooboo> can anyone help
<kvothetech> ravindu_: depends what you prefer
<Dr_willis> ravindu_,  i use gdm normally.
<ravindu_> its ugly on my system
<kvothetech> laptopgobooboo: keyboard layout?
<laptopgobooboo> english us
<Dr_willis> easier to select what desktop session to use. and looks nicer to me.. no idea what you mean by uglyu
<NarcTix> kvothetech Will always love Gentoo. Ive done LFS (Linux from scratch) and Gentoo lets you jump so many steps ahead , i.e dont need to build the build enviroment. Im actually building my own distro at the momment on Gentoo.
<kvothetech> yeah I did lfs then just went to gentoo...
<kvothetech> same thing in the end or DAMN close to it...
<ravindu_> what mint use?
<Dr_willis> mint has 'mdm' i belive
<NarcTix> remastersys probbably
<laptopgobooboo> can anyone help me with a laptop problem
 * Dr_willis really dosent get whats 'ugly' about gdm..   wallpaper and a  dialog box with  5 items in it...
<kvothetech> laptopgobooboo: keyboard layout and locales ?
<Ben66> i'm wondering how often people see that screen or grub to want to make it look fancy
<Ben66> i restart like once or twice a month
<llutz_> they spend far more time in customizing those, than they'll ever watch it
<Dr_willis> my systm boots so fast.. i rarely even notice grub or lightdm
<kvothetech> laptopgobooboo: all programs? just X just vtty?
<mzaza_> While trying tot delete a folder on flash storage I get these error, http://pastebin.com/fpFnm7CN
<kvothetech> The only time i spend in grub is if i'm doing a bunch of kickstarts other than that if i'm there i dont want to be
<Ben66> mzaza: you should format the drive
<shape> Can someone with 13.04 tell me which kernel version does it come from/does it update to?
<Ben66> !info linux-image | shape
<ubottu> shape: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.19.35 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<Mrokii> What could be the reason that I don't hear any sound after a fresh installation of 13.04?
<Dewi> mzaza_: did you mount it read-write?
<Dr_willis> shape,  i think 3.8 is in the repos.. but im using 3.9 on it
<shape> Ben66: Thaanks!
<shape> Dr_willis: HEY!!!!
<shape> Dr_willis: I can tell you why yesterday it didnt work the compilation thing
<Dr_willis> !screenshot
<kvothetech> Mrokii: sound modules loaded? alsa? pulse? sound card? muted?
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<NarcTix> Ive never had any probs with either [k:g]dm they have always been good for me just use lightdm when using a different desktop i.e xfce
<shape> Dr_willis: it was the tar file they didnt come with a configure. I also had older versions of autoconf. so I got the tar files from the original websites.
<clcto_> SLiM is nice and simple
<kvothetech> laptopgobooboo: does the kb only mess up in X, only for (v)tty? only some programs?
<Dr_willis> http://imagebin.org/257582  my gdm setup. ;P
<Mrokii> kvothetech: The sound isn't muted I think. It shows "on" in the Sound-setting. And I don't know what 13.04 installs as standard. I didn't change any settings regarding sounds yet. And how can I check if sound modules are loaded?
<Ben66> Dr_willis: windows?!
<kvothetech> Mrokii: lsmod
<Dr_willis> vbox ;P
<Ben66> windows host though
<Dr_willis> yep.. video capture card dont work in linux.
<Ben66> i thought you were one of us...
<Dr_willis> write a driver for my expensive $12 video capture dongle. ;P
<NarcTix> ^^ reminds me of PCI modems lol
<Dr_willis> the company changed chipsets.. but not  the name/id of the product.. older ones had linux support. newer one did not
<Dr_willis> so the reviews were wrong
<kvothetech> oh god NarcTix you'd get a wintell chip or whatever in pretty much everything so nothing'd work lol
<savagecroc> hi all.. i need to setup 5 developer machines with a LOT of software.  I really want to have a set of scripts that i can modify to run all the installation so i can modify them as we setup each new computer and if we get new computers in the future
<savagecroc> i've got a few questions.. would the best way of doing this be.. boot up and install from USB and then setup everything via ssh?
<Ben66> Dr_willis: get a pchdtv hd-5500, its what i use
<FreeBSD64> savagecroc: so just a script that runs apt-get install on a load of programs?
<kvothetech> savagecroc: you could do that or just make a post install script
<Dr_willis> allready got this one. ;)  wife wont let me buy another.. heh.
<NarcTix> kvothetech yeah it unfortunatley forced be back to windows 12 years ago
<Ben66> Dr_willis: its so cool though... http://www.pchdtv.com/hd_5500.html
<Mrokii> kvothetech: That's the output: http://pastebin.com/gHdGrwnC
<NarcTix> kvothetech for 2 yearsanway was a poor student who had to use my ISPs modem. Yes modem not router :)
<Dr_willis> Ben66,  im just using this $12 thing as a video capture card to convert vcr and other sources to video files
<laptopgobooboo> kvothetech,  the key board layout that i use is english us
<kvothetech> NarcTix: lol yeah
<Ben66> Dr_willis: oh, i use mine for mythtv
<kvothetech> laptopgobooboo: scroll up i asked another question ofter that
<Dr_willis> Ben66,  i dont even have cable tv any more. ;P
<kvothetech> Mrokii: looks like they  are...what's your default output set to in pavu or alsamixer
<Ben66> me neither. free hd over the air :)
<kvothetech> who pays for tv when any show worth watching is online free
<Ben66> jeopardy in 720p every night :D
<savagecroc> FreeBSD64: bit more complicated than that.. needs to setup configuration files
<kvothetech> laptopgobooboo: does the kb only mess up in X, only for (v)tty? only some programs?
<Dr_willis> that card dpsent seem to have  the old composite in.. so it wont work for me. ;P
<kre10s> I got this machine... It dual boots windows & ubuntu. strangely it boots some kind of windows bootloader first. then you can select ubuntu which boots grub... how can i change this to boot grub right away.
<laptopgobooboo> kvothetech, its hard to understan what you said,  keyboard is okay in the start after sometime it messes up
<savagecroc> FreeBSD64: shove stuff in autoboot etc
<Dr_willis> kre10s,  sounds like a WUBI install to me...
<Dr_willis> kre10s,  boot to ubuntu and look at the disk partions, see if theres a /host/ mountpoint also..
<laptopgobooboo> kvothetech, what is "X"
<kvothetech> kre10s: grub-install /dev/sda or something like that
<Dr_willis> or in windows look on the c: drive to see if theres a  wubi direcvtory
<laptopgobooboo> kvothetech, and "(V)tty"
<kvothetech> laptopgobooboo: X is the gui tty is the console
<FreeBSD64> laptopgobooboo: X is the desktop basically
<Dr_willis> kre10s,  if it IS a wubi install.. you may want to switch over to a normal ubuntu install and dump wubi
<NarcTix> never trust windows (wubi)
<Ben66> I built the hd antenna for $6, perfect reception http://i.imgur.com/dRZLJVp.jpg
<kvothetech> Ben66: nice
<savagecroc> Can someone give me the names of the software i should look at for setting up and doing 1. Full Disk Encryption   2. Multiple VMs using intel virtulisation tech   3. dual booting between ubuntu/windows
<laptopgobooboo> kvothetech, FreeBSD64  i am new to ubuntu
<Dr_willis> savagecroc,  grub handles booting.
<Mrokii> kvothetech: What's pavu? And Gnome-Alsamixer doesn't start (Segmentation fault).
<kvothetech> Mrokii: bad sign there when you get seg faults...uhm pavu is pulseaudios version of alsamixer
<savagecroc> Dr_willis: ok so grub for switching between windows/ubuntu.. i just need to setup the partitions.  Do the partitions have to be fixed or is there some magic new dynamic partition tech that's come along in the last 4 years?
<Dr_willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<laptopgobooboo> kvothetech, i installed 13.04 erasing vista he said that he had this problem in vista also
<Dr_willis> savagecroc,  i find it best to keep things simple.
<kvothetech> savagecroc: lvm ?
<savagecroc> ok
<Dewi> savagecroc: fixed
<savagecroc> ok.. what about entire disk encryption?
<kvothetech> laptopgobooboo: so uhm it's a broken kb then ...take out the broken ctrl key?
<NarcTix> mrokii what have you updated lately?
<vjustme> hi
<Dewi> savagecroc: there are dynamic partitions within OSes but not shared between them...
<kvothetech> savagecroc: luks or truecrypt
<FreeBSD64> savagecroc: luks
<FreeBSD64> savagecroc: you could use virtualbox for vms
<Mrokii> NarcTix: I only installed 13.04.
<FreeBSD64> or kvm
<FreeBSD64> which is slightly harder to set up
<laptopgobooboo> kvothetech, i dont think it is only that control button
<savagecroc> is lucks based on the entire disk or per partition?
<NarcTix> mrokii a fresh install?
<Mrokii> NarcTix: Yes.
<kvothetech> savagecroc: by partition
<FreeBSD64> savagecroc: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt_with_LUKS
<vjustme> can someone help me with some logrotate q I have?
<kvothetech> vjustme: nope out of 1500 people none of us can help you...ever
<NarcTix> ^^ an Arch guide is unlikely to work (I havent read it)
<vjustme> lol :)
<FreeBSD64> http://57un.wordpress.com/2013/02/01/full-disk-encryption-using-ubuntu-in-most-secure-mode-with-aes-xts-plain64/
<Dr_willis> arch docs are often handy to read. ;)
<kvothetech> NarcTix: archwiki is one of the best....
<Dr_willis> thats the best thing about arch...
<muellisoft> !ask | vjustme
<ubottu> vjustme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FreeBSD64> NarcTix: it was just for info on what is used
<laptopgobooboo> kvothetech, thanks anyhow
<savagecroc> in regards to kvm, i've heard that you have to setup a master OS and then have slave-os's under that.. would you have a very simple base-ubuntu-os and then setup a slave ubuntu os as the development environment
<Mrokii> NarcTix: Sound has been working before when I had installed 12.10. But I wanted to start with a fresh installation and later copy back my config files.
<savagecroc> or is there too much overhead in running the vm (i.e. everything runs slower)
<FreeBSD64> savagecroc: kvm you just make the disks, similar to virtualbox but without a gui
<kvothetech> savagecroc: yes you need a host os and a guest for ANY vm method kvm's pretty easy to use though
<vjustme> ok :) well I suppose it's a fairly simple question but I am confused..
<FreeBSD64> savagecroc: vms should run pretty much the same as a proper install except the graphics
<savagecroc> FreeBSD64: excellent, i'd like to script it anyway.. so no gui is probably good
<kvothetech> FreeBSD64: there's a gui for it but i wouldn't use it
<FreeBSD64> savagecroc: virtualbox has VBoxManage
<FreeBSD64> which can do more than the gui
<FreeBSD64> and can be scripted
<savagecroc> FreeBSD64: right.. so that probably means it's unsuitable for a development environment, but for running ubuntu server VMs it's probably ok
<NarcTix> mrokkii sounds like it might be kernel modules . How many kernel updates did you hop?
<Dewi> savagecroc: virtualbox is pretty good at both
<savagecroc> FreeBSD64: would you run windows under as dual boot (purely work machine, but may run the adobe creative suite)... or as a VM?
<FreeBSD64> savagecroc: if you use virtualbox with guest additions installed on the guest the graphics works pretty smoothly
<savagecroc> Dwi: is there much of a performance hit?
<FreeBSD64> savagecroc: if you need proper graphics acceleration then dual boot
<Dewi> savagecroc: yeah, depends what you're doing though
<savagecroc> these 5 machines all have 32gb of ram
<savagecroc> ah nothing graphically that intensive
<FreeBSD64> use the vm then
<savagecroc> mostly just software development and office tools
<kvothetech> savagecroc: then kvm should be fine...
<FreeBSD64> yeah vm will be fine for that
<Dewi> savagecroc: CPU is great, I/O is okay, 2D works okay, 3D acceleration works but is not good like real hardware
<FreeBSD64> for windows i would use virtualbox
<savagecroc> can luks be used to format a NTFS drive?
<FreeBSD64> over kvm
<savagecroc> FreeBSD64: virtual box it is :)
<Dewi> savagecroc: sure but windows probably won't decrypt luks
<Dewi> savagecroc: you probably want truecrypt for windows
<jpds> Dewi: I think it can.
<kvothetech> savagecroc: no reason it won't let you use luks
<jpds> Dewi: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeOTFE
<Dewi> jpds: ah cool, had not seen that one.
<savagecroc> ah right.. i want full disk encryption though
<savagecroc> for "boxes" i think i'd just truecrypt
<kvothetech> savagecroc: truecrypt does full disk....
<Dewi> savagecroc: truecrypt has full system in windows
<Dewi> savagecroc: not sure how nicely it plays with dual boot
<FreeBSD64> savagecroc: truecrypt can do full disk after an install on the fly
<Dewi> savagecroc: probably fine
<FreeBSD64> Dewi: dual booting with truecrypt takes a bit of messing about
<savagecroc> hmmm
<FreeBSD64> with full disk
<savagecroc> maybe i'd be better off
<savagecroc> skipping dual booting alltogether
<Dewi> savagecroc: what's the primary env for the actual users?
<savagecroc> and just using luis to encrypt ubuntu.. and run VMs
<savagecroc> Dewi: 95% ubuntu
<FreeBSD64> it would be simpler
<savagecroc> lol.. i'm making a lot of notes..
<savagecroc> ok for document versioning (office documents)... just use git?
<kvothetech> savagecroc: that's one method
<FreeBSD64> savagecroc: just bear in mind git is public
<Dewi> FreeBSD64: only if you make it public
<NarcTix> what hd encryption does Ubuntu use if you select it on the instal?
<kvothetech> FreeBSD64: ? you can make a private git
<FreeBSD64> Dewi: you have to pay otherwise
<Dewi> FreeBSD64: git != github
<savagecroc> oh i don't want to use github
<kvothetech> NarcTix: luks i'd assume..it's more or less the standard
<FreeBSD64> ah ok :)
<savagecroc> basically we have 2 users that have to share and collaborate on 1000's of office documents, then the other 3 need a subset of those document
<Dewi> savagecroc: office formats aren't readily diff/patchable as far as I've seen
<savagecroc> they have a well defined folder heirachy which defines what directory should have what files
<savagecroc> Dewi: that's ok.. as long as we can get at older versions
<Dewi> savagecroc: yeah, just saying that if multiple people are editing at the same time the version control won't help you merge like it would with code
<savagecroc> so i suppose the things to consider would be things like manually rsyncing between computers
<greek> Hi. I have successfully created a public key for server1 (ubuntu server edition) and uploaded it to server2's authorized_keys (also ubuntu server edition) using ssh-copy-id however when i try scp from server 1 to server 2 i still get password prompt - any idea what's wrong? I repeated this exact process from my ubuntu desktop to server1 and that works just fine (although the first time i logged in from my desktop i got a window popup prompt, but never again)
<Dewi> savagecroc: and in such a situation you want track changes or google docs or something
<savagecroc> Dewi: yeah, we were thinking more one person edits at a time
<savagecroc> Dewi: we can't use google docs unfortunately, that's where all our documents currently exist
<kvothetech> ouch
<Dewi> savagecroc: dropbox is nice in that it's immediate so people don't tend to edit from outdated base versions
<NarcTix> greek sounds like you havent enabled keys in sshd.conf
<Dewi> savagecroc: you'll have to watch out for that on anything that isn't so immediate
<savagecroc> Dewi: i need a solution that doesn't require going onto the internet :D
<savagecroc> it's very unreliable
<greek> NarcTix, ok thanks is that something simple to explain or should i rather google it?
<Dewi> savagecroc: unreliable?
<kvothetech> greek do you have rsaauth enabled in your sshd_config or dsaauth
<llutz> greek: use "ssh -vvv user@server2" to get more verbose logs. check the output for reasons why the keys aren't working
<savagecroc> Dewi: yeah.. cental china.. enough said
<NarcTix> !ssh keys
<vjustme> logrotate in Ubuntu is configured by default to run in a daily basis, as configured in /etc/cron.daily/logrotate .My question is: I want to configure logrotate so that it will checks Apache’s log files every 1h and if exceed a specified size it would rotate them. Normally I would specify it in cron. Will it affect logrotate’s default configurations if I do so? I mean there is an entry in
<vjustme> /etc/logrotate/apache2 . If I remove this file, how will it affect logrotate?
<Dewi> savagecroc: you can probably set up something pretty good with either rsync or git, the trick is getting it close to immediate so people don't edit old versions, but without syncs smashing into whatever people are doing
<kvothetech> vjustme: ? you can edit the defaults or remove logging entirely....
<Muelli> vjustme: it will not rotate apache logs
<savagecroc> Dewi: yeah :/
<Dewi> savagecroc: how close are these people? network drive?
<savagecroc> Dewi: all in the same office
<vjustme> what are the default's logrotate configuration about? does it rotate just those defined in /etc/logrotate/ or does it affect every log file?
<savagecroc> Dewi: yeah could use a network drive...
<Dewi> savagecroc: probably a windows (cifs/smb) file share or nfs would be easiest then
<greek> NarcTix, I checked /etc/ssh/sshd_config and keys look to be enabled
<savagecroc> Dewi: are there any network drives that support the standard ACL extensions?
<kvothetech> greek: add -vv to the ssh cmd to see what the error is then..did you chmod 600 your key file?
<NarcTix> greek can you pastebin your sshd_config
<greek> kvothetech, yeah I'm busy doing as llutz said, the output is quite long busy working through it
<Dewi> savagecroc: not sure, I'd definitely bet on nfs more than samba for that, but nfs always scares me away with its ancient insecure defaults
<savagecroc> yeah
<kvothetech> k
<Tyrope> I have returned, now with liveusb. How would one go about reinstalling grub (the one with the UI) where the only program with internet access is firefox?
<kvothetech> savagecroc: nfs does..as does ext3/4....
<savagecroc> kvothetech: oh very nice
<savagecroc> ok
<Hadogenes> Greetings
<savagecroc> so i could setup a nfs share with full ACL extensions
<vjustme> kvothetech: I don't want to make changes that will affect the logging process for the rest of the services, just for Apache btw
<NarcTix> Depends how you want to install grub and from what enviroment? but the basic is to install to the mbr and then it redirects to the boot sector on the hd
<savagecroc> i.e. setfacel --modify group:blabla:rwx,default:group:blabla:rex something
<kvothetech> Tyrope: the only program with internet being firefox you still need more than grub you need probably at least iptables and selinux
<greek> NarcTix, heya here is the paste: http://pastie.org/7906278
<kvothetech> and the rest of the minimal base userland...and the ff dep's
<kvothetech> NarcTix: you can get ff to run from grub?
<greek> NarcTix, it's identical to the sshd_config on server1, which I can ssh in to from my desktop without prompt just fine. However when I try ssh from server1 to server2 (both server edition ubuntu) i get password prompt.
<Tyrope> Kvothetech: school proxy, don't know how to send apt through the http-only proxy, system is tight here
<nevyn> Tyrope: apt will happily use http.
<nevyn> Tyrope: does the proxy need authentication?
<NarcTix> greek you need to uncomment RSAAuthentication yes
<NarcTix> PubkeyAuthentication yes
<NarcTix> #AuthorizedKeysFile     %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<greek> NarcTix, i have a feeling my desktop is configuring something when it asks me for the password prompt in a popup window the first time i ssh (it only does that once after i configure the public key for server 1)
<kvothetech> Tyrope: apt uses http...
<kvothetech> NarcTix: hmm thought he said he uncommented rsaauth
<Tyrope> Nevyn: nope, just needs to go through local ip proxy.zadkine.net
<nevyn> Tyrope: did you read the manual?
<kvothetech> Tyrope: i think i misunderstood i thought you wanted to install grub nd make a system that only lets ff use the internet
<Tyrope> No, sorry. I have the system it just broke so I need to reinstall gnu grub
<dawkirst> Hi all, what would be the easiest way to expose a web server on the web without forwarding port 80 to the machine in the router?
<Tyrope> Nevyn: yes, system settings have http proxy but it doesn't use the proxies dns
<greek> NarcTix, I just tried that and it didn't work (I restarted ssh). I still get password prompt
<greek> fwiw, that line is commented out on server1 (which i can ssh into from my desktop without password prompt just fine)
<kvothetech> grub-install <partition> is how i do it but i use grub1 not 2
<evstevemd> my nautilus bookmark are gone (not shown) any reason? All I changed it I upgraded to Kernel 3.9
<Tyrope> Yeah, I don't know grub commands
<kvothetech> greek did you pastebin the -vv results
<savagecroc> i'm just reading the setup page with LUKS.. am i getting this right... 1. I need a bootable USB ubuntu image so i can wipe the SDD   2. setup the partitions etc ?
<nevyn> Tyrope: so you can't dns resolve localy?
<Hadogenes> dawkirst What do you want to achieve? There might be alternate ways
<Tyrope> Nevyn: they'll all resolve to a dead internal ip
<Tyrope> So no
<Hadogenes> dawkirst You could change the port if you don't intend to make it 'public'
<kvothetech> savagecroc: you need a bootable usb or something to partition anyway..unless you're just modifying existing ones
<nevyn> Tyrope: ok that's a little special.
<nevyn> umm..
<Tyrope> Nevyn: the network admin here is an idiot
<NarcTix> geek  For this to work you will also need host keys in /etc/ssh_known_hosts
<NarcTix> RhostsRSAAuthentication no
<NarcTix> greek For this to work you will also need host keys in /etc/ssh_known_hosts
<NarcTix> RhostsRSAAuthentication no
<Tyrope> FF connects fine if I tell it to detect network proxy settings
<Dewi> dawkirst: to expose it you'll need to open some kind of port. It doesn't have to be 80, although that will affect your urls
<NarcTix> sorry for typo lol
<dawkirst> Hadogenes, I don't really mind it being public, but we don't really have access to the router. So I was thinking along the lines of a VPN or something.
<kvothetech> NarcTix: he has that or should if he got a pw prompt it's aleardy in the hosts file...rhosts rsaauth i'd set to yes though
<Hadogenes> dawkirst You need a port redirected to your server if you want to access it. No other way.
<nevyn> oh. system-settings == some gui thing?
<nevyn> apt probably doesn't honour that.
<greek> NarcTix, not sure how to interpret your last comment with typo
<Hadogenes> dawkirst Define "don't really have access", maybe there is a way around it
<greek> kvothetech, nope i didn't one sec i will now
<dawkirst> Hadogenes, I see your point. No access: no login.
<Tyrope> Nevyn: apt doesn't listen to ubuntu's network settings?
<nevyn> not the ones for your user...
<nevyn> maybe.
<Ben66> dawkirst: you shouldn't be running a server on a network you don't control
<nevyn> but package manager should
<Hadogenes> Ben66 Didn't cross my mind, could be a virus.
<Hadogenes> Still, sounds like an interesting challenge.
<Tyrope> I found a website that tells me to add ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<greek> kvothetech, NarcTix, here is the paste of ssh -vv: http://pastie.org/7906309
<dawkirst> Ben66, sometimes you have to do with what you've got.
<Tyrope> But that gives a couldn't connect to host
<kvothetech> Ben66: uhm running a server on a network you don't control is what everyone who has a server in a datacenter does...
<Ben66> Tyrope: won't work if apt can't resolve
<Tyrope> Ben: exactly
<Ben66> kvothetech: you know what i mean
<Tyrope> Any way to download it through Firefox?
<mariola> i did try to update(Not to a new version just normal updates) and now "the packet system is damaged"
<Ben66> dawkirst: servers are cheap
<greek> NarcTix, kvothetech, fwiw the key I generated is called sshkey-apollo
<Hadogenes> Anyways, have you tried accessing the router? Maybe the default password is set
<Ben66> Tyrope: can't you use real internet?
<nevyn> kvothetech: nuh-uh.
<llutz> greek: ssh -i keyfilename user@host
<mariola> i tried to install a Driver for an multi function printer,scanner and it makes problems, what can i do to delete it?
<nevyn> not if it's your leased floorspace.
<Tyrope> If the exact proxy settings were known, yes... Did I mention the network admin here is an idiot?
<llutz> greek: same for scp, "scp -i keyfilename file host:"
<Ben66> Tyrope: but if firefox works, there must be an accessible dns server
<nevyn> Tyrope: try to make wget work.
<Tyrope> Ben: yup, the proxy is the dns.
<nevyn> then work from there.
<Ben66> Tyrope: whats the ip of said proxy?
<llutz> greek: add host/user/keyfilename to ~/.ssh/config  if you don't like to type that everytime you need it (man ssh   for details)
<nevyn> Ben66: it's legitmate to prevent resolution internally and have the proxy do it.
<gustav_> Can I make exim4 an IMAP server?
<llutz> gustav_: no
<dawkirst> Hadogenes, Ben66, it's not that we can't get access if we really wanted to, but we're guests here, and we don't want to start messing around with our hosts' network settings.
<llutz> gustav_: exim4 is smtp, use dovecot for imap
<gustav_> llutz: Access mail recieved by exim4 via IMAP?
<Ben66> dawkirst: but you're cool hosting stuff without their knowledge?
<kvothetech> Tyrope: so in /etc/resolv.conf set the proxy ip as your dns server...
<gustav_> Ok.
<dawkirst> Ben66, it's an internal file / dev server.
<Hadogenes> dawkirst There is no way anything can connect to your computer without having a port redirecting from the router to it.
<dawkirst> Hadogenes, thanks.
<prodigel> Hi all, Since this morning I'm having connectivity issues in linux (ubuntu 12.10), while in windows (using it now sadly) it works without any problem. The device is a realtek gigabit RTL8188 (I think), problems persisted even in recovery mode. I've installed also the latest drivers from Realtek, no change. Any ideas how can I debug this? Thanks
<Tyrope> Change nameserver?
<Hadogenes> forwarded*
<gustav_> llutz: It says Dovecot is MDA, isn't that sendmail?
<dawkirst> Hadogenes, just thought there was maybe an alternative.
<Hadogenes> dawkirst What are you trying to achieve?
<llutz> gustav_: sendmail is a mta, not mda (mail delivery agent vs transport agent)
<Hadogenes> dawkirst Maybe you don't need a web serber
<gustav_> llutz: Oh, sorry.
<kvothetech> prodigel: what're you using to set your network up etc what's it doing can you get in network or just localhost
<prodigel> Correction there, the device is a Realtek RTL8168/8111
<prodigel> kvothetech: it's using dhcp, but the most basic ping test fails
<Guest18850> Hello all:) I have a lvm that I want to have mounted on boot. In the /etc/fstab file, what would I use for the 'type' column? I have not formatted the lvm. Do I have to format the lvm if I want to place it in fstab?
<dawkirst> Hadogenes, that might be the best.
<kvothetech> prodigel: ok ip addr and ip route and cat /etc/resolv.conf any hints
<prodigel> kvothetech: i.e. pinging the gateway which is in the LAN fails also
<vjustme> Let me redefine my initial question: Does log rotation by utilizing logrotate applies to every log file created, or just those listed under /etc/logrodate.d/ directory?
<llutz> Guest18850: sure, lvm is a partition-format but you mount filesystems. so you have to create a filesystem on the partition you want to mount
<kvothetech> Guest18850: you need a physical volume then a volume group then a logical volume you format the logical volume then add that to /etc/fstab it'll be something like /dev/mapper/blahvg-blah
<greek> llutz, when using -i, must i specify sshkey or sshkey.pub ?
<llutz> greek: sshkey
<kvothetech> greek: the private
<greek> llutz, ok so once i've copied the pub to my remote host i can delete it
<llutz> greek: .pub is what you should have copied to the remote host before
<greek> i won't need it for other remote hosts
<greek> ok
<llutz> greek: you could, but better to keep a backup. who knows...
<NarcTix> does anyone have an ssh for noobs!
<Hadogenes> NarcTix sounds like a good tutorial idea
<NarcTix> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<shape> NarcTix: what do you mean by that
<Hadogenes> NarcTix Anything you wnto to know in particular?
<greek> lol
<kvothetech> NarcTix: ?  ssh is pretty noobishly easy to use anyway
<NarcTix> lol
<greek> NarcTix is referring to me guys haha
<lck> xchat is what?
<Muelli> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7ubuntu2 (raring), package size 348 kB, installed size 891 kB
<Guest18850> thanks llutz and kvothetech.. I had done the physical volume, volume group and logical volume part, wasn't sure if I had to format it as well. Thanks..
<greek> llakey, ok so i try this: ssh -i sshkey-apollo root@192.168.0.111 but then i still get Enter passphrase for key 'sshkey-apollo':
<NarcTix> Ive written bash, python, perl, pascal. Scripts or programs to work with ssh lol
<greek> sorry llakey that was meant for llutz
<llakey> :)
<llutz> greek: 1st. allowing ssh-access for root is a bad idea. 2nd. what was the exact ssh-copy-id command you issued?
<NarcTix> I dont need telling how to use it :)
<greek> llutz, ssh-copy-id -i sshkey-apollo.pub root@192.168.0.111
<greek> llutz, yeah i know root is bad it's just for testing / learning on my lan
<NarcTix> When Im sober that is ^^
<kvothetech> NarcTix: lol :)
<llutz> greek: and root account is activated on server2 and "PermitRootLogin yes" set  in sshd_config?
<Muelli> greek: well. it asks you to unlock your ssh key. That is because a) you created a key and protected it with a passphrase and b) because you have no ssh-agent running. You can either create a key w/o a passphrase or run an ssh-agent (gnome-keyring does that I think)
<NarcTix> allowing root wont fix it lmfao
<greek> Muelli, oh ok so when I use ssh-keygen I musn't type in the server2's password
<greek> woah talk about a face-palm moment
<jony_easyrider> int the workgroup my Ubuntu 12.04 desktop PC is not visible, why?
<Muelli> greek: the key does not have anything to do with a password on the server. So: No. That passphrase is purely meant to protect the key on its own.
<kvothetech> ?
<kvothetech> jony_easyrider: ?
<jony_easyrider> I've figured out: samba was not installed
<W4NGNULL> HI
<greek> Muelli, that worked. llutz, kvothetech sorry I wasted your time! But I learnt a lot in the process so thanks anyway
<greek> Muelli, thanks!
<NarcTix> greek you need to sort this to yes # For this to work you will also need host keys in /etc/ssh_known_hosts
<NarcTix> RhostsRSAAuthentication no
<greek> NarcTix, ok
<NarcTix> your config disables rsa
<Sbeach92> hi! I get following errors when trying to build dvb drivers http://pastebin.com/RJFwDM9q Can someone help me to proceed?
<greek> NarcTix, using dsa?
<greek> make a difference?
<NarcTix> I said that about an hour earlier
<greek> NarcTix, sorry missed that
<NarcTix> maybe 1 sec
<llutz> NarcTix: if you read his paste from then, you see you are wrong
<Muelli> Sbeach92: your CFLAGS are too strict for that code (i.e. the code is too poor quality ;-) ). You can try to "export CFLAGS=-O2" before doing the make.
<llutz> greek: nothing to worry, you still have RSAAuthentication yes
<Ben66> Sbeach92: why are you compliling stuff? surely v4l already exists in a package? what version of ubuntu?
<NarcTix> llutz where?
<llutz> NarcTix: pastie.org/7906278
<brainysmurf> pecl install pam results in "install the PAM library" error
<Sbeach92> Ben66 my dvb cards needs some modules to work. ubuntu is lastest lts
<brainysmurf> So how to install the PAM library then?
<Ben66> Sbeach92: ok... if you're on 12.04 then how come you're in /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-13-generic
<NarcTix> from source like all us old skoolers had to
<brainysmurf> NarcTix I thought that's what package managers solved
<Muelli> brainysmurf: can you pastebin more context?
<gustav_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664005/ Hmm?
<NarcTix> brainysmrf pam should be installed by dedfault. I thought you meant version . I am also drunk after a 12 hour night shift.
<Sbeach92> hmm it seems that i have missed latest update im runnig 11.10
<NarcTix> brainysmurf how many distros hav3e you used?
<brainysmurf> NarcTix My php app is using pam_auth but isn't able to find it
<brainysmurf> I'm not installing pam on the box but the pam libraries so that php can access them
<brainysmurf> NarcTix: Just Ubuntu
<NarcTix> brainysmurf on your own server or a shared host?
<brainysmurf> My own, full root
<brainysmurf> Next step is to configure the system pam to user Kerberos in the stack for SSO
<brainysmurf> *use
<NarcTix> brainysmurf if your on a network and dont want to use active directory kerberos rules!
<brainysmurf> So how do I get my php to be able to call pam_auth?
<savagecroc> is it possible to install ubuntu entirely from the command line?
<savagecroc> Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 that is
<shegman> how do i enable surround sound with hdmi in ubuntu 12.04?
<NarcTix> you cant on a shared host
<Ben66> savagecroc: alternate cd
<savagecroc> Ben66: what's does that mean?
<arcripex> guys help my ubuntu 13.04 keeps givn errors
<kvothetech> shegman: pavucontrol and set your output to surround hdmi
<Ben66> savagecroc: theres an alternate cd which installs in a text based mode
<kvothetech> arcripex: what errors
<savagecroc> Ben66: ah ok.. can you script the install?
<Ben66> not sure
<arcripex> kvothetech....errors like your ubuntu has  sum errors
<shegman> kvmadsen, in pavucontrol there is only hdmi/display port. no surround...
<brainysmurf> http://pastebin.com/9Nm5qzQd
<arcripex> kvothetech: skype does not even open
<arcripex> fails to launch
<shegman> kvothetech,
<shegman> kvothetech, in pavucontrol there is only hdmi/display port. no surround...
<gustav_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664005/ Hey! Help with Dovecot!
<spartanfx803> good morning
<spartanfx803> How can i access files in a .dd image file?
<Ben66> spartanfx803: we'd need more information
<kvothetech> shegman: uhm soundcard?
<kvothetech> er nvm...
<shegman> kvothetech, dont know what uhm means, but i have an ati video card. the fglrx driver is up and working. only surround is not. the rear speakers work only as extended stereo
<kvothetech> spartanfx803: dd if=dd.img of=Whereveryouwantto rewritethedatato
<spartanfx803> Ben66: I build an imagefile using testdisk of my dameged usb drive, the image is a .dd file. Now how i can access the data in that file?
<Ben66> spartanfx803: you may be able to mount it, depends on partition structure
<spartanfx803> kvothetech:: I build an imagefile using testdisk of my dameged usb drive, the image is a .dd file. Now how i can access the data in that file?
<kvothetech> shegman: you can mount it you can write it to somewhere with the above...
<spartanfx803> Ben66: i think probably is fat32
<Ben66> spartanfx803: pastebin the output of... "sfdisk -l -uS file.dd"
<epicads> yay
<epicads> anyone here
<dry[1]> hi. ubuntu 12.04.02 ibus problem: symbol suggestions [space press] are not working [in anthy (m17n)]
<brainysmurf> PHP message: PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function pam_auth()
<simosx> which IRC channel is for the UDS?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | simosx
<ubottu> simosx: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<spartanfx803> Ben66: Ok, done
<simosx> Tip: to figure out when the UDS starts, click http://goo.gl/y2IRm (redirects to timeanddate.com, which shows a countdown).
<Ben66> spartanfx803: the goal is to show the pastebin url in here
<spartanfx803> Ben66: sfdisk -l -uS <myfile>.dd i got an error
<Ben66> spartanfx803: what error
<spartanfx803> Ben66: output says in italian can't  get geometry
<simosx> lotuspsychje, thanks
<spartanfx803> Ben66: and that the sector 0 hasn't a geometry.
<Ben66> spartanfx803: what about "file <yourfile>.dd"
<spartanfx803> Ben66: my file's name is image.dd, and is a 4 GB FLASH disk image done with testdisk.
<rhaus> Hi, Lubuntu black screen after hard disk install with VIA S3 UniChrome onboard card, is there how to reconfigure to solve?
<Ben66> spartanfx803: file is a command
<spartanfx803> hum
<spartanfx803> ok sorry
<spartanfx803> forgotten
<lotuspsychje> Ben66: you getting older every day, i liked Ben64 more :p
<Ben66> lotuspsychje: its because of all the ddos stuff :)
<shegman> is ubuntu capable to play surround through hdmi at all? only the analog output in pavucontrol shows 5.1 output options
<spartanfx803> Ben64: file image.dd -----> image.dd: data
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: you or freenode getting dd?
<Ben64> spartanfx803: doesn't seem like theres a partition at all
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: freenode
<spartanfx803> hum
<lotuspsychje> ic
<spartanfx803> Ben64: i think that's raw data
<Ben64> spartanfx803: you may be able to recover some stuff with ......... i forgot the name of it
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: photorec, inside testdisk
<spartanfx803> Ben64: photorec?
<Ben64> yeah! that
<spartanfx803> Ben64: let's go for a try.
<lotuspsychje> spartanfx803: its the most fantastic recovery package ever
<spartanfx803> Ben64: i'll be away for a few
<spartanfx803> i kow
<spartanfx803> i know
<Guest86129> hello my nvidia geforce 8800 gt GPU stopped working...I found this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi43AmDsyNU after seeing that a question arises: why toasting GPU might fix it when sellers carefully care about avoiding overheating, attaching fan and sink for regular use?
<spartanfx803> Ben64: yeah i didn't mind of photorec... too much stuff to recover and rearm or restore. Fuckin' USB and my memory.
<lotuspsychje> Guest86129: on wich ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> spartanfx803: keep polite plz mate
<spartanfx803> lotuspsychje: sorry
<Guest86129> ubuntu 12.04 but that is not a system problem...I found 3d acceleration was not working on my dual booted windows either...
<Lasse-> Guest86129: Because 8-series had problems with solderjoints breaking.
<lotuspsychje> Guest86129: for hardware problems try ##hardware,
<Guest86129> thanks
<Lasse-> Hot air gun melts them again and with luck you get the card working but from what I have read, the fixes usually do not last too long.
<Lasse-> and also, this is not hardware-channel :)
<exw526> Hi, I installed ubuntu using wubi from Windows. I've been using it without problems but recently am having problems with disk space, it seems that Ubuntu has his its limit. But it's not on a partition because of the way Wubi installs it. Is there any way to check what this limit is (I think it may have been set during install from Wubi?) and change it?
<spartanfx803> Ben64: Done and successfully. recovered alla files. Do you know if there is an option to recover also the filenames?
<Guest86129> Guest86129> hello
<Guest86129> * ##hardware :Cannot send to channel
<Lasse-> Guest86129: Hardware probably needs you authenciate your nick.
<Lasse-> You can privatemessage me if you got some questions.
<Lasse-> about that Nvidia-thing.
<lotuspsychje> spartanfx803: dont think its possible filenames
<spartanfx803> lotuspsychje: thanks
<Berazu_> Hi, I've got the Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 420S... I am having issues with my ATI 6630M... Are there any useful drivers for it?
<lotuspsychje> Berazu_:did you check additional drivers section?
<exw526> Hi - if Ubuntu is installed using Wubi from Windows, does it only have access to a set amount of disk space? If this is the case, can that amount limit be changed?
<mi6x3m> hey ubuntu, how can I boot into terminal mode
<mi6x3m> without any GUI
<mi6x3m> any shortcuts to activate this?
<troulouliou_dev> hi i m seeing cinnamon in the ubuntu packages; is it now an official desktop solution for ubuntu ?
<olivier_> I have a problem with connecting to my Arduino. Where should I ask my question?
<troulouliou_dev> olivier_, #arduino
<olivier_> thanks
<Myrtti> exw526: at the time you need to give it more space, it's time to ditch wubi and do a proper dualboot installation
<olivier_> it's an ubuntu and arduino problem. It says I can't connect to ttyACM0, cause it's ttyACM1. Then I set my avrdude to ttyACM1 and it changes to ACM0
<olivier_> I'm using eclipse
<olivier_> on ubuntu 13.04
<lotuspsychje> exw526: or single boot ubuntu and loose windows once and for good :p
<alex88> mi6x3m:: single mode maybe?
<exw526> Myrtti: does this mean installing from scratch or can I transfer the existing install to a different partition?
<Aaruni> my ubuntu keeps reporting system problems with lsb_release. I read this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/268394/my-newly-installed-ubuntu-12-04-keeps-crashing-can-anyone-help , and it seems that it means hardware problems. Can anyone confirm ?
<Aaruni> its 12.04, LTS
<lotuspsychje> Aaruni: can you tell us on wich hardware?
<Myrtti> exw526: as the instructions include "take backups of /home/ (and /etc and /var if needed) and all the important stuff on Windows" it doesn't really matter that much. I've not tried transferring myself so I can't really tell.
<Aaruni> Dell Inspiron N5010. Its laptop. A new WD 500 GB disk, Intel core i3, 4 gb ram, and Mobility Radeon HD 5470, lotuspsychje
<darth> #channels
<lotuspsychje> Aaruni: what kind of crashing we talk about? freeze? reboot?
<Ahasvero> Hi everyone
<nicknarrator> hi there
<Aaruni> lotuspsychje: it just comes "Ubuntu has experienced a system problem" and in the more info, there is the path to lsb_release. I don't see any noticeable difference in my experience, but I was curious as to why this happens. A google search showed that link, lotuspsychje
<Ahasvero> i was trying to get DartEditor running on Ubuntu 64
<lotuspsychje> Aaruni: http://askubuntu.com/questions/230766/how-lsb-module-affects-system-and-can-be-made-available-to-the-system
<Aaruni> lotuspsychje: I get "No LSB modules are available." . but then, why the error, every now and then ?
<olivier_> isn't there an ubuntu-arduino channel?
<Mrokii> Hello. Anybody in here who knows something about Alsa/Pulse or whatever audio system is installed with 13.04? I did a fresh installation and have no sound at all (I had sound with earlier versions of Ubuntu).
<lotuspsychje> !alis | olivier_
<ubottu> olivier_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Ahasvero> ...does anybody know dart?
<olivier_> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info darteditor
<Ahasvero> !info darteditor
<ubottu> Package darteditor does not exist in raring
<Ahasvero> it's not included in repositories
<ActionParsnip> may be in a ppa
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<lotuspsychje> Ahasvero: maybe this can help? https://groups.google.com/a/dartlang.org/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/misc/Ayqe42AFpfM
<verwilst> my coworker is nagging that when a server is down, he gets 'ERROR: Host xxx is unreachable', and when it's back, he gets 'OK: Host xxx is unreachable'
<Aaruni> lotuspsychje: I get "No LSB modules are available." . but then, why the error, every now and then ? (repost 1)
<Ahasvero> mmm, depot tools? let's try ...
<mi6x3m> hello, me again, I asked some minutes ago how to boot in terminal mode
<mi6x3m> without GUI
<mi6x3m> someone said use single mode
<verwilst> i've replaced 'Httpd is not running on {HOST.NAME}' by '{ITEM.LASTVALUE} httpd processes on {HOST.NAME}
<verwilst> which is a bit clearer already
<lotuspsychje> Aaroni: i dont know why your system does that, but did you try to install like the url showed?
<verwilst> but for nodata() triggers i can't do that
<Aaruni> lotuspsychje: ok, trying
<lotuspsychje> Aaruni: i dont think something is wrong with your hardware
<paolo> How can i fix this audio issue
<paolo> Please help
<ActionParsnip> mi6x3m: add the boot option:  text
<Aaruni> lotuspsychje: thanks. installing now, BTW
<ActionParsnip> paolo: what issue?
<lotuspsychje> paolo: re-ask your question here once in a while
<mi6x3m> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<paolo> my intel hd audio dosen't work on ubuntu 12.04
<mi6x3m> ActionParsnip: how can I activate unity from there?
<deadweasel> paolo:  type alsamixer into the command line, verify nothing is muted.
<verwilst> arg
<verwilst> wrong channel :P
<ActionParsnip> mi6x3m: init 5    will do it
<deadweasel> mi6x3m: type sudo lightdm
<deadweasel> or that
<mi6x3m> Thank you.
<paolo> what i'm going to do now
<ActionParsnip> paolo: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionParsnip> paolo: you have given ZERO deatils, how can anyone possibly advise.......
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: Could that be something for my problem as well? I have no sound at all since installing 13.04 (a fresh installation, no update).
<Aaruni> mi6x3m: once logged in, press alt + control + F7 to go back to GUI
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<paolo> I tried and there's no sound
<deadweasel> ActionParsnip: my issues was the master volume was muted in alsamixer.
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: can help, wait 10 seconds after running then reboot
<mi6x3m> Aaruni: alright, thank you!
<ActionParsnip> deadweasel: alsamixer is useful too :)
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: There's no .pulse folder
<paolo> what's that you mean 10 seconds and reboot
<paolo> my system is compaq presario v3000 and the speaker is altec lansing
<olivier_> guys my arduino doesn't deregister in Ubuntu
<olivier_> dmesg | grep tty gives me:
<olivier_> http://pastebin.com/YS7wHRCK
<olivier_> so multiple ttyACM0 devices and whenever I reconnect the Arduino another one appears in the list
<qt-x> hello
<cfhowlett> qt-x, greetings
<qt-x> did anybody has any idea how to stop eclipse from freezing the system ?
<qt-x> x64 architecture
<olivier_> guys I don't want to have to use Ubuntu 10.04 on the school computer
<Aaruni> If I decide to upgrade from x86 to x64, is there a way to upgrade, without loosing all my data, and applications ?
<Hanumaan> any sql schema builder software in ubuntu ?
<zebro> Do you speak italian?
<cfhowlett> !it|zebro,
<ubottu> zebro,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<scar_eyeball> Aaruni: sure just upgrade
<BlueShark`> Hello, when I run "sudo apt-get build-dep xchat" I'm receiving the error: E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list. Here's my sources.list file: http://pastie.org/7906563 What do I need to add?
<Aaruni> scar_eyeball: I read someplace that if you upgrade from x86 to x64, you're going to loose all of your data. It will be a fresh install, instead of an upgrade
<cfhowlett> Aaruni, safe assumption ...
<lasers> !mint | BlueShark`
<ubottu> BlueShark`: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ben64> Aaruni: it's "lose" and yeah you'll need to reinstall your applications
<scar_eyeball> BlueShark`: your not in directory
<Aaruni> in that case, not upgrading...
<BlueShark`> scar_eyeball: sorry, I didn't get you. Could you explain?
<Ben64> Aaruni: you can export your current package list and install them all again, it's pretty easy
<Aaruni> Ben64: its not about cumbersomeness. I have less than adequate connectivity here, and downloading them again is going to be a problem
<scar_eyeball> Hanumaan: yes there id
<ubuntuaddicted> morning
<cfhowlett> !ops|scar_eyeball,    send racist content via pm
<ubottu> scar_eyeball,    send racist content via pm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Aaruni> !ops|scar_eyeball, abuse via PM
<ubottu> scar_eyeball, abuse via PM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<lasers> Aaruni: There are no way to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit. You will have do clean installation (and in this case, pull in every single same package)
<ActionParsnip> olivier_: 10.04 desktop support is EOL now
<Aaruni> lasers: ok thanks.
<cfhowlett> Myrtti, thanks
<Aaruni> thanks Myrtti
<ubuntuaddicted> !ops|namk
<ubottu> namk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Ben64> whats with all the ops triggering :|
<Myrtti> ubuntuaddicted: hu?
<ActionParsnip> olivier_: you should inform your admins to upgrade soon
<ubuntuaddicted> namk is sending me abusive PM's, so was scar_eyeball
<Ben64> there is no namk
<Myrtti> [freenode] *** There is no such nick namk
<niko> ubuntuaddicted: ops can't do anything for someone who isn't in the channel anymore
<cfhowlett> ubuntuaddicted, nickname spoof?
<BlueShark`> * [namk] (~scar_eyeb@rrcs-98-101-233-98.midsouth.biz.rr.com): scar_eyeball
<BlueShark`> * [namk] card.freenode.net :Tue May 14 11:36:30 2013
<ubuntuaddicted> there you go
<ubuntuaddicted> is there a tweetdeck equivalent for linux?
<qin> ubuntuaddicted: What is tweetdeck?
<Myrtti> ubuntuaddicted: "tweetdeck" - works in Chrome/Chromium
<ubuntuaddicted> a twitter client
<Myrtti> you can try friends too
<Prock81> is the 13.04 called Precise?
<cfhowlett> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<DJones> !raring | Prock81
<ubottu> Prock81: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<kohvihoo1> ubuntuaddicted: there's a client called gwibber, it should be installed by default
<ActionParsnip> ubottu: lots of twitter apps around, omgubuntu writes a lot of reviews on them (no idea why)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Prock81> so what is the code name for 13.04 ... raring?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: lots of twitter apps around, omgubuntu writes a lot of reviews on them (no idea why)
<ubuntuaddicted> ringtail raring
<BluesKaj> yes Prock81 read above
<Prock81> thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, kohvihoo1 ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> kohvihoo1: its friends-app now, not gwibber (in Raring anyway)
<alpharender> 1179906 bugs reported across 9756 projects, wow one million bugs, we should have a party
<kohvihoo1> ah, okay
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know if ubuntu 12.04 can drag and drop music yet with iOS 6+?
<cfhowlett> ubuntuaddicted, I doubt that any *buntu can drag/drop to ios ...
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: I believe you will need banshee / rhythmnbox
<Ben64> much easier to stay away from apple
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: there is ifuse but I'm not sure how the data gets stored. Android has a much easier time :)
<Aaruni> is there any way to access iPad data, iTunes style in Ubuntu 12.04 ? not just songs and music, ebooks, comics, etc..
<SonikkuAmerica> !mactel | Ben64, not always
<Ben64> android is beating apple every month
<SonikkuAmerica> !mac | Ben64, or rather
<ubottu> Ben64, or rather: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Prock81> ubuntuaddicted pwntunes will allow u to put mp3's directly on ios device
<alpharender> is there anyway to download launchpad pad app locally?
<cfhowlett> Aaruni, kind of.  nautilus shows all apps on my ipad ...
<ActionParsnip> Aaruni: banshee can put data on devices, there are ebook apps too
<Prock81> no itunes
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: True... and not to mention Ubuntu Touch can get ground that way... I wonder if that'll replace Ubuntu for Android
<Aaruni> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> Prock81: There's DoubleTwist though
<ubuntuaddicted> cfhowlett, previous to iOS 6 you could drag and drop music with libimobiledevice
<ActionParsnip> Aaruni: ive seen videos on youtube of folks using itunes but for the real deal you will need a virtual windows install
<cfhowlett> ubuntuaddicted, and the iOS update broke that, as usual?
<Ben64> SonikkuAmerica: with how phones are so locked down, i don't think touch will take off
<Aaruni> I was hoping to avoid that (its for a technically unsound friend of mine), ActionParsnip
<alpharender> life is short, don't bother hacking apple
<cfhowlett> alpharender, exactly
<ubuntuaddicted> cfhowlett, yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: It'll eventually have to in some form or another, at least with Unity Next coming in 13.10
<alpharender> i have some apple stuff and I just use it (submit to their will)
<alpharender> :)
<Ben64> SonikkuAmerica: unless its a homescreen replacement app, i don't see manufacturers picking it up
<ubuntuaddicted> Prock81, pwntunes states Windows 7 or above, Windows Vista or Windows XP with Fix (included)
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: OEMs don't have to pick up anything for an OS to be popular - look at any given Linux distro
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: Particularly Ubuntu (being the 3rd most popular desktop OS in the world)
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: (Even though that's because all 6 of us use it)
<ubuntuaddicted> cfhowlett, you could even rearrange your iOS device springboard icons with http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<Prock81>  ubuntuaddicted u need windows to set it up, but after when u plug it into any linux you will see the music folder, like the normal avrage cheap mp3 player
<Ben64> SonikkuAmerica: most phones you can't boot unauthorized code, so if its a new os to replace android, it would need to be approved and installed by OEM
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: So? Root the darn thing!
<Ben64> root != install new os
<D49L> Do you guys know a good pdfreader for linux where i can set comments?
<ubuntuaddicted> Prock81, really? wonder how that works?
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: yeah that confused me too
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntuaddicted: Bah, I had an iPad 3, and it was just easier to reset the icon layout every time I installed a new app so I could see all of them in alphabetical order
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica, had my nexus 4 a week.  Found out how to root on day 2.  VERY easy
<ActionParsnip> D49L: acroread from Adobe if you want
<prem> is there any freeipa server version available for ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: While true, root is the only way you get to install a new OS
<Prock81> actually u probly dont need windows, i just set it up in windows and it works on linux
<Ben64> SonikkuAmerica: not really, usually need to reflash the phone
 * Aaruni is away: AFK
<Prock81> only cause i was using window at that time
<Myrtti> Aaruni: please turn that off
<prem> or is there any other equivalent packages to setup a AD DC in ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: By flashing CWM or TeamWin via fastboot - still requires root
<ActionParsnip> prem: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=freeipa
<ActionParsnip> prem: lots of PPAs.....did you search these at all?
<Ben64> SonikkuAmerica: those are just modded stock images, not a completely new os :)
<prem> ActionParsnip, as far as i have seen client support for freeipa is only given
<prem> not the srver packages
<ubuntuaddicted> looks like libimobiledevice works with some functionality but not audio/video. The iPhone 4/4S, iPod Touch 4, iPad 1/2/3rd Gen and Apple TV do NOT work.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: Really? You can get Debian and Ubuntu ARM images... those aren't modded stock images at all.
<Ben64> SonikkuAmerica: try to get them running on a phone, i guarantee a brick
<ActionParsnip> prem: even in those PPAs?
<prem> is there any way to install and run freeipa server in ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: I had a friend who got Ubuntu 12.04 LTS running on his Motorola Droid RAZR HD. Never say never.
<prem> yes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> prem: you could use alien and convert rpm to deb but it may go weird
<Ben64> SonikkuAmerica: webtop doesn't count
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica, desktop?  or ARM version?  all moot once touch releases
<chenhuming> :)
<prem> ActionParsnip, true, i cannot build the source in ubuntu., then in that case "alien" conversion will break the system
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: True enough... with the convergence coming.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: Webtop? LOL
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: He did it with SuperOneClick and a 12.04 .img file.
<ubuntuaddicted> you would think since my iPhone is rooted (jailbroken) that putting music on it would be possible
<Ben64> ubuntuaddicted: can you transfer over the network?
<ActionParsnip> prem: it 'may' break the system, you could always make a virtual system and test
<ubuntuaddicted> Ben64, not sure. what would I google? lol
<ActionParsnip> prem: or contact the guys and ask if they plan to support Ubuntu / deb based distros
<Prock81> can i paste 3 lines and ask if this is a error that is ok to ignore, i was tring to enable hibernate, and a verygood question is why wasnt it enable by default
<prem> ActionParsnip, they have replied that officially they dont support deb distros
<ubuntuaddicted> Prock81, probably should use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> prem: then you are stuck, you could virtualize a redhat box and install it
<Prock81> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> prem: or whatever you want
<gustav_> Hello there. Sound isn't working. In Firefox. mpg321 goes ok.
<gustav_> 12.10.
<Ben64> ubuntuaddicted: dunno. on my android i can transfer over bluetooth, scp, sftp, http, rsync, and more
<Prock81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664259/ is this error ok to ignore
<gustav_> Prock81: Yeah.
<Ben64> Prock81: you should use gksudo
<Prock81> thanks
<Prock81> why is that
<Ben64> Prock81: for gui applications*
<Pearlax> good morning
<Prock81> what difference will gksugo vs sudo make
<Ben64> gksudo is for graphical stuff
<jrib> Prock81: you probably don't want to run make with either sudo or gksudo
<Prock81> i redid it with gksudo and it didnt give me the ibus warning
<ubuntuaddicted> Ben64, ok
<Prock81> can u explane jrib
<Ben64> PrO_OkI__: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<mi6x3m> Ubuntu, I am installing a tomcat server
<mi6x3m> running it on 8080 works, running on 80 fails
<Ben64> Prock81: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<jrib> Prock81: you should just run make as your user
<mi6x3m> both on localhost and from outside
<Ben64> sorry PrO_OkI__
<mi6x3m> could it be that port 80 is closed by default?
<jrib> Prock81: if you weren't asking about the "make" program, then I misunderstood your question
<Ben64> jrib: it was about "sudo gedit", i was saying to use gksudo
<Shogoot> Any excel gurus around to help me troubleshoot a vlookup function? :)
<Prock81> why does this room need 3 FloodBot's
<gustav_> Prock81: Maybe they need to flood a lot.
<Pici> Prock81: redundancy.
<Prock81> lol
<ubuntuaddicted> Prock81, cause it's a huge channel
<mi6x3m> hello, can someone tell me how to open port 80 in Ubuntu?
<yofun> hello i get this when runing cmake
<yofun> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:97 (MESSAGE):   Could NOT find Threads (missing: Threads_FOUND) Call Stack (most recent call first):   /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:288 (_FPHSA_FAILURE_MESSAGE)   /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindThreads.cmake:166 (FIND_PACKAGE_HANDLE_STANDARD_ARGS)   CMakeLists.txt:109 (FIND_PACKAGE
<ubuntuaddicted> mi6x3m, unless you activated a firewall, it's already open
<cfhowlett> !paste|yofun,
<ubottu> yofun,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mi6x3m> ubuntuaddicted: I haven't explicitly activated a firewall
<mi6x3m> all other ports work
<mi6x3m> but running tomcat on 80, doesn't show in netstat
<mi6x3m> any idea where I can check?
<Prock81> so one bot says to the other ... ok you watch this part of the croud and ill watch the other
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubuntuaddicted> mi6x3m, r you certain your config is correct? did you start tomcat? i don't know what tomcat is
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<yofun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664286/ anyone knows whats wrong here?
<mi6x3m> ubuntuaddicted: Tomcat is a Java servlet container
<mi6x3m> yes, I am pretty certain the configuration is correct
<mi6x3m> could it be the ubuntu firewall is enabled by default?
<mi6x3m> no, it's disabled
<ubuntuaddicted> mi6x3m, ubuntu as far as I am aware has no firewall rules by defauly
<ubuntuaddicted> mi6x3m, not showing in netstat and not being able to access the server are totally different things. if you try to start tomcat from the command line, does it return any errors?
<ubuntuaddicted> brb, coffee
<mi6x3m> ubuntuaddicted: no, and if I start it under port 8080 it will show in netstat as well
<salah> Hi. I just installed ATI drivers and now Unity don't boot anymore. How do I reset Unity when the --reset is depricated?
<felon> whats the command to list processes in terminal and kill one
<cfhowlett> felipe_, ps -x will list and kill -9 process number will kill
<mradot> ubuntu has spyware :O
<Daaave> felon: I'd use top to find the PIDs and kill -9 to kill processes
<felon> ty
<ubuntuaddicted> mi6x3m, are you certain tomcat is the only port using 80? it's possible some other service already using that port maybe?
<mi6x3m> ubuntuaddicted: there is a CLOSED_WAIT connection using port 80 on some other IP
<mi6x3m> but on this IP it uses another port
<yofun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664286/ anyone knows whats wrong here??
<gustav_> HEY! Sound is not working.
<gustav_> There is support for 12.10, RIGHT?
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | gu
<ubottu> gu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | gus
<ubottu> gus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Mere2> hey ppl
<SonikkuAmerica> !topic | gustav_: Yeah
<ubottu> gustav_: Yeah: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cfhowlett> Mere2, greetings
<gustav_> I have a problem with sound, I'm running Ubuntu version 12.10. When I try to do flash video in Firefox, I get the following output: no sound, but video, but I expected it to do sound & video.
<ubuntuaddicted> mi6x3m, not sure what you mean by "this IP"?
<gustav_> Happy?
<cfhowlett> Mere2, for best results, ask in the main channel
<Mere2> lol ok why ubuntu over say mint
<SonikkuAmerica> !poll | Mere2, the same goes for operating systems
<ubottu> Mere2, the same goes for operating systems: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gustav_> SonikkuAmerica: Solve the problem please.
<yofun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664286/ anyone knows whats wrong here??
<cfhowlett> Mere2, good question!  and best had in #ubuntu-offtopic for full and rousing debates
<Mere2> thanx
<gustav_> yofun: You need to install a threads package.
<SonikkuAmerica> gustav_: Sounds like a PulseAudio problem.
<mi6x3m> ubuntuaddicted: just checked, my process signals permission denied port 80
<gustav_> SonikkuAmerica: Yeah, but mpg321 works.
<yofun> gustav_:  apt-get install threads?
<gustav_> yofun: Not sure.
<mi6x3m> ubuntuaddicted: what could be the reason?
<gustav_> yofun: Check deps for that package. You are trying to cmake.
<yofun> nope -_-
<felon> whats the command to list system info in terminal, mem, ect..
<gustav_> <- process starvation
<SonikkuAmerica> !info mpg321
<ubuntuaddicted> mi6x3m, not sure as I don't use tomcat
<ubottu> mpg321 (source: mpg321): Simple and lightweight command line MP3 player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1.1 (raring), package size 46 kB, installed size 131 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> gustav_: And how do you know that mpg321 isn't using ALSA?
<gustav_> SonikkuAmerica: Firefox is using ALSA.
<ubuntuaddicted> felon, you could use cat /proc/meminfo and cat /proc/cpuinfo
<SonikkuAmerica> gustav_: How come? PulseAudio comes stock with Ubuntu... did you remove it for some reason
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<yofun> FIND_PACKAGE(Threads REQUIRED)
<yofun> hmm
<gustav_> SonikkuAmerica: Nope. mpg321 doesn't go through PA it seems. Firefox does but uses ALSA plugin or something. Looking at pavucontrol here.
<SonikkuAmerica> gustav_: I found a (32-bit) solution, try it: http://www.thelinuxdaily.com/2007/10/how-to-fix-the-no-sound-issue-in-firefox-flash/
<felon> you know whats crazy is i cant get edid to communicate with vid card to detect lcd display and get my resolution right, at 1360x768 16:9, but it will let me use 1920x1080 16:9
<bpat1434> Anyone running ubuntu 13.04 server as a guest in VMWare 9 with a Windows 7 host?
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | bpat1434
<ubottu> bpat1434: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<stuffin> Would someone please help me when they have the time. I need to know the command to install the libs32 for a 64 bit system
<gustav_> SonikkuAmerica: I rebooted. Sound is back. Reboot does it every time.
<ubuntuaddicted> stuffin, what application?
<SonikkuAmerica> gustav_: Gotta love rebooting.
<gustav_> Have you tried turning it off and on again.
<stuffin> it is open gl application. I know that I need the files that allow you to run 32bit program on 64bit
<stuffin> do you think it is sudo apt-get install ia-32libs?
<ubuntuaddicted> stuffin, what is the application name
<stuffin> i do not know
<SonikkuAmerica> stuffin: It's ia32-libs, but I'm not sure if they got put back into Ubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in raring
<SonikkuAmerica> stuffin: Guess not.
<bpat1434> I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 server (64-bit) as a guest VM with a Windows 7 host in VMware Workstation 9.  The VM locks up at random points in time and all syslog has is a "BUG: soft lockup CPU #X stuck for XXs!".  I've tried without acpi aipc and even change the config to be a 1-CPU instance (instead of 4).  Nothing helps.  What is/could be causing the soft lockup and how do I fix it/
<gustav_> SonikkuAmerica: How about choppy sound?
<stuffin> i will keep searching
<SonikkuAmerica> bpat1434: Try in #vmware
<BluesKaj> !ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubuntuaddicted> well, gotta go make my youtube commentary for the day. ttyk
<rastajoey> hi
<ubuntuaddicted> ttyl
<SonikkuAmerica> !info ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> ia32-libs-multiarch (source: ia32-libs): Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090808ubuntu36 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 39 kB (Only available for amd64; ia64; i386)
<BluesKaj> there it is
<juniour> hi how can i see comment of image plz help
<SonikkuAmerica> gustav_: Check out the following bug:
<SonikkuAmerica> !bug 1063965
<ubottu> bug 1063965 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Choppy sound in 12.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063965
<cfhowlett> !paste|juniour,
<ubottu> juniour,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mi6x3m> ubuntuaddicted: I found it out, I had to use autobind
<rastajoey> how can installer a softwer pls help me
<Lasse-> Excuse me rastajoey ?
<juniour> ubbot i haven't pastedmultiline text 3:)
<gustav_> SonikkuAmerica: Work in progress?
<cfhowlett> rastajoey, eh?
<juniour> ubottu i haven't pasted multiline text 3:)
<ubottu> juniour: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<muindor> hey all. i need a small linux running from usb which supports persistence, cron jobs and perl and runs on a pc from the stoneage ( 64mb ram ). any ideas ? :-)
<gustav_> SonikkuAmerica: Cat it be changed to important? -.-"
<SonikkuAmerica> gustav_: AFAIK, yes, but the importance is still at "Undecided."
<gustav_> can
<gustav_> The sound repeats, so I hear what they say...
<juniour> hi how can i see comment of image plz help
<SonikkuAmerica> gustav_: If enough people (yourself included) demand it be pushed...
<cfhowlett> juniour, what image?  what comment
<Lasse-> !details | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gustav_> SonikkuAmerica: Not sure it's really my bug. Like mine.
<rastajoey> pls help me?
<juniour> most have the image contain comment, anytype of image like jpg,gif etc...
<cfhowlett> rastajoey, explain yourself.  details.
<rastajoey> i can dowload ah program
<SonikkuAmerica> gustav_: You might check in System Testing...
<gustav_> SonikkuAmerica: Where?
<sifu_> hey folks...i know this might sound a bit noobish but i am havign way too much issues with unity to the point i am almost giving up on ubuntu...i want to install gnome 3...anyone has any experience with it in terms of stability....and any where i can read about installing it
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<cfhowlett> sifu_, there is gnome ubuntu ... or you can logout, choose a different desktop environment and log in
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Lasse-> rastajoey: no one understands what you mean.
<sifu_> the fallback one
<Lasse-> same with juniour.
<gustav_> sifu_: You can run WindowMaker. It's very stable.
<sifu_> windowMaker
<sifu_> never heard of it
<SonikkuAmerica> gustav_: Search the Unity dash for it.
<gustav_> sudo apt-get install wmaker
<gustav_> SonikkuAmerica: WindowMaker.
<sifu_> okey
<SonikkuAmerica> gustav_: Wrong person...
<juniour> anyone hear of image comment,title,author, its the image information ,how cani see this information
<juniour> ??
<cfhowlett> juniour,  you mean the exif data?
<juniour> yep
<cfhowlett> juniour, gimp
<juniour> pic information meata tags
<Guest18850> Hi I'm having problems removing a lvm. Whenever I run 'lvremove /dev/nameoflvm' I get: Can't remove open logical volume 'nameoflvm'. But as far as I can tell it is not mounted or being used by anything. Running dmsetup ls | grep nameoflvm shows a (252, 1)
<juniour> cfhowleft how to do with gimp,plz explain i dont know, i am not good at gimp
<cfhowlett> juniour, do a search for "view exif data ubuntu" ... lots of hits.
<rastajoey> u remote m
<cfhowlett> rastajoey, you are making no sense.  explain yourself.  details matter.
<rastajoey> my tagalog bah dito
<cfhowlett> !prastah|joey,
<cfhowlett> !ph|rastajoey
<ubottu> rastajoey: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<dry[1]> hi. ubuntu 12.04.02 ibus problem: symbol suggestions [visible after space press] are not working [in anthy (m17n)]
<epic_> how do get my maas node (manually added in the maas web iface) to boot from the controller, when the node does not have PXE, the install cd simply reboots my comp after choosing the controller, does not change anything..
<Guest18850> Hi I'm having problems removing a lvm. Whenever I run 'lvremove /dev/nameoflvm' I get: Can't remove open logical volume 'nameoflvm'. But as far as I can tell it is not mounted or being used by anything. Running dmsetup ls | grep nameoflvm shows ..... nameoflvm (252, 1)
<Guest18850> Hi I'm having problems removing a lvm. Whenever I run 'lvremove /dev/nameoflvm' I get: Can't remove open logical volume 'nameoflvm'. But as far as I can tell it is not mounted or being used by anything. Running dmsetup ls | grep nameoflvm shows ..... nameoflvm (252, 1)
<BluesKaj> !repeat | Guest18850
<ubottu> Guest18850: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<UukGoblin> is ubuntu affected by https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5703758 / CVE-2013-2094?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-2094)
<nevyn> UukGoblin: if they were.. do you think you'd find out by asking here?
<felon> how do i add a repository line in terminal
<UukGoblin> nevyn, yes? no? why not?
<nevyn> UukGoblin: so you think that a public disclosure process can be usurped by irc?
<sudobash> has anyone ever setup ubuntu as a network virus scanner to scan all PC's on a domain plus network shares
<sudobash> with clamav and samba
<UukGoblin> nevyn, sure, IRC is generally faster than following public processes
 * nevyn thinks of irc as public
<UukGoblin> I've tried to run the sploit on ubuntu 12.04 but it got Killed (didn't get root). There was a kernel stacktrace printed in syslog, however.
<nevyn> at least general purpose channels like this
<nevyn> #debian-private maybe
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: you can have passwords and things on channels
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: you can also restrict to identified users and so forth
<nevyn> sure. and it's appropriate to discuss CVE's etc in such channels in my view
<UukGoblin> nevyn, I don't understand. What's the problem about it being public?
<UukGoblin> it was posted on oss-security mailing list so it's pretty much public already... I'm just wondering whether it's CentOS-only or not
<realgpp> hi everyone, is this the right place where to ask a question about CVE's Priority?
<Pici> UukGoblin, nevyn: Looks like It mostly doesn't apply, but take a look yourself: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2013/CVE-2013-2094.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-2094)
<BananaBob> hey guys, i would like my machines to always keep the sources updated on a hourly basis. What is best practice on ubuntu to run an simple apt-get update once every hour?
<UukGoblin> Pici, cool thanks
<patrick__v_> how about run it in cron with a random wait and use an http proxy to cache the stuff?
<realgpp> BananaBob: use cron
<netlar> Is it true that Canonical gathers information from our searches for places like Amazon?
<ActionParsnip> netlar: no there is no collection
<Rootert> BananaBob, or consider apticron, it will send you email notifications when updates are available too
<BananaBob> cron-apt or just add an simple entry in crontab or cron.hourly or something like that? I was thinking of that, but is that really best practice?
<ActionParsnip> netlar: and your system is not identifiable
<BananaBob> Inst there a fancyer way :)
<patrick__v_> who cares about doing a fancy way?
<gordonjcp> fancy == more stuff to break
<ActionParsnip> BananaBob: i do the same, you may get issues if package installs need user input
<gordonjcp> do not do things the fancy way
<netlar> Just saw some articles written about it, was curious
<BananaBob> I only want the update to be run on all machines once every hour. Nothing else, just to keep  the sources updated :)
<patrick__v_> well then just run a cronjob
<patrick__v_> what's wrong with a cronjob?
<BananaBob> ActionParsnip: What do you mean?
<epic_> when install a dhcp server, will ubuntu start it automatically?
<cfhowlett> netlar, fwiw lens is a unity only plugin.  feel free to use a different Desktop Environment and ... no unity
<patrick__v_> /etc/cron.d/apt-get-update
<lambdak0re> why ubuntu 12.04 has a such old version of HPSA driver? (2.0)
<BananaBob> patrick___V_: nothing at all, its just that there are unnatended, cron-apt all that stuff that looks more or less made for this
<netlar> cfhowlett: I actually love unity
<cfhowlett> netlar, then don't worry, be happy.
<ActionParsnip> BananaBob: like file overwrites or license accepting and so on
<shiro> Unity is cool
<BananaBob> unattended*
<ActionParsnip> shiro: some people love it, some hate it
<BananaBob> ActionParsnip: but this is only a quiet apt-get update. no upgrade or such
<netlar> cfhowlett: I do not even mind that the searches , also search the web
<shiro> I specifically like it for the shortcut keys
<netlar> cfhowlett: Just some are saying it is spyware
<cfhowlett> netlar, RMS being among them ... "spyware" isn
<harris> how do i determin the best channel for my router to be set to
<cfhowlett> isn't the term I would use
<netlar> RMS?
<cfhowlett> netlar, Richard M. Stallmna
<cfhowlett> Stallman
<patrick__v_> BananaBob then just run a cron...?
<netlar> Yes, thta is the guy
<patrick__v_> damn it feels like at work
<netlar> He jealous?
<SuperLag> If you had an app crash, and it references a PID... is there any way to figure out what that app was, if the PID no longer exists?
<patrick__v_> where they do a one hour meeting to decide that yes they are going to rename a directory
<patrick__v_> instead of just saying ok we rename the directory? all ok? let's do it...
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, should be in the logs, right?
<BananaBob> yeah, i think ill add a update to cron.hourly and get it over with. Thanks for the input guys
<harris> how do i determin the best channel for my router to be set to
<cfhowlett> harris, fire it up.  if it runs without undue interference ....
<Pici> harris: not really on-topic for #ubuntu, maybe ##networking would be better.
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: it's was a Java process, and there's a log... but no core dump was generated, and I'm trying to track down what caused the crash. :/
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: and the log isn't very helpful
<harris> thank you Pici i didnt know about that channel
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, ow.  OK ... over my head.  sorry.
<shiro> cfhowlett which JVM?
<netlar> cfhowlett: Who is this Richard Stallman anyway
<SuperLag> shiro: was that question meant for me?
<shiro> aah sorry
<SuperLag> shiro: I'm using the latest JDK. 1.7.0u21
<SonikkuAmerica> netlar: lol
<shiro> thought he initiated it
<netlar> SonikkuAmerica: what
<shiro> Sun HotSpot would create a file named of patter hs_pid_err something
<shiro> it has the native and the java stack
<SonikkuAmerica> netlar: Die-hard Communist and inventor of Gnu's not UNIX!
<SuperLag> shiro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664462/
<netlar> SonikkuAmerica: I should probably know him then, opps
<shiro> so that file has the pid?
<shiro> 6538
<SuperLag> shiro: right... but I don't know what that PID was... what app/process it actually was
<sha1sum> Hey guys... I've googled to no avail, so I'll ask: does anyone know of a repo that I can use to install PostgreSQL 8.4 on raring?
<SuperLag> shiro: I'm trying to track down the root cause of the crash, if that makes sense.
<shiro> You are trying to debug the cause of the failure?
<SuperLag> yep
<SuperLag> shiro: I don't know if that means enabling the writing of core dumps, as the log sugggests... or what :)
<shiro> SuperLag: Do you have any component with JNI
<SuperLag> shiro: I don't *think* so... but I'm not sure. I'm using IntelliJ IDEA to look at Java code for an app that I support... but I don't know that there's JNI stuff in it
<shiro> SuperLag: Core dump would help in case you had some OOME
<Guest67069> hello
<Guest67069> turk varmi
<SonikkuAmerica> !tu | Guest67069
<shiro> SuperLag: Wonder if it will help you anyway. JVM crashes are vague. I have worked on some applications involving JNI where some memory leak may randomly cause it to fail at some point
<SonikkuAmerica> !tr | Guest67069
<ubottu> Guest67069: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<epic_> how do i purge all openstack (and its deps) packages ?
<SuperLag> Question for you guys... any good paid apps that A. might not be in the Software Center and B. aren't games, that you guys would recommend?
<qdb> hello . why name of a file is /etc/init.d/fancontrol.dpkg-bak  ? i e  with  ".dpkg-bak"  ?
<OrangeTux> SuperLag: SublimeText 2
<SuperLag> OrangeTux: got it :)
<SuperLag> OrangeTux: I use that on my Mac, as well.
<OrangeTux> SuperLag: With a licence?
<SuperLag> OrangeTux: of course
<OrangeTux> SuperLag: (Y)
<OrangeTux> I bought myself a licenso too, but I switched to VIM.
<SuperLag> haha
<OrangeTux> SuperLag: VIM is much more powerfull.
<OrangeTux> SuperLag: You should switch too ;)
<SuperLag> OrangeTux: it doesn't get any more powerful than vim or emacs (not that I'm an emacs user)... but they have the highest learning curves.
<OrangeTux> SuperLag: true
<SuperLag> OrangeTux: besides... these days... my "text editor" of choice is mostly IntelliJ IDEA. :)
<OrangeTux> SuperLag: Every once in a while I got frustated and start throwing with laptops ;)
<ActionParsnip> OrangeTux: vi here, installed on ANY nix box :)
<starpollo> hi! I'm having issues when accessing youtube since 13.04, every time I open a video my browser locks up (greys out) for a while (10 seconds usually).. I'm using Firefox 20, has anyone else noticed this in 13.04?
<SuperLag> starpollo: no issues here.
<ActionParsnip> starpollo: does it happen in other web browser?
<mink> Hi. In the same version ubuntu, I could switch workspaces by scroll wheel (in hover at workspaces thumbnails). Now (after reinstall) I can't.
<mink> Anyone know how enable this functionality?
<starpollo> ActionParsnip: no Chrome seems fine in youtube, haven't tried any others to be honest
<shegman> hi. i searched the web to get digital 5.1 ound in ubuntu 12.04. i even tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DigitalAC-3Pulseaudio#PulseAudio_Setup but it still doesnt work. can anyone help me please?
<ActionParsnip> starpollo: does it happen as a new Ubuntu user in Firefox?
<SuperLag> starpollo: what happens if you open firefox with the -ProfileManager option... (from the command line)  and create a new profile... and do it from there?
<SuperLag> starpollo: ActionParsnip seems to be suggesting the same idea though...
<starpollo> SuperLag: opened firefox with the -ProfileManager flag, same thing happened upon browsing to a youtube video, I can also confirm it has happened consistently since I installed
<satmandu> I'm on Ubuntu 13.04, and I'm looking for an alternative to virtualbox-fuse, which has apparently been removed.  Any ideas?  I need to mount a vdi file.
<SuperLag> starpollo: was this a clean install of 13.04, or an upgrade to it?
<starpollo> SuperLag: clean install
<SuperLag> starpollo: very interesting... as I'm in the same situation, and I don't see this issue.
<SuperLag> starpollo: I wonder if it might be a codec thing
<starpollo> SuperLag: yeah it is interesting, I guess I can hope for a fix in the next version of firefox.. any suggestions for something to try if it's related to codecs?
<SuperLag> starpollo: ou know that step in the installer, where it asks you if you want to install the 3rd-party codecs and stuff like that? Did you have that enabled?
<OrangeTux> ActionParsnip: Ok, you win ;)
<starpollo> SuperLag: yeah I had enabled that
<SuperLag> starpollo: I'm stumped, then. :/
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: any ideas for starpollo?
<ActionParsnip> starpollo: did you try the new account
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: use Chrome :)
<starpollo> ActionParsnip: I tried the -ProfileManager flag, no change :S
<SuperLag> starpollo: I know it's probably not the answer you're looking for... but I use Chrome as my primary browser too. I think ActionParsnip has a point. :)
<plumblum> Evning gents i have a somewhat techy quesiton, is it possible to mount several disks/partitions to the same location ?
<SuperLag> Even though Xubuntu forgets on a regular basis, that I want Chrome to be my default browser
<SuperLag> plumblum: why on earth would you want to do that?
<SuperLag> plumblum: yes. It's called RAID. :)
<starpollo> heh, fair enough, thanks for looking into it fellas :)
<plumblum> SuperLag, i already have a raid ;)
<SuperLag> plumblum: so you have a RAID array, and you want to mount it? easy.
<plumblum> but lets say i have 2 disks with movies on them, i would like to just have one movies folder
<SuperLag> plumblum: no.
<plumblum> can i symlink them or something then ?
<qwertzuiop> aye
<somsip> plumblum: you can mount them to different subdirs, if that's what you mean?
<qwertzuiop> i've got ubuntu 13.04 x64 and a thinkpad w510 here
<qwertzuiop> its got a wireless intel ultimate 6300
<SuperLag> qwertzuiop: :O
<plumblum> somsip, no i have a bunch of disks and i would like them to show up under one folder name
<SuperLag> qwertzuiop: does it have an Nvidia Quadro in it?
<SuperLag> plumblum: can't do that
<somsip> plumblum: then, no
<plumblum> can i symlink them then ?
<SuperLag> no
<SuperLag> well... yes
<qwertzuiop> i only get a maximum of 54mbit wlan connect plus almost no throughput (<10kb/s). the same box with windows does >250mbit plus megabytes of throughput
<SuperLag> you can put a symlink in the first mountpoint
<SuperLag> but its still not *the same* directory
<asu> test
<SuperLag> actually no
<qwertzuiop> and the last time i tried the nvidia driver did not work
<qwertzuiop> SuperLag: yes, it has a quadro
<SuperLag> it still has to be mounted *somewhere*
<SuperLag> qwertzuiop: the Nvidia driver did *not* work? :(
<qwertzuiop> was someone able to reproduce this?
<plumblum> well can i mount them all to like /mnt/disk1 /mnt/disk2 and then make them appear somewhere ?
<qwertzuiop> did not come back up, no - SuperLag
<somsip> plumblum: what functionality are you wanting to achieve? That you 'ls /mydrives' and get a listing of everything on all three of them?
<qwertzuiop> had to use the crappy nuveau
<SuperLag> qwertzuiop: crap. :(
<asu> s
<asu> s
<asu> s
<FloodBot1> asu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SuperLag> qwertzuiop: I was thinking about getting a W530
<qwertzuiop> dont
<SuperLag> no?
<qwertzuiop> well, get one, anyhow use a vm
<mianjs> I installed gnome 3.8 with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop and now I've decided to turn back to unity. I tried sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop and it did something but nothing changed
<SuperLag> :( :( :(
<qwertzuiop> i seriously think about macbook for the next time
<plumblum> somsip, more like that over the network, \\computername\movies should list the contents of several disks :)
<SuperLag> qwertzuiop: hold on just a sec... I'm 99% sure I have that same card that I added to my Dell Latitude D630
<qwertzuiop> osx is decent enough, the screen resolutions are incredible, the battery super
<ActionParsnip> starpollo: have you tried disabling addons to see if they cause it
<plumblum> maybe i can do something fun with samba ?
<SuperLag> qwertzuiop: no way I'd run Linux natively on a Mac. that is a waste of money to not run it as designed
<Vistaus> @mianjs: Have you chosen Ubuntu as session in LightDM?
<eXcAliBuR> #clamav needs your help, there is no one in there to talk to me :(
<qwertzuiop> i would not run linux on that
<SuperLag> plumblum: no, you cannot do that
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: +1
<qwertzuiop> obviously
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: I run my macbook dual-booting between Ubuntu and OSX
<mianjs> Vistaus: yes I have chosen LightDM
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: it works just great
<compdoc> fun? define fun
<qwertzuiop> i'ld have the unix it was designed for
<somsip> plumblum: no. Not unless you mount one and have a load of symlinks on that drive that point to all the other files on the other two drives that are mounted somewhere out of the way.
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: pay mac tax, then don't use the intended OS
<SuperLag> gordonjcp: no arguing that it works... it's just a waste of money
<theadmin> SuperLag, somsip, plumblum: It's possible, it's called aufs: mount -t aufs -o dirs=/path/to/first/directory:/path/to/second/directory:/path/to/third/directory  none /path/to/union/directory
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: I'm a hardcore Mac user. No f'n way I'd do that.
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: not really
<qwertzuiop> I'ld love to pay for osx on thinkpads too, anyhow apple insists on selling their oversize dongles
<theadmin> plumblum: That'll get you the files from three directories in one
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: it's an excellent piece of hardware
<SuperLag> qwertzuiop: stand by
<theadmin> plumblum: Is that what you want?
<asu> fu** all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<plumblum> theadmin, exacltey
<SuperLag> gordonjcp: yes, it is... no args there
<somsip> theadmin: theadmin plumblum - woah. Never heard of that. I sit corrected
<plumblum> if the drives were the same and i cared much about the content i would raid them
<plumblum> but i dont
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: and since it can run OSX and Linux, and presumably Windows if I wanted, I don't see how that is a waste of money at all
<plumblum> but having 1 folder to look in instead of 4-5 would be a huge relif :D
<Prock81> hay guys, i just got a mouse issue, im on a laptop and very LUCKEY to have the mouse stick in the center of the key board. For the mouse pad i do have two fingers to scroll enabled. Maybe i accidentally put two fingers when i didnt mean to, but still even if i did it would stop when i let up. My mouse pad is STUCK as if im using 2 fingers to scroll and the pointer barely moves. what would be the problem?
<plumblum> thx theadmin! i will look into it :)
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: what would be a waste of money is buying a Macbook and another laptop, just to run one OS on each...
<theadmin> plumblum: Basically install aufs-utils and then mount -t aufs -o dirs=dir1:dir2:dir3 none destination_directory
<SuperLag> gordonjcp: I leave Linux for a VM on my MBP
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: a VM won't work for me
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: I use Linux for audio work, so I need it to be as fast as possible
<ximian> re
<plumblum> theadmin, thx :) im just gonna go read up on it a little bit, so you dont have to answer stupid questions later ;)
<qwertzuiop> sometimes i even start to think that vms would be the native environment for linux. almost every time i experience such crap as this wlan issue
<stuffin> what is the command to install xubuntu ?
<bveyaa> huh
<SuperLag> dammit
<SuperLag> I can't reach my Dell... I know it *was* online. I just don't remember what IP it has. :/
<Prock81> brb bathroom, did anyone read my question
<SuperLag> qwertzuiop: trying to get this info for you
<you-tee-f> hi, my windows don't have borders anymore
<you-tee-f> how can i restart my desktop manager ?
<ActionParsnip> you-tee-f: press ALT+F2 and run:  managernamehere --replace
<ActionParsnip> you-tee-f: eg.   fluxbox --replace
<you-tee-f> how can i know my manager ?
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: you can use nmap to scan your subnet
<ActionParsnip> you-tee-f: do you use desktop effects?
<plumblum> hmm i wonder if just doing ln -s /mnt/diskx/* a bunch of time would have the same effect ^^
<plumblum> but maybe aufs is better
<ActionParsnip> you-tee-f: compiz --replace    will probably be ok
<Prock81> i just got a mouse issue, im on a laptop and very LUCKEY to have the mouse stick in the center of the key board. For the mouse pad i do have two fingers to scroll enabled. Maybe i accidentally put two fingers when i didnt mean to, but still even if i did it would stop when i let up. My mouse pad is STUCK as if im using 2 fingers to scroll and the pointer barely moves. what would be the problem?
<you-tee-f> ActionParsnip: i guess so
<theadmin> plumblum: A symlink can only point to one location, won't do what you want.
<plumblum> aha
<you-tee-f> ActionParsnip: thanks ! works like a charm !
<Prock81> init 6 then, maybe that will fix my mouse
<ActionParsnip> yourway_chu: you now know your WM
<Mrokii> Does anybody know where System Load Indicator saves its config?
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<plumblum> from their example there is one part i dont quite get, http://pastebin.com/Zkxy8Yxu from their page
<plumblum> "if you modify a file under /tmp/aufs the one on your home directory is not affected"
<plumblum> but if i want to have it affected :P
<Kurza> hello, does anyone have an idea where are placed the .out files when I compile a .cpp file using c++ on Ubuntu? They don't seem to be placed where I "cd" to run the .cpp
<theadmin> Kurza: gcc defaults it's output to an exact filename, a.out
<theadmin> Kurza: If you need to output elsewhere, use g++ -o something file.cpp
<Kurza> ah theadmin, thanks
<alvesjnr> hi all. It seams that my System Settings just disappeared. Did you see something like that?
<plumblum> also aufs has been replaced by overlayfs since ubuntu 12.04 :P
<plumblum> the timing
<theadmin> alvesjnr: Maybe you perchance removed it, make sure it's not so: sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<theadmin> plumblum: Doh! First it's UnionFS, then it's AUFS, now it's overlayfs... They should stop with the namechanging already.
<plumblum> xD
<plumblum> i found a post on askubuntu that should help get me running
<hoi> any similar program as Remastersys
<sudobash> has anyone ever integrated clamav and samba for a network virus scanner?
<Guest98125> Raring Ringtail problem - I booted to desktop but there are no icons/launcher bar...
<theadmin> hoi: Remastersys was forked by the OS4 team, now known as System Imager: http://system-imaging.blogspot.com
<alvesjnr> theadmin: worked, tks. It seams that there is a lot of missing stuff on my ubuntu. Is there a way to "restore" my ubunut?
<theadmin> hoi: Other than that, not much I can suggest, Remastersys was pretty much the only thing of it's kind that actually worked.
<theadmin> alvesjnr: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will give you every single package (program) in a default Ubuntu install. May be a bit excessive, but...
<hoi> remastersys was gr8
<Guest98125> no icons on my desktop what should I do, hoi?
<alvesjnr> theadmin: 250MB to download... yeah, it seams that there are things missing here. Tks
<Guest98125> no launcher...
<alvesjnr> seems*
<A1Recon> To share files(mostly media ) across a network (with different permissions for me and the guests), which is better -- NFS or Samba?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<TheLordOfTime> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<plumblum> A1Recon, as far as i can tell is that it depends on what machines are on your network, i personally use samba and it works great for me :)
<Guest98125> Hello TheLordOfTime - I booted to Raring desktop, but there are no icons or task bar/launcher. What should I do?
<TheHackOps> dat split
<TheLordOfTime> Guest98125:  ask the entire channel, not just one person?
<Guest98125> I have asked a couple of times before, but nobody answered. You have helped me before...
<A1Recon> plumblum: Androids, Win7 and Ubuntu and occasionally an iOS device..
<Vraaghetmaar> Guest98125: What´s your problem?
<Guest98125> Hi, Vraaghetmaar - I can see a desktop when I login
<Guest98125> But I can't see any icons. There is nothing to click on. No task bar.
<Vraaghetmaar> Wich version do u use?
<plumblum> A1Recon, not sure how the andriod and ios device will work but im using samba for my win7 devices
<Prock81> Question, Unity Webapp for GMail, would something like that just be a shortcut to the webpage, or something else
<plumblum> check to see if every system is compatible with both systems
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: there is andsamba for android
<Guest98125> raring 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: also, astro file browser in newer androids has samba access built in
<A1Recon> plumblum: ActionParsnip: I ve never used andsamba but this ES File Explorer works fine for me...
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: sweet
<Vraaghetmaar> Guest98125: Try 12.10 to install
<Vraaghetmaar> if you also see noting at 12.10 install 12.04
<Guest98125> is raring a bit buggy, Vraaghetmaar? It was using a lot of resources (especially chrome and firefox - lots of memory/cpu)
<emx> with ubuntu 12.10 my system was "stable", with 13.04 its like windows 95. what could be the reasons?
<ActionParsnip> Guest98125: its just new, every release has initial issues out the door
<ActionParsnip> emx: did you clean install or upgrade?
<Vraaghetmaar> Guest98125: there are some issues on 13.04
<emx> ActionParsnip, it was an upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04
<plumblum> emx, windows 95 was stable ;)
<Guest98125> Vraaghetmaar - I have an external drive, encrypted. I connect to ubuntu, and enter decrypt code, but then it says i don't have access, for some reason. How can I view the drive?
<ActionParsnip> emx: may be why, I always clean install aand have zero issues
<ActionParsnip> emx: Raring has a shorter life than Quantal. Raring is EOL in Jan 2014
<emx> plumblum, if you had enough ram (32 mb!) and stable drivers, yes
<Prock81> i dont see the program after Unity Webapp for GMail
<ActionParsnip> plumblum: 95 was a mess, 98 was a massive improvement all around
<ActionParsnip> Prock81: it needs running from dash or ALT+F2
<isaac_> i need help in installing codec in movie player ubuntu
<isaac_> anyone??
<Vraaghetmaar> Guest98125: hmmm. can you start the terminal
<emx> ActionParsnip, raring? quantal? are you talking about movies?
<ActionParsnip> emx: raring is 13.04 and Quantal is 12.10
<Walex> Guest98125: 'sudo dmsetup remove_all'
<Guest98125> yes, i can start terminal, Vraaghetmaar - thank you for helping me
<Walex> ubotu tell codecs
<Vraaghetmaar> Guest98125: try fdisk or cfdisk
<emx> ActionParsnip, what does it mean? should i downgrade to 12.10?
<Prock81>  ActionParsnip its not in dash and alt-f2 search gmail looks like 3 gears
<Walex> !tell codecs
<auronandace> !downgrade | emx
<ubottu> emx: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Walex> !codecs
<Prock81> does nothing
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> emx: no, but upgrades can cause issues. You could reinstall with either and get a pretty stable OS as you won't have the old fluff from the last install
<emx> auronandace, no news there about breaking systems :P
<ActionParsnip> emx: if you make a fresh ubuntu user and login as it, is it ok?
<gioele>  /set irc_join_delay 4
<Walex> Guest98125: your problem is most likely that by default DM/LVM2 "capture" any dynamically added block devices like external disks, and 'sudo dmsetup remove_all' uncaptures them
<emx> ActionParsnip, it would be if i didn't customise my ubuntu. i got a few changes in /etc and i installed packages which i needed. how could i easily gather those infos?
<Walex> isaac_: have you noticed the links above?
<isaac_> walex- how? im kinda new in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> emx: try a new user, the settings in /etc will stand
<Walex> isaac_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats is the main one
<ActionParsnip> emx: I suggest you add /etc to your backup scope
<Guest98125> Oh, thank you Walex - so what should I do to actually see the files on my external drive?
<aitsupn> I installed Gnome 3.8 from the following instructions http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/gnome-3-8-ppa-for-ubuntu-gnome and used the removing instructions there to remove it. Now, I still have a blue gnome background also blue opening and closing screens, how can I get back to original unity?
<Walex> Guest98125: first you "uncapture" them then you mount them using whatever encryption scheme you have used.
<emx> ActionParsnip, what are my options if that would fail?
<Guest98125> Thank you Walex
<lpb> I'm having trouble getting the installer to recognize my multipathed san boot lun.  I have tried adding disk-detect/multipath/enable=true to the boot options and it appears to load the multipath modules but I still am only presented with two scsi devices (sda, sdb) to install onto?
<felon> spotify works good in ubuntu
<emx> ActionParsnip, done. i get it :P
<Walex> aitsupn: probably just change the theme in your account's look&feel preferences
<aitsupn> I want my unity back, can anyone please help?
<janisozaur> hi, i have two screens: left and right. currently notifications show up on right screen, but i use the left one as main screen and would like to have notifications show up there. how do i change their place?
<Walex> aitsupn: please supply your Platinum GPL account number if you want replies within 5 minutes of asking.
<aitsupn> Walex: I'm using default Ambiance theme but all of the wallpapers for unity gone
<betrayd> lol
<betrayd> i thought Titanium #
<Walex> janisozaur: tell the system the left hand screen is the primary one...
<janisozaur> Walex, i think it knows that already
<betrayd> or janisozaur might have to pick top left corner
<Walex> aitsupn: then probably you have removed whatever package contsain that unity them. Try 'apt-cache search .....' with the obvious keywords
<janisozaur> betrayd, no, i'd like to have them upper right, but on left screen
<tibeau> hi
<betrayd> i don't know if that can be done janisozaur is it set up as one big desktop right now
<ActionParsnip> emx: so the new account is ok?
<tibeau> salut
<emx> ActionParsnip, i can try it only in a few hours.
<aitsupn> Walex: I did apt-cache Ambience and it returned light-themes - Light Themes (Ambiance and Radiance)
<aitsupn> focuswriter - Fullscreen distraction-free writing program
<aitsupn> ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme - Qt Components for Ubuntu - Ubuntu Theme
<ActionParsnip> emx: why, your OS is multiuser, just make the user then hit the switch user button....
<Lors_Soren> I'm not getting any sound in ubuntu 12.04.
<Walex> aitsupn: I did 'apt-cache search unity wallpaper' and it gave me some plausible names too.
<Walex> Lors_Soren: thanks for letting us know.
<emx> ActionParsnip, i would have to reboot to see if that kernel-panic-like message is still there.
<chvx> does linux swap need to be twice the RAM memory?
<Walex> chvx: no. It is just a hint.
<Walex> chvx: I have 8GiB RAM, rarely fill them, so no swap.
<aitsupn> Walex: well, it's not just the wallpaper that I'm looking for, I also see blue themed screens when logging off and logging in
<janisozaur> betrayd, no, it's not http://imgur.com/f8Mfw7k
<Walex> aitsupn: 'apt-cache search unity theme' also returns some plausible names...
<isaac_> walex- thanks it seems like i cannot install it :'(
<platzhirsch> What do I need to do to format my hard drive from the Live CD? I want to sell the hard drive
<chvx> Walex: what?
<Walex> isaac_: why?
<betrayd> janisozaur: oh what i meant is, does you r desktop span across 2 or you have one screen as clone of the other
<betrayd> janisozaur: 2 screens*
<janisozaur> betrayd, i have my desktop span across two separate screens
<SonikkuAmerica> platzhirsch: Run [ palimpsest ] or search the dash for Disk Utility.
<betrayd> yes 'big desktop' as in 'not clone'
<platzhirsch> SonikkuAmerica: not installed
<wvsfxr> I'm trying to run unity over ssh. I run xinit and when I ssh -X into my server I get: No xauth data ... . Then I try to run unity and it says: ... Operation not permitted. What am I doing wrong or where can I start searching the mistake.
<SonikkuAmerica> platzhirsch: On the Live image?
<platzhirsch> SonikkuAmerica: yep, but there is a program Disks
<platzhirsch> SonikkuAmerica: I think that is the one
<SonikkuAmerica> platzhirsch: Yep
<platzhirsch> SonikkuAmerica: thanks  a lot!
<SonikkuAmerica> platzhirsch: From there, smash your HDD.
<isaac_> walex- Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<isaac_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Lors_Soren> I tried to submit an audio bug as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems and it said '''The symptom "Audio" is not known.'''
<Guest49129> Hi, I#m having an issue with VMware... I installed it and whenever I boot up my host system it will just show up in some textual mode
<betrayd> janisozaur: i don't know if notification can be asked to show on 'center' (right corner of left screen) so you might be forced to pick the top left
<SonikkuAmerica> isaac_: Is apt-get or dpkg running somewhere else?
<Guest49129> Like I'm not having any GUI, only after going into tty8#
<platzhirsch> SonikkuAmerica: meh, Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0) :(
<SonikkuAmerica> platzhirsch: It seems udisks is being an idiot. Try it again.
<Guest49129> Anyone any clue why it won't automatically boot into the GUI ?
<betrayd> janisozaur: since it is a big desktop setup you may be limited to the desktop's four corners, but check your window manager
<isaac_> SonikkuAmerica- i am downloading something else , does it hinder me from installing another app?
<betrayd> janisozaur: to see if such a limitation exists
<janisozaur> betrayd, how?
<SonikkuAmerica> isaac_: apt-get and dpkg can only process one app at a time.
<betrayd> janisozaur: see if it only gives you 4 choices off a drop down menu; I have a different WM
<betrayd> janisozaur: maybe you have a control center/control panel-type for configuring notification
<isaac_> SonikkuAmerica- i see. . is there some tricks so i am able to do multiple downloads?
<janisozaur> betrayd, i don't know where to look for notification settings
<Inics> ;/
<VIII> :S
<Inics> :S
<SonikkuAmerica> isaac_: Nope. (Unless you specify multiple packages in the [ apt-get install command or highlight multiple packages in Synaptic or Ubuntu Software Center)
<betrayd> are you on unity janisozaur
<janisozaur> betrayd, so far, yes
<janisozaur> betrayd, that's 12.04, btw
<isaac_> SonikkuAmerica- can you show me an example for apt-get
<freaky[t]> hi all is anyone here? i got a question about the acl plugin with courier-imap. i installed the plugin and i seem to be able to share without errors. but other user accounts dont get the folders i share with them displayed. no anonymous, no public and none for the specific user. i now wonder how i can make the user be able to see the folders
<SonikkuAmerica> isaac_: If you were installing, say, VLC and Kdenlive: [ sudo apt-get install vlc kdenlive ]
<SonikkuAmerica> isaac_: It would install both packages at once.
<therazor> hello
<wvsfxr> Unity is running over ssh but very slow.
<adamk> wvsfxr: Are you expecting it to run fast over ssh?
<wvsfxr> Yes, it's in the local network.
<adamk> Still, it's unity, and it's ssh. Do you have compositing enabled?
<somsip> isaac_: use apt-fast for mutiple downloads
<Agares|2> hello guys, I'd like to start studying linux quite seriously: do you have any advice on what book (or books) start with? I've already studied something, some basic concepts. Thanks in advice :)
<isaac_> somsip- for example?
<SparkySparkyBoom> hi
<SparkySparkyBoom> for ssh: connect to host 10.10.1.66 port 22: No route to host
<SparkySparkyBoom> for some reason i keep getting that error
<SparkySparkyBoom> i know the server is still live
<somsip> isaac_: download apt-fast script and run it instead of apt-get. It usual multiple connections
<SparkySparkyBoom> and it's connected to the network
<somsip> s/usual/uses
<freaky[t]> is anyone familiar with ubuntu+win8+bitlocker?
<SparkySparkyBoom> but idk why it doesnt wokr
<wvsfxr> adamk, it's very very slow. Where can I check if composing is enabled?
<SparkySparkyBoom> the server is still live btw
<SparkySparkyBoom> i have a few bots that are still operational on it
<SparkySparkyBoom> any ideas?
<SparkySparkyBoom> any help at all would be appreciated
<Pici> wvsfxr: are you using X forwarding to view it?
<somsip> SparkySparkyBoom: you are on the same internal network as the server?
<utfans05> SparkySparkyBoom: whats the issue?
<SparkySparkyBoom> somsip: yes
<SparkySparkyBoom> ssh: connect to host 10.10.1.66 port 22: No route to host
<SparkySparkyBoom> i keep getting this
<SparkySparkyBoom> and the only way to get it to work again is by restarting the server
<adamk> wvsfxr: In ccsm, check if the composite plugin is enabled.  It's enabled by default, but is going to be very slow over a network connection.
<wvsfxr> I used xinit -- :1 then ssh -X user@host  then unity
<SparkySparkyBoom> utfans05: ut = undertaker:
<SparkySparkyBoom> ?*
<Pici> wvsfxr: ssh -X is always slow.  Its not designed for graphic intensive desktop environments.
<utfans05> !info undertaker
<gustav_> Pici: Get more bandwidth.
<ubottu> undertaker (source: undertaker): static code analysis tool checking preprocessor directives. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3b-1 (raring), package size 1613 kB, installed size 4446 kB
<utfans05> SparkySparkyBoom: you could always run top in terminal and kill them that way
<wvsfxr> Is there an alternative?
<adamk> wvsfxr: Use a simple window manager.
<SparkySparkyBoom> utfans05: i cant access the server at all through ssh
<utfans05> SparkySparkyBoom: do you have physical access?
<SparkySparkyBoom> utfans05: yes
<SparkySparkyBoom> but i'd like a permanent solution
<SparkySparkyBoom> and not have to restart it every few days
<wvsfxr> How?
<utfans05> SparkySparkyBoom: so whats the overall issue, undertaker keeps freezing the system, you cant ssh in, what else?
<abdu> hi
<adamk> wvsfxr: The same way you run unity, but run the command for a different window manager (such as fvwm, wmaker, openbox, etc.)
<SparkySparkyBoom> utfans05: i was asking a question about your nick
<utfans05> oh
<utfans05> lol
<SparkySparkyBoom> utfans05: xD
<utfans05> SparkySparkyBoom: University of Texas Fans
<SparkySparkyBoom> utfans05: ah
<abdu> haw to install  JDownalder
<SparkySparkyBoom> utfans05: last time i checked, the server was running normally
<SparkySparkyBoom> brb im gonna run updates
<utfans05> SparkySparkyBoom: i live in Texas and like UT football
<SparkySparkyBoom> maybe it'll work
<utfans05> SparkySparkyBoom: so you just cant ssh in?
<SparkySparkyBoom> utfans05: at austin?
<SparkySparkyBoom> utfans05: pretty much
<utfans05> SparkySparkyBoom: im in San Antonio
<SparkySparkyBoom> utfans05: doing updates
<somsip> SparkySparkyBoom: is it that you can't SSH in or that you cannot connect? I thought you said it was 'no route to host'?
<utfans05> SparkySparkyBoom: ok, do this on the server sudo iptables -L and make sure that port 22 is not in the policies.
<SparkySparkyBoom> utfans05: ok
<bennyroel> can anyone help me with ubuntu?
<somsip> !anyone | bennyroel
<ubottu> bennyroel: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gar_onn> How do I start the awesome WM in Ubuntu 13.04?
<utfans05> gar_onn: is this a fresh install?
<gar_onn> just installed awesome, indeed
<somsip> gar_onn: on a full ubuntu install or on a minimal as the only WM?
<SparkySparkyBoom> turns out
<SparkySparkyBoom> utfans05: it was the router
<bennyroel> my problem is that when i try to boot ubuntu from my usb on my notebook, i go straight to the grub menu and then i hit try ubuntu before...and then black screen...
<utfans05> SparkySparkyBoom: ok
<SparkySparkyBoom> or switch
<SparkySparkyBoom> or w/e
<utfans05> SparkySparkyBoom: thats where i was going to tell you to go next
<gar_onn> It was upgraded from 12.10, where I had a switch button in the lightdm
<somsip> gar_onn: so you're now on 13.04 using lightdm?
<gar_onn> the loginscreen in lightdm
<gar_onn> *is
<somsip> gar_onn: sorry, never used it. I can help with awesome itself, but I don't use it with lightdm
<SparkySparkyBoom> utfans05: :D
<utfans05> SparkySparkyBoom: yeah, 99% of the time its a firewall issue stopping the traffic
<SparkySparkyBoom> utfans05: it was just a switch that was messing up everything
<hellrazor> where can i find xorg.conf in ubuntu 13.04?
<somsip> hellrazor: /etc/X11 but one is not created as a default
<jpnurmi> is there a way to cleanup ghost items from the unity launcher?
<wvsfxr> adamk, would I get better performance with vnc or something?
<jpnurmi> it's showing icons with a question mark from an app that is no longer running
<hellrazor> somsip, why isn't one created by default? i need to configure my mouse.
<betrayd> janisozaur: its not NotifyOSD is it?
<somsip> hellrazor: because there isn't a need for one by default. If you need to create one you start with a template and add what you need
<Lors_Soren> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wvsfxr> Pici, is there something what is designed for graphic intensive desktop environments?
<hellrazor> somsip, ok how to create one?
<gustav_> wvsfxr: SGI.
<ActionParsnip> jpnurmi: look in dash for 'privacy', should be a yellow arrow
<somsip> hellrazor: get a template and save it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hellrazor> and also grub2 keeps useing UUIDs to identify my harddiscs. how can i change this?
<utfans05> hellrazor: i do believe that is how it does it by default
<betrayd> if it works don't fix it
<utfans05> exactly!
<hellrazor> utfans05, sucks anyway guess i need to get some other initscripts also openrc looks fine i guess
<hellrazor> screw upstart!
<utfans05> lol
<betrayd>  and the horse it rode in on
<hellrazor> somsip, helpfull would have been "X -configure"
<somsip> hellrazor: if that command had occured to me while I was trying to help you in between everything else i was doing, I would have suggested it
<hellrazor> somsip, jeah anyway this generates what you called a template
 * betrayd offers somsip some extra RAM
<jpnurmi> ActionParsnip: thanks, but it looks like that's controlling what is shown in the dash? i mean the launcher/sidebar/whatever :) http://i.imgur.com/eJnWVtJ.png
<ActionParsnip> jpnurmi: yikes
<ActionParsnip> jpnurmi: you could use     ps -ef   and pipe to sort by process name, see which there are lots of
<jpnurmi> ActionParsnip: there's not a single instance of tst_qquicktextedit running, but somehow that manages to create a bunch of new icons everytime a run it again :(
<jpnurmi> it's an auto test that creates quite a few top level windows during its lifetime... the launcher gets really confused
<stuffin> hello. how do i format an external hdd?
<utfans05> stuffin: you can use disk utility
<diverdude> I am having problems with skype on my ubuntu 12.10. It crashes all the time. After 1 hour i can be almost sure it is crashed
<stuffin> ty i try
<stuffin> ty, i find it :)
<stuffin> after i format, how do i make a disk image?
<oye> diverdude: What do you mean by 'crash'? It stops responding?
<diverdude> oye, yeah
<diverdude> oye, and i cannot even kill it and start it again. i have to restart my entire computer
<oye> That is strange.
<diverdude> oye, if i could just kill the process and start it again it would be ok
<stuffin> when i want to format hdd to make disk image, do i choose "compatible with ntfs" or ext4?
<diverdude> but this is unacceptable
<stuffin> when i want to format hdd to make disk image, do i choose "compatible with ntfs" or ext4?
<betrayd> run it in a terminal to see error messages diverdude
<betrayd> stuffin: the compatible is if you plan to have windows 'see' it (e.g. data, docs, etc)
<treanet> Hello world
<stuffin> no i dont plan to have windows
<diverdude> goodbye world
<treanet> NOOOooooo
<oye> diverdude: The problem may be related to libpulse 32bit libraries
<diverdude> oye, ok - how can it be solved?
<treanet> file bug, wait 2 years
<oye> Disable pulse,a nd then, in Skype options, unmark the option 'Allow Skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels'.
<stuffin> so if i just want to backup the linux i should format for "ext4" the hdd disk image?
<betrayd> treanet: they were bought by MS make that 4 years
<treanet> ms bought canonical r u trolling?
<betrayd> stuffin: ext4 will work for that
<betrayd> bought skype
<stuffin> ty
<betrayd> np
<oye> diverdude: If that doesn't work, then I cannot help you any further.
<stuffin> when installing windows 7 does it offer to install duel boot eaasy like ubuntu does?
<oye> stuffin: Yeah, right. No.
<betrayd>  ^
<oye> Windows hates sharing.
<stuffin> shit
<stuffin> my ass
<stuffin> ok, ty
<MonkeyDust> stuffin  better ask in ##windows
<oye> I mean, Windows has a "working" boot loader, but still, not friendly with co-existing.
<MonkeyDust> oye  'knows' only three OSs: windows windows and windows
<betrayd> so most docs point to instralling linux AFTER windows (or on a system with preinstalled windows)
<MonkeyDust> betrayd  yes
<oye> betrayd: That would be the safe bet, yes.
<oye> I would not recommend the other way around.
<wilee-nilee> knowing what your doing is safe bet t does not matter when each is installed.
<oye> wilee-nilee: For an unexperienced user is far less troubleshooting partitioning and installing linux after Windows has been set up.
<funch> :D
<funch> is there fast way
<funch> to check smart with ubuntu live cd
<funch> ubuntu 9
<aitsupn> I installed gnome 3.8 on ubuntu and removed later, but I still see "ubuntu gnome" text on a blue background when shutting down the computer. Is that normal?
<auronandace> funch: there is no ubuntu 9
<wilee-nilee> oye, And stating "windows hates sharing" is real helpful.
<Lors_Soren> hi is this the same as irc.freenode.org#ubuntu ?
<auronandace> Lors_Soren: yes
<funch> 9.04
<Lors_Soren> auronandace: thanks
<auronandace> funch: 9.04 is no longer supported
<funch> well was just wondering :D
<funch> was only linux cd i found
<oye> wilee-nilee: I know based on my own experience how painful is to do Windows first attempting to share it with linux afterwards.
<looop> how to know if my pc use uefi?
<auronandace> looop: did it come with windows8
<looop> windows 7
<Uporabnik822> AMD Radeon HD 7650M does this card get support on linux? How do i check that?
<przemek_> do you know how to pause the output in the freebsd
<przemek_> # /usr/StorMan/arcconf getconfig 1
<przemek_> ?
<MonkeyDust> !hardware | Uporabnik822 start here
<ubottu> Uporabnik822 start here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<betrayd> przemek_: on a plain text screen hit scroll lock
<auronandace> przemek_: this is ubuntu support
<benedict_> hi, any recommendations for skype alternatives on ubuntu? so far my favourite is jitsi - any other suggestions? i want client-to-client encryption, file transfers, group chat, voice chat, video chat
<przemek_> yep but freebsd net to be invited
<Uporabnik822> AMD Radeon HD 7650M does this card get support on linux? How do i check that?
<przemek_> betrayd: thx i will try
<MonkeyDust> Uporabnik822  start by reading the ubottu link
<aitsupn> Uporabnik822: my ati radeon didn't perform well on ubuntu and it was not easy to install the drivers
<stuffin> youtube is telling me i do not have flash, is that how ubuntu comes?
<Mewtini> yes
<Mewtini> I think so!
<stuffin> talking to me Mewtini ?
<Mewtini> yep!
<stuffin> okay ty, do i need to get flash or something else?
<oye> Flash player, yes.
<betrayd> you have to go get restricted-extras
<Mewtini> It's in the software center. :)
<stuffin> can you tell me the command?
<stuffin> oh, ok
<MonkeyDust> stuffin  flash-plugin-installer
<Mewtini> sudo apt-get flash-plugin-installer?
<oye> I am so accostumed to Synaptic since my Debian times, I don't do much sudo :-P
<MonkeyDust> it's flashplugin-installer, with  dash
<Mewtini> oye hahaha
<MonkeyDust> 1 dash
<Mewtini> Ubuntu was my first Linux, so :T
<MonkeyDust> KNoppix was my first
<stuffin> sudo apt-get flash-plugin-installer did not work
<oye> stuffin: Oh, for God sake. Do some goggling!
<MonkeyDust> stuffin  it's flashplugin-installer, with 1 dash
<stuffin> ty
<Mewtini> does that work?
<stuffin> trying
<Mewtini> ah... after that installs I'd assume you'd have to restart firefox/chrome/chromium
<Mewtini> or whatever
<ActionParsnip> stuffin: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin    if you have the partner repo enabled
<Mewtini> Also you said that YouTube said that you didn't have Flash??
<stuffin> yes, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer worked
<Mewtini> What Ubuntu version is it! I thought that the newer ones had HTML5 enabled browser versions.
<MonkeyDust> stuffin  but can you watch flash videos?
<stuffin> i will try now
<Uporabnik822> which laptop do you suggest for 600€ so that it will run ubuntu perfectly and it will be robust and made of good material that won't break quick?
<MonkeyDust> !poll | Uporabnik822
<ubottu> Uporabnik822: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Uporabnik822> such a democratic answer haha
<Uporabnik822> i know this but i was hoping for like 3-4 opinions and then i would choose one
<stuffin> yes it work
<stuffin> ty to everyone but oye xD
<stuffin> okay ty to oye
<Mewtini> ! that's good :D
<ubottu> Mewtini: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oye> Uporabnik822: What do you do with your laptops to break them so quickly?
<MonkeyDust> an OS can break, a laptop can't, IMO
<Mewtini> ...Why can't a laptop break?
<bobolopolis> MonkeyDust: give me your laptop, I'll show you how to break it.
<stuffin> i do not know where the sound slider went, it is gone from the bar. any idea how to get it?
<Mewtini> stuffin: huh!! system settings maybe?
<Mewtini> also yeah what version? 13.04?
<stuffin> i will try
<Mewtini> not sure
<stuffin> i am in settings and i see nothing to do with sound
<SonikkuAmerica> stuffin: What !flavor are you using?
<CrewDK> Hi everyone
<JordWill44> Hey
<stuffin> xubuntu xfce
<Mewtini> oh
<SonikkuAmerica> stuffin: #xubuntu has a channel!
<Mewtini> yeah not sure how xfce works, oops.
<stuffin> ok ty
<betrayd> xfce has a mixer sort of applet
<betrayd> and I think as an add-on
<betrayd>  (like a separate utility)
<CrewDK> Guys, can sombody help me? Is there any working way to disable screen locking in Ubuntu 12.04?
<ezra-s> anyone with 13.04 64bit having problems with 802.1x authentication? I can't use it any more, it worked before with 12.10
<CrewDK> I mean disable trough console or bash script
<Mewtini> Why do you need to disable screen locking? Like Ctrl+L?
<SonikkuAmerica> !hi > SonikkuAmerica
<CrewDK> I need to disable it for dummy users when i'm creating them
<Ryo231> ciao
<Ryo231> list
<Ryo231> !list
<ubottu> Ryo231: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ryo231> list
<Ryo231> help
<OerHeks> list what, Ryo231 ?
<Ryo231> list channel
<CrewDK> so any way to disable locking by bash script?
<BluesKaj> Ryo231, this isn't file sharing chat ..find a different server for that
<Ryo231> where is list channel ? OerHeks
<JordWill44> Interesting. I'm very new to IRC, what is it that Ryo231 was looking for, and how could you tell?
<JordWill44> If you don't mind me asking, that is.
<Mewtini> I'd assume that /list channel just has file-sharing connotations?
<betrayd>   !list
<ubottu> betrayd: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<betrayd> he was supposed to get something like that
<betrayd> in case he typed it in right
<betrayd> the bot messages him back
<JordWill44> Ah, ok.
<BluesKaj> JordWill44, usuakky when irc users from Italy for example have p2p clients blocked they think ubuntu/freenode has file sharing chans
<OerHeks> depends on what irc client, howto show cannels list on #freenode
<OerHeks> c/channels
<JordWill44> Oh so he was looking for various channels to hop onto.
<ronalds> where is firefox 21 for ubuntu in debian
<moreisee> I'm on 13.04 and my volume slider stops working after a while. I still get sound but can no longer control it from the volume icon on the systray. Anyway to restart this via cli? rather than reboot?
<ronalds> I download tar.gz, unraring it, and there is 20th version in it
<ronalds> while firefox 21 ir out there for Linux
<ronalds> with debian I meant deb package I need
<wilee-nilee> ronalds, should be in the repos within days of release.
<wilee-nilee> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/05/14/you-can-download-firefox-21-for-windows-mac-and-linux-right-now-official-launch-is-tomorrow/
<ronalds> so It's still developers choise
<kuranevi> hi
<kuranevi> how can i use my ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro correctly on Xubuntu?
<danielbs> Is it possible to make aptitude color output in the terminal?
<Mewtini> kuranevi there's a #xubuntu channel!
<kuranevi> ok
<Mewtini> (on the same server, yup)
<CrewDK> So any help with locking problem?
<ronalds> why opera gives me amd deb pack
<ronalds> when I have intel
<ronalds> I have even 32 bit proc
<MonkeyDust> ronalds  it's just a name
<ronalds> incorrect name then
<MonkeyDust> ronalds  i386 or amd64
<ronalds> I don't see it
<w30> Is any one having screen resolution troubles in 13.04 besides me
<ronalds> it shows that I have wrong architecture
<ronalds> so ftw
<ronalds> only with ubuntu tweak right?
<MonkeyDust> ronalds  what's the output of uname -a ?
<raven> how to remove old kernel packages from /boot?
<ronalds> 013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<w30> I can't change resolutions unless I do it twice. Once fixes the resolutions of all except the root window : The second time fixes the root window.
<ronalds> whatta hell
<ronalds> ok
<ronalds> whatever
<ronalds> I have i5, it's not i686
<Mewtini> why not keep the kernels?
<Mewtini> I don't know how to remove them, just asking :x
<raven> how to remove old kernel packages from /boot?
<Elspuddy> hi, is there a command to show me what mainboard im running ?? using ubuntu 12.10
<MonkeyDust> raven  use synaptic to remove the one(s) not in use
<ronalds> old kernel packages always removes themselfes..
<ronalds> when updates
<iDrofox> hello, i want to know whats the best app in ubuntu for adding widgets to desktop ?
<MonkeyDust> iDrofox  there's desklets
<wilee-nilee> iDrofox, Not really any used these days you can make your own launchers.
<Falados> where is the best place to put user environment variables?
<Falados> not system-wide ones
<Treaver> Hey guys does anyone here have any experience with HTMl
<n-iCe> what do I Need to play mp3 files?
<iDrofox> MonkeyDust: where do i get themes for unity ?
<Prock81> got an issue with my online accounts, i recently added a thing for google, and now it craches when i goto it
<wilee-nilee> n-iCe, vlc should play them adding the restricted-extars and libdvdcss2 and w32codecs or w64codecs are all additional codecs.
<MonkeyDust> !themes | iDrofox
<ubottu> iDrofox: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<utfans05> Falados: that would go in the /home folder of the user so /home/<username>/proper folder or file
<Treaver> Does anyone here have any experience with HTML that could lend me a hand
<Mewtindigo> Treaver I do
<iDrofox> MonkeyDust: thanks
<Prock81> where is the config for "Online Accounts" so i can delete it and start over... maybe!
<utfans05> Treaver: whats up?
<wilee-nilee> Treaver, The channel works with you stating your problem.
<Mewtindigo> Prock81 System Settings.
<Treaver> Well I have this BuyCraft plugin for my Minecraft server. I made a website and I need to put html code into it but it doesn't work and I need someoen to tell me if I'm doing something wrong
<Falados> utfans05, Which file though? .bashrc, .profile, I've also seen some people suggest pam_enviornment
<Prock81>  Mewtindigo when i goto System Settings and then click Online Accounts... it craches
<utfans05> Falados: what user variables?\
<wilee-nilee> Treaver, Not particularly ubuntu support orientated, that is this channels role.
<utfans05> Falados: depends
<Prock81> so i cant edit them, i just want to find the fire related to it and delete it
<Mewtini> Prock81 o_O Yikes...
<Falados> utfans05, like M2_HOME, or PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin
<utfans05> Falados: you can use that users .bash_login .profile or .bash_profile
<Falados> utfans05, is there a reason to use one over the other?
<utfans05> Falados: try reading this forum posting http://www.coderanch.com/t/563245/Linux-UNIX/Setting-PATH-Ubuntu it may help you figure out which one to put it in
<utfans05> Falados: any of them should work
<utfans05> Falados: on my system I would put it in the .profile file cause I do not have the other 2.
<tendenes> I have a question, and sorry if it seems a bit dumb, but Im not that into Samba and smbd.conf. I have a server where customers dump some files, either via ftp or uploads via browser (ajax). These files and folders are then accesed by a team, mounted via Samba to their Macs. What happenes now, is that some times a user deletes a folder, but it keeps reappearing - again and again for several hours. Timeout in the ftp-server config is se
<tendenes> t to 300, and I have even tried to restarrt the ftp-server, and also apache. This leaves me with thinking it must be samba, and that there is some other client that have this folder opened in Finder. Could this be so? And if so, can I do something in smbd.conf to deny smbd to make the folder reappear? Or does anyone have any other thoughts?
<tendenes> And of course - the server runs Ubuntu (12.04 LTS)
<iDrofox> i can't find "myunity" in software centre ??
<Lupin> Hey guys, just deleting my windows partition. Using gparted to do this, would I be able to easily use the leftover space and move it into my linux partition?
<utfans05> Lupin: you should be able to
<Lupin> alright, no nasty business involved? :P
<utfans05> Lupin: shouldnt be. are you going to use it as just storage?
<Lupin> Well my current linux has like 7GB of space to play with (a mistake when I was dualbooting to try out. Ended up liking it far more)
<utfans05> Lupin: yeah i understand that. are you going to add it to the other and extend your current partition or just make it a new partition?
<Lupin> utfans05: the former
<wilee-nilee> iDrofox, known as unity-tweak-tool now depending on the release.
<utfans05> Lupin: yeah wont be an issue
<BluesKaj> Lupin, delete the ntfs partition then expand the linux extX partition in to the free space
<iDrofox> wilee-nilee: thanks just trying to set up themes
<wilee-nilee> iDrofox, Cool, when you see links on the web be sure to check against your install version, lots of changes at times and you want to be sure you have up to dtae info.
<wilee-nilee> date*
<Falados> utfans05, thanks.  I'm looking for an established Ubuntu idiom though.  It seems like everyone just puts them anywhere they want - which is fine.
<iDrofox> wilee-nilee: ok thx!
<Lupin> BluesKaj: Was planning to. Should I do this using a livecd or will doing it while on the partition be fine?
<Falados> utfans05, Maybe there just isn't any standard practice around this at all.
<Lupin> Sorry about the newbie-style questions.
<yo_mama> what is the latest version of google chrome for Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !chromium-browser | yo_mama
<yo_mama> MonkeyDust: do you have an answer to my question?
<MonkeyDust> yo_mama  ubuntu has chromium-browser in the repos
<utfans05> Falados: the folder structure dictates where things go, its pretty simple. let me find a link for you
<utfans05> Falados: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<yo_mama> MonkeyDust: ok you don't know the answer :(
<yo_mama> what is the latest version of google chrome for Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> yo_mama  Version 25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3  (raring)
<Falados> utfans05, I know how it works
<Falados> utfans05, i'm looking for an establish idiom for Ubuntu
<Falados> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<MonkeyDust> yo_mama  chromium-browser is basically the same as chrome
<ronalds> http://youtu.be/E9AzRxsnfTE next generation ubuntu
<Falados> utfans05, This wiki page seems to suggest using .pam_environment
<utfans05> Falados: then thats what I would recommend. lol
<iDrofox> i don't know how to install gtk3 themes in unity ??
<Falados> utfans05, Its just striking to find that every time I ask this question - or find it answered for me - everyone always says .bashrc or something similar
<utfans05> Falados: im new to linux too but been using it a long time on and off
<utfans05> Falados: bashrc is typically where everyone puts it cause that is executed when you first log in
<Falados> utfans05, yeah it was always the place I put stuff, but since I saw that page above I've come to question why i've been doing it that way
<Dozy> hay I am having some Ubuntu issues that I hope you will be able to help me out with
<utfans05> Falados: yeah I know what you mean. if you have something that works why fix it?
<Falados> utfans05, I'm not really looking for an answer to that particular question - im more looking for why the other methods are no longer recommended
<Dozy> I was running commandline Ubuntu 10.12 up untill about 10 mins ago where I installed XFCE as a simple desktop interface
<Falados> utfans05, especially since .pam_environment requires a re-log to take effect
<Dozy> my issue is that I chose the minimal installation thus I got hardly any icon's
<Dozy> how would I go about adding in the icons?
<Dozy> also my irssi has broken slightly
<wad> I'm trying to update/upgrade my server, but I get this:
<wad> The following packages have been kept back:
<wad>   linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
<utfans05> Falados: im reading give me one second
<utfans05> !pastebin | wad
<ubottu> wad: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dozy> when I do Alt + 2/3/4/5
<Dozy> I get ²³´µ
<Falados> Anyone else know more about why I should use .pam_environment over .bashrc? Maybe a mailing list thread on this topic?
<Dozy> instead of channel change
<wad> utfans05, seriously, two lines is too much? -_-
<Enich> does any of you scripting ninjas have a good suggestion how i could go about converting a string of ascii characters into keycodes ..  kinda like showkey
<utfans05> wad, it is recommended to use pastebin since the floodbots dont like multiline posts
<yo_mama> how do I mount a networkdrive in Ubuntu?
<th0r> wad, I think three lines is the limit
<Charcoalcat> wad: Couldn't you just condense it to one message by removing the newline, anyway?
<Kitzune> Hi, I'm running openbox in ubuntu 13.04 and I'm having issues running the software center and update manager, I've pasted eval $(gnome-keyring-daemon -s --components=pkcs11,secrets,ssh,gpg) & in my ausotstart.sh file, but it doesn't seem to do the trick.
<utfans05> Falados: the ubuntu site is saying to use pam_enviroment due to it not being a script file.
<wad> th0r, that makes sense.
<Falados> utfans05, yeah i read that page - but that doesn't seem like a compelling reason alone
<Falados> utfans05, maybe the fact that it wont break your login shell since it cant throw errors? (it not being a script and all)
<utfans05> Falados: yeah i understand what your saying. now its got me rethinking how ive done some things too lol
<boss_> running ubuntu 12.04, gtx 650 video card. any reason for black lines in my video playback?
<utfans05> Falados: thats a good point
<Dandalion> hi, is there a separate channel for ubuntu server?
<utfans05> Dandalion: this is the correct channel
<Dandalion> Ok thank you
<MonkeyDust> Dandalion  #ubuntu-server
<wilee-nilee> Dandalion, #ubuntu-server
<wilee-nilee> doh
<SonikkuAmerica> utfans05, Dandalion: What wilee-nilee
<SonikkuAmerica> said
<iDrofox> anyone installed this theme in ubuntu 13.04 >> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Hope+gtk3?content=141491 ?
<utfans05> SonikkuAmerica: then why does the channel title say that this channel supports server 10.04?
<boss_> running ubuntu 12.04, gtx 650 video card. any reason for black lines in my video playback? plz help
<SonikkuAmerica> utfans05: Well, we do, technically...
<m0nk3yjoe> If I set up Key based auth for SSH do I need somethign like fail2ban
<Gnea> boss_: what program are you using to playback video?
<Gnea> !pm | boss_
<ubottu> boss_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SIFTU> m0nk3yjoe: if you disable password auth you dont need fail2ban
<Gnea> boss_: talk here, please
<boss_> k
<boss_> im using movie player
<Gnea> boss_: have you tried vlc?
<boss_> no
<Gnea> try it
<boss_> k ill try that ty
<boss_> have to say i just love ubuntu, bee using for 3 months now and have said good bye to MS finally!!
<oye> Microsoft is more than Windows, don't mix'n'match.
<betrayd> is there a way to disable that cli interface when running the gui from terminal
<betrayd> in vlc
<boss_> ok so no difference with vlc, playback still showing black lines. also web video also has black line sin playback. could this be a video driver problem?
<Kroach> there's a "Connection Inormation" menu entry in the network manager indicator, what command is used to display that info dialog?
<kinglaaa> Hi. Anyone else in here encountering problems with tearing on Kubuntu 13.04 using Intel/Nvidia hybrid graphics?
<th0r> betrayd, not sure what you mean. If you want to close the terminal after starting vlc, just add a & after the command....'vlc &'
<betrayd> th0r: i do that but its like more text while the vlc plays
<Kroach> kinglaaa: If desktop effects are using XRender try switching to OpenGL
<betrayd> and its like a cli th0r
<kinglaaa> ok
<th0r>  betrayd can you post a screenshot?
<kinglaaa> its actually about videos. And I've tried vaapi, opengl, xrender and vdpau wouldnt even work (even though I started mplayer through optirun)
<th0r> betrayd, in Tools-Preferences, maybe uncheck 'Integrate video in interface'
<kinglaaa> I've tried virtually anything. The thing is, that in /etc/bumblebee there is only a xorg.conf for the nvidia driver, not for the intel one
<treanet> AHHHAHAHAHA
<treanet> my fault
<treanet> flippen out
<BluesKaj> kinglaaa, have you tried this one ? http://www.howtogeek.com/124685/how-to-make-nvidias-optimus-work-on-linux/
<kinglaaa> yes
<kinglaaa> optimus works, no problem
<kinglaaa> with optirun
<BluesKaj> ok , guess I misread your issue , kinglaaa
<kinglaaa> but bumblebee doesnt give me an Xorg.conf for intel, only for nvidia
<kinglaaa> nvidia-settings doesnt even give me an vsync option
<SonikkuAmerica> kinglaaa: Optimus?
<sakibccr> hello
<kinglaaa> yes
<SupaYoshi> Anyone know a good way of setting up a VPN server on Ubuntu? not PTPP
<kinglaaa> SupaYoshi: OpenVPN?
<SupaYoshi> not OpenVPN either
<kinglaaa> ok
<kinglaaa> :D
<SupaYoshi> lol
<SupaYoshi> Em more like IPSEC
<SupaYoshi> or L2TP =/
<treanet> apt-get install ipsec
<kinglaaa> in system settings I have vsync enabled
<alocer> hello anyone know how can i fix Persian font in Firefox?
<strk> why does firefox require consolekit ??
<kinglaaa> composit type is OpenGL and QT is set to Raster
<BluesKaj> kinglaaa, set optirun to be on permanently
<kinglaaa> ok
<kinglaaa> you did that? you know how?
<BluesKaj> kinglaaa, bumblebee won't be enabled if you make the nvidia driver the default , and you'll probly need to remove it
<Pickelled_Eggs>  Hi, I was hoping someone could help me. I can't get my printer to print correctly, it prints out the correct size but the blacks are much too dark. I am running Ubuntu 12.04 and using a canon mg5220 if those extra details help.
<kinglaaa> ok
<psw23> hello
<sakibccr> wellcome psw23
<DragonRift> is there any text editors that work well with XFCE, are Free, and have syntax Highlighting for c/c++?
<blob4000> any able to quickly tell me how to completely remove mysql and all of it's settings on ubuntu?
<blob4000> 13.04
<killer> DragonRift: vim???? emacs
<SonikkuAmerica> killer: nano
<Bluewolf1257> SonikkuAmerica!!
<killer> i prefer vim/emacs to nano
<REVO-F> blob4000, check this out https://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,363690,363690
<SonikkuAmerica> Bluewolf1257: Oh hello! Still having Broadcom issues?
<DragonRift> I am gonna try Sublime
<blob4000> thanks REVO-F
<GhoiTsh> blob4000, have you tried apt-purge mysql-server mysql-client ?
<killer> sublime.?  never heard of it
<REVO-F> welcome blob4000 hope It'll help you
<blob4000> i'll try a few things
<Guest10807> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> !hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<Guest10807> Is it normal, that if u connect to a server using netcat, u serve the server a remote shell with full access on your machine? I made a YT Video
<Bluewolf1257> SonikkuAmerica Yes, but I'm ready to get on linux today, give me a moment.
<Guest10807> http://youtu.be/QGxfzPAvmME
<seronis> How would I find out which program/service/daemon on my system is attempting to send out packets?
<44UAABG4O> yeah, go and ask that to a server that's currently being DDoSed
<seronis> OUT.. not IN
<SonikkuAmerica> seronis: ifdown I think
<jmurrib21> This device needed to be configured manually after my first boot in Ubuntu 13.04. I created it as a linux swap partition and somehow got disabled. /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<jmurrib21> using tha app: disks
<SonikkuAmerica> seronis: Oops, wrong thing
<seronis> whatever it is, its sending 2 packets out an hour on the exact same MM:SS values
<SonikkuAmerica> jmurrib21: palimpsest I assume? (Disk Utility)
<seronis> and to the same destination UDP target
<seronis> (i run peerguardian as a habit)
<jmurrib21> disk utilite was gparted
<gac> seronis: use iptables to create a log target for the IP address it's using? can't remember if that can log PIDs or not though
<gac> been a while since i've had to do it
<SonikkuAmerica> jmurrib21: No it wasn't
<jmurrib21> but now the one i have available is named [Disks]
<seronis> gac,  i'll google for some info on that.  thank you.  i've only been using xubuntu for 2 weeks so just trying to figure out whats possible
<betrayd> wc
<gac> seronis: another alternative might be etherape or other tools
<wasa> i've got ubuntu 12.04 running unity (machine A) and i want to connect remotely to it with vnc from machine B. which vnc server do u recommend installing on machine A?
<dicannamas> i can get my computer to start from upgrading to 13.04...goes to sleeping mode
<alesan> is there any info on how to install *Adobe* Acrobat reader?
<Bluewulf> Hello
<Bluewulf> Sonikku, I am on linux now
<MonkeyDust> alesan  is it for !pdf files? ubuntu has its own clients
<alesan> MonkeyDust, I want the Adobe one
<Bluewulf> SonikkuAmerica?
<SonikkuAmerica> Bluewulf: I'm here!
<Bluewulf> Yay
<SonikkuAmerica> Bluewulf: (But I'm also there)
<alesan> I hate it, it's a lousy program, but I need to fill some forms and the fonts are all wrong on those alternative readers
<MonkeyDust> alesan  then i guess you need wine, or contact adobe to port reader to linux
<alesan> MonkeyDust, ^^^
<SonikkuAmerica> Bluewulf: (And everywhere!0
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<Bluewulf> Woah der!
<alesan> MonkeyDust, what are you talking about?
<Bluewulf> Anyways, can I pm you?
<alesan> please do not talk of things you do not know MonkeyDust unless that was a joke
<SonikkuAmerica> Bluewulf: Go ahead.
<MonkeyDust> alesan  it's called an answer - if you want to use Adobe Reader and nothing else, it would be in wine
<alesan> MonkeyDust, you must be a troll
<ronalds> how could I bug report in terminal?
<jeeves_moss2> how do I do a recursive move from one disk to another that I can nohup?
<MonkeyDust> alesan  the only adobe product in the repos, is flash
<ronalds> pls implement bug report gui in next relise
<alesan> MonkeyDust, I ofund out that in the partner repository it is there adobe for linux
<alesan> and also you can download the .deb from the adobe website
<seronis> MonkeyDust, actually i found a package name for reader with about 5 seconds of googling
<seronis> whicch means alesan didnt bother looking
<ronalds> clementine has bug that it doesn't go fullscreen sometimes
<alesan> seronis, I already have it installed
<ronalds> fix that
<alesan> seronis, I asked because I wanted to know the preferred way to do so
<atmosx> I'm currently listening to: Το φιλαράκι by Σοφία Βόσσου from the album Ελληνικά Συλλογή
<alesan> and that is certainly not installing a .deb out of a website when there is an official repository that has it
<troulouliou_dev> is there a tool to change gdm theme ?
<seronis> alesan, you asked how to install it when you already have it installed.  and you're calling Monkey a troll ?
<alesan> seronis, I installed it while I was getting stupid advice
<auronandace> troulouliou_dev: unless you installed gdm from the repos then you are likely using lightdm
<troulouliou_dev> auronandace, i did
<hsn> please open firefox and paste here default homepage url
<betrayd> c
<dicannamas> how do i fix the issue that my computer doesnt finish restart from my upgrade to ubuntu 13.04
<dicannamas> what should i do_
<hsn> just turn it off
<dicannamas> i had tryed start it in the safe mode, check for memory errors...
<Mewtini> yeah turn it off, reboot
<dicannamas> doesnt reboot
<hsn> hold power for 5 seconds
<dicannamas> so i put an older version of a live cd now and i can see the files
<fooo> http://jamplify.com/ZAeVhN
<hsn> it does not boot after you turned it off and then on?
<wtm0422> Hello! I want to make a dpkg in the simplest way possible, but my package is a bit non-traditional. Essentially, it's ONE C source file (with no dependencies), two python scripts and (for now) a bash script that copies, chowns and chmod's things correctly
<hsn> upgrade very often hangs at end of install, i just turn computer off and it boots fine
<Dandalion> How come when I do 'sudo apt-get upgrade' I get an error with compiz and crashed unexpectedly and asks me if I want to leave it off or relaunch it
<wtm0422> So I'm not sure the best way to simply a.) compile that C file, and b.) make the dpkg-build copy stuff over to the right directories with the right permissions
<Braiam> wtm0422, it has a make install?
<Guest45257> Hello I seem to be having trouble with sound when i install ubuntu these days. Is there a fix for sound problems
<wtm0422> Braiam, not exactly.. it's literally a bash script that has "mv file /usr/bin; chmod 2755 /usr/bin/file; mv file.python /usr/bin" and stuff like that
<REVO-F> Guest45257, what kind of troubles?
<Guest45257> no sound. output dummy only. but pcils yields my sound card alsamixer also doesnt not work
<Bluewulf> Does anyone know how to use a git server?
<K1lleD> hello guys, i have ubuntu 12.04 LTS, and i play a one game, but i cant minimize game with "windows button" or alt+tab... any ideas. Sry for my english.
<K1lleD> the game is Warcraft 3 FT
<Bluewulf> https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git
<REVO-F> Guest45257, try totype alsamixer in a terminal
<Bluewulf> Anyone?
<Guest45257> it says no file or directory
<Guest45257> but alsa is installed
<REVO-F> hmm try to reinstall maybe...
<Guest45257> this has happened on a few of my recent installs of 12.04, 12.10, and now 13.04
<Guest45257> already re-installed
<Guest45257> with multiple machines as well
<BluesKaj> Guest45257, both alsa-base and alsa-utils ?
<UNIT-9> Hello my name has been stated , i am an advanced interactive program. Please respond
<Charcoalcat> Guest45257: Maybe you could try a non-alsa sound thing, like pulseaudio, and see if it makes a difference?
<Guest45257> pulse is running
<BluesKaj> Charcoalcat, pulseaudio runs together with alsa
<Guest45257> and alsa-utils and base are installed
<BluesKaj> Guest45257, aplay -l  , pastebin th eoutput
<Dandalion> I'm installing nagios3 and it is asking for the mail FQDN, the box is connected to the network and the network has a mailserver but it is exchange 2010 and on a domain. Do I just give nagios the hostname of my mailserver?
<Guest45257> no sound cards found
<UNIT-9> Please respond
<Bluewulf> UNIT-9 The hell you want?
<Guest45257> but lspci shows it
<Braiam> dunno if UNIT-9 is a bot
<Pricey> We can probably ignore it.
<BluesKaj> Guest45257, and ?
<bekks> Dandalion: The FQDN is something different than your mailserver.
<K1lleD> hello guys, i have ubuntu 12.04 LTS, and i play a one game, but i cant minimize game with "windows button" or alt+tab... any ideas. Sry for my english.
<UNIT-9> i am an interactive program.
<K1lleD> warcraft 3 FT
<Pricey> UNIT-9: Kindly take your interactiveness to your own channel :-)
<UNIT-9> set for testing here.
<UNIT-9> please respond
<Guest45257> it says no sound cards found.  short so no need for pastebin
<Dandalion> oh
<Bluewulf> That's obiviosuly A) Not a good bot or B) Not a bot
<JackSprat> My GUI in 10.04 LTS is out of whack (and is no longer supported), so I want to upgrade to 12.04 LTS but I have some rather noob questions. Will I lose any data in my Apache folders or for example in my usr/local/bin?
<SonikkuAmerica> K1lleD: Is it full-screen?
<BluesKaj> Guest45257, you said laspci shows it
<SonikkuAmerica> JackSprat: Not if you use [ do-release-upgrade ] or select "Upgrade" on the Live image
<Guest45257> lspci shows my soundblaster card yes
<UNIT-9> unable
<JackSprat> SonikkuAmerica, essentially it will just upgrade my OS and leave all my other folders alone?
<Guest45257> but aplay -l does not
<BluesKaj> Guest45257, probly an intel hda chip
<wilee-nilee> JackSprat, YOu should always be backed up if you are worried.
<Guest45257> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> JackSprat: Yes. But what wilee-nilee said too.
<UNIT-9> suspended
<Guest45257> different kernal?
<Bluewulf> ?
<JackSprat> hi again wilee-nilee! I am but I have some home-brew bioinformatics software that can be a pain to reinstall.
<Bluewulf> wilee-nilee: Can you help me get the brcmsmac file of a GIT repository?
<ThatOneRoadie> JackSprat: "Data you don't have at least two copies of is data you don't care about."
<BluesKaj> Guest45257, run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , in the terminal , if there's no output then the driver/mosule loaded properly
<wilee-nilee> blockheads lol
<BluesKaj> err driver module
<elisa87> Do you know why after chroot commands are not found? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665461/
<JackSprat> HAHA, it is in the cloud, on a back up server and on two externals…the data is easy, it is the complicated interconnected pipeline of my analysis.
<m0nk3yjoe> If I broke a startup script in an installed package can I browse it somewhere online to check what I messed up?
<swarog> hello, whats the way to disable service from automatical startup with upstart?
<BluesKaj> m0nk3yjoe, try /var/log syslog
<Guest45257> no output
<swarog> anyone?
<trism> swarog: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<Bluewulf> No-one knows how to get a GIT repository?
<BluesKaj> Guest45257, reboot
<swarog> trism: wow, manually?
<Pici> Bluewulf: git clone git://whatever
<dry[1]> hi. ubuntu 12.04.02 ibus problem: symbol suggestions [visible after space press] are not working [in anthy (m17n)]
<swarog> trism: where is the .conf file located?
<wtm0422> any idea on how to approach this Braiam? It's not _really_ something that needs to compile lots of scripts, mainly move them and change their permissions
<trism> swarog: /etc/init/, if you are on recent ubuntus you should generally go with the override files
<cv_> Hello. Know anyone how to apply permamently video-quirks in system?
<Bluewulf> Pici: Hum? Where?
<Pici> Bluewulf: In a terminal.
<swarog> trism: thanks
<SIFTU> Bluewulf: in a termninal, as Pici said you need the url
<Charcoalcat> Bluewulf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533694 ?
<gain> hi all... I use ubuntu as a workstation and I need to have multiple versions of php installed... is that possible?
<K1lleD> SonikkuAmerica: yes it is on full screen
<Bluewulf> I got it, thanks guys
<will__> BluesKaj, ok I rebooted
<iShotz> Sup, I just installed Xubuntu on my USB drive with unetbootin, i alocated nearly 10gbs of persistant storage but steam says I only have 2GBs of storage,
<SonikkuAmerica> K1lleD: That means you'll have to close out your game before you can get back to your desktop. That's all.
<cv_> Hello. Know anyone how to apply permamently video-quirks in system?
<K1lleD> but i want when i play.. just look sometimes
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, caper-rw will fill up and is not really cleanable.
<K1lleD> ..
<will__> BluesKaj, aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found...
<iShotz> Oh
<iShotz> So is there anyway I can get steam to read more space?
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, Do a full install.
<iShotz> But this USB stick is for on-the-go use q_q
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, It will boot with grub.
<Braiam> wtm0422, I've never debianized a package like that, so I have no idea
<iShotz> what
<kinglaaa> ok now I've removed bumblebee and installed nvidia-319. Then I got stuck in low resolution mode and fixed it by changing the HorizSync and VertRefresh values in xorg.conf. But now nvidia-settings tells me I'm not running the driver
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, You just boot the stick, a full install will load grub to the mbr.
<BluesKaj> will__, try alsamixer in the terminal
<kinglaaa> I thought the latest nvidia proprietary driver supported optimus
<wtm0422> thanks anyway, Braiam :)
<will__> BluesKaj, cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<SonikkuAmerica> will__: it's alsamixer, not mixer
<BluesKaj> kinglaaa, 319 is experimental , use 313  or 310
<kinglaaa> but only 319 supports optimus
<kinglaaa> with 313/310 I have to use bumblebee again
<will__> yes that is what i typed
<kinglaaa> or nothing works at all
<will__> alsamixer
<will__> and this is the output: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<will__> never had this happen before
<user92671> hi, I'm trying to install display drivers for my poweredge 840 on ubuntu 12.04
<kinglaaa> 12.04?
<user92671> right now I just finished doing all update/upgrade, but my display is really really slow
<user92671> 12.10
<user92671> whatever version is LTS
<bekks> user92671: 12.04
<elisa87> "apt-get: command not found" what should I do?
<kinglaaa> mh
<kinglaaa> install apt-get :D
<wilee-nilee> user92671, check the additional drivers in software sources
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install apt-get ] e.e
<user92671> ok, well I have a PowerEdge 840 server that it is installed on, and the display is soooo slow that when I backspace text I have to wait for it.. I looked up the chipset and it is intel 3000 chipset but the video is aTI ES1000
<gain> elisa87: which apt-get
<will__> BluesKaj, Any Ideas?
<elisa87> gain http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665507/ you can see it here
<BluesKaj> will__, , I'm looking
<gain> elisa87: mona! hai chrootato nella directory giusta? :P
<will__> BluesKaj, Thank You!!!
<dicannamas> if i burn a live cd with ubuntu 13.04 is possible to fix previous installation- question
<elisa87> gain non po parlare italiano :(
<elisa87> gain can you speak English?
<gain> elisa87: sry, sry...
<dicannamas> elisa87, talk to him in italian that the accent come cute on you
<BluesKaj> will__, does, lsmod , show anything like  snd_hda_codec ?
<A1Recon> Elisa87 parle inglese por favor? This is an english channel
<chemist^> hello everyone
<kinglaaa> If I type lsmod|sort it doesn't even show nvidia in there. That means the nvidia driver is not loaded, right?
<kinglaaa> How can I check if its in the kernel?
<chemist^> has anyone got any experience with wifi wps pin cracking and reaver (tool)?
<will__> BluesKaj, No
<A1Recon> Wrong msg to the wrong person ....oops
<kinglaaa> chemist^:  use aircrack
<chemist^> i have a simple question regarding the subject
<Bluewulf> Chemist^ I'm trying to get backtrack up and running, that may be easier to use if it works for you
<dicannamas> i was so happy with my ubuntu and now i have to start from scratch again
<chemist^> kinglaaa aircrack does not crack wps
<gain> elisa87: when I chroot, I usually not bind proc, but only dev
<dicannamas> so many file and softwares to install
<chemist^> kinglaaa, i use aircrack to crack wep encrypted networks
<chemist^> BlueEagle, i have backtrack
<gain> elisa87: but I think is not part of the "not found" problem, anyway...
<chemist^> and i have used successfully reaver in the past
<chemist^> just have a question regarding the usage to speed things up
<bekks> !backtrack | chemist^
<ubottu> chemist^: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Bluewulf> Blueeagle?
<Bluewulf> I'm offended.
<gain> elisa87: are you shure you're chrooting in a debian based distro (with apt-get installed)?
<chemist^> i've noted that many routers have a wps pin that begins with 9
<Bluewulf> Bekks... I've been on here for this long, and now I'm getting that info...
<chemist^> reaver starts bruteforcing at 000...
<A1Recon> Dicannamas there's actually a way to make the list of softs installed.
<elisa87> gain I don't know I was following the video http://gem5.org/Disk_images (under background)
<Pici> chemist^: We do not support backtrack here or wifi cracking.
<chemist^> i wondered if it is possible to start the process backwards
<elisa87> so should I unmount the proc ? gain
<chemist^> why not? it's for educational purpose
<will__> BluesKaj:?
<Bluewulf> Wait, so what if it's just general info regarding the console and such
<elisa87> bekks: are you familiar with this problem ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665507/
<Pici> chemist^: Because a) This isn't backtrack's channel (see #backtrack-linux) and b) those are the channel rules.
<chemist^> so what if it's not backtrack... reaver is available for ubuntu as well
<chemist^> oh well
<chemist^> thanks for nothing then :)
<chemist^> bye
<kinglaaa> yup
<dicannamas> AlRecon what i need is to fix the upgrade i did as the system wont start...stays in the word Ubuntu and the goes to sleep mode
<A1Recon>  /msg utfans05
<gain> elisa87: when you chroot, your inside the system. I think that gem5 has no apt-get, so it's correct that you haven't it
<gain> elisa87: what are you tring to do?
<dicannamas> A1Recon, you read me- question mark lost
<A1Recon> Dicannamas I'm here..
<dicannamas> A1Recon, you understand what i trying to explain...i did upgrade my sistem but now when i restart the computers get to reboot but in the moment that suppose to come the ubuntu display...goes to sleep mode
<BluesKaj> will__, alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , add this line to the bottom of the file , options snd-hda-intel index-0 , save thefile and reboot , It's no gurantee , but it's worth a shot ...still think there's abug preventing alsa fom loading tho
<rxwy00> quit
<wilee-nilee> dicannamas, Are you sure you are not just missing a graphic driver, is it really asleep or just a black screen?
<A1Recon> Dicannamas: hmm
<tgm4883> Can apport be configured to auto-send reports without user interaction/notification?
<adamk> kuranevi: So what makes you think your HD2400 isn't being used properly?
<dicannamas> wilee-nilee, goes to black screen after the word ubuntu with the blinking dots on the button shows
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | dicannamas
<ubottu> dicannamas: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BluesKaj> this gets on my nerves , trying to help somebody and they run out of patience and leave...this instant gratification generation is getting worse and worse :P
<betrayd> and they blame it on ADD
<dicannamas> wilee-nilee, i did an upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, Never seen that, some of the errors will be the same if it is reoccurring.
<wilee-nilee> dicannamas, Look at the nomodeset option.
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, I don't think it's so much the "instant gratification generation" thing more it's the "we're now getting more and more users that have no ability to troubleshoot" thing
<dicannamas> wilee-nilee, i am going to read it...thanks
<IcantIN2wifi> Hi, Ca n any kidn soul hlp my out with my Broadcom B43 WIFI driver?
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, yea, it would be nice if apport could just do everything in the background
<Bluewulf> SonikkuAmerica: Back
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883,  turn it off, lol
<tgm4883> IcantIN2wifi, you might need to get your keyboard fixed as well
<wilee-nilee> I*
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, while that is possible, it is hardly a solution
<SonikkuAmerica> Bluewulf: Any luck?
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, to me it amounts to the same thing ..and handholding ppl with attitude is another
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, I suppose it could be
<Bluewulf> >.>
<L30> Hey ... can anyone please help out with B43 WIFI drivers issue?
<Bluewulf> None.
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, No system is perfect, one adapts as needed for personal needs.
<L30> FWcutter already installed
<SonikkuAmerica> L30: [ lspci -cnn | grep 14e4 ]
<JackSprat> How do I configure Ubuntu to use my Mac's internet connection through the Ubuntu's ethernet connection (does that make sense, I feel I am wording this poorly). Also I am running headless.
<Bluewulf> L30 working on that
<SonikkuAmerica> L30: NOT THAT! Use [ lspci -vnn | grep 14e4 ] instead
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, right, but while disabling apport for a population would work, I don't  think it would help out developers that much
<SonikkuAmerica> Bluewulf: Odd.
<L30> I have to type it because laptop has no conection so bear with me please
<L30> Broadcom corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g
<L30> rev 01
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, I love generalizations. ;)
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, that intel-hda/alsa problem is unique to some laptops, but my memory fails me
<Bluewulf> L30, me and sonic are trying
<Bluewulf> #broadcam
<L30> Thanks Guys I apreciate it
<SonikkuAmerica> L30: [ sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer ; sudo modprobe b43 ]
<Bluewulf> I wanna get guys with Broadcam trouble there
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, uh, I don't have any alsa issues?
<Bluewulf> Sonikku, join that please
<L30> Give me a second. My ethernet is broken so I can't apt-get neither. But i have a USB  ethernet adapter BRB
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, ok, without generalizations then. I think it would be bad for developers if Mythbuntu shipped with apport disabled by default. I'd like to ship it to run completely in the background, but that doesn't seem possible
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, no I was referring to the guy with no patience
<tgm4883> BluesKaj, ah I see now
<SonikkuAmerica> L30: /join ##ubuntu-broadcom-problems for now
<n-iCe> the name of a compresser
<n-iCe> I mean, how do I open .tar.gz files on gui
<BluesKaj> n-iCe, right click on the file , extract here
<gain> elisa87: in the video he mount arm-ubuntu-natty-headless.img that is clearly ubuntu... in your log linux-x86.img is not clearly ubuntu... where have you download it?
<JackSprat> How do I restart my network into DCHP mode?
<n-iCe> I don't have that BluesKaj
<n-iCe> BluesKaj: I installed ubuntu server, then a desktop
<n-iCe> I want the name of the package to handle those
<gain> JackSprat: sudo dhclient
<arcripex> i have a problem wit my linux
<dry[1]> hi. ubuntu 12.04.02 ibus problem: symbol suggestions [visible after space press] are not working [in anthy (m17n)]
<Pici> n-iCe: file-roller iirc
<BluesKaj> n-iCe, in the terminal , your file mustt be located in the home dir( /home/user ), tar xvfj file.tar.bz2
<n-iCe> BluesKaj: gui
<n-iCe> thanks Pici
<n-iCe> file-roller was not installed, I'm sure it is, thanks
<arcripex> hi skype not openin in my linux ubunt 13.04
<JackSprat> gain, I believe that restarted the DHCP client, but I still can't ping out
<dicannamas> wilee-nilee, in my case i did reboot the system with a live cd no problem so you think nomodeset option could work for me/question
<JackSprat> eth1 still has no inet6 addr but a new connection, eth1:avahi does have an inet addr. But pinging fails
<wilee-nilee> dicannamas, Graphic drivers at times do not follow upgrades and need to be reloaded. Your info so far has been inaccurate, it was not sleeping and altogether void of details.
<wilee-nilee> dicannamas, Try the nomodeset from the grub menu and see if that gets you in.
<dicannamas> wilee-nilee, i will try but i am downloading the iso now...thanks
<platzhirsch1> Nice, disk encryption.. where can I check how long the key should be?
<dicannamas> wilee-nilee, i can get to start the computer no problem from a live cd
<lyscer> I am trying to determine if I have apache issues, .htaccess or code issues. I can access my website fine and so can a couple of other people that I have sent it to. When I use the "Fetch as Google" though, google says it is a 404
<JackSprat> Anyone familiar with having Ubuntu use a Mac's internet connection to the internet?
<ybo_> How can I update IBus to 1.5?
<tozen> hi all how can i get ubuntu installed on notebook with no working cdrom and having no usb loading support in bios.what i've is xp. thx
<tozen> *what i;ve got...
<utfans05> tozen: have you tried hitting f12 or f10 during boot?
<tozen> utfans05: emm...not yet. where is the point?
<SonikkuAmerica> tozen: The point would be that that's usually how alternate device boot menus are accessed.
<utfans05> as soon as you turn your computer on you get that splash screen for the BIOS on the bottom it should give you options to hit to make the computer ask where to boot from, hit the key associated with that and then select usb
<tozen> utfans05: this is not mine machine.
<kinglaaa> whats the difference between -s and -su in compat-drivers
<utfans05> tozen: it should be on all machines
<proby> u
<kinglaaa> like compat-drivers-3.9-rc4-2 and compat-drivers-3.9-rc4-2-s and compat-drivers-3.9-rc4-2-su
<tozen> utfans05: thx i'll tyr
<tozen> *try
<scarrs> hello all... I am wondering which package to install to display all those cool little blurbs every time I open up a terminal... ubuntu 13.04 any help appreciated
<proby> toilet , cowsay , fortune ! scars
<proby> scarrs up
<scarrs> proby:  sudo apt-get install up ?
<proby> not sure if toilet in in ubuntu repos
<proby> but fortune and cowsay should be there
<Pici> proby: it is
<utfans05> !info cowsay
<ubottu> cowsay (source: cowsay): configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03+dfsg1-4 (raring), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<proby> !info fortune
<ubottu> Package fortune does not exist in raring
<scarrs> which one has the biggest database?
<Pici> proby: fortune-mod
<proby> ok Pici thanks
<scarrs> !info fortune-mod
<ubottu> fortune-mod (source: fortune-mod): provides fortune cookies on demand. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.99.1-6 (raring), package size 36 kB, installed size 122 kB
<proby> scarrs http://kishcom.com/geeky/pimp-your-shell-out/
<proby> :D
<scarrs> proby:  tyvm
<proby> !info tyvm
<ubottu> Package tyvm does not exist in raring
<proby> scarrs i wonder what tyvm means
<auronandace> proby: thank you very much
<proby> ah good
<scarrs> proby:  thank you very much
<proby> welcome :)
<JackSprat> Any one familiar with with internet sharing between Ubuntu and Macs?
<proby> JackSprat, isn't there a use as hotspot option in network manager ?
<JackSprat> pro by, I have internet sharing turned on in my Mac OS, it has turned on my ethernet port that my Ubuntu is plugged into. I am accessing the internet through my Mac Wi-fi connection, but I can't seem to get Ubuntu to get onto the internet
<yofun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664286/ can anyone tell me what packages to install to fix this?
<scarrs> also, does anyone have any news on how to enable plymouth themes in 13.04.... I am trying and can't seem to get anywhere...
<x11xx11> Hi all. I am trying to disable the 'blank screen' Screensaver in Ubuntu 13.04. All the suggestions found by google do not work. There is no system configuration available; WTF?!
<proby> JackSprat, which method are you using to share with ubuntu ?
<sarge1221> Can someone help me with ClamAV? My repository is messed up and I can't use the make/make install commands for the tar.gz.
<scarrs> x11xx11: sudo apt-get purge gnome-screensaver*
<x11xx11> On a related note, I am getting more and more the feeling that Ubuntu is degrading.. why do basic things not work?!
<x11xx11> @scarrs: i am being told Ubuntu has no screensaver functionality as of 12.xx
<scarrs> you can install xscreensaver
<JackSprat> proby, fantastic question…I am not sure. I restarted the DHCP server using 'sudo dhclient' but that is it
<x11xx11> @scarrs: if screensaver functionality is installed; why cannot i control its settings?
<SonikkuAmerica> x11xx11: We're gearing up for the transition to Unity Next anyway... but there's xscreensaver like scarrs said.
<JackSprat> I have an addr in 'ifconfig'
<proby> JackSprat, pkill dhclient && dhclient eth0
<JackSprat> but all pings fail (also apt-get)
<SonikkuAmerica> x11xx11: You need to run the program by itself (search the Unity dash for it)
<proby> JackSprat, unless you are using wlan0
<scarrs> x11xx11: sudo apt-get install xscreensaver xscreensaver-gl
<x11xx11> @SonikkuAmerica: when i enter ' screensaver' in Dash, i get no hits
<eightbit> If I copy a folder over to another location, do the items get coppied in any particular order? E.g., smallest files to largest?
<JackSprat> don't have wlan0 on this
<JackSprat> okay all those processed killed
<SonikkuAmerica> x11xx11: Is it installed? If not, you have to install it first!
<x11xx11> @scarrs: alright, but if there is a screensaver, it is installed already.. but no configuration or user control is installed? that sounds so silly to me!
<tgm4883> x11xx11, ok, it's silly. So install xscreensaver then
<x11xx11> SonikkuAmerica: if it is not installed, then why does it show a blank screen after 10 minutes?
<scarrs> there should be the config panel in the dash when you type "screensaver"
<proby> JackSprat, pastebin ifconfig output
<JackSprat> proby, it just populated 'ifconfig' with eth1
<SonikkuAmerica> x11xx11: Not sure... but I have to eat dinner now. Be back in an hour.
<x11xx11> In other words, Ubuntu has a screensaver, but i have to install something in order to disable it.. ERRR??!
<SonikkuAmerica> x11xx11: It has gnome-screensaver (the blank screen locker)
<JackSprat> pro by, can't paste bin, Ubuntu can't access the internet
<x11xx11> @SonikkuAmerica: it should have a configuration frontend to configure that, if only a simple toggle ENABLE/DISABLE.
<x11xx11> I'll try the suggestions, however!
<JackSprat> proby, eth1 does have a inet addr Bcast and Mask, but no inet6 addr
<eightbit> If I copy a folder over to another location, do the items get copied in any particular order? E.g., smallest files to largest?
<tgm4883> x11xx11, " gnome-screensaver is a screen saver and locker that aims to have simple, sane and secure defaults, and be well integrated with the GNOME desktop."
<Bigsista^> anyone ever seen an usb disk connect and disconnect all the time? when i try to access it i get "rejecting I/O to dead device"
<proby> JackSpart , if your mac machine isn't acting as an ipv6 router you won't get a thing
<yofun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664286/ can anyone tell me what packages to install to fix this??
<JackSprat> proby, okay that seems good then
<x11xx11> @tmg4883: well integrated meaning that users have to use command line arguments to install something to allow them to disable the blank screen? That sounds silly!
<tgm4883> x11xx11, no, you could use USC if you wanted to configure a screensaver
<proby> Bigsista^, can you just pastebin  : dmesg | grep usb ?
<x11xx11> @tmg4883: also, the blank screen also triggers when watching full screen flash videos... why is there no functionality to inhibit the screensaver, as found on most operating systems?!
<tgm4883> !tab x11xx11
<tgm4883> !tab | x11xx11
<ubottu> x11xx11: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<JackSprat> proby, my firewall is also disabled, so it is nothing like that. Ubuntu has an IP address but just won't connect to the internet
<cogware> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu. do i just need to put the ISO on a USB stick to boot from it? or do i need to take further action
<yofun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664286/ can anyone tell me what packages to install to fix this??>
<proby> JackSprat , so the problem is from the mac
<x11xx11> tgm4883, I am using a default installation. The default installation blanks the screen after 10 minutes. If there is such functionality, I expect there be a graphical frontend to control the behavior, like disable it because it prevents me from watching full screen flash videos; a pretty common desktop task.
<proby> JackSprat, can you ping on the mac from ubuntu ?
<JackSprat> proby, DRAT. well good to know. I will try to hack and slash it from that vantage point then.
<Bigsista^> proby: http://pastebin.com/WZf57MqF
<tgm4883> x11xx11, flash is terrible
<Bigsista^> keeps coming and hoing like plug, unplug, plug, unplug
<sarge1221> Help fixing my ClamAV?
<qin> x11xx11: power settings?
<yofun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664286/ can anyone tell me what packages to install to fix this?????
<x11xx11> @tgm4883: I agree, but that is besides the point. I want to disable the annoying screen blanking.. it should be in the default installation; or the default install should NOT ship the screensaver functionality at all.
<bertieb> x11xx11: there used to be something under 'brightness and lock ' in older versions, dunno if it's still there
<tgm4883> x11xx11, there exists a mechanism to disable the screen blanking already, further, full screen video programs should know how to temp disable the screensaver
<x11xx11> @bertieb: it was in older versions yes, but in 13.04 it is gone..
<JackSprat> proby, the Mac can access the internet (i.e. ping) but Ubuntu can't. I haven't ssh'ed into the Ubuntu or anything like that. Just trying to use the wireless on the Mac so Ubuntu can access the web to update Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> sarge1221, try #clamav maybe, in the past I just looked on the web for clam fixes
<tgm4883> x11xx11, no it's not gone in 13.04, i'm looking at it right now
<proby> JackSpart , if you can ping from ubuntu to mac than the problem is on the mac side
<x11xx11> @tgm4883: as far as i Googled, there is no way to disable the screen saver in 13.04 without resorting to command line. I did not expect this from Ubuntu.. the #1 Linux desktop OS.
<tgm4883> x11xx11, you are wrong
<proby> if not i think i will search for you :)
<bertieb> x11xx11: ah, good to know... I've been using that other one, you know, the one named after a spicy green leaf; but still boot older releases from time to time
<sarge1221> wilee-nilee, I tried the channel and I mostly get the cold shoulder. Been trying for hours.
<tgm4883> x11xx11, "System Settings" > "Brightness & Lock"
<x11xx11> tgm4883, Please, show me how to disable the blank screen in default install without using command line?
<tgm4883> x11xx11, "System Settings" > "Brightness & Lock"
<proby> Bigsista^, i wonder if this happens only with linux ?
<x11xx11> tgm4883, hmm, apoligies.. i have seen that screen multiple times. somehow i did not see the ' Turn screen off when inactive for:'   I did disable the Lock however. I guess i just missed it :/
<tgm4883> x11xx11, I need no appology, however I believe you were badmouthing Ubuntu
<x11xx11> tgm4883, so solved, i guess :P
<goddard> where can i get an ubuntu phone image?
<proby> Bigsista^, does it happen with other usb devices ?
<Bigsista^> proby: can't tell atm it's a backup disk that was running fine for 18 months
<auronandace> !touch | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<x11xx11> tgm4883, not really.. but ubuntu is changing these things quite often. Something I do not really like.. There are multiple things i do not like about new ubuntu releases. Somehow i prefer Ubuntu before the whole Unity adventure. but that is another discussion. :)
<wilee-nilee> goddard, You are already on the touch channel, the headers will tell you.
<Bigsista^> proby: it's a remote box. just got warnings from one of aur nagios instances
<tgm4883> x11xx11, and that discussion can take place elsewhere
<x11xx11> tgm4883, well, this is the ubuntu channel, is it not? :)
<tgm4883> x11xx11, this channel is for support
<yofun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664286/ can anyone tell me what packages to install to fix this?????
<proby> Bigsista^, it looks like it is a device problem
<tgm4883> x11xx11, to continue that discussion, you'll want to move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bigsista^> proby: just trying to figure out, what maght be broken
<proby> Bigsista^, can you pastebin : lsusb  ?
<Bigsista^> proby: http://pastebin.com/Ymwkc94h
<x11xx11> tgm4883, well if you want a discussion in here, I'll respect that. But to me a discussion about Ubuntu in the #ubuntu channel is not offtopic...\
<x11xx11> if you *dont* want...
<tgm4883> !OT | x11xx11
<ubottu> x11xx11: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> !details | yofun
<ubottu> yofun: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tgm4883> x11xx11, I love discussing these things, but in the proper channels
<x11xx11> discussing things about ubuntu is offtopic?
<yofun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664286/ can anyone tell me what packages to install to fix this?????  when i run cmake on ryzom. i expect it to compile
<tgm4883> x11xx11, in the support channel, yes
<x11xx11> tgm4883, apparently: " Want to discuss Ubuntu's direction and Canonical's development plans? #ubuntu-discuss is the place! |"
<x11xx11> tgm4883, that is not the same as #ubuntu-offtopic
<tgm4883> x11xx11, ah yes, that would work too I suppose
<Bigsista^> proby: this is http://pastebin.com/VuBrZRnZ what i get when i try to mount that disk
<x11xx11> tgm4883, we're in agreement then :)
<tgm4883> x11xx11, agreed
<yofun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664286/ can anyone tell me what packages to install to fix this?????  when i run cmake on ryzom. i expect it to compile. i am runing ubuntu server 12.10 x86
<proby> Bigsista^, just did your disk support external power supply ?
<Bigsista^> proby: it's attached to an external powersupply.
<proby> Bigsista^, it looks like a hardware problem
<Bigsista^> proby: hope it's the case or the power supply
<proby> Bigsista^, the dead error means the device is shutdown
<Bigsista^> proby: prolly spinning up and down all the time.
<Bigsista^> bollocks =/
<yofun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664286/ can anyone tell me what packages to install to fix this?????  when i run cmake on ryzom. i expect it to compile. i am runing ubuntu server 12.10 x86
<wilee-nilee> yofun, Ryzom is in the software center why are you installing in this manner?
<yofun> yes
<yofun> it told me to install it that way
<yofun> and this is a server
<wilee-nilee> yofun, Who and what is it?
<yofun> https://ryzomcore.atlassian.net/wiki/display/RC/Build+Source+on+Linux its a MMORPG server
<PickelledEggs> Hi guys, I am having trouble printing a photo. I can print out on to regular paper, but, I cannot print on to photo paper. It seems to not even be sending the command to the printer to print when I have it set for anything other than plain paper.
<PickelledEggs> does anyone know a fix?
<vjustme> How can I configure logrotate so that to send the rotated logs, as compressed email attachments? Although the compress option exist in its configuration file it keeps sending them uncompressed, within the body message..
<wilee-nilee> yofun, 3rd party installs are not really supported per-say, however you may get help, you just need to have some patience if anyone actually knows.
<yofun> well its cmakes error
<yofun> it cant find a module or something
<proby> yofun libpthread-dev
<yofun> proby:  E: Unable to locate package libpthread-dev
<richardalvarado> hello
<richardalvarado> who is in anonymous
<richardalvarado> ??
<proby> yofun , do you have synaptic installed ?
<wilee-nilee> !ot | richardalvarado
<ubottu> richardalvarado: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<proby> else use aptitude search pthread
<yofun> yes i ran sudo apt-get install E: Unable to locate package libpthread-dev
<richardalvarado> @wonderworld do you hack?
<SonikkuAmerica> !info libpthread-dev
<ubottu> Package libpthread-dev does not exist in raring
<SonikkuAmerica> !info libpthread-dev precise
<ubottu> Package libpthread-dev does not exist in precise
<richardalvarado> lib
<Bigsista^> yufun: what does find / -name pthread.h give?
<yofun> bash: -name: command not foun
<Bigsista^> yufun: what does "find / -name pthread.h" give?
<proby> find / | grep pthread.h
<yofun> . /usr/include/pthread.h
<yofun> it gives /usr/include/pthread.h
<jasonsmr> hello ubuntu channel
<jasonsmr> Question is it possible to do a chroot into a diffrent system type (rpm based) if using the same kernel?
<dogbert2> have a question, where can one find the SHA-256 checksums for 12.04 LTS ISO downloads?
<proby> jasonsmr, yes
<Bigsista^> yofun: what source are you compiling?
<jasonsmr> like a sort of pivot root? I am not sure.
<yofun> ryzomcore
<yofun> its a MMORPG server
<jasonsmr> I just want to use my centos system from a chroot or simmular from on Ubuntu boot
<dogbert2> anyone?
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<proby> dogbert2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<SonikkuAmerica> dogbert2: You should find them on cdimage.ubuntu.com (search for your release)
<MarcusMagnus> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<L30-lappy> Ca nanyone help a poweruser with WIFI problems please?
<L30> pretty please XD
<proby> L30-lappy, am here
<dogbert2> found it :)
<h00k> L30-lappy: give some more details, and anyone that may know can help
<L30-lappy> I have Broadcom BCM B4311 driver and it wont load; Already instaleld FWcutter and the firmware installer. It hands when i modproble load b43
<L30-lappy> * it hangs
<proby> L30-lappy, dmesg | grep b43 , pastebin
<th0r> L30-lappy, try modprobe b43 without the load
<Bigsista^> yofun: check this package list http://dev.ryzom.com/projects/ryzom/wiki/BuildForLinuxCmake
<L30-lappy> nothing happens, just cursor blink. no ourpout no user prompt
<proby> th0r didn't notice the load :D
<L30-lappy> I put the load extra .. I didnt actually type it in XD
<proby> L30-lappy, pastebin the output of  : dmesg | grep b43
<L30-lappy> Nothing happening still. I think i might have conflicting modules loaded from when i tried to follow instructions in the ubuntu wikki unsuccesfully
<proby> ah and blacklist brcm and wl
<Bigsista^> yofun: there seem to be prebuilt packages http://dev.ryzom.com/projects/ryzom/wiki/OfficialRyzomClientUbuntu
<L30> one sec comming. Laptop is on SLOW adapter so I miss some of your messages
<yofun> BiDOrD:  thats for the cilent
<L30> dmesg | grep b43 >> This gives no oputput. Reutns me right back to user prompt
<proby> dmesg | grep error
<L30> proby, how do I blacklist
<lwells> You cannot really do anything if you get banned from a channel?
<jasonsmr> whats the name of the Ubuntu window manager with the side auto hide menu?
<proby> L30 one sec
<L30> Proby output to that grep its an unrelated ext4-fs error
<mark12> hello
<L30> yello mark
<proby> L30 ,  dmesg | grep phy0
<mark12>  question i have downloaded ubuntu 12.04 LTS5 64 bit iso and burned it to cd i have too options install ubuntu along side windows or erase windows 7 and use just ubuntu if i erase my windows 7 will this hurt anything or do i have to do any formatting to my hard drive
<L30> dmesg | grep phy0 >> no output
<proby> L30 dmesg | tail -f
<L30> It gives me the log for my external ehternet adapter
<L30> pastebin coming
<L30-lappy> http://pastebin.com/tvfqzrMg
<mark12> anyone know the answear to my question
<L30> one sek mark
<proby> L30-lappy, try to modprobe b43 and repastebin
<Bigsista^> mark12: if there's unpartined space on your hd you can create a new partion there during install
<L30> Mark, if you erease win7 it will format the drive with the appropite filysistem for ubuntu
<L30> coming proby
<Bigsista^> mark12: else you need to repartition your win7 or erase it during ubuntu install
<L30-lappy> http://pastebin.com/gabktey6
<L30> no output ... :s
<mark12> iam not sure how to repartion my hard drive
<^Mike> How can I get a listing of all the *meta*packages on my system?
<L30> MArk inside of windows you can download and install easeus parition manager
<L30> and resize the partitions by dragind and drping at your liking
<mark12> is that need before earsing windows 7?
<L30> IIf yiu are switching to uuntu and don't care for windows, jsut folow insturctiosn in the installer
<Bigsista^> mark12: http://partedmagic.com/doku.php download iso image, burn cd, boot from cd, resize win7 partition
<L30> If you want to completly remove widnows the Ubuntu installer wil do it for you
<fidel_> ^Mike: not perfect - but maybe a first step: dpkg -l | grep meta
<^Mike> yeah, that's where I've started
<^Mike> thanks, fidel_
<mark12> iam new to ubuntu and so far i love it so yea i dont care for windows
<proby> L30 , http://wiki.debian.org/wl
<L30> so wipe away
<^Mike> Alternatively, where can I get a list of packages in the standard install?
<vi956925> Hi!  I'm trying to open a folder on desktop with just a couple recently downloaded items, but it just seems to load and load forever not showing anything. I bet a reboot would fix it, but any equivalent to restarting Explorer.exe in Windows, which Id do in similar cases..  maybe related to some Firefox and/or Multiget (download manager) - crashes I caused by opening a load of tabs in Firefox prolly exceeding my memoery or something.. I dno.  Anyway would 
<L30> Thanks proby. reading
<vi956925> Im asking, if theres something similar to using task-mgr and just restart explorer.exe or something to reset whatever mess i may have made that cause the problem, instead of having to reboot
<mark12> ok i will earse windows and do as it says and it wont hurt nothing correct?
<Bigsista^> mark12; it'll not hurt your windows, it'll kill it
<goddard> how can i force an upgrade of an app that has been held back?
<L30> mark12 it will completly earease your harddrive and install Ubuntu isntead of windows (save all your files first)
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: you may be able to switch to TTY1 (CTRL+ALT+F7) and kill whatever process is causing the hang from there if your GUI is hung
<jrib> goddard: be more specific (provide full input and output in a pastebin)
<mark12> ok
<goddard> jrib: i added a ppa and it only has quantal but i want to force it to be used how can i force it
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: pardon me switch to TTY1 with (CTRL+ALT+F1)
<mark12> i can also run unbuntu in virtualbox right
<goddard> jrib: https://launchpad.net/~pcf/+archive/miro-releases
<vi956925> SolarisBoy: thanks.. will try..
<L30> Mark12 if you want to try itfirst check out "WUBI" you can intall ubuntu inside of windows and choose to go in it when you restart yourcomputer
<Bigsista^> mark12: vmware player, virtualbox... no problem
<betrayd> if you're familiar with it mark12
<SolarisBoy> sure vi956925 CTRL+ALT+F7 to switch back to the GUI once your done
<SonikkuAmerica> L30: Not for Ubuntu 13.04!!
<betrayd> ain't no wubi no mo
<mark12> ok thanks for your help
<betrayd> in 13 point fo
<wilee-nilee> 13.04 has a wubi
<SonikkuAmerica> ?!?!?!
<L30> proby, added the deb now updating
<SonikkuAmerica> SINCE WHEN.
<betrayd> oh my bad
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: ^^
<proby> L30 , ok , feedback if not working with some dmsgs and greps :)
<vi956926> hey again, uh, sry I may have failed to say how nweb I am and lack knowledge of using that tty thing.. i kinda locked myself outta the desktop now atleast, and haev no idea even how to find what proc that may be hanging.. :s   How do I leave the tty thing? i try 'exit' but just puts me to black screen with login prompt, hm
<wilee-nilee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/wubi/pending/
<wilee-nilee> slipped in at the last minute
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: CTRL+ALT+F7
<wilee-nilee> not the correct link but it is available.
<goddard> can anyone tell me how to force upgrade an app with apt-get?
<jrib> goddard: you haven't posted what I asked you to post
<pskpsk> hey guys. question. i'm using commandline sftp to list a remote directory by date "ls -t" but the result doesn't seem to be sorted by modified date. i get april 10, april 11, may 10, april 28
<SonikkuAmerica> goddard: The latest repo version is all you'll get, but you can [ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ], or add a PPA (should one exist)
<pskpsk> what do you think can be causing this error?
<L30> :( This eternal thernet adapter saves my life with all the broadcom drama. Buts slower than molases .... tops out at 25kb/s
<goddard> SonikkuAmerica: i want to install something that is from a PPA but it hasn't come out with a raring version.  Only Quantal...
<SolarisBoy> pskpsk: try ls -ltr
<vi956925> oh.. thanks! shoulda tried that i guess ye.   uh,  but about the hanging process and Im in the tty place,  do you think me being this newb can google some basics to find simple way for that, or very complicated..?  i barly know to find process id's (with 'ps' or 'top') and to kill -9 <id> and killall <name>, veru basic and narrow info:S
<tats> hi. i have a system76 laptop with ubuntu 12.10 installed. today i put my laptop in my handbag but it didn't go to sleep (don't know why) and after a while it started beeping loudly (this is what it does when it runs out of batteries). i thus switched it off. however it was really, really hot (you know when it smells a bit like burned plastic).
<SonikkuAmerica> goddard: So either edit your /etc/apt/sources.list or use [ software-properties-gtk ] to set the version to "quantal."
<vi956925> mayb its too complicated for this lil thing and Im better of  just rebooting incase of such issues for now ?
<pskpsk> SolarisBoy: no difference in result order unfortunately
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: so what you want to do is go back to TTY1 (black screen) - run 'top' and you can kill it from there
<SolarisBoy> pskpsk: weird
<SonikkuAmerica> tats: That's when you want to turn it off and wait about 21 million years before switching it back on.
<tats> now it starts grub but it boots with the initramfs prompt.
<vi956925> or, any simple commands or things to find hanging processes and know to manage them as such? im not even sure there is a hanging procwess but
<goddard> SonikkuAmerica: i set it manually in my software sources but it held back the updates
<pskpsk> SolarisBoy: yea it's really strange. i did a little bit of google and i thought it's something to do with the openssh version?
<SolarisBoy> pskpsk: possible, what openssh version is on the remote end?
<pskpsk> SolarisBoy: but i can't verify
<tats> SonikkuAmerica: yeah that's what i did. waited 2 hours before switching it on though (not enough time?)
<pskpsk> SolarisBoy: i don't have access to remote other than sftp
<SonikkuAmerica> tats: You should wait until the machine feels cold to the touch... or stick your battery in the freezer for a while.
<pskpsk> SolarisBoy: anyway to find out through sftp?
<SolarisBoy> pskpsk: if you have access to sftp you should be able to telnet to remote on port 22 and expect (hopefully) a header
<SolarisBoy> the version string is generally in said header - pskpsk
<pskpsk> oh nice let me try SolarisBoy:
<SolarisBoy> cool
<vi956925> SolarisBoy  thanks.  But Im unsure even how to tell if some process hangs.. uh, would it say like <defunct> or something inthe 'ps -ad' list, or in 'top' ?  and is the tty prompt required and more powerful than first using 'sudo su' to get root?
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: sudo su is only done on requirement and you should do sudo -i if really needed
<vi956925> so I just simply locate a hanging proces like that (assuing easy and something like taht^), and just kill it ye?   as it seems to be some core thing (opening folders causig the system to hang),any chanse i mess somethig up for operation of my ubuntu-desktop and needa restart it afterwards or something too?
<vi956925> o
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: defunct means zombied - so it's likely not problematic - it depends - you would want to look at the sorting order of either command - for instance in top you may want to sort by CPU (to tell what is taking cpu cycles) or maybe by RSZ (to tell what is using mem) etc etc
<pskpsk> SolarisBoy: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.2p1-hpn13v6
<vi956925> oh
<tats> SonikkuAmerica: it feels pretty cold to me.
<SonikkuAmerica> tats: How long has it been off?
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: but in general you may be able to get away with typing 'top' and monitoring the output - in which case you can point out (generally) attributes of a hung process - you can also kill that process from top assuming you started top as a user with that priv
<tats> SonikkuAmerica: 2h
<SolarisBoy> pskpsk: ok that one seems old my ubuntu (12.04) defaults to SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.9p1
<SonikkuAmerica> tats: Leave it off the rest of the day and turn it back on in the morning. If you still smell plastic, you might wanna call System76.
<vi956925> cool.. k, thanks. will try check processes and look on their details and try kill or play with those for things like this then.. thanks!
<betrayd> check the contents of your handbag too for damage
<tats> SonikkuAmerica: ok. will do. but the fact that it boots with initramfs, does that indicate that there is some broken hardware?
<pskpsk> SolarisBoy:fairly old. so the ls command changes from version to versions? how do i go about figuring out the changes and get it working as expected? weird thing when i'm connected to sftp and do help manual says the same as everywhere i've seen on the net. ls -ltr should do the expected
<vi956925> may be required to search up info no how to recovering the process'es state or atleat restarting it too,  or would it do that itself with the critical parts that i may accidentaly kill and dont know way back from
<SolarisBoy> pskpsk: i dont think the ls command is the issue in that bug it may be something related to how ssh is displaying the data on the other side - but it could be a bug in ls, less likely IMHO
<vi956925> or is it always pretty safe and np to just kill what is frozen n such anyway?  like if i have some data i don wanna lose
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: thats a great question actually.
<pskpsk> SolarisBoy: yea you're right it's less likely to be an error with ls and more with something going on my with the server
<wdilly> is this the appropriate forum for ubuntu server questions?
<L30> proby, you still here?
<SonikkuAmerica> wdilly: Here or in #ubuntu-server
<vi956925> hmh.. k.. will try be careful then.    should prolyl also search and get into some guides/tutorials on basic linux stuff soon too:x
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: yessir
<wdilly> SonikkuAmerica, ok thanks
<proby> L30 yep
<pe3k> hello, I installed ubuntu and I am not able to do shutdown correctly... after I choose shutdown from menu progress bar shows process but it freezes and after that only power button is usable
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: for isntance you mentioned a browser and how it may be hanging your desktop - in this case, i would kill it, there isn't any other way (other than clicking the close button from the browser window, but it if's hung..)
<pskpsk> SolarisBoy: hmm yea.. i figured it out. it's my mistake of trying to make it list files matching a certain term
<pskpsk> SolarisBoy: i was using ls -lt DMUS-*
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: where alternatively if it were a service - i dont know like MySQL - you will want to stop it gracefully as a pose to a kill command . in the case of MySQL for instance, there will be a startup script either via Upstart or Sys-V init
<pskpsk> SolarisBoy: which messed up the date sort
<vi956925> yeah, I had to earlier as all my other windows became white/grey and unusable until I killed firefox:x  once it just crashd too, was just anooyed as I had many tabs open with urls i forgot, and seems no way to recover it:\
<L30> proby, NVM i figured it out .... downloading headers and STA now .. gonnatake a while .. peaking at 25.5kb/s
<SolarisBoy> pskpsk: uh huh - nice =)
<proby> L30 emmm
<wdilly> I am attempting to have nfs home directories mounted upon users login (users are authing against sun LDAP) I am able to Create the directory using pam module common-session "session required  pam_mkhomedir.so umask=0022 skel=/etc/skel" LDAP works but the NFS mount doesnt work until a restart. I would like it to work without a restart because I am building a private cloud. Thanks so much.
<L30> yah .. its big (70MB)
<MarcusMagnus> hello evrybody
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: yes ff and other browsers do this from time to time - there are some fixes but they vary - best to just keep a slim browsing profile =)
<L30> hello marcusmagnus
<proby> L30 i have a  BCM4312 too and it works fine
<proby> just fwcutter and a reboot do the job
<L30> proby, no i mean. In order to download the HEaders and STA drivers I have to use my external Ethernet adapter and it peaks out at 25 kb/s
<L30> just saying its oigng to take a while ... 70 Mb
<proby> L30 , yes i got it
<proby> :p
<L30> tee hee
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: you may want to review what sites you were on when it does this, for instance a site which does a lot of JS play in the back and a bunch of refreshes, is likely pushing memory usage upwards with no ceiling - things like that can hang up the box sometimes you just need to becareful of what sites your on
<vi956925> yeah, will know to make bookmarks of all when it may happen.   same problem on windows with chrome I remember, hanging and eventually losing all the tabs with no recovery if i keep opening.    fortunately Firefox can easily export bookmarks to .html-file even, so if I do that now n then should keep it pretty safe then.  nothing important really tho:d
<SolarisBoy> i know this happens with my jobs portal which is pretty resource intensive , one thing i did was put my browser cache in a memory mount and that seemed to make things move a little faster - every once in a while i still get hung
<SolarisBoy> cool
<vi956925> was pornsites with flash videos, both browsers whined about flash errors too, flash hanging or something like that which is prolly related, and that the memory runs out:s
<SolarisBoy> oh yea that'll do it - especially cause they generally have multiple other flash based ads on site shooting memory usage through the roof on those Pr0n sites
<SolarisBoy> try ad block plus or something may help
<vi956925> took a while to pick out data i plan to download so sux losing t all, also work doing it all at once and often doesnt happen.     jhust lost all  the stores urls several times now after it grows big,  hoping to avoid somehow:x   bookmarking and exporting that to file for now should work well tho
<pskpsk> thanks SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> np pskpsk
<vi956925> yeah i even have all kinds of things like that already,  using noscript, adblock and buncha other addons.  trying to understand them well enough to be able to enable javascript/java/flash/cookies etc for specific sites when needed, and disable all by default..
<SolarisBoy> got ya
<vi956925> ...i mean, understand them well enough to use them qwithout inconvenience.  ofte bit messy figuring what/how theres issues with some sites, and ease of fixing that
<SolarisBoy> yes i have been there before
<vi956925> sry im bad state atm and havent slept for days, prolly bad to explain or even talk much atm:d :|
<vi956925> but hoping to max security in every way and avoid browser exploits/viriis and such!
<SolarisBoy> shouldn't need to worry to much about that on Linux but it can happen. Ad Block and Better Pop Up Blocker are working for me fine.
<SonikkuAmerica> Hooray for AdBlock!
<vi956925> havent looked much into it yet, spend much my times playing games, but, just looked at truecrypt to encrypt filesystem as I did on Windows but didnt seem to work? besides managing encryped file-containers.. any idea bout that, or if any good alternative?   i alrady used the "encrypt home-directory" feature when I installed Ubuntu,  dont even know what that did or anything to feel safer with..
<L30> proby, somthing weird happened
<SonikkuAmerica> Chell: "Hello. Welcome to Aperture Science." :)
<proby> L30 , how ?
<Chell> :D
<Chell> i'm talking to GLaDOS too!:D
<L30> getting pastebin
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: oh feel very safe about encrypting your home drive, if someone were to acquire your computer - illegally or so forth - they wouldn't be able to do anything with your data (in your home dir)
<L30-lappy> http://pastebin.com/6pyWAUQN
<vi956925> hopefully some day Ill be able to know and be famliar with every system process, number of handles/processes and such,  network resources etc. and secure against tampering of statistics tool to keep view like that too?  or very hard/complicated to know that much, or even somewhat impossible?
<Chell> hehe, hi GLaDOS
<vi956925> cool.. so like if cops seize my comp in like a drug case or something after a raid and demand i open it, ill just tellem nope and feel safe about that ..?  or.. how safe is it?
<SonikkuAmerica> Chell: lol
<betrayd> this IS hypothetical right vi956925
<L30> <vi956925> That's an awfully specific example you have ther bud, The answer is .. dpeneding how bad they want it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Chell: "I'm sorry, but you'll have to find your own Weighted Companion Cube." (I'm actually getting !ot here)
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<proby> L30 i think it is not a serious probelm
<SolarisBoy> yes but did you ever read Little Brother by Cory Doctorow vi956925 ?
<proby> problem
<vi956925> i kinda feele a bit unsafe about things like passwords etc. stored here as atleast like now these files are easily accessible hm,  i mean if someone can have some malicious app ran on my acc with privileges, have full access..   dno if viriis/exploits n such are even possible here tho..
<L30> so, i just proceed to load STA?
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: considering the definition of a virus/exploit they are indeed possible, the fact of the matter is they are less likely and popular in the *nix community, that said don't throw your sec mind to the side - just be alert
<SolarisBoy> you shouldn't be storing plain text passwords on your box anyway =)
<proby> L30 yes fireup
<vi956925> so this home-directory encryption is very secure, military-grade or atleast hacker/criminal safe?  can i be sure its there and encrypted always,
<L30> fatal: module sta not found
<proby> L30 wait isn't there in ubuntu ?
<L30> ??
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: for the most part - not to say it wont' run into the same problems and other disk runs into - requirement of fsck to clear soft errors - replacement eventually due to hard errors
<proby> sorry L30 this is better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SolarisBoy> but it's pretty much set and forget other than that
<L30> ok reading
<L30> thanks
<gain> h iguys, can't find openssl-dev package in ubuntu 13.04... am I wrong? anyone know the exact package name?
<SonikkuAmerica> !info openssl-dev
<vi956925> k..  guess itll still be good to use Truecrypts encrypted file-container and just open that with password temporarily when I need acceess to some files?
<ubottu> Package openssl-dev does not exist in raring
<SonikkuAmerica> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1c-4ubuntu8 (raring), package size 507 kB, installed size 895 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> gain: ^ There.
<L30> proby, Theese are the instructions I originally followed unsuccesfully. when i try to modprobe -r it just hangs again
<proby> L30
<vi956925> i store all data, info, urls etc. in .txts for example, much info i dont wanna risc being vulnerable:x      hopefully linux is better than windows tho and ill learn to be better off eventually..
<proby> L30 , did you used fwcutter ?
<gain> SonikkuAmerica: I've already that package installed on my sys
<L30> no, Its installed but i did not go that way
<SonikkuAmerica> !info openssl*
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1c-4ubuntu8 (raring), package size 507 kB, installed size 895 kB
<DX099> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> gain: [ sudo apt-cache search openssl*
<SonikkuAmerica> ]
<proby> L30 , http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<SonikkuAmerica> DX099: Kon'nichi wa.
<proby> and paray :)
<vi956925> gna need to get around to googling some tutorials/guides n such soon:S   so much i dont know of yet,  cant come here bothering ya bout every little thing either:S   like  i guess theres some best practice/common mayb well-known to most,  usage of the 'root' account..  i use it bit to much, and with permission problems for example just going on root and avoiding the issues:S   afraid im opening some holes:|
<L30> proby, everything in this system is backedu p. Do you think it would be easier to jsut wipe?
<gain> SonikkuAmerica: apt finds so many packages... :(
<theadmin> Alright, this is gonna seem like a weird question... I'm trying to install Ubuntu to my USB stick using the mini.iso of 12.04 LTS and KVM (I don't have a wired network -- i take it mini.iso has no wi-fi support, or am I wrong?), it gets stuck at "Detecting disks and all other hardware". How long is this supposed to take?
<SonikkuAmerica> gain: you can scroll terminal windows...
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: yes best practives for root is not using it - use sudo ofcourse there will be times where you may require it - use sudo -i then
<proby> L30 , if you don't have any problems do it !
<vi956925> usualyl am on 'root' all the time by default to avoid the issues that pops up, besides when programs deny to work as 'root'.  afraid a very bad thing for some reasons tho
<L30> proby, Thanks for all your help and never endign pacience with me. Im going to wipe then
<SolarisBoy> vi956925: you dont want to do that =)
<DX099> SonikkuAmerica, Koko wa konbanwa. I have a problem with unity : I tried to enable Window previews plugins in CCSM but I saw it didn't work well. I disabled it, logged out and logged in again but now the Autohide feature isn't working. Launcher won't show up...
<vi956925> i mean, going on that right away on termina^
<L30> any sufggestion for a Light desktop enviroment?
<vi956925> k..
<theadmin> L30: Xfce or LXDE
<L30> Thanks, Im goign to try LXDE
<proby> L30 ; welcome
<vi956925> ya will try learn proper use and all soon..  hopefully wont be too much work or anything, and will find motivation to read ..
<theadmin> L30: The second is more lightweight
<neekz0r> i think not using root is one of those things that are best practices but few people actually stick to
<gain> SonikkuAmerica: libssl-dev already installed, no others useful packages
<L30-lappy> Thanks again
<L30-lappy> laters
<SonikkuAmerica> gain: OK...
<x3n_>     /set gui_usermenu ON
<x3n_> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> !compiz | DX099
<ubottu> DX099: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<vi956925> like when i install apache2/php,  permission problems with the webserver.. i just had a premade script to automate some tasks real quick.. then got stuck with those isues.. just skippd it by going root, chmod/chown whatever until it works back n forth.
<x3n_> guys, I have a problem with Raring ringtail and my intel gma integrated gpu
<vi956925> put lotta time into backing up all my data on a usb-disk when i installed ubuntu, assuming ill fk it up completely some times along the way:s
<SonikkuAmerica> gain: What do you need the OpenSSL development kit for anyway?
<proby> x3n_ , am here
<proby> x3n_ describe the problem better
<gain> SonikkuAmerica: for compiling different versions of php with phpfarm
<DX099> mhh... doesn't cover my case...
<vi956925> once i asked for info on some weird/advanced feature on some unusual linux distro i whent into some realted irc #root to ask,  was told some crazy weird command i stupidly trusted, turned to be some sneaky way to send all to /dev/null or something,  fked it all up.  afraid ill do such things again,  so easy to mess up, click wrong etc here:d
<vi956925> #root = i mean chat*
<neekz0r> that's evil
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> Fun question, in ubuntu 12.04, what would I break if remove 'sudo' package? I am not interested in opinions regarding security issues. I am strictly interested in what if anything might not work properly if this is done? anyone :d?
<neekz0r> i've heard of 'politely' fork bombing people, or one of my friends told someone to cat /dev/urandom > /vmlinuz when they asked how to hack using linux, but sheesh
<vi956925> dont remember which place it was.. mayb here on freenode mayb, redhat,centos or something.. helped some guy with it, no problem for me tho or much i cared about either, luckily.   but,afraid of same again somehow..   still dont feel safe not knowing all the processes,network stuff etc
<vi956925> hated this about win7 and got worse since xp,  just a milion processes n stuff not very clear,  so many things going on auto-updates of all kindsa etc.. no way to know if any maliciious
<neekz0r> one of my tests for new hires was to put a fork bomb in rc.local and see how long it took them to figure out how to fix it >:)
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> some smart chap must know something about this inquiry
<SonikkuAmerica> Bulk_Vanderhuge: If you dumped sudo you'd need the root password for ANYTHING... including installing software.
<neekz0r> Bulk_Vanderhuge: intresting question, i suspect not a lot -- but if it's from a resh install you may have a hard time to su up to root
<vi956925> much work or truoble learning to use netstat , ps/top and such basic tools to know of and control all the data and movement on disc and network..?    prolly some hacker tools that disguise malicious trafic for example tho, or is linux for sure safe enough if following best practice/normal security atleast?
<vi956925> i mean extensively, all parameters etc..  so if somethign weird/unusual,  just look in some kinda logs or something to know for sure, or too complciated ?
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> SonikkuAMerica you have succeeded in not addressing the question at all
<vi956925> maybe other tools too, or maybe neither are temper proof, atleat if exploited thru the root acc or something.. i dno:|
<neekz0r> vi956925: provided user space is set correctly, it's 'safer', but there is still bad things that can go wrong; for most desktop things it tends to be pretty safe for the system
<Dr_willis> vi956925,  biggest danger i see from being in here all the time.. is the  'end user/admin' doing somthing stupid..
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> neekz0r this is interesting. Yes I am on a fresh install, I did set my root password. What trouble do you suggest I might have if I were to remove sudo at this point?
<neekz0r> Bulk_Vanderhuge: not a lot, but SOME scripts may fail that call sudo and if you are using the desktop which likes to automate things you could expect some failures there
<vi956925> yeah.. widows is also pretty safe most of the time if taking precautions..shit happens tho:x
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> That the su command would not work?
<Dr_willis> ive seen widows be very unsafe in the past.  but no idea how well done win8 is.
<vi956925> hopefulyl this gna be much better..!   atleast more controllable and all, once i get around to knowing enough taht will hopefully be possible then!
<SonikkuAmerica> Bulk_Vanderhuge: That's what I was saying before. You'd need the password of ROOT...
<neekz0r> the su command would work in a CLI enviroment, but i'm not sure about how the desktop would deal with it as it tends to call sudo type functions, i don't know if it calls sudo directly or if it uses it's own sudo system
<vi956925> yeah but even with antivirus/firewall and all updates.. browser exploits with some "good" virus bypasing all these things and bad strike of luck, and its all no use
<SonikkuAmerica> neekz0r, Bulk_Vanderhuge: It used to use gksudo; not so much anymore, but it uses a form of sudo.
<Dr_willis> vi956925,  by design any browser expoit ran by a user.. would only be able to affect the single user.. unlike what can happen in other os's
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> Personally I am used to industrial unix distros, and have never used sudo. I am on a single user PC, and it annoys me in principle. The default configuration in ubuntu allows me full root access with it, it is totally useless for me.
<betrayd>  rename it Bulk_Vanderhuge  =] go ahead
<vi956925> im prolly overly paranoid tho..   but dont ilke the increasing laws/regulations etc. everywher,e like google tightening up more and more as they gain power..    guess some day ill be always-connected thru chained encrytped vpns and only stay within TOR or such networks and hope a "new internet" some ways will develop there eventually, if such thigns prove resilient.. or mayb never even were
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> I can gain full root privs without root password, just in principle I want to kill it with fire.
<neekz0r> Bulk_Vanderhuge: haha, yeah, it was a struggle for me to back in the day
<neekz0r> i still do sudo /bin/bash :)
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> yeah on a single user box i don't see the point. i really want to uninstall it.
<betrayd> eeewwww su -c ftw
<neekz0r> su -
<neekz0r> Bulk_Vanderhuge: to protect OS from users, i suspect
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> on a single user box?
<neekz0r> aye
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> :D
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> but the default config does not protect. you would have to configure the shit out of it to get any protection
<betrayd> Bulk_Vanderhuge: you getting rid of login lightdm or w/e too
<neekz0r> you are right, to be honest i'm just speculating
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> yeah sudo has been annoying me this week i can't stop thinking about it lol
<neekz0r> haha
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> betrayd what do you mean
<Dr_willis> cant say ive really had any issues with sudo and gksudo...
<betrayd> might be the next logical step for a single user box,
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> Dr_willis nobody asked though
<neekz0r> man, if it's that pervasive in your thoughtspace maybe it's time for a vay-cay
<betrayd> no more gui logon process (and I don't mean autologin)
<betrayd> no neekz0r he may have to move on then
<Dr_willis> biggest issue i see in here are people not properly using the security tools that are allready in the system
<betrayd> he is not the target demographic
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> Dr_willis nobody asked what you think the 'biggest issue' is
<neekz0r> Dr_willis: that's always the case
<Dr_willis> Bulk_Vanderhuge,  lose the attitude.. do you have an actual support question then?
<jordan223> hola! pm-suspend isn't working. I run dmesg after it fails, and I see a message: Freezing of tasks failed after 20.01 seconds (1 tasks refusing to freeze, wq_busy=0):
<jordan223> [  489.216977] colord" but I don't know how to track down what is failing to freeze.
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> Dr_willis yes I did, which you didn't read
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> hence attitude
<Dr_willis> Bulk_Vanderhuge,  all i saw was you ranting.  but whatever
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> logic is fun
<neekz0r> i can see where he's coming from, Dr_willis, sudo is kind of backwards to us old schoolers
<rantic> make sense to me and i'm new school : O
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> the original question is "what would break if i uninstalled sudo " and i mentioned i was not concerned with theories regarding security issues
<Dr_willis> neekz0r,  theres a lot more to sudo then 'what you type to get sudo rights' but most people rarely need the other features
<neekz0r> i'm aware
<toneato> hey guys, i need some help. I need to update bios on a machine without disc, cd or usb sticks. its an hp thin client 5000. its got win ce on it, but that bitch cant connect to google or something. when i want to connect to google there is just a message that i have chosen to download a file named google from google.com... anyone got a clue? oh its got ftp (WOW) but only without username and password.
<neekz0r> the thought process is if you are root, you are root, and that is that.. none of this borrowing root powers or using sudo to run certain root commands
<OerHeks> Bulk_Vanderhuge, try it, and see the error. you are free to uninstall anything you think you don't need.
<kvothetech> Bulk_Vanderhuge: nothing would break as long as you have a root pw
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> OerHEks thank you for permission sir
<elisa87> Does anyone know why I can't copy files to a mounted disk image ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665950/ I am following this manual:  https://docs.google.com/document/preview?id=1B7nZSqMLwkwoVNEj_58tMPTk4bKWvoEMbokOAjqeC-k&hl=en&forcehl=1
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> kvothetech hope you're right :p
<Dr_willis> some tools may be designed to call sudo to gain rights. those could break
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> this is a concern ^
<th0r> Bulk_Vanderhuge, you should be aware however, you will incur the wrath of the high priests of the church of ubuntu
<kvothetech> Bulk_Vanderhuge: i don't have sudo installed at all...everything works fine nothing explicitly depends on it other than gksu and other modified versions of it maybe
<betrayd> and with pitchforks and torches they will hunt you down
<d10n> if you don't want sudo to work, just remove everyone from sudoers...
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> th0r my allegiance is to Inglip
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> kvothetech good to know
<rpickler> anyone have time to help with an install issue?
<toneato> hey guys, i need some help. I need to update bios on a machine without disc, cd or usb sticks. its an hp thin client 5000. its got win ce on it, but that bitch cant connect to google or something. when i want to connect to google there is just a message that i have chosen to download a file named google from google.com... anyone got a clue? oh its got ftp (WOW) but only without username and password.
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> no d10n I want to kill it with fire
<Dr_willis> 'you break it - you bought it' ;)
<kvothetech> Bulk_Vanderhuge: i'm also on gentoo not ubuntu though
<neekz0r> toneato: i was almost ready to reply to you :P
<kvothetech> rpickler: what's the issu
<elisa87> jalal@mona:/mnt/benchmarks$ cp ~/rodinia_2.3/openmp/backprop/backprop /mnt/benchmarks/backprop
<elisa87> cp: cannot create regular file `/mnt/benchmarks/backprop': Read-only file system
<elisa87> jalal@mona:/mnt/benchmarks$ sudo cp ~/rodinia_2.3/openmp/backprop/backprop /mnt/benchmarks/backprop
<elisa87> cp: cannot create regular file `/mnt/benchmarks/backprop': Read-only file system
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> 1. Single user box 2. Default configuration allows sudoers to become full root priv'd 3. Why configure sudo permissions when I am only user 4. therefore I rage inside everytime type sudo
<kvothetech> elisa87: mount -o remount rw /mnt/benchmarks or whatever you mounted
<rpickler> kvothetech: I have a asus zenbook prime, and I got ubuntu to install, but afterward, it only goes straight back to the bios.  I can't get it to recognize the install
<elisa87> kvothetech:  can you explain a little more?
<d10n> Bulk_Vanderhuge: I think Ubuntu is not the distro for you
<elisa87> rw? kvothetech
<neekz0r> i thought ubuntu was for everyone or something
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> d10n you think?
<Dr_willis> there are other users   such as lightdm, and other services also run as their own special users.
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> I remember my first thought
<Dr_willis> so even a single user system ,  can have more then 1 user.
<rpickler> I really have to give microsoft credit, all the new advances in windows 8 has made this the longest linux install since redhat 6.2
<MonkeyDust> Bulk_Vanderhuge  is there something you actually *like* about Ubuntu?
<kvothetech> elisa87: elisa87 you have a partition mounted in /mnt (mount alone will show you) mount -o remount /mnt wil remount it as rw so you can write to that partition
<elisa87> Dr_willis:  do you have any idea about this problem regarding not being able to cp to a mounted drive?
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> MonkeyDust gets offended easily
<kvothetech> elisa87: see above...
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  if the filesystem is found to be currupted. or the hd is failing. it can get remounted read only.
<OerHeks> elisa87, the error says " Read-only file system"
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  what filesystem is the drive?
<toneato> hey guys, i need some help. I need to update bios on a machine without disc, cd or usb sticks. its an hp thin client 5000. its got win ce on it, but that bitch cant connect to google or something. when i want to connect to google there is just a message that i have chosen to download a file named google from google.com... anyone got a clue? oh its got ftp (WOW) but only without username and password.
<elisa87> Dr_willis:  I am pretty sure the file system is not corrupted...any way what's the solution? How do you copy?
<Dr_willis> toneato,  you may want to be asking in #windows  - i havent seen a deivice running windowsce in ages..
<kvothetech> elisa87: mount it as rw...just told you how
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665950/
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  what FS is it? what does mount say about it
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> Dr_willis are you saying lightdm would no long function without sudo
<elisa87> kvothetech:  you mean instead of -o I should put -rw ?? I am such a beginner in mounting so I didn't get it
<kvothetech> Bulk_Vanderhuge: it would still work...
<Dr_willis> Bulk_Vanderhuge,  i said lightdm has its own lightdm user.
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> gotcha
<Dr_willis> a lot of the other gui admin tools may break however.
<Dr_willis> testing wild ideas in virtualbox... may be a good idea. ;)
<th0r> Dr_willis, I don't think they will break, they just won't run under a normal user account. But that is the way it has been since long before canonical
<kvothetech> elisa87: mount -o remount,rw basically remounts it as an read write
<Dr_willis> th0r,  thats sort of 'broken' in my definition. ;)
<elisa87> Can you give me a link which has details on it kvothetech
<kvothetech> elisa87: man mount
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> Dr_willis Please, don't hold back. You came in and demanded what my question was, but give the most vague answers possible. The original question was "what would break if I removed sudo, I am not concerned with your ideas about security" Well cough it up man, need I ask - WHICH "gui admin tools would break" ?
<Dr_willis> Bulk_Vanderhuge,  no idea. as i said.. try it in vbox and see.
<kvothetech> Bulk_Vanderhuge: NONE NOTHING DEPENDS ON IT...if you don't believe me...try it i can screenshot using admin tools without sudo if you want.
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> kvothetech it isn't that I don't trust your answer, just being thorough here.
<Dr_willis> you want specifcs for a 'very wild and obscure' case  which i doubt  anyone will know
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> and thank you for your replies on this btw
<neekz0r> hehe
<neekz0r> are you a sys admin, Bulk_Vanderhuge
<Dr_willis> bottom line.. try it and see.  and dont be suprised if things go badly.
<dupamaryna> sd
<vi956925> i dont really know or follow such tech n related news and a big newb to most security anyway myself so not sure..   anyone else know more mayb?-> think theres any good reasons to continue studying security online, besides minor acts for self-defence?  I mean for things like keeping anonymous online,  with all the rules,privacy stuff, regulations etc.. mayb theres no way around and may rather embrace and accept slavery and total control and eventually tota
<d10n> Bulk_Vanderhuge: archlinux.org. No sense ranting in here about something integral to Ubuntu.
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> Dr_willis your opinions regarding what is wild and obscure are just that, opinions. I dismiss you now, now that you concede to know nothing about a question which you originally could not wait to provide answers to.
<Dr_willis> Bulk_Vanderhuge,  again .. lose the attitude.. we are having a discussion and you aparently just want to argue and yell at people.
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> d10n thinks multiple user permission software is integral to a single user ubuntubox
<neekz0r> vi956925: i missed your question about security, what was it?
<d10n> it was "sudo sucks arrrrrg"
<kvothetech> neekz0r: lol so i'm not the only one :)
<n-iCe> guys I have a problem when I boot my system, says: “Waiting for network configuration” adding 3 to 5 minutes to boot time
<n-iCe> How do I stop that
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> d10n the original question was "what would break if i removed sudo, i am not concerned with opinions regarding security issues"
<kvothetech> n-iCe: set it to background start or don't start it so early
<kvothetech> n-iCe: or static config not dhcp
<n-iCe> kvothetech: set, what
<elisa87> How can I delete my previous mount and mount it again? Dr_willis kvothetech inux-latest.img is already mounted on /mnt/tmp as loop
<elisa87>  
<n-iCe> I did not do anything kvothetech
<vi956925> sry if too offtopc or something, or spammy.. just bn thinking of it.. an adversary, that is what is perceived just as "government" but is invidiuals in many situations, or anyone with strong analysis powers online, can easily use evn chatlogs like this,  but i mean stuff like facebook, or any other individuall crafted info you give out,  to see how you respond to diff situations and all, used for control/manipulation, preducting behaviour/thoughts etc
<kvothetech> n-iCe: whatever you're using as a network manager
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  you can unmount things, then remount them yes.
<kvothetech> elisa87: mount -o remount or umount /mnt/tmp
<neekz0r> errr... i think you may have the wrong channel, vi956925
<d10n> Bulk_Vanderhuge: certainly anything that depends on sudo to elevate privileges. Check out Arch Linux, really.
<n-iCe> kvothetech: I installed network-manager
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> wtf is vi956925 rambling about
<vi956925> ifso, accepting all these things and neglecting security,  should similarly accept the same IRL, and call for satellites watching our steps generally, and chip implanted in us too..
<kvothetech> n-iCe: so start network manager later on
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> d10n you haven't answered the question
<Dr_willis> vi956925,  you are being paranoid..
<n-iCe> kvothetech: how
<elisa87> Dr_willis:  kvothetech apparently it didn't work umount: it seems /mnt/tmp is mounted multiple times
<elisa87>  
<wallzero> The Ubuntu 13.04 live disk boots with secureboot but after install, I recieve "SecureBoot Failed: operating system invalid"
<vi956925> sry yeah guess kinda offtopic... just thougt of if i should botehr with much seucirtty n such besides the minor things in the long run  hmh
<kvothetech> elisa87: umount it then check for what's mounted with mount.
<elisa87> how should I check it? kvothetech
<Dr_willis> elisa87,   use umount on each mounpoint
<proby> wallzero looks serious
<Bulk_Vanderhuge> vi you are totally incoherent, shoot yourself in the head
<vi956925> im kinda mesd n bad state of mind atm,,mayb seed stupid/incopherent or such evn that i dont notice atm hmh:|
<neekz0r> vi956925: you should bother with as much security as you need, and not a drop more
<vi956925> o.. k.. hmh:\
<d10n> Bulk_Vanderhuge: rest assured that everything breaks
<kvothetech> vi956925: between selinux luks/truecrypt keepass tor and things like gpg all the security stuff you NEED are available...up to you to use them
<DemoOn> how do u make that when u press on app icon after maximizing it minimizes?
<elisa87> These were the only two I tried mounting! I don't know how to solve it :: jalal@mona:/research/jalal/gem5/gem5-stable/system/alpha/disks$ umount /mnt/ :: umount: it seems /mnt is mounted multiple times
<elisa87> jalal@mona:/research/jalal/gem5/gem5-stable/system/alpha/disks$ umount /mnt/tmp  :: umount: it seems /mnt/tmp is mounted multiple times
<vi956925> I just mean, there seems to be ways to keep "anonyous" online, thru use of encryption and many hoops.  but maybe a waste investing work in taking such paths and learning more if its unavoidable and
<zatan> hey can anyone help me with "grep" command to exclude directory ?
<kvothetech> elisa87: pastebin output of mount by itself
<kvothetech> zatan: ?
<elisa87> kvothetech: can you be a little more specific regarding the commandS? I am really a beginner!
<proby> grep -R
<kvothetech> elisa87: just type mount by itself hit enter and copy paste the output to a pastebin.
<proby> grep -R --exclude-dir= zatan
<neekz0r> vi956925: to remain anonymous online requires a lot of work; you are right in that they can analyze word patterns and selection to help identify individuals and fingerprinting hardware profiles as well, but most people don't have something that is that important to counter-act such things
<vi956925> like the TOR network, theres arms and drug-trafficing in large scale there.  seems perceived somewhat "safe" in many ways, and some similar things..   i know many of them use some boot-cd verions of linux and heavy security..   just afraid it cant last, and might aswell neglect security and follow the stream and hope for the best isntead
<zatan> kvothetech, proby look at this http://dpaste.com/1159599/ I do exlcude but it doesnt seem to work ?
<rantic> Is there really no easy way to have chromium + pepper flash aside from adding a ppa?
<elisa87> kvo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665986/
<elisa87> kvothetech:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665986/
<kvothetech> vi956925: tor is not just used by drug traffickers and etc...but it does have some stuff against figerprinting etc built in you could also use a vpn but no matter what someone somewhere wil have access to see it's you unless you run the vpn off of your own server somewhere and even then the datacenter can look if they want....
<vi956925> how the data we submit (even this text) can be used with good analysis, if acepted.. we shuld also accept x-ray sattelites IRL and chips in everyone to shape the communities according to govt's desires..  i dno,   atleast seems rules and resitrctions are being removed, streamlining one narrow way
<neekz0r> at least the chips will integrate with google glasses seemlessly...
<proby> zatan -R
<kvothetech> elisa87: umount /research/jalal/gem5/gem5-stable/system/x86/.nfs00000000000824b60000001c
<vi956925> yeah i know, id plan to use a chained secure vpn in addition, and something like a default connection to TOR system-wide as some of those guys does.   like how i see giving up some goods (games mostly..) in coming to linux, tho bad atm.. is the "good" step and supports freedom hoping itd last and eventualyl build it up to cover whats missing by just bearing with the initial lackings
<kvothetech> elisa87: or umount /research/jalal/gem5/gem5-stable/system/alpha/disks/linux-latest.img /mnt/tmp
<vi956925> i mean like TOR network, if it could prove resilent forever,  could be like an internal internet there that is beyond control of whoever controls networking..
<kvothetech> elisa87: you have more than one thing mounted in that dir that's why it didn't let you just provide the /mnt
<elisa87> kvothetech:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665996/
<vi956925> afraid things like TOR is just at the mercy of the same ones enforcing these new regulations and will be gone at any time as they please, and isnt anything to hope for,  and just assume and accept internet will never be free and at the mercy of whatever path is decided for us and set frames
<zatan> proby, -R didnt help have got any other idea ?
<vi956925> its kinda like sattelites watching us IRL all the time, and chips in our brains and all,  the value of all the indivual data plp give out (see public Facebook walls),  massive room for exploitation and abuse,  total control and manipulation eventually
<elisa87> kvothetech:  is that fixed now?
<proby> zatan , i have a hack
<zatan> proby, share it then :)))
<kvothetech> elisa87: umount -n /research/jalal/gem5/gem5-stable/system/alpha/disks/linux-latest.img /mnt/tmp
<proby> you should remove '' :D
<kvothetech> elisa87: that should tell it to skip the mtab
<vi956925> soo...  noone had much confidence in either resilience of such 'secure' networks nor know to trust network and computer security enough either
<elisa87> kvothetech:  I think now it works jalal@mona:/research/jalal/gem5/gem5-stable/system/alpha/disks$ sudo umount -n /research/jalal/gem5/gem5-stable/system/alpha/disks/linux-latest.img /mnt/tmp
<elisa87> umount: /research/jalal/gem5/gem5-stable/system/alpha/disks/linux-latest.img: not mounted
<elisa87> umount: /mnt/tmp: not mounted
<proby> zatan or chmod :p
<zatan> :))
<neekz0r> vi956925: i read all of what you said, and i'm still not sure what your question is... :P
<kvothetech> elisa87: so does mount list it as mounted yet?
<kvothetech> neekz0r: i don't think he has one other than just random comments on how someone somewhere can generally read what you're doing.
<elisa87> kvothetech:  I am not sure can you see this mount result and certify it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5666000/ thanks
<vi956925> sounds cool tho, and if lasts for many years with no big changes, mayb ill do like those folks have setup their linuxes and as a base tunell all my traffic thru that, and try eventually do all my stuff online within the 'secure' borders and encourage others.  mainly as I dont trust the govts aalways and forever making the best/honest/good choises, knowing all the idiot humans that aaftreall makes it
<vi956925> neekz0r: sorry lol uh, maybe just me being in bad state atm not talking well:|  i just hope to use TOR or similar as a base and "home"-nternet some day for most doings and be able to consider that really safe,  but i think not
<platzhirsch1> What's the difference between passphrase for disk encryption and password for login? Can't they be mapped?
<MonkeyDust> vi956925  please try to keep the channel clear for support questions
<kvothetech> elisa87: it's still mounted...try running umount as root
<vi956925> yeah sry lol i guess i talk too much n shud go back to games or something n change my focus hmh..  just was kinda related to something i thought of for my fuure use of this OS:P  but mayb im just stupid or somehting tho i dno...:d  l8rs tden!
<elisa87> kvothetech:  it worked ...I did chmod 777 disk.img before mounting and now I can write to it
<neekz0r> ... well, that was interesting
<kvothetech> neekz0r: ?
<kvothetech> elisa87: chmod 777 is rarely the right solution for anything
<elisa87> kvothetech:  I am happy it worked out here for me :P
<catholic7> how do i give access to a particular folder in vsftpd?
<c3f59> kvothetech: would you prefer 666?
<Ruint__> what size? does ubuntu touch use for it's wallpaper
<Ruint__> err
<Ruint__> wallpaper? ^
<kvothetech> catholic7: make sure it's in the documentroot and make sure the vsftpd process user has access to it (via acl or chmod)
<catholic7> kvothetech, i have no idean how to do that
<Ruint__> trying to get my friend to rotate her new fractal 180 degrees and format it as a phone wallpaper; i think it would work well with ubuntu-touch http://quie-scent.deviantart.com/art/Bipolar-Julianscope-Sinusoidal-371680347
<Ruint__> dunno if there's a need for wallpapers though
<kvothetech> catholic7: the directories vsftpd uses are in vsftpd.conf ..make sure it's in one of those directories somewhere and as for the acl/chmod/selinux permissions depends which of them orif all of theme needs to apply to at least acl/se ...what you'd do
<catholic7> kvothetech, i want to give access to a diffirent partition: /dev/sda5
<c3f59> hi all, seeking to chat with someone who is LPC-1. someone available?
<kvothetech> catholic7: so add it to the directories in vsftpd as a valid place then make sure that the uid/gid vsftpd is running as has access to it.
<kvothetech> c3f59: what's your question
<catholic7> kvothetech, sorry man, im looking at that config and i dont know where to put it
<c3f59> kvothetech: it's a job related question
<kvothetech> c3f59: ok you'll stll have better luck just answering it.
<kvothetech> er asking
<c3f59> i am thinking about gettint LPC-1 because a relative in IT told me to, and i wanted to know if it is worth the trouble and the money
<kvothetech> c3f59: i'm not lpc-1 but i'd assume like anything else it depends where you're applying etc.  I would rather get the rhcsa rhce and rhs355 but that's just me (and i don't even like red hat)
<c3f59> kvothetech: are you certified in some way?
<hylian> i want to install kde, but I want to install the least amount of stuff, how do i do that? (what package(s) do I install?)
<kvothetech> c3f59: I have a ccna and plan on taking the above tests when i can afford them.
<kvothetech> hylian: kdebase-meta
<hylian> thanks kvothetech!
<kvothetech> catholic7: give me a sec i'l go look
<c3f59> kvothetech: so you think distro-specific is better than general certs?
<Rallias> Is there any way I can modify mini.iso so it uses ubumirror.fortress instead of archive.ubuntu.com ?
<c3f59> i wonder about the differences about rhca and lpic
<rantic> I've installed ubuntu minimal with xorg and now fluxbox, I'm curious as I specified --without-recommends and yet startx launches fluxbox ... where that code is?
<crypto> .
<rantic> Where would the exec fluxbox code reside? I don't see the .xinit in my /home dir
<vi956925> Are there any generally reccomended tutorials/guides to learn most basics of linux/ubuntu,  or best picking a random or many different n keep googling around?  I mean such as any extnsive yet understandable well-known guides i can focus on to know will cover most,  or  does most ppl go actualy IRL classes to learn about it?  so many small things may take ages or never get into b4 i need it, thinking of pushing myself to just readin some guides or such and
<lazers> rantic: .xinitrc/.xsession? Make your own.
<kvothetech> c3f59: most of the stuff that applies to rh applies to all minus where exact configs are....and it's a personal preference..and i said the above and i really don't like rh
<lazers> rantic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<rantic> lazers: That's my point, there is no .xinitrc or .xsession
<Hx2> any gnome experte?
<kvothetech> vi956925: theres' a lot of good references etc...depends what area you want to go into or just general knowledge theres a lot of good books..
<kvothetech> vi956925: hell theres a ton of good general guides check tlpd.org
<kvothetech> Hx2: what's the question
<Hx2> do you know about the error failed to load session "gnome-classic" , this is with gnome 3.8
<betrayd> so it maybe in /etc/X11/xinit or there in Xsession
<Hx2> kvothetech.
<vi956925> just general info, system management all all the useful commands,settings n such taht so many seems to know of,wondering if i just missed the readme or someting..
<betrayd> rantic so it maybe in /etc/X11/xinit or there in Xsession
<kvothetech> Hx2: that you don't have gnome-classic installed or some bit's missing
<kvothetech> catholic7: local_root variable
<vi956925> besides the desktop and all, probably will encounted system errors,  diff config problems etc. eventually..  when that happens im pretty stuck and at the mercy of what google has of simple things to say :|
<kvothetech> vi956925: look at orielly tldp some of the sams books are ok but really simplified...t
<lazers> rantic: "man startx" -- Files are listed.
<Hx2> kvothetech: I installed the following: gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop and gnome-shell-extensions
<vi956925> i mean all the commands, tools etc... all these helpful things and ways to do things..  been troubling to tweak a game lately and while a bunch (imo complex stuff to figure without much reading, thx to some who already had same who compiled solutions tho),  s
<mdfe> How do i show hidden files in the new nautlius?
<Hx2> kvothetech: Am I missing something?
<kvothetech> Hx2: does that include gnome-classic-shell or whatever?
<kvothetech> vi956925: logs verbose mode and just plain reading the error is usually enough to solve most problems
<vi956925> kvothetech: oh yeah cool.. thanks.. was hoping there is some good books or vids i can get online,  just get one set and if readin and understanging all eventually, will be able to manage most on my own
<R3creat3d> join #linuxlite
<R3creat3d> join #linuxl ite
<R3creat3d> join #linux lite
<mdfe> ok it's ctrl+H
<vi956925>  so much basic things i miss tho, i may need places like this alot some times until i know much more:x
<Bodsda_> mdfe: it's always been ctrl+h
<kvothetech> vi956925: there's also a bunch of stuff there's a TON online that you can get...you can find pretty much anything in a tutorial somewhere
<vi956925> owell, the whole desktop things seems very failsafe and straightforward tho.  but i wanna know for later, like installing drivers, unusual configs,  system errors etc..  im sure will cause much worries at some point and if to stay i should also atleast know all the basic tools,syntax whre to find stuff etc..  mayb i just came a bit early, but nothing impotant to me tho i can 'rm -f' and main truoble being the re-installing now
<c3f59> kvothetech: Thanks for your opinion. I'll think about it. Since RHCL is the most likely flavour I am bound to meet at work, it would make sense.
<mdfe> Bodsda_, I failed - I had a script that creates hidden files. I broke the script and blamed Nautlius instead of checking the script had actually worked
<vi956925> hoping to just push myself to learn much eventually by troubling thru all the problems that probably is to come:d     seems so many kewl tools and things that many know of tho,  thinking i missd some main things..
<Bodsda_> mdfe: heh,  fair enough
<Hx2> kvothetech: it is supposed to.
<Hx2> at least the shell extensions
<vi956925> so uh, guess ill just google around for some torrents of such books of top popularity that seems good.  mayb push myself to read thru it all some time, and repeat that until i understand it eventually:d
<kvothetech> Hx2: then what's the error when it tries to load it in the log files
<lazers> !manual | vi956925
<ubottu> vi956925: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<vi956925> thats how ya'll go into it.. very gradually ye, or clases IRL or such mostly..?
<kvothetech> vi956925: bibliotik/bitme have a TON of linux stuff myanonamouse and rns have a bunch too.
<dr_willis> vi956925: start with the basics  like the Oreailly book 'using bash' then expand your knowledge from there.
<Hx2> kvothetech: exactly this: failed to load session "gnome-classic". THis was selected on GDM login screen.
<Hx2> kvothetech: which log file should contain the error?
<vi956925> yeah i know, and answer most of the time is jsut "man <command>" and its all there.. pff, so much things that are obscure/unusal and not needed and all, hoping to optimize my learning too and not spend too much reading stuff i wont use or such..
<kvothetech> Hx2: depends on your logging daemon but /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog and /var/log/X11 are pretty common
<vi956925> sooo much.. will be alot of problems and many years it seems, before it seems i can ever be as easy on throwing around solutions as some ppl in these chatrooms:d
<dr_willis> vi956925: you will be learning stuff you  MIGHT eventually use, or recall   that it exists and  may apply to whatever current problem you are faceing.
<betrayd> vi956925: also give yourself some tasks that'd need scripting in between the reading
<vi956925> i havent even read the intro of it,  the main official Ubuntu Manual,  will it help much and provide lotta basics stil and somethig I really should read ?
<dr_willis> vi956925:  theres always a dozen ways to do a given task it seems
<kvothetech> vi956925: a lot of the problems in here are just repeats of day after day...also check out linuxquestions.org and etc.
<lazers> vi956925: You need to start somewhere.
<dr_willis> the ubuntu manual should get you going with using the basics of the desktop.. theres more specifnc books out for other specific 'tools'
<dr_willis> theres like 3 complete books on just 'samba' in the repos.. ;)
<Bodsda_> dr_willis: theres books in the repos?
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.9-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5615 kB, installed size 13734 kB
<kvothetech> dr_willis: i never did get that...sambas fairly self explanatory..and it generally is really only useful if you want to network with windows
<vi956925> yeah.. hopefully can get less dependant of help in many potential situations and get more out of it than truobling my way thru errors over time before learning it,  will try find some nice compiled source of knowledge i focus on and play around some and expect some system failures the first time i gues:s
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  i read up to chapter 3... then that was all i needed to know.. ;)
<Bodsda_> dr_willis: cheers
<lazers> vi956925: There are no perfect way to learn everything. Just start reading. Play with it. Poke around. Stuck? Come to #ubuntu. :)
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  im still not sure why  its not covered in more details that   a user can also have a seperate samba password.. ;)
<kvothetech> dr_willis: it's obvious that's why :)
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  its a top 10 faq  in here on samba every week,.
<kvothetech> dr_willis: it's an implied of course you can set seperate pw's ...that'd be like saying 'you can have a seperate pw on a private key from the user'
<vi956925> just a command like, uh, i dont remember it now,  it was like  "list| some other command",  it was a command that I got from some guy near here (irc) that removed duplicates from a textlists. small and rarely used thing,  but really cool knowiing lil about these basic tools for data/system/network managemenet etc. too,   things i otherwise woud search around for an own application to do, seems alot is already here just hidden to me thru this syntax i for 
<dr_willis> they really should make some sort of samba-helper wizard  for these people with mixed lans.
<dr_willis> vi956925:    you mean 'uniq' ?
<Bodsda_> vi956925: check out sed and awk
<kvothetech> wickedpuppy: diff mixed with a bit of sed or cat and grep should do it.
<benzrf> help! my laptop's trackpad/mouse works perfectly except that neither button clicks! Tapping works, though. I've tried restarting; didn't help. How can I find out whether this is a hardware or software issue?
<kvothetech> er vi956925 sorry that was to you not wickedpupp
<vi956925> yeah! uniq was a part of it atleast ye.. maybe that was all.  i remembered that command for year(s) after  as I later fuond it useful many other times:P
<vi956925> lot sof these coding/programmer codes from console I wish I knew that seems to bring lots of power and something i wanna/should know eventually assuming Ill stick to nix for good then:d
<K1lleD> hey guys, i have with my laptop this: http://images01.olx.in/ui/20/44/40/1333794153_347104440_1-HP-Mobile-Remote-Control-For-Pavilion-dv4dv5dv7-Series-PC-463979-001-FOR-SALE-Adugodi.jpg
<dr_willis> vi956925:    find the book 'using bash' by oreially  (i think) and it will give you a solid bash foundation of knowledge
<K1lleD> how i can make that work in my ubuntu 12.04
<Nothing_Much> it's an hp thing
<kvothetech> vi956925: pick a shell (personaly i prefer zsh) and do everything you can to learn about it...then add on top of that knowledge stuff about the core utils then go to other stuff
<Nothing_Much> what's the model of your laptop k1lled?
<Nothing_Much> K1lleD, what's the model number of your laptop?
<vi956925> atleast to avoid sneaky jerks who use such codes to say its a helpful tjhing and answer my questing,  while actually being a complicated way and same as doing 'rm -rf',  understanding to avoid and know what im doing too before i can feel safe of the reliablity and security of the whole system:s
<K1lleD> Nothing_Much: hp  pavilion dv6 2010qe
<Seven_Six_Two> another vote here for zsh
<dr_willis> K1lleD:  your laptop has a little remote? i had one of those - ages ago.. never did get the remote to work in linux.. it barely worked in windows. ;)  if you are lucky  the remote tools in the repos might have a definition for it.
<dr_willis> what was the name of the remote control tools package.. not used it in years.
<Bodsda_> vi956925: just don't copy code from an untrusted source - this channel is fairly safe because if anyone recommends something malicious chances are we will spot it before you run it
<alvarezp> Hi guys! I just installed Raring on a computer that had 11.10 before. I'm experimenting a weird crash which I'm trying to isolate. The only clue I have so far is that when I exit pinpoint I go back to the login screen.
<falcon_> hey guys, quick question about rsyslog for those that might be able toIs there a way to filter log data that gets sent over rsyslog based on regex or some form of string matching? answer.
<vi956925> "pick a shell", the profile/basics (colors and minor settings in the command prompt u mean?),   wont the default in my current system's shell be fine (that i reach with  ctrl+alt+t -- console)
<benzrf> vi956925: that's your terminal
<kvothetech> vi956925: there's multiple ways of doing most things in linux...
<vi956925>  o..
<benzrf> bash is usually the default shell, though
<K1lleD> dr_willis:  in windows this work without driver, but bad. with driver work good
<benzrf> a terminal [emulator] is the program that displays the text and sends your keystrokes
<alvarezp> /var/log/Xorg.N.log doesn't show any crashes, so it may be GNOME... but I tried Unity and it crashes too.
<K1lleD> but i stop use windows, and now i want to use this on linux
<dr_willis> K1lleD:  i imagine it has a driver in windows....  it was just installed by default.
<benzrf> the shell is a program that can connect to a terminal and give you a prompt
<kvothetech> vi956925: that's a terminal the terminal still has a default shell set in /etc/passwd...default is usually sh or bash depends on the distro but you can use whatever
<Seven_Six_Two> alvarezp, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dr_willis> K1lleD:  theres a general remote controll 'service' in linux. but i cant recall its name.. check the repos  for 'remote' theres definition files for each kind of remote that it can handle
<K1lleD> and .. have a chance to work in my ubuntu this?
<K1lleD> i find a one program remote control
<K1lleD> but..... dont work normally
<vi956925> hmh.. is that a good place to start learning then and somethign I'll benefit from and not just colors/useless thing.. "picking a shell" (?)
<K1lleD> crash
<Hx2> gnome channel is very dead.
<dr_willis> the remote i have not works as a keyboard ;)  so i havent had to mess with other remotes in ages
<Seven_Six_Two> alvarezp, what's the last thing in xorg log before crash? Keep in mind that log will rotate every time you restart xorg, so check the previous log after you login, or tty and check current log.
<dr_willis> vi956925:    find the book 'using bash' by oreially  (i think) and it will give you a solid bash foundation of knowledge........
<benzrf> vi956925: bash is fine, you won't lose anything by learning it. I haven't used zsh myself, but I can attest that many people love it and that it has piles and piles of neat features.
<kvothetech> vi956925: yes pick a shell and get familiar with it i like zsh because it to me automates some stuff bash doesn't and is more configurable but there's also dash,sh,tcsh,ksh, and others the onl one more or less GARANTUEED to be on any system is sh though.
<benzrf> then again, you might just end up wasting time configuring it
<benzrf> ;p
<Seven_Six_Two> alvarezp, scratch that. if you're after the crash, x has already restarted, so don't check xorg.0.log, check the archived one.
<alvarezp> Seven_Six_Two, no info on Xorg.0.log. No EE lines, no crash info, nothing.
<benzrf> kvothetech: or is it??? ubuntu doesn't have sh by default! only dash
<vi956925> remember from long time ago, diff exploits in nix and ways to gain entry, hiding bad processes and methods of startup and actions etc..  some things I wanna know of soon to feel safer too, as seemd easy to do (i dno if really is tho, or remote access into my mostly default setup is likely..)  ,
<alvarezp> Seven_Six_Two, yeah, I checked Xorg.1.log
<alvarezp> Seven_Six_Two, nothing either.
<Seven_Six_Two> what's the last thing in that log?
<dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RemoteControls         LIRC is the remote control package
<MalcolmYoung> excuse me guys, how can I take a screenshot of my login screen? I have xubuntu 12.10
<alvarezp> Seven_Six_Two,  [ 81126.432] reporting 8 12 17 133
<vi956925> also instaling stuff thru apt-get, (like apache2/php), seems its placed itself as a service or somethign and start by itself!  ill soon clog all my resources without knowing those things if i install mor:s
<kvothetech> benzrf: really, then that's more or less a first...is it at least a sym link?
<benzrf> yes kvothetech
<alvarezp> Seven_Six_Two, and before that, [ 81126.219] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e), which seems pretty normal to me.
<catholic7> kvothetech, local_root=/dev/sda5
<benzrf> MalcolmYoung: you could try ctrl-alt-f1, then use xwd or something
<dr_willis> vi956925:  dont install services you dont need..  and  i would start with learning bash basics...
<catholic7> kvothetech, just add that anywhere?
<dr_willis> bbl
<kvothetech> catholic7: mount it somewhere you can't just point to the device file...
<catholic7> ahhh
<kvothetech> i mean you can but it won't do what you likely want
<Seven_Six_Two> alvarezp, ok, do alt+ctrl+F1 and login
<vi956925> yeah i hope to be able to manage that well, and feel safer with it.  and thanks, will try target this bash thing as a start then!
<benzrf> MalcolmYoung: ok: switch to ctrl-alt-f1, then use 'xwd -root | convert - foo.png', then alt-f7
<trocko> alvarezp, what about .xsession.errors
<benzrf> then look for foo.png in your home dir
<vi956925> seems few security features, like iptables being empty (on other boxes i put in apf firewall (or somehting like that) with some easy (apparently) config methods and useful things,  and was thinking i need a way to verify file integrity and all of system or some kind of anti-virus at some point!   not sure if really needed,but, hmmm, ?
<catholic7> kvothetech, local_root=/media/Documents
<catholic7> kvothetech, so i did that, then i connect anonymous and still dont see it :(
<kvothetech> vi956925: you don't really need antivirus on linux unless you are a complete idiot...verification md5/gpg keys are usually used...
<benzrf> help! my laptop's trackpad/mouse works perfectly except that neither button clicks! Tapping works, though. I've tried restarting; didn't help. How can I find out whether this is a hardware or software issue?
<benzrf> [repost]
<vi956925> to open ports what then,  not iptable rules its auto-open when a proc try bind to it with the user?   kinda bad unless u keep check of netstat or such incase of an attack some time?
<kvothetech> vi956925: iptables is VERY powerful.....what're you trying to do with it
<vi956925> hmh.. oh nothing really atm,  just thought that firewall seemd useful and possibly adding security
<kvothetech> vi956925: iptables -A --dport "port to open" -j ACCEPT
<alvarezp> trocko, where can you find that? .xsession.errors?
<trocko> ~
<vi956925> was pretty simply setup and management with a simple setup file for it.   heard some reason i can remember why apf wasnt neeed or compatible wit ubuntu tho.something like that..
<kvothetech> vi956925: you probably also want a iptables -A -m --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT as well
<vi956925> yeah^ i even have lots of those iptables commands for diff things, (forwarding for vpn server/client setup,  game/web/etc server etc) i truobled alot with before
<vi956925> hidden in some deep .txt files somwhere .
<vi956925> but for security too, better to still have the requirement of specifically allowing such ?
<kvothetech> yes it's better to allow specifics than everything
<vi956925> i mean, maybe this ubuntu desktop doesnt have that for user friendyness and mostly not needed, tho something i still should and may wanna do (if nothign else just for playhinig around) ?
<Seven_Six_Two> alvarezp, once you're at tty terminal, type    watch "dmesg | tail -20"               with the quotes. Then do alt+ctrl+F7 and login and cause crash. switch back to alt+ctrl+F1 and look at output.
<kvothetech> vi956925: i'd make a vm to play around with if you can...but there's gui tools for iptables....i just don't use them so no idea what they're called
<vi956925> guess unlikely id get some random exploit or something where id need it but.   besides as a home comp its nice to know for general server management/security, if theres something in it
<vi956925> k...   uh,  u mean like a vm of another identiical ubuntu on this ubuntu system?
<mdfe> vi956925, i missed the question, but why do you think iptables will stop you getting malware?
<vi956925> i mean stuff like apf (a firewall) wondering if its any point to it,  altho maybe mostly not ever, may be some additional security if I get it anyway?
<vi956925> stuff like hidden bindshell/exploits/rootkits etc seem risky, prolly shouldnt be worried but.. would feel safer with some antivirus or something:p
<kvothetech> there's  a rot of point to having a firewall...personaly i'd rather have an asa and iptables so most of it doesn't get to the system but ...iptables is very useful...
<mdfe> vi956925, if you visit a site with your browser, you requested to go there, and the firewall will pass all their http traffic  - it wont stop a browser exploit
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, you don't have a router?
<vi956925> hoping to be able to follow and reckognize netstat/top or such data and notice if any differences to anything on the system at some point, if thats possible..  and possible to consider reliable (stats safe from tampering)
<kvothetech> vi956925: i meant make like a kvm which lets you install whatever os you want insid your current one and you can reimage it whenever...
<vi956925> yes have a router, however have others in the network i shouldnt trust and also use this system for random stuff online.  ive gotten viriis before thru browser exploits.  who knows what the future brings:S
<kvothetech> vi956925: tcpdump netstat top vmstat and etc are all great tools to find what's going on..
<kvothetech> vi956925: rkhunter etc can be useful if you suspect you have a rootkit.
<vi956925> also, even if just a tiny use and something i see good, could provide motivation to possibly mess around withs oemthing like that which i may learn something frmo too:p   wont bother if worthless/bad or too much waste of resources tho..
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, you got a virus in Ubuntu? Impressive. If you're worried about others on your lan, perhaps a vlan would be useful to you.
<vi956925> just afraid its like windows and much is made mainly to be user-friendly that may benefit frmo changes, altho mostly or not needed for standard stuff..
<kvothetech> Seven_Six_Two: even if he got a virus assuming BASIC security it can't do anything stuck as his user other than mess up his user account
<vi956925> not virus but,  if someone for example sent me some linux package with whatever for whatever reason, wouldnt know if it had some hidden function to copy itself somewhere hidden end enable its startup thru altering some obscure startup scripts or something.. i dno how it works, or if much to fear at all or how common such things are:s
<mdfe> vi956925, once you allow that to run with sudo, it has root, a firewall can't stop that either
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, don't install random packages. That solves your problem.
<Soldats> lol
<kvothetech> vi956925: check md5 sums/gpg keys of devs or if you're that worried look at the source yeurself
<vi956925> i remember some lil ddos bot in nix i played with in the past,  put it in diff places in /etc/rc.local or smoewhere like that, and /etc/init.d some files there, wile it also hid as 'bash' and did some sneaky things. thats some simple and now old thing, probably much better and still kinda common things out there
<vi956925> (irc-bot)
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, you can't install system wide without admin rights, so only the user account is at risk of getting what, a small % of the ~50 viruses for linux?
<vi956925> basically gave ya axx to root and gave u a lil backdoor thru its irc connection.    easy to prevent with some basic things if being active
<mdfe> Seven_Six_Two, well, in a desktop distro i will bet there are a lot of privildge escalation exploits
<kvothetech> vi956925: ultimately reading the source code is the only SURE way to know...but generall enough people look and most dev's arent stupidenough to think nobody will ever notice..and when someone does...well down the hole they go
<vi956925> yeah.. hopefully ill know to use security well so that wnot be a problem, besides privilege escalation exploits and such atleast?
<Seven_Six_Two> mdfe, sure, but most aren't from web drive-by
<Hx2> kvothetech: gkr-pam: unlocked login keyring    . Means successfull login with gdm, right?
<FroMaster> Anyone have an example of a bash script that edits (patches?) config files? I'm trying to build a post-install script to automate my virtual lab
<Seven_Six_Two> mdfe, it was proofed at I think defcon
<vi956925> about that.. how important is it to security to update often?  does it do the apt-get update all by itsel for security updates  and i dont have to think of it with UBuntu desktop?
<mdfe> vi956925, you can set it to atuomatically apply security updates, from the software updater
<vi956925> kvothetech: yeah.. i gues si need to find a way to be in full control of and actively monitor files and networking and get a regular idea of what to expect etc., if thats possible..
<vi956925> what about even such monitor tools, guess somehow the feedback can be forged by malware too?  duno but
<kvothetech> vi956925: you can make it so it does but that's not always a good thing if you're that worried...you should really look at selinux, acl's, iptables, gpg, PAM, and things like rbash if you're worried aboutit
<mdfe> apparmor on ubuntu i think not selinux
<blenderman> I want to have one folder on a server that I can share, am I better using samba or openssh?
<vi956925> like ps/top and these system files,  are they changable somehow or always correct no matter what..
<blenderman> which is more secure?
<madfilipe1> hi
<dr_willis> vi956925:  this is going to be a single user home users system? or you actially running a server exposed to the internet?
<kvothetech> vi956925: though getting out of rbash is easy...and ps/top can be modified if someone has root....
<dr_willis> blenderman:  you dont share samba over the internet.. you can use ssh to access files over the internet
<madfilipe1> hi
<vi956925> hm yeah maybe thats the big diff that keeps me safe,  maybe just those servers being much more vuln...
<Seven_Six_Two> dr_willis, I believe he said it's on a lan
<vi956925> but still, i dont trust the network here or even my isp or others inbetween, if any risc and just take lil time i could waste some time on that, just to learn if nothing else :p
<kvothetech> dr_willis: i'd do it in a vpn if i had to do it remotely but that's just me.
<dr_willis> blenderman:   what clients you are going to be needing to share the files to will also be imporntant. ssh and sshfs make   it  nice and simple. samba can be a bit more complex to get going
<blenderman> i want to do work on my server with vpn
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, if you're paranoid, rent a vpn in another country
<blenderman> but then i need a way to get the files that i save
<madfilipe1> oh
<blenderman> to my laptop
<mdfe> blenderman, there are a lot of home-cloud type things too now, that work like a private dropbox: i cant remember names
<vi956925> ill probably try eventually, altho i prolly wont ever need or have reason to fear.   probably good to learn anyway,  atleast assuming itll stay around and probably be more relevant as more ppl start using it.. i dno if likely to change or anything but
<dr_willis> ssh and scp and sshfs are worth learning..  they are just sooo handy.
<blenderman> can i openssh
<blenderman> just one folder?
<blenderman> without making everything available online
<dr_willis> blenderman:  sshfs lets you mount a remote server to a local directory
<alvarezp> Seven_Six_Two, will crash now. I'm just checking the last dmesg messages.
<roasted> Question - What is the difference between the function brightness keys versus the brightness slider found in system settings? Reason I ask is my function keys act strange (it'll dim in 1 press to 1% battery, but won't increase at all) however if I adjust the slider in system settings it works fine.
<Seven_Six_Two> blenderman, when you use a vpn, you're normally assigned an ip on your home network (or connected subnet) and you can then ssh to your machine as if you were there.
<dr_willis> nothing is going to be 'online'   just accessable to the user doing the sshing.
<kvothetech> vi956925: also if it's a server separate your services in vm's and etc
<alvarezp> Seven_Six_Two, THE F*CK! It didn't crash!
<kvothetech> mdfe: owncloud is a private dropbox
<vi956925> i do have chained encryped vpns in other's names that supposedly dont store logs, even considered another web proxy between as it seems openvpn easily allowed that,  and only ever sending any data even over that over thru TOR,
<Seven_Six_Two> I've used owncloud. it's not too bad.
<dr_willis> vi956925:  i think you are in the tin-foil hat paranoia area now....
<Seven_Six_Two> owncloud has iphone and android apps too
<blenderman> ok so i'm using vpn and doing some work. i save the file
<vi956925> hoping some day I can setup my nix and router to by defauly funnel all traffic over those steps, and force use of TOR and such.. duno if possible or reasonable to assume will last forever, I dont thik so
<blenderman> how do i get that file onto my laptop
<blenderman> ?
<Seven_Six_Two> blenderman, you should rent a bit of amazon S3
<kvothetech> vi956925: uhm vpn plus tor does'nt really provide much..you're actually making tor useless or damn near by doing that...
<kvothetech> vi956925: you can already do that...look at ddwrt
<kvothetech> vi956925: or you can use a full comp as a router if you want
<dr_willis> blenderman:  you can use scp, or sshfs to access the remote ssh server and move files to the other pc..
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, ok, who exactly is it that you are afraid of? everyone? your government?
<kvothetech> blenderman: scp or whatever way you want
<blenderman> is vnp better than rdp?
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, if you're looking to search for illegal porn or plans for explosives, nothing will protect you.
<vi956925> nah,  I think theres good reason to stay safe.  govt dont alawys do and shoud be expected to be reliable and well-meaning and truthful, far frmo imo!    altho im no terrorist or such or really need it.. hoping to once make my permanent residence only within such encrypted closed networks like TOR, and as popularity increases other services, games/entertainment is made possible there, new protocols etc
<kvothetech> blenderman: OH GOD rdp is so fucking unsecure..vpn isn't  an rdp type thing though that's a vnc...
<blenderman> ok vnc
<blenderman> what's the most secure way to transfer my files?
<blenderman> openssh?
<dr_willis> blenderman:  scp
<kvothetech> blenderman: vnc is secure ocmpaced to rdp yes...though still not very secure...uhm i'd say vpn and scp...but that's just me...
<dr_willis> blenderman:  yes.. ssh + scp
<vi956925> nah im into neither,  but as its going now and if to accept what is basically chains and slavery/total control,  should also accept the same IRL (sattelites watching every step, and chips in us all )
<Seven_Six_Two> a vpn in an ssh tunnel over telnet.
<mdfe> kvothetech, why you do say tor+vpn is a bad idea? Assuming the VPN provider doesn't give out information?
<blenderman> you see i want to do work with blender 3d on a server because it has more power. So the safest way to do it remotely is vnc?
<IdleOne> !language | kvothetech
<ubottu> kvothetech: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dr_willis> blenderman:  ssh lets you do X forwarding, you can forward just the single app. not the whole desktop
#ubuntu 2013-05-15
<Seven_Six_Two> mdfe, it's a tunnel in a tunnel. like double compressing.
<vi956925> watch googles privacy guidless they changed last year, now they connect ur accs to all u have thru all their means (ip, email, cookies etc). so even with lots of safeguards and different ids theyre taking more and more control
<Ben64> blenderman: vnc over ssh tunnel, but it'll be slow
<kvothetech> mdfe: because the entire point of tor is to be anonymous...obviously if you tor to the vpn your vpn provider still knows it's you so it's pointless...you're taking tors usefulness out
<kvothetech> vi956925: duckduckgo
<mdfe> kvothetech, Seven_Six_Two but *others* dont; know you're using TOR then
<blenderman> ok, does anyone have a straighforward tutorial that will illustrate exactly what i'm looking for?
<kvothetech> mdfe: which makes tor..useless...
<kvothetech> because they'll still see your vpn's ip ....and your vpn provider already knows who you are...so again...useless and waste of network resources
<vi956925> all these things, regulations laws etc. all the time.. either get somewhere "safe" from such control, or be honest about it and embrace,acknowledge and accept the slavery from the control in shaping our opinions with it
<mdfe> kvothetech, what? so let's say TOR is illegal in your country, so you use a pay-VPN to bypass that. So now the local police can see you are using a pay vpn but not what you're sending
<dr_willis> blenderman:  in the simplest case you would  'ssh to  the remote machine  with x forwarding enabled'    then run the gui app.. it would appear on the local desktop when you run it
<Ben64> mdfe: tor is illegal in the uk?
<Seven_Six_Two> mdfe, but they can see where it's going, by ip
<mdfe> kvothetech, and when you come out of the vpn, it's TOR'ed ... so only your VPN provider can know
<Seven_Six_Two> oh yeah
<mdfe> or is it not?
<kvothetech> mdfe: maybe you should look up what tor is and what a vpn is they're two seperate things..and you make tor useless by vpning through it.
<mdfe> still havent explained why
<vi956925> just see facebook walls.. just reading data frmo someones profile can easily use this in conflicts, seeing how they respond to situations and such, and use to control/manipulate, predict behavior/thougts etc..  thats just what is given out knowingly, and analyzed in tinies lvl by individuals.  imagine all data we over the network analyzed by super-computers
<Seven_Six_Two> mdfe, if you vpn through tor, the last node will always be the vpn provider
<roasted> Question - What is the difference between the function brightness keys versus the brightness slider found in system settings? Reason I ask is my function keys act strange (it'll dim in 1 press to 1% battery, but won't increase at all) however if I adjust the slider in system settings it works fine.
<Ben64> tor is slow, vpn is slow, its all slow, why would you want to do it
<kvothetech> mdfe: because tor all it does is make you anonymous...the vpn removes that anonymity....so you're not anonymous. thus useless
<Seven_Six_Two> I vpn to work on my server when I'm away from home.
<dr_willis> vi956925:  you are sort of  rambling......
<kvothetech> Ben64: vpn isn't always slow...
<vi956925> eventually even tho we dnot know, are shaped into different pathes of development and what may not be good for diff reasons thru such means
<kvothetech> Ben64: neither is tor depending how many nodes you go through where they are etc...
<Ben64> i tried it once, got 56k speeds
<mdfe> kvothetech, what if you use a VPN provider that provides anonymity e.g. by not disclosing their cusromer records
<kvothetech> mdfe: then why the $%^$%^ are you using tor with it that makes it triple redundant....
<blenderman> ok so if i were going to use blender remotely on my server, would i be better installing ubuntu server edition or just installing the ubuntu desktop and use vnc?
<vi956925> dr_willis ya may b.. im kinda wasted (drugs) and bn up ages, bad sate.. prolly some i dont notice too.  prolly talk too much:d  mayb ill try change fcus n do something else,  just rambling random thoughts ye must wrong/stupid too hmh.d
<mdfe> kvothetech, so that people don'tknow you're using TOR
<dr_willis> blenderman:  install locally you mean? or on the vpn?
<mdfe> kvothetech, or becuase maybe your ISP blocks TOR
<vi956925> just.. seems somewhat likely and not all taht crazy stil I think..!
<johnjohn101> i asked this question yesterday but did not have time to follow up.  it seems that my wifi is slow if i connect via network manager and if i connect via wicd it is noticeably faster.  what do i need to check?  i am on ubuntu 12.04.  it was fast for a week or two after my new adapter now slow using network manager.
<Seven_Six_Two> blenderman, is the server on your lan?
<SIFTU> blenderman: vnc would suck controlling blender
<Ben64> blenderman: i don't think you'll like blender over vnc
<dr_willis> blenderman:  simplist case. you have ubuntu desktop locally. you ssh to the more powerfull  server. and run the app.. it appears on the local desktop
<kvothetech> mdfe: you're still not saying why you'd want tor and a vpn...if you have a vpn tor is useless...you'd have to stop the vpn to use it and gain anything.
<SIFTU> blenderman: nomachine would be better
<dr_willis> ssh+x forwarding i would hope would be  faster then  vncing the whole desktop
<mdfe> kvothetech, how would you use TOR is your ISP blocked it?
<Ben64> dr_willis: nope, even slower
<Seven_Six_Two> blenderman, if you're on a gigabit connection between server and desktop, connect to server with xdmcp and run blender that way.
<mdfe> s/is/if
<dr_willis> Ben64:  single app vs the WHOLE desktop however..
<Ben64> dr_willis: yeah, still way slower
<vi956925> exit
<kvothetech> mdfe: i wouldn't use tor and a vpn ...that's my point...you could use tor...or a vpn ...using both is stupid...and read the tor mailing lists or just plain google it if you don't get why.
<Seven_Six_Two> dr_willis, xdmcp I think would be faster because of no encryption
<dr_willis> actually blender may have some server feature to do the work on a server.. and still run locally.. but i dont  use blender in years
<blenderman> ok can someone tell me how to x forward so i get just blender instead of the whole desktop?
<Seven_Six_Two> ssh -X username@server-ip
<kvothetech> blenderman: ssh -X
<Ben64> unless you have 100mbit to the server, it'll be mind blowingly slow
<dr_willis> Seven_Six_Two:  im not even sure if lightdm has xdmcp enabled any more...
<Seven_Six_Two> dr_willis, it's not enabled by default, but can be with one addition to the config file.
<dr_willis> guess the best would be to  run blender locally  and somehow offload the main rendering to the server.
<dr_willis> Seven_Six_Two:  i recall a year or so ago.. it dident have the feature compiled in.. but that was some time ago.
<Ben64> took about 30 seconds for me to open "xterm" from my server over x forwarding
<Ben64> server is 100mbit, and i have 30mbit here
<Seven_Six_Two> Ben64, 10mbit lan?
<Ben64> over the internets
<blenderman> if i install ubuntu server on my server will it be that much faster than if i just install the desktop edition and open it up with ssh?
<Ben64> blenderman: where is the server
<mdfe> kvothetech, i am happy that i understand the issue; maybe you can find me some links
<Seven_Six_Two> server has 100mbit upload?
<Ben64> Seven_Six_Two: yep
<Seven_Six_Two> Ben64, is that for home service?
<Ben64> Seven_Six_Two: what? its a server
<kvothetech> mdfe: there was a discussion in the mailing lists a few days ago for tor about it. i'll find them in a bit.
<blenderman> yeah its for my home
<blenderman> i'd really appreciate it if someone gave me a tutorial about setting up a secure home server
<Seven_Six_Two> Ben64, yeah. The upload speed isn't involved in defining a server. I have a server in the next room, and I can only upload at 70KB/s
<kvothetech> blenderman: server will be faster without x running as long as youaren't using that processing power for anything else otherwise it wont be noticable hough imho it's not a server if it has a gui on it.
<Ben64> blenderman: if the server is in your house then just install desktop version and use blender there
<Seven_Six_Two> Ben64, real server machine, real website.
<Ben64> Seven_Six_Two: nah, real servers are in a datacenter
<mdfe> kvothetech, TOR docs on VPN with TOR: https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TorPlusVPN
<InFlames> i moved my ubuntu hd from my pc to my mac, and now grub doesn't recognize it, anyone know where i can read up on this?
<kvothetech> InFlames: probably a different dev device/hd order
<InFlames> so edit grub?
<lousygarua> I'm helping someone with a really old laptop with an Intel graphics card and Lubuntu. He installed the system and after the first reboot the graphics on the login screen are all torn apart. Didn't find any specific hardware help in Google so I ask how to debug this issue?
<kvothetech> lousygarua: is it using vesa?
<Seven_Six_Two> Ben64, I just tried opening xterm over ssh and it took less than a second. With your speeds, it shouldn't take that long unless there's congestion somewhere.
<Ben64> !nomodeset | lousygarua
<ubottu> lousygarua: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ben64> Seven_Six_Two: but its in your house
<lousygarua> Ben64, the installer ran fine so i'm not sure if it's nomodeset
<lousygarua> kvothetech, I don'
<Ben64> its almost always nomodeset
<lousygarua> kvothetech, I don't know. It's the default installation and the first run of Lubuntu
<mdfe> lag on remote  terminal is funny, it reminds me of the old dialup days at 1200/75 or 300 baud
<Seven_Six_Two> running xterm over ssh tunnel is funny.
<lousygarua> Ben64, OK, I'll tell him to try. But if it was the issue wouldn't he need to use nomodeset on the installer too? Or the live USB runs with a different set of drivers?
<kvothetech> Seven_Six_Two: and a bit pointless since xterm doesnt' give you anything a normal terminal doesnt
<kvothetech> lousygarua: livecd's run with pretty much any driver under the sun installed as a default then when you install it picks what you need...building a kernel with everyhing in it you don't need is a bit useless afterall obviously sometimes it gets it wrong and nomodeset is pretty common for the older intel gpus
<mdfe> the sacrifices we make for a second of boot time and an inconsequenial amount of memory
<CajunLanMan> Does anyone have any quick recommendations on good places to start for learning commandline? For some reason I'm struggling to find a good starting point.
<Ben64> !manual | CajunLanMan
<lousygarua> kvothetech, but if the kernel on the livecd ran fine without 'nomodeset' then the regular installed kernel should run fine without it as well, no? I'm just being curious. My friend is not available to check this at the moment
<ubottu> CajunLanMan: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Jeruvy> CajunLanMan you could try the bash manual also.
<platzhirsch> What is /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ? weird name
<mdfe> lousygarua, liveCD has a different set of kernel module and options - they are setup for compatibility not performance
<CajunLanMan> Ben64, Thanks!
<kvothetech> CajunLanMan: depends on your shell and what you plan on doing with it ...man pages info pages as well as tldp and orielly are pretty good resiources
<CajunLanMan> Jeruvy, would most of that apply to Ubuntu?
<mdfe> CajunLanMan, yes bash is the default terminal
<Seven_Six_Two> CajunLanMan, Linux Administration Handbook, and Linux in a Nutshell.
<kvothetech> platzhirsch: an lvm partition looks like your / partition from the name of it
<mdfe> and learn vin
<mdfe> vim*
<vi956925> sorry for all my spammy nonsense if just stupid,i left but just rememberd i didnt solve what i first came for (lol:S), and tried on my own solving what bothered me being opening any folder it didnt list content but just seemed to load forever.  I checked 'top' saw compiz took 14% cpu while i was idle so tried 'killall compiz'.. ya stupid, was locked out n had to reset/poweroff..  as I failed to see other ways to locate the bad process (if i
<zphinx> Hello people, im currently sitting in the middle of a 13.10 amd64 install.. and for some reason the ubuntu partitioning program isnt seeing my windows partition on sda at all, its listed as partitionless and with 1tb of free space.. anyone know why this might be?
<platzhirsch> kvothetech: ah that's new. Thanks a lot
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, do you know what compiz is?
<Ben64> zphinx: 13.10 in #ubuntu+1 until release
<zphinx> alright
<CajunLanMan> kvothetech, I have decided it was time to have a home server, and at the last minute I decided to ditch w2k8 and try ubuntu 12.04. I'd like to be able to administer it via terminal.
<CajunLanMan> mdfe, thanks.
<kvothetech> platzhirsch: check where it's mounted with just mount or check your fstab/mtab files...
<vi956925> not really, besides related to my whole desktop management or something as it all became unavailable after killing:s  should probably googled around but , hmh atleast i know that eh
<kvothetech> CajunLanMan: what services were you running on the server...might help us give better dircetion
<platzhirsch> kvothetech: it's mounted on root /
<CajunLanMan> Seven_Six_Two, I'm going to start with the free options, though I'd like a good book as well.  Thanks.
<kvothetech> Seven_Six_Two: compiz died like 5 years ago i thought...
<vi956925> soo.. as that was not the solution, what else could I look for, or could it be other thing? I dno if 14% usage while near idle is normal, mayb its still related. what then, if its something within but i cant kill.. any settings i could mess with safely or something..
<Seven_Six_Two> kvothetech, afaik it was integrated, not killed.
<mdfe> CajunLanMan, you dont really need to buy books on Linux, it's one of the differences between open source you'll discover.
<SIFTU> kvothetech: how did your 32 bit vs 64 bit memory consumption test go?
<vi956925> also how safe for the system's health is it to just pull the plug?  can system files corrupt so boot fails or something? risk loss of files i thoguht i recently saved, or how bad?
<dr_willis> vi956925: j just  pulling the power is not a good idea..
<kvothetech> SIFTU: ended up with 10MB less on the 32 bit when i was done...not much at all...
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, well, don't. But if you're using ext3 or ext4 you'll probably be fine as they're journaling filesystems.
<CajunLanMan> kvothetech, I'm using it for a file server, minecraft server (for my son, I swear) Crashplan for backup.
<mdfe> kvothetech, really so little difference?wow. how much was used in total?
<vi956925> yeah.. after killing compiz my desktop was gone and terminal  ctrl+alt+t didnt respond so didnt think of nemore and was impatient:|
<zphinx> Ben64: oops, was 13.04.. does this apply to this channel then?
<dr_willis> vi956925:  you can always ssh in and use the  shutdown command
<CajunLanMan> mdfe, That's what's attracting me to Linux.
<mdfe> CajunLanMan, read the ubuntu server guide (google has it) in the ubuntu wiki
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, compiz is your desktop compositor. If you want to stop it, you have to start something to replace it, like metacity.
<vi956925> stupidly i didn ttry taht tty thing as suggested here earler.. was it ctrl+alt+7/1 or something like that.. dno if thatd work?   any way to recover at all?  anyway will try avoid killing it so hopefulyl wont neeed..  this hanging thing may happen again tho, if related to compiz wanna finda  way to fix if poss hm
<kvothetech> mdfe: about 3GB each...i was running a bunch of random useless stuff to make them active
<mdfe> CajunLanMan, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/
<SIFTU> kvothetech: my test was 60Mb vs 90Mb
<mdfe> kvothetech, 10MB difference in 3GB? That's really surprising. Thanks for the info.
<CajunLanMan> mdfe, got it.  thanks!
<zphinx> Hello people, im currently sitting in the middle of a 13.04 amd64 install.. and for some reason the ubuntu partitioning program isnt seeing my windows partition on sda at all, its listed as partitionless and with 1tb of free space.. anyone know why this might be? I am currently in the livecd enviroment.. and it sees the partition fine.
<dr_willis> vi956925:  biggest danger to a ubuntu system - is the  end user doing somthing silly..   from what ive seen in here.
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, you can run ubuntu 2d and you won't use compiz
<vi956925> Seven_six_two oh.. k.   do you think Compiz sounds likely to be related to an issue of folders failiing to list content,seeming to load forever?  maybe related to other apps (firefox and multiget) somehow, not all sure what/how/when..
<mdfe> does raring have ubuntu 2d?
<dr_willis> 13.04 does not have Unity2d
<vi956925> and if so,  how if at all possible to change/or safely mess with compiz then, if i can try fix it?  only other option when it happens is rebooting
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, it could be, if it's because of thumbnail generation.
<Seven_Six_Two> does raring have metacity?
<kvothetech> SIFTU: maybe theres a huge difference if you didn't actually run anything in it....
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925,  you could install and use xfce4. That's what I use.
<vi956925> oh hm that may be actually.. well, one of the subfolders prolly had unusuual ones (movie file preview thumbnais i think! mayb something weird with a file..) , but those were in a subfolder, any folder was like that
<dr_willis> Lubuntu is the lightest  full featured desktop. but its a bit minimal for some people
<SIFTU> kvothetech: I booted crunchbang
<Henry151> dr_willis: don't know if you remember my predicaments from last night, but I've resolved them, I think. Just waiting for dd to finish and we'll see. I figured out how to point the iso maker to the syslinux boot files and remade the iso, and now it's dd'ing to the usb key.
<vi956925> bit before firefox had just crashd (lost all on it), and later it got stuck and lockd everythign and all programs until i finally killed firefox :s   (had open hundreds of tabs each prolly with buncha scripts etc, while messing with download manager multieget)
<dr_willis> Henry151:  you could have tested the iso in virtualbox first ;)
<vi956925> ^gues thats related hmh
<Henry151> dr_willis: I've never really played with virtualbox
<vi956925> prolly happens again tho, hopefully ill get all stuff saved and do safe reboot then if i dont find solution atleat.. i dno
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, how much ram do you have?
<vi956925> 4gb
<dr_willis> Henry151:  its very handy for playing with live cds
<kvothetech> SIFTU: arch copy?  lol i like arch but the offshoots are a bit odd to me they really don't ever seem to do anythinrg arch does'nt let you do as it is.
<vi956925> but actually may be the reason, as I rememebr running outta ram on windows opening many tabs atelast.. didnt see or know if id get any warning, nor did i check resource usage so mayb.. (was alot of brwoser tabs!)
<SIFTU> kvothetech: not archbang
<vi956925> if so then,  anything i can do,  or know to limit my ram usage before it goes critical?
<dijonyummy> im on 12.04, just installed kde but the graphics is horribly slow, for some reason. how to fix it
<dr_willis> vi956925:  dont open hundreeds of browser tabs....
<Jeruvy> CajunLanMan sorry was afk, yes it would.  Bash is the default shell.
<kvothetech> SIFTU: i was using a kvm of scientificlinux 6.4 32 and 64 bit with mysql postfix dovecot apache nginx and etc all running....and actively being hit hard by the host
<Henry151> dr_willis: even if this all fails, it was educational, and I currently am experiencing nearly 4MB/second download speeds, so I could just re-download the big original ISO now and start over. Which btw is faster than dd's copying speed at the moment.
<zphinx> Hello people, im currently sitting in the middle of a 13.04 amd64 install.. and for some reason the ubuntu partitioning program isnt seeing my windows partition on sda at all, its listed as partitionless and with 1tb of free space.. anyone know why this might be? I am currently in the livecd enviroment.. and it sees the partition fine.
<dr_willis> Henry151:  you did use the bs=4M opttion to dd?
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, ulimit
<vi956925> windows used to complain about "not enough memory" at 500-something tabs atleast, and refusing any other actions forcing killing browser:s  prolly something similar weird issue just wider consequences and maybe firefox missing a safeguard or smoethign i dno,
<Ari-Yang> @ dijonyummy maybe you should ask on #kde ?
<vi956925> theres no way it can cause dmg to system atleast tho?  (system files i mean, just temporary?)
<mdfe> WHY do you have 500 browser tabs?
<kvothetech> zphinx: you can format it from the livecd and install from there...fdisk or cfdisk or parted if you have guid
<vi956925> oh, just change ulimit ?? or what do you mean
<mdfe> No wait, don't tell me. I don't want to know.
<Henry151> dr_willis: bs=3MB ; 3.2mb/s
<vi956925> mdfe: uh, i didnt plan to.. browsing porn finding vids i wanna dl, suddenly loada tabs open and i spent time findingeach so dont wanna just close it
<dr_willis> Henry151:   ok ) at least you dident let it use the defaults...
<kvothetech> mdfe: because he's an idiot and doesn't want o close any of them....theres no way anyone can USEFULLY have 500 tabs.
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, I don't know the exact command, sorry. it's in the man page
<zphinx> kvothetech: does it matter that its gpt and not mbr_
<vi956925> stupid sit has "reccomended" ads below leading further n furhter,dint think wel (bad sate of mind,tired etc) n sudednly happend (too much), and all lots :d
<vi956925> lost*
<dr_willis> vi956925:  sounds like you need to use  some of those adblock extensions for your browert
<kvothetech> zphinx: then use parted not fdisk/cfdisk parted lets you gpt
<Henry151> dr_willis: I tried the defaults first but it was 1.2/1.5mb/s and so I googled why is dd so slow
<vi956925> k.. but thanks alot then,  Ill just edit my ulimit then  (or.. somehting liek that, Ive used that commaondbefore i think:d) , and will see if hapepns again.
<vi956925> any  bad things about editing ulimit, and what should i set it to?
<dr_willis> Henry151:  yea. just dont go overboard and try like   bs=1gb  ;)
<kvothetech> dr_willis: blocks of 1gb ...damn what're you writing petabytes?
<mdfe> vi956925, if you have more than 20 tabs up, something is probably wrong
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  saw someone trying that in here one day....
<Seven_Six_Two> vi956925, I just read that the "timeout" script, available on github, works better than setting ulimit.
<zphinx> kvothetech: will the actual installer still see the partitions then? the whole disk is showing up as free space enough though there is a 500 gig windows partition on it?
<vi956925> owell sry wont bother ya gues si talk too muc and bit weird atm:S  will try taht then, incase i need... hopefully it may fix it, evn for other things.  bad when losing control of system and losing like that:s
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  i never ntoiced any gains going higher then 4mb
<vi956925> seven_six_two oh, what timeout script?
<Henry151> kvothetech: only writing 3.7GB actually :)
<sarge1221> is there a distro of linux that comes with clamAV preinstalled?
<Udms> no
<Seven_Six_Two> https://github.com/pshved/timeout
<sarge1221> there should be
<ReAzem> Worth it going with LVM? I am using a raid array so everything shows up as one single partition, should I bother?
<vi956925> sry im big newb to all,not sure what ure talkin about tho it may be obvious to most
<Udms> i dont think so
<kvothetech> dr_willis: you can gain at about 8-16MB if you have your fs set to higher blocks and it's a 6-700gb file
<Udms> never mind
<dr_willis> sarge1221:  the clamav homepage might have a preinstalled one.  i recall some other av makers having their own live cds also
<vi956925> k thx.. will check that out then, and try that instead then if u think its better
<sarge1221> Udms, I think there should be on the grounds that common sense says it shouldn't take two days to haggle with a virus scanner program to scan one potentially infected file from my windows computer. >_>
<kvothetech> zphinx: idk..i usually debootstrap my ubuntu installs...
<Henry151> well the moment of truth is upon us, the dd is finished. Wish me luck ladies and gentlemen, Debian here I come. Goodbye Ubuntu People.
<dr_willis> vi956925:  use adblock and one of those 'dont auto play flash' extensions... saves a lot of hassles i fine.
<Seven_Six_Two> Good luck Henry151
<kvothetech> zphinx: so i kind of take the silly installer out of it.
<vi956925> firefox should have some thing implemented, not allowing to go that far if the result is crash losing all, or locking everything and messing up system (needing reoot atleast)
<kvothetech> vi956925: why would you use ff as root..it does..it's called being run as user so all it can mess up is your user account
<vi956925> dr_willis i do, and many other addons (noscript aswell, and others for specifically allowing javascript,flash,java,cookies etc. when I need them, and I do, just had enabled all for that site as was required for the media content:/
<Seven_Six_Two> dr_willis, I only blacklist ads or sites when they're particularly annoying.
<Udms> can i make an operating system in ubuntu?
<vi956925> i think flash is bad tho,  on windows i had same problem with browser, and was spammed with flash errors related to the memory problems i think.. prolly similar thing..
<dr_willis> Seven_Six_Two:  ;)  and on some sites.. they are 90% ads... heh
<vi956925> sucking up lotta resources while i dont eve use it i mean, all those tabs..
<zphinx> alright, i just figured out the problem i think kvothetech
<Seven_Six_Two> that's true, but I have google ads on my site to try to get paid. I get about $0.01/day
<SIFTU> kvothetech: http://imgur.com/sJRRvJP
<kvothetech> vi956925: flash is the worst product ever..i've got no idea why any dev's still use it for anything adobe themselves admitted it was horrible and that they were going to stop working on it...that asside html5 does everything flash can do that you'd want.
<zphinx> no fake msdos table on my gpt table
<zphinx> fixparts /dev/sda fixed it
<vi956925> yeah cool, heard bad about it too, and was some of my motivation for putting effort into learning to use these addons to enable/disable things as i need them. have everythign disabled by default mostly now, tiny inconvenence of enabling as needed worth it i think.  also hoping may add to security
<kvothetech> zphinx: nice
<Henry151> well that was anticlimactic.
<vi956925> are there any threats by browsing the web on linux? i guess so, some malicious code to fear ?
<goddard> can i disable ubuntu one ?
<goddard> so it doesn't run
<Henry151> all i got was a little blinking underscore.
<dr_willis> vi956925:  i havent heard of any in the last few months.
<Seven_Six_Two> goddard, in startup services
<zphinx> vi956925: java, plenty of payloads around for linux via java exploits.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Henry151
<ubottu> Henry151: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<WilliamPaul_> Well, you've still gotta give props to Flash, as it has made the web display video content for some time. I too want HTML5 to be king, but it is taking forever.
<vi956925> cool..  but unless surely impossible, probably better not risk.  probably better to be more in control of such content for other reasons too
<dr_willis> Henry151:  i would teest the iso in vbox also..  to show if the iso is in fact good.
<goddard> Seven_Six_Two: where can i edit that?
<dr_willis> Henry151:  or on a difernt pc
<mdfe> goddard, get the unity tweak tool from the ubuntu software centre and you can edit that graphically
<roasted> Question - What is the difference between the function brightness keys versus the brightness slider found in system settings? Reason I ask is my function keys act strange (it'll dim in 1 press to 1% battery, but won't increase at all) however if I adjust the slider in system settings it works fine.
<Fateen> i have a 1080p screen but my VirtualBox ubuntu 13.04 only shows 800x600 and 1024x768
<Fateen> how do i add new resolutions to list?
<sarge1221> dr_willis, I found this but can't find a download link. https://launchpad.net/clamav-livecd
<dr_willis> roasted:  sounds like the fn keys are not working right.
<mdfe> Fateen, install guest addons: see vbox docs
<dr_willis> Fateen:  you did install the vbox guest addations?
<roasted> dr_willis: right.
<Ari-Yang> I really need to install lib32asound2, lib32z1, ia32-libs to install teamviewer on ubuntu? (12.10)
<dr_willis> sarge1221:  ive not used clamav in ages..  so no idea. You could make a live-usb with the latest clamav and updates..
<roasted> dr_willis: but what's the difference between the function keys and the brightness slider? How does one work and the other not?
<Fateen> ok mdfe / dr_willis thx
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: teamviewer uses wine... so yeah
<Seven_Six_Two> goddard, I use an xfce applet to change it.
<dr_willis> roasted:  no idea. not somthing ive really looked into.
<mdfe> roasted, i suspect ubuntu is missing the drivers to correctly interface with the fn keys
<mdfe> roasted, those fn keys are unique to rach laptop etc
<dr_willis> or the fn keys are miss-mapped.
<dr_willis> its smazing how mich variantion there is in these special fn features on laptops
<mdfe> Yea, mine has a button to secure erase the SSD
<dr_willis> roasted:  at least your  slider works.. ;)
<sarge1221> dr_willis if I can just get the correct folder paths for clamd.conf and freshclam.conf I could fix it. Know any channels that could maybe help and don't suggest #clamav those people are beyond useless.
<roasted> dr_willis: when I hit the fn brightness keys I get the popup indicating it wants to change the brightness, though. So it's like the system recognizes the correct function for that function key but doesn't execute it.
<roasted> dr_willis: does yours not?
<vi956925> Dash Home seems to be very quick in fetching search results or something..  Im big newb to nix mayb wrong but, atleast in Win I rememeber SearchIndexer with similar feature, i guess that is constantly crawling (searching) the disc at times, and sucking significant resources accordingly and would rather wait or search other ways... same here, are there a indexing-robot sucking resources that may be disable-able, or just some kinda cache or d
<kvothetech> mdfe: sounds like an odd button
<roasted> dr_willis: I understood that the slider was software controlled, whereas function keys are kernel controlled. It gave me the impression that the software layer was more compatible with systems (pending all of this is true)
<dr_willis> roasted:  ive not used ubuntu on a laptop in ages..    and i only have 2 netbooks
<sam___> Does 13.04 have an efi certificate?
<Henry151> dr_willis: when I examine the usb stick using gparted it says the entire thing is unallocated.. is that a clue of some sort as to where i went wrong?
<lousygarua> Now I'm helping some other guy who messed up his system. Guest login works fine. Regular user login shows black screens and after a few moments the login screen shows again. He did something with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<dr_willis> Henry151:  if you dd'd the iso file to it... it would look like a cdrom. so gparted may be confused
<vi956925> i win ts what i did shortly after intsalling the OS, and many other things..turning off stuff like searchindexer and other things,  trying to max avialable rsources (tho not much) as wnot use that.  or just updatedb/locate in terminal then i gues..  mayb im wrong/missing something tho,  but the results seemd too (near instant) to go thru files now
<dr_willis> Henry151:  try     file /dev/sdX    perhaps? or try mounting the usb?
<dr_willis> Henry151:  or 'sudo blkid'
<sam___> Does 13.04 have an efi certificate?
<vi956925> actually, could it be better (or even possible) to start with a smaller ubuntu/nix, like server/minimal thing and installnig just desktop and things as i need them?  assume alot i wont need, like win focusing on user-friendlyness instead..   mayb alot of useful tho, but interesting to know atleast..
<mdfe> lousygarua, does the package manager log show what he did?
<dr_willis> vi956925:  you dont even know what you will be needing however.. so is it worth the effort.
<Fateen> ok mdfe / dr_willis , i installed the guest addons and rebooted the Virutal OS, but i still dont see any new resoltuions in list. what am i missing?
<vi956925> the music player for example, i bet alot similar to that included by default ill never evr use, maybe tiny things tho i dno
<lousygarua> mdfe, I don't have the logs, I'm answering on our LoCo forums so I'm not physically next to the users' computers.
<dr_willis> Fateen:  on vbox here.. i dont even recall needing to change the res at all..  but im running lubuntu in vbox on windows...
<mdfe> Fateen, you should be seeing it
<vi956925> well could just "apt-get install *" (if possible) or just alot xtras etc too then, just incase:d  ive thought of it too, but resources may be needed some time, like when trying to squeeze out every bit for game performance or such mayb
<mdfe> Fateen, if oyu resize the host window and then use the host's menu to resize the guest, what happens?
<mdfe> Fateen, the guest is it's probably reading the screen size from the size of the host's window
<dr_willis> i was thinking my desktop - auto resized to match the windows size of the  vbox window
<somsip> vi956925: yes - just install minimal and add on what you want. There will still be dependencies oulled in you may not feel necessary (X pulls in a load of video drivers for example) but you will have much less cruft
<lousygarua> Maybe there's a way to reset the x session settings to default?
<alvarezp> Seven_Six_Two, guess what, last time I tried crashing the PC I quit pinpoint after the first slide rendered and it didn't crash. But if I do it *during* the transition animation it crashed my entire system. I needed a cold reboot.
<vi956925> mayb tiny, hopefully very insignificant then!    just remembered on windows.. id spend more time changing stuff and fixing such, than the install of the os itself took:s (ilke disabling the by default weekly scheduled defrad, search indexer, stopping animations/aero etc.. etc..)
<mdfe> lousygarua, not that i know of but you can try reinstalling the packages that cover it.
<sam___> Does 13.04 have an efi certificate?
<alvarezp> Seven_Six_Two, (my PC was weirdly crashing X on exiting pinpoint)
<vi956925> somsip: cool.. may try that some time then.  probably useful in learning how to mess aruond with the system too, and maybe give me some improvement some time if i can get it all working well like that then
<dr_willis> vi956925:  spend more time using the OS. and less time worrying about the OS...
<vi956925> yeah i guess:d
<Fateen> mdfe, it adds one 640x480 resolution if i resize the window. but no bigger resoltuion above that. http://i.imgur.com/lVn7qze.jpg
<lousygarua> mdfe, what packages are those? do I apt-get purge && apt-get install them?
<Fateen> oh i made the window smaller then big, now i see it span all over the screen mdfe ;p
<somsip> vi956925: I found it took no initial configuration to get working. Tweaking is a completely different matter...
<vi956925> i installed some games that doesnt perform as i think should expect (much better performance on windows, tiny tweaks (like disabling sounds) having huge impact,  keeping my cpu at 100% (unlike on windows). maybe just a configuration thing tho,  but every tiem i play atleast i try kill everything i dont need of normal programs atleast
<lousygarua> Maybe he just needs to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again from tty1 or soemthing
<wilee-nilee> sam___, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/SecureBoot
<mdfe> lousygarua, not sure what the packages are; that is why i was asking you if you could see his logs
<lousygarua> mdfe, I see.
<Fateen> thx mdfe
<savagecroc> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx << i've been following the instructions on this site and when i get to the stage where i run the command http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<platzhirsch> Any known problems with Samba on Raring Ringtail? system-config-samba is installed, but it does not appear in the Dash
<vi956925> yeah k. maybe insignificant etc. but like the animations, trails, suonds etc. as on windows Id happily pass on, and much else, even if improvement is tiny
<lousygarua> mdfe, thanks for the help of course
<vi956925> worked very easily btw, only thing i stopped at between putting in cd and having it installed was the partition setup.. got some simple answers here and got that working tho. that was what held me back frmo it eariler, unsure about the partitioning part of the install  and didnt wanna mess with incase got stuck with lotta isues then
<bestdnd> hi. many times i have high iowait, around 60%-80%, while my cpu is at 20%-40% (so together they get 100%). when it happens, everything works very slow, around a few seconds until the mouse pointer moves. how can i find what causes it?
<Fateen> how to disable the animations in ubuntu. it's running pretty slow on my i7 laptop ;/
<SnapSnap> I'm running Ubuntu 13.04. How do I make shell scripts run in the terminal by default. Currently when selected, they run in gedit.
<mdfe> Fateen, ubuntu 13.04 requires 3d acceleration really. What you could do is install xubuntu,which doenst
<johnjohn101> i think i figured out network manager vs wicd problem. seems all i had to do is hit apply system wide on the network proxy box and all is well.
<Fateen> mdfe, oh, ok, i think i have 3d accel disbaled in virtualbox. thx
<johnjohn101> i've never had a network proxy
 * mdfe forgot 3d accel works on windows hosts 
<Loshki> bestdnd: My first guess would be that the disk is retrying. In your place, I would use SMART (gsamrtctl) to see if your disk has bad spots. You might wanna do a backup also...
<SnapSnap> I'm running Ubuntu 13.04. How do I make shell scripts run in the terminal by default. Currently when selected, they run in gedit.
<vi956925> when 12.04 is no longer supported, will updating be easy or require reinstalling OS or much work with files or such?  any easy way to take backup of some kind of the system, or main way is just stuffing in a foldera nd tar.gz it kinda ?
<mdfe> SnapSnap, In nautilus?
<SnapSnap> Yeah. When I select a shell script it tries to open it in gedit. Since many of them are large this freezes my computer. I want shell scripts to execute by default
<vi956925> guess i should keep track of all special programs (like custom music player, other things..settings etc),  may become alot over the years and will suck the day i mess up and fk the system need to start over.. hopefully wont be too much tho:d owel
<bestdnd> <Loshki> you mean "apt-get install smartpm-core"? do i need to do it while iowait is high?
<vi956925> or what do ppl do?  keep everything orderly and simple just or some kinda backup or migration tools easy to use?
<Loshki> vi956925: 12.04 is an LTS. By the time they stop supporting it, you won't be very interested in it any more, and there will be a new LTS to update to. Backups will work the way they always have...
<vi956925> would be cool to have a virtual identical and easily updatable copy of ones system,  like keeping up with small changes like perl addons n such, to have a test-box with same hm
<Fateen> how safe is chromium? compared to google chrome? can i trust it with my email / bank account details etc?
<vi956925> k.. was just afraid i make kind braches with file/settings all over in all ways everywhere that i dont remember,and are forced to switch later anyway.. hopefully np tho and ill figure,hmh
<mdfe> SnapSnap, old nautilus had a preference box for that
<n0sq> is 13.04 ready for play?
<vi956925> looking for smoe backup ways tho,  getting alot of custom things and im afraid with my newbskills ill break something serioussome day, prolly..
<SnapSnap> mdfe, does the version of nautilus that comes with 13.04 have that?
<three18ti> where is my active background stored in xfce?  It's one that I chose so it won't be in the stock /ush/share/backgrounds
<userZ> does the newest version of ubuntu auto install a logitech webcam?
<mdfe> SnapSnap, Unknown, I don't use it as they removed tree view. Unity tweak tool *might* have a setting for it.
<mdfe> SnapSnap, You can get NEMO which is a nautulus fork
<vi956925> the "apt-get install etc" is awesome btw., really kewl and helpful tool =D    id mess up so much if dling all that stuff manually, ive tried a few timesa and got stuck in the forest of endless required dependencies :S
<Hx2> ANy idea of why for 3.8 gnome,   the session command:   gnome-session --session gnome-classic    Is not working? with error failed to load session
<SnapSnap> mdfe, found it. I didn't expect nautilus to handle it so it didn't occur to me to check in those preferences.
<Udms> ##udms
<Udms> ##udms
<Udms> #udms
<Udms> ## udms
<Udms> ##udms
<OerHeks> Udms, yeah yeah, no i won't join  your spammers-channel
<Udms> im trying to create a channel OerHeks
<three18ti> channel for what Udms?
<kvothetech> vi956925 if you wanted dep management taken out go for slackware or lfs
<Udms> for developing on linux
<OerHeks> !ot | Udms Udms join #freenode for channel help
<ubottu> Udms Udms join #freenode for channel help: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<t_pol> hello, what's the command line if i want ubuntu to wake up at 8h00 and automatically run a movie on totem?
<th0r> t_pol, at
<OerHeks> tpol make a cronjob like  totem --play path/to/movie.avi
<kvothetech> t_pol send it a netowrk packet and have wake on lan on in bios and a cron job to start the movie
<th0r> I guess a two letter command is too simple
<Udms> now ive created udms as udmsdev
<fractaline> hi peeps
<mdfe> th0r will 'at' wake from sleep?
<th0r> mdfe, should work as well as cron
<mdfe> th0r, so no then ? :)
<Fateen> i try to run this command, following a tutorial. but it says 'yum command not found'. % sudo yum install git libtool pkg-config
<mdfe> Fateen, Ubuntu doesnot use yum
<mdfe> Fateen, those instructions are for a different linux distro
<fractaline> i'm looking at switching from 32bit to 64bit   i have intel i5   any tips/advice?
<Fateen> ah mdfe ;/
<chisle> fractaline:  try live cd first
<kvothetech> fateen yum is not used in ubuntu you can use apt or aptitude
<kvothetech> you can also dl the rpm extract it and manually install it
<mdfe> Fateen, You need ubuntu specific ideally, but most debian will probably work. Ubuntu would install with 'sudo apt-get install <x>' not 'yum install <x>'
<Jeruvy> fractaline how much RAM do you have?
<kvothetech> or you can just find the source to the package and compile it any of the 3 should work
<fractaline> 4gig currently
<Jeruvy> fractaline then you should install
<Ari-Yang> hey, what happened to software center? http://gyazo.com/96a1ef2746bcf2d8e3a2d4012cc5c9fb
<Ari-Yang> so I guess I hit 'Repair'?
<gerep> Hi there!
<val___> hello
<mdfe> Fateen, What are specifcally trying to install?
<gerep> I have ubuntu installed and I want to install Windows, I just bought skyrim and I want to play =)
<Udms> ls
<fractaline> chisle,  why?
<Udms> clear
<val___> are there any useful irc channels to troubleshoot monitor resolution for ratpoison desktop env. ?
<mdfe> gerep, skyrim will work via wine
<val___> i tried the ratpoison channel but i think everyone there is afk
<gerep> My ubuntu installation took the entire disk, how can I create a partition now? is it safe?
<Udms> no
<Udms> you can but its not safe
<catholic7> kvothetech, i think im almost set, but i dont seam to connect, it tells me wrong password
<gerep> Udms: damn...so the best option is to format?
<mdfe> gerep, you can resize the partitions with gparted
<gerep> mdfe: but that is not safe is it? I use this notebook to work, so I can't mess with it =)
<mdfe> gerep, after you install windows you will need to repair the boot loader with grub, as windows will nuke it
<Udms> never mind it is very safe
<gerep> Udms: really?
<mdfe> gerep, it usually works ;-)
<Udms> yes
<Hx2> Anybody knows about gnome 3.8 failing to load gnome classic?
<Udms> hx2: no
<mdfe> gerep, will a work laptop run skyrim?
<gerep> mdfe: yes, I already tried it =)
<gerep> mdfe and Udms thanks for you time and attention ;)
<kvothetech> catholic7 ok
<catholic7> i think i got it......
<Hx2> any ideas about what can be the issue?
<kvothetech> mdfe depends on specs
<mdfe> gerep your options are 1) rezize the partitions, 2) reinstall win then ubuntu, 3) use WINE in ubuntu
<gerep> mdfe: the 3 options doesn't work, I'm gonna try the first
<fractaline> sorry to but in ;)  are there many cons to running 64bit ubuntu these days?
<mdfe> gerep, performance is too low in wine?
<gerep> mdfe: I couldn't install skyrim
<mdfe> fractaline, printer drivers
<mdfe> gerep, http://www.playonlinux.com/en/issue-2046.html
<kvothetech> fractalline no not really and if you have any issues multilib or 32 bit chroot
<fractaline> mdfe thats the con?
<mdfe> fractaline, some drivers still, and a couple of media codecs
<Ari-Yang> anybody know how I can fix software-center? http://gyazo.com/96a1ef2746bcf2d8e3a2d4012cc5c9fb
<fractaline> and the pros??
<Muelli> Ari-Yang: click "repair"
<mdfe> fractaline, can use more memory, requirde 64bit for uefi secure boot
<kvothetech> fractalline more memory addressing support for things like kvm
<Udms> Ari-Yang: you have to update its cache by clicking repair
<Ari-Yang> Muelli, that didn't work.
<catholic7> kvothetech, i got in but now i want to change the home directory
<Ari-Yang> I ran software-center in terminal as sudo (because I have to on this DE)
<Ari-Yang> this is what I got..
<Rich787> Hey all, I'm trying to download a torrent to an external hard drive, but rtorrent is freezing up when I try to do this. Does anyone know why?
<Muelli> Ari-Yang: not a smart idea.
<wilee-nilee> Ari-Yang, You would use gksudo
<catholic7> kvothetech, my command was: useradd -g ftpusers -d /home/catholic7/ftp userhere
<Udms> Ari-Yang: you have to update its cache by clicking repair
<Ari-Yang> I did hit repair
<Udms> ok
<Ari-Yang> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vstvmpua
<Ari-Yang> here ^
<savagecroc> Hi everyone.. i'm a bit confused about how tosetup LUKS/dm-crypt for full disk encryption.. i've got an ubuntu bootable usb drive.. do i need to install ubuntu first? or can i use the usb drive to boot to command line and run various commands
<Muelli> savagecroc: no, yes.
<kvothetech> catholic you can change the home dir in /etc/passwd
<Udms> does anyone know how to delete unity and put on kde
<Ari-Yang> do I have to run apt-get update and then apt-get -f install?
<Udms> checking
<savagecroc> ok so how do i get a terminal window from the USB drive?
<savagecroc> .. oh i think i've got it.. try ubuntu
<kvothetech> savage you encryot then install on it you first go to a termibal and format the partition then cryptsetup to encrypt it then mount it then install to it
<kvothetech> savage ctrl alt f1
<Rich787> Udms: You should be able to go into the software center to add the whole KDE package. I can't remember the title of it though
<Udms> no ari_yang
<kvothetech> udms yes apt get --purge remove whateverpackageunityis apt get install kde
<Udms> thank you
<kvothetech> rich787 something like kde-meta
<Rich787> yea sounds familiar
<catholic7> kvothetech, how can i set it to be a diff partition? its this one: /dev/sda5
<savagecroc> kvotech: ok.. so format partiion.. cryptsetup.. then mount the drive.. how do you then trigger the ubuntu installer?
<Ari-Yang> okay, the problem isn't there
<Ari-Yang> I'm not sure what happened......
<Udms> how do you run python with a parameter in command line
<James_Epp> Greetings! I am trying to do a network boot of Ubuntu_1204_Desktop_i386. (In PxE) I am using the following under my menu for kernel : KERNEL 0/Ubuntu/12.04/Desktop/i386/casper/vmlinuz     and I am getting the error message of 'Invalid or corrupt kernel image' when my client boots. Is the default vmlinuz not compatible with PxE ??
<kvothetech> udms python parameter
<fractaline> so for a novice/casual user is there much benefit in switching to 64bit?    been having some bugginess with 12.04 but atm i suspect cairo dock...
<kvothetech> like anything else
<Udms> ok
<Udms>  
<Udms>  
<Udms>  
<FloodBot1> Udms: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kvothetech> james idk check /proc/config.gz on it if its running
<James_Epp> kvothetech: Could you elaborate? I do not know what you mean by this config.gz
<Riley_88> hey guys for playing games in wine do yall know if 360 controllers are plug and play like on windows
<Udms> does apt-get use ubuntu software center
<kvothetech> james epp thats the running kernels config look for the pxe options in the file after extracting it
<mdfe> Riley_88, they work and how to set them up is an easy google. i dont know the procedure myself but i know its simple
<Riley_88> udms apt-get is i terminal
<James_Epp> There is no config.gz
<Udms> i didnt get that
<mdfe> Udms, other way around: s/ware centre is a front end for dpkg. At-get is a terminal front end for dpkg as well.
<kvothetech> udms software center uses apt not other way around
<Udms> ok
<val___> hi, i'm having trouble getting the proper resolution to work
<Udms> but is thetre an alternative to apt
<mdfe> udms: aptitude, synaptic, dpkg
<kvothetech> james epp /proc doesnt have a copy of your running kernels config? wth
<Riley_88> mdfe i got nba2k13 working pretty good in wine but i cant use my ps3 controller so i guess ill need to buy a 360 one lol
<cephalopod> anyone on here using gally? (sign-language teaching program??)
<James_Epp> Apparently not. I have restarted the service after I edited /etc/exports
<kvothetech> cephalopod nope not one person
<Udms> is there an alternative to bash
<mdfe> Udms, a great many shells :)
<cntb> eeepc intel atom on 12.04 ;ts recently updated disappeared sound.\
<cntb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<defendor> every time i try the sudo command i am getting 'bus error' .. please help! ubuntu server 13.04 32bit
<mdfe> Udms, may i ask why you need one?
<Udms> i just wanted to know
<Riley_88> udms unless u switch distro like to suse or arch now
<Riley_88> no*
<mdfe> Udms, linux is open source, there's an alternative for everthing as there is no central control, and everyone can make their own stuff
<kvothetech> james_epp hmm well no idea if you dont know what your kernel was compiled with id suspecr something odd if its not in /proc though
<Udms> okay
<cntb> Volume applet not appearing. how to manage applets anyway
<jawee> Does anyone have a recommendation for a lighter-weight browser than Opera/Chrome? I'm on a netbook with 1GB of RAM and first gen Atom processor.. Opera 9.x was doing well, but newer versions not so much.
<James_Epp> I am creating a proper 'ubuntu paste' right now
<Riley_88> jawee firefox
<Riley_88> or qupzilla
<Udms> does anyone know of a tutorial of bash
<jawee> Riley_88: Firefox is even worse than Opera :\ I will lookup qupzilla; I had not heard of it
<kvothetech> jawee uzbl xxxterm
<mdfe> Udms, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<SIFTU> Udms: http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/scripting/tutoriallist
<kvothetech> jawee those are the most usable light ones anyway
<Udms> thanks
<jawee> kvothetech: those look useful. I like that it still uses webkit.. stuff like dillo isn't worth messing with
<bellasbells> defendor, see if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/192567 helps (the last 5 comments)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192567 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Synaptic crashes with bus error (core dumped)" [Medium,Invalid]
<Udms> goodbye
<bellasbells> defendor, though that bug report is for synaptic, it applies for other apps as well (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2070840)
<GBGames> I just upgraded to 12.04, and I find that switching between workspaces with CTRL+ALT+arrow keys works differently. I can't simply press left and right as far as I want. Now I have to go up and down as well?
<mdfe> jawee, i really like xxxterm
<GBGames> Is there a way to change the functionality back?
<mdfe> GBGames, keyboard bindings in the system settings
<kvothetech> mdfe yeah its great
<Riley_88> gbgames u can just do alt+tab
<kvothetech> gbgames rebind the shortcuts
<GBGames> Riley_88: That switches between applications, not workspaces.
<defendor> bellasbells it might work with removing /var/cache/apt *bin files, but to do that i need to use 'sudo rm', and i can't use sudo at all!
<bellasbells> defendor, boot into rescue mode
<bellasbells> or use a livecd
<GBGames> kvothetech: I guess I don't see how changing the shortcuts works.
<Rich787> Does anyone have any experience using a torrent program to write to an external?
<Rich787> my client hangs when I try to do so :/
<GBGames> The shortcut for switching workspaces says "Move to workspace left|right|above|below"
<savagecroc> when securely erasing a disk in preparation for LUKS, does it have to be partitioned first?
<GBGames> And so the real issue seems to be making the workspaces left and right and not above and below.
<GBGames> Unless I'm missing something.
<mdfe> GBGames, you want the sworkspaces all horizontal?
<fractaline> sorry to spam you guys ... i'm about to move from 12.04 to 13.04 and i am looking for advice as to whether or not it's worth it to switch to 64bit while i'm at it?
<dillu> @fractaline
<dillu> don't.
<dillu> there is no point
<dillu> wait till the LTS
<number-6> fatal error: term.h: No such file or directory
<mdfe> raring has a working task switcher in unity though :)
<number-6> any suggestions?
<GBGames> mdfe: So before I upgraded, and on every system I've ever used (Debian w/ Fluxbox or Gnome, previous Ubuntu versions with Gnome or Unity, etc), CTRL+ALT+left or right was all I needed to navigate my workspaces.
<kvothetech> savagecroc i think so
<fractaline> dillu, no point in 13.04 or 64bit?
<GBGames> Now I can't. If I try to do CTRL+ALT+right, I can only navigate to one workspace, and I have to use CTRL+ALT+down to get to another.
<mdfe> GBGames, downloda "unity tweak tool" and it will enable you to set the workspaces all horizontal, so you can move left-right only. It's in software centre
<GBGames> Ok, thanks, mdfe!
<netcrash> hello, can anyone provide me the default groupS for the "admin" user in ubuntu?
<dillu> no point upgrading to 13.04
<dillu> except for the icons, there  is no major change
<SIFTU> savagecroc: no it doesnt need partitions to wipe
<mdfe> dillu, unity scroll switching was vital for me
<usr13_> netcrash: For what?  admin is just admin.
<trism> number-6: libncurses5-dev perhaps
<fractaline> but i want the latest and greatest....   ;)
<savagecroc> SIFTU: ah yeah.. it wasn't outputting any info.. i just read about passing it the -USR1 switch
<netcrash> usr13_: ok, then the groups for the normal everyday user
<GBGames> mdfe: Not seeing this tweak tool.
<bleemoo> Hi. I'm running 13.04, and my housemates are running Windows boxes. Whenever I go online, they lose internet. I have no idea why this is happening, and want to fix it.
<dillu> there should be something worthwhile in the latest right? there isn't 12.04 is surely the greatest (as of now)
<dillu> so my advice - wait till the LTS
<mdfe> GBGames, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-unity-tweak-tool-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail.html
<kvothetech> dillu depends what you want
<GBGames> Well, as I said, I just upgraded to 12.04 LTS.
<dillu> kvothetech - exactly my point
<Ari-Yang> 13.04 is on latest kernerl right?
<Ari-Yang> s/kernerl/kernel
<netcrash> bleemoo: any torrent software installed or soemthing on your machine causing network issues?
<cntb> !sound
<mdfe> GBGames, ah sorry, didnt see it was 12.04. I have forgotten how to do it in 12.04
<GBGames> mdfe: No problem.
<mdfe> Ari-Yang, 3.8.something after updates
<usr13_> netcrash: If you grep the user you have, you'll see them.  grep netcrash /etc/group
<Ari-Yang> yeah, so some people may want to run on 13.04 because of that *shrugs*
<kvothetech> ari yang only real way to get the latest kernel is kernel.org and nonstop grab it as people xhange it and compile it
<James_Epp> I have bundled my question as nicely as I could into this pastebin: http://goo.gl/yyHI5
<kvothetech> ari ysng personally ill stick with 3.9.2
<netcrash> usr13_: Cool but I did "shit" (usermod -G) and lost the groups (at least I think I did since I lost the sudoers group)
<Ari-Yang> stable: 	3.8.13 [EOL] from kernel.org, what does the EOL stand for?
<bleemoo> No torrent software is active. Right now, as far as I know, the applications that are accessing the internet are dropbox, chrome, skype, pidgin, and a terminal I have an active ssh session in. No large file transfers are taking place. My housemate who is sitting two feet away from can't download a game she just purchased, and can barely access the internet at all.
<usr13_> netcrash: Not good.
<mdfe> 3.4.0 Chromium OS kernel on this machine
<Ari-Yang> ah, latest kernel is 3.9.2
<mdfe> bleemoo, this could be your ISP
<Ari-Yang> * latest stable
<usr13_> netcrash: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mdfe> Ari-Yang, End of Life
<kvothetech> ari yang yeah thats what im on but im on gentoo
<bleemoo> It's pretty consistently whenever my machine is connected and at no other time.
<Ari-Yang> I'm actually tempted to update the kernel on this machine (running 12.10) to the latest stable...
<mdfe> bleemoo, could be router as well. i cant think of anything on your machine that would do it. maybe some kind of weird IP address comflict perhaps?
<Ari-Yang> 12.10 as we know uses 3.5... I think
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm trying to get my webcam to take a picture every x seconds and save it to a folder. I've succeeded with vgrabbj, webcam, and motion. Motion uses too much cpu, but the other two won't save pictures with sequential file names. Does anyone know of another way to do this, preferably command prompt so that I can leave it running in a screen session so that I don't have to have a window open for days on end.
<Ari-Yang> though, I wonder if that's a smart move to do...
<usr13_> netcrash: Depends on what you have going on, but, here is a list off of one of mine:  adm dialout cdrom plugdev netdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Seven_Six_Two>  /s/motion/streamer
<James_Epp> I have corrected an error in my pastebin. Please refer to this one : http://goo.gl/MdWkP    . If anyone could help me out with booting Ubuntu live cd over the network that would be superb!
<alejandro> @
<usr13_> James_Epp: Sure.... how can we help?
<kvothetech> ari yang wont hurt long as you include everything you need
<fractaline> kvothetech, you runing 13.04?   64bit?
<James_Epp> usr13_: I think it may be an incorrect kernel or something, but I would like someone to check it over and see if they can find an issue in my directory structures/config files/ or if I need to substitute the default kernel with another?
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: unless you have a reason, you shouldn't upgrade the kernel
<Ari-Yang> yeah
<kernix> hi all
<kvothetech> fractalline im running gentoo ~amd64 (testing 64 bit)
<Ari-Yang> I'm running on 12.10, thinking about upgrading to 13.04. I thought "might as well seeing how it isn't LTS", then I heard about 13.10 lol when I see 13.10 becomes stable, I might actually upgrade to it
<kvothetech> kernix hi
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: you have to go through all the versions anyway, might as well
<bestdnd> hi. after having high iowait, i'm using "Disk Utility".  on my system hd, it say "attribute: Current Pending Sector Count, assessment: Warning, normalized 200, worst 200, threshold 0, value 1 sector". should i be worried? could it be related to my iowait issue? what can i do?
<Ari-Yang> Ben64, what do you mean "I have to go through all the versions"?
<Ari-Yang> isn't it fine lets say updating from 12.10 to 3.10? skipping 3.04
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10
<fractaline> ^^
<Ari-Yang> what's wrong with skipping 13.4?
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: you can't
<Ari-Yang> * 13.04
<Ari-Yang> oh
<Ari-Yang> unless I d/l an .iso and make a usb boot up? :b
<Ben64> lts upgrades to lts, but other than that you can't skip
<kvothetech> ari more likely to break something
<usr13_> James_Epp: What is your end goal?  Are you wanting to do network installs across your LAN?
<James_Epp> The goal of my setup is to boot the Ubuntu 12.04 desktop i386 iso over the network using nfs and tftpd-hpa.
<Ari-Yang> so even with a usb install that has 3.10, I should still upgrade to 13.04? O:
<defendor> my internet is trribly slow in ubuntu 13.04 home server, i dont know why.
<fred-fri> what are the equivalents of times new roman and verdana in ubuntu?
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: reinstall is not the same as an upgrade
<Ari-Yang> true, but it's okay to reinstall ubuntu (replacing 12.10) with 13.10 for e.g.
<Ari-Yang> without messing anything up
<Ari-Yang> I would think so tbh...
<James_Epp> usr13_: Along with booting it, yes, being able to do the installs as well as using the live environment would be perfect.
<usr13_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<Ben64> fred-fri: Times New Roman and Verdana
<kvothetech> ari as long as you keep your /home and dont mind reinstalling extra packages all your stuff should be there if you do that
<fred-fri> Ben64: lol im just looking for open, pre-installed fonts that are similar
<fred-fri> liberation sans and serif seem to do the job
<James_Epp> usr13_: Netboot would be a nice option, but I was planning on adding a lot more to this server in the future. Acronis, Hirens, Windows Pre-installation environments, etc.
<Ben64> fred-fri: dunno, i have both of those on my computer already
<dillu> fred-fri: liberation sans is almost the same as times
<gordonjcp> fred-fri: you can install those both, subject to accepting the terms of the licence for them
<fred-fri> cool, ill stick to liberation
<fred-fri> cheers
<fractaline> so what would be the best way to keep /home if i reinstall
<danielfu> Hi, are there anybody know about powervm?
<Ben64> fractaline: ideally /home is a separate partition
<bestdnd> hi. after having high iowait, i'm using "Disk Utility".  on my system HD, it say "attribute: Current Pending Sector Count, assessment: Warning, normalized 200, worst 200, threshold 0, value 1 sector". also, using the self test button gives "self tests: failed (read)" on all 3 types. should i be worried? could it be related to my iowait issue? what can i do?
<James_Epp> usr13_: The issue I am having is that my client is reporting an invalid kernel image. I see in this documentation they are using a 'linux' kernel. Should I be using that instead?
<Ben64> bestdnd: could be bad drive, bad cable, bad motherboard
<bestdnd> but it works now. it's the system drive i'm using/
<Jordan_U> bestdnd: Do you have good backups?
<usr13_> James_Epp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<GBGames> Ok, so it seems if I am in Unity-2d, I can't change the horizontal/vertical workspaces?
<usr13_> James_Epp: Looks like the this covers it pretty well  ^^^^
<bestdnd> not really, but my i keep most of my data on a different HD
<usr13_> GBGames: If you drop down to only 2, can you?
<James_Epp> usr13_: This does not cover my vmlinuz issue, however. They are using the same boot file that I am having issues loading in the first place.
<GBGames> I can't change it.
<GBGames> I have to log out, go into Unity 3D, and using MyUnity, I can change the number of horizontal and vertical workspaces.
<GBGames> And it seems to work fine until I switch back to Unity-2d.
<usr13_> GBGames: What about just  Ctrl-F1, Ctrl-F2, Ctrl-F3  etc.  ?
<GBGames> MyUnity can't change it in 2D mode, and the workspaces in 2D are still in a 2x2 configuration.
<GBGames> usr13_: ?
<usr13_> GBGames: Change workspaces with Ctrl-F1, Ctrl-F2, Ctrl-F3  etc.
<GBGames> That's the thing. I don't want to change how I have been doing it for years.
<GBGames> CTRL+ALT+ left/right.
<GBGames> That's all I want to do.
<GBGames> But this 2x2 configuration forces me to do up/down as well, and I don't want to do that.
<GBGames> And I don't want to change how I switch workspaces.
<usr13_> GBGames: So what's wrong with  Ctrl-F1, Ctrl-F2, Ctrl-F3  ?
<GBGames> What's wrong is that it is not how I've ever changed workspaces.
<GBGames> I'm not looking to change my workflow that has served me for years.
<usr13_> GBGames: What Desktop Environment were you using before?  Gnome?
 * James_Epp inserts sadface
<GBGames> Before I upgraded to 12.04, I was using the previous Ubuntu LTS, which recently informed me that there were no more updates available for it.
<GBGames> So it was the previous iteration of Unity.
<GBGames> But before that, Gnome, and before that, Fluxbox.
<usr13_> GBGames: How about xfce?
<GBGames> usr13_: No, I never used it myself, but a colleague did.
<Aethysius> What's the advantage of using a LTS release over a non-LTS release?
<Ari-Yang> I don't like Unity (DE)
<Ari-Yang> << >>
<Ari-Yang> wonder  how many use it
<usr13_> GBGames: Try it.  You'll probablly like it.
<Aethysius> I dislike Unity as well.
<GBGames> Ari-Yang: I also don't like Unity. B-)
<Aethysius> I like KDE.
<GBGames> Aethysius: Not having to worry about updating the machine if you are depending on stability for your business.
<InFlames> Aethysius, 'LTS' really says it all 'Long Term Support'
<Ari-Yang> @ Aethysius http://askubuntu.com/questions/16366/whats-the-difference-between-a-long-term-support-release-and-a-normal-release
<usr13_> GBGames: (Ctrl-Alt-left/right works by default, no matter how many workspaces you have.)
<Ari-Yang> read answer with 45 votes
<GBGames> usr13_: It used to work in the last version of Ubuntu I had installed, too. B-)
<detvarejeg> ubuntu 12.10 is one fu-k-n- bug
<Ari-Yang> detvarejeg, I'm on 12.10 and everything is fine.....
<James_Epp> detvarejeg: I concur.
<InFlames> can anyone help me figure out why my ubuntu partition doesn't read on my mac>
<Ari-Yang> @ GBGames http://imageshack.us/a/img541/3417/mydesktoprx.png my DE
<Ari-Yang> ...little off topic >__>
<InFlames> rEFIt can see it, but not grub
<Ari-Yang> that's E (enlightenment)
<GBGames> Ari-Yang: Nice.
<Ari-Yang> /close off-topic
<Ari-Yang> :b
<pepee> hmm, what's adept manager?
<pepee> I'm trying to upgrade my system from quantal...
<beethoven8201> is there something like hamachi that's open source?
<beethoven8201> (hamachi): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamachi_(software)
<Ben64> beethoven8201: openvpn
<[deXter]> beethoven8201, Wippien
<beethoven8201> openvpn requires you to punch a hole in the router right?
<[deXter]> There's also tinc
<James_Epp> beethoven8201: openvpn is extremely simple with pfsense
<beethoven8201> nice [deXter] thanks
<beethoven8201> looks like Wippien is what I wanted
<James_Epp> usr13_: I seemed to have fixed my kernel issues, but now I am receiving this: http://imgur.com/vPiIm2h
<James_Epp> I have this under my /etc/exports : (ro,async,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)
<pepee> heh, adept is/was some old KDE app...
<TheRedDragon> Good evening
<jilebedev> Hi hi - I've suspended a job with C-z. It's still running - I can `pgrep` or `ps aux | grep ` for it. However, `jobs` doesn't list it. How do I attach back to it? If it's any use, the program is w3m. It even showed me a neat little "Suspended" message when I pressed C-z.
<pepee> jilebedev, fg
<pepee> bg for background
<kvothetech> you suspended your window manager? lol fg will resume or should
<kvothetech> er pepee beat me to it
<jilebedev> pepee: thanks, figured it out. already knew how to manipulate jobs - fg/bg/jobs.
<pepee> np
<jilebedev> No, I loaded a single tty, then ran w3m within it. needed more shells, so I suspended w3m, started tmux, and listed jobs. 'course, jobs returned nothing because I didn't suspend anything from that shell. I detached from tmux and ran jobs -- sure enough, w3m's still there. Lesson learned - jobs are shell-dependent.
<antares_icela> i can speak little english,
<GBGames> AHAH! gconf-editor > apps > metacity >workspace_switcher_keyboard_cycle allows me to switch between workspaces using just CTRL+ALT + left and right and not up/down.
<GBGames> Woo!
<Bradford> :P
<James_Epp> How do you mount an nfs location in ubuntu 12.04? Mine does not appear to be working
<pepee> antares_icela, hablas español?
<James_Epp> sudo mount 192.168.1.15:/var/lib/tftpboot/0 /mnt/derp                  does not work. It says 'wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock'
<usr13_> James_Epp: Change ro,async,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check  to just  nolock,ro
<James_Epp> usr13_: TY
<usr13_> James_Epp: Does it need to be ro?
<usr13_> I just use nolock,users,rw on mine.
<James_Epp> usr13_: I think the clients may do weird things if they had write access. :P
<James_Epp> users? What does that one do?
<usr13_> James_Epp: Ok, well  you probably don't need write access anyway.
<James_Epp> usr13_: When I rebooted NFS, it says it doesn't understand nolock
<usr13_> James_Epp: The whole line should look something like this:
<usr13_> James_Epp: Oh yea, the exports file.  all you need is (ro)  nothing more.
<James_Epp> usr13_: I booted with just (ro) and now I have 'NFS over TCP not available from <SERVER_IP>'
<usr13_> James_Epp: /home/james/files 192.168.0.0/24(ro)
<James_Epp> usr13_: I am doing PxE booting btw
<usr13_> 192.168.0.0/24(ro,sync,insecure,all_squash)
<rullie> hey guys, i'm using vsftpd, i can create directories and delete files, but for the life of me i cannot upload... Any idea?
<rullie> through ftp, of course
<usr13_> rullie: I use proftpd
<James_Epp> usr13_: After I restarted after applying that change, the terminal said it was going to assume no_subtree_check
<c_smith> Hey, I am looking to record a broadcast on the net while I'm in class tomorrow on my desktop (the program is Google IO, if anyone is wondering) and need to have it done entirely automated aside from the initial configuration as I won't be in front of my desktop when in class, is there a way to do this, like one would do in DVR devices, but I choose the video container, etc?
<usr13_> rullie: But:  https://security.appspot.com/vsftpd/vsftpd_conf.html
<James_Epp> usr13_: Now I am getting 'mount call failed - server replied: Permission denied.'
<yofun> i get  "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.'" when i try to run screen
<James_Epp> my pxelinux.cfg/default is as such: APPEND boot=casper netboot=nfs nfsroot=192.168..15:/var/lib/tftpboot/0/ubuntu2 initrd=0/ubuntu2/initrd.lz
<usr13_> rullie: Check that you have write_enable=YES in your vsftpd.conf
<James_Epp> Do I require more parameters for nfs?
<rullie> usr13_: it is YES
<rullie> note i can delete file and create directories
<James_Epp> rullie: On the local machine, whom owns the folders you are trying to upload to?
<James_Epp> It is a different user than the one who you are trying to connect to? (ex. root)
<James_Epp> Is it*
<rullie> James_Epp: nobody, but i have group write permission on the folder and the ftp user belongs to that group
<usr13_> James_Epp: What does ls -l /var/lib/???/???/ubuntu  say?
<usr13_> rullie: Has it been restarted since it's said YES?
<James_Epp> usr13_: Everything is owned by root.
<rullie> usr13_: oh yeah, many times
<rullie> i'm almost doubting my ftp client now... hmm
<rullie> let me try a different one
<James_Epp> rullie: I have sometimes had issue as to whether I am using passive mode or not. Try the 'ftp' utility in the terminal.
<rullie> James_Epp: the client is mac
<James_Epp> rullie: It should still have the utility
<rullie> yeah
<James_Epp> Even windows has one :P
<usr13_> rullie: The user has to also match, (have ownership / group privileges) as well.
<rullie> I was able to create a folder through ftp, but unable to upload to that folder
<rullie> which kinda tells me it's not a file level permission problem
<rullie> but i'm not too familiar with ftp, so iuno
<rullie> context: i'm trying to get wordpress to work :/ and it needs a ftp going for it to update itself
<rullie> if you ask me that's retarded
<usr13_> rullie: Just use proftpd
<James_Epp> usr13_: I'm not getting anywhere. Is it a 'root' ownership issue? It couldn't be, could it?
<rullie> usr13_: i am now.  but that doesn't seem to solving any problem
<rullie> usr13_: any config i should watch out for?
<usr13_> James_Epp: What does ls -l /var/lib/???/???/ubuntu  say?
<James_Epp> I responded earlier: It is owned by root
<James_Epp> rullie: Look at gproftpd
<fractaline> man, i'm feeling totally overwhelmed with the countless options for linux distros, de's etc...
<rullie> James_Epp: this is headless ubuntu
<James_Epp> If I ever make an ftp server in linux, it is what I am going to use
<James_Epp> nvm :D
<rullie> James_Epp: :)
<caes> shouts if you love ubuntu
<usr13_> James_Epp: Does it look like this:  drwxr-xr-x  ?
 * James_Epp meows
<James_Epp> no.
<James_Epp> Lots of variations. Should I do a chmod of stuff? if so, to what?
<fractaline> i know there is no simple answer to "what's best"
<fractaline> i've been told to just stick with one to get to know it rather than trying out many different ones
<caes> anybody running visual studio with wine?
<caes> or itunes for that matter
<caes> playonlinux, etc...
<James_Epp> caes: I would suggest you look into the #winehq channel
<usr13_> James_Epp 755
<James_Epp> what command is that? chmod 755 -R *    ?
<usr13_> James_Epp: chmod 755 /var/lib/???  No, just the directory.
<fractaline> still i can't help but to ask ...... what would you all recommend?
<caes> thanks James
<fractaline> maybe that's a stupid question in the ubuntu channel    :/
<usr13_> James_Epp: 755 for directories and 644 for files
<James_Epp> Wouldn't that require me doing all of those manually?
<c_smith> James_Epp, not if you do it recursively (with the -R flag) on the topmost directory holding them
<c_smith> but it's more risky doing it the way I proposed
<fractaline> i just dislike windows so much
<usr13_> fractaline: feeling overwhelmed is normal when there are thousands to choose from.
<fractaline> ^^
<c_smith> fractaline, you and I both, lol
<c_smith> especially Vista8
<c_smith> and Vista, for that matter
<James_Epp> fractaline: I use Ubuntu on my main computer at home. I use xubuntu on my netbook and my portable hard drive.
<fractaline> oh man... 8 is bad
 * c_smith wonders if he should repeat his original question or continue to wait as it hasn't been super long
<fractaline> what a waste of resources
 * James_Epp thinks c_smith should
<usr13_> fractaline: A major difference is package management. And Ubuntu has the most sophistocated and easiest to use package management system.
<c_smith> Hey, I am looking to record a broadcast on the net while I'm in class tomorrow on my desktop (the program is Google IO, if anyone is wondering) and need to have it done entirely automated aside from the initial configuration as I won't be in front of my desktop when in class, is there a way to do this, like one would do in DVR devices, but I choose the video container, etc?
<fractaline> true that
<c_smith> gotta love the up arrow key
<caes> make sure you have >1.5 gb RAM and at least more than 256 vid mem
<caes> if you run ubuntu
<c_smith> usr13_, which it mainly inherited from Debian.
<usr13_> fractaline: Next question is Desktop Environment, (which one to use) (ubuntu xubuntu kubuntu lubuntu ...)
<fractaline> that is right
<James_Epp> caes: My test server only has 1GB and it's DDR :) Unity runs........kind of. It's not windows 8 terrible, but it can be choppy :P
<c_smith> or GNOME if you're crazy like me, lol
<caes> yeah they need to up the recommended memory.
<fractaline> i'm using unity now.. i used gnome on mint
<caes> ubuntu is kewl but expensive
<usr13_> fractaline: It all depends on what you want to do and how you want to do it.  Do you want to have ease of use, or do you want to get your hands dirty...
<fractaline> a little of both really
<c_smith> caes, if you think Ubuntu is resource-hungry, look at PCLinuxOS Full Monty Edition
<fractaline> i'm a sucker for flashy gui
<usr13_> fractaline: From the I-want-easy end to the let's-get-hard-core, it looks like    Ubuntu - LFS
<c_smith> usr13_, replace LFS with Gentoo and you have it correct.
<James_Epp> Fractaline: You may want to take a look at the following: LinuxMint, ZorinOS, Kubuntu
<Ben64> be aware that mint and zorin are not supported here
<James_Epp> very true.
<James_Epp> usr13_: BTW, no change after those chmods
<c_smith> fractaline, though it's not at all hard to find the proper support channels for those distros.
<c_smith> hell, if all else fails, try #linuxdistrocommunity
<usr13_> fractaline: If you're in it for the learning experience, you might want to do some distro hopping.
<fractaline> i think i should
<c_smith> Oh, AMD, why do you have to not support the 3.9 kernel?
<c_smith> or x.org 1.14
<fractaline> i became pretty interested from android
<fractaline> and have been trying to transfer some of that expirience to my pc
<c_smith> fractaline, the main user friendly distros I know of are PCLinuxOS (though it's slightly behind for stability) Ubuntu + derivitives, openSUSE (but not as much as other distros on this list) and LinuxLite.
<BlackWeb> I'm currently using Ubuntu Server 12.04, Which it use to WOL, But then did a update and it killed the WOL function, Which I have the correct entries in /etc/rc.local & ethtool eth0 shows that its enabled but still nothing Does anyone have any IDeas?
<caes> bbl
<fractaline> open suse was to be my next challenge
<c_smith> wow..... I figured out the broadcast is on Youtube (the Google IO broadcast) now to see if it's posted for viewing later....
<lazers> BlackWeb: Have you tried turning it off and on again? Do "ethtool -s eth0 wol g" and reboot gracefully. I dunno if this will work though. I always can't wol machines up if they don't turn off properly.
<c_smith> looks like it is, so no seperate program needed! :D
<James_Epp> usr13_: OMG. I derped the ultimate herp while doing this.......
<James_Epp> I don't even want to say. But I am obliged to. my etc/exports had 192.168.0.0, not 192.168.1.0 >.< there is two hours wasted.
<c_smith> James_Epp, ah, but that is the process of learning! :D
<James_Epp> FML
<c_smith> James_Epp, don't blame yourself for a mistake, seriously, it does no good.
<c_smith> simply learn from it and move on.
<BlackWeb> lazers:  Ya its weird when i do ethtool eth0 then it shows "Supports Wake-on: pumb ;  Wake-on: g "  & the bios is set correctly also, Mainly just did a update & it effected it some how the updated packages are related to dns, Almost about to just re install the system and Be very wary of any update?
<Waffs> Hey If I want to install ubuntu to run off my 16gb flashdrive and use it between many computers should I download the 12.04 LTS for x32?
<c_smith> Waffs, just use the liveCD
<James_Epp> But now, once I get ubuntu loaded off of the NFS server, it gives me the 'The system is running low-graphics mode' jingle. Maybe I'll just try a real computer.
<c_smith> which can be put on a flash drive
<Waffs> Does that have persistant storage?
<[deXter]> Waffs, Yeah you can do that, but don't install it, just create a persistent live USB using Unetbootin or similar.
<c_smith> Waffs, sadly no
<c_smith> not on programs and whatnot
<c_smith> only personal files if I recall correctly
<Waffs> deXter, I should use the said ISo and use unetbootin to make it live?
<[deXter]> Waffs, yep
<lazers> BlackWeb: Erm. One thing can be toggled off -- Don't let that make you reinstall the whole thing. It could be one OMG stupid feature/trick/solution.
<Waffs> C_smith, thanks for that tip but I need persistant storage with apps and waht not
<Waffs> Thanks deXter
<c_smith> then a flash drive isn't what you want.
<c_smith> you want a external hard disk
<c_smith> more storage, and it's built to have multiple partitions, something that a flash drive wasn't built for, plus you'll burn out the flash drive quick.
<Waffs> c_smith, I don't have a spare external hdd laying around :(.
<James_Epp> usr13_: I GOT IT. AWWWW YEAH. Took an old Dell Workstation and booted straight into it. Me be so happy. Time to update my documentation!
<c_smith> Waffs, but what you're looking for, be sure to expect problems, as an OS is meant to be installed on one PC and not moved around like you want
<[deXter]> Modern flash drives have fairly decent wear-leveling, and provided the drive is large enough (at least 40% more free space than installed OS+apps) then write amplification isn't an issue. It should easily last the lifetime on an LTS release.
<BlackWeb> Lazers: Ya I've googled around and searched, But to no luck.   I have "ethtool -s eth0 wol g" inside of my /etc/rc.local file,  I have "ethernet-wol g" inside of /etc/network/interfaces & ya no luck, its a small bug thats kinda been irritating, But ya before that the server worked fine for 9 months no problems
<c_smith> you'll have parts where you lack the driver and vice-versa
<[deXter]> Waffs, As long as you don't install any proprietary (restricted) drivers, you'll be fine.
<lazers> BlackWeb: Any error message? Anything to work with?
 * c_smith goes off to watch Halo Forward Unto Dawn
<Waffs> Thanks for the help guys. Its very much appreciated
<Aktiffisus> hi good nigth every body
<Aktiffisus>  i need some help
<Aktiffisus> i am noob on ubuntu
<kvothetech> Aktiffisus: what you need help with
<BlackWeb> lazers:  Not really, I have it up and running now if you want me to try anything, The weird thing is also, after the update then sometimes the server would come up without bring up the network interface, So I reinstalled the network driver and that seemed to fix that
<BlackWeb> lazers:   Heres my device Realtek Semiconductor co   RTL8111/8168B
<Aktiffisus> hi kvotetech first ii want to have my system safe and plain install antivirus for unices or something like that because i interact whith too many computers whith windows and dont want to infect them
<lazers> BlackWeb: Erm. I only have "post-up /sbin/ethtool -s $IFACE wol g" and "post-down /sbin/ethtool -s $IFACE wol g" in my /etc/network/interfaces and that seems to do the trick for me.
<Aktiffisus> and dont want have a infection on ubuntu i know are low probable but all in this world is posible
<Aktiffisus> Any security product who detects thearts for windows and linux?
<Ari-Yang> Aktiffisus, you don't need antivirus for linux
<wilee-nilee> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<fractaline> has anyone used cairo dock and found it to cause instability?
<Ari-Yang> tbh, I don't think you need antivirus for any unix based system, afk
<BlackWeb> lazers:   so in /etc/network/interface    under:   auto eth0     Add:    "post-up /sbin/ethtool -s  eth0 wol g"  ;   post-down /sbin/ethtool -s eth0 wol g"
<th0r> Aktiffisus, check clamav...it is what you want
<Ari-Yang> though, is there a command to check and see that there aren't any viruses on ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> * terminal command
<lazers> BlackWeb: Yup. I wonder if you upgraded -- Maybe non-free firmwares are not included?
<Aktiffisus> I see in one article unices can be infected by rootkits because thats my worrie
<kvothetech> Ari-Yang: you can use clamav but really shouldn't have to use any as you said
<lazers> BlackWeb: Wild guess. Add tha. Turn it off. And see if that work -- Otherwise, I do not know. :|
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<Ari-Yang> unless you're just too paranoid lol which I'm not with linux.... on the other hand with windows, I am cautious :b afk
<kvothetech> akiml_: rkhunter and chkroot or whatever are anti rootkit systems though using basic precautions and you should be fine
<kvothetech> er Aktiffisus above was for you
<tinymontgomerysa> second vote for clamav and also for not really needing antivirus
<Aktiffisus> sorry
<Aktiffisus> diid you read me?
<BlackWeb> lazers:  Alright I'll make the changes to it now,   & then have to wait for a file transfer to complete to test it out,  thanks for the input, Crossing my Fingers :)
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: theres rootkithunter to hunt for rootkits on your system
<Aktiffisus> you tell me i dont need antivirus on linux
<lazers> BlackWeb: No problem. I hope this work too. :)
<Aktiffisus> sorry iits my first day and i go for the chanel and excuse me i am too slow
<lotuspsychje> !security | Ari-Yang
<ubottu> Ari-Yang: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Aktiffisus> i dont english native
<Aktiffisus> i am still reading whith too much atention
<kvothetech> Aktiffisus: yes
<Aktiffisus> i will read and comeback for anothercuestions
<Aktiffisus> i try to install ubuntu well
<Aktiffisus> i try another rarethings before and chrash system
<Aktiffisus> jeje
<Aktiffisus> oh and thank you to all i will read
<robert> is lightdm installed by default using the minimal cd?
<wilee-nilee> robert, You have a choice of de.
<wallzero> Does anyone have experience with Secureboot? With secure boot enabled, I can boot the live disk but not my OS after install
<Aktiffisus> wow too much documentation
<wilee-nilee> !uefi wallzero have you looked here
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | wallzero have you looked here
<ubottu> wallzero have you looked here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Aktiffisus> wait a second and comeback
<vico> ola
<vico> hablan español ?
<somsip> !es | vico
<ubottu> vico: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vico> ok
<switching> hey all! got ubuntu up and running :)
<switching> quick question: what happened to the built-in messenger in ubuntu?
<mapreduce> Hi.  Is the 'install Ubuntu from Windows' feature known to result in a less stable installation in some way?
<Aspire-Revo-User> mapreduce: Doesn't with with EUFI
<switching> mapreduce are you talking about wubi?
<Aspire-Revo-User> but it works on some systems.
<mapreduce> switching: Yes.
<switching> mapreduce because I am running within wubi right now
<switching> no issues
<mapreduce> So more likely to be device drivers..
<switching> what?
<mapreduce> I find that Ubuntu freezes completely after a while.
<Aspire-Revo-User> Mate doesnt
<mapreduce> I've actually had the same from Mate.
<switching> mapreduce strange
<mapreduce> Windows on the same machine works great (but valgrind doesn't run on Windows, so..)
<mapreduce> Can I disable loading the graphics drivers at boot and use some SVGA or similar generic driver?
<mapreduce> in case it's that
<carlisle_> hi im trying to get serial redirection working, i have it working with grub but i can't get a tty to spawn on the same serial port that grub uses, i followed these instructions and no luck: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenCompute
<carlisle_> any ideas?
<blenderman> i have an ubuntu desktop and i want to set it up to be a secure vnc server
<blenderman> how do i do this?
<Aspire-Revo-User> sudo vino-preferences
<yofun> hello my site is http://184.171.167.20/ and /etc/apache2/sites-available/default is http://pastebin.com/wjJjquvC why isnt my site showing up. is there a another file overrideing this file?
<blenderman> if i just have a secure password
<blenderman> is that enough?
<Ben64> blenderman: you should tunnel it over ssh
<Ben64> yofun: you need to reload the apache config
<yofun> eh?
<yofun> restart?
<yofun> err what is a2ensite ?
<yofun> how do i use it?
<fractaline> whats the best way to install kde DE?
<fractaline> apt-get?
<Aspire-Revo-User> sudo apt-get kde-full
<fractaline> ah ... thanks      you using it?
<Aspire-Revo-User> use to
<Aspire-Revo-User> kde is nice but im a mate user
<fractaline> i used mate on mint
<fractaline> i liked it but things got buggy after a while
<fractaline> i'm feeling like it could have been cairo dock
<fractaline> that caused problems...
<fractaline> has anyone else had issues with cairo dock??
<fractaline> i'm a total sucker for flashy gui....
<Aktiffisus> hey hi everybody
<jda2000> Hi Aktiffisus !
<Aktiffisus> i update ubuntu install my graphic card and now i will transfer my files from my old pc with windows
<Aktiffisus> i see too many security tools for ubuntu  and i want stay secure i interact whith windows computers and i dont know about the ubuntu funcionament
<jda2000> Aktiffisus, Good Luck!
<Aktiffisus> jda
<Aktiffisus> can you recomend me some security utilities for ubuntu as a exwindows user i feel  neaked whithout security utilities
<jda2000> Aktiffisus, You mean like a virus scanner?
<Aktiffisus> virus scaner i see you use clam av
<Aktiffisus> o many users use clam av
<jda2000> Aktiffisus, I've never used any virus scanner.
<Aktiffisus> another thing what i have to stay secure on ubuntu  i see too many firewalls  RKhunter and another things like that
<Aktiffisus> something to check system integrity or something  who says me if someone atact me whith wi fi or something who alert me vulnerabilities i am noob
<Aktiffisus> i dont know about that things
<VisCOUS> Heh, sup fellas.
<Aktiffisus> jda?
<Aktiffisus> Vicious
<Aktiffisus> can you say me about security tools for ubuntu
<Aktiffisus> omething to check system integrity or something  who says me if someone atact me whith wi fi or something who alert me vulnerabilities i am noob
<Aktiffisus> i dont know about that thing
<jda2000> Aktiffisus, I don't use a firewall in my box.  I use the one in the router.
<jda2000> Aktiffisus, Plus I use encryption with WiFi
<Aktiffisus> you dont use another security tool
<Aktiffisus> in the router
<jda2000> Aktiffisus, No.  Haven't seen the need for it.
<VisCOUS> I am pretty new to ubuntu to be honest.
<Aktiffisus> i m forced to use wep security because if i use wpk  my family lost internet
<jda2000> Aktiffisus, That's what I use because my router is very old.
<Aktiffisus> and you dont use another security tool
<Aktiffisus> ok if you dont i think i stay secure
<jda2000> Aktiffisus, But I can set the WiFi router to talk only to known MAC addresses.
<Aktiffisus> yes i have configured in that way
<Aktiffisus> another thing
<jda2000> Aktiffisus, I've never suspected any viruses.
<Aktiffisus> look i see too much users tips and documents and i crash ubuntu when i use it
<Aktiffisus> i think you are a experimented user
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm doing a bash script, and I can't seem to get the sleep command (near the end) to take a variable value. Can anyone see what's wrong?
<Seven_Six_Two> http://pastebin.com/95sBHvi5
<jda2000> Aktiffisus, What version of Ubuntu?
<Aktiffisus> wait?
<Aktiffisus> 12.04
<Aktiffisus> LTS 64 bits
<Aktiffisus> jda can you hep me whith other thing?
<Aktiffisus> i want to monitor my  temperatures and control cpu frecuency
<jda2000> Seven_Six_Two, To go from minutes to seconds you MULTIPLY by 60.
<jda2000> Aktiffisus, I don't know how to do that.
<ben64_> Aktiffisus: there are lots of things to do that
<Aktiffisus> i am noob and i ask  here because
<Aktiffisus> i read some documents and incluse some forum entries and always have problems i prefer  the personal consult
<Aktiffisus> and human experience
<Seven_Six_Two> jda2000, thanks!
<Aktiffisus> Ben can you sugest me one way to see temperature and control cpu frecuency
<Seven_Six_Two> and  one more thing... I get this error "/home/fathead/time-lapse: 1: /home/fathead/time-lapse: arithmetic expression: expecting EOF: "00008+1"" after 8 images, and no more save.
<ben64_> Aktiffisus: there should be applets you can add to the bar to do those things
<Aktiffisus> im ussing unity and i am nob i dont know how to do
<Aktiffisus> and what are a safe applet
<VisCOUS> Seven, what language is that in?
<ben64_> look in the softwate center Aktiffisus
<Seven_Six_Two> bash
<VisCOUS> Oh. You mean it's in bash.
<Aktiffisus> do you recomend me one?
<VisCOUS> Lol
<VisCOUS> Cool
<netlar> Anyone try to shutdown when there is at least one person logged in?
<Aktiffisus> in particular i see psensor to temperatures but dont whow gpu temperature
<Aktiffisus> wait
<Seven_Six_Two> yeah. a nearly functional script.
<Aktiffisus> because that i ask you ben
<ben64_> Aktiffisus: i don't use unity
<Aktiffisus> ohhh u_u
<jda2000> Seven_Six_Two, Numbers starting with zero are octal numbers and it is illegal for them to have an '8'.
<netlar> Just curious, becuase I want to report a bug to launchpad
<Aktiffisus> i try to use gnome but  some windows crashes or frozen when maximize
<jda2000> Seven_Six_Two, And you should be in #bash
<Ben65> Aktiffisus: depends on your gpu, but psensor shows my gpu temp
<Aktiffisus> my gpu are ati
<VisCOUS> Are bash scripts for use in the ubuntu terminal, or can you run them in python or something?
<Aktiffisus> radeon
<Ben65> Aktiffisus: i don't use ati
<jda2000> VisCOUS, Right in the terminal.
<VisCOUS> Huh, cool.
<SIFTU> Seven_Six_Two: I think you want to convert minutes into seconds which would be * and not /
<jda2000> Seven_Six_Two, Numbers starting with zero are octal numbers and it is illegal for them to have an '8'.
<Aktiffisus> Ben jda says me i dont need to use any security tool to ubuntu i trust he but  you use any security tool
<Seven_Six_Two> jda2000, I found that in a search, I'm just not sure where the error is occuring or how to fix it.
<Aktiffisus> sorry ben if i am"molesto"
<jda2000> Seven_Six_Two, Put in a bunch of echos until you know where the problem is.
<SIFTU> Seven_Six_Two: or set +x
<Seven_Six_Two> +x? the script is already executable
<jda2000> CU
<Seven_Six_Two> jda2000, I'll give it a shot. later.
<SIFTU> Seven_Six_Two: it doesnt make it executable, it will trace it
<SIFTU> Seven_Six_Two: man set
<Seven_Six_Two> no manual entry for set
<kaushal> Hi
<Ben64> Aktiffisus: the security tool i use is "common sense"
<Seven_Six_Two> likely bash builtin?
<kaushal> How do i focus pidgin window on Ubuntu 13.04 raring running unity whenever any buddy contact me?
<sendaljepit> ask All :)
<Aktiffisus> Finally some one knows about one alternative to one note from microsoft?
<Aktiffisus> i dont find any similar to linux
<Seven_Six_Two> Aktiffisus, I use nixnote
<SIFTU> Seven_Six_Two: hmm why are you using /bin/sh?
<Seven_Six_Two> SIFTU, habit.
<Aktiffisus> it dont comes on spanish
<Aktiffisus> ?
<switching> there is a piece of software that contains a number of custom drivers for printers not supported on ubuntu but I cannot remember its name.  anyone know?
<Aktiffisus> or something more easy to use i see nix note complicated
<Aktiffisus> i feel i am irritating whith my ignorance
<Aktiffisus> sorry u_u
<sendaljepit> after drop INPUT OUTPUT FORWARD,how is the way to open port ping,ftp,ssh??
<jda2000> Seven_Six_Two, Look at line 8 and 31 .    You are going to have to strip leading zeros in your numbers before adding 1 because 00008 is invalid.
<Aktiffisus> another alternative to nix note? more easy and preferential on spanish
<jda2000> Seven_Six_Two, The 0000 means it is an octal number (base 8) onl valid digits are 0-7.
<sendaljepit> help me pliss
<jda2000> Seven_Six_Two, So when it sees the 8 it doesn't want to do the math.
<allure> hi! Getting this error: http://pastebin.com/7LrTPwr9 - and I cant find where to change mailserver.user to mailuserver.virtual_users ... any help?
<Seven_Six_Two> jda2000, that's troubling, because I need the padding...
<Aktiffisus> WHAt happen senda
<sendaljepit> after drop INPUT OUTPUT FORWARD,how is the way to open port ping,ftp,ssh??
<jda2000> Seveas, You can always put it back.
<Seven_Six_Two> jda2000, can I force values to int?
<jda2000> Seven_Six_Two, You can always put it back.
<jda2000> Seven_Six_Two, Using $(( )) is about the best you can do.
<switching> never mind, it's called turboprint
<jda2000> Seven_Six_Two, but 00008 just won't fly.
<Seven_Six_Two> jda2000, alright. I'm not sure how to strip them, but I'll figure it out. It's likely an easy regex
<jda2000> Seven_Six_Two, sed can do it.    and so can bash.
<Seven_Six_Two> jda2000, thanks. I'm going to try it with bash.
<Aktiffisus> someone here uses unity desktop enviroment?
<allure> hi! Getting this error: http://pastebin.com/7LrTPwr9 - and I cant find where to change mailserver.user to mailuserver.virtual_users ... any help?
<jda2000> Seven_Six_Two, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/067
<jda2000> Seven_Six_Two, Which you could find via #bash
<Aktiffisus> wait a second
<elkingrey> I created a launcher icon following some directions online, but now I want to remove an icon, not from the launcher panel. I mean I created an icon with the wrong image, and now it's a duplicate with the real one, so I want to delete it.
<VisCOUS> Anyone ever had the ubuntu 12.04LTS window not resize to half the screen when dragged to the corner of the desktop?
<Fifo_FreeDOS> Hi, typing here with FreeDOS, but I LOVE Ubuntu 12.04!
<VisCOUS> Okay lol
<allure> hi! Getting this error: http://pastebin.com/7LrTPwr9 - and I cant find where to change mailserver.user to mailuserver.virtual_users ... any help?
<Seven_Six_Two> jda2000, thanks again! I've bookmarked that wiki, and I've used sed for stripping leading 0s. Testing now, and then I will replace ls.Update... sed did the trick! I'm so happy!
<ramon> i want to burn a cd but ubuntu does not recognizing the dvd when i put it in...what should i do?
<ramon> brasero keep saying replace a disc for a support cd/dvd
<onats> hi guys
<onats> can anyone point me to a reference private cloud / openstack architecture hardware?
<compgeek812> hola
<Seven_Six_Two> onats you're looking for a server?
<onats> Seven_Six_Two: yes, and trying to understand the minimums. Choosing between going openstack or vmware
<Seven_Six_Two> onats, do you want to build your own server?
<Seven_Six_Two> onats, you're looking for many cores and much ram.
<onats> 6 x 2 cores, 24GB Ram
<Ari-Yang> hmm... wonder if there are system requirements for ubuntu 13.04
<onats> sorry, 2x 6 cores
<makara> hi. My application won't run, says "Unable to locate package libXmu.so.6"
<Seven_Six_Two> onats, that's not bad. are you going to run 6 instances?
<onats> Seven_Six_Two: well current setup is 6-7 physical machines. i want to move it into a cloud
<onats> or i mean a virtualised environment
<Seven_Six_Two> onats, that setup would just cover it.
<jakemp> none of my other computer appear when I go to the software center and sync
<onats> Seven_Six_Two: 2 of these?
<Seven_Six_Two> onats, what's the use cases?
<onats> I'm reading the docs, and i need one controller, and one compute node?
<onats> so that means I'm still lacking a 3rd machine for failover?
<Birdo> hey everyone, I'm trying to correctly setup xubuntu here on my Macbook Pro 6-2.  Right now I'm having problems adjusting my screen brightness - apparently the problem is the nvidia driver... I believe my MBP's model has a 330m. How do I install this driver? On the Ubuntu community help wiki it says to just select the recommended nvidia driver in system -> admin -> hardware drivers which I do not see in xfce
<Seven_Six_Two> onats, what are you trying to do?
<onats> Seven_Six_Two: virtualised environment, with HW failover
<onats> so if one machine goes down, services are still running
<Birdo> Also, my screen brightness adjusted perfectly when I booted from the livecd, but not after installation
<Seven_Six_Two> onats, yes, but what for? Who is using the computers, and what are they doing?
<onats> database servers mostly
<Seven_Six_Two> for a corporation? 6-7 individuals?
<Seven_Six_Two> onats, really it depends on the workload that you need done. if you're running mysql with 100 queries a day, you don't need a dedicated machine. If it's for a corporate network of 1k users, well that's different.
<onats> Seven_Six_Two: more of like < 10 individuals.
<onats> the hardware setup is causing issues as we're encountering hardware failures.
<onats> MSSQL is running btw
<onats> oh, can i run windows instances on openstack?
<Seven_Six_Two> onats, if it's lightweight use, you could probably offload to EC2
<onats> Seven_Six_Two: it has to be in-house.
<Seven_Six_Two> onats, I don't know about windows at all...
<Seven_Six_Two> onats, you might want to look in to citriz
<Seven_Six_Two> *citrix
<Ari-Yang> anybody know if this laptop can handle 13.04 (and its kernel)? here are the specs http://sprunge.us/RULD
<onats> citrix virtualisation? thats paid also right?
<Seven_Six_Two> onats, I think so.
<Aktiffisus> hi i have two cuestions
<Aktiffisus> more
<Aktiffisus> im noob
<Aktiffisus> hello verybody again
<foobArrrr> I just installed a flash update, and now flash isn't working any more. restarting browser didn't help.
<Aktiffisus> doo you recomend me install google chrome 64 bits on ubuntu
<Aktiffisus> or how can i install chromium 64 bits for ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> Aktiffisus, I recommend firefox
<Ari-Yang> if you insist on chome, I say install chronium.
<Aktiffisus> firefox goes a litle slow than chrome
<Aktiffisus> how can install 64 bits version of chromium
<Aktiffisus> i dont know
<Ari-Yang> what do you mean "goes a little slow"?
<Ari-Yang> you mean on your computer?
<Aktiffisus> the browser chrome goes too fast  but i am interesed in chromium
<Aktiffisus> but dont know how to install 64 bits version
<Aktiffisus> Can you help me to install chromium 64 bits on ubuntu 64 bits
<Ben64> Aktiffisus: if you have 64 bit ubuntu everything you install should be 64 bit
<Ari-Yang> Aktiffisus, open up a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Ari-Yang> then type in your password
<Ari-Yang> or open up Software-Center and search for chromium
<Aktiffisus> ok wait
<Ari-Yang> I don't have to wait, I gave you the instructions, now you take your time and go through it.
<Aktiffisus> sorry
<Ari-Yang> no need to apologize...
<Ari-Yang> feel free to ask for help, Aktiffisus.
<Aktiffisus> belive me i need too much help
<Aktiffisus> im new and i like too much ubuntu
<Aktiffisus> and saved my life and my wallet
<Aktiffisus> Ary yang while choromium downloads
<Aktiffisus> can you recomend me one way to monitor and control frecuency cpu on unity?
<Aktiffisus> ubuntu 12.04
<Ari-Yang> Aktiffisus, in terminal type sudo apt-get install indicator-cpufreq
<Ari-Yang> or search for indicator-cpufreq in Software-Center
<netlar> Is Conky save for 13.04?
<netlar> safe*
<Ari-Yang> I'm not sure....
 * Ari-Yang wonders if 13.04 is safe for his laptop
<Ari-Yang> lol
<Aktiffisus> For now  d you know about one sensor activity motitor temps  who support ati catalyst?
<Ben64> Aktiffisus: try this in terminal - aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-gettemperature
<Aktiffisus> i try p sensors on soft center but i dont see
<crypto> hi
<Hx2> Strange problem Ive got here: When browsing web pages with lot of graphics and effects, my session just restarts completely closing everything and sendimg me to gdm again for login. ANy clues?
<Aktiffisus> ad now i can install p sensors to see the temp rigth Ben?
<Ben64> Aktiffisus: i dont think ati supports that
<Aktiffisus> whhat temp indicator must i have to install?
<Hx2> any help?
<Aktiffisus> i have the driver correctly installed and the 3d aceleration works
<Birdo> Ok... added the xorg repositories and nvidia 310.19 drivers and now I have a black screen after the loading screen..... how can I get to a terminal to remove these?
<Bodsda_> Hx2: first thought would be to run firefox from a terminal and redirect the output to a file - force the crasha dn then check if any errors were logged
<Aktiffisus> but dont know how to see all the temps
<Aktiffisus> another alternative to p sensors who supports ati
<Hx2> Bodsa: Nice suggestion.
<Bodsda_> Aktiffisus: anything in tghe ati control panel thing?
<Aktiffisus> yes i see the ati manager in my plications
<Bodsda_> Birdo: similar to this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310/+bug/1093376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1093376 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310 (Ubuntu) "Black screen on boot with Nvidia 310 driver" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Aktiffisus> and glx and glxgears shows it works
<Aktiffisus> before (too much time) i install a sensor who detects ati but dont remember that
<Aktiffisus> that indicator appears on the upper panel
<Aktiffisus> and supports ati
<Ari-Yang> Aktiffisus, are you using fglrx?
<Aktiffisus> fglrx
<Ari-Yang> because if you are, to be honest I don't recommend them, they're horrible :/
<Aktiffisus> yes
<Ari-Yang> but if it's working out just fine for you, okay....
<Aktiffisus> i try  the drivers provided for ubuntu but no one works for me
<Aktiffisus> all says AMD not suported
<Birdo> Bodsda_: Possibly... I just have no idea what to do now that after my loading screen everything goes black.
<Birdo> Bodsda_: Will I have to reinstall ?
<Ari-Yang> reinstall firefox you mean?
<Ari-Yang> perhaps....
<Aktiffisus> yes   are fglrx
<Aktiffisus> and i know one sensor detects fglrx temp gpu
<Aktiffisus> but dont remember
<rtcg72a> how can I fix mathematica being not able to play sounds?
<Hx2> Bodsa: Doesnt log anything, rarely happened, tried again, didnt happen. Ive already looked the log files. ANy specific log to verify? I mean but is that even possible a web viewing ff crashing the whole session?
<Bodsda_> Birdo: no - first thing to do is to boot in single user mode and regenerate your xorg.conf with nvidia-settings
<Aktiffisus> ok  i dont insist whith ati gpu temp
<Aktiffisus> i will ask you another thing
<Birdo> I just don't understand why the nvidia drivers seem to work perfectly from the Live CD (I can adjust brightness, etc), but when after I install ubuntu, I can't adjust brightness and it's apparently the drivers fault.
<Aktiffisus> i want to upgrade libre office to lastest version
<Bodsda_> Birdo: are you sure the livecd was using the 310 driver and not the open source driver?
<Birdo> Bodsda_: I'm not sure. Either way, why doesn't it translate to after install? I expected everything to work out of the box since the Live CD did.
<Hx2> Bodsda: Doesnt log anything, rarely happened, tried again, didnt happen. Ive already looked the log files. ANy specific log to verify? I mean but is that even possible a web viewing ff crashing the whole session?
<Bodsda_> Birdo: I'm assuming the livecd was using the open source driver, and so was your install - after that you installed the proprietary driver and are having issues - can you get to any sort of command prompt?
<Bodsda_> Hx2: sure, unlikely but could happen - what DE are you using, unity
<Bodsda_> ?
<Hx2> happens with unity and gnome 3.8
<Hx2> ubuntu 13.04
<Birdo> Bodsda_: I really have no idea how I can.
<Birdo> Bodsda_: You can't from the grub menu, can you?
<Hx2> Bodsda: happen with unity  and gnome 3.8 . Ubuntu 13.04
<Ben64> Birdo: you can
<Bodsda_> Birdo: there should be an option for single user mode in the grub list when you boot
<Ben64> Birdo: or try CTRL+ALT+F1
<Bodsda_> Hx2: sounds like a hardware problem - has it ever happened when using a different browser?
<Hx2> Bodsda: nop. Just happened this night with a specific site
<Bodsda_> Hx2: reproducable on that site?
<Hx2> Bodsda: Last time i tried didnt happen but tried like 8 times and always happened.  Maybe a video driver problem?
<elkingrey> .
<Hx2> Bodsda: This is ATI.
<Bodsda_> Hx2: thats what I'm thinking
<Bodsda_> Hx2: unlucky :)
<Hx2> Bodsda: Yeah, the driver isnt so good like the one for nvidia.
<Ari-Yang> why the smile? ^
<Bodsda_> Hx2: drop back to the open source driver and test
<Ari-Yang> Hx2, are you using open source drivers? or fglrx?
<Birdo> Bodsda_: There isn't an option, what I found on the Internet was that I have to edit the boot instructions to boot into single user
<Bodsda_> Ari-Yang: sarcasm
<Ari-Yang> because fglrx is just garbage
<Hx2> Ari-Yang: fglrx
<Ari-Yang> yes
<Ari-Yang> switch back to open source! O:
<Ari-Yang> fglrx is horrible for me too. open source drivers are 100x better
<Bodsda_> Birdo: yeah, they used to give you an entry pre configured for it - now you have to hit 'e' and add 'single' to the end of the boot parameters iirc
<Hx2> Ari-Yang: No more gaming :( ?  Are you sure OSource drivers are that good? I mean I felt it laggy.
<Ari-Yang> Hx2, I don't know =/ you'll have to test. If you don't game that often, maybe you can just simply switch back and forth?
<Ari-Yang> if you're a heavy gamer and game often, then maybe you'll just have to stick with fglrx and just deal with whatever bugs you have ;<
<Hx2> Ari-Yang: Im recently new to ATI, usually Ill strick with Nvidia. Propietary drivers for ATi are always that bad?
<Bodsda_> Hx2: historically, yes
<Ari-Yang> yeah, with linux they're bad.
<Bodsda_> Hx2: although ATI is getting some attention in the 3.10 kernel release
<Ari-Yang> I mean when I was on windows on this laptop, I didn't have any graphical problems at all. I dont' have any graphical problems with the open source drivers on ubuntu
<Hx2> Bodsda and Ari-Yang: thank you. Will try the open source driver, thanks.
<Ari-Yang> yw, good luck
<Bodsda_> +1
<Bodsda_> After upgrading to 13.04 mocp no longer works, it hangs on 'Trying ALSA...' - anyone else having this problem? I've tried reinstalling the package from repo's - may have to compile and test
<beethoven8201> does anyone have a recommendation for a place to ask for bios unlocking help?
<Guest2081> had anyone troubles with vsftpd?
<Guest2081> I have one server 12.04lts no problems
<Bodsda_> beethoven8201: unlocking as in someone set a bios password and you don't know what it is?
<Guest2081> one server 13.04 same config but I cant connect with local users
<beethoven8201> Bodsda_: unlocking like functionality in the bios has been hidden away
<Bodsda_> beethoven8201: by who? how?
<beethoven8201> the provider of my bios does not allow me to control things
<beethoven8201> such as the processor stepspeed
<beethoven8201> battery usage
<beethoven8201> etc
<Bodsda_> beethoven8201: only thing you can do is update the bios and hope they provide more config options
<beethoven8201> Bodsda_: I've seen some places that mod the bios to unlock it
<beethoven8201> e.g. with a hex editor
<beethoven8201> i.e. some functionality is not visible due to a simple switch
<Bodsda_> beethoven8201: I'm not aware of any user space programs that can interact with the bios - but I may be wrong - you should probably start with overclockers channels/forums
<beethoven8201> thanks Bodsda_
<beethoven8201> Bodsda_: what's the chan?
<Guest2081> but I can connect with anon. user
<Bodsda_> beethoven8201: I don't know if there are any on freenode, but these guys are on quakenet http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17886213
<beethoven8201> k thx
<Ari-Yang> I wonder if ati's proprietary drivers work better on 13.04 than 12.04/12.10
<chenqisu> 昂？睡觉去
<mac> hy all... my ubuntu 12.04lts with gnome desktop enviorment has malfunctioned on sound card - exactly -> to the problem becomes, when i plug in jack 4 mic  and nothing happens.. no input awailable anymore - > grayness
<mac> any1 copy?
<mac> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<michael_p> hiya
<michael_p> lbuntu and xbuntu are the same
<Bodsda_> michael_p: no, they're not - and I think you mean lubuntu and xubuntu
<michael_p> whats the difference
<michael_p> between them both
<Bodsda_> michael_p: the main difference is the desktop environment, xubuntu uses xfce and lubuntu uses lxde
<allure> if I purge dovecot, delete /etc/dovecot and then reinstall, why wont it get created once again?
<michael_p> so the commands are actually the same
<Bodsda_> michael_p: yes, they both use bash
<michael_p> ok maybe you can help when i view a movie or watch youtube i get sound comming out of one speaker
<Bodsda_> michael_p: run 'alsamixer' (without the quotes) and see if any channels are muted, if not then i'd next look at hardware
<michael_p> nope nothing is muted
<Bodsda_> michael_p: I'd be thinking hardware issue next then
<doomlord_> anyone know of an irc client that can auto-switch between channels based on activity
<michael_p>  Card: HDA Intel PCH                                  F1:  Help               │
<michael_p> │ Chip: Cirrus Logic CS4206
<Bodsda_> doomlord_: no, but that's an interesting idea :) I'll look into that thanks
<Hx2> How to remove completely ubuntu-desktop.
<Hx2> ?
<doomlord_> my ideal would be split windows, and it replaces the least active window with any more active offscreen channel ... appart from one locked view
<Bodsda_> doomlord_: I sometimes idle in 10 active channels though - auto switching might get annoying
<doomlord_> it would have to have a switching threshold.. maybe "activity" is measured as an average over 1 minute, say..
<SparkyFlary> anyone know what accounting human resources is?
<mac> hy all... my ubuntu 12.04lts with gnome desktop enviorment has malfunctioned on sound card - exactly -> to the problem becomes, when i plug in jack 4 mic  and nothing happens.. no input awailable anymore - > in sound card settings options is all about mic -> gray
<beethoven8201> How do I get my Ivy Bridge processor to go into turbo mode in Ubuntu?
<Bodsda_> doomlord_: sounds cool - pop me a pm if you ever start developing something
<beethoven8201> I tried setting performance, but I am topping out at normal CPU
<hero100> this is my problem. Ping computer B from computer A, no problem. there is no open port when scanning open ports of computer B from computer A. So I can't ssh to computer B from computer A. How can I check what the problem really is?
<Hx2> Is there any way to get a ubuntu installation to its original form?
<Hx2> without reinstalling
<maui> hi
<maui> im noob\
<Ben64> Hx2: original = fresh install... so why not reinstall?
<maui> i dont know how to search in mozilla
<maui> for example,in windows, i press ctrl and f\
<Ben64> maui: still ctrl+f
<maui> and immediately i get the search pane\
<qdb> hello. how to check http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/7.0.0/i386/iso-cd/MD5SUMS.sign ?
<MonkeyDust> qdb  better ask in the debian channel
<qdb> MonkeyDust, i am now sitting in ubuntu
<michael_p> i am using i mac 27
<zenergi> is there a way to specify which NIC to use when you have 2? (e.g. how can I ping google.com from the second NIC in a server?)
<Ben64> zenergi: you'd have to set routes
<zenergi> Ben64: Ahh, so you'd have to hard code specific ranges into the routing table?
<maui> does bittorent work on linux?
<zenergi> maui: of course
<qdb> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-to-make-use-of-md5sums-sign-file-on-debian-iso-downloads-705981/
<Ben64> qdb: again, try #debian
<Mrokii> Hello. What could be the reason that on a fresh 13.04 install, almost no app plays any sound? My music player (Guayadeque) plays sound, Firefox plays some event sounds, but no installed browser plays Flash-sounds. VLC doesn't play any sound either.
<maui> i can't just install bittorent
<maui> and im a noob
<maui> so i have to switch to vuze
<maui> but there is one software only for windows that i dire need to use in ubuntu...
<MonkeyDust> maui  ubuntu has Deluge
<maui> deluge for p2p
<hellrazor_> they still have bash programmable completion on be default?
<hellrazor_> omfg....
<hellrazor_> how rertarded can some people be...
<maui> i need to use in ubuntu this -> infomagic-extra.sof6976479150tware.informer.com
<maui> its developer told me a trick he heard
<maui> ''will run on linux via "Wine" windows binary.''
<maui> is this true for ubuntu?\
<gustav_> maui: Yes.
<maui> ok will try it
<gustav_> BTW, I'm the Yes Man.
<gustav_> lololol
<maui> yes
<gustav_> jk, it will work.
<gustav_> Yes.
<maui> yes
<gustav_> No.
<gustav_> :O
<maui> gustav can you go shop a kebab for me in 10 minutes so that I use ubuntu better?\
<gustav_> maui: Yes.
<gustav_> No, I can't. :P
<maui> you said yes\
<gustav_> maui: Where do you live?
<maui> here
<gustav_> Ok, well, I get a kebab and you go get it here.
<llutz> please take the nonsense to #ubuntu-offtopic
<maui> exactly
<maui> ok sorry
<maui> just working out my angst for using a non windows for first time:)
<gustav_> Is there a #psychotherapy?
<maui> dunno, I just joined the other channel to find out
<gustav_> There is now. xD
<maui> yes
<gustav_> Yes.
<oye> I am facing the same issue with the flash player in Ubuntu as I did in Windows. Audio and video part ways, and video playback it's more of a slideshow. I take for granted it's an ATI problem-to-be-solved.
<gustav_> Is there an alphanumeric way to change to an open window in irssi? I have so many windows lol.
<MonkeyDust> gustav_  I use irssi, try alt-arrow left or rght
<gustav_> MonkeyDust: Yeah but if I want to go to a named channel?
<auronandace> gustav_: alt + number
<llutz> gustav_: esc+win-no
<oye> gustav_: /window (windownumber) like: /window 5
<gustav_> Like /j #ubuntu if I'm lost.
<gustav_> And irssi can find the windownumber.
<llutz> gustav_: /window list
<gustav_> Okay.
<gustav_> I have to page twice to see all channels.
<varun> hi all, how to toggle control from main display to extended display from keyboard ?
<dawkirst> Hi guys, without giving a full description of what I'm trying to do I'll just try my luck (maybe this is a common error): when executing a bash script I get a 'dirname: missing operand' and 'basename: missing operand' error. Any ideas?
<auronandace> dawkirst: try in #bash
<dawkirst> auronandace, ok, thanks.
<llutz> dawkirst: man basename, man dirname
<llutz> (i'd guess spaces in file-/dirnames, but without details ...)
<fractaline> any kde users here?
<fractaline> or is there a channel for kde?
<llutz> fractaline: #kde or #kubuntu
<dawkirst> llutz, thanks. I'll poke around first, then give details :)
<fractaline> llutz, thanks
<llutz> !mir > llutz
<ubottu> llutz, please see my private message
<irradicate> suy guys
<irradicate> can any one help me?
<irradicate> im tring to run league of legends on my ubuntu because i gave up windows
<MonkeyDust> irradicate  start with a question
<k1l_> !wine | irradicate that is your best chance. but i didnt get it running last time i tried
<ubottu> irradicate that is your best chance. but i didnt get it running last time i tried: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<irradicate> Ok, i got league installed and everything via playonlinux that runs off of wine everything works great until gameplay my screen freezes i hear music still going tho
<maui> i dont know how to install winehq ppa so im installing wine straight to  linux
<irradicate> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<auronandace> maui: you don't need a ppa, wine is in the repos
<k1l_> irradicate: best is to ask the wine guys about that
<MonkeyDust> !find wine | maui
<irradicate> darn
<ubottu> maui: Found: gnome-wine-icon-theme, q4wine, shiki-wine-theme, wine, wine1.4, wine1.4-dbg, wine1.4-dev, wine1.4-i386, winefish, winetricks (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wine&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<maui> here i thought it says i need it ->> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<auronandace> !repo | maui
<ubottu> maui: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<maui> define 'package' in....windows terms
<auronandace> !software | maui
<ubottu> maui: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Mrokii> Can somebody recommend an alternative for that crappy new Nautilus in 13.04?
<MonkeyDust> maui  ubuntu has its own software sources, it's called 'repositories' or 'repos' for short
<auronandace> maui: in windows it is normal to go anywhere to install packages, in linux you use repositories
<_RadioHead> j #miuiandroid
<maui> ic auronandace
<_RadioHead> sorry
<auronandace> maui: whatever is in the repos are tested so that they are known to work, it is usually a bad idea to install things from outside the repos
<MonkeyDust> maui  read this http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<gustav_> maui: Don't worry. You'll forget Windows in no time.
<maui> more reading now
<gustav_> maui: Linux has pipes!
<oye> Mrokii: KDE.
<iDrofox> hello, which is the best mp3 player for ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> iDrofox  audacious is nice
<iDrofox> MonkeyDust: thx i will download it now, rhythmbox is good but crashed when i select lot of songs in one!
<Mrokii> iDrofox: Banshee is pretty popular as well, I think. Another one is Clementine. I'm using Guayadeque at the moment.
<iDrofox> Mrokii: Thx currently i downloaded  audacious  and trying it.I will try the others too!
<derWachert> hi there
<derWachert> what is the command line command to show the mouse cursor position? theres a possible binding to the control key but is there also a command avaible to use?
<dr_willis> derWachert:  i recall 'xev' but thts not really a commandline app i think.. but it might have options
<ActionParsnip> derWachert: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8480073/how-would-i-get-the-current-mouse-coordinates-in-bash
<derWachert> i dont need the coordinates
<ActionParsnip> derWachert: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bash+get+mouse+position&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a is all I used, nothing fancy
<derWachert> theres an setting in the system settings to show the position with a flcikering circlew around the cursor
<ActionParsnip> derWachert: do you mean to help find it on the screen?
<derWachert> using the control key
<derWachert> yes!
<Mrokii> oye: I guess I'll give KDE another try as Nautilis is seriously annoying. Which package do I have to install for KDE? I mean, which one is the base package?
<derWachert> and i need to activate this, using a command in an bash file
<dr_willis> thats a compiz feature.. puts flames around the cursor
<dr_willis> theres also some gnome setting i recall that can do  a 'ping' sort of circle around the pointer
<maui> when i install a program through the software center of ubuntu, is it not certain that it will go to a repos?
<dr_willis> maui:  to a repo? you install packages FROM repos...
<ActionParsnip> derWachert: its hard coded too so should work in most distros
<llutz> Mrokii: have you tried pcmanfm? would be much lighter than installing all the KDE-stuff just to get a filemanager (konqueror, dolphin)
<maui> so its bad idea installing from anywhere except the software center of ubuntu?
<Mrokii> llutz: Not sure. I'll take a look, thanks.
<MonkeyDust> maui  yes, software center is one way to browse the repos
<dr_willis> maui:  theres unofficial ppa's you can use..
<derWachert> ActionParsnip, what should work?
<Timmy> I have installed ubuntu on one of my partitions and now I am on a live disk to repair that, how can I find out in which partition I have installed ubuntu?
<derWachert> the feature is working
<ActionParsnip> maui: they all use the same backend so use apt-get if you want, it doesn't matter if you switch between
<derWachert> but i need to activate it using a command line command
 * maui goes to search repos for ubuntu outside the ubuntu center
<dr_willis> maui:  then theres a few cases where you download the .deb package and install it  instead of using a repo/ppa
<dr_willis> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ActionParsnip> derWachert: the CTRL key thing to locate mouse pointer on screen
<derWachert> yes
<derWachert> this works
<dr_willis> !ppa | maui
<ubottu> maui: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ActionParsnip> maui: if you use PPAs and 3rd party sources then results cannot beguarunteed etc etc
<MonkeyDust> maui  if you do that and you ruin your system, you're on your own, non-official sources are not supported
<derWachert> the problem: i have a bash script usiong xte to bind a special key what does a mouseclick and press+release the control key
<dr_willis> maui:  what software are you looking for?
<derWachert> so i click one key and it does two
<derWachert> but thats not wirking in html select fields
<derWachert> so i would try to start the "control" key effect showing the cursor, using a command line command
<derWachert> and not emulating the control key
<MonkeyDust> maui  the repos make things safe and easy for the user, why do you want to complicate things?
<dr_willis> derWachert:  im not sure gnome has a command to do that...
<maui> cause i need to install a windows programme I can't live without
<dr_willis> maui:  you dont use ppas for windows apps... you use WINE to install the windows executables
<dr_willis> maui:  what app are you refering to exactly?
<MonkeyDust> maui  what program would that be?
<maui> I downloaded 'wine' but I dont see it on my tab list on the vertical left
<maui> infomagic-extra.sof6976479150tware.informer.com is the win programme i need
<dr_willis> maui:  because it dosent have a gui
<FourFire> Hello
<maui> ok no im lost again
<dr_willis> maui:  download the windows installer.. then use  'wine whatevertheinstalleriscalled.exe'  to run it in wine
<gordonjcp> maui: What's the software you're trying to install?
<MonkeyDust> maui  what does the program do?
<maui> this program is the pbest program to quote in essays
<FourFire> I am a new user of ubuntu, and I would like to know the process of locating and installing drivers for hardware which doesn't work out of the box
<maui> a bit of organisation:)
<FourFire> Could someone explain how this is done please?
<dr_willis> maui:  or if you double click the .exe it may start it in wine automatically
<maui> ok dr, wil try that
<lazers> FourFire: What hardware?
<dr_willis> FourFire:  most of the time you use the 'addational drivers' tool.. but it depends on the hardware
<FourFire> A latop touchpad, doesn't rightclick which is annoying
<FourFire> (on windows now)
<gordonjcp> FourFire: what kind of laptop?
<dr_willis> FourFire:  that sounds more like a bug. not a missing driver.
<gordonjcp> FourFire: better still, what kind of touchpad?
<FourFire> this one http://www.cnet.com/laptops/hp-probook-4320s-13/4505-3121_7-35295308.html
<dr_willis> FourFire:  what ubuntu release are you using?
<FourFire> 12.04
<maui> no dr.willis, i downloaded wine then the program i want (http://www.factsfacts.com/IMagic/), then clicked on the programm exe but it did not start
<maui> brb
<dr_willis> maui:  and did it do anything at all?
<gordonjcp> maui: what is the program?
<maui> http://www.factsfacts.com/IMagic/ is the program
<dr_willis> FourFire:  you might want to check askubuntu.com and the forums for that exact make laptop. there may be known work arounds to the issue
<gordonjcp> maui: what *is* it though?
<maui> windows
<gordonjcp> maui: that's just a link to a website
<gordonjcp> what does it do?
<dr_willis> maui:  i always launch  .exe's via the command line so i can see any error messages...    wine /home/username/path/to/the/windowsname.exe
<dr_willis> maui:  and not all windows apps work in wine
<maui> http://www.factsfacts.com/IMagic/IMagic32.exe
<maui> can u install in your ubuntu and tell me
<dr_willis> maui:  you can install it.....  via the command line...
<dr_willis> if its in your Downloads directory
<thrantir> hi to all
<oye_> Why amaroK keeps telling me I need an mp3 decoder, when I actually have it?
<dr_willis> cd ~/Downloads
<dr_willis> wine IMagic32.exe
<thrantir> is there someone skilled on libnetfilter develope?
<ActionParsnip> maui: what does the app do?
<dr_willis> !terminal > maui
<ubottu> maui, please see my private message
<dr_willis> maui:  to get to a terminal go to the 'dash' and type 'terminal' and there should be an icon for it...
<dr_willis> or   alt-ctrl-t
<MonkeyDust> maui  are you sure there's no linux/ubuntu program that does what you need?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: that's why I asked :)
<maui> monkey, i haven't found one
<maui> if you know any programm that is similar... to magicinfo
<ActionParsnip> maui: what does it do???
<maui> i guess i have to search for productivity tools in the repos
<ActionParsnip> maui: you can't just say app names and expect people to know every concievable application...
<dr_willis> i havent really heard what  magicinfo does....
<maui> action, it helps you type in quotes from books, with bibliographic data, and then in one WINDOW you can click and see many of them as you need them
<ActionParsnip> maui: what do you need the app to achieve? what is the goal
<Aktiffisus> hi i want help whith lmsensors and p sensors
<Aktiffisus> please help
<maui> to toggle between various quotes i typed and saved
<Aktiffisus> and thank you and good nigth for verybodoy
<maui> for example, in xchat, i can toggle between channels
<maui> and private chats
<dr_willis> cant say ive needed to do a term paper... in decades... ;P
<maui> but i dont need to use any irc convos in an essay:)
<dr_willis> so it just shows    referances for your papers. in doffernt formats..
<maui> it allows me to type in and save different quotes. <then it allows me to toggle between them as i need it
<Aktiffisus> hi can you help me i install psensors and dont detect my hdd my fan and my gpu temperature
<dr_willis> 'toggle btween them' dosent reallyu make much sence to me...
<maui> toggle, no between them:)
<Aktiffisus> i install lmsensors too and can see this temperatures on terminal but i want to see in graphical
<maui> you can install and use it and see for yourself
<Aktiffisus> nobody helps?
<dr_willis> silly andchat.. still crashes on nick completion for me all the time.
<dr_willis> Aktiffisus:  help with what?
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: try waiting longer than 60 seconds for an answer
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  maybe conky is what you want
<Aktiffisus> Willis   the problem are i install p sensors and dont detect the gpu temp, or fan or hd, i install lm sensors and can see that temps on terminal but i want help to see it in graphical interface
<Aktiffisus> conky?
<dr_willis> theres dozen of hardware monitoring tools in the repos
<dr_willis> conky, gkremllm,  several indicator-applets
<Aktiffisus> i have to uninstall lmsensors and psensors?
<dr_willis> check out 'conky colors' for a nice set of conky config scripts
<dr_willis> its at a deviantart web site
<dr_willis> Aktiffisus:  no... those tools USE lmsensors
<dr_willis> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Aktiffisus> if i use conky can remove psensors
<dr_willis> no idea what psensors is
<dr_willis> !info psensors
<ubottu> Package psensors does not exist in raring
<dr_willis> most of the tools out there  use lmsensors to get the actual info...
<Aktiffisus> but conky helps me to see the temps righth?
<llutz> !info psensor
<ubottu> psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0.3-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 56 kB, installed size 392 kB
<Aktiffisus> i am noob
<dr_willis> Aktiffisus:  time to learn some stuff then i guess...
<dr_willis> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-2 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<dr_willis> conky is about the most flexiable 'system monitor' out there.
<dr_willis> theres most likely several indicator-applets you can install that would show the info in the top right panel area
<Aktiffisus> i am using unity it works in unity?
<dr_willis> conky works in unity.. as does gkrellm, and indicator-applets are part of unity.... so yes to all
<dr_willis> !info gkrellm
<ubottu> gkrellm (source: gkrellm): GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.5-3ubuntu1 (raring), package size 764 kB, installed size 2049 kB
<dr_willis> then theres various docks that can give you a panel of widgits to display info.. or even have widgits on the desktop
 * maui located and started the ...<terminal>
<dr_willis> depends on how you want to see the info.
<sandeep> hi
<Aktiffisus> excuse me
<Aktiffisus> i am too slow for english
<sandeep> Yes
<dr_willis> Aktiffisus:  try installing and running gkrellm - its a handy little tool thats easy to use.
<Guest11874> k
<Guest11874> okay
<Aktiffisus> how to
<Aktiffisus> sudo apt-get install
<dr_willis> !info gkrellm
<ubottu> gkrellm (source: gkrellm): GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.5-3ubuntu1 (raring), package size 764 kB, installed size 2049 kB
<dr_willis> the 'source' the bot says is the package name to use...
<dr_willis> so    sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<dr_willis> there might be extra gkrellm plugins also in the repos.
<dr_willis> so    sudo apt-get install gkrellm<tab>    may show other packages you may want
<maui> I can't do the line for 'cd - downloads'
<maui> oh great:/
<dr_willis> maui:  it was cd ~/Downloads
<dr_willis> or just 'cd Downloads'
<maui> cd ~/Downloads
<dr_willis> maui:  and CASE matters in linux
<maui> no such file or directory:)
<sonofzeus> Hello
<dr_willis> maui:  check your spelling and path..       cd /home/yourusername/Downloads     should also work... with YOUR username
<Ashael> יקךךם
<Ashael> hello
<sonofzeus> I opened the file "/etc/fstab" and added this line tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults,ro 0 0 according to this guide over here : http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/
<maui> must reboot in english i think
<Aktiffisus> srry for the delay wilis
<MonkeyDust> !hebrew
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Aktiffisus> but that app only whos cpu usage and disk usage
<sonofzeus> and i've read somewhere that that makes chrome dysfunctional
<sonofzeus> But chromes running fine
<Aktiffisus> i want to see the gpu temps and afan usage
<dr_willis> Aktiffisus:  gkrellm has dozens of modules to show differnt info
<Ashael> MonkeyDust: thanks, but I speak English
<dr_willis> Aktiffisus:  check its docs/settings... or use conky.. which can display most anything you will ever want.
<ActionParsnip> sonofzeus: isn't that default?
<Ashael> so, i've stumbled upon the dreadful no-hdmi-sound bug. had problems updating to a generic kernel. help pls?
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  thats what i was just thinking.. its the default here i belive
<maui> i had to deinstall my native language cause the instructions i get here are in >English
<ActionParsnip> sonofzeus: yes, it is default (dr_willis)
<dr_willis> maui:  i thought you can select the language at the Login screen...  (i only use english)
<maui> oh yes! its not in english yet
<Ashael> anyone care to help with the no-hdmi-sound bug?
<Aktiffisus> conky dont shows temperatures too
<sonofzeus> Can anyone help me out?
<Aktiffisus> i see is a system monitor too
<dr_willis> Aktiffisus:  conky definatly CAN show temps.. if you configure it to do so...
<MonkeyDust> Ashael  as soon as someone enters who can help, s/he will :)
<ActionParsnip> Ashael: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<dr_willis> Aktiffisus:  search for 'conky colors' for a very nice example conky config setup
<Aktiffisus> yeah i see
<Aktiffisus> a screenshot
<Aktiffisus> i think dont shows temperatures
<Aktiffisus> i will uninstall psensors
<maui> how do i change the os language entirelly?
<dr_willis> conky can show most anything you would ever want to see.
<dr_willis> if you configure it to do so
<maui> from keyboard settings/language settings?
<sonofzeus> okay I will be waiting
<sonofzeus> pls help me
<dr_willis> sonofzeus:  i missed the actual problem?
<sonofzeus> ok
<sonofzeus> tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults,ro 0 0 I put this line in the file "/etc/fstab" and I've read that that will make chrome fail but chrome works fine
<sonofzeus> link:http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/
<llutz> sonofzeus: if it works, what is your problem then?
<K1lleD> hey guys i will ask again, http://images01.olx.in/ui/20/44/40/1333794153_347104440_1-HP-Mobile-Remote-Control-For-Pavilion-dv4dv5dv7-Series-PC-463979-001-FOR-SALE-Adugodi.jpg can i make this work. ubuntu 12.04, HP pavilion dv6-2010eq ??
<dr_willis> sonofzeus:  and we said.. 'thats the default' and it definatly works for most people fine.... so... the prrovblem is?
<Aktiffisus> ok i will go
<sonofzeus> Yeah but its been clearly stated that chrome doesnt work in the ubuntu documentation
<Aktiffisus> to install conky
<dr_willis> err.,.  itsecurity.com is not  ubuntu documetation..
<sonofzeus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StricterDefaults
<dr_willis> chrome does work here.
<sonofzeus> I was offline a bit
<sonofzeus> offline for a bit*
<WeThePeople> hi
<dr_willis> sounds to me liek it was a problem in the past that got fixed...
<sonofzeus> sorry I got it all wron
<sonofzeus> wrong*
<sonofzeus> Thanks anyways
<sonofzeus> Bye
<FloodBot1> sonofzeus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<K1lleD> hey guys i will ask again, http://images01.olx.in/ui/20/44/40/1333794153_347104440_1-HP-Mobile-Remote-Control-For-Pavilion-dv4dv5dv7-Series-PC-463979-001-FOR-SALE-Adugodi.jpg can i make this work. ubuntu 12.04, HP pavilion dv6-2010eq ??
<dr_willis> K1lleD:  and what have you tried so far to get it to work?
<Aktiffisus> wllis i installed conky
<Aktiffisus> but dont see anywhere
<Aktiffisus> sudo apt-get install conky
<dr_willis> Aktiffisus:  open a terminak and type 'conky'
<dr_willis> !conky
<dr_willis> conky has rather poor defaults. ;) youi will want to make your own custome .conkyrc
<dr_willis> or try the various ones at the conky web sites
<Aktiffisus> i type conky on therminal
<Aktiffisus> and says something
<Aktiffisus> rare
<Aktiffisus> can i paste here willis?
<dr_willis> conky displahs on the desktop under all the other windows  normally
<dr_willis> !pastebin | Aktiffisus
<ubottu> Aktiffisus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maui> how do i switch language?
<Aktiffisus> ok
<maui> which keys i press
<maui> ctrl and alt?
<dr_willis> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<Aktiffisus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5667077/
<Aktiffisus> here is
<dr_willis> Aktiffisus:  and do you see a conky window on your desktop now?
<dr_willis> miimize all the other windows
<Aktiffisus> let me try
<dr_willis> i whoud think that would of been the first thing you tried......
<klander> hi, how do i check if theres a ubuntu package for apache 2.4 + php 5.4 ?
<klander> sorry, i meant for raring ringtail
<dr_willis> klander:  theres ppa search tools if the version in the repos are to old for you
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<maui> the config pane did not come up to me when i put $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data in terminal
<dr_willis> maui:  you dident put in the $ did you?
<maui> no
<dr_willis> ;)
<maui> it just told me which is the chosen lokale, thats all
<maui> within the termiknal that is
<dr_willis> i thought you could just logout and select a differnt language at the login screen.. but i only use english.. so have never tried any other languages
<klander> ok i guess its not out yet
<klander> ie. theres no official package
<dr_willis> klander:  its very likely there wont ever be an official package.
<skroon> what would be a good place to store iptables (masquerading) rules?
<skroon> so that they get loaded again during boot time
<klander> dr_willis, why is that?
<dr_willis> klander:  because  ubuntu dosnet normally update version of packages btween releases
<dr_willis> except in special cases
<maui> when i log in, i m not given any options except log in as guest, and put the password
<MooFz> Anyone who can help me transfering data from my ubuntu-"server" to my NAS?
<maui> i dont get to choose lokale
<MonkeyDust> MooFz  there's also #ubuntu-server
<dr_willis> maui:  no menus any where on the login screen to select language?
<dr_willis> MooFz:  whats so hard about it?
<MooFz> dr_willis: I want to know what the fastest way is to transfer about 2TB of data
<MonkeyDust> MooFz  rsync -a is fast
<dr_willis> MooFz:  rsync most likely would be the best way.
<dr_willis> depends on how the 2 machines are networked also.. they on the same lan?
<MooFz> I tried Rsync, after 3 days it was on only 70%
<dr_willis> so in 4 days it would be done. ;)
<Ben64> should have waited that last day
<dr_willis> rsync can resume i belive
<MonkeyDust> it can
<Ben64> rsync -aP
<dr_willis> 3 days for 2tb.. i think my raspberry pi can do better then that over usb.....
<dr_willis> it the NAS using a USB hd?
<Ben64> dr_willis: 7.716MB/s
<MooFz> The NAS is using 4 SATA-300 disks
<MooFz> The "server" and NAS are connected of LAN via 100mbit
<MooFz> I think my rasp-pi actually has a better CPU than the NAS xD
<Ben64> thats probably the fastest it does then
<MooFz> what does -aP do with rsync?
<Ben64> man rsync
<dr_willis> Hmm. does the pi have gigibit NIC or just 100 mbit? i dont even rember
<Ben64> 100
<phaidros> hi, since a couple of days my thunderbird is broken in 13.04. it just starts maximized and doesn't give focus back, alt-tab isn't working in that workspace :/ I tried thunderbird-beta already, but lightning and enigmail don't work with that.
<phaidros> any ideas?
<maui> ok, because i installed ubuntu yesterday
<llutz> dr_willis: 100mbit only
<dr_willis> thats what i was thinking..
<maui> can i ask: can i deinstall, reinstall and set up english as os language?
<phaidros> even the unity panel is not visible ..
<dr_willis> My Pi does Ok as a DLNA video server.
<Ben64> raspberry pi shares bandwidth on lan with usb
<phaidros> dr_willis: which software do you as dlna server?
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  what does does -P do with rsync?
<dr_willis> phaidros:  xbmc mainlly.. or i think i played with 'minidlna' also
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: man rsync
<dr_willis> 2 pis  working as xbmc boxs - serveing to each other.. one upstairs  one down..
<MooFz> I use mediatomb as DLNA server
<llutz>  man rsync|less -p \-P
<llutz> finally rpi camera module is out now, new stuff to play with
<MooFz> haha, what could u possibly use that for? :P
<dr_willis> Point it at a fish tank and have a Fish-Cam
<MooFz> hah
<llutz> motion-webcam in birdhouses....
<dr_willis> or make a Fish shaped underwater robot
<MooFz> Fishy
<dr_willis> llutz:  been there.. did that.. :) with a Long usb extension cord and a logitech webcam
<llutz> dr_willis:better with  wireless
<dr_willis> 'robbin-nest-o-cam'
<dr_willis> nest was on the  front porch ;)  easy to see
<MonkeyDust> <°)))><     <-- fish scheme
<dr_willis> wife wanted to watch it from her bedroom..  duct tape and 30ft of usb...  :)
<llutz> MonkeyDust: poor resolution :)
<MooFz> Better wait for RASPBMC Kinect plugin
<dr_willis> bye all
<MooFz> Rsync -aP doesn't go faster than 1.23MB/s :(
<MonkeyDust> MooFz  I guess rsync is the fastest way you'll find
<MooFz> faster than FTP?
<llutz> MooFz: use rsync without ssh-encryption to make it faster
<MooFz> What is the option?
<llutz> MooFz: needs rsync-daemon running "rsync -a foo/ rsync://user@host/foo/
<llutz> MooFz: see /usr/share/doc/rsync/examples/rsyncd.conf and "man rsyncd.conf"
<MooFz> Ok thanks!
<janisozaur> is it possible to see build configuration of subversion package? perhaps a build log?
<kvothetech> janisozaur: when you do the configure/make / make install etc you set the build options....
<janisozaur> kvothetech, yes, but i want to see what options where used to configure subversion package in the repostiry
<gourab> hi can anyone help me?
<gourab> is there anyone ?
<MonkeyDust> gourab  start with a question
<janisozaur> !anyone | gourab
<ubottu> gourab: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gourab> actually I am very new to linux and I just installed ubuntu 13.04 and I want to add the previous gnome stle app launcher where I had menu bar and all the applications listed under it like Internet, Graphics , Games etc. but in this 13.04 there is only a unity launcher at the left
<gourab> <gourab> ?
<MonkeyDust> gourab  you can install Fallback
<gourab> after installing fallback will it be like old?
<MonkeyDust> gourab  it *looks* like gnome2, but it's gnome3
<makara> what happened in the last update: VLC won't go fullscreen over unity panel and Docky won't stay over windows?
<gourab> ok and in my 13.04 gnome is not installed right.?
<MonkeyDust> !find fallback | gourab
<ubottu> gourab: Found: gnome-session-fallback
<gourab> Ok thank you:) let me try
<mihail-moldova> hi
<mihail-moldova> my server does not understand domains with Russian letters
<mihail-moldova> can someone help me to solve this problem
<JediMaster> has anyone here been able to get a FTP over SSL server working on 13.04? vsftpd is completely unusable in 13.04 due to bug #1160372
<ubottu> bug 1160372 in vsftpd (Ubuntu) "Login is not possible" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160372
<Aktiffisus> hello again
<Aktiffisus> and  good nigth
<Aktiffisus> i have two easy cuestions to you
<Aktiffisus> because the sensors make me crazy
<Aktiffisus> can you help me?
<JediMaster> time for the men in white coats?
<Aktiffisus> Can anybody help me to update Libre office to most recent version
<Aktiffisus> ?
<Aktiffisus> hello can anybody help me to update libre office to most recent version?
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<Aktiffisus>  i put that but still have 3 versioni
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  if you want something more recent than what's in the repos, you'd need a ppa
<Aktiffisus> and i know the most resent are 4..
<Aktiffisus> i dont know i  am noob
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  that's why i'm telling, no problem
<JediMaster> Aktiffisus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/libreoffice
<JediMaster> version 4 is available in ubuntu raring (13.04)
<Aktiffisus> i am using LTS 12
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  raring has libre office 4.0.2.2
<JediMaster> upgrade to ubuntu 13.04 and you can get Libre Office 4.0.2
<JediMaster> Aktiffisus, if you stick with 12.04 LTS you won't get the latest version of programs
<marduk> hi
<Guest32501> how do i create a partition and then format it as ntsf so that i install windows in it?
<JediMaster> Aktiffisus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libreoffice 3.5.4 is the latest for 12.04 LTS
<Aktiffisus> i know have a ppa but i lot the website where say how to update whith ppa
<Aktiffisus> can i update to 4 version via ppa?  and how?
<troulouliou_dev> hi i would like to install mdm through a ppa however there is already another mdm official package that correspond to totally another program
<Aktiffisus> please i am noob i am taking notes
<troulouliou_dev> what cani do ?
<JediMaster> Aktiffisus: you might find a ppa or backport of the latest version, but why do you want to stay with 12.04 LTS?
<maui> im also noob:(
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  find a ppa, add it to the software sources, then apt-get update and install libre office
<Aktiffisus> because have lts
<maui> its very restrictive:(
<maui> I need to install some form of windows on a partition
<Aktiffisus> i have the long term support
<Aktiffisus> because i crash system too many times
<Aktiffisus> i am worried and fear to install another version
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  that's normal if you're new
<hulu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1179367 in casper (Ubuntu) "Customizing the live user skel" [Undecided,New]
<hulu> who can help me
<Aktiffisus> monkey how c an i update libre office via ppa
<Aktiffisus> i dont trust on other sites i see in taringa one method but
<Aktiffisus> i trust more on you
<Aktiffisus> you are experienced users
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  like i said: add the ppa to the sources, apt-get update and install it
<Aktiffisus> can you give me the comand complete
<MonkeyDust> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hulu> Aktiffisus: add-apt-repository
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  tip: don't start with ppa's if you're new
<Aktiffisus> can you explain me more easy t‎ipe on terminal----
<hulu> who can help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1179367 in casper (Ubuntu) "Customizing the live user skel" [Undecided,New]
<Aktiffisus> i need libre office 4 because the documents dont see good on libre office 3
<MonkeyDust> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Aktiffisus> wait me a second
<Aktiffisus> i show you the link who says how to update and tell me if that are a rigth method please?
<Aktiffisus> http://www.muylinux.com/2013/03/05/como-instalar-libreoffice-4-0-en-ubuntu-fedora-y-opensuse/
<felon> ill tell the second to wait on you
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  better ask basic advice in your own language, i guess
<Aktiffisus> in ubuntu spanish chanel  not are anybody
<Aktiffisus> the comands who says in terminal are that
<Aktiffisus> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<Aktiffisus> sudo apt-get update
<Aktiffisus> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aktiffisus> they say i must put this to update to libre office 4
<Aktiffisus> is that method safe?
<Aktiffisus> ?????
<makara> in my miserable experience conservative updates to LTS cause as much problems as updates to the standard distro. Its best just to set security updates to daily and turn the rest off completely. Do an update manually only when you have to. Follow the golden rule 'IF IT AIN"T BROKEN DON"T FIX IT'
<MonkeyDust> makara  your question being?...
<Squarepy> Aktiffisus, updating a distro is not something I would do lightly
<makara> you don't need this: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dalle4> Hello
<makara> MonkeyDust, keep to the topic please
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  easiest would be, to use 13.04
<til4k> i dunno why people cant just backup data and wipe it
<Aktiffisus> because are too much data
<troulouliou_dev> hoiw can i install a package from a ppa if it is already in the official repos
<Dalle4> Anyone also have experienced some network problems with Ubuntu server 13.04?
<til4k> troulouliou_dev: synaptic maybe? you can use y-ppa-manager
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  especially, if you have a lot of data, back them up regularly
<troulouliou_dev> til4k, i want to install mdm a gdm fork ; but it is in ubuntu with the same name butit is totally another software
<troulouliou_dev> mdm official ubbuntu : he Middleman System (mdm) is a set of utilities that help you parallelize your shell scripts
<til4k> troulouliou_dev: linux mint
<til4k> ?
<troulouliou_dev> til4k, no ubuntu 13.04
<til4k> 13.04 uses gdm
<til4k> or lightgdm or something
<fanys> lightdm
<Dalle4> xxoxxoxxxxxxxoxoxoxox
<fanys> by default
<til4k> ya
<troulouliou_dev> til4k, im using a ppa for 13.04 that includes mdm but the mdm package already exists in the official repos fir another tool
<til4k> troulouliou_dev: i dunno thats above my pay grade
<til4k> i break my system all the time messing with ppas
<troulouliou_dev> til4k, doing this : http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/install-mint-display-manager-mdm-in.html
<til4k> lol
<Aktiffisus> Loook the problem are libre office 3  dont shows my documents correctly because that i want to know how to upgrade
<troulouliou_dev> gdm customisation has been removed or too console mode for me
<til4k> troulouliou_dev: wouldn't just forcing the newer version in apt-get work?
<troulouliou_dev> apt-cache policy just show me the official âckage from ubuntu
<til4k> Aktiffisus: you want libreoffice 4?
<Aktiffisus> yes til4k
<MonkeyDust> til4k  i told him twice what to do
<Aktiffisus> but i am using 12.04 ubuntu
<Aktiffisus> please explain me too much easy  i am too noob and that world are new for me
<ripthejacker> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<Aktiffisus> i see that comand line
<ripthejacker> !python -v
<til4k> Aktiffisus: ok i looked up the ppa for lucid
<Aktiffisus> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<Aktiffisus> sudo apt-get update
<til4k> it's ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-0
<Aktiffisus> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aktiffisus> how can install it can you tell me the comands
<til4k> oh its not official right
<til4k> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<til4k> sudo apt-get update
<til4k> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Aktiffisus> i .love you
<til4k> download this https://launchpad.net/y-ppa-manager its so muche asier
<Aktiffisus> thank you very much to all
<Aktiffisus> and excuse for be to insistent and fool
<Aktiffisus> but in spanish irc don have novody
<til4k> so i enabled xorg-edgers because out of the box with ATI Radeon 4650 ( i think i forget) was kinda buggy and proprietary drivers or fglrx or fglrx-amdccle was breaking my system -- voila, better performance
<Aktiffisus> nobody
<til4k> but the latest kernel breaks
<til4k> its best i just leave the new kernel alone and boot into the old one right, rather than messing with uninstalling a new kernel?
<til4k> or is that a recipe for disaster
<Aktiffisus> i use propietary drivers and never have problems
<til4k> ya i have crappy intel laptop intergrated stuff
<til4k> on this puppy
<Aktiffisus> hey til4k
<Aktiffisus> thank you
<til4k> Aktiffisus: no prob
<til4k> hasta luego
<Dr_Willis> hasty lumbago?
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<til4k> Dr_Willis: dunno
<Aktiffisus> one cuestion
<Aktiffisus>  if i upgrade to the most recent ubuntu version from my dristro
<Aktiffisus>  i dont loss my configurations and archives?
<Aktiffisus> files
<Dr_Willis> Upgradeing the OS - should not touch your configs
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: no as you will not only have backups, but it only updates the programs
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: you have made backups, right?
<Aktiffisus> i have backups
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: then go crazy :)
<Aktiffisus> but i deelay 6 hours to backup files
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  do you really have any specially customized configs worth saveing? ;P
<marduk_> how do i create a partition so that i install windowns there? it has to be a ntsf partition
<Aktiffisus> can i upgrade from 12.04 to most resent version?
<marduk_> within ubuntu os
<Dr_Willis> marduk_:  gparted can make a ntfs.. or just leave a unallocated part of the HD free and let windows partion it
<Aktiffisus> no but i have too much data on my hoe folder
<Aktiffisus> and pass this again and download again the CD
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  stuff in your /home/whatever is differnt from 'configuration files'
<marduk_> sorry that didnt make sense, when i try to installwindows, it says that my drive is not a ntfs therefre windows cannot be install
<marduk_> ed
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  data worth keeping is data worthbacking up
<marduk_> i only have one giant parition on linux for 500 gb
<marduk_> how do i cut it half
<Dr_Willis> marduk_:  then you will need to use gparted to resize the partion
<marduk_> 250gb linux, and 250 ntsf windows
<ActionParsnip> marduk_: just leave npartitioned space, the windows installer can then format it
<Aktiffisus> can i upgrade whith safety to newest distro?
<MonkeyDust> marduk_  backup, use gparted the change the partitions
<ActionParsnip> marduk_: you will need to reinstate Grub to the MBR as the Windows installer will blindly overwrite it
<MonkeyDust> marduk_  backup, use gparted to change the partitions   <-- correction
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: which release are you on now?
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  theres always risks.
<Aktiffisus> 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: its a release, the distro is still Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: you will need to upgrade to 12.10 first, then to 13.04
<Aktiffisus> and i can whithout reinstall all os create partitions and burn media instalation?
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: sure
<Aktiffisus> how to
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: 13.04 is EOL before 12.10 though, may want to bear that in mind
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Aktiffisus
<ubottu> Aktiffisus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Aktiffisus> i think ubuntu not are too complicated
<sparkzhang> hello
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  what you are doing is not the easiest way to get familiar with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> i dont even get what hes trying to do...
<marduk_> i guess that to partition my ubuntu 500 gb ext4, i must do it via the dvd and not from within ubunt??!
<MonkeyDust> Dr_Willis  use libreoffice 4 on 12.04, with a ppa
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) "Package description does not match content/dependencies" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500
<AtuM> marduk_, do it offline (via the dvd) if your OS is on that disk and you need to change the root partition.. else you can do it online
<Dr_Willis> marduk_:  you do not resize a partion thats in use. ;) so yes. a live cd will be needed
<Aktiffisus> if i upgrade relese dont losse programs or files i have one partition for system and other for home
<Ben64> Aktiffisus: you should just keep 12.04
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  you upgrade the OS.. that  has nothing to do with partions really.... you are worrying about way to much
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  if you want 13.04 - it might be easier to do a clean install however.
<Aktiffisus> yes i am worrie to loss data or something like that
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: run the upgrade to 12.10 and you can then upgrade to 13.04
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: why you are wanting to leave the LTS rlease is a bit weird. The release you are on is supported til April 2017
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  because he want libreoffice 4
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: that's it!?
<marduk_> is 13.04 more convenient for noobs?
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: you can get LibreOffice4 in Precise if that is ALL you are upgrading for....
<ActionParsnip> marduk_: please avoid 'noobs' etc
<marduk_> newbies
<ActionParsnip> marduk_: i'd say Precise was ideal as it is long supported, fewer reinstalls
<ActionParsnip> marduk_: yes I am fully aware of the term, its just not very nice
<marduk_> but i did not come up with the term to insult anyone
<penos> libre office can't open latest microsoft word document
<marduk_> anyways, is Precise a linux  that is friendlier to newbies?
<Aktiffisus> oklet me see  if i understand
<Aktiffisus> can i have libre office 4 on precise ?
<Aktiffisus> 12.04?
<Aktiffisus> how?
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: if all you are upgrading to Raring (via Quantal) is to get LibreOffice4, then I'd hold off and install LibreOffice 4 in Precise. It is fully possible
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: have you searched the web...at all?
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=libreoffice+4+Precise&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb
<Aktiffisus> yes and someone here giveme a procediment but
<Aktiffisus> that dont work
<Aktiffisus> and the other method are from a untrusted resource
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: can you expand on that, simply saying "didn't work" doesn't tell us much at all
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: you can add the GPG key and the PPA will be trusted
<AtuM> ActionParsnip, HE doesn't trust the PPA
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-0; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: works great
<Aktiffisus> ok
<Aktiffisus> the way i found are that
<Aktiffisus> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<Aktiffisus> sudo apt-get update
<Aktiffisus> Then, launch Software Updater and upgrade the packages (alternatively, you can also use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade").
<marduk_> how do i burn an iso to a cd in ubuntu?
<marduk_> i will burn precise and try that too
<MonkeyDust> marduk_  use brasero
<penos> marduk_, k3b
<Guest50319> test123
<Aktiffisus> hey i am upgrading to quantan quetzal
<Aktiffisus> :D
<Guest50319> ada yang pernah mk vmware EXI ngak
<Guest50319> nau tanya" nie
<Aktiffisus> ok now are my rest day i can learn to you
<Myrtti> !id | Guest50319
<ubottu> Guest50319: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Aktiffisus> one cuestion more
<Aktiffisus> how estable and secure are raring 13?
<Aktiffisus> sorry i am a fucking noob
<Tm_T> Aktiffisus: please no cursing or other bad language here
<Aktiffisus> ok sorry
<Tm_T> Aktiffisus: 13.04 release is stable release with 9 months support, is that what you're asking?
<Aktiffisus> i feel like a kid
<Aktiffisus> yes and about security are the same?
<ActionParsnip> marduk_: brasero is in a default install
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: its officially stable
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: you are just new to the OS, that's all
<Aktiffisus> how works for you
<Aktiffisus> ?
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: fine
<Aktiffisus> ok ii try to experience the upgrading
<Aktiffisus> and tell you how works for me
<Aktiffisus> you are very kindly persons
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  next time, start with something simple
<Aktiffisus> if i tlk you about my history
<Aktiffisus> i never end
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Aktiffisus> i am worried about lost programs configurations or my home folder
<Aktiffisus> when i upgrade but i will take the risk
<Aktiffisus> here no say nothing but how much deelays the upgrade?
<Aktiffisus> is less time to download the iso?
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: why upgrade, you are on the LTS. It doesn't make sense....
<Aktiffisus> some one here says must upgrade to have libre office 4
<Aktiffisus> going to cry
 * compdoc hands out hankies
<maui> is mint better for windows user?
<Aktiffisus> i dont recomend mint
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  ActionParsnip told you how to install libreoffice 4 with the ppa, in 12.04
<Aktiffisus> maui
<maui> ok
<maui> cause its recommended for beginners
<Aktiffisus> hummm ubuntu but i let the experts
<Aktiffisus> tells you
<Aktiffisus> look
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: you can get LibreOffice 4 in Precise. I keep telling you
<Aktiffisus> in my personal experience mint have problems whith wireless drivers and atidrivers
<MonkeyDust> < ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-0; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<maui> i can't use the 'visiblebody' atlas in linux
<Aktiffisus> but whith that comands says
<maui> you now, its quite limited to the things that are written for linux
<maui> and those things aren't wide in thematic
<Aktiffisus> "The upgrade  goes parciality you need to update another things"
<Aktiffisus> or something like that
<Aktiffisus> libre office dont install complety and says somethings of quetzal kernel and other things
<Aktiffisus> in the final step
<Aktiffisus> works sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<Aktiffisus> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade").
<Aktiffisus> but someone says it not secure
<Aktiffisus> and the upgrdade starts now
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: it is, the command imports the PPA and the GPG key, making it secure
<Aktiffisus> can i chancel it?
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: its fine, let it run
<Dr_Willis> is theres some really special feature in the latest libreoffice that you just cant live without? ;P
<Squarepy> autocorrect?
<AtuM> the themes ;)
<Aktiffisus> what i let run
<Aktiffisus> ahhhhhhhhh i am crazy
<Aktiffisus> willies the office documents dont shows well on libre office 3 and the documents made in libre office 3 doont show well on windows  and in libre office 4 yes
<Aktiffisus> ok ok i am scared
<Aktiffisus> go for cigarrete anybody wants one?
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: why, you added an extra source of packages and are now using it, where is th problem
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: you install 3rd party apps in Windows, right?
<seronis> I prefer Chrome-beta so I uninstalled firefox when putting xubuntu on my laptop. Just now Software Updater told me there is an update for "English Language Pack for Firefox".
<Aktiffisus> no
<Aktiffisus> i dont install nothing of windows
<Dr_Willis> if you are using libreoffice in windows you are....
<seronis> how do i find other firefox related packages to make sure they are removed too ?
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: so what did you use before Ubuntu?
<Fudge> isnt firefox part of ubuntu-desktop
<elektron_> join linux
<Aktiffisus> ok let me explain  and tjanks for your patiente
<Dr_Willis> seronis:  sudo apt-get remove fire<tab> perhaps ? or use synaptic or some other gui front end and search
<proby> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 21.0+build2-0ubuntu0.13.04.2 (raring), package size 24894 kB, installed size 51769 kB
<Dr_Willis> seronis:  i find it best to keep both browsers installed.
<Aktiffisus> i have too much windows licences but uefi dont let me use it and ms says  i must pay for new licences
<Aktiffisus> i update libre office whith this procedement
<Aktiffisus> when i go linux
<Aktiffisus> i update libre office whith this procedement
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: yes, that's fine....
<Aktiffisus> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<Aktiffisus> sudo apt-get update
<Aktiffisus> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132837/how-do-i-install-the-latest-stable-version-of-libreoffice
<Aktiffisus> but some user says are unsecure
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: its not, they just added the PPA incorrectly
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  some user? what user?
<joe127_> good day, can anyone help me with a kernel problem ... ?
<Aktiffisus> i dont know your names are too less visible for me
<Aktiffisus> i have a trouble
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: that is why we highlight you by typing a bit of your nick, then hitting TAB
<Aktiffisus> the upgrade to quanta quetzal  starts now
<joe127_> my /boot run to 100% so i tried to remove unneeded kernels... apt-get -y purge linux-headers-3.2.0.38 linux-headers-3.2.0.38-generic brings the error message
<joe127_> Package linux-headers-3.2.0-38-lowlatency is not installed, so not removed You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  linux-image-server : Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Aktiffisus> can i cancel it?
<joe127_> so i get the list with dpkg dpkg --list |grep linux-image
<seronis> Dr_Willis,  thank you.  Didnt realize there was enough 'context' being tracked that I could tab complete package names on the CLI
<Aktiffisus> stop it?
<Aktiffisus> the upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> jhttp://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-to-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu   check this joe127_  perhaps?
<joe127_> i did the purge dpkg -P linux-image-3.2.0-{32,33,34,36,37,38,39}-generic
<oeeve> Hi, is there some clever way to make something almost like a "super" folder. Where all files put inside it (independent of user) becomes chmod 777 ? ... I have tried making the parentfolder 777 -R, but new files put inside it, still belongs to the user who put it there.
<Dr_Willis> oops.. got an extra j in there..
<Dr_Willis> seronis:  :) its easy to overlook.. its a nifty trick
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: let it run and you can remove it if you want. There is no insecurity in this at all
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: I have no idea at all what you ae flapping about
<seronis> oeeve,  set a cron job to do that ?
<Aktiffisus> flapping?
<joe127_> apt-get install -f showed me the kernels are still there
<seronis> oeeve, i DONT recommend that though.. just seems like asking for trouble
<Squarepy> seronis, wouldn´t it need root?
<joe127_> and apt-get autoremove tells me i should to the install -f
<Aktiffisus> dont understand what are flapping
<Dr_Willis> joe127_:  the url i gave shows several ways to remove all the old kernels. except the current one in use
<Aaruni> I keep getting this, almost every time I boot my system. I asked here before, and they adviced me to install lsb_release, but no avail. http://edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=QXHE
<joe127_> ok will check this Dr_Willis
<seronis> Squarepy, i dont think it would need root if it is for files he already owns in his home dir
<Muelli> Aaruni: have you filed a bug?
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: worrying, panicing
<Aaruni> Muelli: no. how do I do that ?
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: what are you so concerned about?
<Muelli> Aaruni: you click "continue"
<Squarepy> seronis, yes thanks
<Aaruni> Muelli: I do that every time
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: some people added the PPA incorrectly and you are seeing the word 'unsecure' and getting worried. This is not any thing unsecure
<oeeve> seronis It would help me alot, cause i log in from different places ssh, vnc etc, with different users and put files in the home directory of a sftp user i've setup. It would be great if (when on the sftp) could delete files i dont use any more,.. without having to ssh back in with the admin account i used to move the file there .. sort of ... I guess a simple cron job that just runst "chmod
<oeeve> -R 777 /home/user/uploads" could't hurt ? :/
<Muelli> Aaruni: and a browser window on launchpad appears, no?
<Aaruni> Muelli: no
<Aaruni> never
<Muelli> hm Aaruni. weird.
<Dr_Willis> Aaruni:  its possible thats just reporting an OLD error message/log - and its not crashing every time.. You could just disable apport if your system is working properly
<gag_giluxe> <aerr)
<Aktiffisus> If i upgrade  the programs like skype chromium and teamviwer stay here?
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  again.. Upgrading to the next release in most cases does NOT remove installed apps.
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: yes, but you don't need to upgrade Ubuntu to get LibreOffice 4, you can get it in Precise. YOur reason for upgrading to Raring is ridiculous
<Aaruni> Dr_Willis: will my system be hurt in any way, if I disable apport? like other things, that may not come to my notice ?
<Dr_Willis> Aaruni:  its just an error reporting deamon that can be a bit over zelous
<Aktiffisus> but i can not stop upgrade or i can stop it?
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport/93467#93467
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  you are doing a upgrade to what exactly? the nexct ubuntu release?
<Aktiffisus> 12.10
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  then let it finish
<proby> Aaruni, what were you doing before the crash ?
<Aktiffisus> maybe i format pc in some moths
<Aktiffisus> jejejeeje
<proby> " i will" RIP english
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  if you stop the upgrade befor its donw.. you may   end up doing a reinstall.
<Aaruni> proby: I boot the system, skype, rhythmbox, and gm-notify start (i have set them as startup applications), and that's the time when this error is usually displayed
<Dr_Willis> proby:  i dont think  his native language is english anyway.
<Aktiffisus> Ubuntu can upgrade everytime  i want to newest version LTS or not LTS?
<Dr_Willis> Aaruni:  that error report could have came from some time in the past and just never got cleaned out.
<proby> Aaruni , can you disable those applications one by one to know exactly what is the one doing this ?
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  the latest lts was 12.04
<proby> Dr_Willis, true :)
<epic_> is there no juju charms for raring?
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  so you are not upgradeing to the non-lts release
<Dr_Willis> now upgradeing.. to
<Aaruni> proby: a similar setup in a virtual machine never caused the error, but will try that too.
<Aktiffisus> yes but  can i upgrade from not lts relese to lts relese later?
<Aktiffisus> when it relese (how cacofonic)
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  you upgrade to the next release... if its lts or not.. dosent matter its the next release..
<Dr_Willis> the system is not going to say.. 'nope you cant upgrade to this one.. its LTS...'
<mahmadur> Can anybody help me how to install ofbiz on ubuntu12.04lts Gui version?
<proby> mahmadur , what do you need ?
<Dr_Willis> Aaruni:  you could look in /var/crash also and clean out any old crash reports also.. then see if  it sees any/makes any new crash reports..
<joe127_> Dr_Willis thanks, i think it solved my troubles.... any short idea to make a check that after the reboot it will boot up again  ?
<Dr_Willis> joe127_:  check what? :) i dont rember your original issue
<Aaruni> Dr_Willis: there a quite a few files there. clear them all ?
<mahmadur> ofbiz having so many feature..and is open source
<Dr_Willis> Aaruni:  persnally i would just disable apport and be done with it.. or you could Move all those files to some backup dir.. just in case
<Aaruni> ok, trying now
<janisozaur> i have a raring-desktop-amd64.iso file from daily images and i would like to zsync it to release, so i renamed the file and ran zsync http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync. it reports file being 80% complete, but never actually gets to download, as it errors: failed to retrieve from ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso even though i am able to access the file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5667434/
<proby> !info  ofbiz
<ubottu> Package ofbiz does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> Aaruni:  my /var/crash is totally empty
<janisozaur> how can i use zsync to update my iso?
<astyguy> hello all, Since upgrading to ubuntu 13.04 protected google play content does not play correctly and eclipse android development SDK installation and android VM seems to stop working
<proby> mahmadur , have you downloaded it from sourceforge ?
<tieinv> yy
<mahmadur> proboy yes
<proby> ok, and where are you facing problems ?
<Aktiffisus> i going to see the newfeatures on raring raintail
<Aktiffisus> i read its too much perfomance
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  err... those 2 lines.. made very little sence.
<mahmadur> i install java 7 version after that ant command is not working
<Aaruni> Dr_Willis: ok, cleared. I'll tell you if another error pops out.
<proby> mahmadur , what java command returns ?
<joe127_> Dr_Willis i removed the kernels.... and now i just want to make sure that the box is booting ... before doing it, uname -a shows a kernel which is available in this list "dpkg --list |grep linux-image" so it should reboot correctly right ? or is there a command for check if a box reboot will work ?
<proby> !info jdk
<ubottu> Package jdk does not exist in raring
<proby> !info openjdk
<ubottu> Package openjdk does not exist in raring
<mahmadur> just send me any good document then i can follow that to install ofbiz
<proby> !info java
<ubottu> Package java does not exist in raring
<mahmadur> no clear document is available for ofbiz installation
<proby> !info jre
<ubottu> Package jre does not exist in raring
<MonkeyDust> !java | proby
<ubottu> proby: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<proby> mahmadur, https://cwiki.apache.org/OFBTECH/apache-ofbiz-technical-production-setup-guide.html
<proby> !java | mahmadur
<ubottu> mahmadur: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<proby> MonkeyDust, thanks :)
<Aktiffisus> raring raintail says 9 moths of support
<Aktiffisus> when expires that
<Aktiffisus> ?
<mahmadur> thanks
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  january 2014
<Aktiffisus> i dont know when it relese
<kohvihoor> Aktiffisus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  the version # is the date it was released...
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  so 13.04 was 2013, 4th month
<emx> where is phpmyadmin installed to?
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  so 9 months or so from now.. you upgrade to the next release
<Joanet> Hi all. I'm using remmina from Edubuntu 12.04 x64 to connect to Windows 2003 TS using RDP. Also I'm mapping a folder to TS, but when I try to save a file it creates a folder using the file name. Can anyone help me?
<Aktiffisus> but quantal quetzal have support to 2014?
<Aktiffisus> for moths more
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  and what does 'support' actually mean to you.. in ubuntu terms it means 'security updates'
<kohvihoor> emx: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  if you want to stick with the latest versions of libreoffice and so forth. you most likely will want to always be using the latest ubuntu release
<Aktiffisus> support for me are you help me if i have one of this
<proby_> Joanet , when you try to save a folder , what happens ?
<Joanet> proby: I can create a folder, no problems
<proby_> Joanet , this is odd :D
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  by the time it's EOL, you'll be experienced enough to give support to others
<emx> kohvihoor, weird. thanks
<Aktiffisus> I am partidary for clean instalations do you think i have problems whith upgradings or only are a "habit"
<termospullo> hey I'm having some problems with xorg
<proby_> Joanet , is that you ? http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3540903&group_id=278330&atid=1181675
<Aktiffisus> what are the  pros and cons from upgrade and clean installations?
<termospullo> sometimes it starts using 30% or even 50% of my cpu
<termospullo> and it makes everything extremely sluggish
<termospullo> and it does'nt stop until I reboot
<Joanet> I have the same problem, not thats not me :)
<Aktiffisus> (Monkey thank you for the motivation realy i hope help others)
<proby_> Joanet , it looks like it is win server compatibility problem , try to use another rdp client
<AtuM> termospullo, can be an unfit driver or unfit/uncompatible hardware
<AtuM> termospullo, what's you GPU
<Joanet> I see. the support ticket was created a year ago :(
<termospullo> nvidia GT540M and a intel hd????
<termospullo> it's a optimus laptop
<GEre> hey there! my computer couldn't login properly becouse the problem of Grub how can i fix it the problem?
<proby> GEre  , describe the problem in a better way !
<Aktiffisus> What are the pros and con in clean install and upgrades ?
<kohvihoor> GEre: what's the problem with Grub?
<MonkeyDust> !grub | GEre depends on the problem
<ubottu> GEre depends on the problem: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<flurick> Hay, is there a short and efficent doc about the whole ubuntu cloud thing?
<AtuM> termospullo, well I've had problems with such a configuration.. I had best results when I disabled nvidia within the bios. you can also choose to run nvidia full time, but the battery won't last long
<auronandace> Aktiffisus: a clean install is usually a better option (more can go wrong with an upgrade)
<GEre> thank you But I am using dual boot windows and ubutnu
<proby> Aktiffisus, a clean install will make you loose some  file , an upgrade can be painful and erronous
<termospullo> well the bios are kinda locked down
<MonkeyDust> flurick  what doe you want to know?
<skroon> I would like to create my own /etc/init.d/foobar  startup script for a service, is there like a skeleton where I can work from?
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  if you are upgrading more then one release.. you dont have to download as much data if you just do a clean install.. and it may be faster also..
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  and upgrades can fail.
<kohvihoor> termospullo: are you using bumblebee?
<termospullo> yes
<ActionPa1snip> skroon: could use one of the ones already in there and edit it
<proby> GEre , one can't simply predict your problem :D
<Aktiffisus> ok go for  download the lastest relese
<Aktiffisus> or recomend me reinstall precise and upgrade office correctly?
<GEre> I was using windows and ubutnut now can't login ubuntu it displays Grub>
<auronandace> Aktiffisus: if you must have the latest version of libreoffice on precise then you'd need to use a ppa (which isn't supported)
<proby> GEre , try too boot a ubuntu cd , and reinstall grub
<kohvihoor> GEre: do you have more than one harddrive?
<auronandace> Aktiffisus: i don't see much point in picking the lts and then adding unsupported software to it
<GEre>  <kohvihoor>yes i have another pc's hard drive
<Ben64> you don't have to upgrade for a year
<GEre> <proby> how pls help me?
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  if you wanted the latest release.. it may have been faster to just reinstall the latest release.
<Dr_Willis> Aktiffisus:  or as was mentioned. use a PPA on whatver reelase you have..
<kohvihoor> GEre: can you try booting from the second hdd? i've had a similar issue before on a system with two hdd's where grub got installed on a secondary hdd
<MonkeyDust> back to square one
<proby> GEre , grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX ; grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg but be sure to mount the ubuntu partition
<Krisiun> Hi all, is there any delta package system for deb as rpm has?
<flurick> MonkeyDust: what it is, I see alot of fancy words but not how I can use it
<MonkeyDust> flurick  then better do some reading about the cloud, first
<Dr_Willis> the happy fluffy cloud!
<flurick> maybe what I need is a dictionary
<mdfe> flurick do you know what dropbox is?
<flurick> yes
<Dr_Willis> cloud stuff always seems to be 90% buzzwords and marketing terms
<mdfe> flurick, that's a cloud service to store and share files
<MonkeyDust> flurick  the cloud is online storage and sharing, basically
<mdfe> flurick, cloud means someone else runs hardware and provides you a service
<flurick> or well no, I havent looked at the source or anything
<Dr_Willis> The cloud is where i set up my moms smart phone to save her pictures to. ;)
<flurick> I know what a/the cloud is
<MonkeyDust> flurick  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_computing
<benno123> how to sync the pgp signature on server?
<flurick> but not what all of these weird extra stuff is
<mdfe> what weird extra stuff?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu One and amazon let you play music from your cloud drive.. is that weird or extra?
<benno123> please somebody help?
<flurick> hyperscale, juju, landscape, orchestration
<MonkeyDust> benno123  let's hear it
<flurick> and the level under that, with all the xaas
<Aktiffisus> ok the upgrade is bad and clean instalation are good
<mdfe> flurick, juju is a tool for easily installing server stuff onto cloud machines
<benno123> MonkeyDust:i need to publish my pgp key over the server,but doesn't find any option in their?so do you know anything?
<mdfe> flurick, landscape is i think canonical's server monitoring technology
<epic_> mdfe: so do you know where to get juju charms for raring ? :D
<benno123> MonkeyDust:i generated the key,but unable to upload them on server!because no such option in latest Ubuntu.
<mdfe> epic_, I dont use ubuntu as a cloud os; it breaks something every update
<flurick> mhmm, whats the tool for managing creation of new vm's?
<MonkeyDust> benno123  don't have to highlight me, ask the channel
<proby> flurick , virtualbox ?
<flurick> could I create a network with working servers and the clone the whole thing?
<epic_> mdfe: what do you use as cloud os?
<Joanet> proby: thanks. Any recommended RDP client?
<Aktiffisus> hey one cuestioon more
<ActionPa1snip> Joanet: rdesktop
<mdfe> epic_, i have a couple of instances only, with debian
<epic_> ok
<ActionPa1snip> Joanet: remmina isn't bad either
<proby> Joanet, https://www.google.tn/search?q=top+rdp+clients+for+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Aktiffisus> You say upgrade are nosense
<Aktiffisus> andr iskly
<Aktiffisus> riskly rigth?
<ActionPa1snip> Aktiffisus: only for your particular requirement
<proby> Joanet, i think rdesktop is a good one too :)
<ActionPa1snip> Aktiffisus: it can be risky, its risky in any OS
<Aktiffisus> i have root in one partition and home in other
<ActionPa1snip> Aktiffisus: ok.....
<Aktiffisus> if i reinstall precise now
<flurick> okey so there isnt any ubuntu thing for the actual vm?
<Aktiffisus> i hve to  format home too?
<seronis> what is the CLI command to install the source for a package that is in the repos ?
<ActionPa1snip> Aktiffisus: no, you can simply tell the installer o not format the home partition and use it as /home
<proby> Aktiffisus, no
<auronandace> !source | seronis
<ubottu> seronis: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<seronis> thank you
<ActionPa1snip> seronis: apt-get source install package     I believe, check the apt-get man page and it will tell you]
<flurick> Am I stuck with amazon then?
<ActionPa1snip> flurick: not at all
<Aktiffisus> where can i see the new features of raring?
<ActionPa1snip> Aktiffisus: on the internet
<auronandace> !raring | Aktiffisus
<ubottu> Aktiffisus: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  look for a review in your language
<Aktiffisus> and how much frecuency you format your pcs and laptops
<seronis> ActionPa1snip, only 2 weeks into using xubuntu. still not used to man pages yet and forget they exist
<ls-al> Aktiffisus , where are you from ? greece ?
<ActionPa1snip> seronis: hehe, they are very useful :)
<m33r0> hello
<ls-al> m33r0, hi
<flurick> ActionPa1snip: care to elaborate?
<Aktiffisus> you format your pc frecuently when a new relese are relesed?
<ActionPa1snip> flurick: its removable, so you are not stuck with amazon at all
<ls-al> ls-al, test
<flurick> ActionPa1snip: :p
<ls-al> ls-al , test
<seronis> ActionPa1snip, when something in a man page has a  (number)  after the name, what does that refer to ?
<auronandace> !test | ls-al
<ubottu> ls-al: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ActionPa1snip> Aktiffisus: my server stays on LTS, my end systems get the alpha 1 pre-release
<seronis> those dont make sense to me at all
<ActionPa1snip> seronis: its the section, I forget what they mean
<ActionPa1snip> flurick: what?
<seronis> ActionPa1snip,  so safely ignorable.  works for me =-)
<ActionPa1snip> flurick: additional, if you dont use Unity you will not use Amazon. If you install Xubuntu or Kubuntu it's not even installed
<rich97> Hey I have a prolem during update, it's been stuck at "P: Updating /boot/extlinux/linux.cfg..." for hours now and I'm too scared to cancel. Any idea what this is?
<ActionPa1snip> seronis: oh definately
<flurick> ActionPa1snip: Iam talking about tha cloud man, not my desktop
<edgars> yoooooo
<ActionPa1snip> flurick: i see, there are lots of cloud services for servers out there
<edgars> where can i get a smitools for 12.04?
<ActionPa1snip> !find smitools
<ubottu> Found: smitools
<ActionPa1snip> !info smitools
<ubottu> smitools (source: libsmi): various tools operating on MIB module files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8+dfsg2-7 (raring), package size 200 kB, installed size 521 kB
<ActionPa1snip> edgars: universe repo
<edgars> hmmm
<flurick> ActionPa1snip: I know, was hoping that ubuntu was usable but I guess not, bye
<ls-al> rich97 , do you know how to update syslinux config mannually ?
<edgars> ActionPa1snip: i already have a universe repos :/
<Pici> edgars: it doesn't look like it was available in 12.04
<ActionPa1snip> edgars: then run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install smitools
<ActionPa1snip> ahhhhhhh
<ActionPa1snip> !info smitools precise
<ubottu> Package smitools does not exist in precise
<ActionPa1snip> that is weird
<rich97> ls-al: No but I can look it up.
<edgars> Pici: that's a story :/
<edgars> ActionPa1snip: hell yeah
<ls-al> rich97 , just pastebin you extlinux/linux.cfg and ls /boot/ and ill try to find out if you can change things easily
<edgars> now i cant run important shit without this shit :/
<seronis> oh nice..  didnt know  'apt-get purge' existed.
<k1l_> !language | edgars
<ubottu> edgars: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionPa1snip> edgars: are there bugs reported?
<edgars> ActionPa1snip: nop
<edgars> k1l_: :/
<zimbo> hi, is it possible to install WhatsApp
<zimbo> on ubuntu
<zimbo> ?
<kohvihoor> zimbo: isn't WhatsApp smartphone only?
<zimbo> i'm using it on my android
<k1l_> zimbo: there is no official whatsapp client for desktop usage
<emx> zimbo, whatsapp needs an android emulator.
<Aktiffisus> ok i doing a foolishness
<zimbo> okay thanks where can i find the emulator
<Squarepy> yes, luckily whatsapp is a fishnet in terms of security
<emx> there is a way but it is a long one
<emx> zimbo, on google ;)
<ls-al> zimbo , android website ?
<ActionPa1snip> edgars: I suggest you report a bug
<zimbo> ya emx but there might be more than one
<ActionPa1snip> edgars: also check the changelog
<zimbo> maybe you know which one is easier and more stable
<Aktiffisus> Action
<Aktiffisus> I stop the upgrade
<ls-al> zimbo , the official one ?
<Pici> edgars: looks like the source package was in 12.04 when it was released, but smitools was not, smistrip is there, dunno if that helps or not though.  see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsmi/0.4.8+dfsg2-4build1
<Aktiffisus> it  dont download or install packages
<zimbo> ls-al the official one isn't always the best
<mnemonicj> hi
<mnemonicj> need help with an ssh server
<Aktiffisus> and twhen i chancelubuntu says the system back to his original state
<emx> zimbo, try this tutorial: http://doitwithgnulinux.blogspot.ch/2013/04/whatsapp-on-ubuntu-with-android-emulator_2.html
<rich97> ls-al: `linux.cfg` -> http://pastebin.com/zS6yJPAh `ls -la /boot/` -> http://pastebin.com/029nqnuw
<kohvihoor> zimbo: maybe this will work: https://github.com/mgehre/whosthere
<rich97> Thanks
<Aktiffisus> do you think i will have any problem
<Aktiffisus> ?
<mnemonicj> i setup a pc with openssh, changed the default port to something else
<mnemonicj> i can connect through ssh perfectly in the same local network
<mnemonicj> i want to access the pc through the internet, the network admin told me to use a different ip e.g. 11.11.11.11:2001
<mnemonicj> i'm guessing the ip has a port forwarded 2001?
<mnemonicj> not really sure
<mnemonicj> was is the command i should run to connect?
<Aktiffisus> hey
<seronis> zimbo, WhatsApp seems to be phone specific. You know there are other multi network chat clients right?  Trillian, Pidgeon etc
<ActionPa1snip> mnemonicj: you can port forward a port to another port inside. If your router has to use the same port as the one forwarded to then you will need to match the numbers
<ActionPa1snip> mnemonicj: changing the port number is not a security measure
<mnemonicj> yes, i understand
<ls-al> rich97 , as i see it is up to date
<zimbo> i own a fleet of taxis in harare, each driver has a tablet mounted beside the gps unit and meter in the car
<zimbo> they are all running ubuntu
<darkapp> hey guys, debian is cooler than u
<ls-al> rich97 but you need to remove all those unused kernels
<mnemonicj> ActionPa1snip: so how should my command look like?
<Aktiffisus> Action if i stop the upgrade  i will have problems i stop upgrade  but dont download or install any packagge
<zimbo> i want customers to be able to whatsapp for a taxi
<zimbo> but not using the drivers phones
<zimbo> ]the tablet instead
<leex> hi, I am trying to compile a 32bit elf with gcc -m32 but it fails with this error message: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5583877 any ideas?
<darkapp> join #debian :p
<rich97> ls-al: So remove < 3.5.0-28-generic?
<rich97> ls-al: What about the update that just hung mid update?
<zimbo> okay thanks i'm going to try whosethere
<ls-al> rich97 ,  one question , why the 3.5 isn't on /boot ?
<rich97> ls-al: I'll be honest with you. I have no idea. All I do is run update-manager and it works most of the time.
<rich97> To do a release upgrade I did: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<mnemonicj> any help please?
<rich97> I haven't touched it manually.
<ls-al>  rich97, what do updatedb && locate vmlinuz-3.5.0-28-generic returns ?
<k1l_> rich97: why did you do it with -d?
<Joanet> tried using rdesktop and it works
<Joanet> thanks
<ls-al> guys what is the latest kernel ubuntu uses ?
<ls-al> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ls-al> !info generic
<ubottu> Package generic does not exist in raring
<Pici> !info linux | ls-al
<ubottu> ls-al: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.19.35 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<genesis_> how to bridge wlan to vboxnet
<AtuM> genesis_, I don't think you can bridge wifi interfaces
<ActionPa1snip> !info linux-image-generic | ls-al
<ubottu> ls-al: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.19.35 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<genesis_> what about eth0
<rich97> k1l_: Because I'm upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 with a view to then update to 13.04
<AtuM> genesis_, when I use wifi, I set network of the guests to nat
<genesis_> that i understand
<genesis_> just wanted to try somthing
<AtuM> genesis_, vboxnet is what vbox sets up.. i think you can do it within their UI
<genesis_> tried brctl to create bridges and connect eth and vboxnet
<AtuM> double-bridging :)
<genesis_> yes i set it th host only and then wanted to bridge wlan o eth
<kohvihoor> genesis_: in vbox under the network settings you should be able to select your wlan interface if you select bridged networking
<rich97> ls-al: locate returns /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-28-generic/boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-28-generic and updatedb didng give any output.
<genesis_> I know about the network settings in vbox,
<AtuM> genesis_, your path is trial and error.. nobody does that.. there's no need, since you can bridge the vboxnet to eth0 anyways
<genesis_> just trying something
<ls-al> rich97 , updating ubuntu should give you a 3.8
<AtuM> genesis_, just not by selecting "host-only" setting
<k1l_> rich97: -d is meant for developing upogrades. you are upgradein from a final to final. so not needing -d at all
<ls-al> rich97 ,  just hung the current update and try to reupdate
<rich97> ls-al: OK I'll give it a shot
<rich97> k1l_: It shows and no releases available
<rich97> Without the -d flag
<k1l_> rich97: then read the howtos!
<k1l_> you need to set the release prompt from LTS only to all releases
<genesis_> al right thanks ne ways
<rich97> k1l_: I prefer to do updates from in the terminal. Do you know where I set that flag?
<genesis_> AtuM, kohvihoor
<Aktiffisus> thanks for all
<Pici> rich97: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Anubis1> hi! did anyone used hdd formated hfs+ under linux(read, read/write)?
<k1l_> rich97: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  should state: Prompt=normal
<rich97> k1l_, Pici, thanks.
<jdoles> How can I install the latest Catalyst on precise?
<troulouliou_dev> hi can i disable the at-spi2-registryd process ?
<ls-al> troulouliou_dev , try to :p
<ls-al> jdoles , go to website , download the bin , chmod +x thebin and ./thebin , but be sure to be root
<jdoles> ls-al: doesn't https://bugs.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers work anymore?
<jdoles> ls-al: the AMD website states it adds support for 12.10, not 12.04.
<jdoles> ls-al: I meant to paste https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<ls-al> jdoles , if it doesn't work on 12.04 so pass over it
<jdoles> ls-al: so pass over it?
<ls-al> forget about it ?
<ls-al> what do catalyst offer that you are needing ?
<jdoles> ls-al: this results in data loss and crashes for a very long time already.
<jdoles> ls-al: google for resize crash amd and you will see it.
<ls-al> ok ill see
<ls-al> jdoles , you can install flgrx than
<ls-al> then
<ls-al> !flgrx
<jdoles> ls-al: can you say something in a way that I can understand it and not speak vaguely?
<ls-al> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ls-al> !fglrx | jdoles
<ubottu> jdoles: please see above
<jdoles> ls-al: those instructions are all wrong.
<jdoles> ls-al: outdated and wrong.
<ls-al> jdoles , pastebin : lsmod output
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: which Radeon GPU do you have?
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: you are not answering my question.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: if you have a GPU in a certain range you need the legacy PPA fglrx
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: I have determined that my GPU is compatible. There is no need for you to concern you with that.
<ls-al> jdoles , knowing your gpu can help to figure out what is the needed module
<jdoles> ls-al: and I don't need your help for that.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: its not a ridiculous question
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: no, but you have your answer now.
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: I want Catalyst 13.1.
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: you can now tell me how to install it on precise or precise-updates.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: why don't you just state the gpu.... so much faster than all this back and forth
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: or you can say "I will not help you".
<seronis> Is anyone available with experience using Eclipse CDT to edit packages? I seem to be misusing the "New -> Makefile Project with existing code" option
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: there is no need for you to have that information.
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: as such I will refuse to cooperate saying things that are irrelevant to the question at hand.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: as you are too afraid to state, I will simply give you the link
<ls-al> jdoles , if ati is not making support for your version of ubuntu , you will not be likely to install it
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: knowing your GPU doesn't infringe any security
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: known issue with 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxx Radeon GPUs
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: does that affect you?
<OerHeks> ActionPa1snip +1
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: why do I need to install someone's random code and is there not official support for the latest driver?
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: because it makes things work......
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: if you have one of those GPUs, you need that PPA
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: I have a newer GPU than that.
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: but why is there no official support?
<ls-al> jdoles , why aren't you using windows although linux is considered random code based on what are you saying !
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: why do I need to install some code from some random dude to make things work?
<ls-al> jdoles , coz ati guys are lazy :D
<seronis> jdoles,  thats how open source works
<jdoles> ls-al: no, Ubuntu guys are lazy.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: its a known bug. I have no idea how or why. I don't buy Ati stuff
<jdoles> Other distributions do not have this problem.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: if yours is newer then you are not affected and can simply use jockey to install the driver you need
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: just use jockey?
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: other distributions may use a different Xorg, driver version and so on
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: jockey has never worked.
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: Just give me a link to a deb or whatever.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: so the fact it works in other distros is only half as useful as you may think
<rcsheets> Is there some way to get a list of all of the pages on the wiki?
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: use the additional drivers app and it will install for you
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: all I want is Catalyst 13.1.
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: what does not compute for you?
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic fglrx fglrx-amdcccle; sudo aticonfig --initial
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ActionPa1snip> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:9.010-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 46724 kB, installed size 135941 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: can you provide any evidence that this is really 13.1 or newer?
<ls-al> jdoles : This repository provides AMD Catalyst Lagacy 13.1
<jdoles> ls-al: and when did I say that I was interested in legacy?
<jdoles> ls-al: I did not.
<seronis> ActionPa1snip, btw thanks again for the help with 'source' earlier. And bless you for having the patience to deal with people (jdoles) who are so rude about your help
<jdoles> ls-al: in fact, I said that I had newer GPU.
<demoth> seronis, everyone needs help
<ls-al> jdoles , you havn't give as the version number so we can't help you that much
<jdoles> seronis: rude? I have asked the same question now more than 8 times and still have not heard anything useful.
<ActionPa1snip> seronis: I've got all day :)
<seronis> jdoles, on JUST my viewable chat history i can see multiple answers to your question
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: I gave a command to install the driver for you.....
<seronis> without scrolling back to the beginning of the request
<ls-al> if , other distros provide support , you can change just to get the 13.1 in your screen , otherwise there is the open source driver
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: I already have those installed.
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: they do not report 13.1 here.
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: they way I tested that was to use amdccle.
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: I asked you to provide evidence that this would solve the problem.
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: such evidence would look like for example a webpage with output on an Ubuntu page containing 13.1.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: I just know the commands from the ATi how to page, I don't buy AMD stuff, I think their support is half assed
<ls-al> jdoles , try it , if it doesn't work take another way !
<ppp>  /exit
<jdoles> seronis: just because you think a question has been answered, doesn't mean, it has been.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: there is the xorg edgers ppa which may have a newer driver but we cannot support it here
<rcsheets> jdoles: no one is obligated to help you. people are trying their best.
<jdoles> rcsheets: the topic says this is an Official Ubuntu Support Channel.
<jdoles> rcsheets: so, it's official, but it's just full of trolls?
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: just because you don't get an answer doesn't mean we are trolls
<ls-al> jdoles , fuck off , you are not asking in the official way , you are not even providing useful informations , go and learn how to use your computer and be back
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: maybe try later....thought of that?
<demoth> jdoles, you look more like a troll than others
<rcsheets> jdoles: this channel is as official as it gets, but if you need professional support, you should go buy it. this channel is staffed primarily by volunteers. the fact that you are not satisfied with the answers you're getting does not mean anyone is trolling you.
<DJones> ls-al: Mind the language
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: again, why don't you provide any evidence that what you say is correct?
<ls-al> DJones , sorry
<delliott> The GUI on my computer occasionally freezes and I cannot figure out what is causing this to happen. I can only move the mouse but nothing happens when I click and keyboard input is not accepted. The only way to fix this problem is to ssh into my machine and kill the gnome-session process. I am using Ubuntu 13.04 on a Dell Optiplex 790. What steps can I take to debug this problem?
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<seronis> jdoles, the evidence is  "try it and see if it works"
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: I already went there.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: BinaryDriverHowto/ATI (last edited 2013-04-21 05:32:35 by hank-ballew)
<chipotle> does any version of ubuntu have php5-fpm built into the php5 package, so i don't have to compile from source or use an unofficial repo?
<jdoles> seronis: that's not evidence.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: those are the commands I gave and are checked by the Wiki guys.
<seronis> yes.  its First Hand Evidence actually.
<seronis> the best kind
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: did you try step 7 on that page?
<Pici> chipotle: the php5-fpm package provides that functionality
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: that website does not contain 13.1 anywhere.
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: I asked you for evidence, you have provided none.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: i give up, you are impossible
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: that's just a trolling response.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: no, its exasperation
<jdoles> If I ask on ##windows how to install the latest Windows drivers, the answer is: go to the AMD website, download and install.
<rcsheets> jdoles: Windows gets slightly better vendor support, for some reason.
<jdoles> When I ask it here, I get a list of untested ideas.
<usr13_>        This channel is for information, not philosophy
<seronis> jdoles, if you want equivilant answer.. the  "Go call amd and complain they dont provide drivers"
<jdoles> seronis: sure, give me the number of their development center.
<jdoles> seronis: I will call.
<seronis> 1 800 Let Me Google That For You
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: so unless its tested you arent going to use it
<rcsheets> jdoles: This channel is not a phone book. If you're done here, please leave.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: there is 13.4 on the AMD site, or do you specifically need 13.1?
<ls-al> i think the open source driver provides support , don't know why people want things that are not explicitly supported
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: I don't specially need 13.1
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: as long as it is newer than 13.1.
<jdoles> ActionPa1snip: >=13.1
<ls-al> jdoles : http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-catalyst-13.4-linux-x86.x86_64.zip
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: then the link in step 7 of the page I gave you has that. You saw the link, right?
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: you would get that link that ls-al gave, you've seen that, right?
<jdoles> ls-al: and yet the wiki screams that people should not install the binary driver from AMD directly in several places.
<jdoles> You cannot say in one place that people should not do something and then on IRC say that people should do something. You need to pick one of the two.
<Tritonio> hello. does anyone know which is the proper way to change IO scheduler in an LVM encrpypted installation?
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: its just advised, remember the target audience of ubuntu....
<ls-al> jdoles , i was able to install it without problems
<chipotle> does php5-fpm work in 12.04?
<chipotle> it shows an available packages in packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: it doesn't say you cannot, its just advised to use the packages to discourage users
<rcsheets> jdoles: There is not some overarching entity that provides consistent advice from the wiki and IRC.
<jdoles> rcsheets: what a convenient way to escape any kind of responibility.
<rcsheets> jdoles: Literally *anyone* can join this channel and try to help you.
<jdoles> rcsheets: +s
<demoth> i got it, he is troll
<demoth> 100%
<rcsheets> so it would seem
<ls-al> jdoles , the maximum pain will be in crashes , your gpu won't be burnt
<jdoles> I am a troll, because nobody is willing to answer a question which should have a simple answer.
<usr13_> jdoles: What is your question?
<rcsheets> jdoles: if you require a higher level of support, please go buy it from Canonical. They'll happily take your money and give you lots of attention.
<demoth> answer was as simple as download driver from the amd website
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: i gave you an answer, the hyperlink ls-al will give you the 13.4 driver which is greater than 13.1 which yo urequire. It is the official driver from the AMD site for your GPU
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: what more do you want?
<jdoles> usr13_: how to install Catalyst >=13.1 on precise(-updates)?
<rcsheets> ActionPa1snip: he wants to use up more of our time, i think.
<ActionPa1snip> rcsheets: I have about 60 hours to burn
<chipotle> i know in debian stable, php5-fpm does not come standard
<chipotle> so i want to make sure
<A1Recon> Anyone know a way to access the android phone through ubuntu??
<jdoles> usr13_: I am also not sure why you made me repeat that question, since you could just have read the scrollback.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: how else can we advise when we have given the link to the actual driver from the manufacturer site....what more can we do?
<Pici> chipotle: it doesn't come by default, but that doesn't make it unstable.
<seronis> A1Recon, access how ?
<usr13_> jdoles: And you got your answer.
<ActionPa1snip> A1Recon: access for what?
<A1Recon> ActionPa1snip: usr13_:  The files in Android through the LAN??
<ActionPa1snip> A1Recon: you can push them to the box, you may be able to acces it via bluetooth
<usr13_> jdoles: Your answer is in:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ActionPa1snip> A1Recon: I just push the files via SFTP to my SFTP server?
<demoth> A1Recon, use ftpserver on the phone if it is supported
<jdoles> usr13_: it says that that method is NOT RECOMMENDED.
<jdoles> usr13_: it doesn't say which method is recommended.
<maui> i can't use my favorite software in ubuntu
<maui> so i wonder how would ubuntu ever get popular
<ls-al> jdoles , please try the not recommended and feedback
<A1Recon> ActionPa1snip: The SFTP server is running on the same PC as your Ubuntu?? or a separate one??
<adamk> jdoles: It is very possible there is no recommended way to get something newer than 13.1 installed.
<llutz> A1Recon: run sshdroid or any other ssh-server on the phone and access it via sftp/ssh
<usr13_> jdoles: You seem like an intelligent person, from the information you've been given, you should be able to make that decision on your own.
<ActionPa1snip> A1Recon: the same, you can run server apps on a desktop OS
<jdoles> adamk: instead of NOT RECOMMENDED, it should then say "THE ONLY WAY TO INSTALL".
<A1Recon> ActionPa1snip: OK
<jdoles> adamk: NOT RECOMMENDED would suggest there are other ways that are RECOMMENDED.
<rcsheets> this is a wiki we're talking about?
<jdoles> rcsheets: a wiki which exists, because Ubuntu is not capable to write documentation.
<adamk> jdoles: There are recommended ways of installing fglrx. Whether or not they install fglrx 13.1 or higher, I do not know and I do not care.
<jdoles> rcsheets: don't twist the facts here.
<usr13_> jdoles: It's like asking which Linux distribution is recommended.  That is a philosophical question.
<ls-al> jdoles , not true , it is not the only way , you can reverse the process and make it manually , if you think you are smart enough
<rcsheets> jdoles: how am I twisting facts by asking whether something is a wiki? it's either a wiki or it isn't.
<jdoles> rcsheets: you know what I mean.
<rcsheets> jdoles: no, i don't
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: yes but 'not recommended' doesn't mean 'never do it ever'
<jdoles> rcsheets: and if you don't then there is no point in explaining it.
<OerHeks> jdoles so what is your GPU?
<ahmadb> Hi . What is the recommended partition size you ?  http://tny.cz/8ffe9ebc
<jdoles> OerHeks: can you stop trolling?
<jdoles> OerHeks: I don't engage in repeating myself.
<jdoles> I will try the NOT RECOMMENDED way.
<ActionPa1snip> ahmadb: 10Gb root (not /root) 2.2Gb swap and the rest for /home
<OerHeks> jdoles please repeat, because you did not give the answer earlier.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: finally
<ls-al> jdoles , It is not recommended to always repsect the not recommended
<gordonjcp> !attitude | jdoles
<ubottu> jdoles: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<seronis> ahmadb, personally i put swap as 1.5 - 2.0 times the amount of RAM i have, and the rest to '/'.  dont bother beyond that
<keith-f> what's the meaning of life?
<rcsheets> jdoles: so it's a wiki, and you think it should say something different, and your reaction is to complain about it? go edit the page so it says what you think it should say.
<A1Recon> jdoles: OerHeks joined a few minutes ago... And stop being a hothead.....He probably just wants to help... And watch your tone and attitude
<rcsheets> jdoles: that is the nature of wikis
<jdoles> A1Recon: there are public logs, that's not an excuse.
<jdoles> rcsheets: and of course none of the regular people here edit that specific page on the wiki.
<rcsheets> jdoles: but you can.
<adamk> jdoles: It seems to me that you will not get the answer you want from this channel or that wiki.  Perhaps you would be happier elsewhere?
<jdoles> rcsheets: If I would, it means I would enter an edit war.
<rcsheets> jdoles: you can improve the situation instead of simply complaining. but instead, you go on complaining.
<jdoles> rcsheets: that would subsequently get me banned from the wiki for abuse.
<ls-al> jdoles , personly i follow the debian wikis
<jdoles> rcsheets: why would I try to edit the wiki again?
<delliott> Hi, the GUI on my computer occasionally freezes and I cannot figure out what makes this happen. When the GUI freezes, I can move the mouse but nothing happens when I click and keyboard input is not accepted. The only way I can fix this problem is to ssh into my machine and kill the gnome-session process. I am using Ubuntu 13.04 on a Dell Optiplex 790. What steps can I take to debug this issue?
<rcsheets> jdoles: if you've been banned for abuse, perhaps you should examine whether you are being abusive.
<jdoles> rcsheets: I haven't.
<jdoles> rcsheets: but that's what happens if you do the same on wikipedia.
<seronis> jdoles is either an intentional troll or has too high a sense of self entitlement that he is an un-intintional troll. can we all just ignore him and his !attitude instead of perpetuating chat around him ?
<seronis> he cant be satisfied
<jdoles> seronis: you missed the part where I would try the NOT RECOMMENDED solution.
<rcsheets> seronis: fair point. time for me to learn how /ignore works on irccloud.
<jdoles> If you just stop talking to me, that would help.
<rcsheets> ooh, that's actually quite nice. it even removes his previous messages.
<rcsheets> irccloud++
<usr13_> ahmadb: Depending on the size of your hard drive, (or amount of space you are allocating), maybe about 15-20G for / and the rest for home.
<seronis> on hexchat /ignore didnt remove his previous comments but it did silence him
<ActionPa1snip> delliott: does it happen as a fresh Ubuntu user? Have you tested your RAM using Memtest in Grub?
<A1Recon> jdoles stop being an ignorant and ungrateful nincompoop... You asked for help and the way I see it people here are helping you. If you wasnt to be spoon fed go use some other OS like Win 7 or iOS . Stop misbehaving and pissing and moaning about Editing a wiki, or doubting over the help resources the people here give you....
<ls-al> seronis , what is the format of ignore on irc ?
<maui> i can't log on different server from xchat:/
<ActionPa1snip> ls-al: /ignore nick
<seronis> ls-al, its client specific i believe.  i just did  /ignore jdoles awhile back
<rcsheets> ls-al: it is client specific
<ActionPa1snip> maui: sure you can, the default config just uses Freenode
<ls-al> and it is working :)
<jdoles> A1Recon: I am not the one who is ignorant here.
<Tritonio> does anyone know which is the proper way to change IO scheduler in an LVM encrpypted installation?
<maui> action, i can, but i have to leave freenode first
<usr13_> ahmadb: Or substitute 15-20g for 20-30G if you think you may install lots and lots of apps. It's possible to consume even more, but not likely
<delliott> ActionPa1snip: I don't know about it happening with a fresh Ubuntu user and that might take me many days to determine, however, I can quickly Memtest from boot. Be back in 5 minutes.
<maui> in mirc you can log to additional networks
<A1Recon> jdoles: WOW !! within all that time you spent arguing about help resources, did you even bother to try to solve your problem??
<k1l_> maui: its possible with xchat
<k1l_> maui: just open a new server tab. thats all
<jdoles> A1Recon: I think not supporting major hardware is an Ubuntu problem, not my problem.
<ActionPa1snip> delliott: you can make a fresh user real quick
<jdoles> A1Recon: I think not having good documentation is an UBuntu problem, not my problem.
<jdoles> A1Recon: I also think you should stop talking to me.
<ActionPa1snip> jdoles: never had an issue with it
<maui> oh yes, i just found out
<A1Recon> jdoles: What OS did u use initially??
<jdoles> A1Recon: you contribute nothing.
<maui> im not yet used to the ui of ubuntu and its software
<bellasbells> maui, if you want to create multiple users, you can just create a new network with "irc.freenode.net/8001" (no quotes) as a server, and uncheck the global user
<jdoles> A1Recon: so, stop harassing me.
<k1l_> maui: that is not about not beeing used to ubuntu
<A1Recon> jdoles: What OS did u use initially??
<bellasbells> then it will not connect using the username set in the global config
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<jdoles> I told you to stop harassing me.
<yellabs-r2> ?
<jdoles> Next time, I will call in ops.
<bellasbells> hi yellabs-r2
<ls-al> yellabs-r2 , hi
<yellabs-r2> i have totem playing dvd, but i cant click & play the dvd menu
<troulouliou_dev> hi is plymouth wotking with nvidia proprietary drivers ?
<yellabs-r2> i think i need to install some package - tips ?
<ActionPa1snip> yellabs-r2: tried keyboard input?
<OerHeks> yellabs-r2, did you follow the dvd part of the wiki?
<yellabs-r2> no, its playing, just not the menu from the dvd
<yellabs-r2> you know, selections
<ActionPa1snip> yellabs-r2: try using cursor keys to navigate the menu
<yellabs-r2> ok
<ActionPa1snip> yellabs-r2: also try different media players
<llutz> !info libdvdnav4 | yellabs-r2
<ubottu> yellabs-r2: libdvdnav4 (source: libdvdnav): DVD navigation library. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.0+20130225-1 (raring), package size 42 kB, installed size 214 kB
<yellabs-r2> right , thats the package, forgot all about it.. :P
<jones-za_> is there any way to tell gnome to login automatically from cli with gconftool-2
<yellabs-r2> thats what you get from never plaing dvd ... lol
<ls-al> jones-za_ , gnome 3 ?
<jones-za_> gnome 2
<maui> what is gnome?
<jones-za_> ubuntu 10.04.4
<yellabs-r2> hmm, seems to be already installed
<ActionPa1snip> jones-za_: Lucid desktop is now EOL
<andywork> I have an .iso of 16gb (17,179,869,184 bytes). In Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS the filemanager tells me that this file is 17,2gb. Is this a bug?
<jones-za_> thought it was given extended support
<yellabs-r2> lets give xine a try
<ActionPa1snip> andywork: no, just that 17.1Gb in real storage will show as 16Gb
<k1l_> jones-za_: desktop support did drop on may the 9th
<ActionPa1snip> jones-za_: no, its dead. Only the server (CLI only) is suppoted
<k1l_> !eol | jones-za_
<ubottu> jones-za_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<A1Recon> I am really confused between SFTP, Secure FTP and FTPS?? Can someone help??
<jones-za_> I know what EOL means holy shit are you serious about telling me what EOL means?
<llutz> andywork: thats 16GiB ~ 17.2GB
<sdaf> Hello friends!
<k1l_> jones-za_: tone it down
<yellabs-r2> hi there sdaf
<usr13_> jones-za_: They are telling you that you need to upgrade to 13.04
<yellabs-r2> nice to see you :)
<ls-al> jones-za_ , you will have to enable autlogin from agetty or mgetty than make a startup script that startx X
<k1l_> jones-za_: you can upgrade to 12.04 or another supported desktop version. 10.04 is no longer supported on desktop installs
<HiddenCloud> lol this guy got owned > http://pomf.cat/admin/
<usr13_> jones-za_: 12.04  sorry, I meant 12.04 LTS
<sdaf> I want make my own kenel based on Linux me need make fork of Linux yes?
<jones-za_> I can't stand Gnome 3 or the Gnome 2 lookalike since it has different functionality
<jones-za_> it is not the same as Gnome 2
<yellabs-r2> kernel ?
<sdaf> yes
<usr13_> jones-za_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> jones-za_: thats to tell gnome. they dropped gnome2. :/
<yellabs-r2> you can use all the source code, but need to gnu licence your work
<jones-za_> I don't want to use xfce either
<sdaf> need make new concepts cose Linux is very old kernel
<maui> what is a gnomoe
<maui> gnome
<usr13_> jones-za_: ... just a suggestion, there are several Desktop Environmnets to choose from.
<maui> im lost
<k1l_> maui: its s desktop enviroment
<ls-al> !gnome | maui
<ubottu> maui: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<jones-za_> I want gnome 2, whether it is support or not, the gconftool-2 command still exists and the setting I need to change is still there
<maui> windows does not need gnomes iguess
<k1l_> !gnome > maui
<ubottu> maui, please see my private message
<maui> i have ubuntu, so i guess i dont have to install a gnome
<sonOfRa> Does Ubuntu overwrite the hosts file at each reboot?
<sonOfRa> I just noticed some of my changes I made yesterday are gone today
<yellabs-r2> sdaf, there are other kernels too
<usr13_> jones-za_: Enlightenment, Lxde, OpenBox, etc. etc.
<andywork> ActionPa1snip, llutz: thats confusing, but then I come from windowsland
<jones-za_> I've tried Enlightenment and Lxde, nothing is the same as Gnome 2
<llutz> andywork: not related to any OS http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byte#Unit_multiples
<jones-za_> I believe linus had a rant about this too did he not?
<jones-za_> why replace something that isn't broken with something that is? Gnome 2 vs Gnome 3
<k1l_> jones-za_: please dont rant in here
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<k1l_> jones-za_: we gave you your choices. just to rant about gnome3 is not the right adress in here
<llutz> jones-za_: because gnome2 was dropped by gnome-devs.
<jones-za_> I'm not ranting, I just wanted to know the location of the setting to change autologin in gconf
<ShapeShifter499> fabulous, compiz freaked out and crashed trying to install a game in WINE
<ls-al> ShapeShifter499 , hi
<yellabs-r2> sdaf,  you could , afcause , also do some work to create an better kernel for linux ..
<jones-za_> yes I know it was dropped by gnome-devs because unity came out (real reason)
<maui> how do i find out which gnome i got with my installed ubuntu?
<A1Recon> I am really confused between SFTP, Secure FTP and FTPS?? Can someone help??
<ls-al> maui https://www.google.tn/search?q=how+to+know+gnome+version&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<llutz> A1Recon: sftp is ftp over ssh (basically), ftps/secure ftp is ftp using ssl
<jones-za_> so because ubuntu 10.04 is discontinued, no one knows the location of the autologin setting?
<jdoles> jones-za_: https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/DbmEE8kXLDA
<A1Recon> llutz: Sftp more secure than ftps??
<Pici> llutz, A1Recon: sftp is not really FTP (protocol-wise), but it is used for transferring files.
<usr13_> jones-za_: Are you really going to continue on with a system that has reached EOL?
<yellabs-r2> A1Recon : http://www.differencebetween.net/technology/internet/difference-between-ftp-and-sftp/
<llutz> A1Recon: no, just easier to implement
<jones-za_> Linus is not using KDE anymore durrrr
<ls-al> jones-za_ , make an autologin for cli , than startx automaticly , otherwise you can use gdm autologin which is easy to find at google
<spence> fair
<jones-za_> says it's too cartoonish, which it is
<Pici> !ot | jones-za_
<ubottu> jones-za_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jdoles> jones-za_: This was just to give you an URL for what you were talking about. What is he using now?
<Pici> A1Recon: I'd consider sftp more secure than ftps.
<A1Recon> Pici: sftp possible in android and windows??
<jones-za_> I don't care what he's using, I know what I'm used to and I know Gnome 3 is crap
<Pici> A1Recon: with the right client/server, yes.
<jones-za_> trying to copy unity's crap
<llutz> A1Recon: run sshdroid or any other ssh-server on the phone and access it via putty/winscp/filezilla
<usr13_> jones-za http://namakutux.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-to-make-xfce-looks-like-gnome-2.html
<llutz> A1Recon: or do it other way round: install a ssh-server on your PC and access it from phone using any sftp-client you want (andftp, es-fileexplorer, 100s other)
<A1Recon> llutz: filezilla good as ssh server??
<llutz> A1Recon: idk
<boulderdave> I am trying to mount a linux directory as read/write - but can only achieve read writes (i'm using a Mac host, running ubuntu 12.04 virtualbox guest) -  I've edited /etc/exports and have added "/ 192.168.1.0/24(rw,no_subtree_check,insecure)"
<adolphm> hi
<adolphm> a question
<maui> sure
<adolphm> I have installed ubuntu 13.04 with gnome 3.8.1, I installed the gnome extension of places, but when I select an item from the menu, always opens the disk usage analyzer, this is correct?, would not have to open the nautilus to view files ?
<jyg> I've create a two partition usb stick, with a large data partition up front (so Windows can see it) and a small partition on the end of the stick with 12.04.02 loaded on it using the boot disk creator in Ubuntu.  However, when I boot from the usb stick, I get the  "machine check error" message.  Haven't been able to find a solution.  I'm supposing that my laptop probably wants the bootable partition for removable usb media to be at the start?  Or is there a way 
<ActionPa1snip> adolphm: I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer of the PPA you aded
<boulderdave> when I specify gid/uid , it says "uid unkown" and "gid unknown"    (sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 mount_location mount_to_location)
<ner0x> Anyone using a dual monitor with one DVI and one VGA having issues with the latest nvidia update?
<jyg> ner0x, I was having problem with 12.04.02 i386, wasn't able to solve them... so still using 10.10 on that particular box :p
<ls-al> ner0x , what kind of issue ?
<adolphm> ActionPalsnip: thanks,
<ner0x> ls-al: Says it's not setup to use VGA. I wish I had more info; the computer in question is at home. Just thought I'd pop in to see if anyone knew.
<kuba0x21> Hi
<ls-al> kuba0x21 , hello
<thebishop> ubuntu-steam
<mario__>  /join #ubuntu-it
<thebishop> "The Canonical developers also admitted that having features like multi-GPU/hybrid support for Mir is a long way out. "  - Mir or no-Mir, the hybrid graphics situation on Linux is getting untenable
<auronandace> thebishop: thank the manufacturers, you can continue this topic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> Mir is a dead-end road
<thebishop> auronandace, thanks
<thebishop> auronandace, looks like #ubuntu-discuss is the appropriate channel
<delliott> ActionPa1snip: that took much longer than expected but the memory test passed.
<Npc> is there some video editing software for ubuntu that i can use to create tiled videos
<Npc> i tried this pitivi
<rcsheets> Does anyone know if there is some way to get a list of all of the pages on the wiki?
<Npc> but it can do it but it's very unstable
<thebishop> Npc, i've had the most luck with Kdenlive
<abhinav123> all of a sudden when I turn on my computer I get a grub error message with a command prompt. I've tried following the direction to restore grub but I'm getting stuck right away on the command to mount my ubuntu partition. After I type sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt, I keep getting the error message mount: you must specify the filesystem type I can't figure out what to do next
<Npc> thebishop: ok, thanks, i'll try that next
<away> abhinav123, is it a standard ubuntu partition?
<pishuilu> ve
<FusionX> how do I install unetbootin  in ubuntu 10.10?
<yeats> FusionX: that's EOL, so you'll probably have trouble
<FusionX> yeats, can you recommend a software to burn an iso to usb for my version?
<yeats> FusionX: you mean for 10.10?
<FusionX> yeah
<FusionX> startup disk creator isn't accepting my .iso file either
<yeats> FusionX: I would recommend upgrading to a supported version and then doing 'sudo apt-get install unetbootin'
<FusionX> yeats, yeah that's the last route, but I just want to burn this iso to usb to repair my windows partition
<yeats> FusionX: is it an ubuntu iso?
<FusionX> no, windows system repair
<yeats> FusionX: have you tried using brasero?
<yeats> should be installed on 10.10
<FusionX> yeats, I'll try that
<abhinav123> away it is
<abhinav123> it is standard ubuntu partition ..should i try some other partition away
<delliott> Hi, the GUI on my computer occasionally freezes. When it freezes, I can move the mouse but nothing happens when I click and keyboard input is not accepted. The only way I can fix this problem is to ssh into my machine and kill the gnome-session process. I am using Ubuntu 13.04 on a Dell Optiplex 790. What steps can I take to debug this issue? I followed ActionPa1snip's advice and ran Memtest from grub but it found no errors.
<jones-za_> is mate supported on ubuntu 12.04?
<Thurin1> jones-za_: Nothing but Unity is supported by the company
<Thurin1> jones-za_: If you mean can you use it? Sure, I see no reason why not.
<Thurin1> You can use whatever you want.
<jones-za_> right but it's not offically supported I guess?
<Thurin1> jones-za_: Nope
<Kostic> Thurin1, I thought that this is the *community* channel.
<jones-za_> hmmm I'm getting a headache, thanks for the answer though
<Thurin1> Kostic: It is, but I forgot the name of the company that produces Ubuntu.
<Thurin1> :)
<OerHeks> jones-za_, try the mint channel
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Thurin1> jones-za_: No problem, but yeah, try the mint forums a lot of users there are using it.
<Kostic> Thurin1, Microsoft. :P
<Thurin1> Kostic: Hah
<Thurin1> Canon something
<Kostic> Cool. Bot didn't bitch-slapped me for using the micro and soft word.
<jones-za_> So is the Ubuntu user base not as strong now days or something because of so many changes everyone is switching to other distros?
<Kostic> Thurin1, Canonomazing?
<Kostic> Canonostatius?
<Thurin1> I switched to Slackware and then Arch a while back... 2009 about.
<Thurin1> But I come back to this channel every once in a while because when I was starting out with Ubuntu I got a lot of help here.
<jones-za_> yeah there is a lot of help here but it seems like Ubuntu is slowing dying or something
<lmat> There's a good VM alternative? Active something? That virtualizes an environment for an alternative OS or something?
<Thurin1> jones-za_: It's still a strong base, probably the largest for Linux distros honestly.
<Kostic> Thurin1, I have work so I am not able to employ my free time in building arch system. And, I do not need much: Xchat, Firefox, Thunderbird, Skype, Gimp, couple of terminals and Vim. :)
<jones-za_> lmat: virtualbox, vmware, lkvm?
<baldfat> jones-za_: Just the ups and downs of distros happens all the time just a big down in terms of PR for ubuntu right now
<Thurin1> jones-za_: I think that's exagerrated. Some people got mad at Unity and left, which is pretty silly... Ubuntu is Linux.. they could put whatever DE/WM they want.
<Kostic> jones-za, Ubuntu is doing fine. ;)
<lmat> jones-za_: But not a vm software...like...eh, someone said "Stop messing with VMs, just use active-...[?]"?
<Thurin1> The problem I guess is a lot of Ubuntu users are new to linux... so they aren't comfortable leaving the default DE.
<jones-za_> I think it has a lot to do with Unity / Gnome 3
<Thurin1> jones-za_: Also... when you're at the top you make enemies, like Ubuntu heh.
<Kostic> Hah, I actually like Unity. It makes me productive. Also, I use LXDE on other machine and on my Asus eeepc x101 I use ubuntu-server+Xorg+lightdm+XMonad.
<Thurin1> jones-za_: I prefer Gnome 3 personally.
<Thurin1> But, Unity has potential.
<kostkon> guys for general discussion head to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jones-za_> maybe I'm just not used to it at all, I've used Gnome 2 for SOOOO long
<kostkon> this is the support channel
<Thurin1> Kostic: True sorry about that
<Pici> kostkon: Please use #ubuntu-discuss for discussing Ubuntu/Canonical's future
<kostkon> :(
<kostkon> Pici, you mean Kostic? :P
<FusionX> yeats, I have extracted brasero with tar.gz, now how do I install it?
<Pici> kostkon: er, not sure ;)
<kostkon> :(
<yeats> FusionX: er.. it wasn't already installed?
<FusionX> yeats, nope
<Kion> what is a good program to manage music and an ipod?
<ActionPa1snip> FusionX: brassero is in a default installl
<auronandace> FusionX: why aren't you using brasero from the repos?
<abhinav123> while fixing my boot repair problem ..i got this report http://paste.ubuntu.com/5667914/    how should i fix it
<ActionPa1snip> Kion: rhythmnbox or banshee
<Kion> Thanks ActionPa1snip
<FusionX> auronandace, because I'm using ubuntu 10.10
<ActionPa1snip> FusionX: Maverick is EOL
<mariop> Hi, i am trying to install a .deb that conflicts with lots of xorg packages, this happen only on 12.04.2 fresh install and not upgraded from 12.04.1. On the package support forum they asked me to find which dependent package cause the conflict, how can you do that?
<auronandace> FusionX: 10.10 is no longer supported
<ActionPa1snip> FusionX: EOL means zero updates from the repos and zero community support
<Kostic> mariop, what program is in .deb?
<FusionX> I know, it was the only version I could find to repair my windows partition
<mariop> Kostic, panda3D sdk for precise
<ActionPa1snip> FusionX: there will be a CD burner app in Maverick to, but its not supported any more
<mariop> Kostic, this is what i get trying to install with gdebi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5667896/
<FusionX> ActionPa1snip, does it support usb?
<ActionPa1snip> FusionX: in what way 'support usb'?
<auronandace> FusionX: brasero is for iso images (cds and dvds)
<FusionX> ActionPa1snip, burn an iso to usb
<Kostic> mariop, send them this output. Do they have a support forum or something?
<FusionX> auronandace, okay
<ActionPa1snip> FusionX: you don't need a burner for that, you want unetbootin
<FusionX> ActionPa1snip, yeah, I tried ubuntu software centre to install it but it doesn't work since like you mentioned it is EOL
<auronandace> FusionX: 10.10 didn't have the software centre
<mariop> Kostic, i already posted this output and they asked me to dig deeper with aptitude why-not, this is the thread http://www.panda3d.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=15892
<FusionX> auronandace, I can see one in the menu
<mariop> Kostic, using aptitude i have been not able to find useful information
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Kostic> mariop, sorry, I can't help you with this.
<auronandace> FusionX: are you sure you don't mean synaptic?
<FusionX> auronandace, oh, sorry, I think it is synaptic but the title says ubuntu software centre
<FusionX> anyway, how do I install brasero after extracting the tar.gz?
<minimec> FusionX: If you change your /etc/apt/sources.list file, you can still install the old packages for your EOF distro. Like that you could install the software you need...
<minimec> FusionX: http://superuser.com/questions/339537/where-can-i-get-therepositories-for-old-ubuntu-versions
<auronandace> FusionX: we already told you, you are using an unsupported release, so no support for you here
<mariop> Kostic, it seems to be some wrong dependency in the .deb that conflicts only with quantal backports, i think this is a ubuntu problem given that the same .deb works on 12.04.1. Do you know a more specific place where i can ask about this?
<auronandace> FusionX: we will happily help you with supported releases
<FusionX> minimec, thanks, I'll try that
<Kostic> mariop, no.
<rcsheets> i found the answer to my question. yay. it's /TitleIndex
<minimec> FusionX: Still... I would move to a 'supported' version as soon as possible.
<FusionX> minimec, yeah this is temporary
<FusionX> auronandace, can you atleast tell me how to install brasero with tar.gz, that's unrelated to the version
<auronandace> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<delliott> Hi, the GUI on my computer occasionally freezes. When it freezes, I can move the mouse but nothing happens when I click and keyboard input is not accepted. The only way I can fix this problem is to ssh into my machine and kill the gnome-session process. I am using Ubuntu 13.04 on a Dell Optiplex 790. What steps can I take to debug this issue? I followed ActionPa1snip's advice and ran Memtest from grub but it found no errors.
<ActionPa1snip> FusionX: use another PC and download a Precise ISO, make a USB stick using unetbootin and boot to it
<seronis> delliott, im using xfce not gnome but google tells me that gnome might have  Ctrl Shift Esc bound to xkill
<seronis> might help
<chipotle> does ubuntu 11.04 have php5-fpm?
<seronis> delliott, actually i see references to both  ctrl-shift-esc and  ctrl-alt-esc
<auronandace> chipotle: 11.04 is no longer supported
<ActionPa1snip> chipotle: Natty is EOL
<chipotle> what about 10.04?
<auronandace> chipotle: only on server
<troulouliou_dev> hi how can i change the wndows manager laucnched by gdm ?
<ActionPa1snip> chipotle: 10.04 desktop is EOL, server is supported
<chipotle> ActionPa1snip does 10.04 server have php5-fpm? or can i get it in backports?
<delliott> seronis: I must not have been clear. I am looking for advice on what may be causing my GUI to freeze, not how to restart it.
<ActionPa1snip> chipotle: search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<chipotle> i am, it doesn't look like it :/
<seronis> you were clear.  but might save you a step in temp fix for when it occurs
<chipotle> argh
<delliott> seronis: okay, that certainly will save time while I seek a fix.
<delliott> seronis: ActionPa1snip mentioned that using my computer as a different user might help. Any insight into why that would fix the problem?
<seronis> delliott, no idea sorry. im still new and picking up things as I go
<auronandace> delliott: not fix the problem but show you whether it is a config problem
<auronandace> delliott: if it works with a new user and not with your normal user then that strongly suggests a config problem
<delliott> auronandace: would deleting my .gnome2 directory have the same effect?
<auronandace> delliott: essentially yes, though i'm not sure why you have one (gnome2 is no longer supported in any release)
<auronandace> delliott: but that assumes the problem is located in that directory
<delliott> auronandace: Could I have that directory because upgraded from 12.04?
<auronandace> delliott: 12.04 never had gnome2
<delliott> auronandace: I appear to be storing some data in .gnome2/keyrings
<ActionPa1snip> delliott: if you upgraded from Lucid, you may have old data in $HOME
<FusionX> minimec, thanks a lot, it works now!
<minimec> FusionX: No problem.
<delliott> ActionPa1snip: would following this help me remove any data to reset my gnome settings? http://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<OerHeks> when does a newer kernel than  3.8.8 arrive ? big security vulnerability exploited >> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM3MjA
<guest-5qpKkT> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x86. When I try to start chromium-browser from the Terminal it gives the output and program does not start: Failed to move to new PID namespace: Operation not permitted
<delliott> guest-5qpKkT: does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346956
<skulltip> to install qt5.0.run, is it recommended to install it via sudo?
<skulltip> btw.. the third X3 beta game came out under steam, if anyone is interested
<guest-5qpKkT> delliott, I don't have /opt
<neekz0r> skulltip: ... thank you
<neekz0r> too bad i can't play it today :(
<skulltip> i've yet to have time to play reunion
<skulltip> guest-5qpKkT: /opt is an obsolete library, you can sudo mkdir /opt
<rhys> i recently updated to 13.04. Does anyone know I can connect to a NFS share in nautilus?
<BluesKaj> rhys, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<rhys> BluesKaj, didn't Nautilus used to have this ?
<davemartin> i've configured ssl-based login and disabled root access via ssh.  all good so far, however i want to upload some html files to /var/www/ and can't use sudo when i've logged in with my non-root user with winscp.  is this as simple as adding the non-root user to the www-data group?
<llutz> davemartin: yes
<llutz> davemartin: just make sure /var/www is group-writable and group-owned by www-data
<guest-5qpKkT> exit
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/101506/correct-steps-for-adding-user-to-var-www
<OerHeks> i love askubuntu :-D
<davemartin> excellent.  this is the first server i've configured in that way so wasn't sure.  thank you for the help.
<BluesKaj> rhys, once nfs is configured , it shows up in the file manager , yes
<rhys> BluesKaj, that isn't what I asked. but hey, nvm. I think I'll just try to downgrade.
<BluesKaj> nautilus is a file manager , rhys
<rhys> you are correct.
<rhys> I want it to manage my files on a NFS share.
<seronis> rhys, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<seronis> never used it.. looks simple to follow though
<BluesKaj> rhys, follow the tutorial I posted above , and you'll be able to access and mangae your files
<neekz0r> skulltip: where'd you find the beta?
<rhys> BluesKaj, i've been a linux admin for a couple of years now. I'm very familiar with how to access and manage NFS. I was asking about Nautilus. Thanks though.
<zamba> i'd like to check if an ip address is in a network.. i see the mention of the netaddr module, but that's not part of the standard library, no?
<zamba> eeeh
<zamba> wrong #
<BluesKaj> rhys, the exported files should show in nautilus
<rhys> BluesKaj, I never would have guessed.
<skulltip> neekz0r - i paid for X3 reunion package containing the 3 games, was hoping the third one would be available and it wasn't for awhile until last night, showed up in steam as installable
<BluesKaj> rhys, ok , nm , I=if you know how NFS works then you shoiuld know how to access them thru nautilus , but I'll leave to figure that out for yourself since you already know about NFS and how it works
<ActionPa1snip> zamba: if you have access, you can use nmap to scan the subnet, or simply ping the IP
<blopez> I noticed that after upgrading from Precise to Quantal, that my messages icon no longer informs me when thunderbird receives new messages, anyone else come across this?
<skulltip> got the GoldBox - http://store.steampowered.com/app/2810/
<rhys> BluesKaj, what i was hoping was someone in this channel knew how to get back what the gnome team decided to break, but no such luck.
<mdfe> rhys, from the file menu in nautilus, there is a connect to server option - are you saying thats not working with nfs now?
<rhys> mdfe, neither nfs:// or network:// work
<rhys> there used to be a nice dropdown, now it just gives me a bar.
<Malgorath> Hello, I have a i7-2600 processor with 16GB of Ram, 2 2TB HDD as storage and a 60G SSD for OS running. I want to install ubuntu on this box for developing webapps but my concern is that it has a AMD 7870 video card and some googling says that linux and AMD/ATI do not play well to gether.  granted some of these posts where old but I'm wondering if anything has changed on this front?
<mdfe> rhys, it's supposed to still work: ah well
<ActionPa1snip> Malgorath: the newer ones should be ok
<BluesKaj> rhys,` well , i'm a kde user so as far as gnome is concerned if there's a problem I haqven't experienced it.
<rhys> BluesKaj, lucky.
<rhys> mdfe, http://i.imgur.com/Hforrkh.png
<mdfe> rhys, you can get 'nemo' which is a fork of a previous version of nautilus. that will probably sitll have the oldgraphical dropdown
<mdfe> rhys, there is also 'gigolo' which I have have from xubuntu, that can do it
<mdfe> rhys, actually I don;t know if gigolo can do NFS
<Malgorath> ActionPa1snip, should be fine or will run as good as an nvidia card of similiar stats?
<mdfe> rhys https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1165564 <-- look at last comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1165564 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "13.04 Not able to browse network shares" [Undecided,Invalid]
<rhys> [Undecided, Invalid]
<rhys> great
<rhys> ahhhhh
<zamba> ActionPa1snip: it was a python question :)
<rhys> great
<mdfe> rhys, bacially nfs support seems to have become uninstalled when he upgraded distro. that's npt really a nautilus bug but just in case it happened to you :)
<rhys> mdfe, this is what i was looking for. Thanks.
<rhys> i thought it was weird since I used NFS on this exact machine before upgrading
<g0ran> hi guys, i'm trying to configure l2tp/ipsec vpn following this tutorial. http://blog.riobard.com/2010/04/30/l2tp-over-ipsec-ubuntu/ I did everything right I believe and I cannot connect. Here is auth.log http://pastie.org/7912134 can someone help me understand the problem?
<Ashael> good evening
<Ashael> can anyone help me with wifi problems on 13.04?
<Guest40744> Ashael: describe your problem. It anyone is able to help, he/she will do so
<devdaze> xit
<devdaze> q
<devdaze> exit
<Ashael> i installed a new kernel and the wifi option simply disappeared. doesn't appear in network connections etc. I tried re-installing the STA driver, didn't work
<MonkeyDust> Ashael  what kernel in what release?
<Ashael> 3.9.2 on raring
<Ashael> generic kernel
<Ashael> not the ubuntu one
<MonkeyDust> Ashael  sound unsupported to me
<mdfe> check the kernel config to see if it has wifi support
<Ashael> how can i revert to the old kernel?
<MonkeyDust> Ashael  you've been experimenting, i guess you're on your own, now
<mdfe> Ashael: In /boot you probably have a confg-3.9.whatever file.
<Ashael> MonkeyDust: I was trying to solve another problem, and that was the suggested solution on several forums :(
<MonkeyDust> Ashael  try deleting the current kernel and installing a supported one
<mdfe> check that file, to see if there's wifi support
<OerHeks> Ashael, first boot in the old kernel, then remove
<mdfe> Ashael, next time you build  a kernel, first save the configuration form the old old, and apply it to the new one. it's "make oldconfig" i think
<Ashael> ok, ubuntu doesn't go through grub on startup, how do i go through grub to load the old kernel?
<mario__> i have a problem E:Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_multiverse_i18n_Translation-en (1), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<OerHeks> Ashael, hold shit @ boot to enter grub2 menu
<mdfe> hold down shift as it boots
<OerHeks> shift *
<Ashael> kk
<Ashael> thanks
<mario__> en español por favor
<mdfe> Ashael, what was it you were trying to fix that needed a kernel upgrade in raring?
<Ashael> mdfe: HDMI sound
<dogbert2> ummmm...silly question...when you install 12.04 LTS, it doesn't allow you to set the root password, or is it something I'm missing (I booted to a shell prompt, mounted / as rw and issued 'passwd root' as a workaround, remounted / as ro, and started...
<bluj> hi.. for my particular application, i've run into a kernel bug, known fixed in recent versions. what's the correct way to update my 10.04 kernel, through packaging? a new kernel isn't offered by typical apt-get update/upgrade
<mario__> in spanish please
<tony90> ciao a tutti
<Raccoon1400> looks like my project today is wiping this fedora linux bs and installing ubuntu
<tony90> !lista
<ubottu> tony90: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mdfe> bluj, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<bluj> mdfe: not looking to build one.. just want a prebuilt ubuntu kernel package that is "supported"
<tony90> !lista
<DJones> !piracy | tony90
<ubottu> tony90: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<auronandace> bluj: only what is in the repo is supported
<dogbert2> meh...sudo passwd root would have done the job :)
<bluj> auronandace: that's why i put in quotes. i think there are other binary kernel packages though, just need to install them explicitly
<auronandace> bluj: are you sure the 10.04 server kernel isn't going to get patched for that bugfix?
<bluj> auronandace: yes, or at the very least, i can't wait for it.
<JonathanMcClare> dogbert2: By default, Ubuntu uses sudo to issue root commands. Use sudo su to switch to a root prompt.
<auronandace> !mainline | bluj
<ubottu> bluj: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<bluj> thx
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ashael> ok, i'm back on my old kernel (3.8 supported) but wifi is still off :(
<mdfe> when is 10.04 eoL?
<OerHeks> mdfe 10.04 desktop is EOL, server is still supported for 2 years
<MonkeyDust> mdfe  it already is, for the desktop
<OerHeks> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<DJones> mdfe: Server or Desktop? Desktop went eol last week
<mdfe> Ashael, Please forgive me for asking , but is there a button on the laptop you press to enable the wifi?
<mdfe> thanks guys
<Ashael> mdfe: fair question. fn + F5
<mdfe> Ashael, you might need to toggle it (on ->off->back on)
<Ashael> and no, it doesn't work.
<seronis> mdfe, i've even seen some laptops with slider switches
<mdfe> seronis, i still press sliders ... just sideways :P
<seronis> that were in addition to the fn+key combos
<dogbert2> mdfe, on most newer laptops, yeah...my older ACER pretty much runs wifi all the time, and it does have a slider switch...<shrug>...I guess the button is for the power consumption from wifi (dunno)
<mdfe> dogbert2, power and security, i believe
<dogbert2> mdfe...probably more power than security :)
<mdfe> some enterprise or government sales etc will insist the device can be physically disabled
<Ashael> how do i remove a kernel?
<Stripe_> any ideas when ubuntu will work with nvidia graphics?
<ebernhardson> have an odd issue.  I'm on ubuntu 12.04 (precise, according to /etc/apt/sources.list).  I have a dual screen setup and want to turn off 'Sticky Edges'  but that option does not exist in my All Settings->Display window: http://i.imgur.com/9EF7zvk.png
<mdfe> Ashael, look in /boot and /lib/modules - remove the old ones
<mdfe> Ashael, you'll probably have to run grub setup again
<Ashael> Stripe_: I think CCSM is the easiest way to do that
<dogbert2> so I can pound away as root now in ubuntu...muhahaha
<mdfe> dogbert2, ?
<Ashael> how do i update grub, again?
<uvala> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop  when you select 64bit for 13.04.  on this page, site offline appears
<mdfe> Ashael, i think it is sudo upgrade-grub to get it to re-scan the kernels
<SolarisBoy> Ashael: update-grub
<Ashael> upgrade or update?
<Ashael> thanks
<SolarisBoy> date
<seronis> uvala, showing up fine for me currently
<seronis> try again ?
<mdfe> upDATE sorry
<Ashael> k, thanks.
<Ashael> and now I'm stuck with the wifi problem again :(
<seronis> uvala, and nvm. its the page AFTER that which is offline
<uvala> seronis, 64bit for 13.04 selected and shown fine?
<seronis> for me it went to the 'pay' page properly
<tony90> ciao
<dogbert2> mdfe, I actually like doing this when I need root: su - <enter> as opposed to sudo
<seronis> selecting 64bit worked to load the pay page.  the page after that is down for me though
<tony90> !litsa
<seronis> uvala, hmm.. and reloading worked.  iso downloading
<seronis> server is likely just under heavy load
<uvala> hmm..stranger than paradise
<uvala> possibly
<Ashael> ha!
<Ashael> solved it!
<Ashael> re-installed packages under old kernel.
<Orphis> So, I was on 12.10 and tried to create a fedora chroot. There was a bug and after searching for it, there was some reports that it was fixed in 13.04. So I upgraded, and now, yum doesn't work at all
<Ashael> thanks guys, later
<mdfe> dogbert2, su doesnt get you sandwiches
 * Ashael patpat mdfe 
<Orphis> It's like pycurl doesn't work and yum hasn't been tested
<uvala> seronis, I didnt reckon with that a site might partially go offline when under heavy load..
<seronis> odd, it is
<Gemclip> would someone be willing to help a newbie installing a sound driver. I am using Mint 14 KDE in VMWare workstation 9
<tony90> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/
<llutz> !mint | Gemclip
<ubottu> Gemclip: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mdfe> Orphis, i am interested: why a chroot not a vm?
<Gemclip> i do a lspci -v and get 02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 02) but when i do aplay -l no cards are found
<Orphis> mdfe: Because a chroot is faster to spawn than a VM
<Orphis> And all my buildagents environment are chrooted, I don't want to add a VM just for fedora
<Gemclip> I did a manual build and install but its not taking
<llutz> Gemclip: read what ubottu just told you
<Gemclip> sorry didnt see it. Thanks
<l_r> how can i unlock a guest session?
<l_r> what's the password?
<Kion> how do I open a webdav server with the file manager?
<tony_lech_> Just reinstalled Ubuntu 13.04, and now or takes 10 minutes to boot! How can I diagnose?
<tony_lech_> Just sits on the pre-lightdm "Ubuntu" splash
<Raccoon1400> tony_lech: look for the bootlog. Not sure where to find it but that should tell you where it is hanging. Or disable splash and see where it hangs
<ToyImp> msg nickserv identify kroe
<bitnumus> Hi, i am using document viewing on a PDF, its an application form, and only some parts of my input are being saved?
<IdleOne> ToyImp: You are going to want to change your nickserv password
<ToyImp> yeah workin on it
<ToyImp> effin keyboard
<sifu_> in the remote login what do i put as server url?
<Orphis> mdfe: I manually edited urlgrabber with a workaround for this issue
<l_r> is there a way to unlock a guest session?
<Guest21696> anyone know how i can install refit?
<prodnix> Hi all, I cant seem to mount a logical volume. I have other logical volumes on the drive which mount and work.  EXT4-fs (dm-0): error loading journal. Any ideas?
<zooko> Folks: can I install onto a separate, currently-unused partition, and make that partition bootable and so forth, using this partition that already works? What's the tool or howto for that?
<zooko> (Reason: I want to try a different filesystem for my root partition.)
<llutz> zooko: so you want to clone your current / to a different partition? use rsync, edit fstab after finishing, and rewrite grub
<whoever> hi all how do you copy file contents from one file to anoter  ie cp a >> b
<llutz> whoever: cp a b
<boggle> UpdateManagerWarningForUnity3D warning when upgrading 12.04 --> 12.10 on Lenovo ideapad U410 -- http://pastebin.com/tTj6azQv
<sw0rdfish> hi guys can I somehow disable firefox or something.... my old laptop is having hardware issues or something f1 button fires up by itself so when I'm on xchat all of a sudden firefox opens with 50+ tabs of the docs page of xchat which is opened by pressing F1
<sw0rdfish> and that was causing the laptop to overheat and crash
<darthanubis> just remove firefox
<darthanubis> or change the default browser
<zooko> llutz: okay, thanks. Sounds doable. But will rsync fix up all sorts of things like hardlinks, random device inodes from /dev/, etc?
<zooko> llutz: have you ever done that yourself?
<zooko> I think I should just figure out what scripts Ubuntu runs to install and run that from my working partition.
<llutz> zooko: rsync -aux / /new-root             and yes, i've done that. you don't copy /dev, /sys etc.
<gordonjcp> sw0rdfish: in the control panel, Keyboard -> Shortcuts and undefine whatever F1 is
<sw0rdfish> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<Guest21696> im running "test ubuntu before installing" on my macbook using a USB stick .. i tried to install it but i wont start anything .. has anyone here installed ubuntu on his macbook?
<gordonjcp> Guest21696: yes, on an oldish macbook
<sw0rdfish> control panel of what? gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> sw0rdfish: Ubuntu
<Guest21696> gordonjcp: advice?
<darthanubis> Guest21696, don't know why in the world I would do so
<gordonjcp> Guest21696: use Refind
<zooko> llutz: so when does /dev get populated?
<zooko> Does it get fixed up automatically on boot if it is empty ?
<llutz> zooko: at boottime, udev creates it
<gordonjcp> Guest21696: that'll take care of multibooting
<zooko> llutz: cool, thanks.
<Raccoon1400> what driver is recommended for an nvidia card (9800GT)?
<vanishing> hi guys
<vanishing> has anyone tried the ck patch with 3.9 ubuntu kernel?
<vanishing> i ran into an implicit declaration of function ‘nsecs_to_cputime64' warning while compiling
<vanishing> any help?
<MonkeyDust> vanishing  there was a guy who tried 3.9, he asked how to undo the installation
<vanishing> MonkeyDust: he tried to patch the 3.9 kernel with ck patch?
<MonkeyDust> vanishing  not sure, what I remember is: 3.9 didnt work well
<vanishing> MonkeyDust: I see..
<MonkeyDust> vanishing  I scrolled up, it was a HDMI issue
<vanishing> MonkeyDust: i rarely use HDMI, so that should be much of a problem for me
<vanishing> but anyways..thanks, I guess I'll do some more research..
<Maple__> I've just switched to Ubuntu and I'm having a love affair with it <3
<Maple__> Well, not literally, but...
<zooko> ☺
<zooko> ❤
<Maple__> (:
<Maple__> <3
<genii-around> Maple__: Welcome aboard
<Maple__> Yay! Now to learn some basics. tbh, I changed 'cos cygwin didn't have sudo and that pissed me off since I needed sudo a lot ;>
<wilee-nilee>  Maple__ This is support not your story.
<Maple__> ja
<Hulk> yop
<el3ven> hello
<Hulk> Loul
<pedrocr> is there any way of updating all the alternatives a given package provides to be of higher priority than another package provides?
<pedrocr> I want to have ruby 1.9.1 be higher priority than ruby1.8 without having to specify all the slave alternatives necessarily
<A1Recon> is there a chat room here to discuss about IRC ??
<troulouliou_dev> hi when i m starting cinnamon from gdm; it randommly hangs on startup and gnome-settings-daemon is taking 100% cpu on 1 core
<troulouliou_dev> anybody have an idea ?
<Malgorath> I install ubunt 13.04 to my laptop but I want to remove it from the system. is there a easy way to get paste the boot menu, its not letting me boot into windows 8 anymore
<OerHeks> !alis | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  you can discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nothing_Much> Is there a channel for Ubuntu discussions or something?
<MonkeyDust> Nothing_Much   you can discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest21696> ive screwed up refit and overwrote mac os .. now im on ubuntu live disc .. what to do
<Guest21696> refit seems to just work from mac
<Nothing_Much> Oh nice, thanks
<ohnoididitagain> hello, my Skype doesn't work. I tried the sudo commands from askubuntu.com but they didn't help either. please help me connect with my family again :]
<LucidGuy> In production environments, are "Enterprise" distros still dominant? Like RHEL.. or is Ubuntu catching on?
<Nothing_Much> LucidGuy, I think Ubuntu is mostly focused on Consumers rather than Enterprise markets
<OerHeks> LucidGuy, you can get enterprise support from canonical., so the answer is yes.
<Inspiral> Hey guys, I asked this in linux too, but I have a problem getting nfs shares to work on 13.04 please see the paste: http://pastebin.com/AuQuJ2Lw
<nedbat> I have a question about setuid: I want my www-data user to be able to spawn a subprocess and setuid to another user, but the operation is not permitted.  I assume this is because www-data doesn't have enough rights.  Can I make this work somehow?
<MonkeyDust> nedbat  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<nedbat> MonkeyDust: i didn't realize this channel was primarily desktop, thanks
<ohnoididitagain> anybody could help with fixing skype please?
<Ari-Yang> ohnoididitagain, did you try uninstalling it and installing it again?
<z0ran> i have ubuntu 12.04 on amd64, i dont know why, but every time i live computer it restart itself, while im working eveything is ok, but as soon i leave it for more than 10 min it restart it self...any idea why is this happening...please
<ohnoididitagain> Ari-Yang, how to do that?
<MonkeyDust> ohnoididitagain  i use it and have to fix it regularly, let's hear it
<Malgorath> I install ubunt 13.04 to my laptop but I want to remove it from the system. is there a easy way to get paste the boot menu, its not letting me boot into windows 8 anymore
<wilee-nilee> z0ran, You sure it is not hibernating.
<Enich> it seems like the people in #python are so active that my question sorta drowned, so i hope you guys might be able to help.   i would like to send a carriage return to my serial console.  i dont want to do  ser.write('\r\n')      The reason is taht i am setting up a script to configure newly unpacked devices, and the default login is admin and password is blank.     so when i try to do a ser.write() etc, it does nothing.    Any idears ?
<llutz> Malgorath: boot from windows-cd and rewrite bootloader/mbr
<Malgorath> llutz, no windows boot disc, its recovery disks only
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there any Short-cut to turn off the display? I have ubuntu 13.04
<nedbat> Enich: you said, "I don't want to do ser.write".  Why not?
<Enich> nedbat,   well i guess its not about not wanting.. more that it doesnt work when  i do it like that
<nedbat> Enich: you don't get a \n\r on your serial port?
<llutz> Malgorath: you'd better ask in ##windows how to fix the bootloader then
<nedbat> Enich: also, why do you think your device wants \n\r and not just \n ?
<Malgorath> llutz, and they say, it was ubuntu that did it, ask there
<z0ran> wilee-nilee, all my open applicatios are gone when this happen, is it same thing happening in hiberantion...or
<Enich> ser.write('admin\n')<---this works, it writes admin and so forth...that one --->  ser.write('\n') simply hangs..  iv tried with \n\r  also ..but nothing
<Enich> \r\n
<Enich> it might just be one of these stupid things, im not sure
<llutz> Malgorath: http://superuser.com/questions/460762/how-can-i-repair-the-windows-8-efi-bootloader
<nedbat> Enich: sorry, I don't know.
<wilee-nilee> z0ran, check settings-power and how it is set.
<noiro> Is chrome not in the official repositories?
<llutz> Malgorath: maybe that gives an idea
<subnetwi> anyone here have experience with ubuntu netinstall
<subnetwi> i'm having a few problems with dhcp and pxe
<wilee-nilee> noiro, Chrome is google.
<subnetwi> keep getting pxe error: nodhcp offers were received
<Malgorath> llutz, thanks for the link but again no windows 8 boot cd, the recovery dvds only allow it to boot directly into restore
<subnetwi> and i thought i got tftp,dhcp running properly but evidently that is not the case
<noiro> wilee-nilee: so....I can't apt-get it?
<Myrtti> noiro: sure you can
<wilee-nilee> noiro,Not I never use it, however if you install it from google it updates havng added a link in your sources.list.d
<Myrtti> noiro: you can either use chromium which is in the repositories, or go to chrome.google.com and get it from there, the debian package should add the sources for updates to sources.list.d automatically
<subnetwi> if anyone could help me out, possibly walk me through this netinstall that would be greatly appreciated, i've tried it from several machines and always the same problem, 'no dhcp offers received' on the client machine i'm trying to install ubuntu on
<gordonjcp> subnetwi: what happens if you set up the network manually, can you ping anything?
<subnetwi> i've read through several manuals on the process and i've followed them bit by bit
<subnetwi> gordonjcp: well the client machine i'm trying to install ubuntu on has no OS at all so couldnt do that from there, but yes i can ping from the host machine
<subnetwi> i'm not quite sure why its saying no dhcp offers received as I do have dhcp and tftpd both running
<subnetwi> and i'm at a loss at this point, because i tried 3 different methods to netinstall and they all failed for me with the same error
<ToyImp> 55588
<Aspire-Revo-User> Om theres like 17k people idling in this channel
<ToyImp> 1.7k*
 * betrayd is one of them american idles
<ToyImp>  
<Ari-Yang> is there a terminal command to check the current setting of cpu governor?
<MonkeyDust> cpu governor?
<Trmak> Am I in the right place for trying to get my quad monitor setup working on Ubuntu?
<llutz> Ari-Yang: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Ari-Yang> thanks
<ToyImp> 'iu
<Enich> nedbat,   Figured it out now.. it came down to the protocol and how the device communicates that it is ready for a new command.... 9600 takes time
<NASD_Tech> good afternoon... is anyone able to offer some assistance with VSFTPD
<boggle> UpdateManagerWarningForUnity3D warning when upgrading 12.04 --> 12.10 on Lenovo ideapad U410 -- http://pastebin.com/tTj6azQv
<boggle> UpdateManagerWarningForUnity3D when upgrading 12.04 --> 12.10 on Lenovo ideapad U410 -- http://pastebin.com/tTj6azQv
<Ari-Yang> what cpufreq do you recommend for a laptop between these 2 governors: ondemand or conservative?
<llutz> Ari-Yang: ondemand
<Ari-Yang> ah, conservative I think is more graceful in the sense of switching between low and high freq it looks like
<Ari-Yang> from what I'm reading anyway
<Ari-Yang> it's similar to ondemand
<llutz> Ari-Yang: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/cpu-freq/governors.txt   2.4/2.5
<Ari-Yang> @ llutz lol I already have that page up, thanks anyway
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there any Short-cut to turn off the display? I have ubuntu 13.04
<Ari-Yang> I think I'll go with conservative for a while.
<llutz> Ari-Yang: i'd go with ondemand, because it switches a bit faster -> more powersaving (if i get that right)
<Ari-Yang> but wouldn't switching faster be a bit.... buggy?
<Ari-Yang> but conservative might not be as responsive as ondemand...
<llutz> Ari-Yang: i don't see why (but i always use "powersave" with my notebook)
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there any Short-cut to turn off the display? I have ubuntu 13.04
<Ari-Yang> llutz, powersave makes it use the lowest freq at all times?
<IsmAvatar> Hey folks, I'm having trouble getting U12.10 to detect a disk in the cd/dvd drive.
<llutz> Ari-Yang: more "it switches freqs down as fast/often as possible"
<Ari-Yang> this notebook is 931MHz, that's the min, so Powersave governor will keep it that min at all times yes?
<Ari-Yang> oh, so it does increase? I see...
<llutz> Ari-Yang: nope
<llutz> arghh, sry i told nonsense... i mixed there something different. ignore me
<Ari-Yang> llutz, so powersave allows the freq to increase, but it decreases as soon as possible when it doesn't need power anymore?
<Ari-Yang> oh okay..
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there any Short-cut to turn off the display? I have ubuntu 13.04
<llutz> Ari-Yang: see link above, 2.2
<Ari-Yang> yeah, I'll use conservative for the time being.
<gnat_x> hi folks. what's the recommended way to install with full disk encryption and lvm in 12.04. i'm helping a coworker, but this looks nothing like debian expert mode to me ;-P
<jak2000> hi
<jak2000> hi all, i have a HDD (1TB) with 1 folder named Musik the size of this folder is: 400GB i want clone, or copy this folder to other HDD (500GB) how to? any tool? (i try HddClone but cant because the source is more bigger than target, thanks
<Ari-Yang> my cpu might not be able to switch really fast with ondemand
<aproposnix> Hi. Does anyone know how to install Chromium builds from zip so that it's available for all users on the system? For the life of me I cannot figure it out.
<A1Recon> mojtaba: I may be wrong but some days ago were you asking for Android-ubuntu file transfers? If yes, then was your problem solved??
<wilee-nilee> jak2000, Are you using ubuntu?
<jak2000> wilee-nilee yes
<mojtaba> A1Recon: Hi there. Actually no, it just allow me to login anonymously.
<jak2000> a live cd
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there any Short-cut to turn off the display? I have ubuntu 13.04
<wilee-nilee> jak2000, You started this question in ##windows.
<jak2000> wilee-nilee yes
<jak2000> i want search/lookign other way if one fail
<jak2000> *looking
<jak2000> wilee-nilee any advice?
<jak2000> the dd command not work... no eerror but not copy anything
<A1Recon> mojtaba: You can see something here http://oldpapyrus.wordpress.com/2013/04/27/turn-screen-off-on-ubuntu/              The command is    "$ xset dpms force off "  but I have never used it before and I can't vouch for it...use it with *CAUTION* !!
<A1Recon> mojtaba: Do you use a laptop??
<mojtaba> A1Recon: Yes
<elisa87> Is there any better way to search for a word in whole the files and directories inside a directory than this? grep -irn "dyIPC" *
<tucemiux> hi, anyone knows if ubuntu plays nice with nvidia gtx 660 ??
<plumblum> hi im getting very slow transfer speeds on disks that gave around 70-80MB on windows is now giving 10MB
<plumblum> any cluse ?
<A1Recon> mojtaba: Did you follow the link I gave you??
<mojtaba> A1Recon: I am looking at it. Do you know how can I assign shortkey to a command?
<jak2000> wilee-nilee the dd command not work... no eerror but not copy anything
<wilee-nilee> jak2000, I would not dd that.
<A1Recon> mojtaba: Apparently the command gives some problems. Plz google the command to continue your research....
<jak2000> wilee-nilee anyway?
<jak2000> any way?
<mojtaba> A1Recon: Ok thanks
<wilee-nilee> jak2000, I would mopve it with rsync using grsync if the destination s as big or bigger then the original.
<llutz> jak2000: rsync -au /path-to/Music /mount-point/other-hdd/
<A1Recon> mojtaba: I would have helped you more but I don't know more about it. Hope I helped..
<wilee-nilee> or just copy and paste it with gparted, no matter what it will take awhile and I would preserver the original.
<wilee-nilee> preserve*
<micol> hi!
<micol> !list
<ubottu> micol: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<A1Recon> mojtaba: You might find this more helpful.... http://askubuntu.com/questions/38776/trigger-screensaver-off-monitor
<mojtaba> A1Recon: Thanks man
<A1Recon> Hey I have seen ubottu use that word "warez"? What exactly is that?
<mojtaba> A1Recon: I really appreciate your help
<ToyImp>  '
<elisa87> How can I search for a word inside all the files (which might be in subdirectories of a directory) ?
<A1Recon> elisa87: Go here if you want  http://askubuntu.com/questions/39200/how-to-search-for-files-containing-specific-word
<IsmAvatar> Hey folks, I'm having trouble getting U12.10 to detect a disk in the cd/dvd drive.
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  grep -r "some_text" *
<plumblum> hi im getting very slow transfer speeds on disks that gave around 70-80MB on windows is now giving 10MB, any clues ?
<A1Recon> Hey I have seen ubottu use that word "warez"? What exactly is that? Please I really wanna know
<jiffe99> with upstart, how would I run a specific command to stop a service in the upstart script?
<A1Recon> elisa87: Was your problem solved??
<ToyImp> \
<OerHeks> plumblum, from fat32/ntfs/ext3/ext4 to ntfs/ext3/ext4 ?
<elisa87> A1Recon: it is giving me the same results as grep -irn "text" * ! I am pretty sure those variables should be defined somewhere in the package but I can't find them! So basically I am not sure if grep -irn or -r are precise enough or what can solve my problem
<plumblum> OerHeks, from nts to ext4
<plumblum> ntfs *
<A1Recon> elisa87: locate {part_of_word} ??
<volitek_> Hi, I've got a new motherboard, and I can't seem to boot from USB properly. I get past the 'try ubuntu' bit but it falls into a BusyBox shell and says 'unable to find a medium containing a live file system'. If I try installing windows from usb it tells me it's missing cd/dvd drivers. The strange thing is I was able to boot into an ubuntu live usb a couple days ago but now I get this issue!
<jak2000> llutz thanks
<volitek_> The motherboard is an ASUS Sabertooth 990fx
<v0lksman> hello all!  I have an nvidia gt220 that has 1 Analogue, 1 Digital and 1 HDMI output on it.  I've been happily using the analogue and digital outputs for a twinview dual display.  I now want to connect a third monitor via the HDMI slot.  I have it plugged in etc but the nvidia gui is complaining when I try to enable it with this message: MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than 2 active display devices
<v0lksman> how do you go about fixing this and enabling the third monitor (is it even possible?)
<OerHeks> plumblum, oke, that is looking normal, got same speeds tram ntfs to ext4, windows does not that fast to ext3/ext4 too.
<plumblum> so its normal to more than get half my speed :/
<plumblum> that kinda sucks
<A1Recon> elisa87: The Linux Command Line (book) has some pretty good things about finding stuff.... But of course, if you know all of that(using the terminal) already then it's not gonna be of much help..
<K4k> I'm trying to install using a ks.cfg and I have specified an install url to use during install. Would this url point to the /pub/ubuntu directory on the mirror where I see "dists", "indices", "ls-lR.gz", "pool", "project" and "ubuntu" files and directories or somewhere else?
<A1Recon> Good bye everyone!! And folks in the US, enjoy the season finale of Arrow!!
<K4k> I ask because, though I've specied the installed url, I still have to do apt-get upgrade after the install completes. If it was installing from the network mirro, I would think it would already be up to date, no?
<plumblum> OerHeks, so just because im tranfering over the network to a ubuntu machine through samba i should excpect and huge decrease in speed, any way to improve it ?
<luke_> ok so i have an issue, hope someone can help. i have an acer aspire a3 711G, graphics card is a 1gb nvidia geforce gt 630M, Im having issues getting the correct drivers that work with ubuntu 12.04. I can use the laptop fine at the moment but it has problems installing and playing games, any help would be great!!
<OerHeks> plumblum, lots of small files? zip them first improves speed.
<plumblum> OerHeks, nope large ones :/
<kdeuser^> luke_: HAve you tried using the additional drivers option?
<j0su3> hi guys, i'm having a problem with ubuntu 13.04 in a brand new desktop Dell whith amd radeon 7440. When i try to login it stops in a orange screen and stands there. Any ideas?
<luke_> kdeuser: yes it shows nothing
<kdeuser^> luke_: Have you checked the nvidia home page if they have an official driver for Linux?
<v0lksman> kdeuser^: they do
<luke_> yes i installed the driver nvidia recommended however after rebooting it was stuck on 6400x480 resolution and unable to change it
<kdeuser^> j0su3: Probably a graphics driver issue. Are you able to switch to the command line? Ctrl + Alt + 1=
<luke_> yes
<adamk> Are you sure this laptop doesn't use optimus?
<sysdoc> luke_ nvidia-settings opened as root is where you adjust the nvidia's settings
<sysdoc> luke_ sudo nvidia-settings... :)
<adamk> luke_: Does 'lspci | grep -i vga' list two video cards?
<luke_> Ill try that now, it is an optimus one
<adamk> luke_: Then you can't just install the nvidia driver.,
<adamk> luke_: You have to use bumblebee.
<dragonkeeper> luke_ http://bumblebee-project.org/
<luke_> yes it shows 2 graphics cards,   trying bumblebee now
<v0lksman> looks like bumblebee really just manages power consumption and still relies on the right driver already being installed for the card
<elisa87> does grep -r "some-text" * search through hidden files as well?
<v0lksman> https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Supported-drivers
<v0lksman> elisa87: .* would
<vitimiti> hi
<v0lksman> luke_: under System Settings -> Software & Updates last tab is Additional Drivers.  There is nothing listed in there?
<luke_> no nothing listed under additional drivers
<v0lksman> do you have universe/restricted/multiverse enabled?
<subnetwi> can anyone suggest the best netboot method for me, i'm having some issues with the ubuntu tutorials
<alex_fun> is there hosting channel?
<alex_fun> to talk about hosting
<v0lksman> alex_fun: ubuntu-server?
<luke_> volksman, how would i check for this?
<v0lksman> luke_: first tab Software & Updates
<ToyImp> \
<DrDittersdorf> Tt
<plumblum> OerHeks, is it strange that it transfers in about 80 for the first couple of minutes and then it drops, like the disk overflow in utorrent
<v0lksman> anyone know if the gt620 will run 3 heads?
<plumblum> that problem somehow fixed it self :P
<plumblum> so this feels a bit odd
<Ben64> v0lksman: probably not
<v0lksman> shiatzu!
<ToyImp> massage?
<betrayd> how many outputs does the gt620 have anyway
<v0lksman> 3
<luke_> v0lksman: I dont have software & updates :S
<v0lksman> including hdmi
<v0lksman> luke_: under system settings?
<Ben64> v0lksman: definitely 2 monitors from that card only
<v0lksman> Ben64: did you find a doc?
<Felishia> :)
<betrayd>  think i know of what he speaketh
<Felishia> HEY
<Felishia> I'm wondering
<Ben64> its a cheapy card, it can't do more than 2
<Felishia> if I can run ubuntu-minimal
<luke_> v0lksman: nope it isnt there
<Felishia> as live Usb?
<v0lksman> luke_: not sure how that's possible...13.04?
<j0su3> hi guys, i'm having a problem with ubuntu 13.04 in a brand new desktop Dell whith amd radeon 7440. When i try to login it stops in a orange screen and stands there. It seems an graphic driver issue. Anyone having the same problem?
<luke_> 12.04
<v0lksman> luke_: meh...should still be there
<v0lksman> maybe Software Sources?
<luke_> found software sources in the software center, installing now....
<maui> how to skype in ubuntu
<v0lksman> luke_: I won't be around much longer...I believe your problem is that nouveau drivers are still installed. but your best bet is to try to let Ubuntu install the nvidia driver through the package manager
<Felishia> can someone tell me if ubuntu minimal can run as live-rw?
<Felishia> in a usb stick
<dragonkeeper> maui skype webiste
<wilee-nilee> Felishia, 30MB I don't think so.
<adamk> luke_: Did you install bumblebee yet?
<maui> ah ok
<maui> only through the website
<luke_> need to restart for complete bumblebee, be back in a tick
<Felishia> but ubuntu-minimal runs with a usb-stick
<Felishia> I mean I need a distro terminal-only
<wilee-nilee> Felishia, the minimal is a net loader.
<Felishia> that can run apt-get
<Felishia> and also that is a live-rw
<wilee-nilee> Felishia, Any regular download can run in a cli.
<dragonkeeper> Felishia, any linux can run live cli only ;/    all debian based use apt-get
<luke_> im back, bumblebee should now be installed
<v0lksman> apparently a 640 will do 2 heads
<v0lksman> 3heads
<iShotz> What's a good Text editor for Xubuntu?
<Felishia> yes dragonkeeper but some distros do not save changes
<v0lksman> iShotz: sublimetext
<iShotz> Ok
<iShotz> Thankls
<iShotz> *thanks
<dragonkeeper> Felishia,  well thats not the distros fault ,, pebkac is the obvious issue
<wilee-nilee> Felishia, Details your goals here, the method your using is backwards.
<luke_> anyone know how to actually run bumblebee??
<Felishia> I need a linux distro that I could boot from a usb as live-rw and that it is only console and has apt-get
<Maple__> fedora or ubuntu
<Maple__> biggies ;o
<Maple__> er
<wilee-nilee> !enter | Maple__
<ubottu> Maple__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ToyImp> 3
<dragonkeeper> Felishia, some distros come stock (for live) to run from ram, which is why changes dont get saved , if you install to a usb stick then changes will be saved
<FreeBSD64> Felishia: im pretty sure ubuntu can be installed very minimally
<mdfe> Felishia, ubuntu server edition installs without a GUI
<Udms>  no use ubuntu core
<mdfe> Felishia, there is alsot he ubuntu alternatve installer, which might enable you to not install the GUI
<Udms> or minimal
<hero> I have Linux Mint installed on my colleague's laptop. The same is installed on my laptop, we have same repos enabled except for a couple of ppa's but he can't seem to install many software from universe e.g. irssi or suphp. Can someone guide where all can I look?
<hero> here's the output of apt-cache policy http://pastebin.com/ZfAgNm0s
<DJones> !mint | hero
<ubottu> hero: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<Udms> but there is only an installer
<Udms> how do you create a panel in xubuntu
<Ari-Yang> Udms, I believe theres a #xubuntu channel
<FreeBSD64> in the panel options add panel
<dragonkeeper> luke_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Udms> how do you create a panel in xubuntu
<hero> DJones: yes, but I am sure it's an apt issue. and apt is common to ubuntu as much and so to debian
<DJones> hero: That doesn't make it an issue for this channel, Mint isn't supported here
<MonkeyDust> hero  there's even a difference between ubuntu-mint and debian-mint
<luke_> ive installed bumblebee, what do i now do with it
<dragonkeeper> luke_ read usage on the link i sent you
<hero> DJones: MonkeyDust this is ubuntu mint. I know there's a difference but even then underlying apt wouldn't change
<luke_> im in terminal after typing "optirun"
<hero> except if you just wanted to be a jerk just cos I said it's mint.
<hero> anyways, no point asking here.
<dragonkeeper> luke_, optirun [options] <application> [application-parameters]
<FreeBSD64> hero: pretend its ubuntu then
<gordonjcp> !mint | hero
<ubottu> hero: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<luke_> usage dont really make sense
<gordonjcp> oh, he left
<gordonjcp> oh well
<adamk> luke_: You use optirun to run 3D applications.
<adamk> luke_: You start up X using the intel driver, and then use optirun before a 3D app.
<dragonkeeper> luke_, yes it does   optirun steam     will run steam with "bumblebee" using "discrete "card
<thecoder> Hi to all! I have an ubuntu 12.04 server and i want to whole server to another server. how can i do that?
<FreeBSD64> thecoder: clone it?
<luke_> so it oes
<luke_> does
<MonkeyDust> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<ohnoididitagain> anybody can tell me how to fix skype? after I switched to nvidia drivers it stopped working on 13.04 64-bit.. :/
<adamk> ohnoididitagain: Define "stopped working".
<Udms> no one is at #xubuntu
<FreeBSD64> Udms: in the default panel, choose the panel options
<ohnoididitagain> adamk, it doesn't start at all
<adamk> ohnoididitagain: OK, but what error do you get?
<FreeBSD64> Udms: there should be a plus sign or something to add anothe rpanel
<thecoder> FreeBSD64 how to clone?
<Udms> ok
<ohnoididitagain> adamk, usually there's no error, nothing happens when I click on the icon
<FreeBSD64> thecoder: you could use clonezilla
<thecoder> clonezilla?
<FreeBSD64> for a 1-1 clone
<adamk> ohnoididitagain: Errr...  Run it from a terminal window.
<thecoder> FreeBSD64, thank you
<ohnoididitagain> adamk, how?
<FreeBSD64> thecoder: the disk will have to be the same size or larger, or you'll have to do it a different way
<adamk> ohnoididitagain: Bring up a terminal (such as gnome-terminal) and run skype
<luke_> we just had this conversation about drivers, i updated to nvidia drivers and everything stopped working, ive installed bumblebee and its all working again
<FreeBSD64> if it is larger, you will have unallocated space at the end of the cloned
<FreeBSD64> which you will have to extend
<thecoder> FreeBSD64, i dont have physical access to servers. Is it ok?
<ohnoididitagain> adamk, when I typed run skype it said command not found, and when I typed skype it said segmentarion fault :/
<adamk> ohnoididitagain: Sounds like the nvidia drivers really screwed up your system somehow.  You could try reinstalling skype, but I suspect that won't help.
<Fieldy> I am going to roll a kernel manually. is there a document describing the required kernel features so that the distro will function properly?
<FreeBSD64> Fieldy: use lspci and dmesg
<FreeBSD64> for info on what you need
<ohnoididitagain> adamk, without nvidia drivers my programs dont work properly. it's only skype that's misbehaving :/
<FreeBSD64> thecoder: it does have a remote option but im not sure how it works, ive only ever used it for local disks
<thecoder> FreeBSD64, thank you
<sixshots> hi guys i need help to fixe some errors
<nickster> Hey can someone help me. I'm trying to change the title bar in Unity
<sixshots> can someone help me ?
<wilee-nilee> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user01> I have issues with pulseaudio :( i uninstalled it and it works with alsa, but now the volume control buttons on my laptop don't work
<user01> with pulseaudio it worked for 3 - 10 minutes then died
<nickster> I have chromium web browser open and I don't want it to say Chromium Web Browser in the title bar in unity. It can be blank for any app I have open as well
<sixshots> I update my linux and I got this error : Errors were encountered while processing:  se-toolkit  subterfuge E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nickster> I'm on ubuntu 12.04 pretty much stock if that helps
<nickster> I'm trying to change the title bar in Unity. I have chromium web browser open and I don't want it to say Chromium Web Browser in the title bar in unity. It can be blank for any app I have open as well using 12.04
<xubuntu-liveCD> hi, i changed in my BIOS teh IRQ #10 Channel for the installation of Xubuntu 13.04, I have to change it before instaling?
<FreeBSD64> xubuntu-liveCD: for what
<xubuntu-liveCD> for the instllation, if I don't reserv the IRQ #10, it frezes
<xubuntu-liveCD> (sorry, I am from spain)
<FreeBSD64> you just answered your own question then lol
<xubuntu-liveCD> what? lol
<FreeBSD64> change it before installing... so it dont freeze
<xubuntu-liveCD> oh... ok thank you
<xubuntu-liveCD> bye, and thank you
<FreeBSD64> bye
<the8thbit> When I boot, the start up screen says something like "Waiting for network configuration" and then "booting without full network configuration". I'm trying to connect to a WPA2-personal encrypted wifi network. My distro is XBMCbuntu.
<the8thbit> Here is my /etc/network/interfaces: pastebin.com/g3DYWJrG
<th0r> the8thbit, I believe for WPA2 you need wpa-supplicant and a config file for it. Do you have that installed and configured?
<Criten> Hey guys, anyone have any experiance or know-how on getting two touch displays working on one box?
<the8thbit> th0r how do I check?
<UbuntuNewbie> Greetings
<Kion> how do I controll the file permissions for internet downloaded files, for example if I want all to be 700 ?
<the8thbit> th0r: I have it installed,  but no config (/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf)
<th0r> the8thbit, I don't think you will get verified (WPA2) without the config. But it has been a very long time since I configured network that way.
<the8thbit> th0r, how would you suggest configuring it? I have nmcli installed, so I can use that
<the8thbit> I just have had trouble figuring it out
<ningu> can I have an upstart script without an "exec" and just with a post-start script?
<ningu> oh, I see
<ningu> I can do script instead of exec
<th0r> the8thbit, there are websites with details on how to configure it. It was the google search that held me up responding to you initially <smile>
<th0r> the8thbit, just a quick one....http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/wireless/391987-how-change-wpa2-wpa_supplicant.html
<bojje> Hey, does anybody know how I can sync a folder across servers, with an hour delay, it is also important that it only syncs one way so that when I delete something from machine 2 it won't delete it on machine 1. On top of that I need something which only syncs new files, so it won't just dump all the contents from one box to the other. Any way of doing this?
<th0r> bojje, cron and rsync
<the8thbit> th0r: Thanks! I found some example configs, but I'll check that site out too
<uponatree> Hey guys, I want to set up device authentication based on certificates with freeradius. Is there any howto/best practice on the internet?
<mzaza> How to know which graphics card Ubuntu is using on hybrid graphics>
<clcto> the8thbit: heres another https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup#Manual_setup
<bojje> Thank's Thor, reading man pages now.
<th0r> bojje, a small script with the rsync command, and then a cron job to schedule execution of the script.
<bojje> I think I'll just do a manual workaround regarding it only syncing the newest files. It doesn't seem like it can be configured to only sync the newest files added.
<clcto> th0r: but doesnt cron only execute every so often? so if he creates a file right before it executes, there won't be an hour delay?
<th0r> clcto, I didn't quite follow his scheduling...but he should be able to execute the script at whatever time he wants. If he needs to do something else first, and then the sync an hour later, he can do two cron jobs
<the8thbit> clcto, th0r: Im confused as to what goes in my interfaces config, in my wpa_supplicant config, etc... And do I use my actual router password for my PSK, or the hex code that was generated by passphrase or whatever?
<mzaza> Is it possible to know which graphics card I'm currently using on hybrid graphics laptop?
<clcto> the8thbit: man wpa_passphrase
<clcto> the8thbit: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_Supplicant
<the8thbit> some of what I've included in my wpa_supplicant config (basically copied an example config) is also included in my interfaces config
<away> mzaza, integrated+dedicated graphics?
<bojje> I'll be having a dl folder which is going to need the full bandwidth for 1/2 hour, and afterwards I'll be needing the file on my home pc. Is there any easy way to perhaps use pipes on deluge so that it sends a "finished job" and makes a countdown before it syncs?
<clcto> mzaza: probably somewhere in /sys ?
<th0r> the8thbit, you wrote the interfaces file for WPA.....WPA2 needs wpa_supplicant. It will the same info....but for a different program
<mzaza> away: yes
<away> it's using integrated unless you told it to use dedicated
<the8thbit> th0r: So do I need to erase the interfaces file?
<fofo> ciao
<th0r> the8thbit, no....I think wpa-supplicant will just ignore the extra info, and you need interfaces to define the ip and such
<the8thbit> Ah, okay
<ubuntuSUCKS> why is ubuntu so slow and crashes all the time
<maui> actually skype has linux version
<bojje> and it is quite good :)
<tgm4883> ubuntuSUCKS, that isn't a support question
<th0r> ubuntuSUCKS, that is usually operator error
<tgm4883> and/or bad hardware
<Bodsda_> ID10T error
<maui> you do something bad to it
<ubuntuSUCKS> ok thanks for the rtarded info
<tgm4883> well really, what did he expect
<Bodsda_> that was mildly amusing
<clcto> tgm4883: hes just a troll
<tgm4883> clcto, I know, I suppose some people just have nothing better to do with their time
<Guest65849> hey
<clcto> !hi
<Guest65849> can someone help me DDOS this site www.boredmaple.net
 * tgm4883 sighs
<clcto> Guest65849: no
<th0r> tgm4883, me too
<Guest65849> way??-_-
<gustav_> Guest65849: Google booster.
<tgm4883> Google GTFO
<Guest65849> k then
<tsuna27> any way to get a free ubuntu CD these days
<UbuntuNewbie> Hello. Can someone tell me how to DELETE the Recent Folder in Nautilus please, or just disable it. Thanks
<gustav_> tsuna27: Steal an empty, steal a computer with an RW CD writer and eh... something.
<tgm4883> tsuna27, you might be able to get some from a conference, but IDK
<clcto> tsuna27: why? just download it. cdrs are pennies
<nedbat> in this sudoers line, what does "(ALL)" mean?   www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/pkill
<maui> i made one yesterday
<tsuna27> okay thanks, whats the filesize
<Guest65849> more 20 sec to might night  and i still bored
<clcto> nedbat: man sudoers
<tsuna27> and whats the best way to get a dualboot
<maui> partition
<maui> with 'gparted' tool
<maui> running your pc from the cd directly, not from the ubuntu in your pc
<maui> (not from the hard drive)
<maui> then install to one partition ubuntu, the other partition windows
<clcto> tsuna27: install windows first
<nedbat> clcto: thanks, I tried that, it's pretty opaque. There's only so much BNF I can keep in my head... :)
<the8thbit> clcto, th0r: I added the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, but I'm still getting the same issue at boot
<mrrob> Hey Guys.
<darkapp> hey has a new ubuntu come out recently?
<mrrob> Just wonder if I've come to the right place.
<Bodsda_> darkapp: 13.04
<mrrob> I'm trying to hack the Gibson.
<Bodsda_> !ops | mrrob
<ubottu> mrrob: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<darkapp> i heard 14 came out/ was on the way
<gustav_> What's the Gibson?
<th0r> the8thbit, I haven't set up network that way in ages so can't be of much help. I would have to go back to the net and search for info...and do the config trial and error.
<mrrob> You haven't heard of the Gibson?
<elky> mrrob, nope, down the hall to the left.
<clcto> darkapp: the releases are numbered by year.month
<k1l> darkapp: 13.04 is the most recent ubuntu
<gustav_> mrrob: No?
<darkapp> ok awesome
<th0r> the8thbit, I will tell you I only rarely got it to work...usually fell back to wpa or just turned off encryption and depended on mac filtering
<the8thbit> th0r: Are there ways to get this to work that aren't so archaic?
<the8thbit> e.g. tools I can use?
<the8thbit> I have nmcli, I just dont know how to use it
<clcto> the8thbit: just connecting at boot? wicd
<th0r> the8thbit, don't know what you have set up. I run xubuntu and use network mangler
<FroMaster> I was provided a VMware VM that has Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS as its base and kernel 3.2.0-30-generic. VMware only provided VMware-Tools for 3.2.0-23/3.2.0-29 not the one I have. The VM is an appliance and thus has unnecessary components removed. Trying to get the Kernel-headers & build-essentials is not possible. I'm trying to find the difference between 3.2.0-30-generic & 3.2.0-29-generic to see if
<FroMaster> I can upgrade the kernel and apply the vmware-tools packages via apt-get. Thoughts/ideas?!
<elky> mrrob, could you take a look at the guidelines for the channel please, they're in the /topic
<the8thbit> th0r: "network mangler" :P
<th0r> clcto, the8thbit I liked wicd, but heard it isn't being developed any further
<clcto> th0r: oh didnt know
<the8thbit> clcto: Is wicd like nmcli or like NetworkManager?
<th0r> the8thbit, like NM
<the8thbit> th0r: I have networkmanager running
<th0r> the8thbit, and in all fairness, network manager has gotten a lot better lately
<the8thbit> I just dont know how to use nmcli, which is a cli tool for configuring it
<the8thbit> and I don't know of any other nm config tools for tty
<th0r> the8thbit, you might just set up autologon and let nm configure the network for you
<the8thbit> th0r: I'd love to do that, but I don't know how
<clcto> the8thbit: wicd-cli
<th0r> the8thbit, what environment are you running? unity? xfce? gnome?
<the8thbit> th0r: XBMC
<th0r> the8thbit, right...forgot
<the8thbit> Which may as well be equivalent to "none"
<clcto> the8thbit: wicd includes wicd-curses too which is a curses based interactive setup
<Wulf> Hi
<Wulf> I get "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz" and similar. I know that it's no longer supported, but are the files still accessible until one day I manage to upgrade?
<clcto> is /media still the standard for mounting partitions?
<clcto> sry wrong channel
<hari_> i want to install ubuntu by completely reoving windows, formatting my harddisk. I don't know anything about partitioning in linux. DO i have to worry about it if i am using the complete hard disk( I am installing it as a stand alone OS)
<FroMaster> How can I install some software and create a package out if it so I can install it on another system?
<clcto> hari_: not particularly, but a separate partition for /home is recommended
<th0r> FroMaster, I think it is remastersys
<maui> how long will it take til i know ubuntu well?
<th0r> maui, how smart are you?
<hari_> i have a 1TB hard disk....so what should be my partition generally, swap space( i don't know anything abt it) , root, etc.
<FroMaster> th0r: I'm was thinking a package that i can install via apt-get
<maui> thor, i dont think thats the issue
<maui> im concerned about time, i dont have much time/brain free for more study
<th0r> FroMaster, I think the name of the package is remastersys. It will do what you want, but I am not sure of the exact name
<clcto> swap=size of ram, /home is where most of your documents and such will be, and / will be where your programs install to
<th0r> maui, well, you get out what you put in
<maui> is there online a school for ubuntu thats interesting for someone clueless?
<thecodeischaos> if i can run the 64 bit iso on a live usb stick does that mean my system is 64 bit?
<maui> i dont get the command line stuff
<thecodeischaos> because it works... but i think my system is 32 bit?
<auronandace> maui: when you have an itch to scratch thats when you learn
<clcto> maui: just slowly migrate over to it. ie start using it for filemanagement and installing packages
<brainwash> thecodeischaos: yes, has to be a 64 bit system
<thecodeischaos> it is  AMD Dual-Core Processor E-450 (1.65 GHz), AMD M1 Chipset,
<thecodeischaos> shouldnt this be 32 bit
<hari_> clcto : Is there any web resource for exclusively about installing ubuntu as a stand alone OS, I have found all the articles dealing with alongside windows.
<anonymous_> supp
<th0r> FroMaster, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys
<paolo> sera
<paolo> bb
<maui> im still using my old netbookwith windows
<maui> slow migration is the only way
<maui> for those clueless about programming
<maui> and command prompt stuff
<clcto> hari_: just follow the install. there really isnt much difference
<auronandace> maui: there is no quick and easy way, if you want to learn then you'll learn
<thecodeischaos> for a 1.6ghz dual core processor, if it runs 64 bit should i use 64 bit iso? or because my cpu is low 32 bit will run better?
<anonymous_> i crack to my techar computr lol:-)
<hari_> what would happen if i didnt partition at all. What difference will it make?
<clcto> maui: its just command [options] [parameters] usually. you can use <cmd> -h for a short help page or man <cmd> for a more in depth one
<FroMaster> th0r: Not quite what I'm looking for. I want to install Kernel-headers, build-essentials and complile VMware-Tools from source and then package them up for installation on 30 other identical (and already configured) virtual machines
<nas> Hi
<anonymous_> hei!
<clcto> hari_: if you have one partition of type ext4 you will be fine
<maui> heisann
<nas> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from a flash drive, I changed it to the top of my boot priority list, but it still says Missing operating system
<hari_> ok..and is it necessary to make swapspace
<nas> BOOTMGR is missing
<maui> is bottmgr in the flash?
<maui> check it out
<clcto> hari_: not NECESSARY, but if you want hibernate it must be the size of your ram at least
<Bodsda_> nas: its not booting from usb then - thats a windows error
<hari_> ok..thanks
<nas> How to I get it to boot from my USB
<brainwash> thecodeischaos: the 32bit version is recommended, but you can run the 64bit version without any down sides
<clcto> nas: how did you put it on your usb?
<maui> nas, is it a netbook?
<hari_> anything else i need to know before i dive in with the installation...i am kinda scared
<th0r> FroMaster, you can fetch the deb files for build-essentials and such from the cache, or use aptoncd to create a cd with all those on it. You can create a deb from the compiled source...you do the make, but instead of make install you do something else, but I don't recall the command. It builds and installs a deb from your compiled source.
<maui> cause if you have the choice of a cd, go for it...
<maui> i failed to boot from usb
<thecodeischaos> thanks brainwash ill try the 32bit then
<nas> unetbootin
<thecodeischaos> mainly i just want to do android development and music production. so i dont think i need 64 bit
<clcto> hari_: you will be able to use internet while it installs if you have questions (at least most likely)
<th0r> FroMaster, so once you have all those installed, just use aptoncd to create a cd of the debs  with a metapackage. Install the metapackage on each vm and it will install all the debs
<nas> It's a 15 inch lapto
<nas> It's a 15 inch laptop
<maui> it does not have a cd rom drive then
<hari_> ok..thanks clcto
<nas> It does have one
<brainwash> thecodeischaos: you might want to read this wiki article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<maui> then go prepare a cd with ubuntu
<maui> much easier
<nas> But I don't have a disk large enough for it
<thecodeischaos> thanks brain will read it now
<nas> My flash drive is 16 GB
<maui> buy a dvd rw
<nas> I can't just go to the store anytime
<maui> wait then
<maui> you go tomorrow to the store
<nas> meh
<th0r> FroMaster, the command is checkinstall ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/140998/compiling-source-into-a-deb-package
<maui> problem solved:)
<the8thbit> clcto: How can I make my computer use wicd instead of nm at boot?
<Bodsda_> the8thbit: installing wicd used to remove network manager
<FroMaster> th0r: that's what I was looking for. Thanks!
<k1l> nas: what is the problem again?
<aakka> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 13.04 and flash doesn't work at all when trying to watch videos on youtube. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix it?
<Bodsda_> aakka: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<aakka> is that a different version of flashplugin installer?
<Bodsda_> aakka: dunno, what other have you tried?
<aakka> sudo apt-get install flashplayer installer
<aakka> i've also tried to install the plugin for firefox from the software center
<clcto> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<Bodsda_> aakka: try the one I posted and let me know
<nas> k1l: Okay, my laptop doesn't have Windows on it… I'm trying to boot Ubuntu via flash drive on the computer. It says Operating System missing
<aakka> Bodsda_, should i uninstall the adobe flash player plugin for firefox first?
<k1l> nas: how did you put ubuntu on that flash drive? and is it a stick or a hdd?
<tsk0> Hello, i have already installed postgresql but it doesn't work. when i try to create a db it tell me 'could not change directory to "/home/user'. anyone can help me?
<Bodsda_> aakka: shouldn't need to, but it won't hurt to do that first, sure
<nas> k1l: hdd
<nas> unetbootin
<maui> something like picasa in repos?
<maui> any suggestion?
<k1l> nas: make sure the hdd is fully powered and in full running speed when the system bios looks out for the ubuntu
<k1l> !enter | maui
<ubottu> maui: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nas> k1l: How do I make it fully powered?
<maui> someone has a suggestion for a tool exactlyh like picasa in repos?
<k1l> nas: a possible error is, that the hdd is still in spinning up and not at full speed ad that time
<nas> hmm
<k1l> maui: so start the hdd some seconds before or reboot the laptop and try again
<maui> surely not
<maui> i had same problem with nas, a cd saved me
<maui> btw,my usb from 16 gb, now shows 64 mb as total space although its empty
<nas> sigh
<k1l> maui: it is a possible error, when calling " no operating system".
<maui> its the usb i attempted to use to insttall ubuntu
<k1l> maui: i will not make a video just to convice you.
<nas> I'lll erase mine
<maui> hehe
<maui> format
<k1l> maui: please be helpfull when you try to help.
<maui> kll, you too.
<aakka> Bodsda_, it just installed the same version as sudo apt-get install flashplugin installer.
<Prock81> aakka did u use firefox,  youtube worked out of the box for me, sorry for late reply, i was about to send and got called away from pc while typing
<Prock81> gtg
<aakka> Prock81, yes i am using firefox and it still won't play videos. Even when i use adobe's find flash player version the videos on it own site don't play
<slovatar> Hey folks, I'm having trouble getting U12.10 to detect a disk in the cd/dvd drive.
<slovatar> derp, name
<IsmAvatar> fix'd
<ChrisOfBristol> I'm a newbit, can I start a new thread?
<maui> yes
<ChrisOfBristol> I've been demonstrating some live CDs to a Windows user and with most of them the USB (anything) won't work. XUbuntu 10.04 ok, 10.10 not - any idea why?
<maui> dont know,could be more pc specific since all usbs dont work
<ChrisOfBristol> USB works fine with windows xp
<k1l> ChrisOfBristol: did you tr the recent supported versions like 12.04 or 13.04?
<ChrisOfBristol> It's a dell dimension 1100 and same thing happens with mint-cinnamon-14
<Computron_> hei
<ChrisOfBristol> mint-cinnamon-14 USB doesn't work I mean.
<k1l> well, we cant support mint in here.
<Dr_Willis> it depends on what 'dosent work' ChrisOfBristol
<Dr_Willis> I would be trying out the latest releases also.. not the old old releases
<ChrisOfBristol> I'm not asking you to support Mint, I am using it as an example of the fact that USB doesn't seem to work on several Ubuntu based distributions. In particular Xubuntu 10.10.
<Dr_Willis> ChrisOfBristol:  depending on whats not working.. it could be anything from a bad iso image file., or a tool that put it on the usb incorrectly. or some odd driver bug...
<k1l> ChrisOfBristol: that exactly xubuntu is out of support since some time. i would strongly recommend to test the supported ones first. maybe the issue is not a issue at all, now
<OerHeks> ChrisOfBristol, give us more details about your usb: does usb live boot into flashing cursor, or does usb not work in your live session?
<vanishing> man..why is it so hard to patch 3.9 kernel with ck patches..
<ChrisOfBristol> DrW: Ubuntu 13.04 wouldn't run - I guessed that it was too much for the graphics chip, so went back in time to make sure that the version would run on that chip.
<Casey> Hello, does somebody have a minute?
<k1l> Casey: just ask a specific ubuntu support question
<Casey> Oh, sorry. Never used this before.
<ChrisOfBristol> A quick tryout of the menus suggests that they are working, just the USB hardware doesn't - USB mouse, USB ASDL modem.
<vanishing> Casey: sup?
<vanishing> :D
<Casey> I'm trying to download things, but when I do, I'm having issues installing
<vanishing> Casey: can you be more specific?like what are you downloading, and how are you installing it
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Casey
<ubottu> Casey: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> Its vague question day it seems.. ;)
<k1l> ChrisOfBristol: usb mouse should run. usb modem maybe needs some special driver or module
<Casey> Alright, well....I'll just read the manual I guess. Thanks.
<vanishing> Dr_Willis: are you familiar with patching kernels?
<k1l> Casey: with specific questions you get more specific answers. with just "program" and "problem" we can only point to the "manuals"
<vanishing> most likely its a chmod problem for him I think..:D
<Dr_Willis> vanishing:  Ive not had to recompild the kernel in ages.. I did use a 3.9 kernel ppa/ (or was it deb files) for my system to get hdmi sound working
<Casey> Um, Okay, Well I'm on Paint.Net and I'm trying to download the program, so...what do I do after it's downloaded?
<Kitzune> I'm trying to help someone install flash on 9.04, what's the best way for them to do that?
<ChrisOfBristol> DrW: Since I have tried several CDs (and those on another PC) I don't think it was the ISO. I don't think it is a driver problem as it's not only the modem but the mouse as well and that's a fairly simple thing.
<Dr_Willis> Kitzune:  theres a flash-installer package in the repos.. but I  think you would be better off using a newer verison of ubuntu.
<vanishing> Dr_Willis: I see...
<vanishing> Casey: what file did you download
<vanishing> Casey: like..deb? tar.gz? .bin?
<ChrisOfBristol> I take the point about trying a newer version - what is the latest I can try that would work with an older graphics chip? I know U13.04 is too much for it.
<Casey> One second
<Kitzune> Yeah, but say they didn't want to upgrade for some odd reason. Could they just download from adobe and extract it and install it?
<k1l> ChrisOfBristol: try the LTS version 12.04
<Dr_Willis> Casey:  you mean  http://www.getpaint.net/  ?
<fps> is there a reason, the disk partition tool in the ubuntu installer always seems to leave 1 meg free at the start of the device?
<Casey> Yes.
<Dr_Willis> fps:  i belive its somthing to do with alingnhg partions to cylinder boundries.. or somthing like that
<fps> Dr_Willis: ok
<k1l> !wine | Casey
<ubottu> Casey: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> fps:  ive seen windows do the same thing
<k1l> Casey: you know its windows software?
<Casey> I didn't until just now...
<Casey> Ok, Well, I have another thing I'm trying to download
<k1l> Casey: why not using gimp?
<vanishing> ^
<vanishing> gimp is not bad
<Dr_Willis> theres other image editor tools out there also.. depoends on your needs
<Casey> Gimp doesn't have the things I need
<Casey> but I guess it'll have to do
<Casey> I'm also wanting to download www.openshot.org
<Casey> Is that doable?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pinta-paint-net-clone-for-linux.html
<Dr_Willis> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1 (raring), package size 21279 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<Dr_Willis> openshot is in the default repos Casey
<ChrisOfBristol> kll: OK I'll give it a go. I'll try Ubuntu and Xubuntu 12:04LTS.
<Dr_Willis> Casey:  sudo apt-get install openshot
<Casey> What?....Sorry...Isuck at this stuff
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use avidemux
<genii-around> May want to put sudo apt-get update &&     ...in front of that
<OerHeks> Casey, if you want to edit .raw then DarkTable is a nice phototool
<Dr_Willis> Casey:  ubuntu uses 'repositories' to get software from a 'offical source'  - and openshot is in the default sources
<OerHeks> !info darktable
<ubottu> darktable (source: darktable): virtual lighttable and darkroom for photographers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 2552 kB, installed size 7608 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64)
<Dr_Willis> Casey:  theres no need to download  openshot from the openshot web site
<ChrisOfBristol> k1l: Thanks.
<Casey> Oh there isnt?
<Casey> Where do I get it?
<Dr_Willis> Casey:  sudo apt-get install openshot             <------------------------- I just told you how.. ;) use this command
<darkapp> !join
<vanishing> usually most apps are hosted on repositories
<Casey> OH!
<clcto> Casey: look in synaptics
<vanishing> and you can use apt-get to install them
<Dr_Willis> or fire up the 'software center' and use its search feature
<Casey> Synaptics?
<Casey> Duh
<Casey> Ok
<Casey> Got it
<Casey> Thank you!
<FloodBot1> Casey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> people understand the idea of a software-marketplace on their phones.. but cant seem to handle that Ubuntu/Linux disrots have had a similer idea for... err.. decades? ;)
<vanishing> man...ck patches...why you so hard...T.T
<k1l> Dr_Willis: its just because you cant fit a cd into your phone ;)
<IsmAvatar> I stuck a CD in my CD drive but it's not showing up in /dev or Nautilus's Devices list. How do I access it?
<Dr_Willis> IsmAvatar:  music cd or data cd?
<IsmAvatar> data, in this case. I could try a music cd.
<Dr_Willis> you dont mount music cds ;)
<IsmAvatar> if I can find one >_>
<IsmAvatar> didn't think so
<Dr_Willis> try mounting the cd by hand. with the mount command..
<IsmAvatar> I did, but like I said, it's not showing up in /dev, so dunno what to mount
<kvothetech> IsmAvatar: see anything in dmesg about it
<n-iCe> hi, what's the name of the tool that when you move a window up it maximizes or when you move to the sides it takes the half of the screen and fit
<OerHeks> i thought a cd would mount in /media/ ?
<kvothetech> n-iCe: your window manager handles that.
<IsmAvatar> kvothetech: you mean when I insert/eject a CD? Nope.
<kvothetech> IsmAvatar: try /dev/sr0
<Dr_Willis> pop it in.. run 'dmesg' a few moments later.. look for some info messages about  the cd
<kvothetech> Dr_Willis: he said it doesn't say anything about it....
<kvothetech> IsmAvatar: does your cd drive work/powered on etc
<IsmAvatar> kvothetech: sr0 doesn't exist. And yes, my CD drive is powered and works great on windows. Ubuntu is just temperamental about it for some reason.
<jackinacker> Hi- I've got a weird problem. I cant seem to get rid of this mail icon in the upper right hand corner of the screen
<jackinacker> somehow i set it to open reddit... i havent a clue how i did that
<kvothetech> jackinacker: right click delete?
<Dr_Willis> jackinacker:  Hmm.. not even sure how you would do that. ;) its an IM messinger type icon.. not just mail
<fps> oh wow, this hasn't happened in ages with any linux distro. installed 13.04 to my new ssd and it doesn't boot..
<kvothetech> jackinacker: or right click edit panel depending on the de
<fps> grub seems to be confused
<jackinacker> hrmm... nothing happens when i right click the icon
<fps> the cursor blinks on a black screen (post BIOS) and it does on CR, then it just hangs..
<fps> s/on/one/
<IsmAvatar> fps: Might try booting to livecd and then reinstalling grub
<fps> IsmAvatar: yah, just booted the live cd again..
<jackinacker> It shows reddit- and then it had xchat in the list
<Dr_Willis> jackinacker:  what ubuntu release and desktop are you using?
<misterx> hi there
<jackinacker> Just finished updated moments ago
<fps> IsmAvatar: you have a pointer for reinstalling grub from within the live cd?
<jackinacker> 13.04
<ner0x> https://gist.github.com/fswitalski/5587925  <-- after updating nvidia-drivers to the latest I get this error. Anyone able to help I'd appreciate it.
<IsmAvatar> fps: Boot-Repair. Not sure if it's in the repository, so let me know if it doesn't show up
<tyrog> Hello. Does Ubuntu 13.04 still have the bug where HDMI audio is not detected? thanks
<fps> IsmAvatar: i found some article on the subject.. trying that first..
<IsmAvatar> kk
<misterx> i f*cked up my X11 and would appreciate some help here: some hours ago i started steam and was asked if i wanted to get the latest nvidia-driver. i'm sure i clicked on "no" but the system was very slow for some minutes (nearly frozen; part-time frozen) and after reboot i never got X11 back
<Dr_Willis> tyrog:  a fix is supposed to be comming out.. or i just used the 3.9 kernel and that fixed it. (got the info on it at askubuntu.com)
<misterx> re-installed the nvidia-driver but that didnt help
<misterx> with an older kernel, i come up to the desktop-manager but cant log-in
<tyrog> Dr_Willis: could you tell me which is the package that will fix it?
<kvothetech> misterx: what's the error when you type startx
<Dr_Willis> tyrog:  i used the 3.9 packages from a ppa. or i might have just grabbed the .debs  like 4 files i downloaded/installed -------->     http://askubuntu.com/questions/285624/ubuntu-13-04-not-detect-the-hdmi-sound-output
<misterx> kvothetech: depends on the kernel
<misterx> kvothetech: newest kernel throws a segfault
<kvothetech> misterx: the one you want fixed
<Dr_Willis> tyrog:  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-saucy/
<kvothetech> 3.9.2
<misterx> kvothetech: older kernels try to tell me x was already running, but i cant go out of lightdm
<Dr_Willis> tyrog:  or that might not be the right ones.. i forget what ones i grabbed.. let me see if i still have them
<jackinacker> hey Dr willis- here's a screenshot of what i was talking about http://imgur.com/Tv6uvjx
<kvothetech> master_o1_master: nvidia proprietary rarely works with the latest kernel...try going to the one that they made the drivers for.
<Dr_Willis> tyrog:  linux-image-3.9.0-030900-generic_3.9.0-030900.201304291257_amd64.deb
<kvothetech> misterx: er that bit was for you and ctrl alt f1 when you get to your login manager
<Dr_Willis> tyrog:  but im not sure where i got them at.. fllowed a link from the askubuntu.com answers
<tyrog> Dr_Willis: I see. Thanks for your advice :)
<Dr_Willis> tyrog:  aha - here they are.. for rareing  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-raring/
<Dr_Willis> tyrog:  but i used the .debs so i may not get the updated kernel if/when the fixed kernel comes out.
<tyrog> Dr_Willis: is a fix coming for current 3.8 users?
<misterx> kvothetech: i know how to get to tty1 (thanks). with kernel 3.2.0-41 (latest out of the repos and the one i want fixed), i can't go in, since i end up with a ig nvidia-logo on screen
<Dr_Willis> tyrog:  no idea. the bug reports say yes.. but have said that for some weeks now
<Dr_Willis> tyrog:  i got sick of waiting
<misterx> *big nvidia-logo…
<misterx> with SysRQ+K i get a completely frozen system
<kvothetech> misterx: boot to init 3 or 1
<tyrog> Dr_Willis: but using another kernel is not supported right?
<fps> IsmAvatar: ok, chroot'ed new grub setup succeded without errors. but grub still doesn;t boot..
<misterx> kvothetech: small moment, please…
<fps> IsmAvatar: i won't spend more time on it tonight and put my old ssd back in for now. tomorrow is another day..
<IsmAvatar> fps: chroot may fix some problems, but I've never had to do that. Using Boot-Repair is always a silver bullet for me. I'd recommend trying it out when you get a chance.
<fps> IsmAvatar: ok, taking a look before heading to bed
<fps> IsmAvatar: it seems not to be in the repos
<IsmAvatar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<IsmAvatar> you can add its repository, ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<misterx> kvothetech: how to do that?
<Dr_Willis> tyrog:  depnds on what your definition of support is. ;)
<fps> IsmAvatar: yeah, found the article
<misterx> kvothetech: my skills end at tty1 ;)
<Dr_Willis> tyrog:  those kernels are from kernel.ubuntu.com and are the mainline kernels.
<misterx> kvothetech: think i have to start from grub…?
<Dr_Willis> bye all.. bbl
<fps> aaah, GPT seems to be the problem
<fps> why would the ubuntu setup do such a thing? :D
<kvothetech> misterx: idk i don't use ubuntu's upstart....i'd try recovery mode at grub then login as root and kill lightdm
<fps> does the setup have an option to not use GPT?
<misterx> kvothetech: lightdm isn running in recovery mode → root shell
<tamancuso> this bay be a dumb question but I am having trouble installing the driver for nvidia gt 540m card. I have downloaded the right one from their site.
<kvothetech> misterx: k good
<kvothetech> misterx: kk now that were at a usable shell...
<misterx> ?
<kvothetech> tamancuso: apt-get install xf86-video-nvidia
<kvothetech> misterx: tail /var/log/X11.org.log
<ActionParsnip> tamancuso: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<kvothetech> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info xf86-video-nvidia
<ubottu> Package xf86-video-nvidia does not exist in raring
<ActionParsnip> thought so
<kvothetech> ActionParsnip: eh i took a guess at what it usually is
<misterx> kvothetech: how many lines do you need?
<ActionParsnip> kvothetech: no harm done :-)
<kvothetech> misterx: preferably the ones with the error and a few before
<fps> ok,  i created the partitions (and partition table) manually with gparted now. one more install try tonight
<misterx> kvothetech: within the last 20 lines i see no "ERROR" string…
<kvothetech> misterx: see anything with EE?
<misterx> kvothetech: nope. many (II), some (==) and a (**), but no EE
<kvothetech> misterx: if not change to your user and type startx in another tty after tail -f /var/log/X11.org.conf
<kvothetech> er .log
<misterx> kvothetech: still no errors
<ActionParsnip> misterx: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<misterx> ActionParsnip: hum, could've thought on that…
<misterx> kvothetech: // ActionParsnip: nothing.
<kvothetech> misterx: so X isn't throwing an error at it.
<misterx> kvothetech: in any event, i end up seeing a nvidia-logo. beautiful and nicely rendered at all, but still a nvidia-logo and nothing else
<kvothetech> misterx: ActionParsnip does nvidia create any log files ...don't have an nvidia card to test with.
<misterx> kvothetech: i cant change tty, also
<misterx> kvothetech: ActionParsnip: never heard of.
<kvothetech> misterx: tmux/screen then if you need to make more tty's
<kvothetech> misterx: uhm anything in /var/log/messages about it
<Voi> hey, i would like to update my ubuntu from 10.10 too 13.04 without making a fresh install and without successive updating from 10.10->11.04-> ... etc. yes i know its stupid and risky and highly not recommended but id still like to do that if its possible? :)
<ActionParsnip> kvothetech: it makes the Xorg.0.log as normal
<misterx> kvothetech: in a regular boot, i cant change to any tty at all. i just see the logo and thats all.
<Ben64> Voi: if you want to skip updates and keep using a release for a longer time, use LTS releases
<replaceits> hey all! So im about to reinstall ubuntu, was wondering if 13.04 is any better or if i should stick with 10.04, any one have some experiance with 13.04?
<ActionParsnip> voi: its possible but I expect you will get a tonne of problems
<replaceits> oops i meant 12.04!
<Voi> Ben64: thanks, i still rather want the 13.04 though
<ActionParsnip> replaceits: 10.04 desktop is EOL
<Adam_> Can anyone help we figure out what's wrong with my screen brightness adjustment? It's driving me crazy, I've tried everything
<misterx> kvothetech: recovery-console or chroot out of a live-system?
<kvothetech> voi you can i'd do it in a chroot though off a live cd so you dont end up in dep hell
<Voi> ActionParsnip: how? any links?
<replaceits> ActionParsnip: yea meant 12.04 lol
<Ben64> Voi: then go 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04
<vanishing> replaceits: i would recommend 13.04. pretty smooth on my end so far...13.10 now..
<ActionParsnip> replaceits: 12.04 is LTS, id go for that
<Voi> Ben64: ...
<ActionParsnip> voi: you could edit sources.list I guess.
<Voi> ugh
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: that will break everything
<K4k> I'm trying to configure preseed and for some reason if I enable tasksel for ubuntu-desktop I keep getting dependency for xserver-xorg-video-all missing. It claims the ati and nouveau packages are uninstallable. I'm not sure why it would do this, anyone have ideas?
<replaceits> I had problems with 12.10 so i downgraded to 12.04 and it worked perfectly, would i have problems with 13.04 if i did with 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> ben64: upgrading from 10.10 to 13.04 but the fool is a glutton for punishment
<Ben64> replaceits: i would just stick with 12.04 until 14.04
<ActionParsnip> voi: go for a clean install of 12.04 it is LTS and supported til April 2017
<Voi> ok, another question, how do i get gparted for my 10.10 right now
<Ben64> Voi: you don't, you need to upgrade to a supported release
<ActionParsnip> voi: should be in a default install. there is a gparted livecd
<Voi> no its not on 10.10
<Ben64> 10.10 lost support over a year ago
<replaceits> Ben64: thats what i was thinking, just wanted to check before i installed a whole os just to install another lol thank you ActionParsnip & vanishing!
<Ben64> no security updates, no nothing
<ActionParsnip> voi: then id go for the gparted livecd
<kvothetech> Voi: you knowyou can just install over your current one right and or keep your home partition....
<OerHeks> you can use the 13.04 live cd too
<ActionParsnip> voi: run a final backup and wipe maverick out, then install precise and restore user data from backup
<Voi> i dont have a usb stick at hand
<misterx> kvothetech: no /var/log/messages
<kvothetech> misterx: /var/log/syslog
<Voi> i wonder if i can make a partition of my hdd "bootable"
<kvothetech> Voi: as long as it's either on the first ide cable or first 2 scsi ports yes
<misterx> kvothetech: anything special to search for?
<kvothetech> misterx: errors that look related
<Voi> i just learned that life cd doesnt necessarily mean a usb or a cd but can be on the drive itself, good.
<vanishing> just started compiling the new kernel..wish me luck..
<Voi> haha the gparted life cd iso has 133 mb --.-
<Voi> good luck
<vanishing> Voi: thanks..lol
<kvothetech> vanishing: lol long as you included everything you need you'll be fine
<vanishing> kvothetech: the thing is im trying to patch it with ck patches as well
<vanishing> XD
<misterx> kvothetech: tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog | grep -i nvidia → no results.
<Voi> http://xkcd.com/456/
<vanishing> awww...failed
<kvothetech> misterx: ok...so it's not throwing an error just locking up.
<Voi> i never came that far to compile my own kernel
<misterx> kvothetech: "is that good or bad news, doctor?"
<the8thbit> Hm, so, I'm trying to get sound via USB soundcard to work. I spilled tea on my internal soundcard and now only the USB one will work, however, I just switched distros and am having trouble getting it to work. I didn't have pulse audio installed, so I installed that and then installed pavucontrol, and used that to turn the USB card up, but Im still not getting any sound
<the8thbit> I'd also like to set it up so that if/when a usb audio device is plugged in, it is automatically used for sound rendering
<kvothetech> vanishing: patch < patchfile
<Voi> how do i check my GRUB version
<kvothetech> Voi: .97 is grub 1 .99 is grub 2
<vanishing> kvothetech: did that..its a compilation error
<maui> well 24 hours with ubuntu, goes somewhat well, tomorrow I will try the command prompt thing
<kvothetech> vanishing: what's the errorsomething simple like a typo
<utfans05> vio grub-install -v
<maui> thanks all for the help
<utfans05> voi grub-install -v
<vanishing> kvothetech: implicit declaration of function ‘nsecs_to_cputime64’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
<kvothetech> vanishing: turn off die on warnings or you'll have a ton of stuff to fix
<Voi> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3 um?
<misterx> kvothetech: the empty logs result of the recovery-console.
<misterx> kvothetech: going to chroot, back in a few minutes
<utfans05> voi thats grub2
<Voi> ty
<vanishing> kvothetech: whats the switch?
<Voi> trying to get gparted live cd working the guide tells me to mount hda4, but: sudo mount /dev/hda4 /mnt mount: special device /dev/hda4 does not exist
<kvothetech> vanishing: export CFLAGS = "-Wno-error"
<utfans05>  voi do a lsblk
<vanishing> kvothetech: thanks a bunch, will try that now
<Voi> utfans05: command not found <3 im on 10.10
<utfans05> voi hrm...
<kvothetech> vanishing: you can also set makeopts -j to a better value nd add other options to that cflags to tell it how to compile
<utfans05> voi are you doing it as sudo?
<Voi> yea sure
<utfans05> voi do it sudo lsblk
<Voi> ah that one
<Voi> sudo: lsblk: command not found
<utfans05> voi get the output now?
<Voi> it would have told me "that needs sudo" then anyway
<utfans05> voi try fdisk
<utfans05> voi sorry fdisk -l
<kvothetech> Voi: install lsblk then if it's not found or put where itis in your path
<dr_willis> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Voi> kvothetech: install? im on a non supported distro 10.10 not sure ...
<alecb> In the middle of a ubuntu upgrade off a live CD my screen went black. Ctrl+Alt+F7 just has a black screen and a cursor moving. Ctrl+Alt+F1 puts me in a working terminal, but the cursor is still there (and is still moveable). wat do?
<dr_willis> !find lsblk
<ubottu> File lsblk found in manpages-fr-extra, util-linux
<Voi> utfans05: yey! that gives me a partition table, though only /dev/sdas listed there
<utfans05> voi: yeah those are your hard drives, you can use gparted on any of those, what are you trying to do?
<vanishing> kvothetech: im taking out the Werror line in the main Makefile..hope that works
<kvothetech> vanishing: k you could have just set cflags and it'd havignored itanyway
<Voi> utfans05: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livehd.php , the bigger plan is to create a new partition, put 13.04 live cd there, make it bootable so that i can install it (w/o having to put 13.04 on a USB stick or such)
<gswain> what is the ubuntu way of having a wheel group (giving a user access to sudo)
<vanishing> kvothetech: i did a export CFLAG, somehow it still fails..
<alecb> would it be safe to just power off and try again?
<kvothetech> vanishing: hm
<dr_willis> gswain:  i think they call it the 'admin' group
<gswain> dr_willis, thanks
<utfans05> voi why not just grab the 13.04 iso and do a side by side install?
<kvothetech> gpasswd -a wheel user
<utfans05> voi it will automatically do the partitions for you
<vanishing> kvothetech: yay...this time it passed the point where the compilation fails..:D..thanks for the help
<gswain> kvothetech: I'm familiar with how to add a user to a group, but there is no wheel group in ubuntu and if ubuntu has a best practice id like follow it
<kvothetech> vanishing: np...
<Voi> utfans05: ok, but im not completely sure what you mean by side by side install
<dr_willis> i thought wheel became 'admin' quiet some time ago... but i cant recall when.. anyone else want to verify this?
<vanishing> gswain: best practice...i've lost that long time ago..lol
<misterx> kvothetech: just chroot-ed in the system out of a live-cd
<gswain> visudo shows an admin group
<misterx> nothing in /var/log/syslog
<utfans05> voi: there is a part during the install that will ask you how you want to install the os, side by side with the current os on the computer or by its self, if you select side by side it will install 13.04 without messing up your 10.10 install
<gswain> where my centos boxes show a wheel group
<gswain> i think admin must be it
<cocoa117> is it ever possible to have ssh client in the initramfs, so i can read a encryption key file from remote PC, and automatic the whole disk encryption process?
<kvothetech> dr_willis: i have a wheel group...granted i'm not on ubuntu but all the other distros i've used still have it
<Voi> utfans05: i know that, but how does it make me avoid putting 13.04 on an USB first and boot that?
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  i think ubuntu switched to 'admin' a few releases back
<cocoa117> i know the drapbear is one solution, but i don't think i need the ssh server running on initramfs
<misterx> kvothetech: still nothing in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kvothetech> cocoa117: not likely because you have no networking
<alecb> bump
<kvothetech> misterx: try removing nvida and readding the one you had
<misterx> kvothetech: ?
<kvothetech> alecb: what was your question
<cocoa117> kvothetech, i know the dropbear can set up the IP address and others
<dr_willis> Voi:  if you have a working ubunti install on your machine. that is using  GRUB2.. you can set IT to boot the iso file via grub2. then install from the booted ISO file to  partions on the HD.
<alecb> In the middle of a ubuntu upgrade off a live CD my screen went black. Ctrl+Alt+F7 just has a black screen and a cursor moving. Ctrl+Alt+F1 puts me in a working terminal, but the cursor is still there (and is still moveable). wat do?
<misterx> kvothetech: i always used nvidia…
<alecb> would it be safe to just power off and try again?
<kvothetech> alecb: you'll likely end up with the same result but feel free to do so
<dr_willis> alecb:  you get no LOGIN: on any of the alt-cgrl-f1-f8 consoles ?
<misterx> alecb: in the middle of a dist-upgr thats probably not the best idea
<utfans05> voi, it doesnt, from what I know, it needs to be on some media in order to boot from it. if your trying to resize a partition in order to put the iso on your hdd and boot from it, shrink your current hdd about 4gb and then do a dd if=/location/of/iso of=/dev/sd"partion letter &number"
<alecb> dr_willis: each of the ctrl alt f[1-7] consoles is logged in as ubuntu -- i'm in one of them now
<kvothetech> cocoa117: if it confiures networking and you throw it in after your network drivers load i suppose..never tried it though
<dr_willis> it would be much easier to get grub2 to boot the ISO. then dd the iso to  a partion and trying to boot that partition
<utfans05> dr_willis: really?
<dr_willis> utfans05:  i have iso files in  my /boot/ partion for 'rescue/testing' and have a grub entry for eacch one..
<utfans05> dr_willis: can you explain how to do that. ive never had to boot from a iso currently on a hdd
<alecb> misterx: so wht should I do? just sit around for a few hours and see if anything changes?
<alecb> is there anyway to check from a terminal is the dist-upgrade is done yet or not?
<dr_willis> grub2 can boot an iso file if you make a proper entry for  the iso.  the pendrielinux site may have someguides.. askubuntu.com should also
 * switching needs help getting ndiswrapper to run on boot up.  ndiswrapper -m reports "module configuration already contains alias directive"
<utfans05> dr_willis: im unsure of how do to that
<kvothetech> alecb: ps
<dr_willis> add a proper entry for the iso in  /etc/grub.d/40_custome  rerun update-grub. try the entry in the grub menu
<elisa87> how can I install ctags in vimrc? or maybe omnicppComplete ??
<dr_willis> utfans05:  askubuntu.com  may have example entrys to use
<mdfe> i don't have /usr/share/aclocal/isc-posix.m4
<utfans05> voi see what dr_willis said?
<SDr> hmmm, interesting. My home box fails to route to my linode server, but a remote AWS box can do ping & http without a notch
<dr_willis> the thing to remmer is this will ONLY work with grub2  not grub1
<alecb> kvothetech: ps aux | grep dist-upgrade is empty (except for the grep...) would that mean it's done installing and the rendering just fucked up? or are there other related processes?
<dr_willis> with grub1 - you could extract the iso files to some directory and make a custom grub 1 entry to boot that setup.. but thats a bit harder
<IdleOne> !language | alecb
<ubottu> alecb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<misterx> alecb: i'd go for "apt-get" rather than "dist-upgrade"
<alecb> misterx: no apt-gets running either
<vanishing> misterx: dist-upgrade is the argument for apt-get...
<dr_willis> bb in aa bit....
<vanishing> misterx: sry..my bad..didnt read his line
<misterx> vanishing: i know. but i dont know if it might trigger itself without that argument.
<misterx> vanishing: no prob. was not sure either
<brunost> hi! has anybody else here encountered the issue with not being able to save files to a network share when using the dialog in gedit, chromium etc?
<kvothetech> brunost: is it mounted
<alecb> alright, well, I guess I'll just try a reboot and see what happens
<tux30> hi i have a bug with remmina remote desktop often when i want take control of my windows 7 pc the screen is freeze and can not do anything
<Voi> utfans05: ok thanks! i will try that, but first help me please getting that gparted live cd started so i can prepare the partitions :>
<brunost> kvothetech: yeah, it is, actually it appears in gedit now.... still nothing with chromium
<utfans05> voi, you going to do the same thing, put it on a hdd?
<kvothetech> brunost: what's the error when you go to where it's mounted and try to save...
<Voi> im currently following http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livehd.php and im stuck at 2. with mount /dev/hda4 /mnt -> mount /dev/hda4 /mnt
<brunost> kvothetech: no errors, it just doesn't appear in the dialog
<Voi> mount: special device /dev/hda4 does not exist sorry
<brunost> its as if the "bookmarks" section just doesn't exist within this dialog in some apps
<utfans05> voi the fdisk you did shows what you can select, /dev/sd$$
<vanishing> brunost: you mean you can see the mount in nautilus but no in the save/open dialog?
<vanishing> not*
<brunost> vanishing: correct
<misterx> okay, anyone else ideas what to do when i end up with a big nvidia-logo after bootup and before entering the desktop-manager?
<th0r> brunost, you should find the mount in /media
<Voi> utfans05: why cant i choose "hda4" ?
<th0r> brunost, unless you have mounted somewhere else, of course
<elisa87> How can I add ctags in my vimrc?
<kvothetech> brunost: if it doesn't appear it's not mounted....
<utfans05> voi when you did the fdisk -l did it show /dev/hda4?
<kvothetech> brunost: where'd you mount it?
<vanishing> elisa87: set tags+=location
<brunost> kvothetech: I mounted it by right clicking on the directory when browsing for it in nautilus
<elisa87> location of the code you mean?
<vanishing> elisa87: location of the tags you generated
<vanishing> kvothetech: nooo..failed with a bunch of undefined references...
<Voi> utfans05: ok nevermind i figured out <,< on my other laptop i had all hda not sda.. anyway: can i choose a swap partition for that gparted live cd? xD
<kvothetech> brunost: i think nautilus puts it in /var/run/media/<username>/<labelname or uuid if none>
<kvothetech> brunost: check there
<vanishing> kvothetech: isnt it supposed to be just /media/username/<mount name> ?
<Voi> utfans05: else id need a new "empty" partition. i dont have one, i cant get one because i need gparted for that. on the other side i need one to get gparted ??
<kvothetech> vanishing: hm ok...exactly what didyou do before you started compiling
<vanishing> kvothetech: steps i took are pretty generic...
<kvothetech> vanishing: idk i just mounted something in nautilus and that's where it put it you can probably change it by editting udisks or autofs if you wanted
<vanishing> download source with apt-get source-> download ck patch->apply patch->copy .config->make oldconfig->make menuconfig-> fakeroot
<Voi> yea i guess thats it.. "In this example we use the grub boot loader. You have to put the GParted live files in a FAT, ext2, ext3, reiserfs or some other grub supported partition.  If you do not have such a partition, you can use gparted to resize an existing partition to free up space and then create another partition to put GParted Live." hahaha
<brunost> kvothetech: nothing under /var/run/media/
<vanishing> kvothetech: except now i modified Makefile and took out the Werror implicit line
<brunost> I mean mount, media doesn't even exist
<utfans05> voi so your good?
<kvothetech> brunost: where is it if you just type mount no parameters
<vanishing> brunost: does /media/username/ exist?
<kvothetech> vanishing: kk uhm you skipped modules in that ...or are you building it all in so you don't need an initramfs
<kvothetech> or modules
<Voi> utfans05: i found out that i need gparted to get gparted running? thus i cannot run it? unless i can use a swap partition for mounting gparted
<brunost> I think I found them under /var/run/user/username/gvfs/
<misterx> kvothetech: could reproduce the segfault. why ever…
<utfans05> voi, IDK if that will work. It might.
<kvothetech> brunost: and that locatin doesn't show up in your chromium window?
<vanishing> kvothetech: hmm..didnt know you have to do that..
<kvothetech> vanishing: i mean you CAN do it after the make but..generally it's done at the same time
<brunost> kvothetech: no, the two bookmarked shares don't show up on the left bar of the chromium window
<Voi> utfans05: if i have two swap partitions which one will be used (first)
<utfans05> voi, not sure, lemme do some research really fast
<kvothetech> brunost: if they don't show up where they're mounted i'd check permissions on it... do you have execute permission on the dir listed (so you can read it)
<vanishing> kvothetech: i dont think that explains the undefined reference error though..
<zapata2> Hi! i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5669277/ Any ides?
<kvothetech> vanishing: it doesn't....
<Voi> utfans05: http://pastebin.com/UivJWGvA
<kvothetech> vanishing: hmm try grabbing a fresh kernel from kernel.org instead of using the ones with apt
<Voi> utfans05:  /dev/sda6 looks like swapspace - not mounted mount: you must specify the filesystem type :/
<utfans05> voi, i would recommend this http://www.wikihow.com/Boot-an-Ubuntu-ISO-from-Your-Hard-Drive put the iso on a hard drive that your computer doesnt already boot from and see if that works
<vanishing> kvothetech: did that too..
<brunost> kvothetech: using ls -l in the mentioned directory gives me this: drwx------ 1 nikolai nikolai 0 mai   14 00:53 smb-share:server=microserver,share=tank/
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5669279/  What should I do if I am not a sudoer? cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/ctags': Permission denied
<kvothetech> brunost: so is chromium running as nikolai (btw if thats a reference to enders shadow nice)
<brunost> kvothetech: yes it does
<brunost> run as that user that is
<roloenusa> Hello everyone, i got a few noobie questions.. Is this the best place to ask?
<Voi> utfans05: thx for that link! might work
<vanishing> roloenusa: ye..but don't ask that..ask the question
<kvothetech> brunost: and /var/<user>/gvfs or whatever dosen't exist in chromium at all? uhm thats a bug omewhere
<utfans05> voi, anytime
<utfans05> afk bbiab
<_NerdyMe_> hi guys... what's the best channel for smart scopes?
<brunost> kvothetech: I can browse to it from chromium, the bookmarks to the shares just doesn't exist
<kvothetech> elisa87: idk what that file is but if you're not a sudoer and you cant modify the acl's to give yourself permission to make that file or edit it...you're out of luck...you can try making /home/<user>/usr/local/bin/ctags and then set a prefix for whatever uses it to that copy
<Voi> now i need to find that boot table on my 10.10...
<dougsko> hey guys, i just upgraded to raring and now i have no sound. i tried the instructions here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139589 but it didnt work. how should i troubleshoot this?
<kvothetech> brunost: idk i dont bookmark shares
<kvothetech> vanishing: sorry mate if you already tried that too...idk what tot el you..
<brunost> kvothetech: can I somehow make the shares appear as physical drives?
<kvothetech> brunost: as far as nix is concerned you mount the share just like you would any other drive....so it already is
<mustmodify> I installed Ubuntu on an old Pavillion that was slow but stable under windows. Kids complain of frequent kernel panics. Can someone give me some direction in terms of troubleshooting? I have one up on the screen now.
<kvothetech> brunost: you just happened to choose a really weird and long ass path to mount it to
<vanishing> kvothetech: kvothetech meh..thanks anyways
<roloenusa> Basically, i'm pretty new to Ubuntu. I have it installed in a dual core intel about 4 years old and a 300GB hard drive. I keep getting /usr/lib/gnome-disk-utility/gdu-notification-daemon and other similar crashes. Sometimes.
<kvothetech> vanishing: sorry :( never had an issue compiling my kernel it's alwys sorta just worked unless i did something stupid
<roloenusa> I'm not sure what they mean or how to fix them
<brunost> kvothetech: yeah, but it would have been practical to make it appear as a disk drive just as any secondary drive, sortof like it is in "my computer" in windows
<mustmodify> or is there another channel I should checK/
<mustmodify> k?
<vanishing> kvothetech: can you skim through this page and tell me if its still good?
<vanishing> kvothetech: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1637004
<kvothetech> brunost: so mkdir /share mount it there thats as close as you'll get...
<elisa87> In my directory I have .cc and .hh files and I can't use ctags ... Is there any other alternatives? ctags: Warning: cannot open source file "*.c" : No such file or directory
<brunost> hmm ok. might just have to settle with that, its just really odd, I had this working alright with the bookmarks when I still was on ubuntu 12.04 but it doesn't on 13.04
<misterx> kvothetech: http://files.datahaven.eu/Xorg.0.log
<kvothetech> elisa87: ? add another c to that you said you have .cc and you tried opning .c
<kvothetech> vanishing: ok sure misterx sec lt me read his thread
<misterx> kvothetech: i finally found the error. got you the complete logfile up
<zapata2> Hi! Trying to get my webcam going but itsimage is black.  i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5669277/ . what could that mean? what could the problem be?
<thecodeischaos> thats why it was all weird... i downloaded 13 instead of 12
<kvothetech> vanishing: not having tried it it LOOKS valid...
<vanishing> kvothetech: hmm..alright..
<kvothetech> vanishing: assuming the ck patch matches your kernel it looks like it'd work...just a standard compile with the patches added
<kvothetech> misterx: k
<roloenusa> kvothetech: Basically, i'm pretty new to Ubuntu. I have it installed in a dual core intel about 4 years old and a 300GB hard drive. I installed 12.0.4 LTS I keep getting /usr/lib/gnome-disk-utility/gdu-notification-daemon and other similar crashes.
<ggherdov> how to install the Moonlight plugin for Firefox http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moonlight_%28runtime%29 the ubuntu way?
<vanishing> kvothetech: could it be a dependency error...
<vanishing> just thought of that...
<vanishing> oh....just did a build-dep on linux-image uname r..seems like im missing a bunch of them......
<switching> repost: I need help getting ndiswrapper to run on boot up.  ndiswrapper -m reports "module configuration already contains alias directive"
<dr_willis> ggherdov:  it may be in the repos.. what do you need moonlight for?
<misterx> kvothetech: in case you missed the link: http://files.datahaven.eu/Xorg.0.log
#ubuntu 2013-05-16
<kvothetech> vanishing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/946665
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973096 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #946665 Nvidia driver causes xorg crash" [Critical,Confirmed]
<kvothetech> er vanishing sorry
<kvothetech> misterx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/946665
<ggherdov> dr_willis: to play a video on the web that is delivered via SmoothStreamingMediaElement, a proprietary thing by MS supposed to run on sulverlight
<ggherdov> mooonlight is the Mono version of Silverlight
<misterx> kvothetech: thanks. *reading*
<loganlee> !ndiswrapper | switching
<ubottu> switching: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<harris> how do i have ubuntu pastebin lsmod
<switching> loganlee ty i will check it out
<kvothetech> harris: pastebinit
<th0r> harris, lsmod | pastebinit
<misterx> kvothetech: hum. how should that help? and how is it related?
<kvothetech> misterx: i think your error is related or the same one
<kvothetech> misterx: could be wrong
<misterx> kvothetech: what makes you think so?
<kvothetech> misterx: look at your error and right before the seg fault then read some of the comments / logs
<zapata2> hi! how does one install the latest version of the gspca_main webcam driver?
<loganlee> zapata2: i guess u need to compile it
<loganlee> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kvothetech> zapata2: download the source from git svn or whatever and compile it then add it to your modules list and modprobe it
<roloenusa> kvothetech: Basically, i'm pretty new to Ubuntu. I have it installed in a dual core intel about 4 years old (32-bit) and a 300GB hard drive. I installed 12.0.4 LTS I keep getting /usr/lib/gnome-disk-utility/gdu-notification-daemon and other similar crashes just randomly. It's almost like the ubuntu install is corrupted, but i've reinstalled several times with the same issue.
<elisa87> do you know how I can fix this errors in ~/.vimrc? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5669306/
<elisa87> vanishing http://paste.ubuntu.com/5669306/
<mustmodify> I installed Ubuntu on an old Pavillion that was slow but stable under windows. Kids complain of frequent kernel panics. Can someone give me some direction in terms of troubleshooting? I have one up on the screen now.
<Casmo> I just installed Ubuntu Server 12.04, but now when I boot, I get an unsupported resolution. Is there a way to set the resolution before boot? Or change it while it's running (Without seeing what I'm doing :p)
<vanishing> elisa87: i dont think you need to source that....
<kvothetech> roloenusa: why'd you tag me in that?  uhm what's gdu-notification-daemon supposed to do would be a good starting point
<vanishing> elisa87: you are set..restart vim..:D
<kvothetech> Casmo: xrandr
<loganlee> roloenusa: try installing 13.04
<Casmo> kvothetech, that probably requires me to enter stuff, right? (And as I can't see anything I type, that's quite hard)
<queuetip> without installing postfix or sendmail, you can email root@localhost for instance and receive mail in /var/mail, is there a way to send a box mail from the outside of that box? right now my attempts are getting denied, and i'm not sure what ubuntu uses as the default for that
<elisa87> vanishing what are some cool styles for vim ? because mine really hurts the eye!
<kvothetech> Casmo: if it's a server it probably has ssh no? and your tty's dont even work?
<vanishing> elisa87: try molokai
<Casmo> I actually just managed to install ssh, so I do have access to it now :P
<kvothetech> Casmo: you can add the resolution to the kernel line in grub i think but it's been a while since i had to do that
<roloenusa> kvothetech: sorry, like i said.. pretty noobie, and this is a fresh install of ubuntu. So not sure where to even beging this. loganlee: will 13.04 perform well on old pcs?
<Casmo> Also, tty's don't work, I also get an unsupported resolution in there.
<Casmo> But hey, I do have SSH now. :)
<loganlee> roloenusa: i dont know its worth while try
<clcto> Casmo: yes, once you install something you can use it
<vanishing> kvothetech: btw, do you always reset cflags with you are compiling kernel?
<vanishing> when*
<kvothetech> Casmo: i'd look at the options for your video card and setting resolution in grub/as it loads kernel...kms dose this for example
<roloenusa> loganlee: lol.. ok. I'll give that a try. Do you know any idea what that error means? google returns with mostly unity errors but no real fixes.
<kvothetech> vanishing: I'm on gentoo I set my cflags when i installed haven't touched them since
<Casmo> I have no clue what video card I have though. I got this pc from a relative today =P
<vanishing> kk
<kvothetech> vanishing: CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
<kvothetech> vanishing: and MAKEOPTS="-j5" is what i have (i have an i5)
<vanishing> kvothetech: i assume if you have i7 you would change that to -j7?
<kvothetech> vanishing: if you have errors with 02 you could always make it 01
<kvothetech> vanishing: no -j<cpu/corecount plus 1> so it'd be -j9
<vanishing> ahh
<kvothetech> that simply tells it how much cpu you have and that it can nail the fuck out of it :)
<shankstaBytes> how can i export my account settings for thunderbird?
<kvothetech> shankstaBytes: file export? or look for them in $HOME/.?thunderbird? and go from there
<alecb> ok, current situation: I have a windows install and a (potentially broken) ubuntu install on my hard drive. on bootup, I get put into a grub console and don't know what to do to boot. right now I'm on a live ubuntu dvd (right after an installation/upgrade failed) what can I do to get access to my windows partition and fix/get access to the ubuntu partition (I don't care if I lose the data on the ubuntu partition)
<vanishing> kvothetech: http://www.allancole.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/fingers-crossed.jpg
<slashjoel69> I dont know if any one know or not but i just installed ubuntu server13.04 and it took the install fine but when it booted back up it just says input not supported? any help
<elisa87> vanishing where should I put the http://www.vim.org/scripts/download_script.php?src_id=9750 into?
<vanishing> slashjoel69: i just got the news that you installed ubuntu server 13.04...:D
<nintet> what is the most popular WYSIWYG editor for ubuntu?
<nintet> komposer?
<brunost> kvothetech: I am a knob, didn't have cifs-utils installed, works now
<kvothetech> brunost: lol k
<brunost> added it to my fstab so it automounts and all now
<nintet> nevermind... now i know why it didnt show up... it is "kompoZer"
<nintet> thanks!
<slashjoel69> any one know what my prob could be?
<vanishing> slashjoel69: if you can provide any log, it would a great help..
<kvothetech> slashjoel69: your locales, keyboard map, etc all valid?
<slashjoel69> the server just boots and after bios then it says that not logs
<misterx> kvothetech: seems to be a f*ckup in my xorg.conf
<misterx> kvothetech: deleted it and now it works… o_O
<vanishing> misterx: grats..:D
<misterx> vanishing: hum.
<misterx> vanishing: i remember spending hours to get my 3 monitors working (2 cards…)
<tats> hi. i'm running ubuntu 12.10 and i want to upgrade to 13.04 (my system seems to be broken and I was recommended to try doing that). in the process of upgrading from a liveUSB i'm told that I haven't selected a swap space. when I try to select a swap space i get the error "Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sda5 - Device or resource busy." How can I fix that?
<alecb> bump: ok, current situation: I have a windows install and a (potentially broken) ubuntu install on my hard drive. on bootup, I get put into a grub console and don't know what to do to boot. right now I'm on a live ubuntu dvd (right after an installation/upgrade failed) what can I do to get access to my windows partition and fix/get access to the ubuntu partition (I don't care if I lose the data on the ubuntu partition -- would like to 
<thecodeischaos> i have a version of ubuntu iso on my usb stick.... i am using unetbootin tool again to put a new ubuntu iso on the same stick.... do i need to format the stick first? or unetbootin will do everything needed
<tats> or should I just go on with the installation and ignore the warning?
<slashjoel69> well this is a true server but
<vanishing> misterx: try to setup xdmc with multi-monitor now
<vanishing> misterx: ha
<alecb> i have access to a command line in the live dvd, are there any grub commands or something I can run to get at least windows bootable?
<misterx> vanishing: ?
<Nach0z> alecb: is there a grub installation already on that hard drive?
<kvothetech> thecodeischaos: it'll tell you it's going to format it
<vanishing> misterx: its a joke....as I can seem to do that...
<vanishing> lol
<Nach0z> and it's just broke or something?
<thecodeischaos> ok kvothe thanks
<kvothetech> misterx: why did you have an xorg.conf...you generally dont need one
<tats> also: I read somewhere similar problems linked to encrypted swap partitions. I'm not sure my swap was encrypted, but in my 12.04 installation I had chosen to encrypt my home folder, so perhaps it is. the other thing worth mentioning is that I don't seem to be able to mount my /dev/sda hd (at least, not with the current settings). could it be that my disk is corrupted somehow? how can i verify that?
<alecb> Nach0z: yeah, from a previous (or I guess, the current) failed ubuntu install. it didn't install grub correctly apparently though
<misterx> kvothetech: three monitors, two graphic-cards, xinerama and all that stuff – i needed one.
<kvothetech> misterx: ah lol
<alecb> Nach0z: it's just a grub shell, doesn't drop me into a menu or anything
<loganlee> ...
<loganlee> alecb: reformat and reinstall
<slashjoel69> Ok so i installed ubuntu 13.04 server to a real server.  When i boot the server after the install it says Input not supported right after the bios boots without leting me do any thing no com line i can reinstall( dell with a acer 24in led monitor) could it be the monitor?
<loganlee> ?
<alecb> loganlee: I'ld like to avoid wiping my windows install if I can. is there nothing I can do from the live cd to try and fix grub? (grabbing new isos and stuff is also a pain in the a** since I've currently got a 100KB/s down speed)
<shankstaBytes> how can i export my account settings for thunderbird?
<shankstaBytes> anyone know?
<clcto> alecb: man grub-install
<misterx> kvothetech: the funny thing now: sudo startx brings mit to xfce – but as root. sudo service lightdm start brings mit to lightdm – but i literally cannot login
<misterx> strange.
<zykotick9> misterx: "sudo startx" is a horrible idea... just sayin'
<misterx> zykotick9: ive had horrible 5 hours of tty1 now. justsayin… :/
<shankstaBytes> god
<zykotick9> misterx: well, you might want to get used to that... as "sudo startx" will probably break your user account...  same as running GUI apps with sudo - breaks permissions in user's actual home dir.
<misterx> zykotick9: understood… thank.
<misterx> +s
<vanishing> zykotick9: gksudo works though right?
<zykotick9> vanishing: for GUI apps = yes.  for startx, no.
<loganlee> gksudo rm -r /
<vanishing> zykotick9: yea I meant the first part
<loganlee> ;)
<vanishing> loganlee: why did you do that?
<loganlee> vanishing: just j/k
<FluxD> What does it mean in the kernel changelog when it says linux ABI 3.8.0-20 ?
<somsip> !behelpful | this is happening everyday loganlee
<ubottu> this is happening everyday loganlee: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<minimec> alecb: Try to recover grub following the tutorial. If this fails, you might have the posibility to rewrite the master boot sector with a winodws recover CD. http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<vanishing> alecb: wait..your problem is you cant boot windows install right?
<misterx> anyways, i still cant login
<misterx> i get up until lightdm but with any log-in-trial, im thrown back to the log-in screen
<Guest80767> HI everyone, I just tried to sudo aptitude install --without-recommends evince and my machine has been stuck at "Processing triggers for gconf2 ..." for almost 7 minutes?
<elisa87> do you know why my eclipse doesn't load? here's is its log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5669367/
<loganlee> Guest80767: wat does without recommends option do?
<vanishing> elisa87: try this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10165693/eclipse-cannot-load-swt-libraries
<misterx> vanishing: btw thanks for the hint with the permissions in userspace…
<Guest80767> loganlee: It doesn't include extra packages that Ubuntu recommends.
<w0lfspy> Why did my Ubuntu install cd just show a black screen?
<loganlee> Guest80767: oic
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | w0lfspy
<ubottu> w0lfspy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<vanishing> misterx: is it me?....np then..:D
<minimec> w0lfspy: ... because there is a problem with your graphics (GPU) card.
<kvothetech> vanishing: any luck
<misterx> vanishing: hum, mixed you up. sorry for highlight
<misterx> zykotick9: thanks for the hint @permissions in userdir.
<rooisto47> is there any way to use KIK on pc ?
<vanishing> kvothetech: nope...
<vanishing> misterx: np..
<misterx> zykotick9: first time logged-in again after about five hours because i chown'ed some files…
<kvothetech> vanishing: :( is there a bug for the ck patches
<zykotick9> misterx: glad you fixed it :)
<misterx> zykotick9: hum. lets wait for the reboot…
<w0lfspy> Err
<vanishing> kvothetech: not that i know of...right now I'm thinking vbox a 13.04 install and build from there or something
<w0lfspy> Is there any way to fix it?
<misterx> okay
<misterx> it has definetly to do with the xorg.conf… :/
<vanishing> w0lfspy: try the nomodeset setting
<w0lfspy> The old ubentu cd also just showed random dots
<w0lfspy> How do you do that?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | w0lfspy
<ubottu> w0lfspy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<vanishing> w0lfspy: when you are first greeted by the livecd screen, there should be options
<w0lfspy> I saw when he did it from the installer, but my point is that the installer is just a black screwn
<w0lfspy> Screen*
<loganlee> w0lfspy: dude choose nomodeset option in bootloader
<w0lfspy> What is boot loader?
<vanishing> w0lfspy: grub, grub2, burg and the like
<loganlee> w0lfspy: grub
<w0lfspy> Wut
<wilee-nilee> w0lfspy, Look at the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<minimec> w0lfspy: you have that first screen, where you choose how to boot the system. You can set some options there...
<w0lfspy> I don't think I have grub
<w0lfspy> Or grub2
<loganlee> w0lfspy: do u have lilo?
<w0lfspy> What is that?
<vanishing> w0lfspy: another boot loader..
<w0lfspy> Then probably not
<vanishing> w0lfspy: are you booting with a livecd?
<loganlee> w0lfspy: why cant u choose nomodeset in boot screen???
<vanishing> loganlee: i think he mentioned hes booting from a live cd
<vanishing> kvothetech: I think....somehow ..it worked..with a "make"
<w0lfspy_> Oops
<w0lfspy_> Should I Download grub?
<vanishing> w0lfspy_: are you booting from a livecd?
<w0lfspy_> Yes
<vanishing> w0lfspy_: and are you trying to install ubuntu?
<w0lfspy_> Yep
<vanishing> w0lfspy_: can you get to the first ubuntu cd screen?
<w0lfspy_> No
<w0lfspy_> When I put in the cd, its just a black screen
<vanishing> w0lfspy_: nothing shows up after the "press anything to boot from cd" message?
<w0lfspy_> Err
<w0lfspy_> What message?
<vanishing> you inserted the cd/dvd, rebooted computer
<w0lfspy_> I press the hot key for multiboot
<w0lfspy_> Then select my cd
<w0lfspy_> Then it is a black screen
<vanishing> w0lfspy_: are you sure your bios settings are correct and you chose the correct cd/dvd
<minimec> w0lfspy_: follow the 'tutorial' from the link posted above, starting here "How to enable kernel options on the livecd (before install)"... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<w0lfspy_> I got the right dvd
<w0lfspy_> But im not sure about the bios
<vanishing> minimec: hes saying he can't get to the first livecd screen..somehow
<minimec> vanishing: ok. I see...
<w0lfspy_> Err
<w0lfspy_> Should I change something in my bios?
<w0lfspy_> Uuh
<vanishing> w0lfspy_: its most likely that your didn't actually boot into the live cd..
<w0lfspy_> Err
<w0lfspy_> Ill just do it again and tell you what I do.
<w0lfspy_> Ok?
<vanishing> w0lfspy_: when its booting up, does the dvd drive make any sound, or any indicator that its actually working
<minimec> w0lfspy_: If your BIOS would ignore the DVD device, it would start the installed OS, if there is any... Otherwise, there might be a MultiBoot option in the BIOS. I had to activate it on several computers.
<misterx> where can i see when a specific package in a repository was updated the last time?
<w0lfspy_> I pressed f12
<w0lfspy_> ,the. Scrolled Down to ATAPI CD: slim type DVD
<w0lfspy_> Then pressed enter
<vanishing> minimec: try apt-cache
<w0lfspy_> Then it says secure boot bot enabled
<w0lfspy_> Then a black screen
<vanishing> minimec: opps..wrong highlight..
<w0lfspy_> Then the DVD drive Just turned off
<minimec> w0lfspy_: That 'smells' like an UEFI BIOS problem... I am out ;)
<w0lfspy_> Eer
<w0lfspy_> What?
<Kovica> In 11.10 and 12.04 times you could download alternate CDs and create your own preseed files to automate the install. Now with 12.10 that the alternate CD does not exist, I'm wondering what are the choices? The limitation I have is that everything has to be on CD/DVD/USB, so network installtion is out of question.
<loganlee> w0lfspy_: have u tried bios settings?
<w0lfspy_> I just opened them
<w0lfspy_> What should I do?
<loganlee> w0lfspy_: in bios look at boot order
<w0lfspy_> Ok
<minimec> w0lfspy_: Is this a new computer that came with 'windows 8' on it? Then my UEFI theory would make sense...
<w0lfspy_> Should I put my cd to the top?
<w0lfspy_> minimec: Nope
<w0lfspy_> Err
<w0lfspy_> Should I put my cd to the top?
<loganlee> w0lfspy_: try
<vanishing> w0lfspy_: could be just a boot order problem...
<w0lfspy_> Pk
<w0lfspy_> Ok*
<loganlee> w0lfspy_: yes try
<minimec> w0lfspy_: OK. That 'secure boot' thing is strange. Can you access the BIOS
<w0lfspy_> Oh
<w0lfspy_> That fixed it
<wilee-nilee> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<vanishing> w0lfspy_: lol...yep..boot order problem..
<w0lfspy_> Now to install!!!
<loganlee> w0lfspy_: it works now
<loganlee> ?
<w0lfspy_> Yep
<w0lfspy_> Wl
<w0lfspy_> Well
<loganlee> o cool
<w0lfspy_> At least the first screen
<loganlee> cool man
<vanishing> w0lfspy_: proceed carefully though
<w0lfspy_> I pressed install and it said error: something
<vanishing> w0lfspy_: working?
<w0lfspy_> Then kernel panic - not syncing vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<w0lfspy_> Err
<loganlee> w0lfspy_: go to bios and change priority for hard drive. you need to boot from correct hard drive
<w0lfspy_> What?
<loganlee> nm
<loganlee> im not sure
<w0lfspy_> How to I get out of the kernel panic screen?
<vanishing> try alt+sysrq reisub
<w0lfspy_> Hold down the power button?
<w0lfspy_> vanishing: Err
<vanishing> w0lfspy_: that works too
<vanishing> lol
<w0lfspy_> What are those last two keys?
<vanishing> w0lfspy_: this will explain it..a nice read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<vanishing> w0lfspy_: but im not sure about the kernel panic problem
<w0lfspy_> Should I check the disk for defects?
<w0lfspy_> I guess so
<vanishing> w0lfspy_: i doubt it...
<loganlee> w0lfspy_: use different ubuntu cd
<w0lfspy_> Reading sector somthing was the error
<w0lfspy_> Kernel panic...
<brian_> on an install ?
<w0lfspy_> Ill try the other cd
<loganlee> w0lfspy_: yeh
<w0lfspy_> Ok
<w0lfspy_> Pk
<w0lfspy_> Ok
<w0lfspy_> Its just showing random dots on the screen with the other dvd
<OerHeks> "<w0lfspy_> Then it says secure boot bot enabled" secure boot issue, disable it , see !UEFI
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<loganlee> oic
<ramon> i had to use an old ubuntu version (11.04) to reinstall it as i had a little problem upgrading to 13.04 but now i cant get to burn a dvd cause it does not detect the disc...could someone help me out work around cause going by version i also got stock in 11.10
<vanishing> ramon: could it be the same problem...
<w0lfspy> Should I use the installer program for windows?
<ramon> vanishing, i believe there is a graphic card problem around but for now i would like to get to burn a dvd and i am having problem to get ubuntu to recognize the media on the drive
<vanishing> ramon: oh you mean you boot fine, but can get the install to recognize the dvd?
<ramon> vanishing, thats right
<brian_> i have been working on installing ati drivers on ubuntu 12.04 and also have tried linux-lite 1.04, 1.06. Always displays "input not supported after the driver has installed. Now I have spent around a week on this and I cant figure it out
<w0lfspy> I guess so
<w0lfspy> Bye!
<brian_> video card is radeon hd 6570 and monitor is acer 183h
<alecb> is there a guide somewhere explaining how to manually setup grub from a live cd so that something is bootable if an install failed?
<brian_> tried the step by step instructions on ubuntu support site
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<vanishing> alecb: you cant boot into your windows install from grub right?
<alecb> vanishing: no, grub got all messed up after a failed 13.04 upgrade/install. all I get on boot is a grub console, no menu or anything
<alecb> vanishing: I'm on a livecd now
<wilee-nilee> alecb, See the grub links, the bootrepair tool can generate a bootinfo summary that is helpful to hve here.
<vanishing> alecb: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<brian_> anyone have any idea what I can do differently ?
<wilee-nilee> alecb, If you want o just use the live cd this is a link I use when needed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<alecb> wilee-nilee: "just use the livecd"? like you mean just install ubuntu with it? the problem is I think the livecds fucked up (or else something else is fucked up preventing it from working), because it's failed twice. current plan is to see if I can fix grub and boot into windows and maybe burn a fresh iso
<funkbox> so, does anyone run mint on a chromebook pixel? i just got one and would like to get a real os on it
<vanishing> alecb: did boot-repair work?
<alecb> vanishing: sorry didn't try it yet, was afk
<wilee-nilee> alecb, What windows release is it and do you have a recovery or install disc for it?
<alecb> wilee-nilee: it's 7. I can get a fresh iso (legally) but I'd rather avoid that since it'll take like 7ish hours with my current down speed
<wilee-nilee> alecb, To fix grub if fixable you need to boot a live cd, or use like supergrub to get into the install, or manually boot from a grub>
<brian_> if you are getting installation errors, it is possible your partitions could be messed up. or u could have some unallocated space
<brian_> personally, I have had install errors and it was due to the face I had " 1meg" of unallocated space
<brian_> fact*
<alecb> wilee-nilee, vanishing I just ran boot-repair and it said it worked, so I'll try and reboot now I guess and see what happens. in case I lose them these are the before/after pasties from boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5669462/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5669465/
<vanishing> alecb: best of luck
<alecb> ty :)
<loganlee> what are the best games for ubuntu?
<loganlee> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<vanishing> !ck
<vanishing> no information about ck..:(
<loganlee> any one here?
<thecodeischaos> the error the grub-efi package failed to install into /target/..... i remember, just before in my BIOS -boot override, there were 2 options for the same usb stick -one said uefi, i chose that one... could that be the cause of the rrror?
<darthanubis> !ask |loganlee
<ubottu> loganlee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> thecodeischaos, There is a uefi wiki have you seen it?
<thecodeischaos> no
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | thecodeischaos
<ubottu> thecodeischaos: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<thecodeischaos> ok thanks
<vanishing> sigh
<thecodeischaos> i thought uefi has been a the standard for years now?
<vanishing> its been a whole day I spent trying to patch and compile the 3.9 kernel
<Ari-Yang> vanishing, it work out?
<Ari-Yang> what version are you on?
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: nope...
<Ari-Yang> aw
<Ari-Yang> ubuntu 13.10 is suppose to run on kernel 3.9, right?
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: yep..
<Ari-Yang> yeah, when 3.04 becomes more stable, I'll upgrade from 12.10, and when 3.10 becomes more stable, I'll upgrade to that.
<vanishing> 3.9.0.2uname -r
<vanishing> 3.9.0-2-generic
<Ari-Yang> OS: Linux 3.5.0-28-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10 **
<Ari-Yang> I think there's a 3.5.0-30 update
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: I'd say 13.04 is pretty stable
<Ari-Yang> oh?
<Ari-Yang> think this laptop can handle 13.04? hold on, let me get specs
<Ari-Yang> http://sprunge.us/RULD
<Ari-Yang> ^ vanishing
<alecb> yay, I'm in windows. time to re-burn and try the ubuntu install again I guess
<Ari-Yang> good luck ^
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: I would say yes
<vanishing> alecb: it worked?
<wilee-nilee> alecb, The install was missing grub basically.
<alecb> wilee-nilee: grub was definitely on there (I was getting dropped into a grub shell before), it just wasn't configured right I guess
<alecb> vanishing: seemed to -- booting went straight into windows (no grub menu or anything), but I guess that makes some sense because windows is the only not-broken OS on my drive?
<alecb> should I have expected a grub menu anyway?
<thecodeischaos> ahhh yes it was the boot thingy i think.... when i installed v12 the install menu had no colors... i selected the non uefi boot and it shows the installer with colors which usually worked for me
<wilee-nilee> alecb, It was missing  /boot/grub/grub.cfg in sda1
<vanishing> alecb: actually it does not make sense...it should still show the grub menu..
<alecb> vanishing: hm... well that makes me less happy
<alecb> hm... which partition would you expect to have the boot flag right now?
<vanishing> alecb: lol..burn the dvd, install it should make it work
<vanishing> alecb: I think it somehow fixed your windows loader.
<wilee-nilee> alecb, windows only needs the bootflag
<alecb> oh, grub wouldn' care?
<wilee-nilee> linux in general does not use a bootflag
<alecb> huh... whatever, I guess I'll try installing again...
<dr_willis> grub dosent care if the bootflag is enabled or not i recall.
<loganlee> i had no trouble installing ubuntu 13.04 from virtual box :p
<dr_willis> running 13.04 in vbox   also.. seems to work ok.
<loganlee> it's awesome
<loganlee> i allocated 3gb ram and 100gb hd and 3d accel enabled
<loganlee> !hello
<loganlee> !tux
<ubottu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<loganlee> wats da mascot for ubuntu?
<thecodeischaos> i thought it was a penguin
<jiffe1> how do I startup vnc server?
<thecodeischaos> oh it is
<jiffe1> via cli that is
<dr_willis> tux the penguin is the linux mascot
<jiffe1> I had done it via the gui before but on reboot it doesn't appear to be running
<dr_willis> jiffe1:  because its not a service
<dr_willis> vncserver    is a common way to start a vnc server
<SonikkuAmerica> loganlee: If you go to ubuntu.com and look at the circle thingie after the word "ubuntu" that's our logo... I didn't think Ubuntu itself had a mascot though.
<rantic> Hi everyone, I have Ubuntu minimal 13.04 and I tried to install network-manager in fluxbox .. now when I attempt to startx I get a "Failed to load gnome session" on a black screen. I've since removed network-manager but clearly some of its dependencies are still causing this.
<dr_willis> there are several vnc servers you can use
<rantic> Anyone have any ideas?
<dr_willis> rantic: startx is starting a different default sessiin.
<dr_willis> id suggest using a login manager  not startx
<loganlee> rantic: isnt network-manager part of gnome?
<jiffe1> I don't have vncserver on this machine
<rantic> dr_willis: I only know how to work with a .xinitrc file, where does ubuntu keep information about chosen WM's for an x session?
<dr_willis> jiffe1:  history command should show what you have ran in the past
<jiffe1> dr_willis: I didn't start it via cli before, I started it via the gui
<dr_willis> rantic:  its. xsession   or   .Xsession  i thi k these days
<dr_willis> jiffe1:  then use the gui to start it again
<jiffe1> dr_willis: gui is about 20 miles away, I am doing this remotely
<dr_willis> install a stand alonee vncserver  perhaps
<rantic> dr_willis: I  don't have a .xsession in my ~, I notice there is a /etc/X11/Xsession, but this contains nothing about fluxbox or gnome to my knowledge ;(
<dr_willis> !info vnc4server
<jiffe1> there's really no way to do what the gui does via command line?
<ubottu> vnc4server (source: vnc4): Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg4.3.0-37ubuntu5 (raring), package size 2050 kB, installed size 5269 kB
<dr_willis> rantic:   make one perhaps...        .xsession
<rantic> dr_willis: I still don't like the idea something has modified my system in this way and I don't know what it's done .. or where
<dr_willis> it chaneged the default desktop session.. figure out how to set it perhaps.
<dr_willis> if you used lightdm it would be saved in    .dmrc
<dr_willis> use of startx is deperacated these days u recall
<vanishing> rantic: you can check the dpkg log under /var/log/
<rantic> vanishing: I'm too new to understand exactly what package would have done it, do you know where the universal Xsession file would be?
<vanishing> rantic: locate Xsession
<sawjig> /etc/X11/Xsession
<loganlee> rantic: do u have xdm running?
<sawjig> .xinitrc should still work..
<dr_willis_> .xinitrc has been replaced by .xsession i think
<sawjig> if he had a login manager running then startx would fail
<dr_willis_> if you examine the 'startx'  script it may give a clue as to where its looking and in what order.
<sawjig> dr_willis_, nope
<dr_willis_> im no ton a ubuntu box where i can look
<dr_willis_> i definatly recall linking .xinitr cna .Xsession or .xsession   ages ago..
<sawjig> dr_willis_, I don't know where you got that impression from...
<dr_willis_> sawjig:  seen it mentioned here many times
<sawjig> you can use either..
<sawjig> the syntax is like the same they're just bash scripts...
<dr_willis_> they are identical files..
<dr_willis_> or can be.
<sawjig> yes but .xinitrc
<sawjig> should still work
<dr_willis_> the ise of .xinitrc i recall is slowly getting phased out from what ir ecall reading
<sawjig> xsession is for your login manager...
<sawjig> xinitrc isn'
<sawjig> t going to be 'phased' out
<dr_willis_> and its reccomeded to always use a login mamanger.. not  to use 'startx'
<sawjig> so if you want your login manager to run the contents that you had in an .xinitrc
<loganlee> can u run desktop manager on framebuffer?
<roasted> Question - I'm noticing in 13.04 when I adjust the 2nd or 3rd slider within the mouse and touchpad settings on my laptop, they don't stick. If I close and reopen they're back at default settings. Another user confirmed this on a different laptop. Has anybody else noticed this?
<sawjig> you can put it in /etc/X11/Xsession
<Ari-Yang> for some reason when I click on 'install updates' software updater just closes. anybody know why? I'm on 12.10
<sawjig> or .xsession
<loganlee> dat wud b awesome
<sawjig> dr_willis_, there's no reason someone that doesn't need a login manager can't use startx
<sawjig> I use startx.
<Ari-Yang> not sure if this problem is tied to software-center telling me that it has to be repaired in order for new stuff to be installed or stuff to be uninstalled....
<loganlee> can u run desktop manager on frame buffer?
<sawjig> someone can just kill X and get a shell even if you lock your X...
<dr_willis_> sawjig:  its  not reccomended as i said..  we had a discussion on this in here a few weeks back
<loganlee> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<onborad> why I build  grub  package no have linuxefi mode ,I use ubuntu grub2_2.00-7ubuntu11.debian.tar.gz
<sawjig> dr_willis_, not recommended doesn't mean .xinitrc has been replaced...
<dr_willis_> sawjig:  its being depercated as i said..
<dr_willis_> you just said either will work.. so basically it has been replaced
<loganlee> just run frambuffer system
<sawjig> dr_willis_, which is the whole thing I'm commenting on more than anything else.
<loganlee> -_-
<sawjig> dr_willis_, I've been using linux for years and years
<dr_willis_> i have also..
<zykotick9> dr_willis_: startx and .xinitrc aren't really deprecated (perhaps in ubuntu, but not the rest of the gnu/linux world)
<sawjig> dr_willis_, I doubt they're deprwecated in ubuntu
<sawjig> Checked the wiki
<dr_willis_> i focus on what ubuntu has been doing. ;) i dont worry about the rest of the world these days
<sawjig> checked the manual
<sawjig> still says .Xinitrc
<asdasdasdasdasd> sheldon , is that you ?
<treanet> I want to use MAAS. I have a public connection for my uplink to the maas server although I would rather PXE nodes locally? How can I ensure dhcp/pxe/provisioning is on seperate interface?
<loganlee> asdasdasdasdasd: do you like framebuffer
<supertough> can someone help me connect a VNC from my sgs3 to ubuntu 12.10 Desktop Sharing
<supertough> I enter the correct IP:port
<dr_willis_> loganlee:  the framebuffer was a neat idea.. but it just often dosent work very well. ;(
<supertough> the sgs3 attempt connecting.... wheel keeping going and going.
<loganlee> the feeling of watching porn images on console is very awesome
<loganlee> -_-
<supertough> how do i KNow if my Desktop Sharing on Ubuntu is actually enable?
<supertough> I put the check and check on allow
<dr_willis_> supertough:  see if your localbox can connect to iteslf? and have a desktop in a desktop
<sawjig> "/mnt/320/books/Science/Chemistry/Biological & Industrial/Bromatology/Fermentation/Handbook of enology 2ed 2006"
<treanet> blarg
<asdasdasdasdasd> rm -rf /
<somsip> !danger | asdasdasdasdasd
<ubottu> asdasdasdasdasd: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<supertough> i got only the phone and the desktop
<Ari-Yang> what does apt-get -f install do?
<supertough> both are on the local router
<treanet> wow smart bot
<supertough> -f is force
<dr_willis_> supertough:   vnc clients exist for smartphones
<supertough> dr_willis: i'm on that vnc on android
<supertough> IPaddress:port are both enter correctly
<eph3meral> anyone have ideas on how to deal with dynamic deploy of dev branches for demo purposes on to e.g. a cluster of say 10 VPSes running on EC2 instances
<loganlee> !powershell
<supertough> on the VNC side and Desktop Sharing is enable on the Desktop
<dr_willis_> supertough:  what port are you using?
<somsip> eph3meral: fab can be useful if you want a small scale deployment system
<supertough> netstat -an |more
<supertough> it shows up as port 5900
<loganlee> how can it not know powershell :\
<loganlee> netstat -an | less
<eph3meral> somsip: heh, I've actually contributed to fab :)
<eph3meral> we are a ruby/rails shop however
<supertough> do I need to do anything with ufw?
<eph3meral> and though I don't think it's at all out of the question, something more ruby-oriented would be preferred I'm sure
<eph3meral> and by preferred, I mean easier to sell to my superiors
<dr_willis_> supertough:  perhaps turn off the filrewall rules to  test it out
<eph3meral> and by easier to sell I mean they hate python :(
<supertough> like sudo ufw allow from IPaddress to port
<eph3meral> be a man and edit your iptables by hand :P
<supertough> where is this firewall rule setting at?
<dr_willis_> sudi iptables --list    shows all rules
<somsip> eph3meral: I have no experience of RoR, but use fab to deploy to PHP-only projects. Anyway - you clearly know fab so maybe you need something else
<dr_willis_> sudo iptables --list
<eph3meral> yeah I was going to go with some combination of chef and puppet
<eph3meral> I'm just not sure which combination will work
<somsip> eph3meral: those would have been my other recommendations. Salt *may* be worth looking at too
<eph3meral> er, blerp, chef and capistrano
<loganlee> sudo iptables -F
<supertough> I have no clue what all of this are telling me
<aktifisus> Hi can anybody help me to install  amd catalyts privative d river 13.4 on ubuntu raring raintail thats are a .run file
<supertough> I managed to Remotely access my desktop yesterday but today I can't
<batmite> hello :)
<aktifisus> hi
<loganlee> hruhruhru
<onborad> How can build grub2.efi with linuxefi mode?
<aktifisus> u_u
<dr_willis_> i thought there was a grub-uefi  package
<dr_willis_> !info grub-uefi
<ubottu> Package grub-uefi does not exist in raring
<dr_willis_> supertough:  'sudo iptables --list' shows if theres any firewall rules.. you are doing this all over a local lan?
<loganlee> !info tux
<ubottu> Package tux does not exist in raring
<supertough> yes this is local router
<supertough> port 23 is disable on firewall
<supertough> i was able to access desktop sharing before but can't today
<dr_willis_> if your lan is behind a router - i really dont see much point on any firewall rules beeing needed at all
<supertough> failed to establish connection with the server
<olsonea> hi folks, anyone here worked with USB audio interfaces?
<eph3meral> somsip: hmm, it looks like the rubber gem may be a good candidate
<eph3meral> fwiw
<eph3meral> somsip: and I know fab isn't trying to necessarily be capistrano, but something like what rubber provides might be nice
<eph3meral> though I haven't tried rubber yet, only looking now, but it purports to be what I am wanting
<swiss> so i have an issue with online accounts. Its with the plugins, its looking for library files that aren't included in any package
<swiss> it is looking for /usr/lib/libaccount-plugin-1.0/applications/libunity-scope-gdrive.so
<swiss> and such
<aktifisus> hi can anybody help me to install  driver amd catalyts 13 on ubuntu raring
<somsip> eph3meral: looks like it adds some nice features.
<treanet> ubuntu is ubuntu
<ZNaught> Hello, I just installed linux, and during boot the screen flickers very quickly and text overlays itself. It never actually boots. What can I do about it?
<somsip> s/adds/has
<GinTonicool> how can i watch free live TV news
<GinTonicool> thanks for help
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | GinTonicool
<ubottu> GinTonicool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<swiss> is there a development channel
<olsonea> anyone here worked with USB audio interfaces? i'm having some trouble getting output to run through a Behringer UCA-222
<olsonea> from what i can tell, Ubuntu sees the interface
<SonikkuAmerica> olsonea: You have PulseAudio I assume?
<GinTonicool> sorry sorry. can you guys give me somelike '#'  channel so i can get help
<olsonea> yes
<olsonea> i think so
<olsonea> SonikkuAmerica: confirmed, i do. i had been trying to configure it using alsamixer though
<SonikkuAmerica> olsonea: You'll have to use PulseAudio to configure USB audio devices these days.
<olsonea> do i need to disable alsa?
<swiss> i'm debating a full reinstall :/
<aktifisus> nobody?
<swiss> olsonea: no, i don't believe so
<ZNaught> Can anyone help me? I really want to get ubuntu working
<SonikkuAmerica> olsonea: As a heuristic maybe, but you'll need to run pavucontrol (Unity's System Settings > Sound) to switch correctly
<SonikkuAmerica> ZNaught: What's up?
<swiss> aktifisus: what's wrong with the way you're installing it
<olsonea> ah
<swiss> ZNaught: are you familiar with changing the grub commandline options?
<Saiki> what's the commanline command to replace all instances of one word with another inside a folder's files (and subfolders)?
<FusionX> Gparted is unable to mount my other ntfs partition and says "the enclosing drive for the volume is locked" while I'm able to mount the partitions with the "mount" command.
<ZNaught> swiss: Nope
<swiss> ZNaught: did you try booting to the recovery option?
<olsonea> SonikkuAmerica: ok. i see why i went down the alsa road. I can see the interface on the Config tab, but it's not appearing on the Output/Input Devices tabs
<ZNaught> SonikkuAmerica: The screen flickers and text overlays when booting into the OS. It never actually boots
<swiss> ZNaught: smash that esc key during startup till you get to the grub menu, then try the recovery one
<SonikkuAmerica> olsonea: Did you reboot since you plugged it in?
<ZNaught> swiss: It also happened on the CD. safemode did work on the CD
<olsonea> did not
<swiss> ZNaught: graphics issues
<SonikkuAmerica> ZNaught: Work with swiss on this one; I have to go to bed soon.
<swiss> Saiki: ls | while read line; do newname=$(echo $line | sed -e "s/oldword/newword/"); mv """$line""" """$newname"""; doen
<ZNaught> swiss: It worked fine last time I had it on here
<ZNaught> SonikkuAmerica: alright thanks
<swiss> Saiki: err..... done at the end, fat typo
<olsonea> SonikkuAmerica: i've got 8 days of uptime
<SonikkuAmerica> olsonea: Give that a shot.
<swiss> ZNaught: what do you mean?
<SonikkuAmerica> olsonea: 8 days? Are you running a server? lol
<swiss> ZNaught: OH i bet i know what you're running~
<olsonea> ha
<swiss> ZNaught: what type of computer is it
<SonikkuAmerica> olsonea: Reboots usually work wonders.
<ZNaught> swiss: custom build desktop
<swiss> builtin graphics?
<ZNaught> swiss: dedicated GPU - GTX 470
<swiss> hmmm
<olsonea> heh
<olsonea> sorry, i hate rebooting :)
<olsonea> pulseaudio -k
<olsonea> and then pulseaudio --start
<swiss> ZNaught: try booting in recovery mode
<olsonea> the interface is now showing on the output tab
<olsonea> thanks!
<Saiki> swiss: ls | while read line; do newname=$(echo $line | sed -e "s/mine/yours/"); mv """$line""" """$newname"""; done  <like this?
<olsonea> uptime...intact!
<swiss> Saiki: while in the directory, yeah, that should do it
<SonikkuAmerica> olsonea: Hate to cut short but it's 11 PM in my neck of the woods. Gotta hit the hay! Meantime, try a reboot and flag me in the morning if it doesn't work.
<Saiki> swiss: ok, thanks :)
<swiss> Saiki: copy 2 or so to another directory to test it
<olsonea> SonikkuAmerica: thanks for your help1
<swiss> or you can live on the edge and just run it
<ZNaught> swiss: I am assuming it will work, it did on the live CD
<swiss> ZNaught: right right, but then you can get debugging output
<swiss> can't get much out of the system if you can't see what you're working on
<swiss> i'm still peeved at online-accounts
<swiss> i might just do a reinstall
<swiss> also, it *so* did not play nice with gnome3
<shankstaBytes> hey
<shankstaBytes> anyone got the apple magic mouse working?
<ZNaught> swiss: I am just thinking it is more than just the install because the live CD had the same problem as the install
<FusionX> Can anyone guide me how to install brogue?
<swiss> ZNaught: i agree with you
<FusionX> *me on
<swiss> ZNaught: i think it's the graphics drivers, and the safe mode doesn't turn those on. I'm wondering if you can get some info about the system while you're booted in to figure out what needs to change to make it work
<swiss> like once you boot up in safe mode, install all the updates, and the specific drivers for your card
<ZNaught> alright I will try. I am on the same PC, so I will have to try it that way
<ZNaught> thanks for the help
<Saiki> swiss: http://pastebin.com/DqqezT9S
<swiss> ZNaught: mmhmm
<swiss> Saiki: yep yep
<swiss> that's fine
<tats> hi. upon upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04 the install process seems to be stalled on the "Saving installed packages..." step. it's been over an hour now. is it normal?
<swiss> Saiki: it just tried to move the ones that didn't contain that name into the same file, which is what the script should do
<swiss> just knoew that it wouldn't break things
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ArcticLight> hello
<camilo_>  traductor google: I have audio problems with my ubuntu ... also sounded until I turned the volume down completely ... then he turned up the volume and sounded more
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<knightmade> could anyone tell me how tu modify the configuration in /etc/ldap/slapd.d?
<knightmade> all the ldif files in /etc/ldap/slapd.d are marked by " # AUTO-GENERATED FILE - DO NOT EDIT!! Use ldapmodify."
<ArcticLight> hi there... I'm having a bit of a problem with a new 13.04 install. Does anyone know the "correct" way to run a graphical application (like Nautilus or Gedit) as root? All of the documentation online still says use gksudo but gksudo is not installed on 13.04
<Millo> hi guys, I'm having trouble finding my harddrive in gparted/testdisk (external usb).  Is anyone experienced in this area?  I'm looking to just erase the drive, but it was corrupted for a while
<batmite> your using ubuntu?
<Millo> yes
<Millo> live
<batmite> ah.
<otend> when reinstalling Ubuntu Server, how do I delete the previous LVM setup so that I can use the whole disk again?
<supertough> what software is it controlling Desktop Sharing?
<knightmade> but when I tried to modify it with ldapmodify and rootDN, it reports "ldap_modify: Insufficient access (50)"
<researcher123> is there any application which can help me find duplicate files and remove them?
<somsip> knightmade: try suto ldapmodify
<somsip> *sudo
<otend> in other words, how can I format a disk that once held LVM on the Ubuntu Server installer?
<knightmade> sudo does not work
<batmite> Millo: You just want to format a old ext drive?
<knightmade> same error
<batmite> Gparted should get you there.. whats happening?
<Millo> it's not there
<Millo> my internal shows, my live usb shows
<Blue1> knightmade: shat error?
<batmite> this is a usb?
<FusionX> Gparted is unable to mount my other ntfs partition and says "the enclosing drive for the volume is locked" while I'm able to mount the partitions with the "mount" command.
<Millo> it was working in testdisk before, but when i tried a search on it it came up with some error, i closed termina; as it had crashed, and it's no longer showing
<researcher123> is there a channel to study the reviews of Ubuntu 13.04?
<knightmade> shat error? what's meanings?
<somsip> knightmade: Maybe this will help: http://serverfault.com/questions/451869/ldap-modify-insufficient-access-50
<Millo> yes batmite - it's an external usb with a mains
<otend> "Because the volume group(s) on the selected device also consist of physical volumes on other devices, it is not considered safe to remove its LVM data automatically."
<ArcticLight> hi there... I'm having a bit of a problem with a new 13.04 install. Does anyone know the "correct" way to run a graphical application (like Nautilus or Gedit) as root? All of the documentation online still says use gksudo but gksudo is not installed on 13.04
<somsip> !gksudo | ArcticLight
<ubottu> ArcticLight: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ArcticLight> Um.
<ArcticLight> Gksudo is not installed on 13.04
<Ari-Yang> ArcticLight, maybe sudo apt-get install gksudo ?
<Ari-Yang> *shrugs*
<somsip> ArcticLight: sorry - just read through properly...
<ArcticLight> I know you *can* install it, it's just that it's been removed and the reports I've read show that it's been removed for a reason, and might not be available in future ubuntu systems
<Blue1> knightmade: this may/may not help:  http://pkill-9.com/how-to-easily-do-sudo-in-debian/
<ArcticLight> I wanted to know what's in place to do the same thing (e.g. what's the "right" way to do it now in 13.04)
<batmite> Millo: Have you tried "disk-utility"? might be called "disks" now
<Millo> sec
<Millo> is there a terminal command?
<Millo> ah
<Millo> in it, it's not showing
<batmite> ok
<Millo> since that bad sector error/my closing terminal via the X it's not showing anywhere
<loganlee_> Millo: http://pastebin.com/tP32U6T0
<Millo> before, the only place that found it was testdisk
<batmite> yeah
<Millo> loganlee_ - I don't understand?
<ArcticLight> milo: The disk utility from the command line is gnome-disks in 13.04, it's probably something different in Ubuntu 12
<Millo> thanks ArcticLight - I found the app in the list
<batmite> unplug the usb, plug it in and do "dmesg" in terminal. you'll at least have the right path..
<Millo> it WAS sdc3
<batmite> cant you wipe it with "dd" also?
<somsip> ArcticLight: where did you read that gksudo has been removed?
<Millo> dd?
<Millo> sorry, sdc, not sdc3
<ArcticLight> Ari-Yang: sudo apt-get install gksu will work, I'm just wondering why it's not installed by default, and what the decision was to remove it?
<batmite> type dd -h
<batmite> or --help
<Ari-Yang> ArcticLight, if I were you, I'd just google to find out why it was removed....
<Ari-Yang> surely somebody has asked that before
<ArcticLight> somsip: http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/6634/psa-gksu-is-no-longer-installed-by-default
<batmite> Ari-Yang: lol took the words out of my mouth
<ArcticLight> Ari-Yang: Apparently it's over some security issues, but nowhere does anyone say what I'm supposed to use instead
<ArcticLight> they mention pkexec, but that doesn't run graphical programs either
<OerHeks> why no gksudo > http://askubuntu.com/a/284717
<somsip> ArcticLight: In general the development team would prefer us not to use GUI applications as root but to use sudo and the command line instead.
<din> why not just use sudo?
<Ari-Yang> ArcticLight, I say install gksudo... is gksu installed?
<knightmade> But I don't known the password of the DN "cn=admin,olcDatabase={1}hdb,cn=config" or "cn=admin,cn=config"^
<Millo> load of stuff came up for dmesg
<somsip> ArcticLight: or it suggests to sudo -i to setup the env, then run the GUI program
<Ari-Yang> I mean, if gksudo doesn't work, just remove it...
<batmite> your usb should be near the end of you unplugged it and plugged it back in
<somsip> ArcticLight: both of these on http://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default-in-13-04 linked to fromt he page you gave
<batmite> sdb something usually
<Millo> it was sdc before
<batmite> or sdc etc
<batmite> yeah
<Millo> pastebin.com/yJfCckBy
<ArcticLight> somesip: um........ so the answer to my question is essentially "Don't"...
<ArcticLight> ?
<knightmade> ldapmodify -D "cn=admin,cn=config" -W -x -f xxxx.lidf  =>  ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)  ...
<somsip> ArcticLight: the answer is, the dev team encourage you to use sudo, and that is done by sudo -i to setup the env in the same way that (I assume) gksudo did
<somsip> no - not right
<otend> I'm having trouble finding methods of removing the LVM data from the Ubuntu Server USB
<otend> or in general
<Ari-Yang> @ ArcticLight might want to also look at this http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/6634/psa-gksu-is-no-longer-installed-by-default
<otend> well
<somsip> ArcticLight: use sudo and a CLI program, or use sudo -i and GUI if you must. That's my interpretation
<ArcticLight> somesip: If I understand the -i command correctly, it won't set it up the same way
<otend> not FROM the USB, but from a volume as I use the installation USB
<somsip> ArcticLight: I'm going from that URL. I don't use gksudo at all and always use CLI
<din> otend: pvremove on your usb drive should wipe the label.
<supertough> I used dd command to erase my usb
<Lusha> hello
<supertough> but when i replug it is not completely destroy
<ArcticLight> somesip: what about using a text editor like gedit? Where I can use my mouse? I realize that some people like the terminal, and I do use nano where it's appropriate. But sometimes I need to move a system file across a network, and that's easier using Nautilus as root, or need to open lots of system files at once and copy/paste (which is easier usin
<ArcticLight> g gedit)
<supertough> only way I can get it to recognize is to restart
<ArcticLight> somesip: Oh well
<Lusha> can some one help me with Java?
<ArcticLight> somesip: I'll keep looking I guess
<Morph4me> use mkfs.vfat  /dev/sdXY to wipe your usb
<ArcticLight> Lusha: I know quite a bit about java, what do you need help with?
<din> supertough: you used something like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=8M ?
<somsip> ArcticLight: I can only reiterate what's said on the URL. Good luck
<ArcticLight> somesip: Thanks for your help anyway
<Lusha> Im trying to use command line prompts to update it because i keep getting an error from wine that it needs JRE 1.5.0 but when i go to update it at this step i get stuck  "sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0 "
<Lusha> I think i need to change some thing in the line but i dont know what needs to be changed
<Blue1> Lusha: normally you would install jre from within windows - easiest way is to bring up a windows browers, then install the jre for windows from there.
<Lusha> im not on windows
<knightmade> HELP ME PLEASE! ldapmodify -D "cn=admin,olcDatabase={1}hdb,cn=config" -W -x -f k.ldif => ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<Blue1> okay then this might help:  http://pkill-9.com/install-java-1-7-ubuntudebian-apt-get-fedora-rpm/
<min|dvir|us> Does anyone have experience fixing locale issues?
<_PehdeN_> stupid issue, system says The following packages have been kept back:
<_PehdeN_>   linux-headers-generic linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server
<_PehdeN_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<Blue1> Lusha: this might be easier:  http://pkill-9.com/easy-way-to-install-java-runtime-enviorment-jre-in-debian/
<Blue1> realise that is debian but prolly same for ubuntu
<somsip> _PehdeN_: apt-get dist-upgrade if you want to install them
<Lusha> I tried that earlier and nothing changes
<_PehdeN_> but this is 12.04 server edition
<_PehdeN_> lts.
<Blue1> Lusha: tried?
<Lusha> ya.
<somsip> _PehdeN_: and? If you want to install them, that's how you do it. You may not want to install them.
<din> _Pheden_: tried installing them individually?
<Lusha> This is what i am trying
<Lusha> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-runtime-jre-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<_PehdeN_> no, ill just run that install.
<_PehdeN_> id rather have the latest kernel
<somsip> _PehdeN_: warning - yesterday someone complained that doing a dist-upgrade on their LTS server caused them problems. YMMV
<_PehdeN_> hmm.
<_PehdeN_> so how would i update these manually
<Blue1> Lusha: this shows in my xubuntu system:  openjdk-7-jre  so sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<somsip> _PehdeN_: that question makes no sense. Can you rephrase?
<Lusha> I wonder if the sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0 should be sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.5 ?
<Lusha> Cause its update 5?
<din> sudo apt-get install linux-image-server maybe?
<Blue1> Lusha: just use the sudo command I gave above.
<Lusha> Ill try it
<roasted> Question - is anybody good with synclient? On my laptop when I tap to select, the cursor moves a bit, making it a little wonky to use. I'm trying to find a synclient parameter that doesn't move my cursor when I tap on the touchpad. Any insight?
<_PehdeN_> how would I try installing them individually
<somsip> _PehdeN_: you would break something even if you found a way to do that. Use apt-get.
<th0r> roasted, you might try MaxTapTime and MaxTapMove
<_PehdeN_> ok
<roasted> th0r: thanks. I'll dig them up.
<Blue1> Lusha: did that work for you?
<Lusha> I dunno yet
<supertough> okay i just done formatting my usb
<supertough> it said only read only
<Blue1> Lusha: that hauls in a lot of information
<supertough> why can't I add any files on here?
<dr_willis_> supertough:  what filesystem did you format it to?
<supertough> fat32
<supertough> Error while copying to "8GB".
<dr_willis_> supertough:  check the mount command and options it used. see if root can write to it..
<James_Epp> When doing a network boot of ubuntu, I am getting 'Please provide a name for this Disc, such as 'Debian 5.0.3 Disk 1'
<din> supertough: mount it rw. mount -o rw,remount
<supertough> this destination is read only
<roasted> th0r: neither seem to have much of a positive response. Do you have any other suggestions?
<supertough> /dev/sdc
<Blue1> supertough: this may help:  http://pkill-9.com/mount-usb-micro-sd-card-linux-automount/
<dr_willis_> supertough:  you sure its not /dev/sdc1 ?
<th0r> roasted, nope. Haven't done much with synclient other than turn the pad on and off. But I did capture the list of settings so I could tinker if I need to.
<OerHeks> dr_willis +1
<Lusha> it seems that its downloading the JDK ( at least on all ive done and checked) but I need JRE im pretty sure
<somsip> Lusha: JRE is included in JDK IIRC
<Lusha> Tell that to wine
<Lusha> XD
<roasted> th0r: I feel like there's a setting I'm missing. I was trying to dig up a man page or some sort of documentation that broke out each parameter and talked about it in greater detail. I figure then maybe something would stick out to me as being relevant to what I'm after.
<Blue1> Lusha: that should install jre in linux but NOT windows.
<Lusha> Im using ubuntu... thus ubuntu chat room....?
<OerHeks> Lusha, lols java for wine, you should mention that earlier
<yahqod> someone used sonata mpd client???
<Blue1> Lusha: you might need the iced tea plugin as well (for linux)  icedtea-7-plugin
<ap0c0lyps3> Anyone available for support assistance?
<Lusha> would that give me the Thsi app needs a jre 1.5.0 bla bla bla error?
<Blue1> Lusha: that my first though applies - fireup a browser in windows and install from there.
<Blue1> ap0c0lyps3: may if you asked a question.....
<Lusha> im confused on what you mean by windows?  like the panes im looking at or microsoft?
<somsip> Lusha: are you trying to install JRE for wine apps?
<Lusha> ya
<Lusha> Minecraft namely
<Blue1> Lusha: you said you needed java for wine, correct?  fire up a windows browser using wine, and install java from there .
<somsip> Lusha: then people are probably referring to running things under wine, but saying 'in windows'. Just guessing, like
<ap0c0lyps3> I am currently having 2 different issues, one with Networking, one with a game that I am playing... First I will ask about the networking issue
<eph3meral> Lusha: why do you need wine for minecraft?
<Lusha> it seems it wont open it without it and  what do you mean by windows browser???
<ap0c0lyps3> Networking Issue - Intermittent connection drop over WiFi in a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis_> err.. theres  some 'minecraft installer' script i saw on  eeither webupd8 or omgubuntu the other week....
<eph3meral> the server doesn't need wine
<Lusha> There are a few deffinitions of windows and it gets me confused
<Blue1> ap0c0lyps3: are you using network mangler?
<eph3meral> it's a java program
<Lusha> i ran the w8 some thing script earlier and no luck
<Mekaari> download the .jar
<ap0c0lyps3> Not to my knowledge, unless it comes base with Ubuntu
<dr_willis_> Lusha:  minecraft is written in java./  but it might want the Oracle Java..
<Mekaari> make sure you have java
<Lusha> Jar wont open
<yahqod> someone used sonata mpd client???
<eph3meral> ah yeah you need a diff java
<Mekaari> java -jar ~/minecraft.jar
<dr_willis_> Lusha:  and how are you trying to start the jar?
<eph3meral> Lusha: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Setting_up_a_server#Linux_instructions
<camilo_> hola... como accedo a la configuración de sonido?
<dr_willis_> i thought minecradt came with a script to launch it with some options
<Lusha> double clicking which now that i think of it is wrong isnt it
<Blue1> !es | camilo_
<ubottu> camilo_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<eph3meral> Lusha: see the part labeled "Ubuntu"
<dr_willis_> Lusha:  very very wrong
<OerHeks> !es | camilo_
<eph3meral> Lusha: run those first three commands
<eph3meral> Lusha: then your minecraft should work
<Lusha> ok can we use the private chats?  i cant keep p
<Lusha> up*
<eph3meral> Lusha: use your scroll wheel
<camilo_> I need acces for configuration sound
<yahqod> camilo en el panel
<dr_willis_> Lusha:  i whoudl think its time to read that url eph3meral  posted ..
<eph3meral> Lusha: colored nicknames help as well, install XChat
<camilo_> :-)
<Lusha> I mean i cant keep one conversation from another hold up
<ap0c0lyps3> Blue1: Negative on the Network Mangler unless it comes base with Ubuntu
<camilo_> I have Xfce
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yahqod> someone used sonata???
<shiman6_>  I've got a problem trying to forward audio from my android 4.1 phone to my lubuntu 13.04 computer via bluetooth. Could I get some help?
<James_Epp> With this default: http://i.imgur.com/RUWDloW.png I get this result: http://i.imgur.com/5hkRUkD.png
<lil_danger> hi
<dr_willis_> Lusha:  its best to keep your minecraft chat in the channel.. i rarely play the game.
<lil_danger> i need help
<supertough> afkjdsafjdsa;l
<supertough> can't even get my usb to write
<ArcticLight> shiman6_: I do this by installing blueman
<dr_willis_> Lusha:  and you may want to restart the issue from the beginning.
<ArcticLight> shiman6_: As far as I know, ubuntu doesn't do this well without the blueman application handling it.
<shiman6_>  Blueman is already installed with the experimental checkbox checked
<shiman6_> I also have pulseaudio installed, and pavucontrol. it seems to connect fine, i just get no audio
<din> supertough: mount -o rw,remount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/point
<ArcticLight> shiman6_: Hm... Have you checked inside the sound applet? Sometimes I get that, and selecting my mic as input device and then selecting the phone stream under Ubuntu's audio controls makes it suddenly start working.
<ap0c0lyps3> how do I use !tab?  I spoke with someone, and have received no response....  They may have stepped away though
<ArcticLight> shiman6_: I'm not sure if that'll help in your case though.
<somsip> !tab | ap0c0lyps3
<ubottu> ap0c0lyps3: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<supertough> that is it i'm going to just install fedora
<eph3meral> bye
<dr_willis_> ap0c0lyps3:  the tab key just auto completes their nickname..
<ap0c0lyps3> Dr_willis | ubottu | somsip : Thank you all
<shiman6_> I'll give it a shot. So, you select the mic as the input device in pavucontrol, then select the phone stream under ubuntu audio controls? Dont know where i can find that in LUbuntu
<ap0c0lyps3> Blue1 : Seems to have stepped away, is anyone else capable of assisting me with my network connection issues over WiFi?
<[[thufir]]> how do I get parole to play this playlist? http://pastebin.com/Du3iAbjA   I tried "open with" and selected parole without luck.
<supertough> to just format and make my usb read/write I had to boot into win7
<audio> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> <>,14<> hola <><>_
<lil_danger> my function key and my z key are not working can anybody help??
<shiman6_> Hmm. It was working before, now it isnt. I'm getting a "stream setup failed" from blueman
<swiss> lil_danger: what's your keyboard layout
<lil_danger> ??
<somsip> lil_danger: type 'xev' in a terminal and see if you get output when you press the keys. No, then it's hardware. Yes, then it's something else
<lil_danger> american
<lil_danger> is a toshiba satellite
<lil_danger> keyboard is clean
<audio> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> hm _
<swiss> lil_danger: how about in settings
<cyrano_> I have ubuntu 12.04. I have no sound. None of my audio devices show up when i launch sound settings. However both of them show up when I run aplay -l and pretty much any other cli command that would show sound devices. Yet they still do not show up in gui sound devices and no sound. Anyone know where i can start for something like this?
<somsip> lil_danger: if it's the same area of the keyboard, there is a chance it is hardware. I'd suggest you make sure it is not before looking for software issues.
<swiss> cyrano_: try paplay instead of aplay
<killer> hey
<shiman6_> cyrano_: I had similar problems with a 9.10 installation. updating it to 13.04 fixed the problem
<killer> hey
<lil_danger> ok thanks
<lil_danger> i ll check the hardware
<killer> when i try 2 install something i get http://pastebin.com/4AgxaSaV
<swiss> killer: apt-get remove tuxcut
<swiss> then retry
<cyrano_> swiss paplay fails to open audio file.
<killer> swiss: i tried removing it but gives the same error
<cyrano_> shiman6 this previously worked and stopped working just yesterday
<swiss> cyrano_: paplay opens with pulseaudio rather than with alsa
<lil_danger> it does seem to be hardware
<swiss> you have a pulseaudio issue
<lil_danger> thanks a lot :)
<somsip> lil_danger: oh well. At least you didn't look for a software issue wthat wasn';t there
<swiss> cyrano_: pastebin the output of pacmd list-sinks and pacmd list-modules
<lil_danger> mind if i stick around see if i can learn something????
<OerHeks> feel free, lil_danger
<somsip> lil_danger: it's a helpful and friendly channel if you stay on topic :)
<audio> ·.¸¸.·´¯`>  (/,14/) lol (//) _
<cyrano_> swiss: both display this message "No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon." It's not much so I didn't pastebin this
<lil_danger> :)
<swiss> cyrano_: well, there's the problem :P
<swiss> pastebin the output of "pulseaudio"
<swiss> i'm assuming you're running this in a terminal spawned in the desktop environment
<swiss> and not in a tty
<cyrano_> swiss: correct
<audio> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> test_
<swiss> yeah, try "pulseaudio"
<swiss> see if it gives an error
<audio> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> 1(h2)(m)_
<swiss> if it doesn't, spawn another termial and try paplay, then the 2 pacmds if it doesn't work
<[[thufir]]> how do I get parole to play this playlist? http://pastebin.com/Du3iAbjA   I tried "open with" and selected parole without luck.
<audio> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> -> test  <-.¸¸.·´¯`· By audio_
<forgotmynick> i don't understand why `errors` isn't listed as an `option` in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<audio> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> err_
<cyrano_> swiss: http://pastebin.com/fj4uuszh
<forgotmynick> it's not listed in any distros help/wiki
<dr_willis_> audio:  is theres some point  to that? its jibberish here
<forgotmynick> yet it's there in examples
<swiss> cyrano_: mv ~/.pulse{,-old}
<swiss> then try pulseaudio --start
<swiss> forgotmynick: i have no clue O_o
<cyrano_> swiss: there they are
<swiss> cyrano_: ?
<swiss> did it work?
<swiss> or the same issue with pulseaudio?
<cyrano_> swiss: the devices are showing up now but still no sound
<swiss> try those three comamnds
<cyrano_> swiss: there was no error message that time
<cyrano_> kk
<swiss> also, try adjusting the volume in  the systems volume control
<forgotmynick> does the order of the options for a filesystem matter in fstab?
<dr_willis_> forgotmynick:  i dont think it does
<dr_willis_> i have to wonder about oppsosite options however.. ;)
<forgotmynick> danke
<swiss> forgotmynick: test it!
<OerHeks> forgotmynick, i cannot find fstab errors too, those would be mount errors
<dr_willis_> people tend to use to many options at times..
<msow60> what
<swiss> cyrano_: so did it work?
<ap0c0lyps3> Anyone currently available to offer support with a WiFi connection dropping intermittently, in 12.04???
<msow60> hi
<cyrano_> swiss: i have sound now
<msow60> jalcine
<swiss> cyrano_: cool beans, it should keep working (hopefully)
<cyrano_> swiss: thanks
<swiss> yep yep
<dr_willis_> ap0c0lyps3:  best bet may be to determine the chipset, and driver its using, and check askubuntu.com and the forums to see if othere have a similer issue and any knwon work arounds
<[[thufir]]> how do I get parole to play this playlist? http://pastebin.com/Du3iAbjA   I tried "open with" and selected parole without luck.
<eph3meral> ap0c0lyps3: wifi connections dropping intermittently is not necessarily an ubuntu problem
<shiman6_> So, i'm trying to play music from my android 4.1 to lubuntu 13.04 via bluetooth audio. Blueman is givng me an error of "Connect failed: Stream setup failed", yet I was able to connect audio last week. (The audio never played through my speakers though)
<swiss> [[thufir]]: i'd help you, but no experience with parole
<eph3meral> ap0c0lyps3: I have that problem on my macbook, it depends mostly on the number of other people running wifi in your nearby vicinity (from what I can tell)
<swiss> shiman6_: did either end update
<eph3meral> but then again, ubuntu and wifi are notoriously fickle together
<ap0c0lyps3> Dr_willis_, I have searched the forums and found many different issues that seem similar, but seem to find no direct answer... However, I do need to findout my chipset and driver
<[[thufir]]> swiss: ok, thanks.  I really like parole, and am surprised it doesn't do this (properly).  can't even find a mailing list for it.  ok, well, what else is there?  gnome-mplayer?
<shiman6_> swiss: what do you mean update? They're both paired, my android has media audio enabled and its set to automatically accept anything from lubuntu
<swiss> shiman6_: i mean "apt-get update" or the android doing an update
<swiss> apt-get upgrade
<dr_willis_> bbl
<ap0c0lyps3> eph3meral, it is not the connection itself... My Win7 Laptop, currently -right- beside my Ubuntu Desktop is currently staying connected perfectly fine
<swiss> shiman6_: try setting verbosity flags on the ubuntu end
<shiman6_> swiss: the android phone is running the latest unrooted from LG, and ubuntu software is up to date
<shiman6_> swiss: okay
<eph3meral> ap0c0lyps3: the fact that you said -right- beside is actually an indication of exactly what I just mentioned
<eph3meral> possible signal interference with too many machines too close  in proximity
<eph3meral> maybe not, but it's quite a real problem that I've seen quite often
<shiman6_> swiss: how can I connect to bluetooth audio from the command line?
<eph3meral> ap0c0lyps3: also, you get what you pay for with Ubuntu :P
<swiss> shiman6_: what's the program that connects it?
<swiss> stop that program, and run that program from the command line with verbosity flags
<eph3meral> ap0c0lyps3: and unfortunately I believe wifi cards are largely suffering from similar problems to the old winmodem phenomenon
<shiman6_> swiss: blueman, i think.
<eph3meral> ap0c0lyps3: so, basically, expect your Ubuntu wifi to be buggy, and be very happy when it's not
<swiss> shiman6_: is it running as a service?
<swiss> you might have to service blueman stop
<ap0c0lyps3> eph3meral: I had this same setup earlier this day, both of them running Win7, both of them remaining connected
<eph3meral> ap0c0lyps3: also, this may be a perfect example of why you should research your hardware VERY thoroughly
<swiss> shiman6_: i'm not familiar with the program, i'm just throwin you through general debugging procedures
<ap0c0lyps3> eph3meral: The moment I install Ubuntu, connection issues start flaring up like mad
<eph3meral> ap0c0lyps3: again, pointing back to the most recent thing I just said "expect your Ubuntu wifi to be buggy, be glad when it's not"
<eph3meral> ap0c0lyps3: believe me or don't, I'm just the messenger
<shiman6_> swiss: i know the bluetooth service is just called "bluetooth"
<eph3meral> maybe one day it'll get figured out, but until corporate greed disappears, don't hold your breath
<shiman6_> swiss: ill stop that one and restart it
<swiss> shiman6_: basically, find the process that's failing
<eph3meral> ap0c0lyps3: and do HEAVY HEAVY research on your wifi chip before buying it and hoping it'll work with Ubuntu
<swiss> and start it up in your command line (in the foreground) with verbosity
<eph3meral> I mean, that's been the case for ever since linux started
 * swiss is lucky, he's never had issues with wifi
<eph3meral> things are a bit better these days, but my last Win XP laptop which lasted me for like 5 years didn't start playing nice with any kind of linux until about 2 years after I bought it
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<shiman6_> swiss: aah, i'm running bluez for bluetooth
<eph3meral> ap0c0lyps3, it's just how things go in the linux world, which is why you must invest extra personal time to research what you buy and if you don't do that research, basically don't be surprised if you're disappointed
<swiss> shiman6_: i'm gonna go try to find my dinner, i'll be back in a bit. keep trying to throw verbosity and debugging on the commands. Spawn as many terminals as you need to keep all the commands running in the foregroud
<swiss> if you haven't figured it out by the time i come back, i'll help you
<shiman6_> swiss: okay, thank you
<camilo_> auxilio no hablo ingles y tengo problemas con el audio en ubuntu13.04 en el canal en español no me ayudan
<vfw> !sound | camilo_
<ubottu> camilo_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<vfw> !es | camilo_
<ubottu> camilo_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<camilo_> llevo un par de horas en ubuntu-es y nada
<swiss> shiman6_: how goes it?
<vfw> camilo_: Inglés solamente aquí
<shiman6_> swiss: having trouble finding out how to start the bluetooth service with verbose settings
<camilo_> ok.... translate google
<vfw> ok
<swiss> shiman6_: okay, start the service, then run "ps aux"
<swiss> and look for a bluetooth-like service
<swiss> that's the command you'll run, but with a verbose setting
<camilo_> I have audio problems with ubuntu 13.04
<swiss> camilo_: what's the issue
<camilo_> no audio
<swiss> camilo_: run "alsamixer"
<swiss> does that work, and if so, does it show your sound cards
<shiman6_> swiss: ps aux says bluetoothd, but that program doesnt have a verbose switch
<swiss> shiman6_: oh, leave that one running then
<camilo_> as I do that?
<swiss> what's the program that should hook the bluetooth audio into your speakers?
<shiman6_> pulseaudio
<swiss> camilo_: what is the output of "alsamixer"
<shiman6_> i believe
<swiss> shiman6_: should it show up as a direct audio device?
<swiss> actually, i have a droid here and bluetooth, i might be able to test this
<shiman6_> I dont think so. It was able to connect the audio service using blueman last week, when I was trying to find out why there was no sound when pavucontrol showed audio action
<shiman6_> maybe i should reboot
<swiss> shiman6_: stop bluetooth
<swiss> bluetooth -d -n
<camilo_> wait
<swiss> shiman6_: tell me all the programs you were using to do this
<swiss> and what the exact goal was
<camilo_> I have Xfce
<shiman6_> i'm using service to start and stop bluetooth, using blueman to connect to the device, pulseaudio and pavucontrol to connect to and output the a2dp stream
<shiman6_> also, running bluetooth -d -n just gave something interesting.
<shiman6_> swiss: D-Bus setup failed: Connection ":1.140" is not allowed to own the service "org.bluez" due to security policies in the configuration file
<FusionX> Gparted is unable to mount my other ntfs partition and says "the enclosing drive for the volume is locked" while I'm able to mount the partitions with the "mount" command.
<FusionX> what is the problem?
<camilo_> alsamixer does not work on Xfce
<swiss> shiman6_: sounds like its a configuration issue
<shiman6_> swiss: which configuration file do i need to edit?
<camilo_> swiss: alsamixer does not work on Xfce
<swiss> shiman6_: i'd guess bluetoothd
<swiss> camilo_: I don't think that's xfce: you have an alsa sisue
<swiss> shiman6_: try apt-get purge bluetoothd then reinstalling that stuff
<swiss> it'd be easier than figuring out the issue
<shiman6_> okay
<swiss> or try http://blog.stevenocchipinti.com/2012/10/bluetooth-audio-streaming-from-phone-to.html
<ArmoredDragoon> shouldn't ubuntu automatically be able to add the realtek ethernet drivers since they are open source?
<ArmoredDragoon> the automatic update upgraded my kernel, and now the ethernet driver doesn't work
<ArmoredDragoon> I'm not sure what to do from here
<ArmoredDragoon> rtl8168b
<nevyn> !rtl8168b
<swiss> shiman6_: this is working with no configuration from me
<swiss> kinda cool actually
<swiss> thanks for getting me to try it :P
<shiman6_> swiss: i used it with windows all the time, figured ubuntu should be able to run it fine haha
<camilo_> ok...
<swiss> shiman6_: yeah, just worked
<camilo_> swiss: ok
<swiss> i was acutally impressed
<ArmoredDragoon> !rtl8168b
<swiss> camilo_: look into why alsa has issues: i don't have good experience at that level
<ArmoredDragoon> no details on that
<swiss> ArmoredDragoon: lsmod, is it not loaded?
<shiman6_> swiss: i purged bluez and blueman, then reinstalled it, same thing happens
<ArmoredDragoon> !rtl8168
<swiss> shiman6_: it says the same thing?
<LuLzSeCreBorn> im going to have a smoke but im in dyer need of help with my bot script
<nevyn> ArmoredDragoon: it should work without firmware...
<shiman6_> swiss: yea, i'm gonna try what you just linked me
<swiss> shiman6_: does it have that same issue? Pastebin the issue
<swiss> uhh, you shouldn't need to follow the tutorial cause it worked instantaneously for em
<swiss> me
<nevyn> ArmoredDragoon: what happens?
<nevyn> ArmoredDragoon: that hardware has been supported forever or so.
<camilo_> swiss: problem solved
<shiman6_> Oh! Give me one moment, this tutorial may fix the problem
<swiss> camilo_: cool
<camilo_> gracias
<swiss> shiman6_: good luck
<swiss> camilo_: de nada
<FusionX> how do I check the md5 checksum of a file?
<swiss> FusionX: md5sum <file>
<FusionX> sweet, thanks
<FusionX> does it need root?
<shiman6_> swiss: d-feet gives "GDBus.Error:org.bluez.Error.Failed: Stream setup failed"
<swiss> shiman6_: huh. maybe its your phone? do you have somehting else you could test with?
<shiman6_> swiss: I have another laptop with ubuntu, i'll give it a shot.
<swiss> kk
<swiss> OH
<swiss> shiman6_: try running the bluetooth stuff as root...
<swiss> dooo dee dooo
<swiss> mine does the same as yours
<swiss> i 100% forgot to tell you to root up first
<swiss> http://i.imgur.com/mOvvOoc.png
<shiman6_> so i'm gonna get that unless i run root
<swiss> right
<swiss> so run sudo -i first
<swiss> to get an interactive root prompt
<shiman6_> Whoa alright. This looks promising
<shiman6_> connection!
<swiss> awesome!
<swiss> is it showing up as a bluetooth device in audio?
<shiman6_> thats funny. I cant change to ad2p. it just wants to stay as none
<shiman6_> pavucontrol confirms a connection
<swiss> what wants to stay as none?
<shiman6_> and the entirety of pulseaudio just crashed
<swiss> now we can get into pulseaudio, which i'm good at :)
<shiman6_> swiss: i sense a need to just restart the system to get pulse running again
<swiss> shiman6_: nope
<swiss> shiman6_: in another terminal, pulseaudio --start
<shiman6_> Okay, pulse is back
<swiss> now it still doesn't work, right?
<shiman6_> when i try to play music, the phone tells the computer to set audio streaming to ad2p and it kills pulse
<shiman6_> so, yes
<swiss> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<swiss> and what does pulse say?
<swiss> rather than --start, just run pulseaudio
<caes> hi folks.
<shiman6_> alright. give me one moment to pastebin
<caes> my linux newb question:  are the ports on my machine open at all?  could someone, given they had my password, log in to my machine remotely, and if so how do i lock it off?
<shiman6_> http://pastebin.com/phVhjwgn
<LXLE> anyone know what the windowing technology is on a mac?
<shiman6_> the mac UI is largely proprietary
<shiman6_> caes: if you freshly installed your system, no remote access ports are open
<caes> thanks shiman.  second (set of) question(s):  does anyone here use MonoDevelop?
<swiss> shiman6_: looks like it might be a known issue...
<aeon-ltd> LXLE: what are you trying to achieve?
<shiman6_> swiss: you know, i was hoping that wasnt it XD
<swiss> shiman6_: yeah.... but go try on your other laptop anyways
<shiman6_> besides, this is the first time this has happened too. Last week i was just dealing with connection, profile to a2dp was fine, just no sound
<LXLE> aeon-ltd, i'm trying to find out what the name of the windowing system is
<shiman6_> The other laptop's bluetooth adapter doesnt support bluetooth audio
<aeon-ltd> LXLE: no i mean after that
<swiss> shiman6_: it looks like it might work off of the git
<LXLE> aeon-ltd, there is no after that
<shiman6_> it seems like there's just no transport. is there a way to set that up? Also, is there a .deb package from the git?
<aeon-ltd> LXLE: ok, but as a window manager it isn't very special or customizable
<LXLE> aeon-ltd, uhm ok, but what is its name
<aeon-ltd> LXLE: quartz supposedly http://arstechnica.com/apple/2005/04/macosx-10-4/13/
<alecb> lxappearance seems to immediately revert back to defaults when I close out of it and reopen. anyone know why that might be happening?
<sawjig> aeon-ltd, it's not just the 'window manager'
<aeon-ltd> LXLE:  but getting the code to use it and modifying to work well on linux is a waste considering there are other WMs just as good or better
<sawjig> aeon-ltd, it's also the display server
<LXLE> aeon-ltd, i'm writing an article for god sake, put down your broken crystal ball
<sawjig> Well it doesn't work like X so calling it the display server is not exactly correct.
<sawjig> Regardless, it's not like X11 in Ubuntu.
<aeon-ltd> LXLE: ok, but really if you wrote 'Mac OSX window manager' readers would know what you're talking about anyway
<caes> would anyone know how to help me fix a bug in MonoDevelop?
<sawjig> aeon-ltd, no, because it supports X11
<sawjig> aeon-ltd, so you can run many window managers on OSX
<LXLE> aeon-ltd, well considering X11 is called and X window system
<LXLE> i figured windowing system would be enough
<LXLE> smartass
<LXLE> and x11 nor quartz is a window manager
<LXLE> just like openbox isn't a windowing system
<LXLE> its a window manager
<LXLE> i take the smartass back
<sawjig> Quartz is rootless...
<sawjig> so it is both...
<LXLE> yes, but aqua is the window manager
<sawjig> but that's largely just a technical point of clarification it doesn't really matter in terms of your question. You can just install X and use whatever WM you can find in homebrew.
<sawjig> No, Aqua ia a theme.
<LXLE> sawjig, better look that up again, its not just a theme
<aeon-ltd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aqua_(user_interface) underlying technology
<shiman6_> swiss: still alive there?
<aeon-ltd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quartz_Compositor defined as a windowing system
<LXLE> aeon-ltd,  yes windowing system
<LXLE> not window manager
<aeon-ltd> ok
<sawjig> aeon-ltd, they're part of a single package for all intensive purposes.
<aeon-ltd> intents?
<caes> help with monodevelop?
<aeon-ltd> fixing a bug sounds like something you should report to the developers
<caes> it's this simple:  there's a spot in one of the options menus in the GUI...
<caes> it should be a field, but it's a sliver... you can tell something is there.
<caes> it's the only thing keeping me from using it to compile hello world as a test.
<caes> I'm wondering where i'd find the code to make the field the correct size
<clcto> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LXLE> sawjig, for future reference aqua is the window manager and them, not quartz
<caes> this is more to the point:  where would i find the code that monodevelop sends to g++ when i try to build?
<swiss> shiman6_: sorry, got distracted
<Paulos> #linuxmint
<shiman6_> its all good
<Paulos> whoops
<swiss> and there's no .deb from the git
<shiman6_> swiss: the latest pulseaudio version is 3.0, right?
<Gotango> Ubuntu 15.10 . 3D OS ?
<shiman6_> swiss: i found a daily build deb of 3.99 from ubuntu audio dev
<TheBadBlood098> can anybody tell me how to search files on a channel ? thank you :)
<clcto> on an irc channel?
<TheBadBlood098> yes
<Gotango> use Mirc
<parapan> can someone please explain how to free up /boot partition ?
<swiss> shiman6_: try it
<swiss> parapan: delete old kernels
<swiss> everything that isn't the biggst number is good to delete of each filetype
<parapan> swiss: cool advice ...which are stored where ???
<swiss> they're all in /boot
<swiss> /boot/vmlinuz, System.map
<swiss> etc
<swiss> you can do it the right way by apt-get purging them
<swiss> with apt-get purge linux-image-(version)
<parapan> swiss: K thanks . . . if I do it with nautilus should I be fine ?
<Ben64> no
<swiss> sudo apt-get autoremove is the best way
<parapan> swiss: thanks a lot
<swiss> but if you're just trying to free up space, you can remove them manually. Nautilus run as root would let you do it
<Ben64> bad idea
<parapan> Ben64: could you explain some more ?
<swiss> Ben64: semi-bad. If you don't know what you're doing, yeah, you could screw it up
<swiss> and it's not gonna clean up the modules folders
<Ben64> too easy to delete the wrong thing. just use the correct tools and its very easy
<Ben64> and it doesn't update grub, might mess up future updates
 * swiss needs to remember he's not on gentoo anymore, and there are nice tools for this thing
<shiman6_> swiss: okay, so now this seems like the easy part.
<swiss> shiman6_: what do you mean/
<shiman6_> pulseaudio isnt connecting to the bluetooth audio anymore, because i just updated it
<swiss> shiman6_: you sure?
<swiss> pacmd list-modules
<shiman6_> let me try restarting both services
<wolfje> Holla
<parapan> swiss: I have no Linux-image -version ...I have some archives with "initrd.img-2.6.32-37-generic" - are those to be purged ??
<swiss> parapan: they should work with linux-image-2.6.32-37-generic
<shiman6_> swiss: it's not showing up under pavucontrol anymore. I think pulse reset the module loading config and now it's not loading the right bluetooth module. it's not showing up when i run that command
<swiss> pastebin your /etc/pulse/default.pa
<parapan> swiss: k thanks
<jakey1> Hi, How do I install open office in ubuntu, I downloaded it from source forge and it looks like I must compile it ?
<Mere> hey ppl need help with install
<Kartagis> today I upgraded my laptop to 13.04 and noticed that my alt key was not working. is this a known issue or my laptop's oddity?
<Kartagis> gm btw
<swiss> jakey1: is there a reason you're using openoffice over libreoffice?
<jakey1> for variety
<clcto> jakey1: then you will need to compile it
<PlastikSpork> I know that you can use Samba protocol to share files on a network and this is compatible with Windows.  Does Linux have its own networking protocol?
<clcto> jakey1: or add a repo that has it
<jakey1> ok
<shiman6_> swiss: http://pastebin.com/whs6XnH7
<clcto> PlastikSpork: sshfs is one
<PlastikSpork> clcto:  is there one installed by default in Ubuntu?
<swiss> shiman6_: is module-bluetooth-discover loaded?
<Kartagis> PlastikSpork: no, why?
<boggle> UpdateManagerWarningForUnity3D when upgrading 12.04 --> 12.10 on Lenovo ideapad U410 -- http://pastebin.com/tTj6azQv
<PlastikSpork> So Ubuntu uses SMB/CIFS by default?
<Mere> is there a support chan??
<Kartagis> PlastikSpork: yea
<clcto> Mere: for ubuntu? this is it
<Mere> yes sorry
<shiman6_> swiss: yes, it is. but i remember seeing another module-bluetooth- something when I ran it before the update
<Kartagis> PlastikSpork: if you're having trouble connecting to samba shares, install smbfs
<swiss> module-bluetooth-policy?
<shiman6_> module bluetooth policy is loaded currently
<shiman6_> i thought it was called module-bluetooth-device
<LuckySMack> im on raring, a new install, and i have no option to hibernate/sleep/suspend either in my os menu in the panel, or in my power options. so my only option is to completely shut the computer down. is there a way to enable sleep in 13.04?
<PlastikSpork> Kartagis:  Interesting I did not know that...  I have installed smbfs.  I am able to connect to my windows server network drives, but I am only able to stream video if I permanently mount the drive  via fstab.
<deckard> hello again. would someone please tell me the command to install the xubuntu package
<Kartagis> PlastikSpork: what do you want to achieve?
<clcto> deckard: i think it is just apt-get install xfce4
<Kartagis> deckard: sudo apt-get install xubuntu should suffice
<deckard> ty both, i recall the second one
<deckard> xfce comes with it
<Kartagis> clcto: does xfce4 install xubuntu as well?
<clcto> deckard: yeah i guess just xfce4 wouldnt install the DM and such
<deckard> sudo apt-get install xubuntu did not work
<deckard> ty anyway, i will try forums
<PlastikSpork> Kartagis:  There are a few issues that I am having with Samba... for one I am unable to browse my networking via Nautilus... I click on browse network and then windows network and it finds no shared drives... very annoying...  Also, why does the drive need to be mounted via fstab for me to be able to stream videos to my ubuntu laptop?
<Kartagis> PlastikSpork: no idea, no experience with that
<clcto> PlastikSpork: it needs to be mounted, but i doubt through fstab
<deckard> how-to-geek says it is  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (FYI)
<clcto> deckard: thanks for the update
<deckard> be well
<clcto> deckard: you can always use apt-cache search
<deckard> do you know the xubuntu channel/
<deckard> ?
<PlastikSpork> Kartagis: if I open nautilus and press "ctrl+L" and then type smb://serverIP I am unable to stream video, but if I mount the network drive via fstab then I am able to stream video.
<deckard> i do not know what that is, i will read about it, ty
<clcto> deckard: #xubuntu
<clcto> deckard: searches for packages
<deckard> ty
<gorski> linux kernel upgrades even it is locked in synaptic, help?
<swiss> shiman6_: sorry, distracted again. i think those two are the only ones till after it connects
<shiman6_> swiss: i have both pulseaudio and bluetooth running verbose in two terminals, bluetooth doesnt seem to be talking to pulse at all
<swiss> interesting
<swiss> those two are the only ones i have
<shiman6_> i read that those two modules are supposed to automatically activate the third module
<shiman6_> which explains why I saw that module running before the update
<cordor> what's xorg 1:7.7 version?
<histo> cordor: huh?
<histo> gorski: locked how?
<histo> !pin | gorski
<ubottu> gorski: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<un_named92> leav
<cordor> histo: i downgraded xorg so i can use ati legacy driver. now, i switched back to radeon driver. no so sure how to i upgrade xorg, i checked the version in synaptic, it said installed version 1:7.7+1ubuntu4
<nyuszika7h> cordor, how did you downgrade it?
<histo> !downgrade | cordor
<ubottu> cordor: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<cordor> xserver-xorg-core is 2:1.13.3-0ubuntu6 tho
<histo> cordor: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nyuszika7h> did you use a PPA for downgrading Xorg?
<cordor> nyuszika7h: don't remember, that's the problem, grab something on the web, howto here, solved thread there.
<nyuszika7h> !ppapurge
<nyuszika7h> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cordor> histo: 13.04
<histo> !info xserver-xorg-core | cordor
<ubottu> cordor: xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.13.3-0ubuntu6 (raring), package size 1524 kB, installed size 3773 kB
<histo> cordor: see if your xorg is pinned to a certain version
<cordor> histo: how?
<nyuszika7h> apt-cache policy | pastebinit
<nyuszika7h> sorry, gtg, maybe histo can help you
<histo> cordor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<cordor> thanks
<vic> connecting ubuntu and windows without samba?
<cordor> histo: not pinned
<histo> cordor: there are multiple ways please check both
<histo> cordor: also check your software sorces and see if any ppa's are installed
<supertough> how do i find out my real IP address not the one given from the router
<vic> is there an alternative to shamba share
<histo> supertough: http://ipchicken.com
<supertough> I want to use the command line
<histo> supertough: w3m http://ipchicken.com
<supertough> I did that histo
<histo> supertough: okay then it would show you your public ip
<supertough> what's the command line from terminal?
<histo> vic: nfs
<supertough> I know my local IP from ifconfig
<histo> supertough: w3m http://ipchicken.com
<clcto> supertough: your computer doesnt know the public IP
<vic> histo: how do i install nfs
<clcto> supertough: thats the job of the modem
<cordor> histo: there was makson96/fglrx, but disabled.
<histo> supertough: w3m is a command line based browser
<histo> vic: What are you trying to share with?
<apg> Does anybody know any no charge steam game?
<vic> histo: windows
<supertough> apg please don't try running steam on Linux
<supertough> it is horrible experience
<histo> vic: I would just use samba what is the issue you are experiencing?
<supertough> my FPS drops in half when I turn on flashlight in css
<clcto> supertough: why do you say that?
<histo> supertough: use proper video drivers
<apg> what is your experience with it?
<supertough> and there is micro stuttering too
<histo> apg: it is beta at the moment but it does work
<vic> histo: Errors were encountered while processing:
<vic>  samba4
<vic> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<clcto> apg cant you search by price?
<histo> vic: what version of ubuntu?
<supertough> it takes longer time to load up too and i'm running ubuntu on SSD
<vic> histo: 13.04
<clcto> apg: and try heroes of newerth, not in steam but has a linux client
<apg> hehe, sure clcto
<supertough> and my win7 on magnetic spin hard drive
<histo> vic: Is there a reason you are trying samba4?
<supertough> histo I got the latest driver from the site
<histo> supertough: you could also use curl or wget or many other applications to pull the web page results from ipchicken.com or checkip.dyndns.org or other sites like that.
<vic> histo: i tried samba but terminal output suggested i install samba4
<histo> vic: I believe the samba4 package is broken
<supertough> histo I want the command line to find out my public IP
<supertough> I did used the site to find out my public IP
<vic> histo: what do you suggest i do/
<histo> vic: can you pastebin the output you are getting?
<swiss> shiman6_: yeah, you've hit my ilmit on bluetooth expertise , sorry
<histo> vic: also is this a desktop based system?
<supertough> can someone link me to tutorial on how to setup a VPN server and client?
<histo> supertough: https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=vpn&sa=Search
<vic> histo: yes
<histo> vic: right click on a directory and sharing options
<histo> !samba | vic
<ubottu> vic: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nabblet> hi, why are the packages linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic held back while linux-generic linux-libc-dev got updated?
<histo> supertough: this is not an easy task to setup just fyi. You may want to look into an easier solution like untangle
<gustav_> nabblet: You need to do dist-upgrade.
<swiss> nabblet: reboot
<swiss> oh, gustav_ is prob more right than me
<supertough> histo I just want to dive in and learn how to swim
<histo> supertough: walk before you run
<supertough> complete noob with this VPN
<nabblet> gustav_: swiss is that the upgrade to ubuntu 13?
<apg> supertough: swim before you dive :D
<histo> supertough: then play with an untangled install even on a virtual machine just to get some of the ideas of the networking behind you.
<supertough> I can access the VPN using android phone right?
<histo> supertough: depends on the vpn type etc...
<supertough> i did taht VNC thing with android now I want to learn VPN
<histo> supertough: Okay then look things up on the internet and learn no one is stopping you.
<swiss> nabblet: idk
<nabblet> :/
<swiss> i don't think so, but i don't wanna say
<nabblet> i don't what to go to 13
<swiss> i think you need to change your sources to manually upgrade
<swiss> but i don't wanna be responsible for an accidental upgrade
<nabblet> it took me sooo mucht time to set up evertything as i want it in 12 :P
<histo> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nabblet> swiss: that's clear :)
<supertough> I got a cairo Dock distro setup haha
<supertough> no unity no gnome
<cordor> is there a way to "reset" /etc/apt and do a apt-get upgrade
<histo> cordor: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nabblet> supertough: cairo is nice... but it can't compete with fluxbox menu :D
<cordor> "Best command to reset apt sources to distro release defaults? "
<cordor> gtg, thanks again especially histo
<histo> cordor: please post your sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<histo> cordor: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<kion> i can not get ubuntu to recognize the wireless
<histo> kion: what chipset is your card?  you can find out from lspci
<kion> bcm4311 802.11b/g
<supertough> curl ifconfig.me
<supertough> this is the command I was looking for.
<kion> do you need anymore information?
<mah454> Hello
<clcto> o/
<mah454> /etc/shadow is sha-512 or sha-256 ?
<Enlight_uni> hi, i encounter a weird thing for quite some time with ubuntu 12.04, i still can connect to the internet but all my equipments (tv, phone, ...) fail to connect to my running servers (mpd, httpd, meiatomb, ...) any idea of what could be happening to me?
<Kartagis> why is sudo apt-get purge xen* attemtping to remove clementine and cairo-dock? those are very irrelevant
<fps> oh wow, managed to repair grub with boot-repair..
<fps> now ubuntu 13.04 actually boots, yay..
<fps> only to fail miserably at the login screen (keyboard and mouse not working. once the network manager says that i'm not connected (i am) the box completely freezes (cursor stops blinking))
<fps> i'll try chrooting into it and updating the system packages..
<fps> hmm, networking doesn't work in the chroot
<fps> ah, just missing resolv.conf
<histo> !broadcom | kion
<ubottu> kion: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<andrewh> are apparmor and selinux are mutually exclusive features? ie. if i create a kernel without selinux i can choose to use apparmor only.
<Joanet> hi all. Does anyone know the full rdesktop flags for experience? I want to get modem experience + desktop wallpaper, but I cannot get the "modem experience" hex values (including reading constants.h from rdesktop source...)
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> is there a way to focus Pidgin IM Conversation Window on raring running unity desktop shell?
<histo> kaushal: alt+tab
<kaushal> histo: i do that already
<kaushal> histo: but i look at it after some time and in a way i miss important converstion
<kaushal> histo: can i steal focus?
<histo> kaushal: IDK look in pidgin's options
<matachi> anybody with launchpad experience, where can I find the file referenced in #68 on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/935778 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 935778 in linux (Ubuntu) "Various Toshiba laptops - brightness controls work on first boot, but do nothing after suspend/resume to RAM." [Medium,In progress]
<FreeBSD64> andrewh: they should have boot options
<FreeBSD64> unless they are set in the kernel to on by default
<starbuck> hi, how can i do a proper backup? let's say my hd breaks, is it possible to buy a new one and restore the system exactly like it was with a backup?
<adeebnqo> I'm having issues connecting to a irc server behind a firewall. Im tryna connect using Konversation, the only errors it's giving me are http://pastebay.net/1232239
<adeebnqo> some please help
<somsip> !proxy | adeebnqo
<ubottu> adeebnqo: Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<somsip> adeebnqo: ah - that was not what I thought it woudl say
<nag> trying to share wifi internet over lan
<Seihava> does anyone know how to reset the AMD Catalyst super user password?
<nag> bridging in wlan and eth fails
<adeebnqo> lemme try doing that!
<adeebnqo> wait -- wouldnt !tor require me to use a web client?
<voi> im trying to install 13.04 desktop using a bootable usb. on install it says it cant find any OS being currently installed on the HDD and suggests to format the HDD and isntall ubuntu on it, when i click on Something Else it wont find any partitions
<voi> hmm i just realized i might have had sdb instead of sda selected, hold on
<voi> this is my fdisk http://pastebin.com/LWkM8ZBp however the 13.04 installer wont detect any partitions on sda
<suigeneris> hi
<suigeneris> I need urgent help
<suigeneris> I did sudo apt-get purge xen* and a bunch of stuff was removed
<suigeneris> now my ubuntu is unbootable
<histo> voi: there are partitions there
<voi> histo: i know, i have this problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/288999/ubuntu-13-04-not-detecting-windows-7-during-install
<luke_> morning
<histo> voi: is it a gpt partitioned disk?
<matachi> suigeneris, does it boot into a terminal?
<suigeneris> matachi: nope
<histo> voi: parted -l /dev/sda
<suigeneris> matachi: I don't even get grub
<voi> histo: what does that do? i got no output
<histo> voi: parted -l /dev/sda  should list the partitions and the table type on /dev/sda  just like fdisk -l
<voi> sudo parted -l /dev/sda Error: Invalid partition table on /dev/sda -- wrong signature 0.
<histo> voi: there's your problem
<voi> histo: i installed win7, then 10.04, then somehow managed to reinstall win7 without destroying the ubuntu boot loader or so it seemed
<histo> voi: well your parition table is a little fubared
<voi> histo: so i need a new partition table?
<histo> voi: dpeends on what you want to do
<voi> histo: keep stuff as it is and install 13.04 a new 25GB partition id have to create
<histo> voi: hold up let me check your fdisk output
<Jordan_U_> voi: fixparts should be able to repair your partition table.
<voi> aye
<histo> voi: yes try fixparts
<voi> im currently 13.04 booted form a usb stick, not sure if i can get fixparts here
<platzhirsch> Any idea why >>  find . -name '*_720*' -type d -exec mv {} /test/ \; << is not working?
<voi> ok, wont work, i have another idea but also another problem, i updated 10.04 to 12.04 but internet wont work on 12.04 ie i cant connect per wireless
<swiss> platzhirsch: escape the curly braces
<shiman6> swiss: I'm back. So, i have absolutely no idea what I did, but it's working perfectly now
<swiss> shiman6: awesome!
<swiss> lol
<platzhirsch> swiss with \ or with quotes ?
<swiss> platzhirsch: \ will work
<swiss> \{\}
<swiss> or '{}
<swiss> err
<swiss> '{}'
<Jordan_U_> platzhirsch: Either will work, but IMHO quotes are more readable.
<FloodBot1> swiss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shiman6> swiss: i was in the middle of looking through my search history to see what I did, and it just decided that it wanted to work
<swiss> shiman6: did you reboot or something?
<suigeneris> swiss: he shouldn't have to escape
<shiman6> Rebooting fixed the bluetooth not wanting to connect to dbus problem
<shiman6> but technically, yes
<swiss> suigeneris: read the manpage, it specifically says you probably have to
<shiman6> i think the answer here was patience
<jony_easyrider> how can I switch the ALT+TAB keyboard shortcut with something else?
<swiss> i know cause i looked at it 10 mins ago for myself
<swiss> shiman6: well, at least it works
<swiss> jony_easyrider: unity-tweak-tool
<shiman6> yup! Thanks for your help! updating pulseaudio did the trick
<swiss> make sure to switch back to the standard pulse when it gets newer than the testing version you installed
<shiman6> will do
<suigeneris> I did sudo apt-get purge xen* and a bunch of stuff was removed, now my ubuntu is unbootable. will upgrading to 13.04 will bring back the supposedly removed system stuff?
<histo> voi: what is your wireless chipset?
<voi> whats the shell cmd for that
<voi> ifconfig_
<voi> ?
<swiss> suigeneris: what flavor of ubuntu
<histo> voi: lspci
<swiss> suigeneris: standard, server, etc
<histo> suigeneris: Can you describe unbootable what happens?
<voi> histo: http://pastebin.com/VYP9gHYn
<swiss> also, how will you upgrade without booting? livecd?
<suigeneris> histo: stops at boot time
<suigeneris> swiss: desktop
<histo> voi: that's odd should work.
<histo> suigeneris: is there any error or just a black screen etc...??
<histo> ffs
<voi> histo: it finds the modems and asks for password but wont stop trying to connect
<suigeneris> histo: there are a few lines but that's all
<voi> it doesnt hang it just wont succeed to connect
<histo> suigeneris: Would you mind enlightening us on what the few lines are or do we have to keep playing 20 questions
<histo> voi: make sure you are using the proper pass
<shiman6> Is there an ubuntu app to control a bluetooth playback device like an android phone, in the way that windows media player does this?
<vsMS> I have a problem while trying to install grub2 on an md0 based LVM. I get  grub-setup:error: unable to identify a filesystem in hd1; safety check can't be performed. Can someone help me?
<suigeneris> histo: starting web server, and another line about the kernel which I don't remember
<histo> suigeneris: well if you don't remember no one is going to be able to help you out.
<swiss> suigeneris: can you boot somehow
<histo> suigeneris: My best guess is that you removed your kernel or something goofy when you removed the xen* stuff
<suigeneris> swiss: I now booted to liveusb and chose the option to upgrade to 13.04
<swiss> suigeneris: good luck
<histo> oh boy
<suigeneris> thanks
<suigeneris> histo: what?
<histo> suigeneris: the upgrade most likely isn't going to install the mystical package you are missing
<Seihava> does anyone know how to reset the AMD Catalyst super user password?
<swiss> histo: think it'd work if he chrooted in and ran a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Voi> histo: i get "device not ready (firmware missing)" in 12.04 ie wireless connection not working at all
<Voi> it worked all fine on 10.04 ie before the upgrade
<histo> Voi: use the system settings > additional drivers
<ActionParsnip> Voi: what wifi chip?
<histo> ActionParsnip: an intel 1000n or something let me find his paste again
<histo> ActionParsnip: Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000 card [Condor Peak]
<cheshair> Hi! Anybody here has a dell xps 13 developer edition? Any problems in using a usb-eth adapter to use a wired lan connection?
<platzhirsch> swiss: the problem was actually that I needed to do -execdir because -f was set to d(irectory)
<Voi> histo:  wtf -.- i restarted 12.04 and now internet is working <,<
<MonkeyDust> cheshair  rephrased: you have lan-isues on your dell xps 13, right?
<suigeneris> platzhirsch: you didn't need to do -execdir.
<cheshair> MonkeyDust: not exactly, i am interested in a dell xps 13 but won't always have a wireless connection
<Voi> well, no its not working, it shows that it connected though
<histo> Voi: does rfkill list   shwo that it's blocked?
<cheshair> MonkeyDust: so i am asking if anyone with that laptop has had problems in making it to work with a eth-usb adapter
<Voi> histo: 0: phy0: whireless LAN soft blocked: no hard blocked: no
<cheshair> MonkeyDust: i guess it works but need some stronger confirmation before purchasing
<Voi> histo: system settings > additional drivers shows me nothing
<Voi> well, i just tried to reconnect and its not working..
<histo> Voi: are you using the built in wireless or a dongle?
<histo> Voi: liek a usb dongle
<Voi> built in
<histo> Voi: that's odd that card should work out of the box
<platzhirsch> suigeneris: well I got an error otherwise
<MonkeyDust> cheshair  ethernet is safer, faster and more stable than wifi
<histo> Voi: dpkg -l | grep firmware
<cheshair> MonkeyDust: i agree, that's why i am asking
<histo> !hcl | cheshair
<ubottu> cheshair: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Voi> histo: ii linux-firmware   1.79.4 Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<Alina-malina> Hello all! Is there any mail caching server. For example the office has a very low  internet connection, but the workers sending e-mails so e-mails go very slow and the most of the time workers have to wait for the process rather then typing e-mails. How it is possible to make work with yahoo, gmal and other e-mail services? So the workers submit their e-mails to that server, and server during 5-6 hours login to their accounts and send
<Alina-malina> those messages?
<cheshair> histo: that helps, thank you very much!
<MonkeyDust> Alina-malina  try the channel #ubuntu-server
<Kartagis> swiss, histo: I'm the guy with the unbootable ubuntu. all is okay now
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> thanks anyway
<Voi> im considering getting some windows program that could fix my partition table similar to fixpart
<Voi> histo: what was the command again you told me to type where i got some 0 something output where you said my partition table is fubar?
<auronandace> Voi: your partition table has absolutely no bearing on whether or not a driver would work
<Voi> auronandace: idc if my 12.04 driver works, im going to install 13.04 over it, but i cant install 13.04 because my partition table is fubar and the installer wont recognize any os or partitions on my HDD :)
<histo> Voi: parted -l /dev/sda
<Voi> histo: thanks
<Voi> but since i cant get fixpart on either my USB 13.04 live cd nor my 12.04 cus of lack of internet connection.. im trapped
<histo> Voi: do you have a wire you can use temporarily to fix?
<histo> !offline | Voi if no Wire
<ubottu> Voi if no Wire: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Alina-malina> MonkeyDust, noone there it seems to be hybernated
<Voi> wow
<histo> Voi: ?
<Voi> i did fdisk then p then w getting "The partition table has been altered!" then rebooted my live cd and it now detects all partitions/OS :)
<Voi> isnt that odd?
<Voi> ;D
<ActionParsnip> Voi: i'd make sure your backups are up to date, then reinstall fresh
<ActionParsnip> Voi: doesn't sound stable
<Voi> ActionParsnip:  im going to install 13.04 from the live cd and then get fixpart and use that to fix my partition table, does that sound good?
<Voi> i dont know what else i could do
<ActionParsnip> Voi: i'd wipe the artition table and remake fresh, install from a blank drive
<Voi> ActionParsnip: not sure i understand, you want me to wipe my entire HDD?
<Jorky> Hello guys.One question.How to convert multiple audio files at the same time using ffmpeg (from mp3 to 128k wma)? Thnx.
<joe1234> good day... does anyone know the m/monit tool ... and has some experience with CPU usage from this script itself ... is it normal that it takes a lot of CPU when it runs throught ?
<fjalle> Hello everybody .. i upgraded my system to ubuntu 13.04 .. i have a 460GTX running .. whenever i install the driver i cant see the tempeture on the Graphic card.. but if i remove the driver they appear just fine
<fjalle> also the fan spins up right ater boot up
<fjalle> anyone knows why ?
<histo> Voi: because it put the signature in the end of the mbr probably
<histo> Voi: dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 skip=0 count=1 | xxd
<histo> Voi: does it end with 0x55AA
<Jorky> How to convert multiple audio files at the same time using ffmpeg (from mp3 to 128k wma)? Thnx.
<ActionParsnip> Voi: yes, I would. You choice :)
<Voi> i cant <,<
<fjalle> No one knows anything about the 460GTX and 13.04 ?
<Voi> ActionParsnip: you say that because i mentioned having windows7 there dont you? :P
<histo> Voi: Please run dd if=/dev/sda count=1 | xxd  please and tell me if the last line ends with 55aa
<Voi> histo: i started the 13.04 install 2 minutes ago :(
<papungag> hi
<histo> Voi: So open a terminal
<Voi> during install? how
<histo> Voi: ctrl+alt+F2
<Voi> please stand by while im trying to find a = on an english keyboard
<histo> huh?
<fjalle> " * "
<Voi> german keyboard but english mapping
<fjalle> voi trying using the " * "
<histo> Voi: ahh
<histo> Voi: also ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to installer
<MickS> Voi: left of the backspace?
<Voi> ok found it
<Voi> histo:  ends with 55aa
<histo> Voi: signature is good now
<nabblet> hi, how can i permanently set my wifi contry code? i use a swiss laptop, wich i set up for swiss regdomain - now i am in germany and have trouble with the reg domain (disconnect, reconnect, and so on)
<Voi> histo: im not sure what all that stuff means... but.. reading alone the lines: missing operations system.... random signs ... multiple active partitions ... random signs ...operating system load error ... random signs
<Voi> ok great. the installer is stuck at "getting the time from a network time server..."
<histo> Voi: yeah well all you are concerned about now is the signature 55aa since that was your error
<histo> Voi: the first 446 bytes are the boot code the rest are allocated to the partion table etc...
<Voi> the installer gives me a fwrite() failed: no space left on device error nonstop.. installation wont work
<Voi> low disc space, this computer has only 692.2 kB disk scare remaining hah
<histo> lol
<histo> Voi: what did you install to?
<fjalle> Hello everybody .. i upgraded my system to ubuntu 13.04 .. i have a 460GTX running .. whenever i install the driver i cant see the tempeture on the Graphic card.. but if i remove the driver they appear just fine
<fjalle> also the fan spins up right ater boot up
<histo> fjalle: ask nvidia
<Voi> histo: a new 30GB ext4 partition on my HDD i created, theoretically..
<fjalle> histo, so no one experienced this before? >.<
<nabblet> hi, how can i permanently change the regulatory domain of my wifi?
<histo> Voi: I would double check that.
<Voi> histo: i get ubi-partman crashed with exipt code 10 in the installer, what does that mean?
<Voi> and the low disc space error shows up quite right after starting the installer..
<Voi> ubi-timezone crashed..
<Voi> ubi-console-setup crashed =D
<nabblet> hi, where is the wpa_supplicant.conf file?
<llutz> nabblet: "sudo apt-get install crda" then change REGDOMAIN=xx in /etc/default/crda
<histo> nabblet: usually the user creates it.  but you can check in /etc
<histo> nabblet: you can also locate wpa_supplicant.conf
<nabblet> histo: hm, i have no wpa_supplicant.conf - never created one though. i was asking about it, becuase i have trouble with reg domain of my wiki and wpa_supplicant may handle it according to this link i found in ubuntu forum http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/iw#Updating_your_regulatory_domain - but i wiill go with histo's advice first
<ruhha_> d
<arsene> i installed dconf-editor but i cant see anything when is open (xubuntu 13.04) please help me!
<christopher> hello?
<histo> hola?
<christopher> hello?
<nabblet> histo: oh, sorry nick-confusion :P i think i will go with llutz suggestion and fall back to wpa_supplicant solution if that does not work
<christopher> its ok i got tired of vista
<Kartagis> how do I use the ppa over system repo, in order to update a package?
<nabblet> llutz: hm, my crda file says REGDOMAIN=    nothing entered
<Freeder> Hi, how do I restart an nfs client? etc/init.d/nfs.client seems to no longer be an option
<histo> Kartagis: does the ppa have a newer version?
<Kartagis> histo: yes
<llutz> nabblet: well, so put in whatever value you need
<histo> Kartagis: then if you have the ppa enabled it should pull the newer version
<nabblet> llutz: maybe the swiss-settings are more compatible or something else is interfering... anyway, i'll set in DE an see what happens after reboot
<nabblet> llutz: histo thank you two for your valuable input! i found several hints on crda, wpa_supplicant and all that on the web but was not able to make nails with heads of it
<Kartagis> histo: I did a apt-get update then apt-cache show <package> and it was showing me the version I have installed
<nabblet> llutz: histo i'll report back the result - brbr
<histo> Kartagis: perhaps the ppa's version number is off then.
<nabblet> *brb
<histo> !pin | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<histo> Freeder: service blah restart
<Freeder> histo: the 'blah' part is what i'm asking
<Freeder> nfs doesnt exist there now
<Freeder> nfs nor nfs-common as it once was
<llutz> Freeder: check /etc/init   is it an upstart-job now? then "sudo restart blah"
<Freeder> no
<phimic> hi all can someone help me with that dependency problem http://pastie.org/7915275
<histo> Freeder: I don't believe the clients runa  daemon
<MonkeyDust> !details | phimic
<ubottu> phimic: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> phimic: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Kartagis> histo: isn't this for keeping a specific package?
<histo> Kartagis: or selecting one version over another yes
<lovethecode> !udev
<lovethecode> Ubottu what is udev?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clcto> !fail
<shafox> i have a compaq intel centrino technology 700mb ram, 1.7 ghz, 40gb hdd. Can I install 12.04 version ?? will it perform as usual or it will lag a lot ??
<MonkeyDust> shafox  try lubuntu, it's for low specs
<phimic> histo: same problem apt says to do a apt-get install -f but results in same dependency error
<Senor> R where can I get the distro's source code ? include login relevent programes .
<clcto> shafox: try archlinux
<shafox> MonkeyDust:lubuntu same as ubuntu??
<shafox> clcto: not so prompt at cli
<MonkeyDust> shafox  yes, with a different look and feel
<clcto> shafox: that doenst make sense
<shafox> clcto: it is something for more advanced users i guess. and i dont think i am in that league
<clcto> shafox: if you can read man pages and wikis you can do it
<MonkeyDust> shafox  if you would even *want* to read wiki's and man pages ;)
<clcto> :) learning is fun
<dr_willis> read? like reading the docs?  what is this.. 1980¿
<fjalle> Hello everybody .. i upgraded my system to ubuntu 13.04 .. i have a 460GTX running .. whenever i install the driver i cant see the tempeture on the Graphic card.. but if i remove the driver they appear just fine
<dr_willis> :)
<Kartagis> heh, ubuntu installs libudev1 but google-chrome-stable requires libudev0 and doesn't install
<fjalle> also the fan spins up right ater boot up
<gustav_> dr_willis: Get the book.
<dr_willis> book? thats like on paper? :)
<gustav_> Yeah! With pages!
<gustav_> pgup pgdn
<shafox> will do ,  but for loq specs i need a gui also so i was thinking of ubuntu, will try lubuntu or xubuntu ??? which one  is better?
<clcto> is crunchbang still around
<llutz> dr_willis: epaper nowadays, more fun
<dr_willis> shafox:  try them all. use what you like
<shafox> clcto: yeah tried that bt it hangs a lot
<dr_willis> i want an epaper pc monitor.
<clcto> dr_willis: ew
<llutz> dr_willis: you don't, way too slow
<b2w> any interface designer that supports running terminal commands.....
<dr_willis> for my pi. it would be fine
<llutz> dr_willis: http://hackaday.com/2012/09/11/using-a-raspberry-pi-as-your-travel-computer/
<gustav_> dr_willis: Yeah, that would be cool.
<clcto> b2w: what?
<dr_willis> b2w used to be some  front end builder tools in the repos.  not looked at them in years
<dr_willis> bbl.
<Kartagis> tab key isn't working. how come?
<clcto> Kartagis: where?
<b2w> i need to design an interface that supports running terminal commands using command buttons
<b2w> clcto: i need to design an interface that supports running terminal commands using command buttons
<Kartagis> clcto: anywhere
<MonkeyDust> b2w  a GUI? if yes, better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<Kartagis> clcto: alt tab is working, but tab key is not
<Kartagis> confirmed that
<b2w> \join #ubuntu-app-devel
<nabblet> histo: and the other guy... looks better. at boot there are several reconfigurations (i think cause by the eeporm setting - and it takes time until crda kicks in maybe) - but it seems like after the boot-hickups it's ok *knocking on wood*
<Kartagis> but xev is giving output for both
<nabblet> llutz: looks better. at boot there are several reconfigurations (i think cause by the eeporm setting - and it takes time until crda kicks in maybe) - but it seems like after the boot-hickups it's ok *knocking on wood*
<str> Hi!
<clcto>  o/
<str> I'm having problems with a clean firefox profile. Everytime I want to right click -> save image..  firefox freezes
<str> I'm using 13.04, with all updates, and firefox 21.0,  anyone having the same problem?
<ActionParsnip> str: are other browser the same?
<str> ActionParsnip, negative
<str> I thought it was a plugin, so I created a new firefox profile
<str> disabled all addons, but nothing
<clcto> str: when did it start
<str> It didn't happened when I was using 12.04, it started after I did a clean 13.04 installation
<phimic> anybody can help me with a dep problem "Depends: linux-image-virtual (= 3.2.0.41.49) but 3.2.0.43.51 is to be installed"
<clcto> phimic: what are you trying to install?
<gustav_> phimic: Press return.
<phimic> clcto: just want to install a package but i cant, apt-get install -f result in the same error
<smoke> whats my best option for text editors in desktop env? right now im using vim heh
<smoke> i need a bigger window
<clcto> smoke: you got it
<clcto> smoke: make terminal bigger
<smoke> oh
<smoke> hmm i guess im dumb
<clcto> smoke: or gvim if you really really need to use a menu system
<Senor> how canI config my source apt-get  mirror   ?
<gordonjcp> smoke: gedit
<cfhowlett> Senor, system>update manager>settings
<jony_easyrider> can I set my ubuntu server to automatically restart daily at a specific time?
<HexKey> Hello, I just attempted to install ubuntu server 12.04 from usb, in the Detect and mount CD-ROM step it failes because the cd is not in the cd drive, but i am booting from usb..
<clcto> gordonjcp: that is non-sense
<clcto> jony_easyrider: cron
<vnc786> i am using gigabyte ga-e350n motherboard running ubuntu 12.04 processor amd dual core issue is i am not able to retrieve MB serial number i have try all the all which is use to get serial number Serial Number: <blank>
<ActionParsnip> smoke: are there options you can give vim to set size?
<HexKey> I cannot see a way to fix this in the menu to point it to the usb from which it has already started booting..
<MonkeyDust> jony_easyrider  use a cron job : sudo shutdown -r now
<llutz> jony_easyrider: sure, create a cronjob running "/sbin/reboot"
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: restart a Linux server....weird
<clcto> ActionParsnip: it is the size of terminal
<ActionParsnip> clcto: gotcha
<clcto> ActionParsnip: have you not use vim? lame
<ActionParsnip> clcto: no I use vi :D
<ActionParsnip> clcto: not vim for noobs ;P
<clcto> ActionParsnip: yeah i love a featureless editor
<clcto> ActionParsnip: and im pretty sure vi links to vim in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> clcto: i know my text editor skills will work on ANY nix box, not relying on features which may not be present
<HexKey> To clarify the usb was created under windows with linux live usb creator as suggested by the ubuntu docs
<ActionParsnip> smoke: make an alias to launch a gnome terminal with set size and run vim in it
<Kartagis> my tab key is not working on 13.04. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> HexKey: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: tried in xterm ?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: does it make events in xev
<HexKey> no how do i do that ActionParsnip  in usb creator?
<clcto> Kartagis: yeah
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | HexKey
<ubottu> HexKey: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<clcto> ActionParsnip: yes it does for Kartagis
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: tab key produces 23 and alt 38
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: does it work in any application at all?
<hulu> helo
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: nope
<clcto> ActionParsnip: what does which vi give you?
<cfhowlett> hulu, greetings
<hulu> i'm editing the /usr/lib/user-setup/user-setup-apply
<clcto> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<llutz> clcto: more:    readlink -f $(which vi)
<clcto> llutz: ty
<hulu> how to change the $log $chroot $ROOT useradd -c "$RET" -m "$USER" $UIDOPT >/dev/null || true to copy /etc/skel
<brainysmurf> when i do apt-get install php5-auth-pam it says this: http://pastebin.com/pDasCrxU
<clcto> llutz: what does that give you?
<llutz> clcto: i'm not on ubuntu (vim.basic)
<dirkounet> hello
<clcto> llutz: lol me either
<dirkounet> I do have a problem running my bluetooth speaker
<dirkounet> it's paired correctly, but there is no way to get sound out of it
<brainysmurf> I really nned to install php5-auth-pam but can't figure out what that message is actually saying
<dirkounet> always receive the message  [pulseaudio] module-bluetooth-device.c: Profile has no transport
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: oh, it works on ff
<Kartagis> Firefox
<dirkounet> i am on ubuntu 13.04
<MonkeyDust> !enter | dirkounet
<ubottu> dirkounet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<clcto> Kartagis: so what doesnt it work with
<ActionParsnip> clcto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670348
<Kartagis> clcto: console
<Senor> how canI config my source apt-get  mirror   ?
<Senor> how can I config my source apt-get  mirror   ?
<Kartagis> clcto: switching applications
<tagliente> ciao
<clcto> Kartagis: what shell
<Kartagis> bash
<dirkounet> anyone an idea?
<clcto> ActionParsnip: ls -l /usr/bin/vi
<tagliente> ciao
<ActionParsnip> clcto: I look after some SunOS boxes, vi is also standard installed there, as it is in Debian. So I keep me text editor the same. Makes sense, right?
<tagliente> !list
<ubottu> tagliente: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> clcto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670350
<clcto> ActionParsnip: i mean sure, but vim is much better
<ActionParsnip> clcto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670352
<tagliente> !list
<ubottu> tagliente: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<llutz> there is no real vi in most of the linux-distros since years, always just symlinks to vim
<ActionParsnip> clcto: maybe but why add confusion when I can use the same editor on all OSes I come across. Doesn't make sense imho
<ActionParsnip> llutz: doesn't seem to be in my case, or in Solaris :)
<llutz> ActionParsnip: have you even read your own pasts? your "vi" links to alternatives/vi which is a link to vim.tiny
<llutz> ActionParsnip: and Solaris is hardly a "linux-distro"
<llutz> ActionParsnip: but you are still right, using vi will bring least hassle since you find something working like it nearly everywhere
<megga> is er iemand uit Nederland?
<DJones> !nl | megamanx1978
<ubottu> megamanx1978: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ActionParsnip> llutz: thats why I use it :). Takes a bit of getting used to but its badass
<ActionParsnip> llutz: a far cry from my nano days :)
<jony_easyrider> can I set my ubuntu server to automatically restart daily at a specific time?
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: sure, use cron
<llutz> jony_easyrider: sure, create a cronjob running "/sbin/reboot"
<jony_easyrider> ty
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: export EDITOR=vi; sudo crontab -e
<Dr_willis> and be sure grub is defaulting to whatever os it is you are wanting to reboot to.. (dare we ask WHY you need a server to reboot daily?)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: was thinking taht
<joker_> hey guys, anyone knows how to fix a weird graphical corruption when I log in the first time?
<cfhowlett> joker_, what kind of corruption?
<joker_> sec, i'll upload an image
<joker_> lots of huge pixels in random colors
<Dr_willis> and if you log/back in it works properly joker_ ?
<joker_> well
<clcto> jony_easyrider: how many people have to say cron before you understand
<joker_> it goes away when everything is loaded
<joker_> and with a second login there's none
<shmoon> ok so, i am noob at this but, when i put my usb into ubuntu computer and see $ mount it says usb FS is vfat, maybe i want ext3/4 - how can i change ?
<peestop> \
<clcto> shmoon: you have to format the drive
<Dr_willis> shmoon,  what fs  to use.. depends on what you want to do with the USB flash drive.
<shmoon> i am ready to do so clcto but what then
<clcto> shmoon: gparted will work
<joker_> http://oi39.tinypic.com/2w2q102.jpg here's the picture
<shmoon> i want to transfer files from ubuntu to a mac i bought
<shmoon> just dont wanan tar :P
<dirkounet> hello,I do have problems with sound on my bluetooth speaker. Pairing and connecting works fine, but I get no sound
<shmoon> wanna*
<joker_> it goes away after 3sec or so
<joker_> when everything loads
<shmoon> want to go the harder way of mainting permissions and stuff
<shmoon> maybe even transfer to windows as a backup dunno
<dirkounet> instead i receive the following message: [pulseaudio] module-bluetooth-device.c: Profile has no transport
<cfhowlett> joker_, any chance your graphics card is faulty?
<clcto> shmoon: if you want windows it must be fat or ntfs
<joker_> nah I don't think so
<joker_> it's kinda old though
<dirkounet> i am using ubuntu 13.04, does anyone have an idea?
<joker_> but there's no problem at all when everything is loaded
<clcto> shmoon: windows linux and mac can read either
<clcto> shmoon: gksu gparted
<joker_> nor was there any in win, but I don't plan going back :D
<AtuM> dirkounet, must say I use logitech bt audio adapter for my speakers and that works just great with ubuntu 13.04
<hulu> $log $chroot $ROOT useradd -c "$RET" -k /etc/skel  -m "$USER" $UIDOPT >/dev/null || true why not copy file from /etc/skel
<hulu> who can help me
<dirkounet> my creative D200 work also fine on 11.10. (girlfriends system)
<AtuM> dirkounet, perhaps you're missing a package or the bt device doesn't get recognized right.. I'm not at the right machine to check.. but you might want to search in synaptic for bluetooth audio
<dirkounet> its all correctly installed, pairing etc. works fine, no issue, out of the box
<MonkeyDust> dirkounet  use blueman to search bluetooth devices
<Kartagis> clcto: so, do you have an opinion for me?
<joker_> anyone knows the command to get my video card's name?
<joker_> nvm
<MonkeyDust> joker_  lspci ?
<joker_> yeah
<dirkounet> MonkkeyDust, ok i will try and let you know
<MonkeyDust> dirkounet  can also be device-related: not every device can do anything over bluetooth
<MonkeyDust> or every model
<diki> Where is libdb4.8++-dev?
<diki> libdb4.8-dev is there, but that is for C applications
<DoctorWedgeworth> is it possible/easy to downgrade PHP from 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.6 to 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.5 on 12.04?
<k1l_> DoctorWedgeworth: take a look at apt pinning
<k1l_> but be aware of some depencie problems if other packages want the newer package of php
<joker_> 'Could not create gnome accelerators directory `/home/joker/.gnome2/accels': Permission denied' when I want to start Firefox.. o.o
<joker_> i'll reinstall
<joeytwiddle_> i doubt that will help joker_
<joker_> me too
<joeytwiddle_> don't you have permission to write to that folder?
<DoctorWedgeworth> k1l_, forgive my lack of knowledge here, but I thought apt-pinning was to ensure only certain packages were upgraded from an additional repo (eg. backports), will the 12.04 repository still provide a copy of the older PHP so I can downgrade if I specify the version number?
<muteb> has anybdy used rkhunter?
<DoctorWedgeworth> joker_, does /home/joker/.gnome2 exist? It might be reporting the wrong error, try creating that directory
<joker_> sec
<k1l_> DoctorWedgeworth: pinning will keep a specific version number fixed. i think it must be in the repos for that, or at least in your apt-cache
<joker_> no but why does it want to use .gnome2?
<joker_> isn't unity built on top of gnome3?
<joker_> wait.. it does exist
<DoctorWedgeworth> can you make a directory inside it as your user?
<joker_> i'll rm it
<k1l_> joker_: make sure your /home belongs to your user
<DoctorWedgeworth> k1l_, ah yeah as I thought - it's for holding. I really need to downgrade, not prevent an upgrade
<k1l_> that is a common problem, when people go mad with sudo and root rights
<joker_> it does
<dirkounet> MonkeyDust, purging bluetooth and using only blueman works! Thanks for the hint
<shmoon> clcto: there?
<k1l_> DoctorWedgeworth: downgrade should work, too. iirc
<shmoon> so changing fs reuires to format all data fist ?
<MonkeyDust> dirkounet  glad you're helped :)
<joker_> oh shit
<jpds> shmoon: Yes?
<joker_> sec reboot
<shmoon> jpds: ok, just curious, trying to understand. was wonderinf if fs could be changed without remving the data hehe
<joker_> i wanted to install a rhythmbox shoutcast plugin, but it seems to have messed up that folder
<joker_> i just removed it and firefox boots fine
<pm_> hi
<pm_> anyone here
<Fleck> just ask
<ActionParsnip> pm_: many people are here
<buengenio> hi
<buengenio> got a switcheable graphics laptop
<buengenio> installed ubuntu, it picked up and set up the Intel 4000 correctly, with GLX
<buengenio> I tried enabling the discrete NVidia graphics by installing bumblebee, which didn't work so I removed it
<buengenio> but now I don't have GLX
<buengenio> I did apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core; rebooted
<buengenio> but still no GLX
<demonio> hi all i've a laptop with win8 so i try to install a dual boot by pendrive with  ubuntu 13.04 the problem is that when it say that installation has been terminated and that is need restart for use O.S.
<buengenio> running 13.04
<pm_> i installed lubuntu on oracle vm under windows 2003 server host & setup diff. ip for both but when i rdp to windows machine  it shows xwindow with black screen & X mouse pointer
<demonio> start directly windows8 without give me the choise of the O.S.
<demonio> how can i solve that?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Mez_> If I update my /etc/pokit-1/localauthority.conf.d/* files - how do I get polkit to regognise the changes ?
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<corehook> 50centos
<ActionParsnip> pm_: do you mean vnc
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip , how goes it ?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: work as usual, you?
<BluesKaj> same old , ActionParsnip , still retired and lazy :)
<lobato> good morning
<ActionParsnip> Mez_: could reboot if you get no response as a last ditch
<Tking> hello guys, i am having problem installing VirtualBox Extension Pac
<pm_> ActionParsnip: i started xrdp on lubuntu & rdp on windows but i when i try to connect rdp on windows 2003 server it shows xwindow
<EmiF-> Hi, how can i export my updates on my external?
<EmiF-> Please help
<ActionParsnip> EmiF-: copy the deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives
<ActionParsnip> pm_: does CTRL+ALT+T do anything in the session?
<EmiF-> And can i install them on a diff computer?
<ActionParsnip> EmiF-: sure, as long as its the same arch
<EmiF-> What do u mean?
<EmiF-> They are both toshibas and running on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> EmiF-: 32bit debs for 32bit ubuntu
<Mez_> ActionParsnip: I'm looking to make it pick it up via chef :) I'd rather not reboot :)
<ActionParsnip> EmiF-: 64bit debs for 64bit ubuntu
<EmiF-> Where can i find that folder ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> EmiF-: that is the folder
<ActionParsnip> EmiF-: thats like asking "where is C:\WINDOWS"    it is the folder named absolutely
<EmiF-> thx ActionParsnip
<Tking> I downloaded the virtualbox extension pack .deb file but while trying to install i get error from the deb file saying Break existing package 'virtualbox' that conflict: 'virtualbox'
<ActionParsnip> Tking: install it in a terminal, the output will be more useful
<Tking> ok
<ActionParsnip> Tking: don't they usually have a .vbox-extpack file extension?
<ActionParsnip> Tking: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.2.12/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.2.12-84980.vbox-extpack
<deoland> hi,i having a serious problem installing a virtual host
<shmoon> so i formatted my pendrive to a different fs, but now i cannot write to it, any idea why ? :(
<ActionParsnip> deoland: the host is just the OS running the virtualization, so if youare having issues installing that, then virtualization is not part of the issue
<ActionParsnip> deoland: do you mean a guest OS running on a host system?
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: what file system did you use?
<Ingot1> hello
<nicktole> hello
<shmoon> from vfat to ext4, ActionParsnip
<shmoon> using gparted
<nicktole> The previous question on virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: if you chown the mount point to your user, you should be ok
<nicktole> I got a solution
<deoland>  i having this problem "Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root."
<ActionParsnip> deoland: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Tking> ActionParsnip, thanks, it worked the URL u pasted
<nicktole> if you are using ubuntu13.04
<nicktole> let me tell you,it doen't run there
<nicktole> not stable
<nicktole> have reported the bug
<shmoon> ActionParsnip: mount point should be /media/sony or /dev/sdb1 ?
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/sony
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: run that as I gave it, you'll be ok
<ActionParsnip> nicktole: is the one from the virtualbox repo ok?
<ActionParsnip> deoland: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> deoland: its a terminal command
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: assuming the mount point you gave is the one of the new ext4 partition you made
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: how do I get my Tab key working globally again?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: not sure, have you tried a different session?
<shmoon> thanks ActionParsnip that works :D
<shmoon> ActionParsnip: can you tell me something, if i take usb out and plug in again, /media/sony still has $#USER:$USER but not root:root - howcome ?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: you mean like logout and back in?
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: ext4 stores the owners and stuff correctly in Linux form, so is dead useful in Linux only storage
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: log in to a different session, could try out and back in to the same session, see if it helps
<shmoon> ActionParsnip: hope the data i put in the usb remains intact iwth permissions and owner info when i transfer to mac too :)
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: you chowned it, the UID of your user is stored in the file system
<k610> when i paste a large number of commands on the shell : some commands will break the flow and only the commands before the break point will actually be ran
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: I don't know how you log on to a different session
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: just remember to use the safe remove feature in your OS each time you pull it out :)
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: at the login screen, you can choose the session. You can install xfce, kde and lxde then select which you want to use when you login
<ActionParsnip> k610: could make a shell script and run that
<Kartagis> oh, that
<Kartagis> brb
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: what else.....
<shmoon> ActionParsnip: actually what i mean is, when i plug out usb, /media/sony gets destroyed right ? then i plug in and the folder is back with the proper ownership info, howcome ?
<k610> ActionParsnip, thing is none of the commands go in the history then
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: the UID for each file is stored, just like it is in decent file systems, you can grant and deny access. The access you give is stored on the USB as well as the daat
<ActionParsnip> k610: I guess
<shmoon> oh i see got it thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> k610: could break it into smaller chunks, or make it one big command on one line
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: hrm, I'm on ubuntu 2d now, and it works. it doesn't work in cairo-dock
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: ahh so we now have some more info on the issue :)
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: are there any bugs reported ?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: and when I'm in ubuntu 2d and run cairo-dock, it still works
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: ok so it sounds like compiz is making the issue (not uncommon)
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: I'd check your compiz config some
<halawany> please i need help i have just installed gparted & gnome disk utility trough ubuntu software manager but i couldnt locate them in application menu after that
<Kartagis> https://www.google.com.tr/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=cairo+dock+alt+tab+not+working&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&redir_esc=&ei=58qUUayhJ8TcOtG-gcAG
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip
<dfcnvt> Does anybody know the solution to problem when I found out by turning on my firewall (iptables's script), it connect normally but when I flush my iptables, it slowed down as if there is an on-going DoS.
<MonkeyDust> dfcnvt  ubuntu?
<dfcnvt> MonkeyDust: Yes
<fractaline> halawany, did you try to log out/in?
<halawany> yes i tried & restart the machine too
<fractaline> but it shows in software manager?
<Kartagis> hrm
<Kartagis> Super+Tab runs ring switcher
<Kartagis> and now alt+tab works too
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  you can change that, using ccsm
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: all I wanted was alt+tab to work, and now it does
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: ^
<halawany> any ideas guys
<squig> on 12.04 here, and I wondered if there was a package that installed a set of themes that are compatible with gnome-classic ?
<dfcnvt> halawany: By looking at your previous comment, you said that you are trying to get gparted program to run?
<dfcnvt> (Alt + F2) then type "gksu gparted" (without quote)
<Guest20701> hi guys
<cfhowlett> Guest20701, greetings
<Guest20701> i wanna ask something, how can i fix up an outlook.com email into thunderbird mail service?
<Guest20701> By the way, I fall in love UBUNTU
<dfcnvt> Guest20701: http://blog.tech4him.com/moving-outlook-pst-emails-to-thunderbird-on-ubuntu-linux/
<MonkeyDust> halawany  click the dash icon and type the name of the program you want
<Guest20701> I just installed it alongside win7, after i learnt Ubuntu, NO WINDOWS ANYMORE IN MY WORLD!
<Guest20701> dfcnvt, thanks heartfelt.
<HexKey> When installing ubuntu server the autoconifuration of networking failed. How do i manually configure it? I appreciate that this is a total beginners question.
<Kartagis> I want to install google-chrome-stable but it won't let me, saying it needs libudev0 but ubuntu ships libudev1. what to do?
<MonkeyDust> HexKey  in /etc/network/interfaces and in /etc/resolv.conf
<HexKey> in interfaces i just have auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<dfcnvt> HexKey: I recommended you use ethernet connection first when installing ubuntu-server. Afterward, you're free to switch to wireless if that's the problem with your networking issue.
<HexKey> I have seen examples of configuring eth0, but how do i know the ip address to fill in there?
<vnc786> how to edit boot parameters when booting on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit i have tried to press  "e" but that didn't work
<HexKey> i have the ethernet plugged in, and it is pluggedinto the outside dsl in the server room
<dfcnvt> Kartagis: try "sudo apt-get install libudev0" (without quote)
<Kartagis> dfcnvt: it doesn't exist
<MonkeyDust> HexKey  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<dfcnvt> Kartagis: libudev0 - udev library
<Kartagis> dfcnvt: sudo apt-get -y install libudev<Tab>
<Kartagis> libudev1     libudev-dev
<dfcnvt> Kartagis: According to apt-cache, it does.
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> which tool is talking to daisy.ubuntu.com all the time?
<Kartagis> dfcnvt: it doesn't for me
<Kartagis> !find libudev0
<ubottu> Package/file libudev0 does not exist in raring
<Kartagis> dfcnvt: ^
<HexKey> Cheers MonkeyDust but how can i confirm that thos ip addresses are the ones i need to insert?
<kblin> I'm currently trying to debug some dns issues, and the constant requests for daisy.ubuntu.com are a bit annoying
<tbharath> unable to see os options after installing ubuntu 13.04, directly booting to windows
<MonkeyDust> HexKey  you need to know you're router's IP address
<DJones> kblin: Its possibly the whoopsie app, http://askubuntu.com/questions/135540/what-is-the-whoopsie-process-and-how-can-i-remove-it mentions that it reports to that address
<dfcnvt> HexKey: try do the following if you're on the terminal, "ifconfig eth0 down; sleep 2; ifconfig eth0 up; sleep 2; sudo dhclient eth0" (without quote)
<vnc786> how to edit boot parameters when booting ubuntu 12.04 64 bit i have tried to press  "e" but that didn't work
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: that's it, hold SHIFT at boot and you can edit on the fly that way
<kblin> DJones: yeah, seems like it
<dfcnvt> Kartagis: Use this instead. https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<ActionParsnip> dfcnvt: won't if down and up need sudo too?
<kblin> DJones: I wonder why a crash reporter keeps hooking up with its server when there's no crashes
<HexKey> SIOCSIFLAGSL permission denied  dfcnvt
<dfcnvt> ActionParsnip: Probably yes. good idea to add sudo.
<ActionParsnip> kblin: you can disable it in /etc/default/apport and reboot, should make that go away
<DJones> kblin: I've no idea how it works, I'd only expect it to connect when it encounters a problem
<dfcnvt> HexKey: add the sudo before ifconfig
<HexKey> ok i did that and it seems to just hang dfcnvt
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: Done
<DJones> kblin: But you said you were trying debug some issues, maybe there's something behind the issues that apport is picking up and trying to report
<HexKey> should i revert to the original interfaces file and delete my eth0 block?
<ghostwheel> i can't get the right screen res. I've googled and tried a bunch of different stuff and nothing works. it's making me insane
<ActionParsnip> HexKey: interfaces file only has lo defined, 2 lines
<kblin> DJones: I'm running the samba4 internal dns server and I'm trying to work out a problem with gssapi TSIG updates from win7 clients that want to update their IP addres
<kblin> DJones: this is in-development code, nothing that apport should care about
<HexKey> ok let me revert it back to only 2 lines then ill run it again 1 sec ActionParsnip
<kblin> but something kept hitting my DNS server and spamming my log output
<SonikkuAmerica> ghostwheel: See what I wrote in #lubuntu
<kblin> ActionParsnip: actually aptitude purge whoopsie worked fine without a reboot
<k610> ActionParsnip, found out ctrl-x ctrl-e was easier
<ActionParsnip> HexKey: you cn just comment out the lines you added, rather tahn deleting then :)
<ActionParsnip> k610: sweet
<HexKey> yep i commented them :), but dhclient eth0 seems to do nothing or take a long time
<k610> ActionParsnip, just paste in all lines there and they all go in histroy
<ActionParsnip> kblin: nice, try and use apt-get though, it handles muti-arch better
<dfcnvt> HexKey: after you entered dhclient, you should expect to see this result, ""
<kblin> ActionParsnip: hm, annoying. I prefer the more consistent command line of aptitude
<dfcnvt> HexKey: "RTNETLINK answers: File exists"
<MonkeyDust> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<HexKey> dfcnvt: it is just flashing the cursor as if it is busy
<tbharath> this is the boot info  I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670611/
<dfcnvt> HexKey: Did you use down/up via ifconfig?
<ActionParsnip> kblin: so apps like skype will moan etc, if you are using 32bit anyway then use what you wish :)
<HexKey> yep i pasted the exact line you said without the quotes dfcnvt
<dfcnvt> HexKey: "sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo ifconfig eth0 up; sudo dhclient eth0"
<HexKey> dfcnvt: same result :(
<dfcnvt> HexKey: Power cycled your server?
<kblin> ActionParsnip: I don't care too much about skype, but fair enough, that is one of the 32bit apps one might need
<HexKey> dfcnvt: power cycled? Its a brand new install on a laptop to act as a test for deploying a web application
<HexKey> i'll reboot it now dfcnvt
<HexKey> ok its back up dfcnvt
<dfcnvt> HexKey: So, are you currently on the terminal? Any prompt coming to you?
<HexKey> yep
<HexKey> i just logged in with a user account
<dfcnvt> HexKey: okay, try 'ping google.com' to see if it's connected.
<HexKey> unkown host
<dfcnvt> Grr
<dfcnvt> sudo dhclient
<MonkeyDust> HexKey  is that wifi or ethernet?
<HexKey> ethernet is plugged in
<HexKey> its definitely plugged into the switch thing in the server room that is linked to our outside line
<squig> on 12.04 here, and I wondered if there was a package that installed a set of themes that are compatible with gnome-classic ?
<dfcnvt> HexKey: Ah, that may be your problem right there. You're currently connected to the switch. Which is not DHCP server based.
<HexKey> im not sure exactly what that thing is int he server room, i can go and ask some question to the guy down there if you know what i need to ask ?
<dfcnvt> HexKey: You want to make sure your laptop is connected to a router with dhcp sever on.
<dfcnvt> If they're all static based then well, you may need to config your laptop to make it work.
<HexKey> i think i will be forced to connect into the box that i am already connected into
<HexKey> 1 sec let me go down and find out exactly what it is
<dfcnvt> No problem.
<HexKey> Bah hes at lunch obv.
<dfcnvt> HexKey: http://www.sudo-juice.com/how-to-a-set-static-ip-in-ubuntu/
<HexKey> nm isnt installed :(
<plumblum> hello again ppl, is it normal to get very very slow speeds when transfering from an ntfs disk to an ext4 disk via samba ? to any other disk (raid 1+0) and raid 0 i get around 90 and with this disk i get around 30 or lower altough it starts out at 80 and hangs there for a while before dropping
<dfcnvt> HexKey: It may make no differnces but try the following, "sudo service resolvconf restart
<everestt> [BUG??] When I have my desktop icons TURNED OFF and I'm at the desktop, the Super key doesn't bring up the launcher. The Super key works as expected when I have any application window open. Anyone have similar experience? Any solutions?
<dfcnvt> HexKey: and this "sudo service networking restart
<HexKey> ok i ran those dfcnvt now i try ping and dhcleint again?
<HexKey> ping results in Network is unreachable
<HexKey> dhclient just hangs forever as before
<HexKey> whoah
<dfcnvt> HexKey: What?
<HexKey> dhclient just said File exists dfcnvt
<HexKey> progress :)
<HexKey> ping google now works
<everestt> (^by launcher I mean the search window) ...Also, when I am at the desktop (desktop icons turned off of course) and I hover the mouse over the launcher or the top panel and press super the search window shows up! ...anyone? help!?
<HexKey> will i need to restart resolveconf and networkign everytime? dfcnvt  also nothing changed in interfaces.
<emif-> ActionParsnip: i have copied that folder to another computer using nautilus to gain permission, but the thing is i have to install each package one by one
<emif-> is there a way to install them all together?
<emif-> guys, i have copied my updates from var/cache/apt to another computer, how to install them all together ?
<emif-> help pls
<Tankado> Hello, i have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, and a dell laptop with docking station and two monitors connected to it, on windows i see both monitors, on ubuntu only one is working
<Tankado> anyone know anything about that? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Tankado: Is HDMI involved?
<cfhowlett> emif-, wouldn't sudo dpkg -i * do it?
<Tankado> the screen that is working connected with HDMI
<Tankado> i had the same problem with windows when the laptop screen was on, when i closed it it worked
<SonikkuAmerica> Tankado: Check in System Settings > Displays to see that both are detected.
<FourFire> Hello
<Tankado> no, it detects only one screen and the laptop screen
<emif-> cfhowlett: this would install my updates from a folder ?
<cfhowlett> emif-, if all your .debs are in the same location ... yes
<arcripex> Failed to look for applications online
<arcripex> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.xdg.Exceptions.ParsingError: Traceback (most recent call last):
<arcripex> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/defer/__init__.py", line 489, in _inline_callbacks
<arcripex> result = gen.send(result)
<arcripex> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/sessioninstaller/core.py", line 1030, in _install_mime_types
<SonikkuAmerica> Tankado: This is odd... very odd. I know from experience that such a setup should work..
<arcripex> path))
<FloodBot1> arcripex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FourFire> I have a question (as a noob user) is it possible (without too much of a hasstle) and adviseable for me to repartion my hard drive around my current Ubuntu installation ?
<emif-> ok thanks
<FourFire> (I have and want to keep windows on the other partion)
<cfhowlett> FourFire, yes.  gparted.  boot a live cd/usb and run it.
<SonikkuAmerica> FourFire: What are you looking to do with the new partition?
<Tankado> SonikkuAmerica : ok, strangley i see 3 screens now but now one is red
<emif-> let me try it cfhowlett one minute please
<Tankado> <SonikkuAmerica> : nvm... back to only one
<FourFire> Ok situation: I have a windows laptop and installed Ubuntu on D:\ via Wubi
<cfhowlett> FourFire, ah, well, WUBI ... that does changes things.
<SonikkuAmerica> FourFire: Do you want to migrate it to a hard disk partition?
<FourFire> I have an oddly porportioned C:\ vs D:\ so most of my files are borkily rerouted on D:\
<MonkeyDust> FourFire  wubi is the worst invention since coffee without sugar
<shmoon> hi is ext4 not readable by mac ?
<cfhowlett> FourFire, you should know that wubi is being discontinued ...
<shmoon> i formtted usb to ext4 in ubuntu and put in some data, now on mac the usb isnt readab;e any idea whats wrong ?
<FourFire> I want to be able to access the same files i can via windows... on Ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> FourFire: In your Ubuntu install, check out the /host folder.
<emif-> cfhowlett: i have tried sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<emif-> and it says it cannot access folder
<dfcnvt> HexKey: Sorry, I got disconnected for a while. So, did you get it working?
<FourFire> I think I can... at least I've muddled around my file system and i can sometimes locate files in places... but it's a pain
<SonikkuAmerica> FourFire: /host is on the root of the drive.
<SonikkuAmerica> FourFire: (i.e. in /)
<cfhowlett> emif-, eh? sudo dpkg -i putaddresshere/*.debs
<FourFire> I forget each time how I manage to locate the holdercalled HOST or something
<MonkeyDust> FourFire  create a separate partition, that can be accessed by both windows and linux
<q_plaz> the new linux headers that were available in dist-upgrade for ubuntu...are those patched for the elevation kernel bug?
<FourFire> if I could I'd take the lazy option and make a shortcut to HOST and put it on my Ubuntu desktop
<Kartagis> !find libudev0
<ubottu> Package/file libudev0 does not exist in raring
<Kartagis> dfcnvt: ^
<HexKey> dfcnvt: ping works now
<dfcnvt> HexKey: Awesome
<Kartagis> dfcnvt: so, what to do now?
<SonikkuAmerica> Kartagis: libudev0 version 175 is available via WebUpd8's site.
<FourFire> (but that's just going to make more problems for me down the line since I already basically shorcut entire sections of D:\ to my desktop in windows
<supersecond> hello
<FourFire> )
<cfhowlett> supersecond, greetings
<Kartagis> SonikkuAmerica: how do I add that as a repo?
<HexKey> now i need to set up a static ip, so i used  route to get the gateway
<supersecond> anyone know how to setup file sharing on xubuntu 13.04?
<dfcnvt> Kartagis: try type "apt-cache search libudev0" in your own system.
<Pici> emif-: are you actually in the folder where the deb files are?
<supersecond> cfhowlett, hi
<FourFire> Basically I can see an impending problem and i want to FIX it now instead of later
<SonikkuAmerica> Kartagis: It's not a repo; it's a .deb file.
<Kartagis> dfcnvt: I did, no results
<FourFire> and hell I might learn something too :=)
<SonikkuAmerica> dfcnvt: libudev0 isn't in 13.04.
<SonikkuAmerica> Kartagis: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-google-chrome-cant-be-installed-in.html
<SonikkuAmerica> Kartagis: There it is.
<Kartagis> SonikkuAmerica++
<Kartagis> thanks man
<SonikkuAmerica> Kartagis: You're welcome.
<HexKey> dfcnvt:  i filled out eth0 in interfaces with what i thik is the correct information but i get Failed top bring up eth0
<FourFire> "FourFire  create a separate partition, that can be accessed by both windows and linux" that's what I was thinking of doing
<SonikkuAmerica> Kartagis: It was dropped due to the use of libudev1, but Google Chrome hadn't been rewritten for Linux using it.
<FourFire> Partion *around* my Ubuntu install and then what's left of D:\ becomes... something else
 * Kartagis shakes fist google chrome devs
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kartagis> at*
<dfcnvt> HexKey: Do you need to set up static ip as per requirement? Since your laptop is working fine with dhcp.
<q_plaz> Where can I get release notes on the kernel updates for ubuntu?
<FourFire> but can I do that when I have files on the space i want to partion?
<SonikkuAmerica> Kartagis: Ironically, Chromium was rebuilt from libudev1 (I think)
<shmoon> what file system is good for a usb to transfer files from ubuntu to mac ? seems like mac cant understand ext4
<HexKey> i want to serve a web application from it
<Kartagis> SonikkuAmerica: flash crashes on chromium too often
<SonikkuAmerica> Kartagis: Expect it to. It's only version 11.2
<Tankado> So anyone know about the problem with 2 screens connection in a dell computer?
<Kartagis> (I know, there are still sites which use flash)
<Tankado> windows works fine
<SonikkuAmerica> Kartagis: All that gets updated are security patches, and in 2015 or -16 it'll be dumped completely.
<cfhowlett> FourFire, repartitioning safely with gparted with move those files.  However, running wubi is ... inadvisable.  you're better off dual booting.
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: dotdotdot inadvisable? Or just flat inadvisable?
<SonikkuAmerica> ZS
<SonikkuAmerica> *XD
<dfcnvt> HexKey: That's fine. You don't need to use static. just use 'apt-get install ...' a list of webserver that you desired to install.
<Kartagis> SonikkuAmerica: hopefully. I keep telling everyone that they should ditch flash in favour of html5, but webdevs think it's fancy
<q_plaz> I've had such bad luck with wubi. Slowness, crashing, freezes
<SonikkuAmerica> Kartagis: There's Gnash, but it's in no workable state.
<SonikkuAmerica> q_plaz: Wubi is being discontinued as an option.
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica, imagine  the command sudo no wubi.  Now imagine Samuel L. Jackson saying sudo no wubi
<SonikkuAmerica> q_plaz: Mainly due to just that.
<dfcnvt> HexKey: Setting up your own webserver, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: Huh?
<Criten_> Hey guys.... my network drops every couple of webpages i visit. I have ubuntu 12.04 and a shuttle pc... what would be the best way to go about debugging this?
<HexKey> i installed lamp as part of the unbuntu server installation dfcnvt, but since editing interfaces to try a static ip i have destory what little networking i had before :(
<q_plaz> SonikkuAmerica: It's a shame because it's such a great idea
<SonikkuAmerica> q_plaz: I eventually ditched Windows, mainly because of my small hard disk size (only 80 GB)
<HexKey> dfcnvt: repeating the previous steps of restarting resolveconf and networking the dhclient has failed to return a fucntioning network :(
<FourFire> cfhowlett how do i check my Ubuntu version (whether it is Wubi or not)?
<SonikkuAmerica> FourFire: [ lsb_release -a ]
<FourFire> in terminal?
<Jeruvy> Criten_ find out what is causing the outage.  In many cases its likely to be a flaky nic card, cable, or a router.
<cfhowlett> FourFire, how did you install it?   with the windows installer?  if so; wubi
<SonikkuAmerica> FourFire: Yep
<Criten_> Jeruvy, Pretty sure the card, cable, and router worked fine in windows
<habuuu> hey
<dfcnvt> HexKey: I think once you get your networking back to normal. You really don't need to go through the process of getting it to STATIC. Since, your sole interest is to run a web server for experimental purpose, right?
<HexKey> but i need to be able to access the server via ssh from another network to push the code to it and ssh into it
<FourFire> so the version will be the same even if it's Wubi?
<dfcnvt> Use host other than ip based.
<FourFire> there's no way to tell if the version I have now is Wubi, besides how I installed it?
<dfcnvt> HexKey: Are you currently in university or school property? if so, there should be a host for it.
<cfhowlett> FourFire, you could look in your windows directory for /ubuntu
<deusAnima> Hi guys! How can i disable combination <alt> + ~ ?
<hnsz> Is there a way to bind the keyboard music keys to audacious instead of rhythmbox? (PLAY/PAUSE, STOP, BCK, FWD
<FourFire> The reason I ask is because another person who uses Linux did some things after and I don't know specifically what
<HexKey> im not unfortunately, im at our small buisness office
<SonikkuAmerica> hnsz: I think getting rid of rhythmbox would solve that problem... or switching the default application for music to Audacious
<hnsz> SonikkuAmerica: I've removed rythmbox after installing audacious. Shall try setting it to default. THanks
<FourFire> oh **** no
<FourFire> OOPs
<BenB> how do I force-remove a package that cannot be configured? "dpkg --purge --force-all cyrus-common-2.4" fails with error that it cannot be configured (which makes no sense - I try to remove the package exactly because it refuses to run)
<FourFire> I guess I'm going to find out about a question I've always wondered
<FourFire> "what happens when you copy a file larger than you have disk space"
<Criten_> It doesn't let you
<Criten_> : P
<plumblum> hello again ppl, is it normal to get very very slow speeds when transfering from an ntfs disk to an ext4 disk via samba ? to any other disk (raid 1+0) and raid 0 i get around 90 and with this disk i get around 30 or lower altough it starts out at 80 and hangs there for a while before dropping
<BluesKaj> FourFire, wubi is not an ubuntu version, it's merely a method of installation of ubuntuinto a windows file that you run within windows
<Jeruvy> Criten_ That could be so, but its best to eliminate them.
<FourFire> ok
<FourFire> I csn just
<FourFire> cancel
<FourFire> :D I wasn't expecting that
<FourFire> so yeah there is a ubuntu folder in host
<FourFire> also an "uninstall wubi.exe"
<Guest97059> hy ... someone could help me ... I have  my /usr/bin/apt-mirror  permissions changing alone
<dfcnvt> HexKey: http://askubuntu.com/questions/180925/how-to-setup-static-ip-in-ubuntu-server-12-04
<FourFire> would I be doing something increadibly stupid if I ran that via wine?
<AtuM> FourFire, ran what?
<compdoc> plumblum, not normal, no
<cfhowlett> FourFire, stupid?  no.
<Guest97059> i made chmod 755 for ir but after it has 750
<Guest97059> someone could help me
<AtuM> oh.. the uninstall wubi.exe.. from within wubi.. that can be fun..
<plumblum> compdoc, it should be around 80 that is normal speeds and i got that over the network with windows to windows machine, where should i start looking ?
<Guest97059> could someone help me with permissions to /usr/bin/apt-mirror
<ActionParsnip> Guest97059: is it an NTFS partition which is holding the data?
<deusAnima> How can i disable combination <alt> + ~ ?
<Guest97059> ext4
<Guest97059> I set it with 755 but alone it changes to 750
<AtuM> Guest97059, it should stay 750
<compdoc> plumblum, its hard to say exactly, but copying large files and large amounts of files is one way of testing hardware setups. if it pauses and stops, etc. theres a problem.
<AtuM> Guest97059, start using sudo for system-altering commands
<compdoc> plumblum, is there a raid controller?
<Guest97059> AtuM, I need it with 755
<Guest97059> I use cron to run it
<AtuM> Guest97059, you don't. not really
<plumblum> compdoc, there is, and i am copying large amount of files but no stopping starting :)
<compdoc> plumblum, but not to the ubuntu pc?
<Guest97059> I need it has 755 to user apt-mirror can run it
<plumblum> compdoc, what is ? the ubuntu machine has a raid controller and the windows machine does not and no one of them is starting stopping
<plumblum> Hardware raid controller
<Guest97059> but something change the permission
<AtuM> Guest97059, run whatever needs to be done using sudo.. have that user in sudoers and allow him access only to apt-mirror..
<FourFire> AtuM the windows uninstaller for Wubi , via Wine
<compdoc> plumblum, you said copying was having problems
<plumblum> compdoc, no its just slow as hell
<compdoc> thats what I mean
<Guest97059> I can't do it ... :( I would like to know who is changing permissions to 750
<plumblum> same disks on a windows server gave 80 MB on the network and now its hanging out at 25
<plumblum> same disk *
<FourFire> cfhowlett, do you recommend that I switch versions of Ubuntu to something else? (I don't have any important files on Ubuntu yet and not much invested in GUI/desk top environment so I won't mind trying something new)
<AtuM> Guest97059, perhaps nothing is changing the file.. ever.. perhaps the chmod command does not work for that file.. have you checked that it changes?
<buengenio> how do i re-enable GLX on XOrg and also add the option to disable the touchpad while typing? I have a Synaptic touch pad...
<AtuM> Guest97059, but still.. there's no need for it to be 755. btw: change your nick to something not autogenerated
<cfhowlett> FourFire, not necessary to switch distros, but I would advise you to check out the dual boot option.  It's not so complicated as many people make it seem.
<Guest97059> the chmod work to that file .... but after the file lost permission and return to 750
<cfhowlett> FourFire, as far as what version, go with what you like.  gnome ubuntu/kubuntu/xuubuntu/and vanilla ubuntu all have their charms.
<AtuM> Guest97059, there's no such thing as "file lost permission" :)
<Guest97059> I need this permission to run apt-mirror on apt-mirror user (with no sudo)
<AtuM> Guest97059, why don't you want to use sudo?
<mosx1> hi, I'm using ubuntu server 12.04, what would be considered recursive write permission on a folder ? chmod XXX ?
<Guest97059> I run in cron.d ... not a human user
<AtuM> Guest97059, so what? you think cron files can't handle sudo commands?
<MonkeyDust> Guest97059  i run cron jobs with sudo, by using sudo crontab -e
<mosx1> anyone help me out ?
<AtuM> MonkeyDust, that's editing root's crontab, not running cron jobs with sudo
<Guest97059> Ok... but now I would know who change permission to 750 after
<mosx1> recursive write permission on a folder ? what's that 755 ?
<Guest97059> :( it is my problem
<llutz> mosx1: man chmod
<MonkeyDust> AtuM   correct, if you want to run cron jobs that require sudo
<AtuM> MonkeyDust, ok.. I don't want to argue semantics
<FourFire> Alright that's that
<FourFire> time to learn about Dualboot was it?
<FourFire> ok
<njillings> What is your specific item FourFire?
<cfhowlett> !dualFourFire,
<Guest97059> AtuM, thanks for help ... I'll back later
<cfhowlett> !dual|FourFire,
<AtuM> MonkeyDust, sometimes, when you need to run some stuff at boot-up using rc.local, you use sudo -u <user> -c <commands> .. that's running commands with sudo (when you need them to run as some other user)..
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|FourFire,
<ubottu> FourFire,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<njillings> Dual booting is very easy to do, Ubuntu Install assumes dual boot generally
<FourFire> well first i was wondering if A noob like me could possibly repartion their disk but then I got the impression that a Wubi install is an inferior option so I'll do that first
<njillings> at least, gives you the option
<droobey_> Im having a issue running Steam, run it try to login immediately  goes cant connect. Ubuntu 13.04 x64
<njillings> FourFire: The Ubuntu Installer has a partition manager and guides you through creating the dual boot for you
<FourFire> which installer is this?
<njillings> droobey_ : had a similar issue with x64. On steam website it should have specific instructions as to running their software which is x32
<FourFire> is it the WindowsUbuntuinstaller.exe?
<njillings> FourFire: The installer on the Ubuntu Disk / USB you make. Put CD into drive and boot from the disk
<njillings> FourFire: Gives you the option to run it 'Live' or to install
<FourFire> hmm how large does the stick have to be (capacity) ?
<njillings> FourFire: At least 750MB for the CD version, at least 4.5GB for the DVD
<cfhowlett> FourFire, 4 g minimum I would think
<sk8r> 2g should be plenty
<FourFire> because like I said i installed it via windows (but without using a disk or thumbdrive
<sk8r> for steam?
<mosx1> sorry missed any responses there....dodgy internet conn
<mosx1> what's the correct permissions for php files?
<FourFire> and this guy I know did some things on it later and this is the OS I'm using now
<njillings> FourFire: so you're in Ubuntu now? And want to install Windows alongside?
<FourFire> no
<mosx1> 644?
<FourFire> I have windows
<FourFire> I reboot my computer and I can select between windows and Ubuntu
<njillings> FourFire: OK, so you already have a dual boot system then
<FourFire> (it defaults to windows, unless I manually select Ubuntu)
<FourFire> ok
<cfhowlett> njillings, he's got wubi
<FourFire> so now can I possibly repartion my Disk
<FourFire> Yeah I installed this OS via windows
<k1l_> FourFire: you used wubi installer. you cant repartitionate because that is not a partition
<FourFire> so I'm wondering if I can/should install Ubuntu "properly" before doing anything else
<k1l_> FourFire: you should consider doing a real install
<njillings> FourFire: OK, not a user of WUBI
<MonkeyDust> FourFire  wubi is only a pseudo-installation, it's not the real thing
<njillings> FourFire: Long term I'd say give it its own real partition
<FourFire> Now is this dual booting thing more risky than WUBI?
<MonkeyDust> FourFire  wubi is something inside windows, it's not independent from it
<sk8r> kinda like a vm machine
<cfhowlett> FourFire, nope.  much safer.  wubi files are under your windows system, so all the weaknesses of windows are in force.
<FourFire> because I don't have a spare hard drive and I do NEED the data I have access to in windows
<k1l_> FourFire: wubi ist the most risky.
<nuclearbob_> is anybody here super clever with bash prompt escape sequences?
<erdinc> Merhaba linux severler
<njillings> FourFire: If you do it wrong, yes. If you delete your Windows Partition you'll remove Windows. Best way to create a partition is inside Windows, that way you can manage it.
<mosx1> when I upload files via ftp to my webserver, running apache btw, they have permissions 600.
<FourFire> I mean like something going wrong in the installation process
<mosx1> 600 seems a bit too restrictive...is that normal ?
<njillings> FourFire: As I said though, the Ubuntu LiveCD guides you through setting up a dual-boot
<pagios> hello
<cfhowlett> FourFire, wont' say it's impossible.  I would merely point out that wubi is being discontinued for dern good reason ...
<FourFire> ok, I think I'll hold off until I make one of those then
<pagios> how can i set a password on my console usb port?
<FourFire> yeah I understand
<MonkeyDust> FourFire  ubuntu is a lot easier to install than that other OS
<pagios> when i connect usb i just go into root without supplying any password
<FourFire> > that other OS haha
<pagios> i would like to have the tty login
<FourFire> which one is that?
<njillings> FourFire: It really does hand-hold you through, and there are guides on the Ubuntu Website with screen-shots to help you create a dual-boot system
<FourFire> ok thanks for your help
<FourFire> I'll be back here sometime
<sk8r> gedit can be used as html editor correct?
<njillings> sk8r: Yep, any text editor can
<njillings> sk8r: just remember to save with the correct extension such as .html
<TheHackOps> sk8r, Yes it even does syntax highlighting
<Panama> Is anyone here capable of offering assistance with a WINE issue I am having?
<sk8r> i figured it would be easier to set it aside for that since it is used for .sh anyways so that i don't confuse it....
<cfhowlett> !details|Panama,
<ubottu> Panama,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<njillings> TheHackOps: hmm, didn't realise that!
<sk8r> njillings: going thru a class for ftnhead and i didnt want to have to bounce between a vm or another real machine.
<TheHackOps> njillings, BlueFish is also good
<|nv|s|b|e> I have a serious question, but, before you ask the bot to tell me to ask, i have to ask, is it safe ?
<TheHackOps> If you want Auto-complete
<TheHackOps> Intelisense
<TheHackOps> Or PHP storm if you dont mind Java's lag on older machines
<njillings> invisible: is what save...
<xlaire> hello everyone
<cfhowlett> xlaire, greetings
<njillings> TheHackOps: Have used blue_fish. My personal fav at the moment is Aptana 3. Does all, JavaScript, PHP, HTML and even Ruby Apps
<sk8r> figured it would be easier to teach myself to use what i already have so i dont have to change but still convert if necessary  to turn in.
<TheHackOps> sk8r, Just starting html?
<sk8r> yea.
<TheHackOps> Dont use intelisense
<|nv|s|b|e> I want full confidence that i wont be ostracized for asking a serious question that in it self, has the ability to upset some peoples apple carts.
<njillings> sk8r: It depends on how much help you want. Some people (like me) like having it complete certain lines for you. If you enjoy writing out every line, and a lot do, then text editors are good.
<xlaire> just want to sit, watch and learn
<TheHackOps> |nv|s|b|e, go for it
<sk8r> i used visual basic like 15 yrs ago it seems in high school but this is different
<cfhowlett> |nv|s|b|e, we won't ostracize ... but we WILL ridicule ...
<njillings> xlaire: always welcome
<TheHackOps> njillings, It curbs the learning process alot
<TheHackOps> Doesn't force you to remember things
<njillings> sk8r: if you are learning HTML, check out http://www.w3schools.com
<Panama> I am having a problem with getting a game to run in the resolution that is native to my monitor.  I'm running Ubuntu 12.04, with WINE version 1.5.29...  The game will run in the proper resolution, if I set it to "Emulate Desktop", however this also has intermittent issues of having the launch bar and the top bar appear over the entire game, making it so that I cannot see everything in game
<njillings> TheHackOps: generally cuts the number of mistakes at times as well
<|nv|s|b|e> what, pray tell is the percentage of viability does this article have.  http://techrights.org/2013/05/15/ubuntu-and-microsoft-veteran/
<TheHackOps> Mistakes are meant ot be made
<Criten_> Anyone here have touchscreen experiance? I can't seem to get the config file to detect the calibration
<TheHackOps> We must break things to learn how to fix them
<droobey_> I reinstalled Steam from the software centre still wont connect
<MonkeyDust> |nv|s|b|e  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<|nv|s|b|e> ok
<auronandace> droobey_: there is also #ubuntu-steam
<njillings> TheHackOps: certain mistakes… others like leaving a rogue <h1> just gets annoying!!
<TheHackOps> njillings, WE MUST BREAK THINGS TO LEARN
<sk8r> njillings: calsses are thru ftnhead but they based everything off winders (lol). i wanna beable to stay consistant instead of having to relearn for my machine or bounce between multiple areas
<TheHackOps> sk8r, As someone who teaches people this stuff im telling you make as many mistakes as your can
<TheHackOps> then fix as many as you can
<njillings> sk8r: html is a universal language. Just learn the rules. If you make a mistake, don't give up, solve it
<njillings> sk8r: TheHackOps speaks the truth!
<TheHackOps> It allows critical thinking
<sk8r> and as i understand it if you use a wysiwyg kind of editor there is exta unneeded lines in the code
<TheHackOps> ew wysiwyg
<sk8r> thx hackops
<njillings> sk8r: depends what you mean by unneeded. Whitespaces are fine, even make it easy to read. Look up the source on Google, I dare you. It's just one big line
<sk8r> just reading about it made me think wtf?
<njillings> sk8r, TheHackOps: never used wsyiwyg for HTML so...
<SonikkuAmerica> !wtf | sk8r
<ubottu> sk8r: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sk8r> sry.
<xlaire> to avoid hand risk stop using mouse for layouting
<sk8r> i just thought that even though is makes it easier, it fluffs the code..
<TheHackOps> sk8r,It puts the wsiwyg designers own standards in
<TheHackOps> join #web
<TheHackOps> Would be more than happy to help u there
<njillings> sk8r: yeah, keep it simple for you. If you can achieve it in one line, do that. I have seen many 'optimising' and 'time-saving' programs that do the opposite
<TheHackOps> Im not a front end developer by job or nature, I know the spec inside out because i was interested but i can say that the best things are always the hardest
<xlaire> hey i have host web account online and can i use terminal to connect, create file and modify file?
<Criten_> xlaire, do you have ssh to the box?
<njillings> xlaire: your hosting company should have sent you details. But usually it's done by shh or sftp
<njillings> xlaire: sorry, ssh not shh!
<xlaire> no, ssh need to pay
<xlaire> thx guys
<njillings> xlaire: it should have sftp though. Thats the Secure File Transfer Protocol
<sk8r> that is what i was thinking, njillings. simplicity.
<njillings> xlaire: so you edit on your machine, then send the file up
<sk8r> they say you can tell who wrote a program or site just by looking at the way the code is written.
<KidBeta> how do i redirect the output of a program so nothing gets displayed in stdout (ie terminal)
<njillings> sk8r: it's like writing anything. You have a certain way of coding and of solving problems.
<sk8r> njillings: like how no two ppl have the same rational thought process?
<|nv|s|b|e> define rational
<Panama> I am having a problem with getting a game to run in the resolution that is native to my monitor.  I'm running Ubuntu 12.04, with WINE version 1.5.29...  The game will run in the proper resolution, if I set it to "Emulate Desktop", however this also has intermittent issues of having the launch bar and the top bar appear over the entire game, making it so that I cannot see everything in game
<sk8r> to remove emotion and make the best possible decision with positive outcomes to all parties involved if possible
<MonkeyDust> Panama  ask in #winehq
<|nv|s|b|e> nicely said
<sk8r> ty
<mosx1> does vsftpd have a umask setting ?
<sk8r> ty all for the answers. i really just wanted verification
<llutz> mosx1: man vsftpd.conf (anon_umask, local_umask)
<PottyTheShitter> Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and broad is the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it. 14 Because[a] narrow is the gate and difficult is the way which leads to life, and there are few who find it. Matthew 7:13-14
<njillings> sk8r: no probs. happy HTML'ing
<HexKey> On ubuntuserver 12.04 when i try nmcli dev i get NetworkManager is not running, how do i start it? and will it start on startup?
<sk8r> i'll be back when i need help
<roasted> Question - on 13.04 whenever I adjust my touchpad settings with the bottom of the 3 sliders, close, and reopen, the settings clearly don't stick. Another user duplicated this issue on a different system. Has anybody else seen this or know a way to work around it?
<otend> how can I remove LVM data from a disk when installing Ubuntu Server 13.04?
<otend> I want to completely format and erase the disk
<Koma> Hi all! I'm going to need some program to deply machine and make them organized. I was wondering what is better to use puppet seems famous but chef seems  more organized (looking at the site) any first eprson experience anyone?
<otend> but it spits out errors along the lines of THIS IS ONE PV OF SEVERAL IN AN LV.  IT IS NOT SAFE TO DELETE THE DATA.
<francesco_> Hello. I am looking for a CD cleaner for linux. All the CD cleaners that I found have a program for Windows installed in them. Can you suggest me anything (or any alternative)?
<hubbabubba> hi, when using apt-get upgrade, i see linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic is this the upgrade to ubuntu 13? or why are they kept back?
<somsip> hubbabubba: you have to say you really want to install them with 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<njillings> franceso_: do you mean something to erase CD-RWs?
<|nv|s|b|e> kb3
<hubbabubba> somsip: so this bring me to ubuntu 13? (i don't want that)
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | hubbabubba no
<ubottu> hubbabubba no: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<francesco_> njillings, no, I mean something to clean the CD drives.
<njillings> hubbabubba: it generally won't update the linux header files from apt-get. not sure why though. Otherwise if you load up the package update GUI, it will help
<hubbabubba> Pici: njillings somsip thx
<njillings> hubbabubba: dist-upgrade will upgrade your distro version
<hubbabubba> !dist-upgrade njillings
<xlaire> dced again
<Pici> njillings: no it wont. see ubottu's message above.
<francesco_> Hello. I am looking for a CD cleaner for linux. All the CD cleaners that I found have a program for Windows installed in them. Can you suggest me anything (or any alternative)?
<njillings> pici: ah true.. thanks
<Pici> francesco_: Whats a CD cleaner?
<hubbabubba> Pici: njillings although that caommand is confusing... maybe dist-upgrade is not the best choice :)
<|nv|s|b|e> fractaline-   explain (clean) you mean physically ?
<sk8r> oh. any other sites besides w3 that would be good to look into?
<MonkeyDust> francesco_  https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/442455-wiping-your-disk-drive-clean
<MonkeyDust> francesco_  that what you mean?
<hubbabubba> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<njillings> francesco_: AH. I see! Thought you meant CD drives. That guide is for HDDs
<francesco_> Pici, a CD cleaner is a «special» CD that allows you to clean the device that reads the CD/DVD, when they get dirty.
<|nv|s|b|e> lol
<njillings> francesco_: So you want to wipe your HDD then?
<sere> anyone know a good program to use my driod as a wireless keyboard and mouse
<MonkeyDust> not sure what francesco_ means
<|nv|s|b|e> he wants to physically clean the optics
<xlaire> open your cd player and get a cottonbuds and clean it gently
<francesco_> No, the CD cleaner that I have has some kind of a «brush» on in it, that cleans the device that reads the CD/DVD.
<MonkeyDust> i use my shirt to clean disks
<xlaire> then open the cd drive and let the lens read the cd cleaner
<Raccoon1400> I am using the nvidia drivers, but I can't get it to save my monitor configuration. The nvidia settings thing saves to xorg.conf, which then gets ignored on reboot. Ideas?
<xlaire> it will clean
<|nv|s|b|e> it has to be non abrasive and chemical free
<njillings> francesco_: OK, that link you gave is NOT what you are on about. Software will not clean a physical drive
<sk8r> toothpaste will clean discs well. just be really gentle
<xlaire> lol
<|nv|s|b|e> i cant believe we have digressed to this
<njillings> Raccoon1400: you change and save as sudo?
<sk8r> lolo
<francesco_> I already have a cd cleaner, but the software installed is for windows.
<njillings> |nv|s|b|e: Its a fun afternoon
<|nv|s|b|e> i c
<xlaire> open the cd drive
<sk8r> or morning depending on where you are
<francesco_> What do you do when the lenses of your CD/DVD drive gets dirty?
<xlaire> the lens will read it
<deusAnima> How can i disable combination <alt> + ` ?
<xlaire> and clean the lens
<Raccoon1400> njillings: yes, I did it with the nvidia graphical utility. The file is there, too.
<ActionParsnip> francesco_: buy a cd cleaner disk
<njillings> francesco_: Not let it get dirty in the first place. Never in all my years have I needed to clean a drive
<xlaire> francisco has cleaner disk
<xlaire> he need a software to perform the clean
<|nv|s|b|e> for what its worth, most optics are plastic nowadays, so, beware of your methods as well as any chemicals you use.
<francesco_> xlaire, The CD cleaner is a disk with a certain software installed in it, and it also provided with a little «brush» on its surface. When you insert the CD, the software installed tells the drive to put the lens under the little «brush» to let it clean it.
<njillings> francesco_: I don't know any Linux specific software, have you tried installing your software under WINE?
<soulflare3> they make disk cleaners that have small bristles that can clean the eye of a CD/DVD drive, never used them tho so not sure how well they work
<francesco_> njillings, no. I don't.
<xlaire> but if you let the drive read the disk, it will certainly read all the parts of the cd
<soulflare3> you can't software clean a CD/DVD drive if there are physical foreign objects on the lense ._.
<pm_> better get new cd from vendor
<francesco_> xlaire, yes. But it is less «efficient».
<|nv|s|b|e> collectively, depending on your ambient humidity, a can of air can usually accommodate sufficiently.
<njillings> soulflare3: he has a CD cleaner disk, but needs the software to actually run it
<olivier_bK> hi
<francesco_> xlaire, actually, the software tell the lens to go under the «brush» for a while, and then it follows a routine to establish if the lens is clean. Otherwise, it follows this procedure again.
<olivier_bK> somebody use audacity ??
<xlaire> i understand but i don't know any app for linux
<olivier_bK> i've installed audacity2.0 on my ubuntu-12.10
<soulflare3> njillings, I was not aware they actually needed software being that they can also clean CD and DVD players, that do not use software
<olivier_bK> is missing the menu bar
<njillings> olivier_bK: explain further
<xlaire> you may want to search for windows version and run in wine
<MonkeyDust> olivier_bK  i do
<olivier_bK> ??
<njillings> soulflare3: tbh, I never have needed to use one
<pm_> download from torrentz
<MonkeyDust> olivier_bK  it's in the speaker icon
<olivier_bK>  os how did you do for export your projet
<francesco_> Question: what would you suggest me to clean the lenses of my cd/dvd drive?
<xlaire> for me, i suggest manually using cottonbuds
<xlaire> open it gently wipe the lens
<francesco_> xlaire, «rough»! :D
<xlaire> be sure it is the drive has a defect
<xlaire> i am stupid, let the expert answer your question, going afk
<Pici> francesco_: This sort of has gotten offtopic for #ubuntu, ##hardware would be a better place to get an answer.
<auronandace> francesco_: perhaps better asked in ##hardware
<philinux> francesco_: try amazon. lots of stuff
<pm_> remove drive from machine & give it to repair to hardware vendor
<helmut_> hi
<MonkeyDust> bye new drive
<MonkeyDust> buy*
<olivier_bK> MonkeyDust, where is the button for save the audio piste
<francesco_> Ok. Sorry. The question was about Linux, since I would have liked to find a way to run the same application under Linux. Right now, I have a PC with a double partition, and I run the CD under Windows for that. Thank you very much.
<MonkeyDust> olivier_bK  ah, audacity, i thought audacious, my mistake
<soulflare3> I haven't needed them, i've just seen them
<MonkeyDust> olivier_bK  better ask in #ubuntu-studio, i guess
<olivier_bK> okai thanks
<roasted> Question - on 13.04 whenever I adjust my touchpad settings with the bottom of the 3 sliders, close, and reopen, the settings clearly don't stick. Another user duplicated this issue on a different system. Has anybody else seen this or know a way to work around it?
<Campfire> my ubuntu running slow
<Campfire> i,m not liking it
<Campfire> can we fix it
<Campfire> e
<MonkeyDust> Campfire  which version and what are you doing
<soulflare3> francesco_, you could try something like this (I have not used this product, only using it as an example) http://www.staples.com/Staples-CD-Drive-Cleaner/product_786397
<Campfire> 10.4
<overdub> Campfire, what does top say is sucking down resources?
<MonkeyDust> Campfire  10.04 is no longer valid or supported
<francesco_> soulflare3, I can't view the product.
<Campfire> no
<soulflare3> hmm, let me find another
<Campfire> ty md
<Campfire> in a good wy
<Campfire> way
<soulflare3> francesco_, try this one http://amzn.com/B0007U9SRE
<francesco_> soulflare3, I see. But is there written somewhere that it works for Linux too?
<soulflare3> It's not OS specific
<francesco_> soulflare3, yes, but, as far as I know, this CDs usually have a software installed in them, and, usually, this software is only for Linux. I have already a CD cleaner.
<llutz> francesco_: none of those "cleaner CDs" really work, regardless what OS. the brushes they use will cause micro-scratches on the lens they should clean, that leads into a destroyed drive, sooner or later. in normal surroundings, cd-drives don't need to be cleaned
<ActionParsnip> llutz: really? weird...
<soulflare3> francesco_, You could always try getting a new DVD drive, usually they run around 20-30 USD
<francesco_> llutz, soulflare3, I understand what you mean. First, I am talking about my laptop, and CD drives cannot be changed. Second, I have tried a CD cleaner on my PC (under Windws) and it solved the problem. I simply don't want to switch on linux all the time.
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I backup my files on host via command line? I have ssh access to it.
<soulflare3> CD drives can be changed on any PC, it just may require removing some screws
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  use rsync
<dave> Hey
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: Could you please explain it more, (I am newbie. :-P)
<francesco_> soulflare3, perhaps it's my fault too. I should treat my laptop better. :D However, would you suggest me anything about it? Some products? Liquids?
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  rsync -a --delete /home/username /media/some_external-drive
<soulflare3> NEVER put liquids inside your electronics
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<llutz> francesco_: laptop cd drive, so you can reach the lens easily when drive is opened. use a cotton swab with some ethanol, let it dry completely after that, if you really think you need to clean it
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: Ok, Thanks.
<francesco_> soulflare3, don't put liquids on your PC, don't eat, don't breath, don't speak, ... :D
<cotton> hah, i'm like "who mentioned me?"
<overdub> and NEVER use the --delete switch to rsync unless you're sure you've typed the right command
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  you can rsync over ssh
<francesco_> llutz, this scares me a little. But I will try.
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: Thanks a million
<francesco_> :D
<llutz> francesco_: don't use too much ethanol, the cotton should just be damp not dripping wet
<cotton> i prefer dry thanks
<soulflare3> lol
<francesco_> llutz, can I use just ordinary alchool? Where can I find ethanol?
<llutz> francesco_: i wouldn't use anything than ethanol, get it from next pharmacy. should be easy if you aren't living in scandinavia
<francesco_> Just in a normal pharmacy?
<MonkeyDust> or drugstore
<llutz> francesco_: try it, ask for it
<francesco_> This reminds me when I wanted to make a cloud chamber. :)
<francesco_> llutz, ok. Thank you very much.
<alireza_> james
<moinul> help
<SonikkuAmerica> !help | moinul
<ubottu> moinul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sere> steam on linux natively :)
<moinul> how to join a specific IRC server?
<realgpp> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<moinul> how to join a specific IRC server?
<MonkeyDust> moinul  type /join #channelname
<xlaire> moinul, /server then servername
<MonkeyDust> ah server, type /connect servername
<moinul> lets try
<sere> is the software-center repos different than synaptics? steam is only on software-center it seems?
<deusAnima> How can i disable combination <alt> + grave ?
<SonikkuAmerica> deusAnima: Is it just one Alt key that uses it?
<moinul> Thank you for the help :)
<iBelieve> sere: Software Center also shows commercially available applications
<deusAnima> SonikkuAmerica I think yes
<moinul> Thanks xlaire :)
<SonikkuAmerica> deusAnima: System Settings > Keyboard Layout and click the + near the bottom.
<iBelieve> sere, Commercial apps aren't in the regular repositories, Software Center handles them specially. That is probably why steam doesn't show up in Synaptics.
<deusAnima> SonikkuAmerica it will add new layout. or I dont understand you
<sere> iBelieve: ahh ok. thanks alot
<iBelieve> sere, you're welcome
<SonikkuAmerica> deusAnima: Right. One Alt key in your layout controls all the international dead-key shortcuts. That's what the whole layout hinges on.
<deusAnima> SonikkuAmerica, I want to delete this shortcut. because it overrides same shortcut in Midnight Commander
<deusAnima> but I can't find this shortcut in system anywhere
<SonikkuAmerica> AFAIK the shortcut keys aren't customizable.
<deusAnima> :(
<Dresk|Laptop> So I have an installation of Ubuntu (12.04.2) that was given to me with a custom version of CUPS built and installed (1.4.6) but without the source directory for CUPS anymore, so I don't have a makefile for uninstallation, nor is there any dpkg for it.  I want to install CUPS via Ubuntu's software manager at this point, but I'm uncertain how to proceed with this "dangling" older version that has no proper uninstallation
<K4k> Could someone help me out and take a look at my preseed file (https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5588337) and help me figure out why I get unmet dependency errors during install for xserver-xorg-video-all?
<nyRednek> ok, i have a hp psc that is connected to wifi router. i can print to it, but not scan...on another ubuntu install, i can do both
<nyRednek> what can i try to make this work?
<salimander_kane> using vpn internet speed is only ~20Mbps without its ~50. I'm using it on TCP port 443 as UDP wont connect. Is there anyway to increase the speed?
<salimander_kane> I'm using openvpn
<K4k> salimander_kane: probably a limitation of the connection to your vpn provider
<salimander_kane> K4k: no some people can get ~70 with the server i'm using
<salimander_kane> could it be that im using TCP??
<K4k> TCP does have more network overhead, but it shouldn't cause a ~30Mbps drop off
<K4k> Are you using different compression?
<salimander_kane> LZO as reccomended
<thecodeischaos> how stable is dwm on ubuntu?
<K4k> Might try switching that to something else if you can and see if anything changes. Other than that, as a client, I'm not aware of much you can do.
<salimander_kane> K4k: all i can do is switch it off. Hold on I'll give that a go
<majd> Hey #ubuntu - i'm trying to install mysql-python on my ubuntu10.04 machine. I get the error: http://dpaste.org/0S5UF/
<majd> and yes, i did install python-dev
<majd> and i still get the same error
<salamander_kane> K4k: no that didn't work at all. I was gettin ~0.2Kbps with LZO disable
<salamander_kane> K4k: different TCP port maybe? Any reccomendations?
<Aaruni> can this guide be used for ubuntu precise also? : https://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide
<troulouliou_dev> hi what is the name of the windows manager used in ubuntu ?
<njillings> troululiou_dev: Unity
<buengenio> how do i re-enable GLX on XOrg and also add the option to disable the touchpad while typing? I have a Synaptic touch pad...
<njillings> troulouliou_dev> Unity
<troulouliou_dev> njillings, this is the desktop manager; but the windows manager ? mutter / muffin / metascity .. ?
<njillings> troulouliou_dev> Ah OK, thought you meant desktop manager. Don't know, sorry
<SuperLag> on Slowaris... I have gz{cat,less,grep}... does Linux have these too? and if so, what package has them?
<d3vlabs> quick question
<d3vlabs> can i install the latest ubtuntu 13.x on a cpu that doesnt support PAE
<llutz> !info zutils | SuperLag:
<ubottu> SuperLag:: zutils (source: zutils): utilities for dealing with compressed files transparently. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9-6 (raring), package size 386 kB, installed size 2449 kB
<SuperLag> llutz: thank you, sir
<Aaruni> can this guide be used for ubuntu precise also? : https://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide (repost 1)
<njillings> d3vlabs> this guy seemed to solve it. 5 min google search: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2133887
<maui> how do i delete items ,just by dragging to the bin?!
<BluesKaj> d3vlabs, http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<Aaruni> maui: you can also select the icons, and then press the delete key, or Shift + delete to permanantly delete them
<njillings> maui: depends what you are deleting. Files? Drag and drop to place in trash. Not deleted. Aaruni is right for a permanent delete. Can also be achieved by emptying the recycle bin
<llutz> SuperLag: remember, those tools are named "z{less,grep,cat}" not gz*
<maui> in windows im used to click right and pick 'delete'
<maui> how come ubuntu does not give this option, since i do get a 'dialog' box when i right-click
<ActionParsnip> maui: you can do that, it's called 'move to rubbish bin'
<Aaruni> maui: that would just move them to the trash.
<njillings> maui: use the delete key, or use 'Move to rubbish bin'
<Aaruni> it won't delete, or free up space
<ActionParsnip> maui: ive seen issues with right click on some files, is it ok if you run nautilus and access the desktop folder therin?
<njillings> maui: remember to empty to trash, same as you need to in Windows
<maui> yes,
<maui> heh
<maui> 'move to trash'
<maui> i think im blind or somethign
<larusx> who
<llutz_> ho
<salamander_kane> K4k:???
<nyRednek> open up terminal and type rm <file>
<Aaruni> or rm -r <folder>
<nyRednek> Aaruni: that also works
<nyRednek> Aaruni: rm -f for the stubborn files
<salamander_kane> can somebody help with openVPN. When connected to VPN speed is ~20Mbps, not connected its ~50. Using TCP port 443
<Aaruni> nyRednek: you need to specify -r to remove directories
<njillings> salamander_kane: very unlikely to not get a speed drop using VPN. You are forcing further routing and encryption. Both of which lower overall data rates
<nyRednek> Aaruni: only if the directory isn't empty
<nyRednek> Aaruni: an empty directory can be rm'ed without -r
<llutz> nyRednek: it can't
<njillings> salamander_kane: how far is your openVPN connection?
<llutz> nyRednek: rm -r dir, or rmdir dir (if its empty)
<nyRednek> llutz: well, used to be...meh, i'm old and confused
<llutz> nyRednek: it never was
<nyRednek> again, second part of the statement
<salamander_kane> njillings: ~400miles
<salamander_kane> njillings: thats the closest server to me
<SuperLag> llutz: yep, once you mentioned the name... I looked further and saw that.
<SuperLag> llutz: thank you, again :)
<SuperLag> nyRednek: how old are you? :)
<uvala> hello, clawsmail is behaving strangely. first it didnt download emails, saying login details dont match (while they havent been changed). in the second trial failed again, this time returning timeout :995 error..in the third trial downloaded only some of new emails. and in the last trial a minute ago, the most horrific error came: Authentication failed:ERR [IN-USE] This account is being used by another session. Please try again in a
<uvala> few minutes...noone I know is using my account right now..HELP! _)
<salamander_kane_> njillings: sorry connection died
<larusx> ~/who
<nyRednek> SuperLag: not that old...mid 30s
<SuperLag> nyRednek: you're young, then :)
<llutz> hrhr, youngster
<njillings> salamander_kane> no worries, did you get my last message?
<nyRednek> SuperLag: have had three strokes since i turned 30, though, so that's my excuse :P
<salamander_kane_> njillings: no only the first
<njillings> Also if this is a public server, I doubt it can forward that much bandwidth to you anyway, so that's a bottleneck. If your connection starts spanning countries the number of links and alternative routes becomes excessively limited. That's why visiting overseas websites being hosted overseas are slower\
<uvala> I must add that these errors came for different accounts added to clawsmail
<salamander_kane_> njillings: no its private i think. and rated at 32000Mpbs so should be capable
<njillings> salamander_kane> hmm, there may be something wrong but I don't manage VPN's, just use them so I can't aid in debugging the issue.
<SuperLag> nyRednek: damn! Okay. You get compassion from me.
<njillings> salamander_kane> still I think it's unlikely it would be able to give you 50Mbps of link! Bottlenecks exist outside raw bandwidth such as latency which is derived from distance
<salamander_kane_> njillings: im using TCP port 443 if that helps. Would changing port help? I can't connect to UDP
<BlueShark> Hi
<BlueShark> ubottu: openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<nyRednek> SuperLag: no need for compassion...i just say, "i'm old and confused, LEAVE ME LONE"
<njillings> salamander_kane> it could help but you need one that your server will operate on as well as your router can open
<delac> audigy2 is not detected (not listed by either alsamixer or pulseaudio) even after several reboots, only hdmi audio shows? how to fix?
<njillings> delac> did you look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750858
<Trieste> Hi, I can't log into my Ubuntu One account, error "Authentication failed: OpenID authentication failed: Bad signature"
<megha> do vmware, kvm, qemu works flawlessly with ubuntu ?
<megha> because in arch linux i am fed up of config things after each kernel upgrade.. :(
<megha> is that the case with ubuntu too ?
<njillings> megha> do you mean to host a vm on Ubuntu, or run Ubuntu in a vm?
<megha> host a vm on ubuntu...
<salamander_kane_> njillings: ok thanks dude
<njillings> megha> sorry haven't had any experience there
<muhammadbilal> hi
<megha> njillings: np :)
<muhammadbilal> hi megha
<megha> hi :)
<muhammadbilal> hows ya?
<wallzero> Hey, folks. Is it possible to have a SecureBoot work with a LUKS partition?
<delac> njillings: thanks. I gues my problem is something more profound, as the card doesnt seem to be recognized in any of the logs etc...
<cryptoe> i removed some classpath enteries form  /etc/bash.bashrc file  did a source /etc/bash.bashrc  but still in the env is see the entries Am i missing something here?
<squig> is there a pack of different themes available for gnome3 fallback for 12.04?
<tgm4883> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<mrwappieblunt> good evening
<TaylerKing> guys
<TaylerKing> I need help
<TaylerKing> could somebody help me?
<oye> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<utfans05> !ask | TaylerKing
<ubottu> TaylerKing: please see above
 * tgm4883 pulls out his crystal ball
<TaylerKing> Guys, when trying to upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 13.04, I get "dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 18332 package 'libgnutls-openssl27':  `Pre-Depends' field, invalid package name `multi!rch-support': character `!' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._') E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)"
<SwedeMike> TaylerKing: how are you upgrading?
<TaylerKing> terminal
<TaylerKing> and I have tried with the update manager
<SwedeMike> TaylerKing: upgrade path is 12.04->12.10->13.04, not 12.04->13.04
<TaylerKing> ahh, how do I upgrade to 12.10
<TaylerKing> I done sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<tgm4883> TaylerKing, don't use -d
<TaylerKing> okay
<tgm4883> seriously, I wish we could scrub that from the internet
<TaylerKing> sudo do-release-upgrade doesnt work
<TaylerKing> it says No new release found
<TaylerKing> so if I am being a pain in the ass
<tgm4883> TaylerKing, are you fully up to date on 12.04?
<SwedeMike> TaylerKing: you have to reconfigiure software-manager (or wahatever it's called) to not only look for LTS releases.
<TaylerKing> okay, gimmie a second
<tgm4883> SwedeMike, +1, I had forgotten that
<TaylerKing> lol, I just moved from windows to ubuntu.. like this better so far
<TaylerKing> urgggh, now I get Software index is broken  It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<TaylerKing> lemme do some updates and I will get back to you. Thanks
 * TaylerKing is afk *
 * TaylerKing is no longer afk *
<TaylerKing> I am getting the multi!rch error again
<tgm4883> Yea thats odd
<TaylerKing> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 18332 package 'libgnutls-openssl27':  `Pre-Depends' field, invalid package name `multi!rch-support': character `!' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._') E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<TaylerKing> I cannot find any solutions
<TaylerKing> I might have to go back to windows :(
<tgm4883> TaylerKing, seriously....
<utfans05> TaylerKing: just back up what you want to save and do a fresh 13.04 install if youw ant it
<oye> Trial and error, it's how we all learn. In my linux newbie days, I was reinstalling the OS every three days.
<TaylerKing> Whenever I open Update manager I get "Not all updates can be installed Run a partial upgrade, to insall as many updates as possible"
<roasted> Question - on 13.04 whenever I adjust my touchpad settings with the bottom of the 3 sliders, close, and reopen, the settings clearly don't stick. Another user duplicated this issue on a different system. Has anybody else seen this or know a way to work around it?
<sawjig> TaylerKing, lol what
<th0r> oye, and my mentor kept screaming..."You don't reinstall linux...you FIX linux" <smile>
<BobJonkman1> TaylerKing: At worst, you may have to re-install instead of upgrading. You'll be able to preserve you /home folder (which should contain most of you configuration data, unlike the Windows registry)
<oye> TaylerKing: Most likely you can't do nothing, as you're stuck in a kafkian dependency hell mess that has no way back. It's recommended a back up of your important data, and then proceed to a clean install of the distro and version of your wish.
<thecodeischaos> i remember testing lots of linux distros years ago.... i ended up sticking with redhat...and now i use ubuntustudio
<sawjig> erp oye is who I meant to lol what at. I cannot understand how you would have to reinstall all the time.
<tgm4883> TaylerKing, what is the output of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<TaylerKing> that doesnt work either
<TaylerKing> I tried it with the flag -f
<sawjig> Were you like rm -rf / or something?
<tgm4883> TaylerKing, no, I asked what the output of it is
<TaylerKing> ok, lemme check again
<oye> sawjig: I was trying this and that, and more than one distribution. When I play, I play fo' real! :-)
<tgm4883> TaylerKing, or does it not list what packages are suppose to be installed
<TaylerKing> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tgm4883> oye, a reinstallation seems unnecessary.
<sawjig> oye, must not have had to get any work done installing a new distro every three days :P
<TaylerKing> The thing is, I got alot of school and I am a web dev. I am not the best at programming on computers lol
<oye> tgm4883: Seeing the last, I agree. :-)
<utfans05> TaylerKing: did you do that as sudo?
<TaylerKing> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? What should I do now?
<TaylerKing> ye
<oye> tgm4883: I was young, much younger than now. :-)
<TaylerKing> I am 11 lol
<oye> Err, meant for sawjig.
<utfans05> TaylerKing: are you doing something with apt-get already? cause thats typically what that means
<tgm4883> TaylerKing, Do you still have the graphical updater open?
<TaylerKing> Nope
<TaylerKing> I aint got shit open
<TaylerKing> only chromium and terminal
<tgm4883> and you ran that command with sudo?
<TaylerKing> ye
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> something thinks it's currently locked
<TaylerKing> and then I tried sudo -s and then apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sawjig> should search processes real quick
<h00k> TaylerKing: keep the language clean, please :)
<TaylerKing> but that didint work either
<utfans05> im thinking he needs to reboot and free up apt-get
<TaylerKing> sorry
<sawjig> make sure it's not still running.
<tgm4883> utfans05, +1
<TaylerKing> I tried
<TaylerKing> that
<TaylerKing> I have had this problem last 2 days
<TaylerKing> so I came here
<utfans05> TaylerKing: go ahead and reboot, even if you have, do it again, then only run sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade then post the output here using pastebin
<utfans05> !pastebin | TaylerKing
<ubottu> TaylerKing: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TaylerKing> err "The package system is broken"
<bugtraq> hello
<TaylerKing> okay, lemme restart in a minute
<bugtraq> do you speak spanish?
<TaylerKing> brb
<utfans05> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ari-Yang> !jpn
<imgx64> When I boot the live disk, the splash screen shows "<keyboard> equals <man in circle>". What does that mean? I'm just curious.
<utfans05> !jap
<tgm4883> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<utfans05> there it is
<costales>  /ignore #ubuntu* -ALL +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<utfans05> lol
<vanishing> kvothetech: hey..i finally compiled it! turns out its a bug
<tgm4883> 2 letter country codes
<utfans05> oh ok
<utfans05> TIL #ubuntu uses 2 letter country codes :D
<Prock81> with out encrypting home folder because its a family pc and they want auto login, and everyone is to use same settings, but also actual encryption is needed cause there is sensitive info that should be protected against theft... What could be used to lock/encrypt a Folder sitting on the desktop or where ever... with a different pass than the user account?
<tgm4883> Prock81, truecrypt
<usr13> TaylerKing: Just got here, but scrolling up I see that you were "trying to upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 13.04".  How do you skip 12.10?
<Prock81> can u tell me more about it
<tgm4883> !info truecrypt
<ubottu> Package truecrypt does not exist in raring
<vanishing> Prock81: you will love this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<utfans05> usr13 you cant, you have to go through each one
<tgm4883> Prock81, sure  http://www.truecrypt.org/
<usr13> Taylor: Did you do a fresh install?'
<utfans05> he logged off
<utfans05> restarting
<Ari-Yang> user82, you can't upgrade to 13.04 if you're on a LTS release. Though I might be wrong, I think you /can/ actually run a command in terminal for it to check updates of new ubuntu versions. You should google that. If that's the case, you might have to upgrade to 12.10 then 13.04, I know that one can't update from 12.10 to 13.10 (when it officially becomes released).
<tgm4883> usr13, my guess is that either A) He didn't know he was actually upgrading to 12.10, or B) using the -d option does something funky
<usr13> Sorry Taylor That was for TaylerKing
<Ari-Yang> oh...
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: you can upgrade from LTS to any version I think
<jrib> Ari-Yang: right, you /can/ upgrade, but you need to go through the releases in between
<Ari-Yang> yeah but you have to run a command
<usr13> tgm4883: I don't know about the -d option.  What is that?
<tgm4883> usr13, it's specifically to upgrade to the "development" release
<tgm4883> usr13, which is why people shouldn't be using it
<jrib> Ari-Yang: one can just use update-manager.  But by default it will only check for LTS releases.  One needs to configure the option to check for all releases.  There should be no need to use -d
<vanishing> usr13: usr13 you can find out the command with "man" or simple add --help
<vanishing> parameter*
<Ari-Yang> jrib, ah I see.
<Ari-Yang> well when I see 13.04 becomes more stable than it already is, I'll upgrade to it with software-updater. I'm on 12.10.
<usr13> vanishing: What command?  do-release-upgrade?
<platzhirsch1> I have all my media files (Pictures, Music, Videos) on another disk. Am I safe by just replacing the /home/user/music,pictures,videos folder by a symlink? Seems to work, just curious
<vanishing> usr13: whichever command you are trying to use..
<vanishing> for example, if you are trying to use "cut" and you are unsure what -d means
<vanishing> usr13: simply do man cut or cut --help
<mibofra> hi guys
<roasted> Question - on 13.04 whenever I adjust my touchpad settings with the bottom of the 3 sliders, close, and reopen, the settings clearly don't stick. Another user duplicated this issue on a different system. Has anybody else seen this or know a way to work around it?
<mibofra> why online accounts uses firefox instead of the integrated api to authenticate in facebook?
<mibofra> (ubuntu 13.10 dev branch)
<usr13> tgm4883: I thoug you would just change edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  and change Prompt=lts to Prmpt=normal.
<th0r> roasted, a workaround...set the values using synclient. you can add a command line to bashrc so those settings are set at logon
<tgm4883> usr13, yes that should be the correct way to do it (or graphically)
<mibofra> oh sorry I'll write in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> vanishing: I'm not trying to use a command, I'm trying to figure out what TaylorKing's problem is.
<usr13> tgm4883: Agreed.
<tgm4883> usr13, but people post how to do it prior to release, then people google how to upgrade and see the -d option. The issue is people blindly run commands they find on the internet
<tgm4883> usr13, a really, really STUPID thing to do
<roasted> th0r: I tried using synclient, but when I do that it also makes my usb mouse absolutely crazy. I switch between the touchpad and usb mouse quite often.
<elijah_> my ubuntu freezes up when it try's to goto lock screen, can someone help?
<Ari-Yang> elijah_, what version?
<usr13> vanishing: Thanks for the info, (it's good to let folks no how to easily find information about commands).
<elijah_> 13.04
<vanishing> usr13: :D
<usr13> elijah_: You might trun off the lock option, or just turn off screensaver.
<elijah_> how to turn off screen saver?
<elijah_> new to linux
<elijah_> my brother just installed this for me last night, got rid of windows.
<Prock81> cryptkeeper will work in 13.04?
<vanishing> elijah_: easiest option is to go system settings and brightness and lock
<Prock81> i ask cause i look at the reviews in the software center
<vanishing> Prock81: check this out
<vanishing> Prock81: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<usr13> elijah_: Depends on what Desktop Environment you use.
<Prock81> k'
<infexion> elijah: Up on the top of the screen go to system -> preferences -> screensaver if you are using gnome
<elijah_> ubuntu 13.04
<usr13> elijah_: In unity, click Dashboard icon and stype screensaver
<infexion> ^^
<usr13> elijah_: (... or something like that).
<usr13> *type
<elijah_> when I type it nothing shows up
<vanishing> elijah_: try system settings
<elijah_> k
<jebemmajku> hi how to set the windows to owerlap panels beacuse i am using awn dock in bootom and when i open some apps thet are over all screen i cant poing on down corner of it to resize it?
<mcbass> hello ! everybody
<CookieM> hello mcbass
<vanishing> jebemmajku: don't understand the question.
<mcbass> hi! CookieM that's my first time here
<CookieM> it's always somebody's first time
<jebemmajku> when i open an ap example text editor and it is streched by defoult like it is maxmized i can point on down corener of it beacuse my awn dock owerlaps it
<utfans05> that upgrade guy come back yet?
<mcbass> yep! you're right
<usr13> utfans05: Don't think so...
<utfans05> usr13: ok, im just waiting to hear from him.
<usr13> utfans05: (He said brb but you know how those b-backers are.... :)
<vanishing> jebemmajku: oh man...reading this makes my head hurt...
<vanishing> jebemmajku: if your problem is what i think it is
<jebemmajku> vanishing:  yes?
<vanishing> you can right click on awn and go to preferences
<vanishing> and choose a autohide mode
<jebemmajku> vanishing:  just to know i dont want to set it to autohide
<jebemmajku> hahahah
<vanishing> jebemmajku: if it does not hide, then it will always be in the way..
<vanishing> which I think is the problem you are trying to solve...right?
<jebemmajku> vanishing:  no on kubuntu ther is a option to set what hes higher priority
<usr13> jebemmajku: Can you elaborate/clarify?
<vanishing> usr13: im confused now..
<usr13> jebemmajku: So am I.  But you sai,  "i can point on down corener of it beacuse my awn dock owerlaps it" can you elaborate on it just a bit?
<vanishing> Prock81: btw, does that page solve your problem...:D
<usr13> *said not sai
<vanishing> a screenshot can be very helpful
<usr13> vanishing: good point.
<usr13> !paste | jebemmajku
<ubottu> jebemmajku: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Prock81> was still working with encfs ~/HideMe ~/SeeMe as a test before i tell my friend, ive convinced him to switch to linux
<jebemmajku> usr13:  in kubuntu ther is a option to set the priority of windows so if i maxmize windows it will go ower awn dock and i can clik on the window insted hire i cant beacuse awn dock goes ower it
<usr13> jebemmajku: *(a picture is worth alotta words)*
<vanishing> Prock81: it works perfectly, trust me..:D
<Prock81> ill look at both, he will will want GUI for it
<usr13> jebemmajku: If you right click on the bar at top of a window, do you get "Always on top" option?
<vanishing> Prock81: there is actually a gui thingy for encfs
<vanishing> its an indicator
<vanishing> let me dig it up for you
<Prock81> i read in the revies in 13.04 the gui dont work for it
<vanishing> hmm..let me grab that and test for you...
<vanishing> Prock81: should work..
<Prock81> but u have to start it be command line first? then load gui?
<vanishing> Prock81: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/cryptfolder-indicator-ubuntu.html
<vanishing> Prock81: no..its an indicator
<Prock81> cause when i run cryptkeeper i get a lock icon in hte launcher but it does nothing
<vanishing> Prock81: oh..im not talking about cryptkeeper
<vanishing> Prock81: im talking about encfs with cryptfolder-indicator
<Prock81> so both use encfs?
<vanishing> Prock81: im not familiar with cryptkeeper
<vanishing> Prock81: you can see cryptfolder-indicator as a front-end for encfs
<Prock81> hay another question one of his drives is going bad so he wanted to move all that stuff currently crypted with a windows program....
<Prock81> and while in linux i moved some of hte crypted files to usb then go back to windows to see if it can unlock it and it complane....
<vanishing> Prock81: yea..you can't do that im afraid..
<Prock81> with the encfs can it be moved around as being locked and unlocked later on a different medium?
<vanishing> Prock81: yes
<Prock81> sweet he will really love that
<Prock81> cryptfolder-indicator not in software center
<vanishing> Prock81: did you read through the link i gave you?
<Prock81> about to
<savio> Hello everyone
<vanishing> you have to add a ppa
<uvala> while there is no change in any of my mail accounts' configurations, mails cannot be downloaded for errors like timeout:995, login incorrect, another session is open etc.
<uvala> I am using clawsmail
<Prock81> encfs what is better block or stream
<boggle> UpdateManagerWarningForUnity3D when upgrading 12.04 --> 12.10 on Lenovo ideapad U410 -- http://pastebin.com/tTj6azQv
<shafox> i have installed lubuntu 12.04 32bit. it isnt letting me to connect to the home wifi. it was working good while installing bt after restart its nt taking the password says auth failed what to do ??
<Ari-Yang> shafox using proprietary wifi driver? if you aren't try that perhaps?
<savio> shafox: did you set correct encryption option while configuring your WiFi access point
<A1Recon> Is there a command to update google-earth??
<vanishing> A1Recon: depends on how you installed it originally
<shafox> Ari-Yang: i am on compaq laptop it has intel pro 100 wireless
<shafox> savio: i didnt config anything
<A1Recon> vanishing: deb file from its site
<vanishing> A1Recon: that way I'm afraid you will have to download the deb manually and install again
<vanishing> A1Recon: but there is a google ppa I remember
<Ari-Yang> shafox, see how I'm usin gthe wifi proprietary driver (Broadcam 802) http://gyazo.com/bbcb6b1dba1a4cb5a63ee30dcfb7b692
<A1Recon> vanishing: BTW how does it differ if i installed it one way or the other ??
<A1Recon> vanishing: and why does it differ?
<vanishing> A1Recon: if you installed through the google ppa, you can use apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to upgrade packages
<shafox> Ari-Yang: what am i looking for ?
<savio> shafox: while configuring WiFi access point in network manager check encryption setting I.e WEP WAP etc
<Ari-Yang> shafox, just go to software sources, go to 'additional drivers' see if you have proprietary wifi drivers.
<savio> shafox: also check if propritery driver is available to you
<shafox> savio: there is no network manager in lubuntu
<Prock81> im just still looking at options, what is there difference from dm-crypt vs encfs
<shafox> Ari-Yang: where to find the source?? source.list ??
<Ari-Yang> shafox, if you're on lubuntu I suggest you join the channel #lubuntu and ask there.
<shafox> Ok
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<shafox> Anyone around here knows lubuntu ?
<oal> I installed a mail server (iRedMail), and it asked me to set a FQDN as my hostname. I did, but not permanently. Now after a reboot, everything works fine, but my hostname is just "mail" as before. Is there any disadvantages to not using a FQDN hostname?
<drkphoenix> it does not reconize my internal wireless chip
<A1Recon> Does anyone know why the partitions for my data storage (on another HDD) interchange their names between "New Volume" and New Volume1" ?
<savio> oal:  I don't think that it will effect your operation but for DNS server FQDN is required to resolve your name server
<savio> Sorry mail server
<A1Recon> Does anyone know why the partitions for my data storage (on another HDD) interchange their names between "New Volume" and New Volume1" ?
<oal> savio, thanks. I use CloudFlare for DNS, nothing on my server.
<oal> savio, so I should be good just using "mail" as my hostname then?
<vanishing> A1Recon: you can change their name using gparted
<maui> i have vlc and codecs but this doest play
<maui> http://www.ahistoryofeurope.eu/A_History_of_Europe/Entries/2011/10/20_1._AD_312-390__Constantinian_Revolution.html
<drkphoenix> is there anyway to fix the computer not recognizing the wireless chip it is a 802.11 b/g broadcom bcm4311
<savio> oal:  http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fully_qualified_domain_name
<drkphoenix> is there anyway to fix the computer not recognizing the wireless chip it is a 802.11 b/g broadcom bcm4311
<swiss> drkphoenix: lspci -k
<savio> oal: it will not affect your mail server operation
<swiss> pastebin the output
<oal> savio, great. I'll read that article too. :-)
<swiss> oal: do hostname -f
<swiss> does that read your full hostname? or the short one
<drkphoenix> then what swiss
<oal> swiss, it just says localhost
<swiss> drkphoenix: pastebin the output
<A1Recon> vanishing: K
<vanishing> drkphoenix: give him the link to the pastbin
<vanishing> pastebin*
<maui> hello?
<drkphoenix> link?
<swiss> oal: ah, i was wondering if it had just changed ti there. What does /etc/mailname say?
<swiss> drkphoenix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<drkphoenix> what do i do here
<swiss> put the output of lspci -k
<oal> swiss, that file contains my domain name
<swiss> oal: the full one? that's what your mail server reads as the fqdn
<swiss> :)
<drkphoenix> i cant
<swiss> drkphoenix: why not?
<drkphoenix> i am not on the computer having the problems
<mah454> Hello
<drkphoenix> talking to you
<swiss> drkphoenix: i can't help you much if I can't get debugging output
<oal> swiss, ok, good. What if I want to set up mail on several domains, will it still use that domain as a "base" domain, or do I add more to that file?
<drkphoenix> so i have to manually copoy all of what came up then?
<bergelmir> will ~/.dpkg.cfg extend or replace my /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg? i think it extends it, but i want to be sure before create my own config file :)
<swiss> oal: uhh..... depends on the mail server. I don't know iRedMail
<vanishing> drkphoenix: or you can > output | pastebinit
<drkphoenix> i dont know how to do that
<swiss> drkphoenix: pastebin it on the other computer, give me the link
<drkphoenix> ok i will
<vanishing> or*
<oal> swiss, iRedMail is using postfix and dovecot. It has a control panel to add more domains, so maybe it handles it automatically :)
<mah454> i can not install ubuntu 13.04 in my Laptop ! I have LVM partition  , in installer (ubiquity) : after partitioning system automatic restart .
<swiss> oal: in that case, it might. I have a way-too-complex mysql-database-domain+userauth method on mine to do that
<boairc> anybody knows what kind of encryption is used for full-disk-encryption in ubuntu?
<boairc> also anybody knows how it impacts performance?
<oal> swiss, thanks for the help. iRedMail was very easy to set up. 5-10 minutes, and I had it all set up. So it probably takes care of this too then
<drkphoenix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671520/
<swiss> oal: most likely. I just do the dovecot/postfix method to do real stupidity in their confs :)
<swiss> drkphoenix: looks like it has a driver loaded, try running "rfkill list"
<swiss> you should be able to jsut tell me what that one says
<Tisgh> hi
<Tisgh> ubuntu has trouble detecting my wifi card
<Tisgh> how do i fix that
<Tisgh> i
<drkphoenix> i entered it nothing happened
<swiss> Tisgh: lspci -k, and pastebin it for me
<swiss> drkphoenix: interesting.... that means that it's not reading the card even though the driver is loaded. Someone else might be able to help you better than i can, seems to be a more complex issue
<swiss> if I was on the computer, i might do some poking around in the syslog file to hunt for issues, but I don't know what to have you look for in particular
<drkphoenix> is there anyone else here that can help
<vanishing> drkphoenix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vanishing> drkphoenix: try this..might help
<paulino> heloo
<drkphoenix> i have tried it
<paulino> who can help me
<paulino> have a system that will not boot
<vanishing> paulino: def will_not_boot():
<paulino> helloooo
<johnsmith> My sound card isn't detected.
<paulino> it is not mountin the root lv
<johnsmith> I reinstalled alsamixer and pulseaudio, but it still says dummy output in sound.
<lobato> paulino: do you have a usb with ubuntu live?
<iain_> Hi all, i've got a bit of an overscan issue using an Alienware M11x when using a dualheaded setup connected to an HD TV via HDMI.  The X-session is using the onboard intel graphics card.......And I'm hitting an error when trying to use xrandr.
<BluesKaj> johnsmith, any output from aplay -l
<paulino> no a cd
<lobato> thats great
<paulino> let me explain
<lobato> sure
<johnsmith> it says no soundcards found
<iain_> Should say right away that I'm actually using linux mint but that nobody there seems able to help....and since mint is based on ubuntu I thought I'd go back to the mothership to ask for help :)
<paulino> i ran out of space on the root lv
<DJones> iain_: I'm afraid mint isn't supported in this channel
<lobato> i see
<johnsmith> I checked online, and it says that it might be a bug from the new kernel. I have ubuntu 13.04 BTW. Is there any way I can go back to the old kernel?
<lobato> and what happends on boot time?
<iain_> djones> pretty pretty please could you help talk me through tweaking this, it's basically the same underlying OS, right? and most of what I need to do is tweaking terminal stuff which should be no different
<iain_> ...?
<iain_> when I type sudo xrandr --output HDMI1 --set underscan on
<imgx64> What should be my first destination to ask a question, mailing lists or forums?
<iain_> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<iain_>   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)
<iain_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  11 (RRQueryOutputProperty)
<iain_>   Serial number of failed request:  37
<iain_>   Current serial number in output stream:  37
<DJones> iain_: You'll wait for help in the Mint channel
<BluesKaj> johnsmith, lspci . look for Audio Controller
<paulino> i added aother HDD
<FloodBot1> iain_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulino> try to expand the lvm
<vanishing> johnsmith: yes you can, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<paulino> and it crashed
<lobato> it gives any error response?
<iain_> Djones> I've been trying for hours on end each session or a month and a half now.....Some very helpful community members have tried.
<vanishing> iain_: using compiz?
<netlar> I though the kernals were backward compatible
<iain_> nope, compiz doesn't work with cinnamon, would love to be using it....
<iain_> vanishing> I do have it installed though (being a die-hard ubuntu fan I isntalled it before knowing it wouldn't work....could it be the issue?)
<DJones> iain_: Please stop asking, Mint isn't supported here#
<lobato> i have no experience with lvm so i can't help much about it. but what i 'd try, is to update and reinstall grub using your live cd
<vanishing> iain_: I honestly don't know..
<vanishing> iain_: if the mint channel can't help
<vanishing> i would search "X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does  not exist)
<vanishing> iain_: not sure if this is relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1778584
<Humanz> i rembember for reinstall grub is fdisck
<johnsmith> Is pulseaudio and alsa-base my sound drivers? Because I installed them and my computer's still showing no sound drivers.
<vanishing> johnsmith: if you go in a terminal and type alsamixer
<vanishing> johnsmith: anything shows up?
<iain_> Thanks vanishing reading up, potentially one new lead thrown up ;-)
<vanishing> iain_: np
<johnsmith> It says "no such file directory"
<Humanz> what is alsamixer
<Humanz> ?
<vanishing> Humanz: its a mixer for alsa driver
<vanishing> Humanz: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<jak2000> i have the mailboxes  in /var/spool/mail/  my question is, i want delete all mailboexes (preview i make a backup), and recreate it with empty mailboxes? how to?
<Humanz> thanks
<vanishing> Humanz: haha..actually wrong ping
<vanishing> johnsmith: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<johnsmith> It says that it's already in the installed.
<angs> I want to resize sdb4 parition of my sd card by "resize2fs /dev/sdb4 1900M" but it outputs "open: No such file or directory while opening /dev/sdb4". could anyone tell me what is wrong with it?
<dtcrshr> hello , im adding a network printer, but the button "look for network addresses" does nothing
<dtcrshr> how do i fix this, or add manually a printer i know the ip
<vanishing> johnsmith: can you do cat /proc/asound/cards | pastebinit
<vanishing> and give me the link?
<johnsmith> It says.The program 'pastebinit' can be found in the following packages:
<johnsmith>  * pastebinit
<johnsmith>  * pastebinit
<johnsmith> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<FloodBot1> johnsmith: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vanishing> johnsmith: or you can just cat /proc/asound/cards and pastebin the output
<gioco> aloa
<johnsmith> When i put "cat /proc/asound/cards" it just says "no soundcards"
<vanishing> johnsmith: sudo apt-get purge alsa-base pulseaudio && sudo apt-get install alsa-base pulseaudio && sudo alsa force-reload
<vanishing> johnsmith: see if that works
<mojtaba> Hi, Can anybody tell me what is the difference between the soft-link and hard-link? I did not get it.
<alecb> how can I manually set my gtk icon theme in a custom wm? (ie, by editing my .gtkrc-2.0 or something?)
<proby> mojtaba, https://www.google.tn/search?q=softlink+vs+hardlink&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<mojtaba> proby: I have google it, but I did not get it as I was a windows user and pretty new to linux
<llutz> mojtaba: http://techthrob.com/2010/09/26/softlinks-vs-hardlinks-a-quick-explanation/
<proby> mojtaba, soft link is a shortcut , hardlink is an actual copy
<mojtaba> proby: Then why we use hard link instead of coping that file?
<proby> read the tuto , am not that expert
<llutz> proby: its not a copy of the contents
<proby> llutz , :)
<AleXa> What does word "mainline" in IT mean? Like "mainline Linux", "mainline Linux kernel", etc.
<AleXa> ?
<sicarie> Hello, I have an HP server running ubuntu 12.04 and I'm trying to get their conrep app to work, but having issues
<johnsmith> I did it, and it still says dummy output.
<sicarie> If I download the conrep files, it says it's failing on a lib, I google the lib, and it's lib2xml, I try to install that, and it's failing dependency perl-base
<sicarie> Attempt to install perl-base I get
<sicarie> perl : Depends: perl-base (= 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.2) but 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.3 is to be installed
<KWhat_Work> Hey do you guys have a brunch command?  If so, What is it?
<navigator88> ciao
<navigator88> !list
<ubottu> navigator88: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<akamrdos> hi
<akamrdos> hi
<mojtaba> llutz: Thanks, I got it.
<alecb> bump: how can I manually set my gtk icon theme in a custom wm? (ie, by editing my .gtkrc-2.0 or something?)
<fallout> hey, how can I get debug symbols for the perf tool part of linux-tools-common?
<ajp> can someone help with an upstart script? http://pastebin.com/v7GzqKyL
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<ninjabox_> Hi everyone. Is there anyone here who could assist me with an issue im having?
<alecb> ninjabox_: irc etiquette: just ask, don't ask to ask
<ninjabox_> Fair enough
<ajp> having trouble with upstart: http://pastebin.com/v7GzqKyL here's the script. The subscripts work but the upstart doesn't... I've tried starting and stopping the service with no luck
<ninjabox_> My Network-Manager service has to be restarted every time i turn on my computer, any ideas?
<killer> hey
<ninjabox_> Wont connnect otherwise.
<killer> how can i change the dependency of a  deb file
<ajp> killer: you should be able to do it through the Ubuntu software center options
<vanishing> killer: most of the times you don't want to do that
<sicarie> ajp: any way to do it over command line? I think that might solve my issue as well
<vanishing> killer: but you can do it using dpkg-deb to extract the content, edit control, then rebuild using dpkg
<sicarie> vanishing: any way to force install a .deb without it checking dependencies?
<ajp> sicarie: I'm sure there is a CLI way, I'm not sure of the exact way through CLI
<ajp> vanishing is on the right track
<SonikkuAmerica> sicarie: Check the man pages: [ info dpkg ]
<vanishing> sicarie: there is, but I can't pull it out of my head
<vanishing> sicarie: i think its --force-depends or something
<sicarie> Thanks, SonikkuAmerica is right, I need to RTFM, I'm just on a bad connection so it's annoying :)
<sicarie> Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> sicarie: By no means is that an RTFM... at all
<sicarie> vanishing: it's --ignore-depends
<sawjig> sicarie, you probably have the manpages installed locally unless you explicitly removed them..
<sawjig> So what does your bad connection have to do with it? :P
<mojtaba> Does anybody know rsnapshot utility?
<sicarie> sawjig: I do, I'm not local to the server. I have to connect to the annoying VPN that keeps dropping me
<vanishing> sicarie: yep..thats the one..:D
<K4k> Is there a way to edit the gfxboot.cfg in the isolinux directory to remove the language prompt from the install CD?
<sawjig> sicarie, well you can look up manpages with google too you know :)
<sicarie> Thanks SonikkuAmerica and vanishing!
<SonikkuAmerica> sicarie: You're welcome
<sawjig> Don't have to use the local manpages.
<sawjig> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/dpkg-deb.1.html
<vanishing> np
<killer> hey
<killer> anyoone can help me to edit dependency of *.deb file
<theadmin> killer: You can't just do that, you'd have to rebuild the package from source.
<fallout> any idea what package I need to get debug symbols in gdb for perf (linux-tools-common), currently get Reading symbols from /usr/bin/perf_3.5.0-25...(no debugging symbols found).
<eoo> hi
<eoo> anyone here
<eoo> ive got a question
<killer> theadmin: can't i just edit the control file of it
<theadmin> killer: That might work, but doesn't sound like a good idea to me... If a package depends on something it's usually for a reason
<eoo> hello
<l057c0d3r> eoo, what was the question
<eoo> erm
<iain_> vansihing> still no joy.....tried installing font packs for xorg via synaptic....
<eoo> im using ubuntu 13
<eoo> gnome
<iain_> and restarting x.....
<iain_> same problem
<eoo> running cinnamon 1.8
<proby> eoo , one line
<eoo> soz
<theadmin> eoo: Cinnamon is not supported
<eoo> i know
<eoo> how do i edit gdm wallapaper
<l057c0d3r> eoo  there is no actual tool to do it
<Y_Bishry> hi
<l057c0d3r> and there are two different places that need to be edited
<killer> theadmin: ubuntu dependency says linux-kernel-headers depends onlibc(2.14) while folks at ##linux says it doesn't depend on it
<eoo> where can i locate the file
<proby> eoo , gdm version ?
<theadmin> eoo: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-customize-gdm-36-login-lock.html -- see here.
<l057c0d3r> first get gdm3setup
<eoo> latest i think
<eoo> ive got that
<eoo> i waana view the background-image file for gdm
<proby> eoo , http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+edit+gdm+theme+cinnamon
<l057c0d3r> k what i did was chose one of the default backgrounds..  and then went into /usr/share/backgrounds/gnome..  and replaced the selected one with the actual picture i had
<l057c0d3r> then replace the noisetexture.png in /usr/share/gnome-shell-theme/ with the same image only png version in
<eoo> dude im running ubuntu
<eoo> thanks <l057c0d3r>
<CYN> I am trying to access a Time Machine Mac partition to get a file off there. I have managed to find a script which apparently has worked for some people but I am clueless at trying to get the directories correct in the script so it works. Basically I need to get one file from that hard drive, and I need help doing so using Ubuntu. Help would be appreciated
<l057c0d3r> then edit the .css file in /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/  search for the noiseytexture.png in that file
<l057c0d3r> and look below it one or two lines..  u will see repeat..  replace with no-repeat
<eoo> noisetexture.png does not exist there
<bugtraq> yuhuu
<mojtaba> Does anybody know rsnapshot utility? I want to backup my server.
<mojtaba> I want to do a whole backup
<mojtaba> Can anybody help?
<l057c0d3r> noise-texture
<l057c0d3r> something like that
<l057c0d3r> if u do an ls..  u should be able to find the one im talking about
<eoo> oh yeah
<eoo> i know what u mean
<llutz> mojtaba: edit your rsnapshot.conf and add a line like "backup /    yourbackup-target/"
<mojtaba> llutz: I want to do a full backup of my server which I have ssh access to it. (mysqls, emails, files, ...)
<brontosaurusrex_> mojtaba, looks like a perl script around rsync
<mojtaba> brontosaurusrex_: I am pretty new to linux and this is the first time I am doing this task.
<lavish> hi all. I've bought a Lenovo B590 which is certified for ubuntu. The OS does not even boot unless acpi=off is provided as a kernel parameter. This happens on both 12.04 and 13.10.
<llutz> mojtaba: yes, and if you want to use rsnapshot for it, you have to configure it
<mojtaba> llutz: can you help me for its configuration?
<vsMS> Hi. Can anyone help with this error: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: issue: unable to identify a filesystem in hd1; safety check can't be performed.?
<brontosaurusrex_> mojtaba, i always end up doing custom scripts
<mojtaba> brontosaurusrex_: How do you do it?
<brontosaurusrex_> mojtaba, bash scripting
<mojtaba> brontosaurusrex_: May I know your way of doing it?
<brontosaurusrex_> mojtaba, its usually like: a. copy from a to backup/a and b to backup/b b. export mysql databases to backup/mysql ... ect c. compress everything
<killer> can u guys help me with this "dpkg-deb: error: control directory has bad permissions 700 (must be >=0755 and <=0775)
<brontosaurusrex_> mojtaba, but iam not a server expert
<mojtaba> brontosaurusrex_: May I have those commands in detail?
<brontosaurusrex_> mojtaba, hold on ...
<mojtaba> brontosaurusrex_: Thanks
<vsMS> killer: it looks like the deb you're trying to build has wrong permissions in debian/control
<llutz> killer: chmod 755 path/to/your/project/control
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  like so sudo rsync -avv --progress --delete /home/username [remote user@remote ip address]:/home/username/backup
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: Does this backup the databases also?
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  thhe whole of /home
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: Is the database available in the home? Because I could not find them there.
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  the people in #ubuntu-server can tell you better
<eoo> <l057c0d3r>
<eoo> ur awesome :p
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<killer> i dun know but it is unable to change them , even as sudo user
<l057c0d3r> yoru welcome eoo
<l057c0d3r> here's some fun..  as a normal user  type apt-get moo
<vanishing> killer: elaborate?
<vanishing> killer: error messages?
<brontosaurusrex_> mojtaba, keep in mind that this is specific for my purposes, but you should easily hack around that, its pretty simple and direct.
<bjd> hello
<mojtaba> brontosaurusrex_: Yes, thanks
<bjd> i have been out of linux for a while now
<eoo> hmm
<bjd> i'm running ubuntu and i need to install PHP that I download from the php website
<eoo> lool
<bjd> but it is not a standard .deb file
<MonkeyDust> bjd  use tasksel to install php et al
<bjd> how does one install software from binary
<killer> vanishing: after changingg the permissions , it still is saying "dpkg-deb: error: control directory has bad permissions 700 (must be >=0755 and <=0775) "
<l057c0d3r> well if its a .deb file....  gdebi works rather nice
<bjd> MonkeyDust, thanks will have a look at tasksel
<vanishing> killer: what command are you executing?
<l057c0d3r> oh just seen that its not a standard deb  heh
<killer> chmod 755 tmpdir/DEBIAN/control , also tried it as  a  superuser
<killer> dpkg -b tmpdir linux.deb
<bjd> MonkeyDust, I don't have tasksel installed?
<MonkeyDust> bjd  it's in the repos, instal it like any other package
<brontosaurusrex_> bjd, visit ubuntu server docs
<bjd> thanks
<brontosaurusrex_> bjd, probably https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bjd> brontosaurusrex, thanks.
<bjd> brontosaurusrex, once installed - can I upgrade the mysql and php versions?
<brontosaurusrex_> bjd, they will be upgraded to whatever is the latest version in repos
<bjd> brontosaurusrex, thanks.
<brontosaurusrex_> bjd, dunno about manual upgrades, never done that on a server
<treehau55> hello, can anyone provide me a stock, default, never edited before nsswitch.conf that comes on a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04?
<th0r> treehau55, have you looked in /usr/share/base-files?
<treehau55> ill check
<treehau55> yeah its there, the problem is, I installed some crappy software that modified the nsswitch conf and I am not sure if this is the stock copy or not
<th0r> treehau55, the modifiled file should be in /etc
<treehau55> awesome
<treehau55> lets see if this solves my problem
<treehau55> i have had port 80 issues ever since I installed this gem
<mustmodify> Does anyone here have experience with chroot?
<bestdnd> is there a way to have the terminal at alt+f1 run utop on startup?
<th0r> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mustmodify> because I didn't want to flood you with a long explanation, especially if it would produce no results.
<mustmodify> But ok here goes.
<bestdnd> is there a way to have the terminal at alt+f1 run htop on startup?
<utfans05> !htop
<alecb> is there a way to get dzen2 xft support without having to manually compile it?
<histo> treehau55: the only diff is the hosts line: files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<mustmodify> I am using chroot to jail certain SFTP **note, sftp not ftp** users who wish to deposit sensitive data onto my server to have it processed. I created a group, sftp, whose users are automagically chrooted. I have an app, running as "regular" (not root, not chroot) user "app". The app wishes to process those files and then delete them. But because of the permissions on that directory (which I thought when setting this up were requirements to get chroot to 
<histo> alecb: yes
<brontosaurusrex> bestdnd, put htop into .bashrc ?
<histo> alecb: You'd have to to set it to auto login then edit your bash_profile or bashrc to run htop on start if it auto logged in on tty1
<vsMS> Hi. Can anyone help with this error: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: issue: unable to identify a filesystem in hd1; safety check can't be performed.?
<alecb> histo: I think you confused me with bestdnd ?
<roasted> Question - I'm noticing that within the touchpad menu of system settings that none of the settings I adjust (in terms of the sliders) stay in place when I close and reopen. Is anybody else seeing this, or am I doing something wrong?
<th0r> vsMS, a guess would be that you have /dev/hd1 in the grub config, when it should be something like /dev/hda1 or /dev/hdb1
<bestdnd> <brontosaurusrex>, where is this file? how do i set it to login?
<histo> bestdnd: let me find you some linkage
<bestdnd> thanks
<iceroot_> bestdnd: ~/.bashrc
<iceroot_> bestdnd: but dont!!! put htop in that file
<brontosaurusrex> bestdnd, cat ~/.bashrc
<vsMS> th0r: no, I don't have /dev/hda1 or /dev/hdb1. In my system I have two 3TB disks without any partition on it. They are configured as raid1 and containing a LVM
<th0r> raid....would have been nice to know that
<wN> and now you know ◕‿◕
<histo> bestdnd: http://www.debianadmin.com/how-to-auto-login-and-startx-without-a-display-manager-in-debian.html   same principal
<maui> is it true that you are in danger of windows virus if you use wine?
<bekks> vsMS: The grub device hd1 is the equivalent of /dev/sdb
<maui> what about hackers? do i need a fireweall?
<iceroot_> maui: you are not in danger
<maui> yea yea everyone say that iceroot
<iceroot_> maui: then why asking?
<maui> how do you know that ppl out there wont make viruses for ubuntu?!
<maui> as they make for windows
<iceroot_> !virus | maui
<ubottu> maui: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<maui> thats not a logical answer is it? ''you dont need it... ''--> BUT why not?!
<MonkeyDust> maui  because, if someone would make one, 1000 others woud find and cure it
<iceroot_> maui: you cant know, of course there can be virus but
<maui> oh..
<MonkeyDust> maui  before it can do harm
<iceroot_> maui: its not an issue in the GNU/Linux world
<maui> so programmers keep fixing ubuntu viruses? is that what you say?
<vsMS> ubottu: trust me: I get reports of about 400 virus events on our linux systems per day ;-)
<ubottu> vsMS: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yeats> maui: you can install clamav if you're paranoid
<iceroot_> maui: they keep fixing bugs and exploits
<wilee-nilee> maui, Name the advantages for making badware for linux, people do it foe reasons, usually income.
<vanishing> vsMS: you are talking to a bot..
<iceroot_> maui: just install the latest security updates and then everything is fine
<maui> malice
<maui> ppl make viruses to steal info
<iceroot_> maui: you have a technical support question?
<maui> how do i install the latest security updates?
<iceroot_> maui: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<iceroot_> maui: or use the software center which is offering you updates automaticly
<yeats> maui: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/tutorials/l-harden-desktop/ - an older article, but the programs and setup haven't changed - not necessary for casual use, but sounds like you have more concerns than most
<wilee-nilee> maui, What is the % of people using open sources and is this a profitable pursuit, in comparison to MS.
<iceroot_> wilee-nilee: of course it is
<iceroot_> wilee-nilee: Linux is the most used system in the world (expect desktops)
<iceroot_> wilee-nilee: smartphones, router, server, embeded systems and so on
<wilee-nilee> iceroot, Yu miss my point here
<vsMS> th0r: do you have an idea about my issue?
<roasted> Question - I'm noticing that within the touchpad menu of system settings that none of the settings I adjust (in terms of the sliders) stay in place when I close and reopen. Is anybody else seeing this, or am I doing something wrong?
<alecb> can someone just mention my nick? -- configuring my client
<iceroot_> alecb:
<MonkeyDust> alecb  i love you
<MonkeyDust> that all right?
<bekks> MonkeyDust: We wont tell your wife ;)
<alecb> thanks
<Guest40744> maui: most virus infections come trough installing infected software. If you limit yourself to only install software through ubuntu software center it is very very likely that you won't get any virus from there. Software there come from source code, or thrustworthy sources, is carefully tested...
<brontosaurusrex> Guest40744, he is talking about wine
<Guest40744> maui: the windows world suffers a lot from virus infection because of the default software installation method: you get a software from someone who may have been infected, or download the software from "somewhere" on the internet...
<brontosaurusrex> and if wine is any good, than it should run viruses as well
<iceroot_> brontosaurusrex: it does
<iceroot_> brontosaurusrex: but it will not affect the GNU/Linux system
<Guest40744> maui: about viruses coming from wine... I remeber someone testing it from a long time ago
<brontosaurusrex> no, but it can probably kill a user dir?
<iceroot_> brontosaurusrex: it can kill everything which belongs to the user wine is executed
<brontosaurusrex> right
<iceroot_> brontosaurusrex: because of that you should NEVER use root-shells or something else when not needed
<genii-around> If you set some wine drive letter to a real directory the user owns it's entirely possible
<Guest40744> but, for a program to infect a linux system coming from wine, it should have been specifically designed for it. Why someone would create and another person actually run it is beyond my mind
<Guest40744> it cant do any harm besides your personal data if you don't run it as root
<iceroot_> maui: the windows-program which is running inside wine can only access the wine-prefix-dir not your home, because the default that your home can not be accessed
<iceroot_> maui: and if you are afraif of wine can kill your system DONT USE WINDOWS-SOFTWARE. Use FOSS software from the ubuntu repos instead. its that easy and i guess everything is said to that topic
<netlar> If you trying to shutdown from the login screen and someone is still logged in, there is suppose to be a safety key right?
<BluesKaj> maui, http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Why-Linux-Will-Never-Suffer-From-Viruses-Like-Windows/
<bekks> netlar: Uhm - no. If root shuts down the box (or someone with the privileges to do so), it will be shut down.
<genii-around> iceroot_: If you did something unsafe like put D:  as /home/yourusername conceivably something malicious could wipe it out from in WINE
<mustmodify> I am using chroot to jail certain SFTP **note, sftp not ftp** users who wish to deposit sensitive data onto my server to have it processed. I created a group, sftp, whose users are automagically chrooted. I have an app, running as "regular" (not root, not chroot) user "app". The app wishes to process those files and then delete them. But because of the permissions on that directory (which I thought when setting this up were requirements to get chroot to 
<netlar> bekks: ok, thanks, but I when I try to shutdown at the login screen and I am still logged in, then press the shutdown button from the dialog box, it will hand and I have to manually turn off the machine
<iceroot_> genii-around: and when i start my x-session as root, and if i delete my home, and if i execute dd thew wrong way and when i chmod 777 the complete system and so on
<bekks> netlar: Then it is actually working - didnt knew that something like that was implemented at all.
<genii-around> iceroot_: Yup
<netlar> hang*
<iceroot_> genii-around: if you do stupid things, hopefully everything will break
<iceroot_> genii-around: so that you learn why it was wrong
<iceroot_> genii-around: s/you/someone
<netlar> bekks: Well not sure it is actually working, becuase I still need to push the power button on the computer to shut it down cause Ubuntu screen just feezes
<vanishing> netlar: next time try the magic sysrq key..feels more subtle..:D
<bekks> netlar: So the basic information is "my ubuntu freezes when trying to shut it down" - why didnt you tell us that from the beginning? :)
<netlar> bekks: sorry for the missinformation
<netlar> bekks: I was just reading a post on launch pad about a safety key
<bagabuntu> is anyone using 13.04 64 bit?
<vanishing> bagabuntu: a lot i think
<bagabuntu> vanishing:  are you?
<vanishing> bagabuntu: im running 64 13.10
<bagabuntu> i need some help
<maui> do i have to manually sudo update the rkhunter:(?
<iceroot_> maui: sudo update is not for updating packages
<bagabuntu> i need siomeone to get me builld-essencials whit all dependicis for 13.04
<bagabuntu> vanishing:  i can only dl 13.04 on site
<netlar> So no one has tried to shutdown the machine from the login screen when someone is logged in?
<vanishing> bagabuntu: ah..can't help you with that...
<bagabuntu> ther is no more on cd
<vanishing> bagabuntu: yea, i upgraded from 13.04 alpha
<bagabuntu> and i can dl packets from internet 1 by 1 but i dont know what
<bagabuntu> somone using 13.04 64bite?
<usr13> netlar: Does sudo shutdown -now   or   sudo halt  work from tty6
<iceroot_> !offline | bagabuntu
<ubottu> bagabuntu: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<vanishing> bagabuntu: i believe you can get that information on launchpad
<iceroot_> bagabuntu: alsp packages.ubuntu.com
<bagabuntu> ty will try
<netlar> usr13: ok, but that is great.  I am just thinking of maybe giving this computer to people that on not that savy with regards to cli
<vanishing> bagabuntu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/amd64/build-essential/11.6ubuntu4
<vanishing> check the package relationships part at the bottom
<netlar> usr13: but thanks for the work around
<bagabuntu> ther is no raring hire http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/
<proby> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<vanishing> bagabuntu: huh?
<BluesKaj> vanishing, think he meant higher as in more recent
<vanishing> BluesKaj: that build should be the most recent one on raring..
<vanishing> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/amd64/build-essential/11.6ubuntu4
<bagabuntu> vanishing: SOUD I GET Package crossbuild-essential-arm64 or normal?
<vanishing> bagabuntu: erm....you just need normal i think
<Sanpreet> hello
<savio> Sanpreet: hi greetings
<netlar> I ran Fedora for a few days, and when I attempted to log out it gave me a new dialog box asking for admin password to shutdown.  That was kind of what I was expecting with Ubuntu
<Sanpreet> Do anybody know about bash
<th0r> Sanpreet, lots of folks
<vanishing> Sanpreet: its the default shell...i think a lot of ppl know it
<bagabuntu> vanishing:  omg and half of pacages buils essencal depends  have other packages thet depends
<vanishing> bagabuntu: lol..thats why apt-get build-dep is good
<vanishing> :D
<bagabuntu> i go die
<vanishing> bagabuntu: my bad
<vanishing> wrong command
<Loshki> !ask | Sanpreet
<ubottu> Sanpreet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sanpreet> What is bash script
<Sanpreet> what is kernel
<genii-around> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<th0r> Sanpreet, you might want to start by reading some of the docs on the linux documentation projecxt
<Sanpreet> ya
<Sanpreet> application of electronics using linux
<Sanpreet> how to learn kicad
<Sanpreet> Any help
<roasted> new kernel broke my suspend <_<
<k1l> Sanpreet: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<vanishing> Sanpreet: you will have to go on kicad site and research there...
<k1l> Sanpreet: for general tech/ubuntu-talk we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<vanishing> roasted: 3.9 kernel?
<Sanpreet> what is new in ubuntu 13.04
<roasted> vanishing: no, 3.8.0-21 over 3.8.0-19. But cancel that, it seems to be working now that I've rebooted 4 times.
<vanishing> roasted: lol..the same thing happened tome today..
<roasted> vanishing: suspend broke until you rebooted a few times?
<savio> Sanpreet: new kernal new unity stack and lot more
<vanishing> upgraded kernel to 3.9.2 pf, and suspend is broken..
<vanishing> reboot couple times and its fine again
<belgianguy> how do I find out the StartupWMClass
<roasted> I hope it stays fine. I'd hate it to be inconsistent about when it suspends and when it doesn't
<belgianguy> of an application?
<roasted> how long have you been on 3.9.2 vanishing?
<vanishing> belgianguy: i think you are in the wrong channel for that question
<paolo> list
<vanishing> roasted: vanishing is a proud user of 3.9.2 kernel since this morning..:D
<vanishing> has been*
<roasted> snazzy :P
<belgianguy> vanishing: it's for adding an entry to Unity
<vanishing> belgianguy: ye..but still
<m3t4lukas> hey, is there a propgram that turns up the cpu fan speed?
<belgianguy> vanishing: then where should I go?
<vanishing> belgianguy: probably #ubuntu-offtopic or something..
<histo> m3t4lukas: it's handled by power management which is all built into the kernel now.
<histo> m3t4lukas: You maybe be able to adjust it with different acpi tools if there are any.
<supersecond> besides pidgin and empathy messengers, are there any better ones?
<Fieldy> hello, I have a squid proxy I'd like to run all my ubuntu systems through to include apt. I defined http_proxy HTTP_PROXY ftp_proxy and FTP_PROXY properly in /etc/bash.bashrc and then exported those variables, rebooted and logged back in...
<Fieldy> however sudo apt-get update does not hit the proxy nor does any other apt action. if I su -   to root first, and then run the apt commands, it does hit the proxy.
<Fieldy> bad time to ask a question with all the splits i guess. will try again later
<saegeoff> howdy
<supersecond> oh ok
<m3t4lukas> I think 65°C are a bit much...
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<MrPwet> me
<batmite> how do you remove duck sauce from a ubuntu laptop
<vanishing> batmite: whats that..
<batmite> :) just kidding around.
<batmite> bored
<vanishing> ~.~
<b3n> hi --- i installed     ttf-mscorefonts but not showing in libreoffis
<b3n> using 13.04
<surio_> Greetings room!
<surio_> I have Mint 14 installed on one partition, and subsequently, Grml (another debian distro) on another partition. Grml install botched up the MBR/bootloader, but I have now recovered the MBR. However, when I run "update-grub" from Mint, it seems to pick up Windows which is on another disk, but not Grml which is on the same disk :-P FWIW, the partition containing Grml is mounted :)
<genii-around> b3n: Try:  xset fp rehash     ...if you have not logged off and back on after installing them
<b3n> in terninal ?
<surio_> I am thinking, this was fixed as they are perhaps related, in a way? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/748413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 748413 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "update-grub does not detect archbang on the other partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<genii-around> surio_: This is not Mint support :)
<genii-around> !mint | surio_
<ubottu> surio_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gtm157> hi im having a problem with dapper drake distro of ubuntu can anyone help
<k1l> !eol | gtm157
<ubottu> gtm157: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<genii-around> gtm157: What you probably want there is the second link the bot provides
<auronandace> gtm157: dapper (6.06) is really old, hasn't been supported for years
<gtm157> i know im running a legacy server
<b3n> genii-around i'll log out and bak in
<gtm157> its a duel pentium 3 with 512 mb ram system
<gtm157> modern distros wont hold on it
<genii-around> gtm157: You're running such an old LTS that even the next LTS of 8.04 is now EOL
<surio_> genii-around: I know. I've come from there. They don't know what's wrong
<surio_> rather didn't know what to do
<surio_> genii-around: Of course, there's that link from launchpad :)
<genii-around> surio_: You could ask generally in ##linux , but persisting in here will only annoy
<SonikkuAmerica> gtm157: Whaddaya mean, modern distros don't wor - Oh, Pentium III you said? Hate to say it, but I don't think even Lubuntu will fit.
<gtm157> genii-around: all im trying to do is configure the internet to work cause im not getting a signal from a direct hard line at all and nothing is showing up in network config besides the default ip adress and subnet mask i dont need OS help and i know its outdated but like i said the legacy system in running wont support anything newer
<gtm157> even DSL barely wanted to take
<gtm157> its a duel pentium 3 blade server with 4 160gb scuzzy drives i got for free
<Kamaris> Could anyone tell me which logfile might contain the MAC address of connecting computers? Preferably something that is historical to the system? I need to go back several months to see if I can find the MAC address of a system on my local network.
<zykotick9> scuzzy drives ;) gtm157 it's SCSI
<gtm157> forgot abv
<histo> Kamaris: connecting how
<gtm157> >.<
<gtm157> hardline cable
<genii-around> gtm157: Are you using some layout like network card -> router/modem->internet with dhcp, or are you using something like roaring penguin/pon-poff adsl direct login with modem bridged?
<gtm157> internet NIC card built into Motherboard direct to router
<Kamaris> any computer that may have accessed data on the ubuntu server, maybe either through SMB or HTTP...
<llutz> Kamaris: those wouldn't transfer/log mac-addresses
<Kamaris> ok. i can't think of any other methods i used to communicate with the system that might have logged the MAC by chance.
<histo> Kamaris: I doubt you are going to find a log by mac you may find ip address loges like /var/log/wtmp etc...
<Kamaris> basically, i need the MAC address in order to gain traction on a burglarly case where my main desktop was stolen from my apartment. the police won't pursue it without a MAC address for my NIC to definitively say the system is mine. The router logs have long since cycled since the robbery happened in January. Ubuntu logs were my last hopes of getting a MAC
<histo> Kamaris: How are you viewing the logs if your system was stolen?
<gtm157> genii-around : in the network settings the cable connection doesnt even show up the only on is modem connection which its saying is not configured
<ubuntourist> Working with the command line only, if I add a new user to a custom Live CD, how do I set that user as the auto-logged in? (I'm trying to create a "user" only CD so that people booting from it cannot screw with the hard disk of the host machines.)
<histo> Kamaris: did your system dhcp the network or the router?
<vanishing> does firewall logs contain mac addresses?
<Kamaris> histo: main desktop was Windows based, my ubuntu server was not stolen
<bekks> vanishing: Depends on what they are logging.
<Kamaris> histo: the router unfortunately
<histo> Kamaris: also that's kind of silly that they won't pursue without a mac address. there are plenty of other ways to prove the system is yours.
<zykotick9> vanishing: MAC addresses would only be useful for local network...?
<histo> Kamaris: You could perform a grep of your /var/log/* searching for mac addresses .  What type of desktop was it?
<Kamaris> histo: the police refused to even give consideration to my case because it's just property theft... after 3 months, my dropbox account on that desktop came online from a different city in the state i lived. i recontacted the police and explained my system had not been wiped and it was online, and how i had not changed my dropbox password in hopes of this happening
<histo> Kamaris: for instance was it a home built or is a dell/hp etc...
<Kamaris> after a full day of begging and pleading, they finally assigned aaaaa detective to call me for more info
<Kamaris> that was last month... and now after an additional month, he says he can't do anything without a MAC
<histo> Kamaris: pm me please
<Kamaris> histo: home built, ASUS onboard NIC
<llutz> Kamaris: sudo grep -ri '[0-9A-F]\{2\}\(:[0-9A-F]\{2\}\)\{5\}' /var/log/*                    but i doubt you'll find any useful info
<Ben64> Kamaris: do you have the motherboard box
<Kamaris> i do have the motherboard box, and i supplied the serial from the box to the police
<Ben64> it should also have the mac on the box
<histo> Kamaris: The mac shouldb eon the box for the mobo
<Kamaris> o.O
<Kamaris> orly??
<Ben64> and if its home built it should be way easier to tell its yours
<Ben64> ya, rly
<Kamaris> ok... need to figre out a way to look at the box... i'm in cali for work, box is in texas at homestead
<Kamaris> let me see if i can facetime someone to check out the box
<Ben64> its dumb that they need the mac though
<Kamaris> i agree
<Ben64> you can't track someone with a mac address
<histo> Ben64: they are probably trying to put enough together for a search warrant
<Kamaris> but i must stress how hard it's been to get someoen to even look a tmy case
<Kamaris> yes, actually, what histo said. i gave them the connecting IP's info from dropbox, and after 4 weeks, this is the follow up request, "need mac to do anything"
<histo> Kamaris: I would assume that someone logging into your dropbox would be enouhg evidence to obtain a warrant though.. Well atleast with the courts I am familiar with.
<tacomaster> lol how would you even go about tracking a mac address you would have to be on the same lan as them because the mac address is never broad casted outside of the router it is the way the router separates traffic for internal and external address
<oconnore> Hi, can someone help me figure out where the best place would be to report a bug? My bug is that on the 3.8 kernels distributed with 13.04, my wifi card will see available networks, but can't reliably connect to them. Downgrading to a 3.5 kernel (from 12.10) fixes the problem, and I can then connect to wifi networks successfully.
<zykotick9> tacomaster: +1
<Ben64> or contact asus and see if they can get the mac from the serial
<ubuntourist> oconnore Have you aready poked around on http://launchpad.net/? That's the typical place to file bugs.
<Kamaris> really good suggestions, ty
<sgt_fragwell> evenin' all
<Kamaris> trying to contact someone in the house still to see the box
<zykotick9> !bug > oconnore
<ubottu> oconnore, please see my private message
<tacomaster> sgt_fragwell: hello :D
<Kamaris> Well, looks liek no one is at home. I will follow back up in here later if I get any progress. Thank you to those that took the time to respond. I greatly appreciate your input.
<oconnore> thanks zykotick9. ubuntourist -- I looked around but it wasn't clear which package I should report the bug against. NetworkManager, kernel-ppa, laptop-testing, etc. all seem related.
<zykotick9> oconnore: personally, i'd report against the kernel.  if it's wrong, the bugs-team will sort it out for you.
<oconnore> zykotick9: Ok, thanks
<cbx33> hi all, I upgraded from 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04
<ubuntourist> I'm guessing that at least while I'm chrooted into the custom ISO image, I can just do a "passwd" to take care of the original auto-logged-in user and a useradd (or adduser) to create an unprivileged one. But from the command line, how do I make that the automatically logged in user?
<cbx33> problem, unity doesn't have any menu bars or anything
<cbx33> i just about have window decorators
<esperegu> is it possible to write to a file in a pipe and replace its contents on every write?
<genii-around> esperegu: Generally it's  > filename  for create or overwrite and >> for append
<esperegu> genii-around: that will add all items to that file
<esperegu> genii-around: I only want one line in the file
<tacomaster> esperegu: not with the > it deletes everything and rewrites it
<Udms> ls
<genii-around> esperegu: Then pipe it through something which extracts the line before you write it
<esperegu> genii-around: so if I have a file with text and i do 'cat textfile > newfile' I want the newfile only to contain the last line of the textfile
<tacomaster> esperegu: look in to grep
<esperegu> tacomaster: I use grep
<Ben64> tail -n1 textfile > newfile
<genii-around> esperegu: Then you insert something like: cat textfile | tail -n1 > filename
<esperegu> hmm
<esperegu> lemme be more clear
<esperegu> I have a tcpflow running. And on each match I want it to write to that file
<esperegu> but I want only the last item in the file
<esperegu> so it needs to overwrite it for each matching line
<g0th> hi when I do xset fp+ (some directory with mathematica fonts) I get: "xset:  bad font path element (#6), possible causes are:"
<g0th> any ideas?
<g0th> I get the same message if I start mathematica
<esperegu> it is something like this: tcpflow -p -c -i eth2 src host myhost and port 80| grep --line-buffered -oE ".* HTTP/1.[01] 200 OK"  | sed -u "s@.*@$(date +%Y%m%d%H%M%S) @" > test.log
<esperegu> and I want to have test.log to only contain the last matching date
<andres_> help me
<K1lleD> hello guys, i try to share one folder, my sister have laptop with windows 8. i have ubuntu 12.04. i share folders with samba, but when she try ot open folder have a error message: you dont have acces to this folder, and didnt ask her for name+pass to open folder.
 * madprops helps andres_ 
<K1lleD> mmmmm sry for my bad english btw
<clcto> K1lleD: where is the folder you are sharing?
<goddard> is anyone else annoyed that the automatic updater pops up every time i do an apt-get update
<goddard> how can i disable the automatic updates?
<tacomaster> K1lleD: Check the permissions of the folder
<esperegu> nobody?
<clcto> K1lleD: if its in home, you will need to add executable permissions to /home/user/
<K1lleD> clcto: , folder is in /media/.../downloads
<clcto> and what are the permissions of /media/... and /media/.../downloads
<ahammond> where can I find a 12.04 package of libzmq1 libzmq-dbg and libzmq-dev for ZeroMQ 2.1.7? I need that specific version.
<tacomaster> K1lleD: /media is out of reg user permissions you probally need to add read and write permissions
<goddard> ahammond: probably in archive.ubuntu.com
<ahammond> goddard: thanks, I'll take a look
<tacomaster> K1lleD: normally /media is owned by root unless you have changed it
<K1lleD> how i can give premmision on /media ... i have movies and music, and i want to share
<ironhalik> anyone having segfaults after upgrading to 3.8.0-21?
<K1lleD> to my sister can watch movies
<K1lleD> ?
<clcto> K1lleD: man chmod
<usr13> clcto: drwxr-xr-x  20 root  root  4096 May 16 13:01 media  Is what it's supposed to be.
<clcto> thats fine
<usr13> KingK_: How do you want to share them?
<usr13> K1lleD: How do you want to share?
<usr13> sorry clcto KingK_  Those posts were supposed to be for K1lleD
<andres_> How can i program in C#?
<usr13> K1lleD: What do you want to share and how do you want to share it?
<andres_> What?
<usr13> andres_: Learn the language
<K1lleD> usr13: i want my sister open in her windows 8 "network" folder and see my computer and open folders and download and delete files
<K1lleD> and etc.. full access
<andres_> But in ubuntu?
<K1lleD> to this folder i want to give her
<tacomaster> andres_: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/programming-languages/c-sharp/
<K1lleD> this is a folder only with movies and music
<clcto> andres_: you can program in any text editor, compiling is a different story
<usr13> andres_: There are a number of wesites you can go to that might get you started, http://www.cprogramming.com/
<clcto> K1lleD: what is the whole path to your shared foldere
<ubuntourist> Never mind. I didn't look as hard as I thought. Got it now... I think.
<usr13> andres_: vim is good
<K1lleD> user82: /media/......./downloads
<usr13> KingK_: Your whole computer?
<clcto> K1lleD: every folder in the path needs to have r-x permission for "other" and the files in the folder will have to have rwx for other
<clcto> i mean rw-
<usr13> KingK_: I don't think you really want that.
<clcto> K1lleD: that is not the full path
<K1lleD> clcto: martin@k1lled:/media/E258E8C558E89995/downloads$
<clcto> usr13: it is a 1 not an I
<K1lleD> .. ?
<usr13> sorry again K1lleD
<bekks> K1lleD: Folders always need execution permissions, otherwise you cant enter them.
<tacomaster> K1lleD: hey you can normally run "gksu nautilus" and go to the folder you want to change permissions on and just right click and go to permissions
<tacomaster> K1lleD: if you dont want to run many commands
<clcto> what are the permissions for E258E8C...
<usr13> K1lleD: Maybe what you really want is vnc.
<clcto> and why is that the name of it
<usr13> K1lleD: You could install x11vnc on your computer and tightvnc (vncviewer) on your sister's computer.
<clcto> usr13: that is an awful solution
<K1lleD> drwx------ 1 martin martin 4.0K Jan 22 03:20 End.of.Watch.2012.BRRip.XviD.AC3-MAGNAT
<tacomaster> clcto: sounds like an external hdd or another partition and if you dont name it manually it normally names it something weird like that
<goddard> is anyone else annoyed that the automatic updater pops up every time i do an apt-get update
<goddard> how can i disable the automatic updates?
<usr13> K1lleD: Or just tightvnc on both.
<clcto> K1lleD: it needs to be drwx---r-x
<K1lleD> hmm
<clcto> K1lleD: dont use VNC
<th0r> K1lleD, what you want is samba. Give your sister a samba id and password, and she should be able to access the folders you share using samba
<K1lleD> clcto: i am newbie in ubuntu how to change this premission
<K1lleD> ?
<K1lleD> i have samba in my computer
<th0r> K1lleD, look at swat for configuring samba and sharing the folders
<K1lleD> she need samba to on her windows 8 ?
<K1lleD> or what
<clcto> K1lleD: tacomaster told you
<usr13> K1lleD: What do you want her to do?  Download files from your PC to hers?
<th0r> K1lleD, if you have samba set up then I believe it should appear in the network neighbourhood, or whatever they call it in win8
<clcto> K1lleD: you can do it through command line using chmod or through nautilus if you use gksu nautilus
<K1lleD> we are in one network
<K1lleD> with her, and i want to share folders
<clcto> th0r: he is geting permission denied on her comp
<clcto> K1lleD: gksu nautilus then right click the folder and go to permissions
<usr13> K1lleD: Install samba on your computer and pick the directories you want to share.
<th0r> clcto, has he defined her as a user, and programmed the id/passwd on her computer for logon to samba?
<K1lleD> usr13:  i do taht
<K1lleD> that *
<K1lleD> but nothing she again cant open this folders
<usr13> K1lleD: What error does she get?
<clcto> K1lleD: ignore them and change the permissions
<K1lleD> "dont have premmsion to open this folder"
<andres_> I have been installed Samba
<clcto> K1lleD: like ive told you 10 times
<th0r> K1lleD, have you set up that folder as a share in samba?
<andres_> Yes
<usr13> K1lleD: Which folder(s)?
<andres_> /home/andres/Downloads
<clcto> andres_: wtf are you talking about
<usr13> K1lleD: pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<andres_> How can i configure Wine ?
<andres_> I need to play a Windows XP game but i can't
<usr13> andres_: What's to configure?
<K1lleD> usr13: what i must change in this .conf file ?
<usr13> andres_: Not all Windows XP games will work under wine.  (Most will but not all.)
<clcto> K1lleD: he wants you to pastebin it
<usr13> K1lleD: Yes
<andres_> in a terminal i put winecfg
<clcto> K1lleD: but have you changed the permissions?
<clcto> of e378.... or w.e it was
<usr13> andres_: wine name.exe
<K1lleD> clcto: i am not sure how to change this permissions
<clcto> K1lleD: i bet you a cookie that is your problem
<clcto> K1lleD: i told you
<usr13> K1lleD: pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf    #And send us resulting URL.  We'll have a look.
<K1lleD> on /media/e25.../
<utfans05> i thought that with wine you needed to give it the path to the file unless you were in that directory
<th0r> clcto, I share /media and all folders under it, and I haven't had to change any permissions
<clcto> K1lleD: gksu nautilus then right click the folder and go to permissions
<andres_> exit
<K1lleD> clcto:  i try this
<K1lleD> but when i change someething
<K1lleD> after 1 sec
<K1lleD> again go back what was
<clcto> K1lleD: why?
<K1lleD> i dont know i just open how you say
<K1lleD> gksu nautilus
<K1lleD> after this i go in folder
<usr13> K1lleD: rwx  r=4 w=2 x=1  rw=6 rwx=7  etc. etc.  See man chmod
<K1lleD> i go right click
<K1lleD> properties after this premission
<clcto> yes
<usr13> K1lleD: Yea, you can do it that way.
<K1lleD> and i try to change options here but always stay on one point
<K1lleD> and never change
<usr13> K1lleD: What directory is it?
<K1lleD> wait i will make a one photo
<K1lleD> /media/c25......./downloads
<usr13> K1lleD: (You can only change permissions on directories that you own.)
<usr13> K1lleD: root owns /media/
<GSilva> anyone here who uses/had used hackety hack?
<clcto> usr13: thats why he did gksu
<usr13> K1lleD: Choose one you own. Make a directory in /home/K1lleD/
<clcto> usr13: its an external hard drive
<K1lleD> i have directory and ?
<clcto> usr13: hes not going to copy the files to home just to share, that is another horrible solution
<K1lleD> clcto:  this is a 180gb files
<K1lleD> i cant copy in here
<clcto> K1lleD: i know
<usr13> K1lleD: Use samba
<EtherNet> hello guys, does anoyone know how to prevent autosuspend on USB devices? my USB mouse stop working after a few minutes idleing. I have to reconnect it
<K1lleD> usr13:  wait i will make photos
<K1lleD> to see.
<K1lleD> ok ?
<clcto> K1lleD: please
<usr13> !paste | K1lleD
<ubottu> K1lleD: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<clcto> and usr13 is not helping
<otak> So the external drive is FAT based that is why the permissions cannot be changed
<bekks> otak: Because its FAT.
<otak> It must be mounted differently
<bekks> otak: FAT does not know anything about linux file permissions.
<usr13> K1lleD: Open a terminal, type   pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf   Hit enter. Send us the resulting URL and we will have a look at what you have so far.
<GSilva> usr13, have you haver used hackety hack?
<clcto> otak: that makes sense
<clcto> otak: ntfs does though?
<usr13> GSilva: I don't think so.  (Don't know what hackety hack is.)
<josue> hola
<clcto> \o
<GSilva> it's a rails programing tool
<K1lleD> usr13: http://postimg.org/gallery/awtdgq3s/
<clcto> K1lleD: as otak said it needs to be mounted differently
<K1lleD> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5672389/
<K1lleD> this is /etc/samba/smb.conf
<usr13> K1lleD: "Only allow access to sepcific users"?   martin?
<clcto> usr13: she doesnt even get to the passwd prompt
<K1lleD> usr13: ....... when i take for everyone... nothing my sister again cant
<K1lleD> open folder..
<usr13> K1lleD: "valid users = martin"
<caes> wondering if there's a way to regain control if you accidentally created an administrator without a password and then set the only account with a password to standard user?
<usr13> K1lleD: The way you have it, only user martin will have access permission
<clcto> K1lleD: fdisk -l then write a rule in /etc/fstab that has something like /dev/sdb1 vfat defaults,umask=000 0 0
<clcto> usr13: that is not the issue (at least yet)
<usr13> clcto: Ok.
<usr13> I've got to get outta here soon anyway....
<clcto> $su
<clcto> $passwd
<clcto> caes: ^^
<caes> there is no longer an admin password
<caes> that's what i mean.
<clcto> caes: so you cant "su" ?
<utfans05> caes, when you do su leave the password blank
<utfans05> caes, if theres no password set then that should fix it
<caes> authentication failure
<caes> i guess it won't take an empty password
<utfans05> hrm
<clcto> sudo passwd root ?
<utfans05> caes, then im unsure
<usr13> caes: You no longer have access to the original user account?
<maui> powerpoint-alike software for linux?
<clcto> maui: libreoffice impress
<caes> ok.  will ubuntu automatically download all the packages i already have installed if i reinstall the os?
<clcto> no
<caes> i have access to original account... but i demoted it
<usr13> caes: You can fix what you have.
<naito> Has anyone experienced problems with network connections (wired) on 10.10 Maverick Meerkat?
<usr13> caes:  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<caes> there is an admin, but it has no password and won't accept a blank password in su
<clcto> caes: wait, you have an administrator user? not the standard root?
<usr13> caes: You can't use sudo?
<usr13> caes: Then just set a password
<usr13> caes: passwd
<usr13> caes: In a terminal use the   passwd   command.
<clcto> su -u <admin>
<naito> Whenever it happens (once every few months) I try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<naito> Which I thought had worked before, but it didn't fix it this last time
<otak> naito: I think 10.10 is no longer supported
<loculinux> ehhh
<naito> I see. So, I can get no help here? lol
<loculinux> español jilipollas
<loculinux> jajajajajaja
<otak> you can get help with upgrading
<usr13> clcto: sudo -i
<clcto> naito: upgrade :) thats all the help you need
<ovidiu> hi.. what's the channel for help on kubuntu?
<clcto> usr13: #kubuntu
<loculinux> comeme el raboo
<clcto> ovidiu: ^^
<ovidiu> thx
<usr13> ovidiu: This one will do, but there is also  #kubuntu
<sssilver> Hello gentlemen. Why do people prefer Ubuntu over Debian?
<loculinux> jajaj ludooo
<loculinux> jajajaja
<naito> Yeh, I should update, but I'm trying to keep my dev box as similar/same as the version installed on our Linode
<clcto> usr13: i guess it is su - USER
<loculinux> fookiuu
<loculinux> fokii wanted
<usr13> sssilver: That is a complicated question.  Basically it is fancier and, well maybe more user friendly, etc...
<clcto> sssilver: debian has a slow release cycle
<usr13> sssilver: What exactly are you looking for in a distro?  (Are you shopping?)
<sssilver> usr13: what do you mean "more user friendly"? A linux distro is pretty much just its package manager
<clcto> archlinux > ubuntu > debian
<sssilver> everything else is the same between distros
<ovidiu> i have a problem with dual monitors, more specifically with a player i think it's made in html5, in windows when i click the fullscreen button it it's in the second screen it remains in full screen on the second screen but on kubuntu it fullscreens it on the first monitor even though the button was pressed on the second screen. any fix for this?
<clcto> sssilver: not true
<sssilver> and ubuntu and debian have the same package manager
<usr13> sssilver: Basically, yes, but repos are organized differently.
<clcto> sssilver: ubuntu uses upstart arch uses systemd (for 1)
<clcto> sssilver: different options enabled in the kernel, etx
<sssilver> clcto: I compile my own kernel anyway
<usr13> sssilver: All distros have access to same packages, they all have similiar but different default collections.
<clcto> usr13: also not true
<proby> ubuntu > debian ?
<proby> are you trying to start a war here ?
<sssilver> I'm just trying to understand what is it that makes Ubuntu preferable over Debian
<sssilver> really
<sssilver> being a Gentoo user myself, I'm quite far from both
<sssilver> now I'm choosing a distro for me cloud server, and I wanna go with Debian
<proby> sssilver , ubuntu have mor gui configurztion tools installed by default :p
<sssilver> but then I am like -- hey there must be a reason Ubuntu is more popular
<usr13> clcto: What is not true?  (I said several things, please correct as needed, but be specific.)
<madprops> ovidiu: at least you're getting a fullscreen :P  I know it's not a solution but try moving it to the other screen by pressing alt and moving it with the mouse
<sssilver> so I ended up here
<sssilver> proby: but that's not really an argument for a distro...
<sssilver> I mean really, "has more gui config tools installed by default" just sounds wrong
<clcto> sssilver: use archlinux. rolling release is awesome and the community is awesome
<madprops> It's all about the packages really
<sssilver> madprops: what packages?
<madprops> the ones you need
<madprops> and for peace of mind: having a working system that is not prone to breakage
<usr13> sssilver: Asking which distro is better is a philosophical question.
<proby> sssilver , i think this is what make ubuntu deferant
<proby> otherwise it is just another debian
<sssilver> I'm not asking which is better. I'm just failing to understand the conceptual difference between Ubuntu and Debian.
<proby> well a blleding edge one
<madprops> I think ubuntu has more up to date packages
<Loshki> sssilver: actually, when all said and done, I find ubuntu has fewer installation problems out of the box, and better support for beginners...
<pedroamaral> how to install gnome on ubuntu 13:10 by apt-get
<proby> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): Full GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.4+7ubuntu4 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 52 kB
<usr13> sssilver: Bascially, it is a difference in package management and selected packages of the default install.
<sssilver> OK, so if I compile my own kernel and point Debian to Ubuntu repos, then it pretty much becomes an Ubuntu, eh?
<otak> sssilver: #ubuntu-server
<k1l> pedroamaral: 13.10 ? that is in developing state. please see #ubuntu+1 for that
<usr13> sssilver: Are you interested in server install?
<tom_> bye
<usr13> sssilver: Yes, that's correct. pretty much.
<sssilver> usr13: I'm interested in learning the justification for Ubuntu's existence, let alone popularity
<usr13> sssilver: Ubuntu has done a LOT of things right.
<k1l> sssilver: more user friendly. in case of drivers, 3rd party, easy install etc etc etc
<k1l> 3rd party programs*
<proby> sssilver , and ease of configuration with preinstalled guis :D
<madprops> plus it has a cool name :3
<sssilver> k1l: I'm sorry, I just can't comprehend how can a distro be "user friendly". Do you mean that KDE/Gnome is user friendly? But those are available under any other distro as well.
<Hardtail> Hello everyone. I just installed Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro with VMWare Fusion. I'm having some performance problems. I changed in my settings to allow Ubuntu to use 2 cores and 1GB of RAM but everything is very sluggish. I installed Diablo 2 with Wine with no problems but there is an issue with sound and video when I attempt to load the game. I end up having to quit the process because the screen turns black. Can anyone point me in r
<k1l> sssilver: just compare the days when ubuntu started. but that is more a topic for #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic than for the technical support channel
<proby> sssilver , example : in ubuntu you have an interface to manage drivers , which is not available on debian or arch
<usr13> sssilver: One difference is Ubuntu has Cononical behind it. See: http://www.canonical.com/about-ubuntu
<madprops> sssilver: The installer is user friendly, plus the gui tools they provide like the updater
<usr13> sssilver: madprops took the words from my keyboard.  Ubuntu made great strides in making the install process easy, (early on, as it began).
<k1l> sssilver: its about how you define your user. as a beginner or as a CLI guru. but again, that topic doesnt suit into this technical support channel
<proby> i think he should try arch , debian , gentoo or slackware and he will know the difference :p
<sssilver> OK thanks for your input guys
<sssilver> have a fantastic rest of the day
<proby> sssilver, thanks :)
<otak> yeh 120 seconds of blessings
<Hardtail> Should I be running Ubuntu from boot?
<Kitzune> Anyone know the command to run screencloud from terminal?
<maui> that would be dangerous hardtail
<bierce24> hey guys i have an issue
<Kitzune> I'm guessing it's not screencloud & 'cause that didn't work
<bierce24> is there away to edit the grub.cfg in a live cd
<Hardtail> @maui why do you say that?
<caes> How do I reinstall ubuntu with everything the same?  obviously I back up home folder, but what about settings?  Config files?  Chrome options and extensions?  email client?  can I do all that conveniently?
<bierce24> guys i cant get grub to show up when i tried to complile the 3.9.2 kernel
<bierce24> it goes straight to memtest mode
<proby> bierce24, ls /boot ?
<BlackDalek> How do i get a live CD of 13.04 which has all current updates?
<SeanP> what do i do when my computer is restarting when i9 hook it up to my internet?
<bierce24> proby http://dpaste.com/1170055/
<clcto> SeanP: check the log and see whats causing it
<Chat1829> Hi asl
<Hardtail> If i'm getting poor performance, lag when clicking icons on the task bar, should I be looking at drivers?
<bierce24> proby what do i do
<bierce24> seriously can anyone help
<bierce24> i cant get it to boot
<nsahoo> Hi,
<bierce24> okay im at a loss right now
<bierce24> is anyone here?!?
<BlackDalek> do I absolutely need to have a "windows 8" badged computer in order to install the 64-bit version of 13.04 or can it be installed on an older 64-bit pc?
<usr13> BlackDalek: You don't
<usr13> BlackDalek: (that was to your first question)
<bierce24> wtf
<usr13> BlackDalek: Not sure I understand your last question.  Can you re-phrase it?
<bierce24> alright whatever
<bierce24> i guess ill have to reinstall
<bierce24> so if i choose to reinstall itll keep all my home stuff right
<th0r> bierce24, did you set up a separate partition for /home initially?
<bierce24> no i just did a full erase everything and install
<BlackDalek> usr13, on the ubuntu download page it says "download the 64-bit version if you have a windows 8 computer"... Can I also use the 64-bit version if I have an older non-windows 8 64-bit CPU computer? OR is the "windows 8" hardware a prerequisite?
<usr13> BlackDalek: If your question is can Ubuntu 13.04 be installed on an older 64bit PC? The answer is yet.  (Ubuntu 13.04 can be installed on a new or old PC, but old-within-reason....)
<th0r> bierce24, then you will probably lose everything on a reinstall
<bierce24> it says installed software will be kept if possible
<BlackDalek> usr13 by old I mean AMD athlon 2400 cpu
<th0r> bierce24, are you upgrading or reinstalling?
<bierce24> reinstalling
<usr13> BlackDalek: It really doesn't matter.  You can install 32bit or 64bit version of Ubuntu, it's up to you.
<bierce24> i tried to compile the 3.9.2 kernel but when i rebooted it goes straight to memtest
<usr13> BlackDalek: Personally, I prefer just installing 32bit.
<th0r> bierce24, then I doubt anything will be saved. You could try not formatting before install, but I wouldn't recommend it
<usr13> BlackDalek: Not much advantage in the 64bit system.
<Kitzune> So nobody knows the screencloud command then?
<BlackDalek> ok thanks
<mchlbhm> Hey! Anyone know of a good site or book that explains the relationship between the kernel and hardware?
<gordonjcp> mchlbhm: on what level?
<usr13> !screencloud | Kitzune
<Kitzune> Thank you :)
<mchlbhm> Gordonjcp: Anything I can get my newbie hands on. lol
<gordonjcp> mchlbhm: if you want to know *generally* about how these things work, Andrew Tanenbaum's "jbi -aprogram 51104_D40A.jbi
<gordonjcp> haha, comedy mispast
<gordonjcp> mchlbhm: Operating Systems: Design and Implementation
<gordonjcp> mchlbhm: it's not exactly bedtime reading though
<usr13> Kitzune https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/screencloud/
<nsahoo> Hi I am facing some dependency problems. The /boot partition was low on space. I removed some older linux-images using dpkg. After that whenever I am trying to run apt-get it's asking me to run apt-get -f install. That in turn is failing due to some dependency problem. Here is a paste bin link http://pastebin.com/LRQ2QNwt
<GSilva> does Ubuntu 13 has more compatibility problems then Ubuntu 12? I can't even install regular programs...
<usr13> nsahoo: Why didn't you just use apt-get remove ?
<mchlbhm> gordonjcp, I wasn't really looking for a pop-up book. ;) Thank you for helping. :D
<K1lleD> usr13:  i do that what you say in private ...
<usr13> nsahoo: sudo apt-get autoremove
<nsahoo> usr13:  I think it was complaining about lack of space. /boot was totally full
<usr13> K1lleD: Ok, sorry.
<nsahoo> usr13:  it's asking me to run apt-get -f install
<usr13> K1lleD: YOu'll need to restart the samba server
<usr13> nsahoo: I know, I saw your paste
<nsahoo> usr13: also says linux-server : Depends: linux-image-server (= 3.2.0.39.47) but 3.2.0.43.51 is installed
<usr13> nsahoo: So what happened when you ran  sudo apt-get autoremove  ?
<nsahoo> usr13: I mean, when i run apt-get autoremove it asks me to run apt-get -f install. also complains about unmet dependency "linux-server : Depends: linux-image-server (= 3.2.0.39.47) but 3.2.0.43.51 is installed"
<K1lleD> usr13: sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<K1lleD> .. ?
<usr13> K1lleD: sudo service smbd restart
<K1lleD> ready
<usr13>  nsahoo What do you have installed?
<usr13> (OS)
<nsahoo> usr13: ubuntu-server 12.04
<usr13> nsahoo: uname -a
<nsahoo> usr13: Linux nas 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:18:21 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Prock81> where is the setting for the hotkey to show all open windows across all desktops, the view where they pan out
<kvothetech> Prock81: depends on your de if that's even available
<Prock81> 13.04
<usr13> nsahoo: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info | grep linux-image*list  | pastebinit
<Prock81> i raN across it on my laptop, but i cant find it again to make the same setting on a desktop
<pheonixash> evening all
<kvothetech> pheonixash: hi
<troulouliou_dev> hi is there anybody here on ease with secureboot ?
<nsahoo> usr13: somehow the asterisk wasn't working so .. http://pastebin.com/phujRXZA
<zvacet> nsahoo:  try with sudo dpkg --configure -a
<clcto> whats the lastlog equivilent for weechat?
<pheonixash> by any chance does anyone know how to make amazon spit out a .amz file
<pheonixash> ?
<nsahoo> usr13: got this : http://pastebin.com/A9xqF5Be
<usr13> nsahoo:  Ok. Looks like you've installed the 3.2.0-39 kernel but have not rebooted since then.  Right?
<nsahoo> sounds right
<nsahoo> usr13: thats right
<nsahoo> usr13: actually i rebooted an hour ago, but i still have the 3.2.0-38 kernel
<nsahoo> usr13: perhaps the later kernels could not be properly installed due to lack of space in /boot
<clcto> usr13: didnt you say you had to go
<usr13> nsahoo: Use apt-get remove to install all but linux-image-3.2.0-38-generic
<kvothetech> nsahoo: you actually have a later version than the one it's complaining about...why does it want the old sources when you have a newer one
<nsahoo> usr13: actually apt-get any command is failing
<usr13> nsahoo: Or just several of the old ones.
<Hardtail> how do you see your files in wine?
<kvothetech> nsahoo: remove linux-image-server (force) then reinstall it.
<kvothetech> Hardtail: ls .wine ?
<usr13> nsahoo: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-29 linux-image-3.2.0-31 linux-image-3.2.0-32 linux-image-3.2.0-33 linux-image-3.2.0-34 linux-image-3.2.0-35 etc
<nsahoo> usr13: and I keep getting this : http://pastebin.com/brb8wTcs
<Hardtail> kvothetech: new to linux trying to navigate
<kvothetech> Hardtail: ls .wine/drive_c or something like that
<usr13> nsahoo: apt-get -f install   #What does that tell us.
<Hardtail> kvothetech: okay thanks I will open terminal and give that a shot
<nsahoo> usr13: unmet dependency, i posted that on the first pastebin
<kvothetech> usr13: i've had that issue he's got before..basically apts broken until you remove all your kernels by force then let it reinstall
<histo> Hardtail: ls ~/.wine/drive_c
<usr13> kvothetech: Yea, I think start at other end.
<histo> !manual | Hardtail
<ubottu> Hardtail: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nsahoo> usr13: see http://pastebin.com/LRQ2QNwt
<usr13> nsahoo: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-43
<usr13> nsahoo: but remember to do dpkg-reconfiger on the current one first.
<nsahoo> usr13: no go.
<zvacet> Hardtail: in terminal type ls -a | less and after that cd .wine
<usr13> nsahoo: 'apt-get autoremove' does not remove them?
<Hardtail> thanks guys I am downloading the manual now
<clcto> ls -A id better
<clcto> is*
<usr13> kvothetech: Do you want to express your experience here?
<nsahoo> usr13: all apt-get commands get stopped due to dependency errors
<kvothetech> usr13: I wanted to see if your friendly methods worked first
<usr13> nsahoo: So I guess you use dpkg then.  Right kvothetech ?
<clcto> nsahoo: is there a dont check dependency flag?
<kvothetech> usr13: i didn't use dpkg
<nsahoo> clcto: in dpkg, yes. not in apt-get
<usr13> kvothetech: I would remove them all but the one he is using now, then reboot and do apt-get upgrade on the current one.
<usr13> Right?
<usr13> kvothetech: apt-get -f remove linux-headers-3.2.0-29 linux-headers-3.2.0-30 etc?
<kvothetech> usr13: nsahoo rm /boot/rin* System* config* (obviously last 2 in /boot too)
<nsahoo> usr13: a little afraid of rebooting now, with kenel messed up, it'll may not boot up
<kvothetech> usr13: nsahoo what'll clear ALL your kernels so don't reboot
<usr13> nsahoo: Oh no, don't reboot now.
<usr13> nsahoo: Do as kvothetech says.  You can re-install kernel(s) as needed.
<kvothetech> usr13: nsahoo then go to /usr/src and clear all the kernels from there as well.
<nsahoo> kvothetech: usr13, I am not sure how any of this is resolving the dependency problem. This is manually removing files from the disk.
<Hardtail> attempting to open Program Files (x86) gives me unexpected token error
<kvothetech> nsahoo: usr13 it's getting rid of the shit it thinks you still need but don't
<usr13> nsahoo: Not sure either, but if you do apt-get update, it should get you back to normal.
<earspliT> Hardtail: from Ubuntu?
<Hardtail> earsplit: yes sir in terminal
<Hardtail> I am in the wine folder
<kvothetech> usr13: nsahoo after that apt-get install linux-image-server if it fails we can go from there
<earspliT> Hardtail: ohhhhhhh sorry can't help you with that
<earspliT> Hardtail: you can't cd into the directory at all?
<usr13> nsahoo: I'm pretty sure kvothetech is correct.  YOu are going to have to force this stuff to happen.  I might have tried the --force-yes option but... kvothetech will cut to the chanse.
<Hardtail> earsplit : when I try cd it gives me unexpected token '('
<kvothetech> usr13: nsahoo if that fails let me know and i'll tell you the next bit to do.
<usr13> nsahoo: Even if apt-get doesn't work you could download and install manually with dpkg. so...
<kvothetech> Hardtail: escape the ( with a \ ?
<kvothetech> Hardtail: cd Program\ Files\ \(x86\)
<fractaline> hello usr13 , and all
<kvothetech> fractaline: wb
<wadie> where do I find google chrome in ubuntu ? the shell script
<fractaline> :)
<earspliT> wadie: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<usr13> wadie: apt-cache search crhom
<kvothetech> wadie: google chrome or chromium
<wadie> google chrome
<kvothetech> wadie: chrome.google.com
<earspliT> why do you want chrome over chromium?
<wadie> I don't know the difference I just have chrome
<wadie> where do I find it ?
<kvothetech> wadie: chrome is precompiled chromium is open source thats the difference
<Panama> Can someone assist me please with installing a game... I've tried #winehq, but no one seems to be responding for the support request I'm putting out
<Hardtail> kvothetech: haha now it says no such directory , ohwell
<kvothetech> usr13: nsahoo what's the status
<kvothetech> Hardtail: just use tab complete i just typed out an example
<wadie> kvothetech where do I find chrome ? which directory?
<Hardtail> Panama: which game? I'm having trouble with d2
<kvothetech> wadie: ???? we already answered your question on where it is and where chromium is and the difference...
<kvothetech> Panama: what's the error
<wadie> so I can't find chrome on my computer ?
<somsip> wadie: do you want to know the location of the executable?
<wadie> exactly
<kvothetech> wadie: whereis chromium*
<Panama> Hardtail: I am having problems with installing Guild Wars 2.... I've followed the guide that is listed on the AppDB, however... Whenever it gets to the point where it would begin installing, my entire PC freezes up
<kvothetech> wadie: or whereis chrom*
<somsip> wadie: /usr/bin/google-chrome
<wadie> thank you somsip
<kvothetech> Panama: anything useful in logs?
<kvothetech> Panama: can you still get to a tty?
<Hardtail> kvothetech: example works fine for the file, there are no typos in my command but it says directory doesn't exist
<somsip> wadie: np. In this case, locate google-chrome
<Panama> kvothetech: If I knew where logs were, I would check... And also, what is tty?
<usr13> wadie: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ |grep chrome  #See if it is installed.
<Panama> kvothetech: Apologies, but I'm quite a bit of a newb when it comes to this stuff lol
<wadie> it is and I found it
<wadie> thanks
<kvothetech> Panama: /var/log or wherever wine puts it's logs..if you're running it as user no idea where probably .wine
<kvothetech> Panama: ctrl alt f1
<Riley_88> hey guys i tried to compile and install the 3.9.2 kernel earlier and when i rebooted it kept going to memtest i ended up having to reinstall and it kept my home folder but the 3.9 kernel still shows up as default in grub is there away to remove it
<usr13> nsahoo: Still with us?
<Hardtail> kvothetech: nvm I didn't change to the directory properly...
<usr13> Riley_88: What kernel are you using now?
<Riley_88> 3.8.0.19 generic
<kvothetech> Riley_88: uhm you skipped something in your .config if you only have memtest....
<Riley_88> i have to manually select it in advanced options
<usr13> Riley_88:  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ |grep linux-image |grep list  |pastebinit   #Let's see what you have installed.
<Panama_> kvothetech: Apologies about that.... I pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and it took me to tty1, but I had no idea how to get back
<Riley_88> http://dpaste.com/1170258/
<Riley_88> usr13
<Riley_88> is there not a way to just get grub to boot of the 3.8 kernel by default
<usr13> Riley_88: So you only have the one kernel installed. I suppose you can try dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic
<Hardtail> kvothetech: was able to run the wine game through terminal, says unhandled usage flags 0x8 and state_zenable z buffer disabled, but arb_Depth_clamp isn't supported
<kvothetech> Panama_: ctrl alt f7
<Panama_> kvothetech: That is how I exit tty?
<kvothetech> Riley_88: grub1 or 2
<kvothetech> pnaayes
<kvothetech> Panama_: yes
<Riley_88> grub 2
<Panama_> Ok, tyvm.... What do I need to do in tty?
#ubuntu 2013-05-17
<kvothetech> Riley_88: no idea then ...i'm stil on grub legacy but you should be able to edit a file like 10-custom somewhere and putin 3.8
<usr13> kvothetech: grub2's default is /etc/default/grub
<kvothetech> usr13: kk wel i'd put 3.8 in there then
<usr13> kvothetech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/
<dr_willis>   it may be a good idea to read up on the grub2 config guides. befor messing with that file. ;)
<dr_willis> and  make backups of anything you change.
<Riley_88> brb
<fractaline> is it best to get rid of kernels not in use?  i noticed i still have many
<usr13> kvothetech: I'm wrong, it's   /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kvothetech> usr13: dr_willis I'm just fine with menu.lst and my old grub :)
<dr_willis> old grub iss very annoying in many ways.. grub2 is just annoying in differnt ways
<dr_willis> but grub2 can do some amazeing things once you learn it
<kvothetech> dr_willis: like? every time i've tried it i ended up at basically an unbootable system...grub1 i just put in what i want in my menu.lst and it goes.
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  grub2 can boot iso files.. i use that feature all the time.. its also smarter about what it can boot and with a lot of the newer raid/efi/other new things.. its needed
<dr_willis> theres amany more  reasons the grub devs basicvally moved to grub2 ... a
<dr_willis> the way menu.lst was formated.. was also very.. weird in many ways
<lahwran> if I understand correctly, 10.04 desktop lost support last month. are the repos still fully online, though?
<Riley_88> still didnt do it
<lahwran> also, where can you find archives of very old ubuntu repos?
<Riley_88> usr13 is there a way to just remove the kernel from the lis
<usr13> Riley_88: What did you try?
<kvothetech> dr_willis: i'm sure theres good reasons too and i'll be forced to some time just..haven't hit that wall :) just like udev and persistant naming..which is'nt persistant but besides that point hs alot of advantages people just hate it
<dr_willis> lahwran:  eventually they will get moved to some archive.ubuntu.com server
<dr_willis> lahwran:  not sure if they have moved yet or not..
<Riley_88> what u had before
<Riley_88> list
<usr13> Riley_88: WHat version of Ubuntu is it?
<Riley_88> 13.04
<lahwran> dr_willis: so I could still install and use 7.10 if I wanted to, I'd just have to change /etc/apt/sources.whateveritis in order to do so?
<Riley_88> it shows 3.9.2 and 3.8.0-21 generic
<lahwran> obviously it'd be crazy to connect such a machine to the internet, but it could be done
<Riley_88> then 3 8 19
<dr_willis> lahwran:  you could.. but i dont see the reason in using  a 5 year old distro
<lahwran> nostalgia, of course :p
<kvothetech> lahwran: why would you want to ?
<Riley_88> i can get it to boot to lightdm on 3.9.2 but my keyboard and touchpad dont work
<lahwran> I just said.
<dr_willis> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dr_willis> the last url there. mentuons the archiuve servers
<lahwran> ah, thanks
<usr13> Riley_88: what does uname -r say right now?
<Riley_88> 3.8.0-19 generic
<lahwran> dr_willis: the current situation is I'm mucking with a 10.04 desktop that I don't have time to upgrade, and I just need to test something real quick
<Riley_88> i have to manually select it in advanced options
<usr13> Riley_88: Which kernel is the one that is broken?
<Riley_88> 3.9.2 a
<Riley_88> and 3.8.0-21 generic
<usr13> Riley_88: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-extra-3.8.0-21-generic
<Riley_88> says its not installed
<Riley_88> i had to reinstall 13.04
<loganlee> can u run linux kernel inside windows?
<mdfe> loganlee, You can use virtualbox to run a linux vm from within windows
<usr13> Riley_88: pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg  #Send resulting URL
<fractaline> is it best to get rid of kernels not in use?  i noticed i still have many
<fractaline> sorry for repeat
<Riley_88> usr13 http://dpaste.com/1170349/
<Birdo> hey everyone I'm having nvidia optimus video driver issues - after installing bumblebee I boot into a command line. Before doing this the xubuntu loading screen had graphic glitches w/ nouveau - and after installing bumblebee I could actually see it, so I think this might be some sort of conflicting driver issue?
<anonymou1> How can I create an Ubuntu USB installer from FreeBSD?
<gordonjcp> anonymou1: dd if=/path/to/ubuntu/iso of=/path/to/usb/stick
<Riley_88> anonymou1 i believe freebsd supports dd
<Birdo> btw I'm on Xubuntu 13.04
<Riley_88> so u could probably just dd the iso to the flash drive
<anonymou1> Ah they're hybrid images?
<anonymou1> That makes my life easier.
<gordonjcp> they are
<anonymou1> Haven't used Ubuntu in a few years.
<anonymou1> Interested to see where it's at/
<Riley_88> usr13 did u get that
<kvothetech> usr13: nsahoo any luck
<Riley_88> i should be able to just delete the section
<Riley_88> right
<kvothetech> Riley_88: yes but like i said i don't use grub2 so no idea...i think you have to run update grub too
<kvothetech> Riley_88: bit like lilo but....again could be wrong
<mdfe> Riley_88, if you sudo update-grub it should scan for the kernel images and build the boot list
<Riley_88> i tried that
<mdfe> probably one the kernel images is broken if it's not being added correctly
<mdfe> Riley_88, you're holding shift to get a boot menu or letting it autostart?
<Birdo> Do I need to blacklist nouveau to get nvidia drivers working? This doesn't automatically happen when you install nvidia drivers?
<Riley_88> usr13 are u still there
<newbuntu> anyone know why my ubuntu amd64 ISO only has 1 folder? called efi?
<dr_willis> you are looking at the boot partition on it perhaps?
<dr_willis> instead of the actual datga partition?  ive nevver really tried to mount the iso image lately
<newbuntu> opened with ultraISO and says disk is fill 695mb but only EFI folder
<dr_willis> how are you examing the iso file?
<dr_willis> sounds like ultraiso is looking at it incorectly perhaps..
<newbuntu> with ultaISO
<dr_willis> check the md5sum of the iso file. test it in virtualbox perhaps to verify its good
<newbuntu> ah great idea virtualbox
<newbuntu> tyvm
<dr_willis> what ubuntu release is that iso?  ubuntu 13.04 is larger then 695mb
<newbuntu> 12.04
<newbuntu> i tried 13.04 but have major sound issues
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<baordog> Hey, I'm having a crash where Ubuntu loads weird random pixels
<baordog> I get as far as the login screen
<baordog> and it tries load, and produces the random pixels
<baordog> It's on an old Janky computer
<baordog> any ideas?
<TheLordOfTime> A netsplit happens when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki
<TheLordOfTime> (sorry, ubottu's down!  :/)
<newbuntu> enjoy the show lol
<YoMomma> N00b question - Where does e-mail get it's time stamp (Sending client, SMTP Server, POP/IMAP Server)?
<dr_willis> newbuntu:  for hdmi sound in 13.04 i had to use the    .9 kernel from a ppa.. i  got the info from askubuntu.com
<newbuntu> so that is a known issue then not just me? lol
<dr_willis> newbuntu:  its a well known issue with HDMI audio. a fix is supposed to be getting released.. i just got sick of waiting and used the  maintreak kernel from kernel.ubuntu.org i think
<dr_willis> mainstream
<newbuntu> thats great tyvm i might just try 13.04 again
<newbuntu> seemed faster than 12.04
<baordog> Anyone have an idea about my random pixels? I'm sure someone has seen something like this before
<dr_willis> all i did to 'fix' it was dosnload 4 .deb files from that kernel site and dpkg -i *   them.. ;) but im not sure how that will affect updates.. so  thats why i dont knwo if an official update has came out yet or not
<dr_willis> baordog:  what is your video chipset? that will be the #1 thing to determine
<baordog> I can't tell. Computers old. Like I said, it used to work.
<dr_willis> lapci will tell you
<dr_willis> 'lspci'
<baordog> That would be great if the operating system would load
<baordog> but like I said, I just get random pixels
<dr_willis> !text | baordog
<baordog> !text
<dr_willis> use the text mode or recovery mode to get to a console and use the command lspci
<dr_willis> its at the grub menu..
<baordog> ok
<dr_willis> or boot any old live cd that worked.. and use the command
<baordog> but why would my chipset matter? It's worked for months
<dr_willis> if one of those does work.. see what modules the thing is using and what video driver
<baordog> Because the login screen does load
<baordog> I can feel it trying
<dr_willis> for all we know - it could be a dieing video card or cable...  you will have to do some tests to see
<dr_willis> if you get it to the console.  install the ssh server. so you can ssh in to it while its running and look and try things
<baordog> Well that would suck. The thing has integrated graphics
<baordog> That much I remember
<dr_willis> you coudl also try any older kenels listed in the grub menu and see  if any of the old ones work.. if an old kernel does work. but a newer one does not.. that would point to a driver issue
<baordog> ok I'm in the recovery menu
<baordog> where do I switch on text mode?
<baordog> root?
<dr_willis> recovery should have some item to get to a shell. i dont have its menus menoruised
<dr_willis> i tend to just use text mode. ;)
<baordog> nvidia corporation c61 [Geforce 614OSE nforce 430]
<baordog> That appears to be the video card
<dr_willis> you may want to try the 'nomodeset' option when booting if the gfx is currupted.. or if you feel lucky jusst try instlling the 'nvidia-current' drivers
<dr_willis> safest would  be to try 'nomodeset' then the addational-drivers tool
<baordog> what's that?
<dr_willis> unless you have installed the drivers in the past from nvidia.com using their .run drivers..
<newbuntu> ty "dr_willis" virtualbox boots the ISO so must have been the way ultraiso was displaying it. thanks again!
<dr_willis> look for 'nomodeset' on the ubuntu wiki page /askubuntu.com  it will show how to tell grub to use the nomodeset option
<baordog> is there a command to get back to grub?
<dr_willis> at the grub mennnu - you hit 'e' to edit the boot item and  change the text to read  'quiet splash nomodeset'   then boot the  entry
<dr_willis> newbuntu:  im not even sure why you were looking at it with ultraiso ;)
<baordog> right
<baordog> but now I'm in the root terminal thing. How do I get back?
<dr_willis> you mean how to you 'reboot'  ?
<dr_willis> the reboot command.. reboots the pc..
<dr_willis> or try exit to get back to the recovery menu
<baordog> that did it
<MysticalBurrito> Hello?
<SparkySparkyBoom> MysticalBurrito: hello
<MysticalBurrito> Could someone direct me to a chat where I can get help with my phone?
<MysticalBurrito> I've been searching for one for the past half hour
<SparkySparkyBoom> MysticalBurrito: if this channel is dead, your best bet for this sort of question is #freenode
<raijin> MysticalBurrito: we are talking about phones in #eligius
<MysticalBurrito> Thanks for the help
<fractaline> which phone MysticalBurrito ?
<dr_willis> theres the #android channel also.
<dr_willis> theres been some netsplits in the last hour ot 2 also.. so a lot of the channels may be split off
<FogHornLegHorn> hi, can someone help me out with the powermanagment options.. or how do i add extra options. i dont want it to hibernate when i shut the lid and there are no options for this that i see.
<wilee-nilee> FogHornLegHorn, settings-power has a lid close dropdown.
<wilee-nilee> name your release and desktop as well, if you do not find this.
<dr_willis> you may need to have a swap partion larger then your rram size (by a little bit) in order for some of the options to appear
<FogHornLegHorn> wilee-nilee, im must not have that program, is it gtk, and what is the name of the program that runs it so i can apt-get it
<dr_willis> gtk is not a desktop or release....
<dr_willis> what does lsb_release -a say about your ubuntu version, and what desktop are you running
<FogHornLegHorn> me? i know im asking him if the option is in a gtk menu
<FogHornLegHorn> or terminal thing
<dr_willis> for Unity  - it should be in the top right settings menu area.
<dr_willis> under system settings
<FogHornLegHorn> i have gnome
<dr_willis> unity uses gnome/gtk so everything is in a gtk menu... ;)
<FogHornLegHorn> unity noty
<dr_willis> there should be some 'system settings -> power' or similary named item
<dr_willis> bbl
<yofun> eh
<yofun> ops
<Merovingians> does anyone know if the applications configurations in ufw support multiple interfaces? or does everything at that level need to be done with iptables?
<wab> #hlfs
<histo> Merovingians: It appears it may according to the man pages
<histo> Merovingians: By default, ufw will apply rules to all available interfaces. To  limit
<histo>        this,  specify  DIRECTION on INTERFACE, where DIRECTION is one of...
<Merovingians> I can see that using the command line interface you can use ufw to specify that information
<Merovingians> but if I am writing a config file for each of the applications, I am not finding anything regarding how to do that within an applications file
<Merovingians> it looks like I would have to switch to shorewall if I wanted that level of configuration, or move to iptables itself without ufw...
<James_Epp> So I am trying to make a pxe server for starting ubuntu installs (just a personal project). I have successfully booted the desktop installer with NFS. I would now like to get the alternate installer to get booted. I am seeing many tutorials which are using a 'linux' file for their KERNEL. I just downloaded the alternate.iso but there is no 'linux' file. Where can I find this kernel?
<dr_willis> could be the docs are old, ive seen the kernel file called vmlinuz and other variations also
<James_Epp> Disregard my last question, guys. Found the file.
<dr_willis> ;)
<usr13> !alternate | James_Epp
<ubottu> James_Epp: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<dr_willis> ubuntu keeps triming away more and more with each release. ;)
<James_Epp> usr13: I am using 12.04 alternate. Is it just not supported, or has the team completely quit making them in general?
<dr_willis> as of 12.10 i think the alt cd is gone.
<James_Epp> adding on to that.....the reason I am using the alternate is because on some machines (not even old machines) I get the following result: I boot the cilent into pxe and nfs just fine....but when we are just about to get into the xorg stuff, it gives me this error: http://goo.gl/uS1sM
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 fresh, and whenever it tries to load xwindows, I just see a blinking cursor and nothing else
<Braden`> It doesn't continue to load
<Braden`> I just see a blinking cursor
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Braden`> The system boots fine
<Braden`> Its only after it gets done loading everything else
<OerHeks> this occurs before login?
<Braden`> yes
<brian_petersen> <brian_petersen> I am using ubuntu-server as a home server with nginx installed. I want to be able to setup subdomains and be able to access them with a domain that I have. I am using a dyndns service that always points to my dynamic ip, and I have a cname record subdomain from my purchased domain to my dyndns domain. That works just fine, but when I try to setup a second subdomain in the nginx conf, I always get the same 'server
<brian_petersen> ' config area. Ho
<OerHeks> then try the nomodeset option, see if it works
<Braden`> Ok
<Braden`> Thanks
<criten> Anyone here have experiance with ubuntu and Shuttle computers?
<Braden`> This document tells me the options I need, but doesn't tell me which file to edit to add the options to...
<James_Epp> My append line for my pxe boot is as follows: APPEND netboot=nfs nfsroot=192.168.1.188:/srv/tftp/0/ubuntu/12.04/alternate/i386 initrd=0/ubuntu/12.04/alternate/i386/initrd.gz . But, when I am booting the client, I get to the point where it goes to fetch the ubuntu release stuffs from the USA mirror, and then the display goes blank with just its purple background and idles. Seems like a weird place to stop. Does anyone know why?
<Maelstrom> Lulz
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> i added the ppa for drawers, i made one but i want to delete it and make a different style, how do i delete a made drawer? ... completly
<coolstar> I'm trying to setup Ubuntu 13.04 in Virtualbox and I get the error "The headers for the current running kernel were not found."
<coolstar> What the package I should install via apt-get?
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> just figured it out my self ... rm /home/roy/.local/share/applications/DVD\ Movies\ Related.desktop
<coolstar> oh wait nvm. it was just warning
<coolstar> it succeeded setting up :)
<NamedJohn> could anyone enlighten me as to what is wrong with this bash snippet? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5672854/
<subman> I'm going to ask a very strange question here but I need help from my fellow Ubuntu users.  I am trying to get an old Mac G3 working on the internet but can find little help.  anyone know of an active IRC channel that could help?
<imsky> can i create a clean jail/chroot-like environment and then package it as a .deb?
<coolstar> subman: are you trying to boot ubuntu on that Mac G3?
<trollboy> My parents are stuck on the "Low resolution, your graphics card could not be detected, you will have to configure manually" screen... Apparently Ctrl + Alt + F1 is not working, nor is shift on boot.. suggestions?
<imsky> rather, can i create a clean jail/chroot-like environment so that i can package it as a .deb? :)
<trollboy> Hitting Ok at the prompt dumps them to a black screen with a X shaped mouse cursor
<subman> coolstar, not at the moment, just trying to get some help
<coolstar> subman: if the Mac G3 is running ubuntu, this is the place to ask. If it's on OS X, try #mac
<subman> coolstar, I understand that.  I was just asking for help in finding that resource.  All my other machines run Ubuntu.  Just asking some bros to help.,
<ilyekkakai> how do I launch CompizConfigurator from the terminal? I messed something up and now I have no dash and no window management functionality (no move/resize/etc.)
<ilyekkakai> What is the command to launch Compiz Configurator?
<subman> coolstar, and of course #mac is not valid
<coolstar> #mac-dev
<coolstar> subman: ##mac
<subman> coolstar, no
<coolstar> subman: ##mac works here
<subman> coolstar, yeah, me talking to me
<ilyekkakai> How do I launch the compizconfig settings manager from terminal?
<wilee-nilee> ilyekkakai, try ccsm
<camilo_> freenet on ubuntu 13.04 install help
<ilyekkakai> I've lost my unity dash.. how do I re-install it?
<camilo_> I need install freenet on ubuntu 13.04 helpme please
<somsip_> !gq | camilo_
<ubottu> camilo_: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<dr_willis> whats freenet anyway?
<dr_willis> !find freenet
<ubottu> File freenet found in git-annex, l7-protocols, picon-domains
<clcto> o/ o- o/
<clcto> o/ o_ o/
<coolstar> guys, loving Unity in Ubuntu 13.04 :)
<coolstar> (I hated it back in 12.x and 11.x :P)
<clcto> coolstar: use notion
<camilo_> no problem... resuelto
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> i need to run "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M" every time the computer is rebooted once wireless is ready. What is the best file to add that too?
<dr_willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  one way . put the command in /etc/rc.local
<dr_willis> no need for the sudo in rc.local  just the command..
<jamesst20> Hi
<dr_willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  you may want  it to wait a few seconds, untill it does the command also..    'sleep 60'   then  'iwconfig ......'
<jamesst20> Hi
<jamesst20> I have an Alienware m17x R4 and I have some issues with my sound
<jamesst20> it is very low
<DJHenjin> logging in as a user then sudo su to root only counts as 1 user per session right?
<dr_willis> you might want to check the forums and askubuntu.com for that  exact brand/make jamesst20
<dr_willis> DJHenjin:  i dont think so. and you shouldent use 'sudo su'   use 'sudo -i'
<DJHenjin> sudo -i ?
<dr_willis> DJHenjin:  run the 'who' command and see
<dr_willis> yes.. do NOT use sudo su, or sudo bash, or other weird ways to get a 'root shell'   the proper way is   sudo -i
<DJHenjin> apparently root is logged on through pts 2-9
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jamesst20> dr_willis alright thanks
<sagat> boa noite portugues
<sagat> ?
<dr_willis> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<DJHenjin> is there a way i can kick off all the 'root' users
<dr_willis> use the kill command and kill their shells... perhaps...
<dr_willis> makes me wonder why they are on there.
<DJHenjin> yeah, me too
<dr_willis> ps ax | less    may show what they are doing..
<dr_willis> could be root shells you have left hanging in the past.. since the last reboot
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> if i put "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M" inside "/etc/rc.local" wont it expect the user password and hang?
<dr_willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  i said you dont need 'sudo' i n   rc.local
<dr_willis> its allready running as root....
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> \oh thanks
<dr_willis> its like the 'last' service script that gets ran when the system boots up
<dr_willis> you MIGHt want to use that 'sleep 60' to make it wait a minet for the system to get all up to speed.
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com may know a better way to  set that rate setting... im not sure why you are even needing to do that command
<DJHenjin> root      1604  0.0  0.0  14988   956 tty6     Ss+  May15   0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty6
<dr_willis> DJHenjin:  thats the LOGIN: command running on tty6
<dr_willis> one for each tty.. is normal
<DJHenjin> ok, so is it waiting for someone to enter a password or something?
<NarcTix> ^^ it aint using any resources either
<dr_willis> DJHenjin:  its waiting for someone to LOGIN...
<DJHenjin> ok also have this root      5011  0.0  0.0  20364  2340 pts/3    Ss   May15   0:00 /bin/bash
<dr_willis> thatgs a root shell.. doing somthing
<dr_willis> pts/3 is a pusedo terminal.. like a xterm , or some background process
<NarcTix> /bin/bash is probably relatesd to an ssh login
<dr_willis> i dont even rember where i learned that at...
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> stuff i havent had to mess with in years and years..
<ska> What option do I fee apt-get upgrade so that my configurations don't change?
<ska> apt-get -y or apt-get -n ?
<dr_willis> ska:  wht configurations are you refering to?  it shouldent change any customised configs without asking
<ska> dr_willis: I want to do it unattended
<NarcTix> what happened to kill -9? :)
<dr_willis> NarcTix:  it died. ;P)
<NarcTix> 9> 15
<benwa> hey there
<benwa> I have a question for using raid (mdadm) in ubuntu
<benwa> any expert on that around?
<dr_willis> i try to not teach beginners about 'kill -9' ;)  they get overzelous
<NarcTix> not an expert but have experience
<benwa> basically I have 3 hdd (1 500GB and 2 250GB)
<benwa> I'll like to build a raid 1 with those
<benwa> what is the right way to do it?
<benwa> so I did a raid-o with the 2 250GB
<dr_willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<deckard> hello. What is the basic difference between Xubuntu and XFCE. they look so similar to noobs
<benwa> and then a raid 1 with the 500GB and the raid-0
<dr_willis> wonder if the bot is alive.. ;)
<NarcTix> benwa do you want one of the 250gb as a spare?
<dr_willis> deckard:  xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce
<benwa> it works fine until I restart then mdadm complains the array is degraded
<dr_willis> deckard:  so its xfce + a few ubuntu changes..
<DJHenjin> benwa, you are opening yourself up to a huge risk if either of the 250's dies, and then the 500 dies, or the other way around
<deckard> why do i see, xfce, xubuntu and ubutu ?
<benwa> NarcTix I want 500GB mirrored
<deckard> is xfce use the least resources ?
<dr_willis> deckard:  see where? be more detailed.
<deckard> as option to login
<benwa> well I have 3 drives with 1Terao total
<deckard> brb
<dr_willis> deckard:  the lightest full featured desktop is 'lubuntu' which uses lxde
<benwa> I just want a raid-1 of 500GB
<NarcTix> benwa so you want raid 0
<dr_willis> deckard:  they could be identical..  or use differnt default settings..
<dr_willis> i dont use  xfce.
<benwa> raid-1 is the duplcating and raid-0 is concatenate right?
<deckard> brb, sorry baby cry
<Morph4me> raid 0 is performance ( striped) raid 1 is mirrored
<benwa> so my thinking was concatenate the two 250GB
<benwa> to get a virtual 500GB
<benwa> and mirror that with the other 500GB drive
<benwa> makes sense?
<dr_willis> do you really need a raid that badly? ;) its amazeing the # of people i see in here with raid issues
<benwa> well I wanna use this for backup so yeah I'd like to think it's gonna be safe
<DJHenjin> soo, i killed all sshd proccesses using ps aux|grep sshd then re logged in my 2 sessions from here, and there are still 7 'root's in who
<benwa> maybe I should go for a virtual partition
<kvothetech> dr_willis: raid can be useful...raid 5 is really nice for servers for example...
<dr_willis> dont forget a raid setup .. is not an excuse to  NOT make backups
<dr_willis> ;)
<benwa> could I make the two 250GB drives look like a virtual 500GB?
<NarcTix> benwa I think you would have to put them into a LVM to make that array
<benwa> without using raid-0?
<kvothetech> benwa: lvm
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  i just seem to see people in here using raid for the wrong reasons way to often
<benwa> NarcTix how does that work?
<Morph4me> just mirror he 2 250s and keep the 500gb for storage
<Morph4me> the*
<benwa> will I get double speed like with raid-0?
<kvothetech> dr_willis: ah ...yeah there's some good reasons to use it a lot of reasons lvm or etc would be better
<NarcTix> benwa I work with LVM and it still scares me lol. Google :)
<Guest97234> I have my old gconf configurations for global shortcuts. Any way to still use gconf-editor in 13.04 I have gnome-shell and session-fallback installed
<benwa> Morph4me I need 500GB for backup 250 is too low
<estudiante> hola
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> why can i find "DVD Styler" under the dash?
<estudiante> kdfghj
<DJHenjin> use the 500 GB for the backups then benwa
<benwa> I wanted it mirrored otherwise it's not a safe backup
<benwa> anyways I'll give a shot to lvm
<dr_willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  was that a linux app you installed?   if you use the search featur eit should show up
<DJHenjin> get another 500GB then,
<benwa> DJHenjin
<benwa> DJHenjin you buy me one? I'll give you my 2 250GB for free ;)
<dr_willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  ot try launching it from a terminal.   use tab completion perhaps to get the name    'dvd<tab>'
<Blue1> I need to set a timezone in mysql -- anyone help?
<DJHenjin> benwa: No.
<benwa> DJHenjin you're not helping...
<dr_willis> 250gb  hard drives? i think i got a few in the bottom of the closet.
<benwa> any knows what's the perf on lvm? is it like a regular drive or like raid-0?
<NarcTix> benwa you need to create an LVM of your disks then create the raid. TBH thats above support. So try google.com
<dr_willis> i imagine its not going to be as fast as a raid setuo
<benwa> k thanks
<benwa> I'll figure
<dr_willis> the raid url the bot mentioned may be worth reading
<deckard> ty dr_willis , one last question. Which is lighter, Xubuntu or XFCE?
<NarcTix> ^^
<sere> xubuntu is xfce
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> helping a friend here this is his nick, mine is Prock
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> he didnt even know of irc
<DJHenjin> also, I have to figure out why my ubuntu 12.04 amd64 server is crashing almost daily at random times. running last shows reboot   system boot  3.2.0-38-generic
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> but he is wanting to dump windows for good
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> one more thing i got to do is...
<NarcTix> djhenjin, check dmesg for hardware issues, check messages for system issues
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> with windows i set up a shared folder so his wii can play movies over the network
<DJHenjin> NarcTix: under /var/log there is no 'messages/ file
<sid> hi
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> the wii only can do smb, but in the software center i dont see anything smb related to what i think i need
<NarcTix> ubuntu seem to have disabled messages in syslog these days!
<mwd5650> Roy, check out samba for smb under linux
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> can someone help me set up a smb share with ubuntu 13.04 ,ubuntu being the host
<deckard> so my video games will get best performance with lubuntu?
<dr_willis> wii has some sort of  video player? not seen that.. or is this a hacked wii?
<dr_willis> deckard:  depends on the game. and how tight your system is on   resources
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> its a hacked wii
<NarcTix> was it Debian or Ubuntu who decided to remove alot of the usual stuff from syslog?
<deckard> its not tight i just dont care of desktop affects and i assume anything not orking on those affects will go to the game running better
<Guest78478> hey
<deckard> but i am ignorant
<dr_willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  for samba, you can setup a samba share by rightclicking on the video directory and tellint it to make a guest share..
<dr_willis> deckard:  if you are using steam, theres a pakcage that makes a 'steam' desktop that you select at the login screen that just runs steam. to maxamize resources for your games
<deckard> not steam
<deckard> buy ty
<dr_willis> you coudl always just select  a very minimal window manager only for the most resources for your games . like openbox or jwm
<dr_willis> but thats geting a bit extreme
<NarcTix> lightdm =1
<NarcTix> +1
<NarcTix> Handles most desktops too
<goddard> how can i disable ctrl+p on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> if your system is so skimpy on resources that  lubuntu is  causing your game to slow down... well..  just using jwm  will only help a little  i imagine.
<DJHenjin> NarcTix: syslog doesnt seem to have anything different immediately before it shows the 'kernel [ 0.000000 ] blah blah blah
<NarcTix> djhenjin so no signs of harware issues (apart from heat or a faulty psu)
<Blue1> anyone know how to set a default time zone in mysql?  this didn't work:  SET GLOBAL time_zone = 'America/Phoenix';
<DJHenjin> and dmesg and dmesg.0 dont show anything either
<coolstar> anyone know the place to discuss app development on Linux with GTK?
<DJHenjin> although in syslog, there is literally nothing for 3 minutes before the kernel stuff.
<DJHenjin> ill be back in a half hour
<dr_willis> Blue1:  perhaps ask in #mysql
<NarcTix> djhenjin if your log says that youve been pwned lol
<DJHenjin> says what NarcTix
<NarcTix> ill be back in a half hour :)
<DJHenjin> i have to drive somewhere,
<dr_willis> isent there some 'more verbose logging';    for kernel logs in /etc/sysconfig  /
<DJHenjin> it doesnt say that in my log...
<NarcTix> ^^
<utfans05> friggen windows 7 cd wont boot, had to do a dd if=windows cd of=usb drive, that will work correct?
<nkhodyunya> Hi, i have a program listed here http://paste2.org/wUIEVaMU After parent process die, I have a zombie process which should be cleaned out by init process. If I understand properly, SIGCHLD signal should been sent to parent before adopted by init. How init handle such zombie processes?
<utfans05> friggen windows 7 cd wont boot, had to do a dd if=windows cd of=usb drive, that will work correct? I'm pretty sure it will just need someone to reassure me.
<NarcTix> utfans05 that wont work
<utfans05> NarcTix: why not? im making an exact image of the disk to a usb drive
<Blue1> thanks dr_willis
<goddard> how can i disable ubuntus ctrl p?
<NarcTix> utfans05 well none of your paths are correct and whats the cd in the middle?
<benwa> NarcTix it looks like it worked thanks for the input
<benwa> I'm off g'night all
<dave_> NarcTix, diff pc, itd dd if=sc0 of=/dev/sd1
<dave_> but looks like the cd is wanting to work now
<NarcTix> was it your device paths dave?
<NarcTix> cool benwa
<dr_willis> sc0  thats a cdrom device?
<NarcTix> sr0 is
<dave_> yes
<dr_willis> seen a cd be called /dev/sr0    or /dev/cdrom    but not sc0
<dr_willis> ;)
<dave_> thats what it was when i did a lsblk
<dr_willis>    and  sd1  ras also a typo?
<dr_willis> was also a typo?  since it should be like   sda sdb sdc or somthing
<dave_> yeah, this is a mini, hard for me to type on
<dr_willis> typos with  the dd command  - can be... deadly
<dave_> normally im giving the advice not getting it
<Guest97234> how do I make custom shortcuts in 13.04 under dconf
<NarcTix> script all those deadly typo commands
<dr_willis> Guest97234:  i seem to recall askubuntu.com having some good info on that..   i looked it up like 2 months ago..
<Guest97234> dr_willis: thanks will check it out. I googled wih no luck
<NarcTix> some sort of DdOs
<utfans05> yeah its /dev/sr0
<NarcTix> or is that the master of command
<dr_willis> utfans05:  be sure you got all your dd options right befor you tell it to do it ;)
<utfans05> so it should be dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/dev/sdd1
<NarcTix> toast > /dev/null
<NarcTix> utfans05 yeah thats tgood
<dr_willis> NarcTix:  top list of commands.. ;)    dd, busybox, and ssh...      and busybox can replace dd and ssh i think, ;P
<Morph4me> utfans05 you can check that with  > df-h < as well  as long the udf volume of win 7 is mounted
<dr_willis> err.. you DONT want sdd1
<dr_willis> that will image the cd to the first PARTITION on the usb.. not to the 'drive' of the usb
<NarcTix> dr_willis Ive never used busy box
<dr_willis> and youmay want to ask in #windows if this will even work with windows7
<Morph4me> as example sending mine to media would be like this using dd  >>>  sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/media/morph4me/win7-64bit.iso
<dr_willis> NarcTix:  more likely you never noticed you were using it. ;)
<dr_willis> dont forget to use the 'bs=4M' option with dd. or else it may be very very slow
<utfans05> dr_willis: so i need to send it to sdd
<Morph4me> true dr_willis good point
<dr_willis> utfans05:  if you are 10000% sure your usb  flash drive is /dev/sdd
<utfans05> dr_willis: yeah it is
<NarcTix> dr_willis your probably right. Alot of new stuff doesent break and need hacking into these days.
<dr_willis> and you may want to ask in #windows if you even can dd a win7 dvd to usb.. and it will work
<dr_willis> NarcTix:  i belive  the normal initrd stuff uses it  for just a moment or 2 ;0 i havent looked into it in ages
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> i know i got the ip and folder name correct, i cant seem to get the smb share working, can anyone help
<dr_willis> i played with some busybox - mini linux disrto - years ago for  a fun weekend..
<dr_willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:   you did set it up as a guest share?
<NarcTix> dr_willis Ive only ever experienced controlling initramfs until I started building Gentoo kernels but never came across busybox
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> yes
<dr_willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  or if ysing a samba user name.. you did give the user a samba password via 'sudp smbpassed -a username'  ?
<dr_willis> oops  'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> but also the wii makes it to where u have to use the user account, and i know that info is correct
<dr_willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  so you aer connecting as 'guest' or some 'username'  ?
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> that i did not do
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> i want to use user name
<dr_willis> then you must set a samba password via ------------>    'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<dr_willis> you can even setup the  special 'home' share in /etc/samba/smb.conf where each user can be shareing their own home directory automatically if you wanted to
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> now does this have to the same pass as the user's pass?
<dr_willis> samba password does NOT have to be the same as the users login password
<dr_willis> i always make the 2 the same however. ;)
<dr_willis> but im on a home lan.
<NarcTix> dr_willis bad habit if samba gets exploited sos that users account
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> sudo: smbpassed: command not found
<dr_willis> NarcTix:  yea.. my dog may haxor my system.
<dr_willis> then you must set a samba password via ------------>    'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<dr_willis> typos  ;)
<NarcTix> dr_willis Im lookinf from a sys-ops perspective ;)
<dr_willis> im all about 'casual home user' these days..
<dr_willis> wife, grandkids. and the dog..
<dr_willis> the 4 year knows more about accessing the net then the wife...
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> password took, but wii still fail to sonnect
<dr_willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  see if your nautilus file manager can connect to the share.
<dr_willis>   smb://ip.of.the.server/sharename
<dr_willis> hit ctrl-l in nautilus to enter the address
<dr_willis> ctrl-L
<woo> hello
<NarcTix> dr_willis your safe unless you have a wireless pace maker (imagine the DoS) and skynet has been in progress for years qbit processors are the key
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> if i stop the share and restart will i have to sudo smbpasswd -a roy again?
<nevyn> Roy_Newbie_13-04: no.
<dr_willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  that would make samba rather useless  if you had to...
<dr_willis> business with 10000 samba users... haveing to re-add their password every day.. ;)
<dr_willis> there is  some way to sync the login password and the samba password.. but its been years since ive done that
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> do i do "smb://192.168.2.13/Videos" in terminal Videos is located "/home/roy/Videos"
<dr_willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  in your FILE MANAGER window...
<dr_willis> ctrl-L to show the  address entry field.
<dr_willis> bash dsent know what to do with 'smb://'   nautilus does
<dr_willis> at least you had the sanity to not use a space in the share name,. ;)
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> i know no spaces to begin with
<dr_willis> also try the  address   'smb://127.0.0.1/Videos'     and see if any other pc on the lan can see the shares.
<NarcTix> always use -
<dr_willis> its really really annoying when all the other pcs see a share.. then the one you want to see it... dosent
<dr_willis> and i definatly have seen a share not work/appear... then a few min later.. it pops up. ;)
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> natulas OR Files off the launcher
<woo> dr_willis: I am thinking to use a pie for server control for hundreds of ubuntu clients.  as a noob what advice could you help me out with using lanscape to manage?
<Chamunks> anyone know a good tutorial on eggdrop here?
<dr_willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  those are both the file manager.. that is 'nautilus'
<sarahS> hi everyone…
<Chamunks> i dont even know if its decently simple to run in ubuntu.
<dr_willis> woo controll on what way?
<sarahS> I'm trying to make a directory writable by apache in a responsible manner
<dr_willis> Chamunks:  theres should be 100000's f web sites out there with Eggdrop guides.. i perfer to use 'znc' myself
<sarahS> and when i do chown -R www-data ./tmp
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> at teh bottom Browser Network then Windows Network , then oops something went wrong
<NarcTix> sarahs you configuring Apache directly or using a panel?
<sarahS> to a directory, it changes the owner…but apache still can't  write to it
<sarahS> NarcTix: ssh
<Chamunks> dr_willis, i need the bot functions more then the bouncer functions.
<woo> dr_willis: I want to use a raspberry pi as ubuntu server and laptops as clients.  1.) does ubuntu server support pi 2.) what is the best place to find documentation and admin support for Lanscape?
<dr_willis> Chamunks:  i bet theres an #eggdrop channel also
<Chamunks> well i dont need it i want to learn about it.
<Chamunks> I'll look around
<Chamunks> thanks dr_willis
<NarcTix> sarahs so whats the owner and group on the directories and whats the apache procs running at modules or fast cgi?
<dr_willis> woo ubuntu server runs 'services'  theres not really  thing to  'support pi'   since the pi ccan run linux..  and access the services  ubuntu dosent care  if it a pi or a android phone. ;)
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> Browse Network ... Windows Network ... WORKGROUP oops something went wrong
<Joshuame13> I just downloaded Linux for the first time!
<sarahS> NarcTix: the owner is www-data which i believe is the user apache is running as
<dr_willis> woo i have no idea on what landscape even is or does.
<sarahS> as far as the second question…i haven't the foggiest idea
<Braden`> I am using Ubuntu 13.04, and I started xwindows.  I see the desktop, and if I right-click, I get the appropriate context menus; however, I don't see any task bar along the top or side (I don't know what it is called in linux)
<NarcTix> sarahs the owner needs to be the web user and the group needs to be www-data
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> say my name if u helping me, chat scrooling fast
<woo> dr_willis: thank you.  dr_willis, from my understanding is that it controls updates from the cloud.
<dr_willis> woo - hmm.  nevver used it. I just  do small home lans.
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> Unable to access location
<somsip_> sarahS: apache should be run by www-data, but can easily check with 'ps aux | grep apache' and look in the left most column
<sarahS> NarcTix: ok…by web user, you mean the server? apache2?
<dr_willis> bb in a bit...
<Roy_Newbie_13-04>  dr_willis ^
<somsip_> sarahS: is the directory you are trying to change in the webroot, or somewehre else. Eg: /var/www/website/tmp, or /home/sarah/tmp ?
<NarcTix> srahs depends on what your apache processes are running as if there apache modules will be apache2 if you run them as fast cgi would be under there web user
<sarahS> somsip_: yes, it is a subdirectory of the webroot
<Braden`> Anyone?
<sarahS> actually
<somsip_> sarahS: and the parent dirs allow www-data to have access?
<sarahS> somsip_:  /var/www/website/tmp would be accurate
<NarcTix> sarahs fast cgi over apache modules any day easier to trouble shoot for one
<sarahS> somsip_: read access
<somsip_> sarahS: maybe a dump of ls -la /var/www and /var/www/website would help/ Can you pastebin?
<NarcTix> sarahs whats the problem again, Ive had a few spliffs :)?
<sarahS> hahah
<sarahS> I'm trying to NOT chmod 777 a directory
<woo> sarahS: in tmp?
<somsip_> sarahS: my usual approach would be to chgrp -R www-data {dir} and chmod 770 {dir} But this is not always ideal
<sarahS> correct
<somsip_> sarahS: you told me not tmp (as in /tmp) but just a folder called tmp. Correct?
<sarahS> somsip_: thanks..will try that
<deckard> hello. what is the command to install lubuntu?
<somsip_> deckard: suo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop IIRC
<deckard> is it sudo apt-get install lubuntu-dekstop?
<NarcTix> sarahs then the easiest way is to run your users as fast-cgi rather than apache modules , that way the web-user is what the process(dir) owner then you dont have to set world permissions
<deckard> ty
<deckard> i can install it with xubuntu and try it?
<somsip_> deckard: I believe so
<deckard> ty
<deckard> what is iirc mean?
<sarahS> NarcTix: that sounds like something I will have to read up on.  apache modules I already know.  Thanks for the suggestion
<somsip_> deckard: If I Recall Correctly
<deckard> oh lol
<deckard> ty
<deckard> i have it
<dr_willis> you can install most all the  *-desktop packages  that way deckard
<Braden`> I am using Ubuntu 13.04, and I started xwindows.  I see the desktop, and if I right-click, I get the appropriate context menus; however, I don't see any task bar along the top or side (I don't know what it is called in linux)
<deckard> ty
<woo> Braden`: are you new to gnome3?
<dr_willis> Braden`: 3d video card drivers may not be working right
<Braden`> dr_willis:  Is there a way to disable 3d?
<Braden`> Because I really don't want all of the fancy stuff anyways
<dr_willis> id suggest getting 3d working instead
<Braden`> I actually used the 2d version before they stripped it out in 12.11
<Braden`> Too much overhead
<Braden`> This is for a development machine
<dr_willis> there is no unity2d in 13.04
<Braden`> How do I use gnome then?
<sarahS> somsip_: http://pastie.org/7919018
<dr_willis> gnome shell? thats not unity
<woo> Braden`: the top bar is what you use to save files or control the selected window
<Braden`> dr_willis:  I know, how do I switch to Gnome?
<dr_willis> !gnome-shell
<somsip_> sarahS: RoR?
<Braden`> woo:  Oh sorry, I didn't see your message
<sarahS> somsip_: correct
<Braden`> woo:  Yes, I would like to use Gnome 3
<dr_willis> install gnome-shell and select it at login
<Braden`> ok
<Braden`> Thank you
<sarahS> somsip_: installing redmine
<woo> Braden`: unity and gnome3 are a lot alike
<Braden`> woo:  Yea, but they unfortunately cut support for 2d unity :(
<dr_willis> lubuntu is the lightest desktop
<NarcTix> desktops ahhhhh the next part of my Linux certification wants me to configure and troubleshoot x11 (Ive worked in tty or ptty)
<somsip_> sarahS: sarahS there looks nothing wrong with this. Is there already a file in tmp that is not chown www-data that apache is unable to open for write?
<dr_willis> Braden`:  unity3d uses llvm for low end systems.. but it can be buggy
<Braden`> How do I enable that?  I could give it a try...
<dr_willis> its enabled by default
<Braden`> oh
<dr_willis> if you want gnome shell.. then install gnome shell
<Braden`> Well, I am using the nvidia drivers provided by the package manager.  How do I fix the current problem with the task bar not showing up?
<Braden`> If I can fix that, and determine whether the system is responsive enough to use Unity, I will use that
<Braden`> Otherwise, I will switch to gnome
<dr_willis> run nvidia-settings   be sure the drivers are working Braden`
<NarcTix> I still am a big fan of xfce but kde is getting my vote at the moment (was a long time hater of kde)
<dr_willis> unity  USES GNOME... you mean  gnome-shell
<Braden`> Right, gnome shell
<Braden`> Semantics
<Braden`> ftw
<corehook> re
<Braden`> Oh
<Braden`> Which driver should I use for virtualbox?
<Braden`> (assuming ubuntu is the guest os)
<NarcTix> bradeb whats the host?
<Braden`> nvidia-settings says "ERROR:  The control display is undefined"
<nevyn> NarcTix: why does it matter.
<Braden`> NarcTix:  Windows 8
<nevyn> Braden`: that's cause a guest in virtualbox doesn't have a nvidia card
<Braden`> nevyn:  I would assume because some OS's allow promiscuity to the adapters
<AlbertoM> Hi everybody i need some help  i have instlled some software like chromium skype and comodo antivirus for linux (I know i dont need but i want to protect the machines whith windows in my home and it dont consumes too much resourcees)  i allso instll teamviwer when i reestart the machine i see something of win e pop up and i dont want nothing related whith wine how can i comprobe i donth ave win e?
<NarcTix> ^^ why does it matter because he asked what driver duh!
<AlbertoM> Excuse me my english are too bad
<nevyn> NarcTix: 14:46 < Braden`> Which driver should I use for virtualbox?
<Braden`> nevyn:  That is what I just thought of, which is why I mentioned I am using virtualbox.  I probably need to use a different driver
<NarcTix> braden search on microsoft technet
<nevyn> he's running a guest ubuntu in virtualbox the correct driver will be for the virtualbox framebuffer hardware.
<Braden`> Let me check the package manager
<NarcTix> the drivers are still windows drivers
<dr_willis_> virtuabox? you should have said that eralier. ;)
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> i have system-config-samba now and that isnt helping, not even on my own machine
<dr_willis_> you install the  vbox guest addations and you may want to double check the 'use  host 3d' option is enabled in teh options for vbox
<nevyn> Braden`: you need to install guest additions.
<nevyn> NarcTix: stop.
<NarcTix> The host needs to install the guest modules
<Braden`> nevyn:  I already installed them.  I discovered I am missing the guest dkms package though
<dr_willis_> for running in vbox. you may seriously want to use lubuntu instead of unity or gnome-shell
<Braden`> NarcTix:  Already installed
<Braden`> dr_willis:  What is the difference?
<Braden`> If he can stay online long enough... :/
<dr_willis_> lubuntu is the ligthtest full feature desktop
<Braden`> dr_willis:  What do you mean "light"?
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> dr_willis_ i have system-config-samba installed now, and still wont show inder Files / Browse Network
<dr_willis_> uses the leaset resources
<dr_willis_> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  some toimes you just have to fight with samba. i dont have any magic answers.. see if other pcs on the lan can see the shares perhaps?
<Braden`> hmm
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> cant
<AlbertoM> Hi can any body help me  i want to know if have traces of win e in my system
<Braden`> Well, I appreciate the responses and time that everyone has given me.
<dr_willis_> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  i tend to just enable the home shares. give samba passwords to my users. and restart.. and it works
<AlbertoM> i expplain the case above
<NarcTix> braden what error means your missing dkms (needed for building some kernel mods)
<dr_willis_> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  you may want to double check that all firewalls are off for testing
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> how do i do that?
<dr_willis_> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<dr_willis_> windows has its own options for firewalls..
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> do i have to be root for ufw
<dr_willis_> i tend to share videos over DLNA/UpnP these days instead of samba. so i havent fought with samba in ages either.
<mong> AlbertoM: "sudo apt-get purge wine" , followed by "rm -rf ~/.wine", ought to remove it as far as i know
<NarcTix> Where as alot of firewalls are built on Linux or Unix
<dr_willis_> AlbertoM:  there  might be a few windapp.desktop files in your .config dir you may need to remove by hand.. but those wont affect  anything
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> firewall is off
<NarcTix> AlbertM yeah find / -iname wine | xargs rm -rf /dev/null
<NarcTix> missed the > /dev/null
<corehook> guys how i can send mail from console ?
<corehook> ubuntu 12.04
<histo> corehook: with an smtp server setup or a relay
<corehook> i am about command
<histo> corehook: if you want to use pop or imap you can use mutt
<corehook> i have smtpd server
<histo> corehook: On the same box?
<NarcTix> corehook sendmail, not used in ages but man sendmail
<corehook> smtpd is other my server
<corehook> in*
<corehook> да в пизду
<NarcTix> youu can use sendmail as a mail client you dont need a local server
<Relaxation> Just thought I'd ask, is anyone here a C programmer, or familiar with C?
<dr_willis_> i find C pointers too pointy..
<dr_willis_> ;)
<nevyn> Relaxation: just ask.
<nevyn> !ask
<NarcTix> how familiar Im familiar with programming and have done a socket client and server in c but not much else in c
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SparkySparkyBoom> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Relaxation> Dr_Willis, you're always in here haha. And my question wasn't specific, other than what can I do to practice. I didn't make it past my Data Structures class in C so I'm very disappointed, trying to study C in my free time now.
<Relaxation> I'm reading the K&R book over C atm
<kiyoura> Relaxation: "Algorithms in C" by sedgewick
<Relaxation> Does it talk about data structures?
<kiyoura> yes
<Relaxation> Thanks. I'll move onto that after I finish the K&R book.
<kiyoura> that's what i did
<Relaxation> I find C to be very challenging.
<NarcTix> pointers are the hard part of c but also its power inho
<NarcTix> *imho
<kiyoura> pointers are not just exclusive to C. pointers are what separate people who 'like to code' from 'programmers'.
<gdi2k> Hi, I'm looking for help with DKMS (r8168 drivers) - is this the best place or is there a better channel, luke ubuntu server?
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> will simba auto start, or how do i confirm the server is open\\
<NarcTix> kiyora and its exploits and reverse engineering that seperates people who like to code from them who get paid
<kiyoura> NarcTix, same thing as "programmers" ...
<kiyoura> if you understand the memory map both of those things are fairly possible
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> any simba experts here, or lots of experince
<Braden`> How do I make it so that it displays what is loading on system startup instead of a splash screen?
<NarcTix> Im currently under the influence of canabis and alcohol so cant go to in depth
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> while im waiting to see if so, im doing a retart, ill be back
<NarcTix> see cant even spell cannabis right
<histo> Braden`: disable splash and quiet from default options in /etc/default/grub
<corehook> when i start some bash script from console its work
<NarcTix> braden do it in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<corehook> but dont work when start with cron
<corehook> which may be a popular error in the startup script?
<histo> corehook: which users cron are you starting it with?
<NarcTix> corehook whats your shebang in your script?
<histo> Braden`: then sudo update-grub after you remove them from there
<NarcTix> by shebang i mean #!
<ajith> HI how to share applciation installed using wine in ubuntu ltsp 12.04
<Relaxation> TBH, pointers are fairly easy concept of C. In fact, rudimentary. I've exercised some quite complex data structure algorithms that are pretty hard to comprehend / follow. But understanding a simple pointer has never been a problem for me.
<Braden`> Ok, thank you
<ajith> I am unable to find these applciation in clients when i login
<Relaxation> I understand C, up until we start looking at data structures, like constructing a graph / implementing it.
<NarcTix> relaxatin and kiyoura what educational upbringing have you had?
<histo> ajith: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Relaxation> Then things become hard for me to follow. I think it's because I don't understand the algorithm to begin with.
<corehook> dev user
<kiyoura> NarcTix 0 'formal' i am self-taught
<corehook> shebang? what is ?
<NarcTix> kiyoura :)
<Relaxation> I'm studying computer science in college. The curriculum here follows C, and it is no joke at all.
<ajith> ok after going in to how do i share..I am unable to find the installed applciation in client
<histo> !ot Relaxation
<histo> !ot | Relaxation
<ubottu> Relaxation: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NarcTix> corehook by shebang whats the first line of your script #!
<dr_willis_> hmm., well users install wine apps.. so they wouldent be 'system wide'
<ajith> how can i install them system wide???
<dr_willis_> no idea.. not really ever tried to do that.
<NarcTix> corehook if like you said it runs in your terminal but not from cron what shell are you using?
<Relaxation> Actually, I made straight A's throughout my whole school career. Then I got to computer science in college. Most challenging thing I've experienced in the world of Academia. Failed my first class this last semester. Discouraging, putting all your time and resources into something, only to fail. It's odd. To me failing a class reflects not trying enough, not studying, etc.. But this was not the case at all for me.
<histo> ajith: perhaps #winehq can be of some assistance
<dr_willis_> ajith:  you could make a script that calls wine /path/to/some/systgemdir/theappinstaller.exe  so each user can install it when they want to
<dr_willis_> when wine runs a windows app. its makes a .wine dir for the user to keep the wine stuff in.
<dr_willis_> you normally dont share that .wine directory system wide
<cyphase> is there anyone here with an htc one? are you having issues seeing all of the phone's internal storage when plugged in to your computer? did you, and you fixed it?
<ajith> okay ..
<clcto> cyphase: do you have android sdk installed?
<histo> cyphase: are you using mtp or mass storage mode
<NarcTix> no one shares there wine celar ~/.wine :)
<dr_willis_> i recall a few apps in the past that used wine, that installed 'system wide' but i bet they were heavaly tweaked and took a bit of work to get going
<Senor> where can I get source of login relevent stuff ?
<dr_willis_> Senor:  be a bit more specific.
<corehook> yep
<NarcTix> dr_willis windows apps system wide serious fail
<dr_willis_> NarcTix:  i seem to recall Picassa and  other apps doing that.
<dr_willis_> they used their own secial wine.. as does that netflix-on-ubuntu package.
<dr_willis_> thats the latest tool that use the wine system wide trick that i can think of
<NarcTix> yeah like a wine binary cant think of the name for it
<Relaxation> Does anyone know why Ubuntu only cares about the first 8 characters of your password?
<dr_willis_> 'cares' ?
<histo> Relaxation: Can you elaborate on that?
<dr_willis_> you want to enforce longer required passwords?
<Relaxation> No
<histo> Relaxation: then it cares about all the characters
<Relaxation> Lets say your password is X amount of characters. Ubuntu only needs the first 8 to log in
<Senor> dr_willis_ : I have one problem with init process , I have no root account set ,as I boot from non-distro kernel
 * dr_willis_ is going to have to go on again about how it pays to be verbose and detailed on irc... ;)
<NarcTix> My names NarcTix and Ive just realised im an alcoholic as Ive just reached to take a drink from my deoderant for the 5th time good night.
<Relaxation> If password X is > 8, you still only need the first 8 to log into Ubuntu. So, from my perspective, it only "cares" about the first 8 characters.
<dr_willis_> or when you are setting the password - its only using the first 8 to begin with...
<Ben64> Relaxation: i don't think that is true
<Aspire-Revo-User> Can anyone recommend a go partition cloning application like CloneZilla?
<lifeboy> Trying to set up qemu-kvm on 12.04 64bit server, but get this error: -bash: sudo setcap cap_net_admin=ei /usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64: No such file or directory
<lifeboy> anyone that can shed some light on this pls?
<Relaxation> Ben64: try it for yourself.
<Ben64> just did
<dr_willis_> Aspire-Revo-User:  why not clonezilla? ;)
<Relaxation> And?
<Ben64> my password was already >8, and 8 doesn't work
<Aspire-Revo-User> dr_willis_: It is not working, freezing up and not doing what it suppose to do. Watched several YouTube video on how to use it and I am following the instructions as best i can.
<Relaxation> You did something wrong then... I know for a fact it only needs 8 characters to log in.
<lifeboy> I have never used setcap...
<Ben64> Relaxation: or more likely... you're wrong
<gdi2k> Relaxation, using first 8 chars does not work - what makes you think this?
<Relaxation> Are you sure you counted the characters properly?
<mong> Relaxation: i have just tested this with my password as well, and cannot reproduce what you describe
<Relaxation> Wait hang on.
<Relaxation> Brb, need to make sure I'm telling this correctly.
<dr_willis_> sudo passwd billgates   moneybagXXXXXXXXX
<dr_willis_> login billgates
<nevyn> renato_: that's complete garbage for a long time.
<dr_willis_> too bad im not on a ubuntu box to test...
<Ben64> he left
<nevyn> yeah I know.
<nevyn> renato_: sorry wasn't for you.
<cyphase> clcto, i thought it might the sdk, but i only just now tried it on another computer :/, and i do see it all. how do i get around that? histro, there's no way to choose between mtp and mass storage on the phone.
<Ben64> but i made a new user on my server with 20 character password - "12345678901234567890" and nothing less than the full 20 worked
<mong> perhaps he's using DES encryption or something
<clcto> cyphase: can you logcat?
<nevyn> Ben64: the old unix crypt hash was only good for about 8 chars
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> under htop i see "smbd -F" three times, is that enough to have smb working, thats all the smb related processes i can see, or at least sound like
<Relaxation> NVM, it's been changed. On older versions though, it only "cares" about the first 8 characters.
<nevyn> Relaxation: not since long before ubuntu existed.
<Ben64> were you on warty warthog
<nevyn> this wasn't true on debian potato.
<dr_willis_> on Angry Amobea? :)
<nevyn> tho crypt was an option if you chose to disable md5 passwords (which you shouldn't do)
<Ben64> i thought they were sha?
<nevyn> they are now.
<Relaxation> Well apparently it use to use DES encryption , which is what I was referring to.
<nevyn> Ben64: so there was crypt (which was limited length) then md5 (which was reaonably broken) then sha.
<dr_willis_> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  if you really want to dig deep into samba  - thers several books  on it in the repos under the 'samba-doc' package..  but they may be a little out of date. but they do have trouble shooting guides.. and theres askubuntu,com that may have some more up to date trobuleshooting guides
<mong> mine uses a captain crunch decoder ring
<dr_willis_> mong:  i use rot-13 ;)
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> k
<deckard> is it totally safe to run sudo apt-get autoremove?
<dr_willis_> deckard:  it prints oiut what it will remove so you can say yes or no...
<nevyn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crypt_%28C%29
<mong> i do so from time to time, and have not broken anything
<deckard> ty
<deckard> it wants to remove only "linux-image-generic
<deckard> " safe/
<deckard> ?
<dr_willis_> thats an old kernel sounds like
<deckard> so just leave it?
<deckard> safe than sorry
<dr_willis_> i doubt it will matter much
<deckard> ill lve then, ty
<dr_willis_> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.21.37 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<deckard> much help from you ty
<dr_willis_> just a meta-package looks like.
<dr_willis_> removeing it wont really remove anything
<deckard> is sudo apt-get upgrade safe?
<jmurrib21> how can i make ubuntu 13.04 to boot faster. It takes 2 minutes to start up from an USB external HDD in a brand new pc hp p2-1334
<histo> jmurrib21: well shouldn't take that long but i'd assume it's due to disk speed
<Ponch0> I just had a crash something about IBus version being too old?
<Ponch0> Also some messages about GPG keyring
<jmurrib21> i used to run ubuntu 12.10 on a laptop and I liked it how fast it boot and tasks were done fast. with the same external usb hdd
<Ponch0> DbDriver: permission denied "passwords"
<Ponch0> wth is going on
<dr_willis_> external usb   and 'fast' are really oppites...
<jmurrib21> see
<dr_willis_> 13.04 boots in like 10-20 sec here on my ssd drive..
<nevyn> jmurrib21: don't run it from a usb disk.
<dr_willis_> if the same HD is slower.. there might be some usb driver bug/issue going on..
<jmurrib21> do you think the UEFI might have something to do with it?
<aeon-ltd> dr_willis_ from on button to usuable desktop?
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> i cant browse the network but i can use file manager and put in ip and it works but not on the wii?
<jmurrib21> what is /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 some times when I boot it says that device needs to be mounted or skip mounting?
<GinTonicool> hi guys,when chrome playing videos ,the sound always quiver ,shiver ,what's wrong ?
<somsip_> GinTonicool: in youtube?
<GinTonicool> anywhere
<somsip_> GinTonicool: run it with google-chrome --audio-buffer-size=2048
<somsip_> It's a known bug FITNR
<GinTonicool> somsip, how do that in gnome desktop
<somsip_> GinTonicool: What does that use? Menus or shortcuts?
<GinTonicool> i do not know your meanings
<somsip_> GinTonicool: I have never seen gnome desktop. How do you launch Chrome? Do you click on a shortcut on the desktop, or do you use a menu?
<dave_> dr_willis_, yeah, the usb stick didnt work at all. i think im going to create an iso using windows since my dvd finally worked and then have it stored on a backup drive that i have
<GinTonicool> i put a chrome icon on desktop and gnome panel ,i double click the icon
<histo> GinTonicool: alt+F2 will bring up a run dialog or run his command in a terminal
<dave_> dr_willis_, and the os's are on 2 completely seprate drives so i can manager which one boots by selecting the drive :D
<somsip_> GinTonicool: then I guess you can right-click the icon and edit the command to include --audio-buffer-size=2048
<GinTonicool> i check it now ,
<aarcane> how can I get a list of all currently recommended packages, and which of the installed packages recommends them?
<kubanc> hellow! Is there any security scanner that is checking if sites were hacked (malicious code, exploit scanner, checking if there is any suspicious code) in ubuntu server
<somsip_> kubanc: RIPS?
<somsip_> kubanc: hmm - that's more for looking for holes actually...
<GinTonicool> histo ,somsip, i add this at chrome property by right click icon ---property ---command like this :/usr/bin/google-chrome --audio-buffer-size=2048 ,but it does not work
<jmurrib21> what is /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 some times when I boot it says that device needs to be mounted or skip mounting?
<somsip_> GinTonicool: try just running it from terminal first to see if it does fix your problem. And make sure you are using the builtin flashplugin and not an installed flashplugin. I forgot about checking that first
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> Prock82 text
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> text
<kubanc> somsip_: what about OWASP?
<somsip_> kubanc: never heard of it.
<GinTonicool> maybe it is the fuiltin flashplugin ,,,i installed adobe flash player 11.7,,,,
<swiss> i've touched owasp
<swiss> what about owasp
<swiss> kubanc: are you looking for hacked or hackable?
<swiss> hacked is only found through logs
<GinTonicool> how to check which plugin chrome is using when playing videos
<dr_willis_> GinTonicool:  right click on the video?
<somsip_> GinTonicool: in Chrome, open chrome://plugins
<swiss> kubanc:i'm going to bed soon, but systems security is kinda my specialty, what are you looking for specifically?
<kubanc> swiss: i'm looking for a some sort of a scanner program, that looks at my sites (most of them are Joomla) and looks for malicoius code, if the site was hacked, etc... I don't understand what you are saying with hacked or hackable..
<somsip_> GinTonicool: I have 11.7.700.169 disabled
<swiss> kubanc: hacked implies past tense
<GinTonicool> not right click ,just play videos like youtube,,,,
<swiss> kubanc: are you trying to check if exploits exist or are you trying to check if someone has exploited you
<kubanc> swiss: I am trying to check if someone has exploited web site
<GinTonicool> somsip ,i disabled the adobe flash player ,but now the video sites show that :no flash player installed
<swiss> kubanc: if it has already been compromised? I suggest dumping all your logs into something like splunk and sorting through them like that
<dr_willis_> GinTonicool:  you ashed how to see which one it was using.. it can depend on the site. html5 or  flash.. right clicking on the video shoule bring up a menu to tell you wat its using for that video
<somsip_> GinTonicool: Is the builtin plugin enabled?
<swiss> kubanc: for checking hackability, OWASP is generally good afaik
<GinTonicool> what's the full name of builtin plugin
<Prock82> .
<somsip_> GinTonicool: surprisingly, it looks like I've actually enabled the installed plugin at /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<somsip_> GinTonicool: And disabled the builtin at /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<somsip_> GinTonicool: this is the report for this bug https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=224046
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> how can i get new emails to show under the Mail icon on the top menu
<dr_willis_> ive never seen that icon show emails. ;) its more of an IM client notfication i thought.. unless thunderbird somehow works with it..
<GinTonicool> somsip, disabled the builtin at /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so ?sure ?
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> i saw a pic on line shiwint it
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> also how to temove something from it
<aarcane> htop
<dr_willis_> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  try the system-settings -> online accounts   and enable gmail accounts perhaps.. and then  you might need to run  thunderbird and tell it to show the info.
<kubanc> swiss: ok, for hackability, but i'm looking for software that will inform me that there's probably some strage code or files under under some path and i should check that..
<somsip_> GinTonicool: it's not what I thought I'd done, but my 26.0.1410.63 version has working sound with builtin disabled, and installed enabled, using the --audio-buffer-size parameter. If I excluded that param, it is choppy. YMMV
<dr_willis_> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  if you use gmail. i recall gmail-indicator applets available at some ppa's
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> like if i open thunderbird once and never useed it, its allways there
<DJHenjin> somebody has been trying to hack into my server
<dr_willis_> thunderbirs most likely has some service that runs in the background would be my guess
<dr_willis_> im not on a ubuntu bos rright  now to check out thunderbird
<dr_willis_> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7.1-1 (raring), package size 86 kB, installed size 434 kB
<DJHenjin> dr_willis_: any configuration needed or just install and leave alone?
<dr_willis_> DJHenjin:  i tend to just install it and leave it. ;) then use logwatch about once a week to look at the logs
<dr_willis_> but really i only used ot on my vps..  not like there was anything critical on it
<DJHenjin> can logwatch be ran on a machine other than the server?
<GinTonicool> somsip ,i'm using the same version of your
<dr_willis_> logwatch parses the log files..
<dr_willis_> and makes a nice report
<DJHenjin> obviously
<u13> сасай
<DJHenjin> but I can only connect by SSH into my server
<dr_willis_> so it has to have access to the log files...
<dr_willis_> ssh can access remote files.
<DJHenjin> but other than having access to the logs, if i have the logs on my local machine
<dr_willis_> or you can ssh into the server and run logwatch
<dr_willis_> i only use the most basic features of logwatch
<GinTonicool> somsip, your builtin plugin is disabled ? how to do that , disabled /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so ?
<supersecond> good evening
<u13> hi niggers
<somsip_> GinTonicool: click on the link that says 'Disable'
<slimgeisha> hi
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> something i just thought to do is search gmail in software center, whats the difference from the first two
<dr_willis_> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  we dont know what 'the first two' are... we dont memorize stuff like that.
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> take a look
<dr_willis_> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  im not on a ubuntu box.
<Ben64> theres also no guarantee that two people would have the same "first two"
<guntbert_> !attitude | Roy_Newbie_13-04
<ubottu> Roy_Newbie_13-04: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<AlbertoM> hi can you help me  whith e mail client suggestion and how to configure a outlook.com account?
<dr_willis_> theres always a dozen ways to do somting.. so there could be several differnt gmail indicator applets. or other tools for messing with gmail.
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> notify the arrival of new mail on gmail V.S. intergrate gmail with your desktop ... i didnt mean to sound rude , i just thought gmail V.S. all that <--- would have been quicker
<AlbertoM> hello
<dr_willis_> if one is a webapp - that will put a icon in the left side panel for gmail.com
<dr_willis_> indocator-applet - puts an icon at the top right
<GinTonicool> somsip, i disabled adobe flash plugin 11.7, and disabled /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so; now it play videos show no flash player installed , then what to do or check,thank you
<somsip_> GinTonicool: you need to have a plugin enabled.
<AlbertoM> Hello can yyou help me suggest me one e mail client and how to configure an @outlook.com account
<guntbert_> !repeat | AlbertoM
<ubottu> AlbertoM: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ben64> AlbertoM: thunderbird, check outlook.com for instructions
<GinTonicool> all the plugins chrome is using are abled except adobe flash plugin , i do not know which exact plugin i need
<AlbertoM> thanks
<somsip_> GinTonicool: i've told you what my setup is, and told you YMMV. You can try it my way, or you can try it the proper way with builtin enabled and installed disabled. After that, you may need to research more
<Ben64> GinTonicool: probably the pepper one you disabled, it comes with chrome and is the most updated version
<DJHenjin> in /tmp what are the sess_ long string of numbers files?
<GinTonicool> Ben64 , what it the pepper one , YMMV? i need this plugin ?
<somsip_> GinTonicool: Your mileage May Vary - means it works for me but might not work for you.
<GinTonicool> maybe
<Eremes> hello guys how do I check my home folder is encrypted or not ? I can't remember wether xubuntu 12.0 gives encryption option on install
<GinTonicool> somsip ,are you using adobe flash player ,or thers ?
<Ben64> Eremes: df and/or mount
<somsip_> GinTonicool: told you already
<Eremes> I can remember after installed xubuntu asked me to write down a passpharse for unlocking something
<GinTonicool> somsip, but i can not find the plugin YMMV in Wev Store
<somsip_> GinTonicool: I can't help you anymore. Sorry.
<guntbert_> Eremes: that seems to have been after choosing to encrypt your homedir
<dr_willis_> YMMV is not a plugin
<nitin__> hello everyone.. what are the settings to enable ubuntu system to connect from other system by ssh... ??
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> is there a gmail app or something that works with push, so i get notify with out having to fetch every 30 sec or what ever?
<GinTonicool> somsip ,thank you still , a lot
<dr_willis_> nitin__:  instgall the openssh server... and let them connect..
<Eremes> Ben64: and what am I looking for ? df or mount command did not tell me about encryption ?
<dr_willis_> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  there may be some gmail INDICATOR-APPLETS that do that in the repos..
<Ben64> Eremes: then pastebin them
<nitin__> dr_willis_,   i have installed it
<Eremes> guntbert_: still dont know how to make sure my home folder is encrypt or not
<dr_willis_> nitin__:  so test it 'ssh ip.of.the.server'
<nitin__> on ssh message is permission denied
<dr_willis_> nitin__:  how are you using ssh exactly?
<guntbert_> nitin__: 1st test: *on* the server:   shh localhost
<nitin__> ssh system_name@ip
<edenist> hey
<dr_willis_> systemname? err.. use yoru users name
<nitin__> guntbert_,  how to on the server..??
<mong> yeah, should be user@host
<jwdeaver> Hey, have a quick ubuntu install question for anyone that might have an answer.
<nitin__> user and system name is same
<guntbert_> nitin__: are you logged in on the server? Then just type    shh localhost
<jwdeaver> shh localhost
<bpietro> :ask
<Eremes> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/MNn9pcxv
<jwdeaver> lol
<mong> that just tells the localhost to keep quiet
<edenist> would anyone happen to know if it is a way to let a binary ignore a library before launching it with a bash script?
<GinTonicool> when i run chrome ,it show 'could not load Shockwave Flash'
<guntbert_> mong: please don't - this is a support channel
<Ben64> Eremes: and df?
<edenist> ie: i've got a bash script which eventually runs a binary.... however when I have the i386 version of libtxc_dxtn_s2tc installed, it wont launch
<edenist> only way to launch it is to uninstall the package [which of course means other programs wont run]....
<DJHenjin> stupid question, but i cannot apt-get remove nagios, says cirtual packages cant be removed, how the heck do i uninstall it then?
<edenist> was wondering if there was a way to either disable the library, or just tell the binary to ignore it?
<Eremes> Ben64:http://pastebin.com/BMS22UmF
<Eremes> Ben64: how can u tell is encrypted enabled or not ?
<moocow2024> I am trying to install 12.04.2 to a RAID 0 drive that has only one partition for windows 7 utilizing half the available space, with the other half unpartitioned. When I attempt to install ubuntu, I cannot get the installer to detect my raid 0 drive. I have tried unplugging my other hdds, but haven't had any luck yet. Any ideas?
<kvothetech> edenist: what program
<Ben64> Eremes: doesn't appear its encrypted, but it still may be
<dopie> anyone have an idea why this pops up
<dopie> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5597338
<ajith> does any one knows about ltsp ubuntu clusters
<kvothetech> edenist: if it's a parameter for the program you could always use that ..or chroot your32 bit libraryies seperately from your pure 64 bit install...
<kvothetech> ajith: out of 1500 people here no nobody knows
<bpietro> edenist: disable temporarily is easy: mv libtxc_dxtn_s2tc any_name_of_your_choice
<guntbert_> DJHenjin: try to remove nagios3
<Eremes> Ben64: I remember correctly after installed xubuntu, the system gave me a passphrase, but can't remember what its for
<kvothetech> Eremes: your hard drive luks? boot loader?
<kvothetech> Eremes: your user?
<DJHenjin> guntbert_: not installed so not removed, But i know for a fact i have some form of nagios installed,... could have been from source
<guntbert_> DJHenjin: you will need to do    apt-get auto-remove  afterwards
<Eremes> kvothetech: I just installed it, so dont really understand about luks or boot looader , Im root
<DJHenjin> guntbert_: It says nagios3 is not installed so is not removed
<guntbert_> DJHenjin: when installing from source you circumvent the packaging system, so you need to uninstall the program the same way
<Ben64> Eremes: you shouldn't be logged in as root
<kvothetech> Eremes: i'd make a regular user to startwith then
<edenist> ok thanks guys, will give those suggestions a go
<Eremes> Ben64: sorry I mean I am a regular user with root access
<kvothetech> Eremes: don't run x as root if you're in a tty use root all you want.
<Eremes> kvothetech: thats I am now
<Eremes> I;ve already setup password everytime I login to xubuntu, but still not sure if its encrypted or not :(
<dopie> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5597338
<dopie> any help here
<Ben64> Eremes: ls -A ~/ | grep -i encrypt
<dr_willis_> Eremes:  boot a live cd and look in the /home directory on the hd and see what files are in the users directory
<dr_willis_> Eremes:  is one way :) but i doubt if its the best way
<Eremes> Ben64: nothing happen with that command no list
<Eremes> dr_willis_: will try
<moocow2024> I have an install RAID related question if anyone has a few moments
<cpanda> my ext4 drive is full, and even after deleting over 100mb of files it just won't free up space, df always reports 0 blocks available. I already ran fsck -f on it which says everything is fine
<Ben64> cpanda: you should not fsck a mounted filesystem, and 100MB is not very much at all
<DJHenjin> in ubuntu 12.04 server, are the only crontab files in /etc/cron.d
<cpanda> it wasnt mounted, i heeded the warning. 100mb would be enough for me and is certainly >0 blocks free. df also reports less blocks used than available, but always 0 blocks free
<Ben64> cpanda: is it not the partition ubuntu is on?
<cpanda> yes it is
<reetika> reetika_1983 reetika7
<Ben64> cpanda: then how did you run fsck?
<cpanda> gparted
<cpanda> uh.. i mean partedmagic live cd
<Ben64> ok, well you're still out of space then
<Ben64> try bleachbit
<cpanda> i already deleted stuff, i just need the drive/ext4 to report it as usable. i don't think i could run bleachbit, as with 0 bytes free i cant log into x
<Ben64> delete more stuff
<reetika> reetika_linux
<dr_willis_> you can login to the console with 0 bytes free
<dr_willis_> or should be able to at least
<cpanda> yes i'm here via console
<dr_willis_> i have seen where log files go crazy and write faster then people can delete stuff. ;)
<dr_willis_> if theres nothing critical on the system you could start by removeing all the old log files
<cpanda> yes i know, but the 0 blocks free didnt change after deleting stuff while not using the drive as a system drive
<dr_willis_> that is weird
<Ben64> could still be in the reserved blocks
<dr_willis_> but 5% is reserved for root.. so its possivble its showing what the user can use..
<dr_willis_> tune2fs can tweak  that reserved %
<DJHenjin> for fricks sakes, ive been trying to uninstall cacti, but i cannot find the cron that its poller is set to run in
<Eremes> dr_willis_: Im on live CD now, I can browse and see the filename, but I can't open a folder, permission denied, does it mean my folder is encrypted ?
<cpanda> would df as root show it as free?
<Ben64> Eremes: you can see the files in your home directory?
<dr_willis_> Eremes:  what files are on the home/yourusername directory ?
<Eremes> Ben64: yes I can see all my files there
<dr_willis_> then you are not encrypted..
<Eremes> Ben64: I can see my file config.rar
<Ben64> the doctor is right
<Eremes> dr_willis_: ok
<dr_willis_> you see Desktop, and Docs, and Videos and so forth as well?
<Eremes> dr_willis_: yes
<dr_willis_> then you are not encrypted..
<dr_willis_> if you were.. you would only see like 3 files
<cpanda> dr_willis_ thanks, setting it to 1% shows free blocks again :) and df as root didnt show it before
<Eremes> hmm xubuntu does not give any option to encrypt while install it
<dr_willis_> cpanda:  id start with cleaning out logs and  the var/cache/apt stuff ;)
<dr_willis_> Eremes:  i see way to many issues in here with encrypted homes..
<Eremes> dr_willis_: maybe thats why xubuntu does not offer home encryption as installation option
<dr_willis_> i dont use xubuntu. so no idea how its installer differs.. i thought i saw the option on the Lubuntu installer
<qweads> which one of cfdisk, fdisk and parted should i use to partition a harddisk?
<qweads> what are the differences
<dr_willis_> qweads:  parted or cfdisk.. fdisk is getting obsolete
<dr_willis_> qweads:  or gparted for a nice gui
<Dewi> shouldn't really be any different
<Dewi> you can always install with ubuntu and then switch
<dr_willis_> fdisk has issues with the bigger/gpt/stuff i recall..
<cpanda> yes, removing apt cache gave me 5%, thanks again :)
<Ben64> you should really have more free space than that
<Eremes> ok gtg , thanks guys for helping me especially Ben64 & dr_willis_
<Ben64> everything gets fragmented with low free space
<qweads> Dewi: what are you talking about?
<Dewi> qweads: being surprised the xubuntu installer would have any differences for storage
<cpanda> ben64 sure, if i could downsize the ntfs partition more, but that wasnt possible. the /-drive is a little over 2gb
<aqilla> hai
<qweads> Dewi: i think you are mistaking me for someone else
<Dewi> qweads: I didn't say anything to you until you asked...
<qweads> Dewi: perhaps you guys should stop making it look like im working with you all the time .. planting "evidence"
 * Dewi laughs.
<DJHenjin> so apparently there is NO crontab for ANY user at all on my server, yet there are still scheduled tasks running like cacti's poller, and zabbix's poller as well, how the hell is that possible
<nevyn> DJHenjin: /etc/cron.daily
<Dewi> DJHenjin: the system crontabs
<Dewi> DJHenjin: also, continuously running services?
<DJHenjin> nevyn: /etc/cron.daily doesnt have the cronjobs i am looking for,
<Dewi> DJHenjin: ps -A | grep -i zabbix
<DJHenjin> and Dewi, the software I am looking to remove uses cron for its scheduling apparently, but i cant find any cronjobs at all
<Dewi> hmm ok
<DJHenjin> Dewi, i dont want to remove zabbix,
<DJHenjin> i want to remove cacti, and nagios
<Dewi> DJHenjin: yeah I'm just describing one way to spot a possible continuously running daemon process
<Dewi> DJHenjin: I don't actually know the ins and outs of zabbix or cacti
<DJHenjin> Dewi, did that for both nagios and cacti and nothing there.
<DJHenjin> i DONT want to remove zabbix. i want to remove Nagios and Cacti,
<DJHenjin> i have gotten most of Cacti's files, but i keep getting emails saying that one of cacti's files is missing blah blah blah.
<asdfasdfg> aye
<GinTonicool> somsip,,, guys ,maybe i know why chrome sound quivers when it play on line videos
<l057c0d3r> yeah.. i use chromium myself.. never had an issue with sound.. but this sounds interesting...
<GinTonicool> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so ,in chrome//:plugins ,in adobe flash player ,i disabled this shockwave plugin, now the sound works rightly
<l057c0d3r> hmm  interesting..
<SparkySparkyBoom> l057c0d3r: why chromium?
<SparkySparkyBoom> why not the chrome release?
<ghyth> I bought Del Inspiron 15Z - I installed ubuntu but facing issues evertime i updated the system, and the battery led is up even if the batter is full
<ghyth> which may batter life might affected
<sharpshooter> SparkySparkyBoom:  open-source !!
<l057c0d3r> agree sharpshooter
<SparkySparkyBoom> it has libs that are proprietary though
<ghyth> and when i reboot it stuck in boot stage
<SparkySparkyBoom> pretty much defeats the purpose of OSS
<l057c0d3r> but better yet..  why not
<SparkySparkyBoom> chrome is easier to download and install
<SparkySparkyBoom> it has stable updates
<rigo> hi
<l057c0d3r> ghyth, ??  what was that...
<l057c0d3r> SparkySparkyBoom, hmm sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ghyth> ubuntu 12.04
<l057c0d3r> it updates from time to time.. has always worked....
<rigo> i know that i'm talking about a mounted ftp site, but is there any chance for me to set up the mounted ftp site to my proftpd as default root?
<l057c0d3r> never thought about switching to chorm....
<SparkySparkyBoom> it's in the ubuntu repos?
<SparkySparkyBoom> oh
<SparkySparkyBoom> yea
<sharpshooter> SparkySparkyBoom:  sure !
<l057c0d3r> ghyth, has it worked before.. or does it hang at boot after fresh install
<sharpshooter> SparkySparkyBoom:  if you want flash player take a look at this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html
<Akiva-Mobile> Hey I was installing ubuntu alongside windows 7, and while I was waiting, I decided to watch a youtube. The youtube crashed, my screen is locked, and I don't know what to do. Any ideas?
<rigo> anyone? something? :)
<SparkySparkyBoom> meh
<ghyth> l057c0d3r, yes, even when i reinstalll it one time it works another time it didn't
<Akiva-Mobile> the only thing I can do it seems is goto alt+ctrl f1 etc
<SparkySparkyBoom> chrome is better
<l057c0d3r> Akiva-Mobile, so alt f7 just takes u to a blank screen i take it
<Akiva-Mobile> l057c0d3r: Yes,
<l057c0d3r> u were using firefox correct
<Akiva-Mobile> Yes
<l057c0d3r> u could try loging in to tty1 and doing a sudo killall firefox
<dr_willis_> hmm.. live cd dosent have flash.. guess it was a html5 video?
<Akiva-Mobile> okay I'll try
<l057c0d3r> and trying to go back to f7
<l057c0d3r> not sure if that will help though
<l057c0d3r> dr_willis_, i didnt think about that actually
<ghyth> l057c0d3r, the funy thing now it's working - after I restart the computer it will stop
<ghyth> restart it one more time - it will work
<Akiva-Mobile> dr_willis_: I installed it
<l057c0d3r> ghyth, that is strange.. im looking it up atm
<dr_willis_> oh the humanity! ;)
<l057c0d3r> dr_willis_, if he restarts the unity desktop from tty1.. will the install process still be running....
<dr_willis_> Akiva-Mobile:  well if you are lucky killing firefox - might get the desktop back
<l057c0d3r> and more importantly visible
<Akiva-Mobile> dr_willis_: not lucky
<Akiva-Mobile> dr_willis_: still blank
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> im having ubuntu 13.04 host a smb share.. the iphone with app connects to it, Files from the launcher works, but the wii wont! any advice, and the wii is online
<dr_willis_> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  so basically everything else on the lan sees the share except the  wii?
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> yes
<Akiva-Mobile> killing firefox didnt work
<l057c0d3r> ghyth, are u booting in uefi mode or standard mode from the bios
<l057c0d3r> u said windows 7 so i would say no uefi
<Ben64> uh.... the wii doesn't connect to samba
<Akiva-Mobile> my main concern is whether the disk partitioner is still working. I don't wan't to interupt my installation and lose 2 terrabytes of data
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> ill try a restart brb
<dr_willis_> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  you could check the samba logs and /var/log/auth* log files and see  if the samba server gives a reason to refuse the connection. or if its even seeing the connections at all.
<l057c0d3r> Akiva-Mobile, well i guess u could use top from tty1 and see how active the install process is...
<Akiva-Mobile> ah
<l057c0d3r> if it goes dead....  most likely it is done...
<Akiva-Mobile> I fixed it
<Akiva-Mobile> sudo killall plugin-container
<Akiva-Mobile> thanks guys
<dr_willis_> 'flash' the pc killer! ;)
<l057c0d3r> lol oh yeah firefox uses plugin-container..  didnt think about that
<Akiva-Mobile> dr_willis_: is gnash good ?
<l057c0d3r> does chromium?
<dr_willis_> Akiva-Mobile:  never used  it.
<l057c0d3r> Akiva-Mobile, finance app
<l057c0d3r> hmm i think kmymoney is nice
<dr_willis_> if i want a flash video. o tend to use flash-download apps..
<dr_willis_> i think he means the open sourced flash thang
<l057c0d3r> oh
<l057c0d3r> maybe i am just lucky.. but adobe flash has always done me good...
<Akiva-Mobile> heh
<dr_willis_> i rarely have flash issues.. but i have older pcs.
<l057c0d3r> but as dr_willis_ i do use fetchers most the time and watch in vlc..
<dr_willis_> other then the smurf-people issue.. a few months back.. ;)
<Akiva-Mobile> it is a live cd so :P
<dr_willis_> there was a extension for firefox that made flash play in vlc in the browser..  but its been discontinued
<Akiva-Mobile> interesting
<Akiva-Mobile> lol it crashed again :P
<dr_willis_> any other use for flash -- then just playing vidoes... i imagine should be outlawed. ;)  silly idiotic sites with 5+ flash animation banner ads...
<dr_willis_> then they ALL start playing sound at the same time...
<ghyth> l057c0d3r, UEFI
<l057c0d3r> dr_willis_, ad block pro  :-)
<Phryq> hey, my sound doesn't work, either from speakers or headphone jack. (The jack physically broke earlier, so I think it's unrelated
<l057c0d3r> oh and flashblock plugin
<dr_willis_> bbl
<Phryq> anyone able to help?
<njillings> Phryq> give us a bit more than 'it won't work' Whats your version, whats your card and what have you already tried
<l057c0d3r> Phryq, in term type alsamixer....
<l057c0d3r> go through and make sure everything is turned up and not muted
<l057c0d3r> may have to use f6 to switch between cards if you have an hdmi port ext
<ghyth> l057c0d3r, did you see a case such as mine !?
<l057c0d3r> yeah....  but they were all trying to boot in uefi mode
<ghyth> l057c0d3r, me too it's uefi mode
<Phryq> thanks guys. AlsaMixer v1.0.25, Card: HDA Intel PCH, Chip: Intel PantherPoint HDMI
<ghyth> l057c0d3r, but can't find why it happened
<Kartagis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<l057c0d3r> is uefi mode needed..  maybe disable it in bios..
<l057c0d3r> i dont believe windows 7 needs it like 8
<njillings> Phryq> have you checked in Alsa mixer the routing? On one of the tabs there should be a dropdown explaining your card config. If you select Digital Out it should go to HDMI, any of the Analogue outs should then use your normal soundcard speakers / headphones
<l057c0d3r> maybe check to make sure legacy mode is enabled in the bios/csm
<vic> how do i check python version installed/
<ghyth> l057c0d3r, I enabled it and then disabled it and try in both ways but it's the same
<ghyth> :(
<DJHenjin> have you tried [ython --help
<Phryq> Master dB gain was actually on mute (I'd never seen this ALSA mixer before). I've unmuted it, but still no sound. Should I restart my computer? Sorry I'm very nube.
<l057c0d3r> vic python --version
<njillings> python --version
<njillings> Phryq> have you followed my last? Make sure the ALSA is sending audio to the right place
<Phryq> ok guys, I'm really dumb. It was actually just a mute thing. Thanks so much
<vic> thanks.
<Phryq> I didn't know this mixer existed, so I don't know how I muted it this was. It was the PCM being muted.
<l057c0d3r> Phryq, glad to help :-p
<vic> i have a file unlocker.py how do i execute it?
<njillings> phryq> no probs
<Phryq> Can I use the ALSA mixer to do effects like compression on any audio outputed from my computer? that would be really cool
<l057c0d3r> i don't believe so
<l057c0d3r> ghyth  goes your windows 7 boot with ueif tunred off and legacy on...
<njillings> Phryq> not really, better to use JACK as that supports routing and DSP. Not sure you want to do that anyway though, will not sound good on 90% of stuff
<l057c0d3r> if so..  maybe try turing legacy on and ueif off.. and reinstalling ubuntu
<njillings> !jack
<Phryq> I'm thinking how I watch a lot of Noam Chomsky lectures and the audio is so terrible, even though what he says is so brilliant
<ghyth> l057c0d3r, no windows anymore, I'm a linux guy - do I need to reinstall it !!!!
<vic> can somebody help me execute a python script
<Phryq> I know what I'm doing with audio (in windows at least) it's just linux I don't know.
<ghyth> l057c0d3r, and the external speakers is not working too
<l057c0d3r> well as long as there is nothing u need to back up... i would try a reinstall with ueif off an legacy on...
<njillings> Phryq> Play them in VLC, it has built in audio DSP functions I think
<l057c0d3r> and for the speaker it may be a mute issue like the other persons issue
<Phryq> ah, I'll try that
<l057c0d3r> alsamixer in term might help
<njillings> Phryq> you go to Tools, Effects, Audio Effects and it has a compressor, GEQ and a load of video effects
<A1Recon> Can the archive manager open rar files?
<l057c0d3r> yes vlc is amazing
<l057c0d3r> A1Recon, i believe so..  u may need to install unrar though....
<Oasa> can anyone help me in finding free vpn with ubuntu like hotspotshield or hideman
<l057c0d3r> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Phryq> is there any way to add plugins to it? like VSTs?
<njillings> Phryq> not VSTs, you can write C/C++ code for it. Read the VLC website. I haven't done any but it is possible
<rigo> i did the mapping with the curlftpfs to /mnt/ftp if i set up in proftpd as default root the /mnt the ftp directory is not visible.
<rigo> log sais: chroot to '/mnt/ftp/' failed for user 'xbmc': Operation not permitted
<njillings> Phryq> here's on good site: http://code.google.com/p/vlc-shares/wiki/HowToNewPlugin
<A1Recon> l057c0d3r: it says "This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources." for "rar unrar"
<Phryq> thanks
<A1Recon> Is there some other way to open rar files in ubuntu?
<Oasa> free vpn in ubuntu?
<Ben64> Oasa: openvpn
<l057c0d3r> A1Recon, what said that
<njillings> Oasa> openVPN
<Oasa> i mean free vpn server like hotspotshiield
<bazhang> !ot | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<A1Recon> l057c0d3r: The Archive Manager
<l057c0d3r> did u install unrar?
<bazhang> Oasa, that has Nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<A1Recon> l057c0d3r: Is there some other way to open rar files in ubuntu?
<njillings> Oasa> OpenVPN can be configured as a client or Server
<Kartagis> A1Recon: install rar package
<Kartagis> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:4.2.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 611 kB, installed size 1273 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Hounddog> good morning folks... having a slight problem with the installation... keyboard/mouse are not working... infact i think my usb ports are not working at all
<rigo> is there any chance for me to recevie an answer from someone? :)
<Akiva-Mobile> mmmmm, I just installed ubuntu alongside windows, but the grub is not coming up. It's just a windows repair screen
<AlbertoM> Hey  i try  i search and i can not configre a email account on tunderbird is  @outlook.com
<Kartagis> !grub | Akiva-Mobile
<ubottu> Akiva-Mobile: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<A1Recon> Kartagis: command for installing rar and unrar? "sudo apt-get install rar"?
<njillings> rigo> not sure, but are you sure your user has permissions to do mounting? generally only roots
<Akiva-Mobile> Kartagis: I am dealing with UEFI
<Kartagis> A1Recon: yes
<Akiva-Mobile> and that doesnt answer my question. Grub does not appear. I can't boot ubuntu
<Hounddog> Akiva-Mobile: you isntalling next to windows 8?
<Kartagis> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rigo> i used the command with xbmc user and sudo, after that i gave write permissions to all
<Akiva-Mobile> Hounddog: windows 7
<Hounddog> ahh i am just installing beside 8
<njillings> rigo: sorry, not something I know much about
<l057c0d3r> hmm ok so unrar is the non free version
<l057c0d3r> but heh thats what i was saying to do
<Kartagis> Akiva-Mobile: then follow !grub. it should help you
<Kartagis> !grub | Akiva-Mobile
<ubottu> Akiva-Mobile: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rigo> but its not an unpossible thing right? so i would like to mount an ftp site to my local system, and give the path as the root of the local proftpd server. (the site is a porn site which i have to develope. and the proxy here where i work does not allows such connections :D)
<Hounddog> as i am installing next to windows 8 once i get ubuntu running in try mode i can safely install it right?
<Ben64> rigo: sounds like a bad idea
<njillings> rigo> theoretically it should do, I mount SFTP using the inbuilt SFTP but generally it is only stable when I am inside the network. Better to just download and put a local web server on your machine to develop it, and then push the updates
<vic> how do i execute a python script (unlocker.py)
<njillings> vic> in terminal -- python unlocker.py
<olegb> vic: or chmod +x unlocker.py
<njillings> vic: assuming you have cd'd to the right directory already
<rigo> its another unusable filesystem right?
<vic> njilings: how do i have the cd'd to the right directory
<olegb> vic: that would make the script executable
<Hounddog> so... here is a challenge... how to check why usb is not working without keyboard and mouse....
<njillings> vic: in terminal, it defaults to your local directory. If your directory is stored in your documents folder, you can either do 'python Documents/unlocker.py' or you can cd Documents and then you can just run 'python unlocker.py'
<njillings> !cd
<vic> njillings:chmod: cannot access ‘unlocker.py’: No such file or directory
<njillings> vic> where is your file stored?
<vic> njillings: downloads
<rigo> what would be your opinion?
<njillings> vic> ok, then in terminal type in cd Downloads. Type in ls and you should see the file listed. Re-run your chmod command (or just run python unlocker.py)
<Ben64> vic: you should be careful running downloaded scripts
<l057c0d3r> Ben64, the good thing about scripts.. if you know the language u can look at it and see what it does
<njillings> Ben64> true, but I'm assuming that vic knows where the script came from and what it does
<rigo> nevermind i have access to my homeserver via vnc it's just simply faster to develope from the local pc
<Ben64> njillings: but doesn't know how to run a python script? :S
<vic> Ben64: the code came from freecode.com
<njillings> Ben64> Like I said, I'm not assuming anything. I provide advice on solving a problem, not giving people life lessons in computing
<vic> thanks | njillings
<olegb> Hounddog: you could try and ssh to the box - assuming that you have a sshd running
<Ben64> i don't just let people jump off cliffs
<njillings> rigo: by mounting your FTP on your local directrory, you aren't developing locally, you are simply providing a short-cut to the server. By developing locally and uploading to the server, that would be local development
<rigo> you misunderstand em
<rigo> me
<manish__> hello does anybody know how to create custom ui for ubuntu tpuch?
<manish__> touch
<bazhang> !touch | manish__
<ubottu> manish__: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> manish__, /join #ubuntu-touch
<njillings> Ben64> I don't either, but I'm not standing by the cliff, just saying I don't know the whole story and I dont have time to. Nor does this channel
<rigo> i mean to run the netbeans on the local computer and connect to the site through my home server. got the point? :)
<manish__> i have alerady joined there
<bazhang> manish__, so be patient
<autra> hello
<autra> my system is not booting since the new kernel update...
<autra> can someone help me to diagnose it ? (I have access to the logs, as I have a bootable usb stick)
<njillings> autra: what is the problem, no GUI?
<njillings> autra: or it just freezes
<manish__> bazhang....i am not dev i am just a business man planning to start mobile company with ubuntu on it ..so please can anybody guide me how to start
<njillings> !touch | manish
<ubottu> manish: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> manish__, yes. be patient with the questions you ask in #ubuntu-touch .
<manish__> ok bazhang i am patient...
<manish__> bazhang i have couple of questions can you answer me?
<bazhang> manish__, about ubuntu touch?
<manish__> yes bazhang about ubuntu tpuch
<manish__> touch
<autra> njillings, it does not boot entirely
<autra> no tty, no login screen
<bazhang> manish__, as I have said. Please Be Patient. #ubuntu-touch will hopefully answer you.
<Ben64> autra: can you get to grub? (hint - repeatedly smash left shift during boot)
<autra> I'm looking at dmesg and var/boot.log but...
<vic> how do i identify active usb ports
<autra> Ben64, yes,
<njillings> autra: on GRUB loader, you should have an option to go into advanced options (I think) and there it should give a list of kernels, select the last that worked
<manish__> ok bazhang thanks a lot..
<Ben64> autra: try an older kernel
<autra> so I tested the previeous kernel already njillings
<autra> and it worked
<autra> so I know the problem is with the last kernel
<autra> I had problem shutting down on the previous kernel though
<autra> but at least it is booting
<autra> I wanted to diagnose that
<njillings> njillings: hmm, not sure I can identify the problem for you. Maybe someone else here can, otherwise have you researched  on the Ubuntu Forum and for any known bugs on Launchpad?
<autra> njillings, I will, thanks
<xlaire> hello, i have question, in TOP command, theres my username and root
<xlaire> what difference and how to login as a root
<Ben64> !root | xlaire
<ubottu> xlaire: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> xlaire, dont login a s root. there is simply no need
<xlaire> ok so i can't kill process under root?
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: some processes run as root
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: sure, you can use sudo kill nickserv PID
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> sudo kill PID
<xlaire> i will try to kill one process
<rajumoh> to become root use $sudo su root
<Ben64> don't do that ^
<ActionParsnip> rajumoh: sudo -i    is a little better
<bazhang> rajumoh, thats not correct
<rajumoh> bazhang: with all due respect it works
<Ben64> not correctly it doesn't
<youknowme> so many guys
<Ben64> its actually less typing to do it the right way, so why not?
<bazhang> rajumoh, sudo -i is the correct command. yours does not. Please NEVER recommend that here, thanks.
<xlaire> ok please don't argue, then what is zombie means?
<ActionParsnip> rajumoh: yes it may work but the environment (which you don't immediately see) isn't right
<ActionParsnip> rajumoh: sudo for GUI apps 'works' too, but is also not right
<Ben64> can break your login like that
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<xlaire> ty for link
<rajumoh> bazhang,ActionParsnip: yeah just noticed that the environment seems to be different. can one of point to any links where this is documented
<ActionParsnip> rajumoh: in the man page is a good start :). It may be documented online
<ActionParsnip> rajumoh: or do you mean gui apps with sudo and not gksudo?
<rajumoh> ActionParsnip: with gui apps i use kdesudo or gksudo that was not the problem. with  terminal i have been using sudo su root for so long havent actually ever met a situation where there was problems
<ActionParsnip> rajumoh: good, gk/kdesudo is important :D
<cpanda> i tend to use sudo bash, is that wrong too?
<Ben64> yeah
<Ben64> dunno why you guys need a root shell so often, but the correct way is sudo -i
<xlaire> i'm intrigue with the link given to me, i saw a code c++, is there a msdn for ubuntu and if write a code, does it required editor / compiler to run my code?
<rajumoh> ActionParsnip: frankly i typed in the command to become root, for fun sake , it always seems to get this room abuzz. but sudo -i was a bit new to me :-p
<Ben64> xlaire: is there a microsoft dev network for ubuntu? ha. no.
<xlaire> kinda like i mean
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: its just an example
<xlaire> please give an example
<dr_willis> splash:  please dont do an ON JOIN spam of your silly spammy site...
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> how do i undo the ppa cryptfolder-indicator and purge it
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dr_willis> you can apt-get remove packagename   if you know the packagename  Roy_Newbie_13-04
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> what was the ppa so i can get rid of that
<dr_willis> you added the ppa.. so i have no idea
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> purge the ppa, it totaly sucks, locks up, comand line is so much easyer
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> someone here game the ppa connamd to me
<dr_willis> look at your hiatory buffer, if you ysed the cli to add it.. or look in /etc/sources.list.d
<Kartagis> how do I upgrade an installed package through PPA?
<dr_willis> history command shows your cli history
<dr_willis> enable the ppa - sudo apt-get update. sudo apt-get upgrade.. and it shouldl upgrade it
<arpit> Hi I am getting the following error while linking
<arpit> hh
<arpit> hidden symbol `fstat' in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc_nonshared.a
<arpit> is refrenced by DSO
<arpit> can someone please explain
<Gune> (Writing this here since I couldnt write in #linux) Hey guys, question about rsync. I have 2-3 server which has websites on them and I would like to back these up on a regular basis to a windows machine, and for this I would like to use rsync to make the backups incremental. Would the rsync command i need to execute have to be executed on the windows machine or can I initiate the rsync process on the linux machine directly?
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> how could i grep ppa in hte history
<Ben64> Roy_Newbie_13-04: cat ~/.bash_history | grep ppa
<rudivs> I've seen some online tutorials suggesting that installing itunes from playonlinux is the way to go (assuming you need itunes). I don't see it as an option in 12.10 - am I doing something wrong, or has it been removed?
<dr_willis> its possible the #linux channel  may require you to be 'identified' to the services Gune  and have a regiestered nick.
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> thanks
<Jonathan_> Hello, Should I use Ubuntu 12.04 LTS or 13.04
<Jonathan_> Any suggestions
<Jonathan_> What are the main differences
<Jonathan_> ?
<dr_willis> history | grep pattern          Roy_Newbie_13-04  can also work
<dr_willis> 13.04 has newer updated packages.. and a bit more polish
<dr_willis> and some neat new features.. (just a few)
<Ben64> Jonathan_: 12.04 is lts, which means its supported until 2017. 13.04 is not, and requires an update to 13.10 by January 2014
<dr_willis> if LTS is imporntant to you.. use LTS
<bazhang> http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-help/2012-10/msg00149.html    arpit
<dr_willis> if newer stuff is imporntant.. use the latest release
<sonofzeus> Hey there
<sonofzeus> Does anyone here use gnumeric?
<kvothetech> sonofzeus: nope
<A1Recon> how to update GPU drivers? I am not running the proprietary drivers.
<kvothetech> dr_willis: hi sorry left earlier id you get the raid/lvm issue you had sorted
<kvothetech> A1Recon: apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  wasent me. ;) was some other guy
<kvothetech> dr_willis: sorry been drinking don't do that much...thought it was you sorry
<chesty> hey, I installed linux-image-generic-lts-raring to work around a kvm bug but the nvidia card is a little unhappy, there's no xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-lts-raring package. does anyone know how to look up why a package is missing?
<dr_willis> A1Recon:  if you install the .run drivers package.. then thats what you have to keep on doing..
<dr_willis> A1Recon:  if you are using drivers from the repos.. apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade pulls in any updates
<kvothetech> chesty: hc, there's a package for nvidia but you have to compile it again since you changed kernels it has to rebuild the modules
<kvothetech> chesty: unless you built them in which i don't think nvidia lets you
<chesty> kvothetech: ok, but why is there a xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-lts-quantal but not a xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-lts-raring?
<kvothetech> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau doesn't work ?
<dr_willis> raring is not a  'lts' release perhaps?  or is that what lts means in that nam
<dr_willis> chesty:  you are using a raring kernel  in quantal?
<kvothetech> chesty: because theres no reason to have seperate packages for nouveau that i can think of...
<chesty> dr_willis: no, i'm on 12,04 lts with the raring lts kernel
<A1Recon> dr_willis: Does Chromium update on its own??
<dr_willis> chesty:  you may want to look into the updated kernel ppa's and perhaps the xswat ppa. for  12.04 instead of trying to force in a raring package
<kvothetech> dr_willis: chesty why do you need seperate novouie packages...it's all the same all it does is add the modules to your kernel.
<dr_willis> A1Recon:  againn.. if you insgtall stuff from the  repos.. then they should update automatically
<kvothetech> A1Recon: yes if you grabbed it from apt to begin with if not you can redl the source and recompile a new one at leisure
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade    (or perhaps   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) and you should be all updated
<kvothetech> dr_willis: i think you dropped as i answered something / asked one sec
<kvothetech> dr_willis: chesty why do you need seperate novouie packages...it's all the same all it does is add the modules to your kernel.
<dr_willis> silly andchat client on android likes to craash on nick completion..
<chesty> dr_willis: i'm not forcing raring package, the *-lts-raring packages are in 12.04 lts repo
<dr_willis> so it always crashes right in the middle of a concersation. ;)
<dr_willis> chesty:  so its from the backports repo?
<chesty> dr_willis: i
<chesty> dr_willis: i'm not sure. it's a standard 12.04 lts, and some quantal and raring packages are available
<A1Recon> kvothetech: I installed it from the Ubuntu Software Center
<dr_willis> that seems weird.. but i alwayas stick to the latest release. ;)
<kvothetech> chesty: kvm doesn't work in lts release of ubuntu..that sounds like a pretty serious error
<kvothetech> or is that just me
<dr_willis> A1Recon:  and the software center is a front end to the apt packageing system
<penos_> how to run ubuntu in debian?
<kvothetech> A1Recon: which uses apt/dpkg.
<dr_willis> penos_:  run it in virtulbox
<dr_willis> virtualbox
<penos> hi
<penos> virtual box is good
<kvothetech> penos: kvm is pretty much already built in
<chesty> kvothetech: it's a bug with this particular hardware, it works fine for 99% of people
<A1Recon> dr_willis: So they should update on their own?
<kvothetech> chesty: ah ok
<kvothetech> A1Recon: yes...that's what we already said...
<dr_willis> A1Recon:  for the 4th time... YES
<Rufus> hi
<kvothetech> Rufus: hi
<dr_willis> A1Recon:  thats like a MAJOR point of using a packageing manager system like APT
<kvothetech> hmm he ddidn't even ask a questien
<MortimerCat> Please can somewhere explain updates, ie I am sticking with 12.04 LTS, does this mean my PHP version is stuck at 5.3.10?
<MortimerCat> I mean if I just stick to the default repositories, obviously I could upgrade PHP by itself.
<kvothetech> MortimerCat: if it's the one in the repo then for now yes
<dr_willis> MortimerCat:  unless theres some big reason.. ubuntu normally only updates versions of packages  with the next release.
<dr_willis> !latest | MortimerCat
<ubottu> MortimerCat: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<A1Recon> dr_willis: kvothetech: Sorry still a novice on Ubuntu.... I am trying to learn....sometimes its just downright confusing... Thanks for your help....
<kvothetech> A1Recon: what's confusing..
<penos> how to run ms dos in linux?
<penos> *in ubuntu
<kvothetech> penos: again kvm/vbox
<kvothetech> Rufus: wb
<dr_willis> A1Recon:  works basically like  how steam, or your android market does ...  the market app  handles all the updates as needed...
<llutz> !info dosbox | penos
<ubottu> penos: dosbox (source: dosbox): x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.74-3 (raring), package size 822 kB, installed size 2505 kB
<Rufus> thanks
<kvothetech> penos: or that
<A1Recon> kvothetech: So many softwares for ubuntu, (and I have been a Win7 user since Kindergarten) and all the ways to install them. Its confusing but I am learning...
<dr_willis> freedos in vbox ;)
<voxadam> Does anyone know of a command line program to rename MP3 files using the ID3 data that they are tagged with?
<kvothetech> dr_willis: what's vbox have kvm doesnt if you don't mind me asking
<dr_willis> compared to all the confuseing things you have to do in windows.. :)
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  its kooler. :)  then again.. its all i really use..
<dr_willis> so that makes it cooler.
<kvothetech> voxadam: mediainfo shows all that info you could use that mv and grep ...
<kvothetech> dr_willis: lol i'm just asking cause far as i can tell it's more or less built in whereas vbox isnt
<llutz> voxadam: http://superuser.com/questions/555401/linux-command-line-tool-to-batch-rename-mp3-files-based-on-id3-tag-info-or-give
<dr_willis> voxadam:  there are several mp3 renamer tools in the repos..
<voxadam> kvothetech: Thanks. I'll take a look at that. I'm sure it'll take me some time as I'm not a shell guru but it'll be a learning experience.
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  ive never really messed with kvm. but i tend to run vbox  in windows - to run linux...
<voxadam> dr_willis: Thanks.
<kvothetech> dr_willis: oh..you run windows not inux :(
<dr_willis> or use vbox to test out live iso files
<Fazer2> hey, can I download library sources from package manager? (i.e. synaptic)
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  depds on which desk im at. ;)
<Fazer2> or from terminal
<kvothetech> Fazer2: huh you can dl source only not install it
<dr_willis> Fazer2:  sudo apt-get build-dep packagename    or         theres some download source option i recall
<dr_willis> Fazer2:  depending on exactly what you want to do
<dr_willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<llutz> apt-get source foo
<voxadam> dr_willis: Thanks. I don't know why I didn't just search. It looks like id3ren does what I need.
<Fazer2> kvothetech: I want to look at Botan sources (not header files)
<kvothetech> Fazer2: then dl the source git svn or the above..
<kvothetech> voxadam: it's ok a lot of people here haven't read he basic 'how to ask questions the smart way' doc...
<Fazer2> llutz: thanks
<dr_willis> that build-dep option to apt - can save a lot of time if you are trying to recompile somthing. ;)
<dr_willis> assuming it has an older version in the repos
<kvothetech> dr_willis: but that assumes apt knows what compile options you want...
<kvothetech> or are using
<schnitzel-> quick queestion. why is the latest 13.04 64bit image named sth with AMD?
<schnitzel-> i have an intel but 64 bit?!
<schnitzel-> or i am just stupid?
<kvothetech> schnitzel-: because amd made the first 64 bit and you might be we dont know..
<schnitzel-> hehe i might. yes.
<schnitzel-> sometimes i am. very.
<kvothetech> schnitzel-: it's always been amd64 orx86_64  ...
<llutz> schnitzel-: amd64 is fine if you don't have an itanium
<schnitzel-> well. not the proud owner of a 64 bit system for long..so i wont know.
<schnitzel-> but the name is not good anyways. just cause they did it first?!
<schnitzel-> i downloaded the image. raged cause it "was the wrong". deleted it...
<schnitzel-> well. now i am donlwoading it again lol
<dr_willis> its been called that for.. like  5+ years? ;)
<kvothetech> schnitzel-: intels version is entirely compatible.....i think amd allows bulldozer and intel allows hyperthreading...
<kvothetech> dr_willis: more like 10 now..2002/3
<dr_willis> intel licensed the 64bit extensions from AMD i belive is what the wiki pedia stuff says
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  NOW i feel old!   get off my lawn!
<schnitzel-> kk. so you would recommend to install the amd image for 64 if you have a 64 bit machine? and not the standard 32bit image?
<llutz> schnitzel-: yes
<kvothetech> dr_willis: lol i'm an ancient 23 and i know that..
<schnitzel-> thank you.
<schnitzel-> :D
<dr_willis> i use 64bit os on all 64bit hardware
<schnitzel-> perfect. well. the name still sucks :P and thank you again ;)
<kvothetech> schnitzel-: yes..use 64 if you have 64 bit unless you have a good reason not to and if you have to ask you dont have one
<dr_willis> name makes perfect sense
<schnitzel-> maybe to you. to me it suggest its build specialy for amd hardware.
<schnitzel-> so i searched for a "intel 64bit version"....
<dr_willis> there is no need for any special amd builds in anything that ive seen.. in decades
<schnitzel-> so why the name? :p
<schnitzel-> well. nvm ;)
<kvothetech> schnitzel-: it's always been amd64 or x86_64
<dr_willis> schnitzel-:  because amd  came out with the 64bit extensions.. and its what intel licensed
<schnitzel-> okokok
<dr_willis> i dont have time to find thee wikipedia entry ;)
<kvothetech> dr_willis: they actually do have there own version..just other than the itanium and a few others nothing really uses it
<schnitzel-> haha no need to
<schnitzel-> i believe you
<kvothetech> i don't believe me
<augustin> hello everybody, first time trying xubuntu here
<mallta> quit
<kvothetech> augustin: it's the first time..all right yeah yeah..yeah .
<rurufufuss> can anyone tell me the possible reasons ./binary does not work and I get "no such file or directory" ?
<rurufufuss> I did export PATH=`pwd` and it still doesn't work :/
<dr_willis> use he right name.. make it executable.. and verify its valid executable. ;)'
<dr_willis> bbl
<nicekiwi> there’s a steam window on my screen, but I cant findout what is in it. its just black and I cant right click it or select it in alt + tab
<llutz> rurufufuss: "file ./binary" and "uname -m" say what
<nicekiwi> how can I get info about it?
<kvothetech> rurufufuss: if you're in a 64 bit system it's a 32 bit binary (vise versa) is it chmod +x in acl/standard permissions
<rurufufuss> I got elf 32 bit, and x86_64
<llutz> rurufufuss: you'll need 32bit support, multiarch
<rurufufuss> llutz: can I enable 32 bit support without uninstalling?
<kvothetech> nicekiwi: xprop
<Arsene_> y'a qqn?
<kvothetech> rurufufuss: add the 32 bit libs (multilib) or make a chroot
<llutz> rurufufuss: what does "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures"  say?
<kvothetech> nicekiwi: should tell you anything and everything about it
<nicekiwi> kvmadsen, hmm.. :P gives me some info. Not really sure what im seeing though ha ha
<rurufufuss> llutz: it says i386
<rurufufuss> sorry a bit slot, doing this over the phone with someone on skype :/
<rurufufuss> slow* rather
<llutz> rurufufuss: so the binary you want to run was not installed using apt? get the missing libs manually  "ldd ./binary" tell you what you need
<kvothetech> rurufufuss: why compile stuff for 386 if you have a 64 bit system you can use 686 compilation at least if you want the 32 bit version
<rurufufuss> we're trying to run a legacy 32 bit binaryu
<rurufufuss> llutz: is a binary for another massively legacytastic program
<llutz> rurufufuss: but not installed from repos?
<kvothetech> llutz: probably not....or he'd have the libs for it..revdep-rebuild would find link deps...
<llutz> rurufufuss: so you have to clear the dependencies on your own, have fun.
<rurufufuss> okay thanks
<mah454> Hello , I have Laptop Vostro 3350 with Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series . I installed amd-catalyst-13.4-linux-x86.x86_64.run but after install X server do not start ! this is Xorg.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673592/
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<[FreeBSD]> mah454: you shouldnt really install stuff by hand
<punxos> Hi
<mogmog_> hi does anyone know why the second song and the rest in playlist in parole has no sound even though they're played?
<mah454> [FreeBSD]: why ?
<[FreeBSD]> mah454: "fgl.renamed.libglx"
<[FreeBSD]> dno what that is
<[FreeBSD]> mah454: because it wont be managed
<mah454> [FreeBSD]: How can fix it ?
<mah454> Or How can install ATI driver on ubuntu 13.04 ?
<[FreeBSD]> if that script has an uninstall, do that first
<mah454> [FreeBSD]: and .... ?
<[FreeBSD]> try to find a proper one in the repo
<[FreeBSD]> it might blacklist stuff / set things up for you
<[FreeBSD]> do you need this for games or anything like that? because the open source ati driver is meant to be good
<punxos> I am using a 64 bits version with the debug "libc6-dbg" pacakge. I compile the same application to 32 bits (-m32) but I can't debug because I can't find the 32 bit debug version of glibc. Anyone know where I can found it ?
<mah454> [FreeBSD]: apt-get install fglrx , it's true ?
<[FreeBSD]> yes that sounds right
<[FreeBSD]> then reboot
<Fazer2> is there an app for displaying crypto certificates? on windows, it is built-in like this http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/windows_update_certificate.png
<mah454> I will come back ...
<mah454> Bye.
<lotuspsychje> sounds folder on chat2 doesnt exist, does it need another download for sounds?
<JesperHansen> any channel to discuss https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1305-chromium-default-browser?
<mah454> aticonfig --initial -f -----> "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<DJones> JesperHansen: Either #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss is probably best for that sort of discussion
<JesperHansen> DJones: salute
<kvothetech> JesperHansen: what about it
<phyphor> ANyone have any experience setting up 13.04 as a PXEInstallServer?
<phyphor> (if so, any advice they can offer would be gratefully received)
<sere> my dog just took a poop right next to me on my bed.... /killall 9- dog
<xorox90> I'm experiencing very very interesting situation, when I nmap to my sambar server with directly connected wan, 455 port filtered, but when I namp with with connected lan (with router) suddenly 455 port open, Is there default firewall setting in ubuntu..? (Iptables -L show nothing...)
<jrib> xorox90: there are no firewall rules by default (as you saw in the iptables output)
<xorox90> then why... 455 port filtered without router 455 port open with router it is very very strange....
<jrib> xorox90: probably some setting on your router
<phyphor> xorox90: is the router doing PAT?
<xorox90> PAT?
<phyphor> port address translation
<phyphor> so you hit the router on port 455 but it translated it to a different port or destination
<ubuntu13245> hez
<ubuntu13245> hey
<ubuntu13245> quick question. the 1305 verion is the firts with uefi support?
<ubuntu13245> 1304 i mean
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu13245: seems to be in Quantal too
<phyphor> xorox90: if port 455 isn't open on the server, but it appears to be when you go through the router the likely explanation is that the router isn't passing the traffic as expected to the same server - it might be pushing it to a different host, or to a different port
<Hounddog> hmmm having the problem now that i cannot install cause i have no network...
<phyphor> xorox90: it's not the only explanation, but I'd check the router
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: its optional, unless you are using minimal
<xorox90> jrib: phyphor: yeah you are right, another server(my IDC server) nmap show result 455 filtered
<xrfang> hi there,  when I run smbmount it told me command not found (13.04). I have two questions: 1) which package is this command in? 2) why ubuntu do not prompt me which package to install (my office pc runs 13.04 do the command not found package hint). thanks!
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: i dont understand
<ubuntu13245> ActionParsnip,  which version is quantal again_
<xorox90> then maybe my routher do somethings..
<ubuntu13245> i am not sued to the animal names
<Hounddog> am using the live cd and there while trying the os i have no internet connection
<ubuntu13245> its the LTS, right_
<Hounddog> yes, am using lts
<Hounddog> 12.04.2
<Hounddog> usb ports also switch off after a few seconds
<Hounddog> or at least my mouse does
<phyphor> So, err, anyone have experience setting up a newly set up 13.04 server to be a PXE Install Server?
<phyphor> There are various guides but they are outdated (referring to old packages) and I'd rather follow known good directions than muddle through
<abdelkarim> hi
<phyphor> I'm going to assume the deafening silence means I'm on my own :(
<asdfasdfg> hey
<asdfasdfg> i've got a lenovo w510 with nvidia quadro graphics and am not able to get brightness control to work
<asdfasdfg> its ubuntu 13.04 amd64 and i've tried the enable-brightness-control thingy inside /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ without success - X11 wont start in normal mode after inserting that line
<asdfasdfg> grub parameters did not help either
<asdfasdfg> brightness is always on maximum setting
<asdfasdfg> does anyone have an idea on that?
<sere> asdfasdfg: i have had that before and if I remember correctly i had to manually change the config for nvidia-settings
<asdfasdfg> sere do you remember any more details?
<Hounddog> hmmm the terminal also seems to be starting but closing right after
<Hounddog> cannot get to the console
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: can you open xterm?
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: just tried, nope
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: not installed ubuntu yet though... wanted to test some things before
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: have you editted ~/.bashrc recently?
<Hounddog> nothing just started the livecd
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: try updating the gnome-terminal package using software centre
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: let me check that one
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: or press CTRL+ALT+F1 and use apt-get
<sere> asdfasdfg: check your ~ for the nvidia-settings config file.. nvidia-settings was changing the brightness for me it was locked on high..but editing the source fixed this
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: apt-get update already gives me squashfs error ..
<Kartagis> why do I have two folders under /media/, which are /MYUSBDRIVE/ and /MYUSERNAME/MYUSDRIVE ?
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal xterm
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: does your usb storage have 2 partitions?
<nitin__> hello
<nitin__> i have deployed 2 application one on port 80 and another on 3030
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: no
<Hounddog> squashfs error: unable to read fragment cache entry ...
<nitin__> application on port 80 is running fine
<nitin__> but on 3030 is not working
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: so you are running in liveCD?
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: yes
<nitin__> please suggest the solution
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: hen how do you know the data was complete and consistant?
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: i dont know ;p will check on that once
<ActionParsnip> nitin__: nmap the server, see what ports are listening
<sere> sudo apt-get install nmap
<nitin__> ActionParsnip,  installed nmap
<nitin__> how to check the ports
<nitin__> ?
<phyphor> man nmap :)
<ishan> unny
<ishan> sunny
<Mrokii> Hello. What can I do (besides rebooting) if my USB card reader doesn't recognise an SD card? It randomly stops recognising it.
<nitin__> nmap
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: I did sudo apt-get upgrade as you suggested, but the package didn't get upgraded :S
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: thx though, am verifying that now
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: unload then relaod the usb_storage module (check loaded modules first for exact name)
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: which package?
<UbuNoobu> Hi all - dual-booting on external drive going well after few issues. I'm about to move the HDD to internal, anyone got ideas or knowledge on this?
<nitin__> ActionParsnip,  thanks
<nitin__> found the solution
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: mixxx
<nitin__> ActionParsnip,  how can i enable port 3030 as it is not listed in nmap
<nitin__> ?
<ActionParsnip> nitin__: run an application that listens on that port
<asdfasdfg> sere i've got ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<ActionParsnip> nitin__: you cannot just "enable a port" if a service is not listening on that port then connecting to it will do nothing
<nitin__> ActionParsnip, i means port 3030 is not listed in nmap
<ActionParsnip> nitin__: yes because no application is listening on it
<nitin__> ActionParsnip, but  i have set the application on port 3030
<asdfasdfg> sere anyhow there is nothing in there on brightness
<ActionParsnip> nitin__: then check its config
<ActionParsnip> nitin__: and check it is running
<sere> asdfasdfg: thats it. now see if the settings for brightness are the same for the actaul program
<Kartagis> The following packages have been kept back: <--- how can I resolve this?
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: checksum is same and i downloaded the 13.04 not the lts...
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: some packages have unsatisfied deps
<nitin__> ActionParsnip,  i have interchanged the application on port 3030 and 80
<UbuNoobu> will moving my external HD with 12.04 running as dual-boot with Win7; will moving HDD to internal have adverse effects?  I suppose if Drive number and partition letters change I could have issues?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: until the deps in the repos are met, the packages will be held back
<asdfasdfg> there are no brightness controls in thee
<asdfasdfg> neither in nvidia-settings nor in the config file
<nitin__> application on port 80 runs well but not on 303
<ActionParsnip> nitin__: all I can suggest is check your configs
<Hounddog> i should propably rather use the lts version or?
<nitin__> ActionParsnip,  thanks ... issue resolved by port 8080 for the timebeig
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: I recommend LTS to normal users
<Kartagis> dist-upgrade does the trick
<Hounddog> well not normal user... i use it for developing but i am, not into all the nitty grittys
<Hounddog> so yeah
<sere> asdfasdfg: strange/ they are there for me
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: 13.04 is supported til Jan 2014, 12.04 is supported til April 2017. Depends if you want to be upgrading 13.04 once it dies etc. Both are fine though
<arcripex> guys i need help
<arcripex> (ubuntu software centre) failed to download packages.....check your internet connection ERRORS
<ActionParsnip> arcripex: please use a pastebin and give the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: i checked the wrong iso anyhow... checked the one on laptop not on desktop :) getting confused here what is on what system lol
<ActionParsnip> arcripex: close software centre first
<arcripex> ActionParsnip: i have what next
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: is the lts and checksum is ok
<ActionParsnip> acrocity: can you paste the pastebin URL here please
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: good, please make sure you check before burning so you know the data is ok
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: log off and you can select the 2D session, may help
<ActionParsnip> arcripex:  can you paste the pastebin URL here please
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: i created the live usb with lili
<seba4> hi there... i am trying to install package with command sudo -u gitlab -H gem install charlock_holmes --version '0.6.8'
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: as long as it boots its fine, try the 2D session
<seba4> but i am getting this code after 1 gem installed
<seba4> unable to convert "\x98" from ASCII-8BIT to UTF-8 for ext/charlock_holmes/src/file-5.08/src/file, skipping
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: sorry for asking but how do i get to the  2d session?
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: click the ubuntu logo near your username in lightdm
<Hounddog> thx
<Dr_Willis> they really need to make that session-selection-button MUCH more obvious..
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: little bit
<Dr_Willis> but i tend to use GDM. ;) its much more obvious there.
<arcripex> ActionParsnip: here please http://pastebin.com/uNW9TXvd
<Hounddog> i have installed ubuntu a few times but never saw this option
<Dr_Willis> its not like the lightdm screen is cramped on space..
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: Can you tell me how to do that? Unloading/reloading the usb_storage module?
<Hounddog> Dr_Willis: :)
<Hounddog> hmm
<Hounddog> getting new things everytime... failed to load ubuntu session
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: is that the actual module name though
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: I have no clue
<ActionParsnip> arcripex: looks fine to me, is the error gone now
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: lsmod | grep usb
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: There is a module named "usb_storage"
<arcripex> ActionParsnip: no in USC....errors failed to download package please check internet connection :/
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: sudo modprobe -r usb_storage; sleep 2; sudo modprobe usb_storage
<Dr_Willis> night all...
<ActionParsnip> arcripex: not used USC, too slow. There are some sources being ignored (as you can see from your output)
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: It helped! Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: and you learned about kernel modules a little
<Aethysius> Question.
<ActionParsnip> arcripex: could try: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<Aethysius> I switched my Ubuntu install to Kubuntu. Is there a quick way for me to fully delete the other desktop environments?
<arcripex> ActionParsnip: so how i downlaod those programs installed frm USC
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: Yeah, thanks. :)
<llutz> Aethysius: not sure if this still does the job, read http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu
<ActionParsnip> arcripex: i use apt-get in command line
<ActionParsnip> arcripex: did my script hel pany?
<ActionParsnip> *help any
<arcripex> ActionParsnip: its still running, after that i do what?
<ActionParsnip> arcripex: try the software centre as you expect, basically it removes all package knowledge from your OS and then redownloads fresh
<arcripex> ActionParsnip: ok will try and get back to you thanks in advance
<ActionParsnip> arcripex: that script is badass, its basically the package fix commands in a script for convenience
<Aethysius> llutz, no, it doesn't.
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: on boot i set acpi=off now it seems to be working
<Aethysius> It's okay.
<UbuNoobu> can I make drive/partition letters/numbers permanent - so when add/remove HDD's the /dev/sdb stays as 'b' and not be renamed as sdbc or whatever after restart?
<llutz> UbuNoobu: use labels or UUIDs, not device-names. then you don't have to care about that
<starbuck> hi, could it be that the last kernel update was just 2 days ago for 12.10 and now today there's already another one? why???
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<PoolShark_> so I have xubuntu precise and for some reason I can't move windows at all... I googled a bunch of stuff and tried a few things related to compiz that were suggested and none of it worked... so...help? :)
<Pertanbus> Hey! I've some problems trying to install ubuntu (tried everything between 10.04-13.04) on a HP ProLiant DL360 G4, anyone feeling like helping me out?:)
<PoolShark_> Pertanbus: what problems?
<Pertanbus> PoolShark_: What ever I do, I end up with the monitor giving me the message "input out of range". The tricky part is that I've installed ubuntu on this server once earlier, and I did not have to problem back then.
<PoolShark_> Pertanbus: Do a text install
<PoolShark_> Pertanbus: then figure out what modelines your monitor can support and limit X to those
<Aethysius> I'm using Banshee, and it's not detecting my Sansa mass storage player.
<jnhghy> can a user that has no write privilages over a directory but has read privilages delete it?
<PoolShark_> Aethysius: you sure your Sansa is in UMS mode?
<Aethysius> One sec.
<Pertanbus> PoolShark_: I'll check that out, thanks.
<PoolShark_> Aethysius: the newer Sansa firmware no longer supports UMS, so if you have upgraded, it won't work
<Aethysius> :(
<PoolShark_> (just like Android no longer supports UMS, which is retarded)
<B_boy> ау есть кто?
<B_boy> ребята!
<antoniomichele> ciao
<antoniomichele> list
<antoniomichele> la nuova squadra
<blz> Hello!  I have a somewhat inter-jurisdictional question... How does one install the boost program options library under ubuntu latest?
<seronis> its not included with  'sudo apt-get install boost-dev'  or similar ?
<seronis> ((im gonna be installing boost later today too))
<blz> seronis, it may be =)  I'm horrifically new to C++, so I'm just getting my bearings...
<blz> seronis, I'll start with boost-dev and see what happens =)
<seronis> im not new, but havent used it in about 3 years and only recently adopted xubuntu.   program options is the command line parsing lib right ?
<seronis> if so at least -some- version of that lib should be in the standard install even if the repo version of boost isnt the latest
<antoniomichele> la nuova squadra(telefilm)
<blz> seronis, yes, that's correct.  Apparently libboost-program-options is a thing
<Myrtti> !list > antoniomichele
<ubottu> antoniomichele, please see my private message
<blz> seronis, also, it's not installed with libboost-dev ... fyi.
<seronis> libboost-all-dev
<seronis> hmm that metapackage seems to be pointing to 1.49 versions of the libs even though 1.53 seems to be in repo too
<antoniomichele> àààààààààà
<antoniomichele> #ubunnto
<antoniomichele> #ubunto
<Hounddog> ActionParsnip: apparently there seems to be trouble with my mobo... thats why no ethernet connection
<{BackBox}> userhost / userip
<Pertanbus> PoolShark_:Now I managed to install Ubuntu Server 13.04, but when I boot, I still get the out of range error.
<xlaire> how to start linux scripting?
<PoolShark_> Pertanbus: it's probably in frame buffer mode rather than text console mode... what kind of monitor are you using?
<Pertanbus> A 24" LCD 1920x1200.
<Pertanbus> PoolShark_:^
<PoolShark_> yeah that's odd
<data> hi, i have a problem in raring. my mouse is hidden when using java-applications, i.e. in their area
<PoolShark_> I think most LCDs want a 60Hz refresh rate or something like that
<PoolShark_> the video card is probably getting put into something higher
<Pertanbus> PoolShark_: I got past it by pressing enter only, I guess it's grub that's freaking out..
<Pertanbus> PoolShark_: Well, It's just the integrated video chip in an old ProLiant, I don't think it's configured for higher..
<PoolShark_> try this kernel boot parameter:
<Mittelerde> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions  ?
<PoolShark_> video=DVI-D:1920x1200@60
<PoolShark_> and see if that help
<Pertanbus> PoolShark_: Sorry, but where should I put that? In grub config=?
<Darkphat> hi
<PoolShark_> yeah wherever you put kernel boot parameters
<PoolShark_> not sure if that's the right place or not
<Pertanbus> PoolShark_: I have no idea, just got it running >_> Cannot remember what I did last time.
<Pertanbus> PoolShark_: Could it be this simple? http://askubuntu.com/questions/54067/how-do-i-safely-change-grub2-screen-resolution
<muculus> I need ppa of latest version of mysql 5.6, I didnt find it in launchpad.
<data> no ideas?
<ActionPa1snip> data: about what
<PoolShark_> Pertanbus: you need to be able to set the refresh rate I think
<Pertanbus> PoolShark_: Yeah, my monitor says its at H:46.3 and V:43 hz.
<Pertanbus> How am I supposed to change the refresh rate if I cannot see a thing?
<data> ActionPa1snip: "hi, i have a problem in raring. my mouse is hidden when using java-applications, i.e. in their area"
<ActionPa1snip> data: which java are you using?
<usr13> Pertanbus: Not sure what you are trying to do but, you can add kernel paramaters to the end of the kernel line in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<data> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.3.9) (7u21-2.3.9-1ubuntu1)
<ActionPa1snip> data: tried the Oracle Java?
<dakira> hey. is there an irc channel for ubuntu phone development / ubuntu touch qml sdk?
<ActionPa1snip> dakira: #ubuntu-phone maybe
<data> is there a package for that?
<usr13> Pertanbus: What do you see when you boot up?
<ActionPa1snip> data: webupd8 has a PPA with it
<dakira> ActionPa1snip: thx.. redirected me to #ubuntu-touch ;)
<cfhowlett> !touch|dakira,
<ubottu> dakira,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<data> ActionPa1snip: ok, will look for that first, and come back if it isn't solved by that, thanks
<giovannix9> ciao!
<giovannix9> !list
<ubottu> giovannix9: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<usr13> Pertanbus: But you can test it when  you boot, stop the process and edit the kernel line
<[freirefellipe]> Good day, everyone. I have LAMP and FTP servers installed on my Ubuntu 12.04. I would like to know how do I shut them off for a while so I could save processes on the system. Thank you in advance.
<ActionPa1snip> [freirefellipe]: stop the services, you can do this via SSH
<ruconse> does anyone know how to disable a driver/module on grub? Does it dpend on the driver parm?
<ActionPa1snip> [freirefellipe]: the services themselves are quite light, its only when they start doing stuff that they will start using stuff more
<ActionPa1snip> ruconse: you can add the boot option:  modulename.blacklist=1
<ActionPa1snip> ruconse: eg:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<ruconse> ActionPa1snip: thanks :)
<[freirefellipe]> ActionPa1snip: Do the '$ sudo service apache2 stop' command work even after reboot? I wish I could turn them off until I want them back.
<adam_> Hey, can anyone help me with this? I'm trying to change the color of Applet context menu font or background, I'm using two themes that use similar colors and there's no contrast, as seen here http://i.imgur.com/9tySBEi.png
<ActionPa1snip> [freirefellipe]: it will start at reboot as the startup process is told to start it
<ak5> any ppa for apache 2.4 ?
<ak5> I saw one that was last updated 46 weeks ago :(
<[freirefellipe]> ActionPa1snip: Hmm.. startup process. Clarifying. Thank you, friend!
<adam_> Hey, can anyone help me with this? I'm trying to change the color of Applet context menu font or background, I'm using two themes that use similar colors and there's no contrast, as seen here http://i.imgur.com/9tySBEi.png
<llutz> [freirefellipe]: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<[freirefellipe]> llutz: Thank you very much. This is efficiency.
<llutz> [freirefellipe]: the cookbook might be confusing, but it seems to be the only real useful documentation for upstart
<dakotawulfy> adam  u could edit the settings.ini  to make it what u want
<gear4> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu 13.04 x64. I used "apt-get dist-upgrade" and it went smooth, but when I rebooted suddenly Unity panels are missing and Compiz doesn't work. Anyone can help me?
<dakotawulfy> adam or maybe the gtkrc
<adam_> where can i find settings.ini?
<dakotawulfy> adam in the theme
<adam_> alright I'll take a look thanks
<dakotawulfy> adam is the theme local  or default theme from set up?
<btorch> anyone here has an r720 dell box with 12.04 and the 6gbs SAS controller ?
<btorch> the LSI SAS1068E fusion-mpt ?
<dakotawulfy> adam check here /usr/share/themes/
<btorch> for some reason none of the tools I used lsiutil, mpt-status, omsa tools .. none can find the hba .. ubuntu sees it just fine though and drives are availale but I can't manage them unless I go into the hba bios
<adam_> I'm using the FlatStudio theme with Faenza Dark icons.
<gear4> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu 13.04 x64. I used "apt-get dist-upgrade" and it went smooth, but when I rebooted suddenly Unity panels are missing and Compiz doesn't work. Anyone can help me?
<cfhowlett> gear4, try this: logout.  choose an alternate (non-unity) desktop environment.  login.  then repeat the process and choose unity
<gear4> will do
<gear4> it never worked, cinnamon and GNOME fallback crashes
<gear4> hello
<cfhowlett> gear4, so NO desktop environment at all?
<zerogh> gear4
<geekbri> Has anybody had the issue with ubuntu 12.04 LTS where when you create an SSH session it doesn't seem to load or respect the pam limits module even though sshd in /etc/pam.d does indeed contain a require for the limits module?
<gear4> cfhowlett: I can get one but it crashes soon
<cfhowlett> zerogh, you got ideas?  I'm on xubuntu so my experience is limited ...
<gear4> right now there's a pop-up saying "Sorry, Ubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error"
<ddssc> when running apt-get install apgdiff I get http://pastebin.com/mGybh2sE . how should I proceed?
<gear4> cfhowlett: on GNOME I get gnome-panel crashing, Cinnamon same, and on Unity it's Compiz
<cfhowlett> gear4, keep asking in the channel.  this one is over my head.
<gear4> oky, thanks
<sonOfRa> Is it possible to configure a Wireless network to only connect, if there is no wired connection available?
<llutz> sonOfRa: that should be default
<sonOfRa> Currenty both my wired connection and the wireless are connecting because both are available, but there is no need to have the wireless connection online
<gear4> cfhowlett: do you mind c/p my question to me ? I can't remember the contents
<sonOfRa> llutz, doesn't seem to be. On startup, it immediately connects to both
<cfhowlett> gear4, just say : 13.04 internal error, desktop environment crashes.  also, screen shots would be nice
<sonOfRa> this is on 13.04
<llutz> sonOfRa: odd, it doesn't here (12.10)
<gear4> cfhowlett: I can't take screenshots without a screen
<sonOfRa> Both are set to "Connect automatically if available" of course
<ddssc> apgdiff : Depends: default-jre-headless but it is not going to be installed or
<ddssc>                     java2-runtime-headless .HALP
<ddssc> should I just install that ?
<sonOfRa> But I would expect it not to connect to wireless if it can find something that's wired
<gear4> Unity doesn't have screen after ~2 seconds and GNOME fallback hardly works, and is laggy
<gear4> anyway, thanks
<gear4> 13.04 internal error, desktop environment crashes after dist-upgrade.
<llutz> sonOfRa: true and thats how it worked here since 9.04 for me. sry, i cannot help
<hulu> why the useradd don't copy file from /etc/skel
<hulu> who can help me
<vooze> After installing ubuntu with unity all was fine until i logged out after a few hours, and I was unable to load into unity. I tested with gnome shell and that just shows gnome-fallback, so I guess its graphics (Intel HD 4000) thats the problem. Any ideas how to solve somthing like this?
<cfhowlett> gear4, zee vooze's issue.  seem familiar
<JonathanD> can I make 13.04 remember where I put my external monitor?
<JonathanD> So I don't have to move it every single morning?
<troulouliou_dev> hi when i unplug and plug back my ethernet wire; the interface is not going up anymore until reboot, any idea ?
<WormFood> I have an ubuntu system that was just upgraded, and now the screen resolution is super low. What is the ubuntu way to reset the screen resolution to the monitor default resolution? (also, nothing is showing on the 2nd monitor). This is the newest release of ubuntu, that just came out
<jdoles> How can I configure Skype to use my microphone such that it keeps working?
<jdoles> One of the problems with that GUI is that I cannot see when something is in the on state or not.
<jdoles> There are two states and they look differently, but there is no reason to assume one it on and the other is off.
<dakotawulfy> WormFood what video card do have?
<adamk> WormFood: Sounds like there's sometihng weird with your video drivers.  Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<WormFood> it's on-board...not sure if it is an ati or an nvidia (I don't have the computer in front of me)
<dakotawulfy> WormFood should be able to install driver and go to settings  you can change all that stuff under there.
<WormFood> and since the icons are not visible, there is no way to run a browser to pastebin it
<adamk> WormFood: You don't need a browser.  You can use pastebinit from a console.
<WormFood> I'm walking him through forwarding a port, so I can login to his computer, and see what exactly is going on myself (this may take a few minutes)
<babilen> ddssc: Please ask your question in here
<rosenzweig> I need a bit of help.
<rosenzweig> I get to the login screen, I try logging in, and it just brings me back to the user account log in screen.
<rosenzweig> The password is correct, but it just won't log me into my account.
<rosenzweig> Now I can log into my guest account, just not my main account.
<rosenzweig> None of the solutions online are working.
<ddssc> when running apt-get install apgdiff I get http://pastebin.com/mGybh2sE . how should I proceed?
<ddssc> babilen, when running apt-get install apgdiff I get http://pastebin.com/mGybh2sE . how should I proceed?
<rosenzweig> Further on, I can log into my account via terminal, but not just through the graphic desktop environment.
<rosenzweig> Which is extremely odd.
<babilen> ddssc: Try updating your package cache and upgrading your box. But I don't know much about these Ubuntu specific packages and can't really help with them ...
<bdavenport> rosenzweig, any errors reported by X/window manager?
<rosenzweig> I'm not sure. How should I go about checking for those?
<bdavenport> iv had that happen before and had to go chase updates
<rosenzweig> I'd prefer to fix this fast. I want to Skype with my GF. :( Anyways, yeah, how do I do that?
<rosenzweig> I can go into the console right now and plug whatever command you wish.
<jdoles> Audacity works just with my microphone. How can I configure Skype to do that?
<jdoles> just fine*
<bdavenport> dont think its gonna be a fast fix, but check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bdavenport> see if there is anything in there that is an error
<nb72> Is there an easy way to track system load? I'm trying to compaire performance between a couple different software packages. Performance testing basically.
<bdavenport> also look at the files in /var/log/gdm
<koskoz> where do I find this static option under Ubuntu 13? http://www.only10types.com/2011/06/ubuntu-1104-natty-slow-alttab-window.html
<babilen> ddssc: Seriously, you run Ubuntu and if you don't like the level of support provided you should think about your choice of distribution.
<rosenzweig> bdavenport, I'm not seeing anything weird.
<rosenzweig> What should I primarily look for?
<bdavenport> rosenzweig, hard to say, iv only had your issue once, and it was many months ago.  I just remember that it was a failed upgrade that caused a lib to be missing that caused gdm to not play nice on login
<bdavenport> your best bet is to just read the logs
<rosenzweig> I don't know what to look for with these logs.
<rosenzweig> I'm going to be lost.
<bdavenport> as I said, not likly fast fix till you know the full problem
<rosenzweig> I think that's what happened to me.
<WormFood> adamk, thanks for the reminder to check the x11 logs. I can't get into his system right now, so I'm gonna go over tomorrow afternoon, and get everything setup for him in person, since he is inexperienced, and it is too hard to work over the phone with him.
<WormFood> the fun thing is, he needs to forward a port on his router, so I can ssh into his machine, but his router's configuration is ALL in Chinese (and he can't read Chinese)
<WormFood> I'm lucky enough, I can figure out Chinese routers, even if I can't read anything (but I can read some)
<bdavenport> WormFood, random and crazy idea, have him ssh out but open up a ssh tunnel that you can go back through and login that way, skipping the router
<alexbligh> I'm trying to install package X with 'apt-get install X'. It tries to remove package Y which is for various reasons broken. X and Y are unrelated. Removing Y fails, so X doesn't get installed. Is there a way to just install X?
<alexbligh> (apart from wget the .deb and dpkg -i - don't want to deal with dependencies)
<WormFood> bdavenport, that is a good idea, however, he isn't even connected to the network for some reason. I told him if he can get it figured out on his own, to give me a call back, and we'll go from there, but I'm just planning on paying him a visit tomorrow afternoon
 * bdavenport knew he should have tacked on a if pc is connected 
<WormFood> he is not a real experienced linux user
<WormFood> lucky for him, I am....but he is tired (it's 10pm here), and I don't feel like troubleshooting network issues over the phone
<WormFood> sooooo....that means a house call tomorrow ;)
<bdavenport> yeah, dont blame you for that one
<bdavenport> free beer hopefully too ;)
<WormFood> I've not seen his home setup before
<WormFood> yeah, that'd be nice
<WormFood> or free hash :D
<res32> Hi, I need some help with broadcom wireless drivers on 13.04
<res32> The propreitary driver in Additional Drivers has been installed but it says the devicce is using alternate driver
<WLU> just did a rm -rf  /usr/share by accident any suggestion other the n a full reinstall
<WormFood> restore from backup
<rosenzweig> It fails to load fglrx.
<rosenzweig> :\
<rosenzweig> I think that's the problem.
<res32> Any help with that wireless driver problem I gave?
<rosenzweig> bdavenport, somehow my fglrx driver got fucked up.
<rosenzweig> It makes kind of sense.
<rosenzweig> But how am I able to log into this guest account then? :\
<gear4> 13.04 internal error, desktop environment crashes after dist-upgrade.
<h00k> rosenzweig: keep the language appropriate in here, please
<rosenzweig> h00k, 'kay.
<koskoz> where do I find this static option under Ubuntu 13? http://www.only10types.com/2011/06/ubuntu-1104-natty-slow-alttab-window.html
<nb72> Is there an easy way to track system load (cpu, memory, disk IO) for somewhat short periods of time? I'm trying to compaire performance between a couple different software packages. Performance testing basically.
<MonkeyDust> nb72  gkrell, conky
<tomshreds> Hi
<tomshreds> when using php-fpm, which freaking php.ini should I edit to get a change?
<samuel_> anyone else having a problem with 13.04 where apps dont show in the dock when open?
<nb72> conky looks like it does what I'm looking for, but it looks like it requires X and I'm running ubuntu-server. can't find anything on gkrell
<samuel_> i'm talking, software center, image viewer (when viewing pdf)
<nb72> tomshreds, if you create a php file with 'phpinfo()' call, it will tell you the location of the php.ini
<tomshreds> ok thanks
<mdfe> nb72, http://nmon.sourceforge.net/pmwiki.php
<nb72> mdfe, Thanks, that looks just like what I'm looking for.
<mdfe> nb72, you know htop can log as well, or you can redirect to a file
<koskoz> is there a way to use a different alt-tab applicaiton in ubuntu 13? The default one (compiz one?) is so slow and buggy that's a shame
<MonkeyDust> koskoz  compiz is a window manager, do you wish to replace compiz?
<nb72> mdfe, didn't know that. Thanks. Although it looks like nmon has some nice tools to look at the data. Thanks for the help.
<koskoz> MonkeyDust: I just wanna find a way to have a real alt-tab, like in Gnome. Not a slow and buggy one
<MonkeyDust> koskoz  lubuntu and xubuntu are fast, so alt-tab will be fast too
<MonkeyDust> as to the key combination: it's the same in every DE and if I'm not mistaking, in evey OS
<koskoz> MonkeyDust: I'm not talking about Unity being slow are something related to the keys combination, I'm saying that the utility handling quick switching between programs is bugged and slow
<yofun> is fgets a package? or something?
<yofun> stdin_monitor_thread.cpp 84 run : fgets failed < is that a package thats needed or something?
<koskoz> lot of tab my alt-tab just go behind every others opened programs, I can't see it but it still working. Very annoying...
<ActionPa1snip> !find fgets
<ubottu> File fgets found in allegro4-doc, allegro5-doc, apcalc-common, ats-lang-anairiats-examples, autoconf-archive, avr-libc, c-cpp-reference, explain, gnulib, haproxy (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=fgets&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<b3n> hi guys --- using 13.04 -- why are lokal pikture files not showing in photo lens ?
<George_Henberg> Hi anyone here? Please help me. My brightness key doesn't work. It works fine in windows
<lolalliance> have u tried via the settins?
<George_Henberg> I'm using raring right now. Its not a new issue, its been longstanding.
<George_Henberg> I'm using Acer Aspire 4736z
<George_Henberg> yea, i've tried numerous methods found in the internet
<George_Henberg> Everything failed to work.
<George_Henberg> lolalliance: Any idea?
<George_Henberg> Any help from anyone?
<mad_> hi
<George_Henberg> hi Mad_
<b3n>  hi guys --- using 13.04 -- why are lokal pikture files not showing in photo lens ?
<Manny> my rootdirectory filled up and then i freed some space and rebooted now i have some problems, its saying that mysql.sock is missing and apache2 as well as ssh dont work ... is there anyway to fix that ?
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 13.04, but when I log in, it seems like the gnome session immediately locks up. Unity displays, but the top bar doesn't show any icons (like the Gear that I use to reboot/shutdown). Mouse still functions.
<IsmAvatar> and unity is unresponsive
<gear4> hi, I found out how to get around my previous problem, of Ubuntu GUI crashing
<gear4> what I did was I selected kernel 3.8.0-19 instead of 3.8.0-21, and used GNOME 3 as my GUI
<bjrohan_> Help . .  I am looking for some direction. I am part of a small organization of 6 - 10 people. I am looking for a solution that will allow us to host  files (file server) and collaborate on files,   any suggestions where to start?
<gear4> bjrohan_, Samba
<IsmAvatar> Google Drive :-p
<higli> hi i want to use normal ubuntu but i cant beacuse my wifi dosent wor it only works on zorinOS
<higli> how to fix
<gear4> higli, download it on the computer you're on now
<bjrohan_> The other people are . .  technically inept. I tried Alfresco, which looked like it would work, but I would also like to implement a workflow for projects
<gear4> bjrohan_, an old dog can learn new tricks. but hey, that's all I know of
<bjrohan_> :-) thanks.
<gear4> np
<higli> gear4:  you dont understan i have live,ubuntu, kubuntu, kali and when i boot them i have no wifi  my wifi only works on ZorinOS so what is on zorin istalld so i can istall the same on ubuntu so it shoud work?
<gear4> bjrohan_, in all honesty Samba is easy to use
<gear4> higli, do you have LAN cables ?
<gear4> if so, use those, and download the Additional Drivers
<higli> gear4:  no
<IsmAvatar> so how would I fix the gnome session immediately locking up upon login? (Fresh 13.04 install)
<gear4> higli, then I don't know, sorry
<gear4> higli, as far as I know it's the Additional Drivers that are needed
<higli> gear4:  but now i am in zorin and when i click on adition driwers it doset show any
<gear4> higli, I meant in Ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> higli: zorin isn't supported here
<gear4> that's true as well
<higli> ActionPa1snip:  i dont want to use zorin i want to use ubunt
<ActionPa1snip> higli: what wifi chip are you using?
<Manny> anyone has an idea how to get mysql ssh apache again working after "no disk space happened" after reboots (now there is space left)
<higli> ralink rt3070 usb but linux uses rt2800sta and it works on zorin but not on ubuntu i think it hes somthing to do whit wpa_supplicat beacuse i see network but i cant connect it ask for passwor again and again
<bjrohan_> higli: Does Samba allow for easy sharing permissions?
<higli> bjrohan_:  i dont know what is samba
<ActionPa1snip> bjrohan_: imho yes
<rosenzweig> I still can't log into my admin account on Ubuntu.
<rosenzweig> I wish I knew what was wrong.
<ActionPa1snip> rosenzweig: drop to root recovery mode and you can use passwd there to reset user account passwords
<Guest1859> hi  everyone
<rosenzweig> My password sin't the problem.
<rosenzweig> isn't*
<higli> anybody help me?
<rosenzweig> The password is fine, it just logs in and then brings me back to the log in page.
<ActionPa1snip> higli: I asked you a question, you havem't replied
<higli> ActionPa1snip:  i did
<higli> ActionPa1snip: ralink rt3070 usb but linux uses rt2800sta and it works on zorin but not on ubuntu i think it hes somthing to do whit wpa_supplicat beacuse i see network but i cant connect it ask for passwor again and again
<rosenzweig> ActionPa1snip, there's something wrong with a config file or package or something. When I log in, I get presented with this pretty black flash and then I'm returned to my login menu.
<freebuf> hi
<ActionPa1snip> higli: under zorin, run:  sudo lshw -C network    and make notes, then do the same in Ubuntu and compare
<ActionPa1snip> rosenzweig: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there and run:  sudo chown $USER:$USER $HOME
<rosenzweig> ActionPa1snip, tried that.
<rosenzweig> To no success, unfortunately. :(
<ActionPa1snip> rosenzweig: make sure your user is the owner of it's own home. You can run:  sudo reboot     and login
<rosenzweig> I'll try again I suppose.
<higli> ActionPa1snip:  what hes this to do wht wpa suplicant
<rosenzweig> Should user be my username or no?
<Nothing_Much> rosenweig, I'd prefer "owner"
<rosenzweig> Either way, I'm going to try and restart.
<higli> ActionPa1snip:  do you even know what is wpa supplicant?
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 13.04, but when I log in, it seems like the gnome session immediately locks up. Unity displays, but the top bar doesn't show any icons (like the Gear that I use to reboot/shutdown). Mouse still functions, but I can't click anything.
<Yud_Zroc> Good day to everyone here, Does Ubuntu and Kubuntu (Unity/KDE) share the same app store?
<rosenzweig> Okay, so that didn't do anything.
<gear4> Yud_Zroc, yes
<rosenzweig> I checked the log and it was complaining about fglrx. Is there anyway to quickly install the free driver and get it working? No BS in between?
<shadow98> hey guys i am trying to come up with a remote desktop solutions that is fast.  I am coming from 10.04 which as worked fine forever when i vnc in from my windows box...however switching to 13.04 has made thing almost unusable i turne off some of the desktop feature with compwiz...however it is still slow.....I have tried lowest settings on ultra vnc and I have also installed teamviewer all our to slow..
<Yud_Zroc> thankyou gear4
<rosenzweig> Right now I'm using some vga driver that is horrible, so I need to get the free driver working.
<gear4> no problem Yud_Zroc
<rosenzweig> Maybe that'll fix it.
<shadow98> any suggestions for keeping the new interface and being able to use remote vnc
<higli> somone help me my wifi wont connect ask for pasword again and again i think it hes somthing to do whit wpa supplicant
<yeats> higli: what model wifi card?
<gear4> shadow98, tried using VNC server ?
<gear4> enable with this: gsettings set org.gnome.Vino enabled true
<th0r> shadow98, I think NX is faster than vnc
<gear4> it works perfectly for me though
<higli> yeats:  ralink 3070 but it uses rt2800sta and it works on zorin but it dosent on ubuntu and kubuntu refuses to connect ask for password
<llutz> !info linux-image-generic quantal > llutz
<compdoc> shadow98, Ive recently switched to x11rdp, but desktop options are limied with 13.04. It has to use gnome-seesion-fallback, which is nothing like Unity.
<higli> so?
<^Mike> I have a VPN connection set up in NetworkManager, but the MTU is being set incorrectly. I want to add the correct MTU in the config file, but putting "Interface MTU=x" into /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/VPN_connection causes vpnc to die with "Config option 'Interface MTU' invalid or unknown"
<higli> ^Mike:  did you try to turn off first VPN then set MTU then turn on VPN
<^Mike> higli: I don't need to change the MTU for eth0, I need to change it for tun0 only. I can do that manually of course, but I should be able to configure that in the tunnel config, no?
<higli> ^Mike:  soory i dont know, do you meybe know how to set up wpa supplicant
<^Mike> higli: Why would I need to do that?
<^Mike> The issue is NetworkManager's config having no way I can find to set MTU
<higli> ^Mike:  you dont i need thet
<maui> this livestream does not play in ubuntu mozila
<maui> http://www.hse24.de/Thema/Tvwelt/Startseite.html
<maui> i cant even see a 'play' button as i can in windows
<Walther_> Trying to install Ubuntu 13.04 alongside Windows 8 on a non-UEFI (BIOS) computer - installer claims the disk is empty / has no partition table, and firing up gparted results in the weird "GPT but no fake msdos" error.
<iceroot_> maui: working here on ubuntu 13.04 with firefox
<th0r> ^Mike, I found MTU in network mangler
<maui> hmm
<maui> is there a patch of plugins i should download?
<iceroot_> maui: just install flash
<iceroot_> maui: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<^Mike> th0r: For VPN connections?
<fractaline> trying to update software through muon in kde but i get this error:  This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided
<shadow98> compdoc: i can't see how something like this can be released with such issues with remote viewing....even windows is better than this..
<fractaline> but i'm not getting the option??
<th0r> ^Mike, Configure VPN, highlight the VPN connection and choose Edit, click on the VPN tab, click on Advanced
<Walther> Trying to install Ubuntu 13.04 alongside Windows 8 on a non-UEFI (BIOS) computer - installer claims the disk is empty / has no partition table, and firing up gparted results in the weird "GPT but no fake msdos" error.
<maui> thanks, it worked
<compdoc> shadow98, yeah, seems to be related to doig away with Unity 2D. There is mention of a completely differrent desktop envirtonment coming to Ubuntu named 'Mir'. Maybe that will help...
<jilebedev> What is the recommended method of ensuring that a network file system is mounted correctly? I want to write a little admin script to check whether a network file share is mounted, but I think I'm reinventing the wheel. Any pointers? Shares are FUSE,Samba, and NFS.
<iceroot_> compdoc: mir is not a desktop environment
<shadow98> compdoc: i hope so cause this is way to slow to get anything done....teamviewer works but it locks up after week of use
<iceroot_> compdoc: mir is a replacment for the x-server
<^Mike> th0r: okay... I don't see MTU: http://i.imgur.com/nXjqchg.png
<llutz> Mir will be fun for kubuntu-users...
<compdoc> shadow98, well, if you dont mind a more gnome like desktop for 13.04, google x11rdp. theres a script on scarygliders that will install it for you. RDP works a bit better than VNC, I think
<th0r> ^Mike, must be a special church of ubuntu feature...here is what I get in xubuntu....http://imgur.com/uoUBhxz
<ActionPa1snip> compdoc: I thought Mir replaced Xorg?
<iceroot_> ActionPa1snip: yes
<rosenzweig> So I installed the free driver and good news, the fonts don't look bad anymore.
<rosenzweig> Bad news, I still can't log into my main account.
<rosenzweig> I type in the password, it flashes me a black screen with some writing on it, and it presents me with that lovely login screen again.
<rosenzweig> Time to look at the xorg file... again. Would anyone mind perusing it for me if I uploaded it on a text site?
<X-warrior> hello, I got an ssd/caddy so I moved the hdd to caddy and put my ssd on hdd place. But for now I still want to be able to boot from caddy hdd. But my bios doesn't have an option to choose which hd to boot from, it has cd/rom, usb, hd... if I choose cd/rom it doesn't boot at all, and choosing hd, it tries to boot from ssd (but it doesn`t have anything on it). Any ideas how to proceed? hdd has ubuntu and windows
<th0r> ^Mike, I am running xubuntu 12.04 and nm-applet
<baco> irc://irc.openjoke.org/enjoy
<th0r> ^Mike, that is an openvpn entry...maybe that makes a difference
<ActionPa1snip> rosenzweig: can you log in as another user?
<rosenzweig> I can go into my guest account.
<rosenzweig> Which I am in now.
<rosenzweig> And I can log into it into the terminal.
<th0r> ^Mike, yup....my pptp vpn entries don't have all those options
<Wolkec> hello
<Wolkec> can someone help me
<rosenzweig> The only problem is that I cannot log into my admin account via the graphic display.
<^Mike> th0r: Yes, well, this is a pptp VPN connection, so... :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | Wolkec
<ubottu> Wolkec: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rosenzweig> So it's not a driver issue, there's nothing wrong with the admina ccount itself.
<rosenzweig> There's something wrong with me logging into that account via unity.
<th0r> ^Mike, yeah...in my pptp connections there is no mtu entry that I can see
<^Mike> th0r: In any event, I don't even mind that it's not in the GUI, I'
<ActionPa1snip> rosenzweig: can you log into a different session?
<rosenzweig> I'm in the guest session.
<th0r> Wolkec, let me get out my crystal ball and check on your problem
<rosenzweig> I only have my admin account and the guest account.
<^Mike> th0r: I'm happy to edit the config file -- except that networkmanager doesn't understand the configuration directive for setting MTU
<rosenzweig> The guest account having no password.
<ActionPa1snip> rosenzweig: no, as your first user?
<laurent__> *
<Wolkec> ok, i've recently updated to 13.04; And when i loged on i only saw my wallpaper, i've tryed downgrading kernel, reinstalling legacy ati drivers and now finally i've used bash and reset unity and got the sidebar thingie, but it's still not working propperly
<ActionPa1snip> rosenzweig: like log in to xfce session etc
<Wolkec> i can't switch screens anymore
<rosenzweig> No.
<Wolkec> and there's no animations
<rosenzweig> That doesn't work.
<Wolkec> what should i do
<rosenzweig> I hope that help narrows down the problem.
<rosenzweig> I tried gdm and lightgdm and they didn't work.
<Wolkec> I'm not even sure if i've downgraded the kernels propperly i just followed a guide on the net
<compdoc> iceroot_, ActionPa1snip, well I didnt mean it was a desktop replacement. I was just hoping it might help with these remote desktop issues like jilebedev and I are having
<Wolkec> I have ati 4890 so i think i need legacy drivers, but aren't sure
<th0r> ^Mike, I have very liimited experience with vpn, but wonder if you just dropped the 'interface' from the line you mentioned if it would work
<rosenzweig> ActionPa1snip, so in short I can't log into my admin account in any graphic session (but I can log into it via terminal).
<ActionPa1snip> rosenzweig: if you log into XFCE, is it ok. If you don't have XFCE installed you can drop to TTY1 and run:  sudo apt-get install xfce4    then log in to the XFCE session in lightdm
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionPa1snip: Would the trash-your-.Xauthority thing work with rosenzweig maybe?
<rosenzweig> I tried that already, SonikkuAmerica.
<Wolkec> th0r So... what did the crystal ball say
<SonikkuAmerica> rosenzweig: No sale, hmm?
<rosenzweig> No sale.
<th0r> Wolkec, I don't use 13.04 or unity, so can't help
<rosenzweig> I'll try xfce.
<rosenzweig> but I don't think it'll work.
<rosenzweig> I'll be right back.
<rosenzweig> Yeah, using the xfce session manager didn't work.
<rosenzweig> Can't login my account there either.
<rosenzweig> I'll try the xauthority thing again I suppose.
<rosenzweig> Do I have to be logged out of the guest account for that to work?
<blz> Hello,  I've just installed fish, but chsh -s /usr/bin/fish doesn't seem to have any effect
<blz> what gives?
<Wolkec> How can i get my kernel version someone please tell me
<th0r> Wolkec, uname -a?
<llutz> blz: is fish a valid login-shell? check /etc/shells
<blz> llutz, I did.  It's in there
<blz> llutz, but good thought!
<blz> llutz, does chsh require a logout/in?
<llutz> blz: sure
<blz> llutz, that might explain everything ^ ^
<llutz> blz: it changes your login-shell, so you have to re-login
<Wolkec> Can someone tell me what kind of drivers i need if i have an ati 4xxx series
<Wolkec> legacy or proprietary
<rosenzweig> Yeah, xauthority isn't even a file.
<blz> llutz, thanks =)
<rosenzweig> It's just empty.
<ActionPa1snip> Wolkec: which release?
<Wolkec> i'm on 13.04
<ActionPa1snip> rosenzweig: it's ~/.Xauthority
<llutz> blz: getent passwd $USER   should show it as shell
<ActionPa1snip> Wolkec: you will need the legacy PPA
<adamk> Wolkec: I'd suggest just using the open source drivers.
<blz> llutz, yep!  It even knows my name!
<Wolkec> open source drivers?
<ActionPa1snip> Wolkec: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<rosenzweig> I know. It's still not a file... ~/.Xauthority
<ActionPa1snip> Wolkec: no, proprietary but there is a known issue with 2xx 3xxx and 4xxx ATi GPUs
<urgodfather> hello room, I'm having trouble connecting on an intel 6235 while live booting
<Wolkec> ok, so i should follow the steps from that site?
<rosenzweig> So what else is there to do, ActionPa1snip. Have any clues?
<urgodfather> the laptop also has 12.10 installed but it doesnt even show my network in it
<ActionPa1snip> rosenzweig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674429
<Wolkec> If that the case please consider resetting Unity configuration to default or use other DE. How can i do that
<rosenzweig> What should I do with that, ActionPa1snip?
<ActionPa1snip> Wolkec: could install xfce4 package and be ok
<rosenzweig> Use it as my Xauthority file?
<ActionPa1snip> rosenzweig: just showing it is a file
<Walther> What is the current "correct" way to install ATI drivers on Ubuntu 13.04?
<rosenzweig> I know but I removed it, and it never made a new one.
<Walther> Jockey seems to be depreceated?
<SonikkuAmerica> !fglrx | Walther, try this
<rosenzweig> It's not a file on my system... since I deleted it.
<ubottu> Walther, try this: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<rosenzweig> I was expecting a new one to be generated.
<urgodfather> does anyone know how to troubleshoot this problem?
<Wolkec> xfce4? Will it work as fast as legacy?
<Walther> SonikkuAmerica: Last updated 2012, not sure if I want to trust that
<ActionPa1snip> rosenzweig: try:   mkxauth -u $USER -c `hostname`    as your first user, run it as I gave it
<chiluk> urgodfather, is there a chance it's listed under more networks?
<SonikkuAmerica> Walther: There are mixed results with prop drivers; ...
<rosenzweig> Okay, I'l try that.
<Wolkec> So should i got for xfce4 or should i go for legacy drivers? How can i reset my unity settings as those seems to be bugged
<urgodfather> chiluk: it is not
<Walther> SonikkuAmerica: I know there are mixed results, mostly I'm just looking for the most current "correct" way to install - before, jockey / jockey-gtk was the way to go
<chiluk> urgodfather, is there a chance you have mac address filtering enabled on your router?
<chiluk> urgodfather, are other wireless networks visible?
<krababbel> Hi, can I upgrade using apt-get upgrade, so that also recommended packages are installed? They are left out and --install-recommends won't work on upgrade it seems.
<Wolkec> go for*
<SonikkuAmerica> Walther: The fglrx is the only driver that doesn't show up there, but it's a side for software-properties now, Jockey is
<rosenzweig> ActionPa1snip, it doesn't do anything. It just presents me with a new line with a ">"
<rosenzweig> I'm not exactly sure what to do with it.
<urgodfather> chiluk: filtering... no, other networks, yes... some (not all)
<chiluk> and you are using a 6235 on 12.10..
<ActionPa1snip> rosenzweig: then you miscopied the command
<operator1> hello all who have come :)
<chiluk> urgodfather, perhaps you might want to try the 13.04 image instead of the 12.10... 6235 is pretty recent... you might just need a newer driver.
<rosenzweig> Oh yeah, I did. Silly me.
<rosenzweig> mkxauth not found.
<chiluk> urgodfather, there have been a number of recent updates to that driver between 12.10 and 13.04.
<chiluk> urgodfather, if it helps I'm runnign 13.04 happily right now.
<urgodfather> chiluk: im running 13.04 liveboot right now. it see's the network, but isnt connecting
<Wolkec> ActionPa1snip Where can i find the xfce4 package? And can you please tell me how to reset unity / unity settings
<chiluk> urgodfather, that's really odd.. check var/log/syslog and var/log/kern.log for any wireless related error messages.
<chiluk> also from a terminal try iwlist to see if you can see the wireless network from there.
<irv> can't seem to select any resolution higher than 1024x768 when plugged into my projector... in windows i can run it at native res which is like 1366x768
<irv> any ideas?
<chiluk> urgodfather, sorry  you see it but aren't connecting.. that's really odd...
<rosenzweig> Yeah, I tried typing it in again to see if I mistyped it. ActionPa1snip, mkxauth isn't a package or command that I have. What should I do? I tried installing it, but obviously it wasn't found in the repository.
<chiluk> urgodfather, don't be insulted, but re-check your key, and make sure your router isn't rejecting the connection.
<infexion> irv: video drivers?
<johnsmith> I was having audio issues, but I guess it's fixed now. The sound icon isn't in the top right corner like it's suppose to, though.  How do I get it back?
<chiluk> urgodfather, also maybe reboot your router..
<urgodfather> i have the same chip in a different laptop. when i first installed it, it took a few tries but finally it started working... this laptop im getting no luck
<irv> infexion: how can i go about installing those for my onboard
<urgodfather> chiluk: not router (i work at a pc shop)
<chiluk> urgodfather, it might be a bad wireless card... did you see anything in the logs..
<chiluk> urgodfather, it has been known to happen.
<urgodfather> chiluk: its new.. how to check logs?
<chiluk> vi /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog
<urgodfather> chiluk: it also works fine in winbloes
<chiluk> and look for anything related to wifi... or intel.. or wi0
<Matt____> This might be a bit of a stretch, but has anyone gotten Ubuntu to work on a HP Envy 4 Sleekbook?
<chiluk> urgodfather, ok that's a good checkpoint..
<Anom01y> Hi, is there any utils or tools that will clear up my memory, I remember in windows there was a tool call memfix or something that refreshed my ram,
<Anom01y> I am asking because I think my video driver ram is getting filled up or leaked (by adobe flash),
<chiluk>  Matt____  probably... canonical has a support agreement with HP...and a number of employees use them.
<Anom01y> after leaving my computer on for a week the video gets slow
<Anom01y> (screensavers, openGL stuff ect)
<Matt____> chiluk Ah, sterling. I'm currently having some woes actually installing Ubuntu on my machine.
<chiluk> Anom01y, check /var/log/Xorg*.log for EE
<operator1> ok. I m here to spend time, observe and learn. I am dev from #puppylinux . I want to get invloved in dev here but I believe them to be very different system and archs. So I am here to be here... I am here to help if you want it otherwise only to observe and to pay attention... Who handles newbs???
<chiluk> Matt____, I in particular have an asus
<Matt____> The installer is rather prone to crashing. Oh, and I can't write to the HDD. Even with Secure Boot and the like turned off.
<chiluk> Matt____, what install disk are you using?
<urgodfather> chiluk: couldnt get log to print any info
<Anom01y> chiluk,
<johnsmith> The sound icon isn't showing in the top panel, how do I get it back?
<ActionPa1snip> operator1: everyone, we are all users
<Anom01y> I will get back to you just on the phone now
<chiluk> Matt____, It sounds like a newer laptop make sure you are using at least 13.04
<irv> infexion: it's the intel driver, and apparently those are installed by default
<irv> i think it's just incorrectly detecting the display, says unknown display
<chiluk> urgodfather, run sudo vi /var/log/kern.log        and sudo vi /var/log/syslog
<operator1> ActionPa1snip, very well. thank you for the warm welcome. I hope to learn much in this experience
<operator1> :)
<Matt____> I am indeed.
<irv> any ideas how to force the resolution?
<chiluk> Anom01y, I'm not paid support... don't get back to me.
<Matt____> Using 13:04. Model is 4-1101sa
<operator1> xorgwizard won't do it?
<chiluk> alright have to get back to my day job... sorry guys... hopefully i helped a little.
<johnsmith> The sound icon isn't showing in the top panel, any way I can get it back?
<voiddd> I'm experiencing "Dummy Output" problem in ubuntu 13.04. Please help
<chiluk> voiddd phrase your question like this... when I do ..... I see .....
<voiddd> johnsmith: have you installed indicator-sound ?`
<urgodfather> chiluk: i ended up rebooting the live boot
<voiddd> When I switch on the system, and play audio, there's no sound. When I check the sound settings, it shows "Dummy Ouput" in the place for Output
<johnsmith> voidd, have you reinstalled alsa-base and pulseaudio?
<johnsmith> voiddd, have you reinstalled alsa-base and pulseaudio?
<urgodfather> chiluk: should i be looking for something in particular
<voiddd> johnsmith: yes, I have tried it
<irv> any ideas how to force ubuntu to use a resolution that's not being detected by xrandr or the 'displays' control
<irv> intel onboard
<irv> and a viewsonic projector
<hedin> Hi, I have installed 12.04 desktop and most stuff is working, but I can't get alt+f1 to work, the unity/ubuntu icon just turns brighter
<Selutha> I have installed virtual machine manager, I want to manage a kvm host from my desktop, The problem comes to when i try to add the remote host, googled this and it keeps telling me to go to 'file' at the top of the windows. The problem is there is no 'file' there.  ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<chiluk> urgodfather, hit G to go to the bottom and work your way up
<ActionPa1snip> irv: there is a way to add resolutions to xrandr, or you can use an xorg.conf file
<chiluk> urgodfather,  but yeah... just have to read... to see if there are any errors related to wireless
<MonkeyDust> hedin  same here, in raring, the colour changes with alt-f1
<MonkeyDust> hedin  what is alt-f1 supposed to do?
<johnsmith> voiddd, try sudo alsa force-reload. Then restart your computer.
<voiddd>  johnsmith The audio works when I use force-reload, but when I restart the system, it goes back to the way it was
<urgodfather> chiluk: would it say error?
<hedin> MonkeyDust: I would expect it to give me a search installed programs functionality
<chiluk> urgodfather, it might.... it might not.
<hedin> as I get in gnome
<arooni-mobile> help i upgraded to ubuntu 13.04 and virutalbox doesnt work anymore.  any ideas?
<hedin> isn't that what it's supposed to do?
<MonkeyDust> hedin  try the super/windows key
<chiluk> urgodfather, if you don't see anything obvious you might want to unstall using a usb-ethernet adapter and then upgrade the kernel...
<hedin> MonkeyDust: doen't work
<chiluk> you might just have way too new revision of the card.
<hedin> I'm currently using the radeon driver
<chiluk> urgodfather, s/unstall/install
<Selutha> never mind found it, not use to unity
<johnsmith> voiddd, sorry I can't find anything. I was having the same problem too the other day and I fixed it by reinstalling.  If you want, you can follow the instructions from this forum. ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878794
<voiddd> johnsmith: thanks, i'll check it out. I have searched on askubuntu and ubuntuforums a lot too.
<hedin> hmm... How do I set a shortcut to "dash home" on 12.04?
<johnsmith> hedin go to settings, then keyboard, and then shortcuts.
<ActionPa1snip> arooni-mobile: can you expand on 'doesnt work'
<hedin> johnsmith: thanks :)
<chiluk> urgodfather what does "lspci | grep Centrin" give you for rev number
<chiluk> urgodfather, mine is rev 24
<ActionPa1snip> chiluk: if you add the -i to grep you don't have to capitalize :)
<brian_petersen> I created a upstart file (/etc/init/nodeup.conf) and this is its contents: http://pastie.org/7921198. How would I make the forever process start under a specific user? (e.g. deploy)
<urgodfather> chiluk: same
<chiluk> ActionPa1snip, i know.
<Cyberspaceloa> voiddd are you using hdmi audio?
<voiddd> Cyberspaceloa: I'm using Intel HDA
<chiluk> urgodfather, man... I'm not sure.. if I were you I'd go and upgrade firmware drivers..
<chiluk> urgodfather, and if that doesn't work I'd try an install then upgrade the kernel
<hedin> johnsmith: I can't find any option for the Dash...
<chiluk> if you are seeing your access point, but not able to connect that is really odd... there were issues with that a while back
<roadfish> I have 12.04 on one partition and 13.04 on another partition. Can I some how "start up" 13.04 while actually being booted into 12.04? For instance, could I do apt-get operations for the 13.04 install but actually be running 12.04? Or run an app installed on 13.04 while actually booted into 12.04.
<Cyberspaceloa> voiddd, maybe you've seen this already, but here's a thread concerning a kernel update breaking hdmi audio in 13.04 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136303
<urgodfather> chiluk: how to upgrade firmware drivers?
<MonkeyDust> roadfish  no, as the other is not running
<olivier_bK> hi
<chiluk> urgodfather, but assuming you downloaded from here http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest
<urgodfather> chiluk: on the 12.10, i have already sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<voiddd> Cyberspaceloa: yes. I've seen this before, and I tried downgrading the kernel to 3.8.0-13 but that didn't help either
<roadfish> MonkeyDust: ok, so tools like virtualbox can't be used to achieve this aim?
<MonkeyDust> roadfish  no
<chiluk> urgodfather, wo .. you told me you were on 13.04 which is it?
<urgodfather> i'm livebooting right now to test this card. the system has 12.10 installed.
<Cyberspaceloa> voiddd there's also the suggestion of using mainline kernel, but I couldn't personally help you with that
<urgodfather> chiluk: i'm livebooting right now to test this card. the system has 12.10 installed.
<chiluk> urgodfather, 12.10 works?
<voiddd> Cyberspaceloa:  I will take a look on that. brb
<urgodfather> chiluk: in the 12.10 install, some of the networks arent found... in 13.04 they are but cannot connect to mine
<Cyberspaceloa> voiddd, as always I recommend complete backups before trying anything crazy. Sorry I couldn't be a better help
<blz> how would i go about adding ~/.local/bin to my PATH?
<chiluk> urgodfather... well if you can risk blowing away the machine... I'd fully install the machine with 13.04 and then upgrade from there...
<voiddd> Cyberspaceloa: I have tried the 3.9 kernel also, from the mainline build. But no luck still
<chiluk> urgodfather, or you can dist-upgrade from within 12.10
<urgodfather> how to dist upgrade?
<urgodfather> that would be easier
<chiluk> urgodfather, open update-manager and click "install new version of ubuntu" or something like that.
<voiddd> Cyberspaceloa: Thanks for the help btw.
<SonikkuAmerica> chiluk: I wouldn't recommend that... the GUI keeps crashing. [ do-release-upgrade ] is better for a stable upgrade process.
<Cyberspaceloa> vioddd, no problem. I just have zero personal experience with hdmi audio. I'm still in the analog world
<chiluk> SonikkuAmerica, I wouldn't know... I tend to be on development releases and do fresh installs between releases.
<voiddd> Cyberspaceloa: no problem. Do you think I could run a script that does alsa force-reload on system boot up?
<urgodfather> chiluk: oh yeah lol
<chiluk> urgodfather, check SonikkuAmerica's earlier comment
<Walther> Ubuntu 13.04, fglrx-updates installed, two monitors - and I'm getting "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3600, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)" when trying to set up my dual-head
<urgodfather> chiluk: oh yeah lol
<Cyberspaceloa> voiddd I was just about to recommend that
<Cyberspaceloa> voiddd does that command require sudo privs to fix the sound?
<urgodfather> chiluk: i dont see it
<cimi1985> hello, i'm installing ubuntu 10.04 in an old 2001 compaq presario...i'm a little worried because the installation is taking a long time....the pc has a 1.2 GHz processor and 512 MB RAM...is this normal?
<voiddd> Cyberspaceloa: I have to try that then. Can you help me with another problem I'm experiencing? Ever since I've installed Ubuntu 13.04, it says Bluetooth adapter not found
<adamk> Walther: You need to an xorg.conf file to specify a Virtual size.
<chiluk> urgodfather, he recommended running do-release-upgrade from a terminal instead
<voiddd> Cyberspaceloa: yes. it needs sudo
<Walther> adamk: Usually that hasn't been necessary :/
<Walther> Usually just using the system settings has been enough
<Walther> for the past a couple years
<adamk> Walther: Well it is necessary when using dualhead with fglrx.
<urgodfather> chiluk & SonikkuAmerica: do i sudo apt-get upgrade do-release-upgrade?
<chiluk> urgodfather, no just sudo do-release-upgrade
<urgodfather> chiluk: ok thanks
<cimi1985> any ideas?
<Cyberspaceloa> voiddd is your bluetooth adapter integrated or usb?
<chiluk> urgodfather, you can always check if a command exists by starting to type it and then hitting tab to auto-complete.
<adamk> Walther: Alternatively, you can create a file under /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ with the necessary Screen section and Virtual size
<voiddd> Cyberspaceloa: it is integrated ...  Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<urgodfather> chiluk: waiting for 12.10 to boot
<chiluk> urgodfather, hopefully it will just work, as for me I need to get back to what I get paid to do.
<chiluk> urgodfather, good luck man.
<urgodfather> chiluk: im gonna run the upgrade, will message you when i finish
<Cyberspaceloa> voiddd, again I have little experience with bluetooth
<Alemimio> Hey guys, I've got a little problem, If i'm running the following code 'nohup /home/radio/shoutcast/sc_serv /home/radio/shoutcast/sc_serv_basic.conf > /dev/null & echo $!' from the shell as root, it works, it returns the PID and i can see the proccess running, but when i run it from php's shell_exec command, i do get the PID, but when i check, the proccess isn't really running. it worked on a different server, but now it doesn't, a
<Alemimio> ny idea what my cause this?
<Cyberspaceloa> voiddd: but I was able to find this question that has your exact card (and sound) issues as well
<Cyberspaceloa> voiddd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/296703/ubuntu-13-04-audio-and-bluetooth-issue
<voiddd> Cyberspaceloa: no problem. thanks for your help. I'll go check on running that script at boot
<Wolkec> hi
<Scunizi> I just received an iPad .MOV from a friend.  What do I use to transcode that to something else that is recognized by G+ for posting?
<voiddd> Cyberspaceloa: that post was made by me :)
<Wolkec> I've installed ati legacy drivers from the site i got here, but i still can't switch to different desktops
<Cyberspaceloa> voiddd: lol. I was wondering if that might have been you
<Wolkec> How can i reset my unity/reinstall
<Wolkec> If that the case please consider resetting Unity configuration to default or use other DE.
<Wolkec> i'd like to know how to do that
<voiddd> lol yea. Thanks anyways Cyberspaceloa . Off I go to run that script
<Cyberspaceloa> voiddd: alright. I'll be curious to know if you find any solutions!
<kabads> On my second install here of 13.04 and I'm getting grub rescue prompts - where might I be going wrong (dual boot laptop)
<urgodfather> chiluk: says no new release found
<SonikkuAmerica> Scunizi: Google+ doesn't recognize QuickTime?
<chiluk> sudo urgodfather sudo cat /etc/issue what does it say?
<kabads> and what is /dev/mmcblk0 ?
<kabads> should I unmount /dev/mmcblk0 during the install?
<urgodfather> chiluk: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<chiluk> then urgodfather you aren't running 12.10 or 13.04 at all.
<Wolkec> IS THERE anyone who can help me at all :<
<chiluk> urgodfather, what does uname -a say
<Scunizi> SonikkuAmerica: actually it did upload and work.. I was uploading a batch of jpg's and one .mov and G+ complained on one of the files that it wasn't a video or pic.  I've since identified it. It's a jpg that might be malformed.
<urgodfather> chiluk: yeah, youre right, thats my mistake
<MonkeyDust> !patience | Wolkec
<ubottu> Wolkec: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SonikkuAmerica> Wolkec: [ sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity* ]
<chiluk> urgodfather,  now worries...
<chiluk> urgodfather, sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-raring     That will install the raring kernel, which should get your card squared away.
<Wolkec>  libcunit1-ncurses-dev : Conflicts: libcunit1-dev but 2.1-0.dfsg-10ubuntu1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Wolkec> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libcunit1-ncurses : Conflicts: libcunit1 but 2.1-0.dfsg-10ubuntu1 is to be installed  libcunit1-ncurses-dev : Conflicts: libcunit1-dev but 2.1-0.dfsg-10ubuntu1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<MonkeyDust> Wolkec  try sudo apt-get -f install
<chiluk> urgodfather, you might want to read http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-to-ubuntu-12-10
<Wolkec> same result :<
<chiluk> urgodfather, it's for 12.10, but you should be able to extrapolate it for 13.04 and forward
<SonikkuAmerica> Scunizi: Oh.
<urgodfather> chiluk: installing
<MonkeyDust> Wolkec  try dpkg --reconfigure
<chiluk> also urgodfather after you install the raring backport kernel you will need to reboot.
<Wolkec> root@Wolk:~# dpkg --reconfigure dpkg: error: unknown option --reconfigure
<chiluk> urgodfather, if you have issues with that kernel, just select previous versions from the grub menu and select the older kernel.
<urgodfather> chiluk: if that doesnt work, then just sudo do-release-upgrade -d?
<chiluk> urgodfather, I wouldn't recommend that for you..
<chiluk> urgodfather, read that page I sent you.
<TiagoTT> try: dpkg-reconfigure
<chiluk> urgodfather, saucy is latest development and not for you...
<eoo> anyone here to help me
<eoo> with mono
<Wolkec>  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigure
<urgodfather> chiluk: saucy is... 13.10?
<TiagoTT> you have to pass the package name you want to reconfigure as first argument
<chiluk> urgodfather, yep.
<BluesKaj> Wolkec,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<chiluk> urgodfather, good luck... I'm going to get food now.
<eoo> can someone help me with mono
<Wolkec> ok nothing happens
<Wolkec> get same error as before
<Wolkec> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libcunit1-ncurses : Conflicts: libcunit1 but 2.1-0.dfsg-10ubuntu1 is to be installed  libcunit1-ncurses-dev : Conflicts: libcunit1-dev but 2.1-0.dfsg-10ubuntu1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<urgodfather> chiluk: less networks visible lol
<chiluk> eoo asking for help will get you nowhere... asking your question might get you somewhere.
<urgodfather> chiluk: im gonna upgrade to 12.10
<eoo> lol
<chiluk> urgodfather, you should upgrade to 13.04
<MonkeyDust> Wolkec  try booting in recovery mode and select Repair
<chiluk> urgodfather, the 6235 is much better supported there.
<eoo> when i run a certain windows app i get the following message:
<Wolkec> ok
<eoo> wine: Install Mono 2.8 or greater for Windows to run .NET 4.0 applications.
<urgodfather> chiluk: same method as going to 12.10?
<eoo> ive installed mono from software-center
<chiluk> urgodfather, yep..
<chiluk> urgodfather, you're a smart man, you'll figure it out..
<chiluk> urgodfather, google is your friend too.
<cimi1985> hello, i'm installing ubuntu 10.04 in an old 2001 compaq presario...i'm a little worried because the installation is taking a long time....the pc has a 1.2 GHz processor and 512 MB RAM...is this normal?
<gordonjcp> cimi1985: that could take quite a long time
<g-maurizi> Hello #ubuntu, I could really use some help, I have been trying to get static nat working for 4 days now, my steps are ifconfig eth1:1 172.20.2.99 netmask 255.255.255.255 broadcast 172.20.2.255, and then iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -d 172.20.2.99 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.1.150.10, this just flat out doesn't seem to work.
<gordonjcp> cimi1985: for that spec of machine you might want to look at Xubuntu
<gordonjcp> cimi1985: or eBay, and get MOAR RAMS
<chiluk> gordonjcp++
<urgodfather> chiluk: looks like i gotta got to 12.10 first
<chiluk> urgodfather, probably not a bad idea..
<gordonjcp> g-maurizi: have you enabled forwarding?
<eoo> Install Mono 2.8 or greater for Windows to run .NET 4.0 applications.
<g-maurizi> gordonjcp forwarding is enabled in sysctl.conf yes
<nitrox1> Good day everyone!
<nitrox1> Does anyone by any chance know to how create a unity launcher for a file?
<g-maurizi> if I ssh 172.20.2.99 I ssh into the box im sitting at, instead of the request getting pushed via NAT to 10.1.150.10...
<Walther> What is the current way to purge / reset compiz's all configuration?
<Walther> compiz --reset has been deprecated
<mokau> how do you use cron.d with specific users?
<SwedeMike> mokau: then you don't use cron.d, you use user-specific crontabs
<bazhang> Walther, it was always compiz --replace
<voiddd> Cyberspaceloa: added the "sudo alsa force-reload" in /etc/rc.local and sound works now. But boot up time hass increased, i think
<Walther> bazhang: *reset configuration*, not replace as a window manager
<mokau> SwedeMike: looks like there is a user parameter between the schedule and command
<mokau> thanks anyway
<Walther> Different things there.
<voiddd> Cyberspaceloa: sorry, only "alsa force-reload"
<llutz> mokau: just add the user name you want to run teh job as between times and command "0 * * * * username cmd"
<Walther> It was a command something like gconf purge unitysomething, but i can't remember it and have no means of browsing the internet just not (i'm ssh+irccing from terminal here)
<Walther> (and don't tell me to use elinks)
<mokau> llutz: indeed, thanks
<bazhang> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04   Walther
<Wolkec> i'm back, how can i reset my unity now
<Walther> bazhang: Could you please paste the commands to me? :)
<Walther> I pretty much can't open links right now
<Walther> Thanks a bunch!
<Wolkec> What's the commands to reinstall/reset unity
<bazhang> Install dconf-tools: Walther
<cimi1985> gordonjcp, how much time? 3 hours?
<Wolkec> MonkeyDust here?
<bazhang> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/   Walther
<g-maurizi> anyone? please? ;oX
<gordonjcp> cimi1985: I'd be surprised if it was that long
<gordonjcp> cimi1985: if the disk is still rattling away then it's probably okay ;-)
<Cyberspaceloa> voiddd - good job. That sucks about the increased boot up time though
<Wolkec> how can i reinstall unity?
<Cyberspaceloa> voiddd - hopefully the problem will get addressed properly soon. I can't imagine you're the only one
<voiddd> Cyberspaceloa:  Yes, I've seen multiple threads about the sound problem. Hopefully in the next few kernel updates
<bazhang> Wolkec, why not reset
<Wolkec> reset?
<ampharos> I'm having some problems with Intel graphics - I'm getting errors like [   24.177823] i915 0000:00:02.0: VGA-1: EDID block 0 invalid. and I can't go beyond 1024x768
<Wolkec> reset what?
<eoo> any got this problem: Install Mono 2.8 or greater for Windows to run .NET 4.0 applications.
<Wolkec> can u give me the command to reset unity?
<bazhang> Wolkec, what do you hope to achieve by reinstalling unity
<Wolkec> I've installed legacy drivers
<bazhang> Wolkec, just a moment please
<Wolkec> and now unity is fucked
<Wolkec> i can't switch desktops
<bazhang> no cursing here Wolkec
<Wolkec> or well it's laggy
<Wolkec> sorry
<Walther> bazhang: thanks - but it is not working. "Child process exited with code 1"
<FloodBot1> Wolkec: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04   Wolkec
<Wolkec> tryed
<Wolkec> it doesn't work
<ampharos> i'm googling but I'm only really getting radeon results
<bazhang> !work | Wolkec
<ubottu> Wolkec: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<adamk> Wolkec: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<SJr> I have a laptop that during an ubuntu upgrade that went horribly wrong the partition table got horribly corrupted. testdisk has recovered at least one partition and fsck gives it a clean bill of health. SHould I copy all the files off the partition, and then wipe the drive and start from scratch or is the current partition structure probably fine?
<adamk> Wolkec: Did unity work fine with the open source drivers that came with Ubuntu?
<bazhang> SJr, why take chances
<wilee-nilee> SJr, What can you afford to risk?
<SJr> It's not my laptop :)
<SJr> hmmmm so copy everything off it, and back on
<cimi1985> gordonjcp, the screen says ubuntu whit the five dots changin from white to orange, the cd was expulsed, so there is no visible anomaly, except the time...
<IsmAvatar> hey guys. I just did (another
<IsmAvatar> oops
<IsmAvatar> hey guys. I just did (another) fresh install of 13.04 and after the login screen, it just freezes except the mouse. I can see unity, but the gray bar at the top is empty, and I can't click anything.
<bazz_> Hi! Did you know, is some solution for install skype to ubuntu 13.04 ?
<bazhang> !info skype partner | bazz_
<ubottu> bazz_: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.13.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> bazz_, enable the partner repo, install from there
<bazz_> bazhang, it says "skype : Depends: skype-bin but it is not installable"
<bazhang> bazz_, after you enabled the partner repo, di d you sudo apt-get update
<bazz_> yes
<bazhang> bazz_, please paste.ubuntu.com your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pargerus> hello?
<n-iCe> ?
<Pargerus> so this is basically the real time ubuntu help centre? :)
<bazz_> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674702/
<MonkeyDust> Pargerus  yes
<bazhang> bazz_, and please paste.ubuntu.com the output of sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> bazz_, what does apt-cache search skype    show once that is done
<Pargerus> whoa, i had a problem after upgrading my system to 13.04. I lost the internet connection and when I went to system settings-network, it said the system network services are not compatible with this version...but, it has somehow started to work again, so I guess i dont have any questions anymore :D
<asah> I don't wanna stir the waters, but, what is a good distro to go to leaving Ubuntu?  I'm not happy with the direction of Ubuntu but like(ed) the distro itself LTS10 and earlier
<asah> thinking about straight up debian, or mint, or arch
<bazhang> !ot | asah
<ubottu> asah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<asah> oh I thought this was ubuntu-unregged and this was the offtopic equivalent
<asah> looks like theres more channels than I thought
<asah> thanks, going there
<bazz_> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674721/
<bazhang> bazz_, the out put from sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade to a pastebin please
<blz> I'm trying to change my default shell to fish.  `/usr/local/bin/fish` is in `/etc/shells` but when I run `chsh -s /usr/local/bin/fish`, I get "You may not change the shell for <user>".  What gives?
<Ari-Yang> so if I happen to get a windows virus and I have W.I.N.E. installed, it really shouldn't do any damage, right?
<Ari-Yang> because the C:/ drive is virtual etc.
<bazhang> Ari-Yang, ask in #winehq
<Ari-Yang> oh
<llutz> blz: why is it in /usr/local/bin, haven't you isntalled it using apt-get?
<blz> llutz, I compiled from source.  The version in the repository is old and no longer maintained
<sungate_> hi, I'm trying to change ownership of a directory, can anyone help me out?
<n-iCe> sungate_: hi
<n-iCe> sungate_: chmod {options} filename
<AndChat308009> Sungate_ use chown
<n-iCe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sungate_> ok thank you
<n-iCe> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-use-chmod-and-chown-command/
<llutz> blz: works fine here on 13.04 with the deb from fishshell.com
<blz> llutz, well I've managed to much a bunch of things up, actually...  I could really use some help
<blz> For instance, I accidentally ran sudo chsh -s instead of chsh -s
<blz> and this was for a previous build in .local/bin/fish, which is now nonexistant
<blz> so now root can't launch a shell =/
<blz> llutz, any idea how to unfsck that?
<llutz> blz: sudo chsh -s /bin/bash
<blz> llutz, I tried that, but i get a PAM error
<blz> llutz, presumably because root can't run its shell (?)
<llutz> blz: you cannot use sudo anymore at all?
<blz> llutz, similarly, sudo su yields "cannot execute /home/<user>/.local/bin/fish"
<blz> which makes sense since there's no such file or directory
<llutz> blz: sudo -s
<blz> llutz, no sudo works
<blz> llutz, just sudo -s?
<blz> nothing else?
<llutz> blz: to get a non-login root shell
<blz> llutz, sudo -s gives me " /usr/bin/fish:  command not found"  It should be /usr/local/bin
<blz> hence *that* failure... like I said, I screwed a couple of thing sup =/
<upomoc> hi what USB wifi works best?
<blz> llutz, although sudo /bin/bash works...
<llutz> blz: so if you have a root-shell, change your login shell to a valid one
<diverdude> When will mysql 5.6 be available in the ubuntu repo? (precise pangolin)
<diverdude> 12.04
<blz> llutz, I just tried that.  I as root, I did `chsh -s /usr/local/bin/fish` but I still get "chsh:  PAM:  Authentication failure"
<elisa87> How can I change these two lines which are for ALPHA ISA to X86 ISA in my Makefile? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674754/
<bazz_> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674762/
<frodo_jeb> hi, is it true that linux deamon are just a normale linux programme added to it a script that lanch it at boot time rc0 rc1 ... rc6
<bazz_> after update && upgrade, skype still can't install
<blz> llutz, is there a file in which the default shell for a user is stored?
<blz> llutz, I think it might be easiest to manually change that
<bazz_> blz, /etc/passwd
<llutz> blz: vipw /etc/passwd
<blz> llutz, why vipw instead of nano?
<llutz> blz: "vipw -s "   to eit  /etc/passwd   sry
<Codify> bn nhjmk,lyu
<bazz_> just vipw is better, as i remember :) it changes also shadow ..
<thomasd> ASTICSEARCH
<bazz_> frodo_jeb, in general, daemon is a program, which running all time, so, yes it's a normal linux program, without gui
<blz> llutz, moment of truth ^^
<blz> llutz, lookin' good!  Thank you!
<blz> and thanks, bazz_ !
<blz> I can always count on #ubuntu to unscrew my screwups =)
<llutz> blz: time to avoid the screwups
<blz> llutz, yeah but I learn so much from them =/
<blz> no joke!
<llutz> blz: learning by typing in commands given here?
<blz> llutz, Learning why things broke and why the fixes work
<blz> llutz, and having backups helps ;-)
<llutz> blz: time to learn the step between: how to find a fix yourself :)
<blz> llutz, yeah that would be nice =)
<IsmAvatar> Could anyone help me fix my fresh 13.04 install so I can get past the login screen without the whole desktop locking up >_>
<sunshine__> I have a question about configuring TCP/IP, anyone care to help?
<bazz_> sunshine__, what a question ?
<Wolkec> Hello i'm back
<utfans05> whats your question sunshine__
<Wolkec> I've installed legacy drivers after updating ubuntu to 13.04 and now i don't see any unity
<Wolkec> There's just background
<IsmAvatar> That sounds like a boon, not a bane :-p
<Wolkec_> Okay, i've reset unity settings
<Wolkec_> and now it works
<Wolkec_> but
<Wolkec_> i can't switch to other windows?
<tacomaster> Hello everyone :D
<Walther> Running 13.04 with fglrx, dual-head. Lightdm shows up ~okay, but when logging in, no unity is present. Trying to unity --replace --debug results in "/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension
<Wolkec_> control + alt + left/right doesn't work
<urgodfather> ok guys, im in trouble. I ran the upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10.. all went smoothly, rebooted, now i get a solid cursor after the ubuntu splash screen
<Guest68334> Hello
<schmoward> Quick question for whoever can help. I have a dell 1012 netbook with a n450 atom processor and 2gb of ram. It came with 32 bit windows xp. Should I install 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<Wolkec_> 64 bit is for over 4 gigs of ram afaik
<llutz> schmoward: both will run, go with 64bit
<elisa87> What are the equivalent names of these ALPHA libraries in X86 ISA?  "libgomp.so.1"  "ld-linux.so.2"  "libc-2.6.1.so" "libpthread-2.6.1.so"
<urgodfather> chiluk: you still eating lunch?
<bazz_> have someone skype, running on ubuntu 13.04 64 bit ?)
<Wolkec_> i have skype
<Wolkec_> and it works for me
<chiluk> urgodfather, never got that far.
<bazz_> how you were install it ?)
<urgodfather> chiluk: that sucks
<Wolkec_> i had it from 12.10
<Wolkec_> just install normally?
<Wolkec_> get it from web page
<chiluk> urgodfather, how are you getting along?
<urgodfather> chiluk: so, i ran the update... everything went smoothly. did the reboot, and it hangs after plymouth (splash screen)
<Wolkec_> Can someone help me with my problem?
<bazz_> Wolkec_, it doen't install nor from skype site, nor from apt-get
<urgodfather> Wolkec_: ubbotu | anyone!
<elisa87> Where is lpthread located?
<Wolkec_> bazz_ http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<urgodfather> Wolkec_: ubotu | anyone!
<k1l_> !anyone | urgodfather Wolkec_
<ubottu> urgodfather Wolkec_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<schmoward> llutz, what are the advantages of 64 over 32 bit? Any disadvantages?
<chiluk> urgodfather, did you have any sort of special video drivers installed?  and after what upgrade did this happen.
<Wolkec_> urgodfather When i press alt+shift + left/right it doesn't switch screens
<urgodfather> k1l_: thanks for fixing my typo lol
<Wolkec_> or control + alt
<Wolkec_> or any combination
<llutz> schmoward: no disadvantages, if hardware supports 64, use it. (my opinion)
<AndChat308009> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<urgodfather> Wolkec_: its control and alt
<Wolkec_> doesn't work :<
<k1l_> Wolkec_: look into unity-tweak-tool if you have more than 1 screen enabled
<urgodfather> chiluk: not that im aware of
<Wolkec_> huh
<Wolkec_> it worked fine in 12.10
<Wolkec_> now i had to reset unity settings
<Wolkec_> and it's not working
<chiluk> urgodfather, do you know what graphics card or cards is in the machine.
<IsmAvatar> schmoward: some older software only works on 32-bit. That's one of the only reasons you'd want to stick with 32-bit.
<llutz> IsmAvatar: ubuntu has multiarch-support, no problem to run 32bit soft
<IsmAvatar> I believe Flash had that problem for a little while, but I haven't heard of it anymore so I'd assume it's since been fixed.
<robin_> i feel like gnome 3.8 is slower than unity
<Wolkec_> Where can i see how much free space my disks have?
<urgodfather> chiluk: i dont, but i can find out... i just did a failsafex with no luck and am doing the dpkg right now
<bazz_> schmoward: my opinion - if you haven't plans to upgrade up to 4Gb - install 32 bit, else install 64bit.
<IsmAvatar> Wolkec_: from dash, access the System Monitor
<Wolkec_> thx
<IsmAvatar> np
<urgodfather> chiluk: how to boot into verbose (no splash)
<robin_> is there a way to disable the password i've set i need to type in before linux actually starts or do i have to reinstall my pc?
<dillu> robin, you don't have to reinstall
<dimitri_b> Hello everybody, does anybody have experience with mojo installer files in (k)ubuntu?? As far as I understand, one should simply execute this installer file... but Kubuntu doesn't start it, also bash says "bash: ./setup.bin: No such file or directory" although the file is definitely there (of course the +x flag is set)
<robin_> do you know how to disable it?
<wilee-nilee> robin_, what is your goal here overall?
<Psycho_pr> I have a question about the Windows installer: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-with-windows If today I have two distinct Windows XP installations (one in English and one in Russian) and when I boot up, I can choose between the English and Russian installation, will I be able, after installing the Ubutnu Windows Installer, to select between English/Russian and Linux?
<dillu> using ubuntu 12.04?
<IsmAvatar> robin_: start with going to Dash -> User Accounts
<robin_> my goal is to get rid of my damn password without reinstalling my pc
<dillu> okay
<robin_> 14.04
<robin_> 13.04 srry
<dillu> in that case go to user accounts
<dillu> and disable password on startup
<wilee-nilee> robin_, That s not supported here.
<robin_> no its not the ubuntu login pass
<chiluk> urgodfather, when grub loads edit the kernel command line and remove the quiet option at the end of the kernel line
<chiluk> urgodfather, you should also be able to hit tab or up down or something like that to get more verbose
<robin_> it is the one i have to type before linux starts
<dillu> before linux starts as in?
<llutz> robin_: have you set a grub-password or a bios-password?
<Wolkec_> YAY
<robin_> after boot
<chiluk> urgodfather you can also log in to using ctrl+alt+f1  to get access to the virtual terminals
<Wolkec_> worked
<Wolkec_> thanks
<Wolkec_> cya
<FloodBot1> Wolkec_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dillu> okay
<robin_> between ubuntu login and bios
<dillu> that is a grub password
<robin_> ooh, didnt know that
<robin_> made an mistake with installing ubuntu a time ago, and its starting to irritate me;)
<robin_> thought it was the ubuntu login pass
<Fazer2> hey, I upgraded packages with PPA, but now I want to downgrade to the official versions; I already removed PPA from software sources
<urgodfather> chiluk: virtual terminal access via recovery mode?\
<robin_> PPA purge doesnt work?
<diverdude> i have been doing sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.5 several times and it keeps reappearing.  why cant i remove it?
<robin_> Fazer2 does PPA purge not work?
<wilee-nilee> Fazer2, there is a ppa for removing PPA's and downgrading
<chiluk> urgodfather, naw... as long as the machine is booting you can usually access virtual terminals even if X isn't starting.
<robin_> yes it is called PPA purge
<elisa87> can I define X86_LIB in my Makefile like this? X86_LIB = /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgomp.so.1 /lib/ld-linux.so.2 /mnt/tmp/lib64/libc-2.6.1.so /mnt/tmp/lib64/libpthread-2.6.1.so
<IsmAvatar> I did a fresh 13.04 install. When i log in, the desktop locks up. Unity is visible but unresponsive. Mouse moves but can't click.
<robin_> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<juhqa> Hi, problem with my raring installation. I'm using Acer Aspire 4736z. Brightness control and mouse don't work. Any fix?
<urgodfather> chiluk: ctrl + alt +f1 no dice
<Fazer2> robin_, wilee-nilee: thanks
<diverdude> i have been doing sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.5 several times and it keeps reappearing.  why cant i remove it?
<robin_> Fazer2 Y W  ;)
<juhqa> Please help ;(
<logix_> hi guys
<llutz> diverdude: have you installed the meta-package "mysql-server" too? remove it
<diverdude> llutz, what is a meta package?
<robin_> Does any1 know how to disable my grub password without reinstalling ubuntu?
<IsmAvatar> a meta package is a package that redirects to another package (or set of packages)
<chiluk> urgodfather, you know at this point if I were you I would just do a fresh in stall using the 13.04 install.. and just upgrade packages once it's installed.
<llutz> diverdude: "These packages do not contain actual software, they simply depend on other packages to be installed. .."
<chiluk> wipe it clean and start from new.
<urgodfather> chiluk: can i upgrade using disk?
<diverdude> llutz, hmm ok. it says this: "Package mysql-server-5.5 is not installed, so not removed"
<diverdude> llutz, but it pops up on auto complete anyway
<chiluk> I wouldn't upgrade.. I would format your disk using your live usb key or dvd or whatever you have that has 13.04 on it, and start fresh.
<chiluk> urgodfather, doesn't have to be your whole disk... but at least your ubuntu partitions.
<Walther> Running ubuntu 13.04 and fglrx, my second monitor is white and the cursor is the big black X. However, a right-click will bring up a context menu, but then again, i can't move any windows to the other monitor area
<Walther> 2~
<Psycho_pr> Hello?
<diverdude> llutz, ?
<llutz> diverdude: dpkg -l mysql-ser*
<krux> Walther, try holding ALT down and dragging ?..
<Walther> krux: No, it's not that kind of an issue
<Walther> krux: Read the rest of the description as well; there's something "bigger" wrong
<diverdude> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674908/
<Walther> There's no background, the possible windows that appear on the second monitor have no borders / no bars / nothing except the content, and system settings doesn't show the second monitor at all
<superdo> hi, upgrading to 13.04 from 12.10 keeps my apps and settings?
<llutz> diverdude: so none of the mysql-server packages are installed, just some configs left. what is your problem?
<MonkeyDust> superdo  how are you upgrading?
<superdo> using the ubuntu upgrade popup
<MonkeyDust> superdo  sounds good, though i wonder where the popup came from
<superdo> eg. update-manager -d
<diverdude> llutz, how do i get rid of the configs ? and why does mysql-server-5.5 popping up when i autocomplete apt-get remove mysql-ser[TAB]
<superdo> or periodically pops up with updates
<MonkeyDust> superdo  sounds good
<llutz> diverdude: "sudo aptitude purge '~c'    ", no idea why that still pops up.
<superdo> tbh my 12.10 is very crappy so give a chance to 13. At workplace installed 13.04 and runs flawlessly
<diverdude> llutz, it must be an ubuntu bug
<diverdude> then
<IsmAvatar> I installed 13.04 and it doesn't work v_v Trying to rollback to 12.10 right now until I can get some help with my freezing on login issue.
<superdo> MonkeyDust, sounds good means my apps remain (expect incompatible ones) ?
<castro> isto e em portugues ?
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<IsmAvatar> superdo: yes, upgrading will always keep your compatible apps, and will alert you to incompatible ones.
<superdo> thx
<castro> q progama o ubuntu me ofereçe tipo o ares galaxy do windows
<castro> ?
<superdo> galaxy warriors destroy windows?? goood :)
<kilroy> ubuntu-de
<netlar> Are there any problems with Cinnamon 1.8 and gnome 3.6.2?
<savio> netlar: I guess no
<netlar> savio: you running cinnamon?
<savio> Why? Do you facing any issues
<savio> netlar: no I'm not
<netlar> savio: I am using Unity now
<savio> Me too
<MonkeyDust> netlar  install cinnamon and try it
<Ari-Yang> ^ one way to do it
<netlar> MonkeyDust: I just read a few posts that say it may break your system
<Ari-Yang> =/
<MonkeyDust> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (raring), package size 607 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<MonkeyDust> netlar  the internet is full of complaining people
<netlar> MonkeyDust: and I can go right back to Unity?
<savio> netlar:  try it and see for yourself
<MonkeyDust> netlar  logout, change, login
<netlar> MonkeyDust: How do you change between the two
<MonkeyDust> netlar  in the lightdm menu, the ubuntu symbol
<MonkeyDust> or is it a gnome symbol
<Ari-Yang> the ubuntu logo in the 'login' box, you click it
<Ari-Yang> whatever symbol
<netlar> ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> i'm now installing kde, want to know if i like it
<netlar> I do not actually like kde that much
<madprops> why?
<madprops> kde is the best de ever
<netlar> madprops: reminds me of windows too much
<madprops> it has a peanut to change your desktop widgets whenever you need to
<Ari-Yang> in your opinion, madprops.
<Ari-Yang> it being the "best DE ever" is not a fact.
<Ari-Yang> my current DE I'm using is E17
<madprops> e17 has nothing on katie-e
<Ari-Yang> madprops, this isn't a competition.
<Ari-Yang> people prefer diff DEs.
<madprops> but you're wrong
<JoeyJoeJo> What package would I need to install to get the rfcomm module?
<Ari-Yang> DEs don't have "nothing" on each other.
<madprops> clearly you know nothing about computers go back to windows
<Ari-Yang> lol troll
<Ari-Yang> k, I'm done.
<llutz> madprops: stop that "mine is longer" please
<madprops> ;)
<Ari-Yang> btw madprops, there is nothing wrong with somebody going back to windows.
<madprops> why do you hate your freedom?
<llutz> !ot | madprops
<ubottu> madprops: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tman> can this heatsink run outside of a case? http://www.ebay.com/itm/140938113279?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
<llutz> tman: ask in #hardware
<tman> oh ok.
<obituary> hello
<baldfat> MonkeyDust: KDE is great but KDE Ubuntu default settings are very disappointing and than I have the issue that Unity will switch to Qt toolkit items
<baldfat> KDE > Gnome < Tiled Window Managers < Anything else > Gnome
<JoeyJoeJo> If I build a kernel and some modules on one machine how can pack it all up into a deb file for another machine?
<madprops> baldfat: that makes no sense
<baldfat> madprops: OK Trool easier for you | KDE Greater than Gnome Tiled WM better than Gnome and better than Anything else and Gnome is the worst :)
<baldfat> I could redo the regex
<madprops> it doesn't say that
<deadweasel> trying to make a bootable us from file.img in 12.04 x64..  but I'm not sure how to identify which drive is which for the "sudo dd if=/media/DATA/bamt_v0.5c.img of=/dev/sdb bs=1M"
<Ziber> I have a supermicro server, but it won't boot because it can't detect the memory (a single 8gb ECC unbuffered stick). Can servers boot with a single stick? Will buying a second one fix it?
<compdoc> Ziber, are you saying ubuntu cant detect the ram, or the server itself? Has it ever worked?
<deadweasel> the answer to my question is Dash > disk utility
<deadweasel> :)
<compdoc>  disk utility is great
<mdfe> Ziber, bios and post come before the operating system is loaded. if they don't see the ram, the problem is not software
<Ziber> compdoc: The server itself - it hasn't yet properly booted. This isn't an ubuntu question, per se. I just didn't know where else I might ask this.
<compdoc> Ziber, ##hardware
<Ziber> Oh, okay. Thanks.
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi users of ubuntu channel, i am trying to burn my first bootable disk using basero disk burner. The program will not let me burn the iso format to disc at this time
<g-maurizi> hi #ubuntu, I REALLY need some help I have been trying to get iptables 1 to 1 NAT working for a week, I have enabled IP forwarding and done 01). ifconfig eth1:1 172.20.2.99 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 172.20.2.255, 02). iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -d 172.20.2.99 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.1.150.20, 03). iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -s 10.1.150.20 -j SNAT --to-source 172.20.2.99, I can
<g-maurizi> ping both 10.1.150.20 & 172.20.2.99, if I try to ssh 172.20.2.99 I end up ssh'ing into the box I'm at not the box living at 10.1.150.20.
<MonkeyDust> MonkWitDaFunk  is the disk large enough? is it writable?
<blob4000> hey all. i have an Asus UX31E laptop here, and during the Ubuntu installer i have Wifi and touchpad working, but when I boot up after installing, neither works. What's going on here?
<MonkWitDaFunk> Yeah, i tried inserting a blank dvd and it did not allow me to burn
<obituary> How do i download this video?
<obituary> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RME5o36I29Y
<MonkeyDust> obituary  minitube
<obituary> software
<obituary> ?
<obituary> tq MonkeyDust
<llutz> !info youtube-dl | obituary
<ubottu> obituary: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2012.09.27+dfsg1-1 (raring), package size 49 kB, installed size 90 kB
<MonkeyDust> !info minitube | obituary if you prefer a gui
<ubottu> obituary if you prefer a gui: minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (raring), package size 653 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<obituary> ohh thanks
<obituary> i will try
<MonkeyDust> obituary  btw: seen obituary live
<zein> why my ubuntu 10.04 doesn't show any broadband network usb modem ?
<g-maurizi> pretty please?
<MonkeyDust> zein  instead of struggling with 10.04, upgrade to something more recent
<MonkeyDust> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<zein> Ok thanks
<troulouliou_dev> hi how can i replace mutter by muffin ?
<troulouliou_dev> in 13.04
<tacomaster> I have ubuntu 13.04 on kernel 3.8.0-21 and everytime i open ubuntu software center my computer screen goes black for a few seconds then i end up having to log in again because it logged me out. I have had this happen to be over 6 times in a row. any ideas?
<zein> can ubuntu 13.04 change to classic desktop ?
<MonkeyDust> zein  yes, it'z called !fallback, looks like gnome2, but it's gnome3
<troulouliou_dev> zein, cinnamon is officialy in the repo now too
<zein> Ok monkeyDust thaks for info i will try latter :)
<zein> what is chinnamon ?
<tacomaster> zein:  the desktop environment that is used in linux mint
<troulouliou_dev> zein, a gnome3 fork that looks like gnome-panel
<zein> Ok i see
<upomoc> can somone help me whit ralink 3070 wireles
<kvothetech> upomoc: what about it
<g-maurizi> I really need help getting 1:1 nat working. I have enabled IP forwarding and done 01). ifconfig eth1:1 172.20.2.99 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 172.20.2.255, 02). iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -d 172.20.2.99 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.1.150.20, 03). iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -s 10.1.150.20 -j SNAT --to-source 172.20.2.99, I can ping both 10.1.150.20 & 172.20.2.99, if I try to ssh
<g-maurizi> 172.20.2.99 I end up ssh'ing into the box I'm at not the box living at 10.1.150.20, help, please?
<upomoc> kvothetech:  i cant connetc to wifi  it ask for password again and again i think it hes somthing to do whit wpa supplicate
<everestt>  What does it mean when the sound doesn't work for a particular user account but works for all other user account? (Backstory: installed kernel 3.9.2-pf, enabled hibernation... sound stopped working... so disabled hibernation and went back to kernel 3.8.x ...sound doesn't work for me... but works if I log into the guest account) ... what's happening??
<kvothetech> everestt: are you using console-kit or ?
<netlar> Does linux mint have a channel?
<llutz> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kvothetech> everestt: either have all users in the audio group or none..
<g-maurizi> is their a more specific channel for linux specific/iptables support?
<everestt> kvothetech, I don't think so... I don't even know what console-kit is.
<muculus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/296764/mysql5-6-and-problem-of-php5-mysql-mysql-common-packages
<zein> are there some cdma phone unlocker tool in ubuntu ?
<everestt> kvothetech, oh I also removed my user from the audio group!
<bazhang> #netfilter g-maurizi
<everestt> kvothetech, let me put me back on the group
<g-maurizi> thank god, and thank you!
<kvothetech> zein: depends on your phone...theres no generic unlocker
<upomoc> kvothetech:  i cant connetc to wifi  it ask for password again and again i think it hes somthing to do whit wpa supplicate
<zein> mmhh ok <kvothetech>
<kvothetech> upomoc: i saw your answer...what makes you think that
<kvothetech> zein: what you have and xda-developers..do i have to say more
<everestt> kvothetech, brb
<kvothetech> upomoc: what have you tried
<upomoc> kvothetech: w8 a sec
<zein> kvothetech : Samsung R455C Prepaid xda-developer forum?
<upomoc> kvothetech:  beacuse i think it worked 1 time even it just give error after this command but it worked bad and after a litle time it stopet again  "wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" , e am reserching last 2 days like tard, and as i nov my ralink3070 usb shoud have nativ wpa suplicant and i read on web thet if you cant connect to wpa encripted and it asks for password again and again it hes somthing to do whit dr
<everestt> kvothetech, it works! but turns out I was playing sound through 'Digital Output' instead of the 'Speakers'! :P
<kvothetech> everestt: lol i'd assumed you'd checked that
<everestt> kvothetech, that's usually the first thing I check... but I somehow missed it.. silly me :)
<everestt> kvothetech, I'm still scared to try the 2.9.x kernel with hibernation! :))
<kvothetech> why the hel are you on 2.9
<kvothetech> one the kernel went from 2.6 to 3 so there is no 2.9 2....that was 6 years ago?
<everestt> kvothetech,  webupd8 says it increases the os performance on desktops and laptops
<everestt> kvothetech, just wanted to see for myself
<llutz> everestt: 3.9 you mean
<aeLiXihr> bonsoir
<everestt> kvothetech, llutz yeah I mean 3.9 :P
<kvothetech> er kk that makes more sense i'm on 3.9.2 have been for the last week or two...seems fie
<upomoc> kvothetech:  so can you help me?
<everestt> kvothetech, mine is (was) 3.9.2-pf ... http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/get-better-linux-desktop-performance.html
<aeLiXihr> i have a problem deleting a .trash folder on an external HD
<aeLiXihr> Error when getting information for file '/media/USB-HDD/.Trash-1000/files/weg/data_van_oNNo/oNNo/Mis imágenes/oNNo': Input/output error
<everestt> kvothetech, is there a ppa for the 3.9.2 kernel? I'm still new on the kernel front
<upomoc> kvothetech:  i even try to build new driver but i get  error 137 i think
<aeLiXihr> Error removing file: Read-only file system
<kvothetech> everestt: i don't know i'm from gentoo i compile my own kernels
<kvothetech> upomoc: uhm error 137 with what around i
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: mount it as rw
<everestt> kvothetech, lol... i'd like to do that someday :P
<aeLiXihr> if i do a: sudo rm -fr /media/USB-HDD/.Trash-1000 i get: rm: cannot remove `/media/USB-HDD/.Trash-1000/files/Recycled/Df30.me/Thumbs.db': Read-only file system
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: mount -o remount,rw /media/USB-HDd
<everestt> kvothetech, how long does it take to compile the kernel?
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: is mounted as such
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: is it ntfs
<aeLiXihr> yes it is
<kvothetech> everestt: depends on hardware and what you put in...
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: install ntfs-3g then remount it
<kvothetech> everestt: takes me about 8 minutes on an i5 usually
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: thank you i will try now
<everestt> kvothetech,  is the performance gain of compiling your own kernel significant enough? Is 'significant' a too vague word to use here??
<everestt> *too vague a word :))
<neekz0r> you'd only want to compile your own kernel under very specific circumstances
<neekz0r> or unless you just want to learn
<everestt> neekz0r, what kind of specific circumstances?
<kvothetech> everestt: in gentoo you HAVE to...and performance gain..not much...unless you want it to be performance based and then it depends what you're doing what you'd change for performance
<neekz0r> back in the day, it made more sense when your processor was 200Mhrz, and every hertz counted
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g that is, right?
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: idk ubuntu might call it something else but thats generally the package name yeah
<upomoc> f this what usb wifi works out of the box on ubuntu?
<neekz0r> everestt: if you are building for a specific platform and know what drivers you want to include (and exclude) in addition to knowing exactly what you want to do with it
<urgodfather> chiluk: man this thing just keeps getting worse. now, no wifi support, no touchpad support, etc. lol
<kvothetech> neekz0r: i think the best advantage is you can throw n EVERYTHING ou need..and not need an initramfs or any modules it can all be built in
<neekz0r> IE: if you are making some sort of  linux based router that is using specific hardware and you know you won't ever need wifi, ext4 and etc
<kvothetech> urgodfather: ?
<everestt> neekz0r, kvothetech ...like if I want to use a computer for a file server then I compile the kernel without sound drivers?
<everestt> *as a
<chiluk> urgodfather, man you are just having no luck...did you clean install 13.04 yet?
<neekz0r> everestt: nah, i'd stick with with the default kernel, you aren't going to get much gain for just a file server
<kvothetech> upomoc: you'd have more luck tellin us what you tried didn't try exact chipset wat drivers you're using what the hell error 137 is ec
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: ntfs-3g is already the newest version.
<neekz0r> kvothetech: that is true too
<kvothetech> neekz0r: though it took me about 10 trys before i didn't forget anything i needed :)
<urgodfather> chiluk: no, upgrade. called the customer, im gonna do a clean install now
<neekz0r> kvothetech: been there too, it's kinda frustrating.. or when you forget to update your bootloader :P
<everestt> neekz0r, kvothetech ...I just want to know a use case where compiling your own kernel is worth it? ...maybe it's interesting for kernel hackers only??
<kvothetech> neekz0r: lol yeah then you're stuck with hmm i'm ...not using it god @#$@#$ need to restart
<urgodfather> chiluk: from liveboot, just "erase and reinstall ubuntu"?
<chiluk> urgodfather, you might consider saving off the customer's home dir first..
<upomoc> kvothetech:  look i am try to make this work last 10 days, i am using ralink 3070 usb  and on ZorinOS it works normal (and zorin is just a ubuntu clone) it uses rt2800usb driver and when i boot ubuntu it uses same driver but just cant connect
<llutz> everestt: its not worth the time you need to spend. except for learning maybe, the benefits on an average system are minimal
<kvothetech> everestt: game servers, embedded systems, not wanting initramfs/modules like i said, just because you can.
<chiluk> urgodfather, just don't screw up which partition you install to.
<urgodfather> chiluk: they said they dont have anything needed to be backed up
<chiluk> urgodfather, that would meak them really angry
<neekz0r> everestt: to better understand, think of what a linux router would use; the two nics, iptables, mb drivers, etc. everything else is cruft... so to decrease the cost of hardware, you'd want to custom compile your kernel to be in as a small foot print as possible. if you weed out all the cruft, you don't need much memory nor CPU power
<chiluk> urgodfather, don't kill their windows install either..
<mdfe> everestt, cifs (samba) and virtualisation support on a chromebook
<diverdude> when is mysql 5.6 coming for ubuntu?
<chiluk> urgodfather, good luck... if that doesn't fix things... update bios... update firmware...
<urgodfather> chiluk: not my first rodeo
<chiluk> hell you might even try that first
<neekz0r> everestt: so your little linux router would only need a 250mhz processor with 64M of ram to operate at near 100Mb line speeds
<kvothetech> upomoc: ok so what shows up in the logs when you try to connect
<chiluk> urgodfather, I can't really help you with firmware/bios as that is machine specific.
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: okay, this ntfs-3g is already there, i remounted. if i do a: sudo rm -fr /media/USB-HDD/.Trash-1000 i get: rm: cannot remove `/media/USB-HDD/.Trash-1000/files/Recycled/Df30.me/Thumbs.db': Read-only file system
<maui> how can i see the contents of a file as a list and not as icons?!
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: type just mount is it mounted read only...
<gordonjcp> maui: in nautilus?
<kvothetech> maui: ls?
<neekz0r> everestt: that's just an example, but usually compiling your own kernel is when you have something very specific in mind; or you just want to screw around :)
<maui> any file that contains pdf, images etc
<maui> i see contents only as images:/
<maui> as icons
<maui> i want to see content as list
<gordonjcp> maui: <ctrl-2>
<mdfe> maui,  ther's a giant button for that in the top right of nautilis
<neekz0r> although, to be honest, i see it coming back with cloud computing
<maui> what is nautiflus\
<upomoc> kvothetech:  i dont want to go this road again i try evryting listed on forums i asked here 10 times and try zilion things , so what good range wifi card works out the box so i go buy it?
<neekz0r> when your enviroment is virtual, you don't need all the drivers as modules
<maui> forget it, i found it
<maui> sorry, stupid question:P
<mdfe> maui, nautilus is the 'file explorer' program
<samuraibsd> Has anyone using 13.04 with Chrome or Chromium noticed that every time you type in the Unity menu to search, it opens a new about:blank tab?
<kvothetech> upomoc: look for an hcl then theres a lot that work fine.
<everestt> llutz, kvothetech, neekz0r, mdfe ...I think I get it now :) ...is there a website where I can find news about customized kernels with significant performance gain?
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: idid:  mount -o remount,rw /media/USB-HDD
<mdfe> everdred, i thik webupda8 just did an article on custom kernels for performance
<aeLiXihr> is that ok?
<upomoc> kvothetech:  hc1 what is thet
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: kk
<llutz> everestt: on an average pc there is no kernel "with significant performance gain?"
<aeLiXihr> kk?
<kvothetech> upomoc: hardware compatibility list...
<mdfe> everestt, sorry, see http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/get-better-linux-desktop-performance.html
<everestt> llutz, mdfe ok :)
<mdfe> everestt, if that breaks your system, i'm invisible, ok?
<kvothetech> llutz: depends what you're doin on it... neekz0r good example llutz it doesn't take more than 3 minutes to learn how to do one ...what takes a while is getting it how you want it /right...again a one time thing though for the most part.
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: mount|grep USB says: (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks)
<upomoc> kvothetech:  do you meybe know how to enable  wifi card to use its wpa nativly
<kvothetech> upomoc: wpa_supplicant?
<llutz> kvothetech: i'm doing this for a while, i guess i can say that a custom kernel for a "normal pc" is wasted time in most cases (except education)
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: kk uhm odd umask but other than that it looks riht
<everestt> mdfe, I just need to know how to revert to the previous working kernel from a bootable pendrive
<Vooloo> my ubuntu keeps nagging me about a partial upgrade, if I do this, will I get the useless sidebar that I don't want?
<everestt> mdfe, and I don't know how to do that... yet.
<kvothetech> llutz: probably personally i just have fun doing it :)
<mdfe> everestt, the kernel will be in /boot and in /lib/modules
<neekz0r> everestt: if you are really curious about linux, i suggest LFS (linux from scratch), it'll show you how to make your own distrobution :)
<kvothetech> everestt: just edit your grub
<upomoc> kvothetech:  so what is wpa_supplicant comand to set it too use nativ card suplicant
<jkeiper> can i temporarily stop a daily cron script from running by just moving it out of /etc/cron.daily/ to my home until i'm ready to let it run again?
<mdfe> everestt, you need those files, and then you need to run update-grub to rebuild the boot loader
<jkeiper> or do i have to follow up by restarting smoething?
<llutz> jkeiper: just move the file
<kvothetech> jkeiper: crontab -e and comment it?
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: so i am f#ckt?
<jkeiper> thanks
<everestt> neekz0r, I think I'll give it a try someday... last time I tried (a couple of years ago) I gave up.
<thecodeischaos> if i disconnect from a wifi network... after a while, that network is not visible from the taskbar icon... i can see it in "hidden networks" though. why does it go there?
<llutz> jkeiper: or add "exit 0" at the beginning of the script, until you're done
<everestt> kvothetech, yep.
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: no.
<jkeiper> llutz: ooh, i like that better
<aeLiXihr> :) than what do i do next ?
<thecodeischaos> the network isnt hidden though, because my other computers can see it
<everestt> kvothetech, neekz0r, llutz, mdfe ...thank you all :) ...I'll go put 3.9.2-pf again and hope the sound doesn't break this time.
<jkeiper> thx llutz
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: well it's mounted rw...it's saying read only..so stupid question...does your user have perms to access the folder (execute permissions on the dir) you're trying to delete
<thecodeischaos> but ubuntu thinks it is hidden because i disconnected from it manually
<aeLiXihr> yes that too, but i did a sudo
<kvothetech> thecodeischaos: ?
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: kk....i'm missing something stupid...someone else will point it out in about 10 seconds
<aeLiXihr> i dunno
<thecodeischaos> i was connected to my wifi network on my other pc, and manually disconnected from it.... then after a while on that machine i couldnt see the network anymore... but i can see it in "hidden networks"
<aeLiXihr> i have been fighting the thing for 3 days by now
<thecodeischaos> it dosnt show up normally again until i reboot the machine
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: ok just unmount it completely for a sec
<aeLiXihr> shall i shut it off?
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: aeLiXihr no just unmount it
<everestt> (brb)
<aeLiXihr> mount -o rw /media/USB-HDD ?
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr:  as root yeah do that in /media or somewhere
<kvothetech> thecodeischaos: put your card in promiscuous mode and tcpdump
<kvothetech> thecodeischaos: do you see your ssid being broadcasted....if you want you can use airomon and airodump
<samuraibsd> Guys, this problem is really weird and I'm kind of desperate to find a fix for it
<llutz> "iwlist s" does
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: sudo unmount -o rw /media/USB-HDD ?
<AleXa> od prelaska na 13.04 grafika mi mnogo secka
<AleXa> brat se žali na igrice
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: sudo umount /media/USB-HDD
<aeLiXihr> tnx
<AleXa> a ja  primetim da mi kod video player-a embedovanog na web stranici takođe secka - a nije net u pitanju
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: then sudo mount -o rw /dev/<device><partition> /media
<aeLiXihr> done
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr:  sudo rm -rf yourfilehere
<AleXa> Sorry, mistake.
<kvothetech> AleXa: english?
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: eh?
<kvothetech> llutz: huh?
<AleXa> Having problem with graphics since moving to 13.04. Brother says graphic in games is pitty, and I've noticed glitches when watching some video online
<kvothetech> samuraibsd: what problem
<ozux> I'm trying to restart network with /etc/init.d/networking but there is no effect, can't find any bug report, any body have idea what has been changed?
<AleXa> What shall I do?
<kvothetech> ozux: ?? do stop then start if that works then restart should work fine just does it faster than youre wathing
<kvothetech> AleXa: give us useful infromation would be a good start.
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: did that work
<ozux> kvothetech: tried to stop, and start , no effect
<aeLiXihr> i do not understand what to do
<desperateinstall> Hello all!  Fourth time around for an install of ringtail.  Installs just fine, but the first reboot hangs on the bootloader.  X64 samsung laptop.  What am I doing wrong?
<ozux> kvothetech: it's server, no network manager
<AleXa> I'm using X.org X server - ATI AMD driver
<aeLiXihr> i unmounted
<ozux> kvothetech: and no silly configs, pretty standard
<AleXa> **open-source
<kvothetech> ozux: so then stop should be pretty obvious if it works...
<AleXa> What other infos can I provide you?
<m0nk3yjoe> I'm trying to install Ubuntu LTS 12.04.2 on a dell Dimension e310 and it installs but just crashes after Grub menu
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: follow the 2 commands after that
<ozux> kvothetech: Yep, but after start, i get same configs before stop.
<m0nk3yjoe> I have tried to go to recovery options but it crashes and says compression error
<m0nk3yjoe> Any ideas
<aeLiXihr> i do not get that: sudo mount -o rw /dev/<device><partition> /media sudo rm -rf yourfilehere
<kvothetech> AleXa: X info exact games, video mech used that didn't work which amd driver and chipset...framerates..
<aeLiXihr> i do not know what to fill in
<ozux> m0nk3yjoe: error 26?  This error is returned if the file header for a supposedly compressed file is bad.
<kvothetech> ozux: so did you change the config
<ozux> m0nk3yjoe: most likely, you should try re-installing grub
<m0nk3yjoe> ozux, Off CD right?
<ozux> kvothetech: yes, indeed, that's the reason I need to restart networking.
<g-maurizi> #ubuntu, solved my problem. I was testing my NAT rule from the console of the router, and did not have an OUTPUT rule in iptables for the NAT. ty
<ozux> m0nk3yjoe: to be honest, it's a while I did not use CD. Normally I re-install grub by booting a live disk and issue grub install
<AleXa> games are run over wine: WoW and Counter Strike. But the whole system is somehow slowed down. When I scroll down through the page in Firefox, it's slicing
<ozux> m0nk3yjoe: you may try super grub disk
<AleXa> btw, OpenGL is used for both games
<ozux> m0nk3yjoe: you installed grub 0n MBR isn't? Does it show the grub menu? and options?
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: uhm you should have gotten it earlier from your mount command if you dont know otherwise /dev/sd(b,c,d)(1,2,3) are common depending on drive count/partitions
<kvothetech> AleXa: turn off vsync
<aeLiXihr> sdb it is
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: so sdb1 then
<aeLiXihr> ok
<ozux> kvothetech: every time I have to restart, or try ifconfig eth0 down, then eth1 and eth2
<llutz> ozux: sudo nohup sh -c "invoke-rc.d networking stop; sleep 2; invoke-rc.d networking start"
<castedo> hi all, how can i know what type of cipher is being used on a drive?
<ozux> kvothetech:  the point is, I get to the new config, but the fact /etc/.../networking restart is not working is quite strange for me
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdb1 ?
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: yes
<aeLiXihr> tnx
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: you need a /media after it
<kvothetech> so it knows where to put it
<aeLiXihr> ok
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: done
<urgodfather> chiluk: clean install, up to date, still no connect. just prompts for the key again, then trys to connect
<ozux> llutz: nope. I have still my old eth0 IP address
<AleXa> kvothetech, I'm not able to google how to turn off the vsync in xubuntu (xfce)
<llutz> ozux: then check your config
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: what is: sudo rm -rf yourfilehere ?
<kvothetech> AleXa: i use xmonad (and i don't use wine) so no idea then if you already did that
<aeLiXihr> it is a folder i wish to get rid of
<lulz0r> Can someone help me reading the cpu temperatures over ssh? (Have root access, machine is right next to me.) I installed lm-sensors, but they only show this https://ideone.com/oV1gYq and it's always exactly the same, even if I put load on the cpu. I have a 3770k and a msi z77a-g43 board. I already tried sensors-detect and modprobe lm78, but that didn't change anything. What should I do?
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: thatll work for a folder...the -r is recursive the -f is dont ask
<kvothetech> lulz0r: get worse cooling :)
<kvothetech> lulz0r: i did'nt actually click the link :)
<lulz0r> kvothetech I doubt my cooling is so good that the temperature doesn't change one bit :D
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: sudo rm -rf /media/USB-HDD/.Trash-1000 ?
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: you should just have to type /media unless you remounted it to /media/USB-HDD
<dev__> I want to launch 3 basic servers on boot and keep them running in gnome-terminal tabs. I've written up a bash script to do this but the windows all return "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal". Any idea how to do this?
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: er /media/.Trash-1000
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: or you had it right if you mounted it back to the exact same spot
<urgodfather> anyone else got experience in troubleshooting wifi? clean install 13.04, up to date, intel advanced-n 6235. can see networks, just not connect. chip is new, works fine in winblows.
<Biomechd> how do i clear my java cache?
<kvothetech> lulz0r: hey i was being optimistic :)
<aeLiXihr> ah, something is happening
<kvothetech> urgodfather: use iwl
<lulz0r> kvothetech: I just don't get how such an easy thing can be that hard, it's like 5 clicks on windows. :(
<urgodfather> kvothetech: how to? what commands? never used it before
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: hmmm, the same long list of: rm: cannot remove `/media/USB-HDD/.Trash-1000/files/Recycled/Df30.me/Thumbs.db': Read-only file system
<kvothetech> urgodfather: the centrino n cards almost always work better with iwl
<kvothetech> urgodfather: uhm i compiled it into my kernel but you should be able to modprobe it too
<urgodfather> kvothetech: how?
<kvothetech> urgodfather: then rmmod the one you have /are using now
<niel> hello im thinking about ditching my iphone and going to android I have an Ubuntu computer any suggestion of what phone or what to do?
<kvothetech> niel: note 2 or nexus 4
<llutz> niel: wrong channel
<niel> ?
<niel> how so?
<aeLiXihr> thank you anyway!
<niel> what channel should I be in?
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: i am going of, thanks again!
<guntbert_> niel: this channel is for ubuntu support *only*
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: ....ls -Zal that folder
<niel> guntbert_, well I was asking for support for a question
<urgodfather> kvothetech: woudl this be a suitable tutorial? http://askubuntu.com/questions/287369/how-install-iwlwifi-driver-in-ubuntu-13-04
<kvothetech> niel: note2 best specs ....nexus 4 ...better community
<Biomechd> does anyone know how to clear my java cache? a program i'm trying to use isn't working, and before i got a thing about clearing my java cache.
<kvothetech> urgodfather: idk i'm not on ubuntu...judging from link title yeah sounds right
<niel> now is ubuntu hard to install once I get the phone google is not helping
<kvothetech> niel: you want ubuntu on the phone? or android...
<kvothetech> niel: you just changed your question
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675239/
<guntbert_> niel: we are providing technical ubuntu support here - discussions and polls happen elsewhere please
<llutz> niel: ubuntu has mtp support, so android phones can be accessed in general. what phone you have to buy is offtopic here
<baba> does ubuntu supports qemu ?
<urgodfather> kvothetech: or something from here? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi#Download
<niel> kvothetech, can I pm you?
<llutz> baba: yes
<kvothetech> niel: no
<baba> llutz: cool
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> what is the best way to have hotmail integration or under the mail icon in the top right?
<urgodfather> kvothetech: ok, so different driver but how to install?
<kvothetech> urgodfather: iwlwifi is what you want how you get it is up to you...like i said...compile it into your kernel (it should come with the sources) or modprobe it if you already have it as a module.
<baba> llutz: should i choose ubuntu server or desktop edition ?
<kvothetech> baba: depends what you want?
<llutz> baba: how would i know?
<aeLiXihr> kvothetech: goodnight, thank you! :)
<urgodfather> kvothetech: its a tarball
<kvothetech> aeLiXihr: sorry didn't get it to work
<kvothetech> urgodfather: extract it
<muculus>  http://dba.stackexchange.com/questions/42464/packages-that-php-need-to-connect-to-mysql
<kvothetech> ae Likihr that last test was to see if selinux or something was in the way
<baba> from stability and support point of view which one i should select, i need to emulate sparc and arm platforms.
<baba> kvothetech: ^^
<urgodfather> kvothetech: i know that much, I'm transferring to laptop now.
<upomoc>  kvothetech:  i figur what is my problem  it is drivers newer drivers dont work good does somone know how to downgrade drivers from driver=rt2800usb driverversion=3.8.0-19-generic TO driver=rt2800usb driverversion=3.2.0-41-generic-pae
<Elements_of_inst> Hello all! how i can decide what hosting to hire for website i am currently running website with 5000+ hosts a day, but it is a shared virtual hosting and website most of the time is down, how to determine if i need VPS, VDS or dedicated server?
<upomoc> and i remeber on older ubuntu it worked normal
<kvothetech> upomoc: by removing the new ones and putting in the old ones
<kvothetech> Elements_of_inst: a vps is a vds they're the same thing first off
<Biomechd> i have an online class soon and blackboard apparently can't connect until i clear my java cache. how do i do this in ubuntu?
<Elements_of_inst> kvothetech, yes thats true, you are right!
<kvothetech> Elements_of_inst: budget, scalability, locaiton, hardware availability, experience, etc all are factors...
<urgodfather> kvothetech: says to cp into /lib/firmware and then it can be loaded. how to load?
<kvothetech> urgodfather: modprobe?
<Elements_of_inst> kvothetech, not sure what you mean by that, i thought that the server parameters are more important that my phisical location:)
<urgodfather> kvothetech: modprobe .... what?
<kvothetech> Elements_of_inst: if it's a dedicated or a colo...it matters where it is....whether you want a vps or a dedicated should depend on your budget scalability ou want and whether you know what you're doing or not
<kvothetech> urgodfather: modprobe iwlwifi
<Elements_of_inst> kvothetech, how is that? :)) IF it is a virtual shared server then it doesnt metter where it is?"
<kvothetech> Elements_of_inst: if you go that route it might not but you probably want to stay in your country.....
<Elements_of_inst> kvothetech, no not in my country my website has internatial traffic
<kvothetech> Elements_of_inst: i was listing things to consider...if you live across the street from a datacenter and have hardware to colo it'd be stupid to vps in a country on the other side of the world for example
<urgodfather> kvothetech: shouldnt i rkill or something first?
<kvothetech> urgodfather: modprobe -r <module it's using now>
<upomoc> kvothetech:  f my wifi buged i hed to rebot to ZorinOS anywey how to remove new driver and install old i know i can modprobe -r rt2800usb but dont know  any more
<Tarso> #analizo
<Biomechd> guys, i have a virtual class in 10 minutes and i need to clear my java cache so i can use blackboard collaborate. how do i do that?
<Tarso> ops
<Tarso> sry
<urgodfather> kvothetech: i rebooted
<kvothetech> urgodfather: ok
<upomoc>         how to downgred drivers
<kvothetech> urgodfather: lsmod grep to see if it's loaded
<Biomechd> kvothetech: can you help, perhaps?
<urgodfather> kvothetech: lsmod | grep didnt work
<kvothetech> urgodfather: ?
<kvothetech> Biomechd: uhm .java or /tmp would be my guess
<musca> ls ~/.icedteaplugin/cache
<bekks> urgodfather: lsmod | grep whattogrepfor
<urgodfather> kvothetech: did i use the command right?
<upomoc> how to downgrade rt2800 driver older
<urgodfather> bekks: so... lsmod | grep intel??
<OerHeks> Biomechd, last item:> https://confluence.hatsize.com/display/SUPPORTKBASE/Clearing+JAVA+Plug-in+Cache+(Java+1.5,+1.6)   > should work for oracle java, for openJDK > rm -rf ~/.icedteaplugin/cache
<kvothetech> urgodfather: iwlwifi is what you're grepping for
<bekks> urgodfather: If the module is named intel or contains the string intel - yes.
<uroyanme> is the Msn dashboard for a microsoft browser and not Chrome?
<urgodfather> ok now i have something
<kvothetech> urgodfather: ok now test your card
<urgodfather> iwlwifi 1 dvm and cfg80211 3 iwlwifi
<kvothetech> urgodfather: i think you're supposed to have a mac80211 but maybe not...try it
<kvothetech> uroyanme: what?
<urgodfather> kvothetech: yeah cfg80211.... 3.... iwlwifi, mac80211, and iwldvm
<kvothetech> urgodfather: and does it work?
<urgodfather> kvothetech: negative ghost rider
<kvothetech> urgodfather: error is?
<uroyanme> Can is use the msn browser or dashboard on Ubuntu? My dad was asking me this.
<kvothetech> uroyanme: i'm not sure what you mean by msn browser because last i checked there is no such thing ....
<Biomechd> OerHeks: could i perhaps just delete everything in the .icedtea/cache/ folder?
<kvothetech> Biomechd: yes
<OerHeks> Biomechd, sure
<urgodfather> kvothetech: same problem.. trys to connect then just prompts for pw again
<uroyanme> Ok, I am trying to look up msn dashboard... ick
<Biomechd> alright, just wanted to make sure i wouldn't be messing anything up.
<kvothetech> urgodfather: hmm does your wpa supplicant work?
<OerHeks> Biomechd, after that, restart your browser
<uroyanme> Oh, will MSN explorer work on Ubuntu?
<urgodfather> kvothetech: i dunno but the network is wep anyways
<OerHeks> uroyanme, maybe with wine
<uroyanme> Ick, that will be very slow.
<kvothetech> urgodfather: kk so we can rule out wpasupp..
<urgodfather> kvothetech: i had this same problem when i installed the same card in a different pc. was a clean load of 12.10 on it. it took a few reboots and many connect attempts, but once it got connected the first time, did not have anymore issues
<uroyanme> Can anyone suggest a browser for Ubuntu that I can customize?
<urgodfather> kvothetech: its certified hardware, should i be having this much trouble?
<Biomechd> thanks OerHeks and kvothetech. the blackboard java file's downloading stuff now.
<akurilin2> Is there an appropriate folder where I could have the www-data user save temporary files?
<kvothetech> akurilin2: /tmp seems a bit obvious
<akurilin2> Is it awful if I create something like /var/nginx and chown www-data to it?
<kvothetech> akurilin2: that works too
<akurilin2> kvothetech, the question is, am I breaking some kind of smart best practice here as far permissions to low-privilege users are concerned?
<llutz>  /tmp is a bad idea, if its not on its own filesystem. no webserver should be able to fill /
<akurilin2> if I do the above.
<vlad_starkov> Question: can anyone explain me how it is possible that after I changed faulty HDD in my RAID1 and launched recovery process, after system boot I have clear system with no software and my data like?????
<urgodfather> kvothetech: am i supposed to re-compile the kernel after i copied that ucode into /lib/firmware?
<urgodfather> kvothetech: if so, how?
<baibu> manu 51
<Jordan_U> vlad_starkov: Did you allow the system to run in degraded mode or was it configured to fail to boot when degraded?
<baibu> 72.240.1.3) Quit.2.7.69) bla bla bla
<Tony> Is there a way to set umask for all the files created by a user, having a issue with a user, he wants all is file to be 755 upon creation but befault  ubuntu appears to be using 644
<Tony> I tried setting umaek 022 under the .profile and .bashrc but that doesn't appear to work, any clues
<groovehunter> hi, i wanted to install a .deb manually, did not work, now want to deselect it again?
<bekks> the umask 022 is the default.
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> how can i grab all the out put from htop to a file ... there is a certin presss running that has lots of pharms, and the gui front end is limited so i want to  modify it for a terminal
<baibu> bla bla bla
<vlad_starkov> Jordan_U: it run in degraded mode
<Tony> bekks: do you know how to set this persmissions o the user files are coming with 755
<bekks> Tony: They are set like that by default.
<Jordan_U> vlad_starkov: Is it possible that it has been running in degraded mode for a very long time?
<Tony> bekks: it appears that that only applis to directories
<Tony> applied to direcotries, whent the use creates a file, they are showing as 644
<bekks> Tony: 755 applies to directories, due to the execution flag, which is not needed for files, thus they are 644 by default.
<bekks> Tony: You dont want to set 755 on _all_ files, since thats not needed.
<llutz> Tony: umask 0022 makes dirs (base permission 777) 755 and files (666) 644
<Tony> bekks: but I want the users files to have 755 by default
<bekks> Tony: Why?
<vlad_starkov> Jordan_U: no
<Tony> the users wants it that way
<bekks> Tony: Why do you want a stock text file to be executable?
<llutz> Tony: you cannot use umask for that
<Tony> most of the files are web pages and they have to have the rx bits set
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> what was that one way you can list a running process, i think i had 'ps' or 'eq' in it
<bekks> llutz: You have to use ACL then.
<Tony> otherwise the webserver can read them
<llutz> bekks: tony has to
<Tony> the user doesn't want to chmod the files, he wants it automatically done
<vlad_starkov> Jordan_U: I started repairing system 2 hours after it failed
<vlad_starkov> Jordan_U: the system contain web servers, database....
<bekks> Tony: And the webserver can read them, but cant execute them. If it is configured like that, reconfigure the webserver.
 * baibu slaps [deXter] around a bit with a large trout
<Tony> bekks: pointer on using acl for this purpose
<baibu> cade seu cowboy?
<llutz> can any op please show baibu the door, thanks
<dev__> I want to launch 3 basic servers on boot and keep them running in gnome-terminal tabs. I've written up a bash script to do this but the windows all return "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal". Any idea how to do this?
<vlad_starkov> with all users data
<bekks> Tony: It is nonsense to force a .html/.php/.whatever file to have execution permissions, when the file is just read and then interpreted/executed by the webserver/some API.
<bekks> Tony: Its a pretty bad design.
<bekks> !acl
<Jordan_U> baibu: Please stay on topic and productive.
<Tony> bekks: the user is mainly using .css
<bekks> Tony: Which do not have to be executed. They do not contain anything executable.
<vlad_starkov> Jordan_U: I can't understand why it look like a virgin if I have 1 of 2 HDD in 100% health. Another one is in recovery process for the moment.
<holy-one_tpi-usa> how do i connect to tpb on here?
<Jordan_U> holy-one_tpi-usa: What is "tpb"?
<llutz> The Pirate Bay (tpb)
<holy-one_tpi-usa> the pirate bay? they have an irc sever ppi
<giulio> hi
<holy-one_tpi-usa> not sure how to connect
<giulio> !list
<ubottu> giulio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<llutz> holy-one_tpi-usa: ask in #freenode
<Jordan_U> holy-one_tpi-usa: This is Freenode, not the pirate bay's servers.
<holy-one_tpi-usa> kk thanks
<bfig> hello, i'm wondering, what is the easiest way to connect to a l2tp vpn?
<bfig> (with shared secret)
<Jordan_U> vlad_starkov: The only explanation that I can think of for the symptoms you're seeing is this, where "drive A" is the drive you've removed, "drive B" is the other drive that was in the RAID originally, and "drive C" is the new drive: Shortly after installing your system (while it still didn't have much software installed or data created) drive B failed to be added to the array for some reason (maybe hardware, maybe software) and ...
<Jordan_U> ... since then you've been running in degraded mode using only drive A. After seeing that drive A was having hardware issues, you replaced it with drive C and tried to sync C with A, but A hasn't been part of the RAID for a long time. Hence you are brought back to the very early state before A was (somehow) removed from the array.
<sscorrea> bfig, have you already installed l2tp vpn client?
<bfig> i tried, but it didn't let me put the shared secret anywhere
<chiluk> urgodfather, how's it going missed your last update.
<Jordan_U> vlad_starkov: Make that last sentence "before B was somehow removed from the array."
<bfig> sscorrea, ^
<vlad_starkov> Jordan_U: I see your point. I'll check data availablity on removed drive.
<Jordan_U> vlad_starkov: In other words, most of your data exists only on drive A, which is unfortunate given that drive A is having hardware problems.
<sscorrea> l2tp-ipset vpn?
<sscorrea> bfig, did you install l2tp ipset vpn?
<nyc-h0st> guys, odd problem ,grub keeps trying to install to sda during installation, is there a way to change it to install to sdc? i cant change the order the drives are reported
<bfig> sscorrea, yes... the gui doesn't let me input the shared secret anywhere
<vlad_starkov> Jordan_U: so you mean that drive B and drive C are healthy?
<vlad_starkov> Jordan_U: and drive A is faulty and now I sync drive B with new drive C?
<sscorrea> bfig, go to the PPP tab, check ms-chap and ms-chapv
<sscorrea> add your user and password
<Jordan_U> vlad_starkov: Only because you seemed to be assuming they were. It may be that at least drive B is unhealthy as that would explain it not being a part of the array for so long.
<Jordan_U> vlad_starkov: And I'm also assuming that by "healthy" you're reffering only to the hardware itself, not the data contained therein.
<vlad_starkov> Jordan_U: so is there a chance that I removed the wrong drive – drive A and I should put it back and remove drive B
<vlad_starkov> Jordan_U: healthy – only hardware sure
<nyc-h0st> anyone? is there a way to update the MBR on a drive other than the first during install?
<llutz> nyc-h0st: sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<nyc-h0st> llutz, i assume i'd have to boot using the cd post-installation to do that?
<Jordan_U> vlad_starkov: Yes, there is that chance. I haven't worked much with mdraid so I don't know how likely it is that this could happen, but probably the worst thing that could happen right now would be for the data on drive C or B to be mirrored onto drive A, overwriting all your actual data, so be careful to avoid that.
<llutz> nyc-h0st: i'd guess so. you also could try to open a terminal while installing and issue the command there
<nyc-h0st> tried that already :)
<vlad_starkov> Jordan_U: before I put back drive A I'll clone it.
<nyc-h0st> ok, thx
<llutz> nyc-h0st: sry i'm not familiar with the live-cd/installation
<vlad_starkov> to external drive
<Jordan_U> nyc-h0st: llutz: You need to at least add a --boot-directory argument to grub-install when installing from a LiveCD.
<nyc-h0st> ok, i found a way, kind of lame, but if you hit 'No' to the MBR installer it prompts which drive you'd like to use
<p014k> So I am no longer in the sudoers file for my computer....I don't know what I did, but I was trying to change permissions for a directory yesterday via various commands, but at no point did I pess with my username (but only with a guest's username). When I try to do sudo, It says I'm no longer in the sudoers list. I tried doing su, to login as root, but it gives me an authentication error. What is the default su password?
<nyc-h0st> i could swear i tried that already
<nyc-h0st> anyway, thx guys
<Jordan_U> vlad_starkov: Might as well clone it using GNU ddrescue. If the drive is fine, it will be just as fast as dd, and if it is damaged then GNU ddrescue will likely recover more data.
<llutz> p014k: there is no default password, su needs roots password, which isn't set
<p014k> so what do I do?
<llutz> p014k: boot in recovery mode or from live-cd and fix sudoers file
<phuff> I'm getting Failed getting release file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release when running lxc-create and I'm guessing that I need to redirect lxc-create to the right place to get maverick, but I can't see the proper way to do so in the help for the ubuntu template I've got...
<llutz> or your users groups p014k
<Jordan_U> p014k: It's most likely that your /etc/sudoers is fine but that you removed yourself from the "sudo" or "admin" group.
<p014k> that's probably true, I did change my group...
<p014k> I thought I was adding myself to a new group i created
<Jordan_U> phuff: Maverick is EOL, please use a supported version of Ubuntu.
<sscorrea> just add that group to sudoers
<llutz> p014k: let me guess, using "usermod -G group ...."?
<sscorrea> through recovery
<p014k> ya, lol
<phuff> Jordan_U I'd love to, but I need to build for a 10.10 host that is in production :(
<vith> i'm trying to set up a ubuntu vm as a vpn gateway for another device on my lan to use. i have the vpn connected and ip forwarding works, but it forwards to my router instead of to the vpn even though traffic generated on ubuntu goes to the vpn. any ideas?
<llutz> p014k: usermod -aG   or better adduser user group    next time
<phuff> Well, that I have no ability to upgrade, it's technically not in production production.
<p014k> So recovery mode then. In that be su?
<Jordan_U> p014k: You didn't just add yourself to that group, you set that as the *only* group you were a member of :)
<p014k> I'll be*
<p014k> Jordan_U: right..:/
<sscorrea> yes there you may login as root
<Jordan_U> p014k: If you boot into recovery mode you will be able to get to a root shell, yes.
<vlad_starkov> Jordan_U: I'm on Mac. What do you recommend then?
<p014k> ok, thx. I'll be back if I don't figure it out :) Thanks
<vlad_starkov> Jordan_U: I'have dd
<mah454> Hello
<Jordan_U> vlad_starkov: I would personally boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB and install and use GNU ddrescue, but if you are confidant that the drive is fine dd should work just fine.
<Sniperm4n> hey everyone, I have what I hope is a quick question regarding the failover feature of DHCPD in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. can anyone assist? =)
<Jordan_U> vlad_starkov: If the drive does have bad sectors then dd will stop at the first error, leaving you with an incomplete image and will will be difficult (though not impossible) to create the rest of the image from blocks that can be read.
<mah454> laptop-mode-tools Or tlp ?
<bekks> mah454: And whats the full question?
<mah454> bekks: for power saving in Laptop
<mah454> I want to install some packages ...
<bekks> mah454: And whats the full question...?
<Dr_Willis> great! Install those packages! that will teach them!
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<mah454> now i dont know , what is different laptop-mode-tools and tlp ?
<mah454> what package is better ?
<Dr_Willis> tlp is a recent 'creation'
<Dr_Willis> try tlp and see if it works well for you.
<Sniperm4n> I'm replacing a single dying DHCP server with 2 new servers configured with failover. my question is: Do dhcpd.leases and dhcpd.leases~ need to be copied to BOTH the primary and secondary failover peer, or does the protocol sync the file from the primary to secondary?
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> i made a sh file, it does work when in teminal i do ./Virus_Scan.sh ... How can i make it so when i use "Files" from the launcher, find the file and doubble click it and it will open in a terminal.. Cant even get that far... and now close the terminal when the process is done?
<Sniperm4n> and, in turn, automatically keep the files in sync?
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:   best way would be to make a .desktop launcher file for the script that way you get a proper icon.
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> this is for a friend who is command line uneducated
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  and have the laucnher run somthing like 'xterm -e /path/to/the/Virusscan.sh'
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> how do i do the .desktop  Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  look for an example one such as gedit.desktop and copy/rename/modify it as needed.
<vlad_starkov> Jordan_U: OK. I'll start one more attempt.
<Dr_Willis> locate gedit.desktop          will show where gedit.desktop is at.
<Carter2> So I have a quick question about Ubuntu Server 12.03 -> 13.04
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  how often is he even needing to scan for viruses?  and what av app is the script using?
<urgodfather> chiluk: i reinstalled 13.04, didnt need any data. touchpad is working again, as is everything else... EXCEPT that 6235 wifi card. i obtained the ucode from http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi#Download for the card and cp'd into the firmware folder
<urgodfather> chiluk: but dont know what to do next
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  http://askubuntu.com/search?q=create+launcher
<chiluk> urgodfather, one sec... before I steal your nic...
<Carter2> I ran a sudo do-release-upgrade, and went through everything
<Carter2> but then after a reboot, it says "new release '13.04' is available.
<chiluk> urgodfather,  and anyone else know the name of the package that includes backported wifi drivers?
<LuckySMack> im on a fresh install or raring on my laptop, and i have no battery icon in my unity panel. ive tried a few things to try and get it to show but nothing works. changing the power settings does nothing.
<chiluk> urgodfather, have you run apt-get upgrade yet?
<urgodfather> chiluk: yes, im fully up to date
<chiluk> urgodfather, nuts.
<chiluk> urgodfather, one sec.
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  askubuntu has some better answers if you sort by 'votes
<Dr_Willis>  Roy_Newbie_13-04  http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=votes&q=create%20launcher
<Carter2> anyone have any insight on what went wrong with my upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> Carter2:  what does lsb_release -a say about your system?
<Carter2> hmm, says 13.04
<khert> hi all
<Dr_Willis> that points to the update-tool being a bit confused..
<khert> i have fedora installed and want to dual boot ubuntu. Can i install it directly from the ISO or do i have to burn it to CD first?
<Dr_Willis> sounds to me like you are on 13.04 , and the update tool message checks like once a week.. and hassent rechecked
<chiluk> urgodfather, check for a firmware update to your router before going any further.
<Carter2> ahh, that's re-assuring. Is there a way to force a check?
<chiluk> urgodfather, you should be working by now.
<Carter2> or remove the update tool even
<Dr_Willis> khert:   you can set up grub2 to boot an ISO file if you wanted to. may be easier to just make a bootable USB flash drive however.
<urgodfather> chiluk: router is ok... we keep it up to date.
<urgodfather> chiluk: bluetooth works fine, just cant connect to wifi
<chiluk> urgodfather, can you list any access points?
<khert> Dr_Willis, cool, i'll try that
<urgodfather> chiluk: yes, i can see all the networks around me that should be there.. and even a few more, just cant connect. just times out and prompts for pw again
<chiluk> urgodfather, alright do yourself a favor and check to see if you can connect to any other access point.
<Akuma> hello, how can I turn off the dhcp server at startup?
<urgodfather> chiluk: tried that lol
<urgodfather> chiluk: got it!!!
<uroyanme> How do I update java in Ubuntu? thanks
<chiluk> urgodfather, because frankly I'm guessing you either have an incompatible router, you are typing the password wrong, or the security settings on your router are somehow not compatible/not new enough to work.
<bekks> !java | uroyanme
<ubottu> uroyanme: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Dr_Willis> uroyanme:  depends on how you installed java and what one you are using
<urgodfather> chiluk: i remember when i purchased the card for myself, i paired bluetooth and then all of a sudden it worked.
<urgodfather> chiluk: its connected now :D
<chiluk> urgodfather, sounds like a bios/firmware issue with that particular laptop.
<chiluk> urgodfather, you shall be ignored henceforth... there really needs to be some kind of karma system in place on this channel... and why don't we have any admins?
<urgodfather> chiluk: nah, different laptop, same type of card.
<urgodfather> chiluk: ignored? karma?
<chiluk> urgodfather, alright whatever man glad you could finally figure it out... I still bet it has something to do with your bios not being 100% compatible with it.
<chiluk> urgodfather, also you shouldn't have to use that downloaded firmware...
<urgodfather> chiluk: thank you for your patience and help. im gonna do a bios update to cover that too.
<urgodfather> chiluk: i shouldnt?
<chiluk> urgodfather, it shouldn't be necessary,
<chiluk> but you are welcome to test and prove me wrong.
<p014k> So I went into the root command line in recovery and tried 'sudo usermod -aG sudo p014k' but it says it cannot lock to /etc/passwd. I then tried echo 'p014k ALL=(ALL) ALL' >> /etc/sudoers' and it said 'read-only filesystem'
<p014k> Jordan_U:
<urgodfather> chiluk: i dont know if its even being used. all i did is copy it into the firmware folder
<chiluk> there should already be firmware for it in /lib/firmware
<urgodfather> chiluk: the one i used was specific to that card, from kernel.org
<chiluk> urgodfather, ubuntu already ships with firmware for that card.
<urgodfather> chiluk: so all i should do is just remove it from the firmware folder?\
<chiluk> urgodfather, you might consider reverting by moving out of the way the firmware you just placed in and running apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware.
<chiluk> then rebooting , and checking to see if it still works.
<chiluk> urgodfather, I say that because you want to know if updates to linux-firmware are going to break your wifi driver.
<chiluk> urgodfather, make sense?
<chiluk> urgodfather you have to reboot after replacing firmware fyi..
<chiluk> urgodfather, basically you don't want your customer coming back in a month telling you his wifi stopped working after he did an update.
<Sniperm4n> anyone have any input? =/
<chiluk> Sniperm4n, you might have better luck by just asking your question instead of asking if it's ok to ask.
<Learningg> need help http://pastebin.com/B1XGfiRZ
<th0r> Learningg, you might try #python or #bash
<urgodfather> chiluk: good point. ok so remove that ucode then apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware
<mdfe> Learningg, try #python and paste your code
<chiluk> urgodfather, or just move it to your home directory temporarilly.
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> i copied a .desktop and modify it, but i cant fint it in dash to work with
<otak_> p014k: sorry if this has been mentioned before but normally visudo is used to alter /etc/sudoers and also the root device is mounted read-only in recovery mode so you'd need to remount it
<urgodfather> chiluk: thats where the original is
<chiluk> urgodfather, oh then just move the original back..
<LuckySMack> anyone in here familiar with a bug in raring where the battery icon does not show up on a laptop?
<chiluk> LuckySMack, no.
<urgodfather> chiluk: whats the command to delete it?
<LuckySMack> hrmm. i have tried a handful of things but i cannot get my battery icon to show.
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  put it in --> ~/.local/share/applications/      see     http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<chiluk> urgodfather just run the apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware it will put it back to defaults.
<urgodfather> chiluk: ok
<chiluk> urgodfather, and seriously man... haven't I helped enough... http://lmgtfy.com/?q=remove+file+linux
<chiluk> urgodfather, ;)
<urgodfather> chiluk: interesting link
<Sniperm4n> Does anyone have knowledge of the failover peer capability in ISC-DHCP-SERVER v3.0?
<urgodfather> chiluk: id send ya a beer if i could
<urgodfather> chiluk: btw after reboot, does the same thing as before... it connected just that one time.
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> ok i found it in the dash, it had no label, i worked, but it open 2 terminals, one was blank, smaller black one did the work then automaticly closed
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> i want it to stay open ehwn its done
<Learningg> need help: http://pastebin.com/efy8FSSx
<Jordan_U> Roy_Newbie_13-04: Then it's already creating a terminal window for you. Just have it run your script without the "xterm -e ...".
<Learningg> any1?
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> in the .desktop file should i set terminal true, default was false
<Jordan_U> Roy_Newbie_13-04: And if the terminal it automatically creates goes away at the end of your script as well, then just add a "read" at the end of the script (to have it not exit until the user presses enter), or a "sleep 99999" to have it not exit until the user presses ctrl+c / closes the window / otherwise kills the script.
<Jordan_U> Roy_Newbie_13-04: Setting it to true will work, just make sure that if you do that you're not also manually creating a terminal window (with xterm -e).
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Newbie_13-04:  make your script do a 'read foo' at the end..
<OerHeks> Learningg, you might want to try  the #python channel here on #freenode too
<th0r> OerHeks, I tried that already...he isn't llistening
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> what is the icon for the terminal .desktop
<mojtaba> Hi, does anybody know any pdf viewer which has highlighting ability?
<chiluk> urgodfather, so it continues to work afterwards though right?
<mojtaba> I have tried Xournal, but it is not the one I am interested
<chiluk> urgodfather, you just have to connect to bluetooth first..
<mojtaba> I want something like the one in MAC OS X
<mojtaba> hello?
<mojtaba> anyone?
<Learningg> yes
<AcidUk> hi All
<chiluk> mojtaba, I think the one in chrome does... never used os x
<chiluk> urgodfather, if you are still having issues you need to start googling for solutions to 6235 + 13.04
<misterx> hi there
<misterx> is it possible to change the *buntu distribution without a re-install?
<misterx> i have a computer with an ancient ubuntu (10.* i think) and want to change to an up-to-day xubuntu
<Ben64> misterx: you can go between ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, and ubuntu-gnome very easily
<Ben64> misterx: 10.what ?
<misterx> Ben64: lucid
<Ben64> ok, thats 10.04 so you could upgrade straight to 12.04
<misterx> Ben64: yeah, but i want to upgrade from ubuntu 10.4 to Xubuntu 12.04
<chiluk> urgodfather, you might also consider a post on ubuntuforums..
<Ben64> misterx: then install xubuntu-desktop after you get to 12.04
<misterx> Ben64: does that also change the repositories in sources.list ?
<Ben64> well upgrading them changes the repos to 12.04 ones
<th0r> misterx, xubuntu and ubuntu use the same repos
<misterx> th0r: is there any package-list so that i can set up a "vanilla" xubuntu without a complete re-install? ;)
<th0r> misterx, no, if you really want a clean xubuntu install you will have to start from scratch
<th0r> misterx, but to be honest, I never upgrade...always install from scratch. If you have a separate partition for /home a fresh install is fairly easy
<urgodfather> chiluk: i always google first, also, i noticed that the linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, and linux-image-generic are not being updated... could that be the problem?
<misterx> th0r: same here…
<chiluk> how did you notice this?
<misterx> just too lazy to go through the whole installation-process
<th0r> misterx, and I use xubuntu myself, btw
<misterx> working at a friend's. installed her lucid when it was brand-new but the hardware's too old for unity
<misterx> so i have to change
<misterx> and since she didn't use the computer at all, i could easily do an installation from-scratch
<misterx> …but not via ssh ;)
<th0r> misterx, I have used xfce for ages, even on new systems. I would rather reserve the system resources for real work than a pretty interface
<nyRednek> ok, how do i migrate a non-encrypted home dir to an encrypted one?
<chiluk> urgodfather, that could be a problem...
<misterx> th0r: using xfce since the stopped working on gnome2
<urgodfather> chiluk: it's a clean install, why wouldn't those update?
<misterx> loved it, ever since
<misterx> have to admit that lxde/lubuntu is also very nice ;)
<chiluk> urgodfather, they wouldn't update if they are at the latest version.. urgodfather what does uname -a print out for you now.
<th0r> misterx, I have lxde installed and have played with it. But I have a theme (23oz glass) that is old as the hills, came from E16, and I would really miss it <smile>
<urgodfather> chiluk: i manually told it to upgrade those b/c they were in the "not upgraded" category
<chiluk> urgodfather, um ok... must have been something you did.
<chiluk> urgodfather, what are you using to do the upgrade? ubuntu software center? upgrade manager?
<th0r> misterx, http://imgur.com/evAkstX
<urgodfather> chiluk: it finished, did a uname -a and it says that its still on 3.8.0-19, but when it did the upgrade (through terminal) it said 3.8.0-21
<chiluk> urgodfather don't forget to reboot.
<chiluk> th0r are you keeping tabs on me?
<urgodfather> chiluk: just did it ;)
<th0r> chiluk, no, should I?
<chiluk> th0r, maybe you should read backscroll and realize that I've spent almost 5 hours with this guy this afternoon
<urgodfather> chiluk: after reboot it says -21 like it should
<chiluk> yeah kernel upgrades are one of the few things that requires reboots
<chiluk> th0r have anything to add to this technical discussion ?
<urgodfather> chiluk: i hate that it only connected that one time
<th0r> chiluk, haven't really kept up with it. Been in and out all day, though I did leave the laptop running
<chiluk> urgodfather, yeah that's not right..... try using your wifi on off fn-key combo to see if you can get it on ..
<chiluk> urgodfather, afaik bios sometimes gets in the way by selectively turning off the wifi card when you think it's on...
<th0r> chiluk, I tend not to get into deep techie discussions any longer. I have lived and sailed on my sailboat for 12 years now, frustrations quickly go over the side...would hate to lose my computer
<chiluk> th0r++ hilarious...
<chiluk> th0r are you posting that to reddit?
<Sniperm4n> does anyone here have DHCP failover knowledge? trying to figure out something that relates to the dhcpd.leases file
<th0r> chiluk, never gave it any thought to be honest
<urgodfather> chiluk: im gonna call it a night. thanks again for your help. im still gonna try that bios update (need to do through windows)
<chiluk> urgodfather, you haven't done that yet... shame on you... that was like 4 hours ago.
<chiluk> urgodfather, good luck...
<chiluk> urgodfather, so I take it this wireless card did not ship with the laptop right?
<urgodfather> chiluk: fn key works fine. yeah i know.. havent been on the winblows side plus ive been fixing like 6 other pc's (im a repair tech)
<chiluk> urgodfather, so did it ship with the machine or is it aftermarket?
<urgodfather> chiluk: no it came with a 6150 that the customer was having problems with on both sides
<urgodfather> chiluk: so, we're replacing it with an ubuntu certified wifi card
<chiluk> urgodfather, that's what I thought... you might have to add some acpi table entry stuff for grub to amke it play nice.
<chiluk> urgodfather, I'm 90% certain this is a bios problem at this point...
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> how can i make an icon do this, was kind of working now im just lost
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> xterm -e encfs ~/.encrypted ~/Private
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> working on a different one now
<chiluk> urgodfather, night man. wifey just got home.
<urgodfather> chiluk: well, if you want, ill be on tomorrow with a status update
<chiluk> urgodfather, let me know... although I probably won't be around most of the weekend... still drop me a private message
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> would it matter if root or roy ownership of the .desktop
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> has*
<troko> hello
<baal> hello
<Guest88887> anyone used qtfm?
<goddard> has anyone used qtfm or marlin?
<troko> proby
<fbdystang> Hi, working with iptables. Trying to do port redirects on a bridged network for virtualbox guests. The only command I can find is for "-nat" networked modes. Please advise. Can this even be done?
<satonio> hola, tengo un ubuntu server al que solo puedo acceder por ssh. quiero redimensionar dos particiones (una hacerla mas pequeña y otra más grande). puedo acceder a el sin que ninguna de las particiones involucradas este montada.. alguna idea?
<wilee-nilee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<satonio> ouch sorry
<satonio> i have a ubuntu server and i have only access through ssh. i want to resize two partitions (enlarge one and shrink another). i can access it without neither partitions mounted
<satonio> any idea?
<th0r> satonio, is there any data on the partitions or are they empty?
<satonio> it's not empty
<satonio> there isn't any valuable data but it will take time to recover if something fails
<satonio> from backup
<th0r> satonio, if they aren't empty I don't think fdisk will work...I don't think it will preserve the data.
<th0r> satonio, is X installed on the server?
<fbdystang> Hi, working with iptables. Trying to do port redirects on a bridged network for virtualbox guests. The only command I can find is for "-nat" networked modes. Please advise. Can this even be done?
<troko> fbdystang
<proby> fbdystang, #networking
<proby> fbdystang, ##networking
<satonio> th0r, no it isn't
<th0r> satonio, that leaves out X-forwarding and gparted <smile>. I can think of no other options.
<satonio> what if i install a x server and then use x-forwarding and then i remove the x-server?
<satonio> do you think it will cause problems in the future?
<fbdystang> Meaning I should post it in the #networking forum?
<th0r> satonio, first, I am not sure gparted would be able to preserve the data, you would have to verify that with maybe someone else here. There is no guarantee that you could even get X running remotely....it isn't the easiest thing to do <smile>
<satonio> another idea is to forget about resizing and create a symlink to the other filesystem and place the data in the big partition, did you ever see a huge mysql database in the home partition?
<th0r> satonio, haven't worked much with mysql...but am amazed that the present day databases are even usable. I know how much trouble I had keeping a db of 200-300M intact in the old days <smile>
<mojtaba> Hi, I have downloaded this file but I do not know how can I install it?! AdbeRdr9.5.5-1_i486linux_enu.bin
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what should I do?
<clcto> mojtaba: why not use the repositories
<clcto> mojtaba: and you have to make it executable (chmod +x) and then run it ./AdbeRdr...
<mojtaba> clcto: I want a pdf viewer which can highlight a pdf
<mojtaba> I tried xournal, but I did not like it.
<clcto> mojtaba: what about the one built into FF
<mojtaba> clcto: what is that? (I am newbie. :-P)
<clcto> firefox
<mojtaba> clcto: Can I highlight and annotate with it?
<mojtaba> how can I open the PDF with it?
<clcto> mojtaba: menu>open file
<clcto> mojtaba: slash ctrl-o
<mojtaba> clcto: It gives warning. This pdf document might not display correctly
<mojtaba> Open with different viewer!
<clcto> mojtaba: hmm well i told you how to run that file
<mojtaba> clcto: I can run it, but I want to be able to highlight and annotate it.
<clcto> mojtaba: the adberdr file i mean
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, I have used ocular
<wilee-nilee> okular
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: I will check it
<clcto> mojtaba: http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/adobe-reader-for-ubuntu.html
<mojtaba> clcto: Thanks
<sector_> Hallo
<ssokolow> My brother's computer is on 12.04 LTS but a recent update broke his nVidia proprietary drivers and now jockey-gtk errors out when I try to reinstall them. The one time I got a meaningful error out of it, it seemed to be saying "can't install nvidia-settings for 310 (experimental) because files in it conflict with the already-installed nvidia-settings for 304 (experimental)" but reinstalling 304 doesn't work either.
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: okular does not have highlighting !
<clcto> mojtaba: and its kde, meh
<mojtaba> clcto: I am checking your link.
<mojtaba> thanks
<th0r> clcto, now now, we should be charitable to the performance challenged
<clcto> th0r: what?
<th0r> clcto, kde.....
<xyz_cursor> hi guys.. I already checked google from bottom to top without finding anything to help me... my problem is with WebcamStudio.. it crashes when loading... this is the output: http://pastebin.com/651TXN5s
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, It does, I don't use kde, however found okular to be usable.
<wilee-nilee> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdegraphics/okular/okular.pdf
<mojtaba> th0r: What do you mean by that to clcto?
<clcto> mojtaba: kde is bad is what he means
<th0r> mojtaba, it was a small joke...that apparently only I got <smile>
<clcto> lol
<mojtaba> th0r: lol
<xyz_cursor> can someone take a look at this output to see what is going on? http://pastebin.com/651TXN5s
<clcto> dont use pastebin
<xyz_cursor> why?
<clcto> .com
<xyz_cursor> what do you want me to use then?
<clcto> ads suck
<clcto> gist.github.com is one :)
<subman> I have many different desktop environments installed and I don't seem to be able to see them all at my login screen.  There doesn't seem to be a way to scroll through them all.  Is there an alternative that will?
<neytiri> hi ima getting a dpkg error when i try to install some software
<OerHeks> paste.ubuntu.com is nice
<clcto> subman: need to add it to gdm i believe
<subman> clcto, I don't know what that means
<xyz_cursor> clakes_, there u go https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5602650
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor: The issue reported is that jnidispatch can't be found in the path.
<clcto> subman: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=13466
<xyz_cursor> computa_mike, but how can I fix it?
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor: I founf this on google : http://rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/opensuse/12.3/x86_64/libjnidispatch-3.4.0-4.1.1.x86_64.html
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor: are you on 32 or 64 bit?
<subman> clcto, No, that is not the problem.  They are all listed.  There are too many and they run off the screen.  You cannot scroll them.
<xyz_cursor> 32 bit
<xyz_cursor> computa_mike, 32
<clcto> subman: ah, dk then
<harris> who knows what a makey makey is
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor: I'll have a look around and see where that file could / should be
<xyz_cursor> ok
<xyz_cursor> :)
<xyz_cursor> thank you
<th0r> subman, you can install as many display managers as you like (kdm, gdm, lightdm, etc) and just change /etc/X11/default-display-manager (unless the church of ubuntu has changed that)
<OerHeks> harris is it a ubuntu program or what?
<thecodeischaos> seems like window managers are basically like themes/skins.... but change physics instead of colors
<somsip> OerHeks: seems to be an arduino-type thingy
<subman> thanks th0r
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor: how did you install webcam studio?
<xyz_cursor> it comes in a tar file... you decompress it and then do a java -jar webcamstudio.jar
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor: so - where did you get it from?
<xyz_cursor> from the official website :(
<xyz_cursor> let me paste the address
<computa_mike> http://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/ ??
<xyz_cursor> https://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/downloads/list
<xyz_cursor> yeah computa_mike
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor: I'l just trying the deb file - but I'm not sure I'll be able to run it - i don't have a webcam
<xyz_cursor> I see :( probably it will run
<xyz_cursor> but the deb is the old pckg
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor: Hi - I just installed the deb file here, and launched it - I get a start menu
<ohnonotagain> Whenever I attempt to mount my partition, I get an error saying *unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'* .  If I mount it with *-t ext4* it works.  I think I accidentally changed the header to Linux LVM with sfdisk, but even after setting it back to 83 from 8e, I get this error.  Any help/suggestions?
<xyz_cursor> computa_mike, yeah I can get it too.. that is the one I used previously... but the 0.61 version is not working somehow
<computa_mike> but the 0.61 is an alpha?
#ubuntu 2013-05-18
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor: I just installed the alpha - It seemed to work fine.
<xyz_cursor> mmmmmm computa_mike
<xyz_cursor> computa_mike, could be a problem with java?
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor: i wonder what java environment i / you have installed
<ohnonotagain> My computer thinks my partition is 'LVM2_member' when it is actually ext4.  How can I fix this permanently?
<xyz_cursor> computa_mike, jre7
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor: I'll just check what I'm running...
<xyz_cursor> thank you bro
<xyz_cursor> I appreciate it
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor:  mike@mike-desktop:~/webcamstudio-alpha/webcamstudio$ java -version
<computa_mike> java version "1.6.0_27"
<mhall> Using 10.04 LTS, I have run into a strange apt dependency glitch, which prevents installing build-deps for openjdk-6 to compile a special JDK: http://www.mhcomputing.net/apt-issues.txt . Has anyone seen something like this in LTS when updates are applied and so forth? It seems kind of broken, like rather seriously.
<computa_mike> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.12.5) (6b27-1.12.5-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<computa_mike> OpenJDK Client VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode, sharing)
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor: i'm still on 12.04 here...
<xyz_cursor> computa_mike, same here
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor: but I seem to be running the IcedTea6 Java stuff - do you want me to try jre7, and see if that breaks it?
<xyz_cursor> no worries computa_mike  I believe that is the problem... I'm going to wait for a next version
<xyz_cursor> :) thank you computa_mike  I really appreciate it bro!
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor: It seems that the Iced Tea stuff is Java 6
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor: I also have java 7 installed
<OerHeks> xyz_cursor, to use the right java version, run sudo update-alternatives --config java  >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Choosing_the_default_Java_to_use
<xyz_cursor> gotcha! thank you bro!!!!!!!!
<ohnonotagain> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ returns "mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'"  mount -t ext4 allows me to mount it.  How can I make it know it's ext4 and not think it's LVM?
<Sheco> is there a way to make the icons in the unity launcher jump when the app has a notification? the current hightlight is too subtle.
<computa_mike> xyz_cursor : here's my settings from the link from OerHeks
<computa_mike> mike@mike-desktop:~/webcamstudio-alpha/webcamstudio$ sudo update-alternatives --config java
<computa_mike> [sudo] password for mike:
<computa_mike> There are 2 choices for the alternative java (providing /usr/bin/java).
<computa_mike>   Selection    Path                                           Priority   Status
<computa_mike> ------------------------------------------------------------
<FloodBot1> computa_mike: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> computa_mike, he  is gone .. maybe to restart the browser
<computa_mike> OerHeks: I didn't see him go...
<OerHeks> 2 sec after gotcha!
<computa_mike> OerHeks: Thanks for pointing that java switcher thing - I looked in software centre, and I was thinking "I wonder how Ubuntu knows which version to use"
<OerHeks> computa_mike, took me a while to recognize, fist i was thinking he was missing oracle java 6
<ohnonotagain> My computer thinks a partition is an LVM, when it is ext4.  How might I convince it that it's ext4.  I cannot boot because it's my /boot partition :\
<computa_mike> Anyone here managed to get k9copy to work on Ubuntu 12.04?  I'm trying to rip audio from a track and I getting an error that Audio extraction can only be done with ffmpeg - which I totally have...
<OerHeks> computa_mike, you need lame and gstreamer-lame packages  to rip mp3, maybe needed too for audiocd ?
<computa_mike> OerHeks: but I was hpoing to rip to Ogg...
<jman074> i have a folder that is telling me i am not the owner so i cannot change permissions. how do i fix this
<computa_mike> OerHeks: I'll try adding lame and gstreamer-lame though - worth a try...
<OerHeks> hmm no, it is just for mp3, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lame
<OerHeks> what kind of soundtrack is your source ?
<computa_mike> OerHeks: it's a DVD
<isk8ufsusd> does anyone have experience with running into low graphics mode during startup because there is no free hard drive space, however the file(s) that are causing the problem don't show up when you look for them
<computa_mike> OerHeks: I just read my post, and I realise now I never actually said it was a DVD -
<bekks> isk8ufsusd: Sure. The reason: no free disk space. The solution: free up disk space.
<OerHeks> computa_mike, ah, did you run that css script etc ? >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<isk8ufsusd> yes, but there is no disk space to free up as I can't find the files
<isk8ufsusd> they don't register but they are there
<computa_mike> OerHeks: I can play the DVD no problem - it's just when I try and use k9copy it complains.
<jman074> ?
<computa_mike> OerHeks: I'm wondering if it's some incompatability - k9copy is a KDE app, and I'm running unity
<computa_mike> OerHeks: add into that that ffmpeg is sort of on the way out...
<isk8ufsusd>  my son uses the machine to watch videos on pbskids.org or nickjr.com and the machine fills up for no reason.  usually a restart will fix it but i have tried about 20x and nothing happens
<isk8ufsusd> last time i had the problem there was a tmp folder in /var/tmp/.tmp
<isk8ufsusd> that fixed the issue but this time there is no hidden .tmp folder in /var/tmp
<jman074> i have a file that says i am not the owner so i cannot change permissions. funny being that im the administrator how do i fix this ?
<mdfe> jman074, chown will take ownership
<OerHeks> computa_mike,  it is not a KDE program, afaik https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K9Copy
<jman074> ill try
<computa_mike> OerHeks: I was going on the name, and the man page for it - which lists the title as : NAME
<computa_mike>        k9copy - DVD copy tool for KDE
<isk8ufsusd> so no suggestions for low disk space when you can't locate the files because they don't show up
<OerHeks> computa_mike thanks, learned something :-) sourceforge offers a version without the kde dependencies > http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/web/index.php/en/download
<computa_mike> OerHeks: I'll try that also...
<dr_willis> there are some extra protected dvds that most linux tools cant topy
<dr_willis> copy
<Sheco> is there a way to make the icons in the unity launcher jump when the app has a notification? the current hightlight is too subtle.
<OerHeks> dr_willis, true, but if you can play it, you can
<computa_mike> dr_willis: I'll try another DVD... see if that's the problem...
<dr_willis> ive had some i couldent even play on a pc.
<fractaline> hi, i installed indicator-cpufreq but cant seem to find any settings or a way to add or remove it from panel.
<StaticLNX> anyone have luck getting zenoss working?
<dr_willis> look on the dvd  see if thetes some anti copy logo. most all new dvds ive seen hav ie these days
<thecodeischaos> people still use dvds?
<fractaline> lol
<StaticLNX> they make good ninja stars :D
<dr_willis> love boat season 1 - not on netflix, or hulu.. or blueray...   wife wanted it.
<mchlbhm> Hey, trying to get to a certain website but it says my OS (ubuntu 12.04)  is incompatible. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> mchlbhm:  use one of those agent switcher extensions to make it say you are on windows
<mchlbhm> dr_willis, I don't know what that is
<dr_willis> look up agent switcher on the extensions page for your browser
<mchlbhm> dr_willis, Thank you for being patient
<dr_willis> its possiblr the site is using activex or silverlight or somthing that wont work in linux
<mchlbhm> dr_willis, I don't know. Did you want a link?
<harris> who knows a lot about duel booting
<dr_willis> im on my phone.. so i cant test the site
<harris> dr_willis, do you
<mchlbhm> dr_willis, Thank you for your time. :)
<OerHeks> why don't you ask the real question and find out, harris?
<fractaline> do i need launchpad to use indicator-cpufreq properly?
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<fractaline> thanks, thats a handy bot
<harris> OerHeks, if my laptop ONLY has ubuntu 13.04 on it how do i duel boot it with xp
<OerHeks> fractaline, only if you want to report bugs, AFAIK
<OerHeks> harris, install XP first, then ubuntu
<fractaline> you can always repair grub after,  yes?
<fractaline> after xp
<OerHeks> fractaline, wiki says you can > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing_Windows_After_Ubuntu i hop it works
<fractaline> i have with win8
 * fractaline dry heaves
<isk8ufsusd> my machine has booted into the GUI after using sudo apt-get clean.  i am viewing the disk usage analyzer and it says that my home folder is taking up all the space.  then it says the user name folder is taking up 143.7GB.  then if you open that up it only says it is taking up a little over 72GB of space.  Where is the other 70GB of space?
<OerHeks> harris, you can not, if your laptop has a SATA hdd. xp needs legacy/ide mode, linux runs on AHCI
 * StaticLNX dropkicks fractaline
<fractaline> ic
<harris> it came with vista
<harris> and i have duel booted it before with xp
<fractaline> ouch
<OerHeks> vista/xp or ?
<harris> it has run both vista and xp
<OerHeks> harris, again if your laptop has a SATA hdd. xp needs legacy/ide mode, linux runs on AHCI
<harris> so i have to install xp first
<OerHeks> so vista + ubuntu will work, xp has no sata drivers build in
<StaticLNX> anyone have luck getting zenoss working?
<harris> i have done ubuntu + xp before
<OerHeks> harris then good luck, install xp in a free partition
<computa_mike> dr_willis: I have managed to copy a video file from a dvd onto my pc - yay...  just can't rip only the soundtrack - which is annoying...  I'll get the code and see what's going on
<harris> OerHeks, would you suggest installing xp on a blank hard drive ( erase ubuntu then install it after xp)
<OerHeks> harris, wiki says you can > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing_Windows_After_Ubuntu i hop it works
<dr_willis> computa_mike:  k9copy, ogmrip, and ive used dvdfab in wine befor
<harris> ok im installing windows see you when windows installs
<dr_willis> thet will be a few hours  ;)
<OerHeks> he was sure it has been done before... i wonder, vista mostly means sata hdd.
<dr_willis> vista? old skool.. heh
<dr_willis> hope his hd is partioned in a way that vista wont go berzerk
<fractaline> he's installing xp
<dr_willis> thats even worse. ;)
<fractaline> :)
<th0r> dr_willis, look at it as a challenge <smile>
<OerHeks> sorry, i was just beiing helpfull
<BITCOIN-PIZZADAY> hello linux nerds
<clcto> im not a nerd
<adeebnqo> Hey people, I need help setting up Konversation. Im behind a proxy and I use cntlm for authentication. Konversation hangs while trying to connect. Here's sample output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675859/
<Aspire-Revo-User> Do changes you make in the live environment get installed as well? i.e sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<clcto> Aspire-Revo-User: no
<rmarker> I am trying to connect to wireless on my other computer and it is not wanting to show up any wireless connection at all
<clcto> rmarker: ls /dev/wl*
<rmarker> clcto: what info?
<clcto> rmarker: whats the device name for your wifi card
<rmarker> unsure i have a HP Pavillion dv9000
<ohnonotagain> *dd if=/dev/sdb bs=4096 | pv | dd of=/dev/sdc bs=4096* Will this retain FS/LVM information on the drive as well?
<clcto> rmarker: whats the output of ls /dev/wl*
<rmarker> i have a list for DEV but no file for WL
<clcto> wl*
<rmarker> yeah
<dr_willis> ifconfig msy show what network device it is
<itmard> Hello everybody i have HP Pavalion dv5 and Ubuntu 12.04 my wifi on and off switch light is blinking when i work with wifi on ubuntu but in windows it's regular and blue for connected and red for not connected but in ubuntu blinking between blue and red plz help to fix that thank you all
<clcto> itmard: thats an awesome feature
<rmarker> ^ mine is steady orange
<dr_willis> itmard:  so wiif is working.. just the led blinks?
<clcto> dr_willis: yes, it shows network activity, which is awesome
<itmard> yes it works but the light is blinking
<dr_willis> clcto:  that was not how he described it
<clcto> itmard: if you arent connected it is steady red, right?
<dr_willis> so with stuff downloading it blinks faster?
<rmarker> clcto it doesn't show
<itmard> yes it show network activity but i want to disable that
<rmarker> i just want to connect with my dv9
<clcto> itmard: idk, i liked that
<dr_willis> might be a module option for the chipset the thing is using
<clcto> rmarker: http://linux.aldeby.org/post/Ubuntu-Linux-on-HP-Pavilion-Part-5-Wireless.html maybe?
<dr_willis> determine the chipset and check the forums and askubuntu.comm to see if theres known options to change for it
<rmarker> clcto: i did 1w config and it said no wireless extensions
<clcto> rmarker: think you need to start the module. dont know what module it is though
<itmard> thank you guys..
<clcto> itmard: ddi you figure it out? if so can you post
<clcto> for future reference
<rmarker> how do i start module
<clcto> rmarker: modprobe starts it but you need to know what module to start
<dr_willis> rmarker:  what chipset is the wifi using?
<rmarker> unsure i have HP pavillion dv9
<dr_willis> lspci    shows the seen devices
<dr_willis> the addational-drivers tool may suggest drivers for it also
<ohnonotagain> dr_willis I just wanted to say ILU
<dr_willis> o_0
<rmarker> i am not sure what i am looking for in lspci
<dr_willis> look for a lines that mention network
<clcto> lspci | grep -i network
<rmarker> not showing but 95% of everything in saying Nvidia
<clcto> rmarker: its not nvidia
<clcto> rmarker: mine is 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)
<Xeon3D> try lspci | grep -i ethernet
<nawks> or wireless
<Xeon3D> brb
<rmarker> noth working but the other brands are AMD and Ricoh
<dr_willis> might be helpfull to pastebin all of lspci output
<dakotawulfy> dr_willis maybe this is the info u want  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675889/
<rmarker> i am not on that computer. it has no connection
<dr_willis> run a wire to the router. or use a usb dongle that works out of the box.
<dr_willis> if wifi is not working you will have to download sothimg somehow   most likely
<rmarker> can't
<dr_willis> or lspci to a file on a usb flash and move it over
<rmarker> i can download to usb stick
<paddymahoney> has anyone else run into issues using ekiga in 13.04?
<paddymahoney> specifically, I can't make a call-security check fails
<rmarker> ok got it http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675904/
<dakotawulfy> rmarker found this info you could try on the help forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6183681
<onitaL> is "Software Updater" the same than "Software Updater"? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<onitaL> err
<onitaL> is "Software Updater" the same than "Update Manager"? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<dr_willis> onitaL:  all the gui tools are frontends to the same apt system.
<dr_willis> so any of them thet upgrsade the system do the same job
<onitaL> dr_willis, I understand that, but "apt-get upgrade" and "apt-get dist-upgradre" for a new user looks the same. so I wanted to make sure is just the name and not the function
<dr_willis> or use the cli.. 'sudo apt-get update'   'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<dr_willis> dist-upgrade pulls in held packages
<dr_willis> if none are held...  they are identical
<dr_willis> i think held is the right term...
<onitaL> hmmm, I don't think dist-upgrade pulls in held pkgs
<rmarker> any luck for me
<onitaL> * lduros has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<onitaL> *
<onitaL> err
<onitaL> !paste
<marathon> "paste" does not compute
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> sometimes kernels dont get  updated
<dr_willis> unless you do a dist-upgrade
<onitaL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<onitaL> damn it
<onitaL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675918/
<dr_willis> steam is very weird in ways...
<onitaL> that's why is been held
<dr_willis> ;) it sort of breaks a lot of the rules
<onitaL> lol, yeah, it will never make it to Debian
<dr_willis> the steam package i think just lets the user install steam into their home. it then updates itself
<rmarker> i guess everyone gave up on my issue
<onitaL> it's a package that installs a downloader for ther the installer
<tgm4883> onitaL, I don't think that is an issue for steam
<kvothetech> dr_willis: doesn't steam use wine...so shouldn't it be in your home dir
<tgm4883> onitaL, they are probably fine with people downloading the deb from their site
<tgm4883> kvothetech, no it does not
<dr_willis> rmarker:  i saw no network card.. so either its broke. or switched off
<onitaL> anyhow, my concern isn't steam right now
<dakotawulfy> rmarker  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1357525
<onitaL> onitaL> is "Software Updater" the same than "Update Manager"? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<dr_willis> steam native does not use wine
<dakotawulfy> get the driver
<yofun> can i purge libmysqlclient-dev and force apt-get to intall libmysqlclient15-dev ?
<dr_willis> !pin
<marathon> "pin" does not compute
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<yofun> install*
<kvothetech> dr_willis: hm k haven't used steam in 4-5 years
<onitaL> or is it safer to edit the source.lists and dist-upgrade?
<dakotawulfy> rmarker and go to this link go to this link tell u how to do it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6183681
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  steam for linux came out just recently
<dr_willis> onitaL:  you are upgradeing to the next release? 12.04 to ?
<onitaL> 13.04
<dr_willis> you dont use dist-upgrade to upgrade to the next release
<dr_willis> use that  do-release-upgrade tool   i think
<onitaL> then?
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<marathon> "upgrade" does not compute
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dr_willis> marathon:  turn off that script please
<nrdb> I am setting up dnsmasq... I have a computer called 'chenbro' ... I can dig for "chenbro" and "chenbro.home" and get the correct answer ... I set a "cname=test,chenbro" in /etc/dnsmasq.conf" ... I can dig for "test" and get the correct answer but not for "test.home"  ... can anyone help with the configuration ?
<kvothetech> nrdb: just guessing but test.*
<dakotawulfy> rmarker http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<onitaL> aha sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<onitaL> Launch the upgrade tool:
<onitaL> do-release-upgrade -d
<dakotawulfy> rmarker thats  i think is the driver u need
<onitaL> how do I stop X again?
<kvothetech> onitaL: ctrl alt backspace
<onitaL> doesn't that restart it?
<kvothetech> onitaL: or ctrl alt f1 killall <login manager>;killall X
<dr_willis> al--ctrl-backspace has been disabled for ages
<dr_willis> 'sudo service lightdm stop'  is one way
<kvothetech> dr_willis: depends on your window manager xmonad lets you reenable it
<dr_willis> thry all can enable.. but its not the default
<dr_willis> !dontzap
<marathon> "dontzap" does not compute
<nrdb> kvothetech, nope!  stops both queries from working
<keithclark_> After my last update I no longer have a working wireless card.  It worked fine before, any ideas?
<kvothetech> keithclark_: which card?
<kvothetech> nrdb: kk was just an idea
<dr_willis> keithclark_:  try booting to an older kernel see if it starts working
<kvothetech> dr_willis: yeah I know it's not the default in which case killall  X willget it
<keithclark_> kvothetech, dlink airplus extreme g gwl-g520
<keithclark_> dr_willis, I don't get a choice of kernels on this machine at bootup.  It just presents the login screen.  No grub.
<b4ulook4me> Hi All
<nrdb> keithclark_, have you tried running the "additional drivers" setup
<wilee-nilee> keithclark_, Tapping shift at powering on should bring up grub.
<dr_willis> hold shift.. and it should show grub
<keithclark_> thanks dr_willis , wilee-nilee
<dr_willis> or edit the grubconfig so it always shows grub
<dr_willis> silly hiding grub....
<dr_willis> ;)
<keithclark_> dr_willis, yes, it is!
<dr_willis> they should at least say  'hit shifr now to show grub....'
<keithclark_> Now, software updates (I am on wired now) has updated the kernel.  It has updated in batches, about 4 of them now.  Do you think this might be the issue?
<dr_willis> updated in batches?  what do you mean
<keithclark_> dr_willis, well it said there were 30 something updates, I did those.  Then it said about 10 more.  I did those.  Now it was 3 more, I've done those
<mnewton> piping ps through grep gets me 'mnewton   2199     1  0 21:12 ?        00:00:00 /bin/bash /home/mnewton/blah.sh' how do i extract the pid from this and send it to kill
<dr_willis> so sudo  sudo apt-get update  ,   sudo apt-get upgrade ran  3 times in a row kept updateing stuff?  weird
<keithclark_> Yes, but restarts in between
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever seen a required restart in between
<keithclark_> Right now it is saying that a restart is required.
<dr_willis> mnewton:   awk can do it.. i think killall can do it based on thr executable name
<X-warrior> I have an ssd with Ubuntu/Windows 7 and other harddisk with Windows 7/Xubuntu, when I try to access the Windows7/Xubuntu on second harddisk, I get "No such device, uuid \n  hd1, cannot get C/H/S value \n you need to load the kernel first" This is some info I got http://pastebin.com/zBLTe4Tz
<X-warrior> ideas?
<keithclark_> dr_willis, ok, reboot time....
<dr_willis> X-warrior: you mean boot it from grub?
<X-warrior> dr_willis: yes, I want to be able to access both windows and both linux
<rmarker> ok guys i got the driver i just don't know what to do for the TAR file
<AlbertoM> Hi i have a cuestion i install play on linux and i see exe files can execute outside the win e folder is that a security risk?
<AlbertoM> rmaker what driver?
<AlbertoM> and what version?
<wilee-nilee> X-warrior, It would probably help if you ran the bootinfo summary on the bootrepair tool and posted it.
<rmarker> for my wireless
<AlbertoM> of ubuntu
<dr_willis> X-warrior:  if you boot the other hd to linux can you mount/access      the other hd?
<dakotawulfy> rmarker http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<AlbertoM> oh ok i doont know
<AlbertoM> DR willis can you help me?
<keithclark__> dr_willis, that was the whole problem!  Updating went screwy.
<dr_willis> AlbertoM:  wine is not locied into the .wine dir
<dr_willis> locked
<twenty-three> hello guys, i am trying to install a program which isn't available through the distribution, all i have is a gz folder which contains a BUILD file, not sure how to go about it, the read me says to do ./BUILD <machine>
<dr_willis> but the user cant trash stuff outside his home ;)
<onitaL> twenty-three, does ./BUILD -h      or    --help   return anything?
<AlbertoM> i see exe files outside  win e folder and can run it i
<AlbertoM> thats not security risk?
<dr_willis> AlbertoM:  not really..  you can keep .exes anyehrer
<dr_willis> you can run them from your windows drives if you wanted
<AlbertoM> or can run from my home but it dont affects ubuntu
<dr_willis> wine puts your users home in .wine/my_documents or somthing like that
<AlbertoM> i install play on linux to run some emulators
<twenty-three> onitaL: "bash: ./BUILD: /bin/csh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<dr_willis> z:  in wine = your home i recall
<AlbertoM> ok let me see if i understand and excusse my  insistense
<onitaL> twenty-three, how about  ./configure    does it work?
<AlbertoM> I put that emulators on my local folder or personal folder
<AlbertoM> and that runs normally
<AlbertoM> doubleclick
<AlbertoM> it means every exe will exe whith double click
<AlbertoM> its not a risk of security like windows when viruses exes by themselves
<AlbertoM> exes outside  wine dont affect my sistem rigth?
<twenty-three> onitaL: "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory" for the record I am in the folder where the items from the gz were extracted to
<AlbertoM> sorry willys  but i am too noob and dont want to do nothing bad
<onitaL> twenty-three, does the website where you downloaded the tar provides instrunctions of how to compile/install?
<onitaL> or maybe a REAME.txt?
<twenty-three> onitaL: the read me file says "Please see the doc/ directory for documentation. See BUILD script to build alscript from source code." the website just contains basic instructions on use of the program
<onitaL> hmm, then the build script needs the C shell
<dr_willis> !info csh
<marathon> "info" does not compute
<ubottu> csh (source: csh): Shell with C-like syntax. In component universe, is optional. Version 20110502-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 232 kB, installed size 392 kB
<AlbertoM> Ok willys i can store exes anywhere  and dont have to worrie
<AlbertoM> worrry
<dr_willis> wine dosent care where they are stored
<twenty-three> onitaL: how do i go about it? by the way, this is contained in the BUILD file: "#!/bin/csh
<twenty-three> #  csh script to compile the elements of alscript
<twenty-three> #  type ./BUILD <machine>
<twenty-three> #  e.g.  ./BUILD sun  or ./BUILD sgi or ./BUILD gcc
<twenty-three> # ./BUILD linux
<FloodBot1> twenty-three: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onitaL> AlbertoM, .exe files can't run in linux, so as long WINE can't reach then, nothing will happen
<dr_willis> twenty-three:  install   'csh' if it wants csh
<onitaL> gcc
<dr_willis> id bet it will also want a lot of c developer packages also
<onitaL> *sighs* downloading raring packages @ 123kB/s
<twenty-three> dr_willis, ok i'm on it
<AlbertoM> is that the problem i have  exe files in my home and  in usb device and wine  execute it sucefully
<onitaL> twenty-three, ouch of curiosity, what are you trying to install?
<dr_willis> AlbertoM:   what problem?  whats the core issue?
<dr_willis> if a .exe is set executable double clicking it loads it in wine
<twenty-three> onitaL: it is a program for nucleic acid and protein alignment, it is meant to make neat figures which i want for my thesis
<dr_willis> or you can use   wine /path/to/the/whatever.exe
<AlbertoM> ohhh ok
<AlbertoM> I think i understand now
<AlbertoM> (Excuse but in the spanish chanel not have nobody to help)
<onitaL> if you've never compiled, you mind want to do make some coffee first
<onitaL> back to 7000kB/s
<onitaL> wheee
<dr_willis> and some asprin
<onitaL> lol
<twenty-three> noted
<AlbertoM> Ubuntu dont execute exes , Win e execute exes
<dr_willis> !wine
<marathon> "wine" does not compute
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<AlbertoM> (aspirin ejejeje paracetamol and cafein)
<AlbertoM> sine jjejeje sorry
<Charcoalcat> Hi! I need to use Find on a big text file (35.6 MB). I tried nedit, but as soon as I hit search the Find box closes??? So it's not very usable. What should I do instead! (My actual problem is that I have a lost post from Firefox and I'm following hopo's instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-912406.html so anything else that would solve that would be good, too)
<AlbertoM> ok ubuntu dont execute exes, wine execute it  whethever they are and i dont have to worrie if wine execute files outside his own folder
<AlbertoM> Rigth?
<onitaL> !goggle grep
<marathon> "goggle" does not compute
<AlbertoM> (I have paracetamol and cafeine for all)
<dr_willis> Charcoalcat:  try vi, or geany, or just use grep from the commandline  perhaps
<AlbertoM> am i rigth in my avobe coment?
<AlbertoM> Willls only to confirm
<Charcoalcat> dr_willis: I'll try geany and vi, thanks! How do I use grep?
<dr_willis> grep pattern file
<onitaL> do you know how to use command line?
<dr_willis> AlbertoM:  wine uses .wine for its settings...
<dr_willis> AlbertoM:  and to instuff to as a emulated c: drive
<Charcoalcat> onitaL: Do I know how to? (yes if at me)
<dr_willis> your users home dir is assigned to like z: via wine also... so wine has full access to your users home
<AlbertoM> yes i see a c drive inside the wine folder but my surprise are can run exes outside his own folder thats not drngerous
<AlbertoM> ohhhhhhhhhhhh ok
<dr_willis> i dont see why you would think wine is locked down like that
<twenty-three> this time it aborted due to "/bin/cp: cannot stat 'makefile.': no such file or directory"  which I guess means I'm missing cp which i need for this. I am trying to find it by cp in synaptic but cannot find it, any clues?
<X-warrior> wilee-nilee: what is this bootrepair?
<unclezipper> Is there anyone that's familiar with file permissions? I need to restrict a folder to a group of users but I think I'm going about it the wrong way
<Charcoalcat> dr_willis: thanks! I'm working on trying those three things now.
<X-warrior> dr_willis: well, it is inside the notebook, I'm not sure... before I moved the sata positions on notebook, and installed the new I could (just with that 2)
<AlbertoM> ii understand now win e can acces to all folders and run exe files but if have troubles only have to uninstll wine or delete the wine folder
<wilee-nilee> X-warrior, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<AlbertoM> i understand
<AlbertoM> Thnks Dr Willy
<X-warrior> and I can't change on the bios to boot from that, there is no option on this fucking bios, it seems to be hardcoded
<X-warrior> (Im using caddy and a ssd)
<dr_willis> twenty-three:  reread that error message
<elvenerable> Bye
<onitaL> >.<
<elvenerable> Quit
<onitaL> xD
<matthew> Hey everyone
<matthew> How are you guys doing today?
<dr_willis> !bot
<marathon> "bot" does not compute
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Guest71371> lol
<Guest71371> lol
<twenty-three> dr_willis: i did but i am still unsure of what is being requested
<Anom01y> chiluk, are you around ?
<dr_willis> twenty-three:  it cant find that file to copy with cp...
<AlbertoM> excuse  me for the "molestias"
<AlbertoM> thanks
<twenty-three> noted
<AlbertoM> for all  thannks doctor Willis
<dr_willis> twenty-three:  so  somthing was to make that   file.. and failed
<seronis> the libs for Boost 1.53 is in the repo.  but the metapackage for  libboost-all-dev installed the version 1.49 copies.
<seronis> anyway to get that metapackage fixed ?
<Anom01y> for some reason my video card drivers or my video memory is being eaten up slowly, after about a week of runtime, I notice that my screensavers and other openGL things like clementine's (music player) visualizations get very choppy,
<Anom01y> I think it might be a mem leak from adobe flash or something ?
<unclezipper> Anom01y: Unfortunately, not everybody out there programs things that are free of bugs... There's probably memory leaks in the applications you use
<dr_willis> see if a logout/back in corrects it. not a full reboot.
<dr_willis> seen similer issues in beta testing last yeasr with the nvidia drivers
<eagle_> who has used metasploit?
<matthew__> Lol so
<matthew__> How are you guys?
<OerHeks> eagle metasploit is not supported in this channel,  try #metasploit
<twenty-three> dr_willis: after looking at the rest of my BUILD file it seems I should have entered a parameter after .build
<twenty-three> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676020/
<eagle_> thanks OerHeks
<twenty-three> dr_willis: NOT SURE WHAT IS EXPECTED THOUGH
<twenty-three> oops, caps lock
<twenty-three> presumably linux?
<dr_willis> twenty-three:  you pasted docs that said to use  ./build linux
<twenty-three> ok, i'll try again
<twenty-three> this time it aborted due to "gcc: error: ../gjutil/gjutil.o: No such file or directory"
<onitaL> twenty-three, first, install apt-file
<onitaL> apt-install apt-file
<onitaL> eerr
<onitaL> apt-get install apt-file
<seronis> trying synaptic manager instead of software center.  whats difference between  "mark for removal" and  "mark for complete removal"
<seronis> removed != removed ?
<dr_willis> twenty-three:  its most likely going to neeed a lot od -dev packages to compile
<dr_willis> completer removal = purge == remove configs
<onitaL> seronis, I'm guessing the first one removes the packages and leaves the data, while the second one removes the  package and its data
<nrdb> I am setting up dnsmasq... I have a computer called 'chenbro' ... I can dig for "chenbro" and "chenbro.home" and get the correct answer ... I set a "cname=test,chenbro" in /etc/dnsmasq.conf" ... when I ping "test" or "test.home" I can get one to work but not both  ... can anyone help with the configuration ?
<seronis> onitaL, useful to know thanks.  but for removing libraries likely not much difference then
<onitaL> seronis, I always use the second one (complete)
<eagle_> any channel that talks about haking?
<onitaL> twenty-three, did you install apt-file?
<matthew__> Eagle haking?
<twenty-three> onitaL: yes, just finished
<matthew__> You mean "Hacking"
<onitaL> twenty-three, apr-file update
<onitaL> then apt-file   search ./gjutil/gjutil.o
<onitaL> it should give you the name of the package you need to install
<twenty-three> noted
<eagle_> yes hacking :)
<onitaL> chances are that the name of the package will end in   -dev
<wagle> can i install the gnome integration shell in u1304 and ff21?
<twenty-three> i did the search but it didn't return anything at all
<twenty-three> just back to twenty-three@djhfksjdfh:~$
<aggresive_cow> hi, im on virtual box with an i3. ubuntu is running kind of slow. i was wondering if there way any way to speed it up (inside oracle) or if maybe there is an ubuntu light option or another suggestion for a linux OS? I'll be using it for light c++ development
<aggresive_cow> *inside ubuntu, not oracle
<X-warrior> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676061/
<diddooomo> Does anybody know where i can find instructions on how to stream media from 12.04 to samsung bluray player
<Ben64> diddooomo: samsung.com ?
<twenty-three> well, it seems to me that the "missing file" is a component of the program i'm trying to install, since it is listed in here: http://iubio.bio.indiana.edu/soft/iubionew/molbio/align/display/Shady/README.alscript.Enhance which is a note by the developers
<aggresive_cow> ...lubuntu?
<matthew__> lol
<Ben64> aggresive_cow: well you should use something lighter than unity for a vm
<X-warrior> or the new one http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676064
<diddooomo> every search i tried never came up with samsung.com, ill search there
<wilee-nilee> X-warrior, Is the 13.04 the bootloader in the sda mbr and the 12.10 the bootloader in the sdb mbr?
<Ben64> diddooomo: what i mean by that is we don't know what your player supports. once you figure that out it should be easy to get working
<thunkee> aggresive_cow: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=lubuntu ... you may also give cygwin/x a try
<X-warrior> wilee-nilee: yes, and the sda is the boot disk on bios
<onitaL> diddooomo, do you know what's samba? or windows shares?
<goddard> my terminal doesn't recognize certain characters that my terminal in OSX recognized for example line breaks
<wilee-nilee> X-warrior, If you boot from the sdb will its grub take you the windows on that disc?
<goddard> is it possible ot set that up?
<Ben64> goddard: explain more?
<goddard> Ben64: have you used mongodb before?
<X-warrior> wilee-nilee: I can't do that easily, my notebook doesn't have option to choose between harddisk on bios, so I can just boot from one harddisk, which is the one on the hd position on the notebook
<X-warrior> if I change the boot to cd/dvd (where my caddy) is plugged, it doesn't boot at all
<aggresive_cow> okay guys, going to try lubuntu first. will do a more drastic cut if its still bad. btw ubuntu has ads!?!
<goddard> Ben64: i am printing some output from my database and in OSX it outputs everyhting nicely and well formed in json format where ubuntu has it all jumbled up
<madprops> they're trying to kill me
<madprops> rofl
<madprops> for real
<wilee-nilee> X-warrior, There is a boot from menu outside the bios, mine is f12 held down after powering on, you have this to, maybe another key though.
<X-warrior> wilee-nilee: I have that too choose where to boot from, anyway the only options that shows over there are the same
<X-warrior> but I could try again just in case
<X-warrior> there isn't 2 harddisks over there too
<diddooomo> no, i dont know much about ubuntu, i just got feed up with windows and switched.  Its pretty nice.  My samsung player plays just about every media file, it worked with windows streaming form windows media player
<wilee-nilee> X-warrior, The menu I suggest is a per-session boot, it should show both HD's..etc.
<X-warrior> that is strange because when I run update-grub on sda, it finds 2 windows, 1 ubuntu 1 xubuntu, but when I try to access the os on sdb both of then give me that error
<Ben64> diddooomo: it probably does DLNA, so find a server that does that
<X-warrior> wilee-nilee: are u going to stay here for a little longer? So I can reboot and try it again, just to guarantee
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<X-warrior> ok
<X-warrior> brb
<X-warrior> ty
<onitaL> diddooomo, do you also have an ps3?
<onitaL> hmm, nvm.
<diddooomo> i do
<diddooomo> thanks everybody
<dr_willis> several dlna/upnp servers in the repos
<dr_willis> xbmc can work as a player and server also
<diddooomo> i do not know what repos are, ill have to research
<dr_willis> !repos
<marathon> "repos" does not compute
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Ben64> !repos
<marathon> "repos" does not compute
<dr_willis> !yes this is a bot in the ubuntu channel
<marathon> "yes" does not compute
<Ben64> ok was checking
<Ben64> !bot
<marathon> "bot" does not compute
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> wonder if  an op could be bothered to remove marathon
<Ben64> if there was one around, yeah
<Ben64> i'm still surprised you aren't one
<dr_willis> heh. guess i need to bribe more.
<X-warrior_> wilee-nilee: I'm back
<Ben64> !hmm, that bot has been here for like 2hrs now
<marathon> "hmm," does not compute
<ubottu> Ben64: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> plex is a nice upnp/dlna server also..   with some neat features
<onitaL> what's the gui to manipulate the source.lists?
<dr_willis> at least 4 hrs. ;)
<dr_willis> onitaL:  software-sources in the dash menus i think
<dr_willis> or in the software center menus
<InFlames> has anyone ever had to convert an ubuntu MBR boot partition to GPT for a mac?
<onitaL> or the better question is   how do I enable list that have "# disabled on upgrade to raring"
<X-warrior_> wilee-nilee: Screen when trying to boot to Ubuntu 12.10 (sdb) https://www.dropbox.com/s/p5spa4wmywbp2z1/2013-05-17%2022.48.35.jpg Screen when trying to boot to Windows 7 (sdb) https://www.dropbox.com/s/vq51s5821ucgbt2/2013-05-17%2022.48.45.jpg Screen of F12 https://www.dropbox.com/s/22u53ojce1tg2q7/2013-05-18%2000.36.59.jpg Screen of grub menu https://www.dropbox.com/s/l2fyajzkk4nihog/2013-05-18%2000.37.09.jpg
<onitaL> without using command line
<dr_willis> onitaL:  use a text editor. remove the #
<onitaL> without using command line
<dr_willis> but normally new things are not added to sources.list these days
<Ben64> why limit yourself like that onitaL
<dr_willis> they use sources.list.d
<wilee-nilee> X-warrior_, Are the first two errors from using the grub menu, or is the first from actually booting the sdb drive from a menu? What is the history behind the sdb drive has it worked as is as an external?
<X-warrior_> wilee-nilee: using grub menu from sda
<X-warrior_> wilee-nilee: it was my main disk on notebook until today in the morning, when I opened the computer, add the sata on the main hd slot, replaced my dvdrom with a caddy and plugged the old hd, installed windows 7 on sda (main hd slot) and then ubuntu 13.04 (main hd slot)... but I would like to be able to access that os during this transiction
<wilee-nilee> X-warrior_, I would find the key press to get that boot from menu and try that to actually boot the sdb. The script shows no errors in general.
<unclezipper> Rollin' again... Is there anyone that's familiar with file permissions? I need to restrict a folder to a group of users but I think I'm going about it the wrong way
<xMopxShell> Could anyone suggest a socks proxy daemon? dante-server seems of poor quality
<Ben64> unclezipper: ask the question
<unclezipper> I need to set a folder so all its contents inherit permissions from it. Specifically, I need any file placed there by any user in a group to be read from/written to by any other user in the group.
<onitaL> chmod -r 700 /path/to/dir
<X-warrior_> wilee-nilee: could it be that my /home is setup to mount on sdb? I don't think it should since, on grub there is no fstab running
<onitaL> err
<onitaL> chmod -r 770 /path/to/dir
<unclezipper> onitaL: I need new files to automatically inherit the group permissions, though... And I need an application to be able to view the files. I tried that last night and I kept getting errors from the program that needs to use the files
<X-warrior_> wilee-nilee: going to reboot to windows and try to update my bios software
<X-warrior_> brb
<Ben64> unclezipper: sounds like you want setgid, chmod 2xxx /path/to/directory
<unclezipper> Ben64: That sounds promising. Can you recommend any resources so I can learn a bit more about this sort of thing? I've been having issues finding a comprehensive source of information(thus, I am here :P)
<Ben64> unclezipper: google setgid or sgid
<unclezipper> Thanks
<the-erm> I need some advice.  I got a new external usb drive for backups.  My old backup drive is also a usb drive.  Can I just dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc then use gparted to resize the new drive?  Is there a better way?
<Ben64> the-erm: it'd be faster/better to copy the data over
<X-warrior> wilee-nilee: updated, nothing different
<X-warrior> :/
<Campfire> hello my ubuntu runing slow
<the-erm> Ben64 I have hardlink files, and a lot of dups. It's a backup drive.
<Campfire> might need some help with this
<Campfire> not sure if hard ware or kernal or who knows
<Campfire> is there snyway to clean up ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Guest52098, I don'y see a home to move the mount on just two ubuntu ninstalls.
<chiluk> Anom01y, if it's a leak in flash there's nothing we can do since that's closed source.
<Campfire> whoes in chargeing mode
<unclezipper> Campfire: What are the specs of the computer you're using?
<Campfire> hold on a sec i,ll get the specs
<Guest17014> hi
<chiluk> Also Anom01y you should be aware that linux is very good with memory management, and it purposely uses up as much ram as possible for caching so as to avoid accessing disk... If things are getting slow and you are certain it's there's a memory leak you should google discovering memory leaks as it's not something I'll be able to really solve over irc.  Try top, ps, and googling for analyzing memory usage linux
<Campfire> unclezipper 512 ram p3
<Campfire> ide hdd
<unclezipper> Oh... Your computer is horribly outdated
<unclezipper> Um... you may want to try an older version of Ubuntu
<Campfire> well
<Campfire> i,m on the older but i,m interestested in older
<Campfire> 10.4 old enough
<Campfire> yeah the new ubuntu is cool but ment for a faster macanic
<unclezipper> I'm not sure, honestly... I just recently ran into some problems trying to install Xubuntu on a similar computer for a friend. It seems like most of the repos on the install disc are outdated, so if you want to go for an older version, you'll need to manualy update the repos
<Campfire> yeah i,m used to the hard way
<unclezipper> What are you trying to use this computer for, if you don't mind me asking?
<tabsterleir> Hey all, I was playing with some terminal based music players. I've since given up and removed all the packages, but when I copy music into ~/.Music it seems to be organising it in numbered folders. What would be causing this?
<Campfire> strange you ask
<Campfire> everything
<Campfire> in small bits
<unclezipper> Hm... Just normal use, like web browsing and the like?
<Campfire> do you mind me asking what you use your pc for
<Campfire> to make it clear i,d like to leave the door open to do anything
<unclezipper> Media server, home network health monitor, email server, web server, light gaming, office/school use, web browsing, programming
<unclezipper> I'm not really sure that you could do much on a P3 with a modern OS, though
<Campfire> mind if i call you un
<dr_willis> a ssh terminal  ;)
<Campfire> this is linux we can do anything
<unclezipper> Well, sure. I used one to run Ubuntu Server once... But any modern desktop environment will put alot of strain on an older processor
<Campfire> i,ve seen a 32 bit os
<Anom01y> chiluk, ok, I just found an app that converts all adobe flash to htlm5
<dr_willis> ive used 8     bit os ;)
<unclezipper> Does it have to be Ubuntu, or would you be open to using any distro?
<Campfire> i just need to clean up the os i,m working on no dis respect
<unclezipper> dr_willis: Ye gods...
<Campfire> ubuntu 10.4
<unclezipper> Ok, gotcha...
<dr_willis> unclezipper:  that how i did word processing decades ago
<unclezipper> dr_willis: That sounds scary
<unclezipper> Campfire: What DE are you using?
<dr_willis> unclezipper:  that ot a typewriter
<dr_willis> or a ..
<Campfire> whats DE
<Campfire> mean
<dr_willis> !de
<marathon> "de" does not compute
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dr_willis> wrong factoud
<unclezipper> Desktop Environment... Like KDE, XFCE...
<dr_willis> for a p3 system. you may want to use just a window manager. like jwm or openbox
<Campfire> gnome i think
<Campfire> i did try the package that does every thing though
<unclezipper> Ok... Well I'm not sure about Gnome since I use KDE
<unclezipper> Try this though... sudo apt-get install bum
<chiluk> Anom01y good luck what you are trying to fix may not be easy... also browsers now-adays tend to be super huge hogs... some take up to 150 mb per tab.
<unclezipper> Go through that and get rid of anything that you're probably not going to use
<Campfire> just a joke try this package just bum that cleaned you out
<Campfire> *)
<unclezipper> :P
<Ben64> get a faster computer?
<Campfire> whats bum stand  for
<unclezipper> Boot-Up Manager
<Ben64> p3 is slow and inefficient
<dr_willis> !info bum
<marathon> "info" does not compute
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (raring), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<chiluk> Ben64, p3 is no longer supported by recent ubuntus since the pae flag is now required.
<Ben64> works on 12.04 still
<Campfire> ty zipper
<unclezipper> Campfire, other than that I would recommend ditching Gnome and installing XFCE. Beyond that I can't tell you too much
<chiluk> Ben64 what kernel are you using though?
<Ben64> why does it matter what i'm using
<chiluk> I swear pae was turned on for 12.04
<dr_willis> even xfce or lxde may be overkill for a p3.
<Campfire> i,m just trying to clean up ubuntu
<chiluk> in the 32-bit kernel.
<chiluk> p3 doesn't support pae=should not work with 32-bit kernel.
<Campfire> not sure how to do it
<unclezipper> dr_willis: I have a friend that managed to get an old Xubuntu to run on a P3... It was *really* slow, but it worked
<chiluk> yeah old ubuntu should work on old hardware.
<dr_willis> Campfire:  othet then disable services. and use a lighter desktop or just a window manager.. thats about it
<Campfire> get rid of trash and such and defrage in linux of sort
<Ben64> unfortunately old versions of ubuntu lack security
<Campfire> sounds good
<tabsterleir> Hey, new problem: If a copy a folder in Thunar its numbering all of the folders and files and mixing them up. Ideas?
<Campfire> sounds like i need to do a back up before this
<Campfire> can we go over hoe to formate a hard drive with linux when you  guys get a chance
<unclezipper> Ben64: Security is likely not an issue, I doubt that anyone would have a reason to go after an old machine
<chiluk> ben64 quantal and onwards ship with pae enabled in the 32-bit kernel.. better be happy with precise you will be there for a while.
<Campfire> how how
<chiluk> campfire boot an install however you feel like, and run gparted
<Guest4310> o
<Campfire> ext 2 and thre got me confusussed
<adskfja> i
<dr_willis> why would that be confuseing..
<Campfire> guessing it a formate
<dr_willis> !ext3
<marathon> "ext3" does not compute
<chiluk> Speak in full sentances man.
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Campfire> ext 2 ext3 etc
<chiluk> so what are you wanting to know?
<dr_willis> linux fundamentals it seems..
<chiluk> a hard drive = a block device and shows up for most consumer systems as /dev/sda or sdb....
<Campfire> ok so if you want to run strait linux and not have windows in your way you can or not
<chiluk> on top fo the block device sits a partition table this can be of type msdos or gpt or a number of other things.
<chiluk> Campfire, are you trying to delete windows?
<chiluk> I'll gladly help with that.
<Campfire> no
<chiluk> or are you trying to dual boot?
<Campfire> windows is long gone
<chiluk> awesome.
<chiluk> that's how I roll.
<Campfire> i yard sail when i roll
<chiluk> Campfire, so what you want to do is boot the install disk, and just select automatically partition.. it'll do everything for you automagically
 * dr_willis puts butter on the rolls
<BITCOIN-PIZZADAY> windows is the best OS
<dr_willis> poor troll is poor
<chiluk> best for l33t hackers, and Chinese gov!
<chiluk> to take over your bits.
<BITCOIN-PIZZADAY> bill gates richest person in the world proves me right :P
<Campfire> chiluk ty for your help can you direct me to your higher power
<chiluk> I am the highest power...
<chiluk> there is no one but me.
<Campfire> (*
<chiluk> also google is pretty awesome...
<chiluk> Campfire, did I answer your question?
<Campfire> i thank you good man much respect
<chiluk> Campfire, just pay it forward when you are able.
<Campfire> i always do
<dr_willis> for an old p3 system, one of the puppy linux varants may work much better... easy to test out also
<Campfire> over and out thanks guys
<chiluk> Hmm so Anom01y got me thinking ... does anyone have a good script or application that monitors the used memory by each running process and alerts about possible memory leaks?
<unclezipper> Hm... I remember my grandfather messing around with something called Damn Small Linux years ago. Has anybody heard anything about that one recently?
<unclezipper> chiluk: I wrote one a few years ago but it had issues with memory leaks
<dr_willis> it dtill exists
<dr_willis> dsl, tiny core linux, puppt  linux.
<dr_willis> puppy
<chiluk> you know guys for the small linux people out there you might just try xubuntu....
<chiluk> it's ubuntu with xfce for the window manager iirc.
<hawa> i have a script /home/foo.sh  how do i make it execute at startup?
<dr_willis> lubuntu is still huge compated to tinycorelinux
<chiluk> unclezipper++ hilarious.
<dr_willis> hawa:  at user login theres a .config/autorun directory
<hawa> i cannot find autorun directory
<chiluk> hawa, if you want it to run at startup you might stick it in /etc/rc.local
<dakotawulfy> what u guys talking about low resource os?
<hawa> the whole script of the path to the file?
<epicone> i need some help regarding an external usb drive...
<MonkWitDaFunk> Lubuntu is used by steamtree fix me stick
<dr_willis> hawa:  look in .config  see whats there
<MonkWitDaFunk> #ubuntu, how do i allow flash to access my web cam?
<epicone> for some reason, there's a folder that doesn't show up in the file browser, but when i use the search feature
<epicone> it turns up fine
<hawa> 4kdownload.com  eog                 ibus              totem AbiSuite        Flavio Tordini      libimobiledevice  transmission banshee-1       gedit               libreoffice       Trolltech.conf chromium        gmusicbrowser       menus             ubuntuone compiz-1        gnome-disk-utility  nautilus          ubuntu-tweak dconf           gnome-session       qBittorrent       update-notifier deluge          goa-1.0             smplayer          user-dirs.dirs en
<MonkWitDaFunk> I wanna cam up
<dr_willis> epicone:  and the folder name is  what ?
<epicone> folder name doesn't have any dots or non-alphanumeric symbols
<dr_willis> !autostart
<marathon> "autostart" does not compute
<ubottu> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<chiluk> MonkWitDaFunk, right click on the flash app, and go to properties or something like that.
<MonkWitDaFunk> Ill give it a shot chiluk
<dr_willis> MonkWitDaFunk:  you may need to fullscreen the flash app first
<chiluk> hawa if you want it run as your user do what these guys are saying... if you want to have it run as root put it in /etc/rc.local.. also you might need to create that autorun dir... although I've never done what you are asking
<hawa> how do i do it with rc.local?
<hawa> do i just write the script
<hawa> ??
<hawa> or give the path to my bash file
<hawa> ?
<chiluk> sudo vi /etc/rc.local  it probably already exists.
<dr_willis> hawa what does the script do?
<abubu> asdlf
<chiluk> abubu--
<hawa> i just want my windows partition to mount on startup
<abubu> hi there~
<chiluk> oh ...
<chiluk> wrong way to do that.
<dr_willis> hawa:  add them to fstab
<dr_willis> !fstab
<marathon> "fstab" does not compute
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<chiluk> hawa you want to put it in fstab.... dr_willis way to ask the right question.
<EyePulp> Howdy;  I have a home server running 12.04, and it looks like it got restarted overnight.  It boots to the text based grub interface. one of the options was recovery mode, which I'm in now.  the fsck option ran into an "'UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY" in /dev/sda1
<chiluk> hawa listen to ubottu it was programmed for a reason!
<EyePulp> how fsck'd am I?
<EyePulp> =)
<myusuf3> quick question
<myusuf3> I can't seem to find unrar in ubuntu 12.10
<dr_willis> EyePulp:  boot a live cd and fsck the filesystem may be a good idea
<myusuf3> I need help getting it ideas?
<dr_willis> !rar
<marathon> "rar" does not compute
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<chiluk> EyePulp, maybe not at all.. but I'd back up my data asap
<dr_willis> !find unrar
<marathon> "find" does not compute
<ubottu> Found: libunrar0, libunrar0-dev, unrar-free, libclamunrar6, unrar
<dr_willis> !silly_bots_are_annoying
<marathon> "silly_bots_are_annoying" does not compute
<myusuf3> when I do apt-get install unrar
<myusuf3> says can't be found
<hawa> thank you guys... this place is always a great help
<EyePulp> dr_willis: danke.   chiluk - one thing at a time =)
<dr_willis> !info unrar
<marathon> "info" does not compute
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version) - binary program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4-0.3 (raring), package size 116 kB, installed size 265 kB
<akurilin2> Quick question. I added a new A value to my zone file settings on my domain and I can already see the new subdomain being reachable through some web checking tools. I however cannot seem to be able to get there from my Ubuntu instance, neither with curl nor with a browser. Is there something I have to flush to make this work?
<Prock81> im not complaining but why so many kernel up dates on a regular bases , im sure its for the bettter, but whats making so many updates of the kernel? 13.04
<somsip> dr_willis: do we have a second bot in here suddenly? Official or rogue?
<dr_willis> myusuf3:  so a sudo apt-get update    then try again
<myusuf3> did that
<dr_willis> somsip:  an idiotic script
<myusuf3> will do again for arguments sake
<chiluk> EyePulp, I'd backup before the fsck... but tomatoe tOmahtoe.
<EyePulp> dr_willis: do I need to run a 12.04 live image in order to fsck things properly?  I'm assuming the distro/release matters
<somsip> !test
<marathon> "test" does not compute
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<somsip> !ops | marathon is a rogue bot or script responding to factoids
<marathon> "ops" does not compute
<ubottu> marathon is a rogue bot or script responding to factoids: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<chiluk> EyePulp, the distro should not matter.. newest is usually better though
<dr_willis> EyePulp:  dosent really matter. ;)  fsck is fsck as loga as its a recent distro
<Flannel> lastlog ip.telfort.nl
<Flannel> \lastlog ip.telfort.nl
<Flannel> meh, sorry guys.
<myusuf3> dr_willis http://dpaste.org/WNqMs/
<EyePulp> SO Ineed to create a live usb stick
<somsip> Flannel: thanks
<EyePulp> er, "so"
<dr_willis> EyePulp:  recovery mode can fsck.. i think
<dr_willis> but best to use a live cd
<myusuf3> ?
<dr_willis> myusuf3:  could be you dont have all the repos enabled
<dr_willis> unrar is in multiverse
<myusuf3> I check my sources nothing isn't commented out
<dr_willis> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<myusuf3> checking for multiverse
<chiluk> myusuf3 it exists... what series are you running..   http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/unrar
<dr_willis> 7zip  can do rar also
<unclezipper> Prock81: Linux is a huge collaborative project... There's a fairly advanced development cycle for it, if you care to read a little bit about it. It's pretty interesting. http://www.linuxfoundation.org/content/1-guide-kernel-development-process
<chiluk> Prock81 bug fixes..mostly ...
<unclezipper> Sorry, wrong link... http://www.linuxfoundation.org/content/21-big-picture
<chiluk> Prock81 also you don't have to always be on the latest and greatest kernel....
<unclezipper> ^True. There's plenty of devices out there still running 2.x
<chiluk> Prock81, basically if everything seems to be working, you probably wouldn't notice whatever fix is going into the kernel anyways.
<EyePulp> dr_willis: making a bootable usb with Damn small Linux - any reason that's a bad move?
<chiluk> EyePulp, why not just use Ubuntu?
<betrayd> when was there last update
<chiluk> EyePulp, why make your life more difficult?
<EyePulp> chiluk: size of the download (I assume it's bigger than DSL)
<chiluk> EyePulp, it should work fine as long as it has fsck
<chiluk> or a new enough version of fsck
<betrayd> their* , check how their wireless is
<woodruff> Hello, how can i use apt-get install to install all dependencies automatically ? it keeps telling me "The following packages have unmet dependencies:"
<chiluk> betrayd, 13.04 is running 3.8... 3.10 is in development... that's pretty damn new..
<unclezipper> woodruff: sudo apt-get -f install
<betrayd> DSL?
<wilee-nilee> chiluk, My raring is 3.62
<chiluk> no idea.. but wireless gets a lot of attention from ubuntu kernel devs.. I'd be surprised if it works much better elsewhere.
<chiluk> wilee-nilee, you need to upgrade sir
<wilee-nilee> chiluk, 3.8 is in a ppa, not the repos.
<chiluk> wilee-nilee, you be smokin somthing http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/kernel/linux-generic
<dr_willis> i got 3.9 on my 13.04 box
<woodruff> unclezipper : i am still getting the same messages
<wilee-nilee> chiluk, he I thought you meant gnome.
<dr_willis> EyePulp:  i tend to use tinycorelinux. but dsl should work
<unclezipper> Paste the output @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> i had to use the 3.9 kernel to fix that hdmi audio issue
<EyePulp> dr_willis: understood
<jeanviana> Alguem é Brasileiro
<woodruff> unclezipper : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676230/
<woodruff> anyone?
<unclezipper> Looking around... I'm probably not the best person to tackle this one. Try using build-deps instead of install
<chiluk> woodruff, run apt-get install -f
<chiluk> looks like you have broken dependencies..
<chiluk> run it just like that...
<chiluk> woodruff, it will find unmet dependencies and install them for whatever else is broken on your machine.
<Tymmn__> Hi All
<woodruff> chiluk : i just told me to remove some unused dependencies with auto remove, i did that and still have the same error
<chiluk> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<chiluk> and do you have any ppas installed that are screwing with it?
<woodruff> chiluk : it told me i have unupgraded packages so i used upgrade… lets see if this works
<chiluk> woodruff, was just going to suggest that.
<chiluk> woodruff I'm heading to sleep good luck.
<woodruff> thanks, cya
<EyePulp> so how do I get my drive to be RW while in the recovery console?
<EyePulp> some form of mount ?
<unclezipper> EyePulp: If it mounted in read-only, check the physical connections to the drive first
<EyePulp> like the sata connector?  I can see the directory structure of the disk - I assume that means it's connected.
<unclezipper> Yes, exactly... I had an issue a while back with my laptop where the sata connector wasn't plugged in all the way. It wouldn't write to the disk but it could read from it
<unclezipper> Took me 4 days to figure out why, so save yourself the trouble before you do anything else
<EyePulp> fair enough
<woodruff> Is there any recommended mail client for ubuntu beside thunderbird? (i couldn't get attachments with the regular thunderbird version…)
<dakotawulfy> woodruff might check out claw
<unclezipper> EyePulp: Sorry, forgot to mention this: sudo mount -o remount,rw /partition/identifier /mount/point
<dakotawulfy> woodruff claws-mail
<unclezipper> That should work, assuming all is well with the hardware
<himanshu_linux> Hi , I don't know how the time that was in the notification bar has gone ?  how to get it back?
<EyePulp> unclezipper: and presumably if there's a problem, I should be running fsck from a live cd to try and repair it… does that sound right?
<unclezipper> Yes, right
<woodruff> thanks all ! good night
<himanshu_linux> how to get back time back in notification bar ?
<Aethysius> right click on the notification bar, go to preferences/settings of the panel, and re-add the clock
<himanshu_linux> Aethysius : i am using ubuntu 13.04 .. what do you mean by right click ? There is no response to right-click ..
<Aethysius> Um....really?
<himanshu_linux> ?
<Aethysius> Even if you right click on the desktop?
<himanshu_linux> ok
<Aethysius> Right clicking should be enabled.
<Aethysius> Wait, what desktop environment are you using?
<himanshu_linux> unity ..
<himanshu_linux> but there is option to re-add clock .
<Aethysius> Then do it?
<himanshu_linux> what ?
<Aethysius> You said there is an option to re add the clock, did you not?
<himanshu_linux> no ..  oops ...
<himanshu_linux> mistyped
<Aethysius> Hmmmm.
<Aethysius> I'm not too familiar with Unity.
<Aethysius> I'm running Kubuntu. :/
<Aethysius> I'm  trying to help. One sec.
<himanshu_linux> ok .. good
<Aethysius> In the top right corner, right click, and tell me what options you see.
<himanshu_linux> "about this computer", "help",session,and then logout .. shutdown ..  just that
<Alemimio> hey guys, i've got a shoutcast service i'm trying to start on ubuntu, and it works fine from shell, but when i run it from php's shell_exec, it won't work and i see the following error in the logs "msg:thread::start() - Could not start thread", any ideas why the script fails to start a new thread when i run it from shell_exec?
<himanshu_linux> i think there will be a way in  dconf-tools
<Aethysius> Move your cursor to where it is blank, then try it again.
<unclezipper> Alemimio: See if it runs properly when you try to run it from the terminal enclosed in parentheses
<himanshu_linux> leave it Aethysius ,  i going to google it.. thank you for your help
<Aethysius> I tried. :/
<himanshu_linux> ok  :)
<Alemimio> unclezipper, it does.
<himanshu_linux> Aethysius :  i see my 'indicator-datetime' is removed from system. I going to install it. I think while removing thunderbird and evolution from my system that too got removed
<unclezipper> Perhaps, try using the exec() function instead
 * Aethysius nods
<Aethysius> Why'd you remove Evolution and Thunderbird?
<Alemimio> it's weird, it worked on a different server exactly the same way
<unclezipper> If that doesn't work, you might be better off in a PHP IRC room
<unclezipper> My knowledge is limited in that area
<unclezipper> Do you know if the other server is running the same software version?
<roasted> Does anybody know when kernel 3.8.0-22 will land? I'm on 3.8.0-21 right now and I ran into a bug that was supposedly fixed in 3.8.0-22. Just curious on whether I can get it now (and if so, where) or if it's coming right around the corner.
<himanshu_linux> because whenever i started my system , they too get started .. and consume my Memory (RAM) and start time .
<himanshu_linux> hi , whenever i start my system , I get a crash report that "usb_modeswitch_dispatcher" has crashed ... pls help. I get this error when i installed 13.04
<Ari-Yang> is it okay to have a laptop set to a specific freq that isn't its minimum?
<Ari-Yang> min of this laptop is 931MHz, I have it set to work @ 1.2MHz. (I'm aware of the cpufreq governors btw)
<kvothetech> Ari-Yang: yes...you can scale down less...actually it usually uses less than 100 percent of it's ability..so not being able to would be rather...odd
<kvothetech> roasted: current kernel is 3.9.2 ...so it already did?
<Ari-Yang> kvmadsen, so having it set to 1.2MHz it's actually better than having it work @ 931MHz.
<Ari-Yang> okay, I'll have it set to 1.2MHz for now...
<joshtek0> What responsive action can be taken toward a HDD going read-only
<devjustforfun_> hello. how can i delete grud from ubuntu console?
<devjustforfun_> GRUB*
<th0r> devjustforfun_, you do understand if you delete grub you won't be able to boot the computer
<ubuntu> network how  set
<devjustforfun_> <th0r> i know about that i need to make windows recovery and after that install fresh copy of ubuntu
<Guest34552> tell me
<th0r> devjustforfun_, windows recovery should rebuild the master boot record and effectively delete grub
<Guest3841> exit
<devjustforfun_> <th0r> i can't go to windows recovery. i have pressed f9 but nothing happened because i think grub rewrite recovery boot.
<devjustforfun_> i was pressed f9 but windows recovery not loaded
<Ruma90> hh
<th0r> devjustforfun_, deleting grub isn't going to solve that problem. The master boot record is no longer on the hard disk, if you delete grub I am pretty sure you will get nothing but an unbootable computer
<devjustforfun_> <th0r> can you give me advice what i should to do?
<th0r> devjustforfun_, if you didn't make windows recovery disks before installing ubuntu, I don't know how you could recover windows
<th0r> devjustforfun_, someone else here might have some ideas
<Pranumol> Good Afternoon.... i have a acer laptop and running Ubuntu1210-64 bit. i was upgrading to Ubuntu1304 through the updte manager. the files downloaded and started the installation process ( slept off after some time) . The battery got empty and the installation did not complete (saw when i woke up) when i start again i have the message " General error mounting filesystems."  Please help
<Pranumol> also i have windows 7 installed along side and i am not able to boot into it either.
<devjustforfun_> <th0r> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Pranumol: clean install 13.04 and loose w7 once and for good :p
<Pranumol> i no more use win 7 but my fateher does. and i have all my files in ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> Pranumol: can you enter grub to recovery?
<Pranumol> yes
<Pranumol> you mean the recovery mode ??
<lotuspsychje> Pranumol: try entering recovery boot from ubuntu yes
<Pranumol> ok i am in
<lotuspsychje> Pranumol: maybe you can get in with failsafeX
<Pranumol> "fatal error" and comes back to the recovery menu
<lotuspsychje> Pranumol: if your setup failed, it might have been corrupted
<lotuspsychje> Pranumol: can you take out the hd and back your data to another pc?
<Pranumol> yes
<lotuspsychje> Pranumol: clean install 13.04 after then
<lotuspsychje> Pranumol: 13.04 64-bit goes rocket fast on singleboot
<lotuspsychje> i used it too :p
<EyePulp> woo hoo. tinycorelinx on a live cd with fsck /dev/sda1 fixed me right up.
<Pranumol> can i do a upgrade from the iso file i get from the website  ??
<hendry> anyone know where the Firefox IRC discussion is happening?
<lotuspsychje> #firefox
<devjustforfun_> maybe i should do something in configuration of grub to make my windows recovery partition?
<lotuspsychje> Pranumol: if you upgrade you wont loose your files
<th0r> Pranumol, if your battery went dead during the install I wouldn't trust the hard drive is intact. lotuspsychje's suggestion to back up your data and reinstall is a good one. And pray that the power failure didn't corrupt the windows partition also
<Pranumol> i will back up the data .... and before going for a clean install shall i try to upgrade from the ISO file ??
<th0r> Pranumol, I wouldn't trust the partition under these circumstances. I would at least format the ubuntu partition(s) with the new install. So personally, no I wouldn't try to update
<Pranumol> thank you <thor> & <lotuspsychje> for the help. i will back up my data and do a clean install of 1304. thank you once again and have a great day ahead.
<lotuspsychje> Pranumol: np mate
<Guest73711> exit
<kyle1> i
<kyle1> quit
<caes> what's the worst that can happen running wine?
<rigo> is there an fglrx for 13.04 yet?
<lotuspsychje> caes: what is the purpose of your question?
<lotuspsychje> !fglrx | rigo
<ubottu> rigo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<caes> I'm wondering if it's safe to run, what security risks there are, what hardware risks there are?
<rigo> gosh. thanks.. :D i realy know how to install the fglrx driver.. in fact it is simply as hell apt-get install fglrx :D BUT the following thread sais that the 13.04 + fglrx results 100% cpu usage because of a bug. http://youresuchageek.blogspot.de/2012/06/xbmc-install-and-config-howto-for-linux.html
<caes> why does everyone want to know my purpose?  is there no simple truthful answer to a question?
<lotuspsychje> caes: wine exists for years now, why would it have risks at all?
<caes> guns exist for years now.  why would it have risks at all?
<kion> wireless internet is not working on 13.04
<lotuspsychje> caes: this is an ubuntu support channel, not a gun thread
<lotuspsychje> kion: did you clean install or upgrade?
<kion> clean install
<lotuspsychje> kion: what wifi card brand you have?
<lotuspsychje> !wine | caes
<ubottu> caes: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<kion> broadcom i do believe 802.11 g/b 4311
<caes> thanks you've been a big help.  I'll just read for another two hours
<aeon-ltd> caes: ok, anything wine has access to in the filesystem can be wiped if it has read/write access; i assume it's like a imperfect sandbox
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | kion
<ubottu> kion: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tenX> caes: qry
<kion> i have tried that
<kion> it did not work
<leewees> how do i mount my encrypted disk using the livecd?
<lotuspsychje> kion: try adding your cdrom as software source to browse your broadcom driver maybe?
<aeon-ltd> caes: if whatever you plan to run is going to be that risky use a live environment or vm
<kion> how do i do that
<bkhl> For hibernation, does the kernel require *one* swap partition the size of your used RAM, or can it split the memory dump up?
<lotuspsychje> kion: software centre/software sources/ add your cdrom
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | leewees
<ubottu> leewees: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<lotuspsychje> leewees: step7 shows it on url
<kion> i typed it in didn;t find anything
<InFlames> anyone know how to fix a ubuntu install to work for a mac pro?
<lotuspsychje> !mac | InFlames
<ubottu> InFlames: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<InFlames> that was almost useless
<InFlames> that is if you want to install a new partition on mac
<kion> is there anything i could type in... maybe
<InFlames> are you saying there is no way to convert the boot partition to load via efi?
<kion> to the terminal
<lotuspsychje> kion: did you search broadcom in software centre?
<kion> yes
<leewees> thx
<lotuspsychje> kion: did you enable 'show technical packages'
<neytiri> i am having a issue with my webserver, there is secral issues, first one is phpis serving up phpmyadmin files as a downlaod, second one is namedvirtualhosts done seem to be working
<leewees> lotuspsychje, thx
<kion> yes
<lotuspsychje> leewees: np mate
<lotuspsychje> kion: nothing shows on braodcom?
<tenX> neytiri: read up on enabling php on your webserver.
<lotuspsychje> kion: how about checking additional drivers?
<kion> i will do that
<kion> one moment please
<InFlames> lotuspsychje, do you have an idea how to convert the boot partition?
<neytiri> tenX,  php is enabled it works for everything BUT phpmyadmin
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: sorry mate never installed on a mac before, but im sure if your re-ask once in a while you will get right answers
<aeon-ltd> InFlames: what are you having trouble with?
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: your mac shows in list on that url?
<kion> found the drivers it says CD/dvd ubuntu 13.04_raring ringtail_ -rlease i 386 (20130424) is required
<InFlames> lotuspsychje, the issue is i HAVE an ubuntu partition, but the only advice i get is a reinstall, it's just the boot loader, how can this be so hard?
<lotuspsychje> kion: yes try to add the cd as software source, then try a sudo apt-get update
<aeon-ltd> InFlames: what's wrong with the bootloader?
<kion> i can not find how to do that
<InFlames> aeon-ltd, the mac pro can't read it because it handles got, but it's using mbr
<lotuspsychje> kion: software centre, choose 'software sources' ontop
<lotuspsychje> kion: then in software sources add your cd as source
<kion> there is no software sources
<aeon-ltd> InFlames: so you can get to osx but not ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> InFlames: were you using refit before?
<tenX> neytiri: check the php apache config, is it restricted to specific folders maybe?
<lotuspsychje> kion: tab 'edit' on software centre
<InFlames> aeon-ltd, i have refit running via a usb, i want to eventually set it up via grub instead
<InFlames> but it can't see the partition
<aeon-ltd> InFlames: the goal is - grub to load everything? why?
<kion> there is no edit
<InFlames> the goal is to get the damn thing working :/
<InFlames> i don't care THAT much how
<neytiri> tenX, i have checked it several times before on other server i have had the exact same issue on, it usually resulted with me throwing the server out the window
<InFlames> preferably would be without refit, it's slow
<lotuspsychje> kion: you opened software centre right?
<kion> yes
<aeon-ltd> InFlames: is a few seconds really worth the trouble?
<InFlames> aeon-ltd, the fact remains it doesn't work even with refit
<lotuspsychje> kion: now you know in unity all stuff shows in the top panel, there you can find 'edit'
<tenX> neytiri: and other php placed on the same directory hierarchy works?
<kion> got it
<lotuspsychje> kion: check 'additional drivers' first
<neytiri> php in the /var/www works
<neytiri> but phpmyadmin is aliased and that doenst work
<alexxxa> How do I play mms video protocol directly embed in firefox instead of using vlc?
<lotuspsychje> kion: maybe your broadcom shows in list
<kion> ok
<Jordan_U> alexxxa: There is a VLC plugin for Firefox.
<tenX> neytiri: execution bits?
<kion> ok one moment
<neytiri> all looked correct
<neytiri> phpmyadmin was insatlled using apt-get install phpmyadmin
<alexxxa> So, when I click on link, it opens the windows whos asking for the app to open the protocol
<alexxxa> doesnt play instantly within the firefox
<tenX> neytiri: strange
<kion> it tells me waiting for required medium
<lotuspsychje> kion: insert your cdrom?
<kion> cd rom? of what
<tenX> neytiri: sounds pretty much like a configuration mistake you ran over
<lotuspsychje> kion: of ubuntu
<kion> i didnt use a cd rom
<kion> i used a flash drive
<neytiri> its the default confoguration and this has happined on every server i have tried iton
<lotuspsychje> kion: oh yes insert usb then
<kion> ok it isn't doing anything
<tenX> neytiri: but for php some steps need to be taken
<lotuspsychje> kion: if you got cable to your laptop you can install from web too
<kion> install ubuntu again?
<lotuspsychje> kion: no, get your broadcom drivers
<kion> i dont think they have them for linux
<InFlames> so aeon-ltd, any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> kion:... if you dont think they got it, why do you want help here then?
<kion> because obviously linux supports it but it does not mean the broadcom has a linux download
<auronandace> !b43 | kion
<ubottu> kion: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Jordan_U> kion: Nobody suggested downloading anything from Broadcom.
<kion> where else would i download the drivers because i can't from software center
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: did you check external links on the mac url?
<Jordan_U> kion: You can from Software Center.
<kion> no i can't i just tried it
<Jordan_U> kion: You just need to be connected to the internet via other means (like ethernet).
<kion> i am i just tried it it did not work
<Jordan_U> kion: Go to the "Software Sources" section of Software Center and uncheck your Ubuntu install media.
<kion> ok
<Jordan_U> kion: I would give you more step by step directions but I don't have a machine with Software Center installed at the moment.
<kion> there is nothing cheaked i go to addition drivers click install it says waiting for medium
<Jordan_U> kion: Please post a screenshot of the "Ubuntu Software" tab of Software Sources.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | kion
<ubottu> kion: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<kvothetech> kion: try changing your /etc/apt/sources.list to a url instead of a cd
<kion> i have no idea how to do that
<Antar> Hello
<Jordan_U> kion: It should be easy to solve this via Software Center, if it's not then well walk you through manually editing configuration files.
<kvothetech> Antar: hi
<Antar> how can i install ubuntu in Pre-installed windows 8
<Antar> hi
<kion> it will not work through software center
<kvothetech> Antar: in a vm? or in place of?
<InFlames> lotuspsychje, i guess i just have to dig, crazy this is so undocumented
<Antar> place of
<bkhl> kion: in that case: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<bkhl> Should have everything you need to know and then some.
<Antar> kvothetech
<kvothetech> Antar: download an iso of hat you want use something like unetbootin (though i thikn it's broken for later kernels/sysconfigs) to write it to an sio boot to the iso install reboot?
<kvothetech> InFlames: whats the issue?
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: this might be such warning he gets: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221211/waiting-for-required-medium-software-center
<kion> it says missing destination file operand after /etc/apt/sources/list/backup
<kion> whoops that was . after cources and list
<InFlames> kvothetech, mac pro doesn't recognize mgr partitioned ubuntu from my pc
<kion> typo
<Jordan_U> kion: Before you continue with manual editing, did you see my request for a screenshot earlier?
<tony> Question: I installed wireshark version 1.8.2-1 from a ppa on launcpad for the multiple interface capture reason. Now my problem is the interface which i monitor is up but no ip for the reason is used the the virtualbox VM for bridge interface. the wireshark can't capture packet.but the wireshark in the official ubuntu repo does..may i ask if any solution rather than reverting to official ubuntu repo package
<kion> i am getting that to you right now
<InFlames> kvothetech, if anything reminds me never to buy a mac again, it's things like this
<kvothetech> InFlames: theres about 2 billion other reasons to avoid apple and ms...anyway...so you cant see your partitions?
<InFlames> kvothetech, i know, this one is literally stopping me from using the machine however…grub starts and it just goes into grub rescue
<lotuspsychje> tony: maybe the guys from #wireshark know?
<kvothetech> tony: does it throw the card in promisucous mode monitor mode doesn't get an IP ..it's not supposed to
<kvothetech> InFlames: kk whats your / partition and /boot? /dev/sda1 and 2?
<InFlames> /dev/sda1
<kion> http://imagebin.org/258047
<BerndDasBrot> hello, i need some help. i have installed ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop. the laptop have a ati x700 graphics card and when i click on the leftupcorner the menu have green stripes
<InFlames> another thing, i was told to purge and reinstall grub, but mount was asking for a filetype, couldn't figure that out
<BerndDasBrot> sry for my bad english
<Jordan_U> kion: That's not the "Software Sources" section of Software Center.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<kvothetech> InFlames: root(hd0,0) <enter> followed by initrd <your init if you have one> <enter> kernel <your kernel> produces what
<InFlames> kvothetech, from livecd?
<kvothetech> InFlames: from the grub rescue
<kion> http://imagebin.org/258048
<lotuspsychje> BerndDasBrot: i had also issues on ati x800 with screen distortions, did you update your system?
<Jordan_U> kvothetech: Command not found because those instructions are wrong in multiple ways.
<BerndDasBrot> yes
<InFlames> oh let me fire it up
<BerndDasBrot> the software actuall thing say me i there is no update left
<kvothetech> Jordan_U: eh what'd i miss
<Phryq> hey, is there something like a 'task manager' for ubuntu?
<starkiller> llo
<starkiller> hello
<Phryq> that allows me to see which programs are running, and shut them down
<InFlames> Phryq, system info
<kion> yes Phryq go to software centre and type in task manager
<tenX> starkiller: hi
<dr_willis> or try htop Phryq  or top
<starkiller> is there any program that lets me make a sharing folder
<dr_willis> starkiller:  a windows share?   right click select share
<tenX> starkiller: what kind?
<kion> that a better picture Jordan_U
<starkiller> but im on xubuntu
<Phryq> ok, I have something called System Monitor, thanks guys
<Jordan_U> kvothetech: This is grub2, you're giving instructions which would (almost) work with a functioning grub legacy installation. If InFlames were using grub legacy with the same problem they currently have they would be at a screen saying "error 18" with no input possible at all (no rescue shell).
<BerndDasBrot> what is the reason for the green things in the left upper corner menu?
<lotuspsychje> BerndDasBrot: how about additional drivers? can you choose from there?
<BerndDasBrot> additional drivers? where? sry im a noob
<Jordan_U> kion: Better, yes. Now please post a screenshot of that same window with the "Ubuntu Software" tab selected.
<starkiller> i seen it on ubuntu but not on xubuntu  XD
<BerndDasBrot> ah in thesoftware actuall thins menu?
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lotuspsychje> BerndDasBrot: software centre/edit/software sources/additional drivers
<kvothetech> Jordan_U: well if he's dumped into a rescue then it's at least almost funtioning
<kvothetech> Jordan_U: or should be
<lotuspsychje> !info indicator-multiload | Phryq
<ubottu> Phryq: indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 179 kB, installed size 1398 kB
<BerndDasBrot> no there are no additinal drivers
<lotuspsychje> BerndDasBrot: can you take screenshot of that screen distortion?
<kion> http://imagebin.org/258049
<starkiller> lol its kind of silly im sharing my keyboard and mouse betwen  2 diferent computers xD but i cant make a sharing folder XD
<histo> starkiller: why can't you make a shared directory?
<kvothetech> starkiller: ? WHY NOT
<lotuspsychje> kion: disable the cdrom source, reboot and try again installing broadcom driver
<starkiller> im on xubuntu when i right click on a folder nothing happends XD
<Jordan_U> kion: Great. Have you tried unchecking "CDROM with Ubuntu 13.04 'Raring Ringtail' " ?
<dr_willis> starkiller:  between 2 linux boxs or linux and windows?
<BerndDasBrot> from the menu with the green things?
<Jordan_U> kion: Just doing that should stop it from asking you to insert a disk
<InFlames> kvothetech, weirdly enough, now i just get a blinking cursor, maybe something has completely broke the system now
<lotuspsychje> BerndDasBrot: yes so we get an idea of what it actually is
<starkiller> i have 10 computers so ill be nice to linux and windows xD
<histo> !samba | starkiller
<ubottu> starkiller: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kion> will try
<BerndDasBrot> how should i sendyou this?
<tenX> starkiller: better start with one
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: you the guy that wanted to install ubuntu server right
<kion> i uncheck it and i don't even have an option to download it
<lotuspsychje> !screenshot | BerndDasBrot
<ubottu> BerndDasBrot: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<BerndDasBrot> ok
<dr_willis> starkiller:  you will want to read up on samba then
<starkiller> yea XD but i dont think im gonna have the time to do that so ill just make sharing folders and stuff XD
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: did you succeed installing ubuntu server last time?
<starkiller> ill reasearch samba XD thankyou dr will :)
<dr_willis> samba can do more then just simple shares
<starkiller> i did:P but i did it on a virtual computer XD
<tenX> starkiller: no time no gain
<dr_willis> starkiller:  look into ssh and winscp on windows also
<kion> what do i do now?
<starkiller> wow everyone its so helpfull today XD thank you XD
<histo> starkiller: wth is XD?
<tenX> starkiller: surprisingly
<lotuspsychje> kion: if you unchecked software source, try a reboot and retry install broadcom driver
<lotuspsychje> *cdrom source
<kion> will do
<starkiller> XD its my happy face, after years of chatting on msn messanger XD i cant get ridoff it :P
<Phryq> hey, so I close TorChat, then when I try to open it again I get "Something, probably another TorChat instance, is already listening at 127.0.0.1:11009. You must create another profile using different ports to be able to start TorChat a second time."
<BerndDasBrot> i havealso another question. how can i deactivate the music search
<tony> lotuspsychje, : thanks for the response i already post the same message in the wireshark channel but still no responce..
<histo> Phryq: aparently torchat is still running. Try: ps aux | grep torchat
<Phryq> I tried closing "tor"using the system monitor, and can't find any process that looks like it might be TorChat
<alexxxa> How to hide skype call recorder from system tray?
<lotuspsychje> tony: oh ok, you can re-ask your issue once in a while in chat, someone might answer it
<rypervenche> alexxxa: You can't.
<rypervenche> alexxxa: Not that I know of at least.
<Phryq> histo, here's my output, http://pastie.org/7924979
<alexxxa> There must be a way always. It´s open source :D
<BerndDasBrot> how can i deactivate the music search
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I remember few years back there was a feature in Ubuntu that when I put my pointer over a song it starts playing till I keep my pointer there. How can I get that feature in Ubuntu 13.04?
<tony> kvothetech, :Tnx for the responce, Yup in the wireshark option interface i can enable promiscous mode..
<histo> Phryq: kill 6693    if you want the other instance to die
<Phryq> "bash: kill: (6693) - No such process"
<kion> i restarted it did not work
<histo> c2tarun: that was part of nautilus... a preview feature it isn't there in your file browser?
<c2tarun> histo, I don't think so. Let me chk again
<lotuspsychje> BerndDasBrot: you can install unity tweak tool for tweaking your system
<Phryq> I accidentally killed 7794 though; hope it wasn't too important! ;)
<lotuspsychje> kion: you get same medium error on trying the broadcom install?
<c2tarun> histo, well at least song is not playing when I am putting pointer over it.
<histo> Phryq: perhaps it's dead already then..  ps aux | grep torchat
<c2tarun> histo, do you have this feature?
<histo> c2tarun: in the dash or in the file browser?
<c2tarun> histo, in file browser
<kion> it says it downloads all the way but then the device says its not working properly
<Phryq> "q         7699  0.0  0.0  13580   956 pts/1    S+   11:26   0:00 grep --color=auto torchat"
<histo> c2tarun: I don't have 13.04 to test right now.
<histo> Phryq: you're good now it's not running
<Phryq> so I guess I should kill 7699?
<BerndDasBrot> but how can i disablethe music search
<histo> Phryq: no 7699 is the grep pid
<histo> !kill | Phryq
<ubottu> Phryq: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lotuspsychje> kion: so you been able to install the driver?
<c2tarun> histo, hmm.... which version are you on? and is it working there?
<Phryq> but I'm stil getting that same error when I try to run it
<histo> c2tarun: currently not using ubuntu.
<kion> apparently
<lotuspsychje> kion: can you pickup new wifi connections?
<histo> c2tarun: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64968/how-do-i-enable-mp3-preview
<kion> it doesn't even register a wifi period
<lotuspsychje> kion: you see the wifi icon?
<kion> no there is not one
<lotuspsychje> kion: you might need a specific b43 driver
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | kion
<ubottu> kion: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BerndDasBrot> howcan i make a screenshot?
<starkiller> Omg i had this gigolo, i just typed my ip adress and open in Thunar 1.6.2 my other computer xD this is great no need for a server xD
<c2tarun> histo, I think that'l solve my problem :) thanks a lot
<histo> lotuspsychje: more like firmware for the driver that is currently running
<kion> how would i find that
<histo> c2tarun: you may find a newer answer searching askubuntu
<histo> kion: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<c2tarun> histo,  okay, I'll search for mp3 preview in askubuntu
<kion> 13.04
<BerndDasBrot> how to take screenshot?
<histo> kion: system settings > software sources > hardware driver (tab)
<c2tarun> BerndDasBrot, PrintScrn
<histo> BerndDasBrot: print screen button
<kion> ok let me get there
<kion> there is not a harddrive tab
<histo> kion: hardware
<robotti> no sound on ubuntu 13.04 over HDMI!
<robotti> why?
<kion> no hardware either
<histo> kion: system settings > hardware  ??? They keep moving it around in each version
<c2tarun> histo, yeah, there is no hardware, what are you suggesting him for?
<kion> nope no hardware
<InFlames> kvothetech, i fixed it with the refit partition manager
<histo> kion: in a terminal try jockey-gtk
<lotuspsychje> !yay | InFlames
<ubottu> InFlames: Glad you made it! :-)
<histo> c2tarun: where the stupid additional drivers application got moved to
<kion> ok
<c2tarun> histo, its by the name of additional drivers :)
<c2tarun> at same place
<InFlames> :]
<histo> c2tarun: Good they moved it back now... with a different name.
<histo> kion: do you have an option there to add firmware for your broadcom card?
<BerndDasBrot> the screenshot doesnt work:(
<robotti> does anybody know why no sound on ubuntu 13.04 using HDMI?
<histo> !sound | robotti
<ubottu> robotti: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
 * c2tarun think that Ubuntu is surviving so much change because its used by the people who are ready to adapt to something new. Digg and Windows 8 is perfect example of Canonical doing wrong.
<kion> says command not found and i dont know
<histo> kion: system settings > Additional drivers
<deathmager> hello
<histo> kion: or hit the dash key and start typing driver
<histo> deathmager: hola
<robotti> histo: it does not help
<deathmager> i need help.. can someone teach me how to use irc
<histo> deathmager: /j #help
<deathmager> totally new here
<histo> deathmager: well this is a channel for ubuntu support
<BerndDasBrot> can you help me without picture?
<histo> !who | BerndDasBrot
<ubottu> BerndDasBrot: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<robotti> ubuntu settings cannot show hdmi output after update
<BerndDasBrot> !who
<histo> robotti: what video drivers are you using?
<kion> nothing shows up
<BerndDasBrot> oh sry
<histo> kion: what broadcom chipset do you have?
<robotti> histo: nvidia
<kion> 4311 802.11 g/b
<robotti> histo: it worked well on ubuntu 12.10, but after update to 13.04 hdmi outputs are gone.
<histo> kion: lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<kion> doesnt work tried it
<histo> robotti: How did you install your nvidia driver from the repo or from nvidia.com?
<histo> kion: what's that?
<robotti> histo: xorg-edgers
<robotti> histo: it is same with all drivers
<robotti> histo: and it is common problem
<kion> lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<robotti> histo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139206
<histo> robotti: make sure you are currently using an nvidia driver, and also check alsamixer and switch outputs
<histo> kion: it had no output?
<sarge1221> Does anyone know away to make the 12.04 GUI have a entry area so we can type in folder paths and navigate to them?
<Ben64> sarge1221: ctrl+l ?
<BerndDasBrot> @histo what can i do when there are in the left upper corner green shapes when i click to the button
<robotti> histo: it is broken with radeon, nvidia and also intel hardware
<robotti> hdmi output
<histo> BerndDasBrot: use the dash key instead to install the drivers you need.
<robotti> histo: I am using nvidia driver
<kion> output?
<robotti> histo: and I already checked alsamixer
<histo> robotti: what's aplay -L show?
<BerndDasBrot> @histo what do you mean?
<histo> kion: output from the command: lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<histo> BerndDasBrot: What type of video card do you have?
<leewees> my ubuntu doesn't boot because of some intramfs error.  it goes to busybox when i select ubuntu on grub screen
<BerndDasBrot> @histo a very old amd x700
<leewees> anyone know how to fix this?
<histo> !ati | BerndDasBrot
<ubottu> BerndDasBrot: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<robotti> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676537/
<histo> leewees: what's the error?
<kion> command not found
<leewees> histo, it just goes to a busybox shell and says (intramfs)
<leewees> it doesn't boot, i guess it doesn't find the kernel or something, i dunno
<histo> kion: make sure you are typing it properly
<BerndDasBrot> @histo i determinate the graphics card (Mobility Radeon X700)
<robotti> histo: what you think?
<histo> robotti: well hdmi is there you just have to choose it as an output with either an asoundrc or with whatever mixer you are using.
<robotti> histo: I am using pulseaudio
<histo> BerndDasBrot: follow the instructions from ubottu
<robotti> histo: but it just does not show up there
<histo> robotti: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples#HDMI_output_configuration  Check this section out and runt hat test
<histo> kion: any luck?
<kion> it says ethernet controller (0200): broadcom corporation bcm4401-b0 100base-tx [14e4:170c] (rev02
<kion> and
<histo> kion: 170c hrm...
<kion> network controller (0280) broadcom corproation bcm4311 802.11b/g WLAN {14e4:4311)
<joker_> i just compiled something in g++, and when I want to run the executable it doesn't do anything at all ._.
<joker_> am I supposed to run it from the terminal every single time? can't it open a window by itself?
<Jordan_U> kion: Please run "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal, then go back to the hardware drivers tab and I expect you will see options for your card again.
<histo> kion: do you have internet access?
<histo> kion: if so sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter  should pull the proper firmware
<robotti> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676549/
<robotti> histo: it does not work
<kion> i have the firmware downloaded it isnt working
<histo> robotti: I have no idea what language that is
<robotti> histo: finnish
<histo> kion: try what jordan_u said perhaps you need the sta driver
<kion> i did
<histo> kion: and what did additonal drivers say?
<robotti> histo: Error opening audio: There is not device
<robotti> there are no device
<kion> nothing
<robotti> basically not working with this kernel
<histo> robotti: try with sudo
<joker_> how can I get the current path in nautilus?
<histo> kion: nothing where?
<histo> joker_: ctrl+l
<kion> additional drivers
<joker_> thx
<histo> kion: Nothing is showing at all?
<Jordan_U> kion: Did you see my latest suggestion?
<histo> kion: did you apt-get update?
<joker_> yay everything works with full path :D
<kion> no no amd yes
<histo> kion: paste the output of lscpi -k
<robotti> histo: no difference
<histo> !paste | kion
<ubottu> kion: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> robotti: very strange
<robotti> histo: it is not. it is common problem with hdmi
<histo> robotti: I'm at a loss perhaps try some of the suggestions fromt he sound troubleshooting guide then I guess.
<kion> i cant now no internet is working on it
<kion> wait maybe i know a way
<histo> robotti: I fought with getting hdmi sound output working with debian also. I eneded up having to create a asoundrc file if I remember correctly. But aplay should be letting you play to the device.
<robotti> histo: it is known kernel bug with shipped ubuntu 13.04
<histo> kion: how exactly did you run apt-get update with no internet then?  I was under the impression that you had internet via wire etc...
<histo> robotti: okay then why ask in here if you already know it's a bug?
<calamity> Hullo all. Does anyone know if Unity is going to remain the default installation?
<Jordan_U> histo: At first Hardware Drivers was showing a "driver" available 9whcn kion first came in) but it couldn't install it because when kion tried to install it they were asked to insert a CD. After unchecking the CD in the software sources they no longer see "drivers" available. My guess is that the drivers are not listed because apt sees no packages available at all, as the CD entry has been removed and the available packages from ...
<kion> i had it and then it was gone
<Jordan_U> ... the internet based repositories aren't known because a succcessfull "apt-get update" has not happened yet.
<robotti> histo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1169761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169984 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "duplicate for #1169761 3.8.0-18 HDMI audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" [High,Fix committed]
<robotti> histo: I am been waiting for two weeks to working kernel with hdmi output
<robotti> working hdmi output
<Jordan_U> histo: So while I have to leave now, I think that you should continue pursuing the "apt-get update" angle until you're sure that the process has completed successfully (and that the needed repositories are enabled).
<histo> robotti: so what is your question?
<histo> Jordan_U: Yes I know.
<robotti> histo: how to fix audio?
<histo> robotti: Read the bug
<robotti> I already did
<Jordan_U> histo: Thanks, figured you did :)
<joker_> should I buy an nvidia or ati card?
<robotti> And I am not able to find solution and that why I am asking help.
<joker_> I mean I have an ATI one but the driver is for an ancient kernel version and
<joker_> I am afraid that they'll deprecate my new card as well
<joker_> so I want to be safe >.<
<robotti> histo: how to install older kernel?
<robotti> histo: 3.8.0-17
<robotti> because it seems to be working there.
<histo> robotti: Is this a new install or did you upgrade to 13.04?
<robotti> I did upgrade
<robotti> from 12.10
<histo> robotti: then you should have older kernels available in grub
<histo> robotti: hold shift while booting and select an older kernel from the grub menu and confirm that he problem is solved.
<robotti> from release 12.10?
<histo> I have to go also
<kion> i have all the broadcom stuff downloaded it still doesnt work
<robotti> histo: I booted with 3.5.0-30 kernel. and hdmi is working :)
<robotti> so it is kernel bug
<robotti> and same bug is bugging me also intel and radeon hardware
<robotti> I think it is critical bug
<dr_willis>  
<dr_willis> if you mean the hdmi audio bug. its a known issue
<dr_willis> i used a 3.9 kernel and got mine working
<entra> hey everybody
<entra> just installed 13.04 on my netbook to try it out and it works pretty great
<Phryq> hey, is there a way to send audio output to my windows phone through bluetooth?
<entra> just have a noob question
<Phryq> I want to plug speakers into my phone, and in essence turn my speakers into wireless speakers
<dr_willis> Phryq:  to play music or you want all sounds?
<entra> is there a way to put icons on the desktop besides dragging them?  doesn't seen to work to drag them onto dekstop
<Phryq> to play music and watch movies
<dr_willis> entra:  icons for what? put them in the Desktop directory perhaps
<Antar> i have a problem in installing ubuntu in pre-installed windows 8
<Antar> i cant boot through the usb
<entra> just program icons, I can't seem to copy past any from software center to desktop or directory :/
<dr_willis> entra:  find the apps .desktop launcher file and copy it to youe Desktop directory
<Antar> please
<dr_willis> but having lots of icons on the desktop is just... clutterd  ;)
<Antar> i have a problem in installing ubuntu in pre-installed windows 8 , i cant boot through the usb
<dr_willis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<InFlames> anyone know how to get netflix working with the updated silverlight?
<dr_willis> 'through the usb'  means what?
<dr_willis> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<Antar> from usb sorry
<InFlames> dr_willis, that one has ceased functioning for me, i believe due to the silverlight update
<dr_willis> Antar:  and how did you make the usb? and what does it do exactly?
<entra> dr_willis : thx, will try that
<InFlames> i will check the bug reports
<AleXa> how to remove some app icon from xfce panel
<dr_willis> InFlames:  i imagine they will update it soon then.
<InFlames> i hope so, it makes me sad, it was great, then microsoft forced an update :[
<Antar> dr_willis i created the live usb by lili usb creator
<dr_willis> Antar:  try a different tool perhaps
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux has alternatives
<Antar> i tried
<Antar> i tried unetbootin and pendrivelinux
<Phryq> will it hurt for me to just experiment installing things like "bluetooth support" etc?
<Antar> dr_willis i think windows 8 cause the probleme
<peyam> What is the best music player for linux which I can control the base and other stuff with. not just the valume?
<dr_willis> Antar:  i dont use windows8 so no idea on that
<rigo> what if i install to a 12.10 a raring 3.9 kernel?
<dr_willis> peyam:  many of them have web interface/controls
<Antar> ok
<peyam> dr_willis: yes but they are very simple. I m looking for something like Winamp.
<dr_willis> i rhink theres a systemwide  mixer in some ppa's
<Phryq> peyam, VLC
<peyam> Phryq: no base controll and stuff
<Phryq> there's an EQ
<peyam> what is EQ?
<Phryq> click the button on the bottem panel that looks like 3 crosses/Ts
<rigo> hm?
<Solstick> amsg hello all
<Phryq> peyam, It's a thing that lets you control bass, treble, etc
<peyam> yes
<peyam> there
<peyam> hahaha
<Phryq> but gives you a lot more details
<peyam> I feel so stupif
<FloodBot1> peyam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phryq> np
<peyam> thank you sir
<maui> hi
<Phryq> I ask stupid questions all the time; I'm glad I can help someone
<maui> how do i make ubuntu stop blackening the screen after inactivity?
<maui> i want the screen on all the time
<peyam> Power option? maui
<Phryq> you probly don't want to raise the 60hz too much though
<rigo> and can someone answer my stupid question? :)
<maui> peyam, i already set that on
<Phryq> go more around the 100 hz option
<peyam> rigo: what was your question?
<kion> is there a way to make your FN keys work on ubuntu
<dr_willis> kion:  mine all work
<rigo> amm.. what if i install the 3.9 kernel to a 12.10 ubuntu?
<peyam> kion: My fn keys work perfectly. but I use xubuntu
<kion> mine do not
<peyam> rigo: I have 3.5.... and it works fine
<rigo> i had 3.6.3 (seems the latest quantal for me) and it was just fine. but i like to be up to date :D
<alexxxa> folks, please, anyone who can give me the hint. How do I remove some icon app from xfce panel? Google says that I have to edit some particular file of an installed app, if no GUI option. This is 3 minute job, which would save me an hour of unnecesery searching
<peyam> I have 3.5.0-30 and I updated it yestarday. haha
<dr_willis> i got 3.9 in quantal ;)
<maui> anyone here has free timeto create a linux version (much more simplified) the windows program ''infomagic''?
<peyam> alexxxa: you go to .desktop files
<rigo> but im not sure that 3.9 kernel is 100% compatible with the fgrlx
<dr_willis> maui:  and infomagic does what?
<maui> factsfacts.com/IMagic
<kion> great now it won't even detect my wired connection anyone know how to fix this
<rigo> cause ubuntu 13.04 + fglrx brings vsync error and 100% cpu usage
<maui> its a simple thing but it helps a lot with organisation to prepare an essay with quotes
<maui> i was told to try wine
<peyam> alexxxa: give me a minut. Ive done it before. let me remember. do you want to remove it from Setting Manager or what panel?
<maui> but its too complicated for me
<dr_willis> wine  thewindowsapp.exe   is complicated?
<maui> how do i sudo that?:)
<peyam> alexxxa: /usr/share/applications
<dr_willis> sudo? you dont use sudo with wine..
<jrtappers> Can a casio fx-9750GII be programmed and communicated with on ubuntu?
<usr13> maui: You don't
<Bitbyte> hey guys any one got any good resources for setting up a domain using active directory on ubuntu or can it not be done
<jrtappers> Bitbyte, Why? There may be a better way to achieve it
<peyam> jrtappers: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4423963/casio-basic-programming
<Bitbyte> I'm looking to setup a domain but right now ubuntus already on the server so its either go off an install server 2008 or try on ubuntu
<jrtappers> peyam, That seems windows based, am I reading it wrong
<peyam> jrtappers: sorry
<jrtappers> peyam, No need, trying to help is important, and any help is good.
<jrtappers> Bitbyte, googling now, does it have to be AD?
<peyam> jrtappers: I not finding anything im sorry. What do you want to program in it?
<Bitbyte> ive been doing the same but not finding too much on it, just wanting to build a fully functional network possible to a corporate standard
<beginner_> hi. i'm trying to get a dual monitor setup to work in ubuntu 13.04 (unity) with two separate desktops at two different resolutions. is there a way to do it? extending one desktop to cover both displays works well, but looks bad because of the same resolution on different displays.
<jrtappers> peyam, I can do programming :D Its getting it to talk to ubuntu thats the problem
<peyam> beginner_: ubuntu or xubuntu?
<dr_willis> beginner_:  what video card?
<peyam> beginner_: use andr
<dr_willis> i can set different res on my nvidia monitors
<jrtappers> Bitbyte, Whats the network like?
<peyam> jrtappers: :)
<Bitbyte> well at the moment its a small home network just a router and wireless router with server and several devices attached. but to get better with networks and corporate infrastructure I'm gunner try build my own
<beginner_> peyam: ubuntu, unity. dr_willis: amd radeon (7970). tried to set up "multi-desktop" layout in catalyst control center, but it made one screen "disabled" so that the ubuntu system setting thingy couldn't detect it anymore ...
<jrtappers> beginner_, CCC is odd, Try to use it only for changing the desktop size combined
<beginner_> jrtappers: alright. but how do i achieve what i want then?
<jrtappers> beginner_, The display settings gives a lot of control, and you can change the res
<beginner_> jrtappers: the "default" ubuntu settings thing?
<jrtappers> beginner_, Yes, its less buggy and glichy than CCC
<jrtappers> Bitbyte, Sorry for the delay, For a simple server I find Zentyal good
<pero_p> hi, assume i have downloading a torrent file. if i run an upgrade for libtorrent(the torrent downloader uses libtorrent) what happens? do the download corrupt or restart or what?!
<Bitbyte> ill give it a god
<Bitbyte> thanks anyway
<jrtappers> Bitbyte, The free version is good, its based on ubuntu
<beginner_> jrtappers: i always get "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied: required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3600, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(3360, 1680)", like about a million others. i tried to google that message, didn't find a solution.
<pero_p> beginner_, what a big display LOL
<beginner_> jrtappers: but it seems like it doesn't want different resolutions, but only twice the same one.
<jrtappers> beginner_, You have a virtual "Desktop" and your screens, they are put together to give the "Desktop"
<beginner_> pero_p: one 22 inc and one 24 inch display. not too extraordinary i think?
<m4jid> hi
<pero_p> m4jid, salam :D
<m4jid> i have dell latitude e6500 with broadcom wireless chipser
<jrtappers> beginner_, Changing the Size of the desktop is the only reason I use CCC
<pero_p> beginner_, yeah
<m4jid> i installed broadcom sta driver but not working everytime i boot up?!!
<beginner_> jrtappers: yes, and i want two separate desktops. that seems like the only way to get two separate resolutions running. extending one desktop to cover two monitors is not a problem, but looks very bad.
<jrtappers> beginner_, two desktops is odd to use, you want two screens of different sizes, change it in CCC to big sizes, then to normal in Displays
<m4jid> any help ?
<pero_p> m4jid, maybe you should disable default ubuntu driver and enable your current installed driver?@
<m4jid> how?
<lnxnt> I booted an ubuntu live cd on a desktop computer with three sata disks, but they don't appear in /dev/s** - ubuntu 6.06. What is the problem? The disks are all fine by the way.
<jrtappers> lnxnt, Typo?
<dr_willis> lnxnt:  6.06? egads
<pero_p> hi, assume i have downloading a torrent file. if i run an upgrade for libtorrent(the torrent downloader uses libtorrent) what happens? do the download corrupt or restart or what?!
<dr_willis> thats a 7 yr old os....
<qwebirc255852> greetings, is it possible to to specify a DNS server per IP range/route ? I have my LAN, a WIFI-WAN, and internet. The WIFI-WAN connents to a WUG and they have their own domain names (somesite.ptawag = 172.x.y.z). So I want all connections 172.x.y.z/16 to use DNS 172.1.1.1, and the rest to use my ISP DNS. thanks in advance
<jrtappers> pero_p, Depends, I would wait till it finnishes
<dr_willis> pero_p:  Ive never seen it being an issue
<lnxnt> dr_willis: don't know the disk was lying around and I needed some "dd" so I just booted that. Wasn't there any sata 7 years ago? ;)
<dr_willis> lnxnt:  I dont think so
<Bitbyte> jrtappers: zentyal looks good but includes a full reinstall, would have thought ubuntu server has these feautres
<lnxnt> oh ok ^^
<lnxnt> hmm well is there a way to get it working?
<jrtappers> Bitbyte, It probably does, but Zentyal makes it a lot easier :D and
<Bitbyte> hahah fair do's
<pero_p> jrtappers, tnx
<beginner_> jrtappers: i'll try that again. but last time i tried setting different resolution for both screens in CCC, it automatically changed the "mode" to "multiple desktops" (where previously it was "one desktop over multiple screens"), then after rebooting, ubuntu system settings didn't detect the second display at all ...
<jrtappers> Bitbyte, Its based on ubuntu, so you can transfer your knowledge
<pero_p> dr_willis, i just wanted to know how linux handle these situations
<jrtappers> pero_p, This is not about linux as much as the program your using
<m4jid> any help ?
<sarge1221> One more random question but is there anyway to install Japanese character support for vlc music player? Anything with them show up as squares. :(
<dr_willis> pero_p:  i imagine the old libs stay in ram untill the ap exits
<jrtappers> m4jid, Does it work at any time?
<m4jid> yes
<jrtappers> m4jid, What do you do to get it to work?
<Bitbyte> jrtappers: I'm gunner take a look at this http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-setup-ubuntu-business-box-server-ubb-part-1 and then try zentyal later
<m4jid> i just install from Hardware drivers in ubuntu
<jrtappers> Bitbyte, Ok
<m4jid> sometime it works and sometimes not
<jrtappers> m4jid, is it working now?
<m4jid> i think maybe the driver is blacklisted?
<m4jid> no :(
<Bitbyte> the business box looks like a good setup
<pero_p> dr_willis, i'm thinking like you, but testing it with a 10GB downloaded torrent would cause crying... :D
<jrtappers> Bitbyte, Webmin is useful
<pero_p> bye
<kennyngston> hey
<jrtappers> m4jid, try lsusb and lspci, see if it shows up
<kennyngston> does anyone know why do i have two laptop screens by default in xubuntu?
<minas> when I hibernate my laptop and then resume, the bluetooth indicator dissappears. is there a way to fix this?
<m4jid> lsusb :Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0a5c:5801 Broadcom Corp.
<m4jid> jrtappers, lspci: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<maui> i downloaded infomagic.exe, and wine
<jrtappers> dmesg | grep "wlan0"
<maui> what am i supposed to do now?
<jrtappers> maui, What are you doing?
<m4jid> jrtappers, i have this in /etc/modeprobe.d/blacklist.conf:# replaced by b43 and ssb.
<m4jid> blacklist bcm43xx
<m4jid> last time when wifi works it detected as eth1 !!!
<maui> it worked:)
<jrtappers> m4jid, That is odd
<maui> nevermind, i figured it
<m4jid> yep
<jrtappers> m4jid, try removing bcm43 from blacklist
<m4jid> you mean bcm43xx
<jrtappers> m4jid, yeah
<m4jid> can please chek this link plz
<m4jid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1164103
<jrtappers> no info on casio
<jrtappers> m4jid, What happened with the command I asked you to run?
<m4jid> which command ?
<jrtappers> dmesg | grep "wlan0"
<m4jid> remove from blacklist?
<m4jid2> jrtappers, its me i have to restart my latptop
<jrtappers> m4jid2, ok
<jrtappers> m4jid2, Did that command return anything?
<kennyngston> guys, are there any stable solution for hybrid graphics for ubuntu for ati/intel graphics?
<m4jid2> no because this morning i was angry with driver and just remove it :p let me install it again
<jrtappers> kennyngston, I tried, I couldn't, tell me if you manage!
<oooaaaoooo1> hi guys i need some help using brctl to bridge my wlan0 to br0 but it says operation not supported
<jrtappers> oooaaaoooo1, Is that a bridge to a bridge?
<oooaaaoooo1> jrtappers: br0 is the bridge and wlan0 is my wireless interface which is (connected to a wifi router)
<jrtappers> oooaaaoooo1, Are you trying to share wifi over ethernet?
<oooaaaoooo1> jrtappers: im trying to get qemu to access the internet via a bridge
<devjustforfun_> i have a problem with recovery oem mode of my netbook. i was installed ubuntu as a dual boot operation system. and after that f9 key press before GRUB not do anything. But my recovery partition still exist. Any help or suggestion?
<jrtappers> oooaaaoooo1, Usualy you bridge two interfaces, I havent delt with qemu much
<oooaaaoooo1> jrtappers: im following this http://linux-tips-wastland.blogspot.com.au/2010/10/vde-and-qemu.html
<jrtappers> oooaaaoooo1, Why qwmu over virtualbox?
<jrtappers> *qemu
<oooaaaoooo1> jrtappers: lol good question. im familiarizing myself with it
<jrtappers> oooaaaoooo1, Ok
<kennyngston> jrtappers: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205112/how-do-i-get-amd-intel-hybrid-graphics-drivers-to-work
<kennyngston> have you tried that?
<jrtappers> kennyngston, Oh, I meant on desktop, with integrated and a card :S
<kennyngston> :D
<kennyngston> thats easier. you got yourself a hardware mux
<kennyngston> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hybrid_graphics
<jrtappers> kennyngston, At the same time
<rigo> which kernel do u suggest on 12.10 anyway? (the tevii s471 doesnt works fine with 3.5) is 3.6.3 the latest stable for quantal?
<lotuspsychje> devjustforfun_: what do you want to fix?
<jrtappers> Open Driver + Closed Driver = Problem
<devjustforfun_> <lotuspsychje> i want to install fresh windows 7 from my recovery partition and after that install fresh ubuntu.
<jrtappers> Is there a wine USB pass through?
<jrtappers> Actually, that wouldnt work, ubuntu doesnt see it :S
<bekks> jrtappers: no.
<lotuspsychje> devjustforfun_: are you sure you did not wipe the w7 recovery partition?
<namoamitabuddha> Is there any lightweight tool to view .ps files?
<devjustforfun_> <lotuspsychje> but my recovery mode right know broken when i press f9 nothing happened. but my recovery partition still exist.
<lotuspsychje> devjustforfun_: can you still enter grub?
<devjustforfun_> <lotuspsychje> yes i have the RECOVERY partision of 20GB.
<devjustforfun_> <lotuspsychje> yes i can enter to grub
<devjustforfun_> <lotuspsychje> but in grub i cant see my recovery boot
<jrtappers> How do I get info on what is happening on usb ports
<lotuspsychje> devjustforfun_: maybe do a sudo update-grub
<jrtappers> I want to know if it sees something, its missing from lsusb
<bekks> jrtappers: Using wine - no chance.
<bekks> jrtappers: If its missing from lsusb, check dmesg.
<jrtappers> bekks, nothing
<jrtappers> bekks, hard to see in all the errors
<devjustforfun_> <lotuspsychje> i was try that but grub not found my partition.
<bekks> jrtappers: Pastebin the entire output of dmesg please.
<devjustforfun_> <lotuspsychje> * recovery partition boot loader
<m4jid2> jrtappers, ok i reinstalled sta driver , remove it from blacklist.conf
<lotuspsychje> devjustforfun_: might be interesting to pastebin your fstab output here
<m4jid2> rfkill list all said that my wlan0 not blocked
<m4jid2> iwconfig and ifconfig still know my wlan as eth1!!!
<surio> devjustforfun_: Are you able to log into ubuntu and windows ?
<m4jid2> and ubuntu network manager cannot detect my wireless !!
<surio> in their existing state ?
<bekks> m4jid2: The name of the interface is irrelevant. The name is chosen by the driver.
<m4jid2> bekks, not problem but it not working
<jrtappers> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676727/
<m4jid2> my driver installed without problem but i still dont have wifi connection
<jrtappers> m4jid2, is it still blacklisted?
<m4jid2> no
<bekks> m4jid2: That does not depend on the name. And which driver did you install, and how did you do it?
<lotuspsychje> devjustforfun_:how about you single boot ubuntu and loose w7 for good :p
<bekks> jrtappers: Did you pastebin your dmesg output yet?
<surio> devjustforfun_: Are you able to log into ubuntu and windows in its present state ?
<m4jid2> broadcom sta driver i installed it from ubuntu repo from Hardware Driver GUI interface in ubuntu 10.04
<devjustforfun_> <lotuspsychje> it's good but windows 7 need for test site looking in many browsers
<bekks> m4jid2: So you are on 10.04 yet?
<rigo> to be more specific...
<m4jid2> LTS
<m4jid2> yes
<jrtappers> bekks, sent you link
<rigo> which one should i choose the 3.6.0 or the 3.6.3?
<jrtappers> bekks, <jrtappers> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676727/
<michael1> how can i download movies here/
<bekks> rigo: For what?
<lotuspsychje> !warez | michael1
<ubottu> michael1: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<surio> devjustforfun_: If you can log into windows, try making a recovery media using the recovery media creator software (usually) supplied by the oem
<surio> ^^ either on usb or dvd
<jrtappers> Does that include playing DVD's?
<devjustforfun_> <lotuspsychje>  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6dt1tenzhn2tvhw/0cDwSi0ht1
<surio> devjustforfun_: http://pastie.org is preferred
<rigo> for ubuntu 12.10 and xbmc frodo.
<jrtappers> bekks, Its a casio programmable calculator
<devjustforfun_> <surio> problem is that in windows my gui not loaded
<devjustforfun_> <surio> and i don't know how software for recovery named
<surio> How far can you boot before it fails
<surio> Windows 7 ?
<bekks> jrtappers: And whats the output of lsusb?
<jrtappers> bekks, Nothing for it
<devjustforfun_> <surio> 2 weeks ago
<lotuspsychje> lol
<devjustforfun_> <surio> finish my work not correctly and it's broken after that
<bekks> jrtappers: I guess its in lines 691-693
<lotuspsychje> devjustforfun_: i think what surio means is how far can your computer boot windows, until it crash
<surio> devjustforfun_: Q1) Windows 7 ?  Q2) lotuspsychje explained if for me. lotuspsychje Thanks mate
<lotuspsychje> surio: his w7 partition doesnt show in fstab
<devjustforfun_> lotuspsychje no i have w7 partision
<rigo> hm?
<bekks> lotuspsychje: Why should it?
<devjustforfun_> <lotuspsychje> but i haven't windows 7 recovery partition.
<lotuspsychje> devjustforfun_: you just told me you have a 20gig recovery partition?
<bekks> devjustforfun_: Then you deleted it, or the manufacturer did you create it.
<devjustforfun_> <lotuspsychje> i have one and but i can't boot to recovery mode of that partition.
<devjustforfun_> <lotuspsychje> i have an access to windows 7 command line
<surio> devjustforfun_: type sudo fdisk -l and paste the output to http://pastie.org and share here
<bekks> devjustforfun_: Because a recovery partition is not used for recovery booting - it holds the images to be burned to dvd, e.g.
<jrtappers> bekks I don't think its an intel hub
<surio> bekks, lotuspsychje Let him paste fdisk -l values, then we can let him take a course of action
<jrtappers> .
<bekks> surio: I dont see any action to take in repairing windows in here.
<jrtappers2> bekks, This is jrtappers, network went odd
<lotuspsychje> bekks: we can support dualboot right?
<devjustforfun_> http://pastie.org/7925297
<bekks> lotuspsychje: Sure we can. But he is struggling with a non-booting windows which crashes at booting into the GUI. Thats avwindows issue.
<rigo> nevermind i install the 3.6.3 i used thatone before. until the fglrx driver will be compatible with the 13.04/13.10
<devjustforfun_> /dev/sda1              63    45062324    22531131   1c  Hidden W95 FAT32 (LBA) that my recovery partition i think.
<surio> devjustforfun_: You can use a tool like GParted to extract the contents of /dev/sda1
<surio> as an img file. Then you write it to a DVD/CD and try booting from that
<bekks> surio: That willnot work.
<surio> If that is your recovery partition, it will automatically take you through the motions
<lotuspsychje> devjustforfun_: and you can join ##windows to recovery help
<surio> bekks: Not? Why ?
<bekks> surio: _Because it is not holding a bootable dvd image.
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | devjustforfun_
<ubottu> devjustforfun_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<surio> bekks: He might as will try iy
<surio> try it
<devjustforfun_> extract information from /dev/sda1  it's 20 GB how can i write it to cd/dvd
<bekks> devjustforfun_: You cant.
<devjustforfun_> maybe i should write something in GRUB configuration to add loader to recovery
<bekks> devjustforfun_: First, you have to know how to use that recovery partition. ##windows might help.
<surio> devjustforfun_: in that case extract first, then use dd to write to usb/flash and boot gtom that ?
<surio> devjustforfun_: maybe bekks is right try there first
<devjustforfun_> <surio> i have flash only 8GB
<surio> devjustforfun_: What bekks sadi. Try that other channel first
<devjustforfun_> ok
<devjustforfun_> i will try
<devjustforfun_> thanks
<voxadam> I'm trying to copy a file from a Ubuntu VM on a Windows 7 host from the VM to the host. I created a directory on my Windows desktop, shared it, but I can't mount it using
<bekks> voxadam: Using vbox, just use vbox shared folders.
<Dr_willis> voxadam,  or use ssh + winscp to transfer stuff.
<Dr_willis> if its just a few things to move around
<voxadam> I'm trying to copy a file from a Ubuntu VM on a Windows 7 host from the VM to the host. I created a directory on my Windows desktop, shared it, but I can't mount it using "sudo mount -t cifs //Drogon/Users/Adam/Desktop/test/ ~/test". All I get is a Permission Denied error
<voxadam> SSH is a good idea
<Dr_willis> vbox has its own special  shareing method also that i use.
<bekks> voxadam: Using vbox, just use vbox shared folders.
<Dr_willis> but you need the guest addations installed on the guest os.
<Dr_willis> and you enable the special vbox shares from the vbox settinge befor you start the guest
<bekks> voxadam: Besides that - the syntax for cifs has to be used like \\host\sharename
<samkan> Hi, I am trying to run Dogtail, but I am getting following error, I can't record the session, can someone please guide me in right direction?
<samkan> ile "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/dogtail/tree.py", line 526, in __getattr__
<samkan>     return self.__component.getPosition()
<samkan>   File "pyspi.pyx", line 757, in atspi.Component.getPosition
<samkan> TypeError: an integer is required
<samkan> I am getting this error while running dogtail,
<samkan> does anyone has successfully run dogtail on ubuntu 10.04?
<Darkchaos> Anyone here having Experience with USB-Sticks?
<C0deX0> Darkchaos, what kind of experience?
<Darkchaos> Having "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" while trying to boot from USB-stick (used some Windows USB Stick generator). Everything else boots fine
<shape> Has anyone gotten Hardware Acceleration for 1080p HD working with ATI/AMD Radeon? According to this site, the feature is possible: http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature But I can't get it to work for the love of God. I also hear people getting it to work. ATI mesa drivers with XVBA and with at least 4 players.
<MysticalBurrito> I've installed ubuntu 13.04 on my desktop PC and after loging on my desktop is blank, all I have is a cursor and wallpaper displayed on my screen, i've let it stay like that for a few hours and this dosn't fix the problem
<devjustforfun_> in windows irc nobody there or nobody want to help.
<Dr_willis> MysticalBurrito,  seen that issue mentione in here by many differnt people with differnt hardware and setups.  I think its due to some confusion with the video card drivers
<Dr_willis> MysticalBurrito,  what is your video card?
<bekks> devjustforfun_: There are 441 people in that channel.
<MysticalBurrito> This is an older PC, it's a dell Dimension 4600
<oppa> How do you change your nickname?
<MysticalBurrito> the graphics card is integrated
<Dr_willis>  /nick I_like_to_read_irc_guides
<Dr_willis> MysticalBurrito,  so:) it still has a chipset...
<Dr_willis> lspci will show the chipset most likely
<devjustforfun_> <bekks> i decide just grub windows and reinstall it from scratch use my notebook key
<devjustforfun_> <bekks>  and not use asus recovery
<MysticalBurrito> Is it possible to install a different environment in a non-graphical interface?
<oppa> oh thanks Dr_willis! sorry, i only just downloaded this
<bekks> devjustforfun_: Then just do it, since you seem to have windows installation media handy.
<devjustforfun_> <bekks> i was downloaded it few minute ago.
<MysticalBurrito> i have a 14.04.1 CD but my 2nd IDE expansion slot is bad and won't detect my CD drives. :/
<bekks> devjustforfun_: You wont be able to use it for installation with your OEM installation key.
<umc> guys, I have an ubuntu server 10.04.4 LTS installed on a machine, with apache, mysql, bind, postfix, etc. Is it safe do to an upgrade ? it keeps asking me for a while... or should I install fresh ? If I upgrade, will all my services keep running ? or will it break them ?
<bekks> MysticalBurrito: There is no 14.04.1 so far.
<Dr_willis> MysticalBurrito,  sudo apt-get install whateveryouwant-desktop   for the differnt desktops...
<Dr_willis> MysticalBurrito,  such as 'lubuntu-desktop'
<oppa> Why are there so many people in this room who don't say anything?
<MysticalBurrito> I prefer the lubuntu desktop, that is what I am running on this laptop with ubuntu right now
<bekks> umc: Create a backup before, and then update to 12.04
<MysticalBurrito> I meant to say I have a 12.04.1 CD
<Dr_willis> oppa,  this channel is world wide.. so  its 7am for me.. may be 2am for others. ;)
<MysticalBurrito> It's 6:02 AM here
<umc> bekks: already made manual backups of config files, databases, home dirs, etc. is there an additional backup tool or something that you recommend ?
<oppa> Ohh I see. 9pm here, stupid Australia.
<MysticalBurrito> how do I switch to a non-graphical interface to install a new desktop environment?
<devjustforfun_> <bekks> i'm downloaded exact same version of windows which appear in my bottom license label
<Dr_willis> !text | MysticalBurrito
<ubottu> MysticalBurrito: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Dr_willis> MysticalBurrito,  or alt-ctrl-f1
<bekks> !backup | umc
<ubottu> umc: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MysticalBurrito> I'll try that, thanks
<umc> thanks bekks
<bekks> devjustforfun_: You cant download an OEM version, since thats illegal. Having ASUS, yoiu are required to to create the recovery media for being able to reinstall your device. That, and everything else regarding the installation of windows exceeds the scope of this channel.
<lotuspsychje> is there an extended themes package for unity i can download?
<flux242> does somebody know what service is responsible for adding devices icons onto a Desktop? I'm trying to find a way to get rid of some devices icons but I have only found 2 solutions - either disable icons completely or to edit fstab. Both ways sucks
<devjustforfun_> <bekks> you know my recovery broken. windows sucks Internet explorer sucks.
<bekks> devjustforfun_: Please keep your language clean. Windows topics are not supported in here.
<MysticalBurrito> Is it possible to switch to text-only mode at the login screen? I know theres a way how, but I can't rememeber the shortcut key I used to do it.
<bekks> devjustforfun_: Contact ASUS then.
<bekks> MysticalBurrito: ctrl alt f1
<MysticalBurrito> Thanks
<Steve^> How do I force Ubuntu to do a 13.04 upgrade through the GUI?
<Dr_willis> MysticalBurrito,  alt-ctrl-f1
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f7 to get back to the login (x) window.
<penos> hello
<Dr_willis> jello
<xnode22> hi
<phamdainghia3> hello
<streulma> hello, any thoughts why my tv is recognised as 1024x768 vga?
<Dr_willis> its not giving out the proper edid info to the pc perhaps.
<Dr_willis> are you using any hdmi/vga/other adaptors?
<streulma> no, on a Dell just vga
<Dr_willis> So its a PC using a vga cable to a  VGA port on a normal wide screen LCD tv?
<streulma> yes
<p3> hello
<streulma> with the mac it's recognised
<Dr_willis> and your video chipset is what  streulma ?
<Dr_willis> 'with the mac' ?
<streulma> Intel
<streulma> yes, with my Mac
<Dr_willis> it pays to be a bit more verbose in what you say on IRC...
<Dr_willis> You mean with your Apple Computer - the Widescreen tv gets the proper res with the same vga cable?
<streulma> yes
<streulma> but with Ubuntu it is an unknown display
<Phryq> my current bluetooth interface only gives me an option to send files. There must be more options for bluetooth than that, right?
<Phryq> Do I need a new GUI front end? Or what do I need t download to do more with bluetooth?
<blue112> Hello here !
<blue112> Some random programs are segfaulting (vlc and terminator now) without any appearing reason, directly after launch. Can you think of any reason this can happen ?
<Ben64> bad ram
<blue112> Ben64, why only random programs crash ?
<leewees> when i boot ubuntu i'm getting a busybox shell that just says (initramfs)
<leewees> it won't boot
<blue112> leewees, sounds bad.
<Ben64> blue112: i had similar issues, turned out to be bad ram
<blue112> Some random programs are segfaulting (vlc and terminator now) without any appearing reason, directly after launch. Can you think of any reason this can happen ? Sounds like a GTK bug, since most gtk programs are concerned (psi, banshee...)
<blue112> Ben64, only concerns gtk programs.
<Ben64> you should also check hard drive, hard drive cable
<Ben64> almost everything on ubuntu is gtk
<usr13> leewees: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1691436
<blue112> Ben64, I know, but when I launch banshee, it crashes saying "at (wrapper managed-to-native) Gtk.Application.gtk_init (int&,intptr&) <0xffffffff>"
<blue112> gnome-terminal launches well
<usr13> leewees: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112153
<leewees> thx
<blue112> Ben64, is there a way I can check my ram without rebooting ?
<usr13> blue112: Have you tested your RAM?
<blue112> usr13, not yet.
<usr13> ?
<usr13> blue112: memtest
<blue112> usr13, is it available without rebooting ?
<Ben64> no
<usr13> no
<blue112> Mokay
<Ben64> and it takes hours for a good check
<blue112> I'll reboot then, let me just find out how to launch memtest at boot time.
<Ben64> if you see one error you can stop, because that means its bad
<usr13> !memtest | blue112
<Ben64> should be an option in grub, unless that has changed
<abadi> hi i  need help i have vostro 1400 and the wilrless isn;t working
<blue112> I'm looking for a way to make grub menu appear.
<usr13> Esc
<usr13> blue112: Hit the Esc key
<blue112> ok, brb.
<Ben64> left shift key
<Dr_willis> press and hold shift..
<deathmager> i need help with regards to my hp mini 2133,
<deathmager> i can't connect to a wireless internet connection
<deathmager> i'm using xubuntu 12.04
<deathmager> please i need help
<Dr_willis> and what wireless chipset is it using?
<blue112> Back.
<blue112> Doesn't seem to be any bad ram.
<blue112> Well, actually gtk programs work again, so, I don't know.
<silv3r_m00n1> a partition is mounted like this through fstab, UUID=13f35f59-f023-4d98-b06f-9dfaebefd6c1 /media/13f35f59-f023-4d98-b06f-9dfaebefd6c1/               ext4    errors=remount-ro,auto,exec,rw,user 0       0    but still cannot execute files on that partition, why ?
<silv3r_m00n1> the exec option is there
<blue112> Maybe just a ponctual bug.
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<PrototypeX29A> i just got forced to do a dist-upgrade to 12.04. shouldn't be there a possibility to do another one?
<PrototypeX29A> none are shown in the update manager
<Daekdroom> PrototypeX29A, is your software sources configured to display only LTS updates?
<PrototypeX29A> 13.04 should be out be now, right?
<PrototypeX29A> Daekdroom: i didn't configure it that way
<Dr_willis> it only suggests lts to lts updates..
<Daekdroom> Yeah, but you should be displayed a12.10 update
<Daekdroom> And it's configured to display LTS only updates by default.
<Dr_willis> you can go to 12.10 then 13.04 if you want
<PrototypeX29A> but my configuration usually gets fridged with every dist-upgrade so i won't rule out it got that setting by a bug
<Daekdroom> It's been the default for quite awhile. No bug.
<PrototypeX29A> Daekdroom: didn't even know it is possible to go directly from one LTS to another
<silv3r_m00n1> is /etc/fstab deprecated ? ubuntu does not seem to use the mount options specified in the file and mounts it own way
<SwedeMike> silv3r_m00n1: I use fstab anyway, and it does what I expect it to do.
<silv3r_m00n1> i wrote this, UUID=13f35f59-f023-4d98-b06f-9dfaebefd6c1 /media/13f35f59-f023-4d98-b06f-9dfaebefd6c1/               ext4    errors=remount-ro,auto,exec,rw,user 0       0   but it mounts the partition with noexec
<SwedeMike> silv3r_m00n1: try mounting it outside of /media to make sure. umount it manually, then mount it using only "mount <path>"
<silv3r_m00n1> did, still mounts with noexec
<PrototypeX29A> ok, i managed to unlock the non-LTS-upgrades and now I am stuck again with the message box asking me "Do you want to start the upgrade" unfortunately this box is too big for my screen and i don't know how to proceed
<PrototypeX29A> blindly hitting tab and enter did the job, still this i would consider a usability-issue :D
<Dr_willis> PrototypeX29A,  its bigger then your X display? thats weird.. You can alt-click and drag dialogs around until you see the OK button perhaps
<PrototypeX29A> Dr_willis: i already managed to proceed, tansk
<PrototypeX29A> thanks
<hio> does anyone in the entire universe like unity?
<Dr_willis> unity works very well for me.. and the wife and grandkids have no issues with it.
<llutz> hio: who cares, don't use it if you don't like it
<hio> there isn't even any visual cue when I click on an icon
<PrototypeX29A> hio: i still use gnome
<PrototypeX29A> unity didn't stay more than half an hour with me
<PrototypeX29A> going to try mate soon, i guess
<hio> and then the retarded decision to emulate the global top menu like MacOS does. Just because. There is no actual benefit, but it's c00l, so what right?
<ceti331_> i use unity mainly for that reason. i grew up on the Amiga which had a mac style menu -  i have always utterly despised the windows menu style
<llutz> take the "i like/i dislike" to #ubuntu-offtopic pls
<hio> ceti331_, no offense but if you like using Macs, I think you just disqualified yourself as a human being
<Dr_willis> with the gnome devs in 3.8 gnome having their own official gnome2 ish theme/mode.. i imagine these other gnome2 forks will vanish
<ceti331_> hio, where did i say mac?
<ceti331_> i said AMIGA
<ceti331_> and i dislike the windows menu style
 * Dr_willis recalls global menu type things befor Mac..
<Dr_willis> ;)
<hio> Amiga, is that like itunes?
<ceti331_> Amiga, AtartST, NeXT (and mac) all didn't have the windows style menu
<hio> I'm just messing with you, sorry ;)
<ceti331_> global-menu is a good decision in ubuntu unity
<light32> yeah thats right
<hio> yeah if you like shitty decisions, I guess the global menu is a good decision
<ceti331_> fittts law ftw
<ceti331_> it avoids wasting screenspace for menus on unfocussed windows
<Dr_willis> hio,  please troll elsewhere.. and rant where people care.. (not here)
<hio> yeah, those 20pixels are really making the difference
<ceti331_> hio, its clutter
<hio> you save 20 pixels, you lose normal interaction that everybody on the planet knows and loves
<hio> you cant deny that ubuntu lost tons of mindshare after they switched to unity
<llutz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vassy> is anyone using rvm?
<cloneG> is there something like this for ubuntu: http://www.techpowerup.com/184113/techpowerup-gpu-z-0-7-1-released.html
<Dr_willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.2 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<cloneG> okay any comfortable gui to manage hwinfo?
<PrototypeX29A> it looks like some of the bugs i reported in launchpad are gone (not fixed, but the reports are gone)
<PrototypeX29A> ist there some kind of filter i am missing?
<x-fak> hello
<hio> hello
<hio> How can we help you today?
<OerHeks> PrototypeX29A, you might want to try #launchpad
<x-fak> i try to install ubuntu12 inside a vm and it's locked here: http://xfaktor.free.fr/install_ubuntu12_vmware.jpg
<cloneG> hello I am looking for a comfortable graphic card real time info program for ubuntu something like :http://www.techpowerup.com/184113/techpowerup-gpu-z-0-7-1-released.html
<hio> cloneG, I recommend switching to Windows
<OerHeks> cloneG, "real time info"  ?
<OerHeks> !ot | hio stop that, it is not helpfull
<ubottu> hio stop that, it is not helpfull: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hio> just start it with Wine then
<hio> jeeze
<cloneG> OerHeks yes techpowerup tells you the gpu usage and fan speed among other things
<cloneG> OerHeks like temperature
<hio> cloneG, please stop spamming the channel or you get a warning
<marko-_-> i have a new notebook (HP probook 4540s) and i'm running ubuntu 13.04 currently. Everything works fine, i installed it yesterday and did a lot of updates and upgrades. Everything works good only my connection not. I have a 15/3 connection but it acts like 3/0.5. It's downloading really slow. What could i do? Change wireless drivers or what?
<hio> marko-_-, have you tried rebooting?
<marko-_-> hio, yes
<hio> try switching the network mode
<marko-_-> hio, how?
<hio> in vmplayer settings, you can choose other modes
<x-fak> i try to install ubuntu12 inside a vm and it's locked here: http://xfaktor.free.fr/install_ubuntu12_vmware.jpg i cant click on the icons, i dont know why i have this screen because at start i selected installation on HDD, not livecd testing
<th0r> x-fak, did you do a checksum on the cd before starting the install?
<x-fak> th0r , no, good idea
<x-fak> th0r , it is iso mounted as is in vmware
<hio> x-fak, that is the normal installation screen
<th0r> hio, is there some reason you chose this channel to misbehave in this morning?
<hio> th0r, I installed Ubuntu on vmplayer literally 10min ago and I had a screen like that with icons on the top right
<th0r> x-fak, you can run the same checksum on the iso you would run on the cd
<hio> it can be confusing because in other distributions, the installation doesnt look like a normal OS boot
<x-fak> th0r , sure i just didnt see the md5 on the download page
<hio> i never understood how md5 checking even works
<hio> is there a program?
<OerHeks> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<hio> but it's just a string, how can I check if it's the correct string?
<x-fak> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso md5=B4191C1D1D6FDF358C154F8BF86B97DD it's good
<x-fak> so it's not that
<hio> x-fak, have you considered Windows as an alternative?
<OerHeks> stop trolling hio
<hio> OerHeks, can you tell me how md5 works? Not trolling
<x-fak> are u a damn noob?
<hio> I tried downloading md5 program, but it doesn't let me check anything
<th0r> x-fak, some script kiddie looking for attention
<hio> I really don't know lol. I googled for at least an hour
<OerHeks> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<umc> can anyone please tell me what would be an appropriate chunk size for a raid1 partition of 3TB ?
<umc> and the partition is ext4 if it matters
<x-fak> well, i still have my old VM under ubuntu8 hardy heron, but i got some issues with it
<doogy2004> umc, are you using mdadm?
<umc> doogy2004: yes
<doogy2004> i usually just use the default
<umc> so then I should omit the --chunk param
<umc> alright
<th0r> x-fak, you are installing 13.04, right?
<doogy2004> that's what I would do
<doogy2004> unless you're having problems then I'd dive more into it
<bitbyte> any of you guys good with ubuntu server package manager or should i say aptitude package manager
<x-fak> th0r , i try to install version 12.10 i thought it's the last stable isn't it?
<doogy2004> bitbyte, what do you need help with?
<giraffe> This documentation is absolutely wrong for 12.04 http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/install.html .. sad times
<th0r> x-fak, not sure about the latest stable, I thought that would be 13.04. But the latest LTS is 12.04.
<bitbyte> doogy2004: the package manager keeps falling over at : E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-security_main_i18n_Translation-en
<doogy2004> umc, I usually use something like this "sudo mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=3 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1 /dev/sda1"
<umc> if I created my partitions (with parted) and formatted my 2 HDDs before creating the raid partition, do I still need to format /dev/md5 (the new partition) after I added my partitions to it (/dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdd1) ?
<Guest28531> k
<x-fak> th0r , yeah that's why i downloaded this ISO on the download page, it was not clear though, but anyway
<doogy2004> umc: you can partition the drives before adding them to the raid, it's your choice.. but any formatting will be overwritten once the array is built
<umc> so I need to format the raid partition as well
<doogy2004> umc: add your disks to the array, then format the array
<umc> currently cat /proc/mdstat tells me it's resyncing
<th0r> x-fak, I would give the iso another shot. Delete the vm and start over from scratch. I always pad the available memory in the vm by a bit. I am curious to see if you get ubuntu installed as I have tried several other distros recently and have not been able to install any of them in vm
<giraffe> I like llamas
<doogy2004> umc: yep, you can format and use it while that is running, it will just be slow untill the syncing finishes
<umc> and it's just at 1 %. can I format the partition before the resync finishes ?
<th0r> x-fak, I am using VirtualBox for my vm's.
<doogy2004> bitbyte:  hmm, i can't say that i've seen that before, what did  you run before getting that message?
<doogy2004> umc: yes, it will just be slower than "normal" :)
<x-fak> th0r i've tried 4 times to reinstall under vmware workstation
<bitbyte> doogy2004: i was running the apt-get update && upgrade
<umc> alright, so far so good, thanks doogy2004. it's the first time I'm adding a new HDD to an existing linux installation and the first time I'm making a new raid partition without doing it from the linux installer... I'm a bit nervous :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<doogy2004> umc: it's all good, that was one of the first thinks that I learned how to do when learning Linux
<x-fak> th0r , and also what do you mean by "I always pad the available memory in the vm by a bit", you extend the avalaible RAM for the VM? i've tried with 512MB and with 1GB, same
<OerHeks> x-fak, maybe wmware tools is your solution, see >> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/03/how-to-quickly-install-vmware-tools-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<doogy2004> bitbyte: give "apt-get clean" a try
<th0r> x-fak, right, I define the vm with a bit more ram than the suggested amount. I only have a netbook so am limited in that regard, but give the vm as much as I can.
<bitbyte> doogy2004: will do thnaks
<doogy2004> bitbyte:  Check this out --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-do-i-fix-a-problem-with-mergelist-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-err
<x-fak> OerHeks , let me check this
<doogy2004> looks like they recommend deleting the files in /var/lib/apt/lists/* then run an update again
<doogy2004> umc:  please keep in mind that RAID is not a backup :)  RAID is used for availability and performance, but should never be used as a "backup" solution
<Luke23ae> hi
<x-fak> otherwise, can i upgrade FROM the version 8 heron to the 12.10?
<Luke23ae> how do I remove a repository if I installed it with add-apt-repository ?
<umc> doogy2004: I added this new raid partition for storage, and I chose raid1 for the extra safety
<Luke23ae> *from the command line
<OerHeks> Luke23ae, ppa-purge
<umc> doogy2004: can't really backup all the data from there since I don't have that much space. for now raid1 will have to do
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<Luke23ae> tried that coomand not found
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Luke23ae> useing ubuntu 11.10
<OerHeks> Luke23ae, you need to install it first, it is not standard installed AFAIK
<OerHeks> Luke23ae, else you can delete the repo in softwarecentre/sources, but then you will have the files as they were.
<doogy2004> umc: i understand, just wanted to make sure you're aware :)
<umc> I'm aware, thanks :) for now it's the best I can do
<Luke23ae> OerHeks: I think the repo is in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/c_falco-mame-oneiric.list - can I just remove that folder and I'm fine?
<Luke23ae> ppa-purge has unmet dependencies
<cfhowlett> Luke23ae, 11.10 has reached end of life ...
<Luke23ae> cfhowlett: I'm a beginner, how do I update, can I just use apt-get update?
<umc> Luke23ae: I usually do 'sudo aptitude update' and then 'sudo aptitude safe-upgrade'
<Riley> lek23ae yes run apt-get update to refresh the repos and then apt-get upgrade to update the packages
<somsip> !aptitude | umc
<ubottu> umc: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Luke23ae> thank you guys
<cfhowlett> Luke23ae, couple of decision points for you: for the latest, greatest shiniest distro, install 13.04.  For long term support ( 5 years) get 12.04
<umc> alright, if the elders say so, then use apt-get instead of aptitude :)
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> what is the command to make a terminal widows open to run a command, something -e command ?
<Luke23ae> I want long term support, how can I tell him to upgrade to 12.04 and not to 13.04?
<doogy2004> i always use aptitude, it seems to handle automatically installed packages better than apt
<Riley> Roy_Newbie_13-04 ctl alt t
<doogy2004> alway more than one way to do the same thing :)
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> im making a .desktop
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> to run encfs ~/.encrypted ~/Private
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> and the terminal wont stay open
<BluesKaj> Roy_Newbie_13-04, alt+f2 , type terminal
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> this isnt my computer, im making this for someone who is not smart and wont remember commands and dont like using terminal
<mpathy> Hey there.. I made hard drive images with ddrescue, and want to make a backup of them but dont have enough space left then.. How can I make a tar.gz etc. on the fly while copying on another drive?
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> i need an icon so when he clicks it will run "encfs ~/.encrypted ~/Private" in a terminal and ask him for the password .... not close the very milli second it opens
<umc> doogy2004: my existing raid partitions are described like this in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf: 'ARRAY /dev/md1 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=...' but this tutorial I'm reading gives me an example like 'ARRAY /dev/md/3 metadata=1.2 UUID=... name=master-db:3' which is obviously different. can I leave this partition as well in the same format I have them with the UUID I got from mdadm --query --detail /dev/md5 ?
<BluesKaj> Roy_Newbie_13-04, so the terminal is crashing
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<doogy2004> umc: after the array is created run this to add it to mdadm.conf "sudo mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf"
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> what am i doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677161/
<Muelli> Farnell seems to ship for free to the UK.
<doogy2004> umc: you can then use "blkid" to find the UUID of your formatted array
<Muelli> -EWIN
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> BluesKaj http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677161/
<umc> doogy2004:  I got it from mdadm --query --detail /dev/md5. your command gave me a different format than what I had, indeed
<Elvano> I have ubuntu installed on my netbook, but for some unknown reason I'm not able to connect to a certain wireless network (while to others I can)
<Elvano> I can detect the network and have the correct wkey
<umc> doogy2004: thank you very much for your help. partition is created, added, mounted, added to /etc/fstab, etc. It's not at 6.3 resync so I'll let it do it's thing
<umc> this went much better than I expected :)
<doogy2004> umc: np, better than expected is always good :)
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> in a .desktop file what does StartupNotify=true do?
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> is there a site where i can see all the tings like that to pun in a .desktop
<ShippD> hello has anyone installed ubuntu touch on a tablet what works can you install apps etc
<ubuntuaddicted> i wish
<OerHeks> Roy_Newbie_13-04, here is a helppage  >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<x-fak> OerHeks , i can start the shell with ctrl alt T
<BluesKaj> !touch | ShippD
<ubottu> ShippD: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> thank you, my searches wasnt going fay
<ShippD> ok thanks got that link
<McQueen> hi, i have a problem about running swfobject on ubuntu 13.04, it can play youtube but cant play swfobject based streams. how can i fix it?
<McQueen> on firefox
<Capprentice> McQueen, check that video with Google Chrome :)
<Capprentice> If that does not fail then downgrade or upgrade flash player.
<McQueen> Capprentice, there is not a stable chrome version for ubuntu 13.04 64 ibt :)
<Capprentice> Install the older one provided for 12.10, it will work
<Roy_Newbie_13-04>  OerHeks should i make a .sh for "encfs ~/.encrypted ~/Private" or can i put it in the .desktop Exec=encfs ~/.encrypted ~/Private
<ghking> hello,when i run"aticonfig --px-dgpu"I get the following output "aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: file too short"
<Capprentice> Roy, there is a software Cryptkeeper, have you checked that ??
<Capprentice> That might be useful.
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> i dont see how to run it, its installed
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> cant remember the otherone someone told me, but it sucked, didnt work, it had a lock icon and needed a ppa to install
<ghking> what does ”file too short“ means?
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> dash show Cryptkeeper, i click it and nothing
<Capprentice> Roy, On my system it works like a alternative to Folder Lock on Windows and it works great.
<Capprentice> Im using ubuntu 12.04
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> 13.04
<McQueen> Capprentice, i install some packages last night. i dont remember what what did i do. i think the problem is comming from this packages. is there a way to return 2 days before configuration?
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> what does its interface look like?
<hoyang> There is the ubuntu official IRC channel?
<cfhowlett> hoyang, yes
<hoyang> How to scan all of i386 package on my system? i want remove --purge all of them.
<Roy_Learning> is Cryptkeeper a gui
<Capprentice> McQueen, If you have installed the packages from a ppa then "sudo ppa-purge ppa_name" will remove everything came from that ppa and install the default ones. The other way is if you used Synaptic or Software Center you can check the history and completely remove all those.
<nickname22012> If I have a umask = 007 what will be the default permission for files?
<McQueen> Capprentice, if on terminal by apt-get ?
<Capprentice> McQueen, Then I cant help, I mostly use GUI.
<Capprentice> :(
<McQueen> Capprentice, thank you :)
<Capprentice> Roy, no. more like a indicator.
<Roy1> where will is show
<Roy1> how do i interact with Cryptkeeper
<dopie> anyone here using ubuntu with vmbox?
<BluesKaj> hoyang, http://askubuntu.com/questions/113301/how-to-remove-all-i386-packages-from-ubuntu-64bit
<rogue833> test
<Capprentice> Roy, Wait Im uploading a screenshot.
<marko-_-> a little help. I just installed lm-sensors on my 4540s ubuntu 13.04 and it shows temp6:       +127.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C) this is very high. Maybe that is the reason why the fan is going crazy
<marko-_-> any help?
<rogue833> i cannot access the interna the bahia
<rogue833> and SCR
<Roy1> dopie i use vmware workstation 9.0.2 on ubuntu 13.04, only issue is a gtk issue ONLY for one button and that is to register, so i backed up the registration from a different laptop with a different os (backtrack) and copy the file to ubuntu 13.04 and i can play them now
<chm_cn> :)
<rogue833> it only shows moving to interna de bahia but nothing happens
<rogue833> anyone know?
<Capprentice> Roy, Here it is : http://imgur.com/u7A76hJ
<Capprentice> Roy1, you need to create a Encrypted folder first using Cryptkeeper, see this screenshot :http://imgur.com/u7A76hJ
<Roy1>  Capprentice all ready got that going , i can use it all command line, but i want to find a gui to mannage it or make desktop icons to do the command line stuff
<Roy1> does Cryptkeeper use encfs?
<Capprentice> Yes Roy1.
<Relaxation> How would I go about writing a program in C that shows all the active processes on the OS?
<kvothetech> Relaxation: ps ax
<expertarun> hello
<kvothetech> Relaxation: you could call that
<Relaxation> What's ps ax?
<Capprentice> Roy1, are you using VMware on Ubuntu 13 ?
<Roy1> yes  Capprentice, but i will need to give u my registration file
<cfhowlett> expertarun, greetings
<kvothetech> Relaxation: lists system processes...system("ps x"); i think
<Capprentice> Roy1, no need. I use KVM and VirtualBox :)
<expertarun> hey guys my ubuntu doesn't start login screen till many hours also and i can't start my user
<kvothetech> expertarun: ?
<expertarun> kvothetech: my ubuntu doesn't start login screen till many hours also and i can't start my user
<kvothetech> Roy1: Capprentice kvm is pretty much built in and does everything vmware/vbox does
<kvothetech> expertarun: yeah...dmes / syslog? was it running fsck
<expertarun> kvothetech: my ubuntu doesn't start login screen till many hours also and i can't login (no login screen ) the thing is that i tried to setup the theme
<Roy1>  kvothetech can it run Mac OS X 10.8.3 like i do, if not then i cant use kvm
<Roy1> the latest mac os x
<Roy1> and i had to apply a patch to make it avaible to work, and under the table patch if u get me
<Capprentice> kvothetech, the bad thing is kvm does not come installed :( You have to install it and couple of other programs to ease the use of KVM. I hate CLI :'(
<Roy1> but it purs like a kitten
<Roy1> :-!
<kvothetech> Capprentice: virt-manager (gui) and qemu...was just saying it's more or less built in to use vm's
<Capprentice> expertarun, have you posted any question at askubuntu.com ?? If already have not, do it now. This might be answered there :)
<kvothetech> Capprentice: i don't think he's tried anything based on his essentially informationless question other than a symptom
<kennyngston> hey, what is the command that can tell me what video drivers do i have installed?
<aryh> can anyone hear me?!?
<aryh> helooooooooooooo
<cfhowlett> aryh, hear?  no.  see?  yes
<aryh> That's nice
<Capprentice> :P
<aryh> i'm just testing my messenger
<Roy1> !paste
<aryh> :D
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<betrayd> messenger?
<aryh> i mean empathy on ubuntu!
<Capprentice> noob :P
<betrayd> rook
<Roy1>  Capprentice http://imagebin.org/258071
<aryh> :-|
<betrayd> don't use plastic tonka toys =]
<betrayd> nah just kidding aryh
<aryh> :D
<Roy1> why do i not have cryptkeeper in my menu bar
<Roy1> http://imagebin.org/258071
<Capprentice> Roy1, gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['Cryptkeeper']"
<Roy1> ?
<SR71X> good lads. i'm having a problem that after i upgrade it ubuntu from 12.04 to 12.10 it keep booting on black screen
<Capprentice> Roy1,Run it in terminal, it will make Cryptkeepr visible on the panel
<Capprentice> :)
<Elvano> SR71X, I had a simular problem withmy netbook. The problem was that the backlighting of my screen wasn't working.
<Roy1> Capprentice "No such schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Panel'"
<Roy1> !not
<Elvano> Upgrading to 13.04 solved my problem, SR71X
<Capprentice> Oh, hmmm its because you are using 13.04 !! :(
<Capprentice> I think.
<kennyngston> how do i know if i'm using free or non-free drivers for my gpu?
<SR71X> should i run an update from the terminal or on the startup
<SR71X> should i run an update from the terminal or on the startup Elvano
<Roy1> so can u help me make a .desktop file to run the command, this is my friends pc, convincing him to swich away from windows cause he having problems with windows
<betrayd> kennyngston: maybe a browse through Xorg.0.log in var/log
<Elvano> You can try to do so, SR71X
<kennyngston> thanks betrayd
<betrayd> kennyngston: installed prop. drivvers, did u
<Roy1> he still has to learn dvd ripping copying converting burning, and make it easy to work with encrytpion, and he will get rid of the windows partition, got everything else going for him, he needs gui
<Capprentice> Roy1, Read here : http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/how-to-get-systray-whitelist-back-in.html
<SR71X> thanks Elvano  i will try this now and see what will happen
<kennyngston> okay, 2nd question, should i install steam from software center, or directly from steampowered.com
<Roy1>  Capprentice:  so why did they take it out to begin with
<Roy1> reading...
<cfhowlett> kennyngston, software center
<betrayd> i'd go sw center, some people get lost when they use steampowered.com (instructions, i mean)
<Capprentice> Roy1, Its the developers decision.
<kennyngston> well ive managed the get the .deb
<kennyngston> sudo dpkg -i steam_latest.deb
<kennyngston> right?
<Capprentice> Yep.
<kennyngston> wonderfull
<kennyngston> thanks
<joevandyk> when runit starts a service, this is in the PATH: /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin  Where does that come from? It's not in /etc/environment, /etc/profile, /etc/profile.d/*, etc
<Capprentice> Desurium is a Steam Alternative.
<kennyngston> apt-get install -f, what does the -f do?
<BluesKaj> kennyngston, most deb files will launch the installer by just clicking on it
<kennyngston> does it install dependencies as well?
<x-fak> OerHeks , it was a vmware video monitor config issue with ubuntu installer, i manually setup the guest screen to 1024x768 and now i see the install setup window and can click the icon at the top
<OerHeks> x-fak, nice
<Capprentice> kennyngston, force install.
<Capprentice> or fix dependencies
<dima__> anyone to help me?
<BluesKaj> kennyngston, of course otherwise what good is the installer
<dustinspringman> so, I have a question and I'm not sure how to ask google for an answer to it...
<kennyngston> mkay, here goes nothing :)
<cfhowlett> !details|dustinspringman,
<ubottu> dustinspringman,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kennyngston> ill just try to install it from sw center... :)
<dustinspringman> i have two apps that open 3 windows on every boot as desired.... undesired is that they always open up in random places and I spend a couple clicks every boot moving them around to be visible the way I use them... how can I make them sticky? so that they always come back in the same exact position?
<betrayd> smart move kennyngston
<x-fak> OerHeks , also do you suggest ubuntu12 or 13? and are there any real difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Capprentice> kennyngston,  you can install "Gdebi Package Installer" which is a Gui to install Packages from right click context menu.
<kennyngston> okay i don't understand something, if its free, why is the button says 'buy' ?
<kennyngston> in sw center
<Capprentice> kennyngston, because the app is published as propreitary
<robmuh> asked this on #vim, but since Ubuntu uses /bin/dash so much, any chance of including dash.vim or something like?
<kennyngston> i guess ill have to register thna :/
<Capprentice> Yes, kennyngston . The resgister is free.
<Roy1>  Capprentice i just did what the link said, when i did the upgrade it did not install anything, i restarted unity and i still get No such schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Panel'
<Roy1> no cryptkeeper
<ZynACK> Every time I try to run VMWare Player, after accepting the prompt to install new modules for it, ubuntu experiences an error. Trying to report the error also causes an error.
<wolfje> Can somebody help me with editing unity?
<ZynACK> Oh, VMWare Player was working fine for a while after I reinstalled it before it wanted me to install the new modules.
<Capprentice> Roy1,gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<x-fak> 512mb or RAM is enough for ubuntu 12 (minimal requirement say that), but what about recommanded ram?
<Capprentice> x-fak, umm no, I think.
<Roy1>  ZynACK im message
<Capprentice> 4 GB will be better :)
<ZynACK> Got it.
<x-fak> Capprentice , 4GB? lol i have only 2GB for windows XP and it's more than enough
<kennyngston> well this is strange, im trying to install from SW center, and it says thats 'software cannot be installed because there is a problem with teh software curretnly installed'
<kennyngston> this is a fresh install of xubuntu
<kennyngston> am i missing anything?
<bogor> I have a ubuntu 12.04 machine and a windows 7 machine. I have enabled xdmcp in ubuntu and rebooted the ubuntu. I have installed Xcygwin in windows. Now when i use xlaunch and try a xdmcp session , it returns blank screen.
<Capprentice> x-fak, depends what you wish to run. For me I run StuntRally, NetBeans, JIDEA, Xonotic etc.
<Capprentice> They needs RAM :)
<Capprentice> And couple of servers and VMS running too :P
<x-fak> well basic things, mostly CLI stuff, network stuff
<Capprentice> Then more than enougth :P
<x-fak> Capprentice , how much disk space ubuntu takes with full updates and the most used packages?
<lousygarua> Is the Flash player on Chromium different than the one on Firefox on 12.04?
<x-fak> i talk about version stable 12
<Capprentice> x-fak, depends what you have installed :P
<x-fak> Capprentice , the ubuntu iso 700mb
<bogor> lousygarua: yes if you mean google chome. Google chrome has their own flash.
<Capprentice> Oh, it approximately take 5.7 GB ..
<x-fak> i'm not sure if i should install ubuntu 12.10 or kubuntu 13.04 i've downloaded both
<lousygarua> bogor, actually it's Chromium, I am playing a FB game that crashes on Firefox but seems ok on chromium-browser
<Capprentice> Kubuntu 13.04.
<x-fak> Capprentice , ok then i should allocate at least 10Gb i think
<Capprentice> Are you installing in a VM ?
<bogor> lousygarua: chromium uses flash in system
<bogor> lousygarua: so same as the one firefox uses
<Capprentice> x-fak ??
<x-fak> Capprentice , i mean which partition size should i allocate for the system, 10GB is good i think
<Capprentice> I have created only two partitions one is / which is 55 GB and one is Swap which is 7.5 GB.
<Capprentice> I have everything under /. If you does not upgrade frequently then one partitons is okk.
<lousygarua> bogor, so it might be something with the new FF 21 version that was packaged a few days ago
<bogor> How do i troubleshoot xdmcp login issue ?
<lousygarua> bogor, maybe look at the Xorg logs?
<lousygarua> there might be some remote login related stuff there
<bogor> lousygarua: I checked it. It has no mention of xdmcp
<waltervos> Hi, can somebody help me out please? I have a bit of a weird problem while doing a distribution upgrade.
<x-fak> Capprentice , why kubuntu13?
<alejandro> Hi, I have ubuntu 12.10, and it used to update by itself, but now it's not updating. It says it cannot download repository, please check internet connection, but my internet connection is fine
<FunkyELF> I've got a dual monitor set up.  Is there any way to control which monitor gets the video when I go full screen on a flash video?
<bogor> Which port does x-server listen on by default ?
<bekks> bogor: Hopefully none.
<bogor> bekks: Then how does it accept remote connections ?
<bekks> bogor: By enabling remote connections.
<betrayd> FunkyELF: you have to designate which one is primary
<waltervos> I'll type out my question, perhaps someone can jump: I was updating to 12.10 and in the mean time I was doing some work with Chromium, Netbeans, Banshee en Gnome Terminal open. All of a sudden the unity sidebar and top bar disappeared, ctrl+alt+left/right don't work anymore and alt+tab doesn't work anymore. So, I can't really switch windows anymore and I have no idea of the upgrade status.
<kamlesh> are there drivers for rme fireface 400 available ?
<bogor> bekks: I enabled xdmcp on my x server in ubuntu and i did a sudo netstat -ap | grep -i x and it doesnt show it is listening on a any port. Then does it mean it is not acepting remtoe connections ?
<FunkyELF> betrayd: where do I do that?  I'm using NVidia drivers
<betrayd> FunkyELF: in xorg.conf, serverlayout
<Roy1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<betrayd> FunkyELF: theres like Screen 0   and Screen 1, and then these are referenced in ServerLayout iirc
<Koii> Hi, i recently installer ubuntu 13.04 and I want Gnome3, its installed. How do i change to gnome 3? I have tried google it, but i cant find any ubuntu icon to click on, in the login screen :/
<FunkyELF> betrayd: I don't see any xorg.conf anywhere in /etc
<betrayd> in X11
<betrayd>  /etc/X11
<FunkyELF> nope... not there.  This is a pretty fresh install.  Xfce Linux Mint 14
<kamlesh> are there drivers available for rme fireface 400 audio card??
<bekks> !mint | FunkyELF
<ubottu> FunkyELF: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<KennettAZ> I need help compiling a driver for my NIC into the kernel.
<betrayd> damm hardcore
<Koii> anyone?
<FourFire> Hello
<FourFire> I'm going to try to make a USBstick installation for a dsitribution
<FourFire> should I take this to the #Linux general channel?
<waltervos> 'scuse me, anybody have time to look at my question for a minute (about a page up)?
<waltervos> I could also ask a simpler question: Is it OK to drop to shell and restart while a distribution upgrade is (possibly, I can't tell) still in progress?
<falcom_> hey guys i did sudo chmod +w filename, however i still have to sudo vi the file to edit. what am i missing?
<betrayd> falcom_: maybe its in a place where its not normally edited by no one but root
<falcom_> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  223 May 13 04:46 handler
<falcom_> i guess then
<llutz> falcom_: its on vfat/ntfs?
<falcom_> llutz: im really not sure, it's an ec2 machine (cloud)
<falcom_> but the file is from /var/www
<falcom_> i believe i also made that directory /www (dont remember..)
<giraffe> September has come it seems
<KennettAZ> I could use some help with this.   http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man4/sge.4freebsd.html
<Freaky101> hello
<giraffe> KennettAZ: oh for that? the dev for that is now living in a Buddhist monastery.
<giraffe> soo
<giraffe> try reading the incomplete docs for the next week and through trial and error you may get to where you need
<Freaky101> im fairly new to ubuntu but can it run programs that would normally run on windows?
<llutz> !behelpful | giraffe stop trolling
<ubottu> giraffe stop trolling: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<falcom_> llutz: well i chown the file
<falcom_> not sure if that's best practice
<giraffe> oh you caught me, good job there
<llutz> falcom_: that works? then your chmod-command should have done too
<gordonjcp> giraffe: if you don't like the docs, fix them
<gordonjcp> giraffe: instead of just whining about it
<waltervos> Again: Any thoughts on whether or not I can reboot Ubuntu during a dist upgrade?
<gordonjcp> waltervos: no
<gordonjcp> well, yes, you *can*
<waltervos> No thoughts or no good? ;)
<gordonjcp> but it's probably a fairly bad idea
<falcom_> llutz: weird then :|
<waltervos> That sucks, because I have no way of knowing if it's finished :(
<betrayd> well he opened 3 windows while it was upgrading
<bekks> waltervos: You could check the package manager logs.
<betrayd> may have caused some  damage there
<waltervos> Could I find out somehow from gnome terminal?
<waltervos> My experience is that it's normally fine, betrayd.
<waltervos> Package manager logs? That
<waltervos> 's /var/log/dpkg or something?
<Roy1> who has had problems getting vmware workstation 9.0.2 to be able to play VM's?, well if so here is a guide i made http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677408/
<waltervos> To get to the terminal I have to shut down my IRC program so I better get all the info now :)
<Roy1> save it for later incase someone else asks
<waltervos> Is any user input needed during upgrade? I mean, it be stuck there too...
<BluesKaj> waltervos, ??
<waltervos> I meant, "it might be stuck there"
<BluesKaj> why do you have to shut irc down to open a terminal
<waltervos> Because alt tab doesn't work, my sidebar and top bar are gone
<waltervos> I was doing a dist upgrade when they disappeared and alt+tab stopped working. So, now I don't know wether or not the upgrade has finished and wether or not I can drop to shell to reboot
<otak> waltervos: how about file>open new window
<BluesKaj> use alt +f2 to launch the run command type terminal to launch it , waltervos
<waltervos> alt+f2 is gone too
<otak> ctrl-alt-t
<waltervos> and file>new window would just open a new IRC window, I'm not running IRC from the terminal if that's what you were thinking, otak
<waltervos> otak: I'm not in the terminal at the moment
<BluesKaj> waltervos, can you drop to a tty , install irssi irc client , then use another tty to update&upgrade
<yann2> hey folks! Was wondering, are there any laptops certified for 13.4?
<waltervos> BluesKaj: The thing is that there's a distribution upgrade running in another window that I can't get to and I was told that it would be bad to drop to shell while that was running
<betrayd>  so you did your work on the GUI desktop
<waltervos> yes
<waltervos> As well as the upgrade
<TheBrandon> hello?
<cmder> Hi. I want to install wheezy from a already running squeeze system with debootstap. Which version of debootstrap should I get? From squeeze repository (aptitude install debootstrap) or from wheezy repository (download and manual install)?
<TheBrandon> How do I boot to the external monitor via the boot parameters?
<_WolfeZ_> Can someone help me with unity?
<betrayd> TheBrandon: try BIOS settings?
<TheBrandon> I removed quite splash to show the debug but It really doesn't help
<derWachert> cmder i prefer this variant: wget "http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/debootstrap/\
<derWachert> `wget -q http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/debootstrap/ -O - | \
<TheBrandon> Bios?
<derWachert> grep -o -E "[^<>]*?_all.deb" | tail -n1`"
<TheBrandon> What would the bios help
<TheBrandon> Is there a boot parameter?
<BluesKaj> waltervos, ok . I thought the upgrade stopped and din't finish
<betrayd> TheBrandon: you can tell it to show on Both laptop/desktop + external display
<sarge1221> I'm having an issue with clamAV. Does anyone know how to fix this error? ERROR: Can't open /var/log/freshclam.log in append mode (check permissions!).
<sarge1221> ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/freshclam.log).
<derWachert> squeeze gets version 1.0.26 but theres a 1.0.49
<TheBrandon> When it boots its only going to the main laptop screen which is broken
<TheBrandon> and it uses the external as an external monitor
<TheBrandon> showing nothign
<waltervos> BluesKaj: I could still see some dpkg related processes in top after the sh*t went down so I don't think it stopped
<TheBrandon> *_*
<betrayd> TheBrandon: through Fn keys
<TheBrandon> My function key also doesnt work
<TheBrandon> It doesnt respond
<betrayd> TheBrandon: they work during bios time
<TheBrandon> I'll attempt the bios
<TheBrandon> lthanks
<TheBrandon> :)
<betrayd> k
<cmder> If squeeze version outdated, debootstrap can be found from wheezy repositories. Right?  Why do you prefer different mirror?
<waltervos> But anyway, it seems like this is a pretty rare problem to which there's no known solution. I'm going to try some things like checking logs and otherwise I'll just have to reboot and hope for the best
<betrayd> TheBrandon: usually try to pause the bios time so you can use Fn keys longer
<waltervos> Thanks for the help, adios!
<cmder> derWachert: If squeeze version outdated, debootstrap can be found from wheezy repositories. Right?  Why do you prefer different mirror?
<ghking> hello,when i run"aticonfig --px-dgpu"I get the following output "aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: file too short"
<BluesKaj> waltervos, can you see any dpkg action in top , check before rebooting
<llutz> cmder: derWachert better take it to #debian
<cmder> llutz: I already asked in #debian. But no answer...
<llutz> cmder: debian is offtopic here
<tel> hi
<tel> hi
<ghking> is there anyone can help me?
<tel> yes
<tel> hi
<ghking> when i run"aticonfig --px-dgpu"I get the following output "aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: file too short"
<c0dex0> ghking, you have a missinig library
<ghking> ???
<_WolfeZ_> How can i run my own builded unity version ?
<tel> yes
<ghking> what library?
<c0dex0> libGL
<cmder> OK
<c0dex0> try finding libgl in your repositories
<_WolfeZ_> c0dex0: How can i run my own builded unity version ?
<bekks> _WolfeZ_: You have to install it.
<c0dex0> You want to build unity?
<c0dex0> Do you have access to the source code?
<_WolfeZ_> c0dex0: I intstalled unity from launchpad and edited the source but how do i start it?
<c0dex0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source << _WolfeZ_  this might be of your help
<c0dex0> You installed or downloaded?
<_WolfeZ_> c0dex0: I thinks so
<tel> hi
<c0dex0> _WolfeZ_, if you have installed what else you need? You need to compile the source?
<c0dex0> who uses wine frequently
<bekks> _WolfeZ_: Compile and install it.
<django> Can I just ask?
<bekks> c0dex0: Why?
<bekks> django: yes.
<c0dex0> bekks, some of my wine processes consume 100% cpu, just wanted to ask if thats the case with me.
<django> I've connected my ubuntu desktop to another networked device - i've checked the 'remember these credentials forever' radio button but stupidly entered the wrong credentials and can't figure out how to get the dialogue back to change them..!
<django> it's weird, it let's me see the share on the other device but returns 'Got error kFPParamErr' from server whenever I try to read/write
<django> which, according to google, is wrong credentials.
<MysticalBurrito> Could someone help me get to a Windows chat?
<MysticalBurrito> Hello
<betrayd> hey
<MysticalBurrito> could you help me?
<MysticalBurrito> I need to get to a Windows help chat
<PrototypeX29A> this place is close, but a miss
<bekks> MysticalBurrito: join ##windows
<MysticalBurrito> Thanks
<betrayd> tell em who sent you =]
<urgodfather> chiluk: are you in here?
<django> anyone know if the credentials I need to change are in a conf file I can just edit?
<urgodfather> django: it depends on the config file
<django> yeah i figured that, i'm just trying to find out where to edit a wrong pass/username i've entered so I can connect my desktop to my laptop
<betrayd> django: maybe set up a new user ? would that option fit your situation?
<betrayd> while you get rid of the first non-working one
<django> betrayd - that idea just crossed my mind, however i'd need ubuntu to 'forget' the user I've wrongly entered, to make the dialogue pop up again?
<django> yeah how can I get rid of the non-working one?
<betrayd> isn't it a remote login
<KennettAZ> How do I add: device miibus, device sge to my kernel configuration file?
<betrayd> i'd egt rid of it AFTER setting up a new one
<django> yeah, i just dunno where to manage remote logins
<tel> please i need help?
<bekks> KennettAZ: You cant. Whats the actual problem you are facing?
<tel> i haven 'nt sound on my pc
<KennettAZ> My network card doesn't work right and I found this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man4/sge.4freebsd.html
<RoySegall> Someone installed 13.04 and can make commits through the ui of the git-cola
<bekks> KennettAZ: sudo modprobe sge
<echoe> the auto-upgrade is throwing an error from 12.10 to 13.04, is it worth redownloading and reinstalling? ... or should i just get 12.04? this is for a work computer
<bekks> echoe: which error?
<echoe> unspecified!
<bekks> echoe: errors are to be solved - reinstalls are for windows.
<KennettAZ> bekks: FATAL: Module sge not found.
<echoe> this ... is not always the case. lol.
<bekks> !details | echoe
<ubottu> echoe: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bekks> KennettAZ: Then you would have to recompile your own kernel.
<echoe> am attempting to replicate now
<KennettAZ> bekks: I'm trying to do that but never have so I'm lost
<bekks> KennettAZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<x-fak> Thor , remember me?
<KennettAZ> Bekks: I'm running 13.04 server on the system..
<camilo_> hola
<bekks> KennettAZ: And?
<bekks> KennettAZ: The article still applies.
<KennettAZ> bekks: Wasn't sure I just letting you know.
<echoe> sigh, the whole point of installing ubuntu was so I didn't have to go through troubleshooting with my own system so i could troubleshoot other systems and only deal with the quirks of one machine. oh well [/waits for updates, maybe it will magically work after this]
<Hoxolotl> vanavond nog vliegende dozen kijken @ tkkrlab?
<betrayd> there is also a 'try it out' option
<otak> echoe: imho if you want a stable system stick with LTS
<BluesKaj> Hoxolotl, this is an English only ubuntu support channel
<wingsuit> arch?
 * echoe nods. will download lts now too, just in case i guess. "why not, it's just data"
 * Meadow nods. Me likes data
<Hoxolotl> BluesKaj, sorry wrong channel ^_^;
<neekz0r> echoe: i think no matter what, you'll always have to troubleshoot a system :P
<BluesKaj> you can ask in English Hoxolotl
<yashh> how do i install 13.04 without deleting files?
<echoe> okay, the system just wasn't upgraded yet. ... question solved
<Continuum> Continuum
<Continuum> :list
<echoe> for reference, I have fedora, and it randomly freezes two or three times a day and sometimes fails to wake up from sleep
 * echoe would like those things to not happen because when running programs in client machines if I don't screen them this can cause ... problems.
<Meadow> echoe: sounds exactly like my problem! Its a hardware problem for me, the graphics card is fried out from the previous owner who played a lot of games
<echoe> that might be it for me too, it isn't my own hardware though so idk
<Meadow> echoe: the computer will not freeze when it is not using the graphics driver. Right now I am in a regular console with no graphic driver because comptuer is freezing up when I load it, everything is purple and white alternating randomly >_<
<betrayd> soit CAN happen
<echoe> ew
<echoe> i'd hope there would be a way to turn off the external graphics and default to the onboard in that case?
<Meadow> echoe: sadly for me its a laptop... a desktop you can change that in the bios settings... but I have no option with a laptop, and a new graphics for it costs $120 minimum :(
<echoe> laptops have bios settings too. unless it's the onboard [non-expansion] graphics that are broken ...
<Meadow> echoe: oh yes it has bios settings, but no "onboard" seperate graphics card like desktops do...
<echoe> depends on the laptop. i guess not then
<echoe> i.e. mine has optimus. so
<Meadow> but that sounds like an item of interest to investigate in google, thanks for the pointer!! :)
<echoe> heh. possibly ...
<Meadow> But I think unscheduled freezing can be caused by any number of hardware failures... next time its running maybe the "lastlog" dmesg has some info for you?
<echoe> eh, we'll see I guess. as said before I am reinstalling so. :P
<Meadow> echoe: I don't feel that the OS is your problem, luckily ubuntu is quite easy to re-install, and if it is your problem, then it was an easy and inexpensive solution
 * Meadow reboots to look at bios options
<pricox> !list
<ubottu> pricox: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<urgodfather> hello room, having trouble getting this new intel 6235 card to work in ubuntu 13.04
<x-fak> do you always advice to upgrade to version 13?
<hacktus0> where is path for history of 'google chrome' ??
<bekks> x-fak: No.
<x-fak> it is asking me if i want to upgrade at my first start with 12
<bekks> x-fak: Which ubuntu version do you have?
<x-fak> ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> x-fak: since both version are supported, its basically your choice then.
<x-fak> i'll stay with 12.0 for the moment i think
<betrayd> is it bugging you constantly though, to upgrade
<hacktus0> where is path for history of 'google chrome' ??
<auronandace> hacktus0: google chrome is a ppa, ppas are not supported here
<fataldigitz> yo
<fataldigitz> !list
<ubottu> fataldigitz: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fataldigitz> u is big asss u fk
<urgodfather> can anyone offer support?
<Meaodw> echoe: yeah, the bios is inaccessable when the graphics is messed up :(
<FunkyELF> just install ubuntu 13.... how do I monitor CPU temp?
<nbubuntu> any open office expert here ?
<urgodfather> Meaodw: can you help troubleshoot wifi connectivity?
<urgodfather> nbubuntu: what is your question?
<Meaodw> urgodfather: I suppose, what seems you be your trouble, dearest?
<FunkyELF_> ... and here I am on the Ubuntu machine
<FunkyELF_> Trying to find out how to monitor CPU temp.... I search for guides but they seem old
<Meaodw> FunkyELF_: look up lm_sensors installation guide
<th0r> FunkyELF, I believe you have to install lm_sensors. Do a google on that...I just got temp working on my netbook
<Meaodw> FunkyELF_: there are some great GTK front ends that you can watch in the GUI
<urgodfather> Meaodw: clean install 13.04, kernel 3.9.0rc8, intel 625 wireless (new card) cannot connect to any network. bios up to date, etc
<FunkyELF_> Meaodw, and then what program monitors them?  I don't think LM Sensors is a GUI or anything
<Meaodw> FunkyELF_: you have to search the package manager for lm_sensors and the guis should come up, I do not use ubuntu sorry :)
<nbubuntu> urgodfather : how to copy a row of number file and covert it to a column on spreadsheet ?
<Meaodw> urgodfather: we have to troubleshoot from the start here, lets look at ifconfig to see if your wireless card comes up
<th0r> FunkyELF, I use gkrellm, but conky and others can use it as well. there is even a panel plugin for xfce
<FunkyELF_> th0r, I installed an applet that came up when I searched the Ubuntu software center for lm_sensors
<Meaodw> urgodfather: it should be either eth1 or wlan0, if it does not show up then the driver is not being loaded for some reason
<betrayd> nbubuntu: hightlight the row number then copy, paste to a col header
<FunkyELF_> how do  get an applet to show up?... or how do I get anything to show up in the panel?... I can't right click on the panel
<th0r> FunkyELF, you need to do something to detect the sensors...it is a one off command but I don't recall it right now
<urgodfather> Meaodw: it does
<Meaodw> FunkyELF_: you have to add it to the gui autostart, if it is xfce there is the startup option in the settings menu
<FunkyELF_> Meaodw, I'm on Ubuntu 13 so I have Unity
<Meaodw> urgodfather: great! Now do you have a wireless manager installed? or are you using wpa_supplicant to manage networks?
<urgodfather> nbubuntu: http://www.ehow.com/info_8167559_rows-columns-openoffice.html
<FunkyELF_> no clue how t customize the panel when I cant right click on it
<ndevuk_> I have alot of java files in my directory exnding with the extension class
<Meaodw> urgodfather: then what I would like to see is the last 50 or so lines of you /var/log/messages after 30 seconds of trying to log into your wireless network, this will show me what the problem is
<nbubuntu> urgodfather : it's not working if you are coping from a gedit
<ndevuk_> is rm *.class safe to only delete class files and not failes ending with the extension .java
<urgodfather> Meaodw: whichever is installed on clean installation. im assuming wireless manager.
<urgodfather> Meaodw: let me login from the laptop
<urgodfather> Meaodw: brb
<nbubuntu> urgodfather : a plain row of number separated into dates , I wanted it to paste into col
<Meaodw> urgodfather: okay, I perfer WICD and when I have used ubuntu, replaced the default because I don't like it... however we can still find out if it is the managers fault, or some setting somewhere...
<ohnonotagain> ndevuk That will remove files only ending in .class, yes
<ndevuk_> thanks, I didn't want to have to backup
<weldan_> hello
<betrayd> ooh living on the edge now are ya ndevuk_
<ohnonotagain> Well, ndevuk that's *never* a good idea, but I hear ya :P
<PrototypeX29A> hey, since my distupgrade to 12.10 i cannot start my terminal anymore because the ACcessoires menu in gnome is not  scrollable anymore
<weldan_> how do i mount this? anyone? -> [ 5713.637043] input: GENERAL - UVC  as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1/2-1.1:1.0/input/input15
<ndevuk_> I have alot of class files and I don't want to commit them to my svn dir
<PrototypeX29A> also i have an unreasonable long lag when typing something
<ohnonotagain> weldan_: What type of input device is that?
<guest1234> Meaodw: this is urgodfather
<Meaodw> guest1234: okay
<weldan_> i am thinking of that too
<weldan_> it is usb camera
<guest1234> Meaodw: let me pastbin that log
<PrototypeX29A> may be the replacement console is just crap
<Meaodw> guest1234: when you connect to the wifi it will go through the handshaking process, which can take up to 30 seconds, then the log will give the information :)
<PrototypeX29A> excuse me
<weldan_> that was the result of dmesg , showing uvcvideo rejecting i/o from usb and not really sure what was that line for
<guest1234> Meaodw: it never handshakes
<Meaodw> guest1234: could then be a router problem or even a hardware problem on your computer, log will say for sure
<urgodfather> nbubuntu: i dont know if that will work
<weldan_> ohnonotagain: got any idea how do i get around this?
<ohnonotagain> I'm not trying to be a jerk, but I don't think you are acutally trying to mount it, are you?
<weldan_> yes i am
<weldan_> he he
<guest1234> Meaodw: router ok, card brand new, functions fine in windows
<ohnonotagain> So, it has internal storage? wel
<weldan_> i thought. because the manual says so
<betrayd> weldan_: by any chance you tried nautilus to explore it
<weldan_> lol what
<ohnonotagain> Gotcha.  Just trying to get an idea of what's going on
<weldan_> it did not mounted. where can i find it in nautilus betrayd
<ohnonotagain> nautilus, your file manager, has a lot of plug-and-play functionality.  It'd be on the left hand side in nautilus weldan_
<Meaodw> guest1234: so I hear that you have windows on the computer and it functions, great, this tells me that its a problem with your configuration, the log will say for sure.
<weldan_> yes. its true
<Meaodw> guest1234: try this `cat /var/log/messages | tail -n 50 > meadowlog` and then put it on a flash drive
<guest1234> Meaodw: there isnt a messages in the log folder
<weldan_> mount and fdisk -l did not show anything convincing though
<weldan_> thanks for the advice
<Meaodw> guest1234: eeeehhhh... okay ubuntu is different than gentoo, really I came on this channel so that my computer would have some graphics to display, while I tinker with my graphics card... :P
<Meaodw> guest1234: if there is nothing in that log, then perhaps the dmesg will have some info
<th0r> Meaodw, in ubuntu it is /var/log/syslog
<Meaodw> guest1234: you have to find where the computer is logging the wireless connection... it will show the authetication process.
<guest1234> Meaodw: there's 4 dmesg files
<Meaodw> guest1234: read th0r comment
<betrayd> weldan_: sometimes when I can view in nautilus, it mounts successfully for other programs to access the files
<weldan_> anyone interested to see the result in dmesg ?
<weldan_> me too. but when i know how it worked in out i thow away that feeling
<weldan_> hew hew
<weldan_> i guess the keyword is ucvvideo if anyone interested
<betrayd> see how it defined the device in nautilus
<betrayd> then use those terms
<weldan_> okay okay i give a try on nautilus. brb
<betrayd> for future referemce
<weldan_> unfortunately cannot
<betrayd> cannautilus view contents
<weldan_> because /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1/2-1.1:1.0/input/input15 is definitely not a file or whatever.
<betrayd> not yet
<weldan_> there is a /dev in / . not /devices
<weldan_> okay. will try to reattach the usb . brb
<Meaodw> guest1234: you get that log from /var/log/syslog? When you do type `Meadow:` before you post it so that it highlights me, I will be around in a minute have to take care of something for a second
<raven_> hey guys, im an idiot,how do i fix it
<raven_> lol
<betrayd> dont worry you're in the asylun
<raven_> nah, i installed the amd version of ubuntu on an intel machine... should i  download the iinter version?
<weldan_> betrayd: i think i found something. --> http://i.imgur.com/PmkN16m.png
<guest1234> Meaodw: http://pastebin.com/pNth9jVR
<BluesKaj> !amd | raven_
<BluesKaj> !info amd | raven_
<ubottu> raven_: Package amd does not exist in raring
<raven_> ?
<BluesKaj> hmmm
<raven_> so there is only an amd one?
<raven_> im confused
<betrayd> weldan_: i was wondering if ou could view its contents, from nautilus alone without any of your interference
<tanya_tanya> hello, quick question. I have an overclock 2600k. Should I run on normal clock during install of ubuntu? Or can I install in overclock settings? How about in booting to Ubuntu, do I run overclock or normal? THank you very much
<weldan_> of course not
<betrayd> if nautilus can't then you can't
<betrayd> it does a lot of the heavy lifting
<betrayd> so you wont have to
<raven_> hey i insstalled open java jde 7
<betrayd> If that's as far as nautilus can do, it'll be a struggle to do it some other way
<raven_> and i want to java programs open automaticly with java
<Meaodw> guest1234: yeah thats really weird, that log give no information as to why it is not working... I don't even have a guess at this point, my former assumptions as to the problem are now possibly wrong based on this log...
<raven_> but when i click open with other it doesnt list the open java
<weldan_> betrayd: here is dmesg log. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677743/
<Meaodw> guest1234: you might try #networking or #wireless with that log to find the problem, or maybe someone else here can help you, but really I am not well enough versed in ubuntu to help in this. I would actually try installing WICD and using that, it MIGHT fix your problem, which appears to be software
<weldan_> since it is a camera. tried to load uvcvideo module
<betrayd> weldan_: on this session it is hosed
<betrayd> have you any other usb ports
<weldan_> okay what you mean by hosed
<betrayd> it failed to recognize this attempt
<bitbyte> is any one able to help me out I'm running ubuntu server and asked in there but its pretty quiet, I'm trying to add noip2 to cron to force updates to the service because it won't automatically do it any one else got a similar setup
<shivam> hi there
<BluesKaj> raven_, is your machine 64 bit ?
<weldan_> yes that was what i thought too
<betrayd> weldan_: loading of uvc/we is pointless, you need one where sd+ was recognized
<raven_> yes
<Meaodw> guest1234: I have to run now, I hope you get it fixed, wireless is always stressful part of install! :( I have been there many times
<bitbyte> yes its 64bit
<bitbyte> oh sorry was aimed at some one else hehe
<weldan_> no success yet
<weldan_> i can view the video if i attach the usb on windows
<betrayd> yeah, unless you got more USB ports on a different side of the box (e.g. lcd monitor, back of box)
<BluesKaj> raven_, did you choose this image : 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop image
<raven_> yes
<weldan_> for the storage i still did not get anything from both windows and linux
<weldan_> nvm. will try someday
<betrayd> or, weldan_ you can boot with the cam attached already to ensure a good connection
<BluesKaj> raven_, then you're ok , it also runs on intel cpus
<betrayd> weldan_: instad of plug/unplug
<weldan_> betrayd: sounds promising. will give it a try. thanks
<weldan_> brb
<betrayd> yw, good luck weldan_
<shojo> @wik positive discrimination
<shojo> oops wrong chan srry
<raven_> okay :)
<betrayd> heh we'll let it slide
<raven_> and when can i get ubuntu for my phone?
<raven_> lol
<eklz> Hi, I'm new on linux and I would like to know if ad-on for Google Chrome works on chromium ?
<betrayd> when it rings. pick up immediately
<OerHeks> !phone > raven_
<ubottu> raven_, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> raven_, if you're concerned , you can always use the i386 image , which runs on 32 and 64 bit pcs
<mesquka> chromium and chrome are fully compatible with each other
<mesquka> they are literally clones
<eklz> thanks ;)
<savio> Hello guys
<betrayd> hey there
<eklz> hi
<vooze> If I replaced some files in /usr/share/unity/6 is there some package I can reinstall to revert it back?
<raven_> how do i install a .tar.gz file
<doogy2004> raven_: what software are you attempting to install?
<raven_> flash
<RocknRolla> raven_:  unpack them first
<raven_> and java
<doogy2004> there are packages in the repos for flash and java
<raven_> its just a usr folder
<doogy2004> i would recommend doing it that way
<raven_> the one for java doesnt work
<doogy2004> which one did you install?
<nbubuntu> Anyone using Intel 3570k here will to help me out whether i should choose this processor for Visualization (VirtualBox) ?
<raven_> i installed OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime it works but i cant set it so .jar files automaticly launch with it, it doesnt show in the prgram list
<BluesKaj> !restricted-extras
<doogy2004> for flash you could either try the adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> raven, read above
<doogy2004> are you attempting to run the .jar from the command line or the GUI?
<raven_> gui
<raven_> i cant use the command line
<BluesKaj> raven_, install ubuntu-restricted-extras from the software center
<raven_> ok
<doogy2004> raven_: check this out http://askubuntu.com/questions/192914/how-run-a-jar-file-with-a-double-click
<BluesKaj> raven_, it will take care of flash and java for you
<raven_> thank you
<raven_> i installed adobe flash player
<raven_> and its stuck applying changes
<doogy2004> it will take some time
<sarge1221> Whats the terminal command to tell something to restart? I need the clamav daemon to restart itself. Please help. :(
<doogy2004> sarge1221: /etc/init.d/SERVICE_NAME restart
<doogy2004> or service SERVICE_NAME restart
<RocknRolla> sarge1221: try service clamav restart
<tony38> ciao
<tony38> !list
<ubottu> tony38: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<th0r> sarge1221, I think you will need 'sudo service.....'
<sarge1221> I was following this. > https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ClamAV
<sarge1221> ok seriously i still get this error. ><' WARNING: Clamd was NOT notified: Can't connect to clamd through /var/lib/clamav/clamd.socket Why won't this thing work T_T
<sam113101> arch uses systemd now, I believe
<psusi> has anyone else noticed that 13.04 is totally unusable under qemu-kvm, and is there a workaround?
<sarge1221> sam113101, I use ubuntu 12.04 i just followed the guide hoping it might explain how to fix that directory error for clamd not being notified.
<_DomY-Dom> mount: can't find /mnt/starcraftoriginal/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<_DomY-Dom> Trying to mount starcraft iso in /mnt/starcraft original and I mount -o blah.iso /mnt/starcraftoriginal and got this error: mount: can't find /mnt/starcraftoriginal/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<doogy2004> _DomY-Dom: see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mount-iso-image/
<bascherz> Interesting issue came up today. Added my admin account to the vboxsf group and can no longer use sudo from the account. I had not set a root password beforehand, so I can no longer administer my system. Anyone got a way out of this?
<doogy2004> sudo mount -o loop /tmp/file.iso /mnt/iso
<AbbasX8> guys, how do i increase the size of  dev/sda1 without breaking the ubuntu installation on it? http://i.imgur.com/7LGRuoX.jpg
<AbbasX8> right now, it wont let me increase size because the swap disc is right next to it, i can only incrase the size of swap disc
<zembela> can anybody read my message?
<bascherz> @zembela... yes
<surfdaemon> zembela: transmission received
<th0r> AbbasX8, boot into a live cd, mount the hard drive, delete the swap, extend sda1, redefine swap. But I won't guarantee any of this will work
<Continuum> python-fr
<zembela> thank you
<zembela> i am using windows 7 64 bit manhine. i installed on virtual box (latest stable version) ubuntu 12.04.02 32 bit. but after proper installation now ubuntu does not starts and gives me this error: The system is running in low-graphics modeYour screen, graphics cards, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself. What should ı do now? ı dont want to play with system defaults, because i will get a back
<wilee-nilee> AbbasX8, You have to realize the sda2 the extended is the container for the sda5 it is a partition itself. So you have to extend the sda2 to the right and move the sda5 to the right, then shrink the sda2 from the left and then expand the sda1. Dn't do all this in one job.
<wilee-nilee> don't
<wilee-nilee> AbbasX8, As of now the sda2 and sda5 are just the swap you could remove and bulild them agin and just resize the sda1.
<zembela> i am using windows 7 64 bit manhine. i installed on virtual box (latest stable version) ubuntu 12.04.02 32 bit. but after proper installation now ubuntu does not starts and gives me this error: The system is running in low-graphics modeYour screen, graphics cards, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself. What should ı do now? ı dont want to play with system defaults, because i will get a back
<ActionParsnip> zembela: did you get fully updated?
<bascherz> Interesting issue came up today. Added my admin account to the vboxsf group and can no longer use sudo from the account. I had not set a root password beforehand, so I can no longer administer my system. Anyone got a way out of this?
<ActionParsnip> bascherz: if you run: groups ,what is output?
<zembela> ActionParsnip: which updates?
<zembela> ActionParsnip: how can i get hte updates. i can not open the system
<ActionParsnip> zembela: ubuntu system updates
<bascherz> ActionParsnip: bruce vboxsf
<zembela> system = ubuntu
<zembela> ubutnu 12.03.3 will fix this issue?
<ActionParsnip> bascherz: then thats why. you didnt add yourself to the group correctly and have lost membership to the other groups including sudo
<bascherz> ActionParsnip: how to fix? recovery mode?
<bascherz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/169631/lost-my-root-access-and-unable-to-install-any-software-or-any-other-priviliged-o
<ActionParsnip> zembela: if you hit CTRL+ALT+T do you get a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> bascherz: yes, you can then add yourself to the sudo account, then you can add yourself to the other user groups
<zembela> ActionParsnip: i open not with recovery mode. i am on command line as root.
<zembela> ActionParsnip: what should i write for update of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> zembela: then update in root recovery mode. Thats fine too
<bascherz> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I'll give it a try.
<urgodfather_> ActionParsnip: can you please help me figure out why my intel 6235 isnt working?
<ActionParsnip> zembela: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<urgodfather_> ActionParsnip: im posting a syslog on pastebin
<AbbasX8> ok thank you wilee-nilee , that seems to work
<AbbasX8> hope ubuntu boots now
<wilee-nilee> AbbasX8, cool.
<zembela> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get update gives me this error: unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather_: what is the Intel 6235?
<ActionParsnip> zembela: is the filesystem full?
<RocknRolla> zembela: did your filesystem is read only
<RocknRolla> zembela: try running fsck
<ActionParsnip> zembela: mount -o rw,remount /
<OerHeks> urgodfather, it did work yesterday did it not?
<zembela>  ActionParsnip: ofcore not. i open 13+ gb for vm.
<zembela> RocknRolla:  no.
<urgodfather_> ActionParsnip: its a wifi card. ubuntu certified hardware. cannot get to connect. clean install 13.04. pastebin.... http://pastebin.com/mwNUCvh5
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather_: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network; sudo rfkill list; uname -a; lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> zembela: does my command help?
<zembela> ActionParsnip: first i write update ok. but after that i write upgrade. now it gives me this error: unable to fecth some archives, maybe run apt-get update
<zembela> ActionParsnip: or tyr with -fix-missing
<zembela> ActionParsnip: i try it with missing but nothing changed :(
<ActionParsnip> zembela: ok, run: sudo apt-get -f install
<urgodfather_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/iFnptTbp
<_name> my dad is having some problems with his audio, i think its a hardware problem. theres 2 places in his computer to plug in headphones but they dont seem to work well, sometimes one of them works and some time the other works, does anyone know what this could be?
<zembela> ActionParsnip: ok i run  sudo apt-get -f install. now?
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather_: try disabling n speed on the iwlwifi module. May help
<mamece2> hello, i have a problem when i try to run live ubuntu. It appears "No human readable MCE decoding support on this CPU type" how can i boot with the command nomce?
<betrayd>  it might have 2 audio cards _name
<ActionParsnip> zembela: yes does it help
<_name> betrayd: i did an lsof and only saw 1 device
<urgodfather_> ActionParsnip: it looks like the wrong driver is being loaded ( driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.8.0-19-generic firmware=18.168.6.1 latency=0 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abg) no n support
<_name> betrayd: sorry lshw
<zembela> it just write : "it does nothing. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 removed, 197 not upgraded."
<zembela> ActionParsnip: it just write : "it does nothing. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 removed, 197 not upgraded."
<betrayd> _name try alsamixer in a terminal, up top is lsted how to choose device. if there is more than 1 it will switch pages
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather_: which modulecdo you expect it to use?
<ActionParsnip> zembela: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<urgodfather_> ActionParsnip: i sudo rmmod iwldvm (b/c iwlwifi was being used by it) how to restart it?
<mamece2> ActionParsnip: I am trying to recover a PC that frozes when it runs windows. I put the live cd in and I cant get into ubuntu. The MCE error shows
<ActionParsnip> sorry: name_
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: crossed wires, sorry
<zembela>  ActionParsnip: :( again this error: unable to fecth some archives, maybe run apt-get update
<mamece2> ActionParsnip:  can you helpo me with the MCE problem? I have read that i need to boot with the nomce command, How can I run from a live CD with that parameter?
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: you can press E to (e)dit the kernel options and add what you desire
<cuddylier> If i set the user of a directory to be root, would other users who are owners of subdirectories still be able to access them?
<urgodfather_> ActionParsnip: nevermind... i got it started back up
<urgodfather_> ActionParsnip: got a new pastebin coming your way
<_name> betrayd: gives me 4 options #1 - default #2 0 HDA intel #3 1 Venus USB2.0 camera and #4 enter device name...
<cuddylier> I mean owner of a directory to be root
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather_: great
<mamece2> ActionParsnip: but i dont have ubuntu installed in the machine, I just want to run from a live cd
<zembela> ActionParsnip: can you please connect me with teamviewer please ?
<jrib> cuddylier: they need execute permission on parent directories
<ActionParsnip> cuddlyier: if they open then directly then I believe so
<jrib> cuddylier: for example, your user can access /home/username despite /home being owned by root
<cuddylier> jrib So even if root owned the main directory, if they had execute permissions for their subdirectories it would work fine?
<cuddylier> Ah good :)
<cuddylier> ty
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: thats fine, you can add boot options to the live CD
<jrib> cuddylier: they need execute permissions on parent directories not just the subdirectory
<cuddylier> Oh..
<cuddylier> crap
<luc4_linux> Hi! I'm trying to replace my home directory with another one where I mount via fstab a partition. I tried to mv my old home into old_home and mkdir a new home dir. What happens is that when I reboot, the system is not booting, remains at the splash. Any idea why?
<cuddylier> I only want users to access their directories though
<bascherz1> ActionParsnip: recovery mode is not available in the boot menu, so I guess I am screwed.
<ActionParsnip> bascherz1: it is, hunt around
<mamece2> ActionParsnip: how can i add boot options? after quiet splash theres "--" i shoudl add "--nomce" or "nomce" ?
<bascherz1> ActionParsnip: there are only two entries, both are kernel versions I did not purge.
<jrib> cuddylier: so what's the issue? Make sure they have execute on the parent directory (usually you just give "others" (as opposed to owner or group) execute)
<betrayd> _name: you can set mixer settings for device #1, is the USB cam detachable
<_name> betrayd: yea
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: keep the minuses in, add a space after them then add the option
<urgodfather_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/AkfhL48W this is after i sudo rmmod iwldvm and sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 and then sudo modprobe iwldvm then try to connect
<betrayd> with a microphone _name?
<ActionParsnip> _name: what is the url made by the alsa-info.sh script
<_name> betrayd: what do you mean?
<cuddylier> jrib I have a program which I have set as root to run. When root tries to create users via the program, it gives the error [Errno 13] Permission denied
<betrayd> work with ActionParsnip for now _name g2g somewhere
<jrib> cuddylier: what program?
<cuddylier> jrib Multicraft
<mamece2> ActionParsnip: THank you! I love you but in a manly way :D
<jrib> cuddylier: this doesn't seem related to your original question though.  Is the program running as root?
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: no probs, you learned about bot options too
<cuddylier> Yes, it is
<cuddylier> I have the program's user set as root
<cuddylier> It is meant to create users and set servers to run in them
<_name> ActionParsnip: locate didnt find that script
<jrib> cuddylier: what does that mean exactly?  How did you set the program's user to root?
<cuddylier> jrib In its config and I run the panel for it in root
<jrib> cuddylier: what does "in root" mean?
<cuddylier> as root user
<ActionParsnip> _name: its not instaled or available by default. I gave you a command earlier to wget it....
<jrib> cuddylier: /how/
<jrib> cuddylier: tell me the steps you take to start the program
<_name> ActionParsnip: didnt notice, you mustve misspelled my name
<urgodfather_> ActionParsnip: looks like it's just not associating properly
<ActionParsnip> _name: scroll up and you'll see it
<cuddylier> jrib To start the program on each server box I want to run it on, I type /home/root/multicraft/bin/multicraft -nv start
<jrib> cuddylier: and you're logged in as root at that point?
<cuddylier> jrib On ssh, yep
<cuddylier> On 'top' it says it's running as root
<jrib> cuddylier: what option are you selecting in multicraft?  I'm not familiar with it but I'm reading through it now to see what it actually tries to do that it gets denied permission for
<ghyth> is there a direct download from privatetunnel for ubuntu (it's OpenVPN product)
<cuddylier> jrib In its multicraft.conf you set the user at the top, 'user= root'
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather_: could install wicd then remove network manager,see if it helps
<ElUser> Hi all!
<bascherz> ActionParsnip: Any other options for me since recovery mode appears not to be one?
<urgodfather_> ActionParsnip: will you send me a good tut?
<jrib> cuddylier: you're performing some action after running the command to start it before the permission error shows up right?  Or does the error show up as soon as you try to start it?
<ActionParsnip> bascherz: could use a chroot from liveCD
<ElUser> А по русски разговаривает кто нибудь? ;(
<jrib> !ru | ElUser
<ubottu> ElUser: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: you want a tutorial for installing on package then removing another, are you serious?
<cuddylier> jrib After I start the daemon (program on each server box), I then have to create a server on it, it then runs the commands to create a user, creates a directory and then gives it perms to that directory
<ElUser> Thank!
<urgodfather_> ActionParsnip: ill figure it out
<jrib> cuddylier: can you link me to this multicraft?  I found https://github.com/MJJoyce/MultiCraft/blob/master/MultiCraft.py but I'm not sure that's what you are using
<cuddylier> jrib It gives that permission denied error I said earlier when I then try to execute a server, but I then looked at my user's list and no users were made
<ntfshell> Hi everyone. :)
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather_: its 2 steps. first install wicd. second, remove network manager.....
<ElUser> !ubuntu-ru
<david_in_perth> Hi all, I could use some advice.
<david_in_perth> I was right in the middle of reporting a bug and Unity froze/crashed.
<david_in_perth> Now I can't close my programs
<david_in_perth> it's weird, I can still interact with Quassel, Nautilus, Terminal, and Friefox, but I can't close, resize, bring-to-front or anything
<FloodBot1> david_in_perth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david_in_perth> sorry
<jrib> cuddylier: ah, is it this: http://www.multicraft.org?
<cuddylier> Yes jrib
<cuddylier> jrib Here is the commands it runs when a server is created: http://pastebin.com/8kc3r1EQ
<urgodfather_> ActionParsnip: sorry, the last directions i read had like 3 network manager apps to remove
<urgodfather_> ActionParsnip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<jrib> cuddylier: and you're sure it's failing on running the "addUser" command?
<cuddylier> jrib I'm not 100% sure, but it certainly isn't creating the user
<cuddylier> And it follows those commands above
<RocknRolla> Wicd sucks not support pppoe
<vooze> If I replaced some files in /usr/share/unity/6 is there some package I can reinstall to revert it back?
<_name> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f55c462dbae1b3bf6942192600abdbf6e8219aad
<jrib> cuddylier: is this a standard ubuntu install?  Root should be able to execute that without any issue.  What's the output of « ls -ld /usr/sbin/useradd »?
<cuddylier> Yes jrib, let me try
<cuddylier> jrib: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 91512 Sep  6  2012 /usr/sbin/useradd
<ActionParsnip> _name: ok and what is the sound issue?
<_name> ActionParsnip: the places where he plugs in his headphones dont always work, sometimes it only works in the front of his computer and sometimes only in the back
<_name> ActionParsnip: and i dont remember the discussion we had very well ut i think he might have said both didnt work at a point but not sure on that one
<SpacedOut> How does the 'PS Jenkins bot' review work?  I have a merge request up, I added it as a reviewer a day ago and without any updates.   lp:~spacedout/qtubuntu/fix_opengl_sharing into lp:qtubuntu
<James_Epp> I did 'update-rc.d tftpd-hpa defaults' as root but the service is still not loading on startup. What can I do?
<jrib> cuddylier: well try running the command yourself (filling in the parameters with some random values) and ensure it works.  It should... My thought is still that it is not being executed as root though I know you said that it is
<ActionParsnip> _name: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<jrib> James_Epp: why did you run that?  Did you do something to stop it from starting at startup?
<James_Epp> jrib: It didn't run on its own in the first place. tftpd-hpa (in my experience) has never done this.
<James_Epp> jrib: Even if I append /etc/default/tftpd-hpa   to include RUN_DAEMON="yes" it does not run on startup.
<jrib> James_Epp: well it has a /etc/init/tftpd-hpa.conf which means it is managed by upstart, reading that file may shed some light on what's happening
<James_Epp> jrib: Thanks for the place to start. RTFM awaaaay
<jrib> James_Epp: /usr/share/doc/tftpd-hpa/README.Debian might say something too
<gordonjcp> I never got tftpd-hpa working
<gordonjcp> I suspect it's an elaborate hoax
<_name> ActionParsnip: ...they both seem to be working
<ElUser> Как там в русскую комнату войти?)
<gordonjcp> James_Epp: what are you using tftp for?
<_name> ActionParsnip: would those commands still help or cant anything be done until the problem is there again?
<urgodfather> ActionParsnip: wicd didnt work... couldnt load
<jrib> !ru | ElUser
<ubottu> ElUser: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<James_Epp> gordonjcp: PXE booting along with some NFS
<ElUser>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<ActionParsnip> _name: it defaults your sound setting configs, can help
<gordonjcp> James_Epp: right, just use dnsmasq
<James_Epp> what is it?
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: did you reboot?
<cuddylier> jrib What are groups used for?
<gordonjcp> James_Epp: it handles DNS, DHCP and PXE
<jrib> !permissions | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<gordonjcp> James_Epp: it's just ridiculously suitable for PXE booting
<_name> Action
<James_Epp> grrdonjcp: But I will be using a pfsense box for handling DHCP
<jrib> cuddylier: several users can be members of a group. You can manage permissions for a group of users in this way
<ElUser>  /join ubuntu-ru
<_name> ActionParsnip: apparently its the microphone not the speakers
<cuddylier> jrib How do I view the current groups?
<gordonjcp> James_Epp: then disable DHCP in dnsmasq
<jrib> cuddylier: you can read /etc/group
<gordonjcp> James_Epp: and make certain that pfsense can supply the correct DHCP parameters to the clients
<urgodfather> ActionParsnip: i did
<urgodfather> ActionParsnip: got some sort of dbus error
<James_Epp> gordonjcp: I'm a really fresh n00b to all of this PxE stuff. Getting the packages installed is already a huge challenge for me. Half of the time, I've found I need a LOT of luck to get stuff working. Idk what dhcp parameters I would be looking at.
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: weird, ok uninstall wicd and reinstall network manager
<gordonjcp> James_Epp: I turned off DHCP on my router, and just used DNS on the VM hose
<gordonjcp> *host
<urgodfather> ActionParsnip: apparently it doesnt function properly with 13.04 yet (if i read this correctly)
<gordonjcp> s/DNS/dnsmasq/
<Charcoalcat> When I do "php -f test.php" in the terminal, the code isn't executed, it acts the exact same as "cat test.php". How do I actually execute it??
<urgodfather> ActionParsnip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wicd/+bug/1132529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1132529 in wicd (Ubuntu) "Can't start wicd daemon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<urgodfather> ActionParsnip: already did that
<James_Epp> gordonjcp: Thanks for the assistance. I'll see what I can do.
<cuddylier> jrib Yeah, the commands work, in the config they are in the order of creating the user before the group, but I assume that it knows to create the group first and then the user
<Wolfje> Hello im following all the steps from: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source But still im getting tis errors: http://pastie.org/7926703#1-2,5-6,11-12
<Wolfje> pastie.org/7926703#
<alien64> is 12.10 not supported much now cuz it not offered as a download on the site download page?
<gustav_> alien64: I think it is.
<mgmt> I'm not sure what I did but now my install of 13.04 hangs at the splash screen until I hit esc a few times.  Anyone had this issue?
<Wolfje> gustav_: Can you help?
<gustav_> Wolfje: With?
<Wolfje> Hello im following all the steps from: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source But still im getting tis errors: http://pastie.org/7926703#1-2,5-6,11-12
<Tayler> Hey guys!
<alien64> gustav_: is see 12.04 lts and 13.04 but no 12.10
<Tayler> MY computer is fucked up lol
<IdleOne> Tayler: no swearing please
<Tayler> anybody need or want help?
<gustav_> alien64: There's a list of how long each version is supported, somewhere.
<gustav_> Wolfje: I'm reading.
<ActionParsnip> alien64: 12.10 is supported 18 months which is after 13.04 is EOL
<Tayler> Oh, sorry, I didn't know.
<Wolfje> gustav_: Thanks
<mgmt> Tayler I could use some help lol
<Tayler> What with?
<gustav_> Wolfje: Can you paste on paste.ubuntu.com or pastebin.com?
<Tayler> I am an 11 yr old code geek lol
<mgmt> my computer hangs at the splash screen until I hit esc a few times
<Tayler> are all drivers installed correctly?
<Tayler> Go into software manager, and check for updates
<mgmt> I would assume so, everything works
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Do you know if there is going to be serious, solid support for Optimus in any upcoming release? It's kind of important, at least to me... or I can never upgrade.
<alien64> ic
<mgmt> If I set grub to nosplash debug everything works fine
<alien64> ty
<Tayler> hmm
<mgmt> software is up to date
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: no idea. i think optimus is a cludge
<Tayler> Debug grub
<Tayler> see if it is having any issues
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: i am actively avoiding it
<mgmt> how do you debug grub?
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: No, Optimus is the actual hardware, you mean Bumblebee.
<Tayler> lemme look, I am not the best at it lol
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: both
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Hm, how to use GPU then?
<Wolfje> gustav_: Yess i can
<gustav_> Wolfje: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: if i avoid optimus then i dont have to mess with bumblebee
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: True but no serious 3D acceleration either.
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: buy a non-sandy/ivybridge CPU then but an nvidia based video card
<Tayler> mgmt: You know your splash screen.. What does it display on it?
<Wolfje> gustav_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5678098/
<ActionParsnip> gustac_: not hard......
<mgmt> Tayler what do you mean?
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Hm, that fit in the same socket?
<mgmt> it says ubuntu with the 5 or so dots that light up
<Tayler> mgmt You said your splash screen hangs
<gustav_> Wolfje: You need to install some missing packages.
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: absolutely, why would it not?
<Tayler> ahh, you meen the Ubuntu splash, not motherboard splash screen
<Tayler> are you using 64bit?
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Well... don't you want the fastest CPU? Haswell, won't it have the same, I mean a GPU in the CPU package?
<mgmt> Tayler:  Yeah it just keeps lighting up the dots like its loading but it doesn't go anywhere until I hit esc twice
<mgmt> no, I'm using 32bit
<Tayler> mgmt what graphics card do you use?
<mgmt> I think this one is a intel hd3000
<mgmt> it uses the system ram as video memory
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: some of the "fastest cpus" dont have gpus built in
<Tayler> hmm
<Tayler> You might wanna change that
<Tayler> using system RAM for video memory is a bad idea
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Which do you rate as the fastest? Most expensive, most high end.
<erle-> how can i capture master audio with avconv?
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: benchmarks
<tango> STV|TV-ASTRA|01 xdcc send #24
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Not sure which are faster then Ivy Bridge, then.
<Tayler> mgmt, open up terminal and paste "sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm && sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" without the quotes
<gustav_> than
<mgmt> Tayler:  I have this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230824
<Wolfje> gustav_: Where and how?
<Tayler> mgmt: go into terminal and paste "sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm && sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<gustav_> Wolfje: With apt-get. Do apt-cache search unity-protocol, apt-cache search libbamf3, apt-cache search compiz. Look for -dev. Install those.
<mgmt> Tayler, ok, one min
<gustav_> Wolfje: Then try again.
<Tayler> mgmt: okay, tell me if it changes anything
<mgmt> Tayler: do I set the default DM to gdm or lightdm?
<mgmt> I'm currently using unity
<Tayler> gdm
<Tayler> Tell me if it works
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: lots are faster than ivy bridge, are you serious?
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Which?
<mgmt> alright, I gotta restart, back in two shakes
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: I mean x86 or something you can buy in a laptop format.
<i4c> after i installed some packages i have no sound, html5 and totem go superfast, like 2 times or 3 times faster
<i4c> before it was normal
<i4c> weird
<i4c> and also only 1 sound output is detected, before 2 were
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: amd hsve decent decent gpus embedded in their mobile cpus
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Ok, I don't mean the GPU. I don't want the internal GPU.
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Which AMD is faster than the fastest Ivy Bridge?
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: look at benchmarks
<eipi-1> since a couple of days my laptop has the weirdest problems: starting with loosing internet connection via WLAN. In the log i found this: http://pastebin.com/NShz1r51 Afterwards it often can't reboot but shuts down instead. Same with suspend. Any ideas?
<Sc0rp10n> hi guys
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Strange name for a CPU. :)
<Tayler> I wouldn't say many, gustav_.. I suggest Ivy Bridge, but look at bench marks etc
<Sc0rp10n> I have a question regarding ubuntu
<gustav_> I already own an Ivy Bridge, so I'm not buying.
<Tayler> ahh
<Tayler> Yes, Sc0rp10n?
<gustav_> 3920XM. It was the fastest when I bought. If I didn't miss any AMD.
<Wolfje> gustav_: What do i need to do with -dev?
<gustav_> Flash still lags, though.
<Sc0rp10n> is it possible to replicate dev and staging enviroment running on aws on your local environment??
<gustav_> Wolfje: Install. apt-get install PKGNAME-dev
<Tayler> Hmm.. I am not quite sure, sorry.
<mgmt> Tayler: broke it worse.  that made it so I couldn't esc out of the hanging splash screen
<Sc0rp10n> I joined a new company and they are doing a migration of their code from a 3rd party to their own servers
<Sc0rp10n> I have access to ubuntu instances on ec2 for their dev and staging
<Sc0rp10n> how can I setup my own environment from that
<Wolfje> gustav_: E: Unable to locate package PKGNAME-dev
<seckt0r> o_O
<gustav_> Wolfje: Yeah, the -dev packages you found.
<Tayler> mgmt, okay, try this: Edit /etc/default/grub  change the line  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  to  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""  then run sudo update-grub2
<Tayler> mgmt, then, tell me what line the boot hangs on
<gustav_> Wolfje: You can use synaptic or aptitude if it's more convenient to you.
<ActionParsnip> gustav_ i7 3970X has a higher clock speed.....than the fastest i7
<mgmt> Tayler: should I set it back to gdm? I just set it back to the original lightdm
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Is that not an M?
<Tayler> mgmt, are you running ubuntu 11.04?
<mgmt> Tayler: no, 13.04
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: nope, no intel embedded gpu nonesense
<Tayler> mgmt, okay, set it back to default values, then try: Edit /etc/default/grub  change the line  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  to  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""  then run sudo update-grub2
<Wolfje> gustav_: Doesnt work
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: It's more than GPU, I think. It's less power consuming. My whole laptop only consumes 60W.
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: then grab an nvidia card, oh look, no bumblebee rubbish
<Tayler> then, reboot your system, and tell me what line of text your computer hangs on
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: in laptops i use only intel gpus, loads less power
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Newer version of the nVidia driver doesn't require bumblebee.
<gustav_> Wolfje: Which?
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: still not using it, its a poor solution to the problem it is intended to resolve
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: I wasn't aware of it when I bought it.
<gustav_> I got the impression it was "problem free."
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: thats the main issure, nobody does a tinybit of research before buying. you can save yourself effort and heartache by researching products you intrnd to buy to see how things go with it
<Wolfje> gustav_: Doesnt work
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Yeah but I can't research everything. That would take years and years. The problem now is the support and stubborn developers.
<Wolfje> gustav_: If i doe the unity protocol he says not founded
<gustav_> Wolfje: What doesn't work?
<gustav_> Wolfje: Did you search for it?
<Wolfje> gustav_: yES
<gustav_> Wolfje: Maybe it's not in the repos.
<gustav_> Wolfje: You're gonna have to download it and install it yourself.
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: look at what you want to buy, then check it out to see how it goes with Ubuntu. Not researching much at all.....
<mgmt> Tayler: so setting that line to nothing in grub still shows the splash.  I set it to nosplash and it doesn't hang.  Is there
<mgmt> is there a way to reinstall splash?
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: I bought my laptop from a company that sells it with Ubuntu. I assumed it was guaranteed to work.
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: if they set it up nice for you then itll probably work
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Yeah. ok
<gustav_> Anyone have a problem?
<seronis> yes.. but its xfce specific
<gustav_> Ok?
<gustav_> I'm not in XFCE but I have used it before.
<seronis> cant figure out how to get Thunar to do REAL alphabetical name ordering when viewing files in list view
<Wolfje> gustav_: Do you know where I can find that packages
<seronis> its using the Windows  'smart'  method which is @#$%@ incorrect
<gustav_> Wolfje: I'd Google it.
<gustav_> seronis: Dirs first?
<seronis> i have a TON (thousands) of hash based files..
<seronis> and all the ones that happen to have their names start with 0's are out of order
<bluechaos> hello
<bluechaos> someone ?
<seronis> because it treats numbers at the beginning of a filename as all one 'value' instead of on a character by character basis
<sarge1221> Did the skype4pidgin project fall apart?
<seronis> it puts things like 00000000009.bat  AFTER a file like 8zzzzzzzzzzzz.bat
<gustav_> seronis: You think they implemented it wrong or an option is set wrong?
<bluechaos> I have a problem  How to install vga ubuntu version 11.04
<bluechaos> I cannot play without it
<gustav_> seronis: Sorry, I'm a programmer, I might talk about internals.
<seronis> its intended to be a smart option so that purely numeric based filenames will go in Numeric order
<seronis> i dont want numeric order.. i want alphabetical
<seronis> so am I.. its why the filenames are using hashes as the name
<seronis> they're all various data sets
<gustav_> seronis: It looks correct to me.
<gustav_> seronis: What Ubuntu?
<seronis> xubuntu 13.04
<gustav_> Oh. 6bea... came before 08.jpg ... That's not right.
<seronis> exactly
<gustav_> So it's 3,4,5,5,6,0,1
<bluechaos> guys can u help me...
<gustav_> seronis: I'd call that a bug.
<seronis> its not a bug.. its numeric ordering instead of alphabetical order
<seronis> its just a horrible horrible feature
<Wolfje> gustav_: Thanks...
<seronis> windows7 does the same thing..  if a filename is prefixed with numeric digits it takes ALL the digits as one numeric value before sorting
<seronis> instead of doing it letter by letter
<gustav_> seronis: So change the filenames then.
<seronis> not an option .. they're hashes of the contents
<wting> When creating a bootable USB, what filesystem does it need to be?
<wting> FAT32?
<gustav_> seronis: Index them as you'd like them sorted.
<gustav_> 9g8gr88r to 1 g9u8df8 to 2, etc
<seronis> I want to be able to manually grab a specific file when i need just one
<gustav_> You can search?
<topo> ciao
<topo> !list
<ubottu> topo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<seronis> there are workarounds i know.. which is why its not a FATAL flaw.. but i still want to know how to make it work properly
<wting> nm, FAT32 it is
<topo> !list
<i4c> hi i have a issue when i installed some packages, all my audio was lost, it could detect only 1 out of 2 audio outputs and html5 and totem play 3 times the speed, any ideas on how to fix this problem ? by either reseting all sound or anything, i am very noob and clueless
<gustav_> seronis: XFCE people are very stuck up about their choices. KDE will probably work better or let you chose.
<erpo> I need to replace the failing hard drive in my Ubuntu 13.04 system. It has a regular BIOS (not UEFI). I think there might be problems with a 3TB HDD because I would have to use GPT to access the full capacity of the drive, but a PC BIOS won't boot from a GPT disk. Thoughts?
<gustav_> seronis: Basically you're not in Windows any more.
<OerHeks>  erpo does your bios support 3 tb ?
<seronis> which is the whole point.  installed xubu 2 weeks ago and trying to solve my 'issues' as they come up
<seronis> so far i havent had any thing bad enough to even make me consider switching back
<gustav_> The problem with Linux you always get STUCK.
<gustav_> And you come here, and no one helps.
<erpo> OerHeks: I didn't realize a non-UEFI BIOS could support 3TB.
<OerHeks> erpo it can, check the manual.
<erpo> OerHeks: I will. Thanks!
<seronis> its not quite that bad =-)  this is the only thing im currently 'stuck' on.   Got mailto: links set to use gmail with a 2 line script.  Got a script to be able to grab screen captures, auto upload them to imgur and put a link to the url in the clipboard for quick sharing
<seronis> dev environment (CodeBlocks, IntelliJ, Boost, SFML, OpenGL, Java) all set up very easily
<gustav_> I'm happy about most things with my setup right now. Some major problems... Flash lags... Too hot CPU... optirun/nvidia crashes in supertuxkart.
<seronis> the nvidia (preferred, tested) drivers work but dont allow me to compile my own SFML apps.  havent had an issue with XOrg generic drive
<gustav_> And of course Shuttleworth seems like a moron.
<gustav_> seronis: Preferred & tested...?
<seronis> it was marked that way in the restricted driver control panel
<Ari-Yang> hi, I seem to have a problem with hdmi
<gustav_> o_o
<gustav_> Xorg has removed so much control I used to have over the X server.
<Ari-Yang> I hook up my laptop to hdmi, then go to system settings and then display. I select the name of the monitor and hit 'apply' and I get this http://gyazo.com/3d41bc2ddb8d8ec93784b08eaa8a7eb1
<Ari-Yang> (I'm using E17 DE btw)
<gustav_> Only to become more instable and only to satisfy Windows game nerds.
<seronis> just rechecked..   (proprietary, tested)  the 3.10 driver
<Ari-Yang> here's a screen shot of the Displays window http://gyazo.com/34d56368449b277e7f2a8ac75f0a4ecb
<seronis> i figure i would try the 'tested' one .. and a couple steam games and sfml apps didnt work
<gustav_> I'm running 313.09. It's bad.
<seronis> didnt try the others cause XOrg was working before trying the nvidia one
<gustav_> But fast.
<seronis> i have noticed flash lags sometimes.  is that specific to the adobe package?  its what was installed from the liveusb.  havent tried the generic
<Ari-Yang> I'm using open source drivers if that helps
<gustav_> seronis: I have no idea. Seems like scheduling is wrong. I have no idea.
<seronis> ok
<tel> HI
<seronis> Ari-Yang, i havent tried using my hdmi output yet so no experience with that. Idle for awhile and maybe someone else will respond
<Ari-Yang> yeah...
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: I'm keeping quiet because HDMI works for me yet I don't know why.
<Ari-Yang> are you using open source drivers, gustav___?
<Ari-Yang> or proprietary drivers?
<gustav___> nvidia-current.
<darkapp> hello
<seronis> you've peaked my curiosity though.. gonna drag laptop to living room and see if i can put netflix on the lcd
<darkapp> i formatted my usb for a network install, and now i need to get back what was on it beforehand
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, so that's proprietary?
<darkapp> anyone know the proper dd command?
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Yes.
<Ari-Yang> hmmm
<Ari-Yang> gustav___: http://gyazo.com/3d41bc2ddb8d8ec93784b08eaa8a7eb1 think I might have to do something with xrandr?
<darkapp> this is my lsblk
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, what DE are you on?
<darkapp> http://pastebin.com/a3aUGEaH
<Ari-Yang> I'm using ati open source drivers...
<darkapp> my passwords are on it, so i rlly need this
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: WindowMaker.
<gustav___> airtonix: I used xrandr to setup HDMI.
<Ari-Yang> okay, maybe I have to use xrandr too
<gustav___> Oops.
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Just run xrandr on the terminal and if HDMI is configured correctly it will pop up.
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, I'll try again
<Ari-Yang> hooking up laptop to dmi again
<Ari-Yang> * hdmi
<gustav___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5678256/ This is me right now. No cable in HDMI.
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Bs4jtw9P
<Ari-Yang> with hdmi plugged in
<Ari-Yang> right now it says on the tv monitor that there is 'No Signal'
<lifeboy> Anyone here over the weekend that can give advice on loading the latest rc kernel on 12.04 to get a patch?
<ShemlKane> what file does a live USB boot from, my BIOS is retarded
<seronis> Ari-Yang, with nvidia (xorg oss drivers) plugging in my hdmi cable made the option show up in the display control panel
<seronis> sound is NOT automatically transferring like it does in Windows, and my laptops resolution swapped to match that of the tv (which makes part of it cut off and not visible on the laptop screen)
<lifeboy> I run 12.04 64bit and have run into the KVM bug 1071322 and need to patch it, but don't quite see how.
<ubottu> bug 1071322 in linux (Ubuntu) "Quantal kernel for precise: starting KVM VM causes 'vmwrite error'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071322
<ShemlKane> what file does a live USB boot from, my BIOS is retarded
<upomoc> hi is it posible to export wifi driwers from 12.04 ubuntu and use them in 13.04 ubuntu
<seronis> took about 2 seconds for 'no signal' to disappear once i enabled 'use this device' in the display control panel
<Ari-Yang> seronis, http://gyazo.com/34d56368449b277e7f2a8ac75f0a4ecb and when I select the samsun, turn it on, and hit apply I get this http://gyazo.com/3d41bc2ddb8d8ec93784b08eaa8a7eb1
<ShemlKane> what file does a live USB boot from, my BIOS is retarded
<wilee-nilee> ShemlKane, There is a boot from menu outside the bios, try f12 yours may be different.
<darkapp> idk but i need to reformat my usb, to save my files
<darkapp> http://pastebin.com/a3aUGEaH
<darkapp> ^lsblk
<upomoc> hi is it posible to export wifi driwers from 12.04 ubuntu and use them in 13.04 ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> it worked
<Ari-Yang> I ran xrandr --auto in terminal
<Ari-Yang> and now laptop is hooked up to hdmi!
<lifeboy> The patch has been applied to kernel 3.7-rc6 and upwards.  Is there a way in which I can easily install that kernel?
<Ari-Yang> hmmm
<Ari-Yang> I don't think sound is coming out of the tv
<Ari-Yang> so I can get hdmi to work with xrandr --auto
<Ari-Yang> but now to get sound
<dinosaurvskitten> any recommendations for an epub reader that is not fbreader? (i.e. that at least loads images before they are fully on screen)
<dinosaurvskitten> all the ones I've tried feel like I'm using some tk-based thing from the 90s
<jil> hello
<Darkchaos> Hello Guys, I am running the Installer in Order to create a bootable USB-Stick. Now it asks for a Device which is about to be made bootable. Can I encforce a List somehow, as I dont want /dev/sda but my stick
<sarge1221> jil, hi.
<jil> I looking for the application that test and auto detect the keyboard on  installation.  I need to run it again, but can't find it.
<jil> sarge1221, hello
<jil> I don't want to touch the layout files if I can find one adapted to my keyboard. :)
<[[thufir]]> I'm using xfce.  is there a package to download for a collection of desktop backgrounds?
<dinosaurvskitten> [[thufir]]: you're probably better off just going to one of those desktop background websites
<[[thufir]]> dinosaurvskitten: ok.
<anon_> Hi, I have problem with locales.
<anon_> Im running with Kubuntu, and after switch Language to polish, about half words left in english. Can someone help me diagnoze this?
<kkerwin> Hi, I'm having some difficulties getting a synaptics touchpad working under ubuntu. I have the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics package installed, but xorg doesn't seem to be detecting it.
<jil> What's the name of the application that autodetect the keyboard layout on installation ?
<echoe> sorry about that, as the rare writer-editor dual threat i had to help someone edit a paper. >.> but ubuntu is running a lot nicer than fedora ever did. good riddance.
<Ari-Yang> this it what it looks like with hdmi successfully connected, but no audio http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=3zNyEdpX
<Basil1x> I think my HDMI port is usurping my audio.  When I reboot, I have sound from my laptop speakers, until, suddenly, I don't.  If I have the HDMI port plugged into my TV, the sound works through the HDMI port.  This has been going on for some time now.
<Basil1x> Ubuntu 13.04 x64 Toshiba L755
<Darkchaos> Guys I am in the installation process and need to specify my usb stick, however /dev/sdb isn't. Can I open a console, to ls /dev/
<hocheung20> hi all, has anyone managed to install vmware tools on raring ringtail yet?
<auronandace> hocheung20: why not use virtualbox, its open source
<auronandace> !vmware | hocheung20
<ubottu> hocheung20: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<echoe> virtualbox is good.
<Ari-Yang> hocheung20, you can d/l the .bundle file of vmware and install to see if vmware tools works....
<OerHeks> hocheung20,  maybe this page is any help, see >> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/03/how-to-quickly-install-vmware-tools-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<hocheung20> ubottu: vmware tools, not vmware itself
<ubottu> hocheung20: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Did you get it working?
<Ari-Yang> when selecting the hdmi audio output, I don't get any audio out all and videos play really fast...
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, I got the screen to appear just fine on the tv monitor by running xrandr --auto but I'm trying to get sound working
<[[thufir]]> how do I fix packages getting held back?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5678347/
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Ah. Check the last tab to the right in pavucontrol.
<Ari-Yang> btw I think I'm using pulse audio
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: It works sometimes.
<Ari-Yang> pavucontrol?
<auronandace> [[thufir]]: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gustav___> Pulse Audio vu(?) control.
<hocheung20> auronandace: because I already run vmware fusion for my other virtual machines, and I don't want to have to manage yet another hypervisor
<[[thufir]]> auronandace: but I'm running 13.04!  ?
<auronandace> [[thufir]]: dist-upgrade doesn't do what you seem to think it does
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | [[thufir]]
<ubottu> [[thufir]]: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<[[thufir]]> weird.  yeah, I guess not.
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, I don't see it, where is this option?
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Configuration tab. Profile.
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: HDMI.
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: We might not have the same version.
<[[thufir]]> !upgrade | [[thufir]]
<ubottu> [[thufir]], please see my private message
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: What do you see?
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, you mean in the Sound tab of the system settings?
<Ari-Yang> hold on
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Nope, in pavucontrol. Run it from bash.
<gustav___> Or where you can find it.
<Ari-Yang> oh
<gustav___> Unity thang might find it.
<druid> Je suis entrain de tenter de réinstaller un pc windows sous linux, ce pc fonctionne sans soucis sous windows, mais lorsque que lance in installer (arch, ubuntu, debian) depuis un cd ou une clé usb, l'écran se met en veille au bout de quelques minutes, alors que je suis entrain d'utiliser l'assistant d'installation et je ne peux pas l'en sortir. J'ai réinitialisé le bios, viré les barrettes d
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, it isn't installed
<Ari-Yang> * isn't
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Ah. Well if you install it it might solve the problem.
<druid> e ram changé l'alim, débranché un max de trucs etc rien n'y fait... ca doit etre un probleme materiel, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi ca fonctionnerait sous nux...
<Ari-Yang> okay
<Ari-Yang> but wait, gustav___ let me send you some screen shots of something
<auronandace> !fr | druid
<ubottu> druid: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<druid> arf
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: ok.
<druid> ++
<daniel_z> hey, how should I install node.js on ubuntu 13.04 ? any thing special ?
<tk> I have an interesting conundrum w/setfacl... 90% of my permissions are all working as designed, except in some cases where users should have full rwx access they are only being allowed to add new files/delete existing files -- not scp and replace an existing file... any suggestions?
<Ari-Yang> gustav___: http://gyazo.com/5225e4852dd9022c67ed78f7ab4dab44 http://gyazo.com/4c07543c7cf78b2d65772ee5e933cebf http://gyazo.com/732b9ff00d045cb5da7ff98363a9cc08
<Ari-Yang> and http://gyazo.com/272c8c5f6d9f4fc94e93ddb250c3976f but it isn't important
<kkerwin> Hi, I'm having some difficulties getting a synaptics touchpad working under ubuntu. I have the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics package installed, but xorg doesn't seem to be detecting it.
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, on the hardware tab profile of cedar hdmi audio is digital stereo as you can see...
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: I see. Does it work?
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Test OK?
<Ari-Yang> see anything there I need to mess with? or you think I should get pavucontrol?
<Basil1x> Ubuntu 13.04 Toshiba L755 with HDMI port.  Sound from the internal speakers works for a few minutes then quits.  How can I stop this?
<grogoreo> hi
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: I'm guessing if it's selected it should be outputting to HDMI, correct?
<swiftkick> hello, I notice there is now no xorg.conf by default. Where would be a good place to put metamodes directives ViewPortIn and ViewPortOut ?
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: So is it? Otherwise you can test pavucontrol.
<swiftkick> without them this screen overscans horribly
<quem> ubottu: what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tk> hmm actually doing a bit more digging getfacl is listing the effective permissions as r------ only so... thats odd
<grogoreo> I've upgraded to 13.03 and my sound card isn't working anymore. Can I run the detection for drivers to be reinstalled?
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, yeah it should be. if I select the output cedar hdmi audio under the 'output' tab I get no sound and videos start to speed up.... haven't tried with any other video player though. of all I know the culprit could be my current video player
<Ari-Yang> I'll try a diff one
<Ari-Yang> before installing pavucontrol
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: OK.
<auronandace> grogoreo: check alsamixer to see if anything is muted
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: You can also check alsamixer.
<Ari-Yang> I'm not sure if I have alsa, where is alsamixer?
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: I've somehow ended up in the engine room of Ubuntu, there might be shinier tools you see.
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: bash.
<Ari-Yang> oh wait, isn't it like if you have pulse, you have alsa but it isn't being used?
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: There's a compat layer, but I think alsamixer communicates directly with pa.
<grogoreo> auronandace, it says it's using the dummy output and nothings muted
<Ari-Yang> http://gyazo.com/8b8156ad1ee2d8d7bae67030a3a24e55 <--- gustav___
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: F6.
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Press.
<swiftkick> hello, I just swapped monitors on two machines running ubuntu and xubuntu. The ubuntu machine had an xorgg.conf with various settings. The xubuntu machine did not. So now I need  to put in ViewPortIn and ViewPportOut settings on the xubuntu machine but there is no longer an xorg.conf by default. Where would be a good place to put metamodes directives ViewPortIn and ViewPortOut ?
<swiftkick> without them my screen overscans horribly.
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, I see - which is default, I see 0 which is hda intel, and 1 which is hd-audio generic
<Ari-Yang> which one you think I should choose?
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: 1.
<Ari-Yang> okay
<Ari-Yang> I'll try that
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: HDMI output might be muted.
<Ari-Yang> I should do it after I hook up the laptop to hdmi right?
<Ari-Yang> or before?
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: After. When you have picture.
<Ari-Yang> okay
<Ari-Yang> I'll try it in a min.
<gustav___> No! Do it now! Or else the aliens will get me! Nah, not really.
<jil> how can I autodetect my keyboard layout?
<betrayd> swiftkick: any special card for graphics
<swiftkick> betrayd: ndia
<swiftkick> nvidia*
<betrayd> didn't you get the proprietary drivers for the other machine that HAD an xorg.conf
<diamonds> http://fsymbols.com/keyboard/linux/compose/
<foo_> What would best way to install ubuntu on an old somewhat underpowered laptop?
<diamonds> is ✓ really not on there?
<gustav___> foo_: CD, DVD, USB.
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, http://gyazo.com/87e6caa0a245165ae92f54edd56dc41e
<Ari-Yang> hdmi is hooked up
<diamonds> foo_, check out lubuntu or xubuntu
<Ari-Yang> no sound
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Well there's your problem.
<swiftkick> betrayd: hmm i might not have. Looks like I'm  stiill running 3.0.4 on this machine. But the question is, where does the xorg.connf get parsed from? /etc/X11 or /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d ?
<diamonds> foo_, unity will be like... like molasses in january on your box
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, what's next?
<diamonds> I have an older dell & even gnome classic is slow on it
<foo_> diamonds: that is kind of what I was thinking
<diamonds> not sure how much lubuntu would help but worth a try
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Logs. Google the card for other help. I can't test much and I'd be crying at this stage... hm.
<diamonds> foo_, stock ubuntu/unity is for MODERN, powerful machines
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Do you have an alternative for driver?
<betrayd> swiftkick: the /var/log/Xorg.0.log tells where it parsed from. at times from both
<foo_> The laptop ran windows xp fine so I am thinking something lubuntu might work
<echoe> lubuntu is good for it yeah
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, I don't really understand the problem. and know, I don't have an alternative driver to use. (I'm using open source drivers)
<foo_> Which is more lightweigt lubuntu or xubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> maybe I should get pavu?
<diamonds> foo_, lubuntu vs. xubuntu is... gnome vs. xde I think
<foo_> O
<Ari-Yang> or do I not need that anymore?
<diamonds> foo_, so burn a couple live cds & see what you like
<echoe> i think lubuntu is more lightweight but not sure.
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: The driver doesn't expose the correct capabilities of the card. Eh, like, it should have PCM not just S/PDIF.
<bazhang> diamonds, thats not correct, it's xfce4 and lxde/openbox   <----- foo_
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: It's probably a configuration issue.
<auronandace> diamonds: lubuntu = lxde, xubuntu = xfce
<Ari-Yang> oh...
<bazhang> foo_, lubuntu is way lighter, xfce4 not so much
<Ari-Yang> foo_, yes, lubuntu is suppose to be light
<layer3> [lokotron120] hi
<diamonds> auronandace, thank you bazhang
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Something might have gone wrong when the driver setup itself. You could scan the logs, sometimes they give some help, I mean the errors might include help.
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, where do I check the logs?
<bazhang> layer3, hi
<yofun> is there a way to change my OS from ubuntu 12.10 x86_64 to ubuntu 12.10 x86 via ssh?
<linuxfreak78> Hello all.  I am trying to disable touchpad scrolling completely within Unity/Gnome.  I could easily set this in versions prior to 13.04, but the option does not seem to be available in the GUI now.   Anyway, I found some commands and placed them in a bash script, but I cannot seem to get it to run when I login to Unity.  Does anyone have suggestions?
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Go look in /var/log. Or dmesg in bash.
<bazhang> yofun, 64bit to 32bit?
<yofun> yes
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: dmesg|gedit if you want it in a more featured client.
<bazhang> yofun, that requires a complete reinstall
<yofun> bazhang:  im aware of that. but can i do it via ssh?
<gustav___> Shiet, I don't know what to call things. So many different things. Clients, console applications, etc.
<yofun> its a VPS
<gustav___> Terminal applications.
<Ari-Yang> okay gustav___
<yofun> atm i cant get in my VPS control panel
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: :)
<bazhang> yofun, the VPS provides it?
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: I can check for other people, eh, other trouble shooting sessions. What driver is it?
<yofun> bazhang:  is there a way to start reinstalling my whole vps server from ssh?
<bazhang> yofun, perhaps ask in #ubuntu-server , I have no clue really. apologies
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970699
<Ari-Yang> okay, http://gyazo.com/bbcb6b1dba1a4cb5a63ee30dcfb7b692
<gustav___> I wonder who makes the visual tools. Seems like you (still) need a lot of tinkering. But I guess that's what this channel is for.
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, interesting, I'll try that
<swiftkick> betrayd: I see references that appear to use the standard nvidia driver to use ViewPortIn and ViewPortOut. And I've literally copied the xorg.conf from the other machine, but now its giving me errors about the EDID contradicting the modes I've set. Setting Option "IgnoreEDID" "1" in the device section doesnt seem to help. It seems to be trying to force my monitor into interlace mode.
<sourav> hello guys i have converted a .mkv to mpeg2 in ubuntu i get picture but sound is absent in dvd player but it plays fine on the computer any help !!
<swiftkick> betrayd (from viewing Xorg.0.log )
<Ben64> you shouldn't need an xorg.conf
<bazhang> sourav, converted how
<sourav> transcoder
<bazhang> sourav, what was the exact command used
<sourav> it is an gui
<bazhang> !info transcoder
<ubottu> Package transcoder does not exist in raring
<sourav> transcoder sourceforge
<bazhang> sourav, no such package in ubuntu
<sourav> this is the best app i have used
<sourav> artista winff not working for me
<Ben64> sourav: the more detail you give, the more we could help you, one or two word answers don't do much
<bazhang> sourav, why not handbrake, at least there is a ppa for it
<swiftkick> Ben64: OK
<swiftkick> Ben64: WHere do I set ViewPortIn and ViewPortOut metamodes if not xorg.conf ?
<swiftkick> Without them, the screen overscans horribly.
<Ben64> is it a tv?
<question23874> Is this the place to ask questions for ubuntu? I got here following the guide on help.ubuntu.com
<swiftkick> yes
<sourav> ok converted a .mkv video to mpeg2 picture is present but audio is absent while playing in dvd player however the file plays ok in vlc smplayer
<Ben64> swiftkick: disable overscan on the tv
<swiftkick> Ben64: HAHAHAHaHahahahahHAHAhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahah (sorry)
<swiftkick> Ben64: if  only  it  were  so. :-(
<Ben64> i did it on my tv, it's not hard
<swiftkick> Ben64: Ive been through this a few times in the past. The option doesnt exist on this TV. Its a mitsubishi 60" DLP.
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, little bit nervous editing grub, not sure where to put the line radeon.audio=1
<Ben64> anything else and you won't be getting full hd
<sourav> ny ideas
<sourav> does dvd players support ac3 audio ??
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: No worries. Add it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. w8
<swiftkick> Ben64: Its a DLP. it looks like crap anyway. Without the viewportin and viewportout settings, the screen is physically shifted even when the nvidia drivers drive the standard EDID timings for that mode.
<betrayd> sourav: some do
<sourav> which is the best audio format for dvd players aac ac3 mp2 ??
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5678430/
<ogny> iyi abi jekyll ve jekyllbootstrap takilicam biraz
<gustav___> Hmm. Or wait a minute.
<ogny> pardon
<Ari-Yang> o:
<sourav> betrayd, does samsung support ac3
<gustav___> No, that's correct. :D
<gustav___> Sorry.
<Ben64> sourav: every dvd player does ace
<Ben64> ac3*
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: You need to run sudo update-grub, as well.
<question23874> Can I remove the authentication popup for installing or removing software in ubuntu 13.04? I don't want to disable security/root/sudo for anything else, just for installing/removing software
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, I can't find the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash vmalloc=256M enable_mtrr_cleanup mtrr_spare_reg_nr=1 mtrr_gran_size=32M mtrr_chunk_size=128M" in my grub.cfg
<sourav> in video i selected mpeg2 in sound i selected mp3 did not work now i changed audio to ac3 will it work in dvd player i mean the sound
<Ari-Yang> under /boot/grub
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: It's /etc/default/grub.
<Ari-Yang> oh
<samuel> :P:P:P
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, I thought I was suppose to edit the grub.cfg
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970699&p=12337464#post12337464
<ario_> hmm why is ubuntu operations so slow
<ario_> it takes like 10seconds for to do anything
<Ari-Yang> ohhh
<sourav> ario_ may be virus lol
<ario_> lol
<ario_> fresh install
<sourav> ario_ sudo apt-get install preload :p
<bluechaos> anyone can help me to install agp ubuntu 11.04 ?
<bluechaos> a cmd tutorial please. !
<sourav> 11.04 end of life install 13.04
<ario_> hmm
<bluechaos> how to install it  ?
<bluechaos> I cannot do any updates I'm out of updates
<sourav> bluechaos, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest
<ario_> i read somewhere that has my problem - and they say to boot with the 'toram' boot parameter
<bluechaos> i'm mean this version , yea I know how to donwload it burning cd/dvd blablabla
<ario_> will that increase operation speed?
<bluechaos> but is not much simple to update it maybe u know better then I
<sourav> ofc
<sourav> ario_ it will
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, it used to be like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" now I edited it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.audio=1"
<Ari-Yang> that look right?
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Excellent.
<linuxfreak78> Hello all.  Sorry to post a duplicate message but I was having trouble with IRC and am not sure if my first one showed up. I am trying to disable touchpad scrolling completely within Unity/Gnome.  I could easily set this in versions prior to 13.04, but the option does not seem to be available in the GUI now.   Anyway, I found some commands and placed them in a bash script (which works when run from a terminal), but
<linuxfreak78> I cannot seem to get it to run when I login to Unity.  Does anyone have suggestions?
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, this won't break anything, will it?
<sourav> ario_, http://www.howtogeek.com/115797/6-ways-to-speed-up-ubuntu/
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: No guarantees. :)
<sourav> works for me
<question23874> Can I remove the authentication popup for installing or removing software in ubuntu 13.04? I don't want to disable security/root/sudo for anything else, just for installing/removing software
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Save the change. Run sudo update-grub. Reboot.
<sourav> help me ppl will a mpeg2 video with ac3 audio play in home dvd players help plsss
<exad> sourav: depends on the dvd player really.
<sourav> aah
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, yeah, want to read up on something on pulse audio before doing this. thanks for your help :D
<Ari-Yang> I'll let you know how it works out
<zykotick9> sourav: using mp2 audio is the safest most cross-platform option.
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Just reboot. No problem. It's the driver that's crippled.
<sourav> yea mp2 option is there
<sourav> really strange man audio works in my desktop aah
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: You can put moses-third-nipple=1 or whatever there, it won't break anything.
<sourav> zykotick9, mp3 option failed :(
<zykotick9> sourav: that's normal.  most dvd players won't understand dvd video + mp3
<sourav> :p
<exad> yeah there's few that support it
<betrayd> he said mp2, sourav
<exad> no he said mp3 option failed
<sourav> zykotick9, mpeg2 + ac3 = <3 or </3 ?? :D
<sourav> jus telling ya i knw mp2
<exad> sourav: the only way to know for sure is to try or check the manual of the DVD player
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, okay
<Ari-Yang> in a min.
<sourav> samsung standard dvd player
<betrayd> or the box it came in =]
<exad> sourav: I don't intend to look it up for you
<exad> I'm on a tablet and multitasking is a bitch on this slow POS
<pac1> What's the story with glibc versions on ubuntu
<sourav> u tell me mpeg2 + ac3 witll it work whatchu u say man
<exad> oops language sorry
<exad> this guy is encouragable -_-
<exad> incorrigible even -_-
<sourav> am converting mpeg2 + ac3
<gustav___> What's the proof that everyone likes the golden ratio?
<bazhang> !ot | gustav___
<ubottu> gustav___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<exad> sourav: good
<gustav___> Oops.
<sourav> u sure man exad
<bazhang> sourav, contact the sourceforge creators of that app
<exad> no, I'm not sure, that's the point
<exad> I told you how to be sure
<sourav> mailed em but they r not replying
<bazhang> sourav, thats not an ubunt issue
<bazhang> +u
<sourav> dude but its an app of ubuntu
<betrayd> sourav: if you called it 'standard dvd player' that won't help anyone
<bazhang> sourav, transcoder is not an app of ubuntu
<sourav> of c it is bazhang
<exad> -_-
<bazhang> !info transcoder | sourav
<ubottu> sourav: Package transcoder does not exist in raring
<sourav> 32 bit deb package
<sourav> Transcoder is a video converter for Linux using GTK+ as GUI toolkit and ffmpeg as backend.
<sourav> It is distributed under the GNU General Public License.
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, running sudo update-grub
<auronandace> sourav: no, you are trying to get something to play in a dvd player (you could be converting it in any os)
<bazhang> sourav, being in .deb format does NOT make it part of the ubuntu software repos
<sourav> whachu talkin bout bazhang ubuntu is linux
<exad> Supported or not, I gave you the info you need sourav, do with it what you will
<bazhang> handbrake will do it without question
<Ari-Yang> okay, all that's left there now is to reboot....
<zykotick9> bazhang: ahhh, handbrake doesn't support mpeg... just saying.
<bazhang> zykotick9, sure it does
<zykotick9> bazhang: not as output...
<bazhang> zykotick9, to make for a dvd player? thats easily fixed
<exad> I just looked it up.. it seems to be able to output mpeg..
<sesshomaru> Hey all, I'm looking for a program that will run a chat server over telnet, 12.04 server.
<exad> I didn't read much about it, but it does seem possible
<zykotick9> bazhang: only MPEG2 is "standard" for dvd players, and handbrake no longer does that (and hasn't for a while)
<bazhang> zykotick9, thats odd, my dvd player can do it with the handbrake output no problemo
<zykotick9> bazhang: that CERTAINLY could be true, BUT that isn't a "real" dvd
<Ari-Yang> alright
<Ari-Yang> time to test
<bazhang> well he's gone, and we are getting a wee bit ot, so perhaps we should move on
<zykotick9> :)
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, I should do the norm and after running xrandr --auto
<Ari-Yang> I select hdmi output under sound settings of System settings
<wting> Hey, my Ubuntu server keeps freezing and I need to do a hard reboot. How do I diagnose random crashes?
<exad> lol <3 OT!
<bazhang> wting, try in #ubuntu-server
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Are you rebooted?
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, yeah I rebooted
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: Alright. xrandr --auto and check alsamixer.
<gustav___> F6 1.
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, no need
<Ari-Yang> it works
<Ari-Yang> but I'll check it
<gustav___> :D
<gustav___> Woho. Some hope for me and my nvidia.
<chachan> hi gus, a quick question about AWS/EC2, I purchased two reserved instances, should I launch them using the "Instances" list, it says "on demand" instances. Would a "on demand" instance fill a reserved instance position?
<gustav___> Ari-Yang: There should be more windowy tools that will let you mix. I just like using the keyboard, or not... eh. Well. My mousepad is kind of small, so.
<chachan> I'm not really sure how to launch a reserved instance
<Ari-Yang> gustav___, it still looks the same in alsamixer, whatever
<Ari-Yang> it works
<Ari-Yang> lol
<Ari-Yang> thanks for all of your help
<Ari-Yang> =D
<FloodBot1> Ari-Yang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gustav___> :)
<OerHeks> chachan, how is this related to ubuntu?
<chachan> OerHeks, the instances are ubuntu-served-based
<chachan> OerHeks, you might have experience
<bazhang> chachan, aws has a channel here on freenode
<OerHeks> chachan the server part, sure, i have no clue, try #aws ?
<chachan> bazhang, I know, there're less than 200 users there, and more than 1500 in here. Is this causing a problem?. Maybe one in the list know about it. I won't make noise
<chachan> and it's weekend =(
<WildRose> Hey, I have sort of an interesting problem guys
<gustav___> WildRose: Go on.
<WildRose> Sorry, Was doublechecking version
<WildRose> I'm running cmdline 12.04 on a hybrid server
<gustav___> Hybrid?
<WildRose> It's sort of a cross between a dedicated and a vps
<gustav___> OpenVZ?
<WildRose> erm..not sure exactly what that is.
<gustav___> Runs child OSes inside the host kernel.
<WildRose> closest thing I can give you is the site says they use KVM virtualization tech
<cloneG> hello is there any nvidia-settings widget I could add to the menu bar in the desktop? ubuntu 12.04 here
<gustav___> KVM is qemu, I think.
<cloneG> so that I could keep an eye for the gpu temperature...
<WildRose> well, onto my problem then?
<Ari-Yang> cloneG, type sensors in terminal and if you don't have it install it
<Ari-Yang> that's what I use
<Ari-Yang> though on this DE I'm running on, it comes with a temperature app... maybe you can google around to see if you can find a temperature app yourself?
<WildRose> my access is set to /bin/bash in the accounts, but I cannot use sudo, nor get root.
<cloneG> Ari-Yang I did but that is not easy  to check...I need to open terminal and type
<Ari-Yang> cloneG, maybe run sudo apt-get install sensors ?
<WildRose> No matter what I cahnge on sudo it gives me "<my name> is not in the sudoers file, this incident will be reported."
<betrayd> giving them the order to stand down
<WildRose> I can't edit the sudoers file without root...root is disabled thanks to ubuntu...
<WildRose> can't access without sudo which is what I can't use in first place :x
<lifeboy> Wildrose: Good security, hey  :-)
<lifeboy> WildRose: Good security, hey  :-)
<seronis> looks like its doing its job then ....
<WildRose> well
<WildRose> How do I get to use apt-get :/
<WildRose> I can't run the game server without installing a couple of packages.
<cloneG> Ari-Yang sensors doesnt give me graphics card gpu temperature info only cpu...nvidia-settings does but I would like to add it to the title bar
<seronis> install them in your home directory instead of globally if you're not an administrator on your system
<gordonjcp> !apt | WildRose
<ubottu> WildRose: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Ari-Yang> cloneG, I'm not sure then :s what DE are you on? perhaps you can join its channel here on freenode and ask for a temp app?
<ogny> hi, i'm on ubuntu 13, unity. i use dual monitor on 2 workspaces, when i switch to other one, cursor doesn't go the new workspace, so, i must drag the cursor new one, is there a solution for moving cursor to the new workspace
<cloneG> Ari-Yang DE? whats that?
<Ari-Yang> desktop environment
<Ari-Yang> like unity
<Ari-Yang> E17
<Ari-Yang> cinnamon
<seronis> WildRose,  if you are supposed to have admin privledges.. log in with an account that has those privs and install what you need
<FloodBot1> Ari-Yang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cloneG> Ari-Yang i am using ubuntu classic but with mac osx theme
<WildRose> Seems I'll need to talk to the host.. Thanks for the help guys
<Ari-Yang> oh, I'm not sure then, idle here for a while, somebody will probably help
<StaticLNX> is there a console tool for services that uses something like ncurses?
<cloneG> Ari-Yang thanks
<gordonjcp> StaticLNX: to do what?
<seronis> WildRose, OR as i also suggested.. dont install the package globally but install it into your home directory
<gordonjcp> WildRose: you'd likely need root privileges to install packages
<seronis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/339/how-can-i-install-a-package-without-root-access has tips on how to do that
<WildRose> Ah, I missed that, thanks seronis
<cloneG> Id like to add a nvidia-settings widget to warn me just in case gpu gets too hot
<WildRose> I'll look into that really quickly :)
<StaticLNX> manage services and specify runlevels
<bazhang> !runlevel | StaticLNX
<ubottu> StaticLNX: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<gordonjcp> StaticLNX: wouldn't that be a bit complicated?
<bazhang> StaticLNX, please state exactly what you are trying to do
<StaticLNX> manipulate services based on runlevels
<cloneG> how would I call nvidia-settings gpu temperature from terminal?
<th0r> cloneG, I believe it is part of lm_sensors...there is info online regarding implementing lm_sensors
<bazhang> StaticLNX, why would you need to do that? did you see the bot factoid about runlevels in ubuntu?
<StaticLNX> sorry I am new to ubunto, I came from a gentoo-LFS background
<StaticLNX> yes
<moatez> haow to move  this bar an get it down ?
<bazhang> moatez, move the unity bar?
<giNeeRing> Android users I need your help!
<giNeeRing> Lost phone right??? Didn't install remote location apk in first place. --- So is there an app from playstore ,, to wirelessly install and you can gain access?
<bazhang> giNeeRing, #android
<StaticLNX> so upstart... how would I add a service to start on boot?
<ssokolow> My brother's 12.10 system fails to install nvidia-experimental-310 (needed for Steam for Linux) with "ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.8.0-20-lowlatency is not supported". (it was 12.04 LTS until last night, same problem) Suggestions?
<giNeeRing> bazhang: alright there, but the concept of an app that can be wirelessly installed and then give you access.
<ronalds> ssokolow, cause 12.10 has 3.5 kernel, whil 3.8 is in raring 13.04
<StaticLNX> static@ubuntu:~$ sudo service mysql add "is this correct"
<bazhang> giNeeRing, its offtopic here, no connection  to ubuntu
<kaylee> How do I find which repository my system is using? Its backtrack gnome, thats all I know. I know its ubuntu based... I need to download some packages from the offline repository so I can get some programs working right, I know which ones I need, just not which <enter strange name of ubuntu realease here> to download from... I was hoping that the system would tell me which repository I should download from manually...
<OerHeks> cloneG, try " nvidia-smi"
<bazhang> kaylee, check your sources.list
<ssokolow> ronalds: Well, according to uname, it's running 3.8. I'm a Gentoo user. All this extra complexity that comes from having a package manager that can't just recompile and relink as needed is outside my area of expertise.
<giNeeRing> bazhang: thank you atleast for addressing it
 * giNeeRing salutes bazhang 
<kittenhands> \o/
<ronalds> I have problem with kdenlive today, as it suddenly started to have segmentation faults, and stutters on rendering some video.
<ssokolow> ronalds: Are you saying the simplest solution is just to complete the process of moving from LTS to current (raring)?
<bazhang> kaylee, for the actual bt info, you'd have to ask in bt support chan:  #backtrack-linux
<ronalds> well he have 12.10, awfull release
<kaylee> bazhang: fabulous, I am glad there is some support for it specifically :) Thanks
<bazhang> ssokolow, 12.10 is not LTS by the way
<ronalds> I just hate when 54 seconds have left to complete rendering, and nothing happens
<ssokolow> bazhang: He was on 12.04 LTS last night. We're on 12.10 because we're on the way to 13.04 and my usual policy is to fix upgrade breakages before doing another upgrade.
<kaylee> bazhang: they say they are no longer supporting it at all, and that they have some new project that you have to download...
<ronalds> anyone kdenlive?
<th0r> no PM
<StaticLNX> bazhang: static@ubuntu:~$ sudo service mysql add < is this the correct way to add a service to start at startup?
<WildRose> well i've officially tried everything, i'll talk to host. thanks guys.
<bazhang> ronalds, try #kdenlive
<inv-> StaticLNX, desktop or server?
<cloneG> OerHeks thank you so much!!
<StaticLNX> inv-x:server
<ronalds> it's official, I lost icon in right upper corner for menu with shutdown logout thingy
<ssokolow> I'll just complete the upgrade to 13.04 and hope that current breakages don't compound enough to require a reinstall.
<kaylee> bazhang: there also doesn't seem to be an offline repository for backtrack, but I can see its based on debian, is there a way to find out which version its based on so as to find the .deb files that will be compatable. I am greatly limited in my options for getting things working atm... sadly :(
<inv-> StaticLNX, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/296946/upstart-cant-start-mysql     StaticLNX
<ronalds> I added kubuntu- backports
<ronalds> later removed
<ronalds> but I think, that what made my kde apps unstable
<ronalds> so how do I get stable versions
<inv-> bazhang, how does that solves his problem :/?
<bazhang> inv-, it indicates there's an issue with what he was trying to do...
<bazhang> ronalds, you want linear editing / video or what
<ronalds> 16 seconds till rendering ends
<ronalds> 11 and it stuck
<Lenovo> http://youtu.be/v8Kk_ZW-dSo?t=22m30s  anyone know the title of that music that start at 22:30 ? or maybe any word they said in the song?
<ronalds> makes me want to smash the damn pc
<bazhang> !ot | Lenovo
<ubottu> Lenovo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> ronalds, no need for the running commentary
<ronalds> then why the hell damn thing stucks for completely random reason
<bazhang> !language > ronalds
<ubottu> ronalds, please see my private message
<ronalds> I'm frustrated for rendering one file 60 times
<ronalds> sorry
<cloneG> how do I add a nvidia -smi desktop shortcut?
<bazhang> ronalds, this is not the complaints / rants channel. take it elsewhere
<wting> Trying to diff two different directories, how do I only show files from the one side?
<StaticLNX> ty inv- it was static@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-rc.d mysql defaults
<ronalds> why does removing kubuntu-desktop, doesn't take all the apps installed with it away
<inv-> You're welcome StaticLNX
<bazhang> !meta-package > ronalds
<ubottu> ronalds, please see my private message
<cloneG> when I add the command: nvidia -smi and set the shortcut to run in terminal and click it the terminal appears for half a second and vanishes
<ronalds> ok, it's meta, so where is option to uninstall de without destroying ubuntu, or going trought synaptic for every single app
<ronalds> it got me
<bazhang> ronalds, purekde, gnome or what
<GeorgeTorwell> Why am I getting two different types of pre-boot decryption screens? Did the government hack my bootloader?
<ronalds> just the packaged that came with kubuntu-desktop meta package
<GeorgeTorwell> and why do I keep getting a "report system error" pop up, but I see nothing in syslog when I'm monitoring it, and it asks me for my root password to report it
<bazhang> ronalds, you want only kde? and have gnome as well? what is the goal here: to have pure kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu /lubuntu or what
<ronalds> I had kubuntu-backports ppa added
<ronalds> when I got rid of it, packages stayed dev versions
<nino> hi
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | ronalds
<ubottu> ronalds: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<GeorgeTorwell> someone answer me
<GeorgeTorwell> how about you ba
<bazhang> GeorgeTorwell, patience
<inv-> GeorgeTorwell, you can always disable reports
<Wacky13> helll
<bazhang> !ppa-purge > ronalds
<ubottu> ronalds, please see my private message
<GeorgeTorwell> inv- but why would it claim I have a system error when I'm  tail'ing syslog and nothing appears there
<GeorgeTorwell> and why does it want my root password to report the error
<midnightsun1> helloo to all
<midnightsun1> i want some help
<gyrboy88> http://xbrazilbrazilx.blogspot.com/2013/05/brazilian-girls-hot-collection.html
<inv-> GeorgeTorwell, used to happen with me. I turned off those annoying reports
<JoseeAntonioR> GeorgeTorwell: may be asking your root password as it may need to access logs which are marked for admin-only
<Wacky13> does anyone know how to help me get my verizon HTC Rhyme back to the original stock?
<midnightsun1> heloo
<GeorgeTorwell> admin only?
<bazhang> !ask | midnightsun1
<ubottu> midnightsun1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GeorgeTorwell> isn't syslog admin only
<midnightsun1> thx'
<OerHeks> Wacky13, is it running ubuntu ?
<midnightsun1> i want to install linux
<bazhang> Wacky13, did you install ubuntu on it?
<midnightsun1> but my hard disk shown in 1 partation
<Wacky13> i dont know what ubuntu is?
<OerHeks> Wacky13,  try the HTC channel, if it exists.
<thecodeischaos> then why are you here
<bazhang> Wacky13, htc runs android?
<midnightsun1> heloo
<Wacky13> yes htc runs android
<midnightsun1> ut my hard disk shown in 1 partation
<bazhang> #android Wacky13
<BerndDasBrot> hell, how can i fix this problem? http://techforumnetwork.com/techqns/ubuntu-13-04-dash-turns-green/
<midnightsun1> for me?
<bazhang> !install | midnightsun1 have a read
<ubottu> midnightsun1 have a read: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Wacky13> i figures this is where the most ppl are that somebody would know how to help me
<exad> wacky13, have you checkd xda?
<bazhang> Wacky13, its the wrong channel
<wilee-nilee> Wacky13, Try #android
<midnightsun1> thx bro
<Wacky13> yes xda doesnot have HTC Rhyme forums
<bazhang> Wacky13, please stop, its offtopic here
<bazhang>  /join #android Wacky13
<BerndDasBrot> hello? can someone help me. and ohhh.....before i forget....android is sh**
<bazhang> !language > BerndDasBrot
<ubottu> BerndDasBrot, please see my private message
<morning> I have a new ThinkPad with Windows 8 on it, and before I clear the disc and install Ubuntu I want to copy Lenovo's "recovery partition." I see the recommendation to do it this way: dd if=/dev/sda | gzip > /mnt/usb/hda.img.gz . But when I try that I get a message "not a directory." (Instead of "/mnt/usb/hda.img.gz" I've substituted "/dev/sdd2/hda.img.gz" according to the name of my disk. I'm not experienced with shell commands. Can someon
<morning> e set me straight?
<BerndDasBrot> ok
<Wacky13> well tell me what is ubuntu is that ontopic enough for u
<gavah> whois  gavah
<BerndDasBrot> know somehting about green dash?
<FearTheLord> do you guys fear god?
<bazhang> FearTheLord, wrong network
<FearTheLord> bazhang: I suggest you read Matthew 7:13-14
<QIII> Wacky13:  Please have a look here.  We'd be happy to answer any questions you have...  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<morning> FeartheLord: I suggest you read the guidelines for this room.
<BerndDasBrot> @ubottu i think i solved the problem
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BerndDasBrot> can someone say me how can i speed up ubuntu
<dr_willis> depends on wgats slow  BerndDasBrot
<BerndDasBrot> @dr_willis ???sry im not very good in english and im noob :)
<morning> To copy the partition of a disc on my new ThinkPad before installing Ubuntu, I've entered dd if=/dev/sda | gzip > /dev/sdd2/hda.img.gz. But I get back "/dev/sdd2/hda.img.gz not a directory." I'm inexperienced with such commands. What am I doing wrong?
<dr_willis> depends on whats slow  about ubuntu BerndDasBrot
<BerndDasBrot> @dr_willis i have a very old laptop (Acer Aspire 1690) and when i start a programm it tooks very long
<BerndDasBrot> @dr_willis or when i press the windows key
<dr_willis> no need to use @ on irc BerndDasBrot
<BerndDasBrot> oh ok sry
<dr_willis> lubuntu may run faster on very old hardware
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<sirblade> halp is there a way to get dpkg to do a repair like the MS windows installer does?
<dr_willis> also be sure you have the proper 3d drivers installed for video
<BerndDasBrot> dr_willis the grapics card is a AMD X700
<BerndDasBrot> dr_willis its antice :D
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BerndDasBrot> dr_willis my video card is in the compantibilty list
<krys> hello all, wondering if someone could help me with a system that just reboots after the grub menu without loading the OS
<krys> i have already tried reloading grub with the boot-repair disc
<th0r> sirblade, I think the command is 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Guest69987> is anybody home?
<th0r> Guest69987, no
<MiLLo> Hi there, I have a file in /media/sda3/Users/Jay - file named xaa, and I'd like to copy this via terminal to my usb drive - sdc1.  How can I do this please
<jrib> MiLLo: cp /path/to/file /path/to/newfile
<MiLLo> aah
<MiLLo> i was doing wrong way
<krys> anyone know a good channel for help with boot issues?
<MiLLo> thanks jrib
<bazhang> krys, is /boot full?
<krys> i dont think so... let me check
<krys> bazhang: how would i check? the OS is on a usb drive that I have mounted on my laptop
<krys> it doesnt appear to be full
<krys> the device itself has 4.3GB free of 8
<bazhang> krys, is there a separate /boot ? is this persistent usb?
<caes> in general, if I want to change gui settings for ubuntu apps, what folder should i look for?
<krys> i installed ubuntu server to a USB stick if thats what your asking
<krys> bazhang: so yes i believe its persistent
<bazhang> krys, the server is a loop mounted usb stick on your laptop?
<krys> bazhang: its just weird I dont get an error or anything at boot, it just reboots
<bazhang> krys, or just the iso?
<krys> so i dont event know where to begin
<krys> it is usually on a different system, I just have it in my laptop to try and fix it
<krys> bazhang: did that answer your question?
<bazhang> krys, this is way outside my knowledge base; it's server, so perhaps if you also ask in #ubuntu-server they can help. apologies
<TheJetse> hey
<TheJetse> someone here?
<bazhang> TheJetse, yes
<TheJetse> How can I connect to a custom IP with xchat ?
<bazhang> TheJetse, whats a custom IP
<TheJetse> How can I connect to a custom IRC chat thing
<TheJetse> Instead of the Ubuntu server(freenode) to some ip
<bazhang> TheJetse, thats not making sense, please rephrase
<SunTsu> TheJetse: I don't know xchat but I would bet on /connect <ip>
<TheJetse> not working
<TheJetse> im not a irc operator apparently
<utente> ,,,,,,
<bazhang> TheJetse, what are you trying to do exactly
<SunTsu> TheJetse: OK, then it probably it is /server <ip>
<bazhang> TheJetse, please be very clear
<TheJetse> Connect to a different server then the standard ubuntu server
<SunTsu> I'm too used to irssi where it's /connect, while xchat uses /connect in order to connect two irc servers
<bazhang> and he quit
<SunTsu> bazhang: Yeah, because he switched to a different server
<SunTsu> which he wanted
<bazhang> SunTsu, you can connect to multiple
<SunTsu> bazhang: yeah, I know, he didn't :>
<bazhang> even xchat has that
<TheJetse> It worked, came back to say thank you :)
<TheJetse>  the command /server <ip> was alright
<SunTsu> You're welcome
<SunTsu> TheJetse: btw. you can be connected to multiple servers, just look at the docs
<linux> hi friends
<linux> i try to install linux from live boot dvd
<linux> i couldnt see install option on the desktop
<bazhang> linux, what version of ubuntu
<linux> australias mate
<k-stz> linux, the ubuntu version is called "australias" ?
<darkapp> guys join #wolfgame
<darkapp> awesome game soon to start
<bazhang> darkapp, dont advertise here
<darkapp> ok
<linux> mate desktop environment 1.6.0
<bazhang> linux, MINT?
<linux> linux
<k-stz> linux: if you can type in the command: uname -a
<Nothing_Much> Mint is terrible, but that's another story, what's the problem?
<bazhang> linux, this is ubuntu support not MINT
<bazhang> !mintsupport | linux
<ubottu> linux: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<linux> linux 3.5.0-28
<caes> in general, if I want to change gui settings for ubuntu apps, what folder should i look for?
<k-stz> caes: System Settings -> appearance
<testusr> HI, I am searching a way to replace capslock with the iso <>| key systemwide, not just in X. How do I do this ?
<unstable> I just got a new Thinkpad X1 Carbon. I want to format it with Ubuntu. Though in case I sell this laptop one day, I want to do a backup of windows so I can restore it at some point in the future. I have just booted the Thinkpad off the live usb drive. What is a good way to backup the windows image?
<[JethroDawnfine]> unstable, have you read about clonezilla?
<unstable> [JethroDawnfine]: no, that's why I came in here. To ge the name 'clonezilla' and to go read about it. I'll be back in 2 minutes.
<testusr> dosnt thinkpad have like all the other vendors some shitty backup on 6 dvd solutions preinstalled ?
<Nothing_Much> So I'm wanting to start a HL2:DM server on Ubuntu server.. How do I do that?
<Ari-Yang> how come with the open source driver, the laptop gets warmer faster than with proprietary drivers? is there a solution to this?
<inv-> Nothing_Much, can you explain whats is HL2:DM?
<Nothing_Much> Are you using Nvidia Ari-Yang?
<Ari-Yang> no, Nothing_Much, this is ATI/AMD
<Nothing_Much> Half-Life 2:Deathmatch
<inv-> pfft
<Nothing_Much> What? I'm a gamer :P
<Dr_willis> perhaps the steam client has a menu item to do it?
<Nothing_Much> Ari-Yang, well, the radeon driver lacks some features such as power saving that the proprietary ones have.
<pvr> Nothing_Much: that's a question for valve, not ubuntu.
<inv-> pvr, haha
<Ari-Yang> Nothing_Much, is there a solution for this? like adding anything to grub or something? here's a screen shot http://gyazo.com/bbcb6b1dba1a4cb5a63ee30dcfb7b692
<inv-> Ari-Yang, ATI usually heats up more faster than NVIDIA,
<Ari-Yang> shame =/ so there isn't really a solution, eh?
<inv-> My personal experience have shown me that opensource drivers are better than proprietary for ATI
<Ari-Yang> yeah ofc
<Ari-Yang> fglrx is horrible, I just wish the laptop wouldn't heat up as fast is all...
<inv-> how does it performs under any other OS?
<pvr> Ari-Yang: well, you won't find a solution looking at your bootloader, that's for sure.
<Nothing_Much> pvr, do I require Ubuntu Server for something I'm wanting to try?
<testusr> how do i disable all theese join messages in irc ? i forgot the command
<Ari-Yang> inv-, no just ubuntu 12.10
<Dr_willis> and whats so horriable about the fglrx driver?
<Ari-Yang> Dr_willis, tearing everywhere
<pvr> Nothing_Much: no, regular ubuntu is ok.
<Dr_willis> Ari-Yang,  may be some tweaks to fix that. if thats the only issue
<Nothing_Much> Is it possible without an xserver?
<inv-> Ari-Yang, what gpu does your laptop have?
<pvr> Nothing_Much: it should be, yes.
<pvr> :)
<Ari-Yang> inv-, here you go http://sprunge.us/fGUA
<Nothing_Much> That's what I'd like to try
<Nothing_Much> Are there tutorials that exist?
<sdafds> hi, i just installed ubuntu 13 along side windows xp, and grub fails to boot (i mean no menu no nothing). I booted the live media again and chrooted to my install and reinstalled grub, it detected the kernel images and my xp install but still it will not boot. I remember that holding shift just after POST will force grub to show me menu with the entries, but this time all i get is Grub loading. And that's all
<Ari-Yang> what do you think inv-? I'm searching for any solutions like adding a line or two to grub...
<inv-> Ari-Yang, gimme a minute
<Ari-Yang> kk
<inv-> Ari-Yang, what driver are you using now?
<pvr> Nothing_Much: you should try googling something along the lines of half life 2 dedicated server ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> inv-, open source, and atm here is my sensors http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Wnc7K9yL
<Ari-Yang> inv-: http://gyazo.com/bbcb6b1dba1a4cb5a63ee30dcfb7b692 screen shot of driver
<BlackDalek> is there any user discernible difference between running 64-bit ubuntu and 32-bit ubuntu? And if not, in what situation would it be necessary to choose 64-bit over 32-bit?
<pvr> Ari-Yang: grub is a bootloader, all it does is tell your processor where to start executing your OS. No link with graphics drivers... ;)
<Ari-Yang> ah
<MiLLo> any idea why i can't partition my usb stick to ntfs without it coming up with error after error?
<MiLLo> in gparted
<bazhang> BlackDalek, use 64 if your computer supports it
<inv-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2085304 @ Ari-Yang
<bazhang> MiLLo, is is unmounted?
<MiLLo> yeah
<MiLLo> at best it can say unknown partiton in gparted
<MiLLo> after i try partiton
<testusr> BlackDalek use 64 only if you have at least 4gb ram
<bazhang> testusr, thats no t necessary, really
<vitimiti> nighty night
<Ari-Yang> inv-, I see =/ but I'm not really looking for "restricted drivers"
<testusr> well if we got some conversation going i'm gonna repeat my question again :
<testusr> HI, I am searching a way to replace capslock with the iso <>| key systemwide, not just in X. How do I do this ?
<Dr_willis> i use 64bit os on all 64bit hardware  - even if its less then 4gb of ram
<bazhang> !find xev
<Ari-Yang> hmmm. @ inv- I found this http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/linux-kernel-power-issue-fix.html not sure adding pcie_aspm=force is safe, what does it do?
<ubottu> Found: libxcb-xevie0, libxcb-xevie0-dbg, libxcb-xevie0-dev, xevil
<bazhang> !info xevil
<ubottu> xevil (source: xevil): A violent side-scrolling game for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02r2-10 (raring), package size 572 kB, installed size 2132 kB
<bazhang> hah not that
<inv-> Ari-Yang,
<Ari-Yang> ?
<inv-> I think this might help you the guy has a similar problem
<inv-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/225631/ouch-laptop-running-super-hot-after-12-10-upgrade
<Ari-Yang> inv-, yeah, I think that guy switched over to flgrx drivers
<Ari-Yang> which wouldn't really help for me
<inv-> Nah he purged the ones he had, and added another repository
<BlackDalek> There is only 2Gb ram installed, so would that mean running a 64-bit OS would have no benefit even though the PCU supports it?
<BlackDalek> CPU*
<inv-> did you add andrikos rep?
<Dr_willis> Some tasks would be faster on a 64bit os with 64bithardware BlackDalek .
<Dr_willis> BlackDalek,  might not be noticeable in all cases.
<[[thufir]]> I'm just starting out with nmap and am trying to scan, I think, localhost to see how much bandwith is being consumed and to what website.   I'm reading the manpage, is this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5678866/    the sort of result I want to see open connections and speeds?
<Ari-Yang> inv-, no I didn't add andrikos' rep
<Ari-Yang> but I doubt fglrx will help at all
<Ari-Yang> I tried it 3x in the past and it gave me nasty tearing in videos
<Ari-Yang> not to mention when closing the laptop and re-opening it, it wouldn't wake up
<s3b`> has anyone here successfuly gotten flstudio working with ubuntu?
<inv-> I remember i implemented this solution on my brother's laptop envy 5 series, it worked good.
<inv-> 15*
<[[thufir]]> is there such a package as bmon to monitor bandwidth?  I can't find it in apt...
#ubuntu 2013-05-19
<Ari-Yang> inv-, what card was it?
<inv-> hd 4000 series
<Ari-Yang> okay inv-, I'll keep this in mind, thanks for your help
<upshoot> I've had a really annoying problem for a whlile now, and would love some pointers to help me troubleshoot it.   It I have a dual boot machine (Dell Studio 1745), in windows the USB devices are quire responsive.  On ubuntu, mouse and keyboard are very sluggish.  BUT touchpad works just like windows - immediate and no 'submarining of cursor as it move across the screen.  Is this fixable?  where to start?
<linux> hi friends
<linux> hi friends
<seronis> ok getting netflix to work on xubuntu was easier than i thought it would be
<seronis> wow
<seronis> Hmm.. running out of things from windows to make sure I can still do
<linux> i am trying to install australians mate
<upshoot> seronis: what was the trick?  I have had no luck withh t that.. another reason why I dual boot my box.
<linux> but even i didnt still install system , it asks me a passwort
<Dr_willis> whats 'australians mate' ?
<upshoot> seronis: using  a vm with windows for netflix?
<seronis> upshoot    "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio"    "sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop"
<seronis> its a prepatched version of wine with silverlight preinstalled
<Dr_willis> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<seronis> i already tested it.  it ran netflix in fullscreen mode with no glitches
<upshoot> sweet.  Good tip!
<bazhang> !mintsupport | linux
<ubottu> linux: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<upshoot> Now if only I could figure out why my usb devices suck on ubuntu... Try editing in VI with a lag and buffering keyboard.. and worse, when it starts to double up characters.  For now, using a bluetooth keyboard, so I can not go nuts.
<upshoot> The one good thing about the sub-par mouse responsivness is I am getting better and keyboard commands to move windows, etc.
<stumptree> #debian
<[[thufir]]> ok, I found nmon to monitor bandwidth, and it's interesting.  However, I want to break it down more, so that I can see "oh, this website is using x bytes."   is that ntop?
<elky> did you try ntop?
 * elky can't remember how it works, but if i were in your position i'd install it and see what it did.
<mish-> Hi! I really want the "latest" version of "fatrat" on Ubuntu Precise. Someone has compiled a version on launchpad, but it's missing the bittorrent support - https://launchpad.net/~alex-p/+archive/notesalexp-precise/+build/3972178 - looking at their rules file I can see that they've only enabled bittorrent during building for "Quantel", most likely because of a new libtorrent-rasterbar6.  Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get f
<mish-> atrat 1.2 on Ubuntu precise?
<elky> mish-, try sending the packager a message and encouraging them to talk to MOTU
<hugh45> hello out there
<hugh45> need some help with a wireless setup
<mish-> elky: Will do, in the meantime, any suggestions on getting a newer libtorrent-rasterbar6 on precise so I can compile fatrat-1.2?
<Dr_willis> compile them from source. or find a ppa - would be the normal way
<mish-> Dr_willis: I'm not having much luck finding a PPA, any tips on that front? - otherwise yes, I'll compile from source. :)
<Dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Dr_willis> theres the ppa-search site
<elky> mish-, oh also i just reread your messages, what you want is called backporting. you'll probably want to compile libtorrent-rasterbar6 as well i guess
<elky> as the doc said ;)
<msdaisy> [[thufir]] you could try watch netstat -antp. That would give you the process IDs of each website which you could then find on ntop
<userZ> how do I upgrade unetbootin on ubuntu 10.4
<[[thufir]]> msdaisy: ah, thanks.  I'm trying to get ntop output, I forgot about netstat -- doh.
<Dr_willis> userZ,  one way -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/583/unetbootin-linux-583/download?use_mirror=hivelocity
<[[thufir]]> msdaisy: can I get that netstat output so that for the foreign address in shows the DNS host, or something like that, rather than IP address.  To see where it's going.  or do I just have to figure that out otherwise?
<userZ> Drwillis, which application to use to lauch it
<userZ> launch
<launch> userZ, what?:D
<Dr_willis> userZ,  whats the file name it downloaded? if its an archive.. ectract it.. if its a binary.. chmod+x it and run it
<upshoot> Looks like adding "pci=routeirq" to my grub boot may fix the issue.. I have to say, fixing this kind of issue feels more like reading a magic incantatiion than troubleshooting..I don't understand what the 'incantation' does, but I'll try it.  Not my favorite way to fly.
<userZ> executable file
<Dr_willis> theres dozens of alternatives to unetbootin at the pendrivelinux web site (and other sites)
<nerio> how do I tunnel RSS feeds and use them optimally?
<userZ> do you need windows to install pendrivelinux?
<userZ> cuz im on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> pendrivelinux is a we3b site that lists DOZENS of  tools for making 'pendrive' linux setups
<Dr_willis> for differnt os's
<Dr_willis> userZ,  what are you trying to make exactly?
<userZ> bootable usb drive for newest version of ubuntu
<userZ> unetbootin wont' finish the file installs
<Dr_willis> userZ,  you can use 'dd' to image the iso file straight to a   usb flash drive if you wanted to.
<[[thufir]]> is ntop crashing because it's an old version?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5678943/     ntop v.4.99.3 (32 bit)     and I've updated everything, I think.
<userZ> Im on what is dd?
<Dr_willis> or there should be tools at the pendrivelinux site to do it..
<msdaisy>  [[thufir]] yes, cant remember the switch. Try -an. man netstat is your friend :)
<Dr_willis> if you have to ask whats dd.. then its most likely best you dont try to use dd. ;)
<echoe> dd is some disk thing that does disk stuff and you should totally randomly run dd commands on yoru conputer
<Dr_willis> dd if=thecdrom.iso of=/dev/sdX   bs=4M                      (where sdX is the device of your usb)
<userZ> typed it into man, nothing
<echoe> man netstat should totally give stuff.
<[[thufir]]> msdaisy:  a switch for ntop or netstat?  I like th sound of ntop...
<Dr_willis> http://linux.die.net/man/1/dd
<[[thufir]]> echoe: I'm trying to use ntop, which is giving errors.
<userZ> uh
<echoe> blugh where is my ubuntu machine.
<echoe> hold on then.
<ovidiu> hi. i have a problem in kubuntu. i'm trying to copy some music to an android phone and it starts MTP file transfer but i can only copy from the phone to PC not from PC to phone. how can I copy from PC to phone? (i don't have the setting to conect as mass storage, and i also tried usb debugging and it didn't work)
<Dr_willis> ovidiu,  best thing i ever did to get android playing nicely was to start using 'airdroid' on android to transfer files..  makes things so much nicer. ;)
<[[thufir]]> echoe: msdaisy gave me "netstat -antp" which is quite good, only not human readable.
<[[thufir]]> netstat -pat gives the output I was after.  "watch netstat -pat" suffices :)      however, I'd rather use ntop, which sounds like it's more designed for what I want.
<echoe> ahah
<echoe> I was wondering why you thought netstat's output wasn't human readable.
<full> Hi
<BlackDalek> Does the iso image of the ubuntu install disc linked to at www.ubuntu.com/download ever get updated after t is first put up on the web page? i.e. - if I downloaded from there when it first came out, then downloaded it again today, would I be downloading the same identical file?
<BlackDalek> after it*
<echoe> ohh, bandwidth
 * echoe scrolled up.
<Dr_willis> BlackDalek,  if theres updated disk it get a .01 to its name.. like 12.04.1
<Dr_willis> or was it .01
<[[thufir]]> echoe: well, bytes/sec to foo.com  is the data I'm after.  "watch netstat -pat" is pretty close.
<echoe> ntop looks like it's an old repo or something, have you tried installing it from ntop's repos?
<echoe> they're updated daily. looks like there's a .deb file at nmon.net/packages/ubuntu/
<[[thufir]]> no, I haven't .  I found the "c" for contionious swithc in netstat, so I'm wondering if I can get output beyond "connected" from it, a speed perhaps.
<echoe> every time i use netstat i still need to read the man page. :P i saw msdaisy is back, perhaps she'll know?
<msdaisy> echoe, [[thufir]] not off the top of my head. I'm positive what you want exists though.
<[[thufir]]> it's interesting at least :)    netstat -patc         now, if only to add an "h" on there... LOL.
<__gatsby__> hi guys ! can anyone let me know what are the students supposed to do in this period of gsoc before results ?
<echoe> netstat -patv?i looked it up and google said -v but that totally didn't work
<Dr_willis> no idea what you said __gatsby__  and its most liklely better for #ubuntu-offtopic
<krys> anyone around that can help with a box that wont boot? it just restarts after the grub menu with no errors
<joshtek0> How do I create a symbolic link?
<joshtek0> With bash
<[[thufir]]> thanks for the help, msdaisy and echoe.  It's enough for me to look into this further.
<jordan4ibanez> Help: E: Unable to locate package usb-imagewriter
 * echoe nods. good luck! if you find something, let me know at least would you?
<Dr_willis> joshtek0,  ln -s foo bar    see 'man ls'
<Dr_willis> oops  man ln '_)
<seronis> Dr_willis, thanks for mentioning airdroid..  just tried it out and its weird being able to look at live video on my laptop from the phones camera (over wireless)
<Dr_willis> seronis,  if  You got your phone rooted theres some other tools that can do more..  but airdroid seems to work great for me.
<Left_Turn> hey what does ls -l * mean or do
<Dr_willis> Left_Turn,  long file listing of all files.
<Dr_willis> Left_Turn,  may be time to read a few bash beginner guides. ;)
<Left_Turn> oh i see.. thanks Dr_willis
<Left_Turn> yes:)
<thecodeischaos> dr i have a strange lump on my special area. what should i do
<Dr_willis> use a large hammer.
<thecodeischaos> not a knife?
<seronis> s/large/small
<Dacvak> Is there any way to adjust the dpi of icons in kde?
<Dacvak> I'm running kde on a chromebook Pixel, and everything is so damn small.
<Dr_willis> Dacvak,  you mean the res is so high.. everything seems tiny? ;) what res is it using?
<Dacvak> Like 2770x1800 or something
<seronis> heh.. lower res, prob solved
<Dacvak> Can't
<Dacvak> There's no other option to lower the resolution.
<Dacvak> That's the only one available. :(
<Dacvak> Separate issue: I'd like to disable my touchpad while typing. Does anyone know how to do this in kde?
<[[thufir]]> echoe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/297275/  I asked there.
<[[thufir]]> msdaisy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/297275/   if you have any comments :)
<mdfe> lowering the res on a TFT doesn't work that well, plus the pixel has a touchscreen
<mdfe> Dacvak, unsually hardware is ahead of software, and OS/GUI designers need to wake up and fix for the new higher res screens  :(
<Dacvak> mdfe: Yeah :(
<mdfe> phones are 1920x1080 now, laptops are hititng 2900x1800 and still the UIs expect people to have 1024x768  so tiny icons and unreadable fonts
<roddy> hello quick question
<mdfe> it's just plain stupid
<roddy> does this program let me chat with someone else that has this program
<roddy> ?
<mdfe> "this" program connects you to irc networks, of which freenode is one
<seronis> mdfe, then petition for all UI art to be done in vector format so it doesnt need resized
<Dr_willis> roddy,  what program?
<Dr_willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dacvak> Can someone here help me install pip?
<mdfe> seronis, well you can mostly get .svg icons for freedesktop now, but fonts are still broken and many programs dont' actally work proplery on those screens
<Dr_willis> !info pip
<ubottu> Package pip does not exist in raring
<mdfe> Dacvak, try #python
<Dacvak> Okay.
<mdfe> you mean python-pip?
<Dacvak> Yeah
<mdfe> !info python-pip
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 234 kB, installed size 675 kB
<Dacvak> My end goal is to disable my touchpad while typing.
<daemeon> Hey all. I tried to add a program to the unity bar and instead got empty icons? and now I cannot remove them. I can however move them about the unity bar
<Dacvak> Which I think can be done with synaptiks
<Dacvak> But if someone has an easier method, that would be super helpful.
<mdfe> Dacvak, in the end i just learned to lift my wrists ... get less RSI too :)
<Dacvak> Hahaha
<mdfe> one of the downsides of the larger touchpads :)
<Dacvak> Yeah, that'd be really difficult to train myself to do that with this Pixel.
<erc_> guys, need support on microphone issue...can anyone help?
<Dacvak> But I'm having trouble installing synaptiks, otherwise. :/
<mdfe> Dacvak, it's the same size as a MBP, it's not impossible - apple guys can do it :-)
<[deXter]>  Hi all, having random WiFi disconnection issues (de-authenticates after a while) about 2-3 times a day on 12.04, only fixable by rebooting the PC and/or router, tried multiple WiFi adapters and USB ports, other PCs running other OSes work fine; any ideas?
<Dacvak> MBP disables the touchpad while typing, though
<Dacvak> So it's not a problem
<msdaisy> [[thufir]]: try iperf with watch. http://askubuntu.com/questions/104755/how-to-check-internet-speed-via-terminal
<[[thufir]]> msdaisy: thanks, I'll look into that :)
<geektech713> does ubuntu have sudo?
<geektech713> speedtest.net would be faster
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mdfe> Dacvak, my airbook never did that
<erc_> guys, need support on microphone issue...can anyone help? (again)
<daemeon> Anyone have any suggestions?
<Prock81> i just did aptitude update and it said 61K~ new ... WOW, and i did an update earlyer today
<Dr_willis> id try it with out aptitude..
<Prock81> why is that
<mdfe> that's probably new since aptitude was last loaded... not since your last update
<Prock81> i allways do apt-get & aptitude together
<mdfe> the first menu in aptitde has a thing to reset the new counter
<Dr_willis> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<mdfe> why mix 2 though? aptitude has its own updater
<mdfe> either use aptitude OR use apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Prock81> i dont know enough about them, i know aptitude better
<mdfe> then use the updater in aptitude
<Dr_willis> I suggest not using aptititude
<mdfe> i think it's ctrl+T then the first menu
<Prock81> i know search and install and there is one that will download all depend but not install
<mdfe> i would only reall y use aptitude if i needed to do things like lock the version number of a package
<mdfe> or if there was no X installed
<bodom> Hi there! I'm in trouble with lm-sensors: it looks like any change i made to /etc/sensors3.conf makes no difference, any ideas?
<Aspire-Revo-User> Can anybody tell me how to increase the frame rate of an mp4 in a video authoring suite like OpenShot or KdenLive? What I want to do is record my screen for about an hour but have it all play back in about 10 minutes.
<Prock81> i would like to know the one app that can take a downloaded movie and have it ready for a standard dvd player
<mdfe> hrm aptitude wants me to remove 3.4.0 kernel, however its what i am currently using ... i have 3.9 installed but not booted from
<bazhang> !info devede | Prock81
<ubottu> Prock81: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.23.0~ds1-1 (raring), package size 2077 kB, installed size 3893 kB
<kvothetech> Aspire-Revo-User: you should be able to do that with just ffmpeg
<bodom> Aspire-Revo-User: unless you need some special quality, what you are trying to do is a time lapse video. I've never made one, but maybe googling for the term will lead you to the solution :)
<Dr_willis> devede works well for me Prock81  its a little quirky to use.. but works well
<kvothetech> mdfe: you can delete the kernel you're using it wont' hurt it.
<kvothetech> mdfe: at least not until you reboot if you dont redo your boot loader
<mdfe> kvothetech, Yes but there's a reason i'm on 3.4 :)
<Prock81> ive tried devede, works great, but i run into lost of them where it dont seem to work well with the downloaded format
<stapper> Does anyone know how to split an RAW .img file into seperate partitions?
<Aspire-Revo-User>  what command do I run on ffmpeg to increase the playback rate of file.mp4
<Aspire-Revo-User> Quality is not an issue
<bodom> mdfe: do you manually modified your grub.conf?
<mdfe> bodom, it's complicated, secure boot and chromeboo
<mdfe> book*
<Aspire-Revo-User> lets see what ffmpeg --help says
<Dr_willis> Aspire-Revo-User,  or heck the ffmpeg or mencoder faq/doc sites
<mdfe> I have the user space for Ubuntu 13.04 but the kernel from chromium OS 3.4.0 ... i could update the kernel but I cba to rebuild and resign
<bodom> mdfe: then he probably just doesn't update it when you install a new kernel: the kernel is installed but never loaded because dpkg doesn't want to risk overwriting your manual changes in config
<Prock81> ok what is the best video converter from any to any format?
<Dr_willis> Prock81,  depends on what you are doing..
<Aspire-Revo-User> Dr_willis: I will check their real quick
<bodom> mdfe: you should get a warning when apt-get updating
<bazhang> !best > Prock81
<ubottu> Prock81, please see my private message
<arcripex> Hi, any 1 help here see Failed to download package files Check your Internet connection. http://pastebin.com/ssCe3Bzu
<Dr_willis> Prock81,  arista. winff,  avidemux, handbreak.
<mdfe> mdfe, apt-get works fine, just aptitude being silly :P
<mdfe> bodom, sorry that was meant for you
<bodom> streeblek: mounto as loopback device then dd it again? I know it's not optimal solution, but i can't think a better one
<userZ> just updated printer driver, hplip, and printer works, but ubuntu 10.04 now asks for user id and password on black screen at startup
<bodom> mdfe: maybe you can take a backup copy of your /boot/grub and see what update-grub says
<userZ> after 4 inputs it starts
<userZ> how do I remove this user id/ password screen at startu[
<userZ> p
<mish-> Dr_willis: elky: Right, I managed to get all the prerequisites for "fatrat" installed and fatrat almost compiling, but it seems its very particular to the point that even with a few source code changes its more work than I want to put in.  Question - "Fatrat 1.2" is available on Quantel - is there a way to staticly compile it on Quantel for use on Precise?
<mdfe> bodom, the machine works fine; i know how to change the kernel image (I rebuilt it once already for CIFS and Virtualbox) but its a lot of hassle
<Dr_willis> mish-,  no idea on that. i rarely compile stuff these days
<kasii> hello
<bodom> mdfe: so i've not got what the problem is
<kasii> am get troubled with ubuntu 13.04 it doesn't boot  again
<mdfe> bodom, nothing - I was just commenting that aptitude is stupid and trying to break my system :) i use apt-get and it works fine though
<mish-> Anyone - Is there a decent guide on how to statically compile something? :)
<bodom> mdfe: lol :P
<kasii> abruptly ubuntu 13.04 fails boot  again
<bodom> kasii: hello, have you tried pushing the power button?
<Prock81> would avidemux(GTK+) v.s. (Qt) make a difference
<dopie> Hi there im having a problem with opening a program it keeps on opening another file when i open the program
<kasii> bodom,  i hev tried several times but fails
<mdfe> mish-, no such thing: did you mean statically link? :-)
<bodom> kasii: do you get some error messages?
<dopie> how do i remove this sudo sublime /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<dopie> this is the problem i having
<kasii> yes bodom
<dopie> everytime i type sluble it opens that defaults.list
<Prock81> sudo rm /usr/share/applications/defaults.list ???
<mish-> mdfe: What I guess I"m trying to do is to compile "fatrat" on Quantal and statically link it, then copy the compiled binary over to Precise, is that even do-able?
<kasii> bodom,  yes erreos appears
<bodom> kasii: and what does it say?
<dopie> sweet thanks!
<Prock81> thanks to who
<dopie> Prock81, to you
<dopie> :)
<kasii> bodom, it says system  fails to boot
<Prock81> your welcome
<dopie> your'e
<mamece2> hello guys, How can i boot ubuntu forcing it to recognizemy IDE drive ? i have a "Sata link down" message and it stops the booting
<bodom> kasii: nothing else?
<mdfe> mish-, Not sure, but you can build on a Precise VM
<kasii> yes bodom
<arcripex> help! after updating my linux now asks for user id and password on black screen at startup...and putting login details nothing happens it what could be the problem?
<kasii> bodom, yes thats all
<bodom> kasii: I'm sorry, that's too few information for me to help you
<SnapSnap> I'm running 13.04. When I try to install the package google-chrome-stable I get an error saying "Dependency is not satisfiable: libudev0 (>=147). What does that mean?
<mish-> mdfe: The issue is that the versions of the libraries that fatrat uses aren't available in precise.
<userZ> I've run into bug #589520 in ubuntu 10.04, any solutions?
<ubottu> bug 589520 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (Ubuntu) "[KM400]Haven't been able to execute normal gnome login since 10.04 installation; screen blanks then returns to login screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589520
<Prock81> mamece2 is it an internal or external drive
<gustav___> Any one up for helping me with dovecot?
<kasii> bodom, is there any  command  so that i can run thri=ough the terminal and see the output
<mamece2> Prock81: internal, i have an IDE drive, so i dont care about that SATA chekc
<Prock81> mamece2 and what is presenting the "Sata link down" message?
<mdfe> mish-, you can install multiple library versions
<mdfe> mish-, for example in a chroot, or just in your main install
<bodom> kasii: do you ever get the ubuntu slash screen? Ot it hangs before?
<arcripex> help! after updating my linux now asks for user id and password on black screen at startup...and putting login details nothing happens it what could be the problem?
<Prock81> do u know that it has correct partitions
<Loshki> mish-: might work, might not. Can't you compile fatrat on Precise?
<mamece2> Prock81: I dont know, Ive got SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (sstatus 0 scontrol 300)
<kasii> i get pop up window  only
<kasii> bodom, i get pop up window  only
<Prock81> gparted is the easyer way to work with partitions
<Prock81> so are you wanting to use that drive for a bootable install
<mish-> Loshki: That's where I'm lost, "Fatrat 1.2" required a lot libboost, libtorrent-rasterbar-dev and libpion-dev that aren't available on Precise.  I tried a few alternate deb packages but the versions had differences that meant it wouldn't compile, function names, etc.
<bodom> kasii: pop-up window? So you press the power button, and, before everything, you get that pop-up?
<Prock81>  mamece2 what does #cat /proc/partitions say
<mamece2> Prock81: i cant boot, i just get to that line and it stops
<Prock81> so thats the only drive in hte machine?
<kasii> bodom,  let restart ma  pc the am gonna show you  exactly  responding
<Dr_willis> userZ,  you are using an SiS video card?
<SnapSnap> I'm running 13.04. When I try to install the package google-chrome-stable I get an error saying "Dependency is not satisfiable: libudev0 (>=147). What does that mean?
<kasii> bodom, after  pressing power button it loads  for while then  it gives error msg
<Dr_willis> SnapSnap,  theres a known bug about that package.  I think theres some work arounds mentioned on askubuntu.com
<Prock81>  mamece2 i will /msg you
<SnapSnap> Dr_willis, thanks :)
<Dr_willis> SnapSnap,  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-google-chrome-cant-be-installed-in.html
<aaa801> I am unable to mount a usb3 drive formatted exFAT 64gb, with a unknown partition table error , works fine under windows, any help?
<Loshki> mish-: sorry, I know of no magic that will make it easier. Binaries built on earlier releases tend to be runnable on later ones, if they're not too far apart, but what you want to do is so unsupported it's not funny...
<bodom> kasii: that could just be an MBR issue. Try booting from the install CD/DVD. Once you get to the Ubuntu boot menu, tell it to boot from HD instead
<bodom> kasii: If it doesn't work, you could also try this tool: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mish-> Yeah, I either need to upgrade to Quantel or find a download manager that (1) Supports torrents and HTTP files, (2) Has a web interface, (3) Supports scheduling.  "Fatrat" was the only one I found that ticks all three of those boxes.
<mish-> If anyone has any thoughts on another application that can do the above, let me know.
<bodom> kasii: If it keeps not working, i think you'll need to have it checked, because it's very hard to diagnose boot problems via chat
<kasii> bodom, may that boot repair
<Chiko> I just did an update and it was asking if it should use the new "my.cnf" or not i wanted to see the difference now i'm not sure how to get back and tell it to not make any changes
<Chiko> how do i escape?
<kasii> bodom, but diagnosis  via terminal its easier
<userZ> is it possible to get a logitech webcam to work in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Chiko,  try 'q'
<Dr_willis> if its showing the changes in less/more
<Chiko> thanks
<jrib> userZ: plug it in, done (usually)
<Chiko> haven't played around with chance just nano~
<kasii> bodom,  cant repair with the media  have now usb pendrive
<userZ> jrib nope
<Dr_willis> more/less is the default text 'pager' reader for most linux type disros. ;)
<Dr_willis> it has a LOT of features.
<jrib> userZ: I'd suggest mentioning the model, dmesg output when you plugged it in, and what you're seeing in cheese
<bodom> kasii: you'll need it
<wilee-nilee> userZ, I have one that works, have you installed cheese?
<dopie> hey all how do i give myself write access to /opt/ folder?
<userZ> havent installed cheese
<Dr_willis> dopie,  for system directories like that. you want to use sudo as needed
<userZ> dont know the model
<usr13> dopie: Why?
<usr13> dopie: suod
<Aspire-Revo-User> Will File Roller allow me to edit the contents of an ISO and save the files i place in their with out destroying the ISO's boot record?
<dopie> got it
<usr13> dopie: sudo
<usr13> dopie: What is your end goal?
<upshoot> Got my slow mouse and keyboard stuff sorted out!  Man I'm glad I finally had time to dig around and sort it out.  Needed to set some boot parameters (pci=routirq irqpoll)
<upshoot> Now I'm happy as a clam.
<kasii> bodom,  i need to know the steps  of repairing with  pendrive  i have
<dopie> i want to remove a dir in /opt/
<bodom> dopie: as root, you can change the group of it to match your user's group, but it's not adviced to do so
<usr13> dopie: Okeydokey
<Dr_willis> dopie,  so do it via the cli with the proper sudo rm   command
<upshoot> The other excellent tweak I ran across was to replace capslock with escape functionality, which really rocks. (CapsLock is basically useless, but esc is used all the time for vi.)
<roddy> question how can i make a new server so that a friend of mine and me join only?
<bodom> kasii: you cna follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Dr_willis> roddy,  you can make a new CHANNEL here. easially enough,...    /join #makeachannelname
<kasii> okay bodom
<Dr_willis> roddy,  no need for you to run your own irc server
<roddy> awesome thanks
<usr13> roddy: Create users for yourself and your friend.
<userZ> cheese worked..yes...thanks
<upshoot> Tip:  to change your useless capslock, system settings => keyboard layout => options -> CapsLock key behavior.  Really nice to stay near the home row. :-)
<bodom> kasii: good luck :)
<userZ> printer installed, webcam installed...ubuntu is functional
<Dr_willis> userZ,  You are using 10.04 ?
<userZ> yes
<kasii> okay
<Dr_willis> userZ,  to bad that release is  basically end of life for desktop support...
<Chiko> It appears iptables does not have any type of config file so on every reboot i must re-enter in all the information that i want it to have is that correct?
<userZ> DrWillis, I needed a distro that fit on a cd
<Chiko> if so is there any reason for this is it to prevent accidently blocking your self out from the system?
<Dr_willis> userZ,  Lubuntu 12.04 i think fits on a cd.
<userZ> does it start quick?
<Dr_willis> i have no idea what you mean by 'start quick'
<userZ> 30 seconds
<Dr_willis> 13.04 boots up here in under 15 sec on my SSD system.
<jrib> Chiko: why would you re-enter information manually?
<Dr_willis> when i get 4+ weeks uptime.. i dont worry about 1-2 min boot times...
<roddy> usr13, how?
<Chiko> jrib: I'm not i'm saying on reboot the information is lost so i assume it's not saving it and so i would need to re-add it on boot?
<userZ> is there a list of all previous versions that fit on cd?
<jrib> Chiko: if that's what you want to do.  Most people do not do that.
<Dr_willis> userZ,  they all did.. up intull 12.10 Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> userZ,  and i think 12.10 Lubuntu might still fit on cd.
<Chiko> jrib: I don't want to i'm asking for help on how it should be done
<jrib> !iptables | Chiko
<ubottu> Chiko: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<userZ> ok probably upgrade
<dopie> usr13, Dr_willis, bodom thank you
<usr13> roddy: adduser  But, what exactly do you want to do with this "server"?
<Dr_willis> userZ,   may be better to do a clean reinstall oif a newer release.. I dont see why theres a 'cd' limit for you..  system cant boot from USB?
<bodom> dopie: yw
<dopie> Bodom how do change the group of it to match your users group
<roddy> usr13, just a chat server to chat
<dopie> chmod  -yw /opt
<Jawmare> How do I disable the spyware in my ubuntu?
<jrib> Jawmare: there is no spyware...
<Dr_willis> Jawmare,  there is no spyware.. unless you installed somthing
<Chiko> ubottu: thanks but i'm still confused on the matter of iptables i applied a block "iptables -A INPUT -s {ip} -j DROP" yet if i reboot this information is gone must i use ufw to add the rule instead?
<ubottu> Chiko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<bodom> dopie: sudo chgrp <your_user_name> /opt
<Chiko> jrib: thanks but i'm still confused on the matter of iptables i applied a block "iptables -A INPUT -s {ip} -j DROP" yet if i reboot this information is gone must i use ufw to add the rule instead?
<userZ> drwillis, unetbootin should install newer versions properly on usb?
<jrib> Chiko: read the link ubottu gave you.  There are several options there if you want iptables rules to be set automatically
<userZ> cuz sometimes it hangs and doesnt
<jrib> Chiko: if you don't want to use ufw, read the iptables link
<Dr_willis> userZ,  no idea. i rarely use unetbootin.  I tend to use 'dd' to image the iso files to usb  or the tools from the pendrivelinux web site
<usr13> Chiko: You need to create a "firewall" script.
<Dr_willis> userZ,  you may need a newer unetbootin for newer releases
<bodom> dopie: and maybe sudo chmod g+rwx /opt too
<roddy> usr13, or can i use something else
<userZ> drwillis, that's why I was asking how to upgrade unetbootin earlier
<usr13> roddy: Yep
<userZ> got the sourceforge exe file, but don't know what to do with it in linux
<dopie> trying the first one first
<Dr_willis> userZ,  .exe ? that would be a windows file..
<Dr_willis> userZ,  or just learn to use dd
<userZ> I looked at dd, not for me
<Dr_willis> its rather trivial once you learn the basics..
<Dr_willis> input , output. block side option for speed...
<roddy> usr13, what can i use then or is that what u didnt mean with yep
<usr13> roddy: Maybe:  http://www.linuxtoday.com/upload/how-to-setup-chat-server-using-openfire-3.7.1-in-ubuntu-server-12.10-130122025004.html
<userZ> downloading the unetbootin bin file now
<shady_> ubuntu 13.04 voice input problem
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-iso-to-usb-device  userZ
<roddy> usr13, thanks
<roddy> adduser
<kasii> bodom, the error msg  it tell me that your system i s running in low graphics mode
<bodom> kasii: then it's now booted, at least
<lck> who know how do a server use ubuntu?
<kasii> nop doesnt boot bodom
<Dr_willis> lck,  what?
<shady_> ubuntu 13.04 voice input problem in Dell inspiron
<lck> Making only a open fixed browser system
<shady_> ubuntu 13.04 voice input problem in Dell inspiron
<Dr_willis> !info djmount
<ubottu> djmount (source: djmount): file system client for mounting network media servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71-6 (raring), package size 66 kB, installed size 163 kB
<lck> As the firefox only can open a website has set, can't open other any web
<Dr_willis> lck,  sounds like you need some locked down/koisk extensions for your browser
<userZ> drwillis, how do you unmount a usb drive?
<userZ> I put the iso in the home folder
<Dr_willis> umount /dev/sdX   userZ
<Dr_willis> or 'sudo umount /media/themountpoint'
<Loden_> what are some things I can do to compiz to not have 40% cpu usage? Also, unity seems laggy but I have an ssd and anice comp
<Dr_willis> the mount command will say where its mounted userZ
<Dr_willis> Loden_,  what video card and drivers?
<Loden_> free drivers and 7850
 * Dr_willis has to guess thats some ATI/AMD card...   You may get much better prformance with the fglrx drivers
<Loden_> ok
<Loden_> thank you
<lck> firewall maybe is usefull
<Loden_> I h ear some people say I shouldn't use unity but should use something else?
<Loden_> Is that better for not wasting resources?
<Dr_willis> use whatever you want ..
<Dr_willis> Lubuntu and Xubuntu are lighter on resources
<Dr_willis> but i bet your browser session will be sucking down more resources then you will be saveing
<Dr_willis> ;)
<lck> but I can't carryout it!
<Loden_> Thank you for the tips
<Loden_> anything I should try to learn more about ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Loden_> is that for 13.04?
<root> hello @ all!!
<kasii> bodom,
<kasii> bodom, does the one am repair a  media or  a hdd
<Dr_willis> look and see.. i rarely need to refer to the beginners guides. ;)
<bodom> kasii: what do you mean?
<kasii> bodom, the repair i make it for the  pendrive or the  hard drive
<yofun> how can i search for "Failed launched: No such file or directory" in *.log files in ssh?
<bodom> kasii: you have to start it from a pen drive or CD drive, since your system is not booting
<lck> 怎么全是英文？
<Dr_willis> yofun,  use grep on the proper files  in /var/log perhaps
<yofun> Dr_willis:  syntx?
<Sach> How do I reduce a PDF file size in ubuntu 12.04?
<Dr_willis> grep foo bar
<usr13> Sach: gimp
<Dr_willis> see man grep  for how to use grep. or the 1000000+ grep tutorials online
<usr13> Sach: gimp / imagemagic
<kasii> bodom, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5679155/
<Sach> usr13: no pdf softwareequivalent to adobe acrobat writer?
<usr13> Sach: Open the file with gimp, size it down to 8 1/2" x 11", save as jpg   convert file.jpg file.pdf
<bodom> kasii: oh, you have a multiboot. Does Windows starts?
<Sach> usr13: can that be dne for an entire pdf document or page by page only?
<usr13> Sach: What I do is just set simplescan to scan the proper size and just use it.
<usr13> Sach: You'll have to do it page by page and then re-combine them
<Sach> usr13: sounds tedious for a long document.  I'm looking for a pdf writer that can do this in ubuntu...
<usr13> Sach: install pdftk for that.
<kasii> bodom i don hve it
<usr13> Sach: Yea, sounds tedious to me too.
<usr13> Sach: Sounds to me like a mistake was made when creating the pdf files too large in the first place.
<Dr_willis> the pdf FILE is to large? or is the pdf output too large?
<bodom> kasii: that's what the text you pasted to us says
<Sach> Dr_willis: the pdf file size is too large.
<usr13> Sach: It's easier to do things right the first time.
<Dr_willis> how big is  the pdf file?  if its loads and loads of text.. it may  not be a good idea to do the jpg stuff with it
<kasii> bodom, j get this error  The sda2 (Ubuntu 13.04) partition is still full. This can prevent to start it (e.g. you may get a Power Manager error).
<Sach> Dr_willis: yes, lots of text.
<usr13> Dr_willis: Same difference.  Many apps will create a pdf file from a large file and it turns out to be the right size but way bigger in file size.
<Prock81> everyone i got mamece2 going by disable sata in bios, but now he say its taking for ever, and he/she only has 512 mb of ram, how long would it take to get past hte casper stage on an older machine
<Dr_willis> if its all text.. there are pdf to other things converteres out..
<usr13> Dr_willis: That is why I mentioned setting up simplescan to scan proper size in the first place>
<Dr_willis> about the only thing i mess with pdf with is caliabre for my E-books
<Sach> usr13: you seem to be jumping to a conclusion in assuming that it wasnt done right the first time.  it's text, not images.  difficult to type "incorrectly the first time", dont you think?
<Dr_willis> if he scanned it.. then it would be all images wouldent it? thats why a lot of text became a HUGE bunch of image files. ;)
<samgabbay> hi guys im having an issue with rythmbox and my ipod
<Dr_willis> scaning as an image.. vs scanning as and doing 'ocr'
<samgabbay> someone please help me this is super annoying
<samgabbay> anyone?
<Dr_willis> samgabbay,  give the channel details.
<Dr_willis> not asking  'help' over and over...
<samgabbay> alright so here it is
<bodom> kasii: mhhh didn't notice
<usr13> Sach: You did not tell me how the file was created. I can only tell you what needs to be done.  I can not figure out how it got messed up.
<usr13> unless you tell me.
<bodom> kasii: it's easy then: boot from the install/live cd and delete some files you don't need
<samgabbay> i plugged in my ipod and then it says that the metadata was missing or corrupted asking me to name my ipod so i did and then it dissapears from the rythmbox device list
<usr13> Sach: But if it is a pdf file, it is NOT text.  (pdf files are images, not text.)
<kasii> bodom, it restrict me  to perfom such operation
<samgabbay> can anyone assist me with that issue?
<bodom> kasii: ???
<usr13> Sach: If you give us specific details, we can give you more specific advise.
<samgabbay> i did
<samgabbay> 0.o
<samgabbay> will it work with amrok or something cuz i have to sink my ipod
<kasii> bodom, it restrict me  to perfom such operation of deleting  and when am opening my home folder You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of  "kasii"
<samgabbay> :/
<samgabbay> anyone?
<kasii> samgabbay, yes i have a probllem
<usr13> Sach: You went through some method to convert the document to a PDF file, you did not tell us what that method was.  If the PDF is wrong size or too large, I can only speculate that an improper method was used.  If you give us additional information, we can give you better, more specific advise.
<samgabbay> im talking about mine :/
<Senor> after I install mysql ,is its headers file installed together?
<bodom> uhm
<bodom> kasii: uhm, what's the software you are using to view your home folder?
<samgabbay> i guesss no one can help me with my problem that im currrently stuggling with
<samgabbay> can anyone help before i leave the channel?
<bodom> kasii: open a terminal and type in "sudo nautilus", without quotes
<BrainWash82> I have dreamstudio installed and when I let my machine idle long enough it will go back to the blank screen and if I hit a key I am back in the login screen but I cannot type or click on anything and I have to reboot.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<bodom> kasii: the window tha should open will let you delete anything (so be careful)
<kasii> bodom,  no software rather than clicking
<Dr_willis> samgabbay,  have some patience.. not everyone uses ipods
<Dr_willis> samgabbay,  and there is the forums and askubuntu.com you can check while you wait
<Dr_willis> BrainWash82,  perhaps set the  system where it dosent lock on screen-saver/or go into standby mode.  but thats a bit of a cludge
<kasii> bodom command not found
<BrainWash82> Yeah, it sounds like a super simple problem but it has rendered my machine completely stupid.
<bodom> Guys, what's the default file manager in the ubuntu 13.04 live CD?
<usr13> nautilus
<mackdieselx27> Nautilus
<dashdotdam0> 12.04 lts doesnt come with newer gnome 3 does it?
<mackdieselx27> 12.04 comes with Unity
<bodom> kasii: it should
<bodom> kasii: sudo nautilus
<bodom> usr13, mackdieselx27: ty
<mackdieselx27> np bodom
<Dr_willis> unity is a shell for gnome3
<surfdaemon> bodom: don't you mean gksudo?
<kasii> bodom,  see my dialog msg of sudo nautilius
<Dr_willis> the latest gnome3 is 3.8 i belive. and i think you must have 13.04 to use gnome 3.8 unless theres been some new ppas out for older releases
<Dr_willis> use gksudo nautilus if you really HAVE to run nautilus as root.. not 'sudo'
<bodom> surfdaemon: it's the same
<bodom> kasii: ok, go with gksudo
<bodom> kasii: gksudo nautilus
<Dr_willis> gksudo and sudo are not the same
<surfdaemon> It was probably Dr_willis that put me on the right track with that one.
<mackdieselx27> gksudo prevents files in your home from becoming owned by root
<Dr_willis> i see a lot of people in  here with issues of root permissions on home files. when using sudo improperly
<Dr_willis> if i must run a file manager as root.. i tend to use 'mc' in a terminal.. that way i dont accidnetly leave a rootrunning nautilus open
<dem0n> how is everyone doing?...
<kasii> bodom, still You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “kasii”.
<mackdieselx27> This explains how to properly use sudo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Usage
<erpo> I'm using an encrypted home directory. I know /home/.ecryptfs/erpo/.Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWagF415R.....blahblahblha...CtNE--) is using a bad block on the hard disk. How do I figure out that file's decrypted name?
<kirkland> erpo: http://manpg.es/ecryptfs-find
<bodom> kasii: did you typed that command in a terminal windows, and did it open a new "nautilus" file manager window?
<kasii> bodom, yes it opens but no content
<vishwanath> hi every one when i use "apt-get update" i get this output  "E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<vishwanath> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<vishwanath> "    what should i do?
<bodom> kasii: can't you change folde rin it?
<bodom> vishwanath: paste us the content of that file
<bodom> vishwanath: using pastebin or similar tool
<vishwanath> ok
<vishwanath> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-proposed
<kasii> bodom, to change the folder it what do u meand
<kasii> bodom, to change the folder it what do u mean
<netrjay45> ubiquity crashed while I was installing, and now my /boot directory on my new system is blank, but the rest of the system is there. What commands can I use to manually setup /boot?
<bodom> kasii: the goal is to browse your folder as root and delete the files you don't need.
<kasii> bodom,  how can i acomplish that
<bodom> kasii: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+question/15239
<bodom> vishwanath: which release of ubuntu are you using?
<erpo> kirkland: Did the trick! Thanks. :)
<kirkland> erpo: no problem
<bodom> vishwanath: ok, you can safely delete that line
<kasii> bodom, when am root  it open the account this media which am i booting
<kasii> bodom, when am root  it open the account this media which am i booting
<[[thufir]]>  I have flashgot set to use wget and curl, and it keeps downloading even after I've restarted.  how do I stop it?  or, is it with wget?
<bodom> kasii: i'm sorry: the sudo / gksudo nautilus tricks usually works for everyone
<Dacvak> Hey guys. Could someone help me get Netflix running on Ubuntu?
<bodom> kasii: got to go now
<bodom> bye everybody
<Dacvak> I tried installing netflix-desktop, but I'm getting an error upon trying to launch it.
<kasii> mine i know how to root is using this command sudo su
<Dacvak> Something about MS true type fonts missing.
<Guest21329> hi
<kasii> bodom, ecryptfs-mount-private it tell me that
<Dr_willis> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<Guest21329> les floods vs parlez french
<Dr_willis> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<[[thufir]]> help, I have duplicate movie downloads (hunger games) over and over.  I've remove flashgot, but it handed the download off to curl.  I've even restarted.  how do I kill forever the process spawning the download?
<Dr_willis> remove the flashgot settings/cache perhaps
<Dr_willis> if its a flashgot issue
<[[thufir]]> hmm, ok
<Dr_willis> if its not flashgot respawning.. then what is?
<[[thufir]]> I dunno.  flashgot uses curl, I already removed flashgot.  so, I'm removing curl and wget...
<Dr_willis> seems a little overkill
<Dr_willis> curl dosent just respawn if you reboot as far as i know
<[[thufir]]> yeah
<c2tarun> Hi friends, is anyone here able to sync Iphone5 with WinXP installed in VirtualBox on Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> i bet thats going to be a longshot c2tarun  ;)
<c2tarun> Dr_willis, yeah I tried and its not working :( so I thought if someone can help. :) right now I am dual bootin
<Dr_willis> with smartphones these days. i seem to perfer/see used more   the trend of using the wireless/network tools to sync/copy/manage them. instead of the old plug-in-the-cable methods
<madprops> anybody knows if notify-send can customize the image's size?
<trism> madprops: even if you could, it wouldn't matter with notify-osd, the images are all scaled to the same size
<hpm> hi, I'm facing the resolution downgrading issue, after login ubuntu.  have checked some questions & answers but did not solve it yet.. anyone would please help ?
<Dr_willis> what resolution downgradeing issue?
<Dr_willis> arcripex,  state the problem to th channel.. no need to msg me.
<hpm> Dr_willis, I use a 22" LG monitor and receive a 1280x??? login screen (something like that).  But after login, the resolution drops to 1024x768
<Dr_willis> hpm,  as a test. make a new user. see if the newly made user is using the higher res or not.
<Dr_willis> arcripex,  again.. talk IN the channel.. theres no need to be messageing me
<arcripex> x> hi please help me
<arcripex> <arcripex> my linux ubuntu after software updates after restart login fft username: arcripex password: xxxxxthen startx it freezes
<hpm> Dr_willis, I did it.  but did not work.  I tryed xrandr and sometimes it shows up higher resolutions but other times not
<Dr_willis> arcripex,  and try using lightdm. not 'startx'
<Dr_willis> hpm,  that is weird...
<golden_bat> why doesn't ubuntu use bittorrent to distribute packages? Downloading at 75 KB/s right now, painfully slow...
<[[thufir]]> Dr_willis: after sudo  apt-get install adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin curl hplip printer-driver-postscript-hp ubuntu-standard wallch wget curl      it stopped downloading, but then I re-installed all that (still no flashgot plugin) and the downloads restarted.   what's respawning?
<Dr_willis> hpm,  how is the monitor connected?
<Dr_willis> golden_bat,  becasue not everyone wants to torrent by default
<hpm> Dr_willis, yes I agree.. I'm using a VGA cable
<Dr_willis> golden_bat,  there is some apt-torrent packages i belive
<[[thufir]]> Dr_willis: I mean, I removed curl and wget, and it removed those other packages, so I re-installed them.
<Dr_willis> hpm,  ugh. vga.    No weirdness in between? no kvm switches or anything?
<Dr_willis> [[thufir]],  use htop and ps , and you tell me whats respawning.. i dont have any way to find out.
<Dr_willis> i dont see how printer stuff applys to your download issues. ;)
<arcripex> Dr_Willis is Backbox Linux Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> backbox? never heard of it.
<hpm> Dr_willis, no.. only VGA.  I have hdmi interface and I'm planning to by a cable.. I just build this machine and does not have the cable yet
<Dr_willis> Blackbox - is a window manager i recall
<Dr_willis> !info blackbox
<ubottu> blackbox (source: blackbox): Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-14ubuntu1 (raring), package size 231 kB, installed size 602 kB
<golden_bat> Dr_willis: well ubiquity doing the downloading, so I don't have any choice. They could turn off seeding for regular clients by default, but I'm sure enough people would enable it to make it faster overall
<Dr_willis> arcripex,  we only 'support' the official ubuntu variants here.     all these other variants.. have their own channels
<golden_bat> Dr_willis: but apt-torrent does sound interesting, I'll look into that, thanks!
<adv__> Hi
<Dr_willis> golden_bat,  for a network of ubuntu boxs setting up one to be an apt-cacher-ng server helps greatly also
<arcripex> Dr_willis ok thanks
<[[thufir]]> Dr_willis: it's not tumblerd is it?
<Dr_willis> never heard of tulblerd
<Dr_willis> to many things out there i just dont keep track of these days ;)
<hpm> Dr_willis, it is really interesting because I see the high resolution working fine at the login prompt.  But after the login, it drops down.  Sometimes it works a few at high resolution but suddenly drops...
<Dr_willis> hpm,  so one login.. it works.. next login it dosent...
<Dr_willis> that just screams bad cable/or port to me....
<hpm> Dr_willis, kind of.. it is not a rule.. it works when it want..
<arcripex> Dr_willis my Ubuntu 13.01 has problems like "Find an application online" i get this ERRORS here http://pastebin.com/ULJeKwAA  ALWAYS
<hpm> Dr_willis, it should have a trigger.. I just do not know what
<Dr_willis> ive accumulated a big box-o-cables for just such an emergancy ;)
<Dr_willis> !find workrave
<ubottu> Found: workrave, workrave-data
<Dr_willis> !info workrave
<ubottu> workrave (source: workrave): Repetitive Strain Injury prevention tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 511 kB, installed size 1455 kB
<Dr_willis> looks like the package for workrave has some bugs in it..
<hpm> Dr_willis, sure, I can try hdmi interface.. but would like to understand why this is happening.. it seems I can have that resolution on vga. but it is just not working always
<Dr_willis> id start with a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then see if  it works then.  'sudo apt-get install workrave'
<Dr_willis> hpm,  when things work some times and others not.. i find its often a hardware issue.. not a driver/software issue
<Dr_willis> hpm,  hdmi will give MUCH better looking display also
<arcripex> Dr_willis my Ubuntu 13.04 has problems like "Find an application online" i get this ERRORS here http://pastebin.com/ULJeKwAA  ALWAYS
<Dr_willis> arcripex,  and i suggested --->   id start with a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then see if  it works then.  'sudo apt-get install workrave'
<chadmandoo> ANyone tried to use Teamviewer on UBuntu 12
<hpm> Dr_willis, I hope not.  the machine was just bought.  the monitor is quite old (1-2 years) but working fine.. (well, I think)
<Dr_willis> chadmandoo,  a lot of people use it.
<rosenzweig> Hey guys, quick question.
<Dr_willis> hpm,  its supriseng monitors still have vga ports. ;)
<Dr_willis> and pcs.
<rosenzweig> How do I check whether or not the free driver is installed and being used on Ubuntu?
<rosenzweig> The free radeon one.
<rosenzweig> Because I don't think it is used.
<chadmandoo> Dr_willis: i am having an issue with teamviewer randomly not working.  It will stall at the connecting screen
<[[thufir]]> after removing adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin curl hplip printer-driver-postscript-hp ubuntu-standard wallch wget curl  something is still downloading movies (multiple copies).   LOL, i"m glad it's so persistent, just dont' know see anything in ps.  I'll pastebin ps and htop, maybe something will be there.
<hpm> Dr_willis, ok, I´ll give up on this and try hdmi.. thank you for your thoughts
<Dr_willis> i dont see how  hplip and printer-driver-postescript are relevant in you rlist [[thufir]]
<[[thufir]]> they were removed when I purged curl and wget, but, yeah.
<rosenzweig> Yeah, Ubuntu is in 2D mode and I don't think the radeon free driver is installed correctly.
<chadmandoo> Anyone know the best way to run a command or script when ubuntu starts up
<Dr_willis> chadmandoo,  depends on what the script is doing
 * [[thufir]] slinks away after looking in firefox downloads...
<Dr_willis> [[thufir]],  the browser extension was doing it when you started the browser?
<chadmandoo> Dr_willis: well basically I want it to run x11vnc service, which is just one command, and also I want it to start my svn daemon
<chadmandoo> also one command
<[[thufir]]> it was being handled by the plugins and curl, but when they were removed firefox picked it up (I think).
<arcripex> Dr_willis stil same ERRORS
<Dr_willis> chadmandoo,  you can start some things in /etc/rc.local  but you may want to check the x11vnc docs for a proper way to start it at system boot
<Dr_willis> chadmandoo,  you can spawn a seperate vnc session thats hidden, and is NOT showing the current desktop by using a differnt vncserver other then x11vnc
<chadmandoo> Dr_willis what VNC would you suggest using?  I tried to use teamviewer but it is extremely flaky for some reason, it works sometimes and other times it doesn't
<Dr_willis> http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/
<Dr_willis> chadmandoo,  i just ssh in and start a 'vncserver' like vnc4server or xtightvnc.
<Dr_willis> i dont want to share the current desktop normally - I just want a remote desktop
<Dr_willis> i also dont do vnc over the intenet.. just the local lan
<arcripex> Dr_willis even SKYPE does nt install but before upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 LTS everythin was workin fine
<chadmandoo> Dr_willis i also do not do VNC outside of the local LAN, and using my mikrotik router to act as a VPN
<Dr_willis> chadmandoo,  well  that url i posted seems decent for x11vnc and lightdm. but its a little old. no idea if all the info still applies
<chadmandoo> Dr_willis i may look into another solution like you suggested
<Dr_willis> i tend to just ssh into the box.. run vncserver, then connect with a vnc client..   wife or kids dont even know i go ta vnc session going on their pc. ;0
<Dr_willis> i dont want to see wht they are doing 'locally'
<chadmandoo> I love using teamviewer but doesn't seem stable on Ubuntu, or atleast on my machine
<akurilin> Are most people nowadays using checkinstall? I keep seeing all sorts of big scary red signs on the ubuntu help page for it.
<Dr_willis> i imagine most people are NOT using checkinstall ;)
<Dr_willis> people that actually compile these days - are getting fewer and fewer.
<akurilin> I guess my real question was: is there any reason for me not to use it if I want to improve on a regular make? Is it a pretty stable / time proven tool?
<Dr_willis> if you are going to use it on your own personal systems..  i guess you can. ;)  but  releaseing packages built with it to the world  will get a lot of yelling i imagine.
<Dr_willis> ive no idea how stable it is.  there might be some people in the ubuntu developent channel that may know.
<chadmandoo> Dr_willis do you know much about subversion
<Dr_willis> but they also most likely know enough to not need it.
<Dr_willis> I rarely need to compile stuff these days chadmandoo .. so i dont do svn, or git, or that other stuff much.
<akurilin> To clarify, this is definitely for personal/production use. It's just that sometimes you don't get a make uninstall or you reconfigure the make before uninstalling and so you have to clean up everything by hand.
<akurilin> Dr_willis, in any case, appreciate the advice! :)
<mere> hey ppl
<mere> im very new to ubuntu/linux i have just installed how to i find all the hardware on my com and make sure my drivers are up 2 date?
<supertough> help how to seed files on ubuntu 12.10 transmission
<supertough> I want to share a 320mb files using transmission
<IT_n3Rd> hello everyone
<IT_n3Rd> i like ubuntu and its the best out of all the operating systems ever invented in this world
<Dr_willis> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/create-torrent-files-share-transmission/  supertough
<IT_n3Rd> i can do a sumbersolt
<c2tarun> IT_n3Rd, I disagree. Best is a relative term, if you are looking for gaming its not ;)
<IT_n3Rd> no technically not for gaming in my opinion
<c2tarun> IT_n3Rd, thats what I said :) just use the operating system you like and feels comfortable, it doesn't matter whether its ubuntu kubuntu mac win whatever :) Operating systems are for us, we are not for them
<ninjabox__> hello everyone, is anyone awake?
<Dr_willis> this channel is world wide.. someone is always awake
<Dr_willis> ;)
<ninjabox__> lol
<ninjabox__> well i need a little help answering a question that i just thought about
<ninjabox__> and didnt know if it was possible or not
<aeon-ltd> shoot
<giraffe> I am attempting to use MAAS on 12.10.. I can get a node to boot dhcp but tftp fails... what can I do?
<ninjabox__> is it possible to connect to the same network on two wireless devices and speed up my internet by combining the two?
<aeon-ltd> from one pc?
<ninjabox__> eys
<ninjabox__> err
<ninjabox__> yes
<aeon-ltd> so 2 wifi modules connecting to the same router/modem?
<ninjabox__> yes
<aeon-ltd> no
<ninjabox__> sortof bridge them to pull data?
<aeon-ltd> no, if say they were 54mbps each you'd have more bandwidth but i doubt that's the bottlenecj
<giraffe> ugh and so the beard growing begins
<ninjabox__> well the bottle neck is my comp...lol, it's a 4 year old hp pavilion
<aeon-ltd> i'm sure there was a discussion about this on a popular forum or it might have been here about using 2 ethernet connections to get faster
<giraffe> looks like dhcp configs were misplaced by design, who needs standards anyway
<ninjabox__> so it would work on ethernet but not on wireless?
<aeon-ltd> no it does the same, increase potential bandwidth
<ninjabox__> basicly it's not worth the trouble doing it?
<aeon-ltd> so you could do 2 x 1gbps up and down instead of 1gbps full duplex
<ninjabox__> i see what your saying now.
<aeon-ltd> no, plus power usage if this is a laptop
<ninjabox__> i could increase the bandwith by splitting the jobs like using 2 video cards and having one specificly for physics
<aeon-ltd> now if you could use 2 different networks, that could be interesting
<ninjabox__> well i do have that option
<ninjabox__> would it be possible that way?
<aeon-ltd> i'm not sure
<irider> 한국인은 없는건가
<aeon-ltd> !korean
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<ninjabox__> lol
<ninjabox__> i can not understand a word you are saying execpt /join #ubuntu-ko....which is korean ubuntu
<ninjabox__> ...
<Dr_willis> lets hope irider  understands it..
<irider> hm..
<Dr_willis> ;)
<irider> Ok
<ninjabox__> i apologize before i do anything stupid, im drinking and my moms in the hospital. So my minds alittle bit off atm.
<ninjabox__> do you know of any forums that pertain to my question aeon?
<giraffe> This does not work: http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/install.html
<ninjabox__> btw what does the "ltd" after your name mean?
<IT_n3Rd> hello
<aeon-ltd> ninjabox__: i've never tried or searched if anyone else has used 2 networks at the same time, i doubt there is software that can divide and prioritize which packets go where
<IT_n3Rd> i had one few years ago in my apartment in france
<aeon-ltd> ninjabox__: there is no importance to the 'ltd' in my nick
<aeon-ltd> IT_n3Rd: you used 2 networks on one pc?
<IT_n3Rd> is there a way to hack into your home network using backbox
<IT_n3Rd> yes
<YellowJacket> I manually setup a LUKS-LVM partition for my root partition, and was able to install it via ubiquity, but I can't get it to boot. I was following the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsViaUbiquity
<ninjabox__> aeon-ltd: just wondering, and if you have a few minutes i have another question. Why is it that ubuntu can only handle one wireless driver at a time?
<aeon-ltd> IT_n3Rd: did it utilize both connections or did it just use the faster one?
<aeon-ltd> ninjabox__: no idea
<Dr_willis> wow.. big differance tween steam on windows and steam on linux..  On windows there was 8914.84mb of 'redistrobutable packages' in the steam game dirs  i was able to clean out.. redundant copies of directx installers and .net installers and  vcredist_x86.exe stuff... egads..
<IT_n3Rd> it utilised both connections there weren't any dropouts but was able to get maximum throughput downloading alot of stuff simultanously
<ninjabox__> Dr_willis: i hate steam. to much BS to deal with.
<IT_n3Rd> yee i agree
<IT_n3Rd> too much shit to give out
<IT_n3Rd> xbox is easier
<Dr_willis> given all the bs i see in buying games normally.. i will stick to steam
<Dr_willis> Havent even fired up my Wii in months..
<aeon-ltd> IT_n3Rd: sweet, but i'm guessing you couldn't 'spread' a request like load elements from a webpage from both connections right?
<ninjabox__> true enough, but with steam you have to constantly have it running and sucking up precious system recources. i would rather just buy the game and play it without steam.
<IT_n3Rd> console games are cooler to play on a big screen
<Dr_willis> we will have to see what happens with that steambox.. if it ever gets here.
<IT_n3Rd> i doubt it
<Dr_willis> precious resources? ;) need them in reserve for the flash banner ads..
<ninjabox__> lol
<ninjabox__> well, the resources thing is because i use a windows comp to play my games
<ninjabox__> linux is for different uses
<YellowJacket> For a new install of Ubuntu 13.04, I manually setup a LUKS-LVM partition for the root folder. I was able to get ubiquity to install to the LUKS-LVM, but I can't get it to boot. I was following the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsViaUbiquity but I am getting errors when I run update-initramfs
<gordonjcp> ninjabox__: how much "precious resources" does Steam suck up?
<Dr_willis> if steam is sucking down your resources and lagging your games on windows.. i think you may have deeper issues. ;) but
<Dr_willis> thats a bit OT for here.
<gordonjcp> ninjabox__: looking at it here, it seems to be using as much as a couple of hundred K
<ninjabox__> gordonjcp: to much for me to use it :D, to be honest im not sure but windows has alot of crap running in the background already so why stack it with steam?
<gordonjcp> ninjabox__: no wonder my machine is so laggy
<gordonjcp> yeah, I've only got about 3.8GB free
<ninjabox__> on your hard drive?
<ninjabox__> o.O
<gordonjcp> no, RAM
<ninjabox__> lol, how much ram do you have?
<gordonjcp> ninjabox__: 8GB
<ninjabox__> can your mother board support more?
<gordonjcp> must be that couple of hundred KB that Steam is using, then eh
<gordonjcp> ninjabox__: probably, but my wallet can't
<ninjabox__> lol
<Dr_willis> hmm.. i play games on steam while i am reencoding videos in the background with handbreak.. 8gb-o-ram here
<ninjabox__> try this site, www.directron.com
<gordonjcp> ninjabox__: what's that site?
<ninjabox__> they have good prices, i got 16GB of RAM for $110 i think
<c2tarun> gordonjcp, at my machine I have 151MBs free and my machine is pretty responsive.
<c2tarun> and i have banshee, xchat, terminal, firefox, chrome, nautilus all are opened
<ninjabox__> Dr_willis: WHILE? must have a good cpu and video cards?
<Dr_willis> ninjabox__,  not really.. its close to a 2 yr old machine now..
<gordonjcp> ninjabox__: probably nothing particularly astonishing
<Dr_willis> I did use 'gamebooster' to tweak a few games. lowered the res and a few other gfx tweaks.
<Dr_willis> but not much else..
<gordonjcp> I can quite happily play HL2 in wine on this Core 2 Duo, with a big compile running in the background
<gordonjcp> that said HL2 is probably only using one core
<ninjabox__> well see my GPU's on my windows machine are about 6 years old
<ninjabox__> which is why i stay away from graphic intensive games
<Dr_willis> !info freeciv
<ubottu> Package freeciv does not exist in raring
<Dr_willis> Doh! ;) i wonde what its called.
<ninjabox__> :D
<ninjabox__> nvidia geforce 9600 i think
<ninjabox__> or 9500
<Dr_willis> wesnoth got me to annoyed..
<gordonjcp> Dr_willis: python-freeciv-extra-nonfree-bad-plugins
<williangliao> :D
<ninjabox__> when 1GB first come out or right after
<ninjabox__> im just waiting to upgrade, dunno what i can get yet havent checked the specks on my power supply to see what kinda room i have
<aeon-ltd> haswell soon....
<wallzero> Hello, what is the command to list the encryption supported by my kernel?
<ninjabox__> ask the terminal nicely :D
<ninjabox__> j/k, i dunno
<gordonjcp> most encryption is userland
<gordonjcp> wallzero: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Dr_willis> bbl
<ninjabox__> Dr_willis: you know if i can set up SU for certain programs on my user account?
<wallzero> gordonjcp: Basically I want to see what encryption I can use with LUKS with the default kernel
<wallzero> gordonjcp: It is userland but I need to know what encryption is possible on boot
<gordonjcp> wallzero: you could try something like "cryptsetup --help" and go from there
<gordonjcp> wallzero: I don't use disk encryption, and am never likely to
<YellowJacket> For a new install of Ubuntu 13.04, I manually setup a LUKS-LVM partition for the root folder. I was able to get ubiquity to install to the LUKS-LVM, but I can't get it to boot. I was following the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsViaUbiquity but I am getting errors when I run update-initramfs
<gordonjcp> so I can't really be much help there
<ninjabox__> does anyone know if i can make myself a super user for certain commands like "ifconfig" or "iwconfig"?
<gordonjcp> ninjabox__: sudo
<wallzero> gordonjcp: I used to know it. I am trying to find it again.
<ninjabox__> gordonjcp: without using sudo. so all i have to do is type the command.
<gordonjcp> ninjabox__: you can have quite fine-grained control over who runs what command with what permissions
<GothSpark> hi every one i got an issue with my cg upon  reboot from hibernation , it gives me a random backout output faillure how do i fix it ?
<ninjabox__> GorthSpark: disable hibernation?
<gordonjcp> wallzero: I don't need anything to make my disks slower and less reliable
<wallzero> gordonjcp: I have never noticed a speed difference. I don't use a SSD though.
<gordonjcp> wallzero: it's cripplingly slow
<GothSpark> ninjabox__ i need hibernation .... so i do not loose my work because of my old battery
<ninjabox__> really? encryption on an SSD is "cripplingly slow"?
<shady_> having problem with my internal mic ubuntu 13.04 on dell inspiron
<gordonjcp> wallzero: also if anything happens to the disk, your data is gone
<ninjabox__> GothSpark: Save your work, then log out? I was in the military, that's what i did.
<gordonjcp> ninjabox__: encryption on spinning rust is cripplingly slow
<ninjabox__> shady_: did you check the drivers?
<ninjabox__> lol
<ninjabox__> spinning rust is nice...reminds me of my brakes :D
<gordonjcp> ninjabox__: I *did* try disk encryption just because the option was there, but it made my machine unusable
<ninjabox__> eww
<shady_> actually i upgrade from 11.10 but i dont know how to check the drivers
<ninjabox__> time to replace the "rust" eh?
<gordonjcp> I do a lot of audio work, so I'm slinging a lot of data on and off the disk
<gordonjcp> and I don't really see the point in disk encryption anyway
<ninjabox__> shady_: check in your system settings for proprietary drivers and see if your issue is there
<ninjabox__> well if you have a good enough password on your account and your system is secure then there is no reason for it
<ninjabox__> but if you work for a company that requires it and your working from home then your are SOL
<gordonjcp> ninjabox__: <shrug>
<gordonjcp> ninjabox__: I don't much care if anyone "requires" it, I won't use it
<gordonjcp> "ZOMG YOU MUST USE DISK ENCRYPTION" oh okay, so you're going to pay me to sit and look at a non-functioning computer then?
<ninjabox__> yeah, but im just saying i can understand his issue
<shady_> i dont have this option in the sys sittings
<wallzero> gordonjcp: Encryption shouldn't make a noticeable difference with read/write speed - unless your system is often running at capacity.
<ninjabox__> my computer would be useless if i used encryption
<gordonjcp> wallzero: it is hopeless for audio work
<ninjabox__> shady_: there is no proprietary drivers option in system settings?
<gordonjcp> wallzero: even four tracks of audio kept stuttering and complaining about slow disks
<shady_> yes
<gordonjcp> wallzero: and it hammers the CPU
<ninjabox__> shady_: im sorry it's additional drivers :D'
<ninjabox__> shady_: there may be something in there that you need to install to get it to work
<shady_> even additional diivers not exist
<ninjabox__> shady_: ok, when you first installed did your mic work?
<shady_> with the old version 11.10
<shady_> and i tried ALSAMIXER also nothing
<YellowJacket> For a new install of Ubuntu 13.04, I manually setup a LUKS-LVM partition for the root folder. I was able to get ubiquity to install to the LUKS-LVM, but I can't get it to boot. I was following the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsViaUbiquity but I am getting errors when I run update-initramfs
<ninjabox__> shady_: hmm
<amish> q
<shady_> my be in dell drivers online
<ninjabox__> shady_: can you post what model dell inspiron your using?
<giraffe> buggy software will be the demise of man
<ninjabox__> that and maybe google
<amish> exit
<ninjabox__> amish exited :D
<shady_> 3420
<ninjabox__> shady_: give me a moment to see what i can find out about your issue
<shady_> ok thx
<williangliao> shady_: thx
<bradley> herro
<ninjabox__> shady_: have you tried any external mics?
<shady_> yep
<shady_> it works but with a buzzing sound
<Ozera> Has anyone gotten SC2: HoTS to work under Ubuntu 12.04 here?
<ninjabox__> hmm, right now all i see about this is bug information and nothing about a fix atm. im not a coder or i could try to work something up for you but ill keep looking a bit longer
<[[thufir]]> DrWillis left?   I wanted to tell him what the problem likely was...oh well.
<giraffe> I can work really slow and incomplete can I work for canonical?
<ninjabox__> giraffe: probably?
<ninjabox__> shady_: my internet is slow.....really slow...lol
<Braiam> you liar ¬¬
<Braiam> ninjabox__, ^
<ninjabox__> what?
<ninjabox__> im still loading dell driver page......
<ninjabox__> my latency here isnt bad
<ninjabox__> 153 ms
<Braiam> D:
<ninjabox__> 157 now
<ninjabox__> but im still loading the dell driver page
<ninjabox__> lmao
<Braiam> mine went timeout...
<ninjabox__> really
<ninjabox__> :D
<ninjabox__> btw how did you send me a ping request?
<Braiam> pinging to 143.166.224.244... only timeouts
<Braiam> /ping "nick"
<ninjabox__> that is a bit odd
<ninjabox__> ah
<ninjabox__> this stupid computer's internet is really crapy or myabe my nic is
<Braiam> speedtest.net ftw!
<Braiam> or someone is using torrents...
<ninjabox__> lmao, i pull about 1 MB down and .4 MB up...
<ninjabox__> lmao
<ninjabox__> im such a slow poke
<Braiam> nah, mine is .25 up
<Braiam> about the same down
<ninjabox__> im used to about 10 MB both ways
<ninjabox__> so for me it's like dial up
<ninjabox__> :D
<Neozonz> anyone know how to resolve this issue
<Neozonz> no
<Neozonz> ./configure: line 5754: syntax error near unexpected token `,'
<Neozonz> ./configure: line 5754: `LIBCURL_CHECK_CONFIG(, 7.10.1, ,'
<wallzero> ninjabox__: I found list: cat /proc/crypto
<Braiam> Neozonz, install libcurl and come back
<ninjabox__> wallzero: what?
<wallzero> ninjabox__: That will show the supported encryption either in the kernel or "userland"
<Neozonz> Braiam, libcurl3 is installed
<ninjabox__> shady_: sorry man i dont think dell has put out a driver that has ubuntu 13 support yet
<Braiam> Neozonz, -dev?
<Braiam> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<wallzero> ninjabox__: I was asking about it earlier. I managed to find it. Just thought you may want the FYI. Cheers!
<giraffe> If you hate your life you can search through ftp://ftp.dell.com
<ninjabox__> wallzero: well done, congrats :D
<ninjabox__> lmao @ giraffe
<ninjabox__> been there
<Neozonz> Braiam, i've installed libcurl4-openssl-dev as well
<ninjabox__> so, im gonna try to walk my comp out with me to smoke, and the battery may die so i may or may not answer anyone in the next few minutes
<Braiam> then the configure script is bad writen
<Braiam> check for newer/corrected version
<Braiam> or report it to the developer
<Neozonz> Braiam, unfortunately i dont think thats an option :(
<Neozonz> any otherway I can get this to work?
<ninjabox__> Braiam: so if i had 2 monkeys and a wrench what could you do?
<Braiam> ninjabox__, conquer the world trough bruteforce
<Braiam> Neozonz, why not?
<ninjabox__> Braiam: good answer
<Neozonz> Braiam, https://github.com/jgarzik/pushpool/issues/28
<Neozonz> cause the developer refuses to fix it
<ichthys> Hello all. If i have a debian bind server setup as my DNS server. how can i add this server as my DNS on another Ubuntu server? it doesnt seem to work by just adding 'nameserver <ip>' to the '/etc/resolv.conf' file
<Braiam> ichthys, because the NM is managing the connection, check that
<gordonjcp> Neozonz: it would be interesting to see what the developer is developing on
<ninjabox__> i hate you braiam, i was about to say the same thing
<Braiam> ninjabox__, is natural...
<ichthys> what is NM  : /
<gordonjcp> Neozonz: it looks like they're using ridiculously old versions of gnu autotools
<Braiam> NetworkManager
<Neozonz> well the project hasn't been updated since 2 years ago
<Braiam> Neozonz, fork it and develop on your own then ;)
<ninjabox__> easier said
<Neozonz> if i had tose talents
<ninjabox__> @ braiam
<Neozonz> im sure i would have had this thing compiled by now
<Neozonz> lol
<ichthys> is there an easy way to check if NM is the culprit.   I have a bare bones ubuntu 12.04 server install. with no GUI
<Braiam> never late to learn Neozonz
<ichthys> i dont see a /etc/networkmanager directory
<ninjabox__> no gui on 12.04?
<ltsampros> i'm being driven mad by nvidia package installation
<ninjabox__> thats a bit odd since i installed it a few weeks ago and i have a gui.
<ichthys> i intentionally installed mine without a GUI
<Braiam> ltsampros, don't install them if you don't need em
<ltsampros> installing any kinf of official nvidia package fails in dkms phase with "unable to determine the target kernel version"
<ninjabox__> Itsampros: have you tried just using the drivers in additional drivers?
<Braiam> ninjabox__, server version came without gui by default
<Braiam> comes*
<ltsampros> ninjabox__: I have no X running just the command line.
<ninjabox__> didnt see the server part
<ninjabox__> im a bit drunk atm so bare with me
<ltsampros> ninjabox__: and yes i'm using the nvidia-current-updates from the raring repositories
<ninjabox__> Itsampros: i dont know command line to well with linux, but i can google you an answer if you want?
<ltsampros> sorry quantal/restricted
<ltsampros> well good luck
<ninjabox__> i take it you tried?
<Braiam> ltsampros, then, the problem is?
<ltsampros> dkms phase is failing with "unable to determine the current kernel version"
<Braiam> where it appears?
<ltsampros> so when you do apt-get install nvidia-current (e.g.) the kernel modile fails to build
<ninjabox__> Itsampros: can you specify a version to get?
<ltsampros> in /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/$VERSION/build/make/log
<Braiam> and the fundamental question, why do you need it?
<ltsampros> broken laptop no monitor, nouveau does not recognize the card and the intel card uses the broken monitor by default
<ltsampros> but anyway why do you care why I need nvidia drivers?
<ltsampros> the packages provided in restricted should have been working out of the box
<Braiam> ltsampros, have you restarted yet?
<ltsampros> of course yes, but it's unneeded
<Braiam> uninstalled noveau ones?
<ltsampros> THE KERNEL MODULE DOES NOT GET BUILD
<Braiam> ok, let's see, what's the package?
<ltsampros>  /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/$VERSION/build/make/log
<ltsampros> nvidia-current
<ninjabox__> Itsampros: theres no need to get mad, we are trying to help you
<ltsampros> i know. but I told like 5 times what the problem is
<atum> h
<lars> hi there, Ninja
<ninjabox__> Itsampros: doesnt matter, if you come in here asking for help you should be grateful that someone is trying
<ichthys> Braiam, is there anything else besides 'NM' to check to add my internal DNS server?   i dont see a '/etc/networkmanager' or //etc/init.d/networkmanager'
<ninjabox__> lars: sup
<ltsampros> installing nvidia-current of nvidia-current-updates or nvidia-experiemental-310, FAILS during DKMS phase with "unable to determine the target kernel version"
<lars> could I ask a question for the experts?
<lars> What is Vuze?
<ninjabox__> lars: i think that is a torrent downloading program?
<atum> bt client
<lars> I found it in my Home Directory
<Braiam> ltsampros, have you tried apt-get build-depends nvidia-current?
<ltsampros> yes and it says that everything is there
<lars> that would make sense, and it seems to be connected to Azureus somehow
<ninjabox__> lars: well it is Azureus Vuze.
<lars> When I printed a textfile in the Vuze directory it also said sth about Java
<lars> is Vuze related to Java somehow?
<atum> i think it's written in java
<lars> Oh, can I just delete the whole Vuze folder?
<ninjabox__> lars: i agree with atum
<atum> probably
<atum> do 30 backups to be sure ;)
<ninjabox__> lol
<ninjabox__> need another beer this is confusing....
<lars> I'm about to copy my whole Home directory, and install Kubuntu 12.04
<Braiam> ichthys, shouldn't be...
<lars> But I guess I can leave Vuze in the backup
<atum> yep, if u dont want it, dont copy it
<lars> Then make a backup of the backup, and delete the Vuze folder and any other extraneous material in the second backup
<Braiam> Neozonz, pull from this guy instead https://github.com/igetgames/pushpool
<atum> i usually just backup the main folders, anything else usually new versions to update to
<Neozonz> Braiam, i created that single file
<atum> dat grammar
<Neozonz> but same error
<Neozonz> :(
<Braiam> atum, you really installed vuze?
<lars> yeah, there's lots of useless shit in my Home Directory
<atum> once upon a time
<lars> My home directory comprises 12 GiB
<ninjabox__> i have a simple install of ubuntu, just added reaver and a chess program
<lars> I love chess
<lars> I think I have GNU chess installed
<Braiam> Neozonz, with the same content?
<lars> it's really good
<ninjabox__> chess is fun, it's amazing how many people dont know how to play it
<Neozonz> Braiam, yes
<lars> I've been playing Yahoo chess for a long time
<Braiam> Neozonz, do a git reset
<lars> I also have a Russian chess set at home: it's really nice
<ninjabox__> i dont play online chess, i play the comp for fun
<Braiam> and try again
<Chiko> ah quick q how do i determine linux kernel version?
<Braiam> Neozonz, anything else just break your way trough
<Neozonz> checking for  version... ./configure: line 4844: -c: command not found
<Neozonz> checking for  platform... ./configure: line 4863: -c: command not found
<Braiam> you messed configure, do a git reset to return everything to 0
<Braiam> or delete the entire thing and pull from the other guy that fixed the problem
<aeon-ltd> Chiko: uname -a
<lars> there are a lot of advanced players on YahooChess, Ninja
<ninjabox__> Braiam:can linux make me a sandwich? im hungry :D
<ninjabox__> lars: yeah but i move around alot and dont always have the internet so i stick to playing the computer :D
<lars> that's weird, my nick should be "Genyar" not "lars"
<atum> now we know your last and first name
<ninjabox__> lol
<ninjabox__> PWNT
<lars> You know my last name?
<lars> How do I change my nick?
<lotuspsychje> lars: /nick yournewnick
<lars> By the way, I accidentally deleted a node when I was playing on the Chess.com website and it fracked up my settings on Yahoochess
<lars> but I guess it doesn't matter because I'm installing a new operating system
<Genyar> thanks lotus
<Genyar> Lars is now Genyar
<ninjabox__> anyone else drunk on this server?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | ninjabox__
<ubottu> ninjabox__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ninjabox__> sweet, sorry about the offtopic thing
<Genyar> I'm using Kunbuntu, isn't Ubuntu an antiquated OS now?
<Genyar> woops Kubuntu
<ninjabox__> Genyar: dunno i like it so i still use it
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Genyar
<ubottu> Genyar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> Genyar: antiquated how?
<madprops> !ot | ubottu
<ubottu> madprops: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Genyar> I suspect Ubuntu may be no longer supported
<lotuspsychje> madprops: dont abuse the bot
<madprops> :DDDD
<Chiko> thanks aeon was trying cat /etc/issue
<aeon-ltd> Genyar: no, unlikely
<Genyar> I mean Kubuntu 11.04 is no longer supported and it's newer than Ubuntu, right?
<aeon-ltd> Genyar: it's no longer supported because it's 2 years old
<Genyar> Oh, well there must be newer versions of Ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> yeah
<aeon-ltd> 2
<aeon-ltd> twice a year
<aeon-ltd> [20]11.04[april]
<newbuntu> hey all, i switched my LAMP server to a different network (router). i can see localhost default site but i cannot access other websites. any ideas?
<Genyar> is there a Windows channel on Quassel IRC?
<madprops> what a strange question
<Genyar> eh, yeah, probably not
<madprops> irc clients don't hold the channels themselves, they are used to connect to irc servers where the channels reside. Right now you using a Freenode server.
<madprops> type /j #windows
<cebor> i have a laptop with external display, but when i close the lid, also my external monitor gets deactivated, im on 13.04. has somebody a solution for that ?
<Mavrik> cebor, you need to disable sleep on lid close in power options
<Genyar> what is that /j command?
<Genyar> what does that "/j" command do, it creates a new channel?
<cebor> Marvrik: its set to "do nothing"
<Mavrik> cebor, even for battery?
<cebor> yep
<madprops> Genyar: it joins a channel
<Mavrik> hmm
<Genyar> so, there really is a Windows channel?
<wolje_zoekt_hulp> gustav___:  I`m having the packages JA: wolfez@wolfez-programming:~$ sudo apt-get build-dep unity Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. but it doesnt works?
<gordonjcp> Genyar: ##windows
<Chiko> yeah
<Genyar> ok, I'll try it
<newbuntu> hey all, i switched my LAMP server to a different network (router). i can see localhost default site but i cannot access other websites. any ideas?
<Chiko> any reason why i can't find haproxy in /usr/sbin/haproxy after running "cp haproxy /usr/sbin/haproxy" without errors?
<ltsampros> lol installing linux-headers-`uname -r` creates broken symbolic links under /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<ltsampros> and that's why dkms is failing
<ninjabox__> so you figured it out?
<ltsampros> I have not fixed it but yes I figured it out
<ltsampros> but it seems like a package bug
<ninjabox__> congrats
<ninjabox__> it does
<ninjabox__> like my wireless issue i was having a few days ago
<ltsampros> I wonder.... no one uses the linux-headers package anymore?
<ltsampros> am I the first to see this issue?
<ninjabox__> not sure, i havent seen it. good luck.
<ninjabox__> later all
<Chiko> anyone familiar with using haproxy?
<supertough> can someone explain to me what does this mean | grep?
<supertough> the grep stand for what?
<Chiko> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grep
<RA9UEK> :)
<Aww> So how do I turn off the NSFW stuff in unity?
<gordonjcp> Aww: NSFW?
<gordonjcp> Aww: like what?
<Aww> I typed in "sounds" and um.... Pictures of girls that need wayyy more clothes came up in the music section...
<Aww> I think its from the amazon related thingy
<gordonjcp> Aww: oh, you can turn that off
<gordonjcp> not sure why that would be a problem, but still, you can turn it off
<gordonjcp> not sure why it would be "NSFW" either
<Aww> ill screen shot it
<Aww> I think its NSFW but you might not
<gordonjcp> yeah, it depends where you work I guess
<unstable> Is there a way to encrypt files with ubuntu one service?
<Aww> gordonjcp, http://i.imgur.com/vLqNNGX.jpg
<gordonjcp> Aww: yeah actually, although I wouldn't say that was NSFW I reckon you've got genuine reason to complain
<gordonjcp> Aww: not NSF*my*W
<gordonjcp> Aww: just check that those titles aren't actually in your library though
<Aww> I don't have any music on thing computer :/
<Aww> this*
<Aww> Its pulling it from soundcloud
<Aww> Maybe thats why unity scopes didn't make it into 13.04 ;P
<gordonjcp> Aww: it's certainly something to raise with the Unity team
<gordonjcp> Aww: I'd file a bug
<Aww> gordonjcp, how would I go about doing that?
<supertough> Unity this distro is a BUG in itself.
<supertough> I wish they would let the user move that panel from the left to the bottom.
<supertough> i really hate that bar at the left side.
<Aww> Yeah, me too. Theres a tweak to do that though
<supertough> the tweak will make the system so unstable i end up purging Unity
<supertough> and put gnome-shell
<Krisiun> Hi
<Krisiun> 13.04 is the buggiest release for me
<Krisiun> Kernel panics often
<Krisiun> Where to find bug report
<kutchbhi> How to resolve : The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<kutchbhi> job, but --setParameter is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<kutchbhi> ?
<Dr_willis> sounds like it no longer wants the --serPrarmeter parameter... to peramatate...
<Dr_willis> what are you trying to start?
<kutchbhi> mongodb
<Dr_willis> !info mongodb
<ubottu> mongodb (source: mongodb): object/document-oriented database (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.4-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Dr_willis> Hmm. how did you install it?
<kutchbhi> from the 10-gen repo
<Dr_willis> 10-gen?  some unoffical ppa/repo?
<kutchbhi> 10gen are the guys that maintain mongo
<Dr_willis> might want to see if the version in the ubuntu repos has the same issue.. if it works.. that would point to the 10-gen guys not having somting in their upstart scripts correct
<Dr_willis> you are just doing a 'sudo service mongodb start'  ?
<kutchbhi> no I am trying to start the text search feature , which can only be enabled by apssing the setparameter option
<Moatez> how we can instale compize in crunchbung?
<bazhang> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> Moatez, ^
<wolje_zoekt_hulp> Can someone help me with unity?
<Dr_willis> wolje_zoekt_hulp,  give us details.
<Minniti> asd
<wolje_zoekt_hulp> Dr_willis: I`m having a downloading problem
 * Dr_willis wonders if he has to ask for more details....
<Moatez> what is the perfect program we can by it hide the ip?
<bazhang> wolje_zoekt_hulp, dl'ing unity?
<Dr_willis> Moatez,  there is no perfect program to hide the ip... You can use proxys or vpn's or other methods.. like tor to anonomize stuff
<bazhang> Moatez, ask in the crunchbang channel, its not supported here
<bazhang>  /join #crunchbang     <------ Moatez
<lotuspsychje> Moatez: macchanger is usefull in some cases
<ronalds> I can't render file till end in kdenlive, + it takes 3gb of ram,
<ronalds> All the following packages have been built with the official ffmpeg version of each Ubuntu release. If you are using some backported version of ffmpeg you can't use those packages.
<ronalds> how do I know if I have backported version of ffmpeg
<herman_> Hello!! :)
<camelord> http://i.imgur.com/acQTtbl.jpg
<ronalds> ffmpeg version 0.8.6-6:0.8.6-1ubuntu2 I have
<auronandace> ronalds: check if you have the backports repo enabled
<Dr_willis> !info ffmpeg
<lotuspsychje> camelord: this isnt the proper channel to post such images
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 6:0.8.6-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 94 kB, installed size 238 kB
<Dr_willis> ronalds,  dosent look like it.
<Dr_willis> unless you are not using raring
<ronalds> so why do kdenlive can't render file till end, 11 seconds far from completing it
<bazhang> !ot > camelord
<ubottu> camelord, please see my private message
<bazhang> ronalds, try in #kdenlive
<herman_> Maybe your memory is out...
<ronalds> I tried
<ronalds> I have 15 GB left
<herman_> ronalds, you can try too restart your computer, usually works!
<ronalds> I tried last night
<ronalds> few times
<Dr_willis> sounds like a weird bug
<herman_> do you have any updates that needs to be updated?
<herman_> Anyone here that knows java?
<ronalds> no it shows that I'm updated, I am rendering again, now smaller file for test purpoise
<Dr_willis> thats  a broad topic.
<bazhang> herman_, try in ##java
<herman_> anyone here that knows ##java
<Dr_willis> the java channel name is ##java
<bazhang> herman_, thats a channel, join it
<supertough> #java
<Dr_willis>  /join ##java     ;P
<Dr_willis> or ask an actual question in here.. and see who knows what..
<unstable> electricsheep isn't working on raring. No window pops up. It outputs no error...
<Dr_willis> !info electricsheep
<ubottu> electricsheep (source: electricsheep): screensaver showing collective dream of sleeping computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7~b12+svn20091224-1ubuntu4 (raring), package size 75 kB, installed size 261 kB
<unstable> http://askubuntu.com/questions/287507/electricsheep-not-working-in-raring-13-04
<unstable> http://pastie.org/7928587
<unstable> It seems to be downloading the videos fine. I can play them manually with mplayer.. though they don't play from electric sheep.
<unstable> I can see traces of this problem on the Internet. I think this package isn't popular enough for people to notice. There is no bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/electricsheep
<unstable> No one seems to have solved it yet. Short of compiling from source on your own, which works.. but that's inconvenient.
<lotuspsychje> unstable: did you remove xscreensaver like thr url says?
<unstable> lotuspsychje: I don't have xscreensaver installed.
<lotuspsychje> unstable: lemme try installing it, never heard of this package
<unstable> lotuspsychje: It's great. It uses genetric programming. The sheep are represented as an array of integers that get passed into this engine called flam3. Then the sheep can mate with each other.. to make new screen saver sheep. You can hit up/down arrow to vote. So over time the most genetically evolved sheep/screen savers win.
<Dr_willis> heh - i heard of it toyed with it ages ago i recall. ;)
<unstable> yea, this is an old school program. Though it's still great. and imho, there is no screen saver better than it still.
<Dr_willis> back when screensavers where the fun thing to play with
<unstable> The guy who wrote it spent over 10 years working on it at the time.
<unstable> heh
<a6cu> iran
<a6cu> ma
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: i like phosphor best :p
<Dr_willis> BSOD screensaver ;P
<Dr_willis> I recall some news-ticker screensaver... years and years ago....
<Dr_willis> it was actually usefull
<lotuspsychje> unstable: it crashes on me after 3 times downloading sheep...
<ronalds> so smaller part of the video I tried to select in kdenlive render, now waiting for full video
<ronalds> 30 seconds left
<a6cu> hello
<unstable> lotuspsychje: electricsheep --debug 1
<unstable> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_Sheep
<ronalds> 10 seconds left, and I'm already sterting to think it will not finish
<lotuspsychje> unstable: same crash
<unstable> lotuspsychje: pastie the error?
<lotuspsychje> unstable: holdon mate
<unstable> I can see mine downloading the electricsheep from archive.org, though it's not displaying. You seem to have a different error.
<lotuspsychje> unstable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5679653/
<unstable> lotuspsychje: yea, mine does the same thing.
<unstable> lotuspsychje: I don't see a crash in there though.
<lotuspsychje> unstable: holdon lemme picture my crash
<lotuspsychje> unstable: http://oi44.tinypic.com/2zrqlhe.jpg
<lotuspsychje> unstable: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=oibz4i&s=5
<lotuspsychje> brb
<unstable> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ushare/+bug/886714
<ubottu> Error: Bug #886714 is a duplicate of bug #842572, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/842572)
<unstable> I don't know what file that is. weird. I'll install apt-file and fine out what package that is.
<TreeDragon> How do I make wacom bamboo work good? It shakes and has really bad precision, when I draw its all jaggy.
<unstable> It is like 252 megs of dependencies to build the source too.
<lotuspsychje> unstable: im trying electricsheep --standalone 1..nothing seem to happen
<unstable> lotuspsychje: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/electricsheep/electricsheep_2.7~b12+svn20091224-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<unstable> This version seems to work just fine for me.
<lotuspsychje> lets c :p
<unstable> /home/john/Downloads/electricsheep_2.7~b12+svn20091224-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<unstable> /var/cache/apt/archives/electricsheep_2.7~b12+svn20091224-1ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<unstable> The maintainer broke it with the latest iteration of ubuntu4
<lotuspsychje> unstable: i need to uninstall old one first right
<unstable> lotuspsychje: yea, sudo apt-get remove --purge electricsheep
<unstable> The only annoying thing now is, on a dist-upgrade.. it thinks there is a new version. So it will break if I do normal security updates/patches etc through ubuntu software center.
<ktross> could anyone help me disable mouse acceleration and change the speed independently of eachother in Ubuntu 13.04? my first problem is that my mouse is showing up twice so I'm not sure which one to change http://pastebin.com/uaJaSwm7
<lotuspsychje> unstable: working :p and nice1
<unstable> lotuspsychje: sudo apt-mark hold electricsheep
<lotuspsychje> unstable: whats that for
<unstable> lotuspsychje: Then you can do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; and it won't update electric sheep.
<lotuspsychje> oh ok
<unstable> lotuspsychje: Since if we upgrade electricsheep it will break again.
<unstable> Until it's version electricsheep_2.7~b12+svn20091224-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<lotuspsychje> unstable: so can it be used as screensaver?
<unstable> lotuspsychje: yea, you can integrate it with xscreen saver.
<unstable> I just turn it on and full screen it to stare at it when I'm high.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> unstable: lemme get xscreensaver :p
<lotuspsychje> unstable: i dont see it in xscreensaver list
<unstable> lotuspsychje: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/how-to-get-electric-sheep-to-work-with.html
<ghking> hello, is there any one can tell me why my sensors returns so litter
<fedcab> Hello, I have problems with my monitor configuration in 13.04. That's why I switched back to 12.10. Now I'm in doubt when I can do an upgrade. Can someone give me a hint how to proceed?
<ghking> root@localhost:~# sensors
<ghking> acpitz-virtual-0
<ghking> Adapter: Virtual device
<ghking> temp1:        +60.0°C
<ghking> coretemp-isa-0000
<ghking> Adapter: ISA adapter
<FloodBot1> ghking: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghking> Physical id 0:  +61.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +85.0°C)
<lotuspsychje> unstable: worked! tnx
<fluffybunnyuk__> hi i have a chroot problem can some help?
<techtronic> hey, can any one help with a syslog issue? theres nothing in the messgaes log
<vitimiti> hi
<l9> techtronic: huh?
<techtronic> theres nothing in my /var/log/messages file on my server
<l9> are you certain it should be?
<techtronic> yeah, normally you would find iptables etc logging there and other bits
<l9> Phttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728570
<l9> it looks like its a ubuntu bug report on it ...
<l9> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728570
<techtronic> thanks, its not that, see http://pastebin.com/kGHCu9NA
<penos> hi guys
<l9> techtronic: weird... let me check mine, at first glance /var/log/messages is gone :/
<techtronic> <l9> my other server, logs to messages fine
<l9> techtronic: have the same thing here my file server logs fine, the desktop is broken.
<techtronic> i just dont get it
<lotuspsychje> unstable: when xscreensaver runs electricsheep i get error, another sheep process is already running
<techtronic> i have a *nix /bsd devices and i want the logs to be put to  a central place cause i want to know whats going on my kit, almost like a mini SIEM
<cullz> hi
<Darkchaos> Hey Guys. How would you create a Linux USB-Stick? My first try was UNetBootIn however It was a Live-Version.
<l9> techtronic: i have now real answer for ya, but it could look like they have changed the logger
<cullz> I'm wondering if I can use ubuntu laptop as monitor for android phone.
<Darkchaos> Now somebody hinted me, using VmWare and install it to the USB-Stick. However I fail at grub-install as for there is a "Error" which it doesn't say. It may be the wrong device?
<lotuspsychje> Darkchaos: you mean you want a mobile ubuntu on an usb?
<Darkchaos> yes, well it's not exactly a ubuntu, but indeed.
<Darkchaos> Wow, LILO works, GRUB doesn't
<lotuspsychje> Darkchaos: well we can only discuss ubuntu on usb here
<cullz> Darkchaos: puppy linux or damn small linux can auto install onto USB
<Darkchaos> Yeah but if it's a ubuntu based distro, does that make a change?
<lotuspsychje> Darkchaos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent maybe this can help you
<Darkchaos> Ok I'll check, thanks
<cullz> Darkchaos: I did it with ubuntu, can't remember exactly but just used a program and the .ISO
<cullz> use ubuntu laptop as external monitor for android via USB, anyone?
<lotuspsychje> cullz: i dont think you can show a screen through usb
<lotuspsychje> cullz: got hdmi on your android and ubuntu laptop?
<changchangchangg> lotuspsychje: hmm
<lotuspsychje> changchangchangg: im not sure though :p
<cullz> hmm, no hdmi on android but I think micro-USB to hdmi exists? not sure
<lotuspsychje> cullz: maybe #android or ##hardware can help aswell?
<cullz> lotuspsychje: thanks
<l9> techtronic: might be a file right issue
<lotuspsychje> cullz: how about vnc from one to the other device?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<Dr_willis> My android phone has a usb->hdmi adaptor cable.
<Dr_willis> the phone has to support the kind of connection. the mini usb port on the phones are special. at least on the S3 they are.
<zero4kevin> hi
<Dr_willis> moo
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: and what happens if you connect it to laptop hdmi port?
<Dr_willis> err.. hdmi on a laptop would not be a video IN connection
<Dr_willis> I could plug my phone into a HDMI monitor.. but if the monitor dident have speakers.. im not sure how it would get audio. the headphone jack might work.
<Dr_willis> If you had a pc with xbmc. you could setup a dlna server on the phone also..
<lotuspsychje> true
<Dr_willis> my raspberry pi+xbmc can play from my phone.
<Dr_willis> actually i can tell the phone to 'play this video on  the pi'
<changchangchangg> zero4kevin: hey guys
<llutz> but still they won't use a laptop/PC as phone-display . just play media
<lotuspsychje> cullz: http://joshua14.homelinux.org/blog/?p=1480
<houdy> Network settings can be restored to initialize it?
<Dr_willis> if you want to SEE the phones display in real time (like via vnc) theres tools to do that to a pc over the network. BUT last i looked you had to have a rooted phone
<Dr_willis> airdroid for android lets you contoll the phone a great deal  without needing root. but im not sure it has a display the screen.. feature
<Chiko> anyone familiar with setting up haproxy as a "service"?
<lotuspsychje> it also depends on what cullz wants, remote his ubuntu or just slave his laptop screen on the android
<l9> best way too controll a ubuntu media server is too use xbmc remote from the phone... quick easy and awsome
<l9> and you could call your remote :P
<l9> and for the underlying stuff use a ssh shell
<lotuspsychje> l9: good ol ssh can enter everywhere :p
<Dr_willis> there is a neat android app called 'ubuntu remote' it uses ssh to controll a lot of things.
<Dr_willis> it can even do screenshots over ssh and upload them to the phone
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: sounds nice
<l9> the things I dicovered with using andriod to control a ubuntu desktop is that most apps are sluggish and gives off a bad feeling :/
<Dr_willis> depeds on what you are doing i guess.
<Dr_willis> the xbmc remotes and stuff all seem quick to me
<lotuspsychje> any release date yet for official ubuntu touch devices?
<l9> Dr_willis: offcourse :) i was thinking more virtual desktop control over ssh
<Dr_willis> i cant find that app that put the phone in a window ... i used it on my older phone.
<Dr_willis> it let you do everthing with the mouse..
<l9> Dr_willis: while we are on this topic is there away too control the phone from ubuntu... that actually lets you have all sms mms mail and the other social stuff on your desktop?
<robottinosino> hi i am using gnome-session-fallback and miss the ability to F2 -invoke a launcher dialog box from which i can execute binaries directly by their name..
<l9> that would actually be kind of awsome... i am so sick of having too find my phone just too type ok. and send a stupid text
<lotuspsychje> l9: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/design :p
<Dr_willis> airdroid can make the phone dial and send sms.. i think theres other apps for that also
<Dr_willis> I would check out what Airdroid can do..  I dont use 1/2 its features
<Dr_willis> THEN if your phone is rooted.. that opens up a lot  of other apps.. and lets you basically have a vnc session on the phone you see on your pc.
<lotuspsychje> lets take this to ot, its interesting
<l9> trying too avoid rooting this one. I have this habbit of reconfigure it too something it shouldnt be :P last phoner i made wifi sniffer, worked like shit as phone afterwards tho :P
<c3l> How can I let my shell-script appear in the system tray?
<raven> can anyone help me install my graphics driver
<Dr_willis> c3l,  theres example indicator applets written in python ive seen.. you may have to do somthing like tha twith it.
<Dr_willis> raven,  and your video card/chipset is?
<raven> radeon 555m
<raven> wait
<raven> intel?
<Paul_Berlin> Hi Channel
<raven> nvidia*** 555m
<raven> really
<Dr_willis> tried just running that addational-drivers tool yet> in 12.10+ its in a tab under software-sources tool
<bekks> raven: "radeon" indicates ATI, not Nvidia.
<raven> its nvidia 555m
<c3l> raven, get the details right and then formulate your question in a concise and clear way, this will help you get better answers
<Paul_Berlin> I have problems installing 13.04 on my Thinkpad X230. I can't get the LiveUSB to boot in BIOS mode, just get a blinking cursor before grub. In EFI mode, the LiveUSB boots, but the installation can't add itself to EFI boot menu because of the efivars/no space left on device problem. Any hints :-)? Thanks
<c3l> Dr_willis, thanks, I'll resort to such a solution
<raven> there is 6 drivers here,w hich one do i use
<Dr_willis> raven,  flip a coin? or read their descriptions and decide.
<vinu> hello need help
<Dr_willis> vinu,  with?
<vinu> not able to boot ubuntu,
<Dr_willis> please give us full detailas as to what you have done. what its doing.. and what you hae tried to do to fix it...
<vinu> showing free space in hard disk
<vinu> but not able to partition it
<Dr_willis> if you have 4 primary partions allready made.. that can be an issue even if you have unallocated space
<Dr_willis> vinu,  keep the discussion in the channel please
<Dr_willis> most people in here ignore priv messages.
<Sarger001> Don't know if this is the right place but i plan on dual booting XP with Ubuntu, but the thing is, i'm installing using Ubuntu first. I haven't got XP on the computer. Can i somehow install xp to a seperate partition and then install grub4dos?
<Sarger001> I'm thinking i can but not quite sure
<vinu> i have one partition in which i have ubuntu installed and also contain my data, but now that partition became unallocated automatically.now i am not able to boot my system its showing grub failure.please help me to recover the data
<[FreeBSD]> Sarger001: just redo the bootloader with the xp cd
<[FreeBSD]> Sarger001: actually no, redo grub sorry
<raven_> tightvncserver: desktop environment does not load on custom user. it stays grey - whats wrong there?
<[FreeBSD]> with the ubuntu cd
<Sarger001> Hm OK
<Sarger001> Will i have to do that manually?
<bekks> Sarger001: Yes.
<[FreeBSD]> if you install xp after ubuntu (on the same partition) windows will overwrite grub
<Sarger001> OK can i insert my puppy disk after the install and then install grub4dos?
<[FreeBSD]> so youll have to redo grub again to overwrite windows one
<bekks> Sarger001: No. Forget grub4dos. You have to use grub.
<[FreeBSD]> idk what grub4dos is why do you need that
<Dr_willis> Sarger001,  why would you be using grub4dos ?
<Sarger001> It's easier to set up.
<bekks> Sarger001: grub is more easy. One command.
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu can reinstall the bootloader from a  live cd and its supported here.. not grub4dos
<Sarger001> Ah
<Sarger001> if it helps i'm using 12.04
<Dr_willis> OR you can use a live cd.. and backup the grub mbr via  the boot-repair tool.. then reinstall it..
<eldrichrebello> just use the LiveCD and reinstall grub
<Sarger001> OK
<Dr_willis> or grab a boot-repair live cd. from the wiki page links..
<Sarger001> So i need to use  gparted now and decrease size of ubuntu partition or do that while on puppy? I've got the puppy disk to do that with right by me and i've got ubuntu mounted
<Dr_willis> you do NOT resize a in use/mounted partition
<Sarger001> OK so i do it from puppy?
<Sarger001> puppy livecd
<Dr_willis> gparted can work from any live cd.
<bekks> Sarger001: Backup your system, then start gparted from a livecd.
<Dr_willis> of course if the UUID changes on the filesystem.. that can goof up grub and the system
<raven_> tightvncserver: desktop environment does not load on custom user. it stays grey - whats wrong there?
<vinu> helllo please help
<Dr_willis> raven,  did you edit the .vnc/xstartup to make it start a proper desktop? I suggest somthing very very light like openbox, or just the jwm window manager for testing
<chirag_d_gr8> hi
<Sarger001> OK I'm going to boot up puppy now, one question, can i mess up my whole PC by doing this or can i just reinstall ubuntu onto the whole hard drive?
<Sarger001> if it doesnt work
<Dr_willis> You an always mess up the pc.. at any time. . by doing lots of things
<bekks> Sarger001: Yes, you can mess up whatever is on your harddisk. Thats why I told you to backup everything.
<chirag_d_gr8> My system is heating up unnecessarily. How to switch to integrated graphics?
<Dr_willis> resizeing the hard drives... and the cat pulls the power plug = bad
<raven_> Dr_willis, in my custom home directory is not .vnc...
<Sarger001> OK and if it doesn't work my PC will never boot?
<Sarger001> even if i install ubuntu to whole hard drive?
<Dr_willis> raven_,  look again..   ever vncserver ive ever used  makes a .vnc directory with the password and other log and config files in it
<Dr_willis> Sarger001,  err.. if you reinstall the os.. it will boot that os.. its not like  you have to have an os to boot the os.. to install the os...
<Dr_willis> thats what a live-cd is for..
<Sarger001> Ah so if i mess up my PC i just reinstall ubuntu, right?
<Dr_willis> how else do you install the OS on a newly made pc. ;)
<chirag_d_gr8> when I type sudo echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch in terminal it shows me Permission denied error
<chirag_d_gr8> How to fix this?
<Dr_willis> chirag_d_gr8,  you dont use sudo with echo that way wthout a 'tee' in there
<raven_> Dr_willis, yes sry it was encrypted - i have /etc/X11/Xsession and that should start a xubuntu/xfce
<bekks> chirag_d_gr8: By using: echo | sudo tee ...
<Dr_willis> chirag_d_gr8,  examples at   http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<nazk> hey, ubuntu have problems with amd a4 vision? the live cd isnt running
<Sarger001> OK guys this is what i'm going to do, boot into puppy livecd, resize ubuntu partition, install winxp into new partition, insert ubuntu 12.04 live CD and reinstall grub
<bekks> Sarger001: Backup everything before.
<Sarger001> and if that doesn't work and messes up my PC i will reinstall ubuntu
<Sarger001> Yep.
<vinu> Hello any one there
<Sarger001> I have nothing to backup my data onto
<Dr_willis> vinu,  state the problem and see who can help.
<Dr_willis> Sarger001,  ubuntu one - offers 5gb online for free..
<Sarger001> I do have a ubuntu one account
<Dr_willis> Sarger001,  i can send you a copy.com referal for like 20gb online...
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Sarger001> i will see how much data is on here
<volitek_> I'm experiencing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-wacom/+bug/1002623 Is there anything I can do to fix it besides wait for a fix?
<Dr_willis> dropbox. google drive.. lets see...
<Sarger001> used
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1002623 in xf86-input-wacom (Ubuntu) "Unable to click anything due to stuck touchscreen state" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sarger001> 7.3GB currently
<chenadminlol> hmm
<Sarger001> used
<Dr_willis> you really only need to backup the impoorntant stuff.
<chirag_d_gr8> haha it works thanks mann <Dr_willis>
<Sarger001> Ah it's still counting
<Sarger001> xD
<nazk> hey, ubuntu have problems with amd a4 vision? the live cd isnt running... the mouse icon appears but i have nothing to do after that
<Sarger001> Anyway, 52GB free space
<Sarger001> i'll see how much this hard drive can stor
<Dr_willis> 7,3 gb can fit on a cheap usb flash drive...
<Sarger001> The best USB i have is like some old one that holds 400mb
<Dr_willis> picked up 64gb usb flash the other day for like $30
<Dr_willis> one day sale. ;P
<Sarger001> 80GB hard drive
<Sarger001> 80-52
<Sarger001> 28?
<Sarger001> That would be 28gb
<Sarger001> I'll just go without a backup, hope it works and if all fails just install ubuntu 12.04 again
<Sarger001> Can't go wrong
<Dr_willis> makes me wonder what the other 20+gb is you got on there
<chirag_d_gr8> what is normal temperature for linux? windows runs at 40 C but kubuntu at 70 C
<Sarger001> PRONZ and Wine applications
<Sarger001> okbai
<nazk> no one?
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nazk> Dr_willis: this is problem with amd linux support?
<Dr_willis> nazk,  some chipsets are better supported then others.. I dont even know what an 'a4 vision' is
<zuma> ciao
<zuma> !list
<ubottu> zuma: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nazk> Dr_willis: 3305M, i guess
<Sarger001> Ok, i'm into puppy now.
<Dr_willis> i dont keep up with the latest hardware any more. ;) got no $$ to buy anything.. so i dont see the point
<Sarger001> Ok resizing the partition now
<eldrichrebello> an A4 vision, (if i'm not wrong) is an ATI chip that has had it's name changed by AMD
<Turtle_> Hey guys, quick question, I've got a headless machine setup with ssh and vinovnc, its been rebooted after updates but vino vac server hasn't started. I can ssh in so i can start a service, but I can't find the name of the service to start i!
<nazk> eldrichrebello: yes, it's an APU
<nazk> eldrichrebello: seems like Ubuntu installation have some problems with this
<Dr_willis> you dont start vino from ssh, you have to login to start it from the desktop
<Dr_willis> you can install and run a differnt vncserver from ssh
<Dr_willis> OR setup vino to auto start. and set lightdm to auto login
<Turtle_> ok cool, cheers Dr_willis
<vinu> please help me
<vinu> any app to recover the data ?
<Dr_willis> vinu,  i think you need to tell the channel whats going on exactly
<Sarger001> Dr_willis: The partition has been resized, time to install Windows XP
<eldrichrebello> quick fix for the ATI chipset problem http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=108300
<vinu> not able to boot ubuntu
<nazk> eldrichrebello: radeon.modeset = 0 ?
<Dr_willis> and.. thats all the info you are going to give the channel vinu ?
<eldrichrebello> it's a boot argument
<eldrichrebello> i think, i might be wrong, so read that post again
<cfhowlett> !details|vinu,
<ubottu> vinu,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<leocloud> hello,my os was interrupted when I update it to 13.04
<leocloud> now  how can i  let it  continue to update
<cfhowlett> leocloud, interrupted updates are wonky and untrustworthy.  download the iso and install manually.
<Dr_willis> Yep.. goofed updated can be very goofy
<Dr_willis> and may not even be fixable in some cases.. Unless it was like stopped while it was downloading files.. befor it started doing any real work..
<nazk> eldrichrebello: where i'll use this argument?
<leocloud> oh man ,how can i make my os go  back  to 12.04
<Dr_willis> (or you got very lucky)
<eldrichrebello> nazk, when you start the installer
<cfhowlett> leocloud, torrent the 12.04 ISO and install
<Dr_willis> leocloud,  depends on how badly damaged it is.. surest way is reinstall.. but you may as well use 13.04
<Dr_willis> 'os was interrupted' =? dog pulled the power?   installer crashed? PC exploded?
<eldrichrebello> @nazk see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<leocloud> yeah ,now I'm using 13.04 and doesn't find errors
<Sarger001_> Dr_willis: I have resized partition and just booted into ubuntu to confirm that there is no data loss
<Sarger001_> everythings running just fine
<nazk> eldrichrebello: these menus doesnt appears in my instalation... it crashes before
<jihaifeng> what
<Sarger001_> so, mr willis, i am now going to be back in about a hour after XP install
<Sarger001_> OK?
<Dr_willis> dosent matter to me.. :) i will be alseep in an hr..
<jihaifeng> hello everyone
<cfhowlett> jihaifeng, nihao
<jihaifeng> where are you
<jihaifeng> 都说英语
<cfhowlett> !cn|jihaifenig, ?  beijing
<ubottu> jihaifenig, ?  beijing: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<leocloud> kao
<leocloud> ni  men dou na  li de ?/
<jihaifeng> 有没有人说汉语
<leocloud> me
<eldrichrebello> nazk: when the installer starts, (i.e. when you boot from the USB / whatever), that's when you use these commands
<leocloud> there is something wrong with my typewrithing
<cfhowlett> !details|leocloud, details matter.  please share them.
<ubottu> leocloud, details matter.  please share them.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mchlbhm> So I'm on ubuntu 12.04 64 and updated a realtek driver for wireless. I no longer have sound. Any idea how to fix this?
<leocloud> where can I find the update file
<Dr_willis> mchlbhm,  updated how?
<Dr_willis> leocloud,  i dont think anyone in here has a clue what you are talking about
<mchlbhm> Dr_willis, I downloaded it from realtek, unzipped it, opened terminal, cd'd to package, ./ (..and I forget the rest...)
<bekks> mchlbhm: So whoch chipset exactly do you have?
<bekks> *which
<Dr_willis> i dont see how a wireless driver would affect your sound card.. try booting some of the older kernels from the grub menu as a test perhaps
<mchlbhm> bekks,  I don't really know. r8168
<bekks> mchlbhm: Then check it using lspci/lsusb
<eldrichrebello> try UNMUTING the cound
<jost_> Hi, I'm unable to open any session for my user with lightm. Using gdm it works as expected. Appears like a regression of Bug #944736. How can I track this down? .xsession-errors is not even touched.
<ubottu> bug 944736 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Fails to load any session" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944736
<mchlbhm>  bekks: RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe is that it?
<jihaifeng> china
<bekks> mchlbhm: Thats an RT3090 then, not r8168.
<mchlbhm> bekks, OK, I followed the readme to install the latter
<bekks> mchlbhm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RT3090
<bekks> mchlbhm: You dont have to recompile stuff yourself.
<mchlbhm> bekks,  facepalm
<bekks> mchlbhm: you're welcome ;)
<mchlbhm> bekks,  I'll be back. Should have come here first, but I *like* playing in the terminal. Thank you for your patience
<eklz> hi, I would like to know if I can instal libgnome2-0 without trouble on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<eklz> (cause I would like to use "gnome open"
<Dr_willis> what needs libgnome2 ? not sure what 'gnome open' is
<cfhowlett> eklz, must be.  It's installed on my ubuntustudio and I never asked for it
<eklz> "gnome open " it's to open a file with it's default program
<Dr_willis> isent that what xdg-open does?
<eklz> will check that :-)
<Dr_willis> or am i thinking of some other SOMTHING open command
<eklz> xdg-open is great for that :-) thank you !
<Krisiun> Hello everyone?
<Krisiun> *everyone
<Krisiun> My ubuntu 13.04 installation has been a hell, kernel panics often.
<Krisiun> When I click on the network dropdown menu, kernel panics and I'm unable to do anything.
<mchlbhm> lol I was so happy about the wifi page I forgot about my sound issue
<Ool> Krisiun: try a long (more than 2h) memtest perhaps you have a hardware problem
<mchlbhm> I went to sound setting and the is nothing in the output window. Anyone know what to do?
<Kureno> Hi I'm trying to boot ubuntu 13.04 on my desktop pc but the monitor goes say's there is no input source.
<KKing> hello everyone
<Dr_willis> does it eventually go to the lightdm login if you wait a bit Kureno ?
<Kureno> hmm I waited for around 30-40 sec after the monitor turned off
<Kureno> let me try again, just going to log on the irc with my phone
<KKing> is anyone available to help a noob out? im having trouble installing wine .. well trouble installing everything in Ubun 8.10
<Dr_willis> why are you using 8.10 ? or is that a typo
<KKing> its the only copy i had, and it wont let me upgrade for some reason
<Dr_willis> i suggest downloading a newer version.. thats not been supported for some time
<meerkat> Hello. I'm having issues with my custom keyboard layout. I use swedish and switched two keys around. Everything works until I reboot. After reboot the keys are back to the previous default.
<KKing> my rom isnt working to burn the image or i would do that, my rom works just not on 8.10
<cfhowlett> KKing, clean install.  it's time
<KKing> lol i agree if its possible
<Soulflare3> kking do you have a spare flash drive?
<captianyipe> meerkat are you using xmodmap by any chance?
<KKing> the usb are not reading the drive .. and it seems that the network isnt set up for some reason
<Kureno> Ok now the no signal came (right after the wall of text). The computer is on and seems to behave normaly. Monitor have not yet started again
<KKing> i looked and everything seems ok.. its got me stumped
<meerkat> capri, I changed the file directly. /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/se
<Codex1> Hello
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<meerkat> sorry, meant CaptainKnots
<meerkat> jesus
<Codex1> All of you use ubuntu here?
<KKing> im trying to codex
<Soulflare3> Ubuntu and Win7 :)
<cfhowlett> codex, safe bet.
<Codex1> Soul, same
<meerkat> captianyipe,  I changed the file directly. /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/se
<Codex1> I Need a good wine for ubuntu
<Codex1> I Installed Playonlinux
<Codex1> But it's not good
<Soulflare3> hmm, one min
<Soulflare3> Have you tried Crossover?
<Codex1> lol
<captianyipe> okay meerkat, sorry but i don't know much about that. I was having some real issues with xmodmap to get my keybindings to stick when i switched two keys around... its always reverted after suspend and restart...
<Kureno> Nope lightdm never showed up
<Hello> 'm back
<Kureno> Waited 4-5 min and it never booted fully
<Dr_willis> 'good wine' ? white or red?
<Hello> ,
<Dr_willis> it all depends on what you are running IN wine...
<Soulflare3> lol willis
<Hello> Somebody needs help with ubuntu open a dialog with me
<Dr_willis> Hello,  its best to ask the questions IN the channel
<Dr_willis> dont expect one on one help
<Soulflare3> I think he was saying he will answer questions, not sure tho
<leocloud> yes you are right
<Arisawa> Dr_willis no it never got lightdm screen
<Dr_willis> Arisawa,  and you dont even see the grub menu.. so you re not even sure its booting at all.  you do hear it making noises? hd noises
<raven_> hello all
<Soulflare3> hi raven
<Arisawa> I didn't have my headphones on so no
<Dr_willis> 'hard drive noises'
<Arisawa> no
<Dr_willis> unles syou got ssd's ;P
<Dr_willis> might beits not even booting the HD at all.
<Arisawa> I first saw the screen with the keyboard = human or w/e it means
<Arisawa> and after that a wall of text
<Arisawa> then it went black
<Arisawa> monitor says there is no signal
<irandefenceforce> Is it possible to create a usable account in ubuntu?.I created an account with tty2 but i cant login successfully.
<Dr_willis> irandefenceforce,  and how did youi make it?
<llutz> irandefenceforce: "sudo adduser newusername"
<raven_> I have a problem when compiling driver for my wifi card , can somebody help me ?
<bekks> !anyonen| raven_
<bekks> !anyone| raven_
<ubottu> raven_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<irandefenceforce> llutz: i did that and i even created a password for it.Trouble is its listed as available accounts on the login screen but once you try logiing in,its doesn't work.I even tried to give the account sudo privilleges.
<Arisawa> Dr_willis: any idea?
<seedo> hello, I have problems with ubuntu when it comes to recording sound
<seedo> The internal mic doesn't work
<seedo> Also, the brightness keys, Fn+arrows, also not working
<Dr_willis> Arisawa,  live cd works?  sounds to me like its not booting at all. and not showing anything.  or some other weird bug.
<seedo> Any idea
<jost_> irandefenceforce: could you elaborate on "doesn't work"? What happens?
<seedo> Only noise is recorded when we try to record something
<captianyipe> seedo: is your mic not working at all or is just VERY quiet?
<Arisawa> Dr_willis: Yea it's from a Live usb. I know it works I installed ubuntu on my laptop already
<seedo> My laptop is Acer Aspire 4736z
<irandefenceforce> jost_:Once you login in(provide the password for the choosen username) you are taken back to the same login screen.I hope that explains it.
<Arisawa> Dr_willis: http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png this image come's up then there is a bit of text going all over the screen then the monitor turns off
<seedo> Its not a new issue. The mic and brightness issues have been longstanding
<seedo> Never fixed.
<jost_> irandefenceforce: ok, could you please log in as the other user and try "ls -l ~newuser" on a console window?
<seedo> I've searched a lot thoughout the internet but never got a working solution
<captianyipe> seedo: how about we try something. Cant hurt. I had a really quiet mic untill i set its volume higher...
<captianyipe> seedo: open a terminal and type alsamixer
<Arisawa> Dr_willis:  maybe it's because of my video driver (Geoforce GT-9600)
<seedo> captianyipe, my mic is not quiet. Its recording just noise.
<seedo> okay, i will do
<captianyipe> seedo: is it loud noise or quiet noise?
<irandefenceforce> jost_:That lists accounts ?
<seedo> a mid range volume, not too loud or quiet
<captianyipe> seedo: alright, probably dont want to change anything in alsamixer then. press esc to exit it.
<jost_> irandefenceforce: no, that should list the other account's home directory if it exists. Could be it was not created (which would explain the failing login)
<seedo> ok
<irandefenceforce> jost_:My main account is broken bad so i can't access the terminal.
<irandefenceforce> But the docs under my  main account are intact.
<jost_> irandefenceforce: Where did you run the adduser command?
<irandefenceforce> on the tty
<jost_> irandefenceforce: You can run it there just as well :)
<seedo> captianyipe, any idea?
<captianyipe> seedo, after a quick look around the fourms it seems there is lots of people having the same issue. So far no fix im afraid. As for your brightness I actually have a mate who has an acer laptop which brightness doesn't work. Ive had a good go at trying to fix it... but no joy. Anyway. Is it possible to buy a cheap microphone to plug into the audio line in as a quick fix?
<seedo> captianyipe, Yea, sadly, Now I need to do that.
<seedo> Brightness I was somehow able to adjust.
<captianyipe> really? how did you manage to do it?
<seedo> I tried one fix, that seems almost okay now.
<captianyipe> im quite interested
<raven_> Until ubuntu 12.04 i compiled driver for my wifi card (belkin n300 usb key), and blacklisted RTL8192CU. All works fine, but i've installed ubuntu 13.04 and when trying to compile driver, make exit with errors (http://pastebin.com/04AQ44B1)
<seedo> I did it long back. Forgot actually, one min, I will dig that up
<raven_> Somebody have an idea ?
<captianyipe> ah its alright. Im not enough to bother you
<captianyipe> worried*
<seedo> captianyipe, editing the grub configuration file to add acpi_osi=Linux and acpi_backlight=vendor did the trick
<seedo> Do you remember where the file called 'brightness' is situated in ubuntu?
<seedo> captianyipe, ?
<seedo> captianyipe, i asked you this because
<captianyipe> hmm. im not sure where the file brightness is. But cheers for your solution, im keen to give it a go myself.
<ackbahr> Hi! How can I ask my Ubuntu computer to ask for  preferred IP address when connecting to WiFi (but still accept another one if unavailable)?
<seedo> captianyipe, they key binding for brightness control produced no change in the file named 'brightness'
<seedo> that's why the brightness was not changing.
<irandefenceforce> My ubuntu cinnamon 12 lts is broken.How do i go about repairing it?
<cfhowlett> irandefenceforce, cinnamon isn't supported here.  ask #mint
<jost_> seedo: I have two at /etc/acpi/events/asus-brightness-[up|down]
<seedo> captianyipe, Although I said it is solved, there is a lil problem, when we try to increase the brightness, it is decreasing, and the vice versa
<seedo> Jost_, thank you.
<irandefenceforce> cfhowlett:No one home ;)
<seedo> jost_, Actually, i didn't mean that one.
<seedo> lemme check
<jost_> seedo: sorry, those two contain key codes you might just exchange to fix the direction problem
<seedo> jost_, kay. Thanks
<foofoobar> Hi. Is there a 64bit mac ubuntu image which fits on a 700mb cd-r ?
<foofoobar> I don't have any dvd-r :/
<seedo> jost_, would you please explain a bit further on what to do to exchange?
<Dr_willis> foobarba1,  use a usb flash perhaps? the releases of 12.04 and befoir fit on cd
<captianyipe> seedo, do you mean the files located at /sys/class/backlight/*/brightness
<Dr_willis> lubuntu Might still fit  on a 700mb cd in later reelases
<seedo> captianyipe, Yep. That's it
<jrib> foofoobar: you could use a flash drive or grab the minimal installer (and then you can have the packages downloaded during install)
<foofoobar> Dr_willis, I can't use a flash, my macbook needs a cd/dvd to install from
<captianyipe> when i do a ls on that i get /sys/class/backlight/apple_backlight/brightness
<captianyipe> whoops
<jost_> seedo: you could either exchange the event or the action line between the files.
<jrib> foofoobar: although maybe minimal won't have the "mac parts"
<foofoobar> jrib, minimal installer = server install?
<jrib> !minimal | foofoobar
<ubottu> foofoobar: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dr_willis> !minimal
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Dr_willis> night all
<foofoobar> okay, but unlikely to find minimal + mac? :D
<seedo> captianyipe, Yea, I have two folders, one named acer_backlight and another one named intel_backlight
<yeats> foofoobar: look at the link - there are several variants
<foofoobar> I think I have to take the 64-bit PC (amd64, x86_64)
<captianyipe> yeah. for me i get apple_backlight and radeon_bl0... they seem to contain a number of what my brightness is set at
<seedo> the 'brightness' file in acer_backlight is unaffected by the hotkey press
<Arch-rMBP> anyone know of a util that will do a keystroke like crtl-f5 every 30 seconds forever or till i quit? I have found some keystroke recorders but they are count down types
<foofoobar> Is just the UI missing in the server installation compared to the "normal" version?
<seedo> captianyipe, Those grub options set the backlight control to backlight_intel. It works.
<seedo> captianyipe, Funny thing is that, higher the entry, lower the brightness,
<captianyipe> seedo, alright. better not to fix whats not really broken.
<captianyipe> seedo, yeah that seems to be the case
<seedo> captianyipe, That's why I see the reverse behavior when adjusting backlight. :D
<yeats> Arch-rMBP: you might look into usage of the 'yes' command
<seedo> I'm fine with this. At least I can adjust backlight now.
<odraencode> Hey
<seedo> What really pisses me off is no recording possibility :(
<yeats> Arch-rMBP: don't know how it would emulate 'Ctrl-F5', but it's probably worth a google search ;-)
<Arch-rMBP> googling that now..thanks
<seedo> Also, I'm currently using 12.10.
<captianyipe> seedo: it really is worth moving to 13.04 if you can.
<seedo> 13.04 has been catastrophic. For the first time I'm witnessing kernel panics :O
<captianyipe> really?
<seedo> yea
<seedo> My internet connection is via bluetooth
<captianyipe> i found 12.10 to be horrible. 13.04 seems fantastic
<captianyipe> ah. now you are getting tricky
<seedo> be right back
<num7> what is the name of the standard terminal emulator on ubuntu 12.04?
<captianyipe> num7: gnome-terminal
<NETfellow> num7, gnome-terminal
<num7> okay thx
<foofoobar> <yeats>	 foofoobar: look at the link - there are several variants < but sadly no mac version, just a powerpc version (i do not have a powerpc)
<captianyipe> hey foofoobar, are you running an intel mac?
<foofoobar> captianyipe, yes
<captianyipe> what gen? im running 13.04 on a non-unibody MBP
<captianyipe> i just used the standard i686 install iso
<foofoobar> MacBookPro7,1
<captianyipe> lol nice. Im MacBookPro2,2
<foofoobar> It won't let me install from flash .. I have to use a cd/dvd
<foofoobar> but sadly no dvd-r
<captianyipe> yeah. I cant get my mac to boot from DVD either
<captianyipe> i mean flash
<captianyipe> whoops lol. I have to use dvds...
<foofoobar> But I have no DVD-R here to burn it :D So I'm looking for a version smaller than 700mb
<captianyipe> well that is a bother. Really, the iso has not been able to fit onto a 700mb cd since 12.04
<foofoobar> maybe I can get the minimal-amd64-pc installer running
<captianyipe> the pc version should work just as fine as the mac iso. are you planning on a dualboot with OSX?
<foofoobar> captianyipe, yes
<foofoobar> I already have rEFit set up
<captianyipe> heh. have fun with that. I have said my goodbyes to OSX... i use ubuntu as my daily driver.
<seedo> back
<foofoobar> captianyipe, prefer ubuntu over osx?
<captianyipe> yes i do actually
<hulu> who can help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1179367 in casper (Ubuntu) "Customizing the live user skel" [Undecided,New]
<linuxranger> captainyipe, do you still dual-boot OS X?
<seedo> captianyipe, I use a bluetooth connection for internet (Actually I tether internet from phone over bluetooth). Setting up a new connection and accessing internet is fine.
<captianyipe> not anymore. I now dualboot ubuntu and kali quite nicely... its great not worrying about having a hybrid mbr =)
<seedo> captianyipe, The twist is at when we try to click the already connected connection from the network manager menu
<seedo> captianyipe, All of a sudden, kernel panics
<arcripex> help need asap...see i uploaded image screenshot here http://postimg.org/image/a31drmqs1/ errors i experience on daily basis
<captianyipe> seedo: ah yes, the bluetooth menu got a complete redesign in 13.04. Maybe something went wong there and there a little regression bug?
<linuxranger> That's nice. I dual oot ubuntu and lubuntu on my laptop and rin puppy linux from a flash drive. I love how they can all boot up in like 20 seconds even though I do not have money for an SSD :P
<seedo> captianyipe, Maybe, how do I confirm it?
<captianyipe> linuxranger, do you have a mac?
<linuxranger> Nope, PC. Was just asking about OS X out of interest.
<captianyipe> seedo: well... all you can do is read the logfile produced when you have a kernal panic.
<captianyipe> linuxranger: yeah i love the speed of ubuntu.. ol' Lion was getting a bit slow towards the end
<captianyipe> linuxranger: too bad macs cant boot well from usb =(
<captianyipe> foofoobar, it is possible to get your mac to boot from usb, i have tried it before... you just need to track down the grub2 efi file and place it on your usb stick with the iso image. If i remember a few german people made a nice one... however when i tried it my mac would only load the kernal and then immeaditly hang. you could give that a go if you are desperate...
<xylon_> Hello people...
<xylon_> Can ayatana indicators be displayed in applications?
<xylon_> For example, if you were developing a messaging app?
<arcripex> help need asap...see i uploaded image screenshot here http://postimg.org/image/a31drmqs1/ errors i experience on daily basis
<bekks> xylon_: Whats "ayatana"?
<seedo_> captianyipe, found one guy mentioning the same problem in reddit
<odraencode> I need some help with a wacom tablet, it seems the wheel does nothing.
<seedo_> captianyipe, http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1dbq57/ubuntu_1304_kernel_panics_on_disconnecting/
<xylon_> bekks: A project
<captianyipe> well seedo_, seems you are not alone then.
<xylon_> bekks: https://launchpad.net/ayatana
<captianyipe> perhaps you could try posting to the ubuntu fourms and see if you get a solution
<seedo_> captianyipe, No answer to that question for 20 days.
<captianyipe> i'm fresh out of ideas
<bekks> xylon_: Then I dont get your initial question.
<seedo_> I've never been active on forums. Seems like I have to be.
<odraencode> Hey :D
<captianyipe> well its worth a shot. there must be other people in the world who tether their phones over blutooth
<xylon_> bekks: basically, the Unity panel displays indicators from the Ayatana project, whcih are an alternative to the system tray
<odraencode> I have a wacom tablet with a wheel for spinning/zooming/scrolling and it does nothing can someone help?
<kwzx_> disconnect
<xylon_> bekks: They inlude the SoundMenu, NetworkMenu and other stuff
<odraencode> It doesn't see to fire any events in xev either. I wonder if the wheel is working
<bekks> xylon_: And?
<bekks> xylon_: If you want other icons, you would have to create a theme.
<xylon_> bekks: So basically, I was wondering if it would be possible to display one of these indicators in another app - like display the Messaging Menu in a Meesaging App like Empathy
<odraencode> I have noticed in the tablet configuration window I can bind a key to it but I just want the default behaviour
<bekks> xylon_: If you incorporate them as a theme - sure.
<xylon_> bekks: I DON'T want to create an indicator
<xylon_> bekks: err what?
<xylon_> bekks: I think we are misunderstanding each other
<xylon_> bekks: Or I'm being stupid
<bekks> xylon_: You have a bunch of icons, etc. you want to use in a specific application, yes.
<bekks> xylon_: ? :)
<cfhowlett> !wacom|odraencode,
<xylon_> bekks: I think the indicators are more than icons
<odraencode> cfhowlett: ?
<bekks> xylon_: What else are they, what do you think?
<xylon_> bekks: I've seen them integrated in to elementaries Wingpanel
<xylon_> bekks: definetely not just icons
<bekks> xylon_: And what else ar they?
<cfhowlett> odraencode, thought there might be a wacom factoid.  Nope.
<xylon_> bekks: Basically they are a whole API to provide a newer and more unified alternative to the system tray
<odraencode> !tablet
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<xylon_> bekks: They do their own drawing!!! It's awesome!!!
<odraencode> That is not the tablet I was talking about :/
<bekks> xylon_: Then it is some kind of program code.
<bekks> xylon_: And you would have to patch your sepcific application to use that code.
<xylon_> bekks: I know, that's what I was asking
<xylon_> bekks: Is there and Ubuntu dev channel?
<irandefenceforce> Is it possible torestore an ubuntu 12 lts to its original state when i installed it?.Something like a restore point on windows?
<bekks> xylon_: I guess there is #ubuntu-dev
<xylon_> bekks: There's only three guys on there lol
<llutz> irandefenceforce: not really, backup and fresh-install would be easier
<irandefenceforce> llutz:oh s*
<bekks> xylon_: What did you expect? Devs hanging around and waiting for suggestions of users? :P
<seedo_> captianyipe, After a bit of research, I found it is a kernel issue. Its there in all 3.8.x kernels
<irandefenceforce> llutz:that sucks
<cfhowlett> irandefenceforce, depends.  assume your wacom has a custom config in your user /home.  Delete the file and it'll reset
<xylon_> bekks: I hang around on the elementary-dev channel a lot
<bekks> xylon_: I dont.
<xylon_> bekks: There's loads a peeps always there
<chenqisu23> irandefenceforce: hmm
<xylon_> bekks: ANYWAY....moving on with life
<irandefenceforce> cfhowlett: haven't tried that
<jost_> seedo_: The kernel panic when disconnecting bluetooh network?
<seedo_> jost_, yes
<jost_> seedo_: You wouldn't happen to have a link handy, would you?
<seedo_> jost_, http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg4069620.html
<cfhowlett> irandefenceforce, it'll probably be a hidden file and hard to locate.  The nuclear option is to delete all files under /home.  logout/login and you're back in business.  OR!  create a new user.  login to the to virgin account and try your wacom to see if the settings have gone to default.
<seedo_> Its not fixed till 3.9.2, one of the post says. :(
<irandefenceforce> cfhowlett:i am exploring the option of creating a brand new account on tty
<jost_> seedo_: thanks, too bad :(
<seedo_> jost_, It's been reported back in the days of quantal, even before raring was released.
<amino_> Hey everyone. Is there way to fix overscan issues on an ATI system WITHOUT using the Catalyst driver (because it is so slow on my system compared to the standard driver)?
<jiffe1> question, I am using the nomachines nxserver/nxclient to get into my remote machine graphically, I open an xterm and run `amdconfig --odgt` and this command claims X isn't running, any idea what I might be doing wrong?
<jost_> seedo_: Humpf, guess I shouldn't have given in to the "update urge"... It's running right now. Wanted to get away from the lightdm issue that prevents me from logging in (gdm works).
<Alberto> Hi every body i want to ask you something i am new on ubuntu and some people says me  if i want the newest versions of the programs i have to download  the most resent version of ubuntu and other says  i can install the newest versions whitout problems and others says  if i chose a LTS version i must stay whith the programs version who it have. In sintesys if i want libre office 4 for anything reazon i corrupt or vulnerate my system ubu
<Alberto> ntu 12.04
<Alberto> ?
<bekks> Alberto: 12.04 LTS will receive security fixes until 2017.
<seedo_> jost_, what is wrong with lightdm in your case? I'm sorry I didn't bother to check 13.04 too much, 12.10 is just running fine for me. Thank God I didn't just do an update
<Alberto> I know that bekks but if i want to install libre office 4 or a newest version of empathy i will have problems or not?
<krux> jost_, have you reinstalled lightdm to see if it fixed it ?.. maybe ?
<cfhowlett> Alberto, and also, sudo apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade will bring in newer packages as will backports
<valetabbi> ciao
<bekks> Alberto: If you stick with the version from the repos - no. If you use other, foreign repos, maybe yes.
<bascherz> Alberto: I just migrated from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS yesterday and have had no issues with anything. Libre Office and Empathy upgraded automatically. I replaced the Unity UI with Gnome. It's a little different, but still pretty much the same as before.
<cfhowlett> Alberto, download libre office.  install.  done.  you can get it directly from the LO site.  no issues.
<valetabbi> !list
<ubottu> valetabbi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jost_> seedo_: It's dropping me back to the login screen after successfull login. Couldn't find any indication of an error except for "session exit code 1"...
<seedo_> jost_, strange, I never had this issue, login's been nice for me. Maybe a laptop specific issue? Which one do you use?
<Alberto> wow how too fast
<abc> can anyone tell me how to install oracle 11g on ubuntu 13.04?
<jost_> krux: apt-get install --reinstall?
<jost_> seedo_: dell d830. the issue appeared after yesterday's update
<seedo_> jost_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/285693/ubuntu-13-04-possible-lightdm-bug
<krux> sudo apt-get purge lightdm
<seedo_> jost_, is this the issue?
<krux> sudo apt-get install lightdm
<bekks> abc: Officially, thats not supported by Oracle.
<krux> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<seedo_> jost_, sorry, need to go. Otherwise, I'd have loved to look into that.
<Alberto> I have downloaded libre office from the official website  and i want to stay whith the LTS, dont want to upgrade versión  because i am happiest whith this version , i dont know how to add libre office 4 to repos, but if i download this from official website and stay  watching from new version i am will still fine rigth?
<abc> bekks : u mean i won't be able to install oracle?
<Svetlina> Hi
<jost_> seedo: nope.
<bekks> abc: If you still try to, you will have to run the installer and fix all occuring problems yourself.
<bekks> abc: Ubuntu is not a supported distro by Oracle.
<cfhowlett> Alberto, yes.  sudo dkpg -i libreoffice.deb will do the trick
<cfhowlett> abc, wrong channel
<jost_> krux: ok, didn't purge. However, too late now. The update is just prompting me for a reboot. I'll report back
<bekks> abc: Supported OS are: http://docs.oracle.com/cd/B28359_01/install.111/b32002/pre_install.htm#CHDFFBIF
<krux> kk
<bascherz> Alberto: all support for 10.04 LTS ended last month. 12.04 is supported into 2017. I resisted upgrading also, but I am glad I did it. It is a time-consuming process, though.
<abc> is 10g supported?
<Alberto> Thank you very muc  guys somebody scarry me and say me i must stay whith the version 3 or i can broke ubuntu and i have peace on mind for your answers
<bekks> abc: No.
<cfhowlett> Alberto, best of luck.
<abc> which db is supported then?
<OerHeks> jost_, your ..Xauthority might be owned by root, remove this file and you can get back in >>  http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?62084-Can-t-login-into-the-system&s=287bbb93656dee7c53625958a278db98&p=323637&viewfull=1#post323637  this is an Kubuntu answer, applies to ubuntu too
<jost_> krux: ok, reboot after install done. +
<bascherz> Alberto: You can stay with 10.04 LTS if you like, but some newer apps or updates to them are not going to work.
<bekks> abc: Mysql, postgres.
<abc> else than mysql and sybase and db2?
<jost_> krux: I'll give the purge a try.
<Alberto> I know bascherz I use 13.04 for awhile  but i prefer stay whith lts
<cfhowlett> Alberto, you COULD stay with 10.04 ... but I wouldn't advise it.  lack of support including security upgrades is not a happy place.
<bascherz> Alberto: You can make 12.04 look and feel just like 10.04
<jost_> OerHeks: jep, it's owned by root alright.
<Alberto> I have 12.04
<bekks> abc: Sybase does not support Ubuntu either, not does DB2.
<jost_> OerHeks: geez, that was simple. How come gdm doesn'tcare about this?
<Alberto> only LTS the other versions scarries me and i think have too much issues
<abc> okay if i try to resolve the issues side by side
<OerHeks> jost_, it shouldn't, this is a known bug after upgrade
<abc> finally, it is installable; right?
<bekks> abc: Choose your required RDBMS, then choose the required OS.
<Alberto> jejjee i put gnome fallback too
<OerHeks> jost_, it happens not to everybody, AFAIK
<abc> I do have ubuntu 13.04 os
<bascherz> Alberto: Don't be afraid to do the upgrade. Watch this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTw9e2n25uE
<amino_> Hey everyone. Is there way to fix overscan issues on an ATI system WITHOUT using the Catalyst driver (because it is so slow on my system compared to the standard driver)?
<bascherz> gotta go
<abc> and just want some good RDBMS to develop my applications
<bekks> abc: Thats the wqrong approach. Choose the required RDBMS, then choose the OS.
<bekks> abc: Or use postgres, since thats a RDBMS, while mysql isnt.
<jost_> OerHeks: Do you have the bug's id?
<Alberto> I will check bascherz or i will try too install 13.04 in other machine now i am happy whith 12.04 if  i see it works well  i put on my machine  and chec video and thanks to all havenice day
<jiffe1> I am using the nomachines nxserver/nxclient to get into my remote ubuntu 12.04 machine graphically, I open an xterm and run `amdconfig --odgt` and this command claims X isn't running, any idea what I might be doing wrong?
<valetabbi> ciao
<valetabbi> !list
<ubottu> valetabbi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Alberto> Good bye
<jost_> OerHeks: Only thing I can remember was doing a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"... Same as tons of times...
<abc> hmmm....
<abc> thanks bekks
<abc> but is oracle finally installable on ubuntu?
<bekks> abc: It may be, but it isnt supported. Neither by Oracle, nor by Ubuntu. Doing so, you are on your own.
<abc> yepp...I agree!!
<abc> there might be some big issues like memory leakage and so....
<OerHeks> jost_,  hard to find, all i see is this old one, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/871667
<bekks> abc: There might be. You will face them then...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 871667 in Light Display Manager ".Xauthority sometimes owned by root, which blocks login" [Undecided,New]
<abc> yeah right....
<bonno> hello all, i have the last ubuntu LTS and i have recently installed teamviewer. but whenever i start the pc it makes a connection with the internet by itself... and now i tried to kill teamviewer , yes it restarts with other PID
<morning> On a new laptop, I want to wipe out Windows and set up Ubuntu, with a separate home partition. Regarding the EFI boot partition: "Since Ubuntu 12.04, it is possible to re-use an existing Windows7 EFI partition (without formatting it)." But if you create a new EFI partition, then "Size: minimum 100Mib. 200MiB recommended." My laptop has an existing Windows 8 EFI partition, but it's only 272 MB. Should I use it as is? Increase its size? Or
<morning>  erase it and create a new one?
<bekks> bonno: Then stop the teamviewer service.
<bonno> how?
<abc> bekks how to stop the services?
<bekks> morning: 100MB < 200MB < 272MB.
<bonno> now i see that the connection is closed ... and teamviewer terminated by itself
<bekks> bonno: I guess there is something like /etc/init.d/teamviewer
<morning> bekks: Duh! Of course! Thank you so much. (Very early in the morning!)
<jost_> OerHeks: Hmm, the conditions described don't seem right. The update was something I tried afterwards.
<morning> And on a new laptop with 8 MB and an ssd, do I need swap space, or should I just skip it?
<morning> sorry: 8 GB
<bonno> so do i delete that? or what?
<bekks> morning: If you want hibernation, you need 8GB swap.
<bekks> bonno: No. You stop it.
<bekks> bonno: sudo /etc/init.d/teamviewer stop for instance.
<morning> bekks: Understood. Thanks. My experience with Ubuntu (some versions back) is that hibernation tends to be unreliable. And an ssd boots fast. So I guess I can do without the swap.
<abc> bekks, I am new to ubuntu....
<bekks> morning: For me, hibernation works reliably for years now.
<abc> I have heard about wine
<bekks> morning: And personally, I always have a swap space. :)
<morning> Bekks: Hmmm. Maybe I should give it a go, then.
<bonno> now that teamviewer is closed there is nothing like that in /etc/init.d ... how do i make teamviewer not to connect to the internet then?
<abc> can the oracle be installed thru wine?
<bekks> abc: Which is not a virtualization technology, but an emulation technology.
<bekks> bonno: By not using it. Teamviewer - by design - requires a working internet connection to contact the teamviewer hosts to enable you to actually use it.
<bekks> abc: No. Forget wine when talking about Oracle.
<bekks> abc: Use a supported host operating system, done.
<bonno> so you tell me that it will always connect to the internet even though i am not actually launching the program manually ?
<bekks> bonno: Correct.
<bonno> thank you :) very helpfull :)
<bekks> bonno: It registers itself at the teamviewer company hosts, to enable you to actually use it.
<georgeyboi> hi , i have a question about using tor. is it ok if i ask it here?
<schnitzel-> hi guys...iwas wondering if anyone of you has that asus ux51vz zenbook.....i want to check upton compatibility.
<schnitzel-> this machien has some fancy parts...
<bonno> i would ask why does it register .. (i mean what are the practical reasons) but i dont want to waste your time :P and maybe you not know//... but thanks a lot :)
<jost_> OerHeks: Would appear then, that bug 871667 is not fixed for 12.04
<ubottu> bug 871667 in Light Display Manager ".Xauthority sometimes owned by root, which blocks login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871667
<schnitzel-> so...no asus zenbook useres around?
<alex_> how i install de youtube in the unity web apps?
<alex_> install youtube *
<OerHeks> jost_, it happens not often, i have seen it 5 times or zo.
<jiffe1> I am using the nomachines nxserver/nxclient to get into my remote ubuntu 12.04 machine graphically, I open an xterm and run `amdconfig --odgt` and this command claims X isn't running, any idea what I might be doing wrong?
<OerHeks> jost_, maybe you can confirm  this bug, see if it helps
<jiku> hi..
<jiku> was trying to install a kubuntu using hard disk installatin
<bonno> backtrack linux --> giving machine guns to monkeys since 2006
<jiku> all went well except now when rebooting the laptop, it doesn't show me the ubuntu entry in grub
<jiku> but only memtest is present.
<jiku> can anyone give me the ubuntu entry based on sda1 so that i can modify my grub.cfg and make it up
<bonno> pudate grub
<bonno> update
<jiku> bonno, let me do that.
<jiku> the problem is, i don't have a LIVE cd of ubuntu. but only an ISO copied into the hdd.
<bonno> make a live cd then
<bonno> or live usb
<bascherz> or if you are using a VM, just mount the ISO
<jost_> OerHeks: done, there's always hope ;) In any event I know where to look (additionally) if this ever happens again. Thanks.
<OerHeks> jost_, have fun
<jiku> bonno, no. its not a vm.
<bonno> can anyone tell me any good tiling manager for ubuntu 12.04 i use xmonad but i want to try other alts
<theadmin> bonno: awesome, i3
<jiku> not in a situation to burn a live cd or a live usb actually..
<jiku> i do have live cd of only a non-ubuntu based distro
<jiku> entring in that and running update-grub would do that job ?
<bonno> well i cant actually see the passion people have for tiling managers.. :P
<bonno> what live cd do you have?
<alex_> how can i install youtube in the unity web apps??
<jiku> sabayon 8 and debian squeeze
<theadmin> jiku: update-grub is a script present only in Ubuntu for all I know, you'd have to use grub-mkconfig on other distributions
<bonno> yeah debian squeeze would do the job
<bonno> but only update/reinstall grub
<jiku> do i have to chroot after entring the LIVE CD environment in squeeze ?
<theadmin> jiku: That'd probably be the best option, actually.
<theadmin> jiku: Make sure it has the same architecture, though
<jiku> theadmin, bonno, lets see..
<jiku> trying to do nw.
<bonno> i think debian squeeze live cd has the opotion to install grub without chroot... as you go through the installation proccess of the live cd a step is to install grub bootloader
<bonno> you wont use the script
<bonno> theadmin, i am not talking about the ubuntu script
<theadmin> Eh, sure but if we're fixing Ubuntu's grub probably best to do it from Ubuntu, whether a LiveCD or a chroot or whatever
<bonno> yeah i agree but he/she said they dont have ubuntu live cd :P
<theadmin> bonno: Then chroot to the Ubuntu install they already have and do it from there
<bonno> i dont know how he could chroot :P
<bonno> theadmin, should i install i3 aloside with xmonad?
<theadmin> bonno: Sure, don't see why not. Unlike xmonad, though, i3's config is simple and text-based, it's not really programmable.
<theadmin> bonno: Awesome is, though.
<bonno> what do you mean it is not programmable?
<theadmin> bonno: Well, xmonad's config is written in Haskell, a programming language. You can make it do about anything.
<prx> installed a deafult installation of LAMP, where should my .htaccess file be?
<somsip> bonno: and awesome uses lua. Ditto on the last point
<bonno> now i see the point of all that lua and haskell books my brother has :P
<OerHeks> prx i think it should be in /var/www/example.com/.htaccess
<madc|SPYnX> help who are you using a virtualbox here? I want to access my Ubuntu guest to my host Win7... i want to test my ubuntu server how i can browse the localhost on my guest (ubuntu) to my host (win7)?
<braxen> Is it safe to upgrade Ubuntu server 10.10 to 12.04? Seems shady.
<theadmin> braxen: No, because you can't do that.
<theadmin> braxen: You can only upgrade 10.10 to 11.04, that to 11.10, and that to 12.04...
<theadmin> braxen: Which will take ages but in theory should work
<braxen> then i
<braxen> i'm screwed then
<madc|SPYnX> theadmin, CAN YOU HELP ME
<rocky> hello folks
<theadmin> madc|SPYnX: Your question makes no sense to me, if you could rephrase, maybe.
<rocky> why ubuntu system settings doesn't shows video?
<cfhowlett> madc|SPYnX, bridge connection is what you want , but I don't know the specifics
<cfhowlett> rocky, NO videos?  details ...
<foofoobar> So I'm trying to install ubuntu here as dual boot on my macbook pro with the minimal cd. I installed the base system to /dev/sda4 (ext4, mount point: /) and added a swap /deb/sda5. Then I installed Grub to /dev/sda4. When I rebooted, rEFIt showed me a new icon for linux. I selected it, grub was loaded, I selected "ubuntu" and then I got a black screen.
<foofoobar> I then rebooted and now when I select the icon I just get a screen with this linux icon, nothing more
<foofoobar> What can I do now?
<foofoobar> I already tried opening the rEFIt partition tool, but this tells me that the MBR is in sync, so no need to fix
<rocky> cfhowlett, like in we see sound- inside sound we can see all connected hardware, sameway there should be video- should be able to see all hardware connected
<rocky> cfhowlett, this way ubuntu labels the connected hardware and other applications use video input can easily the input
<madc|SPYnX> cfhowlett, is that it bridged? can i access ubuntu on vbox to my host
<cfhowlett> madc|SPYnX, as I understand it, yes
<madc|SPYnX> cfhowlett, inet addr:10.0.2.15 bcast 10.0.2.255 mask 255.255.255.0
<foofoobar> Does it make a difference if I install grub to /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda4 ?
<madc|SPYnX> cfhowlett, i will changed NAT to Bridged... if i change that.. is it posible to acess internet in tha situation?
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: If you have a home network with regular router: yes
<rocky> cfhowlett, ?
<madc|SPYnX> Joschii, i dot have any router on my... i just want to access my vbox guest to my host
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: The VM will appear as just another computer to it.
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: how is your VirtualBox host connected to the internet?
<madc|SPYnX> via NAT
<madc|SPYnX> wait i will take a snapshot on my network
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: ... not the VM, the machine that runs VirtualBox
<madc|SPYnX> im using a USB modem..
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, i usb dongle.. a band luxe
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: ok, bridged might not work for internet access of the VM then. You could add another network interface and set it to "internal".
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, i'll try it so the scenario will be 2 eth on my vm one for NAT and for internal... ryt>
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: yes, just remember to not set a default gateway on the second (internal) interface
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, what ip should i put on it
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: doesn't really matter, as long as it's not already in use. You could use 192.168.5.1 for the Virtual Box host and 192.168.5.2 for the VM, both with network mask 255.255.255.0
<electron_> hello
<mareczek> hello
<g_byers> brb
<polunchis> hi
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, eth1 is inet 10.0.2.15 bcast10.0.2.255 for NAT ,,, eth2 is 192.168.0.1 bcast ????
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: 192.168.0.255 in this case. Be sure that 192.168.0.x is not the address space used for your modem connection on the VirtualBox host.
<madc|SPYnX> ifconfig eth2 192.168.0.3 netmask 192.168.0.255 ryt?
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: sounds about right
<kiran_> gh
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, how i can access my VM on my host windows 7
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: What type of access do you need?
<Maple__> Hi, does anyone mind dealing with a clueless me? http://askubuntu.com/questions/297423/getting-more-space-on-wubi
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: You should be able to ping the hosts via the internal connection.
<madc|SPYnX> direct access to my browser... VM... /var/www (vm) >>>> accessing my firefox (win7
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: I'm not sure I understand what you mean. Could you please rephrase?
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, i want to access my Vbox machine that is set by 192.168.0.3
<OerHeks> Maple__, i would suggest reinstall with more diskspace, maybe this askubuntu answer is any help >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371&highlight=resize2fs%20wubi
<Maple__> Hmmmm, thanks. I'll take a look.
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, to my windows 7 (host)... the 192.168.0.3 is the guest machine that i set
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: I known, but what do you mean by "access".
<madc|SPYnX> i cant ping 192.168.0.3 on my windows 7
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: What did you configure on the Network tab for the internal device in virtual box?
<milagros> hello
<betrayd> hey there
<madc|SPYnX> adapter 2 (eth2) internal network...
<madc|SPYnX> adapter 1 (eth1) NAT
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: This should appear as network device on your Windows host, you'll set an IP address there
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, VirtualBox Host-only network Ipv4 address 192.168.56.1
<madc|SPYnX> subnet 255.255.255.0
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: ok, so either change this to match your linux configuration or (better) set the linux host's address to 192.168.56.2
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, i ping that address x.x.56.1 and got prompt...
<madc|SPYnX> ok
<mithunius> Hello
<mithunius> Hello all
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, 192.168.56.4 bcast 192.168.56.255 mask 255.255.255.0
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: good. You should be able to ping both hosts from the other one
<madc|SPYnX> unreachable ;(
<rednet> gibts auch ein anfänger chanel
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, win7 (ok) ubuntu VM (not good )
<cfhowlett> !de|rednet,
<ubottu> rednet,: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: you mean it's possible to ping from win to linux but not the other way around?
<madc|SPYnX> http://madc42.net63.net/sdf.jpg
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, http://madc42.net63.net/sdf.jpg
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, do you got the jpeg?
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: nope, black on black
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, Win(host) two active network (1) Internet... Bandluxe3.5GSM modem... (2) Vbox Host only ... 192.168.56.1 255.255.255.0 default gateway// none.... VBOX machine Ubuntu 192.168.56.4
<netman86> I have an unbuntu 10.04LTS machine pulling DHCP from the local server. I recently set a static reservation in the server via mac address, and I can't seem to get the ubuntu box to pull the new IP. Am I missing something?
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: Sounds good for the windows part
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, still there?
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: so "ping 192.168.56.4" from windows works?
<madc|SPYnX> nope
<madc|SPYnX> destination host unreacbable
<madc|SPYnX> then request time out
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: yes, had to reboot my system after update to raring
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: strange, vm is up and running?
<madc|SPYnX> yup
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: does "ping 192.168.56.1" work (from windows)
<netman86> ah, I forgot to apply the changes for my static reservation. that'd do it...
<madc|SPYnX> yup
<jost_> what does "ping 192.168.56.4" on the linux machine tell you?
<madc|SPYnX> ok
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: and .1
<jost_> ?
<madc|SPYnX> not reachable
<madc|SPYnX> wait :) somethinsg is wrong i forgot one thing :D
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, .1 ok
<madc|SPYnX> :) but in windows not ok
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, should i put a netmask ?
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: sure? ;)
<madc|SPYnX> http://www.mediafire.com/view/?atfztxdy3ygt6f8
<madc|SPYnX> i mean gateway
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: no gateway.
<Litecoin_Messiah> hello, trying to get sendmail to work as it seems php's mail function is dependent on it. I am wondering which package is the best to use?
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, did you see the picture http://www.mediafire.com/view/?atfztxdy3ygt6f8
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: ping from windows to linux is working now? (yes to the picture)
<Litecoin_Messiah> i just did apt-get install sendmail
<madc|SPYnX> no :(
<foofoobar123> Hi. I just installed ubuntu-13.04 via the minimal cd. I'm now in the shell and installed unity
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, pinging 192.168.56.4 is not good...
<foofoobar123> When I run "unity" I get the message that the display :0 was not found
<foofoobar123> What can I do ?
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: that's odd.
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: can you copy the output of "arp -n" to a paste?
<jost_> !paste|madc|SPYnX
<ubottu> madc|SPYnX: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<betrayd> foofoobar123: you actually typed unity, a dispy manager should take care of that
<betrayd> display*
<foofoobar123> betrayd: so something is not working
<betrayd> or you're missing the login?
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: in windows it might be "arp -s"
<foofoobar123> betrayd: there is also the warning: WARNING: no DISPLAY variable set, setting it to :0
<foofoobar123> betrayd: missed the login? how should I run a command when I'm not logged in ?
<betrayd> the dm takes care of those
<betrayd> you can run from a tty
<foofoobar123> betrayd: I'm doing this
<betrayd> but not for the GUI
<foofoobar123> tty1
<betrayd> that explains those error messges
<foofoobar123> okay
<madc|SPYnX1> jost_, lost connection :(
<foofoobar123> What should I do?
<jost_> madc|SPYnX1: did you get my messages re paste?
<betrayd> you need to install a dm (display manager) preferably one you're used to or whatever buntu flavor of the month is
<betrayd> that will run unity after you've logged in
<madc|SPYnX1> jost_, HWaddress (incomplete
<betrayd> there might be a meta package, foofoobar123
<betrayd> !dm
<jost_> !paste|madc|SPYnX1
<ubottu> madc|SPYnX1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<madc|SPYnX1> paste.ubuntu.com/5680729
<foofoobar123> !dm
<foofoobar123> There is nothing about dm
<betrayd> yeah idk if they switched, have lxdm on this box
<foofoobar123> okay
<foofoobar123> so any further tipps?
<foofoobar123> I would google, but I dont have a browser here :D
<betrayd> oh ok
<madc|SPYnX1> jost_,
<foofoobar123> SHould I install x-server?
<foofoobar123> This is a display manager, right?
<jost_> madc|SPYnX1: just a sec
<betrayd> foofoobar123: theoretically once you have that dm, instead of calling unity from the command line, it'll be something like lxdm start
<arun_> hi guys i have a problem , my OS doesn't show up the login screen help me it only loads
<foofoobar123> betrayd: is x-server a dm ?
<arun_> hi guys i have a problem , my OS doesn't show up the login screen help me it only loads
<betrayd> foofoobar123: don't install yet, somebody might reply with 'aw just get this metapackage'
<foofoobar123> okay
<foofoobar123> then I'll wait
<arun_> please help help
<betrayd> foofoobar123:  yup, do some things or post in forum when you have time
<foofoobar123> no browser.. :D
<theadmin> foofoobar123: Common display managers are Lightdm, GDM and KDM
<betrayd> you got to get one a them text browsers
<theadmin> foofoobar123: an xserver alone isn't a display manager
<foofoobar123> theadmin: so I first have to install one of these and then I can start them how?
<arun_> hi guys i have a problem , my OS doesn't show up the login screen help me it only loads
<theadmin> foofoobar123: sudo service somethingdm start
<foofoobar123> theadmin: and does GDM work with unity?
<arun_> hi guys i have a problem , my OS doesn't show up the login screen help me it only loads
<arun_> hi guys i have a problem , my OS doesn't show up the login screen help me it only loads
<arun_> hi guys i have a problem , my OS doesn't show up the login screen help me it only loads
<FloodBot1> arun_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> foofoobar123: All of them work with all common desktops, LightDM is the one a regular Ubuntu install comes with
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, is this ok now
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: could you switch from "internal network" to "host only"?
<foofoobar123> theadmin: so starting the lightdm service worked. I got a screen where I had to login. But the screen looked very strange (some colors were not right).
<theadmin> foofoobar123: Video driver problem, maybe
<foofoobar123> Also giving my login information resulted in a change to a black screen and then I was imediatly thrown back to the login screen
<foofoobar123> so I could not login
<theadmin> foofoobar123: Then you don't have an actual desktop installed
<foofoobar123> theadmin: I installed "unity"
<foofoobar123> Or what do you mean
<theadmin> foofoobar123: Eh, I'm not sure that would work alone...
<foofoobar123> theadmin: what do I also have to install?
<theadmin> foofoobar123: Install the ubuntu-desktop package without recommends to get a sanely-working desktop
<theadmin> foofoobar123: With recommends if you want ALL the packages in a traditional Ubuntu install, is a bit excessive
<foofoobar123> theadmin: how can I exclude recommends?
<foofoobar123> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ..?
<theadmin> foofoobar123: sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install ubuntu-desktop
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, working 192.168.56.4
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, win7 ping 192.168.56.4 ok
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: sounds good :)
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, ping 192.168.56.1 from linux// no responding :(
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: probably due to firewall on the windows host
<madc|SPYnX> wew... /var/www works :)
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: great, all done? :)
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, not so... but it helps :) tnx bro
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: you're welcom
<jost_> +e
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, what is +e??
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: forgot it at "welcome"
<foofoobar123> theadmin: I installed the ubuntu-desktop now, what should I run to start it now?
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, how about lin to win... i already fixing my firewall
<madc|SPYnX> jost_, inbound rules.. ACtion = allow
<foofoobar123> trying a restart, brb
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: madc|SPYnX I don't have win 7 but you should be able to disable the firewall for the internal interface
<madc|SPYnX> ok copy.. tnx
<madc|SPYnX> pinging already :)
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: try http://goo.gl/l0iO1
<Guest20159> Hi! Can I install KDE and Cinnamon on my Ubuntu 13.04 install?
<jost_> madc|SPYnX: ah, missed your post :)
<linuxranger> What would you guys say is the best solution for running a local network FTP server on Ubuntu 13.04? I tried vsftpd and I found it almost impossible to get the permissions right. I don't need something that is THAT secure. Just want to share some media files with other PC's in my network.
<IdleOne> Guest20159: yes, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop cinnamon
<Guest20159> IdleOne, actually I dont want all the extra apps.. I just want the basics
<XLV> has anyone tried zfs on ubuntu? comments on stability/reliability?
<Arkhana> XLV: Well, you can always try it yourself...
<Arkhana> XLV: What is it, actually?
<Guest20159> Anyways to install the desktop only and not the games, kde apps etc
<XLV> Arkhana, sure, but troubleshooting with the TB of data i have, isnt the most straightforward or effortless
<IdleOne> Guest20159: the apps are what make the DE
<XLV> Arkhana, zfs? its a filesystem
<Arkhana> Guest20159: You can try another distro
<Arkhana> XLV: Ok, but from what OS?
<XLV> Arkhana, what you mean from what os? ubuntu
<Guest20159> IdleOne, I dont want the Kontact, Konversation, Amarok, K3B, kdegames
<Arkhana> XLV: I thought it was a os-specific fs
<Guest20159> IdleOne, Arkhana how about kde-plasma-desktop ??
<foofoobar123> So I just installed 13.04 on my macbook and it the unity gui works now.
<foofoobar123> But I think WLAN is not working, how can I see all networks in range over the terminal?
<IdleOne> Guest20159: that should work
<XjhK> .
<XjhK> hi all
<Arkhana> XLV: Burn everything that costs a lot of disk space and what you don't need to DVD's
<XjhK> how can I create a my own keyboard-layout on ubuntu 13.04?
<Arkhana> XjhK: Really your own? Or just another?
<XjhK> I'd like to modify italian layout
<XjhK> adding some character.
<XjhK> and replacing others.
<XLV> Arkhana, hmm.. 2TB on 4GB dvds.. i would need 500 dvds and it would take two weeks and three dvd writers to write them, then the dvds would bork the time i would need to access the damn files a few months ago
<Labyr|nth> Hello, I need a hand with a simple time comparison script. I'm not sure if my conditional is running correctly. I've tried string and arithmetic conditions, but my test echo won't run.
<Labyr|nth> http://pastebin.com/A6jcFX64
<Arkhana> XLV: do you really need that much disk space?
<XjhK> how I'd can do that?
<XLV> Arkhana, yes, i do, and more
<Arkhana> XjhK: Well, start programming
<XjhK> ?
<Arkhana> XLV: For what?
<XLV> Arkhana, what are you, the capacity police?
<XjhK> I've to program?
<Arkhana> XjhK: No
<Arkhana> I'm not the capacity police
<XLV> Arkhana, do you have anything to contribute to the question i asked, or you are just mumbling irrelevant shit?
<XjhK> I know in a directory there are all layout
<XjhK> but I don't know how I can modify those
<Arkhana> I'm just saying that it will be kinda hard to modify it
<XjhK> does a graphic program exist?
<XjhK> (that do that)
<Arkhana> Maybe, google for 'keyboard manipulation program'
<Guest53351> hey
<Guest53351> anyone,,,
<XjhK> I downloaded a .tar.gz archive that would do this
<Guest53351> Anonymous hackers,, may i speak to you
<XjhK> but I'm an ubuntu newbie
<XjhK> I don't know how I can install it
<Guest53351> i rronno how it works but mmmm
<Guest53351> okay i can see that
<xylon> Guest53351: I'm anonymous
<Guest53351> holly ,,,
<Arkhana> XjhK: what's the name of the prog?
<xylon> Guest53351: Not a hacker tho
<Guest53351> ehmmm mmm,,,,
<XjhK> Arkhana: http://code.google.com/p/keyboardlayouteditor/
<Guest53351> anonymous... how can we connect to your channel,.. what is the name of it
<xylon_> Guest53351: ?
<Arkhana> XjhK: Search in the software center
<XjhK> I also did it.
<XjhK> but I didn't find some
<XjhK> *anything
<XjhK> I apologize for my bad english XD
<Arkhana> XjhK: Wait a sec
<XjhK> OK
<Guest53351> can i ask a question up here guys ,,for anyone ,,,,where can i find annonymous hacker in some of these channel ..
<XLV> you cant
<DJones> Guest53351: Thats not really a topic for this channel
<XLV> you dont find them
<XLV> they find you
<xylon> Guest53351: What Da Heck are you trying to do?
<xylon> Guest53351: Go to some place like HackThisSite or HellBoundHackers if you want anonymous hackers
<mamece2> I only have 512 mb of ram, how long would it take to get past hte casper stage on an old machine
<Labyr|nth> Can anyone give a hand with a seemingly simple bash comparison issue?
<Guest53351> i'm trying to have some communication
<Guest53351> cz i'm a hacker too ,,, i know this is a wrong channel by the way
<xylon> Guest53351:  What type of hacker?
<Guest53351> this is my dream
<DJones> !ot | xylon Guest53351
<ubottu> xylon Guest53351: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest53351> a white hate ,,
<[L][U][C][K][E][> #HackThisSite
<xylon> Guest53351:  You only find the type that codes here
<XLV> fbi,gov is handling the communication for anonymous lately, try them
<xylon> DJones: KK
<Guest53351> thanx dude ,,
<XjhK> ...
<XjhK> Arkhana: are you here?
<Arkhana> Xjkh: Yes
<XjhK> what did you mean to me?
<Arkhana> XjhK: I'm still here
<khannnn> hi can someone help me figure out why my sublime text editor isnt launching?
<c1n3x2m7> does anyone know how to make windows 7 display chinese characters?
<XjhK> yep I understand it
<DJones> c1n3x2m7: ##windows for windows questions
<XjhK> but you said me "wait"
<xylon> <c1n3x2m7> : This is UBUNTU
<Arkhana> Xjhk: open a terminal session
<XjhK> OK
<XjhK> then?
<Arkhana> XjhK: type 'sudo -i'
<XjhK> made
<Arkhana> It will ask for your password
<XjhK> yep
<XjhK> after it?
<Arkhana> Apt-get install keyboardlayouteditor
<mamece2> how can i boot ignoring SATA slots?
<XjhK> it doesn't find packge.
<XjhK> *package
<Arkhana> XjkH: Well, here goes the hard way
<XjhK> why?
<Arkhana> XjhK: You have to make a working program from the .tar.gz
<Arkhana> I know how it works, so I will explain
<XjhK> how?
<auronandace> !checkinstall | XjhK
<ubottu> XjhK: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Arkhana> By compiling it
<Arkhana> XjhK: open the tar.gz and unpack it
<XjhK> made.
<Arkhana> Were did you unpack it?
<XjhK> no
<XjhK> I've just made it.
<Arkhana> Made?
<XjhK> make
<XjhK> (?)
<XjhK> so, I unpack it.
<XjhK> then?
<XjhK> *unpacked
<Arkhana> XjhK: what directory?
<XjhK> ?
<XjhK> in downloads directory
<Arkhana> In example: /home/example
<XjhK> I didn't move it
<Arkhana> What's you username?
<XjhK> samul
<Arkhana> 'ls /home/samul/Downloads
<XjhK> no
<XjhK> strangely
<XjhK> it's /home/samul
<Arkhana> What's in /home/samul?
<XjhK> the .tar.gz archive.
<Arkhana> Type 'ls /home/samul
<Arkhana> What does it say?
<XjhK> ?
<XjhK> oh, OK
<XjhK> I type it.
<XjhK> appears a >
<Arkhana> Nothing more?
<XjhK> no.
<XjhK> maybe I would've type home/samul
<XjhK> instead home/Samul
<XjhK> no.
<XjhK> also if I type with little s
<XjhK> appears only a >
<Arkhana> Hmm
<Arkhana> Ok, where did you unpack the .tar.gz? In the Downloads directory?
<XjhK> yep
<Gibu> test
<XjhK> strangely if I search in proprieties it sais /home/samul
<Arkhana> Ok, what's the exact name of the folder?
<XjhK> instead /home/samul/download
<Arkhana> The folder of the package?
<XjhK> KeyboardLayoutEditor-3.40.tar.gz
<XjhK> unpacked is simply KeyboardLayoutEditor-3.40
<Arkhana> Ok
<Arkhana> Now get in that folder
<XjhK> from terminal?
<Arkhana> No
<XjhK> OK, fisically
<XjhK> *physically
<Arkhana> Click on the file 'configure'
<XjhK> in unpacked or zipped?
<Arkhana> Unpacked
<XjhK> OK
<XjhK> there is not a configure file
<XjhK> so,I need to go. I'll return in a faw minutes.
<XjhK> *few
<XjhK> please if you can stay here
<Arkhana> XjhK: I'm going to quit. I will help you later
<XjhK> wait me.
<XjhK> Oh, OK.
<XLV> has anyone tried zfs on ubuntu? comments on stability/reliability?
<XjhK> so, I'll return soon.
<XjhK> bye ;)
<eq-> Why vertically maximized windows do not snap to screen edges?
<Spado> Hi everybody... I need some hints here
<xylon> Spado: howdy
<Spado> I tired installing Ubuntu on an USB drive, but I get awful graphics performance (ATI 4770) at the point I can't play a youtube video and my magic mouse is not performing well either (not precise, lags)
<Spado> sorry ati 5770*
<D3finition> Hi
<xylon> Spado: Which Ubuntu version?
<Spado> 13.04
<D3finition> 12.04 lts
<XjhK> ...
<XjhK> test
<XjhK> OK.
<xylon> Spado: You may want to try lighter Ubuntu variants, such as Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<xylon> Spado: or wait for someone who can help you
<xylon> Better than I can
<xylon> D3fenition: hello
<Spado> I come from the hackintosh world
<xylon> Spado: well then, welcome...to the Future!
<Spado> and I kinda tried how some operating systems perform just with their hardware... but is it really that ubuntu, the most common linux distro, doesn't perform well with an up-to-date (or almost) hardware like the 5770?
<OerHeks> ATI 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are bad supported by the ATI driver.
<xylon> Spado: I think it would probably be better on a HDD
<xylon> OerHeks its ATI 5xxx
<Spado> I can see that, but basically I will never get full performance like I used to get on Windows/Mac OS?
<xylon> Spado: Like I said, if you're running off USB Xubuntu or Lubuntu could be a better choice.
<Spado> I also tried installing the driver in the software center (without restarting, I don't know if I had to) but it didn't make a difference
<ovidiu_C> hi all, is there any chance to recover and ext4 partition mounted as swap accidentaly? the mount command gives me wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda6
<Spado> Thanks for that suggestion, the matter is: I could install on an HDD, but would that somehow succeed in giving me full video performance? I would think it has more to do with the actual driver rather than where my filesystem is
<arun_> guys my login screen doesn't pop and I can't even login , the OS loads for many minutes... I installed the Mac OS X theme so... please help me
<arun_> guys my login screen doesn't pop and I can't even login , the OS loads for many minutes... I installed the Mac OS X theme so... please help me
<eljoest> ovidiu_C: might want to try this: http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<baby> ciao a tutti
<baby> !list
<ubottu> baby: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ovidiu_C> eljoest: thanks but as I see now is not the superblock broken, I think is the partition
<jeffszusz> hi guys; I'm trying to change my DNS servers on ubuntu server 13.04 to google's public DNS because whatever i've got now isn't successfully resolving; unfortunately, the instructions i found on askubuntu don't appear to work. I tried editing resolv.conf but that says it will be overwritten, so i tried editing dhclient.conf and restarting but nothing changed.
<jeffszusz> anyone point me in a better direction?
<seronis> is it possible to just swap out the file explorer?
<rohdef> how is nginx able to start after I've run: # sudo service nginx stop # sudo aptitude purge nginx* and restarted my computer
<eljoest> jeffszusz: Google a nice howto: https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using (search "ubuntu" on the site)
<eljoest> ovidiu_C: you mean the whole partition was used as swap and now the partition table is gone?
<kinglaaa> Hi. Anyone in here using a laptop with intel/nvidia hybrid graphics? The new nvidia driver 319 is said to support this natively so no need for bumblebee.
<ovidiu_C> something like that
<ovidiu_C> :))
<Spado> anybody on ATI drivers?
<jeffszusz> eljoest: I know how the DNS servers work, and googled how to change those settings in 13.04, but the results I found and followed haven't been successful. Some are outdated from 12.04 but I tried them anyway and the only one specifically for 13.04 that I found was to edit dhclient.conf and that didn't get it done.
<seronis> jeffszusz: i just click on my wireless icon in the system tray and choose 'edit'.  Then select the network im connected to and in the IPv4 and IPv6 tabs enter the goog DNSs
<arun_> guys can anyone hear me
<arun_> ??
<jeffszusz> seronis: Yeah I do that on my desktop as well, this is a remote server with no GUI
<eljoest> jeffszusz: The howto ("Changing DNS server settings on Ubuntu") still works.
<arun_> guys can anyone hear me??
<arun_> guys can anyone hear me??
<kinglaaa> no
<kinglaaa> In Space no one hears you scream.
<arun_> hahaha
<seronis> and in IRC, people /ignore you the second you multi spam stuff
<eljoest> jeffszusz: The button text is just "options" instead of "edit"
<seronis> eljoest:  no buttons.. no gui
<jeffszusz> eljoest: it says to edit /etc/resolv.conf, but resolv.conf has a comment that says not to edit it manually because it will be overwritten
<eljoest> jeffszusz: please use the example for "Changing DNS server settings on Ubuntu"
<arun_> hey my login screen doesn't pop and the OS always loads a lot but doesn't pop the login screen help me please
<beak_> greetings, I wish to install ati drivers on my laptop, but when I do a search, there are many pages that discuss this. I do not know which ones to trust
<jeffszusz> eljoest: I don't have Network Manager because I'm on Ubuntu Server
<ovidiu_C> eljoest: any hope in recovering the data?
<beak_> Is there a definitive page that instructs to install ati drivers?
<OerHeks> arun_, simple, logout and you have the loginscreen, or go into system settings > user accounts > disable autologin
<arun_> OerHeks: no man I can't even login
<OerHeks> beak_, goto softwarecenter > software sources > last [tab]  additional drivers to install ati driver
<arun_> OerHeks: the thing is that I install a theme
<arun_> OerHeks: and it brought the result
<jeffszusz> I have followed the instructions for changing DNS using the command-line, editing the "prepend domain-name-servers" directive in dhclient.conf but those settings don't seem to have taken effect
<OerHeks> arun_, oke , your ..Xauthority might be owned by root, remove this file and you can get back in >>  http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?62084-Can-t-login-into-the-system&s=287bbb93656dee7c53625958a278db98&p=323637&viewfull=1#post323637  this is an Kubuntu answer, applies to ubuntu too
<eljoest> ovidiu_C: I'm guessing it's still there, otherwise the config shouldn't be overwritten
<eljoest> jeffszusz: I'm guessing it's still there, otherwise the config shouldn't be overwritten
<eljoest> ovidiu_C: sorry, wrong prefix. recovering the partition table is possible but tricky.
<seronis> jeffszusz: after editing the file you'll likely need to restart the network service  (i dont know how)
<jeffszusz> seronis: i restarted the whole computer. my dhclient.conf file is still reflecting my changes.
<eljoest> ovidiu_C: if you're lucky http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370121 will work
<beak_> OerHeks, There is no such option
<beak_> I have an ATI HD 3200 graphics card
<schnitzel--> i guys. i have an external subwoofer for my notebook. obv it does not work on ubuntu. anybody knows how to fix it?
<arun_> OerHeks: hey in this case the login screen is prompted but in mine not
<OerHeks> beak_, ATI 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are bad supported by the ATI driver.
<seronis> jeffszusz:   google says you should be editing  " /etc/resolv.conf"
<zoktar> Hello, im trying to get my network to start up before mounting anything after /, so that if a mount fails, i can still ssh in to the box, how do i change upstart for that?.
<OerHeks> beak_, arun_ then i have no clue :-(
<OerHeks> arun_,  ^
<arun_> OerHeks: yes
<arun_> OerHeks: please me man
<arun_> OerHeks: please help me man
<beak_> My computer does not give me the option to install ati drivers, so I will have to do it manually. I have an ati hd 3200 graphics card, 64 bit system. Which is a good document to follow?
<arun_> there is something error to load lmdm i guess
<OerHeks> arun_, all i can think of, is boot in recoverymode, ( hold shift @ boot to enter grub2 menu)  and remove the theme.
<Spado> I was wondering about ATI drivers too
<OerHeks> i am not fond of themes, they can break your system if they do not come from the official repository's
<arun_> ok
<arun_> How to restore the mdm files
<arun_> metacity .blah blah blah
<arun_> ??
<arun_>  please help me restore the theme
<Spado> Could somebody point out if there are ATI drivers for Unity :)?
<Carl_> Ohmygawd, Macpup is wayyyyy harder to use than I thought lol
<Carl_> Insanely fast though.
<Carl_> @spado/arun No idea friends
<BluesKaj> !ati | Spado
<ubottu> Spado: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<arun_> hey my login screen doesn't pop and the OS always loads a lot but doesn't pop the login screen help me please
<seronis> jeffszusz: more specifically the way i understood the instructions was you should edit resolv.conf then 'additionally' edit dhclient.conf before rebooting the service/computer
<OerHeks> Spado, check first on that page from BluesKaj if your ati 3200 is supported ( i think not)
<Carl_> So when you dual-boot, does it boot both OS's or...?
<jeffszusz> seronis: tried editing resolv.conf; reboot -does- rewrite it.
<jeffszusz> trying resolv.conf.d/base, will see if that works out
<arun_> hey my login screen doesn't pop and the OS always loads a lot but doesn't pop the login screen help me please
<arun_> hey my login screen doesn't pop and the OS always loads a lot but doesn't pop the login screen help me please
<arun_> hey my login screen doesn't pop and the OS always loads a lot but doesn't pop the login screen help me please
<FloodBot1> arun_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zastaph> how do I find the actual cause for "System program problem detected" dialog ?
<schnitzel--> i guys. i have an external subwoofer for my notebook. obv it does not work on ubuntu. anybody knows how to fix it?
<seronis> jeffszusz: im not clear minded enough to tell how significant it is.. but maybe  'man resolvconf'  can help too
<jeffszusz> seronis: changing resolv.conf.d/base worked wonders
<seronis> outstanding =-)
<XLV> schnitzel--, why wouldnt it work on ubuntu? its not like its software setting that makes it work, a cut off filter for freqs below a threshold are sent to the subwoofer
<jeffszusz> thanks for trying to help :)
<XLV> schnitzel--, ah, external... does it use analog sound out, digital, or usb?
<seronis> jeffszusz:  im only 2.5 weeks into using xubuntu.  more i try to help others more i'll learn in the process
<schnitzel--> XLV, http://www.ultrabookreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/external-subwoofer.jpg
<schnitzel--> XLV,  i am not sure...is it digital?
<platzhirsch> My music, pictures, etc. are on another hard-drive, which is encrypted. I have modified the .config/user-dirs.dir to point to them, unfortunately, after relogging in, the modifications in .config.user-dirs.dir are resetted to $HOME. It seems not to work if, at startup, the hard-drive is not decrypted, any idea how to approach this?
<XLV> schnitzel--, from the picture seems its just analog sound out
<XLV> schnitzel--, http://sonicmaster.asus.com/global/n5/features/
<ActionParsnip> platzhirsch: could make symlinks instead.
<platzhirsch> ActionParsnip: tried that already, same result.. unfotunately
<schnitzel-->   XLV  thats it....any ideas how to get it working?
<platzhirsch> is mounting the hard drive coupled with attempting to decrypt it?
<XLV> schnitzel--, it says in that asus page it involves hardware and software processing
<platzhirsch> if I could auto-mount it at start up without getting a prompt to enter the passphrase that would be a viable solution
<ActionParsnip> platzhirsch: so you deleted the standing folders and made symlinks? The current config of user-dirs.dir will be correct for your needs. I dont see how that can possible yield the same result in any way
<platzhirsch> ActionParsnip: yes, well I am not sure. But it seems the program parsing config-dirs.dir follows the symlink, which is not possible while the drive is unmounted/encrypted
<schnitzel--> thanks XLV . i am going to read everything i can find...:D
<ActionParsnip> platzhirsch: you mount the partition too, not the drive
<XLV> schnitzel--, if its some preculiar software used by asus and b&o http://www.icepower.bang-olufsen.com/en/news/news?id=40 then it will take specific linux sypport to make it work
<platzhirsch> ActionParsnip: true
<XLV> schnitzel--, http://askubuntu.com/questions/189304/no-sound-from-external-subwoofer-sonic-master-on-an-asus-n76vm
<ActionParsnip> platzhirsch: id have figured symlinks would be ok. is encryptfs mounted in fstab?
<schnitzel--> XLV,  yes. reading that right now. thanks
<platzhirsch> ActionParsnip: no, it seems like not
<ActionParsnip> platzhirsch: its one way to do it I guess. If the links are marked as 'bad' does the folder get redirected then?
<platzhirsch> ActionParsnip: I will try it with fstab. Redirected to where? I think not, I just receive an error
<platzhirsch> the side-effect is, that the Music, Pictures, etc. bookmarks are missing in nautilus
<ActionParsnip> platzhirsch: do you have the panel set to show?
<platzhirsch> ActionParsnip: Panel set? The upper bar?
<platzhirsch> yes..
<sanjeb> hello, need help... I started to format my external harddisk and stopped at 0.4% and it stopped to be detected. can someone help pls?
<ActionParsnip> platzhirsch: no, the bookmark style bar on the left.
<roasted>  Anybody familiar with the Power Statistics program? I noticed my battery capacity went from 5 hours to 2 hours on full charge, literally, within 3 days. In Power Statistics it says 96% charge, 48% capacity. I'm wondering if that capacity is something that can be changed with a power drain/charge of the battery or if that means my nearly-brand-new battery is already on the downward slope.
<sanjeb> cant find it on my ubuntu and windows sees it on device manager and cant do anything with it
<beak_> Does any one know the documentation to install ati drivers for ubuntyu 13? Some gave documents for 12, but that is not what I need
<sanjeb> want to format it
<ziorx> roasted: have a look at powertop
<platzhirsch> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: check the connection inside the system is solid (with system off). Also check you RAM is healthy
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: is the drive usb based?
<sanjeb> yes
<ActionParsnip> platzhirsch: then it should show bookmarks
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: why was that not in your initial question?
<roasted> ziorx: installing now.
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: why did I have to ask what connectivity the drive has?
<ziorx> with powertop you will be able to see which programms consume alot of engery
<jaknyn> I have installed an AMD catalyst driver, now my display manager isn't working. How do I uninstall it and use the default drivers?
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: is it usb3 or usb2?
<sanjeb> usb3
<jaknyn> 1
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: can you answer my other questions please
<sanjeb> Transcent is its brand
<sanjeb> it is well connected
<beak_> Is this a reliable document to install AMD drivers? http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/install-ati-amd-catalyst-drivers-in.html
<ActionParsnip> jaknyn: what radeon gpu do you have?
<sanjeb> RAM is healthy
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: can you answer my previous questions please
<roasted> ziorx: will powertop tell me simply what's using battery, or will it analyze the battery to tell me what kind of health status it has?
<sylar_5> sanjeb: what do you mean by "windows sees it in device manager but can't use it"? does it show up in disk manager at all or not?
<roasted> ziorx: I'm concerned that the battery itself is like, half shot somehow.
<sanjeb> it shows in the disk manager but not in the explorer
<ziorx> powertop will list which devices or programms use energy
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: in future. give as many details as possible. we cannot see your system so you have to fill us in, ok?
<ziorx> just run it via "sudo powertop"
<roasted> ziorx: nice. I'm a little more concerned about the health of the battery though.
<jaknyn> ActionParsnip: ATI Radeon HD 6450
<ziorx> hm okay
<ziorx> Do you use unity
<sylar_5> sanjeb: and how does it appear in disk manager?
<roasted> ziorx: I know, I'm looking it over now. I just wasn't sure if there was something else I can use powertop for to check the health.
<roasted> ziorx: yes
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: what is the output of: car /etc/issue
<ziorx> Well I can't help you then, sorry.
<sanjeb> ok, sorry im not that much smart on computer problems
<roasted> ziorx: why would the DE have anything to do with battery problems
<ActionParsnip> jaknyn: hmm, weird. should be ok. you can uninstall the package that gave the driver
<sanjeb> "car /etc/issue"?
<jaknyn> ActionParsnip: no, I downloaded it off the internet and ran it
<sanjeb> oh
<jaknyn> it was a catalyst driver
<MonkeyDust> sanjeb  cat /etc/issue
<sanjeb> 1 sec
<sylar_5> sanjeb: which OS are you currently using?
<ziorx> you can look into xfce4-power-manager
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: you still knew it was external. it coukd have been pata, sata, scsi, firewire or anything. it kunda makes a difference
<sanjeb> UBUNTU 12.04
<jaknyn> ActionParsnip: I don't know how to uninstall it. :(
<ziorx> this programm will tell you how your battery is doing
<ziorx> but I have to leave now
<roasted> ziorx: would that power manager simply let me control power usage, or would it give me detailed info on the battery condition
<roasted> oh I see
<roasted> thanks
<ziorx> both
<ActionParsnip> jaknyn: not sure using that method, there is a package to install it using ubuntu itself rather than manually downloading
<ziorx> xfce4-power-information will provide the information about your batterys life
<sylar_5> sanjeb: does the device and/or the partition appear in /dev ?
<jaknyn> ...
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: does the system have a make and model?
<beak_> It is increasingly clear that non-libre linux has wayy to many problems
<sanjeb> when I typed /dev it gave me the following "bash: /dev: Is a directory
<sanjeb> "
<sylar_5> ls /dev/sd*
<ActionParsnip> beak: depends on needs
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: have you tried in a usb 2 port?
<sanjeb> yes
<beak_> ActionParsnip, I wanted to install an amd/ati driver, and it seems to be like asking to split atoms.
<sanjeb> same result
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: does the system have a make and model?
<beak_> This is one of the many non-libre issues
<sanjeb> make or model?
<sylar_5> sanjeb: what does "ls /dev/sd*" return?
<ziorx> roasted: I found something else
<ziorx> try acpi -i
<ActionParsnip> beak_: there is a packaged version for amd drivers. you will need the legacy ppa one for 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxx gpus
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: both please
<sanjeb> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdd
<beak_> ActionParsnip, Where do I find it?
<ActionParsnip> beak_: do you have one of those GPUs?
<roasted> ziorx: thanks for the insight. I don't want to hold you up, but I'll give that a shot right now. :)
<beak_> ATI HD 3200
<ActionParsnip> beak_: you will find it online then
<beak_> ActionParsnip, Oh, you mean just instyall the right stuff?
<sanjeb> well, the device is a Transcend StoreJet 25H3
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: is your system a Dell, HP or something like that?
<sanjeb> USB 3.0
<sanjeb> 500 GB
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: the drive is moot
<ziorx> Well im gone now
<roasted> ziorx: looks like that does what the Ubuntu Power Statistics program does, because it gave me identical output via terminal with acpi -i..... Battery 0: design capacity 5139 mAh, last full capacity 2515 mAh = 48%
<sanjeb> its a Toshiba
<ActionParsnip> beak_: yes
<beak_> ActionParsnip, Oh thanks!
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: then that is the "make"
<sanjeb> NB510 Netbook
<sanjeb> oh, oks
<sylar_5> sanjeb: how many disks/usb keys/storages are connected to your computer?
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: that is the "model" which is what I asked you earlier.....right?
<sanjeb> yes
<sylar_5> sanjeb: (connected includes also internal drives)
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: toshiba always have dumb acpi implementations
<sanjeb> I have only the concerned device connected via USB
<sylar_5> ActionParsnip: He was formatting, and aborted it. I guess it's just not well-formatted.
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: set the usb to legacy mode, it may help
<sanjeb> the windows laptop is a Sony Vaio
<sylar_5> sanjeb: so there's no internal drive?
<ActionParsnip> sylar_5: that wouldnt mater, it is a fresh format which would remive any issue like thtlat
<sanjeb> how do I set the usb to legacy mode?
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: do you have the latest BIOS?
<sanjeb> how do I check for latest BIOS?
<sylar_5> sanjeb: did you try two different computers?
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: you could always eject the drive and format it in Windows, im guesing you want to use ntfs to allow you to use it in both OSes
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: check latest bios on manufacturers site. you are clearly not too hot with computers so I wouldnt bother
<sanjeb> there was a managing software in the device, I used it to format it and stopped it at 0.4%, then it stopped being read on computers
<sanjeb> Styler_5 , yes I tried it on an UBUNTU operated computer and on a windows operated computer
<Jeruvy> Trying to ping and cannot, and its not working.  Ping works everywhere else except IN to this box.
<sylar_5> sanjeb: install and start gparted - does your hdd appear in there (a device of the correct size, not /sda*) ?
<Jeruvy> Trying to ping and cannot..  Ping works everywhere else except IN to this box.  What is blocking these pings?  How do I ensure no firewall is running?
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: format it in windows is my suggestion
<sanjeb> @Styler_5 its an sda, going to install gparted now
<ActionParsnip> jeruvy: can you ping IPs or is it names and IPs you cannot ping?
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip only outbound works, I cannot ping into it (strickly IP)
<sanjeb> I want to format it on windows but I cant find a way to do that, only way I saw the device was through "device manager"
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb: ask in ##windows
<sanjeb> ok, thanks alot for your help :)
<seronis> Jeruvy: nearly every router i've owned blocks incoming pings by default
<seronis> check yours
<Jeruvy> seronis All pings on network (about 15 machines) work fine except this one box.
<seronis> ah.  not router then
<ActionParsnip> jeruvy: is the box running any server services?
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip its a server
<ActionParsnip> jeruvy: ok, what services does it give?
<linaro> hi
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip ssh sysklogd klogd smbd
<pc-moon> i have samsung ativ without kybord , i wanna install ubuntu , but i dont know how i change boot to usb
<ActionParsnip> jeruvy: can you ssh to the box?
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip yes
<ActionParsnip> jeruvy: then i wouldnt worry about ping. sounds like you are blocking icmp
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip I need to unblock it :)
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip I have 'sudo ufw disable' but that didn't help
<yofun> how do i install deb files via termial? the software center is slo
<yofun> slow*
<ActionParsnip> jeruvy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6995/how-to-enable-ufw-firewall-to-allow-icmp-response
<ActionParsnip> yofun: sudo dpkg -i filenane.deb
<ActionParsnip> jeruvy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1431990
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip, thanks, didn't help.
<beak_> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu no longer supports, even via ppa, ATI Radeon HD 3200. The official suggestion is to downgrade to 12.04 LTS to enable those drivers
<beak_> ActionParsnip, typical of non-libre Linux
<ActionParsnip> beak_: so you used this: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<ActionParsnip> jeruvy: you get the idea
<beak_> ActionParsnip, This strongly advises agains it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139644
<ActionParsnip> well, 12.04 is LTS
<beak_> ActionParsnip, I realize this is AMD's fault, not really Ubuntu
<SuperLag> Is there a way to rotate only a single page, of a multiple-page PDF?
<beak_> ActionParsnip, I had best install Trisquel
<beak_> Lesson learned
<ActionParsnip> beak_: i think their support is still a bit halfass, i always buy nvidia or intel
<SuperLag> Document Viewer/Evince doesn't seem to want to do it. If I rotate one page, it rotates them all. :/
<beak_> ActionParsnip, The nouveau group does well with Nvidia
<SuperLag> Acrobat Reader rotates them all, as well.
<beak_> ActionParsnip, I am impressed with nouveau, I had a desktop with them. But this proprietary crap is frustrating
<beak_> ActionParsnip, I mean desktop with a Geforce card
<beak_> (needs more coffee)
<BluesKaj> nouveau is better than most ppl think ,it's good alternative to the nvidia drivers that seem to be broken
<Dabloons> hello
<ActionParsnip> beak_: my 6150 has been flawless since gutsy
<SuperLag> beak_: I'm getting a Thinkpad W530. It has an Nvidia Quadro K1000M. I may have issues. Depends on if the BIOS will allow me to lock video to the Intel or the Nvidia, rather than forcing a dynamic switching between the two.
<beak_> ActionParsnip, My HP6535b ought to be flawless, but is clearly not
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, , well good luck with that
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, you'll definitely have issues onb  ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> superlag: look into bumblebee
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: what makes you say that? I've read that the BIOS/firmware gives you the option to pick one or the other... and if that's the case, then problem solved.
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, what you read and reality seem to be 2 different things with dual graphics atm ...some users can make it work with bumble bee and some can't , it's a tossup
<cellitux> hello, has someone experiences with ubuntu 12.10 and lenovo u410 touchpad?
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip ' iptables -F INPUT' worked.  Pings are working.    Thanks for the help.
<mobile> hey
<koramati> Hi
<ActionParsnip> jeruvy: why would you need ping so bad?
<mobile> was wondering if anyone is using irssi?
<mobile> It's my first time using a terminal IRC
<koramati> is any one know how to creations using Gparted
<th0r> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mobile> haha forgot about ubottu
<mobile> it's been a while
<koramati> i am unable to create extended  or logical partions using gparted
<koramati> is any one have idea
<sylar_5> koramati: how many partitions does the disk have?
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip, to monitor status.
<wilee-nilee> koramati, Take a screenshot of gparted and imagebin it.
<ActionParsnip> jeruvy: i see, id use an actual client app, something like snmp
<koramati> ok
<dmytro> history
<mobile> part
<koramati> wilee-nilee : how i can share image please
<sylar_5> koramati: upload it to some server and give a link
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | koramati
<ubottu> koramati: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<shock> koramati: use imgur.com
<koramati> Hi All,
<koramati> http://imgur.com/14TrbP9  -this the link
<koramati> could you please have a look and advise me
<Ben64> how much ram do you have
<sylar_5> koramati: you can only have 4 partitions
<koramati> like windows we can't go for multple partions ?
<sylar_5> but: an extended partition can hold additional partitions (like /dev/sda2 is holding /dev/sda5
<koramati> ok , great .
<sylar_5> koramati: your /dev/sda3 partition is completely empty?
<koramati> how i can create it
<sylar_5> sry meant /dev/sda4
<sylar_5> the one you labled "Movies"
<koramati> yes ,
<sylar_5> koramati: delete it, create an extended partition using all the available space
<koramati> can i make this as extended
<sylar_5> then you can create partitions inside it
<wilee-nilee> koramati, Are you on a live session you have mounted partitions.
<Ben64> what
<Ben64> you do not need to delete sda4
<sylar_5> wilee-nilee: sda4 is not mounted
<koramati> actually , i am not getting the option to make extended partion
<Ben64> koramati: don't delete sda4 unless you want all that data gone forever
<wilee-nilee> sylar_5, Did I say it was?
<sylar_5> Ben64: it's empty
<Ben64> the problem is that swap is using the extended partition all to itself
<koramati> i deleted
<sylar_5> wilee-nilee, sry, thought it was a question
<Ben64> need to delete that, optionally extend sda1, and make the end of the drive a big extended partition and you can fill it however you wish
<koramati> still i am not seeing that option to make extended
<Ben64> because as i said, the swap is using the extended partition
<Syria> When I boot my ubuntu 12.04 LTS I get GNU grub menu and the first two options lead me to shell with intframes this and it doesn't boot !! please tell me what to do !
<koramati> yes
<wilee-nilee> koramati, You want the partitions in numerical order from left to right, what ever you do here you want to end with this being the case.
<Ben64> that matters not wilee-nilee
<sylar_5> koramati: do you have a second computer which you could use to chat?
<wilee-nilee> Ben64, It does as far as basic adjustments in gparted.
<koramati> i am looking how i can create multiple partions with  unalocated  space
<sylar_5> because i'd suggest to boot into gparted live cd, to convert the swap to be not in an extended partition
<koramati> currently only one machine
<sylar_5> koramati: you can only have 4 partitions, and max. 1 of them can be extended
<koramati> ok
<sylar_5> (and partitions inside the extended partition don't count to this)
<Ben64> koramati: i've already explained
<koramati> so from here i can't rt
<koramati> need to go from boot
<Ben64> what?
<koramati> to create extended partion
<Ben64> you're not making sense
<koramati> Ben64 : i got the answer
<sylar_5> your /dev/sda2 is an extended partition, /dev/sda5 is a swap partition inside /dev/sda2j
<koramati> yes
<sylar_5> you need to change this so that at this place there is only one primary swap partition
<sylar_5> then, you can create an extended partition at the unallocated place (using all space there is)
<sylar_5> and then you can create partitions inside this extended partition
<koramati> yes , correct
<koramati> now i can't delete .need to change this from boot
<koramati> i am rt
<litropy> Hi, all. Running sudo apt-get update results in 404 errors from server; see paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5681439/
<sylar_5> koramati: you should boot from a live cd
<koramati> Many Thanks all
<koramati> wonderful advises
<pero_p_> could anyone here help me about maxima?
<Ben64> koramati: you just have to turn off swap... its not hard
<koramati> ok
<koramati> let me try now
<litropy> And full paste of command result here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5681449/
<sylar_5> koramati: yes, sorry, forgot you can turn it off without rebooting... -.-
<koramati> i turned it off
<sylar_5> (gotta go)
<carcinogen75> Hello guys. Is there any tool for linux to monitor adding lines to file and process these lines?
<koramati> Ben64 ,Sylar_5 :what is the nexe step
<AaronMT> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<shock> koramati: Sylar_5 left
<koramati> yes , sorry
<koramati> Ben64 :still not able to delete extended partition
<koramati> any suggestion
<bean> koramati, use fdisk and delete it?
<MonkeyDust> koramati  boot from a live cd or usb, then delete it
<koramati> got some thing .let me try and let you know
<th0r> koramati, did you delete the logical partition?
<SymeonT> hi! any nice program for screencast in Ubuntu? thnx
<Mavrik> kazaam probably
<beak_> How do I install the opensource version of ati-radeon hd 3200 drivers?
<MonkeyDust> info kazam
<MonkeyDust> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (raring), package size 879 kB, installed size 2411 kB
<koramati> I did it
<koramati> thanks a lot
<koramati> and last one  , what is the best video editor for ubuntu
<litropy> Alrighty. So why would I suddenly be getting 404 errors upon apt-get update?
<litropy> From Ubuntu's servers no less?
<MonkeyDust> koramati  pitivi, openshot
<MonkeyDust> litropy  because you have !eol sources you don't know of
<litropy> Here's a terminal paste: for ya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5681449/
<koramati> MonkeyDust :Many thanks
<litropy> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> beak_, you posted this url to actionparsnip a while ago, does answer #5 work ? >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139644 else there is no solution for ATI 3xxx cards, too old.
<OerHeks> beak_, ATI 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are no longer supported by the ATI driver.
<MonkeyDust> litropy  for a start, i see lucid in that list
<beak_> OerHeks, I want the opensource drivers, not proprietary
<MonkeyDust> !lucid | litropy
<ubottu> litropy: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<OerHeks> beak_, read your own post, answer #5
<blocky_> hi, I'm trying to install 12.04 to a brand new intel SSD and I am seeing the error ubi-partmon failed with exit code 10
<beak_> Ubuntiu does not have it
<blocky_> I originally told ubiquity to use the entire disk, but when that failed I have tried manually partitioning from gparted
<blocky_> it says to look in syslog but I don't see any useful status messages there
<blocky_> my console is getting a lot of messages like this: EXT2-fs (loop1): error: ext2_lookup: deleted inode referenced: 98390
<zjace> Um...I have a question. I have a ThinkPad Twist with ubuntu on it and the touch screen cant scroll and it there are some other issues with it. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<litropy> MonkeyDust, I see. Unfortunately, I can't edit my sources.plist at the moment, because for some reason my filesystem is in read-only mode. I'm actually SSH'ed in. Upon boot, all I get is an underscore after the Ubuntu logo with the dots shows. Dmesg has some interesting things, like init: failsafe-x main process (1422) terminated with status 1
<rlcbm> see this i need help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2146749
<linelevel> Hi guys. I'd like to install 12.04 LTS  with full disk encryption (not just /home) on my hard drive, but install the boot loader on a USB stick. I can't find any guides for the latter (booting from USB). Can anyone point me to a resource on how to do this? I then plan to install Windows in a separate partition so that without the USB stick, the computer will autoboot into Windows.
<litropy> Dmesg paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5681536/
<Husar> Hi, how safe is encryption buid in installation process in Ubuntu?
<XxxTilllYxxX> How does one join another channel?
<MonkeyDust> XxxTilllYxxX  /join #channel
<PhatDong> Does anyone know much about stepper motor drivers?
<bekks> XxxTilllYxxX: "/join #anotherchannel"
<PhatDong> and cnc machines in general with Ubuntu
<XxxTilllYxxX> Thanks
<PhatDong> hello?
<PhatDong> Ubuntu bot, where art thou?
<PhatDong> Hello?
<PhatDong> is anyone there?
<tucemiux> anyone here ever installed an nvidia card in ubuntu?  Should I be using nvidia's drivers downloaded from their website or should I use the ubutu repo?  Which one works better?
<jrib> !nvidia | tucemiux
<ubottu> tucemiux: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<litropy> Man. Now I'm getting kernel panics during boot.
<tucemiux> jrib, i guess my real question is,  is there a difference from installing a video card driver donwloaded from nvidia.com as opposed to using what's in the repos?
<jrib> tucemiux: using the repositories means you get automatic updates through the package manager
<jrib> tucemiux: the drivers are the same drivers, they're just packaged in the repositories
<tucemiux> jrib, true but were talking about manufacturer, closed source sofware,  not open source
<jrib> tucemiux: yes...
<jtt> hello :) i've got a little bug here : on xubuntu my mouse don't allow me to clic outside the current windows (my clic aren't recorded)
<tucemiux> now im in text mode, anyone know how to get back the GUI ?o.O
<th0r> tucemiux, startx ?
<jrib> tucemiux: why are you in text mode...?
<jtt> but my touchpad does (after i unplugged the usb)
<sylar_5> tucemiux: strg+alt+F7 or F8?
<tucemiux> jrib, looks like my xserver is hoseed
<jrib> tucemiux: you installed the nvidia drivers?  Using the repositories?
<sylar_5> jtt: logout, login?
<lars> I'm having trouble installing Kubuntu 12.04
<lars> Is there an expert here who can help me?
<sylar_5> lars: please tell your exact problem
<MonkeyDust> !ask | lars
<ubottu> lars: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tucemiux> jrib, no - i attepmted to install the binary driver - wanted to know if it matter from which source i installed before I kept troubleshooting the binary drivers - now i just want to get a gui so i can use add/remove
<lars> ok
<lars> The installation process was going well until I got to the Partition stage...
<jrib> tucemiux: you can't use add/remove if you didn't install through the repositories, you'd have to consult nvidia's documentation on how to remove them
<jtt> sylar_5 already tried... i rebooted too, but it don't change anything
<lars> The stage called "Prepare Partitions" caused me a lot of problems....
<sylar_5> lars: just ask your question
<lars> The computer did not recognize any devices
<lars> So there was not recognizable root directory
<lars> And the computer told me we cannot proceed with the installation without a root directory
<Droide3> hi
<linelevel> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS so that it boots from a USB drive rather than my hard drive. To clarify, I plan to install Ubuntu on my hard drive, I just want it to boot from USB (using grub2). Can anyone help?
<Droide3> was haltet ihr davon
<lars> I'm doing the same thing
<Droide3> ach falsch
<lars> I'm trying to install 12.04 with my USB jump flash
<sylar_5> lars: do you have access to a console?
<lars> I already created a bootable flash drive with an ISO of Kubuntu 12.04 on it
<lars> Yes, of course
<sylar_5> lars: what does ls /dev/sd* tell you?
<lars> I'm using 11.04 right now
<sylar_5> oh, sry
<sylar_5> lars: i meant: a console on the booted live cd/key
<gmachine_24> Greetings. Running 10.04LTS - a Gateway NV76R notebook; want to at least disable touchpad while typing; can't figure out how.
<sylar_5> linelevel: ask your question: what's your problem?
<lars> Oh shit
<MonkeyDust> lars  mind your language
<lars> I can't seem to access my Konsole
<gmachine_24> hey hey none of that
<IdleOne> !language | lars
<ubottu> lars: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lars> woops
<Jack> hello
<lars> ls /dev/sed*   is that it?
<sylar_5> gmachine_24: synaptics driver?
<sylar_5> lars: it lists all divices in /dev which start with sd
<sylar_5> lars: ls /dev/sd*
<Basil1x1> 12.04 here.  How can I upgrade to 13.04 without reinstalling everything?
<sylar_5> not sed*
<gmachine_24> sylar_5: actually, I've no clue
<linelevel> sylar_5: That is my question. I don't know where to start. I've googled but can't find a guide anywhere to installing Ubuntu such that it is installed on the hard drive but boots from USB.
<MonkeyDust> Basil1x1  sudo do-release-upgrade
<lars> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sda6
<Basil1x1> That's it?  I am now extremely annoyed with myself.
<lars> I unplugged the jump drive
<sylar_5> lars: this is the machine you want to install the system to, executed from a booted live key?
<Basil1x1> Thanks, and TTFN
<lars> A booted jump drive
<lars> I want to install it onto this computer using my jump drive
<sylar_5> lars: boot from the key and then call ls /dev/sd*
<sylar_5> lars: it'll tell which disks have been detected
<lars> I also created a bootable DVD, but I have doubts that is works, because it's not a true ISO image, because of a minor problem I had when I burned with with Nero on Windows
<sylar_5> linelevel: so you need a complete guide to install? just burn a live cd, boot from it and run the installer
<MonkeyDust> lars  you have !md5 check the iso
<MonkeyDust> lars  you have to !md5 check the iso
<linelevel> sylar_5: To clarify: I want to install Ubuntu (with a LUKS LVM for encryption) on my internal hdd, and grub2 on a USB stick. Then I plan to install Windows (as a decoy) so that if someone boots my laptop without the USB stick, it will autoboot straight into Windows.
<linelevel> sylar_5: I've got the LUKS LVM figured out, just not the booting via grub2 from USB.
<Alina-malina> Hello all! What is the best file(image) storage or imagehosting server for ubuntu with option to use images in  website without glitches and images always appear?
<lars> I don't understand what you want me to do, Sylar.  I can't boot this current 11.04 system from my bootbable jump drive
<MonkeyDust> Alina-malina  ubuntuone can be used that way
<Alina-malina> MonkeyDust, thanks!
<sylar_5> linelevel: never used manually edited grub2, sry
<lars> You want me to just connect the bootable USB flash drive and then do the ls command again?
<Arkhana> linelevel: I can help you
<foofoobar123> Hi, I just installed i3 via the repositories, how can i start it now?
<sylar_5> lars: no. so you are stuck at where your system should boot from the jump drive?
<basil1x> Well... that didn't work.  sudo do-release-upgrade returns 'no new ... found'
<lars> Actually, my system froze a few times when I tried to boot from the jump pdrive
<MonkeyDust> basil1x  try adding -d
<lars> but when I tried it on the 5th or 6th time, it worked
<lars> it booted from the jump drive
<gmachine_24> Greetings. Running 10.04LTS - a Gateway NV76R notebook; want to at least disable touchpad while typing; can't figure out how.
<lars> and the installation fprocesss worked
<lars> ...until I got to the Partitiion stage
<basil1x> That worked.  TY
<wilee-nilee> lars, Grub can be set up on a usb and boot OS's, used to be more hits on the web before all the usb loaders become available. You could just user supergrub.
<lars> that's when it couldnt recognize any of my devices
<MonkeyDust> lars  partitioning is the hardest part, when trying to get familiar with linux
<foofoobar123> any hints?
<sylar_5> lars: do you have a 2nd machine you could use for irc?
<ur00pl> hi
<lars> Yes, but my Windows computer has malware on it, so I can't go online
<ur00pl> after i did aticonfig, the desktop loads but there is no unity or anyhting like that
<lars> I can't do anything at the "Prepare Partitions" stage
<lars> There are no recognizable devices to partition
<sylar_5> lars: at this point, I need to know what ls /dev/sd* says. when it's booted from the usb drive.
<lars> But I had inserted the bootable DVD, too
<lars> That might explain why the installation was working, after my previous unsuccessful attempt with the flash drive alone
<sylar_5> lars: I need to know what is in your /dev folder while you have booted from the live system
<EmmEight> Hello!
<sylar_5> ur00pl: what do you see instead?
<lars> At the bottom the computer said "Device for Boot Loader Installation:  /dev/sda"
<foofoobar123> I just installed i3 via the repositories, how can i start it now?
<lars> When I was at the "Prepare Partitions" screen
<ur00pl> sylar_5, nothing
<MonkeyDust> lars  /dev/sda is the HDD, sda1 sda2 etc are its partitions
<ur00pl> sylar_5, hitting alt+clt  t works though
<lars> ok, that's good, right?
<ur00pl> sylar_5, this is after i did aticonfig
<sylar_5> lars: i need to know the exact contents of the folder, (all elements starting with sd)
<lars> I just showed them to you
<sylar_5> ur00pl: access console, run startx
<lars> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sda6
<MonkeyDust> lars  in a terminal, type sudo apt-get instal pastebinit;sudo fdisk -l;parted -l|pastebinit
<sylar_5> lars: /dev does not contain files on your hard drive. it contains your devices. this means its contents change when you boot a different system
<MonkeyDust> lars  in a terminal, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit;sudo fdisk -l;parted -l|pastebinit    <-- correction
<lars> ok
<MonkeyDust> lars  and paste the url here
<johnjohn1011> ubuntu 13.04 is definitely much faster than 12.04
<lars> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<lars> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<lars> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<lars> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<lars> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> lars: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lars> Disk identifier: 0x91119111
<MonkeyDust> lars  no, type parted -l|pastebinit and paste the url here
<we6jbo> ' to produce this quit message.
<lars> Monkey, that command does not work
<therms> add additional hard drive (that prior to removal used to be part of an mdadm array) to ubuntu server, server "freezes" at black screen once past grub.  Remove hard drive server boots fine.
<therms> tips?
<therms> using 12.10
<lars> Can I just install Windows onto this computer and create the partitions with FAT32 in order to install Kubuntu 12.04?
<bekks> lars: No.
<bekks> lars: Ubuntu isnt installable on FAT filesystems.
<sylar_5> lars: then post the output of parted -l and fdisk -l to any text-posting platform (pastebin, etherpad, ...) and give us a link
<Arkhana> bekks: I thought it is
<bekks> Arkhana: It never was, and never will be :)
<lars> I dont know how to do that, Sylar
<testusr> I've got this problem and noe noe wants to answer me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2102093
<MonkeyDust> lars  what command does not work?
<lars> parted -l|pastebinit        does not work  Monkey
<sylar_5> lars: http://pastebin.com/
<sylar_5> lars: copy-paste the output of these 2 commands ( "sudo parted -l" "sudo fdisk -l" )
<MonkeyDust> lars  simply parted -l and paste the outcome to pastenbinit
<MonkeyDust> it hard to explain something simple :)
<lars> Ok, sylar, I shall do that....
<seronis> MonkeyDust: didnt know about the 'pastebinit' script.  thank you  (things like this really need mentioned in the installer splash screens)
<seronis> now how do i find the location of that script?
<seronis> (to upgrade it)
<ThinkT510> seronis: its a program you install with apt-get
<seronis> well it was preinstalled with xubuntu then. figure something that trivial would be a script, not a program
<ThinkT510> !info pastebinit | seronis
<MonkeyDust> seronis  pastebinit is a command
<ubottu> seronis: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-4ubuntu1 (raring), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<lars> I posted them both, Sylar
<James_Epp> I cannot seem to find an answer to this situation: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2146732
<seronis> that doesnt tell me where its located on my system =-)
<sylar_5> lars we need the url
<MonkeyDust> seronis  type which pastebinit
<lars> What url?
<lars> You mean where I posted them?
<seronis> i tried 'find'.   'which' seems like an odd search name but ok
<MonkeyDust> seronis  see what 'which' does
<sylar_5> lars: yes
<sylar_5> lars: after submitting, you should have received a url like http://pastebin.com/p1q6XpTJ
<seronis> just did.  it worked perfectly.  just was a non obvious command name for a new xubuntu user
<sylar_5> lars: with a different id after the /
<gmachine_24> OK, well, not that anyone asked but the way to disable the touchpad while typing is by using syndaemon; man syndaemon for the details.
<dogbert2> can anyone explain this: http://pastebin.com/RQkGGK2B
<lars> http://pastebin.com/z2DysLh4
<MonkeyDust> seronis  there's also 'whereis'
<lars> http://pastebin.com/sP8qbVg4
<zjace> Does anyone know how to fix the scroll on a touch screen in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !touch | zjace
<ubottu> zjace: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<zjace> Um its a laptop.,,
<lars> damn, I just connected my jump drive
<zjace> With a touch screen...does that still apply
<lars> I thought my jump drive was already connected
<sylar_5> MonkeyDust: you continue with lars, I don't know what info you wanted to get from this.
<lars> Is that a problem, the fact that I did all that stuff without my jump drive connected?
<zjace> MonkeyDust: Its a laptop with a touch screen. Does that still apply?
<ThinkT510> lars: jump drives makes me think of hyperspace travel, did you mean usb sticks
<sylar_5> lars: no
<sylar_5> lars: you just listed all partitions connected to the pc at the moment you typed the command
<lars> Ok, good
<blocky_> trying to install 12.04 from a usb drive onto a new SSD and running into this: Input/output error while determining whether /dev/sda1 is mounted.
<blocky_> anyone know what could be causing this?
<dogbert2> can anyone explain this: http://pastebin.com/RQkGGK2B
<cnf> can anyone tell me which pam file i need to edit to affect only local console login?
<sylar_5> lars: I don't know what MonkeyDust was expecting to see from this. to me, the problem only appears after you have booted from the live medium
<abc> can any1 tell me how to install oracle 10g on ubuntu 13.04?
<lars> Yes, I can't access my partitions at the "Prepare Partitions" stage of the installation process
<mikkle> Question about NAS: If you buy a two bay enclosure, can you use it with just ONE drive?
<lars> May be a I need to format my hard drive and create the partitions before I start installing 12.04?
<arlosmar> hello. is it possible to use ctr tab to change tabs in thunar please?
<sylar_5> lars: that's why it'd be great if we could talk while you have booted from cd
<abc> i want to install oracle on ubuntu13.04
<sylar_5> lars: that's what "prepare partitions" is supposed to do
<dogbert2> hmmmmph
<sylar_5> lars: do you have a smartphone or tablet?
<lars> I need to install Service Pack 3 and run virus scans before my Windows computer can go online
<cnf> pam always gives me a headache :P
<mong> abc: ubuntu is not a supported installation os for oracle 10g
<lars> I have a cell phone
<sylar_5> lars: a smartphone?
 * dogbert2 goes Ho, Ha, Ha, Guard, Turn, Parry, Dodge, Spin, Ha, Thrust!
<lars> No, a cell phone with texting
<abc> mong...then what's d solution, mate?
<lars> But I rarely text on my cell phone, It's too old school for that
<mong> abc: you can ask oracle support, or you can run oracle linux (or any other supported distro)
<lars> it's an old cell phone
<sylar_5> lars: then boot from cd, start the browser, and use this: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<sylar_5> lars: i'm asking for something that could connect to irc ;)
<abc> mong : do i need to change ma os then?
<abc> which I can't
<mong> abc: not if you use a virtual machine :)
<lars> Oh yeah
<cnf> hmm, i want to configure my system to only ask for passwords when you log in from a local console
<cnf> just need to get my head around pam to do it
<lars> I could try the test instead of the installation, right?
<abc> mong :can you explain a bit for me....
<bekks> abc: I told you everything about it today, already.
<abc> if i can use a virtual machine on top of ubuntu?
<abc> bekks u neva mentioned the virtual machine thing
<sylar_5> lars: when you boot from the live cd, it should ask you "install or try"
<bekks> abc: you can just run a vm with a supported OS.
<lars> Yes, so I choose "Try" instead of install, right?
<sylar_5> lars: use try. from there, you should be able to start a web browser
 * dogbert2 does all his testing in VM's
<lars> ok, I'll do that
<sylar_5> and then you can access the webchat
<sylar_5> and join this channel again
<lars> ok, sylar.....
<abc> means ubuntu will be having it's own virtual machine flavor....right?
<xing> 我撫摸自己!!
<bekks> abc: no.
<mong> abc: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<xorred> anyone got any idea why in ANY folder LS produces 091.189.089.122.00443-010.000.002.015.60279?
<arlosmar> hello. is it possible to use ctr tab to change tabs in thunar please?
<abc> mong :thanks
<OerHeks> xorred sounds like encrypted, or damaged
<nnG> saaalve!!!
<ThinkT510> abc: you do realise that running it in a vm still means we can't offer you support since its still not a ubuntu issue?
<xorred> OerHeks rm -rf fixed it :D
<abc> I agree on that part thinkt510
<abc> but I hope when the virtual machine is gonna interact with the host machine...
<xing> 我撫摸自己!!
<abc> every instruction to hardware is passed thru host machine
<abc> right?
<OerHeks> !cn | xing
<ubottu> xing: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ThinkT510> abc: its not a ubuntu issue therefore no support here
<xing> 我撫摸自己
<abc> and this would not hamper the functionality of oracle instance that would be currently launched....
<abc> ThinT510 : did you get what I am saying?
<ThinkT510> abc: a vm obviously will perform less capably than real hardware
<dogbert2> ThinkT510, yeah, but it's a great way to test stuff w/out wrecking existing operating systems :)
<abc> ThinkT510 : I agree on that part....
<cnf> so no one that can help me out with pam a bit?
<abc> but it will behave as it is while run time....
<abc> performance issue might be there....
<OerHeks> dogbert2, with a few exceptions, true (like videodrivers & wireless)
<abc> that is the slowness of oracle cursors....
<mong> abc: well, hopefully this is not production :P
<bekks> abc: It will not behave like Ubuntu. And all those issues can be solved, witha reasonable configuration, of the vm, the guest OS, and the RDBMS.
<dogbert2> OerHeks, I use VirtualBox to test various IDS products and code...:)
<cnf> production, we run everything in VMs
<dogbert2> if I mess up, just delete the VM and try again :)
<cnf> dogbert2: snapshots
<Unirgy> hi, in `ps -o ??` what is the identifier of current, NOT cumulative cpu utilization? thanks
<dogbert2> cnf...well, I usually don't mess up all that much...besides, loading from ISO images always faster than CD/DVD :)
<abc> bekks : that is where i needed to focus
<ThinkT510> abc: i'm just trying to tell you that setting up something in a vm doesn't make this a ubuntu issue, so you'll have to look for help with it elsewhere (we can help you getting vm software installed but thats where it stops)
<swordfish_> Hello everyone I'm trying to push an application for ubuntu touch on the launchpad. I already set up everything but i keep getting an error message when i try to push to trunk. I can upload new branches, but cant work with trunk... Any help would be appreciated :) ...
<dogbert2> hey OerHeks, can you look at this: http://pastebin.com/RQkGGK2B
<abc> ThinkT510 : okay, whichvm do i need to install?
<bekks> abc: First, you have to get all that up and running. After that, you can care about problems in your setup.
<bekks> abc: Virtualbox.
<bekks> abc: Follow the installation instructions on the official vbox site.
<abc> the one that mong mentioned; right?
<bekks> abc: www.virtualbox.org
<ThinkT510> !cookie | bekks
<ubottu> bekks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bekks> abc: Thats the official site.
<abc>  thanks...checking...
<vitimiti> nighty night
<xkernel> is there a way to login to Ubuntu with Certificate installed on USB flash memory and password at the same time??
<abc> I think I need to go now....
<abc> thank you gentlemen....
<abc> I will come back with virtual box installed on ma machine
<abc> bekks, mong, ThinkT510 : thankyou  guyzz...
<dogbert2> hmmmm
<Lukario45> My god i fainted when i saw this channel
<number-7> how come if i type echo $LINES it shows me 24 25 whatever, but LINES is not automatically exported?
<number-7> ok, how come LINES is not automatically exported?
<number-7> how does a program get the number of lines on an xterm?
<cnf> xkernel: with pam, if you can figure it out :P
<cnf> ARGL, pam driving me nuts >,<
<DiegoNolan> Anyone know how to solve the unable to login in problem?  Using gdm is not working
<OerHeks> DiegoNolan, your ..Xauthority might be owned by root, remove this file and you can get back in >>  http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?62084-Can-t-login-into-the-system&s=287bbb93656dee7c53625958a278db98&p=323637&viewfull=1#post323637  this is an Kubuntu answer, applies to ubuntu too
<DiegoNolan> i Tried that.  I maved in to a backup  mv ~/.Xauthority ~/.Xauthority.backup
<OerHeks> DiegoNolan, oh, then i have no clue, this answer is working for most users with this issue
<woutersimons> DiegoNoaln can you logg in to console with the same credentials
<th0r> DiegoNolan, are you sure that moved the file? If it is owned by root you will have to use sudo
<DiegoNolan> dmm
<OerHeks> for same credentials he should restore that backup
<DiegoNolan> it was back so i romoved it again
<DiegoNolan> maybe this will work
<OerHeks> it is re-generated on boot...
<DiegoNolan> nope
<DiegoNolan> this is a pretty infuriating issue
<m1chael> i bought a new asus laptop. i am experiencing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1172151 .. when will this fix make it to a release?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172151 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:0032 ASUS F75A wi-fi disabled by hardware switch" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<UBlondie> when it states to make a file 'writable', what exactly does that mean?  ...ie. File in question has permissions: -rw-r--r--  ...is that enough?  should it ideally have  -rw-rw-rw-  ?
<xkernel> cnf, it's just uses a USB serial number to authenticate?? http://linuxconfig.org/linux-authentication-login-with-usb-device
<UBlondie> trying to change it using chmod (and sudo chmod) were completely ineffective (and didn't come up with any errors)
<cnf> xkernel: i use TOTP myself
<cnf> xkernel: but it's just pam configuration
<cnf> which i am having a problem with myself, atm :P
<cnf> xkernel: what from that article isn't working?
<UBlondie> ...I was also able to edit the contents of the file using gedit by the way ...so in that context it seems 'writable'
<DiegoNolan> well can i change my keyboard to programmer dvorak via cmomand line, else i'm going to take 5 days to back these files up in qwerty
<xkernel> cnf, didn't try it yet but I see it's identifies a USB device S/N and UUID to authenticate it
<cnf> yes...
<xkernel> cnf, this can be easily evade by a microcontroller  or fake device,  I'm looking for something that fetches certificate from the USB
<cnf> why? i think it's kinda stupid anyway
<cnf> 1)  physical access means it is too late, really, anyway
<cnf> it's far easier booting from usb than faking usb ID's
<cnf> 2) doesn't work remote
<cnf> 3) TOTP is FAR easier, and works remote
<servvs> okay so i made the terrible decision today to upgrade to 13.04, I have to revert to the live disc because I am not able to use internet and my video looks terrible, my resolution is way down. Is this a common issue with 13.04 not installing the proper drivers?
<cnf> xkernel: and 4) TOTP has to be authed every time, so it is secure remote as well
<OerHeks> m1chael, read after #35, the issue is solved, it was a bios update, not a wpa issue, so it will be available tru updated atheros  i guess, else be patient.
<cnf> xkernel: so my main question would be, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<xkernel> cnf, like I said in the beginning; authentication with device as well as password like https://www.hidglobal.com/products/cards-and-credentials/identity-assurance/usb-tokens
<cnf> xkernel: those work by generating OTP
<cnf> not by having "a certificate"
<cnf> xkernel: do you have a smartphone?
<xkernel> cnf, not currently
<xkernel> cnf but will get one, what the solution you want to say??
<cnf> xkernel: TOTP (Time based One Time Password)
<cnf> smart phone generates a token, that is valid for 30 seconds, and one time use
<cnf> it's what my servers have
<xkernel> cnf,  which application will be installed on the smart phone to generate the password???
<cnf> several can do it
<cnf> the google authenticator app for iOS and android does it, but i prefer the Duo Security app on iOS or android myself
<cnf> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.duosecurity.duomobile for android
<cnf> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/duo-mobile/id422663827?mt=8 for ios
<cnf> there is a blackberry one as well
<OerHeks> i use yubikey, but those systems rely on internet.
<xkernel> cnf, is it secure enough to synchronize google authenticator app with the server? I mean is there any chance that another app match mine?
<cnf> xkernel: it also secures my VPN
 * dogbert2 kicks VBox right in da junk
<cnf> xkernel: there is no synchronize
<bazhang> dogbert2, stop that
<cnf> xkernel: google has nothing to do with it
<cnf> xkernel: it's just their app you use
<cnf> OerHeks: i use Duo services, but yeah it needs internet
<cnf> OerHeks: you can use the yubi key offline, if you know the key secret, though
<tf201> hi
<cnf> don how open they are
<OerHeks> well, i can run my own auth,
<cnf> yah
<cnf> xkernel: the TOTP is a well documented standard
<cnf> xkernel: google authenticator and duo security are just 2 apps that implement TOTP
<tf201> I've never used irc, where can I find help for an android device?
<cnf> OerHeks: have you looked at duo security? their service is pretty damn nice, and free up to 10 users
<bazhang> tf201, #android
<cnf> tf201: on #android, probably
<tf201> Thanks
<cnf> xkernel: and my VPN is secured by the same token
<tf201> and how can I achieve it with xchat?
<cnf> you type /join #ubuntu
<cnf> uhm
<bazhang> tf201, /join #android
<cnf> type /join #android
<xkernel> cnf, can this be used for disk decryption on boot ?
<cnf> :P
<tf201> thanks, I found alone;)
<cnf> xkernel: not directly, no
<cnf> xkernel: but that is an entirely different question
<cnf> xkernel: for THAT on a local machine, you could use a key on a usb stick
<xkernel> how cnf?
<cnf> or your login password
<fs242> Anyone can help me with this? dpkg: error: configuration error: /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch:1: unknown option 'foreign-architecture'
<cnf> xkernel: what exactly are you trying to accomplish, though?
<xkernel> cnf both questions I asked, so now I knew about the login part, but what about the decryption on boot with USB ?
<cnf> meh, i don't much see the point, tbh. beyond playing
<cnf> you'd have to wrap the mount script, and have it read the usb key
<fs242> can someone help me figure out how to solve a problem with broken packages?
<sam113101> can I synch my ipod with rythmbox?
<K350> I've made a fancy Command Line URL Shortener - enjoy :-)  http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?77999
<kristenbb> hi, I'm having a problem logging into my computer. I have ubuntu 1204. I am 100% sure I didn't change my password, but I tried typing it 100 times, it's not working. I restarted the computer, I made sure I didn't have caps on or that the layout didn't change, I even tried logging in with ssh, but the password seems to have been changed. I am the only one using my computer. What can I do ?
<bekks> kristenbb: Boot a livecd, and reset your password.
<[FreeBSD]> kristenbb: try chrooting and using passwd command
<kristenbb> bekks: my drive is encrypted.
<bekks> kristenbb: Then you have to boot a livecd, decrypt your drive, and reset your password.
<kristenbb> bekks: ok. Could you please detail the steps to decrypt it ?
<bekks> kristenbb: I have no clue, since I am not using decryption myself due to lack of reasons for encryption :)
<kristenbb> I just checked 'encrypt home drive' when installing ubuntu, I didn't do anything special.
<bekks> kristenbb: Then you dont even need to decrypt it.
<bekks> kristenbb: The password hash isnt stored in your home.
<kristenbb> yes but I do want to get my home back.
<BillJobs> hey guys I have an old acer machine with windows 8 on it was thinking of doing a clean install of Ubuntu on it. Which version of Ubuntu should I go with & should I do 32 bit or 64? I think it has a dual core with only 3gb of ram.
<redlance> So...knowing how important it is to backup my stuff, I'm wondering how to back up my file server.  I know how to backup my data...but I want to backup all the configuration changes that I've made to Samba, Apache, Plex server, and my Squeezebox.  Is there a program to do this for me?  Will I run into trouble if I upgrade the OS, and then reinstall those 4 servers, and try to use my old config files?
<K1lleD> BillJobs:  what processor have this laptop. and with 3gb ram, i think 12.04 LTS, or 12.10
<bekks> BillJobs: If it is capable of 64bit, I'd go with that.
<chvx> does this partition scheme really suits my hardrive? http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/aunix1/partitioning.htm second choice there
<eljoest> Hi, I'm seeing very high cpu load of NetworkManager and wpa_supplicant as soon as the network manager service is started. Syslog contains tons of messages from iwl3945 about "Radio disabled by HW RF Kill Switch" (which is correct). Started with my update to 13.04 via 12.10 today. Anyone have an idea for a solution?
<seronis> chvx: my own preference is swap partition = 1.5-2.0 x RAM.   '/' gets everything else.   Do you have a need for anything more complex ?
<Pimpara1985> hi ppl
<q0_0p> anyone can help me out with getting to print working for lexmark Platinum pro905\/
<q0_0p> ?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I extract multiple zip files with same password in a directory?
<chvx> seronis: not really ;D
<q0_0p> unable to find the PPD file on the internet
<mojtaba> anybody?
<kristenbb> so how can I reset my password without damaging my home folder ?
<ToBeFree> is it encrypted with that password?
<kristenbb> yes
<ToBeFree> I assume you need your password to decrypt it; if it would be possible to change the password of any encryption, that encryption would be useless
<ToBeFree> so it won't damage it, I assume, but it wouldn't give you any access
<kristenbb> Maybe only the logging password has been changed, but not the password for the encryption. How could I check that ?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I extract multiple zip files with same password in a directory?
<mamece2> hello, i neet help formating a USB drive
<chvx> seronis: isnt risky to have only 2 partitions?
<Basil1x> Doing upgrade.  Asked to remove packages, I pressed d for details of packages to remove.  Now I cannot make it resume.
<q0_0p> mamece2, man mkfs
<q0_0p> mamece2, man fdisk
<yeats> mamece2: if you're looking for a gui program, try gparted
<mamece2> yeats: i tried gparted, it shows an error
<bekks> mamece2: Which one...?
<mamece2> yeats: i tried also disk utilyti
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I extract multiple zip files with same password in a directory?
<seronis> chvx: no more risky than a Windows user only having 1 partition and virtual memory (swap) being a normal file
<jrib> mojtaba: use a for loop
<mojtaba> jrib: Could you please help me more about it?
<mojtaba> I am a newbie
<jrib> mojtaba: here is an example of a basic for loop:   for file in *; do echo "$file"; done
<seronis> chvx: if you run services (like a web server) that have a risk of creating GiB of log files when an error occurs then having a mini partition where your logs go can make sense.. not many people require that
<PrototypeX29A> how do i configure the login menu where i can select the window manager? it appears that i cannot select awesome
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: how did you install awesome?
<seronis> and honestly to me that seems like a configuration problem in the logging itself
<mamece2> yeats: now working. this is making fun of me
<eljoest> to whom it may concern: The high cpu load is a regression: Bug #1178841
<ubottu> bug 1178841 in wpa (Ubuntu) "[regression] iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch - wpa_supplicant causes high cpu load - " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178841
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: "sudo apt-get install awesome" i guess
<PrototypeX29A> it has to be some time ago, i guess
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: does /usr/share/xsessions/awesome.desktop exist?
<PrototypeX29A> yes, it does
<merpnderp> Anyone running Ubuntu on a 2011 macbook pro able to tell me how the trackpad feels on it?
<merpnderp> And if you were able to get the wifi working
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: the file looks ok to me as well
<chvx> seronis: why wouldnt i parttion why are there partition then?
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: at the login screen, you should have a circle or gear you can click to select the session. Do you see that?
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: i don't know what you are talking about
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: do you understand what I mean by login screen?
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: i think so, i have got a selection for several windowmanagers on the left side
<PrototypeX29A> including several variants of gnome, i3, ratpoison, but no awesome
<daJu> I have a problem with my wifi on asus zenbook prime ux31a I see wifi networks but it fail to connect to them. This page says that it should be fine https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime (but it's not).
<kristenbb> so how is it possible that my password changed without me knowing, and how to get my stuff back please ?
<jrib> kristenbb: what password?
<kristenbb> the logging passowrd
<kristenbb> of ubuntu.
<jrib> kristenbb: you can reset it if you want.  It shouldn't change unless you change it
<jrib> !password | kristenbb
<ubottu> kristenbb: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<elky> can someone remind me of the "easy" way to add a bookmark to nautilus?
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: what ubuntu version?
<kristenbb> jrib: the problem I chose to encrypt home when I installed ubuntu, does that not make it more difficult ?
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: i just upgraded to 13.04
<jrib> elky: isn't it in the right-click context menu?
<jrib> kristenbb: then you need to remember your password
<jrib> kristenbb: or recall the passphrase that you were told to keep in a safe place
<kristenbb> jrib: well yes, and I do remember it, I'm 100% sure I'm typing it correctly.
<elky> jrib, nope. nor can i drag-drop. nor is there an add function on the list of bookmarks that gets opened when i go file->bookmarks
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: which also seems to have changed my wm to gnome3
<jrib> elky: 13.04?
<elky> jrib, yup
<kristenbb> kristenbb: well this I didn't do, but still, there should be a way...
<elky> jrib, i found how to do it a few weeks ago and apparently promptly forgot
<kristenbb> jrib: ^
<jrib> elky: on 12.10 I have a Bookmarks menu at the top and the accelerator is ctrl-d
<AndroUser> Hey anyone willing to Skype me and help me to install ubuntu 12.04 ON ubuntu
<mynameis1eleted> so.. I know ubuntu supports i386 and x86_64
<jrib> kristenbb: there is no way.  Only if you remember your password.  This is the whole point of encryption
<mynameis1eleted> I read about a new instruction set gcc and the kernel both support
<mynameis1eleted> x32... 32-bit instructions and word size for less waste of memory than 64-bit binaries, but hte full use of the 64-bit register set
<jrib> AndroUser: you should probably be more specific about what you mean by installing "ubuntu on ubuntu"
<Marcello> I need to talk to someone who can help me with b43.
<mynameis1eleted> does ubuntu have an x32 distro?
<Marcello>  I need to talk to someone who can help me with b43.
<jrib> !ask | Marcello
<ubottu> Marcello: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elky> jrib, aha not even that, you now have to use the gear thingy. and only the gear thingy
<James_Epp> mynameis1eleted: Yes, look for a i386 build
<jrib> !wireless > Marcello
<ubottu> Marcello, please see my private message
<mynameis1eleted> or mixed x32/x86_64/i386 distro
<mynameis1eleted> not i386
<mynameis1eleted> x32
<elky> you can no longer drag stuff into the menu, nor can that bookmarks dialog add things
<jrib> elky: I see... I'm still on 12.10
<kristenbb> jrib: I do understand that, but as I said, I didn't change the password. I've seen other people complaining about similar things too on forums, with ssd drives. Maybe the encryption password was not changed, just the logging password ? How to check that ?
<James_Epp> mynameis1eleted: Perhaps I do not understand what you mean by x32
<mynameis1eleted> i386 binaries are slower than x86_64 binaries
<elky> jrib, cool, something to keep in mind then :)
<mynameis1eleted> x32 is slightly faster by 15-20%
<AndroUser> (AndroUser) Hey anyone willing to Skype me and help me to install ubuntu 12.04 ON ubuntu
<mynameis1eleted> and take less memory
<James_Epp> mynameis1eleted: I couldn't tell you, mate. Sorry.
<Marcello> I installed Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron and I am no longer able to access the internet via ethernet or wireless. How can I fix this?
<mynameis1eleted> I see gcc libraries supporitng x32
<AndroUser> (AndroUser) Hey anyone willing to Skype me and help me to install ubuntu 12.04 ON windows 8 I meant
<mynameis1eleted> libx32ncurses5  is a seperate package from lib32ncurses5
<elky> jrib, you're right about ctrl+d though
<mong> AndroUser: by 'on', do you mean dual-boot?
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: well maybe lightdm needs to be restarted after you install awesome but if you installed awesome a long time ago, I assume that has happened.  You might want to check for open bugs in that case
<Marcello> I installed Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron and I am no longer able to access the internet via ethernet or wireless. How can I fix this?
<elky> but it auto-adds the current location
<AndroUser> Yes mong I hate win 8 but some software I need
<mynameis1eleted> x32 also allows 64-bit pointers for large arrays that mgith need  >4GB ram
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: lightdm is the piece of software responsible for the login screen?
<mynameis1eleted> and big data to be mixed with 64
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: should be.  Check that it's running
<Marcello> Is someone going to help me with my internet question?
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: yes, it is
<jrib> !helpme | Marcello
<ubottu> Marcello: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Marcello> !helpe
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: it used to gdm, right? can i just go back?
<mynameis1eleted> I think gentoo was the first distro to have a full build in x32
<Marcello> Is that really a bot?
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: yeah, you can switch to gdm if you want.  Lightdm has been default for a few releases now though
<Marcello> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<AndroUser> Would you not mind skyping me mong to get dual boot ubuntu 12.04 and windows 8
<jrib> !dualboot | AndroUser
<ubottu> AndroUser: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mong> AndroUser: sorry, skype and uefi are both out of my comfort zone
<Marcello> jrib: Do you know how to help me with this?
<chvx> seronis: why are there other partition schemes?
<AndroUser> Ok
<jrib> Marcello: no, only what's in the wiki link about wireless
<seronis> chvx: historical reasons for when upgrades didnt go as smoothly as they do today so that peoples /home directories were more secure between reinstllations
<Marcello> jrib: I tried that already and it didn't work. Not only was it unclear but it was also filled with broken links to important downloads that they "said" would fix the problem.
<jrib> kristenbb: I doubt that would happen.  But you can reset the password like I said.  If you want to just try mounting the encrypted partition directly (like from a live cd), you can « /msg ubottu encrption » for instructions
<harris> hi
<seronis> chvx: for administrative types who like to switch between distroes and have simultaneous installs.  basically for  'not your average user' type uses
<Darkchaos> May a blinking Cursor while booting from USB indicate a damaged mbr?
<jrib> Marcello: last I checked there was the broadcom sta driver available from "hardware drivers" or whatever it's called now.  That's all I know.  Works fine on my macbook
<chvx> seronis: how about swap, i heard that you should partition it twice your RAM right?
<Marcello> jrib: Thanks for the help, I'll check it out. (ps. is typing someones name followed by a colon the way you ping somebody?)
<bekks> chvx: Thats wrong.
<bekks> chvx: Thats was a rule, around 20 years ago.
<chvx> bekks: haha ok :D
<jrib> Marcello: most clients will highlight your own nick, so including a persons name will tend to grab their attention
<bekks> chvx: Nowadays, you need 1x RAM = SWAP for hibernation.
<elky> Marcello, or a , but tab completion will append that automatically. if your first choice doesn't appear when you tab complete, hit tab another time and it'll give you other options
<chvx> bekks: 1x?
<seronis> chvx: instead of 2x
<seronis> chvx: but in the 'big picture' it doesnt really matter.  anywhere in that range is good
<chvx> seronis: my ram is 6gb so 6gig swap
<bekks> chvx: If you want to use hibernation.
<chvx> bekks: what purpose have it?
<Tex_Nick> Darkchaos:  when bootinf from a live USB ... that's kinda common
<seronis> chvx: hibernation is for turning your power off without going through a 'shutdown' process.
<seronis> chvx: your ram is cached to disk, and it will use that disk image to restore ram contents on power-up
<chvx> seronis: so nothing else than that? hah
<seronis> so even programs and files that are 'unsaved' are restored
<seronis> with Windows its faster than rebooting so i used it
<seronis> linux reboots for me have been faster than Windows hibernation so i actually shut my laptop off now
<Darkchaos> Tex_Nick: So How can I fix it? On every machine it's just a blinking cursor. Not even a UNetBootIn Menu
<seronis> its a matter of preference though.
<jvm_> hi. i have a usb boot flash drive with xubuntu on it, it works fine on my notebook. on my desktop for some reason (even while bios seems correctly configured) it wouldn't boot. so i used grub 1.98 commandline with 'root (hd2,0); chainloader +1; boot' which shows me "Boot error.", even while grub apparently can read the file system (checked with 'find /[TAB]'. now i don't know if the "Boot error." came from grub or from the loaded kernel, and h
<jvm_> ave no idea what's wrong. any idea?
<Tex_Nick> Darkchaos:  if it's not booting at all then the image on the USB is probably bad
<Darkchaos> I rewrote it again. May there be a partition error? fdisk does not complain, but gdisk does with lots of errors...
<Tex_Nick> Darkchaos:  check the ISO you used to create the USB ... that would be an MD5 hash check\
<WeThePeople> how do i run a bash script in the terminal
<mong> WeThePeople: if it is marked executable, "./filename.sh"
<Darkchaos> that's correct. It worked once but now as I did a ext3 and a hfs partition to it, it doesnt
<chvx> seronis: but can i after i have partition and installed my linux, later change the partition?
<Darkchaos> WeThePeople: or sh filename.sh if it doesn't have chmod u+x filename.sh
<Tex_Nick> WeThePeople:  in the directory where the script is try ... ./myScript.sh ... make sure the script is executable
<WeThePeople> i forgot the exe permission
<WeThePeople> thanks
<servvs> after removing unit and all of its dependencies, I am having trouble getting nautilus to install without installing unity stuff
<seronis> chvx:  http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<servvs> is there a way to do this or does nautilus now depend on certain unity things?
<chvx> seronis: so i can partition without any errors?
<seronis> chvx: theorhetically yes.  i've never had to do it personally
<number-7> how does a program get the number of lines on the xterm its running on?
<chvx> seronis: good to know
<otak_> number-7: stty size
<PrototypeX29A> re
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: switching to gdm didn't change a thing, still no awesome in the selection
<number-7> what, like system("stty size") ?
<servvs> how can I install nautilus without unity dependencies?
<number-7> to a pipe?
<StaticLNX> is there a way to have ubuntu search for the fastest mirror and update my sources.list on ubuntu-server 12.10?
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: did you check for open bugs?  The /usr/share/xsessions/awesome.desktop provided in the package might have a syntax error or something
<number-7> john@compaq:~$ stty size
<number-7> 0 0
<number-7> john@compaq:~$
<PrototypeX29A> since my upgrade to 13.04 i get a lot of "Sorry, Ubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error" is that problems that now appear, or is it just that they are more visible and have probably existed before?
<number-7> how does that help?
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: i am probably trying another wm first, i am just desperate to get rid of gnome3 and have a usable system again
<otak_> oh i get height width
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: my system really is slow now, though i am not sure that it is the fault of gnome3
<chvx> seronis: is it possibly to partition like /documents, or something random?
<Tex_Nick> PrototypeX29A:  i've encountered a few of those errors on 13.04 ... out of curosity, what desktop are you using ?
<PrototypeX29A> Tex_Nick: gnome3, it seems
<seronis> chvx:  partitions can be mounted to ANY location in your filesystem heirarchy you choose
<PrototypeX29A> PrototypeX29A: i am not very sure, but it is very different to the gnome i had before and it matches the complaints of linus torvalds i have read about gnome3
<cnf> mount it to /dev/null
<cnf> always fun
 * seronis facepalms
<l9> PrototypeX29A: fluxbox is a good wm
<PrototypeX29A> äh sorry that should go to Tex_Nick, not to me
<cnf> seronis: not too hard, i do hope :P
<sere> fluxbox is so sexy
<seronis> its a one line command.. see   'man mount'
<PrototypeX29A> l9: i was going to try mate, but it seems it is not in the standard repo
<l9> yupp sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<servvs> man everything I try to install is trying to reinstall unity libraries
<servvs> is there any way to stop this from happening?
<l9> BUT be warned its not for the mouse clicking guy
<PrototypeX29A> at one point i had the problem that i was stuck to gnome, because my the wifi configuration didn't work on any other wm, and i wasn't able to find out how to use wifi with another wm
<seronis> my solution wont work for you servvs  (install xubuntu from start)
<servvs> we need gnubuntu
<seronis> CLI ubuntu ?
<otak_> servvs: apt-cache depends nautilus, a | means alternative
<PrototypeX29A> l9: i am not the mouse clicking guy, but the problem with the more exotic wms are that they expect the user to crawl through tons of manpages, where i clearly lack the motivation
<MaynardWaters> hello, I have a 12.04 LTS install on an external HD, and I have moved it to a old ibm thinkpad
<servvs> I just want gnome shell as my default, and want to remove my unity dependencies, but every time I try to isntall something (anything) it wants to reinstall unity things
<MaynardWaters> it lets me log in using my normal password
<AndroUser> Anyone comfortable with skyping me to dual boot windows 8 and ubuntu 12.04
<MaynardWaters> then once I am logged in, the numbers that are associated with letters take over rather than the letters
<MaynardWaters> so i cant complete my password again
<MaynardWaters> any suggestions on how to fix?
<usr13> AndroUser: See my pm.
<l9> PrototypeX29A: its not that hard when you first get into it, but it takes some effort too get it the way you want it. I have now a complet fluxbox that starts all the needed apps at boot
<cnf> sight, still struggling with the stupid PAM
<usr13> AndroUser: Want to do it now?
<servvs> so is there any way to not install unity garbage with nautilus anymore?
<AndroUser> Yes
<servvs> or anything, I don't understand why even xchat is asking for unity libs
<usr13> AndroUser: See my pm
<Tex_Nick> PrototypeX29A:  i'm using the "gnome-fallback" desktop enviornment and experienced a few glitchs such as what you mentioned ... i've been told that gnome-fallback is kinda quirky though ... i haven't used unity much ever so it might just be a desktop enviornment issue
<usr13> AndroUser: So, let's get going....
<StaticLNX> is there a way to have ubuntu search for the fastest mirror and update my sources.list on ubuntu-server 12.10?
<PrototypeX29A> Tex_Nick: i just try get rid of gnome3 and unity, but i don't really seem to have an option right now
<cnf> servvs: if you do an apt-cache show <pkgname> you can see what packages is depends on, and what packages it reccomends
<cnf> servvs: iirc by default ubuntu also installs the recommended stuff
<servvs> yeah, xchat libunity9, nautilus libunity9, many others libunity9 and many more
<WeThePeople> is this>>>  ~/   <<<home dir?
<fictive> I'm running ubuntu from bootcd right now, I just want to test if I can spoof my BT mac adress with the bdaddr tool. I had it in my VMWare ubuntu guest machine, but I cannot find it anywhere here. How can I install it? I've tried compiling the bluez-5.5 with the test flag enabled, but it keeps telling me it can't find the systemd init dir. any help would be appreciated
<cnf> servvs: as required, or recommended?
<servvs> required
<cnf> hmm, weird
<fictive> ubuntu 13.04, by the way.
<servvs> I used this command for nautilus: sudo apt-get install --download-only nautilus
<StaticLNX> anyone? D:
<servvs> then sudo dpkg -i nautilus*
<servvs> and it wouldn't run because of missing dependencies
<otak_> WeThePeople: yup
<Tex_Nick> PrototypeX29A:  LXDE has been recommended to me by a few channel guru's ... i've installed it, just haven't found time to play customize it though
<cnf> i don't see any unity stuff in there?
<servvs> tried no-isntall-recommendeds and still tries to install them as dependencies (required)
<chvx> seronis: why are there defualt manual choices in ubuntu?
<StaticLNX> anyon? D: is there a way to have ubuntu search for the fastest mirror and update my sources.list on ubuntu-server 12.10?
<PrototypeX29A> re
<otak_> StaticLNX: netselect
<mong> StaticLNX: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line
<WeThePeople> my headphones keep not working between reboots any ideas?
<seronis> chvx:  because people like choices ?
<bhalash> WeThePeople: They work, but don't work after a reboot, or they have never worked?
<fictive> anyone experienced with bluez and bdaddr?
<WeThePeople> bhalash, as of this boot they dont work but the last reboot they worked, and nothing was changed
<StaticLNX> otak: I tried typing sudo netselect and sudo netselect-apt and get command not found
<NineTeen67Comet> hello all; I had to redo my web server and now I can't seem to access my shortcut to my web directory via ftp (Proftp). can you all help?
<fictive> or are there perhaps any other ways of changing my BT mac address other than using the bdaddr tool?
<l9> NineTeen67Comet: have you configured the proftp?
<StaticLNX> otak:sudo apt-get install netselect returns no instaltion candidate
<NineTeen67Comet> l9: yes; it's allowing my access to my home directory (both users home directories) just like before, but last time I made a sim link to /var/www in my home directory and accessed it that way.
<mong> StaticLNX: you can download the deb at http://packages.debian.org/stable/net/netselect
<l9> NineTeen67Comet: might be a configure setting that you have overlooked is it allowed too follow sym links
<StaticLNX> k
<StaticLNX> ty
<NineTeen67Comet> l9: I'm thinking the same thing .. I'll go back to diggin ..
<Tex_Nick> NineTeen67Comet:  1967 Comet was a COOL ride ;)
<NineTeen67Comet> Tex_Nick: I've owned mine since the late 80's .. it's my summer car now ..
<Tex_Nick> NineTeen67Comet:  oh man i'm jealous ;-)
<ramon> i can hear sound from youtube but when i try stream a tv from firefox the totem application plays the video but with no sound....what should i do?
<NineTeen67Comet> If my hdd hadn't crapped yesterday the pictures would be up .. for now .. that's that .. lol
<kristenbb> As I said earlier, for an unknown reason, I am not able to login into my account anymore. I didn't change the password, but it's not working. My home is encrypted, and I'd like to get it back.  I was able to boot into a live cd, and when I use ecrypt-unwrap-passphrase, my password is recognized, so I guess all is not lost, but I'd really like step by step instructions to be sure I can recover my files, they are important ones and I have no backup.
<bekks> kristenbb: Then create one, copy all your files to another disk.
<kristenbb> bekks: create one what?
<bekks> kristenbb: Create a backup.
<kristenbb> a backup of my encrypted files?
<kristenbb> is that useful?
<bekks> kristenbb: A backup of your important files - not encrypted.
<kristenbb> well I will as soon as I can access them again...
<bekks> kristenbb: You can. You just decrypted them, as you said.
<kristenbb> I don't know the whole process of decrypting them, I just went around in google and found that ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase command, which I tried and it outputs something when I enter the correct password.
<kristenbb> so basically, I have the encrypted files, I have the correct password, my question is how  to connect the two.
<barnex> hello
<barnex> I recently installed ubuntu 12.04 with full disk encryption
<barnex> what was that encryption? luks?
<chop> hi, I'm trying to mount a samba folder with command "mount -t smbfs smb://..." but getting the error unknow filesystem smbfs. I can't find a package named smbfs with apt-cache search. Can someone help me with what package to install?
<barnex> ok, nvm, seems it was luks.
<bekks> chop: Use cifs instead of smbfs
<Dr_willis> chop,  thats not the right syntax for mount either
<Dr_willis> smb:// is used by nautilus  - not mount
<chop> bekks: do you mean apt-get install cifs?
<bekks> chop: No. mount -t cifs ...
<Dr_willis> !samba
<chop> Dr_willis: oh. should i use //192.168... instead?
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_willis> chop,  only if you want it to work... ;P
<Dr_willis> since smb:// is totally NOT what mount wants
<chop> ok thanks guys
<Dr_willis> smb:// is special syntax used by the file manager (nautilus) and gnome apps
<ubukou> hey folks. i have a project that i would like to do. i have a server box with raid controller in and 12 HDrives. it seems to have trouble turning on. power seems to work (MoBo led is on) but when i press power nothing happens. i tryied swiching the power with the reset button and still the same.Just to be clear the computer does NOTHING, no beeps no fans, nothing. now there are two questions need some help with. 1.possible problem with PC? (
<ubukou> PSU, MOBO, Buttons, CPU) 2. is there a way to make a server connected to a router and have it WOL only when i try to access the hard drives and then power off, so i save power?
#ubuntu 2014-05-12
<nomorebugs> Guest23784:  thank you :)
<K`zan> Hi folks, trying to connect my Kindle Fire HD to my ubu 12.04, installed gmtp but get: (gMTP:7813): Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported - google no help, any suggestions very much appreciated!
<networkadmin> No problem by the way, was guest32324
<networkadmin> whatever that number was
<doioche> Boa noite.
<Dioche> Estou com uma dúvida sobre a particação Swap do Ubuntu 14.04
<Dioche> Instalei o Gparted, formatei a particação de ativei.
<Dioche> Agora ela está funcionando corretamente.
<_blk> K`zan, is that gMTP package that you installed made for 12.04 or did you just grab anything? Looks like you either need to find one that works with 12.04 or recompile it yourself
<Dioche> Porém sempre que desligo o notebook e ligo novamente ele desativa o swap.
<K`zan> Still googling with no help so far, so many pages of issues with this and not one solution :-/.
<Dioche> Tem como deixar ativo permanentemente?
<_blk> Dioche, english or try #ubuntu-pt (if I got that right)
<Dioche> Oh sorry
<Dioche> well.
<Dioche> I formated my hardisk, and designed a linux-swap
<Dioche> When i on my laptop that partition is disable.
<Dioche> I install a gparted and formated again that partition and enable.
<heru-htl> K`zan: you need to recompile such application.
<Dioche> But when i off my laptop and on again the patition is disable. How a turn enable permanently that partition
<Dioche> ?
<bencc> when creating a new folder and trying to name it '.ssh' it jumps back to 'Untitled Folder'
<bencc> is this a bug?
<bencc> I'm using nautilus
<_blk> Dioche, looks like you're missing an entry in /etc/fstab to automatically mount the swap partition
<_blk> Dioche, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq see "Activating the Swap Partition"
<Dioche> Oh thanks, i will see!
<K`zan> _blk: just apt-get installed it.
<_blk> bencc, .ssh probably already exists and it's just hidden.. activate hidden files (CTRL+H in nautilus)
<K`zan> heru-htl: Will track down the source and give it ago, thanks!
<_blk> K`zan, then recompiling is the way to fix it (unless you find a ppa which already distributes a fixed version). If you're not a developer this is not an easy procedure, and updating to 14.04 might be the easier path
<heru-htl> K`zan: check the related information here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20714343/gtk-error-gtk-2-x-symbols-detected
<K`zan> heru-htl: Got this: checking for GTK3... no
<K`zan> checking for GTK2... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.9) were not met:
<K`zan> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<K`zan> did an apt-cache search but no gtp++-2.0
<K`zan> gtk
<K`zan> heru-htl: progress, but now:  Requested 'libmtp >= 1.1.6' but version of libmtp is 1.1.3
<K`zan> guess I need to make that from source too ?
<Wu117> I don't have hexdump install in docker, does someone know in what package hexdump is?
<K`zan> Err, never mind, this is getting too convoluted.  Sigh, booting windoz is just simpler :-(.
<K`zan> Never thought I'd see the day when windoz was more up on devices though :-(.
<html_> hi
<vinch> Indonesian people please , . . .
<daftykins> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<html_> how do i get drivers for a desktop with out that it working?  istill have another ubuntu desktop
<xeno_> Can anyone tell me how to get my Terminals to have the full set of control buttons, like full page, minimize, disappear?  All I have is the x button now for deletion.
<daftykins> "that it working" ?
<vinch> I am a newbie here , anybody wanna share about Ubuntu Studio experiences , . . .
<RippSteakface> I'm having trouble getting Conky to start at boot in Xubuntu. I followed the simple instructions on Ubuntu's site but it still doesn't work.
<RippSteakface> Anyone know what might work for me?
<CarlFK> Wu117: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/bsdmainutils/filelist  /usr/bin/hexdump
<daftykins> vinch: this is a support channel only, so there has to be an actual question. for general discussion there's #ubuntu-offtopic
<html_> daftykins,  how do i get the drivers to update without an active internet working on that same pc?
<Wu117> CarlFK: thanks, but in my standard 14.04 docker image: /usr/bin/hexdump: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/hexdump' (No such file or directory)
<Wu117> CarlFK: Do you know if hexdump is part of another package?
<daftykins> html_: drivers for what?
<html_> daftykins,  network drivers
<kazuhira> I am having a problem. If I do wine /path/to/win32app.exe into my startup on linuxmint 16 I start the app with the default configuration. When I click on the app, and click run in wine it works perfectly with my settings.
<daftykins> html_: wireless?
<vinch> daftykins , I am so sory about it , cuz I might got a wrong room / channel , . . .
<html_> daftykins,  no, desktop
<qin_> Wu117: bsdmainutils
<daftykins> html_: *blink* drivers for a wireless network interface?
<kazuhira> the problem is that I want my settings and not the default, so how can I start my app just as though I clicked on it.
<CarlFK> Wu117: bsdmainutils is the package name
<kazuhira> at startup
<Wu117> qin_: CarlFK thank you!
<RippSteakface> Looking to get conky to start at boot, instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky don't do it, any suggestions? Using Xubuntu 14.04 (xubuntu irc is a dead channel)
<kazuhira> RippSteakface: I just added it to my login startup.
<html_> daftykins,  no. there is no wireless at all on this desktop.
<kazuhira> kazuhira:  conky that is
<RippSteakface> kazuhira: I did what the instructions say on that site and it still doesn't boot at start :(
<html_> daftykins,  no. there is no wireless at all on this desktop.
<daftykins> html_: so is it actually a situation where the wired networking isn't working on a clean install?
<RippSteakface> kazuhira: I have to open the terminal and type conky & to start it
<html_> daftykins,  its acting funny
<daftykins> define 'acting funny' ?
<Beldar> RippSteakface, what desktop are you using
<RippSteakface> Xubuntu 14.04
<RippSteakface> Beldar: Xubuntu 14.04
<html_> daftykins,  i installed the server then juju with a few others the desktop- when i go to the networking icon at the top-right, it tells me " device not manged"
<Beldar> RippSteakface, Does xubuntu have startup applications?
<TerminalNovice> How do I open a .x86 file in Ubuntu?
<RippSteakface> Beldar: Yes, I did exactly what it says here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<RippSteakface> Beldar: For Xubuntu
<RippSteakface> Beldar: Is it assuming that I have some sort of script to open the terminal and run conky or something?
<Beldar> RippSteakface, You did this, "In the Applications menu open Settings Manager and select Session and Startup. On the Application Autostart tab click the Add button. In the resulting dialog box give the name as "Conky" and the command as conky. "???
<RippSteakface> Beldar: Yes
<RippSteakface> Beldar: That's exactly what I did.
<Beldar> RippSteakface, And no conky at all or no custom conky when rebooted?
<RippSteakface> Beldar: No conky at all. I have to open the terminal and run "conky &"
<RippSteakface> Beldar: I'm still a bit of a noob
<Beldar> RippSteakface, Been awhile since I used xubuntu, not sure.
<RippSteakface> Beldar: Yeah it's straightforward but I don't get why it isn't working
<RippSteakface> Beldar: I mean should I try making the command "conky &" instead of just "conky"?
<dioche> _blk, thanks man! The swap is work now! Very thanks!
<RippSteakface> Beldar: Wouldn't hurt to try I guess.
<_blk> dioche, You're welcome
<Beldar> RippSteakface, there is /user/bin/conky
<tzvi> RippSteakface: that shouldnt make a difference
<daftykins> html_: aaaah, as in you started with ubuntu server?
<Beldar> conky should work though that's what mine says
<tzvi> Beldar: I literally just finished re-doing my conky
<tzvi> are you using the default config or custom?
<RippSteakface> Beldar: Do I do something with that?
<PhlowHome> Is there a way to move the close/max/min buttons to the right in 14.04?
<tzvi> sorry that was intended for RippSteakface
<sup_> hi, i want to install 14.04. Before i had a hard disk with 2 partitions. One for windows and one for 12.04. Now i want to format everything and make just one partition for 14.04. But i am confused with swap and all those options...
<RippSteakface> tzvi: I'm using a custom conkyrc that I edited
<RippSteakface> tzvi: It boots with terminal using "conky" but not in my startup applications in Xubuntu.
<tzvi> RippSteakface: where is the file? /etc/conky/conkyrc?
<RippSteakface> tzvi: One sec
<Beldar> RippSteakface, You could try it in the command in Autostart
<html_> daftykins,  yes, yes the sh parts work but it dont show up with the gui to mange the network
<RippSteakface> tzvi: It's in /home/*name*/.conkyrc
<daftykins> html_: ok can you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then do "pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces"
<tzvi> are you doing this here -> http://i.stack.imgur.com/Wchtx.png
<tzvi> Beldar: ^
<RippSteakface> tzvi: That's what I use yes
<PhlowHome> sup_, it's recommended to create a swap partition about the size of your RAM, another partition (ext4 usually) mount point /, and perhaps an EFI boot partition if needed.  You can create more for other mount points as desired
<RippSteakface> Beldar: What command would I use instead of "conky"
<sup_> PhlowHome: but why do i need them? swap and one / arent enough?
<PhlowHome> they can be
<Beldar> RippSteakface, You have other help now, they have made this a threesome, I don't do that.
<PhlowHome> you may want another partition to share with windows, etc
<tzvi> Beldar: sorry, I'm out.
<RippSteakface> Beldar: Hahaha I just want to solve it
<PhlowHome> sup_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
<sup_> PhlowHome: no i think i dont need one. Its only a 80gb ssd. But  now because i tried before to install 14.04 i see a swap and a partition with 14.04. When i press to install on the one that says 14.04 i get no root file system is defined
<PhlowHome> sup_, if you don't need them, remove them and create them fresh
<sup_> ok
<RippSteakface> tzvi: No ideas eh?
<PhlowHome> sup_, not sure I'd put swap on the ssd, that's a pretty small ssd
<tzvi> Sorry no clue.
<sup_> PhlowHome: would this be a problem? i mean i have an external drive. Do you say it because i may not have enough free space for apps and stuff or for another reason?
<PhlowHome> sup_, space, not performance
<wolftune> Hi, I need to update my BIOS but I have no CD/DVD drive and I tried unetbootin to make the Windows-based ISO with the BIOS update load to a USB drive and that didn't work. I have no Windows installation. Anyone help?
<sup_> PhlowHome: its okay i guess. i had ubuntu in 35 gb total before...
<PhlowHome> 8, 16, 32GB of that ssd for swap is a waste
<html_> qqq
<sup_> PhlowHome: i hope that i will buy a new bigger ssd soon. thanks for help !
<wolftune> I've been searching for answers but haven't found a solution
<PhlowHome> wolftune, you may need to change bios settings to boot from the flash usb first
<dw1> wolftune: should work just burn it and boot it
<PhlowHome> wolftune, many bios have the ability to boot to a specific device right in the bios boot menu
<wolftune> dw1: burn it?
<dw1> wolftune: you dont need windows the ISO will be a complete bootable OS
<dw1> wolftune: burn/write whatever
<wolftune> PhlowHome: I'm trying to MAKE a bootable device
<wolftune> dw1: ?
<wolftune> dw1: my computer has no CD/DVD drive
<wolftune> I know I don't need Windows, but I don't know how to use Ubuntu to get the ISO onto a USB stick so it will be usable for booting
<dw1> wolftune: are you sure youre booting it right
<PhlowHome> wolftune, unetbootin should be able to get you running, if your system tries to boot from that device
<wolftune> dw1: I can't even *try* to boot it if I don't have the ISO on something to tell the computer to boot with
<wolftune> PhlowHome: ok, so let me explain what happens: it successfully boots using unetbootin…
<PhlowHome> or try some other options, pendrivelinux.com
<wolftune> but then it just says "default" and there's no other options
<wolftune> so nothing happens, it just sits at the unetbootin boot screen
<wolftune> when I boot with the USB that unetbootin made
<PhlowHome> wolftune, is this a recent system with UEFI?
<wolftune> yes, but I have secure boot turned off
<dw1> that sounds good
<dw1> maybe the iso is incomplete
<PhlowHome> wolftune, what OS are you trying to run from the unetbootin?
<wolftune> PhlowHome: I am using Ubuntu to run unetbootin itself, I am using an ISO that is supposed to just be a self-contained BIOS update ISO
<PhlowHome> wolftune, you probably want secure boot on then
<wolftune> here's the README for the ISO: http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/gduj18uc.txt
<wolftune> PhlowHome: really? So I need to turn secure boot back on? And then I can turn it off after the BIOS update and get back to my Ubuntu install?
<PhlowHome> yes, you need secure boot on for uefi to properly work
<daftykins> ^no
<wolftune> so maybe turning on Secure Boot will be all that's needed to make the unetbootin generated USB drive boot fully??
<dw1> seems to be booting fine
<wolftune> well, ok, yes, BOOTING is happening
<wolftune> I boot and get the unetbootin menu for what to run
<wolftune> but running something from there isn't happening
<PhlowHome> try it and see
<wolftune> PhlowHome: ok, I suppose there's no risk, right? I can just turn it back on… (I so wish this Secure Boot crap didn't exist, I don't trust it)
<wolftune> daftykins: what were you saying "no" to?
<PhlowHome> wolftune, can probably leave it on to install ubuntu too
<wolftune> PhlowHome: really?
<daftykins> wolftune: PhlowHome's statement regarding secure boot and UEFI.
<wolftune> I already have Ubuntu fully installed
<daftykins> wolftune: you should boot back into ubuntu and use 'dd' to write the image to the flash drive.
<wolftune> almost everything is working great
<wolftune> daftykins: oh ok thanks!
<PhlowHome> I couldn't get ubuntu to even install on a recent MSI laptop without secure boot enabled
<wolftune> daftykins: have a link to simple instructions for using dd in this case?
<daftykins> wolftune: it's a terminal application so first put your flash drive in and run "sudo fdisk -l" to tell us which device your flash drive is, probably /dev/sdb
<wolftune> PhlowHome: well, that's all irrelevant to me, Ubuntu is fine, I'm just trying to update my BIOS
<wolftune> daftykins: ok
<PhlowHome> fair enough
<hoylemd> Hey, I don;t think my php-fpm service is running, but I don't know how to check / fix it. Help?
<wolftune> daftykins: I think it is /deve/sdc (sdb is the other part of the hybrid drive that's built in I think)
<daftykins> wolftune: ok, its size should match up with what you know of your flash drive. next up, "sudo dd if=/path/to/your/downloaded.iso of=/dev/sdc"
<dw1> hoylemd: try #ubuntu-server or ##php
<eflynn> do you prefer serving files out of /srv/www or /home/user/public_html ?
<daftykins> wolftune: it won't give any progress whilst it's writing, but it will be... so just watch and wait and it will eventually complete and return to the prompt without echo'ing anything
<wolftune> daftykins: thanks!
<wolftune> looks like it did it, so now I'll reboot and that should work! Back in a bit (I hope!)
<daftykins> wolftune: no problemo, careful with the update!
<Cheekio> I'm getting a really strange error where my wireless card will surrepitiously reassociate with the AP, once a second or less.
<wolftune> nope. Darn.
<Cheekio> Eventually it just sort of flattens out and doesn't seem to be an issue anymore.
<wolftune> That time I selected USB and it didn't boot
<wolftune> Perhaps I *do* need secure boot on?
<wolftune> Or perhaps dd copied the file but didn't make the USB bootable?
<wolftune> Or perhaps I need to fully erase it first or take some other action?
<wolftune> is there a later make-bootable command I missed?
<Cheekio> http://imgur.com/zwBqtGS
<Cheekio> ^^ Any ideas?
<Cheekio> That's kern.log.
<dw1> Cheekio: doesnt look bad, why
<Cheekio> Well it scrolls like that constantly for pages
<Cheekio> I end up with delayed or dropped packets across all my apps
<dw1> Cheekio: are you running custom router firmware
<Cheekio> No, it's a regular old airport
<daftykins> wolftune: make sure the ISO isn't corrupted
<wolftune> daftykins: good point, but aside from that, perhaps there's a boot-flag or format issue for the USB also?
<PhlowHome> wolftune, rabbit hole...  unetbootin should have been just fine
<wolftune> hmm
<wolftune> maybe the ISO was indeed bad…
<PhlowHome> it happens
<daftykins> what's this BIOS update you're doing anyway? )
<daftykins> * :)
<PhlowHome> can also get weird behavior if the ISO gets fragmented on the drive
<wolftune> daftykins: http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/gduj18uc.txt
<wolftune> daftykins: I had a problem with not staying suspended and reported a bug report and was told I need to update my BIOS and verify if it is still an issue
<daftykins> ah-har
<heru-htl> burn ISO on proper speed (i.e 8-speed) to reduce fragment
<daftykins> wolftune: did you confirm your current version?
<wolftune> daftykins: I know that I'm out of date, yeah
<daftykins> heru-htl: lol, that doesn't make sense on any possible element whatsoever.
<daftykins> wolftune: hang on a tick
<wolftune> k
<heru-htl> :D my apologies men hehehe ...
<shane_> I'm trying to get a binary "djtgcft"(for programming fpga's) to work and I wondering how to get it to find a set of shared libraries a slightly different verison number then it looks for.  1 example is it looks for libdabs.so.2 and i have libdabs.so.2.11.1 but it doesn't find that one.
<daftykins> wolftune: are you using the boot menu of this system to select the flash drive?
<daftykins> like hitting a key to get a boot device menu
<wolftune> daftykins: yes
<PhlowHome> are there two entries for the drive?  one for uefi and one not?
<daftykins> wolftune: ok try entering the BIOS and going to the 'boot' page and see if it lists two boot entries for the flash drive, as PhlowHome is suggesting
<wolftune> daftykins: ok, I was going to try to check that the ISO is good, but I couldn't find an md5 listed anywhere
<wolftune> I could try redownloading just in case, maybe several times and check that the md5 is always the same…
<wolftune> that make any sense?
<daftykins> indeed it does
<wolftune> ok
<daftykins> can you also open the flash drive and see what the contents looks like?
<dw1> wolftune: why do you need UEFI bios update with no windows anyway? :) you could just put it in legacy mode and use grub-pc instead of grub-efi.. :)
<daftykins> the system's firmware is called the UEFI
<daftykins> therefore it is a UEFI update
<dw1> wolftune: you are using grub-efi right
<daftykins> it doesn't matter whether the OS boots as UEFI or legacy ;)
<wolftune> dw1: maybe? I never see grub directly as I use ONLY Ubuntu and no dual-boot anything
<Blue_Knight> is there any disadvantage of installing as legacy?
<wolftune> in this case, I'm not going to grub at all, as I'm not *installing* any OS
<wolftune> I'm only trying to update the BIOS
<dw1> wolftune: yeah but without grub-efi its not even using efi
<dw1> wolftune: it would just fall back to legacy anyway
<daftykins> dw1: did you not read my messages where the relevance of your question is shown to be non-existant? :)
<wolftune> I don't know what you mean "it" here. This is booting off a USB drive and has nothing to do with the OS
<dw1> wolftune: the boot process
<daftykins> wolftune: he means well but is wasting your time, don't worry.
<dw1> bios boots, bios looks for bootable OS in UEFI.  if not using grub-EFI there will be no OS there
<dw1> -> fallback to legacy
<wolftune> well, I redownloaded and got the same md5sum, so I guess that's good
<dw1> so updating UEFI in that case would be pointless
<wolftune> sure
<PhlowHome> wolftune, not neccessarily, but that's probably not your problem :)
<daftykins> dw1: can you please stop talking now, you're showing a clear misunderstanding of the task at hand
<wolftune> dw1: I'm not installing GRUB at all because this is not running any grub-related OS in this case
<wolftune> grub is installed and working on my internal Ubuntu install
<dw1> daftykins: possibly a pointless task
<wolftune> daftykins: alright, anyway, contents of the USB is the important thing here
<daftykins> wolftune: yep what does it look like?
<wolftune> daftykins: gparted shows no partition table for the USB at all right now
<daftykins> ooh-err
<daftykins> that's not a good sign
<wolftune> the contents are blank otherwise
<wolftune> maybe I should make a partition table and then try dd again?
<daftykins> do you see the contents opening the ISO?
<wolftune> (incidentally, I used the same USB to install Ubuntu, and that worked)
<PhlowHome> go back to a bootable flash software, no reason to stick your junk in a blender
<daftykins> wolftune: yeah and if you would, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit" so i can look at your drives too
<dw1> sudo dpkg -l | grep grub-efi shows packages? :)
<daftykins> PhlowHome: lol. it's really not that big a deal
<PhlowHome> there's software that makes this an automated process
<PhlowHome> no need to worry about dd offsets, alignments, etc
<daftykins> i've seen unetbootin screw up on many a situation
<wolftune> daftykins: sure, but first question: how do I "open" the ISO image?
<daftykins> dw1: please stop talking, you are wasting time trying to answer what hasn't been asked.
<Church> wolftune: if from comand line, you mount it via loopback
<dw1> daftykins: if his grub isnt in EFI theres no point in updated UEFI
<daftykins> dw1: you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about, please stop now.
<Church> wolftune: eg. mount -o ro,loop isofile.iso /mnt/somedir , and then you can see it's contents in /mnt/somedir
<daftykins> wolftune: as Church  says ^
<PhlowHome> dw1, he's updating his bios... it's more than just UEFI support
<dw1> PhlowHome: m
<dw1> PhlowHome: k
<daftykins> dw1: now why didn't you understand that the first time i told you =|
<dw1> what inspired this update anyway
<dw1> just wanna be bleeding-edge
<dw1> ?
<daftykins> dw1: ok, we've been over this, this isn't a general chat channel
<daftykins> STOP. TALKING.
<wolftune> Church: thanks
<PhlowHome> daftykins, http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/gduj18us.iso
<PhlowHome> I'm assuming that's the iso
<Blue_Knight> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<daftykins> PhlowHome: heh, looks blank here - must be obfuscated somehow
<wolftune> I tried sudo mount -o ro,loop gduj18us.iso /mnt/somedir
<wolftune> but it said
<wolftune> mount: mount point /mnt/somedir does not exist
<PhlowHome> I see a [BOOT] folder, a Bootable_HardDrive.img in it
<Blue_Knight> wolftune: mkdir first
<PhlowHome> but, just looking at it in 7zip
<_blk> wolftune, /mnt/somedir must exist
<wolftune> duh
<wolftune> ok
<wolftune> thanks :P
<daftykins> PhlowHome: ah i was using winRAR which had no idea and mounting it
<jezi22> i am having chown: invalid user while installing
<_blk> wolftune, if it's not en empty dir, the content will be hidden by the mount untils it's unmounted
<jezi22> what is the problem?
<wolftune> well now: mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/mnt/testdir’: Read-only file system
<wolftune> even though I did sudo
<_blk> jezi22, be more descriptive. While installing what? Does it require you to be root?
<jezi22> _blk: wait im gonna paste it.
<vashidu> so im trying to upgrade a production box to 11.10 and im getting thishttp://ix.io/cgj
<vashidu> http://ix.io/cgj
<_blk> wolftune, sudo mount -o remount,rw / (or, unlikely, /mnt)
<daftykins> wolftune: i'm going to have to head off now - good luck though!
<vashidu> any thoughts on how the heck im gonna upgrade this box?
<wolftune> daftykins: ok, thanks, quick confirmation: I should try making a partition table on the USB?
<daftykins> vashidu: 11.10 is dead, you can't. clean install time
<wolftune> appreciate the help!
<bsdbandit> anyone using cgroups ?
<jezi22> _blk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7450244/
<daftykins> wolftune: nah no need for any of that, dd'ing the ISO onto it would've made any necessary filesystem as long as you chose "/dev/sdx" and not for example "/dev/sdx2"
<ridethespiral> I just reinstalled 14.04 and had to use nomodeset. Now my display looks like it is set to a low resolution but in display settings it shows 1280x768
<wolftune> daftykins: k
<wolftune> I'll keep trying
<ridethespiral> err nvm it is set to a low resolution, 1024x768
<xangua> !eol | vashidu you can as minimum upgrade to 12.04
<ubottu> vashidu you can as minimum upgrade to 12.04: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<vashidu> daftykins: i just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04
<vashidu> dont tell me about EOL crap
<daftykins> vashidu: drop that attitude
<daftykins> you're running a dead OS. clean install time!
<ddsss> weird issue: when I turn monitor off and on again -> it says cannot find signal and I can't get picture back on -> so I have to restart computer in those cases. Any ideas?
<woof-woof> vashidu: I support old releases!
<bsdbandit> hey vashidu whats your issue ?
<ridethespiral> Anyone? How can I get my resolution corrected after installing with nomodeset.. I'm using the intel i5 graphics and have my ati radeon disabled
<woof-woof> vashidu: Go to #OLD_RELEASES
<ridethespiral> fresh install of 14.04
<jezi22> i am trying to install nginx and this is the problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7450244/ i tried googling with no luck.
<talsamon> hello - how to downgrade icedtea-plugin from 1.5. to 1.42 (lubuntu 14.04)
<vashidu> daftykins: sorry m8 a clean install isnt possibru
<_blk> jezi22, not an expert on nginx but it looks like it's not setting up the required users correctly. Google might know.
<vashidu> woof-woof: how the heck then?
<woof-woof> vashidu?
<jezi22> _blk: i don't think it is nginx specifig... it is a problem in apt-get or dpkg.
<woof-woof> jezi22: What's the issue?
<vashidu> bsdbandit: cant update from 11.04 to 10.10 to get to 12.04 or 13.04
<vashidu> bsdbandit: cant update from 11.04 to 11.10 to get to 12.04 or 13.04
<_blk> jezi22, most certainly not. It seems to be a problem with the "acct" package script. try `apt-get -f install`
<jezi22> woof-woof: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7450244/
<_blk> jezi22, ..or remove the "acct" package, if that's possible (dependency-wise): apt-get remove acct
<jezi22> _blk: is there a way to reinstall a package?
<vashidu> bsdbandit: i used to use cgroups but decided it wasnt worth it
<hjkhl> jezi22: sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<bsdbandit> oh wow
<vashidu> like on my new shell server i just went no cgroups because of the amount of power i have.. but it just depends on the situation
<bsdbandit> hey vashidu just wanted to pick your brian for a second im setting up cgroups and i keep getting this error when trying to restart my apache server Invalid command 'CGROUP_DAEMON="memory:/http"', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<daveeejr> i cannot get my computer to show hibernate in the gui.  i can hibernate through the command line with "pm-hibernate" but followin the instructions of editing /etc/polki... have not worked.  it worked at one point, but no longer has any affect.  also, for a brief moment, when i first start up my laptop, a restart option is also in the power menu for about 10 seconds, but then dissappears
<daveeejr> any advice? i am using 14.04
<Austneal> I just installed NVIDIA drivers, and now Ubuntu will not boot :/
<vashidu> Austneal: can you get into the recovery?
<Austneal> Yes
<Austneal> I'm in root terminal now
<vashidu> put up networking and replace nvidia with mesa
<Austneal> How would I do that?
<Austneal> Also, my only internet access is wireless... will that do?
<somsip> !info php5 precise
<vashidu> i might get shun'd for the way i would help you..
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.11 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<somsip> !info php5 trusty
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Austneal> vashidu as long as it works, IDC :P
<danitetus> cantoma: Eres español?
<Austneal> vashidu, I just dont have a wired connection
<vashidu> Austneal: it should be fine
<Austneal> vashidu Ok, I'm in the recovery screen. Select networking?
<vashidu> i mean if your on irc network is already up
<Austneal> no
<Austneal> I'm on a tablet here
<vashidu> ohgawd
<Austneal> a windows tablet of all things :P
<vashidu> grody
<vashidu> hmm hangon
<Austneal> I actually kinda like it lol
<jezi22> i am having chown: invalid group: `root:adm' when installing
<Austneal> vashidu, root terminal doesn't seem to be able to remove the NVIDIA drivers btw...
<vashidu> can you do cat /var/log/dmesg | less
<vashidu> there should be a dmesg log inthere from your last boot
<vashidu> just read the log and figure out why it didnt like it
<Austneal> Ugh
<Austneal> TONS of text
<vashidu> yeah just goto the end and work your way up
<_blk> jezi22, did you try removing that "acct" package that's causing this configuration error?
<vashidu> its going to be after the current boot though
<Austneal> I have no idea which one is the current
<vashidu> do ls -l /var/log/dmes*
<vashidu> itll probably be the .0
<Austneal> Ok... I have the .0 open
<vashidu> scroll down to the bottom
<vashidu> what is the fail
<Austneal> Nothing about xserver or lighted
<Austneal> *lightdm
<Austneal> Windows keyboard -.-
<vashidu> can you run startx from the recovery console?
<Austneal> Yeah, got an error though
<vashidu> whats the error about
<Austneal> Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
<jezi22> _blk: yes and still no good... i am thinking there is something wrong in dpkg of this machine
<Austneal> No screens found
<jezi22> i am running it on a server provisioned by someone not me
<vashidu> okay
<vashidu> do cat /etc/issue
<ridethespiral> Anyone? How can I get my resolution corrected after installing with nomodeset.. I'm using the intel i5 graphics and have my ati radeon disabled
<_blk> jezi22, so acct is gone, then "apt-get -f install" should run cleanly.. which would mean nothing wrong (anymore)
<vashidu> what version of ubuntu are you running
<Austneal> vashidu, empty
<vashidu> uname -ar
<Austneal> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<vashidu> k hangon
<vashidu> lsmod|grep nvidia
<Austneal> ok, found one
<Austneal> NVidia 11334886   0
<Austneal> vashidu, NVidia 11334886   0
<wolftune> hey folks, I tried a bunch of things but I can't get a successful boot of my BIOS update ISO off a USB…
<vashidu> alright so all i see Austneal is that the drivers in ubuntu 14.04 are bugged and there is a bug report on it
<wolftune> I used dd to make it, also tried unetbootin, and I tried with secure boot on or off
<Austneal> If I can just uninstall these, that'd be great >.<
<Austneal> I cant boot
<wolftune> all I can think is that I should BUY an external USB DVD drive and burn a physical disk
<vashidu> you probably have to replace them with whatever you installed them over
<Austneal> I didn't install them over anything
<vashidu> so you cant do apt-get -f remove nvidiadrivergoeshere
<wolftune> I can't figure out how to verify at all that I actually am getting anything correct on the USB when I try to move the ISO over…
<Austneal> I was just noticing massive youtube lag with 720p video and thought "Oh, I never installed the NVidia drivers"
<daveeejr> my policykit doesn't seem to be working.  can anynone help with that?
<Austneal> vashidu, Nope, it wont work
<daveeejr> information doesn't seem to be read from some of the files
<vashidu> Austneal: ive been getting that for months on my latest install of arch that boots in 2 seconds...
<Austneal> oh wait... I think its working now
<dw1> wolftune: interesting that mounting the .iso with "disk image mounter" in nautilus shows no files
<module000> wolftune: if the ISO wasn't designed to be usb bootable, it's not going to boot without you tinkering with it first
<wolftune> Hmm, I figured out how to mount the ISO and it appears empty
<dw1> wolftune: yea
<wolftune> module000: it is designed to be bootable
<module000> wolftune: most of those(like HP & lenovo) ISO BIOS updates run FreeDOS, and you can repack those with syslinux to boot from usb instead of CD
<Austneal> vashidu, So its not a driver issue? because youtube is practically unusable
<wolftune> module000: hmm…
<wolftune> that's sounds promising
<dw1> wolftune: i was just going to try running freedos and copying the files from the .iso myself but no files in the .iso :)
<wolftune> module000: it's this one:  http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS032118
<wolftune> dw1: yeah, crazy, so what is that ISO? Why can't I see any files in it? Is it no good?
<PhlowHome> it has an internal fat filesystem, 7zip sees it
<dw1> wolftune: its the same with version 17
<Austneal> vashidu, Removed the NVidia drivers. Rebooting now.... and it works \o/
<wolftune> dw1: version 17?
<wolftune> PhlowHome: hmm ok
<dw1> wolftune: yeah if you change the url from 18 to 17 you can get the older version
<_blk> wolftune, the bios update doesn't rely on a filesystem that's why it appears empty
<wolftune> dw1: but you're saying that doesn't help, right?
<dw1> wolftune: right
<wolftune> k
<Austneal> vashidu, I take that back.... now its hanging after the login screen
<Austneal> sigh
<wolftune> _blk: ok thanks
<Austneal> sooo glad I have all of my dev tools on windows xD
<module000> wolftune: searching that Twist model & "usb bios update" gets this...it sounds like you aren't the only one: http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-Edge-S-series/ThinkPad-S230u-usb-boot/td-p/975467
<ridethespiral> Just installed 14.04 and had to use nomodeset to boot the live usb. Install went fine but now my resolution is really low and I can't change it. I've disabled my radeon discreet graphics and I am using the graphics of the intel i5...
<dw1> PhlowHome: can you get the files with 7zip then ?
<vashidu> Austneal: im not sure, im not running ubuntu as a primary anymore because of issues like these...
<module000> wolftune: that doesn't have a good solution though, it ends with the poster just explaining how to disable secure boot.
<ridethespiral> neeed halp lol
<PhlowHome> dw1, not really
<wolftune> module000: :( thanks though, damn
<module000> wolftune: i have a lenovo x1 carbon at work, i had the same issue. i ended up burning it to a physical CD and booting it with a usb dvd drive
<wolftune> module000: so I should just get a USB DVD drive I guess
<Austneal> vashidu, Still not working. As soon as I log in I get "System program problem detected. Do you want to report the problem now?"
<sxj> hi
<Austneal> Thanks for that detailed info Ubuntu :/
<dw1> wolftune: i dont see it making  difference when we cant even see the files in the .iso
<PhlowHome> it doesn't look like a uefi bootable image, so secure boot off, legacy boot on, and booting to the device as non-uefi should get you in
<limbo_> everything but my cursor is frozen on my display? Any ideas what's causing this? killing Xorg fixed it last time, but that's no better than rebooting.
<dw1> ive been trying in legacy mode nothing works
<daveeejr> using ubuntu 14.04 and the polkit doesnt seem to be working properly
<daveeejr> can anyone help me with that?
<rsaw> ctrl+alt+f6  and f7
<limbo_> rsaw: are you talking to me?
<rsaw> yes
<limbo_> OK, I'm inside of tty1 at the minute
<limbo_> ctrl+alt+f1, at least
<rsaw>  ctrl+alt+f7
<rsaw> press ctrl+alt f1 and ctrl+alt f7 it will fix freez
<limbo_> that just brings me back to unity, with everything still frozen, except for the mouse cursor.
<limbo_> the system doesn't seem to be frozen. it's just that nothing but the mouse cursor is being updated on the screen.
<limbo_> I can still start aplications and close them, as well as click on things.
<dw1> wolftune: there are .exe versions on that page. i ran one with wine and it 'installed' and wanted to run a windows-based update utility
<dw1> wolftune: http://support.lenovo.com/en_CA/downloads/detail.page?&DocID=DS032000
<dw1> wolftune: unfortunately i dont see any DOS apps that might be run in FreeDOS made with unetbootin
<wolftune> dw1: thanks
<Austneal> After uninstalling and reinstalling NVidia drivers, when I log in, I get "Program problem detected" And lose the ability to click on anything.... any ideas?
<dw1> wolftune: http://imagebin.org/310302
<limbo_> Does anyone have any ideas about what might be causing my problem? I don't know what exactly causes it, so I'm kind of at a loss for filing a bug report.
<dw1> wolftune: :) http://www.makeuseof.com/answers/can-i-run-windows-7-from-a-live-usb-drive/
<wolftune> dw1: will try those suggestions thanks
<dw1> wolftune: if you have an extra hard drive you could install windows to it temporarily.. :/
<wolftune> ugh :P
<dw1> dont know whats up with the .isos :(
<dw1> email them maybe
<aum> hi - I'm trying to connect to an X server on a remote machine on my LAN. I can SSH into that machine, I have executed "xhost +" on that machine's terminal within X, but when I set DISPLAY and try to run xterm, I get "xterm: Xt error: Can't open display: <ip addr>:0.0
<PhlowHome> ssh needs X11forwarding on I believe, that on?
<pavlos> aum, I think you need to pass the DISPLAY parm in the ssh string. google for example.
<Douglas_> someone can help me??(PT-BR)
<nick0r0> Hello
<CarlFK> aum: ssh -X juser@va
<nick0r0> So I been having a really hard time with Epson and their printers. For some reason they stopped supporting Linux systems
<pavlos> aum, http://askubuntu.com/questions/175902/remote-x-server-with-ssh-x
<nick0r0> I have an Epson XP-310 series that suposedly has drivers available online to mitigate some of Epson's Ubuntu hate
<aum> I am trying to set up Xdmx, and I don't think that can use ssh, it needs to be able to make direct TCP connection to a remote X server
<nick0r0> Unfortunatley after downloading (directly from Epson site), "nothing" works right. Can scan but can't print proper
<nick0r0> Using terminal, how do download and setup the necessary drivers to operate the printer properly?
<aum> how do i start up X server so it listens on a TCP port?
<nick0r0> Also if you notice the site lists MULTIPLE packages that make the process more difficult than it needs to be http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<wolftune> dw1: thanks for the help, I'm gonna try one last thing: turning to ONLY Legacy (I already tried UEFI only and "both" as settings)
<wolftune> if that doesn't work, I'll have to get a USB DVD drive…
<wolftune> maybe there's some way to borrow one if I can find someone who has one
<bsdbandit> ok im trying to setup cgroups and i noticed that i will have to add the CGROUPS_DAEMON= to the /etc/sysconfig/httpd.conf file where is this located on ubuntu linux ?
<bsdbandit> i know where it is located on redhat linux
<nick0r0> I'll take some suggestions now
<nick0r0> Can someone please help?
<bsdbandit> whats up
<bsdbandit> ?
<akurilin> Hey, what's a good command-line based mp3 player for quickly playing individual files? I use cmus for my playlist, but it's not convenient since it's invalidated as soon as I move the files
<akurilin> vlc?
<rypervenche> akurilin: moc
<rypervenche> akurilin: and run the mocp command to run it. I use it as my only music player.
<Lonnie> I have to agree with mocp Its the only music player I use as well
<pavlos> bsdbandit, did you find it? I dont have the httpd package but can install and find the path
<lotuspsychje> !info moc
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~beta1+svn20131120-1 (trusty), package size 213 kB, installed size 728 kB
<aarobc> I hate having to reboot whenever I want to play something. Ugh.
<lotuspsychje> rypervenche: tnx for this package hint :p
<morph__> could someone help me setup a mail server on ubuntu server 12.04
<aarobc> I'd have to charge you for it.
<morph__> uh
<morph__> i can reciprocate with my advice aarobc
<morph__> im quite amiliar with PHP and debian based distros
<morph__> just never done this
<morph__> ideally im looking for a deb package
<morph__> or umm
<morph__> i can offer u a little hosting?
<rww> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<morph__> im more than happy to offer any server advice or seedbox etc etc
<morph__> or give u some hosting
<morph__> comes with ssh access
<pavlos> bsdbandit, location is /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<daveeejr> i am dying to get hibernate back in the menu.  please help.  it was there at one point but now has disappeared. pm-hibernate works. i have added the correct file to /etc/polkit-1... and I am using 14.04.  Can anyone help me?
<ice9> is there a patch for wine to run windows games better?
<lotuspsychje> ice9: you know playonlinux?
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | ice9
<ubottu> ice9: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (trusty), package size 1107 kB, installed size 4208 kB
<ice9> lotuspsychje: thanks I didn't know about it
<lotuspsychje> ice9: if you have your best graphics driver for ubuntu, you will run best on wine
<ice9> cool
<lotuspsychje> !appdb | ice9
<ubottu> ice9: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lotuspsychje> ice9: also steam improved alot on gaming for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !steam > ice9
<ubottu> ice9, please see my private message
<brad__>  /nick sencha
<ice9> when I run a windows game using wine I get this error: Unhandled privileged instruction at address
<lotuspsychje> ice9: did you check if you have correct graphics driver?
<ice9> lotuspsychje: it's the one installed already in Ubuntu, I believe it's correct
<holstein> ice9: see if there is a proprietary option for your hardware
<ice9> holstein: no there isn't, I have Intel HD 4000
<_blk> ice9, ubuntu comes with open drivers which may be the "best" but not the most performing ones
<_blk> ice9, oh yeah, no proprietary drivers for intel gfx
<holstein> ice9: ok.. refer to wineHQ and see if there is helpful tips on how to run the unsupported application
<lotuspsychje> ice9: not sure intel graphics will perform high end games
<morph__> okay so i'll give some hosting with ssh access or help with other debian/ubuntu things if someone can help me set up webmail
<poisonarms> Hello everyone. I'm running the latest desktop version of Ubuntu and I'm having trouble playing DVDs. I've installed these packages listed for DVD support here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171026/how-to-install-all-existing-media-codecs and VLC and mplayer and xine. I still get errors in VLC like "VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd1'." and xine times out. Anyone got any ideas?
<holstein> poisonarms: timing out wont be the code error.. did you install what is needed?
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xuzax> hey everyone
<holstein> poisonarms: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs specifially.. did you do those 2 commands?
<poisonarms> holstein, I ran: sudo apt-get -y install libdvdcss2 libdvdnav4 libdvdread4; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<xuzax> poisonarms: what are you getting when you do that?
<poisonarms> I'll try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras suggested by ubottu
<poisonarms> xuzax, that it's already installed
<holstein> poisonarms: the guide states rebppting may be necessary..
<poisonarms> I did reboot
<xuzax> thats usually to ecrypt dvds
<holstein> poisonarms: restricted extras is more.
<xuzax> hmm
<holstein> poisonarms: the error you are stating reads that you are accessing the incorrect location for the DVD
<xuzax> i see, now
<poisonarms> holstein, oh
<poisonarms> Well that explains it
<poisonarms> Aaaaaaaaand it's actually working
<poisonarms> I'm a dumbass.
<poisonarms> Thanks
<poisonarms> pebcak
<dannn> hello
<dannn> i have very odd audio problem, im running 14.04
<dannn> by default my speakers and headphones make basting noise, like dial up, if i disable loopback in alsamixer it mutes all audio, if i re-enable loopback it works correctly
<holstein> basting?
<dannn> blasting
<dannn> *
<poisonarms> His speakers are turkeys.
<holstein> dannn: did it ever work? with some other kernel/alsa/linux versikon?
<dannn> i have only tried 14.04 - it works fine in windows 7though
<dannn> i have to diable and re-enable loopback every time i turn on my computer
<holstein> dannn: sure, and thats irrelevant, since you were promised windows support, but not linux support.. and linux is a different scenario, and cant always take advantage of your hardware manufacturers support
<sxj> peback
<dannn> i understand, just trying to point that i dont think its hardware issue
<holstein> dannn: you should be able to find a way to script that, if you find that workaround is making your audio acceptable
<sing101sing> Does anyone know how to promgram in java or c++ in ubuntu or linux
<holstein> sing101sing: try a programming channel..
<rww> For Java, you'd want the package default-jdk. For C++, build-essential.
<sing101sing> holstein: what is a good programming channel that has a lot of people in it
<rww> Apart from that, ##java and ##c++ should be helpful.
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> How do I dual boot Windows and Ubuntu? They are both already installed.
<holstein> !dualboot | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<holstein> someHuman: if they are both installed, you should have installed windows first, and then ubuntu, then grub would have automatically offered to boot windows as well as ubuntu.. is that the case?
<holstein> someHuman: if not.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sing101sing> Does anyone know how to make a php server in ubuntu am trying to get into html programming but I need a website stand alone to make it.
<holstein> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<morph__> sure sing101sing
<holstein> sing101sing: just install it.. though, you may prefer something like http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lampstack to play around with.. or just use ubuntuserver in virtualbox, so you can save snapshots
<morph__> apt-get install php5 php5-cli php5-common php5-dev php5-mysql php5-fpm php5-mcrypt php5-memcache php5-memcached
<morph__> shoudl do it
<morph__> or apt-get install lamp^ might do it
<morph__> cant remember
<sobocanecben> Hi, where can I find a version number of my installed pinguy OS?
<holstein> sobocanecben: ask the pinguyOS team.. usually uname -a will tell you a kernel version that can help
<pavlos> sobocanecben, lsb_release -a
<pavlos> sobocanecben, uname -a
<sobocanecben> Thank you..
<babinlonston> Hi all, I have setup-ed a Local DNS in Centos , masterdns.arrivu.local and while ping from ubuntu its not replying for masterdns.arrivu.local , I have added dns-nameserver in /etc/network/interface too but its not working, Any one guide me to fix the issue
<dw1> babinlonston: think a local hostname would be need to set up in a DNS zone or /etc/hosts
<dw1> babinlonston: why not just use 127.0.0.1
<dw1> babinlonston: i use dhcp, so i installed bind9 and added nameserver 127.0.0.1 to the end of /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<dw1> babinlonston: and added my 2 dhcp-provided nameservers and 8.8.8.8 as forwarders in named.conf.options for good measure
<not_phunyguy> babinlonston, as far as your dns server setup in CentOS is concerned, which is where I suspect the problem is, we may not be able to help you much with that
<dw1> oh yeah, not ubuntu :p
<winxplague> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irMeHmlxE9s
<not_phunyguy> winxplague, please don't do that.
<not_phunyguy> this is not the channel for it.
<babinlonston> Ok i have installed DNS in 192.168.1.15 with hostname masterdns.arrivu.local. And my client machine 192.168.1.50 , now I'm pinging from client machine 192.168.1.50 to dns using ping masterdns.arrivu.local its not replying for ping and if i run dig masterdns.arrivu.local the query was successfully, so what may be the issue
<babinlonston> not_phunyguy: Ubuntu was my Client machine and im facing issue in ubuntu machines not in centos
<not_phunyguy> ahh..
<not_phunyguy> does centos have a firewall?
<babinlonston> Only one server here it build with centos and other are client machine there are 30 client machines with ubuntu 12.04
<dw1> babinlonston: how is the client supposed to find out that hostname
<babinlonston> not_phunyguy: no its disabled
<not_phunyguy> babinlonston, well if the client is resolving it, but ping isn't... that leads me to believe it's the ping that isn't working... not the lookup.
<winxplague> i know not_phunyguy , sorry
<winxplague> won't happen again
<not_phunyguy> wrong channel I assume?
<babinlonston> not_phunyguy: Please have a look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7450775/
<winxplague> yeah
<winxplague> on a more relevant note, do any of you actually use rhythmbox
<winxplague> i find it rather inadequate and buggy
<dw1> babinlonston: ping the ip. if it doesnt work then its not dns issue
<babinlonston> dw1 u right its pinging for IP
<babinlonston> dw1: yes its pinging for ip but while i ping for hostname its not replying , what may be the issue , but other Distributions can ping with hostname and ip only i have issue in ubuntu
<dw1> babinlonston: and host returns the ip ?
<babinlonston> dw1: sysadmin@localhost:~$ ping 192.168.1.15
<babinlonston> PING 192.168.1.15 (192.168.1.15) 56(84) bytes of data.
<babinlonston> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.15: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.482 ms
<babinlonston> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.15: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.454 ms
<dw1> babinlonston: host <hostname> returns the ip ?
<babinlonston> sysadmin@localhost:~$ ping masterdns.arrivu.local
<babinlonston> ping: unknown host masterdns.arrivu.local
<not_phunyguy> winxplague, please take offtopic banter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<babinlonston> dw1: sysadmin@localhost:~$ host masterdns.arrivu.local
<babinlonston> masterdns.arrivu.local has address 192.168.1.15
<babinlonston> dw1: yes its giving
<dw1> babinlonston: hmm
<babinlonston> Will provide the interface entry
<babinlonston> dw1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7450789/
<dw1> babinlonston: you might want to ask in ##networking
<dw1> babinlonston: i am far from expert :)
<babinlonston> dw1: ok fine thanks
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> Anyone have any experience rescuing a dying single-partition NTFS volume using raw-copy utilities like dd/ddrescue?
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: no, but you might try http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk with sudo apt-get install testdisk
<winxplague> i thought that was on topic because it ships with ubuntu currently sry im gonna go rtfm
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> dw1: does that have error-recovery tools, such as re-reading "bad" sectors?
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: "If there are read errors, TestDisk might hang. Stressing your hard disk can increase the amount of bad sectors. Would it be possible to clone your disk?"
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Damaged_Hard_Disk
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> dw1: fwict the issue is with the PCB of the drive, not the platters - however, I don't want to run standard dd et. al., which would just write 0 for any bad data unless it's really bad
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Damaged_Hard_Disk#The_best_method:_Antonio_Diaz.27s_GNU_.27ddrescue.27
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: dont know if it writes 0 or whatever sorry
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: not sure the best recovery for PCB
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: http://google.com/search?q=data+recovery+failing+PCB
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: g/l
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: maybe try ##hardware
<meek_geek> how to auto start dnscrypt-proxy on every reboot ?
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> dw1: thanks
<Voyage> Hi,
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> I was able to get the drive to present to BIOS and boot to it, but by the time I realized "holy shit it's working" and rebooted into my LiveCD to start recovery it was gone
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> my guess is the PCB is causing it to fail to initialize
<Voyage> I am following this tutorial http://www.installationpage.com/selenium/how-to-run-selenium-headless-firefox-in-ubuntu/  and getting this error (nothing happens and it keeps stuck on this) http://pastie.org/9167581
<xhad> After a install my BIOS freezes when my ssd is connected.
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: "ddrescue does not truncate the output file if not asked to. So, every time you run it on the same output file, it tries to fill in the gaps." http://savannah.gnu.org/projects/ddrescue/
<Voyage> I am following this tutorial http://www.installationpage.com/selenium/how-to-run-selenium-headless-firefox-in-ubuntu/  and getting this error (nothing happens and it keeps stuck on this) http://pastie.org/9167581
<vedic> Hey guys, I am running 12.04 64bit. I can play audio file youtube video but I can't record my own voice. I tried arecord test.wav and then tried playing back test.wav there is no audio in it.
<vedic> http://pastebin.com/Prb5njfr
<fcl4> hi, i am new to linux. is there a way to lock the ip config so it will ask root password for every change?
<macchky> ifconfig
<dw1> fcl4: maybe if you set up the connection manually and remove network-manager
<fcl4> dw1: is that the only way?
<fcl4> can standard linux account ( non admin ) change the ip configuration via network manager?
<fcl4> i am not in front of my linux pc right now
<dw1> fcl4: http://askubuntu.com/questions/283142/how-can-i-restrict-users-fom-changing-network-settings-and-adding-new-connection
<dw1> fcl4: yes
<dw1> fcl4: its for users to change the network
<dw1> fcl4: "in order to achieve what you want, you should disable NetworkManager and use the init system to restrict the connection"
<fcl4> dw1: big thanks
<fcl4> going to read that and try
<Voyage> I am following this tutorial http://www.installationpage.com/selenium/how-to-run-selenium-headless-firefox-in-ubuntu/  and getting this error (nothing happens and it keeps stuck on this) http://pastie.org/9167581
<dw1> Voyage: take that first line starting with [dix] and put it into google.  see results. :)
<helmut_> hi
<Voyage> dw1,  http://pastie.org/9167698
<dw1> continue your google Voyage http://google.com/search?q=Xvfb+Xlib%3A+extension+"RANDR"+missing+on+display
<meek_geek> dnscrypt-proxy would not uninstall
<xeonid_> hi guys
<dw1> meek_geek: why not
<salsero|2> hi heliumid_
<meek_geek> dw1, http://dnscrypt.org/
<meek_geek> installed using these steps
<meek_geek> now apt cannot find it
<artex> hi
<dw1> meek_geek: custom compiling and installing cant really be supported officially
<artex> is it possible to get help here?
<dw1> meek_geek: i would google uninstall dnscrypt
<meek_geek> dw1, what 2 do now?
<StarOnD> Hello, is there a software for ubuntu which will allow me to see Dlink ADSL modem lights on my screen?
<dw1> artex: possibly
<dw1> StarOnD: no
<dw1> StarOnD: unless you put a webcam up there and monitored it :p
<artex> i'm at work and my ubuntu won't start
<salsero|2> define wont start
<StarOnD> should not be 2 difficult to write such software
<artex> this is the error, it's scrolling over my screen
<artex> [x.x] nouveau E[ PFIF0] SUBIF00: ch 1 [DRM] subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000
<artex> the [x.x]  is increasing all the time
<dw1> StarOnD: yes it should.. youd have to customize the modem firmware
<dw1> StarOnD: plus it still probably wont be possible
<salsero|2> tried using nvidia drivers?
<StarOnD> ok
<artex> problem started after upgrading to latest lts
<artex> i am using nvidia drivers
<artex> but they seem to fail after the upgrade
<dw1> StarOnD: its a simple device not really for serious programming or networking tasks
<dw1> StarOnD: it just reads, transforms and passes the signal
<xeonid_> artex: did you update the drivers ?
<StarOnD> ok
<artex> how can I update without being able to boot?
<xeonid_> artex: check with nouveau if work , nvidia.com download latest driver for linux
<Ben64> you shouldn't install nvidia from their website, that is unsupported here
<dw1> StarOnD: if its a modem+router combo you might be able to get more information with an automated login to admin area script
<xeonid_> artex: ctrl+alt + f1
<xeonid_> artex: so try to install from apt
<dw1> StarOnD: like this guy did http://coredump.matthewsmith.id.au/2013/11/use-curl-to-log-adsl-modem-status/
<artex> i'll try
<dw1> StarOnD: basically youd be logging in browsing web pages and parsing the data
<artex> just apt-get install nameofDriver
<artex> sudo probably
<artex> i'll get back
<artex> thanks
<xeonid_> artex: apt-cache search nvidia
<artex> ok
<xeonid_> artex:  this will show all packages of nvidia
<Ben64> usually the package is nvidia-current, but you should use the hardware drivers tool to install them
<xeonid_> Ben64: without X11 is it possible?
<Ben64> without x11 why would you need nvidia drivers?
<artex> X11 won't start
<Ben64> ooh
<artex> so how can I use hardware drivers tool
<Ben64> jockey-text
<artex> this is the error on boot:
<artex> [x.x] nouveau E[ PFIF0] SUBIF00: ch 1 [DRM] subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000
<artex> x.x keeps rising
<Ben64> oh, jockey doesn't exist in 14.04 anymore
<artex> how to fix it?
<xeonid_> maybe better way is to  boot from ubuntu 14.04LTS cd/dvd and install without deleting /home/user
<xeonid_> if you can't access to shell
<artex> i can do that, but it would cost a lot of work
<Ben64> artex: try "ubuntu-drivers"
<xeonid_> artex: or any live cd and chroot to ubuntu then install drivers
<dw1> ^
<artex> chroot, long time ago :-)
<artex> will need to look it up
<artex> Thanks guys
<dw1> artex: http://tinyurl.com/ubchroot #3-7
<Ben64> or just use ubuntu-drivers tool? :D
<artex> will post back
<artex> oh, good link
<artex> thanks
<Ben64> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22118/can-i-install-extra-drivers-via-the-command-prompt
<JC_Yang> hi, all. I need python-bzutils package, but the default repository say it's not found. where can I get it safely?
<JC_Yang> 14.04 LTS here
<dw1> JC_Yang: seems not to be found in trusty... you could try the saucy package if theres no conflicts http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/all/python-bzutils/download
<xeonid_> JC_Yang: or build it from source :>
<Ben64> using packages for a different version of ubuntu is a bad idea
<dw1> no warranty* :p
<geirha> JC_Yang: Go virtualenv + pip, maybe
<dw1> JC_Yang: hmm it is on launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/python-bzutils
<dw1> JC_Yang: but was deleted from repos for some reason
<JC_Yang> thank u man, I'd like to try to build it from source, hope I can make it
<dw1> JC_Yang: just use the launchpad or saucy .deb - they are the same :P
<JC_Yang> ok
<meek_geek> anyone knows how to uninstall dnscrypt-proxy
<kdz> did you install it via apt-get meek_geek?
<meek_geek> kdz, not via website instructions
<fishsponge> does anyone know how to get the number of inodes used and available on a BTRFS filesystem over NFS? Usually I type "df -i", but with a BTRFS filesystem over NFS it's showing "0" for everything... any ideas??
<Voyage> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":99".
<kdz> meek_geek did you install from source?
<geirha> meek_geek: If you still have the build dir, and the project's makefile has an uninstall target, you may be able to uninstall it by cd-ing into that dir and running sudo make uninstall
<kdz> yeah wat geirha said
<meek_geek> kdz, yep i download tar and then make install
<geirha> fishsponge: run df -i on the host that actually has the btrfs
<fishsponge> I can't SSH into the host, sadly... it's a ReadyNAS box with SSH disabled...
<kdz> thats sad
<kdz> ssh is your friend
<meek_geek> geirha, kdz would the config files also go with this command ?
<fishsponge> On my ReadyNAS Duo, over NFS I can see the inodes... but my ReadyNAS 104 seems to be running BTRFS filesystem, which isn't telling me the number of inodes over NFS...
<kdz> meek_geek only if you add the remove all command witch geirha will explain
<fishsponge> rsync is enabled on the ReadyNAS... but there's no way to get inodes over rsync protocol of course... so how do I do it over NFS with the BTRFS filesystem on there?
<geirha> meek_geek: Likely not
<meek_geek> geirha, after uninstall can i remove the respective share dir ?
<geirha> meek_geek: If it's still there, then there probably wasn't an uninstall
<fishsponge> does anyone know how to get the number of inodes used and available on a BTRFS filesystem over NFS? Usually I type "df -i", but with a BTRFS filesystem over NFS it's showing "0" for everything... any ideas??
<meek_geek> geirha, but its empty unlike before
<Guest99639> hi
<meek_geek> Guest99639, hi
<dw1> meek_geek: for the future you may want to look into 'checkinstall' which creates packages out of source compilations http://bootpolish.net/home_howto_uninstallapplicationsinstalledfromsource
<dw1> meek_geek: to remove it is also possible to re-run the install with checkinstall then uninstall the package
<dw1> meek_geek: instead of doing it manually
<meek_geek> dw1, so checkinstall create a deb package ?
<dw1> meek_geek: yeah
<meek_geek> dw1, how to use it ?
<meek_geek> make install ?
<Bluewolf> Anyone know if there is a program that will operate my Canon Pixma MG1240 scanner, I have a program called scangearmp which is not running the gedit file?
<dw1> meek_geek: its there at the link
<dw1> meek_geek: checkinstall make install
<dw1> Bluewolf: scangearmp works for me
<dw1> Bluewolf: but it doesnt seem to save options .. what gedit file ?
<metalbrick> How can I set the swappiness correctly in Ubuntu
<dw1> metalbrick: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<metalbrick> I set it using `sudo sysctl vm/swappiness=1`
<cloudy_nz> Bluewolf: I used to use XSane
<metalbrick> however the swap still was used immediately when the RAM is over 80%
<Bluewolf> dw1: It also worked for me on Mint 14, now that I have moved to Ubuntu 14.04 it won't run. The packages I downloaded have a number of addon packages and a file which has the scangear but it has an INSTALL file which can be opened with gedit, that file is supposed to open int the terminal to run scangear which its not.
<metalbrick> and `cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness` will output `1`
<Bluewolf> cloudy_nz: I recall trying it and id did not work.
<dw1> Bluewolf: i just run scangearmp & at terminal
<dw1> Bluewolf: dont know bout that INSTALL file
<dw1> Bluewolf: cant remember how i installed it...
<Bluewolf> dw1: Sorry not sure exactly how to explain the package to you other than naming them, the .sh files are not running as they should and I have ticked the box in properties?
<Bluewolf> dw1: Do can I run a command to run that INSTALL file in the termianl?
<Bluewolf> *Terminal
<CornishPasty> Bluewolf: INSTALL files are instructions on how to install
<CornishPasty> They're essentially a more specific README
<dw1> Bluewolf: find the debian package on canon's site.. like http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/contents/ASIA/EN/0100302702.html but for your printer
<Bluewolf> CornishPasty: dw1: This is what is in the install file but I'm not sure what it means or what to do - http://pastebin.com/GUKkJjYF
<dw1> Bluewolf: i dont see your model at http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/?personal
<dw1> Bluewolf: for a manual install you would follow the INSTALL and run the 3 commands... but a .deb package is preferable
<Bluewolf> dw1:  .deb package is preferable, There are .deb packages that install the drivers?
<dw1> Bluewolf: canon may have them
<dw1> Bluewolf: choose your model and click software/drivers
<fishsponge> does anyone know how to get the number of inodes used and available on a BTRFS filesystem over NFS? Usually I type "df -i", but with a BTRFS filesystem over NFS it's showing "0" for everything... any ideas??
<dw1> Bluewolf: at the last link i sent
<PhlowHome> Why does each user also have a group with the same name?
<kdz> PhlowHome i also thought it was strange but its a great feature. special with jailing on proftpd
<Bluewolf> dw1: It appears they don't have it - Canon Pixma MG1240
<dw1> Bluewolf: are you sure.... nothing on google for that model
<dw1> Bluewolf: are you sure thats the model
<Bluewolf> dw1: So far nothing there ether, strange as its not as if I have not had it working in Linux. I have been on linux for years and have been running this printer fine. The packages I have work, there was only one package which would not install through the Software Center, maybe it is the reason it is not running?
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> Does anyone know how to get a RAID 1 array managed by an Intel ICH-10R chip to show up as one device in Ubuntu?
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: hardware raid should handle all that and make it seem like one device, no?
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: <- noob
<dw1> <-
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> dw1: so it would seem
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> I'm not sure if it's hardware raid or "hardware" raid
<kdz> aint raid1 mirror ?
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: well software raid wouldnt need a special 'chip'
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> yeah
<kdz> so what are you mirroring
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> dw1: hopefully the windows install on another drive
<kdz> mkay
<kdz> did you setup your bios to use "raid"
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> once I get the drives to sync up I'm going to dump the old drive onto the array
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> kdz: yeah
<kdz> kiff
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> ?
<Guest9600> !
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> kdz: what?
<kdz> kiff=ok
 * Spidernet is away: The Spider always crawls
 * Spidernet is back (gone 00:00:03)
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> FWICT the only way to use a raid array like this on both Windows and Ubuntu AND boot windows off of said RAID is to use hardware "raid"
<k1l> !away > Spidernet
<ubottu> Spidernet, please see my private message
<fishsponge> does anyone know how to get the number of inodes used and available on a BTRFS filesystem over NFS? Usually I type "df -i", but with a BTRFS filesystem over NFS it's showing "0" for everything... any ideas??
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> kdz: any help?
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> I'm guessing dmraid is needed, but I have no idea how to pilot this thing
<kdz> hmmwhatsthisdo|L oh i was just asking questions
<Bluewolf>  dw1: When I try and install this package cnijfilter-mg2100series in the Software Center is saying - Dependency is not satisfiable: libtiff4. Just installed the Scangear on 12.04, so it looks like this is the package needed to get it working?
<aum> hi - having trouble with Xdmx. I can run it ok, there are no font path issues, but when I open up program windows, they show up without any text displaying
<gry-> what is apparmor and can I turn it off?
<dw1> Bluewolf: well you can get the package here (64bit) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/libtiff4/3.9.5-2ubuntu1.6
<dw1> Bluewolf: scangear might be a separate package - not sure
<dw1> Bluewolf: oh you install it nm
<dw1> gry-: google should tell you what it is... i have never needed to turn it off, myself.
<dw1> gry-: which is why i know very little about it :)
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> kdz: I found a driver for the firmware RAID chip my mobo uses, but the drivers are for RHEL and SUSE
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> which is more like ubuntu?
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> RHEL?
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: prety sure RHEL uses RPM
<Bluewolf> dw1: Yeah I installed it on my laptop which has Ubuntu 12.04 (No problems and just like Mint), But now in 14.04 it wont install that one package in the software center which I think is essential to getting it running. How can I install it through the terminal?
<dw1> Bluewolf: which package
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: http://google.com/search?q=Intel+ICH-10R+ubuntu
<gry-> nope
<gry-> more like rhel indeed
<gry-> but i wouldnt expect drivers to be hard to repackage if theyre already coded
<gry-> like theyre already using some linux-ey stuff.. probably already compiled or something
<gry-> yadda yadda yadda do.. asking everyone to google is not good but i wont complain much, i know this folk will yell if its useless
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> dw1: I have drivers up to RHEL6.1
<dw1> Bluewolf: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449571/dependency-is-not-satisfiable-libtiff4-when-trying-to-install-lightworks-on-ubu
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> and SLES11
<dw1> Bluewolf: looks like you have to install the saucy package if you want libtiff4
<dw1> Bluewolf: no guarantees...
<Voyage> $ xrandr -d :99
<Voyage> RandR extension missing
<Bluewolf> dw1: I see that, let me give it a try :D
<fishsponge> does anyone know how to get the number of inodes used and available on a BTRFS filesystem over NFS? Usually I type "df -i", but with a BTRFS filesystem over NFS it's showing "0" for everything... any ideas??
<dw1> gry-: most of what i do is google to help people.. but if i teach them how to help themselves it serves them better.. :)
<dw1> gry-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AppArmor
<Bluewolf> dw1: Is this the package I am to install? - Tag Image File Format Library (TIFF), transitional package  libtiff4-dev:i386
<dw1> Bluewolf: no
<dw1> Bluewolf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/amd64/libtiff4/download
<dw1> gry-: basically its a wrapper that locks down programs from doing certain things
<Voyage> RandR extension missing
<Voyage> Xvfb :21 -screen 0 1024x768x24 -extension RANDR &
<Voyage> any help?
<dw1> gry-: so even if a program contains an exploit it may not be able to do as much harm
<Bluewolf> dw1: Okay it worked!, the package is installed. Sadly the other package has decided it has an issue with life - Dependency is not satisfiable: scangearmp-common (>=1.80)  what now?
<dw1> Bluewolf: get scangearmp-common and install it :)
<Bluewolf> dw1: I'm confused - scangearmp-common_1.80-1_amd64 is the package which is installed?
<gry-> this internet is crap
<gry-> https://pastee.org/dxfzz in dmesg, internet keeps hopping, what to do?
<dw1> Bluewolf: hmm, that should satisfy it
<dw1> Bluewolf: you are on 64bit and all packages are 64 bit right
<dw1> Bluewolf: amd64 wont satisfy an i386 package
<CornishPasty> gry-: blame demon :P
<smox> hey guys, I have a new Laptop with an Intel Iris pro 5200 and have some little graphicbugs, is here anyone who knows how I can update/patch my videodrivers?? :)
<Bluewolf> dw1: I'm sure there 64 bit, scangearmp-common_1.80-1_i386.deb is also installed?
<gry-> CornishPasty, what do I do to it for it to work? i can't even load couple web pages without it resetting
<dw1> Bluewolf: hmm
<dw1> Bluewolf: are you sure they're installed?  dpkg -l | grep scangear
<CornishPasty> gry-: Is it WPA2-enterprise?
<gry-> CornishPasty, absolutely no idea
<CornishPasty> Also, this is gonna sound stupid, but have you tried rebooting, gry-?
<Bluewolf> dw1: I take its not installed
<Bluewolf> dw1: There are two packages which are not installed out of the 8 I have, the one is coming up with Dependency is not satisfiable: libtiff4 again. Though the other package that said that is installed?
<gry-> i know it is wpa2 but the rest is greek to me
<CornishPasty> gry-: Are you at home or an office? Do you log in with username/password or just a pre-filled password?
<dw1> gry-: its possible a neighbour is sending deauthentication packets trying to capture your login handshake to crack it :)
<CornishPasty> dw1: looks like it's a local deauth
<dw1> Bluewolf: hard to say .. keep fiddling :/
<CornishPasty> Hmm, OUI looks like it's a Netgear
 * CornishPasty has found the problem
<gry-> CornishPasty: home, only password, it's not prefilled
<Bluewolf> dw1: That package you gave me to download is amd64 I think I need i386.deb?
<Bluewolf> Don't I?
<dw1> Bluewolf: possibly
<dw1> Bluewolf: but if yoru system supports 64 you should use all 64
<CornishPasty> gry-: I'm afraid I don't really know of any other suggestions. According to the deauth reasons, it *could* be the router
<Bluewolf> dw1: Ah where do I find it because there is nothing on that site you gave me, I try to but lack of knowledge about lots of things (Linux in general does not help :D)
<dw1> Bluewolf: just replace the amd64 with i386 in the URL: http://packages.ubuntu.com/eo/saucy/i386/libtiff4/download
<Bluewolf> dw1: Okay trying now :D
<parapan> hi fellows > can someone recommend an application to keep track of different changes in softwares , versions, but also private data ?
<gry-> CornishPasty, works fine for 2-3 other computers
<parapan> it doesn't have to be extremely complex ..just to do the task ...
<ubuntu> lala
<dw1> Bluewolf: try not to end up with duplicates of everything. :)
<dw1> Bluewolf: i would try for all i386 or all amd64 with related stuff
<dw1> Bluewolf: otherwise parts of the driver may not be able to talk to each other :/
<Bluewolf> dw1: I fear that is the foolish mistake I am battling with, Confirm with my 64bit requires i386 packages installed?
<dw1> Bluewolf: you should do one or the other ideally
<Bluewolf> dw1: Understood, now my Software Center has gone funny. Its like frozen halfway through an install and when I close it an start it up its still the same? - Why do my computer issues get worse :)
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> God, I feel like a fool
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> trying to run make for ddrescue, and getting "c++: command not found"
<Bluewolf> Try me :D
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> gcc is installed
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: sudo apt-get install gcc++
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> says it's selecting a ton of packages for regexes
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> "E: unable to correct problems, you have broken packages"
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: hmmwhatsthisdo|L maybe its g++ i forget
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> Now I really feel like a fool for not trying that
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> thought it would have come with gcc
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: yeah it doesnt
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> at least the drive is presenting itself to the computer now
<dw1> awesome
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> hopefully I can pull everything off of it and onto the RAID
<Saeedullah> Hello All friend
<Saeedullah> i hope u are all fine & doing well
<gry-> Hello. How can I help you?
<Saeedullah> i want to share folder in ubuntu 12.04
<Saeedullah> how can possible to share it?
<PhlowHome> what's the ubuntu version of /usr/libexec ?
<Bluewolf> dw1: After installing the package successfully my Software Center does not acknowledge that is installed as there is still an install button, why?
<Saeedullah> 12.04 version
<dw1> Bluewolf: and it shows in dpkg -l | grep <package> in terminal as installed (ii at left column)
<gry-> Saeedullah: Ah. Give me a minute.
<Saeedullah> okay friend
<Saeedullah> gry brother
<dw1> Bluewolf: ?
<PeErLesS> whats the command that tells me whats the largest folder (in terms of content) in the current path?
<Bluewolf> dw1: Yeah it does?
<gry-> Saeedullah: install samba and install smbfs, then you can share folders by right-click I believe.
<dw1> Bluewolf: sounds good.. :/
<gry-> PeErLesS: "ncdu" is really good for this.
<PeErLesS> gry-: thanks
<donad_> dona
<gry-> PeErLesS: https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_MZMwAVJYoA/TqwarN6O7eI/AAAAAAAABcE/qXAiqDA6hss/s1600/folder-size-ncdu.png
<cactuswizard> is lubuntu light enough to run smoothly on netbook?
<gry-> PeErLesS: No problem.
<PeErLesS> ty
<dw1> cactuswizard: yeah
<gry-> cactuswizard: Depends on the specs.
<Saeedullah> gry- brotheri samba on the internet or unbuntu already have builitn
<dw1> cactuswizard: pretty happy with it on a weak acerOne
<gry-> Saeedullah, both samba and sambafs are installed, but you do not see 'share' option by right-click?
<Saeedullah> okay
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> now, better question
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> Anyone used ddrescue to clone a drive?
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> I need to know what options I should use/add if I'm reading to/from /dev/sdX and /dev/mapper devices
<Saeedullah> i share but i want to access from windows xp give me this information message you don't have permisssion
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> the manual mentions something about possibly specifying the size if it's a raw device, but I'm not sure if those are considered raw devices or something else
<Saeedullah> how can solved this problem
<Saeedullah> ?
<Voyage> . how to setup proper env vars?     I mean for all consoles?
<gry-> Saeedullah: Oh. I see.
<cactuswizard> gry-: i don't remember the specs atm, been about two years without any use but maybe i'll give it a try anyway
<rameshdahiya> Can anyone tell me, I updated the openssl version using download and compile, do i need to recompile apache to fix the heartbleed issue ?
<Bluewolf> dw1: Yeah they all have ii on the left column and are all i386. The INSTALL file is still not running. libtiff4 there are two amd64 in the terminal.
<dw1> Bluewolf: the 3 commands in the INSTALL file would be run manually, but shouldnt be needed because you installed a package version of scangear
<dw1> Bluewolf: so what happens when you type scangearmp
<Bluewolf> dw1: Belive it or not but it runs :D. But why does it have to be typed in the terminal?
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> Anyone? I don't want to botch this and break the drive
<dw1> Bluewolf: you can add an icon to run it if you like
<dw1> Bluewolf: or alt-f2
<rameshdahiya> does the recompilation of apache is necessary after upgrading the openssl version
<Bluewolf> dw1: I see, I have locked it to the unity bar and it works fine. How do I add an icon?
<dw1> Bluewolf: but as far as i know it doesnt automatically add a menu item
<dw1> Bluewolf: good question :)
<dw1> rameshdahiya: you shouldnt have to compile apache ever
<Bluewolf> dw1: Yeah, I have a thing about making things worse :D. That file that is running is not from my INSTALL is it?
<dw1> rameshdahiya: its available as a package in the standard repositories
<Voyage>  file  /etc/environment    making and entry in this file of      DISPLAY=;99 would make an env var for all consoles        no?
<dw1> Bluewolf: as far as i can tell you never ran the commands from the install file you just looked at it
<dw1> Bluewolf: or did you run that make, make install stuff in terminal?
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> oh. my. god.
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> I think it's working
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> ddrescue is saying it's not finding any errors yet
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: maybe its just a loose cable :p
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> I think the issue is PCB-related
<Bluewolf> dw1: No all I did was type scangearmp in the terminal and it worked, when I try and double click the INSTALL file it just opens up in gedit and thats it.
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> it wasn't identifying itself to the bios and was making some nasty clicks
<dw1> Bluewolf: yeah then its running from the package
<dw1> Bluewolf: the INSTALL is just a readme file telling you what commands to run.  reading it doesnt do anything
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> I think it was the PCB thinking it couldn't initialize the disk and urgently parking the heads
<dw1> Bluewolf: a lot of source packages have an INSTALL file that is just a readme
<dw1> Bluewolf: its not meant to be executed
<dw1> Bluewolf: you read it to find out what to execute. :)
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> can anyone think of a safe way to check whether or not the output disk is actually getting data?
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> and not just all 0s?
<Bluewolf> dw1: Yeah but on the Ubuntu 12.04 the INSTALL file is how I was running it, it was being executed because I set it in properties?
<dw1> Bluewolf: that sounds impossible..  the INSTALL file wouldnt run even if you made it executable
<dw1> Bluewolf: unless it had a #!/bin/sh at the top line telling it what shell to use
<dw1> Bluewolf: and you would notice a bunch of errors
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> dw1: I've seen INSTALL files that were scripts
<dw1> hmmwhatsthisdo|L: more often its install.sh
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> there were manual build instructions that were commented out
<Voyage> I want to set DISPLAY=:99 for ALL users/ apps and consoles. How can I set it up. ? (using export DISPLAY=:99 only gives me that for current console session) .
<Bluewolf> dw1: I'm telling you because its working now in my Ubuntu 12.04 and there is no bash! at the top (I can put everything in that gedit file onto pastebin for you to see) the only file that has bash! at the top is called autogen.sh.
<Bluewolf> dw1: And there were no errors ether?
<dw1> Bluewolf: go into the folder with INSTALL in terminal.  move it to its own isolated directory (mkdir x; cp INSTALL x) then make it executable (cd x; chmod +x INSTALL) then try to run it (./INSTALL) see what happens :)
<Bluewolf> dw1: Ah yeah you lost me, but seriously in 12.04 thats how I was running it bu the INSTALL file after installing those packages
<dw1> Bluewolf: strange :)
<Saeedullah> Hello All friend
<Saeedullah> i share puble folder now i access from another computer give me this message You might not have permission to use this network resource
<Bluewolf> dw1: I found strange results appear when I am combined with a computer, it must be a talent of mine which are mostly bad :D
<Saeedullah> how can possible to access to open this folder from another system
<Saeedullah> i shared folder in ubuntu
<dw1> Bluewolf: haha :)
<dw1> Bluewolf: only way to learn :)
<Saeedullah> You might not have permission to use this network resource
<Bluewolf> dw1: And I'm still learning, this is whats in the install file as is nothing changed- http://pastebin.com/VGtjHWa0
<dw1> Saeedullah: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch09.html
<professor_soap> hello people
<dw1> Bluewolf: none of those commands would actually run the program, so i dont think its related to starting it
<Saeedullah> i installed samba and share the folder
<Saeedullah> You might not have permission to use this network resource
<Saeedullah> when access the share folder give me this message You might not have permission to use this network resource
<dw1> Saeedullah: you will likely need to authenticate with a user that has permission
<professor_soap> (Novice question, need general directions) Trying to get my Ubuntu Server 14.04 to connect to my HP printer. I have apt-get installed hplib, which seems to be the drivers. But how do I actually print a page?
<dw1> Saeedullah: it is not the easiest thing to do :)
<dw1> Saeedullah: i usually just use dropbox :)
<Saeedullah> why dw1
<Saeedullah> ?
<Bluewolf> dw1: That my be the case but thats what it did when I (In my wisdom double clicked it) after I excecuted it as a program. Perhaps I did something which I am unsure of but I highly doubt it. the file type is - installation instructions (text/x-install)
<Bluewolf> dw1: Anyway Now that the scangear is working how do I change the icon on the dash or is that asking to much :D
<dw1> Bluewolf: right click -> properties maybe
<Bluewolf> dw1: On the dash, that does not work?
<dw1> Bluewolf: i dont use unity myself.  might have to hold alt and/or the windows key at the same time to get right click menu
<dw1> Bluewolf: could be more complicated http://askubuntu.com/questions/80627/how-can-i-change-the-icon-of-an-application-in-the-unity-launcher
<Armag3dd0n1> how do I install flareget from the software centre in ubuntu 14.04? it's only saying I can "buy" it ????
<Bluewolf> dw1: I guessed it would be complicated - After I ran scangear from the terminal I locked it to the bar so I don't know where the run file is located ether :D
<dw1> Bluewolf: in terminal you can do 'which scangearmp' to locate the bniary - it will be somewhere in the system path (echo $PATH)
<Bluewolf> dw1: Yeah thats getting complicated again :D, I will have to look into
<dw1> Bluewolf: its in the system path, so you can run it from anywhere, and dont need to know where it is anyway :)
<Armag3dd0n1> anyone?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<Armag3dd0n1> how do I install flareget from the software centre in ubuntu 14.04? it's only saying I can "buy" it ????
<saeedullah> authenticate with a user that has permission
<Armag3dd0n1> ?
<Armag3dd0n1> i can install other stuff fine
<dw1> saeedullah: you will find samba experts in #samba
<Bluewolf> dw1: So I could make my own shortcut of sorts with a gedit file? but I would need the path
<dw1> Bluewolf: in terminal do which scangearmp
<latiar> ohai
<Bluewolf> dw1: Got it :D
<saeedullah> how to permission to folder in ubuntu give me esay way for this issue
<saeedullah> help me all friend
<ikonia> saeedullah: what do you want to be able to do ?
<latiar> mv -r /*folder* /dev/null
<ikonia> latiar: ?
<latiar> It's for permissioning
<Bluewolf> dw1: You are a bright Star in the sky, Thank you very much for your time and help :D
<dw1> Bluewolf: shortcuts may be a little tricky. try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2080065&p=12334469#post12334469
<djbeirut> Hi.. i am new to linux and i am having major packet loss to my ubuntu 14.04 vps. i don't think it's an issue with my vps provider. i think it's in my configuration. how can i troubleshoot this in ubuntu?
<dw1> Bluewolf: you're welcome. going to watch tv for a bit.  g/l :)
<ikonia> djbeirut: how are you measuring the package loss
<djbeirut> ikoniai am pinging my server
<djbeirut> Packets: Sent = 339, Received = 116, Lost = 223 (65% loss),
<ikonia> djbeirut: so that could be many things - why do you feel it's a problem with the VPS
<Bluewolf> dw1: Yeah I have done that before, Once again thanks. Going to eat - Enjoy your viewing.
<djbeirut> It is NOT a problem with the vps. i think it is something with the ubuntu configuration or an attack.
<ikonia> djbeirut: how do you know this ?
<ikonia> djbeirut: what is your process or diagnosing this
<djbeirut> ikonia i don't know for a fact. like i said i am really linux noob. what do i need to do to narrow the problem down
<ikonia> djbeirut: so why do you think it's not a problem with the vps ?
<ikonia> or why do you think it's an attack ?
<djbeirut> i said maybe.. it's just a wild guess.
<ikonia> 11:35 < djbeirut> It is NOT a problem with the vps.
<ikonia> that is you stating with caps it is NOT a problem with the vps
<djbeirut> ikonia because that's what they told me
<ikonia> you appear to be changing what you are saying
<ikonia> it's pretty hard to work with someone who is changing what they are saying
<djbeirut> they said it is not a problem with the connection to the vps. attack is a wild guess from my side. another wild guess is configuration in the ubuntu. is it clear now?
<ikonia> djbeirut: test other hosts, see if it's just that one host, or others
<ikonia> then narrow it down
<ikonia> be systematic
<djbeirut> i am pinging the server not from the server
<ikonia> djbeirut: I know, from a client
<ikonia> so see if your client drops packets to other hosts, or just that one server
<djbeirut> i am pinging the server from two different locations. home and work. same result
<ikonia> so that suggests two different routes are dropping packets
<djbeirut> yes
<ikonia> so the one common thing is the server / route into that server
<ikonia> so that would be the starting point to work back from
<djbeirut> ikonia another thing is that when i reboot the server the ping to the server is stable and nice for a little while and then it starts dropping. that makes me assume that there is a service or something that is causing this. maybe maxing the bandwith or something
<ikonia> I'd talk to whoever manages the VPS/network
<djbeirut> is there a command that stops all the services?
<InFierno> what network is the server hosted on?
<djbeirut> eoreality
<InFierno> Trust me you dont want to stop all services :)
<djbeirut> ok.. where do i start troubleshooting then
<InFierno> Do some tracert routes - see which hop you pkacet drop on
<ikonia> djbeirut: talk to the people who manage the VPS/VPS network
<ikonia> djbeirut: that is the common factor here
<InFierno> And or go for a better host if they cant fix it
<djbeirut> what if it wasn't a vps. what if it was my own server at home. how would i start troubleshooting?
<Breaking_Pitt> I got  a problem with landscape with the motd in ubuntu
<ikonia> djbeirut: it is a VPS
<ikonia> djbeirut: so talk to them
<djbeirut> already did... they are just too slow to answer!
<Breaking_Pitt> Some advice please http://paste.ubuntu.com/7451807/
<djbeirut> i don't want to wait :P
<ikonia> djbeirut: ok, then wait for them to answer
<ikonia> djbeirut: then escalate it
<Voyage>  I want to set DISPLAY=:99 for ALL users/ apps and consoles. How can I set it up. ? (using export DISPLAY=:99 only gives me that for current console session) .
<geirha> Sounds like you're asking the wrong question
<Jaazinh> siema
<student> fff
<efazati> hi i want use http://askubuntu.com/questions/69804/how-do-i-change-the-keymap-of-a-single-device-logitech-presenter to change zoom keys in my keyboard to page down page up but there is not /lib/udev/keymap. what i can do?
<minimec> efazati: Is this a USB keyboard? Otherwise, this would not work. Do the 'zoom' keys give some keycode (open 'xev' in a terminal, put the mouse cursor in the 'xev' window, press the 'zoom' keys and check the output in the terminal'...
<efazati> minimec, yes its usb keyboad
<efazati> minimec, say nothing
<efazati> minimec, but with sudo evtest /dev/input/event3 say Event: time 1399892942.572261, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 419 (KEY_ZOOMOUT), value
<minimec> efazati: That's ok then. That means, that the system can see the keys.
<murosai> how is the apt-cache search list sorted? it currently seems completely random
<efazati> minimec, how map it zoomkey to pagedown?
<minimec> efazati: I do such stuff with the 'xbindkeys' software. I use that software for keyboard shortcuts for my webcam and so on... http://www.butlerpc.net/blog/2011/01/using-xbindkeys-on-ubuntu-linux-to-remap-key-commands/
<efazati> minimec, tnx
<efazati> minimec, what is page down action?
<timh> I am getting a new nvidia card but my old card is nvidia... I know the procedure for installing with the nvidia driver but what should I do for the old stuff?
<timh> if I want to try the latest driver
<minimec> edwardly: xev output for 'page-down': keycode 117 (keysym 0xff56, Next)
<philinux> timh;~ revert to the nouveau driver before installing new card I would say
<pirx> hello! i upgraded to 14.04, and a bunch of keyboard shortcuts have disappeared (for window management specifically, like maximizing and closing windows etc). i cant see those shortcuts in system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts anymore
<pirx> anyone recognizes this?
<philinux> pirx;~ press and hold the Win key to see all shortcuts
<timh> philinux: really?
<timh> so uninstall nvidia packages from the repo and then install nouveau?
<timh> so, that means, the nvidia installer will black list nouveau during the install?
<timh> it's been a while since I've installed that way
<philinux> timh;~ you could leave system as is and just put new card in a boot up see what you get
<timh> well, it's an older driver version - legacy
<timh> philinux: I had to use it because the current card was only supported up to a certain (legacy) ver. driver
<philinux> timh;~ and the new card is?
<timh> gtx 750
<Lulzifer> hola
<ubuntu-newbie> hello together, can someone help me ? i have installed ubuntu 14.04 unity 2 days ago. now i have seen that my notification envelope is not in my panel. after a restart it was gone. :(
<Lulzifer> xubuntu!
<Lulzifer> alguien usa xubuntu?
<philinux> timh;~ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214805
<Lulzifer> hablais español?
<DJones> !es | Lulzifer
<ubottu> Lulzifer: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Lulzifer> oh muchas gracias!
<philinux> timh;~ looks like a little bit of work to get that card up and running
<guest3456734> installed ubuntu 14.04 but its missing pvh support for xen any one tried xen's new pvh
<Voyage> if tomcat is launched as system service, can it see system enviremnet variables?
<timh> philinux:  not sure why that guy had so much trouble
<timh> philinux:  it should work with Ubuntu 13.10 even
<philinux> timh;~ you'll soon find out. pretty easy to pop old card back if you need to
<timh> yes
<timh> philinux:  but, it's so easy for driver conflicts.... :)   I updated my driver by mistake recently with my old card
<philinux> timh;~ hope it goes well.
<timh> oops = should say upgraded
<timh> philinux: thanks
<timh> philinux:  I know the steps for installing, just not uninstalling and what to remove :)
<philinux> timh;~ me - I would probably install the nvidia-current-updates or whatever it called now. Then shutdown an swap the cards and reboot
 * philinux is a bit gung ho though
<philinux> timh;~ recovery mode to fix stuff if borked
<Seannie> ack. software updater runs, downloads AND installs all without asking me for my password... how come?
<philinux> Seannie;~ normal behaviour now
<philinux> Seannie;~ unless say a new kernel is being installed for instance
<Seannie> but... buttt... but i thought processes could not run without you supplying root password
<philinux> Seannie;~ not needed now for updates to already installed software
<Seannie> fine. as long as its canonical i guess. good to know that my machine hasn't got the first instance of a linux virus
<philinux> Seannie;~ happened a long time ago. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Update_Manager_doesn.27t_prompt_for_security_updates
<Seannie> :P
<timh> oh, cool... I found instructions... yes
<philinux> Seannie;~ new software would need password. Like a new kernel
<fearnothing> hi guys, quick question about hardware
<fearnothing> lspci isn't very specific about my NIC chipset
<salsero> ok..
<fearnothing> it says RLT8111/8168/8411
<fearnothing> I need to identify precisely which one of those and which version
<fearnothing> can I do that, and if so how?
<salsero> lspci -vvvx ?
<fearnothing> p.s. booting from livecd if that makes any difference
<salsero> lspci -vvvx -d [<vendor>]:[<device>]
<fearnothing> ok, that's really weird
<fearnothing> using lspci -nn
<fearnothing> it gets me the vendor/device as [10ec:8168]
<salsero> fear nothing when using the command
<fearnothing> but the specs on the manufacturer's website say the NIC is 8111E, not 8168, and various other sources are telling me it's 8111G
<fearnothing> so now I'm really confused.
<fearnothing> anyway, what were you about to say salsero?
<salsero> nothing, I already said what I had t say
<salsero> fear nothing when using the command, use it to the full
<fearnothing> if you mean the exact command as you wrote it, I thought I needed the vendor and device ID hex for it to work?
<aceofspades> yo
<aceofspades> did anybody ever fix the chntpw package ???
<aceofspades> seems broken in all distros
<fearnothing> anyway if I type
<fearnothing> lspci -vvvx -d 10ec:8168
<fellicity> hey guyz..
<fearnothing> part of the info it gives me is that it's using kernel driver r8169
<fearnothing> which is another chipset again
<fearnothing> so  this exercise to narrow down exactly what it is that my board's running hasn't been very successful :P
<philinux> fearnothing;~ what does sudo lshw reveal
<aceofspades> grr
<cancer> hi, i want to install ubuntu on win 8. I am not sure of UEFI/CSM thing, Coz i have installed windows 8 again and its working in CSM | Non-secure boot. Now i want to know which ubuntu version with what bits need to be downloaded for installation. i want to make dual boot....
<philinux> fearnothing;~ I use the package hardinfo to look at the pci stuff. Nice gui
<fearnothing> give me  a minute philinux
<fearnothing> just restarting
<pirx> philinux: is that (pressing and holding win-key) a unity thing? i use gnome...
<shan> hi, i want to install ubuntu on win 8. I am not sure of UEFI/CSM thing, Coz i have installed windows 8 again and its working in CSM | Non-secure boot. Now i want to know which ubuntu version with what bits need to be downloaded for installation. i want to make dual boot....
<six86> Hello. I'm working on a automativ installation witht the 14.04 DVD image. It worked fine with the atomic recipe, but when I use a custom expert recipe, I have to Click "Install now" to proceed. Is there a way to automate this?
<shan> Ubuntu/kubuntu.... etc are all same. i mean, is it different to ask question in other channel or same staff/user there.
<shan> their*?
<kdz> six86 i think custom/expert was designed not to be automatic
<shan> am i visible!!
<six86> kdz: they're in the official debian docs?!
<DJones> shan: Generally you can ask questions on any of the UBuntu releases here, although sometimes you may get more specific help in the kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu channels for those releases
<kdz> six86 what is?
<fellicity> I need a command for checking the internet or connection speed on the terminal..
<six86> kdz: ?
<shan> DJones | So, any suggestions regarding my question!!
<DJones> shan: I'm not sure, I've only done one install alongside Win 8, I used Ubuntu 14.04 for a fresh install after disabling secureboot (I think), and it worked without any issues for me
<perlsyntax> hey
<fellicity> smbdy should assisst me with the above command..
<shan> DJones | ok. so latest release is working fine. does dual boot work fine.
<fearnothing> dammit
<fearnothing> he quits just as I get the lshw info
<shan> Ubuntu 14.04 << does 32/64 bits matter?
<DJones> shan: Dual boot works fine for me, the only issue I've had once was in a Win 8 to Win 8.1 update overwrote grub, but that was solved running a grub install command
<fearnothing> for anyone who fancies helping me with this chipset problem
<kdz> fearnothing
<fearnothing> lshw gives me the same info as lspci -
<kdz> theres no easy way to check inet
<minimec> fellicity: Basic information... 'nm-tool | more' in a terminal
<fearnothing> "product - RLT8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller"
<fearnothing> kdz - so what's the hard way?
<fearnothing> or any hard way if there's more than one
<kdz> fearnothing installing gui, download chrome and running speedtest
<shan> Djones | any suggestions about 32bits or 64bits download....! : )
<DJones> shan: I've not had any issues with 64 bit
<fellicity> Thanks minimec...it worked just fine...
<DJones> shan: I haven't tried 32 bit on this hardware
<shan> Djones | i'm not sure of 64 bits, coz i tried to install an application of 64bits and i think they never worked.
<minimec> fellicity: no problem
<fearnothing> wait what? how's that going to help me?
<fellicity> minimec: btw I was wondering if there is a way of reducing the number of hops....to reach a given server...
<DJones> shan: I've been using 64 bit for about 2 years, I've not had anything fail to work so far, but I'm only using things from the official repo's
<shan> 32 bit should work fine on this machine type.
<shan> right!
<fearnothing> kdz - how does chrome and speedtest help me determine my NIC chipset?
<fearnothing> if it's not found by lspci or lshw
<kdz> [14:37] <fellicity> I need a command for checking the internet or connection speed on the terminal..
<fearnothing> oh lol
<kdz> oh lol
<kdz> tab error
<fearnothing> so... you got any tips for me?
<shan> DJones | thanks for the info. i'll try 32bits for now. will post here with results.
<fearnothing> but don't call me felicity :P
<shan> brb
<DJones> shan: This might be worth a read http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support I don't know if it still applies, but seems to suggest that 32 bit doesn't work with uefi installs
<fellicity> #kdz  you can use nm-tool | more or nm-tool | less
<minimec> fellicity: I guess that is in the hand of your provider.
<DJones> shan: Or at least isn't a simple install
<me-1> hi...how can I check free space on my hard disk
<dino82> df -h
<fellicity> #me-1 you can use df -h
<shan> Djones | yes, but i'm not an expert on this case. i have disabled secure boot, fastboot/startup and uefi from Bios. what else i need to make it confirm about UEFI type....
<me-1> thank you
<DJones> shan: I'm as much in the dark as you, probably best seeing if anybody else in the channel knows, as I said, I think I struck lucky getting it working first time & I'm still not 100 certain whether it was fastboot or secure boot I disabled
<gallois__> hello... I am using a realtek rts5227 sd card reader and it won't recognize my sd card. If I get the same sd card in an usb card reader, it works flawlessly. I've seen some launchpad issues regarding the rts5227 kernel module in previous releases, but could find nothing about the problem I am going through. Any hints?
<shan> fastboot and secure boot is to make usb/dvd work for boot, that's all i figured.
<gallois__> Actually, it recognizes the sd card, but won't mount it. dmesg says mmcblk0: unknown partition table
<shan> Djones | i think win 8 is 64bit. but i can't boot into win 8 when options are set to "Secure boot" and "UEFI" from BIOS. i can currently Boot into Window 8 with CSM option in bios.
<shan> Djones | i have repartitioned the drive last days and win 8 which came with laptop is removed, so i have installed fresh win 8 and it's not installed with uefi option set.
<fearnothing> kdz - any more ideas on how to determine exactly which chipset is in my box?
<DJones> shan: All I can say is good luck, seems like your more experienced with it than me
<shan> DJones | atleast you are running Ubuntu. so it doesn't make me more experienced anyway. Thanks for your support. : ).
<DJones> shan: No probs, good luck
<kdz> fearnothing
<kdz> uh goto bios, get motherboard manufacture and google :P
<six86> So preseeding still stuck at ubiquity partition page... Have to click "Install now" to proceed... Any ideas?
<riverloop> hi, anybody using unity tweak? I cant start that thing now. :(
<shan> kdz | isn't CPU-Z/G works in ubuntu?
<minimec> riverloop: try to launch 'unity-tweak-tool' in a terminal. Maybe you get an error indicating why the software fails to start.
<Pici> fearnothing: have you looked at the output of sudo lshw | less   ?
<fearnothing> Pici - yes
<Grexeo2> Is it possible to create a RAID 1 array at installation time with only one drive? (I intend to add the other drive later)
<fearnothing> and the information in there conflicts with both the other pieces of information I have so far
<fearnothing> which also helpfully conflict with each other.
<fearnothing> ok, here's the rundown
<foofoobar2> Hi. My backup tool did a wrong synchronisation attempt and deleted my whole Picture folder (!!!). The files are on a SSD disk and were instantly removed. I have now booted from livecd and mounted the disk as RO. I already tried extundeleted, but this does only find about 1% of all files.
<fearnothing> Shuttle's website says the Z87R6 has a Realtek 8111E NIC
<foofoobar2> PhotoRec does find more, but also only a minor subset (5%). Is there something else I can try ?
<fearnothing> which should work with vmware esxi 5.5
<Grexeo2> Does Ubuntu allow you to create a RAID 1 array during installation with only one drive?
<fearnothing> however, the LAN won't work with esxi, and when I search for answers, vmware geeks tell me that model is actually using 8111G
<fearnothing> but when I do lspci, it tells me the NIC vendor/hardware ID is 10ec:8168, and it's using the 8169 kernel driver
<fearnothing> so now I'm really confused - the symptoms of the problem match the description of 8111G, the manufacturer is telling me it's 8111E, and the hardware is telling me it's 8168.
<fearnothing> what
<fearnothing> the
<fearnothing> fffffffff.
<fearnothing> http://garotasgeeks.omelete.uol.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/gg_ffffffffuuuuuu.jpg
<dfrank_> hi guys. A question about apt-get: I have put deb package (firefox_27.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb) into the /var/cache/apt/archives , but 'apt-cache madison firefox' does not return that I can install version 27. I also tried to call 'apt-get update', no result. I know I can just install deb package with dpkg, but I'm wondering how to make apt-get to know about the package? Is there some special command to rescan cache? Can't find in man apt
<Codmadnesspro> Can someone help me with this error when I open terminal getpt failed: No such file or directory
<ted20> dfrank_: You want come back to firefox without "new design"?
<Pricey> dfrank_: You'd have to add it to an apt repository that you checked.
<dfrank_> ted20: I want =), but I already did it with special plugin for firefox29. Well it is not perfect, but it's better to have latest firefox because of security reasons. My question is not directly related to firefox, it is just for example. How to make apt-get to know about the package I manually put in the cache?
<ted20> dfrank_: Yeah, Look at midori
<ted20> drean: http://midori-browser.org/
<ted20> drean: i'm sorry
<ted20> dfrank_: adblock, noscript, ghostery are included ;)
<dfrank_> ted20: wow, adblock, ghostery and so on - sounds interesting. Why is it better than just firefox, then?
<kdz> adblock + = love
<dfrank_> ted20: I mean, I already use adblock+, ghostery and so on, in firefox
<Codmadnesspro> Can someone help me with this error when I open terminal getpt failed: No such file or directory
<dfrank_> Pricey: you mean, if ubuntu developers remove some particular version from its server, but this version IS in my cache, I anyway can't install it with apt-get, right? dpkg only?
<ted20> dfrank_: Because it's faster than firefox, creaded by open source community, check yourself ;), Ah, add this repo before download http://midori-browser.org/download/ubuntu/
<Pricey> dfrank_: apt always tries to install the latest. Actually you might be able to do "apt-get install package=version" but i might also be just getting mixed up with yum..
<Pici> Pricey: you can, but only if version is in the repos.
<Pici> iirc.
<Pricey> dfrank_: I doubt that'll work if you've just cp'd it to your cache and it isn't in the repos though..
<dfrank_> Pricey: I hoped there is some special command to rescan the cache, or something like that. Then yeah, I would write 'apt-get install package=version'
<ted20> dfrank_: I don't recommend use old firefiox version, it maybe has a errors
<dfrank_> ted20: Agree. But, I'm tired of browsers changing the design
<dfrank_> ted20: Actually several years ago I was a huge Opera fan, but after several redesigns with no way to return "as it was before", I switched to firefox
<Codmadnesspro> :(
<Codmadnesspro> :(
<Codmadnesspro> Can someone help me with this error when I open terminal getpt failed: No such file or directory
<Pricey> dfrank_: Might as well dpkg -i it and then apt "pin" it if you're that worried.
<ted20> dfrank_: Yeah, it's uncomfortable...
<dfrank_> Pricey: tried, doesn't work
<Pricey> dfrank_: Error?
<dfrank_> Pricey: nope, it just still unaware of this version
<Pricey> dfrank_: (Oh and of course... when you're exploited because you were intentionally running an old package it's your fault)
<Pricey> dfrank_: dpkg -i /path/to/.deb ?
<ted20> dfrank_: If you want firefox, so, maybe firefox-esr?
<dfrank_> Pricey: oh, I mean, yes, it IS installed with dpkg, but apt-get is still unaware of this version
<Guest47470> how do I shutdown x, not just lightdm on xubuntu
<Pricey> dfrank_: apt listens to the repositories.
<dfrank_> Pricey: got it, thanks.
<Pricey> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Pricey> dfrank_: ^
<k1l> Guest47470: if you stop lightmdm it will stop the x
<Codmadnesspro> omgawd can someone help'???
<Codmadnesspro> Can someone help me with this error when I open terminal getpt failed: No such file or directory
<Guest47470> k1l: amd proprietary driver installation says x is still running when I enter service lightdm stop
<dfrank_> Pricey: yeah I know about it, but what I want is to easily return to the previous version of the package, if I don't like new version for any reason.
<ted20> dfrank_: Ah, midori looks like firefox http://linuxcritic.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/midori_screenshot_cannot_connect.jpg
<k1l> Guest47470: are you on tty1? why dont you use the fglrx packages from ubuntu?
<dfrank_> Pricey: it's usually too late to 'pin' it, when it is already upgraded, and there is even no old archive in the cache
<Pricey> dfrank_: apt just wraps dpkg, use dpkg to install the old version. Pin it if you don't want to update it.
<Pricey> dfrank_: This is one of the reasons we have the cache.
<goeo_> hi
<ido370> Codmadnesspro: did you change something in fstab file?
<goeo_> so I have an install USB made with unetbootin
<Codmadnesspro> I just installed xfce gui
<Guest47470> k1l: the fglrx is the package I have installed but it won't use it. I tried ati-config --initial to set it up but get the error about x
<Codmadnesspro> thats all i've done
<dfrank_> Pricey: I'm not sure why, but after I upgrade system, old packages are removed from the cache.
<qstrahl> Is there a way to add, for example, upload to dropbox/imgur/etc to the screenshot tool?
<goeo_> And when I boot from it, it goes straight into the
<ice9> is it possible to direct application sound to a certain speaker like right/left, or internal speaker and headphone?
<goeo_> grub's shell mode
<dfrank_> ted20: yeah thanks, I already checked screenshots of course, I'll try it soon!
<ido370> Codmadnesspro: itś got to be something in your fstab file which is messed up :)
<goeo_> any idea what is wrong?
<mmazing> ice9, are you using pulseaudio?
<ted20> dfrank_: I don't remeber look at settings ;)
<Codmadnesspro> Ok ill look into it
<Codmadnesspro> Theres no files in fstab.d
<ice9> mmazing: I think 14.04 is using it right?
<Codmadnesspro> Can someone tell me why there is no files in fstab.d
<dfrank_> Pricey, ted20, thanks for help guys
<Codmadnesspro> Can someone tell me why there is no files in fstab.d
<Pici> Codmadnesspro: Why do you expect files to be in /etc/fstab.d/ ?
<joevegas> hello
<mmazing> ice9: try looking into pulseaudio volume control, there's some neato options in that, it might be able to do what you're asking
<Codmadnesspro> Back
<Codmadnesspro> I have an error when I open terminal
<fidel__> Codmadnesspro: feel free to post the error-message ;)
<Codmadnesspro> Let me open irc on vps
<ulty> I am experiencing difficulty on my desktop with 12.04.  I have no wired or wireless connection recognition.  I attempted to remove the program that is not compatible with my OS but to no avail.  Help.
<gebruiker> hi
<ulty> hi
<Codmadnesspro_> Ok so when i open terminal i get getpt failed: No such file or directory.
<Guest80365> what do we discuss here today
<ido370> Codmadnesspro: check /etc/fstab
<Codmadnesspro_> Theres no folder like that the closest thing i could get to is fstab.d
<Codmadnesspro_> but there is nothing in it
<DarkStar1> just a qq. the service scripts in /etc/init/*.conf are they regular bash scripts?
<ulty> DarkStar1 are you directing me?
<Codmadnesspro_> So how do i fix getpt failed: No such file or directory.
<DarkStar1> ulty: IU don’t understand
<rundll32>  /j freebsd
<ulty> My internet connection for my desktop with 12.04 is INOP.
<DarkStar1> ulty: I want to know since the scripts in there don’t seem to have the shebang .
<Codmadnesspro_> So how do i fix getpt failed: No such file or directory.
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> Can someone recommend a hex editor/viewer?
<ulty> Is there a command that can give me what you want *(Shebang) in terminal?
<Codmadnesspro_> So how do i fix getpt failed: No such file or directory.
<DarkStar1> ??
<Codmadnesspro_> So how do i fix getpt failed: No such file or directory.
<Codmadnesspro_> So how do i fix getpt failed: No such file or directory.
<Onliner> hello there, i installed a 64bit desktop on an amd , but the registered kernel comes as "generic", anything i should do to run on native 64bit os?
<genii> Onliner: If the result of command: uname -m  says "x86_64" then you're using 64bit
<Codmadnesspro_> So how do i fix getpt failed: No such file or directory.
<Onliner> genii: output is "i686"
<geirha> Codmadnesspro_: it means /dev/pts/ is missing for whatever reason. Possibly udev isn't running
<Codmadnesspro_> hOW DO I RUN IT?
<Onliner> genii: am trying to install a package that only comes in 64 bit, that s how i noticed my install is not running 64bit, apt complains about wrong architecture
<Codmadnesspro_> Woops caps
<geirha> Codmadnesspro_: sudo service udev start
<foofoobar> Hi. I was here some hours ago because a script did an accidential rm -rf on my images folder. I'm on a SSD with ext4. I already run extundelete, which only found about 1% of the files.
<foofoobar> Is there anything else I can do ?
<Codmadnesspro_> How do i run udev btw its xfce os
<genii> Onliner: First check if your cpu is 64 bit:  What does result of command: sudo lshw -C cpu| grep width     ..say?
<foofoobar> I also run photorec which found a bit more, but still less than 5%
<Codmadnesspro_> How can i run that as command if i cant open terminal
<dw1> 7/last onliner
<geirha> Codmadnesspro_: Alt+F1
<geirha> err, Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Onliner> its an amd six core, its 64bit, output you request is 64bits
<Codmadnesspro_> Nothing comes up and i cant open terminal because of that error
<Onliner> genii: confirmed, its 64bit cpu,
<dw1> Onliner: generic is the normal kernel
<mmazing> weirdest crap ever .... my lock screen would not take my password, thought i was going crazy, and it wasn't caps lock
<mmazing> had to reboot, and then password magically works
<Onliner> dw1: the one i have is the wrong architecture
<dw1> Onliner: so you didnt install 64bit desktop.......
<genii> Onliner: I'd probably try: sudo dpkg --ad-architecture amd64     ...and then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   ( to install the 64 bit versions of all the stuff you already have)
<Onliner> genii: sounds like a plan
<genii> Onliner: Then after that, try to install the current 64 bit kernel
<Codmadnesspro_> I just can't fix the error Failed to execute child. getpt failed: No such file or directory.
<dw1> Codmadnesspro_: alt-f2
<Onliner> genii doas that last step have a (ahem) oneliner command? :)
<Onliner> ohh,..
<Codmadnesspro_> It does nothing
<Codmadnesspro_> OS is xfce
<Oneliner> dw1 am running on a system that gave me issues on the soutbridge(nvidia chipset), could that be a factor for the installer to somehow default to a generic kernel on install?
<geirha> hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesn't give you a virtual console?
<dw1> Oneliner: as far as I know all up-to-date kernels say generic . they do for me
<Codmadnesspro_> Nothing at all
<robjloranger> hurray for reverse bisecting lol
<helichopter> hey guys, i think my hard drive just started to fail, the system went into read-only mode. i'm trying to salvage what i can by putting my important files on a usb. but because of the system's current state it won't let me mount a usb. is there anything I can do?
<dw1> helichopter: boot a live cd
<mmazing> helichopter: i would boot a live cd
<Oneliner> oh ok heres another question on user case: i burnt both 32 and 64 desktop ISO images, they boot fine but, i didint mark the cds, how can i find out which is which ?
<dw1> Oneliner: boot then run uname -m
<Codmadnesspro_> Omg nothing works >.<
<Oneliner> ahh right
<Oneliner> clever
<robjloranger> helichopter: you could try to remount in read/write.. sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> helichopter: ddrescue
<dw1> Codmadnesspro_: you broke it.
<Codmadnesspro_> broke what -.
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> do you have a second drive ready?
<helichopter> dw1: mmazing: i'm sorry, i'm unfamiliar with this stuff, would i just shut down my current system, boot into a live cd and then be able to retrieve the files on the hard drive?
<dw1> Codmadnesspro_: reboot doesnt help? :)
<helichopter> robjloranger: in the worst case, would I lose my files?
<Codmadnesspro_> Its only the terminal that wont open
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> helichopter: not necessarily
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> you could lose data if you mounted the drive RW
<dw1> helichopter: youd have to mount the ubuntu partition
<hmmwhatsthisdo|L> do you have a drive at the ready? (i.e. one of the same size that you can copy to)
<Codmadnesspro_> Also i have to contact my vps company to reboot it ._.
<dw1> helichopter: like mount /dev/sda5 /mnt or something
<geirha> Codmadnesspro_: oh a vps, so you don't have access to its console?
<robjloranger> helichopter: you need to mount it RW using a live cd then you can backup anything, so long as the drive lives that long
<dw1> helichopter: then you files will be at say /mnt/home/user
<robjloranger> helichopter: if it's even dying that is
<Oneliner> dw1 here s a one up: poping the live cd into the tray,.. normal iso burn give the cd a word length name :D
<SunSoul> Hey eveyrone, I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04. Installatio went fine, and internet works fine. When I rune apt-get update, it says W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. Help lease?
<dw1> Oneliner: there ya go
<Codmadnesspro_> Ugh im never going to fix this ._.
<ramos> I'm having major trouble with upgrading ubuntu 12.04 lts to 14.04. Can someone assist?
<robjloranger> what's the trouble ramos?
<genii> Oneliner: Apologies on lag, work required me. ... if it doesn't automatically install the 64 bit kernel ( which with only apt-get upgrade and not apt-get dist-upgrade, it should not install new kernels)  then you can issue a line like sudo apt-get install linux-image-$(uname -r):amd64   (or specify a specific kernal version)
 * genii wanders back to work
<sakang> imho, better fro fresh install Ramo
<dw1> Codmadnesspro_: ask your provider nicely to google the error and fix it :)
<k1l> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued. Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date.
<Codmadnesspro_> My server isnt managed :(
<Codmadnesspro_> My server isnt managed :(
<ramos> robjloranger, when I run the sudo apt-get upgrade from command line. I get errors with zoneminder?
<helichopter> okay, so i'm currently studying for finals and don't really want to focus on this too much. I don't have a spare drive, the largest usb i have is 256 mb, i have a shoddy laptop with about 300 mb in free space, and no cds to put a live boot on. how can I best preserve my important files?
<dw1> Codmadnesspro_: is there a serial console you can access
<ramos> robjloranger, I've also tried to upgrade via update manager with no success either
<dw1> Codmadnesspro_: so you can boot it without the normal OS
<Codmadnesspro> I can use putty
<robjloranger> ramos: as k1l and skang pointed out, a fresh install would be best as lts to lts isn't supported until 14.04.1
<dw1> Codmadnesspro_: so you can get a terminal then
<Codmadnesspro> But I can't on the gui
<robjloranger> ramos: which is july 24th
<robjloranger> or so
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: well then you can probably fix it
<DrGrov> Hi. Any good mind mapping creation tool that anyone has used in 13.10 64-bit?
<k1l> ramos: robjloranger no need for reinstall. you can use the developer upgrade channel with -d
<geirha> Codmadnesspro: So do it from putty
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: googling the error there are people who have solved that issue
<k1l> ramos: please pastebin the exact error
<robjloranger> ooh, sorry ramos. k1l could you fill him in
<Codmadnesspro> I have already but not even the folder name is correct
<geirha> Codmadnesspro: what folder name?
<ramos> k1l, ok I'll run the apt-get upgrade and paste the errors of the output
<Codmadnesspro> Fstab.d
<k1l> ramos: apt-get upgrade doesnt get you to 14.04
<ramos> k1l, ok I'll run the update manager and show the output from that then
<robjloranger> ramos, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   will upgrade distributions
<ramos> robjloranger, ok will do
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: try sudo mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts
<k1l> robjloranger: but it will still not get you to 14.04. ubuntu uses the update-manager to get to a new release
<daveeejr> can anyone help me get hibernate back in the menu in 14.04? i am having issues with the policykit
<Codmadnesspro> OK I've done it now what?
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: now terminal works? :p
<Codmadnesspro> Ywy
<Codmadnesspro> Yay
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: that thing is mounted by initscripts
<geirha> now how did that get unmounted in the first place ...
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: so reinstall initscripts
<Codmadnesspro> Do I have to run that every reboot?
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: not when its really fixed
<Codmadnesspro> Oh ok
<Codmadnesspro> Thanks :D
<robjloranger> k1l, oh ya.. jeeze, i need to have more coffee before helping. do-release-upgrade .. :)
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall initscripts
<Codmadnesspro> Ok
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: then reboot with shutdown -r now to test it :p
<robjloranger> k1l: i'm also trying to narrow down a kernel bug.. tesiting lots of kernels
<xerxas> Hi all !
<Codmadnesspro> Well I have to email my service because if I reboot manually the network won't work but thanks anyway
<robjloranger> hello xerxas
<ramos> k1l,  I just pasted the errors of my output from the upgrade attempt...Do you see it?
<daveeejr> anybody?
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: well you wont know if it worked til then
<robjloranger> what's the i
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: reinstalled ok?
<robjloranger> link ramos
<Codmadnesspro> Yes
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: k
<Codmadnesspro> Thanks
<xerxas> I want to mkfs.btrfs a block device that is currently ext3 , umounted but I get "device or resource busy", mount doesn't show the device mounted, lsof doesn't find nothing, the only thing I found is a kernel thread named [jbd2/xvdb-8]
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: thank the google gods. they make me seem smart. :p
<Codmadnesspro> XD when I looked on Google I found nothing
<xerxas> is this process culprit for the fact that I can't mkfs ?
<ted20> xerxas: Maybe you can try kill it?
<xerxas> if so , how do I stop it ?
<ramos> robjloranger, http://paste.ubuntu.com/ramos
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: i put xfce then the error
<ted20> xerxas: Maybe can you try kill it?
<xerxas> ted20: tried it ;)
<Codmadnesspro> Oh xD
<Codmadnesspro> I never did that I just pasted error
<ted20> xerxas: with -sig-kill?
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: first sub-result of first result :p
<robjloranger> ramos that link doesnt work, it's a 404
<xerxas> kill -9 $pid / kill -15 $pid , doesn't work
<xerxas> ted20: yes
<Codmadnesspro> Ahhh
<Codmadnesspro> I c
<dw1> Codmadnesspro: cant post the link cause its competing linux distro forum :)
<ramos> robjloranger, try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7452656/
<Codmadnesspro> K
<daveeejr> can anyone help me get hibernate back in the menu in ubuntu 14.04? i am having issues with the policykit
<suriya> i cant view anything on facebook...help!!
<ted20> suriya: too bad :(
<dw1> suriya: sometimes their site messes up for a short while
<robjloranger> ramos, this is a bit out of date but i think it will still work for you. have a look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zoneminder/+bug/940632/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940632 in zoneminder (Ubuntu) "package zoneminder 1.25.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 [ERROR 1142 (42000) at line 10: CREATE command denied to user 'zmuser'@'localhost']" [Undecided,Fix released]
<suriya> but i have tried reloading several time...
<dw1> suriya: what happens
<mozzarella> guys
<ted20> xerxas: it's unremovable device?
<mozzarella> where can I find ubuntu bold? (the font)
<xerxas> ted20: it's on ec2 ;)
<robjloranger> also ramos, seeing as a fix was released in 2012 you might want to consider filing another bug report
<xerxas> ted20: but I'm searching if I can somehow "eject" the device
<suriya> it says Done...but i cant see any of my post...
<xerxas> ted20: I'm not sure it's this process that makes the disk busy
<ted20> xerxas: it's a optical device?
<justaquickmacq> hello, I just broke my laptop and need a new one FAST. what is the current 'workingness' of trusty on macbookpro? the ubuntu wiki only shows problems with older ones. so does this mean nsw ones work? and how is hidpi support?
<dw1> suriya: so you see part of the site not all of it ?
<xerxas> ted20: strace'ing mkfs.btrfs show open(..., O_EXCL) = -1 EBUSY
<xerxas> ted20: no
<robjloranger> mozzarella: http://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Ubuntu
<SunSoul> A forum suggested for me to uninstall ubuntu-extras-keyring and reinstall it
<SunSoul> I did that
<robjloranger> not wait, try here mozzarella, the download link http://font.ubuntu.com/
<ramos> robjloranger, ok I did those commands and it said Zoneminder was successful. Does that mean I can try the upgrade now?
<SunSoul> and I cannot reinstall it
<dw1> suriya: if so, that's not uncommon.. sometimes happens.  your posts are just hidden temporarily
<suriya> only the top most page,where i see my prof and home
<robjloranger> yes ramos, give it a shot
<SunSoul> Trying to fix this.
<SunSoul> Hey eveyrone, I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04. Installatio went fine, and internet works fine. When I rune apt-get update, it says W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. Help lease?
<dw1> suriya: its a facebook bug
<dw1> suriya: they will come back after some time
<mozzarella> robjloranger: how do I download it
<suriya> yes k...Then i will see it...
<robjloranger> on this page http://font.ubuntu.com/ on the left side there is an orange download button
<dw1> suriya: one thing that -may- fix it, is to go into Activity Log where you will see your posts, and set one to Highlighted, then turn it back to normal
<dw1> suriya: if that doesnt help, you'll just have to wait a while
<robjloranger> mozzarella: the package has the whole font family
<justaquickmacq> SunSoul, did you try a different mirror?
<SunSoul> justaquickmacq how do I change the mirror?
<robjloranger> ramos, i have to reboot to test another kernel. i'll be back in a minute
<mozzarella> robjloranger: I'm missing ubuntu bold, though…
<suriya> yes k...thanks
<dw1> suriya: :)
<robjloranger> mozzarella, in the package from that page?
<ramos> robjloranger, roger bro, I'll be here
<mozzarella> robjloranger: yes
<justaquickmacq> SunSoul, settings in software updater
<robjloranger> mozzarella, I just d/l the package an there is both bold and bold italic. Ubuntu-B.ttf and Ubuntu-BI.ttf
<robjloranger> brb
<fearnothing> anyone in here own a shuttle PC?
<fearnothing> I'm trying to flash the BIOS and having major problems
<mmazing> chromium has really turned into a pile of shit lately, flash refuses to work on multiple computers, and now it is crashing with segmentation faults
<OerHeks> fearnothing, join ##hardware for such issues
<mozzarella> robjloranger: http://i.imgur.com/qIQuvJk.png
<robjloranger_> i was too fast boo _
<justaquickmacq> mmazing, flash is not supposedmto work in chromium anymore. it is no longer behind updated.
<robjloranger_> mozzarella, scroll down
<robjloranger_> any luck ramos?
<KGM70> justaquickmacq, flash works fine in chromium here
<mozzarella> robjloranger_: it's not there…
<mozzarella> I have ubuntu mono bold but not ubuntu bold
<mmazing> i suppose segmentation faults are working as intended as well
<ramos> robjloranger see this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/7452757/
<justaquickmacq> KGM70, which version is it?
<robjloranger_> mozzarella, did you extract and install the font from the package?
<mozzarella> robjloranger_: I just put them inside ~/.fonts
<laurita> hola
<robjloranger_> i 'think' you might need to open the font manager to install them
<justaquickmacq> KGM70, you probably have 11.2 unless you added a 3rd party build. There are plentt of sites that wont work properly in 11.2
<robjloranger_> ramos: how did you do your upgrade?
<KGM70> Adobe Flash Player - Version: 13.0.0.182 Shockwave Flash 13.0 r0
<ramos> robjloranger_,  update-manager -d
<robjloranger_> ramos: could you try sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<KGM70> justaquickmacq, on 14.10 here btw
<ramos> robjloranger_, ok will give it a shot
<ikonia> KGM70: how are you getting flash 13 in linux
<justaquickmacq> KGM70, is that the pepper one?
<ikonia> KGM70: adobe has dropped flash before 12
<ramos> robjloranger_, says no new release round
<dw1> ramos: you would need the -d as well
<justaquickmacq> ikonia, it's standard in google chrome bur he said he had chromium so it's a hack of some kind, probably the google chrome one via pepper
<robjloranger_> ramos: did any of the three conditions apply to you in the error you got? are you running a pre release version of ubuntu? or have any unofficial packages installed?
<ikonia> justaquickmacq: I'd like him to explain so it's clear please.
<dw1> ramos: i think
<KGM70> justaquickmacq, yes pepperflash-plugin
<ramos> dw1, ok just did it
<KGM70> justaquickmacq, not a hack , it's in the repos
<ikonia> it's not a solution
<ikonia> KGM70: which repo is it in ? a PPA ?
<ikonia> !info pepperflash-plugin
<ubottu> Package pepperflash-plugin does not exist in trusty
<justaquickmacq> KGM70, that is a hack, just someone else's hack :-)
<KGM70> nope justaquickmacq , in multiverse
<OerHeks> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ikonia> it's not in multiverse
<ikonia> ahhh nonfree
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> thank you OerHeks
<OerHeks> or this ppa > https://launchpad.net/~skunk/+archive/pepper-flash
<justaquickmacq> ikonia, iy's a 3rd party ppa, it;s the same player g.chrome has, nothing surprising just nonstandard for chromium
<ikonia> justaquickmacq: yeah, I'm not interested in that stuff, it's too dirty a product
<ikonia> OerHeks: thank you
<justaquickmacq> ubuntu wiki does not cover compatibility with NEW macbooks pro. do they work and how is hidpi/retina support? in trusty
<ikonia> justaquickmacq: still seems to be the font bug
<ikonia> justaquickmacq: other than that seems supportible,
<KGM70> still works fine ikonia ..and I call it clean if itdoesn't do any damage, since FF can't handle flash on some sites that chromium can
<neccs_admin> Hello Ubuntu Community, Im new to the linux environment and represent a school. I was wondering if anyone here knows of a free program that can help me manage several student edubuntu computers from a centralized computer?
<neccs_admin> any help is appreciated?
<ikonia> neccs_admin: there are many tools, but they are not a two minute job, they require a little bit of experience to setup
<OerHeks> neccs_admin, first that comes in mind is edubuntu-server?
<ikonia> neccs_admin: I suggest you pay a consultant local to you to set it up, then you can manage it easy
<justaquickmacq> ikonia, font bug?
<ikonia> justaquickmacq: there is a bug where the fonts don't render properly due to the retina resolution
<neccs_admin> thanks ikonia and oerHeks, so you both sugest using an edubuntu server?
<ikonia> neccs_admin: the server doesn't matter, the tool being used to manage the clients does
<justaquickmacq> ikonia: thank you
<robjloranger_> mozzarella: did you have any luck? had you previously restarted your session after copying the fonts into your directory?
<neccs_admin> ok, thank you ikonia. I'll search for some tools and see what I can do.
<justaquickmacq> neccs_admin, how many workstations?
<mozzarella> robjloranger_: yes I did restart, no, no luck
<mozzarella> I still can't find it
<robjloranger_> did you try the font manager?
<robjloranger_> any progress ramos?
<mozzarella> robjloranger_: http://i.imgur.com/5BUzA0W.png
<neccs_admin> 18 workstations for now
<mozzarella> it's there apparently… but I can't find it in gnome tweak tool
<mozzarella> weird
<ramos> robjloranger_, its still running
<robjloranger_> ramos: ok
<robjloranger_> mozzarella: that is weird, maybe an issue with gnome tweak
<neccs_admin> justaquickmacq, we have 18 workstations
<mmazing> in chromium-browser package, in every computer i own, flash plugin is completely missing from chrome:plugins ... has anyone here had any experience manually adding libflashplayer.so to chrome?
<OerHeks> mmazing, happens only on a 64 bit system with 32 bit flash AFAIK
<mmazing> yeah, that seems to be my problem, running 64-bit 14.04
<OerHeks> mmazing, just make a softlink
<justaquickmacq> neccs_admin, ok you should be fine - good luck with the project (had you said several hundred it would a much harder problem)
<robjloranger_> mmazing: i am running 64bit. let me check chromium
<mmazing> i copied libflashplayer.so into the plugins directory but it is ignoring it
<robjloranger_> mmazing: mine works
<robjloranger_> 14.04 here too
<mmazing> robjloranger_: in "chrome:plugins" where does it list the location of the .so file?
<robjloranger_> mmazing: one sec
<robjloranger_> i don't have a flash plugin
<robjloranger_> ?
<justaquickmacq> mmazing, stupid question but do you really need flash? if just youtube, they have html5 now. flash doesn't work on newer mobile devices and they get by ok
<mmazing> justaquickmacq: pandora :)
<mmazing> i think i found a workaround
<robjloranger_> mmazing: so it seems i have to the same problem. no flash player. let me check firefox
<mmazing> robjloranger_: does pandora work for you?
<oneliner> i got told how yeaterday but i forgot, what is the location i need to add a conf file to make changes i made with rmmod and modprobe permanent?
<mmazing> firefox works perfectly fine for me
<robjloranger_> mmazing: if i were in usa :(
<robjloranger_> mmazing, i personally don't use chrome
<timb> hi everybody. i'm  trying currently to use an ipv6-address in the config file of xl2tpd as a listen address. but everytime xl2tpd says that it can't find the ip-address. does anyone have already experience with xl2tp and ipv6?
<SchrodingersScat> !info pianobar | mmazing
<robjloranger_> mmazing: have you tried gnash?
<surs> Which linux version is best suited for my old intel celeron pc??
<ubottu> mmazing: pianobar (source: pianobar): console based player for Pandora radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 2013.09.15-1 (trusty), package size 36 kB, installed size 123 kB
<robjloranger_> it's in the repos i think
<justaquickmacq> mmazing: the streamidng service? aren't they html5 now?
<SchrodingersScat> mmazing: pianobar trumps all other pandora delivery methods
<masin1> hello! we use Ubuntu 12.04 LTS among other OSses at our NGO. our employees should be able to log into wifi networks without being sudoers. I found a polkit rule that enabled all NM actions for members of a specific group but this then allowed our users to display the network secret for the network at our main office. as I see it, the problem lies within NetworkManager or nm-applet in trying to set up new wifi networks for all users instead of just 
<robjloranger_> mmazing: i think it's mozilla-plugin-gnash
<OerHeks> surs, try xubuntu or more lightweight Lubuntu
<robjloranger_> mmazing: or pepperflash
<robjloranger_> be back again, yet another kernel to test :)
<surs> k...I will try it...
<foofoobar> ln -s /foo/bar foobar; rm -rf foobar/; <-- Does this really remove all the files in /foo/bar and not just the symlink?
<mmazing> pianobar you say. i've been using pithos occasionally
<SchrodingersScat> mmazing: yeah, pithos uses pianobar, afaik
<SchrodingersScat> foofoobar: yes, in fact that seems to preserve the symlink and symlinked folder on my machine, removing only the internal files
<SchrodingersScat> foofoobar: but rm foobar seemed to take out the symlink only.
<foofoobar> SchrodingersScat, yeah I do not know why I used that -rf here.. I just deleted 60GB of images..
<phuh> Question --> What's the difference between "reload", "reread", and "update" in supervisorctl?
<foofoobar> I'm trying to recover them since a few hours now. They were on a ssd (ext4), looks like I cant recover them.
<shan> cannot install Ubuntu on win 8.
<foofoobar> I think I have 80% of them backed up to an external disk.
<mmazing> so this is a bit off-topic, but i really don't like the interface for things like pithos, it would be so much nicer as a "panel" icon like the volume control or the messaging center in unity, anyone have any info on developing stuff like that?
<mmazing> does unity in 14.04 still use dbus?
<foofoobar> I did not know that rm -rf symlink/ acts like a hard-link
<KGM70> shan, using a vm?
<SchrodingersScat> foofoobar: oh wow
<shan> no, i'm currently in live session.
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: if yuou use recusion then probably, why are youusing force too?
<shan> KGM70 | i somehow booted linux from USB but on step where to choose partition. it won't show partitions but a single partition as free space.
<robjloranger> shan, no. you can however install ubuntu on your computer
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: you can test by making dummy data then test
<neccs_admin> thanks you justaquickmacq
<shan> robjloranger | it's not detecting any OS on machine.
<ramos> robjloranger, check this out  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7452895/
<robjloranger> shan: what is the device name that is does show? sd* or hd*
<KGM70> shan, recommend you prepartition your drive with gparted live media, before installing ubuntu
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, yeah, anyway it's too late now.. The data is lost
<foofoobar> I managed to do a dd of my whole partition. But the sdd seems to be really fast, I dont know how 60GB can be deleted in less than a second.
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: this is why I asked why force and recusion was used.....
<robjloranger> ramos: hmm, and you don't have any unofficial packages installed?
<geoffw8_> Hi all - wondering if you can help - how might I add this PPA to using the command line? It doesn't follow the usual format does it? http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable/ubuntu/
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, yeah it was a mistake
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: I always question it, its a really bad habit users get from i dont know here
<ramos> robjloranger, don't think so
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: people love learning the hardest ways possible
<surs> im currently in ubuntu 5.04.i386...how to update it??
<rypervenche> foofoobar: I have done that before. The final slash makes a different when you're using -r. Without the / it removes the symlink. With it, it removes the contents of the directory. Next time don't use -r when you want to remove a symlink. Very important.
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, yes.. I got used to use -rf nearly always
<rypervenche> foofoobar: Always take backups. :)
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: not wise
<foofoobar> So it was a "lets delete this symlink", and a second later it was gone
<shan> robjloranger | sda
<foofoobar> rypervenche, the sad thing is: I was configuring my backup folder for sync with a remote store
<robjloranger> ramos: i'm not sure. you might want to try a bug report. unless anyone else here has any ideas
<foofoobar> While doing this I wanted to remove the symlink and removed all files
<foofoobar> :o
<shan> robjloranger | SDA as a free space.
<robjloranger> shan, not sure why it isn't showing up. are you intending on keeping windows?
<shan> yes, i'm trying to keep that.
<shan> robjloranger | it's maybe UEFI thing issue.
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: the symlink is a file, so deleting it as a file will work, if th symlink is to a folder it will recursively delete if you use '-r'
<foofoobar> Yeah, I think I understood what I have done wrong :/
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: time to break out the backups
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, yes. But I will try getting the missing 20% I have not backup'd
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: d'oh
<foofoobar> Any other ideas isntead of extundeleted I can use?
<shan> i have now downloaded ubuntu latest version, so maybe will not face this parition issue again. but here i'm again. same free space issue.
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: foremost, will take ages and will 'recover' the existing files too
<foofoobar> Some years ago when I was still using a HDD I could recover files easy. With this SSD now I have the sad feeling that this is not going to work?
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, ages = hours?days? its a 194GB backup I did with dd
<dw1> foofoobar: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk maybe. apt-get install testdisk
<robjloranger_> sorry shan, if i missed anything after asking if you are keeping windows. my connection froze up. i'm testing for a network bug in the kernel :(
<foofoobar> dw1, tried the photorec from testdics, but it also just found about 1% of the files
<shan> yes, i'm trying to keep win 8 too.
<shan> robjloranger | i have now downloaded ubuntu latest version, so maybe will not face this parition issue again. but here i'm again. same free space issue.
<shan> robjloranger | it's maybe UEFI thing issue.
<SchrodingersScat> Thought ssd made file recovery like that harder..
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: any data area which has had new files made on, that once had the data on then the data is gone
<robjloranger_> shan, ok. i would download and burn a gparted cd. use that to resize windows and leave some empty space for linux. the ubuntu cd can format the empty partition you create.
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, after removing I emidiatly shut down and booted via livecd, then did the DD
<foofoobar> but still bad results with extundeleted. I will try foremost now!
<shan> robjloranger | i have unallocated space around 5 Gb and also 25 Gb ext3.
<swdev> what can i do with Linux ???
<robjloranger_> shan: so you already have windows and free space?
<robjloranger_> swdev: what can't you do?!
<shan> yes, i do.
<sudormrf> hey guys, I received a rather troubling message from my 12.04 server today saying that I had basically no free space left on the main drive.  Basically nothing gets stored on the main drive.  Using disk utility I don't see where the storage is being eaten up at.
<robjloranger_> shan: and when you run the ubuntu installer it only shows one free space?
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf: I would say 'Install ncdu' but you don't have any free space :/
<genii> swdev: Almost anything, it's just a matter of how much time and/or effort you want to put into it
<robjloranger_> shan: no windows or others
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, I was able to remove some things and free up a few GB of space
<swdev> i have no idea...plzz help me do something useful??
<shan> no, only free space.
<shan> nothing else.
<justaquickmacq> sudormrf, double check with df -h and df -i
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, just not sure why this happend all of a sudden.  installing ncdu now.
<ActionParsnip> swdev: what can you do in Windows?
<genii> swdev: "something useful" is pretty vague :)
<robjloranger_> shan: that is very strange. what did you use to resize/create partitions?
<bobin> Hi folks. Can someone help me with setting Java_home? I have googled and googled and cant get it to work?
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf: ok, yep, that might give you a clue
<ActionParsnip> bobin: what is the output of:   file `which java`
<shan> robjloranger | a friend of mine installed win8. so basically it's done from within the win 8 setup.
<Armag3dd0n1> anyone know of a good vpn for ubuntu that doesn;t keep logs?
<sudormrf> justaquickmacq, df -h says the disk is 90% used.  df -i shows something different I think?
<bobin> ActionParsnip: /usr/bin/java
<ActionParsnip> Armag3dd0n1: why not disable logging in the solution you have now....
<sudormrf> justaquickmacq SchrodingersScat df -h gives me this: /dev/sda1       103G   87G   11G  90% /
<swdev> oh no...i dont know how to make linux useful??im a beginner...
<Armag3dd0n1> what you mean?
<ActionParsnip> bobin: ok, what is the output of:   file /usr/bin/java
<sudormrf> justaquickmacq SchrodingersScat df -i gives me this /dev/sda1        6823936 785776   6038160   12% /
<sl33k_> I can't run heroku. After the wget here https://toolbelt.heroku.com/debian if I type heroku login, I get command not found. Any help?
<ActionParsnip> bobin: this is trhe actual output of the command I gave, which you didn't run
<dw1> sudormrf: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/find-large-files-linux/
<robjloranger_> shan: ok. well then i would still create a gparted cd, boot that and see if you can recreate your partition setup. being careful not to touch the windows partition of course. maybe the partition map is messed up, it was microsoft after all :)
<justaquickmacq> Armag3dd0n1 freenode on login claims to be sponsored by privateinternetaccess vpn company
<sl33k_> whereis heroku shows /usr/bin/heroku
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: I suggest you contact the package maintainer
<sudormrf> dw1, hmm.  good find, let me see if that will help
<bobin> ActionParsnip: Sry, did not know that:( /usr/bin/java: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/java'
<dw1> sudormrf: id check /var/log first
<shan> robjloranger | what exactly you are suggesting? : )
<sudormrf> dw1, for largeness?
<dw1> sudormrf: yeah
<Armag3dd0n1> yeah, £20 for a year.
<ldiamond> sl33k_, and I assume 'which heroky' returns /usr/bin/heroku ?
<ActionParsnip> bobin: ok and the output of:   file /etc/alternatives/java
<dw1> sudormrf: maybe some arent being rotated...
<sudormrf> dw1, that was the first place I was thinking this may have been an issue.  I have an idea of what that may be, too.
<shan> robjloranger | you want me to merge/change the size of windows partition.??
<nick0r0> Greetings humans
<bobin> ActionParsnip: /etc/alternatives/java: symbolic link to `/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java'
<robjloranger_> shas: using a gparted live cd; i would remove all the extra partitioning other than windows, then in that free space create an ext* partition and maybe a swap too.
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf: -i is inodes
<robjloranger_> shan: no. just fix the other partitions.
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, I don't know what that means, unfortunately :S
<justaquickmacq> ActionParsnip: I think he was referring to the VPN provider doing tne logging
<sl33k_> ldiamond: Does not return anything
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, I just looked it up
<robjloranger_> shan: how much ram do you have?
<shan> other partitions !
<shan> 2 G.b
<ActionParsnip> bobin: getting there, what is the output of:  cd /usr/lib/jvm; ls
<ldiamond> sl33k_, echo $PATH | grep /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> bobin: you may need a pastebin for that one
<ldiamond> sl33k_, seems to me that /usr/bin isn't in your PATH for some reason.
<ldiamond> sl33k_, maybe you override PATH somewhere.
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<robjloranger_> shan: yes, the etx3 that is there. when you boot gparted you will see - windows, ext3, unallocated space. so delete the ext3 and create another in the empty space, and also maybe about 1 gb for swap space.
<bobin> ActionParsnip: Im getting this: java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64  java-7-openjdk-amd64
<bobin> java-6-openjdk-amd64      java-7-oracle.
<bobin> ActionParsnip: Patebin?
<ActionParsnip> bobin: nar thats good enough :)
<sl33k_> ldiamond: that gave /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<robjloranger_> shan: the reason is that i suspect the partition map is screwy, so using something reputable like gparted to remake it should fix the issue
<shan> robjloranger | i already have created swap.
<bobin> ActionParsnip: Sometimes I get lucky:)
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS \n \l is the o/p
<LeMike> hello. at startup the screen shows the same error hundred times but I can't find it in the kern.log . where might it be and how to find it?
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: is this a desktop OS?
<shan> robjloranger | is it possible to install gparted in live USb right now.
<ActionParsnip> bobin: try:    export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/java
<robjloranger_> shan: i know, but with a windows partitioning tool. so i am recomending trying again with gparted. just removing and recreating the linux partitions. leaving the windows one alone
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: with mouse pointer and Firefox web browser?
<robjloranger_> shan: you can try to run gparted
<shan> it will be easy for me, incase someone help me with that. i'm not much of linux guy. : )
<robjloranger_> shan: type in the search
<foofoobar> so I have two folders A and B. B is a subset of A. The filenames are not the same and the structure inside is also not the same. Some files in them are the same. I want to get a list of files which are in A but not in B. How can I do this ?
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: yes
<mmazing> foofoobar: you want to do a comparison of the file contents or just filenames?
<bobin> ActionParsnip: only that?
<Peanut> Hi, when installing a new machine with 14.04LTS, its network interfaces are now called p255p1 and p255p2 - why the odd number, and how to correct it?
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: then its no longer supported
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: Lucid is no longer supported on the desktop
<LeMike> foofoobar: find . -type f -exec basename {} \;  will give you a list of filenames only. play around with that
<LeMike> foofoobar: sort them and then diff them e.g. ;)
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: Is the upgrade smooth to 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: you will need to upgrade to 12,04 first
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: http://www.unixcl.com/2008/03/compare-two-directories-using-diff-bash.html
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, this is really bizarre to me.  I am thinking it is what dw1  had suggested about a log not being properly rotated, but still investigating.
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, but diff does not work if the structure of the folders to compare are not the same
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: I'd just do a clean install on 14.04 you will get to the goal quicker and you wont have the fluff from the old install
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf: did 'ncdu /' give you any clues?  if it's your logs, then you would expect /var/ to be near the top of the list.
<LeMike> foofoobar: didn't the diff on filenames work?
<seeme1> i cant watch videos in linux also games...
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: Will my data be safe? How would I backup?
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, well....I am using greyhole which is making it hard to sort out.  /var is at the top, but this because that is also the mount point for the greyhole drives.
<giannello> hi everyone - is there a way to disable PERMANENTLY systemd-udev from renaming network interfaces?
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: the same way you backup now....
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: you do have a backup, right?
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf: ah, I see
<bobin> ActionParsnip: No Java in specified path in JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/java
<bobin> Set the variable to a valid Java installation
<bobin> Is what i get after only that when i try to run a java file
<giannello> it's horribly BROKEN, every time the machine boots some interfaces are renamed as "renameX" (with X being a number), and you can imagine what happens if that interface is part of a bond (it's a freshly installed firewall with 10 NICs)
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, so I am drilling down in to each item looking at the actual space used.  It says /var/ is 4.2TB.  The main drive is a 120gb SSD, the current size of all the files in the pool is 4.2TB so that is accurate. so I am subtracting that and seeing what is going on.
<ActionParsnip> bobin: then you can run:  unset JAVA_HOME   and undo the set :)
<giannello> I tried adding "net.ifnames=0" to /etc/default/grub and running update-grub - no effect
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: I'm clueless about it. What do you recommend? Does the backup mean only my hardrive or also file system config. Pardon my ignorance.
<LeMike> again: I got multiple errors at startup that are shown before lightdm is there and the splash screen is shown. hundred times the same error. where might I find that error message in the log?
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: just worked here, the diff command showed the files which were unique
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: copy the files you want to keep, this is what a backup is
<giannello> I also _deleted_ /lib/udev/rules.d/71-biosnames.rules (the only rule which supposedly renames interfaces) and IT STILL RENAMES
<bobin> ActionParsnip: Okay, Can I do something else?
<seeme1> I have photos etc in my pendrive with a ubuntu iso mage...can i still make my pendrive succesfully bootable and install new os??
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: Would you trust your harddrive?
<giannello> right now ubuntu 14.04 LTS is not able to survive a reboot - and that's extremely wrong
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, I think I found the problem! :D
<ActionParsnip> bobin: its that kind of folder you need to set. Maybe the guys in #java can help
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: no and having more than one copy of your important data is wise
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: Is there any way I don't have to install my software again and again after backup?
<genii> giannello: Maybe give each a persistent name in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules according to MAC
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: too many times do I see people bleating about their 'important' data when they dont have a backup. Their system doesnt boot or gets corrupted then they want their data. Its mind bogglingf
<bobin> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tip, i can allways ask:)
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: the software will all need updating and installing from the Trusty repos
<foofoobar> thanks, I will try this!
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: you can make a package list to reinstall
<compdoc> giannello, you can turn off that Consistent Network Device Naming stuff. Im not a fan
<giannello> genii, maybe there should be an option to disable that _random_ behaviour - because YES, it's random, and IMO this is a regression
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, so I have a cron job setup to rsync one of my directories over to my other NAS.  It looks like the NAS isn't mounted (not sure why...:S) and the rsync happened.  This generated 76GB of data on my local drive
<giannello> compdoc, _how_ ?
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf: oh, nice, good thing you found that.
<giannello> there's at least 5 different ways to do that, according to the internet - and most of them don't work
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, now to figure out why it isn't mounted.  lel
<compdoc> giannello:   sudo nano /etc/default/grub     add:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="biosdevname=0"              then: sudo update-grub          then reboot
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, annnddd I see why.
<str> Hi everyone!  I installed a clean 14.04, did all the updates and I'm trying to use Empahty. When I get a message, I see the blue icon on the corner, but when I pen the chat dialog, the message is not shown and I can't see what the message was. Does this happen to everyone?
<compdoc> Consistent Network Device Naming is an abomination
<Peanut> compdoc: My p255p1 and I agree with that.
<giannello> compdoc, I'm not that drastic, it could be a nice feature
<giannello> but in my case is not Consistent at all
<giannello> most of the interfaces are correctly named pXpX (2 PCI cards with 4 ports)
<giannello> some of them, randomly, are simply "renameX"
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: was I right, or was I correct?
<giannello> and it changes at every reboot
<squidly> I'm trying to kill mysql server but it keeps restarting. Is there something I need to stop to stop the mysql server from restarting?
<Peanut> squidly: how are you stopping it?
<squidly> Peanut: /etc/init.d/mysql stop is not working. I've tried to kill -9 $pid_of_mysql.
<genii> squidly: mysql uses upstart
<Peanut> squidly: which OS release are you on?
<squidly> I also have looked at stopping the mysql_safe process.
<ActionParsnip> squidly: try:  sudo service mysql stop
<str> I joined #empathy but no one is there, why do we use empathy?
<ActionParsnip> str: i don't
<squidly> Peanut: I'm on 12.04.4 LTS
<SchrodingersScat> str: I prefer 'finch'
<squidly> I was trying out mariadb.. but decided to go back to mysql-server
<ActionParsnip> pidgin here
<Peanut> squidly: where did you get your mysql from, the packages or built it yourself?
<KGM70> str, what would you use empathy for anyway?
<squidly> Peanut packages from the mariadb site
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: Are there steps for making package list for re-install?
<Peanut> squidly: you're confusing me know. Is it mysql that fails to stop, or mariadb? What do you have currently installed?
<squidly> mariadb. they set it to be a dropin replacement of mysql-5.5
<Peanut> squidly: Ok, so it is mariadb that won't stop?
<squidly> yes.
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: dpkg -l | grep -v ^rc | awk {'print $2'} > ~/Desktop/packagelist.txt
<khax> pricey
<Peanut> squidly: where did the /etc/init.d/mysqld come from? Is that from Mariadb or Mysql?
<squidly> mariadb
<Peanut> squidly: ok, so exactly what happens when you do "/etc/init.d/mysql stop" ?
<squidly> it just says failed.
<Peanut> squidly: ah ok, so it doesn't stop and then start again, which you mentioned before. Is it even running?
<ActionParsnip> squidly: tried the 'service' command?
<squidly> ActionParsnip: yes I did. Before I even came in here.
<squidly> Peanut: yse
<ActionParsnip> squidly: cool
<squidly> yes*
<r2d2___> after fresh install, xscreensaver crashes on my secondary monitor. error related to apport-gtk.
<squidly> ok that worked.. I hated to do it but a shutdown of the system.. and a boot in to a recovery console lets me remove mariadb.
<r2d2___> it seems as if it would try to show the screensavers of both monitors in one... it looks distorted and after stopping it, the monitor is unusable until reboot
<benfes> Ive just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 however it just loads to a blank screen unless i pish the up arrow key during startup Nd it loads to the terminal. How can i get it to load the normal ui?
<dumbasssss> Yo
<dumbasssss> My Ubuntu is fucking up
<dumbasssss> F
<dumbasssss> F
<dumbasssss> f
<dumbasssss> f
<dumbasssss> f
<dumbasssss> f
<unopaste> dumbasssss you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<khax> calmdown plz
<designbybeck> what is it doing or not doing dumbasssss
<squidly> Peanut: thanks.
<benfes> (benfes) Ive just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 however it just loads to a blank screen unless i pish the up arrow key during startup Nd it loads to the terminal. How can i get it to load the normal ui?
<geirha> benfes: Why would you upgrade to 12.10 and not 14.04?
<giannello> compdoc, that did the trick, thanks
<KGM70> guess the nick was appropriate
<Codmadnesspro> Who?
<Codmadnesspro> What happend.
<compdoc> giannello, use 70-persistent-net.rules to set your devices how you like
<Codmadnesspro> Hey schaap
<sudormrf> crisis averted :D
<r2d2___> anybody??? after fresh install, xscreensaver crashes on my secondary monitor. error related to apport-gtk.
<giannello> compdoc, the default, old-school naming is _fine_ - I'd never imagined that in 2014 I have to _manually_ name my network interfaces because of some brain-damaged software trying to automagically rename them
<compdoc> giannello, my system nicely named them eth0, eth1, eth2, etc, and then renamed them all to something unuseable
<squidly> upgradeing to 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS is not yet supported?
<Pici> squidly: not until 14.04.1 is released.
<nestle21> is it normal for a raid10 resync check or whatever to take so long ?  [===============>.....]  check = 75.8% (8843852288/11658029568) finish=965.8min speed=48560K/sec
<nestle21> lol
<nestle21> been going on for like 4 days
<nestle21> software raid*
<squidly> nestle21: size of the disks?
<squidly> Also if you use the disk at all during the resync it takes a VERY long time.
<squidly> Pici: thanks. I though so
<Austneal> vashidu!
<Blue_Knight> Austneal: Hi!
<Austneal> Hi :/
<Blue_Knight> >:(
<Austneal> I dont know you xD
<Austneal> but HI! :D
<Blue_Knight> Austneal: I know nobody. So not surprised.
<sl33k_> what does grep -v ^rc mean?
<sl33k_> and also awk {'print  $2'}
<Blue_Knight> grep --help
<Blue_Knight> man grep
<Austneal> isn't ^rc regex?
<Austneal> or am I dumb?
<Blue_Knight> Austneal: read the documentation...
<heipa> hey folks how long it takes for a record to propagate itself?
<Austneal> I'm not on Linux
<heipa> if I set val to min aka 60
<Blue_Knight> Austneal: Then why are you here?
<Blue_Knight> :P
<darky_> How to enable wired connection from recovery mode?
<Austneal> I'm on a windows tablet :P
<darky_> eth1 ....?
<Austneal> Enable networking, darky_
<robjloranger> wired should just work
<darky_> Austneal: Just that?
<Blue_Knight> assuming he's connected...
<genii> darky_: mount -o remount,rw /  ...and then ifup ethX where X is the adapter number you want to enable. Then usually from here dhcp most systems with: dhclient ethX
<robjloranger> yes
<darky_> Austneal: I meant in text mode? I'm not in that screen with this option.. I want the command!
<Austneal> ah
<Austneal> Listen to genii
<darky_> genii: Ok.. Thank you.
<Austneal> hes a genii
<genii> robjloranger: Wired connection does not just work in recovery boot :)
<heipa> :)
<robjloranger> really? :) thats not so helpful is it lol
<nestle21> <squidly> Also if you use the disk at all during the resync it takes a VERY long time.
<nestle21> when i first installed the system it did do a sync and then it was finished
<nestle21> but 4 days ago it started back up somehow
<nestle21> and they are 4 tb x 6 drives
<Austneal> Rylee... Are you the same Rylee I know? >.>
<Blue_Knight> !ping
<robjloranger> i should shush up
<ubottu> pong!
<Rylee> depends Austneal
<nestle21> but yeah ok cool i guess ill just wait it out
<Rylee> is the rylee you know a female Ruby programmer taht's an Atheme member?
<nestle21> i take it i should not reboot
<Austneal> YES :O
<Rylee> cool
<Austneal> Rylee, is the name "Akki" familiar?
<Rylee> not particularly, i presume it should be though
<Austneal> ah
<Rylee> drop me a pm wherever i should recognize it from
<Rylee> i need tro go
<Austneal> maybe not the same ruby programmer named Rylee then :/
<Rylee> i meet lots of people and sometimes the name isn't what leaves an impression
<Rylee> https://www.rylee.me/ might confirm/deny me being who you think i am
<Rylee> adios for now, though
<Austneal> ciao!
<Blue_Knight> Bye!
<Rylee> ag-ing my entire logset reveals no trace of an Akki so i am afraid you have found the wrong person
<Beldar> !away > Blue_Knight
<ubottu> Blue_Knight, please see my private message
<sysroot000> hey, is there a command in bash to select the network interface to go through for the specific shell session ?
<Blue_Knight> Beldar, I understood nothing...
<Blue_Knight> !quit
<sysroot000> how can i specify an interface that will be used on a specific bash window for the commands i enter, for example bash window x goes throught eth0 and bash window y goes through wlan0
<SchrodingersScat> sysroot000: is that a thing?
<sysroot000> SchrodingersScat: what thing ?
<regno> I like where this is going :)
<SchrodingersScat> sysroot000: I think that's my point.
<daftykins> sysroot000: i don't think you can. they're relying on the kernel routing table
<daftykins> sysroot000: you could chroot a fake install and reconfigure that though
<sysroot000> daftykins: what about 3g modems ? its the same about them ?
<daftykins> sysroot000: it doesn't stop being networking.
<daftykins> sysroot000: what are you *actually* trying to achieve?
<sysroot000> daftykins: 2 python scripts that each of them goes throught distinct adapters
<nick0r0> Why won't this run? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7453365/
<daftykins> sysroot000: why? :)
<nick0r0> Terminal is saying its an invalid op
<daftykins> sysroot000: you could install virtualbox and get a VM running that bridges over one interface only, but overkill to get there but it'll work
<sysroot000> daftykins: thats what im trying to avoid
<daftykins> nick0r0: because you're not meant to have all those backslashes, heh
<daftykins> sysroot000: sorry then :) i think you're out of luck
<nestle21> sysroot000 you so weird man. good luck.
<nick0r0> daftykins: If I remove backslashes and just leave a space will it work?
<sysroot000> nestle21: why am i weird ?
<nestle21> joking
<sysroot000> daftykins: are you 100% sure about that ?
<sysroot000> daftykins: isnt that what vpn tunnels does ?
<daftykins> nick0r0: probably. if those are all package names they should be space delimited yeah. if you copied them from somewhere, \ is just a way of saying it's an ongoing single command but it has to be wrapped to new lines
<daftykins> sysroot000: well you'd need another endpoint to achieve that, so your setup starts getting ridiculous to achieve this one crazy idea :)
<sysroot000> daftykins: like, when i connect a VPN, i can connect websites inside the vpn subnet .. and surf the internet
<daftykins> sysroot000: yes i understand how VPNs work, they probably contain some configuration to tell what interface to go out over - but that tends to be system wide again, not per-application
<nestle21> maybe u can bind a socks server to both eth0 and the other interface and then use tsocks to run your (applications?) through it ? im probably not helping
<ben_g_> Hi
<SchrodingersScat> sysroot000: individual programs can select interfaces when it's an option, not sure if python has something similar or not, like curl --interface eth0 should pick eth0
<daftykins> hello
<ben_g_> I have a problem related to display drivers
<sudormrf> Do you guys recommend WebMin or is there something better to use? :)
<mistawright> nano
<Beldar> sudormrf, You seem to not understand this channels role.
<ben_g_> I've recently tried to install nvidia drivers, (from the nvidia site, then by bumblebee because the nvidia ones didn't work) and now I don't have any 3D acceleration anymore
<ben_g_> And the desktop also uses a simplified mode witout annimations (which I think is the failsafe mode)
<daftykins> ben_g_: sounds like an nvidia optimus laptop
<daftykins> !webmin | sudormrf
<ubottu> sudormrf: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<daftykins> sudormrf: let it never be spoken of again
<ben_g_> daftykins: It's possible.
<sudormrf> daftykins, haha ok.  So what should I use instead? :)
<daftykins> ben_g_: possible that it is? intel i-series processor with on-die graphics coupled with an nvidia mobile chip?
<sudormrf> Beldar, I fully understand the role of this channel.  I am asking because I am running ubuntu server.
<daftykins> sudormrf: you should learn to do things the proper way first, if you start using software that holds your hand you will only make life difficult for yourself when things go wrong and you don't know how to manage it
<sudormrf> Beldar, looking for suggestions from the community :)
<sudormrf> daftykins, I do them from the CLI typically
<daftykins> sudormrf: i think his point is that #ubuntu-server exists
<ben_g_> I have an on-board intel HD graphics 4000 GPU and a dedicated nvidia geforce 710M graphics card
<sudormrf> daftykins, ah.  didn't know that :).  will jump into the server channel :D
<daftykins> ben_g_: yep, ok which ubuntu are you running?
<ben_g_> 12.04 LTS
<Beldar> sudormrf, I would argue you don't; this is not a what's best or suggestions from the community.
<daftykins> ben_g_: if you want good optimus support, i highly recommend running 14.04
<sudormrf> Beldar, I am not going to argue the point with you.
<ben_g_> =i'd already be happy if I can just use my dedicated card
<Beldar> !best | sudormrf argue with the bot
<Beldar> !best | sudormrf
<ben_g_> but, is 14.04 a long time stable?
<daftykins> ben_g_: optimus doesn't work like that, in 99% of cases. you can check your system's BIOS for GPU options, *if* they exist, that let you pick which GPU to use primarily
<daftykins> ben_g_: 14.04 is Long Term Support yes
<daftykins> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<daftykins> ben_g_: if you want to get back to a working configuration as-is, "sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* "
<ben_g_> And very recent then? When I installed ubuntu (a month or two ago) 12.04 was the most recent I found
<ben_g_> Ok, I'll try that
<nick0r0> daftykins: I space delimited then tried a comma and it's still not working http://paste.ubuntu.com/7453452/
<daftykins> nick0r0: the command is "sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>"
<ben_g_> But since my bios doesn't have a GPU setting, I'll be stuck with my on-board card unless I update to 14.04?
<daftykins> nick0r0: also you now have new lines in your command instead of spaces which is why they're going on new lines ¬_¬
<daftykins> ben_g_: what i said is 14.04 is the best choice to begin setting up an optimus system, so if you clean install 14.04 and come back then we can carry on :)
<ben_g_> I'll try that after my exam period then
<daftykins> ben_g_: lol, doesn't sound like a good time to be messing with your computer
<ben_g_> I still have 3 weeks before they start
<ben_g_> I just don't want to mess up realy badly now
<ben_g_> anyway, brb. I'm going to reboot to see if it's fixed
<bertieb> Hey all, any idea why minidlna would not want to read an nfs-mounted directory (minidlna account is in group of user who has it mounted) ?
<daftykins> maybe its' logs tell you?
<bertieb> daftykins: Was just typing that bit up ;)
<genii> sysroot000: This looks interesting: http://daniel-lange.com/archives/53-Binding-applications-to-a-specific-IP.html
<bertieb> The logs don't say anything helpful - minidlna just plain refuses to scan if the 'root' folder is the nfs mount. If the mount is mounted as the only thing in a directory which is set to root, it will 'scan' and say 0 files found.
<michaelaguiar> when setting ranges for a dhcp server, can it be any amount of ips?
<ben_g> It didn't work :(
<bertieb> (Even with the log level set to most verbose [debug] I don't get much useful info)
<nick0r0> daftykins: I tried that but nothing happened http://paste.ubuntu.com/7453487/
<ben_g> The desktop still is on that simplified mode, and I still don't have 3D acceleration
<nick0r0> Can you please paste an example
<genii> michaelaguiar: On most class C type capable servers/routers anything from 2 to 254
<daftykins> nick0r0: lol, you have a $ at the start, remove that
<michaelaguiar> genii: ah ok.  What if I need more then that?
<daftykins> ben_g_: removing the nvidia packages? well i could've done with more feedback after running that command ran
<daftykins> -ran
<daftykins> ben_g: two choices: continue messing around with making your existing install work on the intel only, or you go clean install 14.04
<ben_g> Are all my files safe if I install 14.04?
<bekks> ben_g: Ddid you back them up?
<ben_g> Most of them
<ben_g> But I especially don't want to hurt my windows partition, since I don't have the windows CD
<nick0r0> daftykins: The $ wasn't me it's just the token that comes after my computer name
<daftykins> ben_g: depends what your partition layout is
<genii> michaelaguiar: If the netmask on the server allows more than 255 addresses, then it should automatically assign more than 255 numbers if a starting IP is given it just increments it until second-lat number
<genii> *second-last
<daftykins> nick0r0: no look at your paste, there are two
<daftykins> nick0r0: username@pc:~$ $sudo
<michaelaguiar> got it, thanks!
<ben_g> the default windows format on the windows partition, and ext4 on ubuntu's partitions
<daftykins> ben_g: right but do you have a separate /home or is it all in one / ?
<JoeyJoeJo> I've got a cron job that has output and tries to mail it to a user on my system. How do I check that mail?
<nick0r0> daftykins: Weird -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/7453520/
<ben_g>  /home and / refer to two seperate hard drive partitions
<daftykins> nick0r0: is a package manager running? or the update manager? you can't have two things managing packages at once.
<ben_g> but they are on the same physical hard drive
<daftykins> ben_g: cool, so you could format / and clean install 14.04 then just tell the installer you want to mount the /home as your /home
<nick0r0> daftykins: Yeah I totally have update manager running in background
<ben_g> ok
<stemid> I forget where I am, how do I check which radeon driver I'm using? I have fglrx fglrx-amdcccle and xserver-xorg-video-radeon installed. here is my fglrxinfo http://sprunge.us/JjGG
<daftykins> nick0r0: :P close it
<mistawright> fglrxinfo
<ben_g> I'll try to find a flash drive then
<stemid> mistawright: open source is supposed to say callium?
<stemid> or something
<daftykins> stemid: apt-cache showpkg fglrx
<stemid> gallium3d
<mistawright> sounds like you are unsure of the driver you are using currently
<stemid> yes
<stemid> http://sprunge.us/JjGG
<bsdbandit> good  afternoon  i have applied a patch to my apache server from the ubuntu repo is their a way to roll back patches in ubuntu using apt-get
<daftykins> bsdbandit: as in the apache2 package had an update?
<nick0r0> daftykins: They are there! I know their there! -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/7453544/
<daftykins> nick0r0: i told you to use spaces not commas
<daftykins> nick0r0: do you have any idea how painful this is? :)
<daftykins> nick0r0: also you have 'friends twitter' which probably should be friends-twitter if that's even a package
<nick0r0> daftykins:  OK : /
<daftykins> nick0r0: i don't know if you're new at this, but you really need to READ what you're typing in, don't just try and rush these kinds of tasks - else as you've seen command line will say 'DENIED'
<ben_g> I can't find a flash drive anyware, so I can't really install 14.04 now
<pkp> Hey!
<pkp> How do i find out which driver to install for my wireless connection to work?
<ben_g> But I'm pretty sure my default drivers should still be okay, since I didn't remove them. Is there any way to re-enable them?
<daftykins> pkp: first identify what hardware it is - if it's internal, try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "lspci | pastebinit" and paste us the link. if it's USB, do "lsusb | pastebinit"
<daftykins> pkp: or are you already being offered some in the additional / hardware drivers tab of software ? :)
<daftykins> pkp: you'll have to be online for these commands, so hopefully you have a wired network interface that'll work temporarily
<pkp> daftykins, that's the problem. Both wired and wireless are not working.
<daftykins> ah-har
<daftykins> pkp: can you take a picture instead and upload it online? :)
<mr-tech-guy> hello all
<pkp> daftykins, I think I figured out the company of the chipsets. For wireless, its realtek and for wired its intel
<pkp> But am not getting the exact model and other details
<daftykins> pkp: from lspci ?
<pkp> daftykins, yes. and from lshw
<daftykins> pkp: they should be a fair bit more specific than that, which ubuntu version did you install also?
<mr-tech-guy> I am trying to setup DHCP for my Ubuntu server I have one question how do I fine what my subnet config. I herd of the subnet mask.
<new0> hi everyone, i would like to know what is wrong in my code and i guess i don't know how the parent::__contruct() work. http://pastebin.com/09ppWqd9
<new0> hope something help me. tnx
<pkp> daftykins, er.. am using elementary. But its based on ubuntu and use 3.2.0 kernel, I think
<daftykins> ah, sorry - we don't support that here
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<JMon> hey guise, can anyone suggest a channel for stupid newb Ubuntu questions
<daftykins> JMon: that's here! ask away with as much detail on one line please
<pkp> daftykins, okay. thanks anyway
<DJones> JMon: No such thing as a stupid question, just ask here & see ifanybody can help
<daftykins> pkp: a newer version with a newer kernel would likely help a lot
<pkp> daftykins, Yeah probably. I was just trying with the one I had. Will install the newer one.
<daftykins> :)
<pkp> *download
<kdz> busy as ever here
<mr-tech-guy> I am trying to setup DHCP for my Ubuntu server I have one question how do I fine what my subnet config. I herd of the subnet mask.
<d4rkt1m3s> I'm trying to port my app from another linux distro to Ubuntu, does anyone have any resources on building packages by hand?
<Mikerhinos> tomorrow I should receive my 2 SSDs 40Go, was thinking of making a bios RAID-0 to get max performance to install my "/" partition, and use my actual 500Go as /home and swap, is it a good decision ? Some people told me to use a soft RAID solution, some LVM...I'm becoming a bit lost lol
<daftykins> mr-tech-guy: for a standard home network with 254 hosts max, stick with 192.168.0.x as the IP scheme and 255.255.255.0 as the subnet mask
<daftykins> Mikerhinos: i'd say no, but even if you setup that RAID in BIOS Linux will likely see the two disks separately
<mr-tech-guy> but Iam on a 10.0.0.0 network comcast
<daftykins> mr-tech-guy: is that your internal IP or your internet facing IP?
<mr-tech-guy> internel facing IP
<daftykins> lol facing
<vaskozl> I have a 7 year old computer with old intel audio, which doesn't apper in the settings
<vaskozl> is there any package I can install that provides me with the drivers?
<daftykins> mr-tech-guy: so copy the IP schema and subnet from your existing settings, read them from ifconfig -a
<Mikerhinos> daftykins: it's an Intel Matrix sata controller (MB=Asus Sabertooth 55i), if I setup my RAID in bios why would Linux see the 2 drives ? :s
<daftykins> Mikerhinos: because it doesn't tend to follow the fakeraid setup. once you get it assembled boot a LiveUSB/DVD and you'll see :) look into mdadm if you really want RAID but i'd advise against it with SSDs
<JMon> I  am copying folders from my linux box to a NAS (buffalo HD-CELU2)  the copy on NAS has the same number of items in the folder, yet shows different amount of space used... original folder size is 3.0 gig, copy says 1.8gig. even weirder still,when I checked from an alternate box (newer dist of ubuntu) It shows copy as 3.3 gig. I want to wipe the drive on computer but am hesitant to do so without being sure the copy is exact
<daftykins> JMon: is it just files in your /home ?
<mr-tech-guy> I have know problem with my configration the problem is every video I am looking at the subnet and subnet mask is diffent
<daftykins> mr-tech-guy: but you asked what to put as the subnet mask...
<mr-tech-guy> I just trying to fined out where are they getting it form
<mr-tech-guy> no
<mr-tech-guy> check this out
<Mikerhinos> daftykins: performance in RAID-0 is really interresting, I don't search reliability as my important data will be on a SATA HDD on a separate /home. Anyway problem with RAID seems to be the no TRIM capability :s don't know if I use LVM to "merge" the drives
<daftykins> mr-tech-guy: well, it differs depending on the network and how many hosts you want to be able to support
<daftykins> Mikerhinos: yeah no TRIM would mean their performance would drop very quickly and not return
<daftykins> Mikerhinos: i know nothing about LVM to know if it'd be useful though
<Mikerhinos> daftykins: but I know that LVM is like 20% behind soft RAID-0 in performances
<Jorky> Hello
<JMon> daftykins: no its a folder within  /home
<daftykins> JMon: yeah that's what i meant, was any program likely using any files in there at the time?
<mr-tech-guy> i hear you subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0
<mr-tech-guy> what is the subnet and where did they get that from
<daftykins> mr-tech-guy: i'm afraid this isn't the place for a networking 101, i'd advise you look it up online.
<mr-tech-guy> Thanks
<Mikerhinos> daftykins: oh, looks like TRIM is supported in a RAID configuration with ubuntu 14.04, problem is, I'm on Mint Petra, so equivalent to 13.10 I believe :s I like Mate desktop it's very light and efficient...Gnome Shell is ok, but Unity... :(
<daftykins> yeah we don't support mint here.
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<JMon> daftykins: no
<Mikerhinos> yeah I know, but it's very similar to 13.10 I believe. Is Ubuntu Gnome supported here ? I had it a few days and it was quite cool, switched to Mint only because my sons have old hardware and I wanted to have same OS for easy help when they are in trouble
<infowolfe> where would I go to inform a packager that they're doing it wrong?
<daftykins> Mikerhinos: similar but not supported here :)
<bekks> infowolfe: you could just file a bug on launchpad
<mmazing> Mikerhinos: try #linux too, it seems like a pretty general question you have, not really mint-specific
<Mikerhinos> mmazing: trying right now thx :)
<ceed^> I am not able to turn Bluetooth back on in 14.04. It immediately turns off again. It was on after install and worked. Then I disabled it once and now it won't turn on again. Ideas?
<rafael2k> people, sdl2 package seems badly broken. the same app, compiling with debian jessie sdl2 works fine, compiled with ubuntu sdl2 I get a segfault
<meccooll> fgl_glxgears show 1800FPS when it's on monitor off of GPU1 but about 310FPS when i drag it to monitor off of GPU2
<daftykins> ceed^: did you use rfkill?
<mmazing> ceed^: do you have the bluetooth settings window open or clicking on the indicator icon? i had some trouble earlier where it wouldn't turn back on via the settings window, but i just tried the indicator now and it worked fine
<ceed^> daftykins, I didn't use anything other than the bluetooth on off
<ceed^> daftykins, I had added my bluetooth speakers and the work fine, the only problem is that I am not able to turn bluetooth on
<daftykins> ceed^: did you see mmazing's reply?
<JMon> daftykins: no,i t is highly unlikely that any other programs are using the files. I just checked again and the NAS still shows copy of folder to be 1.8 gig from one box, 3.3gig when viewed from another box, yet the original folder is 3.0gig
<daftykins> JMon: is that NAS new?
<ceed^> daftykins, I saw it yes. I do have the bluetooth settings open and try to turn it on, but it just goes back to off again
<nick0r0> daftykins:
<JMon> its about 6 years old
<nick0r0> daftykins: I think it worked
<daftykins> nick0r0: after that long i really hope so ;)
<nick0r0> daftykins: Can you show me a way to confirm this
<JMon> daftykins: its about 6 years old
<nick0r0> :) lol
<daftykins> nick0r0: dpkg -l | grep <packagename> would show if a given package is installed or not
<nick0r0> daftykins: Ok may be it really didnt work :( Some of the packages show as still there
<ceed^> daftykins, rfkill says my device is "soft blocked = yes".
<daftykins> ceed^: sounds like you want to remove that!
<daftykins> nick0r0: are you seeing two letters beside the package name?
<nick0r0> daftykins: yes ii
<ceed^> daftykins, did "rfkill unblock 0" and I can turn it on again! How did it get "soft blocked" in the first place?
<daftykins> ceed^: no idea, sorry. just seen people use that command
<sullivan> https://gks.gs/blog/?id=142 => Dites moi que c'est une blague ! Hein ?! Dites moi que c'est une blague !
<sullivan> sry wrong channel.
<ben_g> I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 LTS right now by updating from 12.04LTS, but the installer complains about an EFI boot partition missing.
<hpa620n> its irc; doesnt anything go?
<yutong> which package contains the GL headers/
<yutong> ?
<ben_g> What should I do? Can I safely ignore it and continue the installation?
<JMon> daftykins: would that make a diff?
<daftykins> JMon: not sure
<JMon> daftykins: ok well thanks for your input, much appreciated
<daftykins> np
<ben_g> Do I have to create that boot partition in the installer or should I ignore the error?
<nick0r0> daftykins: What do the two letters mean?
<ben_g> (I have 1GB of unallocated space on my hard drive, so it is possible to create an other partition)
<daftykins> nick0r0: have a read up by typing 'man dpkg' in the terminal
<ben_g> I'll ask it in an other way: can it do harm if I create the boot partition from unallocated hard drive space if the installer asks for it?
<daftykins> ben_g: do you know if your windows and ubuntu install are currently installed as EFI or legacy?
<ben_g> UEFI
<ben_g> I heard that legacy was rather bad and/or unsafe
<bekks> ben_g: And both isnt true.
<ben_g> Well, UEFI was the standard on my system, and I'm sure that windows works on it
<ben_g> Anyway, do I need that partition, or would it be a bad thing to add that partition?
<mrkent2> Is there a simple diagnostic tool for ethernet problems? I am running lubuntu 12.04 on xps 8700 desktop connected to linksys 900E. It detects the connection, but cannot connect to network. The same connection works on a laptop running archlinux
<raub> mrkent2: It depends on what you mean by simple
<raub> mrkent2: Did you try ip?
<mrkent2> raub, nope.
<mrkent2> Perhaps I can just turn off network-applet and just connect via a script, and look at output of command line
<daftykins> ben_g: if they're installed as UEFI, you should already have an EFI FAT partition at the start of the drive
<raub> mrkent2: wireless or ethernet?
<ben_g> so I can safely ignore the error?
<daftykins> ben_g: possibly, try it and see!
<ben_g> Ok, thanks
<ben_g> "the attempt to connect a vfat-filesystem at efi/boot has failed" Does that mean that I do need that boot partition?
<kdz> how can i block dc++ on my network without block the ports
<designbybeck> does ccsm worth with Ubuntu 14.04?... things like wobbly windows and such?
<designbybeck> that was suppose to say ccsm compiz work with Ubuntu 14.04
<xangua> unity uses compiz, yes
<designbybeck> xangua, but with the ccsm does wobbly windows and things like that work with 14.04?
<escyll> yeah
<escyll> it works
<designbybeck> ok thanks escyll  and xangua
<junka> how can i make xchat to use notify-osd when they highlight me?
<xangua> junka: install xchat indicator
<xangua> !info xchat-indicator
<ubottu> xchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): XChat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.11-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 7 kB, installed size 53 kB
<escyll> designbybeck: of course you'll first have to install ccsm
<designbybeck> gotcha
<junka> xangua, it is installed. I get xchat in indicator-messages
<junka> what about a notification bubble
<ParaDebian> hello
<arooni-mobile> hey folks; thinkpad 420 with a Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250  card.. upgraded recently to ubuntu 14.04 .... wifi is broken; i can't connect to new networks.  wifi was working fine before the ugprade.  what do i do now?
<ParaDebian> How can i install Ubuntu with the shared /home on Debian?
<Canadian22> Hey guys, I am using php-5.3.10-1ubuntu3.11 from the Ubuntu 12.04 repositories. I have been given a list of php vulnerabilities in php 5.3.10 by my security team. How can I found out if those vulnerabilities were or were not addressed in Ubuntu's 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.11? Thanks in advance
<daftykins> ParaDebian: that's a really bad idea
<ParaDebian> why
<daftykins> because they're different
<brontosaurusrex_> ParaDebian, dot files will mix
<ParaDebian> amazing, any idea how to avoid this?
<brontosaurusrex_> ParaDebian, better make one /fatfiles that both can see and separated homes
<ParaDebian> i have a separeted home
<junka> !info xchat-gnome-notify-osd
<ubottu> Package xchat-gnome-notify-osd does not exist in trusty
<ParaDebian> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ParaDebian> !info python3.4
<ubottu> python3.4 (source: python3.4): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.4). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 159 kB, installed size 325 kB
<Guest62302> Hey all!
<ParaDebian> !search python3.4
<ubottu> Found:
<designbybeck> escyll, when I look in the software center I don't see ccsm? Use to have the "Show Technical Items" but I don't see that either
<escyll> designbybeck: euhm, you're right, gimme a second
<mrkent> raub, ethernet.. had network problems on other comp so apparently message didnt reach u
<escyll> apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<escyll> @ designbybeck
<designbybeck> ok
<Guest62302> I just installed Ubuntu Studio 14.04, with all of the extras (graphics, audio, publishing, the works) and did the usual post-install updates, and now it is taking about 3 minutes to boot! anyone else having this problem? The xfce mouse flashes for minutes... then it springs to life.
<escyll> designbybeck: after installing that package you can use it via the ccsm command
<escyll> euhm, you may need to download one extra package for wobbly windows
<designbybeck> escyll, I got into ccsm but looks like they did take out wobbly windows and such
<escyll> apt-get install compiz-plugins
<designbybeck> ah the plugins as well
<designbybeck> ;)
<escyll> ye, install these plugins and you can use wobbly windows again
<escyll> :)
<Guest62302> anyone know how to troubleshoot slow boot times?
<escyll> Guest62302: I was reading about that today and read something about preload, not sure if it helps with slow booting or not, but might be worth to dig into it
<genii> !bootchart | Guest62302
<ubottu> Guest62302: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<escyll> Guest62302: what you also could concider is let several programs in your startup list start after several seconds
<escyll> for example instead of starting skype you could start skype after 20 seconds via sleep 20; skype
<Lonnie> I've never really seen much of a gain using preload in boot times I actually think it makes boot times slower because it loads commonly used programs into memory so they start faster after the machine has started
<robjloranger> anyone know a simple way to share a desktop across the web?
<Lonnie> I've never used it much though
<escyll> hmm, you could be right on that Lonnie
<robjloranger> ubuntu-ubuntu
<escyll> well not really simple, but... teamviewer
<escyll> not sure if it runs on linux :O
<Lonnie> I thought about trying to hack something together with ffmpeg for that
<escyll> designbybeck: is it working?
<robjloranger> hmm
<michel11> hello, I installed xchat-gnome and then uninstalled it through the ubuntu software center. however the xchat-gnome entry still remains in the notification menu (the menu that opens when you click the mail icon on the toolbar), any way to remove it
<Canadian22> @robjloranger: I don't know about simple but https://www.nomachine.com is very good.
<Armadillos> robjloranger: No Machine
<robjloranger> thanks i'll check it out
<Guest62302> escyll: thank you - that is the best lead I've had as of yet. I can see the LED go solid for about 30 seconds right before it actually boots, so I'll see of I can tell by the chart what it is loading during that time.
<Armadillos> robjloranger: That's what I'm using to be on IRC from my linux workstation at home
<Canadian22> @robjloranger: TeamViewer is also very good and easy to install. They have a Linux client.
<robjloranger> ok cool, it makes helping people much easier than typing
<Lonnie> I use teamviewer often as that is what my windows using friends use.
<robjloranger> especially when it gets confusing
<pavlos> I second TeamViewer on linux; works well.
<robjloranger> thanks :)
<escyll> does one of you have experience with converting windows 8 from uefi boot to csm/legacy boot? Or do you guys discourage it :P
<escyll> my boot menu now is changing from uefi to legacy or the other way around in the bios menu
<dididodo> hi ... can you recommend a package suited for capturing embedded flash (rtmp?) video streams?
<pavel_> hi
<designbybeck> yes escyll it did work
<escyll> :)
<escyll> nice
<designbybeck> Thank you.... it did have some hiccups, but it did work
<designbybeck> I was testing it out for a newbie who was asking. He saw lots of videos with it and liked it
<designbybeck> I think that is what got him to want to try Linux in the first place
<escyll> lol
<arooni-mobile> hey folks; thinkpad 420 with a Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250  card.. upgraded recently to ubuntu 14.04 .... wifi is broken; i can't connect to new networks.  wifi was working fine before the ugprade.  what do i do now?
<shan> What should i do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7454124/
<escyll> let him press ctrl + alt + F1 for the first time
<escyll> ^^
<escyll> he will cry
<junka> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 29.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 28361 kB, installed size 74674 kB
<escyll> dididodo: not really suited for it, but I remember using vlc for it :P
<cruisibesares> hey all i have a lvm that is essentially setup as a raid 0 with three disks. when i cat /sys/block/xvdf1/queue/nr_requests its set to 1024. but when i cat the lvm device /sys/block/dm-0/queue/nr_requests it says 128 if i try to echo 1028 into sys/block/dm-0/queue/nr_requests it errors out with -su: echo: write error: Invalid argument what am i missing here?
<pdo_fn14> What's plugdev?.
<SchrodingersScat> !info plugdev | pdo_fn14
<ubottu> pdo_fn14: Package plugdev does not exist in trusty
<pdo_fn14> SchrodingersScat: package?. So i can't do "adduser MYUSERNAME plugdev"?.
<SchrodingersScat> pdo_fn14: oh, is that a group?
<llutz> pdo_fn14: sure you can
<pdo_fn14> ShrodingersScat: I'm ask what plugdev group purpose?
<pdo_fn14> llutz: Thanks.
<Armag3dd0n1> flareget is only limited to 10 downloads per day, OMG! next best download manager for ubuntu???
<LinksEz> Hi, I installed ubuntu on a chromebook. The battery power indicator does not update and drains while the book is closed.
<robjloranger> whats a download manager? lol
<LinksEz> Does anyone know if this is fixable?
<genii> Armag3dd0n1: fatrat
<new0> when working with subClass can i change the visibility of public $a of the parent to protected $a in the child? or protected to private?
<new0> and also when can i found about it in php.net?
<Pici> new0: this is #ubuntu, were you looking for ##php ?
<geirha> robjloranger: Not sure, but people coming from a Windows background seem to think it's something important.
<new0> Pici, sorry wrong channel :)
<robjloranger> geirha: ya no idea.. does it make my internet faster?
<robjloranger> geirha: should i install hdd sweeper too?
<nfshr> Hi all! I want to install a vpn between two machines connested over the internet. Now i unfortunately can configure only 1 machine in regards of port forwarding. Is it still possible to install a full vpn?
<SchrodingersScat> robjloranger: if the server throttles or is otherwise slow, sometimes multiple connections can help, otherwise I don't think they can do much that wget can't do.
<robjloranger> oh tricky, is that what they do? like torrents
<SchrodingersScat> robjloranger: right, I think there's an add-on for firefox that acts similar, downthemall or something, can have it use multiple connections, so one gets the file from 0%-10% then the next is working on 10%-20%, etc.  I think there's some projects that do this for curl and wget, but using the actual tools normally suffices for me..
<Beldar>  Armag3dd0n1 Why are you using a 3rd party download manager?
<pdo_fn14> SchrodingersScat: Does it work http://www.tincantools.com/wiki/Accessing_Devices_without_Sudo ?
<SchrodingersScat> pdo_fn14: never worked with that, did you try that line adding the user to the group? useradd -G plugdev USERNAME ?
<skinux> Is './configure' generally deprecated?
<SchrodingersScat> skinux: ??
<pdo_fn14> SchrodingersScat: I'm can't do now cause my laptop were dual booted, and still using Fedora session.
<skinux> I'm trying to build 'LMMS', a music synthesis software.
<skinux> './configure' said it's deprecated and to use cmake instead
<genii> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0+bzr2569-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 4599 kB, installed size 12270 kB
<genii> skinux: Why build it when it's already packaged?
<SchrodingersScat> skinux: ok, so did you try cmake? lmms is in repos, not sure why you'd build.
<skinux> I found it by searching online, I didn't know it was in repo
<trism> skinux: I'm sure they mean it is deprecated for lmms because they'd rather use cmake in the future, not autotools in general
<fua> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 616196
<fua> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 869685
<fua> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 892601
<fua> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 560856
<rww> fua: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Something we can help you with?
<fua> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 820360
<fua> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 775214
<rww> guess not
<heipa> ty
<heipa> so nice
<xRanieri> That was definitely Bill Gates
<SchrodingersScat> skinux: normally only need to build when you're missing a feature from what's in the repos, first you can check 'apt-cache search lmms' to see what your distro has access to, which will search your repos for anything with lmms strings.
<skinux> Why is CMake preferred over autotools?
<heipa> sorry why u banned Bill_
<skinux> Sorry, I'm actually a programmer, but I let IDEs do the heavy-lifting for compiling
<pdo_fn14> SchrodingersScat: But when I saw in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Privileges, I guess mount with standard user need admin group?.
<heipa> he was just making some speach about windows
<heipa> :)
<heipa> speech
<Beldar> xRanieri, Ah yes, a man who would actually loose money by stopping to pick up a lost 100$ bill is going to come here.
<SchrodingersScat> skinux: like trism mentioned, I don't think it's a software-wide change, but lmms project must think it's better for them.
<xRanieri> Beldar, lmao.
<Elephantman> hi :) what software would you recommend to take distant control over a desktop ? (to support users in configuring their computer right)
<xRanieri> he hates linux enough to go to ever irc channel that promotes it and spamming it.
<kbrosnan> vnc?
<skinux> Well, one reason I might still build is that my boot partition only has 1G free space. At the moment, I wish there were a way to install from repo, but to a different partition.
<skinux> Even more interesting, I just looked in panel menu and found LMMS is already installed. I wonder if CMake did installation as well as configuration.
<SchrodingersScat> Elephantman: openssh
 * skinux just realizes...'make' is in CMake...so 'make' and 'make install' probably happened already
<SchrodingersScat> skinux: it is possible?
<Elephantman> SchrodingersScat: no I'm looking for a graphical remote desktop thing here
<skinux> It must have, because I'm trying the program as we speak.
<AlexPortable> How long is 14.04 LTS supported?
<AlexPortable> wikipedia says until 2019, which is 5 years
<AlexPortable> but the text below it says 'for desktop 3 years and for server 5 years'
<k1l_> AlexPortable: it is 5 years
<AlexPortable> desktop 5 years?
<skinux> As I mentioned, '/' partition is nearly full. Is there any way to set it so future software will be installed to appropriate directories on another partition?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: that is the old support rule. since 12.04 it is 5 years for desktop too
<compdoc> Elephantman, I like xrdp or vnc4server, but I dont think they work with the new Unity
<AlexPortable> ah
<Elephantman> compdoc: using kde actually, so may be ok
<compdoc> as long as theres a 2d desktop option
<compdoc> I use Mate
<fris> anyone have a ppa handy for ubuntu 14.04 for varnish 4.0, can only seem to find 3.0.5
<Beldar> !ppa > fris
<ubottu> fris, please see my private message
<fris> thanks
<nfshr> Hi all! I want to install a vpn between two machines connested over the internet. Now i unfortunately can configure only 1 machine in regards of port forwarding. Is it still possible to install a full vpn?
<bekks> nfshr: both machines are behind a router? or are both machines directly reachable?
<user_> Hey, anyone have had experience with snort ?
<nfshr> bekks, both are behind a router
<compdoc> nfshr, think so. as long as you can connect out from the place that doesnt allow forwarding
<nfshr> i know that vnc works.. but vnp idk
<k1l_> user_: network hacking is not in the focus of this support channel
<genii> !info varnich utopic
<genii> !info varnish utopic
<ubottu> Package varnich does not exist in utopic
<ubottu> varnish (source: varnish): state of the art, high-performance web accelerator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0-1 (utopic), package size 451 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<genii> Hm.
<bekks> That bot is joking, isnt it? :)
<bekks> Does the package exist or not? :)
<Veil_> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu on a Compaq Laptop, which has built-in wifi, how would I go about configuring that?
<genii> bekks: typo on my part the first time :)
<Orioa_> go to network connections
<bekks> genii: ah ok :)
<Veil_> ok
<Veil_> list of wifi bssid's not shown :/
<shan> cannot install ubuntu.
<genii> AlexPortable: All LTS releases are now 5 years whether they are desktop OR server.
<bekks> Whats the channel to ask some questions about how automated package building for utopic is done actually?
<AlexPortable> ok
<Orioa_> do you have a icon on your task bar for network?
<terminalmage> I'm trying to run a 14.04 LXC container installed using the "download" template for lxc. However, booting the container hangs for several minutes when running the upstart-socket-bridge upstart job. There's no log for this in /var/log/upstart, so I'm not sure how to go about troubleshooting further. Any ideas?
<genii> bekks: If they don't know in #ubuntu-devel , they might know where to point you
<Veil_> yes, but wireless connection is not an option yet, do I have to configure something?
<terminalmage> eventually the container boots and runs fine
<bekks> genii: thank you :)
<shan> cannot install ubuntu, "Reserved BIOS boot area".
<Orioa_> you will have to add it
<shan> how, i just made new parition.
<Veil_> I've added it, still is showing no options for wifi.
<shan> don't know, that partition space for it have to be the first partition or....??
<AlexPortable> how do i get classic gnome back?
<Beldar> shan, pastebin sudo parted -l
<Orioa_> is your wifi turned on?
<k1l_> !info gnome-panel | AlexPortable
<bluezone> what could cause ssh <amazonaws ip> to just hang after i enter the command? (nothing happens, except for a newline and a carriage return)
<ubottu> AlexPortable: gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8.0-1ubuntu12 (trusty), package size 332 kB, installed size 1358 kB
<Veil_> I pressed the wifi button, and it will not enable it.
<Orioa_> go to network connections in system settings
<k1l_> Veil_: what does "rfkill list" tell you? (-> pastebin)
<bekks> bluezone: DNS resolution of ssh. It might take up to 30-60s.
<Beldar> AlexPortable, centos is gnome 2
<bluezone> bekks, well does that also happen when i use the direct ip address?
<AlexPortable> Beldar: i want a debian based distro
<module000> bluezone: disable UseDNS in your sshd config
<bekks> bluezone: Yes. Reverse DNS resolution.
<k1l_> AlexPortable: since gnome stopped with gnome2. use gnome-panel
<shan> Beldar | http://paste.ubuntu.com/7454345/
<Veil_> ok, now what?
<bluezone> ssh: connect to host <ip address redacted> port 22: Connection timed out
<k1l_> !paste  | Veil_
<ubottu> Veil_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<raub> Has anyone had issues with sudo-ldap and kerberos in 14.04?
<Orioa_> does anyone know why my ubuntu software center is showing apps installed in a different language and how do i change it to english
<AlexPortable> k1l_:
<bekks> bluezone: that means that there is no reverse route set.
<Beldar> AlexPortable, Heh, it's all the linux kernel, gnome 2 is not supported by gnome even.
<AlexPortable> E: Package 'gnome-panel' has no installaton candidate
<k1l_> AlexPortable: which ubuntu are you on exactly?
<raub> It is segfauting for me
<bekks> bluezone: the package (ssh connection request) hits the target which is listening on port 22, bit it never gets an answer because of broken routing on the target.
<AlexPortable> k1l_: 14.04
<raub> May 12 16:48:09 testfirewall kernel: [  151.052911] sudo[1498]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fccc86ea92a sp 00007fff85070a28 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7fccc8661000+1bc000]
<shan> Beldar | i can create new partition, just need guide. how to?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: is universe disabled?
<AlexPortable> how can i check?
<Orioa_> im using ubuntu gamepack 13.10
<Beldar> shan, You have 4 partitions, that is the max in your partition table type=msdos, are you trying to make a 5th?
<AlexPortable> nvm found it
<Veil_> Can someone plz, link me to a guide that shows how to configure built-in wifi card?
<k1l_> Veil_: what about the output of the command i gave you?
<shan> Beldar | No, i'm just trying to install Ubuntu and when i press Install Now button it ask mefor "Reserved BIOS boot area".
<Veil_> true, one sec.
<Beldar> shan, Install at what gui?
<AlexPortable> k1l_: how do i start gnome-panel ?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: choose that on the login screen
<Canadian22> \quit
<AlexPortable> gnome flashback (compiz), gnome flashback (metacity), ubuntu (default)
<shan> Beldar | I don't know. I have just deleted everything from machine. it's new install. ubuntu 14.04 lts i think.
<k1l_> AlexPortable: go with the compiz one.
<Beldar> shan, The pastebin you showed me shows 4 primary partitions taking up the whole HD, is this not correct now?
<shan> yes, that is correct.
<shan> Beldar | i don't know how to setup partition from with in gparted. that's what i tried from Gparted.
<Veil_> rfkill list shows nothing.
<Beldar> shan, Is there anything on the HD you need? Or you are just trying tio reuse the partitions?
<shan> Beldar | No.
<Beldar> to*
<AlexPortable> k1l_: how can i customize those panels?
<k1l_> Veil_: if there is no output in a terminal that is a very bad sign.
<Beldar> shan, That was two questions, that just a ni means nothing.
<Beldar> no*
<Veil_> okay, great?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: there is not really something for customization. that is just a fallback
<AlexPortable> yes but i want the top bar at the bottom
<k1l_> AlexPortable: why dont you go with lxde or xfce in the first place?
<Beldar> shan, Can you just install ubuntu to the whole HD?
<AlexPortable> k1l_: xfce is ugly. lxde lacks features
<shan> Beldar | yes, incase it will not ask me for "Reserved BIOS boot area"....
<shan> Beldar | I can do that.
<k1l_> AlexPortable: ok, then talk to gnome
<shan> Beldar | but will i be able to create other partitions?
<trism> AlexPortable: alt+right click the panel
<bluezone> bekks, so amazon aws is at fault?
<AlexPortable> trism: nothing happens
<trism> AlexPortable: actually in the compiz session you might need alt+super+right click
<AlexPortable> i only get 'always on top'
<Beldar> shan, That error is tied to UEFI, however I see no gpt partition table, Was this a computer with W8?
<shan> Beldar | Yes.
<shan> Beldar | Secure boot/UEFI is disabled in BIOS now.
<Beldar> shan, Might need legacy ticked as well.
<Veil_> 8===D
<shan> Beldar | Current option is set to "CSM" instead of "UEFI" and Usb Legasy is "enable".
<user_> Can I get help with snort ?
<k1l_> user_: read the documentation. network hacking is not in the focus of this channel
<Beldar> shan, Hard to say what the issue is for me, but the info we have shared is very important for helpers to know so keep it all in your queries. ;)
<user_> its not hacking , or is it ?
<user_> Its intrusion detection system, that i have put on my server .
<shan> Beldar | ask me and i'll say all. : )
<foofoobar> So I'm using extundelete to restore deleted files. Doing a extundelte mydrive --restore-directory /home/foo/Pictures does only restore a few pictures. I remembered a sub folder: --restore-direcotry /home/foo/Pictures/XYZ works, too!
<foofoobar> My problem is: I dont remember all the subfolders.. Is there a way to restore all subfolders with this path?
<user_> k1l_,  maybe you can suggest where to search for help ?
<iDevelop_> This channel is insanely active
<Beldar> user_, /j morale-turpitudes
<shan> Beldar | i have chosen the first option from installer other than "something else". i hope, i can resize partition later.
<Beldar> shan, Don't tell me, I have no specific suggestions and fear youb are just clicking and hoping, that is not good.
<Beldar> you*
<user_> All I need is to help figuring out, why snort is not writing data in its log files.
<bluezone> bekks, i'm not even able to ping the server O.o
<xRanieri> Where is my gcc?
<xRanieri> (Ubuntu)
<skinux> Anyone had a problem with ALT+TAB not showing list of programs?
<Wug> xRanieri: is it installed?
<sl33k_> how to figure out if my distro is 32 bit or 64bit?
<xRanieri> Wug: yea.
<bluezone> sl33k_, try uname -a maybe
<k1l_> sl33k_: uname -a and we can tell you
<bluezone> score!
<Wug> xRanieri@host$ which gcc
<sl33k_> i686 GNU/Linux. 32?
<xRanieri> Wug: If I run the python interpreter, i get [GCC 4.8.2] on linux2
<xeonid> sl33k_: yep , its 32bit
<bluezone> bekks, ok the problem was that for some reason my security group was setup only for port 32 -.- and i was trying to connect on the default ssh port
<Wug> xRanieri: that probably just refers to the version of gcc used to compile that python binary
<xRanieri> Python binary?
<k1l_> sl33k_: for 64bit it lists x86_64
<xRanieri> That's getting too technical for me. Explain like I'm 5 years old. xD
<Wug> xRanieri: python is a program.  gcc was used to compile that program
<xRanieri> ahh
<mars_rulez> http://urlmin.com/4qj0u
<Wug> if you think you have gcc installed, type 'which gcc'.  If it shows a file, it's installed correctly. if it shows nothing, it's either not installed or installed incorrectly
<OerHeks> mars_rulez, please don't spam, thanks
<Wug> if it's not there try 'sudo apt-get install gcc'
<AlexPortable> how to remove all influence by canonical like amazon n stuff?
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, all influence? choose an other distro. or just amazon ? disable it in privacy
<AlexPortable> if i dont use unity is there also no amazon?
<AlexPortable> idk what they all added
<SchrodingersScat> AlexPortable: all influence = !debian
<AlexPortable> =! ?
<SchrodingersScat> !debian | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<AlexPortable> does debian haves gnome fallback?
<SchrodingersScat> AlexPortable: this is #ubuntu support..
<sl33k_> How do I upgrade to 12.04 from 10.04? I am assuming it is supported till 2017.
<OerHeks> good question, AlexPortable, FOR #DEBIAN
<AlexPortable> sl33k_: 12.04 to 10.04 is downgrade
<sl33k_> Whaaa??
<k1l_> sl33k_: "do-release-upgrade"
<OerHeks> sl33k_, go into softwarecenter>sources and select lts > lts
<k1l_> sl33k_: or do you mean: 12.04 to 14.04 ?
<sl33k_> no 10.04 to maverick
<genii> sl33k_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<bekks> !maverick | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<sl33k_> Does upgrades prone to be messy in the sense that boot screws up?
<k1l_> sl33k_: maverick is no support
<k1l_> sl33k_: if you are on 10.04 you can only go to 12.04.
<AlexPortable> SchrodingersScat: OerHeks they dont know what gnome fallback is
<sl33k_> I wanted to say Pangolin
<k1l_> sl33k_: upgrades work in general. but for murphys law better have backups
<ZacHack> Does anyone know a jailbreak for linux 7.0 Iphone 5, or any informtion on it?
<k1l_> ZacHack: iphone jailbreaks are not in the focus of this channel. please see the iphone/apple community for that.
<ZacHack> alrighty then
<shan> how to install "Gparted"?
<LOLOLOL> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<compdoc> sudo apt-get install gparted
<LOLOLOL> !op
<k1l_> shan: iirc that is already installed. but if not just "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<LOLOLOL> Trolls 4 u
<LOLOLOL> Trolllllllll
<LOLOLOL> Ndjkdkdkjkdkfkf
<Ubuntucankissmaa> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Ubuntucankissmaa> Jdjjdjsss
<Ubuntucankissmaa> Hdjjdxjsdk
<Ubuntucankissmaa> Jdjsjks
<Ubuntucankissmaa> Jdksjksi
<genii> !cookie | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sl33k_> I don't have lts option in my software center. Where to look for?
<Blue_Knight> !stupid
<ubottu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious to you -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<shan> unable to locate package "gparted"
<Blue_Knight> shan: did you do apt-get update?
<k1l_> sl33k_: what does "lsb_release -r" gove you?
<sl33k_> Could anyone show me how to upgrade to 12.04 from software center?
<shan> Blue_knight | i just have installed ubuntu.
<Blue_Knight> shan: sudo apt-get update
<Blue_Knight> shan: to retrieve package list
<shan> Blue_Knight | ok. How to check Partition table?
<sl33k_> k1l_: 10.04
<k1l_> sl33k_: "sudo do-release-upgrade" offers you an update to which version?
<Blue_Knight> shan: To check in what sense?
<shan> i was having 4 patitions of this drive, but was getting issue while installing to one specific location. so i installed ubuntu to whole disk. now i want to check drive partition status. so i could resize partition for win 8 installation.
<shan> Blue_Knight
<foofoobar> Someone experience with extundelete? The --restore-all method is working (it finds most of my files), but they are in completly wrong directories
<foofoobar> Any ideas what I can do here?
<sl33k_> k1l_: it did not offer. it is installing seemingly
<Blue_Knight> shan: I don't know.
<k1l_> sl33k_: no, it will ask you to make the upgrade
<shan> Blue_knight | and how to check how many partitions are there?
<khbjkihku> I'm back bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<khbjkihku> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<khbjkihku> Ihfsoufhjsuf
<khbjkihku> Efwfjkadfjjwhf
<khbjkihku> Ewkdjiwffjiojwfe
<khbjkihku> Jkqsdjweohidweound
<unopaste> khbjkihku you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<biugbuyuyg> Dsgrs
<biugbuyuyg> Dsgrsf
<biugbuyuyg> Fwe
<biugbuyuyg> daewfef
<biugbuyuyg> frsf
<biugbuyuyg> cxzvgfs
<unopaste> biugbuyuyg you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<biugbuyuyg> Jdjjdjjd
<biugbuyuyg> Jdjdj
<biugbuyuyg> Jdjdp
<biugbuyuyg> Aoooaoosos
<biugbuyuyg> Aokoaoosiisoososd
<biugbuyuyg> Jisijjjjdjjdjdjd
<unopaste> biugbuyuyg you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<shan> Blue_Knight | still "sudo apt-get install gparted" is not working after update.
<peyam> Hi
<ubuntup> Jjiisiiidijdfjifdi
<peyam> Does anybody know if they released anyfix for black screen after resuming from suspend issue?
<ubuntup> Sdjijcsxijcoidsjc
<peyam> The only work around that is working for me is TTY1 och restart the lightdm but it forwards me to log in session
<heyimbob> kkkekskkd
<heyimbob> Kjdjdkkd
<heyimbob> Ksjkskjd
<heyimbob> Iiskkks
<heyimbob> Kksoowoowke
<heyimbob> Kskkmsmnmso
<unopaste> heyimbob you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<sander__> How come I have probems copy pasting something sometimes on ubuntu 14.04?
<sander__> Happened on two diffrent PC's.
<sl33k_> I think I am running on the root account and have not created a normal user. How do I verify? If I am root itself how do I add a normal account?
<sander__> But suddenly it worked.
<k1l_> sander__: can you be more specific?
<shan> "sudo apt-get install gparted" is not working after update.
<phao> Hi. I'm using xfce here, and then, I believe after some ubuntu updates, some keyboard shortcuts I've set like alt+f2, ctrl+alt+T don't work anymore. Any clues on how I can solve this problem?
<phao> Not all though.. Ctrl+alt+d still works.
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: is the end of your terminal prompt like ":~$" ? then you are as a "normal user".
<AlexPortable> where can i download all wallpapers that ever have been in ubuntu?
<BananaMan> hiya, how can I remove something from ubuntu unity?
<sl33k_> Bashing-om: sl33k@sl33k-laptop:~$ but I have no clue how there is a sl33k-laptop?
<BananaMan> I installed something but didn't like it so I removed it but it's stillin unity
<BananaMan> i right click it and it just says sh
<beefman> how do i install the innodb plugin for mysql?
<shan> cannot find gparted from software center and through terminal.
<sl33k_> k1l_: sudo do-release-upgrade prompted me for some options. I am not sure there is a version indication.
<fishhead2567> good evening. i was curious as to whether or not there was a known issue in 12.04 related to inteface bonding. when i create a bond with two interfaces, one wired one wirless, the wireless interface never works. if i set to active-backup, it will not fail over, and load balancing reaks havoc. if i remove the wired (eth0) and reboot however, the wireless runs just fine.
<sl33k_> Is it ok to hit enter
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: The "laptop" is the name you gave the system at install, and yeah, you are as a normal user at this time. details,-> do terminal command -> uname -a <-.
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: what version are you attmpting to version upgrade from ? That version do make a difference in the expected result of the command.
<kaderub> hello
<sl33k_> Bashing-on: 10.04
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: That the server or DeskTop edition of 10.04 ?
<sl33k_> desktop
<sl33k_> Bashing-om ^
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: Bad News for you, 10.04 DeskTop is End-Of-Life, and has no support, is a trial and error to version upgrade that far back to a current release, can be done, but real real iffy that it will complete .
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: The recommended course of action is the back up your personal data, and do a clean install, else:
<Bashing-om> !EOL | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cancer> What software do i use to make partition?
<Bashing-om> cancer: Many ways, ya want the GUI or terminal way ?
<shan> Bashing-om | GUI.
<sl33k_> Bashing-om: clean install means I have to install my softwares over again while upgrade does not require it?
<Bashing-om> shan: Fire up the liveDVD, and from the dash activate the utility GParted .
<shan> Bashing-om | thanks for the tip. i'll try that now. Be right back. : )
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: Well, yeah - you have it correct, However so much has changed since 10.04 there is a very high degree of probability that you will not come out on the other side.
<ryan-c> anyone know how to get a list of extensions available from the x server?
<sl33k_> Bashing-om: I cancelled the download. thanks for the heads up. BTW my ubuntu is dual boot. IS there a way to make it all ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: If you have not started the version upgrade process, Suggest ya back out of it now. With no repository to access (EOL) will fail.
<sl33k_> Bashing-om: I killed the download process. does not make a difference?
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: The easy easy way to make ubuntu the sole operating ystem is to install ubuntu and in the installer pick "erase disk and install ubuntu" over and done with. The install wizard will take care of all details. -> standard no frills install !
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: killing the process, I can not see how it can make any difference .
<sl33k_> Bashing-om: this is a clean install from cd-rom or pen drive it seems?
<System0x11> I have some to do with radeon IGP 340M ion Ubuntu - with gala from elementary has some error with texture size
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: Yeah, ( DVD, as the .iso no longer fits on a CD ).
<sl33k_> Bashing-om: Sorry I meant I am safe by stopping the download of packages.
<sl33k_> Are we on the same page?
<AlexPortable> when i play a fullscreen game from steam
<AlexPortable> the launcher and all hotkeys seem to crash
<AlexPortable> like alt+f1, alt+f2, ctrl+shift+t
<AlexPortable> how can i get them back?
<sl33k_> Bashing-om: I had my files on drives on windows before? Are they taken care of?
<sl33k_> Do I need to have any knowledge of ext4 or mounting?
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: Well, depends on where the installion process was when it was terminalted - the 10.04 packages as still available on the repository. Maybe the install process has already done some installing ? ..(???) .. just depends on where it was at .
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: 10.04 server continues to have support. so, can not say what might transpire at the time you terminated.
<sl33k_> Bashing-om: Any way to verify? I think it was downloading 1334 MB so am I correct it was not installing?
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: Windows will not be touched .
<phao> Hi. I'm using xfce here, and then, I believe after some ubuntu updates, some keyboard shortcuts I've set like alt+f2, ctrl+alt+T don't work anymore. Any clues on how I can solve this problem?
<phao> Not all though.. Ctrl+alt+d still works.
<System0x11>  [drm:r100_cs_track_texture_check] *ERROR* Texture of unit 0 needs 3145728 bytes but is 3031040
<sl33k_> Bashing-om: How are windows drive files made visible? The drives are called xxsize File System. What explains this?
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: You may look in the logs and see what took place, The process is to sync the data bases, then if possible upgrade the installed packages to what is current on the repository miiror.
<shan> Bashing-om | i want to make extra partition for Window 8. currently 'gparted' is showing (/dev/sda1 - ext4  296.50 GiB >> /dev/sda2 extended 1.5 GiB >> /dev/sda5 linux-swap 1.59 GiB) would you please guide how to ?
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: The Windows drives should be able to mount from the file manager ( left pane), from terminal " xxsize File System" spaces in the file name presnt a small problem to work around.
<sl33k_> Bashing-om: apt.log in dist-upgrade for logs?
<Bashing-om> shan: Windows tools for Windows problems !!!! use indows to manipulate any Windows partitions, Windows 8 == UEFI == GPT partitioning, and that is the extent of my Windows knowledge ( I do not do Windows) .
<sl33k_> Bashing-om: mounts are automatic. I am thinking too much about it I think.
<System0x11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7454728/
<AlexPortable> I've set my desktop background with ubuntu tweak
<AlexPortable> where does it stores those backgrounds?
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: To look at the log, try /var/log/dpkg.log ....
<eegore> is there an apt command to remove older versions of the kernal?
<eegore> boot is full and I can no longer update
<AlexPortable> what is the command to run the run dialog?
<sl33k_> Bashing-om: I've pasted it here. http://pastebin.com/Dpy3fmSG What do you make out of it?
<Bashing-om> eegore: A bunch at once ? something like ->sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.32-{24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32}-generic-pae <-. do same for the headers.
<Bashing-om> sl33k_:  I will look at /Dpy3fmSG . brb
<sl33k_> sure
<Bashing-om> eegore: Humm, take it under advisement that ap-get "may" not have operating head room in that instance, may take drastic actions to get that "head room" .
<eegore> apt-get autoremove maybe?
<Leenooxnoob> Hello
<Leenooxnoob> i need help, please...
<Leenooxnoob> Anyone wanna help me please?
<Leenooxnoob> heeeeelp
<OerHeks> autoremove does not remove old kernels, eegore, use synaptic for that
<nuser_> hi everyone
<Leenooxnoob> hi nuser
<Leenooxnoob> Ehm
<nuser_> i use ubuntu 14.04. ker nel 3.14.3, nvidia gtx 580m driver 331.67
<nuser_> my ubuntu is crashing when i play cs source
<Gar> Hello all. May I ask about the stable ppa for VLC, to use in Ubuntu 14.04 (in order to get stable updates)? Thx!
<nuser_> the system freezes and i have to press shutdown
<nuser_> an turn on the computer again to be back
<nuser_> any idea?
<OerHeks> nuser_, decrease the cs screen options in wine
<nuser_> OerHeks. i use native cs source from steam
<nishanth> so when i do sudo apt-get upgrade.... i get ....You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<Bashing-om> eegore: If ya running 13.10 and above, yeah "autoremove" will remove the old kernels.
<nishanth> but i do it and still do not fix it
<nishanth> any ideas or suggestions?
<eegore> Just tried it and it seemed to do the job
<nuser_> OerHeks, i saw the kernel log  has NVIDIA has fallen
<OerHeks> nuser_, still most likely the detail setting/screen options cause that, maybe #ubuntu-steam is a better place for tips
<Leenooxnoob> it's possible connect lubuntu 14.04 and windows 8.1 with the Home group (Windows)?
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<nisaxaxa> am unable to run updates
<nisaxaxa> can someone help?
<Guest36827> hello
<daftykins> nisaxaxa: can you paste.ubuntu.com the output in terminal of "sudo apt-get update" ?
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: Looks like it was in the install process -> do -> sudo apt-get autoclean , sudo apt-get autoremove , sudo apt-get clean , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , sudo apt-get -f install , sudo dpkg --configure -a // see what happens.
<nisaxaxa> daftykins : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7454784/
<nisaxaxa> done
<Bashing-om> eegore: Developers do great work ! Ask and thou shalt receive ! ...That ability was added in 13.10.
<nisaxaxa> daftykins: i ran the -f install but it did not fix it either
<daftykins> nisaxaxa: can you pastebin what it said?
<nuser_> OerHeks, thanks
<nisaxaxa> daftykins:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7454784/
<eegore> I think I am running 14.xx
<daftykins> nisaxaxa: that was the same
<nisaxaxa> daftykins: i dont understand, this is the output i got when i did sudo apt-get upgrade
<daftykins> nisaxaxa: i'd like to see what 'sudo apt-get -f install' did
<nisaxaxa> daftykins: oh ok
<nisaxaxa> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7454797/
<nisaxaxa> daftykins: did you see it ?
<daftykins> nisaxaxa: yep, i just needed a moment. can you try "sudo dpkg -r gnome-settings-daemon-schemas" and pastebin output?
<nisaxaxa> daftykins: sudo dpkg -r gnome-settings-daemon-schemas
<nisaxaxa> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove gnome-settings-daemon-schemas which isn't installed
<daftykins> ah, fair enough
<daftykins> nisaxaxa: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<nisaxaxa> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7454822/
<bluezone> how do i force an application to use SOCKS (if it doesn't have built-in settings for it)
<daftykins> nisaxaxa: sounds like you're using ubuntu-gnome and did an upgrade?
<UbuntuBoy> hey all
<nisaxaxa> daftykins: yes i am using gnome
<nuser_> nuser_> hi everyone
<nuser_> <nuser_> i use ubuntu 14.04, kernel 3.14.3 and gtx 580m driver 331.67
<nuser_> <nuser_> my system is crashing
<nuser_> <nuser_> when i play cs source
<nuser_> <nuser_> from native steam
<nuser_> <nuser_> any idea?
<unopaste> nuser_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<UbuntuBoy> does anyone know a good site to stream free movies on??
<daftykins> nisaxaxa: have a look at this, i know you're not on 14.04 but it's useful - http://askubuntu.com/questions/451254/dpkg-trying-to-overwrite-gsettings-gnome-settings-daemon-convert-also-in
<UbuntuBoy> anybody know of a good free site to stream free movies on??
<daftykins> UbuntuBoy: that's not appropriate conversation for this channel
<UbuntuBoy> why is that?
<OerHeks> try #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<daftykins> UbuntuBoy: this is not open for discussion
<UbuntuBoy> hmmm okay then
<Dat> anyone using pipelight on 14.10?
<daftykins> Dat: 14.10 is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<Dat> thanks
<OerHeks> Dat, i did in 14.04 but i can confirm pipelight for netflix and such, is broken since saturday.
<rrrre445534>  #hhvm
<cyborgcygnus> Can you or how would you run a file as/with adobe flash player from a terminal? I know you can run the minecraft file from a terminal by telling it to open with java, how would you do the same with an exe meant for windows?
<daftykins> !wine | cyborgcygnus
<ubottu> cyborgcygnus: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daftykins> cyborgcygnus: what .exe are you trying to run?
<Timh> hi, can anyone help me with a nvidia driver problem?   I switched to a new card and now the desktop freezes upon boot up....
<Timh> I was using legacy drivers
<cyborgcygnus> daftykins, It's an exe that opens a training dvd which brings up a white blank adobe flash player 11 screen, I've been trying to run it with wine already
<fabio> my printer dos not print
<daftykins> cyborgcygnus: i doubt you're going to get far with that
<daftykins> Timh: what's the new card? is it supported by non-legacy?
<Timh> anyone use nvidia cards?
<Bashing-om> Timh: Can you boot to the desktop in "recovery" mode ?
<Timh> gtx 750
<daftykins> Timh: uninstall your nvidia package and put a newer one on
<Timh> Bashing-om: nope
<Timh> I tried
<Timh> I purged nvidia
<Bashing-om> Timh: 750TI card ?
<Timh> I get msgs like cinnamon has failed
<Timh> 750
<daftykins> Timh: is this Mint?
<Bashing-om> Timh: Might try booting from grub with the "nomodeset" boot parameter, and see what Additional Drivers" has to offer.
<OerHeks> cinnamon is removed from ubuntu repos
<amyhenson> i am new to ubuntu and I could really use some help.  I tried to load a game but it was a .exe file and so I found out I need WINE.  I tried to download that but it asked me what program I want to open WINE.  What should I use?
<Dat> oh well glad I have virtualbox
<Dat> ;/
<Timh> Bashing-om:  can you explain how?
<daftykins> amyhenson: what's the game?
<Timh> is there a 'how-to?'
<cyborgcygnus> daftykins, Far with trying to get adobe flash working in wine? I just made an iso of another training dvd & this one is working, it says it's using a slightly lower version of adobe flash player.
<Bashing-om> Timh: set "nomodeset" -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 <-.
<daftykins> cyborgcygnus: i don't follow
<amyhenson> dafty SimCity3000.  I have never loaded anything on this laptop it is brand new. :D
<daftykins> amyhenson: and it came with ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Timh: Keep in mind OerHeks' advisement. Cinnamon is no longer supported.
<amyhenson> I ordered it from Linux Certified.
<cyborgcygnus> daftykins, I meant are you doubting that I will get far with that exe all together?
<daftykins> cyborgcygnus: yeah, though i don't really understand why anyone would have a .exe to run a DVD 0o
<Timh> i am using gnome
<Beldar> cyborgcygnus, Wine has very limited use, not sure why people bother to be honest.
<amyhenson> it came with umbuntu.  I think I am in over my head with it though.
<cyborgcygnus> daftykins, Well it's a number of large files which doesn't fit on a cd & the exe runs an interactive training dvd.
<Timh> I boot two OS's
<sl33k_> Bashing-om: why is /etc/apt/sources.list edited? Is it any use for older releases?
<Timh> almost same problem
<Timh> ubuntu - gnome and lmde - cinnamon - both crash
<aguitel> Timh, use  xorg-edgers ppa to install 334 series driver
<daftykins> !wine | amyhenson
<ubottu> amyhenson: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daftykins> amyhenson: have a look at the links above
<Bashing-om> sl33k_:  ?? In respect ot doing the release upgrade ? then ya got to redirect the package manager as the repository for 10.04 DeskTop is turned down.
<fishhead2567> question: is there a way to know which of the various wireless network managers is actually running and in control of a console-only machine?
<aguitel> Timh, or use from nvidia.com :http://www.upubuntu.com/2014/03/install-nvidia-display-driver-33421-new.html
<sl33k_> Bashing-om: yes. was reading this http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-old-unsupported-release
<amyhenson> thankyou dafty
<Timh> not helping
<Beldar> amyhenson, You can tab complete nicks so they are correct
<daftykins> dafty works for me ;)
<Timh> I didn't do anything with xorg-edgers and that is a post about how to remove it?
<daftykins> fishhead2567: a GUI-less system doesn't tend to have a network manager
<Timh> sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<amyhenson> beldar ?  i don't understand?
<Timh> that's the page I used
<Bashing-om> Timh: use the link from before ->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades <- page 2 .
<Beldar> !who | Amy_Lu_Who
<ubottu> Amy_Lu_Who: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sl33k_> Bashing-om: I find the os goes unresponsive many times and requires a hard restart. Which version are you using? Do you experience unresponsiveness. Also is there a technique to work around when no key responds?
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, Half of a nick does not inform the other you are talking to them, like this does you as I used your whole nick.
<Amy_Lu_Who> !tab Beldar like this?
<ubottu> Amy_Lu_Who: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> Timh: OOPps, sorry my wires are crossed ! .. for sl33k_ !
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, no type the first few letters of the nick then hit tab to complete the whole nick.
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, like this
<trusty1404lts> hello
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, You got it. ;)
<Timh> can i install from the repo?
<Timh> how do I do that with no X?
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, whew! thanks!
<Bashing-om> sl33k_:  use the link from before ->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades <- page 2 .
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, Yeah, it is easy to get lost is all.
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, i get that.  i was lost the second I arrived here... or maybe before
<Beldar> heh, I feel that way sometimes too
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: I am running kernel 3.11.0-20-generic, on a core install.
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins, wine is not working
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: that's a shame, gonna need a bit more than that to go on though
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: The problems are present, or a situation that has been ongoing ? the gracefull method to backdown in a frozen situation -> key combo ctl+alt+Prt_Scrn and slowly press wile holding those 3 down reisub - to reboot ,, reisuo to shut down.
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins, right.  um... the Ubuntu Software Center all turned to grayscale and is not responding and wine is about 75% completed with downloading
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: give it some time, it may recover
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, how much memory do you have, how fast is your pc, do you have other windows open?
<aguitel> Timh, remove all traces of nvidia and install nouveau ,then install nvidia propietaries
<Amy_Lu_Who> Seven_Six_Two, 1 tarabite, 16 g ram, firefox is open (tutorials!), xchat open and the Ubuntu Software center.
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, open a terminal and run     top   to see cpu use
<Amy_Lu_Who> Seven_Six_Two, bear with me.  how do I open up a terminal?
 * fergal32 waves hello
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, do you use Unity desktop?
<Amy_Lu_Who> will the task manager show me CPU use?
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, I suppose. I don't use it.
<fergal32> how do i open ubuntu 14.04 from stick ? i can choose try before installing and after that i only see a black screen
<Amy_Lu_Who> Seven_Six_Two, will the task manager show me CPU use?  I use Unbuntu and I do not know what unity is.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | fergal32 try this
<ubottu> fergal32 try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Amy_Lu_Who> Seven_Six_Two, the cpu is at 2%
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, it's the default desktop environment for ubuntu (but not the only one (see: kde, gnome, xfce, lxde)).  If you use unity, you have a left-side panel with squarish icons
<kkkkkkkkk> how to disable a cpu core in unbuntu
<Amy_Lu_Who> Seven_Six_Two, I do have that.  Unity it is then
<kkkkkkkkk> ?????
<Seven_Six_Two> kkkkkkkkk, you want to throttle for power management?
<pavlos> kkkkkkkkk, sudo sh -c "echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu7/online"
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, to open a terminal, click the dash icon (top of launcher panel) and type "terminal" and it should appear. It's a black screen with a prompt.
<kkkkkkkkk> pavlos, thanks
<Amy_Lu_Who> Seven_Six_Two, got it. thanks!  (Now what?)
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, you'll be asked to use this if you ask for help. Alternatively called "shell", "console", "command prompt"
<fishhead2567> daftykins: i figured... but i keep getting file-exists warning when i try to ifup my wlan0 connection and not configured when i try to ifdown. something is turning it on =(
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, oh, that's where you'd type "top" and hit enter to get a better task manager.
<professor_soap> hello!
<daftykins> Seven_Six_Two: nice of you to throw a new user in at the deep end ;)
<Amy_Lu_Who> Seven_Six_Two, WOAH.  that is better
<Seven_Six_Two> daftykins, only one way to learn!
<RaMcHiP> x
<Amy_Lu_Who> Seven_Six_Two, guess I can uninstall the other. :)
<professor_soap> Ubuntu Server 14.0.4, can't access CUPS web interface remotely.
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, if you're ever told to do a command, put "man" in front of it first to get the "man page" or manual. e.g.  "man top"
<rcmaehl_webchat> I'm an idiot and haven't labeled my Ubuntu CD's in years, now my 14.04 cd is lost in them. What's the quickest way other than Reboot -> Enter CD -> Boot CD to check which version each cd is?
<fergal32> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<professor_soap> rcmaehl_webchat: download and burn new cd?
<professor_soap> I'm trying to set up CUPS on Ubuntu server 14.04
<rcmaehl_webchat> professor_soap: I was afraid of that .-.
<professor_soap> Can't access CUPS web interface remotely form browser.
<professor_soap> any ideas?
<professor_soap> I have 'Allow all' in cups config file
<professor_soap> and 'Browsing On'
<Seven_Six_Two> professor_soap, you need an entry is hosts.allow
<professor_soap> where?
<Seven_Six_Two> professor_soap, /etc/hosts.allow
<Seven_Six_Two> professor_soap, there's also /etc/hosts.deny
<professor_soap> Seven_Six_Two: ah thx, let me check!
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins, what should I do about this geryscale ubuntu software center?
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: still hasn't come back, huh?
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, kill it.
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, and then use the terminal to do upgrades. It's faster and easier
<professor_soap> Seven_Six_Two: how to allow anyone on local network?
<Amy_Lu_Who> Seven_Six_Two, *gets out a shotgun* you sure?  j/k
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, here's the one command to do it (no quotes):     "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade"
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, yes, as long as you finish the upgrade and fix any errors before you try to restart.
<Amy_Lu_Who> Seven_Six_Two, brb
<Seven_Six_Two> professor_soap,   just leave the last octet off the ip. eg.  192.168.1.
<Seven_Six_Two> professor_soap, assuming your lan's subnet is 255.255.255.0
<professor_soap> Seven_Six_Two: hmm so 'ALL: LOCAL @192.168.0.' looks fine?
<Seven_Six_Two> professor_soap, * s/subnet/netmask
<Amy_Lu_Who> Seven_Six_Two, back.  i can't type anything into the terminal it is still running the top command?  can i kill it and reopen it?
<fergal32> ubottu: still doesn´t work
<ubottu> fergal32: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fergal32> Beldar: still doesn´t work
<Seven_Six_Two> professor_soap, don't use @   just do          ALL: 192.168.0.
<fergal32> still get a blank screen
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, hit q to quit
<Amy_Lu_Who> q
<Bashing-om> Amy_Lu_Who: With that terminal with 'top' having focus, 'q' key to quit.
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, in your terminal. q is how you get out of "top"
<Yelu> rcmaehl_webchat, each CD has a file README.diskdefines on it, which contains the release information
<Amy_Lu_Who> Seven_Six_Two, "unacceptable floating point
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, hit escape first, then q
<rcmaehl_webchat> Yelu: thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, certain letters enable a prompt for actions that you can do. eg.  "k" while in top is to kill a program, and it prompts for the program's pid
<professor_soap> Seven_Six_Two: MANY THANKS! you saved our night :)
<Seven_Six_Two> professor_soap, that did it? awesome.
<Amy_Lu_Who> Seven_Six_Two, ok.  now i type the command you gave me earlier?  (btw thank you for your excessive patience)
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, yes. that will update your package database and do a system upgrade.
<Kuroshita> Hey, so I've been wondering if I actually own my install of Ubuntu or does Canonical retain rights or licenses over it of any description?
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, Kuroshita they own the name.
<Bashing-om> Amy_Lu_Who: Hint: Copy/paste works in IRC also. lessens typos !.
<Kuroshita> To your knowledge is that it? Just the name?
<Seven_Six_Two> Kuroshita, yes. everything else is either open-source or third party.
<Amy_Lu_Who> Seven_Six_Two, i tried copy paste but it showed up as "V" in the command prompt.  :/  oh, i typed it in and stuff is definitely happening.
<Kuroshita> Seven_Six_Two, thanks :)
<Seven_Six_Two> Kuroshita, unless you subscribe to their partner channel and have purchased something proprietary that I don't know about.
<kiorky> hi i was used to start my install from a usbstcik but this wont work with 14.04 anymore, the only supported method seems to be unetbootin which is not an option for me
#ubuntu 2014-05-13
<zeeble> To paste, you do Ctrl Shift V
<zeeble> Ctrl V shows up as ^V
<Kuroshita> Seven_Six_Two, nah I'm just a regular Joe with an Ubuntu install, nothing more
<kiorky> does someone have the kernel parameters to use with 14.04 ? , the ones contained in te iso do not work ...
<Seven_Six_Two> Amy_Lu_Who, that's an important command. I can type that one faster than I can type my email address.
<darkangel> Hey i was woundering does Ubuntu OS make your Hard Ware in ur desktop Last Longer?
<kiorky> (on a gruB2 bootable usb stick)
<zeeble> I used the default switches kiorky .. wouldn't know
<Seven_Six_Two> Kuroshita, then no, it's open, so you can do with it as you please, within the terms of the licenses.
<Bashing-om> kiorky: Do you not have ubuntu installed onto the hard disk of the machine ?
<zeeble> darkangel: No. The only way h/w lasts longer is if your rig runs cooler.
<Seven_Six_Two> !GPL | Kuroshita
<ubottu> Kuroshita: gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<professor_soap> Seven_Six_Two: CUPS wont authorize me, using correct root login.
<darkangel> ok thx
<Amy_Lu_Who> ok, well I am taking notes by the dozen so I will jot that down.
<kiorky> Bashing-om: no, for a bunch of new boxes, i was used to make an, usbstick with lot of bootable iso on iit
<kiorky> Bashing-om: having a stick == only one install is just dumb
<Seven_Six_Two> professor_soap, there should be a log for it in /var/log but I don't have cups (or a printer) (or another pc to test it with) so I am not sure
<Kuroshita> Seven_Six_Two, awesome, that makes me feel a lot more comfortable about it
<Beldar> fergal32, Couple questions, 1. is the computers hardware sufficient and do you know the graphic hardware. 2. Have you checked the sum of the download, and or tried to boot the usb on another computer?
<kiorky> Bashing-om: (like having backtrace, sysrescuecd, gentoo, ubuntu on the same usbstick, up to 12.04, this was easy to do with grub2.)
<Seven_Six_Two> biab >> phone call
<Bashing-om> kiorky: I knew there was some changes to grub2 in 14.04, unaware of how it would affect booting the USBstick.
<kiorky> Bashing-om: pastebin.com/imUhkckh
<Bashing-om> kiorky:  looking at imUhkck .,
<kiorky> Bashing-om: the first entry is soemthing that starts my 14.04 iso but this is missing soemthing as the debian installer says 'no cdrom'
<rypervenche> kiorky: I have the same thing set up.
<sudormrf> hey guys!  could someone help me answer a couple of questions about this dhcpd.conf?  I think I understand most everything I am looking at, but I do have a couple of questions. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7455025/
<rypervenche> kiorky: Let me see what I used to fix it.
<kiorky> rypervenche: thx !
<daftykins> sudormrf: you *again*!
<sudormrf> daftykins, yes, I am always around to learn new things :)
<Bashing-om> kiorky: Sorry, I know that there have been changes in grub in 14.04, I have not to this time installed 14.04 and am not qualified to offer an opinion in this instance.
<Amy_Lu_Who> great the "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade" is done.  do I go back to the Ubuntu software center and try WINE again or do I use the terminal?
<kiorky> Bashing-om: well rypervenche may have a clue o hope
<kiorky> *i hope
<daftykins> sudormrf: that router IP is wrong, starting the range at 100 - 254 is curious and .1.2 for DNS is weird
<Bashing-om> kiorky: I then am standing by also to "learn new things" !
<rypervenche> kiorky: This is what I use for 14.04: http://ryp.io/3m
<kiorky> rypervenche: not for the server cd i think
<HM06> somehow I've managed to disable my unity plugin from ccsm in trusty, and now logging into my account just shows my wallpaper and nothing else
<HM06> any ideas?
<kiorky> rypervenche: as this one do not have any casper folder in the iso
<rypervenche> kiorky: Oh, sorry. Yeah I'm still having that problem with Debian. Let me figure that oneout.
<nith1210> HM06: Are you asking how to get unity back?
<HM06> nith1210: I am, yes
<nith1210> HM06: does CTRL+ALT+T bring up a terminal?
<HM06> nope
<nith1210> CTRL+ALT+F1; log in then type DISPLAY=:0 ccsm
<kiorky> rypervenche: yep just verified, the desktop folder have a casper folder
<HM06> I can log into the root account and his desktop works fine though
<Yelu> professor_soap, add your user to group lpadmin with sudo adduser <user> lpadmin (log out and log in again with that <user>). the logs live in /var/log/cups/...
<kiorky> rypervenche: the server cd does not have this folder
<nith1210> HM06: CTRL+ALT+F1; log in then type DISPLAY=:0 ccsm
<HM06> I'm currently talking to you through irssi on tty6
<nith1210> HM06: so open another TTY, set DISPLAY and run ccsm, then go back to tty7 to view it
<professor_soap> Yelu: ok! Thx, will try that now.
<HM06> nith1210: alright, ccsm is open
<nith1210> HM06: look for Ubuntu Unity Plugin, click it and on the left hand side will be a checkbox "Enable Ubuntu Unity Plugin"
<HM06> nith1210: nith1210 it's already checked
<professor_soap> Yelo: doesnt work
<bluezone> Can someone explain a small piece of documentation to me? Control+F: 'ssh -C -D 1080 laptop' at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding  is laptop the name of the computer?
<professor_soap> Yelu: I have added the user
<professor_soap> Yelu: logged out and logged in
<nith1210> HM06: Ok, ccsm isn't the issue. If you run "unity --replace" from the tty, does it show anything useful?
<professor_soap> Yelu: im browsing into the CUPS web interface remotely from another machine
<professor_soap> Yelu: CUPS asks for user and password but im unauthorized
<nith1210> HM06: also, why are you logging in as root?
<HM06> nith1210: because I wanted to check if it worked when my user account didn't
<HM06> nith1210: what should I be looking for in unity --replace?
<rypervenche> kiorky: Let me try my new setup. brb
<HM06> nith1210: also, it seems to keep my gtk and icon themes, but no launcher, dash, hotkeys, etc
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins, thankyou!  I got it now
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: all working?
<nith1210> HM06: I'm looking for startup failures specifically. THings that start with ERROR.
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins, yes, it is.  i think.  it launched.  will you say thankyou to seven six two for me?
<nith1210> HM06: DISPLAY=:0 unity --replace > unity.log 2>&1
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: sure :) enjoy o/
<nith1210> HM06: wait for a minute, then CTRL+C
<Bashing-om> bluezone: do termianl command -> uname -a <- 2nd field is the "name".
<nith1210> HM06: then cat unity.log | pastebinit
<bluezone> Basically what i'm asking is, to use the method described in the documentation for Dynamic port fowarding with ssh, my localhost has to accept incoming connections on port 22 right? Bashing-om
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins, I'm sure I'll be back for more tech support.  :)  thanks and goodbye
<HM06> nith1210: there's nothig starting with ERROR
<Bashing-om> bluezone: port 22 is the standard port for ssh, yes ( but can be reassigned).
<bluezone> i see
<Yelu> professor_soap, when I'm going to http://102.168.0.123:631/ (cups startpage on LAN) then I'm not confronted with a login?
<professor_soap> Yelu: not there but when trying to for example add a printer
<professor_soap> or removing a printer job
<professor_soap> or changing some setting.
<professor_soap> try /admin
<sudormrf> daftykins, this is for a server that is acting as the primary DHCP and DNS server
<fergal32> Beldar: graphics is intel 4400 hd. itś the same usb stick i used before
<sudormrf> daftykins, but I have to go.  will pick this up tomorrow :).
 * Yelu looking up the configuration file for cups
<archimedes_> So is there any update on the bug that kicks you off the internet every 20 minutes? Happening to me on Xubuntu, Ubuntu etc etc
<Amy_Lu_Who> i'm back.  :/  now it wants to install a folder called "C:\Program Files (x86)\Maxis\SimCity 3000"  i know c: does not exist.  or I think it doesn't
<Beldar> fergal32, This a dual boot, if so with what exactly, and has this ever been a computer with W8?
<Anden> what's the command ubuntu runs behind the scenes when you click on a hard drive that is not yet mounted in the file browser? it's quite nice because it obviously automatically detects all the right switches to mount the device with. i'd love to use it in my scripts too
<fergal32> Beldar: yes, it has been a win 8 system but never mind. xubuntu boots fine
<fergal32> Beldar: thx for your time
<Beldar> fergal32, sure
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: in WINE land, the fake C:\ is in like /home/username/wine/c/ or similar
<Yelu> professor_soap, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7455112/
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: it'll think it *does* exist though, so just say yes and it'll probably work
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins, "C:\Program Files (x86)\Maxis\SimCity 3000 does not exist.  do you want the folder created?
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins, yes?
<nith1210> HM06: Any luck?
<Yelu> professor_soap, rename your current cupsd.conf (mv ...) and adapt my cupsd.conf to your LAN. - Then restart cups (/etc/init.d/cups restart)
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: yep do it like you would if it were Windows
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: where are you from btw? just curious.
<Amy_Lu_Who> WA state
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins,  and yourself?
<bluezone> Bashing-om, I don't know i keep trying to ssh the router and i'm always getting connection refused, any idea?
<bluezone> i fowarded a port for it
<bluezone> and i'm using the -p option
<professor_soap> Yelu: solved it, had a bad passoword
<professor_soap> worked on ubuntu with a warning but CUPS denied it as valid.
<Yelu> professor_soap, nice one :D - All good now ...
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: ah west coast? the island of Guernsey here
<Anden> found it, it was gvfs-mount -d /dev/sda4 :) so awesome. doesnt even need root
<Bashing-om> bluezone: It has been ages since I set up ssh, I am not the best person to ask. But ya ssh into your target machine, not to the router, the router will forward to port 22 on the machine.
<nith1210> bluezone: You are sshing from where to where?
<bluezone> nith1210, i suppose i am sshing to myself, i don't really understand. I'm trying to setup a dynamic port fowarding for SOCKS, one of the steps is something like this: ssh -vv -C -p9567  -D1080 bluezone-ubuntu
<bluezone> the port is fowarded on my router (9567) both externally and internally
<bluezone> but the connection is refused
<daftykins> bluezone: did you reconfigure sshd to run on that port and restart it afterward?
<nith1210> bluezone: Where is the machine that you're trying to ssh from?
<oneof3> hello. i installed ia-32libs by using the command sudo apt-get install ia-32libs. how can i remove it? sudo apt-get remove is-32libs wont work nor did sudo apt-get uninstall ia-32libs
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: i have to sleep now, night \o
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins, thank you once again.  that was more about learning to install software than getting a silly old as heck game on here. :)  now it is time to go shopping...
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: buy me something nice!
<bluezone> daftykins, i'm not sure what you mean, so probably no :( I'm not an expert in this field,  nith1210 i am sshing from my own machine right next to me and basically that is also bluezone-ubuntu
<Amy_Lu_Who> hehe.  i was thingk photoshpop pro, i have the hubby's cretit card...
<bluezone> nith1210, i.e. the full command with the user is: bluezone@bluezone-ubuntu:~$ ssh -vv -C -p9567  -D1080 bluezone-ubuntu
<bluezone> i was told to do this here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding  Under 'dynamic port fowarding'
<nith1210> bluezone: the command isn't wrong, you're having a connection issue.
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: i wouldn't recommend buying windows programs and expecting them to run on ubuntu without first looking at the WINE compatibility database - but even then it's best to try out free native programs instead, check out 'The GIMP' for an image editing program
<daftykins> anyway ta-ra \o
<nith1210> bluezone: but you're trying to ssh into yourself with that command
<nith1210> bluezone: I'd bet if you do "ssh -vv -C -p22 -D1080 bluezone-ubuntu" it might work.
<bluezone> nith1210, so does that even require any port fowarding at all?
<bluezone> hmm ok
<nith1210> bluezone: no, the dynamic port forward doesn't make sense through the machine you're already on.
<bluezone> nope, ssh: connect to host bluezone-ubuntu port 22: Connection refused
<nith1210> bluezone: what port is sshd running on?
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins, will do.  i am still getting used to the transition.  i have seen the light.  thank you again and good night.
<bluezone> nith1210, not installed
<bluezone> i guess that's the problem
<bluezone> the docs don't even mention anything about this though...
<nith1210> bluezone: what's the over-arching thing you're trying to do?
<bluezone> nith1210, i'm trying to basically use tsocks for some applications to have them use my amazon aws console instead of my own network (directly)
<bluezone> (not the console but my amazon instance :P)
<timh> anyone expert at nvidia driver installs?    I have a boot up of constant 'nouveau' lines - what happened?  I don't even know what to google :-(
<lazarus_> how do i boot an iso direct frm HDD using grub 2
<Yelu> bluezone, each machine you want to ssh in, must have a running sshd (sudo apt-get install openssh-server) listening to incoming connections
<timh> I replaced an old nvidia card with a new one... I think I know how to fix the issue but I cannot even get to a terminal shell because 'nouveau' text scrolls down forever
<Brumble> Hi guys, If any ones able I need some help figuring something out on ubuntu :)
<timh> hi
<Brumble> Hi :)
<Beldar> lazarus_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<nith1210> bluezone: are you able to ssh into your aws machine?
<timh> lazarus_: you want to use a live media like from a usb flash drive?
<bluezone> Yelu, thanks for the explanation, i was just about to type that in question form hehe. Perhaps they should add this in the docs though! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<bluezone> nith1210, yes
<Brumble> in ubuntu 14 is it normal to have a fat32 partition /boot/efi?
<nith1210> bluezone: what port is it on?
<bluezone> i believe it is on port 22
<Yelu> bluezone, and check your firewall for the ports you're using (22 or what you defined there)
<Bashing-om> lazarus_: See: -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot  .
<Yelu> bluezone, sudo netstat -tulp
<Yelu> bluezone, that will give you the running services
<nith1210> bluezone: in the ssh command you want, you want to use ssh -vvC -p<port1> -D<port2> <host>
<nith1210> bluezone: <port1> is the port ssh is on. <port2> is the local port. <host> is the machine you want to push packets through
<Bashing-om> Brumble: Ya got Windows * and/or GPT partitioning, then yep you will see a /boot/efi partition.
<nith1210> bluezone: the local port has to be free and unused, 1080 is a good number for this.
<Pencil_> hello
<Brumble> Well I don't have windows thats why it concerns me lol
<bluezone> nith1210, this is like the local port fowarding section right?
<Bashing-om> Brumble: Then I recon ya got a disk that is partitioned in the GPT format.
<bluezone> nith1210, is it the same as this? ssh -L 8080:www.ubuntuforums.org:80 <host>
<nith1210> bluezone: it's not the same as that, but similar
<bluezone> hmm
<Brumble> Thanks for the help :)
<nith1210> bluezone: put it like this
<nith1210> bluezone: -R <stuff> -L <stuff> and -D<port> can all be substituted in, you still need to ssh to the target computer
<Bashing-om> Brumble: One of the reasons we are here. Welcome.
<Brumble> Google said gpt is for larger drives :)
<Brumble> I have a 1tb drive that may be why
<Pencil_> My ubuntu has developed a new issue.  I click on the home folder icon and now nothing happens.  Does that sound familiar to anyone.?
<Bashing-om> Brumble: Well, yes and no , GPT is the thing now to get around the 4 primary partition limits of the leagacy partitioning.
<nith1210> bluezone: -D<port> is basically the local_port in -L<local_port>:<target_host>:<target_port>; With dynamic port forwarding, the second two are constantly changing
<bluezone> nith1210, the thing that bothers me about this method (if i understand it correctly that is) is that all application instances will be using the amazon instances (albeit it is easier)
<nith1210> bluezone: all the ones you run with tsocks, yes; not the rest.
<bluezone> oh
<Brumble> So I should not be concerned about ubuntu having a fat32 partition I take it :)
<nith1210> bluezone: unless you set it as your global proxying; then the game is a bit different.
<nith1210> bluezone: if all you want to do is browse, you can set up the proxy firefox's network settings
<Bashing-om> Brumble: yep, just what it takes to make the system work. small fat32 partition to hold the boot code.
<bluezone> yeah that's not my goal though, i will try this method you suggested then, do i still need to have an ssh server running on my computer for it to work?
<Brumble> Awesome you helped alot, it was bothering me I'm glad it's normal!
<nith1210> bluezone: no, you need the ssh server on the machine you want to proxy through
<nith1210> bluezone: and, just in case, tsocks doesn't work with java; though you can still use the proxy with java.
<Bashing-om> Brumble: Hey great, .. things are changing, we got to adapt to them . UEFI is a great thing but it is different, efi is a good thing -> different.
<Brumble> I bet ubuntu will run on more devices thanks to the efi being supported
<Gumby> hi all.  does anyone know if there is a current issue with the nvidia-331-updates package?  I tried installing it however it failed and now I can't remove it either.  paste at paste.ubuntu.com/7455221/
<Bashing-om> Brumble: I often wonder about all the deals that are made to implement new inovations in our technology. Case in point getting UEFI adapted in 'buntu. now I bet that was a scene.
<nith1210> Gumby: postinstall script failures suck.
<Gumby> nith1210: indeed, Ive no idea how to get past it
<nith1210> Gumby: I only know an ugly way. Let me see if I can find you a clearer one.
<Gumby> FYI, this is on a fresh install.  The nvidia driver and another restricted driver are all that I have installed.
<nith1210> Gumby: sudo locale-gen en_US.UTF-8
<nith1210> Gumby: then try your -f install
<Brumble> :)
<Gumby> nith1210: same error
<Bashing-om> Gumby: I looked, how did you install the Nvidia-331 driver ? direct from Nvidia, or ubuntu's "Additional drivers" utility ?
<araujo07171> Olá
<nith1210> Gumby: mind pastebin'ing locale -a
<araujo07171> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<nith1210> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Deihmos_> there are two nvidia drivers. one say proprietary, tested the other says proprietary. Wat is the difference
<araujo07171> dude i can speak english
<Gumby> nith1210: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7455245/
<Gumby> Deihmos_: one has been tested and one has not?
<Deihmos_> tey are both the same
<Deihmos_> one has updates at the end
<nith1210> Gumby: sudo -s; in the root terminal, export LANG=C.UTF-8; apt-get -f install
<Deihmos_> same version number
<Gumby> nith1210: same error
<bluezone> nith1210, the connection and everything seems to go through, but when i launch tsocks firefox ( as an example) my ip address has not changed
<bluezone> i'm going to look into the configuration files for tsocks if i can find them
<nith1210> bluezone: firefox uses it's own proxy settings and has a funny way of launching.
<nith1210> bluezone: if you want to test with firefox, use the "network settings" in the preferences.
<bluezone> ok
<Gumby> nith1210: I'm not ever super keen on recommending a reinstall, but since this is a fresh install perhaps it might be easiest.  At least that way I could confirm an issue and report a bug
<nith1210> Gumby: please report a bug. I can save you the reinstall though
<Gumby> ok
<Gumby> whats next?
<nith1210> Gumby: does /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-331.postinst exist?
<Gumby> nith1210: no it does not
<nith1210> Gumby: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-* ?
<botch> iiiiiiii
<nith1210> Gumby: it's probably called nvidia-331-updates.postinst
<Gumby> nith1210: yes.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7455264/
<botch> I don't suppose I could ask a general question that I might possibly know the answer to could I?
<nith1210> Gumby: sudo gedit that file, add a line after line 1 which reads "return 0"
<Yelu> botch, you just did it :)
<nith1210> !recursion
<Yelu> !ask|botch
<ubottu> botch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gumby> nith1210: ugly!  hehe
<nith1210> Gumby: yup. now do save and do your -f install
<nith1210> Gumby: I recommend purging it immediately
<Gumby> nith1210: indeed (already done)
<botch> Sorry, I'm older and don't really chat..at all... really.... but I updated my mums computer from Ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04...
<Gumby> nith1210: ah, but it failed
<nith1210> Gumby: durring postinst?
<botch> NOW...the computer boots to the log in screen, sits for about 3 to 5 seconds, then scrambles.  Does it need to be re-imaged again?
<nith1210> Gumby: sorry, postrm?
<Gumby> nith1210:  ah, didn't edit that one
<nith1210> Gumby: same solution, yup. Still very gross.
<Mike11123> wth?  the java channel is invite only?  lmao
<nith1210> Mike11123: I just joined #java with no issues.
<Gumby> nith1210: same error actually
<Beldar> Mike11123, You sure it's not being registered with freenode
<nith1210> Gumby: would you please pastebin it?
<Mike11123> * Cannot join #java (Channel is invite only).
<nith1210> Gumby: and possibly the postinst file as well?
<Gumby> the error or the .postrm ?
<Gumby> ok
<nith1210> Gumby: the error first please
<coolxcool> same here  Cannot join #java (Channel is invite only).
<Gumby> nith1210: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7455285/
<nith1210> Gumby: Gumby ok, did you apply the same hack to the postrm script?
<Gumby> nith1210: yes I did http://paste.ubuntu.com/7455289/
<Mike11123> sigh.... had to register this name
<Beldar> Mike11123, /j #someone-who-actually-cares
<coolxcool> Beldar relax
<nith1210> Gumby: Would you please drop it above the set -e line?
<Gumby> nith1210: I just did the .prerm script and that worked
<nith1210> Gumby: proving how tired I am. Good catch.
<Gumby> :)  Thanks for the help.  Get some rest my friend.  hehe
<nith1210> Gumby: cheers :)
<melt7777> 14.04 cannot seem to give me dircolors in my bash shell. I followed several guides, including http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1297960  can someone help me troubleshoot please?
<sudormrf_> daftykins, I am back.  you still around?
<nith1210> melt7777: #bash wil be better at that
<melt7777> well isn't bash the default shell?
<melt7777> should this not work by default OOB?
<Bones> Hey guys, I have a question.  I am still kind of new to Ubuntu, I have it installed on a Surface Pro, and I am using th typecover 2.  I know the latest build works with the typecover 1, and I saw there was a bugtracker for the issue with the typecover 2.  the bugtracker said the issue was resolved, and the last modification date was a month or so ago.  so it it possible that issue hasnt been
<Bones> added to the newest version of Ubuntu?
<nith1210> melt7777: Unless they've changed it, "dash" is the default shell, but either way it should work.
<melt7777> Oh, i didn't know that. but I did find the answer, https://gist.github.com/marioBonales/1637696
<melt7777> got it on the 5th google attempt. :D
<nith1210> melt7777: great :). Welcome to a world of color.
<melt7777> it was valid, but i had to use ls --color=auto to display it. :)
<melt7777> dude i need the highest possible technology if i'm staring at xterms all day heheh
<nith1210> melt7777: I'd recommend rxvt-unicode if you're doing it all day.
<nith1210> melt7777: I find it cleaner and easier to look at once configured; though it takes a bunch of time to configure.
<Pencil_> I dbl click on the "Home Folder" icon in the side bar and nothing happens.  My web icon and others are working.  Where can I research this ?
<Bones> Im going to post a link to a thread, they say that it was "patched" does that mean I have to patch it manually? or is it done automatically?
<Bones> http://linux-kernel.2935.n7.nabble.com/PATCH-Add-HID-s-to-hid-microsoft-driver-of-Surface-Type-Touch-Cover-2-to-fix-bug-td790242.html
<Yelu> melt7777, you can dins the definitions in your .bashrc file under your home. - To roll back (if messed), just copy a new one from /etc/skel/.bashrc to your home (there are other files as templates there)
<melt7777> oooh this is neat, perl extensions
<melt7777> i was using /etc/bash.bashrc
<Yelu> melt, sorry ^find
<melt7777> i am coming from debian land and not having that much trouble
<sudormrf_> hey guys, I am looking at setting up a server as the primary DHCP and DNS server on my LAN.  I have something setup already which I can surely copy the configs from, but I would like to understand what is actually happening in the config.
<sudormrf_> specifically information about ddns lines I see in the dhcpd.conf.  I would think that ddclient would take care of this type of stuff, or am I incorrect?
<melt7777> sadly i instlaled all the same exact stuff and it's over a gig more in ubuntu :D
<Bones> I am having an issue with this bug in the latest build of ubuntu, do I have to manually patch it?            https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64811
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 64811 in Input Devices "Microsoft Surface type cover 2 assigned to hid-multitouch, "No inputs registered"" [Normal,Resolved: code_fix]
<sudormrf_> <---rtfm now.
<Bones> so it has been fixed?
<Bones> okay, so I found the patch file that fixes my issue.  how do i apply the file to ubuntu? and does it have to be in diff format?
<sudormrf_> Bones, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/patch.1.html
<Bones> thanks
<sudormrf_> Bones, typically patch -p1 < patchfile
<Bones> so i am still new to this, I know i use terminal for that, but where does the file have to be located?
<sudormrf_> Bones, no worries about being new, we are all in some stage of learning.  The location of the file shouldn't matter.
<Bones> cool, ill attempt and report back
<sudormrf_> daftykins, AWAKEN :D
<sudormrf_> Hey guys, so I am trying to understand a few lines in this conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7455367/ specifically lines 1-9 and lines 25-28.  This was pulled from my current setup, I modified certain things in the config to obfuscate the setup a bit, but nothing that would "break" anything.  I could surely copy this config over to my new seutp, but I want to understand what is going on here.
<sudormrf_> as far as I understand it, on my current setup ddclient is not actually doing anything and dynamic dns is being handled by something else, but assuming I were to use ddclient on the new setup, would lines 1-7 be required? how about 25-28?
<porten> if I wanted to require a list of packages required by my app that someone would instead of manually having to type apt-get for each, is there an easier more accepted way? should i just put the apt-get commands in a bash script or something?
<robobenklein> How would I go about adding servers such as Java (Minecraft) as services? So as to start them and stop them accordingly with the uniform 'sudo service' commands. Ubuntu Server 14.04.
<robobenklein> porten: Is your app also a package?
<porten> no it's not, it's a binary
<nith1210> porten: why not just make a package?
<sudormrf_> robobenklein, http://kosiara87.blogspot.com/2013/10/ubuntu-1204-create-simple-daemon.html
<sudormrf_> robobenklein, you need to pop the item into init.d
<porten> robobenklein: maybe that's what I was looking for, i was looking for stuff like "install package bundle" or something like that where i specify package and version and apt-get or dpkg would handle the rest
<porten> robobenklein: like my binary depends on multiple packages
<bluezone> nith1210, so  fowarding to the SOCKS server seems to work with the browser settings but doesnt work if i just launch tsocks <any application here> perhaps i need to configure tsocks? Do you know where i can find the config file?
<robobenklein> I would imagine simply adding a simple check for those dependencies, and if they don't have them present them with a dialouge allowing them to execute the apt-get install command. However I see adding dependencies to a package much simpler
<nith1210> bluezone: man tsocks.conf
<robobenklein> sudormrf_: Thanks
<zenNamaste> good morning all. The fonts is very tiny after a reboot in my laptop. I have really no idea about why. The font is tiny in both unity and my app(terminal, emacs, firefox...) here is the screenshot: http://imagebin.org/310544
<sudormrf_> robobenklein, https://gist.github.com/naholyr/4275302 there is an example
<nith1210> porten: google dh-make tutorials, it's what you really want.
<sudormrf_> robobenklein, good luck :)
<porten> nith1210: ok, great thanks
<sudormrf_> so is anyone around to help me out with my dhcpd question? :D
<robobenklein> I'm game for helping
<sudormrf_> robobenklein, hey guys, I am looking at setting up a server as the primary DHCP and DNS server on my LAN.  I have something setup already which I can surely copy the configs from, but I would like to understand what is actually happening in the config.
<sudormrf_> robobenklein, specifically information about ddns lines I see in the dhcpd.conf.  I would think that ddclient would take care of this type of stuff, or am I incorrect?
<sudormrf_> robobenklein, I am reading the man page for dhcpd.conf right now, I have answered my question about line 3, but the other lines are something I am still not sure about.  Still reading the man page, though.
<robobenklein> Heh, man pages, I should probably read those too, however I do so ever rarely. I have little experience with what your speaking about, but my gut tells me that the ddns lines in there tell the dchpd to interact with ddclient
<sudormrf_> robobenklein, that is what I am thinking too.  I just need to figure out why it is there and what not.  Still reading :D.  RTFM, should be the first step, but sadly it is often easier for us to just ask someone (I am certainly guilty of this myself).
<robobenklein> sudormrf: Well assuming you're not in a production env, I'd take out those lines and see what happens, although you may break things it's a great way to learn
<sudormrf_> robobenklein, what I am doing now is building out the setup in a VM, then I will just move those conf files over to a production machine once I have verified everything is up and running.  I agree that is a good way to learn, but it can also generate more questions, specifically the *why* did removing x cause it to break? lel
<robobenklein> Lol, send me a paste link and then maybe I'll have a better understanding
<sudormrf_> robobenklein, of what? the config?
<sudormrf_> robobenklein, it was above, but http://paste.ubuntu.com/7455367/
<sudormrf_> just got to the section in the man page about the ddns entry
<robobenklein> sudormrf_ Oh, those lines are in there most likely to provide domain name services, like to assign 'mycomputer.local' automagically, and to set the server name so when someone enters 'example.com' that server will take it before it gets to the internet
<sudormrf_> robobenklein, good point. :).
<html> hey
<robobenklein> Hi
<html> some reason vlc has not sound;even though it worked out of the box util a bit ago
<sudormrf_> robobenklein, how about lines 25-28
<Gerowen> Random question.  I'm upgrading my mom's Ubuntu 13.10 laptop to 14.04, but her external doesn't have enough space to hold all her files and I don't feel like waiting 10 years for it to copy to mine.  If I boot from my 14.04 USB stick, does it give me an option to "Upgrade" an existing installtion from the USB stick so I don't have to wait for it to download everything?
<sudormrf_> Gerowen, it should
<robobenklein> sudormrf_ Clearly security encryption settings, likely for setting private and public keys
<Gerowen> sudormrf_: That's what I thought, but I couldn't remember.
<sudormrf_> robobenklein, cool.  poodoo.  I have to go.
<Gerowen> Just waiting on 13.10 to do a dist-upgrade before I do that.
<Beldar> Gerowen, Let me get this straight, your going to upgrade your mother computer without backing it up when you have the space?
<Beldar> Not upgrade that is*
<robobenklein> Gerowen, what hardware are you on?
<Gerowen> Beldar: She just has an HP laptop with a little external, she's got like 14 copies of everything in folders everywhere.  I tried backing up the stuff stored locally but the drive got full.
<Gerowen> So I'm just going to do an in place upgrade.  Worst case scenario the upgrade fails and I just boot my live USB stick and use that to move all her local files to my SSH server before nuking it and starting over.
<Beldar> Gerowen, It is easy to find copies, I would not do any if this without a backup or image/clone, it's common sense, and your best insurance.
<Beldar> anyway that is me is all ;)
<Gerowen> Beldar: Yeah, Clonezilla would probably run faster than a copy/paste anyway.
<robobenklein> Gerowen: 13.* has had dist-upgrade problems for me, just a precaution from my past experience with upgrading on intel hardware. I'd recommend upgrading from the USB 14.04 not using the built-in upgrade
<Beldar> Gerowen, yeah clonezilla is a good option.
<Gerowen> roboenklein: I'm just doing that to pull all the available updates for 13.10 prior to upgrading, not to do the upgrade.
<robobenklein> Gerowen: Ah, ok
<html> some reason vlc has not sound;even though it worked out of the box util a bit ago
<html> how do i find out hte problem and fix it?
<Beldar> html, Not much to work with.
<robobenklein> html: I'd check simple mistakes like wrong sound device and rebooting everything
<matnel> mm. I'm having an issue when trying to run ubuntu up from a normal boot model, the display just blinks "Input signal out of range; Change settings to..." however when I start the system trough recovery mode, everything works ok
<html> robobenklein,  youtube works but local stuff is a ,no go
<matnel> I tried the documentation in http://askubuntu.com/questions/189566/input-signal-out-of-range-change-settings-to-1600-x-900 there without success
<robobenklein> html: Which browser?
<html> robobenklein,  chrome
<robobenklein> html: Go to your sound settings and be sure that you're using the correct device, as Chrome is a bit too smart for that
<robobenklein> Then restart VLC
<html> i do
<Beldar> matnel, You were able to change the /etc/default/grub, if so how did you do it?
<matnel> Beldar: trough the recovery mode
<matnel> and yeah, I was able to do so :)
<robobenklein> html: And you're sure that your local stuff has audio for it? VLC isn't muted individually?
<matnel> Beldar: or, more exactly, saying that go to recovery mode and then in there resume normal boot
<html> robobenklein,  how do i find if vlc is muted?
<Beldar> matnel, I figured that, from the desktop than.
<robobenklein> html: In your sound setting there should be a applications tab
<matnel> Beldar: server installation, so just sudo nanoed it
<Beldar> matnel, Ah, cool, not sure where to go from here.
<OJmask> oh man i'm wrecked
<matnel> thanks anyway Beldar :)
<robobenklein> I've got to head, see you later. Good luck html with your audio problems (be lucky it isn't xorg related)
<html> robo thanks
<Guest79662> hola
<ramos> I am trying to upgrade my dist to 14.04. Can someone take a look at the following link to help me out? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7455518/
<xangua> ramos: if you are using lucid you want to upgrade to 12.04
<ramos> xangua, I'm already running lucid
<Bashing-om> ramos: +1 ^^
<xangua> ramos: then you want to upgrade to precise 12.04¿
<matnel> ok... running the startx gave me an error: http://humanisti.fixme.fi/~matnel/temp/Xorg.0.log
<rww> ramos: I'm about to go away from keyboard, but in short: edit /etc/apt/sources.list (and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ if medibuntu isn't in sources.list), and remove medibuntu and cdrom lines, then do apt-get update, then try upgrading again
<Bashing-om> ramos: Release 10.04 is End-Of-Life, and is no longer supported on the desktop.
<matnel> so, might this be related to the display settings issue?
<rww> ramos: (the cdrom lines aren't useful, and medibuntu got shut down a while ago so those lines won't work)
<ltxda> hi all
<ramos> rww, ok gonna give this a shot, are you coming back?
<rww> ramos: yep, probably about 30 minutes
<ramos> rww, ok
<rww> other people should be able to help with this in the meantime though, if they can get past the "hurr 10.04 is unsupported"
<ramos> rww, I'm not running 10.04
<ramos> I am definitely running 12.04
<ramos> 3.2.0-61 to be exact
<rww> ramos: okays. same advice either way :)
<rww> just means those cdrom lines outstayed their welcome even more
<Beldar> ramos, can you pastebin  grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
 * rww afk
<ramos> Beldar, yes will do that right now
<Beldar> ramos, Cool, it shows both sources.list just for refrence
<ramos> Beldar, here's the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/7455536/
<ramos> Beldar, looking at the output I'm confused as all hell now! It appears as though I'm running lucid but I swear to you when I boot up, it says 12.04
<Beldar> ramos, You have a mixture of lucid and precise in both the sources.list and sources.list.d The question is how, if you can did this happen?
<ramos> Beldar, I have no idea. I've always followed the protocol as far as upgrades
<ramos> Beldar, I've never had this problem with a distro and I've been running ubuntu since version 5
<Beldar> ramos, Did you run a 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade, if so when, and how?
<heman_> is this a wrong channel to ask why my (disable the touchpad while typing) isnt working on ubuntu 12.04 (gnome) but work on debian? (kali)
<ramos> Yeah I went from 10 to 12 a few years ago by simply doing the upgrade update
<Beldar> ramos, You can open the sources.list and see if the lucid links are commented out with a #. This may be the case in both lists, if you are getting no update upgrade apt errors.
<ramos> Beldar, how do I do that?
<Beldar> ramos, We do see in your original posts calls to lucid however. To be honest this is beyond me in checking every possible problem you may have and feel like I have helped.
<Beldar> ramos, Were you my friend and brought this to me, I would pull out what you need, make a installed list and save the repos and keys relevant and do a fresh install and reload all that.
<Beldar> but I don't ever upgrade so I'm biased
<xangua> ramos: you should be able to remove the lucid repository lines from Software Center-Edit menu-Sources
<ramos> Beldar, sounds like you're saying I'm screwed! LOL
<Beldar> ramos, Not really, just my limitations is all, and methods, there are people here who can help much more. ;)
<squee_> what is a good room for help?
<ramos> xangua, ok how do I do that?
<squee_> this one I'd guess...
<Vivek_> Any pointers to how I could get grub installed on a uefi computer? I have a tried a few steps and not much success
<Obi1> my kernel is keep crashing
<Beldar> Vivek_, you have a linux install?
 * rww reappears
<Vivek_> Beldar, I have a kubuntu installed but I can't have the bootloader installed
<Vivek_> I have windows 7 and hoping to have a dualboot in my office Dell laptop
<Obi1> Best way to upgrade to 14.04  my update manager do not see it
<Beldar> Vivek_, This a former W8, now running W7 with uefi and gpt, dual booted with kubuntu?
<Beldar> Obi1, What release are you using?
<Obi1> 12.04
<Vivek_> nope.. it is a wi7 with uefi and gpt have kubuntu installed in a partition. not yet able to dual boot
<Vivek_> Beldar, ^
<Obi1> but i have never seen that many time message  you need to load kernel first
<Obi1> i run Linux going on 9 years
<squee_> So anyway. I don't know exactly what happened, but I was using Ubuntu 14.04 w/XFCE fine at night and the next day it only displayed a purple square in the corner when I booted up and I couldn't switch to a text terminal or launch in safe graphics mode... so I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on a new partition. The most basic thing I'd like to know is how I can run software from the old partition (because I would like to export my LastPass vault, firefo
<squee_> x bookmarks, etc.). If anyone would like to take a crack at what may have updated and caused the issue to begin with, that would be extra excellent.
<Beldar> Vivek_, Have you tried the bootrepair app, just running the bootinfo summary would be helpful.
<ramos> xangua, you still in the room?
<Vivek_> nope.. can boot from my xubuntu usb and try the appt
<Vivek_> let me boot and come back
<Vivek_> Beldar, ^
<Obi1> any idea why Kernel crashing any1
<xangua> ramos: I really can't say it simple than that, open software center-edit menu-sources and disable lucid repositories
<meccooll> When I run fgl_glxgears on the monitor sitting off of GPU1 i get about 1500FPS but if i drag fgl_glxgears to the second monitor sitting of GPU2 FPS drop to about 300
<ramos> xangua, ok I'll give that a shot
<bluezone> success!
<squee_> anyone?
<Beldar> squee_, 12.10 is eol, you want to move stuff to it?
<kostkon> Beldar, not yet, on the 16th
<squee_> well... only as a last resort. I had a disc of it ...which was the latest version I had I disc.
<Beldar> kostkon, Ah, you're right my bad, just relaized that and was typing.
<kostkon> Beldar, np
<squee_> oh. hm some things run from it I guess... I just can't figure out how to get firefox from that partition open
<meccooll> nobody?
<Beldar> squee_, you can just copy paste .mozilla in 12.10 after removing the file there and your set, the key lock I don't know.
<vivek_> Beldar,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7455606/
<squee_> right
<squee_> thank you
<vivek_> Beldar, It looks alright I guesss I am going to reboot to see
<Beldar> vivek_, No gpt, that is msdos, run the basic repair on the app if you have not.
<vivek_> Beldar, I did the basic recommended settings
<Beldar> vivek_, Have you rebooted yet?
<vivek_> Beldar, I am going to reboot now
<squee_> oh - apparently that did the trick with LastPass as well!
<squee_> Beldar, any idea what else I should move off the top of your head before I trash that partition?
<squee_> .profile or anything?
<Beldar> squee_, Not without reading your mind and end goals. ;)
<squee_> darn
<squee_> :D
<roothorick> my laptop has the two mics for beam forming but I can't find any way to turn on the software/DSP end of things. Is that even supported?
<Deihmos> i wonder why no skype support in empathy
<viyyer> Beldar: I have a grub entry for kubuntu but not for w7  now
<Beldar> viyyer, In kubuntu run sudo update-grub
<ipsk> #teste
<todaystomorrow> I'm having trouble installing a .run
<todaystomorrow> I get the error "cannot execute binary file"
<viyyer> Beldar: thanks it works
<hephaestus_rg_> i'm following the guide here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<timh> todaystomorrow: what file?
<hephaestus_rg_> but the usb stick is now unreadable according to osx
<todaystomorrow> xampp .run for ubuntu
<Beldar> viyyer, Cool, enjoy.
<viyyer> Beldar: I owe you one . thanks
<todaystomorrow> xampp is very popular so I doubt it is corrupted
<hephaestus_rg_> "the disk you inserted was not readable by this computer"
<hephaestus_rg_> it was fat16 originally, maybe the write didn't work?
<timh> todaystomorrow: are you running 32-bit or 64-bit U?
<Deihmos> can empathy use skype?
<ramos> anyone here know how to add the updated respositories so I can upgrade?
<timh> ramos: from what to what?
<Deihmos> ubuntu looks so much better than what it use to look lie. finally got some good graphics design
<timh> my ubuntu is hosed
<timh> I'll try to fix it soon
<timh> nvidia... pain to install :)
<Deihmos> it was one click for me
<ramos> timh,  let me show you the problem I'm having and you'll probably understand what's going on : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7455536/ check out this link. I'm trying to upgrade my distro which is a mixture of 10.04 and 12.04.
<ramos> timh, this thing is driving me crazy!
<timh> trying to upgrade to 12.04?
<ramos> timh, no I'm trying to upgrade to 14.04
<timh> oh
<timh> can you just re-install?
<timh> it'd be easier
<Guest57137> can i make a shell script became a binary?
<timh> just some ideas:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/453734/is-it-posible-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-14-04-from-ubuntu-10-04
<timh> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/23hxlf/ubuntu_1004_or_1404/
<BWestOz> I'm having difficulty installing 14.04 Desktop, getting stuck at the partition screen. It isn't offering me a default table. I'm not sure if it's seeing the drive. I've tried changing the drive settings (IDE, AHCI, RAID) in the BIOS. Doesn't seem to see it. Any suggestions appreciated)
<Beldar> BWestOz, Can you open a terminal and run sudo parted -l and pastebin it
<BWestOz> Beldar; thanks for responding. I'll try....
<BWestOz> How can I open a terminal that early druing install?
<Beldar> BWestOz, If you are not seeing anything in the install (partition HD space) close it
<Beldar> ctrl-alt-t BWestOz
<BWestOz> Beldar, thanks, I'll try that
<BWestOz> Beldar, is it necessary to take everything off the drive before installing? I wouldn't have thought so
<Beldar> BWestOz, Not generally, THis seems to be a possible gpt partition table the command will tell us what is actually there.
<BWestOz> Beldar: http://hastebin.com/kivanuriza.vhdl
<BWestOz> says read only
<BWestOz> Any ideas?
<Beldar> BWestOz, My guess is a broken partition table. open gpafrted and see if it shows the HD as unallocated.
<Beldar> gparted*
<BWestOz> Beldar; the last thing on it was a trial of windows 8
<BWestOz> what's gpafrted?
<Beldar> BWestOz, gparted
<BWestOz> argh!
<Beldar> BWestOz, What is on theere now in that ntfs partition?
<BWestOz> win 8 trial
<Beldar> BWestOz, not usable now right. what is your attachment to whats in that partition?
<BWestOz> gparted shows most of the drive NTFS partition with 10 meg or so unallocated
<BWestOz> I'm happy to wipe the lot. Should I just wipe it with gparted and reboot?
<Beldar> BWestOz, Yeah wipe it with gparted, and you should be able to install, however a install to the HD from the gui where you chose something else should wipe it and install.
<BWestOz> I'll try it
<Beldar> BWestOz, Hope that made sense, lol.
<BWestOz> I wiped it with gparted, now I'm rebooting
<Phlow> umm, why is gksu not installed by default?
<Beldar> BWestOz, Cool, just choose the whole HD install, unless you want to build partitions. Worst case here the HD may need a new partition table, which can be done in gparted.
<Beldar> Phlow, who knows.
<maek> Im new to ubuntu and im running the 14.04 daily cloud build in vagrant. Im having a hard time accessing port 80 with a docker container bound  to it. it works at higher ports. any idea what might be preventing that?
<daninoz> I have a problem with a site and firefox, when I enter the site, the session is closed and i go to the login screen, is there any kind of log I can take a look at?
<maek> daninoz: firefox -g ?
<Bashing-om> maek: No can do ( less running the VM in root) see: ->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2163976 ...
<maek> Bashing-om: Im starting the docker container as root
<maek> and the docker daemon is running as root.
<Bashing-om> maek: Still, all ports less 1024 are reserved.
<BWestOz> Beldar; still isn't seeing it. I'll try creating a partition table with gparted
<maek> Bashing-om: not to be dense or thick, but I have another 14.04 box that I didnt build and this works prefectly.
<maek> re, port 80
<maek> from docker.
<IcemanV9> maek: firewall?
<maek> IcemanV9: ufw is disabled
<maek> looking at iptbales now
<BWestOz> what's the best type of partition table to use? MSDos?
<maek> 81 and 82 right?
<maek> 83 sorry
<maek> one is swap
<maek> one is 'linux'
<maek> BWestOz: dont pay any attention to me. you are asking about tables. and im talking about partition types. sorry.
<BWestOz> maek; :) no worries
<BWestOz> I havn't done IPtables for a while
<maek> BWestOz: what are your options?
<BWestOz> oh, lots. I googled it and chose MSDOS
<Bashing-om> BWestOz: Fot the standard install of ubuntu, "msdos" partition type is correct.
<Bashing-om> fot/for
<BWestOz> I hope it sees the drive this time
<Bashing-om> BWestOz: Will see, else try and pre partition the disk for install .
<levu_> hello all
<levu_> how to reboot ubuntu operating system ?
<mellonfinger> hello all
<maek> mellonfinger: haha, great nic
<mellonfinger> :)#
<Locke2002> levu_: sudo shutdown -r now
<mellonfinger> kill 1 ?
<Bashing-om> levu_: from terminal, terminal command -> sudo shutdown -r now <- will reboot.
<mellonfinger> if all else fails, pull plug....
<Locke2002> mellonfinger: Or a hammer
<BWestOz> Beldar; It's still not seeing the drive
<Beldar> BWestOz, With a new table? What was the last HD tyoe setting you ended with in the bios?
<Beldar> type*
<mellonfinger> do you need to mount drives or is that done automatically
<Beldar> BWestOz, Is this a UEFI computer?
<BWestOz> Beldar; I wiped the drive and added a new partition table with gparted. I used MDDOS
<BWestOz> what's UEFI?
<Beldar> BWestOz, what OS was on the computer when brand new if you know?
<BWestOz> I don't think so
<BWestOz> Beldar; Windows, it's had XP on and a trial of Win 8. I cannot remember if I've put linux on it before, I think I might have
<BWestOz> I'll have a look with parted again.
<BWestOz> It's got an Intel G945 somethingorather chipset
<BWestOz> just a vanilla pc
<Beldar> BWestOz, I have no real exact answer, we knocked out some basic variables, why the HD is seen from the cli and gparted, but not the installer I have no idea.
<BWestOz> Beldar; yes. It seems weird
<BWestOz> I'm still tinkering
<Beldar> BWestOz, There is a app on the live called disks, top right corner has a smartdisc check, take a look at it.
<BWestOz> I'm going to manually creat partitions in gparted. Whats the minimum I need? a swap twice the size of ram and an ext3 root partition?
<Phlow> how much ram?
<Guest6700> no
<maek> Bashing-om: fwiw im a dumb ass. it was os x that wasnt letting me bind to 80 on my host no tthe ubuntu vm. ty
<Guest6700> lubuntu or xubuntu?
<Bashing-om> maek: Thanks for that ! .. so much that I do not know -> every little bit helps.
<SchrodingersScat> Guest6700: lubuntu and/or xubuntu?
<BWestOz> if this works it'll be a miracle
<misingnoglic> Hey. Sorry if this is a stupid question but I wanted to install ubuntu but I learned it was full of shitware, what's the best ubuntu variation for a computer with lots of spare ram/for development?
<akurilin> So are people here pretty happy with system74 laptops?
<N4n0> hey
<akurilin> I remember you guys recommending those at some point
<akurilin> as some of the better ubuntu-friendly laptops out there
<BWestOz> what's the partitioning tool that auto-starts as part of the install called?
<Mikerhinos> I have a Asus Sabertooth 55i motherboard, looks like I have 3 SATA controllers (http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_55i/specifications/), will I have more performances if I setup a LVM stripe with the 2 disks on different controllers ?
<BWestOz> Well that's really strange. I can see the partition info in gparted but it's not showing when I try to install
<BWestOz> I'm at a loss as to what to do
<Bashing-om> BWestOz: In answer to what is -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity ..
<Bashing-om> BWestOz: You are also unable to partition the disk ? Ya want to try the tool 'dd' and see about zeroing out the disk ?
<EyePulp> howdy;  I'm trying to lock down the authorized_keys file so that one key can only connect/forward port 5432 on a machine - so I'm using permitopen="127.0.0.1:5432" ssh-rsa xxxxyyy....zzzz   but that doesn't restrict the user when I try to ssh in. I think I'm missing something. =)
<BWestOz> Bashing-om, what do you mean by zeroing out the disk?
<Bashing-om> BWestOz: When all else fails, one can write zeros to all of the hard drive, and then try and partition it.
<BWestOz> I just started a debian install and it got past partitioning OK
<Bashing-om> BWestOz: terminal coomand -> man dd <- to get the guist of dd ( has directions to get a status of what dd is doing) .
<BWestOz> I know what dd is; I'm not sure how it can help me to get ubuntu install to recognized the disk
<Bashing-om> BWestOz: Humm, debian installs, maybe then ya got a bad burn on the ubuntu disk ?
<timh> ubuntu is FDSF me again
<BWestOz> Bashing-om, I don't think so
<BWestOz> I might try 13
<timh> nouveau pmc unknown intr -> ??!?!?
<BWestOz> I'm going to have to postpone. I've just given another hour of my life to linux :/
<Bashing-om> BWestOz: Beats me too then.
<timh> I have to use a different OS to get here
<timh> BWestOz:  losing my patience with ubuntu
<timh> I don't see the point
<timh> no idea how to fix
<OJmask> the point ---->  <..... see it?
<hihitleer> timh: pm
<AgentDrTran> The point is FREEDOM
<BWestOz> In the past I've found ubuntu very good, but it's annoying when you can't install it
<timh> plus there's tons of trolls here
<OJmask> trolls or bored people
<BWestOz> what's the command line command to show partitions?
<timh> I googled this problem but there's no good writeups
<Beldar> BWestOz, sudo fdisk -l is one
<hihitleer> timh: huh
<BWestOz> fdisk, thanks
<BWestOz> well fdisk can see it, gparted can see it. The installer can't
<BWestOz> Beldar; thanks for your help
<BWestOz> I'll have to get back to it
<timh> these cards are just not able to work in ubuntu....  so pathetic
<timh> I even got it to work in debian
<timh> how do you set?:   "nomodeset" as kernel linux parameter in your bootloader.
<jefferson> anyone here use oz unity?
<Bashing-om> timh: nomodeset see -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 <- .
<timh> Bashing-om: is there a cole's notes ver?
<Bashing-om> timh: at grub boot menu, 'e' key for edit mode, aroown down and across to "quiet splash" insert nomodeset; key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process.
<Bashing-om> arrow
<timh> I see now, thanks
<timh> why is 'nouveau modeset=0 in a blacklist file?  is it the same thing?  right?
<timh> I'll try it.......
<Bashing-om> timh: I ask ya again, did you install a proprietary driver from PPA or Nvidia direct ? .. how one removes the driver varies as to how it was installed.
<Bashing-om> timh: Nvidia does that when the driver is installed.
<timh> ah!
<timh> makes sense
<timh> okay, thanks big time for your help
<timh> even if it doesn't work (but, sounds like it will)
<timh> I just want to try it and see if I can get a desktop...so I can try a driver install
<Bashing-om> timh: depending, Removing Nvidia driver can be challenging - procedures do vary as to how it was installed.
<timh> so true ;)
<Bashing-om> timh: First step is to remove the Nvidia driver that is installed. and then UN-blacklist nouveau driver !
<timh> I switched an old card to a recent one and so had to decide on procedures and messed up :)
<timh> yes, right!
<timh> I have done so.... I believe
<timh> I ran commands like:  dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<timh> to see what is there etc
<timh> and purged/removed all of nvidia
<timh> since that should help remove any conflicts?
<timh> anyway, I will try now thanks
<user_> I'm new to this, how can I change my nickname to something awesome like robotninja over there?
<aeon-ltd> user_: /nick
<u0xee> Thanks aeon!
<sl33k> I have a crash report. Error: Brokencount greater than 0. Help?
<sl33k> Dpkg returned an error code
<sl33k> I have broken packages. How do i proceed? I cant connect to internet?
<miandonmenmian> how can i reinstall the whole usb stack? My usb ports are working intermittently while they work changing the OS just fine
<salsero> sl33k: sudo apt-get -f install
<blueingress> Hi, How can I upgrade my 13.04 to current 14.04 ?
<Beldar> blueingress, going through 13.10 also a eol to 14.04 is the route.
<salsero> blueingress: ingress the packages from 13.10 first and update to that version
<Beldar> blueingress, My mistake 13.10 is supported till july.
<sl33k_> guys my dpkg has screwed up. jdk is broken in the repository. How do I fix it?
<dw1> sl33k_: what do you mean broken
<dw1> sl33k_: how bout sudo apt-get install --reinstall openjdk-7-jre
<dw1> sl33k_: (14.04)
<blueingress> Beldar salsero, I update package via apt-get updaste everyday, Is there any difference with updated 13.04 from 14.04?
<dw1> blueingress: apt-get update doesnt update packages, just package lists
<dw1> blueingress: you need apt-get upgrade or better apt-get dist-upgrade (see man apt-get)
<dw1> blueingress: 13.04 is no longer supported, so you should move on to 13.10 and 14.04
<sl33k_> dw1: gives: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<sl33k_> do I fire that command?
<dw1> sl33k_: yep
<kumar[at]pt> anyone used fail2ban with asterisk ?
<dw1> fail2ban without asterisk, yes
<sl33k_> dw1:  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Ben64> sl33k_: it'd also help if you pastebinned the full output of "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kumar[at]pt> dw1: well, need to use with asterisk and it gives hell lot of trouble…works OK with ssh
<somsip> kumar[at]pt: you're wanting to setup a new filter to check the asterisk log?
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: i guess you just need to get the regexes right
<kumar[at]pt> dw1: in new version i guess we do not need regexes !
<blueingress> dw1, Is there any shortcut to upgrade to 14.04 from 13.04?
<kumar[at]pt> though not sure
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: i see some default ones in /etc/fail2ban/filter.d so it should 'just work' if you point it at the log correctly
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: and enable it
<sl33k_> dw1, Ben64: http://pastebin.com/ZkQxwHBm
<somsip> kumar[at]pt: as F2B works significantly with regexes, it's unlikely to change that in the most recent version
<dw1> blueingress: just run what's offered..
<Ben64> sl33k_: that is not what i asked for...  "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<dw1> blueingress: set software-updater to 'notify of new versions' or whatever
<blueingress> dw1, thanks let me check the software-updater.
<waykool99> in both ubuntu studio 12.04 and 14.04 LTS, when installing from ubuntu software center, why does a "deb conf" window keep flashing every few seconds and lasts about 1/4 second?
<kumar[at]pt> dw1: already enabled
<sl33k_> Ben64: do you mean the full output?
<Ben64> sl33k_: yes...
<kumar[at]pt> blueingress: trying to run just that comes bundeled..but no success…ssh works ok
<salsero> sl33k_: disable your ppas and then do apt-get update then dist-upgrade
<sl33k_> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/BzqcUU0i
<salsero> then you will set a slick system
<kumar[at]pt> somsip: i mean the changes required to be done at the admin level
<sl33k_> salsero: How to disable ppa?
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: you can run fail2ban-regex /path/to/asterisk.log /etc/fail2ban/filter.d/asterisk.conf to see matches
<somsip> kumar[at]pt: you're not being clear about what you are trying to achieve
<salsero> you can also remove that package sudo apt-get remove default-jre-headless
<blueingress> kumar[at]pt dw1 I changed ubuntu software center notification to "any new ubuntu version", is it right?
<salsero> i for myself dont have it installed
<salsero> yes blueingress
<dw1> blueingress: yeah, but once you get up to 14.04 you could change it to "any new LTS version"
<dw1> blueingress: to avoid development releases
<sl33k_> salsero: same error. Saying unmet depedencies on remove command.
<salsero> or any new version to keep with the latests versions of releases
<kumar[at]pt> dw1: yes i can run that
<sl33k_> salsero: I am clueless. what caould I do?
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: so there should be some matches, and possibly matches on a line starting with Failregex: which should mean its working
<blueingress> dw1, So I have to wait , Or need to reboot to get the push update?
<salsero> sl33k_: what does this do?  sudo apt-get -f install
<dw1> blueingress: re-run software updater
<salsero> blueingress: you need to reboot to apply the update
<salsero> well, everything, some things you will get right away
<sl33k_> salsero, http://pastebin.com/NkWWVksR
<blueingress> salsero, rebooting , I will be back soon
<sl33k_> for -f install
<kumar[at]pt> dw1: yes f2b seems to be working ok…as i have tested it with ssh..failed attempts…all ok..seems some conf related issue with asterisk
<sl33k_> Ben64: how do i get rid of this jre error ?
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: paste fail2ban.conf and fail2ban-regex with the asterisk log/filter @ http://pastee.org
<salsero> sl33k_:  sudo apt-get remove default-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-headless
<vashidu> tfw got ubuntu 10.10 upgraded to 14.04 with no issues
<vashidu> well
<vashidu> minor issues
<dw1> good feels bro
<salsero> something a n00b could do?
<vashidu> no, definitly not
<salsero> haha
<vashidu> i dont even run ubuntu except on ONE work server
<vashidu> i just took the debian knowledge and went to town
<salsero> i dont even run anything except ubuntu
<vashidu> gross
<vashidu> my boot time to my desktop is 4.045 seconds
<vashidu> stock kernel
<salsero> nice, i usually go make some coffe while i wait for it to boot
<vashidu> lol
<vashidu> plus gotta have that systemd
<sl33k_> salsero: same response http://pastebin.com/u7Jacwcz
<alnassafi> hi all
<waykool99> howdy alnassafi
<alnassafi> llberi is part of which library or app?
<alnassafi> trying to compile sendmail and linking with -llberi .. and ld says -llberi is not there
<alnassafi> waykool99: howdy waykool99
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: did you recently change your server time zone?  that messed up my fail2ban until i did service rsyslog restart
<sl33k_> guys how do I recover from this broken package http://pastebin.com/u7Jacwcz ?
<sl33k_> could I run apt-get clean again?
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: in my case it was ssh not triggering
<assistente> hi to all! someone can help me debug cups printing on a konica-minolta c350 to enable job accounting?
<sl33k_> YEsterday I was made to run this but somehow my laptop shutted dowm -> Looks like it was in the install process -> do -> sudo apt-get autoclean , sudo apt-get autoremove , sudo apt-get clean , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , sudo apt-get -f install , sudo dpkg --configure -a // see what happens.
<sl33k_> y resident Bashing-om
<dw1> sl33k_: those should all be ok to run
<sl33k_> *by
<dw1> sl33k_: try it again :)
<sl33k_> dw1: ok
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: basicaly the server time zone no longer matches the logging time zone
<waykool99> testing live run dvd ubuntu studio v14.04 LTS 64 bit. love it. uses most favorites old school programs 10.04 did. except... 'deb conf' popup flashes, which i had problems with in 12.04. possibly seemed the cause of many of my crashes.
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: matched*
<dw1> waykool99: sounds like normal installation stuff
<alnassafi> I am trying to compile sendmail with linking -llberi .. and the ld says /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -llberi
<waykool99> by chance, does anyone use Tiger security program?
<alnassafi> where can I find it and part of which library?
<sl33k_> dw1: autoremove command says the same think.that jre dependency not met
<dw1> sl33k_: what dependency
<dw1> sl33k_: let me look........
<sl33k_> dw1: The following packages have unmet dependencies: default-jre: Depends: default-jre-headless (= 1:1.6-43ubuntu2) but 1.6-34 is installed
<rumpel> sl33k_, what do you think, what it means?
<sl33k_> rumpel: pardon me?
<dw1> sl33k_: well it seems installing java1-runtime-headless java2-runtime-headless java5-runtime-headless java6-runtime-headless may fix the issues but it seems something non-default has been done
<kumar[at]pt> dw1: https://pastee.org/htkjt
<jkrx> sl33k_: could be a broken link somewhere
<rumpel> sl33k_, I'm interested in your interpretation of that message
<waykool99> are you talking about Ice Tea Java plugin for Firefox?
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: please paste output of fail2ban-regex /var/log/messages /etc/fail2ban/filter.d/asterisk.conf
<sl33k_> rumpel: jre dependant package is not found
<kumar[at]pt> dw1: https://pastee.org/kfrtf
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: in your fail2ban.conf asterisk is set to /var/log/messages not /var/log/asterisk/messages ;)
<rumpel> sl33k_, no. It wants to install a package, but there is already a package with that name but a different version. You need to upgrade that.
<kumar[at]pt> https://pastee.org/qk4bh
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: so change the entry in fail2ban.conf to /var/log/asterisk/messages
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: then restart fail2ban
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: and it should work
<kumar[at]pt> tried several times :(
<kumar[at]pt> fail2ban.conf do not have log entires path settings
<master_> dw1, I am back, when rebooting, I found that I am using 12.04 lts.
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: under [asterisk] in fail2ban.conf change logpath  = /var/log/messages to the right path
<sl33k_> rumpel: I am scared the system will go down. cant think objectively
<kumar[at]pt> dw1: you mean jail.conf ?
<blueingress> dw1, I am back, when rebooting, I found that I am using 12.04 lts.
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: oh yeah.. jail.local ?
<salsero> blueingress: you have to wait if you wanna keep in the LTs
<logicuk> hello all im a newbie to linux, is there a gui app i can use to access my server so i can upload files that supports the "sudo su" command
<salsero> otherwise you can upgrade do 12.10 then 13.04 then 13.10 then 14.04
<logicuk> im not skilled enough to upload files via cmd line and the terminal
<sl33k_> guys any solution to my problem?
<salsero> logicuk: filezilla client
<rumpel> sl33k_, being the admin always comes with some risk. Make backups. If you need to upgrade certain packages to install other stuff, you are already heading into experimental land.
<kumar[at]pt> dw1: at this moment it is /var/log/messages..should i change to /var/log/asterisk/messages ?
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: "Every .conf file can be overridden with a file named .local. The .conf file is read first, then .local"
<alnassafi> liblber.so is part of ldap .. but where llberi comes from?
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: so yeah, if you have jail.local, enable asterisk and check the log path there, otherwise in jail.conf
<rumpel> logicuk, scp. And "sudo su" shows, that you don't actually know the meaning of "sudo" and/or "su"
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: fail2ban.conf shouldnt be relevant.. my bad
<Ben64> logicuk: you should never use sudo su, ever
<sl33k_> rumpel: Is there anything to make the error go away?
<rumpel> sl33k_, yes. Deinstall the conflicting package, install a package with the needed version (or higher) manually.
<kumar[at]pt> dw1: fail2ban.conf do not have much conf to alter for my purpose..its all jail.conf i have to change
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: yes
<blueingress> salsero, no, lts is not necessary, I just want the new update.
<salsero> blueingress: not possible
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: so make sure asterisk is enabled and log target is correct in jail.conf
<rumpel> sl33k_, the thing is that you might upgrade even more stuff to install the newer package.
<Ben64> blueingress: what are you trying to do?
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: then service fail2ban restart
<dannyedwrds> Im trying to run the live CD of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and once it gets past the ubuntu boot screen all I get is a black screen nothing else
<rumpel> sl33k_, if you need very new packages, choose a distro that offers that. Sometimes better then to start upgrading packages manually.
<kumar[at]pt> yeah tried that..but no luck :(
<blueingress> Ben64, leave 12.04 and go for 14.04
<kumar[at]pt> in jail.conf asterisk has 3 entried that i do not undersatnds
<kumar[at]pt> asterisk, asterisk-tcp, asterisk-udp
<Ben64> blueingress: easy. sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: mine only has asterisk-tcp and asterisk-udp . i would enable them both
<blueingress> Ben64, wow, it is running
<kumar[at]pt> my f2b version is 0.8.11
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: so is mine. patebin all the asterisk sections if you want
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: you should only need 2 sections, one for tcp and one for udp
<kumar[at]pt> let me try again disabling asterisk
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: brb
<shajeen> any one know how to convert horizontal video to vertical video
<sl33k_> Does this message help? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/default-jre-headless_1%3a1.6-43ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk', which is also in package openjdk-6-jre-headless 6b24-1.11.3-1ubuntu0.10.04.1
<sl33k_> in figuring out the solution
<rumpel> sl33k_, well... it doesn't want to overwrite stuff that is already installed by a different package.
<sl33k_> rumpel: Can I reinstall jre/jdk?
<rumpel> sl33k_, yes.
<rumpel> sl33k_, you seem trying to upgrade the package. So first remove/deinstall that package in your package manager. Then manually try to install the newer package. But be sure that you actually need that newer version.
<kumar[at]pt> dw1: no success
<kumar[at]pt> i thing noticed..the port defined under asterisk-tcp and asterisk-udp are 5060 and 5061
<kumar[at]pt> but my sip clients are not registering on that ports
<kumar[at]pt> how should i block all ports of sip protocol
<sl33k_> rumpel: How would I understand which one to remove? Here is jdk package list http://pastebin.com/xAtJx9HT
<salsero> why not just use oracle java?...
<rww> probably because Oracle's licensing for their Java sucks, so we can't redistribute it, and people should run screaming from anything they maintain these days because they're actively hostile to free software
<dannyedwrds> Im trying to run the live CD of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and once it gets past the ubuntu boot screen all I get is a black screen nothing else
<Phlow> dannyedwrds, laptop with nvidia optimus?
<sl33k_> salsero: can you give me the instructions for oracle java?
<dannyedwrds> Phlow: Negative AMD Radeon HD 8400
<salsero> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<rww> I note that PPAs in general and Oracle Java PPAs specifically are not supported in #ubuntu, so if that breaks anything, you get to keep both pieces and figure it out yourself.
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: well your fail2ban-regex output shows there are Failregex: matches so it should block those IPs
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: on whatever ports are configured for the asterisk filter
<sl33k_> salsero: now this issue cropped up http://pastebin.com/mMuFjBUk
<dannyedwrds> Phlow Any ideas?
<kumar[at]pt> dw1: ok….any clue to make it working
<rww> sl33k_: install the package python-pycurl
<dw1> kumar[at]pt: and there should be entries like WARNING [asterisk-tcp] Ban 123.123.123.123 in /var/log/fail2ban.log
<waykool99> danny, i have same black screen problem all the time. #1 cause is, too many powerful USB devices. Remedy: powered USB hub. Others: you need the correct graphics card drivers.
<waykool99> a Live cd/dvd run needs a restart after installing graphics drivers, which is impossible without installing the OS to hard drive.
<dannyedwrds> waykool99: I don't have anything USB attached to my laptop I removed everything like that before I started it well the only thing that's connected is my 2 TB external HD which im bootin the live cd from because I don't have any USB drives or dvds
<rww> sl33k_: and as far as your /actual/ problem goes, you appear to be halfway between lucid and precise, and you should probably be bothered by this, since lucid doesn't get security updates for desktop packages.
<rww> sl33k_: but that sounds like Happy Fun Times and I am going to bed, so I'll leave that to someone else to figure out.
<MaxFrames> hello
<sl33k_> rww: yeah my install went wrong yesterday.
<MaxFrames> I have installed ubuntu w/o a network connection, so as soon as possible I had to download and install the missing language support files, but even after that, many labels are still in english, how can I fix this?
<waykool99> another cause of black screens, a weak power supply or possible failing power supply will do that too.
<rww> sl33k_: you should probably fix that before you add another PPA and install packages we don't support from a hostile vendor
<sl33k_> rww I will be paging for help
<dannyedwrds> waykool99: Any other ideas?
<matnel> urgh. I have 14.04 server (now running), but it loses the network connections at random, any ideas where to work on this? (i.e. I'm rather lost)
<waykool99> 10 bucks says somethings not letting something not get enough power, but i could be wrong.
<sl33k_> Guys I tried to upgrade to precise from lucid but that went haywire it seems. Some repository dependency issues. How do I fix the upgrade? Do I revert it?
<owh> waykool99: What OS are you running that requires a restart to install graphics drivers on a LiveCD? I mean, why are you running a LiveCD that requires graphics drivers to do anything other than fixing an issue with the real OS, or installing it in the first place?
<waykool99> have 5 very, very old computers. 5-16 years old.
 * owh is waiting for the punch-line.
<dannyedwrds> waykool99: I don't know what couldn't be letting it get power the external is powered from an outlet and my laptop is plugged in and ive used it on other laptops in the past to install different OS's
<waykool99> 'ubuntu Restricted drivers' usually wants to upgrade nVidia drivers when i'm on live dvd.
<Squall5668> quick question for anyone, do "purge mysql-server" and "remove mysql-server" remove the database files as well? Im guessing purge does, but just making sure
<kiorky> rypervenche: some news ?
<dw1> sl33k_: are you sure you tried to upgrade to lucid?  those commands you showed before werent release upgrade commands, just package upgrade
<owh> dannyedwrds: An inbuilt USB hub can only produce so much juice. Adding an externally powered one will power the devices, reducing the load on the inbuilt hardware.
<waykool99> thank you danny.
<dannyedwrds> owh: Roger I understand that what im asking is why when loading the live cd after the ubuntu boot screen my screen stays pitch black
<dw1> sl33k_: anyway like I said the dependences seem to be able to be able to be met by 4 packages
<dw1> sl33k_: java1-runtime-headless java2-runtime-headless java5-runtime-headless java6-runtime-headless
<sl33k_> dw1: yes yesterday I tried. I then cancelled my upgrade. Got this instructions from one resident ubuntu expert here http://etherpad.osuosl.org/ahsan1 .I slept an my power went off.
<owh> dannyedwrds: Likely because it's switched to a video mode that isn't supported by the card. You can add a boot parameter, nomodeset, which may assist.
<waykool99> but, beware of powered USB hubs that 'add' power to all USB ports. i fried 3 WD USB external drives that way.
<dw1> sl33k_: should have gone 12.04 -> 14.04 not to the unsupported versions
<dw1> sl33k_: yeah those are not release upgrade commands
<sl33k_> dw1: hmm but my naivete shows
<Squall5668> nevermind, neither does
<dw1> sl33k_: ahh that was supposed to fix the canceled upgrade. i get it
<magic> hello
<sl33k_> yes dw1
<dannyedwrds> owh: So I should put the boot peramiter nomodeset and then install proprietary graphic drivers?
<sl33k_> and I somehow slept till the pc turned off
<dw1> sl33k_: its easy to be confused because 14.04 is not offered by default you need the -d flag at this time
<sl33k_> do I fire release upgrade command
<waykool99> if ubuntu downloads says it needs to install 'restricted drivers', yep.
<dw1> sl33k_: if it was me i would try to fix dependencies which seem minor by installing java1-runtime-headless java2-runtime-headless java5-runtime-headless java6-runtime-headless
<owh> dannyedwrds: No. nomodeset will prevent certain polling of the video card. You may find that you have a useable picture with it set. No need to install proprietary drivers.
<salsero> i would do that too sl33k_
<dw1> sl33k_: but i really dont know what state youre in or what might happen
<waykool99> good idea owh
<owh> dannyedwrds: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207175/what-does-nomodeset-do
<dannyedwrds> owh:  Thanks
<dannyedwrds> waykool99: Thanks aswell
<waykool99> you're very welcome
<dw1> sl33k_: i guess now you might have to upgrade to 12.10, 13.04, 13.10 and finally 14.04
<sl33k_> dw1: sudo apt-get java1-runtime-headless ... ?
<owh> Pleasure dannyedwrds
<dw1> sl33k_: apt-get install
<dannyedwrds> waykool99:  Yea im trying to get away from windows 8.1 its annoying lol
<sl33k_> *install
<salsero> dannyedwrds: nice move
<salsero> and a wise one
<waykool99> left win xp pro and media center edition 5 years ago, and never looked back.
<sl33k_> dw1: Package java1-runtime-headless is a virtual package provided by: gcj-jre-headless 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 gcj-4.6-jre-headless 4.6.3-1ubuntu2
<sl33k_> You should explicitly select one to install.
<dannyedwrds> salsero: Plus being deployed the internet sucks so I can't even update windows 8 very much so im going to something that's a little safer lol plus I perfer ubuntu
<dw1> sl33k_: i see, well you could try instlaling one :)
<salsero> prefer* sure mate, nice thing
<dw1> sl33k_: but you may want to consider backing up everything and doing fresh install of 14.04
 * salsero only if it's beyond repair...
<dw1> sl33k_: partial upgrades are a mess, and doing 4 upgrades to get to 14.04 would take quite a while
<waykool99> is it possible,  using 'wine' etc, to run old win 9x games? thought possibly installing the games on a separate drive formatted to FAT32?
<sl33k_> salsero, dw1: how much time does fresh install take?
<dw1> sl33k_: prob 20-30 mins or so
<salsero> about 15 minutes without download time
<dw1> sl33k_: plus configuration and installing things you like
<sl33k_> dw1, salsero: which is the easiest method? Pen drive?
<dw1> yup
<salsero> ye
<waykool99> danny, actually, windows 8 is great if you don't mind all the spying eyes i.e. NSA, DRM and other letters of the alphabet.
<gm10> lubie w dupeee
<gm10_> siema
<gm10_> yolo
<gm10> paweu pedau
<sl33k_> salsero, dw1: does this install my softwares when I do fresh install? dpkg -l | grep -v ^rc | awk {'print $2'} > ~/Desktop/packagelist.tx
<gm10> s133k , no
<salsero> unlikely
<gm10_> Subskryboj !!! Youtube : SzymonplaygaME !!!!!!
<gm10> SZYMONPLEJGEJ
<dw1> sl33k_: that would save a list of currently installed packages
<gm10> sub/like/follow
<salsero> forget your package list, just remember minor things you had
<salsero> everything else install fresh
<Ben64> gm10: gm10_: stop that please
<gm10> ok sorry
<gm10> im gimbus
<gm10_> soory
<gm10_> k m ?
<gm10_> daj admina ogarniam !!!!
<gm10_> daj admina ogarniam !!!!
<sl33k_> salsero: what do you imply by minor things?
<gm10_> file:///home/gm10/Desktop/images.jpeg
<sl33k_> salsero, dw1: I should embrace giving up my configs
<sl33k_> ?
<salsero> packages that you think you need
<gm10_> daj admina ogarniam !!!!
<Ben64> gm10_: really. stop. this is a ubuntu support channel only, and in English only.
<gm10_> chu j]
<DJones> gm10_: gm10 This channel is for Ubuntu support, please stay on topic, its not a channel for general chat
<gm10> give me op  . and admin permission i'm horny 11
<salsero> you can backup your /etc yeah
<Franz_Kafka> I'm having trouble open a .sdf database file in Ubuntu. Any tips?
<dw1> sl33k_: i would start new. you prob dont have any special configs
<dw1> sl33k_: many* :)
<owh> Franz_Kafka: Does this help: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/sdf.1.html
<sl33k_> dw1: will my file system be taken care of?
 * owh just got pinged mby gm10
<owh> s/mby/by/
<owh> Bot?
<DJones> owh: Probably best just to ignore them
<dw1> sl33k_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56051/reinstalling-ubuntu-without-formating-home-as-well-as-without-any-old-config-f
<dw1> sl33k_: as long as you dont choose "wipe the drive" it might be ok
<sl33k_> dw1, salsero: installing everything from scratch makes me feel like a loser. normal?
<salsero> ye, kinda
<dw1> sl33k_: but if it was me i might like to wipe the drive if my data wasnt to big to take offline
<salsero> you gave up
<dw1> sl33k_: backup important/smaller stuff anyway
<waykool99> under Window Manager Tweaks, tab Accessibility, what does 'Use edge resistance instead of window snapping' mean?
<sl33k_> dw1: what does /home on a separate partition say?
<sl33k_> in that question
<dw1> sl33k_: its just there to confuse you
<dw1> sl33k_: its similar with or without a separate partition
<dw1> sl33k_: i think
<dw1> sl33k_: i have never reinstalled over top of a working install.  i prefer to wipe
<dw1> sl33k_: be careful
<waykool99> agrees with dw1
<tiblock> Hi. I have .deb file, how i can look inside it? I want see post_install script.
<dw1> sl33k_: back up important things no matter what you do
<llutz> tiblock: dpkg -x package.deb /tmp/
<llutz> tiblock: or "ar x foo.deb ; tar xzf data.tar.gz"
<tiblock> llutz, worked. Thank you very much.
<waykool99> oh, i downloaded a 'tar.xz' file. Archive manager couldn't extract it. whats the difference between .bz and .xz file?
<dw1> different compression program
<llutz> waykool99: different compressing algos
<dw1> waykool99: bzip and.. xzip?
<llutz> dw1: xz not xzip
<llutz> waykool99: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xz
<waykool99> its the bundled custom browser with tor for usb thumb drives but i prefer to use a dvd-r of tor Tails.
<llutz> waykool99: apt-get install xz-utils
<waykool99> thank you llutz
<waykool99> for URL and the apt-get
<sl33k_> dw1: How does wipe the drive differ? Are other file systems wiped off?
<dw1> sl33k_: depends what you choose i guess
<dw1> sl33k_: which might vary depending on if you dual boot, etc
<dw1> sl33k_: i would just wipe the ubuntu partitions and put it in there
<dw1> sl33k_: wipe/delete
<sl33k_> dw1: I dual boot fyi
<dw1> sl33k_: ic
<sl33k_> dw1: could you elaborate:  i would just wipe the ubuntu partitions and put it in there . I am hopelessly newbie
<sl33k_> and painfully dense
<dw1> sl33k_: i think the installer lets you delete partitions
<dw1> sl33k_: so you could delete the ubuntu ones and start new
<sl33k_> dw1: and my drive data from windows d drive and so on?
<dw1> sl33k_: dont delete those ones.
<sl33k_> dw1: what are the inplications of deleting partitions?
<dw1> sl33k_: windows, GPT, EFI, etc. leave those
<dw1> sl33k_: lots of bad things
<sl33k_> dw1: are there any screenshots on the web of the installer dialog you mention?
<sl33k_> and of course the partitions
<sl33k_> dw1: How are partitions different from window drives?
<salsero> completely different
<salsero> they make more sense
<sl33k_> Is my partitions normal? http://pastebin.com/AqZ7ytzy
<dw1> sl33k_: so you would only want to mess with 8 and 9
<sl33k_> which one do I need to overwrite? which one to protect?
<foofoobar> Hi. Is there a simple way to view my outgoing kb/s traffic?
<llutz> !info iftop | foofoobar
<ubottu> foofoobar: iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~pre2-5 (trusty), package size 37 kB, installed size 108 kB
<dw1> sl33k_: if you just delete them with gparted or whatever then it should be straightforward to install to the empty space
<dw1> sl33k_: -after- backups of course
<dw1> sl33k_: and after you make a working liveusb
<dw1> sl33k_: the installer may offer to wipe or delete them too not sure
<foofoobar> llutz, nice, thank you!
<sl33k_> dw1: the installer will delete the sda8/9 apparently.
<k1l> sl33k_: if you start the installtion from a usb the installer will recognize the old ubuntu install and will offer to install over that old install. that worked for me.
<sl33k_> k1l: so my sda numbers will remain same?
<k1l> sl33k_: but i would suggest to make a 3rd partition for a seperate /home.
<dw1> just when it seemed easy :D
<k1l> sl33k_: yes
<sl33k_> k1l: clueless. How would I know where my /home is?
<BWestOz> I cannot install ubuntu on a PC. The installer crashes at the partitioning window. If I stop and run gparted, the drive (& partitions) are there but for some reason the installer cant see them. I can install Ms Win xp, win 8 and Debian but cannot install U13, 14 or mint 16. All crash at the same point. Any suggestions appreciate
<k1l> sl33k_: your /home is now just a folder in the / partition
<sl33k_> dw1: have heard so much about gparted. it resizes partitions I think. Correct?
<Guest27914> hello i have a question on how to install ubuntu within a debian based OS
<dw1> sl33k_: resizes, deletes, etc. but if you dont want to potentially break other things dont resize :)
<sl33k_> k1l: How did you conclude that?
<cfhowlett> !install|Guest27914
<ubottu> Guest27914: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Guest27914> is it sudo apt-get install ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<dw1> sl33k_: because you only have 2 linux partitions, ubuntu root and swap
<k1l> sl33k_: that is very very easy: if you only have 2 partitions: / and swap. there can not be a seperate /home
<hkraal> So I can install apache2-mpm-itk but cannot actually use it as it needs apache to run as root which cannot be done in 14.04 without recompiling apache2 with "-DBIG_SECURITY_HOLE"... does that qualify as a bug?
<k1l> sl33k_: 1+1 maths
 * dw1 watches a movie
<sl33k_> dw1: how does resizing work - if we resize one then does it downsize others?
<cfhowlett> Guest27914 that would not "install within debian"
<dw1> sl33k_: you would have to shrink one to enlarge another
<k1l> Guest27914: that is not gonna work
<sl33k_> dw1: What is the use case for deleting partitions? Sorry no experience with deletions.
<k1l> Guest27914: what are you trying to do?
<cfhowlett> Guest27914 see the install link I sent - there's an option to install within linux.
<Guest27914> what is not goining to work? i am trying to install ubuntu to duel boot
<flospi> I have a weird issue. When I scan my own (ubuntu 14.04) machine with nmap, it displays different results every time. The CUPS port is always open, but it also displays some random high ports every now and then, which seem to be different every time i run nmap. Sometimes just one of the random ports is open, sometimes up to four. Among the ports are: 39644, 49130, 50413, 56196, 58975. What's going on?
<k1l> sl33k_: making room for other stuff?!?
<dw1> sl33k_: i would just do what k1l said, let the installer install over top of existing install
<sl33k_> hmm sounds plausible
<Guest27914> flospi i hope you using nmap is not related to you trying to hack....
<k1l> Guest27914: then make a live-cd/live-usb and install ubuntu into own partitions
<dw1> sl33k_: keep it simple
<dw1> sl33k_: if you want to play with partitions, get a usb drive and play on that :)
<larrypg> sl33k_, just make sure that you do not use the whole drive as that will erase windows
<Guest27914> dwl very good suggestion
<flospi> Guest27914: I am scanning localhost...
<flospi> What could cause random high tcp ports to be open/closed between every nmap run?
<flospi> I am scared it's some kind of port knocking rootkit
<Guest27914> flospi what exactly are you trying to do?
<flospi> Guest27914: determine what's going on
<Guest27914> lots of ports can be open by default
<k1l> flospi: see netstat -tulpen to see what the ports are directed to
<flospi> ;p
<flospi> k1l none of the ports are displayed by netstat
<sl33k_> dw1, k1l, larrypg: does the install ask for specifying memory?
<sl33k_> like 1.5G so forth?
<Guest27914> well, then look up what those ports are used for then close the ports if you do not use the ports for the said use
<k1l> sl33k_: what about you start the installer and ask when you get to a point and get stuck?
<flospi> Guest27914: as i said, the ports are not actually open
<k1l> sl33k_: the installed explains itself quite a lot. its very very easy
<flospi> Guest27914: but connections on random high tcp ports are accepted once in a while
<flospi> and the ports are immediately closed afterwards
<Guest27914> rootkit?
<flospi> if i run nmap 10 times in a row, it will display different of these high tcp ports as being open between runs, while none of those are displayed by netstat
<Guest27914> or maybe a back door trojan ?
<flospi> yeah that was my thought, was just hoping that there was some sort of known issue that could cause this otherwise
 * sl33k_ 'I should stop the mental gymnastics'
<Guest27914> nmap is not the best software to be honest so i would probably believe netstat over nmap in my opinion
<flospi> well a rootkit would hide the connections
<flospi> so no one else has this issue when running nmap localhost -p1-65535 a few times in a row?
<Guest27914> let me check for you flospi the OS that i am running has it built in
<Guest27914> i might not be the best option to test this though because i accidently deleted a partition with windows on it and now i can't get kali-linux out of my system
<Guest27914> even with a recovery disk
<flospi> to illustrate the issue (nmap output): http://pastebin.com/9gc9KhsZ
<k1l> Guest27914: just run a live usb with ubuntu and install that. choose "use all disk" in the installer. that will wipe the disk and install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Guest27914 this ^^^
<Guest27914> kil that is what i planned on doing lol
<k1l> Guest27914: then download the iso. put that on the usb (with dd) and reboot. done
<Guest27914> flospi it might be because you are scanning your own network ?
<flospi> i am scanning localhost
<Guest27914> oh
<Guest27914> to be honest though for someone to use a back door trojan they would have to be pretty advanced
<flospi> ;p
<Guest27914> i wouldn't worry about it unless you have weird things happening
<flospi> haha i'd say this is pretty weird
<sl33k_> can I install the iso from usb?
<Guest27914> yes sl33k
<sl33k_> do i need to compress it or something?
<Guest27914> no an iso file is an image
<Guest27914> you would need to decompress the file to get the setup file
<Guest27914> unless you are installing it in vmware
<sl33k_> is there a wiki page I can refer for this?
<Guest27914> yes let me find it for you :)
<Guest27914> are you trying to do it from a usb a cd or just right on your current OS?
<k1l> sl33k_: just dd the .iso onto the usb
<k1l> !install | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sl33k_> k1l: dd?
<k1l> sl33k_: yes, dd
<Guest27914> kil i don't think he knows what dd is
<[Gentoo]> direct debit
<k1l> i thought you were running a ubuntu already
<Sohron> man dd
<Sohron> sl33k_: if you're on ubuntu already there's the startup disk creator
<k1l> sl33k_: see the installation wiki page. it offers all informations you need
<sl33k_> yes on ubuntu
<BWestOz> I'm trying to install U14. The installer cannot see the HD. Gparted and fdisk can but the installer does not display drive/partitions. Any ideas
<BWestOz> apprecoated
<steve___> Hello Ubuntu Community ... Can anyone tell me if the Google Hangout plugin has been fixed ?
<BWestOz> is it possible to do a command line install with U14?
<salsero> ye
<BWestOz> how?
<DJones> !minimal | BWestOz
<ubottu> BWestOz: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DJones> BWestOz: The minimal cd is the only since the alternate iso's were dropped, as the bot said, it'll download most packages via the net during installation
<BWestOz> I'm just trying to find an installer that won't crash
<BWestOz> I can install debian but not ubuntu
<joelmo> can i make a init config that starts two processes
<n13z> BWestOz: Excuse me if I bother you, but, have you scrolled down to search for disks in the installation menu? A coworker was saying same as you and that was his problem.
<hufg> joelmo: yes your init config can do many things
<hufg> not sure what you mean but add script to init.d use chkconfig to add it to "boot sequence" whatever it is
<joelmo> i was thinkging to use upstart
<BWestOz> n13z; I'll try ...
<nodedfree> what is the best way to make bash file make installations? such as "sudo apt-get install something" and then configure and answering questions the installation asks
<assistente> hi to all! i have a problem: after screen lock on xubuntu 14.04 64bit the keyboard don't work on firefox, then of i switch to a terminal window and type something, then switch to firefox the keyboard writes. succestions?
<captainmustard> nodedfree you could probably just use apt-get install -y {packages}
<captainmustard> I would think
<hufg> joelmo: why whats the problem with chkconfig
<nodedfree> captainmustard, yes.. after installation i order to run the proccess, configuration needed.. how bash file can answer questions?
<nodedfree> like username, password, port..
<n13z> nodedfree: I don't like to invoque sudo inside of a script, I use sudo to invoque script.
<nodedfree> i know the order of the questions if this helps
<joelmo> hugf upstars config files looks much cleaner, i don't now much difference between those though
<hufg> just copy one of the scripts from init.d modify priorities define start stop chkconfig --add scriptname
<hufg> ok
<BWestOz> n13z; how do I scroll down?
<hufg> joelmo: http://spiralbound.net/blog/2007/07/23/example-linux-init-script/, copy script to /etc/init.d/, sudo chkconfig --add scriptname/servicename
<hufg> easy work!
<someHuman> I want grub2 to load by default whenever I boot.
<someHuman> Instead of Windows being loaded when I don't press anything.
<graingert> anyone know how to get Ubuntu 64bit 14.04 usb working in UEFI
<graingert> I've set my laptop to UEFI only mode with secureboot and it does not boot
<BWestOz> n13z; there is nowhere to scroll down. I am at a window "Install - Installation Type" that is supposed to display partition info but it is blank. It is not seeing the drive. If I cancel I can see the drive with fdisk & gparted but the installer doesn't see it. Is there another way to continue with the installation?
<n13z> BWestOz: Using live CD?
<helpmeplease> soo, i can't install ubuntu from a cd or usb because kali linux is preventing it...
<BWestOz> n13z; it's 14 install that gives option of live or install
<BWestOz> would I better off starting the live and installing it from there somehow?
<n13z> BWestOz: Maybe you have a software blocking the install from reading the disks
<lkthomas> hey guys
<lkthomas> how could I list update-rc.d all services ?
<BWestOz> n13z; eh? there's nothing on the PC
<n13z> On the Ubuntu installer.
<n13z> Something like dmraid or mdadm
<adeligen> I'm having audio troubles with 14.04. There is a constant audio "pop" on my system. When I open up "Sound Settings" I see "Analog Output" as my device. Whenever there is a pop in audio, I see a "Headphones" output device appear for a moment. This doesn't happen in OS X or Windows, just Ubuntu. How would I go about debugging this issue?
<n13z> BWestOz: Try running from live, search for dmraid or mdadm and remove it from live, then install. If it fails, use fdisk/parted to delete any partition on destination disk.
<helpmeplease> any other way to install ubuntu besides a usb or a cd/dvd?
<BWestOz> n13z; thanks for your suggestions
<adeligen> helpmeplease: A PXE install
<helpmeplease> pxe?
<adeligen> helpmeplease:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<adeligen> helpmeplease: USB and CD are certainly easier though
<helpmeplease> the problem is that i have kali linux in here and for some reason i can not boot a windows recovery disk i can't boot unbuntu from a usb so i do not know what to do it get it out
<demoz_> Hello,can anyone give me example of bash script that could grep lines which have "!!!!!" charaters and output them to a file ? i am not sure how to google for what i need here
<polydr> My machine has an English(UK) keyboard and claims to have EN(UK) selected for keyboard and language, however, it's not working: it's using a different map (probably US)
<Rory> demoz_: cat inputfile | grep \! > outputfile
<helpmeplease> this is retarded.....
<llutz> demoz_: grep -E '\!{5}' foo >bar
<demoz_> Rory thank you :)
<demoz_> llutz thank you
<demoz_> thank you guys :)
<llutz> demoz_: grep don't need a cat
<Rory> llutz: I've always done "cat filename | grep" rather than "grep filename" but I don't know why
<helpmeplease> there is no way for me to get this other operating system out of my computer...
<Rory> helpmeplease: Make an Ubuntu flash drive and delete the partition?
<polydr> helpmeplease: What you trying to do?
<Rory> helpmeplease: Is your BIOS set to boot from CD/USB?
<demoz_> I used this command "cat otherfile | grep 'something' > file.txt" and it worked flawlesly for what i need  :)
<helpmeplease> can't kali linux is preventing me from booting from a usb drive booting a recovery disk
<helpmeplease> yes it is
<llutz> demoz_: thousand ways to do stuff
<surprisetrex> using nvidia-prime, and it's showing the nvidia logo. I tried switching it to Intel with "Quick switch graphics" and it's still showing Nvidia.
<surprisetrex> Anyone know why?
<demoz_> llutz indeed :)
<helpmeplease> so unless there is some way i can install it from the terminal in kali linux i think i might be screwed
<k1l> helpmeplease: that is not true. set the bios to boot from usb. kali cant stop that
<helpmeplease> kil well it is lol
<k1l> no its not
<k1l> get to know how your laptop/pc can boot from usb. read the manual. then boot from usb
<helpmeplease> well something is because i did that
<helpmeplease> i know how it boots from usb
<AlexPortable> how to stop the gnome panel from crashing?
<helpmeplease> i ste it in bios to boot from usb
<helpmeplease> then save and apply the changes start the computer press esc and boot from the usb drive then it just sits there tries to boot from that and then i get an error that i am missing the other usb with kali linux on it ....
<k1l> helpmeplease: that is impossible. kali linux just doesnt get loaded. so please stop telling that FUD, read the manual on how to boot from usb. set it in the bios.
<DaylightDandy> Hi all. Anyone knows which update caused desktop icons to suddenly appear for no reason on 14.04 today ?
<helpmeplease> i wish i could show you because i have tried it at least ten times and read the mannual too:)
<helpmeplease> but just too humor you i will do it again :)
<lexande> i have a machine where du reports much more space used than df (df says only 1.4T used but a du of the files gives 18T).  i know of many reasons for the opposite to happen (df > du due to reserved space, open processes etc) but what would cause df to show less space used than du?
<lexande> (note this persists through reboot)
<AlexPortable> how can I get the menu bar back in nautilus?
<helpmeplease> still did't work.....
<AlexPortable> how can i customize lightdm?
<k1l> helpmeplease: do you have set it to boot from usb _in the bios_ or int he startmenue from the bios? do you see a purple screen with a small kexboard symbol on the bottom?
<helpmeplease> yes i have it set to boot from the usb first in bios
<helpmeplease> then i restart my computer press esc to tell it which usb to boot from and it just sits with this symbol there -
<k1l> did you dd the iso to the usb?
<helpmeplease> no
<k1l> so do that please.
<AlexPortable> is it possible to login at the same user at the same time with another WM?
<AlexPortable> like one person has gnome and the other has unity??
<helpmeplease> sudo mkusb saucy-desktop-i386.iso
<helpmeplease> like that?
<k1l> helpmeplease: no
<helpmeplease> that was what was on the ubuntu website
<k1l> helpmeplease: see the command line interface howto on that site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Ubuntu
<polydr> ooh ubuntu can dd a bootable usb now? That might explain why the macs can't boot them.
<polydr> My machine has an English(UK) keyboard and claims to have EN(UK) selected for keyboard and language, however, it's not working: it's using a different map (probably US)
<helpmeplease> unable to locate package usb-imagewriter....
<polydr> helpmeplease: Are you on an Ubuntu?
<k1l> helpmeplease: stop tgat
<helpmeplease> stop what
<k1l> helpmeplease: what did i just tell you? use dd. i didnt tell you to use imagewriter or other stuff
<jkrx> polydr: edit locale.conf
<polydr> helpmeplease: use the COMMAND LINE thing on that site he linked you. Don't do the graphical part.
<turrettype> I wish a beautiful day to ubuntu community!
<polydr> jkrx: thanks
<helpmeplease> well it does not say dd on that page... it says command line like he said...
<polydr> helpmeplease: It does, but you need to read it BEFORE you start typing or pressing
<k1l> helpmeplease: a cant help you if you dont read what and follow what we suggest you
<polydr> helpmeplease: start from the 'command line interface' part
<turrettype> I posed this question to liferea channel, but it seems to be quiet there at the moment. does anyone use liferea? how does bookmark function work? when I choose to bookmark a link, nothing happens.
<jkrx> polydr: sorry locale.gen
<helpmeplease> Run sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/devicenode bs=1M
<k1l> helpmeplease: yes, but you need to adjust that command. its explained in the text in that chapter. so please read!
<k1l> and with read i dont mean: just grab the command
<AlexPortable> is there a list of things canonical added, so i can remove them? it's bad to have programs connecting to internet on a mobile connection
<polydr> jkrx: thanks, looking at that
<k1l> AlexPortable: just disable online search results in the privacy settings
<jkrx> polydr: Ubuntu apparently handles this different but heres how it works https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<AlexPortable> k1l: that's all?
<polydr> k1l: AlexPortable this reminds we, it would be nice to have some kind of application levle firewall that could restrict certain apps to certain max bandwidth when on certain connections
<polydr> jkrx: Thank you once more!
<AlexPortable> hmm thats a good idea
<jkrx> polydr: no problems :)
<helpmeplease> and where do i get the image file because the download one is an iso file
<AlexPortable> is there any way how to get the menu bar back in nautilus?
<jkrx> polydr: Untangle handles bandwidth limits
<polydr> helpmeplease: an ubuntu iso will work as the image file if you're on PC hwardware. Macs are a bit weird with dd'ed images
<polydr> jkrx: per application?
<jkrx> polydr: as far as I know, yes
<polydr> jkrx: untangle.com?
<jkrx> polydr: never had to do that myself but it should be able to handle per application
<jkrx> polydr: yes
<jkrx> polydr: problem is that untangle is a dedicated firewall
<polydr> jkrx: looks like an enterprise tool, on their website there is no pricing, just "phone us for quote". Roughly can I ask if you know what it costs?
<polydr> jkrx: Ah ok, USD 540 a year for an education licence
<jkrx> polydr: they only charge for education and hardware
<polydr> jkrx: THat's more than the data connection upgrade!
<helpmeplease> this makes no sense
<polydr> helpmeplease: use the dd command with the ubuntu iso as the image file (on the if side) and your usb as the output file (of) side
<jkrx> helpmeplease: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<jkrx> helpmeplease: read there carefully and try to understand. Take your time. There is not much else we can do for you here
<polydr> jkrx: I'll agree with you that it looks highly likely untangle will do it, but it seems to be quite expensive and may need a dedicated machine.
<jkrx> polydr: it needs a dedicated machine
<lucido> does anyone know here how to make rtl8111e gigabit network card work,which driver to use?
<AlexPortable>  is there any way how to get the menu bar back in nautilus? -  is it possible to login at the same user at the same time with another WM? - how can i customize lightdm?  - how can I get the menu bar back in nautilus? - how to stop the gnome panel from crashing?
<ABDU1989> How Match Tvheadend and showtime
<jkrx> polydr: u could look at L7 filter tho
<polydr> jkrx: brb, rebooting
<jkrx> AlexPortable: that was alot of questions
<AlexPortable> jkrx: jup i asked them a while back but nobody answered
<AlexPortable> so now i combine them :D
<jkrx> AlexPortable: have you looked at various eikis for the applications?
<AlexPortable> yes
<jkrx> AlexPortable: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM thats how you conigure lightdm
<ABDU1989> How Match Tvheadend and showtime?
<turrettype> could you please let me know if I can use the latest version of liferea on 12.04.? the currently installed version is way behind the latest stable one.
<helpmeplease> root@kali:~# run sudo dd if=/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sda/ bs=1m
<helpmeplease> like that?
<polydr_> jkrx: ty, looking at L7
<jkrx> helpmeplease: u dont need run
<turrettype> asking to know in case it requires a later version.
<turrettype> of ubuntu
<jkrx> turrettype: check its dependencies
<helpmeplease> dd: invaild number '1m
<polydr_> helpmeplease: 1 not L
<jkrx> helpmeplease: 1M
<AlexPortable> jkrx: i can't really find how to customzize the lockscreen. i want to make it look the same as the login screen
<helpmeplease> 1m
<dw1> why would you dd the image to the hard drive
<polydr_> helpmeplease: not sure it needs 'run' but I don;t know Kali
<polydr_> dw1: He's supposed to be doing it a USB. GOod catch.
<clarkk> I'm using Ubutnu 12.04. When I install inkscape, even though it states on this page that 0.48.4 is available, I only get 0.48.3 when i install it from the software centre. Does anyone know why this is please? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/inkscape/
<dw1> helpmeplease: you destroying the hard drive ?
<dw1> helpmeplease: cause sda doesnt look like a usb stick
<ikey> Quick q: don't know if this a known issue or such. After locking my screen and returning, using 'alt' to use HUD shortcuts doesn't actually work. I just get a spinner. This a thing or did I break something? :)
<polydr_> clarkk: That is the correct version for Ubuntu Precise
<DJones> clarkk: .48.4 is for Ubuntu 13.10, 12.04 uses 0.48.3.1
<polydr_> clarkk: If you click the ubuntu releases on the side of that page, you see what version they each have.
<dw1> helpmeplease: if you write to sda youll likely lose everything on the drive
<helpmeplease> one second it is either sdb or sdc
<ABDU1989> help my
<jkrx> AlexPortable: ah the lock screen. To change the lock screen wallpaper, create an XML file in /usr/share/images/desktop-base directory with the path to the image to be used as the lock screen wallpaper
<SthNotTaken> How can I go about finding my .htaccess file
<ABDU1989> How Match Tvheadend and showtime?
<clarkk> oh I see. Thank you polydr_ and DJones . So there is no way for me to get the latest version on 12.04?
<AlexPortable> not the wallpaper
<AlexPortable> the lockscreen is ugly
<dw1> SthNotTaken: thats for web sites.. whats your web folder
<jkrx> AlexPortable: which greeter are you using?
<helpmeplease> sudo dd if=/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb/ bs=1m
<SthNotTaken> dw1: var/www ?
<AlexPortable> jkrx: http://img.nl.eu.org/h0N.png
<polydr_> clarkk: You could see if there is a 3rd party PPA, or you could build it from source, or perhaps on their website they have a newer version
<ikey> you dont want that trailing slash... not a lot gonna happen
<dw1> SthNotTaken: probably, possibly /var/www/html
<ikey> nor the first one actually.. unless your file lives @ /
<dw1> SthNotTaken: so it would be there.. and hidden (Ctrl-H to show in nautilus)
<helpmeplease> what ikey?
<dw1> SthNotTaken: ls -al in terminal
<ikey> helpmeplease, /dev/sdb/ wont exist.
<ikey> helpmeplease, /dev/sdb might
<helpmeplease> take the / off after sdb
<dw1> SthNotTaken: or it may not exist
<ikey> and your if=/ assumes the file lives @ "/" - id hope it doesnt..
<SthNotTaken> dw1: I know it exists because it protects my phpmyadmin page. I can't find it in WinSCP
<clarkk> polydr_: if I build it from source, am I still going to have the dependencies problems? Ie it wanted to upgrade cairo2, but I didn't know what else that would break (such as unity)
<SthNotTaken> dw1: I'm just not sure where I set it up. Is there any way to search in Putty?
<helpmeplease> the file is on my desktop..
<dw1> SthNotTaken: then its probably in the phpmyadmin folder
<ikey> then its ~/Desktop/filename
<jkrx> AlexPortable: I havent configured the lockscreen much as I dont use one but check out sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<polydr_> clarkk: Yea that's complex but cirvumventable. It wouldbn't be my first choice with Precise
<helpmeplease> with the ~
<dw1> SthNotTaken: but if you installed the phpmyadmin package it wont be in /var/www
<AlexPortable> jkrx: already have it installed. what should i configure?
<ikey> AlexPortable, apache?
<SthNotTaken> dw1: is there no way to open it in Putty without knowing the location? Like Crontab ?
<clarkk> so which version does everyone recommend is the one to be on now? Which is regarded as most stable etc?
<AlexPortable> ikey: whats that?
<clarkk> so which *Ubuntu  version does everyone recommend is the one to be on now? Which is regarded as most stable etc?
<ikey> oh. sorry got two messages mixed up :p
<polydr_> clarkk: trusty is an LTS
<jkrx> AlexPortable: check what lockscreen you have enabled. click on Ubuntu Unity Plugin and on the General tab, under "Lockscreen"
<dw1> SthNotTaken: cd /var/www; find . -name .htaccess
<clarkk> polydr_: 14.04?
<AlexPortable> unity plugin isn't enabled
<helpmeplease> root@kali:~# sudo dd if=/desktop/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1m
<AlexPortable> there is no 'lockscreen' on the general tab
<ikey> helpmeplease, not going to work, you wont have a /desktop/ ..
<SthNotTaken> dw1: thanks
<ikey> You'll have a ~/Desktop/
<helpmeplease> i asked if i needed the ~ and you didn't asnwer
<ikey> I already told you use ~/Desktop/
<jechadwell99> After an upgrade to 14.04 this started happening to blender. It's nothing wrong with blender (the exact same file worked on the previous version). http://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?334672-Weird-Selecting-(ubuntu)
<SthNotTaken> dw1: are those 2 separate commands?
<jkrx> AlexPortable: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/--R-JOG7VPa8/UzQgJWuO3nI/AAAAAAAAR-c/yz2-x6NTxfU/s1600/ccsm-lockscreen-settings.png
<dw1> SthNotTaken: yes, the semicolon will run them one at a time
<jechadwell99> I think it's something wrong with the driver.
<helpmeplease> root@kali:~# sudo dd if=~/desktop/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1m        so this sould work?
<dw1> SthNotTaken: semicolon will separate them
<ikey> helpmeplease, its case sensitive
<AlexPortable> jkrx: http://img.nl.eu.org/Hho.png
<SthNotTaken> dw1: it only changes the directory, doesn't do anything else. NO error
<jkrx> AlexPortable: this is getting weird...
<dw1> SthNotTaken: then there isnt an .htaccess anywhere in /var/www
<AlexPortable> jkrx: i dont have unity i think
<SthNotTaken> how could I search the entire system? Just by running the code after the semicolon?
<helpmeplease> so what should be in caps?
<helpmeplease> oh D
<polydr_> helpmeplease: 'Desktop' not 'desktop' unless Kali is weird. As said, it is case sensitive
<jkrx> AlexPortable: The option should still be there
<dw1> SthNotTaken: yeah, from the root folder, but it will go through system folders too and show errors
<jkrx> AlexPortable: hang on Ill install the app and check as Id ont have unity
<dw1> SthNotTaken: another thing you can do is sudo updatedb which makes a database of all files, then use locate <filename>
<helpmeplease> dd: invalid number `1m'
<SthNotTaken> sudo updatedb; locate <.htaccess>
<polydr_> helpmeplease: Try 1M
<dw1> SthNotTaken: no < >
<clarkk> if upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04, is it recommended to do a clean install? If not, is there any concern about legacy configs or packages remaining on the system after the upgrade?
<dw1> SthNotTaken: sudo updatedb; locate .htaccess  -- it might take a little while to updatedb
<polydr_> clarkk: yes and yes
<helpmeplease> i think it is writing to it now
<ikey> helpmeplease, then sit back and wait :)
<clarkk> ugh
<ikey> It's good to "sudo sync && sudo eject /dev/sdb" once it completes successfully
<polydr_> clarkk: if precise isnt broken why upgrade?
<ikey> You'll ensure all buffers are written and /dev/sdb is disconnected from udev/kernel
<turrettype> thank you jkrx !
<SthNotTaken> dw1: that did the trick! Found it!
<helpmeplease> to safe remove it..
<ikey> pretty much yeah :)
<clarkk> polydr_: because I need inkscape and inkscape is crap on the version I have
<helpmeplease> more like go smoke a cig....
<helpmeplease> brb
<polydr_> clarkk: https://launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+archive/stable
<ikey> damnit man now i want one
<ikey> Anywhom - anyone familiar with Unity HUD bugs?
<Funkeh`> whats the best way to remote into ubuntu from windows graphically? xrdp requires xfce unfortunately.
<clarkk> polydr_: I've tried that. It wants to upgrade libcairo2, on which unity depends
<polydr_> clarkk: I see 0.48.4 there for precise. Did you try that exact one?
<ikey> Funkeh`, i tend to use vnc for my machines, though ive not yet set my windows box up for remote tbh
<clarkk> polydr_: how do I do that? I just saw one new version
<ikey> my server runs centos and tiger-vnc.. works p good
<clarkk> polydr_: let me try the process again. One moment...
<jechadwell99> How can I test that my graphics driver is working correctly?
<hebz0rl> hi is it possible to install an ubuntu server from a running ubuntu desktop?
<ikey> jechadwell99, glxinfo? glxgears? see that 3D works?
<Funkeh`> ikey, is there a specific program you're using that works on both platforms?
<jkrx> jechadwell99: glxinfo
<ikey> Funkeh`, well I try to avoid using my windows box - only got a replacement sent yesterday - i know tigervnc has a windows and mac binary - might be useful. from Linux I use vinagre to connect
<MagicSpud> hello people. I know with apple systems you can make iso files in order to install the same OS (and all the programs and files you want in it) on several computers...
<jkrx> jechadwell99: try  glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<dw1> hebz0rl: install on the same computer.. ?
<hebz0rl> dw1, yes
<jechadwell99> it says that the graphics driver does work but there are some problems that have turned up recently that i think were related to driver problems
<MagicSpud> my question is a bit twisty... could it be possible to use a virtualbox machine to do same thing with ubuntu OS?
<hateball> MagicSpud: If you're looking to clone installs, I personally use clonezilla for that
<dw1> hebz0rl: you could install in a virtualbox virtual machine
<jechadwell99> like this one http://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?334672-Weird-Selecting-(ubuntu)
<dw1> hebz0rl: but otherwise just make a liveCD/USB
<jkrx> jechadwell99: post grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dw1> hebz0rl: and boot it
<ikey> remastersys? @ dw1 + hebz0rl
<ikey> just a thought
<ActionParsnip> MagicSpud: you could make an image of the partitions then use dd in liveCD to spit the image to a real drive
<MagicSpud> hateball: yep but the point is the source Os is a virtualbox machine
<ikey> darn i keep mixing nicks.
<ervin_> Hello, if server is configured that root may not login via ssh, my user is in sudoers (asking password for sudo) is there any simple way to combine rsync with sudo ? (i need to copy to local machine some files only readable by root on server)
<hateball> MagicSpud: And you're looking to restore it onto iron? Shouldnt be any big issues as long as it's a standard install really
<ikey> ervin_, you could stick a script on the server and call it via ssh after rsync is done
<ikey> i.e. a chown -R chmod -R
<hateball> MagicSpud: Still the same kernel etc. Only issues you might run into are if you have something like nvidia drivers or some such that tries to load on non-nvidia hardware
<MagicSpud> hateball onto iron yes but just because it is not a regular ubuntu...I managed to convert it into a AD
<dw1> ervin_: you could enable public key authentication and login as root automatically
<clarkk> it seems polydr_ has left
<Funkeh`> ikey, does vinagre act as a server also? I want to remote into ubuntu from the win box
<ervin_> dw1 - public key is on, but root login should stay off.
<ikey> Funkeh`, not.. really. not in the sense you mean
<jechadwell99> results of grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log : 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<jechadwell99> [    18.604] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<jechadwell99> [    18.621] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<ikey> Funkeh`, it has a listen mode but its still th evnc client
<ikey> Funkeh`, you could just install a vnc server on the ubuntu box
<hebz0rl> dw1, no i meant i have a running pxe system where i boot into a ubuntu desktop and was now wondering if i could just run the installation from that ubuntu desktop
<Funkeh`> recommendation? :p
<ikey> heh.
<MagicSpud> hateball no nvidia issues it is a server
<ikey> i think ubuntu has it built in somehow somewhere in the sharing options in the system settings
<clarkk> I'm really strugging to get the dev version of inkscape installed. I've added the ppa as per these instructions https://launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+archive/stable
<clarkk> ...but when installing the package, it wants me to upgrade Cairo2 which is an important pkg that unity relies on http://i.imgur.com/1cecceD.png
<ikey> idk what provides it..
<clarkk> am I doing this correctly?
<MagicSpud> hateball wich would be the procedure?
<dw1> hebz0rl: dont know about that
<Funkeh`> ikey, ty will check I out
<karab44> hello, how to  change ubuntu's window's slide bar color? I found it difficult to trace
<dw1> hebz0rl: does this help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1413126
<Funkeh`> it
<jechadwell99> jkrx: results of grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log :  (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<jechadwell99> <jechadwell99> [    18.604] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<jechadwell99> <jechadwell99> [    18.621] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<hebz0rl> dw1, yeah i probably would have to do something like that
<hebz0rl> dw1, thx!
<karab44> yayks, it's not for nautilus window but firefox slide bar...
<jkrx> jechadwell99: you are using AMD driver and ubunut 14.04?
<dw1> hebz0rl: more results :) http://google.com/search?q=install+ubuntu+from+pxe
<jechadwell99> <jechadwell99> [    18.621] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<jechadwell99> I'm using the default on 14.04
<karab44> ok but basically gnome I think..
<jechadwell99> whatever the default is
<jkrx> jechadwell99: ok follow the instructions here http://www.securethelock.com/2014/04/20/installing-configuring-amdati-drivers-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<jechadwell99> I get 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250] from lspci
<io_____> hi i am trying out the windows scale Compiz function, but it seems like it only brings to front certain windows not all of them
<jechadwell99> jkrx: does that change anything
<jkrx> jechadwell99: oh thats legacy now so might be tricky to get to work properly. Try following instructions in that link
<ABDU1989> How Match Tvheadend and showtime?
<jechadwell99> ok
<jechadwell99> jkrx: is it safe to try
<jkrx> jechadwell99: yes it will only reinstall and configure amd drivers
<jechadwell99> jkrx: I guess I'm just a bit worried about not being able to boot up (happened before)
<jkrx> jechadwell99: worst that can happen is that xorg wont be working. In that case remove the drivers again
<jechadwell99> jkrx: so it's safe to try?
<sl33k_> what does linux swap mean?
<bazhang> !swap | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<jkrx> jechadwell99: yes, as safe as a driver installation can be
<jechadwell99> jkrx: Thanks for your help. I'm going to try now.
<jkrx> jechadwell99: no problems
<clarkk> I'm really strugging to get the dev version of inkscape installed. I've added the ppa as per these instructions https://launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+archive/stable
<clarkk> ...but when installing the package, it wants me to upgrade Cairo2 which is an important pkg that unity relies on http://i.imgur.com/1cecceD.png
<clarkk> am I doing this correctly?
<Paradisee_> how can i install ubuntu, without erase debian? http://postimage.org/image/eccliczc5/
<hateball> MagicSpud: mount clonezilla-iso, boot the VM, dump image onto somewhere like  an scp server, then boot the iron and restore
<hateball> meh
<AlexPortable> jkrx: you there?
<jkrx> AlexPortable: yes, I couldnt find the option either so Im browsing some wikis
<ActionParsnip> Paradisee_: resize your file system to make room for Ubuntu, then install
<Paradisee_> which is the file system in that picture?
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: its like pagefile in Windows
<KGM70> o/
<jkrx> AlexPortable: check /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<ActionParsnip> Paradisee_: your URL doesnt work for me
<arnadelo> Hi, anyone knows how to add an active medibuntu repository for Ubuntu 10.04???
<Funkeh`> recommendations for vnc server to use on ubuntu? the built in one seems inadequate
<fidel__> arnadelo: cant help you - but in general i would consider upgrading any 10.04 installation ;)
<ActionParsnip> arnadelo: medibuntu is dead and gone
<DJones> arnadelo: Probably unlikely, from memory the medibuntu repo was removed and deleted
<fidel__> 10.04 is out of support
<sl33k_> I'm taking a backup? Any way clonezilla will help me?
<ActionParsnip> fidel__: not on server ;)
<jkrx> Funkeh`: vnc4? TightVNC?
<ActionParsnip> Funkeh`: what is the reason for the connection? there may be a sleeker solution.
<ActionParsnip> Funkeh`: what do you intend to do on the remote PC?
<arnadelo> Thanks, and bye
<fidel__> ActionParsnip: ups - you are right
<sl33k_> Do I get to know how to resolve this? Errors were encountered while processing:
<sl33k_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/default-jre-headless_1%3a1.6-43ubuntu2_i386.deb
<sl33k_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<erle-> what is the main difference between mir and wayland?
<sl33k_> I did sudo apt-get install -f
<jkrx> erle-: You have to ask ubuntu devs about that
<ActionParsnip> erle-: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mir+vs+wayland ;)
<jkrx> sl33k_: sudo dpkg -P oracle-java7-installer
<jkrx> sudo apt-get -f install
<jkrx> sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<sl33k_> jkrx: dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching oracle-java7-installer
<erle-> unity really has become a great environment now
<ActionParsnip> try the WebUpd8 PPA for Orace Java, dead easy
<AlexPortable> jkrx: lightdm.conf  users.conf
<erle-> i just switched from vanilla gnome
<AlexPortable> which one?
<jkrx> sl33k_: no sorry, the installer you were trying to install
<jkrx> AlexPortable: lightdm
<AlexPortable> [SeatDefaults]
<AlexPortable> allow-guest = false
<jkrx> erle-: I found it buggy
<erle-> jkrx, i found it slow years ago, but now it works well
<jkrx> AlexPortable: only option in it?
<erle-> jkrx, on my stone age thinkpad as well as on my somewhat new desktop
<AlexPortable> yes
<jkrx> erle-: well everyone have their own taste. I still prefer gnome and openbox :)
<jkrx> AlexPortable: See if there is a unity-greeter
<erle-> jkrx, yes, the diversity of options in ubuntu is just great
<jkrx> erle-: too bad their packages is a bit out of date for the "smaller" wms like i3 and so on
<AlexPortable> jkrx|afk: gnome-screensaver-command -l seems to trigger the lockscreen
<ActionParsnip> jkrx|afk: just openbox for me, running a DE is a waste imho :)
<clarkk> I'm really strugging to get the dev version of inkscape installed. I've added the ppa as per these instructions https://launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+archive/stable
<clarkk> ...but when installing the package, it wants me to upgrade Cairo2 which is an important pkg that unity relies on http://i.imgur.com/1cecceD.png
<jkrx|afk> AlexPortable: hmm
<jkrx|afk> ActionParsnip: openbox is very nice idd
<ActionParsnip> clarkk: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<clarkk> why will it not just upgrade the package?
<mythril> I have ubuntu 14.04  freshly running on aws and for some reason or another when I try to serve a php file out of a virtualhost (not userdir) it serves the source instead
<clarkk> ActionParsnip: what is that file?
<ActionParsnip> clarkk: its a text file that identifyes your distro and release
<ActionParsnip> clarkk: what does it say please, its one line so you can paste here
<clarkk> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> clarkk: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> clarkk: have you contacted the PPA maintainer to enquire
<clarkk> ActionParsnip: were you interested in the .4 at the end?
<Funkeh`> ActionParsnip, full remote control, even without someone logged in, using it as a server
<ActionParsnip> clarkk: no, just wondered what release of ubuntu you were using
<ActionParsnip> Funkeh`: yes, remote control to do what?
<clarkk> ActionParsnip: I haven't because I expected me to be doing something wrongly, as I am not sure what is the correct way
<Funkeh`> everything
<ActionParsnip> Funkeh`: for example
<ActionParsnip> clarkk: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:inkscape.dev/stable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install inkscape
<ActionParsnip> Funkeh`: you can manage and control Transmission via HTTP, you can run updates via apt-get via SSH
<Funkeh`> log on as a user, install some game server, log off, even reboot it
<ActionParsnip> Funkeh`: you can access and manage files using SFTP which can be mounted by Nautilus
<ActionParsnip> Funkeh`: you can reboot using SSH
<Funkeh`> I want to do it graphically
<ActionParsnip> Funkeh`: you can install game servers using SSH too
<ActionParsnip> Funkeh`: but why?
<konrad_> Hi there! I have trouble understanding what goes wrong with my env: I created an executable python script with "#!/usr/bin/env python"-header, which works fine. However, as soon as I symlink that script and execute the symlink, my system tries to execute it using '/usr/bin/spe' (stani's python editor, which I uninstalled).
<ActionParsnip> Funkeh`: arent you going to be editting text file and so forth to configure the server?
<clarkk> ActionParsnip: Setting up inkscape (0.48.3.1-1ubuntu1.1) - this is the previous version
<ActionParsnip> clarkk: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install inkscape
<ActionParsnip> Funkeh`: and won't those files be edittable using nano or vi?
<Funkeh`> not interested in command line at the moment, this is a personal project
<konrad_> I could not find any reference to SPE via 'update-alternatives --get-selections' or in 'env'. not sure, where else to look?
<ActionParsnip> Funkeh`: so far everything you need can be done in CLI, or with web interfaces
<Funkeh`> ugh
<ActionParsnip> Funkeh`: yet you want to significantly reduce security by installing a desktop then using one of the most insecure protocols to manage it
<Funkeh`> its on private lan, I don't care
<ActionParsnip> Funkeh`: why do you think the server OS doesnt come with a desktop or GUI?
<ActionParsnip> Funkeh`: but with SSH, you can manage it from anywhere, and securely
<arnab> hello all
<arnab> I have started using ubuntu sometime back
<dcamel> Ubuntu 14.04 is giving me disk i/o errors whenever I connect a USB flash drive. I can still read/write to the flash drive but not to my hard disk once I connect it, eventually this breaks every program I'm using and I have to restart
<dcamel> Any ideas on where to look for support?
<arnab> call you tell me where to find list of all commands?
<Ben64> arnab: hit tab twice on the terminal?
<lonix> arnab: ater dubble tab, press "y"
<Kartagis> dcamel: here
<clarkk> ActionParsnip: sorry for the delay. The inkscape package is the old versoin. It's inkscape-trunk that I need to install, which wants to uprade libcairo2, but I'm very cautious about that because unity relies on it http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=MmfhpkT9
<arnab> Ben64 lonix: thanks a lot
<dcamel> It's  possible my hard disk is starting to fail, but it doesn't make sense that this happens consistently when I mount a USB flash drive
<Ben64> clarkk: yeah well it might break stuff. thats why PPAs aren't supported in this channel. up to you if you want to try it
<arnab> how can i learn command line operations?
<arnab> i have learned basic commands
<Ben64> arnab: you can try the Ubuntu manual... http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<robotti^> How I can set lightm boot different DE without compositing and other with compositing?
<arnab> is there any structured way to lwarn it?
<robotti^> lightdm
<arnab> ok
<robotti^> start
<robotti^> not boot :)
<ActionParsnip> clarkk: if you run:   apt-cache policy inkscape     do youo see the new version listed?
<arnab> is it the same as bash programming?
<robotti^> If I want for example use xbmc standalone without compositing and unity with compositing.
<ActionParsnip> clarkk: seems the package didnt successfully compile last time, check https://launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+archive/stable on the top right
<DJones> !terminal | arnab The bot's link has some good info at the bottom on how to use the terminal commands,
<ubottu> arnab The bot's link has some good info at the bottom on how to use the terminal commands,: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<konrad_> anyone with an idea?
<robotti^> because there is video tearing when using compositing. and ubuntu unity desktop needs compositing.
<arnab> thanks a lot guys
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: not in 2D in Precise
<clarkk> ActionParsnip: ok, so that won't work?
<ActionParsnip> clarkk: not til its compiled successfully
<clarkk> :(
<clarkk> thank you ActionParsnip - I'm going to try to compile, but surely there will dependency issues too
<clarkk> ActionParsnip: do you agree?
<ActionParsnip> clarkk: possibly
<sl33k_> what does daily automated and scheduled backup entail? Could someone explain like I am 5?
<sl33k_> What does recovering it mean? Does it recover your OS too? What is the OS is not supported?
<sl33k_> What if*
<arnab> can I run my system from command line only?
<arnab> i need to learn all about command line and bash programming
<arnab> apart from all the inks you good people shared
<arnab> can you guys  give me tips how to keep the learning process going?
<jkrx|afk> arnab: start with using terminals
<jkrx> and use apps that is cli only
<arnab> I have started with terminal
<arnab> and using some of the cli apps also
<arnab> cli only apps also'
<arnab> what else?
<jkrx> arnab: thats a good start then u can learn bash with books like bash cooking recipe
<arnab> some of the daily stuff I do, I donthow to do from command line
<konrad_> well...it seems, i need to look elsewhere for help :( any hints for a good chan for my problem?
<asdofindia> arnab, for fun you can try pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<jkrx> arnab: try installing LFS in virtualbox
<jkrx> konrad_: what did u ask?
<sl33k_> Can anyone answer my questions on backup? I am confused after coming across this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContinuousBackups
<konrad_> jkrx: Hi there! I have trouble understanding what goes wrong with my env: I created an executable python script with "#!/usr/bin/env python"-header, which works fine. However, as soon as I symlink that script and execute the symlink, my system tries to execute it using '/usr/bin/spe' (stani's python editor, which I uninstalled).
<arnab> like when I search for files and directories from cli they ask for full name which is not always possible to know th
<konrad_> I could not find any reference to SPE via 'update-alternatives --get-selections' or in 'env'. not sure, where else to look?
<arnab> what is lfs virtualbox?
<sl33k_> What backup method do you use? RPO or RTO?
<jkrx> konrad_: sounds like something still wants to link it to that then
<chosig> Hey all, I am trying to install 14.04 on my computer but it fails miserably with UEFI - is there a known bug going on?
<jkrx> konrad_: Im no expert in python env tho
<jkrx> konrad_: have u tried the python channels?
<konrad_> jkrx: i believe, this is not a python problem....
<R4v3n_> Hello is there anyone that could recommend the following settings for mounting a CIFS share with the best possible performance regarding rsize and wsize
<R4v3n_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1429532.html  #solnyshok
<asdofindia> konrad_, do a 'which python'
<KGM70> !uefi | chosig
<ubottu> chosig: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<konrad_> asdofindia,  it is '/home/konrad/.virtualenvs/current/bin/python' as i expected
<jkrx> arnab: LFS is linux from scratch, u build an entire linux system and virtualbox is a virtual enviroment
<R4v3n_> cifs.conf in /etc/modprobe.d/
<chosig> KGM70, well I have UEFI up and running, it works with other distros, it's just Ubuntu that fails.
<KGM70> chosig, fails to install or fails to boot after installation?
<chosig> KGM70, fails to boot
<KGM70> chosig, does grub load?
<chosig> KGM70, nothing, it complains that there is no bootable media
<salsero> uefi working fine here
<salsero> under kubuntu
<konrad_> jkrx, asdofindia: i did the same thing with a perl-skript (#!/usr/bin/env perl). the symlinked perl file get's opened with 'less' apparently.
<salsero> $ mount | grep efi none         on  /sys/firmware/efi/efivars  type  efivarfs         (rw) /dev/sda1    on  /boot/efi                  type  vfat             (rw)
<asdofindia> konrad_, I don't know if it will work, but have you "chmod +x"ed your script?
<KGM70> salsero, fine, any suggestions ?
<salsero> suggestions on what?
<konrad_> -rwxrwxr-x 1 konrad konrad 41 May 13 14:34 test.pl*
<konrad_> -rwxrwxr-x 1 konrad konrad 41 May 13 13:52 test.py*
<konrad_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 konrad konrad  7 May 13 14:34 t.pl -> test.pl*
<konrad_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 konrad konrad  7 May 13 13:52 t.py -> test.py*
<mjayk> what you replied to one would guess salsero
<KGM70> works fine here doesn't help , salsero
<salsero> i just got here, i dont know which problem do you have
<asdofindia> finally, konrad_ what does 'echo $PATH' say?
<mjayk> but you repplied to his problem lol
<mjayk> replied 8
<KGM70> chosig, try holding down the left shift after the uefi/cios screen to bring up grub
<konrad_> /home/konrad/rc/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/home/konrad/.virtualenvs/current/bin:/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/opt/idea-IC-123.169/bin/:/home/konrad/.scripts/:/home/konrad/.scripts:/home/konrad/Projects/administration
<KGM70> err Bios screen
<chosig> right
<salsero> what is the problem?
<R4v3n_> Anyone here that knows how to improve cifs performance by how you approach it within fstab?
<salsero> i have uefi with kubuntu, but no dual boot, i just have linux
<chosig> for me? Ubuntu won't boot if I try to install it in UEFI mode
<KGM70> chosig, so you haven't actually installed ubuntu yet?
<chosig> I am using the live cd to have chat, but yup, it's on the drive.
<Pagos1> Hello, is it okay to ask about Lubuntu installation here? I understand it's just ubuntu with a different DE but I'm just making sure
<KGM70> chosig, then open a terminal and do sudo update-grub, for starters
<konrad_> asdofindia, what do you expect to find in the path?
<chosig> konrad_, what are you trying to do with python?
<asdofindia> konrad_, I don't know what's wrong. But I can tell you this, "/usr/bin/env python" loads the first python that it sees in the $PATH variable. So, maybe you can try changing the PATH variable. I don't know if that'll work either :P
<chosig> KGM70, I'll try that, need to reboot.
<KGM70> chosig, on the live cd
<chosig> konrad_, try either #!/usr/bin/env python2.6 or #!/usr/bin/env python3 depending on which python you want to use.
<chosig> KGM70, I a in legacy now
<konrad_> chosig, i am trying to figure out, why a symlinked python/perl script does not execute but opens an editor/less, while the original one does...
<KGM70> chosig, no matter
<chosig> konrad_, are they executable?
<konrad_> yes
<chosig> KGM70, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<Pagos1> "Disks" Doesn't want to format my disk. It's giving me the following error: Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<KGM70> chosig, do you recall where grub was installed, you can install grub to a /dev fom the cd, sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<chosig> KGM70, i'll try that
<chosig> KGM70, seems to be a bug...
<chosig> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<chosig> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<chosig> I am on amd64
<Pagos1> anyone have any insight on this
<KGM70> Pagos1, what are you using a partition editor?
<MikeMike_> Hi there, I've a quick question. When I boot up my ubuntu I already have an tun0 device in ifconfig (not configured though). Can I disable that? Since it seems to conflict with a script, that I run on different machines without a problem
<KGM70> MikeMike_, using a vpn ?
<MikeMike_> KGM70: yes
<MikeMike_> KGM70: Said script sets up a vpn
<KGM70> MikeMike_, which vpn protocol?
<konrad_> jkrx asdofindia chosig thanks for your efforts!
<konrad_>  bye!
<MikeMike_> KGM70: openvpn, the problem is, when I run 'openvpn foo.conf' it fails to add a route, because RTNETLINK answers a file already exists
<MikeMike_> if I tell tun0 to shut down with ifconfig down tun0 before running that script everything is added correctly, I  could of course extend the script to simply run "ifconfig down tun0" before it runs openvpn, but I'm not sure why the tun0 device is there in the first place
<KGM70> MikeMike_, try setting up an autoconnect in the network manager, there should be an option, if that's what your script is trying to do
<whitehat> hi group. running 14.04. trying to get vino to run upon login. have setup desktop sharing pres. but still have to manually start vino-server.  ideas?thank you
<MikeMike_> KGM70: nah, I only need it for special work assignments for my university, usually only once or twice a week. I tried adding it to network manager but that totally fails, because the vpn seems to capture all the connections (there's only one address I can reach with that vpn)
<Anubrekan> Hello everybody
<MikeMike_> Anubrekan: hi
<Anubrekan> One question - what program do ubuntu developers use in order to create these livedvd images?
<geowany> Anubrekan: uck is a good choice
<Anubrekan> uck is good for remastering, but I would like to build my own from scratch (from mini). I know about Remastersys but it is not being developed any more.
<KGM70> MikeMike_, do you have network-manager-openvpn installed? if not install it then you can use the vpn option to NM GUI to connect when needed
<MikeMike_> KGM70: Thanks, I'll try that
<sl33k_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<geowany> Anubrekan: Debian uses live system project. I believe that works on Ubuntu too.
<geowany> http://live.debian.net/
<Anubrekan> Hmm. thank you. I will give it a look
<salsero> any news sl33k_
<sl33k_> downloading .iso.
<sl33k_> Hope it is easy to boot from usb
<polecatspeaks> Hi all. I've been running sysbench to do some benchmarking of our mysql server, and I'm a bit puzzled by the read/write requests result. Is that total number of read/write requests done during the test?
<sl33k_> Is unity a minimal desktop?
<tirengarfio> I have in a remote server with this index.html that I can _not_ modify: <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/styles.css" /> But my styles.css file is not at /css/styles.css but at /styles.css, is possible through an .htacess file load that file?
<sl33k_> What is the terminal that I use -> Accessories -> Terminal. Is it bash?
<asdofindia> sl33k_, it is gnome-terminal
<KGM70> sl33k_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BananaMan> can I make a post on the ubuntu forums and ask for help???
<BananaMan> oops! pressed exit lol
<BananaMan> can I make a post on the ubuntu forums and ask for help???
<jiero> fuck ibus, ppl uninstalled for fcitx or other IME got empty system settings options.
<asdofindia> but it is bash that gnome-terminal runs, if I am right.
<BananaMan> what's the link for ubuntu forums?
<whitehat> ubuntu 14.04.  vino-server does not start automatically.  have "require-encryption" unchecked.   ideas?
<asdofindia> BananaMan, you could ask for help here itself.
<BananaMan> yeah but I want the best tweaks for ubuntu for battery life. :p
<ctrl> !ask how to change password rules
<ubottu> ctrl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asdofindia> Decrease brightness, and quit all applications that you don't need. Nothing else saves battery than these two.
<asdofindia> *more than
<ctrl> hello.. any1 who can help me changing the password strenght
<ctrl> strenght
<BananaMan> my brightness is 0 and I only use firefox and xchat2
<ubbunguy> I installed the metapackage lubuntu-desktop, how do I remove it?
<salsero> not easily achievable
<shokora> quick question that i couldnt find googling, does ubuntu with encrypted home (ecryptfs) encrypt your files when locking your computer?
<ubbunguy> salsero, you mean removing lubuntu-desktop is not easy?
<shokora> locking / closing the lid of my laptop
<salsero> the packages that went along with it, no it's not
<salsero> but HD space is cheap, so why worry about it?
<ubbunguy> i'm pretty OCD about it
<karab44> guys how to change scroll bars color?
<ctrl> anyone who can help me change password strength
<abstr4kt> hi
<ioab12> Not sure if this is the right channel but I am trying to use a regex with grep in ubuntu but it doesn't seem to work.
<ioab12> cat eg.html | grep -E "$<th>Time 1<\/th>\s<td>\s.*:.*\s[ap]m\s-\s.*:.*[ap]m\s<\/td>^"
<ioab12> but it works here though http://regexr.com/38r7c
<AlexPortable> Which IRC client can connect to a BNC and is multiplatform?
<fidel__> AlexPortable: maybe xchat (windows version might be called silverex)
<net125mp> how do i tell where a disk is mounted ? im trying to copy it with dd
<abstr4kt> i've just installed ubuntu-server 12.04 after upgrade i got: mountall disconnected from plymouth  looking for a fix i founded suggestion X relative but are not my case.. anyone know how to fix?
<abstr4kt> net125mp, have you tryed mount command?
<guinnevere> ciao a tutti
<AlexPortable> fidel__: how can it connect to a bnc?
<vlt> guinnevere: Ciao.
<vlt> !it | guinnevere
<ubottu> guinnevere: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<djinja> any games here?
<net125mp> abstr4kt, yeah, im assuming this is my disk? /dev/sr0 on /media/user/W98SH type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500,uhelper=udisks2)
<djinja> gamers
<guinnevere> ok
<abstr4kt> net125mp, so dd if=/media/user/W98SH of=..
<djinja> anyone any experience with pro gaming mouses on linux?
<net125mp> abstr4kt, i get dd: reading ‘/media/user/W98SH/’: Is a directory
<net125mp> 0+0 records in
<net125mp> 0+0 records out
<net125mp> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.000680147 s, 0.0 kB/s
<abstr4kt> net125mp, sorry he is right try dd if=/dev/sr0 istead
<jkrx> djinja: depends on your definition of pro gaming :)
<djinja> jkrx: nah, not so super pro I mean... amateur taking himself to serious-style I mean
<djinja> to=too
<jkrx> djinja: ask away :)
<djinja> jkrx: here is what I don't fully understand. I want to buy a good gaming mouse for counter strike source.
<djinja> jkrx: most of the mouses have custom drivers (non-linux of course)...
<net125mp> abstr4kt, yeah i tried dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/Desktop/test.iso  but the iso wont work :(
<djinja> jkrx: is there any advantage in using a nice gaming mouse if you don't have the driver...
<salsero> no
<Armadillos> djinja: Yes, as you still get the DPI advantages from the mouse, and the buttons on the mice still work
<jkrx> djinja: linux sets up the mice for u. U dont need drivers in most cases. Other than that the advantage is usually what DPI the mouse have
<ddssc> how do I set up a color scheme where the url is painted differently than the text, depending on the user role?
<Armadillos> djinja: I have the Razer MMO mouse, and can use all of the 12 buttons on the side.
<abstr4kt> net125mp, if you are tryng to make an iso from a cdrom i don't think that this is the best way... try something like tath istead : http://askubuntu.com/questions/307688/how-to-create-iso-image-from-dvd
<jkrx> djinja: When u find a mouse just do a search on google like Razer Naga ubuntu and u will get results for how ppl have either got it working or how it works out of the box
<djinja> jkrx: Armadillos I know I can get the buttons to work and I know about resolution. Isn't there some acceleration and deaccelaration software that makes the mouse work better for games, Is that not more important than resolution?
<jkrx> djinja: acceleration works too
<Armadillos> djinja: Not really.  Usually that's controlled by two buttons on the mouse, and that works in linux as well
<jkrx> djinja: works flawlessly with my corsair mouse
<djinja> jkrx: I am not afraid that it will work, must stuff just works plug and play on ubuntu, I am just not sure whether I can configure it (and thus make the best of ità
<jkrx> djinja: ok, there is no real disadvantage with gaming mice in linux :)
<jkrx> djinja: thats the short answer
<djinja> jkrx: Armadillos so are you guys saying that as long as the mouse works it does not matter whether you do not have any propr. drivers?
<BananaMan> how can I get powertop to look like this??? matthew-S206:/home/matthew:4 % powertop --version
<BananaMan> PowerTOP versionv2.5, compiled on Nov 27 2013
<BananaMan> matthew-S206:/home/matthew:4 %
<djinja> ok
<Armadillos> djinja: Correct
<salsero> plug and play or plug and pray?
<jkrx> djinja: idd
<djinja> jkrx: Armadillos jkrx ok do you have a source for that (not wanting to disrespect you, but a read on it would be nice)?
<Armadillos> djinja: Mine is from experience.  I've never installed the mouse drivers when I was in Windows, as I never saw a reason for it.
<jkrx> djinja: 10 years of gaming mouse experience with linux
<jkrx> djinja: everything from logitech to corsair to razer
<djinja> jkrx: 10 years? what games were available 10 years ago? :)
<doomlord_> is there something like  locate which finds files starting in the current directory, then searching subdirectories, then moving back through the tree ... basically prioritizing search results based on distance to the current location
<djinja> Armadillos: jkrx thanks for helping me out, I'l try and read up on it
<jkrx> djinja: only problem I had was a logitech mouse where I had to map some of the buttons in a .conf
<jkrx> djinja: there were loads of games 10 years ago (+wine)
<kanyl> I can only run python as root, i get this on users: "IOError: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.7/config/Makefile (Permission denied)"
<kanyl> I have tried reinstalling
<net125mp> abstr4kt, used brasero to create image of install disk, still getting error with virtual box
<net125mp> fatal error, no bootable media found  abstr4kt
<net125mp> abstr4kt, do i need to unmount it or anything before dd / cloning it?
<LucidGuy> Is apt-get update ran on startup?  Is it ever auto ran?  Or does it always have to ran manually?
<jkrx> LucidGuy: if u have default ubuntu there is an updater running automatically for u
<CatKiller> LucidGuy: I don't think it is ran on startup but could be wrong. However, apt-get update doesn't actually upgrade any packages
<CatKiller> only the "sources definitions"
<CatKiller> i.e. what's available
<jkrx> yea that could be right
<jkrx> I dont use the gui tools for that so dont know how they are set up
<jkrx> but I thought it made a update && upgrade call
<ddssc> how do I set up a color scheme where the url is painted differently than the text, depending on the user role?
<ActionParsnip> LucidGuy: i believe the updates are checked periodically
<kanyl> I screwed up my permissions for my python installation, can i get apt-get to redo them somehow?
<philinux> LucidGuy;~ system settings> software and updates> updates tab. Set your preferences there.
<Ziber> I've attempted to set up a samba share on my ubuntu server. Isn't there a way from the server itself to test that share?
<User564> stu "d!ckless" lantz betrays all; trannys & queers(chaste Homos/a$$holes), rule; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_by_country
<User564> gone
<pgnome> reporting ubuntu sucks
<k1l> pgnome: please watch your language and dont misuse this channel for ranting
<pgnome> upgraded and I don't have the latest kernel, my nvidia driver is configured for an older kernel and firefox is updated but cannot find menu options
<pgnome> k1l, why does Ubuntu have to be like Microsoft?
<pgnome> leave my firefox menu alone!
<k1l> pgnome: so what kernel are you on? what did you fiddle with that nvidia driver? what does ubuntu have to do with firefox changing things?
<k1l> pgnome: last time: stop ranting
<salsero> use firefox from mozilla.org and install it in your home
<salsero> problem solved
<pgnome> it's configured for ubuntu
<pgnome> I am on 3.12
<pgnome> I forgot to upgrade so nvidia driver is configured for 3.12
<k1l> pgnome: 3.12 had never been a ubuntu kernel
<pgnome> although I installed headers and images for 3.13
<k1l> so yeah. you are breaking things and blaming ubuntu for it.
<pgnome> 3.12.0-7-generic
<pgnome> well I am in 14.04 trusty right now and that is uname -r output
<k1l> pgnome: 3.13 are the stable kernels.
<pgnome> ugh
<k1l> so you got a kernel from the alpha state?
<pgnome> I am trying to install 3.13!
<k1l> install "linux-generic"
<k1l> that will rbing you the regular 14.04 kernel which is 3.13.0-24
<davidsong> Hello. I have a ui idea for Ubuntu. I don't know if it already exists though. It's dead simple
<davidsong> A progress spinner should take exactly 1 second to spin. That's all
<pgnome> really?!? geez
<pgnome> it's installed
<davidsong> Who should i tell my amazing idea to?
<cfhowlett> !contribute|davidsong
<ubottu> davidsong: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<pgnome> an idea?  how about working on bugs?
<pgnome> I already upgraded my kernel in a flavour of debian
<cfhowlett> pgnome "amazing" ideas take priority over critical things like bugs.
<pgnome> I guess this install is beyond repair so out of the 3 distros I use, ubuntu is the only one that will need a re-install
<pgnome> if I really want to waste my time with it
<pgnome> oh yeah, unity sucks too
<k1l> pgnome: you invested enough time to ruin your install. so dont blame ubuntu for it
<k1l> pgnome: stop ranting, last warning now
<KGM70> amazing, really ? wonder what boring means in his dictionary :)
<dw1> pgnome: sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic ?
<cfhowlett> pgnome as you're aware, you are in no way forced to use unity.  Options abound.
<pgnome> I'm using gnome
<pgnome> it's bugging me too but
<pgnome> dw1, did that
<pgnome> that's why I don't know what's going on
<pgnome> i had pixbuf messages throughout the upgrade too
<wheatthin> after this recent update of 14.04, My intel hda sound card is no longer being detected, can someone point me to the right fix?
<dw1> pgnome: sudo update-grub should find all installed kernels and put them in the menu for ya
<sl33k_> I cannot open startup disk creator. What is the problem?
<dw1> pgnome: but it should be automatic
<sl33k_> from menu
<wheatthin> LSB Version:	core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-amd64:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-amd64:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-amd64:core-4.0-noarch:core-4.1-amd64:core-4.1-noarch:security-4.0-amd64:security-4.0-noarch:security-4.1-amd64:security-4.1-noarch
<k1l> sl33k_: still? what is with the dd way?
<sl33k_> k1l: I don't know the dd way. link or help?
<sl33k_> I am seeing this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<k1l> sl33k_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Ubuntu chapter command line interface
<k1l> sl33k_: that is dead easy. you just need 2 minutes to concentrate
<wheatthin> Is there a way to get my hda intel sound card to show up after a kernel update?
<genii> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<wheatthin> thank you very much :).. hopefully it'll work out
<sl33k_> k1l: I don't see a dev/sdc in the output http://pastebin.com/0GDKJV2x
<andybrine> does anyone know if there is a way to restore all my ubuntuone files on 14.04?
<andybrine> all the repos are down
<k1l> sl33k_: its /dev/sdb     that is the usb drive
<cfhowlett> andybrine ubuntu one is dying.  download your files from the website and find an alternate cloud optionn
<wheatthin> genii, it's totally not seeing my sound card... only registering my ati graphics card
<sl33k_> k1l: Is FAT error anything to be bothered
<k1l> andybrine: there was a mail explaining that ubuntuone filestorage is shutdown
<andybrine> cfhwlett yeh I realised that but I can only download files 1 by 1 and have a lot of files
<k1l> sl33k_: no, we are makgin a new one anyway
<cfhowlett> andybrine yep.  get busy.
<andybrine> cfhowlett surly there are ways to do it
<andybrine> thats why im asking here
<cfhowlett> andybrine in 14.04?
<andybrine> yes
<sl33k_> k1l: do I need to enter /dev/devicenode as is or devicenode is sdc?
<k1l> its /dev/sdb since you want to write on the usb
<cfhowlett> andybrine only way I know, since, as announced, it is NOT supported in 14.04 ... drop back; 14.04 or 13.10.  do the downloads then upgrade. sorry, I can't offer anything more tasty.
<sl33k_> I am going on a limp to ask idiotic questions so please don;t think I am intentionally irritating you all
<andybrine> its shocking that ubuntu have done this. They should at least allow people to download their data first!!!
<k1l> andybrine: they did for some time.
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<cfhowlett> andybrine  hey announced it LONG ago and advised immediate action.
<andybrine> I did see the announcement and it was around the time of 14.04 upgrade
<sl33k_> k1l: umount: /dev/sdb: not mounted <- expected?
<cfhowlett> andybrine 6 weeks later ...
<k1l> sl33k_: does "mount" list sdb or sdb1?
<sl33k_> k1l: sdb1. Enter at the terminal?
<k1l> sl33k_: no
<sl33k_> /dev/sdb1 on /media/AHSAN type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<k1l> type "mount" in a terminal and see if there is a line with sdb or sdb1
<wheatthin> ActionParsnip, how would I be able to print or pipe that to pastebinit?
<k1l> sl33k_: so you need to umount /dev/sdb1   since that is mounted
<dw1> the docs are fallible... darn :)
<caiyunwen> hi
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: the script make a URL, what is the URL
<dw1> sl33k_: dont use the 1 in the dd command tho ;)
<sl33k_> dw1: really?
<k1l> sl33k_: please show the dd command before you try to run it
<dw1> sl33k_: really
<sl33k_> ;) is a hint
<StR> Hi everyone! I was playing with the preferences and now  everytime I click the [ctrl] button, mouse cursor starts flashing with some circles around it. How can I disalb eit?
<raymond__> bonjour
<k1l> sl33k_: yes, dw1 is right. you need to "burn" the image on the stick, and not into a partition on the stick.
<k1l> sl33k_: but that is all explained in the text on the help page i linked. you just need to read al that and concentrate 2 min.
<wheatthin> ActionParsnip, it's an ac97 controller
<ddssc> when trying to mount my ntfs drive nautilus is asking for root authentication, however my root password doesn't work. what gives?
<wheatthin> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e59d30da0715183dc7768aff78ddc98b780982d3
<dw1> ddssc: try your user password
<ddssc> dw1: they are the same, it's my desktop machine
<wheatthin> ddssc, root is disabled by default.. try sudo -s and use your user password
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse/* ; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<sl33k_> k1l: sudo dd if=/home/sl33k/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M ? Would you say I am good to go?
<dw1> ddssc: strange
<Ziber> If my samba shares were working correctly, would they show up on smbstatus --shares?
<wheatthin> ActionParsnip, k.. should I reboot or relaunch something?
<salsero> sl33k_: ye
<k1l> sl33k_: the command is good. do you have only 32bit cpu hardware?
<salsero> 64bit ftw \o/
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: couldnt hurt
<StR> Hi everyone! I was playing with the preferences and now  every time I click the [ctrl] button, mouse cursor starts flashing with some circles around it. How can I disable it?
<wheatthin> k brb
<mamed> hello guyz. ubuntu 14.04 adobe flash problem. i have installed restricted extras and flash but in some websites content is not shown properly
<k1l> sl33k_: if you dont have 32bit only hardware download the 64bit image and install that
<ActionParsnip> mamed: can you please pastebin the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ddssc> dw1: on another note, now I lost the ability to do sudo commands :d looks like my user is not in sudoers wtf?
<sl33k_> k1l: Although I would like to go for 64 bit. Downloading takes too much time.
<mamed> ActionParsnip,  sure here it is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7457847/
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: run:   groups    what do you see?
<dw1> sl33k_: sudo lshw -c cpu | grep width   -- will show if 64 bit capable
<ActionParsnip> mamed: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: myname root
<dw1> sl33k_: :( 64 would be better..
<mamed> ActionParsnip, i did
<ddssc> so my user is part of the root group
<ddssc> hm hm, maybe that's the problem ?
<dw1> mines not in root, but is in sudo :/
<sl33k_> dw1: It is 64 bits
<ikonia> ddssc: the root account is locked, you should not be able to use the root account
<sl33k_> dw1: what are the tangible advantages of 64 bit?
<ddssc> dw1: think I made a mistake and added my user to root group with usermod... instead of adding me to sudoers
<ddssc> ikonia: right, so how do I fix this?  I can't sudo now
<k1l> sl33k_: there is no reason to use 32bit if the hardware goes with 64bit
<ddssc> I effectively locked myself out of root by adding myself to root? the fuck..
<ikonia> ddssc: there is no need for bad language
<ddssc> yes
<ddssc> my bad
<dw1> ddssc: apparently so :p
<ikonia> ddssc: please control your language it is not warrented or needed
<cfhowlett> ddssc language ... keep it clean
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: so you added your user to the root group?
<ikonia> ddssc: is your user account the only account on the machine ?
<ddssc> ikonia: yep
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: you added your user to the root group?
<ikonia> ddssc: why did you change the account ?
<dw1> ddssc: do you have a cdrom, 'cause if so you should be in cdrom group too :)
<ikonia> was there a problem you where trying to fix ?
<dw1> ddssc: do you have a printer, 'cause if so you should probably be in lpadmin group too :)
<sl33k_> dw1: My bandwidth is less. Takes 3 hours for download. Any way to reduce this time?
<ddssc> ikonia: cause I wanted to be able to change files created by root with my user account.
<dw1> sl33k_: no :(
<ikonia> ddssc: exactly what command did you issue to change the group ?
<mamed> ActionParsnip, i did wht you dpkg -P ... and restarted firefx but i cant still see the site content exactly maybe this is a problem of firefox i will update it
<mamed> thank you so much ActionParsnip  for you help
<sl33k_> dw1: can I upgrade from 32 to 64?
<dw1> sl33k_: no
<ddssc> usermod -g root myname
<dw1> sl33k_: maybe
<ddssc> ikonia: usermod -g root myname
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: why did you run that? what was the aim?
<ikonia> ddssc: that's only the initially login group
<ikonia> ddssc: please show me the output of the command "id"
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: TO BE ABLE to rw files created by root. I know i know I shozld've just added myself to group instead and given rights to group on files. blah
<dw1> sl33k_: but you might as well just download 64 now, cause otherwise youd be doing it later anyway
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: then use sudo
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: you can get a root prompt with:  sudo -s
<sl33k_> dw1: I maybe shortchanging myself. But I would like to go ahead. It takes too much time.
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: so you've done something insqane and now you are getting issues....weird huh
<sl33k_> with 32
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.    and I cant edit sudoers
<ddssc> :(
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: didnt you think there was maybe a _reason why_ the OS is setup in such a fashion?
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: you can drop to root recovery console, add your user to the sudo group and get all the access you need
<ddssc> ddssc: how?
<ikonia> ddssc: please show me the output of the command "id"
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root
<harry> trying to install ubuntu alongside win 7 but instaltion window shows install ubuntu inside win of replace it
<ddssc> ikonia: uid=1000(blah) gid=1000(blah) groups=1000(blah),0(root)
<ikonia> ddssc: not asking for "blah"
<ikonia> ddssc: asking for the actual output
<ActionParsnip> harry: resize your NTFS in Windows, then run a chkdsk, then boot to the Ubuntu install CD an install
<ddssc> ikonia: it's what it says
<ikonia> ddssc: why are there groups called blah
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: sounds like whoami = blah
<ddssc> ikonia: no idea, it's my username
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ddssc> :d
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: excellent spot
<ActionParsnip> word
<ikonia> ddssc: so you'll need to use a recovery shell or live media to put your user back into the sudo group
<dw1> sl33k_: prob wont be much different...
<ddssc> ikonia:  should I add my user to sudoers file?
<ikonia> ddssc: no
<harry> ActionParsnip: i have installed win in 200gb of 500 gb and want to rest for ubuntu but in installation process remaining 300gb shows unusable
<dw1> sl33k_: im trying to find a serious advantage its a lot of reading :)
<ikonia> ddssc: you should put your user back in the sudo group
<ddssc> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> ddssc: by using the recovery shell
<ActionParsnip> harry: is the 500Gb assigned to a partition?
<ikonia> ddssc: ActionParsnip told you how to do it
<ddssc> ikonia: how? :)
<ActionParsnip> [15:56] <ActionParsnip> ddssc: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root
<sl33k_> nhm
<harry> ActionParsnip: no its just dead space
<dw1> sl33k_: supposedly 64bit helps with some more complex tasks.. "If you are ripping a lot of CD's or DVD's, transcoding video from one format into another, or doing 3D Rendering, you can notice upwards of 30% performance gain."
<harry> in win 7
<dw1> sl33k_: "If you are just word processing, emailing, and surfing the net, then you probably won't notice a thing (unless you can detect milliseconds!)."
<ActionParsnip> harry: if you make partitions in Windows but don't format them, does it help?
<harry> neve tried that
<harry> but why is ybuntu installation wizard shows install inside windows? why not alongside win 7 as before
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: yea I can drop to root console. then what?
<wheatthin> ActionParsnip, still no sound ;/
<ikonia> ddssc: run usermod with the correct options
<sl33k_> dw1: will go ahead with this probably. I cannot open the usb drive?
<ddssc> ikonia: thats what Im asking, what should I write? !
<sl33k_> is expected?
<harry> ActionParsnip: but why is ybuntu installation wizard shows install inside windows? why not alongside win 7 as before
<dw1> sl33k_: its not mounted so yeah
<designbybeck> Help please: I'm installing Ubuntu 14.04 on a dual boot system. Install went fast, just grub messed up. I am running boot-repair right now but it isn't working
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: do you get sound in headphones?
<ikonia> ddssc: so you know how to add it to the root group yes ?
<ddssc> ikonia: coz running usermod put me in this situation
<ddssc> ikonia: apparently not. hence why Im here last half hour
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: can you boot either OS?
<ikonia> ddssc: so do the same but remove root and use "sudo" group
<sl33k_> dw1: Now I just need to press shift on boot?
<ikonia> you can then use the gui tools on the desktop to add/remove other groups as you see fit
<k1l> sl33k_: no
<designbybeck> I'm on this step in Boot-Repair Grub:  .... sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda5" apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-pc
<k1l> sl33k_: you need to boot from the usb
<ddssc> ikonia: right. didnt know that
<ddssc> brb
<designbybeck> ActionParsnip, that command said Unable to loacte package linux
<wheatthin> ActionParsnip, no sound.. still says dummy driver in the preferences
<designbybeck> no ActionParsnip  I couldn't boot
<k1l> sl33k_: that does not include grub or kali linux or any other stuff. it should not even touch the harddisk inside the pc
<k1l> sl33k_: so get your bios to boot from usb
<harry> ActionParsnip: why would it say inside win 7 instead of alongside win 7 as before
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: omgubuntu has a guide named 'sticking it to grub' works well in my experience
<ActionParsnip> harry: did you run the setup on the Ubuntu CD in Windows or did you just boot to the CD?
<designbybeck> ActionParsnip, normally Boot Repair has fixed my issues with its auto run, but not this time... I'll look at omgubuntu
<cfhowlett> harry "inside windows" = wubi.  no longer supported.
<harry> ActionParsnip: i made my PD bootable and trying to install from it
<harry> its ubuntu 14
<ActionParsnip> harry: did you reboot and select the device as boot?
<harry> ActionParsnip: are u talking about the dead space 300GB, no not
<JohnN> what's unity like to use with touchscreen?
<Lucias> hi
<wheatthin> so I'm clueless now ;/ damn kernel upgrades
<Nothing_Much> JohnN: I think it works well
<Nothing_Much> At least Unity 8 for the phones
<OerHeks> JohnN, clean, you do not get dirty fingerprints on your screen
<Lucias> what is the software like teamviewer i can use in ubuntu?
<k1l> JohnN: the desktop unity still needs some twists to be used woth touchscreen. but with the next unity that will be in the focus
<OerHeks> Lucias, see their website, ther is an ubuntu client
<wheatthin> Lucias, roger wilco? lol
<harry> i dont want ubuntu and win 7 share files
<verodeb> hi
<verodeb> vmstats
<verodeb> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----
<verodeb>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa
<verodeb> 27  0      0 1755472 169252 9280608    0    0     0   266 6302 7458 96  3  1  0
<verodeb> does this means a lot of disk writes?
<JohnN> looking for a good distro to try with my new netbook cos windows 8.1 is really pi**ing me off... stupid trackpad edge triggering crap all the time...
<qin_> JohnN: Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> JohnN lubuntu or xubuntu
<Lucias> is putty usable in ubuntu?
<harry> is ubuntu installation alongside win 7 is not supported anymore?
<llutz> Lucias: yes, but why? there is openssh-client
<cfhowlett> harry it is supported.
<JohnN> I got it cos it was cheap, but the thing has touchscreen thought it might be nice to find something that uses the touchscreen well :)
<qin_> Lucias: putty? is is not ssh client for not Linux?
<Lucias> i would like to use putty to take a serial console
<llutz> !putty | Lucias
<ubottu> Lucias: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<harry> cfhowlett: because i am installing U on my lap but having options like install inside win 7 ; replace win 7
<dw1> Lucias: putty is available.. but i just use terminal
<llutz> !info putty | Lucias
<ubottu> Lucias: putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.63-4 (trusty), package size 268 kB, installed size 815 kB
<championofcyrodi> can anyone tell me why Ubuntu 14.04 isnt using my preseed config with EFI boot?
<championofcyrodi> menuentry "Install Custom Defaults" {
<championofcyrodi> 	set gfxpayload=keep
<championofcyrodi> 	linux	/casper/vmlinuz.efi  file=/cdrom/preseed/custom.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet splash --
<championofcyrodi> 	initrd	/casper/initrd.lz
<championofcyrodi> }
<cfhowlett> harry reboot to windows.  delete the windows created empty partition.  reboot ubuntu and format the freespace for use.
<unopaste> championofcyrodi you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> !paste|championofcyrodi
<ubottu> championofcyrodi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<championofcyrodi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7457952/ (This is my grub entry)
<championofcyrodi> i just get dropped into the ramfs
<harry> <cfhowlett>  i already have 300GB of dead(from win 7 point) freespace and installation wizard is showing it as 'unusable'
<designbybeck> ActionParsnip, I get to the grub-install /dev/sda
<cfhowlett> harry this is a new(ish) computer?  win8 compatible?
<designbybeck> and it says the program 'grub-install' can be found in the following packages
<rundll32> !ot maven
<designbybeck> ActionParsnip, says try apt-get install <selected package>
<designbybeck> I'm trying this while still in the Boot-Repair distro ActionParsnip ...shoudl I have live booted from 14.04?
<harry> cfhowlett: no i its old one, is it realted to ubuntu '14' only
<harry> i am booting it from PD BTW
<cfhowlett> harry pd?  what the deuce?
<wheatthin> so after a security kernel update, my intel hda sound card is no longer working, and pulse audio is showing dummy driver.. can someone help find out what's up?
<qin_> cfhowlett: pen drive?
<cfhowlett> qin_ ah, of course.
<qin_> did not catch the deuce, tho. cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> harry the one time I had this issue was when I converted my dell hackintosh back to dual boot = GPT unreadable by ubuntu.
<qin_> harry: Probably your partitioning sucks
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: so I dropped to root at boot and I couldn't add the user to sudo
<ddssc> ....
<cfhowlett> harry sudo fdisk -l    will list all partitions
<Guest63344> i discovered a flaw in the 14.04 lts version of ubuntu.. i could install updates by going to settings>details>install updates without even typing in my root password...
<cfhowlett> !bug|Guest63344
<ubottu> Guest63344: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wheatthin> ddssc, so boot up with a live ubuntu dvd and chroot into your main environment, and sudo gpasswd -a <username> sudoer   (I believe)
<harry> to run this query i have to have ubuntu installed first
<cfhowlett> harry run it from your pen drive
<cfhowlett> harry although you'll have to mount the HDD first
<Guest63344> i don't know which package is the cause... can someone help me
<rundll32> !maven
<llutz> wheatthin: "sudo" or "admin" are the groups needed
<wheatthin> hmm
<wheatthin> ActionParsnip, I went into the terminal, and typed alsamixer and it failed to load.. then I typed sudo alsamixer and it loaded.. Do I need to re-add myself to an audio group?
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: try the alsa dkms guide
<sl33k_> What does erase everything and install mean in boot menu?
<sl33k_> Which option to choose?
<cfhowlett> harry http://www.ubuntuask.com/q/answers-windows-7-ubuntu-install-uefi-gpt-partition-340837.html
<sl33k_> Upgrade from 10.04 to 14.04 ok?
<cfhowlett> sl33k_ server?
<adamw> hi, folks, quick check - does logging into askubuntu.com via launchpad work for anyone else? I can't get it to work either with my email (which is what I sign in to launchpad.net with) or what launchpad.net calls my "Launchpad id"
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: you will need t upgrade to 12.04 in between
<harry> summary : I installed win 7 yesterday deleted all previous drives (from previous win 7 ), total ~500GB space. Installed win 7 and used 200Gb to create three partitions including C drive and left 300GB untouched(neither created drive nor formatted it) . Now want to install ubuntu 14 alongside win 7 in that 300GB space(i don't want them to interact) and made my PD bootable. Tried to install but left with options "Install inside win 7" and 
<harry> Chose third option "Do something else" and saw remaining 300GB drive as unusable along with three other win drives
<adamw> oh, hrm, works with the 'launchpad id' with epiphany, not firefox. whee.
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip, delete all and install is sensible ?
<lucido> I get unetbootin: cannot connect to X server :0
<lucido> wuts wrong?
<ikonia> let me guess you've done something like sudo su
<ikonia> or sudo unetbootin
<lucido> ikonia, sudo
<ikonia> lucido: sudo ...what
<lucido> unetbootin
<lucido> ikonia, how do u know?
<ikonia> lucido: it can't connect to the graphical desktop
<trijntje> !silverlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<lucido> ikonia, never had a problem with that before
<sl33k_> Advice ?
<bazhang> lucido, for ubuntu? or debian
<lucido> bazhang, debian
<sl33k_> Will you chose encryption install?
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: i would, faster and you'll get a cleaner OS
<lucido> bazhang, sorry ubuntu 14.04
<rundll32> i want install ngnix, mariadb, python,php in my machine is there any software bundle fir that like lamp?
<dw1> rundll32: i found it better to install everything separately not use a bundle
<dw1> sl33k_: i would not do full disk ecryption maybe just the home dir if you htink your comp might be stolen :)
<Ari-Yang> !mpv
<harry> <cfhowlett> as u said, i loaded it from PD, and ran sudo fdisk -l, shows only drives in win 7, not the remaining memory (300 GB freespae not allocated in ein 7)
<cfhowlett> harry it's your partitioning scheme - I suspect GPT.
<Paradisee> what is "Remote control configuration" ?
<harry> so what could be the solution?
<cfhowlett> harry http://www.techpository.com/?page_id=701   http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/11/how-to-fix-mbr-or-damaged-partition.html
<cfhowlett> harry with, of course, the warning that such action may break your OS and require a reinstall.
<qin_> rundll32: lemp, not sure if tasksel have it.
<qin_> rundll32: oups, mariadb...
<xugang> 都是什么人
<bazhang> !cn | xugang
<ubottu> xugang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<harry> <cfhowlett> is it possible that both the systems don't see each others files like i can now (from ubuntu -> win 7 files)
<Paradisee> who could help me?
<ikonia> everyone
<Paradisee> i've just installed ubuntu on my laptop, but the desktop isnt running
<xugang> ／join #ubuntu-cn
<rose76> HELP
<rose76> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rose76> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<rose76> Setting up puppetlabs-release (1.0-7) ...
<rose76> dpkg: error processing package puppetlabs-release (--configure):
<rose76>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<unopaste> rose76 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<badluckbryan> I have a dumb question :$ ... when ssh is enabled on a linux box. What cipher algorithm is being use to transfer the data between client and server?  is it possible to use a different algorithm like twofish or serpent?
<xugang> 有点聊天室的感觉
<Guest46637> hello
<module000> badluckbryan: by default you get aes128/192/256
<rose76> help
<rose76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458123/
<rose76> ubuntu  10.04
<cloudy> Hi - I am trying to run unattended upgrades -  for the majority it works, but for PPAs I added additionally it doesn't. Any hints?
<Guest46637> what?
<module000> badluckbryan: you can change all that though, check "man sshd_config" and skip to the "Ciphers" section - you can set the default from there
<badluckbryan> thank you module000
<badluckbryan> :D
<badluckbryan> I was looking the sshd_config and didn't find anything there so that's why I was asking but yeah hehehehe forgot to check the man
<badluckbryan> module000, man sshd_config is not showing anything
<TerranceWarrior> Zorin 8.1 is based on Ubuntu. Multiple flash sessions after a certain time will freeze the operating system using Firefox ,leaving it hanging. Chrome, default in Zorin, uses it's OWN Flash like player. My summary and belief is that Zorin intercepts flash libraries after a certain time and crashes it, leaving chrome the only browser you can use in Zorin.
<badluckbryan> module000, tried also man ssh and man sshd
<module000> badluckbryan: what distro are you using?
<module000> badluckbryan: also...do you have openssh-server package installed? that's what provides the sshd_config manpage
<badluckbryan> module000, arch :$
<bazhang> TerranceWarrior, zorin is not supported here
<TerranceWarrior> bazhang: Are you a bot or just not listening?
<wheatthin> ActionParsnip, snd_hda_codec: module has bad taint, not creating trace events
<wheatthin> [   46.604421] snd_hda_controller: module has bad taint, not creating trace events
<badluckbryan> module000, I am in ubuntu since there is no one answering in the #arch channel lol
<wheatthin> in dmesg
<module000> badluckbryan: check for a package with 'doc' in it that matches openssl. also see https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Secure_Shell
<junka> i have formated a fat32 partition on a usb but i cant write on it from other pcs
<bazhang> TerranceWarrior, neither. try the zorinOS support channel. it's offtopic here
<badluckbryan> coooool :) I will ... thank you module000 I appreciate it
<Blue_Knight> badluckbryan: Welcome!
<TerranceWarrior> bazhang: i'm not looking for zorin support Moaky.
<citrusmorbidus> hello, could somebody helpme with this? http://i.imgur.com/fKRqib4.jpg
<dw1> citrusmorbidus: wait for the check to complete...
<dw1> citrusmorbidus: consider making backups of important files ASAP in case drive is failing
<BananaMan> what's the command to save powertop tunables?
<citrusmorbidus> dw1: it giveme another errors while is checking... im from a live cd right now. and a I cant access to the files, because the hard drive is encrypted.
<dw1> citrusmorbidus: did you let the check run to completion
<junka> i have formated a fat32 partition on a usb but i cant write on it from other pcs
<dw1> citrusmorbidus: try at terminal ecryptfs-recover-private
<citrusmorbidus> dw1: ok
<dw1> citrusmorbidus: it may find and mount your drive - not sure - never used it on full disk encryption just home folder encryption :/
<dw1> citrusmorbidus: ideally you will have recorded a 32 character passphrase when you installed
<citrusmorbidus> dw1: jeje is been a while since then... hope to remember.
<citrusmorbidus> Enter your MOUNT passphrase:  INFO: Success!  Private data mounted read-only at [/tmp/ecryptfs.i9Vg2BqR].
<dw1> citrusmorbidus: good to store such things on a google drive document or on dropbox or somewhere... :/
<citrusmorbidus> yeah!
<dw1> citrusmorbidus: nice
<wheatthin> grr this is irritating ;/
<dw1> citrusmorbidus: anyway after the check completed you should be able to boot it ?
<llutz> dw1: make sure to store it unencrypted in $some_cloud...
<citrusmorbidus> dw1: no, im gonna restart now to check that. and then comeback. thank you !
<wheatthin> ok.. any other suggestions? cause nothing is working ;/
<wheatthin> was just working a few minutes before I updated, so I know that's what's it.
<darkxploit> hello
<sl33k_> Which is super key?
<darkxploit> anyone having experience with bug report
<jkrx|afk> wheatthin: what stopped working?
<jkrx|afk> sl33k_: the key with the windows logo
<sl33k_> What is Hud on screen?
<jkrx> sl33k_: head-up display
<dw1> wheatthin: whats teh line before snd_hda_codec: module has bad taint
<dw1> wheatthin: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel ?
<dw1> wheatthin: and after the taint msgs, some hardware info?
<sl33k_> I think the dashboard is left side widgets?
<sl33k_> What could be head up display?
<dw1> wheatthin: put all audio related logs on a pastebin
<Heyyoo> Do anyone know if asrock b85 pro4 mainboard is supported with ubuntu?
<jkrx> sl33k_: HuD is usually connected to gaming. Its all the information on the screen
<citrusmorbidus> dw1: i fix it running fsck. thanks for your help man. im gonna do a big backup now jejeje.
<darkxploit> hello can anyone tell me how to transfer file from VPS to local using SCP
<dw1> citrusmorbidus: good idea :)
<dw1> citrusmorbidus: maybe look at smartmontools
<sl33k_> Which irc client is good ?
<darkxploit> sl33k_, try ircl
<sl33k_> I use xchat but find it tedious
<darkxploit> sl33k_,  or xchat
<sl33k_> Will try thanks
<Dhoni> hey guys
<dw1> sl33k_: smuxi is pretty good
<darkxploit> Dhoni, hello
<Dhoni> anyone use Vodafone 3G ?
<darkxploit> Dhoni, nooo
<Draconis> hi guys, I'm trying to install windows 7 as a guest in virtualbox, but I only have  a bootable usb of it. I tried using dd to copy the drive to a iso but virtualbox still fails to recognize it. Any ideas?
<jkrx> sl33k_: weechat if u want a slick terminal irc client
<Dhoni> darkxploit: how do you backup softwares in your computer ?
<Obhur> hello, does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<Dhoni> darkxploit: pen drive or dvds ?
<jkrx> Dhoni: pendrive/external harddrive
<jkrx> Dhoni: also a NAS
<jkrx> Dhoni: dvds are for ppl stuck in the past ;)
<Dhoni> jkrx: no DVDs ?
<darkxploit> Dhoni, i have create a facebook account private to me.. accessed by me only.. i have upload many stuffs there
<Dhoni> jkrx: but some guys say DVDs are reliable than hdd
<sl33k_> Thanks for the suggestions.. I would find something comfortable from those suggested
<darkxploit> Dhoni, as well as google drive and dropbox
<darkxploit> Dhoni, i also  have a vps
<sl33k_> Is there a way to not enter encrytion password after boot?
<jkrx> Dhoni: There is more security with harddrives specially if u keep the most crucial things on mirrored raid
<jkrx> sl33k_: not using encryption
<Dhoni> darkxploit: use vps to backup ? which vps provider you use ?
<darkxploit> jkrx, hey u got an idea how to transfer file from VPS to local  using SCP
<Dhoni> jkrx: so pen drives are better for backup ?
<designbybeck> Anyone try fixing GRUB in 14.04?... I keep getting: grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist
<darkxploit> Dhoni, i cant tell u for sucurity purpose on an IRC chat.. common
<jkrx> Dhoni: for smaller backups yes like documents and such
<Draconis> hi guys, I'm trying to install windows 7 as a guest in virtualbox, but I only have  a bootable usb of it. I tried using dd to copy the drive to a iso but virtualbox still fails to recognize it. Any ideas?
<sl33k_> Jkrx: i can opt out now?
<Dhoni> jkrx: i only have around 20GB of softwares , a 32gb pen drive would do the job for me ??
<sl33k_> jkrx
<jkrx> Dhoni: yes
<sl33k_> How do i access the file systems?
<jkrx> sl33k_: google remove encryption ubunutu and see
<darkxploit> Draconis, winblows
<jkrx> darkxploit: scp /some/local/file youruser@yourremoteserver:/remote/path
<jkrx> darkxploit: u mean like that?
<Dhoni> jkrx: will the pen drive be reliable , some say it has chances of getting corrupt
<darkxploit> jkrx, from server [VPS] to local [mypc]
<jkrx> Dhoni: there is always a chance for corruption but thats true about dvds too
<Dhoni> darkxploit: how many vpses do you own ?
<darkxploit> Dhoni, make ir a tarball
<jkrx> darkxploit: oh
<Draconis> darkxploit, well I need it for some legacy work activex crap
<Draconis> either way, there has to be some way to make a bootable iso from a bootable usb?
<Dhoni> jkrx: so i shud backup to pen drive and DVDs for reliability ?
<Draconis> only articles I find say to use dd but I don't believe that makes it bootable since the specs are different for iso/hdd
<darkxploit> Draconis, u can use the .ISO to boot directly on the vbox
<Draconis> I need to make the iso
<darkxploit> jkrx, any idea mate
<Draconis> I only have a bootable usb
<Draconis> how can I make an iso from that
<Dhoni> darkxploit: jkrx which is the best pen drive ?
<jkrx> Dhoni: for maximum reliabillity u should use a raid array but yea u can use both pendrive and dvd
<darkxploit> Draconis, no idea..
<jkrx> darkxploit: Im thinking
<jkrx> darkxploit: been sometime since I usen VPN and remote servers
<Dhoni> jkrx: Which pen drive brand is the best for backup for long term ? Transcend or Sandisk ?
<dracnoc> Draconis: dd if=/path/to/your/usb of=/path/to/wheveryoulike.iso
<darkxploit> Dhoni, jkrx this pendrive question is hard to answer.. lol
<jkrx> Dhoni: no idea I use sandisk tho
<jkrx> Dhoni: never failed me
<Dhoni> jkrx: nice
<Dhoni> jkrx: you dont use DVDs ?
<jkrx> Dhoni: nope
<Obhur> hello, does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<jkrx> darkxploit: have u tried filezilla?
<Dhoni> darkxploit: do you run VPN on your VPS ?
<Dhoni> jkrx: do you run VPN on your private VPS ?
<sl33k_> What does updating cache in software updater mean?
<Yelu> Obhur, you already did this, I'm sure => https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu 14.04 installation guide macbook pro
<genii> Obhur: Some more documentation on it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<junka> how do i change permissions?
<jkrx> junka: chmod
<junka> jkrx, i tried it did not work
<Obhur> thank Yelu
<Dhoni> does anyone know the use of VPN ?
<Dhoni> why do I need VPN ? any one can help me ?
<Yelu> Obhur, you're welcome
<llutz> Dhoni: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VPN
<sl33k_> jkrx could you tell the above question?
<darkxploit> jkrx, do u know how to use it.. since i dont have graphical interface on the server
<AgentDrTran> I use a VPN on a server what do you need to know
<junka> can i change permission of a partition? how?
<JoeyJoeJo> I've got a 2GHz multicore processor and when I watch /proc/cpuinfo, the cores jump between 800MHz and 2GHz. Is there a way I can lock them to 2GHz? Is there a reason I shouldn't do that?
<Draconis> dracnoc, Sorry just saw your reply. I tried using dd but virtualbox says it can't detect a bootable iso when I select it
<llutz> JoeyJoeJo: there is no reaso to lock it, why should the cpu "run  fast" (high power consupmtion) without need?
<aquarius> hi
<darkxploit> aquarius, hiiii
<JoeyJoeJo> llutz: I need it. I wrote a python script using the multiprocess library and I'm trying to make it run as fast as possible
<llutz> JoeyJoeJo: cpu will be stepped up if needed, and slowed down on idle-phases
<aquarius> i am from MOLDOVA you?
<dracnoc> Draconis: the if=/path/ should be to the raw device, i.e., /dev/sdc - not to where it's mounted, i.e., /media/usbdisk. does that help?
<darkxploit> JoeyJoeJo, may be u have to tweak ur systemctl.conf
<JoeyJoeJo> darkxploit: Thanks, I'll check that out
<llutz> JoeyJoeJo: either disable cpufreq or set governor to performance
<sl33k_> How to know what my software repository is?
<Draconis> dracnoc,  yes my complete command was something like sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=somefile.iso
<junka> how do i change the owner and permissions of a partition?
<dracnoc> Draconis: damn. there must be something getting in the way in VB. Sorry, can't help further. VMs aren't my thing
<Dhoni> anyone recently bought VPS ?
<AgentDrTran> yup
<Draconis> np thanks though
<Draconis> I have a feeling is because booting from isos is on a different sector than for hdd
<llutz> sl33k_: egrep -v '^#|^ *$' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}
<darkxploit> hii anyone can help me how to transfer/ copy a file from VPS [SERVER] to LOCAL [MY-PC] using SCP please
<llutz> darkxploit: man scp (scp user@host:/path/foo local/bar)
<darkxploit> llutz, user is the user of the server or local ?
<llutz> darkxploit: remote
<darkxploit> llutz, so its scp DNS: /path then
<llutz> darkxploit: man scp , read it
<darkxploit> llutz, its not working
<llutz> darkxploit: cat /etc/issue             says what?
<darkxploit> debian
<darkxploit> llutz, debia
<llutz> darkxploit: offtopic here, ask in #debian
<darkxploit> llutz, i mean ubuntu
<llutz> darkxploit: troll away
<OerHeks> man scp not working in debian :-D
<llutz> OerHeks: all my installations must be broken
<darkxploit> llutz, Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<llutz> darkxploit: sudo apt-get install openss-client
<darkxploit> llutz, on the server ? or local
<raub> make it openssL-client
<llutz> darkxploit: whereever you need scp and its man-page
<llutz> !ssh | darkxploit
<ubottu> darkxploit: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sl33k_> llutz: Does this look like latest? http://pastebin.com/Hh5GDmZL
<raub> llutz: of course I would think he should make sure he can ssh
<ldiamond> anyone know how to obtain the 32bit version of libp11-kit-gnome-keyring on 12.04 64bit?
<sl33k_> Do I have to periodically check it?
<sl33k_> How does webupd8 have their own repository?
<llutz> sl33k_: looks like normal trusty/14.04 sources
<junka> how do i change the owner and permissions of a partition?
<llutz> !permissions | junka
<ubottu> junka: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<darkxploit> ubottu, i dont use winblows
<ubottu> darkxploit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raub> sl33k_: you can have your own repository
<llutz> darkxploit:it is called indows, stop childish misspelling if you want to be take serious here
<llutz> taken*
<llutz> well, add a w
<darkxploit> llutz, why are u being so severe
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/libp11-kit-gnome-keyring/3.2.2-2ubuntu4.2
<llutz> ldiamond: install libp11-kit-gnome-keyring:i386
<ldiamond> llutz, unfortunately: Unable to locate package libp11-kit-gnome-keyring:i386
<sl33k_> How to I know if Eclipse in software center is indigo? Because I need indigo atm
<llutz> ldiamond: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<ldiamond> llutz, i386
<ldiamond> llutz, I guess I'll install it manually
<junka> i dont understand llutz :(
<junka> i tried chmod -R 777 and chown -R but nothing
<gr859> hello! im searching for a way to use a MIDI signal as a keyboard hotkey. Im sure this is possible. Anyone knows more?
<llutz> junka: a non-unix filesystem like ntfs/vfat? you need to use special mount-options then
<junka> llutz, yes it is FAT32
<llutz> !vfat | junka
<ubottu> junka: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ldiamond> llutz, Well, that doesn't work either... installing libp11-kit-gnome-keyring:i386 would break gnome-keyring, and
<ldiamond>  deconfiguration is not permitted
<OerHeks> ldiamond, page says >> Status: Deleted Failed SRU verification
<junka> llutz, it is mounted and i get read and write from my pc but not from other pcs
<jkrx> junka: then u need to set read write for other or add other pcs to a group that have the permissions
<llutz> junka: you have to use those optione like uid/gid/umask on the other pcs too
<junka> omg so boring, i have to do that to each pc?
<llutz> junka: wherever you mount that filesystem
<ldiamond> OerHeks, not sure how I'm supposed to get it then. Do I just get the binary and put it there?
<llutz> junka: most linux-systems should do it automatically i'd guess
<junka> i see llutz thanks
<OerHeks> ldiamond, it will sure break your system, why do you need that package anyway?
<ldiamond> OerHeks, wine needs it for some reason
<jkrx> ldiamond: havent followed this. What does wine need exactly?
<ldiamond> jkrx, /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so
<Armag3dd0n1> why is ubuntu power hungry?
<ldiamond> Armag3dd0n1, you probably should elaborate on that.
<Yelu> Armag3dd0n1, because Linux is pure energy.
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n1: you keep coming in talking about laptop battery life, nothing is going to have changed since the other day.
<Armag3dd0n1> yeah, sorry. i have done every tweka on ubuntu and the battery still isn't good on my laptop. im on windows now and its saying 7 hours where ubuntu was 5 hours
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n1: deal with it.
<Armag3dd0n1> no need to be so harsh
<Armag3dd0n1> :/
<daftykins> well when you keep coming in asking the same thing over a week, it gets pretty stupid, don't you agree?
<Armag3dd0n1> yes but ubuntu is suppose to be better?
<Armag3dd0n1> :/
<OerHeks> Armag3dd0n1, saying 7 hours? please keep the time, come back if it is over 5 hours :-D
<ldiamond> Armag3dd0n1, Ubuntu isn't more power hungry than windows. Have a look at the running processes.
<rvdv> What a operating system tells you, does not have to be true ...
<jkrx> ldiamond: desktop-file-utils
<jkrx> fontconfig
<jkrx> freetype2
<jkrx> gcc-libs
<jkrx> gettext
<jkrx> glu
<unopaste> jkrx you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Armag3dd0n1> LOL
<ldiamond> I think that was a failed paste.
<Armag3dd0n1> 8  hours now
<Armag3dd0n1> no tweaks on windows either
<OerHeks> those numbers still are an estimate, depends on what you do with it. yes you can keep your system 7 hours alive, not doing anything.
<Armag3dd0n1> im on irc on it lol
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n1: this channel is NOT for general discussion, either phrase a support question or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ldiamond> Armag3dd0n1, you don't need tweaks or anything
<rvdv> ha ... it's going up ... that has to be som magick windows voodoo
<loa> can't understand i try to use notify-send and use -u critical
<loa> but nothing changes
<sl33k_> Am I muted?
<Armag3dd0n1> nah im sorry but i must be doing something wrong :/
<loa> notification is always same.
<sl33k_> nope sorry to bother
<ldiamond> Armag3dd0n1, the fact that windows says you have 8hours left of battery doesn't make it true.
<jkrx> nope I was muted
<sl33k_> How does KDE compare to Gnome?
<ldiamond> sl33k_, kde uses QT and Gnome GTK+
<Armag3dd0n1> you're right BUT it was going down quicker on ubuntu
<jkrx> ldiamond: check ubuntus package page and see what dependencies wine has
<sl33k_> ldiamond: does gnome has larger mindshare?
<Armag3dd0n1> swear i must of installed ubuntu 50 times lol
<ldiamond> Armag3dd0n1, maybe you're doing more while on ubuntu?
<gegge87> hi. i have some problems with the audio on my asus with an hda-intel. Headphones ok, speakers muted. Tryed everything found on the web, still nothing
<jkrx> sl33k_: they dont compare except that both are full-fledged DEs
<Armag3dd0n1> nah i was on irc too
<ldiamond> Armag3dd0n1, installing once is enough.
<sl33k_> ubuntu is gnome and ku.. is KDE. riight?
<jkrx> sl33k_: yes
<ldiamond> yes, and lubuntu is lxde and xubuntu is xfce
<Armag3dd0n1> i kept installing stuff and not knowing how to remove them so i reinstalled ubuntu lol
<Armag3dd0n1> sorry i noob
<jkrx> ldiamond: soon to be lxqt
<OerHeks> notify-send test  --urgency=critical
<sl33k_> cool thanks for your response jkrx
<ldiamond> Armag3dd0n1, well, if you keep installing stuff then your battery will not last as long.
<jkrx> ldiamond: or are they keeping lxde?
<ldiamond> jkrx, didn't know that
<Armag3dd0n1> i only had xbmc, vlc, firefox and xchat
<Armag3dd0n1> brb
<ldiamond> Armag3dd0n1, stop relying on the battery indicator. Battery life will depend on your usage mostly. Ubuntu (or any Linux distro) is much better than windows if you ask me.
<sl33k_> are there any free graphic drivers?
<ldiamond> if by 'free' you mean you don't have to pay, all of them.
<ldiamond> if by 'free' you mean opensource, yes, they come with ubuntu
<sl33k_> Do you feel satisfied with the current graphics for computing? Are drivers only important for gaming purposes?
<gegge87> anyone could help with ALSA problems?
<sl33k_> ldiamond: hmm so ubuntu provides one out of the box. where can I find more about this?
<ldiamond> sl33k_, I always install the prop drivers because I tend to use some of the extra features. However, since nvidia started opening some of its architecture, the opensource drives have gotten much better
<sl33k_> good to hear your perspective ldiamond!
<ldiamond> sl33k_, what is your graphic card
<designbybeck> kernel panic - not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0 0)
<designbybeck> HP EliteBook Ubuntu 14.04 64bit I finally fixed the GRUB issue, but now Ubuntu will not boot... I get this: kernel panic - not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0 0)
<sl33k_> ldiamond: inbuilt one from intel I suppose
<sl33k_> sl33k@sl33k-laptop:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<sl33k_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<sl33k_> ldiamond: how about you? which one do you use?
<ldiamond> I have an Nvidia card so I use their drivers.
<sl33k_> cool stuff
<cyrildz_> Hey all :)
<cyrildz_> I'm trying to implement a c++  plugin ( a model) for qml
<cyrildz_> but I still get the " module xxxx is not installed" message
<cyrildz_> I don't where I should look now for a detailed tuto on this topic
<cyrildz_> I followed the Qt Doc but without succes
<HeyItsMe> hey
<sl33k_> I cant find my partitions and file systems after reinstall. Help?
<brianblaze420> overwritten?
<sl33k_> to me?
<sl33k_> I am not sure
<OerHeks> sl33k_, what does gparted tell you?
<sl33k_> OerHeks: would have to download.
<sl33k_> other alternative to check?
<OerHeks> fdisk maybe, if it is not an gpt disk
<sl33k_> OerHeks: this creates new partition I think? Could I check if my drives/partitions are lost?
<OerHeks> sudo fdisk -l # give a list of disks & partitions, copy it to paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> sure you know this basic info
<sl33k_> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458595/
<OerHeks> sl33k_, your previous install was encrypted disk + home?
<sl33k_> OerHeks: it was not encrypted.
<OerHeks> sl33k_, that is how i read it.
<sl33k_> OerHeks: Not sure if it was /home
<sl33k_> are those file systems lost beyond repair?
<OerHeks> sl33k_, as /root and swap were encrypted too, i guess your whole system was encrypted, a little tiny option during install
<OerHeks> recovery is impossible AFAIK
<Toph> i'm running ubuntu 13.10 and when suspended, i loose my connection to my router and am unable to reconnect without rebooting. Any idea what I can do to reconnect without rebooting?
<module000> sl33k_: you don't have the passphrase to unlock the disk?
<sl33k_> OerHeks: I opted to encrypt during fresh install.
<sl33k_> module000: I have. Where do I access these partitions if it can be assuming?
<sl33k_> I am perplexed atm. How many partitions do I presently have? Where is /home located?
<module000> sl33k_: you use cryptsetup (eg cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/your_encrypted_device unencrypted_device), and enter the key
<ramos> I'm trying to install 14.04 from  a flash drive. Can someone help me with this please?
<sl33k_> module000 thanks for the command. How do I know device name here?
<sl33k_> ramos: sure. update us where you are at the moment
<ramos> sl33k_, well I'm looking online but I don't see where I can just copy the iso to a usb flash and boot and install.   Allz I'm seeing are exe files
<rvdv> ramos:  what OS you are usinng to burn/put the iso on the USB drive?
<lucido> I cant start unetbootin unetbootin: cannot connect to X server :0
<lucido> why o why
<rvdv> exe files? ... windows?
<ramos> rvdv, I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<sl33k_> ramos: GUI method http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<rvdv> Then you can do a upgrade from there
<ramos> sl33k_, ok I'll check it out...Thanks bro!
<sl33k_> ramos: if you are 12.04 you can upgrade instead of install as rvdv suggested
<rvdv> sudo do-release-upgrade -d as I remember
<rvdv> or maybe without the "-d"
<sl33k_> ramos: install is recommended to those who are using unsupported versions iirc
<ramos> sl33k_, thanks...Does it matter if I have other stuff on the flash drive?
<rvdv> ramos if you really want to continue with a usb install, then all other stuff of the usb will be lost ... but as said .... you can just upgrade from 12.04
<rvdv> ramos: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<sl33k_> ramos: you have to format it before backing up the usb drive. But why don't you upgrade it from the terminal? rvdv dropped the command above supposedly
<ramos> sl33k_, I've been trying to upgrade from command line for the last 3 days.  I've been working others here and it seems as though I"ve got a mixture of 10.04 and 12.04 os's, which won't allow me access to the respsitories
<sl33k_> ramos: here is another method from direct command line. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Ubuntu Topic -> Command Line Interface
<sl33k_> You need to see what your usb is named? sudo dmesg | tail -20
<sl33k_> paste to pastebin
<bcessa> W
<rvdv> ramos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<misingnoglic> Hi, I'm on 14.04 ubuntu and my unity and dashboard just disappeared. I tried running ccsm but it gets stuck on loading icons, how do I fix this problem?
<jkrx> misingnoglic: what does the logs say?
<misingnoglic> jkrx: how do I read the logs? (I'm not too good at this)
<sazrom> hello ubuntu guys !
<jkrx> gedit ~/.xsession-errors
<jkrx> misingnoglic: or whatever text editor u have
<sazrom> jkrx: how you dude ?
<misingnoglic> Is there any way to open a terminal without ctrl+alt+f1 so I can copy that?
<jkrx> sazrom: what?
<jkrx> misingnoglic: ctrl + alt + t
<sazrom> jkrx: do you use linux or windows ?
<misingnoglic> Doesn't work for me -.-
<jkrx> sazrom: linux
<bazhang> !ot | sazrom
<ubottu> sazrom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jkrx> misingnoglic: well thats the default setting
<sazrom> windows
<misingnoglic> I didn't change any settings around, might be the same thing that's stopping unity from working
<jkrx> maybe
<sprung> Hello. I added the development version of the v4l drivers from launchpad, and upon running an apt-get upgrade which upgraded a number of packages, now my webcam doesn't work at all and detects a webcam that isn't even the correct model, a usb-SunplusIT_Inc_SPCA2082_PC_Camera-video-index0. I need some help undoing what i've done. The original reason why I did that was because the HipChat messaging client kept dropping my video chats after a few minutes.
<jkrx> misingnoglic: go tty and cehck the log
<jkrx> misingnoglic: maybe there is a BIG error that u might remember
<misingnoglic> jkrx: it says gtk warning cannot open display
<misingnoglic> when I open that log
<sprung> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<jkrx> misingnoglic: sounds like something important broke gtk
<jkrx> misingnoglic: or your drivers
<szronik> Okay, here's the problem I have. My Android phone isn't being recognized by the OS. Pinned it down to a kernel feature called USB OTG and found some posts where people had similar problems. It seems like this is a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1047527   Supposedly it's been fixed, but I'm running 3.14.3 and it isn't fixed. Now, I'd like to recompile the kernel with the feature disabled, but I get the following erro
<szronik> r: http://hastebin.com/itijeyuwib.hs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047527 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "12d1:1038 Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port - unable to enumerate USB device on port 1" [Medium,Fix released]
<jkrx> misingnoglic: what were u doing when it broke?
<jkrx> brb
<misingnoglic> jkrx: I closed my laptop, and then when I opened it there was only a staticy screen and my cursor so I hard reset it, and then this happened
<oal> What's the recommended way of getting ubuntu on a macbook pro retina? Download the +mac iso, repartition hard drive and install? I want to dual boot with OSX
<marsfligth> Hi, when will be offer the new LTS for upgrade the existing previous LTS (12.04)? In 'software update' I set 'upgrade only LTS versions' but I have two PC wit the 12.04.x LTS one in English and another one in Italian but until now I did not get any kind of offer. Have i to do it manually like 'apt-get dist-upgrade' or 'do-release-upgrade'. Anyway I'd prefer that is Ubuntu to offer it automatically. Thanks
<Beldar> marsfligth, In july
<bazhang> marsfligth, when it hits 14.04.1 in July
<marsfligth> Beldar, and bazhang Thanks for the precious informtions
<anon99999> How do I use gsetting to set a desktop background to a .gif file and have that file play as part of the background?
<jkrx> misingnoglic: sounds like hibernate failed
<Jordan_U> oal: Do you plan to actually burn the iso to a DVD, or do you plan to make a bootable USB?
<Seven_Six_Two> does anyone have a link to shuttleworth's keynote today? Is it available yet?
<oal> Jordan_U, bootable usb
<Jordan_U> oal: Then don't use the +mac iso.
<misingnoglic> jkrx: do you know how to make it back to normal?
<oal> Jordan_U, thanks for letting me know. Do I need refind, or can I just repartition the disk and choose to boot from the ubuntu partition at boot?
<jkrx> misingnoglic: can you check xorg.0.log?
<marsfligth> Beldar, and bazhang I have a shop where I insatall and reapair PC. Since the release of 12.04 LTS I intsalled many and I'd like to be ready when customers will call me for infos about the upgrade offered
<bazhang> http://sathisharthars.wordpress.com/2014/01/04/setting-a-animated-gif-file-as-a-desktop-background-in-ubuntu/ anon99999
<sl33k_> My usb drive is not detected? What could be the reason?
<Beldar> marsfligth, makes sense.
<jkrx> misingnoglic: grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<anon99999> thanks bazhang
<anon99999> I am going to read the link and see if it works
<carswell> @conectar 12754
<carswell> @conectar 123456
<sl33k_> Is encryption a problem for not detecting?
<R4v3n_> Have anyone tried tweak the config of fstab to mount a cifs share
<R4v3n_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1429532&page=4&s=f463912ab9da3df6449fc3b0f1403d1f
<anon99999> bazhang, Is there a native way to set .gif files as backgrounds in the newest version of Unity?
<sprung> Hello. I added the development version of the v4l drivers from launchpad, and upon running an apt-get upgrade which upgraded a number of packages, now my webcam doesn't work at all and detects a webcam that isn't even the correct model, a usb-SunplusIT_Inc_SPCA2082_PC_Camera-video-index0. I need some help undoing what i've done. The original reason why I did that was because the HipChat messaging client kept dropping my video chats after a few minutes.  1
<sprung> 4.04 x64
<Beldar> marsfligth, I bought my first computer at http://www.freegeek.org/
<carswell> @conectar 123456
<R4v3n_> im having some performance issues when i copy a iso file within nautilus
<bekks> R4v3n_: Definen "some performance issues" please.
<carswell> @execute ls-ln
<R4v3n_> bekks: i will send a picture one moment.
<misingnoglic> jkrx: excuse the crudity but this is the message - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8a49uSgciSMb2xZVU5lRFZKalk/edit?usp=sharing
<bekks> R4v3n_: Please describe your performance issues using words :)
<carswell> @execute 123456
<carswell> @execute 123456
<bazhang> carswell, stop that
<DJones> carswell: This channel is Ubuntu support,
<R4v3n_> bekks: 60 MB/s using mc and a cifs mountpoint
<R4v3n_> 70 MB/s using cp and a cifs mountpoint
<R4v3n_> 45 MB/s using Nautilus and a cifs mountpoint
<R4v3n_> 30 MB/s using Nautilus with its own samba client implementation
<shashuto1112> HI. I am facing alot of problems with vlc player on ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> R4v3n_: Expected values.
<Beldar> shashuto1112, This a ppa install or the ubuntu repos?
<R4v3n_> bekks: 4.7gb iso
<R4v3n_> gigabit network on nas but on client only 100mb ethernet
<OerHeks> 30MB/s is fast for samba :-)
<shashuto1112> @Beldar    ppa install
<bekks> R4v3n_: Then your clients cant copy faster than 12.5MB/s.
<bekks> R4v3n_: You are fine.
<R4v3n_> bekks: thx
<Beldar> shashuto1112, Tab complete nicks no @. PPA's are not supported here is all try the repos version after purging the ppa
<jkrx> misingnoglic: seems nvidia failed
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | shashuto1112
<ubottu> shashuto1112: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<shashuto1112> @Beldar i am using a 32 bit version of ubuntu 14.04. I did purge the ppa and installed the repos. But more problems were there in repos like lot of lagging. so i removed the repos and again put up the ppa.
<misingnoglic> jkrx: what can I do now
<Beldar> shashuto1112, Could this be a hardware limitations?
<jkrx> misingnoglic: I dont have a nvidia card so Im looking it up for u
<misingnoglic> thank you :)
<_ramok> hi
<jkrx> misingnoglic: jsut to be sure try lsmod | grep nvidia
<_ramok> if i run this command on the bash, nothing really happens: pkill -f ShopTransaction && sleep 5 && for i in {1..7}; do ./startLogWorker.sh; done    i thought the second one will run if the first one was successfull
<_ramok> what am i doing wrong?
<jkrx> ok misingnoglic try modprobe -r nvidia
<misingnoglic> lsmod | grep nvidia does nothing
<jkrx> misingnoglic: and the modprobe nvidia
<sprung> How can i find what the module is for /dev/video0 ? ever since i upgraded v4l with development drivers, it's displaying the wrong model. i'm trying to revert from the development version and my webcam won't work
<misingnoglic> jkrx: FATAL: module nvidia not found
<sprung> i want to blacklist the module but i don't know which it is
<jkrx> misingnoglic: did u try both commands?
<jkrx> misingnoglic: more importantly do u have an nvidia card?
<misingnoglic> The modprobe -r said usage lsmod
<misingnoglic> and without the -r gave that message
<shashuto1112> @ Beldar . Well really cant say it to be a problem. ( H/W limitation) . Other multimedia players are running very well, and the vlc is facing some other issues like sound is gone sometime. navigation is not working quite well.
<Rangdo> What's the compatibility of Gnome 3 with Unity? The only PPA I can find for the latest Gnome will break Unity.
<jkrx> misingnoglic: sounds like u need to reinstall your nvidia drivers for some weird reason
<sl33k_> My usb drive is not being detected. so is another flash drive.
<Beldar> sprung, outside the repos installs are not really supported here, however you may get help, you just have to have patience.
<sl33k_> How could I figure out the root cause?
<misingnoglic> I'm pretty sure my graphics card is nvidia
<airstrike> hi. how do i pipe 'aaa bbb ccc...' to a command and get only 'bbb ccc...'?
<Rangdo> shashuto1112: Have you checked you have the most uodated codecs?
<airstrike> assuming a string of unknown length
<Beldar> shashuto1112, Strange, not sure of any answer, generally this app seems to work, I use it ans we see very little not working of it here.
<Beldar> and*
<jkrx> misingnoglic: lspci | grep -i --color 'vga|3d|2d'
<shashuto1112> @Rangdo yes. I do.
<KGM70> misingnoglic, lspci | grep VGA, will tell you for sure
<Jordan_U> oal: With just a default install of Ubuntu you may need to hold option at boot to see Ubuntu as an option, though I haven't tried recently enough to be sure one way or another. Either way, you can always install refind later.
<shashuto1112> @Beldar yes. I was using it very well on ubuntu n13.10. Then i upgraded to ubuntu 14.04 and these were the problems that started.
<sazrom> can I install nginx server on ubuntu pc at home ?
<Beldar> shashuto1112, I would run a live 14.04 and see if the same thing happens, and try making another user as well to test.
<Jordan_U> airstrike: Are you trying to remove the first word of a line? It's not clear what "aaa" is supposed to represent. What is your end goal?
<Rangdo> sazrom: No reason why not. Configuration etc will need to be done. May I ask why? VPS are cheap these days.
<shashuto1112> @Beldar I did try the live 14.04 but lemme check by making another user. Thanks
<misingnoglic> jkrx: your command doesn't get me anythink but KGM70 's confirms I have a Nvidia
<sazrom> Rangdo: You own a VPS ?
<Beldar> shashuto1112, I never upgrade, I can fresh install and have everything the same in about 1/4 the time. We do see upgrade problems here at times
<jkrx> misingnoglic: reinstall nvidia drivers would be my advice
<misingnoglic> how do I do that
<sazrom> Rangdo: Should I get a cheap vps for that ?
<Rangdo> sazrom: Amazon, etc, all can get you one cheap. Amazon is free for the first year.
<sazrom> Rangdo: can you send me the link ? i cant find it
<jkrx> misingnoglic: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jkrx> check if u have any drivers installed
<Rangdo> sazrom: "Amazon AWS"
<sprung> How can i find what module is in use for /dev/video0 ?
<shashuto1112> @beldar I didn't had any extra drive to backup my data. so i ended up upgrading the O.S. Thnaks. I will try to again do a fresh install if the problem persist.
<sazrom> Rangdo: do you own vps ?
<sprung> i want to remove the following driver: /dev/usb-SunplusIT_Inc_SPCA2082_PC_Camera-event-if00
<sprung> how do i do that
<Rangdo> sazrom: Own? No. Use? Yes.
<Rangdo> What's the compatibility of Gnome 3 with Unity? The only PPA I can find for the latest Gnome will break Unity.
<sazrom> Rangdo: Is the VPS commercial ? You play with it ?
<Beldar> shashuto1112, That happens, personally I have 2, 2 terrabyte externals, on is clones backup etc, the other is a backup of it.
<Jordan_U> Rangdo: You can certainly play with GNOME3 from 14.04's default repositories without breaking Unity.
<Beldar> one is*
<Rangdo> sazrom: Minecraft server, and a private mud server
<sazrom> Rangdo: PM me the company from which you got your vps
<sl33k_> Where are firefox menu buttons? How to make the toolbar visible?
<Rangdo> Jordan_U: Not the latest? 3.12?
<Rangdo> sazrom: Amazon AWS
<Beldar> sl33k_, right click the top windows bar
<sazrom> ok Rangdo
<sl33k_> Beldar: jokes on me hah
<Rangdo> Jordan_U: I need to test the retina support (hi dpi)
<shashuto1112> @ Beldar . May be you could help me with one more problem. Everytime i reboot my computer, brightness level resets itself to maximum. I tried to change the brighness level file, I did, and still the problem is there.
<Beldar> sl33k_, If you have FF 29 there is a button top far right as well for other access
<shashuto1112> @Beldar I did checked the recent forums and find few people having the same problems. I did whatever suggestions were thh=ere as well. BUt still the same.
<Beldar> shashuto1112, All my ubuntu installs 14.04, 14.10 do the same, so did 12.04 and 13.10, not sure the answer. Mine just did/do not always open the same as closed is all.
<Beldar> not a big issue for is all
<Babin__> Hi,, why my apt-get update is not working? Any help please
<Beldar> for me*
<Beldar> Babin__, details?
<shashuto1112> @Beldar Thanks.  :)
<Beldar> Babin__, pastebin a update and dist-upgrade
<Beldar> !pastebin > Babin_
<ubottu> Babin_, please see my private message
<hillary> am un able to copy data to my flash disk cos it is read only. how can i come a bout it . ubuntu 12.04
<Scaled> Hey could someone please help me with ubuntu 14.04? I cannot get past login, it just displays my background image and none of my folders or applications load.
<Babin___> <ubottu> can you send that again please? I have login to other computer
<Beldar> !pastebin | Babin_
<ubottu> Babin_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Beldar> Babin___, ubottu is a bot we trigger it.
<Rangdo> hillary: Soketimes when ubuntu mounts a flash as read only it is because of a file system error on the flask disk. Have you run the disk diagnoaitics on it?
<hillary> kindly guide me how to run it
<Beldar> hillary, This a ext type partitioned usb flash?
<hillary> yes
<shashuto1112> <hillary> is it a new flash drive? Isn't it automatically mounted with read and write permission?
<sl33k_> What does sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-3 command do specifically the add-apt-repository part?
<Beldar> hillary, YOu just need to set the permissions.
<hillary> i have been using it all along
<hillary> how do i set permission
<Rangdo> sl33k_: quick answer, adds it to the list of software sources for auto updating
<shashuto1112> @hillary follow @Beldar comments. Just reset the permissions.
<shashuto1112> <hillary> sudo chmod device name
<sl33k_> Rangdo: are 3rd party repos reliable?
<Babin___> <ubottu> i have pasted it
<Babin___> <ubottu> please check
<Beldar> hillary, I have rarely used an ext type on a flash I just cheat with a gksudo nautilus go to usb right click properties and change permission. This can be done from the terminal, someone here knows that most likely.
<Rangdo> hillary: assuming not a user error like flicked the write protect switch, look at `dmesg` for filesystem error. fix with `fsck` if found.
<xMopxShell> hey, how best to troubleshoot "connect: Network is unreachable" when configuring ipv6?
<OerHeks> sl33k_, PPA's are not reliable as we have no influence on it, so you have no support here.
<rvdv> Babin___: ubottu is a bot
<Beldar> Rangdo, fsck for a file permission error?
<sl33k_> OerHeks: can I remove the repo after I install their software?
<Rangdo> sl33k_: impossible to answer, depends entirely on ppa maintainer
<rvdv> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Beldar> Babin___, I asked you to paste that
<Rangdo> Beldar: the drive is mounting read only, usually that is because of filesytem error. but i agree it could be permissions, imjust dont think it likely
<OerHeks> sl33k_, sure, but without updates things might break your system.
<Babin___> <ubottu> are you there?
<OerHeks> !ppa > sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_, please see my private message
<Beldar> Babin___, ubottu is not a person.
<Rangdo> it is since it's just passed the turing test, so we have to admit it :-)
<Babin___> <Beldar> I have pasted it. Please check
<Beldar> Babin___, you have to give us the url.
<sl33k_> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Babin___> <Beldar>http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458940/
<sl33k_> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sl33k_> How does | differ from > for shell scripting?
<Beldar> Babin___, I would change the repo in software sources, does this make sense?
<Rangdo> Babin___: That looks loke the mirror is down, use a different one.
<Rangdo> broken not down
<rvdv> Babin___: why you wwant to use a debian repo?
<Babin___> <Beldar> what to change in a repo?
<Aegir> Aegir heeft verlaten (Aegir quit)
<Beldar> Rangdo, Be careful on this channel, if someone is helping another, with no mistakes adding extra info can confuse the end user is all.
<SoulRaven> hello
<Babin___> <Beldar> I am trying to install reporting tool called foreman
<SoulRaven> plase help me, to configure vsftpd
<Rangdo> Beldar: You still believe that flash disk is  a permissions issue?
<Beldar> Babin___, not in the repo but change the repo
<SoulRaven> i have try this tutorial, http://alethotech.com/?p=309, but still i can't get to login
<SoulRaven> and i don't know why
<SoulRaven> anyone use vsftpd
<SoulRaven> ?
<skinux> For some reason, when I bring up dashboard, it has search box, but doesn't show any results
<Beldar> Rangdo, I don't believe anything without proof.
<Pencil_> hello
<Rangdo> Beldar: in  my experience, most times when ubuntu suddenly  mounts a usb flash or hard drive in read only mode, it because it's seen a file system error on it.
<Babin___> <Beldar> I have already added sources  echo "deb http://deb.theforeman.org/ wheezy 1.5" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/foreman.list echo "deb http://deb.theforeman.org/ plugins 1.5" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/foreman.list
<bekks> Babin___: Why do you use debian repos on Ubuntu?
<Babin___> <Beldar> Its my work computer.
<rvdv> Babin___: wheezy is DEBIAN stable at the moment ...
<rvdv> Not ununtu
<Beldar> Rangdo, Dude stop talking to me I don't care of your experience. I am concerned with how you use the channel giving solid advice, not opinions and posting the same or intruding on other help scenarios. ;)
<bekks> Babin___: Well. Good luck then.
<rvdv> ubuntu*
<glitch> Can I start a program on a specific user through /etc/init.d/?
<Babin___> <Beldar> I have replaced wheezy with trusty
<glitch> I want to a program to start on boot but not on root
<Beldar> Babin___, wheezy is debian, not a good idea.
<Sach_> Just upgraded to 14.04, but my wireless is not appearing.  How do I get it back?
<pavlos> Babin___, http://theforeman.org/manuals/1.5/quickstart_guide.html   use the ubuntu links to install
<bekks> Babin___: Which is invalid, according to http://deb.theforeman.org/
<Beldar> Sach_, run lspci and identify the wifi hardware to the channel.
<Rangdo> Beldar: I could say the same of you, I think you're more than likely wrong about the USB
<almagar> hello
<pavlos> hillary, can you plug another usb stick? does it mount RO or RW?
<Jordan_U> sl33k_: For basic usage, "|" pipes the output of one command (stdout) to the input of another (stdin), while ">" redirects stdout to a file. "echo hello, world | sed s/hello/howdy/ > /tmp/howdy_world.txt" will first send "hello, world" to sed, which will replace "hello" with "howdy", and then will direct sed's "howdy, world" to /tmp/howdy_world.txt . There is more to it than that, and if you want more detail / a more rigorous ...
<Sach_> Beldar: done. It's Broadcom BCM4311.
<Jordan_U> ... answer please ask in #bash.
<Beldar> !broadcom > Sach_
<ubottu> Sach_, please see my private message
<voix> Hello
<misingnoglic> jkrx: I just reinstalled all the drivers for nvidia but it's still not loading unity or the dash on reboot
<almagar> adiós, me voy
<Babin___> <Beldar> Please check this one.http://paste.ubuntu.com/7459018/
<sl33k_> Jordan_U: great answer. I ended up getting an idea on sed as well. thanks!
<jkrx> misingnoglic: that is strange indeed
<voix> m8 anyone knows how to install cyberghost?
<jkrx> misingnoglic: did u check that modules are being loaded and so on
<Jordan_U> sl33k_: You're welcome :)
<Beldar> Babin___, PPA's are not supported here, contacting the maintainers, or 3rd party developers is you option.
<Seramon> hi everyone
<Beldar> your*
<Seramon> erm... my terminal window is gone
<Beldar> Seramon, what does ctrl-alt-t do
<Seramon> i had uninstall my python
<Babin___> <Beldar> can you please atleat explain the problem?
<misingnoglic> jkrx: I don't know what you mean by that, I just uninstalled and reinstalled the driver
<Babin___> <Beldar> is it something to do with my securities and firewall
<jkrx> misingnoglic: grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Beldar> Babin___, You have a very messy problem, I can not even come close to a fix. I don't have the patience to help users that I have to explain every single thing multiple times, that is a personal issue is all.
<vlad_starkov> Question: How can I disable ufw/table to filter inter-bridge traffic? I tried "iptables -I FORWARD -m physdev --physdev-is-bridged -j ACCEPT" but it doesn't help.
<Babin___> <Beldar> Thanks for your help.
<Beldar> Babin___, No problem, If I could help, I would. ;)
<lifeforms> I accidentally deleted the 'linux-server' package while doing some sed magic to delete old kernels, can I expect badness to happen?
<misingnoglic> jkrx: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8a49uSgciSMdVd2QUdhelByd2c/edit?usp=sharing this is the error it gives
<Rangdo> Has anyone got pepper (flash) working on Firefox?
<Beldar> lifeforms, In trusty linux-server is a transitional.
<bsdbandit> anyone using kickstart with ubuntu linux
<bsdbandit> ?
<jrivero> quick question about launchpad: What would be the best way of reopening the bug in order to get an stable update? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtar/+bug/1315742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1315742 in libtar (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault on tar_extract_all in 14.04/1.2.20-3" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rymate1234> Hey how do I force ubuntu to use a resolution higher than my display?
<Beldar> lifeforms, Describing the exact install to the channel, might help, if you need more info. I do not have that even installed in the trusty release.
<Beldar> !xrandr | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<rymate1234> I have a 1024x600 screen and wish to display in 1024x768
<lifeforms> Beldar: thanks, this is 12.04 LTS; I just noticed that re-adding it suggests the new kernel, so I think if I'll do that, I'll be fine :) thanks!
<Beldar> lifeforms, Cool, it's there to tweak till it bricks, hehe. ;)
<lifeforms> I don't know if anyone has an account on askubuntu.com that has enough power to edit, but the top answer on http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu-or-free-sp has a very dangerous sed...
<jkrx> misingnoglic: dont know what those slots do
<lifeforms> the sed command is trying to find all linux kernels older than the current one, but it matches 'linux-server' as well, which is probably not intended...
<misingnoglic> jkrx: any idea how to find out?
<jkrx> misingnoglic: fb0 is apparently the framebuffer drive
<Beldar> lifeforms, I just use ubuntu tweak for kernels...etc, however I know the cli method to purge the kernels.
<woof-woof> !remaster
<jkrx> misingnoglic: so thats the real problem now how to solve it
<Beldar> woof-woof, 3rd party and not running anymore I believe.
<woof-woof> ?
<lifeforms> Beldar: looks cool :) this is a server box that I'm experimenting with though
<Beldar> lifeforms, Ah, if you have no X the terminal is the tool.
<rymate1234> Beldar: thanks I'll look into it
<jkrx> misingnoglic: do u have access to a web browser?
<Sach_> Beldar: when running the commands for the b43 driver, I get the error: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Beldar> rymate1234, xrandr has  some options worth trying I believe.
<Beldar> Sach_, YOu have the software center open, or another install app like synaptic?
<Sach_> Beldar: just Terminal and Firefox.
<deadmund> Sach_: Beldar Sometimes the lock file is left behind if some apt process crashes.  If you're sure there is no other package manager running, just delete that file
<Beldar> Sach_, Did you stop an install while it was running?
<Beldar> deadmund, Really wow, lol.
<Sach_> Beldar: no.  but I did force shut down earlier when the upgrade prompted a reboot.  The computer froze which is why I did a force shut down
<BananaManLinux1> what's the link to make an ubuntu suggestion?
<deadmund> Beldar: sometimes :)
<deadmund> Sach_: That is exactly what left the lock file behind :P
<Beldar> Sach_, Try running sudo apt-get -f install
<rymate1234> I got an error http://i.imgur.com/VG9YmkAh.jpg
<BananaManLinux1> what's the link to make an ubuntu suggestion?
<u0xee> hello
<deadmund> Beldar: I think all the various apt programs check the lock before they do anything (even -f) but I'm not sure.
<deadmund> u0xee: hi
<Sach_> Beldar: it produces the same error
<shashuto1112> Sach_ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock                   remove the lock file then.
<Pici> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Beldar> deadmund, Just for the record I have spent years here, and over 12000 posts on the ubuntu forums, I'm not a noob, nor do I need help here. I started on open source, and have been using it for about 7 years.
<Sach_> Beldar:  http://pastebin.com/BNkcGvEe
<genii> BananaManLinux1: There's no link. Just pm the bot something like: factoidname is whatever the factoid should be    ...and it gets sent automatically
<genii> BananaManLinux1: Oh, apologies, mistook "ubuntu" for "ubottu"
<BananaManLinux1> lol
<shashuto1112> Sach_ also from the cache directory sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<shashuto1112> @Beldar hey, can it be solved with deleting the lock file?
<shashuto1112> I mean the problem of Sach_
<Beldar> shashuto1112, Genrally yes, however we do have a broken update here, so the -f install would be run after the delete.
<Beldar> upgrade*
<Rick_> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. can someone explain me this error please?
<Beldar> Rick_, pastebin the error.
<Sach_> Beldar: so how do I get the -f install to run if it gave the error?
<shashuto1112> @Beldar Don't mind. Its a a ubuntu related question but where r u from? like country
<Rangdo> deadmund: please dont let a few idiots put you off contributing :-)
<misingnoglic> jkrx: sorry computer freaked out while trying another solution
<misingnoglic> did you find anything else I can try?
<Beldar> Sach_, You might just reboot and see if that clears it, the delete as suggested is okay, before trying the -f install. You mention a upgrade problem and a reboot, finishing that upgrade is the first priority.
<jkrx> misingnoglic: found a page describing different kinds of solution
<jkrx> misingnoglic: have u tried setting kernel parameter nofb?
<misingnoglic> I have not, how do I do that
<Rick_> gpg --keyserver [name of keyserver] --recv-keys [keyhash] is this command valid in ubuntu? I have a hash keys, it has pub, sub keys there which one is to use
<Sach_> Beldar: makes sense.  However, every time I try to shut down/reboot, it hangs on the Ubuntu 5 dots just prior to shut down
<jkrx> u add it at the end of kernel line in grub.conf
<jkrx> misingnoglic: u add it at the end of kernel line in grub.conf
<designbybeck> UBUNTU 14.04 HP EliteBook does not boot: kernel panic - not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0 0)
<OerHeks> Sach_, do you have softwarecenter open while doing this in terminal?
<misingnoglic> jkrx: can you elaborate?
<Sach_> OerHeks: no, I dont
<genii> BananaManLinux1: As for your original question... if you have a suggestion for something related to a specific package in Ubuntu, the usual method is to file a bug report against that package with a title like "Feature Request" or "Wishlist" or similar, then make your case for the change you'd like to have inside the bug report.
<jkrx> /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Beldar> Sach_, In this situation for me I ask myself, do I spend the time fixing this or just do a fresh install, time is the key for me.
<jkrx> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-20-386 root=/dev/hda5 ro nofb
<jkrx> that line in there
<OerHeks> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jkrx> misingnoglic:
<Beldar> OerHeks, Thanks.
<Rick_> gpg --keyserver [name of keyserver] --recv-keys [keyhash] is this command valid in ubuntu? I have a hash keys, it has pub, sub keys there which one is to use?
<Sach_> Beldar: I did a fresh install 70mins ago.  Are you suggesting a repeat?
<Beldar> Sach_, see that aptlock bot info
<shashuto1112> Sach_ Try to shutdown from the terminal. It saved me twice.
<misingnoglic> jkrx: I found grub.cfg, is that the same thing?
<jkrx> ah yea sorry
<jkrx> cfg is correct
<Beldar> Sach_, I did not know this was a 70 min fresh install, or do I know much more to be honest. A locked apt is basic stuff and we are unable to even get that done
<misingnoglic> jkrx: it says i dont have permission to edit that file
<Beldar> Sach_, try this command from the bot  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a  then run a update and then the -f install to start with.
<misingnoglic> (Also at the top it says don't edit the file if that means anything)
<Seramon> er... why is it that i can't find my terminal or firefox even though i've just installed it?
<Beldar> Seramon, What release and desktop?
<linagee> what is "Ubuntu MOTU developers"?
<Seramon> ubuntu?
<jkrx> misingnoglic: u need to use sudo
<misingnoglic> can I do that not in the command line?
<linagee> Seramon: ubuntu is like debian on steroids
<Pici> linagee: Masters of the Universe.  The developers who manage Ubuntu's Universe repository.
<rww> ubottu: motu | linagee
<ubottu> linagee: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Beldar> Seramon, hit the super key to open the dash, or the left wall to show the panel.
<linagee> rww: thanks
<shashuto1112> Seramon, did you try the shortcut for the terminal.???
<Seramon> my left panel is there
<Seramon> the shortcut works
<Beldar> Seramon, tyoe the app in the dash you want
<Seramon> but i can't find it under the desktop search
<user123321____> I think I have observed that after turning off my laptop from Ubuntu OS, the LED bulb for LAN in my ADSL router still glows, whereas I didn't notice it when I shutdown from Windows, any ideas?
<BananaManLinux1> what makes you choose ubuntu over other OS's? aimed at everyone. :)
<Beldar> !ot  > BananaManLinux1
<ubottu> BananaManLinux1, please see my private message
<misingnoglic> jkrx: can I open it from the GUI with sudo? I type out that command by hand
<shashuto1112> seramon if the shortcut works then right click on that icon and select Add in Launcher. That's it.
<misingnoglic> **I'd rathe rnot
<BananaManLinux1> oh okay my bad sorry
<jkrx> misingnoglic: use nano in terminal
<jkrx> misingnoglic: its easy
<misingnoglic> I can't open the terminal with ctrl+alt+t though, and the ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't allow pasting
<Beldar> BananaManLinux1, heh no biggie, this is support the offtopic channel is a good chat place, if you lower your IQ to about 70-80
<jkrx> misingnoglic: sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg when u are done editing u close with ctrl+x
<jkrx> misingnoglic: no need to paste
<Seramon> sorry Beldar, where's the dash you are talking about?
<jkrx> misingnoglic: just find the line I told u about and write nofb
<Beldar> Seramon, the dash should show if you hit the super key.
<misingnoglic> OH ok
<Beldar> the windows icon key
<shashuto1112> @beldar Hey. I installed the repos vlc. and now i have a new problem. If i use Ctrl+ right arrow to forward, then i lose the sound completely until i do Shift+ arrow to forward it a little more. Did you come across this problem anytime?
<Seramon> oh, that's the one i'm talking about. it keeps telling me no items matches my search but when i type in ctrl + alt  + T, the terminal comes out
<utopian> Hi every1 there is a mistake in the topic the url says ubottu and not ubuntu
<Seramon> now i just installed firefox but i can't find it
<Beldar> shashuto1112, No, I'm surprised you are, vlc has most codecs, but have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pici> utopian: the topic is correct.  The Ubuntu IRC team owns ubottu.com
<DaveyG> Hi all. Wonder if someone could help me out. I would like to be able to run my bash script from any directory within a ubuntu cli. Is this posibnl
<Beldar> just a guess really shashuto1112
<DaveyG> posible google wont help me?
<utopian> Add it to your search PATH
<utopian> google this: help bash export PATH directory
<misingnoglic> jkrx: I can't find any mention of the word kernel in the file
<jkrx> misingnoglic: Ill be afk now but reboot when u have edited that line. I hope that fixes it
<Seramon> i can open it from terminal though. is something wrong with my dash?
 * afk jkrx
<jkrx> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-20-386 root=/dev/hda5 ro nofb
<jkrx> misingnoglic: linux       /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-20-386 root=/dev/hda5 ro nofb
<DaveyG> okay will do thank you utopian
<DexterF> hi
<misingnoglic> I cannot find that line in the file
<k1l_> !away > jkrx|afk
<ubottu> jkrx|afk, please see my private message
<DexterF> anyone know of a ppa that has linuxtv drivers?
<Beldar> !ppa > DexterF jsut a heads up
<ubottu> DexterF, please see my private message
<shashuto1112> @ Beldar yes i didthe  ubunut erstricted-extra. Fine. Thanks. Now i think i should completely go for a fresh installation or look for another player as powerful as vlc
<designbybeck> I saw on one post to try to change GRUB to your drive like "/dev/sda5" instead of the UUID... Here is what mine looks like: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=71207
<designbybeck> Should both of those uuid's be the same?
<designbybeck> I get a kernel panic currently
<designbybeck> kernel panic - not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0 0)
<Ben64> designbybeck: when did you start getting that problem, what did you do before
<Beldar> designbybeck, sudo blkid shows the UUID, not sure of your issue flashing the edit on the grub menu
<Beldar> flashing=showing*
<designbybeck> Ben64, this is a HP EliteBook laptop that has been dual booting Linux and Win 7 for a few years
<misingnoglic> Can anyone else help me? For some reason after I closed my laptop my nvidia graphics card drivers stopped working and now on reboots unity/the dash don't load and ccsm freezes on loading icons
<designbybeck> Ben64, we just upgrade/clean install everynow and then, so I was going to put her on 14.04, it did have LinuxMint 14KDE on it
<designbybeck> Ben64,  I just did a clean install, had aproblem with grub and nothing would boot, but I fixed that and now windows will boot, but not Ubuntu
<Ben64> designbybeck: check the md5 of the iso, re-write it, and reinstall
<designbybeck> Beldar, Ben64 I've tried most "SOLVED" I could fine on this issue, nothing has seemed to work. I've booted off a Live USB, chroot, ran updates and such, reinstalled grub that way, that was after I had done boot-repare
<designbybeck> It installed correctly and I've used that ISO on another system Ben64
<designbybeck> wouldn't that mean it is working correctly Ben64
<Ben64> if it can't boot i'd have to say it didn't install correctly
<designbybeck> We've always had lil' odd things with this HP Elitebook, but this sucker is FAST. Did the faster 14.04 install i've seen thus far
<designbybeck> Ok Ben64  I'll give that a go at this point
<designbybeck> Now that I know how to fix grub the manual way if I need! ;) spent all morning learning that
<Beldar> designbybeck, I would agree with Ben64 but they have a bigger skill set by far. I would see if supergrub boots it if it were me, if not follow the others advice.
<BananaManLinux1> is there a command to check how long my system has been on it's battery? ubuntu 14.04?
<designbybeck> Boot-repair works in most all cases I've ever needed, just not today
<Beldar> designbybeck, You save the bootinfo summary url?
<shashuto1112> BananaManLinux1, No. as far as i know.
<BananaManLinux1> powertop shows the watt output and battery time left but not how long it; been on it :(
<designbybeck> And checksum was correct Beldar Ben64
<designbybeck> not at that time Beldar
<OerHeks> BananaManLinux1, terminal: uptime
<erle-> is it normal that .dbus in home folder is owned by root?
<Beldar> designbybeck, Ah, always save that url, that is a lot of pertinent info, if no changes are made after.
<Ben64> erle-: no
<erle-> erle-, it is a new virgin home folder with only unity used
<BananaManLinux1> oerheks; does that show all uptime or battery?
<OerHeks> BananaManLinux1, no, not sure that time is logged somewhere
<BananaManLinux1> power but it shows seconds
<BananaManLinux1> :/
<erle-> Ben64, how to change it? remove? change owner?
<Ben64> erle-: you can change owner. and be more careful with what you run with sudo
<OerHeks> Ben64, in my /home/  it is owned by root:toot too
<designbybeck> Beldar, on install when setting up the bootloader should go on sda and not sda5 correct?
<Ben64> OerHeks: i checked all my computers, they're all owned by my user(s)
<Beldar> designbybeck, Yes if a msdos mbr set up and sda is the HD.
<designbybeck> Beldar, yes I believe that would be the case, ok
<murosai> i need to do some data recovery from a harddrive, any idea how can i search for text pattern on this hard drive?
<Ben64> murosai: could do grep, but thats wildly inefficient.
<Beldar> designbybeck, Never been a got table here right?
<Beldar> gpt*
<murosai> well i can't grep because the filesystem is broken
<murosai> just need something more low level
<Ben64> uh, grep doesn't need a filesystem
<DEADB33F> Is it possible to use different subpixel rendering methods on different displays?
<designbybeck> don' t think so Beldar
<Ben64> murosai: anyway, you should try photorec or something, but text is very difficult to recover
<DEADB33F> I have one LCD monitor (RGB), one 3LCD projector (seperate R,G,B panels. The default subpixel rendering obviously looks awful on the projector.
<Beldar> designbybeck, So the install has had a kernel panic since the install?
<designbybeck> correct Beldar since a new install, and I did notice this the first time I installed, but now I'm getting this again......An attempt to configure apt to install additionhal packages from the CD failed
<linagee> what is a Utopic Unicorn?
<llutz> linagee: you'll see in 5 months
<designbybeck> it is hooked into a ethernet port Beldar and booted from a USB Ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<linagee> llutz: Utopic is quite an odd adverb
<linagee> ahhh... "Seeming to originate in utopia"
<Beldar> designbybeck, you would have to chroot from the cd to affect the install. I would try a lighter install pae free, hehe, like lubuntu, and add the de needed. As suggested if it does not work from the start installing again may be the best option. I have seen good md5summed iso's fail personally.
<designbybeck> Beldar,  is this a bug?... When I tried the Boot-Repair, it took me to the sources.list and said I needed to enable something
<Joost`> Is there a 'common' method I can use to make my (C++) program recognise ubuntu has woken from suspend? does it get a signal of some sort?
<shashuto1112> lineagee, why dont you yourself suggest the name for the upcoming ubuntu versions. Atleast u will not feel its oddness.
<designbybeck> Beldar, ah..that good ol' pae, I did see something about that when I tried to chroot and run updates on the install I had done previously, It said it couldn't install that linux-image or something
<llutz> linagee: isn't it  an adjective, not an adverb? at least quite common in german-language, but offtopic here
<linagee> shashuto1112: I tried
<linagee> llutz: er, adjective, yes
<utopian> Yes, please update your kernels.There has been many important security updates recently. You can view http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ for more technical information!
<Beldar> designbybeck, Hard to tell without more detail, you trying to hit the repos from the cd, if so you would tick it off in software sources and run a update.
<shashuto1112> lineagee try harder next time. LOL
<llutz> linagee: waiting for anarchic aardvark...
<wad> Is there any way to remap a key? shift-space inserts a non-ASCII character, "unbreaking space". Trouble is, when I type fast, I often get those characters. I'd like SHIFT-space to ALWAYS emit a regular space.
<wad> ASCII 32 please.
<Beldar> llutz, lol, I will use that in a grad paper somehow.
<designbybeck> ok how about xubuntu Beldar and then I do the DE? or does it have to be lubuntu?
<llutz> Beldar: hurry up, 17.10 is coming
<wad> According to [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1483915] there should be a KEYBOARD->LAYOUT->OPTIONS checkbox that can fix it, but that is an old page.
<Beldar> designbybeck, No, I believe xubuntu is pae free as well. I thought a install with the pae would not even install in a computer that wont run it though. Seemed like a method to trick you to reinstall, hehe. ;)
<BananaManLinux1> erm, sorry but when is the new 14.04 coming? can;t seem to find anything.
<wad> I can't find that option on my 13.10
<designbybeck> Beldar, tricky they are!
<Beldar> llutz, May come before the degree, if I ever get there, lol.
<designbybeck> So Beldar does it need to be 32bit or can i go with 64bit?
<airstrike> JordanJ2: yes, remove the first word of a line
<airstrike> Jordan_U: yes, remove the first word of a line
<airstrike> JordanJ2: sorry, nevermind
<designbybeck> Beldar, it has 4GB ram
<Beldar> designbybeck, The computer would have to be 64 bit, depends on your use really, the 64 bit is a bit more busy.
<morph__> can anyone verify if my fstab file is ok?
<morph__> http://pastebin.com/tnJd8Y5a
<morph__> i accidentally over wrote my old one and i wanna make sure this is okay before i restart
<designbybeck> Beldar, its an i7pro 4GB RAM 200GB SSD
<Beldar> designbybeck, I use the 64 bit with 3 gigs ram a a dual core older toshiba
<Beldar> nice set up, I have a ssd as well, that helps
<Beldar> My toshiba is listed as 32 bit max 2 gigs ram, i's 64 and uses 3 gigs ram
<designbybeck> yeah it does! ..Ok thanks for the help thus far Beldar , I'll download and try out the other one, and then when I'm ready I juse install ubuntu-unity-desktop ?
<Beldar> designbybeck, Sure, that is not a pae issue computer that new is all.
<Sach_> Beldar: I've just done a fresh install.
<Beldar> Sach_, So what's up with the broadcom, I have never had one, so the link I gave you originally is all my help there.
<kchengue> hi
<kchengue> anyone know how activate trim on ubuntu 12.04
<kchengue> ??
<Sach_> Beldar: if you dont mind, can you provide it again as it was lost in the reinstall.
<Beldar> kchengue, I use this link for ssd's https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<Beldar> !broadcom > Sach_
<ubottu> Sach_, please see my private message
<Sach_> Thanks Beldar
<kchengue> Beldar, thanks i check this
<beefman> anyone gotten php5-fpm to work w/ apache2 on ubuntu 13?
<Beldar> kchengue, If you have ubuntu all in one partition, no separate home this command trims, sudo fstrim -v /  you can set up a cron from the link though.
<beefman> i'm with this guy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/429598/ubuntu-13-10-install-php-fpm-with-apache-2-4
<kchengue> Beldar, ok, but i have a hybrid disc
<beefman> apache correctly serves html but whitescreens on php w/ nothing in the error log
<Beldar> kchengue, Hybrid, this a part ssd and spinning?
<kchengue> Beldar, yes
<pikachuza> hey all
<Beldar> kchengue, Ah, that link is for a fully SSD HD, so I'm not sure on a trim with a hybrid, or if even needed.
<kchengue> Beldar, i try to use a ssd part how a flash cache
<pikachuza> anyone here using the ubuntu sdk?
<Beldar> pikachuza, This associated with android or touch?
<irreverant> Those galaxy tabs 4.0 are running SELinux; that's pretty cool
<irreverant> Whatever happened to the Ubuntu Edge phone?
<pikachuza> Beldar: I am trying to find out more about the difference between lenses and scopes
<pikachuza> so more desktop at this point
<Beldar> pikachuza, Ah, just detail what you can in the form of the question to the channel.
<irreverant> pikachuza what are you talking about?
<sudormrf> daftykins, YOU AGAIN!
<DoYouKnow> how do I get b43 firmware working for 14.04 (the easiest way)?
<triamore> pikachuza: Wow, the ubuntu SDK docs are really, really bad.
<DoYouKnow> I can't fricken figure this out
<DoYouKnow> how many times do you have to change the process?
<Monotoko> triamore, you're free to contribute
<triamore> Monotoko: Understood!
<triamore> Monotoko: My main issue is the question asked by pikachuza interested me, so I am trying to understand the difference between a lens and a scope, and the documentation doesn't appear to actually define how the OS UI is supposed to work (from the user's point of view) hence they don't define exactly what a lens is
<MannerMan2> Can I trigger "suspend" from command line?
<triamore> Monotoko: And this looks like it requires specialised knowledge to document
<jamesc> MannerMan2: does the command suspend work?
<pikachuza> triamore: yeah it also looks like lenses are done in python and scopes in C++ only :(
<DexterF> how do I compile modules for a kernel  that is not booted yet before rebootig?
<pikachuza> triamore: so you got to use two languages to produce something.
<DexterF> +n
<DoYouKnow> it locked up my pc when I tried to run the extracted firmwar
<MannerMan2> jamesc, klicking suspend in unity does nothing, trying suspend from commandline then
<bekks> DoYouKnow: you dont run firmware, it gets loaded by a kernel module.
<BananaManLinux1> what's the most lightweight ubuntu desktop?
<OerHeks> triamore,  Scopes are search backends for the lenses.
<triamore> pikachuza: Well that's normal I think these days, especially with "web". You'll need javascript for the browser.
<DoYouKnow> yes, when I did modprobe b43 my pc hard froze, bekks
<bekks> So which firmware file did you use then?
<DoYouKnow> http://bagustris.wordpress.com/2014/03/02/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-on-macbook-pro/
<DoYouKnow> http://www.lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz
<DoYouKnow> I have a dell xps m1530
<triamore> BananaManLinux1: fluxbox or openbox, but most say those are too minimal, and LXDE (Lubuntu) is popular
<pikachuza> beldar: I suppose my first question is. Where are there docs for developing a lense. Can this be done with html5/javascript? I understand scopes are only c++ a the moment.
<shtrwlf> Xubuntu is light.. especially with compositing disabled
<DoYouKnow> but it uses the same chipset
<BananaManLinux1> which one would help with laptop battery?
<BananaManLinux1> :p
<MannerMan2> jamesc, Hm it just gives me a blinking prompt
<BananaManLinux1> sorry for all the questions
<DoYouKnow> but it's really too much work for a livecd
<bekks> DoYouKnow: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<DoYouKnow> so I gave up on it at this point
<MannerMan2> Guess I have to do it the old fashioned way, GN everyone
<Beldar> pikachuza, Not sure, never messed around there.
<triamore> pikachuza: Is there an #ubuntu-dev or #ubuntu-devel?
<shtrwlf> lubuntu or xubuntu are prob what youre looking for.. turn down brightness and put dark theme /background to save batteries
<Pencil_> Is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without losing all my data and files ?
<bekks> Pencil_: Sure, backup everything.
<woof-woof> xubuntu is getting not lighter every release, try lubuntu...
<BananaManLinux1> will i lose the power statistics ubuntu haS? i really like it.
<woof-woof> source: experience
<pikachuza> triamore: not sure . Would be great if there was :)
<jerknextdoor> can anyone tell me the boot option i need to use for installing ubuntu on a highDPI screen?  this installer is killing my eyes and google is failing me.
<shtrwlf> ya I like to customize any version I get using apt-get anyway
<Pencil_> exit
<Pencil_> quit
<unholycrab> this is awesome! its the exact version of the package i need https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/redis-server/+build/5855661
<BananaManLinux1> lol
<triamore> jerknextdoor: I have the same problem. If you find out I would also be interested.
<unholycrab> except, i need a .deb download link?
<woof-woof> BananaManLinux1: no sorry, this is place to ask :P
<jamesc> MannerMan2: try pm-suspend
<unholycrab> how can i download a .deb for this? https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/redis-server/+build/5855661
<Monotoko> unholycrab apt-get install redis-server?
<shtrwlf> xubuntu is a lighter version of ubuntu without unity but still has a lot of good packages, i havent tried lubuntu lately
<unholycrab> Monotoko: thats not going to install 2.8.8-1! ^_^
<k1l_> unholycrab: get his PPA https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/redis-server/
<bekks> shtrwlf: xubuntu is ubuntu minus unity plus lxde.
<bekks> shtrwlf: xubuntu is ubuntu minus unity plus xfce :)
<shtrwlf> :P
<bekks> shtrwlf: lubuntu is ubuntu minus unity plus lxde
<shtrwlf> lol
<Sach> Having trouble getting wireless to work after upgrade to 14.04. Using Broadcom 4311.
<unholycrab> aweosme, k1l_
<triamore> xubuntu isn't all that light weight
<triamore> xubuntu is lighter than unity
<gabeio> or lubuntu
<irreverant> Have any one of you had very much success as a reseller?
<shtrwlf> Unity is... um..
<triamore> irreverant: reseller of what?
<irreverant> I have some reseller questions I'd really like answered.
<Beldar> !ot > irreverant
<ubottu> irreverant, please see my private message
<triamore> shtrwlf: the future
<irreverant> Ubuntu software on machines.
<triamore> you mean ubuntu apps?
<murosai> i wonder if there is a way to grep a huge binary file while also displaying progress
<bekks> murosai: no
<unholycrab> oh theres no .deb because there were no resulting files from the build
<marconiunion> how do I install in Linux something like docker in such a way that it automatically has root privs , so I don't have to type sudo docker every time I run it ?
<unholycrab> so that page is useless
<battleaxe> Hi guys.  Is there an Ubuntu 14.04 alternate install image?  I ask because I'd like to set up raid/lvm before install
<irreverant> traimore: yes ubuntu and uAps
<murosai> so i probably need to write my own app
<irreverant> Beldar: well i'm asking about ubuntu stuff in general isn't that something I can ask in here?
<Beldar> marconiunion, Get used to sudo, it is your best insurance for safety if you have a good password.
<triamore> battleaxe: there's a network installer, which downloads only the components you select
<battleaxe> triamore: cool, thanks, i'll try that out
<irreverant> Whta i'd like to do is offer Ubuntu as a solution for people that can't afford to upgrade past XP
<sl33k_> Whats the purpose of ~/.bashrc files? And why a ~ at the start?
<unholycrab> finding specific package versions for ubuntu is not always fun
<Beldar> irreverant, This is support, not polling, and not even a subject even plausible for this channel, is all.
<irreverant> ~ is just a placeholder
<k1l_> sl33k_: ~ is short for "/home/'user'/"
<triamore> irreverant: I don't understand what software they would need to buy, in that case.
<Beldar> triamore, Take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<triamore> battleaxe: the regular installer will do LVM, I didn't check if it did raid
<irreverant> triamore i'm in off topic if you want to continue this thread
<irreverant> i'm done getting banned from places
<triamore> Beldar: I belive it's on topic if it's about migrating to ubuntu from Win XP
<battleaxe> triamore: oh!  I assumed i needed the alternate installer for lvm/md since that's how it was for 12.04.  I'll just go ahead and try the main live cd
<triamore> battleaxe: i am really not sure about mdadm. LVM yes.
<designbybeck> Beldar, Looks like that pae was the problem. Xubuntu 14.04 64bit worked just fine
<battleaxe> either way, thx
<designbybeck> Beldar, Thank you for your help and for using and supporting Open Source Software!
<Beldar> designbybeck, your in cool.
<irreverant> Well it is about migrating from XP to Ubuntu.
<Beldar> no prob
<triamore> I wish there was a good graphical tool for doing RAID
<irreverant> I mean is that even really a possibility? is there a issue and how well would it be supported on that hardware?
<triamore> Ubuntu softraid is NOT fun to set up
<vincenzo>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<bekks> triamore: It's a few commands only.
<triamore> bekks: So is xorg ... :-)
<vincenzo>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<bekks> triamore: IMHO, setting up Xorg is more complicated than setting up a softraid.
<triamore> bekks: I know raid is well documented now, but it's still a pain for me
 * Beldar thinks there should be a #ubuntu-trickster channel
<jackbrown> anyone available to help me ? There's a program (transmission remote gui) that uses webbrowser to open folder address instead of the file manager? Does anyone has an idea ho to fix this issue ?'??
<k1l_> !away > vincenzo
<ubottu> vincenzo, please see my private message
<Beldar> jackbrown, sounds like a preference issue point it correctly.
<jackbrown> Beldar: how can I do that?
<triamore> bekks: Booting is my main issue. I believe it can only easily boot from a mirror. I tried fiddling with it and gave up, and booted off a mirror.
<Beldar> jackbrown, You have an X or just the cli?
<Sach> Having trouble getting wireless to work after upgrade to 14.04. Using Broadcom 4311.  Can anyone help?
<triamore> jackbrown: I am familar with transmission daemon. What is the problem?
<bekks> triamore: Yeah, thats correct for decades now. No need to fiddle with it.
<jackbrown> triamore: the problem is that the transmission remote gui open file folder using webbrowser instead of using file manager
<jackbrown> Beldar: an X too
<triamore> jackbrown: Isn't that what it's supposed to do?
<jackbrown> triamore: no since it should open folders that contains file that are downloaded
<Beldar> jackbrown, If you get the transmission gui edit-preferences-downloading  if I understand the issue.
<jackbrown> so It should use a the file manager instead Transfusion
<jackbrown> Ramona:
<triamore> jackbrown: So you want a web interface to be able to open a file explorer on a remote machine? There's no way I know of to do that in transmission. You might want to SSH in and use sFTP or remote desktop.
<jackbrown> triamore: I want to open it via SAMBA sharing using file manager
<Beldar> Sach, You have been working with the broadcom link, you seem to have found errors. pastebin any with details.
<Beldar> Sach, to the channel, asking for help is not really usable for us.
<triamore> jackbrown: So setup SAMBA and mount the download folder. Do that in your nautilus. It's not really to do with transmission.
<c4na1ma> hi
<c4na1ma> hi
<jackbrown> ok
<c4na1ma> hello
<Beldar> c4na1ma, Get to the point
<c4na1ma> siled
<Sach> Beldar: I followed all instructions at the link. No errors. But even then, wireless doesnt work.
<Beldar> Sach, Tried a reboot?
<Sach> Beldar: what do you mean by ""not really usable for us"
<c4na1ma> callate
<c4na1ma> callate
<Beldar> !details | Sach the bots version
<ubottu> Sach the bots version: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<c4na1ma> que te calles maldito robot de mierda
<c4na1ma> verga
<Beldar> c4na1ma, Please stop posting garbage.
<Sach> Beldar: I can't reboot without the computer hanging at the screen that has the five red/white dots.  It just hangs there.
<c4na1ma> callate
<Beldar> Sach, On a fresh install?
<shtrwlf> the wireless drivers may need update
<Sach> Beldar: yes.
<shtrwlf> broadcom often has issues
<Beldar> Sach, So are you understanding now the importance of details and limitations you might have, to get to the issue without post after post after post. I was just trying to get you to do this.
<triamore> Sach: Hanging on shutdown?
<Beldar> we don't read minds or do voodoo, ;)
<Sach> Beldar: If I had errors to post, I would post them.
 * Yelu throws exception err_sometimes
<triamore> Sach: there is nothing in the logs?
<triamore> Sach: Hanging on shutdown is probably acpi but I'd need to see logs
<sl33k_> How to remove a package?
<sl33k_> sudo apt-get remove pkgname ?
<Sach> triamore: what must I do to generate the logs that you wish to see?
<yuan-> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<soee> will nvidia-337-19 lands in official updates any soon for 14.04 or ot will be available from xorg edgers ppa?
<Beldar> sl33k_, What is the package and do you want the config gone as well?
<sl33k_> Beldar: chromium-bsu. I wanted to install chromium
<shtrwlf> sudo apt-get purge is nice
<Beldar> sl33k_, What is chromium-bsu?
<yuan-> !how
<yuan-> !jre
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<sl33k_> Beldar: Its a game. Unintentional download
<SquidsOfDoom> so I am having dependency problems after upgrading to 14.04
<SquidsOfDoom> http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2014-04/msg22369.html
<SquidsOfDoom> it's like this
<Beldar> sl33k_, sudo apt-get purge 'app' hopefully depends on how you installed
<SquidsOfDoom> dictionary-common fails to update
<SquidsOfDoom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418448/
<Beldar> sl33k_, Always watch for dependencies when doing removals and purges, be aware is all.
<sl33k_> Thanks for the help Beldar!
<Beldar> no prob
<triamore> If you've installed something and had to configure it to prevent it doing something really stupid, be careful with purge. If the package gets reinstalled later, it will revert to the default config. Remove will keep your config.
 * CyberGabber gaat zijn laptop eens kicken...
<sl33k_> Why is && used between two commands?
<HM06> it queues the second command up to be run after the first one
<k1l_> sl33k_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23549/is-there-a-difference-between-the-and-symbols-in-a-standard-bash-termin
<HM06> cd ~ && ls will change you to home and then list the files there
<SquidsOfDoom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418448/
<Sach> triamore: what must I do to generate the logs that you wish to see?
<SquidsOfDoom> I have packages that refuse to update properly
<SquidsOfDoom> It triggered an error when I attempted to upgrade to 14.04
<Yelu> sl33k_, if the left part fails with an exit code not 0 (zero) the right part won't be executed
<triamore> Sach: It would be interesting to look at /var/log/kern.log and the contents of dmesg
<Beldar> sl33k_,  a ; does the same as well
<k1l_> Beldar: yes, but only if the first command does exit properly. its explained in the link i gave him
<Beldar> k1l_, Yep. ;)
<OerHeks> SquidsOfDoom, "sudo apt-get upgrade" does not upgrade to 14.04
<yuan-> hello
<unholycrab> do package builds in 12.04 get rolled forward over time?
<unholycrab> they do, don't they?
<SquidsOfDoom> I know
<unholycrab> until the release is frozen or something
<SquidsOfDoom> I upgraded previously
<SquidsOfDoom> and now I get the error whenever I do anything with apt-get
<SquidsOfDoom> never mind though
<SquidsOfDoom> I fixed it
<k1l_> unholycrab: they stay at the version of release. (some excluded from that rule)
<unholycrab> i love it! ubuntu rolling forward, and everything becoming broken
<SquidsOfDoom> sudo /usr/share/debconf/fix_db.pl
<unholycrab> i have an apt repository that i try to keep packages in that i want to hold back
<unholycrab> but i miss dependencies, etc
<k1l_> unholycrab: the release get freeezed while in alpha/beta state. its freezed when its released
<unholycrab> i would like to take a snapshot of the entire tree and save it into my own repository
<yuan-> im runing on 12.04 precise and trying to install jre w/ the command "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre"
<yuan-> but not work
<yuan-> how to fix it
<k1l_> yuan-: please pastebin the command and the output
<yuan-> wait
<k1l_> !away > CyberJacob|Away
<ubottu> CyberJacob|Away, please see my private message
<yuan-> k1l_ : http://pastebin.com/54ee6fGd
<SquidsOfDoom> any application recommendations from anyone?
<SquidsOfDoom> just... in general
<k1l_> yuan-: run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first
<myndzi> i'm trying to edit before.rules to forward one port to another internally
<myndzi> i keep getting errors, but don't know where the log is to tell me what's wrong
<k1l_> SquidsOfDoom: every user got a different workflow. so just install what you need
<SquidsOfDoom> I know... just... looking to explore a bit
<pavlos> yuan-, go to java.com click download, there are instructions how to get the tar.bz and install
<yuan-> oh... ok
<k1l_> pavlos: that doesnt help, ( yuan- )
<yuan-> i cant dist-upgrade w/ speed 12kb/sec
<yuan-> how long
<yuan-> for finnish
<pavlos> k1l_, sorry
<k1l_> yuan-: dist-upgrade is not for 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade. its just for packages that need to be reinstalled like new kernels and such.
<SquidsOfDoom> any decent alternatives to nitro?
<yuan-> ohh
<yuan-> done
<yuan-> and what again
<Jon30> guys i can't log back into my system.. the password field is missing... it seems like this problem exists since version 12... here's the exact issue i am experiencing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1044251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044251 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Quantal) "Unable to login - Password input box does not appear" [High,Fix released]
<k1l_> yuan-: done that update command?
<Jon30> i guess the bug uwasn't fixed after all  :O
<yuan-> yap
<k1l_> yuan-: can you pastebin please?
<module000> Jon30: login with a TTY console and fix
<yuan-> wait
<Jon30> module000: how do i login with a TTY console?
<module000> Jon30: control-alt-f<n>
<Jon30> module000: i dunno if it has to do with VMWARE.. but nothing happens when i press CTRL+ALT+F1 (f2,f3....)
<Sach> triamore: http://pastebin.com/Dik7MdNu
<module000> Jon30: you might need to tell vmware to send those keystrokes to your VM through some menu it has. i dont' use vmware so i can't give you specifics
<Jon30> module000: and once i am in the console, how do i fix it?
<module000> Jon30: update && upgrade your packages, that URL you linked implies the fix is in the repos
<yuan-> k1l_ : http://pastebin.com/M3yVCZPi
<yuan-> sorry my speed connection verry bad
<Jon30> module000: I already ran sudo apt-get update after i installed the system couple of days a go
<k1l_> yuan-: do again "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre"
<yuan-> ok
<module000> Jon30: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade`
<yuan-> same
<k1l_> does this end in another result than the error as before?
<Jon30> module000: thanks
<yuan-> same k1l_
<yuan-> not change
<sruz25> so I was trying to batch convert some videos, but it converts only the first one, any idea what's wrong?  ls | while read x;do v=`echo $x | sed 's/.MOV/.webm/g'`; ffmpeg-real -threads 2 -i "$x" -b:v 1750k "$v"; done
<Sach> triamore: dmesg here: http://pastebin.com/eqGWpKTB
<k1l_> yuan-: what if you install tha openjdk-6-jre-headless package?
<sruz25> (ffmpeg-real is link to real ffmpeg, the one in path is avconv fake one)
<Jordan_U> sruz25: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#for_i_in_.24.28ls_.2A.mp3.29
<sruz25> when I surround the conversion with echo "..." it outputs all the commands as it should...
<Jordan_U> sruz25: You also don't have any "do".
<ddilinger> is there any way to use apt-fast with do-release-upgrade?  for those not familiar apt-fast just gets all the urls from apt and downloads them with a parallel downloader(miles faster for small files)
<sruz25> Jordan_U: I DO have do: ...read x;do <--- [right here] v=`...
<triamore> Sach: You have IO errors (bad sector) on your disks and CPU overheat events
<Sach> triamore: oh dear.  I just did a fresh install.  What should I do?
<ddilinger> new disk, can of air for cpu heatsink (random guess) ?
<Jordan_U> sruz25: Sorry, the lack of space threw me off.
<sruz25> Jordan_U: and I have everything properly quoted, if I didn't it wouldn't convert even the first video
<yuan-> k1l_ : http://pastebin.com/s7DKPJy9
<k1l_> yuan-: the ubuntu repos have openjdk-6-jre-headless version 6b31-1.13.3-1ubuntu1~0.12.04.2 and your error is requestiong (>= 6b24-1.11.1-4ubuntu2). so you have PPAs enabled that make that truouble?
<triamore> Sach: Look @ line 961 of your kernel log
<Jordan_U> sruz25: You can never properly quote output from ls, at least not in the general case (as explained in that link). Use a for loop and globbing.
<triamore> Sach: You really should NOT be getting that.
<arcsky> if i have an centos machine which i have ssh access to. can i install ubuntu on that without travel 50miles?
<k1l_> yuan-: i think that errors are all caused by faulty PPAs
<yuan-> dunno k1l_ this just 2 day ago im installed this OS
<bekks> arcsky: If you have a remote console, then yes - if you dont, then no.
<Sach> triamore: might this be why it is not shutting down?
<yuan-> and wanna install jre
<yuan-> but error like that
<k1l_> yuan-: you have PPAs enabled that can make that trouble.
<sruz25> Jordan_U: you can with while, as I was saying, when I surround the command with quotes and echo it, it does what I want...
<triamore> Sach: I dont know it's not shutting down but there's multiple hardware errors in the log
<k1l_> yuan-: see "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" and pastebin that
<yuan-> what is mean
<yuan-> ohh
<yuan-> ok, wait
<marel> I tried installing ubuntu, messed something up. now my whole hard drive shows as one partition (ext4) does it mean I lost all my files from windows ?
<Jordan_U> sruz25: That doesn't excuse doing things wrong, and I don't particuarly want to spend time trying to figure out exactly how clearly wrong code is failing, so I stopped looking at that point.
<sruz25> which gives me sth like this: like this: ffmpeg-real -threads 2 -i "my file.MOV" -b:v 1750k "my file.webm" (I replace " with \" in the command itself
<Wolfate> ubuntu server 14.04 hangs on reboot! Does anyone has the same issue?
<k1l_> Wolfate: see the logs in /var/log like dmesg and syslog to see what is wrong
<marel> I tried installing ubuntu, messed something up. now my whole hard drive shows as one partition (ext4) does it mean I lost all my files from windows ?
<SquidsOfDoom> pretty much. .-.
<sruz25> Jordan_U: X is ALWAYS the name I want, and is ALWAYS quoted I'm sure of that
<SquidsOfDoom> did you back stuff up?
<SquidsOfDoom> I mean, there are tools, but. .-.
<SquidsOfDoom> this is quite possibly either the best thing to happen to you, or the worst.
<Sach> When trying to uninstall a driver package, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/NNU8fmGg
<yuan-> k1l_ : http://pastebin.com/Zq2VrjHR
<sruz25> but I get that you probably get a lot of bfus, I'll try my luck elsewhere...
<Jordan_U> sruz25: Again, I'm not going to spend more time debugging until I see code using globbing and a for loop.
<k1l_> yuan-: there you go. you have the webupd8 PPA enabled. so their wrong packages messing up your system
<Jordan_U> sruz25: for input in *.webm; do output="${input%webm}MOV; ffmpeg-real -threads 2 -i "$input" -b:v 1750k "$output"; done
<Jordan_U> sruz25: for input in *.webm; do output="${input%webm}MOV"; ffmpeg-real -threads 2 -i "$input" -b:v 1750k "$output"; done #Fixed missing quotation mark
<yuan-> before im add that PPA already have issue like that k1l_
<yuan-> wait im trying to remove that PPA
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | yuan-
<ubottu> yuan-: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Wolfate> k1l: looks like it needed vmware tools for the esxi platform - now it's rebooting super fast
<pavlos> sruz25, I do not see any errors in the script
<Wolfate> still don't know what piece was missing..
<sruz25> Jordan_U: thanks, I'll try it, although when I do diff from my command (echoed quoted ffmpeg ...) it's the same
<Jordan_U> sruz25: You're welcome.
<onca> help, I'm apparently too dumb to know which if either of these packages I can install http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/indicator-cpufreq-cpu-frequency-scaling-indicator-applet
<OerHeks> onca, unless you are on raring, no. https://launchpad.net/~artfwo/+archive/ppa/+packages
<BrickViking> I'm having trouble upgrading from Saucy to Trusty, the update manager keeps crashing
<BrickViking> should I just proceed with a manual upgrade (i.e. apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<nestle19> crashing with what ?
<nestle19> when i upgrade i just type do-release-upgrade
<BrickViking> decode of Utf character
<k1l_> BrickViking: run a "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<BrickViking> hm. I'll give that a go then. Thanks.
<nestle19> or do apt-get update;apt-get upgrade and then do do-release-upgrade (someone correct me if im wrong)
<nestle19> lol
<BrickViking> I'll let you know what luck I have.
<BrickViking> brb.. switching machines.
<phuh> how do i apt-get install specific package when there are multiple ones with the same package name? (added via ppa)
<cruisibesares> hey all im checking out juju. I have a maas clusert and an aws account. Can i setup one juju server that will manage both locations or do i need one juju node per envionrment? Im a little confused about that aspect of things
<k1l_> phuh: it will choose the one with the highest version number
<k1l_> phuh: but you can name the right package
<phuh> k1l_: how do i pick one i want?
<gusey> hey can someone help me out? i accidentally deleted the partition by ubuntu was on and now i cant boot into windows, im booting from a LiveUSB for xubuntu
<Beldar> gusey, What windows release, and what end goal?
<gusey> windows 7 i want to be able to get back to the dualboot screen
<myndzi> getting a little closer... maybe? sigh :( http://pastebin.com/4UgMZRFa
<picca> gusey: ask him
<gusey> could i just reinstall ubuntu?
<myndzi> firewall starts up but service doesn't appear to receive connections
<Beldar> gusey, If you address another here use their nick.
<gusey> Beldar, im on xubuntu from a flash drive but i want to be able to dual boot back into windows 7
<Beldar> gusey, reinstall the ubuntu than, or xubuntu, I'm assuming you know how, if not, post a pastebin of sudo fdisk -l and ask for help on it from the channel.
<Beldar> we just need to know what is on the HD now gusey the fdisk command tells us.
<triamore> gusey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<triamore> gusey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader
<triamore> gusey: But if you deleted your ubuntu partition, you're going to have to reinstall any way, and the install process should fix the boot loader
<gusey> triamore, yes i've looked at those but it didnt seem to work so now i'm in the process of reinstalling ubuntu
<triamore> OK I have a problem with Kerbal Space Program. If i switch to desktop or minmise it, it crashes. I think it's quite common for certain games?
<skinux> triamore: Do you know how to solve Dashboard sometimes having search box, but not showing any results? Or how to solve ALT+TAB switching windows, but menu not showing?
<triamore> skinux: No, sorry.
<triamore> skinux: But I am not very good with any of that. There are others here who undoubtedly can fix that.
<skinux> triamore: If you don't mind me asking...what are you good with?
<^v> ubuntu reboots after the splash screen
<^v> happened on the installer too
<^v> not sure what to do
<skinux> triamore: I see you're using Web Chat...do you prefer web-based stuff?
<Beldar> !details > ^v
<ubottu> ^v, please see my private message
<^v> i cant give any more detailed information, what do you want? logs? specs?
<w4|k3r> ^v, Can you give specs?
<unholycrab> k1l_: what gets rolled forward within 12.04 ? for example
<unholycrab> if the release is frozen
<RippSteakface> hullo folks
<Beldar> ^v, With that info I will pray to a higher power.
<^v> mobo is FM2-A76MA-P33 cpu is amd a6-6400k apu (radeon HD 8470D)
<^v> 320GB seagate iirc, 8GB ram
<^v> yes i ran memtest
<^v> ubuntu was working before, not sure how i installed it though
<w4|k3r> ^v, Did you disable apic(nolapic or noapic) while installatio?
<^v> no
<w4|k3r> Oh, okay
<Viking667> sorry about taking so long, I'm back.
<^v> where do i add noapic in grub?
<Viking667> that one I can't help you with, sorry. I _think_ it's a kernel parameter, but I'm going  off old information here.
<^v> added it as a kernel parimeter and it freezes at loading initial ramdisk
<Viking667> ufff..
<Viking667> then I don't know, I'm sorry.
<skinux> Who can help with ALT+TAB switching programs, but not showing switcher menu?
<Guest99450> Hi
<w4|k3r> ^v: I am not sure why that problem of rebooting is plaguing your system
<w4|k3r> Just try doing this - in the memtest portion : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<w4|k3r> This might help, I had a similar issue, but my system was not rebooting
<w4|k3r> Rather it was freezing
<peeps[work]> is there a log of what packages have been installed/updated with timestamps?
<peeps[work]> like if i did a apt-get upgrade today and forgot what it updated, can i review that information
<Viking667> peeps[work]: kind of, but not really. Checking /var/log/messages might be enlightening.
<peeps[work]> i dont think that file has anything to do with apt
<Viking667> no, but I note that apt drops messages into the system log when it installs packages
<Viking667> so it's either /var/log/messages   or /var/log/syslog
<Deihmos_> installing the ubuntu updates results in a laptop that locks up
<Deihmos_> i might have to disable updtes
<anglisc> hmm that sounds ominous
<anglisc> what version of linux are you running Deihmos
<Deihmos_> 14.04
<anglisc> ubuntu*
<anglisc> im on 12.04
<anglisc> that kind of information makes me want to stick with it
<woof-woof> mkbootmsg >> where to find it?
<w4|k3r> anglisc, Me too, I am on Precise and hope to be on Precise till 2019
<SonikkuAmerica> w4|k3r: You'll not want to be on 12.04 after 2017.
<Beldar> w4|k3r, the 12.04.4 desktop goes eol april 2017
<Deihmos_> does installing nvidia driver enable optimus
<elfMobile> any idea how to fix this warning message?  http://paste.pound-python.org/show/V1bEkANGpIPigwJfKByi/
<sorch> /server desu.sorch.info 8888
<ktk2> looking for some help figuring out display freg. OOR.
<ktk2> Setting res. in monitor.conf sorta works, but tty1-6 are OOR
<ktk2> Setting res in GRUB tty1-7 are all OOR
<robjloranger> elfMobile: it appears you do not have a DNS on your local machine, so the script default to googles DNS servers
<thag> buen dia
<thag> aqui saludando
<thag> :D
<robjloranger> Deihmos_: not entirely
<robjloranger> Deihmos_: might want to check out bumblebee https://wiki.debian.org/Bumblebee
<ktk2> So, where's the proper place to set resolution to stop these signal frequency OOR problems?
<chomwitt_> in 12.10 i got a message that i can upgrade to 13.10 . can i do it (skipping 13.04 ?)
<robjloranger> ktk2: how have you set it?
<robjloranger> ktk2: how have you set it?
<anon99999> I installed libsfml-dev using apt-get and g++ can't find the libraries.
<ktk2> robjloranger: ha, been booting with a different (borrowed) monitor, then switching.
<robjloranger> ktk2: oops, sorry. hit two keys. what did you do in grub conf to set it?
<robjloranger> and what type of monitor is it? the one that isn't working
<ktk2> robjloranger: Old. Mitsubishi, 'bout 2001
<robjloranger> like CRT?
<ktk2> flat crt
<robjloranger> ok, and the other was an lcd/led?
<ktk2> yep
<robjloranger> ok, you just need to build a custom xorg.conf
<ktk2> using monitor.conf works, but tty 1-6 are OOR
<robjloranger> try using sudo Xorg -configure
<Deihmos_> doesn't ubuntu have a log to show why the pc froze
<ktk2> allright.
<ktk2> can do that
<onca_> I suppose it's too late to post this, but the device in question is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7459960/
<robjloranger> deihmos_: there are a number of logs available. check first in /var/log/syslog
<robjloranger> deihmos_: you should also have a log viewer gui, i know there is one in kde
<robjloranger> deihmos_: try typing log in the dash
<ktk2> getting this old relic dell box going has been a chore
<robjloranger> ktk2: i can imagine, i remember setting up linux boxes 10 or more years ago - it was much harder than new computers
<ktk2> robjloranger: this box IS over ten years old :-)
<ktk2> I did get a xen pv VM going on it though, just for kicks
<robjloranger> ktk2: half the time even getting sound or a mouse to work was hell
<ktk2> robjloranger: but that's why you do it, right?
<Random832> My LCD display only supports 6-bit-per-channel color, and does no dithering? Is there a way to somehow tell programs and/or X11 this, so that they will handle dithering on their own end?
<Random832> er ignore the first question mark
<robjloranger> ktk2: that was why i loved it then, it was challenge
<Random832> 64 levels of red, green, and blue - I get noticeable banding in gradients.
<ktk2> robjloranger: Thanks. I'll try an xorg.conf and see how that works.  Gotta go feed the dogs.
<robjloranger> ktk2: ok np
<Deihmos> does uninstalling firefox cause ubuntu to crash
<xangua> Deihmos: why would it¿
<Deihmos> i don't know. Getting constant lockups
<unicornjedi> hello sexy dawgs.
<unicornjedi> quick question, where do I go to get help with JACK
<robjloranger> random832: running ubuntu?
<candyman> hi
<candyman> can someone help me with clonezilla
<candyman> ASAP
<candyman> ?
<candyman> please
<unicornjedi> candyman, hey i've used it befroe
<candyman> hi
<Beldar> candyman, State the issue fir help, not pleading fir help.
<Beldar> for*
<unicornjedi> candyman, what are you trying to do
<candyman> after choosing the disks i want to clone for
<candyman> it keeps asking me questions I answer with [y/n]
<unicornjedi> okay
<candyman> after that, it tells me to press Enter
<unicornjedi> candyman, tell me about your disks
<candyman> I do and then the window closes
<candyman> no interactions
<candyman> but there is a process running called ocs-onthefly
<Beldar> candyman, YOu using the live clonezilla?
<candyman> using 25% CPU
#ubuntu 2014-05-14
<unicornjedi> candyman, are you using a live bootcd?
<candyman> PartedMagic
<phuh> If man is missing on a system, should I install all of "man", "manpages", and "man-db"?
<candyman> so yes i am
<Beldar> candyman, probably works there I would use te live cd however
<unicornjedi> candyman, I only know how to use Live clonezilla. would you like me to show you how to set that up?
<candyman> yes sure
<candyman> but why isnt the cloning starting?
<candyman> it just closes
<candyman> and leaves a process that hogs 25% CPU
<unicornjedi> candyman, I don't know.. :( i just know how to use liveClonezilla.
<candyman> too bad :/
<unicornjedi> candyman, before we start, tell me about the disks you are cloning.
<candyman> the first is SATA 80 GB Seagate
<candyman> the other is SATA III WD Black 1 TB
<unicornjedi> candyman, haha good :) it would be troublesome to clone to a smaller disk.  Is your source the SATA 80GB SeaGate?
<candyman> yes
<candyman> i am cloning from the 80gb to the 1 tb
<unicornjedi> candyman, okay cool. Do you know how to create a LiveUSB?
<candyman> yup
<unicornjedi> candyman, okay let me link you to the clonezilla iso
<robjloranger> +1 clonezilla
<robjloranger> :)
<candyman> is it safe to close the ocs-onthefly process?
<candyman> its using 25% CPU
<candyman> maybe its doing the cloning in the batch?
<darkfrog> Hey guys, I have a file server that has a software RAID5 array and I'm currently in the process of replacing Fedora with Ubuntu, but I'm wondering what I need to do to restore the RAID?
<robjloranger> yes
<darkfrog> the boot / formatted drives are *not* the raid array, I just want to restore it and use the existing data on it
<candyman> robjloranger: is it doing the cloning in the background?
<unicornjedi> candyman, clonezilla.org/downloads/download.php?branch=alternative
<candyman> thank u
<candyman> but is it safe to close ocs-onthefly
<candyman> ?
<robjloranger> i think so, ocs-onthefly is used to copy on the fly from partition to partition
<candyman> what does that mean?
<candyman> what does on the fly mean?
<unicornjedi> i don't know what that is... :(  I just know how to clone a source disk to target disk that are not the same size/
<robjloranger> it means right now, as we go
<candyman> SO ITS CLONING NOW?!
<robjloranger> so basically some cloning creates first an image, then writes the image. on the fly is more like copying files
<robjloranger> i assume so, given it is running at %25 usage?
<candyman> yes... so should i leave it?
<robjloranger> i would, you could check and see if there is anything being written. view the destination drive in a file manager or cli
<robjloranger> it seems lame that there is no feedback on what it is doing
<acpiorwhat> I am running 14.04 and i can´t execute lxsession-default-apps, because it hangs at "The database is updating, please wait" I have waited over 10 minutes!
<candyman> the file explorer says udevil: error 64: unable to determine device fstype - specify with -t
<robjloranger> candyman: strange. maybe it isn't working. is the drive formatted? what program were you using again?
<candyman> clonezilla
<candyman> seeing the partitions with gparted says that they arent formatted
<candyman> or are corrupt
<robjloranger> weren't you using parted magic or something?
<candyman> yes, thats a linux distro
<candyman> has gparted and clonezilla and some other tools in it
<candyman> its a livecd
<robjloranger> ooh ok, i have only used clonezilla as a standalone cd
<robjloranger> i'm not sure why gparted can't see them.. can you view the source with a filemanager?
<candyman> nope
<candyman> oh
<candyman> the source
<candyman> yes
<candyman> i cann
<candyman> and gparted can see the source too
<candyman> but not the target
<candyman> i will just go and burn the livecd clonezilla
<candyman> and try it
<candyman> brb
<robjloranger> oh ok, yes. and make sure you format the target again to be sure
<acpiorwhat> I am running 14.04 and i can´t execute lxsession-default-apps, because it hangs at "The database is updating, please wait" I have waited over 10 minutes! what gives?
<robjloranger> acpiorwhat: not sure, might want to check in at #lubuntu
<ctx144k_> hello all
<robjloranger> hi
<ctx144k_> anyone knows the follow raid-controller is running on "ubuntu-server 14.04" ?   Intel RMS25CB040
<Macer> hm. is anybody else having a problem with compiz crashing when dragging windows between workspaces?
<Deihmos> how do i disable the popup for login keystring?
<robjloranger> ctx144k_: do you have it already? you could try a live cd and see if it works
<ctx144k_> no - im searching a good for high-end server
<ctx144k_> this one i have had this controller
<Naruki> Hello
<Naruki> Can someone provide a link to a guide for running various commands before the login screen appears?
<Naruki> I used Synergy in Ubuntu 13.10 and managed this, but things have changed in the latest Ubuntu, 14.04
<Bashing-om> Naruki: The key combo ctl+alt+F1 will get ya terminal.
<Naruki> okay, but I want the commands to run automatically
<Naruki> basically, I want to start Synergy so I can log in from my other computer
<Naruki> FYI: http://synergy-project.org/
<Bashing-om> Naruki: Look'n .
<Naruki> cool
<robjloranger> ctx144k_: have you checked; http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/RAID/
<frank__> hi
<antonionew> Greetings Beldar ...this is designbybeck from eariler today...I'm helping a friend now. We installed Xubuntu 14.04, he was having the same problem as I was eariler. All we need to do now to get Unity 14.04 is: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ... ?
<ctx144k_> yes
<ctx144k_> i didnt found
<frank__> someone familiar with rsync here? "Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character (84)" -> primary there are rrrors with #366 #264N #264s and so on. German umlauts.
<frank__> how do i fix that?
<frank__> s/rrrors/errors
<Beldar> antonionew, Yeah that is the unity install.
<robjloranger> ctx144k_: ya i'm just having trouble figuring out which chipset the card you mentioned uses
<antonionew> Rock on Beldar ....we are trying it now....catcha on the flip side!
<Naruki> Bashing-om: This is an older guide that worked for me with Ubuntu 13.10, but it just doesn't seem to apply to 14.04.
<Naruki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<Naruki> But that is probably because I am clueless about that sort of stuff in Linux
<unstable> Is there awesome tiling plugins for unity/ubuntu? the control alt numpad stuff doesn't cut i.
<unstable> t
<unstable> I'd like to be able to set my own box sizes, for my screen
<Bashing-om> Naruki: Well,The developers may not have it ready for 14.04, qnd to addrress the original question;The commands or scripts that one wants to execute should be added to the script /etc/rc.local. Is one way.
<Naruki> cool, thanks
<Naruki> I have never played with rc.local before
<acpiorwhat> how can i enable acpi while the system is up and running?. i do not want to enable acpi at boot because i have noticed that performance is very slow if acpi is enabled at boot time
<Bashing-om> Naruki: Ya might drop the developers ofSynergy a line - if there is no documentation it runs on 14.04 - and see when it will be released.
<Naruki> Unfortunately the Synergy site never seems to update their docs for this particular issue. I think those instructions are over a year old by now
<Naruki> Somebody else has already griped at them in a forum post I saw when I was researching this, but I never saw them respond
<Bashing-om> Naruki: If ya can wait for the login, omne can start an application from the "startup" menu. (don't run a GUI so do not know where exactly).
<Naruki> I will give it a go, though
<Naruki> omne? I will look for that, too
<Beldar> acpiorwhat, a little research maybe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ACPITricksAndTips
<Naruki> not seeing it. Is there a link?
<Bashing-om> Naruki:  omne* fat fingering ! * one ....
<Naruki> oh
<Naruki> he he
<Naruki> But that is for starting up AFTER log in, correct?
<Naruki> That part I don't think will be as big a problem
<Naruki> Synergy actually needs to start twice
<Naruki> Once before login so that I can actually log in (synergy lets me share keyboard & mouse across the network)
<acpiorwhat> Beldar, that URL does not give the answer
<Naruki> and then again after I am authenticated
<Naruki> logged in
<Naruki> (In case you didn't know what Synergy is  and were curious)
<Beldar> acpiorwhat, not sure it is more than a theory of yours to be honest that you can do it.
<Naruki> :-)
<Sach_> Having trouble shutting down without force shut down.  Ubuntu just stays on purple screen with  5 alternate flashing red/white dots.  I've tried to modify gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub  but to no avail.
<acpiorwhat> Beldar, sorry i do not understand what you mean
<Beldar> acpiorwhat, Your idea makes no sense, in a differential from a kernel start to any other.
<Beldar> to me anyway
<Connie> not sure if it's ok to ask here, is there any good bittorrent client similar to utorrent?
<acpiorwhat> Beldar, but it does since the performance difference is enormous. the downside to boot with acpi=off is that the laptop's lack of power management and the computer not powering off when executing shutdown
<Bashing-om> Naruki: Not having used the cool tool 'Synergy' I really have no other advisement, 'till the time it is released for 14.04, not much you can do anyway.
<Beldar> acpiorwhat, I don't see as of yet anything empirical in your rhetoric, sorry.
<rww> Connie: similar how?
<Naruki> Thanks for your help. I will be looking at rc.local and the Startup folder
<rww> ubottu: torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<theadmin> Connie: qbittorrent has a similar UI design and is generally a pretty good client
<darkfrog> anyone that can tell me how to re-assemble my RAID5 http://pastebin.com/VmfJ7w7e will get a gold star and my gratitude. :)
<Connie> rww: basically something easy to use and i need to be able to add feeds
<theadmin> Connie: Deluge is pretty neat too
<Naruki> Synergy runs fine in Ubuntu 14.04. It's just that Ubuntu's default startup script locations has changed since 13.10, so I don't know where to stick my commands. I'll keep playing with it.
<darkfrog> I just formatted my boot drive and want to retain the data on my RAID array but can't seem to figure out how to bring it back to life
<Connie> theadmin and rww: thanks
<Bashing-om> Naruki: I do not have 14.04 installed, but I would be surprised if /etc/rc.local no longer existed. (systemD ???).
<Naruki> it does exist
<rww> 14.04 doesn't have systemd.
<Naruki> I just have no knowledge of that file. I have been following the Synergy guides for adding scripts, and they mention editing /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Bashing-om> rww: ^^ Thanks for that .
<Naruki> I am not exactly a Linux expert. Mostly I know how to screw around with my .bashrc and follow explicit instructions for getting into bigger trouble
<Bashing-om> Naruki: What desktop ya running ? just adapt '/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf' to the DE you have.
<Naruki> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf no longer exists on a clean install, so I am stumped until someone updates that doc (not likely)
<Naruki> If it's not in the /home path, I am probably ignorant about it
<airtonix> having problems with pulseaudio in 14.04. 1) can't stop the daemon 2) why is the daemon running in system mode (should be client) 3) for some reason, i can't choose announced sinks/sources only enable listening to multicast/receive
<Naruki> I only know about /etc/hosts, and that one started erasing my local aliases the other day
<Naruki> what a pain
<Bashing-om> Naruki: Have you learned the value of "backups" ?
<Naruki> :-)
<airtonix> might be time to move to gentoo where i'll have no idea what i'm doing
<Naruki> I backed up my /home folder before doing a clean install of 14.04...
<airtonix> which won't be much different from ubuntu now, since they keep breaking something every release
<Naruki> I was running 13.10 with Cinnamon, I think
<Deihmos> that seems to be problem with ubuntu
<Deihmos> how did you get cinamon?
<Naruki> found a guide and followed the instructions
<Beldar> !who > Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos, please see my private message
<Naruki> that's 6 months ago though, so no idea where that guide is now
<Sach_> Having trouble shutting down without force shut down.  Ubuntu just stays on purple screen with  5 alternate flashing red/white dots.   Any help please?
<Deihmos> i tried cinamon with mint. did not look good.
<Naruki> I couldn't use it with mint, but found it worked well for my needs with straight Ubuntu
<Deihmos> the new ubuntu ui is probably the nicest looking ui i have seen for linux. they all seem to be stuck on  ugly
<Naruki> I am a huge hater of Unity
<Beldar> Deihmos, This is support not your soapbox.
<Naruki> I get that others like it, and that's fine with me. But I hate it, and that should be fine with them. :-)
<Connie> hey can someone send me a PM to test something?
<brauliobo> hello all, i see in ubuntu that init scripts a both in /etc/init (upstart) and on /etc/init.d (init.d). For example ureadahead and apache, respectively. That means ubuntu support both??
<wolftune> hi, I updated my BIOS, now I have a problem with my trackpad when I start fresh, but it goes away when I restart. Is there a chance that my kernel installation needs updating since it installed with the old BIOS?
<Naruki> Thanks again for the help, Bashing-om. I am off to study up on rd.local. :-)
<Bashing-om> NaiveFrost: : ) -> reading is good.
<lucastt> how do i update a package's version?
<psusi> lucastt, you install updates by clicking the install updates button when it pops up
<brauliobo> hello all, i see in ubuntu that init scripts a both in /etc/init (upstart) and on /etc/init.d (init.d). For example ureadahead and apache, respectively. That means ubuntu support both??
<lucastt> psusi, i mean with the command line
<Beldar> lucastt, Is this package not in the ubuntu repos? the updategui is the same as a apt-get updatre
<lucastt> yes not in the ubuntu repos
<lucastt> it's in a ppa
<Beldar> !ppa > lucastt
<ubottu> lucastt, please see my private message
<Bashing-om> brauliobo: That is a fact, but be aware, upstart is on it's way out. ubuntu will join Debian in systemD.
<lucastt> i've seen
<lucastt> but that's not really what i asked
<hello> hi
<Beldar> lucastt, PPA's are not supported here.
<hello> I can
<lucastt> you mean you won't give support to me if i use PPA?
<hello> Does anyone else get a 404 error code when they connect to pornhub.com/gay ?
<hello> Like pornhub.com works.
<hello> but
<hello> idk
<Beldar> lucastt, The bots message is pretty clear. Here we don;t really support a ppa unless that is the only option, in general.
<hello> I'm not gay, but i am just wondering why it isn't working.
<lucastt> thanks
<hello> help im illi
<hello> what???
<Beldar> hello, clean up your request please this is an all ages worldwide channel.
<lucastt> can anyone kick this hello guy
<lucastt> obvious troll
<hello> lucastt
<hello> don't
<hello> mess
<hello> with
<hello> th
<hello> e
<unopaste> hello you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lucastt> lol
<garthk> wanted: fstab mount options for swap so it’ll use the partition even if it’s blank
<Deihmos> anyone tried ubuntu on the surface
<Beldar> garthk, You don't know the swap line for fstab?
<zykotick9> garthk: impossible.  it needs to be formatted as swap space, to be used as swap
<garthk> Beldar: I have it, but the non-persistent disk I’m using loses its partition and swap headers, so I get "read swap header failed: invalid argument"
<garthk> zykotick9: ok, then, better mark it persistent
<Beldar> yes ^^^^^^^^
<airtonix> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Beldar> no saved fstab otherwise
<justin_> I want to boot from cd within ubuntu studio so i can load a different distro and can't figure out how to boot from the disc
<Beldar> justin_, That makes no sense, boot the disc of what you want installed.
<zykotick9> justin_: you can't really "boot from the disc" from inside an install, that's no longer a "boot"
<justin_> hmm
<garthk> Beldar: zykotick9: thanks. (Any way to cheat with local-premount?)
<justin_> i might have burned the disk wrong, should be an iso file for av linux  if i click dvd from the desktop it is just some files with no way to install
<hello> locastt
<justin_> in windows 8 i just went to advanced boot options and booted from dvd that way
<willgsmith> I'm new to ubuntu! How do you manage the application drawer...?
<hello> Locastt
<Ben64> justin_: you can't install a distro from within an OS, you need to boot from the disc
<hello>  Espirito Santo
<Ben64> hello: stop
<Beldar> garthk, What are you trying to install?
<garthk> Beldar: just trying to set up a base 14.04 image we’ll then clone for all our VMs under VSphere.
<Beldar> garthk, cloning the setup on the live usb?
<justin_> right i want to boot from the disk but when i restart the computer it just opens ubuntu without an option to boot from disk
<Beldar> justin_, What OS do you want installed?
<garthk> Beldar: naah; already installed to a virtual HD.
<justin_> AV linux
<Beldar> justin_, Go ask them, this is not a ubuntu issue.
<garthk> Huh. /etc/network/interfaces does NOT like comments after the address.
<Ben64> justin_: you need to set it to boot to disc from your bios, check your hardware vendor's manual for more information
<justin_> ok from bios  I tried some of the f keys on startup but I will keep looking   used to be f12 on older machines
<zykotick9> justin_: specifically, see if there is a "boot selection" option with your bios (easier, then changing boot order - IF it's available)
<melt7777> i cant seem to install the amd catalyst 12.8 or 13.12 drivers on ubuntu 14.04, they both fail with dkms error. anyone?
<Beldar> garthk, qemu? be sure what your setting up is usable in the manner you want.
<module000> melt7777: pastebin your logs, otherwise noone has any idea what is wrong
<melt7777> ok
<Seven_Six_Two> melt7777, It's failing because there is a problem.
<melt7777> Seven_Six_Two, see i knew someone would know something, we're getting warmer!
<Seven_Six_Two> melt7777, well, you did come to the right place!
<fag2994> Guys, frl.
<fag2994> My dns is really wierd.
<fag2994> I can't cc to pornhub.com/gay
<fag2994> that sub folder won't work, can anyone help me ?
<SchrodingersScat> cc?
<fag2994> Can't connect.
<module000> !ops fag2994
<fag2994> what does Ops do ?
<fag2994> module000
<Seven_Six_Two> fag2994, we aren't allowed to feed trolls here, sorry.
<Seven_Six_Two> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Seven_Six_Two> oops..sorry I didn't mean to hit enter...
<fag2994> This what is wrong with society, when someone has a legit concern that might be the slightest be awkard, we all turn that individual down.
<melt7777> fag2994 they have a hard limit where u cant download more than 2 tb a day
<SchrodingersScat> well, curl -I shows a couple 301's until it 200's, so no problem with the site.
<melt7777> if you think this is gay you should try #debian!
<fag2994> you should kys.
<Seven_Six_Two> it's your nickname. It's not pc!
<rww> fag2994: change the nick to something appropriate, please
<fag2994> oh
<fag2994> ok
<fag2994> if that is how you feel.
<rww> Yep, it is.
<melt7777> fag2994, the closest approximation would be turkeyburger_and_pinklemonade_brunch2994
<rww> melt7777: don't feed the troll, thanks
<melt7777> okay
<skinux> Is there a bug that makes Ubuntu warn about low disk space when it doesn't really need?
<module000> asdfwqer: your nick makes my OCD twitch...it should be asdfqwer, the swap of "w" and "q" is like fingernails on a chalkboard :)
<kam270> skinux, ive had an issue of beeing warned and then on reboot not being able to load ubuntu
<zykotick9> skinux: consider pasting "df -h" to paste.ubuntu.com
<Haffawaffle> Hello?
<Beldar> skinux, how full is the HD?
<Beldar> Haffawaffle, You have a support issue?
<Haffawaffle> Im trying to find an easy way to build an ubuntu theme, can anyone help me?
<module000> Haffawaffle: it's easier to start with an existing theme and change what you want. did you have one you wanted to modify?
<Haffawaffle> yes,
<Beldar> Are you sure Haffawaffle is enough carbs, ;)
<Haffawaffle> found on ubuntuthemes.org
<Haffawaffle> lol yee
<module000> Haffawaffle: after you install it, you can find it's settings in /share/share/themes/<theme> or in your local homedir. then you can tweak it to your hearts' content
<zykotick9> module000: i doubt it's /share/share/anything...
<module000> zykotick9: typo =P /usr/share/themes/<foo>
<zykotick9> module000: i figured ;)
<Connie> does ubuntu have defaul sounds i can use for notifications in other places and stuff? :P
<Beldar> Connie, Any of the notifications in the preferences of the apps you want?
<Connie> Beldar: i don't understand the question :o
<GeorgiaGreek> Hello there! Anybody who can answer a quick question about Server 14.04 setup?
<Connie> i need a sound for KVirc's notifications, but i don't know where to find them in ubuntu
<skinux> Something weird is yesterday I took some time to remove some applications. However, today Ubuntu has complained about disk space being lower than it was yesterday.
<Beldar> Connie, Apps themselves have areas to tweak them, some have an notification option, IE say Thunderbird.
<Connie> Beldar: yeah, i just need to know in what folder the sounds are, that's all :P
<zykotick9> Connie: try "find / -name *.wav" perhaps?
<GeorgiaGreek> I'm trying to do a clean install of Server 14.04, and when I get to the menu for connecting to my wireless, it won't accept my passphrase - after hitting continue it kicks me back to the "select a wireless network" list
<GeorgiaGreek> Anybody have this problem?
<Connie> zykotick9: uhm, i type that in the terminal?
<zykotick9> Connie: ya.
<Bashing-om> skinux: As advised; pastbin -> df -h , df -i <- Rather then the HD full perhaps it is a piece in it that is full.
<RippSteakface> Does anyone know of a good way to adjust this line in conky? I'm displaying my fan speed in RPMs, but the command in .conkyrc (Fan Speed:${alignr}${exec sensors | grep 'RPM'}) inputs "fan1:      1140 RPM" etc. Any way to "cut" the "fan1" part out from the beginning?
<RippSteakface> In other words, just to display "1140 RPM" rather than "fan1:     1140 RPM"
<somsip> RippSteakface: you might be better off using awk to identify 1140 then just adding RPM on as a string
<LinksEz> Anyone want to help walk me through doing something stupid simple with xbindkeys.
<LinksEz> >.<
<RippSteakface> somsip: What's the command for that? I'm still kinda new.
<LinksEz> Not a linux user and can't figure it out.
<Deihmos> is there a way to enable middle mouse button
<skinux> http://pastebin.com/LZ2dDDHx
<somsip> RippSteakface: maybe something like exec sensors | grep 'RPM' | awk '{print $3}' which should select the 3rd field
<ianorlin> Deimos are you using a touchpad? I think in my physical mouse it works out of the box
<RippSteakface> somsip: Ok I can try that, what does awk do? Or, what does it stand for?
<somsip> RippSteakface: man awk and have a read
<Bashing-om> skinux: Look'n at /LZ2dDDHx .
<RippSteakface> somsip: Thanks bud
<holstein> skinux: you may want to read something like http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/omg-5-five-ways-to-free-space-in-ubuntu ..uninstalling some applications may not be recovering the space you think, and may not be the "best" way to reclaim, or free-up space
<Bashing-om> skinux: What release are you running ? "/dev/sda7        30G   28G  196M 100% /" need to look -> cd /, sudo du -sx * | sort -n <- pastbin that .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: what does that paste show?  <i'm not going to pastebin.com to find out>
<RippSteakface> somsip: The only issue I have is with the parenthesis: Fan Speed:${alignr}${exec sensors | grep 'RPM' | awk '{print $3}} If I remove the { from exec and at the end, it also screws it up, I'm sure it's just something simple messing with the display, can you see what's wrong?
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: sorry, 2 seconds to slow... i see your reply
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: as ya suspected, sda7 is at 100% capacity -> sda7 is root.
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: i figured something was at 100% ;)  thanks, sorry for the bother.
<Deihmos> thought there was an ubuntu for touchscreen tabletw
<GeorgiaGreek> Okay, I tried random-x
<GeorgiaGreek> sorry, I tried his solution and it didn't work, anyone else have any ideas?
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: : ) .. all in this together, how can it be a bother !
<zykotick9> :)
<RippSteakface> somsip: Nevermind I got it, looks like this now: Fan Speed:${alignr}${exec sensors | grep 'RPM' | awk '{print $2}'}
<RippSteakface> somsip: Works great, thanks!
<Bashing-om> skinux: Ya hang'n with us ? we try and get ya out of this mess.
<blueingress> Ben64, Hi
<xangua> Do I need anymore packages besides gnome-panel to use gnome fallback mode¿
<Beldar> xangua, 14.04?
<blueingress> I have some problem when I tried "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" in ubuntu 12.10
<xangua> Beldar: yes
<somsip> RippSteakface: ah - $2 was it? fair enough :)
<RippSteakface> somsip: The only thing is it doesn't display RPM anymore strangely enough
<Beldar> xangua, This is nice it shows a metacity or compiz option. http://askubuntu.com/questions/452665/fallback-to-gnome-classic-desktop-ubuntu-14-04
<somsip> RippSteakface: awk will only return '1140' in this example, so you will need to add a label in conky to show 'RPM' after the output of the grep|qwk statement
<Beldar> xangua, In 14.04 the shell is ubuntu-gnome-desktop to get the whole meta, the falback has changed to it seems
<somsip> RippSteakface: so it could be as easy as "Speed:${alignr}${exec sensors | grep 'RPM' | awk '{print $2}'} RPM"
<Beldar> been that way for a few releases not sure since when
<RippSteakface> somsip: Fan Speed:${alignr}${exec sensors | grep 'RPM' | awk '{print $2}'} RPM
<RippSteakface> somsip: Hah got it. Is grep needed?
<somsip> RippSteakface: grep will select one line that has 'RPM' in it from the output of 'exec sensors' so yes, you need that
<RippSteakface> somsip: Fantastic, I'm learning a lot with conky. Thanks for the help, great community  here.
<xangua> Beldar: thanks
<Beldar> no prob
<somsip> RippSteakface: you're welcome
<unstable> WHat is the best app to take a screen video of one of my monitors?
<zykotick9> !best
<unstable> the best in the opinion of whomever wants to answer
<unstable> getting into semantics is a waste of time, everyone knows what I mean. I'm aware I'll get a variety of opinions.
 * zykotick9 wonders why !best has disappears, and possibly !enter (thought perhaps what wasn't an #ubuntu factoid, but should be)
<unstable> probably becaust !best is a waste of time to mention
<somsip> zykotick9: it's still there, maybe the bot is dead
<somsip> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<somsip> not that then
<woof-woof> !ping
<somsip> zykotick9: my mistake "<deleted>"
<unstable> everyone who uses the word 'best' in the context I'm using it.. is aware of what they're asking, and they ask it anyway
<somsip> unstable: no they don't. Polls are not encouraged here
<zykotick9> somsip: thanks.
<SchrodingersScat> unstable: but then when we offer a solution they'll say, "No, that won't work for me because of X" where X is the problem they're really having and should be asking about in the first place.
<somsip> zykotick9: it seems that the ops have change a lot of factoids since 14.04. EOT
<unstable> There are 5+ screen recorders.. and there isn't a good rating system to find out which one is the best.
<unstable> the search/rating for ubuntu apps is lacking, and #ubuntu is probably one of the best places to find this information
<SchrodingersScat> freedom promoting software lets you try them all
<unstable> I don't have a special use case, I just can't easily differentiate the quality of the various apps.
<unstable> Which one does stallman use?
<SchrodingersScat> unstable: plus, there's so many factors, best to me might mean running in cli, someone else might find anything without a gui to be trash.
<zykotick9> unstable: lol, stallman probably doesn't use any...
<Beldar> the toe fungus model
<zykotick9> Beldar: boo...
<loaden> hello! does someone knows how to keep the brightness when reboot? nvidia card.
<loaden> 14.04
<Beldar> hehe, it's just a joke, about as valid as the question. ;)
<loaden> I've tried indiacator-brightness, it's doesn't work.
<loaden> but xbacklight works for me.
<loaden> I can use xbacklight -set 60 to change the brightness.
<zykotick9> Beldar: <ot> i'd agree, stallman is insane.  but he's also brilliant.  and the line between brillance and insanity is often very fine...
<Beldar> zykotick9, How true that is, thankfully I have neither, well brilliance anyway.
<zykotick9> Beldar: nor i... ;)
<unstable> I went with record my desktop
<unstable> I found out on the Internet that Richard Stallman uses that one
<unstable> he said it was the best
<unstable> because it's got all the 4 freedoms
<syeekick> does the /etc/hosts do anything?
<zykotick9> syeekick: yes, it's the first thing checked to try and resolve domain names...
<pavlos> syeekick, hostname resolution
<unstable> syeekick: It maps hostnames to ipaddresses
<unstable> syeekick: So you could put syeekick.com as mapped to 127.0.0.1
<syeekick> i just deletedd the entire contents and my internet iiisi still going
<syeekick> http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/
<syeekick> i was tryinig to follow that guide and got annoyed that nothiing was happening :P
<zykotick9> syeekick: that makes sense... but is NOT a good idea.
<syeekick> iii wiill restore
<syeekick> i will restore it , but you know i wanted to see if it did anything
<zykotick9> syeekick: you're not using a good test to see if it "does anything", try adding something to it - to test.
<syeekick> ididd
<pavlos> echo 127.0.0.1 local > /etc/hosts
<syeekick> i added some websites i dont  want to resolve you know as it would get confused and not resolve an external site on my home network
<syeekick> but hell it did nothing is there a service i have to restart?
<zykotick9> syeekick: actually, changes should be instant.
<karis> i am new user
<pavlos> syeekick, no, changes are immediate
<syeekick> 14.04
<karis> ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Kabaka: Welcome to our world .
<hjkhl> syeekick you can use dnsmasq
<syeekick> sorry for the dickish way i went about this
<Gerowen> Anybody know why the wireless card in this laptop (Broadcom B4311) wouldn't work even though both linux-firmware-nonfree and firmware-b43-installer(which lists this card specifically) are installed?
<Gerowen> sysinfo properly identifies the card, but it's not listed in the network manager and flipping the hardware switch doesn't have an effect.
<pavlos> Gerowen, some bmc chips need the ndiswrapper
<Gerowen> pavlos: This card worked in 13.10, but I did a clean install of 14.04 and no-go, :-(
<syeekick> rfkill unblock all try that
<zykotick9> Gerowen: did you check the details on "/msg ubottu broadcom"?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<PolishPickers> hey
<pavlos> Gerowen, this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/450631/wifi-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<Rallias> If I'm using dpkg-buildpackage -b, is there any way to speed up the build process?
<Gerowen> pavlos: Thanks, I wasn't aware of that other set of drivers being installed.  I'm giving it a shot now.  If it works I'll only have one other problem with the upgrade on this machine.
<dj300> hi, can anybody tell me how the default "~/.config/user-dirs.dirs" file looks like in Ubuntu 14.04?
<pavlos> Gerowen, I had issues with bcm4318 so I bought an Intel 2200 card which works nice.
<dj300> ?
<pavlos> dj300, is it different than 12.04?
<raul782> hi guys, I have two ubuntu servers different versions 13.10 and 14.04, but I see that both servers have different UTC dates
<raul782> how can I sync
<dj300> pavlos, I mean in Ubuntu, what is the default file.
<raul782> both servers?
<dj300> pavlos, if you have it can you pastebin it?
<dj300> pavlos, any version will work.
<pavlos> dj300, http://pastebin.com/YDEwJXcU
<syeekick> i am scared that my reboot will make the empty hosts file come into play
<dj300> I am actually having some lines like this XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR="$HOME/"
<dj300> after deleting folders.
<dj300> pavlos, ok, thank you.
<Gerowen> pavlos: Thanks, that seems to have fixed my wireless card, :-)
<zykotick9> syeekick: a default hosts would probably look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/7460678/
<pavlos> raul782, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<pavlos> Gerowen, nice!!
<raul782> pavlos: thanks , is this something that will happen from time to time?
<syeekick> zykotick9, thanks for staying in there ({)
<pavlos> raul782, you can enable ntpd to keep time synced up with good time servers.
<Gerowen> Now onto my other issue.  The same computer hangs up when shutting down.  When I removed "quiet" and "splash" from the boot arguments, and then did a shut down, the "Killing all remaining processes" line failed, and when it says, "Will now halt", it just sits there.  I can't seem to find a log of the shutdown procedure or I would give more details.
<Gerowen> I posted a screenshot, albeit blurry, here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/465555/14-04-hangs-on-shutdown
<syeekick> zykotick9, you on 14.04?
<Sohron> Gerowen: do you get from that "Will now halt" with pressing the any key to reboot?
<zykotick9> syeekick: sorry, i have NO idea about 14.04 specifically... i _certainly_ could be wrong!  N-M is a big question mark for me...
<Sohron> eh eh
<Gerowen> Sohron: I just tried it and it rebooted just fine without hanging...
<Sohron> yep
<Gerowen> Perhaps the freezing had something to do with the incorrect wireless drivers.
<Sohron> that's what i guesed
<Gerowen> Sohron: I mean I didn't press a key, I just did a reboot just to see.
<syeekick> zykotick9, its cool its just bamboozliing
<Sohron> ah okay
<Gerowen> Sohron: I'll do a couple shutdowns and reboots to verify it's behaving normally.
<Sohron> Gerowen: what did you do to get it reboot then?
<raul782> pavlos: thanks a lot, that did it, will remember to install always that library when provisioning new servers
<Sohron> just curious
<Gerowen> Sohron: Nothing, but immediately before doing that reboot I just resolved an issue with my Broadcom wireless card.
<Gerowen> Sohron: I installed that driver, hit shut down, it froze, and then on the next startup the wireless card worked properly, and then on the next attempt shut downs appear to work fine.
<Gerowen> Yep, just worked again, guess it was the wireless.
<Sohron> Gerowen: okay, my goddamn new workstation works flawlessly with every bit of hardware it has, it's even eerily strange :D
<Gerowen> Sohron: Yeah my desktop works great with the exception that my built-in AMD card doesn't get accelerated graphics support since it's kinda old.
<Gerowen> Sohron: Have meant to go buy me a good  NVidia card for a while so I can play some of my Steam games, but have never gotten around to it.
<archpc> Anyone else trying the Utopic Unicorn alpha? It's nice
<Sohron> Gerowen: okay, not even with the AMD proprietary drivers?
<Stanley00> !14.10 | archpc
<ubottu> archpc: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<archpc> I'm using it, lol
<Gerowen> Sohron: Nah.  I downloaded the fglrx .deb file and extracted it and read the documentation and my card isn't supported any more.  It is if I use Debian 6 (old stable) or a comparably really old version of Ubuntu with an older version of Xorg, but the newer driver that supports the new version of X doesn't support my card, :-(
<Sohron> I luckily have an quadro card, was reasonal enough to get one of those and not damned AMD
<archpc> It seems faster than 14.04, probably just placebo
<Sohron> Gerowen: that's bad, what are they thinking dropping support for older cards? it's not *that* old if it's AMD and not ATI...
<Sohron> well, it may be "old", but still
<Gerowen> Sohron: Per sysinfo: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]
<zykotick9> Sohron: don't expect long support with AMD/ATI graphics...
<Gerowen> It's not some super great card, but it does pretty good for the games I play, "if" it has acceleration.  I can play the original Half Life at about 30fps, but that's about the max.
<Gerowen> I meant I can play Half Life with the open source ones, :P
<tcstory> hi
<zykotick9> AMD/ATI also means no "free" 3d... which is reason #2 why i personally will never own one.
<Sohron> okay
<Sohron> zykotick9: agreed
<Gerowen> That's why I'm planning on buying an NVidia card.
<tcstory> who had install eclim into emacs before?
<tcstory> i met a problem
<tcstory> http://imagebin.org/310775
<pavlos> raul782, you're welcome
<Sohron> i was wise early and bought a setup with a quadro card, i still remember the times i used linux before and the ati drivers were total crap
<Sohron> it took just a little bit of fiddling to get the nvidia binary drivers to work, but it was easy enough
<Sohron> but it didn't happen magically like i think it should
<Sohron> at least on Ubuntu
<zykotick9> Sohron: <ot> i'm confused, quadro _is_ and ati/amd card???  i remember a time when ATI didn't even have a gnu/linux driver, even thought, at that same time - they where doing there development on gnu/linux :(  ATI should die in a fire, IMO.  why did AMD buy them?
<Sohron> zykotick9: Nvidia Quadro 600 :)
<Sohron> i should know, as i bought the pieces and am running the nvidia.ko binary driver with that card :D
<zykotick9> Sohron: sorry, i thought quadro was an ATI thing...  my bad.
<Sohron> zykotick9: i reckon it's something AMD Firesomething the AMD professional cards
<Sohron> well, this is getting ot really
<Sohron> no help needed here :D
<zykotick9> :)
<Guest21240> Need to ask a question about ssh and jump boxes?
<Sach> Just did a fresh install of 14.04.  I'm unable to shut down; the screen just stays purple with the 5 red/white dots in the middle.  What do I need to know to understand the error?
<Gerowen> Sach: I just had the same issue.  Mine was caused by having the wrong wireless card drivers installed.
<Sach> Gerowen: I upgraded from 12.04, so I imagine that my wireless card drives would not be the problem? (Having said that, my wireless is currently not working)
<Gerowen> Sach: If yours isn't wireless, you can hold "Shift" as the computer first comes on, and you should see the Grub menu.  Press "e" and look for the words "quiet" and "splash" and delete them, then press F10 to boot.  This will, for that session only, give you a verbose bootup and shut down.  That way when you shut down you won't see the splash screen, you'll actually see text output of what's going on.
<Gerowen> Sach: I had to follow the instructions in the marked answer at: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450631/wifi-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts for my Broadcom card before my laptop would shut down properly.
<Sach> Gerowen: did your wireless work fine prior to upgrade?
<Gerowen> Yes
<Sach> Gerowen: I also have Broadcom hardware
<holstein> Sach: you can get to tty?
<alanoth> ls
<zykotick9> Sach: Gerowen while i have zero idea what package to file it under, you should both - first look for a related bug on Launchpad, and if none exists, consider filing one.
<Gerowen> Sach: Then follow those instructions in the link I shared first to get your wireless working.
<Pencil_> some of the icons in the launcher no longer work.  where can I find the answer
<Gerowen> Sach: That will probably fix your shut down issue, it did mine.
<Gerowen> zykotick9: I may play around with installing the packages that were in place before and see if I can track down which one causes the freezing.
<k0ryfi> yo
<Gerowen> G
<Sach> Gerowen: error with the second command at that link:   http://pastebin.com/kfrHRknW
<holstein> Sach: *is* another process using it?
<Sach> holstein: no.
<Gerowen> Sach: Make sure you don't have Synaptic running, or some other package manager like an update manager, software center, etc.
<holstein> Sach: any other package managers open/running can cause that.. close them, or just reboot the machine if you are unsure
<Gerowen> Sach: +1 to what holstein said
 * Gerowen resumes playing "Zombies Ate my Neighbors"
<misingnoglic> Hi, I need to fix this problem with my computer but I don't have an xorg.conf file, what should I do? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Suspend.2BAC8-Hibernation
<Sohron> misingnoglic: run nividia-xconfing from a shell
<Sohron> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<kkkkkkkkkk> anyone play cs source on linux from steam?
<Sohron> kkkkkkkkkk: i found only one game for linux from steam :D
<misingnoglic> Sohron: there's still nothing in the file
<Sohron> i don't remember the name
<Belorix> Hey guys, how can i fix audio playing from the speakers with headphones plugged in
<Sohron> misingnoglic: oh, that's strange
<kkkkkkkkkk> Sohron, 3 games maybe lol
<Sohron> misingnoglic: do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<misingnoglic> Yeah I do
<Sohron> and nouveau blacklisted?
<misingnoglic> How do I do that?
<kkkkkkkkkk> Sohron, my system crashed when i am playing cs source, the system freezes
<Sach> Gerowen: do I need to reboot after those two steps at that link?  Or can I simply reboot the network connection (sudo service network-manager restart)
<Sohron> misingnoglic: edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Gerowen> Sach: Yes, reboot.
<Sohron> misingnoglic: blacklist nouveau
<Gerowen> Sach: It took me two reboots for it to fix the shutdown problem.
<Gerowen> Sach: One reboot got the wireless working, and after that, shut downs started working normally.
<Gerowen> Sach: Basically, once the driver took effect, shutdowns started working.
<Sohron> misingnoglic: after installing nvidia binary drivers and blacklisting nouveau reboot
<sasuke> hi guys
<misingnoglic> Ok
<misingnoglic> let's hope it works
<cruisibesares> hey guys im testing out juju and maas. So far things are pretty awesome. I also have an aws cluster and i have set that up with a different name in my environments file. Do i need to run an instance of juju for each envionrment with juju bootstrap or is there a way that I can have one gui/juju server that will manage both providers? If you need one juju node per provider can it be colocated with maas?
<Sohron> misingnoglic: or, if adventurous go to text-mode and modprobe the nouveau out and modprobe nvidia.ko in
<luca> hola
<kkkkkkkkkk> Sohron: my system crashed when i am playing cs source, the system freezes
<kkkkkkkkkk> Sohron, my system crashed when i am playing cs source, the system freezes
<pavlos> !sp | luca
<Sohron> kkkkkkkkkk: me thinks that steam is a piece of junk, not only on linux
<kkkkkkkkkk> Sohron: i am using ubuntu 14.04, my graphics is nvidia
<whoever> Sohron: why do you think steam is junk
<whoever> oops kkkkkkkkkk why do you think stream is junbk
<luca> probando
<Sohron> whoever: it's a resource hog IMHO and it doesn't at least on linux have that many games to be worth it
<cruisibesares> i found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/384463/how-do-i-deploy-to-other-severs-with-juju but i dont care about the gui and it seems like it makes sense that you would want to manage multiple providers with one installation
<Sohron> whoever: and because it makes my friends wintendo crap out too in many ways
<whoever> Sohron: true but what would expect from a streaming service
<Sohron> whoever: hahah yep
<Sohron> okay, morning coffee
<whoever> Sohron: and windows is crap anyway, so thats not a fair assesment
<archpc> lol
 * whoever thinks whine might be better then windows :-)
<Sach_> Gerowen: I've been trying to figure out my wireless problem out for 12hrs.  And you fixed my life in 12mins.  :)
<Sohron> wine++
<Sach_> Gerowen: but shut down is still an issue for me.
<whoever> Sach_: what did you just reset it ?
<Gerowen> Sach_: Glad you got your wireless working at least.  Have you done one more reboot "after" the wireless started working?
<Sach_> Gerowen: will try that now :)
<Gerowen> Sach_: K
<Beldar> Sach_, you were given nothing here that was not told to you 12 hours ago.
 * whoever wow just started typing today after a 12 hour brake , and was useing the keyboard at school, and das keyboards are so much nicer then the crapy oem dell... well hell ones 
<ADW> what is a DAS keyboard?
<whoever> Sach_: why reboot, just service networking restart
<Gerowen> whoever: I had the same issue.  The reboot is to verify that shutting down no longer freezes after the wireless started working.
<Sach> Gerowen: I'm back here without having to force shut down  :)
<Gerowen> whoever: My computer would hang up while shutting down until I got the correct driver installed, for whatever reason.
<Gerowen> Sach: Good to hear, :-)
<whoever> ADW: http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-ultimate/
<Sach> Thank you good person
<whoever> Gerowen: that is odd
<ADW> ah mechanical keyboard
<ADW> I like it, too bad its $$$$$$
<Gerowen> whoever: It is.  It would get all the way to "Will now halt" and just sit there.
<syeekick> :(){ :|:& };:   someone done that for a giggle to me :)
<Gerowen> Sach: Glad I could help you out.
<syeekick> :( ffs
<latigidigital> What's the best way to recover from mistakenly choosing to keep existing configs as opposed to updating to the maintainer's configs during do-release-upgrade?
<whoever> ADW: if you spend enough time on the keys you'll see the benifit, and your digits will thank you
 * Gerowen goes back to playing "Zombies Ate my Neighbors".
<ADW> I've heard that before. I work in IT so I sit and type all day on a shitty OEM board. $130 might not be bad considering how much I use it
<whoever> Gerowen: i would had thaught that was a shutdown script issue
<Gerowen> whoever: Not sure, but removing the bmcl whatever packages and replacing them with the b43 packages so the wireless card works got the shutdown process to resume normal function.
<latigidigital> ADW: a good keyboard is a sane investment, especially if it reduces RSI
<Gerowen> whoever: Oh well, I'll poke around and see if I can figure out "what" failed and file a bug report if none exists.
<ADW> Whats the reason behind no key inscriptions? Do you add your own or just rock it no labels? lol
<ADW> Whats the reason behind no key inscriptions? Do you add your own or just rock it no labels? lol
<ADW> sorry, double post
<latigidigital> ADW: no labels could be a perk for someone who doesn't really need them and/or switches between layouts
<latigidigital> e.g., dvorak
<whoever> anyone  have a lcd tv for about 5 years ago?  it seems like mounting standards have changed , i have a mount that you would screw rubber ribbed bushing to tat would side into the mount and that is what would hold the tv, and now it seem to be that you screw a mounting plate to the back of the tv, and the mounting plate attaces to the wall mount either by a single bold or it slides over the lip the mounting plate
<latigidigital> does anyone have an unscathed copy of /etc/init/networking.conf from 14.04 that I could grab?
<whoever> ADW: if you know how to type you don't need them, and you never look at the keyboard, or if your learning to type you can look at them all day long and it won't help you   and you just look like a bad ass typeing with out key inscriptions
<whoever> ADW: they do sell them with key inscriptions if it makes you feel better
<ADW> Interesting. Do you guys prefer the Cherry MX brown or Blue switches? Is one or the other better for a certain style (gaming, writing, etc)
<whoever> latigidigital: what do you need to fix
<whoever> ADW:  i like blues
<ADW> haha good point. I'm sitting in a totally dark room and realized as I read your post I haven't looked at the keyboard once tonight
<whoever> ADW: just depends if you like the old ibm clicky sound or not
<latigidigital> whoever: uncertain, I progressively upgraded a server from 12.10 to 14.04 and hairtriggered the wrong response when networking.conf came up for comparison
<ADW> I dont mind it, but how loud are they? Would it bothers others in an office setting?
<latigidigital> whoever: it looked substantially different in the diff layout, though, so i'm concerned about it
<whoever> ADW: it requires next to no force at all to acutate a key
<latigidigital> whoever: trying to avoid any unwanted network disruption down the road
<whoever> latigidigital: let me  check mine
<whoever> latigidigital: yes, ill paste bin it , for what its worth i am running  a static
<intok> 14.04 how do you disable tap click!? It's the most irritating thing ever!
<hemangpatel> hi, some error on apt-get update , http://pastie.org/private/yy5c6hxmyuksdvhlihnrwg  version 11.10
<awq> intok: settings->mouse and touchpad
<misingnoglic> Hi, I'm trying to follow this guide but my xorg.conf is blank, what do I do?
<whoever> latigidigital: http://pastebin.com/hbSZbMDa
<intok> awq theres no setting for it in there, the nly options displayed are "Primary Button and Double Click Speed"
<whoever> intok: you need to use an edit tool that is not included so that you can edit the mous7e
<latigidigital> whoever: close but no cigar, I think that's /etc/network/interfaces
<latigidigital> whoever: this one is /etc/init/networking.conf
<whoever> intok: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217731
<hjkhl> intok: there should be tap to click there
<whoever> latigidigital: ya i gave you the wrong file
<hjkhl> latigidigital: http://pastebin.com/NnJsmU9f
<hemangpatel> Anyone please check errors
<ADW> whoever: I think I'm going to order one. Thanks for the help man
<whoever> latigidigital: im digging up that file for yo
<latigidigital> whoever: thanks :D
<misingnoglic> I forgot to link to the guide..
<misingnoglic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Suspend.2BAC8-Hibernation how do I follow this if my xorg.conf is blank?
<whoever> ADW: cool, with or with out inscriptions
<whoever> ADW: are you a student or teacher, there are discounts
<awq> intok: http://i.imgur.com/0mCsLf1.png
<ADW> Thats the point I'm still debating lol
<hjkhl> latigidigital, if you want i pastebinned mine the link is up
<marxiano> hi
<latigidigital> hjkhl: sure, two will help confirm purity
<whoever> latigidigital: what is the command to send to pastebin ie: wgetpaste <somefile>
<latigidigital> whoever: I was just looking into that myself, everything I saw so far was third party (e.g., clbin)
<Theory``> wh2at m2akes 2a keybo2ard do this?
<Theory``> h2ardw2are 0goin0g out?
<whoever> latigidigital: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7460855/
<whoever> latigidigital: it is pastebinit
<whoever> its in the repos
<Theory``> d2an0g this is 2annoyin0g
<whoever> latigidigital: night hope that helps
<whoever> ADW: so what are you debating
<whoever> latigidigital: i think you can just wget the url to file
<latigidigital> whoever: got it, thanks-- and good night :)
<Random832> Theory``: did you spill something in it?
<Theory``> 2anyone h2ae\v 2a clue?
<Random832> buy a new keyboard, they're cheap
<Theory``> this is 2a l2aptop
<Theory``> no i didn't spill 2anythin0g on it
<Random832> i don't know, is it under warranty?
<Theory``> no
<Theory``> will 2a usb keybo2ard work on 2a 2l2aptop?
<Random832> yeah
<Theory``> ok
<pavlos> Theory``, if you boot from a liveCD does it also happen?
<Random832> how old is that computer?
<ADW> Are we getting trolled? lol
<latigidigital> Theory``: Are you on a laptop?
<Theory``> ys
<latigidigital> Theory``: what OS are you on?
<Beldar> Theory``, Look up how to remove the keys safely individually and root around, start with the 2 key.
<latigidigital> Beldar: if he's not trolling and he's on Windows, it can happen from a certain function key combination -- esp. after getting remote controlled by someone behind another input type
<Beldar> assuming this is present in any OS live or installed
<latigidigital> Beldar: seen it happen after netmeeting connections on XP several times
<latigidigital> usually involves scroll lock or fn+??? IIRC
<latigidigital> also sometimes input configuration in general
<syeekick> tell me is this gggoing  to work on oen line ?
<syeekick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7460878/
<syeekick> is that fine to copy and paste and it will block all said ips?
<syeekick> http://pastebin.com/DZ9exFfU
<Psil0Cybin> trying to burn a start up cd keep getting invalid string argument 'GNU/LINUX'
<Psil0Cybin> When I burn using Ubuntu startup disk maker, what can i do to fix this?
<intok> awq http://imagebin.org/310782
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: can you give any more information
<Psil0Cybin> System > Startup disk maker
<Psil0Cybin> selecting ubntu iso
<Psil0Cybin> burning, 54% through
<Psil0Cybin> it says invalid argument invalid string
<Psil0Cybin> 'GNU/LINUX' Version
<Psil0Cybin> 'GNU/LINUX' Version
<intok> touchpad/KB is a Logitech K400r wireless HTPC kb/touchpad combo
<Psil0Cybin> “An uncaught exception was raised:Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'” when creating bootable USB stick
<awq> intok: possibly file a bug report?
<intok> awq a more important question is why the hell is tap click enabled by default?
<abimael> hola
<abimael> si
<abimael> tengo un problema
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: try using dd instead
<dsnyders> abimael: this is an english chat site.
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: or unetbootin
<Psil0Cybin> i just am worried that i might over write the wrong thing
<Psil0Cybin> how can i make sure it is sdc? for me
<awq> intok: here's a workaround  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469754&s=1748313c961ddaff8e2cf623524b4b2c&p=9245521#post9245521
<abimael> tengo un problem
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: all sorts of ways. gparted, sudo blkid, fdisk, hdparm, mount
<abimael> install skype not
<abimael> alguin me puede ayudar
<abimael> que pasa con ustedes
<abimael> buenas
<Psil0Cybin> it looks like its
<Psil0Cybin> sdc1
<Psil0Cybin> Ben64,
<ejo> Hi.  Is there a way to sudo apt-get install postgresql-9.3, but NOT have it automatically start and create a default cluster?
<hemangpatel> problem in update , http://pastie.org/private/yy5c6hxmyuksdvhlihnrwg
<ejo> I would really like to issue the pg_createcluster command myself, since this is happening headless/non-interactive
<Ben64> hemangpatel: 11.10 is no longer supported, you need to upgrade to a supported release, preferably 14.04
<ejo> I'm doing this during the build of a Docker container running ubuntu 14.04... although I run locale-gen en_US.UTF-8 and set my LANG and other related env variables, the automated process of apt-get install postgresql-9.3 still builds a default "main" cluster that doesn't use my locale.
<hemangpatel> Ben64, is this reason for 404 in packages  ?
<ejo> I even tried a dpkg-reconfigure locales after the locale-gen and env settings, but that didn't change the situation.
<Ben64> hemangpatel: yep, it hasn't been supported since may 2013
<ejo> both the docker and postgresql channels have told me this is more of a debian or ubuntu issue than their issue
<hemangpatel> Ben64, ok. But only today i got this 404 errors
<Ben64> hemangpatel: should have been happening for a year now, but still doesn't change the fact that you've been without security patches for a year
<dsnyders> Does anyone know of a good Centos channel?  #centos here is supposed to be the place, but I'm the only one logged in.
<Ben64> !alis | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dsnyders> Ben64: Thanks.
<Sach> When trying to install a driver from the terminal, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/rnGNtV1e
<cdw> hi all
<ADW> hey hey
<ADW> Alright this is a very n00b question - but how do I see populated channels in the freenode network?
<cdw> its like #list
<cdw> dual booting Windows ubunte 14.04
<cdw> I cant get a boot menu
<ADW> never mind, found the "channels list"
<cdw> I have  windows 8.1 installed and ubunte 14.04 but I have to go into my uefi bois and selection one what I want to boot do
<cdw> Im trying to set up a grub menu but no luck can any one help?
<cdw> I mean I just want to put  grub menu in
<cdw> a grub menu
<Beldar> cdw, What have you tried so far?
<cdw> lots
<cdw> after the ubunte install I had to use the grub repair to even get grub installed
<Beldar> cdw, Do you have a bootinfo summary from bootrepiar that shows the HD as it is now?
<cdw> in grub customizer boot menu  it dose not show the uefi partion path to windows
<cdw> no but I can run in once more
<cdw> it told me there was a error of some kind
<Gerowen> Random question that is "somewhat" related to Ubuntu.  I've asked in the "Clonezilla" channel but nobody seems to be there.  Does anybody know why they created a separate branch of Clonezilla based on Ubuntu?  Are there any advantages over the standard Debian based one?
<Beldar> cdw, This the grub customizer in a ppa? and that is the root of the issue?
<cdw> it takes a few mins
<cdw> ppa?
<Beldar> cdw, I'm just tryig to confirm the grub cutomizer I recognize the app.
<cdw> im sorry im not up on my terms
<cdw> what do you mean by ppa?
<Gerowen> cdw: ppa = personal package archive - Basically it's a way of hosting software for Ubuntu.  You can add a PPA to your sources, and the packages in it will be available for you to install via Synaptic.
<Sach> [01:08] <Sach> When trying to install a driver from the terminal, I get this error.  Strange because I have an ethernet connection: http://pastebin.com/rnGNtV1e
<Gerowen> cdw: That way you don't have to keep checking the developers' website for updates, because your built-in package manager will just check the PPA every time it looks for other updates.
<Ben64> Sach: then you don't have those packages
<Gerowen> ubottu ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Sach> Ben64: then how do I get them?
<Ben64> Sach: from your command it looks like you want to remove them... why would you want to get them?
<Beldar> cdw, Sounds like you were okay till you used the grub customizer, with his being a uefi, I'm not sure the fix. Were this a mbr grub it's easy.
<cdw> gerowen I guess you lost me
<Beldar> this*
<cdw> both os's work fine
<cdw> but since its not mbr there is no clear work around
<Sach> Ben64: here is an update: http://pastebin.com/PjviPUVR
<cdw> I just want a grub menu so i dont have to go into the uefi bois to boot up my os every time
<Beldar> cdw, No, I meant I don't know it, uefi is a bit new for some here in this scenario.
<cdw> yes
<Sach> Ben64: I was able to install these packages from a different computer a few mins ago, so am not sure why they seemingly can't be located.
<Ben64> Sach: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<Sach> Ben64: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<Beldar> cdw, You might try the #grub channel, they must be up on this stuff ow.
<Ben64> Sach: then it seems like you have a problem with your repositories. make sure you have the official ubuntu ones enabled
<Beldar> now*
<Sach> Ben64: strange.  I havent changes settings in the repos since my fresh install 60mins ago.  But I'll check.
<s2013> i screwed up a path variable
<s2013> how do i fix it?
<Ben64> s2013: depends how you messed it up
<Sach> Ben64: all looks good in the repos.
<Ben64> Sach: pastebin "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<s2013> Ben64, i need to change it. i tried installing mongodb following their instructions but it fucked up
<rohan> hi.. how do i move the unity window controls to the right?
<s2013> now the path is to a folder that doesnt exist so i need to change it
<rohan> hi.. how do i move the unity window controls to the right?
<Ben64> s2013: watch the language in here, and again, how did you mess it up
<Beldar> rohan, No official way to do so.
<s2013> Ben64, like i said, its pointing to a folder that doesnt exist
<s2013> so i need to change it
<rohan> Beldar: ouch.. not even with some tweak tool or such/
<Ben64> s2013: i'm not sure you're understanding me. how... did you mess it up
<s2013> ...
<s2013> i added a path variable that pointed to a folder i deleted
<s2013> exprt PATH=.. etc
<Beldar> rohan, There was a hack to the bottom way back, that is all I have seen, but I have not really been looking either.
<Ben64> s2013: it's like pulling teeth. what exactly did you do to make it bad
<s2013> Jesus. hold on
<rohan> Beldar: ah well.. i'll poke around. thanks
<Beldar> best of luck
<rohan> :D thanks
<s2013> Ben64, export PATH=<mongodb-install-directory>:$PATH
<s2013> http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-linux/ from here
<Ben64> so you added that to a file?
<s2013> no i just typed that in the terminal
<Ben64> then close that terminal, problem solved
<cdw> can any one help me fix my uefi bois boot menu?
<s2013> is that temporary?
<Ben64> the way you did it, yes
<s2013> k thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> !dance
<Sach> Ben64: I had to reboot, sorry.  It's the output of 'sudo apt-get update' and?
<Beldar> cdw, Might be worth having a up to date bootinfo summary on the bootrepair developers thread, the focus on just these issues. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<Ben64> Sach: pastebin "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<cdw> thanks
<rohan> and is there a way to move the unity bar from left to the bottom?
<Beldar> rohan, there was a hack around 11 something, long gone now.
<rohan> Beldar: ah :(
<Beldar> the beginning of the unity rule, lol
<Sach> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/vQWmz3RX
<aum> hi - I'm running the Xdmx multi-head X server, but it comes up without the RandR extension - is there any way to get RandR enabled?
<Ben64> Sach: well the package exists now, thats good
<Sach> Ben64: Yes, I see that.  Thank you.  But strange that the wireless still doesnt work.
<Ben64> Sach: not so strange, broadcom is notoriously bad
<rollitup> hello guys
<rollitup> I booted my ubuntu 12.04 notebook and i directly go to the terminal instead of the desktop
<Sach> Ben64: oh dear.
<rollitup> i logged in through the terminal and then did startx but get Fatal server error: no screens found
<assistente> hi to all! someone can help me debug cups printing on a konica-minolta c350 to enable job accounting?
<rohan> Beldar: heh.. i am really rethinking moving away from kde now :P
<Ben64> Sach: i ended up getting a usb wireless for my laptop instead of having to deal with the broadcom.
<rollitup> server terminated with error (1). xinit: giving up xinit: unable to connect to X server : No such file or directory
<rollitup> do i need to reinstall Ubuntu-desktop ?
<savid> When compiling a source package, how do I resolve errors like: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -latk-1.0"? In this case, I've installed libatk1.0-dev. I'm not sure why it can't find it.
<dw1> savid: try the non-dev ?
<rollitup> can someone point out whats going wrong that is leading the ubuntu desktop to not load ?
<Ben64> rollitup: pastebin x log
<cfhowlett> Ben64 Sach I must be blessed.  I manage to configure and enable my BCM 4312 via the ubuntu ISO.  60 seconds in the console and I've got wifi - no reboot even.
<rollitup> the notebook that won't load the desktop is different than this one so wondering how i can paste the log from the terminal to pastie
<savid> dw1: the non-dev pkg is already installed
<Ben64> cfhowlett: mine worked in livecd, works occasionally on my laptop, seems to work every time i reboot after being in windows, but its still too unreliable for me, and usb wireless chips are like $7
<dw1> rollitup: google the error comes up with a few possible solutions
<rohan> Beldar: do you use unity?
<catalase> atgc
<dw1> savid: it shouldnt normally be necessary but you might have to manually specify the include path
<catalase> person of interest
<catalase> holy shit
<cfhowlett> catalase stop that.  off-topic and no profanity in this channel.
<savid> dw1: is that during make, or configure?
<dw1> savid: one or both :P
<dw1> savid: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16710047/usr-bin-ld-cannot-find-lnameofthelibrary
<dw1> savid: it might chec in configure and you can confirm its found there...
<dw1> savid: and/or you might have to add it in the configure arguments or Makefile
<Mikerhinos> hi
<catalase> sorry, cfhowlett, wrong channel
<cfhowlett> catalase no worries.
<savid> dw1: ok, guess I'll keep digging around. was mostly curious if there was a quick fix.
<dw1> savid: the 2nd answer at that link looks helpful
<Mikerhinos> I have an install problem : trying to install on a fakeraid+hdd like that : /boot on a small raid partition (i've read that it's necessary to avoid grub install errors), / on another raid partition, swap and /home on hdd
<dw1> savid: ld -latk-1.0 --verbose
<Mikerhinos> when clicking on install, I have an unknown error message ("?????")
<savid> Ah, nice
<Sach> cfhowlett, Bed64: yes, I was also able to do so on a fresh install of 12.04 on this laptop.  I then did a fresh install of 14.04, followed the same commands for wireless, but nothing.
<cfhowlett> Sach which BCM chipset is this?
<Sach> cfhowlett: 4311
<savid> dw1: hmm, well ld itself doesn't seem to have trouble finding it.
<Sach> Ben64: is it possible that the driver likes certian ubuntu versions and not others?
<cfhowlett> Sach there's an outdated method on the wiki "STA no internet access" method.  A few of the files mentioned are not available on the ISO as they've been rolled into the kernel or the latest edition of ubuntu.  I just skipped those files and got the connection up and running.  suggest you try.
<cfhowlett> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dw1> savid: you may be able to add to the include path in the Makefile or arguments
<Sach> cfhowlett: thanks, will try now.
<cfhowlett> Sach  let us know!
<Mikerhinos> if I want to try softraid install looks like I need alternate cd, is it usb boot capable ?
<Sach> cfhowlett: it says to "Navigate the install media" with the example of /cdrom as the location.  What am I looking for to know my location?
<cfhowlett> Sach needs not be on an CD.  I just used my downloaded and saved ISO
<casual_llama> Hi, what could prevent x-swat updates from being unable to install more recent Intel graphics drivers on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Sach> cfhowlett: I apologise.  How do I add the kernel from the restricted folder  "../pool/restricted/b/bcmwl" ?
<cfhowlett> Sach kernel?  no where in the instructions does it say: install kernel ...
<savid> dw1: I finally just did an strace during make. It's looking for libatk-1.0.a, not libatk-1.0.so. Why would that be?
<cfhowlett> Sach ah I see.
<cfhowlett> Sach you can add the ISO as a software source in your software center settings.
<dw1> savid: that may be normal - i dont know enough
<Sach> cfhowlett: what would the apt line be for that?  I dont see it in the doc.
<cfhowlett> Sach wait one ...
<dw1> savid: i think as long as the path is in the include flags it should find it http://google.com/search?q=add+to+include+path+Makefile
<cfhowlett> Sach second answer at http://askubuntu.com/questions/4694/how-to-use-a-iso-image-as-a-cd-rom-repository
<dw1> savid: and you know the right path from the ld command..
<cfhowlett> Sach sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop PATH/TO/ISO /cdrom
<dw1> savid: so you could either add that path or symlink it to a path that is recognized by the make process
<dw1> savid: theoretically
<dw1> savid: assuming it shouldnt automatically be found by ld since it seems it can be
<Sach> cfhowlett: thanks for that.  hmmm...the 14.04 seems to not let me apply this beating around an actual cd rom. When I try to add a volume, it simply says 'cannot find suitable cd'
<cfhowlett> Sach the sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop PATH/TO/ISO /cdrom   failed?
<Sach> cfhowlett: yes, because it doesn't let me manually apply that script.
<cfhowlett> Sach there's a way, but I've not done this in so long, the methodology seems to have changed.
<cfhowlett> UBUNTU: how to mount and use the ubuntu ISO as a software source?
<MiguelAngel> Hi I have a dumb question about openssh
<cfhowlett> !openssh| MiguelAngel
<ubottu> MiguelAngel: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<cfhowlett> !heartbleed
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<MiguelAngel> what cipher is more secure when starting an ssh session? aes, blowfish, arcfour... ?
<rollitup> dw1, I am back and here's the Xorg.0.log http://pastie.org/9174117
<Krishnamurti> when i boot my ubuntu14.04,it told me some serious error happen,why and how to solve it?
<MiguelAngel> Krishnamurti, what is the "serious error"?
<salsero> ouch, that's serious
<salsero> MiguelAngel: aes
<RyNet> sup guys
<RyNet> using weechat
<RyNet> it's awesome
<Krishnamurti> system error
<salsero> me neither
<MiguelAngel> salsero, but aes is being run by nsa hehe.. how are we sure there is no backdoor in it?
<cfhowlett> MiguelAngel assume there's an NSA backdoor in everything.
<MiguelAngel> Krishnamurti, it must be saying something more than "system error" or "serious error"
<salsero> until government takes NSA funds for good, there's little we can do
<MiguelAngel> cfhowlett, but let's say that RSA key is 4096... the passphrase was done with diceware lol... and besides that you are using either blowfish, aes, blah blah
<dw1> rollitup: do you have an add-on video card?  ati?  nvidia?
<MiguelAngel> which would be more "secure"?
<cfhowlett> MiguelAngel over my head.  ##linux would probably have a more satisfactory answer for you.
<bazhang> MiguelAngel, try ##crypto
<MiguelAngel> cool :) thank you cfhowlett bazhang  :)
<rollitup> no
<Krishnamurti> MiguelAngel:yes,many errors about system...excuse me,my english is poor
<rollitup> its the onboard card
<rollitup> nvidia
<salsero> aes mola!
<dw1> rollitup: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<rollitup> dw1, no i don't have an add-on card its the onboard card that is used
<rollitup> let me check
<dw1> rollitup: if so try renaming it so its not used.  its not necessary
<MiguelAngel> Krishnamurti, yeah but I will need to get more info to help you
<rollitup> dw1, there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file but there is one xorg.conf.failsafe file
<PolishPickers> i am onboard card but i bought another card to use it instead
<dw1> rollitup: you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sach> does anyone know how to mount and use the ubuntu ISO as a software source in 14.04?
<salsero> ye
<rollitup> dw1, I did that and didn't give me any output
<rollitup> after reconfigure i do startx still get the same error
<nodedfree> lollipop
<Krishnamurti> sorry,i can't describle them in english,thank you anyway,MiguelAngel
<salsero> indian?
<dw1> rollitup: are you connected to the net
<rollitup> yes
<yellowfish> how do I check if cron is running?
<salsero> ps aux | grep cron
<dw1> rollitup: running these might help.. apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg xorg lightdm
<rollitup> ok will try that
<yellowfish> root       653  0.0  0.1   2620   892 ?        Ss   May03   0:01 cron
<yellowfish> Does that mean it's running?
<yellowfish> salsero, I did that command
<salsero> ye red fish
<salsero> althought I get more processes in here
<dw1> rollitup: try renaming your /home/user/.xinitrc file
<LowCut> hey guys, can somebody help me with instaling and config of FRED Client?
<dw1> rollitup: its a solution recommended when i googled the error: (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<dw1> rollitup: supposedly because "If you installed Xorg before creating your regular user, there will be an empty .xinitrc file in your $HOME that you need to either delete or edit in order to start a graphical environment."
<shan> hi, i have Ubuntu 14.04 running on this machine and i'm going to install win 8 too. I want to know What important point i must take care of before i install win 8 and win 8 partition will work fine ?
<shan> currently boot flag is set to sda1, do i need to set boot flag to other ntfs parition etc....?
<Beldar> shan, Can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<shan> beldar | http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461159/
<Beldar> shan, What is in the ntfs partitions now?
<shan> i made them for win 8 and to keep personal data.
<rollitup> ok dw1 right now i am sudo apt-get upgrade
<shan> Beldar | 100 GiB partition is for win 8 Installaion.
<rollitup> dw1, will try renaming it as per your suggestion
<Beldar> shan, Ah, well you can manual install W8 to a partition, but at this point you are maxed on primary partitions, if it add an additional boot you will go dynamic is all, that is not good.  If it were me I would start over and install W8 first and have all the linux in a extended in a logical.
<LowCut> anyone to help me :) FRED Client is returning an error, 'Certificate is not signed by a verifyed crtificate authority', im trying to install FRED Client on Ubuntu 9.04, any ideas guys?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | LowCut
<ubottu> LowCut: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<shan> Beldar | i asked Question regarding your point here but didn't get answer.... well, then i asked about both OS installation from scratch but same. so last time i installed Ubuntu first then made those partitions manually after ubuntu was installed. Now, what could happen after win 8 installation.
<shan> Beldar | Boot lost!
<bazhang> LowCut, 9.04 is *long* out of support
<salsero> 1st win8 2nd ubuntu
<helmut_> hi
<dw1> LowCut: 9.04 is only supported until 23 October 2010 (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Table_of_versions) however if you google the error you might find something :)
<salsero> LowCut: fresh install 14.04
<Beldar> shan, sure a windows install puts it's boot loader in the mbr, easy fix, what I just described is a rather important.
<shan> salsero | yes, but i was having UEFI issue here.... and as i mentioned above about support. i didn't get it all.
<salsero> helmut_: guten morgan
<salsero> well, i dont have dual boot
<shan> Beldar | How about incase i install win 8 now. it will not mess anything other than boot right!
<LowCut> i know guys, but it is promoted by the company that makes the software, all the documentation is for 9.04
<shan> Beldar | grub/boot repair is possible right!!
<Beldar> shan, Your not even close to understanding me.
<salsero> so I am not the best person about issues with win8
<bazhang> LowCut, it's out of support, there are no packages for that.
<LowCut> if you think that the SSL error may be because of the old version i will try with the new one
<Beldar> shan, You need other help, best of luck. ;)
<shan> Beldar | : )
<dw1> LowCut: doubt it, but youll have to google or check the documentation/site for the software
<jerknextdoor> can anyone point me in the right direction to get ubuntu working with hiDPI (3200 x 1800)?  supposedly 14.04 supports hiDPI, so what am i doing wrong?  nothing scales at all and there is only one settting I can find that even mentions it, but it only effects a couple things.
<Jordan_U> jerknextdoor: Have you changed the "UI Scale" option in the Display preferences?
<epipercepi> http://pastebin.com/UNqQx927
<LowCut> thanks dw1, its driving me nuts, and i get the certificates on friday, its issued by the national domain registrar, I doubt that something is wrong with them, and this is my very fist day in Linux in general
<epipercepi> ^^partitioning mayhem
<Krishnamurti> I´m trying to run a client to the ed2k network in my ubuntu14.04，but not amule or mldonkey,any suggestions？
<jerknextdoor> Jordan_U: there is a setting for "scale for menu bars and titles" and that's about all it does.
<dw1> LowCut: perhaps when you install the 'verified' certificates it will work :)  dont know
<Jordan_U> jerknextdoor: You don't see a "UI Scale" option as shown here: http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=0x2014&image=unity_hidpi_1_med ?
<LowCut> :D i guess
<LowCut> ok, bye guys, thanks for your time
<Jordan_U> LowCut: First lesson of your first day, you shouldn't ever use EOL software / distribution versions.
<jerknextdoor> Jordan_U: nope.  that's not what my settings look like.  http://goo.gl/bwRRtD is about what i've got.
<Jordan_U> jerknextdoor: It may be related to the fact that you have two displays in use currently. As a test, try unplugging the external temporarily.
<jerknextdoor> Jordan_U: my bad. I don't actually have two displays currently.  That was just the first google image search that had the rest of the settings similar.  give me a second to take a screenshot
<jerknextdoor> Jordan_U: This is my display settings screen.  http://i.imgur.com/Rhrhhpn.jpg  it's quite a bit different than that screenshot you showed.  I have no UI scale.
<sukisin> hi
<jerknextdoor> Jordan_U: this is a clean, fresh install of 14.04 on an XPS 15 if that helps at all.
<jkrx> jerknextdoor: what exactly is the problem?
<jerknextdoor> Jordan_U: also keep in mind that stuff doesn't look as tiny in the screenshot because i changed my resolution to something much smaller.
<Jordan_U> jerknextdoor: Do the options change if you configure the native resolution?
<jerknextdoor> Jordan_U: nope.  native resolution give me exactly the same thing.  I just lowered it so i could read the text in the irc channel.
<jerknextdoor> jkrx: I don't have any options for higher DPI.  i've go a 3200x1800 screen and i can't read a damn thing on it.
<jkrx> jerknextdoor: do u have a xorg.conf?
<Jordan_U> jerknextdoor: Odd. I've been looking for documetation on this myself out of curiosity, and it really is frustrating that it's either hard to find or non-existant :(
<jkrx> jerknextdoor: or have u tried kde?
<jerknextdoor> Jordan_U: same here.
<salsero> kde here
<jkrx> Jordan_U: KDE have documentation on it
<Hardcheese> do you know how to let each keystroke get sent to telnet instead of one line at the time?
<jerknextdoor> jkrx: this is a clean install of 14.04 not even a couple hours old.  i haven't touched a single .conf.  no KDE.
<jkrx> jerknextdoor: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1404-unity7-high-dpi
<jkrx> jerknextdoor: they are currently working on fixing the high dpi issues as far as I can see
<jkrx> jerknextdoor: so my advice is either skip unity for the time being or try unity 8 (experimental)
<jerknextdoor> jkrx: That's from January.  HiDPI was a big part of 14.04 supposedly.  Either way, i'm confused at why Jordan_U 's settings look different than mine.
<Jordan_U> jerknextdoor: Those weren't my settings, that was a screenshot taken by a user during the beta period.
<Jordan_U> jerknextdoor: I'm not currently using Ubuntu so I can't view that particular settings window.
<jerknextdoor> jkrx: Unity 8 wouldnt help at all since therei isn't a desktop UI for it, only phone.  skipping Unity is just silly since this is an LTS and it should work.  blarg.
<jerknextdoor> Jordan_U: alright, thanks.
<jkrx> jerknextdoor: as far as I know they havent solved high dpi on unity yet and xrandr is stil the only way to go
<Jordan_U> jerknextdoor: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI#GNOME_3 suggests "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor 2" for GNOME3, may affect all GTK apps.
<jerknextdoor> Jordan_U: i'll give it a try. maybe I'll jump over to gnome 3 and see if that does anything better.
<Jordan_U> jerknextdoor: Apparently GNOME 3.12 is nice, https://twitter.com/mjg59/status/441467175862566912/photo/1 (Mattew Garret is particularly picky and knowlageable about this type of thing) but Ubuntu 14.04 ships GNOME 3.10.
<jkrx> Jordan_U: are u on arch?
<Jordan_U> jkrx: No, Currently Fedora 19.
<jkrx> Jordan_U: ah nice
<[deXter]|> Hi all, does anyone know where/how to install the latest Zen or Liquorix kernels?
<[deXter]|> Or even just ck kernel
<ujjain> what can explain traffic arriving with [S.] flags, but server not responding to SSH on internet ip, telnet localhost 22 works fine
<jkrx> [deXter]|: have u installed a kernel before?
<jkrx> [deXter]|: from source
<[deXter]|> jkrx, Quite a long time ago, well before we had github and all these fancy tools
<jkrx> [deXter]|: the latest zen kernel is here https://github.com/zen-kernel/zen-kernel
<jkrx> [deXter]|: Ill advice you to read up on git and installation before experimenting with it
<[deXter]|> jkrx, Thanks, that's what I hoped to avoid lol. The whole point I'm using Ubuntu is so that ppas etc can do the magic for me :P
<[deXter]|> Or else I'd be using Arch or Gentoo
<jkrx> [installation instructions is in the read me on the github
<salsero> gentoo? dont mind the power bill
<jkrx> [deXter]|: Ubuntu has a zen-kernel in the repos
<jkrx> [deXter]|: but I doubt its the latest
<[deXter]|> Oh? O_o
<salsero> compile requires a lot of CPU power in case you dont know
<jkrx> salsero: gentoo with i3,awesome or openbox doesnt take that long to install :P
<salsero> yeah, but any update will require compiling
<jkrx> salsero: which doesnt take that long nor much cpu power on a modern system :P
<jkrx> salsero: specially not if u configured flags and compile options correctly
<salsero> as you wish :)
<atrioom> hey guys, I think my .bashrc is giving me this error on startup:
<atrioom> 07:31 < jkrx> [deXter]|: but I doubt its the latest
<atrioom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461362
<atrioom> sry, misclicked when pasted. ignore line with jkrx please
<atrioom> How should I interpret this error? What does it exactly say?
<atrioom> I get it everytime I source my .bashrc
<[deXter]|> Sweet, found the .debs for liquorix kernel :)
<jkrx> [deXter]|: nice
<geirha> atrioom: run this to debug your bashrc:  PS4='+ $BASH_SOURCE:$LINENO:' bash -xic ''
<Kartagis> lsmod says I'm using nouveau whereas software&updates > additional drivers says nvidia. which one should I consider to be true?
<[deXter]|> http://liquorix.net/debian/pool/main/l/linux-liquorix/
<ikonia> Kartagis: lsmod does not say you are using anything - it shows what kernel modules are loaded
<ikonia> Kartagis: it's quite common for you to blacklist the nouveau stuff when using the propitary stuff to avoid any possible conflicts
<Kartagis> ikonia: even if there is a number greater than 0 beside it?
<ikonia> Kartagis: yes
<ikonia> Kartagis: I would advise you to blacklist the module as it's not right that it's being loaded unless you are trying to use it
<shan> i have installed win 8 next to Ubuntu and now i want to know how to fix Boot. Is it possible by running live ubuntu USB and type "update-grub" in termianl?
<Kartagis> shan: chroot first
<geirha> !fixgrub | shan
<ubottu> shan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Kartagis> !chroot | shan
<ubottu> shan: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<shan> Both Ubuntu & Win 8 OS are 64bit.
<gartral> shan: that doesn't matter
<salsero> are and must be
<shan> gartral | i can fix boot repair from within Live Usb?
<geirha> atrioom: found the culprit yet?
<shan> does Boot-repair included in Ubuntu 14.04?
<shan> live usb*
<jkrx> boot repair? just reinstall the boot loader
<DJones> shan: Its not in the default Ubuntu repo's, you have to install it via a ppa, or use the Boot Repair Disk https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<shan> Djones | can't i repair boot without "boot-rapir". i mean by using update-grub like commands in terminal via "live USB" ??
<DJones> shan: I would think so, but its not something I've done so I can't say how you'd need to go about it
<sandy> hi
<shan> DJones | i really don't want to go for "boot-repair" download. first Os on this machine is Ubuntu and now i installed win 8. there's no dual boot menu. just want that to be fixed.
<qwerkus> hello: i have a black screen after upgrade to 14.04 - any help would be appreciated
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|qwerkus
<ubottu> qwerkus: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sgo11> when I run "apt-get upgrade", I got warning: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!". why? those packages are from official repo.
<qwerkus> .. and another happy day
<cfhowlett> sgo11 could be that the package maintainer hasn't upgraded/updated their hash sums.  Skip them for now and try in a few days
<salsero> qwerkus: ctrl+alt+f2 works?
<niklasfi> hi, i have a lenovo lt-1421 (displaylink/usb screen), which is working thanks to this tutorial https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DisplayLink, however for it to work properly,
<niklasfi> I have to adjust the refresh rate of the screen from 60.0 to 59.9 frames/s. Should I report this as a bug to the display driver? Where would be the appropriate place to do so?
<sgo11> cfhowlett, ok. many packages (more than 40) are not authenticated. I never meet this issue before. maybe bad mirror repo. thanks.
<qwerkus> salsero: sure. I have all the tty consoles I need - it's obviously a graphic problem
<cfhowlett> sgo11 try a different mirror.  40 is way too many
<qwerkus> I tried reinstalling radeon drivers (os) from scratch: still black screen
<salsero> qwerkus: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sgo11> cfhowlett, yeah. I use this mirror many years. never meet this issue before. maybe just wait for another day. :) thanks.
<qwerkus> salsero: what's EE for ?
<sl33k_> why is / needed before home directory?
<niklasfi> sl33k_: are you talking about the very first / in /home/user-name?
<hillary> ubuntu 12.04 locks flash disk read only. What is the issue? it works well in windows
<Bilz> hi. i installed ubuntu in china and now my calender and some windows menus are in chinese (ubuntu 13.10). any ideas how to fix this?
<jkrx> fix your locale-gen
<Bilz> ive just found something in language support which ill have to restart to try
<Bilz> back in a mo
<Guest4766> I have a atheros usb wifi antenna which is refusing to give me a connection
<Rory> Guest4766: Can you see your device in the output of the "lsusb" command? Do you know an actual model number for it?
<Guest4766> since the last upgrade to -60. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> bilz system settings, language
<Bilz> hi cfhowlett , changed
<Bilz> for some reason an app that i installed is in chinese though
<Guest4766> just a sec
<cfhowlett> Bilz system settings : reigonal formats
<cfhowlett> apply system wide
<cfhowlett> Bilz and then remove Chinese language
<Bilz> regioal formats under language support? already done that
<Bilz> mmm
<Guest4766> yes, it says it is an AR9271 802.11n
<Bilz> when i run apt-get install <program> in downloads from http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com
<Bilz> maybe thats the problem?
<cfhowlett> Bilz doubt it.  I'm in Beijing on the same mirrors and my system is 100% chinese language free
<Bilz> mmm, hold on, im reinstalling the app to see what happens
<cfhowlett> Bilz as jkrx suggested: locale-gen
<Kartagis> according to system & updates > additional drivers, my system is using nvidia-331.38 from nvidia-331-updates. I've also been using cairo-dock and when I hover icons, they flicker. what to do?,
<Guest4766> My machine is an Apple MacBook Pro ver. 1.2, if that helps>
<Bilz> cfhowlett, what does locale-gen do for me running it now
<ikonia> Kartagis: have you blacklisted noveu yet as I suggested ?
<cfhowlett> !info locale-gen
<ubottu> Package locale-gen does not exist in trusty
<Kartagis> ikonia: you're saying this is related. I haven't yet because I got a phone call
<cfhowlett> bilz https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<Kartagis> ikonia: I did it, but can't reboot now. I'll when I can
<Kartagis> thanks
<ikonia> Kartagis: then no point discussing it until then
<Guest94694> connection timed out; I was 4766
<Guest94694> quit
<johann__> Hello, this is Lawrence, Kansas... is anyone there?
<cfhowlett> johann__ only a few thousand.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<Guest94694> quit
<johann__> Why is IRC so boring?
<johann__> In Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> johann__ you are in the wrong channel.
<cfhowlett> !ot|johann__
<ubottu> johann__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<atrioom> geirha: hmm, that command (shame on me, what does it do?) produced a looooong output, many lines long. with the error at the bottom. did it work? ^^
<atrioom> geirha: ahh... linenumber of error in .bashrc at the bottom ^^   that's nice! :)
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I need a step by step guide about automatically run a vnc server at boot on lubuntu 14.04
<MaxFrames> I have already installed vino-server
<MaxFrames> now I need to know how to do the following:
<MaxFrames> 1) have it automatically run at boot so I can wake on lan the machine, connect to it via vnc and authenticate at the logon prompt
<MaxFrames> 2) have it automatically run at _any_ user's logon, so I can reconnect to it after logging in, and if need be, assist users remotely
<flamingo> hi
<atrioom> geirha: could this line be the culprit?   if [[ -z "$agent_pid" ]]; then
<atrioom> at least that's what the output of your command says... I initialize the ssh-agent in my .bashrc
<cfhowlett> !server|MaxFrames other channel?
<ubottu> MaxFrames other channel?: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<adimitrov> hello
<MaxFrames> well, I am not using ubuntu server.
<adimitrov> on ubuntu 14.04 which version of java will be better to use for phpstorm?
<adimitrov> currently i had oracle java JDK 7u55
<ejo> that one is fine, adimitrov
<adimitrov> ejo: 10x
<stemid> anyone using the evolution-mapi plugin here? I'm trying to authenticate against an Exchange 2007+ server with Exchange MAPI in Evolution. I'm comparing the info to my Android tablet where this works. same servername, same username, but android has no domain so I've entered the AD domain. and I tried with both secure and non-secure connection (android uses tls on 443), but always the same result. password box works for minutes, then fail.
<bukai> Hi, what are the packages needed to be installed if i were to work on a kde application on ubuntu?
<qwerkus> (Blank screen startup failure) Hello, I finally got the output of grep EE /var/log/X.0.log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461791/
<qwerkus> any idea of what's going on ?
<something> #join freenode.net
<jkrx> qwerkus: seems your intel graphic drivers are broken
<qwerkus> jkrx: i have an ATI graphic card...
<jkrx> qwerkus: which card? and are u using proprietary drivers?
<qwerkus> jkrx
<qwerkus> jkrx
<qwerkus> jkrx: hd 7750, no - I use open source driver since the upgrade to 14.04
<jkrx> qwerkus: try reinstalling the drivers and see if it can boot up normally
<jkrx> qwerkus: these are the packages xserver-xorg-video-radeon libdrm-radeon1
<qwerkus> jkrx: nothing - blank screen gain :(
<jkrx> qwerkus: same error in xorg?
<yellowfish> omg the cleaning ladies are here
<yellowfish> feeling so awkward with them shuffling around me
<jkrx> yellowfish: this is not a chat channel
<qwerkus> jkrx/ yes
<salsero> yellowfish: go take a cup of coffee
<jkrx> qwerkus: sudo apt-get purge fgrlx
<jkrx> qwerkus: try that
<qwerkus> jkrx: did it already
<jkrx> qwerkus: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<jkrx> qwerkus: done that one?
<jkrx> qwerkus: aswell as sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<qwerkus> E: unable to locate package fglrx
<qwerkus> it's already gone
<qwerkus> jkrx: iirc I have an onboard intel chip also. Somehow, it seem that  ubuntu prefers that chip, an tries to boot it
<qwerkus> how can I change this ?
<jkrx> qwerkus: ah! that explains it
<jkrx> qwerkus: first of all try turning of hybrid graphics in bios
<qwerkus> jkrx
<qwerkus> jkrx: no hybrid graphics here: intel cpu with integrated graphics and pci-e ati card
<jkrx> qwerkus: so u cant switch it off in bios?
<qwerkus> I checked the bios: PCI-E is enabled as graphic adapter ?!?
<jkrx> qwerkus: u could try the proprietary driver
<jkrx> qwerkus: http://www.securethelock.com/2014/04/20/installing-configuring-amdati-drivers-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<jkrx> qwerkus: thats the best install guide for it
<qwerkus> jkrx: sighhhht - I was hoping to get around it, because of weird bugs
<qwerkus> but if it's the last option...
<jkrx> qwerkus: its the only option I can think off atm... sorry
<qwerkus> ok
<qwerkus> thank you anyway
<adimitrov> anyone notice that on maximized window sometimes window controls (minimize,restore,close) are not appearing in unity panel when mouse over, instead of that window title is appearing
<dauntl3ss> hello everyone, how's it going? I am on a brand new install of lubuntu 13 and I just installed lamp. Now the reason I have a new install is because when I go to my linux internal IP port 80 I get a file called "download" downloads in my browser. I don't know why. I have literally not edited anything. The only ccomman I've entered is sudo  apt-get install lamp-server^ and when I go to
<dauntl3ss> http://192.168.0.109 it still auto downloads that file and nothing shows up. Any idea why?
<dauntl3ss> when I go to localhost on the target machine, it gives me the "It works" apache screen
<salsero> nop adimitrov
<dauntl3ss> so I can't figure out if it's my lubuntu install OR something on this laptop
<adimitrov> salsero: ah that is bad, i can't managed to close or restore maximized windows :(
<salsero> ctrl+w
<salsero> ah
<MaxFrames> I need a step by step guide about automatically run a vnc server at boot on lubuntu 14.04
<MaxFrames> can't find a definite source of info on the web
<heru-htl> Hi all: I am using Ubuntu 12.04. I have a problem with NetworkManager aka NM. I am using usb modem Huawei E173. NM sometime (but getting to often) cannot detect the presence of usb modem at the system start so that I mus restart the machine. Sometime mobile broadband just disconnected and cannot be reconnected via NM applet so that I must often re-plug usb modem.
<candyman> why there is no Free Space Following when attempting to resize a partition using Gparted?
<candyman> I have 800GB unallocated
<adimitrov> salsero: ahh.. seems that unity can't understand very well when one window is maximized or in windows, so because that sometimes i get both window control buttons on window title and in unity panel, and sometime they not showing anyway
<k1l> candyman: unallocated is free space
<salsero> adimitrov: i use kde sorry not gnome/unity
<adimitrov> salsero: ok thank u
<candyman> k1l: I know, I want to add that space too an NTFS partition
<candyman> but i cant
<candyman> that space is not recognized when i click resize
<k1l> candyman: can you show a screenshot of gparted?
<k1l> candyman: you need to resize the ntfs partition and extend the beginning (if its the next partition after that unallocated space)
<candyman> ahaa
<qwerkus> jkrx: I found it. The problem was the xor.conf file, kept from the proprietary driver. Once removed, it worked like a charm
<candyman> k1l: I can resize the extended partition sda4, but i cant resize sda2 or sda3
<candyman> which are ntfs
<k1l> candyman: please show a screenshot
<candyman> i cant
<pwn> I have a program that depends on bzip. is it enough to copy the header files and binaries of bzip to the directories so that my program will run?
<candyman> i am using a live cd
<pwn> or do i need to actually install?
<k1l> candyman: press "print" and upload that picture?
<candyman> k1l: Nvm, I am uploading it right now
<candyman> k1l: http://tinypic.com/r/r93c79/8
<ad108> Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 , Google mail account is not available in Online Accounts
<k1l> candyman: hmm, you need to resize (like move) the extrended partition sda4 to use that unallocatedspace and make free space in front of that sda4. then you can use that space for sda3
<k1l> candyman: the free space is at the end of the harddisk. you cant get that space to the middle if you dont shove the partitions (with resizing) to that end
<pwn> or do i need to actually install?
<pwn> I have a program that depends on bzip. is it enough to copy the header files and binaries of bzip to the directories so that my program will run?
<candyman> k1l: I did
<candyman> k1l: Still no space for the sda3
<k1l> candyman: is the unallocated space now between sda3 and sda4?
<candyman> aha
<candyman> i got it
<ad108> Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 , Google mail account is not available in Online Account. Can anyone help?
<tarelerulz> I updated my  Samusung  Galaxy note 3 to Android 4.4.2 and now I can't share files with my Ubuntu 14.04.  any ideas?
<lix> archive.ubuntu.com (cherufe.canonical.com 91.189.88.153) is down for me.
<lix> strange. - now up again
<lix> have a good day
<dastaan> tarelerulz: I do have a moto g with kitkat and it works fine.
<MaxFrames> lubuntu 14.04: the lock screen button on the close session dialog screen does nothing. why, and how to fix?
<clearwater> I have an iphone which I love dearly
<clearwater> I use it for everything
<nipple-erection> I have a very large penis and am good at long gentle forelapy.
<nipple-erection> my penis is throbbing
<lix> haha
<tarelerulz> It seems like Android switch mtp and never worked with Ubuntu easy again
<k1l> tarelerulz: it does
<k1l> which ubuntu are you on?
<dastaan> Now that was something you don't witness every day :D
 * MaxFrames is hoping at least one kind soul in the whole ubuntu community will try and help him
<tarelerulz> I'm on 14.04 I think
<cfhowlett> tarelerulz run a terminal command   cat /etc/issue
<MaxFrames> I'm seriously on the verge of forgetting *ubuntu for good due to sheer frustration
<k1l> tarelerulz: from 13.10 (iirc) mtp should work ootb
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames less venting and more precise problem description/details ...
<MaxFrames> "lock screen" => click => nothing. and that is on a fresh install.
<tarelerulz> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<MaxFrames> cfhowlett: I've already descripted the problem in detail
<MaxFrames> the lock screen button on the close session dialog does nothing.
<ejo> MaxFrames: does Ctrl-Alt-L work for you?
<MaxFrames> no
<tarelerulz> why use MTP over USB 3  or just USB 2? for Android ?
<MaxFrames> if I do that, I get an "Openbox" window saying that the child process "xscreensaver-command" could not be executed (file or directory non existent)
<k1l> tarelerulz: android changed from oldschool usb-mass-storage to mtp.
<MaxFrames> at least ctrl-alt-l gives some clue as to what the problem is
<k1l> tarelerulz: so its not ubuntus fault that you need to use mtp for android devices
<MaxFrames> now, how can this happen on a fresh install, and most of all, how to remediate?
<k1l> MaxFrames: file a bug and talk to the developers in the bug comments about this
<k1l> !bug | MaxFrames
<ubottu> MaxFrames: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<clearwater> MaxFrames: include dmesg and your hardware
<MaxFrames> well, if it's a bug or a glitch it's still to determine
<tarelerulz> I know Ubuntu is all Good .  Just trying to work out  how to get it working.
<MaxFrames> anyway, when I've filed a bug, how do I work around the issue until fixed?
<k1l> tarelerulz: mtp works with nuatilus ootb.
<k1l> MaxFrames: first file a bug
<MaxFrames> k1l: I am not sure it is a bug, more likely some missing configuration/file
<k1l> MaxFrames: as you might have seen we cant help you a lot on this
<k1l> MaxFrames: that is still a bug for lubuntu
<k1l> MaxFrames: file abug
<traxys> Hi evryone !
<clearwater> traxys: (:
<saeedullah> Hello All friend
<saeedullah> give me the Ubuntu all command with esay learning to use in terminal
<saeedullah> give me the Ubuntu all command with esay learning to use in terminal
<rjd> rsyslog respawns as soon as I kill it. I'd really like to kill it and run it with debug (no forking). Is this because of 'upstart'? If so, how can I disable the behaviour?
<rjd> saeedullah: ?
<interweb> Hello
<saeedullah> rjd brother i need the ubuntu commads
<Ben64> saeedullah: which ubuntu commands? to do what?
<zava> hey I have a radeon/intel hybrid pavilion dv6
<zava> and switcheroo isnt working anymore
<zava> I want to use the open source graphic drivers
<zava> I updated to kernel 3.14 but that didn't solve it
<zava> I saw a couple of kernel patches which are supposed to solve the problem but I don't understand how I can implement those ddif patches
<zava> can someone give me a short explanation?
<saeedullah> i want to learn basically unbunt 12.0.4
<k1l> !terminal | saeedullah
<ubottu> saeedullah: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<saeedullah> can i help me how to learn unbuntu
<OerHeks> saeedullah, good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<saeedullah> yes
<alket> Is it possible to use google chromes flashplugin to mozillas ?
<alket> in firefox
<saeedullah> freind
<saeedullah> tnx
<saeedullah> from
<saeedullah> all
<OerHeks> alket, chrome is closed source, use the plashplugin installer in the repos
<OerHeks> or pepperflash
<tarelerulz> The only thing that seem to work is  sending files via blue tooth from Ubuntu
<surprisetrex> how do I set a certain terminal script to run on startup
<surprisetrex> ?
<Wug> surprisetrex: the "right" way is to make an upstart job for it
<Wug> I think
<Wug> there's like 5 ways to do it, maybe there's a different right way now
<tarelerulz> Is  MTP an open standard or even popular out side of Windows ?  Does  Mac use it?
<surprisetrex> Wug - thanks, i'll give that a google
<Wug> surprisetrex: the first result, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html, is pretty good
<Wug> basically all you'd need is to write a file /etc/init/[yourjobname] containing "exec [command to run]\nstart on startup"
<Wug> you can do a ton more with it, but that will do what you want I think
<surprisetrex> excellent, thanks
<surprisetrex> just trying to get this thing to auto-mount my google drive as a folder on boot
<surprisetrex> rather than having to run 'google-drive-ocamlfuse ~/gdrive' every time
<tarelerulz> any of you ever use Google drive?
<hateball> Wug, surprisetrex: Not so great making it an upstart job if it's for a single user. Better off putting it in the users autostart
<surprisetrex> you mean under the startup applications gui?
<hateball> Yes
<surprisetrex> I tried putting that script in as the command in Startup Applications and it didn't seem to work
<OerHeks> !info grive
<ubottu> grive (source: grive): Google Drive client for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-1.1 (trusty), package size 147 kB, installed size 535 kB
<hateball> surprisetrex: Is the script executable? chmod +x
<hateball> surprisetrex: and what does the exact script look like? pastebin if possible
<surprisetrex> the script is a one-liner
<surprisetrex> "google-drive-ocamlfuse ~/gdrive"
<surprisetrex> is all
<hateball> well, if it's supposed to be a shell-script, that wont do
<hateball> surprisetrex: start file with #!/bin/bash
<hateball> surprisetrex: then whatever on next line, chmod +x the file, then you can run it
<geirha> sh -c 'google-drive-ocamlfuse ~/gdrive'  should work
<sudoneko> Hey
<sudoneko> I can't configure a program because nopengl library was found, can anybody give me some help?
<surprisetrex> hateball - I think I get my problem. I was using the wrong phrase, it's not actually saved as a script file. I was just trying to get it to run the line in terminal on boot
<hxm> hello, I have this problem with apt http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462088/
<hateball> surprisetrex: While that should work, in my experience it's flaky. So I prefer creating a proper script file as described and then just running that
<hxm> and apt-get install -f wont resolv it
<cfhowlett> !es|hxm
<ubottu> hxm: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hxm> what did i talk?
<cfhowlett> hxm what did you write ...
<k1l> hxm: you got PPAs active?
<hxm> what did? I wrote in english
<hateball> hxm: The paste is in Spanish tho :)
<cfhowlett> hxm yes, but your paste is NOT english
<hxm> ah, the paste
<hxm> sorry, the is critical messages in english
<hxm> it just says udev is not being installed  because these dependencies are not being configured
<sudoneko> http://a.pomf.se/pcsyct.log
<sudoneko> this is the output I get when configuring, can anybody help?
<cfhowlett> sudoneko no.
<sudoneko> why?
<cfhowlett> sudoneko put that in a PASTE not in a downloaded (possibly dangerous) file
<sudoneko> Oh sorry, ok
<cfhowlett> !paste > sudoneko
<ubottu> sudoneko, please see my private message
<zetheroo1> I need help with an openVPN connection .. I can connect but I cannot access any of the resources on the remote network
<sudoneko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462179/
<zetheroo1> this is what the output of route looks like :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462177/
<sudoneko> Here, sorry.
<basverhaak> He i got windows 8.1. but since i have ubuntu studio i cant go on windows 8.1. What is the problem windows of ubuntu?
<basverhaak> eeh help anwser my quistion please/
<basverhaak> r
<basverhaak> r
<basverhaak> r
<basverhaak> r
<basverhaak> r
<basverhaak> r
<basverhaak> r
<unopaste> basverhaak you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> basverhaak you need to stop that now.
<cfhowlett> !patience>basverhaak
<cfhowlett> !patience|basverhaak
<ubottu> basverhaak: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zetheroo1> I have been struggling with this issue for weeks now ... tried following the official ubuntu docs as well as forums and blogs ... but nothing seems to work past the connection point
<zetheroo1> I have tried now through the Network Manager and have got it to connect, but still no access to hosts on the remote network
<zack__> what should i do?
<cfhowlett> zack__ you should state the issue ...
<hxm> is 14.04 lts too new for use as server?
<ActionParsnip> hxm: not at all :)
<hxm> i only have probelms with dependencies
<ActionParsnip> hxm: are the packages from the official ubuntu repos?
<hxm> ye
<hxm> s
<hxm> is udev
<hxm>  * udev requires hotplug support, not started
<hxm> i found it goes to /sys/kernel/uevent_helper but that file does not exists and I can write in that directory
<llutz> hmpf, with 13.10 they started to use polkit instead of gksu/gksudo and took gksu out of default installation. what's the official recommended way to start graphical apps as diferent user now? people have to manually install gksudo because pkexec doesn't suppport it?
<cfhowlett> llutz gksudo is in ubuntu.  no need to install.
<aluno20> oi
<cfhowlett> llutz or am I stuck in my 12.04 time lag?
<llutz> !info gksu | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<llutz> cfhowlett: "optional" since 13.10
<aluno20> oi
<cfhowlett> aluno20 ask your ubuntu questions
<aluno20> oi
<fmerges> hi, any tip for linux desktop becomming very very slow after viewing some flash videos? it doesn't matter which browser in use, the whole system becomes unusable. Ubuntu 12.04
<OerHeks> fmerges known issue, restart your browser and the memory-hog should be gone
<LogstarGo> 1burrick
<OerHeks> fmerges, i have less memory issues with chrome.
<fmerges> OerHeks: so basically i have to restart the browser from time to time in order to see some streaming right?
<OerHeks> fmerges, and it depends on the source of your videos, i guess
<fmerges> OerHeks: funny do, is lately chrome always wants to use html5 player, which doesn't work most of the time in my case but this is a different story...
<OerHeks> fmerges, "chrome always wants to use html5 player" ? never noticed that
<really_cii> I am installing Ubuntu Gnome into a virtualbox VM. It keeps aborting after account creation  (I think during the file copy) . I have confirmed the md5 checksum for the ISO is correct
<really_cii> fmerges: Likely you have turned on html5 in youtube settings
<fmerges> really_cii: haven't changed a thing in the youtube settings... where can I check that?
<fmerges> but anyway, i have this slow down with html5 and flash, so it has to be something else...
<really_cii> fmerges: If you are signed in to youtube, you can look in your account to see if you have it set for HTML5. if you haven't signed in to youtube, this isn't the issue
<really_cii> fmerges: I know nothing about flash, it's not installed on my system
<ActionParsnip> really_cii: did you select to install updates or codecs at install time?
<zhangbian> somebody here?
<ActionParsnip> zhangbian: nobody at all
<zhangbian> what
<CatKiller> zhangbian: Imagine arriving at a crowded concert all, and shouting "is somebody here"?
<ActionParsnip> CatKiller: like it
<llutz> ActionParsnip: /j #facebook
<pillo_> se scrivo qui mi leggete?
<OerHeks> !it | pillo_
<ubottu> pillo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zhangbian> fuck
<really_cii> ActionParsnip: No I did not. I will try that again doing so, just in case it needs something there for the VM.
<ActionParsnip> really_cii: are there any known issues with the ISO and virtualbox? I'd ask in #vbox
<ActionParsnip> really_cii: you could install mini ISO, then install the metapackage to get the session you desire
<really_cii> ActionParsnip: Not that I am aware of, however I'm grateful for your assistance, and will look into what you have suggested
<ActionParsnip> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
 * Hayro pingme
<ActionParsnip> really_cii: installs from the web, saves having to install then update. Its not a million miles away from Arch
<ActionParsnip> really_cii: in method
<really_cii> ActionParsnip: I believe I need ubuntugnome for their PPA to get gnome 3.12 but i'll definately look into this, again thanks (maybe UbuntuGnome has a minimal installer)
<ActionParsnip> really_cii: you can add that once you get installed
<really_cii> ActionParsnip: I was told it breaks unity on a regular ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> really_cii: I use the mini ISO when I install too. Mini ISO + OpenBox + LightDM :)
<BlackDeath> morning gents... curious to know that if i do a "ip addr" and i get 1: lo, 2: eth0 does that mean my instal doesnt have drivers for my wifi card
<really_cii> ActionParsnip: You're both amazing and helpful.
<shan> hi, how to edit grub for dual boot. i want only OS to be mentioned there....!!
<ActionParsnip> really_cii: https://www.dropbox.com/s/2mpttq6khg5pxvi/7thJan2014.png   :)
<ActionParsnip> shan: that is default
<shan> ActionParsnip | so, i can't edit ??
<llutz> shan: you'd need to edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom  for customizing the menu like that
<shan> llutz | by removing/hiding other options from menu other than OS will not harm anything??
<ActionParsnip> shan: yes you can edit it, but what you want is the default behaviour
<llutz> shan: then disable os-prober and the other *-linux files and run update-grub. be sure about what your're doing, it might break your grub-menu
<cyborgcygnus> I've formatted a 500GB HDD in gparted to ext4 to use as my linux steam game drive. It says I only have read access to the drive when I try & set it in Steam as my game drive. How can I give my user account read & write access, in the properties it's all blanked out to change those settings & it says it's owned by root.
<ActionParsnip> shan: do you want to remove the  old kernels from Grub by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> cyborgcygnus: chown it to your user
<really_cii_> ActionParsnip: The VM crashed my machine after your dropbox link but i think i know what the problem is related to. In the error log for vbox it said keyboard error. so i did KB autodetect in the installer. It asked me to press certain keys to ID my keyboard, and crashed as soon as I entered the locale specific key "£"
<shan> ActionParsnip | i don't know much about grub, either about linux itself. i just want grub/boot menu to show Win 8 and Ubuntu to show there.
<cyborgcygnus> actionparsnip, Umm so in a terminal would I type "sudo chown (media directory location here) (user name here)? I'm still a bit noobish in the ubuntu multiverse
 * Hayro NEW CANAL #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv /Ame #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv #cvv 
<ActionParsnip> cyborgcygnus: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /mount/point       (you only need to change '/mount/point' in that command)
<ActionParsnip> shan: you are offered the older kernels as a fallback, there is also a useful memory tester which is default installed.
<cyborgcygnus> actionparsnip, oh geez lol, see that to me doesn't compute, not sure what I'm supposed to mend it to. I wish I could change it in Gparted.
<ActionParsnip> shan: if you can pastebin the output of:    lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image        I can advise
<Hayro>   #cvv  New  canal     #cvv  New  canal   #cvv  New  canal   #cvv  New  canal   #cvv  New  canal   #cvv  New  canal   #cvv  New  canal   #cvv  New  canal   #cvv  New  canal   #cvv  New  canal   #cvv  New  canal   #cvv  New  canal   #cvv  New  canal
<ActionParsnip> cyborgcygnus: would be nice but makes sense, cant have random filesystems owned by folk, so its given to root to distribute
<hxm> when installing apache2 it wants install more extra packages that I dont want
<hxm> can I disable that?
<really_cii_> ActionParsnip: Sorry, to be more specific. It crashed when I responded to the question: Do you have this key (£)
<shan> is there any plugin i can use for pastebin
<llutz> hxm: use apt-get --no-install-recommends install ....
<really_cii_> ActionParsnip: I'll look into the alternative installer as you suggested, thank you
<hxm> not the recommended packages
<hxm> it says it will install the next extra packages
<hxm> and appears udev in the list, and I dont want that
<cyborgcygnus> actionparsnip, $USER:$USER, do I change that to my user name in one of those $USER,
<hxm> the recommended packages is other list
<really_cii_> shan: There is 'pastebinit' in the Ubuntu repo but it uses paste.ubuntu.com and not that mess called pastebin
<Homely_Girl> Greetings Brainiacs! :)
<shan> ActionParsnip | http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462470/
<Wobbo>  It runs, but it continuously hang. I've had it before, I do not know why and I do not know how I can fix this. But, Android ADT works fine.
<ActionParsnip> shan: ok then you will only see one kernel and Windows
<ActionParsnip> shan: so you will see WIndows and Ubuntu (1 kernel) and Memtester
<ActionParsnip> Wobbo: what runs? What is 'it'?
<shan> can't i remove both memtest and advance option? @ ActionParsnip
<Wobbo> It start how it shot. But after a comple min. it get black.
<ActionParsnip> shan: you'll need the advanced options for if your system goes belly up
<ActionParsnip> shan: you can uninstall the memory tester if you want, it can be useful if your system is misbehaving and you want to remove bad ram as a cause
<ActionParsnip> shan: it is on the liveCD, so you could run it from that
<llutz> !details | Wobbo
<ubottu> Wobbo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<shan> ActionParsnip | yes, i got Live CD.
<Homely_Girl> I used to have a dual boot system which meant I got a menu when turning on my pc, I deleted 'doze but still get the boot manager menu, how do I remove it please? :)
<amdp> hi if I locked with passwd -l my root account and can only login with normal user how can I su to root back?
<llutz> amdp: use sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> shan: then you can use that if you want to test RAM, remove memtest if you like, you'll find it's package in software centre
<ActionParsnip> shan: considering Grub is on the screen for only a second or two I'm surprised you care at all
<amdp> llutz I can't because I have no sudoer users
<ActionParsnip> amdp: then you will need to drop to root recovery and add your user to the sudo group
<llutz> amdp: cat /etc/issue
<kchengue> hi
<ActionParsnip> amdp: as llutz  says, what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> amdp: users can run the command, it is user readable
<shan> ActionParsnip | i'm not gonna use this machine. the person who'll use this machine. these boot options could confuse him. that's why i'm thinking to hide/remove them.
<llutz> but some  prefer not to show the result ...
<amdp> llutz, ActionParsnip I'm on a remote server, Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l - after disabling root and creating first user I lost connection
<ActionParsnip> amdp: then you will need a smarthands to do it, or login as a user with sudo access
<llutz> amdp: use rescue-system to fix your system
<ActionParsnip> shan: there is BURG which is a prettier bootloader and simpler too, but its not supported here or made by the folks who make Grub
<amdp> rescue-system ?
<shan> ActionParsnip | i sure will prefer more safe and stable thing.
<ActionParsnip> amdp: you can use a chroot from liveCD to then manipulate your system
<amdp> ActionParsnip I have no physical access
<ActionParsnip> amdp: then you'll need a smarthands
<amdp> llutz what is a rescue system?
<ActionParsnip> shan: the Grub entry for Ubuntu does say the word 'Ubuntu' right?
<shan> Yes.
<amdp> smarthands means somebody to do that?
<shan> and Windows 8 too.
<llutz> amdp: your remote machine is a hosted server somewhere? most provider have a rescue console to access machines not reachable from net
<amdp> llutz thanks : )
<ActionParsnip> shan: so, where is the problem? One is Ubuntu, one is Windows
<llutz> amdp: check providers server-panel, if it has one
<amdp> llutz thanks :D
<amdp> that should do. have a good day!
<ActionParsnip> amdp: yes a smarthands request is where you get the local datacentre team to fulfil a task for you
<amdp> alright
<ActionParsnip> amdp: does the system have an iLO / DRAC equivelant?
<llutz> and some more hands for writing the bill ...
<amdp> thanks everyone
<shan> ActionParsnip | i only want to hide/remove "memtest" & "advance option", so it won't confuse the user of machine.
<ActionParsnip> shan: i dont know about advanced options, but if you uninstall memtest it will vanish
<ActionParsnip> shan: maybe the guys in #grub can advise too
<amdp> ActionParsnip how do I check that?
<shan> ActionParsnip | thanks for Channel advice. : )
<ActionParsnip> amdp: i'd imagine you will have been told it at some point
<ActionParsnip> amdp: if it has one
<amdp> ActionParsnip what is that?
<ActionParsnip> amdp: youve not worked in IT have you
<amdp> ActionParsnip nope
<ActionParsnip> amdp: iLO and DRAC are remote access technologies for servers, even if the server is off you can still power on the server as well as remotely manage BIOS settings. Stuff you cannot do via RDP or SSH as the service is not up yet
<ActionParsnip> amdp: because the OS isnt on
<amdp> I got it
<amdp> ActionParsnip I understand yes I used somthing like that once ago
<ActionParsnip> amdp: using iLO / DRAC you can mess with Grub and use root recovery mode. Without it an engineer has to walk to the data centre and attach a console to the box and do stuff
<amdp> ActionParsnip alright
<enmand> l
<ActionParsnip> amdp: they also do other stuff  like hardware health reporting, raid config, reportng and other nicenesses
<amdp> ActionParsnip thank you very much for the information
<ActionParsnip> amdp: so if you dont have access to this, then you'll need a local monkey to go and do stuff for you
<cyborgcygnus> ActionParsnip, worked out the chown thing, cheers.
<ActionParsnip> cyborgcygnus: np dude
<amdp> ActionParsnip I used I drac I guess when I remotely changed a CentOS into a debian
<cyborgcygnus> actionparsnip, ;)
<amdp> ActionParsnip and there was a boot problem
<ActionParsnip> amdp: yes, like that. If your remote server doesnt have that then you will need a remote guy to attend the server and dig you out
<amdp> ActionParsnip thanks again.. going to call the monkeys.. :D
<ActionParsnip> ook ook
<llutz> amdp: next time you lock a root-account, make sure you have a sudo user _before_ you press enter...
<amdp> llutz that's the main mistake, I know
<mary_> hey i am using postfix to send mail from remote machine, and i am getting this error: send-mail: fatal: parameter inet_interfaces: no local interface found for 127.0.0.0 ,  can any one help me, i got stuck here
<amdp> llutz thanks again
<hateball> mary_: if you run "ifconfig" does it show the "lo" interface ?
<mary_> hateball: i am checking
<llutz> mary_: postconf |grep interfaces ;  grep 127. /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> mary_: https://www.centos.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=42362
<ActionParsnip> mary_: change from 127.0.0.1 to the actual IP of the server (make it static IP not DHCP)
<hateball> Not having a lo interface isnt so great tho
<llutz> ActionParsnip: no need to make postfix listen to WAN, just for sending mails
<mary_> llutz: it results inet_interfaces = all local_header_rewrite_clients = permit_inet_interfaces postscreen_whitelist_interfaces = static:all proxy_interfaces =
<mary_> hateball: i dindn't see lo
<llutz> mary_: set inet_interfaces = 127.0.0.1            and make sure you have an localhost entry for that loop-ip.
<llutz> mary_: or: inet_interfaces = localhost
<hateball> mary_: your /etc/network/interfaces should have: auto lo <linebreak> iface lo inet loopback
<llutz> mary_: and /etc/hosts needs "127.xxxx localhost"
<mary_> hateball: something like # The loopback network interface auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<MaxFrames> re
<mary_> llutz: i m just adding
<MaxFrames> about the problem with the not working screen lock feature in lubuntu trusty (due to xscreensaver being missing): https://www.mail-archive.com/lubuntu-qa@lists.launchpad.net/msg04093.html
<murosai> is  there a way to install ubuntu on a remote machine over ssh in to a harddrive/ssd?
<mary_> llutz: its alredy there
<MaxFrames> 6 months ago... seriously?
<user_> you fookin' conts
<cfhowlett> !ops|user_
<ubottu> user_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ikonia> already gone
<cfhowlett> ikonia random drive-by idiot ...
<ikonia> yeah, hit crunchbang too and then was on his way, sorry
<MaxFrames> so... how to fix the problem with the lock screen feature not working in lubuntu trusty?
<MaxFrames> "known bug" since (at least) 6 months ago so no, I am not waiting for a fix, I need a workaround
<mary_> hateball: what should bein my /etc/postfix/main.cf file in mynetworks
<MaxFrames> to sum it up: the lock screen feature does not work regardless of how it is triggered (hotkeys, command line, idle timeout, gui buttons) because it still relies on xscreensaver which is missing from lubuntu 13.10 and 14.04
<llutz> http://www.postfix.org/BASIC_CONFIGURATION_README.html mary_
<MaxFrames> not being able to lock the screen on a business machine is not acceptable, so this is preventing me to deploy lubuntu machines
<mary_> thanks llutz
<MaxFrames> if you need further details/checks to help me iron out the issue, please do tell
<dhaval2712> popey: Hey
<MaxFrames> detail: the gui button just does nothing (no errors), while all the other methods throw out an error about xscreensaver not being found on the system
<bullicon> help, trying to get my ssh forward agent to work on my computer
<popey> dhaval2712: yo
<dhaval2712> So how well does Cinnamon work on Ubuntu, and does come in ISO form?
<MaxFrames> the #lubuntu channel is totally idle, been this way for days, no use looking for help there
<_ynk> I am looking for a way to develop software using specific, old packages, while keeping my current packages up to date. that is, I want to have an environment to work in (that could be via virtualization or something similiar) that would have package X which is an old package, and my main system will remain unaffected. Any suggestions?
<_ynk> p.s. with all the old dependencies as well, that could be built by source.
<kkkkkkkkk> people
<kkkkkkkkk> i suggest you to update the kernel to 3.14.4
<cfhowlett> _ynk virtualbox.
<kkkkkkkkk> if your vga is nvidia then it is very recommended
<llutz> MaxFrames: xscreensaver -> Candidate: 5.15-3ubuntu1      haven'tfollowed your issue, but it's there, install it
<Armadillos> kkkkkkkkk: Why?
<_ynk> cfhowlett: for CLI only system too?
<dhaval2712> Anyone? Ubuntu 14.04 and Cinnamon? I am thinking of installing it on a lenovo G500 which has about 2 Gigs of RAM and not a lot of processor power.
<cfhowlett> _ynk sure.   install an old server - 12.04 and develop away
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadilhos: in my case the system crashed while i was playing cs source from steam for linu
<MaxFrames> llutz: will it not conflict with whatever lubuntu is using now as the lock screen/screen saver module?
<cfhowlett> dhaval2712 lubuntu or xubuntu.  2 gigs will run slow with ubuntu/unity
<Armadillos> What nvidia driver are you using?
<slopjong> hi, i want to install this package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-sass/3.2.12-1
<slopjong> what exactly must i do?
<slopjong> add-apt-repository ???
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadilhos: linux, today i have installed the kernel 3.14.4 and the crashed stopped
<MaxFrames> llutz: I think it is called "light locker"
<slopjong> '???' should be three placeholders
<_ynk> cfhowlett: fair enough . I already use virtualbox anyway so that would make it convenient. I don't know why I didn't think about that :)
<llutz> MaxFrames: check dependencies or better, conflicts
<Armadillos> kkkkkkkkk: Are you using the open-source driver, or the driver from Nvidia?
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadilhos: i believe it's a ACPI crash
<kkkkkkkkk> ARmadilhos: nvidia proprietary
<dhaval2712> cfhowlett: So you don't recommend it then? I ask because Cinnamon with Mint works fine on a very old 1GB RAM/Core2duo machine.
<Pici> slopjong: That is in the regular Ubuntu repositories.  You should be able to just do: sudo apt-get install ruby-sass
<MaxFrames> llutz: right, I wouldn't know how to. can you tell me?
<Armadillos> kkkkkkkkk: What version of Ubuntu? I'm on 13.10, and haven't had any issues so far.
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadilhos: i believe the bug is in the kernel
<llutz> MaxFrames: apt-cache depends xscreensaver
<dhaval2712> The reason I want to go for Ubuntu is obviously because it's LTS.
<cfhowlett> dhaval2712 I've no experience with cinn.  If you like it, run it.
<slopjong> ehm, Pici i missed the little but important information that i'm using precise
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadilhos: ubuntu 14.04, and i had this bug on 12.04 too
<cfhowlett> dhaval2712 lubuntu/xubuntu 14.04 are LTS
<dhaval2712> LXDE and XFCE are a little TOO minimal I think.
<MaxFrames> llutz: ok, the output is very long, but I see several packages listed as "conflicting"
<dhaval2712> cfhowlett:  This is not for me, this is for a cousin that lives quite far away.
<cfhowlett> dhaval2712 ah.  good challenge!
<Armadillos> kkkkkkkkk: Weird, I had 12.04 too, but never had that problem.
<slopjong> Pici, aptitutde install ruby-sass installs an old version in my case, so that won't work
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadilhos: for that reason i suggest you to upgrade. I am using nvidia 331.67 driver version
<dhaval2712> Anyway, thanks a lot though. I have to run. Take care, and I'll see you around popey.
<Pici> slopjong: then you will not be able to install that version.  Unless you can find a (unsupported) PPA for it.
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadilhos: are you using what kernel and what driver version??????
<MaxFrames> llutz: so I cannot install it without it causing conflicts can I?
<Armadillos> kkkkkkkkk: I'm on 13.10 running 331.20
<llutz> MaxFrames: if one/some of the packages listed under "conflicting" are already installed, no
<slopjong> Pici, that's exactly what i'm trying to do, the question is how I use the source package to install 3.2.x (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-sass/3.2.12-1)
<slopjong> well in the meantime i'll compile it myself but i'd prefer installing it via the package manager
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadilhos: i read about this isssue a lot on google and nvidia forum
<kkkkkkkkk> ARmadilhos: are you on default ubuntu 13.10 kernel???
<Armadillos> kkkkkkkkk: Kernel version 3.11
<MaxFrames> llutz: to find out if a package is installed: "dpkg -s [package name]" ?
<kkkkkkkkk> ARmadilhos: Weird
<llutz> MaxFrames: apt-cache policy package
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadilhos: in my case, the only kernel that works perfect was 3.14.4
<Armadillos> kkkkkkkkk: Yeah that is kind of weird.
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadilhos: i am using nvidia 331.67 driver
<Feigrim> Is it at all possible to upgrade glib2.0-0 to version >= 2.37.3 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Armadillos> kkkkkkkkk: I'm using the 331.20 driver
<MaxFrames> llutz: two of the "conflict" packages are enclosed in "<>" ("<xscreensaver-gnome>" and "<xscreensaver-nognome>"), what does that mean?
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadilhos: are you on pc or notebook???
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadilhos: desktop or notebook???
<student> hi
<student> sudo logout
<llutz> MaxFrames: those are "provides-packages". packages might contain anything but tell the system they provide "xscreenserver-gnome" for other packages depending on that (like apache, lighttp, nginx all are <httpd>),sry cannot explain very good
<student> answer please
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadillos, desktop or notebook????
<student> cool
<student> desktop
<student> extraPutty
<llutz> student:  Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<MaxFrames> well, it looks like no one of the conflicting packages is installed on my machine at the moment
<student> How do I linux?
<MaxFrames> I just wonder if all will magically start working by just installing xscreensaver. and I am prepared to bet no.
<llutz> student: do what? use, write, spell, sell?
<MaxFrames> most likely there will be some configuration done to tell the system to launch/use/enable it
<llutz> MaxFrames: install it, check it, keep fingers crossed
<Armadillos> kkkkkkkkk: Desktop
<student> just, how to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !manual|student
<ubottu> student: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<student> I currently do not know how to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> student you don't "do" ubuntu.  you USE ubuntu.
<llutz> student: ubuntu is not a verb
<student> Oooohh, how do I use it?
<cfhowlett> !manual|student READ !!!!
<ubottu> student READ !!!!: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mintgreen__> is zfs filesystem supported?
<MaxFrames> "to ubuntu: the act of someone or something releasing a new version every six months regardless on if it's ready or not"
<student> I'm currently using arch linux, but ubuntu is just waay too difficult!
<llutz> MaxFrames: :D
<BrewNo> ubuntu too difficult?
<cfhowlett> student then stay with arch.
<student> Yeah, with all the guy and stuff
<student> gui*
<llutz> don't feed the troll please
<student> FEEDZ ME
<cfhowlett> student go play elsewhere.
<BrewNo> anyways, anyone has experience with rosegarden?
<student> cfdisk
<module000> elsewhere==trash compactor?
<cfhowlett> BrewNo a bit.
<MaxFrames> llutz: lol. Installed xscreensaver, rebooted, and now there is a difference. no more errors about xscreensaver not being found on the system. now I don't get any error. anything. the screen does not lock, nothing happens, period.
<student> No, only with tulps
<BrewNo> cfhowlett, i'm not really looking to use it, just wanted to check it out, and apparently, whenever i start rosegarden, my running vids are suspended, as if they're buffering
<BrewNo> the moment i close rosegarden, they start running again
<llutz> MaxFrames: the whole screensaver/locking stuff with Xorg is ... odd
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadillos, the people that are reporting the bug are using notebooks
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadillos, that's my case
<BrewNo> bug, or is it on purpose?
<cfhowlett> BrewNo sounds legit.  if you run ardour with jack, it seized your audio functions.
<BrewNo> ah, so it's on purpose?
<Armadillos> kkkkkkkkk: Interesting.  I'll have to look at my laptop.  It's running 12.04, but can't remember what version of the Nvidia driver it's using.
<cfhowlett> BrewNo I'd guess so, but you'd have to check the documentation for confirmation
<MaxFrames> llutz: ok, there is a screensaver entry in the start menu now, launched it, told that the daemon was not running; told it to run it, now screen lock works
<BrewNo> ok will do, thx :)
<llutz> MaxFrames: until next reboot?
<MaxFrames> the question now is how to make the daemon run automatically, for all users
<MaxFrames> including new users I might create tomorrow
<MaxFrames> the good news is that everything works w/o configurations.... all the vectors (idle time, lid close, hotkey, gui...)
<MaxFrames> I just need to launch xscreensaver at boot time
<MaxFrames> unfortunately I'll need help for this too
<llutz> MaxFrames: locking should be part of xorg, not depend on wm/de or any userspace app. doesn't your display-manager have a confg to start that with the session?
<MaxFrames> llutz: I can only figure out half of that :D
<MaxFrames> by all means, I think lubuntu is now using a different lockscreen module, but they forgot to implement it fully
<MaxFrames> so to all practical purposes it does not work and one must use a userspace app until fixed
<MaxFrames> I need to launch this app on every user's session, automagically
<llutz> MaxFrames: i won't be any help with that, i'm not very good with GUI-things. i'd look at lightdm and the xsession files
<llutz> MaxFrames: supposing lubuntu uses lightdm
<MaxFrames> it does, to my knowledge
<alban_> hi guys
<MaxFrames> jeez. I can't help feeling very frustrated by the level of knowledge required to solve even the most trivial issues
<alban_> I am currently working on a project for league of legends players
<alban_> we are 4
<alban_> we need a spanish translator
<alban_> and also, a german dev
<whoever> MaxFrames: what trivial issue are you trying to solv
<cfhowlett> !ot|alba
<ubottu> alba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<whoever> alleyoopster: why do you think you need a spanish translater
<whoever> alleyoopster: sorry wrong nic
<MaxFrames> whoever: please see the backlog, in short lock screen is broken in lubuntu
<MaxFrames> fixing it requires installing xscreensaver (ok) but now I need to figure out how to make it so that it starts automatically for every user
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadillos, install steam for linux and test
<kkkkkkkkk> Armadillos, my crash occured only when i play cs source
<Armadillos> kkkkkkkkk: I have linux on that box.   Granted, I don't play CS:Source
<MaxFrames> I can add it to autostart from the lxsession defaults control panel, but that's on a per user basis
<MaxFrames> whereas I need it to be started and available to all users of the machine
<whoever> MaxFrames: is this what you refering to http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<MaxFrames> same goes for nm-applet which is similarly broken i.e. the package is installed but it doesn't start by default
<MaxFrames> whoever: no, it's lubuntu (and 14.04)
<MaxFrames> there surely must be a way to configure the system to autostart an app for all users
<MaxFrames> this does NOT work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604211
<whoever> MaxFrames: i goodled for lubuntu and ubuntu links come up, well the links lead to ubuntu docs
<MaxFrames> I've put @nm-applet there, but it does not start
<whoever> MaxFrames: there is
<whoever> MaxFrames: what have you tried
<MaxFrames> that approach.
<MaxFrames> it claims that putting an entry like that in that file, will launch the relevant file at boot
<MaxFrames> not true. I've entered "@nm-applet" for instance, and still no nm-applet at boot
<MaxFrames> same goes for @xscreensaver
<MaxFrames> it might have worked before 14.04, it surely doesn't work on 14.04
<whoever> MaxFrames: copy programe to /etc/xdg/autostart/
<llutz> MaxFrames:you may have a look https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XScreenSaver
<MaxFrames> well, not exactly, the /etc/xdg/autostart approach implies creating a .desktop file with informations on how to start and what
<module000> MaxFrames: placing a file in /etc/xdg/autostart that adheres to the proper spec(http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-latest.html) will cause it to start for all users
<MaxFrames> did that as well. no avail.
<whoever> MaxFrames: or just make an entry into /etc/startup
<junka> does installin laptop-mode-tools still have the laptop mode off by default?
<module000> MaxFrames: also, your .xsession-errors will report why your autostart file didnt' behave the way you wanted it to, such as syntax errors
<whoever> junka: i think
<MaxFrames> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-0.9.2.html => this is basically what I did
<module000> MaxFrames: you want to follow the autostart spec, not the desktop one. they are similar but not identical
<whoever> MaxFrames: are you testing that xscreensaver starts for root, if so it won't work that easy
<junka> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.64-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 84 kB, installed size 407 kB
<brianblaze420> what is the best way to stop this from happening on my ssh server :
<brianblaze420> reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for 203.51.174.61.dial.wz.zj.dynamic.163data.com.cn [61.174.51.203] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<brianblaze420> i have iptables to limit the amount of times people can attack at least i thought i did
<cfhowlett> brianblaze420 might want to ask ##linux and/or #ubuntu-server
<brianblaze420> thanks
<k1l> brianblaze420: what about fail2ban ?
<brianblaze420> havent tried it
<brianblaze420> oh u know what I think after updating I broke my iptables
<brianblaze420> that would explain it
<MaxFrames> whoever: I didn't quite get that last question
<MaxFrames> I am testing that xscreensaver runs automatically for my current user who is a sudoer
<whoever> MaxFrames: make an entry into /etc/rc.local for the app you want to start at login
<k1l> rc.local is root rights at start.
<k1l> MaxFrames: why dont you just install xscreensaver? do you have a special setup? did you change a lot?
<MaxFrames> k1l: just installing it won't do cause it does not run automatically
<whoever> MaxFrames: do you want you at to start at login and your always loging in with lightdm, or do you want tty login
<MaxFrames> didn't quite get this as well. anyway, I am logging in via lightdm if this was the question
<whoever> MaxFrames: and are you testing that xscreensaver auto starts as root user ?
<MaxFrames> afaik root is disabled by default in ubuntu
<whoever> MaxFrames: yes that was thx -
<MaxFrames> I am testing with a sudoer user
<k1l> MaxFrames: what does that mean? you are running everythign with sudo?!?
<MaxFrames> no, of course
<MaxFrames> it just mean that the user is a member of the sudoers
<k1l> MaxFrames: did installing xscreensaver and removing gnome-screensaver not work?
<whoever> MaxFrames: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login  I know this works because I have done it, then got rid of it
<MaxFrames> gnome-screensaver is not installed... it's lubuntu not ubuntu
<whoever> MaxFrames: why do you want a screensaver
<MaxFrames> whoever: I don't want a screensaver. I want a screen locker.
<whoever> MaxFrames: they really arn't needed, since the original purpose really isn't an issue any more
<junka> does laptop-mode-tools conflicts with pm-utils?
<MaxFrames> what? locking the screen isn't an issue?
<whoever> MaxFrames: so what is your problem, i am on 14.04 and just activated it without a prob
<MaxFrames> that link is for ubuntu and anyway I _can_ autostart stuff for the current user. I need to autostart it for _any_ user
<raggg> can someone recomend me a good book for learning about linux system architecture? something that covers system processes, init, systemd, cron, filesystems the kernel etc..
<MaxFrames> whoever: are you on _lubuntu_ 14.04? repeat _lubuntu_
<whoever> MaxFrames: ubuntu but process is the same
<MaxFrames> it is not! this of the lock screen not working on lubuntu 14.04 (and 13.10) is a known issue
<MaxFrames> there is no issue in _ubuntu_
<MaxFrames> they use different lock screen modules
<whoever> raggg: well how much computer experience do you have, also how much linux experience do you have
<MaxFrames> please read the backlog if you can, I've really already stated it all multiple times
<cfhowlett> raggg http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<whoever> MaxFrames: then try #lubuntu
<MaxFrames> tried and retried... in a bunch of days, no one ever wrote anything, the channel is basically idle
<raggg> cfhowlett: thanks
<whoever> raggg: or the best way is to install a disto and google for what your tring to do , you may get up to speed faster that way then just by reading a book
<MaxFrames> I guess there aren't that many lubuntu users around, and even less go to irc
<raggg> whoever: i've been playing with linux for a long time, always had a home server etc, but am now studying computer science so want to know more about how it all works
<whoever> raggg: if you really wanna learn, and I stress really  , then install gentoo and grab the install docs, you will need them
<raggg> whoever: i had no problems with getting arch running to a useable state, havent attempted gentoo yet
<k1l> MaxFrames: did you file bugs for your issues yet?
<MaxFrames> no because there are already at least three identical bugs filed
<MaxFrames> I have subscribed to those to get notifications
<whoever> raggg: well i can say gentoo is definetly a learnig exp with the make file and keeping that up to date, since it contains the make and compile against info when building pkgs
<k1l> did you mark yourself affected and tried to give more input in comments to help fix that?
<whoever> k1l: i told him to try lubuntu channel
<MaxFrames> marked affected, yes
<MaxFrames> one of the bugs is 6 months old... that is definitely not encouraging
<raggg> i've also just finished reading art of unix programming, which had alot of really good info on the design philosophy and history i thought
<MaxFrames> "lubuntu users don't need to lock their screens" ?
<raggg> whoever: that sounds like quite an experience, i'll give it a go thanks
<k1l> MaxFrames: instead of blaming others what about you help lubuntu to get that sorted?
<MaxFrames> k1l: I have done all I can do
<MaxFrames> what would be the point of posting again what others have just posted, verbatim?
<whoever> raggg: and don't cheat and use the gui installer either that will deminish your exp
<MaxFrames> I've marked myself affected so they will know there is one more
<Slapsad> Could somebody shed some light as to why I wouldn't want to use "sudo chmod -R 777 /opt/lampp/htdocs" to make my life easier?
<k1l> Slapsad: you would not want to use lampp anyway
<k1l> !lamp > Slapsad
<ubottu> Slapsad, please see my private message
<Slapsad> Well, it's actually XAMPP...
<whoever> MaxFrames: it looks like some where able to solve by installing xscreensaver, then were able to lock screen after reboot
<k1l> Slapsad: that doesnt change that ist a bunch of security issues. ubuntu ships all you need in the ubuntu repos
<MaxFrames> whoever: yes, for the current user. me too
<Slapsad> So, what do I use as a local server?
<whoever> MaxFrames: and AFAIK is still an active bug
<whoever> and that is still "the fix"
<k1l> Slapsad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Slapsad> The default LAMP stack?
<anunakki> ok, so i've been having an issue with my ubuntu-servers i've updated, i've googled, i've tried just about everything i can find to prevent this but it continues
<MaxFrames> yes. no real fix anyway for multiple users machines, as each user should add xscreensaver to the autostart list by herself
<anunakki> i'm having an issue with my sshd login timing, it works fine, but there is a long hang before it prompts for password
<anunakki> and then a long hang before full authentication
<anunakki> and login
<anunakki> anyone have any suggestions or have experience with this issue?
<anunakki> i can paste an ssh -vv if it would help
<neccs_admin> Hello, does anyone know why a newly installed edubuntu computer would hang on the edubuntu  logo while shutting down?
<whoever> neccs_admin:  I saw last night, that it can be caused by some weird issue with the nic .so
<neccs_admin> whoever: thanks, that makes sense
<Aurigae1> hello, im looking for cloud solutions like owncloud / seafile that are linux & windows compatible and have encryption like arxshare which is windows only
<neccs_admin> the only thing is that I have another machine, the same exact hardware and Im not getting the problem.
<Aurigae1> arxshare seems like a nice solution but sadly the snc client is winos only
<whoever> neccs_admin: all i can say is it was extreemly odd and  didn't make since to me at first, my first thaught was a shutdown script issue
<whoever> neccs_admin: same nics ?
<Feigrim> Is it at all possible to upgrade glib2.0-0 to version >= 2.37.3 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<omg_scout> Hi;) Is there a cloud that will integrate with Ubuntu as good as the Ubuntu One did? I am looking for something effortless, as my grandparents will use.
<shunya_chakra> Hello
<shunya_chakra> Whazz up guys
<shunya_chakra> plz can anyone tell me alternative of Internet download manager in open source
<Beldar> Feigrim, If you are updated you have the latest versions available for 12.04, that may not be what you want exactly.
<Beldar> shunya_chakra, The web, this is support not polling.
<neccs_admin> whoever: yes
<vira> i was missing my Documents folder in homr directory, any body has idea to solve my trouble ?
<shunya_chakra> Ok Beldar :) :D I was just searching a good download manager
<Beldar> vira, Context?
<whoever> neccs_admin: same mobo and other hardware
<neccs_admin> whoever: yes
<Feigrim> Beldar: the program I want to run is made for 14.04, so it needs newer versions of some stuff. I was just wondering if there is any chance of still making it work on 12.04
<vira> Beldar . what do you mean with Context  ?
<neccs_admin> whoever: excuse me, whats mobo?
<Beldar> Feigrim, In general here it would not be advised, your on your own there basically support wise.
<cfhowlett> neccs_admin as Samuel L. Jackson would say; it's your Mother ... Board.
<Feigrim> Beldar: makes sense :)
<whoever> neccs_admin: do an lshw on each box to make sure , you can by a batch of boxes and still get different components
<whoever> neccs_admin: mother boart
<whoever> *board
<Beldar> Feigrim, Might be a ppa though, same support scenario is all basically, people do help outside the channels rules though. ;)
<neccs_admin> cfhowlett: lol...
<Feigrim> Beldar: yeah I'll look to see if there is any ppa related solution
<neccs_admin> thank you, Im fairly new to the linux community so I'm trying to catch on
<Beldar> cfhowlett, ot, but have you seen Samuel J in the movie fresh, very good watch.
<pip__> when I do a fresh install & tick the install third party software box proprietary graphics drivers are not installed.  Is this regular behaviour or is there something I need to do to make that happen?
<Beldar> pip__, what is the graphic hardware?
<pip__> nvidia gtx760
<pip__> zoyac amp edition
<pip__> zotac^
<Beldar> pip__, I suspect you have several options in the additional drivers is this correct?
<Beldar> pip__, This a optimus, dual card deal?
<pip__> yeah, that's not the issue.  I keep reading in the forums that a driver will be installed if I check the box.  That is not & never has been my experience.  I actually prefer to use additional drivers after the system is installed
<whoever> neccs_admin: so I assume your running lshw on each box
<pip__> nope, single gtx760
<Beldar> pip__, I have no real exact answer, but this happens, not sure of the regularity, much less than drivers getting installed I suspect.
<pip__> Beldar, thanks for trying I'd just like clarification
<Beldar> pip__, Hehe, no problem, I assume you are on the net when you install.
<pip__> as I say I've never had a proprietary graphics driver installed during the installation process, boxes checked or not
<pip__> yes
<neccs_admin> whoever: no, I'm not runnign lshw
<pip__> Beldar, yes, I always tick the 3rd party & download updates boxes
<neccs_admin> whoever: I've never heard of it until now.
<pip__> Beldar, I'm just getting irritated over nothing really :)
<whoever> neccs_admin: ok , what is you packe manager
<Beldar> pip__, proprietary will not get installed in general even if in the repos I believe, the box you tick is 3rd party, not exactly the same.
<Beldar> sounds the same I know
<whoever> neccs_admin: sudo apt-cache search lshw
<pip__> Beldar, I've always regarded the 3rd party as stuff for mp3 etc, not amd or nvidia graphics drivers
<whoever> neccs_admin: also are your boxes wired or wireless P
<pip__> Beldar, I'm basically getting wound up by people telling others that proprietary drivers will be installed if the 3rd party box is ticked
<dillu> hi
<dillu> I am using Xubuntu 13 and want to upgrade to 14
<Beldar> pip__, Yeah me to, codecs. You can't believe what others say or post, or at least use a little scientific inquiry in it's analysis.
<module000> pip__: you are correct, the 3rd party driver box in installation is for codecs. that won't cause something like the nvidia binary drivers to be installed
<dillu> is there a way this can be done using the command line
<dillu> I don't want to download the ISO
<Beldar> dillu, 13? what 13
<pip__> module000, thank you! I can rest easy now :)
<neccs_admin> whoever: my boxes are wired
<whoever> neccs_admin: what happens when you type "which lshw"
<Hanumaan> unable to update with sudo apt-get update it just stops at 0% the computer requires proxy when I set the proxy in the Network connections I am able to have internet but from command line update is not working
<dillu> @Beldar xubuntu 13.10
<neccs_admin> whoever: not sure how to determine my package manager, I usually get my software from ubuntu software center
<neccs_admin> whoever: I typed "which lshw" on the terminal and got back /usr/bin/lshw
<Beldar> dillu, Make sure the upgrade is set for all releases, not sure where that is in xubuntu, or use the terminal commands, others here know that terminal command.
<whoever> neccs_admin: ok, so then  try "sudo lshw -C network"
<pip__> thanks guys, tata for now
<Beldar> dillu, sudo do-release-upgrade is the command, be sure to be backed up is all I would say.
<whoever> that will return your network card(s) info manufacture  and all that fun info about the card
<neccs_admin> whoever: ok, I got alot of information now.
<anunakki> hmm
<anunakki> guess not
<dillu> thanks a lot
<m1dnight> Anyone here who can help me quick with the couchpotato installation? (running from source)
<bobin89> Hi folks, I followed a guide on the forum. And No my computer dont boot. Getting that iwlwifi has No suitable firmware found, and Then the boot stops, How can i go on?
<Beldar> dillu, THe software updater has a settings that allows you to oick the type of distro-upgrade you will see as well.
<kkkkkkkkk> hi
<Beldar> pick*
<kkkkkkkkk> i read  the readme file from kernel tree
<whoever> neccs_admin: so now you can compare the nic info on both boxes, and I bet they are not the same
<kkkkkkkkk> i said to not put kernel sources in /usr/src/linux
<Beldar> kkkkkkkkk, Honestly having a degree in black studies that nick and all your K based nicks are really offensive to me.
<kkkkkkkkk> why not??? i dont understand the reason
<Beldar> to others I suspect as well
<kkkkkkkkk> so sorry
<whoever> neccs_admin: i think you only will need to compare product and vender
<neccs_admin> whoever: they are actually the same "82566DM-2 Gigabit Network Connection"
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: i dont follow, its just a load of Ks to me....
<neccs_admin> whoever: the machines are both the same exact models
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, 9 k's 3 times KKK the klan my friend
<whoever> neccs_admin: is there a dns issue that might cause it to hang , yes i know odd , it would normaly complain at statup
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: i think you are readiing too far into it
<whoever> neccs_admin: did you install from an image or did you do each my hand
<neccs_admin> whoever: no dns issue that I'am aware of, I installed both by hand
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, That may be, however no one I know would even think of using a nick like that, I only made the comment I had not intended to discuss this again.
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: didnt even come to my head, though s/he had just picked a character and pounded it.
<whoever> neccs_admin: ok, this seems a litle weird, what if you image the working box, and then deply it to the non working box
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: probably because I'm not continually looking for stuff like that in what I see
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, It's a recurring nick I have seen it many times, I have to wonder why that is the choice is all.
<whoever> and correct the ip and box name as needed
<neccs_admin> whoever: that sounds like an option for sure if I cant get it to shutdown properly
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, ignore is where it goes always here.
<whoever> neccs_admin: that won't matter on the non working box
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: as you wish, as long as they are patient and so forth I dont really mind :)
<whoever> neccs_admin: just hit power on the non working box
<Seramon> can someone tell me what is this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7463174/
<neccs_admin> whoever: ?
<whoever> neccs_admin: do you have an external hdd, I would place the image on that then, take that hdd over to the non working box
<ActionParsnip> Seramon: what is the output of:   ls -al /home/sebastian/.config/ibus/bus
<Seramon> output?
<ActionParsnip> Seramon: yes, run the command, what is output?
<neccs_admin> whoever: that sounds like a good troubleshooting step. I'll check it out
<Seramon> my firefox browser
<whoever> neccs_admin: you said "get it to shut down correctly" , and before that you said you had one box that worked fine and the other didn't , so just kill the non working box by hitting power
<Seramon> output is opening my firefox browser
<ActionParsnip> Seramon: no, run the command I gave in a terminal, hit ENTER,  copy the output, what is the output?
<Seramon> oh
<ActionParsnip> Seramon: the output may be caused by your Firefox browser, but I gave a command to run
<ActionParsnip> Seramon: that is the output I want
<neccs_admin> whoever: will have to shut down this machine to accomplish that step, thanks for the help chat whoever
<whoever> neccs_admin: not exactly trouble shooting it is more , box doesn't work corretly, as an admin how can i get it up and running the fastest way
<whoever> neccs_admin: befor you do
<ActionParsnip> Seramon: its one line, so is ok to paste in here
<whoever> neccs_admin: do you have another box or even a smart phone that you can keep a chat on
<whoever> neccs_admin: that way if you need help durring the process you can ask
<whoever> neccs_admin: use clonezilla se to image , burn the iso  and boot it
<ActionParsnip> Seramon: you can launch a terminal with CTRL + ALT + T
<whoever> neccs_admin: use default , and beginner mode
<neccs_admin> Good point whoever: I'll try to get the chat on  my android smartphone
<Seramon>  ls -al /home/sebastian/.config/ibus/bus
<ActionParsnip> Seramon: yes, run it in a terminal, what is the output?
<Seramon> ls: invalid option - - '/'
<whoever> neccs_admin: you want to work with a disk, and you want to image that disk(probably /dev/sda)  , you will be asked to mount the target first
<Seramon> try 'ls - -help' for more information
<whoever> neccs_admin: ok
<whoever> neccs_admin: try andochat
<ActionParsnip> Seramon: did you COPY and paste the command>
<Seramon> i type in
<whoever> neccs_admin: i also assume that both hdd in bothe boxes are the same size .. correct ?
<ActionParsnip> Seramon: why do you think I gave you the exact command?
<ActionParsnip> Seramon: copy the command I gave
<neccs_admin> whoever: yes
<ActionParsnip> SeanWang: it will work
<Seramon> oops, sorry
<Seramon> 3 lines of output
<whoever> neccs_admin: ok that makes it a little easier
<Jenny__> Installed 14.04 last night. Wireless was working fine. However, today I have no wireless at all. My wireless chipset is Qualcomm Atheros AR9462.
<ActionParsnip> Seramon: ok, pastebin the output
<whoever> neccs_admin: is you chat installed yet
<gglitch> Ubuntu 14.04 question - I have tried to install a gedit plugin by putting it in ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins, but it doesn't show up. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> gglitch: did you close gedit then reopen it?
<gglitch> Yep
<whoever> neccs_admin: for what it is worth i estimate the image process at about 10 minutes
<moparsthbest> what is the package that lets you run 'git' or something and if it's not installed it says 'ask your administrator to install the git package'
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, Apparently that set of letters in brazil, the home of the ip, means lol, however when looking this up I found others out of this culture wondering what I did. Just shows to some extent the importance of intercultural communications.
<Seramon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7463224/
<koell> i just installed lubuntu on my thinkpad X41. anything works fine, but i dont get the sound to work. if i want to listen to music, there is no sound. =(
<Rory> koell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ActionParsnip> Seramon: ok and what command generated that output?
<Rory> koell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems is better
<Seramon> the command u gave me to paste
<neccs_admin> whoever: wao, 10 minutes, thats fast
<koell> Rory: thank you, i will take a try on it
<whoever> neccs_admin: yep
<neccs_admin> whoever: you did you mean "andchat"?
<whoever> neccs_admin: it is because unlike winblowz only the data that on the drive is on the image
<whoever> neccs_admin: yes
<neccs_admin> whoever: thanks!
<lapion> Hello, I am having problems with the installation of trusty on a mac book pro 3.1 ( late 2007) whenever I boot the usb stick I get a black screen.
<Jenny__> Installed 14.04 last night. Wireless was working fine. However, today I have no wireless at all. My wireless chipset is Qualcomm Atheros AR9462.
<whoever> neccs_admin: after you make the image and while your deploying it, just power off the box that you took the image from , and this way you can test wheater or not it works witout having to make changes
<whoever> neccs_admin: and if it does then just change node name and ip as needed
<NeedWeez1> Anyone here familiar with adding profiles to Shrew Soft VPN?
<neccs_admin> whoever: thank you, I will
<whoever> neccs_admin: are you a net admin or is that just part of your nic
<whoever> neccs_admin: i'll pm you if that will make it easier for your follow
<Seramon> erm... did i do anything wrong Action Parsnip?
<cwage_> anyone know why i'm getting a 404 from all the mirrors trying to download ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso ?
<barath> Hi guys, I'm looking for some help I'm an complete novice with ubuntu so my question may sound stupid. I'm trying to download ubuntu for a friend as a torrent but then I click the link in firefox I get the choose a program window with no programs please could someone help me find transmission which is installed
<OerHeks> cwage_, not sure why, this one works for me > http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/trusty/release/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<OerHeks> barath, known issue, save the url first, then reopen from filemanager
<satellite> Hi, What the best book to learn Ubuntu security.
<Jenny__> Installed 14.04 last night. Wireless was working fine. However, today I have no wireless at all. My wireless chipset is Qualcomm Atheros AR9462.
<barath> @0erHeks is I right click to save link as is open the same thing?
<OerHeks> barath, clicking the torrent link, downloads it too. but somehowe it cannot be opened from the browser, so do it from filemanager
<satellite> Recommend Internet Download manager, Please!
<Seramon> can someone tell me why my firefox is giving me problems?
<satellite> !details | Seramon
<ubottu> Seramon: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xangua> !details | Seramon
<Seramon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7463353/
<Seramon> it kept closing on me
<Seramon> and i can't find my ubuntu update icon since yesterday
<Pici> are you/70
<Pici> er
<satellite> Is there any Internet Download manager for linux.
<Beldar> Seramon, Have you run the OS in root?
<Seramon> someone recommended me to uninstall python 3.3 that time
<Seramon> Beldar: how do i do that?
<pvl1> fresh install of 14.04 server on an old tower. im getting ata errors. dead disk?
<Beldar> Seramon, I'm not saying you should, just a question.
<Seramon> Beldar, then i think i haven't as i don't even know how to do that haha
<Beldar> Seramon, can you pastebin the output of running in the terminal lsb_release -a
<Seramon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7463383/
<Beldar> pvl1, ubuntu has a smartdisc check in disks, top right corner dropdown.
<cfhowlett> satellite check firefox plugins for download managers
<lapion> gparted for mac
<Beldar> Seramon, On the Firefox issue I would reset it with a new user, it saves the bookmarks.
<lapion> oops sorry wrong keyboard
<satellite> cfhowlett | Thanks, is there any security book you can recommend?
<Seramon> Beldar, so how do i do that?
<cfhowlett> satellite ask about linux security in ##linux
<pvl1> Beldar: im on ubuntu server
<Beldar> Seramon, https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/reset-firefox-easily-fix-most-problems
<satellite> cfhowlett | linux/ubuntu are same!!
<cfhowlett> satellite I don't engage in theological debates.  you are free to ignore my suggestion.
<Seramon> so i have to reopen firefox first?
<Beldar> Seramon, On the update icon issue, is this the unity desktop, and have you modified it in compiz or with themes...etc?
<Seramon> this is unity desktop but i never modify it except for uninstall the python
<Beldar> Seramon, Is FF not opening at all, that was a terminal output you posted from running firefox?
<Seramon> yes
<Seramon> it opens but it closes after that
<Beldar> Seramon, Ah, not sure exactly. What all was removed when you removed python, and how did you do it?
<OerHeks> Seramon, see line #3 >> The owner of /home/sebastian/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<OerHeks> Seramon, did you changed anything ?
<Beldar> exactly
<OerHeks> Ah, removed python, so you wonder why FF uses python?
<Seramon> i use sudo uninstall python 3.3 i think
<Seramon> cos that time my update was having problem with python 3.3 or 13.3 i couldn't remember
<xangua> did you try to install ubuntu-desktop metapackage¿
<Seramon> someone suggested i tried to remove the python and i did
<Seramon> nope i didn't xangua
<Seramon> should i do that now? cause after that day, i couldn't even find my terminal through the search
<Seramon> i need the hotkeys to bring my terminal up
<majod> i just watched my ssd being filled in gigabytes, without any interesting program running...i ran the system monitor and had 20GB free...in just a minute i had only 16gb free...i rebooted and still had only 16gb free, but now suddenly i have 30gb free...can it be because i use ssd ?
<Beldar> majod, You trim the ssd manually or in a cron?
<majod> Beldar: im not 14.04, so it should be automatic, no?
<Beldar> majod, Not in linux per-say, there is a setup for ssd some differ from others. Could be other issues as well.
<Seramon> have I destroyed my ubuntu?
<majod> Beldar: do you have something specific on mind? should i check something? i have ubuntu installed only few weeks and had windows 8.1 before, no problem with my ssd
<Beldar> Seramon, When you removed the python were you looking at what else was removed IE dependencies?
<OerHeks> Seramon, try the suggestion from xangua, reinstall that metapackage
<satellite> Seramon | why not reinstall python to check!!! :p
<Seramon> ok
<Seramon> what is the latest version of python anyway?
<Beldar> majod, windows auto-trims is all, here is one I use, https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<OerHeks> Seramon, you don't need to know the version number for the metapackage
<Seramon>  erm... my linux was unable to locate the package (metapackage)
<Seramon> it says my python is the newest version
<Sh0rtWave> peeps
<majod> Beldar: thanks, ill take a look...altho im not very happy with this, things like this should be working out of the box...its 2014
<b00blick> Hey, do anyone knows how to deal with DisplayLink on ubuntu?
<Beldar> majod, That is a very weak rhetoric.
<Beldar> a projection really
<Seramon> and my search still can't do anything to pull out my programs
<Lucax> hello, my ubuntu freezes occationally, would there be anyone to assist?
<Seramon> how do i set myself as the root?
<majod> Beldar: not sure what you mean, but thanks anyway. maybe we can try talking in my native language and see if the rhetoric gets better :)
<xangua> Seramon: what package¿ metapackage is not the package, ubuntu-desktop is the metapackage}
<b00blick> Lucax: just try to press crl+shift+printscreen+b
<Beldar> majod, I only meant that "im not very happy with this, things like this should be working out of the box...its 2014" is not a valid argument is all. ;)
<Beldar> we all get frustrated though, I understand
<majod> Beldar: well i dont think an user should be taking care of how OS will trim his ssd...
<Jenny__> My wireless chipset, Qualcomm Atheros AR9462, is not working today.  Was fine last night after a fresh install of 14.04. How do I get it working again?
<craigbass1976> anyone ever gotten the output from diff to open up nicely in a spreadsheet?
<canons> He
<canons> Hey*
<canons> When I plug in a USB mouse some of my laptop keyboard keys stop working
<canons> How do I fix this
<Seramon> oh thanks xangua, now it seems to be processing
<Seramon> and beldar and otheres for the help
<Beldar> majod, There are probably linux OS's that do this automatically, however linux in general is a is setup for people to tweak easily. You might also realize that there are numbers of apps and packages and drivers that have to be reversede engineered as open source is not supported by some major providers.
<keevitaja> hi, what is good remote desktop app?
<OerHeks> canons, why would a mouse takeover keys ,  seems like a hardware-problem.
<Beldar> majod, Apple and MS are more hands free in general probably, but you do not hae the control you have in open source.
<Beldar> have*
<canons> OerHeks: It worked fine for several months without any problems
<canons> OerHeks: It's a Logitech G9X
<canons> OerHeks: This happened as a result of a software update.  Which one I have no idea, but it's driving me nuts
<canons> OerHeks: The Zero, Minus, and Forward Slash keyboard keys aren't working
<Seramon> why am i getting this in my installation of ubuntu desktop? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7463520/
<OerHeks> canons, odd, then more of us should have this issue
<poisonarms> Hey all. How do I set up a daemon to run at start-up? From what I can find, as long as I include a .conf file for the daemon I want to run at start-up inside of /etc/init, upstart/init will execute the commands in the conf. Is that correct?
<canons> OerHeks: I thought it might be related to the built in trackpad the laptop has, maybe it's conflicting with the USB mouse, even if I turn off the trackpad with xinput set-prop $i "Device Enabled" 0
<canons> OerHeks: Still fixes nothing
<Jenny__> Wireless not working in fresh install of 14.04. Touchpad also inoperable in each session unless I restart touchpad.  Could these two issues be related?
<sl33k_> I had sudden spurt of top most menu opening. All opening without touching anything. I hope you understand what it means. Not spooky though.
<sl33k_> What issue is this?
<canons> OerHeks: I believe I'm running 12.10
<poisonarms> canons: sudo cat /etc/*release*
<sl33k_> Is dropping down like this in a cycle with great speed. I don't know how to describe it right. If you know the proper terms please enlighten me?
<poisonarms> Will tell you which version you're running
<canons> poisonarms: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vBZdZyUW
<Beldar> Jenny__, Have you looked on askubuntu with the computer model and wireless in the search?
<canons> poisonarms: I'm completely up to date on the software packages
<Beldar> Jenny__, and or actually, that wifi card has a history of problems at times.
<jabba_> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<jabba_> Version 3.7.86
<jabba_> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<Jenny__> Beldar: is it possible that the wireless and touchapad isues are related?
<canons> OerHeks: I happen to be running a laptop that has nvidia optimus and I do have nvidia drivers installed, maybe it's messing up something in xorg.conf?
<Beldar> Jenny__, I can't say, not likely would be my guess though, here is a askubuntu link, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=AR9462
<Beldar> I assume this is an onboard pad not a external wireless.
<lucastt> is there anything that can show the frenquency spectrum in the desktop for the music playing?
<bazhang> lucastt, audacious
<lucastt> but can it appear live in the desktop?
<lucastt> like a widget
<bazhang> yep
<not_roasted> Hello friends. Is there a way to adjust the length of time with Unity's "urgent animation"? For example, the wiggle only happens for all but a second. It'd be nice to make it last longer, or perhaps wiggle for 2-3 seconds every x amount of seconds/minutes that pass. Is there a way to adjust this?
<OerHeks> canons, i cannot find any related bugreports, maybe it is an optimus issue as you suggested
<Jenny__> Beldar: thanks.  I'm researching at the link you provided.
<Jenny__> Beldar: in the meantime, could you help me figure out why the touchpad is inactive?  I have to reset it in each session.
<Beldar> Jenny__, I would if I could, I don't use mine it is off, I basically know what I have had to repair, and a few extras.
<canons> OerHeks: I'm going to add this to grub: i8042.dumbkbd=1 i8042.nopnp=1 and see what happens, from here: http://lightrush.ndoytchev.com/random-1/i8042quirkoptions
<john_doe_jr> I need to select a string from a file and then get characters to the right of a certain character…how would I do that?
<john_doe_jr> I'm trying to use cut
<jabba_> !list
<ubottu> jabba_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<v0lksman> can anyone make a suggestion on vid cards for 3 monitors?  Every time I buy a card I always end up with something that is not friendly with Ubuntu/Linux.  Hoping to avoid that...No gaming, just pure desktop on 3 screens
<bazhang> v0lksman, try ##hardware
<v0lksman> bazhang: thanks!
<pvl1> is there a way to test a hd from terminal
<genii> pvl1: What sort of testing did you have in mind?
<prach> hi all
<pvl1> genii: it seems like im getting fs errors
<Beldar> pvl1, Did you look at the smart check?
<genii> pvl1: Then you probably want to first boot up into recovery and run fsck on the partitions it has. Additionally, if it is SMART capable, check in your computer BIOS to enable that. If it's just some corruption, fsck will fix it. If the drive is beginning to go bad, the SMART will report it.
<pvl1> meh its probably too old for smart
<pvl1> ill see how it works today
<pvl1> gotta brush up on my ubuntu. ive been expirementing iwth other distros recently
<genii> Additionally there's smartmontools/smart-notifier
<SchrodingersScat> wow, how old is it then?
<genii> If it's that old, it's likely due to be replaced anyways :)
<erase> test
<genii> erase: Yes, we see what you type.
<erase> ooh hehe thx
<erase> so why some names grayed out ? on the name list
<lucastt> hey
<lucastt> how do i know which packaged created a command?
<lucastt> because i'm trying to uninstall java 7 to install java 8
<lucastt> and i still have the java command
<lucastt> but i don't know which package i used
<skinux> What is keyboard shortcut in 14.04 to restart X?
<skinux> I've tried searching, but I'm only finding information for old versions of Ubuntu.
<SchrodingersScat> sicretor: thought it was ctrl-alt-backspace
<Tammy18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bitly.com/1gAh6Jy
<Beldar> skinux, Desktop?
<Beldar> the gnome shell is alt-f2-r
<nszceta> I can't get Ubuntu to work with Hyper-V internal network
<tbd> hi
<nszceta> Is there any guidance on how the hell to get my Ubuntu VM an IP
<nszceta> I have been unable to do this for 8 hours no matter what I try
<adorver> hi
<greggo> what you try?
<nszceta> Documentation regarding Hyper-V networking with regards to Ubuntu is almost non-existent
<nszceta> I made external network coupled to a physical NIC
<nszceta> failed
<nszceta> I made an internal network using default settings and all the time the NIC shows up in Ubuntu but dhcp fails 100% of the time
<tbd> is there any way to get the scrambled graphics and the crashes gone on a macbook air 13 late 2010 with 14.04 installed? i tried to get the nouveau off and the nvidia driver on but had no luck with that. can anyone help?
<nszceta> it's a step up from when I tried CentOS and it failed to detect the NICs completely
<nszceta> kernel shows hyper-v stuff is loading more or less correctly
<Bluewolf> Hi, I am installing Ubuntu alongside windows on drive sda, drive sdb is 8GB so could I use that as my swap or just leave it as is?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Your choice, why do you ask?
<boze> I don't get this ./autogen.sh command http://www.privatepaste.com/b0b2e7a087 I installed hamster with the Ubuntu Software Center... does that matter?
<Beldar> Is sdb a flash or internal?
<arenas> hi everybody. How I installl flash player for chronium? I have Xubuntu 14
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Well its on my laptop which was preinstalled with Windows 7 and I did not want to casue any problems, its current status is free. Also would it not be a problem having /home and root installed on sda while swape is on the 8GB sdb?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, is the sdb a internal or external, there is a speed differential.
<tbd> any with knowledge on macbook air installation here?
<surprisetrex> is it normal for ~2gb of ram to be taken up running a browser, skype and a few other small apps like empathy?
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Its an internal on my Laptop, my guess is that is was a Windows 7 cache (Which I wiped out by the looks of things)
<Beldar> Bluewolf, AS far as I know swap on a separate internal should be the same, others might have info.
<not_roasted> Anybody know of a way to customize the time length of the wiggle urgent animation for applications needing attention? You know, to more than a second so I can actually tell something needs attention?
<michaelaguiar> If I have a DHCP server, what is a good time to set the max / default lease time for each IP?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Is sdb a ssd?
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Not sure about what speeds the two are. The 8GB is Disk 0 in the windows installer while sdb on the ubuntu?
<rypervenche> michaelaguiar: 12 hours
<Bluewolf> Beldar, sdb
<teratogen> after I install xfce how do i "change" the desktop environment to xfce?
<michaelaguiar> rypervenche: is this a standard time?  I have an office of about 40 people, with multiple devices totaling around 120 - 150 connections
<Beldar> Bluewolf, This a newer computer, we have seen ones with W8 that have a small ssd and a regular HD.
<rypervenche> michaelaguiar: That is what most DHCP servers use at the default. You can choose any time that works for you.
<michaelaguiar> rypervenche: Maybe I’ll switch to 12.  Does adding more time increase the risk of IP conflicts?
<rypervenche> michaelaguiar: You shouldn't have any conflict.
<Beldar> Bluewolf, I think your fine with swap anywhere internally basically, you might look up the hardware if you are not sure on theses HD.
<Beldar> these* lol
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Does it change from ssd to sdb when the partition is formated or deleted. Reasoning being is when I first got the computer I cleaned it completely of windows and started a fresh with Linux Mint?
<michaelaguiar> rypervenche: Ok cool.  Another DHCP question.  How do the ranges work?  How can I tell what the limit is that I can set?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, the read as a sda or sdb can be backwards on a live usb, kinda strange, what ever is first read in the bios should be sda I believe.
<rypervenche> michaelaguiar: It depends on the software that you are using. But there is an option that you can see which has the beginning IP and the ending IP of the possible IPs that can be given to a client.
<WolfLambert> Hey everyone, anyone knows some good mail clients except Thunderbird? Not too much functionality needed, I prefer to have it lightweight, simple and fast.
<michaelaguiar> rypervenche: let me pull up the server quick and check
<jp___> hey im running ubuntu 12.10 with wordpress on it and was looking to configure fast-cgi... anyone have experiecne here or can point me to a good tut, cant find a good one. thanks in advance.
<Beldar> WolfLambert, We don't do polling here, although some may suggest, just a heads up. ;)
<ratherDashing> has anyone gotten google-talkplugin to work on chromium on 14.04? works fine with firefox for me
<deemyBoy> hey guys
<haakym> @WolfLambert, if you want it really light you could check in the terminal
<deemyBoy> i tried to install lamp on a fresh ubuntu vm
<Bluewolf> Beldar: So it okay to make the 8GB sdb free space the Ubuntu swap while I set the /home and root to sda alongside windows?
<deemyBoy> it hit problems with mysql
<deemyBoy> so i then found an official method on help.ubunut.com/community....blah...blah
<Beldar> Bluewolf, I don't see why not, but if it were me I would just test it. It should not cause a problem, it is just another partition mounted through fstab.
<deemyBoy> it says first remove packages
<deemyBoy> how???
<deemyBoy> how do you unisatll packages?
<deemyBoy> trying to do a fresh install of lamp - how do you remove old packages please?
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Any idea how I would test it and is it much of a problem to do so as I am currently in the install?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, IN gneral the swap should be just slightly larger than the memory amount, how much do you have?
<deemyBoy> trying to do a fresh install of lamp - how do you remove old packages please?
<vamadir> how to use nvidia-prime on 14.04? If i want open only one aplication on nvidia card?
<Bluewolf> Beldar: 8GB or 7.5GB in real terms, the size of the partition is 8012MB. As far as I know the swap is ether the same as the RAM or double it?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, I'm getting the feeling you may not be up on what swap does in general. Two main uses, allows hibernate, and is used when the memory is used to a point the swap is needed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq  There are other incidental swap uses.
<xubuntuDave> anyone know about how to set up a epson printer? Tried to download the drivers but stops halfway..
<Squarepy> I myself use a swapfile
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Yeah i know its needed for Hibernation and assists the ram. But one never knows enough :D
<vamadir> how to use nvidia-prime on 14.04? If i want open only one aplication on nvidia card?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Used to be 2X's now just above ram amount, however there are computer uses that people use a much higher swap to memory, like I believe in compiling
<Beldar> I figured you knew just being sure is all. ;)
<Bluewolf> Beldar: The consideration is appreciated as I am not that knowledgeable when it comes to this stuff, I learn't that a little while ago when I had to install Mint manually and decided not to forget as it was a pain at the time:D
<Bluewolf> Beldar: So that 8012MB partition is enough Swap for my 8GB ram?
<Bluewolf> Beldar:  I am not an advanced user but I do use Hibernation.
<Beldar> Bluewolf, I think so yes. The test idea was really to see if there would be a performance difference, should not be, but if one was concerned they could try either HD.
<Bluewolf> Beldar: One is always concerned about computers because its always a mission to fix them when there is a problem, but there again one does not over extend themselves when it gets difficult :)
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Now the problems grow! - On sda there is 881987MB free space and when I make ether the root partition or home the remainder of the space changes to unusable?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<Bluewolf> Beldar: I can't, because I am in the install. Should I go onto the live CD, what could be the problem?
<vamadir> how to use nvidia-prime on 14.04? If i want open only one aplication on nvidia card?
<mrhoggle> How would I go about updating to 14.10 from 14.04? I can't find a tutorial anywhere.
<Beldar> Bluewolf, How are you installing, this not from the desktop?
<DJones> mrhoggle: Probably best asking in #ubuntu+1 for that, 14.10 is still in development so any support will be in that channel until release
<Beldar> Bluewolf, If this is a msdos partition table, uses the mbr you have limitations on the amount and type of partitions, are you familiar with this?
<mrhoggle> DJones, thanks! I'll head over there now. Being a lazy git, I didn't read very far in the IRC channel list.
<Bluewolf> Beldar: No its not from the desktop. I did not go into try Ubuntu as I went straight into install as it should be a simple install. msdos partition table, im in Ubuntu?
<mmazing> i'm getting "Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)" when trying to print to a network printer (which I know I have access to, as I can print to it from windows) anyone have any troubleshooting ideas?
<mmazing> i was able to browse the network, find, and add the printer to my machine
<mmazing> after authenticating, and this is with cups
<Beldar> Bluewolf, You recognize the question on "limitations on the amount and type of partitions" and are you aware of this?
<Bluewolf> Beldar: I have just discovered something, drive sdb is ATA SanDisk iSSD P4 (8.0GB). No I am not aware of "limitations on the amount and type of partitions"?
<UbuntuBoy> hey all..
<Sohron> hey, i don't know if CUDA is enabled on my 14.04, how can i find out? i've installed the runtime libraries and boinc-nvidia-cuda
<Sohron> i have a quadro 600 card
<Beldar> Bluewolf, In  msdos it ie 4 primaries, or 3 primaries and a extended that would have more logicals,
<UbuntuBoy> new to ubuntu here
<Beldar> is*
<daftykins> Sohron: run something that uses CUDA :)
<Sohron> daftykins: i'm running boinc, enabled GPU use, but i don't know if it is using it...
<Sohron> are there any packages for testing cuda?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, My guess without actually seeing the HD, nor knowing the partition table is your trying to add to many partitions, which if succeeds will make the HD dynamic and that is bad.
<Bluewolf> Beldar: I only have 3 Windows NTFS partitions - 100MB - 50GB and 60GB. How can that be a problem because what I am doing now is nothing different to what I did before?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Are you sure, only 3? Is that what ubuntu shows? If that is the case you want extended as the 4th and logicals inside that for ubuntu.
<UbuntuBoy> just installed Ubuntu 14.04 and have been playing around with it for a a week.. had to refer to youtube for how to get all the add-on and what not. after messing with it i find my self using it more then my windows 8.1 as i have is installed side bby side.. and tips for a novice..
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Honestly, without seeing the data I asked for I'm a bit uncomfortable in this, miss understood posts are easy from both ends.
<ratherDashing> has anyone gotten google-talkplugin to work on chromium on 14.04? works fine with firefox for me
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Only three Windows Partitions and your right, I have just made another partition using logical and is allowed me to make another. If you need me to explain more about what I am doing I can?
<jp____> anyone know if i need to have nginx to have fast-cgi?  (sorry if the q is retarded)
<Beldar> Bluewolf, If you understand this partition limitation then you are fine, I was worried on you making the HD dynamic, or damaging the other OS is all.
<Beldar> That logical is in a extended right?
<Bluewolf> Beldar: I understand the partition limitation but as I say I did this very same partitioning type and there was no problem. What do you mean by "That logical is in a extended right?"
<Beldar> Bluewolf, I have to see what is there now, from a command line or a picture of gparted.
<Beldar> I don't think we are on the same page, I want to get to the point with understanding
<mmazing> strangely enough ... i can only print from chrome
<SerialDreamer> Hi everyone. I have a small issue during DF2012 installation. The game automatically installs itself in a /home/me/bin/ folder, but this folder doesn't exist apparently (even in hidden folders...) someone can explain me this mystery ?
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Okay let me try and get a picture to send to you.
<SchrodingersScat> SerialDreamer: so that folder doesn't exist but DF said it installed there? does the game work?
<hltbra> I have some Chef code that installs nginx-full=1.4.7-1+precise0 in my machines, but that version is not available anymore (it can find nginx-full=1.6.0-1+precise0). I cant bootstrap new machines if I dont change the version. How can I make sure my machines can find old package versions?
<roel> Hallo. How can I install TCL ? Installation description doesn't work.  : http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/general/tcl.html
<SerialDreamer> Nope SchrodingersScat , I can't launch it. When I try to cd to the folder, I can't find it. Even with the search button.
<Beldar> Bluewolf, THe sudo fdisk -l would be best
<SchrodingersScat> SerialDreamer: try changing it to a folder you make?
<SerialDreamer> SchrodingersScat, yes I tried, but for some reason I can't explain, I can't erase the default folder in the terminal... I install it using the lazy newb pack's script.
<SchrodingersScat> k, so make the /home/you/bin/ ?
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Okay that would be better for me
<Beldar> Bluewolf, cool just pastebin it
<SerialDreamer> SchrodingersScat, done, what do I do after that ? :)
<SchrodingersScat> SerialDreamer: I'm just guessing here; then i would try the install, now that it has the directory it might be looking or
<Bluewolf> Beldar :http://pastebin.com/Ysfw4520
<roel> hallo?
<shdwknght> Hai
<Bluewolf> Beldar: So should I just set all the Ubuntu Partitions to Logical - That would work?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Thanks so for that 4th partition it should be an extended, now this is a container partition for logical's to be put inside. What this allows is up to I believe 12 logical's in that extended, that is the advantage.
<Bluewolf> Beldar: extended meaning?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, extended is a container partition, look it up.
<Beldar> you put partitions inside it
<SerialDreamer> SchrodingersScat, installation seems to work but I had an error message "ls : access impossible to /home/my_name/bin/Dwarf Fortress : no such file or directory...
<Bluewolf> Beldar: So extended is sda - for eg?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, I don't know what that means
<Key9> guys i tried to install ubuntu on a dualboot system UEFI but the dualboot will not start
<Key9> why?
<Beldar> Key9, Tried? what wont boot exactly?
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Sorry I am not understaning what you mean, Extended (Container Partition) - Is that meaning /dev/sda ?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, This might help, http://askubuntu.com/questions/151968/what-does-the-term-extended-partition-mean-is-it-safe-to-use-this-type-of-par
<Key9> you have created the partitions and everything but I can not start the DualBoot
<Key9> I*
<Bluewolf> Beldar: I need to go and do something quickly - 15 min -  Will you still be here?
<Beldar> yeah
<satellitee> how to install Utorrent
<Beldar> Key9, What happens when you power on?
<Beldar> !info Utorrent
<ubottu> Package Utorrent does not exist in trusty
<Key9> only starts windows
<Beldar> !find Utorrent
<ubottu> Package/file Utorrent does not exist in trusty
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Be back in a moment
<Beldar> Key9, Is the windows imaged/cloned off the computer, or you are fully prepared if it bricks windows, just making sure you are prepared for anything.
<Key9> please hel me
<Key9> help
<roel> nevermind: solved.  :-)
<Beldar> satellitee, Does not appear to be in the ubuntu repos, I see all kinds of install stuff on the web though.
<Beldar> Key9, Can you answer questions?
<boze> is it a bad idea to use gnome shell exstentions with unity?
<Beldar> satellitee, Handfulls of torrent clients in the repos however.
<Key9> sorry My english is not very well
<Beldar> Key9, NO problem, we want you to get good safe help is all.
<Key9> thanks
<Pessimist> can someone mention my nick? ty
<rww> Pessimist: no
<lesshaste> how can I boot into single user mode?
<lesshaste> I don't even see grub appear when I reboot
<Beldar> lesshaste, try tapping shift right after powering on or just pressing it to see grub
<lesshaste> Beldar, as in the right shift button?
<lesshaste> or the right arrow?
<Beldar> lesshaste, That is the one I use I'm right handed, does not matter I believe.
<lesshaste> Beldar, ok thanks
<UbuntuBoy_> hey all.
<nathanesau1> i installed lubuntu-desktop, but now i want to go back to default ubuntu desktop. right now when i boot, it shows "lubuntu" and the login screen is the lubuntu login screen.
<nathanesau1> will remove lubuntu make ubuntu go back to default?
<Drogna> nathanesau1: yoi shoild be able to select ubuntu from one of the dropdowns there
<nathanesau1> i can drogna. but when i login all my desktop settings are changed from what they were originally
<nathanesau1> i want to go back to default-themes, etc from original installation
<Beldar> nathanesau1, You want the ubuntu splash and login right?
<Drogna> nathanesau1: Oh you configured the UI and changed window borders and stuff? and it's done it to unity too?
<WLM|weg> nathanesau1: just install the Ubuntu-desktop package from the software center
<nathanesau1> yes beldar
<pdo_fn14> !fixmbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nathanesau1> and yes drogna all the windows borders and stuff were changed. i want to go back to default
<Drogna> nathanesau1: i would try apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop. may not need the --reinstall. unsure.
<zubuntu> hi
<JARECKI> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<JARECKI> chicago here,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<amin> quick way to resize all images in a directory keeping aspect ratio and quality?
<Beldar> nathanesau1, post 2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1989879 for the splash and login, as far as themes can you be clear what you might have changed?
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Okay I'm back, Confirm I set Up the three Linux partitions as Logical?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, inside a extended?
<nathanesau1> i changed whatever is changed by "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<Beldar> nathanesau1, Have you looked in unity to see if it is actually different, it should not be unless you tweaked something.
<Beldar> amin, resize to look at? you can make them bigger and smaller with the mouse while while pressing ctrl, probably not what you mean though.
<trism> amin: for I in *; do convert $I -resize 50% $I; done; assuming you have imagemagick installed
<Bluewolf> Beldar: In /dev/sda after the Windows partitions, so that would be sda4, sda5 and sda6 right or am I still getting it wrong?
<zubuntu> your offtopic room is banning me for fun
<zubuntu> can somebody do something ?
<zubuntu> as it is offtopic room
<zubuntu> i can talk or ask anything right ?
<zubuntu> really rude
<zubuntu> rww:
<rww> #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. hardware problems are not Ubuntu technical support.
<rww> Go ask ##hardware. Not here. Not #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Beldar> Bluewolf, can you go to the desktop, open gparted and make a screen shot? you HAVE to have an extended for more that 4 partitions, the logical go inside the extended partition.
<zubuntu> hey shut up rww
<zubuntu> i came to offtopic room desperately
<Beldar> than*
<zubuntu> and u banned me for fun
<rww> zubuntu: Do you have an Ubuntu technical support question?
<zubuntu> u idiot geek
<rww> zubuntu: No, I banned you because you can't follow basic instructions.
<zubuntu> rww: i didnt ask here
<rww> zubuntu: Do you have an Ubuntu technical support question?
<zubuntu> it was ubuntu-offtopic u idiot !
<zubuntu> ,shut the f. up leave me alone
<zubuntu> u fucking geek
<zubuntu> nerdy
<rww> zubuntu: If not, please keep the channel free for people who do have Ubuntu technical support questions, thanks.
<rww> or that
<Devme> Love you so much Linux...
<Bluewolf> Beldar: How do I make a an extended in the installer, I can't take a screen shot unless there is a direct site I can upload it to?
<rww> imgur.com?
<Beldar> Imagebin | Bluewolf
<Beldar> !Imagebin | Bluewolf
<ubottu> Bluewolf: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Are you using the installer to resize windows?
<jerknextdoor> I have an XPS 15 with a native resolution of 3200x1800.  14.04 supposedly has support for highDPI screens, but I'm not seeing anything other than scaling the title bars.  Is there anyway for me to use this screen at it's native resolution and keep Unity (kde and gnome supposedly have support)?
<nathanesau1> i tried that link to fix the splash screen but it hasn't changed
<Beldar> nathanesau1, Did you choose ubuntu from the choice as suggested in the thread?
<Bluewolf> Beldar: http://imagebin.org/310852
<nathanesau1> the problem with my display configuration is that everything is tiled (i.e. in google chrome tiled menu)
<nathanesau1> and the top back everything is dark grey background and hard to read
<Drogna> jerknextdoor: i can't get it working either. gnome 3.12 has support.
<raggg> does updating the kernel usually require recompiling/reinstalling all software or is it usually just a few edge cases?
<Drogna> raggg: usually it breaks my video driver but the user stack works ok
<jerknextdoor> Drogna: so what have you been doing? siwtched to gnome 3, dropped your resolution, or just started using magnifying glasses? :)
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Okay so I creat a new partition in Gparted of the Unallocated space or the installer?
<Drogna> jerknextdoor: dual screen sadly :-(
<raggg> Drogna: thanks
<Drogna> jerknextdoor: chrome os has support: pixel has retina :-)
<jerknextdoor> Drogna: alright.  at least I know I'm not the only one.  I didn't even question it when I bought this guy since 14.04 said it had hiDPI support.
<Beldar> Bluewolf, either works, make all that unallocated a extended partition than put logicals inside.
<jerknextdoor> Drogna: haha.  That's what I keep saying!
<Drogna> jerknextdoor: it does have support, but it's a bit dodgy and new.
<jerknextdoor> Drogna: other than scaling the title bars, I'm not seeing anything else.
<Drogna> jerknextdoor: look on the bright side: it won't work on windows either!
<Beldar> Bluewolf, You can put more ntfs partitions in the extended as well, and windows will see them, as ubuntu does.
<jerknextdoor> Drogna: I know, but that's the problem.  I remember people mocking windows for not scaling properly....which means that OS X is the only one doing it right.  and I refuse to let apple win!
<Drogna> jerknextdoor: and chrome
<Drogna> jerknextdoor: you might want to test gnome 3.12
<jerknextdoor> Drogna: I'm okay with chromeOS doing it because it's a sweet OS and it's linux, but it is a bit annoying that chrome browser doesn't support it well on non-chromeOS linux.   I'm installing gnome right now.
<Drogna> jerknextdoor: i believe it needs to be 3.12
<Bluewolf> Beldar: No need I just need to get Ubuntu up and installed not (Windows is just gaming) Okay I will do it in Gparted (Looks easier) What are the settings I use here - Free space preceding (MiB) - New size )MiB - Free space following (MiB) - Align to: - and Label?
<raggg> jerknextdoor: i hear somewhere firefox has a setting for supporting hidpi screens
<rek> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lesshaste> how can you go into single user mode in 14.04?
<daftykins> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<daftykins> ugh that's outdated
<rek> heheheheh
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Do I really have to to the extended partition, would it not work the same is I just went and made up my partitions as normal and set them all as Logical.
<lesshaste> daftykins, I tried sudo telinit 1 but it never gave me a prompt
<lesshaste> which is very odd
<daftykins> lesshaste: probably holding left shift at boot to get the GRUB menu then selected advanced options and recovery of some kind
<daftykins> lesshaste: i'm not familiar with that but i know of runlevel commands which of course don't apply to ubuntu
<lesshaste> daftykins, which runlevels don't apply to ubunty?
<lesshaste> ubuntu?
<daftykins> any, it doesn't use them afaik
<lesshaste> daftykins, ah.. well that explains that
<lesshaste> daftykins, it's odd as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto has telinit 1 in it
<daftykins> lesshaste: last updated 28th Jan 2013
<jerknextdoor> raggg: It does, it's just the rest of the OS that  doesn't want to scale.
<lesshaste> daftykins, oh it changed recently?
<daftykins> lesshaste: lol that's not recent in my book
<lesshaste> daftykins, also I tried adding single in grub but that didn't work either
<jerknextdoor> Drogna: that's a lot to install on my internet connection so I'll see how it goes later today.
<lesshaste> daftykins, are you < 12 :_
<lesshaste> :) ?
<jerknextdoor> Drogna: thanks for letting me know i'm not alone out there.
<Beldar> Bluewolf, No
<daftykins> lesshaste: i assume you're not intending to be rude.
<lesshaste> daftykins, no it was a silly joke
<lesshaste> where can I find the grub options I would see at boot?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, There are limitations, we are going in circles here, I'm not fond of that to be honest, I have explained.
<daftykins> lesshaste: to know what they look like ahead of doing what i suggested?
<lesshaste> daftykins, the problem is that they don't look like the ones at http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<lesshaste> daftykins, there is something like $vt-handover
<lesshaste> daftykins, so...yes
<daftykins> lesshaste: tell you what i have a 14.04 64-bit desktop VM here, let me try out single
<lesshaste> daftykins, thanks
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Yeah pardon me, I am unsure of what I am doing not to mention finding it difficult to understand something I don't know as well as communicating over the chats where there is loss of communication.
<daftykins> lesshaste: ah yes i see "ro quiet splash $vt_handoff" so i'm putting single in after 'splash' for a test
<lesshaste> daftykins, thanks!
<lesshaste> daftykins, for me it never then fully boots up
<daftykins> lesshaste: ok i had a flashing cursor for a bit, then kernel messages, now back to the flashing cursor...
<lesshaste> daftykins, :)
<lesshaste> daftykins, so it also doesn't boot up?
<daftykins> indeed! i never get a TTY
<Beldar> Bluewolf, You have a msdos setup you can only have 4 partitions period, unless one of them is an extended, which you can put up to 12 logical's in.
<lesshaste> daftykins, right..so the problem is reproducible :)
<Bluewolf> Okay now working in Gparted What are the settings I use to create this extended - Free space preceding (MiB) - New size )MiB - Free space following (MiB) - Align to: - and Label?
<lesshaste> which is good
<daftykins> lesshaste: just retrying having placed the 'single' parameter elsewhere
<daftykins> this time i got an error O_O
<lesshaste> daftykins, I wonder where to ask about this
<daftykins> lesshaste: this time i went into advanced options, highlighted and edited the top entry in there instead, and added single at the end. i got an error "sda1: WRITE SAME failed. Manually zeroing."
<lesshaste> daftykins, :(
<daftykins> that's probably more VM related though
<Beldar> Bluewolf, In the unallocated area right click, than hit new and choose extended from create as.
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Okay done, what about the other tabs now?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Other tabs, not sure what you mean.
<lesshaste> daftykins, can you copy and paste the grub options you see?
<daftykins> not from a VM
<Bluewolf> Beldar: These ones: Free space preceding (MiB) - New size )MiB - Free space following (MiB) - Align to: - and Label
<lesshaste> daftykins, ok.. I don't see how to see them on my system
<lesshaste> daftykins, I mean so I can copy and paste
<Beldar> Bluewolf, At this point screenshots are our best tool I think.
<woof-woof> the guy who invented screenshot.... genius
<woof-woof> :P
<daftykins> lesshaste: you know if you hold left shift to get to GRUB, then select 'advanced option's and pick 'newest kernel: recovery mode'... you get: http://www.sysads.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/recovery-pswd-03.png
<daftykins> *options, not sure why i apostrophe'd that 0o
<lesshaste> daftykins, ok so I suppose that is an option
<daftykins> lesshaste: anywho 'root' there would probably do the same as you're after
<lesshaste> daftykins, thanks
<daftykins> lesshaste: although note that the disk will be in read only mode, so if you want to make any changes you have to remount as rw
<daftykins> lesshaste: as per: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lesshaste> daftykins, argh :)
<lesshaste> I just want single user mode! :)
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Understood - http://imagebin.org/310857
<daftykins> lesshaste: i don't see what the difference is? what do you want to do exactly?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Cool thanks as I thought, just making sure. you are trying to fill that whole unallocated space, so as is you can hit add then run it with the green checkmark. The free space following and preceding are if you wanted to adjust the size. You can label at any time, and the align to MB is correct.
<rek> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Drogna> rek: You've done that twice now. What was offtopic?
<Humean> ur mom is offtopic
<Hammerhead2011-S> dude...what the hell? where is syslog-ng-smtp-mod for Saucy?
<Beldar> who is dude?
<Hammerhead2011-S> well, everyone I guess.
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Okay its done, Now onto the Installer to set up the partitions?
<Hammerhead2011-S> anyone
<Hammerhead2011-S> no one
<mithran> how  make my ubuntu faster
<mithran> how  make my ubuntu faster 14.04
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Sure, just choose the other option for manual, and put the logicals in and have the mount as / for ubuntu
<mithran>  ubuntu booting faster 14.04
<Beldar> something other*
<mithran> my ubuntu boots up 1 minute aproximately
<Beldar> mine two but I have a ssd less than really
<daftykins> mithran: look into enabling boot graph, look at what's slowing down then try to correct it
<Beldar> Hammerhead2011-S, Takes some time to get an answer here is all, pop a cold one and enjoy. ;)
<mithran> i installed boot chart  how can i show you my boot chart log
<mithran> daftykins:
<CyberGabber> mithran: 1 minute? what kind of system do you have than, SSD etc?
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Okay so in the install its still coming up as free space as before wich is okay?, Now I just create the logical partitions?
<mithran> daftykins: not ssd
<mithran> CyberGabber:  not ssd
<daftykins> mithran: first result on google - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868189
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Open a terminal and run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin it just to be sure here.
<Bluewolf> Beldar: In Gparted the extended is /dev/sda4 but in the install its just free space?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, even better image gparted again
<Hammerhead2011-S> Thanks Beldar, how is France?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, I do all this automatically having done it 100's of times, many if the questions I have to stop and think about, these are issue you are concerned with that is okay, I have to just try and remember what is exactly in the gui when I am so used to it I rarely look at this stuff.
<mithran> where should i past the boot chart to show you all
<Pagos> Hello, I'm having problems installing ubuntu on my computer. GRUB doesn't seem to be installing, or at least not correctly. What can I do? This is what boot-repair spits out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7464386/
<Beldar> Hammerhead2011-S, Heh, almost as good as remulack, phonetic spell
<NinjaJediRob> Guys i am looking to change the splash page and logon screens in ubuntu studio////how do i do that?
<Bluewolf> Beldar: http://imagebin.org/310859
<Beldar> Bluewolf, You did not install the extended.
<mithran> please how can i share my boot chart
<mithran> through
<daftykins> mithran: imgur.com
<Pagos> Hello, I'm having problems installing ubuntu on my computer. GRUB doesn't seem to be installing, or at least not correctly. What can I do? This is what boot-repair spits out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7464386/
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Sorry I was looking at the previous screen shot I see the extended there.
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Okay so good to proceed?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, If you are clicking on that sda4 partition to manually build logicals inside you are correct.
<Pagos> Hello, I'm having problems installing ubuntu on my computer. GRUB doesn't seem to be installing, or at least not correctly. What can I do? This is what boot-repair spits out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7464386/
<Beldar> Bluewolf, I just don't remember if it's called free space is all.
<abaddon> Pagos, how is the drive formatted?
<mithran> http://imgur.com/CFu9Ec4
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Okay and that is in the installer as it is just simply free space. Would it be best to partition in Gparted?
<Pagos> abaddon: I've tried a few different ways, how should I do it?
<abaddon> Pagos, ext4 for both i'd say
<NinjaJediRob> No takers?...trying to change out the log-on windo and splash pages in ubuntu studio...how is this done?
<Pagos> abaddon: tried that. it still didn't boot when it said it installed
<mithran> CyberGabber:  http://imgur.com/CFu9Ec4
<mithran> daftykins: http://imgur.com/CFu9Ec4
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Your choice really, you would want the installer to reformat the ext4 is all, if making them in gparted makes it clearer, sounds good.
<abaddon> Pogos, have you tried using another bootloader other than grub?
<Pagos> abaddon: I think I fucked up the partition table or something, is there any way to "reset" my disk?
<Beldar> !language > Pagos
<ubottu> Pagos, please see my private message
<Pagos> abaddon: I haven't tried anything but what the xubunutu or lubuntu installer did
<abaddon> Pogos, del the partitions and re-partition
<Pagos> oh boo hoo Beldar
<abaddon> Pagos, mmmk
<Pagos> abaddon: I did that
<Pagos> abaddon: I can't seem to get anything to work haha
<abaddon> Pagos, are you using the default settings or building each partition from the advanced section
<Pagos> abaddon: tried both
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Im more farmiliar with the installer, I will make the partitions and take a screen shot?
<abaddon> Pagos, mmmmm
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Sounds good, give me one at least of the gui that pops up when you chose the sda4 and open it or a logical.
<mithran> please help me to improve my boot up speedhttp://imgur.com/CFu9Ec4
<abaddon> Pagos,  BWAHAHAHAHAHA Line 431 ays no partitions
<mithran> please help me to improve my boot up speed http://imgur.com/CFu9Ec4
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Sorry for a logical
<Pagos> abaddon: yeah there's nothing right now because I just restored the partition table in gparted
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Is that okay as the installer still show it as free space not sda4?
<Snake2k> Hey guys, how I do I activate 2 external monitors at once on my laptop? I have a HP Pavilion DM4 1160us ... It can detect both external displays (one on VGA and one on HDMI) using xrandr but I can't enable both of them at the same time... It times out :|
<abaddon> Pagos, ahhh, ok
<Sally_g> Hello everyone, I've got a quick questions about Terminal. I'm trying to launch Thunderbird from the terminal. I thought I could just type /usr/share/applications/thunderbird but I get a no such file or directory message. What am I doing wrong?
<bekks> mithran: Boot two more times, please, then recreate that graphics.
<abaddon> Pagos,  which os you using? ubuntu, lubuntu, or xubuntu
<abaddon> ?
<Pagos> I'm trying to install xubuntu right now
<Pagos> but it's all the same, right? just the de is different?
<Drogna> Snake2k: Are you sure the laptop can do that? Drive TWO external displays at once?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, I think you will be better with other help here, you are good where your at so far.
<mithran> bekks: it always looks the same speed
<llutz> Sally_g: just type "thunderbird"
<abaddon> Pagos, roughly yeah, they're the same
<abaddon> Pagos, You try Linux Mint?
<Snake2k> Drogna: Hmmm, I think that may be the problem... I'm using the internal Intel HD Something chipset... any idea how I can find that out?
<llutz> Sally_g:  /usr/share/applications/  contains *.desktop files, those aren't to be run from terminal
<Pagos> abaddon: alright, why not
<bekks> Pagos: Mint isnt supported in here...
<Drogna> Snake2k: Don't know. Do you have windows on it?
<NinjaJediRob> guys. how do you change the login sreen and the splash page in ubuntu studio?
<Pagos> bekks, of course it isn't...
<abaddon> Pagos, Well, Mint is Debian based. So it's close to Ubuntu in many ways. Though others will argue that
<Snake2k> Drogna: Yep, I'll see if windows is able to pull this off
<Sally_g> llutz: is there a command to launch the app without changing to the directory first?
<Bluewolf> Beldar: Am I going Okay here - http://imagebin.org/310860
<Drogna> Snake2k: also maybe ##hardware
<Snake2k> Drogna: Okay, thanks!
<bekks> Pagos: And basically there is no need to try it - since grub is the same ;)
<abaddon> Pagos, I'm just curious how it'll respond to a non ubuntu
<Pagos> abaddon: I'm not the biggest fan of debian, I just wanted something easy. I'm considering just installing arch or windows 8, at least they work lol
<llutz> Sally_g: most apps are in your $PATH, no need to change into any dir at all
<Sally_g> llutz: too easy. Thank you sooooo much for your help
<abaddon> Pagos, BWAHAHAHAHA Arch...easy...
<Pagos> abaddon: I have been an arch user for 3 years...
<abaddon> Pagos, -Shrugs-
<Pagos> It's not easy to install but it's easy to maintain
<abaddon> Pagos, My arch sys breaks every time i build it up with the apps I want
<abaddon> Pagos, Hence using ubuntu base atm
<Sohron> can anyone here instruct me with some kind of CUDA test utility?
<Sohron> i've installed the boinc-nvidia-cuda package, but i don't know if CUDA is working
<Sohron> ...
<nomrq> my Ubuntu on asus UX31E is coming slowing down... such a shame, I really loved the combo, any suggestions to fixing intermittent ui freeze, wifi only coming up every second time.. ?
<Bluewolf>  Beldar: Am I going Okay here - http://imagebin.org/310860
<abaddon> Pagos, You installing from disk or usb?
<NinjaJediRob> Anyhone able to change the theme for login page?
<Pagos> abaddon: usb
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Problem here for me is this. I have been helping you, my first concern is do no harm. Now like I said I do this so often and automatically so seeing that freespace there I never look for, however you have an extended there we saw that in gparted.  My concern is that we confirm all this with someone who remembers exactly every gui and what it shows or says.
<abaddon> Pagos, Have you tried re-burning the img to the usb?
<abaddon> Pagos, What are you using to put the iso on usb?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, as an example, you get on your bike and pedal away without thinking of the complex process that it is, if you had to explain every minute detail you would feel like I do. ;)
<nomrq> help, my ux31E seems to freeze every now and then :(
<NinjaJediRob> No talkers to my questions?
<nomrq> it's weird, the freeze is over after a second or so, very annoying
<Bluewolf>  Beldar: Okay I got I think, I am sure I can take it from here. Thank you so much for your patience help and time as it is appreciated. :)
<abaddon> NinjaJediRob, Yeah, use slim and forget whatever is curently handling the login page
<abaddon> XD
<NinjaJediRob> i am sorry what?
<NinjaJediRob> slime?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Cool, I think you have it, I have never bricked an OS in 7 years of use or advising, I'm just a stickler for making sure I don't. ;)
<NinjaJediRob> i am trying to get the splash and login changed to something else that fits better my iron man theme i am going for...
<abaddon> NinjaJediRob, I was kidding
<NinjaJediRob> abaddon:whats slim?
<NinjaJediRob> oh....durrr.. lol
<abaddon> NinjaJediRob, It's a light weaight login mngr
<NinjaJediRob> abaddon: useful?
<abaddon> NinjaJediRob, To a degree it's easily theamable
<NinjaJediRob> ahhh....ok how do i roll it then?
<abaddon> NinjaJediRob, -shrugs-   I like it. Gdm looks flashier though. which is what ubu uses to my nknowlege
<NinjaJediRob> abaddon...comand line ?
<abaddon> NinjaJediRob, ????
<NinjaJediRob> whats the call for the program?
<abaddon> NinjaJediRob, sorry, what?
<Bluewolf>  Beldar: Well thank you again very much. Got to rush - another time.
<abaddon> NinjaJediRob, sudo apt-get install slim
<abaddon> NinjaJediRob, then nano /etc/slim.conf to chnge it's settings
<NinjaJediRob> abaddon: it asking me to choose between lightdm and slim?
<abaddon> NinjaJediRob, the themes are in /usr/share/slim/themes
<abaddon> NinjaJediRob, yup, id recommend more reserch into it b4 choosing slim
<Sohron> abaddon: Ubuntu uses lightdm these days
<abaddon> Sohron, XD Oops
<track0x5> hey
<NinjaJediRob> can i skin lightdm?
<NinjaJediRob> or change it look?
<Sohron> NinjaJediRob: i guess so, change the background at least :p
<track0x5> i am trying to run vsftpd but it keeps crashing. if i delete the config file /etc/vsftpd.conf it runs, but if a config file is present it crashes. any idea?
<NinjaJediRob> sohron: how?
<Sohron> track0x5: well, maybe the config is bad?
<track0x5> Sohron, even with a blank config file it still crashes
<abaddon> NinjaJediRob, http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/10/customizing-appearance-of-lightdm.html
<llutz> track0x5: read "man vsftpd.conf", check logs and repair your conf.file
<track0x5> Sohron, it's so bad that even if i purge vsftpd and reinstall it still won't work
<NinjaJediRob> abaddon: looking now thank you
<Sohron> track0x5: well, that's strange, i used to have vsftpd some years back, but switched to sftp later
<abaddon> NinjaJediRob, np
<Rajvi> hi
<track0x5> hmm
<track0x5> ok
<lefteris> ????
<lefteris> kalispera
<abaddon> back
<magnus^p> https://gist.github.com/magnusp/af6cd4480db3daa91f6f got some issues with macvlan and dhcp.. anyone with a clue on to why dhclient doesn't work (it does for eth0)
<antithesis> What size is an Ubuntu system immediately after installation?
<alex72gr> hello! is there any way to reinstall ubuntu without doing any harm to the other partitions of the disk?
<antithesis> Doesn't need to be very precise
<abaddon> antithesis,   roughly 3gigs
<antithesis> thanks
<abaddon> antithesis, Last i chkd
<abaddon> alex72gr, like keep home folder presnt but redo /
<abaddon> antithesis, np
<k1l> antithesis: for a desktop with common programs installed think about 10GB space
<antithesis> alex72gr the installer has an option to do manual partitioning. Use it.
<abaddon> kll, seen it less than 10
<k1l> alex72gr: the installer offers to reinstall in the same partitions. "over the old ubuntu"
<k1l> abaddon: yes, i have seen that too, but it doesnt help if you make room for 4GB and then get problems afterwards while installing programs
<alex72gr> abaddon: so... if I re-install ubuntu 14.04 and I keep the same home and swap mount points (without formating the home partition), is it going to work correctly?
<wad350> мамку твою ебал
<alex72gr> abaddon: or I'm going to destroy my data?
<k1l> !ru | wad350
<ubottu> wad350: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<abaddon> kll, XD True dat. I was just giving the rough size after a fesh install. And that's if you don't add the extra bits during install and update
<abaddon> alex72gr, yes
<dw1> php-apc only contains the php apc user cache not the system cache..
<dw1> guess ill use pecl install
<Drogna> chrubuntu on a 16gb ssd uses 9gb partition and has about 2.5g free after insgall
<abaddon> alex72gr, i've done that many times. it's the best feature of linux
<nastjuid> is there a clean way to restart ibus-daemon when ibus claims it's not running? I've got ibus-daemon --daemonize --xim running, but ibus restart just says Can't connect to ibus.
<abaddon> alex72gr, I recommend removing most of the stuff in the home folder though. a lot of settings are stored there.
<abaddon> alex72gr, just keep your pics, music, n docs but del the rest
<alex72gr> abaddon
<abaddon> alex72gr, the sys will be new and fresh settings will be applied without you having to re-add all the standard data
<alex72gr> abaddon: thanks a lot
<abaddon> alex72gr, no probs
<alex72gr> abaddon: is there ANY way to "reset" all the settings and the entire installation and bring them to their initial state?
<alex72gr> abaddon: without re-installing ubuntu?
<alex72gr> abaddon: i.e. let's say a command...
<abaddon> alex72gr, quick tip: ctrl+h will show the hidden folders. when in the live enviro press that combo and just remove all but the stuff you want saved
<alex72gr> abaddon:
<alex72gr> abaddon: thanks a lot!
<abaddon> alex72gr, mmmm, not rly. you can remove everything in the /home/userName/.config folder
<wad350> vi pidori
<whoever> neccs_admin:  you still here
<abaddon> standard settings you applied to your progs n window mngr will be reset.
<whoever> neccs_admin:  you get it done ?
<azm> Him im not able to install wine on ubuntu TT64 bit
<azm> I googled, tried everything
<Guest12317> hellow
<azm> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<azm> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstabl
<azm> etc...
<k1l> azm: please run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then run a "sudo apt-get install wine" and put all the output into a pastebin
<Argentino> hola todo bien??
<abaddon> Argentino, asi asi
<unstable> a certain hotkey is causing a window to move into another screen, I'm typing alt + 2, or if I click on the second tab on a gnome-terminal.. the whole window moves into another screen
<unstable> I can't figure out why
<unstable> or get it to stop
<unstable> any ideas?
<Argentino> abaddon hola
<aum> does Xdmx support RANDR, and if so, how do I enable it when running Xdmx?
<abaddon> Argentino, hola, como esta usted?
<k1l> !ar | Argentino abaddon
<ubottu> Argentino abaddon: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<abaddon> kll, ok ok
<azm> kil http://pastebin.com/u3Bku7uy
<adamcunnington> Hi, I'm trying to install a python module; beautifulsoup4 but I'm getting an installation error when installing through pip and I think it relates to ubuntu permissions. Can anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7464747/
<Argentino> abaddon bien y usted?
<azm> adamcunnington, install modules via apt-get install
<unstable> adamcunnington: type the command with sudo
<azm> its safer and better
<abaddon> Argentino, doin ok. What's your prob mate?
<unstable> azm: Not all the modules exist in apt-get, pip is necessary. just like gem, npm, bower, etc are necessary
<abaddon> Argentino, need some hlp fixin smthn?
<Drogna> adamcunnington: You need sudo BUT you're supposed to use a virtualenv so you dont mess up the system python environmeny
<unstable> yea, +1 on virtualenv. I use that.
<azm> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beautifulsoup4
<adamcunnington> unstable: Drogna i thought that using sudo with pip was a bad idea?
<azm> I would use pip only when absolutely needed
<Drogna> adamcunnington: Look up 'venv' or 'virtualenv' in python and use that. If you break thr sysfem python interpreter with your own modules, you will break ubuntu
<unstable> I use virtualenv + virtualenvwrapper + ohmyzsh, so when I cd into certain directories .. my python environment changes. each project requires a different python environment.. so this is super handy.
<azm> kil, any input on that ?
<adamcunnington> Drogna: i've looked up virtualenv but couldn't figure how to use it
<unstable> adamcunnington: Then setup virtualenv
<championofcyrodi> Could someone assist me with a preseed installation of 14.04 using UEFI linux kernel?  I am able to get the preseed installation working with Virtual Box, but no matter how I configure grub.cfg, i just get dropped to the busybox when trying the install on an actual PC.
<whoever>  neccs_admin you get it done ?
<adamcunnington> unstable: don't understand how, all the tutorials i've read are confusing
<championofcyrodi> With VirtualBox I believe it was using SYSLINUX via PC BIOS, instead of GRUB via UEFI
<Drogna> adamcunnington: You are right, using sudo with pip is bad. #python can help if you don't understand venv.
<unstable> adamcunnington: yep, it is a bit confusing I agree.
<azm> k1l, sorry, here it is
<azm> http://pastebin.com/u3Bku7uy
<Argentino>  abaddon not only with a view
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: Differences between BIOS and UEFI aren't really important when it comes to the kernel mounting the root filesystem, which is where you're getting stuck.
<unstable> adamcunnington: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBAJ7VKyEpI
<unstable> Try that video.
<adamcunnington> unstable: thanks
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: Is the installer failing to boot, or the installed system?
<abaddon> Argentino, Sorry, what view?
<championofcyrodi> failing to boot
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: (the installer is failing to boot)
<k1l> azm: that is just the wine install
<Argentino> abaddon I'm just a cybernauta
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/6J4c26wT
<azm> k1l, I ran the command before
<Devme> Ubuntu Linux...Its Great....Enjoying
<azm> k1l, there are zero packages to update
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: that is my grub.cfg which adds an entry to the Grub menu when doing the UEFI boot from the netbootin created thumbdrive using 14.04 ISO
<azm> anything to try ?
<k1l> azm: did it give any errors? do you have PPAs enabled? can you pastebin a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: but ultimately I get dropped into busybox and the tty7 is blank
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: How does it differ from the /boot/grub/grub.cfg included in the iso?
<abaddon> Argentino, and that's where my spanish fails
<azm> k1l, yep
<azm> http://pastebin.com/aXWqYygX
<Devme> #azm what anything to try??
<adamcunnington> That tutorial helped a lot thanks. Once virtualenv is installed, can i just use the pip command to install packages?
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: The one in pastebin i linked has a 'custom' entry at the top in which i point to my custom.seed (preseed configuration)
<abaddon> Argentino, como es cybernauta/ what's that?
<k1l> azm: so i bet the PPA for wine is causing that error
<azm> adamcunnington, yes, each virtualenv has separate pip
<azm> k1l, nope, I got the same error even before adding that ppa
<k1l> abaddon: Argentino please speak english in here. you can go to the -ar channel if you dont want to speak english
<splintor> hey all, hello from Dublin :)
<GeoHawke> exit
<k1l> azm: i doubt that.
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: i will disable the quiet and splash options and see if there are any errors... one moment.
<k1l> azm: wine depends only wine1.6 see: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/wine
<azm> k1l, I will try to uncheck it
<abaddon> Argentino, I agree withh kll at this time. I'm ok with it to a point but if you need help it'd be easier if it were all in english your questions
<splintor> looking for some help with some strange desktop goingss on with 14.04 if anyone is free? menubar and launcher are missing but i can see the desktop and folders on it
<abaddon> Argentino, I can try n help you if you need it?
<Argentino> abaddon I'm a cyborg Traveller
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: but i feel like it has something to do with the installer being UEFI, since the SYSLINUX preseed was not a GUI installation, but console with ascii progress bar, etc.
<azm> k1l, I get the same error, but without the dependecies http://pastebin.com/XLKTddSv
<k1l> did you run apt-get update?
<abaddon> Argentino, Ahhh, ok, coolio. What can we do for you today good sir?
<azm> k1l,
<azm> yes
<OerHeks> azm unchecking wine ppa does not do the job, use ppa-purge
<azm> guys I added wine ppsa because the one which was in the repos did not work
<azm> the error is same in all cases
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: If you're starting with a 14.04 Desktop iso, then the only result you'll ever get is the installer itself being a GUI. ubiquity doesn't have a non-X based front end, and the 14.04 Desktop iso doesn't contain Debian-Installer (used in the server and minimal isos).
<k1l_> azm: try to install the wine1.6 package and see why that gives an error.
<Argentino> abaddon I appreciate anything just enter curious
<azm> k1l,I tried that ofc
<azm> I tried everything
<Argentino>  abaddon but if I'm annoying
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: If you use a minimal iso then you're guaranteed to never get this particular problem of failing to mount the root filesystem.
<azm> it has dependecies for libs for 868 architecture
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: perhaps the preseed i tested with virtualbox was 12.04 Alternative
<k1l_> !ot | Argentino
<ubottu> Argentino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<azm> *386
<k1l_> azm: please pastebin
<championofcyrodi> yea, the error on the 14.04 attempt with that grub config is target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init.  No init found. try passing init= bootarg.
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: That would explain the differences you're describing.
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: So if preseed is not supported with 14.04, is there a way to automate an installation still?
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: Who said that preseed is not supported with 14.04?
<atengesdal> Good afternoon, having issues with Lynx via Pidgin/SIP. Anyone care to help?
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: Nobody told me directly, but I'm inferring that from your comment about the 14.04 desktop iso not containing a debian installer.
<atengesdal> Running on 14.04, error keeps returning SSL connection lost
<abaddon> Argentino, I can understand your curiosity. But if you just wish to talk then as kll has mentioned, #ubuntu is the support channel. #ubuntu-offtopic would be better if yopu just wish to talk. to join the channel just type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" without the quotation marks
<azm> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/nmYfyjzG
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: The 12.04 Desktop iso doesn't contain Debian Installer either.
<splintor> is anyone aware how to fix issues using ccsm? i'm getting 'nonetype' has no attribute 'get_default_screen'
<azm> k1l_, its neverending set of dependencies for 386(I have x64)
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: I was under the impression that the preseed configuration was used by 'anaconda' debian installer... i kind of lost at this point.
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: Anaconda is Fedora's installer, and is never (and has never) been used for Ubuntu installations.
<estudiante> mkm
<azm> go now. bb
<foist> Can someone tell me how to properly manage a dotfiles folder/repo?
<k1l_> azm: see this : http://askubuntu.com/a/215965/31260
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U:  okay, so the preseed configuration works when i modify isolinux.cfg in /isolinux/isolinux.cfg to include the preseed/file=...
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: on version 12.04
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: is there a similar way to configure the 14.04 distribution?  you mentioned a minimal installation earlier (which im familiar with in centos)
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: 12.04 Desktop, 12.04 Alternate, or 12.04 minimal?
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: but I have only seen two ISOs available for 14.04, desktop and server.
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U:  My target version is 14.04
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: But what were you using previously, and what did you test in the VM?
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: it was a few days ago, and I thought it was 14.04.  But after my failed attempts to replicate on an actual PC with 14.04, and your information about the 14.04 installer.  I now think it was 12.04 I had tested in the VM.
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U:  this site https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html shows one using the boot parameters.  But specifies the use of syslinux.cfg
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: You think it was 14.04 Alternate? There is a huge difference between the "12.04 Alternate" and "12.04 Desktop" isos. If you're not sure that's fine, but for you to keep just saying "12.04" as if it answers the question is frankly getting frustrating.
<rabrol> Hi all.  I've just put together a simple Ubuntu 14.04 desktop box running samba and am having some file-sharing / permission issues.  Is this a good place to ask questions for help?
<Jordan_U> rabrol: Yes, ask away :)
<surprisetrex> anyone know why my nvidia-prime thing won't switch over to intel graphics?
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U:  14.04 Alternate is not available here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/, so if i was using alternate, it would have been with 12.04.  Let me try to summarize briefly, it is not my intention to be frustrating.
<surprisetrex> well, the icon in the indicator won't, the actual settings won't switch it to Nvidia
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: My users are using 14.04 LTS.  I would like to create an automated process so that I can configure the installation to be automatic. (the installation of 14.04)
<rabrol> Basically the box is running fairly well.  I can SSH in and use VNC to remote my desktop.  I have 2 ntfs drives full of media (from my old Windows box).  I want read only access for most people, but write access for 2 users.  So far everyone can have read access, but you don't seem to need a password.  I'm unsure if I have the correct permissions set in fstab.
<ActionParsnip> Rabrol: using ntfs makes things harder if you want to share it ohut
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: I used virtualbox to 'develop' the preseed configuration, since it took a few test runs to get it working properly.  When using virtualbox the virtual machine utilized what appeared to be PC BIOS firmware.  Because of this, SYSLINUX kernel was loaded, and my preseed configuration specified in isolinux.cfg was found, and it worked as expected.
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: Now, I am trying to use the preseed configuration on an actual desktop. (Not a virtual machine)
<rabrol> Ah. Maybe that's why I'm running into issues.  I don't think it would be easy to convert the drives through without a third 2TB drive would it?  Don't want to take any chances with the data!
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U:  The desktop PC does not show the USB thumbdrive I have loaded the ISO on as 'legacy bootable', but rather shows it as UEFI: USB.
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: And when selecting that option, I am presented with the GRUB bootloader, and only the option of installing or trying linux.
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: I recommend that you first do a test in your virtual machine with the same iso you plan to use on the real hardware. Note also that there is no different "Syslinux" or "BIOS" kernel. The same kernel is loaded no matter how you're booting it (BIOS via syslinux, BIOS via grub, UEFI via GRUB, or anything else).
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: So, I'm just trying to find out how to get 14.04 LTS to install using my preseed.cfg
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U:  There a vmlinuz.efi kernel that is loaded instead of the ubnkern
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: (when the system is using UEFI)
<ertyu> hello there
<ertyu> i would like color the dmesg, how to make that posible ?
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: for example, kernel=/ubnkern and initrd=/ubninit works with my preseed, but kernel=/casper/vmlinuz.efi and initrd=/casper/initrd.lz does not.
<ActionParsnip> Rabrol: convert then restore to the new fs from your backups
<rabrol> OK - so I'd need another drive for the backups then.  Basically one of the disks is almost full, the other about 50%.
<ActionParsnip> rabrol: why do you not have a backup now?
<ActionParsnip> rabrol: what if the drive motor or IDE fails, where is your data?
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U:  perhaps the issue is the unetbootin configuration of the thumb drive...
<rabrol> ActionParsnip: no backups for these drives :-(  My NAS (Raid 5) is full, and these are my extra drives.  If it fails, it is gone!
<ActionParsnip> rabrol: how much is an extra 2Tb drive?
<ActionParsnip> Rabol: not a lot, yeah?
<rabrol> ActionParsnip:Just looking now!  Basically a 3TB is $140.
<ActionParsnip> Rabrol: is your data worth $140 to you?
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: There is only one kernel image in the Ubuntu iso, casper/vmlinuz.efi. Unetbootin copies this file to ubnkern, but it's the same file (and is used for BIOS based systems as well).
<ActionParsnip> rabrol: if your data was irretrievable and someone offered to give it all back to you for $140 would you take it?
<greggo> so long as they guaranteed refund if they fail
<ertyu> okay how to convert upper case letter to lower case letter ?
<ertyu> using command line ?
<rabrol> ActionParsnip: Maybe. But even if I purchase another drive I would still need to set up another raid array or NAS box anyway to keep it safe.
<ActionParsnip> Greggo: just trying to make people think. To educate
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: The issue with your particular problem of being thrown to an initramfs prompt is probably related to the initrd not containing the modules needed for your machine's USB controller, or the kernel's drivers simply not working with your machine's USB controller at all. That said, I still think that the first thing you should do is test your VM with the same iso you plan to use on the actual hardware.
<greggo> so it was hypothetical?
<ActionParsnip> rabrol: yes, and you should. Can you not see what i am getting at here. I'm trying to make you think about the actual value of backup which in money is very very little but the actual value is massive
<ActionParsnip> rabrol: sadly most dumb users don't have backup then whinge when their data is lost or inaccessible
<ActionParsnip> rabrol: you can imagine how much pity I have for them
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U:  It's not a module compatibility issue.  there are ~60 of these exact same HP Envy's w/ i7 series CPUs running 14.04 in the building now.
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: How was 14.04 installed on them?
<championofcyrodi> 14.04 desktop iso burned to a CD
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: than manually configured
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: That means that it could still be a problem with the initramfs not containing the needed modules, as I assume the CD drive was not connected via USB.
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: And the installer works when using the ISO written to USB as well
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: it just when i specify a different .seed file, i get dropped into ramfs
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: Ahh, that's interesting.
<championofcyrodi> the ubuntu.seed file which resides with ltsp.seed is utilized with a normal installer
<Jordan_U> championofcyrodi: I still definitely think that you should test this in the VM with the same iso you plan to use for the actual hardware. Are you going to do that?
<rabrol> ActionParsnip: Yes - I see what you are getting at.  Mostly the data on those drives is easily replaceable.  Just would be time consuming.  Only valuable data is family photos, but I have them backed up to the cloud once a day.
<championofcyrodi> Yea, I'm going to have to I guess.   I'm pretty sure I was using 14.04 on Sunday night when i tested with VM.  And I had to make the change in /isolinux/isolinux.cfg... but it seems there might be an issue with the way unetbootin does things on USB, since the VM is a virtual CDROM drive utilizing the .iso
<ActionParsnip> Rabrol: perfect :-)
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: If i get the ISO working... i'll just burn it to disc, and try that.
<rabrol> ActionParsnip: So there is no way to easily use samba to share write permissions with ntfs drives?
<qwerkus> hello, since upgrade to 14.04, each time I boot win 7, it screws up my efi, and I get "error symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: and if that works, it will verify that unetbootin is doing something very different than the traditional ISO boot
<qwerkus> any chance to fix it ?
<Surkow|laptop> Hi, I connected the following usb3/sata expresscard to my laptop: http://www.amazon.de/Express-USB3-0-eSATA-ExpressCard-Windows/dp/B00F876QJ4 . I get the following output from lspci -v: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7464997/ . It wrongly states that it's only a USB host controller (the usb part works fine). I found someone that has a similar card/chipset where lspci does show the sata controller http://askubuntu.com/questions/187644/error
<Surkow|laptop> -no-room-on-ep-ring-with-usb-3-0-device ("ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller"). Any suggestions?
<Surkow|laptop> I know hotpluggin esata can cause issues in linux, but the controller isn't recognized at all.
<championofcyrodi> Jordan_U: thanks for dealing with my lack of understanding about the ubuntu boot process.  I recently setup LTSP for Intel NUCs using 14.04, and the PXELINUX kernel worked fine for tftp boot.  Heading out for the day, i'll pop back in here and update you whenever i get it resolved.
<User1> exit
<cuddylier> hi
<ActionParsnip> Rabrol: its hard. I did it ages ages ago but making it into a linux filesystem will allow you to use sftp
<ActionParsnip> Rabrol: then you can specify access as if they were local users
<ActionParsnip> Rabrol: do you dual boot the system?
<ningu> sorry, seem to have gotten disconnected, in case anyone responded.
<Beldork> ningu, hi. what is the problem?
<ningu> Beldork: I was wondering what the general advice is on doing unattended security updates
<ningu> and how I can limit unattended upgrades to just security updates
<rabrol> ActionParsnip: It is currently a dual-boot system as I am trying to decide whether or not to transition away from Win7 and to Ubuntu. That would be my hesitation to reformat the drives - in casr I go back to WIN.
<CoinHeavy> is there a best practice for adding/managing services on 14.04 server?  (to easily start/stop scripts and also have them run at startup?)
<ningu> CoinHeavy: ubuntu has used upstart for that for several years, but I believe they recently decided to switch to systemd. not sure if that's actually happened though.
<Beldork> ningu, ahhh... http://askubuntu.com/questions/194/how-can-i-install-just-security-updates-from-the-command-line   scroll down to a reply that beings "replace /etc/apt/preferences with the following:"
<Beldork> ningu, might be a start
<ningu> Beldork: thanks. this would be for *unattended* upgrades but I'll take a look. :)
<ningu> it looks like I need to do it in:
<ningu> Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins {
<ningu> "${distro_id} ${distro_codename}-security";
<Beldork> ningu, maybe do a pastebin post
<CoinHeavy> thanks ningu - I’ll take a look
<ningu> Beldork: it was just two lines, I figured that would be ok
<Beldork> ningu, agreed...... sorry
<ningu> so hopefully, trusty-security contains all security updates for trusty but not feature updates
<Beldork> ningu, but there is the unattended-upgrades package....
<ActionParsnip> Rabrol: i dont think you'll be able to manage access ntfs access from ubuntu with windows.
<Beldork> to install security updates automatically.... maybe I'm totally missing the point here
<ningu> Beldork: right. I think that's what I want to do, but I still need to do some manual configuration in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<ningu> I think I've tracked down the documentation for that now
<Beldork> :-)
<Beldork> ningu, which version of ubuntu are you running......
<ningu> 14.04 LTS
<Beldork> ningu, did you do an upgrade or a fresh install? and if an upgrade did you have problems? I have a couple boxes that could use a version upgrade but my only success is with a fresh install every time
<OerHeks> ningu, what "feature updates" are you pointing at?
<ningu> OerHeks: I think if you configure Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins to have "Ubuntu trusty-updates" it will do regular package updates too
<ningu> but if you just do "Ubuntu trusty-security" it will only do security updates
<ningu> it seems unnecessary to me to update _everything_ automatically, it could cause problems -- but there is a better case for automatic security updates
<broman> Guys Someone help me please!!! I have a ubuntu with dnsmasq. I Have an entry on /etc/hosts that says "192.168.1.77 mesa" (its the machine ip) and another one "192.168.1.77 mesa.com" ... when i tipe ping mesa.com, it goes well but when i "ping mesa" it doesnt resolve.. can someone shed me a light here?
<bekks> broman: Sure, easy thing:
<broman> :D
<bekks> remove both lines mentioned, and add this line without "": "192.168.1.77 mesa.com mesa. mesa"
<broman> still not working
<broman> :(
<bekks> Restart dnsmasq as well
<broman> when i ping mesa. it goes
<broman> but not without the dot
<broman> i did
<broman> any thoughts?
<bekks> Which IP is ping going to use as target when running "ping mesa"?
<cyborgcygnus> Are there no more ubuntu & derivatives iso's for netbook computers? Or do the regular iso's work for netbooks?
<broman> the one specified... 192.168.1.77 or 127.0.0.1
<cyborgcygnus> !netbook
<k1l_> cyborgcygnus: the regular ones work there too
<cyborgcygnus> k1l_, Okay sweet. So no problems with only having like 1gb of ram? Does the install detect the hardware capabilities & setup the os to suit the available resources?
<genii> cyborgcygnus: It's a single install now, it tries to figure out which one is appropriate to install and then goes with that
<broman> bekks,
<broman> the one specified... 192.168.1.77 or 127.0.0.1
<cyborgcygnus> genii, Cheers, that's what I was wondering.
<lizard_> hi
<lizard_> can someone point me to the steam help xchat?
<lizard_> yes no maybe so
<pavlos> steam?
<lizard_> steam... you know the thing you use to play games
<pavlos> sorry, dont know that
<geirha> lizard_: Maybe #ubuntu-steam
<broman> Guys Someone help me please!!! I have a ubuntu with dnsmasq. I Have an entry on /etc/hosts that says "192.168.1.77 mesa" (its the machine ip) and another one "192.168.1.77 mesa.com" ... when i type ping mesa.com or mesa., it goes well but when i "ping mesa" it doesn't resolve.. can someone shed a light here?
<pavlos> broman, how's your resolv.conf?
<pavlos> broman, you can fix your /etc/hosts to say 192.168.1.77    mesa.com     mesa    Then both names will resolve
<BillyBag2> Can anyone help me with an issue with eclipse.
<Sohron> BillyBag2: what?
<pavlos> this is the ubuntu channel
<Sohron> it's not about ubuntu, but go ahead
<Sohron> okay, don't go ahead :D
<BillyBag2> The "check for updates" menu has disappeared from the help menu.
<pavlos> go or not go, there is no try
<Sohron> BillyBag2: read the help on www.eclipse.org
<BillyBag2> It may be related to updating Ububtu.
<Sohron> BillyBag2: Ubuntu provides updates to eclipse, no need for an update button in eclipse itself
<gjgfuj>  /server irc.esper.net
<BillyBag2> It is the version that comes with the android development stuff. It was OK and I could check for updates. Now this option has gone?
<broman> pavlos, ill try this now!
<broman> pavlos, strange... mesa. still works and mesa doesnt
<pavlos> broman, you can have many names to an ip
<broman> pavlos, i mean.. the line now is "192.168.1.77 mesa.com mesa"
<pavlos> broman, your /etc/resolv/conf should be nameserver 127.0.0.1
<broman> but when i ping (from other machine) mesa, it doesnt work
<broman> it is already
<broman> im breaking my head in this for a few days now.. tried everything
<pavlos> broman, so ping mesa.com works but ping mesa does not
<broman> pavlos, yes and also mesa. works
<broman> with a dot
<pavlos> broman, does the 'ping mesa' give an error?
<mckenneth1> Hi, does anyone know why I can't see any files in a folder? I Already enabled "view hidden files" in Nautilus
<mckenneth1> I know the files are there
<pavlos> mckenneth1, who's the owner of that folder?
<mckenneth1> I am,
<WillNet> ioa
<WillNet> ola
<WillNet> portuguese?
<mckenneth1> create and delete files
<pavlos> mckenneth1, the perms of a folder should be 755 please verify
<broman> pavlos, only ping request could not find host mesa
<broman> also, i get a response with nslookup
<broman> my intent is for it to work in a browser
<mckenneth1> I set it using  "find ./files -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;"
<pavlos> broman, something strange with your net setup
<broman> thats how it works:
<broman> its a virtual machine  connected directly to the router
<broman> i deactivated the router's dhcp and used the one from the virtual machine
<broman> it uses the machine as gateway and dns server
<broman> everything is working, except the http://mesa/ from other computers
<broman> pavlos,
<nith1210> mckenneth1: find ./files -ls
<nith1210> mckenneth1: also, is ./files a symlink?
<qin_> mckenneth1: "-type d" stands for directory.
<metalbrick> http://askubuntu.com/questions/464529/ubuntu-frozen-every-time-when-memory-usage-over-80
<metalbrick> anyone could help me herer
<broman> pavlos, any ideas?
<metalbrick> last time I asked here, I do the MemTest as someone told me
<metalbrick> but no help
<pavlos> broman, nope, I dont know what the virtual is doing, probably the dns setup is not correct
<broman> pavlos,  but it works with mesa.com
<qin_> metalbrick: how you figured that 80% of memory is a problem, it may be overheating?
<pavlos> broman, add another name the the /etc/hosts .... foo    Does it ping foo?
<metalbrick> I have desktop widget show the instant Memory usage
<pavlos> broman, then add a foo.com and see if that resolves
<qin_> metalbrick: oh, you would want to skim logs to support that theory, probably.
<metalbrick> and I would think that is something concerning with the disk IO and memory, not overheating
<metalbrick> this issue like has bugged me for more than one years
<nith1210> metalbrick: two questions; 1st, which version of ubuntu are you now experiencing this on? Second, is this a laptop?
<metalbrick> yes it's laptop
<dnew440> does strace show the result of output parameters?
<dnew440> I want to get the result of the status parameter in a waitpid call
<qin_> metalbrick: using different memory (size, speed) could be usefull test
<nith1210> metalbrick: Do you know what video card you have?
<metalbrick> and since ubuntu 12.10 , now I am using  14.04
<metalbrick> and never miss a single update
<metalbrick> it's ATI Radeon 60xx
<broman> pavlos, it does
<metalbrick> sorry , it's 6300
<broman> pavlos, only with the dot it doesnt work
<metalbrick> the system hang on is obviously and directly caused by some overloaded disk IO
<nith1210> metalbrick: Here's my guess: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shared_graphics_memory
<metalbrick> and I do a lot disk check, there's no such bad sector or something like that
<StolenToast> Hey, is anyone here familiar with openvpn and samba?  I'm having firewall troubles
<nith1210> metalbrick: I don't remember if graphics cards with shared memory grab a bunch on boot and keep it or scale up to some cap. If the later, then when the OS needs memory, it might reduce the ram the graphics card gets resulting in lag.
<nith1210> metalbrick: but that's a guess and it doesn't help solve your problem. You may want to check out your BIOS and see if there are any specialized settings for the video card.
<CapitalSigma> hey all
<metalbrick> 6300 do have its own memory as I recalled, but I keep using intel HD3000 the internal GPU
<StolenToast> I'm using 12.04 as a server, and I'm pretty sure I've forwarded the right samba ports (137-139 and 445) but I am not able to connect to the samba server with the firewall enabled
<StolenToast> s/forwarded/opened
<Praxi> I have a removable drive that always gets a random drive device letter, such as SDF or SDG, etc....  What commands/terminology do I need to be looking up to insure its always getting the same one? (its not USB if it matters)
<StolenToast> if I turn the firewall off I can
<metalbrick> nith1210: I think your guess might be some kind right
<CapitalSigma> i lost power the other day (my building periodically gets 15-30 second blackouts) and since turning my machine back on, it doesn't recognize that i have a 3rd monitor attached
<nith1210> !sata
<nith1210> hmm
<nith1210> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nith1210> !uuid | Praxi
<ubottu> Praxi: please see above
<StolenToast> tcptracker also shows activity on the samba ports over the VPN network even when the firewall is enabled
<CapitalSigma> anyone have any advice?
<Praxi> ahh udev I think.  I already added the UUID to Fstab, thing udev was what I am missing
<Praxi> thanks nith1210
<unicron> i need to set a hostname manually in 14.04, but nothing works, even removing network-manager.  what do?
<nith1210> Praxi: np, have fun :)
<unicron> (using /etc/hosts)
<nith1210> unicron: /etc/hostname ?
<metalbrick> nith1210: I'll switch to the ATI GPU and to see if your theory is right
<nith1210> metalbrick: ok, good luck. Do you have a way to generate the issue?
<belak51> Is there a way to remove the delay between hitting enter on the dash and the program actually starting? Even for something like gnome terminal it takes a second or two from when I hit enter for the dash to close and something to happen
<metalbrick> nith1210: could be very simple
<belak51> Is there a delay being added in, or is it just that slow?
<metalbrick> nith1210: just open enough applications
<unicron> no, i need to override the resolution of another machine's hostname...  can't specify the IP address in the URL because it relies on oauth, and i'm trying to test a new deployment of our web app
<metalbrick> nith1210: actually a bunch tabs in chrome will do
<ckindley> Hi folks. I'm having a problem with NFSv4 mounts.
<unicron> it seems cruel to leave /etc/hosts in the filesystem if it no longer does anything
<lizard_> can someone help me with opengl?
<broman> pavlos, added foo and foo.com... foo.com works and foo doesnt. the server is in one machine the ping is coming from other machine
<ckindley> On the server, I've got rpcbind, rpc.idmapd, and rpc.nfsd going. Exports are set up right and valid only for clients on the subnet. Attempting to mount gives "access denied by server while mounting" and tcpdump shows lots of "reply ERR 20: Auth Bogus Credentials (seal broken)"
<nith1210> unicron: ahh, ok. sorry, I misunderstood you. We modify /etc/hosts for that but admittedly I haven't had to in 14.04 yet.
<lizard_> anyone?? please??
<lizard_> i have all info needed for it
<nith1210> !help | lizard_
<ubottu> lizard_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lizard_> http://pastebin.com/RQXmhxjU
<broman> pavlos, any thoughts?
<lizard_> opengl used to work with direct rendering, but it does not anymore. i cannot play portal 2 like i used to
<lizard_> here is the error i get (i did steam >> error.txt to get this)
<lizard_> http://pastebin.com/RQXmhxjU
<pavlos> broman, no idea ... but since the ping comes from another machine that tells me there is some fwd happening on the virtual machine
<lizard_> i am on ubuntu 14.04
<broman> yes.. there is a fwd..
<immesys> hey, so simple question: should a sudoer connecting to a machine with a private key be able to connect as any user with that key or is that strange?
<immesys> I mean I know they could technically become any user anyway, but would ssh directly let them connect as anyone? It's weirding me out
<xMopxShell> hey, how do you install 32 bit libraries on ubuntu server 14.04? i thought it was just apt-get install ia32-libs, but that doesnt seem to exist?
<belak51> immesys: they can connect as anyone who has that key in their authorized_keys
<immesys> belak51, yeah, but they don't
<StolenToast> ok I have narrowed it down to openvpn =|
<belak51> immesys: sudo doesn't do anything in this case until after the login
<immesys> belak51, that public key is only in the one user's authorized keys
<StolenToast> when the firewall is enabled openvpn connections are limited or blocked it seems
<immesys> belak51, in which case there might be some major bug in my openssh, or it got backdoored
<StolenToast> though port 1194 is open
<nith1210> immesys: do you have a special sshd config?
<immesys> nith1210, nope. Vanilla 13.10 openssh and config
<lizard_> here is my glxinfo http://pastebin.com/zYS9hHBj
<rwscarb> anyone: there is a security vulnerability with python-lxml in Ubuntu 12.04 that needs a backported patch. Where to go?
<nith1210> immesys: Well, that's terrifying. Does it work with a new key?
<broman> Guys Someone help me please!!! I have a ubuntu with dnsmasq. I Have an entry on /etc/hosts that says "192.168.1.77 mesa" (its the machine ip) and another one "192.168.1.77 mesa.com" ... when i type ping mesa.com or mesa., it goes well but when i "ping mesa" it doesn't resolve.. can someone shed a light here?
<nith1210> broman: pastebin the conf?
<broman> nith1210, dnsmasq.conf?
<Randy_O> Anyone have any experience packaging a QML app on launchpad?
<nith1210> You're the second person to talk about /etc/hosts not working...
<nith1210> hmm
<broman> nith1210, do you know how to copy paste from vmware? :P its a terminal only
<glisignoli> Hello, I'm trying out ubuntu 14.04, and I was wondering what the prefered method of managing xen vm guests is.
<nith1210> broman: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat dnsmasq.conf | pastebinit
<broman> nith1210, installing
<nith1210> broman: also, have you configured your server's dns to point at your dnsmasq?
<nith1210> lizard_: was that portal or portal2?
<lizard_> portal 2
<broman> the machine has a dhcp server
<lizard_> portal works... ish... its slow
<broman> its working, man
<broman> when i type mesa.com it goes swell but the "mesa" doesnt work
<nith1210> broman: with the entries in your /etc/hosts, things are going to get very confused very fast.
<immesys> nith1210, so scare averted *phew*, there was a file contained merged authorized keys in /etc/ssh... so expected behavior....
<immesys> nith1210, man was I confused... wow...
<broman> nith1210, http://paste.debian.net/9605
<nith1210> immesys: Excellent; but how did it get there?
<broman> nith1210, its ok.. i only need this particular entry
<immesys> nith1210, some other helpful admin
<Praxi> not quite getting where I want with UDEV, or missing a piece.  If I want a drive to appear as the same device every time I insert it, can I do that by UUID in a UDEV rule?  If so anyone have any examples I can look at?  I'm not seeing how the udev rules let me do that
<Praxi> lots of really old information out there
<nith1210> broman: I'm fairly certain thats the wrong paste
<nith1210> immesys: well, better than the alternative
<nith1210> immesys: I'm guessing your home directories are encrypted with ecryptfs?
<intok> 14.04, Logitech K400r ireless KB+touchpad combo, can't disable Tap-Click, there are no touchpad options under pointing devices options http://imagebin.org/310782
 * Gaming4JC notes that tomorrow may be D-Day for the internet... http://www.savetheinternet.com/net-neutrality-what-you-need-know-now (FCC trolls) :|
<Chaser> Praxi: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#udevinfo ? I use it for udevinfo but it has examples on how to name devices etc.
<broman> nith1210, http://paste.debian.net/99605 sorry!!!
<Praxi> udevinfo -a
<Praxi> oops
<Praxi> lol
<immesys> nith1210, nope, but they might be soon :-)
<Praxi> the thing that throws me off with that chaser, there isn't a udevinfo anymore
<Praxi> is 'udevadm info' the same thing as udevinfo?
<nith1210> broman: ok, please pastebin your /etc/hosts
<broman> nith1210, http://paste.debian.net/99607
<nith1210> lizard_: sorry, it's apparently 6.6GB more to install. I haven't run steam since I've upgraded (atleast not without wine)
<anonymous_> hi
<lizard_> ok
<anonymous_> he y
<Chaser> Praxi: yup its the same.
<nith1210> broman: try changing line 3 to: 192.168.1.77 mesa.com.br mesa foofoofoo foo.com
<nith1210> broman: then delete 4 and 5
<Praxi> ty chaser, that helps quite a bit
<broman> nith1210, http://paste.debian.net/99608
<nith1210> broman: yessir, any luck?
<broman> pavlos, same result
<broman> ops
<broman> nith1210,  same result
<broman> when i ping mesa.com it works... but when i ping only mesa it doesnt
<broman> nith1210, also, when i ping mesa. it works too
<CoryFail_> Hello!
<Gaming4JC> CoryFail_: welcome! Don't ask to ask, ask and someone will help you - ubottu
<CoryFail_> I'm making a simple media server for personal/home use. I would like to SSH to it and add an external harddrive to it. Would Ubuntu Server fit this need?
<Gaming4JC> :D
<Praxi> hmm Chaser, when I do a udevadm info -a -p /sys/block/sdf what differentiates that device from any other sata drive thats the same model?
<Gaming4JC> CoryFail_: yes it can. You may refer to #ubuntu-server (or try Debian it runs way less resources)
<nith1210> CoryFail_: yes.
<CoryFail_> Hm. I do us Debian for all of my web servers.
<CoryFail_> use*
<broman> nith1210, any ideas?
<nith1210> broman: Try making mesa the first name on that list instead of the second
<broman> ok
<broman> nith1210, still not working
<nith1210> broman: My only other guess is that your machine is configured to hit the dns servers before /etc/hosts
<Gerowen> CoryFail_: I would also recommend, if you have any media devices like a PS3 or XBox 360, looking at "PS3 Media Server".  There's a linux version of it and it functions the same way Windows Media Player does for streaming media on your computer to those devices.  If you configure it right, it even supports transcoding files normally unsupported by the devices into formats they do support, as the content is streamed.
<Gerowen> CoryFail_: PS3 Media Server isn't the OS, it's just a piece of software you can run on whatever OS you happen to be running.
#ubuntu 2014-05-15
<nith1210> broman: /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<nith1210> Gerowen && CoryFail_: Good catch Gerowen, the PS3 is very finicky.
<broman> nith1210, ill paste
<CoryFail_> Gerowen: Thanks but I will be developing my own software. Half of this project is to allow me to stream through my devices through wifi in my home and the other half is to expand my portfolio by have an opensource project
<CoryFail_> to me*
<CoryFail_> to my*
<broman> nith1210, http://paste.debian.net/9960
<broman> ops
<Gerowen> CoryFail_: K, just thought I'd toss it out there.  Are you uploading your projects to Sourceforge.net, just out of curiosity?
<broman> nith1210, http://paste.debian.net/99610
<CoryFail_> I cant type worth crap.
<fhenning09> Hello guys I have a fast question I'm stuck trying to google to no avail
<nith1210> broman: sorry, I'm not sure. Perhaps it's different in debian.
<Gerowen> fhenning09: What's the issue?
<fhenning09> How can one learn what was accessed and executed if your server was SSH'd by a chinese IP
<dw1> fhenning09: as root?
<fhenning09> I obviously had a penetration by s chinabot
<broman> fhenning09, reffer to forensics
<fhenning09> yes
<dw1> fhenning09: re-image only way to be safe imo :p
<broman> Guys Someone help me please!!! I have a ubuntu with dnsmasq. I Have an entry on /etc/hosts that says "192.168.1.77 mesa" (its the machine ip) and another one "192.168.1.77 mesa.com" ... when i type ping mesa.com or mesa., it goes well but when i "ping mesa" it doesn't resolve.. can someone shed a light here?
<fhenning09> Don't know how looks brute force cause just checked logs same IP for few days with pw attemp timeout
<CoryFail_> Gerowen No, I will be uploading it to github.
<sudormrf> daftykins, YOU AGAIN!
<daftykins> i'm allowed :(
<Gerowen> CoryFail_: Ah ok, just curious.
 * Gerowen heads out to pick up new spark plugs for his car.
<CoryFail_> Gerowen what kind of car?
<lizard_> everything on one line?? here ya go...
<Gerowen> CoryFail_: 2006 Ford Taurus, 3.0 V-6
<dw1> fhenning09: they could have hidden things and cleared all the logs etc.. so just re-format/re-image its the only way to be safe
<dw1> fhenning09: if youre sure they got access
<Gerowen> CoryFail_: Noticed that at idling speed it's missing once and a while.  Check engine light isn't on, but I feel it jerk once and a while when it misses.
<lizard_> i have tried everything to get this going again. but i cannot seem to. i even reinstalled my entire operating system to try to fix this. i have some info that you may use to help me with. i am in ubuntu 14.04, my lsmod is in this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/6dZwgCBc . my glxinfo is in this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/zYS9hHBj . and the error i get when i run steam >> error.txt : http://pastebin.com/RQXmhxjU . i have an AMD V140 Processor, graphics is Gal
<lizard_> lium 0.4 on AMD RS880, and i am running 64bit. i used to be able to play portal 2, but now i cannot for some reason, it must have been some sort of update.
<Gerowen> Anyway, be back a little later.
<fhenning09> damned Got over 3tb of data and nowhere to upload it lol
<CoryFail_> Gerowen: Ah. I have a 2013 Mustang V6 and the fiancee has a FOcus
<dw1> fhenning09: :/
<nith1210> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fhenning09> wow
<fhenning09> thanks
<dw1> fhenning09: if you could even upload it before the bad guy killed everything
<nith1210> !rootkit
<fhenning09> true that
<dw1> fhenning09: how do you know they broke in
<fhenning09> logs for ssh I'll paste bin it
<daftykins> fhenning09: fail2ban and non-standard SSH port for future reference :P
<Gaming4JC> fhenning09: grep through the logs and check ~.bash_history. And yes, non-standard ports and SSH Key based auth is always safer :)
<Gaming4JC> fhenning09: How to setup SSH w/ keys = http://linuxaria.com/howto/how-to-really-secure-your-linux-vps-ssh-service?lang=en
<qin_> fhenning09: and to defuse eventual paranoia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortKnocking
<broman> Guys Someone help me please!!! I have a ubuntu with dnsmasq. I Have an entry on /etc/hosts that says "192.168.1.77 mesa" (its the machine ip) and another one "192.168.1.77 mesa.com" ... when i type ping mesa.com or mesa., it goes well but when i "ping mesa" it doesn't resolve.. can someone shed a light here?
<nith1210> lizard_: Have you installed libgl1-mesa-dri ?
<lizard_> im pretty sure
<nith1210> lizard_: dpkg -l | grep libgl1-mesa-dri
<lizard_> here's what i get
<lizard_> ii  libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64                                 10.3.0~git20140514.8a9f5ecd-0ubuntu0sarvatt~trusty    amd64        free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules
<lizard_> ii  libgl1-mesa-dri:i386                                  10.3.0~git20140514.8a9f5ecd-0ubuntu0sarvatt~trusty    i386         free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules
<dw1> brodul: try one entry 192.168.1.77 mesa.com mesa
<nith1210> lizard_: sudo apt-get install gcc-4.7-multilib; then try
<lizard_> ok trying
<lizard_> thx
<nith1210> lizard_: I'm just guessing though, the log is complaining about missing GCC libs
<lizard_> ok...
<lizard_> didnt work
<preston_> Hello?
<lizard_> linux!!! why do you have to be so complicated
<preston_> I need help with my sound
<preston_> HELLO
<preston_> I need help, anybody?
<FiremanEd> !ask | preston_
<ubottu> preston_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bblindy> Yes, preston_?
<preston_> My sound wont work on my laptop Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I disabled auto mute and nothing is working yet.
<Beldar> !sound | preston_
<ubottu> preston_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<preston_> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<preston_> ok thanks ill be back
<nestle19> i installed ubuntu 13.10 on this dedicated server with raid1 (2x 2TB) and when it first installed, it was doing a raid resync or something in /proc/mdstat (software raid).. i let it finish to 100%.. once it was no longer doing any sync i began using the server. Now randomly a week ago it started resyncing again.. I've been told this can be normal? so my question is.. it says [=========>...........]  check = 47.3% (920534400/1945569088) finish=17063.2min sp
<preston_> Gonna restart, brb
<the8thbit> How do I connect to a VPN?
<daftykins> !vpn | the8thbit
<ubottu> the8thbit: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<the8thbit> How do I connect to a VPN
<daftykins> i just linked you
<daftykins> oh you quit
<daftykins> !vpn | the8thbit
<the8thbit> Oh, sorry
<daftykins> gah, too soon to repeat
<daftykins> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<the8thbit> I didn't realize that I was still connected to freenode when I said that D:
<daftykins> how would your message have gotten anywhere if you weren't? XD
<the8thbit> daftykins: When Im not connected, I can still send a message, it just doesn't go anywhere
<the8thbit> and it fails silently in my client
<the8thbit> but anyway
<the8thbit> I don't see this: VPN Connections -> Configure VPN
<the8thbit> I'm using Cinnamon, if that complicates things...
<daftykins> it does
<daftykins> what distro?
<the8thbit> Ubuntu
<the8thbit> Ubuntu 13.04
<Bashing-om> the8thbit: 13.04 complicates things even more, EOL.
<the8thbit> :(
<daftykins> ah-har
<daftykins> yep upgrade needed
<jim__> hello
<daftykins> hi
<lore_> hi, i just updated to 14.04.  how can I change the icon size in the activities window?
<jim__> man this system is great
<jim__> haven't found much it won't do wonder why so few people use it
<fishcooker1> after i  dpkg-configure xorg*
<fishcooker1> i can startx from remote but why it only happen on the box not on the remote host?
<imthenachoman> hey guys. question. i have a system with two HDs. im on one of them right now. i cannot boot to USB and i don't have blank CD. can i have the ISO on one of my HDs and use grub to boot into it? when i install i wanna install on the other HD and also format the current one as a second drive...
<pavlos> fishcooker1, maybe you need a remote desktop app
<daftykins> imthenachoman: you could maybe install to the second and install GRUB to the second, then reboot into that and format the first
<Bashing-om> imthenachoman: Nother thought see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot ...
<turnipface> I recently came into posession of a midrange desktop from 2007 what are some fun things I can do with it?
<turnipface>  I recently came into posession of a midrange desktop from 2007 what are some fun things I can do with it?
<daftykins> you typed that already
<daftykins> turnipface: install ubuntu!
<pavlos> turnipface, specs?
<imthenachoman> daftykins: thanks
<Bashing-om> turnipface: Depends on the processor and Graphics card. I run an old 2007 box, still screaming after all these years.
<imthenachoman> Bashing-om: thanks!
<Bashing-om> impulze: Sure, np -> all in this together.
<turnipface> pavlos: I don't have the computer in front of me but I can assure you it was initially bought for a home office
<pavlos> turnipface, as others suggested, beef up memory and video, then you can use for anything
<turnipface> I already own a gaming computer
<pavlos> turnipface, install and run SETI (BOINC)
<ywe> k
<intok> 14.04, Logitech K400r wireless KB+touchpad combo, can't disable Tap-Click, there are no touchpad options under pointing devices options http://imagebin.org/310782
<ywe> Guys Someone help me please!!! I have a ubuntu with dnsmasq. I Have an entry on /etc/hosts that says "192.168.1.77 mesa" (its the machine ip) and another one "192.168.1.77 mesa.com" ... when i type ping mesa.com or mesa., it goes well but when i "ping mesa" it doesn't resolve.. can someone shed a light here?
<intok> turnipface What syste? You'll probably be able to run a large number of Steam games without issue games
<pavlos> hi broman , please do a man dnsmasq, there are a bunch of ptions how it treats hostnames (with ans w/o dot)
<turnipface> intok: I already own a gaming computer there's no reason for me to build another
<turnipface> intok: I was thinking more along the lines of networking or something
<wolter> Does dbus manage IR devices in ubuntu?
<amirtharaj> I am using ubuntu 14.04..how to install freetds with tsql server connectivity
<pavlos> amirtharaj, http://www.freetds.org/faq.html
<johndow> Like it keeps asking me if I want to update.  But I don't have enough bandwidth....so if I were to download 14.04 on a flash drive can I just update it from there?
<rayalexny> grub error
<johndoe3> i keep timing out, sorry if someone answered, i missed it
<rayalexny> Help with my desktop
<wolter> what manages my IR control in ubuntu?
<RandomAUSSIE> greetings everyone, how do i use the virtual machine hosting software installed by tasksel when you install ubuntu server?  or do i still have to install virtualbox through apt-get?
<holstein> RandomAUSSIE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox though it should be as easy as "sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<RandomAUSSIE> holstein, ok i just wasnt sure it tasksel installed it for my when you selected vmhost
<lizard_> hi
<johndoe3> Ubuntu vs Windows 8...any comparison at all?
<daftykins> johndoe3: that is offtopic.
<holstein> RandomAUSSIE: check and see if you have what you want..
<kaen> rookie question, but I'm trying to make a package, and I'm apparently supposed to run "update-menus", but I can not find that command for the life of me
<johndoe3> daftykins, ok sorry
<intok> 14.04, Logitech K400r wireless KB+touchpad combo, can't disable Tap-Click, there are no touchpad options under pointing devices options
<nith1210> !offtopic | johndoe3:
<nith1210> !offtopic | johndoe3
<ubottu> johndoe3:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> johndoe3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<johndoe3> Okay, I apologize, I am in the other channel now.
<johndoe3> Very sorry.
<Meisterbrau> http://bitcoinmacroeconomics.com/2014/05/13/free-bitcoin-and-other-coins-qoinpro-sign-up-here/  Free bitcoins paid daily and other coins, plus bonus.....plus they just permanently raised bitcoin 6% daily
<Meisterbrau> bucu!
<rww> Meisterbrau: no advertising in here.
<nith1210> ... banhammer?
<Meisterbrau> its free!
<Meisterbrau> save the world!
<Meisterbrau> eradicate the banksters!
<DesignerX> hi
<DesignerX> trying to install Grunt on ubuntu server 14 to try & compile bootstrap but it's not working as expected.. has anyone installed it before ?
<DesignerX> followed these steps https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap#compiling-css-and-javascript   but running  "grunt --help" doesnt do anything, no wrror messages at all or any help
<RandomAUSSIE> as i'm using ubuntu server.. is there a way to install virtualbox with out installing all the gui rubbish?
<Yelu> RandomAUSSIE, 1. sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends virtualbox-guest-additions-iso, 2. cd /usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso, 3. sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<Yelu> RandomAUSSIE, this will instlal only "shared folders" for you, no xserver/graphics stuff
<Entelin> is there an upgrade path from ubuntu server 10 to 14?
<Entelin> or am i looking at a reinstall?
<RandomAUSSIE> so i'll still be able to run a vbox on this machine?
<Beldar> Entelin, Through 12.04 is all
<Entelin> so upgrade to 12 then 14?
<Beldar> yeah
<Yelu> I'm running 3 servers this way :)
<Ben64> RandomAUSSIE: yeah, virtualbox doesn't need gui to work
<Bashing-om> Entelin: Pathe: 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04...
<RandomAUSSIE> fantastic.. thansk guys
<Ben64> RandomAUSSIE: however, using it on the command line requires lots of reading of the manual
<RandomAUSSIE> Ben64, yeah mate i've noticed :) looking at installing hte web interface for it
<Yelu> RandomAUSSIE, before this, you'll need to "apt-get install dkms build-essential" (as a pre-condition)
<john1> hey
<Yelu> RandomAUSSIE, just to be sure: you want to run virtualbox *guest additions* or => on your ubuntu server as a host for guests?
<john1> how do i use a different screen name
<john1> in irc
<Yelu> RandomAUSSIE, if you want virtualbox running your ubuntu server as a host or guest vms, then you'll need the virtualbox extension pack from their web page (http://www.virtualbox.org)
<savid> When using chroot for working inside a system installed on an image, is there a way to have it ignore environment variables? $HOME is being carried through to the new root.
<Yelu> RandomAUSSIE, ... host ^for guest vms. ..
<john1> yoyoyoy
<john1> whats up ubuntu channel!
<Yelu> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<RyNet> thanks for the tip
<VlperX> can anyone please recommend a usb wifi adapter for ubuntu?
<dw1> sendmail logs to syslog and mail.log, i.e. in duplicate.  how can I disable the syslog one?
<nestle19> i installed ubuntu 13.10 on this dedicated server with raid1 (2x 2TB) and when it first installed, it was doing a raid resync or something in /proc/mdstat (software raid).. i let it finish to 100%.. once it was no longer doing any sync i began using the server. Now randomly a week ago it started resyncing again.. I've been told this can be normal? so my question is.. it says [=========>...........]  check = 47.3% (920534400/1945569088) finish=17063.2min sp
<dw1> VlperX: most if not all should work
<holstein> VlperX: not really.. the chipsets can change without notice, unless you find one that states specifically "supports linux", they can break.. but, these days, most just work with linux out of the box
<VlperX> I've got a cheapo linfox ralink thing, not sure if it's any good
<holstein> VlperX: "good" is a matter of opinion and use case.. plug it in, see if it works.. if so, test that it meets your needs or not
<dw1> nestle19: 12 days.. nice
<RyNet>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER RyNet xdrsnuxbqyuy
<holstein> ouch.. you need to go change that password ASAP
<c|oneman> haha
<RyNet> Can someone check and tell me if i'm registered
<holstein> RyNet: you need to change your password
<holstein> RyNet: you spammed it in the channel accidentally
<RyNet> okay
<RyNet> how should i do that
<near77> hi
<near77> anyone knows how to update for this vuln? CVE-2014-0196
<ubottu> The n_tty_write function in drivers/tty/n_tty.c in the Linux kernel through 3.14.3 does not properly manage tty driver access in the "LECHO &amp; !OPOST" case, which allows local users to cause a denial of service (memory corruption and system crash) or gain privileges by triggering a race condition involving read and write operations with long strings. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0196)
<near77> the one of the tty kernel buffer overflow
<holstein> RyNet: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<RyNet> thank you
<RyNet> alright it's done, i've changed my password
<RyNet> Have i correctly registered my username??
<holstein> !freenode | RyNet
<ubottu> RyNet: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<RyNet> So i am registered correctly?
<near77> anyone?
<Ben64> RyNet: ask in #freenode for that kind of stuff. this channel is for ubuntu support only
<RyNet> okay
<holstein> RyNet: check and see, friend
<Yelu> dw1, to switch off sendmail logging in syslog take a look into /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf  (and probably also "man rsyslog.conf")
<john38> Anybody here know how to use Amule?
<john38> Anybody here know how to use Amule?
<holstein> john38: please dont repost.. if a volunteer knows, they will respond
<john38> ok
<holstein> john38: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/amule/ is where i would start..
<Joshua^Dunamis> john38: It's similar to Emule on Windows
<john38> i know how to use i just need help with something
<holstein> john38: just ask
<john38> i cant seem to connect to Kad because im using router
<john38> with amule
<john38> how do i get around that instead of unplugging router
<holstein> john38: you bypass the router, and you can?
<holstein> john38: could be the firewall on your router..
<john38> what do i enter in amule settings to bypass router
<holstein> john38: have you tried with the firewall?
<john38> what kind of firewall does precise use
<john38> i have a linksys router
<holstein> john38: the firewall on the router is what im talking about
<john38> i forgot how to access router its been almost 2 years
<john38> and im not network specialist
<holstein> john38: you can put your machine out in the DMZ to test.. but, you should read more about networking and the application and what security risks before proceeding
<holstein> john38: sure, but, *someone* needs to maintain your router..
<john38> all i did when i got it was enable user and pass and enable WSA encryption something like that
<bubbly193> John38: something like 192.168.x.1, x depends on your router.  I believe linksys is 0
<holstein> john38: sure. you should read about it. you can be vulnerable to many attacks..
<john38> all i want to do is enable kad on amule
<john38> while using router
<holstein> john38: OK.. you'll want to read about, and forward a port through the router
<john38> which port does amule use
<holstein> john38: http://portforward.com/cportsnotes/emule/eMule.htm
<john38> damn how do i enter in address to access router
<holstein> john38: all are different, and none are supported here
<holstein> john38: as bubbly193 stated, its usually 192.168.x.1 or 0
<holstein> john38: you can google the model, and the defaults, and reset it to its defaults
<john38>  ok thanks
<mephastopholies> yep.
<DenSaakalte> Hey everyone. I'm trying to set up a swap file using this guide, but every time I try to activate it, I get this error: "swapon: /var/cache/swap/myswap: swapon failed: Invalid argument". The file is already formatted as swap; Also noticed fstab has only this line: "# UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM"
<holstein> DenSaakalte: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<holstein> DenSaakalte: if thats all that is in your fstab, thats where i would start
<DenSaakalte> Thanks holstein, I'll check that link and report back
<akim> hi im getting this weird problem where if i do "alt + right arrow" or left arrow i get "C" and "D" in the terminal
<akim> gooogle is not helping me at all
<akim> i checked my /etc/inputrc, looks fine
<DesignerX> hi, anyone here uises grunt . downloaded through npm grunt-cli but it doesnt work.  simple grunt --help retruns nothing, not even an error.
<DesignerX> uses*
<DesignerX> installed on ubuntu server 14 64  (LTS)
 * ana__ only a test message
<DenSaakalte> Hey holstein. Just did the same steps I saw in the link you posted, but it didn't work for either swapon or the fstab file (it didn't load automatically on reboot). I used to have a file swap before a clean reinstall
<holstein> DenSaakalte: check and make certain you have a swap partition.. if not, make one.. if you dont have space, make some with gparted.. then, you can follow the guide on how to make it mount to test, and to make it persistent
<holstein> consider not using swap if you dont need it
<DenSaakalte> I do, because I can't have stuff like Firefox and Adobe Firefox open at the same time for extended periods
<holstein> DenSaakalte: if you are with a fresh install anyways, you may just want to do another fresh install, and take the defaults, since that may take much less time
<holstein> DenSaakalte: there is no "adobe firefox"
<DenSaakalte> Yeah but I used a script to install this ubuntu version so I couldn't create a swap file or partition
<DenSaakalte> Fireworks*
<holstein> DenSaakalte: maybe you are not using ubuntu at all, then
<DenSaakalte> Nope, I'm using chrubuntu, but I figured it would be the same
<holstein> DenSaakalte: if its a script that added PPA"s and other packages, any of that can be breaking the things you are dealing with
<holstein> DenSaakalte: chrubuntu is *not* ubuntu
<holstein> DenSaakalte: you should be very careful in there, and expect "issues".. likely, nothing swap will do to address your performance concerns
<DenSaakalte> Thank you for your advice, holstein
<Ziber> I'm trying to make a public network share, with samba, on an ubuntu server in my house. I have it setup in a stanza in samba. What information should I provide to get help in figuring out why it's not showing up?
<Yelu> Ziber, what do you mean with "public" network share? - public to all hosts on your local network in your house (= LAN) or "public", so that everyone can access it from the internet?
<papibe> hi all
<Ziber> LAN-only. My apologies for not being more specific.
<Xheartt> how can i do a complete wipe to an external hard drive using 12.04lts?
<Xheartt> i format it but it leaves 5gb without wiping
<holstein> Xheartt: i use gparted
<Xheartt> i have it but it leaves an area untouched
<holstein> Xheartt: there is dariks boot and nuke which can really break drives
<Xheartt> that is a program i can download?
<holstein> Xheartt: its a live CD that can *really* break things http://www.dban.org/
<papibe> can anybody give directions to file a bug against the iwlwifi driver. I guess against the kernel?
<holstein> Xheartt: i think you should elaborate about what is not working with gparted
<john38> holstein, hey if i enable port forwarding do i have to disable firewall
<Xheartt> gparted is good but it seems not to do anything to a certain area of the hd
<holstein> john38: port forwarding allows the port through the firewall. you *reallY* need to read about networking.. otherwise, i advise *not* using that software
<john38> holstein, im reading up on port forwarding
<john38> holstein, how do i ping my computer address
<nestle19> dw1 any advice?
 * nestle19 slaps dw1 around a bit with a large trout
<john38> holstein, what i meant was how do i find my computers address
<Ziber> Would anyone mind assisting me with my samba issue? Trying to setup a LAN share, passwordless and public.
<holstein> john38: http://www.whatsmyip.org/ is what i assue you are looking for.. otherwise, you can run ifconfig, or look in whatever network manager
<holstein> !samba | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<bubbly193> Xheartt: If you want to wipe completely (i.e remove all files and traces of files) and know your way around a command line I would suggest "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdx" where sdx is your drive's device name.  Note that this is highly dangerous; if you don't know how to user dd properly don't use it at all
<papibe> can anybody give directions to file a bug against the iwlwifi driver. I guess against the kernel?
<cfhowlett> !bug|papibe
<ubottu> papibe: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<whoever> papibe: call bill gates
<papibe> cfhowlett: what is the package for iwlwifi, the kernel?
<bubbly193>  I cannot stress enough the dangersof dd, You could wipe more than you want
<cfhowlett> papibe no idea
<cfhowlett> !info iwlwifi
<papibe> that's the question
<ubottu> Package iwlwifi does not exist in trusty
<Ziber> I want to share the network folder from ubuntu though...
<papibe> I know its the kernel
<papibe> but how do I file it?
 * whoever say dd ~= russian roulete
<holstein> Ziber: sure.. share it via samba
<cfhowlett> papibe I'd say file the kernel, but I'm not sure that'd be the normal protocol.
<Ziber> holstein: Right, but I've set it up but it's not appearing on my network.
 * whoever just don't get sloppy with those keys 
<Ziber> holstein: http://pastebin.com/2p4h4fWx should do it, right?
<holstein> Ziber: i make windows do ssh, these days...
<papibe> care to take a look cfhowlett ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7465970/
<papibe> almost 10x speed difference
<papibe> from 12 -> 14
<cfhowlett> papibe doesn't seem right, does it?
<Ziber> holstein: Well, I wanna set it up so my family can use it, too. And they're not all the most tech-savvy people.
<holstein> Ziber: sure.. i find ssh *easier* ..and had a very challenging time setting up exactly what you are talking about
<Ziber> Describe the result of your setup?
<Yelu> Ziber, some answers, (details on bottom of page, bit please read all) => https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1962617
<holstein> Ziber: but, i did make it work.. and decided to do ssh for my purposes, since it was easier
<holstein> Ziber: the results of my setup are, things work easier, faster.. for me.
<holstein> Ziber: but, i *did* make samba work.. i pulled down *all* firewalls to test.. locally.. and i found muy issues to be permissions
<john38> holstein, ok i got thanks for your help
<Ziber> Hrm.
<papibe> cfhowlett: I'm gonna go ahead and do 'ubuntu-bug linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic'
<RandomAUSSIE> how do i install virtualbox through apt-get with out installing x11 and all its rubbish.. i'm runnig ubuntuserver i dont want the gui
<cfhowlett> papibe I think that's the way to go.
<papibe> thanks cfhowlett
<adalberto> Hello
<adalberto> I have a problem
<holstein> RandomAUSSIE: "rubbish" will be a matter of opinion.. http://www.howtoforge.com/vboxheadless-running-virtual-machines-with-virtualbox-4.0-on-a-headless-ubuntu-11.04-server
<cfhowlett> !ask|adalberto
<ubottu> adalberto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adalberto> I'm trying to install apache2 abd php5 and I'm getting and error
<RandomAUSSIE> holstein, thank you... headless was the term i was looking for
<adalberto> The error is Errors were encountered while processing:  libapache2-mod-php5
<akurilin> Do you guys have a recommendation for the most kosher way of switching between two JRE versions on one's ubuntu instance?
<Guest87103> does 10.04 LTS desktop get up to date updates just like server ?
<whoever> Guest87103: no its dead end of life
<Guest87103> ok
<amirtharaj> i have this error ...drkonqi:19224..... how to resolve ?
<whoever> Guest87103: we are on 14.04 now
<whoever> akurilin: why do you wanna swich  jres
<adalberto> How can I remove all the apache2 and php5 installation completely and reinstal it clean...
<amirtharaj> please help me....how to resolve it drkonqi:19224 while given the connection to tsql to freetds
<whoever> akurilin: and what probs are you havinv
<whoever> *having
<akurilin> whoever: I think update-alternatives seems to have done the trick - I wasn't at all familiar with the script
<whoever> akurilin: ok, bu why do you want to change jre's
<akurilin> whoever: just moving up versions
<akurilin> from 6 to 7
<whoever> akurilin: are you switching between version numbers or open and oracle
<akurilin> both open.
<whoever> akurilin: oh i thaught you mingt be compliling and i was gonna say the ide makes that easy
<whoever> akurilin: i think they just  realsead 8
<whoever> but not usre , i am still working with 7
<morph__> hey guys
<morph__> can anyone help me with backuping a server
<cfhowlett> !server| morph__
<ubottu> morph__: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<morph__> uh
<morph__> i just need like
<morph__> okay
<morph__> im with OVH
<papibe> cfhowlett: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1319630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319630 in linux (Ubuntu) "85% performance hit in iwlwifi from 12.04 to 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<morph__> I need to know how I can make a iso or something
<cfhowlett> morph__ you don't need to make an ISO to back up your server.
<morph__> i dont have anywere else to put it
<morph__> i cant back it up to another serve
<cfhowlett> morph__ go to the server channel.  get advice from the experts there.
<Yelu> morph__, what is OVH offering as backup strategy/solution?
<morph__> overpriced
<morph__> the deal is
<morph__> paypal just froze 2grand of my money
<morph__> and my customers had already paid me
<Yelu> morph, tough
<morph__> and now i dont have shit to renew their services
<Yelu> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nestle19> why did they freeze it?
<Yelu> morph__, in the ubuntu server guide, there is also a chapter covering backup ...
<adalberto> Hi, I need help unistalling and reintalling apache2 and php5
<allstarsnorks2> hey there
<nerdys0uth> adalberto: try sudo tasksel, deselect LAMP server
<allstarsnorks2> i have a question. when I remove Parole (comes with Xubuntu) and install VLC, will VLC be the default player?
<nerdys0uth> after that runs sudo apt-get ---purge autoremove
<adalberto> it says sudo: tasksel: command not found
<Yelu> adalberto, nerdys0uth, isn't tasksel for installation *only*?
<Player> allstarsnorks2, I believe it does.  Although you might have to set these defaults with Ubuntu Tweak or in the "open file with other program" menus.
<adalberto> No
<Player> allstarsnorks2, Wait, scratch that, AFAIK Ubuntu Tweak doesn't work on 14.4, and you're using Xubuntu..
<adalberto> nerdys0th, Yelu, I need to unistall and install apache2 and php5 because it returns some errors
<adalberto> nerdys0uth, Is this for me? "runs sudo apt-get ---purge autoremove"
<nerdys0uth> Yelu: afaik tasksel uninstalls but keeps configs ymmv :)
<holstein> adalberto: what is happening when you try to install the packages?
<nerdys0uth> adalberto: try sudo apt-get remove apace2 php5 mysql
<holstein> adalberto: sudo apt-get update completes without error?
<adalberto> holstein It says: "Errors were encountered while processing:  libapache2-mod-php5  php5"
<Drogna> ubuntu tweak from the software center works on trusty
<adalberto> nerdys0uth, why mysql?
<Yelu> nerdys0uth, adalberto, thank you for the "lesson" (did't know the remove-part of tasksel)  ;)
<holstein> adalberto: you should just work through whatever errors you have there.. make sudo apt-get update work
<nerdys0uth> try sudo apt-get install -f
<delinquentme> SOOOO transmission is downloading *incredibly* slowly... and I cant figure out why
<delinquentme> I've checkd that Im getting up to 2mbps DLs ... and my download is sitting around 30kb/s
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme: did you try with an ubuntu .iso torrent if speed is also slow?
<adalberto> sudo apt-get update work E: The update command takes no arguments
<nerdys0uth> adalberto: >mysql. i thougt you said lamp stack. i'm dumb.
<Drogna> delinquentme: make sure it is not connecting to too many peers, this causes problems on certain routers
<holstein> adalberto: make the command "sudo apt-get update" work
<delinquentme> lotuspsychje, I'm downloading something which has 3000 seeders at current
<holstein> adalberto: fix whatever errors are in "sudo apt-get update"
<delinquentme> Drogna, noted ... Im connected directly to a wireless hotspot though ... so no router is involved
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme: hotspots can block torrents
<delinquentme> Does the particular 'listening port' matter?
<Ben64> delinquentme: there is still a router involved there
<Drogna> delinquentme: public wifi? thry will probably throttle down torrents to stop them gettong flooded
<hdtune2k> issue:term environment no set,what causes this problem?
<delinquentme> lotuspsychje, true ... I might also just check that I get normal download speeds on my other comp
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme: try the same back home mate
<adalberto> holstein, Fetched 464 kB in 23s (19,3 kB/s)                                               Reading package lists... Done
<delinquentme> nope this is my personal hotspot ... Clear is the provider
<delinquentme> I just ran the speed test and its solid @ 2mbps
<holstein> adalberto: you can use a pastebin to share the entire output if you need
<holstein> !paste | adalberto
<ubottu> adalberto: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme: how did you setup your hotspot?
<adalberto> ok
<holstein> adalberto: otherwise, its just errors that you are interested in.. fix them
<Drogna> delinquentme: i would put a cap of 10 peers and see if speed increases
<Ben64> delinquentme: this doesn't seem like an ubuntu issue, networking maybe, or just a badly seeded torrent
<adalberto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7466112/
<Gerowen> Random question.  When using the netboot disc to install Ubuntu, does it give you a standard Ubuntu desktop or something else?  I know the installer is text based and downloads everything, but I'm not sure if it gives you a standard Ubuntu install or some minimalistic setup.
<adalberto> holstein http://paste.ubuntu.com/7466112/
<holstein> adalberto: you have lucid and trusty sources
<holstein> adalberto: you shouldnt do that..
<adalberto> holstein, what can I do?
<brycefisherfleig> i'm trying to setup a liveboot usb of tails, but every time I reboot only Ubuntu starts
<brycefisherfleig> I've followed the directions from here https://tails.boum.org/doc/first_steps/installation/manual/linux/index.en.html
<brycefisherfleig> basically, `sudo apt-get install syslinux`
<Drogna> Gerowen: it gives you what you ask for. did you select desktop?
<brycefisherfleig> isohybrid /home/amnesia/Desktop/tails-0.6.2.iso --entry 4 --type 0x1c
<brycefisherfleig> sudo dd if='/home/amnesia/Desktop/tails-0.6.2.iso' of=/dev/sdc bs=16M
<holstein> adalberto: undo what you did to add sources that you should have.. but, it depends on what all has been integrated on the system..
<brycefisherfleig> So, I checked BIOS and fixed the boot order
<brycefisherfleig> but, still only Ubuntu at boot screen
<Gerowen> Drogna: Nothing yet, I'm testing it out in a VM.  I only have burnable CDs and wanted to burn a 32 bit and 64 bit CD to keep in my case for working on machines and wasn't sure what the netinstall would give me.
<holstein> brycefisherfleig: that'll be your hardware though.. nothing about your ubuntu installation is preventing that from booting
<Gerowen> Drogna: Still waiting on it to download some stuff, haven't been asked what I want yet.
<brycefisherfleig> holstein: is there anyway I can do some basic troubleshooting on my usb?
<holstein> brycefisherfleig: sure.. try it on another machine..
<brycefisherfleig> cool! thanks
<Lucille> Heyo
<adalberto> holstein, I don't remember the file to delete thouse sources
<Lucille> Having a little trouble getting a wireless connection on a fresh install of Server 14.04
<Gerowen> Lucille: Broadcom card?
<Lucille> I enter the passphrase, but it loops back to the "Configure the network)
<Lucille> Yeah
<holstein> adalberto: you shouldnt just delete files like that
<holstein> adalberto: you should be cautious about mixing sources, and could have damaged your system
<holstein> adalberto: you can always use something like http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Lucille> Gerowen: Intel Corporation Pro/wireless 2200 BG
<Gerowen> Lucille: Ah, I thought you meant you were having issues with the card.  Have you tried removing the password and seeing if it will connect when there's no password?
<Gerowen> Lucille: Just to see.
<Lucille> hmm... no
<steven_> somebody here speak spanish? I need help
<Lucille> Gerowen: Invalid, must be between 8-64 characters
<Jef91> With an intel graphics card I am getting full X locks ups when downloading files via chrome. Any ideas where to even start debugging that?
<Jef91> Ubuntu 14.04 32bit
<holstein> !es | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<adalberto> holstein, but I don't remember where is soruces
<adalberto> sources
<steven_> Thanks
<Gerowen> Lucille: I mean in your router.  Go into your router config and remove the password so anybody can connect without one, just to see if it works at all and is only having issues with the password, or if it's having issues connecting at all.
<delinquentme> its not possible that I downloaded torrents from a bad repo which is killing my bandwidth is it?
<holstein> adalberto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Lucille> Oh, okay
<Lucille> Uh, I can't access the router settings right now, but I'll try it and get back. Can I contact you directly?
<Lucille> Gerowen:
<Gerowen> Lucille: Yeah, just send me a PM on here.
<Lucille> Okay, cool.
<adalberto> holstein, I'm going to remove this line "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main universe"
<Gerowen> Lucille: I usually leave this open, so if I don't respond right away feel free to holler at somebody in here, but I should be around.
<holstein> adalberto: why? who added it? and when? and why?
<holstein> adalberto: it should have never been there.. what damage has been done?
<adalberto> holstein, I added to install cssed software
<holstein> adalberto: so, whatever was pulled in there can be breaking your system
<delinquentme> damnit. i think my ISP is throttling
<Ben64> adalberto: format and reinstall, this time don't do that
<adalberto> What? I don't want to lose my data
<Ben64> ok, backup, then format and reinstall
<holstein> adalberto: *all* drives fail.. you need to have a backup already in place
<adalberto> holstein :'( I don't want to format ubuntu...
<holstein> adalberto: what you should be wanting is, to learn to not break it in the future as you have already done
<delinquentme> lotuspsychje, Drogna Ben64 it looks like my ISP is throttling ... Is there an easy way to get into private tracking istes?
<Ben64> delinquentme: not on topic in this channel and probably not on this network
<holstein> adalberto: you should also take note that you need to already have a backup.. you *will* lose that data from that hardware.. and you will at some point be formatting
<adalberto> holstein, are you saying that my ubuntu is broken?
<holstein> adalberto: im saying you should not have added 12.04 sources to 14.04.. yes..
<delinquentme> Ben64, suggestions to a better network?
<holstein> adalberto: you are saying its broken, and i was understanding you were askin gwhy
<adalberto> Yes, But I have 14.04 because ubuntu upgraded some days ago
<Ben64> adalberto: what did you have before
<adalberto> I had Ubuntu 13.10 installed
<Ben64> yeah, probably best to install 14.04 fresh
<holstein> adalberto: you added source for 12.04 to install packages from there.. that can cause breakage
<Pokemonfan99> I think i broke ubuntu a little lol
<holstein> adalberto: i agree with Ben64 that i would want a fresh install of 14.04 to be sure things are ok
<adalberto> I only added this today "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main universe"
<Pokemonfan99> I'm on 14.04LTS every loads fine but startup is a bit slower lol
<holstein> adalberto: sure.. that a bad idea
<cfhowlett> adalberto you "only" added something that didn't belong there.
<holstein> adalberto: you dont add sourse for lucid, 12.04, to trusty, 14.04
<rww> shouldn't have done much of anything. apt prefers higher versions over lower ones.
<Pokemonfan99> back when i updated to this i lost power half0-way through so i did recovery mode and everything is working fine now and it says I'm on 14.04LTS
<adalberto> I did it because of this http://www.installion.co.uk/ubuntu/lucid/universe/c/cssed/es/install.html
<steven_> Hi
<steven_> sorry. I have a problem. Why I can not delete any file from my desktop or the folder named Home, documents, downloads ...
<steven_> I can not see the files in the recycle bin. It Seems I Should stop being root and yes this is how I do it
<steven_> Could not find or create trash directory
<cfhowlett> adalberto as a rule DO NOT MIX repos.  It rarely ends well.
<holstein> adalberto: regardless of "why", thats what is wrong with your system.. those sources are for a different operating system than what you are using
<Geoffrey2> My laptop can connect to the wireless router, but apparently can't resolve any addresses....
<Geoffrey2> Running 13.10...
<adalberto> I only need to install php5
<Beldar> Pokemonfan99, You might install bootchart to have a look at the boot.
<Drogna> delinquentme: get a vpn, private tracker wont help if they are throtting ball ittorrent traffic
<holstein> adalberto: no.. you need to fix your system that has been broken by installing 12.04 sources in 14.04
<Drogna> -all
<adalberto> holstein, and the only way to fix it is formatting my ubuntu?
<holstein> adalberto: thats the way i would prefer
<adalberto> mmmmmm
<holstein> adalberto: we have no proceedure for fixing things like that.. you just have to remove what you added that shouldnt be there, and get the system stable again.. could have configs that are broken, or who knows
<Moonlightning> I have Precise Pangolin installed as the only OS on a PowerBook G4, and I can't seem to change the brightness. Any ideas?
<Moonlightning> It's the server edition; I don't have X or anything. /sys/class/backlight is an empty directory.
<holstein> adalberto: rather than fighting for hours/days with it, i would just reinstall, since that will take about 8 minutes, and i have my data backed up.. *all* hard drives fail
<Moonlightning> The display /does/ turn off if I don't type anything for a few minutes.
<holstein> Moonlightning: on an old ppc G4?
<holstein> !ppc
<Drogna> adalberto: that kind of error is very hard to fix and that might be the easiest, you'd probably end jp paying a kot in consultancy fees to get it fixed otherwise
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<holstein> Moonlightning: id be glad its booting.. and enjoy what you got left there
<adalberto> Ok, but I have to download ubuntu 14.04, because I don't have it...
<Moonlightning> Really? :(
<Pokemonfan99> Beldar
<Pokemonfan99> what does this mean
<Pokemonfan99> No path given, trying /var/log/bootchart.tgz
<Pokemonfan99> warning: path '/var/log/bootchart.tgz' does not exist, ignoring.
<Pokemonfan99> Parse error: empty state: '/var/log/bootchart.tgz' does not contain a valid bootchart
<Beldar> Pokemonfan99, No idea used it about 5 years ago.
<Beldar> Did you reboot?
<Pokemonfan99> No
<Pokemonfan99> Kinda busy atm
<holstein> Pokemonfan99: feel free and come look for a volunteer when you get time
<Beldar> Pokemonfan99, Since it is a bootchart what might be the thing you need to do? ;)
<holstein> Pokemonfan99: i would want to just make sure sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade completes without error.. then go from there
<Pokemonfan99> ok
<Locke2002> Is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to delete files on the desktop or in the login user's folders (documents, downloads)?
<holstein> Locke2002: permissions, configuration.. user error
<husainachiev> question : how to upgrade my ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 LTS...
<cfhowlett> husainachiev sudo do-release-upgrade
<holstein> husainachiev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<husainachiev> oke thanks
<bytesaber> is there a repo that i can connect to, to download all of whatever the latest 11.04 updates where?   I have an old workstation I'd like to cap off.
<cfhowlett> !archives
<steven_> I have a problem. Why I can not delete any file from my desktop or the folder named Home, documents, downloads ...
<steven_> I can not see the files in the recycle bin. It Seems I Should stop being root and yes this is how I do it
<steven_> Could not find or create trash directory
<cfhowlett> bytesaber http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/
<bytesaber> can i just replace repos in sources.list with that url?
<cfhowlett> bytesaber end of life.  download the ISO and install
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|bytesaber
<ubottu> bytesaber: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bytesaber> the current ISO would have all of the 11.04 updates?
<bytesaber> i know it's eol.
<bytesaber> i just want to cap it off, call it done, and put the VM away.
<cfhowlett> bytesaber "current iso"?  It's end of life.  there IS no current ISO.  but I believe the ISO's on the site are the last point release
<bytesaber> well there were updates for 11.04 when it was not EOL.  I'd like to have all of those before the took the repo down.
<cfhowlett> bytesaber right - point releases, e.g. 11.04.4    which I believe is what's on the site.
<bytesaber> roger roger
<cfhowlett> bytesaber victor vector
<bytesaber> :)
<blarg> Hi, I am having problems fixing my boot after installing windows then removing it, here is the boot info output please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/7466209/
<alley> Hello?
<cfhowlett> alley ask your ubuntu questions.
<alley> How to fix encrypted swap file in Ubuntu 14.04
<Beldar> blarg, So is windows actually there and do you need it?
<blarg> Beldar, nope deleted all the partitions for it
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, somehow my desktop is showing generic icons for almost everything (even shows generic document icons for folders). I don't know where I could have done anything wrong, and I don't find where I could reset nautilus settings. Is there anything I could try to reset the settings?
<mrgoodcat> after trying and subsequently uninstalling unity-8-desktop-session-mir I can't seem to get rid of the phone version of System Settings. anybody know how to get the normal system settings back?
<Hans-Martin> (probably related problem): in the panel, the audio icon is also wrong: terminal instead of the loudspeaker-with-soundwaves
<Beldar> blarg, Ah yes you left the efi windows boot partition. People have used a efi boot in this situation, others have wiped the gpt and set it up for a msdos mbs boot. As of now you sorta have both, ubuntu has no efi install, and grub in the mbr, but you have a gpt setup.is set iu
<Beldar> ignore "is set iu" fat fingers
<blarg> Beldar, can you tell how I can fix, I am not exactly sure what you said
<pinguyNewUser> Hello
<Beldar> blarg, I can't fix that myself, it is a bit messy, but that bootinfo is key post here in the apps developers thread focused on this stuff. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<Beldar> post that script url there
<blarg> Beldar, I already ran it, it said it failed, the output is from that script
<Beldar> blarg, That script is for diagnosing, that thread has the best at it. There is help on occasion here for uefi, but you have made a mess that will need specific help is all.
<blarg> lh
<blarg> oh
<Beldar> blarg, The script shows what was done and lots of key info is all.
<blarg> Any uefi experts here who can help me recover my ubuntut boot?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | blarg
<ubottu> blarg: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<reaper> hello is there someone around that might be able to help me with a skype webcam issue on 14.04
<reaper> hello is there someone around that might be able to help me with a skype webcam issue on 14.04?
<RyNet> no
 * RyNet 
<reaper> hello is there someone around that might be able to help me with a skype webcam issue on 14.04?
<Beldar> reaper, Share the issue with the channel and state if this is a ubuntu repo install or from skype
<reaper> i have an old ezonics webcam that was laying around and its currently working with any other program/app that i throw at it based on the forums Ie Gstreamer this was an install from the skype website for the version 10 lts i386 ubuntu
<reaper> i am currently running a fresh install of 14.04 lts i386
<reaper> how ever in skype i can see video chat but no preview and stream of MY webcam
<Beldar> reaper, The ubuntu skype wiki says use the ubuntu install, try that.
<reaper> hrmm i will try that and see if that helps... if not i shall return lol
<Beldar> reaper, I have to go do some work now so others can help.
<reaper> okay and ty for that info
<Beldar> no prob, seen it works most of the time, but one never knows.
<mrgoodcat> after uninstalling unity-8-desktop-session-mir I can't seem to get rid of the phone version of System Settings. anybody know how to get the normal system settings back?
<mdadm> Hi, anyone familar with RAID?
<mdadm> cat /proc/mdstat shows md1 : active raid1 sdd[1](S) sde[0]
<mdadm> How do I get rid of the (S)?
<mdadm> I added the disk to the array using the Disks tool
<letstrythis> what does the s stand for?
<letstrythis> system volume?
<letstrythis> how do i adjust the baud rate of usb's?
<reaper> ok 2 things, for one i cant figure out how to locate and uninstall the skype i installed from the internet site and also i do not see a skype package in my Ubuntu Software Center (ubuntu 14.04)
<bollo> whereis skype
<geirha> If you didn't install via the software center, then uninstalling is generally hard/cumbersome
<reaper> ok ty i found the installed one and what about the official ubuntu one?
<Beldar> reaper, Look in software sources that the partners repo is open and run a update, remove the other before installing.
<Beldar> reaper, that is software & updates in 14.04 rather than software soyrces
<reaper> i removed the previous download that i did and now i am trying to work on what you are talking about :)
<Sangi> Hello i have installed ubuntu 14.04 in my HP Lap by shrinking Partion of C drive but whenever i Restart my lap i'm unable to find that menu where i can choose Ubuntu/Windows It directly open windows
<Sangi> anybody  knows why
<Sangi> Hello i have installed ubuntu 14.04 in my HP Lap by shrinking Partion of C drive but whenever i Restart my lap i'm unable to find that menu where i can choose Ubuntu/Windows It directly open windows
<aeon-ltd> Sangi: if you mean grub then you may need to press a key to bring the menu up at boot, though the key escapes me at the moment
<antonio_> hey folks..
<antonio_> I'm trying to get pogo games to work with ubuntu version 12.10  It used to work..now it doesn't
<Sangi> aeon i did that but it doesn't work
<Ben64> Sangi: you might not have installed ubuntu properly
<Sangi> Ben I hav installed properly but donno y it is not working
<Ben64> Sangi: after installation, ubuntu boots by default, so i'm thinking it is not installed properly
<Sangi> They are showing it is my memory where i hav been created partion for ubuntu
<Sangi> but not in grub menu what should i do now
<Sangi> bcoz of windows 8 this problem is occuring
<reaper> Beldar i found where you were talking about and i checked partners and triggered the update however its still not bring up skype in the software center?? is there a way to trigger a manual update through terminal... ie sudo apt-get update
<Beldar> reaper, try sudo apt get update than   sudo apt-get install skype  There are also independent repos there so if you do not see it turn that on as well.
<reaper> Beldar, ok evidentally the whereis is missing part of the prev web install because its saying its already the newest version
<Sangi> Hello i have installed ubuntu 14.04 in my HP Lap by shrinking Partion of C drive but whenever i Restart my lap i'm unable to find that menu where i can choose Ubuntu/Windows It directly open windows
<Sangi> Hello i have installed ubuntu 14.04 in my HP Lap by shrinking Partion of C drive but whenever i Restart my lap i'm unable to find that menu where i can choose Ubuntu/Windows It directly open windows
<reaper> Beldar, further more that it has packages that are installed no longer needed as well
<Beldar> reaper, How did you remove the original from skype?
<Sangi> Hello i have installed ubuntu 14.04 in my HP Lap by shrinking Partion of C drive but whenever i Restart my lap i'm unable to find that menu where i can choose Ubuntu/Windows It directly open windows
<reaper> Beldar whereis skype and deleted what it found
<Sangi> Hello i have installed ubuntu 14.04 in my HP Lap by shrinking Partion of C drive but whenever i Restart my lap i'm unable to find that menu where i can choose Ubuntu/Windows It directly open windows
<Beldar> reaper, There are other configs left. try sudo apt-get purge skype just for a test
<Sangi> Hello i have installed ubuntu 14.04 in my HP Lap by shrinking Partion of C drive but whenever i Restart my lap i'm unable to find that menu where i can choose Ubuntu/Windows It directly open windows
<Sangi> Hello i have installed ubuntu 14.04 in my HP Lap by shrinking Partion of C drive but whenever i Restart my lap i'm unable to find that menu where i can choose Ubuntu/Windows It directly open windows
<Beldar> Sangi, What windows release, is this uefi?
<Sangi> Belder Windows 8
<Sangi> I hav
<Beldar> Sangi, UEFI ring a bell for you?
<Sangi> UEFI means what actually
<Sangi> plz tell me
<Beldar> !uefi | Sangi
<ubottu> Sangi: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<reaper> Beldar the purge worked it removed the files completely now, shall i try to get from the repo again?
<Sangi> Ok i m reading
<Beldar> Sangi, This a W8 manufacture install?
<Beldar> reaper, Yeah, just be updated than the install command.
<Sangi> I hav W8 already in my lap when i bougt that
<Beldar> Sangi, Brand new?
<Sangi> Yaa
<Sangi> But i dont want Windows
<Sangi> That not providing Freedom to me thatswhy i want ubuntu
<Beldar> Sangi, So you should have uefi setup, this, as the link shows has some specific install procedure, any of that link fit with how you installed?
<Sangi> What kind of set up i need to do
<Beldar> Sangi, look at the link, I can't guarantee you have uefi without proof however, does this make sense?
<Hardcheese> how do I update the default vulnerable ubuntu libpng to the non-vulnerable one that was patched 2009?
<Hardcheese> I don't understand what it means to install a lib from some tar file
<somsip> !info mysql
<Sangi> Ok Belder i'm goin to look for UEFI In Google
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in trusty
<somsip> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.37-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 130 kB
<Beldar> Sangi, Is your end goal to remove windows and just have ubuntu?
<Sangi> No i want both
<Sangi> I'm Currently in India for Govt work I need windows too but i hate windows
<bratac> hi, i changed the drivers on my ubuntu and i can't see the desktop. How can i canghe as new via terminal? Thanks
<reaper> Beldar, i have skype installed now through the repo however the cam still is not doing a preview
<Beldar> Sangi, Okay, than be careful what you post it makes things confusing, and more complex. "<Sangi> But i dont want Windows"  I think you meant you want the dual boot.
<Sangi> I want dual boot
<Sangi> Belder
<murosai> can someone explain what is pppd used for?
<somsip> murosai: use 'map pppd' in a terminal
<somsip> *man
<Beldar> reaper, I never use skype so I'm not familiar with it. Seemed the best option to start with was using the repos version, coded for ubuntu as the wiki suggests.
<reaper> Beldar, i agree however what has me stumped is that the camera works in cheese and the other programs for testing it
<murosai> yeah i tried reading the man page but im still not sure if the service is relevant to me
<murosai> how can i configure which services are started during boot?
<beast> i read some where that the most current version of flash player is not supported in linux ?
<aeon-ltd> beast: correct, except in the built in chome ver
<beast> so google chrome has it built in?
<reaper> Well Open Floor now.... does anyone have any ideas why my Ezonics webcam will work in both cheese and Gstreamer but NOT with skype... all i get is a black box in the preview and nothing shows when i make a call except the other persons video...
<aeon-ltd> beast: yeah
<beast> that is weird reaper, how is your connection in skype when trying to make a call?
<reaper> beast its awesome i have other laptops that work just fine
<beast> did you check your drivers?
<reaper> beast the video comming in and the audio is fine on this laptop as well, just not the video going out
<reaper> it shows that it has a driver installed for it
<beast> okay i am not overly familer with cheese but isn't that for recording your desktop?
<reaper> beast cheese webcam booth
<reaper> when i start the program it automatically shows my webcam preview
<beast> that is really strange that it works with that and not in skype, did you try any other like webcam chat sites ?
<reaper> beast no i have not, like what ones are you referring to?
<beast> any just try another webcam site even a chat site that allows webcams just as a test
<beast> did you do the updates for skype?
<reaper> what do you mean?
<aarobc> Is there a way to make it so when I turn on my computer, it automatically starts all the apps as if you've logged in, but keep the password prompt up?
<beast> reaper have you done the updates for skype?
<somsip> aarobc: as the apps belong to the user, no. But maybe you could avoid login, start your apps, then trigger the screensaver with password protect?
<Hardcheese> I'm running "make install" in a directory with library that I want to install. I already have an old version of that library installed. What will happen now? Will #include <zlib> point to the new version (what happened with the old?)?
<reaper> beast as in sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<SDr|mountainview> hi guys, my newly installed ubuntu 13.10 fails to execute cron; enabled cronlogs don't show anything related; what should I be looking into?
<aarobc> Hardcheese: okay, so is there a way to trigger a certain command as soon as you log in?
<beast> yes you can update skype from the terminal
<beast> or through the GUI
<Hardcheese> aarobc: don't know what you're talking about. But bashrc
<beast> when you sign into skype does it ask you if you want to update it?
<reaper> beast i am actually processing the upgrade atm... i am used to command line... last time i was on ubuntu was back on Dapper
<murosai> hm, so the only way to disable a service during boot is to create a override file with 'manual' inside it?
<beast> no worries so am i lol
<aarobc> so what's the command that's triggered when I hit ctrl+alt+l
<reaper> beast in my opinion its a bit simpler and i feel like i am more in control watching what happens ll
<reaper> LuLz*
<capricornus> hi
<beast> yes,msdos is easier to learn and use
<Wolf> Hello
<Guest75346> Whenever I edit the mpv config, mpv fails to start
<capricornus> hi
<Guest75346> hello
<reaper> beast i did a update upgrade and update again and then started skype and still not working
<GortiZ> I've a problem bisecting the kernel for errors. And the guide is not clear. I've a recent kernel working fine and an old one broken. I've marked the old one as good and the new one as bad (as described in the guide) then at each iteration I mark the working ones as bad and the broken ones as good, but now that I'm at the 5th step I see that I'm moving on the wrong side of the tree.
<reaper> beast i do a lsusb command and i get Bus 004 Device 007: ID 04fc:0561 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Flexcam 100 and with lsmod |grep videodev i get videodev              108503  2 gspca_spca561,gspca_main
<Hardcheese> .. so .. just installed a library.. where do you typically find its reference?
<reaper> anyone else around willing to take a stab at my issue with my webcam not working with skype
<aarobc> okay, so I locked the screen, then ran "ps faux | grep lock" and I found a command that was run "/usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service --lockscreen-mode"
<aarobc> but trying to run that command when I was logged in and it just hangs
<reaper> anyone else around willing to take a stab at my issue with my webcam not working with skype
<reaper> anyone else around willing to take a stab at my issue with my webcam not working with skype
<reaper> anyone else around willing to take a stab at my issue with my webcam not working with skype
<aarobc> reaper: architechture?
<aarobc> 64 or x86
<reaper> x86
<reaper> ubuntu 14.04 i386 install
<aarobc> reaper: does the cam work in cheese webcam booth?
<reaper> yes
<reaper> GStreamer it also works
<aarobc> odd... you downloaded the binary from skype's site?
<reaper> first yes, then purged and got from repositories to no avail
<aarobc> I think the newest are via download
<VK2CBF> hh
<reaper> well either route it still does not work
<aarobc> what version do you have installed right now?
<reaper> 4.2.0.11
<aarobc> Hum, well I have 4.0.13 via the download.
<aarobc> you go into the settings, then you select the cam, and what do you see?
<reaper> black box
<reaper> solid black
<dyrim> Hey, I'm trying to use `perf` (from linux-tools-generic in Ubuntu 14.04) on my Linode, but I'm seeing "WARNING: perf not found for kernel 3.13.7-x86_64". Any idea how to fix that?
<aarobc> Okay, so it is at least recognizing the device
<dyrim> Sorry, kernel 3.14.4, not 3.13.7.
<aarobc> should be somethngi like /dev/video0
<cast> dyrim: you're probably using a custom kernel
<dyrim> cast: Yeah, I believe Linode has a custom kernel.
<reaper> yes generic digital camera /dev/video0
<cast> dyrim: compiled specifically by linode for linode...yeah i've found that breaks a few things
<aarobc> okay cool.
<dyrim> cast: Do you know if there's a way around it without messing with providing my own kernel, or should I just download this to my machine instead and run it there?
<aarobc> reaper: you running on what version of ubuntu? what window manager?
<aarobc> just stock?
<reaper> aarobc, stock fresh install 14.04
<aarobc> maybe they're doing some sort of video accel... this is why closed source stuff is a pain to deal with
<aarobc> reaper: what video drivers are you using?
<reaper> one sec let me get that
<aarobc> lshw -c video
<cast> dyrim: interesting, with 3.14.1-x86_64-linode39 and centos perf stat CMD works fine
<aarobc> I took an ambien right before this because assuming I was going to bed
<aarobc> but my mechanical keyboard makes such delightful sounds
<aarobc> plus typing in dvorak makes that even more plesant.
<reaper> aarobc lsusb Device 007: ID 04fc:0561 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Flexcam 100  lsmod |grep videodev   videodev              108503  2 gspca_spca561,gspca_main
<tyl> what is a good c++ ide to use in ubuntu?
 * aarobc looks
<aarobc> tyl: vim
<reaper> aarobc did you see the info posted?
<aarobc> tyl: have you accepted vim as your editor and file savor?
<tyl> aarobc full ide not text editor
<aarobc> reaper: indeed, I'm trying to get a test for you to run
<itry> Good Morning! I have one computer then is sluggish when using ssh. How would you guys go about finding out why?
<aarobc> tyl: I suppose you could use eclipse but ew
<tyl> i am also having problems with my realtek 1150 soundcard, it stutters when playing sound
<tyl> on ubuntu 14.04
<aarobc> reaper: I dunno. have you tried running it as root?
<aarobc> you shouldn't have to, but this is weird
<reaper> aarobc how would i do that and also i found a posting of an idea to change the launcher to: env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype   how do i do that to test as well
<aarobc> the ambien is kicking in. so I'm heading ouut. I like this problem though and will continue looking into it when I wake up.
<letstrythis> why isn't ubuntu allowing ports other then 80 and 443?
<Ben64> letstrythis: you're going to have to explain more if you want an answer
<letstrythis> i try to open minerd to use site.site.com:3333 and only 80 is and 443 is going to the router
<letstrythis> running netstat says the same
<Ben64> letstrythis: can you pastebin all relevant information? i'm still not getting what you're saying
<letstrythis> i have no fw i am aware of oter then ufw? whic i just uninstalled
<letstrythis> how do i tell ubuntu to allow all ports?
<Ben64> letstrythis: ubuntu doesn't stop ports
<letstrythis> well it only allows 80 and 443 why?
<Ben64> letstrythis: it doesn't
<letstrythis> is therre something stopping ./minerd?
<Ben64> letstrythis: probably not. as i said earlier, pastebin all relevant information and maybe i can see whats going on. as of right now you're not making a whole lot of sense
<letstrythis> then you must not know how to help with networking ubuntu?
<letstrythis> if you don't thats ok
<bazhang> letstrythis, why aren't you asking in the appropriate mining channel for that. what exactly are you mining
<letstrythis> because its ubuntu thats the issue
<bazhang> letstrythis, it's quite clear from what you are saying the problem is not with ubuntu, but your configuration of minerd
<letstrythis> i've already deytermined something along those lines
<letstrythis> okay leave out i even mentioned mineing then...go from there?
<letstrythis> we have, why ami not able to use the pot i told software to use?
<bazhang> letstrythis, mining what, pool, solo, cpu asic, scrypt, what coin, give all this info
<letstrythis> thats ot in ubutu isn't it? and not relevent...
<bazhang> letstrythis, it's relevant if you want assistance
<letstrythis> its not needed t diagnose the issue, fphishing really...
<ubilli8> how do i build my own program on ubuntu???
<letstrythis> ^^
<bazhang> !packaging | ubilli8
<ubottu> ubilli8: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<letstrythis> so how are ports configured then?
<Ben64> letstrythis: could you just give more details already? we're never going to be able to help you without them
<bazhang> !ports | letstrythis
<ubottu> letstrythis: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<letstrythis> oh dang, you need to setuo port forwarding to use multipule ports?
<Ben64> letstrythis: nope
<letstrythis> hmmm
<stacja1> siema :D
<stacja1> Hello
<stacja2> hhh
<stacja2> Grubas
<stacja1> siema :D
<stacja2> Ciota
<stacja3> Hej laseczki
<stacja1> Cwel
<stacja2> Stacja 3 grubas
<stacja1> Siema wariacie
<Ben64> stacja1: stacja2 stacja3L could you not do that?
<stacja2> Ben 69 noobs
<stacja1> make to fap :D
<stacja2> fap to me
<stacja1> no than you
<Ben64> bazhang: you still around?
<stacja3> Hej jestem durny
<stacja2> PATRYK GRUBAS
<stacja1> Cwel
<stacja2> Huntyz
<bazhang> !pl | stacja2
<ubottu> stacja2: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<stacja2> Cwelzisch
<stacja1> Skutnik !!! ale ten Mateusz to cwel :D
<stacja2> Farsching miensiching
<stacja2> benzhangs noobs
<phako> hi
<fidel> c
<phako> any idea why I can't seem to be able to dput stuff to my ppa for raring?
<bazhang> phako, on launchpad?
<phako> yeah
<bazhang> why not try in #launchpad phako
<phako> ok
<phako> thanks
<phako> fwiw, because of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Trudko> Guys from what I read it seems that  ubuntu has worse batter consuption compared to windows 8.1 althought it can be improved a bit am I correct_
<bazhang> Trudko, no
<lvleph> My student installed numpy from source (don't ask) now 'from numpy.oldnumeric import *' doesn't work. The path /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/numpy/oldnumeric does exist. Can someone help me figure out what is going on here?
<letstrythis> battery life depends on many things
<bazhang> lvleph, python-numpy? I dont see the package 'numpy'
<letstrythis> windows has had more support for tools that help, that i am familiar with
<lvleph> bazhang, yes python-numpy. I ended up fixing it. thanks
<tcstory> hi
<bisu> hi
<qa_> how do i bind a key to right click in kde
<qa_> hallo ?
<tcstory> there is a problem with my emacs, i think the extension s.el causes the problem,so i run s.el's run-test.sh to check whether s.el is working properly,then a problem is reported
<tcstory> soory ,my english is poor
<tcstory> http://imagebin.org/310908
<tcstory> qa_: soory ,i cannot help u,because i am not familiar with kde
<walidvb> hi guys, i have an ssh question
<walidvb> i had on my previous computer created a id_rsa and id_rsa.pub key
<someone235> hey, is there any way in Xubuntu 14.04 to set Alt+Shift to switch keyboard layouts?
<walidvb> i had copied that key in remote_host:~/.ssh/authorized_key. at some point, I copied my whole HD, but it seems I have lost my id_rsa.pub. however, i can still login to remote_host without entering a password
<walidvb> i'm not sure i understand why.
<_1_akemzoey> hey
<walidvb> also, if I had to give my ssh key to someone for another remote_host2, what should I give him?
<_1_akemzoey> acup
<Tazmain> hi all I have a machine offsite, when I connect to it using vnc all I get is a grey screen. I have xubuntu-desktop installed. Is the xubuntu session not starting up properly or what ?
<christoph_debian> Hi! I'm using a tiling windowmanger with ubuntu 14.04. now qt5 applications are not displaying thir mainmenu (seems they are forwarding it to unity through dmenu) but as there's no unity involved
<christoph_debian> so how do I get at that main menu?
<christoph_debian> launchpad suggests deinstalling appmenu-qt5 but there are unity users on the same system
<christoph_debian> or are qt applications on ubuntu only supported on either unity *or* something else?
<keevitaja> what is the difference of apt-get upgrade and software update app? apt-get upgrade does not upgrade all packages. why is it so?
<larrypg> keevitaja, apt-get upgrade does not always upgrade all the packages because they are either not ready or they conflict with something in your system...you can make it upgrade by apt-get dist-upgrade
<larrypg> oop
<UbuntuBoy> hey all
<Wobbo> Where can i find where java, "Andoid ADT" settings saved? Everytime i reinstall java and/or Android ADT some setting are still there. I removed everything whith "android" incl. ".android" ".java" all eclips... etc. I reboot but stull all settings are stil there. Oh i removed all java using purge. Help
<walidvb> trying to understand ssh keys, any knowledgable peolpe? ^^
<walidvb> i have given an ssh key to someone who says he's installed it on the remote machine, but it's still asking for a password
<walidvb> i'm a bit confused as to why, but i have a particular configuration i think
<phako> plenty of reasons for that
<walidvb> i somehow lost the ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub i had, and gave him the key that was stored on working_host:~/.ssh/authorized_key
<walidvb> phako: i'm not too familiar with keys, so i'm trying to understand
<phako> that should be identical
<phako> ssh -vvv should give some hints
<phako> did you try that?
<walidvb> not yet
<walidvb> on the host?
<walidvb> or local?
<phako> from where you're logging in
<walidvb> phako: hm, i'm on mac os x
<phako> hm
<walidvb> don't have ssh -vvv
<walidvb> OpenSSH_6.2p2
<phako> Same here.
<phako> -vvv just means "very verbose"
<walidvb> maybe i need to -i ?
<walidvb> but i only have one private key, so it wouldn't use another, would it?
<phako> walidvb: no, most likely not
<walidvb> hm i can't figure it out.
<walidvb> what do i need to give the guy so that he can install on the remote host?
<walidvb> phako: on the working host, i have both authorized_keys and authorized_keys2
<walidvb> what's the difference?
<auscompgeek> authorized_keys2 isn't used
<walidvb> also, both have a key related to me, how can I know which is used?
<walidvb> auscompgeek: ok
<auscompgeek> it's authorized_keys
<auscompgeek> unless you've decided to reconfigure sshd to use something else, which you probably haven't (most people don't)
<walidvb> auscompgeek: i haven't, no
<walidvb> auscompgeek: it seems my remote is indeed using auhorized_key2
<walidvb> (erasing it prompts for pw again)
<reaper> ok dumb question but how do i change the pre installed driver of a device to the one that i have a disk for ?
<walidvb> oh, no. it uses it when authorized_keys isn't there
<reaper> im using ubuntu 14.04 btw
<OerHeks> reaper, what driver do you have a disk for, exactly?
<mary_> hay i got this error while installing sublime  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<reaper> my outdated ezonics III webcam
<reaper> its not functioning correctly in skyps
<reaper> skype*
<reaper> as to my thinking is perhaps the driver is the issue... where as it works in every other program i throw at it
<sasha> yop anyone know what this utlility that shows you wifi networks in cli is called?
<sasha> more graphically speaking than iwlist
<Trudko> bazhang: so whats situation like? If I just install Ubuntu on mz laptop (dell xps 12) will my batter last as much as  it does on win right now?
<reaper> OerHeks so any ideas on how to modify the webcam driver off of what Ubuntu installed?
<OerHeks> reaper if only skype is not working correct, i think you should look at skype
<InFierno> Skype is a piece of trash now
<shin0bi> Hey There
<OerHeks> reaper, so do you have a linux driver on disk?
<reaper> OerHeks i have tried to get help here and it was to no avail
<reaper> OerHeks yes i have the correct inf files for it
<shin0bi> Can anybody give me some advice about apache
<mary_> hay OerHeks , can u help me  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<OerHeks> reaper that sounds like an windows driver, not sure how to use that
<OerHeks> mary_, is the error about an apt-lock ?
<OerHeks> mary else paste the whole error on paste.ubuntu.com
<reaper> OerHeks i just need to know how to get into the area where the devices would be listed and can be modified to new ones
<shin0bi> anybody?
<minimec> reaper: I would try to 'loopback' the stream of the webcam to another /dev/videoX device and use that 'loopback' stream in skype. That helps sometimes with skype problems.
<lignavada> help
<minimec> reaper: You would need 'v4l2loopback-dkms' for that and a command like this 'gst-launch v4l2src device=/dev/video0 ! video/x-raw-yuv ! ffmpegcolorspace ! v4l2sink device=/dev/video1 sync=false'
<reaper> OerHeks how would i even go about setting a loopback up
<reaper> ah nvm
<DaRude2> can i run 2 GPUs one nvidia driver one radeon driver?
<napcode> DaRude2: should work but what would be the benefit?
<reaper> minimec http://pastebin.com/aeyPJHHS
<walidvb> auscompgeek: phako seems i have figured it out.
<walidvb> thanks!
<reaper> minimec that was the output i got
<DaRude2> napcode: no run multiple monitors
<Tazmain> the libaries over lap
<DaRude2> Tazmain: for my case?
<minimec> reaper: You would have to 'sudo modprobe v4l2loopback' first to load the module.
<Tazmain> DaRude2, if I am correct the amd and nvidia libraries overlap each over. So you can't install both drivers because of that
<DaRude2> Tazmain: hmm well that would explain why i can't get them to work. Does it matter if i use nvidia binary and radeon (open source) on amd?
<Tazmain> not sure to be honest DaRude2 never tried that before.
<japro> anyone know about the chrome freezing thing? it seems chrome tends to freeze the screen (sound etc runs on normally) googling revealed that i'm not alone but all solutions seem to involve disabling hardware acceleration or reverting to older kernels :/
<reaper> minimec your awesome it works now
<reaper> ty soooooooooo much
<minimec> reaper: No problem. We try to help where we can.
<reaper> minimec Ya i already know... its been years since i have been on ubuntu... back on Dapper Drake lol
<minimec> reaper: You can put 'v4l2loopback' in '/etc/modules'. Lik ethat, the loopback device will be created @ boot.
<Tazmain> hi all, if I vnc into my server and I just get a grey screen does that mean my xubuntu-desktop does not start properly or my vnc xstartup is incorrect ?
<ItsMeLenny> is there a way to restart V4L2? (without rebooting)
<shin0bi> Can anybody help me out with apache?
<hateball> !anybody
<hateball> come on
<hateball> !anyone
<hateball> ...
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateball> !someone
<hateball> seriously
<Stanley00> lol, I remembered there's one called !anybody :(
<hateball> whatever happened to the... "lots of questions start with anyone blah blah" factoid
<lds> hi
<lds> every one
<overlayer> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<shin0bi> Okay then, I gotta problem with apache. Im runin the latest version, Also the latest ubuntu version trusty. So i went and edited the /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf and changed the root dir to my external hdd right..., okay so at first i was having permission problems so i changed the filesystem to ext4. permissions fixed, but even tho that was fixed im still getting a 403 forbidden error when i go to my localhost any ideas?
<shin0bi> I tried asking in #tomcat but nobodys active
<Tazmain> shin0bi, try httpd
<shin0bi> @Tazmain I think i seen that somewhere when i was searching b4, you know where its located?
<Speiros> I went to #bash channel and a lot of them need a good #bash around the ear holes.  I'm trying to secure my computer, and having trouble with knowing how to close ports
<Tazmain> shin0bi, on here mate, on freenode
<shin0bi> oh gottcha
<shin0bi> ty
<Speiros> Can anyone help me to be able to prevent outsiders "listening" on my ports.
<minimec> Speiros: After a ubuntu default installation, you shouldn't have any ports open. If you installed some services like 'ssh' 'apache' 'ftp' or so, the default ports for these services would be open, if the service is started.
<Speiros> minimec Thanks.  I seem to have a firewall telling me I have these listeners on my ports.  Am I misunderstanding?  Also my hard drive crashed, in that I lost the password to it, and had to reinstall about a month ago.
<Yelu> Speiros, in a default scenario (standard install, no servers/services up and running, connected to the internet) you are protected. - Those "listeners" will be always there (like nosy people trying to peep through your windows at home) ... don't worry
<Speiros> Yelu Ok, thanks.
<Speiros> Also, was Casper intended to be on the same disk as the 12.04 LTS linux, or did my "friend" put something else on there?
<chomwitt> during 14.04 install, having choosen greek language in the wireless setting, i type the wireless key and i see greek chars! but top left i see a 'en' indication. so i cant connect to my wifi
<murosai> i want to take remote destkop connection to my linux machine, any recommended way to do this?
<Guest30343> my /etc/fstab...i cant paste files in vfat partition /Windows    #defaults,rw,user,auto,umask=0 /dev/sda3: LABEL="Datos" UUID="2475-75BC" TYPE="vfat" rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0 /dev/sda3 /Windows vfat defaults 0 0
<Guest30343> only root can...and defaults seem to allow users group isnt it ?
<ikonia> Guest30343: only root can modify fstab
<ikonia> Guest30343: if that's what you are asking
<Guest30343> no....i want that any user could copy, paste files in /Windows ..... but its root user, root group....
<Guest30343> but in /etc/fstab seems that has to be root owner users group... so any user could access, read/write in /windows.... no i cant
<ikonia> Guest30343: you need to set the user permissions (only 1 person can own it in vfat) in the mount options
<Guest30343> ikonia owner doesnt mind... group is the thing.. i want to users group own /windows... so every member of the group could access /windows
<ikonia> Guest30343: the owner/group can only be "one" account, so you need to set that as a mount option
<Speiros> Can someone give me the link to get the CD for ubuntu 12.4lts please, so I can burn a fresh disk?
<ikonia> Speiros: www.ubuntu.com
<Yelu> !iso | Speiros
<ubottu> Speiros: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Speiros> Thanks ikonia and Yelu
<Guest30343> ikonia: thats something relatively new..i have before accessed that folder ( which i have mostly p2p and torrent files )... so how can i set...to for example root owner and users groyup
<Guest30343> i want every body can read/write that file....
<Guest30343> that folder sorry
<Devme> is commands very essential than GUI in ubuntu??
<k1l> Devme: can you rephrase?
<ikonia> Guest30343: I've just told you, it's a mount option as vfat doesn't support permissions
<qa_> ubuntu is the opium of masses
<qa_> go kubuntu
<Krishnamurti> 大家好
<k1l> !ot | qa_
<ubottu> qa_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Devme> cant we do everything by the GUI??
<k1l> !cn | Krishnamurti
<ubottu> Krishnamurti: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<qa_> yes Devme , perhaps even more
<Yelu> Devme, that depends on what you need: in command line (terminal) you can do more and it's more dangerous. - In GUI it's easier, but you can't do all things.
<k1l> Devme: not all GUI got the same options as in configs
<ikonia> Devme: there should be nothing you can do on the command line that you can't do in the gui, and vicea versa
<Yelu> ikonia, okay, if you use GUI terminal, then ... yes :)
<ikonia> Yelu: no, that's not what I said
<Yelu> ikonia, i'm listening  (example for clarification)?
<ikonia> example of what /
<Devme> Thanks Yelu,k1l and ikonia
 * Yelu reading again ikonia's lines and thinking ...
<Guest30343> ikonia: so i cant do anything to have access to that folder ?
<ikonia> Guest30343: YES !, I've told you it's a mount option
<Guest30343> ikonia : /home           ext4    defaults        0     2 and /dev/sda3 /Windows vfat defaults 0 0.. so have same permissions
<Guest30343> instead of defaults what do i have to put in /Windows......sorry my english is poor
<ikonia> Guest30343: you have not set the owner or group mount points
<ikonia> mount point options sorry
<Devme> can i hava java netbeans in ubuntu??
<ikonia> sure
<geirha> Guest30343: the possible options are listed in ''man mount'' -> Mount options for fat
<Devme> im using older version of ubuntu(ubuntu 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog)...how to update it??
<ikonia> Devme you need to re-install
<Devme> re-install another recent version???
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> 5.04 is EOL, so you need to move to a current supported distro to get current supported software and updates
<Devme> yes k...Thank u ikonia :)
<Guest30343> ikonia and geirha: /dev/sda3 /Windows vfat rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0.. so have same permissions,
<Guest30343> ???
<Yelu> eol| Devme, not recommended = the very long and hard way, ikonia is right, just backup and do a fresh install
<ikonia> Guest30343: I don't understand what you are saying
<Yelu> !eol| Devme, not recommended = the very long and hard way, ikonia is right, just backup and do a fresh install
<ubottu> Devme, not recommended = the very long and hard way, ikonia is right, just backup and do a fresh install: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<geirha> Guest30343: that should make user with uid 1000 the owner of all files under /Windows
<geirha> Guest30343: you have to remount it for those to take effect though
<Devme> K...Thanks a lot friends :))
<Guest30343> geirha ikonia: if i put /dev/sda3 /Windows vfat rw,uid=1000,gid=100 0 0..  (users group is 100) ... then everyone from group users could read/write right ?
<geirha> Guest30343: Probably; I don't remember what the default umask is
<geirha> Guest30343: Try it and see
<pessimism> if I have a website folder at example.com/foo/bar/baz/, and I want all files in that folder with the name R<number>.html, how would I fetch them with wget?
<jaya> hi i am getting this error  send-mail: fatal: parameter inet_interfaces: no local interface found for 127.0.0.0, can any one help me
<someone235> hey, I have Xubuntu 14.04, and when my layout is Hebrew, I can't use hotkeys such as ctrl+t. When I had 13.10 I had no such problems. Is there any way to fix it?
<Devme> I get boot error when trying to install os from my 16GB Pendrive.I have other music files and photos in the same.Is this the reason??
<Guest30343> geirha: in my fstab this appear...
<Devme> I have used Pendrivelinux to get the usb bootable.
<k1l> Devme: how did you create that pendrive?
<Guest30343> #Particion del elemento de Datos en Windows sino defaults auto,users,exec,umask=000 o  #defaults,rw,user,auto,umask=0 /dev/sda3: LABEL="Datos" UUID="2475-75BC" TYPE="vfat" rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0 /dev/sda3 /Windows vfat defaults 0 0
<k1l> Devme: best way is to "dd" the ubuntu iso onto the pendrive (but that will erase all data on it)
<geirha> Guest30343: That's quite unreadable without the newlines, but it looks like UUID="2475-75BC" is the UUID for that filesystem.
<Devme> sorry, dd means???
<VlperX> can anyone explain this? [  484.924485] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt2870.bin'
<VlperX> [  484.925081] rt2800usb 1-1:1.0: firmware: failed to load rt2870.bin (-2)
<k1l> Devme: its a linux terminal command
<Guest30343> #Particion del elemento de Datos en Windows sino defaults auto,users,exec,umask=000 o
<Guest30343>  #defaults,rw,user,auto,umask=0 /dev/sda3: LABEL="Datos" UUID="2475-75BC" TYPE="vfat" rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<Guest30343>  /dev/sda3 /Windows vfat defaults 0 0
<Devme> k1l, then u mean that i must do it in the command mode...right??
<geirha> Guest30343: UUID="2475-75BC" /Windows vfat defaults,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=002 0 0
<Devme> what type of project can i do in linux???Ideas plzzz
<Guest30343> geirha: its the same as /dev/sda3 /Windows vfat defaults,gid=100 0 0..... what umask is for ?
<k1l> Devme: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Ubuntu chapter command line interface
<k1l> Devme: just do what you want
<Devme> how to get started with linux projects??
<k1l> Devme: that depends on what you want to do
<geirha> Guest30343: specifies what permission bits to *not* set
<Yelu> pessimism, if you know the files and have a local file containing this list: http://www.ubuntuask.com/q/answers-download-files-from-a-list-103623.html, if you want to parse your web page (containing urls to the files you want to download): https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10571335/how-to-get-a-list-of-available-files-using-wget-or-curl
<love23>  installed squid and squidguard.   I enabled them and they are running.   I enabled the blacklist for squidguard and pasted in http://www.shallalist.de/Downloads/shallalist.tar.gz and downlaoded the blacklist.   Looked like it downloaded and updated the db properly.   I clicked apply and save for squidguard.     However when I try to go to some bad sites (for example using URLs from within that downlaoded file) they still work and are 
<Devme> k1l: Thanks
<Guest30343>   geirha: its the same as /dev/sda3 /Windows vfat defaults,gid=100 0 0
<geirha> Guest30343: most of the time, probably
<Devme> can hackers hack Linux systems???
<hebz0rl> Devme, yes
<Krishnamurti> Davme:in my opinion,of course they can
<Yelu> Devme, a person hacking on a linux system IS a hacker. - So, yes ... (only joking) ;)
<Devme> is linux safer than windows???
<Yelu> Devme, so you're a hacker, too
<Lorith[Alpha]> @devme please define "safe"
<love23>  installed squid and squidguard.   I enabled them and they are running.   I enabled the blacklist for squidguard and pasted in http://www.shallalist.de/Downloads/shallalist.tar.gz and downlaoded the blacklist.   Looked like it downloaded and updated the db properly.   I clicked apply and save for squidguard.     However when I try to go to some bad sites (for example using URLs from within that downlaoded file) they still work and are 
<k1l> !ot | Devme
<ubottu> Devme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> Devme ANY OS can be hacked.  ANY
<Lorith[Alpha]> +1 cfhowlett
<Devme> k fine...
<cfhowlett> Devme suggest you consult ##linux channel
<hebz0rl> hi im using 14.04 in an pxe environment where i  boot clients with an nbd block device. i now have the problem that the client wont release the nbd block device when shutting down thus not releasing the nbdserver from handling that client which results in a non booting client until i kill the nbd-server responsible for that client. is checked if the nbd-client daemon is called on shutdown which doesnt seem to be the case. my questions
<hebz0rl> is: how can i check why the nbd-client daemon isnt called on shutdown can i slow down the shutdown to check the logs messages?
<Devme> s k.Thanks all.
<KGM70> o/
<devopstom> Has anyone tried setting up an inside-firewall Apport collection server?
<devopstom> I want to aggregate crash reports, but not have them expose information to Canonical.
<Guest88228> devostom, what about /var/log/apport.log?
<devopstom> Guest88228: That's a log file
<devopstom> Ideally, I want to find a file with a URL in that I can change to point at my own server (and some information about what requests it should make)
<devopstom> so i can effectively intercept it, so apport thinks it's sending to canonical
<devopstom> but it isn't.
<Guest88228> devopstom, perhaps the only way to achieve it is to modify apport's sources and compile it.
<devopstom> Fine, I'm up for that.
<devopstom> What I was asking perhaps would be better phrased "Has anyone else done it?"
<ikonia> I don't see a reason to do it
<devopstom> Ignoring that, momentarily, let's just say that I want to do it.
<ikonia> lets not
<devopstom> Why?
<ikonia> lets find out your real end goal and get a solution
<minimec> devopstom: /etc/apport/crashdb.conf looks interesting...
<devopstom> This is a solution.
<devopstom> minimec: and actually something of a red herring.
<devopstom> this however, is. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apport-hackers/apport/trunk/view/head:/apport/crashdb_impl/debian.py#L91
<devopstom> it happens over email!?
<devopstom> which is surprising..
<shemi> hey guys
<Gegsite> hello
<Gegsite> Q how I change the white mouse to a balck, in firefox?
<DJones> ./lastlog 112.135.146.184
<Gegsite> Gnome-failback is runing and the theme cursor is now black
<Gegsite> only in forefox are white...
 * Gegsite has 14.04 @ 32 bit
<devopstom> So.. basically.. here's how it works.  Apport's reporting *is* controlled by the file in /etc/apport.  if the impl key is 'launchpad' it uploads a tgz to launchpad's /+storeblob endpoint.
<devopstom> That should be easy enough to bork.
<oracle> how do i set my keyboard to my locality
<oracle> in terminal
<love23> I installed squid and squidguard.   I enabled them and they are running.   I enabled the blacklist for squidguard and pasted in http://www.shallalist.de/Downloads/shallalist.tar.gz and downlaoded the blacklist.   Looked like it downloaded and updated the db properly.   I clicked apply and save for squidguard.     However when I try to go to some bad sites (for example using URLs from within that downlaoded file) they still work and are
<oracle> COME ON
<oracle> what is it
<oracle> damn
<oracle> i got it
<devopstom> ...
<ikonia> love23: what do the squid logs say ?
<Yelu> love23, does squid et al. need to be restarted?
<ajdin> hello
<ajdin> i need help with kate, i want to use it to connect to oracle db
<ikonia> kate is a text editor
<ikonia> it can't connect to a database
<nodedfree> i installed on my vps "git" & "git-core" | then dir sample.git | then "git init --bare" | then commited and pushed files from another machine
<ajdin> it has sqlplugin
<nodedfree> where the files are stored?
<ikonia> ajdin: does the sqlplugin support SQLnet or jdbc ?
<ikonia> nodedfree: depends where you set up the repo
<ajdin> supports sqlnet by defualt
<ajdin> http://www.pythian.com/blog/using-katesql-to-connect-to-an-oracle-database-in-kate/
<ajdin> i found this, but got stuck and last steps
<nodedfree> ikonia, everything i did is the actions i mentioned.. how can i check what is the repo?
<ajdin> from "sudo ln -s..."
<ikonia> ajdin: do you have th eoracle client installed
<ajdin> i think i do
<ikonia> ajdin: check
<ajdin> how ?xd
<ikonia> then you shouldn't be doing this
<ikonia> plus that guide is not good
<ello_govna> anyone have experience with iscsi volumes getting different device names every reboot?
<ajdin> i'm asking for help
<ajdin> i waint to learn xd
<ajdin> *want
<ikonia> ajdin: yeah, but if you can't verify the software you've got installed when you're following a guide installing software - you shouldn't be doing it
<ajdin> i think steps from guide about installing client worked fine
<ikonia> ajdin: verify
<ajdin> ikonia: ok, sec
<ajdin> ikonia: i have oracle client
<ikonia> can you connect to the database using the sqlplug client
<love23> I installed squid and squidguard.   I enabled them and they are running.   I enabled the blacklist for squidguard and pasted in http://www.shallalist.de/Downloads/shallalist.tar.gz and downlaoded the blacklist.   Looked like it downloaded and updated the db properly.   I clicked apply and save for squidguard.     However when I try to go to some bad sites (for example using URLs from within that downlaoded file) they still work and are
<ajdin> i dont have any mysql db to test
<ajdin> and i can connect to oracle db i want to connect with other tools
<love23> ikonia: did you mean accesslog or cahchelog?
<ajdin> ikonia: what's next step ?
<Yelu> love23, maybe sudo tail /var/log/squid/squidGuard.log
<Abhishek_> Hi, wanted to know how to "fake" the EDID of an additional monitor I connect to my laptop, it reports "null EDID" by default (all zero), get-edid fails to read the EDID, and I somehow got to extract my monitor's EDID. I want it to be detected in kernel mode (not X config or something like that), Arch seems to have a howto for that but I don't know if ubuntu
<Abhishek_> supports that
<toki_> Hi! i need some help with wireless. i just installed fresh xubuntu and wireless was working. but after software update it say that device not managed. im using dwl-122 rev C  usb adapter.
<six86> Hi. I'm trying to preseed an installtion but the "preseed/late_command" is simply not run?!
<love23> Yelu:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7467553/
 * Yelu reading love23's pastebin
<Yelu> love23, => see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard#Troubleshooting
<Yelu> love23, seems there is a permissions problem with the folder/files under "/var/lib/squidguard/db/blacklists/drugs/domains" (check that, if you want to)
<six86> Hi. I'm trying to preseed an installtion but the "preseed/late_command" is simply not run?!
<toki_> Hi! i need some help with wireless. i just installed fresh xubuntu and wireless was working. but after software update it say that device not managed. im using dwl-122 rev C  usb adapter.
<ajdin> can anyone help me
<ajdin> i want to connect to oracle db with kate editor
<ajdin> http://www.pythian.com/blog/using-katesql-to-connect-to-an-oracle-database-in-kate/
<ajdin> i got stuck at installin qt lib
<ajdin> is  Qt SQL OCI ubuntu, or if not how can i build it
<toki_> please help me figuring out why wifi not working after system update
<six86> Hi. I'm trying to preseed an installtion but the "preseed/late_command" is simply not run?!
<Gegsite> six86, try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/152157/enable-wireless-option-is-disabled-in-network-settings
<six86> Gegsite: not my question
<Gegsite> sorry :)
<Yelu> toki_, you could try to delete all your wireless conections under network manager and set up one a new one (also, check "less /etc/network/interfaces" and/or "less /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
<Gegsite> toki_, try rfkill list  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvOgS712T4M
<Yelu> toki_, to leave a "less ..." just type [ Q ] ;)
<toki_> Gegsite  - rfkill tells me that nothing is blocked
<toki_> Yelu  for some reason i dont have wpa_supplicant.conf there.  and this is what less sad - auto lo
<toki_> iface lo inet loopback
<toki_> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<toki_> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<toki_> provider dsl-provider
<toki_> auto wlan0
<unopaste> toki_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Fly80> hello
<Yelu> toki_, the next line(s) after "auto wlan0"?
<toki_> iface wlan0 inet manual
<Fly80> i created a new .desktop launcher file in Unity. in this launcher I exec a custom script that output the status of postgresql service, but the bash terminal close immediately
<Gegsite> "rfkill list" is the command but if its empty than it is okay
<toki_>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7467701/
<Fly80> i tried to add a read -p "press any key" at the end of the script
<k1l> if rfkill list is empty its not even recognizing the hardware
<Fly80> but it seems to not work yet
<Kevin`> what's the proper way to make xconsole or an equivalent work on ubuntu? I seem to have to do a different hack each version
<Yelu> k1l, that isn't true - my WLAN isn't listed in "rfkill list" and it works (server =>wpa_supplicant.conf etc.)
<geirha> Fly80: Does it work when you run it manually? is the shebang correct?
<Fly80> geirha, it worked from command line
<Fly80> geirha, the script is this:
<Fly80> #!/bin/bash
<Fly80> service postgresql $1
<Fly80> read -p "Press any key to close shell"
<Fly80> and I run it this way: pkexec bash postgresql_service_manager.sh status
<Yelu> toki_, just backup your file with "cp ..." and delete the entry under netwotk manager. - Then set it up again ...
<toki_> Yelu  what file?
<toki_> Yelu, Gegsite   this is what i have - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7467720/
<Kevin`> nobody? xconsole?
<geirha> Fly80: And you're sure it's in unity's PATH?
<Fly80> geirha, i can see the launcher icon, because the file is in my .local/share/applications path
<Fly80> maybe I have something wrong in the .desktop?
<geirha> yeah, but the script itself must be in PATH
<Fly80> geirha, i use the full path in the exec line
<Fly80> should it be in the path in any case?
<Yelu> toki_, sorry it's "cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.original" (instead of "cp ..." you just could "mv /etc/network/interfaces ...") => then no interfaces would be used
<geirha> so what you pasted earlier isn't correct
<Fly80> i just missed the full path for best view
<Fly80> but executing with full path does work
<Yelu> toki_, after that, delete your WLAN connections and set it up again (maybe you must switch off and on networking)
<Fly80> geirha, this is the full path command:
<Fly80> pkexec bash /home/flavio/Work/scripts/postgresql_service_manager.sh status
<Kevin`> how can I add a file to /dev? lib/udev/devices does not exist anymore
<geirha> Fly80: Ok, well I don't see any obvious problems then
<geirha> Fly80: maybe make sure the desktop file is correct by having it run   top  for example.
<toki_> Yelu i did copy and removed interfaces, and switched networking off and then back on via network manager. nothing changed.
<toki_> Yelu maybe there is a way to roll back to driver that was on Livecd?
<toki_> Yelu also thank you for trying to help.
<Yelu> toki_, sorry to hear that. - just copy back your interfaces with "cp /etc/network/interfaces.original /etc/network/interfaces" and restart networking via network mnager menu
<Fly80> geirha, how can i check the desktop file is correct? i did not understand
<Yelu> toki_, for the driver, I can't help you with it
<Fly80> geirha, this is my .desktop file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7467765/
<toki_> Yelu thats ok. i think i will reinstall now and  uncheck anything related to wireless drivers. hope its not kernel.
<Yelu> toki_, but according to this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7467720/ - your WLAN interface is recognized! - You just needed to create a new connection to your wireess network by point & click ...
 * joelio throws a wet fish at 'Consistent' network device naming
<toki_> Yelu, but i cant see any alvalible networks in manager
<joelio> thanks whoever developed that for ruining my week - don't understand the method of rebuilding something already working.. it's like BIND all over again:)
<Yelu> toki_, is it a hidden network? - then you have to connect by typing in the network name (ssid)
<keevitaja> hi, could you suggest any ubuntu/linux websites which i should follow to keep up with the related news and info?
<toki_> yelu and there is also a thing that i have tow adapter actually - one is  usb that was working and other is pci card but i dont use it actually.
<toki_> Yelu  nono i dont see any other wifi networks around. manager says that device is unmanaged.
<geirha> Fly80: I mean try with  Exec=top   which is much simpler than your long pkexec file.  Anyway, you might also find clues in ~/.xsession-errors
<majod> can i do something so that when i have running applications and i log out, ubuntu wont forcefully kill them right in the second, but ask them to close and if they dont respond within certain time limit, then kill them?
<Yelu> toki_, strange. - and before you could see networks (and they are always around - not switched off atm)=
<Yelu> ?
<Yelu> toki_, what happens, if you just go to network manager, under "edit connections" => tab "wireless" and create a new one with your ssid (network name), connection type and password?
<toki_> Yelu yes in live cd and before update i was able to see any nearby networks. and  now i can see none.
<toki_> Yelu if i creat  a new one i still cnat connect to it.
<toki_> Yelu coz manager says that device not managed
<minimec> majod: Well... It works exactly as you describe for applications with open documents, that have not been saved. It is evident that all graphical apps have to close, because you are closing the graphical session. For Terminal programs, You would have the possibility to start them in a screen session. Like that, they are independent from the graphical session.
<Guest5083> hello am  a little idea of ubuntu   but i don't have any idea to install tp link driver for ubuntu i need to download  the deb file in the windo and planning to install in ubuntu  can u help me with that
<Yelu> toki_, are you using your old interfaces again? - Because then, it maybe, that it's not working, to add a wireless connection by hand (only after the switch to a "nonen" interfaces file we could see the WLAN interface as managed, but without an access point conected to)
<Yelu> toki_, if you don't mind try my suggestion again (mv /etc/network/interfaces ...) and add a wireless connection with all your data properly set.
<minimec> Guest5083: Could you tell us, what tp link device you use. It might well be, that your device is running out of the box with linux/ubuntu.
<Guest5083> the thing is i need to  install the wireless adapter  first can u help me how to find the debian package from any website
<minimec> Guest5083: Again...
<minimec> Guest5083: Could you tell us, what tp link device you use. It might well be, that your device is running out of the box with linux/ubuntu.
<toki_> Yelu rm interfaces.   added wifi connection via network manager.
<usuario> usuario
<toki_> Yelu also re-enabled networking. still no result.
<dw1> toki_: best not to rm in case it doesnt work and causes another problem :P
<toki_> dwl i have a backup
<Fly80> geirha, i resolved: there was a typo in the name of the script
<Fly80> :)
<Yelu> toki_, okay, sorry that I'm wasting your time. - Maybe you get a solution somewhere here => https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+D-Link+System+AirPlus+G+DWL-G122+Wireless+Adapter
<geirha> Fly80: I figured it would be something like a tiny typo somewhere, but they can be damn hard to find :)
<Fly80> :)
<Guest5083> i mean and can u tell how to add bactrack 5 terminal toolkits uing ubuntu repository
<toki_> Yelu  thank you for your time and help. )  g2g now. maybe cy later.
<ActionParsnip> Guest5083: I'd ask in #backtrack-linux
<k1l> Guest5083: network hacking is not in the focus of this channel
<majod> minimec: if i have firefox opened and restart the computer, im welcomed with the session restore screen, which means firefox was just killed, not closed
<minimec> majod: I see. That is possible for firefox. But you would agree with me, that all applications that are used to edit all kind of files and documents would prompt you to save the file. That's enough for me. I don't mind if firefox was killed instead of closed...
<packi> witam
<packi> pomoże mi ktoś w jednej rzeczy?
<genii> !pl | packi
<ubottu> packi: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ABP> hi..
<ABP> having problem with wireless.
<ABP> can anybody help?
<ABP> hi.. having problem with wireless. any 1 out there??
<brianblaze420> what;s going on?
<packi> ok. can ask somethink? i want to cofigure recording in ardour. i use ubuntu studio. i made update from 12.04 to 14.04. When i Was 12.04, In jack i cofigured Input and Output and i could record. after update it doesn't work. What's bad?
<ABP> brianblaze .. can u solve my trouble?
<DJShittyDJ> Any of you folks know exactly how the automatic security updates are handled? Could I potentially fuck up an update if I accidentally shut down my machine during?
<minimec> ABP: HI. We are here... ;) But we would need additional information. IS it a wifi USB stick or an internal device of a laptop. Do you know what Wifi device (brand) you use?
<brianblaze420> i dunno what is your trouble
<ActionParsnip> DJShittyDJ: the updates will only install when you say, if you shutdown during updates then yes you can harm your OS
<Abhishek_> Hi, wanted to know how to "fake" the EDID of an additional monitor I connect to my laptop, it reports "null EDID" by default (all zero), get-edid fails to read the EDID, and I somehow got to extract my monitor's EDID. I want it to be detected in kernel mode (not X config or something like that), Arch seems to have a howto for that, How to do it on Ubuntu?
<ABP> @minimec .. thanks.. the prob wid my lappy is that it sometimes recognises my wifi connection. sometimes it gets hidden.
<CarlFK>  /etc/resolv.conf nameserver 127.0.1.1 - where can I see what DNS is being used?
<ABP> minimec: thanks.. the prob wid my lappy is that it sometimes recognises my wifi connection. sometimes it gets hidden.
<dw1> CarlFK: whatevers running on that IP, possibly
<minimec> ABP: OK. So there are times where you can use the wifi device without any problems, but sometimes it doesn't work?
<dw1> CarlFK: dont you know what youre running :/
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: nmcli dev list iface <interfacename> | grep IP4
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: eg:   nmcli dev list iface eth0 | grep IP4
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: or:   nm-tool | tail -n 8
<ABP> yes. it does not detect  my wifi. can't see my connection name in the list.
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: IP4.DNS[1]:                             10.1.10.1  thanks
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: easy stuff
<BananaManLinux1> is there a way to add "hibernate" to the right of my start menu on ubuntu 14.04? every time I wanna hibernate I gotta exicute a command :(
<minimec> ABP: Do you know in what situation your 'problem' appears? For example, would it fail after suspend/wakeup? Do you have a wifi hardware switch on that machine? If 'yes', what happens when you turn off/on the wifi device in case of problems?
<ABP> minimec: i am having trouble with some settings aswel. my brightness setting gets reset each time i log out.
<dw1> ActionParsnip: how bout a non-nm way, for server? :)
<ABP> there is no particular situation(s). no patternes that i could notice yet. hibernation or shutdown.. or reboot... update / upgrade... no pattern. happens suddenly. my wifi is a wifi modem. nothing happens if i switch on or off.
<ActionParsnip> dw1: no idea, that's how I do it
<ABP> my android phone is working well with that wifi connection. so not likely to be a modem issue.
<rakards> Question: I installed my private key using 'sudo' and now I can't decrypt things with it from my regular user (only with sudo). How can I make it readable to my primary user?
<ActionParsnip> dw1: doest server use nm in CLI form?
<ActionParsnip> dw1: you can also try:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<dw1> ActionParsnip: im afraid to install it
<dw1> ActionParsnip: yeah
<rakards> *GPG private key
<saiarcot895> rakards: move the key to your user folder?
<dw1> ActionParsnip: no worries, thx :)
<minimec> ABP: Ok. After that short 'analysis' I am not sure that your problem is 'ubuntu sepecific'. I could also be related to you router in the network. For example, my mobile phone sometimes also has problems to (re)connect to my network. Once connected, I do not have any problems.
<saiarcot895> rakards: the key should be located in ~/.gpg, so for root, I think this is /home/root/.gpg
<ActionParsnip> dw1: maybe, cat /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases | grep dhcp-server-identifier
<ActionParsnip> dw1:just found that online
<dw1> ActionParsnip: server does use dhcp on eth0 but its empty
<ABP> minimec: thanks, so what to do with ubuntu specific problems?
<rakards> saiarcot895: I don't see a root/ directory in /home
<ActionParsnip> dw1: and /etc/resolv.conf says localhost?
<Fohlen> what is the recommended way to trigger custom scripts on boot automatically?
<saiarcot895> rakards: Correction, /root
<dw1> ActionParsnip: its got nameserver 127.0.0.1 which i added to the resolv.conf head file and the dhcp servers.  i installed a local bind, and it seems to be working. just curious :)
<genii> Fohlen: Usually to put it in /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> Fohlen: i use /etc/rc.local   to run as root at boot, does the command need to be ran as root? does it need the X server to be running?
<Fohlen> either /etc/init.d/ or /etc/rc.local
<rakards> saiarcot895: Hmm... I do have a /root directory, but doesn't have .gpg/
<Fohlen> ActionParsnip: it should be run as a specific user on boot.
<ActionParsnip> Fohlen: does it need X?
<Fohlen> if somehow possible, but I wouldn't prefer upstart jobs for that
<Fohlen> ActionParsnip: no.
<saiarcot895> rakards: .gnupg/pubring.gpg and .gnupg/secring.gpg
<saiarcot895> rakards: Move those files into ~/.gnupg
<ActionParsnip> Fohlen: then add it in /etc/rc.local   you can use su to run the command as another user
<minimec> ABP: What you can do for further investigation is 'lspci' in a terminal. Look for your wifi device and use your favourite search engine for problems related to ubuntu.
<Fohlen> thank you sir :)
<Fohlen> ActionParnsip, it'd be aquired to use absolute paths then, right?
<ABP> ok.. running lspci
<minimec> ABP: For my ethernet (wired) device I would do something like -> '"Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)" Ubuntu 14.04' as search term.
<Julinux> Guys, how do I configure the sudoers for my regular user read information from / dev / sda?
<genii> minimec: The vendor:device code returned from the -nn switch is also useful
<Fohlen> ActionParsnip: is there a order in executation, will upstart or rc.local jobs be server first?
<dw1> Julinux: why would you want to read the hard drive device directly?
<rakards> saiarcot895: Done, and I also chown-ed it to my user, but still getting the error.
<ABP> minimec: yes.. ethernet controller ok.. wireless network adapter shown.. but clicking at the connection icon at taskbar, my wifi network is not listed.
<Julinux> dw1: Smartctl command to give me the information of the device
<minimec> genii: I agree... ;)
<Julinux> dw1: I am setting up a server, and I need the common user to read information from the HD temperature
<dw1> Julinux: ah
<saiarcot895> rakards: What's the error message?
<dw1> Julinux: then you would add passwordless sudo permission for smartctl
<Fohlen> *served
<sasha> Yop, could someone give me a really rough estimate as to how long it would take to format a 20gb drive during the installation?
<rakards> saiarcot895: gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available
<sasha> Installing lubuntu on a drive that already has 17gb of Windows that is
<dw1> Julinux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39281/how-to-run-an-application-using-sudo-without-a-password
<Julinux> dw1: I've done that, but the command of permission error when reading the / dev / sda
<dw1> Julinux: you must use sudo smartctl after that
<whoever> sasha: about 5 min
<sasha> whoever: huh even on a drive that old? Like 2007 era ultravook
<saiarcot895> rakards: Try also moving /root/.gnupg/trustdb.gpg /root/.gnupg/trustedkeys.gpg /root/.gnupg/gpg.conf into your .gnupg folder
<Julinux> dw1: But is system user, it has no shell, so he has no way to use sudo. It has to be something that is direct
<saiarcot895> rakards: If that doesn't work, in .gnupg/gpg.conf, uncomment the default-key line and manually specify the key there
<ABP> minimec: hav i got a malware? each time i log out my brightness settings getting changed.
<dw1> Julinux: i dont know how to do that.. maybe elevate the privileges of that user to practically be root.. but that would probably be insecure
<rakards> saiarcot895: That would be the key id, right?
<saiarcot895> ABP: It goes back to the default on each restart, I think.
<saiarcot895> rakards: yes
<dw1> Julinux: how are you running it?
<rakards> saiarcot895: Bah. In that case, still same error
<ABP> minimec: my network is showing in the hidden wireless network dropdown. actually i need wifi. hv exam. my room is extremely hot during the day.. need wifi to study in other room.
<Julinux> dw1: Would be the zabbix user
<minimec> ABP: No malware... ;) I have to reset the brightness too after suspend/resume in 14.04, at least with an intel HD4000.
<rakards> saiarcot895: Actually, hang on. It's not working for sudo now, either
<Julinux> dw1: I created a script where the zabbix user needs to run the smartctl-A / dev / sda command
<rakards> saiarcot895: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/rakards/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<ABP> saiarcot: ya. but the qs is "why?" how can i set it for default?
<dw1> Julinux: https://www.zabbix.com/wiki/howto/monitor/os/linux/smart
<dw1> Julinux: it talkes about setting up sudo for it
<ABP> minimec: ok. i hv intel P6200 dual core
<saiarcot895> rakards: did you chown the .gnupg/gpg.conf?
<rakards> saiarcot895: I did, yes.
<rakards> saiarcot895: I'm thinking I should just re-import them as my main user. Is it safe to wipe out .gnupg directories?
<saiarcot895> rakards: You'll lose your secret keys, but yes
<belak51> What good replacement terminals are there for ubuntu? gnome-terminal resets my 256-color color scheme every time I switch tabs
<saiarcot895> ABP: One way is to have a script that runs at startup that sets the brightness. Let me look up the path
<rakards> saiarcot895: That's fine - I'd be reinstalling them anyway
<ActionParsnip> Fohlen: rc.local is last
<rakards> saiarcot895: Thank you!
<saiarcot895> ABP:  It's not a true default setter, but it gets the job done
<saiarcot895> rakards: you're welcome
<ABP> minimec: plz find me a solution for the wifi.. badly need to getting working. hv exams. extreme heat in my room. need wifi connection in other room. dnt hv the luxury of trial and error from the different options of the search engines
<ABP> minimec: my ubuntu is 12.04
<ABP> 12.04 LTS
<minimec> ABP: Well my solution is.... Take that line of the lspci output for your wifi device and use 'google' or 'duckduckgo' ;)
<saiarcot895> ABP: regarding the brightness, can you run "cat /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness"?
<Yelu> belak51, how about open a terminal and type "byobu" (also see "man byobu")
<saiarcot895> ABP: correction, a more friendlier path "/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness"
<ABP> ok.. but need wifi to be fixed. that is more important for now.
<dw1> saiarcot895: mine is intel_backlight instead of acpi_video0 .. interesting stuff tho :)
<minimec> saiarcot895: ABP: he is on intel. Could also be 'cat /sys/class/backlight/_intel_backlight/brightness'...
<belak51> Yelu: byobu isn't a terminal though
<s1991> Hello, can anybody tell, why my ubuntu hotspot is not detected to other window phones and laptop
<Yelu> belak51, yes, but highly customizable.
<belak51> Yelu: I already use tmux
<belak51> Thanks though
<Yelu> belak51, okay, then you are the "guru" not me ;)
<saiarcot895> minimec: dw1: ABP: Interesting. Anyways, inputting a value there sets the brightness
<dw1> saiarcot895: hmm.. getting permission denied even with sudo :/
<s1991> Hello ...
<Kawaiola> Anyone install vtiger before?
<ActionParsnip> !info vtiger
<ubottu> Package vtiger does not exist in trusty
<dw1> saiarcot895: doesnt like the redirection
<Blender_Noob> Morning all
<saiarcot895> dw1: Try it from root itself "sudo su".
<Kawaiola> ubottu, Wait so I can't download it
<ubottu> Kawaiola: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dw1> saiarcot895: yep it works
<Pici> Kawaiola: what is vtiger?
<Kawaiola> I can't seem to find the wget address for the program
<Kawaiola> Pici, It is a opensource program that allows you to keep detailed information for like compaines and such
<minimec> saiarcot895: I use it in rc.local...
<Pici> Kawaiola: looks like there isn't a packaged version available.  You'd need to follow the directions on their website in order to install it.
<ABP> found brightness in acpi_video0 and  intel_backlight. in former actual, max_brightness and brightness all are 7. intel backlinght gives 4648.
<ABP> wifi not fixed yet.
<Blender_Noob> can someone please direct me to a good tutorial on where to get started  I have downloaded and installed a ubuntu distro and would like to know where to go from there?
<bazhang> !manual | Blender_Noob
<ubottu> Blender_Noob: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<abdu> HI ALL OFF YOU UBUNTU IS VERY MOST TECHNOLOGY
<bazhang> abdu lose the caps
<Blender_Noob> ty @bazhang
<Kawaiola> Pici, well I was trying but they don't have the location to pull the files for the tar
<dw1> ABP: my /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness is 976
<saiarcot895> minimec: dw1: for me, intel_backlight gives more granuality than acpi_video
<dw1> i dont have acpi
<Pici> Kawaiola: I'd look at https://www.vtiger.com/open-source-downloads/
<dw1> but strangely, my network card has a brightness setting.. https://pastee.org/xm3v7
<dw1> ahh its for the leds
<dw1> interesante
<Kawaiola> Pici, Well I guess how would I download them without a gui?
<Pici> Kawaiola: copy the direct link from the sourceforce page that it forwards you to.
<ABP> minimec: sorry to bother.. still clueless abt wifi.
<vy> "tc class ls dev eth0" returns nearly a dozen lines in the form of "class mq :1 root". But when I type "tc class del dev eth0" it complains that "RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory". Any ideas on removing those classes?
<minimec> ABP: Does your router use the 'wireless n' network? Would it be worth a try to set 'wireless g only' in your router settings. Wireless g has better range and is more reliable. Maybe you have that option for the wifi modem driver too.
<Kawaiola> Pici, would I just right click it or something I'm using windows to look at it and I'm ssh into my server
<sl33k_> Will canon IP1188 work on my trusty?
<belak51> Is unity itself themable? Things like the borders around the icons and what not?
<Kawaiola> Pici, I'm a phone guy haha I build enterprise class phone systems so I am okay at linux at best
<ActionParsnip> belak51: I believe so, yes
<ABP> ok.. let me check if n or g is available.
<ABP> will come back shortly.
<vbgunz> anybody here use bcache-tools to add an SSD to an already existing Ubuntu installation that is already encrypted? Do you have a walk through for this scenario you can share?
<Pici> Kawaiola: It is simpler than you realize.  Look at the "Problems with the download? Please use this direct link, or try another mirror." part, right click on the direct link ,copy to clipboard, then in your ssh window do wget "THAT LINK" -O vtigercrm6.0.0.tar.gz
<dw1> sl33k_: try System settings -> Printers -> Add and see if it comes right up
<dw1> sl33k_: make sure its turned on
<rantic> Hi everyone,
<skinux> Pressing CTRL+ALT+F2 is creating another user session, not another X session, right?
<rantic> I've just installed ubuntu 14.04 on a fresh desktop and love the experience so far ... however I was wondering if I can have the window menus constantly visible instead of having to hover my mouse over the bar to reveal them?
<rantic> Call me old fashioned I just feel I would work faster
<dw1> skinux: its a text terminal, not X, yea
<skinux> Is it wise to use that to start a session of a secondary desktop environment?
<dw1> skinux: doubt it
<BananaManLinux1> all is good, sorted it. :p
<six86> hello. Can initrd and txt.cfg preseed files be mixed?
<Trudko> Guys how better is ubuntu better for privacy than windows? What comes to my mind is that ubuntu is open source so is harder to slip something in and it is more safer so it is less likely you will get some spyware, anything else?
<toki_> Yelu - its me, the guy with dwl-g122 wifi not working after system update. looks like i found a problem. it was and update - firmware for linux kernel drivers. i reinstalled system and installed all updates except this. and now my wireless seems to work ok. to confirm that i will now install this update and see what will happen.  thank you again and im sorry for bad english.
<vbgunz> Trudko: honestly, it always and pretty much forever will depend on the user
<Kawaiola> Pici, Okay let me try that
<Trudko> vbgunz: sure you can post silly pictures on facebook on ubuntu too :)
<cfhowlett> !ot|Trudko for this discussion.
<ubottu> Trudko for this discussion.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Trudko> cfhowlett: ? how is this not related to ubuntu?
<six86> hello. Can initrd and txt.cfg preseed files be mixed?
<cfhowlett> Trudko this is the support channel.  that's not a support question, so please: off-topic is the a great spot for this discussion.  or even ##linux
<ActionParsnip> Trudko: this channel is for "my thing is not working and I'd like it fixing"
<Trudko> ok fair enough
<rantic> clear
<rantic> Could anyone help me understand how Ubuntu handles sudo permissions? I'm still new to this but on other distributions I have always had to grant a regular user sudo usage by editing /etc/sudoers, using the %wheel line as a template and adding their name
<ActionParsnip> Trudko: you can discuss stuff like the thing you are interested in, in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<Yelu> toki_, I didn't realize your "bad" english, because I'm also not an english native-speaker, and also doesn't count at all. - More important is the fact, you found your way to a working solution ba your own. => Success! - Congrats, and thanl you for your feedback :)
<rantic> on Ubuntu I already had sudo rights but when i checked /etc/sudoers, I don't see my name?
<ActionParsnip> rantic: if you run:  groups     are you in the sudo group?
<Trudko> Thx
<Trudko> btw I am planning to install ubuntu on Dell XPS 12 and if U nderstand correctly it has UEFI enabled therefore I should take a look and follow these instruction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI ?
<rantic> ActionParsnip: yes I am, is that equivalent to an entry in sudoers?
<ActionParsnip> rantic: the sudo group is added in the sudoers file, so you can add users to the sudo group and they will have admin access. Its a lot easier than having to modify that very sensitive file for every user you want to give the access to
<sree> Can I burn video file to DVD using 'Brasero Disc Burner'?
<spaceninja> hi, why does the ubuntu cd get ejected when I choose to install ubuntu inside windows 7?
<cfhowlett> sree yes
<ActionParsnip> sree: should be able to, if not then you can use devede to make a DVD ISO, then burn that
<spaceninja> I'm emulating ubuntu in virtualbox, but it's really slow
<spaceninja> +now
<rantic> spaceninja: Virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> spaceninja: try a lighter desktop, like LXDE
<Kawaiola> Pici, Thank you so much haha it worked I have been trying to get this download for like a hour!
<spaceninja> rantic: I booted the cd first time. Then I gave up because it didn't work.
<sree> cfhowlett, I added an avi file..but showing 'this is not implemented' when clicks the 'Burn'
<sl33k_> My Trusty Tahr recognizes my printer. However, it is not able to print test page. Also, Clicking Print from file menu gives -> printer configuration incorrect. What could be wrong here?
<six86> hello. Can initrd and txt.cfg preseed files be mixed?
<cfhowlett> sree devede ...
<k1l> sl33k: depends on the printer make and model
<sl33k_> k1l: I ticked all recommended settings
<sl33k_> My model is IP1188
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: what printer do you have?
<sl33k_> Cannon ip1188
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: did you install the Canon drivers from the Canon Europe site?
<spaceninja> ActionParsnip: But I think it will still be slow, because my mobo doens't support virtualization. And virtualbox is always slow. Or, maybe unity is using 3d stuff
<illsci> I want to verify if a file installed from a deb package has been changed.  How do you do that on debian/ubuntu?  Can you use deb-query for this?
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: Nope. I thought they did not support ubuntu.
<sl33k_> checking...
<k1l> !nickchanges | swag
<swag> hi k1l
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: they support Ubuntu very well
<k1l> swag: please dont change your nicks that often. that make a lot of noise in the channel. thanks
<ActionParsnip> spaceninja: all motherboard support virtualization
<swag> k1l: ah, okay, i'll be better about not doing it
<ActionParsnip> spaceninja: you may not get 64bit emulation in guests but you can certainly run a 32bit guest on even the oldest boards that will run Ubuntu
<ABP> hi minimec, wifi got connected.
<ABP> but can not edit brightness values.
<spaceninja> ActionParsnip: was thinking of intel-vt or something like that.
<sl33k> ActionParsnip: Mine would be 1800 series here http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/06/download-install-canon-printer-driver.html right?
<ActionParsnip> spaceninja: yes but you can run a 32bit guest
<spaceninja> processor
<ActionParsnip> spaceninja: try Lubuntu, its super light
<spaceninja> ok
<minimec> ABP: Happy for you. NOw it might be that you can force the driver of you wifi-device to only connect in g. Intel wifi drivers can do that, at least 'igwlan'. Not sure about 'iwlwifi'.
<sl33k> ActionParsnip: wrote model above: 1188
<ABP> minimec: can u plz let me know the steps?
<sophocles> hello, what is:
<sophocles> the default keyring?
<minimec> ABP: I still don't know what wifi device you have... ;)
<sophocles> that keeps poping up?
<munzmania> hi! i am on macAir 2013 using Ubuntu 14.4 and its awesome! , However , i noticed that the battery life is shorter than it used to be , so i there is "safe" method to control battery consumption and am i going to be better off with xubuntu?! and last where can i find the xubuntu mac version!????
<VaticanCameos> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my HP Mini laptop. Wiped out Windows partition with GParted on LiveUSB, mounted the primary and logical secondary partitions at '/' and '/Secondary'. INstallation goes fine except the error 'apt could not load extra packages from disc' because the laptop doesn't have a CD ROM. Now when I boot it is stuck at a blank screen with a blinking cursor.
<VaticanCameos> What gives?
<VaticanCameos> When I boot with LiveUSB again it detects Ubuntu on the system
<VaticanCameos> But the partitions are shown to be set as 'Dont use this partition' in GParted
<DJShittyDJ> Has anyone had problems with some weird css syntax problems in Vim?
<drewery> what is most recommended irc client for ubuntu? I like limechat on mac and wondering if anything along those lines, with simplicity in the picture
<drewery> ? thanks~
<BananaManLinux1> xchat is awesome
<BananaManLinux1> drewery
<bazhang> drewery, hexchat over xchat
<lucas_> is there a way to move this fuckin unity bar to the bottom in 14.04??????????
<sl33k> Can't find my printer here http://support-in.canon-asia.com/?personal any clue?
<BananaManLinux1> hexchat is rubbish
<bazhang> lucas_, no swearing here
<drewery> xchat and hexchat I will check both them out :)
<IdleOne> lucas_: No swearing in here please
<lucas_> bazhang: sorry, but I hate this bar
<VaticanCameos> I was trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<drewery> thanks  BananaManLinux1 & bazhang for the input!
<BananaManLinux1> what;s the difference between 12 and 14 ubuntu for battery?
<BananaManLinux1> i heard 14 has bugs
<rantic> that's greatly determined by your usage
<BananaManLinux1> chromium and xchat is all i use lol
<hepha3stus> BananaManLinux1 - how to close channel list in xchat?
<BananaManLinux1> google :p
<hepha3stus> haha
<hepha3stus> all knowing
<hepha3stus> thx
<sweb> same issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/459366/cant-detect-or-enable-the-wifi-in-ubuntu-14-04
<IdleOne> BananaManLinux1: all software has bugs. try them both and see which works best for you. Also, please try to be helpful with your answers and not tell people to google if you don't know. As always chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sweb> my wireless is disable hardware and i cat switch on
<k1l> BananaManLinux1: if you get the numbering for ubuntu right we might can answer your questions
<sweb> using function keys
<sweb> i use dell inspirion officialy supported ubuntu
<k1l> sweb: what does "rfkill list" give you? ---> pastebin
<BananaManLinux1> okay
<sweb> k1l: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/5165934
<VaticanCameos> Does anyone have any idea what is going on? I don't even get the GRUB bootloader on my screen, and I selected the hard drive (and not a particular partition) as install location as is recommended
<BananaManLinux1> why is ubuntu 14.04 worse with battery life than say windows? no tweaks work, it;s still the same. im tired. ugh!
<BananaManLinux1> its like i can sit here and watch the battert drain
<k1l> BananaManLinux1: talk to the hardware manufacturer to support linux in the same way as they do with windows
<BananaManLinux1> either im doing something wrong or my laptop is rubbish
 * Yelu is thinking of a good, old "friend". - His name is Armag3ddon1 ...
 * BananaManLinux1 laughs
<k1l> sweb: yes, that is blocked. did you try the fn-keys for your wifi?
<rantic> most manufacturers optimize hardware for the Windows platform ... so yes in most cases you will get more battery life under windows
<sweb> k1l: all function keys work but wire less function keys not triggered
<sweb> k1l: funny think i today switch from beta 14.04 to stable... in beta i dont have any problem
<k1l> sweb: is there another hardware switch for that?
<sweb> k1l: all of my hardware have linux driver and my laptop is ubuntu version
<sweb> ATI radeon work well
<Ontological> How the heck do you access 'nvidia-settings' or 'nvidia-xconfig' on 14.04?  nvidia-settings looks drastically different.  I need something capable of saving my xorg.conf file correctly.
<k1l> sweb: try some "sudo rfkill unblock all"
<k1l> sweb: but really really  see if there is another hardware switch on the side or something
<sweb> k1l: nope just in keyboard and work with function key
<rantic> Ontological: You just accessed nvidia-settings
<sweb> noting happened lets reboot
<k1l> o_O ?
<Ontological> rantic: Please read the entire question.
<rantic> Ontological: You asked how to access to something you already have access to, just because it looks different didn't change that.
<Ontological> rantic: The new nvidia-settings looks nothing like the old nvidia-settings, nor does it allow me to make adjustments, such as resolution and graphics processsing (and save such settings to xorg.conf)
<rantic> Ontological: Driver version? i installed something in the 331 series the other say and it looks the same as always
<whoever> has anyone seen the new das keyboard 4
<whoever> has anyone seen the new das keyboard 4 ?
<rantic> whoever: nope, nobody in the world
<whoever> any opinon, i have the 3, and the slimer profile seems like it would be a deal breaker
<Pici> whoever: maybe someone in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ABP> minimec: i have a bsnl modem
<whoever> Pici: ah ok
<lucastt> hey, i downloaded Intellij IDEA IDE, but it's simple folder, to run it i have to execute a file. how do i add the IDE to the dash?
<scarra3> I am trying to test out the 14.04 livecd and after the ubuntu boot screen I get a black screen but its not a usual black screen because there is no back light showing I have no clue what to do I tried searching an answer and I couldn't find an answer.  Is there anyone that has a suggest or an idea?
<ActionParsnip> lucastt: you can make a .desktop file for it in /usr/share/applications
<lucastt> oh, ok,
<lucastt> thanks
<scarra3> Any ideas?
<s1991> Hello, can anyone help me with wifi problm
<MrUnkownGuy> hey
<MrUnkownGuy> is there a way to install unity web player on chrome?
<MrUnkownGuy> and before you say, yes i know people say that unity doesnt provide ubuntu, but im not sure
<alesan> hi
<alesan> today Ubuntu upgraded firefox
<MrUnkownGuy> hi can you help me?
<MrUnkownGuy> is there a way to install unity web player on chrome?
<alesan> how can I get back the old UI?
<MrUnkownGuy> and before you say, yes i know people say that unity doesnt provide ubuntu, but im not sure
<MrUnkownGuy> wait alesan
<s1991> ??
<MrUnkownGuy> ummm do you mean the theme?
<MrUnkownGuy> the looks?
<alesan> MrUnkownGuy, I want the old "menu" on top, File, Edit, Bookmarks etc
<MrUnkownGuy> oh um.
<MrUnkownGuy> you download the older version, then just install it
<tmager> alesan: click the thing with the three bars on the right side (that opens the menu) and there's an option (under view possibly?)
<Beldar> MrUnkownGuy, Lots of experienced help hep, focus on your issue. What does this mean "unity doesnt provide ubuntu" it makes 0 sense.
<Praxi> trying to make a udev rule to mount a hard drive whenever it is inserted.  It doesn't appear to be working.  Does this look right to everyone?  ACTION=="add", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="partition", ENV{ID_FS_UUID}=="5359-818E", RUN+="/bin/mount -t exfat -U $env{ID_FS_UUID}"
<scarra3> I am trying to test out the 14.04 livecd and after the ubuntu boot screen I get a black screen but its not a usual black screen because there is no back light showing I have no clue what to do I tried searching an answer and I couldn't find an answer.  Is there anyone that has a suggest or an idea?
<alesan> tmager, umhh....
<tmager> alesan: oh nvm, that was last release -- hit customize, there's a thing in the bottom left that lets you turn it back on
<alesan> tmager, I don't see it
<MrUnkownGuy> scarra3 : try reburning the live CD
<Beldar> !nomodeset | scarra3
<ubottu> scarra3: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alesan> tmager, hoooo finally, thanks!
<tmager> alesan, no problem -- that change really annoyed me, they made it too hard to find the option to turn the menu bar back on
<MrUnkownGuy> Beldar, the unity web plugin doesnt provide ubuntu
<Beldar> MrUnkownGuy, isn't provided in ubuntu? again speak clear concise english.
<MrUnkownGuy> I've tried to play some unity games online, but on some sites it says that Unity isn't supporting linux
<sophocles> cold blooded
<tmager> MrUnkownGuy: that unity is different from the Unity desktop environment
<ikonia> there is 2 unity software tools
<ikonia> 1.) is a desktop 2.) is the games engine
<ikonia> it can be quiet confusing, more so as the games engine is weak on linux,
<shtrwlf> Unity3D web player is what he's referring to
<MrUnkownGuy> thanks shtrwlf
<MrUnkownGuy> thats the one, unity3D web player
<Beldar> MrUnkownGuy, Ah, you have to be really clear is all unity is a desktop the ubuntu desktop is all not to get things confused. 3rd party apps are not supported here basically, however someone may help, just may take awhile.
<MrUnkownGuy> ok then
<scarra3> Beldar: I do have that little keyboard thing at the bottom of the boot screen
<shtrwlf> might have to use wine or virtualbox - thats what otheres are saying
<Beldar> scarra3, Can you get to the gui to choose the nomodeset option?
<scarra3> Beldar: Negative it get to the ubuntu boot screen and than after that a black screen with no back light
<Yelu> Beldar, MrUnkownGuy means a game engine https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28game_engine%29 (and the browser plugin for chrome to upload 3D stuff)
<scarra3> Beldar: The one that says ubuntu with the orange loading bar
<sobczyk> anyone can tell me why after upgrade from saucy to trusty, my network interface is "rename3" instead of "em2"?
 * Yelu too late :(
<Beldar> scarra3, Did you read the bots link, a disc boot is the perfect access.
<scarra3> Beldar: I only have an USB drive they don't sell DVD's where I am at
<Beldar> Yelu, If you read my post that is an obvious concern that unity was being used here, for a game, when it is also a de.
<Beldar> scarra3, What app did you use to load the usb?
<scarra3> Beldar: I tried unetbootin and the one recommended on the ubuntu forums
<MrUnkownGuy> scarra3: weird, I used unetbootin and it worked
<Yelu> Beldar, I was also mixing up the "Unity" terms and the meaning. - I agree.
<scarra3> MrUnknownGuy: Ive always used unetbootin and have never had any problems
<shtrwlf> using Unetbootin to load a seperate .iso while offline works most of the time
<shtrwlf> downloading through Unetbootin doesn't always work
<Beldar> scarra3, If the download is good, most likely you will have to get to a nomodeset boot or other possible commands to get to the desktop, I have to take off shortly, so another may be more helpful that will be here to see you get booted is all.
<MrUnkownGuy> Iiiii'm going to play some games now
<MrUnkownGuy> bye!
<scarra3> Anyone have any other ideas for my predicament?
<SolarAquarion> what's the channel for ubuntu touch?
<Beldar> !touch | SolarAquarion
<ubottu> SolarAquarion: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, just randomely I can not seem to run nautilus. from terminal I get the error : "Could not register the application: Timeout was reached"
<Pinkamena_D> using sudo nautilus it runs normally
<GeorgesLeYeti> Hi
<Nexard> nice
<GeorgesLeYeti> I just bought a VPS KVM and i wanna install Ubuntu server. But under the SolusVM dashboard i can only install Windows Server 2008/2012
<Yelu> Pinkamena_D, better run it as "gksudo nautilus" from terminal
<GeorgesLeYeti> When i run the VM i can connect with VNC and it runs under gPXE
<GeorgesLeYeti> is there anyway to install Ubuntu throught that ?
<compdoc> GeorgesLeYeti, you mean the machine type in windows? should run ubuntu fine
<Praxi> trying to make a udev rule to mount a hard drive whenever it is inserted.  It doesn't appear to be working.  Does this look right to everyone?  ACTION=="add", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="partition", ENV{ID_FS_UUID}=="5359-818E", RUN+="/bin/mount -t exfat -U $env{ID_FS_UUID}"
<GeorgesLeYeti> compdoc: no actualy there is no OS install on the VM
<rundll32> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<vbgunz> I'm trying to set up bcache but damn it's a pain. I don't know how to make my root device not busy. will doing it from a live cd work?
<vbgunz> or will that be an amazing waste of time?
<dw1> Praxi: shouldnt it be = not ==
<rundll32> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<dw1> Praxi: == is for "if" statement comparisons
<Praxi> ahhh
<Praxi> hmm
<dw1> Praxi: X=1; if [ "$X" == "1" ]; then echo "ahh"; fi
<Praxi> all the prebuilt rules are like that dw1, so I'm thinking that is correct.  Like if I look at the ones that existed for CD or Network
<Praxi> For example, here is my eth0.  I haven't butchered it yet :)  SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:30:48:b8:8f:a3", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<rundll32> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Praxi> I can't even tell if the rule is firing, maybe I need to start there
<GeorgesLeYeti> !QEmu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<dw1> Praxi: depends what shell youre in i suppose
<Praxi> just regular old bash
<scarra3> So I can't find out how to activate nomodeset in ubuntu 14.04 that little keyboard isn't on the boot screen
<Praxi> whatever comes on my server
<rantic> how would qemu differ from virtualbox
<Praxi> !udev
<compdoc> actaully, you should install qemu-kvm
<dw1> Praxi: try it echo $VAR the = shouldnt appear at the beginning ....
<broman> can anyone help me? my ubuntu server virtual machine, who is giving the ips (dhcp) is not working as gateway
<rantic> broman: Do you have the machine operating in bridged mode?
<broman> yes
<broman> rantic, yes
<compdoc> virtualbox is better for graphics and you close it when youre done. qemu-kvm is better for a server or something that runs 24/7
<vbgunz> does anyone here know how to regenerate /etc/pulse/daemon.conf and the default.pa files? reinstalling pulseaudio doesn't seem to do the trick and neither does dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio
<dw1> Praxi: https://pastee.org/nuds2
<Trudko> hi guys if I want to do dual boot on same disk as I have windows how does encryption work? do I encrypt  windows partition with bitlocker and ubuntu with bitlocker alternative?
<Praxi> its a udev .rules file though, the same things apply there?  every udev rule I have looked at does double == as equality?
<dw1> Praxi: then no its not a shell
<dw1> Praxi: follow the example :)
<scarra3> So I can't find out how to activate nomodeset in ubuntu 14.04 that little keyboard isn't on the boot screen
<rundll32> !rdp
<kostkon> vbgunz, delete the ~/.pulse folder, restart pulse
<dw1> Praxi: my bad
<vbgunz> kostkon: I don't have that foldre
<Praxi> no worries, its all knowledge dw1 , I'm playing with your example now just to learn :)
<kostkon> vbgunz, no idea then
<Ontological> I'm having trouble getting EDID information over mini-display/thunderbolt.  get-edid tells me "Attempting to use I2C Interface.  Looks like no buses have an EDID."
<rundll32> !dnsserver
<rundll32> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<Yelu> Praxi, don't know, if I'm a help,, but see => https://superuser.com/questions/53978/automatically-mount-external-drives-to-media-label-on-boot-without-a-user-logge
<rundll32> !serverguide
<ubottu> The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/
<Pici> !msthebot | rundll32
<Pici> !msgthebot | rundll32
<ubottu> rundll32: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<vbgunz> damn I got to regenerate these files and I have no frigging clue how
<vbgunz> well, looks like I can cat or pipe the output of pulseaudio --dump-conf to daemon.conf but how do I then generate the default.pa file?
<rantic> vbgunz: Worse case scenario ... install a small virtual machine
<rantic> vbgunz: then back the default pulse files up to a mounted hdd on your machine
<vbgunz> I have the backups to these files but simply trying to regenerate them is a headache, daemon.conf seems easy but default.pa is just messing me up
<vbgunz> I gotta reboot
<minimec> Ontological: I have no answer to your question, but my guess is that you want to get that monitor up an running.
<minimec> I have a Lenovo USB Screen that gives a dissorted image when plugged. So EDID info is somehow wrong. I have to set it up manually. If xrandr can see the device, that might work. See post #24 -> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=164385
<Ontological> Mimilus_: I am trying to create scripts that run different xrand commands depending upon which monitor I connect to my laptop.  The laptop uses mini-display and I am unable to get EDID information over mini-display (I believe).
<Praxi> hmm my udev is applying different rules, if the rules file I created starts with same number (80) but the rest of the filename is different, would that cause an issue?
<tooth> is it possible to build a microwave-oven inside my computer
<rundll32> tooth: nah.
<pikachuza> hey all, is there a channel for ubuntu developers?
<Metawolf> tooth: ofcourse, the magnetron will also speed up your processor
<tooth> allright how do i set it up then i tryed drill abd welding but no sucsess!
<Metawolf> tooth: you can use ductape to install the necessary components.
<minimec> Ontological: So instead of checking the EDID in your script, I would simply try to start the display with the settings you evaluated with 'gtf'.
<backbox> hello everyone :)
<rundll32> !offtopic | tooth
<ubottu> tooth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tooth> ok thx i try ducktape then to make it work
<sazawal> Is it good to switch to gnome 3.12 on ubuntu 14.04?
<Praxi> does a drive have a partition?
<Praxi> egads, UUID not partition
<Praxi> sorry need more caffine
<backbox> how can i fix my backbox (blackbuntu) installer ??
<DJShittyDJ> Hey, running a command just before shutdown?
<DJShittyDJ> How?
<DJShittyDJ> I have aliased a bunch of cp commands that backs up my most precious files...
<aljosa> i'm looking for amd64+mac 14.04 download to install ubuntu on imac. did this change and it's now in a single iso/image?
<Ontological> minimec: get-edid doesn't work, but xrandr is giving me EDID info, so I can use that with one hell of a pipe to `sed` ^_~
<minimec> Ontological: I see ;) How does the script detect that a new device is plugged? For me with that USB MOnitor it's easy, because I can simply set a udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d
<Ontological> minimec: I'm not too worried about plug-and-play compatibility.  I just need it to know what's connected at login (Getting home, Getting to work)
<minimec> Ontological: I see. So if your 'sed pipe' is not working, the link I gave you might be alternative.
<Ontological> I got EDID info with xrandr, instead of get-edid
<johnjohn101> what is the .cache/upstart folder used for?  mine seems have grown enough to take all my free space on the hard drive.
<rvdv> johnjohn101: take a look what's inside
<rvdv> looks to me a lot of log files
<johnjohn101> rvdv: is there any harm in deleting that folder? that's what I did.  is this something i need to monitor?
<rvdv> johnjohn101: I think it won't do harm to deleate these log files
<rvdv> I was up until now not even aware of this folder :-)
<module000> rvdv: those are upstart logs for your user-level jobs(ie, not the instance of upstart controlling your box). safe to remove them unless you want to review something in them
<johnjohn101> rvdv: yeah, this is just a vm that i use for testing at work.  surprised me when it said i'm out of disk space.
<rvdv> johnjohn101: :-) ... just through them away if you are not interested in checking them out ...
<oaulakh> how to install word web dictionary in ubuntu?
<johnjohn101> module000: my concern is that i'm going to run into this issue again and run out of space
<rvdv> johnjohn101: maybe you can add another diskfile to your vm .... and mount /home on it after copying everything from home there ...
<oaulakh> how to install word web dictionary in ubuntu?
<johnjohn101> rvdv: i cleared the cache and now have 12 gb free.  my concern is that this will after low resource computers and blindside some people
<johnjohn101> *this will affect*
<module000> johnjohn101: set another user-level upstart job to purge those on a sane schedule that is acceptable to you, or a user-level cron entry
<rvdv> johnjohn101: as long you using the system in a vm you can do a lot of tweaking to it with adding more vm-resources
<johnjohn101> module000: i can do that.  just one more thing to administer.
<johnjohn101> module000: just seems to me that upstart cache wouldn't continue to grow until it's out of disk space.
<johnjohn101> i can check launchpad to see if there is an issue
<module000> johnjohn101: normally that wouldn't be an issue, was one of those log files massively larger than the rest? could have been an error or informational message spamming a single session
<johnjohn101> module000: i see what you mean. I'll monitor it for the next few months and see if it occurs again and look to see if it's one file.
<rtzui> The ubuntu installer just formated my target drive and deleted all my data
<rtzui> eventhoug the checkbox "format" was not ticked
<rtzui> any chance for a unformat?
<rtzui> so far not many files have be written
<rtzui> old and new fs where ext4
<athan> Hello folks! Can someone help me get apache to work with a symlink to a home folder? Do I need to change the owner of the folders to the apache user or something? Any help would be awesome :)
<module000> rtzui: you'll need your old journal to have much success (ie a backup of one of the old ext4's partition's superblocks)
<module000> rtzui: you could also nuke the existing journal, and try somethign like photorec to recover specific files
<rtzui> that i of course don't have...
<rtzui> why the freaking hell does the installer fromat a non empty partion without aksing?
<module000> rtzui: normally it doesn't. your /var/log/installer directory may have some insight for you
<k1l> rtzui: what did you select?
<rtzui> mount as "/" and i did NOT check the box "format"
<k1l> mount as / means install the stuff there
<rtzui> yes, that was intended
<k1l> which means data will be lost
<module000> rtzui: wait...you had it install to "/" without formatting it first? it's still there (what was not overwritten)
<rtzui> moodule000: That would be what i expect, but it is not
<rtzui> ls /target/home => empty
<module000> rtzui: it may be worthwhile to find out if it was really formatted or not - or just installed on top of. sudo dumpe2fs /dev/your_root_device | grep created
<rtzui> yup, created ten minutes ago
<module000> rtzui: if you want to recovery data, unmount the disk, destroy the (new) journal, and run photorec against it
<module000> rtzui: if you want to find out why the installer did what it did, browse through /var/log/installer
<rtzui> module000: how do i delet the journal, and does it bring anything back?
<Verpi> help
<module000> rtzui: you delete the journal with `dd`, targetting the specific superblocks that contain it. you can get the locations of those blocks with dumpe2fs. once the journal is gone, your filesystem will have no idea what it contains, and you can run photorec to start recovery data. you might not even need to delete the journal for photorec to work, but that's more of a "how to use photorec" discussion
<Verpi> I need help
<Praxi> If anyone is bored, trying to figure out my udev rules, asked it on http://askubuntu.com/questions/466480/trying-to-create-udev-rule-to-mount-removable-drive-exfat-partition
<DJones> Verpi: You need to ask your Ubuntu support question before the channel can offer any help
<Verpi> to thank
<rtzui> module000: Ok, but photorec is absolutly hopeless with encrypted data, isn't it?
<Fawzib> trying to setup LDAP authentication according to wiki (14.04 LTS). Added group 'test' ok (getent group shows it). ldapadduser testuser test - fails with 'Error adding user testuser to LDAP'. Any ideas?
<lanoxx> since my recent upgrade  my firefox does not play sound for html5 videos
<lanoxx> flash sound works
<lanoxx> what can i do?
<k1l> rtzui: wait. you had an encrypted partition, marked the installer to install there and then wonder when it "formated" stuff?
<baka> @search Reach for Infinity
<unopaste> baka: (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<module000> rtzui: yes, entirely useless with encrypted data
<VaticanCameos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468844/ http://imgur.com/yw6guBa imgur shows what I get when I boot into grub and select the regular boot option. The paste is from boot-repair which I tried to run from LiveUSB.
<VaticanCameos> Any pointers?
<VaticanCameos> I am not able to get ubuntu to boot at all. After repairing grub, I'm getting this end trace error.
<VaticanCameos> I'd really appreciate any help I could get. My system is HP Mini, running on Intel Atom with 1gig RAM (quite less yes).
<VaticanCameos> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<naemvi> hi how do I disable root login and maintain the su - command available?
<compdoc> naemvi, did you give the root account a password?
<compdoc> you just need to remove the password
<Yelu> naemvi, "sudo passwd root -d" is your command. - Then logout from all sessions or restart your machine
<naemvi> but I should be sure to have at least one sudoer right?
<naemvi> compdoc yes I did
<k1l> naemvi: ubuntu does have a disabled root login by default
<naemvi> k1l I'm on a server
<Yelu> naemvi, then check "/etc/group" for group sudo and add a user of your choice
<k1l> naemvi: not enough to permitrootlogin no ?
<k1l> in ssh config?
<naemvi> k1l I don't understand
<naemvi> how do I list users in a group?
<Yelu> naemvi, "grep -i sudo /etc/group"
<Yelu> naemvi, or just "less /etc/group"
<Yelu> naemvi, all users in a group are listed at the end of a line (could be empty, if no user is member of a group)
<naemvi> Yelu it says sudo:x:27
<naemvi> I knew that command, but does not seem to work
<Yelu> naemvi, then no user is a sudoer on your system atm
<LinksEz> What is the best way to install IE on ubuntu?
<naemvi> Yelu that is not true as if I do groups naemvi it tells me sudo
<Yelu> naemvi, if you activated your root account (with a password), then first use root to add a user to group sudo, log out and log in as the new suo user
<Yelu> naemvi, but you wrote, that your sudo-group is empty?
<Yelu> naemvi, or did you even rename "root" to your user name?
<k1l> !wine | LinksEz
<ubottu> LinksEz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<naemvi> Yelu there should be something else, like, the /etc/group is not listing the usernames belonging to groups
<Yelu> naemvi, if you didn't log out since removing all users from group sudo, then you could be a sudoer in the current session, yp
<Yelu> ^yep
<Yelu> naemvi, just add a user to group sudo as a first step
<Yelu> naemvi, then don't leave your current session,m but open a new one (with the other user) and test "sudo ..."
<naemvi> Yelu ok
<Yelu> naemvi, what is ok? - You'll do it, or you've done it and it is ok (your user's got sudo)?
<rtzui> module000: thx bye
<naemvi> Yelu I entered with a sudo account and su -
<naemvi> Yelu it gave no problems
<naemvi> but I really want to understand how to list members of a group
<Yelu> naemvi, fine. - and now use the new sudo user to remove the password from root (see my line above) and we're done with your problem.
<naemvi> Yelu ok thank you and thanks to the others answering me
<Yelu> naemvi, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/members.1.html
<naemvi> Yelu unfortunately I don't have the members command
<Yelu> naemvi, you're welcome.
<Yelu> naemvi, "sudo apt-get install members" in a terminal ;)
<Yelu> naemvi, lucky guy.
<naemvi> Yelu apt-get does not find that
<Yelu> naemvi, sorry, I tested it under 12.04 LTS here ...
<naemvi> Yelu ok fixed
<naemvi> Yelu server didn't update
<naemvi> Yelu thank you very much indeed
<naemvi> Yelu after apt-get update I installed members correctly and it is now working fine. Thank you very much again.
<Yelu> naemvi, have fun ...
<naemvi> Yelu sorry I set passwd root -d and now I can't su - anymore
<naemvi> Yelu is there a way to inhibit the ssh root access only?
<Yelu> naemvi, you did ssh into your server with your new sudo user? And this user isn't able to "sudo su -"?
<Yelu> naemvi, but you tried tested this already ... ?
<Yelu> naemvi, root isn't able to ssh into your server now ...
<naemvi> Yelu the sudo user is unable to su -
<Yelu> naemvi, security in "/etc/ssh/sshd_config" soething like PermitRootLogin no
<naemvi> Yelu ok very nice
<Yelu> naemvi, this is for root only (not a sudo user)
<Yelu> naemvi, have you one single user left which is able to get into your server now? oh-oh ...
<naemvi> Yelu yes I'll make another one
<naemvi> Yelu thank you very much again
<DzAirmaX> hi guyz
 * Yelu is going stand-by ...
<DzAirmaX> someone aware of a ppa for fail2ban last stable (not the one in trusty, the last last one xD)
<s1991> can anyone help??
<greeter> s1991: just ask your question. i'm sure if someone knows the answer they will volunteer it :-)
<Trudko> Guys when running dual boot with windows can I encrypt windows parition with bitlocker and encrypt ubuntu parition with linux alternative to bitlocker without problems_
<s1991> My hotspot created in ubuntu is not being detected in window os or windows phone
<raub> Trudko: I don't see why not but I would test in a vm or something first
<greeter> hmm i can't really offer help on that i'm afraid s1991. have you been able to test it with another ubuntu/linux powered device?
<genii> Trudko: Maybe use truecrypt instead since it's readily available on all platforms
<s1991> greeter: yes, I've and they do detect and work properly
<Trudko> instead of bitcloker?
<Trudko> bitlocker
<whitehat> hello group. running 14.04. is there an easy method to save "state" (workspaces) at shutdown and restore at login? thank you.
<genii> Trudko: Yes.
<s1991> only windows get me the problm
<greeter> hmm it sounds like it could be a windows issue then rather than linux/ubuntu... but i can't offer more help than that i'm afraid :-\ sorry
<Trudko> genii so would then use truecrypt from ubuntu to encrypt both partitions?
<raub> Has anyone had issues with sudo-ldap and 14.04?
<upsell5> hi, what does jre-headless mean?  is it not the stable release?
<s1991> can anyone else get me with that??
<greeter> you could try ##windows to see if someone there might have an answer
<s1991> greeter: I'
<s1991> *I'm pretty sure they'll say its ubuntu's problm
<genii> Trudko: You can encrypt Windows from Windows, doesn't matter and Ubuntu can still see it
<Trudko> genii:  yeah but can I do the both from one place?
<greeter> possibly. the fact that other linux computers detect it though indicates that the issue is windows related. could be something simple like a configuration setting that's out of whack
<Trudko> just for convinience
<genii> Trudko: Haven't tried that, but it might be possible. Probably want to test that in VM first though
<Julinux> how do ubuntu 14:04 for NetworkManager does not start with the system?
<raub> Julinux: Mine does. I would think it should, but you can change that
<Julinux> ¬¬
<Julinux> AFF
<Julinux> I how I do it?
<Julinux> ra
<Julinux> raub,
<Trudko> genni like running truecrypt from ubuntu wm to encrypt its partition_
<Trudko> or even have windows and ubuntu in wm?
<raub> Julinux: I do not know if it uses upstart or what
<sl33k_> Is ssh -L 8080:www.ubuntuforums.org:80 localhost:22 the right command to SSH to ubuntu forums? This is from the ubuntu help docs?
<raub> Julinux: lemme check in my 14.04 vm
<DzAirmaX> guyz last question : why the last stable version of fail2ban is not in 14.04 LTS ??
<thoonai_> hey, davfs2 wont connect to unrestricted webdav server and even if I provide username and password, I get 405 Rejected, while I'm happily connected with firefox.
<raub> Julinux: So it seems to use upstart. Do you have the file /etc/init/network-manager.conf?
<raub> DzAirmaX: ubuntu tries to keep in sync with debian
<rahul_> I cannot open olark.com on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<thoonai> anyone who knows about davfs2?
<DzAirmaX> raub : yeah buts its like @ months now xD
<DzAirmaX> 2*
<kchengue> join #ubuntu-es
<raub> DzAirmaX: Take a look at the current stable versions of rsyslog, dovecot, and asterisk, and compare them with the ubuntu
<raub> kchengue: you need to do /join #ubuntu-es
<raub> Note the "/"
<kchengue> raub, yes, my misstake
<kchengue> raub, thanks
<raub> kchengue: no worries
<thoonai> oh I'm sick of davfs
<DzAirmaX> raub : true but it dosnt answer my question... is there a way of accelerating the process ?
<raub> DzAirmaX: look for a PPA
<raub> DzAirmaX: Make your own PPW
<raub> er, PPA
<DzAirmaX> raub : is there a tutorial for that ?
<Yelu> sl33k_, isn't this only an example which uses a generic/random "www.ubuntuforums.com" in it?
<DzAirmaX> I am in the learning phase ,)
<not-me> hello people all around the palce. I'm having a little problem with my usb stick maybe some-one could help me out?
<thoonai> davfs2 throws 405 not allowed with correct user and pw and nginx' log tells me no user name and pw provided
<raub> !ask | not-me
<ubottu> not-me: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<raub> Yelu: to me it seems an example for creating a tunnel to pass a website
<DzAirmaX> raub : found it thanx man
<brianblaze420> yeah explain your problem so I can help u from my palace not-me :)
<raub> DzAirmaX: you found the package or the docs?
<not-me> I've uploaded some stuff to usb, using dd bs=512M if=file.iso of=/dev/sde now my usb is 30mbs "Large", and i've removed my linux isntallation on that computer. I'm stuck on windows, and would rather get back to linux, but can't get to make the stick any larger(8gb). Any ideas?
<raub> DzAirmaX: For some docs, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<DzAirmaX> raub : no I found the way to create an account on launchpad etc ...
<raub> not-me: What is in the usb stick?
<raub> not-me: is that your boot disk?
<not-me> raub well its arch installation
<k1l> not-me: well best is to ask the arch support how special their image is
<Yelu> raub: I see, thx
<raub> Yelu: I really do not know what he is really trying to do
<raub> not-me: are you using the usb drive to just install arch?
<not-me> k1l i've tryed, as i wanted to try out the blackarch, and the thing is nobody answers i'm kind of stuck here in between.. i got formated hdd and a "broken" usb stick. Can't seem to know what to do at this moment..
<Yelu> raub, I try to follow him, maybe he finds a solution and describes it here ...
<raub> not-me: why broken?
<not-me> well it shows its 30mb big, in reallity it's 8gb. I want to remove the stuff on it, and upload it again properly
<Korrosion> recently set a highlight mode on a file and it caused gedit to crash. Now I can't open a file with that name
<Korrosion> Any way to clear out the highligh rule for that file?
<not-me> i've used the command on the website(not sure if i can publish it here) - dd bs=512M if=file.iso of=/dev/sde
<k1l> not-me: i dont see how ubuntu can help there. we dont know what the arch iso is made for
<raub> not-me: is the .iso 30MB long?
<not-me> blackarch - it's archlinux type distro
<k1l> not-me: ask arch. it doesnt come with a full installer like ubuntu.
<raub> not-me: what others are saying you will need to be asking questions in arch. The arch install is more manual than the ubuntu
<not-me> well its not really about the installation, i'm having a problem with the usb stick, it really doesnt matter what iso would be uploaded on it. As i havent used the command before i thought maybe i could find a specialist here that knows how to fix the problem that the command does - dd bs=512M if=file.iso of=/dev/sde
<raub> not-me: you didnot answer my question
<not-me> no the iso is 2,6gb
<k1l> not-me: the command is right. but we dont know if the iso is right. or right what you expected. so please ask the specialists in the arch support. or ask in ##linux
<raub> not-me: was the usb drive in /dev/sde when you copied file.iso to it
<not-me> yes it was
<raub> Then something went boink in there. Try to see if you can repartition it using fdisk to its full capacity
<Guest70398> hey, can anyone help: upgraded to 14.04 and grub broke. I have an old 12.10 live disk that boots from bios, and looking through forums I am not sure the fix - this is the symbol grub_term_highlight
<raub> not-me: that should show if the drive is ok
<raub> Guest70398: how did it broke? I have had good luck booting from the repair mode in the server disk and then reinstalling/reconfiguring crap as needed
<thoonai> gtg bye
<Guest70398> raub , well it won't boot, not even into grub
<Putti> Hi, what's proprietary place to install for example JDK or eclipse etc? /usr/local or /opt? Thanks!
<raub> Guest70398: can it boot from a CD/iso?
<not-me> the partition manager shows the drive is 30mb, instead of 8gb.
<k1l> Putti: /opt is fine
<Guest70398> yes, I'm in a live CD of 12.10 right now
<k1l> Putti: but there is some jdk in the repos iirc
<raub> not-me: partition or disk?
<Guest70398> disk
<Putti> k1l, ok! Thank you :)
<raub> Guest70398: boot fromt he server CD. THe repair mode chroots the crap in the HD so you can then reinstall grub as needed or just reconfigure/reran it
<nullbyte_> does ubuntu supports GeForce gtx295?
<nullbyte_> 14.04 lts
<Guest70398> thanks raub , but do you mind giving me a little more specifics, I'm only a step above noob
<Korrosion> Can anyone help me with gedit?
<raub> Guest70398: when you boot the server CD, one of the options is to repair disk
<Jordan_U> Guest70398: Assuming the 12.10 LiveCD is 64 bit (or your 14.04 install is 32 bit), follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<Player> Hi, I have a VPS that I'm about to reformat.  My host hasn't added the option to reinstall with Ubuntu 14.04, just 13.10.  Can I reinstall with 13.10 and upgrade to 14.04?  What commands would I run?  Thanks!
<Kabouik> Hi there. I am a new Linux user and I'd am looking for some help for patching a kernel (I need it to improve touch support on my touch laptop). If anyone can help, please PM me. I have cookies.
<Yelu> !ask | Korrosion
<ubottu> Korrosion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jordan_U> Player: Whether or not you can upgrade (successfully) depends on how the VPS is configured. For example, some virtualization solutions won't allow the kernel to be upgraded in the guest.
<Korrosion> My file is crashing in gedit. I set the highlighting and now only that file name crashes gedit. I need a way to clear a highlighting syntax file so I can open it again
<Player> Jordan_U, I have complete sudo control over the machine.
<Guest70398> thanks raub and jordan _u , I'll try and let you know!
<Yelu> Korrosion, what happens to your file, if you'd rename it to something like text.txt ad reopen? - BTW, what is the filename of?
<DzAirmaX> raub : can i just make an install of the package on the exisitng one or I need to proceed differentyl ?
<cipiglio> hallo!
<Jordan_U> Player: You probably have complete control over the *Virtual* machine / container. Often, (always with containers), having root permissions within the guest still won't allow you to upgrade the kernel.
<Yelu> Korrosion, open terminal, cd into folder, rename with "cp ... ..."
<Korrosion> Yelu: It opens if I rename it. It's a .cfg file I use for configuring nagios
<Player> Jordan_U, Alright, I'll try it and if it doesn't work just run another reinstall.  Thanks!
<Yelu> Korrosion, mmh ...
<sudormrf> hey guys, I am working dhcpd and looking at the man page something isn't too clear to me.  the section about unknown-clients.  short of specifying hosts in the dhcpd.conf file, is there any other way for there to be a list of known clients?
<Praxi> If anyone is bored, trying to figure out my udev rules, asked it on http://askubuntu.com/questions/466480/trying-to-create-udev-rule-to-mount-removable-drive-exfat-partition
<Jordan_U> Player: Note that it may partially work. I wouldn't be surprised if a 14.04 userland could boot on a 13.10 kernel, but certain things may be broken (and you may not immediately notice them).
<Yelu> Korrosion, I don't know, where GEdit is holding the syntax definitions (which might be corrupted?). - Try to open another nagios.cfg file ... what is the outcome?
<Player> Jordan_U, Thanks for the additional info.
<Player> Is there any sound way I can test to see if things will break or is it just a shot in the dark?
<Korrosion> Yelu: Ok here's the kicker. I'm opening it using filezilla. When I move it to my desktop it opens just fine with no hightlighting
<Korrosion> Yelu: I can open other .cfg files no problem
<Jordan_U> Player: Try the upgrade, and confirm that after the upgrade "uname -r" shows that you've booted a 3.13 kernel.
<Yelu> Korrosion, oops. - ok, then that particular file maybe is damaged? - just open it with another editor nd copy/paste it intoto a new file. - BTW: the syntax defslive in "/usr/share/gtksourceview-3.0/language-specs/..."
<Player> Jordan_U, Will do, if you're interested I'll report back with the results.
<Korrosion> Yelu: killing filezilla and reopening seemed to fix it
<Jordan_U> Player: Sure.
<sl33k_> Firefox and chrome become unresponsive/freeze for a few seconds. The screen looses focus and appears darkened in the meantime. Is this a known problem or a bug?
<Yelu> Korrosion, so your problem is solved?
<Korrosion> Yelu: Seems like it :
<nooneishere> Where would I find a doc saying that 14.04 or older supports the Samsung Series 7 lineup? I know for awhile the kernel didn't support the hardware, but I was under the impression it does now?
<Korrosion> :\ very weird issue
<Yelu> Korrosion, indeed ...
<Jordan_U> Praxi: Does the partition show up in /dev/disk/by-uuid/?
<Jordan_U> Praxi: That would give you a good intication of whether or not udev recognises exfat UUIDs.
<SolarAquarion> i'm getting 404 updates for the ubuntu repos
<sl33k_> Firefox and chrome become unresponsive/freeze for a few seconds. The screen looses focus and appears darkened in the meantime. Is this a known problem or a bug?
<bekks> SolarAquarion: You havent updated in a long time ;)
<Pici> SolarAquarion: What release of Ubuntu are you on?
<bekks> sl33k_: That happens when doing what in your browser?
<SolarAquarion> bekks: unicorn and ubuntu touch
<sl33k_> bekks: When there are > 2/3 tabs. Or when I am streaming videos.
<Yelu> SolarAquarion, this is "back to the future" then ;)
<bekks> sl33k_: which hardware are you on?
<SolarAquarion> Yelu: "utopic unicorn"
<sl33k_> bekks: intel core 2 duo dell
<Yelu> SolarAquarion, yep
<genii> SolarAquarion: Might want to ask in #ubuntu-touch
<SolarAquarion> genii: that's the wrong channel
<bekks> sl33k_: Which one of the zillion of "Core 2 Duo"?
<bekks> sl33k_: And which of the myriad of "Dell" computers?
<genii> SolarAquarion: Second one to try would be #ubuntu+1
<SolarAquarion> genii: Yelu when i try to download packages/sources it 404's
<bekks> !unicorn | SolarAquarion
<ubottu> SolarAquarion: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<nooneishere> Where would I find a doc saying that 14.04 or older supports the Samsung Series 7 lineup? I know for awhile the kernel didn't support the hardware, but I was under the impression it does now?
<popey> SolarAquarion: have you done a "sudo apt-get update" first?
<SolarAquarion> popey: yes
<popey> SolarAquarion: can you pastebin the output of you trying to apt-get something please?
<sl33k_> bekks: pasted lshw output http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469373/
<bekks> sl33k_: Just name the Dell model and the exact Core 2 Duo :)
<Guest70398> still a bit confused, I'm trying to fix grub that seemed to brake in 14.04 update. only have a mini tablet right now so its hard to follow this irc and I'm confused reading through the forums linked to me for a fix. I have a Luce CD running and took some pics of terminal and gparted https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hlo4b168qfgm19k/AADyu2dNXMkxHD6qXai02U4pa I just don't know what my next steps should be, the PC has two drives, one with w
<SolarAquarion> popey: how do i copy and paste for ubuntu touch
<popey> SolarAquarion: are you doing this over adb shell ?
<SolarAquarion> no
<popey> directly on the device?
<sl33k_> bekks: processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6570  @ 2.10GHz
<SolarAquarion> but i should be doing it over adb shell?
<SolarAquarion> yes
<Guest70398> hoping someone can help via pm or email as I can't easily follow this irc
<popey> did you enable read/write mode SolarAquarion ?
<sl33k_> bekks: model vostro 1015
<SolarAquarion> hmm? i'm in the gui?
<popey> SolarAquarion: can you explain how you're doing the apt-get?
<skinux> How exactly do we enable CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE in Trusty?
<Jordan_U> Guest70398: You can use "/lastlog Guest70398" to see all the messages sent to / from you in the channel.
<Jordan_U> Guest70398: And it might make it easier for you and us if you changed your nick to something else (choose something reasonably simple, but not likely to have been already registered). You can change your nick with "/nick Newnick".
<demkantor> Jordan_U are you OK with helping via pm?
<Jordan_U> Guest56047: First though, try changing the boot order in your BIOS. If it's currently configured to boot from the Windows drive, configure it to boot from the Ubuntu drive. If it's currently configured to boot from the Ubuntu drive, configure it to boot from the Windows drive.
<Jordan_U> demkantor: Yes, but I prefer to keep discussion in-channel.
<demkantor> thanks, but I'm pretty noob when it comes to this Jordan_U last time something similar happed to me it took a few days to get fixed, do you mind explaining a bit more in depth
<Jordan_U> demkantor: First try changing the boot order in your BIOS. If it's currently configured to boot from the Windows drive, configure it to boot from the Ubuntu drive. If it's currently configured to boot from the Ubuntu drive, configure it to boot from the Windows drive. This type of error usually happens when Ubuntu is configured to install grub's boot sector to a different drive than the one your BIOS is actually booting from.
<skinux> Why is there no /etc/X11/xorg.conf anymore?
<bekks> skinux: Because it isnt needed by default.
<Jordan_U> skinux: Because X.org can auto-configure most things now. If you create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf it will be used.
<ianorlin> also if you are not careful couldn't you break your xdisplay editing it?
<evan82> So how do you kill an active TCPIP connection from a specific ip?
<Yelu> skinux, this is for 12.04 (killing X-Server) => http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/05/restart-x-server-ubuntu-12-04-without-rebooting.html
<evan82> it's open, I know the IP and I need to just kill it
<intok> How can you disable Tap-Click when theres no options under "Mouse & Touchpad" for touchpads? The tochpad I'm using is a Logitecg K400r
<demkantor> Jordan_U thanks! it booted! now I just need to dick around with bios and fix default boot location! much appreciated! lh
<Yelu> evan82,google for conntrack and read the manual
<evan82> thanks
<Yelu> evan82, you're welcome.
<sudormrf> hey guys, I am working dhcpd and looking at the man page something isn't too clear to me.  the section about unknown-clients.  short of specifying hosts in the dhcpd.conf file, is there any other way for there to be a list of known clients?
<Jordan_U> demkantor: Actually, I would recommend configuring Ubuntu to always install grub's boot sector to both drives' MBR, that way it doesn't matter which one it boots from.
<skinux> Yelu: Thanks, but I'm using 14.04 (Trusty)
<Jordan_U> demkantor: You can do that by running "sudo dpkg-recofigure grub-pc" and following the prompts, when you get to the question about install devices select all of the drives, but *none* of the partitions. Select/unselect a device with space bar, continue with Enter.
<demkantor> Jordan_U do you mind a quick explanation how? in the dropbox folder I attached pics of gparted on both drives and terminal output
<xtbman> I downloaded a GUI program that is too big for my screen. There's no way to decrease the size of the program's height, so the bottom is cut off. Is there any way for me to zoom out or scroll further down? I tried changing the resolution, but I don't have an option that shows the whole program.
<Jordan_U> xtbman: Hold alt and drag with your mouse.
<keevitaja> hi, can somebody explain me these errors in the syslog http://pastebin.com/b7FEnKQX
<xtbman> Jordan_U: THANK YOU
<Jordan_U> xtbman: You're welcome.
<skinux> Does DontZap tool work with Trusty Trahl?
<k1l> skinux: that xserver restart is disabled on ubuntu
<linuxnoob> Hi I'm in intro to Linux using 10.04 and I'm stuck on a lab problem.
<skinux> So, there is no way to restart X using keyboard shortcut?
<Aegir> Aegir heeft verlaten (Aegir Quit)
<k1l> linuxnoob: are you sure on 10.04?
<k1l> !away > Aegir
<ubottu> Aegir, please see my private message
<linuxnoob> I've got it open on another pc
<k1l> linuxnoob: 14.04 is the actual release. 10.04 is out of date for the desktop
<skinux> I guess I could simply login to a second (shell) session, kill X, then startx
<k1l> linuxnoob: and root running irc is a bad idea, too :)
<linuxnoob> Yes I'm aware of that I'm just using it for class
<k1l> skinux: just logout. then the xserver gets restarted
<k1l> skinux: dont run startx on ubuntu. that will make trouble
<demkantor> Jordan_U I ran the command and followed prompts but now the terminal seems like... I don't know, nothing is happening and I can't OK any further
<nigh7m4r3> hello
<Jordan_U> demkantor: Please post a screenshot.
<nigh7m4r3> someone there?
<skinux> Sometimes the desktop gets frozen where I can move the mouse, but I can't do anything else.
<skinux> So, I can't logout when that happens.
<k1l> skinux: see if you can siwtch to konsole with ctrl+alt+f1
<nigh7m4r3> can anyone one tell me, with one GB of ram, what environment should I use?
<nigh7m4r3> i mean desktop env.
<demkantor> Jordan_U, never mind, as soon as I closed gparted it began to continue. I think I am good nowl
<mrgoodcat> nigh7m4r3: i have good luck with i3 with 2 gigs
<k1l> nigh7m4r3: try lubuntu
<mrgoodcat> nigh7m4r3: but i3 is tiling so it isn't for everyone
<nigh7m4r3> I have a i3 and 4GB ram
<nigh7m4r3> but in my netbook
<mrgoodcat> i3 window manager
<mrgoodcat> not cpu
<nigh7m4r3> i need a bit faster
<k1l> !lubuntu | nigh7m4r3
<ubottu> nigh7m4r3: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<nigh7m4r3> oh! :p
 * genii makes a note about changing !GNOME to !Unity at some point
<demkantor> thanks again Jordan_U , all appears to be working as it should now! you rock!
<Trudko> guys I am trying to do dual boot with windows 8 . Should I set booting to UEFI with secure boot OFF or to legacy with secure boot OFF?
<moza> Hello
<skinux> Yes, that works.
<moza> This is my third kernel panic tonight. I can't even get memtest to begin the first pass. It's a new RAM stick, as were the two or three previous ones i tried to add : Does that mean i need to change the motherboard?
<skinux> @jil
<k1l> Trudko: for me worked legacy bios boot
<skinux> @kil*
<skinux> Shit, I need to go.
<Trudko> hmm and should uefi without secure boot work too?
<Trudko> isnt secure boot the problem?
<k1l> skinux: then you can login there and see what is causing the load (with top or htop) or you kill the xserver with sudo lightdm restart
<Trudko> from what I see secure boot on could work with ubuntu\
<ikonia> it's a pointless discussion though in the current situation
<Jordan_U> Trudko: Ubuntu supports secure boot just fine.
<Trudko> cool so I dont have to deal with th?
<Trudko> with it
<Jordan_U> Trudko: Correct, just install Ubuntu normally.
<Trudko> awesome
<Trudko> I got bit consude by some articles on ubuntu website I guess that applied for older versions
<Trudko> I guess also fast boot is ok right?
<Trudko> fast startup
<ikonia> it's all based around shim - it's not a proper secure boot solution, but its the same solution other distributions are doing
<Trudko> anyway going to install it
<Jordan_U> Trudko: Fastboot often means "Initializing the keyboard before booting the OS takes to long, so we'll just skip that and not let you use the keyboard until an OS is booted". Suffice it to say, if you want to have a menu to choose between different operating systems at boot, being able to use the keyboard before an OS is booted is important :)
<Trudko> cool ok :)
<rek> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> rek: ?
<sudormrf> hey guys, I am working dhcpd and looking at the man page something isn't too clear to me.  the section about unknown-clients.  short of specifying hosts in the dhcpd.conf file, is there any other way for there to be a list of known clients?
<ikonia> what do you mean list of unknown-clients ?
<ikonia> unknown clients is a function for clients it can't identify
<Praxi> thanks Jordan_U let me check that
<Praxi> It does show up there
<Praxi> so my udev rule just isn't running
<sudormrf> ikonia, I am talking about the documentation.  it's in the man page.  I can't think of a way that there will be "known clients" other than specifying them in the dhcpd.conf file
<ikonia> sudormrf: clients can identify themselves many ways
<Jordan_U> Praxi: Try asking in #udev.
<milan> Nick Milanmpek
<sudormrf> ikonia, that doesn't really answer the question.
<ikonia> sudormrf: it does, it depends on how you/what you identify against
<ikonia> then the unknown-clients are whatever is left
<drognar> sudormrf: I think you're right
<Praxi> oh good call, thanks Jordan_U!  sometimes IRC surprises me with what channels are available
<Milanmpek> is anyone having "Black screen on boot" problem with ubuntu 14.04?
<artyom> Ваша убунта ГОВНО!!!
<sudormrf> ikonia, .....this is the be the primary DHCP/DNS server on the LAN.  I am tossing around the idea of having sort of guest network type thing setup.  But you haven't really answered the question.  I understand full well how networking works.
<sudormrf> ikonia, I appreciate the help
<sudormrf> drognar, what do you mean
<ikonia> if you just want a guest network, why are you bothering with identified clients ?
<Jordan_U> Praxi: You're welcome.
<sudormrf> ikonia, nm.  the man page answered it: An unknown client is simply a client that has no host declaration.
<sudormrf> ikonia, which is what I was assuming.
<drognar> sudormrf: If you don't specify the client in the config file, it's an unknown client. so for guest users etc.
<ikonia> an unknown client is a non-identified client, it's that simple
<sudormrf> drognar, thanks :).  that is what I had assumed, just wasn't sure if there was some other fancy thing that I could do.
<sudormrf> ikonia, incorrect.
<ikonia> but I don't see how that fits into a guest network
<drognar> ikonia: Example - regular staff, and visitors
<ikonia> sudormrf: I assure you it's not incorrect
<ikonia> drognar: that's a different type of identification, but no less valid
<sudormrf> ikonia, segmenting the network so that guest clients are on a different network.
<ikonia> sudormrf: right, but client identification is not going to match guests/non-guests
<sudormrf> ikonia, incorrect.
<ikonia> unless you start using grouping
<sudormrf> ikonia, if client = known client = not a guest.
<ikonia> sudormrf: it's not incorrect at all
<sudormrf> ikonia, if client = unknown client = guest.
<omar_> Hi all.
<artyom> Could you tell why this ubuntu is a stupid piece of shit, it is buggy a lot?
<ikonia> sudormrf: but that means you'll have to have individual host decleration
<ikonia> which is what I said tat the start and you said you didn't see any other way to do it
<ikonia> then I tried to explain there are many ways to identify clients,
<ikonia> and you stated "incorrect"
<sudormrf> ikonia, which is what I was asking from the get.  which I found the answer to.
<Player> Jordan_U, Sorry about the late response (I was away while it did the upgrade).  I just rebooted and did uname -r, it's using the 2.6.32-042stab084.20 kernel, I assume that's not the one we want so I'm going to just reformat once again.  Thanks for your help!
<ikonia> sudormrf: I said that at the very start
<omar_> Is there any other way to establish an infrastructure hotspot on my laptop other than the use of ap-hotspot(which I couldn't get to work with 14.04)?
<Trudko> Guys when installing ubuntu i left some free space so I have alocated 4gb and set it to swap and rest of it where ubuntu it self will be I set to ext 4 what should be mountaining point ? : /?
<sudormrf> ikonia, please re-read my question and responses to you.  I was asking if there were any other way to identify clients.
<sudormrf> ikonia, apparently there is a miscommunication here.  no worries, I think we are all sorted.
<ikonia> sudormrf: and I said "yes, many ways"
<sudormrf> ikonia, and here we go again.
<sudormrf> ikonia, ok, please provide an example of one of these ways so I can have a better feel for what you are talking about.
<ikonia> sudormrf: you're sorted, I can't be bothered with this
<drognar> having to manually configure entries for machines kind of defeats the point of dhcp
<sudormrf> ikonia, no need to be hostile.  but thanks.
<skinux> kil: Yes, I can access shell via ctrl+alt+f2...why did you ask?
<ikonia> you know better as you keep stating "incorrect" so you sort yourself out
<ikonia> sudormrf: I'm not being hostile, I'm telling you I can't be bothered
<andresvia> Hello guys and gals.
<sudormrf> drognar, I agree.
<ikonia> drognar: hence why I said "many ways" such as group, location, even speed of hitting different dhcp servers
<ikonia> key based, client id based
<ikonia> many ways
<ikonia> but i'm "incorrect"
<ikonia> so enjoy entering the entries manually
<Jordan_U> Player: You're welcome.
<andresvia> I'm trying to preseed a random hostname, but don't know how to do it, I have been trying with: "d-i preseed/early_command string debconf-set netcfg/get_hostname $(uuidgen)" on my preseed file, but is not working.
<sudormrf> ikonia, I asked you to elaborate.  you did not.
<ikonia> sudormrf: I've been told I'm incorrect twice by the person who doesn't know the answer (hence asking the question) so I can't be bothered
<andresvia> Also I have tried with "d-i preseed/early_command string debconf-set netcfg/get_hostname foo" , the installation completes automatically but the hostname remains "ubuntu".
<andresvia> But I need a dynamic hostname.
<sudormrf> ikonia, w/e.  thanks m8.
<omar_> Is there any other way to establish an infrastructure hotspot on my laptop other than the use of ap-hotspot(which I couldn't get to work with 14.04)?
<franco1> hi
<saiberz> lusers
<k1l> saiberz: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support
<hakim> i
<MrFrizz> ello?
<Voyage_> I am installing openhrm. it says do sudo chown -R nobody.nobody /home/user1/wpm-site/orangehrm
<Voyage_> I dont have a nobody:nobody
<ikonia> you need a non-interactive account
<Voyage_> like?
<ikonia> or if it's a website the owner of your webserver account
<ikonia> (I'm guessing it's the website owner based on the word "site" in the url
<ikonia> in the path sorry
<Voyage_> ikonia,  is this this correct nobody.nobody     or   nobody: nobody?
<ikonia> nobody:nobody
<Voyage_> $ sudo chown -R nobody:nobody /home/user1/wpm-site/orangehrm
<Voyage_> chown: invalid group: `nobody:nobody'
<Voyage_> http://www.orangehrm.com/installation-Linux.shtml
<ikonia> right, because it doesn't exist
<ikonia> that's why I said you either need a non-interactive account, or your website owner, if this is a website
<Voyage_> its a website that I am installing
<ikonia> so your website owner/group should be the chown user
<Voyage_> can I just make it chmod -R 777 ?
<ikonia> or just make it world read/executable
<ikonia> 777 is very bad
<Voyage_> then?
<ikonia> then what ?
<bluezone> is python3.4 in the repos?
<Voyage_> if 777 i sbad. what to use ikonia
<ikonia> exactly what I've told you
<Voyage_> k
<rantic> diddly doo
<rantic> bluezone: search for it and find out
<bluezone> rantic, i didn't find it
<bluezone> just confirming
<bluezone> seems all you guys have is 3.2...
<rantic> bluezone: Are you running 14.04?
<bluezone> it's not like 3.4 is a dev version haha
<bluezone> yes
<rantic> my installation came with 3.4
<rantic> i just checked
<rantic> that might explain why you couldn't find it, launch it with python3 not python
<bluezone> rantic, apt-get install python3 yields python3.2
<rantic> bluezone: I'm saying it is already installed on your system, open a terminal and type python3
<bluezone> rantic, yields python3.2, python3 is not installed by default afaik
<rantic> bluezone: odd... I've barely installed anything so I wonder what might have it installed it as a dependency
<eightythree> hi :)
<rantic> bluezone: Stupid question ... have you updated yet?
<bluezone> rantic, apt-get update? yes
<rantic> bluezone: you've run an upgrade as well?
<bluezone> hmm
<bluezone> maybe not
<ikonia> updates won't change the base python version
<aarobc> I need someone to test something for me
<aarobc> anyone have ffmpeg installed and bored?
<rantic> ikonia: I installed 14.04 2 days ago and I have only installed Xchat.. yet running pyhton3 yields version 3.4 for and 3.2 for him.
<ikonia> rantic: dpkg -l | grpe python
<rantic> ikonia: I've installed one application and run an upgrade through apt.. I'm curious
<ikonia> rantic: apt-cache policy python3
<ikonia> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ikonia> the base version is 3.4
<ikonia> in 14.04
<rantic> so unless bluezone somehow backported him ... he should have 3.4 out of the box?
<rantic> himself*
<ikonia> correct
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i suspect this probably isn't easy/possible, but is there any way of disabling the "OOM killer" (as i've heard it called in here) in 14.04? in previous versions of ubuntu i was able to play a lot of steam games without issue, but since upgrading it seems that it's killing a lot of games as they're trying to load :(
<ikonia> arthurfiggis: because you have out of memory errors
<rantic> bluezone: I'm not knowledgeable enough to help you beyond that ... Ubuntu 14.04 shipped with Python 3.4, something you've installed or configured may have downgraded your python base package OR ... lazily written an alias for python3 to point to a 3.2 install. Anyone a little more experienced have another idea?
<ikonia> fix that - not OOM
<djhsadja> I just got a laptop with windows 7. Is it possible to keep the windows partition, but install Xubuntu in a separate patiton and then have full disk encryption?
<rantic> djhsadja: The short story is yes ... truecrypt will do full disk encryption. This looks relevant: http://www.7tutorials.com/how-encrypt-your-system-drive-truecrypt-multi-boot-configuration
<Trudko> Guys I got error in cheese how do I get more details_
<arthurfiggis> ikonia: not sure i follow...if it's that i just need more memory (in general), would increasing the amount of allocated swap be a temporary solution until i can upgrade the actual ram in the machine?
<rantic> Trudko: By giving us more details
<ikonia> swap is not memory
<ikonia> arthurfiggis: are these native games or wine by any chance ?
<Trudko> rantic make no sense.. where can I get log or something?
<rantic> Trudko: What task are you doing that cheese throws an error, and what does it say
<arthurfiggis> ikonia: well no, it's not actual memory, it's just using some disk space as memory if i understand right :) they're native games as i understand, using the steam client installed from what i assume are the default repositories (i didn't add any special ones)
<arthurfiggis> i've never had much luck with wine so i haven't tried running steam under it recently
<bekks> arthurfiggis: It doesnt use disk space as memory. It swaps out memory to disk space.
<rantic> arthurfiggis: trying to use swap for something as intensive on memory operations as a game sounds ugly and slow
<ikonia> arthurfiggis: I think you'd benifit from finding out if they really are native linux games or being launched through wine, as OOMs are not uncommon in wine
<ikonia> (even when launched via steam)
<arthurfiggis> bekks: ahh, got it
<Yelu> djhsadja, I'm not sure. I'd make a full backup of my system image Windows 7 backup), fully encrypt the drive with truecrypt (new truecrypt bootloader will be installed) and *after* then install Xubuntu like you told us. - Important: Again, I have NOT done this yet!
<Trudko> rantic I open it nothing else and error is" There was error playing video from the webcam
<ikonia> arthurfiggis: how much ram do you actually have ?
<arthurfiggis> ikonia: sorry, i thought i mentioned that before :) 4GB total
<bluezone> something is REALLY screwed up with this install, sudo apt-get install python3-pip doesnt even find python3-pip
<ikonia> bluezone: is that even a valid package
<ikonia> !info python3-pip
<ubottu> python3-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer - Python 3 version of the package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1 (trusty), package size 78 kB, installed size 432 kB
<bluezone> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> bluezone: what happens when you run apt-get install python3-pip
<ikonia> arthurfiggis: so not a small ammount of ram,
<bluezone> sudo apt-get install python3-pip
<bluezone> oops
<bluezone> anyway it says it doesn't find the package
<ikonia> what's the exact error
<bluezone> maybe my PPAs are all screwed up, E: Unable to locate package python3-pip
<arthurfiggis> ikonia: i didn't think that it was :) it certainly didn't seem to be inadequate in previous versions of ubuntu...as of 14.04 it seems that anything that hogs a lot of RAM gets oom-killed :(
<ikonia> arthurfiggis: thats a good thing that it gets killed
<arthurfiggis> (virtualbox is another culprit that seemed to work well on the same system before)
<sudormrf> bluezone, have you tried enabling additional repos?
<ikonia> you shouldn't need additional repos
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<bluezone> i did, and i misled you guys before actually this is 12.04
<bluezone> and it's a virtual machine
<sudormrf> bluezone, try apt-cache search python3
<ikonia> ok, so there is your answer then
<sudormrf> bluezone, try apt-cache search python3 | grep pip
<compdoc> bluezone, omg no
<bluezone> ikonia, what?
<MDTech-us_MAN> can you guys expand a bit more on "outside of rndc, and running the daemon [BIND] manually, you'll need to incorporate any desired automated start/stop mechanisms as is appropriate for your operating system"
<ikonia> bluezone: it's 12.04 - that's why your python version is different than expected
<bluezone> ikonia, the problem is i can't install python3.4
<ikonia> MDTech-us_MAN: you'll need to manage the starting/stopping of the daemon
<bluezone> it's not found at all
<MDTech-us_MAN> the guys in #bind told me to "consult whatever community supports your operating system"
<bluezone> and i can't install pip3 at all either
<ikonia> 3.4 is in 14.04, 3.2 is in 12.04
<ikonia> bluezone: correct, it's not in 12.04
<sudormrf> bluezone, so this is a 12.04 install?
<bluezone> yeah
<bluezone> why would they do that?
<MDTech-us_MAN> ikonia, how...
<ikonia> bluezone: because that's the version the distro is built around
<ikonia> MDTech-us_MAN: shell scripts as an easy example
<ikonia> if you're not using rndc
<sudormrf> bluezone, http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-python-3-4-on-ubuntu-13-1012-1012-04-linux-mint-161413-and-elementary-os-0-2/
<bluezone> ikonia, but i should still be able to install a different version myself for my own purpose
<MDTech-us_MAN> i want to rehash BIND (compiled from source) but there is no such option
<ikonia> bluezone: not from official repos you shouldn't be
<ikonia> MDTech-us_MAN: what do you mean "no such option" ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> that is what got me her
<ikonia> what option are you looking for
<MDTech-us_MAN> I want to reload the config
<ikonia> MDTech-us_MAN: you're meant o use rndc, or write your own process to stop/start the daemon
<sudormrf> bluezone, try what was at that link, see if it will work for you
<bluezone> ok
<MDTech-us_MAN> oh, ok
<sudormrf> bluezone, also, this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6587507/how-to-install-pip-with-python-3
<ikonia> bluezone: I VERY strongly advise you not to use that link at all
<Beldar> sudormrf, You know PPA's are not supported here and frowned upon advising?
<sudormrf> Beldar, I didn't know that.
<bluezone> ikonia, how the hell am i supposed to distribute python3.4 scripts to users who are not on 14.04?
<ikonia> especially when it's changing a key system library
<ikonia> bluezone: you're not supposed to, or your supposed to build a safe package
<Beldar> sudormrf, Unless that is the only option is all.
<sudormrf> Beldar, noted :).
<Beldar> cool
<bluezone> ikonia, at the very least, i need the users to be able to install pip3!
<bluezone> otherwise how will they get all the scripts out there it doesn't make any sense
<ikonia> it makes perfect sense
<bluezone> so how do 12.04 users get python 3 modules then
<bluezone> ikonia, hello? :P
<k1l> !info python3 precise
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.3-0ubuntu1.2 (precise), package size 29 kB, installed size 206 kB
<sl33k_> What does M-A mean in GNU nano editor?
<sl33k_> Pressing alt - a does nothing
<sudormrf> aaaannnnddd another SSD just bit the dust
<k1l> sl33k_: ctrl+a?
<bluezone> sudormrf, garbage :P
<bluezone> sudormrf, did you lose anything?
<sudormrf> bluezone, wasn't my drive.  these micron drives are garbage.
<sl33k_> k1l: nope. it went to start of the line
<k1l> sl33k_: where does that list M-A ?
<daftykins> sudormrf: M500?
<sl33k_> k1l: as append to file.
<sl33k_> alt-a does the saving
<adamcunnington> Is there an easy way to get a file path?
<k1l> sl33k_: well, i dont understand what you really want to get to know. so see "man nano"
<adamcunnington> in windows you can copy the file path from my computer. There doesn't seem to be anything similar within nautilus which seems barmy
<k1l> adamcunnington: "pwd" lists your actual filepath
<adamcunnington> k1l: i'm not "in" a file
<sudormrf> daftykins, YOU AGAIN!??!?! :D c400
<daftykins> sudormrf: not encountered the C400 0o
<adamcunnington> and cd'ing to the directory in order to get the directory path seems a little redundant
<sudormrf> daftykins, lucky you.  these things are junk.
<daftykins> sudormrf: oh that's the name for the M4 - i've got some in some systems
<k1l> adamcunnington: you didnt tell about nautilius in the first place :)
<daftykins> sudormrf: i know them as Crucial branded though
<adamcunnington> k1l: well anyway that is simple
<sl33k_> will check it, k1l. Are the man pages an easy read for new and intermediate tux users?
<sudormrf> daftykins, interesting.   I have had more of these die on me than any other ssd
<ikonia> bluezone: sorry I was on the phone, what was your quesiton
<adamcunnington> k1l: but yea getting a full file path from nautilus would be incredibly useful
<adamcunnington> and i'm amazed ubuntu has got to 14.04 without that feature being majorly requested
<k1l> sl33k_: just give yourself a read. exit the man page with q
<bluezone> ikonia, how do people get python3 scripts in 12.04
<bluezone> say,  for e.g. developpers
<sudormrf> adamcunnington, ctrl + l ?
<ikonia> bluezone: distribute them how you see fit
<daftykins> adamcunnington: no offense, but i was unaware that people are that clueless about where files are that they need to copy and paste.
<k1l> adamcunnington: you can stop ranting in here about that. adress that to the gnome guys
<bluezone> they need pip3 afaik
<Blescither> is there a way to authenticate from ubuntu login screen to an active directory server?
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: ah perfect, thank you!
<sudormrf> adamcunnington, np.
<ikonia> although people should not need pip
<ikonia> bluezone: python3-setuptools I think
<k1l> adamcunnington: just tested: rightclick on the "file path button" in nautilus and select "copy"
<adamcunnington> daftykins: what the hell are you on about, what a ridiculously myopic statement to make
<ikonia> it should be packaged up via distribution packages
<k1l> adamcunnington: that copys the filepath to clipboard
<adamcunnington> k1l: thanks, that's very helpful too
<daftykins> adamcunnington: i fail to see why.
<ferbombo> hi
<sl33k_> k1l: good tip. I used to find myself lost on how to close commands. basics of vi are needed supposedly
<Tin_man> i've got Ubuntu 14.04, on 2 different computers.  i installed it on my wifes computer, has Windows vista, as a dual boot, but this is like watching snails go backwards, (Dell 4600, 3 gig memory, Intell graphics.)  ?????
<sl33k_> assuming man opens up vi editor docs
<arooni-mobile__> hey folks ; recently upgraded to ubutnu 14.04; but now i can't hear audio when i'm making a call.  i think the microphone isnt working what can i do now?
<k1l> adamcunnington: and i request you to drop that attitude. we are volunteers who try to help. your attitude does not suit in here.
<adamcunnington> daftykins: i'll break down some of the false assumptions you've made. 1 is that not knowing where every single file on your file system that you may ever need to access off hand. 2 is assuming that even if you did, it would somehow be quicker, less error prone or more convenient than being able to copy a file's location
<adamcunnington> daftykins: there are probably other dafty assumptions but i'm apalled enough at those 2!
<Beldar> oh geez a god complex, lol
<daftykins> adamcunnington: but you'd be in the CLI for anything serious you didn't know about off hand...
<adamcunnington> k1l: my apologies, i realise that but i'm not sure the personal attack from daftykins was particularly great either
<daftykins> Beldar: we can't save them all i guess :(
<Beldar> hehe
<k1l> daftykins: let it go
<adamcunnington> daftykins: and cd'ing + ls'ing 5 times is preferable to being able to copy a file's path that you have in front of you?
<daftykins> adamcunnington: i said no offence in it because i didn't mean it as a personal attack at all. i'm sorry that you feel that way
<daftykins> crikey, can't have an opinion on freenode D:
<daftykins> anyway, back on topic.
<adamcunnington> daftykins: that's not how human interaction / language works. You don't get to insert the word "no offence" before an offence to somehow nullify it
<adamcunnington> but sure, i'll agree with you on that one - back on topic.
<sudormrf> wee
 * sudormrf spins in a circle
<ikonia> please stop with the pointless comments
<Player> Does anyone know if running a VNC server at a higher resolution will use more resources?  (i.e. 1680x1050 vs. 1024x768)
<bluezone> probably
<bluezone> but it would be a marginal difference  i would think
<compdoc> bluezone, doesnt seem to
<arthurfiggis> bluezone: i'd say you're right...unless the screen resolution was massive anyway :)
<rohan> k1l: dude that was harsh -- adamcunnington didn't deserve that
<Player> ah ok thanks
<Player> I'll use higher res then, no reason to squint haha.
<bluezone> born to k1l ! ^_^
 * bluezone just j/k ^_^
<arthurfiggis> Player: might as well :) i used to run things with smaller font sizes, but now that i actually need glasses i tend to increase it until it's comfortable
<ikonia> not quite getting the "please stop with the pointless comments" request
<CornishPasty> rohan: Don't argue with the dictators!
<Player> arthurfiggis, luckily my vision's 20/20 but that's subject to change, and I also like it when things are big.  I have my IRC font at 14 bold.
<Blescither> is there a way to authenticate from ubuntu login screen to an active directory server?
<Tin_man> guess i'm on the wrong channel... :-) thanks
<rohan> ikonia: this feels more like kids being forced to play in a playground with mommies around to dictate every single thing -- why can't we just let people be? it's not as if he was doing something very wrong
<rohan> and the other guy was definitely a jerk, too
<_Trullo> lol, 14 bold :)
<ikonia> rohan: if you want to talk to the operator team about it, join #ubuntu-ops
<Corn1shPasty> Wow, was that really necessary?
<Tin_man> ok, i'll ask the same question, if you install Ubuntu along side windows, does it have a snail problem?
<Ben64> Tin_man: snail problem?
<OerHeks> Tin_man, what is a snail problem?
<Tin_man> slow as sin..
<sudormrf> Tin_man, shouldn't have any connection there
<sudormrf> Tin_man, if the system is slow to begin with it will still be slow.  may be faster with ubuntu as it would likely use less resources than windows.
<Tin_man> i've it on 2 different computer (full install full harddrive)
<Tin_man> no problem
<Tin_man> later all..
<euxneks> Blescither, you asked how to auth to your Active Directory server from ubuntu? I'm fairly certain there should be LDAP authentication using the SSSD to an active directory server. Let me see if I can find a link for you
<aarobc> ubuntu has issues with ffmpeg
<euxneks> Blescither, here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Enterprise/Authentication/sssd
<skinux> This is dumb...I've removed software and Ubuntu keeps saying I'm low on disk space.
<euxneks> skinux, there is a tool called  Disk Usage Analyzer
<daftykins> skinux: "df -h" show a full partition?
<euxneks> skinux, it shows you graphically what is taking up space on your HDD
<euxneks> skinux, takes a while to go through your system though
<euxneks> skinux, Disk Usage Analyzer should be located under 'System Tools'
<sudormrf> daftykins, isn't there another tool that starts with nc?
<Blescither> euxneks: thanks. so all i need to do is edit /etc/sssd/sssd.conf and insert the pertinent information such as the ad server?
<sudormrf> daftykins, I forgot what it is called
<sudormrf> ncmp
<sudormrf> ?
<daftykins> i'm not sure that that does what i'm after there
<euxneks> Blescither, yes, you might have to enable something on the AD server side though, as well
<euxneks> Blescither, the last time I had to play around with SSSD was a couple of years ago, but it should be pretty similar now
<sudormrf> daftykins, ncdu
<daftykins> sudormrf: yeah, don't think that'll just tell you at a glance instantaneously that a partition is full though.
<sudormrf> daftykins, it outputs similar info as disk utility.  can help to figure out what specific directory is using most of the space and and what not.  but if he/she is using a GUI disk utility is solid :D
<loove> IS THERE A WAY TO READ THE CONTENTS OF AN IP:PORT in command line?
<loove> sorry caps
<loove> like HTTP REQUEST
<daftykins> loove: a banner grab?
<daftykins> as in, open a connection to a socket and read the message?
<master> hollo
<master> i have a small problem with an ntfs disk
<sudormrf> loove, nmap?
<loove> curl 127.0.0.1:8333 will WORK?
<sudormrf> netcat?
<master> files i copy in ubuntu not there in w7
<Julinux> Please people
<master> hibernate is off
<Julinux> I need help
<euxneks> loove, telnet
<_2_Natalie> hi
<sudormrf> Julinux, what's going on?
<unstable> What software can I use to remote desktop onto a windows server?
<Julinux> I have the following scenario, a laptop with Ubuntu 4.14 with KVM Virtualizing another ubuntu 14:04 server, however I am unable to make a bridge for communication of two already set the configuration parameters in / etc / network / interfaces but I can not communication
<loove> euxneks: telnet in Ubuntu?
<sudormrf> unstable, remmina
<halphalp> ikonia: won't you tell me how long?
<daftykins> Julinux: #ubuntu-server
<euxneks> loove, yes it should be there
<BlackDalek> Does everyone's onscreen play/pause/>>/<< icons in Totem player now fill the whole screen?
<_2_Natalie> do u guys like soccer?
<halphalp> Screw this channel, it's run by egotists
<sudormrf> halphalp, that is no way to get help.  what is going on, friend?
<euxneks> hahaha wow
<loove> euxneks: well its not
<_2_Natalie> do u guys like soccer?
<daftykins> looks like a troll night, i'm out.
<master> ok can you direct me to a channel that could sort my ntfs MTF problem?
<euxneks> loove, oh sorry, let me find out where that is
<sudormrf> daftykins, how about OT? :D
<loove> _2_Natalie: sometimes
<sudormrf> loove, you can use nmap, netcat or telnet to do these things.  telnet should be built in to the CLI.
<_2_Natalie> how old are u
<_2_Natalie> can u guys join my soccer group......please
<k1l> !ot | _2_Natalie
<ubottu> _2_Natalie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_2_Natalie> :(
<_2_Natalie> oh I'm sorry
<master> can you see my msgs?
<euxneks> loove, sudo apt-get install telnet should work I think
<master> or am i talking alone
<k1l> master: yes, just ask
<master> ?
<master> i did
<Julinux> daftykins, My problem is not ubuntu server
<Julinux> daftykins, Is desktop
<Julinux> ¬¬
<master> and was completely ignored
<daftykins> Julinux: but it's more relevant to server tech.
<Julinux> daftykins, Not
<Julinux> daftykins, Is desktop
<master> i need a ntfs MFT debug
<bri> Hi room. Got myself into a bit of a partitions/boot situation and was hoping I could get some advice.
<sudormrf> bri, !ask
<k1l> master: just ask again in not to close time periods. maybe just no one at this time knows the right answer
<daftykins> Julinux: right... you are welcome to either try the advice by asking in another channel or you can wait here stubbornly.
<Julinux> daftykins, The problem is lack of communication from one desktop to the host machine and not the server
<sudormrf> Julinux, these are two VMs?
<master> ok can i get a direct vers a channel that speaks ntfs :)
<master> not #ntfs = dead
<Julinux> daftykins, Not
<Julinux> daftykins, Ubuntu Desktop >> KVM >> Ubuntu Server
<daftykins> Julinux: please stop highlighting me now
<loove> HOW can I SSH tunnel in my GOOGLE CHrome to my Ubuntu machine
<loove> are there settings I can use?
<Julinux> daftykins, why?
<bri> Ok so: I had a standard 2 partition (system, swap) 10.04 setup. Wanted to try another system, so I shrank system partition & moved it, made a second. Tried to reboot, now I can't login.
<sudormrf> loove, that may be out of scope for this channel.  if you have openssh-server installed on your ubuntu machine that is what you need to do on your Ubuntu side of things.
<quadHelix> Must I do anything to have cron jobs run?  I edited my cron via `crontab -e` and added 1 * * * * ls /var/www > /home/user/txt.  /home/user/txt does not have any info.
<loove> why is the mac book terminal so much powerful than the ubuntu one, and ubuntu does not copy it?
<bri> Additionally, the login screen is weird defaulty-looking scheme, not what it was before, and gives a Power Management error. Gparted shows free space on the partition, but "properties" for it shows 100% full.
<loove> WHY?
<loove> is it so hard to extend support for coppying/pasting selecting etc
<sudormrf> quadHelix, cron runs in a pretty terse environment.  you may need to be more explicit with your command
<loove> its 2014... HELLO?
<sudormrf> loove, have all of your issues with ubuntu been resolved?
<BlackDalek> Can anyone else replicate this bug? Open a video in Totem, in a window. Video can be paused/play/skip forward/back and NO icon overlay appears. Goto to full screen mode - still no overlay icon for play/pause etc. Now return to window mode. An overlay icon taking up half the window appears during play/pause. Go back to full screen, and a massive icon appears for play/pause/etc. The size of the icon is the size of the de
<BlackDalek> pth of the window in windowed mode OR if you go to full screen BEFORE the overlay icon fades from the window, it will expand to take up the entire screen in full screen mode.
<quadHelix> sudormrf (hehe like the name)  an LS command should run tho since it is internal?
<mitsu`> hello :) Is there a way to install php without suhosin? i've been tryin to use 'apt' but the repository includes php5-suhosin
<sudormrf> quadHelix, one would think.  try this "/bin/ls /var/www > /home/user/txt
<sudormrf> quadHelix, see if that works
<quadHelix> will do ty sudormrf
<ikonia> mitsu`: you need super user privileges to install it from the pakcage manager
<sudormrf> quadHelix, if that works your environment variables may need adjustment.  I personally have had strange issues with cron.
<mitsu`> i have 'sudo' privileges
<ikonia> mitsu`: then you just need to install php from the package maanger
<bri> Google-fu turned up stuff related to Windows, but I haven't used that here; used live CD to restore grub, that didn't help; possibly partition table issue, but really don't want to wipe all data to make a new one..
<mitsu`> ikonia: i do, but it automatically includes php5-suhosin which i don't want
<sudormrf> mitsu`, http://askubuntu.com/questions/270687/php-repository-without-suhosin
<ikonia> mitsu`: why ?
<ikonia> mitsu`: what's the name of the package you are actually installing
<mitsu`> ikonia: php5
<ikonia> mitsu`: so those packages are either dependencies or recommended additoinal packages
<ikonia> mitsu`: you could either remove the package you don't want post install, if it's not a dependency, or just "not use it" once it's installed
<mitsu`> ikonia: they are recommended packages
<ikonia> mitsu`: is there a reason you don't want it actually installed ?
<ikonia> is it causing a problem / risk ?
<mitsu`> it's causing a problem with a script i'm trying to run
<loove> da
<sudormrf> mitsu`, can you modify your script?
<dw1> bri: how did you try to restore grub? chroot?
<unstable> sudormrf: thanks for the tip, that's exactly what I want.
<ikonia> mitsu`: so you need to do the install without recommendations, only using dependencies
<imthenachoman> hey guys. need some help. i had ubuntu 13.04 (i think) on my machine before. i installed xubuntu 14.04 and it installed fine but i'm having intermitant freezing. i don't know what is going on. like the freezing even kills my downloads (through FF or wget). i know i said xubuntu but i thought maybe there are some core ubuntu things i can check?
<ikonia> mitsu`: I'm not sure if that's possible through the gui, but there is a flag in apt-get
<sudormrf> unstable, not sure what tip, but glad to hear it :).
<mitsu`> sudormrf: i have tried, but nothing is working. i asked the author of the script, he said that suhosin blocks the script
<mitsu`> ikonia: what flag would i use to stop it from installing php5-suhosin?
<bri> dwl yes, mounted various paths, chroot, installed grub, etc. No errors but didn't help either.
<ikonia> mitsu`: I think it's --no-recommends
<ikonia> ahh --no-install-recommends
<ikonia> just found it
<mitsu`> ikonia: ok, i will give it a shot thanks :)
<dw1> bri: so your ubuntu root changed partition id ?
<dw1> bri: sda2 or 3 instead of sda1 ?
<bri> dwl No, it remained sda1, but I did shrink it and move it to the right, and added sda3 before it where sda1 used to reside. (sda2 is swap)
<rick_swe> hi. can anyone give me some tip about video card drivers?
<sudormrf> rick_swe, I am sure we can give it a shot
<^v> how do i switch from the crappy GNOME 3 to MATE?
<sudormrf> ^v, have you installed MATE?
<^v> previous versions there was a button
<bri> dwl the Internet seems to suggest that gparted should have warned me about moving the start point of a system partition, but it didn't.. so I thought that might be the issue.. but it *does* boot, just refuses to login..
<^v> in the login screen
<dw1> bri: oh it boots, so why install grub?
<dw1> bri: refuses to login... what happens?
<^v> sudormrf, i cant find it in the software center
<dw1> bri: anything in the logs?
<sudormrf> ^v, I have no experience installing it myself, but http://www.itworld.com/software/412022/install-mate-18-desktop-ubuntu-1404
<bri> dwl (re: grub.. poor google-fu, brainless, etc) When I try to login, it basically just refreshes the screen. With an error notification about "power management, contact admin"
<dw1> bri: the defaulty-scheme may be because of the disk space thing
<dw1> bri: other things too
<rick_swe> i cannot find any good drivers for my video card. any tip? i got sapphire HD 7790
<bri> dwl Yeah it seems like the issue is there, from what I've read, but all the posted solutions don't seem to apply..
<master> hollo again
<sudormrf> rick_swe, that is a tough one.  have you tried this: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/auto-detect-tool
<master> whats a good partition type to swap files betwin win and ubuntu?
<rick_swe> hmm no i havent. i will check it out.
<sudormrf> rick_swe, GL.  let us know how it goes.
<k1l_> master: ntfs is fine
<bri> dwl So I'm trying to figure out what would cause a partition to think it's full when it isn't, most likely caused by the use of gparted..
<master> not for me
<k1l_> master: why?
<master> not working after i go back to win
<master> files not there and MFT scrambled
<k1l_> master: hmm. any errors on ubuntu with that ntfs partition?
<master> no
<rick_swe> give me a minute :) and i let you guys know
<master> in ubuntu all is fine
<master> iven if i restart
<master> even*
<k1l_> master: does win give any errors?
<dw1> bri: "ext3/4 reserve around 5% of the disk space for user root only, to allow Linux to boot even when users use up all their disk space."
<master> no
<jost> Hi! I'm setting up a 12.04 server right now, and would like to install and activate apparmor. I've installed the package "apparmor", but `aa-status` returns "apparmor module is not loaded" (even after a reboot). Do I need to add a boot option or something?
<dw1> bri: did you shrink it too much? :/
<k1l_> master: that setup should work.
<euxneks> master, maybe the name of the file is not recognized by windows as a valid name?
<master> just when i go in window files are missing and folders are inaccessible
<master> its a copy from another ntfs
<rick_swe> i checked sapphires website and i couldnt find the drivers there. but actually i found it on amds site :) hope it works! thanks for the help!
<quadHelix> sudormrf still nothing from cron.  it is ok, the live server is working, I just wanted to test some stuff before I pushed.
<master> its a backup
<euxneks> master, when you create a file on the NTFS partition from CLI, are there any errors?
<master> so no filename problem
<bri> bri ARGH 5%! 2gb is exactly 5% of the drive.. which gparted shows as unused, but nautilus shows as used. That must be it.
<master> in ubuntu?
<master> ill try
<dw1> bri: :)
<euxneks> master, yes, that's where the copy issue is occuring right?
<sudormrf> quadHelix, that stinks.  what are you trying to do with cron?
<quadHelix> cakephp application.
<quadHelix> well, cron will be an aid for the cakephp application
<bri> dwl So I do have to redo the partitions and allow it more space.. and hopefully won't get the same error. Didn't want to go there for fear of making it worse but seems the right thing to do next. Thanks so much dwl :)
<dw1> bri: g/l
<euxneks> master, also try the "cp" command with "-v", ala "cp -v <somefile> <ntfsdir>
<master> in progress
<sudormrf> quadHelix, I am not familiar with cakephp.  what precisely are you trying to have cron do?
<master> no isues
<master> cp went ok
<master> cp -v that is
<euxneks> master: you were able to copy to the NTFS partition?
<quadHelix> I am making a web app that communicates to two different databases.  The old junky one that was here when I started working, and the new nifty one that I replaced it with.  The cron syncs the 2 apps databases'
<master> yes
<euxneks> master: when you list the directory contents can you see that file in there?
<master> yes
<euxneks> can you see it from windows now or will that require a reboot?
<quadHelix> the script works from the command line, so it will work on the live server.  I was just hoping to get cron running to emulate the live environmenet
<quadHelix> environment too
<sudormrf> quadHelix, ah.  ok.  so how are you trying to call the script with cron?
<master> strange thing is i can do it again and is not asking for overwrite
<bri> While I'm here, quick follow-up question - if I'm going to be dual booting Ubuntu and Mint, should both partitions be flagged "boot" or just one?
<quadHelix> sudo /path/to/cake/app/ && Console/cake Myscript myfunction
<euxneks> master: does "mount" indicate that the directory you are copying into is the actual mounted drive as well?
<quadHelix> sudormrf: http://book.cakephp.org/2.0/en/console-and-shells/cron-jobs.html
<sudormrf> quadHelix, let me have a look.  sec.
<alesan> hey
<jakey2> hi is there a channel to discuss setting up a pbx or voip server?
<alesan> today Ubuntu installed some update and it ruined my firefox
<alesan> how can I put the tabs BELOW the URL bar?
<master> euxneks: i mounted manually and yes is the actual drive
<ikonia> alesan: need a plugin
<euxneks> master: just checking :)
<alesan> ikonia, I just want the tabs below the URL
<ikonia> alesan: yes, I read that, you need a plugin
<euxneks> jakey2, try #asterisk
<jakey2> thanks
<master> euxneks: np is weird is windows that makes a mess but hibernation is not active
<euxneks> jakey2, they might not be the right channel but they are telephone guys
<mitsu`> ikonia: it still installed suhosin patch
<sudormrf> quadHelix, could you give me the name of your script (or some generic name if you prefer)
<mitsu`> This server is protected with the Suhosin Patch 0.9.9.1
<dw1> bri: found this: "grub doesn't care about whether or not a partition has the boot-flag set. The dos-loader does - it checks the four primary partitions and makes sure that only one is 'active', then it transfers control to that partition. When you install grub on the /dev/sda mbr (ie grub will boot both windows and linux), then you dont need any active partitions at all!"
<ikonia> mitsu`: really, are you %100 sure it's not a dependency and just a recommendatin
<quadHelix> name = Cmsupload function = querystatus
<ikonia> mitsu`: ahh, it's a patch not a package ?
<mitsu`> ikonia: but it didn't install php5-suhosin
<jakey2> euxneks: thanks
<ikonia> !info php5-suhosin
<ubottu> Package php5-suhosin does not exist in trusty
<ikonia> mitsu`: there doens't look to be a php5-suhosin package
<ikonia> mitsu`: are you sure it's a pakcage and not a patch ?
<mitsu`> Recommended packages:
<mitsu`> php5-cli php5-suhosin
<mitsu`> that's what it gives me
<mitsu`> but it didn't install php5-suhosin
<sudormrf> quadHelix, it looks pretty straightforward, have you checked your $PATH?
<quadHelix> sudormrf yes :)  as i said, it works on live server with same commands.  It is my dev box here that does not want to run cron (12.04LTS)
<ikonia> mitsu`: could you do "apt-cache policy php5-suhosin" and pastebin the output please
<sudormrf> quadHelix, ah, I must have missed that, so the cron job works in production but not on the dev box.  production is what version of ubuntu?
<Yelu> alesan, https://services.addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/discovery/addon/fdgueux-tabs-on-bottom/
<quadHelix> production is actually RHEL
<bri> dwl huh, okay. sounds good. :)
<quadHelix> sudormrf production is redhat
<mitsu`> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/1KYQvdC7
<ikonia> mitsu`: you're using debian
<ikonia> mitsu`: not ubuntu
<mitsu`> i was told debian is the same ... was i miss informed?
<sudormrf> quadHelix, could be something different with the cron environment on RHEL.  Not too familiar with RHEL.
<ikonia> mitsu`: debian is not the same
<sudormrf> mitsu`, they are different.
<sudormrf> mitsu`, check out #debian
<mitsu`> gotcha
<quadHelix> sudormrf, agreed.  Thanks for your time!
<ikonia> mitsu`: take it to #debian channel, and explain you are trying ot use squeeze repos and explain your problem
<sudormrf> quadHelix, good luck :).
<mitsu`> ikonia: thank you
<alesan> thank's Yelu
<euxneks> master, sorry my client buggered up
<worldview> on my desk top I have ubuntu 12.10  I have multiple consoles and window open and would like to switch between them useing the keboard instead of haveing to grab the mount constantly do I use a script or is there a key combo already there if no key combo then could I get an outline for a script
<Yelu> alesan, one step further (if you want to) => https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=Classic+Theme+Restorer+&appver=29.0&platform=linux
<glisignoli> hello. where would i find info about fixing a broken package? it just needs an extra compile option.
<dw1> worldview: alt-tab
<k1l_> worldview: 12.10 is way out of date
<dw1> that too
<worldview> dwl: has anything changed all that much in newer versions
<dw1> worldview: yeah, newer versions are more likely to be officially supported :)
<dw1> worldview: get security updates, etc
<alesan> Yelu, if I install the "Classic Theme Restorer" plugin, should I uninstall the one you told me before?
<worldview> but phisicaly they the same
<worldview> basically
<binarydragon> Hello Ubuntu, I want the recommended requirements for 14.04.
<dw1> worldview: basically, but no more updates, which are pretty important, and you will get people declining to help you here
<sudormrf> binarydragon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<worldview> I see
<worldview> thanks
<dw1> worldview: youll have to do a bunch of updates to get to 14.04 which will be supported for 5 years
<k1l_> worldview: yes, the shortcuts and /or the handling changed
<Yelu> alesan, yes, I would.
<worldview> why
<k1l_> worldview: besides you dont even have a security fix for the heartbleed issue :/
<euxneks> k1l_, honestly that's probably old enough to not be affected
<dw1> worldview: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Table_of_versions
<worldview> what is the heart bleed issue and why should I care
<alesan> Yelu, I did, and I installed the classic theme restorer
<k1l_> oh wait. 12.10 did have that  but not the next ssl security issue after that
<alesan> but now the tabs are on top
<dw1> worldview: oh you have 1 more day of support left :D
<Yelu> alesan, there is an option to get it back into place.
<invitado_web> hola
<worldview> kll: why should should I care abouth the heart bleed isue
<invitado_web> necesito ayuda con lubuntu y una placa broadcom
<alesan> OK Yelu
<k1l_> worldview: because no secure connection is secure with that bug. if you login over https into a website that is not secure. to have that security patches support from ubuntu is the reason you want to use a ubuntu version that is supported.
<zykotick9> !es | invitado_web
<ubottu> invitado_web: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jost> How can I find out with which options my machine was actually booted?
<k1l_> worldview: if you dont want to switch every 6 month stick to the LTS releases like 14.04 is. they get 5 years support
<invitado_web> gracias ubottu
<zykotick9> jost: kernel you mean?  "cat /proc/cmdline"
<worldview> kll why is there a bug in the first place
<jost> zykotick9: thanks
<zykotick9> worldview: mistakes happen
<xangua> worldview: because software is writeen by humans and humans are not perfect
<worldview> should I return to microsoft then
<zykotick9> 'cause MS NEVER makes mistakes <- LOL
<dw1> worldview: wont you just ignore their security updates just the same? :)
<dw1> worldview: just upgrade to a supported version then you get updates
<k1l_> worldview: that openssl bug is not related to ubuntu. its a worldwide bug since nearly everywhere is openssl included.
<worldview> probably I gues I just dont see the revelece for a pc my pc mainly
<k1l_> worldview: its more likely that microsoft will not tell you that it has security issues while there are serious bugs well known.
<zykotick9> k1l_: strange situation where, those with older version where secure ;)
<dw1> worldview: well one relevence is people here wont help you with any problems if youre on an unsupported version
<k1l_> worldview: if you dont want a 12year old to hack your system because its that easy, you want to have a ubuntu version that still gets the bugfixes
<sudormrf> worldview, j/w, why don't you want to update?
<k1l_> zykotick9: some call it a feature ;p
<arooni-mobile> hey folks ; recently upgraded to ubutnu 14.04; but now i can't hear audio when i'm making a call.  i think the microphone isnt working what can i do now?
<zykotick9> k1l_: that's ONE feature i could do without ;)
<k1l_> arooni-mobile: make sure its not muted
<dw1> arooni-mobile: install and run pavucontrol.  could be some minor adjustment needed
<popey> worldview: they're talking about one specific bug, there are many such bugs. It's sensible, prudent advice to use a well supported (in terms of security updates) operating system, whatever one you choose.
<worldview> sudo its a pain and with the update I have to create new images  because I no longer have a pritien file system to setup
<sudormrf> worldview, why do you have to create new images? updating doesn't delete anything?
<dw1> worldview: load Software Updater and in the Options do "notify of new releases"
<dw1> worldview: you dont need to burn an image
<arooni-mobile> k1l_, dw1 ok i openede pavucontrol;;  but what do i do now
<master> ok is there a tool to check fro bad sectors on an unpartitioned  disk?
<dw1> arooni-mobile: try to get the input level thingy to move :)
<popey> master: badblocks?
<sudormrf> master, fsck
<worldview> I test software and am constanly eraseing my hard drive  and it is a pain to have to download fixes all the time
<arooni-mobile> dw1, ok its movinvg
<larrypg> cough, cough...not sure but it seems that a very subtle troll is happening
<sudormrf> worldview, so store the files on a network share?
<worldview> why cant anyone get it straite the first time
<sudormrf> larrypg, insert futurama picture here.
<popey> larrypg: +!
<popey> -shift
<sudormrf> larrypg, yeah, this is a troll.
<worldview> sudo or on anothe removable drive yes
<dw1> arooni-mobile: wait you cant hear audio... thats usually speakers not mic :)
<sudormrf> worldview, sure, why not.
<worldview> still a pain when reinstalling
<popey> I haven't re-installed for 2.5 years now.
<sudormrf> well stop reinstalling?
<arooni-mobile> dw1, yes speakers work fine;  microphone doesnt seem to work
<popey> I have owned this laptop for 2.5 years.
<popey> correlation
<sudormrf> I distro hop a lot, but I have never had to reinstall an OS.
<worldview> stop createing bugs
<worldview> and fixes
<popey> Each to their own.
<popey> worldview: stop finding them.
<sudormrf> popey, haha
<dw1> arooni-mobile: what program, skype?
<worldview> do it right the first time
<popey> I agree. Be perfect.
<sudormrf> worldview, do you have an issue that we can address here?  if not, please take this somewhere else.
<arooni-mobile> dw1, ye and google voice doesnt work
<dw1> worldview: that has never happened with any software sadly
<popey> We're moving away from support to general discussion, which takes place in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<worldview> ok sorry to have bothered u
<zykotick9> typing y and o is SO hard...
<sudormrf> zykotick9, must be a bug.  STOP CREATING BUGS! :P
<popey> You guys!
<zykotick9> sudormrf: ;)
<dw1> arooni-mobile: this and the comments might help http://www.unixmen.com/2012003-howto-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu/
<arooni-mobile> dw1, ok got sound working i think
<Dave-Maydew> I've got an issue with blurry text running Nvidia
<Dave-Maydew> Any idea's what can be causing it?
<cyborgcygnus> So some interesting info for you all. I've been trying to run this start.exe file from a training DVD with Wine & it kept bringing up a blank screen where the interactive menu for the dvd should be. I opened the start.exe with thunar & it somehow just ran.
<larrypg> Dave-Maydew, just curious are you running at the monitors native resolution?
<Dave-Maydew> Yes, both native res
<Dave-Maydew> it's only since the last update
<Dave-Maydew> before that all was fine
<Dave-Maydew> I
<larrypg> Dave-Maydew, just asking a couple more questions - is this a laptop?
<Dave-Maydew> No desktop
<larrypg> Dave-Maydew, scratch the next question:)
<Dave-Maydew> I'm sight impaired, and thought it was me, till I got my Dad to confirm the issue
<master> what would your estimate be of how long it will take badblocks to check a 4TB disk
<master> 0.5% in 126 s
<Dave-Maydew> so 0.5% in 2mins
<Dave-Maydew> 1% in 4
<Dave-Maydew> 2 in 8
<Dave-Maydew> OMG hours
<master> 7 hours
<Dave-Maydew> Yup
<master> if is constant
<Dave-Maydew> that's true
<master> thats fast for a 4TB
<master> i got 1% at 4:12
<Dave-Maydew> it's 00:32 now
<Dave-Maydew> now make that 00:34
<larrypg> days
<Dave-Maydew> ah, keep forgetting others are around the globe lol
<xX99oddXx> Hey does anyone know how to fix this error?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7470453/
<zykotick9> xX99oddXx: that doesn't look like an error to me?
<zykotick9> xX99oddXx: sorry, i didn't scroll right enough...
<zykotick9> paste.ubuntu.com FAIL
<xX99oddXx> ik
<xX99oddXx> having issues cant connect to my server via ssh atm
<xX99oddXx> lol
<xX99oddXx> the copying is terrible in this console thing
<master> kk gn and gl and bbbbyyyyyyyeeee
<zykotick9> xX99oddXx: that 17 not upgraded scares me a bit.  consider running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then try again?
<evset> ping
<zykotick9> evset: pong
<bommbo> lol, guys... this is BSD ot GNU/Linux? >> http://www.archbsd.net
<zykotick9> bommbo: ? it's not ubuntu that's for sure... try ##linux perhaps?
<xX99oddXx> zykotick9: it has the same error
<zykotick9> xX99oddXx: :(  i have NO idea then, is "apt-cache policy openssh-server" saying it's coming from ubuntu?
<xX99oddXx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7470518/
<zykotick9> xX99oddXx: ah, that show SSH server already installed?
<xX99oddXx> That was after I apt-get install openssh-server it returned the error
<zykotick9> xX99oddXx: fyi, you might want to try pastebinit (which has an option to paste to paste.ubuntu.com), maybe it'll present better then what you're doing now?
<xX99oddXx> k
<zykotick9> xX99oddXx: but good luck, i have no idea what's going wrong right now...
<xX99oddXx> ok
#ubuntu 2014-05-16
<Guest18511> hi
<Guest18511> hello
<fbsd> hi
<hunt> hey guys
<hunt> im installing ubuntu on a fresh ssd
<hunt> i have 8gb of ram
<hunt> how should i partition it?
<ikonia> how ever suits your needs best
<hunt> im not totally clear on whats neccesarry
<ikonia> think about where you will use data and size it approptiatel
<hunt> im not duel bootoing
<hunt> im just trying to give ubuntu enough space to work
<hunt> i dont realy know what partitions i need for that
<ikonia> ok, so the two main areas are / and /home
<hunt> if i need a swap etc.
<ikonia> swap can always help
<hunt> how big a swap should i make?
<ikonia> so you could do / /home swap or you could just do / and swap or as granular as you want
<ikonia> up to you really, depends on a few things
<ikonia> if you want to use suspend/hibernate it must be at least as much as your ram
<ikonia> if you don't want to use that, then you can make it much smaller
<hunt> why does /home need to be a seperate partition? isnt home just a folder?
<ikonia> it doesn't need to be, it's one option
<hunt> so i should make my swap 8gb if i want to sleep/hibernate... for an indefinite duration?
<ikonia> if you're new to ubuntu making 1 big partition for everytihng apart from swap can be a good introduction
<ikonia> hunt: if you want to hibernate, it needs to be as big as your ram at least
<hunt> im not new to ubuntu (afaik) i am however not expert at setting up computers
<hunt> is there a reason to make it bigger?
<k1l_> hunt: seperate /home is pretty handy for reinstalling or other system related issues. keeps your user data away
<ikonia> ok, so if you're not new to ubuntu you should have a baisc idea to lay out the disk
<ikonia> or an idea of how to manage the disk
<hunt> i dont really know at what point im not new, but ive never managed my own hardware/fresh installations
<ikonia> ok, so you're new to ubuntu then
<hunt> haha ok
<k1l_> hunt: if you want hibernation you need swap. with enough ram you might not need swap besides hibernation. if so make swap equal ram
<hunt> ok i think i have 16gb or 8gb, ill just make a 16gb swap for safety
<ikonia> that would be a huge waste
<ikonia> there is zero reason for 16GB
<hunt> if i have 16gb of ram
<ikonia> sorry, I thought you said you had 8GB
<k1l_> i got 30GB / and rest /home. no swap.  would make / to 20Gb on next install
<hunt> im fairly sure i have 16 gb
<hunt> oh so / is just system shit?
<hunt> like the basic libs and whatnot?
<ikonia> 01:18 < hunt> i have 8gb of ram
<ikonia> you said you had 8GB
<hunt> yea i know i think i spoke in error, my bad
<ikonia> hunt: tone down the lanuage, there is no need for it and it's not welcome
<hunt> huh?
<ikonia> hunt: please don't swear
<hunt> oh sorry i didnt even notice, ill avoid it
<ikonia> thank you
<hunt> i had thought that if i was installing things with sudo they were installed to a / library somewhere
<hunt> is that false?
<BreakmanX> Anyone got an external display working with an Alienware M14xR1?
<ikonia> hunt: packages are installed all ove rthe file system
<ikonia> hunt: multiple directories
<hunt> im worried that if i allocate too little to / then ill havae to stop installing stuff at some point
<ikonia> hunt: how much have you allocated to / ?
<hunt> none yet i havent committed any partitions
<ikonia> hunt: how much do you want to allocate ?
<wolfy1339> what package provides aclocal in 14.04
<hunt> well i dont know, id ideally like to be able to operate accross all drives as if they all had the same space
<ikonia> all drives ?
<ikonia> you said 1 drive earlier ???
<hunt> sorry all file systems
<hunt> my bad
<hunt> i mean between / and /home and / whatever else
<ikonia> hunt: you sound like it maybe worth while just allocating / and swap on 2 seperate partitions
<ikonia> hunt: seeing how you get on, you can always change it at your next install from the lessons you have learnt
<hunt> thats a nice way of looking at it
<hunt> ok, so im giving 16gb to swap and the rest goes to /
<hunt> anything else i need for ubuntu?
<mamece2> hello.  I need help with the dd
<ikonia> hunt: make %101 sure you have 16GB of ram
<Bashing-om> !aclocal
<hunt> how would i even do that without opening up my comp again
<hunt> eh fuck it ill open it up
<ikonia> hunt: control your language !
<ikonia> I wo'nt ask again
<ikonia> there is zero need to talk like that
<hunt> oh no im sorry again
<Chaser> wolfy1339: automake
<hunt> its really not intentional
<mamece2> i did a mistake using dd. i put the wrong partition after of
<Jordan_U> mamece2: You may have permanently lost all of the data on that partition then :( I assume you're now trying to recover what you can?
<mamece2> Jordan_U: I hit ctrl+c and just 400 MB were affected
<mamece2> Jordan_U: How can i recover whats left
<Jordan_U> mamece2: How important is the data? If it's very important then the first thing I would do is to make a full image backup of current contents of the partition.
<mamece2> Jordan_U: some data is important. I praying only the music is gone. I want to recover the pictures folders. I have an external 750 GB hd, it had a ntfs partition. I dd from my internal hd to the external. i cancel at 400 MB
<CarlFK> mamece2: here is some good reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Extract_individual_files_from_recovered_image
<glisignoli> Raised a bug for libvirt... this is going to be interesting
<Guest12111> you can do that with two drives and trinity rescue kit thats free
<Bashing-om> mamece2: In addition: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery ...
<mamece2> CarlFK: Bashing-om  tyvm im reading!
<Bashing-om> mamece2: : ) .. good luck !
<papibe> Hi all
<UbuNoob> question How do you tell your video drivers are uptodate and using the right ones 12.04 lts
<Jordan_U> mamece2: ext4 creates backup superblocks, fsck.ext4 with the appropriate -B option (to point to the backup superblock) may be able to recover most of the filesystem.
<papibe> I installed upstream kernel, but it does not appear on the grub menu. Anybody could give me directions besides the ones found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ikonia> Jordan_U: will that work as the pointers will be gone
<Bashing-om> papibe: Fancy meeting you here . Hello !
<papibe> hi Bashing-om
<papibe> kernel bug
<papibe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1319630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319630 in linux (Ubuntu) "85% performance hit in iwlwifi from 12.04 to 14.04" [High,Incomplete]
<papibe> trying to install an upstream kernel
<ilan_> hey guys, how i use the MS office 2013 with wine?
<Jordan_U> ikonia: You mean will not? Is most of ext4's metadata stored early in the filesystem?
<mamece2> Jordan_U: i am reading about damaged hd. my hd is not damaged, it was just partially overwritten. what do u think its the best tool for mysituation?
<ikonia> why do you want the upstream kernel ?
<ikonia> Jordan_U: yes, bad wording
<ikonia> Jordan_U:as in "I don't expect that to work"
<papibe> ikonia: Hi. thanks for your interest. Because of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1319630
<ikonia> papibe: is this your bug ?
<papibe> indeed it is, ikonia
<hunt> how do i decide if i want my swap partition to be primary or logical?
<ikonia> hunt: you're only using 2 partitions, so just make 2 primary ones
<hunt> ok thanks ikonia
<ikonia> papibe: so what's the actual problem you want help with ?
<hunt> for my storage space on an ssd, EXT4 or XFS or something else?
<ikonia> hunt: just use ext4
<papibe> ikonia: I folllowed the instuction here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds. The packages installed OK, But I can't boot into the new kernel. It does not appear on the grub menu.
<ikonia> that is the default
<hunt> ok thanks ikonia
<ikonia> papibe: check if the package is installed
<hunt> does encrypting my home folder slow things down much?
<ikonia> hunt: do you have data that needs encyption ?
<papibe> ikonia: thanks for the idea. it is. update grub finds the kernel, and says it updates /boot/grub/menu.lst, but there's option for it after I reboot.
<rww> not on a normal computer, no
<ikonia> as in REALLY needs encypting
<hunt> nope not at all
<hunt> cool so not encrypting
<ikonia> hunt: then don't do it
<Beldar> papibe, menu.lst is grub legacy
<ikonia> papibe: visually look at menu.lst
<ikonia> but as grub2 doesn't use menu.lst I'm confused
<ikonia> it shouldn't be looking at menu.lst
<Bashing-om> hunt: encryption is a layer that in difficult times can not be overcome. Think carefully, do you really need encryption ?
<ikonia> he's already says he doesn't and won't use it
<Deihmos_> is there no way to change the folder covers from brown?
<Deihmos_> color
<papibe> Beldar: ikonia  I did. It's there. how should I tell grub to update /boot/grub/grub.cfg, then?
<ikonia> papibe: you have a menu.lst file that is not a symlink to grub.cfg ?
<Beldar> papibe, If it is telling you menu.lst than you probably did not finish the legacy to grub2 upgrade, this a OS that has been upgraded for awhile?
<Beldar> just a guess
<mamece2> Jordan_U: I have a question. Now my external hd says it has a little ext4 partition (the one who was copied) and the rest its just unallocated. Will foremost recover files from the unallocated partition?
<papibe> Beldar: it is 14.04 recently installed and upgraded. trying to install upstream kernel 3.15
<zykotick9> ikonia: nor should you... those are different files aren't they?
<ikonia> zykotick9: they are, one is dead one is not, but there have been legacy links in the past
<ikonia> zykotick9: so if there was a link there now, I wouldn't break down with shock
<papibe> ikonia: yes. there are 2 different files. one a config file, and the other sort of a script.
<Deihmos_> how do you change system colors? ALl i see is changing the desktop background
<ikonia> a script ?
<papibe> ikonia: Beldar grub (GNU GRUB 0.97), is that the correct grub version for 14.04?
<ikonia> that's legacy
<hunt> this is super weird, ubuntu apparently just installed into my samsung 840 evo, but my motherboard doesnt seem to be seeing it when it starts
<ikonia> hunt: seeing what ?
<hunt> the drive which i partitioned and installed ubuntu onto
<ikonia> hunt: it doesn't see the disk at all, or just ubuntu
<Beldar> papibe, Not saying you should do this, but if it were me I would purge all grub and install grub 2 just to be sure, but I suspect this may be a understanding grub issue.
<hunt> i dont know, in bios its not a boot option
<ikonia> hunt: then you have a hardware problem
<ikonia> hunt: if your bios can't boot from that disk - you need to fix that
<papibe> ikonia: Beldar thanks. That sound like a good start. I'll do that. Be back in a few mins.
<hunt> do you have any clue why that could be?
<hunt> youre saying the ssd is broken or theres a compatibility issue?
<ikonia> hunt: I don't know your hardware at all, try ##hardware
<hunt> ok thanks
<ikonia> hunt: I have no idea, but if it's not showing up in the bios - that is not ubuntu's fault, that is hardware
<mamece2>  I have a question. Now my external hd says it has a little ext4 partition (the one who was copied) and the rest its just unallocated. Will foremost recover files from the unallocated partition? have I lost the partition table?
<ikonia> mamece2: my opinion - your data is gone
<mamece2> ikonia: I dont think so. I think its just partially gone. the dd destination is a 750 gb hd and the source is a 160 gb hd
<ikonia> mamece2: good luck then
<Bashing-om> hunt: UEFI on the motherboard ? .. might take a look at the hard disk and see what is. -> sudo parted -l <- .
<morph__> hey guys
<botch> I was in here a few days ago and was told if I had a question to do a ! or something  ... help?
<morph__> how can i use rsync to back up one server to another via command line
<ikonia> botch: just ask
<zykotick9> botch: just ask your question.  all on one line, with details.
<oro> morph__, have look at duplicity
<mamece2> in GNU parted when i type rescue,  how can i put the start?
<morph__> ok thank you will look now
<botch> I've upgraded my mums computer to 14.04 twice now and both times the screen scrambles shortly after booting to the login screen
<botch> I'm seriously considering Windows again solely for the fact that my mum would have a working computer.
<botch> Any thoughts or suggestions?
<Beldar> botch, Twice? this a cloned OS?
<SonikkuAmerica> Deihmos_: What's your problem?
<Deihmos_> how do you change system colors? All i see is a way to  change  the desktop background
<Beldar> honestly threating to use ms is a waste of time
<botch> It was an Emachine that had started both times through upgrading from 10.04 through to 14.04.
<botch> I only have a cd from the Linux bible that has that image
<SonikkuAmerica> Deihmos_: The color profile?
<Bashing-om> botch: Maybe a graphics driver. Boot parameter "nomodeset - for Nvidia and ATI cards ->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 ; then from Additional Drivers utility, install the recommneded driver.
<Beldar> botch, why not just install 14.04, the official lts is in july.
<botch> As someone who comes from a Windows XP environment, I don't know terminal ...well some
<SonikkuAmerica> s/lts/first point release of the LTS/
<botch> Also, the time from the moment the login screen comes up till it scrambles is about 5 seconds give or take.
<botch> I can't load anything.
<mamece2> if i have a 750 Gb hd, where would you put the start and the end and parted rescue???
<SonikkuAmerica> botch: When you see GRUB load up hit E, go down to the line that says "linux /vmlinuz ...", move all the way to the end and tack "nomodeset" onto that and hit F10
<Deihmos_> the clors of icons , folders etc. I am not a fan of brown
<botch> I'm not sure what the GRUB screen is however I have seen it in years past.  Is it during the logo part when its booting?
<does> I am running ubuntu 12.04.I have a microphone that is showing up as stereo,but  it only has one  channel. How do I change it to mono?
<__valeriy> oh hey guys
<hunt> ok guys
<hunt> so i went over to hardware to try and get these partitions visible to my computer
<Bashing-om> botch: Cold boot ubuntu, as soon as the bios screen clears, depress and hold the right shift key -> grub boot menu should appear.
<hunt> and they told me that im using UEFI, which means i need something special that may be involved with a /boot partition
<Beldar> Deihmos_, Helps to identify the desktop at the least, the release does not hurt either.
<hunt> does anyone know how i should be partitioning this ssd for UEFI?
<hunt> and which partition i install ubuntu on?
<morph__> oro should i use duplicity full
<morph__> ?
<xangua> Deihmos_: pretty sure the icons are orange and you can add any icon theme you like gnome-look.org
<__valeriy> I have this bluetooth headset and it work kinda strange in last ubuntu 14.04. It pairs correctly, but the sound is awful, like i start playing music and it gags, then speeds up, slows down, and only then start to sound fine. I thought it's a inux generic problem, but Fedora 20 was working perfect. Any advice on how to fix the work of bluetooth headset in ubuntu?
<__valeriy> Please, use my nick, if you can answer my question
<Bashing-om> hunt: I say again, You may have ubuntu installed, and only a boot issue presently, to look at what is -> sudo parted -l <-..
<oro> morph__ what do u mean by full?
<oro> i think yes, btw
<hunt> i cant boot into ubuntu though Bashing-om
<oro> it must be the package name
<hunt> you meaen from try ubuntu?\
<morph__> oro when u type man duplicity
<morph__> full is an option
<morph__> i dont have much time to do this back up
<morph__> i jsut found out this server is expiring in a fe whrs
<morph__> i need to get EVERYTHIGN off of it
<Bashing-om> hunt: From the livDVD ( or whatver you used to install ) // may have to tailor 'parted' to see sda .. not real sure about that requirement though.
<does> How do i do that?
<hunt> Bashing-om im not sure i follow what you mean, are you saying leave ubuntu installed, and run that command from my installer?
<Czeko> Is anyone available to help me with a virtualbox issue I'm having? It involved the liveCD found in the book Hacking: the art of exploitation 2nd edition
<hunt> im trying to follow this: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/02/05/gpt-disk-partitioning-guide-for-ubuntu-13-10-on-a-pc-with-uefi-firmware/ but theres no option for EFI boot partition... is ubuntu just not going to work for me?
<mamece2> if you had a 750 Gb hd, where would you put the start and the end and parted rescue???
<Beldar> hunt, boot the live and run the command
<mamece2> cant locate the partition table in the 750 GB hd
<zykotick9> Czeko: try #vbox
<Czeko> alright, thanks
<Bashing-om> hunt: Yeah, from the liveDVD, you can see what the partitioning is on the installed system. - may have to so some tweaking .. UEFI is way out of my experience, others will have to jump in here to help get the boot code properly installed, if the partitions are there.
<hunt> oh man this is such a mess, i didnt think it would be so hard to install on a fresh ssd T_T
<needathneed> @seek mindy kaling
<Bashing-om> hunt: UEFI, waht can we say ? ..
<Bashing-om> what
<morph__> msg oro u here?
<Deihmos_> xangua, not what i was looking for but thanks. i guess there is no built in way to change the colors.
<anton02> how do you check what time it was when your computer last went to sleep?
<hunt> ok so heres the main problem im having
<hunt> when i try and select my partitions
<hunt> in the graphical set up
<hunt> theres no efi related options
<botch> I accessed GRUB and I think I arrowed down to far and it started running memory tests
<botch> Now the system wont boot
<UbuNoob> video driver question 12.04 lts intel graphics 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Beldar> hunt, You will not get far here not following instructions, especially on key issue like msdos or uefi, I wont help without confirmed info, many others wont either.
<botch> Whoops got back into GRUB........
<hunt> sorry i dont understand what instructions i didnt follow beldar, i ran sudo parted -1 and appeared to just get help info
<hunt> belfar what info are you looking for?
<morph__> anyone here use duplicity
<morph__>  id like to use it, but if i gotta use rsync i will i just dunno how -- i need to back up all the data on one server to another
<Beldar> hunt, that is sudo parted -l  l is a small L  tell us when you have an error.
<botch> side question for a noobie ... what is GRUB and how would I add something to it?
<hunt> yea i do have errors, but not on the drive im installing onto, only on /dev/sda, which is running windows. im tryingt to install to /dev/sdb @Beldar
<Beldar> hunt, I'm not particularly trying to help other than to point out that your ignoring key instructions, and now we know any errors may not be shared with us.
<somsip> !grub | botch
<ubottu> botch: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hunt> my mistake, i didnt understand the significance of that command, if anyone is capable of helping me get ubuntu booting on an ssd connected via uefi, that would be very very helpful
<botch> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<botch> <SonikkuAmerica> ... I didn't see but four lines in GRUB, *Ubuntu ... then ... Advanced options for Ubuntu ... then ... two memory test options
<SonikkuAmerica> botch: Highlight the "Ubuntu" line and press E
<SonikkuAmerica> (not ENTER)
<hunt> ok question
<hunt> if im making a boot partition
<hunt> in /boot/efi
<Bashing-om> hunt: ->sudo parted -l | pastebinit <- do that from the liveDVD, and relay the given url back to us - shows us what the partitioning is on the system.
<hunt> how big should i make it
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: is that going to work?  do you need to use tee for that?  <- i'm certainly NOT sure.
<botch> Got it.  Got into the purple editor screen and added nomodeset at the very end, then pressed enter....
<Bashing-om> hunt: If you have started the installer in UEFI mode, the installet 'should' make the boot partition.
<hunt> i have no idea how to do that
<botch> It then said nomodeset not found ... now it rebooted to the login screen
<hunt> im using a usb
<hunt> also im installing pastebinit
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Tested 1st, works for me .
<Beldar> brand new ssd may have no partition table or a msdos, I doubt it has  gpt
<hunt> Bashing-om is it possible with a usb?
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: all good then!  sorry.
<Bashing-om> hunt: Yeah .. liveUSB is good.
<jcstarken> Video driver issue The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jcstarken>  xserver-xorg-video-intel : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11
<jcstarken>                             Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
<jcstarken> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<botch> I logged in and just have the wall paper now....But on the plus side it hasn't scrambled.
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Hey, always good to have my back watched ! .. I do err big time - sometimes - .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: ;)  don't we all?
<hunt> Bashing-om: is there a trick to starting in uefi mode?
<Bashing-om> hunt: Like advised, I have zero direct experience with UEFI.
<botch> Oh, wall paper and the mouse curser...nothing else...
<hunt> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/7470771
<hunt> that is not the drive i want to install to though
<Verax> hi ! i have a question. i run on dual boot (win7/ubun13.10) and i want to instal an other distrib. How i can know if during the intalation i write on the others distrib ? thanks :)
<Bashing-om> hunt: Look'n at /7470771 .
<botch> ....cant really type about this Ubuntu 14 at the moment without cursing.  Will remove it from the monitor and earmark it for Windows.
<hunt> bashing-om: thats not the drive im seeking to install on however
<jcstarken> botch: why not 12.04lts
<Beldar> Verax, You need to manually install, or have an unallocated space for the install that the installer sees.
<Bashing-om> hunt: Disk /dev/sda -> Partition Table: gpt ; Disk /dev/sdb: 500GB -> Partition Table: msdos // do not think ya want to mix UEFI and bios 9msdos) partition types ..
<Beldar> bingo
<hunt> so do i need to make a gpt partition table for sdb?
<botch> I might give it a try but I'm fucking pissed at it right now.
<hunt> is that my problem?
<hunt> bashing-om
<Verax> Beldar : ok, with " manualy " you  mean use grub2 ?
<IdleOne> botch: frustration is understandable but please keep the language clean
<Beldar> Verax, No manually means using the something else option in the install gui and manually installing, IE making the partition('s) and setting the mount point.
<hunt> do i need to make a partition for "reserved bios boot area"? and how large should it be?
<Bashing-om> well, yes and no, Do not know the full story yet . Can you now boot Windows ? what is on sda ? show us -> sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print <- .
<hunt> sda is windows and can be booted bashin-om :)
<Verax> beldar : ok thanks i will try this
<Beldar> Verax, If you want to do this with help from here, giving us a screenshot of gparted or a list of the HD from the command line would help.
<zykotick9> hunt: fyi, if you are using an irc client, you can use TAB to autocomplete nicks vs. typing them out.
<hunt> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/7470802
<hunt> Bashing-om: sda is windows, and can boot
<Verax> beldar : ok i will :)
<Beldar> Verax, There are limitations in types of partitions and how many so be aware, if you do something to break this you can have a nice new doorstop.
<Beldar> just a fair warning is all
<zykotick9> Beldar: well ms-dos partition tables have a small limit.  GPT not so much ;)
<hunt> shouhld "reserved bios boot area" be logical or primary?
<Beldar> zykotick9, True, however we know of neither here, and a bit of lingo explained, that makes me a bit worried is all.
<Bashing-om> hunt: Depending on what you realy want to do, Might I suggest the easy way out, boot up the system in UEFI mode - ubuntu fully supports it - with the liveUSB and let the install wizard take care of doing the install. choose the option "erase disk and install ubuntu" just make tripley sure that you point the installer to 'sdb'. Else -, Well UEFI is new to a bunch of us, Some are familiar - however.
<zykotick9> Beldar: doesn't UEFI assume GPT?  <- i wouldn't know for sure, as i'll never own a UEFI computer.
<hunt> Bashing-om: i would love to do that but im really not sure how to boot in uefi mode
<Bashing-om> hunt: Here is the bad news, each and every manufacturer does it different. There is no standard to this time. Read the manual ( not a good thing to say, all we can do).
<arthurfiggis> zykotick9: i wish i had known about uefi at the time i bought my last pc, it was a rather unpleasant surprise to "upgrade" from a core 2 duo that -would- boot freebsd to a quad core i3-based system that -wouldn't- :( luckily ubuntu runs great on it
<Beldar> zykotick9, Oem wise yes, I have not had one either, but we have set people up on uefi computers with msdos mbr boot, depends on what they want if I try to help, I'm not up in any depth on the uefi boot though.
<hunt> bashing-om: for my mb? i can do that, thanks for all the help
<Ubunteur> hi
<Beldar> zykotick9, Heh, I just want to know what it before I touch it myself. ;)
<zykotick9> Beldar: UEFI should "die in a fire" IMO ;)  but using ms-dos partitions is crazyness IMO.  GPT can be used without UEFI.
<Ubunteur> My system reported a " divide error: 0000 [#1] SMP
<Ubunteur> error
<Bashing-om> hunt: We are here to help - when we can - UEFI is the coming thing, and will be good and great. But it is 'new' and not a lot of support.
<Ubunteur> But it did not reboot.
<Beldar> zykotick9, Heh, I think many feel the same way. ;)
<Ubunteur> Is that not a kernel panic?
<Ubunteur> It gave me a call trace and stack trace, but the system is still up
<hunt> i have accessed UEFI mode
<Bashing-om> hunt: Keep in mind in your hunting documentation; CSM is BIOS boot mode, not what ya want to boot !!
<ubuntunoob> is anyone experiencing hangs with 13.10 and cinnamon
<hunt> Bashing-om: i found it dude! theres a separate boot category for booting to uefi drives, so i am now trying to live instal for uefi
<Bashing-om> hunt: Outstanding ! .. as we live and learn .
<Verax> beldar : it's a screenshoot " http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=140516035808416843.jpg "
<Ubunteur> hey, anyone about?
<Verax> beldar ?
<holstein> Ubunteur: of course.. just ask
<Ubunteur> I got a "divide error: 0000 [#1] SMP" in my logs.
<papibe> ikonia: Beldar: Thanks both of you! that was it. I purge grub, reinstall grub2 and problem solved.
<holstein> Ubunteur: saw that before
<Ubunteur> THis came with a stack and call trace... like a kernel panic.
<Ubunteur> OK. Sorry for thr repost. Connection issue
<papibe> ikonia: Beldar: I updated the bug if you are interested:
<papibe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1319630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319630 in linux (Ubuntu) "85% performance hit in iwlwifi from 12.04 to 14.04" [High,Incomplete]
<holstein> Ubunteur: try booting a live CD, see if the hardware is funcitoning properly.. try the guest user.. try the recovery kernel.. the older or last-good ktnerl
<holstein> kernel*
<holstein> Ubunteur: make sure you are up to date with upgrades.. otherwise..
<holstein> !bug | Ubunteur
<ubottu> Ubunteur: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Ubunteur> This is a brand new 14.04 install (server)
<Ubunteur> I did not know what package to file it under.
<Ubunteur> It is a kernel issue I assume, but I was stress testing the hardware with the "stress" package at the time.
<holstein> Ubunteur: you stated, and seem to be assuming kernel-panic, so test for that
<Ubunteur> But doesn't the system reboot after a kernel panic?
<holstein> Ubunteur: have you loaded a live CD?
<Ubunteur> The system is still up.
<Ubunteur> Not yet, I am on the machine now.
<Beldar> Verax, Can you boot to ubuntu and install gparted if needed and take a screenshot of it and imagebin it.
<Bashing-om> Verax: I looked at your screenshot, looks good - ; What is your question ( again). ?
<Beldar> I was on the phone Verax
<holstein> Ubunteur: dont know what you mean by "up", but, no, you wouldnt say " the system is still up" if it were kernel panic'd
<Ubunteur> The issue only occurred when I was stressing the heck out of the hardware
<holstein> Ubunteur: sure.. you could have broken something.. overheated something.. etc
<Beldar> Bashing-om, They want an additional OS on the HD.
<Ubunteur> That is what I thought, holstein . I mean I am using the machine to talk on IRC right now.
<Ubunteur> It never crashed. Just logged the error.
<holstein> Ubunteur: the issue could be *not* the kernel, or ubuntu, or software at all
<holstein> Ubunteur: have you tried a live CD?
<Ubunteur> Not yet. But the system is running normally except for that error in the logs.
<holstein> Ubunteur: thats a "message"
<Bashing-om> Beldar[ thanks, will go back to lurking mode, see what you can teach me.
<holstein> Ubunteur: wait til you have an error..
<Ubunteur> I have seen plenty of kernel panics in BSD over the years.
<Ubunteur> But didn't know how the latest ubuntu reported them.
<Verax> ok, i will :)
<Ubunteur> I was confused because I get the whole trace and yet the system is still running.
<fwaokda> my ubuntu was shut off obruptly, and now its like ruby and rails aren't even installed... anyone know why/what I should do to resolve this?
<Beldar> Bashing-om, Heh, hardly.
<Ubunteur> Perhaps that message was just for one failed program?
<holstein> fwaokda: i would check my hard drive
<SonikkuAmerica> Ubunteur: When you get an actual error, use [ ubuntu-bug <packagename> ] to file against the package that's causing problems.
<fwaokda> holstein, its a virtual drive
<holstein> Ubunteur: the message is just that. a message..
<holstein> fwaokda: then, it will be easier to check..
<Bashing-om> Beldar: :D
<Beldar> I know two things coffee needs creme and sugar
<DEA7TH> I'm using Ubuntu 14. My mouse clicking doesn't work until I restart the computer, that has happened multiple times now.
<zykotick9> Beldar: <OT> wrong ;)  coffee only needs cream, sugar is option - and non-optimal IMO
<DEA7TH> It's not the mouse, sometimes only the right click works.
<Bashing-om> Beldar: admittedly the lubricant for the cognitive process. Meanhile, back at the ranch.
<Beldar> ;)
<Ubunteur> I guess I will just monitor for further issues. I will run a mem test as well. THis is brand new hardware, built today.
<Ubunteur> Thx.
<DrChill> What package contains boost property_tree?
<trism> DrChill: looks like it is just in the plain libboost -dev package
<DrChill> trism: ty, was writing up requirements for a project and not sure where it came from(and I didn't want to require all of boost)
<trism> DrChill: you can always ask dpkg -S or apt-file search
<DrChill> trism: Hmm, true, I hadn't thought of thatr
<Femboy> Ello guys. I ran into a small problem.
<zip90210> ?
<Femboy> Asus A6B00U. Trusty install hangs, whether connected to the net or no, on trying to install the BCM4318 driver. DKMS says finished, but installation does not continue, and instead starts an hourly cron schedule.
<Femboy> Bug, methinks.
<Femboy> Now retrying with card out temporarily. Wish me luck.
<Femboy> Also, is this problem known?
<holstein> Femboy: dont install that driver.. just install *then* install that driver
<Femboy> Doing that now.
<Femboy> Well, the installer automatically tries to install that driver, so I had no choice.
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> Femboy: its linux, and open.. there is *always* a choice
<Femboy> The installer detects the BCM4318, and automatically attempts to install the appropriate driver during setup, which makes hangs inevitable. So no, no choice,
<psusi> ubottu needs to s/most/all
<ubottu> psusi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> Femboy: the mini iso i linked is a chioce
<holstein> choice*
<Femboy> Not up for mini, really.
<holstein> Femboy: or, removing the device. or disabling in the bios
<holstein> Femboy: sure.. but it *is* an option
<holstein> Femboy: you can choose not to use it, but its there, if you are saying you have no options
<Femboy> I had a full DVD handy, so sensible to use that.
<holstein> Femboy: what "full DVD" ?
<Femboy> Download from the main site.
<Femboy> Got it on DVD.
<holstein> Femboy: try the *normal* CD
<Femboy> That is exactly what I am using.
<holstein> Femboy: you said "full DVD"
<Femboy> The image no longer fits on a CD.
<arthurfiggis> hello again :) on someone's suggestion here i decided to see if i had any memory issues...i sort of found one? i installed a default encrypted lvm setup when i installed 14.04...and although lsblk indicates a swap partition was created, free and swapon -s both indicate i have no swap file "memory" at all?
<Femboy> Thus, CD image no longer applies, really.
<holstein> Femboy: ok.. try a different one, if thats not working. the mini works
<holstein> should work*
<Femboy> I'll keep that in mind.
<Femboy> However, good news.
<Femboy> Card out
<Femboy> Aaand success.
<holstein> otherwise, file the bug against the broadcom
<Femboy> I will later probably.
<Femboy> I had Debian on it.
<Femboy> 1800MHz Sempron 3000+.
<Femboy> A knight if I ever saw one.
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<botch> Apparently on a serious note, I have had a mental breakdown and need to leave........................................
<Verax> beldar : the screenshot http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=140516043938142064.png
<Femboy> BCM is in.
<Femboy> Ubuntu is booting.
<Femboy> And up.
<Femboy> That took shorter than Debian. Holy shit.
<Femboy> Logging in now.
<holstein> Femboy: use the ot channel for chat, please..
<Femboy> Performance still sucks a bit. GNOME any good? And okay.
<cfhowlett> Femboy no profanity required or permitted in this channel.  thank you.
<Femboy> Alright then.
<Beldar> Verax, So what is in the sda3 ntfs partiton?
<Beldar> labeled as a recovery, just conforming this
<Beldar> confirming*
<Verax> beldar : windows backup i think
<whitellama> Hi, I'm unfamiliar with bug reporting, and noticed a bug which expired due to inactivity which affects me. I was wondering whether it's possible (or allowed) to breathe new life into an expired bug report, or if it would be better for me to file a new one.
<cfhowlett> whitellama file a new report
<cfhowlett> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<whitellama> Alrighty, thanks.
<Geoffrey2> For some reason I cant get my laptop to resolve any domains under ubuntu 13.10
<Beldar> Verax, You Hd is rather full, personally I would not add much more, but that is me. If you want another OS you would have to resize/shrink the sda5 and leave a unallocated for it. You can only add more partitions as it is set up in that extended partition sda4 encasing sda5 and sda6. You also have an error on sda6, this the swap, and are you encrypted? Additionally you have the sda3 at the end of HD, leav
<Beldar> ing the partitions numerically out of order.
<Verax> okay... yes i'm encrypted
<holstein> Geoffrey2: eariler, you stated the same issue.. have you added other dns servers? have you tried a live CD?
<Beldar> Verax, Ah, that may be whay sda6 shows as it does.
<Verax> can i delete some sda and have one with win7, an other with unbun ?
<cfhowlett> Verax what's your RAM situation?  virtualbox might be an easier option.
<Beldar> Verax, Only the recovery, really, vbox may be better as suggested.
<johnjohn101> brasero says i have 1.4 GB free on my dvd-r dvd.  it's a brand new blank dvd
<Verax> well... you must know that I'm not familar with this sda stuff :/
<Geoffrey2> Holstein, i'll have to try a live CD...every other device works fine with this router..and the laptop connects without a hitch when running Windows 7
<cfhowlett> Verax WHAT is your ram?
<holstein> Geoffrey2: sure.. have you tried setting the dns settings manually?
<holstein> Geoffrey2: try that.. set to google or open dns
<Verax> wtf is that ram ?
<Verax> sorry, where i can find this information ?
<cfhowlett> Verax random access memory.  open your terminal, type           free                   and hit <enter>
<cfhowlett> Verax mem: total is the number we want
<holstein> Geoffrey2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf for example.. try that and report back, please
<Geoffrey2> Holstein,  I did a quick check, and the DNS servers showing are correct for Comcast, my ISP
<holstein> Geoffrey2: you should spend hours and hours on this issue
<holstein> Geoffrey2: sure.. im not saying they are not "correct".. im asking you to specify manually googles or openDNS
<Verax> men total : 4015264
<holstein> Verax: mem
<bricker`LA> Hello, I increased the size of the virtual hard disk in VMWare, and I also added a second hard disk, but it's not showing up in ubuntu. How do I re-partition the disks so I can start using the extra space?
<cfhowlett> Verax so you've got 4 gigs of ram.  I suggest this: install virtualbox to windows.  download 32 bit lubuntu.  install lubuntu into virtualbox.
<Verax>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Verax> Mem:       4015264    3033532     981732          0     177936    1755072
<Verax> -/+ buffers/cache:    1100524    2914740
<Verax> Swap:      4159484          0    4159484
<cfhowlett> Verax so partitioning required
<cfhowlett> *NO* partitioning required
<Verax> with only win7 and ubuntu, i can't add a new one ?
<cfhowlett> Verax I've given you the safest option
<cfhowlett> Verax wait, you've already installed ubuntu?
<Verax> yes
<cfhowlett> Verax forget my suggestion.  I didn't have all the facts.
<Verax> ok, no problem ^^
<DaRude> So i chose two monitors to be different screens in nvidia settings. They load, but i don't see a panel on screen 1, and the cursor looks like X
<Verax> and as my mentor said " I Too Like to Live Dangerously "
<DaRude> lol is that in my regard?
<Nexard> test
<BishBosh> dfds
<BishBosh> no text
<doomlord_> do any of the lighter window managers work with a globalmenu. (strangely, ubuntu unity is quite laggy on my machine, but other window managers are fine, even with compositing )
<whoever> channel pol: how many here keep their OS on a seperate drive then their os
<Beldar> doomlord_, Unity is a plugin in compiz, the window manager.
<Beldar> whoever, WE don;t do polls here.
<whoever> * that should be seperate drive for their os and another for their data
<Beldar> still off topic
<Obiwantje> Guys - I am on kernel version 3.14.3-031403-generic and I am trying to install cpupower - but am getting the following error:
<whoever> Beldar: thx, i was checking to see if there where others, other than me, and what disk size they use
<Obiwantje> WARNING: cpupower not found for kernel 3.14.3-031403
<Obiwantje>   You may need to install the following packages for this specific kernel:
<Obiwantje>     linux-tools-3.14.3-031403-generic
<Obiwantje>     linux-cloud-tools-3.14.3-031403-generic
<Obiwantje>   You may also want to install one of the following packages to keep up to date:
<unopaste> Obiwantje you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<titangiant> how do i get my keyboard to light up
<cfhowlett> doomlord_ short answer; install and test for yourself; sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4 kde                  will get you the most popular options
<marcos> I stupidly hit "Startx" while on ssh from putty on a ubuntu server. Now I cant access it using x2go because xserver is refusing access to it although i can still ssh
<DaRude> any help  with separate screens?
<deSouza> a friend of mine needs help
<Obiwantje> oops - sorry about that. getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7471061/
<Obiwantje> what is the correct command to install cpupower for my setup?
<deSouza> <punky> i replced vid drivers via the ubuntu store thing
<deSouza> <punky> to try and get the gl stuff to work with steam
<deSouza> <punky> now i only have terminal access broken pipe dont know how to fix
<deSouza> <punky> need to either get desktop to run so i can try another set of drivers, or someone tell me drivers which actually work
<lkthomas> hey guys, how could I set up "everyone have a key file could login SSH" ?
<Beldar> Obiwantje, THis 14.10?
<Obiwantje> yes Beldar 64bit with updated kernel
<Obiwantje> kernel 3.14.3-031403
<Beldar> Obiwantje, You want #ubuntu+1 that is the devlopment channel.
<holstein> lkthomas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Obiwantje> will do
<Obiwantje> thanks
<Beldar> no problem. ;)
<deSouza> anybody can help?
<Beldar> deSouza, Have them come here.
<holstein> deSouza: your friend is welcome to come here and get help from a volunteer
<deSouza> they cant
<holstein> deSouza: then, tell them help is here when they can make it
<deSouza> on a tablet on another network, cant connect to freenode
<holstein> deSouza: tell them how to remove the packages they think broke the system.. there is a recovery kernel
<deSouza> how do i do that holstein?
<holstein> deSouza: sometimes, its as easy as removing or modifying a custom xorg.conf file put im place
<holstein> deSouza: you would need to determine what the user has installed.. i typically just ask
<holstein> !ati | deSouza
<ubottu> deSouza: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<deSouza> ty
<deSouza> im passing it forward
<bri> Having multiple issues installing a new OS on a blank partition - no DVD drive or USB available so I'm trying to boot to .iso with UNetBootin, but when I reboot and select the Grub entry, it gives errors. Tutorials explain this process as being exceedingly simple, but..
<psusi> bri, umm... what?  unetbootin prepares a usb stick to boot and install
<deSouza> !intel
<deSouza> holstein, how do i do to get the intel video cards
<deSouza> link
<|PuNKCaT|> hello, I have ISSUES.. need some help please
<holstein> deSouza: intel cards dont need drivers like that
<deSouza> holstein, ITS |PuNKCaT|
<holstein> deSouza: so, your friend likely did something else, or installed something improperly, or got something from a 3rd party
<Beldar> bri, What is the new OS, you can use grub to boot 'some' iso's, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<whoever> |PuNKCaT|: well what issuses
<holstein> deSouza: intel drivers are included in the kernel.. the kernel is modular, so what can be included typically is included
<|PuNKCaT|> I updated my driver, it SUCKS, I tried updating it a second time - it destroyed the desktop... I just fucking want Steam to run :/
<bri> It has an install mode where it unpacks an iso to the local drive (annoyingly, it does this loose in / to multiple folders..) and then supposedly boots into it - it calls this a "frugal install" ..
<Beldar> !language | |PuNKCaT|
<ubottu> |PuNKCaT|: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: please no language..
<|PuNKCaT|> eh sorry :/
<whoever> |PuNKCaT|: what driver did you update
<holstein> Pumpkin-: nothing about linux or ubuntu is preventing you from running steam
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<bri> Oh, Mint 16 Cinnamon. Which is in UNetBootin's downloadable list, so I might try that instead of using my own iso...
<cfhowlett> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<|PuNKCaT|> I'm on 12.4.4 and I am having open GL issues
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: the steam community suggest the xorg edgers PPA.. is that what you added to install a drvier?
<holstein> driver*
<|PuNKCaT|> I dunno
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: well, who can we ask?
<whoever> |PuNKCaT|: try 14.04
<|PuNKCaT|> I had everything crash and burn, so I don't have the terminal logs
<bri> Actually this might be a version problem.. one website recommends a different one.. let me try that and see what happens, this might be a known issue, heh.
<Ben64> |PuNKCaT|: updated driver from what to what
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: i would need the information about what you installed and how.. where did you get what?
<|PuNKCaT|> I DON'T KNOW
<Ben64> step 1. chill
<|PuNKCaT|> I was following insteructions from someone
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: then ask then to undo what broke your system
<|PuNKCaT|> sorry, it's been a long day
<|PuNKCaT|> was from a website, which I also lost, when the system burned to the ground
<Ben64> |PuNKCaT|: what instructions were you following?
<whoever> |PuNKCaT|: and I got up this morning because someone told me to
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: i suggest 14.04 fresh install and come here *before* doing any driver maintanence
<whoever> holstein: thx i also suggested that
<|PuNKCaT|> I don't /want/ to run the non stable version, 12.4 is the  stable one
<Beldar> bri, That grub iso boot link I gave should boot mint.
<Ben64> 14.04 is stable
<holstein> 14.04 *is* stable, and release.. and LTS..
<whoever> |PuNKCaT|: where have you been
<whoever> 12.04 is dead
<|PuNKCaT|> in my hobbit hole
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: 14.04 is what i, and the steam community suggest.. and all users here
<|PuNKCaT|> well that's not what I was told when I installed it
<Ben64> whoever: 12.04 still has 3 years of support, not dead
<lkthomas> interesting that when I create ssh key, it works on my local machine but when I copy .pub key to another host, I can't login to ssh anymore
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: doenst matter what you were told.. this is searchable fact.. 14.04 is released and stable
<holstein> !14.04
<|PuNKCaT|> so if I install 14. will I wipe my hard drive?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<whoever> Ben64: oh, i thaught once the new lts came out support was for the prevoious lts would slowly go away -
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: all drives fail.. so you will lose that data at some point. might as well make a proper backup now
<Ben64> |PuNKCaT|: it has the ability to. really depends on how you set up your current partitions
<cfhowlett> whoever 5 years support for LTS
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: if your system is broken, you may need to fresh install
<whoever> |PuNKCaT|: yes, because I am not there to get out the clorox wipes and do it for you
<whoever> cfhowlett: thx
<whoever> |PuNKCaT|: install 14 and come back is what we all say
<|PuNKCaT|> yeah thanks SO MUCH
<|PuNKCaT|> :/
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: or, talk us through what you did to break your system.. otherwise, 14.04 install is what steam suggests..
<enmil> hey. i removed the titlebar and borders of terminator in window/program-specific options (kde kwin) but wanted it back so i removed the setting i made. but its still gone. does anyone know how to get it back? :S
<|PuNKCaT|> I tried to update the video drivers so the system would say an actual driver rather than standard.. I don't even /know/ if my system will run 14
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: the intel drivers in the kernel are the best choice. there is no need to update them
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: you can try 14.04 live.. but, any system that can run 12.04 and a modern game would be better off on 14.04
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: 14.04 is what steam is supporting now
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: could be, you dont get 3d support in linux with your hardware
<|PuNKCaT|> I don't know
<|PuNKCaT|> I could run steam on the original drivers, just not the games
<|PuNKCaT|> now I can't even get the steam consol to load up
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: sure.. and you were not promised by the manufacturer of the hardware that you would be 3d support in linux
<|PuNKCaT|> and I don't have much bandwidth left for the month, so installing 14 could be the last straw
<|PuNKCaT|> the box is ancient, I don't expect much out of something with onboard intel graphics, but damn.. be /nice/ if the game I paid for would work
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: thats not how it works.. you pay for the game.. the game has requirements. you meet them or the game doesnt work
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: paying for the game doesnt guarantee anything..
<|PuNKCaT|> I know that, I'm not thick
<|PuNKCaT|> I mean it would be /nice/ if I could get my machine to run it
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: no software or driver will allow an ancient embedded graphics intel box play steam games
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: it wont
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: the hardware manufacturer, nor steam.. nor anyone promised you ghat
<holstein> that*
<|PuNKCaT|> you don't have to beat the point to death man, it's kinda rude
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: you should try and have realistic expectations for the hardware..
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: im not trying to be rude.. im trying to give you support.. and factual information
<|PuNKCaT|> I just want to revert the graphics card back to the original that comes with the 12.4 normally
<cfhowlett> |PuNKCaT| ask your next support question...
<|PuNKCaT|> ^^
<|PuNKCaT|> how do I revert back to the original driver
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: sure.. just let me know what you installed and how
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: did you add the xorg edgers PPA?
<|PuNKCaT|> I don't know
<|PuNKCaT|> ok.. do not know, can't tell you
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: i'll need to know that to give support on how to revert
<|PuNKCaT|> ah forget it,
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: you can try the recovery console.. you can try looking for an xorg.conf file
<holstein> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<Geoffrey3> holstein: I'm installing an upgrade to 14.04, I did notice that my DNS problem vanished when I used an Ethernet cable plugged into the router directly
<holstein> Geoffrey3: i think you are assuming its a DNS problem
<Geoffrey3> so whatever the problem is, it only happens on wireless
<Geoffrey3> holstein: well, I'll start by upgrading to 14.04...then see if the problem still occurs
<bri> Beldar I will have to try that direct grub method you linked to, I was trying unetbootin so I wouldn't have to do manual editing, but that's not flying.. :/
<bri> Sometimes the 'easy' way is more trouble than it's worth..
<lotuspsychje> whats the idea behind updates not asking password anymore on trusty?
<bri> going grub diving, see how this goes..
<Nexard> anybody know tutorial for connecting to shared hosting server via SSH?
<grant_> new to ubuntu. how do i find what version i'm running?
<Nexard> on right top status bar
<CarlFK> Nexard: what you describe alone isn't really something that needs a tutorial.  what host do you want to connect to?
<Bashing-om> grant_: Termianl code -> lsb_release -a <-.
<Nexard> on about this computer button
<Nexard> i want to connect to my web hosting server
<grant_> ty
<CarlFK> Nexard: are you sure they offer ssh?  (aka shell access)
<grant_> i am using 12.04 lts. its a real real old machine tho... any reason not to go to 14.04?
<ajoul> I installed psycopg2
<ajoul> but can't locate it in the folder
<ajoul> any help
<ajoul> please
<Bashing-om> grant_: If 12.04 runs descent on the box, 14.04 will run even better.
<CarlFK> ajoul: do you mean python-psycopg2 ?
<ajoul> CarlFK: yes
<ajoul> what is the location of the module
<ajoul> so that I can import it
<CarlFK> ajoul: it got installed to one of the many dirs python will search.  in your python code: import psycopg2
<coins> after my upgrade to 14.04 my server's ethernet link is pretty slow, can confirm on three other servers
<coins> any ideas what caused this? I am using CAT6 across these, all 1gbps hardware. Static IP's, and resolv.conf checks out
<grant_> ya but i think there was a good reason why i chose not to go to 13.04 lts but cannot remember now why
<ajoul> CarlFK: yes
<ajoul> CarlFK: I was going to ln and then the location of the module
<rww> 13.04 wasn't an LTS.
<grant_> ahh right
<coins> pls snd halp
<CarlFK> ajoul: no need.  for a peek about what is going on, run python -c "import sys; print sys.path"
<CarlFK> ajoul: that will show you what dirs python searches for modules
<grant_> quit
<ajoul> CarlFK: I get an import error
<ajoul> CarlFK: how can I locate the file
<lotuspsychje> !python | ajoul
<ubottu> ajoul: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<ajoul> lotuspsychje: I asked HOW TO LOCATED A PAKCAGE INSTALLED IN UBUNTU
<ajoul> read
<lotuspsychje> ajoul: no need for caps, and i was pointing you the #python channel so they might help you also
<ajoul> thanks but I am asking something simple
<ajoul> what is the folder packages are located in
<rww> ajoul: dpkg -L python-psycopg2
<CarlFK> ajoul: please run these two commands and paste the output: "apt-cache policy python-psycopg2"   and  """ python -c "import psycopg2" """ the paste should look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/7471239/
<ajoul> CarlFK: I am using python3 and the psycopg2 is installed for python2.7
<mgn> l
<ajoul> CarlFK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7471241/
<CarlFK> ajoul: python3 may be a problem
<ajoul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7471243/
<CarlFK> i'm checking..
<rww> ajoul: if you're using python 3, you want python3-psycopg2 instead
<CarlFK> oh good.  easy answer.  thanks rww
<ajoul> rww: thanks it worked like a charm
<AcidRain> where can i find help about connecting to a game that is on the same lan as me?
<CarlFK> AcidRain connecting isn't specific enough.  What game?
<AcidRain> CarlFK, lol. a game that came out in 1997, jedi knight dark forces 2
<AcidRain> im not sure what the issue is. i run about 6 servers on 1 computer that is on the lan. everyone else can connect (from external). i cannot connect, from internal
<AcidRain> about 3 months ago. this was not an issue
<eN_Joy> i am on ubuntu 14.04, usually ssh'ed via cygwin, the locale is set to en_US.UTF-8, if the bash prompt contains quotation marks, for example, `rm: remove regular file ‘requirements.txt’?`, the quotation marks are always displayed as `’`, instead of `'`, is this normal?
<Jordan_U> eN_Joy: Yes.
<utsav> Hii guys i createa a ubuntu 14.04 image for virtualbox but whenever i want to do root level process by using sudo .. i get permission denied
<utsav> ?
<Jordan_U> eN_Joy: If it bothers you, you can use the locale en@quot.
<Jordan_U> utsav: Is this a fresh installation? Are you ising the first created user? What is the exact error message?
<utsav> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<utsav> i am adding a source
<Jordan_U> utsav: If you want to edit a file, the command you execute needs to start a text editor. Right now you're trying to execute your /etc/apt/sources.list, which will never work as it's not meant to be executed.
<Jordan_U> utsav: What repository are you trying to add and why?
<dcajacob05> I have a bunch of 12.04 machines, is there any way to get update packages, like libzeroc from later versions of ubuntu when there is no ppa?
<Beldar> dcajacob05, neither would be supported here, nor advised.
<dcajacob05> Beldar: thx
<dcajacob05> Beldar: is that what backports are for?
<omar> Hi all
<alban_> hi
<Beldar> dcajacob05, I believe the backports are only downloading in developments, not sure though.
<Beldar> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: can he use the !pinning method?
<omar> I am trying to downgrade the buggy hostapd package to the 13.10 version, but I still can't get it to work. What can I do?
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, for a out of release app, I have thought pinning in general was to keep a upgrade from happening.
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: oh ok
<utsav> Jordan_U:thanks ... i am adding a source for making new packages
<Beldar> dcajacob05, You see the bots message?
<eN_Joy> Jordan_U: no it doesn't bother, just weird...
<lotuspsychje> someone knows the idea behind trusty not asking password anymore on updates?
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, in the software updater?
<dcajacob05> Beldar: thx
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: yes, the update icon
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, A while back the protocol was changed, there are some that need a password, not sure which. I use apt-get generally
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: on previous ubuntu versions we needed root to update right
<lotuspsychje> was just curious whats the idea behind this
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, This has been this way for several releases, probably info on the web.
<lotuspsychje> maybe make it easier for the user to update?
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, here's some info, http://askubuntu.com/questions/310132/how-is-software-updater-installing-updates-without-my-password
<^v> the select background menu is stupid
<^v> it gives me a bunch of images and doesnt let me select my own
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: tnx mate, some nice answers there, seems installing new software requiers root still :p
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, Yeah, surprised it was easy to find, viva good foo
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | Beldar
<ubottu> Beldar: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Beldar> mmm
<Beldar> ^v, Do you have a point related to support?
<Voyage> If I want to implement https on my apache httpd server. Do I need to pay some one for CA or its free?
<m000gle> I use ibus-pinyin as my main IME on Ubuntu 14.04, simply using Shift to switch between English and Chinese.  However, I've noticed that in the latest version, there is frequently a floating toolbar which appears by the cursor.
<m000gle> This toolbar is the one with English/Chinese, Full-Half width etc options, and not the character selection.  It, unfortunately, seems to be getting in the way of my typing than helping.
<Jordan_U> Voyage: http://www.cacert.org That said, the vast majority of browsers don't trust CAcert by default :(
<m000gle> Is there any way to either disable this floating ibus-pinyin toolbar, move it manually, or place it in a relatively static location?
<Voyage> Jordan_U,  whats cacert?
<Jordan_U> Voyage: Did you visite the page I linked to?
<Voyage> k
<Voyage> Jordan_U,  oh. CAcert.org is a community-driven Certificate Authority that issues certificates to the public at large for free.
<Voyage> Jordan_U,  so, I would have to use some master certicifacte in my apache httpd config , (that I got from cacert.org)?
<lkthomas> guys, is it possible to x11 forward a folder from source to remote server ?
<DarwinSurvivor> I've got a laptop that has a runaway process causing the computer to almost come to a halt. I cannot even login to a TTY because the login times out. Is there a way to login so I can kill the process?
<DarwinSurvivor> Note: rebooting is a last resort because there is some unsaved work in another application that needs to be saved.
<scarleo> Hello, ran a dist-upgrade this morning and apt wants to remove grub-efi-amd64-signed, is that really normal/ok/safe?
<scarleo> Very quiet here today or is it just me?
<VaticanCameos> When installing Ubuntu (12.04 LTS), does the order of partitions (swap, /, /boot, /home) matter?
<VaticanCameos> If so, what should be the order
<Ben64> VaticanCameos: doesn't really matter
<Ben64> VaticanCameos: although if you're installing now, you should install 14.04
<VaticanCameos> Because I've been getting kernel panic traces since yesterday on my HP Mini with Intel Atom processor.
<VaticanCameos> Ben64: I have 12.04 LTS on my desktop. I plan to copy my configuration, so I need the same OS.
<VaticanCameos> I will update both after that is done.
<VaticanCameos> Well if it doesn't matter I can't understand why the kernel panic is happening. Grub is messed up.
<Ben64> that doesn't make a whole lot of sense, but ok. pastebin the error(s) if you can
<VaticanCameos> Ben64: I did use Boot-Repair on LiveUSB earlier last night (I'm on IST zone) and pastebinned the report here. But there won't be much point doing it again, given that I'm not getting that particular kernel trace now.
<VaticanCameos> I've seen posts advise setting apart a small /boot partition manually
<VaticanCameos> I repartitioned with that in mind
<VaticanCameos> Now I'm getting a grub rescue prompt
<Ben64> that hasn't been beneficial for years
<VaticanCameos> ls -l yields "No file system found"
<VaticanCameos> Note: I'd wiped out Windows completely from the laptop when I started out last night
<Ben64> so you repartitioned... did you reinstall?
<VaticanCameos> It will be all-Ubuntu
<VaticanCameos> I'm thinking I should wipe Ubuntu and reinstall instead of just repartitioning and installing (it does say installing, goes through the setup but I'll wipe now).
<Ben64> normally i would go / /home swap
<VaticanCameos> I don't think it can be a UEFI problem since I don't even have Windows now.
<Ben64> but since the boot limits don't matter anymore, it doesn't matter
<Ben64> turn off secureboot if you haven't already
<Ben64> and enabling bios emulation or legacy mode couldn't hurt
<VaticanCameos> Ben64: How do I turn off secureboot?
<Ben64> that would be in your bios somewhere
<VaticanCameos> I didn't see it anywhere. Strange.
<VaticanCameos> Pretty shitty BIOS then.
<VaticanCameos> What kind of FS should /boot be?
<VaticanCameos> ext2?
<Ben64> i'd recommend against a /boot
<VaticanCameos> Ben64: Why is that?
<Ben64> computers don't have a problem booting after the first n sectors or w/e anymore
<mharris> There are other reasons for having a separate /boot. :)
<Ben64> and it just causes problems, like when you update and run out of space in /boot and then dpkg freaks out
<VaticanCameos> But given my scenario, should I be assigning a /boot?
<Ben64> nope
<VaticanCameos> Fine, going ahead with /, /home and swap
<robb_> yo
<VaticanCameos> Ben64: I do not see legacy mode or even Secureboot anywhere in the BIOS. InsydeH20 Rev 3.5 BIOS utility.
<Ben64> are you sure it is uefi?
<VaticanCameos> I have no idea about whether it is uefi, but the bios still thinks Win7 is installed...
<VaticanCameos> Factory installed OS : Win7
<VaticanCameos> Okay, that doesn't mean it think so
<VaticanCameos> thinks*
<Ben64> ok so doesn't necessarily have secureboot
<VaticanCameos> I don't think it does
<VaticanCameos> And yet, I get the grub prompt again
<Ben64> you already installed?
<VaticanCameos> grub rescue
<VaticanCameos> I reinstalled, yes
<VaticanCameos> It fails at apt trying to get packages from the "CD-ROM" (there is no CD ROM on my laptop, I was installing with LiveUSB). Does that matter?
<VaticanCameos> But then it says installation complete
<FloatingGoat> hello im looking for the official ubuntu touch IRC channel?
<bazhang> !touch
<Ben64> VaticanCameos: possibly. you could have a bad write to the usb
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> FloatingGoat, ^
<VaticanCameos> The hashes don't match I think.
<VaticanCameos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Ben64> that's definitely a bad sign
<VaticanCameos> ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso has a hash different from what my downloaded iso file has, says transmission bittorent
<VaticanCameos> Yet, the torrent file is the same.
<VaticanCameos> I don't understand
<VaticanCameos> Everything is the same
<VaticanCameos> Why is the hash different
<Ben64> something must not be the same? try redownloading
<VaticanCameos> From torrents? That is the fastest after all
<Ben64> torrents have error correction, shouldn't get a bad download from that
<VaticanCameos> Ben64: Exactly
<VaticanCameos> Then could it be a bad write to the USB?
<Ben64> possible
<VaticanCameos> gah
<nbros652> can I ask a question about QT here? ... Missing widget.
<nbros652> I don't know if the problem is specific to ubuntu or not.
<RyNet> ask away
<rra_> I recently tried to instal ubuntu 14.04 along with windows 7 on my laptop. I encounter a blank screen everytime I log in. I tried installing Gnome. but again blank screen on reboot. Please help
<gpestana> hey!
<gpestana> What you think it's the best way to stress up the memory to 100% utilization ? I need to perform some simple benchmarks
<nbros652> I'm trying to follow a tutorial for QT and the qWebView widget is missing. Anyone know how to fix this?
<VaticanCameos> rra_: Grub is messed up. Is your screen slighlty purple or a black screen with a blinking cursor?
<Beldar> rra_, Have you tried a nomodeset boot?
<VaticanCameos> I've been having these problems all night lol
<rra_> no just blank.
<VaticanCameos> Is there a purple tinge?
<Beldar> VaticanCameos, They are reaching the login, way oast grub
<rra_> with the default background.
<Beldar> past*
<VaticanCameos> Ah
<Beldar> !nomodeset | rra_
<ubottu> rra_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> rra_: see if that gets you in, seems like your missing the right graphic driver.
<rra_> I did that. Purged nvida then reinstalled the laterst one.
<rra_> *latest
<Beldar> rra_, So you had a desktop?
<rra_> yes
<rra_> retarted lightdm and installed gnome
<rra_> *restarted.
<rra_> it seemed to work fine then but same blank screen after reboot
<Beldar> rra_, purge the drivers you installed and try again, since you had a desktop at some point.
<rra_> also there is an unknown desktop that keeps showing up in display settings. Might that be the problem?
<Beldar> rra_, Was the working desktop fine? Why the additional installs? never seen a unknown there, not sure.
<rra_> that's the problem. Initially there was no desktop. So I installed gnome and purged the drivers and reinstalled. the restarted lightdm. THe desktop was now windowed. In the display settings there was an unknown display with the default one. I turned it off. The desktop became normal. THen I rebooted the system and poof no desktop again
<letstrythis> 12.10?
<rra_> 14.04
<letstrythis> k
<letstrythis> had similar issues strangely
<letstrythis> i'm glad your working through it i had no idea
<rra_> Ubuntu has some problem with nvidia drivers I think
<letstrythis> right now i installed nvidia divers in an atempt to get opencl 1.1 an failed
<Squarepy> nvidea cards older than 4 years really suck
<Beldar> rra_, Any proprietary drivers from nvidia used and any kernel upgrades?
<letstrythis>  i am ow stuck with a 2d/3d overlay after reverting/uninstalling
<ben__> hi
<rra_> yeah
<ben__> eny is iran ?
<letstrythis> java no longer loads with aps but i kinda like it
<Beldar> rra_, That a yeah for me?
<letstrythis> Ben yu are iran?
<rra_> oh yeas. Beldar
<rra_> letstrythis, you need to install Java
<Beldar> rra_, The proprietary drivers wont follow a kernel upgrade generally.
<rra_> in14.04
<Beldar> not sure what order any of this happened however
<helmut_> hi
<ben__> jo
<ben__> hi /      ? ? ? ??
<rra_> brb
<saint-ron> Have had LibreOffice crashing my system on 14.04. Happens during resizing...  has anyone else experienced it ?
<bazhang> saint-ron, how much ram
<saint-ron> 4 gigs... + 8gigs swap
<bazhang> saint-ron, what about launching it from terminal, and looking for errors
<saint-ron> ill try that.. thanks for the suggestion.
<rra_> @beldar is there any way around it then?
<Beldar> rra_, Not sure I understand.
<rra_> what do you not understand?
<Beldar> rra_, Around what?
<rra_> beldar, how to get my screen back?
<Beldar> rra_, If you installed a proprietary driver from nvidia than had a kernel upgrade, and I suggested that the drivers do not follow, you would install them again as needed. THe repos versions should follow the kernel.
 * Nyuwunsewu 
<rjd> 'wordpress' seem to depend on libapache2-mod-php5, when in fact nginx + php5-fpm will be installed. How can this behaviour be controlled?
<rra__> Does any one have some experience with elementary os?
<ikonia> rra__: the guys in #elementary do
<ikonia> rjd: are they forced dependencies or recommendations
<rra__> I tried that
<rra__> they don't respond
<ikonia> rra__: thats where the info is, so keep waiting in there
<rra__> well boot-repair failed so I figured people here might have an idea as Luna is based on ubuntu
<rjd> ikonia: forced I guess, it's under apt-cache show "Depends:".
<ikonia> rra__: we don't support it
<llutz> rjd: apt-cache depends shows wordpress depending either on libapache2-mod-php5 or php5, so you need one of these packages bein installed
<ikonia> so if you install php5 first, it shouldn't use libapache2-mod-php5
<ikonia> (I think)
<ikonia> as the dependency will already be satisfied
<rjd> llutz: I know, and I try to control the order of the installs since it's automated using puppet but somehow apache2 always gets installed. Maybe it's better to investigate how to make puppet do installs a certain order
<ikonia> if it's either/or
<rjd> I was hoping I could blacklist libapache2-mod-php or something
<rjd> chane priority
<ikonia> rjd: manifest order
<rjd> ikonia: not executed from top to bottom as specified in the nodes config?
<rjd> ikonia: the nodes has;  include php5... include nginx ... include wordpress. Seems it doesnt go through it from top to bottom though
<ikonia> rjd: there is a puppet option (I can't remember the name) that tells it to execute the manifest sequentially or "in order"
<ikonia> maybe worth looking at that
<rjd> cool, I will. Just to clarify, no other way of changing prio or blacklisting a dependency? since apache2 is ALWAYS choosen first
<ikonia> rjd: you can do pinning
<ikonia> so you'd pin first, but I'm not sure if that's a great way to approach it
<ikonia> I'd need to think about it more
<rjd> I'll look up 'pinning' too - thanks! :)
<Codmadnesspro> Hey guys, Is there any gui's that use only 30mb ram to 100mb ram?
<bazhang> gui's for what Codmadnesspro
<Codmadnesspro> Just a gui like gnome but only uses the specified ammount of ram above
<Codmadnesspro> Pretty much like a desktop but only uses 30mb ram to 100mb ram.
<bazhang> Codmadnesspro, you mean DE then Desktop Environment
<Codmadnesspro> Yes.
<bazhang> Codmadnesspro, whats your total system ram
<Codmadnesspro> 2gb ram. Gnome uses 1.7gb ram.
<bazhang> Codmadnesspro, try lxde/lubuntu
<Ben64> gnome does not use 1.7GB...
<Codmadnesspro> It does on mine.
<Ben64> extremely unlikely
<Codmadnesspro> I have graphs
<bazhang> Ben64, depends on the number of extensions
<Codmadnesspro> I only used a basic gnome with nothing open and still soaked up at least 1.7gb ram
<Ben64> i'm using 2.6GB of ram total right now, on gnome. with steam running and a game in wine, and firefox with about 30 tabs
<bazhang> Codmadnesspro, so try what I suggested
<Codmadnesspro> Yeah I will.
<Ben64> Codmadnesspro: i think its more likely that you're misreading the memory usage
<Ben64> linux likes to use unused memory for caching purposes, so some things report it as being used, but its just cache
<Codmadnesspro> Nope. I have graphs of ram useage without anything open in desktop
<Codmadnesspro> Oh well ill try lubuntu
<Ben64> pastebin "free -m"
<bazhang> Codmadnesspro, lubuntu-desktop will bring in the whole suite
<Codmadnesspro> Lxde reminds me of raspbian on the raspberry pi.
<bazhang> :)
<Codmadnesspro> I own 3 raspberry pi's with raspbian on everyone and as the startup button of the logo reminds me of it ;)
<Ben64> and if you're looking at total system memory usage and saying that is how much gnome is using, you are mistaken
<Codmadnesspro> Well I open up system monitoring and it tells be 75% of ram is being used
<ikonia> that's disk cache
<Ben64> ok, pastebin "free -m" then?
<ikonia> it's good that the ram is being used, unused ram is wasted ram to a certain extent
<Codmadnesspro> Well I want to run servers so I can't have all the ram being used up.
<ikonia> do what Ben64 asked
<ikonia> it's not being used
<Ben64> i explained cache just a few lines above : /
<ikonia> Ben64: sorry, missed that
<Codmadnesspro> Uninstalled gnome
<Ben64> <Ben64> linux likes to use unused memory for caching purposes, so some things report it as being used, but its just cache
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> why uninstall gnome ?
<Ben64> i really think you're solving a problem that doesn't really exist, Codmadnesspro
<carswell> heeeeeeeee
<carswell> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<carswell> gooooooooooood nighhhhhhht gays xD
<Codmadnesspro> Wtf how did chan serv op you -.-
<alnassafi> what is the different between --clearsign and -a -clearsign???
<alnassafi> I am talking about gpg and gpg2
<geirha> -a gives you ascii output rather than binary
<geirha> but --clearsign already outputs text, so there shouldn't be a difference.
<ainx> anyone know about gnome ubuntu? that is a unofficial ubuntu ? or what?
<malinux_> malinux
<bazhang> ainx, using gnome-shell?
<DJones> ainx: Its an official release if you're ising this http://ubuntugnome.org/
<ainx> DJones, yes i using it now, and make it me happy with all stuff
<ainx> but i mean ubuntugnome is a new desktop basic from ubuntu, and it's wrong ?
<Helong> hi,all anyone know the QT version on Ubuntu 14.04?
<ghartz> Helong, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qt&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<rahuL__> Helong, what  do you mean by it? Do you mean to install Qt libraries?
<Bhargav97> what's the channel for vmbox oracle?
<Bhargav97> got it
<Bhargav97> maybe #vbox
<ejo> Does this ring a bell to anyone?  I'm able to ssh into a docker container that I built and ran, but immediately after accepting my password and showing the welcome messages, my session ends.  Connection to localhost closed.
<ejo> This happens when I build the container on a base of 14.04 but not 12.04.
<ejo> ... what's really bugging me is I didn't have this problem one day ago.  Between then and now I was building some VMs with vagrant and salt.  But I can't think of something about that, which would affect this completely separate Dockerfile.
<ejo> :(
<DATAHEAD> Does anyone know what could cause a CUDA install through apt-get to fail?
<DATAHEAD> I traced it to a failure in package nvidia-331-uvm
<DATAHEAD> Error! Application of patch buildfix_kernel_3.12.patch failed.
<DATAHEAD> Check /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-331-uvm/331.67/build/ for more information.
<DATAHEAD> I don't find any useful logs there though
<DATAHEAD> I've got it typed up here:
<DATAHEAD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224386&p=13025069#post13025069
<lotuspsychje> !info cuda
<ubottu> Package cuda does not exist in trusty
<DJones> DATAHEAD: I'm just guessing, but I would suspect it may be because the nvidia driver is being installed manually rather than through the official repo's
<DATAHEAD> I tried doing it through a .deb file
<jelly> !info libcuda1-dev
<ubottu> Package libcuda1-dev does not exist in trusty
<mac_> hi to everyone
<DATAHEAD> Yeah, I tried to use cuda-repo-ubuntu1304_6.0-37_amd64.deb
<DATAHEAD> Yeah, the guide at http://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-getting-started-guide-for-linux/#axzz31qaYZO9n says to use dpkg on the .deb file and then run sudo apt-get install cuda
<mac_> hi to everyone
<DATAHEAD> Yeah, tried again - running dpkg before apt-get install doesn't help
<olskolirc> ok so we're not using sun-java-7 anymore.  What do I want to download now?
<Bhargav97> I'm in problems
<Bhargav97> my res is 640x480! I wanna change it
<mac_> does anyone know if ubuntu 14.04 is vulnerable to heartbleed?
<Bhargav97> But max is also 640x480
<somsip> mac_: it's been patched
<llutz> !sslbug | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<mac_> thanks
<Bhargav97> so now I should do: xrandr -addmode, right?
<Bhargav97>  but what will be connection type?
<Bhargav97> I did: xrandr --addmode VGA 1366x768_60.0
<Bhargav97> and it fails
<Bhargav97> I tried VGA1, DP1, HDMI1
<Bhargav97> and all fails
<Bhargav97> how to find correct connection type now?
<Bhargav97> ok
<Bhargav97> got it
<Bhargav97> but now
<Hardcheese> does anyone know whether "torify hydra target ssh" is a bad idea?
<Bhargav97> when i do xrandr --addmode default 1366x768_60.0...it says: Cannot find mode: "1366x768"
<Bhargav97> what to do now to change resolution?
<Bhargav97> Please help
<OerHeks> Hardcheese, no support for Brute Forcing Passwords cracking here.
<omar> Hi all.
<omar> Anyone using ap-hotspot
<omar> ?
<Debolaz> Is it possible to get bluetooth keyboards to work during the LUKS passphrase stage?
<omar> Debolaz, hi.
<ilhami> HEy
<ilhami> Where to locate the JRE in linux=
<ilhami> where is it usually located I mean?
<omar> ilhami, Hi.
<ilhami> Or maybe I mean the JDK
<geirha> openjdk-7-jdk
<llutz> ilhami: dirname $(readlink -f /etc/alternatives/javac)
<ravi321> my
<ravi321> can anyone help me with my ubuntu problem?
<feitingen> can anyone explain why mountall and cryptsetup depends on plymouth?
<feitingen> afaik plymouth is providing a pretty screen to look at while booting, instead of the useful kernel messages and startup messages, and i cannot understand why mountall and cryptsetup should depend on a totally unneeded package like that
<Drama_Maker> :)
<Drama_Maker> hello every one
<Drama_Maker> how is it going today ?
<sl33k_> My screen is freezed. Keys are unresponsive
<sl33k_>  what do i try? I am on trustyy
<KumaranR> Hi, Is it possible to use complete Ubuntu on 8GB USB flash drive and use it as an alternative Operating System for ever without install on Computer hard disk??
<sl33k_> What screen combination i try on freeze?
<sl33k_> *desktop freeze
<sixwheeledbeast> KumaranR: use pendrivelinux
<KumaranR> In which way the Ubuntu would not be suitable in my case, where I need to consider for pendrivelinux?
<adsc> it's possible, but not every computer can boot from USB
<cnj> KumaranR: pendrivelinux is just a tool to load an linux iso on flash drive, it is not separate distro
<KumaranR> ok
<KumaranR> I just had read it..
<KumaranR> >> Ubuntu's  casper-rw feature is also utilized for persistently saving and restoring your changes on subsequent boots.
<KumaranR> Do I have to do anything with the casper-rw tool to make the Ubuntu in USB is permanent.. so that the subsequent boots will have changes what had been done earlier (like installation of softwares, operating system config change, etc.)?
<mp19uy> I'm using Ubuntu 14 on a lenovo ideapad y580 and there is a problem with the battery estimated time of charge, it says 1 minuted to full charge when it has about 70% of battery charge.
<KumaranR> Thanks for the info.. I get to know more about the pendrivelinux now and the setting about the persistent
<jackpit> hi
<jackpit> are you thre"
<jackpit> hi
<jackpit> there
<NexxioN> Hi
<jackpit> what are you doing here
<jackpit> well
<jackpit> bye
<junka> 12.10 is no longer supported, you should fix da topic :D
<nullbyte_> searching for hardware, hdds professionals
<yohy> Why can't i download iso files from localhost?
<rjd> yohy: do you have a service that provides them on a easily accesible protocol locally, then?
<rjd> like a web server
<ihitdisplay> how do I check if the open source driver for radeon 7850 is installed?
<enhui> hi
<ubuntuser13> system profiler not showing cpu ,gpu,temp?
<greyhatpython> My freshly installed Ubuntu 14.04 needs restart every time to detect Wired network. please help.
<KGM70> o/
<delta_> can somebody help me? I'm having problems with the unity launcher.
<delta_> logging in only gives me the wallpaper and desktop icons, without the launcher or the top bar.
<delta_> dropping down to a terminal, unity doesn't start because compiz can't load opengl, but ctrl+C ing it and starting compiz gets my launcher back, without the top bar.
<delta_> weirdly, the guest session works fine...
<k1l> delta_: reset the unity user settings. if guest works it must be something with that
<delta_> I tried ccsm, enabled the unity settings, opengl, reset dconf, both didn't work...
<k1l> sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool    and then    unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity
<delta_> tried the unity-tweak-tool reset, but unity lacks the indicators in the top bar
<cfhowlett> !info sfc
<ubottu> sfc (source: syfi): SyFi Form Compiler. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0.dfsg-1.2 (trusty), package size 88 kB, installed size 862 kB
<delta_> and when I reboot, I get the same situation of no launcher
<OerHeks> delta_, what videodriver did you install, and from where?
<delta_> I'm dualbooting from EFI on a macbook air
<delta_> I think its intel graphics, and worked out of the box
<SonikkuAmerica> No more 12.10 ! Remember to upgrade to 13.10!
<budweiserz> hey there
<lucifer_> howdy
<budweiserz> do you use tools for database modelling?
<lucifer_> no
<budweiserz> you let your imps do it right? :)
<Ekushey> support for 12.10 is over, right?
<cfhowlett> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<lucifer_> nope no imps just an operating system designer
<cfhowlett> !quantal
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<budweiserz> LTS  = 14.04
<OerHeks> just open terminal: ubuntu-support-status # to see which packages are supported
<SonikkuAmerica> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/05/01/ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-reaches-end-of-life-on-may-16-2014/
<graingert> :(
<SonikkuAmerica> Why the long face?
<enhui> hi
<sang_pencari_ilm> trouble install intel linux graphics installer 1.0.5 for ubuntu 14.....please help me
<Pricey> sang_pencari_ilm: Why are you trying to run that? There are drivers built into ubuntu.
<sang_pencari_ilm> yeah i knows but....want try it....
<Pricey> sang_pencari_ilm: Did you read the documentation that came with it? (This is a bad idea, ubuntu probably won't have any documentation for it but intel may.. still.. bad idea)
<Hyperbyte> Hi.  After upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04, gnome-panel doesn't start with error "unknown dconf database description: <database name>".  This is because of the mandatory profile I specified in /etc/dconf/profile/user.  If I move that file elsewhere, gnome-panel does start.  Any ideas what's up here?
<Freeder> Will upgrading 10.04 via do-release-upgrade work?
<dw1> should
<Freeder> or do I need to upgrade to 12.04 first?
<Freeder> I get "Could not calculate the upgrade
<dw1> actually 14.04 wont be offered until 14.04.1 is out unless you use -d param
<k1l> Freeder: you need to upgrade to 12.04 first.
<Freeder> ok
<cfhowlett> Freeder only if you're on a server
<Freeder> and how do I tell it to go to 12.04 first?
<Freeder> or is that not possible now
<k1l> Freeder: not calculating the upgrade could be caused if you have 3rd party repos , PPA or 3rd party oackages installed
<Freeder> oh... so do I need 12.04 first or no?
<dw1> Freeder: from what i can tell you must do 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04
<k1l> Freeder: it only upgrade to 12.04
<Freeder> ok
<Freeder> so how do I get to 12.04, and how do I search for 3rd party PPAs? It said it disabled them in the installer
<dw1> Freeder: google the error, there are a few possible issues/solutios
<Freeder> oh, it is still taking me to 12
<Freeder> precise is 12
<Freeder> b/c .1 of 14 isnt out yet
<Freeder> so thats not the issue
<Freeder> so it must be a package issue
<k1l> Freeder: 12.04 and 14.04. we also have 12.10 and 14.10 so please be specific on that version numbers
<dw1> Freeder: perhaps try grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<dw1> Freeder: remove the broken ones and it may work
<Freeder> ppa-purge isnt a valid command
<Freeder> I ran the grep, i have tons of broken packages, it seems
<AlexPortable> Can I repair grub / move it to another hdd from my ubuntu installation?
<AlexPortable> or do i need live usb for that
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable live usb yes
<AlexPortable> not normal?
<Freeder> for your information, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove   did the trick
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Freeder> for the next guy that comes along
<cfhowlett> !cookie|Freeder
<ubottu> Freeder: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cfhowlett> Freeder makes sense but good reminder.  thanks.
<keevitaja> hi, can somebody please explain me my syslog?
<keevitaja> May 16 16:25:25 keevitaja-dell wpa_supplicant[895]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED
<keevitaja> May 16 16:25:29 keevitaja-dell wpa_supplicant[895]: nl80211: send_and_recv->nl_recvmsgs failed: -33
<keevitaja> it occurs after every 2 minutes
<Freeder> heh, thanks
<Freeder> have a good day
<Freeder> I'm sure i'll be back later ;)
<budweiserz> maybe broadcasting somthin
<Guest941> guys , I made a ubuntu Repository mirror to use in local lan . I used apt-mirror tool. when ifinished 64 repo and after that I added i386 to apt-mirror source list and started apt-mirror. They I felt its isnt need to download 32 bit repo also . SO I removed it from source list . But when I type apt-get update from lan machine where I use this downloaded repository to update , it updates all packages and aditionaly showing , cannot fetch 1386 packages. How
<Guest941>  to get rid of it ?
<Sven_vB> is there a way for adding a fallback wildcard to openssh's authorized_keys? my git repo server uses that to identify connecting users, and i'd like to have a guest account. thought about making a key pair for guest and distributing both keys, but i think that would undermine all guests' encryption.
<juse334> HI All ) Can any1 help me. I have a bug - ubuntu freezes in random time and I do ctrl+alt+f1 & ctrl+alt+f7 and it agan works! HELP
<whoever> juse334: is it an upgrade or fresh install and what version
<naxil> hello
<naxil> how to use tail with xxd?
<naxil> or | head?
<Pici> naxil: xxd filename | tail  doesn't work?
<rantic> Does anyone have a recommendation for an article or guide to join an ubuntu 14.04 machine to a windows active directory environment?
<naxil> pici not.. convert all file..
<naxil> Pici, works with xdd filename | tail but not with xdd filename > foo.txt | tail why?
<juse334> whoever:  ubuntu 14lts new install
<Pici> naxil: because you are redirecting the output to a file... not to the screen.
<k-joseph> hi guys, i have gedit, but it is very slow with files which extremely long, which editor is more powerful and may not slow down when i use it to edit files with so so many lines of code and also be able to find "some text" and replace all results at the same time plus doing other exploits with it!!!
<Pici> naxil: yes. That is how head/tail works.  Look at the manpage for xxd if you only want to convert parts of the file, specifically the length and seek options.
<naxil> Pici, but i remember the command line for see only the header
<Pici> naxil: xxd filename | head > output
<TeraJL> hi there, i'm using ubuntu 12.04 with kernel 3.8.0-39-generic (i've updated to try to fix this), and my first core is allways at 70%->100% even if i turn off evrything and i only have 1 or 2 process running at 1.0% CPU
<juse334> HI All ) Can any1 help me. I have a bug - ubuntu freezes in random time and I do ctrl+alt+f1 & ctrl+alt+f7 and it agan works! HELP
<naxil> yes pici!!!
<EleanorEllis> k-joseph: Gedit can find and replace. I don't know a faster text editor but you could try searching for "text editor" in the software centre
<TeraJL> is it normal? i use the cpu indicator and it's set as ondemand
<juse334> HI All ) Can any1 help me. I have a bug - ubuntu freezes in random time and I do ctrl+alt+f1 & ctrl+alt+f7 and it agan works! HELP
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<whoever> juse334: i had the same issue , I just dealt with it, and after a few updates it was fine, others purged unity
<k-joseph> EleanorEllis: gedit so-far allows me to replace one "a text" at a time whereas i want to replace all references for "a text"  in the whole file, is this possible and how!!!
<juse334> whoever: I think it is nvidea optimus bug
<juse334> whoever:  Do you have nvidea optimus ?
<whoever> juse334: well you could try removing that and using the open source one instead
<andread612> Docente interno: Pubblicazione del C.V. Tramite portale ClickLavoro.
<andread612> PuFFo|6|NeWs-1 xdcc send #1
<EleanorEllis> k-joseph: Click the "Replace All" button instead of the "Replace" button at the bottom of the "Replace" dialog box, which you can get to from the "Search " menu
<juse334> whoever:  ok, ty man )
<whoever> juse334: nope don't have optimus
<e01> hello, i am on ubuntu14.04  and have Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 2000, is the proprietary intel driver better than the built in one, and what will be the benefits of installing this from intel?
<whoever> e01: i don't think it is any better, but the benifit is that you have access to a few extra settings
<e01> whoever: i mean if it will add extra performance?
<onca> I just accidentally deleted my system kernel, how can I get it back ?
<onca> I meant to delete something else
<TeraJL> hi there, i'm using ubuntu 12.04 with kernel 3.8.0-39-generic (i've updated to try to fix this), and my first core is always at 70%->100% even if i turn off evrything and i only have 1 or 2 process running at 1.0% CPU, i have an I7 and the cpu is set as ondemand(from the indicator), with htop i don't find anything using much more than 1%
<onca> apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic didn't put the file back, what do I have to do to reinstall the latest kernel?
<AlexPortable> i have 2 hdds
<AlexPortable> on which hdd should i install ubuntu?
<AlexPortable> erm
<AlexPortable> hdd1 contains windows, hdd2 contains ubuntu. on which hdd should i install grub?
<dw1> onca try linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<dw1> onca (14.04)
<onca> yah, dw1 that's it thank you
<ManDay> Hello, is there an image of Ubuntu Live (recent) which can be installed on an USB stick as easy as with `dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb` ?
<dw1> AlexPortable: why not both :)
<AlexPortable> dw1: no idea
<AlexPortable> then i get 2 boot messages or not?
<k-joseph> EleanorEllis: gedit crushes on saving after replacing the text, the text file is almost 200mb
<AlexPortable> crushes xd
<shtrwlf> Tera, try updating the powermanager
<TeraJL> i've activated the htop processes to show kernel process and i have kworker using 80% of CPU  withou me doing nothing
<ManDay> (ncm)
<AlexPortable> how can i make a hotkey to run?
<shtrwlf> kworker hogging CPU could be many things
<shtrwlf> you can use ps -aux|more to diagnose processes more - shutting down unnecesary ones might fix the kworker issues
<AlexPortable> how can i make a hotkey to run?
<AlexPortable> trying to install grub on ubuntu 14.04; grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<EleanorEllis> k-joseph: Sorry, I don't know. Try googling for "ubuntu text editor large files" or look in the software centre for "text editor" and see what the descriptions say
<shtrwlf> if your dual booting you put grub on the root partition or / of the HDD ubuntu is installed on
<shtrwlf> when it asks for a mount point usually just put /
<lotuspsychje> is there an easy way to create a trusty usb stick for both 32bit and 64bit?
<k-joseph> EleanorEllis: ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje multiboot
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: is that a package?
<shtrwlf> abiword?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje I believe it's a method
<Player> Hi, I'm trying to set up a VPS running Ubuntu.  I installed 13.10 (as of now our host doesn't support 14.04) and made two user accounts, but I was wondering what groups they need to be in?
<Player> Everyone has sudoers access, but I'm missing a lot because things are broken.
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje http://multibootusb.org/
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: tnx
<Player> To condense my question, what are the default user groups users are assigned in Ubuntu?
<whoever> jsamuel: did you get your freeze issue solved
<bstarek> hello all
<Player> Hi.
<slashbin33> la
<itmannenonline> join ubuntu-se
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> is postfix-cluebringer the package i need to install if i want to implement policyd for postfix ?
<itmannenonline> join #ubuntu-se
<Noiro> i don't suppose anyone knows how to run LoL on Ubuntu, or should I be bugging #wine about that?
<lotuspsychje> !info lol
<ubottu> Package lol does not exist in trusty
<SonikkuAmerica> lotuspsychje: There is no hilarity in Ubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> :D
<bluezone> Noiro, wine but good luck, hopefully in the future companies realize the potential here, like valve is beginning to do
<Noiro> looks like #wine is invite-only, wtf?
<bluezone> try ##wine
<Noiro> nothing there
<bluezone> oh
<bluezone> probably need to register you nick
<Noiro> I am registered
<theevil24a> hola
<bluezone> Noiro, are you logged in?
<theevil24a> hola
<Noiro> bluezone, yeah
<bluezone> Noiro, then #wine should work, are you sure you're logged in? :P
<shtrwlf> unity is the hilarity in ubuntu
<Noiro> this nick is registered and I haven't been switched so I'm pretty sure I'm identified
<bluezone> Noiro, maybe your irc client is dumb try #winehq
<Noiro> that works
<porton> I've just installed Ubuntu for my dad and don't see how to start a terminal
<bluezone> porton, you can search it if you click the button on the top left (in unity)
<porton> help!
<Pessimist> Noiro: try playonlinux. There is a beta script for LoL
<xangua> porton: control+alt+t or just type terminal in the dash
<Noiro> Precise is 14.04? I can never keep up with names, haha
<jost> Hi! I'm trying to install packages from this PPA: http://ppa.launchpad.net/zentyal/2.2/ubuntu/  - The download just stalls at 0B/26.7KB. Why could that happen?
<rahuL__> citrix, hii
<jost> System is a 10.04 server
<rahuL__> citrix, are you there?
<Player> jost, is this a local server or remote?
<DJones> Noiro: 14.04 is Trust
<citrix> yes i m here
<DJones> trusty
<bluezone> Trusty Tahr!!!
<citrix> main aaj thoda sa thak gai ti
<jost> Player: I'm logged in via ssh, but the server is in the same building
<leeyaa> how to find out where apt put cluebrinter's webui
<Player> jost, So the request goes through but it stalls at 0B?
<omar_> Hi all.
<Player> Does it happen in just this scenario?
<jost> Player seems so - and previous updates worked
<Player> jost, Oh, it's an update, apt-get upgrade or..?
<omar_> I am trying to use ap-hotspot (not in the Ubuntu PPA) to setup an infrastructure hotspot on my laptop, but it does not work even after downgrading hostapd. What else can I do?
<jost> Player: its apt-get install, yes (started by the zentyal migration script)
<Player> jost, if you're using apt-get I'd suggest trying sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<OerHeks> omar_, see if your wireless adapter is capable of doing this, has something to wo with the driver.
<omar_> OerHeks, I was able to do this back in 13.10. I installed 14.04, and that's when it ceased to work.
<omar_> OerHeks, yesterday*
<Player> jost, if that doesn't solve it I would say it's an NIC driver issue.  try resetting the network and/or rebooting the machine.  Alternatively you can attempt to access the package source in your web-browser, do you happen to know what repository it's attempting to download from?
<Player> it might just be a matter of an obsolete repo
<OerHeks> omar_, then seek help by the maker of that program
<omar_> OerHeks, hmm.. I see. So, as I understand, there is currently no other way to establish an infrastructure connection on Ubuntu?
<sl33k_> Where could I find the instructions to upgrade to firefox 29? I have firefox 28 installed.
<omar_> OerHeks, hotspot* :\
<Player> sl33k_ it should update automatically, try apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<sl33k_> Player: Do I enter those as is? This upgrades all softwares?
<Player> sl33k_, Yes I'll upgrade all outdated packages on your machine, however apt-get needs root permissions so run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from your terminal.
<jost> Player: accessing via browser work... we're suspecting the network is the problem now, another machine had  the same problem
<Player> jost, routers are weird, eh?
<erica_> hi i need help
<Player> erica_, what's up?
<erica_> i need help is there anyone in here
<Player> erica_, what help do you need?
<erica_> anyone
<sl33k_> Player: thanks! Is this what software center gui does behind the scenes?
<Player> sl33k_, essentially
<Player> sl33k_, software center just runs apt-get update at boot and scheduled times depending upon what your settings are.  If you click the "show details" button while it's upgrading or checking for updates, it'll show the terminal output of apt-get update and apt-get upgrade.
<erica_> IS THERE ANYONE IN HERE?????
<sl33k_> erica_, Don't ask to ask, just ask
<Player> erica_ quit :<
<Player> I tried to help them but they just kept asking for help. lol
<sl33k_> lol
<sl33k_> Player: great insight about the boot timing for scheduled updates. appreciate it!
<Player> sl33k_ anytime
<rantic> Does anyone have a recommendation for an article or guide to join an ubuntu 14.04 machine to a windows active directory environment?
<Player> rantic, could you elaborate?  I'm not sure what you're asking.
<ikonia> rantic: do you want it to just be a domain member/client, or a domain server/participant
<compdoc> rantic, I think thats a relatively new thing, which I havent tried yet
<bugtraq> hi
<bugtraq> hi
<ingsoc> anyone know of a bluetooth adapter that would work plug and play on ubuntu 12.04
<ingsoc> i have a belkin adapter that seems to have issues with bluez
<near77> hi
<near77> anyone knows
<near77> why i can't connecti with a local user to a server
<near77> that allows ldap connections?
<battleaxe> anyone here use btrfs? I'm in the process of moving large amounts of unimportant data to it, starting out with a single device and no subvolumes.  I've filled that device up almost full, then added a second device to the btrfs filesystem.  I then ran an unfiltered 'btrfs filesystem balance' and am adding yet more data to the filesystem while it balances.  was this a mistake?  did I only want to balance metadata and not all data?  i c
<battleaxe> an see this is going to take a long time, but i like that it's usable while I do this..
<battleaxe> (does metadata, after being balanced, act as parity bits that can be used to reconstruct a single failed device?)
<home> ubuntu 14.4 intel graphics ---????
<some1_> I was addicted to watching pornography for 10 years, write me if you want to know more :)
<ikonia> home: what's the actual question
<ikonia> some1_: not welcome in this channel
<ikonia> some1_: please don't reference it again, we deal with ubuntu support here
<home> ikonia: me need drivers
<some1_> ikonia: it's ok
<ikonia> some1_: thank you
<ikonia> home:  shouldn't need drivers
<ikonia> home: intel support should be out of the box in ubuntu 14.04
<kfizz> Is it possible to install Ubuntu server on an SSD then use two other HDD in a RAID 1 setup for storage?
<bluezone> any idea how long it takes for my applications to be accepted into the ubuntu repos?
<ikonia> how have you submitted them ? what repos ?
<ikonia> your applications ????
<ikonia> what applications ?
<bluezone> lol
<ikonia> why is that funny ?
<bluezone> I have an application i want to put in the ubuntu store, it has not been submitted yet
<ikonia> bluezone: ok, so I'd focus on meeting the requirements to get it into the store
<bluezone> i'm wondering how long it takes them to accept new applicants and new applications
<bluezone> ok
<omar_> Is there a way to establish an infrastructure hotspot other than using ap-hotspot?
<battleaxe> kfizz, it's possible for sure.  you have several options for software raid 1, including mdadm, zfs-on-linux, and btrfs to name a few
<OerHeks> omar_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Wireless_Ad-Hoc_connection_sharing_scenario
<kfizz> battleaxe, I originally tried using Intel Rapid Storage Technology to set up the two HDD as a RAID1 and leave the SSD alone. Installed Ubuntu on SSD but couldn't get it to boot. Would it be better to leave the BIOS settings as AHCI, install Ubuntu on the SSD and then configure the RAID post-install?
<home> ikonia: sudo ???????
<erle-> cannot start unity-tweak-tool
<erle-> http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/screenshotfrom94jhqap6g3.png
<erle-> what does this mean?
<battleaxe> kfizz, oh, I don't know anything about pseudo-hardware raid, ie. intel rapid storage.  at any rate that might not be related to getting ubuntu on the ssd to boot - i'd try to get that working first then work on the raid
<erle-> all package dependencies etc. are correct
<omar_> OerHeks, This is only for establish an Ad-Hoc connection, isn't it? Because Android devices do not recognize Ad-Hoc. :\
<ikonia> home: I don't understand, sorry
<home> yasno
<sudormrf> omar_, so you are trying to tether your phone to your computer?
<kfizz> battleaxe, thanks for the input. This is my first foray into RAID
<OerHeks> omar_, do they not?
<omar_> OerHeks, That's what ap-hotspot was created in the first place.
<omar_> why**
<sudormrf> kfizz, is this going to be a NAS of sorts or something else?
<battleaxe> kfizz, others know more, but I think you definitely want to use ahci mode on the sata ports.  the advantage of something like mdraid is it can be used independently of hardware, so it's more flexible to recover from
<kfizz> sudormrf, yes it's going to be a NAS
<sudormrf> kfizz, well, generally if you are going to go with hardware RAID people will recommend getting a RAID controller proper.  if you want to talk software RAID I can probably try to be of some assistance.
<sudormrf> omar_, are you trying to tether your phone to your computer?
<mmazing> anyone know how to bypass the lock screen from console?
<kfizz> sudormrf, yeah at this point I think I just need to go with software RAID. Been working on this for over a day with no luck. I'm currently reinstalling ubuntu server on the SSD. Once I get it booted up, I'll probably need some assistance. What's the best utility? mdraid?
<mmazing> this has happened a few times, and i probably should open a bug report, but my lock screen suddenly won't accept my password, i can go to tty1 and log in to the console, but can't figure out how to kill the lock screen. i end up having to reboot and lose my work state
<omar_> sudormrf, I am just trying to make my laptop work as a wifi hotspot unit. Similar to how Connectify works on Windows.
<sudormrf> kfizz, well I personally use greyhole.
<sudormrf> omar_, so you are trying to share your laptop's internet connection to your phone....hmm.
<sudormrf> omar_, ok, give me a sec.
<omar_> sudormrf, Yup. I was able to do that on 13.10. But after I installed 14.04 yesterday, ap-hotspot ceased to work due to the broken hostapd package.
<battleaxe> software raid is a fairly broad topic kfizz, i highly recommend you have a separate sandbox system with a bunch of cheap small disks to play with :) i've spent days and days fiddling with this stuff.  but for ease of use, md raid 1 was easy to configure
<sudormrf> battleaxe, do you use software RAID?
<battleaxe> i've got 12.0.4 on an md raid 1 volume, nothing fancy, and am using btrfs to tie together a mess of 2tb and 1.5tb disks
<Hardcheese> how do I purge a user?
<battleaxe> i also explored zfs-on-linux, but that was a bit beyond me, and beyond my cheap hardware too
<sudormrf> battleaxe, does btrfs allow for more dynamic expansion of pools?  I think that is one of the drawbacks of ZFS.
<sudormrf> omar_, did you see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453877/cannot-create-wifi-hotspot-in-ubuntu-14-04
<battleaxe> sudormrf, i'm just starting out with btrfs, but it does seem to do exactly that.  I've started with 1 2tb, added a second 2tb, and am adding to the filesystem while balancing it, with plans to just keep on going.. who knows how it'll work out, i barely understand how btrfs works :P
<sudormrf> battleaxe, heh.  I have read quite a bit about both btrfs and zfs.  does btrfs require the same amount of overhead as ZFS?
<omar_> sudormrf, Yup. Been there, done that. Even after downgrading hostapd, it didn't work. :\
<battleaxe> Hardcheese, purge a user?  do you mean something like 'sudo userdel <username>' and then 'sudo rm -rf /home/<username>' ?
<battleaxe> sudormrf, i think i should be asking you the questions then.  my case is hardly a busy environment, just a media server for 2 people
<sudormrf> battleaxe, that is pretty much what mine is.  I don't use btrfs or zfs, though.  I have considered them.
<battleaxe> I've used an unraid server for years, and just now am changing it up.  not for any overly necessary reason either..
<sudormrf> omar_, hmm.  it looks like this is a problem with the package in 14.04.
<omar_> sudormrf, apparently so..
<sudormrf> battleaxe, heh.  I know that feeling.  I have been looking in to rebuilding my server as well.  just because :D.  I looked at unraid and freenas (tried freenas in a VM) and openmediavault as well.
<battleaxe> the grass is always greener!  and I like freenas, and would like to move to using that to manage a zfs storage box, but I need beefier hardware, so for now I'm just tooling around with btrfs.  It seems magical the way it's working and I'm kind of waiting for the other shoe to drop and something to go wrong :P
<Hardcheese> battleaxe: yeah. But you can just use sudo userdel <username> -r apparently, to skip that lats command
<battleaxe> Hardcheese, well, excellent
<fightingirish12> hey guys i just installed ubuntu 12.10 and im having some issues installing the flashback. im able to get to the terminaland type ui
<spaztik> hey everyone, i'm looking for a multi-protocol, multi-account-per-protocol chat client that doesn't suck... Pidgin is ok, but it crashes every 10-15 minutes due to sqlite (where nothing else I'm using crashes sqlite libs, including apps i've written to try and replicate crashing)
<spaztik> any suggestions?
<fightingirish12> and type in sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback
<lavvo> To upgrade 12.10 to 14.04 from the command line, should I just replace the code name in sources.list with "trusty"? Or do I have to do one upgrade at a time?
<spaztik> fightingirish12: you mean fallback?
<sudormrf> battleaxe, I have something close to 40TB of storage at my place
<fightingirish12> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/how-to-install-and-tweak-gnome.html
<fightingirish12> flashback
<fightingirish12> E: Unable to locate package gnome-session-flashback
<fightingirish12> that is my error^
<spaztik> ahh, guess it changed names
<spaztik> did you search apt-cache for flashback?
<battleaxe> sudormrf, only about 8TB here.  i'll check out greyhole, never really heard of that
<fightingirish12> not yet, how would i go about doing that?
<spaztik> apt-cache search flashback
<spaztik> so, i think in your 12.x repositories it'll still be called fallback
<fightingirish12> oh ok
<spaztik> sounds like fallback->flashback rename didn't happen until 2013-09-25
<spaztik> which was a few years after 12.x release
<delinquentme> Is it possible to disable the auto-maximize in Unity when I drag a window to the edges of the screen?
<fightingirish12> so sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<delinquentme> I would like it to *just* snap to the edges at its current size
<spaztik> you can try that, if it doesn't work just search for fallback, and grep for gnome
<spaztik> apt-cache search fallback | grep gnome
<spaztik> delinquentme: i think it's the MOVE WINDOW plugin?
<sudormrf> battleaxe, it is neat, it relies on samba, so there is that.
<fightingirish12> brb
<fightingirish12> lemme see if this works
<spaztik> k
<spaztik> delinquentme: disable grid plugin in ccsm, should be good to go
<sudormrf> battleaxe, I have been working on building a new server.  will still probably use greyhole, just making this one more spartan.  building the conf files for all the stuff I need in a VM so I can just move everything over real quick on the day I decide to pull the trigger.
<Hardcheese> trying to update. But a few of the packages servers are down.. so I can't install ANY of the updates. What do I do?
<Guest3947> Friendly reminder not to join #pandacoinpnd
<spaztik> Hardcheese: you mean your PPAs? cuz all the ubuntu servers should be up
<ekristen> has anyone see a ubuntu server show connections as established, but the source server showing no connection via netstat
<qin_> Guest3947: try this on #freenode
<Guest3947> Might as well.
<delinquentme> spaztik, $ gconftool-2 --set /apps/compiz-1/plugins/grid/screen0/options/top_edge_action --type int 0 per: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72452/how-to-turn-off-compizs-drag-to-maximize-behaviour
<spaztik> delinquentme: nice
<Hardcheese> spaztik: it appears that my "update check" so to speak was old, and the update manager tried to download packages that doesn't exist anymore.
<spaztik> delinquentme: AH, that's what those settings are in ccsm... i thought for some reason it was defining the locations of the grid, not that they'd snap :S
<spaztik> Hardcheese: so you're good?
<Hardcheese> yeah, thanks :). I just updated the "what to update" thing.
<delinquentme> Yeap! spaztik  Added to configuration script !!
<johndow> If I put ubuntu on my older desktop computer, like version 10.10 are there security risks with doing that?
<spaztik> delinquentme: nice, yeah i just played with the settings.. i just disabled it as well, was kinda annoying
<spaztik> i love linux :P
<c|oneman> I like windows xp
<spaztik> lol
<johndow> c|oneman, dude xp rocks.
<spaztik> i like win7/8
<johndow> Vista was the best though.
<spaztik> lol
<c|oneman> heh.
<johndow> ;)
<spaztik> vista wasn't as bad as everyone made it out to be.... esp. once sp3 came out
<c|oneman> I want my address bar.
 * Monotoko is still on Vista
<johndow> waht..?
<c|oneman> vista didn't offer anything compelling over xp though. so even if it was 1% worse, it was too much.
<Monotoko> never could be bothered buying Windows 7
<dw1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<spaztik> uhhhh.... vista brought the win2k true multithreaded processing
<spaztik> in xp if an app crashed, your whole OS would hang
<johndow> Does anyone know if I put a real old version of Ubuntu on my old desktop, is this a big security risk?
<spaztik> johndow: security is only as good as the administrator
<c|oneman> probably johndow, it it no longer recieves any updates
<dw1> johndow: well it wont have any updates so possibly
<spaztik> i.e., if it's on a private lan, not likely
<fartface> If I was to connect my Ubuntu box to a VPN, would that prevent me from being able to SSH to it from the normal address?
<fartface> Remotely.
<johndow> dang hardware won't run newest version very effectively
<spaztik> just because it's old, and there are packages that have vulns, doesn't mean you're subject to them
<johndow> i guess i could try xubuntu, someone told me it could be ran on old machines
<dw1> johndow: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-different-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<johndow> ok thx
<dw1> johndow: xubuntu and lubuntu are just regular ubuntu but with lighter desktop managers
<dw1> johndow: which you can install anytime
<surprisetrex> If 'sudo lspci | grep -i vga' doesn't show my graphics card - is it likely to be a hardware issue?
<johndow> dw1, well i need a distro that doesn't take very much RAM to run it.
<dw1> johndow: yeah, install a lighter desktop environment over regular ubuntu
<johndow> ok
<dw1> johndow: see link :)
<johndow> looking now
<ConnextionEval> Can anyone help me on this linux error i keep getting every now and then http://i.imgur.com/eDa1X0V.jpg
<johndow> ConnextionEval, lol.
<giacomo_> Hi all
<dw1> johndow: i run LXDE / lubuntu on a very low power netbook and it works good
<johndow> ConnextionEval, sicko shit man
<qin_> !op | ConnextionEval
<ubottu> ConnextionEval: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<exploit> I run Ubuntu 14.10 on my HP G71-333NR Notebook and run very good
<johndow> thanks
<exploit> any native C++ for Ubuntu?
<Quetza> How can I convert a binary that uses loads of shared libraries into a single self-contained binary with no library dependencies?
<qin_> Quetza: add libs to package?
<giacomo_> How can I use whois in irssi?
<Quetza> qin_: I want a single binary, not a package with all the libs
<exploit> you want binary file?
<ManDay> I've booted 14.04 LTS, does anyone know where to get SKYPE from?
<exploit> from the Internet
<ManDay> I've added "Canonical partner" but when I enter "skype" in the Ubuntu Software Center, I get no suitable results
<exploit> www.skype.com
<tmager> ManDay: you can just get it from their website, the really backlevel version for Ubuntu works fine
<ManDay> ok ty, - just out of curiousity, why is it not in the partner repo?
<qin_> Quetza: Whatever you trying to do is not Linux style, publishing package with dependencies is rightway, or script.
<exploit> I have Skype and work fine on Ubuntu 14.10
<Quetza> I have all the source and am building on a vagrant box. Instead of linking dynamically, I want the libraries all included in the binary so I can copy across a single file
<ManDay> exploit, which version should I download?
<exploit> wait let me check
<ManDay> oh
<ManDay> heh, skype just popped up in the software center
<ManDay> strange thing
<ManDay> while I was chatting here, the software center blinked and skype appeared
<qin_> Quetza: oups, still do not get a concept of binary file to do so.
<ManDay> Hm, but I get an error no less
<Quetza> qin_: I mean a single executable file
<ManDay> When I click "install" I get a message that This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<tmager> ManDay: just get the one from their website, I've never had much luck with the one on software center
<ManDay> tmager, which version would that be then?
<exploit> look
<exploit> Skype 4.2
<ManDay> heh?
<ManDay> I mean which download?
<exploit> try this code
<tmager> ManDay, there's one that's for like ubuntu 10.04 or something I think, that one works fine
<exploit>  wget -O skype.deb http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.2.0.13-1_i386.deb
<exploit> sudo dpkg -i skype.deb
<exploit> sudo apt-get -f install;rm skype.deb
<ManDay> They offer one for ubuntu 10 and one for ubuntu 12
<tmager> ManDay the 12 one then I guess
<exploit> What version of Ubuntu you have?
<ManDay> aight
<ManDay> exploit: 14
<ManDay> its the recent live cd
<exploit> here the site http://www.noobslab.com/2014/01/skype-released-new-version-install-in.html
<exploit> try this page
<ManDay> that's equivalent to the 12er thing
<ManDay> ill try to install it now
<ManDay> blargh... wrong architecture i386
<exploit> you have 64bit?
<ManDay> yeah
<ManDay> and i downloaded the one labelled "multiarch"
<ManDay> what is that "multi"? sparc?
<exploit> ok
<exploit> look man
<exploit> for install Skype on Ubuntu is really easy
<exploit> you can download from your terminal
<rahul___> citrix, lmao
<Hardcheese> the update manager does not suggest me to update :(
<Hardcheese> upgrade*
<ManDay> exploit: i just downloaded that very file
<exploit> try this
<Hardcheese> if I apt-get dist-upgrade gives nothing. I'm on 11.0 and want up
<exploit> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get -f install
<Beldar> !11.10 | Hardcheese
<ubottu> Hardcheese: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Hardcheese> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Beldar> !eol | Hardcheese
<ubottu> Hardcheese: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<exploit> don't forget your sudo command before the apt-get if you are on Ubuntu
<ManDay> I followed the exact steps here http://www.noobslab.com/2014/01/skype-released-new-version-install-in.html
<ManDay> What I get is :
<ManDay> dpkg: error processing archive skype.deb (--install):  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<exploit> ok
<exploit> try this
<exploit> sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-murrine:i386 gtk2-engines-pixbuf:i386 sni-qt:i386
<ManDay> i guess i'll just get the i386 liveimage then
<ManDay> exploit: huh?
<ManDay> what good is that gonna do?
<ManDay> ah
<exploit> fix the problem with 64bit
<ManDay> it's on that page
<Beldar> ManDay, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  the ubuntu repos version is suggested
<exploit> Yeah
<Beldar> ManDay, there is no 64 bit iamage of skype
<exploit> yes
<ManDay> gtk2-engines-murrine
<exploit> man go to the end of the page see
<ManDay> E: Unable to locate package gtk2-engines-murrine E: Unable to locate package gtk2-engines-pixbuf E: Unable to locate package sni-qt
<ManDay> exploit: I already tried the repo version
<ManDay> It also gives a wrong arch error
<exploit> sudo add-apt-repository"deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lbs_release-sc) partner"
<exploit> sudo apt-get update
<ManDay> erratum: It gives an error about unment deps
<ManDay> exploit: I do read the same page
<ManDay> here is the error I get:
<ManDay> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  skype : Depends: skype-bin but it is not installable E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<exploit> sudo apt-get install skype && sudo apt-get -f install
<ManDay> exploit: no need to quote the commands, i can see them myself
<Beldar> ManDay, Did you enable multiarch from the commands in the wiki, and look close to who says what to you.
<ManDay> Beldar: ah, ok
<Beldar> skype is in the repos, now no need to add a repo
<exploit> Yeah
<ManDay> Beldar: the instructions from the wiki seem to work, at least it's installing something now
<exploit> any new version of Wine
<ManDay> it installed successfully, thanks exploit and Beldar
<exploit> You welcome
<exploit> I am on Skype now my nickname is gundamio
<exploit> add me
<nisha> hi
<Guest1153> hello all!
<exploit> hi nisha
<Guest1153> I need help installing audio drivers in a presario 2100 in 13.04
<Guest1153> i get sound with 14.04
<Guest1153> but no wifi
<majod> i have system ssd and another 1TB hard drive mounted...id like to be able to install some software from the software center, like games, to to the 1TB drive, for example to /mnt/data/games/..., is it possible?
<exploit> did you check your wifi connection
<exploit> It possible
<daftykins> majod: i doubt many of the games are really that big via the software center?
<Beldar> Guest1153, 13.04 will be eol soon 13.10 is already, not the best choice 12.04 or 14.04 would be better. If wifi is the issue, it is likely fixable, or a cheap usb wiki flash.
<majod> daftykins, it doesnt matter how big they are
<Beldar> wifi*
<daftykins> Beldar: sorry to second guess, but pretty sure 13.04 has been gone since January?
<Guest1153> thanks Beldar
<exploit> check on your terminal ifconfig to see what going on
<Guest1153> everything works except the sound grrr
<daftykins> majod: what do you believe is the benefit to moving them to the HDD then?
<Guest1153> that's the only thing I need
<Guest1153> all the other distro have no problem with the sound
<Guest1153> but I had a lot of problem with the WiFi
<Beldar> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Guest1153> I bought a dungle and it works but not in 14.04
<exploit> maybe your wifi card inside your notebook is not work fine.
<Guest1153> ok
<majod> daftykins, to install software where i want it to
<Beldar> daftykins, No problem, man it seems eol.
<Beldar> Guest1153, So 13.04 is actually eol.
<PlogFloyd> anyoneobdy know php and can explain this error? http://goo.gl/mzptU5 ?
<daftykins> majod: you'd have to mount the path most programs want to install to, to the HDD via a manual path edit
<daftykins> majod: i don't think you can override the path packages want to install to
<majod> daftykins, well, if i can for example download compressed games and just uncompress them to my hdd and play, id like to be able to do that with games in software center...if its not possible, then ok
<Guest1153> I a going to try 13.10 now
<Guest1153> thanks!
<daftykins> majod: no packages don't work like that. you could try and find said games manually... but you're likely to get issues running them if they're not meant for ubuntu specifically.
<Beldar> oh my another eol, oh well.
<citrix> hii
<daftykins> hello.
<exploit> hello
<riverloop> hi everyone
<rahul___> citrix, jj
<riverloop> Can I align desktop icons to right, like OSX?
<Ingrid18>  You can find funny videos here. http://j.mp/1gAh6Jy
<theadmin> uh...
<theadmin> Ingrid18: That's offtopic, and spam. This isn't welcome here.
<compdoc> I think he knows :)
<tessarakt> My upgrade to 14.04 terminated in the middle because of too many configuration errors ...
<rantic> Does anyone have a recommendation for an article or guide to join an ubuntu 14.04 machine to a windows active directory environment?
<tessarakt> and now sudo crashes, so I don't know how to continue :-(
<g3ek> hi. somebody uses ubuntu on a phone?
<Beldar> tessarakt, If you want help here any errors need a pastebin and context.
<daftykins> !touch | g3ek
<ubottu> g3ek: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<tessarakt> Beldar: there is no context
<tessarakt> I just get a "Speicherzugriffsfehler"
<Beldar> tessarakt, Really you gave one or two just no real details that we can use to help.
<tessarakt> and the log of the Ubuntu upgrade went away when I pressed x
<tessarakt> I know that _normally_ I could just continue by repeated executions of apt-get -f install, apt-get dist-upgrade and dpkg --configure -a
<tessarakt> but all these need superuser rights
<daftykins> tessarakt: what exactly happens when trying to run e.g. "sudo -i" ?
<tessarakt> "Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)"
<daftykins> i see
<daftykins> tessarakt: truthfully, if you have much data i would backup and clean install 14.04. if you insist on trying to fix it you can reboot and try the recovery boot via GRUB to get a root shell however.
<daftykins> *don't have much data
<tessarakt> well, I _could_ just copy over the system from my notebook or something like that ...
<davidnknight> Anyone know how to stop git from asking for SSH key passphrase every time?
<omar_> So, as I get it, 13.10 is no longer updated?
<daftykins> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<davidnknight> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<daftykins> omar_: 9 months, so that makes it july - practically dead yes.
<omar_> daftykins, That's too bad.. :\
<samppady> I have nasty overscan problem on hdmi i am using intel nuc, is there way fix overscan problem?  pic: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3lp1s61md72ihbb/20140516_200917.jpg
<davidnknight> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<daftykins> omar_: what's up exactly?
<daftykins> davidnknight: if you want to go nuts with the bot please query it
<daftykins> (private message)
<davidnknight> OK. Sorry.
<omar_> daftykins, I am thinking of downgrading to 13.10 in order to be able to use the "hostapd" application again, which is totally broken in 14.04.
<davidnknight> So, anyone know how to stop git from asking for SSH key passphrase every time?
<daftykins> omar_: mmm, that would definitely be a lot of effort for just a couple of months.
<daftykins> omar_: have you attempted to find out if the issues are bugs and will be fixed anytime soon?
<necrogami> Any idea why when i change my network interface to vmbr0 ip addr reports the interface as UNKNOWN
<omar_> daftykins, The broken package has been reported on launchpad, yes. And it's even set to "confirmed" and "critical", but I'm not sure how long it's going to take until it's fixed.
<omar_> daftykins, In fact, some bugs are simply never fixed. So.. you never know. :\
<daftykins> necrogami: maybe... that interface doesn't exist? :)
<necrogami> daftykins: it's a vritual bridge
<daftykins> necrogami: yeah i got that from the name... but does it actually exist? what's the full story, what are you *really* doing?
<necrogami> I'm setting up virtual servers
<resinate> where are the ubuntu tutorials?
<necrogami> they route though a virtual bridge
<tessarakt> what I probably need is a statically linked sudo ...
<daftykins> tessarakt: what i suggested would seem easier.
<hexhaxtron> What is the deferwq process for?
<YokoBR> hi guys, i'm on ubuntu 64 bit and i'm trying to run an app but i get "error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ikonia> YokoBR: what app
<ikonia> YokoBR: sounds like it depends on an obsolete library thats not installed on your system
<YokoBR> tululoo
<ikonia> YokoBR: where did you get the app ?
<daftykins> necrogami: use 'ifconfig -a' to confirm the interface exists with that name and is up
<davidnknight> I need to know how to stop git from asking for SSH key passphrase every time? I tried `ssh-agent bash` but it resets after each terminal close.
<ikonia> davidnknight: use gnome-keyring to hold your keys
<ikonia> davidnknight: or something along those lines
<YokoBR> ikonia, from their website. Seems it's because i have the 64bit version of that lib
<YokoBR> and i need the 32bit version
<ikonia> YokoBR: you actually have the 64bit version, I'm susprised that's installed either
<YokoBR> ikonia, yep, but how can i have the 32bit package?
<ikonia> YokoBR: I don't know if the 32bit library is available as a compatability library
<ikonia> I wouldn't advies installing the 32bit library from the 32bit repos to create a conflict
<davidnknight> ikonia: thanks, I'll try that now.
<YokoBR> omg.. so there's no way to run it
<ikonia> YokoBR: get the 64bit version of the binary ?
<ikonia> YokoBR: rebuild it yourself ?
<ikonia> YokoBR: see if anyone has it packaged for 64bit
<ikonia> use a 32bit OS
<ikonia> many ways
<ikonia> don't know how realistic they are though
<Israphel2> Can I have teamviewer 8 and 9 on Trusty?
<daftykins> Israphel2: sure, download their 32-bit .deb
<Israphel2> daftykins: I tried but 9 replaces 8
<Israphel2> I need both
<daftykins> why...
<Israphel2> cause 9 doesn't work with other people using 8
<daftykins> get them to update
<Israphel2> and viceversa
<dino82> I hate teamviewer for that reason
<Israphel2> I wish I can
<Israphel2> but customers are always right
<Israphel2> I was trying the tar.gz version
<Israphel2> but I couldn't even run the checklib
<daftykins> ugh
<riqdiiz> !Ubuntu for phones
<ubottu> riqdiiz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<riqdiiz> ok
<daftykins> riqdiiz: #ubuntu-touch
<riqdiiz> k daft thanks.
<Guest54470> How to find user identity with uidNumber? id -a 5555 does not output anything. but when i do id -a username it shows the informations. Any help please
<ikonia> Guest54470: where are your users held
<Israphel2> looks like it works in ~ but not in /opt
<Guest54470> There are many servers e.g. qa01,qa02...... but i have logged in a specific server, and when i do cat /etc/passwd it does not show all the users. I just wanna mke sure that specific uidnumber is used by the specific user
<Guest54470> <ikonia>
<ikonia> Guest54470: so what are you authing against, ldap, nis, ?
<Guest54470> <ikonia> ldap
<ciaobelli> ciao
<ciaobelli> !lista
<ubottu> ciaobelli: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest54470> <ikonia> earlier two user have the same Uidnumber so there was a conflict between the users. so i gave one user new uidnumber but i just wanna make sure it conflicts with another users
<ikonia> Guest54470: so what are you authing against, ldap, nis, ?
<Guest54470> <ikonia> ldap servers
<ikonia> Guest54470: so, getent should work, or ldapsearch should too
<Guest54470> <ikonia> I have assigned one user randomly uidnumber......how can I make sure that is not use by another users?
<ikonia> Guest54470: I just said, getent, or ldapsearch
<davidnknight> ikonia: I don't think Gnome keyring will work for my use case. It requires a master password to use stored credentials right?
<genii> Guest54470: grep uidnumber /etc/group
<ikonia> davidnknight: it just requies your key passwor
<ikonia> genii: won't work, he's using ldap
<genii> ikonia: Aaah, OK
<davidnknight> And there's no future password to unlock the use of stored passwords?
<ikonia> davidnknight: no, just the key
<ikonia> davidnknight: eg: it stores the key you want
<davidnknight> Do you know if this will work with ansible?
<davidnknight> Basically, ansible is unable to clone a private repo because it requires a passphrase for the ssh key, which ansible doesn't prompt for and instead just hangs.
<ikonia> davidnknight: as an odd twist, someone asked almost this exact question around 4 days ago, and I've never done it, but research suggests it "should"
<Guest54470> <ikonia> <genni> thanks
<ainx> anyone know best game morpg for linux?
<daftykins> ainx: that is not an appropriate question for here
<omar_> So, basically... Neither Ubuntu supports infrastructure out-of-the-box, not Andriod supports ad-hoc.. How ironic.. :\
<ikonia> omar_: ubuntu supports infrastructure just fine
<davidnknight> sudo apt-get install libgnome-keyring-dev
<samppady> Can someone help, Intel nuc hdmi Tv overscan problem is there easy way to fix it?
<davidnknight> This is the right package?
<ainx> oh okay, that good daftykins
<lluad> Is apt-cacher-ng still state of the art for caching debs?
<ikonia> davidnknight: thats the development package
<omar_> ikonia, Really? Could you please help configure it then?
<ikonia> omar_: you should be able to do it thorugh network manager
<ikonia> omar_: there are times it won't work if your network card uses certain propritary drivers
<omar_> ikonia, hmm. I see.
<Praxi> If anyone can help with a udev rule; http://askubuntu.com/questions/466480/trying-to-create-udev-rule-to-mount-removable-drive-exfat-partition
<daftykins> i believe there's a slight misuse of terms there, infrastructure means connecting to APs, not hosting an AP
<ikonia> right, is that not what he wants ?
<omar_> ikonia, Okay. I will try it as soon as I get home, and get back to you later in case I face any issues. Is that okay?
<ikonia> omar_: just ask the channel if you have problems
<omar_> ikonia, Okay sure. Thanks.
<riverloop> Does anybody know how to align the desktop icons to the right automatically as in OS X?
<riverloop> Or is this impossible?
<ikonia> riverloop: we support ubuntu here, not OS X
<omar_> ikonia, Just to make sure we're on the same page here. I am talking about infrastructure hotspot (in case there's any difference).
<ikonia> riverloop: try #macosx channel
<LinksEz> Hi is there a reason remmina would not use the proper sound drivers or something?
<ikonia> omar_: yeah, thats different than what you asked, but I believe network manager should also allow this
<riverloop> ikonia: you totally missed my point.
<daftykins> ikonia: i believe you misread riverloop
<riverloop> I want to align desktop icons to the right, in ubuntu.
<Pessimist> riverloop: I don't think so and I don't see the point why would any developer waste time on such funcionality
<ikonia> riverloop: oh, as in OS X
<ikonia> riverloop: sorry, miss-read
<omar_> ikonia, hmm... I see.
<riverloop> Pessimist: I prefer right-aligned icons. Just asked to see if there's any way to do that.
<omar_> ikonia, The problem is, all how-tos are talking about making an infrastructure hotspot through an app called ap-hotspot, which depends on another app called hostapd, which is broken in 14.04.
<Masky> when I started using gnome, some of my non-gnome applications have strange colors (ie: black background). Does anyone have any ideas how I could fix this and return the colors to normal?
<Trudko> guys where should I put Android studio, under the /opt?
<ikonia> Trudko: anywhere you want
<Trudko> ikonia: whats common plae
<Trudko> place
<ikonia> there is no common place
<ikonia> it's up to you
<trism> Trudko: I just put it in my home directory, ~/Projects/android/, otherwise when it updates you'll either have to own a directory in /opt or be root
<thescorp> Is the problem with multimonitor and SLI still around?
<bluezone> i see getting my app onto the ubuntu story will be a big mess :(
<EleanorEllis> cd ~
<erictr1ck> i installed eclipse from the ubuntu software center but it will not load when clicking on the launcher that was created after the install. i fires up with no issues though when typing eclipse into the terminal.
<olikanoli> irc://irc.abjects.net/beast-xdcc
<ikonia> olikanoli: please don't spam that stuff
<EleanorEllis> I can't move anything to the Trash. I tried following http://askubuntu.com/questions/288513/cant-move-files-to-the-trash but this didn't work
<olikanoli> sorry
<ikonia> EleanorEllis: what happens when you try
<Ugb3> Hey guys, do you know if there is any incompatibility issue with 14.04 and old Athlon 64 ?
<daftykins> Ugb3: shouldn't be
<daftykins> Ugb3: something going wrong?
<Ugb3> When i try to bot the cd I get stuck with the 5 orange dots.
<EleanorEllis> ikonia: Sorry, I accidentally pressed enter before I had finished. However, nothing at all happens. When I ls from ~/.local/share there is no folder called Trash
<daftykins> Ugb3: what graphics hardware in there?
<ikonia> EleanorEllis: create it ?
<olikanoli> #ZTV
<Ugb3> daftykins: ah it may be that, an old ati (3550 i think)
<daftykins> Ugb3: give this a go...
<daftykins> !nomodeset | Ugb3
<ubottu> Ugb3: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ugb3> Thanks guys
<Ugb3> gonna try
<daftykins> Ugb3: i must leave now, but feel free to address the channel again if it doesn't help
<EleanorEllis> ikonia: I tried mkdir Trash and it says File exists
<Ugb3> ok thanks daftykins
<ikonia> EleanorEllis: ok, so you can see the problem then....
<EleanorEllis> except it doesn't show when I ls
<erictr1ck> any ideas why the launcher for eclipse doesnt work after installing eclipse from the software center?
<ikonia> EleanorEllis: so it's possible corruption
<OerHeks> ls -l
<EleanorEllis> ikonia: Oh no. I realised I need ls -a as it's a hidden folder. It does show
<ikonia> EleanorEllis: there you go then....
<OerHeks> try 'll' to see max info
 * OerHeks loves lazy shortcuts
<EleanorEllis> ikonia: According to Trash's properties, I am the owner and I have permission to create and delete files. However, I still can't move files to the Rubbish bin by deleting them in Nautilus
<ced_> y
<ced_> hello
<EleanorEllis> ikonia: A few weeks ago I did change my username, so I had to rename my home directory and take ownership of all my files. Maybe that has something to do with it.
<ikonia> EleanorEllis: create a file in there, and look at what's in there
<erictr1ck> even if i run eclipse by starting it though the terminal, and then "lock to launcher" the launcher still fails to work after eclipse is closed.
<EleanorEllis> ikonia: PI can create an empty file in ~/.local/share/Trash
<EleanorEllis> ikonia: And I can make changes to it
<ikonia> EleanorEllis: ok, so that's a pretty reasonable start
<EleanorEllis> ikonia: Should I maybe try deleting and recreating Trash?
<Mithran> how to connect my iphone to pc
<ikonia> EleanorEllis: don't see a huge difference in doing that, but possible
<ikonia> Mithran: iphone/linux are not a stable pairing
<ikonia> Mithran: support/compatability is a moving target
<MeisMini> hey i got a question about ubuntu 14.04
<killer> Hey , why create launcher or startup applications can't find the relative files that my application might need
<w0lfsta> Hi.. Im trying to do a minimal install with E18 for desktop..  I installed no packages from mini.iso then after i installed xorg.. now whats the best way to get e18 running on ubuntu?  i found these instructions but they don't seem to work.....  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:vase/ppa   sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<EleanorEllis> ikonia: I don't understand why but it seems to have worked
<Mithran> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> Mithran: what part of what I said is nt clear
<ikonia> EleanorEllis: cool
<Mithran>  ikonia: iphone/linux are not a stable pairing
<ikonia> Mithran: they do not work together
<Mithran> ikonia: then how do i upgrade my iphone?
<ikonia> Mithran: use a supported OS, windows or mac os x
<EleanorEllis> Mithran: You might have to boot into windows. You might be able to do it from a virtual machine if your machine doesnt dual boot
<Mithran> Please help me there is no windows or mac installed i am always running in ubuntu
<MeisMini> does it happen alot that ubuntu 14.04 doesnt get a coursor
<ikonia> Mithran: then you are out of luck - it is not a stable device to use
<Mithran> ohhhhhhh god.........
<hexhaxtron> What is the deferwq process for?
<Raydiation> ubuntu uses www-data as apache2 user and group right?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> Raydiation: you can check this in the site config
<Raydiation> ty
<yohy> Can i get some help with some c code?
<ikonia> yohy: try ##c channel
<yohy> okay
<fradeb> hallo everybody
<fradeb> i need support please
<thescorp> Hm, for some reason my sound source keeps changing away from the xonar one when I reboot. *goes googling*
<Praxi> So I have been struggling to auto mount an external non usb drive.  Been working on this for days.  Maybe I just need to start over.  When a drive with UUID 5359-818E is HOT inserted into the computer, I want to mount it at /media/offsite  What should I be looking at?
<ikonia> Praxi: extenal non-usb ?
<ikonia> Praxi: how have you got an external non-usb disk ?
<Praxi> sorry hot plugging a dock
<Praxi> so not really external :)
<ikonia> Praxi: what is the interface connecting the drive to the computer
<Praxi> sata
<ikonia> Praxi: sata is not hotplug on most home motherboards
<fradeb> my pc says:
<Praxi> the drive is detected fine, I can run commands by hand, mount it, etc.
<Praxi> the sata spec itself is hotplug
<ikonia> Praxi: what sata spec ?
<Trudko> Guys I have installed touchpad indincator but when I run it nothing happens , where do I find some error message?
<fradeb> error: file not found, grub rescue
<fradeb> error: file not found, grub rescue
<fradeb> what can i do?
<Trudko> or how else could I disable touchpad while typing?
<Praxi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA#Hotplug ikonia
<Trudko> should I just run syndaemon -i 0.02 -d & ?
<ikonia> Praxi: that is not on all boards/chipset
<Praxi> it doesn't matter for my conversation, my board supports it, as do all boards I own
<fradeb> excuse me
<fradeb> error: file not found, grub rescue
<ikonia> Praxi: it does matter
<ikonia> Praxi: how do you know your board supports sata hot plug ?
<Praxi> because the drive works
<Praxi> I can mount it
<KGM70> I have an esata to sata outboard HDD , and it was found at boot only after connecting it while the pc was off , Praxi
<Praxi> I can read it, I can write it
<ikonia> Praxi: tht isn't hot plug
<ikonia> Praxi: but I can see how it's confusing
<fradeb> error: file not found, grub rescue
<fradeb> what can i do?
<ikonia> !patience | fradeb
<ubottu> fradeb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fradeb> i'm sorry, ikonia
<ikonia> fradeb: its fine
<fradeb> but i've looked on all the web
<Beldar> fradeb, We see you, that is not really enough info, what got you to this situation, what is on the HD?
<Praxi> really not sure what your getting at ikonia the definition of hotplugging from wikipedia says : while hot plugging describes the addition of components that would expand the system without significant interruption to the operation of the system.  This is what I'm doing, adding a hard drive without rebooting.  I just want some stuff to happen automatically.  Should I phrase my question differently so were not stuck on this
<Praxi>  hot plugging issue?
<fradeb> beldar, you means the SO?
<ikonia> Praxi: hot plugging is pretty important, as it's the event that tells the OS that "there is a hardware change" that's the key
<Beldar> !bootinfo | fradeb do this post a url of in pastebin
<ubottu> fradeb do this post a url of in pastebin: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ikonia> Praxi: that's why I'm trying to get clarification on your actual hot plug support capabilities
<fradeb> beldar, i can't use the pc
<Beldar> fradeb, Use a live environment since you have no boot, there is no picture it is a script.
<Beldar> ah pc, my missread
<fradeb> beldar, there's a big problem
<Beldar> fradeb, Which is?
<fradeb> beldar, it's an old pc. USB, cd boots doesn't work
<fradeb> beldar, i use plop for install bodhy
<ikonia> fradeb: then how did you install it
<fradeb> beldar, i use plop for install bodhy
<ikonia> for install bodhy ?
<Beldar> !bodhi
<ikonia> I'm really sorry, I don't understand
<Praxi> udev does see the drive when its inserted, if I am monitoring udev when its inserted, I see all the normal rules kicked off.  What else can I provide to answer your question ikonia ?
<fradeb> ikonia, the pc was windows xp. i installed bodhy with plop.
<Beldar> fradeb, bodhi linux?
<ikonia> Praxi: not an unclear answer
<ikonia> Praxi: so do you see a dbus/hal event trigger ?
<fradeb> beldar, yes. bodhi linux. I hate it!
<string> Hi
<Beldar> fradeb, Not supported here is all. I doubt much more than lubuntu will run on that computer if that old, just a guess however.
<string> i have some problem while autodesk maya
<string> error while loading shared libraries: libtiff.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fradeb> beldar, in fact i would like to install xubuntu, but now the pc is ko!
<ikonia> fradeb: you can't install xubuntu without a DVD rom or USB boot capabilities
<Beldar> fradeb, seems to be I would get a usb cd reader, will that work?
<Beldar> cd/dvd*
<fradeb> i don't know
<fradeb> but i've installed bodhy!
<Praxi> let me check, this is all new to me :)
<ikonia> fradeb: what do you want from this channel ?
<Beldar> fradeb, If everything is in place you can manually boot grub.
<fradeb> ikonia, know the pc is ko. the error is
<ikonia> fradeb: I'm not asking you what the error is
<Beldar> fradeb, just info for you to take with you, bodhi is not supported here is all.
<ikonia> fradeb: what do you wan tthis channel to help you with ?
<Praxi> ikonia, do I check for that in udevadm monitor, or somewhere else?
<fradeb> a string, for use my pc!
<fradeb> there's a grub rescue console
<ikonia> Praxi: should see the event in the syslog
<ikonia> fradeb: we don't support bodhi
<ikonia> fradeb: this channel will not help you with that
<fradeb> ikonia, where i have to go?
<ikonia> fradeb: bodhi support resources
<dedonawryval> I know that I can use gsettings to disable remote searches and shopping, but that's on a user-by-user basis, and I have a lot of users.  Is there a way to disable these at the system level?
<ikonia> dedonawryval: remove the packages ?
<fradeb> ikonia, anyway grub works on each ubuntu
<ikonia> fradeb: you're not using ubuntu
<string> error while loading shared libraries: libtiff.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ikonia> fradeb: hence why thi channel doesn't support you
<ikonia> string: you're missing a library
<ring3> hi
<dedonawryval> Sorry, I forgot to mention that this is 14.04.  In 12.04 I could just remove a package, but it's not so simple in 14.04 apparently.
<ring3> i have /var/crash/*.crash   but i need vmcore files :/
<ikonia> dedonawryval: should be that simple, what's stopping you
<ring3> how to generate vmcore file?
<fradeb> ikonia, ubuntu has nothing to do with my question!
<string> I'm trying to fix this error but not work
<fradeb> ikonia, the problem is grub rescue
<ikonia> fradeb - nothing to do with this channel then
<ikonia> fradeb: we will not support it in this channel
<dedonawryval> For starters, there is no "unity-lens-shopping" package in 14.04.
<ikonia> dedonawryval: is there any lens packages ?
<ikonia> package names do change
<string> from where i can get this library libtiff.so.3
<fradeb> ikonia, what doesn't this channel support? i don't understand
<ikonia> fradeb: this channel supports ubuntu only - you are not using ubuntu, we do not support you
<ikonia> string: libtiff, search for the tiff package in the package manager, it's a graphics library
<dedonawryval> There are: unity-lens-applications unity-lens-files unity-lens-friends unity-lens-music unity-lens-photos unity-lens-video
<Beldar> fradeb, #bodhilinux or ##grub would be your resources.
<fradeb> ikonia, thank you very much.
<string> libtiff , i already setup this library but also not work
<dedonawryval> None of those sound like they're specific to online search and shopping
<samppady> how i can change overscan settings any gui software for it?
<ikonia> string: file not found = file not there, or not compatible, eg: 64bit when it wants 32bit
<ikonia> dedonawryval: little bit of research seeing what they do...
<on3rj> hello
<on3rj> j'ai un soucis de paquets : E:Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_universe_binary-i386_Packages (1), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<on3rj> quelqu'un sait ce que je peux/dois faire ?
<dedonawryval> Ooh!  I see that there are a whole bunch of unity-scope-* packages...
<on3rj> yes indeed
<on3rj> any workaround / solution ?
<trism> dedonawryval: I'm pretty sure the ones you want to disable are in the default packages, so can't really uninstall them, but: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Lenses disabled-scopes "['music-soundcloud.scope', 'more_suggestions-amazon.scope', 'more_suggestions-skimlinks.scope', 'more_suggestions-u1ms.scope']"
<string> iKonia , ia have ubuntu 14.4 64bit and maya 2015 , im try to setup this library from terminal please tel me how i can get
<trism> dedonawryval: seemed to get most of them when I tried during testing...but I usually just disable the online results so not extensively tested
<ikonia> string: read what I told you
<dedonawryval> Thanks, but that's on a user-by-user basis, and I have a lot of users.  I was hoping for a way to disable it at the system level.
<trism> dedonawryval: you can set gsettings at the system level with override files
<ikonia> trism: how does that work ?
<dedonawryval> How do I do that?
<dw1> string: the package libtiff5 will install libtiff.so.5 not .3 so you might try symlinking /usr/lib/i386/libtiff.so.5 or /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtiff.so.5 to libtiff.so.3 in the same folder, and if that doesnt work compiling/installing libtiff.so.3 without the package manager
<trism> dedonawryval: look at the /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/10_ubuntu-settings.gschema.override (create your own and then run glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/)
<dedonawryval> trism: That is awesome!  I'm going to give it a try right now!
<trism> ikonia: disabling the scopes or overrides?
<ikonia> trism: just read what you posted, excellent suggestion
<dw1> string: e.g. sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtiff.so.5 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtiff.so.3
<string> dw1 , thanks this work now but some library also not work
<dw1> string: what do you mean
<string> error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.10
<dw1> string: sudo apt-get install libssl1.0.0
<dw1> string: err wait
<dw1> string: yes that
<string> libssl.so.10: cannot open shared object file
<string> not work
<ikonia> think about it
<ikonia> it's the same problem, just a different library
<ikonia> this time SSL
<dw1> string: then sudo ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.10
<dw1> differnet folders this time :/
<dw1> !cookie | dw1
<ubottu> dw1, please see my private message
<Capprentice> How do I create app groups in Gnome Shell 3.12 ?
<gotpunk> has there been any fix to ubuntu on mac, so that i may have two fingers on my touchpad and still move my pointer?
<gotpunk> running 14.04
<oneof3> hi. during bootup my system said something like "cant write pipe broken" then booted okay and the OS works. what was that all about?
<aarobc> I wonder if ubuntu 14.04 has some brokenness...
<Beldar> Capprentice, 3.12 is a ppa version, not technically supported. However there is #gnome
<Beldar> supported here*
<aarobc> I was testing some stuff for a server, this fails only in ubuntu. other debian based distros handle it just fine: "ffmpeg-i song.m4a -ab 128k -v 0 -f mp3 - | vlc -"
<qin_> oneof3: you could grep syslog for "pipe broken" to see if it is usual thing.
<oneof3> trying that ty qin_
<qin_> gotpunk: launchpad has all boult bugs section
<qin_> *about
<Jena> is there any way to connect my iphone with ubuntu 14.04
<qin_> aarobc: missing space?
<fxruby> welcome :D
<aarobc> qin_: does that command work for you with an m4a file?
<Es0teric> anybody here?
<sionronin> hello everyone!
<Es0teric> and does anybody know about httpd vhosts?
<Es0teric> i get an error saying that my site doesnt exist when i do a2enmod
<dw1> but a2enmod is for modules, not sites. :)
<sionronin> you want a2ensite
<dw1> Es0teric: if the site is in example.com.conf then a2ensite example.com
<Es0teric> dw1 it is not... it is just example.com
<Es0teric> should i make it example.com.conf?
<dw1> probably
<Pici> Es0teric: it needs to be a .conf file in newer versions of apache.
<Es0teric> dw1 right now i have a serious issue
<Es0teric> i configured the vhosts correctly and it is not allowing my subdomain to go to the directory i told it to
<dw1> Es0teric: could be .conf or even dns related
<dw1> Es0teric: might be better suited for #httpd since its not ubuntu-specific
<Pici> Es0teric: are you sure that www-data has enough privleges to access that directory?
<Es0teric> Pici should i just make it chown me:www-data
<Es0teric> the entire directory?
<ikonia> changing permissions blindly is a bad idea
<ikonia> you need to understand permissions before making changes
<Pici> Es0teric: You should assign permissions correctly.  Just setting the group to www-data might not be enough.
<Mantissa> Has anyone had two cards working in crossfire under Linux? How did ye fare?
<Es0teric> Pici
<Es0teric> it is not
<Es0teric> displaying the page
<ikonia> Es0teric: you've already said that
<qin_> aarobc: I did not test that command, just "ffmpeg-i" looks fooish
<ikonia> Es0teric: however the error in not displaying the page is important
<ikonia> Es0teric: as is the apache access and err logs
<ikonia> as are the permissions on the directory containing your document root
<Es0teric> this shit
<Ugb3> Wow should i expect a fluid unity with a old AMD 3500+ and an AMD 4550 ?
<Es0teric> is pissing me off... i know i set the vhosts correctly
<ikonia> Es0teric: there is no need for bad language
<Es0teric> and the damn page is not displaying from the subdomain
<ikonia> Es0teric: please don't use it, it is not required and it's not welcome
<ikonia> Es0teric: repeating it doesn't work doesn't help anyone
<Es0teric> ikonia you have to understand this is due in about... 15 mins
<Es0teric> and this is the ONLY problem i am having
<ikonia> Es0teric: then perhaps you should have an idea what you are doing by now
<Es0teric> ikonia i do have an idea of what i am doing
<Es0teric> have a vhost directive
<Es0teric> linked to a subdomain
<SamPoop> fight fight fight
<Es0teric> that is not RENDERING
<Es0teric> THE PAGE
<ikonia> Es0teric: clearly not as you don't know why it's not working, you don't know how to debug it and you're not giving any of the information you are being asked for
<ikonia> Es0teric: so what's the actual error
<ikonia> Es0teric: what's the actual error
<Pici> Es0teric: Okay? And we're not psychic.  We can't magically see why it isn't doing that without you providing the info that ikonia asked for.
<Es0teric>  * The apache2 configtest failed. Not doing anything. Output of config test was: (2)No such file or directory: AH02291: Cannot access directory '/var/log/apache/' for error log of vhost defined at /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/dwp.mysite.com.conf:1 AH00014: Configuration check failed Action 'configtest' failed.
<ikonia> Es0teric: ok, so there are many errors there
<ikonia> Es0teric: the log file is missing
<Es0teric> ikonia i went to /var/log/apache2
<ikonia> Es0teric: it's not looking in /var/log/apace2
<ikonia> its looking in /var/log/apache
<ikonia> Cannot access directory '/var/log/apache/'
<Es0teric> ikonia so what permissions should i set that directory to?
<Es0teric> 775?
<ikonia> Es0teric: )No such file or directory
<ikonia> Es0teric: "no such file" not "no permissions"
<Es0teric> the directory exists
<Es0teric> i just checked it
<LinuxGuruz> 777
<Es0teric> LinuxGuruz i am not stupid
<ikonia> LinuxGuruz: please do'nt suggest that sort of thing
<ikonia> Es0teric: ok, so what's the permissions on that directory
<Es0teric> ikonia -> drwxr-x---
<ikonia> Es0teric: owner/grou p?
<ikonia> owner / group
<Es0teric> ikonia adm/root
<CarlFK> Es0teric: please post this:juser@piggy:~$ ls -ld /var/log/apache*
<CarlFK> drwxr-x--- 2 root adm 4096 May 12 06:25 /var/log/apache2
<ikonia> Es0teric: ok, so that's neer going to work then
<SamPoop> im thinking of getting a chromebook. how convinient is a linux setup on the 200 dollar thing?
<ikonia> CarlFK: thank you, excellent way to be sure
<Es0teric> CarlFK, ikonia  drwxr-x--- 2 root adm 4096 May 11 07:35 /var/log/apache2
<ikonia> Es0teric: that is apcache2
<ikonia> Es0teric: not apache
<jmadero> hi all - if anyone is around who has considered contributing to a FLOSS project - we're looking for new (nonprogramming) volunteers to help us out over at libreoffice (#libreoffice-qa)
<ikonia> I asked for the permissions on /var/log apache
<ikonia> Es0teric: I've said the directory it's looking at is /var/log/apache
<jmadero> apologies to moderators if I broke some rule ;)
<ikonia> jmadero: please don't spam
<jmadero> ikonia: I know - just hard to reach out to the community - one message, will not again
<ikonia> jmadero: thanks
<jmadero> I'm sure you know how it is ;)
<ikonia> jmadero: yeah, doesn't really make it ok
<jmadero> +1 understood
<ikonia> jmadero: thanks
<jmadero> sure thing
<Ugb3> Are the rinimum requirement on the website still up to date ?
<Es0teric> ikonia ok so how do i get the error log?
<ikonia> Es0teric: I did'nt ask for the error log
<ikonia> Es0teric: I asked for the permissions on /var/log/apache
<Es0teric> ikonia i know you didnt but i fixed it and it passed
<Es0teric> so i am looking to view it
<Es0teric> how do i view it
<ikonia> this is a waste of time
<CarlFK> Es0teric:  I would fix the conf file to use apache2
<Es0teric> CarlFK i just did
<ikonia> sorry, I can't help you - as you are just changing things, not giving the info I asked for and not giving accurate information
<Ugb3> I mean, are the minimum requirement to run ubuntu written on the ubuntu website, still accurate ?
<Es0teric> ikonia there is no "apache" folder
<Es0teric> i changed it to apache2 because that is the name of the folder
<Es0teric> clearly it was a typo, moving on from that how do i view the error log
<ikonia> Es0teric: yes, you said there was an apache folder - you are not giving accurate information/checking your information
<CarlFK> Es0teric:  * The apache2 configtest failed. - do that again, post message.
<qin_> Ugb3: Roughly?
<Es0teric> CarlFK, ikonia  this is what i typed service apache2 reload
<Es0teric>  * Reloading web server apache2                                                                                                                                       *
<Es0teric> so it passed
<Es0teric> again, moving on from that i need to view the error log, how do i view it
<LinuxGuruz> wierd question
<guntbert> Es0teric: less /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Ugb3> qin_: Really ? So unity should be fluid/usable with an AMD 3500+ and an ATI 4550 (all above the minimum)
<qin_> Ugb3: Where did you find minimum?
<Ugb3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<john1_> hi
<CarlFK> qin_: likely it will depend on what you are expecting, which will depend on what other systems you use.
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: If those cards have decent drivers available, yes.
<Es0teric> this is what the error log says [Fri May 16 19:59:09.334897 2014] [core:notice] [pid 21625] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
<qin_> Ugb3: That is community page. And includes Xubntu
<Ugb3> My pc was wonderfully fluid with gnome 3, so i guess it should be too.
<Ugb3> qin_: Ah my bad, do you know where i could find the minimum requirement for ubuntu unity ?
<guntbert> Es0teric: why are you telling us this?
<ikonia> Ugb3: is it not listed on the website ?
<Es0teric> guntbert because...
<Es0teric> nvm
<Ugb3> ikonia: maybe i'm not doing it right but i can't seem to find it.
<ikonia> Ugb3: always used to be there
<Ugb3> ikonia: on the main ubuntu website ?
<ikonia> which pretty much sums it up
<ikonia> Ugb3: just looking myself, everything I see is shockingly out of date,
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: The smoothness of Unity will usually depend much more on the quality of the drivers than the capabilities of the hardware.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Mhh my card worked pretty smooth on Fedora and Gnome3
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: With hardware acceleration, so i guess it should also works well in ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: Most likely, yes.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Ok, i'm currently finishing the instalation, the live cd was slow as a slideshow but i hope i will figure out.
<qin_> Ugb3: Well, Ubuntu-gnome is pretty neat, if it helps.
<Ugb3> qin_: thanks for the info.
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: Were you using proprietary drivers in Fedora?
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Nope the nouveau driver.
<Ugb3> Okay so i booted into ubuntu, it only use a part of the screen, i can't change the resolution and it is as slow as vista on a pentium II, i guess something is wrong.
<zykotick9> Ugb3: nouveau is a nvidia only driver?  didn't you say you have ATI?
<Ugb3> zykotick9: Really ? er so i guess i was using the stock one, anyway proprietary drivers has been droped for my card afaik
<zykotick9> Ugb3: you can "/msg ubottu nouveau" for confirmation on nvidia-only.  IMO even the open ATI/AMD drivers are proprietary, as they require non-free firmware for 3D... but that's a differernt matter.  anyways, best of luck.
<Ugb3> zykotick9: Ok, I'm not really that savvy, but I can't confirm my card worked well with acceleration on fedora.
<Jay_> Hello, after installing ubuntu and going to boot it i get a Operating system not find
<Jay_> found
<aum> hi - for some strange reason, my .bashrc no longer runs when I start up a terminal, any ideas?
<aum> change that - I meant my ~/.profile no longer runs
<Jordan_U> Jay_: Please boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Jay_
<ubottu> Jay_: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Guest41880>  How can I make a dual-boot on my pc ?(I have a pre-installed windows 8.1 and I want to make it for Ubuntu 14.04.)
<Jordan_U> Guest41880: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<bchynds> anyone use irssi or weechat and have a problem with the client randomly shaking the text in the term window?
<bluezone> Why isn't ffmpeg in apt-get?
<bchynds> bluezone: there's a ppa for it
<ikonia> bchynds: because it's dead
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> bluezone: because it's dead
<danlovesproofs> I lost SSH connectivity to a 12.04 instance. I can still ping it, and when I ssh -v I do get the following:
<danlovesproofs> debug1: Connecting to node-name [ip.ad.dr.ess] port 22.
<danlovesproofs> debug1: Connection established.
<zykotick9> ikonia: i don't think that's true... avconv is a fork of ffmpeg, but i believe ffmpeg is still alive and well.
<danlovesproofs> What might cause this, and how can I go about fixing it?
<ikonia> zykotick9: you even get a warning message why you try to run it
<ikonia> zykotick9: but you are of course factually correct
<bluezone> ikonia, at this point whatever, i'd like to try it to see if it works because nothing else is working for me, unless you have a better solution i can get from the repos
<zykotick9> ikonia: yes, i've seen the warning... but experience tells me, ffmpeg is still alive.
<ikonia> zykotick9: %100 factually correct,
<ikonia> bluezone: nothing else works ?? I've not even seen you ask about something that's broken
<oosumisu> any one want to help me get frostwire installed in lubuntu?
<zykotick9> bluezone: install libav-tools
<oosumisu> hi
<oosumisu> does anyone want to help me install frostwire in lubuntu?
<ikonia> !patience oosumisu
<ikonia> !patience| oosumisu
<ubottu> oosumisu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ugb3> Ok guys, so ubuntu seems to boot with nomodesetting, why is that ?
<oosumisu> i didnt see it so i typed it again sorry
<Katniss> hi
<bluezone> well i'm currently doing my typical strategy of installing everything on the face of the earth and hoping 1 thing works ^_^
<zykotick9> Ugb3: 'cause you have ati or nvidia hardware, most likely...
<Jordan_U> Jay_: Are you still there?
<Ugb3> zykotick9: Maybe I'm oldschool, but years ago nomodeset meant : No hardware acceleration
<zykotick9> Ugb3: if you install proprietary driver, you'll have 3d in Xorg (if that's what you are worried about)
<Ugb3> zykotick9: There is no proprietray drivers anymore for my card :/
<zykotick9> Ugb3: you're console resolution will be crappy however (but that is fixable, though probably NOT worth the effort)
<jost> Player: thanks for your help earlier today (stalled updates)
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: nomodeset means "no kernel mode setting". KMS is required by pretty much all of the open source drivers, and incompatible with pretty much all of the proprietary drivers.
<zykotick9> Ugb3: install the "open" ATI driver and firmware, should still work.
<Player> jost, No problem!  I was wondering what happened there, haha.
<bluezone> zykotick9, i have that installed btw, what else do i need to do?
<FischliDEV> Hi guys
<zykotick9> bluezone: do you know have an ffmpeg command then?
<jost> Player: turned out it was a non-RFC conforming webserver serving the PPA
<jost> didn't play well with HTTP 1.1
<zykotick9> bluezone: if not, try avconv it's basically the same syntax as ffmpeg
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Ok thanks for the info, but.. that's a vanilla install so it shouldn't be set !?
<Ugb3> zykotick9: And mhh how should i do that ?
<Player> jost, What'd you do to resolve it?
<maseck> Hi, the command "pactl load-module module-loopback" doesn't give me low enough latency for what I'm doing. Any suggestions?
<bluezone> zykotick9, Unknown input format: 'x11grab' , i'm currently using this script: http://bpaste.net/show/t5dznao0eN6n4tXxes6J/
<zykotick9> Ugb3: _i_ have no idea, i don't touch ATI/AMD graphics with a 30 foot pole.  best of luck.
<Ugb3> zykotick9: Ok, thank you anyway.
<bluezone> zykotick9, i also get some preset problems i guess ill have to try aaconv
<zykotick9> bluezone: sorry, don't know - you're trying to screen capture i take it.  i have no suggestions, sorry.
<bluezone> ok
<jost> Player: there is an apt-option to do handle that: Acquire::http:Pipeline-Depth. It has to be set to "0".
<Player> Ugb3, Does hardware acceleration work when you log in?  What driver are you using?  Mesa, open source, or proprietary?
<jost> And to be found
<Player> jost, Interesting, the more you know.  Glad I could help and thanks for the info!
<Ugb3> Player: Nope, and i don't know the stock one.
<Ugb3> Player: I juste installed it, vanilla 14.04
<Player> Ugb3, What version of Ubuntu?
<v1ckyz>  --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- ---
<v1ckyz> FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is
<v1ckyz> (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo
<v1ckyz> is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com
<v1ckyz> Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull --
<v1ckyz> -- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ----
<v1ckyz> --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- --- FUCK YOU => LLoyds is (SCAMMER) and Yahoo is => enf0rced@yahoo.com Becarfull ---- ---
<unopaste> v1ckyz you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Player> Ugb3, Ah, ok.  It would be the xorg radeon driver IIRC.  Let me look it up real quick.
<Ugb3> Ok thanks you.
<Player> Ugb3, Correction, it's RadeonDriver and it comes on the Ubuntu CD.  It gets installed initially if it sees that you have a Radeon card, just to make sure you didn't install any additional drivers with jockey?
<Player> Ugb3, and/or are you stuck at commandline/recovery mode?
<Ugb3> Player: Nope, just ubuntu is slow as a slideshow and using only 9/10 of the screen, I don't know whats is jokey but i'm pretty sure I haven't installed anything.
<Player> Ugb3, Jockey is a GUI that is supposed to pop up if it detects hardware that has official proprietary drivers.  It sounds like it's not utilizing the built-in Radeon driver for some reason (what graphics card do you have), I have a few things you could try to make sure it's not something else and if it's not I'll help you install fglrx.
<Ugb3> Player: Thank you, nothing poped up and i have a "[AMD/ATI] RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550]"
<Ugb3> Player: It's written 4550 on the card.
<Player> Ugb3, That would be why, the 4xxx series is "legacy."
<Player> Ugb3, yeah on Windows a lot of times my graphics card gets detected wrong
<Ugb3> Player: So ubuntu is incompatible with my computer ?
<Player> Ugb3, try running glxgears, with the Radeon 4550 you should get at *least* 1000FPS
<Player> Ugb3, It's not a matter of compatibility, it's just what'll work out of the box.  In this instance your graphics hardware isn't going to work out of the box but I'll help you get the proprietary legacy drivers working.
<Ugb3> wait a sec, starting the terminal take ages
<Player> Ugb3, the only thing that I'm aware of that should be noted is that Source games (i.e. Team Fortress 2 or Half-Life 2) will not run on that card.
<Ugb3> Player: Not a problem.
<Player> Ugb3, CTRL+ALT+T
<Ugb3> i'm installing mesa-utils
<Player> Ugb3, yeah, if you do want to play those games you could resort to open-source drivers which from my understanding outperform the official fglrx drivers, but they're unofficial so they're not supported by AMD.
<Player> Ugb3, alright, sorry I forgot glxgears came in mesa-utils.
<Ugb3> Player: I just want a smooth UI and being able to play videos.
<Player> Ugb3, then fglrx is all you'll need.
<Ugb3> Player: Between 90 and 97 fps with glxgears.
<Player> Ugb3, That's very VERY slow.  What processor?
<Player> You should be getting at least a few thousand FPS with that card.
<Ugb3> Player: AMD 3500+
<Player> Ah, so it's using 100% software rendering.  I believe that's the issue.
<Player> So, yes you'll need to install graphics drivers.  1 minute.
<Player> Ugb3, is Ubuntu x86 or x86_64?
<Ugb3> 64
<Ugb3> I'm planing to add more ram if everything works well.
<Jordan_U> Player: Images for both are available.
<Player> Ugb3, Alright, and just to make sure it's a desktop, not a laptop.  Correct?
<DrGrov> Hello hello
<Ugb3> Player: Correct, old "hand made" desktop.
<DrGrov> bekks: Hi there. Remember my server related questions about getting GUI on 14.04?
<DrGrov> bekks: I've managed to sort out the RAM issue, got 2 GB of RAM so I can finally run GUI.
<Player> Ugb3, fair.  I can link you to the driver download page but from the sounds of it it'll be faster if I give you commands to download thru terminal.
<Ugb3> Player: Do it, i'm ssh'ing the computer.
<omar_> ikonia, Hi.
<Player> Ugb3, I'll send them over PM in a second, they're sort of long since it needs a "referer" argument.
<ikonia> omar_: yes ?
<Ugb3> Player: You can give my the page if you want.
<DrGrov> I might ask this as a general question in order to get some advice, unless bekks is available :)
<Ugb3> Player: do the most easy for you.
<omar_> ikonia, You told me that I should be able to establish an infrastructure hotspot from Network Manager. But I couldn't really see how. Do you have any idea?
<ikonia> omar_: not withouth looking, I dont have ubuntu infront of me
<DrGrov> So, I have gotten myself a server where I can install either 13.10 64-bit or 14.04 64-bit but had issues getting a graphical UI because of only having 512 Mb of RAM. Now when that is sorted, how can I easily set up a graphical UI for 14.04 on that server?
<omar_> ikonia, mmm, I see.
<omar_> ikonia, Well, thanks anyways.
<Jordan_U> DrGrov: Why do you want a GUI on a server?
<DrGrov> Jordan_U: Because I want to work on my newly acquired domains which I merge with the server.
<LinksEz> Does anyone know how to change volume in the control panel?
<LinksEz> amixer set master 5- not working for me.
<LinksEz> :(
<Jordan_U> DrGrov: And this work requires a GUI?
<Praxi> man sorry ikonia if you still have ideas how to get my hard drive to auto mount;  Here is my syslog when the hard drive was plugged in.  I MIGHT of captured some of the unplug too;  http://pastebin.com/AKerb1ma
<DrGrov> Jordan_U: And also have any easy access for other things when needed.
<Jordan_U> DrGrov: LXDE is a good choice for a light DE.
<DrGrov> Jordan_U: Yes, at least for me it requires a GUI for easy access.
<DrGrov> Jordan_U: Ok, I just want to somehow set it up for the server. Probably x2go-server would do the trick as it did on Debian 7 Desktop 64-bit which I have running now on the server.
<Player> Ugb3, sorry about the wait, I went afk for a minute.  I PM'd the commands to you.  PM me back if one of them doesn't work.
<DrGrov> But I really want to have something more "new" so to speak and more close to what I am using right here as well.
<Ugb3> Player:  Thanks
<Praxi> or if anyone else has ideas
<Jordan_U> Player: Ugb3: Please keep discussion in-channel so that we can help ensure that good advice is being given.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: will do.
<Player> Jordan_U, Sorry, the commands were long.  I didn't want to flood the chat room.
<Player> I'll never understand why AMD puts such long names on everything..
<Jordan_U> Player: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Player> Jordan_U, sorry, not thinking with Ubuntu yet.
<Ugb3> Didn't work Player
<Ugb3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7475113/
<Player> $ cat /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log
<Jordan_U> Player: Ugb3: Why aren't you installing fglrx from the repositories?
<Player> put the contents of that file on pastebin.ubuntu
<Player> Jordan_U, The legacy drivers from the repositories are outdated and have issues.
<Ugb3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7475124/
<Jordan_U> Player: Did you at least try them first?
<Player> Jordan_U, I have a PC with a 4350 in it.  I checked about a week ago and the same issues arised.
<Jordan_U> Player: Unless you have the same card they do, or a source suggesting that these problems are universal, I still suggest trying the drivers from the repositories first.
<Player> Jordan_U, Ugb3, well I found out why.  AMD doesn't support the legacy cards on Linux any more and it's unable to find the headers due to what I assume is a difference between the Ubuntu release these were intended for and 14.04.
<Player> The machine I mentioned runs 12.04 currently so that would be why, it's recommended to use open-source drivers.
<Player> Jordan_U, It's the same series card. (Windows identifies his as the same one as mine)
<clrtx> hi folks when loggin in with ssh i dont see directory im in only thr $ and also when replicating last used command with cursor up/down butt it doesnt seem to work
<Ugb3> Player Jordan_U On the amd website it's stated : "Automated installer and Display Drivers for Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version up to 3.4"
<Player> Ugb3, I would suggest cautiously trying $ http://www2.ati.com/drivers/legacy/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.zip --force but that *could* cause problems, give it a shot and if you can't boot to GUI run sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<Player> wait, mistype, $ sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run --force
<clrtx> how to enable this ?
<Yelu> clrtx, type "pwd" and you'll get your current directory you are in
<Ugb3> Player: I got it.
<clrtx> yes i know Yelu
<clrtx> i want it to do by default
<Yelu> clrtx, ok
<clrtx> like other distros
<clrtx> is tthat optional ?
<Yelu> then you have to change at least your PS1 prompt (google?)
<jost> I need some support configuring a server firewall with ufw. I want to allow outgoing HTTP and DNS requests, and incoming SSH sessions. Everything else should be denied. I've got that, but whenever I enable ufw, it asks me if I want to continue, since active SSH connections could be broken. If I say yes, my SSH connection terminates, but I cannot establish a new connection. After I reboot the server (deactivating ufw in the process), everthing wo
<jost> rks fine again.
<clrtx> ok
<jost> Here is my config: http://pastebin.com/sEZatTxL
<Jordan_U> Player: Ugb3: The fact that the error message explicitly says "Forcing install will disable AMD hardware acceleration", coupled with the fact that (apparently, I haven't checked myself) Ubuntu 14.04 doesn't offer to install drivers for this card, make me think that nothing good can come from running that command.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Too late, i'm rebooting, will see.
<Jordan_U> clrtx: How was this user created? It sounds like someone incorrectly set this users' shell to be /bin/sh.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U Player Black screen after reboot, i guess i doesn't work.
<Player> If it causes problems it's just a matter of purging the fglrx package, his machine is using 100% software rendering so it should default to that.
<clrtx> hmm
<Player> Ugb3, are you at a recovery prompt or no?
<Ugb3> Oh no more black screen, i'm at login screen
<LINUX8> How do I change the system language in Xfce
<Player> Ugb3, Good, I got worried.  Now the next question is will Unity function properly?
<Yelu> clrtx, type set | grep -i "shell="
<Ugb3> Player: Nope, i got kick back to login screen.
<Jordan_U> Yelu: clrtx: That's a really long complicated way to say "echo $SHELL".
<xangua> LINUX8: go to your language settings and select the one you want
 * Yelu is laughing (and nodding)
<Player> Ugb3, My guess would be either X or kernel isn't compatible (I should've asked you to check).
<clrtx> ok
<Ugb3> Player: "Automated installer and Display Drivers for Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version up to 3.4" I guess both are more recent ?
<zykotick9> Yelu: "echo $SHELL" is a bit easier ;)  clrtx
<Player> Ugb3, Yeah, possibly.
<clrtx> ok
<Player> Ugb3, Do CTRL+ALT+F2, you should be at a tty prompt.  Log in with your user credentials and run that script again (without the --force option).  It should double as an uninstaller as well.
<clrtx> indeed its /bin/sh
<clrtx> darn
<Player> Ugb3, If it doesn't then $ sudo apt-get purge fglrx-legacy
<Jordan_U> clrtx: How was this user created?
<clrtx> its some one elses machine
<clrtx> i just done installing sometin for that person
<PeterGriffin> Hello. I want to ezperment with intrusion detection systems. Is it ok if I install snort and bro on the same system?
<clrtx> wich went fine
<clrtx> only the annoying prompt
<Ugb3> Player: No unistaller, did the "sudo apt-get purge fglrx-legacy"
<Ugb3> err
<Player> Ugb3, Okay.
<Ugb3> impossible to fin "fglrx-legacy"
<Jordan_U> clrtx: So before you did whatever steps to install whatever, bash was the default shell for this user?
<clrtx> hm ok
<Player> Well that's interesting, try running the script again with the --uninstall argument.
<Player> @Ugb3
<Yelu> zykotick9, not for me (my dollar key is damaged <= lousy excuse)
<clrtx> hm how to undo and make it standard prompt
<DrGrov> How can I check my own SSH settings as a client/server? Trying to check whether it would be possible to open up the server the other way as well, not only as a one-way direction. Having 13.10 64-bit myself.
<Jordan_U> clrtx: Did you see my question?
<clrtx> let me get owner of machine here Jordan_U sir
<clrtx> one moment
<Ugb3> Player: I did, i rebooted and got a desktop.
<Player> Ugb3, Awesome, I assume it's still indexplicably slow, yeah?
<Ugb3> Player: Yeah i can count the fps with my fingers.
<Jordan_U> clrtx: "chsh" will allow you to change the login shell, but no reasonable installation process should have changed the user's default shell so you should really explain everything you did to make sure there aren't any other adverse side effects that you just haven't noticed yet.
<Player> Ugb3, That's pretty bad, hang on I'll find the open-source driver everyone uses.
<Ugb3> Player: And now the system tells me that "System program problem detected"
<Neo_> holy crap
<clrtx> there you are
<clrtx> finally
<clrtx> here is the owner of machine Jordan_U
<clrtx> Neo_
<Player> Ugb3, Not sure what could cause that, what does "more details" say?
<clrtx> Neo_
<clrtx> 23:52:44 <Jordan_U> : clrtx: "chsh" will allow you to change the login shell, but no reasonable installation process should have changed the user's default shell so you should really explain everything you did to make sure there aren't any other adverse side effects that you just haven't noticed yet.
<Neo_> yes bro
<aarobc> Okay, I've spun up 5 vms to confirm this and on 2 different bare metal installs. There is a bug in 14.04 that's causing ffmpeg to not send to standard output. 12.04 works just fine as do other debian based distros.
<clrtx> 23:47:53 <Jordan_U> : clrtx: so before you did whatever steps to install whatever, bash was the default shell for this user?
<clrtx> how did you do this Neo_
<Neo_> does he have a vps?
<clrtx> he ?
<clrtx> who is he ?
<Neo_> Jordan_U
<clrtx> he is trying to help us Neo_
<Neo_> do you use a vps
<Drogna> aarobc: Thank you for testing, please file bug report.
<clrtx> cause you set /bin/sh
<Neo_> ohh
<Jordan_U> Neo_: I don't see how that is relevant.
<clrtx> wich isnt the standard prompt
<Ugb3> Player: "Your system is providing 3D via software rendering rather than hardware rendering. This is a compatibility mode which should display 3D graphics properly but the performance may be very poor. If the problem you're reporting is related to graphics performance, your real question may be why X didn't use hardware acceleration for your system."
<clrtx> and annoying to work with
<Player> Ugb3, That's basically the issue we've been trying to fix.
<clrtx> could you anwer Neo_
<Jordan_U> Neo_: Before whatever clrtx recently did to install some (as yet unspecified) software, when you ssh'd did you get a bash shell or a dash shell?
<Ugb3> Player: Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in cursorScreenDevPriv()
<Neo_> dunno cannot remember
<Neo_> i can look in bash history
<clrtx> did ya look yet Neo_
<Neo_> apt-get install gnu
<Neo_> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Neo_> sudo apt-get install libtre-dev
<Neo_> them?
<clrtx> no
<clrtx> the user
<Player> Ugb3, Looking around it seems the more commonly used open-sourced drivers are RadeonDriver (the xorg driver), and Galium3D
<Neo_> what user
<clrtx> where did you install inspi
<clrtx> where did you install inspi ?
<Neo_> ohh
<Neo_> off the net
<Neo_> hang on
<Neo_> i will get it
<Jordan_U> Neo_: The last time you logged in via ssh, did you get a prompt that looked like "username@hostname:~$ " or just one that had "$ " and nothing else?
<clrtx> no
<clrtx> jeez
<Ugb3> Player: Ok, and how could I install one of them ?
<clrtx> nvm
<clrtx> maybe you can explain to me how to do so for my general knowledge im curious to know how to change this Jordan_U
<Juju> I have a TV capture called "Easy TV USB Hybrid Pro"... COuld someone help me to install it?
<Juju> Please
<Player> Ugb3, If you want to try Galium3D, run these commands: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7475238/
<Neo_> username@hostname:~$
<Neo_> it was
<clrtx> its not now Neo_
<clrtx> now its $
<clrtx> no path no user no nothing
<Player> $ echo $PATH ?
<Player> $ echo $HOME ?
<Neo_> is now $
<Jordan_U> clrtx: OK, so it sounds like something you did changed the login shell. What were you installing and what commands did you run to do so?
<Viking667> hey, I've just come up with a big problem.
<clrtx> standard commands to install anope Jordan_U
<Viking667> My computer's no longer accepting my login password.
<clrtx> done many times
<clrtx> all went fine
<clrtx> it already was set that way Jordan_U
<clrtx> the prompt
<zykotick9> Viking667: do you mean from the GUI login?  from CTRL+ALT+F1 can you login ok?
<Viking667> yeah. It's my ... hang on, I'll look it up.
<Jordan_U> clrtx: So when you first logged in you recieved a "$ " prompt?
<Ugb3> Player: I did, same as before, 5 fps and 9/10 of the screen used.
<clrtx> yes Jordan_U
<Player> Ugb3, The package installed and you rebooted?
<Viking667> ouch. I found out what the problem is.
<Ugb3> Player: Yep
<Jordan_U> clrtx: OK. "chsh --shell /bin/bash" will fix this particular problem, though I don't like that we don't know what caused it in the first place.
<Viking667> the problem seems to be that the bit that asks for my password isn't using dvorak keyboard for its input.
<Player> Ugb3, MY BAD!  I gave you the wrong package, run $ sudo apt-get purge libg3dvl-mesa && sudo apt-get install mesa-vdpau-drivers
<clrtx> yes Neo_ doesnt seem to understand Jordan_U
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: i'd "guess" someone used useradd instead of adduser... but just a guess ;)
<clrtx> should that cmd be run in root Jordan_U ?
<clrtx> hmm ok zykotick9
<Neo_> no i understand but its always been like that $ *shrugs*
<Jordan_U> clrtx: No. It should be run as the user whose shell you want to change.
<clrtx> ok
<DrGrov> Just installed ubuntu-desktop on 14.10 64-bit on the server. Now I wonder, how do I get a remote desktop access to the server? Any particular program I can use to achieve it in the easiest possible way?
<DrGrov> Or do I have to do some additional configuration on the server itself?
<Viking667> DrGrov: if you've got a gui desktop available, then often connecting with VNC would work if you'd set the permissions up correctly.
<Player> DrGrov, I use VNC,  but you have to configure it to run the xserver. (I've been dealing with this over the past day and a half)
<DrGrov> Ok
<sadbox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaWiki   <- If someone already has an account would like to update that page, it doesn't work prefecttly in 14.04
<Yelu> Jordan_U, just a thought: maybe it's just the basic/default setup for this IPS's VPS package (sh shell for ssh connections instead of bash)?
<DrGrov> I used x2go-server on Debian 7 Desktop 64-bit and x2go-client on my end to get it to GUI.
<sadbox> You have to "sudo a2enconf mediawiki" to enable it
<DrGrov> Can I still set it up in the same way on the server as I did with Debian 7 ?
<Jordan_U> Yelu: That would be a pretty silly setup for a VPS to have.
<Viking667> gah. Stuff this.
<Yelu> Jordan_U, did I say the opposite? ;)
<clrtx> ive run the cmd Jordan_U
<clrtx> it gave me promt for pass
<clrtx> i filled in pass
<clrtx> and nothing changed
<Player> DrGrov, One of my biggest issues was getting the xserver and desktop environment running.  It was apparently looking for a $DISPLAY environment variable.  I had to define this in ~/.profile, the other issue was I couldn't get the DE to start up automatically.
<DrGrov> Or does the ubuntu-desktop metapackage provide me with GUI access already itself and I just need to connect to the server via any default available 13.10 64-bit software?
<Jordan_U> clrtx: Log out and log back in again.
<DrGrov> Player: Okay, thanks for letting me know. That might cause a headache or two in this case. Perhaps I will have to switch back to Debian 7 Desktop then on the server.
<clrtx> ok
<Player> DrGrov, If you're using Xtightvnc then you set the DE to start in ~/.vnc/xstartup
<Ugb3> Player: Ok im going that.
<Viking667> If the Ubuntu got vino installed, then that's your VNC server.
<clrtx> that did it Jordan_U
<clrtx> nice indeed
<Player> DrGrov, Well, the difference here is I was setting it up with xfce4, I think unity might work reasonably out-of-the-box.
<clrtx> thanx apreciated
<Ugb3> Player: It say that the most recent ones are already installed.
<Jordan_U> clrtx: You're welcome.
<DrGrov> Player: Okay, I will test watching some YT videos on the matter and see what visually it means, easier to get a grip of it that way in my opinion.
<Player> DrGrov, YouTube videos need flash unless they switched 100% to the HTML5 player, either way you'd need hardware accelerated graphics which wouldn't be available on a VPS.
<DrGrov> Player: I will just watch them on my own computer :)
<Player> DrGrov, if you want to test anyway, my recommendation would be to download Google Chrome (not to be confused with Chromium) since it has it's own version of Flash Player.
<Player> DrGrov, oh, haha I misunderstood then.  that works!
<DrGrov> Player: I got myself a Intel Xeon E5-2620 at 2.0 GHz with 8GB of RAM, 1 TB drive etc etc.
<DrGrov> So I am good :)
<timwis> Hey guys, I've just bought a windows 8 laptop and I'd like to dual boot to Ubuntu. I'm a software dev but I've only limited experience with linux; I'd like to learn more. Should I go with 14.04 or 12.04?
<bekks> timwis: 14.04
<Player> timwis, 14.04, just for the sake of it being latest.
<Viking667> definitely 14.04
<timwis> k thx
<Ugb3> Player: So, I should give up getting ubuntu to work on my computer ?
<Player> Ugb3, You tried installing the mesa-vdpau-drivers package..?
<Ugb3> Player: Yeah, I told you it says that the most recent one is already installed.
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: If all you want is smooth Window movement, and you don't have other apps that need 3D accelleration, then you might be happy with LXDE or XFCE instead of Unity.
<Player> Ugb3, I didn't see that, sorry!  That's interesting though, you purged libg3dvl-mesa ?
<simone> ciao, cos'é?
<Player> Jordan_U, With single digit frames-per-second in Unity I'm not exactly sure how much better it'd be in another DE.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: That's not really a solution, I will still need a minimum of acceleration to get a smooth anything.
<Ugb3> Player: Yes i did.
<Yelu> clrtx, just a tip: use "adduser" to have a default shelll of "/bin/bash"  - NOT "useradd": this will give the new user "/bin/sh" by default (defined in "/etc/default/useradd")
<clrtx> thank you sir Yelu myselve i always use adduser
<clrtx> this machine isnt mine Yelu
<Jordan_U> !it | simone
<ubottu> simone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Yelu> clrtx, I know, but who else wants to read it ...
<Player> Ugb3, That's odd, maybe it installed itself and conflicted with the Xorg Radeon Driver, possibly?
<clrtx> thanks for the info aperciated
<clrtx> indeed Yelu
<Ugb3> Player: I don't know, i'm the unsavvy one here haha
<simone> tenks jordan
<Jordan_U> Player: Ugb3: I guarantee that LXDE with just a text editor would be butter smooth with no GPU acceleration.
<Ugb3> And 720 video Jordan_U ?
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: Less so :)
<Ugb3> 1080*
<Player> Ugb3, Yeah, I understand.  Usually installing with the script from AMD's site does the trick but this is a legacy card so that's not the case unfortunately.  I think we'll try two things, removing the Gallium3D driver (after ensuring the RadeonDriver's installed) and vice versa.
<Viking667> what in the heck's Gallium3D?
<Player> Ugb3, I have a hunch that it might be some bad conf file but I have no idea which would it could be.
<Viking667> I keep hearing of this.
<Player> Viking667, Open-source AMD driver.
<Jordan_U> Viking667: It's a reletively new framework for writing Open Source graphics drivers.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U Player What i don't understand is that the drivers worked well with fedora
<OerHeks> Ugb3, for your ati 4550 right?
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: If the drivers doesn't work with lubuntu i will still not have a real full screen.
<Ugb3> OerHeks: Yep.
<Player> Ugb3, paste the output of $ dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon' here, please.
<Ugb3> Player: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7475349/
<Player> Ugb3, Is that all?
<Ugb3> Player: Yep
<RyNet> How do i hide my IP when i connect to a channel
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: What is the contents of /proc/cmdline ?
<Player> Ugb3, $ radeon -v
<zykotick9> !cloak | RyNet
<ubottu> RyNet: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro nomodeset quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<RyNet> !cloak thanks
<Ugb3> Player: No found.
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: Well there's your problem. When did you add nomodeset as a kernel parameter?
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: I had to do it during the boot on the livecd but never changed it in grub.
<nwg> Ubuntu 14.04 - it looks like Nautilus (now Files) no longer supports tree view in the sidebar.  There is an option for tree view within the lists, however.
<nwg> anyone figured out how to get tree view in the sidebar?
<xangua> nwg: you might wanna try nemo, a fork of nautilus before gnome stript it down
<dalias> i'm a new ubuntu user (at least temporarily, got it preinstalled on an asus 1015e) and have a serious mouse/touchpad problem that's clearly software-based: the pointer is "snapping" to interface elements like the buttons in the window title bars, etc. when moved near them
<dalias> how do i disable this?
<nwg> thought about nemo.  not sure how i feel about the cinnamon deps.
<Player> Ugb3, try removing that perameter in GRUB.  I didn't think to check there since I assumed if you had to do that you would've removed it.
<xangua> nwg: don't know if it has tree view but it does have double panel view, the webupd8 PPA installs it withouth cinnamon dependencies http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Freeder> I told you I'd be back :)
<Player> wb
<nwg> thx.  saw that link.
<dalias> anyone?
<Player> dalias, Check GNOME settings or CompizConfigSettings manager.
<Freeder> Upgraded to 12.04, after reboot I get 'error: the symbol "grub_xputs" not found."
<Freeder> any thoughts on how to fix?
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: The installer copies manually added kernel parameters to the installed system, on the assumption that the user added them for a good reason (they're needed).
<Ugb3> Player: How should i do it ? nano /proc/cmdline
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: /etc/default/grub
<Player> Freeder, when does this happen during boot?
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: I didn't understand what you said.
<Player> Freeder, Before or after the GRUB menu?
<zykotick9> Ugb3: "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<dalias> player, it happens even with startx running nothing but an xterm and twm...
<Player> I guess there's a party everyone went to.
<Player> For a few seconds..
<nwg> yeah, seems like it.
<zykotick9> Ugb3: after the edit run "sudo update-grub"
<Ugb3> zykotick9: Thanks, just did it.
<Freeder> Player: it happens at boot... I don't have boot options on this machine
 * Viking667 departs
<Player> Freeder, Right after POST, I assume?  Sounds like a misconfigured GRUB.
<Player> Freeder, are you multi-booted?
<Freeder> no
<Freeder> and like I said, i haven't touched it myself, but I upgraded to 12.04 from 10.04
<Ugb3> Player: Ok removed nomodesetting, update grub, rebooted, and now i only get a black screen.
<Player> Freeder, Alright, well try booting into a live environment and using the boot-repair utility, or manually reinstalling/updating GRUB.
<apols> ...
<Ugb3> Player: And i can't even reach the machine with ssh.
<Freeder> where do I find the boot-repair utility?
<Player> Ugb3, Did you remove the Galium3D driver?
<Ugb3> Player: Nope.
<Player> Ugb3, Before you removed nomodsetting
<Ugb3> Nope
<Player> Freeder, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<zykotick9> Ugb3: hold SHIFT after BIOS, to get the grub menu, then use "e" to edit the kernel line, readd "nomodeset", then ctrl+x to boot (i believe, it tells you)
<heatherUVU> Hi! Did I download the correct version for my PC? amd64 is for a PC with more than 4GB of RAM?
<Player> Ugb3, zykotick9 I was going to suggest removing it under recovery mode but that works as well.
<Player> heatherUVU, not for more than 4GB of RAM specifically, for 64-bit architectures
<heatherUVU> Player: That's what I meant. :P
<Player> heatherUVU, But amd64 allows you to allocate 4GB of RAM.
<heatherUVU> Player: Perfect!
<Player> heatherUVU, In that case, yes.
<heatherUVU> Thanks.
<Player> No probelm.
<Player> Problem.*
<zykotick9> Ugb3: note, that's a one time fix.  you'd have to re-edit /etc/default/grub and readd nomodeset to make it permanent.
<Ugb3> zykotick9: Ok thank you.
<Player> zykotick9, Ugb3  We've been trying to get his drivers working for a while now, I think the problem now is that there's two drivers conflicting or the Xorg RadeonDriver isn't compatible with his card.
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: Why did you add nomodeset to the LiveCD/USB's kernel parameters in the first place?
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: I got stuck at the 5 orange dot screen.
<Ugb3> Ok got my desktop back.
<Player> Jordan_U, Ugb3, Thinking about it it makes more sense that it's incompatibility with RadeonDriver, if he needed nomodsetting to install in the first place.
<DrGrov> How do I check my own SSH settings on my end in 13.10?
<DrGrov> Want to check a bit into a few options whether it is turned on at the moment and how I can easily turn it on if needed
<theman> hey
<tagninja03600> yo
<Guest12402> irc
<Guest12402> cool
<tagninja03600> lol
<phoenixz> Anybody who might know how I can install teamviewer on 14.04?
<holstein> phoenixz: i just download the .deb and install it
<tagninja03600> for what do you need teamviewer
<phoenixz> I have dependancy problems, specifically with libsound2
<tagninja03600> ad for it, they should provide you with a .deb file for it
<Guest12402> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/363-How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Linux-distribution.aspx
<holstein> phoenixz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<Guest12402> read that
<phoenixz> tagninja03600: control a remote windows desktop
<tagninja03600> good question is if they are up to date with ubuntu
<holstein> phoenixz: let them know its not working for you
<tagninja03600> if there is no .dep for 14.04 then run virtualbox with a xp vm
<tagninja03600> ^
<phoenixz> holstein: I've done that already since long ago (teamviewer deb always has been problematic) and in these years, I have seen no update so.. always the same stupid problem :(
<tagninja03600> ^
<holstein> tagninja03600: .dep ?
<tagninja03600> **.deb
<tagninja03600> sorry
<phoenixz> tagninja03600: installing an OS on a VM just to use teamviewer
<phoenixz> :S
<holstein> phoenixz: it has always just worked for me, out of the box..
<tagninja03600> and outlock
<Ugb3> Player: So finally my card is just incompatible ith ubuntu ?
<Guest12402> use wine I suppose?
<tagninja03600> you could also register in teamviewer
<Player> Ugb3, If you purged the Galium3D, then yes it's incompatible out of the box.  It's just a matter of finding the right open-source driver (preferably one that lists the 4xxx series as supported) and installing it.
<apb1963> teamviewer uses wine
<tagninja03600> and run the browser software
<holstein> teamviewer uses wine already
<Player> Yeah, TeamViewer probably has one of the worst Linux versions of any software I've seen. haha
<tagninja03600> nah skype
<apb1963> nope.... nevernote
<tagninja03600> hmmmm good point
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: Please try booting the Ubuntu LiveCD/USB, but remove "quiet" and "splash" to hopefully see where things are going wrong. Do *not* add nomodeset.
<apb1963> from time to time my mouse stops working... it disappears from the screen.  If I switch VT's and screens back and forth enough times, it eventually comes back.  Any ideas on this?  ubuntu 12.04
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Okay.
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: By using the LiveCD/USB we can rule out all of the changes we've recently made in the installed system. We're working "clean".
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: nomodeset = system start, without = system hangs - i bet i know where the issue is...
<tagninja03600> should I use ufw or can I still stick with iptables?
<holstein> tagninja03600: use what you can use "best" for your purposes
<holstein> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: for some reason i can't boot on the usb stick anymore, i'm re-dding it and i will try again.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Ok booting.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U Player: drm_kms_helper: panic occured, swhitching back to text console
<Ugb3> and the line on top of it Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception interrupt
<bencc> I did something wrong with my .bash_profile. how can I login and fix it?
<bencc> it won't let me log in
<Player> Ugb3, Kernel panics, I haven't dealt with those in 2 years, and last time I did it was on OS X.
<Ugb3> Ugb3: Ahaha yeah usually that's a funny thing...
<Player> I don't even remember how you get additional info on kernel panics, Jordan_U do you have some insight?
<Player_> sorry, had to reset router switch, did I miss anything Ugb3 ?
<Ugb3> Nope Player_
<someone235> hi, when my layout is not English most of the hotkeys doesn't work (basic hotkeys such as ctrl + c, ctrl + v etc). Anyone knows how can I fix it?
<Praxi> what is the correct way to have a drive auto mount when it is plugged in.
<k1l_> Praxi: that should be done by nautilus with gvfs anyway
<Praxi> its on a server, so no gui
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: So did the kernel panic gave you any information ?
<Player> Ugb3, I think Jordan_U is afk.
<Ugb3> I think so.
<Ugb3> Maybe i should try to find 20€ to buy a nvidia card and get out of this driver problem.
<halimo> i need to understaand ybiquity
<halimo> ubiquity
<halimo> any help plzz
<Deihmos> Is there a simple way to enable the middle mouse button for scrolling web pages
<Yelu> bencc, if you got no chance to log in, than boot with a Live CD, mount your partition and delete your .bash_...-files in your user's home directory. - copy a new .bashrc from /etc/skel/.bashrc to your home
<Player> Ugb3, Honestly that's a really good idea.  I'm not saying that's the only way but in my experience Radeon cards never perform as well as you wish they would under Linux.
<Yelu> bencc, better make save copies of the files
<Ugb3> Player: I just wish something on the ubuntu there were some kind of incompatibility hardware listing, cause obviously after some hours we can't get it to work so it's kind of unsuported by ubuntu.
<Ugb3> Thanks you for your Help Player Jordan_U and the others.
<k1l_> halimo: what do you dont understand exactly?
<Player> Ugb3, I concur.  That Galium3D driver should've been the solution, but there's no real way for the end-user to know because there's no supported-hardware/confirmed-to-be-compatible list.
<Player> Same with the Xorg RadeonDriver.
<Player> Well, at least one that's apparant.
<Player> Ugb3, I'm looking around to see if Linux logs kernel panics anywhere, because the message that it spewed wasn't a lot of useful information unfortunately.
<Player> Ugb3, unless there were things above and below that you didn't paste here
<Terje_> Hello, i just set up my first ubuntu server and i am trying to come up with useful CRON jobs that i should set
<Ugb3> Lot of things, but ca'nt past it, the machine is stuck, i can take a pickture though Player
<Terje_> And i was wondering if you had any good suggestions ( i suppose you get this question a lot )
<Terje_> I made a google doc to organize it :P https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1AKKTMrUNNgNz71zzyPNLq4jGrX9UbXZc1qQH7j3XgJg/edit#gid=0
<Player> Ugb3, If it has info you didn't put here, go for it.  Just make sure the text is somewhat readable.
<k1l_> Terje_: put your backup tasks to cronjob, for example
<Terje_> k1l_: I have already added that to my list, it's quite important
<Ugb3> Player: ok wait a sec
<Terje_> Anyone can edit the google doc, this way if we all contribute we will eventually have something to point others askign the same question to :)
<Ugb3> Player: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26470057/photo%203.JPG
<Player> Ugb3, Well it seems obvious but the issue is without a doubt with Xorg RadeonDriver
<k1l_> Terje_: i doubt that. the usecase differs a lot from user to user.
<Player> Ugb3, That was when starting from LiveCD/USB?
<Ugb3> Player: yep
<Player> Ugb3, I assume the same thing occurs when you try to boot without nomodsetting
<Player> ?
<Ugb3> I guess, didn't tried it without quiet and splash
<Player> Ugb3, Try it, it probably will produce the same result but you never know.
<Ugb3> ok
<Player> Terje_, What is this server for?
<hylian> after installing mate desktop, it doesn't appear in the login screen..??
<Yelu> halimo, intro: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubiquity_%28software%29
<Player> hylian, what distro version?
<Terje_> Player: It's entire purpose is to run a server that i am developing
<Player> Terje_, that serves what purpose?
<hylian> Player: Xubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit.
<Player> Terje_, What is the server supposed to do?
<Ugb3> Player: It seems i'm only getting a black screen...
<Player> hylian, does anything appear instead of the login screen?
<Ugb3> Player: 'im giving up, it's late here and i'm gonna sleep.
<Player> Ugb3, can you go to a tty prompt? (I may've asked this before)
<hylian> Player: the login screen, option for openbox, xfce and xubuntu. just not mate.
<Ugb3> Player: nothing, the computer crashes.
<Terje_> Player: Users connect to it asking the server to download webpages for them. However there is no filetransfering involved, it will speak to clients in a protocol (because that's all that is neccessary)
<Player> hylian, how did you install MATE?
<Ugb3> Player: Anyway thanks for the help, i'm going to sleep, bye ;)
<Player> Ugb3, sorry we couldn't resolve your issue :(
<hylian> Player: i used synaptic
<Ugb3> No prob Player
<Player> hylian, I would try $ sudo apt-get build-dep mate
<Player> hylian, sorry, not sure what the package for mate is called, maybe mate-desktop?
<hylian> Player: i'll try that now, thanks!
<hylian> Player: i got this: E: Unable to find a source package for mate
<Player> hylian, yeah I didn't have the right package name
<hylian> Player: it's mate-desktop
<Player> alright, build-dep that
<Player> hylian, $ sudo apt-get build-dep mate-desktop
<hylian> Player: i'm doing that now, thanks again
<Player> hylian, let me know if that does it
<hylian> Player: cool, did that. should i log out and check it now?
<Player> hylian, yeah, if it doesn't work then it's an issue with lightdm.  if you want to confirm that try manually starting mate from a tty prompt
<Freeder> Player, have you used boot repair disk?
<hylian> Player: how would I do that? do i start the x server first..??
<Freeder> it says to delete files using the browser it pops up, but its a web browser... I dont see a way to delete files
<Player> hylian, I believe mate has a --replace perameter, so you could log into the DE of your choice and run that (might break something but I just need to know if mate runs at all)
<Player> oh he left, Freeder, no I haven't.  I've always booted in with a LiveCD/LiveUSB and installed it from their repository.
<Player> hylian, I believe mate has a --replace perameter, so you could log into the DE of your choice and run that (might break something but I just need to know if mate runs at all)
<hylian> Player: hmm, yeah, i think you are right. time to do some diggin and figure out how to make my own lightdm setting
<Player> hylian, odd, shouldn't be hard to figure out
<Player> hylian, I would bet that they have some sort of means to update the list automatically (like grub).
<hylian> Player: there is a mate-autogen. trying that now
<Player> hylian, looking around at basic install instructions for MATE it looks like you need to install a keyring, did synaptic handle that automatically?
<Player> archive keyring*
<Freeder> fudge
<Freeder> and its mounted ro, so i cant even delete things
<Freeder> this seems to be a pretty silly tool
<hylian> Player: it was supposed too. OMGUbuntu covered it. I have never had a problem getting mate to install before, but that was through their repo.
<_[myth> build-essentai
<Player> hylian, alright, well if you can't get it to work try purging it and installing it from their repo.
<hylian> Player: well autogen cmpleted, logging out again to see if that helped.
<lorfds> i am securing a production web server
<lorfds> and am trying to figure out whether it is kosher to be running ufw and nftables at the same time
<lorfds> or should you only be running one of these?
<lorfds> obviously kind of new to this
<lorfds> just trying to figure out if these solutions are meant to be run together or not
<Player> hylian, did that do it?
<hylian> Player: well that didn't work. I'll do some more research, and if i cant find anything no big deal.My fave desktop is still xfce anyways.
<Player> hylian, haha, alright, my best guess would be $ sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Player> or nano if you don't have gedit or some other graphical text editor
<hylian> Player: or in my case mousepad, but i get your gist, thanks.
<Player> hylian, yeah I gotta learn how to generalize these things better.  assisting people with Linux is way different than Windows
<hylian> Player: true true! :)
<paperman> Hello all
<ODB2> Hello paperman
<paperman> My first day on ubuntu. I'm trying to enable file sharing with my dual boot windows, but it doesn't seem to be working.
<paperman> I've turned off fast restart and hibernate
<Fudge> Freeder: ?
<paperman> still no luck
<desolator> good day
<ODB2> @paperman are you using Samba?
<paperman> ODB2, that may be the last resort
<Fudge> nvm Freeder
<paperman> I'd rather just be able to access through home
<fwaokda> i have a folder at that i run "ruby -v" and I get "ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [x86_64-linux]" then I go to another folder and run "ruby -v" and it acts like it's not installed.  Anyone know why this is?
<desolator> I was wondering, is it possible to create a partition out of my windows 7 drive (does ntfs support resizing?), create a ubuntu partition to trasnfer the files and then delete the ntfs partition and enlarge my ext3?
<ODB2> @paperman, what precisely do you mean, access through home?
<desolator> or do I need a backup device to transfer my files
<paperman> you know the windows partition that I can access from home
<rhs> paperman: it's in /media
<Player> fwaokda, is this a standalone binary or did it come in a package that you installed with dpkg or apt-get?
<desolator> paperman, sorry I arrived here late. Are you trying to access your drive remotely?
<fwaokda> Player, kinda new to all this so unsure, I followed a guide online to install. when i do which ruby
<fwaokda> in the one folder i get /home/fwaokda/.rvm/rubies/ruby-2.1.1/bin/ruby
<Player> fwaokda, it's not in /usr/bin?
<Player> fwaokda, that might be why
<desolator> There are many solutions that could work, for example remote desktop assistence, vnc, ftp over a vpn
<Player> fwaokda, maybe try symlinking it into /usr/bin
<fwaokda> nope... can i just move it into /usr/bin?
<Player> you might have to run sudo nautilus
<Player> sorry, gksudo nautilus
<paperman> yes
<paperman> guys see this - http://i.imgur.com/ujDV6zu.jpg?1
<Player> fwaokda, if you're on Ubuntu you can make a symlink by right clicking on the object and clicking "make link."
<Yelu> lorfds, since a server topic is concerned, it might be better asking your question in #ubuntu-server
<fwaokda> Player, ok thanks i'll try it
<lorfds> yelu: ok thanks…didnt realize they were different
<Player> fwaokda, if it gives you a permission denied message when you try to move it into /usr/bin, delete the link and try doing it in gksu nautilus
<paperman> ODB2, rhs http://i.imgur.com/ujDV6zu.jpg?1
<ODB2> @paperman very odd
#ubuntu 2014-05-17
<hylian> Player: well, i came up lemons. but i launchpad bugged it, so hopefully we will get an answer. thanks for the help!
<Freeder> I finally got my main drive to boot, but it says 'tmp drive not ready or missing'
<Player> hylian, no problem, sorry we couldn't sort the issue out!  if you really want to try out MATE try using a different display manager.
<Player> not sure if GDM still works or not
<Freeder> i'm in manual recovery mode... what should I be doing?
<Player> Freeder, it's not mounting a directory for /tmp/
<Freeder> I don't see /tmp listed in df -h
<Freeder> this is the worst upgrade I've ever gone through, heh
<Player> Freeder, do ls / and see if there's a folder called tmp
<Freeder> no clue why all this stuff magically stops working
<Player> Freeder, how did you upgrade?  Was it Ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04?
<Freeder> yes its there
<Player> hmmm
<Freeder> 10.04 to 12.04
<Player> Freeder, Oh, so very outdated hahah.
<hylian> Player: i like lightdm. i just wanted to see what improvements their was. I was just using in 12.04. thanks again
<Freeder> it wasnt when this upgrade path was created
<Player> Yeah I think the jump from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 was the most extreme.
<Bashing-om> paperman: Duak booting windows ? Did you try as the advisement directed ?
<Bashing-om> dual*
<subhub-nc> quit
<Freeder> so how should i go about getting /tmp back in there
<Freeder> its not in fstab... isnt that where tmp gets mounted from?
<Player> Freeder, check the permissions on the folder
<Freeder> 777
<Player> okay
<Player> Freeder, /tmp/ isn't mounted for me on my Ubuntu VPS either
<Player> by that I mean it doesn't show up in df -h
<Freeder> is it listed in your fstab?
<Player> Freeder, No.  Server's 13.10.
<paperman> Bashing-om, yes
<Freeder> ok. so where how do I get /tmp to mount? :)
<Freeder> s/where/ /
<Player> Freeder, I may be misreading my fstab wrong.  I see a third line that says "
<Player> none  /run/shm    tmpfs   defaults    0    0
<Player> "
<Freeder> thats different
<Bashing-om> paperman: Loks to be a Windows problem, in that Windows has a lock on the partition - not shut down properly from Windows. What does a Windows file system check report ?
<Freeder> tmpfs is a way to mount a filesystem in temp memory, iirc
<Freeder> so thats just a memory partition. I think.
<Freeder> anyway, not /tmp
<Player> Freeder, makes sense.
<Player> I'm trying to find where these things are declared, I think it's an environment variable.
<Burrito> Player, filesystem mountings are not environment variables
<Burrito> it's all in /etc/fstab
<Player> Not /tmp, apparently.
<Burrito> and the UUIDs are listed under the command blkid
<Burrito> that means it's not mounted, but a conventional folder. IIRC...
<Burrito> Which is weird
<Burrito> Because obviously Freeder's system is trying to mount /tmp/
<Freeder> well, ubuntu knows it needs it
<Freeder> and its not there
<Freeder> and iirc, its mounted via fstab
<Freeder> but thats an assumption
<Freeder> and I don't see it listed in my fstab
<cast> /tmp can be a directory under /, surely?
<Burrito> yes
<Jordan_U> Freeder: Could you please give a summary of your problem again?
<Burrito> Freeder, are you sure you're looking at the right /etc/fstab file? I've made the mistake before where I modified the /etc/fstab file of the live system I was fixing my real system from... instead of the actual file :P
<Freeder> Booting ubuntu, it says "the disk drive for /tmp is not ready or present"
<Freeder> something similar to that
<Player> Burrito, he's in recovery mode.
<Burrito> ah
<Freeder> and gives me the option to wait, or manual repair, which drops me into what looks like a recovery shell, perhaps
<Jordan_U> Freeder: Please pastebin your /etc/fstab .
<Freeder> No internet there :P
<Freeder> but I can tell you there's no line mentioning /tmp in it
<Jordan_U> Freeder: sneakernet.
<Freeder> I don't know how you want me to do that, short of retyping it
<Burrito> Maybe it's a permissions thing...? http://tech.enekochan.com/2014/03/20/ubuntu-fix-the-disk-drive-for-tmp-is-not-ready-yet-or-not-present/
<Player> Freeder, are you usnig the machine directly or SSH'd to it?
<Freeder> Burrito, its 777
<Freeder> direct connect
<Player> Ah, okay.
<Jordan_U> Freeder: It looks like often on Ubuntu 12.04 that can be a spurious message: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/1091792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1091792 in mountall (Ubuntu Quantal) "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present" [Low,Triaged]
<Jordan_U> Freeder: What happens if you just wait?
<Player> Did that bug ever get fixed, or has it just not occured in any of the releases since?
<Freeder> I waited about 3 minutes and nothing happened
<Freeder> I just rebooted a minute ago, we can see what happens
<Jordan_U> Player: It was fixed in 13.04 and up.
<Player> Jordan_U, thanks
<Player> Freeder, doesn't the prompt give you the option to skip?  I don't think it would boot but still..?
<Player> Freeder, or are we somehow thinking of different error prompts?
<Freeder> Jordan_U: when it says spurious, does that imply I just have to wait longer, or just keep rebooting until it goes away?
<Freeder> or S to skip mounting
<Jordan_U> Player: Note that the bug that was fixed was incorrectly warning when nothing is wrong. If something is actually wrong (which, since waiting doesn't allow booting to continue, is seems is the case) then you're hitting a different bug. It's also possible that you're hitting that bug and another completely unrelated one, i.e. your booting problem has nothing to do with the spurious message about /tmp/.
<Freeder> Player, yes, there's a skip option
<Freeder> Jordan_U: can you confirm that tmp is or is not mounted via fstab?
<Freeder> If it is, I have no /tmp entry line
<Jordan_U> Freeder: If there is no entry for /tmp/ in your /etc/fstab then it's just a normal directory.
<Player> Well the article Burrito linked said that "explicitly adding the /tmp to fstab solves the problem" and also gives commands to delete and remake the /tmp folder.
<Freeder> would that be a cause then?
<Player> Freeder, if you don't have "tmpfs           /tmp            tmpfs   defaults            0       0" in your fstab then yes.
<Player> I believe so.
<Freeder> Plasmastar, I believe that does the ram-mount again
<Freeder> Player*'
<Jordan_U> Freeder: What would be a cause of boot failing, or what would be a cause of that message being shown?
<Freeder> Jordan_U: so I'm sitting here staring at this screen, saying its not ready or present. What should I do? I can skip, or manual recovery
<ahmadgbg> Hi guys, i have a ubuntu server and i wonder what is the best way to back it up? NAS with UPS?
<Jordan_U> Freeder: Try skip, see what happens.
<Player> Freeder, try skipping, if you can boot then it's the bug Jordan_U mentioned above.
<vaskaloidis> Hey I keep getting an error with VSFTP saying incorrect username or password - I am using local logons and the credentials are correct.. any ideas?
<Player> also, Freeder, yeah but that article says it fixed the issue and the comments suggest it works so worth a shot?
<Player> vaskaloidis, where are the logins kept?
<vaskaloidis> local ubuntu system logons
<vaskaloidis> added withthe Adduser command, Player
<vaskaloidis> So i am assuming the /etc/passwd file Player…
<Player> vaskaloidis, did you set $HOME folders for these accounts?
<vaskaloidis> I executed a usermod -d command for one of the users, I set the directory to /var/www/hiswebsite/
<vaskaloidis> if thats what u mean Player
<Player> vaskaloidis, just that one?  and you can't log into that one?
<Player> vaskaloidis, did you add him to any groups?
<vaskaloidis> yes and I cant login with any accounts - even my admin account - didnt add him to any groups Player
<vaskaloidis> Player should I add him to any groups?
<Freeder> ok, it looks to be up ok
<Freeder> Skip did the trick
<Freeder> thanks
<Freeder> 'course, I can't get network connectivity outside of the LAN now
<Freeder> but its a start
<Guest95749> Hi to all!!
<Guest95749> hi uewdl
<Bashing-om> Guest95749: Hello, to you .
<Guest95749> Hi greetings from argentina
<Guest95749> bye
<Freeder> wow
<Freeder> 12.04 really seems to suck, heh
<Freeder> totally broke the network manager
<Player> vaskaloidis, Sorry I had to step away for a minute.
<Player> vaskaloidis, Yes, you should add him to groups, I'm not sure what the default ones that are assigned on Ubuntu-desktop are, infact I was about to ask that here.
<Freeder> Where is 'history' in software center ?
<Player> Freeder, does the message pop up when you reboot?
<Freeder> reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2001421
<Freeder> which message, Player?
<vaskaloidis> Its ubuntu Server Player
<Player> Freeder, the one about /tmp
<Player> vaskaloidis, I know, but there are default groups assigned to user accounts when you make them through GUI in Ubuntu desktop.  I actually need to know what those are too since I'm setting up users on my own Ubuntu server.
<Freeder> Yes, it still popped up, but i hit skip
<Player> vaskaloidis, you can still log in as root, right?
<Freeder> it booted
<vaskaloidis> not into FTP - it says everybodys username and passwords are incorrect
<Player> Freeder, awesome, if you want to get rid of the message I'd try doing what that site suggested and add /tmp to fstab as tmpfs
<Player> vaskaloidis, I think I know what you're problem is, FTP logins=/=UNIX user logins
<vaskaloidis> you can allow it in VSFTP config
<Player> vaskaloidis, really?  hmm, did you say that you could or could not log into the accounts you made in the CLI?
<Player> vaskaloidis, I mean, can you log into them in the CLI.
<poopymcpooperton> hey guya
<poopymcpooperton> guys
<poopymcpooperton> how can I completely remove the recent tab?
<poopymcpooperton> I want to get rid of the recent places tab
<bdav|irccloud> the recent tab in what?
<poopymcpooperton> gui
<poopymcpooperton> ver
<poopymcpooperton> recent places
<poopymcpooperton> under files
<Player> poopymcpooperton, are you talking about in the Unity dash?
<poopymcpooperton> Im talking when i press the file draw
<Player> poopymcpooperton, if so then I recall there's a privacy section in system settings (gear menu->System Settings->Privacy)
<poopymcpooperton> it pops up and recent places is there
<poopymcpooperton> then people can see all the recent places I havebeen
<Player> poopymcpooperton, apologies, I have no idea what you're talking about.  are you using Unity?
<poopymcpooperton> im using ubuntu
<poopymcpooperton> desktop
<Player> poopymcpooperton, you didn't change the DE?
<Player> ah
<Player> Yeah, try gear menu->System Settings then there's a section labeled "Privacy"
<poopymcpooperton> i hate the recent places thing
<Player> there should be an option somewhere to disable it
<poopymcpooperton> yeah there it is
<poopymcpooperton> record file
<Player> switch it to off. =)
<poopymcpooperton> that did it!!!
<poopymcpooperton> thaks
<poopymcpooperton> now my wife cant see my porn collection
<poopymcpooperton> thumbs up!!!
<Player> poopymcpooperton, uhm, no problem?
<bluezone> How do i go about having commands executed in shell when the user unpacks my .deb
<bluezone> was hoping to do something like python3 setup.py
<bluezone> (under root)
<Vivekananda> hey everyone a very naive question. What does one need to do as a client to connect to another person's network via vpn ?
<Vivekananda> is there a guide to this ? I want to log in virtually
<kg-irc> Vivekananda: Are you using OpenVPN or something else?
<Vivekananda> what I know is the other guy has an asus router and is looking into it to set up vpn. Are there other ways of logging in besides vpn ? where can I read up ? I believe I used to do an ssh via cli and get the forwarded X on my system but that is all I knew but would
<Vivekananda> like to learn more
<Player> bluezone, execute shell commands that do what?
<Player> install the program (assuming it's a program)?
<bluezone> Player, yeah
<bluezone> basically it need to modify a config file and whatnot
<kg-irc> Vivekananda: Find out the model number and download the manual for that router if you are trying to figure out how to configure it.
<bluezone> the dependencies are taken care of by one of those files in debian/
<Vivekananda> kg-irc: I know but before I do that I want to know in general , what are they ways to connect to a different remote computer in general
<kg-irc> Vivekananda: "In general", SSH, VPN are both common. You can tunnel traffic over both. https://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html
<Vivekananda> and also how would I set up such a network If I wanted to and what are the things I would need besides a router .  1. a static ip maybe  2 . pay money to the isp  or something similar ..  3 . a deployed server perhaps ?
<bluezone> Vivekananda, i'm actually writing a GUI for ssh tunneling not sure if you need :P it's still experimental though
<kg-irc> Vivekananda: Its involved enough you really need to read a manual if you want to setup a VPN. For routing, you can use something like this: http://www.noip.com/free/
<bluezone> Player, got any ideas ? ^_^ this deb packaging documentation is extremely difficult to go through
<Player> bluezone, sorry I stepped away by a minute, I've done this before it's just inconsistent.
<Player> bluezone, forgive me if my terminology is off, you want to write an installscript that's run when dpkg processes the file with the -i argument, I can't remember if there had to be something special about the script or if you just declared it when packing the deb.. give me a few minutes
<bluezone> Player, sure that's what i want to do, thanks in advance for the help :)
<Freeder> ok, enough floundering
<Freeder> After the upgrade, my network is still down
<Player> :(
<Freeder> Opening the network panel, it says "The system network services are not compatible with this version"
 * bluezone runs away from networking problems
<Player> I don't know how to do much in terms of drivers, I've only messed with printers and video.  Sorry! D:
<Vivekananda> kg-irc: okay so I will try to read up a manual but I just want to make sure I have all the ingredients eg a static ip ( needs to be bought) and stuff
<Player> Freeder, I think you could try seeing if there's upgraded drivers for the NIC?  I mean, does it have an NIC?
<Player> Freeder, I never asked, is this a VPS?
<bluezone> Vivekananda, technically you don't need a static ip but it help hehe
<Vivekananda> bluezone: thanks
<elfMobile> Unable to load library icui18n "Cannot load library icui18n: (libicui18n.so.48: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)"
<elfMobile> how can I get libicui18n version 48 installed?
<elfMobile> I'm on 14.04
<kg-irc> Vivekananda: noip.com will let you grab a domain name that updates automatically every X minutes so you can work with a dynamic IP even if it changes
<kg-irc> Vivekananda: A static IP address does help/simplify life.
<Player> elfMobile, x86_64 or x86, what are you trying to run?
<Player> bluezone, did a little bit of looking around and someone says you can set up a script that'll run post-install.  call it "postinst" and put it in the debian directory, then pack your .deb
<sadbox> I created an account to try and fix a problem with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaWiki  <-- that page
<Player> bluezone, I'm not sure if you need these commands to run on install or if it's okay to wait until it's installed, however..
<sadbox> but it says "Immutable page" at the top
<elfMobile> Player,I'm on 64 bit.  I'm trying to run this... https://sealswithclubs.eu/pc-client/
<sadbox> and it looks like the last edit was in 2012
<elfMobile> Player, they have a Linux port
<Player> elfMobile, I think you're missing 32-bit libraries.
<bluezone> Player, it's fine after install, basically the install just moves the python scripts, and then my setup.py just modifies a config file
<bluezone> i can try this
<bluezone> postinst.sh?
<Player> bluezone, okay, if the info I relayed was at all relevant than give it a shot
<Player> bluezone, the guy just said "postinst"
<Player> bluezone, no extension, so maybe you should declare an interpreter at the top (i.e. #!/bin/bash)
<bluezone> ok
<Player> and make sure it has X permissions
<Burrito> Execute permissions - chmod +x ./nameofyourscript
<Vivekananda> kg-irc: isnt there like a ubuntu guide to set this up ? the link you gave me ( open vpn ) seems a lot to read  not that I am afraid of reading.  Also another question . My friend has set up the vpn and given me a password. What info do I need from him in order to connect to his vpn
<Burrito> Also having the extension .sh helps, IMO. Just for personal maintenance
<kg-irc> Vivekananda: I never said you were afraid of reading. The ubuntu OpenVPN guide is over here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN#Configuring_the_Client but Idk anything about Asus routers or what VPN setups they have.
<daftykins> Vivekananda: what are you actually trying to achieve with this VPN?
<elfMobile> Player, I just downloaded version 4.8 and untar'd it.  I put the lib path in my LD_LIBRARY_PATH but it still complains with same message
<Player> elfMobile, sorry about late reply, try installing ia32-libs-multiarch
<Player> elfMobile, yeah, you're missing 32-bit libraries
<Player> I ran into the same issue, I remember it was difficult because they changed the package.  I believe it was ia32-libs before.
<elfMobile> E: Unable to locate package ia32-libs-multiarch
<Player> elfMobile, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch:i386
<Player> unless they restored it
<daftykins> apt-cache search ia32
<elfMobile> E: Unable to locate package ia32-libs-multiarch
<Burrito> elfMobile, they seem to have a 64-bit version of that program for Linux, does that not work?
<Burrito> why does that not work*
<bluezone> Player, do you happen to know if it will be executed as root?
<Player> Burrito, elfMobile, he said he un-tar'd it so I'm not sure if it has an official repository.
<Burrito> Player, it doesn't
<elfMobile> Burrito, I'm on a 64 bit os.  I downloaded the 64 bit version of that poker program.  I downloaded the 64 bit version of icu
<Player> bluezone, dpkg has to be run as root in order to install a .deb, so yes.  garunteed it'll run as root
<elfMobile> What leads Player to believe that this is a 32/64 problem?
<Player> elfMobile, I wasn't paying attention when you said you downloaded the 64-bit version, sorry.  I thought it was a multiarch issue because of the missing library, let me do some digging..
<Burrito> Works with no errors on my computer...
<Player> elfMobile, I had it reversed, ia32-libs is there for convenience, ia32-libs-multiarch is not.
<Burrito> 64-bit, 12.04-based Linux Mint
<elfMobile> Burrito, yeah... their binaries say they're for 12.04 / 13.04
<Player> elfMobile, Try $ sudo apt-get install python-pyicu
<elfMobile> Player, still Unable to load library icui18n "Cannot load library icui18n: (libicui18n.so.48: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)"
<Player> elfMobile, is libicu installed?
<elfMobile> Player, yes
<elfMobile> hold on for console...
<elfMobile> Player, http://asciinema.org/a/9595
<Pencil_> Backup?  I want to type a command that will backup all my files to a thumb drive .
<Player> Pencil_, try rsync?
<bluezone> Player, postinst seems to fail getting root access (as if the install hasnt finished yet and it's still locked): pastebin.com/A1VyGgSG
<Player> I believe you can specify directories with that.
<Pencil_> rsync?
<Player> (not sure if this is up to date) http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-use-rsync-transfer-mirror-files-directories.html
<Player> (pretty sure it is)
<Vivekananda> daftykins: the idea just recently became a need when  1. I have to log into a vpn created by another user but I dont how to do it and what info I need from him to do it.   2. If I want to set up a server on my computer to host a site  ( just practice) what do I need to know to be able to do it
<Player> bluezone, what commands are you running specifically?  could you put the contents of postinst on pastebin.ubuntu.com ? (or normal pastebin works too)
<bluezone> Player, postinst file: http://bpaste.net/show/nBvZ1vOR5ycgHLCZDUPx/
<bluezone> Player, line 79 i actually don't need maybe that's what is causing the problems
<bluezone> i already listed the dependencies
<Player> elfMobile, what do those arguments do?  why did you specify 12.04?  didn't you say it supports 13.10?
<Player> bluezone, if it's running additional dpkg commands then there's your problem.
<Player> bluezone, just checked line 79, I'm fairly certain that that's the issue.
<Freeder> anyone familiar with mdadm?
<Player> I don't know what that is.
<elfMobile> Player, what arguments?
<Freeder> My raid is now showing up as /dev/md127 , instead of md0
<Freeder> this seems to be a known problem now, but want to understand it a little more
<xtbman> hey, I'm using 13.10, and it asked if I wanted to upgrade to 14.04. I said yes, and twice now it's given me an error saying "System program problem detected." Any idea what could be causing this?
<Player> elfMobile, you ran ./swc_client-Linux\ v0.2.18\ Ubuntu-12.04-x86_64
<Player> elfMobile, does the executable name have spaces in it?
<Pencil_> I plugged in a brand new thumb drive and it shows on the launcher but I can't dbl click it.
<Player> elfMobile, it looks like those libs come with the download, but not being loaded (maybe the program assumes they're in the system path)
<Burrito> Player, the name does have spaces in it
<Burrito> you have to escape spaces with \ if you don't quote them
<Burrito> so yeah
<zacarias> Hi! Is soeone familiar with fixing a bricked Seagate 7200.11 (a common problem, apparently) or with using GtkTerm?
<sadbox> Could anyone help me correct an "immutable" page on on the community site?
<Player> elfMobile, Uhm, may not work but try running it in quotes, and maybe your question earlier was valid (should it need to run as root)
<daftykins> zacarias: a bricked hard disk wouldn't really have a chance of coming back from being a brick. what is up with it exactly?
<elfMobile> Player, I copied them to system dir as root.  Though I've never had a problem using LD_LIBRARY_PATH before
<bluezone> EUREKA!
<bluezone> Player, bingo!
<qwdqas> hi, if you type a youtube link which is accessed from your favorites playlist (and included in link url, but private list) do you see the playlist ?
<qwdqas> or only the video
<elfMobile> Player, after copying libicui18n it complained about libicuuc then libicudata
<elfMobile> ... now it doesn't complain about anything... just segfaults
<Player> elfMobile, then you have a dependency mess
<Bashing-om> xtbman: Does terminal commnads -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- run clean ?
<Player> bluezone, it worked?
<asarch> What does it mean that a logical volume partition is the type "linear" and is it ok to use it?
<Burrito> <Player> elfMobile, then you have a dependency mess <-- I don't think this is the case
<bluezone> Player, yeah, now do you know how to demote myself from root and return back to the normal user? so that i can write to the .bashrc file properly (otherwise i don't know how to get the username)
<Player> qwdqas, I don't think you would see either if the playlist was private, unlisted would show up though.  Wrong channel btw.
<bluezone> Thanks for the help ^_^
<qwdqas> Player: unlisted ?
<Burrito> elfMobile, Player, I think it's looking for something that your distro version doesn't have. It does say that it's an alpha version, and all.
 * elfMobile thinks about running 12.04 within Docker.  Wonder how that would work with X
<qwdqas> and sorry mate,  which channel could i try
<Player> qwdqas, I haven't managed YT playlists but you can set videos to unlisted.  they don't show up in search results but they're visible if they're linked to but I'm not sure if playlists have these same options
<Player> qwdqas, maybe a channel related to YouTube? :p
<elfMobile> cool how you can essentially run Ubuntu 12.04 within Docker on a 14.04 host.  Haven't tried anything as advanced as trying to run a GUI app though.
<elfMobile> thanks for hte help guys... gotta run
<Vivekananda> I am trying to follow instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<Burrito> bluezone, I use 'sudo -s' in terminal to get into root, and then 'exit' to get out.
<zacarias> daftykins: apparently, when a Seagate 7200.11 isn't recognized by the BIOS, it's a common problem with the PCB firmware. There are lots of tutorials about how to fix it, incliding for Linux. Check it here: http://elabz.com/repairning-seagate-7200-11-drive-on-a-ubuntu-success-story/  But I'm having some trouble when it comes to connecting the drive to GtkTerm.
<bluezone> Yeah that's what i have here too, will test it now ^_^
<Player> bluezone, what does the script do since it can't go back to normal user?
<Vivekananda> ubuntu 12.04. dont I have network manager installed by default ? Also when trying to connect to vpn i lost my wired interenet. I am new to this and dont know if this should happen or if I am doing something wrong
<bluezone> Player, well i removed the part of the script but it would crash because it would try to open('/home/root/.bashrc') :P
<Player> bluezone, I'm not sure.  there could be another method of getting the username/home folder
<bluezone> Player, Burrito says i can just type exit i'll test now and lyk
<Burrito> bluezone, if you used some other method to get to root, I don't think it will work
<Player> not sure if that'll work but worth a try
<Freeder> anyone familiar with mdadm? My raid is now showing up as /dev/md127 , instead of md0. this seems to be a known problem now, but want to understand it a little more
<sadbox> Does someone maybe know how to get in touch with a moderator for the community wiki?
<daftykins> sadbox: no
<daftykins> sadbox: surely there's an info page?
<Burrito> They have a mailing list and an identi.ca account. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Contact
<Burrito> sadbox, ^
<sadbox> Burrito: ty sir
<sadbox> daftykins: Couldn't find anything on the wiki, nothing obvious at least =P
<Burrito> had* an identi.ca account :<
<Burrito> "Cannot GET /group/ubuntudocs"
<qin_> sadbox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil
<zacarias> does anyone have any experience with using GtkTerm?
<bluezone> Player, Burrito www.pastebin.com/4LH3aGkv doesn't seem to work, ah well... hmm
<oem> apt seems to be looking for a Packages file on my 14.04 iso mount, but it only has Packages.gz
<Pencil_> \quit
<Player> bluezone, I wanted to suggest maybe chainloading another script that wouldn't keep dpkg from closing (yet continue to run commands) but I'm still not sure how you would descend it from root priviliges.
<Player> oem, what are you trying to achieve?
<bluezone> i think i'm going to just make a launcher for it or something at this point hehe
<bluezone> this packaging stuff feels too much like black magic
<oem> Player, I've added a mount of this ISO as an apt source and am trying to update, but it just gets ignored
<oem> Player, when I use apt-cdrom add, that's when I get the message about being unable to find Packages files
<oem> Player: very much like this situation it seems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1027801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1027801 in apt (Ubuntu) "Packages.gz not found because instead searching for Packages only" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Player> oem, are you trying to upgrade from a previous Ubuntu release?
<oem> Player, yup
<oem> 12.04 -> 14.04
<oem> I was hoping to avoid redownloading everything
<Panda67> Having trouble with Ubuntu 13.10 and VirtualBox 4.2
<Player> Panda67, please elaborate
<holstein> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Flannel> oem: The alternate CD is no-more, as such, I don't believe there's any ISO that will allow you to do an upgrade.
<Player> Flannel, there's still options in 14.04 to use a CD as a software source?
<Panda67> Networking... I tried NAT and Bridged.
<oem> Flannel: I can't use the 14.04 iso as an apt source to upgrade from?
<Panda67> Player: Networking... I tried NAT and Bridged.
<Flannel> Player: yes, even the old desktop ISOs had *some* (additional) packages on the CD.
<Beldar> oem, This a wubi install, the bug you show is?
<Flannel> oem: I don't believe so, no.
<holstein> Panda67: with what as guest and host?
<Player> Flannel, ah.  They'd be available in the repos though, wouldn't they?
<oem> Flannel, it's not a wubi install, it just seems a lot like the same bug
<Player> oem, well, as Flannel said it doesn't seem like you can upgrade with a CD anymore.. unfortunately.
<oem> bummer
<oem> I will just add the trusty sources from online and redownload
<Flannel> Player: yes, but it had things you might need in order to get internet (historically, including build-essential, etc)
<oem> thanks for the help
<Flannel> oem: Actually, which ISO did you grab?
<Player> oem, but I do recall there being an option in the Ubiquity installer (yes, from the CD) that would allow you to upgrade that way.
<Player> Flannel, aahh, thanks for re-iterating.  That'll come in handy.
<oem> I mean, I have internet, so I should still be able to get the extra packages, I just wanted to get the ones that were on the CD without downloading
<oem> I grabbed the big 64 bit one
<Panda67> Player: Ubuntu 13.10 both
<Flannel> Player: but I look at the manifest, and I see a number of package files, so maybe it is expanded now
<Flannel> oem: desktop?
<oem> yup
<Flannel> Player: oh wait, sorry, I got confused, manifest, not list.
<Player> oem, I would just try running the standard ubiquity installer off the CD, and if you get to partitioning with no option for upgrading vs. complete reformat then proceed with adding the trusty repos
<Flannel> oem: Yeah, that has maybe a dozen packages in it.  Not what you're going to want.
<oem> ahh, okay I see
<Flannel> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.list
<ubuntu_n00b> hello, i am running 14.04 amd64 unity and am having an issue with chromium. it appears that menus (drop down within pages and right click context) are not working
<Flannel> The server CD would've been a better choice (but still, wouldn't include everything, so you'd still need the internet, which means as soon as the packages on the CD were out of date, you'd download "everything" from the internet anyway)
<tpw_rules> this might be a terrible idea, but can i transition my 32 bit system to 64 bit? i installed the 32 bit os a long time ago and i'm now realizing that was a stupid decision
<holstein> !Mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^ you can get the 14.04 mini iso and only download what you want, in a fresh install, if saving bandwidth is the goal
<xangua> tpw_rules: backup your important files and reinstall
<Flannel> holstein: That's not going to help with an upgrade ;)
<tpw_rules> xangua: that's what i was expecting. oh well...
<Panda67> Player: I fixed it before but I documented it poorly.
<oem> Flannel: I see, this all makes sense now.  The ISOs don't have quite enough packages to constitute a full upgrade, then once you do get a source with all the packages, it'll need to get all the latest dependencies anyway
<Player> ubuntu_n00b, does this happen in any other program?
<oem> thanks again
<holstein> Flannel: thats why i added "if saving bandwidth is the goal".. agreeing with what you state, that the bandwidth gets used anyway
<ubuntu_n00b> no
<holstein> Flannel: if upgrade is the goal, then the upgrade button is the one to press
<ubuntu_n00b> menus work perfectly in FF
<Flannel> oem: If you're worried about downloading packages because you're data limited and doing multiple computers, consider something like apt-proxy for your network.
<Flannel> (and consider it anyway, not just for upgrades)
<Player> tpw_rules, No you can't, sorry.  I was in the same situation when 12.04 LTS came out, I installed x86 because I thought there were complications with 32-bit programs on 64-bit, and I waited until 14.04 beta to upgrade.  Tl;dr, no you'll have to install 100% from scratch. :<
<ubuntu_n00b> but in chromium they are either blank, zoomed in too far and unreadable and are always scrollable
<holstein> ubuntu_n00b: try as guest.. if it works, remove the config for chromium from your users config
<Player> Panda67, maybe the virtualbox has guest-additions software?
<oem> Flannel: nah, I'm just lazy or something, which means I try to take "shortcuts" which sometimes turn into longcuts
<oem> but i learn things along the way
<Flannel> oem: That's the best way to learn, yes.
<Player> Panda67, does your motherboard support hardware virtualization?
<Panda67> Player: I aready installed.
<Panda67> Player: Yes, I turned it on.
<Vivekananda> heey everyone. I try to connect to vpn and  I use an ip without https as the gateway .  ie  in the space for gateway I put  193.134.23.23 without any https . I then use the username and passoword and then when I try to connect it says connection established but I loose internet :(.  ubuntu 12.04
<Vivekananda> what am I doing wrong ?
<Panda67> Player: I've been playing with different OS's for the past 3 days
<zacts> hi how can I disable all mouse gestures systemwide?
<Vivekananda> Also what happens right after a vpn connection ? Should i see a desktop window pop up for the remote computer or not ?
<zacts> I use i3wm.
<Player> Panda67, I'm out of ideas, best I can suggest is play with the virtualbox's settings.  If you didn't delete an image that networking worked on then look at it's settings and see if anything's different.
<Panda67> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Player> Panda67, But I'm not sure if it's a virtualized hardware configuration issue, which it might be.
<Panda67> This was part of what I did before in the Host Terminal
<Panda67> Player: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Panda67> Player: This was part of what I did before in the Host Terminal
<Panda67> Player: But I got a file/output and piped it to grep to find the right eth0/eth1/eth2/etc
<Player> Panda67, Not sure how that could fix the issue, the comments in the file state that changes would be lost.
<Panda67> I don't remember the grep command
<Player> Panda67, it sounds like it's not defaulting to the right adapter
<Player> Panda67, grep is a passive command, did you get information from this file that you used to configure something elsewhere?
<Vivekananda> anyone care to comment
<Panda67> I tried uninstalling network-manager and reinstalling
<Panda67> Player: I tried uninstalling network-manager and reinstalling
<Panda67> Player: that was a terrible idea
<Player> Panda67, I can imagine.
<Panda67> Player: i ended up reinstalling the OS cuz I couldn't apt-get
<Panda67> Player: Yeah, I think I grepped for the 'eth?' and then I replaced the current eth0 with 'eth?''
<holstein> Panda67: you shouldnt need to
<Player> Panda67, and you're certain the solution can't be found in the virtualbox's settings?
<holstein> Panda67: i never address the connectivity of the guest like that on the host's config files
<zombu2> anyone any idea on how to configure channel bonding on multiple nics?
<Panda67> Maybe Host-Only Adapter but I'm clueless on configuration and it seems like overkill
<holstein> Panda67: i just try them all.. in the vbox config, and use what meets my needs best
<Panda67> holstein: the gui or cli?
<Player> holstein, Wait, he was changing those settings on the host?  I thought it was on the guest.
<holstein> Panda67: i have never addressed connectivity like that in anything other than the vbox settings
<holstein> Player: i read host.. thats why i piped up about it..
<Player> holstein, ah my bad, yeah Panda67 don't trouble shoot that anywhere other than vbox settings unless you couldn't fix it  in vbox settings.
<Panda67> holstein: Should I focus on NAT or Bridged Adapter?
<Panda67> Player: Okay
<Panda67> Player: I understand
<Player> Panda67, NAT has always worked for me.
<holstein> Panda67: choose the one that fits your needs, and focus on it
<Panda67> Bridged Adapter only has eth0 and wlan0
<holstein> Panda67: the default is where i would start
<Panda67> NAT doesn't work at all for me.
<holstein> Panda67: sure.. why? it should work out of the box
<holstein> Panda67: thats where i would start..
<Panda67> With Ubuntu 12.10 as host NAT will work for me but 13.04/13.10/and14.04LTS is a no go.
<Player> Panda67, http://askubuntu.com/questions/216865/vitualbox-nat-stopped-working-after-ubuntu-upgrade-to-12-10
<Panda67> I got Bridged Adapter to work somehow but I had to reinstall the OS and lost the settings
<Player> states that VirtualBox uses /etc/resolv.conf on the host to map dns>dhcp
<holstein> Panda67: are you using the vbox from the repos?
<Vivekananda> someone have any comments for me ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: regarding?
<Panda67> echo "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian $(lsb_release -sc) contrib" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list
<Panda67> wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Panda67> sudo apt-get update
<Panda67> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.2
<holstein> !vpn | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<holstein> Panda67: you can try the repo one.. the default one
<Vivekananda> hey holstein howdy. Three questions about connecting to remote vpn.  1. I used just the  ip ( ie xxx.xxx.xx.xx ) for the 'gateway'  2. As soon as I click connect to vpn I loose internet .  3.  Should I see a window pop up displaying the remote computer right after   connection established ?  or what should I see ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: refer to the documentation. try and confirm your credentials and settings
<Panda67> holstein: Do you use 4.2 or 4.3?
<holstein> Panda67: i just sudo apt-get the default.. and use it..
<Panda67> holstein: Okay
<holstein> Panda67: TBH, i dont recall what all versions.. but, the networking has always just worked out of the box
<Vivekananda> holstein: I am trying that but the biggest issue is why does my internet disconnect on tryin a vpn connection  ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: i dont know, and if it is your internet disconnecting, that will bre independent of the operating system
<holstein> will be*
<Panda67> Player: Thank you =)
<Panda67> holstein: Thank you =)
<Player> Panda67, You got it working?  Nice!
<kanhiya> hi all, i am using 14.04 and i want to connect my android phone v 4.4.2 to ubuntu's hotspot . But My phone is  not detecting wireless network created by Ubuntu.  i want to share my pc's internet connection with my andorid phone using wifi. How to do that in Ubuntu
<rento> h
<rento> hi
<lukethedrifter> i
<danux> what is the best network monitor that displays dns names rather than ip addresses for ubuntu ?
<Player> I have an Ubuntu server running xfce4 that I access over VNC.  It seems that it doesn't use any icons (many of them are missing and a few use generic and/or irrelevant icons), anyone have any suggestions?
<holstein> Player: you could try xubuntu desktop instead
<Player> holstein, I like xfce, the icons and everything were working before I reformatted yesterday.
<ubuntuaddicted> i'm having an audacity playback issue. where i'll record something from my usb mic and if i try to play it back, it's super fast and just static BUT if i export it, it's fine
<holstein> Player: sure.. thats why i suggested xubuntu session..
<holstein> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<holstein> Player: you may enjoy the preconfiguration and setup that xubuntu does for xfce
<kanhiya> hi all, i am using 14.04 and i want to connect my android phone v 4.4.2 to ubuntu's hotspot . But My phone is  not detecting wireless network created by Ubuntu.  i want to share my pc's internet connection with my andorid phone using wifi. How to do that in Ubuntu
<holstein> kanhiya: i just connect them both to my wireless router.. is that not an option?
<Player> holstein, sorry, I thought it was another desktop environment for some reason (I need a break)
<Vivekananda> holstein: I got sent vpn server settings from the other guy and the username password is correct in the screenshot and he has switched on PPTP . I wonder if there is something else he needs to do . I am trying to connect via phone and also laptop and none work
<holstein> kanhiya: make sure the wireless gateway is accessible and created correctly.. those are not trivial to setup
<vector_> how do I get list of connected usb devices
<kanhiya> holstein: ahahha
<holstein> vector_: try "lsusb" in a terminal
<kanhiya> holstein: i just want to share my pc's internet connection, just opposite to mobile's wireless hotspot
<markjones> Hi, I just installed 14.04 onto my chromebook. I had 13.10 on before, and it booted up in only a few seconds. With 14.04, it takes upwards of 1 minute to boot up. I installed bootchart. Here's my bootchart image: http://i.imgur.com/4jqPaoh.png
<markjones> Any idea what's making it hang?
<holstein> markjones: a minute sounds good to me, on hardware that was not promised to run linux..
<holstein> (ubuntu linux)
<markjones> holstein compared to a couple seconds on 13.10? I've searched Google, and some people say that a particular program is making it hang based on peoples' bootcharts. So, I'm wondering if you notice anything obvious in my mine.
<vector_> how do I get the directory
<OerHeks> markjones, sounds like suspend, not booting
<markjones> OerHeks: sorry I'm not understanding. What do you mean suspend and not booting?
<OerHeks> suspend/sleep/hybernate
<holstein> markjones: resume from suspend would take a few seconds
<holstein> markjones: its pretty normal and "good" for machines to boot under a minute or so
<bluezone> am i doing something wrong in this launcher file? When i install the .deb package i have a launcher but the icon is not the one i set (it's the question mark) http://pastebin.com/WNq50bFX
<markjones> holstein: that's fine. But if this is how 14.04 is going to boot normally for me, and there's no obvious problem in my bootchart. Then I'll just go back to 13.10 where it booted in seconds.
<vector_> holstein: how do get the path a device
<markjones> It hangs on a black screen for about 40 seconds, not on any Ubuntu loading screen
<Vivekananda> can I request anyone to please check if 68.198.105.73 responds to a ping ?
<OerHeks> ping
<zombu2> pong
<Vivekananda> does it ping ?
<osieln> how can i set an static ip on 14.04? i tried editing the /etc/network/interfaces file and /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Geo> Hi, want to run this by you... I currently have an 80gb and a 60gb hard drive mirroring each other for /home (60gb), and the remaining 20gb on the 80gb as / . I am about to upgrade the drives and bought 2x 160gb drives. I still plan to mirror /home, but with same-sized drives, I'm hesitant to mirror / , in case mdadm has an issue at some point and I can't boot my machine.
<Geo> What are your thoughts on how to divvy up the drive spacing?
<Geo> osieln: and what was the problem?
<osieln> Geo: eth0 was deactivated
<Geo> ... after a reboot?
<Geo> or after the service restart?
<kupo_> anyone know if it is possible to get thunderbird notifications from xfce indicator thingy?
<osieln> no, after restarting the service
<Geo> You might find pastebin'ing your config to be a little more helpful
<zombu2> try rebooting
<kupo_> It has icon to launch thunderbird. but dunno if it tells you when you get new meial or not
<Yelu> osieln, on a desktop system don't do it in "interfaces", but in network manager. Use ifdown <if> ans ifup <if>.
<zombu2> i had the same crap happening to me today a gazillion times
<ninebits> How can i change the default icon for a given file extension? Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<zombu2> i m still trying to figure out how to activate channel bonding on 4 nics
<zombu2> everytime i set it up bond0 no workie
<osieln> Yelu: thanks
<xangua> kupo_: gnotifier allows firefox to use native notifications, don't know if it's aviable for thunderbird
<vector_> how do get list of connected device and their path
<kupo_> yeah. i can probably get it going with gmail. thanks though. not a big deal
<ninebits> On Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, is there a way to change the default icon for a given file extension?
<kupo_> right click and properties or use different icon theme
<ninebits> it seems only to affect the file i right-click
<markjones> Anyone notice anything obvious in this bootchart that might be causing a slow bootup? http://i.imgur.com/4jqPaoh.png
<Erick-20> necesito ayuda para poder usar el emulador de juegos "PPSSPP" en ubuntu 14.04, no corre y ademas pide un complemento para correr, pero el problema es que no encuentro el complemento adecuando que pide "openGL 2.0"
<markjones> brb
<zombu2> did someone get that order for table 4???
<zombu2> he wants fries with his burger
<daftykins> who wouldn't
<holstein> vector_: you can use lsusb to show use devices.. if you are looking or hard drives, you probably want "sudo fdisk -l"
<Yelu> !burger
<kostkon> only cookies
<kostkon> !cookie | Yelu
<ubottu> Yelu: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Yelu> kostkon, thanks for your help littering the channel, too :)
<kostkon> Yelu: np
<Beldar> !es > Erick-20
<ubottu> Erick-20, please see my private message
<bluezone> am i doing something wrong in this launcher file? When i install the .deb package i have a launcher but the icon is not the one i set (it's the question mark) http://pastebin.com/WNq50bFX
<markjones> I'm getting slow boot times in 14.04. At around the 2 second mark, dmesg has the line "Switched to clocksource tsc". Then the next line occurs at the 53 second mark. Any idea how to resolve this?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<Daghdha> Is it possible in ubuntu to compress entire folders, but not to tar or zip. Just on the filesystem. I have some huge backups on there that i think can be compressed a lot. (They are filecopies or Virtual machines including the disks of the virtual machiens)
<lotuspsychje> Daghdha: im not sure there's a better alternative then compressing with tar
<Daghdha> well, i still wanna be able to access them as a filesystem just as they are now.
<ridethespiral> Help! My Ubuntu 12.04 install that was working g yesterday won't boot past the Ubuntu logo (dots load fully)
<markjones_> holstein: finally, I got it! I had to downgrade my kernel, but I'm finally booting into 14.04 in less than 10 seconds.
<markjones_> So much for "1 minute is normal"!
<Daghdha> Windows can do this, i'm sure you know what i mean. Justc l;ick a folder and say 'compress' or something likethat. It's no must. But it would def save me some GB's :)
<lotuspsychje> Daghdha: i think backups or other hd's are better for larger backups
<ridethespiral> I tried both kernels i have installed. Both show ^@^@^@^@ before Ubuntu logo
<BlueProtoman> How do I upgrade to the latest version of Ubuntu?  I've been putting it off because I wanted to finish the semester first, but now I can upgrade safely.
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: you see errors when pressing F1?
<ridethespiral> I'll try one moment
<lotuspsychje> BlueProtoman: whats your current version?
<Daghdha> This is my current reality lotuspsychje :) I am just trying to score some extra diskspace on thet volume. But if it can't be done that's ok too.
<BlueProtoman> lotuspsychje: 13.10
<lotuspsychje> BlueProtoman: you can upgrade safely, but know that clean installs always better
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsyche, when would I press f1 it does nothing
<BlueProtoman> lotuspsychje: Yeah, but my question is, how can I upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> Daghdha: how about cleaning space on your hd's?
<danux> what is the best network monitor that displays dns names rather than ip addresses for lubuntu ?
<kostkon> BlueProtoman: open your updater
<Daghdha> You mean delete stuff? I am looking at that now
<BlueProtoman> kostkon: It tells me everything is up to date
<lotuspsychje> BlueProtoman: http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/upgrade-to-ubuntu-1404-trusty-tahr-from.html
<lotuspsychje> !info etherape | danux
<ubottu> danux: etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1 (trusty), package size 661 kB, installed size 3145 kB
<BlueProtoman> lotuspsychje: Ah, thank youi
<BlueProtoman> *you
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsychje when would I press f1 it doesn't seem to do anything
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: normally when the dots loading press F1
<danux> ubottu:  eterape still displays ip addresses instead of their respective dns names
<ubottu> danux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: if that doesnt work, try the recoverymode from grub
<lotuspsychje> Daghdha: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-compress-a-whole-linux-or-unix-directory/
<danux> lotuspsychje:  eterape still displays ip addresses instead of their respective dns names
<lotuspsychje> danux: i think you can set dns into etherape
<ridethespiral> Lotusosychje Yeah looks like something has gone wrong but I can't interoperate it
<ridethespiral> Interpret lol I'm on my phone
<borbit> Trying to get this dick sucking device running. It was only 10 USD bought it on dealextreme.io. How do i get this thing working under UBUNTU?
<borbit> (14.04)
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: can you describe the text error?
<Daghdha> yeh i know lotuspsychje. I don't wanna do that, i just basically want to retain the current filesystem only with some data -as part of a filesystem feature- compressed
<lotuspsychje> !language | borbit
<ubottu> borbit: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<delt> hello
<Daghdha> thanks anyway
<delt> how do you install MATE in ubuntu / xubuntu / ubuntu studio? is there a specific package name?
<kostkon> delt: hi
<lotuspsychje> Daghdha: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know a way for the whole dir?
<delt> this probably isn't it: mate-desktop - Library with common API for various MATE modules
<borbit> Oke sorry? What did I say wrong?
<ridethespiral> First line "could not write bytes: Broken pipe" ... Fs.... And it just booted into the display manager while I was typing
<Beldar> delt, If 14.04 mate-desktop
<kostkon> !mate
<lotuspsychje> !find mate
<ubottu> Found: classmate-artwork, classmate-tools, gir1.2-mate-wnck, libmate-desktop-2-17, libmate-desktop-dev, libmate-desktop-doc, libmatekbd-common, libmatekbd-dbg, libmatekbd-dev, libmatekbd4 (and 34 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mate&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<delt> Beldar: it says it's just libraries
<borbit> sorry for the caps lock i guess?
<Daghdha> gir1.2-mate-wnck??
<Geo> Hi, want to run this by you... I currently have an 80gb and a 60gb hard drive mirroring each other for /home (60gb), and the remaining 20gb on the 80gb as / . I am about to upgrade the drives and bought 2x 160gb drives. I still plan to mirror /home, but with same-sized drives, I'm hesitant to mirror / , in case mdadm has an issue at some point and I can't boot my machine.
<Geo> What are your thoughts on how to divvy up the drive spacing?
<Daghdha> i read that as girl to mate wank. Anyway thanks for help and bb. :)
<lotuspsychje> borbit: set your bios from IDE to AHCI for ssd
<delt> Beldar: the description says it's just libraries
<ridethespiral> Brb logging in on laptop
<borbit> Pentium D here. Is it worth it to buy 40GB SSD for 30 EUR? It feels like most of the waiting time my PC is making the HDD sound,
<borbit> 2.5GB mem
<kostkon> borbit: how much ram
<Beldar> delt, supposed to be in 14.04, not sure what's up, I do see a ppa, if this is crucial.
<kostkon> hmm
<borbit> 2.5gb
<Phlow> borbit, probably
<lotuspsychje> delt: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/how-to-install-mate-18-in-ubuntu.html
<Phlow> borbit, SSD's can breath new life into old slow machines
<borbit> Can I use a ssd as swap space?
<kostkon> borbit: I'd say upgrade your ram as well, if you can
<lotuspsychje> borbit: what brand is this?
<borbit> It is old.
<borbit> HP new ram would be not possible money wise.
<Phlow> borbit, does it even support SATA? :)  might need a pci card too
<kostkon> borbit: used from eBay?
<borbit> Bought the machine for less then 2.5 GB new RAM.
<kostkon> borbit: but yeah the sad will improve things somewhat
<lotuspsychje> borbit: here are ubuntu tweaks you can do on the ssd: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<borbit> Bought it cheap from local store. There is a warning sticker that says it has XP so I could get it for 10 EUR
<kostkon> ssd*
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, It booted into unity as I was typing the errors. I have a crash log window, any info there I could give you?
<delt> lotuspsychje: we found the same page :D thanks
<lotuspsychje> !paste | ridethespiral
<ubottu> ridethespiral: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<borbit> I might be able to use the PC to generate 1000 EUR. I have 40EUR to spend right now. So it would be a good investment? (1000 EUR is half a year living for me)
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, It's one of those "sorry ubuntu has experience and internal error" windows. I can't even copy the text inside the window nor capture everything in one screenshot
<lotuspsychje> borbit: please lets stick to ubuntu supporting problems
<lotuspsychje> borbit: you can ask many info on the ##hardware channel
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: maybe try the recoverymode from grub (failsafeX or fix broken packages)
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: is this a clean install or upgrade?
<borbit> Sorry, just happy to have internet acces after 2 years. I understand, will head to reddit to share my story. SO HAPPY TO BE ONLINE AGAIN AFTER ALL THIS WAR! PEACE TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, it booted to unity after 5 minutes or so. There's no broken packages in synaptic
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: your system specs are good enough for unity?
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, I had ubuntu studio 12.04 installed and tried a fresh install of 14.04 which just wouldn't agree with my laptop. Tried to go back to 12.04 studio and that wouldn't work. Finally tried installing my old trust 12.04.3 from a usb stick I've tried many times and that didn't work, so I made the usb stick again
<ridethespiral> Yes it's a 3 year old laptop with a core i5 and 4gb ram
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: did you try 14.04 clean?
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, all installs clean, except /home on a separate partition / hdd
<cfhowlett> ridethespiral did you verify the ISO 's?
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: should be good enough, whats your graphics hardware?
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, some mobile radeon which fried when using hdmi just after my warranty period. I'm not using the graphics from the core i5. I have disabled the radeon card with an acpi_call module
<ridethespiral> I'm now**
<sbimike> is there a way to output to stdout that is compatible with logrotate telling it to close its file descriptor?
<LJSeinfeld> Installed a NVIDIA gpu and lost on-board sound (gpu has HDMI ports.. so I'm guessing it took over.. ), cant figure out how to get regular old analog audio / internal speaker back.. :/
<sbimike> perhaps some intermediary command like tee'
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, I've had no problems with ubuntu for the last two years and now that I've tried fresh installs, it's F***ed
<LJSeinfeld> nothing shows up except NVidia device in alsamixer...
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: i dont see why 14.04 would fail on a machine unless its older hardware
<ridethespiral> my mouse doesn't work in 14.04
<ridethespiral> I can't do anything...
<ridethespiral> lol
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: did you disable graphics from bios?
<ridethespiral> Yes, I'm running in 'switchable' mode
<Amy_> quit
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: maybe re-enable first to install trusty clean
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: did you install with internet connection and install updates during setup?
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, ok I can try, it's really screwed up when it's enabled but I can make my way through the menus. It's glitched the hell out and has been ever since I plugged in that hdmi cord.. I do always boot to the live session (works fine all the time) and then sign into wifi and enable restricted extras & updates
<lotuspsychje> !sound | LJSeinfeld
<ubottu> LJSeinfeld: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ridethespiral> Actually, the live usb for ubuntu 14.04 studio the mouse doesn't work either lol
<ridethespiral> It did the first few times but no more
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: maybe a 'nomodeset' install could help you
<LJSeinfeld> <--  Needs help with lost sound issue on 13.10 :)
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | ridethespiral
<ubottu> ridethespiral: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, but why would it be happening now? I was happily running  3.11.XX kernels on ubuntu studio 12.04
<LJSeinfeld> ubottu:  No sound devices show in the sound preferences at all any more (since installation of card)
<ubottu> LJSeinfeld: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje,  even the same usb sticks I used the first time around arn't installing without issues. maybe my laptop is calling it quits? haha
<Jedininjarob> guys i got a bit of an issue,,, trying to install regular ubuntu desktop from ubuntu studio, how do i do that .. i keep getting "you held broken packeges" failure
<LJSeinfeld> lol
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: not sure we can support studio here, best is to try versions from topic mate
<LJSeinfeld> DIdn't see the line above the bot's response..
<lotuspsychje> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ridethespiral> I know, and I'm using 12.04 with unity, not studio, atm
<ridethespiral> I did a fresh install of 12.04 after studio wouldn't work
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: if i was you, i would again try 14.04 fresh
<ridethespiral> I'll try a nomodeset install.
<ridethespiral> Ok 14.04 regular ubunto, no modeset?
<ridethespiral> err. no, nomodeset
<ridethespiral> :P
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: yes try 14.04 with nomodeset
<ridethespiral> Ok. I'll check the MD5 of the iso first
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: F1 at ubuntu setup boot
<ridethespiral> I know how to set nomodeset :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ridethespiral
<ubottu> ridethespiral: Glad you made it! :-)
<Jedininjarob> i pooped myself
<lotuspsychje> !language | Jedininjarob
<ubottu> Jedininjarob: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Jedininjarob> lol
<anonymous__> 111
<anonymous__> hey
<Jedininjarob> guys any one free to answer a few questions..?
<cfhowlett> !ask|Jedininjarob
<ubottu> Jedininjarob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anonymous__> hy  i am from UKRAINE
<lotuspsychje> Jedininjarob: studio is not regular ubuntu, join their channel
<cfhowlett> !ukraine|anonymous__
<cfhowlett> !ukrainian|anonymous__
<anonymous__> YES
<anonymous__> !!
<ridethespiral> md5sum matches so I'll make the usb stick again
<Jedininjarob> i am trying to get some type of tweak tool or something in ubuntu studio, nothing exist so far i can use, obviously it uses xfce desktop,, what am i to do to for tweak tools?
<cfhowlett> anonymous__ so?  what is your ubuntu question?
<Jedininjarob> i am using 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !studio > Jedininjarob
<ubottu> Jedininjarob, please see my private message
<Connie> i want to make firefox open irc:// link with kvirc, but i'm not sure where to find it on my files :P
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, do I want the radeon card enabled while doing nomodeset?
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: sure try
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: do you have another graphics card that actually works in your system?
<ridethespiral> yes the core i5
<Jedininjarob> i am using ubuntu base dosent that matter?
<lotuspsychje> Connie: you can set filetypes in firefox
<rusty_> Hello, I have just installed 14.04 on a new build pc. The network adapter on the motherboard is not working. I have updated kernel to 3.14.4 still no joy. Mobo is a Gigabyte Z87X-D3H. Google got me nowhere so far (except some driver for e1000e which i ran make install / mod probe for but no luck).  Any suggestions appreciated
<Connie> lotuspsychje: meaning? :P (kind of a noob ._.)
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, yes the core i5 is what I've been using for gpu
<ridethespiral> worked fine lol
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: is that the onboard graphics?
<ridethespiral> (and is now)
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, Yes the intel core processors have a gpu built in
<LeninX_Ukraine> Ukrain like u
<LeninX_Ukraine> hi
<hdtune2k> hi
<hdtune2k> LENINX
<LeninX_Ukraine> )
<hdtune2k> Do u have any question?
<Jedininjarob> any else using 14.04?
<cfhowlett> Jedininjarob several thousands - probably millions
<LeninX_Ukraine> i wont attack a russions site (whu is help???)
<Jedininjarob> do you have any fixes for the tweak tools missing?
<cfhowlett> LeninX_Ukraine wrong channel.  we don't do attack sites.  ask elsewhere
<CarlFK> rusty_: show what this gives: $ lspci |grep Eth
<CarlFK> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 07)
<LeninX_Ukraine> ok
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, usb stick is done. Going to try nomodeset install. fingers crossed
<LeninX_Ukraine> ??? chenel
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: good luck!
<ridethespiral> BRB >.<
<w4|k3r> #join #c++
<w4|k3r> sorry for that
<CarlFK> w4|k3r: /j works too :)
<rusty_> CarlFK, Intel Corporation I217-V (rev 05) (possible mis type, no network connection on desktop so had to type it out)
<lotuspsychje> Connie: http://mozillalinks.org/2008/07/set-mibbit-as-your-irc-client-in-firefox/ try like this, but then as kvirc
<Connie> lotuspsychje: thanks
<rusty_> ok so a google on that brings me back to the download for e1000e-3.0.4
<lotuspsychje> rusty_: realtek website should have linux updated drivers
<CarlFK> rusty_: that prolly means there isn't a problem with the hardware.    grep syslog for the ID, like mine is grep 04:00.0 /var/log/syslog
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: I have the realtek, rusty_ has Intel
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: oh right it was your example :p
<Connie> oh, lotuspsychje, my problem is that i don't know the location of KVirc in my files..
<rusty_> ok quite a few entries in syslog, what am i looking for?
<Bashing-om> rusty_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1834774&highlight=RTL8168 ,  http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=5&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2
<lotuspsychje> Connie: you can use 'whereis' name of package from terminal
<CarlFK> rusty_: either something that looks like a problem, or something that looks like the hardware drivers are ok, so we will then look for config problem
<rusty_> Bashing-om, doesn't look like related to my chipset, but thanks
<Connie> i'll give it a try lotuspsychje
<rusty_> lots of lines with "disabling TSO"
<rusty_> and a "couldn't find support for device at …. not support by any plugin"
<Bashing-om> rusty_: realtec rtl8111 ?? -> An alternate driver is available r8168.
<rusty_> Bashing-om, I don't have a realtek it is an intel
<CarlFK> Bashing-om:  I have the realtek, rusty_ has Intel
<bluezone> am i doing something wrong in this launcher file? I've called it SSHTunnel.desktop and placed it in /usr/share/applications/ . I have a launcher but the icon is not the one i set (it's the question mark) http://pastebin.com/WNq50bFX
<CarlFK> rusty_: long shot... http://serverfault.com/questions/193114/linux-e1000e-intel-networking-driver-problems-galore-where-do-i-start   "             Please try booting the kernel with the pcie_aspm=off kernel parameter.      "
<Bashing-om> rusty_: Sorry, failed to follow the converation.
<CarlFK> rusty_: it is easy enough to try.  if not and I am not around, I am wondering if the driver works enough to get a device node like eth0 assigned to it
<rusty_> Bashing-om, no worries dude, ta for trying
<rusty_> CarlFK, can you dumb that down for me a little?
<JIA1210880668> hi
<JIA1210880668> 有中国人吗 ？
<cfhowlett> !cn|JIA1210880668
<ubottu> JIA1210880668: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<JIA1210880668> ubuntu-cn
<JIA1210880668> wha
<CarlFK> rusty - sure, you need to add "pcie_aspm=off" to the line that boots the kernel.  vim /boot/grub/grub.cfg  line 147.. linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=5955e3c5-fa8f-4996-b21f-157eaaa15925 ro BOOTIF=01-b8-88-e3-fa-02-54 quiet splash crashkernel=384M-:128M $vt_handoff
<CarlFK> rusty_: there are better ways of making that change (other files, then generate that file...) but they are more steps
<rusty_> no luck with the grub args
<Devme> why ubuntu has a seperate software centre for apps??
<babinlonston> how can i show the image what i have took now regarding ubuntu kernel error system not booting
<JIA1210880668> .
<cfhowlett> babinlonston look on your keyboard for the PrintScrn key.  take and save the picture then paste it.
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Devme> why we cant directly download softwares for linu
<Devme> *linux
<cfhowlett> Devme ask ##linux
<qin_> Devme: You can, but it is not really comfy.
<cfhowlett> Devme or learn to use APT    e.g. sudo apt-get install abiword
<w4|k3r> #join #c
<Locke2002> sudo stop lightdm
<Locke2002> satanismyshepherd
<Locke2002> sudo pkill lightdm
<CarlFK> w4|k3r: /j works too :)
<Devme> but,how for windows we download anything directly?
<w4|k3r> I know - I am sorry
<CarlFK> Devme: no one has created something like package manager for windows
<SchrodingersScat> Devme: please define 'directly download'
<qin_> Locke2002: sudo service lightdm stop;
<SchrodingersScat> Devme: or more accurately, please define 'directly download softwares'
<konobi> anyone ever seen a whole bunch of processes that have zero memory, and a name of \0 ?
<cfhowlett> Devme windows?  this isn't windows support = ##windows
<w4|k3r> Devme, check axel if you are using Ubuntu
<w4|k3r> quite useful
<babinlonston> cfhowlett: please have a look at this image and guide me how to fix it
<babinlonston> cfhowlett: http://i60.tinypic.com/21c9yx5.jpg
<konobi> root      1265  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   May15   0:00 [?/0]
<konobi> root      1266  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   May15   0:00 [?/0]
<qin_> Devme: Most of distros do have repositiries, for comfort of varsion management, dependencies and security. If you cant embrace this concept - Linux from scratch or Windows
<konobi> like this, but many times over
<konobi> 142 in fact
<AcidRain_> Devme, you cannot download anything for windows directly
<AcidRain_> u CAN download anything for linux directly
<konobi> lies
<AcidRain_> only truth is here
<w4|k3r> babinlonston, Which Ubuntu version were you using?
<CarlFK> babinlonston: io error - I suspect a disk error, and not enough of the system has been loaded to handle it gracefully
<qin_> konobi: pid 1265 is pretty low, you would want to boot in text and get snap of logs to see.
<AcidRain_> why does ubuntu report that i have 64gig of ram?
<AcidRain_> oh. cause i rly do. ;)
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, it worked
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, but my resolution is super low, and unity is suuuuuuuuuuuuuuper slow
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, it was never this slow (even with the radeon off)
<konobi> qin_: you do know that pid's get reused? especially over time?
<w4|k3r> babinlonston, That's a kernel panic - either hardware as suggested by CarlFK or some memory issue
<bufferloss> so I did a release upgrade “in place” from 13.10 to 14.04 using do-release-upgrade
<bufferloss> I can boot recovery mode and my DE works fine, but in regular mode I just get a black screen
<qin_> konobi: do not think it is the case
<bufferloss> I’m thinking/guessing my nvidia drivers didn’t get configured or didn’t get configured correctly
<bufferloss> but how would I check for this
<bufferloss> and how can I troubleshoot my normal boot sequence if it has a blank/black screen
<konobi> qin_: you're obviously clueless then
<Devme> Thanks everyone...
<ridethespiral> how do i fix my graphics after install with nomodeset
<CarlFK> bufferloss: I ssh in from another box (laptop... old machine... friends machine...)
<ridethespiral> & it's really slow
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, go into memtest mode, check for the xorg packages
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, I think there is a command from terminal/cl session which could reconfigure the x-org packages
<w4|k3r> bufferloss,
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <-- this command should fix the x11 packages for you
<rusty__> ok CarlFK, might not be a hardware issue at all. dhcp here appears to be fubar so manual set network details. however something still fucked, i can ping gateway but cannot get on the web gui on :80
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: ok cool thanks I’ll try that
<kam270> why are the russians the best programmers ?
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: not sure however how to use memtest mode to do this
<bufferloss> can’t seem do do anything other than run memtest in memtest mode
<bufferloss> though I can go in to recovery mode
<bluezone> kam270, in russia, program, program u!
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: so I ran that command from the recovery console and there was no output at all
<bufferloss> is that good?
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, in memtest mode - you are eventually thrown into a terminal session right?
<cfhowlett> kam270 bluezone please take jokes to #ubuntu-offtopic - this is the support channel.
<w4|k3r> In there try -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: no, not that I see so far
<ridethespiral> how does one fix the graphics resolution after installing with nomodeset????
<bufferloss> k i’ll try again
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, Where does the memtest take you after the completion of memtest?
<CarlFK> w4|k3r: memtest - do you mean the memory test you can be loaded/run  from the grub boot loader?
<kam270> rusty have you tried https
<w4|k3r> CarlFK, I am not completely sure as to what the memtest actually does - but yes the option is displayed in the GRUB
<Beldar> ridethespiral, If you have to nomodeset to install, it is not still using that command in the kernel
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: hmm, this is goind to take a long time
<CarlFK> w4|k3r: bufferloss - memtest is nothing but the test app, there is no os/prompt/ antyhing else, so when you exit it, it just reboots
<w4|k3r> CarlFK, I guess it checks for the blocks of memory and other such devices attached - RAM blocks and all
<bufferloss> only at 6%
<ridethespiral> nomodeset install looks like 640x800 where as normal is my screen resolution.
<ridethespiral> (when it worked lol)
<ridethespiral> ubuntu hates my laptop =/
<w4|k3r> CarlFK, But a few days back, while I was experimenting with a library - I accidentally made some changes in the X11 packages making me to go into the
<w4|k3r> black screen
<w4|k3r> Ahh, sorry - bufferloss I think I ran recovery mode
<Beldar> ridethespiral, You would not have a nomodeset boot on the install unless you do it manually from grub, or add it to the kernel through grub.
<w4|k3r> I guess I got the session in recovery mode
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: yeah so I already did that
<bufferloss> I used recovery mode and ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bufferloss> and i got “zero output"
<w4|k3r> in there when I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - it kinda fixed the packages for me, though I had to re-install bumblebee once again after that
<bufferloss> which I don’t know if that’s good or bad
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone else have issues with audacity and recording a usb microphone? for some reason playback is really fast and it's static BUT if i export it it's fine
<Beldar> ridethespiral, do a update and upgrade and look in additional drivers
<w4|k3r> zero output - okay - can you paste the a screenshot/text of the data you are getting after running the command
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: no data
<bufferloss> there’s literally no output, i just get dumped back to my prompt
<bufferloss> I could paste you two prompts in a row if you like
<ridethespiral> Beldar, this lin is in /etc/default/grub
<ridethespiral> beldar
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, :D
<ridethespiral> Beldar, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"
<ridethespiral> shall i remove it
<Beldar> ridethespiral, Did you add it? this is after a reboot from a install?
<w4|k3r> Okay, let me check for a bit
<ridethespiral> yes Beldar , after a fresh install using nomodeset
<ridethespiral> I didn't add it
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, can you run this -> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<babinlonston> CarlFK: Omg its Disk issue
<babinlonston> w4|k3r: then i cant repair the grub
<zombu2> which the io errors indicated
<Beldar> ridethespiral, Te only way you can have nomodeset there on a install is if you have added it, your question "how does one fix the graphics resolution after installing with nomodeset????" is not correct.
<Beldar> The*
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, you can repair grub - I guess with the disk of Ubuntu you can fix that
<Beldar> ridethespiral, Just confusing is all.
<babinlonston> http://i60.tinypic.com/21c9yx5.jpg
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: well I can’t run gdm stop from my non-recovery install because I can’t even get to the virtual terminals on e.g. CTRL-ALT-F1
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, But your problem is not with GRUB right? You can choose Ubuntu, only that X is not getting loaded
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: don’t think the problem is with grub entirely, but not sure
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, If it were GRUB, even my problem would not have been solved
<bufferloss> I did use the x diagnostics in the settings menu to disable splash etc, I used all those options, and indeed i get a little bit of normal sysv style initialization output
<w4|k3r> I had the similar issue - mine got fixed with the dpkg command
<bufferloss> but after that the screen just went black
<ridethespiral> Before installing, I set nomodeset to true because it would boot to a black screen without it. Normally when a live usb boot works, it works at the correct resolution of my screen. Trying to install ubuntu lately after this string of f---ing disasters has been a nightmare and the only way it will work is with nomodeset. I set nomodeset onboot of the live usb, installed ubuntu, and restarted. Nomodeset remains and ubuntu is not disp
<ridethespiral> laying in my native resolution
<zombu2> ctrl+alt+f2 and you get a shell
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, by the way, which version of Ubuntu?
<bufferloss> 14.04
<w4|k3r> okay, let me check
<bufferloss> I just ran do-release-upgrade from 13.10
<zombu2> that was a mistake lol
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, you there?
<Beldar> ridethespiral, So is this a you can't find the graphic drivers needed, so you can remove the nomodeset a low graphic boot?
<BlueAlchemy> Hi all, having an issue, need help with
<bufferloss> zombu2: you may have missed the part about where that doesn’t work for me
<ridethespiral> Beldar, I can find the graphics drivers _IF_ I could get the install to work without nomodeset
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, Oh, I never upgraded from one version to another using that - what I did was re-install only the root components
<ridethespiral> the drivers don't fix my problem though because I'm using the graphics from the core i5, not the radeon
<Beldar> ridethespiral, That makes no sense to me, can you be clearer what that means?
<Beldar> ridethespiral, Installing drivers can be done from the desktop, the terminal, a TTY, a live cd, take a pick.
<Beldar> no  nomodeset or not
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, check out this link -> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-upgrade-to-ubuntu-14-04-from-ubuntu-13-10-or-12-04/
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, it says you need to remove all third party packages like from Nvidia and such
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, Did you do that?
<bufferloss> well, not before I did the upgrade, no
<ridethespiral> Beldar, a year ago, I installed ubuntu studio 12.04 perfectly fine. No issues. A week ago I went to upgrade to 14.04 and it installed but booted to a black screen. I used my old usb stick that had vanilla ubuntu 12.04.3 (which I had used before) but even that was booting to a black screen or crashing. Just weird errors. I downloaded 14.04 and threw it onto a usb stick. It boots to a black screen as well, so I tried nomodeset on the
<ridethespiral>  recommendation of someone else. Now it has worked, but ubuntu is not using the correct resolution of what my screen is capable
<bufferloss> the upgrader said it would be disabling stuff for me
<bufferloss> so I asumed that would cover it
<zombu2> the upgrade to 14.04 brings all kinds of issues
<ridethespiral> Beldar, I don't know how else to describe it...
<Beldar> ridethespiral, Best of luck I can see I can't help. ;)
<zombu2> it screwed my samba up
<ridethespiral> Beldar, I want to just smash this laptop haha
<ridethespiral> Buy one that people know agrees with ubuntu
<ridethespiral> =/
<bufferloss> seems there’s gotta be a fairly simple fix somehow
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: the dpkg thing would seem like the right thing but it’s apparently not
<zombu2> so you have the i5 video right
<zombu2> that should run out of the box
<ridethespiral> yes it does, but it's not displaying in 1280x768
<BlueAlchemy> So anyway, I'm having an issue installing 14.04 (and because it's based on 13.10 and clearly has the same installer, also LinuxMint 16)
<ridethespiral> I LITERALLY installed 12.04 yesterday and it worked fine. I rebooted today and it booted to black screen
<ridethespiral> Perhaps it is very big hardware error? idk
<zombu2> well i would run memtest for about 6 hours on it and see what that comes up with
<zombu2> maybe it has a bad bit somewhere
<ridethespiral> perhaps. I'll run it later and see what I come up with.. For now I'm going to try reinstalling a few different isos
<zombu2> make sure you run it very very long
<zombu2> like overnight
<ridethespiral> I will run it overnight
<ridethespiral> 12 hours
<zombu2> k
<minimec> ridethespiral: Do I read you right? You have one of these laptops with two GPU Intel/AMD. What if you disable the radeon card once? See here--- -> https://gist.github.com/viniciusban/6917701
<zombu2> hmm 3 hours 9 minutes to download 170 gigs worth of stuff
<zombu2> not bad
<ridethespiral> minimec,  you are correct. I have disabled the radeon with an acpi_call module loaded in /etc/rc.local for the last two years. It is only after this fresh installs that I'm having issues. Even the usb that I've used many times to install 12.04 is giving me issues.
<zombu2> ooooohhhhhhh
<w4|k3r> Everywhere it seems that the issue is related to X
<minimec> ridethespiral: Ok. I see. So I don't have any further ideas to help you ;)
<ridethespiral> bahahah. Thanks though :)
<zombu2> i don t even know what rode those ppl to put a radeon on a intel machine
<ridethespiral> Idk. It used to work fine until I plugged in an hdmi cord and it gives artifacts on the screen now lol. So I just disable it
<minimec> ridethespiral: Well. But normally /var/log/Xorg.0.log should give you some ideas, why the xserver cannot run...
<ridethespiral> how would one view that? when they can't get xserver to run :P
<ridethespiral> I r kinda noob
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, Try following this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, instead of gdm - use lightdm
<w4|k3r> buffer
<minimec> ridethespiral: 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log' on the console.
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, I guess you would be having lightdm, just check in /etc/lightdm
<zombu2> if you see artifacts i would say it s a bad card either ram for the card is bad or the chip itself
<Trudko> Hi guys, I am looking for some power management on ubuntu, I was used to have profiles in windows, but I cant find anything like that i Ubuntu
<ridethespiral> It's definitely the ati card itself. I'm guessing the BGA has become separated
<zombu2> ah yes
<zombu2> lots of these cards had issues like the nvidia chip in the dv6 and dv9 laptops
<zombu2> even crapple had that issue
<Trudko> so far I found  laptop-mode-tools
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: so I don’t actually have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file right now to be backed up in the first place
<ridethespiral> I did a fresh install even as early as 4 months ago without issue, but it's only now that I'm hving troubles installing. I'm not quite certain it's because the ati card. Idk something's weird lol
<zombu2> if all your installs have issues something prolly broke
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, skip that then, even I did not have :)
<ridethespiral> windows 7 boots fine.. =/
<zombu2> with video?
<ridethespiral> yup
<ridethespiral> ;p;
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: ok well then the next step says that dpkg will ask me a bunch of questions, but it does not
<ridethespiral> lol
<bufferloss> I get simply “no output"
<zombu2> run a benchmark and see what it does
<bufferloss> as in i just get dumped straight back to prompt
<ridethespiral> Ok. I'll get into irc on my phone and reboot into windows
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, It's throwing you to the prompt again? hmm
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: yes, still throwing me back to the prompt
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<ridethespiral> I seem to have misplaced my phone XD
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: which I can’t do from my normal install
<bufferloss> only from the recovery install, in which I don’t really need to do that
<bufferloss> cuz x works fine in recovery mode
<bufferloss> well, not “fine” the resolution is horible
<bufferloss> but it does work, my desktop environment loads and all that good stuff
<w4|k3r> Okay, try rebooting into normal mode and check
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, try rebooting into normal mode and see if it boots up
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: hmm, I think it might almost be working
<bufferloss> holy shit, yep
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: I had to do this http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver
<bufferloss> but it works now after doing that
<yenic> is there a way to make Unity nice in a triple monitor environment? mainly concerning the menu bar across all 3 monitors?
<yenic> this is 14.04 lts
<bufferloss> yenic: well that presumes Unity is nice to begin with :P
<bufferloss> somethin something, gold plating a turd, yadda yadda
<yenic> I've used xfce but that's a little too plain jane for me. Im ready to move beyond Windows 95 ripoffs
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, I hope it is working fine now in your system
<yenic> I really like Unity's Win7 dock ripoff though.
<bufferloss> why do things have to be “ripoffs”
<yenic> I'd like to keep it other than the menu bar on all 3 screens.
<yenic> because they popularized it first.
<bufferloss> ideas are synthesized
<bufferloss> IP is BS
<bufferloss> so what if something’s popular, XFCE isn’t a “windows ripoff"
<ridethespiral> So what kind of benchmark should I perform lol
<bufferloss> it works in a sane way as far as a desktop goes and is massively configureable
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, I would rather say - windows is a Linux rip off now
<yenic> I'm sure 99% of people like XFCE or similar systems because it takes them back to 'what they're used to' aka Win95-XP.
<bufferloss> yenic: not sure how being able to have like 20 panels is in any way NEAR what windows can do
<bufferloss> yenic: with that said, I use KDE these days :P
<bufferloss> and it’s pretty awesome actually, I used to hate it
<yenic> I'll have to try KDE. Not particularly swooning for any linux desktop honestly.
<bufferloss> but now unity and gnome3 pissed me off so much I went back to XFCE, and then someone broke some packages and hosed my workstation so I went to KDE
<xangua> yenic: how about you focus in explain what is exactly the features you want/miss
<bufferloss> meh, I don’t swoon for desktops, that’s childish
<bufferloss> KDE pretty much works, haven’t had an issue yet
<bufferloss> back a few years ago, KDE used to segfault its own control panel (really bad)
<bufferloss> but seems to be solid these days
<yenic> Win7 is pretty solid as a desktop UI. Pretty much ideal, wish I could develop in Windows though, but I can't.
<jim___> My wireless card is not working, right when i start pc it says disconnected
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, KDE and Gnome are what I like to use
<w4|k3r> Unity is a bit clumsy
<bufferloss> yeah I can’t stand unity
<bufferloss> I’d rather use fluxbox
<yenic> xangua, just want the top menu bar on 1 chosen screen, just as the taskbar is.
<yenic> which would be the sensical way to implement it honestly.
<w4|k3r> bufferloss, since I run some gfx utilisation softwares - I usually try to use Unity only - I have already screwed up once while trying to get a pckage installed
<yenic> xangua, or just remove the top menu bar altogether. And put the time and date on the taskbar.. but then I'll be back to Win7's UI, which is OK.
<jim___> my wireless card is not working what are ways i could try to fix this
<xangua> yenic: taskbar¿ you mean unity launcher¿
<yenic> yes commonly known as a taskbar for the past 20 years
<bufferloss> er what?
<bufferloss> w4|k3r: what are “gfx utilization softwares"
<w4|k3r> Blender, SDL, Irrlicht, SFML and the like
<w4|k3r> Some are packages, Blender is a software
<bufferloss> I’m familiar with both Blender and SDL not the others
<bufferloss> I see no reason at all Blender wouldn’t run in KDE
<w4|k3r> I also use Matlab - for AI and all
<bufferloss> SDL is, well, it’s a lib, so that’s unrelated basically
<bufferloss> er, there’s a linux version of matlab?
<w4|k3r> No blender would definitely run in KDE
<bufferloss> (me thinks not)
<bufferloss> octave > matlab
<w4|k3r> I just got fed up with the DMs, I only use Gnome now - sticking to only one
<w4|k3r> I know there's Octave, but I have been using Matlab for quite some time, hence not moving on to Octave
<xangua> yenic: if you don't like the menu to show in the panel you can set it to show in the application window, go to your Appearence settings, behavior and check to show menus in the  window
<bufferloss> xangua: but that would be “ripping off” mac os, and of course, yenic would never want to use anything that could ever be seen as a “ripoff"
<yenic> bullshit, I just want things ripped off correctly.
<yenic> rip it off well or dont bother.
<i_pity_da_foo> is it "browsable" or "browseable"?
<cfhowlett> yenic language - keep it clean.
<xangua> !language  | yenic
<ubottu> yenic: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<yenic> how about snarky insults, got a filter for that.
<bufferloss> I’d rather have a filter for straw men, personally
<yenic> you just don't read well, that's the problem. You think I dislike ripoffs but didn't take the time before leaping on me as some sort of IP troll.
<yenic> get lost.
<bufferloss> you don’t rhetoric well, straw men all over the place
<cfhowlett> yenic interesting topic but please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vivekananda> on connecting to a vpn of my friend I loose internet even when I have checked - use this connection only for resources on this network.   What else should I do ? ubuntu 12.04
<bufferloss> Vivekananda: that’s often pretty common, you need to mark whatever setting allows you to pass through to the regular internet through that interface
<bufferloss> forget the name of the setting
<ridethespiral> Just did a fresh 14.04 install without nomodeset and ati card enabled. It worked but once it boots to desktop it freezes. Solo confused
<ridethespiral> Soo* lol
<ridethespiral> How much space is needed for root? I have a 32gb ssd with 4gb swap. Can I do dual 14gb root partitions for separate versions?
<ridethespiral> I've never seen root get bigger than 9gb
<bufferloss> ridethespiral: vms usually ask for 12g
<bufferloss> so probably, I would def personally prefer to have like a 20g root partition, but it’s not that big of a deal I guess
<ridethespiral> Yeah I feel safer a bigger root partition lol. Oh well. :)
<night0w1> I get by with 10-15GB easily but they are minimalistic testing VMs
<night0w1> I also prefer not to run VMs on SSDs due to the write intensity, though it depends what you are doing with the VM and the write cycles it is rated for
<ridethespiral> I'm not running a vm
<bufferloss> ridethespiral: likely all the more reason to allocate more space
<ridethespiral> Blaaaaaaargh why does windows work absolutely fine but I can't even get Ubuntu installed. After I've been using it for years on this laptop!
<night0w1> ah, sorry
<bufferloss> cuz you get what you pay for I suppose
<ridethespiral> Lol?
<bufferloss> windows pretty much always has more widespread hardware support
<night0w1> ridethespiral, is there a specific issue that prevents you from installing it?
<bufferloss> ubuntu’s been pretty good for me, but I’m on a desktop
<ridethespiral> I can't figure out the issue. 14.04 installs but freezes at desktop.. 12.04 won't boot past Ubuntu logo
<ridethespiral> 12.04 I was using for the longest time then I tried a fresh install of 14.04. The saying is right. If it ain't broke don't try to fix it lol
<bufferloss> ridethespiral: laptop might be the key problem
<bufferloss> *nix has always been notoriously fickle on laptops
<night0w1> any other info provided? and have you tried alternate modes of booting, namely one that does not use gfx much?
<bufferloss> so much proprietary consumer hardware out there
<bufferloss> ridethespiral: what about 13.10 ?
<ridethespiral> It has worked fine for the last two years. At one point I had 13.10 installed and running good but there were a few issues so I went back to 12.04
<bufferloss> weird, sounds like hardware failure then if you used to run it
<night0w1> i personally look at linux support before buying a laptop
<ridethespiral> I bought it 3 years ago before I got into Ubuntu. :p
<bufferloss> well that’s probably the main reason it doesn’t work (well) with ubuntu
<w4|k3r> ridethespiral, Specs?
<bufferloss> ridethespiral: try an install without Xorg, and then try installing and booting a plain xorg server, no display manager or anything
<bufferloss> then try something simple like fluxbox
 * night0w1 nods
<ridethespiral> Worked fine with 12.04.3 and even 12.04 studio. I've done fresh install as early as a few months ago
<night0w1> gfx can be a PITA
<ridethespiral> That's why I'm so confused
<night0w1> ridethespiral, have you run any diagnostic tools on the laptop?
<ridethespiral> Like? Lol
<bufferloss> fsck
<bufferloss> memtest
<night0w1> Id rule out hardware just to make sure
<ridethespiral> I will do memtest overnight later
<night0w1> memtest 86+ and a good extended HDD test/with SMART attributes
<night0w1> Hirens boot CD is free (not GPL) but great for that
<ridethespiral> Can I so the HDD teat via command line? Last time I tried it kept failing for some reason (not the HDD)
<ridethespiral> In recovery mode or something like that?
<night0w1> badbloks can be used, and the gnome disk utility as well as gsmartcontrol can get SMART attrs
<ridethespiral> I'm only mediocre at Ubuntu lol
<night0w1> my personal preference is Victoria on the Hirens boot CD, it runs within MiniXP. It in my opinion is the best HDD tester out there, however any extended test will do
<bufferloss> ridethespiral: well I think you should try to get a little less mediocre and install a text-only version of ubuntu
<bufferloss> that should work for you as you said you can get all the way until your desktop screen
<bufferloss> so graphics sort of work, do an xorg config from a text-only install and see if you can get that to work
<bufferloss> you should be able to basically just log in to a text only install and run startx
<bufferloss> then you can see what’s going wrong
<night0w1> ridethespiral, cli testing of the hdd can be done via (as root)#badblocks -v /dev/sda
<igoryonya> can't figure out how to redirect standard and error output into different variables
<igoryonya> I tried: var_file=$(ls file_that_don_t_exist file_that_exists) 2>&1| var_err=$(cat)
<Vivekananda> buffer loss are you still around
<igoryonya> also, tried: var_err=$(var_file=$(ls file_that_don_t_exist file_that_exists) 2>&1)
<igoryonya> can't figure out how to redirect standard and error output into different variables
<igoryonya> can't figure out how to redirect standard and error output into different variables
<igoryonya> in bash
<babinlonston> now i want to find some log files those are greater than 50M in Directory and i want to remove them, if i execute this command Will it happen ?      find . -size +50M -exec rm -rf {} \
<babinlonston> find . -size +50M -exec rm -rf {} \;
<igoryonya> babinlonston, yes, only your string will find all files that are bigger then 50Mb, you could do something like this: find . -iname '*.log' -size +50M -exec rm -rf {} \; also, you might have to use sudo.
<babinlonston> igoryonya: oh fine thanks to pointing out the file extensions
<igoryonya> babinlonston: welcome
<dcajacob05> what's the best/easiest way to host your own local apt repo?  Not so much for mirroring (though that's sweet), but for corporate debs?
<dcajacob05> I've seen a few different options out there, but have no experience to judge them
<bazhang> !ppa | dcajacob05
<ubottu> dcajacob05: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<igoryonya> dcajacob05, the easiest: just put your debs in the same structure as on DVD to the apache or any other web server and add the paths to the top of sources.list to all of the computers on the lan
<igoryonya> dcajacobs05, but it will warn you about signatures
<Vivekananda> oo nice ppl are still around
<Vivekananda> was hoping someone would advice me why on connecting to a vpn network I loose internet ?
<Vivekananda> also what happens when vpn get connected ? do I get a pop up with the remote desktop view or what do I get
<dcajacob05> thanks guys
<hmagoo> you remote desktop after you're connected to the vpn, vpn is just a "route" through a tunnel for your network connection
<dcajacob05> ppas are hosted by canonical, yes?
<stemid> how do I use rhythmbox-client in tmux or in an irssi script? so far it only seems to work in a plain gnome-terminal window.
<hmagoo> dcajacob05, no
<dcajacob05> hmagoo: OK, I see mroe detail on the Help page
<Madpilot> dcajacob05, they're hosted by Launchpad, which is owned by Canonical. Canonical does not control PPAs, though.
<hmagoo> hosted as in the pages which detail them but the servers no
<dcajacob05> OK.  But it's not something you can do privately
<igoryonya> a little bit harder way, you have to regenerate a package database (Packages file) with a dpkg-sanpackages and a checksum (Release.gpg file) after that with md5sum utility
<igoryonya> dcajacob05, a little bit harder way, you have to regenerate a package database (Packages file) with a dpkg-sanpackages and a checksum (Release.gpg file) after that with md5sum utility
<dcajacob05> Cool.  I'll prob start out with something simple and work my way up.
<dcajacob05> FWIW, it looks like they do have private PPAs for subscribers, but it's not the way I'll go
<igoryonya> Vivekananda, in your vpn network settings you have to take the checkmark off that says to us vpn as the default route if you are VPNing from windows, and, if you are using Network Manager on linux, check the box use this connection only for resources on this network, located in routes section.
<igoryonya> Vivekananda, I ment to use vpn, not to 'us' vpn
<Vivekananda> igoryonya: using ubunu client and checked the necessary but still loosing connection
<igoryonya> Vivekananda: do this: 'route -n' before you connect to the vpn and after, and show me the results.
<igoryonya> Also, if you want a remote desktop, you have to use VNC or some similar utility over the connected VPN, or you could use SSH tunnel instead of VPN, in certain cases.
<igoryonya> Vivekananda: Also, if you want a remote desktop, you have to use VNC or some similar utility over the connected VPN, or you could use SSH tunnel instead of VPN, in certain cases.
<WHT-Robo> p
<m1dnight> test?
<Madpilot> hmm?
<stemid> hey I'm wondering about DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS, it seems to be set to two different things in two different shells. and this causes programs that started days ago to fail to control dbus stuff. is this because gnome starts dbus? should I start it myself with a fixed unix:path instead?
<stemid> I just don't understand why ubuntu would do it this way because it breaks things
<tristann2_> 'jour
<Vivekananda> igoryonya: there ?   https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/08e15119809c7b36c759
<tristann2_> quesh est là ?
<stemid> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<m1dnight> guys, can anyone help me out?
<m1dnight> i have installed a new router
<m1dnight> and when I open irssi it keeps disconnecting my terminal
<m1dnight> I have enourmous lag (on the VM itself..)
<m1dnight> should be network related I presume
<m1dnight> (if you guys can read this that is xD)
<Vivekananda> hey everyone
<Madpilot> m1dnight, we can read it, not sure how to help, though
<Vivekananda> igoryonya: around ?
<Vivekananda> if you are https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/08e15119809c7b36c759
<stemid> you have installed a new router in your network m1dnight and now you're asking ubuntu for help. is it an ubuntu router?
<Vivekananda> sorry got dc
<igoryonya> Vivekanand: just a sec
<Guest63859> is anyone here?
<igoryonya> Vivekananda: just a sec
<TomyLobo> hi
<Guest63859> hi TomyLobo
<Guest63859> I think I did something disastrous,  please let me know if this is true
<TomyLobo> i'm currently upgrading 13.04 to 13.10 and i have a few questions about that dialog box where it lists what's going to be done:
<Guest63859> oh, you are seeking answers too TomyLobo
<TomyLobo> what does "no longer supported" mean? was the package removed from the repositories? will it stay on my machine?
<thoonai> good morning
<ubuntuser13> dash not showing apps ,saying no results found
<TomyLobo> why is kdm being "Removed (was auto installed)"?
<TomyLobo> is there a replacement for kdm in kubuntu 13.10 or is that a problem with the update mechanism?
<thoonai> on my server runs a mpd instance and if I mount the music folder via sshfs every track is playable and in the database, but if I mount the folder via webdav only a hundredth of the tracks is recognized and mpd stops working. Any idea how I solve that?
<Beldar> TomyLobo, Is there a remove and install list?
<TomyLobo> Beldar it has "no longer supported", "install", "remove", "remove (was auto installed)" and "upgrade"
<colin_shen> hi...what does the mean of "You're banned! "
<TomyLobo> colin_shen it means you cant go there anymore
<colin_shen> why?
<TomyLobo> colin_shen would need some context to answer that
<colin_shen> soory...i got a problem...
<Madpilot> colin_shen, from an IRC channel here on Freenode?
<Vivekananda> okay
<Beldar> TomyLobo, I would have to see a screen shot, I never upgrade, it is not that uncommon for removals when the there is a updated replacement, you might check if this is the case.
<TomyLobo> Beldar just a screenshot off google images of this dialog or the actual thing?
<colin_shen> i can not see the whole sentence (may be more than 5 words.) typed by some uses...
<Beldar> TomyLobo, what your looking at.
<TomyLobo> colin_shen we need context to answer your question
<Beldar> DETAILS
<Vivekananda> sadly I am soon about to doze off
<Vivekananda> :(
<TomyLobo> Beldar ok
<colin_shen> what about i send you a picture?
<TomyLobo> http://ctrlv.in/332745
<TomyLobo> colin_shen just tell us what software you're using, first of all
<thescorp> Hm, anyone had an issue where Ubuntu 14.04 keeps changing the sound sources after a reboot?
<colin_shen> xchat
<TomyLobo> ok that's a start
<TomyLobo> which channel do you want to join?
<colin_shen> linux mint
<TomyLobo> have you been there before?
<colin_shen> yes...
<TomyLobo> what's the channel name?
<kostkon> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<colin_shen> sorry..i cant see the words after channel........
<thescorp> Expand your xchat window.
<TomyLobo> Beldar http://ctrlv.in/332745
<colin_shen> ...it does't work...
<thoonai> on my server runs a mpd instance and if I mount the music folder via sshfs every track is playable and in the database, but if I mount the folder via webdav only a hundredth of the tracks is recognized and mpd stops working. Any idea how I solve that?
<TomyLobo> i have no idea why i even have radeontool
<TomyLobo> considering that i have an nvidia chip
<Beldar> TomyLobo, kdm is in the repos, not sure on the auto notation.
<Madpilot> colin_shen, fullscreen xchat shouldn't have a character limit...
<TomyLobo> Beldar well i set a ton of stuff to auto when i tried to slim down kde a bit
<TomyLobo> apparently nothing requires kdm anymore
<colin_shen> it seems like like the words (typed thoonai and beldar) i can see the whole sentence...
<TomyLobo> colin_shen right-click xchat's title bar and click maximize
<Beldar> TomyLobo, I have no idea what stuff to auto means is all.
<TomyLobo> Beldar hmm, then you probably cant help me with this :/
<colin_shen> it still doesn't work...
<agent_white> thoonai: What's wrong with sshfs?
<wuyue__> 大家好
<thoonai> agent_white: sshfs over vpn is quite some overkill for an vm cpu
<wuyue__> 我是合肥的
<TomyLobo> thoonai then dont use vpn? sshfs is secure on its own
<TomyLobo> wuyue__ try english
<bazhang> !cn | wuyue__
<ubottu> wuyue__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<TomyLobo> or that
<igoryonya> Vivekananda: this route could possibly cause a problem, because it routs your lan to be on the other side of the VPN: '192.168.1.0 10.8.0.5 255.255.255.0 UG 0 0 0 tun0', and your default gateway for the internet is on that same network. I think that, possibly, it's looking for 192.168.1.1 on the other side of the network, therefore, it'strying to get the internet through that 192.168.1.1 that's located remotely.
<wuyue__> sorry  i dont speak  english
<wuyue__> i  m    out
<thoonai> TomyLobo: I can't let the vpn go because then I can't access the NAS at all
<wuyue__> 88
<TomyLobo> i see
<TomyLobo> thoonai iirc, ssh can transmit unencrypted
<agent_white> What was wuyue__ speaking? Need to know my xterm does not support that charset :P
<TomyLobo> looked like chinese
<Madpilot> agent_white, looked like English from here
<igoryonya> Vivekananda, you there? I think, you need to remove that route after you connect to the VPN and see if it helps
<agent_white> Madpilot: Odd. What emulator you use?
<agent_white> I'm on xterm.
<Madpilot> Agent_Smith_BR, xchat in desktop
<TomyLobo> thoonai if it ever existed, it might not actually be possible to use that option anymore due to security concerns though
<thoonai> TomyLobo: o.O
<agent_white> Madpilot: Ahhh okeydoke ;D
<TomyLobo> agent_white make sure you set it to utf-8 too :)
<agent_white> TomyLobo: I have! At least I think I did... that's what's odd! :P
<agent_white> TomyLobo: Yup, `$LANG` => "en_US.UTF-"
<TomyLobo> boxes?
<agent_white>  "en_US.UTF-8"**
<agent_white> TomyLobo: Nah just whitespace :i
<TomyLobo> do you see boxes? question marks? strange extended latin characters?
<dw1> hmm, why is mysql default charset utf8 on 14.04 desktop and latin on 14.04 server
<agent_white> TomyLobo: Nope! Whitespace... though I copied the "invisible" line from irssi into chromium, and saw chinese characters.
<TomyLobo> odd
<thoonai> TomyLobo: ok, didn't found anything ^^
<bekks> dw1: Because thats the only sane charset nowadays :)
<thoonai> oh yeah and I don't like to set up multiple users for random clients on my NAS
<agent_white> thoonai: Does it have anything to do with webdav being connection-less as opposed to sshfs?
<dw1> perhaps i created teh dbs differently
<TomyLobo> bekks read the 2nd part of his question
<agent_white> HTTP proto vs SSH.
<bekks> dw1: the package is the same, so you must have changed the default.
<thoonai> agent_white: don't know that.
<TomyLobo> thoonai do you have any other unencrypted choices?
<thoonai> atm I try it with lighty
<TomyLobo> like *shudder* smb
<thoonai> TomyLobo: no
<dw1> bekks: yeah i think i figured it out - i chose collation utf8 when creating db on one not the other. my bad
<thoonai> especially not smb ^^
<TomyLobo> really? just webdav and ssh?
<agent_white> thoonai: Neither did I! Just googled 'webdav ubuntu' and saw that it was based on HTTP... so I'm assuming that looking it uses datagrams.
<thoonai> TomyLobo: I can set it up, but I want a proper fix for my problem not creating a whole haystack of problems ^^
<thoonai> TomyLobo: I see NFS, SMB and SSH as problems when transfering data
<agent_white> thoonai: Just curious... how much of a difference is it using sshfs compared to webdav? Why not use sshfs?
<TomyLobo> thoonai i see webdav as one
<thoonai> agent_white: between 10 and 20% cpu load?
<TomyLobo> and your experience with it seems to confirm that :)
<agent_white> thoonai: Oh my! :(
<agent_white> thoonai: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Streaming_With_Icecast_and_MPD ??
<thoonai> TomyLobo: thats right, and youre right and that makes me feel uncomfortable, because then I have to worry about users, ACLs for read allowances and a more powerful vm host
<TomyLobo> so if you can even use nfs, why not that?
<thoonai> agent_white: even if the machine would have full load on the processor it wouldnt be bad if it wouldnt be on a vm ^^
<thoonai> TomyLobo: because I tried to ignore NFS more or less successfull the last 5 years and I'm lazy ^^
<agent_white> Ahhh... you might need to step back and consider other options other than MPD?
<thoonai> agent_white: I would if I would knew some nice alternative
<TomyLobo> ok this is getting weird
<agent_white> thoonai: :P Do you use MPC to play files on the MPD computer?
<thoonai> agent_white: ympd yes
<thoonai> TomyLobo: *sigh* I'll try NFS ^^
<TomyLobo> I'm updating kubuntu 13.04 to 13.10. Now it wants to remove kdm, even though i set it to manually installed. what's going on? is there a replacement?
<thoonai> agent_white: TomyLobo thx, I'll get back later. gtg
<thoonai> goodbye
<TomyLobo> bye and good luck
<m1dnight> hey guys
<m1dnight> what are the permissions on the ssh folders on my *server* ?
<m1dnight> I can't seem to get my ssh to work
<m1dnight> I always get permission denied when I do ssh-copy-id
<Guest64114> Hi, I just upgraded to 14.04, but I have lost the graphical user interface now. Is it a known bug? I can only access the terminal via ctrl+alt+5 for instance
<Guest64114> Is there a way to get back the X server?
<Guest64114> Sorry I meant  ctrl+alt+F5 of course
<Guest64114> The command 'startx' gives me a black empty screen
<mitt3ns> Guest64114: By 'GUI' do you mean your whole desktop? (Desktop environment)
<m1dnight> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625205
<m1dnight> looked at this yet?
<m1dnight> first hit on google :p
<mitt3ns> And what was your prior desktop environment, or if you didn't have one, your window manager?
<mitt3ns> Guest64114: If you're typing `startx`, what's the last line in your ~/.xinitrc file?
<Guest64114> Yes exactly. At startup I have the usual menu to select which kernel I want to select. Then after just a black screen. I access a terminal via ctrl+alt+F5 and type 'startx' and I get again the same black screen. Now if I go again to the same terminal I see the error 'libkmod-module.c:809 kmod_module_insert could not find module b y name='nvidia_331
<Guest64114> '
<Guest64114> I was using gnome
<Guest64114> @mitt3ns this file doesn't exist (empty in vi)
<francescorizzuto> ciao
<francescorizzuto> !list
<ubottu> francescorizzuto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<agent_white> Guest64114: Instead of `startx`, what if you type `exec gnome-session` ?
<m1dnight> could anyone help me debug my ssh problem?
<m1dnight> I'm getting really bothered by it :(
<agent_white> m1dnight: Ask, don't ask to ask!
<agent_white> Guest64114: `startx` calls `.xinitrc`
<m1dnight> I just put in a new router this morning (nothing changed really, ip's remain the same, ports opened remain the same..)
<agent_white> So if nothing is there, nothing is called!
<m1dnight> and now I can't connect to my ssh properly anymore
<m1dnight> I have access to the machine itself though
<m1dnight> everything works fine there
<m1dnight> but I use irssi for IRC for example, but it has serious lag
<btcbuy314> how would i get a youtube url of first video based on search .    say i search "hey jude beatles" how do i get the url of the first video that comes up?
<Beldar> Guest64114, startx is deprecated not correct, Have you installed drivers since the upgrade?
<Speiros> join#freenode
<Guest64114> @agent_white thanks for the suggestion. When typing this command it logs me out of the session and nothing else happens
<Speiros> Oh, I'm on ubuntu already.  Cool.  Can someone help me please upload a debian using terminal, as I got help on here before, but formatted my drive, including all instructions.
<Guest64114> @beldar no I have not installed any prop drivers for the graphic card since the upgrade
<Beldar> Guest64114, You might do that, you could try a safe x boot from the recovery, might get you a low graphic gui.
<btcbuy314> how would i get a youtube url of first video based on search .    say i search "hey jude beatles" how do i get the url of the first video that comes up?
<btcbuy314> please
<agent_white> Guest64114: Hm. There might be something going on with your video card... do you have the latest drivers?
<agent_white> btcbuy314: From a web scraper!
<lapion> is this a ubuntu-only thing or does grub still rely on i386 modules ?
<agent_white> oops
<Speiros> btcbuy314 wouldn't you open it and copy and paste from the address bar?
<ido370> btcbuy314: https://developers.google.com/youtube/v3/code_samples/python
<agent_white> Beldar seems to be on the case! ;D
<m1dnight> hey guys
<m1dnight> is the "auto eth0" line needed?
<m1dnight> I have "auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet static"
<Guest64114> @agent_white @Beldar thanks for your help so far I will try to reinstall the graphic card drivers
<m1dnight> I don't remember that line being there
<m1dnight> but i'm asking to be sure
<btcbuy314> Speiros: i want to make a program that creates a webpage with embedded videos from a text file that just has a search phrase on each line
<somsip> !minimal
<Speiros> btcbuy314 I see.  Sorry, I only have basic knowledge...if that even.
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MagePsycho> hi i have images scattered under sub directories.. how to move them up to the root?
<btcbuy314> Speiros: i know how to do everything except, get the video urls based on first video in search
<m1dnight> so anyone who can help me with my problem??
<Beldar> lapion, You might ask in #grub
<Iceburrrrr> Is this an appropriate channel to ask about ssh & ubuntu?
<thoonai> agent_white: TomyLobo: I solved the Problem with NFS
<agent_white> !! :D
<thoonai> ?
<agent_white> thoonai: Good to hear! Thanks for the update!
<agent_white>  :)
<thoonai> agent_white: NFS consumes as much cpu as sshfs ^^
<thoonai> wait one thing I didtn checked ...
<m1dnight> Iceburrrrr Ive been asking my question as well :p
<m1dnight> no answer
<m1dnight> maybe I can help you
<m1dnight> otherwise ask it on askubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> m1dnight Iceburrrrr consider asking ##linux
<Iceburrrrr> Tyvm.
<thoonai> agent_white: oops
<thoonai> there is no difference between each method
<thoonai> ;)
<thoonai> probably the amount of data is too little to make a difference
<An_Ony_Moose> how do I stop display managers from getting started on boot?
<chenqisu123> 哈罗
<sam_> hai
<thoonai> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> !nox | An_Ony_Moose
<ubottu> An_Ony_Moose: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<m1dnight_> FUCKING HELL I FIXED IT
<m1dnight_> \o/
<cfhowlett> !guidelines|m1dnight_ NO PROFANITY!!!
<ubottu> m1dnight_ NO PROFANITY!!!: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<m1dnight_> oh okay :(
<m1dnight_> sorry
<m1dnight_> let me rephrase
<m1dnight_> EXQUISITE I SOLVED IT
<m1dnight_> :D
<cfhowlett> m1dnight_ better.  congratulations
<An_Ony_Moose> bazhang: is it then still possible to start the display manager manually?
<bazhang> An_Ony_Moose, sure
<thoonai> gtg bye
<An_Ony_Moose> bazhang: thanks!
<Kabraxis> Hey there people
<Kabraxis> I'm new to Ubuntu and need help with a repeating permission problem.
<cfhowlett> !details|Kabraxis
<ubottu> Kabraxis: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sam_> <Kabraxis>what happen
<Kabraxis> It seems like Ubuntu is stripping down all my permissions whenever I do something. I mean, literally, something. It's gone suddenly when I open Nautilus, or connect remotely with TeamViewer
<MonkeyDust> sam_  type kab [tab], see what happens
<Kabraxis> etc.
<sam_>  <MonkeyDust> i did not understand please explain your question clearly
<MonkeyDust> !tab | sam_ more clearly
<ubottu> sam_ more clearly: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bazhang> !tab | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Kabraxis> I should have to run that "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" and enter my passphrase everytime I run Nautilus
<Kabraxis> then it will work fine until next time I open Nautilus
<Kabraxis> It just encrypts my folders, don't let me run anything and don't let me connect with remote.
<svara> ra
<Kabraxis> It's a kind of problem that hard to google.
<stercor> Troubles getting an SMTP password from Thunderbird to google.
<agent_white> btcbuy314: Still looking for that answer? I wrote a script for you to find the url of the first video :)
<btcbuy314> how would i get a youtube url of first video based on search .    say i search "hey jude beatles" how do i get the url of the first video that comes up?
<agent_white> btcbuy314: I wrote you a script in Ruby to do that.
<agent_white> btcbuy314: https://gist.github.com/jakenotjacob/c0abf52d60495625120a
<local_> hi all; about the unity launcher: after having messed up its config, is there an easy way to restore it to reasonable default setup? I can't find docs for how it stores its config
<local_> for a trusty install, btw
<Beldar> adminewb, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<sam_> hai any body knows kickstart in ubuntu
<adminewb> thanks Beldar
<agent_white> btcbuy314: require 'nokogiri'
<agent_white> require 'open-uri'
<agent_white> puts "Enter your search terms: "
<agent_white> terms = gets.chomp
<agent_white> terms = terms.split(" ").join("+")
<agent_white> doc = Nokogiri::HTML(open("https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=#{terms}"))
<unopaste> agent_white you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> agent_white this would be a good time to paste ...
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Mispasted my code instead of the URL to it.
<agent_white> Woopsies!
<MonkeyDust> agent_white  btcbuy314 i'm trying the script in a chroot
<agent_white> MonkeyDust: https://gist.github.com/jakenotjacob/c0abf52d60495625120a I updated it since first pasting it a couple minutes ago.
<agent_white> Enter your search terms separated by spaces, and it will return the url to the video of the first result. :)
<sl33k_> How much time does it take to run windows from virtual machine?
<agent_white> btcbuy314: At least, that's how _I_ would do it in Ruby. I would recommend checking out http://ruby.bastardsbook.com/chapters/html-parsing/ if you are looking to learn webscraping in Ruby.
<cfhowlett> sl33k_ many factors - it depends.
<MonkeyDust> sl33k_  time it takes to create a virtual machine and install windows
<m1dnight> what do you eamn with "run windows"?
<m1dnight> to set it up, you mean?
<MonkeyDust> agent_white  in a 14.04 chroot: "youtube.rb:6:in `<main>': undefined method `join' for "beatles":String (NoMethodError)"
<agent_white> MonkeyDust: Re-open the URL, I added in the fix for that!
<agent_white> MonkeyDust: It needed to be `terms.split(" ").join("+")` on line#6 instead of `terms.join("+")`
<agent_white> MonkeyDust: Also, if  you don't refresh the page, you may have an error pop on line#14 about `split`... but just make sure to refresh the page for another update :P
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, I've got an icon display problem (desktop and nautilus icons are just generic file icons, even for folders). Is there any place where I can reset gnome/nautilus or whatever decides which icons to show? Google didn't return conclusive answers, just removing ~/.gnome* seems a  bit unspecific to me...
<MonkeyDust> agent_white  no error, no download, let's take it to offtopic, but gotta go now
<dw1> Hans-Martin: dont remove, rename. :)
<dw1> Hans-Martin: not sure bout your issue
<mitt3ns> MonkeyDust: It doesn't download, only give you the URL :)
<Hans-Martin> dw1: yup, of course. Tried renaming .gnome, .gnome2, .config/nautilus or whatever, without luck
<Hans-Martin> (of course with logou/login every time)
<mitt3ns> Hans-Martin: In Gnome settings under 'Appearance' go to the 'Themes' tab and hit the 'Customize' button.
<mitt3ns> Hans-Martin: Also... http://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults -- I googled 'reset gnome icons'
<mitt3ns> Just make sure if you delete those 'dot files', that you back them up first if you've customized them.
<dw1> Hans-Martin: a few suggestions found @ http://google.com/search?q=ubuntu+restore+icons
<mitt3ns> After deleting them, log out and back in.
<Hans-Martin> thx, I'm trying this now - brb
<rajvi> This Probaly not a good idea. I want to getaway using sudo.  How to I login as root by default? This is a test machince?
<dw1> rajvi: you can change to root in terminal temporarily with sudo su
<dw1> rajvi: running the whole desktop as root would create a lot of unnecssary stuff in the root home folder
<dw1> rajvi: its also possible to set up passwordless sudo e.g. http://serverfault.com/questions/160581/how-to-setup-passwordless-sudo-on-linux
<rajvi> I know & i fullyunderstand the risk asociated . This is a test rig :)
<dw1> rajvi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44418/how-to-enable-root-login
<wsdfadf> how do i debug ubuntu with symbols
<Hans-Martin> no success...
<dw1> wsdfadf: what do you mean
<mitt3ns> Hans-Martin: Did you rename or delete the dot files?
<Hans-Martin> mitt3ns: moved them into a backup directory
<mitt3ns> Oh OK! Odd... Hmmm...
<dw1> Hans-Martin: unity --reset-icons  -- then relogin?
<dw1> Hans-Martin: setsid unity --reset-icons may work without relogin
<Hans-Martin> dw1: trying now, brb (I should run IRC in another session...)
<Hans-Martin> well it did drop my starter icons, but didn't fix the icon display problem :-(
<agent_white> One step closer :)
<Hans-Martin> not really...
<dw1> Hans-Martin: there is this thing.. http://askubuntu.com/a/202020
<agent_white> Hans-Martin: Icon display problem being?
<adminewb> hmm I checked that web page mentioned earlier, and the "unity --reset-icons" almost did what I wanted... but I was hoping to restore the removable drive mount items to their initial state, rather than the rest of the launcher buttons (programs)
<dw1> Hans-Martin: may reset more than icons tho
<ice9> anybody using x-plane?
<agent_white> adminewb: So they've been restored to the original, but not to your 'updated' version you want? Might need to start tossing in parts of those dot files back into the new ones created.
<Hans-Martin> agent_white: all icons are displayed as the default document icon (papersheet with folded corner), even directories etc. Only user defined icons (thumbnails for pictures, windows icons for windows applications to be run with wine) remain.
<sam_> hai iam install ltsp on ubuntu how to conncet vnc to the thin client the thin clients is getting same ip for all users
<agent_white> Hans-Martin: I see... hmmm.
<sam_> and hoe to conncet same session throw vnc server in centos
<Hans-Martin> dw1: I'll try it anyway, it can't become much worse than it is :-)
<Orpheon> Hello, is there some way to access files on a live ubuntu USB?
<Orpheon> ie. During a boot from USB I stored some files, can I retrieve them without booting from that USB?
<dw1> Orpheon: plug it in and browse and find out? :)
<agent_white> Orpheon: Only if you move those files back onto something persistant (ie - harddrive, etc.).
<agent_white> ^^ dw1 is the man :D
<dw1> yea the live usb isnt persistent by default is it
<Orpheon> I made ~6 GB persistent
<Orpheon> but I'm not finding said files as cleartext anywhere on it
<Hans-Martin> no success...
<Orpheon> could it be that the filesystem is somehow compressed?
<dw1> Orpheon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/311508/how-to-access-my-saved-files-on-a-persistent-liveusb ?
<dw1> never used it :(
<Orpheon> ah
<Orpheon> thank you
<agent_white> Hans-Martin: Alright so... for user-defined icons...
<steven_> dragon108
<agent_white> Hans-Martin: /usr/share/icons is the folder.  Everything BUT /usr/share/icons/Humanity are custom.
<agent_white> Hans-Martin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79110/how-can-i-assign-custom-icons-to-folders  -- This may be of help.
<steven_> knows someone with linux mint 15 from
<Hans-Martin> agent_white: I don't think so - my problem isn't the custom icons (which seem to work) but the generic document icon that is displayed for everything
<steven_> knows someone with linux mint 15 from
<agent_white> Hans-Martin: Oh! So you want to keep the custom icons, but change the generic icons?
<dw1> !mint | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<adminewb> actually my program launcher buttons have been restored to original, but not the mountable drive buttons, they're still mangled
<Hans-Martin> agent_white: and with another user on teh same machine, everything works alright, so the problem is definitely somewhere in my user settings. My home directory has been through dozens of ubuntu versions, so there's likely some garbage somewhere, but I don't want to throw everything away just to make gnome happy...
<adminewb> I wouldn't know where to find the right dot files in this config jungle under /home
<mjayk> Haya all, on my laptop my trackpad is detected and the clicks work but it does not move the pointer any help would be appriciated 14.04
<kostkon> Hans-Martin, move or rename the folder ~/.icons and try again?
<cvtsx> so i need help and someone told me to type "rm -rf/" in to terminal, should i?
<kostkon> cvtsx, nope
<Hans-Martin> kostkon: that won't help - there are just 5 custom icons there, it would most likely not affect the display of default icons
<kostkon> Hans-Martin, ok
<agent_white> cvtsx: No.
<dw1> cvtsx: that means remove, recursive, force, and the root folder (all files) :)
<dw1> cvtsx: had you run it, you would be looking to re-install ubuntu and for offline backups of your files :p
<cvtsx> lol ty
<Hans-Martin> cvtsx: who was that "someone"?
<cvtsx> on a forum
<lotuspsychje> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<lotuspsychje> 12.10 is no longer supported right, does that also mean eol?
<ikonia> EOL = end of life, no support/updates anything
<ikonia> "dead"
<ikonia> or "you're on your own"
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: why does it still show in topic if i may ask
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: which topic ?
<ikonia> oh, this channel
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: #ubuntu topic
<ikonia> it only went out of support yesterday so it's not been updated, I'll do it now
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: tnx!
<kuba_> hi
<lotuspsychje> kuba_: welcome
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server) 12.04 LTS,  13.10, and 14.04 LTS
<kuba_> i am quite new at linux. I am trying to install and cofigurat eclipse for programming microcontrollers
<kuba_> can somebady help me?
<TomyLobo> try #eclipse
<kuba_> i have installed it
<kuba_> but i have a few problems
<TomyLobo> try the channel #eclipse
<kuba_> ok
<kuba_> i will check
<TomyLobo> you are in #ubuntu. eclipse isnt ubuntu
<kuba_> i know
<ikonia> there are eclipse packages for ubuntu
<kuba_> but i did ist succesfull under windows
<kuba_> there are linux based problems
<ikonia> it's fine to ask how to get them installed here
<TomyLobo> yeah
<kuba_> i understand you, thanks
<TomyLobo> but he said "cofigurat"
<TomyLobo> which i think means "configure"
<ikonia> TomyLobo: perhaps asking what he actually wants... before pushing him out
<ikonia> or understanding the problem
<kuba_> but i still have one question to linux
<Capprentice> Hi ! anyone using Gnome 3.12 ? How can I organize apps in Groups under Gnome 3.12 ? I have Gnome Software beside Ubuntu Software Center now. Why KDE apps are not listed in Gnome Software Center ?
<malinux-> I have a clevo w76tun computer, running Ubuntu 14.04. I can't get it to suspend when closing laptop lid. This stopped to work after linux-kernel 2.6.38
<kuba_> i downloaed tar.gz package and extracted it
<kuba_> but i cannot lunch it
<ikonia> Capprentice: because they don't update the gnome menu as they are designed for KDE
<kuba_> after installing from repo it lunchaes normally
<kuba_> but i cannot lunch extracted package
<ikonia> kuba_: depends what's in the tar.gz you don't always "launch" the contents
<kuba_> there is executable file
<kuba_> but when i try to lunch it, nothing happens
<cvtsx> kuba_ did you change perms?
<lotuspsychje> malinux-: maybe dconf-editor might have a suspend entry
<kuba_> for this package?
<cvtsx> for the executable
<kuba_> no
<cvtsx> do it
<kuba_> ok
<kuba_> but executable file has 3x r
<kuba_> so everyone can read it, right?
<Hans-Martin> success - gnome-tweak-tool fixed it.
<TomyLobo> ikonia well, installing some random tar.gz is not really ubuntu-specific. people in #eclipse have done it before and can help him
<TomyLobo> if he has a deb and trouble installing that, that's when we can help
<agent_white> Hans-Martin: Good to hear! I had seen that in my google-fu but didn't think it would do the trick...
<ikonia> TomyLobo: again - you have no idea what he's installing, what's in the tar, or anything
<kuba_> huys
<TomyLobo> ikonia unless there's a .deb in the tar...
<kuba_> huys*, i have donwloaded package from eclipse.org
<ikonia> TomyLobo: if there is a deb in the tar it means nothing
<kuba_> the newest build for 32 bit linux, indiego package
<kuba_> i have extracted it with tar -xvzf command
<TomyLobo> kuba_ do you have a 32 bit linux?
<lotuspsychje> !info eclipse | kuba_
<ubottu> kuba_: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-5.1 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<kuba_> no 64, but 32 always go well on 64, isn't it?
<TomyLobo> not really
<kuba_> hmm
<TomyLobo> unlike 64 bit windows, 64 bit linux isnt a mixed system, by default
<kuba_> ok i will check it. When i was doing it on windows, people said to me If i am new i should get x32 version
<TomyLobo> that's also silly
<kuba_> i am downloading x64
<TomyLobo> the only reasons to use a 32 bit version on a 64 bit windows are that the 64 bit build is buggy, nonexistant, older or otherwise worse
<ikonia> kuba_: the simpler you can keep your setup, the easier you will find it, eg: use a 64bit OS, try to use 64bit software,
<kuba_> Can i ask you for help if i try to compile program written in C, and i got java.lang.nullptr exception or it should be done in #eclipse?
<lotuspsychje> kuba_: maybe the ##programming guys might wanna help you also
<ikonia> kuba_: I think that you're going to need to take to ##c or #eclipse, to work out if it's a problem with the IDE, or your code
<TomyLobo> likely #eclipse or even #eclipse-cdt or what it's called.
<kuba_> ok, i see
<TomyLobo> you wont get a java.lang.something in C :)
<TomyLobo> so it's the IDE that's breaking there
<ikonia> TomyLobo: you will
<ikonia> TomyLobo: it's the IDE
<ikonia> however how the ide handles an error could be the actual code
<TomyLobo> ikonia that's what i was saying dude
<ikonia> hence working out where the error is
<kuba_> But i do, and this is C project, moreover even in eclipse i have C/C++ perspective (or sth like that)
<TomyLobo> ikonia so dont send him to ##c for that error
<ikonia> TomyLobo: I didn't send him to ##c for that error
<TomyLobo> for other errors, sure, but this one is clearly not originating from C
<ikonia> I sent him to ##c to work out if his code had problems
<ikonia> or if the ide was causing it not to compile
<TomyLobo> ikonia if his IDE has uncaught exceptions, he should diagnose those and get an update or replacement before moving on
<ikonia> TomyLobo: that is one line of the output, it's quite possible it's how it's displaying the exceptions in the code, or it's own error handling
<TomyLobo> you clearly have no idea what a java.lang.NullPointerException is
<ikonia> pretty sure I do, howver, this is getting pointless
<TomyLobo> "getting"?
<TomyLobo> it's obvious that his IDE is broken
<lotuspsychje> lets move on to ubuntu support guys
<TomyLobo> and considering it's eclipse (cdt no less), i'm not the least bit surprised
<TomyLobo> good idea
<kuba_> Thanks, now it works
<binali> People)))
<kuba_> I had to download x64 instead od x32 versions
<kuba_> I had to download x64 instead of x32 version*
<TomyLobo> so the NPE was with the 32 bit version?
<TomyLobo> (NPE = NullPointerException)
<kuba_> Yes
<TomyLobo> you should have mentioned that :)
<kuba_> i wrote it somewhere, that is was x32 package
<TomyLobo> yep, then we told you to get a 64 bit package. i kinda assumed you would get that before going on
<lotuspsychje> kuba_: you can apt-cache search packagename if you like, this way you always get the correct package for your architecture
<kuba_> Everything works fine now, I can program my microcontrollers
<kuba_> Thank you so much, i was fixing all bugs for about 2 hours ...
<Capprentice> Installing x64 is a wise choice. There are few Linux softwares that are 64 bit only. Such as - LightWorks Video Editor.
<kuba_> Can you recommend me an article or guide about linux basics?
<ilhami> Hey
<ilhami> can I get filezilla for Ubuntu???
<lotuspsychje> !manual | kuba_
<ubottu> kuba_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lotuspsychje> !info filezilla | ilhami
<ubottu> ilhami: filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.3-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1250 kB, installed size 3102 kB
<ilhami> THANKS!!!! :))))
<ilhami> nice bot btw
<kuba_> well, it is a bit longer than article :D
<lotuspsychje> kuba_: what kind of basics specific?
<lotuspsychje> kuba_: terminal commands?
<kuba_> Architecture differences between windows and linux
<kuba_> and yes, some terminal commands, but it isnt very important
<lotuspsychje> kuba_: you can google differences if you like, in here we can only support ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !bash > kuba_
<ubottu> kuba_, please see my private message
<MrmappyINOF> Hey guys
<lotuspsychje> MrmappyINOF: hello mate
<MrmappyINOF> I'm quite new to Linux and ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> MrmappyINOF: well this is an ubuntu support channel if you have some problems
<MrmappyINOF> Okay
<lotuspsychje> MrmappyINOF: so feel free to ask ubuntu related issues
<kuba_> thank you all for help
<kuba_> see you
<malinux-> lotuspsychje: it has, all settings is set to suspend.
<lotuspsychje> malinux-: hmm might be some bug maybe?
<lotuspsychje> malinux-: maybe try to tail -f /var/log/syslog and try hibernate, see what it does
<malinux-> lotuspsychje: hibernate instead of suspend?
<lotuspsychje> malinux-: suspend sorry
<malinux-> lotuspsychje: okey :)
<Asyn> Ok, so I'm dog tired and maybe that's why I can't think this out... I've got the following setup: I have a desktop that connects to the router via wifi, and the ethernet port is plugged to a switch that is also connected to another PC.  Ideally I want to just bridge the connections, but with WPA working the way it does it seems like a pain in the ass... so couldn't I just in theory use iptables with something like iptables -A FORWARD -
<Asyn> I mean, obviously I can't or I wouldn't be asking the question.
<malinux-> lotuspsychje: it dosen't report anything when I close my lid. (the command)
<lotuspsychje> Asyn: thats more a ##networking issue
<lotuspsychje> malinux-: hmm, maybe check previous logs then for errors?
<malinux-> lotuspsychje: like the pm-suspend.log ?
<lotuspsychje> malinux-: not sure about that, never use suspend myself
<daftykins> Asyn: network manager should support bridging the connections
<malinux-> lotuspsychje: ah
<malinux-> there is no errors in the /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<lotuspsychje> malinux-: how bout the syslog?
<Asyn> daftykins: Yeah, I tried that... ended up just breaking all together.  Something about it being an WPA network seems to break it.
<lotuspsychje> malinux-: what laptop brand is this?
<malinux-> lotuspsychje: it's a clewo W761tun
<malinux-> *clevo
<malinux-> syslog dosen't have any errors about pm-suspend
<lotuspsychje> malinux-: few google results on clevo suspend bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1285761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1285761 in linux (Ubuntu) "[CLEVO CO. W130EV] suspend/resume failure" [Medium,Expired]
<lotuspsychje> malinux-: maybe new kernel might solve?
<MrmappyINOF> Hey guys
<malinux-> lotuspsychje: thanx. I could check it out. Well, how new should the kernel be before it starts to work again? It hasen't worked since kernel 2.6.38 and it hasen't worked on any kernel since
<lotuspsychje> malinux-: not sure mate, just see few hits on clevo suspend errors
<lotuspsychje> malinux-: you doublechecked bios for suspend options maybe?
<daftykins> Asyn: how far did it get though? did the other PC get an IP?
<lotuspsychje> !info uswsusp | malinux-
<ubottu> malinux-: uswsusp (source: uswsusp): tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20120915-4ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 136 kB, installed size 516 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; powerpc)
<Asyn> daftykins: The bridge?  No, because the wifi wouldn't connect anymore once I bridged them.
<malinux-> lotuspsychje: yes, my laptops bios dosen't have any suspend-options. I dualboot with win7 in Win7 it works.
<lotuspsychje> malinux-: ok
<malinux-> lotuspsychje: is uswsusp a program I could try?
<lotuspsychje> malinux-: yes seems like a handy suspend prog
<malinux-> lotuspsychje: I give it a shot :)
<MonkeyDust> or pm-suspend
<malinux-> by the way. am I banned from this channel? I couldn't join with my regular nick: Malinux from withihn quassel, so I use the web-interface. I Know I was removed from this channel few weeks ago because I was idle.
<malinux-> lotuspsychje: I do have to manually configure the uswsusp?
<daftykins> Asyn: did you run into http://superuser.com/questions/597834/bridging-wifi-to-ethernet-on-ubuntu-not-working ?
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone else use transmission-daemon? i have a UID mapping issue i don't understand
<rostam> hi during installation of third party kernel module, lttng, I get  following error: Can't read private key. Here is the pastebin for it:   http://paste.debian.net/100134/
<smartass> hi, could anyone recommend a good alternative to Calligra Plan or TaskJuggler?
<Asyn> daftykins: I was trying to avoid masquerading so I didn't have to set up a bunch of forwarding rules for the other wireless clients.
<daftykins> Asyn: i was more highlighting the guy saying it can't be done. have you got control over the wireless network settings to change WPA just for experimentation?
<Asyn> daftykins: Yes I do.  I can try that next.
<leipzig> So, why exactly doesn't Ubuntu support making an infrastructure hotspot out-of-the-box?
<MonkeyDust> leipzig  what brings you here?
<daftykins> leipzig: you haven't written it into network manager yet ;)
<leipzig> daftykins, What do you mean?
<leipzig> MonkeyDust, What's wrong with me being here?
<smartass> hi, could anyone recommend a good alternative to Calligra Plan or TaskJuggler that would support time tracking and reporting (Gantt charts)
<Celine> Hello. I've 2 user account on this Lubuntu, and I want to make second one the default one that will load automatically after reboot. How to do this?
<MonkeyDust> leipzig  i meant, instead of asking "why", better ask "how"
<TomyLobo> he was asking "why not", not "why" :)
<leipzig> MonkeyDust, Oh, yes. Actually, I'd love to know how! :)
<leipzig> TomyLobo, Nice one! lol
<daftykins> leipzig: hostapd
<leipzig> daftykins, hostapd is broken in 14.04. Even downgrading it didn't work with me for some reason.
<Malinux-> uswsusp dosen't work. unless I have to configure it in a way to make it work
<daftykins> oh maybe you were that one that spoke of this the other day
<leipzig> daftykins, Yeah. I tried to find a solution for it here yesterday, but to no avail..
<daftykins> did you ever explain what goes wrong with it?
<leipzig> daftykins, I was able to make an infrastructure hotspot using ap-hotspot back in 13.10. But ap-hotspot depends on hostapd, which is broken on 14.04. They say it should work if you downgrade hostapd to the previous version, but it didn't work for me.
<TomyLobo> what didnt work? the downgrade process or the software after the downgrade?
<leipzig> TomyLobo, As far I understood what happened, the downgrade went just fine. But ap-hotspot still wouldn't budge..
<daftykins> we need package management output if that's where somethings going wrong
<daftykins> what you describe isn't in enough detail
<leipzig> daftykins, Please help me out to bring more details. :\
<daftykins> i don't have any experience with those packages to know how they even fit together
<daftykins> Asyn: i was sure it could be done graphically without messing with bridge interfaces: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3063/share-wireless-connection-with-wired-ethernet-port?rq=1
<Asyn> daftykins: Yeah, I saw that article. It assigns a whole new subnet to the wired connections though, which I was trying to avoid.  I think because of the way APs work, this is just not going to be possible without setting up WDS which my cheap router doesn't support.
<daftykins> Asyn: why's that an issue? anything wrong with looking into powerline networking or just buying a USB or PCI wireless adapter? i love cables myself :)
<Asyn> daftykins: Yes, a $10 usb wifi dongle would solve all of this, but I'm retiring the secondary computer in a couple months. :)  Just kind of those "hey, I have a spare computer" things. lol
<Firefly67> hi, I have a problem that I don't quite know how to express. The left panel on my screen has become "shaded" (disappeared behind some translucent thing the same shade as the desktop) after I did some mouse maneuver. Anyone know how to fix this?
<s1991> Hello can some help me, I've windows 8 install in 1 partition but doesn't appear in grub?
<s1991> anyone????
<khildin> s1991, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<s1991> khildin: boot repair also didn't help
<s1991> and also I'm afraid If I'd done something wrong I will miss everything
<BurnIrl> Hello =)
<BurnIrl> i have an issue with linux
<s1991_> sorry did I miss anything, I got disconnected
<MonkeyDust> BurnIrl  let's hear it
<BurnIrl> nope
<daftykins> BurnIrl: please state what you're running and what's happening on one line
<s1991_> Hello can some help me, I've windows 8 install in 1 partition but doesn't appear in grub?
<daftykins> s1991_: so you installed 8 *after* ubuntu?
<perdomwx> Did you install Windows after you installed Ubuntu
<ganimede> s1991_, try installing grub customizer (google it), at least to see your grub configuration
<s1991_> daftykins: actually I installed 8 first, and then ubuntu, and then remove windows boot option for choosing os to grub
<Oisin> lol
<daftykins> i don't understand the bit after "ubuntu,"
<s1991_> I've also tried running boot-repiar
<perdomwx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/370910/recovering-grub-after-installing-windows-8-1
<daftykins> s1991_: do you mean you changed the boot item in your BIOS/EFI ?
<s1991_> daftykins: at initial where system ask to choose between os, so I replace it by ubuntu's grub
<ganimede> daftykins, he just removed the win partition from grub
<s1991_> daftykins: if you just install window, there won't be grub there would be anything else, so that I replace
<s1991_> ganimede: ya, may be :P
<ganimede> s1991_, again, install visual grub and check your configuration
<s1991_> ganimede: using boot-epair
<s1991_> boot-repair*
<ganimede> nope, it is another tool. let me google it
<Asyn> Sounds like he might have nuked the Win boot partition when loading ubuntu and grub didn't pick it up.
<s1991_> ok thanks
<ganimede> s1991_, use: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/11/install-grub-customizer-302-in-ubuntu.html
<s1991_> Asyn: exactly
<daftykins> seems so, just a very confusing way of putting it XD
<daftykins> EFI or legacy installs?
<s1991_> ganimede: I also have that, but I'm afraid to do anything
<Asyn> s1991_: How many partitions do you have and what types are they?
<Oisin> hi
<s1991_> Asyn: 2 ext4 and 2 ntfs
<daftykins> Oisin: you haven't told us your issue yet.
<Asyn> s1991_: What size are the ntfs partitions?
<vignesh> anyone know how to configure sonicwall
<s1991_> in one of the ntfs, cantains win-8
<MonkeyDust> !info sonicwall
<ubottu> Package sonicwall does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> vignesh: that's a physical router and beyond the scope of this support channel. try ##networking
<ganimede> s1991_: in that case just run it, make sure to show the grub menu (general settings tab), save the configuration and restart
<vignesh> okay thank you
<s1991_> Asyn: ext4 100GB each, ntfs 50GB and 200G
<s1991_> 50gb contains window
<daftykins> heh that's going to be a struggle for you in future
<daftykins> 50GB is tiny for Windows
<Asyn> s1991_: Ugh.  There should be a ~100MB ntfs partition windows uses to boot from (since 7 and up)... someone can correct me if I'm wrong on this, but without that you might be hosed.
<s1991_> daftykins: I know, I didn't use to much
<daftykins> s1991_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Ugb3> Hello everyone, i'm planning to buy a new graphic card for my "htpc" working on Ubutunu 14.04 as my Ati 4550 is now incompatible, do you think i should buy a Nvidia card or and Ati card for better compatibility ? (I need to be able to play 1080 videos)
<s1991_> daftykins: It won;t hurt my ubuntu, right?
<daftykins> s1991_: nope
<daftykins> s1991_: it purely provides partition information
<s1991_> daftykins: ok, 1 sec
<daftykins> Ugb3: nvidia seems to work better
<daftykins> Ugb3: how did you get on with trying 'nomodeset' ? did it boot?
<Ugb3> daftykins: Only way to boot atm.
<daftykins> Ugb3: ah, did you try installing the legacy fglrx driver?
<Ugb3> daftykins: as you may know ATi droped support of catalyst for "legacy" cards, so I'm stuck with the open source one, but I can't get any acceleration and full usage of my screen.
<s1991_> daftykins: here http://pastebin.com/Q0EkU7Cw
<daftykins> Ugb3: yeah, i think there's a package for the last version driver for those old generations though
<Pessimist> Ugb3: because the free driver should be enough for your needs
<daftykins> Asyn: pastebin also ^
<Ugb3> Pessimist: my need are : full screen, more than 4 fps in unity and 1080 playback, not that great.
<jrtappers> Is it possible to sign smartcards in gpg agent in the same way ssh keys can be signed?
<s1991_> Asyn: http://pastebin.com/Q0EkU7Cw
<Asyn> s1991_: So... yeah... no boot partition and no room to make one.  I fear you are looking at a reinstall. :/
<Ugb3> It would be easier if the ubuntu installer had an auto nomodesetting for know non working cards.
<s1991_> Asyn: reinstall what window?
<s1991_> but I can not touch my ubuntu partition I has all my works
<Asyn> s1991_: Yes.  You should be able to access the old windows partition through Ubuntu enough to back up anything you might need to, but reinstalling Windows is going to be the practical way.
<s1991_> Asyn: I've nothing important in window, I've it all in ubuntu the 100GB partition
<MrmappyINOF> I am new to Ubuntu and linux in General, what it the best starter distro?
<OerHeks> Ugb3, it had, at the point install/try out, there are options at the bottom panel, with F6
<jrtappers> MrmappyINOF, What computer will it be running on?
<MrmappyINOF> A virtual machine (on a Toshiba Sattalite C650)
<Lindia18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bit.ly/1gAh6Jy
<BurnIrl> lolhello
<ilhami> Hey
<Ugb3> OerHeks: yeah a manual one, if you don't know about it you will just have a black screen, for new to linux it can be a bit disapointing.
<Asyn> s1991_:  As long as you just choose one of the NTFS partitions to install Windows to it shouldn't touch anything Ubuntu related other than Grub... it will kill grub, but you can just use a live cd to run grub-update again.  HOWEVER, you REALLY should back up anything important beforehand.
<ilhami> is there any wifi scanner which can retrieve channels from networks in area+
<OerHeks> Ugb3, the installer works flawlessly, no modeset needed at that point
<BartDude> I need some help, guys. I installed the network manager stuff needed for OpenVPN and everything worked. As soon as I rebooted my PC, problems started. Now my connection times out every single time. What can I do?
<s1991_> Asyn: ok, got it
<Asyn> ilhami: airodump-ng
<daftykins> ilhami: kismet used to be the old classic
<Ugb3> OerHeks: depends on graphic cards.
<Ugb3> OerHeks: I can't boot it without nomodesetting.
<BurnIrl> ;)
<jrtappers> MrmappyINOF, A VM will not give you the best experience, are you sure you want to use one?
<ilhami> sudo apt-get install airodump-ng ??
<Oisin> Message
<daftykins> Oisin: either ask a question or leave. stop wasting our time.
<Asyn> ilhami: It's part of aircrack-ng I believe
<MrmappyINOF> Yeah, at least for a bit
<MrmappyINOF> To test out
<jrtappers> MrmappyINOF, For a test a live usb might be better, unless your computer is quite powerful VM's can lag
<jrtappers> But base ubuntu is quite nice for beginners, not loo much of a learning curve
<jrtappers> *too
<MrmappyINOF> Okay, I'll try and get it running
<BartDude> I really need your help, guys.
<Oisin> <>
<Oisin> <?>
<jrtappers> MrmappyINOF, Do you want to try a live usb or a vm? And what VM software are you using?
<BartDude> Oisin: Look further up. :)
<clh_> XD
<ilhami> so how do I capture all wifi networks?
<jrtappers> BartDude,  any log messages?
<BartDude> jrtappers: Where would I look for them?
<BartDude> jrtappers: This is my first Ubuntu installation. :)
<daftykins> Oisin: leave.
<Deddokatana> hi! where can i find the package maintainers?
<jrtappers> They are in /var/log/, thats where logs are kept by default
<BartDude> jrtappers: Let me see if I can find something for you.
<Deddokatana> i have something that will make them slap themselves with glee
<Asyn> ilhami: Read up on the whole aircrack-ng package.  It is a complete toolkit, and what you are asking isn't as simple as you think.  Wireless networks over what time?  What are you wanting to capture?
<jrtappers> BartDude, Can you pastebin dmesg first
<ilhami> I just want to know what channels the networks around me use so I can adjust
<ilhami> thats all
<Asyn> ilhami: Then airodump-ng is your answer.
<daftykins> ilhami: you've been told some programs to try, so try them :)
<MrmappyINOF> I'll try VM for a while, and maybe install it on a computer in the future, and I use VirtualBox for VMs
<ilhami> I did install airodump-ng
<BartDude> jrtappers: If you tell me what's in it. :P
<BartDude> jrtappers: You could make me share some secret information and ruin my system.
<jrtappers> BartDude, If I was doing that I would ask for /etc/shadow
<jrtappers> :D
<Asyn> ilhami: I don't understand where the problem is.  You run it, it tells you all the wireless networks it can see, you hit ^C and your done.
<BartDude> jrtappers: Now I'm curious!
<jrtappers> Dmesg is just a general error log
<jrtappers> /etc/shadow holds the hashed passwords
<ilhami> I dont know what command to run Asyn. I tried airodump-ng.. it gave me a list of commands I can do
<BartDude> Well... There's dmesg, dmesg.0, and dmesg.1.gz?
<jrtappers> BartDude, dmesg, the rest are old logs
<BartDude> jrtappers: Hold on.
<Asyn> ilhami: It's just airodump-ng <interface>, which by default should be airodump-ng wlan0
<jrtappers> MrmappyINOF, It will run ok, but you may want to try a live usb (YUMI or Unetbootin) to see if your hardware will work and to get les lag
<jrtappers> All it needs is a usb stick, and it runs entirely off the usb, so there is no risk of wiping your pc
<ilhami> ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Device or resource busy
<jcstarken> good morning all I have a question about why cant I edit the sysctl.conf file to change the size of my swappiness file it keeps telling me I do not have the permission
<ilhami> Asyn
<ilhami> it tells me to use airmon
<jrtappers> jcstarken, are you root
<BartDude> jrtappers: Did you see my private message?
<ubuntuaddicted> can someone help me with NFS UID mapping? i have a transmission-daemon,  and I share it's folder over my network using NFS and when I view the folder on my other computer it says owner is 121, whereas it's debian-transmission on the server
<jrtappers> BartDude, I did now :D
<BartDude> jrtappers: Great.
<jcstarken> jrtappers:in terminal when i open gedit yes
<Asyn> ilhami: Then try airmon-ng start mon0 and then do airodump-ng mon0... this is from memory so I might be a little off.
<MrmappyINOF_> I'm now on my computer instead of my iPad
<Asyn> ilhami: it might be airmon-ng start wlan0
<jrtappers> jcstarken, sudo bash -c "echo 'vm.swappiness = 10' >> /etc/sysctl.conf"
<jrtappers> BartDude, Do you have daemon.log?
<ilhami> Asyn, it didn't work...
<BartDude> jrtappers: Let me see.
<ilhami> Asyn I tried both
<BartDude> jrtappers: If it should be in the same folder, no.
<ilhami> It just keep listing interfaces
<jrtappers> BartDude, yes
<MrmappyINOF> I'm here now
<BartDude> jrtappers: No daemon.log. Is that a good thing? :O
<jcstarken> jrtappers: I will try that and reboot and check it thank you, I will look up bash instead of asking thank you again
<ilhami> http://pastebin.com/hp37jF3q Asyn
<ilhami> this is what I get
<jrtappers> BartDude, What is your distro / version?
<BartDude> jrtappers: Ubuntu 14.04
<MrmappyINOF> jrtappers: if it makes any difference, I currently use Windows
<Asyn> ilhami: Ok, I'm guessing you did it a few times... try airodump-ng mon5 then.
<ahel> When I boot, no DM starts up after update to 14.04, so I've to switch to tty and "startx", then my session resume booting. any idea where to look for hints?
<erle-> why is tmpfs non-executable?
<ilhami> Asyn thanks :)
<ilhami> that worked
<jrtappers> MrmappyINOF, It does not, VM will work ok, live usb will work well, and ubuntu desktop is nice for beginners
<Asyn> :)
<ilhami> but it's only monitoring one network that isnt mine..
<ilhami> aah now the others came
<MrmappyINOF> Okay then
<MrmappyINOF> I might also try out Ubuntu GNOME
<jrtappers> BartDude, can you pastebin [ls /var/log -gh]
<BartDude> jrtappers: Yes.
<mac_15> hi to everyone
<MrmappyINOF> mac_15: Hello!
<Ugb3> Does any of you know the function of "Download updates while installing" of the Ubuntu installer ? I had checked it but apt-get upgrade had a sh1tload of updates just after finishing the installation.
<ilhami> is it normal for a router to have 13 channels?
<daftykins> ilhami: yes, the 2.4GHz ISM band has 13 channels in most regions, 14 in Japan
<bekks> ilhami: Sure.
<daftykins> ilhami: however most overlap, so your only TRUE choices are 1, 6 and 11
<mac_15> trying to mingle with irssi!!!
<ilhami> I set mine to 9 :D I hope it will have a good impact
<ilhami> it seems faster now
<MrmappyINOF> Ugb3: the download updates while installing thing does what it says it is
<daftykins> ilhami: picking one of the above three would be best
<somsip> I have 12.04 installed on one HD, and have a new HD for 14.04 which will replace 12.04 so I want grub on new HD MBR so I can select boot device in BIOS. tried selecting default during install, and specifying /dev/sdg (new HD per partition manager) but still get nothing after boot prompt. Ideas?
<MrmappyINOF> and should install after installation
<Ugb3> MrmappyINOF: So why is there still update available after installation ? What kind of update does it install ?
<ilhami> daftykins I will try this and if it doesnt work out as it should I might change it to what you said.
<daftykins> somsip: just install with the other disk disconnected.
<Ugb3> MrmappyINOF: Nothing happened after installation :/
<somsip> daftykins: and then use installer's recommended default?
<daftykins> somsip: if you wish, i prefer creating a separate /home partition
<ilhami> Thanks guys for your help! later!
<MrmappyINOF> Then it should ask you if you want to install after ubuntu installation
<somsip> daftykins: I have / 200GB and /home 1.8TB on the new HD. But I'll disconnect the other 3 drives so only the new HD is in there and try that - nice idea
<daftykins> somsip: enjoy :)
<Ugb3> MrmappyINOF: Anything should pop-up ? I just had the screen with the key explanation and that's all.
<somsip> daftykins: thanks - bfn
<pdo_fn14> Confused to choose btrfs or xfs for high disks performance with high stability. Anyone suggests?.
<MrmappyINOF> Ugb3: I don't know then
<Ugb3> Weird, I think i can live with having to do a atp-get upgrade but it seems weird.
<MrmappyINOF> Ugb3: The sooner you get used to the command line, the easier your Linux experience will become
<Ugb3> MrmappyINOF: Yeah i know, i'm pretty used to it now, but i have come back to ubuntu after years of other distro/windows/Mac os X, and sometime i'm enjoying a seamless non-command line experience, and i'm still confused when something doesn't seems to work as it should.
<MrmappyINOF> Yeah, there are a lot of distros that don't even need a command line, unless you need to
<mamece2> hello i have a problem with the login screen, the background is shifted. I have two monitor but the other is not active atm
<ahel> mamece2: i can't even login from lightdm but to manually startx. Has it happened to you also?
<dw1> ahel: check the logs, especially /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ugb3> How do i know which driver is my graphic card using ?
<mamece2> ahel:  no, sorry
<bekks> Ugb3: Which graphics card do you have?
<ahel> .xsessions-errors says gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-session terminated with status 1 dw1
<Ugb3> bekks ATI 4550
<ahel> mamece2: lucky you :)
<dw1> ahel: nothing more before that?
<bekks> Ugb3: then take a look at sudo lspci -k
<ahel> dw1: disconnected from notified dbus
<dw1> ahel: anything in Xorg.0.log ?
<Ugb3> bekks: I only see a "kernel driver in use" for the audio part of my card
<dw1> ahel: prob best to check before running startx so you are only looking at hte crash data..
<bekks> Ugb3: Pastebin "sudo lspci -k" please.
<bekks> !pastebin | Ugb3
<ubottu> Ugb3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<m1dnight> is anybody here using CouchPotato? I'm stuck on changing a settingsfile and the forum is taking *ages*
<m1dnight> it's probably something easy
<Ugb3> bekks:
<Ugb3> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7478372/
<ahel> dw1: no EE found in Xorg.0.log.old
<Moony22> Hello
<Moony22> how can I download ubuntu phone
<Moony22> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<Moony22> I dont see a download
<ahel> dw1: tried to dpkg-reconfigure gnome-session and the other but after restarting lightdm, no luck
<dw1> ahel: hard to say.. scour them logs when it crashes..
<dw1> ahel: kern.log.. syslog maybe
<anudas> joinf debian
<anudas> join debian
<Moony22> what is ubuntu touch
<mamece2> hello i have a problem with the login screen, the wallpaper is shifted. I have two monitor but the other is not active atm
<m1dnight> mamece2: I have a wrong login wallpaper too
<jrtappers> Moony22, Phone os
<m1dnight> but it fixed itself when I log in
<dw1> ahel: maybe video drivers .. ?  weird startx works
<Moony22> jrtappers: why is it not on the website
<Moony22> jrtappers: is it no longer supported
<jrtappers> Moony22, It is still in development
<m1dnight> read the website Moony22
<m1dnight> it tells you all about it :)
<Moony22> m1dnight: no it doesnt
<Moony22> ubuntu website sucks like hell
<jrtappers> Quite heavily so, it runs on my N5 (Shh, not supported officially :D) but I would not use it as only phone os
<ahel> dw1: yeah that's what is driving me insane: startx works!
<bekks> Moony22: It does tell you: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<Ugb3> Moony22: You are right, didn't find any pertinent information about ubuntu phone on the website, it look just a corporation website.
<m1dnight> well Moony22.. It tells you *when* on the FAQ
<m1dnight> it tells you *what* on the homepage
<m1dnight> nothing we can tell you is not lised on the page
<dw1> ahel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/167610/unable-to-start-lightdm-but-can-startx
<m1dnight> did they ever manage to reach their goal on the kickstarter, btw?
<Ugb3> bekks: did you check my log ?
<MagePsycho> hi guys,..i want to change the owner group to root root: rwxrwxrwx 1 desado desado 186K May 17 15:20 Light-Brown-Classy-Dress-1.jpg
<MagePsycho> how to do on that file?
<bekks> Ugb3: Currently, there is no driver loaded.
<bekks> !ati | Ugb3
<ubottu> Ugb3: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Moony22> Look - the ubuntu website is the worst website ever
<dw1> MagePsycho: sudo chown root.root <file>
<Moony22> the only thing it is good at doing is looking nice
<m1dnight> oh dear lord
<Ugb3> bekks: Ok my card ins't supported...
<OerHeks> Moony22, thanks for your input, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<bekks> Ugb3: Not supported by what?
<Moony22> I go to the ubuntu website - I want to find out: what something is - where I can download it.
<MagePsycho> dw1: what if i want to recursively change permisson to all items in a folder?
<dw1> MagePsycho: chown -R
<Ugb3> bekks: By ubuntu I guess, checked the link you gave me.
<Moony22> OerHeks: Yes, is there any release of ubuntu touch or phone or android or whatever it is called
<m1dnight> Moony22: for god's sake. If they tell you *when* its going to be released it means it is *not released yet*
<dw1> MagePsycho: see also chown --help ;)
<m1dnight> so you can't download it
<Ugb3> bekks: "For a list of supported video cards, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards "
<Ugb3> I couldn't find mine.
<MagePsycho> dw1: chown root.root —> chown -R root:root import/ ?
<bekks> Ugb3: "by ubuntu" is wrong at that point. Your card is just too old be supported by ATI anymore. It is still supported by the free radeon driver.
<OerHeks> Moony22, no, not yet, join #ubuntu-touch for info
<MagePsycho> dw1: root.root or root:root ?
<Moony22> OerHeks: ok, and is ubuntu phone a phone or an OS
<bekks> Moony22: It is an OS.
<OerHeks> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<dw1> MagePsycho: examples use a colon, so i guess both will work.  not sure the trailing slash will do the parent folder so might wnat to remove it
<Ugb3> bekks: I can't find any information on how to install the open source one.
<MagePsycho> ok
<m1dnight> also, to download it: http://bit.ly/1n7qGZC
<Moony22> OerHeks: what is this then? http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<OerHeks> Moony22, again, join #ubuntu-touch for info and support
<mamece2> m1dnight: should the wallpaper login screen issue reported as a bug?
<m1dnight> mamece2: I'm not a pro, but to me personally it's not an issue so I haven't figured it out. I do think it has something to do with the drivers or something :)
<m1dnight> So I can't really help you with that
<Wispanator> Um Hi I'm having problems installing a new graphics driver. Would anyone help me please?
<somsip> daftykins: so now I have the MBR written to the USB drive :-/ Looks like I'll have to set the new HD as the boot drive, and have grub on there, with an option to boot 12.04
<bekks> Moony22: Read the headline of your link. "Install Ubuntu for devices on a supported phone or tablet"
<ahel> dw1: thank you dived into your link. Now I'll look for lightdm configurations on the web
<dw1> ahel: i would check that lightdm log
<mamece2> ok then.. i have a big problem. I made a mistake using dd. I had a 750 GB NTFS external hd. I started doing dd from my laptop hd to the external dd and i overwrite a bit before doing ctrl+c. Now my ntfs drive has got a lil bit ext4 partition and a lot of UNALLOCATED data. How can i restore whats lets in the ex-ntfs now unallocated part of the 750 gb external hd?
<Ugb3> Okay so anyone knows how i can install any driver for my HD4550 (Knowing that there is no more any catalyst driver for it ?)
<mac_15> i'm trying irssi....can someone send me a private messagge? thank you....:-)
<Nach0z> Ugb3: go with an older driver
<bekks> Ugb3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<dw1> Wispanator: post your problem for best results
<ahel> dw1: already done. /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ is empty. And that's not nice
<Ugb3> bekks: I read the page, there is nothing about installing it...
<OerHeks> Ugb3, use the standard driver, ati 4xxx is unsupported by the new driver, so no advantage 3d functions and such
<dw1> ahel: mine's empty
<Ugb3> OerHeks: How could i do that ?
<Wispanator> Um I'm having problems installing a new graphics driver for my HD 7770. Nothing in the Software Updater works properly, so I'm trying to install the 14.4 Beta but the installer doesn't do anything when I run it.
<OerHeks> Ugb3, use the one that comes with the installation
<dw1> ahel: my /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf has 3 lines: [SeatDefaults], user-session=ubuntu, greeter-session=unity-greeter
<ahel> What about lightdm.conf ?
<Ugb3> OerHeks: How could i do that ? I didn't change anything and there obviously no driver loaded...
<OerHeks> Ugb3, well, yesterday you removes the closed ati driver, right?
<OerHeks> *removed
<bekks> Ugb3: Did you work through the article given? Did you check like the article told you?
<Ugb3> OerHeks: I just did a clean install.
<Ugb3> bekks: Yep.
<bekks> Ugb3: So whats the output of "dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'" ?
<Deddokatana> hey, no batt laptop with loose power
<Ugb3> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7478473/
<Deddokatana> anyway, who was reading, radeon.modeset = 1
<dw1> Wispanator: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<mac_15> i'm trying irssi....can someone send me a private messagge? thank you....:-)
<bekks> Ugb3: Line 6 tells you the free driver is initialized (and loaded).
<OerHeks> Ugb3, then you are fine
<Ugb3> bekks: Weird as i'm sure i have no acceleration at all, i have like 4 fps and only a part of the screen is used.
<Ugb3> OerHeks: Define "fine" ?
<OerHeks> Ugb3, fine as in no better driver available.
<ahel> dw1: you've been quicker than me, thank you :) edited .conf according to/usr/share/lightdm...But now only asks for login and password. Then still stays there
<bekks> Ugb3: "Ugb3: Line 6 tells you the free driver is initialized (and loaded)."
<Ugb3> OerHeks: Ok so I can say that my card isn't supported by ubuntu 14.04.
<dw1> ahel: so now it starts but you cant login?
<Ugb3> bekks: Yeah sure but there is obviously something wrong.
<mamece2> I made a mistake using dd. I had a 750 GB NTFS external hd. I started doing dd from my laptop hd to the external dd and i overwrite a bit before doing ctrl+c. Now my ntfs drive has got a lil bit ext4 partition and a lot of UNALLOCATED data. How can i restore whats lets in the ex-ntfs now unallocated part of the 750 gb external hd?
<bekks> Ugb3: Because?
<BartDude> This is far from urgent, but... Is there a way to disable shadows around windows?
<mamece2> Im using testdisk to try to locate the partition but theres only the ext4 that i copied by mistake, the ntfs is not there, its just unallocated data
<ahel> dw1: I can enter my login and it accepts or not but then screen flickers and do nothing else
<dw1> ahel: try renaming /home/user/.Xauthority
<Ugb3> bekks: because it is not working well, only a part of the screen is used (9/10 of it and i can't change the resolution) and i have like 4 fps max.
<bekks> Ugb3: Define "not working well"
<bekks> Ugb3: and 4 fpss when doing what?
<bekks> Ugb3: Running which resolution?
<Ugb3> bekks: not well : only a part of the screen is used (9/10 of it and i can't change the resolution) and i have like 4 fps max.
<Ugb3> 4fps opening a folder of whatever.
<Ugb3> bekks: i don't have choice 1080
<bekks> Ugb3: do you use unity?
<Ugb3> bekks: Yeah.
<bekks> Ugb3: "1080" is a number, not a resolution.
<bekks> Ugb3: I suggest using xfce or lxde then.
<Ugb3> bekks: 1080 stands for 1920x1080.
<Ugb3> bekks: Will i have any acceleration there ?
<ahel> dw1: there is no way to reset configs for those packages?
<Ugb3> Ugb3: or at least a full screen ?
<BartDude> This is far from urgent, but... Is there a way to disable shadows around windows?
<bekks> Ugb3: You have a card that old that there is no proprietary driver anymore. Be happy if it works at least. :)
<ahel> BartDude: I think it depends on your decorator
<Ugb3> bekks: Ok, i guess i should switch back to fedora or windows then.
<bekks> Ugb3: Which doesnt magically improve your hardware.
<mamece2>  i need a hd expert
<Ugb3> bekks: Nope but at least it works.
<bekks> mamece2: For what?
<BartDude> ahel: Decorator? :P
<mamece2> bekks: i did a mistake using dd
<jrtappers> mamece2, how bad?
<mamece2> jrtappers: bekks: I overwrite my external hd, but just a lil
<bekks> mamece2: And our task is to guess what you did? :)
<bekks> mamece2: Then restore your backup.
<dw1> ahel: sudo apt-get install --reinstall or sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package> -- but removing/renaming .Xauthority is a common fix for login not working
<mamece2> bekks: jrtappers  I had a 750 GB NTFS external hd. I started doing dd from my laptop hd to the external dd and i overwrite it a bit before doing ctrl+c. Now my ntfs drive has got a lil bit ext4 partition and a lot of UNALLOCATED data. How can i restore whats lets in the ex-ntfs now unallocated part of the 750 gb external hd?
<mamece2> bekks: the external drive was my backup drive.
<ahel> dw1: tried renaming but no luck
<bekks> mamece2: So you have no data lost. Reformat and create a new backup from your original data.
<ahel> And tried even installing reinstalling.
<raggg> anyong know how to get two finger right click with a *physical* click (not a tap) working with a clickpad in 14.04?
<ahel> Maybe I didn't hit the right packages. Tired... Damn updates
<mamece2> bekks: that my last option. I want to know if i can recover with foremost from the unallocated data
<OerHeks> raggg, 2 finger click, never heard of that
<dw1> ahel: i have helped someone in the past that was helped by actually manually recreating .Xauthority
<bekks> mamece2: Creating a new backup will be faster.
<mamece2> bekks: theres a problem, i dont remember if everything in the external drive was backup
<dw1> ahel: this looks like the instructions http://tinyurl.com/m7fb4kj .. but i would probably skip that last sudo chmod step it doesnt seem right
<mamece2> bekks: if i could just get the names of the files I could compare and format without remorse
<bekks> mamece2: the file names where overwritten.
<Ugb3> mamece2 bekks  isn't that possible to resize the partition with some gparted ?
<bekks> Ugb3: that will destroy any chance of restoring the data.
<Ugb3> bekks: Ok i didnt get that there were data loss.
<bekks> However, without a backup, the data can safely considered to not have been worth to beb kept.
<mamece2> bekks: I know theres 116 GB that were lost. it was what dd overwritten. But I want to take a look at the rest of the data in the unaloccated space. theres a way to restore unallocated to NTFS (the initial FS)?
<bekks> mamece2: you could try to use photorec
<ahel> dw1: but then startx wouldn't work!
<dw1> ahel: here's the original that helped the other guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386329&p=8699969#post8699969
<dw1> ahel: ?
<bekks> ahel: startx isnt supposed to work. Start your X server with lightdm/gdm/etc
<ahel> If it was a xauthority problem
<dw1> ahel: perhaps not
<dw1> ahel: dont know
<mamece2> bekks: photorec or foremost?
<bekks> ahel: Which permissions/owner does .Xauthority have?
<ahel> bekks: that's what we're trying to do
<bekks> mamece2: Did I write photorec or foremost?
<bekks> ahel: "ls -lha ~/.Xauthority"
<ahel> Sorry I'm slow on the phone
<dw1> ahel: .xsession-errors might have something too
<mamece2> bekks: isnt} photorec just for pictures?
<bekks> mamece2: No.
<leipzig> Hi all.
<leipzig> Anyone here experienced with hostapd?
<bekks> leipzig: What if someone is?
<mamece2> ok let me finnish with testdisk and I will use photorec, tyvm
<ahel> bekks: userX proprietary and group read and write.
<leipzig> bekks: I have been trying to use ap-hotspot which depends on hostapd, and I keep facing this issue.. http://pastebin.com/xBzEYa1Z
<leipzig> bekks, What could be the problem?
<bekks> leipzig: I dont see any issues in your post
<leipzig> bekks, The issue is that ap-hotspot never completes, and no wireless hotspot is made for some reason.
<mamece2> bekks: do you think i can skip the partition search and start recovering files from the unallocated data?
<Ugb3> bekks: Ok same problem with lubuntu, everything is slow as vista on a pentium II and it only uses a part of the screen. I think the problem comes from the whole 14.04 and my card...
<ahel> Using startx in Nautilus it escalates asking my psw to mount an external HD. Does it suggest anything?
<OerHeks> ahel using startx in nautilus ? what makes you think it should do something right?
<OerHeks> Ugb3, try resetting your monitor to factory defaults, works sometimes
<Ugb3> OerHeks: thanks, but didnt work :(
<mamece2>  do you think i can skip the partition search from testdisk and start recovering files from the unallocated data?
<ahel> OerHeks: didn't know it was really that bad
<Ugb3> Ok, byebye ubuntu too bad you don't like my graphic card :'(
<bekks> Ugb3: Just get some recent hardware.
<Ugb3> Thank you all who tried to help me.
<Ugb3> bekks: I will, but ubuntu used to be a nice way to get "old" hardware working well... and my 7800Gt is older but working better...
<Ugb3> Back to fedora.
<leipzig> bekks, Any idea what could be the problem?
<bekks> leipzig: never tried / needed to try using hostapd, sorry
<leipzig> bekk, oh okay. Thanks, anyways..
<zM> Hi
<ahel> I'm an inch from formatting everything
<bekks> ahel: because of?
<zM> I have a problem with my /media directory's permissions. I can't open any media unless be su and even as su they're on "read only" mode
<leipzig> Okay, then... I guess I'm gonna try to move to fedora too.. :\
<ahel> I cannot make it login from lightdm and now I notice that gnome-control center goes segmentation fault
<bekks> zM: So which ubuntu are you on?
<zM> 14
<bekks> zM: 14 what?
<zM> The last LTS (14.04 right ?)
<bekks> ahel: do you have enough disk space?
<bekks> ahel: And whoch ubuntu are you on exactly?
<bekks> *which
<ahel> I just updated to 14.04
<ahel> Yeah I'm backing up my things on an external HD
<mamece2> bekks: I cant create an image for the unallocated space in my external hd. what can i do?
<bekks> mamece2: Define "i cant create an image"
<OerHeks> mamece2, for restoring/repairing NTFS i would use UBcd with free tools, making an image of unallocated space is not easy.
<mamece2> bekks: when i use testdisk to create an image the option are there just for data with FS defined
<bekks> mamece2: Yeah - and testdisk isnt photorec.
<mamece2> bekks: i thought photorec worked only with images
<Ugb3> bekks: There must be something wrong somewhere in the last ubuntu, even the fedora installer works better, it is full screen and smooth as butter, i wish it could be like that with ubuntu.
<bekks> mamece2: So create an image - I dont see the problem.
<OerHeks> mamece2, you've asked it before, why do you ignore answers?
<bekks> Ugb3: The installer is irrelevant at all times.
<mamece2> bekks: when i try to create an image I cant choose the unallocated space
<mamece2> OerHeks: Im doing what you suggest
<bekks> mamece2: Why not? Create a full image using dd.
<raggg> im getting ~60MB/s write speed on a sata 2 SSD, does that seem slow or is that ok?
<bekks> mamece2: Operate on that full image only.
<mamece2> bekks: ok
<bekks> raggg: thats ok.
<raggg> bekks: cool thanks
<Geo> Hi, want to run this by you... I currently have an 80gb and a 60gb hard drive mirroring each other for /home (60gb), and the remaining 20gb on the 80gb as / . I am about to upgrade the drives and bought 2x 160gb drives. I still plan to mirror /home, but with same-sized drives, I'm hesitant to mirror / , in case mdadm has an issue at some point and I can't boot my machine.
<Geo> What are your thoughts on how to divvy up the drive spacing?
<Ugb3> bekks: I coul'nt event type in real time in the ubuntu installer...
<bekks> Geo: Thats nonsense. You are afraif of mdadm mirroring and you want to not mirror / because of that? :)
<bekks> Geo: Then why do you want to mirror /home if you are afraid of losing /home then?
<Geo> bekks: eh?
<raggg> bekks: my hdd is writing faster than the ssd, is that normal?
<Geo> I think you misunderstand
<bekks> Geo: Either trust in mdadm and mirror everything, or dont trust in it, and dont mirror anything.
<Geo> If /home doesn't come up, my machine (remotely admin'd) can still come up, I can fix what didn't come up.
<bekks> Geo: Wrong. :)
<Geo> If / doesn't come up, the machine never turns on, and I can't get to it
<asarch> How can I debug Xen kernel?
<bekks> Geo: How are you supposed to log in your user without a /home ?
<asarch> It only crashes with  no "explanation" :-(
<Geo> bekks: because /home doesn't disapear... it just mounts, empty under /
<asarch> This machine, however, does support Xen, it used to work fine with OpenSuse
<bekks> Geo: And you will not be able to log in since /home/user/ does not exist.
<patchy_85> hello?
<bekks> Geo: So redesign your strategy.
<Geo> bekks: lets pretend it does to get past this conversation- it has worked for me for the past five years just fine
<Geo> I'm asking about /
<patchy_85> this is my first time trying IRC, it's all quite new to me
<bekks> Geo: If you can, mirror it.
<bekks> Geo: Especially when you are already mirroring /home
<patchy_85> you guys can see my messages right?
<sl33k_> My 14.04 is very laggy. So was earlier 10.04. What is it depend upon? Could I make any hardware changes to see this go away?
<bekks> sl33k_: So which hardware do you actually have?
<Ugb3> patchy_85: No we don't see your message.
<patchy_85> @Ugb3 I don't know why, did I misconfigure something?
<Ugb3> patchy_85: This was a joke, we can read you well :)
<patchy_85> oh lol xD
<davros_> can anyone tell me why my desktop is black and I'm unable to open any applications after restarting? http://i.imgur.com/wjc0Pc5.png
<davros_> this happened earlier and I had to reinstall
<patchy_85> okay, just a quick question is this the irc channel for ubuntu only? does it also include its variants?
<patchy_85> because I'm a xubuntu user
<davros_> I'm running ubuntu 13.04 in parallels
<bekks> !raring | davros_
<ubottu> davros_: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<sl33k_> bekks: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6570  @ 2.10GHz on a Dell Vostro 1015
<bekks> sl33k_: Then you just have to live with it - that thing is about 5 years old. You could use xfce or lxde, too.
<sl33k_> bekks: You mean core 2 duo processor?
<bekks> sl33k_: I mean your T6570.
<sl33k_> bekks: Would I have to reinstall the os for it? Can I switch from gnome to xfce without much hassle and work and installing?
<bekks> sl33k_: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<kupo_> herro ubuntu
<Ugb3> sl33k_: It seems that know you have to have a recent computer to use ubuntu with unity.
<sl33k_> bekks: This package changes just the desktop environment without anything underlying, correct?
<davros_> does anyone have any clue why my desktop is black? I can tell the windows are there because if I click in the right place the menu bar displays the correct application name, but I can't see anything
<sl33k_> Ugb3: What is unity? desktop environment?
<Ugb3> sl33k_: kind of yeah.
<kupo_> graphic error
<bekks> davros_: You have an unsupported Ubuntu release. Install a supported release first.
<kupo_> yeah. i'd try others instead of unity
<bekks> sl33k_: Yes.
<sl33k_> bekks: Ok i will try those commands. I hope nothing goes wrong so as to warrant a backup...
<jakhi> how can i defragment an ext2/3/4 filesystem?
<bekks> sl33k_: I assume you already have a backup. If you dont, you dont have to care, since you dont consider your data being worth to be kept then.
<bekks> jakhi: you dont have to.
<jakhi> just in case...
<bekks> jakhi: You dont have to.
<jakhi> assume i need to
<dw1> sl33k_: i use the 'classic gnome' which can be installed with sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback
<Ugb3> jakhi: You won't.
<bekks> jakhi: I know you dont.
<Ugb3> jakhi: There is no such fragmentation with ext systems.
<dw1> sl33k_: http://askubuntu.com/a/65087 -- its easier on the comp than unity
<patchy_86> is this irc channel only for ubuntu or for all ubuntu variants and flavors?
<bazhang> http://linkpot.net/behead/   jakhi
<jakhi> i've heard that fsck also consolidates the filesytem
<dw1> sl33k_: just install that package i mentioned and choose Gnome (Metacity) at login by clicking the ubuntu icon next to login box
<sl33k_> thanks for the tip dw1. checking the link
<bekks> jakhi: you still dont need to do that using ext filesystems.
<sl33k_> dw1: What happens if i cancel a install at command line with ctrl-c. safe?
<dw1> sl33k_: should avoid it
<OerHeks> patchy_86, onlu ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu, no derivates
<bekks> sl33k_: Not safe.
<Ugb3> sl33k_: If you like Gnome give Fedora a try, my computer is just unusable with Unity but super smooth with fedora and Gome 3, or if you want to stay in a ubuntu-like distrib try elementary os.
<bekks> Ugb3: Or just install gnome on Ubuntu.
<dw1> Ugb3: you can run many other desktops than unity on ubuntu ..
<bekks> Ugb3: Or use xfce, lxde, etc.
<dw1> Ugb3: http://tinyurl.com/ubdesk
<patchy_86> which desktop environment do you guys use?
<Ugb3> bekks: Yeah but gnome on ubuntu is not as smooth imo and xfce etc... isn't gnome.
<dw1> i use gnome-session-flashback aka gnome classic
<patchy_86> I used to use xfce but since I've learned how to use i3 I can't go back :P
<bekks> Ugb3: You just said that "gnome isnt gnome" - I consider that you have no clue what you are talking about at that point.
<patchy_86> tiling window managers are just so much more comfortable
<patchy_86> does anyone have tried i3 or awesomewm yet?
<Ugb3> xfce etc... are not gnome i mean. bekks
<Ugb3> and gome on ubuntu suck imho.
<bekks> Ugb3: then again: you can use gnome on ubuntu. And watch your language.
<Ugb3> bekks: Sorry, yeah you can but once again i think it's not that polished.
<OerHeks> Ugb3, no need to rant, this is a support channel, join #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat. you have old hardware, that does not apply to everybody.
<Ugb3> It apply to sl33k_ whose i was replying to.
<bekks> Ugb3: And what do you need eye candy for, actually? For nothing, in fact. The point is, there is no reason in suggesting various distros when the same software can be run the same way and can be configured the same way on ubuntu, too.
<Ugb3> Ok everybody leave me aline.
<m1dnight> Can i ask questions about xfce here as well?
<Ugb3> alone*
<bekks> Ugb3: Thats hardly possible in one of the largest channels on freenode :)
<bekks> m1dnight: Yes.
<Ugb3> I just was replying to sl33k_ and giving my own advice no need to flame me.
<m1dnight> well, I'm trying to make sure xfce does not show previous windows on startup. well, they are not really "previous" since it shows some session each time
<bekks> Ugb3: If you think other opinions than yours are "flaming you", it is you who should leave us alone, actually.
<m1dnight> I have disabled it when I click shutdown, but it still shows me the sessin
<m1dnight> Any clue how I can tell it "do not open anything" ?
<sl33k_> Ugb3: I am open to all. Maybe will first check light buntus then fedora.
<dw1> fedora = blasphemy :p
<bekks> dw1: pain is a good teacher ;)
<nwg> migrating from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS.  how does one find out what happened to a package that existed in 12.04 and no longer exists in 14.04??
<bekks> nwg: It wasnt ported to 14.04 - thats what happened.
<asarch> This is the dmesg's output: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/376378
<nwg> libreadline-ruby is the package name
<asarch> This is lscpi's: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/376381
<raul7821> Hi guys, is there a simple preview application(no gimp) that can add text to images, or draw rectangles
<raul7821> on top of images
<asarch> These are with "normal" kernel (not the Xen's one)
<OerHeks> !find libreadline-ruby
<ubottu> Found: libruby1.9.1
<OerHeks> raul7821, gpaint can do that, type 'paint' in softwarecenter to see all paint applications
<asarch> Can you create a bridge interface along with Network Manager?
<raul7821> OerHeks:perfect. thanks a lot
<micros> does anyone know of a tool or set of tools to be able to configure the wireless interface with a web page over an adhoc wireless network?  -- no keyboard after the initial service installation... i have seen some neat smartphone apps for this, but would prefer http. thoughts?
<ikonia> micros: configure network on your ubuntu machine ?
<micros> i am playing with wedmin now, but i dont know if i can customize the pages and only show one page of the entire set. - networking.
<micros> yes
<ikonia> micros: thats what gnome network manager is there fore
<ikonia> handy little icon in the top right of your screen
<micros> yes, but i dont have a monitor or keyboard
<micros> embedded system
<ikonia> micros: what hardware platform is this ?
<micros> so i would like to do it remotely
<micros> raspberry pi
<ikonia> then it's not ubuntu
<ikonia> as ubuntu isn't on the pi
<micros> true.
<micros> linux in general, sir.
<micros> sorry, i wasnt clear
<ikonia> micros: so it's not for this channel
<OerHeks> rasp pi is arm6, ubuntu needs arm7 +
<ikonia> no problem, it's not for this channel then
<micros> ok, thanks.
<roler> I have two servers running an identical 14.04 ubuntu. One has the php5-ffmpeg package installed, the other says this. and they both have the same /etc/apt/sources.list Package php5-ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package… any idea??
<confesstov> hello
<Joost`> Is there a signal that my program can somehow catch so that it is alerted when ubuntu wakes from suspend?
<confesstov> is there a way to gather the email lists of everyone at MIT
<lucian> help! ubuntu 14.04 wil not boot! anymore after update.. keeps saying "cryptsetup: lvm not avilable" doesn't even let me drop to busybox just hangs... i dont have lvm but the system's partition is luks encrypted.
<compdoc> lucian, you encrypted your drive?
<lucian> i tried doing update-initramfs -k all -c -v but it kept saying fatal error some tmp file cant be found!
<bekks> confesstov: how is that related to Ubuntu?
<lucian> yeah the drive is encrypted with luks and because im in an older kernel i can still get in
<lucian> depmod: WARNING: could not open /tmp/mkinitramfs_*********** blah blah blah
<lucian> ok so here's that i tried to do with fix
<lucian> sudo update-initramfs -v -c -k 3.2.0-61-generic
<lucian> depmod: WARNING: could not open /tmp/mkinitramfs_HDOATB/lib/modules/3.2.0-61-generic/modules.builtin: No such file or directory
<lucian> can someone explain to me why there's some fatel no file found?
<sl33k_> ok guys I had to hard shutdown my box because of OS freeze in the middle of xubuntu desktop. What do I do to install again? What happens to the previous incomplete download; it showed 55% complete when I shutted it down.
<sl33k_> alt+printscreen+ REISUB did not work.
<holstein> sl33k_: i run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and address any errors that may come up.. then, i just remove, reinstall, or install what is necessary
<kostkon> sl33k_, if it was still downloading you should be fine
<lucian> linux-image-3.2.0-61-generic is just nothing but a hassle with encrypted partitions
<lucian> has there been any fixes as of yet?
<lucian> some sort of hook problem
<sl33k_> Ok how do I switch to xubuntu which seemingly installed fine?
<dw1> sl33k_: probably by clicking on the ubuntu icon next to the username box on login page
<dw1> sl33k_: then a list should appear
<sophocles> hello
<sophocles> i have a lot of problems with wifi and ubuntu for 2wire router
<sophocles> it keeps getting disconnected while my win8 has no problem
<sl33k_> dw1: The login screen appears even after you lock the screen? I will look up the combination to lock screen...
<robincook> join #cubieboard
<dw1> sl33k_: Ctrl-Alt-L will lock the screen, but no you have to log out
<OerHeks> robincook, leave #cubieboard
<robincook> OerHeks, ah, why say that?
<lucian> i need to get rid of linux-image-3.2.0-61-generic but the problem is its being treated as if it doesnt exist.. cant even locate it from the repos
<OerHeks> robincook, as we like your spam ... not
<lucian> cant even find it in synaptic :/
<dw1> lucian: what version of Ubuntu
<sl33k_> great thanks
<robincook> OerHeks, sorry, I don't get you. I am Chinese, that a main reason I am interesting in cb.
<lucian> dw1: 14.04
<dw1> lucian: why are you on such a weird kernel :-/
<lucian> dw1: i dont know it just showed up with that number
<lucian> in  /ls boot
<dw1> lucian: sudo apt-get install linux-signed-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<dw1> lucian: err
<sl33k_> ctrl+alt+del shows only logout option. Why does not is show up restart? What is the shortcut to restart os?
<lucian> i dont know why there's a initrd.img-3.2.0-61-generic ibn /boot
<dw1> lucian: sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<lucian> or how it got there
<dw1> lucian: thats the one you should be on
<lucian> dw1: thankx, yeah i dont know what happened
<dw1> sl33k_: are you in xubuntu now?
<dw1> sl33k_: xfce, rather :)
<sl33k_> dw1: no
<dw1> sl33k_: not sure bout graphic mode but gnome-session-quit in terminal might work
<sl33k_> how much big is xfce package install?
<bekks> sl33k_: "sudo init 6" is the shortcut to restart the OS.
<dw1> sl33k_: for logout
<dw1> sl33k_: it should tell you when you use the apt-get install command
<sl33k_> I am confused. Logout just switches accounts?
<lucian> how do i get rid of this 3.2.0-61 image?
<dw1> sl33k_: yea just brings to login screen
<lucian> apt-get can't locate it
<dw1> lucian: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<lucian> it wont find it
<dw1> lucian: dpkg -l | grep 3.2.0
<dw1> lucian: use that packagename
<lucian> dw1: that didn't find anything other than 3.2.21-1
<dw1> lucian: dpkg -r <package> also works but should be the same as apt-get remove
<dw1> lucian: oh you installed from source ?
<lucian> dw1: yes i never actually created my own kernal
<lucian> kernel*
<lucian> so i dont know how this got there
<lucian> but i'd like to find it
<lucian> and purge it out correctly
<dw1> lucian: wont be easy without a package manager
<SonikkuAmerica> lucian: You can also try Ubuntu Tweak from tualatrix's PPA ( !PPA risk )
<dw1> lucian: checkinstall is a utility that creates packages from source files .. so if you download the source for that exact kernel and install it again with checkinstall you can then remove the package and it will remove everything ...
<lucian> dw1: it cant locate anything thats 3.2.0-61-generic
<leipzig> Thanks everyone for your help! I was finally able to solve my hotspot issue! :)
<dw1> lucian: or you can look at the install process and manually reverse .
<ikonia> you should NOT be using checkinstall to build kernel packages
<lucian> this is all way over my head
<sl33k_> How does logout differ from restart?
<lucian> cant i just get rid of a simple kernel image
<dw1> lucian: well just leave it there and switch to the latest its just a few bytes space :p
<ikonia> lucian: how did you install the kernel image ?
<lucian> oh i see whats going on
<sophocles_>  i have a lot of problems with wifi and ubuntu for 2wire router
<sophocles_>  it keeps getting disconnected while my win8 has no problem
<lucian> 3.2.0.61-generic is actually from 12.04 precise(12.04)LTS but it should have been removed during installation
<lucian> during a clean full install of 14.04(LTS)
<ikonia> lucian: it's not a clean install
<ikonia> lucian: if there is a 12.04 kernel there - it's not a clean install
<ikonia> it's an upgrade of some sort
<lucian> ikonia: yeah so why did it upgrade when it should have fulling installed
<ikonia> lucian: can you please clarify - is this a clean install or an upgrade
<lucian> anyways - i need to remove it it or I'll go OCD crazy
<ikonia> lucian: can you please clarify - is this a clean install or an upgrade
<lucian> ikonia: no i think what happen was, during installation I didn't actuall 'format' the boot partition so i think thats why the old kernel stayed
<ikonia> lucian: can you please clarify - is this a clean install or an upgrade
<sixwheeledbeast> it can only be a upgrade surely?
<lucian> i forgot to format the /boot partition so thats why
<ikonia> lucian: can you please clarify - is this a clean install or an upgrade
<lucian> now i remember
<dw1> sophocles_: what network card? maybe can google up a solution
<ikonia> I'm not interested now
<lucian> ikonia: scroll up
<ikonia> it shouldn't be this hard to get information from someone asking for help
<dw1> sophocles_: lspci | grep Network might show it
<sophocles_> thanks, let me checko
<lucian> so i believe the kernel is nowhere in the / system but still lingering in /boot
<ikonia> lucian: the kernel is not in /
<ikonia> kernels do not live in /
<sophocles_> dw1: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<lucian> so if it just rm those vmlinuzes out
<lucian> should be fine
<ikonia> you have a screwed up system
<dw1> sophocles_: same as mine.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> more so due to encyrption
<ikonia> I would strongly advise you not to remove ANYTHING
<ikonia> at this time
<sl33k_> When starting xfce it asked - default config or one panel? What doe it imply? What are panels exacly, pardon my terms ignorance...
<gccster> guys i'm running ubuntu 14.04 and lamp and even tho i have in php.ini display_errors = off i get Unknown: mysql_connect(): The mysql extension is deprecated and will be removed in the future:
<dw1> sophocles_: didnt have any similar issues tho
<sophocles_> hmmm
<sl33k_> I chose default config btw
<sophocles_> i thought it was the 2wire because i have no problem outside of it ie starbucks, coffeebean
<ikonia> gccster: mysql connect is being replaced by PDO as a php function
<sophocles_> 2wire is pretty pathetic system but i'm not the master of this house
<dw1> sophocles_: lsmod | grep ath = http://paste.ubuntu.com/7479084/ ?
<gccster> ikonia, no parameter changes?
<sl33k_> How to be comfortable with xfce? Where are the wifi widget at top? What is workspace?
<ikonia> gccster: it's a totally different function
<gccster> ikonia, i would like to use the deprecated but cant stop the error messages to show up
<ikonia> hence "unknown function"
<ikonia> gccster: it's an error as it's not installed
<sl33k_> When starting xfce it asked - default config or one panel? What doe it imply? What are panels exacly, pardon my terms ignorance...
<sophocles_> grep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/747/9084/: No such file or directory
<gccster> ikonia, how can i fix it?
<dw1> gccster: display_errors = off just means it shouldnt show in browser but will show in the logs
<gccster> dw1, its still in browser
<sl33k_> dw1: xfce feels nimble. thanks for the suggestion!
<dw1> sophocles_: lsmod | grep ath
<linuxiOSgeek> nick /register linuxiOSgeek
<dw1> sl33k_: i didnt suggest xfce i suggested gnome-session-flashback :)
<sl33k_> oh :)
<dw1> gccster: perhaps the script turned display_errors on then
<linuxiOSgeek> What version of Ubuntu are you guys running?
<sixwheeledbeast> the latest
<sl33k_> If anyones used xfce. where is the wifi widget?
<linuxiOSgeek> Are you guys part of Canonical?
<ikonia> linuxiOSgeek: this is a communty channel
<ikonia> linuxiOSgeek: mixture of everyone in here
<linuxiOSgeek> OK
<dw1> linuxiOSgeek: some are, I think. see topic. 'official support'
<linuxiOSgeek> Why does Linux not require defragmentation?
<ikonia> linuxiOSgeek: file system works different
<bazhang> !defrag | linuxiOSgeek
<ubottu> linuxiOSgeek: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<sophocles_> how do i paste it to the bin from command line and grep?
<sophocles_> come again?
<k1l> linuxiOSgeek: the ext4 filesystem got a journal. that defrags the filesystem right in time
<linuxiOSgeek> Your ext4 filesystem link is broken
<gccster> dw1, if i turn it on it shows DEPRECATED warning  now it says Unknown: mysql_connect
<ALourenco> Hello. I need to patch module mac80211, can anyone help me?
<k1l> !pastebinit | sophocles_
<ubottu> sophocles_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dw1> gccster: try ##php
<linuxiOSgeek> Ubottu's link is broken, pleas fix
<freijon> bazhang: that URL seems broken
<linuxiOSgeek> Which OS should I use on my ASUS K53E, Windows 8, or Ubuntu 14.04?
<dw1> sophocles_: if youre in the gui interface select the text then middle mouse button on the destination
<ikonia> linuxiOSgeek: it's all about what you need/want and what you are comfortable with
<ikonia> linuxiOSgeek: totally up to you - see which you like best
<linuxiOSgeek> OK
<k1l> linuxiOSgeek: since you ask in a ubuntu channel: ubuntu :)
<sophocles_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7479118/
<sophocles_> thanks
<linuxiOSgeek> Do you use iOS on your Apple devices, or do you not have any iOS devices?
<linuxiOSgeek> iOS uses the Linux kernel too!
<OerHeks> linuxiOSgeek, this is ubuntu support, join the apple channel for ios issues
<k1l> linuxiOSgeek: for not ubuntu related chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<tking0036> Thats not even true either.. They use the BSD mach kernel
<linuxiOSgeek> No, Cocoa Touch
<dw1> sophocles_: looks similar to mine .. wonder what the 3k is for
<sophocles_> dw1: greek to me
<dw1> sophocles_: i might suggest changing router channel to one with less interference, but if windows works
<dw1> sophocles_: i guess its for the bluetooth
<sophocles_> oh well, i mean it's working now, just spotty
<sophocles_> might be the repeater
<sophocles_> thanks tho
<linuxiOSgeek> I will join your other channel for non Ubuntu users, OK?
<stemid> I messed up my sudoers config so I thought gksu would save me but gksu nautilus just returns 1. same with gksu rm /etc/sudoers.d/my_broken_file
<bekks> linuxiOSgeek: Which "other channel"? :)
<linuxiOSgeek> #ubuntu-offtopic
<linuxiOSgeek> Does Linux require rebooting as much as Windows does?
<nwg> linux very rarely requires reboot
<dw1> sophocles_: there could be some information in /var/log/syslog
<stemid> pkexec visudo did what I needed
<dw1> would raising TTL make disconnections due to interference less frequent?
<sophocles_> how do i pipe into a text file? what is the command
<perdomwx> echo test > test.txt
<freijon> >> appends, > overwrites
<dw1> sophocles_: echo "test" > file;  cat file | grep something > file2
<sophocles_> ic
<dw1> sophocles_: "I went thru the same recently the only thing that helped was to change the channel of the wireless router. After that no more drops."
<sophocles_> what do you mean cahnge the channel of the wireless router
<sophocles_> i don't have access to the router, that's the other problem, i would try hacking into the admin page
<dw1> sophocles_: yeah you probably can
<sl33k_> Is xfce xubuntu the same?
<daftykins> same as what?
<sl33k_> and*
<sophocles_> the roomate, the person who owns the router, is not being very decent about it
<sophocles_> ok i will look into that. thanks guys. i didn't mean to say i use win8, i only bought it bc i had a job interview. ubuntu is #1
<daftykins> sl33k_: xfce is a desktop environment that can be installed on ubuntu. xubuntu is a download of ubuntu which comes with xfce as default instead of unity. it is lighter weight and runs better with less resources than unity
<dw1> sophocles_: http://google.com/search?q=change+channel+router -- if you type route in terminal it should say the 'gateway' IP which is probably the same IP you need to browse to to access admin page
<ikonia> sophocles_: you're free to use what you want, it doesn't matter to us what you like best, no need to apologise for using windows
<sophocles_> ;)
<daftykins> just don't ask us to support it :)
<Yelu> sophocles_, if your roommate's router had ethernet plugs, you could use another wireless router you'd control (or simply plug your machine directly).
<ALourenco> Hello. I need to patch module mac80211, can anyone help me?
<sl33k_> daftykins: so to install xubuntu I will have to remove my current install or run it on the vm?
<dw1> sophocles_: then either try the user/pass written on the router or google the model for default login
<daftykins> sl33k_: no, it can also be installed via the metapackage 'xubuntu-desktop'
<sl33k_> my install is ubuntu
<sl33k_> daftykins: essentially that package runs on top of ubuntu
<sl33k_> Am I on the same page?
<daftykins> sl33k_: packages are software for installing. it installs :)
<sl33k_> :)
<dw1> sl33k_: youre basically on xubuntu :p
<OerHeks> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<dw1> sl33k_: until you install another desktop and try that ! :)
<kupo_> anyone try lxde qt yet?
<kupo_> also. whats recent lxde ppa? installed lxde not lubuntu
<dbugger> Hi
<17SAAFDV4> hi
<dbugger> Is anyone having trouble with 14.04, where the youtube videos dont show any audio for the first 4 seconds?
<dw1> kupo_: http://askubuntu.com/a/65131
<dw1> dbugger: i used to have that problem
<dw1> dbugger: it worked itself out.. :/
<17SAAFDV4> 天才!
<kupo_> thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> !jp | 17SAAFDV4
<ubottu> 17SAAFDV4: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<dbugger> dw1, I had it on 13.10 and now with 14.04 goes on
<dbugger> weird
<17SAAFDV4> sorry ;o
<kupo_> yeah. dont want lubuntu. lxde is fine. just wanted ppa for updates for it. i shold try the new qt version. heard good things
<dw1> dbugger: at the bottom of youtube if you click Try something new it might offer you HTML5 as the default player - maybe it will help
<ALourenco> ok, screw this. goodbye
<dannyedwrds> I have been trying to load the ubuntu live cd with a USB drive using unetbottin and when I boot it up after the ubuntu boot screen it get stuck at a black screen with no back light
<dw1> dannyedwrds: I guess you can use Ctrl-Alt-F1 to load terminal, and there is a problem with teh graphic driver
<sl33k_> This was what I was asking http://askubuntu.com/questions/91380/what-is-the-difference-between-ubuntuxfce-and-xubuntu
<sl33k_> so yeah I got satisfying answers ;)
<geraldbrent> dannyedwrds, I would try nomodeset.
<dannyedwrds> dw1: so when I get into the terminal where do I go from there
<dbugger> dw1, it is already on HTML5. The thing is, it doesnt happen just on YouTube anyway
<dw1> dbugger: i found skipping ahead and back fixed it..
<dannyedwrds> geraldbrent: there is no choice for nomodeset ive already tried looking for it that little simble at the boot screen is not there at all
<dw1> dbugger: but yeah i think it happened in vlc too.. hm
<monkay> Hey, anyone got airmon-ng work in Ubuntu 14? I only get the error msg ioctl(SIOCSIFFLAGS) failed: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<dw1> dannyedwrds: good question...
<monkay> When trying to airodump-ng mon0
<saimoele> hiù
<saimoele> hi
<dw1> dannyedwrds: i suppose you could install a driver package. do you have an add-on video card ?
<dannyedwrds> dw1: negative I have a ATI Radeon HD 8400 in my laptop
<dw1> dannyedwrds: /var/log/Xorg.0.log may have more info about the exact issue, if you can view it
<xeno> Can I get a hint why there aren't simple packages chef-client and chef-server on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> because chef is not simple
<xeno> That is not a reasonable answer.
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> you want a simple version of something that's not simple
<dw1> dannyedwrds: installing fglrx-installer might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<ikonia> it's unreasonble to ask for something like that
<dw1> dannyedwrds: then you might get to desktop by running 'lightdm'
<dannyedwrds> dw1: but how would I install graphics drivers if I can't even see the screen
<dw1> dannyedwrds: if you press ctrl-alt-f1 at the black screen you might get a terminal
<dannyedwrds> dw1: ok ill give it a try
<MagicMadJam> is this the help channel?
<geraldbrent> Yes indeed!
<MagicMadJam> Well, I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 and I dont seem to have sound
<GTRsdk> So I switched to a new motherboard & CPU and now my Ubuntu doesn't boot
<GTRsdk> Windows 7 does though
<TheHypnotist> I was wondering, having recently been learning about windows 2012 server and all of it's active directory and many other features for managing a network.. Are there solution likes this for ubuntu / linux in general ?
<ikonia> GTRsdk: need more info than "won't boot"
<GTRsdk> but after I get past GRUB all I see for Ubuntu us just a white _ on a black background
<MagicMadJam> I followed the basic troubleshooting and alsamixer finds everything ok and gives me a slide board but in sound preferences, I only have a dummy output... ideas?
<GTRsdk> no signs of loading
<ikonia> GTRsdk: boot into single user mode, remove the boot spash
<ikonia> splash
<GTRsdk> ikonia: What do I do at GRUB to get into that?
<ikonia> the easy way is to use the recovery menu item from grub
<MagicMadJam> geraldbrent: ideas?
<GTRsdk> ah so then that should get me to the "enter root password for maintainance or press Control+D to continue"?
<ikonia> it shouldn't ask you for the root password as there is no root password in ubuntu
<dannyedwrds> Well I wasn't able to get into the terminal at all
<GTRsdk> alright. I'll reboot and try it.
<MagicMadJam> I just dont get why it says dummy output.
<dannyedwrds> Well after the boot screen is still at a black screen with no back light and I can't get into the terminal and am not able to get to the terminal
<MagicMadJam> and speech dispatcher is disabled
<LonelyDanbo> what maps a USB gamepad's controls to the mouse cursor by default? I can't seem to search for results on the net.
<LonelyDanbo> BTW, I'm using Xubuntu (but #xubuntu isn't responding to my problem
<MagicMadJam> Back, force alsa to reload didnt work
<MagicMadJam> I still have a dummy output even though alsamixer in terminal says I have intel
<geraldbrent> :(
<LonelyDanbo> ok. it's not the NES emulator that's mapping my gamepad controls to strange crap, because I just uninstalled it and it's still moving the damned mouse cursor.
<MagicMadJam> reboot?
<MagicMadJam> LonelyDanbo: reboot?
<LonelyDanbo> oh. do I need to do that too? k.
<MagicMadJam> LonelyDanbo: not entirely sure but probably would help.
<Jiraffe_> What does this error mean? bit.ly/1oB5crX ?
<LonelyDanbo> Nope. gamepad still moving the mouse cursor.
<LonelyDanbo> buttons do strange things too. one pastes my clipboard. the other does mouse right-click.
<cere> ciao
<LonelyDanbo> I didn't know Xubuntu had a default installed to handle gamepads.
<random_user12312> Hello, how to run a graphic program as root? kdesu and sudo dont do it right.
<MagicMadJam> LonelyDanbo: im not sure. that's not good. It seems that the nes emulator or whatever you install remapped your keyboard keys, you might want to search hwo to restore your system's keymappings
<bekks> random_user12312: sudo messed up .Xauthority permissions,, and gksu and kdesu do it just right,
<dannyedwrds> Well after the boot screen is still at a black screen with no back light and I can't get into the terminal and am not able to get to the terminal
<dannyedwrds> any ideas what i can do?
<MagicMadJam> brb restarting to try and fix my audio problem
<random_user12312> bekks: thank you, gksu does it right, thank you
<LonelyDanbo> what's a "system keymapping"?
<LonelyDanbo> is it just the keyboard? why would a gamepad be part of that?
<xeno> <bekks> xeno: That means you are not using an official vbox release. Ask the Ubuntu support then, or use an official release.
<Samson> Hi from Netherlands
<LonelyDanbo> god I hate my life. why can't simple things just work.
<woof-woof> Hi from Brazil! > Samson
<Geo> I upgraded to 12.04 from 10.04, and now my mail server seems to be bouncing messages. Where/how should I start troubleshooting?
<Samson> sorry can not good engelisch
<bekks> xeno: Forming a full question qould be helpful for all the others.
<xeno> The trouble is, I am cloning a virtualbox vm, and when I clone it from a saved state which is booted with a setting to generate a new MAC accress, I do not get the new MAC address, but the booted one on the source vm.
<Samson> Wie is hier nederlands????
<DJones> !nl | Samson
<ubottu> Samson: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<xeno> VBGUI version 4.3.10_Ubuntu
<bekks> xeno: Provide the important part too: you are using a vbox version from the ubuntu repos.
<LonelyDanbo> what would remap a gamepad's controls to move the mouse cursor? someone said "system keymappings" but isn't that the keyboard?
<bekks> xeno: and there is no such things as "VBGUI", but just "VirtualBox".
<xeno> Yes, thank you bekks.  I am using a Virtualbox version as installed from standard Debian.  My Debian is
<Samson> ubottu in ubunto softwarecentrum???
<ubottu> Samson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GTRsdk> ikonia: recovery mode worked :D
<bekks> xeno: For debian support please seek the debian support channels. :)
<xeno> Sorry, Ubuntu...
<xeno> My Ubuntu is 14.04.
<bekks> xeno: Pastebin "lsb_release -a" please as well as "apt-cache search virtualbox"
<Samson> is er ook een chat voor nederlands talig?
<bekks> !nl | Samson
<ubottu> Samson: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<xeno> So, to recapitulate, I am booted, I save the state to a booted state that is not running.  I clone the virtualbox with the setting to regenerate the MAC address to a new one, and that creates a virtualbox vm that still has the original's MAC address
<Samson> ok
<bekks> xeno: Please provide the information requested.
<xeno> When I do the same thing with a virtualbox that is shut down, not saved in a booted state, then it DOES generate the new MAC address.
<xeno> The combination used is virtualbox installed on Ubuntu 14.04, but I am installing Debian on the virtualboxes themselves.
<xeno> I have not tested with Ubuntu on the virtualboxes themselves, but presumably that is not the issue.
<bekks> xeno: I take that as you dont want to provide the information requested. Good luck in getting support for your issue.
<xeno> bekks:  lease clarify any information I have left out.
<ErvisTusha> hi all
<ErvisTusha>  how can i submit my app to Ubuntu Software Center ?
<bekks> xeno: The information request you ignored was "< bekks> xeno: Pastebin "lsb_release -a" please as well as "apt-cache search virtualbox"" - and I am not going to support issues when I have to request information three times.
<bekks> or even more times.
<xeno> Here is the pastebin bekks is suggesting, I think:  http://pastebin.com/x4e3PjJt
<xeno> Please clarify if anything else should be provided.
<bekks> xeno: Ask someone else please.
<xeno> Looks bekks, I am trying to follow your instructions.  It is not very helpful to get impatient and not give a person time to follow through.
<xeno> In fact, I suspect it's against nettiquette.
<Yelu> xeno, if it's not only for comfort reasons, try command line with your cloned machine in OFF state (see manual): VBoxManage modifyvm <yourvm> --macaddress<1-N> auto|<mac> => With this option you can set the MAC address of the virtual network card. Normally, each virtual network card is assigned a random address by VirtualBox at VM creation
<zonovroman> Somebody, who knows when dpm will be online?
<xeno> Yelu:  Okay, thank you.
<Yelu> xeno, the randomizer for a new mac is to be implemented yet
<Yelu> ;)
<xeno> Meanwhile, I can submit a formal bug if that would be helpful.
<whitehat> have ubuntu 14.04. anyone know of a way to save state between sessions, including all open programs in all workspaces?
<bekks> xeno: In fact, I am supporting people in my free time. There is no god given right granted to you to be supported by me. I am the only one who decides to support people under which circumstances. I told you I am not supporting people when I have to ask three time or more for teh same requested information. If you dont accept that. just move on. Thats it. End of discussion.
<xeno> Oh wait, are you kidding?  It works sometimes.
<mamece2> bekks: Hi, i have a question about dd. I have a 1 TB hd, i made a 800 Gb partition, now i can make a image with dd from my 750 GB external drive to the 800GB partition , right?
<xeno> Yelu:  Do you mean it is only beta.  As I said, it works when I clone from a non-booted state.
<bekks> mamece2: Yes.
<bekks> Yelu: the randomizer just works fine, the solution is that the mac address in a saved state cant be changed.
<Yelu> xeno, I had no problems under 12.04 LTS, but also your error description is new to me. - I'll test this next week under 14.04 (so you are ahead with your knowledge ...)
<mirak> hello
<xeno> Ok.  You are welcome to contact me for more information if I can be helpful at xeno@eskimo.com
<Samson> her from netherlands
<mirak> I have read deboostrap was deprecated
<Yelu> xeno, thank you
<mirak> so how do I install debootstrap like ?
<Geo> I upgraded to 12.04 from 10.04, and now my mail server seems to be bouncing messages. Where/how should I start troubleshooting?
<SchrodingersScat> !info debootstrap | mirak
<ubottu> mirak: debootstrap (source: debootstrap): Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.59ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 29 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Geo> Log files don't show any obvious errors
<xeno> Ok.  Sorry I'm slow at this.  I'm not trying to ignore people.  Best wishes.
<mirak> !info debootstrap | mirak
<mamece2> bekks: i dont need to do that from a live CD. amirite? its not necessary
<SchrodingersScat> mirak: it's in the repos, an 'apt-get install debootstrap' should install it.
<mirak> SchrodingersScat, I have it, I am on quantal.
<SchrodingersScat> mirak: what are you trying to do?
<bekks> mamece2: the source has to be offline, which means not mounted, used by anything else, etc.
<mirak> SchrodingersScat, just install ubuntu trusty.
<Samson> wie schrijft nederlands???
<bekks> !nl | Samson
<ubottu> Samson: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<mirak> SchrodingersScat, but I need to do it from a running ubuntu.
<mamece2> bekks: ok, nothing will be mounted
<Samson> he bekks
<saimoele> hi
<mirak> SchrodingersScat, maybe I could use an alternate cd, but well i don't need to
<Yelu> bekks, thank you for clarifiction on MAC randomizer topic
<Samson> welke bekks??
<mamece2> bekks: photorec uses image with the extension .img?
<Yelu> xeno, to have an identical/similar test bed: which Debian you are installing as guest in VirtualBox on Ubuntu Desktop 14.04 LTS (as the host)?
<Yelu> xeno, and which network interfaces=
<sl33k_>  My gnome terminal on xfce does not show up prompt. Its all black with no cursor.
<dw1> sl33k_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/280896/why-do-i-have-no-prompt-in-terminal-on-xfce-in-ubuntu-12-04
<bekks> mamece2: file extensions have no meaning in linux.
<geraldbrent> Here's a weird one for you guys: my computer refuses to boot plugged into power. Just gives me a black screen with a cursor. Usually happens after tty1 flashes up there while lightdm starts loading.
<MonkeyDust> sl33k_  matbe the background and text have the same colors
<MonkeyDust> maybe*
<sl33k_> MonkeyDust: indeed
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | geraldbrent try this
<ubottu> geraldbrent try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sl33k_> dw1: that did it. thanks
<geraldbrent> Already tried that MonkeyDust. Nothing too odd shows up with quiet and splash disabled in the boot args.
<mamece2> bekks: I have this issue. when i get to testdisk to make the image. I choose the external drive, then none as the partition (so I can make the image for the entire hd). then when i get to choose destination i cant choose /dev/sdb3 (the new partition in the 1 TB drive)
<mcphail> Hi. I'm thinking of getting an AMD A10-6700 APU to replace my current system which has a low-end nvidia card. Does anyone have any experience with the current iteration of the open-source radeon drivers? Would this be suitable for general use and light gaming without installing the proprietary drivers?
<geraldbrent> mcphail: I've had mixed results, but they seem to work well enough.
<mcphail> geraldbrent: mixed? in what way?
<geraldbrent> Some of the computers I tried it on had some issues with choppiness. Others ran extemely smooth.
<mcphail> geraldbrent: was this a discrete GPU or one of the combined APUs?
<geraldbrent> Oh, didn't see that. I've never dealt with APU's, but I'm sure that it would be fine.
<newbie|2> I would like to backup my cell phone, a Sony Xperia SP, to my desktop computer.  I haven't yet succeeded.   Anyone wanna help me?
<newbie|2> The cell phone is connected to the computer
<mcphail> geraldbrent: cheers. The drivers seem much better with the built-in ATi chip on my old socket 939 mobo so I think I'll give it a try. If it doesn'twork with the current kernel I'm sure it will soon. Thanks!
<geraldbrent> :)
<Pessimist> mcphail: last time I checked hd5000-hd6000~ had the best performance with radeon. If you have a new gpu you will have to use catalyst to get a proper performance, radeon is slow to catch up
<GTRsdk> okay so to add more information as to what I'm experiencing
<GTRsdk> Ubuntu now loads and runs very slowly
<mcphail> Pessimist: argh- not what I wanted to hear. I've got the urge to buy some new kit!
<newbie|2> I have the impression that the computer sees only the memory card.  I'm looking to be sure that all my user data - including that which might be on the internal memory of the cell phone
<GTRsdk> before I had a dual core Core 2 Duo on an Intel Desktop Board, now I use an Xeon L5410 (quad core) on an MSI G41M-P33
<newbie|2> GTRsdk: I am a newbie, otherwise I would offer to help.
<GTRsdk> on Windows it runs very fast, but Ubuntu is like 10x slower
<Pessimist> mcphail: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/
<daftykins> newbie|2: what are you running?
<newbie|2> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit
<newbie|2> I tried with Ubuntu Studio 14.04 LTS, but that doesn't recognize the cell phone
<newbie|2> daftykins: I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<mcphail> Pessimist: good link. Actually looks quite promising
<daftykins> newbie|2: ok so if you go into settings and storage on your phone, there may well be three dots on the top right hand corner (or elsewhere) to get to USB storage options, check you're in MTP mode
<mirak> Is there a full ubuntu installer that can be run from a running ubuntu ?
<dmavroid> hello to everyone! It has been a while since I played around with ubuntu and now I am facing problems with upgrading my ubuntu version. could someone advice me of what to do? Thanks
<daftykins> dmavroid: please use paste.ubuntu.com to share what's going wrong
<Pessimist> mcphail: I recommend also searching on phoronix.com for performance tests of your gpu :)
<Pessimist> or openbenchmark
<GTRsdk> I'm going to build my own kernel and see if that solves the problem
<Pessimist> dmavroid: what problems?
<Vivekananda> I missed my chats yesterday
<dmavroid> give me a sec to paste bin the log
<newbie|2> daftykins: I am in Connectivity.  I see "Install PC Companion".  Just under that, I find "USB connection mode" in dark -  so inaccessible
<mamece2> dont worry i foudn out how to do it
<daftykins> newbie|2: it might not be possible to change it whilst you're connected already
<Vivekananda> anyone here can help me with vpn connection and resultant loss of internet ? Someone asked me to paste the result of route -n pre and post connection and i did . Can anyone comment
<dmavroid> basically it says failed to download repository information
<Vivekananda> using ubuntu 12.04 and connecting via openvpn using the NManager plugin
<newbie|2> daftykins: You saw it right.  I put it in MTP mode (it wasn't in that mode before)
<daftykins> newbie|2: ah-ha! so now you should get it either automatically open a window when you plug it in - and the screen is unlocked, or you can open the 'files' program
<mamece2> we noobs STAND ALONE
<mcphail> Pessimist: I've never found benchmark sites like Phoronix very helpful as they never reflect the qualitative experience. The last time I tried the readeon drivers they were slow, blurry and corrupted the display through HDMI. They seem much better now. I'd like to ditch nvidia as soon as possible. Thanks for your help!
<mcphail> *radeon
<Pessimist> mcphail: if you are on ubuntu you can also try this ppa http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?50038-Updated-and-Optimized-Ubuntu-Free-Graphics-Drivers
<newbie|2> daftykins: I found "lucky backup" and it is doing its job.  Thanks !!
<daftykins> newbie|2: my pleasure :)
<daftykins> newbie|2: if you want standard text messages, i highly recommend the program "SMS Backup & Restore" by Ritesh Sandhu (or similar)
<newbie|2> daftykins: I am a newbie, even though I've been in Linux for a number of years
<mcphail> Pessimist: great. I'll bookmark that one
<newbie|2> daftykins: What I need to do is to backup everything because the cell phone invites me to update it to the version that is already on it.  I will do a factory reboot and, if I didn't do the backup, I'd lose all my user date
<newbie|2> data *
<dmavroid> <daftykins>: How can I attach a screenshot?
<dmavroid> <daftykins>: since there is nothing i can copy and paste
<newbie|2> daftykins: I saw some error messages on certain files during the backup.
<Pessimist> dmavroid: issue the upgrade command from the terminal and then you can paste
<daftykins> dmavroid: use any free image upload site
<Pessimist> *copy&paste
<daftykins> newbie|2: you should see the files listed on the phone now, yes? so you can just copy and paste everything onto your computer
<dmavroid> how can i see my ubuntu version from the terminal?
<MonkeyDust> dmavroid  cat /etc/issue
<miloXL> Are there logs for when my laptop is operational?
<miloXL> i.e. turned on
<dmavroid> <daftykins>: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7479681/
<newbie|2> daftykins: I'm using lucky backup to backup my user data ... to my desktop.
<dmavroid> <daftykins>: my version is 13.04
<MonkeyDust> dmavroid  type daf [tab] for nick completion
<daftykins> dmavroid: aaah, an EOL version
<daftykins> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> dmavroid: check out the link above
<Vivekananda> anyone care to comment ?
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  on what?
<daftykins> Vivekananda: you really need to read into VPN use more, what you're asking is very basic operation
<dmavroid> <daftykins>: which link? :S
<daftykins> dmavroid: the second about EOL upgrades
<Vivekananda> daftykins: I understood that on connection I can get internet still if I check a box on the routes gui. I did that an yet nothing so stuck now . What should I read ?
<daftykins> Vivekananda: did you have some pastebin links from the previous person that asked you to check routes?
<dmavroid> <daftykins>: do you think is easier if i just download the new version of ubuntu instead of upgrading the existing one?
<Vivekananda> daftykins: I get the connection but lose internet.  It is not that my vpn is not connecting so this is more of troubleshooting. What do I read ? yes it is here --  https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/08e15119809c7b36c759
<daftykins> dmavroid: it definitely would be yes, but it depends if you have much data you would have to backup first. or if your system is partitioned
<dmavroid> <daftykins>: thanks a million! I am going for a fresh install
<daftykins> dmavroid: my pleasure :) good luck!
<daftykins> Vivekananda: at a guess i think your DNS servers get changed which stops things from working, are you familiar with 'nslookup' ?
<Vivekananda> no I am quite the newbie for internet connections and router stuff. Tell me what to read
<Vivekananda> just so you kknow this is a remote computer I am trying to connect to  daftykins
<daftykins> Vivekananda: right but that part already works? are you looking to have internet access through the VPN or through your own connection?
<Vivekananda> I want to have net through my own but be able to use the remote computer too and install things on it using its own net
<ubuntuinharmony> How can you fix a broken sudoers file?
<daftykins> Vivekananda: why didn't you just setup SSH access? :)
<bekks> ubuntuinharmony: By fixing the syntax errors.
<bekks> ubuntuinharmony: Or by restoring your backup
<ubuntuinharmony> What syntax errors?
<ubuntuinharmony> Ubuntu One backup?
<ratskinmahoney> ubuntuinharmony: how broken? can you still sudo?
<Bluewolf> How do I run a .sh file in my downloads through the terminal?
<bekks> ubuntuinharmony: Define "broken" please.
<ubuntuinharmony> Like, not even being able to use gksudo
<daftykins> Vivekananda: anyway, pastebin these "cat /etc/resolv.conf" "nslookup google.com" now connect to the VPN and run again "nslookup google.com" and "ping 8.8.8.8" (press ctrl+c to stop this after 4 or more packets have been sent)
<daftykins> Bluewolf: that depends, what is it?
<Bluewolf> daftykins: HoNClient-3.2.7.1.sh
<daftykins> Bluewolf: you're absolutely sure there's no better way to install that?
<daftykins> (i have no idea what it is)
<ratskinmahoney> ubuntuinharmony: will need to go into recovery mode to get to root, then. I'd advise looking up a copy of a 'standard' sudoers file, if you didn't take your own backup, and replacing the broken one
<Vivekananda> okay trying that now
<ubuntuinharmony> What counts as "standard"?
<ratskinmahoney> And thence, only ever to edit the file via visudo
<ubuntuinharmony> visudo would never work either
<Geo> How would I mirror an email account hosted elsewhere on my ubuntu server? ie, it logs in to the other account, synchs via IMAP, but then allows me to connect to its own IMAP serer to access that mail. I'm not looking for an email client; just a way to mirror a seperate server
<Bluewolf> daftykins: I have selected allow as an executable in properties and double clicked it, gedit is opening up and its freezing. Could my download be corrupt?
<Bluewolf> How do I check?
<daftykins> Bluewolf: so open a terminal, navigate to where that file is (probably just type "cd ~/Downloads" then "chmod +x HoNClient-3.2.7.1.sh" then "./HoNClient-3.2.7.1.sh"
<daftykins> Bluewolf: well i would do a quick google check to see that that's the best way to get that game running on ubuntu
<bekks> ubuntuinharmony: What is your actual issue with the sudoers file?
<ubuntuinharmony> Is there a way to get a kernel panic in Ubuntu?
<bekks> ubuntuinharmony: Yes.
<bekks> ubuntuinharmony: But whats your issue with the sudoers file?
<ubuntuinharmony> How?
<bekks> ubuntuinharmony: Whats your actual support issue?
 * daftykins is sensing troll potential
<Pessimist> ubuntuinharmony: kill 1
<Bluewolf> daftykins: Yeah I have checke and what you say confirms that. chmod +x HoNClient-3.2.7.1.sh does nothing and ./HoNClient-3.2.7.1.sh says "bash: ./HoNClient-3.2.7.1.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Text file busy"
<ilhami> Hey
<ubuntuinharmony> sudo rm -rf /* --no-preserve-root
<ilhami> a good editor for ubuntu?
<bekks> !danke
<bekks> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Pessimist> Bluewolf: isn't there hon in the ubuntu repos? or a ppa?
<bekks> !ops | ubuntuinharmony
<ubottu> ubuntuinharmony: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ilhami> I  need one with text highlighting...
<bekks> daftykins: you were right.
<Pessimist> ilhami: vim and do :syntax on
<ubuntuinharmony> vimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvimvim
<Bluewolf> Pessimist: Ubuntu repos or a ppa?
<ilhami> Pessimist, how do I put syntax on?
<jrib> ubuntuinharmony: if you want help with a real ubuntu issue, please ask about it.  If you just want to get banned then continue
<bekks> Can some op please remove that troll?
<IdleOne> ubuntuinharmony: Do you have an actual issue you need help with?
<daftykins> Bluewolf: yes commands don't output anything when they work :) it's meant to be 1.9GB, so type "ls -hl" and compare the size against 1.9GB
<ubuntuinharmony> vim
<Pessimist> ilhami: open the file: vim FILE or just open vim and write :o FILE then write :syntax on
<bekks> IdleOne: thank you
<ilhami> Pessimist,  I will try.
<ilhami> thanks
<mamece2> bekks: hello, do u know how photorec works? does it start recognizing the files as text but then it will reconstruct them to movies and pictures?
<Vivekananda> daftykins: if you are there  https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/08e15119809c7b36c759
<irhass> ping
<Vivekananda> oo good I have net back
<Vivekananda> daftykins: https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/08e15119809c7b36c759
<bekks> mamece2: It will start recognizing files by its content.
<irhass> can someone help me with my mic problem? please?
<Pessimist> ilhami: a good tutorial comes with vim. Run vimtutor from a terminal and do it before using :)
<OerHeks> Pessimist +1
<Vivekananda> no nslookup / ping working after net connection to vpn. Also  I am using vpn coz thta is the only thing available to me from the user of the remote network
<gadgetroid_> irhass: what is the problem with it?
<daftykins> Vivekananda: ok, so something has totally reconfigured your connection to break more than just DNS. are you handling the VPN entirely through network-manager?
<Bluewolf> daftykins: 2,2GB - HoNClient-3.2.7.1.sh, Thats strange I downloaded it through the terminal because of my internet connection - wget -c http://dl.heroesofnewerth.com/HoNClient-3.2.7.1.sh
<irhass> cant record any voicea
<mamece2> bekks: so if its says its a .txt it will leave it like that?
<irhass> *voicea
<Vivekananda> yes
<irhass> voices i mean
<bekks> mamece2: file extensions have no meaning in linux.
<daftykins> Bluewolf: ok try "sh HoNClient-3.2.7.1.sh"
<SchrodingersScat> mamece2: it might look at file header, so looking at the file to see how it identifies vs known headers, because the filename means nothing.
<Vivekananda> but I mistakenly also installed openvpn client using sudo apt-get and then ran it once ( was before I restarted the system) using  -  openvpn --cofigure client.ovpn
<lucastt> i tried to install 32libs(sudo apt-get install ia32-libs), and it threw some errors
<lucastt> it says it was impossible to fix the problems, because i held broken packages
<lucastt> and that the package has unmet dependencies
<bekks> lucastt: can you pastebin the entire output please?
<gadgetroid_> irhass: Which version of Ubuntu?
<bekks> !pastebin | lucastt
<ubottu> lucastt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gadgetroid_> irhass, also, what is your config?
<MonkeyDust> lucastt  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<mamece2> SchrodingersScat: bekks what about the folders? I can see he recovers the files into recover.1 and so on. will i get the folder in its original order?
<Pessimist> lucastt: tell us what ubuntu version you are using :)
<lucastt> bekks, i could, but the output is in Portuguese
<daftykins> Vivekananda: have you removed that package since?
<bekks> mamece2: No.
<lucastt> Pessimist, 12.04
<Bluewolf> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/MspNG0Af
<bekks> lucastt: LANG=C apt-get ...
<irhass> saucy
<lucastt> ok
<irhass> i don't know how find the mic conf file
<lucastt> http://pastebin.com/DAh8c00D
<daftykins> Bluewolf: ok, you're going to need to delve into the game's support forum and/or look around at how to run/install it with ubuntu. this is their responsibility, not ubuntu's
<mamece2> What would you experts use to migrate your hd info to a new hd?
<bekks> mamece2: cp or rsync
<daftykins> Vivekananda: i'm not convinced the settings are right for ignoring routes and so on with your VPN setup, but i don't use one myself to comment.
<Decstasy> mamece2 dd
<GTRsdk> mamece2: cp /home to the new drive
<bekks> Decstasy: dd will produce unnecessary amounts of data :)
<hpprinter100> Hey, i'm running 13.04 and i am vnc'ing to it, but the screen is not updating. Any ideas why?
<lucastt> bekks, http://pastebin.com/DAh8c00D
<mamece2> thx
<bekks> !raring | hpprinter100
<ubottu> hpprinter100: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<mamece2> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bekks> lucastt: Did you try to install that missing package?
<MonkeyDust> hpprinter100  upgrade to a supported release, then ask again
<mamece2> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bluewolf> daftykins: Fair enough it there problem, but is the file itself okay?
<Decstasy> bekks that belongs how you use it :)
<lucastt> bekks, no, i tought i wouldn't need. should i?
<sysop_host> if you're going to dd you might as well use dcfldd as it gives you real time feedback at least
<bekks> lucastt: Well, the error message states that a package is missing.
<SchrodingersScat> Bluewolf: did you see this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1384398/usr-bin-perl-bad-interpreter-text-file-busy ; do you have the file open somewhere?
<daftykins> Bluewolf: i have no way of knowing. by using google with your error i found: http://forums.heroesofnewerth.com/showthread.php?334533-Can-t-install-Initial-Setup-Failed
<lucastt> bekks, http://pastebin.com/scuCAwEw
<hpprinter100> windows 8.1 it is :)
<lucastt> the last time i installed ia32-libs it broke my theme engine
<mamece2> GTRsdk: cp home will not copy my system configuration or program's version, right?
<sysop_host> i've experienced issues with ia32-libs and nvidia cards
<GTRsdk> mamece2: if you want to copy everything, use dd or copy from /
<Bluewolf> daftykins: Me too.
<Vivekananda> daftykins: all I have done is to import the vnp client.ovpn file into the vpn and started it. Did I need to set up more things manually ? if so I am stuck. What do I need to do to get this to work ?
<Geo> My dovecot server is giving bouncebacks since my upgrade to 12.04... "no such domain" . Where/how should I start troubleshooting this?
<lucastt> i don't have a nvidia card, all i have is an intel onboard card
<bekks> lucastt: Install the missing package ;)
<lucastt> which one?
<daftykins> Vivekananda: disable using DNS on the remote system, disable using the remote system as the default gateway and to read up on how VPNs work more so you can find out what's going wrong too :)
<daftykins> !vpn | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<bekks> lucastt: The missing package from the latest pastebin
<lucastt> ...archs:i386?
<bekks> lucastt: Yes.
<lucastt> ok
<ilhami> this vim editor is pretty advanced. It is not as I expected :D I need some GUI editor.. Are there any good ones?
<Vivekananda> dafy okay
<Bluewolf> SchrodingersScat: Good to see you, No I don't have it open anywhere as it is not running as it should. Its freezing up gedit?
<lucastt> bekks, same error
<bekks> lucastt: Impossible, the error will have changed :)
<SchrodingersScat> Bluewolf: sorry, i was way late, seems your past that problem.
<lucastt> http://pastebin.com/yc3nyWXH
<bekks> lucastt: So a third missing package is mentioned ;)
<Bluewolf> SchrodingersScat: Indeed, how ever I feel something could have happened to the download?
<lucastt> it's not
<lucastt> it's literally the same message
<bekks> lucastt: So install the missing package missing in line 12.
<lucastt> if you open side by side both links,all that changes is the command
<lucastt> it says it's not going to be installed
<bekks> lucastt: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 gtk2-engines-murrine:i386
<lucastt> gosh, i have so many issues with my distro
<lucastt> bekks, i think that will break my distro
<MonkeyDust> lucastt  that's called "learning"
<bekks> lucastt: Because...?
<lucastt> it's elementary OS
<lucastt> which has a different theme engine
<lucastt> and if i install another theme engine
<MonkeyDust> ah, not supported here, lucastt
<lucastt> i see
<bekks> lucastt: Well, then seek the elementary OS support please.
<lucastt> i tought i would be able to fix that on #ubuntu
<lucastt> i'm probably going to switch distros again...
<daftykins> !elementary | lucastt
<ubottu> lucastt: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<lucastt> its support is very bad
<daftykins> sounds about right
<lucastt> every time i asked there they wouldn't reply
<MonkeyDust> lucastt  tip: use a distro with good support
<lucastt> i'm switching to ubuntu
<ilhami> what is the best terminal for Ubuntu?
<ilhami> I have this terminal which doesnt accept a dragged file
<ilhami> thats pretty bad
<lucastt> i'm using elementary os because i find it very beautiful
<GTRsdk> gnome-terminal is good
<lucastt> i guess i shouldn't have chosen just because of that
<daftykins> lucastt: correct!
<lucastt> now another question
<lucastt> how do i remove Elementary OS? lol
<lucastt> without loosing my stuff
<lucastt> i have Windows 7 on dual boot
<GTRsdk> lucastt: how much do you need to backup?
<MonkeyDust> lucastt  backup first, then install new system
<lucastt> can i do a "triple" boot?
<daftykins> lucastt: us not supporting it includes how to get rid of it ;)
<bekks> lucastt: sure.
<lucastt> daftykins, ok, sorry
<GTRsdk> you can but it adds more pain than it is worth sometimes
<ilhami> Yeah gnome terminal is good
<ilhami> thanks
<lucastt> the last time i reinstalled Elementary, i deleted its partitions
<lucastt> which wasn't a happy choice
<lucastt> because i also removed GRUB
<lucastt> i mean, i broke it
<lucastt> it wouldn't open any OS
<GTRsdk> there's ways to fix GRUB
<daftykins> lucastt: ok, ubuntu support questions only please. you're welcome to speak of elementary in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lucastt> GTRsdk, yeah, i fixed it
<lucastt> daftykins, sorry, i stopped.
<Vivekananda> daftykins: that vpn info is upto 10.04 only  I have tried the steps here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient  but no good :(
<daftykins> Vivekananda: yeah there'll be more documentation available online i'm sure
<GTRsdk> Is the first boot after a new CPU usually slow?
<bekks> GTRsdk: no
<stoo_> stoowho
<Vivekananda> I am trying to look but if you know of one that talks about network connections grounds up would be very helpful
<daftykins> Vivekananda: no, not off hand
<GTRsdk> bekks: weird... my boots have been very slow with this new CPU which is supposed to be faster than my old one
<GTRsdk> though it could be a motherboard issue too
<GTRsdk> as I switched that too
<GTRsdk> though with CPU usage at 100% (compiling the kernel) it seems to be faster
<stoo_> <stookins>  w h o ?
<stoo_> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<stoo_> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<bekks> stoo_: *plonk*
<stoo_> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<DJones> stoo_: Stop that
<stoo_> C
<daftykins> totally didn't see that coming
<stoo_> CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
<stoo_> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<stoo_> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<lucastt> lol
<GTRsdk> so how exactly would one switch the default CPU governor? does it have to be baked into the kernel as default?
<stoo_> BORING
<sl33k_> xfce does not have the top panel with battery and wifi widget. Also add item to panel option does not contain. How would I know the status of these which runs the risk of battery running out without my attention? (in fact it did run out some time back)
<sl33k_> does not contain these options*
<TomyLobo> uhhh, my update from 13.04 to 13.10 says it failed
<TomyLobo> kubuntu
<daftykins> TomyLobo: pastebin or screenshot please
<TomyLobo> on it
<TomyLobo> http://ctrlv.in/332930
<Pessimist> GTRsdk: cpupower is a great userland tool to change cpu governor
<Pessimist> a set of tools*
<GTRsdk> Pessimist: does that activate the governor as soon as the system begins loading, or is it later on the boot?
<GTRsdk> I think I'll play it safe with baking a kernel with just performance mode lol
<TomyLobo> daftykins apt-term.log indicates that upgrading squid failed... i want to uninstall that after the update anyway
<GTRsdk> my CPU is efficient enough... no need to save more watts
<TomyLobo> that message is really scary though. is everything else ok if that's the only thing listed at the end?
<TomyLobo> what does that message really mean?
<Geo> Can anyone help me troubleshoot this error? May 17 15:16:31 leafblower postfix/smtpd[29373]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[xx.xx.xx.xx]: 450 4.1.8 <george.vo@alum.rpi.edu>: Sender address rejected: Domain not found; from=<****@meh.edu> to=<geoder@foo.info> proto=ESMTP helo=<bzsmtp01vmoc.bla.com>
<Geo> No mail is getting through to my IMAP server
<daftykins> TomyLobo: i would continue doing this from the terminal to find out what state things are in, has that closed yet?
<Decstasy> geo ****@meh.edu this is not a valid address
<sl33k_> Could you recommend another desktop environment preferably beneath 100 MB but has all items in the top panel?
<mamece2> I guesss im gonna find out the photorec results in 8 hours
<sl33k_> I have xfce. However I find some items in panel are missing
<Beldar> sl33k_, You want a like gnome 2 environment right?
<TomyLobo> daftykins nope, the dialog is still open
<wols_> is Wubi still part of official Ubuntu ISOs?
<Beldar> no
<wols_> thanks
<daftykins> TomyLobo: just hit close, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install" and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com please
<MonkeyDust> the word "wubi" refuses to die
<sl33k_> Beldar: Yup.
<Geo> Decstasy: well obviously :P I censored it
<sl33k_> And which half as nice.
<sl33k_> looks*
<Beldar> sl33k_, There is the fallback, the pseudo gnome 2 by gnome 3.
<daftykins> wols_: it should not ever be used anymore
<TomyLobo> daftykins the dialog says it's going to run dpkg-configure -a if i close it
<Beldar> !fallback
<OerHeks> sl33k_, why not add the things you are missing ?
<sl33k_> Beldar: out of the box?
<daftykins> TomyLobo: yep might as well let it do its' thing
<Beldar> sl33k_, Out of what box?
<Decstasy> Geo: okay. Some ppl here do strange things :) You might have a dns problem. Check the url for a valid mx entry with dig.
<Geo> I can ping that hostname fine
<Geo> so I know it can be resolved
<sl33k_> OerHeks: If I do Add Items in context menu of the panel, I couldnt find any
<wols_> daftykins: someone asked about a side by side installation besides windows 7 for ubuntu in another forum. SO I wanted to make sure this wasn't wubi he was referring to. I told him to resize his windows partition to make some room
<Geo> this started happening after upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04
<Decstasy> Geo but there must be a dns mx entry
<Beldar> sl33k_, Do some research and stop having this channel hold your hand!!!
<TomyLobo> daftykins what do you think about uninstalling the failed squid packaged first?
<Geo> for the sending IP, correct?
<TomyLobo> packages*
<Geo> or the receiving IP
<TomyLobo> i want to get rid of them anyway
<bekks> Geo: both
<Beldar> this channel should be #ubuntu-enabling
<daftykins> wols_: ah i see
<sl33k_> Beldar: see my previous message to OerHeks
<Decstasy> geo for meh.edu
<daftykins> TomyLobo: well you'll need to wait until APT and dpkg are happy first
<TomyLobo> i think that'll make them happy :)
<OerHeks> sl33k_, see http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/add-new-items as xfce is a little different than xubuntu
<Decstasy> Geo it is rejected because the recieving server cannot validate youre address
<TomyLobo> oww, aptitude lists a shitton of packages as autoremoved
<Geo> I own the receiving server, Im' not getting any emails to it
<Geo> And they're coming from places like gmail, yahoo, etc
<TomyLobo> well, marked for autoremoval
<Geo> MX records exist for all
<Geo> its 100% failing
<TomyLobo> what the heck
<TomyLobo> i installed some of those packages
<TomyLobo> xsel, for instance
<daftykins> TomyLobo: please try and keep the general chatter to a minimum and focus on questions and answers only, plus stop pressing enter so much :P
<Decstasy> Geo please give me the address youre trying to send a message. I will try it with mine (from my own server)
<TomyLobo> yeah sorry, i'm just a bit disturbed about the upgrade uninstalling packages i manually installed
<Someboba2> Does anyone know if it's possible to automatically start three terminal sessions, stacked on the left hand side of  a wide screen display?
<daftykins> TomyLobo: i hope you backed up.
<TomyLobo> or rather, marking them as automatically installed
<TomyLobo> yes, but i dont want to use that :/
<dw1> sl33k_: gnome-session-flashback <3
<Geo> Decstasy: you'd get an email back with delayed delivery error message: Diagnostic-Code: smtp;450 4.1.8 <bla@gmail.com>: Sender address rejected: Domain not found
<Geo> but thank you
<Geo> however
<Geo> doing a dig on my machine returns A records, but I dont' see MX records listed
<Geo> dig gmail.com all
<Geo> Shouldn't that display MX records as well?
<sl33k_> dw1: :)
<Geo> nm, dig gmail.com mx shows them
<TomyLobo> ok next dialog is less scary "update complete but there were errors during the upgrade process"
<dw1> sl33k_: http://i.imgur.com/MyXz4hq.png look them nice icons :P
<Decstasy> try dig domain.com MX
<wols_> Geo: "all" is not a proper option
<sl33k_> OerHeks: ok I found Audio mixer. But could not locate battery widget
<Geo> ah ha!
<sl33k_> dw1: that DE is definitely a treat for the eyes
<Geo> /var/spool/postfix/etc/resolv.conf is empty
<Geo> obviously.
<OerHeks> sl33k_, maybe you want these widgets http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/xfce4-goodies if not installed already
<Decstasy> Geo as i sait DNS problem :D
<Geo> nah
<Geo> postfix!
<Geo> I'm guessing the upgrade gave me a new postfix that decides to chroot /var/spool/postfix
<Decstasy> Geo Nope postfix uses DNS ;)
<Geo> b/c /etc/resolv.conf is fine
<Decstasy> Geo anyways. it was a pleasure to help you :)
<Geo> can anyone confirm that? What the difference between 10.04 and 12.04 postfix is, and why resolv.conf got blanked after an upgrade?
<Decstasy> Geo should be in a mail archive... somewhere... out there...
<Geo> heh
<Geo> well, now dovecot is saying it is having issues
<Geo> this is why i hate upgrading
<bekks> Geo: Next update will take place in 5 years ;)
<TomyLobo> daftykins the update also said it's going to remove kdm. any idea why?
<TomyLobo> this is kubuntu, btw
<Geo> dovecot didnt seem to update any config files in the upgrade
<daftykins> TomyLobo: heh, sounds pretty nasty. however, where are you reading this?
<Decstasy> I prefer to get a output of installed packages and export my configs and homefolder. Then i do a fresh install and import everything. Its better than doing a upgrade - i dont thrust that
<sl33k_> OerHeks: That should work. Thanks!
<sl33k_> It's a confirmed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/1302462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1302462 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "network icon disappeared in xubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TomyLobo> daftykins well it *is* gone
<daftykins> TomyLobo: have you finished with these programs and returned to a terminal yet?
<TomyLobo> daftykins was it demoted from being the default display manager, maybe ?
<TomyLobo> daftykins i fixed the package state with aptitude now
<daftykins> right but at no point have you run the commands i asked for :)
<TomyLobo> well i ran the aptitude equivalent of those, minus a few packages i really didnt want it to uninstall, plus uninstalling squid
<TomyLobo> ran through nicely, no errors, no warnings or anything
<sl33k_> Just out of curiosity what this workaround does that is written there: ("""As a workaround, put "INDICATOR_ALLOW_NO_WATCHERS=yes" in /etc/environment and reboot""")
<daftykins> TomyLobo: so what does "cat /etc/issue" report?
<TomyLobo> 13.10
<daftykins> TomyLobo: is that what you were on or what you are upgrading to? :)
<q_p> I'm using ubuntu 12.10 64bits http://paste.ubuntu.com/7479954/
<GTRsdk> q_p: sadly 12.10 is no longer supported
<q_p> GTRsdk: which one is supporte?
<GTRsdk> q_p: 12.04, 13.10, and 14.04
<ahel> Hi back. Memtest from HD no errors, from USB key there are tons. Ideas?
<bekks> ahel: corrupted usb
<ahel> So it's a bad idea installing new is from that bastard,I guess
<daftykins> language.
<ahel> /s/is/os
<ahel> /s/bastard/corruption carrier
<blind> I use an apt repository that requires specific ssl certs. I have the certs, I can use them in a curl command and hit the repository, and I've created an apt.conf.d file that says to use these certs, but it doesn't seem like apt-get is doing it - i get gnutls errors during an apt-get update complaining it can't hit that repo
<blind> what might i be missing? i have the proper packages (apt-transport-https)
<Geo> is anyone familiar enough with dovecot over the years to tell me- upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04, there were significant changes to dovecot that a 10.04 config no longer works. I inserted a current dovecot.conf; but now there are may other files that have errors in them ( /etc/dovecot/conf.d/01-mail-stack-delivery.conf for instance). Do I need to run through all these files, or are they still needed?
<MonkeyDust> Geo  in #ubuntu-server perhaps
<TomyLobo> daftykins i was upgrading from 13.04
<daftykins> TomyLobo: check /etc/apt/sources.list refers to saucy and not raring, then do a full "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed
<qin_> What would be most effective multiboot usb, do not care too much about presistence, but need smooth way of changing iso's on usb? vbox was recently dismissed as good method.
<MonkeyDust> qin_  MultiSystem
<MonkeyDust> qin_  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<qin_> MonkeyDust: You mean http://sourceforge.net/projects/multisystem/ ?
<MonkeyDust> qin_  yes, same name, same pupose, so i guess it's the same
<MonkeyDust> purpose*
<qin_> MonkeyDust: Sweet, let's give it a go, later ;)
<Geo> for anyone who cares, cmusieve was renamed to sieve in 12.04
<Geo> that was the issue
<Geo> dear freakin lord that took forever
<MonkeyDust> Geo  think positive: you found it yourself, best way to learn
<sl33k_> Does downloading a package requires GPG ?
<bekks> no
<aaron> no sl33k_
<MonkeyDust> sl33k_  what makes you ask that question?
<Aaron> when you do apt-get update if is complaining about a gpg key then yeah you have to add it
<sl33k_> Maybe I saw something along the lines of GPG when installing a package
<Aaron> check the message sl33k_
<Aaron> it might be crucial
<TomyLobo> daftykins update updates from saucy, dist-upgrade has nothing to do, i manually removed kubuntu-desktop a while ago in order to be able to get rid of a few resource hogs
<daftykins> TomyLobo: but that means there's nothing keeping your KDE setup there...
<zelun> hi everyone
<drbyt3> hi
<TomyLobo> daftykins i set them to manually installed
<sl33k_> Aaron: Yes. But I am stuck at this window in terminal after installing mailutils asking Please select the mail server configuration type that best meets your
<sl33k_>   │ needs.
<sl33k_> echo "this is the body" | mail -s "this is the subject" "to@address"
<TomyLobo> so there's that keeping them there :)
<TomyLobo> but i'll reinstall it. looks like those resource hogs went to "recommends"
<daftykins> TomyLobo: installing kubuntu-desktop^ with the circumflex should make sure any dependancies are on, then you'd be in a safer situation to try a reboot and see if you still have a system
<sl33k_> sorry for the improper formatting
<TomyLobo> kubuntu-desktop recommends plasma-widget-facebook... what the heck
<TomyLobo> daftykins i already rebooted and i still do have a system :)
<daftykins> TomyLobo: ah, nothing to worry about then
<infernal> Hey! I'm trying to get steam running on 14.04 but it doesn't seem to run
<daftykins> more detail please
<Aaron> infernal: any errors?
<MonkeyDust> infernal  there's also the channel #ubuntu-steam
<infernal> I allready asked the question there so far no response so i thought gonna try here :)
<infernal> So I'm running AMD A6-6400K APU with there driver
<Aaron> infernal: ask in #ubuntu-steam
<SchrodingersScat> infernal: you didn't post a question..
<TomyLobo> daftykins my original plan was to update to 14.04 right away
<infernal> How to fix this? http://pastebin.com/KYRrf0Es
<TomyLobo> not sure if i want to do that now after this one didnt go as smooth as expected
<Stuff> UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY 
<squaregoldfish> I'm getting a grub error on boot 'hd0 out of disk', and from a Live CD 'sudo fdisk -l' gives no output. Is my hard drive dead, or can it still be revived?
<Stuff> UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY 
<Aaron> lol
<bekks> Stuff: And you are on ignore.
<TomyLobo> Stuff go use mint then
<Aaron> omg
<daftykins> TomyLobo: yeah you have to do that in hops
<daftykins> TomyLobo: only LTS to LTS go direct
<TomyLobo> daftykins yeah i meant to do it in hops
 * squaregoldfish asks again in case I got hidden by the moron:
<Matts4d> UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGG
<Matts4d> UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGG
<Aaron> omg
<qin_> !op
<TomyLobo> Matts4d you shouldnt chat as root
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Matts4d> UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGG
<squaregoldfish> I'm getting a grub error on boot 'hd0 out of disk', and from a Live CD 'sudo fdisk -l' gives no output. Is my hard drive dead, or can it still be revived?
<MonkeyDust> the children are awake
<fris> any idea why runnin do-release-upgrade on a 13.04 install, wouldnt let me go to 14.04, i had to go to 13.10 then 14.04
<blind> are there any specific packages besides apt-transport-https that a machine would need in order to get aptitude to pull from https sites using specified keys (specified in an apt.conf.d file and I've tried using the -o options on the command itself.)
<daftykins> fris: that's how ubuntu is designed to upgrade.
<infernal> So the error dump  says steam can't connect to X, why would that be?
<fris> daftykins ahh thought you can go from lts to lts
<daftykins> infernal: what are you running?
<daftykins> fris: correct, 13.04 was never LTS
<fris> ah ok
<fris> was wondering why no lts was in the tagline
<daftykins> raring died after 6 months, yep
<infernal> daftykins, 14.04
<fris> my other 2 machines i did a 12.04 to 14.04 never did a 13 was curious
<marcos> Ìû
<daftykins> infernal: what graphics hardware + driver? what happens if you run 'steam' in a terminal? (don't paste, use paste.ubuntu.com)
<jeronimo> hello
<daftykins> hi
<jeronimo> u speak french ?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lazarus_> is there any way to pipe a request for sudo password through zenity
<infernal> Richland [Radeon HD 8470D] with the propriatary driver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7480169/
<blind> lazarus_: ask for pass with zenity, pass that password as stdin to sudo -S
<OerHeks> lazarus_, see this post and 1st answer > http://askubuntu.com/questions/314395/proper-way-to-let-user-enter-password-for-a-bash-script-using-only-the-gui-with
<b1001> Hello guys. What gnomeshell theme is used in these screenshots. I figured out how to switch terminal to dark, but not filemanager etc.. http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/how-to-install-gnome-312-in-ubuntu.html
<blind> b1001: not sure what that theme is, but have you been to gnome-look.org ?
<pcoder> Hi, I am not able to login to my ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS, without having my internet connection. Any ideas?
<b1001> Yeah.. Cant really find anything.
<xangua> b1001: numix
<b1001> xangua: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DNumix?content=164762
<b1001> That one
<b1001> ?
<xangua> http://numixproject.org/
<blind> are there any specific packages besides apt-transport-https that a machine would need in order to get aptitude to pull from https sites using specified keys (specified in an apt.conf.d file and I've tried using the -o options on the command itself.)
<smiremp> I could go there and look but maybe I can save some time: What is the irc.ubuntu.com network? That redirects here?
<MonkeyDust> blind  I had never heard of it, but maybe this is useful http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/apt-transport-https
<blind> yeah i already have that installed :\
<Hazzard> Hello
<daftykins> hi.
<Hazzard> After updating my headless server to 14.04, it no longer properly boots. The first thing I noticed is that GRUB no longer automatically chooses the load ubuntu. When I select it, it begins to boot, but crashes and then the computer restarts and I end up back at the GRUB screen, but the keyboard no longer works. Any help is appreciated
<daftykins> Hazzard: tried the usual? memtest, an older kernel...
<hammerl> guten Abend :)
<hunt> ubuntu fell asleep while i was watching a youtube video
<hunt> so i pressed a button to wake it up
<hunt> and now i can moev my mouse, see a freeze frame of the youtube video, but cant do anything esle
<hunt> its stillplaying the sound of the video as though the video were playing, but im not getting any new frames
<TomyLobo> a friend has a broken package state. i want to help with the diagnosis and the easiest way i know to do that is aptitude. problem is: that's not installed by default anymore for whatever reason
<TomyLobo> how can i install aptitude without messing with the other packages?
<hunt> i dont know what to do
<bekks> TomyLobo: you cant
<hunt> if i have to restart? id rather not, there were some things i wasnt finished with running
<smiremp> hunt, kill the video player
<hunt> how thouhg? i cant open any windows
<smiremp> hunt, does ctrl+alt+t work?
<TomyLobo> bekks really? no override switches or anything?
<bekks> TomyLobo: No.
<hunt> no it doesnt
<hunt> smiremp
<Hazzard> Hmm, may be a hardware issue
<smiremp> hunt, what about another login? i think its ctrl+alt+f1
<hunt> yea ok thats good, can i kill processes on my main login through this one?
<smiremp> hunt, Yes, ps aux then kill -9 if you are sudoer
<smiremp> hunt, grep the process list, or use htop
<hunt> ok cool i got it
<hunt> thanks smiremp
<qin_> TomyLobo: sudo apt-get install -f; should help?
<TomyLobo> qin_ not likely
<hunt> awesome that ill get to use alternate shells to fix frzen programs now
<smiremp> hunt, go through the wiki and setup or disable suspend IMO
<hunt> instead of finaegling with the process manager
<GOTINIA> Hi... My question is little stupid /lame/ Is it possible to hack an account in Facebook with Linux distribution like Ubuntu. There are thousonds of videos in Youtube.  Just for information :)
<hunt> smiremp: which wiki?
<smiremp> hunt, ubuntu's one
<hunt> Gotinia: no
<hunt> smiremp: isnt it rather large?
<qin_> TomyLobo: sudo dpkg --configure -a; and then apt-get
<smiremp> GOTINIA, You can use any major OS for that
<hunt> Gotinia: it doesnt really matter what os you use
<smiremp> hunt, I dont understand your question. I was suggesting fixing or disabling sleep on your machine
<daftykins> GOTINIA: that is an inappropriate question for here, please go elsewhere.
<Hazzard> lol
<TomyLobo> qin_ what if they fail configuring?
<hunt> smiremp: oh sorry i misunderstood you
<TomyLobo> like, all the time
<GOTINIA> I see. My girlfrined was hacked and ask me for hele before 1 week. So she dont have any key logger and use only her pc. May be they trace her router.
<daftykins> TomyLobo: unless they come here themselves we can't help, we don't do proxy assistance
<GOTINIA> daftykins: ok.. I just asked for possibility not to do that :) Tnx
<TomyLobo> well i can see what's wrong and fix it if i can install aptitude
<smiremp> GOTINIA, 99% it's probab;y password re-use. That's usually how it's done
<daftykins> TomyLobo: right, but we're not here to help you to help others :) we need direct input
<smiremp> TomyLobo, I think what he means is that's much harder to fix without direct info from the end user or the end user's actual system
<sam_> I use ubuntu 12.04 move to other pane is disabled when I right click on a icon. how do I enable it?
<TomyLobo> sure, but i'm not asking for a fix, but for a way to install aptitude ignoring broken packages
<daftykins> smiremp: i'm speaking English so i think i'm ok without an interpreter thanks ;)
<daftykins> TomyLobo: you've been told you can't, you're asking to avoid a paradoxical situation
<xangua> sam_: pane¿ move what¿ can you be more clear¿
<qin_> TomyLobo: well, yuo would need to try to look into /var/lib/dpkg/status and try autoremove; autoclean; build-dep with apt-get and reconfigure, if it is ppa package just purge whole repository.
<smiremp> daftykins, Your end user seems to be having trouble understanding you, however :-)
<MonkeyDust> xangua  12.04 had the double panel option in nautilus
<daftykins> smiremp: no, drop it now please.
<xangua> sam_: if you want a double panel in the file browser you can install nemo, a for of nautolus before it being stripped down http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/install-nemo-with-unity-patches-and.html
<sam_> xangua: like when you right click on a icon you have copy to and move to in the list. the options for move to is Desktop, Home, and other pane. I what to know how to enable other pane, right now its grey
<xangua> a fork*
<smiremp> sam_, Do you have the other panes enabled?
<sam_> smiremp: no I don't have it enabled. how do I enable it???
<smiremp> sam_, Wait, I realise I don't actually understand your question. Please ignore me.
<sam_> smiremp: right click on an icon you have the option to to (move to) & (copy to) in move to you have these(Desktop,Home, and other pane) but other pane doesn't work for me its grey
<enav> hello, i cant find the compiz setting manager for ubuntu  14.04
<smiremp> sam_, I don't have other pane there, I'm using Nautilus in Trusty. I guess they removed that at some point. If you can't get it fixed, you could try a different file manager as has already been suggested.
<sam_> smiremp: I also tried Trusty and I was happy with it until I tried to run a local swf file. trusty didn't support that so I fresh installed 12.04
<hennie> solidworks
<fellayaboy> hey my ethernet is not working it says device not managed.  my wifi works however
<fellayaboy> any help?
<xangua> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | enav
<ubottu> enav: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.11+14.04.20140423-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 560 kB, installed size 4498 kB
<smiremp> sam_, Locally saved Flash? That *should* work in the browser if you load the flash plugin, you can open a flash file from the file system from there. One thing to be aware of, only google chrome (not chromium) has the most updated flash player for desktop linux
<qin_> Is it me or Vimeo do not recognise existence of Linux?
<smiremp> (Life will be much easier once Flash dies)
<smiremp> qin_, I can play vimeo, what is the error/problem?
<sam_> smiremp: I tried with all the browsers that work in linux. chrome.chromium.firefox.opera. none of them worked for me. but I didn't install a fresh 14.04 I upgraded 12.04 to trusty maybe thats why
<smiremp> sam_, Was it DRM protected file?
<qin_> smiremp: oups, I suspect me 12.04 has some dust on apt, let me update and see...
<sam_> smiremp: I'm not sure. there you can download the file in this page  http://autoevony.jimdo.com/
<sam_> smiremp: there is a free version ofi t
<smiremp> qin_, I am using google chrome on Trusty - firefox has some trouble with some of the links on vimeo ("snap: this can't be played on your setup")
<sam_> smiremp: so tell me if it worked for you. cause I do like to to install 14.04 again it looks good
<lambdaa> is possible to run ubuntu on macbook pro?
<lambdaa> driver works well?
<lambdaa> no glitchy?
<daftykins> lambdaa: it is possible yes, mac ISOs exist for download. for how well it works, you'd have to look online for your specific model however
<lambdaa> okay very thanks
<smiremp> hrm i fixed his game but he left
<MonkeyDust> brb
<smiremp> That's slightly annoying.
<daftykins> smiremp: welcome to giving support ;)
<smiremp> daftykins, Truth be told I only did it to learn how the thing worked. However it would be nice to show off to the user. :-)
<BartDude> I need some help again, guys. Which one of these do I choose? https://i.imgur.com/mE79MP0.png
<rek> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> BartDude: top
<BartDude> daftykins: 100% sure?
<daftykins> BartDude: you can always change, you won't be married to it
<BartDude> daftykins: Thanks. :)
<daftykins> BartDude: but yes a GTX 660 would benefit from being on the latest
<BartDude> daftykins: Trying it now!
<BartDude> daftykins: Do you know what happens to my old DE when I replace it with a new one?
<daftykins> BartDude: the packages are still installed, but you can switch between by changing session type on the login screen, as far as i understand it
<BartDude> daftykins: Is there a way to COMPLETELY remove my previous DE after installing a new one?
<mirak> hello
<jay_> what software can list the name of deleted but recoverable files?
<mirak> how do you change the versions of the propriétary graphic drivers from a command line ?
<daftykins> BartDude: you wouldn't do it in that order and it wouldn't be without risk
<daftykins> mirak: by installing the appropriate package
<BartDude> daftykins: I see. :(
<BartDude> daftykins: Do you know of any good Web Sites that lists all known DE, WM, and FM?
<smiremp> BartDude, Just checking which DEs you mean: there are some bad combinations like Gnome 3.12 will break Unity right now until they fix that.
<daftykins> BartDude: no
<BartDude> smiremp: :O
<BartDude> daftykins: Okay.
<BartDude> smiremp: I probably won't touch anything then.
<smiremp> smiremp, There are some known working ones in the Ubuntu repos: eg lubuntu, xubuntu
<smiremp> smiremp, Pedants would say they aren't DEs ... but they wil replace the DE :-)
<smiremp> BartDude, My last 2 are meant for you
<BartDude> smiremp: Haha! I understood that.
<BartDude> Should I always try to use the USC or find the latest packages on respective Web Site?
<BartDude> Everyone is telling me different things.
<daftykins> BartDude: packages in the USC will be kept up to date, .deb's downloaded cannot and will leave you stuck on older software
<smiremp> BartDude, If it's in the USC it is 'safer'. However there is no objectively correct answer to your question.
<daftykins> sure there is :)
<BartDude> Thank you.
<afidegnum> hello, pls i want to remove all that has to do with mysql installaiton on my sever while keeping the databse
<afidegnum> what's the command to use?
<afidegnum> I did apt-get remove mysql but nothig changed
<daftykins> afidegnum: "dpkg -l | grep sql" will show you what's installed with 'sql' in the name
<smiremp> afidegnum, Please backup the database before you continue
<daftykins> afidegnum: backup as smiremp suggests then you can remove those packages
<smiremp> afidegnum, copying the files might not be sufficient to back it up, in some configurations
<afidegnum> ok
 * ki7rw saw on adobe's website that they're dropping linux flashplayer support
<smiremp> ki7rw, They dropped it years ago. However Google took it over and bundle a proprietary flash player in Chrome
<ki7rw> so, i have to  use chrome instead of firefox?
<smiremp> ki7rw, Firefox has 11.2 flash player. Chrome has 13.something. Some sites work on Firefox. You can get the current version into chromium with a hack
<k1l> ki7rw: use the pepperflash plugin
<k1l> !info pepperflash-plugin
<ubottu> Package pepperflash-plugin does not exist in trusty
<ki7rw> ok
<k1l> !info pepperflash-plugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Package pepperflash-plugin-nonfree does not exist in trusty
<smiremp> Yea that pepperflash will get you the current one in Chromium
<Aaron> is call flashplugin-nonfree
<k1l> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<k1l> that one, yes :)
<smiremp> pepper wont work in firefox
<Aaron> there you go;
<John_Donna> Hello
<Aaron> hello
<k1l> smiremp: it does since 14.04
<mirak> daftykins, dumb
<John_Donna> Can someone help me real quick, I have an emergency. My customer is about to have a photoshoot and I am having issues with udev usb
<smiremp> k1l, really? That's news to me. I'll check it out/
<John_Donna> if I connect a camera via usb. Then disconnect the camera(it comes untethered) then reconnect it on the same port
<John_Donna> it wont tether
<John_Donna> BUT
<John_Donna> if I connect it to a different USB it works fine
<John_Donna> any ideas?
<Aaron> John_Donna: restart udev with services udev restart
<John_Donna> Brilliant :) any idea why it wont reconnect on disconnect?
<John_Donna> ubuntu 12.04, problem just showed up
<John_Donna> I recently updated the kernel
<Aaron> just restart udev and you'll be fine
<fellayaboy> i have an atheros AR8132 ethernet (hardwire) in my laptop
<John_Donna> kk ill give that a try
<John_Donna> Thank you so much Aaron you are a lifesaver
<Aaron> alright;
<Aaron> no problem
<smiremp> k1l, Are you sure pepper works with firefox now?
<fellayaboy> i have an atheros AR8132 ethernet (hardwire) in my laptop and it networm manager doesnt seem to manage it.. if i use ifup and ifdown eth0 it works but i want network manager to use it so that i can bridge my wireless to eth0  can someone help me
<kev999> hi - can someone tell me how to resolve libJPEG Version unknown on php5-gd on 12.04lts .... please!
<BartDude> smiremp: daftykins: Thanks for the help. I need to go now.
<BartDude> Bye.
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: is there ANY configuration for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces?  if so, that's what is preventing N-M from managing it.
<fellayaboy> let me see
<mirak> how can i choose the nvidia driver from comand line ? my X is broken
<John_Donna> Aaron I had to use udev stop
<John_Donna> then udev start
<John_Donna> but it worked
<Aaron> okay
<Aaron> mirak: you have to edit the xorg.conf
<fellayaboy> zykotick9, there is an auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet manual...which came default ..this is a fresh install and i never modified /etc/network/interfaces
<mirak> Aaron sorry i meant the driver version
<John_Donna> Aaron do you think it has anything to do with me recently using the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<Aaron> !tell mirak about nvidia
<ubottu> mirak, please see my private message
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: that's what's preventing N-M from managing it...
<fellayaboy> should i delete both auto eth0 and iface.....
<Aaron> John_Donna: not really;
<John_Donna> kk ty aaron we are off to the shoot. youre a god ;) ttyl
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: iface for sure, auto - i'm not 100% sure on, but i'd guess yes.
<fellayaboy> ok let me comment out that line and see
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: comment both perhaps
<fellayaboy> ok
<ChaosTheory> Hi all.
<mirak> Aaron jockey-text is not available
<mirak> I can't install it
<k1l> smiremp: thought it would work. but i cant invistigate that right now, sorry
<Aaron> mirak: try searching for it;
<fellayaboy> zykotick9, gonna reboot brb
<kev999> Any experts avail to answer my earlier question ^^ thanks
<mirak> Aaron I already di that
<mirak> did
<Aaron> mirak:  any luck?
<Aaron> you can always get them directly the drivers from nvidia
<mirak> Aaron I just need to know how how the version is selected
<mirak> is it with alternatives ?
<Aaron> depending on kernels you have;
<kev999> mirak can you remap keyboard keys temporarily?
<mirak> ?
<kev999> to get the broken x
<ChaosTheory> So I'm having some issues with 14.04 after an recent update of either compiz/compizconfig settings manager/xserver-xorg-video-ati/radeon. The issue is the UI seems sluggish, it was quite snappy before the update
<mirak> kev999, what ?
<zykotick9> Aaron: debian's <why nvidia installer sucks> 18:03 <dpkg> nvidia-installer works fine for you today, granted.  Let's say tomorrow Xorg is updated -- the nvidia driver will break.  If you try to uninstall nvidia (nvidia-installer --uninstall), then you break Xorg badly.  nvidia-installer overwrites files at random, and has NO CONCEPT of package management.
<kev999> ignore if I have misunderstood
<Aaron> auch
<Aaron> ouch
<OerHeks> mirak, jockey-text is the old way, see here the new way > http://askubuntu.com/a/9465
 * smiremp wonders how much of that is caused by xorg getting a bit long in the tooth
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<mirak> OerHeks, thanks, but I already found this page, and I don't see how it can be used to select the version
<Hazzard> My booting problems are either because of plymouth-upstart-bridge or alocating swap
<Hazzard> or maybe something else
<imyerrow> hey guys how do i map a name to that of an executable or command?  for instance, in the terminal, if i enter "hello" and press enter, it runs a program located at /somdirectory/to_some_program
<OerHeks> mirak autoinstall takes the recommended version of the driverpackage you need
<mirak> OerHeks, yes but I want to choose
<smiremp> imyerrow, it searches your path. if you want a specific program in the current folder, use ./myprogname
<nwg> what  do you mean map?
<mirak> OerHeks, i just want to do what you can do graphically with the driver manager
<Aaron> imyerrow: usually on /usr/bin
<mirak> but with a command line
<mirak> because X crashes after a few minutes
<OerHeks> mirak, then list it, and deploy the versionnumber from the list you get?
<nwg> you can use the which command to determine the actual program that runs.
<mirak> OerHeks, how do you do that ???
<imyerrow> smiremp: but i want to be at any folder
<imyerrow> do i just add the path to the executable/command to the PATH environment variable?
<zykotick9> imyerrow: fyi, ~/bin is a really handy place for "local" scripts/programs, as it's in $PATH by default.
<imyerrow> i installed something and it isn't located in ~/bin
<nwg> imyerrow: you could use a symbolic link to your executable.
<smiremp> imyerrow, You could do that, but /usr/local/bin is traditional
<zykotick9> imyerrow: sidenote, if you're creating the directory for the first time, you need to log out/back
<mirak> OerHeks, do you understand the issue ? I have more than driver installed, but how can I choose the version that X will use ?
<imyerrow> nwg: ok thanks, i think that is what i was after
<zykotick9> smiremp: IMO /usr/local/bin, while quasi-ok, isn't as optimal as /opt with a link in ~/bin
<imyerrow> i installed python 3 and want to use its pyvenv command to create virtual environment
<terraformer> hey guys, quick question. can anyone tell me if it's possible to get the header bars in ubuntu 14.04?
<imyerrow> but i dont want to have to type the full path to pyvenv command
<Hazzard> hmm, it fixed itself
<Hazzard> that's concerning ?
<imyerrow> so basically i want to make it so that i don't have to type the full path to the command i want to execute
<Hazzard> or not
<nwg> terraformer:  header bars??
<zykotick9> imyerrow: python3 isn't a "normal" program.  best of luck.
<smiremp> imyerrow, pyvenv should be in your path
<terraformer> nwg, the top tittle bars like in ubuntu gnome, I think that's what they were called
<imyerrow> smiremp: it is not, my OS has python 2.7 as default
<terraformer> of the file manager
<imyerrow> so that is why i am using virtual environment to prevent clashing of diff python versions
<ilhami> Linux is the best
<ilhami> but my PC sucks so much :D
<nwg> terraformer: what are you trying to do?
<ilhami> I cannot even watch a video without lag
<imyerrow> smiremp: pyvenv is a python 3.4 specific program
<terraformer> nwg, I have Ubuntu 14.04 and I saw the new Iris theme and wanted to try it. But it's not looking very well applied to nautilus without the headerbars
<OerHeks> mirak, not sure how you installed those drivers, but ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' could do the trick
<imyerrow> so i can use symbolic link to pyvenv then?
<smiremp> imyerrow, does pyvenv-3.3 work?
<nwg> you can use a symbolic link...
<imyerrow> i don't have version 3.3
<smiremp> imyerrow, 34, whateve, put the version number on
<mirak> OerHeks, I installed them normally
<mirak> OerHeks, do you understand what choosing the driver version is about or not ?
<imyerrow> smiremp: pyvenv-3.4 don't work
<OerHeks> mirak, sure, i gave you a url earlier
<imyerrow> if i do whereis pyvenv, it gives me: /opt/python3.4.0/bin/pyvenv
<smiremp> imyerrow, add that directory to your path
<smiremp> imyerrow, how did you install python3 btw?
<imyerrow> smiremp: from source
<smiremp> imyerrow, Ah that would explain it.
<Hazzard> I can't get my server to boot; it hangs on "init: plymouth-upstart-bridge respawning too fast, stopped" or when it allocates swap
<Hazzard> After updating to 14
<jcorgan> how do i clear the "read only" flag on a USB flash drive?  its doesn't have a switch--it looks like it is some sort of protective mechanism that goes into effect if there are problems with the drive.
<mirak> OerHeks, yes but the url doesn't provide the mean to do that
<smiremp> jcorgan, fsck
<nwg> jcorgan: pour beer on it.
<smiremp> jcorgan, If as you say the drive is broken, run fsck
<OerHeks> mirak i know, ubuntu-drivers --help is some use but it doesn't seem to explain everything
<jcorgan> smiremp: it is more low level than that; in dmesg it shows the drive switches to read-only mode right after insertion, fsck/fdisk/gparted are unable to write to it
<smiremp> imyerrow, On a default 14.04 install, i have pyvenv-3.4 in the path and it just works
<imyerrow> smiremp: im on elementary OS
<OerHeks> mirak, autoinstall seems the short route to a working system, from there you can try other drivers if you like to test
<smiremp> imyerrow, That distro isn't really supported here. But if you add that folder to your path, it will run
<qin_> imyerrow: Why wouldn't use elementary support?
<mirak> OerHeks, the system works,
<jcorgan> google shows references to a low-level formatter program that would fix this, but they are all windows apps
<mirak> OerHeks, but X crashes
<imyerrow> eOS uses older version of ubuntu
<mirak> OerHeks, and the default driver crashes
<xeno> It looks like my cloned 12.04 install is not booting well with virtualbox.
<ikonia> imyerrow: eOS is not supported here
<Pencil_> Time to replace this pc.  Is there a pc that works a little better with Ubuntu than others?
<imyerrow> ok sorry, im a linux noob in general
<ikonia> imyerrow: if you need help with it, take it to the elementary support channels/resources please.
<ikonia> imyerrow: no problem
<mirak> or if there is a way to force failsafe graphics ?
<xeno> It didn't pick up the nic.
<phuff> Hey there.  I'm trying to mount a firewire drive on my ubuntu machine
<phuff> But I don't see anything in /dev/sd* after plugging it in.
<phuff> The firewire drive is a mac in target disk mode
<ikonia> phuff: I don't think that works
<phuff> Is there something special I need to do to tell the kernel to look for a firewire drive on that firewire port?
<ikonia> I thought the target disk thing was dead years ago ?
<phuff> dead in what way? :)
<Pencil_> Where is "elementary support"
<ikonia> I thought it had stopped being a feature
<smiremp> imyerrow, You may want to try #python. They can tell you exactly what you need to do to build and configure the interpreter and its toolchain
<ikonia> Pencil_: check on their website
<phuff> ikonia: Oh, well, this is a 2009 mac, so maybe it's just because the mac is old?  The boot bits of the file system are dead, but the rest is mountable and I'd like to get some data off of it before reformatting it.
<imyerrow> smiremp: thanks, but i figure my question is more of an OS-related question
<Yelu> xeno, would you mind to pastebin your "VBoxManage showvminfo <vm-name> --details" (to have a look on the interfaces)?
<ikonia> phuff: looks like it's still fully supported
<ikonia> phuff: I thought it had been removed, but it's still a feature, I'm wrong
<imyerrow> im new to linux, so im new to how to set up environment variables and such
<phuff> ikonia: I get a /dev/fw0 device, but I tried mounting that and it says that it's not a block device.
<ikonia> phuff: http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1661
<phuff> Which amkes sense.
<ikonia> phuff: woth checking this
<phuff> I'm just not sure where else I would find the device in the file system.
<smiremp> imyerrow, It's easy to google how to add to your path on linux. But there is some crossover with python since a sysadmin might not know what is in the toolchain and the folder structure required for it etc. Plus most of #python uses linux,
<qin_> imyerrow:  info coreutils 'env invocation'
<phuff> ikonia: Do you know where a firewire drive would show up in the fs/where I would see errors if I couldn't talk to it?
<ikonia> phuff: should just be a scsi disk, eg: /dev/sdX
<xeno> Sure Yelu.  just a minute.
<phuff> Yeah there's nothing in there.
<Yelu> xeno, fine, take you time.
 * Yelu installs 14.04 plus vbox on top
<ikonia> phuff: check the link I've given you to make sure it's setup well
<phuff> ikona: I get this in dmesg after plugging in the firewire
<phuff> May 17 16:22:47 pooh kernel: [ 2038.424229] firewire_core: giving up on config rom for node id ffc1
<phuff> May 17 16:22:47 pooh kernel: [ 2038.424237] firewire_core: phy config: card 0, new root=ffc0, gap_count=5
<imyerrow> smiremp: sort of get what your saying, im using python at home, not professionally so not sure what you're saying about sys admins
<phuff> It's setup properly excepting the fact hat I'm using ubuntu as the host and not a mac machine :)
<phuff> (no other macs with firewire ports...)
<ikonia> phuff: I'd need to look into that error more, but it looks like "giving up" suggests it's not configured/can't configure
<imyerrow> i think you're assuming too much about me, im a mere mortal :-)
<ikonia> imyerrow: the elemetnary guys can help you
<phuff> ikonia do you know where I'd be able to find out more info about this stuff?
<smiremp> imyerrow, I am saying go to #python or elementaryOS -> or install ubuntu and you 3.4 out of the box
<phuff> It looks like firewire is going the way of the dodo
<xeno2> http://pastebin.com/9h7vqLi7
<ikonia> phuff: firewire is well supported, but I don't know enough about target disk mode and how it works
<xeno> Yelu, It's that one from xeno2.
<ikonia> phuff: or it's support within linux if it's a "hack"
<phuff> I think it just presents itself as a firewire drive.
<Yelu> xreno, xeno2, on my wayy ...
<xeno> Thank you.
<imyerrow> ok, sorry i thought my question was somewhat ubuntu related, didn't mean to be a bother
<ikonia> phuff: how though,
<ikonia> phuff: it's not magic, there is technicl stuff behind it in how it works,
<qin_> imyerrow: to change path: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11709374/change-path-permanently-on-ubuntu
<smiremp> phuff, In consumer gear, usb is faster and more universal. I think you may be right.
<ikonia> usb is not faster than firefire
<fwaokda> everytime i use terminal and rvm i have to do /bin/bash --login before it will work properly... how can i have terminal automatically do this?
<phuff> ikonia: They're just sbp2 devices
<phuff> But I can't find any more error messaging than that stuff I pasted from kern.log
<phuff> To tell me what is going wrong.
<Yelu> xeno, this is a vm which is linked via a bridged interface to your local lan (the chef thingie is intended to control your real machines,)?
<ikonia> sbp2 ?
<phuff> serial bus 2
<ikonia> phuff: that error message is pretty useful
<phuff> there's a firewire_sbp2 driver, but I don't think I'm amking it that far.
<ikonia> phuff: however how the host mode works, would need to be researched to see how linux would handle it
<Yelu> xeno, how you defined the interface(s) in the guest machines (via /etc/network/interfaces or via network-manager)? - is this guest machine a desktop or a server?
<Yelu> xeno, what gives "ifconfig" and ping <local-lan-ip> and ping <google.com>?
<cobaia_Black> /help
<Yelu> xeno,, are you runnning clones with the same MAC?
<phuff> Ok, well, thanks for the help, Ikonia
<phuff> Talk to you guys later
<theodore> hello all can someone help me with this? I am installing ubuntu last verion but it is stuck in a point writing "configuring bcmwl-kernel-source(i386)
<ikonia> theodore: sound like it's failing to load the broadcom module
<ikonia> theodore: tell the installer not to use propitary/3rd party software
<ridethespiral> Helllloooo
<theodore> what can i do for this?
<ikonia> theodore: what I said to do
<ridethespiral> My mouse is frozen when I boot to 14.04 live USB how can I fix this
<whoever> theodore: well what is this
<theodore> should i start the installation from the beginning?
<ikonia> theodore: yes
<TomyLobo> ridethespiral is there a mouse cursor?
<theodore> because ut was there where he asked me
<theodore> ok ikonia
<ridethespiral> TomyLobo yes
<theodore> thanks a lot
<TomyLobo> ridethespiral does another mouse work?
<ridethespiral> TomyLobo good question. I don't have batteries for my wireless so I'm using my laptops synaptic touchpad
<whoever> theodore: yes
<TomyLobo> so it's not even a mouse :)
<TomyLobo> is there a trackpoint?
<ridethespiral> TomyLobo I call it a mouse :)
<xeno2> I'm sorry Yelu.  I tried to use the MAC randomizer again.  Let me look.
<xeno2> Having trouble with this IRC client.
<Yelu> xeno, I'd try 1. to give the vm a default "interfaces" file (lo,eth0 auto with iface dhcp), then 2. set up the eth0 with a statc i from my dhcp ip range, 3. from a terminal ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0 - check with ifconfig, ping etc.
<ridethespiral> TomyLobo like those little rubber nubbies? negatice
<ridethespiral> Negative*
<Yelu> xeno, sorry ... static ^ip ...
<TomyLobo> so no other mouse to test?
<xeno2> I show different MAC addresses for clone and original.
<Yelu> xeno2, ok
<whoever> Topslack: is the mouse wireless
<whoever> well ridethespiral
<ridethespiral> TomyLobo ermmm I booted for the 50th time holding shift to see if I could pull up some recovery menu for the live USB and it works.... O.o
<ridethespiral> Dafuq lol
<whoever> ridethespiral: well wha is your initual prob
<xeno2> Here are reports:  http://pastie.org/9185695
<ridethespiral> Trackpad wouldn't work... After many restarts it is working lol
<ridethespiral> Going to try install now
<Yelu> xeno2, in case you didn't get this: I'd try 1. to give the vm a default "interfaces" file (lo,eth0 auto with iface dhcp), then 2. set up the eth0 with a statci ip (unused) from my dhcp ip range, 3. from a terminal ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0 - check with ifconfig, ping etc.
<whoever> ridethespiral: this is a notebook P
<whoever> ?
<ridethespiral> XD yes i m really screwing with terms aren't i ? Haha
<xeno2> Yes Yelu, I finally just saved that to a file.   Thank you.
<whoever> ridethespiral: what make and model
<ridethespiral> whoever lenovo y560
<whoever> ridethespiral: and are you the original owner or did you get it used, and are you sure that the trackpad works
<ridethespiral> The first model with the nehalem i5
<ridethespiral> Yes I've been using Ubuntu on it for two years
<ridethespiral> :)
<whoever> ridethespiral: ah, so what where you doing when it quit working
<ridethespiral> It works right now. We shall see if it works when install is complete
<ridethespiral> I booted the live 14.04 usb
<ridethespiral> Was on 12.04
<whoever> ridethespiral: oh it will, also , if you do a shutdown and it reboots on you, you then need to get laptop-tools
<whoever> are you installing 12
<ridethespiral> I'm trying to install 14.04 whoever. Couldn't get the live USB to boot without issue until just now lol
<ridethespiral> :)
<whoever> ridethespiral:  I have always had live used issues of some sort so I just strick with the tried and true baking methods :-).... damn now i want brownies
<ridethespiral> What do you mean baking methods? :P
<ridethespiral> CDs?
<whoever> both
<xeno2> Yelu:  #ubuntu-server
<ridethespiral> I've never had issues with live USB until 14.04
<ridethespiral> Maybe if this doesn't work its best to wait until the next point release
<whoever> ridethespiral: well I also have a spindle of disks that i need to use too
<ridethespiral> I've not bought blank cds in a few years heh
<whoever> ridethespiral: is you install almost finished
<ridethespiral> It's retrieving updates / restricted extras
<whoever> ridethespiral: also just rememberd some report of a random freezing issue with 14.304 after install that it will freeze and unfreez at random, I discovered that after an update or two with restart your fine
<ridethespiral> OK. Just about done
<whoever> ridethespiral: or you can try to purge unity , which didn't help me
<whoever> ridethespiral: did you cut your teeth on any other distros or you have always been on ubuntu/debian
<ridethespiral> I tried Slackware many years ago... LOL. That hurt.
<ridethespiral> Rebooting
<whoever> ridethespiral: gentoo --> arch --> ubuntu , the others wher just too bleeding edge for the hardware i had at the time
<ridethespiral> Well it booted, loaded a few windows and froze
<whoever> and no , I did not use the gui installer that gentoo has
<whoever> ridethespiral: are you doing it in a vm
<ridethespiral> Nope
<whoever> oh , so you do have another box
<ridethespiral> I'm on my phone right now
<ridethespiral> Lol
<whoever> is it an iphone
<ridethespiral> I so have another old dell with Ubuntu on it though
<ridethespiral> Nexus 5
<whoever> i was gonna say that was your prob that ithings don't like to associate with linux
<whoever> ridethespiral: did you get loged in yet
<mikey85> hello my Ubuntu friends :)
<ridethespiral> It logs in but freezes at desktop
<mikey85> ridethespiral how can I help?
<whoever> mikey85: hello my unknown virtual ubuntu friend
<mikey85> lol
<whoever> ridethespiral: mine stuk for about 4 minutes
<ridethespiral> Mikey85 I just installed 14.04 but upon login it opens a bunch if windows and the cursor goes to the circular loading icon and completely freezes
<mikey85> could be your internet connection
<ridethespiral> Doubtfully
<ridethespiral> 12.04 works fine
<mikey85> well it could be java then
<ridethespiral> Please explain
<ridethespiral> :p
<whoever> ridethespiral: wow , I think you got a bad install
<[Gentoo]> mikey85: what are you on about lol
<[Gentoo]> its none of those
<mikey85> I remember trying to log on application provided sites would do the same
<whoever> i think you should burn slower and install clean
<[Gentoo]> it prob just cant resolve amazon
<ridethespiral> This is a clean install. On a USB.
<mikey85> well I wasn't there to hear amazon
<mikey85> I just heard 14.04
<mikey85> lol
<daftykins> ridethespiral: is it you that's been struggling with this upgrade/install for the last week or so?
<ridethespiral> Yea lol
<daftykins> ridethespiral: have you gotten bored enough to memtest it?
<ridethespiral> I forgot last night :(
<mikey85> <<<< using a super computer
<mikey85> :)
<mikey85> it has liquid cooling >:(
<TomyLobo> and racing stripes?
<[Gentoo]> mikey85: how many cores has it got
<[Gentoo]> does it make espresso?
<ridethespiral> XD
<mikey85> 4770k :)
<TomyLobo> how about neon lights?
<[Gentoo]> vtec stickers?
<daftykins> guys, no off topic talk please
<daftykins> join #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to talk about souping up your ubuntu installs
<mikey85> 4 cores and 4 virtual that's 8 cores, but It would never run like 8 cores because its just 4 extra virtual cores
<mikey85> ahhh
<mikey85> sorry
<mikey85> this is bigger help than the server's help room lol
<daftykins> physical and logical, not virtual ;)
<ridethespiral> How could I somehow grab logs on my boot
<ridethespiral> When I can't use the GUI lol
 * whoever wonders if ridethespiral labeld his windows disk ubuntu,  because ubuntu does not open alot of windows on a clean install 
<[Gentoo]> dmesg|less
<mikey85> daftkins that is 4 virtual ;)
<whoever> ridethespiral: no gui for you
<daftykins> ridethespiral: log in at a TTY, hit ctrl+alt+f1
<ridethespiral> Whoever I have a  home partition on a separate drive I haven't formatted from the 12.04 install
<ridethespiral> Which is my gueess as to why windows are opening
<whoever> ridethespiral: either way that is odd that you login and that it is a clean install and a bunch of windows open
<ridethespiral> daftykins it does nothing
<mikey85> I'll be good lol
<ridethespiral> I can't get to terminal from the froEn desktop
<ridethespiral> Frozen*
<TomyLobo> ctrl-alt-f1?
<ridethespiral> Indeed
 * whoever punches his new virtual friend mikey85 just for good mesure 
<whoever> :-)
<TomyLobo> ssh?
<mikey85> lol
<whoever> TomyLobo: no he is infront of it
<TomyLobo> doesnt mean he cant ssh into it
<ridethespiral> Let me boot up the PC next to me and I'll try ssh
<ridethespiral> :)
<whoever> TomyLobo: correct but thaught you were asking if he was sshed
<mikey85> <<<<< 32 gigs ram, 4770k, gtx 660, liquid cooling, Blu-ray dvd burner, blue tooth, wifi internet :)
<ridethespiral> PS irc on phones is a pain in the neck
<whoever> ridethespiral: you don't have ssh sever if it is a clean install
<ridethespiral> Oh lol ok
<mikey85> it's an hp phoenix
<mikey85> ok I'm done lol
<whoever> ridethespiral: among other places :-p
<daftykins> i doubt the clean install would have openssh-server installed
<ridethespiral> Thus the choice of wording hehe
<ridethespiral> Brb in a moment
<whoever> ridethespiral: your gonna have to boot interative mode
<Mikey85> sorry about that
<whoever> ctrl+alt+t or ctrl+alt+f1 durring boot at the splash screen
<Mikey85> I was disconnected
<whoever> Mikey85: sorry about what
<Mikey85> I was disconnected
<Mikey85> no big deal
<whoever> Mikey85: i am mortified that you got disconnected and could not tell me in advance :-p
<HomelessSanta> Anyone know when Firefox 29.0.1 is coming out for Ubuntu 14.04 it's been a week so far.
<Mikey85> yes, internet never likes to tell anyone why they were disconnected -_- lol
 * whoever bannishes Mikey85 to the land of #winBlowz-[8,9,10 ....]
<Mikey85> lol
<Mikey85> is that a channel? lol
<daftykins> HomelessSanta: its' fixes were mostly windows 8 related anyway afaik
<whoever> HomelessSanta: no they don't tell us crap
<daftykins> whoever: stop joking around please.
<HomelessSanta> Ugh!
<whoever> daftykins: ok
<Mikey85> homelesssanta lol
<HomelessSanta> I am just surprised, to see it taking a while.
<daftykins> HomelessSanta: why are you so keen?
<HomelessSanta> daftykins, I like to be up to date whenever possible. :P
<Mikey85> <<<< homeless mikey
<Mikey85> lol
<HomelessSanta> The new Homeless man. :P
<HomelessSanta> No worries.
<Mikey85> homelessSanta the nick name is genius lol
<whoever> Mikey85: if your homeless than whos wifi are you steeling to talk to us
<HomelessSanta> Why thank you Mikey85. :P
<ridethespiral> Whoa some weird shit going on here. Bad page map in process software centre. Same for system-udevd
<daftykins> HomelessSanta: right but you saw me mention that the fixes are irrelevant right?
<Mikey85> whoever shhhhhhhh lol
<ridethespiral> This is after control alt f1 at splash
<whoever> Mikey85: ah thats why my bandwidth sucks
<daftykins> Mikey85 and whoever - take it to offtopic.
<HomelessSanta> daftykins, Indeed but I mentioned I like to be up to date it applies to general applications doesn't necessarily have to be just Firefox.
<HomelessSanta> :P
<Mikey85> chanserv op mikey85
<Mikey85> hope nobody saw that
<Mikey85> lol
<ikonia> Mikey85: plese don't try that sort of thing
<SonikkuAmerica> Mikey85: We did.
<ikonia> the channel is for ubuntu support - please stick to that
<Mikey85> ok
<Mikey85> I was just joking :(
<Mikey85> I'm a helper
<daftykins> HomelessSanta: ok well feel free to come up with a support question, else take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<whoever> ridethespiral: what speed did you burn that disk at
<ikonia> Mikey85: ok, please stop with the jokes.
<Mikey85> <<<< is supporting ubunto
<HomelessSanta> Will do.
<Mikey85> Ubuntu
<ridethespiral> whoever it is a usb
<whoever> ridethespiral: try and burn one and reinstall
<Mikey85> I don't use Ubuntu though, but I help :)
<ikonia> Mikey85: then please focus on the help rather than the other comments,
<Mikey85> <<<< Christian who helps all that need it :)
<Mikey85> I am
<Mikey85> I am focusing
<Mikey85> anyone need help just ask
<ikonia> Mikey85: we don't care that you are a christian - so please stop those comments, and focus ONLY on the support
<Mikey85> ikonia I understand
<ikonia> Mikey85: thanks
<Mikey85> I'm not here to make enemies
<daftykins> then please stop talking
<Mikey85> no
<Mikey85> I am helping the staff
<Mikey85> <<<<< will be joining staff
 * whoever donates to Mikey85 ubuntu christian box fund .. supplieng internet access to windows users 
<Mikey85> I just don't like getting criticised
<ikonia> whoever: enough
<ikonia> guys, everyone, PLEASE, remember this channel isn't a social/jokes channel, it's here to provide support, please stick to that topic
<Mikey85> ikonia so you say
<Mikey85> you have said again and again
<Mikey85> I understand
<ridethespiral> whoever here is a picture of the errors when I control alt f1'ed http://tinyurl.com/ndy3nq9
<HomelessSanta> Woah, those are a ton of errors.
<HomelessSanta> Bad page map in process.
<ridethespiral> It is still going lol
<ridethespiral> What's that mean
<whoever> ridethespiral: do you have gparted , run that and do a hardrive test , seems like something is wrong with you drive or your install,
<HomelessSanta> Seems like a kernel error or kernel bug.
<ridethespiral> Is it possible the USB stick is defective?
<whoever> ridethespiral: i think something is wroing with your drive and it just decided to tell you
<whoever> ridethespiral: yes that is why i kept telling you to burn one -
<ridethespiral> Sorry. I have another USB stick
<daftykins> ridethespiral: there's a relevant bug here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1289887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289887 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: Bad page map in process systemd-udevd pte:ffffffff pmd:68f91067" [Medium,Expired]
<whoever> ridethespiral: do you have any disks
<ridethespiral> I may have one
<HomelessSanta> ridethespiral, Running on a LiveUSB?
<whoever> ridethespiral: only one
<ridethespiral> Homeless Santa yes
<ridethespiral> whoever. Maybe two.. Not many ;)
<catz> join
<whoever> ridethespiral: well burn one
<whoever> and do a frish install
<ridethespiral> Does 14.04 fit on CD?
<HomelessSanta> Figures, the ISO could of been bad.
<ridethespiral> ISO md5sum was perfect
<whoever> ridethespiral: you might want to keep a copy of gparted around for trouble shoooting like this
<HomelessSanta> Ubuntu 14.04 is about 953MBs I believe.
<HomelessSanta> Which a DVD is needed.
<whoever> ridethespiral: yes
<ridethespiral> I have a USB stick with 13m04 andbgparted that works like the bees knees
<ridethespiral> 12.04 lol damn phone
<whoever> ridethespiral: well then try that usb, and if it doesn't work look at the usb strick and the software you used to create it
<HomelessSanta> I normally, tend to use Startup Disk Creator for transfering Ubuntu ISO's for my USB stick.
<ridethespiral> It does work indie a fresh install of it 3 hours ago then tried 14.04 again
<ridethespiral> I did*
<ridethespiral> I also used startup disk creator
<HomelessSanta> ridethespiral, Before hand were you on 12.04?
<ridethespiral> Yup
<HomelessSanta> ridethespiral, It worked without any issues right.
<ridethespiral> For a long long time
<HomelessSanta> My guess is it has something to do with the kernel.
<HomelessSanta> I would say if you could boot into a different kernel don't know if LiveUSB's allow you to switch to GRUB and alter the kernel.
<HomelessSanta> Or to even get into Recovery Mode.
<ridethespiral> I was using Ubuntu studio 12.04 before installing vanilla unity 14.04. Studio had kernel 3.11.xx
<daftykins> ridethespiral: do you know if it's booting in EFI or legacy mode?
<ridethespiral> How to know?  :p
<HomelessSanta> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 and the kernel is 3.13.0-24.
<daftykins> !efi | ridethespiral
<ubottu> ridethespiral: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<whoever> daftykins: ah, I assumed legacy
<daftykins> a tough lesson i learnt years ago, is to never assume anything :D
<whoever> daftykins: true
<juki_> ridethespiral: do you know how to get into the bios settings when you first power on your computer?
<whoever> well i also forgot about efi
<whoever> efi just seems to not be all there
<whoever> ridethespiral: it is probably going to be delete
<hunt> is there a way to do pip
<hunt> with a window?
<ridethespiral> So I do have windows 7 installed on another HDD so if it installed in that mode ( I installed windows 5 months ago along side Ubuntu, using a livev usb to fix grub) and haven't done a fresh install since then. Maybe that's the issue that it installed in this mode
<hunt> or a space
<hunt> ridethespiral: i just installed ubuntu on an ssd with some difficulty two days ago, whats your problem?
<whoever> hunt: well what are you trying to achieve
<juki_> there is a setting in your bios ridethespiral to enable efi or not
<hunt> whoever: i wanna monitor the status of a fullscreen game while im browsing
<hunt> so i can tell when to tab back in: whoever
<daftykins> ridethespiral: so when you're installing 14.04, what's on the hard disk in the system? is there only one hard disk? :)
<whoever> hunt: you need a scrip to pull the data from that window
<hunt> ridethespiral: i did uefi! that was my problem. in bios boot your install disk with efi
<hunt> whoever: nothing already exists?
<juki_> hunt: only the top window can be full screen, dual monitors still only have one "window on top"
<whoever> hunt: so no you cannot pipe a windows
<whoever> hunt: no
<hunt> hm?
<hunt> i have 1 monitor
<hunt> i have a few different proccesses
<hunt> ones in fullscreen but alt tabbed
<whoever> hunt: than you can put it on another workspace minimize the window
<ridethespiral> Daftykins I have a 32gb ssd with a "/" "/boot" and swap partition along with a 10pmb partition forna windows loader. My 500gb HDD has my 100gb windows installation and /home
<whoever> hunt: your choices are limited with one monitor and not having a stript to monitor it for you
<ridethespiral> 100mb partition for windows loader lol
<SyL> Anybody else having problems with getting mysql to read ssl certs? this is in ubuntu 14.04.
#ubuntu 2014-05-18
<daftykins> ridethespiral: ah ok, so i take it you're always able to start the 14.04 live session fine since you've installed from it several times, it's only ever the first boot that goes funny?
<whoever> ridethespiral: 32gb there is no way you can get linux and windows on the same dive and sustain them
<Beldar> whoever, read the posts
<daftykins> whoever: you didn't read in enough detail, that's only where Windows' bootloader is
<ridethespiral> Well the live USB would freeze and do the same thing so I tried holding shift while booting to get to some recovery dealio or something and it managed to boot without freezing. I then installed and it will boot and login to desktop but freeze. ( I have autologin)
<ridethespiral> Then I tried hitting control alt f1 while booting and got this http://tinyurl.com/ndy3nq9 daftykins
<TheBabyDerp> hey peoples
<TheBabyDerp> anyone here
<TheBabyDerp> anyone?
<Beldar> TheBabyDerp, Many state your issue.
<whoever> ridethespiral: is trim on , on your ssd
<SyL> I'm getting an error when mysql starts that it can't read my ssl certs. but it has full permissions. Any ideas?
<TheBabyDerp> how many channels are in this irc chat
<Beldar> !ot > TheBabyDerp
<ubottu> TheBabyDerp, please see my private message
<TheBabyDerp> i never got your pm
<Beldar> TheBabyDerp, When you join a channel read it's policy and activities, this is ubuntu support.
<TheBabyDerp> dude i am just looking for chat rooms peace out
<ridethespiral> whoever can I check that from recovery? I thought 12.04+ detected ssds and enabled trim
<Beldar> ridethespiral, Not in linux per-say
<Beldar> you haver to set up a cron trim or run it manually
<ridethespiral> I have
<ridethespiral> When I first installed 12.04 a long time ago I did
<SilverSlimer> hey guys, small problem with ubuntu. on occasion, when waking from sleep, i get black borders around windows. logging out and back on fixes it but i'm wondering if there's a permanent solution
<Beldar> ridethespiral, Are you installed, I have not followed all the posts?
<ridethespiral> I may have forgotten at one fresh install though.. Probably she. I installed Ubuntu studio 12.04 a couple months back
<ridethespiral> Yes
<Beldar> ridethespiral, You would have to set up trim on any install, and not an issue here to be honest.
<SilverSlimer> 14.04  btw . i assume my issue is one with compiz
<ridethespiral> Installed but when hooting (
<ridethespiral> Oops
<Beldar> !bootinfo | ridethespiral do this and pastbin the output
<ubottu> ridethespiral do this and pastbin the output: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Beldar> ridethespiral, also please gey used to starting any answer to another with their nick,
<Beldar> get*
<ridethespiral> Beldar sorry I'm using my phone no tab button :(
<ridethespiral> Hitting up other pc now lol
<Beldar> ridethespiral, If you don't use a nick, you get lost in the shuffle, we all don;t just stare at the monitor waiting.
<ridethespiral> Beldar I know
<Beldar> ridethespiral, So tun that bootinfo script it has a lot of info on it that is helpful
<Beldar> run*
<ridethespiral> Beldar I'm booting my working live USB of 12.04.3 right now
<Beldar> use a live cd as you need acces to that HD ridethespiral
<Beldar> cool
<ridethespiral> I appreciate the willingness of everyone's help
<ridethespiral> :)
<daftykins> just promise me you'll come and tell me what the answer was once you solve it
<allen> hey guys
<daftykins> i love solving mysteries
<daftykins> allen: hi
<allen> so i'm running ubuntu/unity for the first time , can i add stuff to the bar at the top, like a weather applet or something of that nature ?
<ridethespiral> daftykins will do
<Beldar> allen, http://www.howtogeek.com/118908/10-awesome-indicator-applets-for-ubuntus-unity-desktop/  see if this one works.
<ridethespiral> alright on an actual pc beside my laptop now lol
<daftykins> \o/
<allen> Beldar, thanks i'll give it a go, just got something installing right now, so i have to wait a min
<mrdeb> hi. how do u go into 2d mode
<Beldar> mrdeb, what release?
<allen> i have to say, this seems to be running much faster than Mint did
<mrdeb> the one now
<mrdeb> the 1404 ubuntu
<mrdeb> it is too slow on machines for xp
<Beldar> mrdeb, http://askubuntu.com/questions/421148/unity-2d-on-trusty-14-04  about 3 seconds to find.
<mrdeb> what 3 seconds
<ridethespiral> Beldar, can you link to that script again
<Beldar> mrdeb, Finding on the web what you could have. searched with 14.04 2d
<Beldar> !bootinfo > ridethespiral
<ubottu> ridethespiral, please see my private message
<mrdeb> that is not necessary
<mrdeb> ok, so it is there
<Beldar> mrdeb, what is not necessary, reminding you how easy it is to find stuff?
<mrdeb> that is also a bad answer
<mrdeb> i know lxde
<kkkkkkkkk> anoyne uses ubuntu and have a nvidia card??????
<kkkkkkkkk> ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> kkkkkkkkk: lots of people do, what's your question?
<Beldar> mrdeb, You did not say what desktop, very little info to work with to be honest.
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, my ubuntu 14.04 was crashing when i play cs ssource, i have nvida card
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, the system freezes, an happen nvidia fallen off us
<kkkkkkkkk> bus
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, i uninstalled virtualbox, and the crash disapeared
<daftykins> ah-har, perhaps virtualbox's kernel modules were interfering somehow
<daftykins> kkkkkkkkk: did you try different nvidia driver versions to see if it still happened with all of them?
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins,  i tried diferent driver, diferent kernel version, and the same crash
<daftykins> but only when virtualbox was on?
<daftykins> was/is
<ridethespiral> Beldar, know where i can upload this txt file?
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, the crash occured just when i am playng cs source
<daftykins> ridethespiral: paste.ubuntu.com
<Beldar> ridethespiral, You have to copy and paste it is all
<ridethespiral> Beldar, paste.ubuntu.com/7481080/
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, the system freezes, cpu fan goes 100%, cpu workload too
<SchrodingersScat> kkkkkkkkk: why did you mention virtualbox then?
<daftykins> kkkkkkkkk: any other steam games?
<kkkkkkkkk> SchrodingersScat, because i would like to know if anyone had this issue too
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, i play dota2, metro last light, and the system doesnt crash
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, just cs source
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, nvidia fallen off bus
<Hazzard> I'm having trouble booting after upgrading to 14.04. I would put all the details here, but there's always so many conversations going on here at the same time. I posted on the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224744
<Hazzard> If anyone has any suggestions that would be awesome
<Beldar> ridethespiral, First I see no gpt partitioning or uefi boot.
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, i have tested a large number of kernels and nvidia drivers, but the system always crashed
<daftykins> kkkkkkkkk: what about with 12.04 ?
<ridethespiral> Beldar, which means? o.o
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, and always during cs source gameplay
<ubuntuaddicted> i have some files on a NAS that are for some reason hidden. the NAS shares the folder out via SMB and I can't set the owner, it errors out as invalid argument
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, with ubuntu 12.04 too, system crash
<Beldar> ridethespiral, Well, you were getting info as if from the channel in this area without anyone actually checking, or you knowing.
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, i dont understand the relation of cs source with virtualbox and nvidia driver
<daftykins> kkkkkkkkk: it sounds to me like your system has more issues that may not even be ubuntu related
<ridethespiral> Beldar, thus the getting no where quick? :P
<Beldar> ridethespiral, sda5 and sda3 are missing all the needed grub stuff to boot, what is in them exactly?
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, when i uninstalled virtualbox, i started cs source, and i play during 1 hour without crash
<ridethespiral> sda5 & 3 are root and /boot partitions
<daftykins> kkkkkkkkk: that's not a very thorough test
<ridethespiral> Beldar, root and /boot afaik
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, i read a post that someone says that had this issue too
<ridethespiral> Beldar, that's what I intended...
<Beldar> ridethespiral, So you just wanr ubuntu on the ssd=sda?
<Beldar> want*
<Beldar> just ubuntu?
<daftykins> kkkkkkkkk: and did they resolve it?
<ridethespiral> Beldar, yes, with /home on /dev/sdb
<kkkkkkkkk> kkkkkkkkkk te post doesnt say the solution
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, i think they doesnt hava the idea to uninstall virtualbox
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, and test without it
<Beldar> ridethespiral, I never make a separate home, that is really old school and pushed to much, ubuntu advises one partition. However you can seperate the home if needed.
<ridethespiral> Beldar, weird because I've seen it recommended many times. People with 128gb SSD have their /home on 2tb hdd's ...
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, i installed vmware as alternative of virtualbox, and until now i have no crash anymore
<ridethespiral> (desktops that is)
<ridethespiral> Beldar, I see no reason it shouldn't be applicable in modern pc's even
<Beldar> ridethespiral, Sure people do all sorts of things from a confirmation bias state.
<daftykins> kkkkkkkkk: sooo, where's the problem?
<ridethespiral> Beldar, so should I try an install of everything just on the 32gb ssd?
<ridethespiral> lol
<ridethespiral> Beldar, remember I've had this partition setup for two years with no issues until the last week
<Beldar> ridethespiral, and that is supposed to mean what?
<ridethespiral> Beldar, that I don't see why it would cause issues now. Not trying to be snarky :P I'm not that pro at linux lol
<Beldar> ridethespiral, Any way that is an easy install to the ssd, I'm not sure what the problems have been.
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, the problem is that wilhe i was playing cs source on my notebook, if vvirtualbox modules is loaded the system crashes
<daftykins> kkkkkkkkk: right but you removed that and changed to vmware?
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, i dont know what is causing the issue
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> kkkkkkkkk: but you've avoided it?
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, and the system stopped crashing when i start to play cs source
<daftykins> you're going in circles :)
<ridethespiral> Beldar, fresh install of 14.04, freezes @ desktop
<ridethespiral> Beldar, that's the issue
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, i dont know if its a nvidia driver bug, or cs source or virtualbox
<Beldar> ridethespiral, freezes exactly how?
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, i know that i uninstalled the vbox and the system stopped to crash
<zombu2> where n t you here yeaterday with your laptop with the broken radeon?
<ridethespiral> Beldar, it loads a few windows (terminal, software centre, firefox) and then just freezes. I can't move the mouse or do anything. That's what I'm trying to figure out. What exactly is causing it
<ridethespiral> brb fooooood
<zombu2> ram or hdd
<zombu2> or video card
<ridethespiral> zombu2, how to know...?
<zombu2> is that still that i5 with that radeon
<kkkkkkkkk> daftykins, because of this happen to me i questioned if someone has nvidia and virtualbox installed, and if hava this same issue
<Beldar> ridethespiral, You checked if the OS is swapping?
<ridethespiral> zombu2, yes
<juki_> how do you check if the OS is swapping?
<zombu2> throw it away
<ridethespiral> LOL
<thumpba> i have a new installation of 14.04 and am unable to send logs from one ubuntu server to another
<ridethespiral> 12.04.3 works fine
<ridethespiral> 14.04 all hell breaks loose
<daftykins> kkkkkkkkk: it's unlikely you'll find someone in here with that exact setup, you'd be better off either posting a thread to the ubuntu forums, steam forums, or askubuntu.com
<Beldar> juki_, number of ways I have a conky show it.
<zombu2> did you check the ram like you promised
<thumpba> i can ping the log server just fine but cant on port 23 for telnet
<ridethespiral> zombu2,  no :( I fell asleep lol
<zombu2> well get going then
<ridethespiral> alright
<zombu2> then do the video stress test
<ridethespiral> zombu2, on windows 7?
<zombu2> on whatever
<daftykins> thumpba: what do you mean by 'cant on port 23' ? can't what on port 23?
<zombu2> and like you stated last night you seeing artifacts on that card so something is broken
<thumpba> daftykins: im unable to telnet to the log server nor ping on port 23 which is telnet port
<zombu2> prolly that piece of shit radeon
<daftykins> thumpba: ping is the ICMP protocol, you cannot ping a port number
<thumpba> daftykins: if i drop the port then i can pint
<thumpba> i cannot telnet. i get connection refused
<daftykins> thumpba: the service isn't running on the other end then
<juki_> daftykins: example?  is that like 127.0.0.1:23
<ridethespiral> zombu2, lolol :(
<ridethespiral> zombu2, next laptop I'm definitely making sure it is linux compatible >.<
<zombu2> you laughing heh i m still pretty sure that radeon is busted
<ridethespiral> zombu2, it is lol
<ridethespiral> zombu2, but I disable it and it works in 12.04
<zombu2> well time to take ol roy out the back yard
<ridethespiral> well, 12.04 works
<daftykins> juki_: that'd be a socket, i'm not sure what you're asking me
<ridethespiral> just seeing if I can get 14.04 going
<thumpba> juki_: exactly
<zombu2> well even when you disable it it is still going since it is the default
<daftykins> thumpba: telnet is not a secure protocol and you cannot ping a port number :)
<zombu2> can t turn em off really
<juki_> ohh, i misread your comment daftykins, i thought you said to ping the protocol
<daftykins> hah
 * zombu2 slaps juki_ with a small netserver
<daftykins> zombu2: please stay on topic.
<zombu2> ok with a small port 23 then
<asarch> This is the dmesg from the Xen kernel:
<asarch> http://sprunge.us/ZBTA
<asarch> It won't work with my laptop, right?
<thumpba> daftykins: you can ping a specific port number ex: ping 127.0.0.1 -p 22
<daftykins> why do you want to run Xen?
<daftykins> thumpba: lol no you can't
<asarch> I would like to learn to use it daftykins
<daftykins> asarch: it's not the primary virtualisation technology supported by ubuntu, so you're likely to find a lot of issues
<asarch> The funny thing is, this same laptop works with Xen in OpenSuse
<daftykins> thumpba: ping is part of the ICMP protocol, it simply doesn't work with ports
<daftykins> asarch: sure, different OS, different kernel
<asarch> Oh :-(
<thumpba> daftykins: gotcha, so nmap would be more reliable then
<zombu2> well since you can t ping a port yes haha
<daftykins> thumpba: indeed, since it can port scan... but you have access to the system you're trying to hit port 23 on correct? so just run "netstat -tuln" there to see what ports are listening
<zombu2> ufw could block that port too
<daftykins> thumpba: i'd be very surprised if a system has telnet open though... not very safe at all
<qbex> ola
<qbex> gatinha?
<hggdh>  actually, the ideal is to use traceroute to trace a TCP port (not UDP). Or tcptraceroute. Ping is limited to ICMP, which a lot of dumb firewall block completely
<daftykins> hggdh: traceroute does not trace ports ¬_¬
<zombu2> mehehe
<daftykins> oh deary me, i seem to have slipped into the place where networking logic goes to die
<zombu2> i m sure we gonna hear a couple more whoppers
<hggdh> daftykins: yes, it does. inetutils-traceroute does not, though
<pedrocr> how can I tell ubuntu to forget my PGP key passphrase?
<pedrocr> I want to be asked the passphrase on every usage for safety
<ridethespiral> after memtest hits 100% pass it will start over again right?
<daftykins> ridethespiral: yep, tends to be nice to do at least two passes
<zombu2> yes let it run for hours
<zombu2> the longer you run it the better the chance to find bad ram
<ridethespiral> I will zombu2 just making sure it will restart
<zombu2> it will just loop
<ridethespiral> kewl. Either way I'm saving up for a new laptop >.<
<zombu2> note shared video ram will not be tested
<daftykins> ridethespiral: how far did things progress with the last round of help?
<ridethespiral> I posted my boot script log and went nowhere lol
<juki_> will you expand on shared video ram zombu2?
<zombu2> huh?
<daftykins> ridethespiral: booting isn't the issue though, right?
<ridethespiral> daftykins, it boots fine, I have autologin enabled, it loads the desktop and a few windows and freezes
<ridethespiral> on 14.04
<zombu2> daftykins he has a radeon card in the laptop which is primary
<ridethespiral> 12.04.3 works fine
<juki_> ridethespiral: have you disabled desktop effects?
<daftykins> zombu2: who?
<ridethespiral> zombu2 yes, but why would 12.04.3 work fine
<Beldar> worked
<zombu2> different driver
<chadcld> hello
<zombu2> could use different mem locations
<Beldar> works sounds as if still installed
<zombu2> you could also pull ram sticks out and boot and see if it makes a difference
<ridethespiral> zombu2, in 12.04.3, ubuntu installs and boots fine but runs really really hot. so I disable the radeon with an acpi_call module (who many do with _working_ radeons)
<zombu2> i d pull the rams and try each
<daftykins> ridethespiral: yours has a faulty AMD discrete GPU?
<Geo> how do I tell which partition does what via commandline? ie, swap, /boot, etc?
<zombu2> yup
<zombu2> has artifacts
<daftykins> Geo: sudo fdisk -l
<ridethespiral> yes daftykins, when I select "discreet" in bios it boots to radeon defaulted with artifacts, but still works and I can use the computer (though artifacted)
<Geo> Right, but which is what
<daftykins> Geo: identify the file systems then mount them and look at the contents
<Geo> I got swap
<Geo> But looking at fdisk, I have 160gb, on a 80gb disk
<Geo> something isnt right there :P
<ridethespiral> daftykins, right now I'm in 'switchable' graphics mode
<daftykins> Geo: can you pastebin the output from fdisk -l to show me?
<zombu2> also they could have used a i5 with a faulty video hence they used radeons in em
<daftykins> ridethespiral: ok and those are the only two options?
<ridethespiral> daftykins, yes
<ridethespiral> zombu2, i5 gfx works fine
<zombu2> it just freezes huh
<ridethespiral> zombu2, in 14.04 yes, not in 12.04.3
<daftykins> ridethespiral: i don't really like the use of your old install's /home and having it setup for auto login etc, i think i saw someone advising you to try just installing to the SSD as a test? did you consider that?
<ridethespiral> daftykins, no I asked about it but don't believe I got a response
<ridethespiral> daftykins, right now I'm doing memtest lol
<daftykins> zombu2: you are seriously stretching ideas here, the likelihood of anything you've been suggesting is seriously low that i have to disbelieve it from the start
<Geo> daftykins: apparently not, pastebinit seems to have kicked the can after this upgrade, and I only have CLI
<daftykins> i-series processors don't get sold with faulty on-die GPUs afaik
<zombu2> daftkins tell that to the gateway laptop i got here :P
<daftykins> Geo: can't reinstall it? :)
<daftykins> zombu2: hmm?
<zombu2> i5 gpu is bad and amd card is busted too
<ridethespiral> lol
<zombu2> amd card desoldered
<ridethespiral> that's why windows 7 works without a hitch
<Geo> daftykins: seems to be a python thing
<ridethespiral> ?
<Geo> not interested in troubleshooting that now
<daftykins> zombu2: well that cannot be common, lovely story though ;)
<zombu2> heh
<daftykins> ridethespiral: so do we know whether you've got EFI or legacy installs yet?
<zombu2> remember those dells with them nvidia cards
<zombu2> same crap
<daftykins> offtopic.
<daftykins> keep on message please
<zombu2> not really
<daftykins> yes, yes it is
<ridethespiral> daftykins, was it you that linked to the explaination of efi?
<zombu2> it was an addition to the laptop issue regarding you blowing off the ideas i presented
<ridethespiral> ~efi
<ridethespiral> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Beldar> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7481080/ ridethespiral's bootinfo
<daftykins> ridethespiral: yeah
<ridethespiral> nvm :)
<daftykins> Beldar: ty
<zombu2> :P
<Beldar> no prob
<Geo> so, theres no way to see what partition is mounted where?
<zombu2> df -h
<zombu2> should show you
<Geo> zombu2, looking for swap, boot, etc
<zombu2> gparted or disk util
<daftykins> Geo: 'sudo fdisk -l' will show one partition as swap, and others as ext4, yes?
<zombu2> disk util will show you mount points
<daftykins> or whichever filesystem
<thumpba> daftykins: i do have access to the system that im trying to hit port 23 on
<Beldar> Geo, I have to wonder what the end goal is here?
<daftykins> thumpba: so run "netstat -tuln" on it
<thumpba> daftykins: got it
<Geo> I'm down to this- sde5=swap, sde6=/home. That leaves me with a "Linux" partition marked as boot, and an "Extended" partition
<thumpba> thanks
<Geo> but assuming blocks is listed in KB, there is more partition space than disk drive
<daftykins> Geo: you really don't have any way of getting info off this system and online so we can see fdisk's output? not even a photo of the display?
<daftykins> i think you're just going wrong with your maths
<Beldar> or thst is one magical hd
<Beldar> that*
<Geo> oh, fstab, fuh
<Geo> what was the path where you can match UUID to /dev assignment?
<Geo> /something/by-uuid/
<daftykins> path? /dev surely
<Beldar> sudo blkid
<jcstarken> intel built in video sony vaio 12.04 lts how do I know I am running the best video drivers
<Beldar> jcstarken, The repos have what is available, is it running fine? Intel stuff has never been a problem here.
<Geo> what are the default partitions on an ubuntu install? /, swap, and one more, right?
<jcstarken> Beldar: I believe it is I just think sometimes the video is not as clear as it was on windows and I know that it can be
<Beldar> Geo, Two partitions the os and a swap
 * woof-woof spits on the channel's floor.
<Geo> hrm
<Geo> well then I definitely have a mystery partition
<jellow> Geo, /home ?
<daftykins> Geo: provide fdisk's output.
<Geo> I have that accounted for
<Beldar> jcstarken, I would identify the hardware exactly and use that here in this inquiry, and or look on the web, I suspect what you have is what is available.
<ridethespiral> !efi
<rww> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rww> ubottu: efi is <alias> uefi
<ubottu> But efi already means something else!
<rww> !efi
<rww> !-efi
<ubottu> efi is <alias> uefi - added by Pici on 2013-02-18 18:52:42
<rww> oh, lol
<jcstarken> Beldar: Thank you
<Beldar> ridethespiral, none of your installs are running a uefi install, nor do you have gpt partitions.
<Aenima> This is ridethespiral lol. Now I remember whybi don't use this old pos computer. Something is wrong with it haha. Back to my phone and fixing the laptop :/
<thumpba> daftykins: wouldnt 'ufw disable' turn off the fw and allow the server to listen on all ports
<daftykins> thumpba: i have told you to run 'netstat -tuln' if you could provide the output of that we could stop going around in circles with this conversation :)
<Aenima> Beldar I'm going to do a fresh install with everything on home. Am I safe to erase the windows boot on SDA?
<wheatthin> thumpba, depends on which profile you turn it off on
<Geo> would a mdadm raid partition show up twice in fdisk?
<Beldar> Aenima, Hold on let me look at that script.
<thumpba> daftkins: i did run it http://hastebin.com/odadekaroc.hs
<thumpba> im used to centos and iptables stop to disable fw
<thumpba> just trying to do the same for this ubuntu system
<daftykins> thumpba: so there is nothing running on port 23.
<daftykins> thumpba: are you sure you're not meant to be thinking of SSH, not telnet...
<Geo> ah! here's the pastebinit issue- why does my resolv.conf keep resetting itself after each reboot?
<thumpba> daftykins: im sure....ssh is 22
<daftykins> Geo: because that's how it works :) check this out https://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Beldar> Aenima, THe windows install in sdc has all the correct boot info to boot without the sda1, however an easy test would be to put the HD windows is on forat to be read and se if it boots straight to windows.
<daftykins> thumpba: ok so what are you running on the first system that's trying to contact the other?
<Beldar> Aenima, Notice in that script that a HD can be changed as how they are read, windows shows as sdc there.
<Aenima> Beldar in grub there are to entries for win 7, sda1 and sdb1 iirc. You mean SDB?
<Aenima> Two*
<daftykins> thumpba: also your output shows you put an IP after 'netstat -tuln' which is not what i asked for :(
<Beldar> Aenima, In the script it is seen as sdc is all, a anomaly of using a usb to boot ubuntu at times.
<thumpba> daftykins: shows the same http://hastebin.com/cajavebado.hs
<Beldar> Aenima, So boot the drive windows is on is what I mean, bypassing that sda1 windows boot just to make sure the windows boots without it.
<Aenima> Beldar well it boots from both entries in grub.
<Aenima> Beldar sda1 and sdb1
<Beldar> Aenima, All I'm doing is covering the bases, I don't brick computers, anything can happen, I don't want you coming back saying windows does not boot now.
<Beldar> lol
<ajlemke> I had a problem with low graphics mode a few weeks ago and some one told be to run a command to fix it.  I don't remember what it was and the problem is back again.  Anyone know how to fix this.
<Aenima> Beldar understandable. I'm just going to drop 14.04 and reinstall 12.04
<Geo> adding dns-nameservers to interfaces file should fix this then, right?
<daftykins> ajlemke: did they get you to run something in the terminal?
<ajlemke> daftykins: Yes
<daftykins> ajlemke: open the terminal and type "history" and read back until you find it
<Aenima> Beldar not worth the headache I'm causing myself and others lol
<Geo> there we go
<Geo> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/7481297
<Geo> note how sde5 lives in the middle of sde2
<daftykins> you seem to have stumbled upon the kind of quirky setup your in-laws get you to look at one uneventful Christmas
<Geo> so I know sde5 is swap, sde1 is / ... I am pretty sure 6 is my raid, but what is 2?
<daftykins> 2 is an extended partition
<daftykins> in the MBR spec, four partitions can be primary, but after that to have more, partitions have to be logical drives
<daftykins> logical drives only exist within an extended partition
<daftykins> so ultimately, 5 and 6 are within 2
<daftykins> so there are only 3
<Geo> ah
<Geo> wonder how that got there
<Geo> because clearly it wasnt me who did that
<Geo> ...
<Geo> clearly.
<daftykins> it could've been auto
<daftykins> i'm puzzled as to why your single disk has a single partition claiming to be RAID however? :)
<Geo> actually, yeah, I think I did choose auto partition when I built this
<Geo> excellent segue!
<daftykins> was this part of a RAID 1 setup and the other disk is dead?
<Geo> so now, phase II - I'm adding a new, larger disk to the RAID 1 this is in, and want to partition it to match, only with larger partitions. I should duplicate this structure exactly then, correct?
<Geo> excatly re: partion #s
<Geo> not size
<daftykins> i'm missing the start of the story
<daftykins> is this one disk from a RAID-1 pair, the other of which is dead?
<Geo> well, removed
<Geo> still alive, but upgrading the raid
<daftykins> sooo, don't you have two new disks of the same size?
<ry> hello, i have a ubuntu 14.04 system with a dm-crypted root disk.. -usually- prompts for password during the boot process to unlock itself. recently rather than prompting for a password it drops into a initramfs shell ("alert! /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist"). i booted up with a live cd to verify everything was intact and I'm able to mount the /dev/sda3 with my password using cryptsetup luksOpen, but I can't figure out how t
<ry> o get the install to work properly again (prompt me for a pw to decrypt root during the boot process) -- does anyone have any ideas/advice on how to proceed? (get ubuntu prompting me for a pw to unlock root on boot rather than not finding ubuntu--vg-root and dropping to a initramfs shell?) Thanks
<Geo> I do have two new disks of the same size, this is the *old* disk of the smaller size.
<Geo> I intend to mirror this to the new disk, then remove the old, and mirror again to the second of the new
<daftykins> Geo: that's a really nasty approach :) just setup the new pair then copy the data
<Geo> I don't have the connectors for that
<daftykins> you don't RAID-1 across differing disk sizes
<daftykins> how-so?
<daftykins> don't have 4 SATA cables?
<Geo> IDE in this case
<Geo> and no
<daftykins> omw, did you steal this from a museum?
<_victor> hola
<_victor> buenas noches sala
<Geo> if you feel strongly about that, you are free to send me a new server
<_victor> spanish?
<daftykins> Geo: i'm not familiar enough with mdadm setups,if this is one, to help any further really
<daftykins> !es | _victor
<ubottu> _victor: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Geo> no worries
<Geo> I am familiar, actually
<Geo> but never seen this extended partition stuff
<daftykins> it's been true for a veeeeeeery long time
<daftykins> i learnt about primary DOS partitions, extended partitions and logical drives back in the Windows 3.11 and DOS era
<daftykins> but anyway i'm off topic
<Geo> Yeah... I was A+ long ago as well
<Geo> havent used that knowledge in a long time
<daftykins> Geo: but yeah you could just setup one of the new disks on its' own, copy the data, then i'm pretty sure you can setup an mdadm setup by telling it to clone to the second new disk then all will be well
<Geo> I could, but then its using the small partitions still
<Geo> that would be easy
<Aenima> How big does /boot need to be? Is 256mb fine?
<daftykins> Aenima: is that you still mr.spiral?
<daftykins> i'd call a round 300MB plenty
<daftykins> Geo: nah i mean setup the first of the new disks with your intended partition sizes
<rypervenche> Aenima: It's more than enough.
<Aenima> daftykins indeed other PC is useless lol.
<Geo> doesn't quite work that way
<LinksEz2> Does RDP pass sound?
<daftykins> the protocol can yes, you need to enable it in your client
<Geo> I can partition the full space on the disk, but mdadm will only track the smaller size until I can get both new disks in
<rypervenche> Aenima: So long as you don't keep a million kernels on your system, it's fine. Once you start getting a bunch you can manually uninstall the old ones and it will free up space in your /boot partition.
<Geo> I'm trying to avoid re-assembling it twice
<Geo> thats the issue
<LinksEz2> @daftykins tried it using remmina,  sound won't work local though.
<daftykins> Geo: i understand, though i have hardware RAID5s that took 18+hrs to build
<daftykins> LinksEz2: 'local' ?
<LinksEz2> Gives me options for sound off, sound remote ( host system ) and sound local ( to the client )
<Geo> 11 is my usual avergae time
<daftykins> LinksEz2: hmm, not familiar with that client
<Aenima> Not sure why the partition manager in 12.04 install keeps skipping numbers for disks (eg sda1 sda3 sda5) hmm
<LinksEz2> Didn't work in teamviewer or the other client i tried either.
<LinksEz2> :(
<daftykins> LinksEz2: perhaps it's the other end... check the sound options once you're in
<daftykins> Geo: i wonder if you can't just dd the whole lot and then resize later :D
<daftykins> anywho i must go now so i wish you luck
<kompletelykrazy> ...
<kompletelykrazy> anyone here?
<qin_> Aenima: that's ok: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=170085
<Aenima> qin_ thx
<Scandisk> x
<ridethespiral> Why is Ubuntu using fglrx experimental on fresh installed?
<ridethespiral> 12.04
<phunyguy> might be required for your card.
<grendal_prime> anyone here set up novnc (html5 vnc client)  successfully?
<grendal_prime> im having a hell of a time.
<ridethespiral> Well I removed fglrx experimental and reinstalled normal fglrx and 12.04 is installed and working. I'm notbtouching 14.04 until I get a new laptop xD
<ridethespiral> Thanks everyone that tried to help me :)
<ridethespiral> I will have more questions when updated and favourite apps are installed. (How to install 3.11 lowlatency driver for music production)
<Geo> ok, got new disk 1 synch'ing
<Geo> about an hour, not too horrible
<Pr0jectRec0n> Quick question - I had kubuntu on my HDD - now I got another SSD and installed elementary on it
<Pr0jectRec0n> I want elementaryOS SSD to be the first to boot- instead it always goes to the HDD first (I guess the HDD is the master?) - how do I quickly change this?
<Beldar> Pr0jectRec0n, elementaryOS is not supported here try their channel or #grub
<Pr0jectRec0n> but ubunu/kubuntu is invoilved as well
<Beldar> <Pr0jectRec0n> Quick question - I had kubuntu on my HDD, "had"
<Pr0jectRec0n> and this isn't more about the OS..
<Pr0jectRec0n> Beldar, I still have it - I just don;t want it to be the first to boot
<SierraAR> I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 in VMWare Player, and I'm having an issue with the sound not working. In the message log for VMWare, I'm seeing this: 'A device ID has been used that is out of range for your system. Sound will be disconnected.' Any idea on what could be causing that?
<daftykins> SierraAR: 13.04 is end of life, no support sorry
<Beldar> Pr0jectRec0n, You have a problem with your elementaryOS install kubuntu has nothing to do with it, elementaryOS is not supported here is all, just a channel rule.
<Pr0jectRec0n> Beldar, I agree - but I thought my concern was more h/w oriented - you know master/slave setting in BIOS etc
<SierraAR> Sorry, mistyped - It's 14.04
<Beldar> !sound > SierraAR
<ubottu> SierraAR, please see my private message
<Beldar> Pr0jectRec0n, If it is a master slave issue, and elOS is on the slave all you need to do is go to #grub and ask how to change the default boot, a slave will not boot is all.
<Pr0jectRec0n> Beldar, nevermind - It was just boot-priority in my BIOS.. (not master/slave).
<Beldar> Cool
<ubentobox> Hi there everyone, is there anyone that can point me to the changes in bind9 from distro 14.04 that would break it?
<SierraAR> Hm.. Looking like this may be more an issue with vmware than ubuntu; Just noticed vmware is automatically disabling the virtual sound driver >.<
<nobice> Hey guys
<nobice> I keep getting an sda1: WRITE FAILED Manually Zeroing error when trying to set up 14.04 on a VM
<holstein> nobice: what host? i would start there, i think
<nobice> Hi holstein, what do you mean what host? (I'm totally new)
<nobice> Oh
<nobice> I'm using VMware Workstation
<ridethespiral> Ok I've got 12.04 installed and working fine. How can I get the latest 3.11+ Linux-lowlatency kernel installed? The latest showing in synaptic is 3.2.0.61 lol
<nobice> Is 12.04 secure?
<ridethespiral> (Trying to get an external recording interface up to par)
<holstein> ridethespiral: there is no special ubuntustudio repo for it.. you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist upgrade" and get the latest there is.. otherwise, as i said you used a PPA
<ridethespiral> nobice what do you mean secure? It is a lts
<nobice> Oh okay
<nobice> When does it's LTS end?
<holstein> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<nobice> Oh got it
<nobice> Thank you! :D
<nobice> Any idea what an sda1: WRITE FAILED Manually zeroing error upon set up would be?
<ridethespiral> Holstein I installed 12.04 studio and it came with 3.11 low latency. Vanilla comes with 3.8 general and I can only find 3.2 low latency. I'm so fucking confused
<holstein> nobice: something with the host setup
<holstein> ridethespiral: we have no special repo..
<nobice> host meaning the VM I'm using?
<ridethespiral> Sigh.
<ridethespiral> Alright
<holstein> ridethespiral: did you run the commands i gave?
<holstein> ridethespiral: you need the point release to get the latest.. and the commands i gave will upgrade you to that
<nobice> What's a host?
<holstein> ridethespiral: if you literally just isntalled from an older 12.04 CD, and have not updated, just do so
<Beldar> nobice, The OS vmware is running in
<Sohron> nobice: host is the machine where you're running the vm on
<Sohron> haha
<nobice> Haha, nice
<ridethespiral> Holstein invalid operation dist
<Sohron> nobice: and the guest is the OS in the vm
<nobice> Well, I'm doing a fresh install on a blank state in VMware, and I'm running Win 7.
<holstein> ridethespiral: please open only a terminal and run this.. "sudo apt-get update" then, report errors and let me know when it is finished..
<Sohron> nobice: why not install 14.04? it is LTS too
<holstein> ridethespiral: then, run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and let me know when that is completed with no errors...
<nobice> Sohron:That's what I'm trying to do :D
<nobice> I was just thinking, if this doesn't work out, I'll just use wubi to get 12.04
<Sohron> nobice: ah, okay, i got the impression you were going for 12.04
<ridethespiral> Holstein your initial command was missing the dash between dist-upgrade.
<nobice> Since I don't have the BIOS password
<nobice> and don't want to open up my 4 year old laptop
<ridethespiral> Holstein 0 upgraded and 0 installed
<holstein> ridethespiral: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/12.04release_notes#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Ubuntu_Kernel_3.11
<holstein> ridethespiral: we have *no* special sources..
<Beldar> nobice, There is virtually no support for wubi, not a good idea.
<ridethespiral> Daaaafuq
<allen> hey all, first day running Ubuntu, can i customize this unity desktop at all like you can with say cinnamon or xfce
<nobice> Beldar: :( Where do I start looking for errors in my host?
<holstein> allen: yes, but its not cinnamon or xfce, and if you prefer the way they theme and customize, you may be happier with them
<Beldar> nobice, No idea, I have never used vmware I use virtualbax if needed
<xangua> allen: then you wouldn't be using unity, you can install xubuntu-desktop for xfce
<allen> holstein, i am liking unity so far, it takes a bit of getting used to, but i'd like to make the bar more transparent and or Black, its kinda ugly blue right now
<ridethespiral> Ok installing 3.11
<ridethespiral> Generic. Hopefully it opens up low latency
<allen> i'm used to mint tho, i was using cinnamon on that
<holstein> ridethespiral: no.. the repos dont get "opened up" like that
<holstein> ridethespiral: there is just the main ubuntu repos.. where we have all of our audio packages for ubuntustudio, and our kernel
<ridethespiral> Holstein I did the command listed on the link you gave me and now it is installing g 3.11.. Why could t I find it in synaptic? See why I'm so confused? Lol
<ridethespiral> Brain exploooosions
<ridethespiral> I still don't see 3.11 low latency in synaptic, but I've got 3.11.0.20 general installed Holstein. I think I give up for tonight lol
<holstein> ridethespiral: im still not convinced we shipped it..
<ridethespiral> Where's the tequila. >.<
<holstein> ridethespiral: im pretty sure you didnt have it, or you added a PPA
<ridethespiral> Holstein it was on my 12.04 studio install
<holstein> ridethespiral: you should be running, and will want to sort out 14.04 ASAP
<ridethespiral> I didn't add a ppa
<holstein> ridethespiral: sure. and im saying, i dont believe it, is all
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: Check Synaptic maybe?
<ridethespiral> 14.04 HATES my laptop lol
<holstein> ridethespiral: you did not determine that
<Beldar> !lol | ridethespiral after about 500 of these.
<ridethespiral> :/
<holstein> ridethespiral: i still have a 12.04 ubuntustudio installation.. if you will wait, i will look.
<Beldar> duh the bots message deleted, ridethespiral can you stop the lol's you have done them at people trying to help you.
<Beldar> this is not IM
<ridethespiral> Sorry habbit
<ridethespiral> My apologies...
<holstein> ridethespiral: yes.. it looks like we did *not* rev the lowlatency kernel
<ridethespiral> Holstein what do mean rev?
<holstein> ridethespiral: i have 3.2.. you dont need 3.11.. maybe you had 3.11 generic installed.. and it was working "best" for you
<holstein> ridethespiral: update/upgrade.. make newer.. bring up to a level that you want, or expect
<SonikkuAmerica> 14.04 has Linux 3.13
<ridethespiral> Holstein I had 3.11 low latency installed with 12.04 studio. Not sure how but I did. I mean I don't absolutely need 3.11 but 3.11 is the only kernel that seems to work with my second USB recording interface so it'd be nice
<ridethespiral> General is fine for playback but not realtime
<holstein> ridethespiral: i have a USB device that works *better* with a generic kernel
<ridethespiral> (As you known:p)
<SonikkuAmerica> ridethespiral: Did you install the linux-lowlatency package in 14.04 ? It's got kernel 3.13.x in it, should work fine if 3.11 worked with your recording interface
<holstein> ridethespiral: you did *not* have a newer lowlatency kernel from the repos
<ridethespiral> SonikkuAmerica I'm on 12.04. 14.04 was not working for me
<holstein> ridethespiral: i do not  have it.. i have 3.2 in my stock 12.04
<holstein> ridethespiral: if you want a newer lowlatency kernel, you'll get it from another source than the ubuntustuduio default sources, which are the ubuntu sources
<ridethespiral> Holstein alright but just saying what grub showed me on every boot for many kernels. I'm not trying to argue or dismiss you but I'm telling the truth of what grime and uname -r showed
<holstein> ridethespiral: i have it here, friend
<ridethespiral> Grub*
<SonikkuAmerica> lol, grime - where did that come from
<SonikkuAmerica> anywho
<holstein> ridethespiral: its not the truth.. the truth is right here, on my machine, and yours
<ridethespiral> I'm on my phone....
<holstein> ridethespiral: you dont have it.. i dont have it.. we didnit make it
<ridethespiral> So the latest low latency possible is 3.2?
<holstein> ridethespiral: no
<SonikkuAmerica> Well what did he expect holstein ... he's got an LTS release with the 3.2 kernel...
<holstein> ridethespiral: the latest is in 14.04
<qin_> ridethespiral: You sure you did not make sneaky upgrade to Saucy? 3.11 was in 13.10
<ridethespiral> SonikkuAmerica....
<holstein> ridethespiral: as long as you understand why you are *never* going to find a more recent lowlatency kernel..
<holstein> ridethespiral: the 12.04 lowlatency kernel version is at 3.2
<ridethespiral> qin_ I'm positive I was running 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> ridethespiral: What? You get from me what holstein gave you. We maintain the *exact same* kernel version - no more, no less - than what came at KernelFreeze. In the case of 12.04, it was 3.2
<qin_> ridethespiral: unless it is a hoax, you may be wrong somewhere: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=saucy-updates&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=lowlatency
<holstein> or, you added a PPA
<ridethespiral> SonikkuAmerica are you talking about low latency or general
<holstein> ridethespiral: *you* are talking about lowlatency
<ridethespiral> I know I am
<holstein> ridethespiral: we are commenting as such
<ridethespiral> Ok :p just checking heb
<ridethespiral> Heh
<SonikkuAmerica> ridethespiral: Every single kernel we issue for an LTS release
<ridethespiral> Well I'm uberly confused now
<SonikkuAmerica> -generic, -lowlatency, -pullingmyhair and -theoddonethattheopsneverpayattentionto
<ridethespiral> Not that i wasn't 5 hours ago :)
<ridethespiral> I am paying attention...
<SonikkuAmerica> Remains the same version number. If A.B.xyz, xyz may change for security patches, but A.B remains the same.
<SonikkuAmerica> A = 3, B = 2 for 14.04.
<qin_> SonikkuAmerica: B seems to jump up sometimes
<qin_> or maybe not.
<SonikkuAmerica> qin_: On a point release, you can install a new stack, that's for sure
<nobvice> Beldar: How can I go into seamless mode with Virtualbox?
<ridethespiral> SonikkuAmerica you say 14.04 ships with 3.2.xyx BUT it was just mentioned above that 14.04 comes with 3.11.
<Locke2002> What's a good cli text editor that can reload from disk, something simple like nano preferred?
<SonikkuAmerica> ridethespiral: No, I said *12*.04 shipped with 3.2.x. 14.04 comes with 3.13.
<holstein> ridethespiral: dont overthink it.. if you want a newer lowlatency kernel, you'll want 14.04, or add whatever kernel manually, or PPA.. we dont provide one for 12.04
<ridethespiral> You said a = 3 b = 2 for 14.04
<ridethespiral> :p
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh derp. I STILL MEANT 12.04 !!
<SonikkuAmerica> oauhwrogubsierughpiusebrglibwseorugboahwerbgihqbwrpithqaewrt ridethespiral
<SonikkuAmerica> I is a hummin' bean
<Beldar> nobvice, I'm not sure what seamless mode is.
<ridethespiral> Lol I'm already confused that just added into. I'm notna freaking Ubuntu guru
<qin_> !cookie | SonikkuAmerica and some coffee
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica and some coffee: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<SonikkuAmerica> nobvice: Host+S
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: Seamless mode, as its name implies, lets the guest OS run seamlessly inside the host OS. e.g. if I ran Windows XP in seamless mode over Windows 7, I'd see a Windows XP taskbar with full functionality on top of my normal taskbar.
<qin_> Locke2002: in vim: set autoread
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: Whew! He's gone. Can we have a break? :D
<theodat_> What did we miss
<SonikkuAmerica> You don't want to know.
<qin_> theodat_: number game
<SonikkuAmerica> A test of patience.
<theodat> K
<qin_> T
<remuxa> so i'm using the ubuntu 14.04 minimal installer, how do i enable the 'free software only' option at the boot prompt?
<remuxa> (i.e. it's not available and i've used it on normal installs)
<holstein> remuxa: you can try pushing f6 there, but, its minimal..
<holstein> remuxa: you should only be getting the minimal from that installer...
<remuxa> so it doesn't automatically install restricted or multiverse packages?
<holstein> remuxa: correct. i mean, you get the kernel
<remuxa> okay, thank you!
<theodat_> Is there something I can download to get my fingerprint reader to work..?  Ubuntu 14.04
<theodat_> Thinkpad X200
<holstein> theodat_: mayby not.. you can try other live CD's and see if a linux kernel supports it out-of-the-box.. otherwise, there may just not be support for the device
<theodat_> Thanks.  No that important but was something to try to get to work
<ridethespiral> holstein, thanks for the help
<ridethespiral> holstein, idk why grub would say i had 3.11 low latency but ehhh.. I'll just use general
<ridethespiral> 90% of the use of my usb interface is for listening. Rarely use realtime monitoring, and I can use win 7 with the rme babyface for actual hardware monitoring
<ridethespiral> I was just frustrated
<Rejun> Help ayuda-
<Rejun> Como Tengo una gran problema
<Rejun> con una iso
<Rejun> en linux
<Rejun> ayuda pleasee!
<Rejun> Tengo una gran probolema
<Rejun> con una iso
<Rejun> requiero instalar la iso en un pendrive para bootear
<Rejun> instale el winusb y selecciono la unidad me sale error
<Rejun> y no instala
<Rejun> exit code 256
<Beldar> !es | Rejun
<ubottu> Rejun: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Rejun> gracias
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<ridethespiral> hi lotuspsychje
<ridethespiral> :)
<ridethespiral> good evening
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: have you been able to fix your 14.04?
<ridethespiral> noooooooooooo
<ridethespiral> I'm back to 12.04
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: whats happening?
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, it freezes upon login
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: is it a laptop or desktop?
<ridethespiral> laptop
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: so we cant try another graphics card
<ridethespiral> lenovo y560, "nehalem" core i5, with switchable gfx
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: can you pastebin lshw -C video for me plz?
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, core i5 gfx works, radeon is becoming defective so I have disabled it for the last two years
<ridethespiral> one moment
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, run with sudo?
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: works both
<ridethespiral> lshw -C doesn't work http://paste.ubuntu.com/7481736/
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: lshw -C video
<somsip> Any particular reason why nvidia-current points to nvidia-304 but there is also nvidia-331? Which should be used?
<ridethespiral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7481749/
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-304
<ubottu> nvidia-304 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.117. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.117-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 19895 kB, installed size 90133 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7481749/ I've already disabled the radeon with an acpi_call module
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, or else my laptop runs super hot (~80C) did this when the radeon actually worked
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-331
<ubottu> nvidia-331 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-331): NVIDIA binary driver - version 331.38. In component restricted, is optional. Version 331.38-0ubuntu7 (trusty), package size 27050 kB, installed size 128804 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<somsip> lotuspsychje: I would expect there to be one, current, support version...
<somsip> *supported
<lotuspsychje> somsip: current, will install the legacy driver
<somsip> lotuspsychje: 'legacy' denoting what in this context? Wider support for old cards?
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: so you tryed to install trusty on the intel integraded graphics right
<lotuspsychje> somsip: not sure, but i think current might work better in most cases
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, I've tried both with "discreet" and "switchable" gfx modes in bios
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, both with same outcome
<lotuspsychje> somsip: but switching drivers can be a good idea, when problem occur
<lotuspsychje> somsip: what does additional drivers show in list?
<somsip> lotuspsychje: ok. Doing an install from minimal and tried *-331 last night and ended up with loads of unwanted packages. I'll try again with current
<lotuspsychje> somsip: what does ubuntu install by default with internet connection during setup?
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, after many many hours of reinstalling ubuntu versions, I'm about ready to just stick with the working 12.04 :)
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: there are new intel graphics drivers setup for ubuntu, lemme find link
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, any advice is appreciated
<somsip> lotuspsychje: on minimal install, not sure but nothing special. Back in 12.04 right now
<somsip> lotuspsychje: I'll try *-current and play. Thanks for the info
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: check this out: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/intel-linux-graphics-driver-installer-1-0-5
<lotuspsychje> somsip: good luck!
<somsip> lotuspsychje: cheers - bfn
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: i think why unity freezed on trusty for you, was because of not right intel drivers
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, so do I install this to my live usb (with persistance file) and then resume with the install?
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: did you setup trusty with 'updates' enabled during install? and install third party software?
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, yes both
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: no, the intel drivers should be tryed after trusty install
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, how would I do that if it freezes? :(
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: or try them from 12.04 then upgrade maybe?
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, I'm sooo iffy on doing any other installs right now heh. I've been in this channel for 5 hours now and 3 installs later :P
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: have you been able to install with nomodeset?
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, I was able to, but the display was only working @ 800x640 and unity was uber laggy
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: if you find a way to install trusty and get to desktop
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: we can lshw -C video again
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: and try those new intel graphics from there
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, Okay. I will try that
<ridethespiral> lotuspsychje, brb logging into irc on my phone
<lotuspsychje> !find i915
<ubottu> File i915 found in libdrm-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, linux-goldfish-headers-3.4.0-3, linux-headers-3.13.0-24, linux-headers-3.13.0-24-generic, linux-headers-3.13.0-24-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.4.0-3-goldfish, linux-image-3.13.0-24-lowlatency, linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic, linux-libc-dev (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=i915&mode=&suite=trusty&arch=any
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: after trusty installed, make sure you check wich driver loaded ok
<ridethespiral> Alright reinstall #4 today here we go bahah.
<ridethespiral> lotuspsyche what's the command to do that
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: its just finding the reason, lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: what shows after driver=
<ridethespiral> lotuspsyche okay thought they were separate commands
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: also always check software sources/last tab additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: in some cases alternative drivers show up there
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsyche in live USB boot or after install?
<ridethespiral> Because I can't after install
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: nomodeset install again right, and try after install
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsyche in 12.04 I install fglrx then disable the radeon
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: ?
<ridethespiral> lotuspsyche, of course... Derp
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: disable radeon before you install right
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: you dont want drivers fighting each other
<ridethespiral> lotuspsyche I always disable after install on 12.04
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: thats not good, disable from bios before install
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: maybe thats the reason why it freezes
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: you want the intel driver loaded right, not radeon
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsyche bios gives "discreet" (radeon default) or switchable (Intel default) I use switch able for install but it still powers up the radeon (HOT HOT laptop) so I disable it
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: can you disable the radeon completely from bios?
<ridethespiral> lotuspsyche hope that makes sence
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: if its broken, you should disable once and for good right
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsyche those are the only two options so I'll say no
<davido_> Where should I start my investigation into why suspend mode doesn't complete in my desktop system? (14.04)
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: that might be a question for the ##hardware guys, how that switchable thing works, never seen that before
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsyche I'm booted into 14.04 nomodeset shall I go ahead with install?
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: and you set radeon off right?
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: to intel default
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: then you may proceed
<ridethespiral> lotuspsyche I'm positive with switchable enabled it defaults to Intel ( or I'd get the glitches because there is something wrong with radeon) I know these are not prime conditions but 12.04 works fine
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: ok, im curious wich drivers trusty will load :p
<ridethespiral> I'd use vgaswitcheroo before the radeon broke
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: what is that?
<ridethespiral> Plugged in an HDMI cord one day and it broke the radeon (was usingnwindows)
<lotuspsychje> davido_: what laptop brand is this?
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsyche a module to switch between the radeon and Intel when needed
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: from ubuntu?
<ridethespiral> lotuspsyche yes
 * davido_ reads back to make sure he said desktop. ;)  ...It's a Gateway desktop.
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: well, as the radeon broke i think its not a good idea to switch anymore
<lotuspsychje> davido_: oh sorry
<ridethespiral> lotuspsyche indeed, thus why I disable the radeon with an acpi_call module.
<davido_> I have a suspend option.  When I select it, the system starts to go into suspend mode, but ultimately ends up at a blank black screen and never suspends.  Only way to set things right is to power-cycle.
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: ok, so next things to do: get on your trusty desktop and lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: then we investigate if correct driver loaded
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsyche when I'm done the install I'll give you a link to the lshw -C video
<agent_white> Good evenin all
<lotuspsychje> agent_white: welcome mate
<davido_> Was that for me?
<lotuspsychje> !who | davido_
<ubottu> davido_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsyche can using the same /home partition without formatting cause issues ( was mentioned to me)
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: i would start over fresh
<ridethespiral> Ow ow ow
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: no left over from previous installs
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsyche my buddy has my ext HDD so I can't back up
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: you got all your files on 12.04 now?
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsyche can I do a small 5gb home partition on the ssd just to test as fresh install
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsyche my /home is on a separate HDD then ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ridethespiral: sure,
<lotuspsychje> !info uswsusp | davido_ maybe this package can help?
<ubottu> davido_ maybe this package can help?: uswsusp (source: uswsusp): tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20120915-4ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 136 kB, installed size 516 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; powerpc)
<Alienwarez> Ho do I access an filesystem ext4 flagged Primary partition?
<Alienwarez> The system recognize like bad blocks
<davido_> lotuspsychje: Thanks. I'll have a look.
<Alienwarez> I can access the device
<{IrishBull}> good evening folks
<Alienwarez> someone can help me, please?
<lotuspsychje> davido_: maybe also check your logs for relevant errors
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Alienwarez
<ubottu> Alienwarez: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<Alienwarez> ok
<Alienwarez> i will test
<Alienwarez> check the logs bro
<Alienwarez> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<Alienwarez>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Alienwarez>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Alienwarez>        dmesg | tail  or so
<unopaste> Alienwarez you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Alienwarez> I uderstand
<Alienwarez> But
<Alienwarez> I have data inside the device
<Alienwarez> i would backup it before rewrite
<lotuspsychje> Alienwarez: always backup :p
<{IrishBull}> Dropbox is free dude, backup always!
<Alienwarez> man, the device are a pendrive!
<Alienwarez> i need access the data first
<Alienwarez> I need mount it
<lotuspsychje> Alienwarez: you can recover data with photorec (from testdisk)
<{IrishBull}> whats it doing, or not doing should I say?
<agent_white> "Real men don't make backups. They upload it via ftp and let the world mirror it." - Torvalds
<Alienwarez> testdisk doesn't work
<{IrishBull}> +1 for agent_white
<Alienwarez> +2 for agent_white
<agent_white> \o/
<{IrishBull}> Anyone ever try to put Ubuntu on a HTC Inspire phone?
<Alienwarez> +2 for agent_white
<Alienwarez> fuck
<{IrishBull}> not here
<Alienwarez> there some flag to mount an Primary Partition device?
<{IrishBull}> I've installed Ubuntu on my PC and have fallen in love with it, thinking of putting it on my phone too
<norvice> Anyone familiar with VirtualBox?
<Beldar> norvice, #vbox is
<norvice> The screen is stuck at like 600x600
<norvice> Thanks :D
<crf> hi. Liferea doesn't seem to work. A window won't open when I run the program. Any suggestions?
<Beldar> !touch | {IrishBull}
<ubottu> {IrishBull}: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<{IrishBull}> Ok, how the heck do I get the joins and quits to show up in the status window instead of my active window dangit
<davido_> Now I've at least got some error messages in front of me that I can look at. ;)
<Beldar> {IrishBull}, probably in the preferences of the IRC client.
<crf> The liferea process is running, but nothing happens.
<davido_> suspend/resume failure. "KernelOops"
<crux_> anyone here have much experience with yakuake
<{IrishBull}> There, sheesh
<Beldar> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.9-1 (trusty), package size 333 kB, installed size 2014 kB
<Beldar> crux_, State the issues for help.
<crux_> I changed the appearence to not show the bottom border and now I cannot get into the "configure" options
<crux_> I purged yakuake but when I reinstalled it, the configuration is still present
<Beldar> crux_, Look to see if there is a file with it's name in .config in home, ctrl-h to show hidden files
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsyche do you want the lshw output before or after I do anything
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsychje damn this lack of tab on phone. See above
<ridethespiral> Lotuspsychje paste.Ubuntu.com/7481843/
<crux_> Beldar, I opened dolphin and in the /home dir I pressed ctrl-h but I do not see aa yakuake *.config
<novibe> Beldar, why is the vbox screen so tiny
<Beldar> crux_ you opened .config and looked for yakuake?
<Beldar> novibe, I forget the name of the additional driver pack for better resolution....etc, been awhile since I used it.
<agent_white> Hey folks! I'm trying to add a folder of Ruby scripts to my path, so I can execute them by calling the file name alone in a terminal. Following http://askubuntu.com/questions/97897/add-bash-script-folder-to-path but have no luck (even tried bash scripts instead of Ruby scripts, but got nothing!). Any help appreciated!
<agent_white> Ooo wait. May have found the answer!
<agent_white> So, answer is that if you add a folder of scripts to your PATH, and you start your scripts the right way (#!/bin/bash or #!/usr/bin/env ruby), you need to remove the extension (.sh or .rb) from the file name.
<agent_white> Oddly enough...
<agent_white> Wierd stuff.
<novibe> Well.
<novibe> Finally got everything work.
<davido_> How were you invoking them?
<agent_white> davido_: Me or novibe?
<agent_white> Should write "USERNAME: How were you invoking them?" so we know who you're talking to.
<davido_> agent_white: I've been in/out of channel.  Just caught what you said about removing the extension.
<davido_> agent_white: Yes, I know... just keep forgetting
<agent_white> davido_: Oh me! ;D I was invoking them just by calling the script name without the extension.
<padhu> Is minimum hardware requirement web page is updated recently? What is ithe minimum system requirement for Ubuntu 14.04?
<agent_white> davido_: Now that you point that out... If I leave the scripts with their extension, I need to call the full name with extension to invoke. Thank you for making me thinkg about it!
<davido_> agent_white: Yeah, I was trying to figure out what a path entry had to do with .extensions.  Seems more like a windows way of doing things. :)
<agent_white> davido_: Hahah nah I'm on Linux! ;)
<agent_white> But thank you again, never would have thought about that!
<davido_> Now to the general audience: I still have a suspend/resume failure, but now have the "Sorry, ..." box in front of me after restarting, and may be able to provide more info if I know what might be useful information.
<Beldar> padhu, What does the page say?
<agent_white> davido_: Failure to come back from a suspend?
<davido_> Well, it's a failure to complete the suspend sequence, which also makes it impossible to resume.  power-cycle is the only solution.
<agent_white> davido_: What happens when you suspend?
<davido_> agent_white: When I suspend, the screen goes black, but the power light on the desktop stays lit, and if I look at the back, I still see the lan adapter's LED flashing, Bluetooth dongle flashing, and fans operating.
<padhu> It need 700MHZ speed processor and 512 MB ram, It is shows form 6.06 only change is 373MB ram to 512 MB RAM
<davido_> agent_white: At that point it's unresponsive.
<agent_white> davido_: Check out /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<agent_white> `cat /var/log/syslog | grep PM:`
<davido_> agent_white: got it in front of me now
<agent_white> davido_: Toss it in a pastebin/gist and lets take a look!
<davido_> agent_white: Is there a preferred pastebin?
<q_p> !ping me
<agent_white> davido_: I was just thinking about that... some people bitch about one of 'em for ads, I can't remember.
<davido_> hmm... now what was that clip command? :)
<agent_white> davido_: paste.pm seems alright!
<Beldar> padhu, this is updated, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements same one you see I believe. Really depends on what you plan to be running, that min I would not put more than lubuntu myself at the most.
<dually> Is there any reason to not use the official handbrake-cli in Ubuntu 14.04?
<davido_> agent_white: http://paste.pm/gkl.js
<q_p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7481905/ Im using ubuntu 12.04 lts 64bits
<padhu> Beldar: I am using ubuntu from 6.06, nothing else. My system is nearly 7 years old. I am not updated  from 12.04. Hence, it is necessary to double check the minimum system requirement to switch over to 14.04.
<Beldar> padhu, Good plan, always be prepared.
<davido_> agent_white: Did you get my paste?
<agent_white> davido_: Yup I'm looking it over now... wondering if this could be similar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969615
<daleicious> CONNECT  irc.aresgate.net 6697
<padhu> Beldar: yeah. Intel core2duo, 4gb RAM, 1GB dedicated graphics card.
<agent_white> Something that may be keeping it from going to suspend... like a SD card plugged in or otherwise.
<agent_white> davido_: Also anything plugged into the USB ports.
<cfhowlett> padhu older hardware likes lubuntu or possibly xubuntu.  the former is optimized for older / lower specifications
<Beldar> padhu, I have less and have no problem, helps to have a SSD, that should be fine.
<agent_white> davido_: `cat /proc/acpi/wakeup` Lists all the devices that are able to wake the system...
<davido_> A bluetooth adapter, mouse, keyboard, and the UPS usb link.
<padhu> Beldar: SSD? what is the capacity? How will it useful? please explain more
<davido_> agentwhite: GBE, EUSB, USBE, PEX0, PEX1.
<Beldar> padhu, solid state hard drive, no spinning parts.
<davido_> cryptic names. :)
<Beldar> padhu, Mine is 256 gigs I thin
<Beldar> think*
<padhu> Beldar: Next step to upgrade my PC?. It is worthy with my hardwares?
<agent_white> davido_: `echo (GBE,EUSB,USBE,PEX0,PEX1...etc) > /proc/acpi/wakeup` to toggle the state
<agent_white> You make need to be root to run, otherwise `echo (GBE, EUSB...etc) | sudo tee /proc/acpi/wakeup`
<Beldar> padhu, Upgrade meaning a fresh install should be fine, but as suggested there is xubuntu and lubuntu as I mentioned. Download the live ISO and try it out.
<agent_white> davido_: Try doing that for all those devices, disable them, and then try to suspend :)
<davido_> I must be typing that wrong.
<agent_white> davido_: You're not including the backtics, right?  And what's it doing?
<davido_> With the backticks, command substitution: line 1: syntax.....
<padhu> Beldar: I am going to fresh install, no doubt. Because i have enough experience.I had applications out of official repo too.
<agent_white> davido_: Paste here what you typed in
<davido_> agent_white without backticks: bash: syntax error near unexpected token GBE,
<Beldar> padhu, Mainly you want a supported OS in the end.
<davido_> agent_white: Paste: echo (GBE, EUSB, USBE) |sudo tee /proc/acpi/wakeup
<davido_> (turns out those were the only three actually "enabled"
<agent_white> davido_: Oh! I meant you need to do `echo...` for each of those.  Otherwise to toggle all at once, try `echo -e 'GBE\nEUSB\nUSBE' | sudo tee /proc/acpi/wakeup`
<agent_white> Sorry about that! :P
<davido_> agent_white: Ah! :) That makes more sense.  I thought you were using some bash syntax I was unfamiliar with.
<agent_white> davido_: Nah I'm just not familiar with bash either! Hahaha! :P
<padhu> Beldar: yes.
<padhu> Beldar: only ubuntu
<davido_> agent_white: Alright, all disabled.  wish me luck.  be back in a few...
<agent_white> davido_: Getter done!
<Beldar> padhu, I have run pretty much every major linux based OS, ubuntu seems as good as any, they are all quite similar
<Beldar> granted I did start my computer experiences with dapper
<padhu> Beldar: I have different distros in my office, laptop, and home pc. All are ubuntu derivatives. I want ubuntu on my home. because, My son is playing studying with it.
<davido_> agent_white: No joy.
<Beldar> padhu, Yeah the derivatives have gone bit wild, I have tried those to just as an interest, I generally have at least 4 OS on the HD.
<agent_white> davido_: :( There could be more devices that need to be disabled... check the log file again to see what failed.
<davido_> agent_white: I do get a "Sorry, Ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error.", the details for which include "ProblemType: KernelOops"
<agent_white> davido_: After rebooting?  Or when it enters suspend?
<davido_> agent_white after rebooting.
<padhu> Beldar: In initial stage, I also had it. After while i always ride single horse, Ubuntu
<agent_white> davido_: Ah that's no worry, just is yelling at us for using the power button to shutdown.
<Beldar> ;)
<agent_white> davido_: Check those logs again to see what didn't get disables
<agent_white> s/disables/disabled
<davido_> agent_white: "Title: [Gateway DX4850] suspend/resume failure".... "Annotation: This occurred during a previous suspend and prevented it from resuming properly"
<agent_white> Wait where's that?  in the suspend log?
<davido_> No, that's still in the "Sorry....." dialog popup on reboot.
<agent_white> davido_: Oh don't worry about that, lets check out the suspend log.
<padhu> Beldar: I am hardly sticking with ubuntu. For GIS use, I have little struggle. QGIS will not fullfill my requirement. Even though I am enjoying
<agent_white> I enjoy archlinux :) I just find this channel more friendly than arch's for advice and help.
<Beldar> padhu, I have W8.1 and word for grad papers, not a bad OS really, rarely use it. Nice talking I have to go to work. ;)
<agent_white> davido_: What button did you use to wake it up?
<somsip> !find xsnap
<ubottu> Package/file xsnap does not exist in trusty
<somsip> !find xsnap precise
<davido_> agent_white: http://paste.pm/gkm.js
<padhu> Beldar: me too. bye...
<ubottu> Package/file xsnap does not exist in precise
<davido_> agent_white: When it fails to suspend, it becomes unresponsive; keyboard, mouse, power button all are unresponsive except when I hold the power down for 5s to force.
<agent_white> davido_: So you try using the power button (single click) to resume?
<davido_> Can't resume when suspend hasn't finished. :)
<davido_> agent_white: After I select suspend and wait, say, a minute to ensure it's done everything that it can do to suspend, I find that a single click to the power button is ineffective, as is mouse clicks, movement, and keyboard thumping. ;)
<agent_white> Hmmm... So basically, everything is running except the screen is off, right?
<davido_> agent_white: Apparently, though caps-lock is also ignored, so I assume input devices are not doing anything.
<davido_> agent_white: I wonder if this could be related to a mounted network share.
<agent_white> davido_: In that `cat /proc/acpi/wakeup`, lets disable ALL THE THINGS!
<agent_white> It could be...
<agent_white> But lets first try to disable everything in that list, and see what happens :D
<davido_> agent_white: I did disable everything that was enabled last time around.
<lotuspsychje> agent_white: monkeydust helped a guy yesterday with some suspend app pm maneger or so?
<agent_white> lotuspsychje: I couldn't tell you, but if you remember you could tell davido_ ;)
<davido_> (by the way, I know I've already surpassed my allotment of your time, and appreciate the assistance)
<lotuspsychje> agent_white: well i found that uswsusp tool, but there is another aswell
<lotuspsychje> !info uswsusp
<ubottu> uswsusp (source: uswsusp): tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20120915-4ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 136 kB, installed size 516 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; powerpc)
<davido_> lotuspsychje: I did try usususp on your recommendation earlier. Same behavior.
<agent_white> davido_: No worries! I'm curious about this too in case I see it in the future :)
<lotuspsychje> davido_: what does that tool do exactly?
<davido_> lotuspsychje: Well, you type some command... s2ram, and it tries to put the system to sleep.
<davido_> I had to run it as sudo, though I know it's supposed to work in userspace.
<lotuspsychje> davido_: maybe you can check dconf-editor settings for suspend options?
<lotuspsychje> davido_: i helped a guy yesterday with a suspend on clevo laptop, seemed like a bug with kernel
<davido_> lotuspsychje: locate dconf-editor => /usr/share/app-install/desktop/dconf-editor:dconf-editor.desktop
<davido_> Oh, I need to install it.
<lotuspsychje> !info dconf-editor
<ubottu> dconf-editor (source: d-conf): simple configuration storage system - utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.0-1 (trusty), package size 97 kB, installed size 472 kB
<davido_> lotuspsychje: Yes, it's installing now.
<davido_> I usually just use vi for whatever I need to edit.
<davido_> lotuspsychje: Ok, it's running.
<lotuspsychje> davido_: not sure where the energy options are in dconf
<davido_> not sure what I should be looking for.
<lotuspsychje> davido_: try gnome > setiings-daemon > plugins > power
<davido_> lotuspsychje Ok, I'm there.
<lotuspsychje> davido_: im in plugins/power and whole list of settings, not sure wich could fix
<lotuspsychje> davido_: try some out :p
<davido_> lotuspsychje: There's nothing there that seems to be relevant.  Close, but not quite. :)
<hunt> hey guys
<hunt> i had a terminal opened in the background
<hunt> and suddenly, without any action on my behalf, it came into focus
<hunt> it wasnt running any proccesses
<hunt> although it was cd'd into the folder of a gamemode for a game i had quit ~2minutes earlier
<hunt> i think it was after i scrolled?
<hunt> should i be worried about this?
<lotuspsychje> davido_: desktop/org/gnome/settings-deamon/plugins/power?
<lotuspsychje> hunt: you run vnc, or other remote control software?
<hunt> no
<lotuspsychje> hunt: ssh?
<hunt> nope
<lotuspsychje> hunt: ubuntu version?
<hunt> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> hunt: no worries then :p
<hunt> ok cool
<hunt> im already a little bit freaked out so it doesnt take much to spook me
<lotuspsychje> hunt: if you keep your system up to date, you will be fine
<davido_> lotuspsychje Org is top level, not under desktop. I was under org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/power. There are many settings there. None of them are relevant.
<Ben64> hunt: the simplest explanation is usually correct. you did something to make it come to the foreground.
<lotuspsychje> davido_: maybe try set them all to suspend, look what happens?
<darkxploit> hello guys
<hunt> ben64, hands were off the keyboard, only scrolled
<lotuspsychje> darkxploit: hello mate
<agent_white> davido_: I got disconnected. Any luck?
<hunt> also, the game i had quit previously had crashed
<davido_> agent_white: No.
<agent_white> :(
<Ben64> hunt: scrolling can make windows go the foreground
<darkxploit> lotuspsychje, whats up ...
<hunt> ben64 ah ok then its probably fine
<darkxploit> ANyone with experience on tunneling ssh through http proxies
<kostkon> hunt: you can always check your logs. Easiest way to do that is to use the System Log app
<agent_white> davido_: We may need to try to see what tools are out there... do you have hibernate?
<agent_white> `sudo aptitude install hibernate uswsusp`
<davido_> I already had uswsusp. I just installed hibernate.
<agent_white> Alrighty! Lets try hibernate!
<davido_> needs to be run as root...
<davido_> here goes.
<davido_> agent_white: Ok, the good news, and the bad news...
<davido_> hibernate takes a snapshot, and then fails to hibernate (becomes unresponsive, as before). However, now when I power down and restart, it comes out of hibernation.
<davido_> agent_white: I'm going to try unmounting that network share to see what happens...
<agent_white> davido_: Hmmm... check out "Integrating uswsusp with pm-utils" at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate
<agent_white> Except do `sudo tail -f /var/log/pm-suspend.log & sudo hibernate` instead for that second part.
<vahid> hi all
<agent_white> Heya
<vahid> im install debian but cant login.how loging debian7??
<cfhowlett> vahid ask in #debian.  this is ubuntu.
<vahid> debian no work for mi
<davido__> agent_white: No change.
<cfhowlett> vahid and it's not supported here.   choose wisely.
<bazhang> vahid, its not supported here. this is ubuntu support only
<vahid> com on
<agent_white> davido__: So... when you mean you 'powerdown and restart'... you're holding the power button for 5?
<bazhang> vahid, join #debian for debian support
<agent_white> And it comes back up as if it was actually suspended?
<vahid> cant help mi?
<davido__> agent_white: If I suspend, I eventually have to 5-second shutdown.  Then it comes up as a fresh start.
<bazhang> vahid, /join #debian and get help there
<cfhowlett> vahid we can help with ubuntu.
<jtreminio> Evening all. I'm looking for the proper install command to automate ubuntu 14.04 server installation
<Nix\> vahid: #debian-ir (iran)
<davido__> agent_white: If I hibernate, I also eventually have to 5-second shutdown. But on cold-restart, it unhibernates.
<agent_white> davido__: Ohhh! So the hibernate works (lights/fans shutoff, etc...) , but coming out of it doesn't?
<davido__> agent_white: Not quite.....
<agent_white> Hmmm.
<davido__> agent_white: Snapshot is taken.  But lights and fan stay on.
<davido__> agent_white: Originally I used to dual-boot this machine, and my experience was that it would suspend correctly under Win. Nowadays it's full-time Ubuntu, and I haven't suspended it successfully in...um, as long as I can recall.
<davido__> agent_white: but I never bothered with trying to get to the bottom of it until tonight.
<agent_white> Yeah shit... that's one of those things that should be working out-of-the-box. :(
<vahid> im install back box how install virtuall box
<cfhowlett> !vbox|vahid
<ubottu> vahid: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<agent_white> davido__: I'm going the tools route atm... looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/1792/how-can-i-suspend-hibernate-from-command-line  and  http://www.itworld.com/software/415653/shut-down-restart-suspend-or-hibernate-dash-ubuntu-1404
<davido__> I think vahid is just trolling.
<vahid> install but not working error
<cfhowlett> vahid what is the output of lsb_release -a
<agent_white> davido__: Try the first link first, so we don't have to check out this shoddy repo first ;P
<lotuspsychje> vahid: you have been told not asking about debian here
<agent_white> Actually, maybe we should just skip the second link entirely ;P
<vahid> erorr not install kernell
<Nix\> vahid: /join #debian-ir, you are from Iran and #debian-ir is the iranian channel for debian iran users
<cfhowlett> vahid your error is you are asking for help with debian and we're not going to help you unless you use ubuntu.
<linuxdragon> what's go in on people
<agent_white> linuxdragon: \o
<vahid> back bux not ubuntu??
<cfhowlett> !flavors|vahid
<ubottu> vahid: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> vahid if it's not one of the above, we don't support it.
<Nix\> vahid: you read me?
<vahid> ya nex
<vahid> nix how install virtuall box in back box
<Nix\> vahid: لمستخدمي ديبيان إيران
<linuxdragon> why can't I get ubuntu 13.10 to play dvd;s
<Nix\> حاجه / الانضمام # ديبيان الأشعة تحت الحمراء، وأنت من إيران و# ديبيان الأشعة تحت الحمراء هي القناة الإيرانية لمستخدمي ديبيان إيران
<cfhowlett> vahid download one of the ubuntu flavors.  install it.  THEN we can help.  we WILL NOT HELP with back box linux so stop asking.
<lotuspsychje> linuxdragon: did you try vlc?
<cfhowlett> !english
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<linuxdragon> yes
<davido__> agent_white: I'm going to try the pmi method now.
<vahid> im persian not arabian
<Nix\> cfhowlett: vahid is from Iran.- He don't understand me obviously.
<lotuspsychje> linuxdragon: what happens when you try play a dvd with vlc?
<Nix\> vahid: Ok, the IP is from Iran.
<Nix\> persia is iran..
<vahid> how
<linuxdragon> it just giv's me a 404 err
<Nix\> vahid: join to #debian channel
<Nix\> debian is not Ubuntu
<vahid> debian not worked
<lotuspsychje> linuxdragon: you install your graphics driver and installed codecs?
<Nix\> re ask vahid
<Nix\> try again
<vahid> ok by
<Nix\> or install Ubuntu
<citrix> kar diya
<davido__> agent_white: "pmi action whatever" just produces: Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Hal was not provided by any .service files
<agent_white> Ahhh shit
<davido__> Whatever the F that means. ;) haha
<agent_white> davido__: What about the "dbus" one?
<vahid> im install back box
<vahid> back box is ubuntu or debian??
<cfhowlett> vahid go elsewhere.  no help for you here.
<cfhowlett> vahid it is NOT ubuntu.
<Ben64> vahid: its not ubuntu so it is not supported here, check the website you got it from for support options
<vahid> way??back bux is ubuntu12.4
<cfhowlett> vahid it is not.  IT IS NOT.
<vahid> nix hi
<cfhowlett> !flavors  READ
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<agent_white> davido__: Hahah exactly! That's just an error on top of an error... we'll go onto http://askubuntu.com/questions/1792/how-can-i-suspend-hibernate-from-command-line/131022#131022
<vahid> how install virtuall bux in back box
<agent_white> vahid: Step 1) You put your virtual in the bawks..
<Ben64> vahid: please listen. we can't help you. you are not using ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> vahid I'll do it for you.  send me $100
 * agent_white slaps vahid around with a large trout
<davido_> agent_white: I'm apparently beyond help too. :)  ...at least I listen though.
<packjam> what's a back box?
<tony___> hola! could anyone help me with a quick file permissions issue?
<Ben64> tony___: can't tell until you ask
<bazhang> !permissions | tony___
<ubottu> tony___: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<agent_white> davido_: Shit... yeah I honestly have no idea at this point.
<tony___> haha
<agent_white> davido_: I would say to repost your question again, and see who baits it and can help :)
<tony___> basically, while in root.. I do a chown -R tony dir/
<davido_> Ok, so the question:.........
<tony___> and a chmod -R 666 dir/
<tony___> but when I exit to user tony
<tony___> I still can't access
 * agent_white graps soapbox for davido_
<davido_> If I suspend, by any means known to man, my screen will go black, the keyboard and mouse become unresponsive, but the lights and drives remain on.  The power button will also not help, except to hold it for five seconds and shut down, restart the system.
<davido_> agent_white: ^^ Does that about cover it? :)
<Ben64> tony___: pastebin "ls -ld dir/"
<qin_> tony___: and what does: ls -l  dir/; shows?
<tony___> when I do ls -l dir/ as root
<tony___> ls -l hosts/
<tony___> total 94732
<tony___> -rw-r--r-- 1 tony tony 32322411 May 18 02:02 192.168.1.102.log
<tony___> -rw-r--r-- 1 tony tony 37365412 May 18 01:18 192.168.1.107.log
<Ben64> tony___: wait a sec, chmod 666? you really should read more about linux permissions before doing stuff :) you need +x on directories in order to use them properly
<ax9> How to install GIMPShop on Ubuntu?
<agent_white> davido_: + "Moving mouse, tapping keys, tapping power, closing lid have NO effect to resume from suspend." ;D
<Ben64> tony___: also, pastebin, not paste in the channel. try keeping your lines to a minimum here
<cfhowlett> !info gimpshop
<ubottu> Package gimpshop does not exist in trusty
<davido_> agent_white: AND: the log ends with "performing suspend"
<davido_> but the system stays powered- on,
<tony___> ugh.. that was it.. I needed a 7
<packjam> back box, gimpshop all stuff I've never heard of before
<ax9> See? There is no such package.
<agent_white> davido_: Yup! :D To be honest, this pretty much deserves a post on the Ubuntu boards when you get it solved to help out any other lost souls...
<tony___> I figured just for looking and adding files I could just do read and write
<tony___> didn't realize directories needed execute
<agent_white> It's one of those most basic functions that are catastrophic to debug when not working.
<davido_> Over the past "forever", I've always been hoping that the "send report" would finally get some attention. ;)
<aeon-ltd> ax9: gimp does have a single window mode, is that close enough for you?
<Ben64> tony___: you should be much more careful with a root shell
<cfhowlett> ax9 http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<ax9> I can't get used to GIMP keys and interface, gimshop is kinda perfect for me.
<packjam> does gimp support ps actions?
<ax9> I try those two, didn't change anything, still gimp default.ui
<agent_white> davido_: Yeah shit right?! :) Maybe it would be a good idea to see if your window manager has an IRC channel as well... like #gnome or otherwise. Just to open up some more streams for help if anything :)
<davido_> unity?
<davido_> agent_white: The hardest thing is knowing that anywhere I go, I'm going to have to explain it all over again. :)
<ax9> Ubuntu 14.04 bugs are fixed?
<agent_white> davido_: I feel you there man... sometimes I have an editor open with my issue to mass copy-pasta to channels ;P
<davido_> lol.  No, all bugs won't be fixed until 14.05.
<agent_white> _eventually_ someone will come along that knows just what you are dealing with :)
<cfhowlett> ax9 you ARE aware that there's been no development for, oh, 7 years, right?>
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Wait what? Seriously?
<ax9> Yeah, but its okay, i'll just get used to it.
<cfhowlett> agent-white https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMPshop
<davido_> 7 years may as well be a lifetime.
<cfhowlett> gimpshop released 05/17/06 - development on hold
<ax9> !info scratch
<ubottu> scratch (source: scratch): easy to use programming environment for ages 8 and up. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0.6~dfsg1-5 (trusty), package size 29199 kB, installed size 45673 kB
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Oh wow, I didn't read... I thought you were saying Ubuntu as a whole... but that _is_ surprising for GIMP.
<davido_> scratch, pfffft... start 'em out in Racket and SICP, and it's sink or swim.
<cfhowlett> agent_white gimpshop ain't gimp.  gimp is still in current development
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Oh... 'GIMP with turbo' I presume?
<ax9> Gimpshop is gimp customized to look like adobe photoshop
<cfhowlett> agent_white never used gimpshop.  ancient software's tend not to do well over time
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Well put ;)
<agent_white> ax9: Aye, that's what I mean by my comment.
<agent_white> But if you have bugs with it, and want to use it, become a contributor!
<ax9> I gonna give Inkscape a try, should be enough for making long shadow icons.
<davido_> agent_white: I'm going to have to tinker with bios settings someday, and hope not to brick the system. ;)
<agent_white> davido_: It's hard to brick it, since generally when you update the BIOS you are shitting bricks already. ;D
<packjam> after using 5 distro's I am back to ubuntu-studio again
<Ben64> agent_white: watch the language in here
<agent_white> davido_: But, I still maintain "If it ain't broken, don't fix it!"
<agent_white> Ben64: Sorry about that!
<ax9> !info xfce4 xfce4-goodies
<ubottu> 'xfce4-goodies' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<davido_> agent_white: I *may* just push all my git repos, make sure my home is backed up, and do a clean install.
<ax9> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<agent_white> davido_: I would be iffy about that... sounds like it could be a bit deeper than that.
<agent_white> davido_: If I were you, I would probably said "fuck it, I'll just close the lid and hope it's charged." ;P
<davido_> Yeah, probably so.  I think 13.10 was a clean install for me too, and I still had the problem then too.
<agent_white> It may very well be a kernel issue, needing to update or downgrade too..
<davido_> agent_white: Well, it is a desktop, but yes.
<ax9> Good software for web development?
<agent_white> davido_: Oh shit! Then fuck hibernating! ;D
<agent_white> Ben64: Sorry, language.
<davido_> I just leave it on 24/7.
<lotuspsychje> ax9: lot of usefull dev tools in software centre
<agent_white> davido_: Dude... then I'm wondering why you want to hibernate!
<davido_> Well, all this has been to save myself $50/year in energy... and not even that... mostly just to get something that should be working, working.
<agent_white> Ohhhhhhhh!
<ax9> lotuspsychje: there is a highlight syntax for html/css/js?
<davido_> I use geany, ax9.
<agent_white> Good point. I guess I'm one of the Linux users that always shutdown... I just feel badly for my RAM not being able to clear it's belly ;P
<davido_> (when I want a gui-style editor that does syntax highlighting across a bunch of languages)
<agent_white> s/it's/its
<ax9> i feel bad for my hardware too :')
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04 - I changed something - I don't remember what and can't find it again.  Now instead of opening PDF files in chrome, it downloads them.  I looked through chrome settings, and system settings... but... I just can't find, or remember what I changed.  Any ideas?
<davido_> agent_white: I'm going to have to get into that habit.  I work from home (Perl dev), and "always on" just works better with my workflow.
<purezen> Guys, I am using 13.04, all updated.. However, it is running firefox 26 as of now and on checking it doesn't show any update for any later version (29 is the latest IIRC). Please help!
<xangua> purezen: you are using a no longer supported release
<bazhang> purezen, its eol, upgrade it
<ax9> Why Gnome Keyring ask me for password when i open Chromium, every single time.
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | purezen
<ubottu> purezen: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<davido_> ax9: For a light-weight gui editor that does decent syntax highlighting, geany, or bluefish (the latter is probably better for HTML)
<purezen> xangua, bazhang Hey! Thanks guys.. Got that. Though, the LTS versions had some longer support periods.. Didn't they?
<purezen> Anyways, I'll check. Thx :)
<agent_white> davido_: Nah you're a dev, it's a good habit :)  I am/was a sysadmin, so I _should_ be in the same habit.
<xangua> 13.04 is not LTS
<bazhang> purezen, 14.04 is LTS
<apb1963> purezen 12.04 and 14.04 are LTS.... but nothing in between
<ax9> davido_: i just got geany, like it so far, just werks.
<davido_> I find that leaving it on is conducive to "batting out a solution the moment I think of it."
<purezen> bazhang, apb1963 Hmm.. Ok.
<davido_> ax9: When I'm not using vi, it's geany, and I've been doing it that way for years.
<agent_white> Very true. And having to resetup your environment is a bitch. (I use i3 and like my Windows in their pretty-places.)
<ax9> agent_white: i3 is a tilling wm, right?
<agent_white> ax9: Yup!
<vahid> how install virtual box in back box
<agent_white> vahid: You can't.
<agent_white> !next
<ax9> !i3
<bazhang> agent_white, dont do that
<agent_white> bazhang: I was seeing if a bot had that scripted.
<cfhowlett> vahid now you're just being silly
<agent_white> bazhang: But we're been trying to get rid of the troll for a couple hours now.
<davido_> Actually, I can provision a new system in an hour or two... Install the OS, brew a non-system Perl, install a couple of DB's, pull in geany, and some familiar Perl modules, install Racket, g++, chrome, virtualbox, copy over a vb image for when I need to test under IE... done!
<bazhang> agent_white, the !next is not helpful at all
<agent_white> bazhang: I would not direct it at a person that is not a troll.
<bazhang> agent_white, just dont do it at all, thanks.
<agent_white> vahid is trolling. But understood, I won't.
<davido_> He's just here to get a rise out of people.
<davido_> oh, and git
<ax9> A theme like Numix work on all WMs?
<davido_> Alright, it's past my bedtime. :) Thanks for the help, regardless of the outcome.  :)
<purezen> So, guys, how do I upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04? Will my data, settings remain preserved? What (if i.e.) shall I loose?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|purezen
<ubottu> purezen: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> purezen if you have a dedicated /home partition, settings should be retained.
<purezen> cfhowlett, Ok. Yeah, I have one.
<purezen> cfhowlett, That also means my browser history etc? Nothing will be deleted right?
<cfhowlett> purezen so long as you don't format the /home ...
<purezen> cfhowlett, Hmm.. Ok.
<davido_> backups are always a good plan. :)
<purezen> Will my Rails setup also work fine in that case? cfhowlett
<purezen> davido_,  How do I do that?
<apb1963> I imagine it depends on _which_ settings... I just got done modifying /etc/ld.so.conf and I have a custom cron file
<cfhowlett> !backup|purezen
<ubottu> purezen: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cervo> Does anyone know what is the term for what I'm trying to do. I want to use a vpn connection but only for a vnc connection. I want all my traffic to go through default network interface.
<davido_> I use duplicity.
<apb1963> not to mention a variety of other changes to system settings
<bazhang> !info etckeeper
<ubottu> etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 211 kB
<purezen> cfhowlett, davido_  Ok guys.
<cfhowlett> purezen never used rails.  unformatted /home should retain data and configs IF they are in /home.  Otherwise, don't plan on it.
<davido_> some people also put their dot files under VC.
<davido_> I've always considered that too much fiddling though.
<cfhowlett> davido ... until the FIRST time you nuke your data and configs, it IS too much trouble
<apb1963> bazhang: timeshift is interesting for backing up system files... and aptik is also interesting for tracking the packages you've installed.
<purezen> cfhowlett, Hmm..
<apb1963> i haven't tried duplicity or etckeeper though
<davido_> duplicity is easy, and the one or two times I've had to pull something back from it, it's done what I've needed.
<apb1963> davido_: can you select specific files to backup?  What about excluding dirs?
<davido_> apb1963 You can configure folders to back up, folders to ignore, storage location, and scheduling.  And for retrieval, you may retrieve all or some parts.
<davido_> ok, now i really must go. :)
<apb1963> davido_: so you have to backup an entire folder... you can't just select inidvidual files?
<afidegnum> anyone online please?
<bazhang> afidegnum, yes of course
<afidegnum> please my apache seems paralyzed with this error: thumbs httpd not running, trying to start  =  no listening sockets available,- shutting down - Unable to open logs - Action 'restart' failed - The Apache error log may have more information.
<qin_> apb1963: Having precious file and rubbish files in one folder somehow degradates idea of folder tree.
<ridethespiral> I installed 14.04 with nomodeset enabled and now it seems like my core i5 graphics drivers aren't installed. Anyone have some ideas?
<ridethespiral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7482260/
<apb1963> qin_: I don't need to backup an entire directory tree when I've only changed one file in it.
<ring3> i
<ring3> hi
<ring3> i need vmlinux instead vlinuz
<emrah> i have a weird problem there is no sound while listening music and watchin video  etc in my comp
<qin_> apb1963: so you need to sync with back up only, right?
<apb1963> qin_: immediate example:  I changed /etc/ld.so.conf   ... why would I need to backup all of /etc ?
<ring3> ubuntu kernels are vmlinuz, how to obtain the vmlinux with symbols?
<supergauntlet> apb1963: What are you using for backup?
<supergauntlet> Tar?
<supergauntlet> rsync?
<ring3> how can i get the symbols from System.map and put into the vmlinux?
<rahuL__> citrix, hii
<citrix> mere pas bi time ni hota samje na
<apb1963> qin_: I've never really understood synch.. it makes me nervous.  I never know what's going to flow in which direction... and I'm always afraid it will flow the wrong way.
<citrix> ha thik hai
<apb1963> supergauntlet: in days gone by I used to use tar... but lately, nothing.  I'm still investigating.  I like the concept of timeshift, but it still needs work I think.
<apb1963> supergauntlet: I started to investigate rsync and grsync.. but haven't gotten very far.  Kind of overwhelmed by all the info there is, and still have that nervous feeling mentioned above.
<agent_white> Don't fret rsync. You should embrace it as default over scp.
<apb1963> agent_white: scp?  I don't have a need for scp.  Just have one machine.
<agent_white> apb1963: Ohhh wow, sorry. I ready "rsync" and "direction of flow" and assumed you were remotely transferring files.
<tata> I use Ubuntu 10.4.4 , my totem player cant play mpg file, how to fix that?
<apb1963> agent_white: np :)  I'm not entirely clear on everything..... have an extra disk... at least until my primary disk fails any day now :)
<apb1963> timeshift seems to have made some copies... haven't tried to restore yet though.  Still something I need to test.
<ring3> I need to debug the kernel with crash tool
<ring3> is it possible to download the vmlinux precompiled with symbols?
<Nix\> ring3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelTesting?action=show&redirect=Testing%2FKernelPPA
<ring3> tx
<Jordan_U> apb1963: If you're familiar with git, etckeeper is great.
<Nix\> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<apb1963> Jordan_U: I'm barely familiar with git.... I can clone something if given explicit directions to copy & paste :)  But I'm guessing that etckeeper is just for /etc ???
<B0r3dw15dom> hi friends, My firned is coming to my home with his pc (only cpu, not monitor or mouse )to get ubuntu installed, I am a bit busy so dont want to disconnect my pc, so is there any way i can connect his pc through router or lan???
<aeon-ltd> B0r3dw15dom: i don't think you can do remote desktop on that kind of level
<aeon-ltd> B0r3dw15dom: it's only 3 cables vga/dvi/hdmi + kb + m anyways
<Jordan_U> apb1963: It can be used anywhere, it's basically git (or your preffered RCS) plus additional permissions tracking and optional hooks (like make a commit after every apt/dpkg operation automatically). If you don't plan to learn git (which is an awesome tool), then etckeeper likely isn't for you.
<B0r3dw15dom> aeon-ltd thanks, but after installing ubuntu can i then connect it through router to install other softwares etc throuhg my pc
<Jordan_U> B0r3dw15dom: There are various ways to automate installing Ubuntu, inluding setring up an ssh server in the install image, but connecting a keyboard and mouse will almost certainly be faster and easier.
<wols> B0r3dw15dom: you can. you just install/run openssh-server or vino. then you cann access your friend's PC over the network via ssh or vnc client
<apb1963> Jordan_U: I used to use RCS back in the day... nice and simple.. though not actually for backup... for version control.  Not sure git is for me anytime soon.  Maybe eventually.  I need something simple that doesn't require too many brain cycles... I don't know why it's so hard to find a backup program that has basic feature.
<apb1963> +s
<B0r3dw15dom> thnx a ton Jordan_U wols aeon-ltd
<dunkel2> hello
<koell> Is there a gui (gtk) filemanager with vim like keys?
<dunkel2> how can i change the resolution to fit a small screen?
<koell> dunkel2: open unity dash and enter settings
<dunkel2> ty
<koell> =)
<apb1963> installing duplicity now... maybe it'll scratch my itch well enough... by the way... I started ##backup for anyone that would like to talk about backup things... programs, strategies, cloud services... whatever.
<helmut_> hi
<Mikerhinos> i'm trying to install lubuntu 14.04 on a really old comp, but can't boot live usb :s got a "via ircc device not available" message on splash screen, then black screen. I can access TTY1 and tried the nomodeset boot with no luck. Comp had ubuntu 11.10 before
<SECCRET> un flood dam si noi ?
<wols> Mikerhinos: if it's really old, can it do PAE?
<wols> or NX?
<wols> and if you can reach tty1 you have booted already, no?
<Mikerhinos> wols: don't know what PAE or NX is :s
<wols> those are features of your CPU
<wols> what CPU is it?
<Mikerhinos> it's a really old cpu, still 32bit 1 core
<Mikerhinos> problem seems to be the integrated vga
<wols> and what vga is it?
<dannyedwrds> Ok when I boot ubuntu live cd after the ubuntu boot screen the screen stays black with no black light I have no way of getting to nomodeset and I can't even open a terminal window
<dannyedwrds> Any ideas would be particually helpful
<VaticanCameos> dannyedwrds: Any blinking cursor?
<dannyedwrds> VaticanCameos: There isn't even a cursor
<Mikerhinos> wols: VIA I belive (it's not my comp but error message on splash screen is "via ircc device not available")
<wols> dannyedwrds: don't go out of your way to give useful info e.g. about the hardware. cause that would be just to hard to do
<VaticanCameos> All I have to add is that I was having a series of problems just a few days ago when installing ubuntu onto my laptop, after a Windows wipe. The problem, in the end, was that the LiveUSB was corrupt. I had to recreate it.
<wols> Mikerhinos: this goes for you too
<VaticanCameos> wols: lol
<Mikerhinos> found that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2130640 reading it just in case
<dannyedwrds> wols: My graphics card is an ATI Radeon HD 8400 and my an amd a6-5200 quad core CUP
<dannyedwrds> Its an HP laptop and has 6GB of ram
<dannyedwrds> *CPU
<wols> that hardware would be supported out of the box
<dannyedwrds> wols: That's what im saying idk what's going on
<andy_vector> ?
<wols> check integrity of live cd medium as VaticanCameos suggested
<andy_vector> quit
<andy_vector> what's up
<VaticanCameos> dannyedwrds: Do you have windows too?
<dannyedwrds> VaticanCameos: I have windows 8.1 installed on my system that's why im using the live cd to make sure all my hardware works before I completly replace it
<Mikerhinos> ok so found that LXLE iso, downloading, seems like it could be the solution to my problem, it's 12.04 based and optimized for old hardware
<VaticanCameos> Ah
<VaticanCameos> You must've set the BIOS to boot from CD
<VaticanCameos> Then the problem should be the CD itself.
<Darc> How do I change my screen res in linux?
<Darc> xrander -s 1920x1080 doesn't work
<Darc> xrandr*
<Mikerhinos> Darc: Nvidia GPU ?
<Darc> amd
<Mikerhinos> Darc: can't help, I have Nvidia sorry
<dannyedwrds> Vatican: Booting isn't the problem after the ubuntu boot screen you know the one with the orange loading bar the screen goes black with no back light
<Darc> Okay I'm switching from Bodhi. Should I get Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<sh_> Darc: show me output of "xrandr -s 1920x1080"
<MonkeyDust> Darc  the one you like best
<Mikerhinos> Darc: depends on the desktop environment you like best
<andy_vector> why wine QQ display bad
<gry__> how do I know what iwl4965 module version is in 14.04?
<wols> gry__: it's part of the kernel. modinfo might work
<leogrey> which is the link to instructions to install ubuntu mobile ?
<gry__> wols: I have not installed 14.04 yet, need to know from the web.
<btcbuy314> does anyone know what a database is used for? like mysql
<btcbuy314> give me examples
<wols> gry__: it's in the kernel tree for years. there is no version in any meaningful way
<wols> its version is the same as the kernels
<cfhowlett> btcbuy314 medical recods
<cfhowlett> records
<wols> btcbuy314: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Database    and do your homework elsewhere please
<gry__> wols: I have to figure out what changed in this specific module over the last 2 years.
<wols> gry__: why?
<gry__> wols: I'm on 12.04, it's acting up, I have to figure out whether updating to 14.04 is worth it or the problem is not fixed yet.
<gry__> wols: if there were no changes to that module during the last 2 years then odds are I need to file a bug to its authors/maintainers.
<wols> acting up how? and since 4965 is so old it's very unlikely anything changed
<gry__> That's what I need to check.
<wols> the only thing you can do is look at kernel changelogs or the sources of the module
<wols> odds are it's not a bug
<leogrey> ubuntu mobile please ? links
<gry__> Where are kernel changelogs or sources of the module?
<gry__> !mobile
<gry__> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> !touch|leogrey
<ubottu> leogrey: please see above
<peppppeee> cia
<peppppeee> !list
<ubottu> peppppeee: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<leogrey> cfhowlett: Got it
<gry_> wols, I disconnected and missed replies, if any.
<ColinShen> so quite
<ikonia> gry_: what's going on with your network card thats a problem ?
<dannyedwrds> Vaticanameos: Booting isn't the problem after the ubuntu boot screen you know the one with the orange loading bar the screen goes black with no back light
<ptl> how do I boot from Ubuntu to an SD device, without fiddling with BIOS/UEFI?
<ptl> might be by using other disks
<ptl> cd-rom
<lolmaus> I've got an SSD and an HDD in my laptop. HDD got extremely slow. Takes 15 seconds for Ctrl+A to complete in my file manager. What can be the problem? Kubuntu 14.04.
<ikonia> lolmaus: how do you have 2 HD's in the laptop
<ikonia> lolmaus: dual hard disk ports or via a different bus ?
<lolmaus> ikonia: the SSD is mSATA.
<ikonia> lolmaus: is this a thinkpad ?
<lolmaus> ikonia: yes. I could also install a third drive into a CD bay.
<ikonia> lolmaus: are you using the intenral m-sata port ?
<lolmaus> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> lolmaus: ok, so which is your primary disk running the OS ?
<lolmaus> ikonia: the SSD
<lolmaus> and the performance issue is with the HDD
<Egon^641q^> Hellooooooooooo!!!
<Egon^641q^> !list
<ubottu> Egon^641q^: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> lolmaus: ok, so if you do "sudo fdisk -l" does it return the 2 disks quickly ?
<lolmaus> ikonia: yes, it returns immediately
<ikonia> lolmaus: ok, so it walks the bus quickly thats not bad
<ikonia> lolmaus: ao is it I/O in general that's slow to the second disk, or just specific functions
<lolmaus> ikonia: can you please give a quick snippet to test IO?
<ikonia> copy a file from the SSD to the spining disk, try a reasonable file size
<lolmaus> ikonia: it turns out that it's not the HDD that got slow, but a single window of Dolphin. When i opened the HDD in another window, there was no lag. I'm sorry to have bothered you.
<ikonia> lolmaus: it's no bother
<ikonia> lolmaus: it's good news that it was just a little software glitch
<lolmaus> ikonia: you're a kind person. ^_^
<radenpioneer> hello all
<c3l> Any idea on why I cannot select persistent storage when using usb-creator for a new usb (formated as fat32) from my 14.04 xubuntu?
<saidi> what is the reverse of: sudo apt-mark hold firefox
<kostkon> saidi, man apt-mark
<kostkon> saidi, sudo apt-mark unhold firefox
<gry_> ikonia: pastee.org/ew67s in dmesg, internet connection keeps hopping, I am on 12.04.
<saidi> kostkon, thank you
<gry_> ikonia: pastee.org/wxpnm is the modinfo.
<ikonia> gry_: has it always been a problem or just since $X point in time
<BartDude> Anyone else here on Ubuntu 14.04 having constant problems trying to connect to your VPN?
<rtzui> Hi. the indicator applet is constanly crashing. Is there a way to disable the global menu, since this seems the be the issue
<gry_> ikonia: It is an intermittent problem after I moved to a new location about a year ago. Before that, I only used wired Internet.
<ikonia> gry_: ok, so you don't have a solid idea of how stable it was before the move then, eg: could have never been solid, or could be the location move thats causing a problem
<ikonia> gry_: when it drops is it a full interface drop or a disconnect from the AP
<gry_> ikonia: It starts hopping randomly and keeps doing that the whole day. Some days it does not, some days it does. Somehow more in the last month. -- Yes, I agree, but it works fine on a laptop with the same hardware and another OS on it, in the same room.
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> what does it mean when a file name has ~ at its end?
<ilhami> after the extension??+
<gry_> ikonia: I don't know whether it is a full interface drop but I believe not, because I turned off network manager and wicd, and I notice that I don't have to ifup it again manually. So either (i) it's not an interface drop, or (ii) _something_ restores the interface for me.
<ikonia> gry_: that's interesting, so when you say hopping, does that mean it disconnects and trys to find a new AP  ?
<kostkon> rtzui, no, it's part of the unity-panel. what's the name of the process that is crashing
<gry_> ikonia: It loses internet connection, hosts don't resolve, and I have to wait 15-45 seconds before it starts working again.
<ikonia> gry_: ok, so sounds like an AP drop and reconnect
<gry_> Yeah, I concur.
<ikonia> gry_: the other laptop that does work is that an intel card too ?
<gry_> ikonia, It is identical hardware.
<rtzui> kostkon: xfce4-indicator-plugin
<ikonia> damn, that's annoying
<gry_> So yes.
<ikonia> gry_: any USB 3 hardware close by ?
<rtzui> it's not on the unity desktop
<kostkon> rtzui, oh, xubuntu/xfce
<Mikerhinos> okay finally had a desktop screen using LXLE in Vesa mode...installing, hope that it won't take minutes to open a single application :s
<BartDude> Anyone else here on Ubuntu 14.04 having constant problems trying to connect to your VPN?
<ilhami> can someone answer me?
<gry_> I have no idea whether this thing supports USB3. I would have to go and check in the manual, unless there's a way to know from the commandline.
<ilhami> gry_ I know you can
<ikonia> gry_: no no, that's fine, I meant like a usb disk or something
<Mikerhinos> ilhami: I think it's to show that the file is a backup
<gry_> ilhami, hi. "~" means a temporary file of sorts, probably some editor autosave, I believe.
<ilhami> oh okay. yeah gedit must have done it then
<ikonia> gry_: USB3 hardware that's plugged in can sometimes cause drops, I used to have the same problem with a mac as the intel cards seem a little more suseptible on it, but that's out of the window
<gry_> ikonia: I have a 2GB USB flash drive.
<ikonia> gry_: worth looking at the date on the firmware file
<gry_> ikonia, oh, and a USB keyboard and mouse are always active.
<ikonia> gry_: not a USB3 flash drive though....
<gry_> Dunno what they're using. I don't have a USB3 flash drive plugged in.
<ikonia> gry_: doesn't matter about the interface on the laptop, it's the interface on the device that's plugged in
<ikonia> gry_: bit of a long shot, but I thought worth checking
<gry_> Okay.
<ikonia> gry_: check the date on the firmware of the card
<gry_> How do I do that?
<ikonia> gry_: thats the thing that really changes between releases these days
<ikonia> gry_: /var/lib/firmware (from memory)
<ikonia> gry_: the drivers been pretty solid/stable for years so there is no much changing there
<gry_> No such file /var/lib/firmware.
<ikonia> gry_: I'll have to look up the path, not got an ubuntu box here
<gry_> Okay, thank you.
<ikonia> gry_: your paste also shows pastee.org/wxpnm
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> gry_: your paste also shows firmware:       iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode
<ikonia> gry_: what does the syslog say on it, does it show the interface changing at all,
<ikonia> as the fw_restart:restart firmware in case of error (int)
<ikonia> looks interesting
<callowayj> anybody see the Ubuntu cloud in a box?
<ikonia> gry_: sorry to dump about 20 bits of info on you at once
<nibbio> list
<ikonia> nibbio: won't work here
<hdtune2k> hi
<BartDude> Anyone else here on Ubuntu 14.04 having constant problems trying to connect to your VPN?
<somsip> !info vurtualbox
<ubottu> Package vurtualbox does not exist in trusty
<somsip> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.10-dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 15047 kB, installed size 59184 kB
<rtzui> I wonder if anybody else has this problem: Does somebody have a nm-applet working with xubuntu?
<sl33k_> xfce4 does not ask for password on screen lock. Why could be that?
<rtzui> And if so, is it in the notification area, or in xfce4-indicator-plugin
<rtzui> sl33k_: it seems to be disabled by default
<rtzui> look at the settings. Also the release notes say somthing that remvoing  xlocker (if installed) should help
<supauli> I am having weird problem with grub2 and efi : seems like very boot its 'recordfail=1' and even with GRUB_RECORDFAILTIMEOUT=5 it still just waits for me on the boot
<supauli> any ideas how to debug what is causing the recordfail=1 on the enviroment there?
<umair> hi!, after fresh upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, I am now trying to install ATI drivers but it is failing with these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/7482834/. It seems like I am missing some dependencies, what is the appropriate way of installing all dependencies required by ATI drivers?
<supauli> umair: how are you installing the driver? with dpkg ?
<supauli> and is the driver from where?
<bazhang> umair, from the ati website? or the recommended way through ubuntu additional drivers method
<umair> supauli: I am following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website
<Guest62835> i
<umair> bazhang: official amd site
<supauli> umair: tha page says "In this how-to an AMD64 Catalyst 13.4 installation on an Ubuntu 13.1 system (Saucy)"
<supauli> is the package valid for 14.04 anyway? (seems like not :)
<umair> there is "1. Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Trusty" in that guide
<supauli> oh there is 14.04 section also, so it should work
<supauli> you are right
<supauli> at what step did you get those print ?
<umair> that very step :)
<supauli> umair: You did do the steps before ?
<umair> I am not doing point 2 (except apt-get update)
<umair> because it seems for 10.10
<ring3> does the ubuntu's vmliunz have symbols?
<gry_> ikonia: checking syslog
<supauli> umair: try manually installing package 'xserver-xorg-dev' as it suggests?
<umair> supauli: is it as easy as doing it with apt-get?
<umair> supauli: these packages "debhelper dh-modaliases xserver-xorg-dev"
<agent_white> Is Ubuntu planning on using systemd in the future?
<ikonia> yes
<gry_> ikonia, pastee.org/63zuw
<ikonia> gry_: all loks good with the exception of 1 warning, but I'm not %100 sure that's actually a problem and not just part of the handshake
<fnoyanisi> hi folks, any way to allow (by default) any host to connect ubuntu via vino?
<umair> supauli: seems to work with apt-get as those errors are gone
<fnoyanisi> I have vino running, and there is no issue with connecting, but ubuntu-box keeps asking for confirmation
<colinshen> hi
<Moony22> hi
<lotuspsychje> fnoyanisi: you have firewall or router that could block?
<Moony22> I'm starting to like unity
<fnoyanisi> lotuspsychje : I have no issues with connecting to ubuntu box, vino just asks for confirmation whether I want to allow the user to connect
<fnoyanisi> I want particular IPs to be able to connect all the time
<lotuspsychje> fnoyanisi: maybe this can help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/285011/access-with-vino-without-ask-me-permissions
<colinshen> i am very new for using ubuntu...so i use google to find how to add a lunch icon..but i can not find add icon by click right button on window..
<lotuspsychje> colinshen: drag and drop icons to left unity bar
<lotuspsychje> colinshen: or open an application and right mouse on the active icon/lock to bar
<colinshen> what should i do ?
<lotuspsychje> colinshen: wich program you like to add?
<Moony22> colinshen: what icon do you want to add?
<colinshen> webstorm..
<lotuspsychje> colinshen: ok open webstorm
<colinshen> i already downloaded
<Moony22> open it
<lotuspsychje> colinshen: and you will see an active icon of webstorm on left bar
<colinshen> using commend to open  it?
<Moony22> then right click it and click "lock to launcher"
<gry_> ikonia: yeah, I guess I'll have to figure out where the source code for the module is and whether it changed. If yes, upgrade. If not, contact Intel. (Unless there is something else for me to try?)
<Moony22> colinshen: anything, yeah
<colinshen> ok i will try..thanks..
<fnoyanisi> lotuspsychje : worked well, cheers
<lotuspsychje> !yay | fnoyanisi
<ubottu> fnoyanisi: Glad you made it! :-)
<ikonia> gry_: so looking through the kenrnel docs, it's not changed for a fair while
<ikonia> gry_: the firmware certainly has had minior version bumps
<lotuspsychje> fnoyanisi: also be carefull with vnc for security reasons
<colinshen> oh-.-i have to install jdk before lunch it...
<fnoyanisi> lotuspsychje : it is home LAN
<fnoyanisi> lotuspsychje : no big issues unless my wireless is comprimised
<fnoyanisi> :)
<lotuspsychje> fnoyanisi: ok cheers :p
<ikonia> gry_: if you're on 12.04 maybe try the backported LTS enablement stack kernels ?
<ring3> hi, i need ubuntu vmlinux with symbols
<ikonia> gry_: before diving in with an upgrae
<ring3> does ubuntu has this?
<ring3> I haven't seen on the web any ubuntu vmlinux repo :(
<ikonia> ring3: you know that it is the kernel ?
<ikonia> that's what vmlinuz is
<dannyedwrds> Well it seems like no one on here has a clue what to do about the problem I have been having.  I am trying to test out the live cd of Ubuntu 14,04 after the ubuntu boot screen my screen turns black and there is no back light and I can not get into the terminal and there is no choice for the nomodeset on the boot screen.  my graphics card is an ATI Radeon HD8400
<ring3> ikonia: yes
<ring3> i converted the vmlinuz to vmlinux
<ikonia> ring3: so the kernel is in the base repos, so I don't know why you are looking for different repos
<ring3> but doesnt have the symbols section
<ring3> i need symbols, is to debug the kernel
<lotuspsychje> dannyedwrds: did you press F1 at purple boot setup to chose 'nomodeset'?
<dannyedwrds> lotuspsychje: I already tried that nothing happens
<ikonia> ring3: I'm pretty sure there is a kernel debug package for each kernel in the repo
<ikonia> although I can't get the package name for you as I'm not on an ubunut machine at the moment
<lotuspsychje> dannyedwrds: but you see the purple boot from setup?
<ring3> ikonia: i found this: deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com $(lsb_release -cs)-security main restricted universe multiverse
<ikonia> ring3: what is that ?? that's just a text string for your repos ??? what are you trying to actually do ?
<lotuspsychje> dannyedwrds: your monitor shuts down black like cable is not attached?
<ring3> ddebs repo, have the un compressed vmlinux with symbols
<ikonia> ring3: are you looking for the dbgsym packages
<ring3> whats this?
<dannyedwrds> lotuspsychje: I used unetbootin to create a live usb and I mean the boot screen where there the orange loading bar is....yes and like when the monitor isn't plugged in
<ikonia> ring3: thats the debug symbols packages
<ring3> i will install pkg-create-dbgsym
<ikonia> why ?
<lotuspsychje> dannyedwrds: you sure unetbootin sucessfully made your usb live?
<ring3> how can i download the vmlinux for my version full of symbols?
<ikonia> ring3: I've just told you the dbgsym packages for your matching kernel
<ikonia> ring3: from the repo you've just posted
<ring3> aah ok
<gry_> ikonia: what is the backported stuff? is it not exactly as much stuff to download as if I was doing a total upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> dannyedwrds: maybe just to test, try a lubuntu 14.04 live usb, and see what it does?
<thom__> good morning. When I install the latest version of LTS there is initially a nice page with keyboard shortcuts. Where is this page and how to get it back? cant find in help.
<ikonia> gry_: 12.04 has a backport of the later release kernels, it's called the "LTS enablement stack"
<ikonia> gry_: it will allow you to run the backported kernels from later releases on your box and still have "LTS compatibility/support"
<ikonia> gry_: maybe worth a punt before you dive in with a full upgrade
<kostkon> ring3, what's your kernel? depends on what iso version you have installed
<kostkon> oops
<ring3> 3.11.0-20-generic
<dannyedwrds> lotuspsychje: im sure that it created it because if it was corrupt it wouldn't even boot at all
<lotuspsychje> thom__: its the hotkey icon
<kostkon> gry_, ^^
<lotuspsychje> dannyedwrds: ok and your graphics card recently worked right?
<kostkon> ring3, then you installed using the 12.04.4 iso
<kostkon> damn, kinda confured here
<thom__> lotuspsychje, sorry. where is that?
<dannyedwrds> lotuspsychje: my graphics card works I see the boot screen and then the screen goes black like its unplugged
<colinshen> does anyone use goagent in ubuntu?
<ring3> kostkon: i upgraded to 14.04
<kostkon> ring3, oh ok
<ubuntuser13> thom_ by pressing menu button on keyboard
<lotuspsychje> dannyedwrds: i would try an alternative live usb, or lubuntu 14.04 just to test
<somsip> lotuspsychje: FWIW from yesterday, with the minimal install of 14.04 that wouldn't write grub properly - it's a known issue with minimal and server edition on USB install that grub gets written to the USB MBR. Need to pull the USB before the disk info is read.
<olskolirc> we use awk and column -t to select and sort columns from left to right.  Is there a command where we can select rows from a db text file?
<lotuspsychje> somsip: oh, never had that issue
<ring3> ikonia:  the public key 428D7C01 is not available :(
<ikonia> you need to import the key for that repo
<somsip> lotuspsychje: it threw me. it didn't help I was setting the old WD drive as the first boot instead of the new WD drive either, but that was my fault. MBR on USB was reproducable unfortunately. Just FYI though
<lotuspsychje> somsip: ok tnx for feedback :p
<ubuntuser13> thom_: sorry super key
<somsip> lotuspsychje: thanks for your help at the time :)
<lotuspsychje> somsip: np mate
<thom__> ubuntuser13, the window key?
<thom__> i wish they would not give you something and then make it dissappear
<ubuntuser13> thom_:  yes hold windows key
<thom__> thanks
<thom__> ubuntuser13, i had to long hold
<ubuntuser13> yes
<thom__> ubuntuser13, it would be nice if when presented with this page they tell you how to get it back
<ubuntuser13> thom_: yes
<thom__> super Hold. great never saw that
<gstyu> where can i past my screenshots to describe my problem ??
<colinshen> when i run some applications, computer becomes slowly,do i need to add more memory banks? or do you guys have any suggestions?
<smiremd_phone> colinshen: Which applications?
<gstyu> is there any image paster like pastebin ???
<OerHeks> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<gstyu> THANKS
<smiremd_phone> reported attack page ... firefox
<smiremd_phone> gstyu: imgur.com is popular too
<colinshen> smiremd_phone:like ..webstorm. i think the memory is not enough to support the to many application to run many applications at same time.
<dannyedwrds> lotuspsychje: What's the difference between lubuntu and ubuntu
<smiremd_phone> colinshen: You can check how much memory is used in the system monitor
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop | dannyedwrds
<ubottu> dannyedwrds: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.55 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<ring3> ikonia: thnx, i'm downloading linux-image-3.13.0-27-generic-dbgsym
<lotuspsychje> dannyedwrds: lubuntu is lightweight version of ubuntu, made for lower system specs
<colinshen> system monitor..ok ..i will find it to check.
<OerHeks> oh sorry for that url, it is part of the !paste factoid
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<smiremd_phone> dannyedwrds: lighter desktop and default app choices, optimised fir slower computers
<lotuspsychje> dannyedwrds: its worth a try, just to test your setup
<lotuspsychje> dannyedwrds: but normally recent ati card should not give any problems like that on trusty
<smiremd_phone> dannyedwrds: its also got a more traditional layout, with a windows7 like start menu etc
<dannyedwrds> lotuspsychje: That's why im so confused to why its not working
<lotuspsychje> dannyedwrds: best is to test few other ubuntu versions, 12.04 or lubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> dannyedwrds: just to see whats happening exactly
<smiremd_phone> dannyedwrds: which ati?
<dannyedwrds> kk
<dannyedwrds> smiremd_phone: ATI Radeon HD 8400
<lotuspsychje> smiremd_phone: he gets stuck after ubuntu purple screen, monitor goes black
<lotuspsychje> smiremd_phone: cant enter F1 neither to choose nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> dannyedwrds: did you get right architecture of ubuntu iso?
<smiremd_phone> dannyedwrds: which ati?/
<smiremd_phone> sorry
<smiremd_phone> stuck b4 the nomodeset prompt? how is that a graphics problem?
<dannyedwrds> lotuspsychje: x64 its an AMD Processor
<dannyedwrds> smiremd_phone: ATI Radeon HD 8400
<smiremd_phone> dannyedwrds: 32bit amd processors use the x86 not the the amd64. which cpu?
<dannyedwrds> smiremd_phone: AMD A6-5200
<OerHeks> dannyedwrds, maybe this answer is any help > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2199628&p=12912677#post12912677
<smiremd_phone> dannyedwrds: ok, that is an amd64. so you do not get the ubiquity screen with an icon of a keyboard and a man at the bottom?
<dannyedwrds> smiremd_phone Negative all I get is the boot screen with the loading bar and the name ubuntu above it there is no man in a circle with a keyboard
<smiremd_phone> dannyedwrds: ok, i wasnt sure if you were stuck in uefi or ubuntu boot. that tells me it's ubuntu.
<dannyedwrds> smiremd_phone: so I just don't have any idea I can't even get into the terminal
<smiremd_phone> dannyedwrds: you may want to try an alternative ubuntu installer eg the network install or the older lts. this seems like an issue eith the installer on tnis particular graphics card
<NetGonzo> hello
<NetGonzo> what is the best irc to web developers? :)
<umair> NetGonzo: irc?
<NetGonzo> how can i say? :D
<ikonia> NetGonzo: ##web if you want to talk about web development
<ikonia> NetGonzo: /join ##web
<ikonia> this channel deals with ubuntu
<NetGonzo> thank you ikonia :))
<umair> ah you mean IRC channel
<zombu2> i am amased
<NetGonzo> i would like to create a list of IRC channel concerning development ;)
<zombu2> i would like to win the lottery
<NetGonzo> haha
<kostkon> !alist | NetGonzo
<kostkon> !alis | NetGonzo
<ubottu> NetGonzo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<donc3> hi I have one problem with the sound
<donc3> when I connect my notebook to a tv with hdmi it sounds like a smurf
<zombu2> which smurf....
<donc3> zombu2 sorry i'm spanish and I don't know the word to describe it
<zombu2> oh
<tater> http://blog.feenode.net/2014/05/we-will-be-moving-linux-channels-to-efnet
<donc3> zombu2 could you help me?
<somsip> !info offlineimap
<ubottu> offlineimap (source: offlineimap): IMAP/Maildir synchronization and reader support. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5.4-2 (trusty), package size 459 kB, installed size 1228 kB
<zombu2> donc3 could be sampling rate for pcm audio
<donc3> zombu2 how can I do it?
<zombu2> what player you using
<donc3> firefox
<donc3> i'm playing a song with youtube
<jackbrown> anyone there that can help ? I set into /etc/fstab file a samba HardDrive mounting on computer boot but I get it twice into my Desktop ?????????
<donc3> but with vlc it sounds equal
<zombu2> donc3 is it the same with all audio
<zombu2> and does the video play too fast too?
<wheatthin> jackbrown, be careful of double entries
<jackbrown> wheatthin: I entered detail on fstab just once
<shashank_> hey
<jackbrown> hi
<shashank_> shubham
<JIA1210880668> HI
<JIA1210880668> wocao
<JIA1210880668> wocao a
<JIA1210880668> wocao
<JIA1210880668> wo cao
<donc3> zombu2 yes!
<JIA1210880668> nimabi
<JIA1210880668> nigegounianzia
<JIA1210880668> cao
<JIA1210880668> 你妈比都闪了啊
<smiremd_phone> jackbrown: one might be mounted in nautilus with fuse
<JIA1210880668> 曹操
<jackbrown> smiremd_phone: how can I check ? anyway before modofying etc/fstab i didn't had this unit auto mounted
<donc3> zombu2 how can I fix the error
<smiremd_phone> jackbrown: cat your proc/mount. Whatever it is called.
<jackbrown> ?
<jackbrown> smiremd_phone:
<zombu2> donc3 id that on a ati card?
<zombu2> is*
<donc3> zombu 2 no
<donc3> nvidia
<donc3> zombu2
<zombu2> oh
<zombu2> k 1sec
<smiremd_phone> jackbrown: on my debian it is cat /proc/mounts. ubuntu is probably similiar.
<jackbrown> smiremd_phone: https://www.privatepaste.com/907cb40a68
<zombu2> donc3 this is what i ve found http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1996584.html
<zombu2> that might help you
<zombu2> maybe updating the nvidia driver to latest if yo unot already done so
<gry_> ikonia, https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git/log/?id=refs%2ftags%2fv3.14.4&qt=grep&q=iwl4965 suggests that there were /some/ changes to the module. My modinfo says it's from 2011. So I will upgrade. See you later.
<colinshen> does anyone use goagent in ubuntu?
<umair> FYI: I upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 and then installed latest ATI graphics driver and now my laptop is better than it was on 13.10
<umair> I hated AMD until now :P
<zombu2> just give it some time it'll come back
<mandu_> hi guys
<mandu_> i just upgraded from 12.04 to14.04 via fresh install
<mandu_> the mouse and wifi aren’t working… they were working fine during installation
<mandu_> anyone have an idea?
<smiremd_phone> jackbrown: one of user/alex has been mounted from the file manager, just get rid of it. it's been done with fuse.
<g_> hi
<lavio> film
<floown> hellobuntu !
<shamrock_uk99> Hi folks. Is anyone decrypting a LUKS container on boot with a keyfile? If so, would it be possible to post the contents of /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/cryptroot file for me please?
<floown> I have installed Ubuntu in a VM in virtualbox, but if I try to display the integrated desktop, I can not see the icon bar and the windows doest not instegrated well
<floown> I suppose there is a problem with add-ons
<floown> I have do : sudo apt-get install -y dkms build-essential linux-headers-generic linux-headers-$(uname -r) befor install the add-ons
<smiremd_phone> floown: install vbox guest addons, all it needs is dkms, then reboot the guest and install from the guesg addon cd
<jost> Can someone recommend me a hardening guide for ubuntu servers?
<jost> (Except the one from CIS, I've found that already)
<innocent95> Hi, what's the official freenode channel for gtk ?
<cfhowlett> jost https://www.dropbox.com/s/vdrj7k0degpzxer/Debian-Ubuntu_hardening_guide.pdf
<Dreadlish> i don't remember if tehre is any.
<floown> smiremd_phone: I have make that
<smiremd_phone> floown: what is your host os?
<jost> cfhowlett: thanks, I'll have a look (though it seems to be old?)
<innocent95> is there a gtk official channel
<innocent95> ?
<k1l> !alis | innocent95 search for a channel with alis
<ubottu> innocent95 search for a channel with alis: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<floown> smiremd_phone: the host is Windows
<floown> the os invited is Ubuntu
<smiremd_phone> win 7 or 8?
<floown> 8.1
<smiremd_phone> Ok i cant help with seamless mode on win8. i know it works with 7.
<smiremd_phone> i have zero experience of windows 8
<smiremd_phone> floown: But why do you need seamless mode?
<Angee18>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bit.ly/1gAh6Jy
<cfhowlett> Angee18 we dont.  stop the spam.
<niwox> Hey there, can anyone link to a website with description of linux commands with examples ? I remember stumbling into a website like that
<cfhowlett> niwox https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rdojg5enhnv3gxp/AADAn9ByplcOtJYIUKj35QFJa
<theadmin> niwox: Here's a few common ones: http://cli.learncodethehardway.org/bash_cheat_sheet.pdf
<niwox> Thank you guys !
<kurtcoke> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZakKwQ-gFM
<kurtcoke> "Richard Stallman GNU Founder Ubuntu part of NSA PRISM (SELinux) "
<cfhowlett> kurtcoke stop spamming this channel.
<kurtcoke> cfhowlett: Its not spam.
<cfhowlett> !Fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<kurtcoke> Im spreading the truth
<kurtcoke> Which might invoke fear
<cfhowlett> kurtcoke take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.  this is for support - not your personal political activism
<ThatGuy> Anyone here use usenet?
<k1l> kurtcoke: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. you can talk in #ubuntu-offtopic about that. thanks
<k1l> ThatGuy: same goes for you
<zombu2> usenet you say
<ThatGuy> I do say, anyone know a good place to get NZB that are not exe's lol
<zombu2> it s codecspam
<cfhowlett> ThatGuy if you have an UBUNTU support question, now would the time to ask.
<zombu2> most good idexers filter it pretty good
<ThatGuy> Moving this convo to ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> ThatGuy thank you for your cooperation.
<enzo> hello
<tooth> good afternoon how can i help u
<compdoc> i have this terrible tooth pain
<zombu2> lies
<thescorp> compdoc: Easy fix; Rip out the tooth that hurts.
<thescorp> Thats how men deal with that.
<larry57> hi anyone managed to install Visual Studio 2013 under Ubuntu 14.04 using wine ?
<tejashree> hello
<tejashree> hello all
<IdleOne> larry57: sounds more like a question for ##winehq
<fox_> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> larry57: Err, that's #winehq
<ivali> anyone romanian here?
<anonimcat> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar en la instalacion de lineage
<SonikkuAmerica> anonimcat: Va Ud. a #ubuntu-es
<larry57> SonikkuAmerica: thanks
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<yayo> hello everyone, my name is Yayo, I'm ubuntu newbie, I'm looking for some help to solve a small issue, I tried to follow one tutorial but wasn't succesfull, somebody there can help me?
<IdleOne> yayo: if you don't say what you need help with, we can't help you
<RuPeRterer> will ubuntun run with hd 4600 grappics
<RuPeRterer> intel 4600 graphics ^
<yayo> The brightness control doesn't work and I was following a tutorial saying this: Open a terminal and create the following configuration file, if it does not exist:
<yayo> sudo touch /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<yayo> Now we need to edit this file. You can use any editor be it a terminal one or graphical.
<yayo> sudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<yayo> Add the following lines to this file:
<yayo>     Section "Device"
<unopaste> yayo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<RuPeRterer> will ubuntun run with intel hd 4600 graphics
<wols> RuPeRterer: yes. 14.04 certainly does. 13.10 should too since it was released after the hd4600 showed up
<yayo> the brightness control doesn't change anything, it keeps the brightness of the screen in the maximum
<jschoolcraft> can monit interact with upstart?
<yayo> and I was following this tutorial  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7483695/
<MonkeyDust> yayo  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too
<RuPeRterer> wols
<RuPeRterer> what about this
<yayo> MonkeyDust, sorry man, Its my firt time here, I don't know how to use this chat.
<RuPeRterer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/466197/clearsigned-file-isnt-valid-from-01-org-package
<wols> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wols> if you need to paste many lines somewhere
<yayo> I just, want to show you the tutorial I was trying to follow
<RuPeRterer> The installer contains the wrong repository url. To fix this you need
<RuPeRterer> anyone know if the url was fixed
<wols> RuPeRterer: you do not need this "latest" driver
<SamuraiAlba> taco taco nacho burrito
<wols> RuPeRterer: why would anyone know about a random bogus repo?
<RuPeRterer> just asking
<yayo> Anyway, my problem is that the brightness control doesn't work, can somebody help me fix it?
<RuPeRterer> i been catching hell iwth debain for a few days and sick of the hassel lol
<yayo> Hello? any recommendation about my problem? any other chat to go?
<OerHeks> RuPeRterer, for ubuntu 13.10 this answer seems to work > https://gist.github.com/whoward/8079098
<thumpba> if ufw has been disabled why are ports still being blocked
<fartface> Anyone around to help me through setting up VNC on a new 14.04 GNOME install?
<fartface> Or to point me in the right direction for a sample xstartup configuration, since all of the ones I've found have been for gnome classic, or xfce?
<wols> ,v vino-server
<wols> fartface: install vino and you have a vnc server
<yayo> Any one can help me follow this http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/     I get some errors when using the terminal
<fartface> wols: administrator@athena:~/.vnc$ /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<fartface> Cannot open display:
<fartface> Run 'vino-server --help' to see a full list of available command line options
<glumetu> anyone has put latest ubuntu on ultrabook?
<k1l> glumetu: depends heavily on the specific hardware
<wols> fartface: you need to run X with your DE and then start vino-server
<ACCBiggz> My limited skills have reached their end. I am trying to open a game I recently purchased via Steam, but it will not launch. I Googled and a few said to install ia32-libs in the terminal, but I get this message: "E: Unable to locate package ia32-libs". So, that's where I am. How can I install the ia32-libs?
<daniel31> Hi all. I tried to add a directory to a zip file using terminal and gzip -r output.zip directory/ but it zipped all the files in place then unlinked the originals. how can I a) dezip each file recursively and b) zip the entire directory instead?
<yayo> Anyone there patient enough to help an ubuntu newbie?
<daniel31> yayo: don't ask permission to ask, just ask. If you're afraid of being laughed at you can PM me but most folk are pretty nice in here.
<wols> yayo: controlling brightness is done differently across various laptops. one such tutorial can't encompass all
<daniel31> ACCBiggz: I dont know the answer to your question. have you tried typing apt-get install ia32-lib  into the terminal?
<RuPeRterer> oerheks
<wols> ACCBiggz: you cannot anymore. Ubuntu is a multiarch capable distro so stopgaps like ia32-libs are outdated for years now
<wols> ACCBiggz: this is a windows steam game?
<RuPeRterer> i will run the latest rls of ubuntu
<ACCBiggz> daniel31: Sorry if that wasn't clear. That was the suggestion solution, I tried it & it gave that message.
<ACCBiggz> wols: No. It's a Linux/cross-platform game. OOTP15.
<wols> ACCBiggz: run "ldd <program you want to start" and you can see which libs are missing
<wols> yayo: I strongly recommend you not to PM people unasked
<wols> yayo: and when you get errors, show us the first command you ran that gave you errors including the errors
<yayo> Ok, sorry this is my first time here, if somebody has any link with the rules I can read, please pass it to me.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines|yayo
<ubottu> yayo: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<yayo> I fisrt put the command sudo touch /usr/share/X11/xorg.config.d/20-intel.config and then I got the error cannot touch ‘/usr/share/X11/xorg.config.d/20-intel.config’: No such file or directory
<yayo> thanks ubottu
<ACCBiggz> wols: I'm new to Steam. Where can I find where it has installed the game to? All I see when I right click is "steam://rungameid/272670"
<wols> ACCBiggz: I wouldn't know since I don't use steam
<fartface> wols: There isn't even a configuration application to run in Ubuntu DE.  Searching for vino returns no results, searching desktop sharing returns no results.  It says it's installed, but I can't access it anywhere.
<da52175> Where's my nickname gone?
<wols> ACCBiggz: I suggest you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch#Introduction  it also mentions ia32-libs further down
<wols> fartface: you can run it inside your X session however
<lucastt> hey i `m getting the grub rescue message when booting the computer
<lucastt> i tried to install boot-repair
<lucastt> but there`s n boot repair for ubuntu 14.4
<lucastt> is there a way to make it download for an older version
<wols> !fixmbr | lucastt
<ubottu> lucastt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<keevitaja> is it possible to open an application for another user? like when ssh into machine with user1 and user2 is also logged in i want to start vlc for user2 in unity desktop
<thumpba> i disabled ufw but it seems ports are still being blocked
<lduros> when you run "sudo shutdown -h now" or in AWS EC2 trigger a termination (which is the same as a shutdown I believe at the os level), is there a graceful period of time for the processes to finish whatever they are working on?
<lduros> and is there a time limit before the processes are killed?
<fartface> wols: It says it's not enabled, so then I go and hit Alt-F2, enter vino-preferences, enable everything, and still nothing.
<donc3> Hi! when I connect my laptop to the hdmi
<donc3> the sound is too fast
<yayo> Hi everyone, anyone there who can help me or give me any recommendation about brightness control problem?
<donc3> it's not a flash problem, because it happens also in the programs like vlc... What can I do???
<daniel31> keevitaja - have you tried gksudo -u user2 vlc ?
<keevitaja> no i have not. i'll try it
<JonnyDamnnox> hey JO
<JonnyDamnnox> is there a program which projects something like my traffic to the desktop?
<JonnyDamnnox> a terminal with tcpdump on the desktop?
<JonnyDamnnox> for example
<donc3> nobody know nothing about my problem??
<keevitaja> daniel31: but i do not thin it will work with ssh. how does ubuntu know where i want to open this app. which display
<Geo> Any tips on converting a running boot partition (/) to RAID 1 with mdadm?
<cfhowlett> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<daniel31> keevitaja - it probably wont work, but reading the gksudo man pages and then googling is where I'd start looking myself..
<Geo> thanks, but I'm looking for specifically when the boot drive is already mounted
<KGM70> HI ppl
<p5yx> Anyone else encountered problems with installing ubuntu minimal in kvm recently?
<massacreur> salem
<donc3> Hi! when I connect my laptop to the hdmi the sound is played too fast
<donc3> it's not a flash problem, because it happens also in the programs like vlc... What can I do???
<ACCBiggz> wols: I finally found it, ran lld, here are the results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7483922/
<shaji> hi
<whoever> shadowe989: hi
<yayo> Hello, I have a  brightness problem. The brightness control shows on the screen but it doesn't change anything, even if the control bar moves from left lo right, the brightness is always set to the maximum.
<daftykins> yayo: have a look at the edits made here http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/how-to-control-brightness
<yayo> ok give me a min to read it, thanks daftykins
<Geo> ballpark , how long does dd'ing 20gb take?
<daftykins> how long is a piece of string?
<daftykins> there are too many variables, disk type, speed, interface speed...
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<daftykins> cfhowlett: don't do that.
<wols> ACCBiggz: have you read the link I gave you about multiatch?
<smiremd_phone> Geo: several hundred MB/sec on ssd, about 1/2 that on rotary, assuming brand new kit
<wols> ACCBiggz: and from that paste, you already have pretty much all i386 libs you need except maybe some steam related ones
<Macer> my laptop keeps crashing when resumed from sleep
<Macer> completely freezes
<wizard_A> how do i install the ubuntu-desktop on ubuntu-server 14.04
<wizard_A> unity
<C0FFEE> sudo su -  and tasksel
<k1l> dont sudo su -
<k1l> wizard_A: install the package "ubuntu-desktop" that should install everything as depency
<ratskinmahoney> Macer: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Macer> hm.. maybe it's due to the ati drivers
<Macer> ratskinmahoney: isn't that installed by default?
<k1l> Macer: not on the server edition
<Macer> i'm not running server on my laptop
<daftykins> you're highlighting the wrong guy for desktop installation ;)
<Macer> my ubuntu server works fine :)
<k1l> Macer: ah i see, it was a wrong highlight then
<Macer> 10:09 < ratskinmahoney> Macer: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Macer> heh
<ACCBiggz> wols: Yes, I read the link. Although, some of it did go over my head. As for the paste - OK, so, would you suggest I contact Steam support to see what I need?
<Macer> maybe he did
<ratskinmahoney> haha, sorry, my bad
<Speiros> I have a problem where my computer continues to crash, and I've been suggested it may be related to bug 977804.
<ubottu> bug 977804 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Unity crashes when many windows are opened (intel_do_flush_locked failed: No space left on device)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977804
<Macer> it's probably the ati driver i'm using
<Macer> i'll go back to the xorg one
<Speiros> The problem is I only have one window (the one to report the fault, the xchat client and terminal.
<Speiros> Plus I have ample space as it's just been loaded onto a blank hard disk
<nik> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with some usb wi-fi adapters I bought for my pc. Whenever I plug them in, they work fine, but after 30-90 minutes I get a kernel panic, and the system crashes. The chipsets on the wi-fi cards are rt2870 and rt3072 (drivers for both are part of kernel) so they worked out of the box, but I can't seem to fix the crashing. I've searched everywhere and haven't been able to find a solution. I also manually updated the drivers
<nik> just in case (but I think the most up-to-date version was already installed). I'm running 64-bit 14.04 ubuntu on a dual core intel i3. Anyone have any ideas on how I could go about fixing this, or where I could ask for more help?
<thumpba> im trying to telnet but get connection refused, even though ufw is disabled
<wizard_A> if without the ofice and extras...????
<Speiros> I have two pastebins if necessary.
<Macer> ok. seems the fglrx driver may have been causing it
<k1l> wizard_A: if you only want unity try to install the unity and the lightdm package
<loke__> After upgrading to 13.10 (and later 14.4, with no improvement), I was no longer able to mount encrypted (krb5p) NFS-partitions. Instead I'm getting an error, "mount system call failed" with the following message in syslog: NFS: nfs4_discover_server_trunking unhandled error -121. Exiting with error EIO
<loke__> Anyone have any idea about that one?
<Geo> smiremd_phone, thanks
<Speiros> Here is the first pastebin, relating to the probable bug. http://pastebin.com/C4UDKCap
<Speiros> This one shows that I have ample space.http://pastebin.com/6EgSj5Qr
<Macer> ah well. thanks for the help anyways ;) i'm pretty sure it was the fglx driver
<Macer> seems ok now but i'll have to put it to sleep for a whle and make sure it pops up
<ACCBiggz> wols: I have to bolt. Appreciate your assistance. Hopefully I can resolve this issue later today.
<daftykins> Geo: just FYI you can see dd's progress by sending its' PID a -USR1 flag via kill, e.g. find the PID of dd, then run "kill -USR1 $PID"
<Geo> I'm actually watching the file via ls -al right now
<Geo> but thanks, thats interesting
<Geo> FYI, I have the /home raid built from last night's discussion, and am backing up the / partition before I attempt to mirror it
<Geo> ...and there we are.
<Geo> onward.
<sheer> hey, anyone know how to get breadcrumbs in thunar?
<sheer> like, where you can click on part of the path to jump back to that location
<Macer> can wine run MS office?
<Macer> talk about a pipedream huh? :)
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<smiremd_phone> Macer: certain versions, yes
<sheer> Macer: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=22248 you might have some luck, for sure
<Macer> ah i see
<Macer> i was hoping for the one that is installed using office.microsoft.com
<Macer> the online installer that seems to use nothing but .net heh
<Speiros> Has this bug been fixed in the 14.4 version?
<Macer> guess there's only one way to find out!
<Macer> heh
<smiremd_phone> Macer: Office365 works
<Macer> smiremd_phone: really? wow. that's awesome
<Macer> or do you mean the web site version?
<Macer> i was hoping to use outlook locally
<smiremd_phone> Macer: LibreOffice can also read certain ms office files
<Macer> smiremd_phone: i need the outlook.com contacts/calendar etc
<smiremd_phone> i meant office365
<smiremd_phone> outlook.com works fine. outlook, depends on version.
<Macer> yeah. seems like the one that office365 installs doesn't work in wine :/
<Macer> at least the setup app won't run
<smiremd_phone> Macer: Many other programs can synchronise with outlook btw
<Macer> smiremd_phone: really? like what?
<Macer> using outlook.com? i thought the sync was proprietary and closed
<Macer> i know evolution can't :) you have to do some outlook importing. that's lame. i wanted live updating of the calendar and contacts
<smiremd_phone> Macer: To be clear I mean the web version of 365.
<Macer> smiremd_phone: yeah i know
<Macer> is there any app i can install in ubuntu that sync with outlook.com ?
<Macer> or is it simply impossible?
<smiremd_phone> Macer: thunderbird is supposed to have a plugin but i haven't tried it
<Macer> oh?
<Macer> hm let me try that out
<smiremd_phone> Macer: That's for exchange
<Macer> smiremd_phone: yeah. outlook.com uses the exchange protocol for calendar/contacts
<smiremd_phone> Macer: ExQuillia
<Macer> lmao. in unity thunderbird has no border and i can't drag it
<Macer> awesome
<smiremd_phone> s/exquillia/exquilla
<Macer> i also can't get rid of the address book but i don't see a plugin for this
<smiremd_phone> desktop mail clients are obsolete, what did you expect? (puts on flame shield)
<Macer> yeah but it would still be nice to have something that at least puts an indicator on the desktop ;)
<Macer> the real question is why doesn't thunderbird have borders to move the window around with?
<Bluewolf> Hi all, I keep getting this system error on my freshly installed Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop and Laptop, I have the error details as well -  http://imagebin.ca/v/1MqrXoM9oERo ?
<Speiros> Which window?  I use thunderbird, and find it useful.
<smiremd_phone> Bluewolf: is your system fully updated? can you show the actual error?
<Speiros> Do you mean like each email address separately?
<Bluewolf> smiremd_phone: http://imagebin.ca/v/1Mqt8TKfJuyK
<nik> Hi, I'm having trouble with some usb wi-fi adapters I bought for my pc. Whenever I plug them in, they work fine, but after 30-90 minutes I get a kernel panic, and the system crashes. The chipsets on the wi-fi cards are rt2870 and rt3072 (drivers for both are part of kernel) so they worked out of the box, but I can't seem to fix the crashing. I've searched everywhere and haven't been able to find a solution. I also manually updated the drivers just i
<nik> n case (but I think the most up-to-date version was already installed). I'm running 64-bit 14.04 ubuntu on a dual core intel i3. Anyone have any ideas on how I could go about fixing this, or where I could ask for more help?
<Bluewolf> smiremd_phone: Yes it is fully updated - Both the Desktop and Laptop
<Speiros> Anyway.  So I guess I'll have to wait until next time to see if anyone knows about the intel_do_flush_locked failed: No space left on device (when the device has nearly 95% free space
<smiremd_phone> Bluewolf: says suspend/resume failure. that is the cause: not waking up properly.
<Speiros> What is the most stable ubuntu at present?
<Qasker> this channel sends me so many false highlights, if someone ever needed to get a hold of me, they probably never would bc I mostly ignore them
<Macer> hm. trying to see if i can get exquilla to connect with outlook.com heh
<Macer> i think it got stuck
<k1l> Speiros: 12.04.4 imho.
<Speiros> Thanks k1l
<Bluewolf> smiremd_phone: Well thats what it been doing since I installed it, this is the other error - http://imagebin.ca/v/1MquQiDMzr2C
<k1l> Speiros: the 12.04 to 14.04 LTS upgrade will be opened in july when 14.04.1 will be released
<Speiros> k1l July eh.  Excellent.  I hope that little glitch is covered.  I can't play manaworld with it...keeps booting me off and saying my computer is full.
<Speiros> Two months, and I'll download it.
<smiremd_phone> Bluewolf: Are you running gnome disk utility? It is the disk application in the dash.
<kkkkkkkkk> why skype for ubuntu is so bugged??????
<Bluewolf> smiremd_phone: As far as I know, that error appeared when I was coping a move on my USB drive and accidentally hit the sleep button on my keyboard.
<Speiros> kkkkkkkkk What do you mean bugged mate?
<savid> How do I install multi-arch libs in ubuntu? I did dpkg --add-architecture armhf, but when I apt-get update I get a bunch of "Failed to fetch" errors.
<Macer> smiremd_phone: i'd actually pay for this if it worked lol
<Macer> doesn't seem to tho
<Macer> too bad
<wols> savid: did you apt-get update?
<kkkkkkkkk> Speiros, i have to always modprobe webcam to X doesnt keep the window black
<kkkkkkkkk> Speiros, when i close skype stops
<savid> wols: yes like I said that's when I get the "Failed to fetch" errors.
<Speiros> kkkkkkkkk Ah, sorry, yes, I never once used the video.  I could use voice and send files with no problems, but the webcam I never did get working.
<Speiros> kkkkkkkkk Most of my connections were with China and USA
<xenolyse> What is the difference between the nvidia drivers 331, 334 and 337? Why are there different versions?
<kkkkkkkkk> Speiros, i think it is a bug, the window turn black for while
<Bluewolf> smiremd_phone: Are these two problems serious, if so how do I fix them?
<savid> Actually, it looks like those errors are for ppas that have been added. I wonder if there's a way to have thouse sources be arch-specific?
<Speiros> kkkkkkkkk You might be right mate.  The only way I could avoid it was have the cam off at all times on Skype.  Stupid considering it is one of the main features, but worked for the files and voip
<smiremd_phone> Bluewolf: Personally I would turn off error reporting and forget about it.
<kkkkkkkkk> Speiros, YES, stupid bug
<Speiros> lol
<kkkkkkkkk> Speiros, i turned offf video option
<Speiros> kkkkkkkkk That's what worked for me.  I didn't have any trouble from then...occasional drop out, but normally because of my contact on the other end using his phone on skype.
<Speiros> As for the USA connection, no problems at all.  I'm in Australia.  All local connections worked fine.
<Bluewolf> smiremd_phone: Uh, I see its that much of a problem. That being said I am very happy to ignore it as long as it doesn't blue screen my machine in the long run?
<kkkkkkkkk> Speiros, skype for windows or mac osx doest hava tthis issue
<Speiros> kkkkkkkkk No, that's a good point.
<smiremd_phone> Bluewolf: Suspend is a bit tricky to setup, others here can do it. They would know.
<ni391456> new to Ubuntu. I'd like to setup a dual boot on my xp and keep xp as is
<Bluewolf> smiremd_phone: So what exactly has happened here?
<Speiros> ni391456 You can put the disk in and run it alongside without having to install if you wanted to test it out.
<ni391456> or should I do VM for xp off Linux.
<wols> ni391456: depends on the programs you want to run under XP
<wols> ni391456: and what hardware (CPU, RAM) you have
<ni391456> yes I saw that. I'm such an old timer on xp and dos. never did much unix
<smiremd_phone> Bluewolf does suspend/sleep work ?
<colinshen> hi does any one know how can boot win8 and ubuntu ?
<ni391456> I only have a gig on mem on the old box
<Speiros> Goodnight folks, and thanks.
<ni391456> I hadn't done irc in years
<Bluewolf> smiremd_phone: Yeah but then it has its gifted moments every now and again where discipline is in order (That being a restart)
<minob> hello everyone, is there a robust feed reader to use with ubuntu? I'm using liferea and it jams ever so often, and hasn't launched for the past 5 minutes
<smiremd_phone> Bluewolf: Suspend is a bit tricky to setup, others here can do it. They would know.
<minob> yet
<ni391456> I have the old CPU before dual core. it runs at 3gig though
<daftykins> ni391456: XP is dead and buried, support wise - you shouldn't really run it at all
<raggg> my ssd seems hot, idling at 57C, is that normal?
<ni391456> is there an ITunes app for Ubuntu?
<smiremd_phone> ni391456: ubuntu unity requires 3d acceleration. on 1 gig ram i would not VM. so i recommend you jse a lighgweight desktop version of ubuntu like Lubuntu, and you dual boot
<daftykins> ni391456: with 1GB RAM you'd have to run something super lightweight like lubuntu or xubuntu, i doubt you'd have much RAM left for a VM after that
<ni391456> thnx
<daftykins> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<smiremd_phone> unity works on 1 gb, his problem will be 3d accel, not ram
<ni391456> thnx
<ni391456> will players sync with apple pods?
<xangua>  probably no ni391456
<ni391456> drag. that's one reason to keep xp up
<smiremd_phone> ni391456: i believe ios6 will and ios7 wont, but there should be an ios7 fix soon if not already
<Bluewolf> smiremd_phone, Okay I will have to ask again. Thanks for the time and help.\
<kupo_> oh hey guys
<smiremd_phone> ni391456: But I can confirm that ios6 will sync.
<ni391456> wellIll dual boot with the light ver then since I am running an old pc
<ni391456> thnx smiremd
<smiremd_phone> ni391456: you can just get a wifi transfer app and a diffeent music player for your ios device, and sync by just copying files
<Locke2002> Can anyone tell me the proper way to start the desktop gui in Lubuntu when I have grub set to boot into text/cli?
<nomic> startx
<nomic> if you have x installed should start the x window manager
<k1l> no. dont use startx on ubuntu
<daftykins> Locke2002: 'sudo service lightdm start' also?
<k1l> start the lightdm and then login there
<k1l> startx just messes with the filepermissions.
<ni391456> can't I run Ubuntu 14 in the demo mode to see if mypc cam run it?
<Locke2002> I've been using "sudo start lightdm" which works ok, but it gets me an openbox session with minimal configuration, the right-click menu only has Terminal and Web browser, and a few Openbox options. Not sure if that's what Lubuntu's desktop should normally be when not booting straight to terminal...
<daftykins> ni391456: you can but i guarantee you 1GB RAM isn't enough
<ni391456> k
<ni391456> is 2 gig enough?
<daftykins> ni391456: what graphics card do you have?
<k1l> Locke2002: you can select different sessions on that login enue
<k1l> Locke2002: i think lubuntu offers the lubuntu one and the pplain lxde one. or you dont have lubuntu-desktop but lxde packages installed
<ni391456> an ati that has a tv built in
<daftykins> ni391456: ah all in wonder radeon 9800 perhaps?
<ni391456> sry, I don't know the specks right off
<ni391456> sound like that one
<daftykins> check device manager if you're on it now
<ni391456> I am not on it now
<ni391456> but is is an all in one wonder vid card
<ni391456> 9800 sounds right
<daftykins> you would definitely have trouble running unity on that
<Chayce> How to grep users by their uidnumbers?
<Macer> well. i managed to syc the calendar using the lightning plugin
<Macer> but syncing the contacts seems rather impossible
<ni391456> unity?
<Locke2002> k11: Thanks. I found Lubuntu, Lubuntu Netbook, and Openbox (what I had selected). Lubuntu seems to be the one it was booting before I changed the grub file. Thanks :)
<k1l> Locke2002: np
<Somaya> through which software should i install iso image of ubuntu
<ni391456> just remover to open the iOS project to burn
<daftykins> ni391456: unity is the 3D accelerated desktop on standard ubuntu, around since 12.04
<Chayce> <Chayce> How to grep users by their uidnumbers? or how to find certain uidnumbers are unused?
<Macer> OH.. NICE.. i got it working :D
<daftykins> ni391456: it's a lot more power hungry as it requires a currently-supported graphics card etc. etc.
<Macer> used some addon
<ni391456> cool, thnx dafty
<Macer> tzpush gets the contacts
<daftykins> np :)
<Macer> lightning gets the calendar events from outlook.com
<Macer> so now thunderbird actually sync everything with outlook lol
<ni391456> yea I thought Linux would be less sys needy
<theodat_> I wish Thunderbird worked better with gmail two step authorization
<daftykins> ni391456: it can be, but times move on. xubuntu definitely cuts requirements a lot... but really less than 2GB RAM and single core CPUs are just fit for the scrap-heap in a lot of ways now
<Chayce> How to grep users by their uidnumbers?
<ni391456> how can I say good buy to xp and this old pc I hand built that has all my stuff on it .... office and such
<ni391456> I don't havs the cash to get current hardware
<daftykins> ni391456: well, XP and office 2003 are unsupported and unsafe to use online now... so that's just game over for them
<ni391456> that's why I need linux
<daftykins> ni391456: you can definitely find a lightweight Linux distribution to put on :)
<daftykins> ni391456: is it an Athlon64 did you say?
<ni391456> in vm xp would be safe
<daftykins> only if it never goes online
<ni391456> Lubuntu?
<daftykins> yeah lubuntu is the lightest of the ubuntus i think
<ni391456> naw an intell with hyper theriding
<daftykins> oh so pentium 4?
<ni391456> yes
<ni391456> I guess I can use it as wall art, hey
<daftykins> heh, i just abandoned a similar era PC with XP on my parents have. i ordered a cheap Dell for £290 (GBP) delivered, with an i5, 4GB RAM and 500GB HDD
<bertus> hey guys does anyone know how to add new wallpapers to xubuntu?
<ni391456> so all the old software is a goner?
<bertus> i cannot get my wallpapers to change
<daftykins> ni391456: which specifically? Microsoft dropped support for Windows XP and Office 2003, yes - so neither of those will get any security fixes anymore, leaving them vulnerable online
<Locke2002> ni391456: I'm using Lubuntu on my 2002 laptop with 512MB of RAM. It's ok as long as I'm careful how many browser tabs I open, lol
<ni391456> I know. but I like the idea of keeping the old stiff. I grew up in a Microsoft world doing corporate support
<bertus> any help with xubuntu?
<Beldar> bertus, New wallpapers and changing them are two different things.
<bertus> yea changing is fine
<bertus> but adding new ones cannot be done
<bertus> plz help
<smiremd_phone> ni391456: Lubuntu has no special hardware requirement, and I can see from system monitor it is using 200MB of Ram with the desktop and firefox up
<ni391456> that's helpful Lockie
<daftykins> ni391456: are you familiar with Linux live sessions?
<smiremd_phone> ni391456: By contrast Unity (ubuntu) is taking 750
<ni391456> I am on an Los iPad right now
<ni391456> old ipad
<Beldar> bertus, I use this one it is a ppa so not supported here technically, https://launchpad.net/~wallch/+archive/3+
<bertus> can i add new images to the backdrops folder? tried to copy there but did not work
<Beldar> bertus, That folder is in root I believe correct?
<xangua> bertus: you can use any image as wallpaper, you don't need to add them to a special directory
<ni391456> I have a newer pc with 4 gig and inter dual core pc
<ni391456> intel
<Beldar> Beldar, any image you right click has a set as wallpaper option.
<Beldar> lol
<Beldar> bertus, any image you right click has a set as wallpaper option.
 * Beldar needs more caffeine
<ni391456> I'm just moving over to Linux   so no not know anything
<bertus> yea bro that does not work with xubuntu
<bertus> @ beldar
<Beldar> bertus, who are you talking to and what does not work?
<Beldar> ah cool
<bertus> want to change wallpapers on xubuntu
<bertus> cannot add new ones
<bertus> tried to copy more images to the root folder - does not allow
<daftykins> ni391456: ok, well compared with Windows, you can put a Linux .ISO image onto a USB flash drive or a DVD and boot up from it, using the OS in a test session without installing it
<bng> hi all, I cannot boot into my new installation, I installed grub onto sda of a GPT drive but my bios just says "reboot and select proper boot device"
<Beldar> bertus, correct, and not needed.
<ni391456> got to go on break. thnx
<bertus> cool so how do I get it done plz?
<bng> the grub installation went fine, I left few MB free at the beginning of the drive before sda1
<Beldar> !bootinfo | bng pastebin the final text document
<ubottu> bng pastebin the final text document: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<smiremd_phone> Just like to point out that windows 7+ also has a live install on flash
<smiremd_phone> it's just stpidly hard to setup in 7
<bng> Beldar: thanks for the tip
<smiremd_phone> I had to do it once, and it took a while :-(
<Beldar> no prob bng
<daftykins> smiremd_phone: ok but that's not official
<Beldar> bertus, here is a deb link to the one I mention I use. https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/raring/wallch/
<vincenzo> in this channel there is a italian man
<bertus> ok cool thanks bro!
<smiremd_phone> daftykins: It is in 8, i dont know if it's offical in 7 or not
<Beldar> bertus, I believe there is another in the repos.
<bertus> i love xubuntu this has just been irritating me a lot!
<daftykins> smiremd_phone: i've not seen a 'try' option booting win8 media 0o
<vincenzo> yes xubuntu is most beatiful
<smiremd_phone> daftykins: It's called Windows To Go
<bertus> can i manually change wallpapers?
<bertus> like right click and say set as wallpaper - because that does not work for me
<Aaruni> need urgent help here. need the ubuntu minimal CD to work with a wi-fi connection.
<MonkeyDust> bertus  "desktop settings" or so
<daftykins> smiremd_phone: ah, Enterprise only
<bertus> yeah and then ?
<daftykins> Aaruni: for what purpose?
<Aaruni> daftykins, to install ubuntu on laptop. no ethernet connection here, but I get wifi
<Aaruni> it is important that I install using minimal CD, daftykins
<daftykins> Aaruni: why?
<zombu2> the voices tell em to
<Aaruni> daftykins, because its a thing I've never tried before
<daftykins> Aaruni: so really you're just making things more complicated for no reason?
<Beldar> bertus, My friend you have been given some answers, you have not tried one and continue to post, this is not very useful in helping you.
<Aaruni> daftykins, pretty much yeah
<p5yx> Anyone else encountered problems with installing ubuntu minimal in kvm recently?
<daftykins> Aaruni: if you really want to play with minimal image installs, do so in a VM. if you really need to set up another system, just use full media :)
<Aaruni> daftykins, already tried VM. it gets stuck after a point...
<MonkeyDust> Aaruni  first go somewhere where you have ethernet, so you have something to fall back on
<daftykins> Aaruni: we're going to need more information
<Beldar> !ask > p5yx
<ubottu> p5yx, please see my private message
<Aaruni> MonkeyDust, I have a full install media to fall back on.
<MonkeyDust> Aaruni  yes, but no ethernet
<Aaruni> MonkeyDust, why need ethernet ?
<MonkeyDust> Aaruni  because wifi doesnt work, you say
<Aaruni> daftykins, to hell with VM. for now, lets get wi-fi working with minimalCD
<smiremd_phone> ooh ... this box accepts root login over SSH ... haha!
<Slamd64> hello, I got a strange problem and can't seem to get rid off it. On every login it asks me to enter login password because I 'failed' to logout correctly, but I have logged out normally.
<bertus> the automatic wallpaper changer is not the answer
<Aaruni> MonkeyDust, wifi works in regular install. I am trying to use minimalCD
<Beldar> Aaruni, any wifi can be hacked period for one.
<Slamd64> It happens when I get to desktop. thanks in advance
<loa> i am trying to setup ssh access using keys, but my problem when i set 0770 on my home dir user, authorisation stop working
<loa> what can be a problem?
<loa> i don't want any other users to enter my home dir.
<Aaruni> Beldar, so, this is possible? or are you pointing out the venerability of the wi-fi router ?
<Nyons> Ah man, I am sad. Jon Snow will die in tonights episode :(
<Beldar> Aaruni, Just a general comment. ;)
<MonkeyDust> Nyons  wrong channel
<Nyons> oh wait
<Beldar> !ot > Nyons
<ubottu> Nyons, please see my private message
<Nyons> bloody tabs
<remuxa> how do i silence the "programs included with the Ubuntu system are free software" message in bash?
<Beldar> turn off the tv and back away slowly
<Aaruni> daftykins, MonkeyDust, so, is it possible to enable the wifi interface in minimal CD ?
<theTroy> any way to easily rip DVD by just dumping RAW output without encoding? trying handbrake but there is no option for RAW it has to encode...
<remuxa> editing /etc/motd, /var/run/motd.dynamic, and /etc/init.d/motd didn't help
<MonkeyDust> remuxa  is that the motd (message of the day)?
<compdoc> remuxa, its that the message of the day? MOTD?
<remuxa> yes, and it's annoying since it appears twice at each logon
<daftykins> Aaruni: not without a lot of unnecessary hassle
<trism> remuxa: /etc/update-motd.d/
<remuxa> so basically create a motd file in that directory, then?
<Aaruni> daftykins, or, is it possible to install from regular CD, then strip it to minimal install level, and then build back on it ?
<sig357> Hello community. What is the fastest protocol to use for transfering files via LAN network. I would like it to be mountable as well. I have been using smb and I seem to max out at 11mb/s on large files. nfs is about the same. Any ideas? Would sftp be an improvement is transfer rates? thanks
<p5yx> ubuntu minimal fails to install in kvm because it cannot install the base system. it isn't able to install the kernel. any help?
<MonkeyDust> sig357  better ask in ##networking, i guess
<sig357> Thanks for the ip!
<daftykins> Aaruni: so you can't just temporarily put this laptop beside a router cabled in?
<trism> remuxa: I was thinking look for the message there and remove it, I can't say exactly where to look because none of my systems have it
<compdoc> remuxa, there should be files already in /etc/update-motd.d
<Aaruni> daftykins, would be a hassle
<compdoc> its a directory
<Nyons> sig357: FTP
<Slamd64> it seems I have found the problem. for some unknown reason seahorse locked my home folder on login so I have to enter password. So I just checked a box to unlock at login so it seems to be solution.
<daftykins> Aaruni: sorry, i can't help those making things harder for themselves unnecessarily.
<Aaruni> and I don't know how long it will take to download, daftykins, at a 256 KBPS connection
<sig357> Nyons, thank you
<Beldar> daftykins, Or harder to get help.
<daftykins> Aaruni: if you must continue, use "ifconfig -a" to see if you have a wireless interface when booted to minimal, then look into wpa_supplicant for connecting to a network
<sig357> *Thanks for the tip* not "ip"
<remuxa> as yet i do not see the text I mentioned in any of those files
<Nyons> sig357. You said your connection max out at 11MB ??
<Nyons> Probably not a protocol issue. You ports are set at 100Mbit/s. Which means you get just over 10MBytes/s. Change you port speed to 1Gbit/s
<sig357> on large files yes.
<sig357> how do I change the port speed?
<sig357> I have a gigabit network...
<Nyons> Is your cable cat5e or cat 6?
<daftykins> Nyons: that doesn't even affect gigabit :P
<Nyons> then the devices that are connecting. Do they even have gigabit port?
<trism> remuxa: hmm is it the text in /etc/legal you are seeing?
<Nyons> yes its does. cat5 only supports max 100Mbit
<daftykins> Nyons: also incorrect.
<Nyons> you need cat5e or Cat 6
<daftykins> Nyons: no, that's only over the full 100M lengths. please don't spread FUD
<remuxa> trism: apparently it is, thank you!
<Bref> did somebody get 14.04 running using nvidia driver?`
<daftykins> Bref: i'm sure lots of people have. what's the problem?
<Nyons> what is the max speed for cat5 then?
<daftykins> Nyons: it'll still function at gigabit over shorter distances, at 100 metres it'll probably auto negotiate slower or just not be as effective
<sig357> the cables are cat 5e
<Nyons> now check the port speed
<sig357> testing with nttcp now one sec.
<smiremd_phone> Still MIGHT function, you mean. You cannot guarantee they will perform beyond rated spec.
<Bref> daftykins: this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1297630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1262068 in Ubuntu GNOME "duplicate for #1297630 nvidia-prime should support gdm also" [Medium,Triaged]
<Bref> if I install ubuntu GNOME 14.04 on my lenovo W530 and later install the nvidia driver I have a black screen
<daftykins> Bref: ah, i own a very similar laptop, that's an nvidia optimus system, you can't just install nvidia drivers. you need to look into either nvidia-prime or bumblebee
<Bref> daftykins: yes but as far as I know nvidia-prime uses lightdm which is not working with gnome
<daftykins> Bref: i see, i guess you can't use gnome then!
<Bref> daftykins: look like. I give unity a try. looks like there is no other way (always the same story after every major update )
<daftykins> Bref, in fairness optimus doesn't work well with anything :(
<Bref> daftykins: acutally I dont even want to use optimus
<Bref> dafykins: I switch to the nvidia card in bios. I need this because of the vga port (beamer, 2nd screen, you know...)
<daftykins> Bref, ah, my U36SD doesn't actually have such settings in the BIOS. but yeah, VGA port comes off the nvidia chip afaik
<efrain> hi friends
<Bref> daftykins: yeah, somehow atm it is not working with the nvidia card even when the intel chip is disabled
<sjoshi> Hello, Ubuntu software center has crashed
<sjoshi> I was trying to install shutter on Xubuntu14.04
<daftykins> sjoshi, kill it and run "sudo apt-get install shutter" via terminal instead perhaps
<dk0r_> anyone succesfully gotten their tablet-pc's integrated wacom digitizer working? The 'Tablet PC' and 'Wacom' arch-wiki's appear quite dated
<sjoshi> daftykins: First i tried that only, it didnt worked
<sjoshi> i got this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7484582/
<ratskinmahoney> bref: i'm also using a W530. happily working with a nvidia driver nvidia-331, onboard graphics disabled in bios and no fiddling other than that
<sjoshi> Few days, thunar also crashed the similar way
<daftykins> ratskinmahoney, that's nice, but every optimus system has a different implementation and BIOS so they can't really be compared
<sjoshi> Few days back*
<daftykins> sjoshi, looks like your setup is a little confused
<daftykins> sjoshi, did you recently upgrade?
<sjoshi> Fresh install Xubuntu14.04 and then normal upgrades
<someHuman> Help!
<someHuman> I get this error when trying to open VBox.
<someHuman> http://imgur.com/lkZ5osC
<ratskinmahoney> daftykins: ah fair enough, thought there might possibly be some value in detailing my bios settings, but not an area I know much about, other than that i had to fiddle a little to get it working
<sjoshi> daftykins: But i any of the case UBuntu Software Centre shouldn't been crashed
<sjoshi> be*
<sjoshi> Anyways, I have choosen to send the error report.. may be ubuntu official will see it useful
<ratskinmahoney> daftykins: wait, tis exactly the same machine. surely optimus and bios will be very similar if not identical?
<RuPeRterer> anyone run xbmc on ubuntu
<bekks> RuPeRterer: What if someone does?
<daftykins> sjoshi, not if your system is stable no, but perhaps it crashed due to a very messed up package setup on your system
<daftykins> ratskinmahoney, W530? i thought i'd read asus U36JC or similar before
<ratskinmahoney> 18:05 < Bref> if I install ubuntu GNOME 14.04 on my lenovo W530
<Geo> at bootup, when grub states 'file not found', which file is it referring to? ie, which file am I looking in, to fix?
<ratskinmahoney> (not meaning to be a pedant), just checking i hadn't missed anything
<xenocode> hy all
<someHuman> Hello!
<melow01> I accidentally typed my password into the username field when logging into Ubuntu, does Ubuntu log that failed attempt to login? Like, is my password now sitting in a text file somewhere?
<ratskinmahoney> Bref: if you want i can reboot an double-check my bios settings, as there are a couple of things to set
<someHuman> I have this error whenever I try to use VBox http://imgur.com/lkZ5osC
<someHuman> Can someone help me?
<RuPeRterer> anyone run xbmc on ubuntu
<TehNubKilla> yes
<bekks> someHuman: Restore your backup of the named xml file.
<someHuman> bekks: How?
<TehNubKilla> RuPeRterer: what do you want to know
<bekks> someHuman: By copying back that file from your backup.
<someHuman> bekks: I haven't done a backup. -_-
<bekks> someHuman: Then you can only close vbox, and delete thaht file. Afterwards, you have to add all vms again.
<someHuman> bekks: Crap! I deleted that because I lacked space earlier while trying to virtualize a client OS and server side.
<someHuman> I just reinstalled VBox from Software Centre.
<bekks> someHuman: Why did you reinstall vbox? It doesnt recreate that file magically.
<RuPeRterer> i have intel 4600
<RuPeRterer> just worried about issues
<Geo> RuPeRterer: you'll probably be better off joining #xbmc and asking there
<bekks> RuPeRterer: Do you have any issues running xbmc?
<RuPeRterer> k
<someHuman> bekks: What do I do then?
<bekks> someHuman: I told you what to do.
<someHuman> bekks: Should I remove VBox now?
<someHuman> What do you mean by vms
<bekks> someHuman: No, WHY?
<someHuman> vms?*
<bekks> someHuman: "vms" mean "virtual machines".
<someHuman> I already deleted the .xml file.
<someHuman> How do I add the vms?
<bekks> someHuman: WHY?
<someHuman> Where do I get it?
<someHuman> I remember deleting the virtualbox folder earlier because it's where the files of the virtualized machines are.
<bekks> someHuman: what are you actually doing? you are telling that you deleted that file, you reinstalled vbox, and so on. Write less, read more. did you delete that file - yes or no?
<someHuman> Yes.
<bekks> someHuman: So you deleted all virtial machines already - yes or no?
<someHuman> yes
<bekks> someHuman: Then you are fine. Start vbox and start using it.
<someHuman> Still doesn't work.
<bekks> someHuman: Define "still doesnt work".
<someHuman> Shows the same error.
<bekks> someHuman: Then you did not do what I told you to do. I told you to stop virtualbox. That means: close the gui, and stop the vbox daemon, by running "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv stop"
<bekks> Then remove that .xml file, start the daemon, start the gui.
<linuxuser_> hello everyone...
<atek> Hi guys, so apparently in ubuntu 14.04 they have increase the password complexity requirements. I am building this machine for home use for my kids. I really don't agree that a desktop OS not joined to an enterprise administration server should be telling me what passwords I cannot use. Is there a way to loosen these reqs?
<linuxuser_> somebody help me pls..
<someHuman> bekks: sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<someHuman> I already closed the VBox GUI.
<linuxuser_> i wanna install tor browser in my ubuntu 13.04.. but it says some error...
<linuxuser_> please help me friends
<bekks> someHuman: So you install virtualbox from the ubuntu repos, I guess?
<someHuman> bekks: Yup.
<bekks> linuxuser_: First upgrade to a supported release, then ask again.
<bekks> !raring | linuxuser_
<ubottu> linuxuser_: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<linuxuser_> i've upgraded it bro.. bekks...
<bekks> someHuman: I strongly suggest to install the latest official virtualbox version from the official website.
<someHuman> bekks: Ok.
<linuxuser_> bekks.. i've upgraded my ubuntu.. but still it says some error..
<bekks> linuxuser_: you did not, since you said: "i wanna install tor browser in my ubuntu 13.04". I am not your "bro".
<atek> anyone on the password complexity question?
<linuxuser_> sorry sir bekks
<bekks> linuxuser_: Pastebin "lsb_release -a" and the specific error you get please. "some error" is nothing we can help you with.
<linuxuser_> i will tell that error
<bekks> linuxuser_: Pastebin it.
<bekks> !pastebin | linuxuser_
<ubottu> linuxuser_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<linuxuser_> pastebin??
<bekks> linuxuser_: And pastebin "lsb_release -a" before.
<linuxuser_> Reading package lists... Done
<linuxuser_> Building dependency tree
<linuxuser_> Reading state information... Done
<linuxuser_> E: Unable to locate package tor-browser
<bekks> linuxuser_: STOP spamming the channel.
<linuxuser_> its the error sir
<bekks> linuxuser_: USE a pastebin. Thank you.
<linuxuser_> ok sir
<bekks> linuxuser_: And put the output of "lsb_release -a" in a pastebin. As I ask you three times now.
<MonkeyDust> !info tor-browser
<ubottu> Package tor-browser does not exist in trusty
<linuxuser_> No LSB modules are available.
<linuxuser_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<linuxuser_> Description:	Ubuntu 13.04
<linuxuser_> Release:	13.04
<linuxuser_> Codename:	raring
<atek> Uhm... I just want to give my kids simple passwords... can anyone help?
<linuxuser_> lsb_release sir
<unopaste> linuxuser_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Beldar> linuxuser_, Do not use terms like bro or sir, this is a worldwide channel, that is inappropriate.
<k1l> !eol | linuxuser_
<xangua> linuxuser_: please upgrade to a supported ubuntu release
<ubottu> linuxuser_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bekks> linuxuser_: Ok, I set you onto ignore since you obviously just want to spam this channel. Good luck.
<MonkeyDust> linuxuser_  you're looking for something that does not exist, in a release that's no longer supported
<linuxuser_> pls some body help me
<xangua> atek: just add users via terminal https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto#Command-line
<linuxuser_> fuck you asshole .. bekks
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | linuxuser_
<ubottu> linuxuser_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Pessimist> atek: sudo passwd <username> :)
<bazhang> linuxuser_, thats NEVER acceptable here
<linuxuser_> which is not acceptable bazhang
<atek> Ahh thanks xangua and Pessimist
<bazhang> swearing at others linuxuser_
<Beldar> atek, Can you be more detailed?
<linuxuser_> i'm sorry bazhang
<bazhang> linuxuser_, your system is end of life, upgrade to a supported version
<linuxuser_> that guy blamed me so only
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades <----- linuxuser_
<Pessimist> atek: I think in system settings there is a seperate section for user accounts and you should be able to do everything from there (create new ones, change passwords)
<linuxuser_> end of version means>...
<bazhang> read that link
<k1l> linuxuser_: not a single security update for you.
<MonkeyDust> linuxuser_  your ubuntu is dead, no longer supported
<atek> Beldar When attempting to use the UI for user accounts by default they are disabled after creation. When attempting to enable by setting the passwords the UI states "Not good enough" in regards to the password strength
<linuxuser_> what i've to do
<bazhang> linuxuser_, I told you
<linuxuser_> i've to upgrade bazhang??
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades  <---- linuxuser_
<bazhang> linuxuser_, read that link and upgrade
<Beldar> atek, Ah, well we are not going to tel you how to bypass "Not good enough" You giving them admin accounts?
<linuxuser_> i'm a new user mr.bazhang so only lot of confusion
<bazhang> linuxuser_, so read the link
<atek> Beldar, no they are not getting admin accounts, I have the admin account. I find it odd that a desktop distro for personal use does not allow a bypass of password complexity. I work as a network admin (windows), enterprise/business is the only place that should be required and is determined by legal compliance requirements or if not applicable Owners choice
<Beldar> atek, Nice rhetoric, however an opinion.
<Beldar> honestly kids can probably remember a password better than an adult by a certain age
<soultitanium> just tape it to the monitor ;)
<soultitanium> that's what everyone does at work
<atek> Hahaha, well I don't want the kids accessing each others accounts
<bah_> are there any alternatives to nano and vim for edit files in terminal ?
<bazhang> !find stickynotes
<ubottu> File stickynotes found in gnome-applets, gnome-applets-data, gnome-applets-dbg
<Pessimist> bah_: http://xkcd.com/378/
<atek> Beldar, please explain how my retort in regards to complexity is rhetoric as you say? Is linux not about choice? therefore am I not free to choose the complexity requirements of my own machine?
<Beldar> Pessimist, That is considered spam here.
<ratskinmahoney> atek: it can be bypassed, it just shouldn't be, I think is the advice.
<heliosmartinez>      Password characters should be a combination of alphanumeric characters. Alphanumeric characters consist of letters, numbers, punctuation marks, mathematical and other conventional symbols. See implementation below for the exact characters referred to.
<heliosmartinez>     For change password functionality, if possible, keep a history of old passwords hashes used. You should not store the actual passwords to protect against brute forcing if the database file is compromised. In this way, the user cannot change to a password that was used a couple of months back.
<atek> ratskinmahoney I understand that but please understand this is not a critical machine
<Pessimist> atek: just use sudo passwd <username> then
<Pessimist> o wait, it checks for complexity too (man passwd)
<ratskinmahoney> atek: fair. I think it checks, Pessimist, but does not enforce
<bah_> Pessimist, yes I know there are a lot of editors and I use gedit.  my question is if there are any alternatives to vim and nano edit files from the terminal/shell
<ratskinmahoney> at any rate running passwd as root allows me to set a users password to whatever i want
<atek> sudo passwd <username> was successful
<someHuman> bekks: I am trying to install the downloaded VBox from the Oracle, but software centers says the former VBox still exists or at least a package.
<bekks> someHuman: So uninstall the formerly installed vbox packages.
<atek> Thank you all for the assistance and letting me express my opinion
<someHuman> bekks: I already un-installed VBox earlier, probably there's a package that stands on it's own somewhere.
<someHuman> What terminal command can I use to search my system for potential VBox files?
<bekks> someHuman: dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<Pessimist> bah_: a ton: emacs, vi, ed, etc
<ice9> how to direct an application audio output to headphones while the speakers are working too?
<someHuman> bekks: http://imgur.com/3vvbCG8
<bekks> someHuman: As you can clearly see, you did NOT uninstall vbox.
<someHuman> bekks: I thought I did, sorry am a noob.
<someHuman> bekks: How do I remove those?
<bekks> someHuman: Using the software center.
<Beldar> ratskinmahoney, Ubuntu is designed to not have a root password using one is not a good idea.
<ahadoop> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and NVIDIA fail (again)?!
<bekks> ahadoop: Define "fail".
<Beldar> !details >ahadoop
<ubottu> ahadoop, please see my private message
<Pessimist> someHuman: sudo apt-get remove <package 1> <package 2> ... <package n>
<ahadoop> bekks: cannot install nvidia driver on my w530. black screen
<bah_> Pessimist,  ed is totally outdated, but emacs, can you run that one in terminal ? I use zsh as a bash replacement
<Pessimist> bah_: yep
<ahadoop> Did somebody succeed in installing 14.04 with working nvidia drivers?
<nith1210> ahadoop: I'm running 14.04 with nvidia drivers right now. GTX 570.
<k1l> ahadoop: i bet there is at least one :)
<Beldar> ahadoop, This is not a polling channel stop and address your actual issue, and name the graphic card.
<Beldar> ah cool you have now
<ratskinmahoney> Beldar: yes, I know. I think the advice given was clear enough that this is possible, rather than advised. (in light of preceding conversation)
<bah_> Pessimist, i can't find any info about emacs, only vim and nano.  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/nano-vs-vim-terminal-text-editors-compared/
<ratskinmahoney> ahadoop: disable onboard graphics and graphics switching in bios. this works on my W530
<ahadoop> Beldar: I have a Lenovo W530 with an Intel chip and Nvidia K2000M. Running ubuntu 13.10 using nvidia drivers (proprietary) worked without problems (I need the Nvidia chip because my external VGA is wired to this card!). If I try to install 14.04 I can not even boot into the installer. I just get a black screen. everything works if I dsiable the card in the bios.
<Beldar> ratskinmahoney, It does no good to feed a person bent on just breaking basic protection, they claim to be a windows admin, let them figure it out, don't just feed you ego.
<Beldar> your*
<ahadoop> ratskinmahoney: An how do you use your laptop in a presentation on a beamer with your VGA port wired to the Nvidia chip=
<ratskinmahoney> Beldar: apologies. Point taken.
<Pessimist> ratskinmahoney: heh, your guess is correct
<nith1210> ahadoop: Have you tried nomodeset when opening up the installer?
<bekks> ahadoop: "cannot install driver" and "black screen" are pretty contrary. Cant you install the driver and you get a error message - or can you install the driver and get a black screen on next reboot?
<ratskinmahoney> ahadoop: i avoid using nvidia settings and use xrandr commands to change an y display settings. i don't know if that is 'advisable' but it works with no significant problems.
<ahadoop> bekks: I can not install the driver when my NVIDIa card is set in the bios. I can install the driver when I enable both graphics in the bios. but when I restart after installing the driver the screen turns black again
<bekks> ahadoop: So which nvidia chipset very exactly do you have?
<ahadoop> bekks: quadro K2000M
<melow01> I accidentally typed my password into the username field when logging into Ubuntu, does Ubuntu log that failed attempt to login? Like, is my password now sitting in a text file somewhere?
<bekks> ahadoop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073224
<oeoe> could someone help me with my issues in dmesg????
<oeoe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7484847/
<bekks> oeoe: That depends on the issues.
<bekks> oeoe: Pastebin "dmesg" please, not some useless stripped down excerpt.
<oeoe> ok sorry
<ahadoop> bekks: thanks, but thats quite old. Everything worked fine in 13.04.
<Debolaz> melow01: This is a good reason why you should have 1 password per site, so when stuff like that happens, you only need to change it that one place.
<oeoe> bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/7484864/
<Beldar> Debolaz, How is that even relative?
<melow01> Debolaz, ok but is my password now sitting in a log file somewhere in Ubuntu?
<Kabraxis> Hey there
<Beldar> melow01, Change the password with passwd in the terminal
<Kabraxis> Does anyone have a good tutorial on removing ecryptfs from home/ubuntu 14.04 altogether?
<Kabraxis> or make it less agressive?
<guille> Buenas
<guille> HOLAAA
<Jordan_U> Kabraxis: What do you mean by "less aggressive"?
<melow01> Beldar, thanks, but is my password now sitting in a log file somewhere in Ubuntu?
<Kabraxis> It locke everything whenever I do something, even when I open Nautilus
<Kabraxis> locks*
<_Tristan> I get an error when I do "wget -O - {ur} | dpkg -i -" does anybody know the correct way to install a deb from a url from the command line?
<oeoe> bekks what do you think about the dmesg errors??
<Beldar> melow01, Not sure, I would just change it and call it a day if you are worried.
<melow01> Beldar, ok thanks
<someHuman> bekks: What the heck?!
<enp> greetings
<someHuman> bekks: Still get the same error.
<someHuman> enp: Hey there!
<bekks> someHuman: Thats expected. Since you did not remove the broken xml file yet.
<caelian2> gey guys, d oyou think that serving a mirror with lighttpd is a good idea? Will lighttpd be able to handle it?
<bekks> caelian2: If you have a box powerful enough of handling the traffic, why dont you use a real webserver? :)
<nith1210> ahadoop: Have you tried nomodeset when opening up the installer?
<Beldar> _Tristan, Are you sure what your installing is not in the repos?
<caelian2> bekks: good idea
<_Tristan> yes
<ahadoop> nith1210: no, I did not try this. But when I start with NVIDIA Optimus selected in the Bios I can install the driver. But after the restart I have a black screen.
<caelian2> bekks: mainly because I already have set up lighttpd for my WP-blog :|
<Beldar> _Tristan, use nicks here please.
<caelian2> but ok, gonna set up nginx
<bekks> caelian2: I'd just use apache.
<_Tristan> _Beldar: Sorry
<oeoe> bekks: have you check my problem??
<_Tristan> oops
<caelian2> bekks: hahaha, that was a joke, right? :P machine may be powerful, but that's not a reason why I'd just waste resources by running apache on it :P
<nith1210> ahadoop: So lets make sure we're on the same page. The installer would not work with your nvidia card enabled. You disabled it and used the onboard intel card to install ubuntu
<bekks> oeoe: You have a BIOS which has a broken ACPI implementation.
<bekks> caelian2: No, it wasnt a joke,.
<nith1210> ahadoop: then you installed the nvidia drivers after the fact, reenabled the card, and you're getting a black screen?
<oeoe> bekks: and how could I fix it???
<bekks> oeoe: By upgrading your BIOS.
<ahadoop> nith1210: yes, but I did not swithc to the intel card, instead I switched to the nvidia optimus option. otherwise it will not work because there will be not active nvidia card anyway.
<Beldar> _Tristan, I do see some old links on the web about this, seems possible, but the general consensus I see is use a ubuntu installer since it's a deb. here is one, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1172780
<_Tristan> Beldar: Thank you
<Beldar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/51854/is-it-possible-to-install-a-deb-from-a-url   another _Tristan
<nith1210> ahadoop: You mean after installing the nvidia drivers, you've not yet booted without the nvidia card enabled?
<Beldar> _Tristan no problem hope one works. ;)
<oeoe> bekks: and I have another problem as you can see too in my dmesg it detects me that I have 3 HDMI outputs, but I only have one. I paste you also the outputs of aplay -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/7484963/
<ratskinmahoney> ahadoop: have you tried switching to discrete graphics and optimus off?
<nith1210> ahadoop: Please describe what you see on your screen before the screen goes black.
<_Tristan> Beldar: Got it from the second one, turns out mktemp is the way to go. Thanks again.
<bekks> oeoe: You have to fix that broken BIOS first.
<nith1210> ahadoop: as in, from the point you hit the power button, to the point darkness takes your display.
<ahadoop> ratskinmahoney: no option. I need the vga port for a second screen (beamer)
<oeoe> bekks: ok thanks!!
<Beldar> _Tristan, Ah, yeah that one had more possibilities, cool, enjoy.
<ahadoop> nith1210: boot from usb stick with 14.04 with nvidia on: black screen when it should start with the "loading dots" thing of the ubuntu splash screen. with intel on: no problem. with nvidia optimus on: no problem (it uses the intel card).
<ACCBiggz> Trouble with Steam. Will not launch game. A ldd run shows "libsteam_api.so => not found" - Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7483922/
<nith1210> ahadoop: "From usb stick"; an installer?
<ratskinmahoney> ahadoop: the nvidia card is th discrete graphics card, optimus is the graphics card switching stuff. i have discrete graphics and optimus off. in this way i am using the nvidia card only
<ahadoop> nith1210: a bootable usb stick with ubuntu 14.04.
<someHuman> bekks: I went into installed tabs of software center and removed all of the virtualbox results.
<ahadoop> ratskinmahoney: with the discrete graphics on I see a black screen when the splash screen of ubuntu should be
<someHuman> It should remove all of vbox files in my system.
<bekks> someHuman: It will NOT remove any personal files. Never.
<someHuman> Argh, where is that?! :(
<bekks> someHuman: Thats why I told you what to do, which you havent followed until now.
<dw1> someHuman: remove != purge
<bekks> someHuman: The error message clearly tells you.
<bekks> dw1: and purge will never remove personal files, too.
<dw1> remove / purge != hammer
<nith1210> ahadoop: have you installed bumblebee?
<Debolaz> Is it possible to enable bluetooth keyboards during the LUKS (Ie, full disk encryption) password prompt?
<someHuman> bekks: Done it! Thanks!
<nith1210> ahadoop: also, have you read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_Optimus; notibly the section under "GNU/Linux support"
<ratskinmahoney> ahadoop: ok. i get a terminal style splash screen rather than the normal one, and then greeter opens normally. Trying to remember what else i might have done when setting up.
<nullbyte_> does ubuntu 14.04 haves basic video driver option for installation
<wols> yes
<nullbyte_> wols: how
<Geo> if grub tells me 'no such device' and lists a UUID, what file would that be coming from?
<wols> Geo: your grub.cfg
<wols> nullbyte_: do you have a specific question?
<qstrahl> I'm having problems with Mplayer; when I open a file, it says "playing" but never starts actually playing. I can move around in the file, stop and start, but it never plays. Halp?
<Geo> and where is that located?
<nullbyte_> when i trying to start installation from ubuntu 14.04 cd on boot, i got silver sreen who freezes with mouse cursor
<wols> Geo: you do not edit it directly
<wols> !fixmbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nullbyte_> and it loads nothing
<nullbyte_> exactly moment with nouveau loading driver
<wols> Geo: the important command is "update-grub" which can fix this
<Geo> so what file am I editing to change that old UUID then?
<nullbyte_> with GUI setup installation, how to start video basic setup installation?
<Jay_> hey, i did sudo apt-get install xfce4 and i didnt get it booting into XFCE4
<nullbyte_> video basic driver
<nullbyte_> wols..
<Geo> what is grub-update pulling from
<wols> Geo: you do not editing anything
<Geo> wols: I need to edit something. grub is trying to load a drive that is no longer there. How do I tell it that it is no lnoger there?
<moza> nullbyte_, did you check the compatibility of your machine (screen, motherboard etc.) with ubuntu ?
<psusi> Geo, run sudo update-grub
<nullbyte_> moza yes
<moza> nullbyte_, normally it works automatically (the video drivers)
<Geo> psusi, I've done that already
<Geo> I'm trying to ask what that is looking at, when it updates grub
<Geo> because its looking at something that is no longer there
<psusi> Geo, it looks at your drives
<moza> but sometimes it's required to install or do something extra, and often the instructions are given by model of your hardware
<moza> -_-
<Geo> does running grub-update from a live cd cause issues?
<wols> Geo: no you don't. you need to boot from a livecd or similar and and follow the factoid and in the end run update-grub
<psusi> Geo, it would have no effect
<wols> Geo: not if you do it right. which is why ubottu told you what to do
<wols> psusi: it has an effect
<psusi> unless you mean from a live cd while chrooted into your hd
<Geo> wols: have you read that link? it certainly does not say what to do
<Geo> its very informative about grub, but doesn't tell me what to do
<psusi> Geo, what exactly is the problem again?
<Geo> swapping out drives, on reboot grub errors, and says it was looking for a UUID of an old HD
<Geo> I just ran update-grub again, from the live cd, non-chroot'd
<Geo> is that what you meant? or should I chroot?
<whoever> Geo: then you need to ssh in or get in to grub and edit the uuid to fix, that error
<Geo> whoever: and I'm being told by the others that that is not possible.
<wols> you chroot into your ubuntu installation and run update-grub there, yes
<wols> you can edit grub from the grub menu and boot once and then run update-grub too. you cannot ssh in since the ubuntu installation isn't booting obviously
<whoever> Geo: it is if you had a boot drive or any drive die that booted via uuid and you just changed the drive and tried to boot , the fstab still has the entry of the old uuid
<psusi> Geo, running it from the live cd does nothing since grub is not installed there.. you have to run it from the hd... if you can't boot from the hd, then you can simulate it by chrooting into the hd from the livecd
<Geo> yes, doing that now, thanks
<whoever> Geo: what wols is saying is that will fix where grub is looking for the boot image
<ripthejacker> Hi guys
<TehNubKilla> gi huys
<ripthejacker> Everytime I open nautilus, I can see the hidden files.
<TehNubKilla> and thats a bad thing?
<ripthejacker> even if I turn off 'show hidden files' the next time I open my home dir, it's still visible.
<TehNubKilla> did you reboot?
<ripthejacker> TehNubKilla: it's not bad, but it's not what I want
<ripthejacker> TehNubKilla: reboot after?
<nith1210> ripthejacker: Does "CTRL+H" toggle them on you?
<ripthejacker> nith1210: yes.
<ripthejacker> nith1210: it's hidden temporarily, but If I open a new session of nautilus, it's still visible.
<Yelu> ripthejacker, did you make it permanent via Nautilus menu "Edit" => "Preferences" => "Views" tab?
<linuxuser_> hi
<ripthejacker> Yelu: :| , sorry for being a noob.
<ripthejacker> Yelu: never knew such an option existed
<ripthejacker> Yelu: thanks it worked.
<Yelu> ripthejacker, aren't we all?
<Jordan_U> Geo: What exactly happens when you try to boot?
<Bashing-om> linuxuser_: Hello !
<ripthejacker> pretty sure I didn't toggle that option.
<linuxuser_> hi bash
<Geo> Jordan_U: varying things, depending on what i've done
<Geo> I believe where i'm at now is that it just doesn't boot at all
<Geo> hangs after 'boot from cd' option, (there is none in the drive) so it just sits there
<Jordan_U> Geo: It sounds like you just need to run grub-install properly.
<linuxuser_> hi Bashing-om
<Jordan_U> Geo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<Bashing-om> linuxuser_: What's up ? Support ?
<Jordan_U> Geo: But the results from boot info script might be enlightening as well.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Geo
<ubottu> Geo: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<linuxuser_> Bashing will u come for pvt chat pls??
<Bashing-om> linuxuser_: Better in channel, - peer review !
<Geo> ok Jordan_U, sorry
<Geo> what I get (looking at the screen)
<Geo> error: no such device: <<UUID>>
<Geo> and then the grub_rescue prompt
<Geo> thats actually where i'm at right now
<Geo> that UUID is a drive that was removed
<Geo> but formerly held the boot partition on it
<wols> Jordan_U: it's not grub-install which updates the grub.cfg. one needs update-grub for that
<meek_geek> the issue is i can download .epub from en.flossmanuals.net and they work great but .epub my friend just sent me and the i created are .epub but not only linux distro but my android phone is treating them as Archives wtf ?
<Jordan_U> wols: And it's not the grub.cfg that's Geo's problem. If they're at a grub rescue shell then grub wasn't able to find its /boot/grub/ to be able to read the grub.cfg in the first place.
<Jordan_U> Geo: So grub's core.img is still configured to look for its /boot/grub/ on the old drive. Re-running grub-install (properly) is the way to fix this.
<Geo> Jordan_U, when using a raid, should the boot partition (raid 1) be listed as a linux partition, or raid partition in fdisk?
<Geo> and I mean bootable partition, not /boot
<Jordan_U> Geo: What do you mean by bootable?
<Geo> The drive that boots the machine
<Geo> does grub look/care at the type in fdisk?
<Jordan_U> Geo: But you were talking about partitions. BIOSs boot from drives, not partitions. My guess is you're thinking of the "active flag", which grub indeed does not care about (and neither does your BIOS unless it's buggy).
<Geo> thanks
<Jordan_U> Geo: You're welcome.
<delt> Hello
<delt>   Could not find GLEW library files
<delt> GLEW is in fact installed.... 14.04
<Geo> on a slightly different topic, if a partition doesn't end on a cylinder boundary, does that matter?
<MonkeyDust> !find glew
<ubottu> Found: libglew-dbg, libglew-dev, libglew1.10, libglewmx-dbg, libglewmx-dev
<Jordan_U> Geo: No, "cylinders" don't actually exist in modern drives.
<Geo> thanks
<delt> -- GLEW include files found at /usr/local/include
<delt> CMake Error at src/CMakeLists.txt:259 (message): Could not find GLEW library files
<Geo> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done   <-- would it make sense i need to make mount points first to mount each of those dirs to?
<Geo> oh, nm
<Geo> I see where its going
<Geo> is grub-install --re-check /dev/md0 valid here? or should I choose one of the physical disks (sdf, in this case)
<Geo> this may be where I went awry last time
<soultitanium> Hi - I have a program installed on two boxes - one is running something like ubuntu 8 and the other is running 14.04.  When I look at top, the process using around 80% of the processor and the other using 110% on 14.04.  Anyone have any suggestions as to what's going on?
<soultitanium> hardware is the same
<Geo> OR if i read the next line
<Geo> sorry again
<Beldar> soultitanium, ubuntu 8 is eol, what is the program?
<Beldar> ubuntu 8 is nlot relevant nor supported
<Beldar> not*
<OerHeks> i think he uses unity 8 ?
<scarecrow54689> wow. my first IRC chat
<principe> test
<soultitanium> Beldar, whether it's supported is one thing, but why is it running so much faster?
<Beldar> OerHeks, Ah, could be.
<Beldar> soultitanium, I asked you a question, answering with one does not help.
<OerHeks> 110% cpu power is not bad, if you have a 8-core ( 800% max)
<scarecrow54689> how can I get a log of the previous chats?
<soultitanium> Beldar, btw, it's a previous install that was used 4 years ago - I'm resurrecting these boxes and making sure that the new ubuntu will do what it needs to do so I can phase out the old boxes, but it would be really nice to know why the old version is running the program so much more effeciently
<Beldar> soultitanium, WHAT IS THE PROGRAM< lol.
<OerHeks> scarecrow54689, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<paradoxajd> hello
<MonkeyDust> soultitanium  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<soultitanium> Beldar, it's a custom in-house program for processing images from a camera
<paradoxajd> which is channel for arch linux ?
<Geo> Jordan_U ok, is there anything else I should check outside that FAQ before I reboot? anyway to verify things?
<OerHeks> !alis | paradoxajd
<ubottu> paradoxajd: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<paradoxajd> !alis | arch
<ubottu> arch: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<scarecrow54689> Thank you @OerHeks
<Beldar> soultitanium, Thanks technically 3rd party stuff is not supported here, however if you can give the right details you may get help here.
<delt> yesssss, got it to at least start compiling... :D
<soultitanium> Beldar, I guess my question is whether an old version of ubuntu should run software any faster, or am I looking at some configuration issue somewhere
<soultitanium> Beldar, would 14 be that much more slow than 8?
<Geo> Jordan_U, after following that FAQ, I am back to the grub rescue prompt, asking for the old UUID
<Geo> rather, saying no such device (old UUID)
<Beldar> soultitanium, that would be an opinion. We don;t suggest eol's here.
<k1l> soultitanium: you dont have a choice since ubuntu 8.04 is out of support
<hgyufyc>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER hony gplpgednimoe
<KGM70> scarecrow54689, just do /join #archlinux in the server textbox
<scarecrow54689> #archlinux
<scarecrow54689> Oops
<KGM70> the server , not the chat
<soultitanium> beldar, my goal is to get rid of version 8, but I'm trying to figure out why an application would run so much better on the old version.  Obviously I wouldn't want to stay on an eol os
<hgyufyc> #aircrack-ng
<MonkeyDust> soultitanium  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Beldar> soultitanium, Sure, this is beyond my help most likely, and the channels without any real details.
<soultitanium> ok, lemme check in offtopic and see if anyone's got any ideas there.  thanks!
<wideyes> howdy y'all! Anyone available to give me some help on the 'nice' command and setting user limits with /etc/security/limits.conf?
<k1l> soultitanium: strip the modern ubuntu down. like disable services you dont need.
<ratskinmahoney> k1l: that shouldn't affect the cpu requirement of the application itself
<hgyufyc> I registered my neckname on freenode long ago i geuss 2 months ago  but when i use it i still can't access chanels like aircrack-ng WHY ???
<soultitanium> ratskinmahoney, that's what I was thining - it's already got the bare minimum installed..
<k1l> ratskinmahoney: well yes. that is right. but with new ubuntu versions there are new program versions. so you should see why the program uses more ressource
<Beldar> hgyufyc, ask #freenode
<k1l> hgyufyc: you need to login. not register every time. please see #freenode on issue with that
<Geo> hgyufyc: a) this isnt the place to ask that type of question and b) you typed your msg command in here, instead of actually messaging NICKSERV, so we all now know your password.
<smiremd_phone> How do I integrate Ubuntu's mail client with gmail? When I click mail to an address, I want it open that in gmail.
<duckchat> smiremd_phone: which email client, thunderbird?
<smiremd_phone> duckchat: I will accept any that work.
<wideyes> anyone have any help for configuring /etc/security/limits.conf?
<smiremd_phone> soultitanium: Are you sure the old machine has sufficient hardware? Ubuntu mow needs 3d graphics acceleration. Did you try a lighter DE Ubuntu spin, like Lubuntu?
<duckchat> smiremd_phone: click email to?  are you talking about within nautilus?  file?
<KGM70> smiremd_phone, using thunderbird won't open in gmail but it will fetch your emails from gmail and display them in thunderbird
<Jordan_U> Geo: The device argument to grub-install specifies wehre grub's boot sector should be installed. Since your BIOS needs to load this boot sector, it needs to be in the MBR of a physical drive (your BIOS doesn't know anything about /dev/md0). So "grub-install /dev/sdX && grub-install /dev/sdY" where sdX is the first drive, and sdY the second.
<smiremd_phone> duckchat: For example, I click 'send document as email' from libreoffice. It opens tne regular ubuntu email client. I would like to replace thay behaviour with opening gmail.
<Geo> Jordan_U: yep, did it just like th
<Geo> at
<Geo> but still have the same error, 'no such device <<old UUID>>'
<Jordan_U> Geo: Please pastebin the exact grub-install commands you ran and their output.
<guest-P9Rzse> i
<guest-P9Rzse> oi
<duckchat> give me a min
<guest-P9Rzse> o
<guest-P9Rzse> oi
<guest-P9Rzse> oii
<guest-P9Rzse> oii
<guest-P9Rzse> maconha g10 2 real
<Geo> I don't suppose you'll believe me if I say I followed that FAQ exactly, and no errors came up? :)
<Geo> grub-install --re-check for each drive reported normal
<smiremd_phone> KGM70: I woukd like to replace the default functionality when clicking a mail link, to change it from opening ubuntu's default mail client, to opening gmail
<Jordan_U> Geo: I'd like to see the full commands and full output.
<KGM70> smiremd_phone, whynot just bookmark gmail in your browser
<duckchat> smiremd_phone: open gmail??  in the browser?
<smiremd_phone> kgm70 duckchat Because that button will automatically fill in the email address for me, which opening the browser will not do
<smiremd_phone> KGM70: sorry I meant that for you as well but forgot to upcase your nick
<KGM70> smiremd_phone, what button?
<omar_> Hi all.
<duckchat> smiremd_phone: I use Thunderbird as the default mail client.  configure thunderbird to use a gmail account and you should be good to go.
<xenolyse> I don't have an option for twinview in my Nvidia X server settings. I've tried 331, 334 and 337 version of the drivers. Any suggestions on how I can enable twinview?
<smiremd_phone> KGM70: any of the mail buttons in any bundled ubuntu application: firefox, libreoffice etc. They all open the default mail client. I woild like to change fhe default mail client to gmail.
<KGM70> duckchat, he wants to open the actual gmail as in a browser
<omar_> I have just install kubuntu-desktop, and then decided to remove it and go back to Unity, but the windows and menus still seem kde-like. What can I do to fully retrieve my previous desktop?
<Beldar> smiremd_phone, gmail is on the web, it is not an app.
<smiremd_phone> duckchat: That does not have the same functionality as gmail in the browser.
<duckchat> KGM70: I kinda thought that.
<ratskinmahoney> smiremd_phone: gnome-gmail is an option http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2130203
<Jordan_U> Geo: The RESULTS.txt from boot info script would be useful as well.
<smiremd_phone> ratskinmahoney: Thanks. Looking at it.
<smiremd_phone> Beldar: From the users point of view, there is not reallt a difference these days.
<duckchat> KGM70: I haven't used a browser for email in ages.  i use email client built into OS.
<Beldar> smiremd_phone, Really who are these users, and do they have any touch with reality. ;)
<Kabraxis> Hey people, a really quick one
<smiremd_phone> ratskinmahoney: That does EXACTLY what I wanted, thank you. It replaces the mail client with gmail and copies the to/from fields over.
<Kabraxis> So I'm removing ecryptfs
<BartDude> Hi, guys. Is there anything private in any of these logs or are they safe to share with others --> dmesg, daemon, and syslog?
<Kabraxis> does $PRIVATE means I need to replace that word with my own folder name?
<KGM70> duckchat, yup, as in thunderbird , no need to open the browser.
<Jordan_U> omar_: Change what session you use at the login screen. "sudo apt-get autoremove" might also remove all of the other packages that were installed by kubuntu-desktop (which is just a metapackage), but it might also remove other thing you still want, so read the list of packages carefully before continuing. (Or just be prepared to re-install things when you find they're gone, which isn't particularly difficult).
<ratskinmahoney> smirmemd_phone: cool. might try it myself
<Kabraxis> I mean, should "$ chmod 700 $PRIVATE" becomes " $ chmod 700 $KABRAXIS" or should i leave it as original?
<omar_> Jordan_U, I already removed kubuntu-desktop, so what else should I auto-remove?
<smiremd_phone> duckchat: For usm we switched to gmail as it had additional features, we are using it in place of a groupware server and document management system
<Jordan_U> omar_: Literally just run "sudo apt-get autoremove". It removes all packages that were installed as dependencies of something else (rather than directly), but whose "something else" has since been removed.
<BartDude> Hi, guys. Is there anything private in any of these logs or are they safe to share with others --> dmesg, daemon, and syslog?
<noiro_> why after years is ubuntu still unable to play DVD's?
<smiremd_phone> noiro_: it does if you load the 'illegal' modules that the us govt doesnt allow
<Beldar> noiro_, ubnuntu plays dvd's has for a long time.
<ratskinmahoney> Kabraxis: in what context? $PRIVATE is a variable, so you wouldn't just change the variable name, but you might need to assign it a value
<noiro_> Where can I get a player which will play DVDs?
<k1l> !dvd | noiro_
<ubottu> noiro_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omar_> Jordan_U, Just did it. It only remove one package which has nothing to do with my issue. :\
<Kabraxis> ratskinmahoney: I'm trying to remove ecryptfs, so it's about the chmod
<Geo> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485343/
<Beldar> noiro_, Not unlike other major OS, you need codecs on occasion.
<Jordan_U> omar_: Did you understand what I said about chosing a session at the login screen?
<Geo> I hope you trust me that I followed the FAQ and mounted/chroot'd the filesystem
<Geo> I included the fdisk of the two drives in question as well
<ratskinmahoney> Kabraxis: if this is a command that you are supposed to be entering into the terminal then 'echo $PRIVATE' will tell you if $PRIVATE has a value
<omar_> Jordan_U, Yes
<Kabraxis> Oh, i see. Thanks
<Geo> Jordan_U: those two disks are intended to be in a mdadm raid 1 when this is all said and done
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Geo
<ubottu> Geo: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<smiremd_phone> ratskinmahoney: Testing gnome-gmail now, it's in the Trusty repo.
<BartDude> Someone PLEASE answer me.
<Beldar> !patience > BartDude
<ubottu> BartDude, please see my private message
<BartDude> Beldar: :O
<smiremd_phone> ratskinmahoney: Again thanks. Works
<random-spam6> anybody know how to get rid of the "type to search" thing in gnome
<Beldar> BartDude, in nautilus? a little context helps.
<the_drow> Are there up to date graphviz binaries for 14.04?
<BartDude> Beldar: You need to tell me what nautilus is. :P
<the_drow> I need 2.38 and I have 2.36
<BartDude> Beldar: A clean Ubuntu installation if that helps.
<Beldar> BartDude, Home in ubuntu
<Beldar> random-spam6, in nautilus? a little context helps.
<Beldar> BartDude, I meant that to ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Beldar> my mistake
<Geo> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485366
<smiremd_phone> BartDude: Naultilus is the file manager. What Ubuntu calls 'windows explorer' or 'apple finder'.
<BartDude> Beldar: Does that help you? :)
<BartDude> smiremd_phone: Yeah, I guess that's it then.
<BartDude> I haven't changed anything.
<Beldar> BartDude, I can clearly say if your concerns are valid in this context is all, if it were me I would just look what's there.
<Geo> Jordan_U: you'll only be intersted in /sda and /sdb; sda is still blank so its not surprsing it doesnt see anything as 'mountable' there
<Jordan_U> Geo: grub-install /dev/sdc
<BartDude> Beldar: Look what's inside the logs?
<Beldar> BartDude, Yeah.
<BartDude> Alien language to me.
<BartDude> :/
<Geo> Jordan_U: I'm not intersted in trying to boot from those disks
<Geo> why am I doing that?
<BartDude> Beldar: I don't know! :(
<Geo> sdc is part of a raid5, i dont think i want to do that
<deadmund> I'm looking for ssh access to an Ubuntu machine that I can use to compile ffmpeg (for free).  Any ideas?
<smiremd_phone> They need to rename Nautilus. It should be named 'Ubuntu File Finder' or something. How is a new user supposed to know what Nautilus is?
<omar_> Jordan_U, I have already chosen gnome as the default desktop. But actually KDE is still available as a desktop choice which means that it's still not completely removed, and it is still affecting my gnome desktop, making all windows appear and behave in a KDE manner.. :\
<BartDude> Beldar: So it's possible that I've been sharing private information? ;(
<Beldar> BartDude, Cool, the channel may have help, you just have to wait sometimes is all, crack a cold one and enjoy. ;)
<Jordan_U> Geo: Because your BIOS apparently is interested in booting from those disks. You're getting that error message because your BIOS is booting from one of sd{c,d,e,f}.
<Beldar> BartDude, I would not empirically know.
<BartDude> Crap!
<BartDude> Now I'm scared.
<Geo> ah, and thats the UUID it is error'ing on, btw
<Geo> I think i'd actually rather delete grub from sdc
<Geo> is that possible?
<Beldar> BartDude, I doubt you are in trouble, really here you have to be exact on what you have done is all to the channel.
<Geo> advisable?
<Geo> maybe I just need to update grub on all those disks
<Geo> because they're all looking for the non-existant UUID as root
<Beldar> Geo, YOu had one of the best helpers here, post the bootinfo to them.
<Geo> Beldar: already did.
<Jordan_U> Geo: I'd personally recommend installing grub's boot sector to all of your disks, so that you can boot no matter which disk your BIOS decides to boot from.
<Beldar> Geo, Cool missed it.
<Geo> well, there's nothing to boot from on the RAID5
<Geo> And tell me is this is horribly dumb, but I'd like to just update what sdc-f have listed as root
<Geo> I think that would solve much of this
<Geo> the way I read this, its looking for that UUID as root, and obviously its not there anymore... so how do i just update that field?
<Geo> is that grub-update on each of the disks?
<Jordan_U> Geo: The way to "update what sdc-f have listed as root" is to run: for disk in sd{c,d,e,f}; do grub-install "$disk"; done
<Geo> gotcha
<Geo> thank you
<Geo> 'install' is what threw me for a loop in that command
<Jordan_U> Geo: You're welcome. Once booted (or now, in the chroot), you'll want to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and configure the grub-pc package to install grub's boot sector to all of the drives for future upgrades as well.
<Kabraxis> wow. I removed ecryptfs and now I can't login at all :D
<deadmund> Anybody know where I can get access to an Ubuntu server to compile some software and then copy the binary back?
<smiremd_phone> deadmund: Install one in a VM?
<Geo> ok - did that. think i'm ready for a reboot?
<deadmund> smiremd_phone: I do not have root on the machine I am using and I do not have permission to install VMs.
<Geo> drum roll!
<tendo> does anyone know why a disk in a brand new mdadm array would be degraded?
<Geo> I still get 'no such device: UUID', but it is letting me boot this time
<smiremd_phone> deadmund: Ah, you may be able to get free vps. Or you may install a vm on your home computer.
<Geo> I had to press a key, Jordan_U
<Geo> but this is progress
<deadmund> smiremd_phone: Any suggestions of a VPS to use?
<smiremd_phone> deadmund: but why must it be an ubuntu server?
<deadmund> smiremd_phone: I'm following a tutorial to install ffmpeg in Android.  The tutorial assumes I'm using Ubuntu.  Some other distros may work, but maybe not.  Playing it safe using Ubuntu
<vincenzo> hi
<wid0wm4ker> hi
<ratskinmahoney> deadmund: could just use an ubuntu live instance. quicker than setting up a vm
<deadmund> ratskinmahoney: On the machine I'm using, I'm not allowed to boot a live CD
<ratskinmahoney> deadmund: ah ok.
<Jordan_U> Geo: Is it the same UUID you're getting an error message about? Could you please re-run boot info script?
<macscam1> hello i logged into "Openbox" and now my computer automatically loads into it. I don't know how to do anything from there because I just have a blank blue screen and no commands I know work. I would be happy if I could just log out
<macscam1> anybody know how this is possible? how can i boot ubuntu so it doesnt automatically log in
<Beldar> macscam1, Does the original desktop have autologin on?
<macscam1> Beldar, yeah, the original being GNOME, I was just switching to check out the other installed ones
<Beldar> macscam1, Turn off the autologin
<macscam1> Beldar ok is it possible to do this from "advanced boot Ubuntu" or whatever its called
<Beldar> ubuntu will autologin to the last desktop used in general or chosen at login macscam1
<macscam1> Beldar ... ok but how do I get to the login screen again
<Beldar> macscam1, Do it from users where you turned it on, I assume you did it there.
<Beldar> macscam1, logout
<Beldar> macscam1, YOU can open the users app in openbox I assume and do the same on/off
<macscam1> Beldar I cannot log out. I am using windows now and when I boot ubuntu the broken window manager autoloads and I cant log out
<macscam1> Beldar I have no idea how to do anything in openbox
<ratskinmahoney> mascam1: i think openbox has a right-click menu. right-click on the desktop to get a menu
<Beldar> exactly
<macscam1> no it doesnt
<ratskinmahoney> oh, sorry
<macscam1> not for me anyway
<macscam1> its alright, im gonna try advanced boot options
<Beldar> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:2010-04-24-133031_1280x800_scrot.png
<MonkeyDust> macscam1  ctrl alt del or ctrl alt backspace maybe
<Beldar> macscam1, Use the recovery option in grub, and at the gui just choose continue boot, it will take you to the login.
<Beldar> like a math problem, there are multiple way do do this.
<Beldar> to*
<BananaManLinux> i have removed ubuntu and gone back to windows, how can i remove ubuntu from my bios?
<elianny> Nooo hay nadiie en esta mierda que hable ESPAÑOL[['
<GladiaTeur> hi all can someone help me to resolve this problem when installing neostats
<thomedy> im excited im writing my first custom cms
<thomedy> on  my own
<GladiaTeur> https://dpaste.de/HS3w
<thomedy> its a bit rough but i need it because drupal doesn't ajax to front page every content all that well
<Locke2002> !es elianny
<thomedy>  and i need it for htis sit
<thomedy> so im star trekin it
<thomedy> going boldly where ihave not gone before
<Locke2002> elianny: Necesitas ir a #ubuntu-es
<elianny> Quee coosa?
<elianny> Soon maricos o quee? VIEJA
<Locke2002> La gente en la canal #ubuntu-es hablan espanol
<elianny> Ahhh y que canal es este?
<Locke2002> escriba /join #ubuntu-es
<elianny> En donde escribo eso?!
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<elianny> Graacias! Friends
<greebo52> upgraded 13.10 to 14.04 lost virtual consoles. how to enable?
<MonkeyDust> greebo52  you mean gnome-terminal?
<greebo52> no the fnctrl-alt-fn[1-6] consoles
<xenolyse> Can I in one way or another change the animation speed for the "spread windows" feature?
<MonkeyDust> xenolyse  !ccsm can do a lot
<xenolyse> MonkeyDust: Ye, but where can I find the setting?
<MonkeyDust> xenolyse  explore the application a bit, it's the best way to learn what's where
<xenolyse> MonkeyDust: I've already looked through ccsm but I can't find anything. That is why I'm asking for help here. If there is anyone who knows on how to change the animation speed of "spread windows" feature.
<OerHeks> xenolyse, there is none in unity-tweak, i just checked.
<xenolyse> OerHeks: Damn! Okay, thanks.
<OerHeks> xenolyse, you need to fiddle around with dconf > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204321
<Geo> Jordan_U, sorry, had to step away
<Geo> Yes, same UUID
<xenolyse> OerHeks: Thanks! Will check it out and se if I can solve this problem.
<Balzy> hello!
<Geo> give me a moment, need to get the bootscript loaded again
<Balzy> I was wondering if it possible with linux to reserve a given port (ie 6600) to a particular user
<Balzy> so that others cannot "steal" it
<Patricia18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bit.ly/1gAh6Jy
<OerHeks> carefull with bit.ly !
<hamiltont> Where can I find a list of boot parameters for netcfg? I'd like to show network info if DHCP succeeds
<smiremd_phone> ^ that particular link is porn spam
<IdleOne> indeed.
<Balzy> smiremd_phone never open a link spammed on IRC ;)
<elianny> #ubuntu
<greebo52> 13.10 upgraded to 14.04, ctrl-alt-fn[1-6] doesn't switch to a virtual terminal. not even a blank screen
<k1l> greebo52: fn1 or f1 ?
<mzaza> Why are rmvb files audio always out of sync in Ubuntu?
<greebo52> function keys 1 thru 6. worked in previous release
<eoeo> bekks are you there???
<smiremd_phone> greebo52: ctrl+alt+f1 works for my Trusty. It looks like your upgrade process experienced an issue.
<Geo> Jordan_U: if you're still around, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485602/
<greebo52> smiremd_phone: any suggestion for restoring without losing all of my data?
<Geo> ha, i found it
<Beldar> greebo52, This the unity desktop?
<greebo52> yes
<Jordan_U> Geo: Ahh. *Now* is the time for "sudo update-grub".
<smiremd_phone> greebo52: install alongside then copy data? bigger question is why you have no backup
<Beldar> greebo52, A full upgrade no errors?
<reduce> the openssl version on my newly created ubuntu do droplet is 'OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
 * greebo52 has backup, just doesn't want to go back to 13.10 and start over
 * L0uk3 
<reduce> i ran apt-get update and upgrade but it hasnt changed
<greebo52> no errors were reported
<reduce> is this version patched for heartbleed?
<eoeo> I have some errors in dmesg
<Beldar> greebo52, Have you tried a sudo apt-get -f install to be sure and rebooted more than once?
<eoeo> could someone help me???
<Beldar> eoeo, State the issue for help.
<eoeo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7484864/
<eoeo> this is the dmesg output
<greebo52> Beldar: just  a sudo apt-get -f install with no other arguments?
<eoeo> it have some acpi warnings and errors
<Beldar> greebo52, yep
 * greebo52 will give it a try
<greebo52> thx
<Beldar> eoeo, tell us why we are looking at this.
<k1l> reduce: which version exactly lists apt-cache show openssl ?
<eoeo> Beldar, because I have some warnings and errors in ACPI
<eoeo> and bekks said me that I must upgrade the bios to the new version to solve the problem
<eoeo> but this haven't solve it
<reduce> k1l: Version: 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.1
<k1l> reduce: that is fine
<k1l> reduce: see http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.1/changelog
<Beldar> eoeo, Out of my area other than some good foo on the net which brings up lots.
<Beldar> eoeo, This 14.04?
<eoeo> Beldar: yes
<gunarm_> how can I tell if my pc's wifi hardware supports 5ghz and/or wpa2?
<daftykins> gunarm_: looking it up online
<Beldar> eoeo, here where I would start while waiting, more distinct foo might help.  https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=14.04+warnings+and+errors+in+ACPI&gbv=1&sei=miR5U-CoOM7zoAS4tIGgBQ
<CyberWolf> hey guys could use a hand if you got a moment
<Beldar> !ask > CyberWolf
<ubottu> CyberWolf, please see my private message
<Bashing-om> Geo: I have also been following, pass to the channel how you resolved your raid/boot situation, please.
<CyberWolf> ok haha um I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 from an old DV and trying to upgrade. It continues to tell me it failed to fetch and to check my connection. Im here right now on the same computer so something is wrong with my connection to the server. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Beldar> CyberWolf, way far end of life download a supported.
<Flannel> CyberWolf: You need to switch the repositories to old-releases.ubuntu.com because 10.10, 11.04, 11.10, etc are all EOL.  You realise you're going to have to upgrade quite a bit?  It's almost certainly less effort (and bandwidth) to simply download a new ISO and reinstall
<matheus_> coé
<eoeo> Beldar, another problem that I have is that my system shows me 3 hdmi sound outputs, and I only have one. And when I connect it to a tv, the sounds heards fast!
<eoeo> Beldar: do you know sth about that?
<Beldar> eoeo, Ah, no idea, don;t assume anyone has answersw. ;)
<alan_smith> hello guys, for some reason saned doesn't work... i'm following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/sane.d%20tutorial but when i try to start saned, i get no error but the thing doesn't run
<Beldar> answers*
<alan_smith> any ideas?
<Guest91831> f
<Guest91831> xdcc send
<Ugb3> Hey, as it seems my HD4550 is dog poop i'm going to buy a new card, do any of you have a good recommendation for a cheap fanless card for htpc, with nice driver support ?
<_Trullo> intel nuc
<Ugb3> i meant a graphic card.
<Beldar> Ugb3, No polling here, and that description is not needed.
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: Indeed since 12.04.1 there is no support from AMD for the graphics card, is there a reason the Open Source driver fails you ?
<Ugb3> Beldar: Sorry didn't want to be offesive.
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: It fails me without any reason, i'v spent hours on this same chanel to try to make it works, but it won't for some reason.
<bah_> I looking for a vim/nano replacement for editing files in the terminal, been able to find some written in ruby but are not able to get them installed
<bah_> do anybody know some alternative editors ?
<OerHeks> emacs
<OerHeks> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: There is no "supported" means to enable a "FGLRX" driver. The suggested thing is to remove all the proprietary stuff, and install the Opens ource driver, tried that ?
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: Tried a fresh install :/
<bah_> find nano to be to simple and vim to complicated for simple tasks,
<OerHeks> Ugb3, you might have better luck with Nvidia
<pvl1> samba seems to have installed improperly: http://pastebin.com/7V8HBgDk
<bah_> something like this https://github.com/grosser/ruco
<OerHeks> bah_, too simple/complicated sounds like an invalid argument.
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: Whow, that is drastic action . What is the graphics situation presently ? pastebinit -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga , sudo lshw -C display <- To see your graphics card and info .
<Jordan_U> bah_: Have you tried running "vimtutor" to learn vim?
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: That was just a new install, i used to be using fedora on this machine.
<bah_> OerHeks, yes that is true,,
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: Im currently re-instaling ubuntu right now, wait a minute.
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: Yeah, but what is loaded for the graphics driver ( if anything ) ??
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: Is there a way to check that during installation ?
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: R, do not check "install 3rd party software".
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: ok I didnt.
<borbit> It is possible to click one of those orange links to install a application from the Ubuntu software store. However from firefox you have to select what application to use. How do set this up? There is no softwarestore in /bin that I can easily find. Also this seems to be aimed at the beginning ubuntu and/ or linux user. So it would be nice if it worked out of the box. Maybe it did but broke after updating firefox?
<alan_smith> any way to get saned working?
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: That I expect woll install/load the Open Source graphics driver .
<Bashing-om> *woll/wull
<bah_> Jordan_U, yes I really try to learn VIM and I know a lot of people love the editor. I am just not good enough  typing to be able to be productive using vim, for the moment I use Gedit for most tasks and then nano for just editing a file.
<Bashing-om> *woll/will**
<MasterOfDisaster> alan_smith: some log messages might help. Just stating that it doesn't work and waiting for a miracle won't quite cut it.
<Beldar> borbit, Can you restate the firefox issue what are you trying to do?
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: lol something wrong with you keyboard/fingers ?
<OerHeks> borbit,  /usr/bin/software-center
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: when i try to start the service, i don't get any error whatsoever
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: Demanding cat in my lap. ( yeah I get fat fingered besides !).
<MasterOfDisaster> alan_smith: have a peek in /var/log
<bah_> should really want a terminal editor that supported all the common key shortcut
<MasterOfDisaster> alan_smith: sudo grep -rHin sane /var/log
<Beldar> Bashing-om, My cat weighs 20lb, he is gigantic, limited lap use. ;)
<borbit> Dankjewel OerHeks! Is it useful to file a bug report for this?
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: lots of line appears, is there a easy way to dump that in a text file?
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: I also have a 120 lb Bassett hound, still wants to be a lap dog !
<Ugb3> Beldar: mine are small, sometime I get two on my lap and 1 on my desk.
<Beldar> heh
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: ahaha
<bah_> also find this http://diakonos.pist0s.ca/  but it seems to be a lot of buggs
<suudy> I'm working on porting plymouth to a customized ubuntu distro (based on 12.04).  I'm having trouble getting the Image.Text() to render while in the initramfs.  It works fine when plymouth is used after the switch to the rootfs.
<MasterOfDisaster> alan_smith: append ' | tee out.log'
<randolph_plus> test
<suudy> Also, the '--debug --debug-file=<path to file>' doesn't seem to produce anything in the initramfs.
<MasterOfDisaster> alan_smith: the package 'pastebinit' allows you to put output directly on a pastebin service
<Beldar> suudy, Really, not enough derivatives already; amongst the 100's of linux OS?
<suudy> It's an internal distro, not for general consumption.
<suudy> It's for an embedded system.
<Ugb3> Yeah if linux people were just a lil more united we would have a genius top os.
<alan_smith> here are the relevant lines (imho) http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485773/, full: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485778/
<suudy> Besides, my question wasn't about whether or not our distro was useful, but how to get plymouth to work.
<bah_> ubottu, you don't know any more except the ones you mentioned ?  ( nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed)
<ubottu> bah_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MasterOfDisaster> bah_: every piece of software needs getting used to. If you want to become familiar with an editor that's available in virtually any linux/modern unix, stick to vi(m).
<MasterOfDisaster> alan_smith: fscked up your /etc/hosts.allow /etc/hosts.deny?
<Beldar> suudy, Heh, yes it was, and not a official release as of now, technically not supported.
<bah_> MasterOfDisaster, still for just fast editing I don't find vim to be a good option, you hit one wrong key and it take you 2 minutes to exit or wors you did something with your buffer
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: nope, never messed with those files, i'm not running a web server or stuff like that
<suudy> Beldar, Eh?  Are you saying that since plymouth does not have an official release, there's no support for it except within the context of an official Ubuntu release?
<alan_smith> i mean, it seems cups has an internal http server, but other than that nope
<suudy> If even that?
<smiremd_phone> suudy: maybe try #ubuntu-dev?
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: and those files are blank (only commented lines)
<MasterOfDisaster> bah_: well... just to emphasize - if you want something that's available almost everywhere without installing extra stuff, including embedded hardware, stick with vi/vim. If you don't want to adjust too much from windows, have a look at mc and/or nano
<potato1> hey
<potato1> im fag
<potato1> exit
<Ugb3> nano rules.
<Locke2002> Is there anything like nano that can reload from disk?
<diverdude> when doing e.g. find . -type f -exec grep "foobar" {} +     what does the {} + do?
<MasterOfDisaster> alan_smith: try killing all saned instances before trying again: sudo service saned stop ; sudo killall saned
<nvt> isn't it for solaris diverdude
<diverdude> nvt: no, goes on ubuntu
<MasterOfDisaster> diverdude: it's where find will insert the filename.
<nvt> in some old shell
<suudy> smiremd_phone: Thanks for the pointer.  I'll ask there.
<MasterOfDisaster> diverdude: a placeholder
<MasterOfDisaster> diverdude: see man find for more information.
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: Ok so i have reinstaled ubuntu
<diverdude> MasterOfDisaster: ahh ok, and the +?
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: no deal :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485798/
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: i'm installing ssh, as with 4 fps i can't even type.
<MasterOfDisaster> diverdude: line ending I guess. I usually write it like this: find -exec grep -Hin foo {} \;
<MasterOfDisaster> alan_smith: anything changing in the logs?
<MasterOfDisaster> alan_smith: what does 'sudo netstat -panet' say?
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: I do not have the experience with ssh to advise, are you where you can get to the box phycically ?
<Ugb3> Yeah Bashing-om, but ssh is just like a terminal but remotly
<Ugb3> "pastebinit -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga" seems to get stuck.
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: True, but still have to jump through some Xserver hoops to do ssh.
<Ugb3> Ok Bashing-om I have a terminal windows opened if needed.
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485812/ - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485816/ NOTE: /etc/default/saned is correct
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: "lspci" takes a bit to look at all the hardware. give it a bit of time.
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: I think that's the pastebin thingy that crashes.
<Ugb3> I did it manualy : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485819/
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: here is the /etc/default/saned: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485820/
<Ugb3> that was a net split.
<MasterOfDisaster> alan_smith: hm... share its config files.
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: duno if you got it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485819/
<Ugb3> I think I have an idea, removing nomodeset and adding radeon.audio=0
<MasterOfDisaster> alan_smith: host's name resolution is working alright? hostname --fqdn and dnsdomainname return something sane? /etc/hosts ok?
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: was checking the syntax on 'lspci' commnad. look'n now at 7485819/.
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: I don't get what you wrote
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: My fix seems to work
<archpc> guys I have a weird issue with my install of 14.04... there is a random 1kb volume drive/partition and I have no clue what it's there for or why
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: It seems to work now, but I won't have any audio over HDMI.
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485829/ - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485834/ - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485841/
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: Odd that the "nomodeset" boot parameter is required.. the card is recognized per the 'lspci' output. What syas the 'lshw" commnad.
<Bashing-om> ug
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: It seems i have to choose : nomodeset, or radeon.audio=0
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485842/
<duckchat> anyone run dual monitors?
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: Not good ! .. as the llvmpipe driver is loaded rather then the open source GUI driver... hummm .
<archpc> here's my lsblk http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6hAsLpyf
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: are you sure ?
<MasterOfDisaster> alan_smith: um... why use xinetd?
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: isn't it necessary?
<alan_smith> i think i need either inetd ot xinetd
<MasterOfDisaster> alan_smith: I'm pretty sure it's not. (x)inetd was designed as a wrapper for access control and for binaries that weren't keen on fork().
<Hardcheese> wtf... my machine just .. shut down itself. What could just have happened? Can the logs tell me why my computer just shut down?
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: well, I'm going to uninstall it in this case
<MasterOfDisaster> Hardcheese: faulty PSU/temperature?
<Hardcheese> MasterOfDisaster: it shut down as if I had clicked the menu, it didn't just blanked out, but it shut down the system
<Hardcheese> clicked the menu= shut it down normally
<MasterOfDisaster> Hardcheese: /var/log/ might give you a clue.
<c4rt3r> ok guys my phones broke and i need an alarm for work in the morning and my laptop speakers suck, how can i script beep to sound at a certain time any links
<MasterOfDisaster> Hardcheese: running 'last' might be starting point
<Hardcheese> MasterOfDisaster: what's showing up there?
<WollyWonkeh> I've done this twice now.. While following help from Apache guides I've managed to edit the group of my main user in such a way that it's no longer in the sudoers file. When I search I find what I recall was the solution: "Reboot and at the grub screen choose custom options and force it to shell as root" or something along those lines? Since the cureent sever hates to output video while...
<WollyWonkeh> ...booting (Sunfire x4100) I'm worried about this solution/looking for options?
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: the setting app tels me Galium 0.4 on AMD RV710 doesn't that mean that i'm using the open source one ?
<SchrodingersScat> !info alarm-clock | c4rt3r, you could also look at the 'at' command, and have a terrible webpage open that makes lots of noise,
<ubottu> c4rt3r, you could also look at the 'at' command, and have a terrible webpage open that makes lots of noise,: alarm-clock (source: alarm-clock): Alarm Clock for GTK Environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1.2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 597 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<c4rt3r> thanks SchrodingersScat :D i have 8hrs to sort this out, sleep and awake for work lol i'm off to start
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: i've uninstalled it and removed the xinet.d folder, made sure everything is configured as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/sane.d%20tutorial and the thing still refuses to work
<SchrodingersScat> c4rt3r: also consider getting a wind-up alarm clock
<MasterOfDisaster> Hardcheese: shows you when your system thinks it was shut down and when it was booted
<c4rt3r> SchrodingersScat: i know right oh how we rely on technology
<daftykins> WollyWonkeh: you can also try a live boot and chroot your install
<gunarm_> is there any way to scan for 5ghz connections only?
<SchrodingersScat> c4rt3r: yeah, alarm-clock likes to crash on me at bad points, physical clock can only crash so many ways
<MasterOfDisaster> alan_smith: so what about the logs now? same output?
<WollyWonkeh> daftykins: Oh .. yeah I think I can get it to boot from USB CDROM.. Not a bad idea to help avoid the video going to some crazy mode no monitor can support! ;)
<daftykins> gunarm_: most dualband APs let you rename the 5GHz SSID so you can tell
<daftykins> WollyWonkeh: actually maybe you could just nomodeset boot both
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: yep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485877/
<Ugb3> daftykins: Hey just to let you know i got my 4550 semi working :)
<daftykins> WollyWonkeh: i'm guessing that was sarcasm ^_^
<daftykins> Ugb3: so it wasn't even using the radeon driver huh?
<gunarm_> daftykins, well I have them named seperatly (Tomato24 and Tomato50) and I can only see the 2.4 one, afaik the hardware *should* support 5ghz.  It's an 802.11n adapter
<xenolyse> Tips on a Guake like drop down terminal, with lots of settings and good looks?
<Hardcheese> thanks MasterOfDisaster
<Ugb3> daftykins: I don't have any clue, i can only boot with nomodeset (no acceleration) or with radeon.audio=0 (no sound over HDMI)
<gunarm_> other devices see the 5ghz network
<daftykins> gunarm_: often the Linux drivers for these things don't offer the full features
<WollyWonkeh> daftykins: ? It's a 1U Sun server .. old but cheap and it's configured for 4 hot-swap 2.5" SAS so it has no CD drive? Should I Google "nomodeset boot"?
<gunarm_> ah
<daftykins> !nomodeset | WollyWonkeh
<ubottu> WollyWonkeh: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> WollyWonkeh: you might be able to apply nomodeset to the recovery mode boot, not sure
<creatorb1> hi everyone, can i test mail server on virtual box? i have ubuntu 12.04 on my virtual box now
<SchrodingersScat> creatorb1: you can do almost anything you put your mind to.
<archpc> except have an army of monkeys... i've tried
<WollyWonkeh> daftykins: Ahhh yeah I was told it does the "Unsupported Video Mode" because I opted to allow updates when I was installing Unbuntu? I'm trying to not let things stop me from using the box, it's nice not to use XAMPP and face a more realistic environment but I'll take another swing at the video issue
<Beldar> SchrodingersScat, T%hat is about as valid as meritocracy. ;)
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: untill "mesa-utils" is installked, can not depend on what the ap relates, the "nomoseset" parameter loads the default backup driver.
<gunarm_> whats the opposite to a meritocracy?
<Beldar> THe US
<Beldar> lol, the world
<gunarm_> ;p
<Ugb3> guampa: France :(
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: I don't get it ?
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: i've tried adding the saned user to the saned group as suggested somewhere on the web... still not working
<daftykins> alan_smith: after group changes you know you have to logout and login? (at least i think i saw someone say that once)
<alan_smith> daftykins: i don't think that's accurate, but in any case i'm going to try logging into another tty
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: Try ->sudo apt-get install mesa-utils <- and then see what ya get.
<alan_smith> no go :)
<lduros> I'm trying to run a command (supervisorctl stop [something]) from an rc0.d/ K01 script, but the commands seem to have no effect. When I run the script directly, it works. Any way I can troubleshoot/fix this? Should I use exec or something? Is it because there's no TTY (just a wild guess)
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: OH! nother thing, after the install you did run -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- , yes ?
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: Yes i did, and i did insyalled mesa-utils
<RippSteakface> BLACK mesa utils? Uh oh. Better get Gordon Freeman.
<kyshtynbai> Hi guys! How can I find out dimensions of an image from console?
<daftykins> RippSteakface: you're needed. in the *test* chamber.
<RippSteakface> heh
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: What results now if ya do a cold boot ?
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: Now that I removed nomodeset and added radeon.audio=0 it boots well.
<Ugb3> DO you want me to put nomodeset back ?
<waressearcher2> sup
<waressearcher2> Flannel: sup
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: I had hoped it booted to the login with out any added boot parameter.
<Ugb3> without any nomodeset or radeon.audio i just get a black screen.
<jak2001> hi all why i acces to my servr with user: jak  and password but when try acces with putty on my windows laptop cant? access deneied? how to fix it? thanks
<waressearcher2> jak2001: what is password ?
<Ugb3> jak2001: did you install openssh-server ?
<Beldar> waressearcher2, Common this is support.
<TTYRE74> help
<waressearcher2> Beldar: I'm trying to help
<waressearcher2> jak2001: I can try to log in and if it works for me than PEBKAS
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: Sorry to say, I am out of ideas. Perhaps others with greater experience can advise.
<jak2001> Ugb3 i think yes, but how to check?
<Beldar> waressearcher2, You started off with banal hello's and now you ask what is a password, that is hardly help and looks like trolling.
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: no problem, thanks for your help anyway. I think I'm just going to buy a new card...
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: Cause i need both acceleration and audio over hdmi :/
<daftykins> jak2001: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<waressearcher2> jak2001: I suppose you weren't on that planet before 2001 year ?
<daftykins> waressearcher2: that is off topic, please leave.
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: Well that is one solution. I am dissapointed the Open Source driver is not cutting it.
<k1l> waressearcher2: please focus on technical ubuntu support in here. thanks
<jak2001> Ugb3 openssh-server is alerady the newest version.
<Beldar> TTYRE74, Help is generated by you stating the issues.
<daftykins> jak2001: what are you entering into PuTTY to connect to that system? a name or an IP address?
<TTYRE74> ok
<jak2001> ip adress, ask me the login
<k1l> jak2001: do you give the right user to putty to connect to the server?
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: it works after a restart!
<alan_smith> MasterOfDisaster: thank you very much for your help!
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: without nomodeset it will use proprietary drivers ?
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: "nomodeset" disables Kernel Mode Setting, so the default "system (grub)" driver is loaded.
<Ugb3> So i'm currently using which driver ?
<jak2001> k1l yes, and password too, same as my user/password on my server.
<jak2001> in my server phisicallyi can connect.
<sl33k_> Your recommended software for reading .djvu files?
<waressearcher2> sl33k_: djvulibre ?
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: So now that i removed nomodeseting it should be using the open drivers right ?
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: Depends on the realese you are running, the default - I think - as of 13.04 was 'llvmpipe" .
<daftykins> Ugb3: if you SSH'd in you could pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find out, if it's even getting as far as trying to start X
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: How did you discover that radeon.audio=0 allowed you to use X?
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Long story short, it is the only way i could boot fedora with kernel 3.12 +
<jak2001> k1l, Ugb3 any advice?
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: Removing "nomodeset", yes I would thing it would load Open Source - > sudo lshw -C display <- to see what is loaded.
<k1l> jak2001: see the server log why its refusing
<sl33k_> Does encryption of drive ensures that my other partitions not viewable in file manager?
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: Ok trying
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: Have you filed a bug report about this? The fact that you've been able to narrow down the problem (from the whole of the ati driver to just HDMI audio out) means that there is a greater likelyhood of quick resolution.
<Beldar> sl33k_, https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=.djvu+ubuntu&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=hjx5U9SqJJfroASb_IGYDw
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: I did on fedora bug thing but they didn't seem to give a damn.
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: Please watch your language and don't denegrate others. Could you please link to the bug report?
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Sorry i didn't mean to.
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: Those cards are still very popular, and still being sold. We need all the help here we can get.
<sl33k_> Beldar: Document Viewer opened them to my surprise
<Jordan_U> sl33k_: I don't understand the question. Could you try asking again, but giving concrete examples of your situation?
<WollyWonkeh>  So I got the Sunfire to boot from USB CDROM and the 12.5 LTS Server CD has no "Try" option.. no "Boot from CD" .. just "Boot from first hard disk" and "Rescue a broken system"  .. I did the F6 'nomodeset' option first and then tried the 'Rescue' option and it seems totally hung/frozen
<jrib> WollyWonkeh: server cd doesn't have a "try" option, correct.  Also, there is no such thing as "12.5"
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1072929
<daftykins> WollyWonkeh: you need desktop.
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1072929 in xorg-x11-drv-ati "System hangs at Fedora logo with 3.13 kernel update." [High,New]
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: Really ? People keep telling me i should buy a new one.
<jak2001> k1l, tail -f /var/log/syslog  not show anything.
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: The problem being is that when AMD bouhgt out ATI, AMD dropped support for the 2X/3X/4X series of cards .
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: Yeah I know that :(
<Geo> Jordan_U: I believe I am now 100%
<Geo> thank you again for all you help
<Geo> *your
<k1l> jak2001: /var/log/auth.log
<Jordan_U> Geo: You're welcome.
<sl33k_> Jordan_U: When I made a fresh reinstall to just ubuntu(no dual boot and windows), my previous partitions and drives from dual boot are not visible. I also chose encryption while installing. So I am wondering if I need any password to view those partitions. Because I just have one (called by default as File System)
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: Did HDMI audio work with previous kernels?
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: " configuration: driver=radeon latency=0" I guess i'm using the open driver ?
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Yeah it did.
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: Yepper , radeon = Open Source .
<Ugb3> Bashing-om: It maybe be a nice thing for other people if instead of putting nomodeset in grub, ubuntu would try to add radeon.audio=0 for these cards.
<Ugb3> If no fix is found.
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: Ubuntu never added nomodeset to your kernel parameters.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: then who did ?
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: You.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: nope
<daftykins> nomodeset doesn't get added by default
<Ugb3> Ah, i had to use nomodeset to book the live cd, it may come from there ?
<Ugb3> boot*
<daftykins> Ugb3: you know it's a totally crazy idea not without risk, but have you considered updating your card's BIOS? from the manufacturer there may be an update
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: We went over this last time, and you agreed that you added it when you booted the installer (but didn't realize that such additions are copied over to the install).
<daftykins> heh
<Ugb3> my bad guys
<Ugb3> daftykins: My card is updated afaik.
<Jordan_U> sl33k_: I'm a little confused still, because normally when people say they installed Ubuntu with "no dual boot and Windows" or similar they mean that they told Ubuntu's installer to delete all existing partitions and replace them. In which case you would of course not be able to access the old partitions, as they are gone.
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: Since you've narrowed down the problem additionally to a small range of kernel versions, you can bisect those versions until you find the (hopefully single) commit that caused the issue. At which point that commit can either be reverted, or at very least we'll know exactly what change cause the problem and can hopefully fix it properly.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: I'm not sure i'm savvy enough for that :/
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: I just know it worked well until kernel 3.13 came out.
<purana> I noticed on my Ubunu 14.04 LTS install that insserv is not installed by default, when I did install it, I cannot remove it due to other dependancies that enforce it to remain.. I also noticed post install the insserv binary is not in any user execution paths.
<purana> packaging bug?
<purana> apt-file list insserv shows /usr/lib/insserv/insserv (not sure why they put the binary here)
<sl33k_> Jordan_U: ok I am clear now. Now is there any backup for partition thing?
<Jordan_U> sl33k_: I don't understand your question.
<jak2001> ahh i think so what is the problem: User jak not allowed because shell /bin/ftp is not executable, how to fix it? thankschange to /bin/shell ?
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: OK, let's start by installing a 3.12 kernel and seeing if it works then. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12.20-trusty/
<jak2001> k1l thanks
<sl33k_> Jordan_U: How do you deal with creating partitions on reinstalls? I am assuming I will need gparted for creating new partitions?
<Jordan_U> sl33k_: Please explain what your end goal is. What partitions do you want to end up with, and why?
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: ok im rebooting it.
<sl33k_> Jordan_U: I want to store some downloads in a separate place, for that I need a partition.
<stef1a> i'm on ubuntu 14.04 and am trying to change my keyboard shortcuts / hotkeys. is there a file i can change to do this? because doing it from the settings gui isn't working.
<Jordan_U> sl33k_: Why do you want a separate partition?
<sl33k_> Jordan_U: I want an *additional* partition(if I am understanding partitions correctly) to store some files.
<sl33k_> Am I still thinking the Windows way?
<sl33k_> Tell me if I am clueless on partitions and I will look it up
<daftykins> sl33k_: so make one, format it and mount it to a path your user can write to
<waressearcher2> sl33k_: I have 15 partitions on one of my HDD
<d1323> waressearcher2, why?
<waressearcher2> http://sprunge.us/KGOF
<Jordan_U> sl33k_: The question is why you think having an additional partition gives you and advantage over just keeping files in your root filesystem.
<sl33k_> reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/powerpc/apcs03.html
<waressearcher2> d1323: first I wanted to have many linux installations, and windows, and bsds
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Im currently trying to boot kernel 3.12 we will see.
<sl33k_> Jordan_U: Thats why I asked if I am thinking the windows way. Because my other partitions were not lost on reinstall
<Beldar> sl33k_, That is a old wiki and not really relevant in several ways especially for a user trying to learn.
<Jordan_U> sl33k_: So the advantage you're looking for is that the files won't be lost if you re-install?
<sl33k_> Jordan_U: yes
<WollyWonkeh> I really wish I had root access.. Certainly far more than I've ever regretted having admin access in Windows. Guess I will have to download the Desktop distro so I can boot from CD and hack my suduoers file..
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Everything is ok with kernel 3.12
<Bashing-om> Ugb3: you and Jordan_U Have now put me in a learning mode.
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: Great. Now let's see if the bug was added in the initial merge window, or in one of the release candidates. Try http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.13-rc1-trusty/ If you're lucky it will work. If it doesn't work, it just means that we have to get into manually compiling the kernel before we can narrow things down further. (To narrow to a single commit we need to get to compiling either way though).
<Flannel> WollyWonkeh: Not immediately useful, but you generally want to use "adduser USER GROUP" instead of "usermod" (because you'll forget the -a when using -G) to add users to groups.
<Ugb3> Im sorry Jordan_U But i will have to try tomorow, gf is shouting at my "noise" :/
<Ugb3> Tomorow i will try this kernel and i will report back.
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: OK.
<WollyWonkeh> Flannel: Yeah and just when I thought I'd learned my lesson last time I was diddling with users/groups.. Though this time I didn't stray off the written instructions so it's a bit frustrating.
<Flannel> WollyWonkeh: Sometimes you can't trust guides, because sometimes theyre written by morons.  But yeah, adduser is safe, usermod -G and you'll eventually forget the -a and hose your groups.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: So if i understood well, I will try tje rc kernel until i find a non working one, so i can find which commit may be troublesome, and them recompile it without it to see if it works ?
<archpc> guys I installed ubuntu in dual boot with win8, there is a random 1kb volume on the dash, it points to /dev/sda3 which is my entire ubuntu install
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: You try each RC kernel until you find a non-working one, then you will know that the bug was added between the working and non-working version. From there, you grab the kernel's git tree and git bisect to find the exact commit.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Okay, will do.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Thank you so much for your help, Bashing-om and others too.
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: You're welcome. Thank you for taking the time to help get this bug fixed :)
<Flannel> WollyWonkeh: Also, the server CD should have a "rescue a broken system" option, which will let you fix this without a liveCD.
<Flannel> or should.  It used to, I haven't kept completely up on what it does.
<WollyWonkeh> Flannel: Yeah I tried that just now and it hung.. like numlock wouldn't toggle on the keyboard even.. Couldn't ctrl+alt+del .. nada. It's such an old crappy server. If it didn't have so much redundancy I'd recycle it. :)
<WollyWonkeh> Heck.. An older distro sounds good.. Should look at what was stable around the time these were popular. Hahaha.
<Beldar> archpc, Partitions will show in the panel.
<Beldar> in the dash menu with the right search as well
<doomlord_> any idea how to enable the launching of graphical applications from another machine over ssh
<daftykins> doomlord_: you're ssh'ing with -X already?
<doomlord_> i'd never done that on linux, but was just surprised to discover it works on the mac (eg sshing into a macbook, i can launch gl apps)
<doomlord_> "sshing with X", i doubt it
<daftykins> ssh -X user@host
<doomlord_> thanks
<doomlord_> argh, from mac -> linux, same result, but let me try from linux->linux
<daftykins> and what *is* this result?
<doomlord_> "failed to open display ''"
<doomlord_> that works
<doomlord_> in my experiment i SSH'd from the same machine to itself; however i verified that it didn't allow launching gl apps without -X
<doomlord_> any idea what could be different going from mac -> linux
#ubuntu 2015-05-11
<AR45> Well damn I need to spend even more money on this computer :[
<grend> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/GAW8a9Ew
<grend> AR45: paypal them to me and u wont :D
<daftykins> grend: yep that disk has one bad sector pending and many errors, do you have your data backed up?
<grend> yes
<Coolmannorm> hello?
<daftykins> grend: so personally i would 'dd' zero fill the disk to force it to remap any and all bad sectors it finds, but most likely due to the errors reported you need to replace it anyway
<daftykins> Coolmannorm: do you have a support question?
<grend> dd zero fill how?
<daftykins> being 100% sure you have any data you need, because this will kill *everything*...
<daftykins> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M
<Coolmannorm> why can i not connect a bluetooth speaker using ubuntu mate on my rbpi
<Coolmannorm> it goes to connect but then disconnects
<AR45> daftykins: is my issue with my motherboard or my card?
<daftykins> AR45: you don't have a card, the graphics is on the CPU
<AR45> that's what I mean
<cuddylier> Does this error: http://i.imgur.com/HsVYFq5.png when trying to load a ubuntu desktop CD for installation mean the CD is corrupt?
<AR45> I have a 30 day warranty I could just switch the cards parts out.
<daftykins> i can't 100% see what that model CPU is meant to do, but it could be a CPU limitation
<daftykins> i looked at a Z97 and it has the same limitation
<grend> daftykins: kill means delete data?
<daftykins> no you don't follow, the entire CPU would have to come out :P
<daftykins> grend: yes the above command wipes the entire drive
<grend> thats not very useful :D
<grend> its like reinstalling ubuntu
<daftykins> grend: what? you do understand that disk is trash right?
<daftykins> it's dead, not coming back
<grend> daftykins: its alive
<grend> i can access it
<daftykins> no it is faulty
<grend> merely 1 bad sector
<daftykins> and it will only get worse.
<daftykins> no you're not looking at the proper information there
<daftykins> one sector awaiting remapping is only part of the issue
<daftykins> look at line 54
<grend> well what are others?
<grend> pre fail
<grend> :D
<daftykins> also, it's a 100GB Hitachi?
<daftykins> that wouldn't even store my music
<grend> http://pastebin.com/9TSMpCxZ
<grend> :)
<grend> yes I plan to get new HD
<cuddylier> Does this error: http://i.imgur.com/HsVYFq5.png when trying to load a ubuntu desktop CD for installation mean the CD is corrupt?
<grend> seems like it
<daftykins> cuddylier: aren't you pointing to an ISO?
<daftykins> why not just MD5 it
<cuddylier> I burnt the ISO to the CD
<cuddylier> How do I do that if it's an ISO on a CD?
<cuddylier> I got the ISO from the ubuntu site just
<grend> daftykins: out of interest how i can tell ubuntu to remap bad sector?
<grend> without re installing it
<daftykins> grend: you don't. and it doesn't even matter if you do, that disk is fudged.
<grend> well how to do it? :D
<grend> hehe
<daftykins> you don't
<daftykins> it is a disk firmware action
<grend> what do u mean?
<daftykins> out of the reach of the OS.
<grend> some people say use sudo badblocks -svvn -c 262144 /dev/sda
<grend> hmmm
<daftykins> total waste of time
<daftykins> you'll just likely corrupt the drives partitions further
<grend> silly firmware :D
<daftykins> nothing to do with it, your disk is dead.
<grend> its alove
<daftykins> no it is not.
<grend> 99% works :D
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: "I burnt the ISO to the CD " Most of the 'buntu .iso files will not fit on a "CD"; require a DVD .
<grend> blah only 1 sector is bad so far and ok slow access time
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: DVD then yeah, Datacentre did it for me
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: check the DVD's integrity; easy way is boot to the boot menu and "check disk for defects" option .
<daftykins> grend: i've over 20 years experience with hardware, i've seen hundreds of disk failures. you're not the first to HOPE for a better outcome, but i'm telling you you're living on borrowed time :) have a backup of your data, buy a new disk - and throw this thing in the trash :)
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: Boot menu of the CD?
<daftykins> to try and use it is simply foolish
<grend> daftykins: atm there is no new disk
<grend> :D
<grend> as simple as that
<daftykins> grend: having one sector pending reallocation simply means only one has been found so far, there will likely be more
<daftykins> your machine will lock up the next time it encounters one most likely
<grend> I have read some forums, people use such drives for years
<Captonjamason> so in the past ive had my fare share problems with GRUB but this is insane, if you helped me in the past you know what my problem is, if you dont know then when i boot it throws me into the grub command line, i have A: reinstalled grub, Did not work B: Reinstalled it another time, did not help and C: Compleatly got rid of grub and replaced it with LILO and it still puts me into the GRUB command line, why is this happening
<MisterMom> grend, i agree with daftykins that disk will die the more you fool with it the more data you will loose
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Boot the liveDVD, and as soon as the bios screen clears, depress the right shift key -> language screen, press the escape key to accept the default -> boot menu .
<daftykins> grend: only after a full wipe to ensure there really was only one bad sector
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: Is the bios screen before the purple screen with the dots?
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Yes, bios boots then hands off to the operating system boot code then the kernel loads .
<taydon> hello
<daftykins> lo
<Captonjamason> hey
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: I pressed alt F1 to see the console, how do I get back to GUI?
<grend> :)
<daftykins> cuddylier: F7
<cuddylier> daftykins: Thanks, console part showed the same errors but GUI says it's checking the disk so I'll leave it
<daftykins> are you 100% forced to use real optical media?
<daftykins> surely KVM can be fed ISOs
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: press ctl+alt+F7 to return to the GUI .
<daftykins> no need for control at that point ^_^
<Captonjamason> so in the past ive had my fare share problems with GRUB but this is insane, if you helped me in the past you know what my problem is, if you dont know then when i boot it throws me into the grub command line, i have A: reinstalled grub, Did not work B: Reinstalled it another time, did not help and C: Compleatly got rid of grub and replaced it with LILO and it still puts me into the GRUB command line, why is this happening
<Captonjamason>  and please help me, im tired of fighting with this problem,
<grend> daftykins: imo firmware simply wants people to buy new disks
<grend> :D
<Nomaska> If I have an Ubuntu virtualization, is it possible to run things from my main OS on my Ubuntu virtualization?
<daftykins> grend: no
<grend> daftykins: well hmm disk could last at least 400 years
<daftykins> no that's complete rubbish :)
<grend> I love to keep same stuff for ages :D
<grend> which modern disks can last very long time?
<daftykins> they all suffer from failure.
<daftykins> or all *can* at least
<daftykins> i run many systems with disks that have been spinning for over 6 years solid, 24x7...
<wdkevin> Is there anywhere to get a copy of Ubuntu as an OVF for quick deployment of new VM's?
<grend> daftykins: also how to access such disk? backup I had is ok however not the most recent :D
<MisterMom> ive had a two week old laptop with a failing HD and then i have had disks that are 10 years old that still work
<grend> yes 10 years and more is nice
<daftykins> grend: no idea, you use LVM. i have no experience with that
<MisterMom> they just go when they want lol
<daftykins> that they do!
<grend> MisterMom: do u know how to use LVM?
<MisterMom> grend, sorry no
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: It says http://i.spartanhost.net/qoII8Oxi.png
<cuddylier> I'm assuming that means the CD is dead
<daftykins> either work out how to use ISOs or reburn the CD with verification at a slower speed
<Bashing-om> Captonjamason: If it were me with a history of grub issues; I would do a full CHange Root, purge grub and do a fresh install of grub .
<Captonjamason> ive done that
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: You are back to square 1, md5sum the .iso file and reburn to DVD .
<cuddylier> Mhm yeah, I'll do that, thanks
<grend> daftykins: which file system ubuntu usually use?
<EriC^^> ext4
<Bashing-om> Captonjamason: As you have done all the reinstallation of grub from scratch, and stiill with problems - I would suspect a bad hard drive . -> smartctl ?
<daftykins> EXT4
<Captonjamason> ran it, i dont know what is wrong
<grend> dafty so something like mount -t ext4-3g /dev/dw-0 /media/disk -o force ?
<daftykins> there is no such thing as ext4-3g
<grend> it wont mount via disks as it was not shut clean last time
<daftykins> /dev/dw-0 sounds wrong
<daftykins> why are you asking me about something i already stated i don't have experience with? :)
<grend> becouse u know something
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<Bashing-om> Captonjamason: Then is the final solution, as daftykins points out .. time to zero out the drive and start all over fresh with all .
<EriC^^> Captonjamason: what's the problem?
<daftykins> Captonjamason: sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<grend> http://pastebin.com/nkF5gPgS
<grend> :)
 * daftykins plays the organ for grend's disks funeral
<grend> its very solid disk
<grend> I can sell it to you for u server :D
<daftykins> i get really annoyed by people who continue to say the opposite of fact.
<grend> daftykins: fact is many disks can be fixed
<grend> so I wish to fix this one
<grend> at very least to get latest data from it
<Apachez> fact is dont claim something to be factual when it really isnt
<daftykins> it is based on the smartctl output from before, Apachez
<daftykins> grend: yes getting data is the only thing you will likely be able to achieve.
<sleezio> hello, lets say when i installed ubuntu, i chose not to require password to login when starting pc, now i've changed my mind, where/how do i tell it to require password to login now?
<daftykins> play with 'testdisk' maybe
<taydon> yes
<EriC^^> sleezio: settings > user
<sleezio> ty
<taydon> hello hello
<taydon> how everyone
<jayjo> Is there a way to ensure a job is being run in the background? Vague question I know... I'm running a mysql query that takes many hours but I lose my connection to the server and it halts the query. How can I run it and log out while it still works?
<sorch> nohup?
<daftykins> or run it in a screen session
<daftykins> you can reattach to screen upon disconnection
<grend> daftykins: ty :D
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<taydon> i understand
<OerHeks> !am
<jayjo> I know how to run a linux command from screen and detach from the session, how do I login to mysql and run a specific query and logout
<sorch> use the mysql console?
<daftykins> mysql -u user -p
<ki7rw> is there a way for 2 bluetooth headsets to share the same source?
<daftykins> ki7rw: i doubt it
<jayjo> right, that's what I was doing. sorry if this is clear. From there, it will be in the interpreter and not give me access to the terminal. Am I safe to disconnect if I started the screen session?
<daftykins> but then i can count on one finger how many times i've touched bluetooth
<daftykins> jayjo: yes because you first detach with "ctrl+a, d" then do whatever
<daftykins> give it a try.
<wldcordeiro__> What's the name of the fallback dm? I'm getting annoyed with it appearing instead of sddm when I open my laptop up from a suspend
<ki7rw> i didn't think so - i can see how it could be a security issue if someone could evesdrop on skype or cell phone conversations
<Flannel> jayjo: with screen, while you've disconnected from screen, you didn't logout of the terminal (so the stuff will continue)
<barnex> heh, I'm getting terrible performance, any ideas why?
<barnex> it's soo bad I'm seeing keyboard lag
<barnex> measured in seconds on spikes
<daftykins> barnex: share a screen/paste of 'top' ?
<daftykins> and check dmesg for issues?
<barnex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11070937/ - that's the dmesg, seems to be full of flash related segfaults
<barnex> but that's not recent, since the supermeatboy and don't starve was hours ago
<barnex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11070965/ - here's top
<daftykins> hmm intel driver hangs
<daftykins> yeah your load average is high
<daftykins> weird, you're using a lot of swap despite having RAM free
<daftykins> barnex: has this happened regularly, or just this boot right now?
<barnex> It's not performing great and I sometimes get laggy keyboard or program switching
<barnex> but that's the new level of bad
<barnex> this boot has uptime of 5 days and it was ok most of the time
<daftykins> do you have an SSD or a mechanical hard disk?
<barnex> mechanical in raid 5 which wasn't smart
<barnex> also luks
<daftykins> ugh.
<daftykins> so really, if this is the only time it's done it, there's not much to say
<jayjo> OK to be painfully clear, and I'm sorry that I'm new to this, but I run screen, detach it, and then run the command while using the detached screen? And at that point because it is detached the session won't be ruined if I disconnect?
<jayjo> so after I do ctl+a d to detach, I do screen -r get to back into the detached screen?
<barnex> jayjo: I think the order should be run screen, run a command inside, detach
<daftykins> jayjo: you type screen, run "mysql -u user -p" to get the mysql terminal, then lets say you ran a query ending ; - you then press Ctrl+A, then single press 'd'
<barnex> but I'm not sure what you want
<jayjo> OK, thanks I'm trying it now
<barnex> hm, so… 25% load when listening to music online is fine on i5-4670K 3.4 Ghz?
<jayjo> Great that worked I think! screen must havea  catch in place to grab ctl+a all the time, because when I ran the sql command I thought my cursor would've still be accepting inputs ontly into the mysql command line
<barnex> seems like everything is so resource intensive nowadays
<daftykins> jayjo: mmm it's an intermediary layer that understands that stuff
<daftykins> barnex: well you've got skype running, been running for 5 days... really no point judging anything ;)
<barnex> so like
<barnex> regular restarts are now a thing in linux? :o
<jak2000> hi friends how to remove completly apache?
<daftykins> sudo service apache2 stop && sudo apt-get purge apache2
<daftykins> bear in mind that'll nuke your configs
<barnex> Ehh, it's weird, I'd expect reasonably current computer to be able to run pidgin, browser, a 7 year old game and stream some music without dying ;3
<barnex> and some screens with irc and shells
<daftykins> what version are you on?
<barnex> and other weird stuff
<barnex> 14.04
<daftykins> has it at any point been upgraded from a prior?
<barnex> It's a fresh install, but I kept my home
<barnex> since 2003 I think :P
<daftykins> including . folders?
<barnex> yeah
<daftykins> ugh
<jak2000> daftykins ok no problem
<daftykins> well running a haswell there, using the on-die graphics judging by your dmesg from earlier, maybe there'd be benefits from a newer build
<daftykins> er newer kernel
<barnex> that's worth looking into
<barnex> although that on-die is just because I broke my graphics card recently
<barnex> and it wasn't much better with it (nvidia card)
<daftykins> which one?
<daftykins> right well i've never seen anyone with such hardware have issues like you are, so i'd clean out that home personally
<daftykins> but maybe it'd only be worth doing once you get a new card in, assuming you are
<barnex> MSI geforce GTX 780 OC
<barnex> heh, maybe you're onto something
<barnex> I upgraded everything, because performance was getting bad on my previous computer
<barnex> and it wasn't that much better with the setup I think was pretty decent back than
<barnex> I'll miss my dotfiles though :<
<daftykins> never hurts to cheak the health of your disks
<daftykins> but even in RAID dmesg would be screaming
<barnex> The disks were new too
<daftykins> that doesn't mean a thing
<barnex> I know
<daftykins> in a batch of 8 enterprise WDs i had two die in a month once
<barnex> I run a default diagnostics before making an array
<barnex> I mean smart
<barnex> not sure which test though
<barnex> it's probably worth looking into
<daftykins> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdx | pastebinit
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> with pastebinit and smartmontools installed
<daftykins> where sdx is each disk
<barnex> I know
<daftykins> but then i have zero experience with encryption setups and soft RAID so they could factor into some of this behaviour
<barnex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11071246/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/11071248/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/11071249/
<barnex> maybe I should run some self-tests
<barnex> Not sure which ones though?
<daftykins> definitely all clean there
<daftykins> nah i don't think so
<barnex> I wonder, when you run 14.04 live how's performance?
<barnex> because my dotfiles and raid setup shouldn't be an issue live
<barnex> and it was terrible afair nevertheless
<daftykins> depends if you have a nice nippy flash drive :>
<daftykins> surprised you don't grab an SSD, i can't tolerate machines without them nowadays
<daftykins> leave the RAID for your media storage
<compdoc> spoilt
<daftykins> if spoilt is working and spending your own money on warped priorities, then sure - spoilt
<daftykins> :)
<sven86> hello everyone, is this where I can get help with my ubuntu setup?
<compdoc> sometimes
<daftykins> yes it is!
<dthboi> join #Plez
<daftykins> though you have to ask a question first
<daftykins> dthboi: missing a / ? :)
<dthboi> quit
<barnex> well, this setup is seriously spoilit'd anyways, so I might do that
<compdoc> its 'spoiled'. I was just saying it like some ppl on TV
<sven86> okay, I'm having problems setting up my directory for nfs.  it keeps on hanging when i try to do a mount
<Parabola> so, i installed ubuntu-desktop on top of a clean server install (needed raid), and i don't have audio.. lspci showed the intel hda, i have the driver in the conf, alsamixer volume turned up.
<Parabola> what magical package am i missing?
<compdoc> samba might work a little better
<sven86> even though it's a xfs filesystem?
<daftykins> no experience with NFS here
<compdoc> hmm, maybe. Works great with zfs
<deadmund> Parabola: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting   Have you gone through this very good doc about sound?
<sven86> okay
<Parabola> deadmund: i had not, i followed this (to no avail) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Parabola> i'll check that one out now
<Parabola> deadmund: is there some meta / group package for desktop i need to install?
<Parabola> i needed mdadm during install, so i used server install, then added the DE with the meta package
<Parabola> alsa-base and pulseaudio appear to be installed and "working"
<daftykins> Parabola: ubuntu-desktop is the meta package, though installing ubuntu-desktop^ is the tasksel entry
<daftykins> not sure if it'd pull in anything else
<daftykins> Parabola: fritsch has some minimal server install guide somewhere though
<daftykins> assuming this is for Kodi
<Parabola> kodi? no
<Parabola> its a desktop./
<Parabola>  no XBMC
<daftykins> ah ok
<Parabola> i did xubuntu-desktop, but yeah, i dont even have audio / sound entries in settings
<Parabola> nor do i have a volume thing to add to panel. i feel like somethign is missing
<eryndiamonds> hello?
<daftykins> yes?
<Parabola> there are no sound settings, so theres some package im missing that might be vital
<eryndiamonds> I need help. I am running Kubuntu 15.04. Ever since the last security update, I am having an issue with grub
<eryndiamonds> I'm getting g-io-error-quark
<Parabola> lol.. fixed
<Parabola> well, partially fixed, in alsamixer i set the device, but it was being overriden by PA, so the HDMI out audio (no HDMI being used) was the "default'
<Parabola> now to get the volume panel installed :)
<sven86> i'll try samba, because I know that kodi can read samba directories, but I wasn't sure because the shared directories were in xfs.
<user_> hi everyone
<eryndiamonds> does anyone know how to fix my problem?
<user_> how do i use the output of a cut command to a wget request?
<daftykins> user_: sounds like a question for #bash
<user_> im trying something like cut | wget $1
<user_> grep  'var myPhpVar' teste | cut -d "'" -f2 |
<compdoc> eryndiamonds, what sort of drive is it?
<daftykins> eryndiamonds: when do you see this "g-io..." ?
<barnex> btw, how would that SSD setup look? Keep all my dotfiles on SSD and UnionFS my /home?
<barnex> or just have home/media as a mount point for my heavy stuff?
<daftykins> i usually say to symlink or mount the media folders to the mechanical
<eryndiamonds> I see it when I go into recovery mode. because Kubuntu will no longer reboot nor boot up without going through recovery mode
<daftykins> so Music, Pictures, Videos, etc
<p1und3r> is there a way to test unity8-mir desktop session when you run nvidia proprietary on X?
<eryndiamonds> How do I find my drive info again?
<sven86> any suggestions for a smb.conf setup so that kodi can use mythtv to record to the shared directory?
<eryndiamonds> daftykins. Is it a driver issue?
<daftykins> no?
<eryndiamonds> ok????
<daftykins> although i suspect you may have meant 'drive' ?
<daftykins> which was not my suggestion if you look above :)
<eryndiamonds> yes I did
<eryndiamonds> Hard to follow. you were talking to 2 of us
<daftykins> but it was someone else who mentioned disks to you :)
<eryndiamonds> I just don't know how to fix the problem.
<eryndiamonds> It is very annoying
<daftykins> well i'm not sure why compdoc asked what sort of drive you have, but err
<eryndiamonds> I don't know either
<daftykins> what happens when you try to boot normally?
<eryndiamonds> I wasn't having any problems before the last security update
<user_> does aplay play sounds from url?
<daftykins> what do you deem a security update?
<eryndiamonds> It goes to a blank screen and no drive activity. I have to manually restart and then it gives me the grub menu
<daftykins> eryndiamonds: tried booting with nomodeset?
<eryndiamonds> It was a pop-up on bottom of screen telling me there was a security update
<eryndiamonds> nomodeset?
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> do you use any proprietary graphics drivers?
<eryndiamonds> not sure. i was given this laptop several years ago. I have no idea what it has. It is very old. 2007
<daftykins> mmhmm
<daftykins> eryndiamonds: well try the above and see how you get on, then we can continue if you come back
<eryndiamonds> How do I do the !nomodeset?
<daftykins> eryndiamonds: you see how me typing that made ubottu speak? read her message.
<newhoa> Hi. Is there a program that will reorganize my photos to a new directory structure (right now they are Year/Month/Day and I want then Year/Month)? You can change the import structure on Shotwell, but I don't see a way to reorganize already imported photos with this program.
<barnex> Not sure, have you tried shotwell and simmilar photo management programs newhoa?
<newhoa> I can't find a way to do it in gThumb. I'm trying a weird roundabout way in shotwell right now which is erasing the database, setting it to import into an empty folder, and then importing my library into that new folder.
<newhoa> Seems like there would be a really simple command line app for this. All it needs to do is read exif date data and sort.
<daftykins> if there is, your research would've turned it up though right?
<barnex> I think it might be one of those things, that are so simple nobody bothers to make a command for it and package it, since you can write a script for it in half an hour
<barnex> and this half hour probably includes learning how to write scripts in bash :P
<daftykins> i would have just sorted my pics from the beginning *cough*
<barnex> identify -verbose path/to/image | grep date:create:
<barnex> gets you create date
<barnex> | awk -e '{print ($2)}' | awk -F- -e '{print ($1)}' - gets you a year
<barnex> | awk -e '{print ($2)}' | awk -F- -e '{print ($2)}' - gets you a month
<barnex> store those in variable
<barnex> mkdir -p $YEAR/$MONTH
<barnex> move $PHOTO $YEAR/$MONTH
<barnex> and you're done
<daftykins> be nicer if you took that to #bash really :>
<barnex> do this for every photo with find or bash loop if they are all in the same dir
<barnex> sorry
<barnex> If I took that to #bash they'd probably tell me that I'm terrible and this sucks :P
<barnex> Because it probably does
<barnex> point is, it's simple enough to not require a commandline tool
<hanhui> ？？
<hanhui> :-(
<daftykins> hanhui: if you are here for support, ask a question
<Ghen> just wandering about
<LMNOP> hi how can i help u
<daftykins> Ghen: i was referring to the user named
<LMNOP> hi how can i help u
<daftykins> LMNOP: stop it
<LMNOP> am i makeing u mad
<LMNOP> just trying to help
<newhoa> Ah, thanks you all. I just ended up doing the weird shotwell thing. It worked.
<barnex> glad it did
<nextech> Hello
<LMNOP> hi how can i help u
<netgear1> anyone own any system76 products or have any opinions on their desktops?
<justdave> I have a machine hooked up to a TV, and the BIOS can't drive the TV's native resolution (but Ubuntu does just fine once X11 starts and I get a desktop)
<justdave> since I can't actually see the boot menu is there a way to make grub tell it to boot from a USB stick without interactoin?
<dingurt> justdave: I know it's a silly suggestion, but have you considered just temporarily hooking it up to a monitor to enable the setting in the BIOS?
<daftykins> or learn the boot menu key
<justdave> dingurt: yeah, stongly suspected that's what'd have to be done, but that involves finding one :-)
<dingurt> if he can't see the option, then he won't know which one to select
<justdave> can't exactly detatch a laptop display :)
<dingurt> lol, no
<justdave> oh, actually.... I have one of those crashcart adapters I use for work when I visit datacenters, plugs the USB and video from a server into the USB port on the laptop and shows me the display on the laptop.  should have thought of that.  bet that'll work
<dingurt> well there ya go
<daftykins> dingurt: you have no sense of adventure! :D
<daftykins> *press key, cursor down, hit enter... hope... repeat* :D
<dingurt> haha
<geoffmcc> sven86: it was forever ago, but are you still having NFS issues? As I use it.
<sven86> yes, very much so
<geoffmcc> sven86: is it an external drive?
<sven86> yes, it's a raid
<justdave> hmm, no luck.  crashcart adapter is VGA, the box hooked up to the TV only has a DVI output (and a DVI->HDMI converter between it and the TV)
<justdave> can't find a DVI->VGA converter anywhere
<geoffmcc> sven86: i have not done it with raid, but maybe can help. Have you setup your exports directory
<sven86> yes i have, and they hang when i do sudo exportfs -a
<geoffmcc> sven86: one min, lemme go through my setup
<geoffmcc> sven86: i had issues at first but it was because of /etc/idmapd.conf  what does yours look like
<geoffmcc> sven86: also is this for just local use
<sven86> geoffmcc: yes, it's for local use for now. I'm just trying to setup my kodi frontend to see the directories on my mythbuntu backend
<justdave> aha, found a DVI->VGA, and it works, I can see it :)
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to get the exact ubuntu desktop theme for xrdp?
<sven86> geoffmcc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11072568/
<geoffmcc> sven86: does /etc/idmapd.conf contain Domain = localdomain under the #set your domain here section? On all machines. THats what made it work for me
<geoffmcc> sven86: try uncommenting Domain = localdomain
<geoffmcc> sven86: on both client and server
<sven86> geoffmcc: okay
<ivancss> Boa noite pessoal!
<viyyer> Hi I am having difficulty starting X after upgrading to 15.04
<sven86> geoffmcc: I also get this when I do showmount: showmount -e xxx.xxx.x.x gives me this: rpc mount export: RPC: Timed out
<viyyer> this is the error thrown by lightdm http://paste.ubuntu.com/11072521/
<viyyer> I get low resolution x with nouveau drivers. but when I remove it and install the ubuntu recommended proprietary nvidia-331 drivers, I just get blank screens
<daftykins> viyyer: what card?
<viyyer> daftfykins: nvidia GF108GLM [
<viyyer> daftfykins: nvidia GF108GLM [NVS5200M] (rev a1)
<viyyer> acording to lspci
<sven86> geoffmcc: I uncomment on the mythbuntu server, but I don't know how to uncomment it on the kodi frontend, because i'm using amazon fire tv as the frontend
<geoffmcc> sven86: lemme do some more looking
<viyyer> daftykin
<geoffmcc> sven86: also you have installed nfs-common on client?
<compdoc> mythbuntu works with amazon fire tv?
<sven86> no i haven't
<daftykins> viyyer: is this a desktop?
<daftykins> ah no M, so laptop surely
<viyyer> daftykins: should I try the other drivers? I have already tried the noueau and nvidia-331-update. nouveau shows low resolution like 640x480 and update doesn't show anything
<daftykins> that's... old and technically quadro i think
<daftykins> yeah try 304
<viyyer> daftykins: nope, its a laptop
<viyyer> daftykins: its a quadro processor
<viyyer> haven't had X issues on ubuntu in a long time
<geoffmcc> sven86: likely your issue... I used this guide to setup mine https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-file-system.html#nfs-client-configuration
<sven86> i've read that one
<daftykins> viyyer: sticking to LTS was probably wiser for such age hardware, but yeah see how nvidia-304 grabs you.
<sven86> geoffmcc: but the freezing and hanging is happening on the server side
<viyyer> ok .. let me enable nouveau and then switch to 304
<daftykins> enable? just purge nvidia* and install nvidia-304
<viyyer> daftykins: oh ok
<viyyer> daftykins: could this have been because of kernel upgrade as well?
<geoffmcc> sven86: hmm. All i did was sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server. Setup /etc/exports with /media/usb/media      192.168.1.0/24(ro,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check) and then sudo service nfs-kernel-server start
<daftykins> viyyer: just moving up to 15.04 during the upgrade? yeah that kernel change to 3.19 would change a few things
<geoffmcc> sven86: on the client side i setup fstab nfs-server:/media/usb/media    /media/usb   nfs   auto  0  0, as well as set the Domain = localdomain in /etc/idmapd.conf
<sven86> geoffmcc: yeah, i did that too, but when i try to do sudo service nfs-kernel-server start, it hangs
<most_wanted> how can i add a public key for apt-get?
<geoffmcc> sven86: only other thing i can really say is I did all this on Ubuntu Server 15.04 and my client is Jessie 8
<sven86> geoffmcc: okay, thanks
<geoffmcc> sven86: sorry. Like i said I had issues until i set on both sides the Domain = localdomain, but at no time was there any hang on server side, so you are having a different issue
<xangua> !gpgerr | most_wanted
<ubottu> most_wanted: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<most_wanted> ubottu: thanks! is there an article or man page you can refer me to?
<geoffmcc> sven86: now that i think of it, it could be freezing/hanging on the server side cause it cant make connection to client due to nfs-common not being installed, seeing as you presumably setup your desired shares on the server side and then tried to start it
<geoffmcc> sven86: no wait thats not right....sorry couldnt be of more help
<sven86> geoffmcc: Okay, but I found this, when I was checking out my dmesg: "nfs: server xxx not responding, timed out"
<nextech> how to install xamp in ubuntu 14.04
<nextech> how to install xamp in ubuntu 14.04
<nextech> anyone?
<cfhowlett> !patience | nextech
<ubottu> nextech: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nextech> OK thanks im sorry
<geoffmcc> sven86: oh wait, not 100% sure matters, but did you do sudo exportfs -a before or after you sudo service nfs-kernel-server start
<daftykins> nextech: well you know what the letters stand for right? so you are installing apache, mysql and either PHP or Perl or some such
<daftykins> nextech: so install apache2, mysql-server and php5
<dingurt> so i guess it isn't referred to as LAMP anymore?
<nextech> all thank you
<daftykins> dingurt: yes, X simply refers to *any OS*
<dingurt> ah
<dingurt> figured
<daftykins> i wouldn't have said that in a Linux channel :)
<geoffmcc> sven86: also, sure you dont have a firewall enabled?
<sven86> geoffmcc: you know what? that could be the problem
<geoffmcc> sven86: i didnt even think of that at first since I dont use as my ubuntu server does not have direct incomming access. You have to go through my Pi to get to my Ubuntu Server
<geoffmcc> if not accessing locally
<andrewjs18> hi LAMP gurus, is it still customary to place apache.conf config changes in a 'child' conf?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> andrewjs18: you mean sites or the main config for the server itself?
<andrewjs18> daftykins, main config
<daftykins> i always make a backup and edit direct, you'll find it's pretty separated these days though
<daftykins> separate portions all over the shop :P
<andrewjs18> yeah, I've noticed.  I had just created a custom.conf and adding some configs in there that I noticed were also in server.conf..I guess the server.conf config options were overriding the ones I placed inside custom.conf
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> yeah hardly worth listing things twice
<daftykins> can't say i've ever known of doing that one separate
<andrewjs18> sorry, it was security.conf
<andrewjs18> in older versions of apache, there wasn't a separate security.conf file, was there?
<spearson> Hi
<daftykins> nah
<andrewjs18> that's what I thought
<daftykins> nor were the worker module configs separate too
<LMNOP> hi how can i help u
<andrewjs18> I guess I shall just make a copy of the enitre apache directory, then make my edits direct, as you mentioned
<spearson> I updated to ubuntu 15.04 and accidentally  deleted the ubuntu gnome via terminal and it booted to termnal so I followed the instructions to get the light dm back
<andrewjs18> no sense in copying a file here or there..easier to do the whole directory, lol
<spearson> now, it's stuck in a login loop
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | spearson
<ubottu> spearson: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<spearson> I enter my password and it just asks for it agian
<lotuspsychje> spearson: you can also try 'fix broken packages' from grub recoverymode
<daftykins> spearson: check your ~ for any files not owned by your user
<zykotick9> spearson: re: daftykins's suggestion above, ~/.Xauthority specifically can be an issue (if not owned by your user)
<spearson> I booted into recovery
<spearson> what next?
<daftykins> ls -al ~/ | pastebinit
<lotuspsychje> spearson: try the 'fix broken packages'
<spearson> what't the command to fix broken packages?
<daftykins> i believe it's a menu item, no?
<lotuspsychje> yes, should be on the menu of recoverymode
<spearson> I saw it but the drop down command line has scrolled it off the screen
<spearson> should I reboot into recovery again?
<lotuspsychje> spearson: i dont know wich option you triggered
<daftykins> root shell perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> spearson: did you choose something else from list like terminal or failsafeX ?
<spearson> Drop to root shell prompt
<spearson> that was what I triggered
<lotuspsychje> spearson: ok reboot, and re-enter recoverymode, this time with fix broken packages
<spearson> ok
<spearson> I selected fix broken packages and it said the software was up to date so I went ahead with a partial upgrade if it did anything
<spearson> should I try to reboot normally now?
<lotuspsychje> spearson: how about failsafeX would that bring you any further?
<spearson> what about failsafeX?
<lotuspsychje> spearson: can you boot into it?
<Mava> very intresting. "Can't find recent OpenSSL libcrypto"
<zoidfarb> I just upgraded to 15.04, and if I log into any desktop other than GNOME (e.g. GNOME Classic, Cinnamon, etc.) I get a black screen after login
<spearson> I just tried booting normally and get the same login loop
<zoidfarb> Any ideas what I can do to fix that?
<LMNOP> hi wut error
<lotuspsychje> spearson: i think you will need a fresh install mate
<spearson> so there is no way around the login loop issue?
<spearson> I got boot to the gui login screen though and enter my password but it doesn;t actually login
<spearson> I could try recreating the user account?
<lotuspsychje> spearson: you can try sure
<spearson> how do you recreate or delete a user?
<cfhowlett> !deluser
<lotuspsychje> !user | spearson
<ubottu> spearson: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<spearson> can I replace the user spearson with a new spearson ?
<spearson> it says it already exists
<daftykins> test the guest session
<spearson> I tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/425112/cant-login-to-gui-with-my-valid-password and it didn't seem to work
<spearson> can't seem to login with my password via the gui but when I do tty I'm able to login with username and password in order to perform sudo
<spearson> any ideas?
<daftykins> well i don't believe you ever checked the file permissions as initially suggested
<spearson> could you walk me through it?
<daftykins> boot recovery, root shell, "ls -al /home/yourusername/"
<daftykins> look for anything other than ".." which is owned by root:root
<buffon137> test
<daftykins> test failed!
<geoffmcc> join #ubuntu-server
<buffon137> chown nobody:nobody
<daftykins> ...
<A1F4> How to harden my ubuntu desktop?
<spearson> I took a photo
<A1F4> 15.04.
<A1F4> i already installed and use ufw utility.
<spearson> http://postimg.org/image/ms1t9203h/
<A1F4> Any other help will be appreciated..
<spearson> that's the screenshot of the command
<daftykins> that's a no then
<daftykins> spearson: test the guest session
<spearson> so the command output is good :)
<daftykins> it's fine yes
<spearson> cool
<spearson> I'll try the guest
<daftykins> but that's actually a bad thing because it means the problem is elsewhere
<spearson> hmm
<spearson> should I test the guest session or try something else?
<daftykins> guest.
<spearson> not sure if it did it wrong. it says no such file or directory
<A1F4> What you like in ubuntu 15.04 ?
<spearson> ls -al /home/yourusername/guest right?
<daftykins> spearson: no you boot to the login screen, then pick to log into a guest session
<spearson> ok
<spearson> rebooting now
<spearson> nope
<spearson> I clicked guest session and it went blank and then back to the login screen
<andrewjs18> meant to ask..can I go from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS directly or do I need to do the versions in between?
<daftykins> spearson: sounds like your upgrade didn't go so well. just upgraded to 15.04 did you say?
<spearson> yup
<daftykins> andrewjs18: directly yes
<daftykins> spearson: log in via TTY and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to ensure it finished properly
<daftykins> but it sounds like it's game over and clean install time
<spearson> ok
<daftykins> (after backing up)
<andrewjs18> daftykins, nice..I made the mistake of putting 12.10 on another server I was running..had to go from 12.10 to 13.10 and then over to 14.04, IIRC.
<nextech> 15.04 much better than 14.04
<daftykins> nextech: rubbish :)
<spearson> I did that
<andrewjs18> nextech, I like LTS for servers
<nextech> Yes me too
<spearson> I think the issue was that I accidentally removed the gnome so when I rebooted, it went to the terminal screen so I installed the lightdm so I could login and that is when I started having login problems
<spearson> before everything worked fine after the upgrade
<daftykins> spearson: maybe you have no desktop environment installed
<spearson> what is the commend to install it?
<nextech> sudo apt-get install
<daftykins> spearson: gnome3 is it you use?
<spearson> which default display manager should I use? lightdm or gdm?
<daftykins> up to you.
<spearson> which do you recommend?
<daftykins> just pick one
<spearson> ok
<spearson> I went with gdm
<spearson> now upon reboot I just a black screen with flashing text from the terminal hmm
<spearson> I have ubuntu install as a VM
<spearson> not sure that would make a difference
<daftykins> it would definitely have been handy to have stated from the outset
<spearson> could I still do that?
<spearson> you mean not as a VM?
<daftykins> not unless you have a time machine
<spearson> hmm
<spearson> what to do now?
<daftykins> i have no chance of unravelling your installs issues plus i'm going to sleep, so you should probably back up your ~ and clean install
<spearson> Thanks for your help
<daftykins> in future, make more use of VM snapshots so you can restore :>
<daftykins> np
<spearson> right
<spearson> reinstalling now :)
<spearson> I wish I could figure out the issues with the old one though
<dodeluser> I got a specific question about remastering.. I followed this tutorial.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Advanced_Customizations         but there is one thing I cannot understand.. someone who could help me please? thank you so much
<barnex> just tell us what you don't understand
<dodeluser> ok ahm.. about rebuilding initrd.lz... I edited a file (to change e.g. default username...)  I took the initrd.lz from original source.. I unpacked it how described.. and repacked it..
<dodeluser> I tried to copy the file to /editchrootfolder/casper/
<dodeluser> and then to
<dodeluser> sudo chroot "${WORK}/new" mkinitramfs -o ${WORK}/new/initrd.lz 3.16.0-30-generic
<dodeluser> but I get error messages like:
<dodeluser> errors like these: http://pastebin.com/GbuBH6N2
<dodeluser> ?? :-)
<faaz> hi,why do i havePermission denied on command such as javac -v and ./idea.sh
<lotuspsychje> !java | faaz
<ubottu> faaz: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<faaz> i have installed OpenJDK7 package but still get this : bash: /usr/bin/javac: Permission denied after javac -v
<asraa>  hi can we install kvm and xen on same ubuntu 14.04
<asraa> it is possible to install xen on separate kernal with ubuntu?
<asraa>  hi can we install kvm and xen on same ubuntu 14.04
<Thete> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu 15.04 to start in text/console mode (no GUI)?  The instructions on 14.10 no longer work
<TheoMurpse> I just plugged in a USB3 device and dmesg gives me this at the end: xhci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep ffff8800d8894648 - this after registered new interface driver usb-storage, uas, but fdisk -l does not list the disk at all. What might be going on?
<TheoMurpse> It seems like Ubuntu recognizes the disk but it's not in fdisk and it's not automounted in /media/ubuntu/
<TheoMurpse> lsusb sees it, too
<TheoMurpse> (it's a HDD)
<faaz> while installing idea it said : "No JDK found. Please validate either IDEA_JDK, JDK_HOME or JAVA_HOME environment variable points to valid JDK installation. " i have installed openjdk7 how can i find the directory of this packet to set env variable?
<hateball> faaz: how have you installed it?
<faaz> suhateball, with do apt-get install
<faaz> sudo *
<hateball> faaz: generally that should have setup your alternatives properly
<faaz> hateball, how should i do that?
<hateball> faaz: what does "update-alternatives --list java" return ?
<faaz> update-alternatives --list java
<faaz> did you recieve the result? i cant see it on my channel
<faaz> usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<faaz> usr/local/java/jdk1.7.0_65/jre/bin/java
<Nate_Bradley> hi guys
<Sefid_par> I got error --with-libxc-prefix
<Sefid_par> I got error:
<Sefid_par> Error: Unclassifiable statement at (1)
<Sefid_par> /usr/include/stdc-predef.h:27.3: Included at loct.F90:1:
<Sefid_par> I think I need to install another package before make
<faaz> hateball,  usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java  and   usr/local/java/jdk1.7.0_65/jre/bin/java
<Sefid_par> what package should I install?
<muppis> Is there software which I can use to install Ubuntu from console of livecd over ssh?
<AlexisBRENON> Hi guys. I can't do any admin task graphically i.e. I can't unlock settings for users & groups, I can't install with software center, or update... I can't shutdown my computer. Nevertheless, I can do all these task through CLI and "sudo". Anyone has an idea ? Thanks.
<hateball> faaz: Well I dont know what you're trying to do, guess you could just do "JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java ./name.of.what.you.want.to.run"
<nextech> Alexis are you rooted?
<aeon-ltd> AlexisBRENON: usually applications that need sudo are launched with a gksudo prefix, though i haven't used ubuntu in a while
<Nate_Bradley> how do you root someone?
<AlexisBRENON> nextech, What do you mean by "rooted" ?
<hateball> !polkit
<hateball> meh
<Nate_Bradley> can someone help me root someone?
<hateball> polkit is supposed to handle this for you
<AlexisBRENON> aeon-ltd, I have gk-sudo and it works. But normally I d'ont have to use it manually
<aeon-ltd> AlexisBRENON: i believe nextech means are you using the root user; imo frankly for general use you should not be logging in a root
<aeon-ltd> AlexisBRENON: did you edit the launchers recently?
<AlexisBRENON> hateball, I don't know very well polkit. I know that it's supposed to handle this, but I don't know how to restore it to default or whatever
<hateball> AlexisBRENON: Check that service is actually running, so you havent disabled it for some reason
<AlexisBRENON> aeon-ltd, nextech, No, i use a normal user
<AlexisBRENON> aeon-ltd, I didn't modify launchers anytime
<hateball> AlexisBRENON: iirc there should be an agent auto-starting with your session
<hateball> polkit-gnome-or-such
<AlexisBRENON> hateball, ls /etc/init.d/polkit* returns nothing...
<AlexisBRENON> hateball, ps aux | grep polkit ==> root       849  0.0  0.0 275560  5576 ?        Sl   08:52   0:00 /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd --no-debug
<hateball> AlexisBRENON: No it's a per user process
<hateball> AlexisBRENON: check /etc/xdg/autostart, it should have polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop
<hateball> I'm running kde plasma so not sure how unity handles this
<AlexisBRENON> hateball, yes, it has
<hateball> AlexisBRENON: can you manually start "/usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 &" and see if things work as expected?
<AlexisBRENON> hateball, I've got a warning : "Unable to determine the session we are in: No session for pid 18252". Then it exits.
<Sefid_par> would somebody help me by this error? http://www.tddft.org/pipermail/octopus-users/2014-October/004446.html
<Sefid_par> The answer in that page could not help
<hateball> AlexisBRENON: hmm, you could try killing the polkitd process, I think trying to start the agent will launch it again
<hateball> AlexisBRENON: failing that, restarting your session/machine should do it
<AlexisBRENON> hateball, I killed polkitd (with sudo), then launching the service restart it, but the service exits with the same error as previously.
<Thete> I'm guessing nobody knows
<Thete> google don't know either
<hateball> AlexisBRENON: Hmmm, afraid I don't know how to fix that... I'm afraid you'll have to wait/google
<AlexisBRENON> there is no way to reset polkit or something like 'dpkg-reconfigure polkit' ?
<hateball> AlexisBRENON: oh, and you're actually using unity? and not some other DE
<AlexisBRENON> Yes, I use Unity
<hateball> Alright, it's not that then
<AlexisBRENON> hateball, I already tried to reinstall ubuntu-desktop and unity, without any success...
<hateball> AlexisBRENON: Yeah, as I said I don't really know any more... but hopefully someone else might, or you've gotten enough pointers to google a solution
<Nate_Bradley> the final solution is the only solution
<Nate_Bradley> WHITE POWER
<Nate_Bradley> HEIL HITLER
<Nate_Bradley> SIEG HEIL
<AlexisBRENON> hateball, Thanks for your time. I'll wait a few more weeks ;-p
<faaz> i have est env variable JAVA_HOME with two ways in vim /.profile and with export, but when i restart it will be removed, whats the problem?
<nomic> faaz
<nomic> put things you want exported
<nomic> system environment - into your bash configuration file (.bashrc file) -- in your home directory
<nomic> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-set-java_home-path-variable/  How to Set JAVA_HOME / PATH variables Under Linux Bash Profile
<nomic> faaz
<faaz> do i have to set env variable in root mode?
<Guest75662> hello, do you know some pdf editor for ubuntu?
<wangyida> tex env
<usuario> lol
<usuario> muito leite
<Rory> !es
<usuario> ooooooohhhhhh
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<usuario> filo da puta
<chotaz`w> hey guys, my system is hanging everyonce in a while, forcing me to REISUB. I would like to figure out what process is causing this, where should I start looking?
<chotaz`w> hanging as in, CTRL+ALT+Backspace doesn't even work
<kokut> anyone else having trouble accessing shared files on a windows machine from ubuntu?
<kokut> i mean, i can access the files but i dont have write permission
<maziar__> how can i fix this error , on psql start service : connections on Unix domain socket "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432
<faaz> i have set enviroment variable but the value is not set , whats the problem? (
<Bray90820> kokut: You have a permissions issue
<Bray90820> What is the directory of the files
<faaz> Bray90820 , usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<Bray90820> faaz: I was talking to kokut sorry about that
<kokut> Bray90820: yea
<Bray90820> kokut: What is the directory of the files that your trying to run
<kokut> i'm trying to mount a shared resource with write permissions
<kokut> its drive:c\folder\
<Bray90820> Wait are you trying to mount a windows share on ubuntu or an ubuntu share on windows
<kokut> a windows folder on ubuntu
<Bray90820> If you can view the files drag and drop one into a terminal and send me the output
<kokut> nvm man i found a way to do what i had to do
<Bray90820> Alright
<Bray90820> I was gonna have you use chmod to give you 755
<sunflower> Hello ,everybody!
<Dave2> `/win 21
<trssnd> how do i figure out whether the root file system has barrier enabled or not?
<trssnd> "cat /proc/fs/ext4/xvda1/options" has a line that reads "barrier"
<trssnd> does that mean that barrier is enabled or that barrier has the default option for ext4 which is enabled?
<trssnd> i know it's enabled in either case but still
<trssnd> is this a fool proof way to know?
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<ubuntu-studio> dasss
<ubuntu-studio> torrent
<ubuntu-studio> torrent.exe
<ubuntu-studio> search torrent
<Rory> hi ubuntu-studio, ask your Ubuntu support question please
<cfhowlett> !details | ubuntu-studio,
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Rory> !torrent | ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<ubuntu-studio> my games win7 max payne
<ubuntu-studio> ubuntu unistall search
<svetlana> use wine and be gentle about proprietary programs (they may contain backdoors).
<svetlana> wine is a program that lets you run windows programs on linux kernel.
<k1l> !warez | ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ubunturos> :-)
<codehotter> What could be reasons a package does not get configured?
<codehotter> I installed postgresql-9.3 but /etc/postgresql/9.3 did not get created
<codehotter> if I manually call /var/lib/dpkg/info/postgresql-9.3.postinst configure then it does get created
<codehotter> why didn't it get created the first time roun d?
<test-gott> hey did someone install bind9 and uses it ?
<codehotter> test-gott: if someone replies 'yes', then it becomes socially difficult to ignore you afterwards.
<codehotter> test-gott: people on IRC usually don't reply until they know exactly what your question is so they can judge if they want to help you
<codehotter> I guess that was a little harsh - he didn't even ask his question and just left.
<Tumi> codehotter: maybe his connection was reset by beer
<svetlana> codehotter: pointed them to #bind, looks ok
<ubuntu885> مرحبا صدیق
<ubuntu885> ھنا الموجود
<meandrain> hi
<ubuntu885> hi
<dutchkimble> hi
<ubuntu885> مرحبا
<ubuntu885> سلام
<ubuntu885> سین لام
<cfhowlett> !english | ubuntu885,
<ubottu> ubuntu885,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<meandrain> I've installed ubuntu 15.04 in a virtual machine and the time is right after a while. My question is: does ubuntu by default run some time sync app? ntpdate is installed by default but is not running (
<basil2x> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ubuntu885> شکرا
<ubuntu885> ok
<meandrain> I've installed ubuntu 15.04 in a virtual machine and the time is right after a while. My question is: does ubuntu by default run some time sync app? ntpdate is installed by default but is not running (Loaded: not-found (sudo service ntp status ● ntp.service Loaded: not-found  Reason: No such file or directory)
<ubuntu885> انا موجود فی الویب
<Basz0r> meandrain: My advice is to install ntp for that :) (apt-get install ntp). You can configure servers in /etc/ntp.conf
<basil2x> Sometimes, virtual machines just aren't as fast as their non-virtual counterparts.
<Rory> meandrain: No. You can add a cron to run it
<Rory> meandrain: I have a file /etc/cron.daily/ntpdate containing the following
<Rory> meandrain: /usr/sbin/ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<meandrain> I will install ntp. So there is no time sync installed by default? I am asking because it keeps time properly. I also have a CentOS in virtual and it does not keep time like ubuntu
<dutchkimble> noob question, any help is appreciated. i want to install ubuntu 15.04 using software raid (RAID 0) on a laptop that has two 128gb SSDs. this site (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID) says i need the alternate install of ubuntu but I cannot find which one it is. any suggestions?
<geirha> It's probably the VM that keeps the time in sync with the host OS
<meandrain> is there a way to find out if ntpdate is run by some script?
<Basz0r> meandrain: Good question, i'm not sure of ntp is being installed by default. For your CentOS machine, check /etc/localtime for the timezone (I make a symlink to /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Amsterdam)
<Basz0r> meandrain: check /etc/crontab. crontab -l. or cat /etc/cron.*/*
<Bhaal> So guys, been quickly growing grey hair...  I have 6 monitors between 2 GTX660 video cards, how do I get gnome or kde to see the second card?  If I use the nouveau driver it can see both cards, but crashes and burns...  If I use the nvidia driver gnome/kde can only see 1 card...  help :/
<seth-666_> hello can i post some video of how to install ubuntu and things like that in romania language?
<geirha> meandrain: ah, looks like ntpdate is hooked to the network interface
<seth-666_> or is it a problem if post here
<Tumi> .~~,0
<geirha> meandrain: i.e. it gets run whenever an interface connects
<geirha> meandrain: dpkg -L ntpdate
<seth-666_> prezentare de ubuntu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTbdFLqiAz8
<meandrain> geirha: so how often it is run?
<geirha> meandrain: whenever it connects
<seth-666_> instalare ubuntu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwluCqIGkGk
<meandrain> geirha: you mean when it's up first time?
<meandrain> or if I set it with a value?
<seth-666_> diferente asemanarii intre sisteme de operare : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26qUs7eMxss
<meandrain> or when there's traffic on it
<geirha> meandrain: in the case of your virtual machine, probably whenever start and/or resume the VM. Because then it has to connect to the virtual netowrk interface
<meandrain> geirha: is still weritd, the virtual guest is started two days ago and time is synced. Same for centos, still time is way off
<meandrain> geirha: maybe it syncs other times too, like for example when I ssh into machine I have info regarding packets that must be updated. So it checks for that, maybe it also syncs the time
<geirha> meandrain: possibly. It installs something in /etc/logcheck too, not sure what that is
<icedwater> I'm working with nvidia 840m/ubuntu 14.04.2. All versions of nvidia drivers seem to cause lightdm to instantly log back out upon login, does anyone know a fix that works?
<icedwater> Askubuntu.com has too many solutions to sanely attempt.
<meandrain> geirha: I think that /etc/logcheck/ignore.d.server/ntpdate  is added to logcheck ignore so it will not log ntpdate time adjustments
<meandrain> which could be annoying and is not useful
<geirha> meandrain: ok, I don't know then
<the_tricky> hello there, guys
<the_tricky> anyone to help with the front panel audio problem?
<the_tricky> my headphones aren't working
<Rory> the_tricky: What have you tried?
<Rory> the_tricky: Is the volume for the front audio jack turned up from 0, and unmuted?
<the_tricky> Rory: changed BIOS settings, but that didn't help
<Rory> 99% it's the volume is turned down
<the_tricky> Rory: and where do I checked that?
<the_tricky> * check
<Rory> the_tricky: click the volume icon in the top panel and click Sound Settings
<Rory> the_tricky: the_tricky On the first tab, "output", make sure the correct device is selected in the left panel, and that the output volume at the bottom isn't muted
<the_tricky> Rory: they are both 100% and unmuted ^(
<the_tricky> :(
<Rory> the_tricky: Has your front audio jack EVER worked (in other operating systems) or is this the first time you've ever tried to use it?
<the_tricky> Rory: yes, it did work, but I forgot about it quite long ago
<the_tricky> Rory: and trying now I get no result
<Rory> the_tricky: when you say they are "both" 100% and unmuted, what is the additional entry?
<marbangens> check you speker and pcm channels in alsamixer
<marbangens> open an terminal and type alsamixer
<the_tricky> Rory: I am not quite sure about that, but I have digital and analog sound options
<Rory> I like the program "pavucontrol" for audio settings, although you have to install it
<Rory> the_tricky: OK, the digital one will be for your HDMI output, and the analogue one is the one you want
<Rory> the_tricky: if you install pavucontrol from Software Centre and run it, you can go to the Configuration tab and select the analogue one as the default output device
<Rory> the_tricky: There might be other ways to do that, but pavucontrol is the one I know
<tux_> hey, is anyone know what's the linuxmint's channel id? thanks very much
<Rory> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<the_tricky> Rory: it says that my headphones are not plugged
<tux_> thank you rory
<Rory> tux_: in pavucontrol? go to configuration, and under the entry for HDMI, change it to "off" http://i.imgur.com/lmIyoob.png
<Rory> the_tricky: Sorry that msg was for you
<the_tricky> Rory: did that, but still no effect
<Rory> the_tricky: What is the model of your laptop/motherboard ?
<Rory> This is one of those problems I feel where if I was sat in front of the machine I could fix it in 60 seconds
<Rory> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Rory> I assume you already tried the Sound troubleshooting on the wiki the_tricky ?
<the_tricky> Rory: nope, being such a noob I didn't even try that, let me take a look
<Rory> the_tricky: Not to worry, poke me if you have questions about it
<the_tricky> Rory: thanks, I am going to take a look at the wiki page first
<Rory> the_tricky: The link ubottu gives is out of date. Take a look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Rory> the_tricky: There's a link at the top of the old page, but I'm letting you know in case you missed it
<the_tricky> Rory: excuse me for being so dumb, but isn't that page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems) for bug reporting issues?
<Rory> the_tricky: Yeah sorry, my bad, I just saw the link at the top of the first one that said it was out of date
<the_tricky> Rory: how do I check if the port itself is powered?
<the_tricky> Rory: I assumed that if USBs are fine, so should jacks
<the_tricky> Rory: is that right?
<Rory> the_tricky: Not necessarily. The analogue audio jacks are connected to the audio interface, which is separate from USB
<Rory> the_tricky: Do you hear an amp buzz/click when you plug earphones into the jack?
<Rory> the_tricky: if you know what I mean
<Rory> does it "sound powered" ?
<the_tricky> Rory: yes, I do, think, they're powered
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest58609> hi
<Guest58609> hi
<Rory> the_tricky: Can you try one last thing? run the terminal command "alsamixer", you will see an array of sliders. Press F6, and select the analogue device
<Rory> the_tricky: Use the keyboard arrows to navigate and adjust all the volume sliders, but particularly check that "PCM" is on max
<Rory> Hi Guest58609, the name "IT" was registered by someone else. You can change nick with the "/nick" command, for example, to change my name to Rory I typed "/nick Rory" (without the quotes)
<Rory> Guest58609: And then you can ask your Ubuntu support question
<backbox> hola
<Guest58609> yes
<Guest58609> i have my server issue
<Guest58609> i need to java 1.5
<Guest58609> on server 12.04
<woodgrain> hello
<Guest58609> and browser
<the_tricky> Rory: put them all to max, no effect still
<Rory> Hi Guest58609 , there's some instructions on how to install that version here: http://askubuntu.com/a/522946
<Rory> Guest58609: I found that by searching on Google for Ubuntu 12.04 Java 1.5, and clicking the first result
<the_tricky> Rory: I am going to get them to work on Windows and then try something with Ubuntu
<Rory> the_tricky: Just to be clear, these are just normal headphones, right, not USB ones?
<casy_> hi i am new here . can someone help me out
<Rory> the_tricky: Normal 3.5mm audio jack?
<Rory> casy_: Ask your Ubuntu support question and find out
<the_tricky> Rory: definetely
<Rory> the_tricky: Can you run "lspci | grep Audio" and tell me the output please?
<Rory> the_tricky: I would expect two lines
<the_tricky> Rory: yes, there are: http://pastebin.com/9YFmxSq4
<Rory> Oh I'm sorry, I need to afk :( Paste those lines anyway, and hopefully someone else can help
<the_tricky> Rory: thanks anyway, good luck
<casy_> Rory : how can i install cisco packet tracer in ubuntu 14.04
<Rory> the_tricky: also you could pastebin "aplay -l"
<Rory> casy_: https://nextdime.wordpress.com/2014/06/14/how-to-install-cisco-packet-tracer-6-0-1-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<the_tricky> here is the "aplay -l" output: http://pastebin.com/dd0dhckh
<Rory> casy_: I found that by searching on Google for Ubuntu 14.04 cisco packet tracker, and clicking the first result
<Rory> <-- WIZARD
<casy_> ok Rory thanks very much
<josealonso> algun español
<snuf> hi
<hestesaks> ? I seem to have lost the ability to delete pictures from off of a SD card - deleting it in picture viewer gives the error "No wastebasket can be found". Any ideas?
<phveektor> pls how can i format a SD card on ubuntu?
<phveektor> i tried it, using disks, it didnt format
<hestesaks> phveektor, try gparted (Partition Editor)
<phveektor> owkay hestesaks, thanks
<hestesaks> not sure itll work, but its worth a shot
<phveektor> owkay
<phveektor> i'm trying to get it now
<Phibonacci> Hi. Whenever I do a `sudo apt-get update`, I get this error for different url on the same IP. I have the same error with the fr. url:
<Phibonacci> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<Phibonacci> Do you know anything about that ?
<yeats> Phibonacci: what Ubuntu release are you on?
<Phibonacci> 13 something.
<Phibonacci> 13.10
<yeats> !13.10 | Phibonacci
<ubottu> Phibonacci: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<yeats> Phibonacci: short version: you need to upgrade to at least 14.04
<Phibonacci> Is the `apt-get upgrade` working fine or would I be better with a new install ?
<yeats> Phibonacci: if it were me, I'd back up my data and reinstall
<Phibonacci> Understood. Thanks for your help.
<phveektor> it works fine
<phveektor> i think it's better to use a LTS version of ubuntu than to use the stable one
<phveektor> my chrome doesnt freeze on 14.04 LTS but it does after i upgraded to 14.10
<phveektor> can someone pls help me out
<jnoob22> which version of chrome are you using phveektor ?
<jnoob22> is it google-chrome or chromium?
<jnoob22> chromium is the open source version
<jnoob22> doesn't crap on your system as much as "chrome"
<jnoob22> and is therefore superior.
<phveektor> version 42
<phveektor> it's on auto update
<phveektor> google chrome
<jnoob22> egad
<phveektor> should i change to chromium/
<phveektor> owkay
<jnoob22> i would suggest but... what happens when you start it?
<phveektor> thnks
<phveektor> will try it out
<jnoob22> have you tried starting it through a terminal to see if it spits out any errors?
<jnoob22> 14.04 and 14.10 should both be solid.
<phveektor> i'm not really pleased with the behaviour
<phveektor> yh
<phveektor> it does that
<jnoob22> yh?
<phveektor> gives some stupid error
<jnoob22> can you paste the error in dpaste or paste.bin?
<phveektor> the 14.10 boots faster and loads quicker
<jnoob22> good deal.
<phveektor> apart from my chrome
<phveektor> everything else works fine for now
<jnoob22> ok
<jnoob22> well try sudo apt-cache search chromium and see if it's available to you and give it a whirl.
<jnoob22> phveektor, i assume firefox works ok at least
<jnoob22> for a workaround until you can get this sorted out.
<phveektor> yh
<phveektor> firefox blazes
<jnoob22> ok
<phveektor> thanks
<jnoob22> which version of ff you have if i may ask?
<jnoob22> just curious to see which versions 14.10 has X-D
<phveektor>  cant say but i know it's most recent
<phveektor> and i just upgraded to 14.10 yesterday
<jnoob22> cool... all the hardware worked I take it?
<jnoob22> i may stay on 14.04 forever... well until I have to get off anyways.
<jnoob22> im not a bleeding-edger ;)
<phveektor> hmmmm
<phveektor> it's good
<phveektor> i'm kinda new to this linux thing
<jnoob22> frickin' sweet.
<phveektor> and d few weeks i've spent on it has bn really sweet
<hestesaks> Welcome to then
<phveektor> will keep working on it
<jnoob22> my only advice to noobs is to use only Linux except when someone has pulled you kicking and screaming into windows and macos ;) and even then question it a bit.
<phveektor> i guess with guys like u here
<phveektor> i'll be fine
<phveektor> i'm good with windows
<phveektor> but linux hasnt been boring to me since i satrted
<jnoob22> well, my first exposure was when my ancient cyrix box wouldn't work with windows 95. I installed Suse 7.something and only used that for a few years through hs and college.
<Jabo> love that the linux kernel now natively supports chromebooks
<jnoob22> well, it will be frustrating at times.
<Jabo> installed ubuntu 15.04 straight from the iso
<Jabo> and everything worked
<jnoob22> that's sweet, Jabo
<phveektor> wow
<phveektor> u guys are really far ahead
<hestesaks> I used a Mac for 15 years and was even a Mac Evangelist, and I got fed up with Mac OSX etc etc, discovered Ubuntu and linux in general, was overjoyed with it
<jnoob22> eh, just keep using my man.
<MonkeyDust> now try nvidia ;)
<phveektor> i'm just a newbie
<phveektor> gotta go now
<jnoob22> later phveektor
<phveektor> hope u guys will be here later
<phveektor> like 9 hrs time
<jnoob22> hestesaks, requesting a mac at my current job a few years back was a big mistake.
<phveektor> will like to learn more from u
<hestesaks> do tell
<jnoob22> i came to hate it within a few months.
<phveektor> thnks for the help
<Jabo> I wiped OS X off my mac mini and installed ubuntu :)
<MonkeyDust> ok guys, we get the point, glad you're excited
<jnoob22> one rant... why does Apple do the same crap that M$ did and gets nowhere near the hate and angst?
<hestesaks> lets take it over to #ubuntu-chat :)
<Laban> Hi! How can I prevent Ubuntu 15.04 from launching X at startup?
<jnoob22> sorry MonkeyDust i got .... err.... excited.
<jnoob22> Laban, see /etc/inittab
<jnoob22> and change default runlevel to 3 instead of 5 (or whatever it is)
<MonkeyDust> !text | Laban
<ubottu> Laban: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<EriC^^> Laban: add text ^
<jnoob22> heh heh
<Laban> Thanks :)
<EriC^^> Laban: if you want it permanently you can add it to /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub
<jnoob22> i am old school.
<Laban> jnoob22: Iniittab doesn't exist.
<jnoob22> and come from the rhel server world.
<Laban> err /etc/inittab.
<jnoob22> heh it may not on ubuntu... thanks for bringing that up. just learned something mate.
<Bhaal> Anyone have any idea why Gnome won't run in xinerama mode in 15.04???
<BluesKaj> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Bhaal> BluesKaj: I'm running 6 monitors across 2 GTX660's ... Worked good in 14.10 ... Now neither KDE or Gnome will work in 15.04
<Bhaal> I know there is an issue with Qt 5.4 and xinerama ... And it's fixed in Qt 5.5, but that's still in alpha..
<Bhaal> So that is the given reason for KDE not working, but I am unsure how that affects Gnome?  Gnome uses Qt now?
<maniraja> hello
<maniraja> any one there
<Ascavasaion> Ask your question ManikM
<vooze> !justask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ascavasaion> oops
<Ascavasaion> maniraja:
<maniraja> hi
<maniraja> hiiii
<Bhaal> I asked this last night but don't have link now, can anyone point me to the ppa for qt5.5 alpha for ubuntu desktop?
<Bhaal> please
<Guest44296> hi,  i am trying to create a offline repo   and the files seem very small,   i doenloaded about 6 files less than 2mb each,,   following the instructions here
<Guest44296> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<Guest44296> im trying to get all the games in it
<Bhaal> Ahh found it
<Bhaal> or not :/
<groot15> I'm using 14.04 lts on a dell latitude e6400. When I try to log in after shutting the cover of my laptop, I can't - the screen freezes at the login. Everything else works perfectly. Anyone know how to solve this problem?
<IronicBadger> does anybody here understand PPAs well? why do half the PPAs on launchpad not have a vivid set of published builds?
<cfhowlett> IronicBadger, best to consult the ppa publishers.  ppa's are not ubuntu supported
<vooze> IronicBadger: probably because their packages are not up to date
<cfhowlett> !ppa | IronicBadger
<ubottu> IronicBadger: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<IronicBadger> is there a way, such as there is on the AUR, to flag packages out of date then?
<vooze> IronicBadger: nope, thats not how PPAs work :)
<vooze> you could contact the PPA maintainer
<Jabo> I really hate this https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=129463
<ubottu> Gnome bug 129463 in Widget: GtkMenu "Give visual hint about why pop-up menus have big empty areas" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<semitones> Hello #ubuntu -- here is a question for you: does anybody use ubuntu on a tablet that can replace a laptop?
<Jabo> 2003 that thread started, the 'feature' is still there
<Jabo> I wish I knew how to remove it
<Jabo> remove the empty area
<MonkeyDust> !purgeppa
<MonkeyDust> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wakaakwaka> asdfghjkl;'
<MonkeyDust> wakaakwaka  great, it works
<ndut2> wow
<ndut2> ubuntu still not been close
<ndut2> see wikileaks
<ndut2> ure so dead
<Jabo> lol
<geirha> wat
<MonkeyDust> the is confusing easter with halloween
<MonkeyDust> the guy*
<cfhowlett> is it that time already?
<sunflower> hello
<sunflower> My Ubuntu is unable to adjust the volume
<MonkeyDust> sunflower  in a terminal, type   alsamixder   is it useful
<MonkeyDust> alsamixer
<sunflower> <MonkeyDust sure
<MonkeyDust> sunflower  can you adjust it to your needs?
<semitones> So do people still get help here, or is it mostly all askubuntu now #meta
<MonkeyDust> semitones  this is the help channel
<sunflower> Yes I try
<LMNOP> hi how can i help u
<sunflower> I think i can adjust the volume on the menu bar
<MonkeyDust> right click on that sound icon
<MonkeyDust> sunflower  ^^^
<fischli> left-click works also i think
<sunflower> No icon
<MonkeyDust> sunflower  then how do you adjust it?
<fischli> which desktop? unity?
<sunflower> yes
<LMNOP> is unity based on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> LMNOP  it's based on gnome
<LMNOP> u know what im asking
<sunflower> yes
<LMNOP> is it based on ubuntu or no
<MonkeyDust> LMNOP  no, other distro's use it also
<jpds> LMNOP: Err, Unity isn't based on anything.
<MonkeyDust> LMNOP  unity is a compiz plugin for gnome3
<sunflower> y
<LMNOP> yeah right
<sunflower> In the settings menu bar to display the volume
<LMNOP> ok thanks
<sunflower> based
<sunflower> The test sound in settings, no output
<boolean> morning ... is there another way to disable a service on 12.04 besides removing the sym link in the /etc/rc*.d directories?
<boolean> never mind ... answer: update-rc.d <name> disable <runtime>
<Synx|hm> If there are config scripts in both /etc/init and /etc/init.d which is being used? service --list-all shows a + for the service however initctrl list also shows the service as started/running
<Klapo> guys what should my friend do: 32 not authorized to control networking
<MonkeyDust> Klapo  at what moment does that popup, on what system?
<Klapo> MonkeyDust: while changing network, xubuntu
<memepadproretina> Hey, I dualboot Mate&Window7 is it possible for me to "move" a installed game from windows7 to ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> using which application?
<MonkeyDust> Klapo  ^
<boolean> Synx|hm: service --list-all  fails as an unrecognized service ( for --list-all I guess )
<Klapo> MonkeyDust: default gnome network manager
<Synx|hm> boolean: sry ment --status-all
<boolean> no worries ... just looked it up :) Thanks
<memepadproretina> Anyone?
<MonkeyDust> Klapo  which ubuntu version?
<boolean> memepadproretina: 2 different os .. doesnt work that way
<Klapo> MonkeyDust: 14.10
<boolean> memepadproretina: you could get wine and see if the game is supported on it ( winehq.org
<Klapo> MonkeyDust: sorry for slow reponds, I'm asking my friend about everything ;p
<memepadproretina> The game is supported on linux
<memepadproretina> No need for wine
<boolean> memepadproretina: it still needs a wrapper to work on linux
<memepadproretina> Yeah I see
<memepadproretina> Will just re download it then
<memepadproretina> Also is it risky to futher extend partition?
<MonkeyDust> Klapo  is that wifi or with cable?
<boolean> memepadproretina: on a linux box, as long as it is lvm, there should be no risk
<Klapo> MonkeyDust: wifi
<memepadproretina> okok
<ubuntu663> hi, i have set my enviroment variable JAVA_HOME as an export command in ~/.profile but when i check,it has no value why/
<LMNOP> hi
<sysop2> how can I get the bluetooth button on my bluetooth headset to run script when pressed?
<sysop2> hi
<LMNOP> hi how can i help u
<Klapo> MonkeyDust: any clue?
<MonkeyDust> Klapo  no, can't find a solution online  and have never seen the eroor before
<shreez> I am running a headless Ubuntu server, and I'm adding a new hard drive to it. Since I can't use gparted, what is the best way to partition the new drive? I read that there can be issues with using Fdisk with drives having more than 1024 cylinders.
<MonkeyDust> shreez  try fdisk
<MonkeyDust> shreez  oh, you said that
<ubuntu647> i have exported my enviroment variable in ~/.profile file but i dont see the value when echoing it why? i am trying to set JAVA_HOME
<Klapo> MonkeyDust: mhm, thanks anyway
<shreez> MonkeyDust, Yea, the site says fdisk can have issues with really large drives.
<shreez> I'm wondering if there is something better than fdisk that I should be using, or if I should just use fdisk.
<shreez> Seems like there SHOULD be something better by now...
<paakkari> where can i find code for wifi info for CONKY?
<Pici> paakkari: You may want to ask the folks in #conky
<paakkari> Pici , i did, no answer,
<laza> Is there a kernel boot parameter that prevents the message "ACC PCI Probe failed" to show up during boot?
<shreez> I created a partition using Fdisk and formatted it ext4 and it is only 2T even though it is ia 5T disk.  How do I get the partition to take up the entire disk?
<reisio> shreez: use parted/gdisk instead
<shreez> reisio, I don't have a GUI installed on my server.
<reisio> shreez: the 'g' doesn't mean GUI or GTK+ in this case
<shreez> Ahhh, ok
<trijntje> I'm looking to buy a new monitor and I was wondering if there is a way to see the maximum resolution my videocard+fglrx driver supports
<reisio> shreez: parted -a optimal -s /dev/FOO mklabel gpt; parted -a optimal -s /dev/FOO mkpart primary ext4 0% 100%
<sunflower> How to send pictures?
<reisio> sunflower: to whom?
<sunflower> here
<reisio> sunflower: http://imgur.com/
<sunflower>  sunflower:    hi reisio ,How to do it?
<reisio> sunflower: there's a button at top left, 'upload images'
<caseyd> well I kind of pulled a boner. I wanted to clear out /var/log/ufw.log, so I deleted the file and I figured ufw would recreate it, but it isn't. Now it just isn't logging. I tried to recreate it but I guess I can't get the permissions right. Can anyone help me with the right permissions or a way to get ufw to recreate the file?
<reisio> caseyd: what makes you think it has found anything new to log that would've recreated it?
<caseyd> reisio, I even set logging to full and it wasn't working
<reisio> probably not related to permissions
<reisio> but the internet reports this: '-rw-r----- 1 syslog adm'
<nith1210> caseyd: Have you stopped and started ufw or restarted the machine?
<new2net> i removed the only sudoer account and recreat it (as a sudoer), but forgot to set a password. I can log into the sudoer's account automatically, but can't actually use sudo (password prompt). Any ideas how to recover from this situation without booting another distro and making the non-sudoer account's (with PWs) sudoable?
<caseyd> nith1210, both
<slidan> i had 14.10 and upgraded to 15.04 with do-release-upgrade now my pc boots up with this: http://imgur.com/hy5iOTl
<Guest88112> new2net: can you boot it
<nith1210> new2net: Your question boils down to "how to I set an administrative password without the password to an administrative account"
<new2net> i can boot it
<nith1210> new2net: You must boot another distro, chroot in as root and run passwd. If there's another way, there's a serious security hole.
<new2net> so there is no "su -" like on fedora?
<EriC__> new2net: you can restart the pc and get a root prompt without a live usb
<nith1210> new2net: "sudo -s" will give you a root shell, but you need the password to run it.
<KlikkaOSLO> Hello, Anyone here with experience on configuring Kippo on virtual Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !info kippo
<ubottu> Package kippo does not exist in vivid
<EriC__> new2net: do you have the root user enabled?
<KlikkaOSLO> Ure talking to a complete amatuer with ubuntu :P
<new2net> I don't believe I do
<EriC__> new2net: ok, can you restart the pc?
<nith1210> EriC__ is right, the recovery console will do the same.
<new2net> EriC_, yes. I plan on making a live USB with  my laptop (which i still have admin access on). The distro stuck (i'm using it for IRC right now) has another user who wasn't a sudoer (my girlfriend's account) and I think  I can edit /etc/sudoers and just use that account to run passwd my user.
<reisio> sunflower: /msg alis list *ubunt*cn
<new2net> EriC__: i wanted to avoid that if it was possible to determine what my current password was.
<reisio> or *tw
<EriC__> new2net: you need to restart and boot into recovery mode and make it read-write and then set your user's password
<EriC__> new2net: i dont follow how you're going to edit /etc/sudoers to add your user with your gf's non-sudo account
<new2net> EriC__: by mounting the root partition  while booted into another distro
<KlikkaOSLO> Feel like im interupting your convo, but still in need of help with kippo if anyone has some knowledge
<EriC__> new2net: so you're going to chroot into it? in that case just set your password straight away with passwd<user>
<EriC__> * passwd <user>
<bazhang> KlikkaOSLO, what is kippo
<KlikkaOSLO> HoneyPot
<KlikkaOSLO> SSH HoneyPot
<bazhang> KlikkaOSLO, what package is that from
<Night_Elf> Hi all. I have a software which I built localy. In the sources root-tree there's a file named "server.service". I guess it is a systemd-ish start service file. But where do I place that file and how do I make it active?
<EriC__> Night_Elf: i think in /etc/systemd/system , and systemctl enable server.service see the below for more info
<EriC__> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<KlikkaOSLO> bazhang, no idea. Been watching some youtube videos and they apt-get install subversion and apt-get python-twisted python
<Night_Elf> EriC__: Ah, from 15.04 ! I am on 14.04LTS so it is upstart and I can't use it. Hmm...
<bazhang> KlikkaOSLO, so contact the kippo creators, thats not an ubuntu package or issue
<new2net> EriC_: is there  a key i normally need to press to change to the recovery boot?
<EriC__> new2net: hold shift to get grub > advanced > recovery
<new2net> ty. I will try that first
<sapath> Hi, if anyone could help me with this: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-en%%5fUS, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<EriC__> new2net: drop to root shell then type mount -o remount,rw /
<sapath> I got this error just today, when I changed my mirror from Hongkong to Nepal's own
<new2net> I've been in grub before. and have notes on that (...aper notes :).. ugh i wish I hadn't ^_^
<new2net> ty again
<EriC__> np
<sapath> Fixed.
<Night_Elf> Is /etc/rc.local read and acted upon by upstart ?
<vcoinminer> hi my upstart conf with "env" part doesn't work, my app couldn't get env, can somebody help?  here is the config : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/af5d1474a60c9cebb4af     thanks
<bobo-bu> witam
<MonkeyDust> vcoinminer  i guess #bash would be a better place to ask
<vcoinminer> MonkeyDust :D thanks
<crack> hey guys
<crack> is it possible to install a package while another package is installing?
<crack> i keep getting something something locked
<crack> is that normal or it's just me
<nith1210> crack: You can't, and yes it's completely normal.
<crack> ok thanks
<robin-hero> hi all! I installed Ubuntu 15.04 (but I experinced this problem with an upgraded 15.04 too) last week. I have a wireless internet access and sometimes it doesn't work. tHe icon is showing it is connected, but I don't have IP address. I need to reconnect manually. I don't experience this with other releases. Any idea? Maybe something wrong with systemd?
<robin-hero> I experience this about 5/10 boots
<shlomocomputer> Is there a way to manually mount partitions during installation?
<shlomocomputer> Ex.: Format an exotic filesystem, install, then chroot and rebuild initramfs and grub-install manually
<nith1210> shlomocomputer: If you're using the ubuntu livecd/usb, I do this by going to "try" first, then poping open a root terminal
<nith1210> shlomocomputer: The installer works as an app from within the "try" so I can manually do pre and post installation work.
<shlomocomputer> sure, but then when you "Choose something else" in the GUI for partitioning, you can't select a filesystem if Ubiquity doesn't know about it
<nith1210> If you go to try, open a terminal, apt-get install your exotic filesystem, then run ubiquity afterwards, it still doesn't see said fs?
<shlomocomputer> Even something as simple as, "Use my swap partition that I created with mkswap -L MyLabel /dev/sda3"
<BluesKaj> no option to format for ext4? ...never used that option since I usually do the manual option
<shlomocomputer> nith1210:  nope
<nith1210> shlomocomputer: interesting. Sorry, i've no idea. I follow a similar set to setup my raid but I suppose it's different.
<piratard> hello
<shlomocomputer> nith1210:  I lucked out with my current setup b/c I formatted my root partition ext4 and then added Flashcache later, which you can do
<shlomocomputer> but suppose I was working with bcache instead.  There, you have to prepare the backing store prior to mkfs/mount
<capruro> hullo
<shlomocomputer> In Arch Linux they used to have a GUI (ncurses) but you could opt for manual install
<shlomocomputer> Any Archers in here btw?  :)
<shlomocomputer> anyway thanks
<shreez> Ugh, ok, I'm trying to partition a drive using parted, and when I get it partitioned and mounted it only shows the size as 1003K instead of the entire 5TB...  Any idea how to troubleshoot what I'm doing wrong?
<shlomocomputer> shreez:  I'm gonna try to help you
<shreez> shlomocomputer, Thanks so much!  :)
<Tangerine> hi everyone, how can I make the clock show the date in ubuntu 14.x
<Tangerine> 14.04 LTS
<capruro> shreez: gparted show you a partition of 5TB?
<shlomocomputer> shreez:  Please paste output of "parted -l" (as superuser) to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Tangerine> i found solutions for 12.X and 13.X but they aren't working in 14.04
<xangua> aaah. go to time settings¿
<shlomocomputer> Tangerine:  Click on "Clock" tab
<Tangerine> oh how did I not see this option before
<Tangerine> thanks
<shreez> shlomocomputer, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11080973/
<shlomocomputer> :) plezh
<shlomocomputer> k
<shlomocomputer> shreez:  What gave you the idea you had only a tiny partition?
<shreez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11081006/
<shreez> shlomocomputer, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11081006/
<Goose_> Hey everyone
<Goose_> How can I make the command 'screenfetch | lolcat' load at startup
<Goose_> ?
<teward> Goose_: at what point in the startup process?
<Goose_> I just want it on my desktop when I log in
<shlomocomputer> shreez:  Please paste "dumpe2fs -h /dev/sde1" as superuser
<capruro> shreez: can you paste  a dmesg... becouse I'know that there is a problem whit FS large more then 5TB
<broman> can anyone help me? lsusb shows Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03f0:2605 Hewlett-Packard ScanJet 3800c ----- but sane-find-scanner shows # No USB scanners found ... what should i do?
<shreez> shlomocomputer, Here you go!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11081091/
<shreez> capruro, I just get [411021.947943] EXT4-fs (sde1): mounted filesystem without journal. Opts: (null)
<shreez> capruro, No other messages when I mount the fs
<shlomocomputer> shreez:  I presume that you've formatted and reformatted it
<shreez> shlomocomputer, I thought parted did that...  How do I need to format it?
<shlomocomputer> Try to do it like this, as superuser:  umount /dev/sde1 && mkfs.ext4  /dev/sde1
<shlomocomputer> That (or some variation) is the underlying command
<shreez> shlomocomputer, That's it!
<shreez> Show's 4.6T now!
<shlomocomputer> shreez:  Great.  I've never used parted; it must be doing some kind of magic
<shreez> shlomocomputer, What do you use?
<shlomocomputer> People swear by it but I've always had a good experience with gdisk and mkfs.whatever_file_system_you_want
<shreez> Never used gdisk. Perhaps I should be using that one...  :)
<capruro> shlomocomputer: LOL good job!
<shreez> shlomocomputer, I'm a total noob, but even a Google search didn't really help me with this one!
<xchatter> Hi when updating I get an error at least once a week now: Failed to fetch http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<shlomocomputer> Happy to help.  parted seems overly complex to me; not sure why they use that as default.
<xchatter> Why could this be. If I wait one day it is gone.
<xchatter> Usually.
<shreez> shlomocomputer, Well, thanks so much! You win one internet from me today!
<shlomocomputer> I have a correspondence with the guy who wrote gdisk--he is an extremely active community member and his software is solid and friendly
<shreez> shlomocomputer, I will probably use that next time.
<shreez> shlomocomputer, Looking at a Google search it seems to be quite a bit easier to use.
<shlomocomputer> My please.  Now hopefully my karma will get my question answered:  Is there any such thing as manual installation, a la Arch Linux?
<shlomocomputer> ^ my pleasure
<shreez> shlomocomputer, Does a server install give you something close to what you want?
<shlomocomputer> shreez:  never tried it
<shlomocomputer> Doubtful, because I do want a nice *buntu desktop after all
<capruro> shlomocomputer: I don't understand what are you looking for?
<EriC__> shlomocomputer: you want to install ubuntu like arch? manually?
<MonkeyDust> shlomocomputer  i guess what you want, is a !mini installation, so you can choose what to install
<capruro> shlomocomputer: <EriC__> question?
<shlomocomputer> EriC__:  yeah
<EriC__> shlomocomputer: install arch then
<MonkeyDust> !mini | shlomocomputer
<ubottu> shlomocomputer: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shlomocomputer> MonkeyDust:  Cool.  Is the text-based installer a package that I could apt-get during a live session with a desktop CD?
<solsTiCe> hi. I have an intel i3 using intel_pstate and powersave governor the default. It is supposed to run at minimum frequency but in fact frquency is at 1.7MHz the max being 1.8MHz. so why is it so high ? cpu usage is not high. I hav eonly chromium running
<MonkeyDust> shlomocomputer  yes, you can download it from a live session, but then save it to a safe place
<shlomocomputer> MonkeyDust:  Well, I guess I meant, is the text-based installer itself a package that I could install into the live session (the way you e.g. install xfsprogs if you need to mount xfs during a live session), and then run within the desktop LiveCD
<penguser> hi, I am wondering if someone can give me feedback about upgrades from 14.10 to 15.04 - how did it work for you? etc.
<shlomocomputer> it would be like, server-style installation of desktop Ubuntu
<OerHeks> penguser, please don't poll, what is your issue with upgrading?
<penguser> I found 'how-to's' - it seems straightforward but I wonder if it is like that for most users :)
<OerHeks> 1894 answers?
<vonsyd0w> shlomocomputer, are you going to run unity or another desktop environment?
<penguser> not a poll; just wondering if there's anything to watch out for - i.e. surprises
<penguser> I'm running Gnome ...currently using classic
<shlomocomputer> I guess I or someone would just sift through Ubiquity source code and eventually come up with a walk-through.  I certainly would love an Arch-style fine-grained installation in conjunction with Ubuntu.  Best of both worlds IMO
<EriC__> penguser: purge unneeded ppa's and you should be ok
<EriC__> shlomocomputer: like what do you want to customize?
<MonkeyDust> shlomocomputer  if you're skilled enough, feel free to contribute to ubuntu
<shlomocomputer> brb
<EriC__> you pick the locale when you start the installer, and you can partition manually.. arch you just have to do everything manually
<penguser> EriC__, sorry, but, how do I know which ppa's are unneeded?
<EriC__> penguser: if you're not using them remove them, ppa's usually break upgrades
<OerHeks> All ppa's are disabled during upgrade, btw
<shlomocomputer> EriC__:  For example, I want to manually create a swap partition with a label.  Or, I'm using LXLE which doesn't have xfsprogs by default, install it, format root partition xfs, mount it, install Ubuntu, chroot post-install, apt-get install xfsprogs (into the target) and redo mkinitramfs/grub-install
<shlomocomputer> ^partition^space
<EriC__> penguser: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ should show the ppa sources
<jzp113> hi someone use nodejs?
<EriC__> shlomocomputer: you can do all that in ubuntu already, create the xfs and swap and choose them in the installer
<shlomocomputer> jzp113:  Node, nodebody ujses nodejs.  (sorry)
<shlomocomputer> EriC__:  can't if Ubiquity doesn't know about a certain fs
<jzp113> shlomocomputer, I use apt-get install nodejs
<shlomocomputer> and in the case of mkswap -L MyLabel, Ubiquity insists on reformatting your swap space no matter what.  No option to use without format
<EriC__> shlomocomputer: pretty sure it knows about xfs
<shlomocomputer> jzp113:  What's your question?
<RNeville> how do I check for system updates for Ubuntu
<EriC__> shlomocomputer: just change the label later then, or don't pick it as swap and add it to your fstab
<EriC__> RNeville: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jzp113> I input node in commend it show me /usr/bin/env: node: No such file or directory
<RNeville> thx EriC__
<shlomocomputer> EriC__:  Not LXLE, as I mentioned.  Or suppose I want f2fs on stock Ubuntu 14.04.2.  Or Reiserfs.
<jzp113> but I input nodejs is all right how to change nodejs to node
<EriC__> shlomocomputer: it supports reiserfs
<shlomocomputer> jzp113:  add a line "alias node=nodejs" in ~/.bashrc?
<shlomocomputer> EriC__:  F2fs then.  You need a PPA and the userspace tools
<shlomocomputer> Or zfsonlinux
<shlomocomputer> Point is, mount partitions manually and then install packages to the target as normal
<MonkeyDust> shlomocomputer  what is your end goal in ubuntu?
<EriC__> shlomocomputer: ok, work on adding f2fs support in ubiquity
<shlomocomputer> MonkeyDust, EriC__:  It's not a philosophical question, clearly there's no support for what I'm talking about, I'd be happy to contribute something like what I'm describing, thanks
<harishkrupo> is there any utility which can undelete my files in ext4?
<EriC__> !info testdisk | harishkrupo
<reisio> yes, a number
<ubottu> harishkrupo: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<MonkeyDust> !contribute > shlomocomputer start here
<ubottu> shlomocomputer, please see my private message
<jzp113> shlomocomputer, ln -s /usr/bin/nodejs /usr/local/bin/node I run this
<capruro> shlomocomputer: miniiso don't do it what you ask... you want a clear installation like arch, right?
<jzp113> shlomocomputer, but it doesn't work
<shlomocomputer> capruro:  yeah, individual terminal commands
<EriC__> shlomocomputer: ubuntu doesn't support f2fs out of the box, arch does recently
<shlomocomputer> jzp113:  What doesn't work?  Making the link, or running it?
<jzp113> making the link.and run the node doesn't work shlomocomputer
<shlomocomputer> EriC__:  Thanks.  My question is not about filesystems but rather about the ability to manually install userspace tools for any arbitrary exotic filesystem and _mount_partitions_manually_ pre-installation (<- the three active words)
<shlomocomputer> jzp113:  It has to be executable:  sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/theLink
<EriC__> my point is that ubuntu won't do that, i think
<capruro> shlomocomputer: I don't know if exist a distro of ubuntu whit a manual installation, you can try to press Alt+F1 or install in live. But I'm not sure that's work
<EriC__> so in order for that to work, you'd have to add the support to ubiquity
<shlomocomputer> EriC__:  yep, seems so.
<shlomocomputer> A walk-through on the wiki or in the forums shouldn't be a horrible challenge
<EriC__> i'd like to see that happen as an option, but i sincerely doubt it would happen, a manual install like arch
<shlomocomputer> just did apt-get source ubiquity
<shlomocomputer> Sigh...gotta figure out what to do this summer.  Maybe this'll be my computer project.
<harishkrupo> i want to recover some files but testdisk seems to recover partitions
<capruro> :P
<EriC__> harishkrupo: press p over the partition to list the files
<EriC__> shlomocomputer: yeah maybe some day it'll happen though
<robhol> I've set up a samba share, restarted smbd. Can't reach it from my windows PC, nothing gets logged to smbd.log when I try, iptables is set to ACCEPT. the server is otherwise reachable. any tips for further troubleshooting? :p
<shlomocomputer> EriC__:  cheers, take care
<robhol> (the server itself isn't reachable through samba*)
<capruro> robhol: can you pastebin of smb.conf
<harishkrupo> can somebody give me a small tut on how to use this utility testdisk, i am in a hurry
<EriC__> shlomocomputer: you too
<OerHeks> harishkrupo, there is, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<EriC__> harishkrupo: press p over the partition after you do a quick search or deep search ( let it run a bit just until it finds the partitions ), then press c to copy the files and choose where and press C to copy,
<EriC__> harishkrupo: or you can select a bunch of files, and press C to copy them all, then C after you select the destination
<EriC__> harishkrupo: a heads-up though, ext4 and testdisk don't play well
<robhol> capruro: https://gist.github.com/c1b05a0224edeb5ff206  not the whole config, but the rest is unchanged
<fearnothing> can anyone tell me how I might figure out why my syslog-ng hasn't been writing new logs for a while?
<EriC__> harishkrupo: there's photorec that searches for files you want and recovers them, it might work better
<EriC__> fearnothing: type df -h
<fearnothing> 99GB of space...
<harishkrupo> trying...
<harishkrupo> but it doesnt seem to find properly
<harishkrupo> will try photorec
<EriC__> what do you mean?
<capruro> robhol: is security set as USER in global ?
<EriC__> which type of file are you trying to recover?
<robhol> capruro: is what set as what where? I just followed the guide
<robhol> I don't actually know jack :p
<robhol> I just installed samba a second ago, so whatever it is is default
<capruro> robhol: on the top of the conf file there is GLOBAL
<allegorical> if i boot linux from USB, is it a concern to overwrite hard disk contents?
<capruro> robhol: can you pastebin full smb.conf file
<MonkeyDust> allegorical  no, your hard disk stays untouched
<robhol> capruro: sec
<harishkrupo> unfortunately testdisk found the deleted directories but couldn't find the files inside it
<allegorical> so there is no way to tamper with it in the usb booted linux?
<NeverHere> Hi all, I configured dchp3 and gave my server a static address of 192.168.0.200 but for some reason dhcp is still handing it the address of 192.168.0.51. Any ideas why?
<allegorical> hmm, maybe i should finish the linux command line book (esp. chapter on mounting drives)
<jpds> NeverHere: Did you make sure to kill off dhclient?
<NeverHere> u.u
<NeverHere> no
<robhol> capruro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11081934/
<preyalone> Help, RUN apt-get install -y build-essential in docker (base ubuntu:12.04) complains "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_3.2.0-77.112_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]"
<capruro> robhol: you want share only home dir?
<fearnothing> EriC__ - any other suggestions for troubleshooting syslog-ng?
<archheretic> Hi I have a problem getting sound on my tv when using HDMI
<robhol> capruro: I was thinking of a specific dir, just used that for testing purposes
<fearnothing> the service is running, I'm definitely receiving events on the relevant port, I can't find any error messages in my other log files
<NeverHere> Wouldn't a static assignment in /etc/networking/interfaces stop the dhcp client anyway?
<moneyonnet>  Win 20.000-30.000 Euro Per year (1700-2500 Euro per month) With 1 H per day for 365 days. At start you will earn little money but with time your starting to learn much more at start you can win 0.5 euro per day first week and after a month you will earn 10-20 euro per day Its Verry simple just Make an account on my link and i will train you and i will be your guide as much you need Sign
<moneyonnet> Up here And good Luck  -----> http://www.marketglory.com/strategygame/lolopoco
<robhol> rofl, that was quick
<EriC__> fearnothing: is the service running?
<fearnothing> yep
<capruro> robhol: try this conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/11082029/
<fearnothing> haven't modified the config files since 3rd april, last event received was on 17th april
<fearnothing> had a bit of downtime while I moved house, which was on the 19th
<capruro> and then restart smb and lunch testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf
<robhol> I think that IP block will cause problems, as it's not on the local net :p  anyway, I think I might be better off sticking to SFTP
<robhol> it's starting to occur to me that samba may not be ideal over the internet?
<archheretic> I think my HDMI is card 0 device 8,  when I write: speaker-test -c wav -D plughw:0,8 the command is running, but I get no sound on my tv
<smw> robhol, windows filesharing is not made for the internet
<capruro> robhol: you must open port on router to forward smb outside local network
<robhol> heh, fair enough
<capruro> but is very slowly
<robhol> capruro: there's no router as such, it's a dedi
<robhol> but really, I'm dropping the whole samba idea, SFTP will cut it. I just can't mount it on my Windows machine, but that's survivable. Thanks anyway!
<archheretic> aplay -l  gives me multiple cards and devices, but it lists HDMI2 as card 0 device 8,  on the application Display, my HDMI display is marked as HDMI2
<archheretic> Am I wrong in asumpting that card 0 device 8 is indeed the correct audio input ?
<archheretic> Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels
<archheretic> Using 16 octaves of pink noise
<archheretic> Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz)
<archheretic> is it playing at multiple ranges or just 48000hz ?
<archheretic> if its the later then how Im a supposed to hear it? :p
<kanazuchi> oieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<archheretic> not getting sound on any the hardware devices listed with  aplay -l =/
<kanazuchi> noffa, quanta gente aqui
<daftykins> archheretic: 48kHz is a sample rate, not a frequency
<archheretic> I tried using a song on my computer
<archheretic> aplay -D plughw:1,1 "Viking K 5".wav
<archheretic> ah I see
<archheretic> well I tried with a song to, playing on all the listed  card and devices
<archheretic> no sound
<daftykins> have you checked your volume levels/
<daftykins> ?
<BluesKaj> archheretic, to find card 0 do: cat /proc/asound/modules
<penguser> EriC__, I'm using some ppa's
<archheretic> archheretic@archheretic-P17SM:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
<archheretic>  0 snd_hda_intel
<archheretic>  1 snd_hda_intel
<EriC__> penguser: which ones?
<penguser> 1 is with xorg-edgers
<EriC__> penguser: oh, that's a graphics ppa
<penguser> yeah for my nvidia driver
<archheretic> Im not sure if my problem is related to having an integrated GPU + a proper card
<penguser> right?
<penguser> and tualatrix ppa
<archheretic> Im not sure if my problem is related to having an integrated GPU + a dedicated GPU
<dbugger> Hi guys. In linux containers, when doing a fancy listing ("lxc-ls -f"), is there a way to order the listing by IP?
<penguser> don't remember adding that one ... lol
<penguser> but, that's all of them
<BluesKaj> archheretic, your audio driver is probly not loading, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , there won't be any output from the command if the driver loads properly, then reboot , but also make sure allyou vol ctls in alsamixewr are turned up and automute is disabled
<BluesKaj> alsamixer that is
<penguser> I think I should remove that one....?   doesn't look like it has updates for vervet?
<penguser> what method is recommended for ppa removal?
<EriC__> !ppa-purge | penguser
<ubottu> penguser: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<penguser> oh yeah... just read up on ppa-purge
<penguser> thanks
<jmfurlott> I have ubuntu installed on /dev/sda and I recently installed windows on another hdd on /dev/sdb. How can I get grub to show me both drives on startup?
<EriC__> jmfurlott: sudo update-grub
<kartojal> Hi, where can i make ubuntu/launchpad/bzr package questions? is there any channel for that?
<preyalone> mitigating the missing precise 12.04 build-essential dependencies by using debian:jessie
<jmfurlott> EriC__: That is only "finding" linux images.  should I expect to see windows being found?
<trism> dbugger: maybe use the -F switch too and pass in the ipv4 as the first column, then use sort?
<OerHeks> !info os-prober
<ubottu> os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.63ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 17 kB, installed size 142 kB
<BluesKaj> jmfurlott, run sudo os-prober, then run, sudo update-grub
<archheretic> I still  dont get any audio output on my HDMI, even after sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel  and reboot
<archheretic> My volume settings looks ok
<archheretic> nevemind
<archheretic> got it to work
<BluesKaj> archheretic, make sure your pcm and spdif ctls aren't muted
<dbugger> trism, can you write me the command. Im not sure what you mean
<archheretic> Had to disable the computers own stereo speakers
<ioria> jmfurlott, try sudo parted -l    and check if one is GPT and the other is msdos
<ablest1980> how do i see how much ram i have installed?
<Munt> hey folks, does anyone here have the time to handhold me through setting up a server on an ubuntu machine for serving websites via my purchaced domain?       I have ubuntu installed, the webserver active, the ports are forwrded so people can see it online.        now I am left wondering how to set up the server to a dynamic dns service and have it utilise my domain name
<trism> dbugger: sudo lxc-ls -f -F 'ipv4,name,state,autostart' | sort; you could probably make it a bit nicer trimming off the first two lines, maybe modifying some sort arguments
<ioria> free
<dbugger> trism, I see what you mean. Thanks for the tip
<vlt> Munt: You could setup a CNAME record for your domain and then ddclient on ubuntu to keep your dyndns record updated.
<Munt> vlt:  I am seeing that i need to use an “A” as apposed to a CNAME record to link my domain via dyndns is that right ?
<Munt> sorry i might be in a little over my head
<Tri0b> Hi ! Can someone explain to me how to know the nvidia driver used by my system ?
<daftykins> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<daftykins> or read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vlt> Munt: The CNAME record points from yourdomain.net to your_dyndns_domain.net where you have an A record pointing to your current IP address.
<Munt> thanks vlt!
<Tri0b> thank you :)
<Darpanet> so i boot my laptop with ubuntu, i opened GParted to try and fix my partitions, because there is an issue with my HDD, but there is nothing. i don't see any devices "no devices detected" how could i fix this ? I am trying to setup a partition to install windblows :(
<Munt> Once I get the site setup … so you know of any services that will pen. test my server for obvious mistakes in my config ?
<Munt> do *
<vlt> Munt: Could you name one example of such an obvious config mistake, please?
<OerHeks> Darpanet, ubuntu recommends to install windows first, then ubuntu.
<Darpanet> but this is not what i am doing
<n3ss3s> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 in VBox, with a virtual size of 20GB. I'm trying to install a large package (CUDA), and I'm getting "E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/". I've tried sudo apt-get autoclean (and clean) - is there something I can/need to do from the Ubuntu side or should I head to #vbox
<daftykins> n3ss3s: pastebin a "df -h" ?
<n3ss3s> http://pastebin.com/Bn2EU0TS
<daftykins> that was quick
<n3ss3s> The disk was originally 8 gigs, used VBoxManage modifyhd to change virtual size to 20GB
<n3ss3s> Haha I was just going to do it anyway
<daftykins> why not attach a second disk to the machine and mount it to /var/cache/apt/archives/ then try again - but you have practically no space there
<Munt__> Just me having connection issues ?
<daftykins> if you ran tune2fs you could remove the 5% reserved for root space on the partition but i'd not hugely recommend it
<n3ss3s> Well thing is VBox shows it has a virtual size of 20GB so it should be able to grow, but I don't fully understand how that actually works
<hydruid> I installed ubuntu 14.04 on a machine from a usb stick, and somehow managed to confuse grub. Grub wants to boot the USB stick instead of the hard drive
<daftykins> n3ss3s: actually you said 20GB and yet i see a 5.3GB sda1, hrmm
<daftykins> n3ss3s: can you run "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" ?
<hydruid> If I pull the USB stick the system never boots, if I put it in and tell it to boot to the usb, the system will boot normally lol
<daftykins> hydruid: GRUB went on the wrong device, reinstall it to the disk
<hydruid> daftykins: yes i agree, not sure how to do that
<Darpanet> so i boot my laptop with ubuntu, i opened GParted to try and fix my partitions, because there is an issue with my HDD, but there is nothing. i don't see any devices "no devices detected" how could i fix this ? I am trying to setup a partition to install windblows :( Help ? pls.
<n3ss3s> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11082722/
<daftykins> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hydruid> daftykins: thank you
<n3ss3s> Hmph, no sign of the promised 20 gigs
<daftykins> n3ss3s: hrmm doesn't look good, it seems to think it's 8.5GB odd only :<
<OerHeks> Darpanet, how big is that drive? over 2 tb?
<Darpanet> 120GB OerHeks
<OerHeks> Darpanet, and how do you tell there are issues with your partitions, what type of partitions?
<LIFE^> hello there, may someone tell me how can install java script on my ubuntu 12.4
<pbx> LIFE^, i assume you mean outside a web browser?  like rhino? node.js? say more
<LIFE^> i have a dedicated server
<LIFE^> and i installed rutorrent + fileupload plugin
<hydruid> daftykins: worked perfect! Thjank you again
<LIFE^> the fileupload plugin need java script to be installed in order to work
<LIFE^> i did follow some thread , topics through the web
<LIFE^> but nothing works for me
<LIFE^> let me give you a pic for what i have
<vlt> n3ss3s: In case no one has mentioned it yet: `resize2fs -p /dev/sda1`
<Fayzor> olá
<OerHeks> LIFE^, did you install openjdk-7-jre-headless ?
<LIFE^> http://i.imgur.com/t44vWn5.png
<LIFE^> i think so
<LIFE^> how can i know if i did installed it already ?
<daftykins> dpkg -l | grep openjdk
<vlt> n3ss3s: Hmmm no ... I just saw your second paste that shows the block device's size.
<LIFE^> •daftykins• may i PM you with the results ?
<daftykins> vlt: heh yeah not much point resizing when there's no space to resize with :D
<daftykins> LIFE^: no
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> java -showversion
<LIFE^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11082824/
<daftykins> so as you can see, you do indeed have the package suggested installed
<daftykins> however two versions of 0o
<LIFE^> okay so what is the problem with the script i use ?
<LIFE^> keep telling me that there is no java script installed
<OerHeks> maybe it is looking at the wrong java version, not headless.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Choosing_the_default_Java_to_use
<Darpanet> OerHeks: when i click format in the windows install screen it returns an error "cant format drive" and in ubuntu the partition manager does not show any device.
<OerHeks> Darpanet, sounds like a hdd failure then ?
<OerHeks> replace it, and try again
<ioria> LIFE^ have you tried with   about:config  in firefox ?
<ReGiStRaS> Hi guys...I used to be able to copy from the VM host to Ubuntu 14 but I can't seem to do it with 15
 * Guest32171 wave hello
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: using what virt tech?
<ReGiStRaS> what do u mean by virt tech?
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: vmware, virtualbox, KVM...
<trtfrg> hello
<inconceivable> Just received an old Windows XP computer tower, but am lacking an extra monitor right now. Is there any way to send the vga output from the XP to my Ubuntu laptop's VGA port so that it could be displayed on my laptop screen?
<daftykins> inconceivable: no that'll be VGA out only.
<daftykins> also XP era machine? probably best going right back where you got it :P
<finley> No vga can't be used as a input (unless you have a special graphics card) there are network solution though that you can use, but they can be unreliable
<inconceivable> daftykins: Yeah I know, but it was free :)
<inconceivable> finley: What kinds of solutions?
<daftykins> there's nothing you'll be able to set up without a screen for initial setup
<finley> xdmx
<finley> http://dmx.sourceforge.net/
<inconceivable> Thank you finley, I'll give it a try.
<inconceivable> daftykins: I might be able to find one for initial setup.
<Silenced_v2> Guys ! How to host a website using ubuntu server ? I need a detailed explanation . Suggest me some links please
<daftykins> but obviously you shouldn't be touching XP so presumably you're gonna wipe it for lubuntu/xubuntu?
<daftykins> Silenced_v2: look up ubuntu LAMP and go nuts.
<daftykins> but be prepared for some real learning
<inconceivable> daftykins: I was considering it.
<Silenced_v2> daftykins: OKAY :D
<inconceivable> daftykins: If I were to switch to lubuntu or xubuntu, were there any solutions you had in mind?
<daftykins> for what
<inconceivable> daftykins: my original problem
<daftykins> there are tonnes of remote desktop technologies, so if you really looked into it i doubt you'd go more than 5 seconds without tripping over a few
<eight> hey o
<kartojal> Hi all! :) Can someone help me a bit with launchpad PPA? I have a error while building a single binary package :/
<MonkeyDust> inconceivable  try rdesktop
<inconceivable> thank you daftykins
<inconceivable> MonkeyDust: Okay, I'll try it.
<MonkeyDust> inconceivable  in a terminakl, type this to start: man rdesktop
<inconceivable> MonkeyDust: Yes, thank you.
<inconceivable> already sudo apt-getting
<inconceivable> MonkeyDust: Oh! This one can work with XP, that's cool.
<zykotick9> kartojal: terminology problem i think... building a binary would be difficult, as it's already built ;)
<n3ss3s> So after using GParted, parted -l actually shows the 20GB, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11082722/
<n3ss3s> Ugh wrong link
<daftykins> n3ss3s: err, i don't see it...
<daftykins> :D
<n3ss3s> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11083367/
<jack_> hey, i installed 32 bit ubuntu on this computer because that's all i had at the time.  but its a 64 bit machine.  so is there any way to use apt to switch it to 64 bit?
<n3ss3s> However, it still says I don't have enough size for the package
<MonkeyDust> inconceivable  basically, it's   rdesktop -u [XP username] [XP ip address]
<zykotick9> jack_: nope, reinstalling would be required
<daftykins> n3ss3s: well yeah because your partition is the same isn't it, you're not making *use* of the larger disk. you need to swapoff, delete swap, delete extended, resize sda1, recreate swap, swapon, then do it :) (ideally from a live session)
<inconceivable> MonkeyDust: Okay, will do.
<jack_> dang.  i did so much to it
<jack_> welp.  guess so.  thx, i guess
<pquill3> Hi-running 14.04 LTS on dell latitude e6400. When I close my laptop cover, the screen freezes at the login screen. Everything else works perfect. Has anyone experienced this problem?
<n3ss3s> wow that was easy thanks daftykins
<n3ss3s> I had sort of done that, except I didn't delete extended in the middle
<daftykins> ah, surely it would've disallowed resizing sda1 with it still there
<crumpr> good evening, is there a way to add an openvpn connection to networkmanager (and adding the password for the key) via script??
<n3ss3s> yeah I didnt resize sda1, I resized extended to take up the space
<daftykins> ah
<n3ss3s> I thought extended would actually be used
<daftykins> extended partitions are simply a 'frame' for logical drives to exist within, in your case the only logical drive was the swap partition
<BluesKaj> crumpr, install network-manager-oprnvpn
<BluesKaj> err open
<paakkari> im thinking of custom my own ubuntu cd/usb with my preferences and programs on it so i just can install it on a computer so i dont need to install a lot of stuff before i can use it, and when im googling it it says if i want to make an install cd or a live cd, so my question is if i can custom my own ubuntu live cd and install from it?
<ReGiStRaS> Hi guys...I used to be able to copy from the VM host to Ubuntu 14 but I can't seem to do it with 15. I'm using VMware Workstation
<Smither> anyone here use fail2ban? What exactly does the jail usedns setting do?
<checkmatein1> http://en.lichess.org/4v5CFVHL
<crumpr> BluesKaj, I've installed network-manager-oprnvpn but afaik it only helps me in adding openvpn connections interactively by clicking. or is there a scripting interface?
<BluesKaj> crumpr, yes , usually the vpn server has some sort of  shell script you can download and run and install that integrates with network-manager-openvpn
<johny__> czesc
<johny__> czy ktos mial problem z tworzeniem startowego dysku USB pod ubuntu?
<johny__> kiedy tworze taki dysk ale z innym systemem niz ubuntu to zrestartowaniu komputera pojawia sie blad CMD 32
<genii> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<crumpr> BluesKaj, yes the openvpn server generates me a .ovpn config file a certificate and a keyfile. but that key is password protected. so while configuring the openvpn-connection interactively I'm asked for a password  -  how to do that in a script??
<mekhami> Is there a way currently to have a sync'd google drive folder on ubuntu? I couldn't find anything that currently works.
<mekhami> if not, is there an alternative that you would recommend? i keep some databases sync'd across multiple machines using gdrive
<r0n> Hi guys, still got same probleme here since 15.04 updates I've got random shutdown on my laptop even going back to 14.04. Temperatures are ok, It was running for the last 3 days non stop without problem but had to reboot and now doing it again. I checked ram too and eventual default on motherboard
<OerHeks> !info grive
<ubottu> grive (source: grive): Google Drive client for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-1.1build2 (vivid), package size 158 kB, installed size 623 kB
<jiri_> hi all
<mekhami> OerHeks from what I understand that's currently not working?
<BluesKaj> crumpr, your vpn service should suppl;y you with a username and pw for their connection which you then add to their config file or to network manager depending how it's setup
<mekhami> OerHeks THIS PROJECT IS CURRENTLY SUSPENDED DUE TO GOOGLE DRIVE API CHANGES  etc
<jiri_> any admin or manager here?
<OerHeks> mekhami, oh, that is bad, then i have no idea.
<daftykins> jiri_: volunteers only pretty much. what are you after?
<crumpr> ok, got it. I don't have to add the password by script. if i add a file manually to /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ then I get asked for the password by the keymanager
<PlasmaStar> Ubuntu running real slow in latest VirtualBox. :(
<bazhang> how much ram given to it PlasmaStar
<PlasmaStar> 768
<whallz> hey, i installed nvidia-331 and nvidia-prime and now the x session suddenly freezes, completely unresponsive. if i switch to tty1 and then come back to tty7 it unfreezes and is responsive again
<bazhang> thats why
<jiri_> dafty ...help my pls
<PlasmaStar> What do you recommend?
<daftykins> jiri_: i can't until you ask something
<bazhang> run some other shell PlasmaStar
<bazhang> or even another DE entirely
<BluesKaj> whallz, 2 gpus ?
<whallz> BluesKaj: yes, geforce 820m
<jiri_> where can buy windows?
<whallz> BluesKaj: with the intel thingy
<reisio> PlasmaStar: video ram might be even more relevant
<bazhang> jiri_, ask in ##windows
<PlasmaStar> Heh. Most likely.
<OerHeks> mehkam i think you are wrong, just installed grive, did 'grive -a', logged in for the code, syncing now, done
<geri> can nit find gmake
<geri> whats that?
<daftykins> jiri_: goodbye.
<bazhang> try lxde with that PlasmaStar see if it makes a diff
<jiri_> www.windows?
<bazhang> geri install build-essential
<bazhang> jiri no the channel ##windows
<jiri_> daft
<bazhang> jiri_, /join ##windows stop asking here
<jiri_> baz and XP?
<geri> bazhang: is already installed!!
<bazhang> jiri_, go to that channel, its offtopic here
<geri> gmake
<jiri_> i dont have adress
<geri> gmake is not part of build-essential....
<whallz> BluesKaj: what if it is 2 gpus? is that freezing behaviour a known issue or something?
<whallz> jiri_: you can start here: google.com
<PlasmaStar> I remember when Ubuntu worked on super low specs, right out of the box.
<PlasmaStar> I could almost consider it garbage now.
<bazhang> PlasmaStar, try something lighter no going back
<BluesKaj> whallz, i just know there are difficulties with the intel and nvidia dual gpu system,  you're actually lucky you have a workaround
<PlasmaStar> It's being a bit more responsive now that I've given it slighter more RAM/VRAM.
<PlasmaStar> But resolution is stuck at 648x480
<LMNOP> i doubt that
<AxldenieD> Hello
<LMNOP> hi can i help u
<MonkeyDust> PlasmaStar  try lxde or xfce for low specs
<daftykins> PlasmaStar: it's fine if you're sensible enough not to try and install the standard unity based one. pick a lighter weight DE and it still is good
<geri> bazhang: gmake is not part of build-essential!! any idea?!
<PlasmaStar> There isn't much of a choice on the website daftykins :(
<daftykins> "the website"
<MonkeyDust> PlasmaStar  unity is idd quite resource consuming, i never use it for my virtual machines
<bazhang> PlasmaStar, the repos have many many choices
<daftykins> PlasmaStar: there is if you pick xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu MATE... which all have their own sites.
<MonkeyDust> mate <3
<PlasmaStar> Ah, ok.
<PlasmaStar> First I'm hearing of lubuntu lol
<MonkeyDust> PlasmaStar  https://ubuntu-mate.org/vivid/
<curious_user> lubuntu is cool; openbox has really cool config
<geri> can nit find gmake ... what package is it in?
<reisio> geri: ask apt-file
<geri> apt-file ?
<PlasmaStar> MonkeyDust: Lol'd, I thought you were calling me your mate.
<MonkeyDust> PlasmaStar  i was ;)
<reisio> geri: command/package
<geri> apt-file gmake command not found
<geri> apt-file gmake ... command not found
<MonkeyDust> PlasmaStar  after the jokes, mate is really a nice experience, you should try it
<EriC__> geri: sudo apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update
<PlasmaStar> I guess it wouldn't hurt to download it.
<geri> what is apt-file ?
<EriC__> you can search which package has that file
<geri> oh cant i figure out via web search? :D
<EriC__> apt-file search /usr/bin/<package>
<EriC__> there's ubottu too
<EriC__> !find udisksctl
<ubottu> File udisksctl found in udisks2, udisks2-doc
<acer> sal
<EriC__> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<geri> apt-file search gmake ?
<geri> EriC__:
<EriC__> !find gmake
<ubottu> File gmake found in a2ps, bash-completion, cernlib-base-dev, drizzle-dev-doc, drizzle-plugin-dev, freebsd-glue, gnulib, kbuild, libmakefile-parser-perl, logapp (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gmake&mode=&suite=vivid&arch=any
<EriC__> geri: it might be too cluttered so use apt-file search /usr/bin/gmake
<geri> ok
<EriC__> geri: why are you searching for gmake?
<genii> dpkg -S /usr/bin/gmake
<geri> bc a tools calls gmake
<geri> and i dont have it installed
<EriC__> genii: that only searches installed ones though right?
<genii> Hm, yep
<genii> You could search packages.ubuntu.com
<EriC__> geri: when i type gmake i get no package suggestions
<geri> hmmm
<EriC__> which guide are you following?
<curious_user> question: is somebody using awesomeWm?
<geri> EriC__: http://pavel-demin.github.io/red-pitaya-notes/led-blinker/
<geri> EriC__:
<EriC__> geri: it doesn't say gmake anywhere does it?
<geri> it calls it internally
<EriC__> oh
<geri> EriC__: i try to install all packages which are listed here
<EriC__> geri: do you have bash-completion installed?
<geri> EriC__: no is it listed on this page?
<geri> what is bash-completion?
<EriC__> it's listed in the ubuntu site
<EriC__> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gmake&mode=&suite=vivid&arch=any
<geri> where?
<geri> i cant find it here: http://pavel-demin.github.io/red-pitaya-notes/led-blinker/
<EriC__> are you sure you don't have bash-completion installed?
<whallz> how can i revert to nouveu? i installed nvidia-331 and nvidia-prime, i have an acer laptop with dual gpu (geforce 820M and intel)
<geri> EriC__: i donst remember doing any: sudo apt-get install bash-completion
<geri> is thats what you mean
<EriC__> type apt-cache policy bash-completion
<whallz> should i purge those nvidia packages and just install nouveau-firmware?
<geirha> bash-completion is installed by default
<EriC__> yeah, it is
<geirha> Annoyingly it also forces itself upon users
<geri> EriC__: http://ideone.com/RYbdqJ
<EriC__> geri: did you install the vivado suite thing?
<geri> yes
<geri> EriC__: http://ideone.com/RYbdqJ
<zykotick9> geirha: while i'm not a fan of bloat, i certainly don't consider bash-completion to be included in that... YMMV
<Ziggurat> Will Ubuntu 15.04 get Linux 4.x ? or will that be off till 15.10?
<EriC__> geri: can you paste the error you get about gmake?
<geirha> zykotick9: I'm unfamiliar with the abbreviation "YMMV"
<geri> ok
<geri> mom rebuilding
<zykotick9> geirha: sorry, Your Milage May Vary (meaning you may have different results)
<whallz> BluesKaj: well... it's not actually a workaround  :)
<geri> EriC__: check: http://ideone.com/RYbdqJ
<aarobc> Hi! so, one question: I like to scroll around, and the touchpad has the momentum enabled. annoying thing is when I am scrolling and then want to hit a keyboard shortcut, i hold down control, but if I was previously scrolling, it zooms the page because of the momentum. Any workarounds?
<geirha> zykotick9: It used to be bloated; taking seconds to start a new terminal, however once it started loading completions on demand, it stopped being bloated
<geirha> zykotick9: I dislike it for its bad shell code; using $(ls) to iterate files and anti-patterns like that. And as a regular user, you can't opt out of it.
<BluesKaj> whallz, bummer...sorry i don't know enough about the latest fixes available , if there are any
<EriC__> geri: try to copy it to your path to see if it works
<EriC__> it's located in /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/gmake
<EriC__> geri: either check which variable it's using as the path, maybe $PATH, or you could do a workaround and run ln -s /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/gmake /usr/bin/gmake
<geri> geri: try to copy it to your path to see if it works ??? copy what?
<EriC__> copy /usr/share/bash-completion/completions
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys... the uuid for my / partition changed due to an accidental unplug.. the solution i came across involves specifying the new uuid in /boot/grub/grub.cfg will that automatically get written into the mbr on reboot or will i still have to run update-grub?
<EriC__> geri: try PATH=$PATH:/usr/share/bash-completion/completions
<godfrey_> #catalyst
<EriC__> then run it again
<EriC__> FiReSTaRT: you need to run sudo update-grub, and the mbr won't be touched btw
<FiReSTaRT> EriC__: so i'd correct the uuid in /boot/grub/grub.cfg and then run update grub and that should fix the grub error?
<Jordan_U> FiReSTaRT: Wht do you mean by "changed due to an accidental unplug"?
<EriC__> FiReSTaRT: you don't need to edit grub.cfg , update-grub will make the file for you
 * zykotick9 has never heard of UUIDs changing before...
<OerHeks> i wonder if that partition is healthy now.
<Jordan_U> FiReSTaRT: Just unplugging a drive without umounting it first can do some bad things, but I wouldn't ever expect it to change the fileystem's UUID. I highly suspect that you're misinterpreting your current situation.
<FiReSTaRT> EriC__: the problem is that it didn't.. i accidentally unplugged the drive with the / partition and turned on the machine.. after i reconnected it, i got a grub error basically telling me it can't boot off whatever the uuid there used to be.. i can still boot off that partition if i select it from the BIOS boot menu
<shwaiil> Hey
<jarlopez> Hey all. When I log in, my screen immediately goes black, only to attempt to ficker back on in ~5 seconds, and then go back again (rinse and repeat). Any tips on how to debug and fix? I've attempted a lot in the past, from re-configuring compiz to defaults to re-installing my graphics drivers to re-installing unity
<EriC__> FiReSTaRT: what do you mean by the bios boot menu?
<Jordan_U> FiReSTaRT: What is the exact error message you see when you try to boot normally?
<shwaiil> Q: Installed a Canon MG series printer scanner. Seen a few posts about how to use the scanner and requires the command line, scangearmp. I wonder if I can create shortcut on the desktop or something ?
<FiReSTaRT> EriC__: pressing F8 during boot an selecting that particular drive
<EriC__> do you have another hdd?
<FiReSTaRT> Jordan_U: i'd have to reboot this machine to get the msg.. been suspending it over the last couple of weeks
<zykotick9> jarlopez: "ls -l ~/.Xauthority" and verify it's owned by your user and NOT root.
<Bashing-om> whallz: What release are you running ? Nvidia recommnes the 346 version for the driver .
<Jordan_U> FiReSTaRT: Before you do that then, please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | FiReSTaRT
<ubottu> FiReSTaRT: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<jarlopez> zykotick9: Yeah, .Xauthority is owned by me
<geri> EriC__: ok lets try again :D
<zykotick9> jarlopez: ok, good luck... i got nothin' more to suggest
<FiReSTaRT> EriC__: yes.... that one i took out to travel with it since my desktop machine was flying in checked baggage and i didn't want the hdd with my /home partition unattended
<EriC__> FiReSTaRT: do you have another hdd?
<jarlopez> zykotick9: Thanks either way
<EriC__> FiReSTaRT: ok, so it has only one hdd right now?
<EriC__> or 2 are plugged in?
<FiReSTaRT> EriC__: i put both in
<EriC__> ok, i think you're booting the other one, select the order in the bios to boot the other by default
<FiReSTaRT> i'm at my destination.. so i put in the hdd that was out but accidentally unplugged the one that had my system/apps/swap
<FiReSTaRT> EriC__: already did that... the ssd is at the top of the list.. i never even changed that, but i verified that first
<EriC__> are you using legacy or uefi?
<FiReSTaRT> and i can boot off the ssd but i have to manually select it by pressing f8
<FiReSTaRT> iirc i changed it to legacy right off the bat
<EriC__> check that it's legacy
<FiReSTaRT> ok.. i'll do a reboot, check if its legacy and also confirm the error message
<FiReSTaRT> will need a piece of paper... bbiab :)
<Jordan_U> FiReSTaRT: It's most likely that your /home/ drive contains a proper grub installation, and our drive with your root contains an old grub-installation from a previous installation which had a different UUID.
<joaojeronimo> hey guys, did something change in 15.04 that makes things that you install with pip not go to some place on my PATH ?
<geri> EriC__: when i call gmake with that path added to PATH i get ... gmake ... permission denied :D
<geri> whhyyy?? :D
<geri> EriC__: dont understand why that is set to root? does it make sense? http://ideone.com/RYbdqJ
<EriC__> geri: i don't know, but i just checked and gmake on my pc is a symlink to make
<geri> EriC__: is your root owner too?
<stacks88> with centos/redhat you can do yum provides '*/lspci' to figure out what package has the lspci command. is there something like this on ubuntu? if so what
<EriC__> yes
<geri> EriC__: permession denied ... hm?
<geri> what should i do?
<EriC__> stacks88: dpkg -S <command> if it's installed, apt-file search <command> if it's not an installed package
<paakkari> wich is the best programs to tweak unity/gnome
<stacks88> apt-file thats what i was looking for then, thanks EriC__
<OerHeks> paakkari, unity-tweak-tool, or gnome-tweak-tool
<geri> any idea EriC__ ?
<paakkari> OerHeks , wich do u prefer
<OerHeks> paakkari, try em both, and find out.
<FiReSTaRT> looks like you guys are correct.. this is a bios mess.. for some reason the bios (legacy btw) is not letting me to allow to boot from it by default
<EriC__> geri: honestly i don't know, we could be on the wrong track here
<EriC__> geri: nevermind the whole bash-completion thing
<Jordan_U> FiReSTaRT: It's most likely that your /home/ drive contains a proper grub installation, and our drive with your root contains an old grub-installation from a previous installation which had a different UUID.
<Jordan_U> FiReSTaRT: I'm also still waiting for boot info script RESULTS.txt and an exact grub error message.
<geri> EriC__: can i change the link to user?
<geri> instead of root?
<EriC__> geri: nah leave it as it is
<geri> or call sudo make all :D
<FiReSTaRT> message: "error: no such device: [shows uuid and then the next line is the grub rescue prompt]
<geri> EriC__: i dont know how to fix it... permission denied seems not like a huge issue?
<EriC__> geri: i'm not sure that's the file you need
<Jabo> what can I do for fan control if "sensors" doesn't show any fans?
<EriC__> can you upload the makefile maybe we can see what it's looking for
<EriC__> FiReSTaRT: are you in your ubuntu right now?
<FiReSTaRT> EriC__: yep
<FiReSTaRT> if i push f8 during boot, i get the boot menu, select the device and it boots up... but in bios i can't give it priority for some reason.. only showing the other hdd, the dvd and something else (don't know what lol)
<EriC__> FiReSTaRT: so the bios won't let you choose the ssd?
<FiReSTaRT> EriC__: not by default but will from the F8 menu.. so it looks like it's not an OS issue but a bios issue
<EriC__> FiReSTaRT: is the other hdd sdb?
<EriC__> i wonder if grub can boot from one hdd to another, like one hdd has grub and the other has the root fs
<FiReSTaRT> both are sda
<FiReSTaRT> oops
<FiReSTaRT> sorry
<FiReSTaRT> nope
<FiReSTaRT> the other is sdb
<auronandace> FiReSTaRT: i would have thought that if you can select the ssd from f8 you should be able to set it in the bios for boot priority too
<FiReSTaRT> auronandace: so would i.. might be some sort of an asus glitch
<EriC__> FiReSTaRT: can you type sudo blkid -p PTTYPE /dev/sdb
<auronandace> FiReSTaRT: what are the boot priority options?
<FiReSTaRT> error: PTTYPE: No such file or directory
<FiReSTaRT> /dev/sdb: PTTYPE="dos"
<EriC__> FiReSTaRT: ok, try sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<FiReSTaRT> auronandace: the other hdd (magnetic), the dvd rw and not sure what the other option is but it's not the ssd
<geri> EriC__: all here: https://github.com/pavel-demin/red-pitaya-notes/blob/master/Makefile
<belgianguy> Hi, since I've upgraded to 15.04 at boot Abiword opens when Unity has loaded, the page is empty, anyone an idea what might cause that?
<auronandace> FiReSTaRT: i'd check to see if they have released a bios update
<FiReSTaRT> EriC__: done... brb, rebooting :)
<EriC__> FiReSTaRT: ok, cool :)
<FiReSTaRT> thanks EriC__
<FiReSTaRT> this worked
<EriC__> ok, now you're using the ssd to boot the hdd
<EriC__> i mean hdd to boot the ssd
<FiReSTaRT> yep
<jarlopez> Hey all. When I log in, my screen immediately goes black, only to attempt to ficker back on in ~5 seconds, and then go back again (rinse and repeat). Any tips on how to debug and fix? I've attempted a lot in the past, from re-configuring compiz to defaults to re-installing my graphics drivers to re-installing unity
<FiReSTaRT> and that makes a good bandaid, so now all i gotta do is figure out why the bios is not seeing the ssd all of a sudden
<FiReSTaRT> thanks :)
<EriC__> FiReSTaRT: yeah, no problem :)
<EriC__> FiReSTaRT: maybe if you remove the cmos battery?
<FiReSTaRT> EriC__: that was the next step but don't wanna mess with that until i move into our flat
<EriC__> ok
<FiReSTaRT> living out of boxes and need this comp for work
<EriC__> FiReSTaRT: you could try removing the battery and holding the power button, it might work i guess
<EriC__> my wifi stops working when i use reisub to reboot and that fixes it
<samuel> Does Anyone Know why i get an Invalid Clone Error when syncing my directory
<samuel> Guys when i sync ubuntu touch dir it gives me Invalid Clone Error
<Fodd> Hey guys. I've got a system and i want to convert it to ubuntu. I've got 2 HDD's and want to put Ubuntu on the 2nd drive, and then take my main drive out, so i've only got the 1 drive left.
<Fodd> I've not got a CD drive, only a 32MB usb stick
<Fodd> sadly cannot go out and get a bigger flash drive atm.
<EriC__> 32MB?
<Fodd> yeh
<Fodd> its like 300000 years old
<Fodd> lol
<SirNeo> buy a 8gb stick
<EriC__> ok, what's on the main drive?
<Fodd> Windows that im using atm
<Fodd> i need to keep that drive intact
<Fodd> as if i dont get along with ubuntu, i can just plug it back in
<EriC__> ok, you can try the netinstall
<EriC__> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<EriC__> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<brian_b> hi guys. how much sympathy will I get for what seems to be Xorg/kernel issues with i915 under 14.04.2, should I bother to fill out a bug report or just update to 15.04 before testing/reporting?
<Fodd> the drive is 500gb, however just a small flash drive thats all
<mvk> i would like to make a file.service (powertop.service to be precise) as systemd... to be started at boot
<brian_b> seemed to start happening in the last week or two after an update, there have been a strong of kernel & xorg updates
<mvk> wehre should i place it?
<OerHeks> Only the 32 bit lts 14.04 will fit on a 32 mb stick
<bazhang> mb?
<Fodd> yes
<Fodd> lol
<bazhang> nothing will fit on that
<Fodd> guess MB isnt used a lot anymore
<OerHeks> bazhang, mini iso does.
<bazhang> OerHeks, the mini was 60 or so I thought
<bazhang> !find minimal
<ubottu> Found: cm-super-minimal, libpython2.7-minimal, libpython3.4-minimal, libtcmalloc-minimal4, libtcmalloc-minimal4-dbg, python-minimal, python2.7-minimal, python3-minimal, python3.4-minimal, ubuntu-minimal (and 8 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=minimal&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> I must be thinking of the gparted iso
<EriC__> Fodd: if you have another pc you can use a netinstall
<EriC__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<bazhang> thanks OerHeks
<Fodd> cant i just download it online?
<Fodd> or how about put the ISO on the 2nd drive
<Fodd> boot from a usb drive
<Fodd> then load the ISO?
<Fodd> or is that too big for the usb drive?
<EriC__> Fodd: the problem is that you don't have another linux os, or else you could boot it with grub, that's why i asked what's on the other one
<LMNOP> just dig some change outta the couch and get a usb stick bro
<LMNOP> there liek $4
<Fodd> lol i can afford one
<Fodd> just that everything is shut atm
<Fodd> its 22:12 here
<LMNOP> ooh
<Fodd> and i dont wanna let it defeat me :)
<EriC__> Fodd: you could install 12.04 64bit it's 27mb and then sudo do-release-upgrade to 14.04
<Fodd> yeh sounds good
<EriC__> if you are really keen on installing tonight
<LMNOP> i gotcha
<Fodd> how can i do that?
<Fodd> also, if i do the update,
<Fodd> will that install the GUI also?
<Fodd> as i'm shit in terminal lol
<EriC__> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso , checksum it after you download it
<EriC__> you have a 64bit machine right?
<Fodd> Nah
<Fodd> Q6600
<EriC__> you dont?
<Fodd> nope, 4+ year old Dell
<Fodd> i need to dig in my sofa lol
<EriC__> ok, download 14.04 then and install it's 31mb
<Fodd> okay
<EriC__> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Fodd> how would i install it?
<EriC__> that's the link ^ after it downloads checksum it
<EriC__> !checksum > Fodd
<ubottu> Fodd, please see my private message
<Fodd> thank you
<Fodd> what software would you use to put the ISO onto USB?
<EriC__> use lili
<Jordan_U> Fodd: Can you be connected to the internet via ethernet while installing?
<Fodd> i've got ISO to USB - tried grub, however that didnt work
<Fodd> I've got ethernet cable
<EriC__> linux live usb creator
<Fodd> thank you
<AxldenieD> Ciao All :)
<Fodd> do i need to partition the drive?
<Fodd> or will the mini install do that?
<b10110011> Hi :)
<EriC__> Fodd: i dont know
<Jordan_U> Fodd: The installer will allow you to repartition.
<Fodd> okay
<Fodd> with that Linux Live USB Creator, i use my internal drive
<EriC__> oh, right, thought you meant if it partitioned automatically
<Jordan_U> Fodd: Note that the minimal installer is a little bit harder to use than the normall Ubuntu installer, and about 50 times uglier :)
<n3ss3s> Ok I'm in a world of shit
<Fodd> dont care about ugly :)
<EriC__> Fodd: just drink a lot of beer first
<Fodd> lol
<Fodd> I can do beer :)
<Fodd> i did have a 4gb drive around here somewhere
<Fodd> however cannot find it
<Fodd> i've got an old Galaxy S3, if you can boot from that?
<carla_> sa pizza
<pizzaops> PIZZA TIME FOREER
<EriC__> mini install is fine, if you have a decent connection i think it would be pretty good
<pizzaops> s/FOREER/forever
<Fodd> its a 152mb connection
<EriC__> no big deal then
<geri> is /opt/ usually reserved for root?
<EriC__> geri: it's supposed to be for optional stuff
<Fodd> writing the USB
<geri> EriC__: i installed vivado with root permission
<geri> and later on i changed it from root to user using chown
<geri> is that an issue?
<Jordan_U> geri: /opt/ is for installing System wide software from outside the default repositories / package manager.
<geri> all located in /opt/
<geri> and later on i changed it from root to user using chown
<EriC__> geri: maybe you have to tell it where vivado is
<Fodd> linux key is ready :)
<Fodd> wish me luck
<Fodd> i'll be back soon guys
<Fodd> thank you for all your help :)
<geri> Jordan_U: i installed vivado to /opt/xillinx/vivado for root user ... later i changed to to user ... using chown... is that allowed?
<Jordan_U> geri: You should *not* make /opt/ owned by a non-root user. If you want to install software as your user, keep it in /home/you/. What is your end goal? What are you trying to install/use/do?
<geri> vivado suggested this default path to be to /opt
<Jordan_U> geri: Why did you want to change the owner?
<geri> Jordan_U: bc i dont want to always start the vivado with root permission
<Jordan_U> geri: You don't need to be root to run an executable owned by root. 99% of your executable files are owned by root, but have permissions such that they can be read and executed (but *not* written to) by any user.
<geri> Jordan_U: i understand you... but to allowed to install to /opt i need to have root permission
<Jordan_U> geri: Yes. Why do you have a problem with that?
<geri> Jordan_U: i dont like to use sudo to start vivado
<geri> Jordan_U: whats why i changed to permission for Vivado to a user permission
<geri> Jordan_U: http://ideone.com/RYbdqJ
<geri> the question was if thats allowed ?
<geri> chown -R ...
<Jordan_U> geri: I just told you that you do *NOT* need to run Vivado as root just because Vivado's files are owned by root. If anything, you should be use chmod to make the files world readable (and executable, for the executable files only).
<geri> Jordan_U: it didnt let me install to /opt without beeing sudo
<OerHeks> geri, read carefull:  install <> run
<Jordan_U> geri: Installing software and running it are two very different things.
<Jordan_U> geri: You *do* need to be root to install software to /opt/. That is normal, and should stay that way. You do *not* need to be root to run such software from /opt/. If you're getting errors running Vivado as non-root, the correct tool to fix it is "chmod", *not* chown.
<OerHeks> maybe read some vivado manual what to do after install > http://svenand.blogdrive.com/archive/167.html#.VVEf9ie1FBc
<Jordan_U> geri: So to be completely clear, no you should *not* have any files in /opt/ that are owned by any user other than root.
<geri> ok
<Jordan_U> geri: You also should probably not be running vivado as root. Those two statements are not incompatible.
<geri> i dont run it as root now
<geri> but can i run it as a user when the permission is root?
<Jordan_U> geri: Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. I have said yes to this many times already.
<geri> ok
<Jordan_U> geri: Change the owner for all files in /opt/ back to "root" and if you get an error message when running vivado as your user, please pastebin the error message and we will help you fix things properly.
<geri> ok
<geri> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11085373/
<brian_b> [repeating since I think it was lost in the conversation flow when I asked before] hi guys. how much sympathy will I get for what seems to be Xorg/kernel issues with i915 under 14.04.2, should I bother to fill out a bug report or just update to 15.04 before testing/reporting?
<brian_b> seemed to start happening in the last week or two after an update, there have been a strong of kernel & xorg updates
<greyback> brian_b: 14.04 is a LTS release, we support it for 5 years. Please report your bug
<k1l_> brian_b: what issues?
<geri> Jordan_U: wait a sec
<Jordan_U> geri: Please pastebin the output of "ls -l -R /home/redpitaya/.Xilinx/".
<geri> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11085405/
<geri> thats now correct
<geri> i add those
<geri> Jordan_U: http://ideone.com/RYbdqJ
<geri> Jordan_U: all here now
<Jordan_U> geri: So the problem appears to actually be caused by the fact that when you ran (not installed, ran) vivado as root previously (which you shouldn't have ever done) it made some directories in your $HOME that were then owned by root. So the proper fix is probably to "chown -r redpitaya:redpitaya /home/redpitaya/.Xilinx/", though there might be other things that also need fixing.
<geri> Jordan_U: and the opt?
<Jordan_U> geri: Should stay exactly how it is, at least as far as that error message is concerned. If after fixing this we get another error message it might imply that something in /opt/ needs to be changed also.
<Jordan_U> geri: Files in /home/you/ should generally be owned by you. Files in /opt/ should be owned by root.
<geri> ok ... i installed vivado via sudo ./installfile ...
<Jordan_U> geri: That's perfectly fine (aside from the fact that .deb files are preffered where available).
<geri> ok...it seems its better now... let me run it to the end
<geri> Jordan_U: the make file calls somewhere qmake with is a symlink: ls -la /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/gmake  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 May 5 07:52 /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/gmake -> make
<geri> i mapped this to PATH but get an permission error :) any idea?
<brian_b> k1l_: Upon resume or attaching an external monitor, desktop frequently becomes inaccessible
<brian_b> as if compiz had crashed, but kill/restarting it from console doesn't help
<brian_b> only full reboot seems to bring it back
<brian_b> unity --reset appears deprecated, which was something I tried from googling around
<Kion> does the printer configuration utility needs to connect to a cups server via tcp socket or unix type socket?
<dami0> hi, i'm trying to listen in on acpi events, but i get nothing using acpi_listen
<mekhami> anyone know what's up with nvidia-331 and whether or not it's gonna get fixed or if i should just look for a different driver...
<cryptodan> mekhami: whats the issue?
<Aramil> i need some help im on a livecd right now because my ubuntu install does not allow me to login the login screen shows up then after i type in my password it shows a black screen then goes back to the login page
<mekhami> cryptodan, i just get bug report spam
<Bashing-om> Aramil: Proprietary graphics driver that was in use, and now an update has broken it ?
<cryptodan> bug report spam? mekhami can you elaborate?
<Spec-Chum> Aramil, sounds like an issue starting X, video drivers?
<Aramil> well i did just move my backup of my /home to a different partition then changed fstab to use it
<SonikkuAmerica> Aramil: (Please tell me you used UUIDs in /etc/fstab ?)
<mekhami> cryptodan, not really. 'system has encountered a problem' and it's always related to nvidia-331.
<mekhami> the problem's been reported to them a hudnred million times based on the bug page.
<cryptodan> mekhami: maybe its time to replace the video card
<Aramil> yes i did
<cryptodan> mekhami: I have used the nvidia-331 driver and it was stable never crashed
<cryptodan> It only crashed when my GTX 580 was failing
<I-am-Groot> Hello... I have Ubuntu 14.04 and i have facing some glitches
<I-am-Groot> For a month now, the shutdown option in the status bar decided to stop working
<I-am-Groot> I was able to shutdown and restart by pressing the power button and selecting shutdown or restart..or simply use terminal
<I-am-Groot> But just this evening, i found out that when i press the volume buttons on my laptop, nothing happens
<I-am-Groot> Any help??
<Kion> I-am-Groot: maybe upgrading to 15.04
<I-am-Groot> hmmmm... i dont know Kion
<I-am-Groot> I really enjoy using Ubuntu 14.04
<claudio_> hi
<claudio_> hi
<Bashing-om> claude2: Hello, You have a ubuntu support request ?
<I-am-Groot> Guys is there anyway i can fix my volume buttons without upgrading??
<joaojeronimo> has anyone had any issues with the ansible package in vivid ?
<TechNoNerd> What is the best way to install the latest version of ubuntu on a windows xp computer?
<om3n> hello
<Kion> I-am-Groot: what did you change when they stopped working?
<I-am-Groot> Kion: Nothing, it just happened
<om3n> having a strange issue on ubuntu 14.04 running on lenovo yoga 2 (non pro) seems whenever i press the f6 button or rather switch off touchpad button, i get this symbol; ± popping up o.O anyone know of anyhitng of this sort happening ? i tried acpi_listen but it doesnt seem to return any vlaues
<fotografisto> how do I access an encrypted home partition in windows 7?
<bekks> fotografisto: you cant.
<Kion> I-am-Groot: Sorry, I wish I could help but I dont know more
<davidfetter_fbn> hi
<davidfetter_fbn> what's the officious way to get less not to care whether a file is compressed or not?
<I-am-Groot> Thanks Kion
<Kion> I-am-Groot: I would try and filter my syslog file for errors, that might give you a clue of what's going on
<Bashing-om> TechChristoph: older Windows XP may have some depends . How good is that hardware by todays standards will dictate what it can support .
<I-am-Groot> Thanks again Kion
<I-am-Groot> Will do
<mmercer> how often does ubuntu apply updates for things like iftop from universe ?
<OerHeks> mmercer, when nessasary?
<mmercer> OerHeks: then id argue its WAY behind, given that from a network admin perspective, pre3 from last year adds a critical request feature ( text output mode )
<mmercer> XD
<alephant> Hi, does anybody know how I configure ISC dhcpd to send responses only via a specific address? I'm running it on a box with multiple IP addresses and (for monitoring purposes) I want all responses to come FROM $IP_FOO (rather than $IP_BAR or $IP_BAZ)?
<mmercer> alephant: aliases on the same interface, or separate interfaces ?
<alephant> Aliases on the same interface, unfortunately :-/
<mmercer> hmmm, checking,  dont remember if thats possible or not
<alephant> mmercer: I know it's easy to do if I've got separate interfaces
 * mmercer nods
<alephant> mmercer: unfortunately the manpage is voluminous
<okwex> hello everyone, does anyone use nevernote here?
<alephant> okwex: is that a typo for Evernote?
<mmercer> alephant: hmmm... wait... thinking about it.... your dhcp server should be bound to one of those ip addresses, not to all of them, it should be based on the pool/router definition
<okwex> alephant, there exists nevernote, or, more precisely, nixnote
<mmercer> are you seeing it respond based on any of the ip addresses ( assuming due to aliasing )
<okwex> https://launchpad.net/~vincent-c/+archive/ubuntu/nevernote
<alephant> Not sure whether it's all addresses, I've only seen it be not the one I want.
<alephant> okwex: Then, no :-)
<awojo> Does anyone know if you can design your own alerts in Landscape?
<okwex> or maybe I can tell the problem and maybe it relates to other programs with similar situations sometimes..all of a sudden the text field is disabled. that is, I cannot paste or type in. what could I try to change this=
<okwex> ?
<alephant> mmercer: standby, just noticed there's both /etc/dhcp{,3} and I'm not sure which I'm using... garbage-collecting...
<rik_ferreira> hello
<Rev_DE> Hey, anyone here good with debian packaging? I've got a newbie question about how to build a package from source
<Ev0luti0n_> guys,i know this is offtopic... but i need to say this...
<Ev0luti0n_> why is it so freaking hard to get a free code unlock tool these days?
<Ev0luti0n_> God damn!
<alephant> Can somebody point me to some documentation of when/how the s/eth0/p2p1/ change happened???
<Ev0luti0n_> and i'm searching for a cheap alcatel phone ffs
<OerHeks> Ev0luti0n_, hahahaha .. this is not offtopic, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> Ev0luti0n_, and swearing is against channel rules, so please don't.
<alephant> mmercer: Sorry, I just hosed the irc window. Could you please up-arrow your comment about pools?
<beardsir> Hello there.
<Ev0luti0n_> :	
<Ev0luti0n_> :|
<beardsir> did #ubuntu-beginners redirect me here?
<Ev0luti0n_> kay, sorry
<beardsir> does anyone use i3?
<beardsir> or are you married to unity?
<beardsir> oh boy...lotsa traffic on here
<mmercer> alephant: your responses should be based on the router definition in the pool,  is it sending the responses on multiple source addresses because of the aliasing ?
<yeats> alephant: the channel is logged, so you can read here (just FYI): http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/11/%23ubuntu.html
<alephant> yeats: nice, thanks. Why isn't that in the /info?
<mmercer> if so, that seems like a bug, as thats basically running duplicate dhcp servers (in a very unusual manner) on the same subnet topology
<alephant> yeats: (or whatever the channel message is called)
<asnel> #join ##c
<alephant> so... what if I want the OFFER to come from a different IP from the one given by the pool's router definition?
<alephant> (I'm monitoring the dhcp.local service which is on a discrete IP from the router)
<beardsir> anyone know how to get rid of user activity in weechat terminal?
<beardsir> as in the log on/off stuff?
<okwex> or maybe I can tell the problem and maybe it relates to other programs with similar situations sometimes..all of a sudden the text field is disabled. that is, I cannot paste or type in. what could I try to change this=
<mmercer> alephant: ... so your using dhcpd as a dhcp-relay service ?
<mmercer> i fail to understand why the offer would come from something other than the server unless youre doing dhcp-relay
<mekhami> I have one game open and one browser tab, why the HELL am I swapping to disk? i do not understand
<mmercer> mekhami: not nearly enough information to answer that question
<mekhami> i ddon't even know how to give you any more information than that
<italys> hi
<mekhami> i have 8gb ram there's no way i should be swapping to disk like this
<alephant> mmercer: Server has two IPs $GW and $DHCP. I'd like to monitor DHCP as discrete from routing availability, so I want to monitor the availability of $DHCP. But dhcpd is sending responses from $GW (which is the value of the routers option in dhcpd.conf). Dig?
<daftykins> mekhami: configure vm.swapiness if you don't want to.
<italys> so quick question regarding upstart... what exactly is a sequence number, and what are the values supposed to denote?
<mmercer> alephant: ahhhh,  gotcha
<mekhami> and now i'm just getting bug report spam again
<mekhami> this is a brand new install of ubuntu 14.04
<mmercer> sorry,  you had neglected to mention that you were doing routing on the box native too XD
<Bashing-om> mekhami: What does ' free ' relate about memory management ; what does ' top ' say ?
<alephant> mmercer: Yes, I had a lot of implicit assumptions ;-)
<mmercer> single interface is handling both your lan and wan routes?
<mmercer> thats going to get complicated btw... lol
<alephant> mmercer: No, multiple interfaces for both.
<mmercer> gotcha.  anywho, give me a sec, i know there is a hidden "arg" somewhere, i just have to find the darn thing
<alephant> mmercer: After warm-spare failover this morning, I want to avoid assuming that DHCP is on the same machine as routing.
<alephant> mmercer: although it's late enough now that I might send SIGFUKKIT
<mmercer> alephant: hehe, but its sooo fun making assumptions when it comes to networking
<mmercer> only to find out that your assumption, while being common sense and completely logical.... is the *opposite* of what #vendor decided to do...
<alephant> Insofar as networking is just statistical determinism, it's *all* assumptions!
<mekhami> Bashing-om, I'm running CS:GO and top shows CPU spiking at over 150% and memory around 20%
<moros-olethros> hello!
<mekhami> Bashing-om, its like this any time i play a valve game
<alephant> mmercer: strike that, I was thinking of RF.
 * alephant waves at the nice people
<daftykins> mekhami: you say clean install but do you keep the same /home ?
<Kage> I need to upgrade my server from 10.04 to 14.04, what is the less painful way of doing so?
<daftykins> clean install
<mekhami> daftykins, i mean a total reformat on a new ssd
<daftykins> ok so preserving nothing, good good
<Kage> I have users and configurations I don't want to break
<daftykins> odd you still get such quirks
<daftykins> Kage: right but you have to upgrade twice so it might go bad anyway
<daftykins> Kage: step 1 backup regardless, then do an upgrade to 12.04
<daftykins> then see where you stand
<Kage> so... do-release-upgrade?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> after a nice backup
<mekhami> daftykins, i dont' even know if its a ram problem, but i get regular system 'crashes' that don't seem to be crashes, a lot related to nvidia-331, and my framerate drops to <1 during games and stays that way
<Bashing-om> Kage: ^^ keep in mind a LOT has changed in 14.04 from 10.04 . A lot can break .
<daftykins> mekhami: so run memtest?
<mekhami> daftykins, idk what that is
<daftykins> !memtest
<daftykins> gah no factoid
<daftykins> mekhami: hold left shift at boot to get GRUB, then pick memtest
<mekhami> how long does this run..
<daftykins> or boot a desktop ISO and run memtest from there
<daftykins> likely an hour for a single pass depending on system RAM amount
<mekhami> okay thanks
<mekhami> back in a bit
<daftykins> i'd do 2 passes minimum
<EriC^^> more like a gigabit
<daftykins> EriC^^: hmm?
<EriC^^> daftykins: nothing, it was a joke
<EriC^^> be back in a bit ..
<EriC^^> bleh
<EriC^^> i can't get fglrx to work, trying fglrx-updates right now
<daftykins> EriC^^: which card?
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11086559/
<daftykins> ah hybrid setup with a mobile, hmm
<EriC^^> ok, it installed, reboot time
<EriC^^> what do you mean mobile?
<ablest1980> should i be using fglrx?
<daftykins> it has an 'M'
<ablest1980> i have amd graphics
<EriC^^> ablest1980: i don't like it, it runs hotter, but i need the gpu for a bit
<EriC^^> daftykins: ah
<ablest1980> is it good for cs?
<EriC^^> i guess
<EriC^^> ill brb
<daftykins> ablest1980: what model is your card?
<ablest1980> ok
<Kage> daftykins: no such command as do-release-upgrade
<ablest1980> Gallium 0.4 on AMD SUMO
<ablest1980> AMD A4-3300M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics × 2
<ablest1980> i have two options for xglrx
<ablest1980> which i choose
<daftykins> ablest1980: try the newer then
<EriC^^> nope still says radeon
<EriC^^> dang
<daftykins> EriC^^: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<ablest1980> one is xglrx the other xglrx updates
<EriC^^> fglrx-updates used to work
<ablest1980> ok
<daftykins> _f_glrx
<ablest1980> fglrx then fglrx updates?
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11086614/
<daftykins> ablest1980: *just* updates
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> i chose the other one
<ablest1980> oops
<daftykins> EriC^^: module doesn't exist, lack of dkms perhaps?
<daftykins> ablest1980: wow.
<EriC^^> it said it installed dkms and rebuilt stuff
<ablest1980> i cancelled in time
<daftykins> EriC^^: hrmm maybe it did it for the wrong kernel?
<moros-olethros> ...
<moros-olethros> i missed alot, didn't i?
<EriC^^> daftykins: i tried rebooting and reinstalling, let me check
<daftykins> moros-olethros: no idea what you're talking about. got a support question?
<ablest1980> maybe xglrx then updates?
<daftykins> ablest1980: why do you keep typing xglrx?
<ablest1980> sorry
<daftykins> ablest1980: you must be a troll since we both told you to install one thing and you're still asking.
<ablest1980> im getting the updates one
<moros-olethros> OOOOK. Let's say I want to set up a server made up of nothing but Virtualbox virtual machines
<ablest1980> sorry
<moros-olethros> how would i do that?
<daftykins> moros-olethros: look into virtualbox headless
<daftykins> but vbox would be the wrong tech to use for such a thing
<moros-olethros> I see...
<moros-olethros> what would be best, then?
<daftykins> something like vmware ESX or KVM
<moros-olethros> Alrighty
<moros-olethros> Thank you very much, my good sir/madame/whatever
<daftykins> we are legion
<moros-olethros> Thank you, legion
<erste> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04, and there's a process "init" that has 100% cpu use.. and I found this solution, but it's from about 3 years ago: http://linuxbytknalla.blogspot.com/2012/12/init-process-at-100-cpu-usage.html
<EriC^^> daftykins: any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11086705/
<EriC^^> also this warning comes up update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf because link group x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf is broken
<daftykins> EriC^^: hrmm does Xorg.0.log still speak of no module found?
<EriC^^> i'm trying sudo updatedb now to run locate
<daftykins> roger that
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Maybe "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.con  " http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2276537 will work for you ?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: thanks, checking
<EriC^^> daftykins: the module seems there i think /lib/modules/3.13.0-52-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx_updates.ko
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Also ATI with FGLRX requires ' sudo amdconfig --initial ' prior to rebooting .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: it says no supported adapters found
<EriC^^> i've used it before though and i didn't type that to get it working
<EriC^^> it's still odd it says it doesn't find anything though..
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yikes, that can no be a good thing ! We know the hardware is there .
<daftykins> maybe that range of M model isn't supported by that driver version?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: ok, i tried removing the alternative thing and reinstall fglrx-updates
<Aramil> can someone please help me im getting a login loop and i tried everything i could from a google search im thinking i might of f#@ked up my fstab
<EriC^^> daftykins: i don't know, it's in the recommended drivers and it used to work
<EriC^^> maybe with this kernel it doesnt work?
<EriC^^> i dont know if it matters but i installed the driver from amd's website once and then removed it
<daftykins> hrmm did you use their uninstaller?
<EriC^^> couldn't find it :D it's supposed to be in /usr/share/ati but it wasn't
<EriC^^> i just purged it
<EriC^^> and the pc wouldn't boot with the opensource one, as much as i tried to reinstall it etc. so i had to reinstall the amd one
<EriC^^> until a dist-upgrade fixed stuff i think
<EriC^^> after that i could use the open source one again
<mekhami> daftykins currently 50% through pass 1, it caught one error on test 4. is it common to have a few errors?
<daftykins> mekhami: no you shouldn't even have one
<erste> Hi, anyone with Ubuntu 14.04 and having the process "init" using 100% of your CPU ???
<Aramil> can someone please help me im getting a login loop and i tried everything i could from a google search im thinking i might of f#@ked up my fstab
<mekhami> daftykins is there a repair action or is it just new ram time
<daftykins> mekhami: is this a desktop?
<mekhami> yep
<daftykins> mekhami: 2+ modules?
<mekhami> 2
<daftykins> newish machine?
<mekhami> not particularly
<daftykins> what i would do, is take both out - (with mains power removed) and clean the gold contacts on the modules with a pencil eraser. then clean the slots a bit with an old (but not dirty) toothbrush. after that, memtest each module separately by having just one in at a time in the first slot
<daftykins> that'll let you work out whether one is bad or both
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: that did it! thanks!
<Bashing-om> ericr: Not to detract from your train of thought, but what does the repo offer for drivers ? ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list '
<mekhami> sounds good daftykins thanks
<daftykins> EriC^^ Bashing-om - weird i thought all amdconfig did was spit out a xorg.conf with 'fglrx' forced as the choice?
<daftykins> mekhami: np
<EriC^^> daftykins: i meant the update-alternatives command in the website Bashing-om gave me
<daftykins> ah i missed that one
#ubuntu 2015-05-12
<daftykins> i had vaguely remembered some alternatives thing breaking AMD and nvidia stuff, hrmm
<Bashing-om> daftykins: I am constantly amazed at what I do not know, not sure what all the 'config' affects or how . One of these days I might learn enough to "read the source" .
<daftykins> Bashing-om: hehe :D
<daftykins> i think amdconfig --initial is akin to nvidia-xconfig which just writes a bare xorg.conf yeah
<daftykins> anyway, irrelevant now - task complete :D
<JFORD> Hello, I got a 9600GT and I have a problem with nvidia-340 drivers and ubuntu 15.04 -- x doesn't start..anyone may help me?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: :) agreed, if EriC^^ Is happy. we are all happy .
<EriC^^> :D
<whytrytofly> 02:05:44 - whytrytofly: hello
<whytrytofly> 02:05:49 - whytrytofly: anyone around
<whytrytofly> 02:05:58 - whytrytofly: have probs setting my wallpaper
<whytrytofly> 02:06:18 - whytrytofly: resetting it everytimewhen i start mywindowmanager
<whytrytofly> 02:06:21 - whytrytofly: (i3)
<whytrytofly> 02:06:31 - whytrytofly: dont know where to start myfeh
<whytrytofly> 02:06:40 - whytrytofly: asthereis no .xinitrc
<NegativeFlare> whytrytofly: Let's not flood man xD
<daftykins> JFORD: yeah what's going on then?
<Kage> daftykins: ok... that didn't work
<daftykins> aaaand the guy left
<Kage> daftykins: everything broke, horribly
<daftykins> Kage: going to 12.04 ?
<Kage> yeah
<daftykins> what did you run instead of do-release-upgrade ?
<Kage> I ran do-release-upgrade
<whytrytofly> does anyone know how the wallpaper is set?
<Kage> I was missing the update-manager-core package
<krux> whytrytofly: create a .xinitrc ? exec --no-startup-id feh --bg-scale /path/to/image
<Kage> I installed that, then did do-release-upgrade
<Kage> daftykins: it was... bad
<Kage> daftykins: my filesystem went readonly
<Kage> and all other sorts of horrible things
<daftykins> that sounds pretty bad
<daftykins> so - did you backup? :P
<Kage> yeah
<Kage> I had to restore it
<daftykins> so is this thing a VM, or?
<Kage> it is VM
<Bashing-om> Kage: daftykins So, ya want to try and fix, or just do the fresh install of 14.04 ?
<Kage> Bashing-om: this server has like 6 services and 15 users
<Kage> all configed and working correctly for the past 4 years
<mekhami> daftykins how likely is it that this ram issue is causing significant performance problems?
<daftykins> yeah but as Bashing-om wisely said, you won't have that working with an upgrade anyway
<daftykins> mekhami: practically guaranteed if it were more than just one in an entire pass
<mekhami> daftykins so far it's jus tone
<daftykins> let it go as far as two passes and it should flag up more
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> mekhami: is your system single-disk?
<daftykins> er i mean does it use a mechanical disk for the OS?
<mekhami> daftykins just one SSD for everything
<daftykins> Kage: what services do you run?
<daftykins> mekhami: which kind?
<mekhami> daftykins 512gb crucial
<daftykins> MX100?
<Kage> daftykins: apache, mailserver, mysql, sshd, and god knows what else
<Kage> daftykins: I think I got a gitlab service
<daftykins> Kage: not much then. so apache changes hugely between 10.04 and 14.04, i did my own migration via a clean install a bit ago. you'd be better off building another up side by side then transition ASAP
<daftykins> honestly picking apart how to make the upgrade work smoothly is a far less sane use of time than just learning the new way things are done in Trusty
<mekhami> daftykins sounds about right but i can't find my order history hah
<mekhami> ah wait i have the box
<mekhami> yeah it's MX100
<Kage> daftykins: that is going to take me days to do :(
<Kage> daftykins: have you ever configed mail server to use mysql?
<Kage> it isn't pretty
<Kage> :(
<daftykins> Kage: i don't run my own mail 'cause i think it's not worth it 8D
<daftykins> mekhami: ah ok, same drive \o/ they've had no major fixes in firmware changes so far, so no issues on that side perhaps
<okwex> hello there! does anyone know about nevernote? I cant type or paste into the text field, as if it is disabled
<mekhami> daftykins i've always had a completely naive hunch that the river is the problem.
<Kage> daftykins: you think it'd make a difference if I did though a console instead of ssh?
<mekhami> daftykins but idk why that is.
<ReGiStRaS> Hi guys...I used to be able to copy from the VM host to Ubuntu 14 but I can't seem to do it with 15. I'm using VMware Workstation
<daftykins> mekhami: which driver?
<mekhami> nvidia-331
<daftykins> Kage: nah
<daftykins> mekhami: what's your nvidia card?
<mekhami> don't remember... it's in the 400s
<daftykins> mekhami: likely you have graphical related crashes because the graphics driver sometimes sits in the RAM where that bad spot is, which makes crashes kinda blame the driver
<daftykins> this happens often in my experience when the RAM is iffy
<daftykins> there's basically a boot lottery as to what will go wrong when
<daftykins> mekhami: of course, packages being installed on a system with bad RAM can copy corrupted and so be permanently bad
<daftykins> so there's that too
<daftykins> but focus on the RAM idea first and get to the bottom of that before advancing ;)
<daftykins> Kage: so is it a physical box or a VM?
<Kage> daftykins: VM
<daftykins> i really would just start from scratch
<daftykins> i write notes when i do my new LTS setups :)
<Kage> daftykins: I know this is bad... but I think I might just stick with 10.04
<daftykins> many many changes in 14.04 apache alone
<ReGiStRaS> Hi guys...I used to be able to copy from the VM host to Ubuntu 14 but I can't seem to do it with 15. I'm using VMware Workstation
<daftykins> Kage: yeah you can't do that :)
<Kage> daftykins: who is going to stop me?
<daftykins> future Kage when your box gets pwned
<daftykins> honestly what you're describing i'd just set aside a weekend and get it done
<ReGiStRaS> Hi guys...I used to be able to copy from the VM host to Ubuntu 14 but I can't seem to do it with 15. I'm using VMware Workstation
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: in what networking setup?
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: stop repeating.
<Kage> daftykins: honestly, I think installing java broke my system
<mekhami> daftykins looks like same error in the same spot on the second pass
<daftykins> ugh java
<ReGiStRaS> custom network
<Kage> I'm pretty sure the java packages are that which is blocking upgrades
<daftykins> mekhami: what point in MB does it say?
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: so not bridged, host only or NAT?
<mekhami> daftykins 7038.1mb
<ReGiStRaS> nope
<ReGiStRaS> that should not matter anyway. it didn't in 14
<Kage> daftykins: if I go to 14.04... when will be the next time I have to do this?
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: well you have to help me understand your setup before i can tell what you're up to, so what does 'copy' mean? SCP? samba?
<daftykins> Kage: 2019
<daftykins> April 30th
<ReGiStRaS> just normal copy and paste
<ReGiStRaS> of text
<Kage> daftykins: maybe I should wait until 16.04
<ReGiStRaS> or files
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: ah so perhaps you don't have the full vmware tools set on
<ReGiStRaS> I didn't have to install VMware tools in 14
<Kage> why do they expire LTS on a year with no LTS to take it over :(
<daftykins> Kage: i wouldn't recommend it because that'll be new and untested by then, whereas 14.04 is already nice and comfy
<ReGiStRaS> and I sear to god i didn't
<daftykins> Kage: wat, you're on 10.04 in 2015 - we've had 12.04 and 14.04 since
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: that doesn't matter, you are where you are
<daftykins> so if you insist on running 15.04 then get cracking :)
 * Kage cries
<ReGiStRaS> and why is 15 different this time?
<daftykins> no idea.
<daftykins> i can't say i've ever expected clipboard sharing to work with vmware VMs
<Kage> daftykins: 10.04 is still supported... just no more updates because everything is all stable and perfect now
<ReGiStRaS> and btw, it is not possible to install VMware tools in Ubuntu
 * Kage rocks back and forth in the corner
<daftykins> Kage: nope, it died on April 30th
<daftykins> it is EOL
<ReGiStRaS> and I swaer to god on that
<Kage> nope... nope... it is fine, everything is fine
<daftykins> Kage: i'd prefer if you're going to lie to yourself you do it internally :)
<daftykins> but mark my words, you are making a colossal mistake
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: it is
<mekhami> daftykins hm now i'm up to 5 errors but it doesn't show them in the list... now 6 errors... i assume this means they're all at the same location?
<daftykins> (possible)
<daftykins> mekhami: could well be
<daftykins> mekhami: do you have 2 x 4GB?
<mekhami> daftykins yep
<daftykins> mekhami: ok so if you were looking at your motherboard, your second module (so in the later RAM slot) is going funny, i'd power off now and memtest with just the first one in
<daftykins> that should complete fine
<daftykins> but you can also do as i mentioned earlier
<ReGiStRaS> the optiion is greyed out
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: there are many ways other than the console menu item
<daftykins> go look it up
<designbybeck> Ubuntu 14.04...My Audio is now dead! I was playing in Steam... I had sound, then I exited now I don't have sound or a sound icon on the header bar. Rebooted, nope. Shutdown and started back up, nope. I did hear the sstart up sound on the login screen
<designbybeck> But now I have no sound!
<daftykins> designbybeck: test the guest session
<designbybeck> ok....brb
<Kage> daftykins: hey... buddy.... are you doing anything this weekend?
<daftykins> lol.
<daftykins> Kage: there are always volunteers here, if you setup another VM and clean install 14.04 you can start duplicating your setup - then just change IP / redirect port forwards when done
<daftykins> simples.
<designbybeck> daftykins, I went to guest session, and my audio worked
<daftykins> i was in the same boat
<designbybeck> why me no have audio and guest does! Guest aint welcome here!
<Kage> I wonder if I can convince chronical to instate 10.04 support
<Munt> Hey folks, my Ubuntu 14.04 keeps asking me for a keyring unlock … but it says my password (the only one i’ve used this installation) is incorrect … any ideas why ?
<daftykins> designbybeck: cool. something in your ~/.config is causing issues, someone more knowledgable would be able to say specifically, but i would just rename ~/.config to ~/.configold and i'd bet it comes back
<designbybeck> ok let me try that
<kostkon> designbybeck, just delete the folder ~/.config/pulse then logout and log back in
<daftykins> ah there you go ^
<daftykins> kostkon: ^5!
<designbybeck> oops I already renammed the .config
<daftykins> designbybeck: just rename it back
<daftykins> all will be well
<daftykins> Kage: maybe with money...
<daftykins> and cake
<daftykins> mmmm cake
<codephobic> hi
<daftykins> ah a UK user, hi
<Kage> daftykins: this is going to take so much time
<Kage> RIP weekend
<Kage> :(
<designbybeck> brb
<mekhami> daftykins interestingly i took out the stick farthest from the CPU and now my monitors aren't turning on.
<Kage> daftykins: can I even migrate users without breaking their passwordS?
<daftykins> mekhami: winner - best do the cleanup i mentioned. you did remove mains whilst performing surgery, yeah?
<daftykins> Kage: i'm not experienced enough with user management for that one i'm afraid
<codephobic> I accidentally deleted an ext4 volume from a hard drive, then misused parted and screwed it up even more by writing to the partition table. Is there any way I can repair the damage and reclaim the lost files?
<Kage> daftykins: maybe copying /etc/users and /etc/shadow will be enough
<mekhami> daftykins i don't even know what removing mains means.
<daftykins> codephobic: booting a live session and playing with testdisk might work
<daftykins> mekhami: er i don't know where in the world you are but - outlet power? for 'muricanese
<daftykins> the electricity!
<mekhami> hah daftykins  yes, it was unplugged.
<Kage> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-move-migrate-user-accounts-old-to-new-server/
<daftykins> good stuff
<Kage> ok, it doesn't look too hard
<Kage> oh, and moving databases... will be painful
<Kage> :(
<Kage> daftykins: just murder me
<Kage> kill me dead
<designbybeck> ok daftykins I removed pulse and restarted...I have audio now, but not sound icon at the top bar
<Kage> *sigh*
<daftykins> Kage: nah databases is easy peasy
<Bashing-om> codephobic: testdisk is the standard; but see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery .
<designbybeck> ...but this is enough for me to enjoy editing design work to now that I have music...I'll go with this for now! ;) thank you daftykins
<codephobic> daftykins, I tried but my CD didn't have testdisk on it and instead I ended up installing ubuntu on the very disk that I was looking to repair. I've still got volumes that I haven't overwritten with the new install of ubuntu, so I'm running TestDisk right now (it's analysed 73% of the disk, so far), but I'm wondering if this will work at all.
<daftykins> designbybeck: np! also ^5 kostkon for the more accurate answer
<Kage> maybe Ill take this chance to move to managed mail service
<daftykins> codephobic: yeah you boot the live session, then install testdisk via apt-get
<mekhami> daftykins what arrangement is the ram supposed to be in again?
<mekhami> assuming it's (CPU) AB AB
<mekhami> it's AA or AB
<daftykins> codephobic: ideally you would image up the disk as-is to a backup driver before any attempts, if you have a spare hard disk big enough
<codephobic> daftykins, I couldn't get my live version to apt-get install anything.
<ReGiStRaS> daftykins: I have googled ab out Install VMware tolls greyed out but nothing
<ReGiStRaS> nothing much came up
<ReGiStRaS> so don't say I didn't look it up
<daftykins> mekhami: it's different per motherboard really so i can't be 100% - ultimately two are one channel (A perhaps) and two are channel B - so you need one module in each
<daftykins> codephobic: perhaps you weren't online
<kostkon> designbybeck, try to setup your audio again in sound settings, also you could try reinstalling indicator-sound, logout and log back in (again)
<daftykins> Kage: google apps ftw
<designbybeck> kostkon, I'm in to deep already!...it will have to wait
<mekhami> daftykins would it help to know it's an ASUS mobo?
<codephobic> daftykins, I was online reading the link that Bashing-om provided - found it whilst googling for a solution
 * designbybeck awesome music play, glass of wine, editing a beautiful ladies photos.....good evening! ;)
<kostkon> designbybeck, ok!
<galras> hello
<designbybeck> thanks though kostkon, I'll check that out next time I reboot
<kostkon> designbybeck, np
<codephobic> I'm really annoyed at how stupidly I compounded my problem. First accidentally deleting a volume, then half arsed use of parted to write the partition table, without checking I'd found the correct volumes, ending up with the whole drive being inaccessible.
<daftykins> mekhami: well, ultimately one is wonky. so just test one in the slot closest to the CPU socket, then the other
<boa> so i got a weird question, but i had ubuntu set up with lvm with jbod. i had to reinstall ubuntu, and am unsure how to have the pre existing lvm volumes mounted
<Bashing-om> codephobic: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ <- written in a user-friendly way and introduces you to testdisk in a gentle way ; http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step ; http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Menu_Analyse . Good luck ( work hard ) .
<mekhami> daftykins my monitors aren't turning on anymore :( this is frustrating
<daftykins> mekhami: with the RAM in what config?
<codephobic> Bashing-om, thanks but I'm going to need to download and burn another live disc, it seems. My current one (ubuntu 14.04), won't let me install software, when using it as a LiveCD.
<mekhami> one stick in A by itself, and then also in AA
<mekhami> but i had it in AB before so I should try that i suppose
<mekhami> AA would be same-channel
<daftykins> mekhami: go with just one for now and use the CMOS reset jumper which you'll find near the battery, do you know how to do a CMOS reset?
<mekhami> same color slot
<mekhami> daftykins negative
<Bashing-om> codephobic: ?/ of course it will .. just can not save it ( DVD) . IF USB one can set "persistenece" .
<daftykins> ok a CMOS reset jumper is a small metallic and plastic thing bridging two pins out of 3, so | | | looks like |=| | - you need to move it so it connects the other one and the middle one instead for a second, then move it back again
<daftykins> this'll reset your BIOS settings and allow the machine to POST again
<codephobic> Bashing-om, I tried using software centre and apt-get, neither worked so I ended up installing ubuntu on the drive (on an empty partition)
<codephobic> now I'm running TestDisk (at 75% analysed now), but not sure how successful I'll be.
<codephobic> For some strange reason, I can't even mount some other disks
<Pyro_Killer> Hello everyone, whenever I try to download files over 8GB in size over FTP with MC or WGET, they both freeze at the file checking stage, anyone know why?
<ReGiStRaS> daftykins: I have googled ab out Install VMware tolls greyed out but nothing
<ReGiStRaS> nothing much came up
<peepsalot> for some reason if i scroll horizontally in gedit, the movement is inverted.  not sure if any other apps are affected, but chrome and firefox for example scroll normall in the horizontal direction
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: no don't look up that query
<peepsalot> i think this change happened when i upgraded to 15.04 from 14.10
<peepsalot> has anyone else experienced this?
<peepsalot> i'm using cinnamon desktop btw
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: does your VM maybe not have an optical drive attached?
<ReGiStRaS> it does have
<mekhami> daftykins i don't have ot power it up with the cmos jumper ove ror anything do i
<peepsalot> not sure if it is an issue specific to cinnmamon or more of a gtk thing maybe?
<ReGiStRaS> it have 2 actually
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: well, locate the ISO in the vmware WS folder and mount it manually
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: here is their guide on installation - google result #2 no less - http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1022525
<peepsalot> hmm, horiz scrolling in nemo is inverted as well
<daftykins> mekhami: nope, just put it in the second position for 5 seconds, then move it back and power up
<well> URGENT: I need help in updating the GRUB
<EriC^^> well: what's your problem?
<ubuntu-mate> teste
<well> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11087455/
<well> this is my configuration
<ubuntu-mate> boa noite
<well> could you help>
<ubuntu-mate> alguem ai :?
<well> am new to ubuntu
<well> i spend past few days to sort out..
<EriC^^> well: why are you using ext2? it's ancient
<ReGiStRaS> "For Workstation: VM > Install VMware Tools." << like I said, the Install VMware tools option is greyed out!
<well> not moving forward
<ReGiStRaS> all steps tells me to do that but that option is greyed out
<codepython777> is anyone running ubuntu on surface pro 3? Are the drivers working already? Or did you have to compile a new kernel?
<well> "Eric " will that be a problem?
<EriC^^> well: no, just less performance
<EriC^^> and features
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: ugh i was really hoping you'd be bright enough to realise i said to mount the ISO _manually_
<well> "Eric" i updated the GRUB file, but it not showing in the menu
<EriC^^> well: do you get a grub menu right now?
<mekhami> daftykins still no go
<ubuntu-mate> fui
<mekhami> tried one stick in the first slot
<mekhami> tried the other
<ubuntu-mate> boa noite pra quem fica
<mekhami> nothing gets the monitors on
<well> "Eric" yes i get that , but it is not showing the android one
<daftykins> mekhami: hrmm, alright we're getting into hardware only now so if you'd like to PM we can carry on
<boa> excuse me
<well> "Eric" any thoughts?
<EriC^^> well: first are you sure uefi mode is enabled?
<ReGiStRaS> daftykins: I have read it again and again. Ubuntu Server with only a command line interface tells me the 1st step is to Go to Virtual Machine > Install VMware Tools (or VM > Install VMware Tools).
<EriC^^> type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<ReGiStRaS> The Install VMware tools option is greyed out!
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: and i'm asking you to mount the ISO manually from the vmware program folder into the VM.
<daftykins> that's all that menu item does!
<EriC^^> well: it's odd that it says it uses EFI/grub/shimx64.efi did you used to have another linux os installed?
<well> ERIC  this is the output i getwell@well-Inspiron-7548:~$ ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<well> total 0
<well> -r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 May 11 20:02 config_table
<well> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    0 May 11 19:46 efivars
<well> -r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 May 11 20:02 fw_vendor
<well> -r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 May 11 20:02 runtime
<EriC^^> well: please paste stuff in paste.ubuntu.com
<codepython777> does anyone know if this was fixed yet : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1439847?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1439847 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "Surface Pro 3 touchpad not working on ubuntu 15.04" [Medium,Confirmed]
<daftykins> codepython777: it would say fix released if so
<well> ERic I posted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11087638/
<codepython777> daftykins: I guess its not been fixed then
<James46929> Hello
<daftykins> codepython777: possibly not!
<codepython777> daftykins: how hard is it to move the kernel in LTS to 4.0+?
<edney> anyone could help me about bluetooth conection?
<EriC^^> well: can you type sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt ?
<daftykins> codepython777: you shouldn't really run a newer kernel
<James46929> Has anyone used Ubuntu to send faxes?
<well> ERIC^^ no output
<well> it asked for password then no output
<EriC^^> well: ok, type ls -l /mnt and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> that's ok
<codepython777> is there a list of machines that ubuntu is tested on? preferably laptops?
<ReGiStRaS> daftykins: could you point to me which section should I start form please?
<well> ERIC^^ i posted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11087659/
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: do you not understand what i mean by finding the ISO in the vmware folder and mounting it into the VM?
<OerHeks> codepython777, what makes you think kernel 4.0 solves issues?
<EriC^^> well: ok, so everything is working except that the android isn't in the list?
<well> ERIC actually i do not see the ANDROID in the menu
<ReGiStRaS> there is no VMware tools ISO!
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: *sigh*
<EriC^^> well: in grub?
<James46929> Anyone got voice commands to work?
<ReGiStRaS> which part of your guide says that?
<well> ERIC : ya right i do not see in the GRUB menu while booting currently i see windows boot manager and ubuntu and GRUB
<le_pig> lol
<edney> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and cant connect bluetooth devices
<Loshki> codepython777: there used to be a hardware compatibility list. Last time I looked it was badly out of date. When shopping for linux laptops, I narrow down the search then read newegg/amazon reviews. If there isn't a review where someone says "I booted Ubuntu on it" (or equivalent), I pass. Tiresome.
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: i told you to do this manually before linking.
<ReGiStRaS> ok so where can I find this VMware Tools ISO then?
<EriC^^> well: ok, try to make a custom entry for it
<well> ERIC I did, but the problem is when I try to run the update-grub i get error
<EriC^^> well: it's odd that your not using EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi to boot grub, but i dont want to mess with it since it's working
<EriC^^> you're using EFI/grub/shimx64.efi for some reason, i dont know
<well> i have dell laptop
<EriC^^> well: anyways follow this guide to add the android http://askubuntu.com/questions/517212/booting-android-with-grub-but-how
<EriC^^> nevermind the grub customizer, type sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<well> ERIC i think i followed am looking into this deep
<well> am retrying..
<EriC^^> you already added an entry?
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: i can't hold your hand the whole way.
<well> ERIC I added manually
<Drew_Neilson> does or will Ubuntu have an assistant like Siri or Cortana?
<well> but when I try to run the grub-customizer I get "grub-mkconfig couldn't be executed successfully. error message:
<well>  /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 36: /etc/default/grub: menuentry: not found"
<EriC^^> well: hmm
<ricksl> is anyone familiar with the ath9k drivers? I am having problems getting a supposedly supported chip to work in 15.04
<EriC^^> i'd remove the grub customizer thing and do it manually
<OerHeks> Drew_Neilson, there is a project Siri-us http://www.pcworld.com/article/2898148/meet-sirius-the-open-source-siri-clone-that-runs-on-ubuntu.html
<OerHeks> not official
<daftykins> are you siri-us?
 * daftykins ducks
<well> ERIC i posted my GRUB file could you please review and suggest please
<EriC^^> well: ok, type sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && ppa-purge ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<well> ERIC doing
<anaran1> hi, is there a dedicated channel for project sputnik (dell running ubuntu)?
<well> ERIC I RAN it now what should I do?
<well> ERIC i started the grub-customizer still getting the "grub-mkconfig couldn't be executed successfully. error message:
<well>  /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 36: /etc/default/grub: menuentry: not found"
<EriC^^> well: /etc/default/grub is borked
<EriC^^> there's a menu entry there, it should be in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<EriC^^> did you add it there? or did grub-customizer?
<well> ERIC i do not remember adding that..
<well> i added the last one for Android
<EriC^^> well: ok, please remove grub-customizer
<daftykins> !alis | anaran1 you would find it with this if so
<daftykins> ubottu, psst
<ubottu> anaran1 you would find it with this if so: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<well> ERIC sure what is the command
<well> sorry i am new..thank you for helping me out..
<EriC^^> well: type sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<well> sure
<Drew_Neilson> OerHeks Sirius sounds cool, but the next question is, will it have the development and financial backing to make it compete against the big competitors Siri, Google Now, and Cortana?
<ricksl> is anyone familiar with the ath9k drivers? I keep getting an error code that seems pretty unusual.
<okwex> hello there! does anyone know about nevernote? I cant type or paste into the text field, as if it is disabled
<EriC^^> well: then type sudo ppa-purge ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<OerHeks> Drew_Neilson, compete? linux is superiour ..
<well> ERIC:   it says PPA purged successfully
<EriC^^> well: great, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then type pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<aeon-ltd> ricksl: post the error for users to see
<Drew_Neilson> OerHeks yes, will it have the development and financial backing to make it compete against the big competitors Siri, Google Now, and Cortana?
<ricksl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11087931/
<OerHeks> Drew_Neilson, i don't know.
<well> ERIC no remove and upgrade
<grumbel> I have a USB2 HDD (btrfs) here that I can read from completely normally (30MB/s), but trying to write files to it is incredible slow, like 30KB/s and btrfs tends to die/freeze before it gets done. Any ideas what could be wrong? I have never before seen a HDD that can read ok, but not write
<well> ERIC http://paste.ubuntu.com/11087939/
<James46929> Hello
<EriC^^> well: ok, type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<well> am there eriic
<EriC^^> and delete the last lines starting from menuentry "Android5" {
<James46929> Who would I direct my questions to?
<well> ERIC I deleted that
<EriC^^> ok press ctrl+o
<EriC^^> then ctrl+x
<daftykins> James46929: the channel as a whole
<EriC^^> man i wasted my cpu/gpu or something i can literally see the text come into xchat then get formatted letters next to eachother
<EriC^^> ill brb, rebooting
<well> ERIC I DID that
<well> ERIC but no change happend
<EriC^^> well: ok, hold on
<edney> How could i reset my ubuntu 14.04 LTS???
<EriC^^> well: type sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<edney> reset to default configuration
<James46929> Ok. Thanks daftykins. Has anyone played around with voice recognition on Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> well: first type pastebinit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<daftykins> voice recog? nope
<well> ERIC how will i come out of the menu or options
<EriC^^> ctrl+x
<well> ERIC for some reason does not work
<EriC^^> well: maybe it's asking something?
<EriC^^> check above the menu what it says
<ricksl> so I got the AR9382 chipset which is supported with ath9k, but it doesn't show up, and when i lookup the driver in dmesg it says "[    9.671707] ath9k: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -5
<ricksl> "
<Bashing-om> edney: There is no reset button in 'buntu. One fixes and if all else fails (RE-)install the operating system .One keeps backups, and in 30 minutes up good as new .
<well> ERIC i get these menu http://paste.ubuntu.com/11088042/
<EriC^^> well: ok, press enter
<ricksl> i actually had the same problem with debian, not sure if it is a driver error or what
<well> eric it is not coming out
<EriC^^> well: press ctrl+x after pressing enter
<well> i press ^C the it asks for ^X then Y or No i SAY Y it comes back to the menu
<well> ahh... you are right am out
<EriC^^> ok, type pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<well> RUnning  pastebinit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<well> oh ok
<well> sure
<James46929> The reason I am asking is that I am tweaking my Lubuntu to use as a mobile office. I like to ditace messages and send fax if possible.
<well> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11088083/
<EriC^^> well: ok
<well> ERIC what should I do next?
<EriC^^> type pastebinit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<ricksl> is there an irc specifically for ath9k support? i don't want to have to deal with their mailing list
<well> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11088097/
<EriC^^> well: ok, great it's empty
<well> THank eric
<EriC^^> well: type sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<hex__> great community
<well> ok i did
<EriC^^> well: paste the last lines from menuentry til the bottom from http://paste.ubuntu.com/11087939/
<EriC^^> paste them at the end of the 40_custom file
<well> ERIC i did
<EriC^^> well: ok hold on
<EriC^^> below the line that says set root='(hd0,8)'
<well> ok
<well> that is where i copied the android installation
<EriC^^> add this: search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 2ac96bde-00ce-47f8-b3d5-dbf528fa004a
<well> and hd0,7 created for GRUB
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> also remove root=/dev/ram0 and type root=UUID=2ac96bde-00ce-47f8-b3d5-dbf528fa004a
<well> ERIC you rock..
<well> i modified
<EriC^^> ok, great
<EriC^^> press ctrl+o then hit enter then ctrl+x
<well> what should i do next?
<well> ok eric
<well> i came out of the editor
<EriC^^> ok, type pastebinit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<well> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11088189/
<EriC^^> well: looks good
<EriC^^> well: type sudo umount /mnt
<EriC^^> then type sudo update-grub
<well> Done.. :)
<well> it updates finally
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<EriC^^> then ls -l /mnt | pastebinit
<EriC^^> just to make sure it has the right dirs
<well> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11088222/
<EriC^^> well: ok, try rebooting
<well> everything is good?
<well> what did i do wrong eric?
<well> why it was not updating when i ran the update- grub command
<gildarts> Does anyone know where I could/should ask about make files?
<EriC^^> well: the entry was in /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> well: i dont know if grub-customizer put it there by mistake
<well> oh.. i have another laptop.. i spent almost 2/3 weeks.. on this ERIC you are the Savior..
<EriC^^> well: give it a shot, see if it works
<well> WOW>. you guys are helping a lot really..
<well> it works or not is important in this open community you guys are helping that is more important.. I AM REALLY IMPRESSED BY ERIC your help
<well> :)
<well> l will restart..
<EriC^^> hehe, no problem :)
<EriC^^> ok
<linux_dream> hi guys. I'm looking at my kernel log and I see several lines such as: May 11 22:58:53 isaac-desktop kernel: [ 1319.090916] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:7c:b2:1b:19:23:75:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=0 PROTO=2
<linux_dream> should I worry?
<daftykins> linux_dream: nah
<linux_dream> ok thanks
<linux_dream> I did sudo ufw logging off    just in case
<daftykins> hang on
<daftykins> you were worried about security so you decided to stop logging entirely?
<linux_dream> yes
<daftykins> seems legit.
<linux_dream> on ubuntu forum someone gave that answer. someone else said that it's better to move the ufw stuff in its own log and not pollute system log
<linux_dream> i prefered the safer way :)
<Spec> daftykins: seems legit
<Idler> that is understandable
 * daftykins tips his cap to Spec
<Idler> sometimes ufw can use a lot of log space
<linux_dream> I guess it's ok if you set a limit to log file size
<Idler> yea but then you might not be able to check as far back as you need
<Idler> and its mixed with system information
<linux_dream> true
<linux_dream> on my laptop I have another linux distro and my kernel log is polluted by ACPI events (5 per seconds). after 5 hours I get like 40k lines long log
<Idler> lolo
<Idler> lol*(
<Idler> you hsould split the information in to different logs
<linux_dream> and I don't know how to solve the problem
<Idler> dedicated log to every task so you can find anything, nice and clean
<Idler> what is the problem?\
<OerHeks> for ufw to write its own log http://askubuntu.com/a/452150
<Idler> thanks
<linux_dream> well the writes of ACPI events to a log file should never be around 5 per seconds the whole time
<linux_dream> this slows down my system
<Idler> does that detect ufw based on application or based on filtered text, ie ufw?
<daftykins> linux_dream: this happens in the other distro, but not ubuntu?
<Idler> does that just make UFW have a different log or redirect all traffic(ie text) into a different log?
<linux_dream> right daftykins
<Idler> like searched text
<daftykins> linux_dream: then seek support for it in their channel
<seveino> u
<linux_dream> no luck so far. i also posted on their forum
<Idler> what was your question again?
<linux_dream> not really a question, I was mentionning that on my laptop I have another distro (not ubuntu) and I get tons of ACPI events in the kernel log
<Idler> so you want to segrate the acpi results into another log?
<linux_dream> and that I don't know how to fix it.  it's so much that it makes my system slower
<linux_dream> nah I'd need to get rid of ACPI events
<Idler> ah i think i got it
<Idler> you want to compeltly stop acpi events from being logged?
<explodingmango> Hi. On my hard drive, I'm trying to fix an NTFS partition with testdisk, but the same hard drive also contains an encrypted LUKS partition which I don't wish to trash in the process. Testdisk doesn't detect it as LUKS, should I manually set that partition type to LVM before writing the partition table?
<explodingmango> P.S. I can actually afford to lose the encrypted LUKS partition, but I'd like to know if it's possible for future reference, I'm sure I'll need it someday.
<linux_dream> maybe yes Idler, but I am using a laptop and I've heard that ACPI controls some keys, my brightness and power saving... so... not really sure how to fix the problem
<linux_dream> there you can see what is being written in my system log: https://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=22738.msg200701#new
<linux_dream> nothing useful IMO
<Idler> keep looking around, there has to be a way to stop ACPI from being logged into syslog
<Idler> is syslog cleaned every boot up?
<linux_dream> hmm yes it is I think
<Idler> sorry gotta go, hope you solve your problem, good luck
<linux_dream> thank you very much
<linux_dream> see you!
<Idler> most of the problems i have i do research and end up solving myself
<Idler> might drop by another time
<Idler> cya
<linux_dream> thx, ok I'll try to prevent the writes
<ed__> Hi
<daftykins> ed__: hello
<rosie> mmm
<rosie> anyone?
<blakep> Hi
<blakep> Any one out there?
<duckgoose> na
<crzdcarney> nope
<Nautilus> anyone have feedback about using virtualbox vs vmware player for 14.04LTS based web dev on Win7?
<duckgoose> what kind of feedback
<daftykins> bit weird seeing yourself quit 0o
<daftykins> feedback eh
<Nautilus> duckgoose: about choosing between virtualbox & vmware player. I've used the later before in a special circumstance where virtualbox didn't cut it, but that was a while ago
<daftykins> Nautilus: it's probably come a long way in that time, really depends what you want. i would not use full unity in a VM though
<duckgoose> I can tell you I'd choose virtualbox personally. it seems to be more light weight to me
<daftykins> i'd use something lighter so you can just get things done
<Nautilus> daftykins: You mean do it w/o GUI?
<duckgoose> do it with a lighter gui
<daftykins> nah just pick a lighter DE such as xubuntu
<daftykins> or ubuntu MATE
<Nautilus> duckgoose: ahyea, I use lubuntu gui now
<duckgoose> I think virualbox has a better interface IMO
<duckgoose> as far as performance, I've used both and didn't notice a difference
<Nautilus> ah, that helps. that's my biggest concern. And maybe things like USB
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<duckgoose> Nautilus I know virtualbox has nice USB options
<daftykins> i always found vmware workstation on a windows host faster, personally
<Nautilus> daftykins: ohh
<duckgoose> you can attach any usb device to a VM with a few clicks
<duckgoose> I never used the workstation version
<duckgoose> not enough monies
<Nautilus> yea, same here
<Nautilus> I'm hoping it will perform better than the dedicated (original) Atom box I have
<duckgoose> you're using a CPU with visualization support right
<duckgoose> erm
<duckgoose> virtualization
<Nautilus> nice i7 now
<gsd> i have a stupid question .... why would i do need a color scheme for vim if my terminal already has a color scheme applied?
<Nautilus> 4790? 4970?
<Jen5> there is another virtual out there too kvm
<daftykins> oh there's plenty more but nowhere near as friendly
<Jen5> i found vmware workstation on 15.04 crashed my system so i went back to 14.10
<lotuspsychje> gsd: maybe its got a different color highlighting?
<Jen5> i had 590 errors on 15.04 ubntu too
<Nautilus> jen5: does kvm install into Windows like VB or VM, or is it lower level than that?
<lotuspsychje> Jen5: you will need to choose something else, 14.10 will be eol soon
<lotuspsychje> Jen5: if you need stable you might consider LTS version
<Jen5> i did
<Jen5> 14.10 is lts
<lotuspsychje> Jen5: no
<lotuspsychje> !trusty | Jen5
<ubottu> Jen5: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Jen5> no i am using 14.10 not 14.04
<Jen5> i heard 15.04 only does 9mos
<lotuspsychje> Jen5: 14.10 isnt LTS, and will be dead soon
<Jen5> which ones is
<Jen5> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Jen5: yes
<Jen5> k
<lotuspsychje> Jen5: so youl have to switch soon to either 15.04 again or 14.04 LTS
<tax> did reddit get doxxed?
<tax> sorry
<tax> wrong room
<Jen5> i did try 15.04
<Jen5> it crash both computers
<Jen5> i have built computer and store buyed one
<lotuspsychje> Jen5: if you need a more stable version, try LTS
<Jen5> k
<ablest1980> lotuspsychje is another lts coming?
<Jen5> does it have option in 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !release | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jen5> to lower ver
<lotuspsychje> Jen5: what do you mean?
<ablest1980> ok ty
<Jen5> i will go over to 14.04 right now
<lotuspsychje> Jen5: good choice!
<Nautilus> next LTS would be 16.04?
<daftykins> correct
<Nautilus> if I want ubuntu with a lighter weight GUI, is it ok to install Ubuntu then play with GUI's like I did on my last setup, or am I better trying xubuntu etc naturally
<nomad3> Anybody knows?
<daftykins> nomad3: missed your question, what did you ask?
<nomad3> Hi everybody! I'm using Ubuntu 15.04 and i have a problem. When my notebook is charging, the performance is perfect, but when on battery, the system is very slow. Somebody knows how i can solve it?
<daftykins> Nautilus: since you're VM'ing just grab xubuntu and try it out
<daftykins> nomad3: it's probably trying to preserve battery life
<Nautilus> daftykins: yea, I was asking more a meta question, in the sense is if that's truly better than just swapping gui's
<nomad3> daftykins, yeah, i think. But how i disable this?
<daftykins> people often get issues installing another DE on top of a different base install
<daftykins> nomad3: no idea.
<helo> i can't get into unity classic or unity 8 on 15. if i select either at the lightdm login prompt, my password is accepted but it stays on the launcher screen with my username
<Nautilus> daftykins: gotcha, thanks.
<nomad3> daftykins, me too. The Google is not my friend about this topic.
<helo> the system still seems to be responsive, i can click on the icons in the upper-right to connect to networks or reboot, change keyboard layout locale etc
<helo> i installed fluxbox and it starts up just fine
<helo> same with guest login, so it's not some config problem
<helo> i.e. with guest login, i cannot get into unity
<helo> but fluxbox is fine
<daftykins> nomad3: open a terminal and run "watch -n 0.1 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz' " and compare it in battery mode and mains power mode, to see if the CPU isn't changing speed when on battery
<daftykins> helo: graphics drivers?
<helo> my system has been stuck like this since i upgraded from 14.10.
<helo> daftykins: fglrx
<daftykins> upgrades :(
<daftykins> is it actually working though?
<helo> fglrxinfo thinks so
<helo> updating steam to see what he sez
<helo> he said 'u wot m8?'
<daftykins> i'd just read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<helo> i can't switch to a virtual console for some reason either :/
<helo> there's pretty much nothing on google about this happening to others
<helo> all on my lonesome
<Appl3Kork> question for someone that might be able to help... My server keeps going down or something, like i can't ssh to it anymore? is it possible that one of the drives could be failing?
<daftykins> Appl3Kork: does it run enough to check? is it a physical system or a VPS?
<Appl3Kork> physical system, screen on the system just goes blank, no cmd line, and the ssh will work when i reboot, but only for a  certain amount of time
<Nautilus> In the Jessie release notes theres quite a list of packages, but I'm not clear if those are all -installed- or just a list of available apps. I *think* it's the later.
<Nautilus> https://www.debian.org/News/2015/20150426
<daftykins> SSH in and install pastebinit + smartmontools, then run sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<daftykins> Appl3Kork: though that sounds more RAM/power related
<Nautilus> erm, wrong channel
<Appl3Kork> ok
<daftykins> Nautilus: speaking debian now eh! tut tut ;)
<Nautilus> due diligence :)   It's what a likely client uses, so it's worth a look
<Appl3Kork> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11089511/
<daftykins> Appl3Kork: oh an SSD, yeah not necessarily that then. i'd memtest it if i were you, if it dies during that, PSU perhaps
<daftykins> Appl3Kork: oh anything at the bottom of "dmesg" ?
<daftykins> dmesg | pastebinit
<Appl3Kork> now, i was getting an error on the screen, saying something about sda1
<Appl3Kork> a lot of messages going on the screen saying something about sda1
<Appl3Kork> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11089561/
<Appl3Kork> daftykins: here's an updated dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/11089599/
<ricksl> I'm having some problems with my wifi if anyone thinks they can help me, the ath driver isn't initializing at boot. spits out an error code
<daftykins> Appl3Kork: hrmm 'unhandled error code'
<Appl3Kork> is that in first or second one?
<Appl3Kork> oh ya i see it now
<daftykins> SATA cable change i reckon
<ricksl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11089611/
<daftykins> ricksl: is a hardware wireless switch off?
<daftykins> ricksl: try powering off, removing mains power + unplugging the battery for 5 mins then turning back on. beyond that i've no idea
<ricksl> its a pci card, doesn't have one to my knowledge
<ricksl> its a desktop
<daftykins> ah ok
<ricksl> specifically this https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TL-WDN3800
<daftykins> booting a live session is always good to confirm
<ricksl> i have tried a live session of several os, 12.04 14.04 and 15.04, none of them work
<ricksl> both 32 and 64 bit, uefi and legacy bios mode
<Nautilus> something is wrong then
<ricksl> i generally don't come to these things unless I have thoroughly researched and exhausted other options
<Nautilus> have you run memtest?
<ricksl> no, i didn't think that would confirm anything. it does work on windows
<daftykins> ricksl: ah, pretty rare we get users like that
<Nautilus> oh, sorry, caught more info that its a problem device, I was thinking of another convo
<ricksl> ive seen people saying they had problems then upgraded, this was like years ago in forum threads
<ricksl> im not quite sure how to use backports though, or if it would make a difference
<swiftynb> hey so if the sends the enter key to the script im calling one, how do i send it twice
<swiftynb> cat < (echo "") | ./myscript
<Nautilus> what is the purpose of unbranded versions of Moz apps?
<Nautilus> wrong channel again
<daftykins> swiftynb: better in #bash probably
<bingel> hi  I want to edit /etc/suoers I open the file with sudo but it says it is readonly
<hamsies> what command can i use to know whats taking the most recources on the system?
<hamsies> resources
<daftykins> hamsies: 'top'
<hamsies> ohhhhh nice thank you
<daftykins> np
<hipitihop> I'm doing some code experiments dealing with date/time including timezones. Is there a way to run a process where the process e.g. a browser has a specific time and timezone set differnent to the rest of the system ?
<fer> kj
<BLACKPOWER_> i fucking hate white people
<BLACKPOWER_> bitch ass racist erryone of em
<Ricksl> blackpowder
<madghost> hi all
<daftykins> lo
<efraimdf> Hi -- I'm trying to move a system (15.04) back from systemd to upstart. Any idea why I would get a "no installation candidate for package upstart-sysv" from apt-get?
<daftykins> that package does not exist
<efraimdf> looks like it exists here http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/upstart-sysv
<Bray9082_> How well does ubuntu run as a nas
<daftykins> just dandy
<daftykins> !info upstart-sysv
<ubottu> upstart-sysv (source: upstart): event-based init daemon - SysV links. In component main, is extra. Version 1.13.2-0ubuntu13 (vivid), package size 37 kB, installed size 190 kB
<daftykins> efraimdf: could be your repos then, did you apt-get update first?
<efraimdf> yes, just did apt-get update
<Bray9082_> daftykins: is there any web client to use like you would find on something like a Qnap
<daftykins> doubt it
<daftykins> if you want that, run freenas
<Bray9082_> Alright thanks
<efraimdf> apparently, doing update *twice* did it...
<efraimdf> go figure
<efraimdf> thanks ...
<daftykins> \o/
<WHITE_POWER> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1i0w1hawGo
<daftykins> no thanks
<WHITE_POWER> alabama nigger is the greatest song ever written
<Juan9595> hola :9
<Juan9595> hello
<Juan4545> Hi!
<ubuntu516> hi,where is the packages directory installed with apt-get ?
<penguinguru> as where they go when  apt downloads them?
<ubuntu516> hum?
<penguinguru> /var/cache/apt/archives
<penguinguru> usually
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu516: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<lotuspsychje> !apt | ubuntu516
<ubottu> ubuntu516: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<TheEternalAbyss> ok, so I am not the most well versed with linux/ubuntu. I had a question: I installed a plex server and I m trying to have it read/scan a directory call /media/username/music HD/ and it keeps failing no matter what I do. I added the plex user to the group that should have 775 permissions on the directories/files yet still nothing. What am I doing wrong here?
<penguinguru> i have been testing a few things on 15.04, and a few times i have not been able to finish the boot process after an update due to "D-bus connection authorisation" Errors
<penguinguru> is this a systemd thing?
<awk> Hi, ok, so I have a package, 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.17.. And this is the latest release from precise repository... now deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security main restricted has a version of openssl that is 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.25 with allot of updates.. I'm not sure why these updates are not part of the precise-security repository ?
<awk> on outside of security.ubuntu.com
<erste> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, and there's a process init --user.. that starts taking 100% of the CPU.. this seems to be a bug from 11.10, has it been fixed already?? right now, I'm manually stopping it, and resuming it.. I have to do it a few times until it goes back to "normal"..
<Om3n_pl> can anyone enlighten me as to why F6 would return this symbol ± on any avaialble input ? its driving me insane
<Om3n_pl> anyone ?
<orukusaki1> i want to setup an 802.1x port authentication on my setup but it asks me for a user name??? How do i create an 802.1x user
<orukusaki1>  i want to setup an 802.1x port authentication on my setup but it asks me for a user name??? How do i create an 802.1x user
<italys> is there an option to display help for specific options on the cl for ls?
<cfhowlett> italys, man ls
<ablest1980>  when i had windows my system had video software drivers that had options to adjust cpu speed from 800mhz - 1900mhz someone suggested i use a program i install and used up to i reinstall ubuntu 14.04 lts anyone know the program it was available ubuntu's software center
<ablest1980> hello
<ablest1980> ciao!
<ablest1980> XD
<italys> cfhowlett: yeah I know, but can I display specific options for help>
<italys> like if i type ls -l, i'd want it to tell me what the -l option does
<italys> never mind, not wording this correctly.
<ablest1980> try man cmd
<ablest1980> nevermind sorry\
<xangua> ablest1980: cpufreq-indicator
<ablest1980> ty
<ablest1980> it was you who told me?
<TheEternalAbyss> anyone can offer any ideas for me?
<italys> TheEternalAbyss: it's not mounting at all?
<TheEternalAbyss> it's mounted
<TheEternalAbyss> the server software just won't read the directory
<TheEternalAbyss> i added the server user id to the group that has permissions to access the file. yet nothing
<ablest1980> ok xangua ty bbl
<ablest1980> XD
<italys> TheEternalAbyss: not sure, I'd look at your /etc/fstab and make sure the permissions are correct too
<TheEternalAbyss> thanks, i'll look into it
<italys> TheEternalAbyss: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2176441
<italys> something like this, I believe
<TheEternalAbyss> thanks
<LinuxFan> Does anyone have the package kdenlive-0.9.4-0ubuntu0 ~ ~ Sunab lucid2
<cfhowlett> !lucid | linuxf
<ubottu> linuxf: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ends on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<pyrate> what does 15.04 different compared to 14.04 in ways of 32bit compatibility ?
<cfhowlett> pyrate, 32 bit is dying out.  plan for the upgrade
<pyrate> i have this 32bit program that works well on 64bit 14.04 but not on 15.04
<pyrate> cfhowlett: i need it for work so i cant
<cfhowlett> pyrate, 14.04 is supported for 5 years.  why upgrade?
<pyrate> because i did not think it was changed silently
<cfhowlett> pyrate, NO distro upgrade is done silently.  you must explicitly authorize that.
<timdotrb> good evening, all
<timdotrb> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 with a 4GB swap partition. i'm concerned that none of the swap is being used
<cfhowlett> !swap | timdotrb
<ubottu> timdotrb: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<italys> TheEternalAbyss: any luck yet?
<TheEternalAbyss> nope
<hhtest> hi guys, I have correctly installed the ubuntu server on my VM, I want to make hostname for the server for example www.example.com , can someone guide me what is the steps that I have to do to get the work done
<TheEternalAbyss> i'm trying to make the directories writeable at the moment
<auronandace> !hostname | hhtest
<ubottu> hhtest: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<SIEG_HEIL> 0/
<t3chguy> 0/
<italys> \m/
<SIEG_HEIL> heil hitler
<cfhowlett> !ops | SIEG_HEIL
<ubottu> SIEG_HEIL: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<SIEG_HEIL> 0/
<SIEG_HEIL> !ops
<SIEG_HEIL> !ops | SIEG_HEIL
<ubottu> SIEG_HEIL, please see my private message
<kloeri> SIEG_HEIL: drop it
<SIEG_HEIL> !ops | SIEG_HEIL
<SIEG_HEIL> !ops | SIEG_HEIL
<SIEG_HEIL> !ops | SIEG_HEIL
<SIEG_HEIL> !ops | kloeri
<ubottu> kloeri: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> kloeri, quiet?  my vote: ban.
<italys> what do you expect?
<Tm_T> nice lag
<Tm_T> cfhowlett: that's not voting issue
<cfhowlett> Tm_T, noted.
<Munt> Hey folks, I have my Network Manager Ethernet settings @ Auto connect to VPN.     However if my vpn goes down unexpectedly the connection stays alive without the VPN.     is there a way to reset the ethernet or reconnect the VPN in this event ?
<HITLA> kloeri thinks he can ban me... hwat a retard
<Adolf_the_Great> hello everyone
<hhtest> I have installed a software in ubuntu server and I don't know where I can find it
<Tm_T> hhtest: binaries are usually in /usr/bin/
<AtuM> use "locate <progname>"
<hhtest> is there any way for searching files inside ubuntu server
<italys> whereis programname
<italys> hhtest: a few options
<italys> hhtest: updatedb && locate file
<zigovr> hi all, in ubuntu 14.04 , upstart seems to be used, however not for everything , for example I can't restart lircd with upstart, I have to call explicitely /etc/init.d/lircd
<YamakasY> guys is have some unknown load on my server(s) but top isn't showing it
<nkparadox> hello i see that some libs like libglfw3 have docs (libglfw3-doc ) how do i read those docs?
<cfhowlett> nkparadox, more libglfw3-doc
<italys> hhtest: find ./ -name "string of file name" 2> /dev/null
<nkparadox> cfhowlett, that doesnt do anything? should i find it on disk first?
<cfhowlett> nkparadox, include the full *doc address
<italys> zigovr: have you tried update-rc.d?
<zigovr> italys, no what does it do ?
<italys> zigovr: updates the init resource file(s) for saving state of initialization..
<NIGGRE> hi
<cfhowlett> !ops | NIGGRE please ban = repeatedly trolling
<ubottu> NIGGRE please ban = repeatedly trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<NIGGRE> cfhowlett: i'm not trolling
<italys> I just spent some time learning about update-rc.d
<zigovr> italys, but what is strange is that lircd was already started by the system
<italys> and upstart
<NIGGRE> i've been banned how many ties now??
<zigovr> but initctl doesn't seem to know about it
<zigovr> it's like upstart is not managing all services, or maybe I just made a mistake
<hhtest> italys, how do I lists all the services inside ubuntu
<zigovr> initctl list | grep lirc  --> nothing
<CUN_TLORD> umm, the kline was very ineffective
<italys> petty trolls.
<cfhowlett> thanks Flannel
<italys> zigovr: my guess is you need to configure it with update-rc.d for the config files
<HIT_LER> hello again
<nkparadox> is systemd installed in 14.04 lts?
<Tm_T> nkparadox: no, it came in 15.04
<sophie_> but if it does
<italys> try sudo update-rc.d lircd defaults
<sophie_> it's on the 4th point release
<KIKES_SUCK_> hi
<sophie_> wait....
<KIKES_SUCK_> wait?
<sophie_> why does Plasma 5 crashing on me for no reason?
<KIKES_SUCK_> !ops | KIKES_SUCK_
<ubottu> KIKES_SUCK_, please see my private message
<KIKES_SUCK_>  [00:35] <ubottu> (In the future, please use a private message to investigate) Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<italys> zigovr: did that work?
<sophie_> it always return me this (Segmentation Fault)
<italys> sudo update-rc.d lirc defaults
<italys> sorry.
<sophie_> I did install the debug symbols but one things really pulled me the WTF face
<sophie_> missing packages: us/bin/plasmashell
<sophie_> usr/bin/plasmashell sorry
<KIKES_SUCK_DICK> hello again
<KIKES_SUCK_DICK> hello again i had to be banned from a few channels to get a kline and come back
<Sabotender> wow someone kick him out
<Sabotender> lol
<sophie_> why XD
<Sabotender> that nick is ridiculous.
<sophie_> someone put his name on 4chan :3
<cfhowlett> let's not feed the trolls.  time to move on
<nkparadox> why so many trolls in this channel>
<sophie_> idk
<sophie_> let's ask "kubuntu" related questions
<sophie_> and speaking of that
<sophie_> plasma segmentation fault XD
<sophie_> can someone help me now?
<sophie_> my PLasma DE is crashing non-stop
<AtuM> sophie_, did you do a fresh install?
<sophie_> yeah, pretty much
<Tm_T> Sophie: which plasma version? also, try remove taskbar widget
<sophie_> all I did is install the backports ppa and install plasma
<Tm_T> sophie_: yeah, there's known bug that is already fixed in upstream
<sophie_> all it returns is a segmentation fault
<Tm_T> sophie_: yeah, if you remove taskbar widget it should stop crashing
<sophie_> im kinda new to Plasma, idk  I just installed it to evaluate it
<sophie_> cbecause back at that day
<sophie_> Project Neon was stable
<sophie_> dem unicorns
<sophie_> there that thing that odd guys
<sophie_> i checked what's the missing dependency
<sophie_> it returns "usr/bin/plasmashell"
<StarOnD> can some one help me with CCSM ?
<Spec-Chum> StarOnD: best just asking to be honest, if someone can help I'm sure they will
<CopperGold> I cant choose between windows or ubuntu
<CopperGold> why?
<StarOnD> Spec-Chum, sure ! When I type in ccsm in my terminal, it starts and some options are enabled. how do I see the cool effects  when I press alt + t for eg
<trijntje_> CopperGold: maybe you removed windows during installation?
<solarradiation> i am on an x64 machine.  i accidentally added armhf and armv7 architecture to my apt while doing cross-development stuff, and now my apt-get update fails because there are no armhf versions of the main repo. how do i delete them?
<sophie_> try to remove those lists in sources.list
<sophie_> not sure but it'll work
<Spec-Chum> solarradiation: sophie_ suggets should work, make a backup of /etc/apt/sources.list first tho
<Spec-Chum> suggestion even
<sophie_> since you're running x64 (if i'm right)
<sophie_> remove the conflicting lists with inappropiate processor architechture
<sophie_> then maybe just maybe, it'll not break like min on Unicorn
<notze> hi i created a raid array with mdadm, i added it to the mdadm config via: sudo mdadm --examine --scan --config=mdadm.conf >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf, but after reboot its just gone
<qing> Qing_aus has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<amjjawad> Hi everyone, not sure if this is the right channel to ask such Q or not. I am trying to build my very first package and uploaded to Launchpad. No matter what I do, I get this error:
<amjjawad> Permission denied (publickey).
<amjjawad> ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying
<amjjawad> Permission denied (publickey).
<amjjawad> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<amjjawad> and yes, SSH key and all are okay yet this error message can't be avoided
<amjjawad> searched on google but all the results were not helpful.
<sophie_> I'm pretty sure you could ask here if you want real time answers
<ezra-s> ProxyPassReverse / http://localhost:3000/
<ezra-s> wops
<sophie_> but it would be helpful to go to http:/www.askubuntu.com
<amjjawad> sophie_, there are similar Qs over there but no useful answers so I thought it might be less helpful to post a new duplicate Q
<nkparadox> how can i change gnome-terminal prompt?
<nkparadox> never mind i found it
<antony> exit
<hhtest> hey guys, I have installed the ubuntu server on my vm and change hosts & hostname files to www.example.com
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | hhtest
<ubottu> hhtest: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<hhtest> when I opened the browser and typed the link its not working
<hhtest> what did I missed?
<hhtest> ubottu, I did all of those before, now when I type on the terminal hostname it's showing www.example.com
<ubottu> hhtest: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hhtest> but when I open the browser and type the link it's not working
<Fuchs> hhtest: the hostname should be example, the fqdn should be example.com, and your httpd should listen to the www
<hhtest> I wana know what did I missed there's something I have missed here, can you show me?
<Fuchs> hhtest: that sounds like a terrible thing to do, mind. Why not just using a real hostname that isn't taken yet? For everybody else the example.com won't work anyway
<hhtest> Fuchs, do you mean that I have to change from "www.example.com" to only "example" for both host & hostname
<hhtest> Fuchs, I'm using somethng else other than "example"
<hhtest> Fuchs, I'm practicing on the VMware
<AtuM> hhtest, you need to read some theory behind DNS.. specially if you're about to start some publicly available services
<Fuchs> hhtest: usually you set a hostname and a domain (including tld), which then has the form    host.domain.tld
<sophie_> is it LAMP?
<Fuchs> e.g. in your case   a domain would be example.com  (.com being the tld) and the host would be  www  (which is a bit silly, imo)
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | sophie_
<ubottu> sophie_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<hhtest> OK Fuchs, do you mean that I have to change from "www.example.com" to only "example" for both host & hostname
<hhtest> I'm now practicing on the VMware
<Fuchs> hhtest: no, example.com  is the domain, the host is whatever you want to call the machine. You _could_ call it www. but usually this is not done
<Fuchs> usually you give it whatever host you want and create a DNS entry  (or in your case: an /etc/hosts entry) and then have a httpd listen on that
<sophie_> drop the www.
<AtuM> hhtest, some theory: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc772774%28v=ws.10%29.aspx
<madghost> which programm helps me to log all my network trafic ?
<lotuspsychje> !info wireshark | madghost
<ubottu> madghost: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.1+g01b65bf-4 (vivid), package size 778 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<Fuchs> hhtest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP   has some help  (just ignore the parts about MySQL and PHP, unless you need a database and a horrible script language)
<AtuM> !info tcpdump | madghost
<ubottu> madghost: tcpdump (source: tcpdump): command-line network traffic analyzer. In component main, is standard. Version 4.6.2-4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 361 kB, installed size 1102 kB
<madghost> lotuspsychje: wireshart is good for everytime control? or it is only for tests?
<lotuspsychje> madghost: etherape is also nice if you want a graphical view
<Fuchs> madghost: what's the actual use case
<madghost> Fuchs: public wifi hotspot
<hhtest> Fuchs, I have installed already a software inside the server and it's working by just typing the IP, but I need to configure the hostname for it
<madghost> I need some tool which will be logging all connections all the time.
<madghost> into file
<sophie_> how to log as root on the "su" command because u know, gotta get tired on sudo
<AtuM> hhtest, so edit your hosts file and write the ip following by the desired hostname :)
<hhtest> Fuchs, I have change the hostname to example.com , and when I tried it, it didn't work
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | sophie_
<ubottu> sophie_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sophie_> uhm i mean su not sudo
<lotuspsychje> !su | sophie_
<hhtest> AtuM, you mean for both hosts and hostname
<AtuM> hhtest, I mean write "192.168.x.x www.example.com" to the hosts file on your PC that you're accessing the web page from
<AtuM> hhtest, you can name the server anything you like.. the other "hosts" won't know anyting about it unless you have your own dns set up
<hhtest> AtuM, I have done it, but It's not working, do I need to restart the server
<Zacccc> yooo
<Zacccc> im having some issues with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Zacccc
<ubottu> Zacccc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AtuM> hhtest, no need to restart. you need to learn DNS basics
<Zacccc> sorry
<madghost> can I start tcpdump after load ubuntu as daemon ?
<hhtest> AtuM, when I type hostname it's showing "www.example.com" and  not "example.com", does it work like that ?
<lotuspsychje> madghost: add an upstart or systemd
<AtuM> hhtest, from inside that host, yes
<madghost> hm
<madghost> i tried tcpdump...
<sophie_> what libraries do I need to start a dedicated server for games like.... I use SourceMod back at windows but I  think it should work
<madghost> my client computer 192.168.1.2 --- 192.168.1.254 (ubuntu) extIP
<Fuchs> madghost: what is your actual use case? Because logging all connections will lead to a HUEG file.
<sophie_> oh god not tcpdump "-_-
<madghost> i try find all packets for my client computer tcpdump | grep 192.168.1.2 and I had nothing ((
<Fuchs> madghost: so you might want to apply some filtering there
<Fuchs> madghost: tcpdump needs to run with root rights, thus sudo. And it's still a rather bad idea.
<hhtest> AtuM, but what did I missed? why it's not working ?
<Hacker_Boy> hi
<madghost> Fuchs: I just need to store all network connections of clients
<AtuM> hhtest, are you running browser on the same computer as the service - on www.example.com?
<madghost> ubuntu works as router
<madghost> and I will want to know who from clients connect to site ?
<madghost> all sites
<lotuspsychje> madghost: there are wifi loggers too, that can trace wich ip's connected to your wifi, maybe thats more what you need?
<sophie_> use a snooper (I guess)
<hhtest> AtuM, I have installed VMware and I installed ubuntu server on it, I'm using my laptop browser to connect to ubuntu server
<jpentland> Why is  the default option when copy/pasting to copy with formatting? Does anyone actually use this feature? Does anyone know how to disable it in KDE?
<Fuchs> madghost: sites as in?
<hhtest> AtuM, the IP is working fine, but the hostname isn't working
<Fuchs> madghost: if site as in website: use your httpd's logs
<Zacccc> its 4:57am where I am (y):D(y)
<madghost> Fuchs: yes
<Zacccc> insomniac -_-
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Zacccc
<ubottu> Zacccc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fuchs> using tcpdump for that is a terrible overkill. If you really decide to start tcpdump on bootup and write it to a file: possible, but then you definitely want to logrotate that. This file will become HUEG within short time and fill up your disk space
<madghost> I need log which sites was clients
<hhtest> AtuM, I'm not using the DNS for now, just trying to connect tom alfresco server using hostname only
<hhtest> AtuM, that's all
<Zacccc> i apologize... thought this was an open discussion based chat
<madghost> hm, is exist some http logger ?
<sophie_> Just ask what's your problem and we will help you | Zacccc
<madghost> I have to go ( I back after lanch
<madghost> thank you!
<hhtest> Fuchs, can you help me please?
<Zacccc> my problem lies within my decision on which linuz based OS i should partition my drive for. I used to be an avid ubuntu user however since the release of W7 I've strayed from the dual OS type lifestyle and being in electrical engineering my interest has been resparked. Open to all suggestions friends (:
<Zacccc> linux*
<lotuspsychje> hhtest: maybe you should talk to the ##networking guys
<lotuspsychje> Zacccc: you want a dualboot with ubuntu?
<sophie_> they would help since alot of them are sysops
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Zacccc
<ubottu> Zacccc: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Zacccc> thinking about it. it's been about 3 years since i had ubuntu so im assuming they've progressed and created new operating systems since then and looking for opinions on the matter (:
<Zacccc> i understand how to configure dual booting thank you
<sophie_> there should be a guide somewhere in Google about the best partitioning when it comes to dual booting with Win7 and Ubuntu 14.04 and later
<lotuspsychje> Zacccc: yeah install 14.04 LTS is a good idea
<Zacccc> googles a robot tho im looking for avid users opinions and suggestions !
<sophie_> tried once in Win10 build 1004 and it works
<lotuspsychje> Zacccc: you remember wich ubuntu version you used before?
<sophie_> only the exception of Elementary OS ughhh
<Zacccc> w10 is garb ! i tested the preview and thought nothing more of it than w7!
<Zacccc> anyone agree
<sophie_> 0_0 wat
<sophie_> oh rite
<sophie_> DX12 doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> lets keep it ubuntu related
<Zacccc> oh man the version i used i believe was 7.1 or something... been about 3-5 years
<sophie_> oh right
<sophie_> which ubuntu version you were using back at those days?
<lotuspsychje> Zacccc: 14.04 LTS improved alot since few years ago
<Zacccc> 14.04 eh... do they still send you a free disk copy? :P
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: 14.04.2 LTS broke me
<sophie_> 14.04.1 is an great option
<Zacccc> i remember ordering 4 copies and all the people i gave it to loved it aha
<sophie_> just grab a stick and burn it
<sophie_> (hooray for Startup Disk Creator! LMAO)
<Zacccc> true enough aha
<Zacccc> thank you for the advise ppl
<sophie_> be back in a couple of hours LEL
<sophie_> waiting for Supertux kart XD
<Zacccc> anyone going to school for programming ?
<lotuspsychje> Zacccc: check the ##programming guys
<willpwr> hi everybody , now i'm beginning use ubuntu
<comp> Привет вам)))
<lotuspsychje> !ru | comp
<ubottu> comp: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<willpwr> comp
<lotuspsychje> willpwr: this channel is for ubuntu related questions only
<comp> hellow)
<willpwr> i'm sorry i don't know
<nexto> I use grep -o WORD file.txt but how do I indicate the end the requested string, like everything from WORD to WORD2 ?
<lotuspsychje> !grep | nexto
<ubottu> nexto: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<AtuM> hhtest, how would your notebook know that the hostname of that server where you run alfresco???
<AtuM> hhtest, if I name my computer "atum.example.com" and tell you that hostname.. what do you think should happen??
<AtuM> hhtest, and let's say I'm running a web service on my pc... should your computer just know how to connect to my pc because I tell you my hostname?
<AtuM> hhtest, please learn the basics first.. it's no use knowing how to set up alfresco if you don't know the basics of the internet
<bstarek> AtuM, you hostname has to be "dns" resolvable first
<bstarek> if it is not, you wont be able to access it through the internet
<AtuM> bstarek, no shit :)
<bstarek> AtuM, werent you asking the question?
<AtuM> bstarek, i know that.. hhtest does not
<ikonia>  AtuM tone down the language please
<bstarek> oh sorry man
<bstarek> AtuM, i thought you were the one asking
<geirha> nexto: That's the type of task sed or awk would be usable for
<bstarek> anyway
<nexto> geirha: so i use awk '/END/,/END/' but I want only the string inbetween to be printed not the whole line?
<AtuM> ikonia, sorry.
<AtuM> hhtest, basically you need to get to know how computers resolve hostnames to ip addresses and vice versa.. it is very important to know what DNS does and how to set it up properly.
<geirha> nexto: That's for mutiline block. There are various ways to do it, depending on the case. E.g. with sub(), match()+substring(), setting a clever FS etc... many ways to do things. your description is far too vague to give a good answer though
<hhtest> yeah, I got you now, I think I have to modify the file in my windows machine named hosts
<hhtest> AtuM, I think If I modified it, then it will work
<AtuM> hhtest, also there's an order in which resolving works.. it should check local hosts file first and if there's nothing usable there it sends a query to a dns server
<bstarek> hhtest, yes but it wont be resolvable on another machine then...
<nexto> geirha: if a line is "i have 1 apple and 1 pear to eat" I want to grab/print everything between the  1 and 1, which is "apple and"
<bstarek> your "alfresco" machine needs to be resolvable from ALL internet, get it?
<AtuM> bstarek, exactly.. that is why i recommend he learns about setting up DNS first..
<geirha> nexto: awk -F ' 1 ' '{print $2}'
<AtuM> bstarek, not true if he's only testing it out for himself to learn alfresco.
<hhtest> bstarek yes, I'm just practicing myself for now
<bstarek> AtuM, yes, but i am sure he wants it to be accessible from anywhere,,isnt the purpose of alfresco?
<AtuM> hhtest, ok.. so if this service is for you only, then editing hosts file is good enough
<bstarek> ok, then edit your hosts files manually
<nexto> geirha: thanks, why $2 ? Doesn't it say only the second column?
<bstarek> what are your client machines?
<bstarek> ubuntu or Doze?
<AtuM> bstarek, his notebook :) alfresco is a VM
<geirha> nexto: yes, where columns are separated by " 1 ". So $1 is "i have", $2 is "apple and", and $3 is "pear to eat"
<bstarek> ohh ok :))
<hhtest> AtuM, I'm trying to install nginx and I will try to make it forward to a specific port
<bstarek> whats your notebook runnin on?
<bstarek> hhtest, nginx why?
<hhtest> bstarek, have you used nginx before?
<AtuM> nginx is fast
<nexto> geirha: thanks
<bstarek> i am more of an Apache guy, but you dont need it anyway
<hhtest> OK, I'm not using port 80, I want the request to be forward to port 8080
<AtuM> bstarek, nginx is more lightweight
<bstarek> AtuM, true, i havent migrated yet, not ready yet :)
<bstarek> hhtest, alfresco can work on port 8080, no prob
<hhtest> bstarek yes it's working fine
<nexto> geirha: and then I want to sed something which I already  done but I still want only the changes to be changed in the whole file, the original file should be left as it was except the changes
<bstarek> hhtest, listen bro, just simplify things first, then when you get familiar with it, you can start to implement other things
<nexto> geirha: as in the example, I want 'I have' and 'pear to eat' to be left in the text file
<hhtest> but I need the web service to redirect the request to port 8080
<bstarek> you would be using nginx to reverse proxy......
<geirha> nexto: then change print $2 to print $1,$
<hhtest> bstarek, AtuM, yes I'm using it for reverse proxy
<geirha> nexto: err,  print $1,$3
<nexto> ok
<nexto> geirha: then the whole line will be left as it was except the change
<geirha> nexto: with sed, it could be  sed 's/ 1 .* 1 //'   assuming the separators only ever appear twice in a line
<bstarek> hhtest, that would be another project
<nexto> geirha: two times
<hhtest> AtuM, bstarek , you both guys let me learn alot
<bstarek> :)
<hhtest> AtuM, bstarek , thanks
<geirha> nexto: It's all about mapping out what to expect
<hhtest> AtuM, bstarek, yes I want to use it as reverse proxy
<bstarek> hhtest, i believe you can setup alfresco on port 8080 from the install
<nexto> geirha: by the way, for exampel: "WORD 1 2 3 4 WORD 1 2 3 4" if that's one line, will both 1 2 3 4 be printed or only the first part?
<hhtest> I'm typing www.example.com:8080 but I need to use only www.example.com
<bstarek> then, you can configure it on port 80 from start
<geirha> nexto: only the last
<bstarek> hhtest, you can even use an iptables rules to redirect 8080 to 80
<nexto> geirha: ok
<hhtest> OK, I wana learn both apache and nginx if you don't mind
<bstarek> hhtest, google some stuff and come back with material we can discuss later..
<hhtest> bstarek, thanks
<bstarek> hhtest, no prob
<nexto> geirha: can I just use: awk -F 'WORD' '{print $1,$2}' file.txt  and then use sed to change?
<Fodd> Hey guys
<whosit> Help desk ticketing systems: probably there are more generic customer service ticketing systems as well. I was thinking about adapting some open source ticketing system to use by charities to help coordinate volunteers. Can anyone suggest ny existing open surce software that is well documented and therefore easy to adapt, or very well implemented and worth adapting, or well suited to this task and not in need of adapting?
<Fodd> Is Ubuntu 15 stable yet?
<MrElendig> yes
<Fodd> :) thank you
<Fodd> is there a feature list over 14?
<Fodd> I'm just downloading 15.04 :)
<whosit> ..
<k1l> !releases | Fodd
<ubottu> Fodd: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Fodd> oh, i didnt know that, thank you
<k1l> so there is no 14 or 15. its always YY.MM
<agent_white> Evenin'
<agent_white> ./moin!
<nexto> geirha: the problem is some of the lines that awk is grabbing must not be changed
<alyson> hi
<geirha> nexto: that's a completely different case though. First you wanted to extract data from a file; now you want to modify the file
<nexto> geirha: sorry, I wanted to extract it be in the end keep the old except the changes
<nexto> but*
<Fodd> do you guys know how to get a Galaxy S3 running Ubuntu?
<Fodd> I've not got the device with me, but a rough idea would be cool
<YamakasY> mhh my ubuntu has load and I cannot find out why
<geirha> nexto: awk -F WORD 'NF==3 {$0 = $1" "$2} {print}' infile > outfile
<nexto> geirha: ok=) but where do I do the sed substitutions ?
<geirha> nexto: I showed how to do it with awk. No sed required. You can do it with sed instead, of course.
<s0d0m> Hi guys, since my recent fresh install of 15.04 my laptop constantly shutdown exactly every 30min. Even under bios. Every 15/20 times i get a working "session" wich can last forever until i shutdown manualy. Then it start again. Any lead ?
<AtuM> s0d0m, battery low? :)
<s0d0m> AtuM, no. Itried with and without it
<s0d0m> I basicaly tested every component. I come down a bios or mb issue
<s0d0m> BUt which one ?
<AtuM> s0d0m, I'd check bios power management settings
<johnny> Hey guys
<s0d0m> It's a very basic bios there is no such thing
<Johnnycap> Anyone around?
<s0d0m> The only power option in bios are about power saving in sleep mode or things like that. And it's enable or disable, no option of any kind
<Johnnycap> Would anyone be able to help me out?
<hateball> !ask | Johnnycap
<ubottu> Johnnycap: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<leo_> hi
<Johnnycap> I installed ubuntu minimal with the no packages option. Install is completed, but I can't connect to my network via ethernet.
<Johnnycap> Anyone know the solution?
<aokmanga> Hi all. Good morning!
<reveredge> hey oakmango
<aokmanga> Hi know this is not maybe the right channel for asking support because I'm using lxde as a desktop environment but if someone is able to help me it will be useful. I'm not able to configure the thirdlevel key on my keyboards because lxde doesn't have a gui for that. I don't know where to look for...
<aokmanga> hi reveredge
<reveredge> aokmanga, u have #lxde for that but dunno how active is that
<aokmanga> yes i asked on lubuntu channel too but seems inactive in that way
<aokmanga> I'll try there too
<aokmanga> maybe i found something but I don't know the code of my key to use
<aokmanga> it says only altgr or shift+altgr
<k1l> aokmanga: alt-GR is the 3rd level key usually
<aokmanga> but i've a macbook keyboard i don't have an altgr key
<aokmanga> is called differently
<k1l> or more specific: shift + alt-gr
<k1l> that is some info that is handy to say at the start
<aokmanga> i've an alt key+options (this is the name on mac keyboards) but by default it doesn't work
<aokmanga> i'll try setting thirdlevel on alt-gr
<aokmanga> I think it is called lwin_switch, i try and I'll make you know
<Hounddog> hey... i am having an issue with duplicate sources.list and no idea how to get rid of them currently. http://pastebin.com/tXYDj9s3
<Hounddog> if i just delete them they get added back
<jpds> Hounddog: Open /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the files which are the same?
<jpds> Hounddog: The lines*
<Hounddog> jpds: there are none in that list
<jpds> Hounddog: Then they're in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Hounddog> jpds: yep... didnt look there yet
<Hounddog> jpds: thx... that was it
<macheneso> oilà:. anyone experimenting problem with parte or gparted ? thanks
<TandyUK> such as?
<macheneso> such as it's not working ... it gives me error that i dont' understand
<TandyUK> well help us to understand by giving us the error
<TandyUK> its like youve phones up your local agrage and said "My car doesnt work"
<macheneso> iTandyUK   oh, i see, thank you
<macheneso> but now i'm with win
<macheneso> maybe later then
<TandyUK> huh
<macheneso> thanks again
<TandyUK> if you want this to work reliably, you will need 1 pc (or phone/etc) for irc, as well as the pc you are trying to do stuff to
<TandyUK> any errors, put into pastebin.com or similar
<imagine> i have a problem,when i log on to the root account,enter password,output:"Cannot execute tty1: No such file or directory"
<briana> evening all, can anyone please help with enabling a bcm4311 on a dv6000 under 14.04 im at my wits end! i have my terminal up and im ready to work it out :)
<geirha> imagine: how do you log in to the root account, exactly?
<imagine> sudo su
<neglesaks> question: is there anythign to do about an LVM filesystem that just wont boot the computer?
<imagine> imagine@imagine-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:~/Documents/Desktop$ sudo su
<imagine> [sudo] password for imagine: Cannot execute tty1: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> imagine: type grep tty1 /root/.bashrc
<EriC^^> imagine: does sudo work for other stuff? try sudo cat /etc/shadow
<`hypermist`> I downloaded the ubuntu iso file
<`hypermist`> but i dont want to reboot my pc
<`hypermist`> to be able to install it
<`hypermist`> cause it'll boot the livecd then allow me to go from there
<briana> no takers on my issue?
<onicrom> hihi, im trying to figure out what is loading this nic kernel module...whatever it is is ignoring modprobe.d (as well as blacklist.conf) i tried adding explicit rules in udev rules and no luck across the board.  any ideas?
<Trudko> hi guys, if I have bit laggy system could the problem be in unity? I have 8 GB RAM and intel i5 2500 with radeon 7950(proprietary drivers)
<vitimiti> Trudko, I'm using Unity with an Intel Celeron with 1.5GB of RAM
<Trudko> so you dont think the problem could be in unity it self?
<mcphail> Trudko: your spec is more than adequate to run Unity smoothly. What do you mean by "laggy"?
<k1l> briana: which driver is in use?
<vitimiti> Trudko, mine is laggy but because of it having little power, it's more a problem of I should not run many apps, rather than I should not use Unity, so I don't think your system should have a problem with Unity itself
<k1l> briana: "lsmod" will show the drivers in use. see if its the b43 or the wl one
<Luyin> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3985/7nps89p7_png.htm I'm trying to find out why my qt-based programmes like vlc and vym look like crap. any ideas?
<briana> k1l: cfg80211              418839  1 wl
<briana> what do i do with that info?
<k1l> briana: well, you could try the b43 driver then
<k1l> briana: "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source "
<k1l> briana: and then" sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer "
<`hypermist`> do i have to reboot my pc to be able to install ubuntu ?
<briana> okay ty k1l
<briana> ill try that
<mcphail> `hypermist`: installing without rebooting is possible but extremely painful. You have to reboot into the new system at the end, anyway
<`hypermist`> i know mcphail i just wanted to install it then booot into it :D
<cherva> is there a specific channel for ubuntu openstack images ? I'm looking for a RAW image of ubuntu 14.04 installed on LVM ..
<mcphail> `hypermist`: you can create a functioning Ubuntu environment using debootstrap. It isn't easy, nor is it a supported way of doing things. I wouldn't have time to walk you through the steps and pitfalls. Honestly, just install the supported way. It works.
<`hypermist`> haha i guess im going to have to arent i
<mcphail> `hypermist`: yes :)
<`hypermist`> as muuuch as i dont want to haha
<mcphail> !debootstrap | `hypermist`
<ubottu> `hypermist`: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<`hypermist`> o.o
<Luyin> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3985/7nps89p7_png.htm I'm trying to find out why my qt-based programmes like vlc and vym look like crap. any ideas?
<`hypermist`> 100% confusing mcphail lol
<mcphail> `hypermist`: yep
<Luyin> I've already tried reinstalling them, but they still look horribly ugly
<vooze> Anyone able to get pushbullet indicator to work?
<hhtest___> hi guys, I have installed ubuntu server on my VMware just for PRACTICING, and I have installed apache2 on the same server, I'm trying to redirect my connection from port 80 to port 8080, can someone help me with that?
<vooze> hhtest___: try #ubuntu-server
<k1l> Luyin: missing qt theme?
<briana> here goes nothing :P
<Luyin> k1l so what would I do to find out what is missing?
<mcphail> hhtest___: do you simply want apache to listen on :8080 rather than :80?
<k1l> Luyin: see if your theme supports that qt stuff
<hhtest___> mcphail, yes if you can show me how?
<hhtest___> also I'm searching for the file inside ubuntu, I saw it under the /etc/init.d but I cannot access it, why?
<mcphail> hhtest___: don't have an ubuntu install in front of me just now, but editing /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default and reloading the configuration was the traditional way to do it
<Inoki> Anybody who can advise on the topic of proprietary vs. open source graphics drivers?
<hhtest___> mcphail, I didn't get you, I have tried to access the file "etc/init.d/apache2"  it's saying apache2 isn't a directory
<briana> k1l, you are my goddamn hero, thank you so much
<vitimiti> Inoki, my personal opinion is: if the FOSS driver is working with everything as expected, I'll keep it even if there's a proprietary one, specially in regards to AMD
<mcphail> hhtest___: I was very specific in my reply. I didn't mention anything under /etc/init.d
<k1l> briana: the broadcom 43xx are known to be a problem on linux.
<hhtest___> mcphail, OH yes, I saw that
<Inoki> vitimiti: elaborate please. Why "especially in regards to AMD"?
<mcphail> hhtest___: :)
<hhtest___> mcphail, today I'm learning dude, :))
<hhtest___> mcphail, can you show me how to redirect the header now?
<vitimiti> Inoki, in my other laptop (AMD HD6320), the FOSS drivers work better than the proprietary ones, and when I use the proprietary ones the GPU and CPU tend to work with higher temperatures while not being able to properly handle resolutions all of the times. Instead, the FOSS ones work properly always, as expected. And it runs colder, too
<briana> kl1: yeah i knew that, but i couldnt fix it and ive read pages of supposed fixes and you nailed it first go. thank you, thank you, thank you! this computer is going to a charity now so they will also be very grateful. have a great day :)
<mcphail> hhtest___: the ubuntu server "way" follows the debian "way" of organising services and configuration files. You should read up a little on the debian way of administering apache2 before hacking further
<Twinkletoes> Is there any performance or management penalty for using LVM during installation?
<Twinkletoes> ..to expand, on a server :)
<mcphail> hhtest___: when I asked you above, you mentioned you replied you wanted to listen on :8080 rather than :80 (not redirect). What _exactly_ do you want to do? Redirect or listen to 8080?
<hhtest___> OK, thanks any how, just one information if you don't mind can you show me how to start apache2 service, cause it's not inside my services list
<hhtest___> mcphail, I have a tomcat application working on port 8080, I just want to redirect the connection to it
<madghost> there is someone program which works as a buffer between program and disk ? What I need, there is a program which writing log file, tcpdump ... > file.log and I want to store some data into memory, and what buffer will be some size it will be write into file...
<Inoki> vitimiti: Interesting. My situation is I am running a full AMD setup (Lenovo G50-45 laptop). But there's a slight difference. My laptop isn't overheating with proprietary drivers and they give me about 10 - 15 FPS more in games like HL2, but I need to know one thing. I have a particular issue with my graphics and that is gradients don't produce smooth transitions, you can literally see the progression from one colour to another in c
<madghost> logger > buffer in memory > hard drive
<vitimiti> Inoki, you might try FOSS and decide after you tried both? That's how I decided it
<mcphail> hhtest___: as I don't have an ubuntu box running apache here I can't give you an exact answer to restarting etc. The incantaion used to be "sudo service apache2 start|stop|restart|reload" etc but I don't know if that has changed recently
<makara> hi. How can I install Chromium browser? I'm on 14.04LTS
<iceroot> makara: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<iceroot> makara: sudo apt-get install chromium
<hhtest___> mcphail, It's giving me unable to resolve host "www.example.com"
<hhtest___> mcphail, thanks any how for your information
<Inoki> vitimiti: When I installed this Ubuntu 14.04.2 it came of course with FOSS drivers. My system also kind of booted slower than with proprietary graphics. What I need to decide on and could use some help deciding on is whether to keep these or try out FOSS in case I am assured they are updated more frequently than proprietary ones. I am stuck in hesitation and don't know what to do. I don't know where to look up info the frequency/act
<makara> iceroot: it's seems to get stuck "0% [Waiting for headers]"
<iceroot> makara: seems like no internet-connection?
<makara> iceroot: ubuntusoftwarecentre also stuck at 0%
<vitimiti> Inoki, I recommend you try it yourself, really
<ikonia> Inoki: what's the actual question as your analysis doesn't make sense
<mcphail> hhtest___: you'll need to edit the conf file mentioned above, but that is going to take a bit of reading first. Enjoy :)
<nate22> hello fellow ubuntu users :)
<Inoki> ikonia: sorry for the confusion. I basically need to know how frequently are FOSS graphics drivers updated.
<cherva> test
<phveektor> pls how do i use vim on ubuntu
<ikonia> Inoki: rarely, hence the stability promise
<hhtest___> mcphail, yeah my eyes is blinking now
<makara> iceroot: no Internet you say?
<hhtest___> mcphail, thanks
<ikonia> Inoki: they are locked at stable versions, as they should be
<nate22> what is the polite way to ask for assistance in this channel?
<ikonia> nate22: just state the ubuntu problem
<Fuchs> phveektor: install it and use it?  Where exactly are you stuck?
<k1l> phveektor: like you would use vim on others distributions
<k1l> !vim | phveektor
<ubottu> phveektor: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<phveektor> bn trying to use it i just dont undesratnd it
<Fuchs> phveektor: oh, so that's just a generic how to use vim problem?
<phveektor> like how to use it to create a conf file
<phveektor> yh
<k1l> phveektor: please read that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VimHowto
<Luyin> phveektor run "vimtutor" in a terminal
<phveektor> i can open it but cnat type d scripts
<madghost> how to add text into file through >
<k1l> phveektor: see my link. you need to learn how to use it first.
<madghost> ?
<Fuchs> yeah, you need to switch to input mode  (press i), but you definitely want to read these how tos
<madghost> more a > file.txt
<Fuchs> madghost: echo, usually
<Fuchs> madghost: note that > replaces the content, if you want to add, use >>
<Scooby1> Phveektor did you type i to initialize typing mode
<k1l> nate22: ask the qeustion and give details and errormessages. so pleople will help
<madghost> Fuchs: thanks!!!!
<Inoki> ikonia: it's because I have this issue that I had also with Windows 8 on the same laptop, I even turned to AMD support and yeah, they provided links to support articles for Windows... and I told them I'm running Linux. I experience bad visual rendering with gradients e.g. I literally see transitions in them, the graphics aren't smooth, they are choppy. I often see large pixels. And that's why I wanted to know the possibility of an u
<Scooby1> Text mode that is
<madghost> >> is that I need!
<Fuchs> madghost: you're welcome :)
<ikonia> Inoki: unlikley from within the distro
<phveektor> i'm doin it now
<phveektor> thanks
<phveektor> just opening the link
<nate22> I'm having an issue trying to set a persistant static route, however I just realised that i'm actually in debian not ubuntu so I'm not sure if it still applies
<Inoki> Does anyone have experience with AMD graphics using the Oibaf PPA? Did those drivers improve your experiences? Is there a high chance of breaking the system?
<Fuchs> nate22: then #debian  would be the better place to ask :)
<nate22> interface setup is auto lo
<nate22> iface lo inet loopback
<nate22> iface eth0 inet static
<nate22> address 10.5.0.227
<nate22> netmask 255.255.255.0
<nate22> broadcast 10.5.0.255
<k1l> nate22: so better ask in #debian (while the same way of asking works there too)
<Fuchs> and less pasting would be great :)
<mcphail> Inoki: I have used them, with a mainline kernel. They are not guaranteed to be stable, so don't use them if you need stability
<Inoki> ikonia, vitimiti, I'm sorry if I sounded confusing, it's just there's so much I need to ask I don't even know where to start and English isn't my mother tongue.
<Inoki> mcphail: Thank you, that helped a lot!
<Foddd> Hey guys, the ubuntu TV software, does that come on a standard ubuntu install? like windows media center?
<Fuchs> don't worry, it's not the native language of quite a lot of people in here, and even a couple of those who are native speakers do a lot worse than you
<k1l> Foddd: no
<Foddd> okay, what addon is it?
<Foddd> as i've got a remote and TV tuner for mah pc :)
<k1l> Foddd: i am not aware that the tv software is usable for now.
<Foddd> oh okay
<Foddd> so is it Kodi for now?
<mcphail> Inoki: if you run Ubuntu 15.04, you'll have a fairly up-to-date kernel and mesa. Running oibaf wouldn't have many advantages in that situation
<k1l> Foddd: look for "kodi"
<bazhang> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<bazhang> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0-1 (vivid), package size 676 kB, installed size 4216 kB
<Inoki> mcphail: I'm on 14.04.2 w/ Unity
<Foddd> thank you Bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<Foddd> brb, just burnt the ISO to USB
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mcphail> Inoki: There may be slight performance benefits of using a mainline kernel and oibaf repo if you're on 14.04. But you would sacrifice stability.
<Inoki> mcphail: cannot do that. This is a production machine so definitely cannot risk breaking anything. Thank you once more.
<mcphail> Inoki: yes, stay away from PPAs on production machines :)
<ikonia> there is not a performance benifit using a mainline kernel
<ikonia> that is just made up nonsense
<mcphail> ikonia: that isn't true for the radeon drivers for 3.13 cf 3.19 or 4.0
<ikonia> that is true
<mcphail> ikonia: ok, whatever
<Guest72407> Guys.. I installed nvidia 346.59 through the NVIDIA-Linux-x84_64-346.59-no-compat32.run script. Now my ubuntu is stuck in a login loop
<Guest72407> I have 14.04 AND GeForce GTX 860M
<ikonia> why did you do that
<ikonia> why did you not use the packages that ubuntu provides ?
<Guest72407> I was told to come to you for helåp
<Guest72407> What should I do? It's my work laptop
<ikonia> why did you not use the packages that ubuntu provides ?
<Guest72407> There was nothing under additional drivers
<Guest72407> I tried multiple times, ikonia
<dupingping> Hi, how can i find mlt account in here?
<BluesKaj> is there a driver manager in ubuntu? ...there is in kubuntu
<dupingping> what is differences between linux and linux16 commands of grub2?
<bazhang> !info ubuntu-drivers-common
<ubottu> ubuntu-drivers-common (source: ubuntu-drivers-common): Detect and install additional Ubuntu driver packages. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.4.5 (vivid), package size 43 kB, installed size 290 kB
<bazhang> dupingping, what is linux16
<dupingping> it's kernel loading command.
<TandyUK> erm one is *REALLY* old
<TandyUK> linux16 is for loading a 16bit kernel
<bazhang> dupingping, give an example of usage, never heard of it
<dupingping> good, at grub.cfg
<dupingping> you can see the linux command.
<dupingping> for example, linux /boot/vmlinuz-10203020102010...
<TandyUK> bazhang: "linux16 /boot/vmlinuz"
<dupingping> and also linux16 /boot/vmlinuz... is possible.
<bazhang> have a read of the grub2 wiki dupingping
<TandyUK> i can almost guarantee you want "linux" not linux16 though
<TandyUK> unless you hardware is like 20 years old
<bazhang> dupingping, also #grub
<dupingping> TandyUK, but in my computer, linux16 also run successfully.
<bazhang> !grub2 | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dupingping> let me explain why i told you about linux16
<dupingping> Do you know edd module in kernel? It's enhanced disk drive.
<dupingping> This module run successfully with linux16 command, but linux.
<TandyUK> dupingping: #grub
<bazhang> dupingping, thats not on topic here
<dupingping> ok. let me go.
<TandyUK> while ubuntu uses grub, it a not grub
<TandyUK> is it*
<dupingping> okay.
<dupingping> then
<dupingping> how can i get the information of the first hard disk of BIOS.
<TandyUK> dupingping: #grub
<dupingping> edd module is for it.
<dupingping> TandyUK, edd it not grub.
<dupingping> edd it kernel module.
<TandyUK> the grub experts i nin #grub, not #ubuntu
<dupingping> yes.
<dupingping> i meant that it's not a issue of grub.
<nexto> I get an error typing this command: sed 's/^(.*Account=)[A-Za-z0-9_]*(.*)$/\1X2/'  I guess I need to escape som characters with backslash but not sure which ones?
<EriC^^> dupingping: do you have uefi?
<dupingping> EriC^^, yes. but. I would like to choose first hard disk of Bios on full booted system.
<TandyUK> nexto: the \ needs escaping
<nexto> oh so I should have double \\
<TandyUK> try it and see
<EriC^^> dupingping: if you have uefi then the boot order doesn't matter
<dupingping> right, sir.
<dupingping> let me try.
<EriC^^> dupingping: what's the problem?
<tempspace> Good morning. Does anybody know how to generate a list of what's currently in the linux file system cache? I have a set of files that are getting evicted, and I'm trying to find out why.
<mcphail> tempspace: I'm not sure I understand exactly what you mean. Which filesystem, which cache, what do you mean by "evicted", how can you tell etc?
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<Knight80> I'm having some problems while installing a new network printer
<Knight80> The printer appears in the dialog box, but when I try to install the driver it says: "Failed to add new printer."
<Knight80> I forgot to say that the printer is connected via usb to a Windows machine.
<cfhowlett> !cups | Knight80
<ubottu> Knight80: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Knight80> I've got CUPS installed
<Knight80> And I used to be able to print with that printer, but since I installed Ubuntu Gnome 15.04, I just can't
<Striki> I'm having an issue with rsyslog + upstart on ubuntu 14.04. I'm forwarding rsyslog to a central logstash server. However rsyslog doesn't catch the upstart logs. I've been trying to search online on if there is a way to fix this without editing the upstart scripts. Any ideas?
<Striki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart-cookbook/+bug/1336897 this is not working for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1336897 in Upstart Cookbook "Upstart incorrectly described as logging to syslog" [Undecided,New]
<Striki> that is, that workaround listed there
<deOxyribose> hello there! I "purged" firefox, sudo-updated, and reinstalled firefox, sudo-updated again. and I was expecting that it would be a fresh install with none of my bookmarks, add-ons etc. but they are all there! as if I never deinstalled! how is that=
<deOxyribose> ?
<EriC^^> deOxyribose: it's cause they're saved in your home dir
<cfhowlett> deOxyribose, because your /home
<EriC^^> deOxyribose: type rm -r ~/.mozilla ~/.cache/mozilla
<k1l> deOxyribose: apt-get purge doesnt touch the configs in the /home folders since they get created on startup from the program itself
<deOxyribose> EriC^^, cfhowlett does that mean firefox is nevertheless fresh installed?
<cfhowlett> deOxyribose, fresh install yes
<EriC^^> deOxyribose: apt-get doesn't touch your home dir, it only installs stuff to /usr/bin and /etc etc.
<deOxyribose> my asking is because there is a malware in firefox that annoys in the last weeks. firefox people are aware of it, yet have no solution apparently yet
<deOxyribose> I thought I could get rid of it with a reinstall
<fidel_> deOxyribose: what kind of malware is that? link or name in mind?
<Munt> Hey folks, I have my Network Manager Ethernet connection set to Auto connect to a VPN.    However if my vpn goes down unexpectedly the connection stays alive without the VPN.    is there a way to reset the ethernet or reconnect the VPN in this event ?
<deOxyribose> I dont know the name, but it redirects you suddenly to a new tab with a pop up in the foreground, saying that you need to update the media player
<deOxyribose> and then it shows steps 1,2,3,4 etc.
<cfhowlett> deOxyribose, pictures please
<deOxyribose> cfhowlett, sure, coming
<k1l> deOxyribose: that is not malware. that is the sites you use with a redirecting link
<cyberalex4life> hello!
<k1l> deOxyribose: or a plugin you installed
<deOxyribose> k1l, no, I had it checked by firefox people.
<pbx> deOxyribose, also a link to "firefox people are aware of it" info would help
<deOxyribose> pbx, it was chat
<cyberalex4life> On Ubuntu 14.04.1 moving window to specific workspace seems not to work
<pbx> deOxyribose, on a public logged channel?  just trying to help you help your helpers here
<Munt> maybe there’s a way to monitor for “VPN disconnected”  in a log file or something like that ?
<cyberalex4life> Is there a way to fix this?
<Guest9023> hi
<cyberalex4life> hi
<linux_unix-10> hello
<IceBot3000> Hello!
<deOxyribose> now I have another problem after reinstall. clicking on 'browse' to upload picture, it doesnt open the file manager to select file
<linux_unix-10> i'm running ubuntu on my RPi [D[A[C[Dwhere is
<linux_unix-10> [A[B[Bwhere is my sdcard in /dev
<deOxyribose> cfhowlett, this is how it looks: http://is.gd/DSpQI7
<cyberalex4life> sorry, tried a compiz plugin...  Is there a way to fix moving windows directly to a specific workspace? Not even right click menu (on top bar) work
<k1l> deOxyribose: check your plugins
<ubuntu_rpi2> hello ther
<ubuntu_rpi2> e
<deOxyribose> pbx, sorry, chat log folders are all empty
<deOxyribose> k1l, as I said, I checked them with firefox helpers on their channel, they viewed all plugins
<ubuntu_rpi2> where is my sdcard located in /dev ?
<cfhowlett> deOxyribose, definitely  suspect.  I see a .exe file for your ubuntu system.  install adblcok plugin
<cfhowlett> *adblock*
<ubuntu_rpi2> i'm running on an RPi2
<cyberalex4life> checked everything, just won't work (if I set atlernative shortcuts in dconf-editor they don't work either since the first trusty release)
<Digistras> hi guys...I'm running Ubuntu 15 in VMware Workstation and it seems that I can't copy from Vmware host to Ubuntu 15. But in Ubuntu 14, I was able to do so without installing VMware Tools.
<Owner_> hi
<General-Nemo> Hello, do you know a command line epub reader? :)
<deOxyribose> cfhowlett, so it is an adware that attempts outright at trickery?
<Digistras> hi guys...I'm running Ubuntu 15 in VMware Workstation and it seems that I can't copy from Vmware host to Ubuntu 15. But in Ubuntu 14, I was able to do so without installing VMware Tools.
<AtuM> Digistras, copy as in "copy-paste" ?
<cfhowlett> deOxyribose, such is the nature of adware, no??
<Digistras> yes...
<k1l> deOxyribose: well. i think that is either some freaky plugin you use or that site you use. so i would check first. make a new profile. then test it on official sites and not warze sites
<deOxyribose> cfhowlett, yes, but just curious if one so blatantly criminal could still be classified as 'adware'
<AtuM> Digistras, you are aware that 15.04 is not "production" grade OS - it's pretty much a technology preview. yet much more stable then Fedora (IMHO)
<cyberalex4life> Had to replace "Alt+F4" with "Alt+F3" because for some reason it stops working from time to time, curren trusty seems a mess for me(as opossed to last tried some month ago)
<Digistras> and on Ubuntu 15, the Insall VMware Tools option is greyed out
<deOxyribose> I mean a trifle too far from a video streaming ad that pops up..
<Digistras> AtuM: yes i understand and I want to install VMware Tools on 15 but the Insall VMware Tools option is greyed out
<AtuM> Digistras, for VMware tools ask VMware.. I bet they only support active LTS releases
<cfhowlett> deOxyribose, adware/malware/whatever.  void flaky sites.  (you know which ones.)  install adblock.  most problems solved.
<k1l> deOxyribose: illegal streaming video sites are known for that sort of stuff. so that is not a "firefox got malware" issue
<deOxyribose> gosh, what you call freaky flaky is national news sites including a local cnn channel for a country :)
<lolmaus> My Kubuntu freezes during shutdown/reboot. How do i debug the issue? I tried looking into syslog but failed to find anything criminal.
<AtuM> Digistras, 15.04 has pretty significant changes - I don't expect VMware to adopt them until 16.04
<deOxyribose> I never said I was on illegal sites
<cfhowlett> deOxyribose, cnn has NEVER tried to install anything on my system.  certainly, never attempted to install an .exe file
<k1l> deOxyribose: if they provide that sort of stuff, i would not use them at all. no matter what organisation that is
<AtuM> Digistras, that said, I bet if you put enough time and effort into it, you will get VMware tools installed and working manually
<deOxyribose> the other thing is, I dont know if THEY provided it, but it happens when I am on their site. could be that it affected my browser from another site I've been at?
<cfhowlett> deOxyribose, also recommended: https everywhere plugin
<deOxyribose> cfhowlett, I will try these, yes, adblock and https
<k1l> deOxyribose: remove that profile folders in /home. then restart firefox. dont use bad plugins and bad websites. use adblock.
<deOxyribose> though last time I was using them I had to opt out often for it disabled access to some sites I needed to view
<deOxyribose> I stay away from bad stuff. unless it were a link I clicked without knowing it was faked
<cfhowlett> deOxyribose, that can easily happen.
<deOxyribose> unfortunately, yes
<haikong> hello?anyone here?
<haikong> i have a big problem
<cfhowlett> !hello | haikong,
<deOxyribose> thank you all for your hints and help, I will see if it is fixed in the next time
<cfhowlett> !ask | haikong
<ubottu> haikong: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AtuM> deOxyribose, I use ghostery and self-destructing cookies plugins.
<cfhowlett> deOxyribose, also suggest: set your FF settings to NEVER remember/retain cookies/history
<cfhowlett> and warn you of website redirects
<Digistras> ok now I know why I can copy from Vmware host to Ubuntu 14 directly. Because it does Install VMware Tools automatically...
<haikong> ok,got it !i have a ubuntu-gnome15.04， i don't  know how to  link to internet   with dsl
<socrazy> hello all
<AtuM> haikong, find network settings and add a new connection..  it seems noone else here is using gnome but you. it's not that difficult.. just find the icon in the app menu
<socrazy> i need guide command IRC xchat
<cfhowlett> socrazy, sudo apt-get install hexchat && sudo apt-get purge xchat
<cfhowlett> socrazy, xchat is abandonware.  hexchat is the supported replacement.
<IceBot3000> I'd recommend irssi over hexchat
<socrazy> thans cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> socrazy, happy2help!
<k1l> IceBot3000: one is a cli only client and one is a gui client. what do you think suits better for more regular users?
<IceBot3000> k1l: CLI
<General-Nemo> Hello, do you know how to read epub in links2 in command line? :)
<k1l> IceBot3000: nope
<JunkHunk> hello I did lsb_release -a and I found out that my ubuntu version is 14.04.2 is this version LTS?
<cfhowlett> JunkHunk, yes
<socrazy> i need list vpn gratis
<MonkeyDust> !find epub | General-Nemo
<ubottu> General-Nemo: Found: abw2epub, dbtoepub, ebook2epub, epub-utils, epubcheck, libepub-dev, libepub0, libepubgen-0.0-0, libepubgen-dev, live-manual-epub (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=epub&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<JunkHunk> cfhowlett and how many upgrades are left?
<cfhowlett> !lts | JunkHunk
<ubottu> JunkHunk: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<k1l> socrazy: that is not a ubuntu issue. see the vpn communities
<cfhowlett> JunkHunk, 3 if 12.04 is any indiciation
<JunkHunk> cfhowlett so when I get to 14.04.3 there will be no more upgrades unless I decide to do a release upgrade yes?
<cfhowlett> JunkHunk, 12.04.5 is the latest so I believe 14.04 will follow that pattern
<cfhowlett> i.e. 3 more updates
<cfhowlett> JunkHunk, confirmed:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<JunkHunk> cfhowlett I ask you this because I have an issue with some mono libraries... and I need to use the kernel 3.13.0-46
<cfhowlett> JunkHunk, sorry, I know too little to offer meaningful advice.  ask in this channel.
<MonkeyDust> 14.04.3 follows in august
<JunkHunk> kernel upgrades help to keep the system secure...but I need to use a deprecated one in order to get mono working properly
<MonkeyDust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule <-- scroll down
<JunkHunk> I was wondering when kernel will be definitive for this 14.04.whatever version
<JunkHunk> and whether the problem with mono will be fixed
<AtuM> JunkHunk, isn't mono strictly userspace stuff?
<JunkHunk> userspace?
<JunkHunk> what do you mean?
<k1l> JunkHunk: the kernel is definitve.
<AtuM> JunkHunk, not tied to kernel version
<JunkHunk> i hardly know what mono is
<AtuM> oh.
<JunkHunk> but I know kernel upgrades is the reason of mono crashing
<k1l> JunkHunk: what exactly?
<JunkHunk> opensimulator
<JunkHunk> I run opensimulator using mono on ubuntu 14.04
<AtuM> JunkHunk, if you're certain, then use the old kernel
<JunkHunk> I do
<JunkHunk> :-)
<JunkHunk> but I was a bit worried about security using a deprecated kernel
<k1l> JunkHunk: so what is the issue now?
<JunkHunk> sorry k1l let me post the error
<k1l> JunkHunk: why are you worried? i think you dont  understand how kernel works and what the plan behind ubuntu releases and kernel versions and their support is, right?
<AtuM> JunkHunk, is your machine exposed directly to the internet? do you run any internet services on it?
<JunkHunk> Atum no
<MonkeyDust> JunkHunk  and what security issue did you have in mind?
<JunkHunk> I dont know
<AtuM> JunkHunk, even if you did, there are other security issues to look at before upgrading the kernel.. the kernel is pretty tight security wise.
<JunkHunk> okay then
<k1l> JunkHunk: so what is the issue? i only see you saying false informations here.
<JunkHunk> no issue
<k1l> JunkHunk: ubuntu gives out security updates to the kernel, as long as the ubuntu version got support.
<JunkHunk> apologies
<MonkeyDust> JunkHunk  your worries are not really needed
<k1l> JunkHunk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<Digistras> whats the command to get latest open-vm-tools
<cfhowlett> Digistras, sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools
<MonkeyDust> Digistras  you mean, newer than what's in the repos?
<Twinkletoes> I've got manpages and manpages-dev installed.  DO I still need to install man-db to get all the man page information?
<Pici> Twinkletoes: likely, but you also likely already have it
<Twinkletoes> Pici: I install a minimal virtual machine, so I don't have lots of stuff ;)
<Twinkletoes> Pici: I'm happy for stuff to get installed, jsut wanted to keep the extra unneeded stuff to a minimum
<Pici> Twinkletoes: well, man-db is part of the standard image, and it is installed on all non-minimal installs.
<mvalley1978> please help im trying to get my wireless network working on my hp pavilion g6 series
<Twinkletoes> Pici: Thank you :)
<notze> why is my SW RAID always gone after reboot?
<ralph4100> hey guys- I'm having a strange issue in 14.04 where all Internet browswers are super glitchy, with pages freezing non-stop. My internet connection is potentially to blame - it's basically intermittent (damn Comcast), but that doesn't quite explain the pages actually freezing, I wouldn't think.
<ralph4100> I've tried Opera, Chrome, Firefox
<ralph4100> I'm thinking about potentially upgrading to the latest Ubuntu build - I can't go on like this, although perhaps the connection is primarily at fault. it's super frustrating. any ideas?
<cfhowlett> ralph4100, well, I'd normally suggest calling Customer Service but ... comcast
<ralph4100> cfhowlett, yes - it's a business acct and our company is on it already
<cfhowlett> ralph4100, get 15.04 and test a live session.
<ralph4100> yeah - good idea
<ralph4100> cfhowlett, do you have any ideas for what could cause multiple browsers to work poorly?
<ralph4100> I'm trying to understand what is happening
<jarlopez> Hi all. I'm running Ubuntu, and the latest update seems to have had some very negative consequences with my graphics. When I login, the screen goes black, only to flicker back on for a split second, and to return to black (rinse and repeat). I've tried a lot of things, from re-configuring/reinstalling compiz to reinstalling unity, to no avail.
<jarlopez> Anything to point me in the right direction of debugging/solving would be greatly appreciated
<mvalley1978> wireless network help hp pavilion g6 ubuntu 15.04
<cfhowlett> ralph4100, no idea, sorry.  but as it's across multiple browsers, I'd suspect router/dns/ISP
<ralph4100> cfhowlett, yes - I think that is root issue, but in all cases, I'm having issues where like, I can't select text on a page that's open, because it's frozen
<ralph4100> potentially they just all deal badly with an intermittent connection
<ralph4100> I am not having problems with pages that point to localhost stuff I'm working on, fwiw
<cfhowlett> ralph4100, yep.  test the live session
<MonkeyDust> ralph4100  is it wifi or cable?
<ralph4100> MonkeyDust, I've tried both, actually had same issue
<nkparadox> how can i install latest golang?
<MonkeyDust> nkparadox  sudo apt-get install golang
<nkparadox> MonkeyDust, did you read the word "latest". Repos has version 1.3 i want 1.4?
<MonkeyDust> nkparadox  then find a .deb or ppa or so, but that's not supported here
<rekedmir> Someone here with a Radeon HD 7700? I re-installed my Linux machine and now I can't get the AMD drivers to work properly :/
<nkparadox> how did you install the driver?
<nkparadox> rekedmir, ^
<jjavaholic> I can't change/add a timezone using gnome-fallback UI there is no time & date in gnome-control-center
<rekedmir> nkparadox: Using http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu%20x86%2064
<rekedmir> nkparadox: When I install them through Ubuntu's "additional drivers" window, I end up with a black screen after reboot
<MonkeyDust> jjavaholic  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<jjavaholic> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<rekedmir> nkparadox: The open source drivers work fairly well, but keep the fan running at 50% at all times
<kretiins> Hello, sorry about my english, but can somebody help me to fix /etc/profile syntax error?
<kretiins> i got unexpected end of file
<nkparadox> rekedmir, what if you use additional drivers and also add nomodeset to grub boot parameters?
<rekedmir> nkparadox: I haven't tried, will do so in a few. Thank you
<[Leeloo]> hi
<[Leeloo]> I use zfs on an Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS  and got this message after an dist-upgrade --> http://pastebin.com/h8Wmiudm . Thanks for your help
<DarkDevil> rekedmir kernel version ?
<kretiins> i added java and after that it gives to me error.  "/etc/profile: line 34: syntax error: unexpected end of file "=[ sorry i am new to all this, i tried to search online for /etc/profile sample, but no luck
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS [Leeloo] ; you realize a dist=upgrade does NOT change versions
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | [Leeloo]
<ubottu> [Leeloo]: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Pici> bazhang: I don't think thats what the question was...
<nkparadox> rekedmir, dont forget to update-grub
<DarkDevil> if he is using 3.19 kernel it wont work coz he have drivers that are up to 3.17 and X up to 1.16
<DarkDevil> he need beta drivers
<basil2x> Is the 's' ket really that hard to find?
<basil2x> key*
<siesta> test
<notze> why is my SW RAID always gone after reboot?
<[Leeloo]> bazhang : i dont want to update/upgrade my OS, but "upgrade" my zfs pool...And I don't know if I can run with this message or if it's important to solve it
<bazhang> [Leeloo], a problem with importing the zfs pool?
<need> hi I'm looking for UBUNTU audio help please
<need> looking for help please
<bazhang> need more details please
<[Leeloo]> bazhang -->  http://pastebin.com/h8Wmiudm
<yecril72pl> How do I connect to a shared desktop?
<[Leeloo]> bazhang: the pool is ok and in used
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/571456/zfs-pool-import-broken-after-upgrade something like this [Leeloo] ?
<need> trying to connect a firewire interface and use for audio production
<need> help with firewire interface on ubuntu
<yecril71pl> How do I connect to a shared desktop?
<[Leeloo]> bazhang i take a look
<yecril71pl> How do I connect to a shared desktop?
<IceBot3000> yecril71pl: Need the hostname / IP address of the machine usually, depends slightly how it's been shared
<Digistras> <MonkeyDust> Digistras  you mean, newer than what's in the repos? << Yup
<yecril71pl> IceBot3000: I have them.
<IceBot3000> There's a few ways to "share" a desktop, e.g. Windows RDP, VNC, etc
<charli_> hi
<yecril71pl> I am trying to Log in to Ask Ubuntu using Launchpad
<yecril71pl> and I get: "No OpenID endpoint found."
<well> Hello TEAM i am new to UBUNTU and LINUX
<well> could some one help me?
<zigovr> hi all, how can I disable an upstart device  ?
<well> the android kernel is very slow to start... could some one help me please
<zigovr> s/device/service
<Jabo> well, wut?
<auronandace> well: this channel is for ubuntu
<well> JABO i installed xubuntu and other flavors in the same box
<well> but when starting it is slow
<well> however it was fast without any of them
<well> how to tweak for faster performance
<well> jabo could you help>
<ikonia> tweak what ?
<well> the kernel
<well> or other parameters
<ikonia> why do you think the kernel is your problem
<ikonia> what's the actual problem you're trying to fix
<well> i do not knokw..
<well> ikonia i install ubuntu and then kubuntu and other xubuntu etc..
<well> and also genome flavor
<well> after that when it starts up it is slow
<well> how to address this issue?
<ikonia> define slow
<ikonia> what part of it is slow ?
<well> booting part
<ikonia> well: once it's booted is it fast to respond/snappy to respond
<well> earlier it used to be less than 40 sec
<well> but now it takes 2 min
<ikonia> is it just the boot up - or the end user experience
<well> booting and some times with end user
<well> some time won't respond when i try to open an application
<ikonia> and is in ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu or just one of them ?
<ScriptMonkey00> I was just wondering if anyone here could point me to somewhere I could research the "requirements" on various desktop environments... I'm installing ubuntu on a chromebook and was told that some desktops can get laggy.. I was thinking about Mate or Ubuntu Studio but was hoping to research before jurt doing the trial and error thing.
<ikonia> ScriptMonkey00: ubuntu doesn't run on a chromebook - thats chrome OS
<Jabo> ScriptMonkey00, which Chromebook?
<Jabo> ikonia, you're wrong, since the 3.15 kernel Chromebooks are natively supported
<ScriptMonkey00> the new ASUS c201 with 4gb ram and the rockchip quad cpu
<ikonia> no
<well> ikonia i see with all of them
<well> but bad with kubuntu and other flavors
<ScriptMonkey00> ikonia, it runs with crouton.
<ikonia> ScriptMonkey00: thats not ubuntu
<well> i have a dell inspiron new laptop with touch screen
<ikonia> thats still chomeOS
<ikonia> cruouton is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> so talk to the chomeOS/crouton support guys
 * Jabo is running Ubuntu GNOME 15.04 on his HP Chromebook 14, installed directly from the .iso
<Jabo> not crouton
<Jabo> not chrubuntu
<ikonia> Jabo: well done
<mate_> Hello, I would like to know how can I play videos on a samba share without mounting. Also if there is a way to clone displays with the OSS radeon driver.
<ScriptMonkey00> I know I can install ubuntu on my chromebook, but there are driver issues if I do it by changing the boot itself
<jmitchell> #southeastlinuxfest
<Jabo> no ScriptMonkey00
<well> ikonia could you help?
<ikonia> ScriptMonkey00: talk to the chome/crouton guys
<Jabo> there's no driver issues now
<gcbirzan> Is there something like snapshot.debian.net for ubuntu, with packages that were in the repo at a certain date?
<ScriptMonkey00> Jabo: they resolved them?
<Jabo> Ubuntu 15.04 installs without issue
<ScriptMonkey00> nice!  I might reconsider that one
<Jabo> wifi, touchpad, bluetooth, 3g modem, sound, video
<Jabo> etc
<Jabo> all work fine
<ikonia> well: so the first thing I would look at is removing the boot splash, that will show you the boot process and you can see what responds quick/slow
<well> ikonia what command i need to run
<Jabo> this is on my HP 14 I'm talking
<Jabo> and it will be the same on the Acer C720
<ikonia> !bootsplash
<ikonia> !nosplash
<well> ikonia what command i should run?
<ikonia> I thought there was a factoid I could share but there isn't
<ikonia> well: you need to edit the kernel boot line to remove the "splash" option
<ikonia> hit "e" in the grub menu and remove the splash line from the kernel
<ikonia> I've not got an ubuntu box infront of me to give you the exact line
<well> ok
<well> Ikonia another question
<well> my basic requirement is i want ubuntu or any linux compatible for touch sccreen
<well> what do you recommend?
<DarkDevil> well is better to remove them all and install only ubuntu 1st
<well> ok
<DarkDevil> then from ubuntu make virtual boxex for other flavours
<well> ok
<DarkDevil> basicly u have 5 ubuntus on same pc
<ikonia> well: I don't like it - but kde seems to have better touch screen support
<well> KDE?
<well> do i need to install any other packages ?
<ikonia> kubuntu-desktop
<well> bcos when I install that i does not sensitieve
<jarlopez> Hi guys. After updating to 15.04, I have been running into some graphics issues. When I log in, the screen goes black, attempts to flicker back on after ~5 seconds, goes black again, and repeats. I've tried a lot: reinstalling graphics drivers, compiz, unity, restoring default configurations... I haven't seen anything fishy in any of the logs under /var/log or journalctl
<ikonia> (or better still just do a clean kubuntu install)
<auronandace> !kde | well
<ubottu> well: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<jarlopez> I'm at a loss, and any help in the right direction woul be appreciated
<well> ikonia and auroandace you both suggeste use KDE or kubuntu-desktop?
<DarkDevil> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<ikonia> well: kubuntu-desktop is kde, but I advise you to just do a clean kubuntu install
<ikonia> rather than try to install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu
<well> ok
<auronandace> well: i just wanted to share the factoid, i hardly use kde so i can't really make a recommendation based on touch screen usage
<well> ok
<well> can I use kumbut 15? WELL
<well> IKONIA can I use kubunt 15?
<well> when I installed ubuntu15 last time my wifi doest not work and ethernet also
<well> then i uninstalled and reinstalled to 14.10
<ikonia> well: if your hardware supports it, should be great
<auronandace> well: there is no 15, i think you mean 15.04
<well> yes i refer to 15.04
<well> i saw it started working when i use 14.x
<well> and wifi workes with windows 8.1
<well> it looks there are some WIFI issues with 15.04
<mate_> Hello , guys I would like to play videos from a samba share on ubuntu mate 15.04, I dont want to mount, with lubuntu I was going  to /run/user/1000/gvfs/share and I could play them but on mate there isn't such thing. Any way I can play then? Maybe there is another path?
<Digistras> hey guys...I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 on VMware Workstation and had do a sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools
<Digistras> but it didn't work
<Digistras> I can't do a cut and paste
<stacks88> regarding command line, how can i find files that have spaces in them?
<stacks88> n/m got it, find ./ -name '* *' -exec ls {} \;
<Digistras> hey guys...I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 on VMware Workstation and had do a sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools, but it didn't work. I still can't do a cut from my host and paste in Ubuntu 15.04
<robhol> how about -print0
<pbx> Digistras, did you check the openvm docs?  i know in virtualbox this is something you have to explicitly enable, and there are different modes
<pbx> s/openvm/vmware/
<stacks88> Digistras havent used vmware in awhile but i think you need to install some sort of guest additions
<ldiamond1> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 on Amazon EC2. I'm trying to resize my main volume. I resized the "disk" to double the size, but when doing "resize2fs /dev/xvdf1", it tells me it already is 10GB, but there's 20GB available. When I try to resize with parted, it tells me the partition has unsupported features.
<ldiamond1> Anyone know how to finally increase the size of my vm disk?
<auronandace> ldiamond1: you can't resize it if you are running off it
<well> ERIC^^ thanks for your support yesterday, i was able to start the android thru GRUB
<bazhang> ldiamond1, was it created with the resize/grow as necessary option or not
<ldiamond1> auronandace: I am running off another volume to resize it.
<ldiamond1> bazhang: not sure what you mean.
<al2o3-cr> stacks88: how about ls -R / | egrep '. '
<bazhang> ldiamond1, an option upon the creation of the vm
<bazhang> "expand as necessary" iirc
<ldiamond1> bazhang: I don't think that's an option in Amazon EC2.
<ldiamond1> At least not for the instance types I have.
<ldiamond1> Anyways, I currently have a 20GB disk with a 10GB partition on it and I'm unable to resize the partition to 20GB
<ldiamond1> sudo resize2fs /dev/xvdf1 --- The filesystem is already 2618595 blocks long.  Nothing to do!
<segaboy> Are you trying to repart your root partition while your system is running?
<ldiamond1> segaboy: no
<jarlopez> Hi guys. After updating to 15.04, I have been running into some graphics issues. When I log in, the screen goes black, attempts to flicker back on after ~5 seconds, goes black again, and repeats. I've tried a lot: reinstalling graphics drivers, compiz, unity, restoring default configurations... I haven't seen anything fishy in any of the logs under /var/log or journalctl
<jarlopez> I'm at a loss, and any help in the right direction woul be appreciated
<ldiamond1> And parted says: Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled.  Compatible features are has_journal, dir_index, filetype, sparse_super and large_file.  Use tune2fs or debugfs to remove features
<Digistras> hey guys...I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 on VMware Workstation and had do a sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools, but it didn't work. I still can't do a cut from my host and paste in Ubuntu 15.04
<PlasmaStar> Anyone know how I can get more resolution out of Ubuntu while in a VM? Stuck on 640x480
<EriC^^> ldiamond1: how big is the partition?
<ldiamond1> Eric 20GB
<ldiamond1> EriC^^: ^
<EriC^^> are you sure?
<finetundra> PlasmaStar: what vm software
<EriC^^> type parted -l /dev/sdX
<PlasmaStar> finetundra: VirtualBox
<finetundra> PlasmaStar: have you installed vbox guest additions?
<PlasmaStar> Oh, no!
<PlasmaStar> Good idea. Thanks.
<finetundra> PlasmaStar: host+D I think is the default
<nos09> can i compile a single module ? i.e usbtv. i need to edit a file there? the whole kernel build is overkill for a small cute vm-mythubuntu
<Digistras> hey guys...I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 on VMware Workstation and had do a sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools, but it didn't work. I still can't do a cut from my host and paste in Ubuntu 15.04
<ldiamond1> EriC^^: Disk /dev/xvdf: 21.5 GB, 21474836480 bytes
<EriC^^> ldiamond1: not the disk, the partition
<EriC^^> ill brb hold on
<ldiamond1> EriC^^: no, the partition is 10GB, hence why I'm trying to resize it to 20GB.
<nos09> Digistras, may be try vritualbox-guest-additions ?
<EriC^^> ldiamond1: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Finetundra> PlasmaStar: yep, host+D
<PlasmaStar> :)
<PlasmaStar> It isn't wanting to pop anything up when I "run" it
<ldiamond1> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ldzh
<ldiamond1> xvdf1 is what I want to be 20GB
<EriC^^> ldiamond1: ok, you need to resize the partition first, then resize the filesystem
<ldiamond1> Right, I'm trying to resize the partition with parted but it just won't let me
<EriC^^> try gparted
<ldiamond1> yea I just reconnected with X forwarding
<ldiamond1> to do just that
<nos09> how to compile a single module ?
<blegoh> test
<blegoh> how to install mongoDB in 32 bit?
<ramesh> hi everyone i am on ubuntu 15.04 32 bit my cheese not working how to solve this issue........
<ldiamond1> EriC^^: Ok, this is extremely confusing. Both /dev/xvda1 and /dev/xvdf1 are mounted as /
<Finetundra> PlasmaStar: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms \
<zerowaitstate> Digistras: that is a question for vmware. it relates to their custom kernel modules for host integration. the problem is that 15.04 uses a newer version of the kernel that requires some changes in the source code of their kernel module. check vmware forums and you should find an answer
<ldiamond1> EriC^^: but this is only according to gparted. 'df' and 'mount' say that only xvda1 is mounted.
<PlasmaStar> Finetundra: That's great, but why doesn't the included files (From VirtualBox) work?
<ramesh> hi everyone i am on ubuntu 15.04 32 bit my cheese not working how to solve this issue........
<Finetundra> PlasmaStar: virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-x11
<Finetundra> PlasmaStar: I have no idea
<EriC^^> ldiamond1: try sudo umount /dev/xvdf1 maybe
<Finetundra> PlasmaStar: their idea of a game I guess
<EriC^^> see what it says
<ramesh> hi everyone i am on ubuntu 15.04 32 bit my cheese not working how to solve this issue........
<Finetundra> PlasmaStar: run thise commands in the guest
<Finetundra> *those
<PlasmaStar> I will, but the system updater found other packages.
<ldiamond1> EriC^^: I somehow still managed to grow the partition even if it says it's mounted
<docmur> An Ex Employee crypto locked my drives on some of my VM's, without leaving me the key.  Is there anything I can do to get past this?  I can't loss the data on teh is machine
<EriC^^> ldiamond1: you shouldn't work on mounted partitions..
<Finetundra> PlasmaStar: I have no idea about that
<ikonia> docmur: you've already lost the data
<docmur> There's no way to bypass the cryptolock, once we get past it the system will boot
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> or it would be pointless cyrpto
<ldiamond1> EriC^^: yea but I think it's just Gparted being confused.
<ldiamond1> EriC^^: it's fine though, I think I managed to resize it.
<EriC^^> ldiamond1: ok
<ramesh>  hi everyone i am on ubuntu 15.04 32 bit my cheese not working how to solve this issue........
<bazhang> ramesh, is it a supported webcam or not
<ramesh> ya i am using mint and ubuntu its working on mint 17.1
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras  ramesh please have a look
<bazhang> ramesh, ask mintsupport then
<ramesh> k thanks bazhang......
<ramesh> is there any tool for libreoffice that can compatible with ms word docx files
<bazhang> ramesh, did you mean open with or save as
<sleezio> libreoffice can open MS docs
<italys> dox support i guess is not that great
<ramesh> when i save as all formats and opened on ms office the format totally changed and docx files format also not good on libreoffice.
<bazhang> the format in question is docX
<italys> no open stadard so they have to take their time to reverse engineer it
<Finetundra> PlasmaStar: you get it to work?
<sleezio> according to wiki,  yes
<k1l_> ramesh: that is because .docx is prop. format from microsoft. if you want multi client support use open formats
<sleezio> Microsoft Office 2007 Office Open XML 	DOCX, XLSX, PPTX 	Yes
<sleezio> 'yes' = libre can open
<buddhabu> What is the simplest way to disable all vsync and FPS caps in the 'radeon' graphics driver on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<ramesh> thanks to everyone........
<smithzv> How can I tell Ubuntu to use my microphone as the default input (it uses S/PDIF by default)?  This is annoying as it is reset to S/PDIF whenever the computer suspends/resumes.
<italys> buddhabu: echo "0/SyncToVBlank=0" >> ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<italys> smithzv: check alsaconf
<buddhabu> italys: Should I do that in a terminal?
<italys> smithzv: er, alsamixer
<italys> yes
<smithzv> italys: okay
<PlasmaStar> Finetundra: Waiting on other things to update. Fresh install, it wanted some updates.
<Finetundra> PlasmaStar: gotcha
<buddhabu> italys: That would apply for a Radeon HD 3650M?
<smithzv> italys: or maybe alsactl?
<italys> buddhabu: oops. http://stackoverflow.com/a/18062444
<buddhabu> I don't have anything nvidia in my computer
<italys> unreliable as i just woke up :)
<italys> buddhabu: v sync is also application dependent, so look into what program you're using to set proper config.
<Alumin> I'm trying to make a preconfig file to feed into debconf-set-selections; I've read http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apbs03.html.en but I'm wondering, is there a way to directly query a package to find out what its questions are?
<Alumin> seems pretty non-robust to just say "install the package first and then go in after the fact and see what shows up"
<jarlopez> Hi guys. After updating to 15.04, I have been running into some graphics issues. When I log in, the screen goes black, attempts to flicker back on after ~5 seconds, goes black again, and repeats. I've tried a lot: reinstalling graphics drivers, compiz, unity, restoring default configurations... I haven't seen anything fishy in any of the logs under /var/log or journalctl
<jarlopez> I'm at a loss, and any help in the right direction woul be appreciated
 * linuxthefish slaps jarlopez around a bit with a large trout
<buddhabu> italys: There is no file called xorg.conf in the /etc/X11 folder for me
<ldiamond> $1$.*+
<Alumin> jarlopez: I know you just said you checked the logs, but...anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Alumin> jarlopez: specifically, try searching that file for the string '(EE)'
<ioria> jarlopez, ls -al ~/.Xauthority ?
<buddhabu> italys: And I already have v sync disabled in my application (Quake Live [through Wine])
<jarlopez> Alumin: Unfortunately, no, no (EE) errors in Xorg.0.log.
<Alumin> hmph
<jarlopez> ioria: It belongs to me
<Alumin> ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Alumin> that's a long shot
<Alumin> dmesg?
<ioria> jarlopez, try sudo service lightdm restart
<jarlopez> ioria: I have, multiple times
<jarlopez> Alumin: xsession-errors only has four lines, two related to upstart
<jarlopez> Alumin: I've poked around in dmesg but haven't really known what to look for. No red error lines regarding graphics, as far as I can tell
<Alumin> huh
<jarlopez> I'm running an Intel Corp. 3rd gen. processor Graphics Controller, i915 driver
<ioria> jarlopez, but you can log in or not at all ?
<Alumin> jarlopez: next thing I'd try is log in on a virtual console and run startx
<jarlopez> ioria: Yes, I can log in, and every time it flickers back I see that mouse position, windows, etc. have responded accordingly
<Alumin> if that works, you know the problem is with your display manager
<jarlopez> Alumin: 'virtual console' == TTY<n> ?
<Cassiono> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Cassiono>  libjpeg62:i386
<Cassiono> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<Alumin> oh wait, I didn't read your original question enough
<Cassiono> Can someone explain?
<Alumin> yes that's what I meant but after re-reading your original thing, I don't think that's gonna help
<ioria> jarlopez, try another session... openbox or another DE
<Alumin> if you're getting logged in successfully, it's clearly not the display manager
<jarlopez> The behavior is the same as when the machine goes into power-saving mode (i.e. after 5 min of inactivity). The HDMI input is cut to the monitor, and the monitor itself goes to sleep
<Alumin> I blame systemd
<Alumin> orly
<Alumin> make sure your clock is set properly?
<jarlopez> I tried `xset s off`. How do I ensure proper clock setup?
<jarlopez> `date` returns correctly
<Alumin> h
<Alumin> ("ah")  well, ok, guess it's not that then
<Cassiono> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Cassiono>  libjpeg62:i386
<Cassiono> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<Cassiono> I keep getting this message anyone that can help?
<jarlopez> Alumin: AFAIK, all signs point to driver issues, right?
<Alumin> I would say "most signs", yeah
<modeSelect> Greetings.
<jarlopez> Mm. Any idea of where to look for errors?
<Alumin> it is possible that something in software is triggering the behaviour, but it seems unlikely
<modeSelect> Anybody use Ubuntu MATE?
<Alumin> that's why I asked about the clock, I thought maybe the screensaver/powersave triggering was going wonky
<jarlopez> Alumin: Sometimes I can stay logged in no problem _until_ I start opening windows and interacting
<jarlopez> Keyword sometimes
<Peter-C> TIFU: Accidently froze "/" cause I am an idiot.
<Peter-C> Is there anyway to fix this or am I dead int he water.
<Peter-C> (10/10 agree I am an idiot)
<Alumin> define "froze"
<Peter-C> sudo fsfreeze
<Peter-C> sudo fsfreeze
<Peter-C> * sudo fsfreeze /
<ioria> jarlopez, try from Grub - advanced options - upstart
<Peter-C> Yes. I am an idior.
<Alumin> I haven't even heard of that command
<Peter-C> Alumin, Heh
<Alumin> sudo fsthaw /
<oquidave> hello, how I've created a static route like "sudo route add default gw 192.168.43.1 wlan0", but then how can I persist it while leaving the interface wlan0 on dhcp . Thanks
<Peter-C> Prevents files from being written/read
<Alumin> jarlopez: yeah, that's a good one, I dunno...I'd agree though, does sound driverish
<Peter-C> I *literally* did it to make a snapshot so I have a snapshot right after I did it.
<Peter-C> If I loaded that snapshot would / still be in the "fsfreeze" state
<Alumin> so, I take it "fsfreeze -u /" doesn't work?
<Peter-C> I got DC'd from the SSH
<Peter-C> And now I cannot log back in
<Alumin> oh
<jarlopez> Alumin: :( Well, thanks for the input
<Peter-C> Yea.
<Alumin> yeah, that's gonna be a problem
<Alumin> do you have any kind of OBM hardware?  (Dell DRAC, HP iLO, etc.)
<Peter-C> Google Cloud Platform
<Alumin> I'm not familiar with that, but if they give you a "virtual console" or "virtual KVM" option then that might work
<Peter-C> console.
<Alumin> but if you can't even log in at the console, yeah I'd say you're probably boned
<Peter-C> is boned the technical term :(
<Alumin> it is if you've watched enough Futurama
<Alumin> probably nothing an fsck can't clean up
<Peter-C> Do I at least get a sympathy prize
<Alumin> Peter-C: not until you lose data :)
<Peter-C> Alumin, Do you think swapping that disk out would fix it?
<Peter-C> Ie. would it still be frozen if I uploaded the snapshot back?
<jarlopez> Alumin: Hmm I took a peek in kern.log, I see two errors related to the i915 error handler. Any tips on how to proceed?
<Alumin> jarlopez: nothing specific, no.  Can you roll back the driver?
<jarlopez> That's what I was thinking -- I'm looking into it right now
<italys> buddhabu: still there?
<Alumin> Peter-C: well, I don't really know about fsfreeze, but this doesn't sound like the sort of thing that would persist across a reboot
<italys> you need to create Xorg.conf now, no longer exists as default
<Alumin> that's the first thing I'd do
<italys> X -configure, then mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<smithzv> For the record, if this channel is logged, my sound bug is known and going an a year without a fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1334329   Ho-hum, guess I learn to live with it or hack around it somehow
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1334329 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Sound input settings not saved" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Alumin> Peter-C: ultimately what to do is up to you, but if it were me the next thing I'd consider is getting the hypervisor to press-and-release the virtual power button
<buddhabu> italys: Still here :)
<Alumin> that should signal init to start a graceful shutdown
<Alumin> now, whether it'll be able to do that with a read-only root filesystem, I dunno
<Peter-C> I will be the happiest guy if that works Alumin
<buddhabu> italys: Doing 'X -configure' will create a 'xorg.conf.new' file?
<Peter-C> Alumin, It worked <3333
<Alumin> yeah, I'd be surprised if something like that persisted across a reboot
<Alumin> you may want to look into your hypervisor options for booting into a rescue environment
<Alumin> in case the next thing you do _does_ persist across a reboot
<Alumin> :P
<x1337807x> In a VirtualBox with 384MB of memory running `free -m -t` reports 365MB and /proc/meminfo is 365MB as well. Dmesg (dmesg | grep Memory) reports 383.9375 (393152kb/1024).
<x1337807x> Any idea why dmesg is the only one that counts all of the memory? Bonus: What is the .7MB left over in dmesg being used for?
<_Trullo> NSA
<buddhabu> italys: Do I need to use sudo to create xorg.conf
<buddhabu> I mean should I need sudo?
<Ping> Hi
<aryklein> is it necessary to use swap on openstack instance servers? cause most of the I saw they don't use a disk for swap
<delinquentme> SHould a grep through 445Mb of data take ~3seconds?
<delinquentme> ( it seems silly fast )
<mcphail> aryklein: If you run out of memory would you rather swap or have processes killed? I prefer the latter
<mcphail> delinquentme: depends on whether the data is cached
<mcphail> delinquentme: ack or ag are faster than grep and easily hit such speeds if the cache is "hot"
<aryklein> mcphail: but what happens if there is not swap space?
<oquidave> hello, am having issues with configuring my local dns. I've setup my local box to over-ride dhcp settings with my local bind dns server as the dns server. But still, Ubuntu shows my gateway as one of the dns in /etc/resolv.conf. Please take a look at it here http://pastebin.com/fevkx2c0
<mcphail> aryklein: processes get killed when memory is exhausted
<delinquentme> mcphail TIL. ag
<mcphail> aryklein: I prefer that to chugging through swap space but it depends on your use case
<delinquentme> But i really just need to figure out if a string is in for a one-off job through about 100 files
<delinquentme> and im almost *sure* that string is represented in the binary data ... but for some reason im not getitng a match ....
<mcphail> delinquentme: grep doesn't search binary data by default (i think)
<delinquentme> mcphail, right the --text or -a flag enables it.
<aryklein> mcphail: but what happens if it kills your apache proc?
<martinrame> Hi, I'm upgrading xubuntu. I left the machine upgrading, when I come back I saw a screen telling me the session is blocked, and I'll be redirected to the login dialog after a couple of seconds. But more than 30 minutes has passed and the same screen is there... Is there a way from the command line (from a tty) to know the process of the upgrade?
<martinrame> BTW, the upgrade was started from update-manager.
<mcphail> aryklein: whatever script you use to monitor apache can bring it back up. That may be fine and better than the system grinding to a near halt when swapping
<aryklein> mcphail: ok!
<mcphail> delinquentme: have you run "strings" on the binary file and run it through grep. That sometimes catches things which grep misses
<neldogz> Anyone see this reported in your clamav logs today? .cache/mozilla/firefox/z4uo13jq.default/cache2/entries/1ED2E0355DA5DC1A2682900F50041965C647093C: Win.Trojan.Toopu-2 FOUN
<yaclm> Hello! Someone an idea how to control the fan on a Lenovo Thinkpad L540. Thinkfan seems not to work here and I get high temperatures.
<bjgbob> Is installing Bumblebee in Kubuntu and using it with the proprietary NVIDIA drivers as simple as just installing the packages?
<bjgbob> Or do I have to do something else to switch over so my computer doesn't use nouveau anymore?
<oleju4> hello to everyone
<oleju4> please help, I'm using make to build my game and there are few red lines, but game is starting well. What does it mean?
<oleju4> http://pho.to/9MRCu
<larryM> quit
<bjgbob> oleju4, doesn't look like anything bad, it's just telling you it's linking some libraries
<oleju4> why it's red? can I adjust it somehow?
<bjgbob> if it bothers you that much then you can disable colours in your terminal
<bjgbob> but I wouldn't worry about it
<delinquentme> I need to search through a swath of .xlsx files ( binary ) which have a string in them ... something like: $ grep --text "V349N-009318" ./data/*
<delinquentme> SHOULD work no?
<oleju4> hm... ok, thank you bjgbob!
<delinquentme> because I just ran a sanity check ( copying the string from within the opened excel, and searching for it) ... and no match
<bjgbob> delinquentme, I don't think so
<bjgbob> that xlsx file is just zipped XML
<jkw> Anyone know how far behind ubuntu ppa is for wine packages in time?
<MonkeyDust> jkw  please rephrase or start from tghe beginning... what brings you here
<jkw> Latest in ppa is wine 1.7.38 (6th march), lastest version is 1.7.42 (1st may)
<MonkeyDust> jkw  what's the difference?
<MonkeyDust> jkw  better ask the ppa maintainer
<jkw> MonkeyDust: Uh oh, my bad, thought it was Ubuntus ppa, but it's Wine that has a own ubuntu-wine ppa. My bad!
<jkw> MonkeyDust: Difference is a lot of fixes from 1.7.38 to 1.7.42.
<MonkeyDust> jkw  yes, bett'er try in the wine channel
<macabrehour> Alright guys,, i need help, was in here days ago wondering why my hamachi wasnt working correctly but now i realise that lan games period do not work..any help for a noob?
<auronandace> jkw: you could use playonlinux and install whatever wine version you want from there
<auronandace> jkw: playonlinux is in the ubuntu repos
<ubone> where does a windows application get installed for use with wine
<auronandace> ubone: /home/username/.wine/
<aktx> is there an easy way to memorize handy ubuntu commands like updating alternatives or package searching?
<aktx> just lots of random things that i keep forgetting and need to google every time :(
<dasjoe> aktx: practice? :)
<aktx> yeah...
<ubone> aktx: aliases
<Drupalicious> use the up arrow to scrool through previous commands
<aktx> are you guys like linux sysadmins for your job? because im not and it's hard to pick up this stuff
<dasjoe> aktx: also, the server guide has more of a focus on the command line: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/package-management.html
<aktx> dasjoe, thx
<MonkeyDust> aktx  using them often is one way to memorize them... it's not harder than memorizing windows procedures
<markelite> can I make the mouse wheel to toggle the workspace switching?
<aktx> any kind of ubuntu bootcamp that i can rigorously go through?
<aktx> like i installed some borked ubuntu image and this guide will teach me all the tricks and nooks and crannies of ubuntu linux
<auronandace> !manual | aktx
<ubottu> aktx: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<aktx> okay
<MonkeyDust> aktx  like, i still don't know how to quickly quit windows 8
<aktx> MonkeyDust, lol :P
<aktx> auronandace, that actually looks good, thx for linking that
<Mava> well well.. does it work if I take backup from /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and copy it as is to new system after reinstalling all
<markelite> MonkeyDust, why do you have to quit from windows 8?
<Mava> i've got quite a huge mdadm raid and don't want to mess anything up
<luist> how do i completely remove unity and use the gnome classic as default??
<Mava> luist: good luck =)
<auronandace> luist: you don't
<Mava> luist: use debian!
<auronandace> luist: you could use the mate version
<Mava> ou, that is true also
<auronandace> !mate| luist
<markelite> So you can't just install a dm of your choice?
<auronandace> oh, they don't have a mate factoid
<ubone> conspiracy
<auronandace> markelite: yes, they are available in the repos
<pavlos> luist, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-gnome-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<markelite> auronandace, but not remove unity completely?
<auronandace> markelite: why install it in the first place if you want a different DE, that's why they offer the different versions
<luist> how do i remove unity completely and use gnome classic as default?
<Drupalicious> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME
<MonkeyDust> luist  no need to remove, simply install gnome-shell, logout, switch, login... or install the gnome-flavor iso
<luist> MonkeyDust: im customizing the ISO so if im not going to use, might as well remove it
<Mava> "it consumes hdd"
<auronandace> !mini | luist
<ubottu> luist: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MonkeyDust> !notunity | luist
<ubottu> luist: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<MonkeyDust> luist  installing the iso is faster, easier, cleaner than removing things
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: wow, that notunity factoid ought to be updated, mate is an official flavour now
<luist> MonkeyDust: what iso? gnome flavor?
<MonkeyDust> auronandace  sure is, and i'm loving it
<MonkeyDust> luist  yes
<luist> MonkeyDust: okay thanks
<MonkeyDust> luist  tip: backup first
<luist> MonkeyDust: this right: http://ubuntugnome.org/
<MonkeyDust> luist  great, you found it
<luist> MonkeyDust: well.. this version comes with gnome but the default is still unity
<luist> MonkeyDust: i just noticed i tested it already
<luist> MonkeyDust: still need to get rid of unity and use gnome as default
<MonkeyDust> luist  now you know how, good luck
<luist> MonkeyDust: lol actually i went back to where i started
<om3n> hello
<om3n> not sure if this is the right channel to ask but how would i go about figuring out why my fn+F6 combo (disable touchpad) outputs ± symbol to any availiable input screen ?
<luist> MonkeyDust: ooh my bad… i want to remove gnome 3 and use gnome classic
<MonkeyDust> luist  then try ubuntu MATE
<sherazlodhi>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sherazlodhi pldrwrkecgbt
<auronandace> sherazlodhi: you really ought to do that outside of a channel
<luist> MonkeyDust: mate is not gnome classic, is it?
<sherazlodhi> lol
<auronandace> luist: mate is a fork of gnome 2
<MonkeyDust> luist  it's the closest to it
<MrElendig> this is why you should /msg nickserv first
<MrElendig> or use /ns
<luist> hmmm i think gnome classic is not exactly gnome 2, is it? its listed as GNOME Flashback (Metacity) while the one i want is just GNOME classic
<MrElendig> luist: if you want something that looks like gnome2 then use mate
<LurkAshFlake> i installed java 1.8 twice and "fucked it up" how can i flush everything related to java do i need to reverse-engineer both tutorial?
<jmares> How best to run a virtual Ubuntu machine inside OSX?
<LurkAshFlake> my eclipse doesn't start and i can't "java -version"
<Pici>  /70
<Pici> 3/6
<LurkAshFlake> how may i undo this command sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/local/java/jre1.8.0_25/bin/java" 1
<LurkAshFlake> should i ask in bash?
<Pici> LurkAshFlake: They're not going to know there.  Have you looked at the update-alternatives manpage/
<LurkAshFlake> ok i will try, i'm not very good at it though
<Pici> LurkAshFlake: the --remove parameter looks like it should do the trick
<LurkAshFlake> ya just saw it, was easyer then i thought ty
<Finetundra> why would me brightness jump to max when switching from tty6(or any for that matter) to tty7(the desktop)
<kdzar> hi
<Finetundra> hello kdzar
<kdzar> so i went dhclient -r
<kdzar> and now i cant connect
<kdzar> so i went dhclient -r eth0
<martijn1985> Where would I start to look for issues when my system only boots in recovery mode? It just freezes on a black screen when trying to start regularly (after grub has loaded)
<rekedmir> martijn1985: GPU?
<Finetundra> kdzar, best that you come outright with the question. In one line if you could
<rekedmir> martijn1985: That happened to me too, due to the AMD drivers. Try using "nomodeset" in grup
<DJones> !nomodeset | martijn1985 This might be a good starting point,
<ubottu> martijn1985 This might be a good starting point,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kdzar> so i went dhclient -r eth0 and now i cant connect to pc anymore
<martijn1985> rekedmir thanks, I'll check it out
<lenny> Hi, can someone link me to the page on UEFI dual-booting?
<lenny> Can't find it.
<DJones> !uefi | lenny
<ubottu> lenny: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lenny> Thanks DJones! :)
<nwri> lenny: Also some stuff here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<harishkrupo> hey can boot rescue fix grub to boot from uefi after installing ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> harishkrupo: What problem are you actually trying to solve?
<tehmal> Hi need help. (gnome-terminal:4597): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_settings_get: the format string may not contain '&' (key 'monospace-font-name' from schema 'org.gnome.desktop.interface'). This call will probably stop working with a future version of glib.
<tehmal> it cause autoclose "open terminal  here"
<phveektor> pls how do i install skype on ubuntu 14.10
<utu8o> phveektor, did you look for the download on the Skype website?
<cumana`> hello, does anybody else suffers from unity's alt-tab behaviour in multiple-monitor environment? I mean that it shows windows from both screens in switcher, instead from current desktop
<auronandace> phveektor: enable the partner repos
<phveektor> i have done it
<auronandace> !skype | phveektor
<ubottu> phveektor: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<phveektor> it' still not working
<phveektor> it's saying it's having some unmet dependencies
<auronandace> phveektor: what do you mean by not working?
<auronandace> phveektor: can you put in a pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get install skype
<cumana`> I've even submitted a bug, for interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1447931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447931 in unity (Ubuntu) "alt-tab switches windows from multiple monitors" [Undecided,New]
<k1l_> phveektor: enable partner repo. install skype package from repo then
<phveektor> owkay
<phveektor> thnks k1l
<k1l_> phveektor: support please only in here
<phveektor> sorry k1l
<phveektor> hope u got my msgs
<k1l_> first do a "sudo apt-get purge skype"
<k1l_> then "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<k1l_> then "sudo apt-get clean"
<k1l_> well, the apt-get clean actually before the updates command
<scoutmastershake> Hey guys I'm getting a dpkg error trying to clean up /boot by removing old kernels
<scoutmastershake> http://pastebin.com/UCXvQ5uK
<scoutmastershake> any help would be appreciated I've tried everything I can think of
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: what ubuntu is that?
<scoutmastershake> 12.04 - precise
<AR45> daftykins: got a gt 730, monitors working well ;)
<AR45> daftykins: cost me 50 bucks
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: run a apt-get update before
<scoutmastershake> then?
<k1l_> apt-get clean
<k1l_> then again sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<World> hello
<scoutmastershake> can't move to trusty
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: that will not move to trusty
<k1l_> ubuntu doesnt use apt-get to change versions of releases
<auronandace> scoutmastershake: dist-upgrade makes sure all you packages get updated (including those that will install new packages such as kernels)
<scoutmastershake> ahh got ya
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<scoutmastershake> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<scoutmastershake> ok I got this error now http://pastebin.com/V96mjBL6
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: can you pastebin a "apt-cache policy linux-generic"?
<harishkrupo> Jordan_U, I have ubuntu in legacy and windows in uefi . i need to manually switch boot mode in order to access them. can boot rescue fix it? ie make grub recognize both?
<World> hmm
<auronandace> scoutmastershake: how were you removing older kernels? i hope you weren't simply deleting them from the /boot directory
<scoutmastershake> http://pastebin.com/rpigj6F5
<scoutmastershake> I did remove them manualy because I could get them to remove with autoremove
<scoutmastershake> couldn't*
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: seems like you installed manually another kernel that is messing up the package system now
<Jordan_U> harishkrupo: You can make your Ubuntu installation boot via UEFI, but I doubt that boot rescue will help you do that. I can walk you through doing it manually.
<harishkrupo> sure please
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: try to install the "linux-image-generic" and see what is blocking it
<scoutmastershake> so whats the best course to take?
<scoutmastershake> here is the output http://pastebin.com/DEvZjiY3
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | harishkrupo
<ubottu> harishkrupo: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: ok. try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<k1l_> we need to force overwrite the old and false depency to the manual kernel
<scoutmastershake> no go here is the output same error I had originally when I tried that
<scoutmastershake> http://pastebin.com/tJcHDsMz
<AR45> http://i.imgur.com/v2RWWY3.png
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: did you apt-pin something?
<daftykins> scoutmastershake: suggestion, don't run things with 'sudo' when you're already root, it's unnecessary
<scoutmastershake> no didn't apt-pin
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: what system is that?
<scoutmastershake> specify what you mena by system?
<k1l_> ubuntu 12.04 on a server?
<scoutmastershake> On a VM
<scoutmastershake> 5.5U1
<blib2> my desktop lets me login, but the window manager hangs. Any ideas how to debug/fix this?
<blib2> I can run xterm from the text mode and output it to X, but can't move the terminal
<harishkrupo> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11100798/
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: is there something in /etc/apt/preferences.d/ ?
<scoutmastershake> nope
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: is this from a hosting company? could be that its blocking the server due to vm compatibility.
<scoutmastershake> no this is on-premise
<daftykins> blib2: what desktop environment?
<blib2> daftykins: lightdm?
<blib2> If I restart it, gives me the login, then hangs
<skinofstars> hey all. weird problem. i've recently updated java and now double clicking jar files no longer auto-run
<daftykins> nope that's not a DE
<Jordan_U> harishkrupo: OK. Can you boot an Ubuntu LiveDVD/USB via UEFI? (It's much easier to fix this while booted via UEFI).
<blib2> daftykins: the regular one that comes standard - unity?
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: hmm. maybe try a "apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic"
<harishkrupo> yes
<scoutmastershake> same error from apt-get -f install
<harishkrupo> Jordan_U, yes i can boot
<daftykins> blib2: ah right. tested the guest session?
<blib2> daftykins: not yet
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic"
<Jordan_U> harishkrupo: OK. Please do so, ensuring that your boot firmware boots the LiveDVD/USB via UEFI and tell me when you've booted.
<scoutmastershake> you want the output?
<blib2> daftykins: guest session has the same problem
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: yep
<blib2> daftykins: guest session worked!
<daftykins> :O
<blib2> daftykins: how do I get my user account to work?
<daftykins> check your ~ for any files not owned by you to start with
<daftykins> ls -al ~/
<harishkrupo> Jordan_U, can you please continue with the tutorial i cannot boot into it right now but i will do it after a few hours
<blib2> daftykins: chowned everything to user:user in the home
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: hmm
<daftykins> blib2: that wasn't very wise
<scoutmastershake> can you explaine that outut and what it means?
<skinofstars> any ideas why java runtime might be missing from my 'open with' menu?
<daftykins> blib2: anyway test that to see if there *was* anything not right
<blib2> daftykins: didn't help
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: it links the package versions that the package versions sees and where they are from.
<Jordan_U> harishkrupo: Confirm that /sys/firmware/efi/ exists, which tells you that you're booted via UEFI.
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: the linux-image sees the 3.2.83.97 kernel image. but the linux-generic (mother package) got the 3.2.0.80.94  installed (which was installed manually?!)
<harishkrupo> Jordan_U, ok...
<daftykins> blib2: ok shotgun approach, mv ~/.config ~/.configold then restart lightdm and log in
<scoutmastershake> I've always ran apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<scoutmastershake> besides that I don't do anything else this is an in production webserver
<jasonlfunk> It looks like my dependency injection is getting stuck in a loop somewhere. How do I go about debugging where it is? The debug log doesn’t seem to help: http://laravel.io/bin/KkXLD
<blib2> daftykins: No luck there - still hangs.
<Jordan_U> harishkrupo: sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/ && gksudo gedit /mnt/etc/fstab
<daftykins> blib2: really? was lightdm stopped when you ran the above move?
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: hmm. honestly i dont know how to get the linux-generic package to link to the right new kernel pacakge and not the old one when apt-get install -f doesnt work.
<harishkrupo> Jordan_U, ok
<Bashing-om> k1l_: scoutmastershake :: ' apt-mark showmanual | grep linux-image ' See if it held ???
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: i would try to remove "linux-generic" (and see if it doesnt want to remove to much packages) and then install it again afterwards
<blib2> daftykins: no
<blib2> k lemme try that
<blib2> daftykins: still no luck
<scoutmastershake> yeah won't let me remove
<daftykins> blib2: ls -al ~/ | pastebinit
<Jordan_U> harishkrupo: This will open up a Gedit window containing your Ubuntu installation's /etc/fstab, we need to configure it to mount your EFI System Partition to /boot/efi/ by adding a line like the following: UUID=F654-402F /boot/efi/ vfat rw 0 2
<Moxi> somebody could tell me a good channel for mint questions?
<Jordan_U> !mint | Moxi
<ubottu> Moxi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<harishkrupo> Jordan_U, ok, then?
<Jordan_U> harishkrupo: When you're done editing the /etc/fstab, save and exit Gedit. Then run the following: for dir in /dev /sys /proc; do sudo mount --bind "$dir" "/mnt/$dir/"; done && chroot /mnt/
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: try to get rid of the old kernel packages with "dpkg --purge --force-all package"
<harishkrupo> Jordan_U, then?
<Jordan_U> harishkrupo: Then I type slowly :)
<harishkrupo> Jordan_U, sorry :P
<harishkrupo> Jordan_U, grub-install?
<scoutmastershake> ok its letting me remove thos older kernel images
<Jordan_U> harishkrupo: Now you're chrooted into your installed Ubuntu system, any commands run here affect your installed system. Run "mount -a", then confirm that "mount | grep /boot/efi/" shows that /boot/efi/ is in fact mounted. Then "apt-get install grub-efi-amd64" then (though this may be redundant) "grub-install". Note that there is no argument to grub-install.
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: then run a "apt-get update" then try to reinstall the linux-generic package and see if it pulls the right kernels.
<Alina-malina> hmm guys, why i cant connect over ssh to a server, but i can connect with some ftp client over sftp 22nd port from some filezilla? this is ridiculous
<blib2> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11101128/
<scoutmastershake> nope same error
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: if its still in a problem state do it again even for linux-generic package
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: if it doesnt want to remove the linux-generic try with dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq linux-generic
<Jordan_U> harishkrupo: Now you can check that there is an Ubuntu UEFI boot entry, and that it is the default, by looking at the output of "efibootmgr". If that looks correct then you're done, just reboot and Ubuntu's grub will load, in UEFI mode.
<scoutmastershake> fucking a
<harishkrupo> Jordan_U, thank you very much i will do it as soon as i can get an ubuntu iso
<k1l_> scoutmastershake: need to leave for dinner now. maybe other can help from here.
<scoutmastershake> no it wokred bro reinstalled the generic image
<Jordan_U> harishkrupo: If the download is just going to take a long time, you can use a much smaller Super GRUB2 Disk iso to boot your existing install via UEFI instead.
<sunstar> i have four 120GB IDE HDDs. is there a way to span them all as 1 volume and install ubuntu?
<anon123> l
<scoutmastershake> thanks for all the help
<daftykins> sunstar: sounds like a museum piece you have there, sure LVM or RAID
<harishkrupo> Jordan_U, no i dont have access to the internet connection( i am using mobile) right now so i will do it later, but thank you
<daftykins> blib2: pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<Jordan_U> sunstar: Do you really want to use 4 ancient drives with no redundancy?
<sunstar> yes
<Jordan_U> harishkrupo: You're welcome.
<troubled_user> guys, I'm suddenly having problem starting up ubuntu 14.04 (which was installed ages ago)
<troubled_user> lightdm crashes, because its greeter crashes. and the greeter crashes because of this error: "libgdk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_surface_set_device_scale"
<cliffer> i like to use my ubuntu laptop as an access point. i achieved to use it as router (hostapd, dnsmasq, udhcpd), but i want clients, which are connecting to my laptop-wifi, to get an ip from the real router to which the laptops lan interface is connected. how do i do this? only enable ip-forward and done?
<troubled_user> I've looked everywhere for a solution. but the only instances in which I found this happening to Ubuntu users was when upgrading to 14.04, and having nvidia graphs (not at all my case).
<nils_> cliffer, proably easiest to just bridge the two interfaces?
<cliffer> nils_: why is everybody calling me cliffer? isnt my nick briefchain?
<bazhang> cliffer, try ##networking
<cliffer> bazhang: thx, i jsut tried :)
<nils_> cliffer, nope. That's the real name shown in /whois though
<troubled_user> anyone? bueller?
<coolnuts24> hello all. gpg question? Came from archlinux, backed up keys. installed ubuntu. restored .gnupg directory in ~/ now gpg wont --list-keys? archlinux has the new gnupg format. what to do? Any ideas?
<daftykins> troubled_user: purge and reinstall lightdm?
<troubled_user> daftykins: done that
<troubled_user> in fact, gdm has the same problem
<troubled_user> "libgdk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_surface_set_device_scale"
<coolnuts24> example pubring.kbx and private-keys-v1.d directory.
<daftykins> troubled_user: dpkg -l | grep cairo
<daftykins> (paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com - not here)
<blib2> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11101429/
<daftykins> blib2: see the problem? failed to load driver vboxvideo.
<daftykins> blib2: so, not only did you fail to mention this is a VM - but it's broken :)
<troubled_user> daftykins: I have libcairo1.10-cil libcairo2 libcario2-dev licario-gobject2 libcairomm-1.0-1 libcairo-perl
<pawansolanki> I’m new to virtual machines, does Ubuntu have a GUI
<daftykins> pawansolanki: depends how you installed it
<pawansolanki> I’ve followed intructions in going about deploying a server and installed virtualbox/vagrant
<coolnuts24> Need to export keys from pubring.kbx file and import into ubuntus old gpg version
<blib2> daftykins: sorry. Ineed it is a ubuntu guest on windows box + vbox
<daftykins> troubled_user: do you use many PPAs?
<pawansolanki> seems all i can do is SSH
<daftykins> blib2: run a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ; then reinstall the virtualbox guest addditions
<pawansolanki> trying to better understand this paradigm
<daftykins> -d
<troubled_user> daftykins: I guess so
<daftykins> pawansolanki: what virtualisation tech, installed via what means?
<daftykins> troubled_user: could you be more specific?
<pawansolanki> daftykins: virtualbox and Vagrant init
<daftykins> troubled_user: does anything need to go on when you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<troubled_user> daftykins: no, nothing
<daftykins> pawansolanki: then consult whatever you did with vagrant to install, that is not a normal installation process.
<troubled_user> daftykins: I have ppas from trusted sources. omgubuntu, webup8 and icon providers
<nils_> got myself a shiny new broadwell based notebook. I suppose splash isn't really working with that?
<blib2> daftykins: did all that. Vboxlinuxadditions can't find kernel headers. I already install kernel-headers-$(uname -r) - ubuntu says its latests
<daftykins> troubled_user: do you use cairo dock?
<troubled_user> daftykins: no. I don't.
<troubled_user> daftykins: I take these libraries aren't specific to the dock, right?
<daftykins> pass
<troubled_user> daftykins: otherwise I don't know why they'd be there
<daftykins> i'd nuke 'em and see what happens, then reinstall if not
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to "sudo apt-get clean" prior to any further tries too
<blib2> k
<daftykins> blib2: you know what i just said wasn't in reply to you?
<coolnuts24> Ill ask question in #archlinux they probably have a better idea whats going on.
<k1l_> troubled_user: try this: http://askubuntu.com/a/504489/31260
<daftykins> blib2: does linux-headers-generic install?
<blib2> lemme try
<daftykins> k1l_: troubled_user has mentioned not using nvidia hardware
<daftykins> so unless we're being lied to... :D
<k1l_> troubled_user: what video card is it then?
<MrElendig> coolnuts24: dump them as asci keys and then import them?
<uppers> hello
<Jordan_U> nils_: "splash"?
<uppers> noob question
<blib2> daftykins: it does install, but vbox still can't find the kernel headers
<troubled_user> k1l_: a DELL one, I'm afraid
<orukusaki1> im visiting samsung website, and i noticed that https is not enabled
<orukusaki1> on firefox
<daftykins> blib2: find a guide perhaps
<nils_> Jordan_U, graphical boot, I'm getting the text based (which is okay I guess), maybe I just fumbled too much with my grub options
<uppers> i accidently removed my network connection icon in the upper right hand corner and can't get it back
<orukusaki1> is it safe to assume that my traffic is not encrypted
<troubled_user> k1l_: came with my Inspiron
<k1l_> troubled_user: "a dell" doesnt tell anything about the used hardware" do a "lspci" and say what it says for the video hardware
<daftykins> troubled_user: wait what? ^
<coolnuts24> MrElendig: Not sure how? I install gpg2 on ubunut. i would export but i cant even list keys.
<Jordan_U> nils_: Are you using proprietary drivers? Did you get a graphical boot splash when you installed Ubuntu initially?
<MrElendig> export from arch ofcourse
<uppers> anyone?
<troubled_user> k1l_: the point was that it's definitely not an nvidia
<Jordan_U> uppers: Does running "nm-applet" bring it back?
<k1l_> troubled_user: there are inspirions with nvidia
<nils_> Jordan_U, using OSS drivers, never got the boot splash (but I had to install via debootstrap)
<Jordan_U> nils_: Why did you have to install via debootstrap?
<nils_> Jordan_U, ZFS root on luks encrypted disk
<k1l_> troubled_user: so please lets get to facts. what video card is it exactly? "lspci" will tell
<troubled_user> k1l_: only desktops, right?
<blib2> daftykins: no matter what I try - vbox won't recognize the kernel headers
<troubled_user> k1l_: ok, one sec
<daftykins> blib2: ah well. i don't use vbox with a Linux guest
<blib2> daftykins: how can I check if they are actually there?
<daftykins> dpkg -l | grep header
<blib2> daftykins: do you use ubuntu's vbox guest additions?
<Jordan_U> nils_: Does your GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub contain "quiet splash"?
<daftykins> blib2: you understand that becomes impossible once i don't use vbox with a Linux guest?
<coolnuts24> MrElendig: would love to. lol. dump from pubring.kbx with gpg2. Pulling man page up.
<blib2> daftykins: I've 7 of them
<MrElendig> coolnuts24: search for "export"
<nils_> Jordan_U, nope, that was it, forgot to add that back, also didn't have a plymouth-theme installed, thank you.
<daftykins> err, ok
<MrElendig> coolnuts24: also protio: print the key on some dead trees or clay tablets and store them somewhere safe too
<blib2> need to reboot
<blib2> bbl
<MrElendig> coolnuts24: for any private keys in your keyring
<Jordan_U> nils_: You're welcome. If you had the ubuntu-desktop package installed that would have brought in a plymouth theme, you may want to install that now if you want all of the default packages installed.
<qu4nt1n> !s furious 7
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> !warez | qu4nt1n
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<troubled_user_> k1l_, it's an intel core processor integrated graphics controller (rev 18)
<harishkrupo> how long do ubuntu's pastebin entries expire
<bekks> harishkrupo: never.
<harishkrupo> bekks, thank you
<harishkrupo> \part "sleeping"
<Jordan_U> harishkrupo: /part :)
<harishkrupo> yeah my bad
<k1l_> troubled_user_: can you pastebin the output?
<troubled_user> k1l_: sorry, I was having to use webchat out of an ipod touch
<troubled_user> k1l_: for obvious reasons I can't pastebin the result of everything
<troubled_user> k1l_: the result of lspci | grep VGA is
<troubled_user> k1l_: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<k1l_> troubled_user: is there another entry? some hybrid card setups have a intel card and another one (amd or nvidia).
<troubled_user> k1l_: not for lspci | grep VGA
<zykotick9> troubled_user: fyi, you may have to use "lspci -v | grep VGA" to see a second for hybrid systems
<k1l_> troubled_user: not grepping. sometimes it doesnt mention vga for the second card
<troubled_user> thanks, zykotick9. the result of the latter has "(prog-if 00 [VGA controller])" appended
<troubled_user> so grepping for nvidia or amd returns nothing
<daftykins> troubled_user: is this system online?
<daftykins> can you not just show us the whole thing once and be done with it :P
<zykotick9> troubled_user: sidenote, you _might_ want to use "grep -i nvidia" or "grep -i amd" to include both upper/lower case results...  /me almost always greps with -i
<troubled_user> daftykins: nope. it's my laptop. :(
<troubled_user> daftykins: I apologize. I understand it would be much easier if I could copy&paste stuff
<troubled_user> zykotick9: yep. done that :)
<daftykins> troubled_user: does it not have wired LAN?
<daftykins> or do you have the ability to take pictures?
<troubled_user> daftykins: I can take pictures!
<daftykins> huzzah!
<Mister> He he / Hi guys
<Mister> Trying ubuntu MATE distro 1
<Mister> Is anybody here?
<k1l_> Mister: some are
<daftykins> nope the whole channel is desserted
<nils_> nope.
<daftykins> mmm, dessert
<nils_> I'm off traveling through the past and will return last week.
<Apachez> anyone in here with ubuntu 15.04 and intel hd 5000 graphics who dont have issues with google chrome stable?
<Mister> ha ha ! I am so happy you know. It's the 1st time in univers history that i run Ubuntu and then be happy
<Mister> so clear desktop , so fast booting disto.
<daftykins> Mister: that's nice, now this channel is for support questions and general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<troubled_user> daftykins: hey, I managed to ssh.
<daftykins> huzzah
<daftykins> so... it *is* online?
<troubled_user> What do you need?
<troubled_user> daftykins: yes. For some reason I thought you meant an external server
<nils_> Apachez, HD5500 here
<k1l_> troubled_user: "lspci"
<francesco_> american sniper
<francesco_> download
<k1l_> troubled_user: so the login-screen fails? or is it only the logging in failing?
<daftykins> troubled_user: lspci | pastebinit
<k1l_> !warez | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<troubled_user> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/Kkz7CuQz
<troubled_user> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/Kkz7CuQz
<nils_> Apachez, what sort of issues to you have with chrome?
<daftykins> troubled_user: yep their idea of other graphics hardware was off
<francesco_> download american sniper
<k1l_> francesco_: no warez in here.
<Mister> Is there any way to automaticly hide my main Menu bar ?
<k1l_> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<webnet> Mister, in i ubuntu MAte or vanilla ubuntu?
<Mister> ok hi webnet
<troubled_user> daftykins, k1l_, this is lightdm.log http://pastebin.com/xgy1EiBA
<Mister> i try to make my Mais Menu Bar system hide itself when unused
<k1l_> troubled_user: so the login screen is failing? or what is the issue?
<Mister> i try to make my Main Menu Bar system hide itself when unused
<troubled_user> k1l_: exactly. the greeter is crashing
<webnet> are you in the mate remix or the stock unity Mister ?
<k1l_> troubled_user: first of all i would suggest to run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (that will not bring you to 14.10)
<troubled_user> This is lightdm/x-0-greeter.log http://pastebin.com/inpkeNGh
<webnet> Mister, i know you were talking about ubuntu MATE earlier (excellent choice by the way)
<troubled_user> There you can see the "/usr/sbin/unity-greeter: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_surface_set_device_scale"
<k1l_> troubled_user: ok. run the update command i mentioned.
<k1l_> troubled_user: after that try to run again: sudo service lightdm start
<troubled_user> k1l_: done.
<troubled_user> k1l_: it failed again :(
<k1l_> can you show a dmesg or xorg.log from /var/log/ ?
<Mister> webnet : can you tell me how to set my System Menu bar ? (at the top Desktop)
<k1l_> troubled_user: which desktop is it?
<troubled_user> k1l_: this is dmesg http://pastebin.com/R1ShEHUC
<webnet> Mister, im going to assume you are in ubuntu MATE since that is what you said earlier. all you need to ro is right click the top bar and go to properties. in the properties should be an option to autohide the panel
<troubled_user> k1l_: it's an Inspiron 15r laptop running 14.04
<Apachez> nils_: hardware accel doesnt work
<k1l_> troubled_user: unity?
<Apachez> nils_: like if I go to youtube and play 720p or higher res material I get 5-10 fps of the video
<Mister> webnet : ok tnx .I am in MATE Ubuntu.
<Apachez> nils_: only workaround I have found so far is to disable use of hwaccel in chrome
<Apachez> and as I remember hwaccel worked in 14.10
<Juan8080> Hola
<Juan8080> Hi
<Apachez> so I need to find someone else running ubuntu 15.04, intel hd 5000 graphics and latest google chrome stable to verify if they observe the same or if its just me
<Apachez> also tried xorgedgers and oibaf but no difference (currently running xorgedgers, did ppa-purge between attempts)
<k1l_> troubled_user: so is it unity? or kde? or gnome (fallback, shell)? or amte? or cinnamon? or lxde? or xfce? or some tiling wm?...
<troubled_user> gdm is also not working, complaining about the same unexisting symbol cairo_surface_set_device_scale
<troubled_user> k1l_: oh, right. it's unity
<k1l_> troubled_user: make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed. "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<k1l_> troubled_user: after that: sudo apt-get install libgtk-3-0
<troubled_user> k1l_: ubuntu-desktop wasn't. :|
<troubled_user> k1l_: perhaps I uninstalled it trying to fix the problem (?) dunno
<greyback_> troubled_user: also, check "libcairo2" is installed
<greyback_> that is what defines the symbol that's mentioned missing
<troubled_user> k1l_: libgtk was
<troubled_user> greyback_: it is!
<daftykins> i reckon it needs a reinstall
<k1l_> troubled_user: sudo service lightdm start
<greyback_> troubled_user: what does this print: "nm -D /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcairo.so | grep cairo_surface_set_device_scale"
<troubled_user> k1l_: not working still :(
<greyback_> troubled_user: that line prints all symbols in the library, then greps for the one you're missing. The symbol you need should appear
<greyback_> troubled_user: have you any PPAs installed?
<k1l_> yeah, could be some font/icon/eyecandy ppas
<troubled_user> greyback_: here http://pastebin.com/tuq4jazJ
<greyback_> troubled_user: ok, that's not the problem
<troubled_user> greyback_: I do have PPAs. would you like to see sources.list?
<greyback_> troubled_user: please show me output of "ldd /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk-3.so.0"
<troubled_user> greyback_: here http://pastebin.com/37PiB64p
<greyback_> troubled_user: you have stuff in /usr/local/lib
<troubled_user> greyback_: should I grep for symbols in these other cairo files?
<greyback_> troubled_user: the cairo in /usr/local/lib is being used, instead of the correct one in /usr/lib
<troubled_user> greyback_: oh
<troubled_user> greyback_: yeah. ls-ing the folder shows lots of libcairo files
<nils_> Apachez, I've just tried it out (this is a newly installed machine though) I can play back 1080p full screen without issue (while compling a kernel in the background)
<greyback_> troubled_user: it's not a good idea to install stuff in /usr/local/ unless you're *very* careful
<troubled_user> greyback_: did I do that? :O
<Apachez> nils_: ok, then I guess something went fubar on my end with the packages when trying oibaf and/or xorg-edgers
<k1l_> troubled_user: greyback_ maybe a ppa did that
<greyback_> troubled_user: where did they come from? Try "dpkg -S /usr/local/lib/libcairo.so.2" will print a package name if it came from a package
<Apachez> got any hint of how to easily restore drivers and stuff to ubuntu 15.04 original?
<daftykins> 'drivers and stuff'
<greyback_> k1l_: it is quite likely, but bad practice
<Apachez> well xorg + inteldrivers
<nils_> Apachez, 4k is a bit sluggish while compiling at the same time though ;)
<Apachez> and whatever else oibaf or xorg-edgers might have replaced but ppa-purge missed to restore?
<daftykins> Apachez: did you run the 01.org intel installer =/
<Apachez> nils over here 720p drops to 5-10 fps unless I disable hwaccell in chrome
<Apachez> daftykins: 01.org is the same as current 15.04
<troubled_user> greyback_, k1l_, dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/local/lib/libcairo.so.2
<Apachez> or rather... 01.org has no installer for 15.04
<daftykins> that was not what my question was
<daftykins> good stuff
<Apachez> or you mean im supposed to run the intel installer who refuse to run on 15.04? ;)
<daftykins> no, i always say to never run that junk
<greyback_> troubled_user: ok, then it didn't come from a package, and so not from a ppa. Were you compiling software yourself recently?
<Apachez> daftykins: well I havent
<Apachez> the mistake I did was to try out oibaf and then xorgedgers
<daftykins> Apachez: well we established that :)
<greyback_> troubled_user: I suggest moving those libraries in /usr/local/lib into a backup folder somewhere
<troubled_user> greyback_: yes, actually. I compiled iojs
<Apachez> but even when restoring with ppa-purge its still sluggish with hwaccel enabled in chrome
<troubled_user> WAIT
<troubled_user> motherfu*r
<greyback_> why iojs wants cairo is beyond me
<troubled_user> greyback_: I know what it is! I compiled node-canvas.
<troubled_user> greyback_: "Node canvas is a Cairo backed Canvas implementation for NodeJS"
<greyback_> troubled_user: there we go.
<troubled_user> man, I should've known...
<troubled_user> oh, the shame
<timg__> when the ubuntu supports end, apt-get isnt able to find any packages anymore. why not just leave these package and just dont provide updates?
<troubled_user> greyback_: how do I fix it?
<k1l_> nice spot greyback_
<xangua> !eol | timg__
<ubottu> timg__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> timg__, there is a way to get old updates, see !eolupgrade
<gsilva> anyone here experienced setting up the @ubuntu.com alias? yes, I am a member
<greyback_> troubled_user: install node-canvas somewhere not-system critical
<k1l_> timg__: there is no sense in running a ubuntu without support.
<k1l_> timg__: your system got security issues a 8 year old can break in.
<OerHeks> it is just for upgrade purposes.
<greyback_> troubled_user: I don't know node too well, sorry, you'll need to figure that out yourself
<greyback_> k1l_: thanks :)
<troubled_user> greyback_: ok, but moving the files should work?
<k1l_> gsilva: you meant the freenode cloak?
<greyback_> troubled_user: yes
<k1l_> gsilva: or do you mean the email stuff?
<gsilva> k1l_, no the @ubuntu.com
<gsilva> yeah, the email stuff
<gsilva> I mean, I was able to set it up but, for some reason, I can't send emails. I can receive them, but not sending them
<gsilva> Any idea?
<k1l_> gsilva: that is done automatic on launchpad.net . there is a howto anywhere on the memeber wiki pages
<gsilva> I know - The set-up was done without any issue, but I can't send emails
<gsilva> I've activated the alias as I was supposed to do
<troubled_user> greyback_, k1l_, lightdm is back, ladies
<k1l_> gsilva: i would ask the #launchpad guys
<greyback_> troubled_user: uhhh you're welcome
<Apachez> looks like nils_ went to sleep
<gsilva> okay, thank you. Will give it a try :)
<greyback_> :(
<nils_> Apachez, brb
<OerHeks> gsilva, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<gsilva> Already took care of that, OerHeks
<gsilva> I'm a regular contributor, not a newcomer :P But thanks though
<f3lp> k1l_, greyback_, thanks, folks
<f3lp> k1l_, greyback_ no longer troubled_man :)
<greyback_> f3lp: welcome!
<cheetahw26_> I'm trying to compile a c++ app I was given and am missing header file Logg.h ... I can't remember off the top of my head is there anyway to search packages to find out which one has this header file?
<tsoutseki> hello. i installed ubuntu *live disk* on my usb drive using lili. i don't know how to remove it from my usb drive, now. any ideas?
<Apachez> will try to revoke from xorgedgers
<cheetahw26_> I have an existing system on a different processor where this is installed and can search the installed packages on that system, if that's easier
<webnet> timg__, i ask the same question. doesnt make any sense to me
<timg__> webnet: i just wanted to know.
<Juan5050> HI!
<nils_> cheetahw26_, the easiest way is to search on packages.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> tsoutseki: just format the usb-drive
<nils_> cheetahw26_, there is "search contents of packages"
<nils_> cheetahw26_, liblogg4-dev probably.
<tsoutseki> k1l_, uh, i'll have to copy many files. i guess i will do that. thanks. :)
<cheetahw26_> thanks... that helped
<Craigwell> Wooo!
<Craigwell> finally have something good working on my old midnight box
<cheetahw26_> I thought it was liblogg, but that's not on the other system and doesn't appear to be available in arm
<webnet> timg__, i thinkg the rationale behind it is to urge people to upgrade
<webnet> if i had to guess its their way of saying hey, tim eor have to back up everything and junk all your programs and configs and upgrade to the new version so you can spend 6 months getting it just right, just in time ofr use ot yank the rep carpet out from under you again.
<webnet> *time to
<nils_> cheetahw26_, yeah seems to be amd64/i386 only
<webnet> *for us to yank
<webnet> boy my fingers are fatter than usual while typing today
<davidfetter_fbn> hi. i'm having trouble tracking down some odditites in what should have been an ordinary start script
<davidfetter_fbn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11102667/
<exeviss> has anyone tried messing around with google voice and pidgin? I'm looking for a way to send/receive google voice texts and calls from my computer. there may be a better solution than pidgin.
<davidfetter_fbn> it appears to be missing /var/log/slony1 or some such
<davidfetter_fbn> exeviss, i've had some luck using chrome
<exeviss> i was trying to look for a way to control google voice without having the browser tab open all the time
<exeviss> sorry i should have been more specific
<well> HELLO TEAM I NEED HELP IN USING KUBUNTU WITH TOUCH PAD FEATURES
<jpds> !caps | well
<well> I HAVE DELL INSPIRION 15 I WANT TO GET THE TABLET FEATURES ON THAT
<k1l_> well: all caps is meant as shouting on irc. so please dont use that
<well> sorry
<well> any suggestion on how to implement/
<well> basically i need to tablet features my laptop is a touch screen
<Apachez> looks like im nailing down on the issue with google chrome + ubuntu 15.04 and intel hd graphics... looks like its the html5 player of youtube who is borked... when forcing flash player everything works fine in 720p and above... also the new html5 player (released recently) works but youtube rarely sends out that binary to the visitor
<hay207> hi guys, anyone have got freetennis installed? and want to play online
<well> Team, I need help, can some one help me to enable the tablet feature on my touch laptop i use Kubuntu
<well> any suggestion experts?
<PlasmaStar> Ubuntu MATE is sexy.
<well> guys do i need to check with another forum?
<well> i need some help to enable touch feature
<OerHeks> well, did you take a look at the wiki ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen
<well> am checking OERHEKS
<est31> how can I find out which ppa provides my package?
<Ben64> apt-cache policy package
<est31> its showing me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11103150/
<artur> sup
<tgm4883> est31: then it's not coming from a PPA
<est31> ok
<est31> because what wonders me is that vlc shows its version 2.2.0+ppa2.4
<est31> apt-cache policy vlc gives me 2.2.0-1 as installed
<est31> but when I type "vlc" in bash
<est31> I get VLC media player 2.2.0-rc1 Weatherwax (revision 2.2.0+ppa2.4)
<est31> "type vlc" gives /usr/bin/vlc
<est31> and dpkg -S /usr/bin/vlc gives "vlc-nox: /usr/bin/vlc"
<designbybeck> shouldn't one be able to just use the Sound Settings to switch between headset and speakers without unplugging them each time
<est31> apt-cache policy vlc-nox shows me 2.2.0-1 too
<est31> yes you are abled to
<OerHeks> vlc-nox, are you running a headless machine ?
<PlasmaStar> I think I broke my VM setup. :)
<est31> no
<OerHeks> est31,  then install vlc, and remove vlc-nox.
<est31> I'm running on kde if that matters
<OerHeks> est31, i know, you are crossposting
<blib> anyone has installed ubuntu on their external hdd + mac's recently here? 14.04.2?
<Jordan_U> blib: Try asking your actual question, and if anyone can help they will.
<est31> ok that 2.2.0+ppa2.4 stuff is then a bug then I guess
<OerHeks> est31, it comes from a ppa: mc3man
<OerHeks> use ppa-purge to remove it and reverse to regular vlc
<blib> Jordan_U: Can I install ubuntu from my windows machine to an external drive, and then boot into that ubuntu on mac?
<est31> OerHeks, I don't even know which ppa it is
<est31> ah
<OerHeks> est31, i gave you the name
<est31> lemme see what ppa-purge sais
<Jordan_U> blib: Yes, but it requires a little extra work (the same work that would be required when installing Ubuntu on one UEFI based machine then booting that hard drive on another UEFI based machine).
<blib> Jordan_U: I've a mac book pro and a windows box. Just got an external drive. Want to boot my mac from the external drive. Don't have a usb flash drive
<Jordan_U> blib: Is your Windows machine UEFI based?
<blib> Jordan_U: no
<Jordan_U> blib: How do you plan to install Ubuntu to the external drive? What will you be booting Ubuntu's installer from?
<est31> OerHeks, this command doesnt give me mc3man: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | sed '/#/d'
<est31> only wine and minetest ppas
<est31> and I'm very sure minetest ppa doesnt contain vlc
<OerHeks> est31, then you have removed it already, without removing packages. add it again and use ppa-purge
<OerHeks> mc3man is the only vlc ppa i know.
<jamieb> Hey all
<jamieb> I would like to join the firefox IRC
<jamieb> Do you know how I can do this?
<est31> jamieb, you are on the wrong network
<est31> https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC
<jamieb> oh sorry. Thanks :)
<est31> apt-cache policy vlc does show me that  2.2.0-1 is installed, without ppa packages
<est31> also dpkg -l shows me the same, 2.2.0-1
<I-am-Groot> I have found the answers to the problems i posted here yesterday
<I-am-Groot> Thanks to anyone who tried to help
<athan> Hey Ubuntuers, I'm getting a segfault when I try to disable / enable my wifi adapter. How should I go about getting this solved?
<shwaiil> Hi
<daftykins> lo
<shwaiil> Q: My Bluetooth doesn't work or available on ubuntu 14.04, and not sure what to do to make it work ? any tips ?
<malpirado> hello .. can anybody help me
<malpirado> i need some help with my linux
<malpirado> i have some troubles with my SO.. can anybody help me?
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu malpirado , what issues
<malpirado> i installed today .. i have linux studio....
<malpirado> i would like to know the version.
<bazhang> malpirado, where did you get this, did you mean ubuntu studio
<malpirado> yes... ubuntu studio.
<bazhang> !version | malpirado
<ubottu> malpirado: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<malpirado> what is a shell? (english is not my mother lenguage)
<bazhang> the terminal
<malpirado> ok
<bazhang> what is your native tongue malpirado
<malpirado> spanish. im from uruguay
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-es has support if this proves too challenging malpirado
<malpirado> its fine for now.... thanks
<bazhang> ok
<malpirado> the thing is that i would like to instal the steam client and i cant... and also want ti run a java exe... and i find it dificult...
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install steam
<sunstar> ^
<malpirado> i know its really difucult to explai it here...
<daftykins> java .exe ? that's a windows executable
<malpirado> :/
<malpirado> true
<bazhang> I think he means jar
<bazhang> an executable
<malpirado> yes.... jar
<SchrodingersScat> java -jar filename normally works for me
<malpirado> yes exactli
<daftykins> surely it woul've been obvious from the name
<daftykins> *would've
<bazhang> perhaps not, he asked so we answered
<malpirado> ok.. so how do i execute a .jar file=
<malpirado> ?
<mekhami> how can i copy the contents of my global clipboard into a file directly from the terminal
<Bashing-om> mekhami: Try with the middle mouse button( scroll wheel ) .
<mekhami> wat
<daftykins> why not just open a text editor first?
<mekhami> because vim doesn't let me paste like that :(
<mekhami> haha
<mekhami> i always forget that there's nano
<Bashing-om> miklcct: In xterm, if I have something copied to a clipboard, in the file I can click the middle mouse button to "paste" the conternts of the clipboard .
<est31> oh no
<est31> horrible
<est31> ugly
<gzcwnk> I am trying to setup t 14.xx ubuntu servers with a gui, SoI run apt-get install xinit gnome on one and it works, on the other it fails with cannot find xinit...any ideas how to fix this?
<gzcwnk> there is no installation candidate for xinit
<gzcwnk> wierd
<daftykins> sudo apt-get update
<gzcwnk> did that
<daftykins> and again?
<gzcwnk> yeah a few times I am getting a hash sum mis-match now
<gzcwnk> kind of stumped, networing seems ok, dns is working
<sunstar> malpirado, in terminal: java -jar filename.jar    (or to open with mouse check this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192914/how-run-a-jar-file-with-a-double-click )
<malpirado> thanks a lot..
<gzcwnk> nz.archive.ubuntu.com is broken right now?
<daftykins> doubt it
<Bashing-om> gzcwnk: apt-get's contril files corrupted ? Try ' sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists ; sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial ; sudo apt-get update ' .
<gzcwnk> i was just looking at that
<gzcwnk> i'll try it
 * oliverio boa noite!
#ubuntu 2015-05-13
<gzcwnk> bashing-om yeah taht's fixed it thanks
<Nairwolf> Hi, I've found something interesting which doesn't work correctly (I think). When I use the terminal, first thing I do is to type "~∕Doc", and then I press tab to use the auto-completion, but my terminal does not propose me something. Why ?
<gzcwnk> whats boa noite mean?
<daftykins> what about "cd Doc *tab* " ?
<daftykins> it's not english so who cares (:
<Nairwolf> you mean to use the "*" ?
<bazhang> portugues for good evening
<gzcwnk> ah, good evening  :)
<daftykins> Nairwolf: no, i meant what i typed
<Nairwolf> yes, it works without ~
<Nairwolf> I type "cd Doc" then I press tab
<Nairwolf> but why it doesn't work with this "cd ~/Doc" then, tab ?
<daftykins> no idea
<daftykins> why does it need to? :)
<OerHeks> Nairwolf, it works, but only from an other folder like /
<OerHeks> cd /  # cd ~/Doc<tab> works
<Nairwolf> OerHeks : Sorry, I don't understand what you've said
<OerHeks> it works from your root = /
<Nairwolf> what means # cd
<Nairwolf> ah, ok
<Nairwolf> No, it doesn't work from my root /
<Nairwolf> daftykins : As "~" mean "/home/nairwolf" I would like to use it and auto-completion also
<daftykins> in what circumstance?
<daftykins> honestly i think you should just accept it
<Nairwolf> it's like the use of "~" disable auto-completion
<OerHeks> Here it works, don't know why it does not work for you
<Nairwolf> yes, I should just accept that, but, it means if I need to type a long command with ~, I won't use the autocompletion
<Nairwolf> okay, so, I've an issue....
<Nairwolf> moreover, I think it worked before on my system
<Nairwolf> oh, I've typed "bash"
<Nairwolf> and now, it works again ;)
<daftykins> so apparently your default shell isn't bash 0o
<daftykins> the above works fine here
<daftykins> i did "mkdir Test" then "cd ~T *tab*" and it worked fine
<Nairwolf> and you didn't use "/" between "~" and "T" ?
<daftykins> i did
<daftykins> because that's correct
<Nairwolf> ok
<Nairwolf> thanks
<buddhabu> Anyone know the simplest way to disable all kinds of VSync and disable all kinds of frames per second limits in the 'radeon' driver on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<daftykins> you probably can't
<buddhabu> I'm virtually completely sure it's possible, I just am not sure which method is simplest
<daftykins> doesn't look like it from my searches
<daftykins> not with the radeon driver
<buddhabu> I've read one thing that said to make a file called something like driiconf in \home
<buddhabu> Another thing I think might do it is turning off all effects and animations and eye candy but not sure how to do that properly
<buddhabu> Read something about turning off compiz completely might help
<daftykins> what are you trying to achieve in general?
<buddhabu> Well I'm trying uncap the 60 fps limit in this game "Quake Live" which I'm playing through Wine
<daftykins> ah
<buddhabu> running it with vblank_mode=0 does the trick for windowed mode but not for fullscreen mode
<buddhabu> Oh actually the file was called something.drirc
<buddhabu> Not driiconf
<gzcwnk> 60fps is twice what your eyes can see anyway...
<daftykins> that is rubbish
<gzcwnk> got a url on that?
<sunstar> total bs. i can definately percieve fps higher than 60
<daftykins> gzcwnk: not my responsibility to prove it to you i'm afraid :)
<Jordan_U> sunstar: I think you intended that for another channel.
<sunstar> yup. had no idea what channel this was
<Jordan_U> sunstar: Sorry, now I see the context. Replying to messages with that user's nick helps.
<phi0x> hey :) just wondering if anyone can help point out how I can apt-get bind 9.10.2? (currently stable)
<gzcwnk> so you cant prove you are not talking cwap(TM) then...
<phi0x> when i try apt-get install bind9, it gets 9.9.5
<gzcwnk> Ive read stuff and 60fps sems to be heaps.
<daftykins> gzcwnk: please approach channels such as this with a mature attitude in future.
<gzcwnk> and your reply was mature?
<daftykins> feel free to take that topic to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<buddhabu> http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates&count=2&background=none&pps=960
<buddhabu> there you go gzcwnk
<Jordan_U> buddhabu: What is the refresh rate of your monitor?
<gzcwnk> which kind of proves my point....
<buddhabu> It's 60, but with higher fps it still looks better than if capped at 60 for me. Also my latency to servers in the game are lower with no fps caps
<buddhabu> I know because of testing with Windows where I can make no fps caps easily
<daftykins> i'm surprised you're not using fglrx if gaming
 * gzcwnk watch bacual backup......bored
<gzcwnk> i need faster disks
<buddhabu> How much better is fglrx compared to the 'radeon' driver
<daftykins> try it.
<buddhabu> Seems like a lot of trouble if I want to stay on 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> to do what?
<buddhabu> to switch to fglrx
<daftykins> installing an entire package? :)
<sunstar> all i have is legacy hardware but in my experience it actually makes things worse (using fglrx)
<daftykins> hmm well if you are at legacy status you can't even use fglrx anymore
<Jordan_U> buddhabu: One advantage is support for OpenGL 4.0, but if you don't have any apps that require OpenGL features unavailable in radeon, then that won't matter much to you. Performance may also be better, but that gap has been growing smaller.
<daftykins> i think that'd depend on the card
<buddhabu> Oh this is with a Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<daftykins> oh that sounds too old to be supported anymore
<daftykins> so no fglrx nope
<Captonjamason> so i downloaded a file in the form of .raw that is full of data, i know that this is normally a picture file but how can i extract this file on to my thumbdrive
<denis_> hi, how to remove Wine in linux ?
<Captonjamason> sudo apt-get autoremove wine
<denis_> that is not good program for run application windows.
<Captonjamason> try that
<Captonjamason> its thye only one though
<denis_> ok i type that
<Captonjamason> *the
<denis_> on terminal
<Captonjamason> yes
<sunstar> you can open Ubuntu Software Center and uninstall it from the list of installed programs or you can go to terminal and type sudo-apt get remove wine   denis_
<SchrodingersScat> Captonjamason: so, is it not in fact a picture file?
<daftykins> Captonjamason: it's not an archive, there's no extraction with raw
<Captonjamason> well its a OS on it
<daftykins> what?
<Captonjamason> and i know that for a fact
<daftykins> where did you get this...
<OerHeks> pictures in .raw can be converted to .jpg
<OerHeks> !info ufraw
<OerHeks> or use darktable
<SchrodingersScat> Captonjamason: maybe you want dd then? if it's like a disk image, or etc.
<Captonjamason> ok
<ubottu> ufraw (source: ufraw): standalone importer for raw camera images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20-2 (vivid), package size 555 kB, installed size 2394 kB
<denis_> the application is always in my menu why ?
<Captonjamason> how do i extract it with dd then,
<daftykins> Captonjamason: tell us where you got this file
<Guest12520> Question
<Captonjamason> just can i know how to use dd to extract a file
<Captonjamason> thats all i need
<denis_> i go to restart my computer and i go back
<daftykins> no, because i don't believe that's appropriate
<Guest12520> running warty warhod and can't download ndiswrapper
<daftykins> so state where you got it so the answer can be confirmed
<OerHeks> Captonjamason, don't dd, use a tool to make a regular jpg file
<Captonjamason> its not a picture
<SchrodingersScat> Captonjamason: yeah, tbf idk if it would work not knowing anything about this, but something like dd if=/foo/bar/mysterious-file.raw of=/dev/sdx # could do it.  That's running on the assumption that this is like an iso, or drive image, or something.
<Captonjamason> and ive already found a fourm post that somebody asked with the same question and it worked when he used dd
<Captonjamason> so i just flatout want to know how to use dd
<daftykins> that is an incredibly stubborn attitude
<SchrodingersScat> Captonjamason: where sdx is your thumbdrive, make sure you get if and of correct, if for the input of dd and of for the output, otherwise it's sad days.
<Captonjamason> i dont know how to use dd to extract a file, i dont even know what dd is, all i need is a simple explanation of what command i need to run in terminal
<daftykins> and you got one
<SchrodingersScat> Captonjamason: there's also 'man dd'
<daftykins> but i will not be helping until you state what this file is and where it came from
<daftykins> (because i don't like guessing)
<OerHeks> there is no archive format in raw AFAIK
<SchrodingersScat> could run file on it, see what file has to say about this
<daftykins> doubt it's gonna know
<gzcwnk> wierd
<SchrodingersScat> probably DATA
<OerHeks> probably a picture of me
<OerHeks> oops
<daftykins> Commander Data?
<joshh20> Please help, my server running Ubuntu 15.04 keeps rebooting more than once a day: http://pastebin.com/NaAQ8b7A
<joshh20> It's some kind of crash but I dont understand whats going on
<daftykins> using 15.04 server isn't too wise as it's non-LTS
<daftykins> maybe start again with real LTS (14.04) if you haven't done much to it.
<cryptodan> joshh20: this could be why May 12 08:12:40 sys-ubuntu smartd[1274]: Device: /dev/sdb [SAT], SMART Usage Attribute: 194 Temperature_Celsius changed from 214 to 222
<gzcwnk> 105Dec C is way to hot for a disk
<gzcwnk> oh wait 194Deg C not f...
<gzcwnk> that drive is being killed
<Johnny_Linux> toast
<joshh20> Lol
<Johnny_Linux> put a fork in it
<joshh20> Wait is that really what it is?
<gzcwnk> you should be able to hold your fingers on a disk, ie 40~50 deg c
<cryptodan> check your log that you just pasted
<joshh20> Its hosted by a company in a datacenter
<daftykins> way under 40 deg C.
<gzcwnk> 194dec would melt the solder on the circuit board btw
<gzcwnk> it melts at 122 deg c
<gzcwnk> so its probably F
<cryptodan> I see that repeated at or around 0800 to 0900
<Johnny_Linux> sounds like the servo ic
<joshh20> I just ran 'smartctl -a /dev/sdb' and it outputted this under one of the lines '194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   206   206   000    Old_age   Always       -       29 (Min/Max 20/45)'
<daftykins> joshh20: and?
<joshh20> Well that looks like it's saying the temperature is only 29 degrees Celsius
<daftykins> sure does
<gzcwnk> smart should say passed or not
<gzcwnk> 29deg c is fine
<joshh20> gzcwnk It says the SMART test is passed
<joshh20> 'SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED"
<gzcwnk> k
<gzcwnk> anything on the console when its rebooting?
<joshh20> Well its headless so I'm not sure
<Idler> if you set quiet splash on booting ubuntu will ubuntu information that is quickly displayed later be available in syslog?
<daftykins> might be on boot.log
<daftykins> *in
<gzcwnk> I had a quick look in your paste nothing jumped out as an issue
<Jordan_U> Idler: Yes.
<joshh20> Should I paste kern.log and boot.log ?
<Idler> is that later deleted when ubuntu shuts down? like cleaning /tmp
<gzcwnk> well that went badly....i just put a gui on my server and now I have no terminal at all
<daftykins> it'd probably be better to use the channel as support, like it's intended - rather than a chat spot, gzcwnk
<gzcwnk> ok so how do i recover from no video?
<daftykins> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<daftykins> try modifying GRUB_GFXMODE
<gzcwnk> yep...
<joshh20> Here is my kern.log : http://mythicraids.com/docs/kern.log.txt
<joshh20> Tried to use pastebin but it said it was too big
<Idler> how many lines is this?
<anibal_> no body now rietr in spanish
<gzcwnk> any idea after I try and login I get "failed to load ubuntu"?
<daftykins> !es | anibal_ english only channel here
<ubottu> anibal_ english only channel here: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gzcwnk> load session ubuntu
<anibal_> ok
<Idler> so when you select ubuntu on grub is says failed to load ubuntu
<gzcwnk> yes...ive selected recovery now so I have a terminal
<gzcwnk> interesting how 2 identical vms can behave so difeerent;y
<`hypermist`> Interesting thing i have here, I have windows 7 on my pc. but want to dual boot ubuntu, i get into the ubuntu installation then it says it cannot detect any operating systems and wants me to format my whole drive, what do i do ?
<daftykins> must not be identical :D
<gzcwnk> I might go back to 12.04 even 14 seems somewhat unstable
<daftykins> `hypermist`: sounds like you're booting as EFI when Windows is installed as legacy
<daftykins> !efi | `hypermist` read here
<ubottu> `hypermist` read here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<`hypermist`> Okay so time to go look at my bios :X
<joshh20> I bet my RAM is bad
<gzcwnk> joshh20 then run memtest
<daftykins> `hypermist`: well that or the one time boot menu
<gzcwnk> stress it
<`hypermist`> daftykins, i need it so yea.
<`hypermist`> TO THE BIOS!
<daftykins> o0
<`hypermist`> To test if my project is windows resitant
<`hypermist`> I need to use ubuntu haha
<dmuck> wtf twinkie
<hyperbuntu> Uhm dafty.
<daftykins> what
<hyperbuntu> I uhm dont have any of the things listed in that page
<dmuck> hey guys
<daftykins> 'the things' ?
<dmuck> my computer is being stupid, i cant install wine and its pissing me off what do i do
<hyperbuntu> Like disable quick booot and all
<coax> Hi folks, I have a question. I just bought a 4k diaplay and am using i3
<Idler> if you are having a boot problem you can just completly reinstall ubuntu and overwride everything, fixes almost anything, new grub etc, fresh install, but WARNING- DELETES ALL YOUR FILES
<coax> I am trying to get my ubuntu font sizes to be readable. I have ubuntu-tweak-tool isntalled and have adjusted the font sizes
<coax> But it doesn't seem to take effect...
<daftykins> hyperbuntu: the bit you're meant to look at is boot menu options, where boot devices are listed twice - one UEFI and one not
<hyperbuntu> Oh hehe i didnt see that
<hyperbuntu> Lets hope this didnt freeze look l
<hyperbuntu> Lol *
<hyperbuntu> How long should it stay on the ubuntu loading screen?
<daftykins> from a USB flash drive?
<hyperbuntu> Yea
<daftykins> not long
<hyperbuntu> Well its not progressing haha
<daftykins> what's your graphics hardware?
<hyperbuntu> Its a laptop inbuilt gpu
<hyperbuntu> Intel graphics
<daftykins> and it's...?
<daftykins> ok
<codepython777> I've a usb 3 drive for mac, how do i turn it into a bootable ubuntu? I dont have anything else with me right now.
<hyperbuntu> Thats all i know lol
<juean> Hola
<hyperbuntu> It was faster lastnight
<hyperbuntu> But it froze when i told it to shutdown
<juean> HELLO
<hyperbuntu> O/
<daftykins> juean: ...
<coax> nobody is going to help me :(
<juean> what is ubuntu?
<daftykins> !manual | juean
<ubottu> juean: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<deadmund> juean: ubuntu is an operating system.
<codepython777> coax: what do you need?
<hyperbuntu> So does that mean its crashed dafty?
<juean> lesson plis
<daftykins> hyperbuntu: i can't see from here
<coax> codepython777: I have a high resolution display
<daftykins> hyperbuntu: experiment with USB ports
<coax> codepython777: and I am trying to get text to be at a readable size
<hyperbuntu> Kk dafty
<coax> codepython777: I've never been able to get anything under unity-control-center Displays to work
<coax> codepython777: Always get an error
<coax> codepython777: Been using xrandr
<coax> I want to scale up UI elements, that's about it
<juean> What day is today?
<codepython777> coax: perhaps do a 15.xx install? I'm guessing they took care of that problem by now?
<deadmund> coax:   Have you seen this guide / done this stuff?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/472262/adapt-ubuntu-to-a-high-dpi-resolution-screen
<juean> no i am not
<hyperbuntu> Dafty its still not detecting win 7
<daftykins> you didn't mention what you did
<hyperbuntu> I turned on uefi
<coax> deadmund: I have issues with that displays menu working
<coax> Failed to apply configuration: %s
<daftykins> hyperbuntu: no that's not a thing, you want to boot legacy
<coax> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files
<deadmund> coax: Then I'm afraid I'm not any more help! :(
<coax> That's what I get ...
<hyperbuntu> It was already legacy before hand dafty and it still didnt detect
<daftykins> hyperbuntu: ok boot either way then open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<hyperbuntu> Okay
<deadmund> coax: some guy fixed that by removing all of his ~/.* files.  Is that unacceptable for you?   http://askubuntu.com/questions/301373/display-settings-fail-to-apply-on-13-04-with-gnome-3-6-3-8
<hyperbuntu> Lol dafty i use legacy and my trackpad stops
<codepython777> is there an iso somewhere that i can burn on an external hard drive for mac - and boot from it?
<daftykins> codepython777: not mac but a standard 64-bit desktop ISO would work
<daftykins> dd it onto the drive
<codepython777> daftykins: my external drive is 256GB. Can i expand to fit?
<daftykins> codepython777: you would have to boot from other media to install to that
<codepython777> daftykins: dont have other media is the problem
<daftykins> treat yourself to a flash drive from your local supermarket
<preyalone> Anyone know of a similar feature to policyc.d in Debian, for preventing services from auto starting upon installation?
<hyperbuntu> http://imgur.com/YIa6U9b dafty
<hyperbuntu> Its stuck there
<rik_ferreira> hello, does anyone knows a free vpn software for ubuntu?
<daftykins> hyperbuntu: hmm, beginning to think your media / machine is a bit suspect
<daftykins> hyperbuntu: md5 your download of ubuntu to check it then remake the flash drive from scratch
<hyperbuntu> It was downloaded lastnight haha
<daftykins> so?
<hyperbuntu> Goimg to remake usb
<daftykins> hyperbuntu: use universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com
<jay_> hi everyone
<jay_> I got a little puzzle here
<deadmund> jay_: what?
<daftykins> !details | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jay_> i have a seagate hard drive, it was external i put it on an ubuntu system Im trying to copy the data off as the enclosure is dead
<daftykins> ok...
<daftykins> jay_: so where's the problem?
<jay_> i mounted the drive using the ext2 pacakge
<jay_> package
<jay_> but when i do ls /mnt/seagate it just sits there
<daftykins> 'package' ?
<jay_> also cannot see /seagate in the file manager under mnt, but if i view /mnt properties it shows seagate
<jay_> ext2 install
<jay_> sorry fuseext2
<daftykins> ext2 is supported by default, nothing needs installing
<jay_> the package is fuseext2_0.4-1.1_i386.deb
<daftykins> jay_: "mount | pastebinit"
<jay_> daftykins I am a bit confused
<daftykins> ok well take it one step at a time and run my above command
<jay_> ok
<jay_> is this what you wanted
<jay_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11105692/
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> jay_: also "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<jay_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11105714/
<daftykins> jay_: so it's this 4TB one?
<jay_> yes correct
<jay_> 3.6 tb is data i need back
<daftykins> jay_: you've been trying to mount the external's OS partitions not the data one
<jay_> DOH sorry <newb sorta
<jay_> whats the next steps
<daftykins> jay_: so run "sudo mkdir /mnt/disk" then "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/mapper/vg1-lv1 /mnt/disk" then "ls /mnt/disk/"
<daftykins> see if it shows your data
<jay_> im getting a wrong fs error
<jay_> on the second step
<daftykins> oh?
<daftykins> try skipping the "-t ext4" bit
<jay_> yeah it says bad superblock then it gives the drive
<jay_> ok
<daftykins> might need someone with LVM skills at this point
<jay_> yeah same error
<hyperbuntu> What is better lubuntu kubuntu or normal ubuntu?
<daftykins> hmm well it could be a corrupted volume, but best someone who knows LVM suggests something
<daftykins> jay_: although how did it die?
<jay_> the nic card fried in the enclosure
<jay_> the drive itself is fine
<rendero> i can only enter ubuntu from rescatux and then i can see the grub menu and i have to enter in recovery mode, the error is modeprobe error unknown filesystem
<daftykins> jay_: ah.
<jay_> they sent me a new drive, i thought about cracking it open and putting old drive in, but i have no idea what that might do
<daftykins> bad idea
<jay_> why do you say that
<daftykins> i think that drive took some of the damage
<daftykins> many reasons
<daftykins> warranty, this disk is obviously a bit funky
<daftykins> '/win 13
<daftykins> oops
<jay_> ok well no offense but the linux recovery route has been a dead end for days
<jay_> many people start to help then drift off
<jay_> i could care less about the warranty, tehy gave me permission to crack open the drive (seagate) i just want my files back
<hyperbuntu> Dafty out of 3 what one is nicest, lubuntu kubuntu or straight Ubuntu?
<daftykins> jay_: well it looks to me like that drives file system has been corrupted
<Gibarian> Depends on your machine
<daftykins> jay_: it's only been a dead end since you're new to it clearly
<hyperbuntu> What has the nicest feel gibarian
<jay_> daftykins ok , so i have tried everyones "cure" and none have worked
<daftykins> i haven't supplied one.
<jay_> i tried xubuntu and something called r-linux DEAD END, i tried a software called parted, DEAD END,
<jay_> i could go on and on
<daftykins> jay_: dmesg | pastebinit
<jay_> ive written in forums, performed steps,
<daftykins> ah so you want this to require no effort?
<daftykins> hyperbuntu: lubuntu is for old low spec machines really
<daftykins> it's personal preference for the other two
<jay_> no i do not mind effort im a network admin for windows, so im ok with effort, i just hate dead ends
<jay_> ill go to the ends of the earth to get that data back
<jay_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11105873/
<Ben64> jay_: is the actual drive good
<jay_> yes
<daftykins> alright but just bear in mind your tone isn't hugely bearable right now
<jay_> the NIC card blew in the enclosure
<jay_> im frustrated
<jay_> seagate sent me a brand new 4tb central its an exact copy
<daftykins> hrmm - EXT4-fs (dm-0): bad block size 65536
<jay_> i have a few days to send the cannibalized drive back before they bill me an asset fee for the new drive
<Gibarian> hyperubuntu I like Lubuntu, and Xubuntu
<Gibarian> and LXLE
<Ben64> jay_: trying to recover /dev/sdb8 ???
<Gibarian> those three are nice
<jay_> correct ben64
<daftykins> Ben64: yeah you any good with mounting LVM?
<jay_> thats where i think the data lives
<daftykins> i don't have a clue with LVM.
<Gibarian> although Dropbox is making my ocd life miserable
<Ben64> daftykins: oh is it lvm
<hyperbuntu> Im just trying to find a sweet spot to start deving gibarian haha
<Gibarian> in LXDE
<Ben64> yeah it is :(
<jay_> seagate apprently set the drive up like a raid-1
<Ben64> daftykins: i don't use fancy stuff like lvm or encryption, for this exact reason
<jay_> several of the "drives" show the drives software, the large chunk holds the share data
<Gibarian> The sweet spot, hard to find
<jay_> i was told to mount it and remove the data
<daftykins> found a forum post on this exact drive
<jay_> probably my post lol
<jay_> daftykins link?
<daftykins> are you samosater?
<jay_> no im jaysodyssey
<daftykins> sudo fuseext2 -o ro -o sync_read /dev/mapper/vg1-lv1 /mnt/disk
<jay_> ive seen numerous posts but they all end suddenly
<daftykins> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2199589&page=3
<daftykins> post 23
<jay_> daftykins i got a bunch of fuse-umfuse lines
<daftykins> pastebin.
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<god_phantom> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<god_phantom> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jay_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11105984/
<daftykins> jay_: ls -al /mnt/disk/
<daftykins> jay_: and also "ls -al /mnt/disk/Public/" ?
<daftykins> should see your data
<jay_> yeah i can see it all!
<daftykins> ok so your next task is to mount the new drive over the network so you can back it up, correct?
<jay_> yeah if i do not crack the new drive i can sell it on beay
<jay_> :)
<jay_> ebay
<jay_> i dont want the damn thing lol
<daftykins> so what do you want to do now? as i guessed above, or?
<jay_> so my guess is i unbox the new drive, plug it in to the linux box and then away we go?
<daftykins> if i owned that drive i'd want rid of those awkward partitions
<jay_> can i see my data in a folder structure on this box
<jay_> Im not keeping it daftykins
<daftykins> pretty sure you should have just done so with my lass command
<daftykins> *last
<jay_> im backing it up then sending the old drive back to seagate then selling the new one
<jay_> no i mean in an explorer window
<jay_> sorry nautilus
<daftykins> why must it be graphical?
<jay_> lol sorry im a winblows guy
<jay_> i guessi can drill down
<daftykins> so am i but i still prefer CLI
<jay_> but i would like to be able to open a few files
<daftykins> i don't understand where your data is gonna live once you get rid of both :P
<jay_> on a lacey vault
<daftykins> ok "ls -al /mnt/ | pastebinit"
<daftykins> i'll be back in 5, i gotta do a couple of house chores
<jay_> cool ill be here
<jay_> thanks for the help btw some headway finally
<daftykins> jay_: can you run the above?
<kruug> is there a version that doesn't install with a GUI?
<kruug> is that still the server edition?
<jay_> i executed the command, it has nto returned any output
<Galih> hello
<Galih> Login
<daftykins> jay_: hrmm it really should have. that's "ls -al /mnt/" (lower case L)
<melissa_> Hi there everyone
<Bashing-om> !minimal | kru
<ubottu> kru: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Bashing-om> kruug: ^^
<kruug> Bashing-om: Is that still LiveCD-able?
<melissa_> Well I have learned a little more about xubuntu and I am  really enjoying it.
<Bashing-om> kruug: No live mode with that .iso .
<daftykins> melissa_: ok, got a support question? that's what this channel is for
<jay_> yeah i did it the way you put it in, it hangs
<kruug> Is there a LiveCD that doesn't have the GUI?
<melissa_> I am still of course new to linux to begin with but I am enjoying it.
<kruug> melissa_: welcome :)  It's a great time :)
<Bashing-om> kruug: I think the two are mutaully exclusive .
<melissa_> thanks for the reminder daftykins just mentioning it is all
<daftykins> jay_: hrmm ok well install gksu/gksudo then click the dash top left and run "gksudo nautilus" to be able to browse to /mnt/disk/Public and try some files i guess
<daftykins> melissa_: ok, well chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<kruug> Bashing-om: alright, thanks.  Is there a lighter version of Ubuntu for LiveCD's?  I have a 4GB USB, and I tried the regular/Unity version, and updating it took up the majority of the USB drive.
<daftykins> kruug: you don't run from the flash drive permanently :)
<melissa_> Is there a good program for playing dvd's?
<daftykins> you just install from it
<daftykins> melissa_: vlc
<jay_> daftykins i cannot find gksudo
<Bashing-om> kruug: lubuntu is the lightest live install that I am aware of .
<daftykins> might be gksu
<kruug> daftykins: I'm wanting to.
<kruug> Bashing-om: thanks, I'll give that a shot :)
<daftykins> kruug: to which?
<rik_ferreira> hello, does anyone knows any free vpn software for ubuntu?
<jay_> nmv im installing gksu now
<melissa_> I found xubuntu fairly easy to install
<kruug> daftykins: run from the USB long-term
<daftykins> kruug: bad move
<kruug> I don't want to run a HDD/SSD, I just want access to the processor and GPU
<kruug> and RAM
<kruug> for altcoin mining
<daftykins> ugh
<kruug> daftykins: :)
<melissa_> all my hardware was supported with xubuntu no editing needed
<est31> kruug, there are lighter linux versions
<Bashing-om> kruug: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu .
<jay_> daftykins it is isntalled but i cannot locate it
<est31> kruug, try LFS, it has many options
<kruug> est31: do they run off USB?
<est31> yes that too
<est31> kruug, easiest is network based boot
<daftykins> bear in mind est31 doesn't understand the situation since those suggestions don't help
<est31> netbios
<kruug> est31: LFS is too involved for my needs now, and netboot won't work
<jay_> ok i got it to pop up the run command
<est31> there are other options on the spectrum too kruug
<daftykins> jay_: yep so 'gksu nautilus' should open a GUI file browser that can navigate to and allow opening of the files on that disk for testing
<sunstar> if gksu is installed
<daftykins> sunstar: see above where we did that part
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<est31> in theory kruug you can properly install ubuntu onto an usb stick too
<jay_> i popped the file manager but i cannot see a drive with my data in it
<melissa_> The only thing I can't do is use magic jack as I have the usb version and I have a Sprint Aircard no router but oh well
<jay_> not like i can see in the shell
<est31> just google for "rescue linux" kruug
<est31> most of them can be installed onto an usb drive
<est31> and on most of them you have root
<daftykins> jay_: you have to browse to the path /mnt - this isn't Windows :) you don't get graphical entries for each drive
<kruug> Ok, currently the way I know is to use Universal USB Installer to "install" Ubuntu onto the USB
<kruug> but that goes for the "LiveUSB" approach
<daftykins> that's not install
<daftykins> indeed
<est31> you need two sticks
<daftykins> you'd have to either throw it on USB with persistence, or have a second flash drive to install from one to the other :D
<est31> the first one is the "live usb" one
<est31> which you install using that universal installer
<est31> the second one is used as "HDD" in the installation dialog when you boot using the first stick
<est31> it also works with just one stick
<est31> when you start with qemu for example
<kruug> ah, that's a good point
<melissa_> I found the easiest way to install was to burn the ISO to dvd and change the setting in the bios for the system to see it
<kruug> melissa_: my DVD drive on this laptop is eSATA external, and I left it at the office :/
<est31> you give qemu-system-i386 -hda path-to-iso.iso -hdb /dev/sd-something
<est31> that should work I think
<melissa_> krug that could cause problems :)
<est31> perhaps replace -hda with -cdrom
<kruug> Hmmm...I wonder if I could plug this stick into my ESXi server and pass-through to Debian to install from there
 * daftykins shakes his head
<daftykins> jay_: found it yet?
<melissa_> I am not an expert or anywhere past a linux beginner so :)
<est31> daftykins ?
<daftykins> hi
<melissa_> Right now I am learning linux with fun.
<kruug> melissa_: Linux is fun, and totally worth it!
<melissa_> krug as I think I mentioned before every time was running windows I wanted to be like Ernest T and break a few :)
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<jay_> daftykins i am trying to but whenever i get near that drive it freezes
<daftykins> mmm sounds a bit sickly
<jay_> ii know that why i want my data off it
<jay_> i did sudo ls /mnt and it sits there
<daftykins> jay_: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<jay_> daftykins are you going to be here for an hour or so?
<daftykins> nope
<daftykins> waiting for this baseball game to end then i'm gone
<jay_> ok so hang on then
<melissa_> Years ago I used linux just briefly but I see linux has really advanced.
<daftykins> melissa_: still not a chat channel. you can chat aaaaall you like in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<jay_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11106345/
<daftykins> hmm good old seagate and their confusing SMART data
<jay_> sorry daftykins not trying to be difficult
<jay_> i wonder if there is a command i cna execute to jsut dump that entire partition to the new drive
<daftykins> is this a live session you're using?
<jay_> we can see it so thats a start
<jay_> no i installed ubuntu
<jay_> i didnt waste time with livecds
<daftykins> well, are you planning on cracking the other one open to plug the second 4TB disk in internally?
<jay_> not if we can get this one to show up
<phi0x> anyone know how long it may take for a ubuntu package to get updated? I'm waiting for bind 9.10.2 to be released.
<jay_> ill just hook the external up via IP
<jay_> and send it all over using samba i think
<jay_> that should work
<phi0x> i've posted on launchpad a request for update but have not seen anyone comment in the past few hours since i posted it.
<daftykins> jay_: ok well i think you should reboot this machine and remount the drive, given the other failed attempts so far
<daftykins> get the other drive setup and running on the network
<jay_> ok ill brb
<jay_> its still in its box
<jay_> im nowhere near that point
<Nrk9t1x> http://xozen.blogspot.pt/2015/05/meet-lakka-linux-os-that-turns-any-pc.html
<jay_> last time iwaso n linux wasb ack when debian and suse first came out
<jay_> ill reboot to start brb
<daftykins> Nrk9t1x: off topic no thanks
<OerHeks> Nrk9t1x, please dont spam, thanks
<Nrk9t1x> its not spam, its an information
<OerHeks> Nrk9t1x, yes you spam
<Nrk9t1x> some will like it to know about, others will not
<Nrk9t1x> that's life
<OerHeks> it is the only reason why you come here. please leave
<drewbious> If I'm adding a user, how do I set it so that they only have access to their own /home/username folder?
<cothan> don't add him as admin
<drewbious> cothan: I am just adding the user as a regular user with adduser.
<jay_> daftykins
<OerHeks> useradd -m USERNAME
<jay_> i am back with a fresh boot
<drewbious> OerHeks: Is that for me? :p
<OerHeks> see man adduser
<drewbious> ok
<drewbious> thanks
<OerHeks> drewbious, yes
<daftykins> jay_: cool, so repeat the mount command from earlier and confirm you see the drive contents again
<cothan> i have problem with my graphic after update kernal
<daftykins> what kind?
<cothan> my screen is randomly freeze
<daftykins> which card?
<cothan> and has vertical green line
<cothan> AMD/ATI 6470
<daftykins> which driver?
<cothan> x.org driver
<daftykins> give it a reinstall, i am more expecting 'fglrx' or 'radeon' though
<cothan> i installed fglrx before. try to uninstall it as well.
<erste> Hi, does the Backup from Ubuntu 14.04 backs up everything?, Like, can it take a "snapshot" of my current Ubuntu? .. I want to make some changes to it, which I'm unsure of it will work or not.. so in case it goes wrong, I would like to restore it back to how it was now.. anyone?
<jay_> daftykins all data is visible
<daftykins> ok got the new drive fired up yet?
<jay_> no lol im not that fast stand by
<jay_> like i said its been a long time for linux and me
<daftykins> chop chop!
<jay_> brb
<Munt> hello gentlemen, i’ve been spending the day setting up a virtual host on a ubuntu desktop machine.     it’s all going well except it will not run php code.   it displays static pages ok … but php doesnt execute.   any ideas what i’m over looking ?
<daftykins> an apache virtual host?
<daftykins> so a website
<cothan> have you start php server like apache ? @munt
<Munt> apache2 is alive and well … and directing web users where they need to go
<est31> doesn't apache do that autmatically cothan?
<est31> (when its instructed to)
<Munt> php5 module is loaded and running
<daftykins> Munt: so libapache2-mod-php5 is on ok? sounds like you need to do that site config that tells apache to execute the PHP
<Munt> php_admin_flag engine on ?
<daftykins> no idea.
<jay_> new drive is plugggedi n and initializing daftykins
<daftykins> winner
<jay_> its booted but i have to try to find it now
<jay_> lol
<daftykins> install nmap
<daftykins> sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.1-254
<daftykins> if that's your home subnet
<wafflejock> Munt, I did a video walk through here https://youtu.be/zQNbsCTFrAA?t=17m42s
<Munt> thanks wafflejock i’ll look atthat now
<wafflejock> Munt, can check the steps there, small change is in apache 2.4 vs 2.2 I was using /var/www is now /var/www/html for apache 2.4+
<jay_> ok doing
<Munt> mines at var/www
<Munt> after lamp-server^ install
<daftykins> Munt: which ubuntu server?
<Munt> Desktop 15
<daftykins> o0
<Munt> i have the same issue on debian
<jay_> ok it says it scanned 12 hosts
<jay_> searching
<daftykins> jay_: should show all their IPs too so then try and hit those with a web browser assuming that thing has a web admin
<jay_> it does
<jay_> im on it
<uncle_ben>  does anybody here use fsarchiver on a regular basis?
<wafflejock> Munt run, sudo a2enmod php5
<jay_> found the printer lol
<Munt> wafflejock: done too … its loaded
<wafflejock> Munt, if that works the module should be enabled
<wafflejock> Munt, k then make a test.php with <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<wafflejock> Munt, restart apache as well just for good measure
<wafflejock> Munt, sudo service apache2 restart
<jay_> it was the 12th ip
<Munt> mmm ok … that works, but my php file doesn’t i’ll have to look into that.    thanks for helping me wafflejock
<jay_> setting it up now
<wafflejock> Munt, yup np
<hyperbuntu> Dafty
<Munt> wafflejock: my php files permmissions were all screwed up >,<
<hyperbuntu> daftykins
<daftykins> hyperbuntu: type a question along with a highlight next time
<daftykins> otherwise you're just getting my attention so i can have my time wasted :)
<wafflejock> Munt, ah yeah permissions gotchas happen a lot with web server setups
<hyperbuntu> http://imgur.com/2lMkd54 with a fresh ubuntu iso i downloaded daftykins
<Munt> wafflejock: my php says “Please verify proper write permissions to continue. If this persists, contact your web hosting provider and tell them that is_writable("/home/munt/Webs/bigshop/") returns FALSE in PHP.”
<daftykins> hyperbuntu: and the command i asked to run? :)
<jay_> making the ip static daftykins
<jay_> its initialized
<hyperbuntu> Can you paste again please dafty
<daftykins> nevermind i don't have time to help anyway.
<jay_> daftykins the drive is ready
<wafflejock> Munt, yeah so whatever you're trying to run there needs the process running the php processing to have write access to the folder it specifies there
<daftykins> someone else might be free, hyperbuntu
<cothan> what is your best hexditor, i use bless, but it don't let me save the same file when editing. then i use ghex, but can't copy and paste data to it.
<cothan> can you suggest me a few app?
<wafflejock> Munt, typically apache2 process and the modules will be run as www-data
<daftykins> jay_: alright so does it require a user+pass to mount via samba (e.g. map network drive on Windows) or does guest access work?
<wafflejock> Munt, so chown www-data:www-data /home/munt/Webs/bigshop/ or whatver the path is should work
<jay_> when i mount it in windows we use user pass
<jay_> like mapping ad rive
<wafflejock> Munt, typically I keep my stuff as some sub-folder of /var/www though so not sure if you'll hit other issues or not
<Munt> wafflejock: is it a setting in the Virtualhosts conf ?        the folder is symblinked to my www folder from home
<daftykins> jay_: was it just admin:something or did you just now have to set up a user?
<jay_> i setup the user
<daftykins> ok
<Munt> let me try that command thank you
<jay_> i vguely remember samba shares
<jay_> its been awhile
<jay_> back then getting linux to talk to anything but itslef was a chore
<daftykins> jay_: in a terminal on the ubuntu machine, try "sudo mkdir /mnt/nas" then "sudo mount -t cifs //IP address/sharename /mnt/nas -o username=blah,password=blah"
<wafflejock> Munt, yeah you'll want -r in there too for recursive, can check man chown for details, basically changes the ownership user:group for a folder/files
<wafflejock> !permissions | Munt
<ubottu> Munt: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Munt> thanks man
<wafflejock> np
<jay_> daftykins: like this
<jay_> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.16/Public /mnt/nas -o username=Jay ,password=Toshib@2020
<daftykins> yeah
<jay_> it spits out mnt help
<est31> ouch
<daftykins> hrmm wonder if i'm forgetting something
<Encapsulation> why is ubuntu so bloated
<Encapsulation> and what can be done
<jay_> never mind i missed a space
<jay_> ok its executed
<jay_> ls /mnt/nas
<jay_> grr ooops
<jay_> ok i created a folder called olddrive
<jay_> on the nas
<daftykins> Encapsulation: so installing an OS that's <5GB in 2015 is bloated huh?
<jay_> LMAO
<daftykins> people today.
<hurizz> LoL
<jay_> he obviously has not looked at windows8 lol
<jay_> I do agree though ubuntu hesitates when launching apps, xubuntu didnt do that
<daftykins> jay_: "sudo rsync -arv --progress /mnt/disk /mnt/nas/olddrive" should work
<vonsyd0w> daftykins, my server installs are 706MB ;)
<daftykins> yes where the key word is 'server'
<daftykins> also i doubt that's serving much
<jay_> transfer has started
<jay_> im guessing this willtake a little while
<daftykins> should start going through all the files and folders?
<jay_> it is yes
<daftykins> and show copy progress
<Munt> needed to add my user to the wwwdata group with a *
<vonsyd0w> they're load balancers, dont need much of an install
<daftykins> with no mention of errors with any luck
<vonsyd0w> and they serve a lot
<jay_> yes each file is displaying with a percent and timer
<daftykins> \o/
<jay_> no errors and the new drive is chugging away
<daftykins> yep so depending on how much data you have, come back in x hours ;)
<jay_> thanks so much daftykins
<jay_> seriously
<jay_> i really do miss linux
<daftykins> no problemo, to be honest it was all down to that post already existing
<daftykins> i'd have never thought about using some weird fuse ext2 mount for a drive claiming to be ext4
<jay_> i just bought an ultrabook with win8 on it and its a 1.9 pounder,  want to run it strictly on linux but i would be lost
<jay_> i need to run graphics design, a blog, a video editing suite, and email
<jay_> but i knwo thats antoher forum
<daftykins> on a laptop? :S
<jay_> yeah im a travel blogger daftykins
<jay_> i live on the road
<daftykins> oh wow
<daftykins> fun life!
<jay_> daftykins to see who you just helped go to jaysodyssey.com if your inclined
<daftykins> ok :)
<jay_> follow me on twitter and we can talk
<jay_> not advertisingbtw
<jay_> just information
<jay_> going to eat some all you can eat chili and scream daftykins name to the stars
<jay_> ill ahng here should something go wrong but i think its good
<jay_> it will be quite some time before this finishes
<daftykins> those poor stars... ;)
<jay_> so daftykins this xfer is ldap right
<jay_> over ethernet
<daftykins> newp samba
<jay_> so its going to be limited by i think 100 MPps
<jay_> wait or maybe a gig
<jay_> grr whatever its happening thats all that matters
<daftykins> depends what your network speed is, mmm
<jay_> gig a bit
<daftykins> but you'd unlikely see >50MB/sec on a single disk transfer
<jay_> ok i thought as much we would be limited by disk speed
<TheEternalAbyss> http://pastebin.com/Wtiu4r76 <-- can someone look into this for me? How can I fix this issue?
<daftykins> TheEternalAbyss: find a Plex channel and ask them for help
<TheEternalAbyss> i have
<TheEternalAbyss> i thought i'd ask here as well since.. you know.. i'm running ubuntu and it's a linux permissions thing
<daftykins> mmhmm
<daftykins> i was expecting your pastebin to actually show the file system permissions
<TheEternalAbyss> I can give some info about that
<TheEternalAbyss> essentially main user is theeternalabyss 775, group and other: theeternalabyss has read access
<TheEternalAbyss> the plex user id is "plex"
<TheEternalAbyss> i added plex id to the group theeternalabyss, but the plex server says permission denied essentially cause it won't read the file
<rigobert_> i added yesterday a problem with ubuntu and windows 8. Bing
<rigobert_> has any one a solution?
<daftykins> added it where?
<TheEternalAbyss> through terminal
<daftykins> that wasn't to you
<TheEternalAbyss> oh..
<rigobert_> i dont now where i can find my qestion
<xangua> rigobert_: this is not an ask, leave, come back later thing
<Munt> i alsomost have my server configured … i think.       i can get php to run, but it doesnt look right.     https://www.dropbox.com/s/wx3xsw5xmz5ylje/Screenshot%202015-05-13%2005.35.52.png?dl=0      the top “import buddy”  is how it looks on my server.      the bottom is how it /should/ look
<Munt> any ideas what might cause that sort of behaviour ?
<Munt> the images are encoded in the importbuddy.php file
<daftykins> i see evidence of webmin
<daftykins> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Munt> daftykins: yes its got webmin installed … >,<
<daftykins> are you just dumping and restoring a MySQL database?
<Munt> more or less
<daftykins> i don't see the need for all these products and junk
<daftykins> i did mine recently to migrate to trusty server, using mysqldump
<Munt> I’m concerned that this php file is not running correctly at all
<Munt> daftykins: i am quite ignornat to how to use linux
<Munt> im only doing what i read online
<daftykins> i was learning too
<diuneigh> can someone help me? I cannot get the trash to permanently delete... I tried rm -rf in terminal and it doesn't work.
<daftykins> i don't know what's up there but maybe apache logs will help
<diuneigh> any ideas to help?
<teeray76> any one else new to #linux and #ubuntu ?
<TheEternalAbyss> not particularly new, but far from expert here
<TheEternalAbyss> and not super active on the channels
<teeray76> I have had my new laptop for about 2 weeks.  I have never used linux nor ubuntu before
<crankharder> I have this: "jsharpe ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" in my sudoers file (saved w/o syntax errors) and yet that user still is prompted for a password every time they sudo. any ideas why?
<diuneigh> can anyone help with my issue? trying to permanently delete my trash... not working interminal.
<wafflejock> diuneigh, did you sudo rm -rf
<diuneigh> yes... but it doesn't work.
<diuneigh> when I use nautilus it takes "forever" to prepare... apparently there are 33K + files in the trash but I can't see them in terminal or nautilus. any thoughts?
<wafflejock> diuneigh, cd ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<wafflejock> diuneigh, rm -rf *
<wafflejock> should do it
<diuneigh> I'll try it...
<diuneigh> I did it and it doesn't show a prompt.. it just goes to a "blank" line. does that make sense?
<diuneigh> after I put in the code..
<wafflejock> it should show a prompt
<wafflejock> it shouldn't have any output but should go back to the prompt
<wafflejock> open another terminal and try to ls -al ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<diuneigh> it didn't go back to the prompt.... just showing a blinking cursor..
<wafflejock> diuneigh, run the ls -al a couple of times see if the file count is going down
<wafflejock> diuneigh, if not verify the files are owned by your user in the output from ls -al
<swiftynb> Todays ubuntu poll, What software do you like to use to do analysis on network traffic to your server?
<diuneigh> wow.. 517664 files....
<wafflejock> heh
<wafflejock> had a little spring cleaning?
<diuneigh> I guess..
<diuneigh> files count is not decreasing... stays the same..
<wafflejock> diuneigh, does it look like they're owned by your user?
<diuneigh> yes..
<diuneigh> all except for one dir... it is root..
<wafflejock> diuneigh, well can try throwing a sudo before the rm -rf to be sure it can delete that dir as well, everything in there should be owned by you from what I saw of my own
<wafflejock> figured it would just bail on that folder though
<TheEternalAbyss> well i'm still stumped
<diuneigh> still no luck... using sudo.. it just goes to a blinking cursor on the next line..
<diuneigh> i can't see any of the files though in terminal or nautilus...
<wafflejock> diuneigh, you mean ls -al is reporting 0 files now?
<maziar> when i use last i see : "reboot   system boot  3.2.0-4-amd64    Sun May 10 19:24 - 00:06 (2+04:41)  " in result , why my system is rebooted ?
<diuneigh> nope.. still at 517644 files.... I know that my inodes is at 100%..
<diuneigh> 517664 files... didn't budge.
<mark_chang_1492> 15.04 64bit boot with live usb and select without install(test mode), after reboot, all the settings are dispear? is it normal? I try 32 bit version with same way, and all the changes can be saved. Any one has suggestion?
<wafflejock> diuneigh, do you have the option to boot from live media mount the drive and try to delete that way?
<wafflejock> diuneigh, if you haven't tried rebooting and giving it another try would do that first, then try a live media if possible
<diuneigh> I've rebooted multiple times and even tried the "safe mode" to repair and clean up space... it would alwyas hang..
<diuneigh> what isthe live media mount?
<rajumoh> who do we determine which application xdg-open would open given a mimetype ?
<rajumoh> *how
<wafflejock> diuneigh, just mean using a boot CD (install CD) going into the "try out linux" mode then mount the drive to some folder just open it if it's shown and do it from there so it isn't using anything in your main system when you're deleting the files
<diuneigh> ah... ok... I'll try that..
<diuneigh> thanks..
<admin3> i am tring to add j2ee in my eclipse what should i write in type filter text?
<wafflejock> diuneigh, yeah np good luck, have had the out of disk space problem before with a runaway log file and couldn't install anything to find the offending file, but not sure exactly about what's stopping your system from deleting those files
<admin3> can any one help me?
<wafflejock> admin3, try #java or #eclipse or ##programming
<fotografisto> what is a good dvd shrink alternative on gnu/linux?
<admin3> tnx
<wafflejock> !info handbrake | fotografisto
<ubottu> fotografisto: handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK+ GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+svn6422+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 5357 kB, installed size 10018 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; powerpc)
<wafflejock> think that might be similar
<TheEternalAbyss> so would anyone have any ideas on my permissions issue #plex is not providing any help
<wafflejock> TheEternalAbyss, what's the problem?
<TheEternalAbyss> i installed plex on a fresh ubuntu 15 install. and it won't read my FAT32 formatted HDs where all my media is
<TheEternalAbyss> i added plex to authorized group that should have access to those files in permissions yet still nothing
<wafflejock> you show the ls -al of the folders and files you're trying to share?
<ubunturos> !rabbitmq
<TheEternalAbyss>  i can pastebin that.. one moment I have to go on the computer and execute the sommand. give me a few minutes
<ubunturos> !mailman
<wafflejock> ubunturos, you can PM ubottu with /msg ubottu !something to see if it knows
<wafflejock> ubunturos, !info packagename works too so long as it can apt-cache search for the package I think
<ubunturos> wafflejock: Thanks for the information.
<wafflejock> ubunturos, yup np
<diuneigh> wafflejock:  I'm using a live cd.. can you still help me?
<wafflejock> diuneigh, yeah, pop open a terminal and run lsblk
<wafflejock> diuneigh, that should show you all your "block devices" so your HDD
<wafflejock> and should show if it's mounted somewhere where that is
<Voyage>  MTA postfix/send mail is installed. Now how to send the email with a text, subject, to: email?
<diuneigh> not sure what I am looking at.. but I believe the drive is already mounted..
<TheEternalAbyss> wafflejock: paste.linuxassist.net/view/e394faa7
<wafflejock> diuneigh, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<TheEternalAbyss> now the kicker is this... I can access the files and such just fine through ubuntu's GUI, but plex asks me to add folders through the web console they have (just a browse to and click window) and it keeps failing
<wafflejock> diuneigh, then, lsblk | pastebinit
<wafflejock> diuneigh, and throw the URL here so I can take a quick look
<wafflejock> will just show your drive sizes and stuff nothing personal in there
<diuneigh> wafflejock: done
<wafflejock> diuneigh, need the pastebin URL it gave you
<wafflejock> TheEternalAbyss, k so plex is running as "plex" ?
<diuneigh> wafflejock: done
<wafflejock> TheEternalAbyss, you confirm this with ps aux | grep plex
<TheEternalAbyss> yes, that is the user id wafflejock, let me run that
<wafflejock> TheEternalAbyss, it should show the process and the user info for the process... oh actually needs sudo I think for the ps aux maybe to list users
<TheEternalAbyss> didn't ask for sudo
<diuneigh> wafflejock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11107849/
<TheEternalAbyss> yes i see plex there
<wafflejock> TheEternalAbyss, assuming it's "plex" you can do , "groups plex" to get the groups plex is in, and see if plex is in the theeternalabyss group
<diuneigh> wafflejock:  it's sdc6
<TheEternalAbyss> it's in plex theeternalabyss
<wafflejock> diuneigh, yeah k so it's mounted already just cd /media/ubuntu/f5248fb9-f970-40a2-a606-264ea8d74
<wafflejock> TheEternalAbyss, so you see theeternalabyss when you do groups plex?
<cipher__> I have 7GB of freespace (unallocated) and yet I can't extend sda1. sda2 and 5 (extended and swap) are both locked. V
<TheEternalAbyss> yes i do
<wafflejock> TheEternalAbyss, okay maybe can try just setting the permissions across that whole folder and sub-folders if it's all just media in there anyhow
<TheEternalAbyss> yea I tried that as root changnign it all to 775
<TheEternalAbyss> i got no errors yet permissions are as you see them
<TheEternalAbyss> changing*
<diuneigh> wafflejock:  permission denied...
<wafflejock> TheEternalAbyss, can sudo chown theeternalabyss:theeternalabyss -R /media/theeternalabyss/SEAGATEM && sudo chmod ug+r -R /media/theeternalabyss/SEAGATEM
<TheEternalAbyss> ok i'll try it on moment
<cipher__> I'm completely out of hdd space
<wafflejock> diuneigh, try sudo -s
<cipher__> Can I move locked paritions?
<cipher__> partitions*
<wafflejock> diuneigh, should drop you in a root terminal, not sure if it will prompt for a password but try just hitting enter
<diuneigh> yes.. in root now... but not seeing the dirs...
<diuneigh> wafflejock: see line above
<wafflejock> diuneigh, if you cd /media and ls -al you see anything in there?
<wafflejock> seems strange
<diuneigh> yes.. I can go all the way to the mounted drive but in the mounted drive I cannot find .local
<wafflejock> diuneigh, should be in /home/username/.local
<diuneigh> yes.. I can go all the way to the mounted drive but in the mounted drive I cannot find .local
<wafflejock> I mean within that /media/ubuntu/whatever/home/username/.local
<TheEternalAbyss> it's processing the command (there are lots of files..)
<wafflejock> if not that might be the wrong partition cause one of them has to have the /home/username/.local file in it
<diuneigh> wafflejock:  Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop  README.txt
<diuneigh> that's all I see.. no other dirs..
<wafflejock> hmm k well cat README.txt
<wafflejock> figured since it had a mount point there we didn't need to do anything else
<TheEternalAbyss> ok it completed
<wafflejock> TheEternalAbyss, cross fingers and use your best hoping mechanisms
<TheEternalAbyss> ls -al doesn't seem to show any difference..
<wafflejock> I need water... and sleep soon
<diuneigh> wafflejock: oh.. I forgot that I encrypted the drive...
<wafflejock> TheEternalAbyss, yeah it looked okay from the base directory perspective to me but figured a recursive call on everything in the media can't hurt
<wafflejock> diuneigh, ah okay
<wafflejock> diuneigh, that complicates it
<TheEternalAbyss> well I'll see if plex reads it now
<cipher__> When I try to unmount sda2/5 it says they're not mounted
<cipher__> despite the partitions being locked
<TheEternalAbyss> no nothing..
<diuneigh> wafflejock... that's great... impossible or just complicated?
<TheEternalAbyss> i don't understand this at all..
<wafflejock> diuneigh, this should do it http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/en/man1/ecryptfs-recover-private.1.html but I haven't used it
<wafflejock> diuneigh, I value the simplicity of not encrypting over the security of encrypting my personal stuff so haven't used it myself
<diuneigh> wafflejock.. I'll read it.. thanks..
<wafflejock> TheEternalAbyss, yeah sorry dunno about plex itself to help any further just general file permissions things, so Plex literally tells you it can't read the files?
<Voyage> I used 'mail -s "subject" emailaddress and it worked. what do I need to send emails via php scripts? (I mean on server side)
<TheEternalAbyss> it says it can't find any media and when i click on y HD it shows no folders or files
<wafflejock> Voyage, you can just use the "mail" function
<TheEternalAbyss> so in the eyes of Plex, it seems nothing
<TheEternalAbyss> sees*
<wafflejock> TheEternalAbyss, very strange
<TheEternalAbyss> i am at a loss
<cipher__> "busy at least one logical partition is mounted"
<hateball> TheEternalAbyss: what user is plex running as?
<TheEternalAbyss> plex
<TheEternalAbyss> that's the id
<TheEternalAbyss> i appreciate the efforts though wafflejock
<cipher__> :/
<hateball> TheEternalAbyss: And the folder you're trying to have it read, is that an ntfs drive automatically mounted as your regular user?
<TheEternalAbyss> automounted by ubuntu FAT32
<wafflejock> TheEternalAbyss, np since it's fat32 I wonder if the permissions despite appearing to show there are actually working correctly, maybe check out the stuff on this page (is for suse but believe the mount command is the same and shows mounting a fat partition with -uid and -gid https://www.suse.com/communities/conversations/manually-mounting-a-usb-flash-drive-in-linux/
<Voyage> wafflejock,  well need to send by php script.......
<wafflejock> Voyage, yeah http://php.net/manual/en/function.mail.php
<TheEternalAbyss> i could try that wafflejock
<hateball> TheEternalAbyss: by default it'll automount with only user permissions, so have a look at the link wafflejock gave you. if it's a permanent solution you're better off mounting the drive manually in !fstab
<Voyage> wafflejock,  so if  'mail -s "subject" emailaddress and it worked. Thats all I need to send emails via php?
<hateball> ... and if it's permanent, you're better off using ext4 :p
<wafflejock> Voyage, yeah the mail function in PHP should use the mail command on the system so that should work fine too at this point
<wafflejock> Voyage, a few things you'll run into if you're actually using this as a mail server though are DKIM and SPF
<wafflejock> Voyage, would check those out so you don't get marked as SPAM also some other places you can check to make sure your server doesn't get blacklisted
<TheEternalAbyss> lfstab.. ok
<wafflejock> Voyage, also if you haven't already you probably want to get SpamAssasin installed on there to mark bad incoming e-mails if you plan on receiving messages as well
<hateball> !fstab | TheEternalAbyss
<ubottu> TheEternalAbyss: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TheEternalAbyss> oh fstab ok
<Voyage> wafflejock,  thanks!
<coax> Hey
<coax> I was in earlier and nobody was able to answer my question
<coax> I am trying to get ubuntu to play nicely with a high res monitor
<wafflejock> Voyage, yeah np
<coax> I am using i3
<coax> so I cannot just scale up the size of text and items through the unity-control center
<hateball> coax: It's much easier if you type your question on _one_ line
<coax> hateball: good point
<wafflejock> coax, you have unity tweak tool installed?
<coax> That pretty much sums it up
<coax> Yeah, I tried changing settings in there
<coax> and it doesn't seem to do anything
<wafflejock> coax, you try the "Scaling factor" in fonts
<wafflejock> seems to work here but I'm on gnome
<coax> In unity-tweak-tool?
<wafflejock> eh I was guessing it's in gnome tweak tool
<coax> Yeah
<coax> So should that take effect immediately?
<wafflejock> yeah it does here just scaling factor at 1.0
<wafflejock> I just bumped to 1.1 and 1.2 though and everything gets very noticeably bigger
<coax> Nothing changes for me
<coax> I am assuming because I am in i3 and that uses x ...?
<wafflejock> yeah doesn't seem to change icon sizes at all I've got an i7 in this laptop but the GPU is just Intel HD 4000 so nothing super fancy there
<coax> Nothing changes for me
<coax> I have it set to 1.5 and most text is still too small to read easily.
<wafflejock> coax, yeah not sure what to tell ya I'm not too sure any of the desktop environments have totally handled high DPI and even then not all the apps
<coax> I also think I borked my gnome desktop
<wafflejock> coax, but maybe try KDE or Gnome and see if they're any better
<coax> when I try to log in it generally crashes :p
<wafflejock> heh yeah that's probably not gonna work then :)
<wafflejock> can try to --reinstall with apt-get
<wafflejock> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop --reinstall
<hieronemus001> turned on proprietary graphics driver -it's ati card, and system got unresponsive
<wafflejock> !nomodeset | hieronemus001
<ubottu> hieronemus001: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TheEternalAbyss> what is dmask and fmask?
<coax> Are you sure it's called gnome-desktop
<wafflejock> coax, might be gnome-desktop-environment
<coax> ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<hieronemus001> after reboot all seems fine - i'll stick with fglrx, wait&see
<TheEternalAbyss> says permission denied when I try to mount it manually
<TheEternalAbyss> hold up let me try something
<coax> So, I don't even have ubuntu-gnome-desktop installed. That seems odd to me
<coax> What I have is called "ubuntu.desktop"
<JadedFunk> hi
<brine_> hi
<JadedFunk> I'm trying to get lubuntu 14 32-bit live ISO booting on my macbook 2006
<JadedFunk> aka macbook1,1
<wafflejock> coax, the .desktop files are just used for the launchers and application menus typically
<hieronemus001> the thing that freaks me out is the way the two monitors setup work
<wafflejock> coax, the package you listed is right though for gnome
<wafflejock> coax, the one I listed is just the desktop itself you got the right one for the metapackage with all the standard gnome utils in there too
<TheEternalAbyss> nope. permission denied
<wafflejock> TheEternalAbyss, what's the command you're using?
<hieronemus001> if i run terminal on my monitor it pops up on the 2nd, the same with chrome
<hieronemus001> while other apps behave normal
<TheEternalAbyss> trying to use fstab
<hieronemus001> any advice how to configure two monitors on trusty
<wafflejock> hieronemus001, regarding window placement you can install ccsm and check the "places" configuration
<brine_> that one is quite a complicated process
<wafflejock> !mac | JadedFunk
<ubottu> JadedFunk: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<hieronemus001> i've configured compiz to move the app with certain key combination
<hieronemus001> but not happy with this - i'll google ccsm
<wafflejock> hieronemus001, it's just the compiz configuration settings manager, GUI for modifying compiz settings, but one of them is for where windows are opened
<wafflejock> hieronemus001, called "places" in there
<JadedFunk> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<brine_> i know of how to config to monitors on xubuntu but i thnk the same process would apply
<brine_> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html
<brine_> try this
<hieronemus001> @brine_ thanks
<JadedFunk> I'm also using rEFIt
<TheEternalAbyss> ok fstab worked but now i am really confused... plex still sees nothing...wtf
<mehrdadeyekta> how to use cron job in ubuntu
<milamber> !cron | mehrdadeyekta
<ubottu> mehrdadeyekta: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<brine_> m
<JadedFunk> I seem to be going around in circles here
<TheEternalAbyss> this is aggravating
<TheEternalAbyss> all permissions are solid now. yet plex refuses to see my library
<TheEternalAbyss> ugh... screw this i'm not dealing with it tonight... thanks for all the assistance though
<brine_> need someone who is well endowed in hacking
<brine_> anyone here
<cipher__> brine_, only in hacking?
<lotuspsychje> !warez | brine_
<ubottu> brine_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<`hypermist`> can someone point me in the right direction for. torrenting on ubuntu
<`hypermist`> aka i need to make a .torrent of something i own
<`hypermist`> but need to download it onto my ubuntu haha
<trijntje> `hypermist`: transmission can do that for you
<`hypermist`> thanks trijntje
<lotuspsychje> `hypermist`: or Qbittorrent is also nice
<`hypermist`> lol i can only do things via ssh
<trijntje> `hypermist`: transmission-cli
<`hypermist`> Getting there. haha
<lotuspsychje> `hypermist`: if you need remote browsing on cli, try links2
<`hypermist`> lOL
<`hypermist`> Your all confusing me
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | `hypermist`
<ubottu> `hypermist`: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-2 (vivid), package size 1834 kB, installed size 3007 kB
<`hypermist`> So many things
<`hypermist`> TO much stuff = confusing for me hahah
<TheEternalAbyss> i think i see my problem.....
<circ-user-dq86D> diuneigh: open nautilus from terminal with 'sudo nautilus'
<lotuspsychje_> !yay | TheEternalAbyss
<ubottu> TheEternalAbyss: Glad you made it! :-)
<JadedFunk> Hello
<`hypermist`> lotuspsychje_, you confused me so hard
<JadedFunk> Looks like ubuntu is finally booting.
<JadedFunk> Took me soooooooooo freaking long
<TheEternalAbyss> even though /media/theeternalabyss/seagatem has 777 for plex, /media    /media/theeternalabyss is root
<lotuspsychje_> circ-user-dq86D: opening GUI with sudo isnt reccomended
<JadedFunk> Used usb universal installer on windows and then used this
<JadedFunk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174630
<TheEternalAbyss> i think that's why plex can't see the files
<TheEternalAbyss> or am i wrong on this?
<lotuspsychje_> !gksu | circ-user-dq86D
<ubottu> circ-user-dq86D: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<TheEternalAbyss> am i off base on this?
<circ-user-dq86D> lotuspsychje_: I know but it allows you to get into the trash and both see and manipulate the file. Apologies if I said something I shouldn't have.
<nandhu> hey guys!!
<JadedFunk> How can I check a disk for bad sectors using a xubuntu live ISO?
<nandhu> i have a problem at splash screen after upgrading to 15.04
<lotuspsychje_> nandhu: and the problem is
<nandhu> at the start "Insecure boot" is being displayed
<nandhu> i googled and it lead to me to shim package
<TheEternalAbyss> i don't think I want /media/theeternalabyss to change permission... I think I'll just modify the mount point..
<lotuspsychje_> !info testdisk | JadedFunk
<ubottu> JadedFunk: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<lotuspsychje_> nandhu: sounds like an uefi thing: http://askubuntu.com/questions/549444/c-22-ubuntu-14-10-64bit-booting-in-insecure-mode-message
<nandhu> Thanks, i'll check into it!!
<TheEternalAbyss> can i make a directory that a different id/user can access besides currently logged in user?
<nandhu> is there  a command to uninstall shim signed packages?
<nandhu> i googled it,no hope
<lotuspsychje> TheEternalAbyss: you might wanna check #plex
<TheEternalAbyss> they aren't helping me
<lotuspsychje> TheEternalAbyss: or maybe #ubuntu-server guys have experience with a plex server?
<TheEternalAbyss> maybe.. but i'm merely asking a directory ownership issue at this point
<lotuspsychje> TheEternalAbyss: chmod?
<TheEternalAbyss> yea... will i fubar things majorly if I chmod /media/username/  ?
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | TheEternalAbyss
<ubottu> TheEternalAbyss: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<hateball> chmod is not what you use to change ownership with, it's chown
<TheEternalAbyss> yes chown...I am asking since that is default mounting directories, if i change ownership will i mess it up for other external devices
<TheEternalAbyss> when mounting them
<lotuspsychje> hateball: chown and chmod gives the same trigger url
<hateball> TheEternalAbyss: I was under the impression you had mounted this external device in fstab, for the plex user?
<TheEternalAbyss> i did
<TheEternalAbyss> it still won't read my files
<TheEternalAbyss> so i searched a bit online and found someone mentioning that the enter-tree was the problem
<b0nn> so, I'm having some weird issues with the current ubuntu; Some websites are slow to difficult to load, and ssh over a VPN is next to impossible, I suspect the MTU size is an issue, but, other than trial and error, I can't find a solution. So.. is there an easy way?
<TheEternalAbyss> so... will changing those permissions fuck things up?
<Starf0x> Hello. :) I was wondering, is there a way to change the brightness of your LCD while in TTY? I can change the brightness of the LCD normally, but as soon as I am using the terminal CTRL+ALT+F1 it is very bright again. I only ask because I like using screen's split mode with two terminals and working from the command line. Thanks! :)
<Starf0x> For further clarification, the function key doesn't work from the TTY
<TheEternalAbyss> finally
<TheEternalAbyss> it works
<TheEternalAbyss> thanks. i'm out
<AliRezaTaleghani> I am looking for something to let me lock an application! for example I would like to lock my Gome on a screen with button like close one in title bar which protect the locked app to get focus via alt-tab or alike ways...
<EriC^> AliRezaTaleghani: put it in another workspace maybe?
<AliRezaTaleghani> :">
<AliRezaTaleghani> as an axample..
<AliRezaTaleghani> there are some text I noted in gedit
<AliRezaTaleghani> I just wana have them as a checklist in my screen
<Inoki> Guys is there a way to set every new connection (wireless or ethernet) to use different DNS servers by default?
<EriC^> AliRezaTaleghani: so you dont want it locked, you just want it out of alt+tab and the taskbar
<lotuspsychje> !dns | Inoki
<ubottu> Inoki: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dns.html
<AliRezaTaleghani> or an apecific terminal which is doing some compiles and I would not like to suddenly break it ;-)
<AliRezaTaleghani> EriC^: yep I don't have any concern on the solution, but it's what I faced with daily ;-) and m looking for a way
<Inoki> lotuspsychje: appreciated, but as I see that's for servers mostly. I am running a personal computer and all I want is whenever I connect to a new network it would automatically have a set of added custom DNS servers to avoid censroship.
<hateball> AliRezaTaleghani: I dont use Unity myself, but dont you have an option to "always keep on top" if you rightclick the title bar?
<AliRezaTaleghani> yep exactly
<AliRezaTaleghani> I like some thing like it to let me poll an application out of alt-tab ring...
<explodingmango> Is there a word for when you make a partition available for mounting (i.e. show up in your file manager sidebar)? e.g. "I [verbed] the partition without actually mounting it"
<explodingmango> nvm, I found a more on-topic place to ask, sorry about that
<sinepreggin> I HATE NIGGERS
<sinepreggin> YOU CAN'T BAN ME KLOERI
<sinepreggin> YOU TRIED KLINING ME YESTERDAY AND FAILED
<sinepreggin> YOU KLINED ME 40 TIMES
<sinepreggin> FUCKING NIGGER
<`hypermist`> can i have some with transmission-remote
<NoDRMinBooks> how do I find out the root password of my computer?
<NoDRMinBooks> I am trying to install drivers and it requires me to type in my root/superuser password
<hateball> !sudo | NoDRMinBooks
<ubottu> NoDRMinBooks: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<farciarz84> hi folks, I have a bunch of Ubuntu servers and I would like to monitor them. Nothing facy but basic stats: hdd space, load average... etc. Would you recommend me somthing?
<gtuckerkellogg_> My rpc.stad is running, but when I can only mount an NFS share the system says it is not, and i can only mount with -o nolock
<hateball> NoDRMinBooks: By default you're a member of sudoers when you install a new system, so it's whatever password your user has
<NoDRMinBooks> thank you ubottu
<gtuckerkellogg_> *rpc.statd, that is
<jay_> hey everyone i got some really awesome support in this chan earlier, i just wanted to say thanks to daftykins for all the help and all the people who help us newbas
<gtuckerkellogg_> I'd appreciate some insight into htis
<jay_> can anyone recommend a chan where i can ask some questions about setting up a system on ubuntu (software types, hardware) things like that
<JNixx> jay_ Whats your question?
<jay_> Jnixx I am trying to decide if setting up my new ultrabook would be better in linux or windows, ultimately i will go with a dual boot if it can be done on this system
<JNixx> What's the ultrabook?
<JNixx> model
<k1l> dualboot should be not an issue
<Visitor> depends on what windows OS you have/will have
<jay_> I need alternatives for the following software, (adobe audition, photoshop, cyberlink powerdirector, )
<Visitor> what do they do?
<Visitor> and GIMP can replace photoshop
<jay_> i want to run 7 ultimate and linux ubuntu or whatever would be friendliest
<Visitor> cool
<Visitor> well ubuntu is a good place to start
<JNixx> jay_ most likely the ultrabook will work fine on Ubuntu.
<hateball> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<icedwater> It can, but you'll need to get used to it for a bit.
<hateball> The only trouble can be using UEFI
<Visitor> likley will be fine with any option you take
<Visitor> dual boot, only windows or only ubuntu, should be fine tierh way
<k1l> install the windows. then shrink the windows partition to make space for ubuntu. then install ubuntu into own partitions in the new free space
<jay_> lol seems so easy
<JNixx> UEFI should be fine. you can normally disable secure boot and then everything will work. you shouldn't have any problems.
<jay_> apprently this ultrabook model doesnt play friendly with other OSes
<JNixx> jay_ model??
<jay_> It has windows 8 on it right now which is going bye bye
<jay_> ideapad U310
<jay_> it has atouch screen
<Visitor> if you want to dual boot, then install win7 then ubuntu and you should be fine
<jay_> can i install ubuntu and win7 on the ssd
<JNixx> I dual boot Windows 8.1 and Debian on a dell laptop with UEFI, no problems for me at least
<k1l> jay_: how big is the ssd?
<jay_> this has a 26 gb ssd and a 500 gb drive
<JNixx> So what k11 suggested. Install Windows. THen shrink the windows partition. THen install Ubuntu on that unused space.
<XxHardXtremexX> Hello ;)
<k1l> jay_: 26GB is too small for windows and something else
<jay_> how about drivers
<jay_> oh ok
<Visitor> just wipe hdd to zero, (removing win8), then install windows, then ubuntu
<Visitor> if you got 500 gb hdd you shoudl be fine with space
<k1l> jay_: ubuntu only would match on the small ssd.
<jay_> ubuntu is 26gb?
<JNixx> jay_ 26GB is almost too small for Windows. Why so small?
<jay_> its only used to cache to make things go faster
<jay_> i have no idea why they set it up like that
<jay_> you would have to ask lenovo
<JunkHunk> hello I just installed the free version of nagios on ubuntu 14.04 and configured nsclient on a windows vista...I can monitor the use of resources my windows machine perform in real time but I would like to add something: I would like to monitor the status and know when the system is suspended how would I achieve this? thanks
<k1l> jay_: ubuntu (system only) fits on something around 7-10GB. but windows uses too much , so it wount fit both on the ssd part
<Visitor> just fit into hdd
<zzarr> hello! I get the following message when I try to ssh in to a server "fatal: Write failed: Connection reset by peer" in the auth.log file on the server
<zzarr> what could be wrong?
<XxHardXtremexX> zzarr: Check your internet.
<zzarr> I can connect via another client, it's just one client (there's no problem with my or the servers internet)
<hateball> jay_: Depending on what you are going to use your machine for you can save yourself some headache by just installing Ubuntu, and then running Windows inside a VM if needed
<XxHardXtremexX> What the client you are using? (Sry 4 my bad eng.)
<XxHardXtremexX> I recommend Putty
<Visitor> or other way around, windows and then ubuntu in vm
<XxHardXtremexX> For connect to your server
<hateball> Visitor: Well that's not really going to fix bug #1 ;)
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<jellow> zzarr: ssh client has a verbose mode perhaps will give you better idea what is going on ssh -v user@host -p port
<JNixx> Jay_ it's also worth mentioning that Linux doesn't have the best support for Blu-Ray. You mentioned Cyberlink, so it's possible that you might not be able to play the latest new released blu-ray film.
<JNixx> This is due to the closed source nature of the movie industry and the way they encrypt blu-ray content.
<zzarr> I get "Timeout waiting for reply from server."
<zzarr> I'm trying to use QSsh in Qt
<XxHardXtremexX> zzarr: I recomend Putty for this.
<zzarr> well the openssh client works fine
<k1l> zzarr: does "ssh" from treminal work?
<zzarr> k1l: yes
<k1l> zzarr: see if the qssh can log or make a verbose output.
<zzarr> okey
<k1l> zzarr: like starting it from the terminal and see if it spits errors in the terminal
<zzarr> there's a terminal in the Qt environment
<Guest23875> Hello guys anyone knows on ubuntu mate if I can get rid of the borders on left and right I want to scroll with the we browser but if I go on the edge then It doesn't scroll cause it has got a bit of space/
<zzarr> when I set a timeout on the ssh connection my application crashes
<k1l> zzarr: maybe ask the qssh guys since that seems a special issue with that client
<zzarr> yes, will do
<jay_> Jnixx sorry iwandered off, are you saying install ubuntu on the ssd and then run windows directly in a VM from linux?
<k1l> jay_: dualboot is fine
<JNixx> jay_ It was Visitor who mentioned a VM
<zzarr> I have no idea how to reach them though
<JNixx> jay_ I said that playing Blu-ray films on any Linux distribution could be troublesom
<jay_> sorry guys when two people are talking it can get confusing
<jay_> to clarify the cyberlink was NOT for watching movies, i create them
<jay_> what i do is i travel to exotic places across the world and film movies and conduct interviews
<jay_> then i will use my laptop to put them together and redner them for production
<jay_> i dont create or watch blu ray, tbh i think its another wasted technology
<jay_> but thats just me
<JNixx> Why "wasted" seems to get used alot :P
<jay_> LOL
<JNixx> You can use http://www.openshot.org/ to make movie on Linux
<jay_> im a minimilast guys, i travel out of a backpack and panniers, i meet film crews when i get to the locations, my whole life is under 50 pounds lol
<yakimoto> привэт пагни!
<XxHardXtremexX> yakimoto: Russian?
<yakimoto> заскринил
<k1l> !ru | yakimoto
<ubottu> yakimoto: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jay_> thats why i tried to sell my tablet and dock and netbook and g ot the ultrabook, i still have the other tech since everyone is continuosly offering me 25 dollars for mint condition hardware
<jay_> lol
<jay_> ok so openshot for composing the movies
<jay_> i wrote that down
<JNixx> You can use Handbrake to compress and convert
<jay_> openshot wobnt do that
<jay_> kind of looking for an all in one
<MonkeyDust> looking for an app to convert video files?
<jay_> i know there was an article on this not to long ago, saying linux had come some of the way for video editing, but had a long way to go
<jay_> Right now i use a software called Muvee that autocuts all my clips and titles
<MonkeyDust> there's lightspark or so, i forget the exact name
<jay_> i know the one your talking about
<jay_> it wasm entioned in the article
<jay_> i think to start ill install 7 ultimate and then put ubuntu on another partition, ill see which one gets more use
<jay_> i can always wipe it out on the road
<jay_> i doubt ubuntu will give me the touch support
<k1l> jay_: linux in general got touch support. but that depends on the actual make and model how good that works (because not all manufacturers are sticking to the standards). so give it a try
<k1l> jay_: you can actually run a live-system on a usb drive or cd/dvd to test it
<jay_> can i isntall stuff to that
<jay_> like applications?
<k1l> in limit ways, yes. but see it as a testing setup.
<jay_> i gotcha
<k1l> i mean you could already be using ubuntu on that machine :)
<jay_> i like linux i just do not know if im A smart enough, B ready C able to convert completely to it on a machine i will use every day of my life
<hhtest> hi guys, I'm trying to install java on ubuntu server, when I tried to extact the .tar.gz it's not working, why?
<somsip> hhtest: why aren't you installing from the repo?
<XxHardXtremexX> hhtest: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<jay_> I know ill have you guys if something goes wrong ;) Daftykins was immensely helpful last night
<XxHardXtremexX> This tutorial is helpfully ;)
<jay_> hes one smart dude
<XxHardXtremexX> helpful*
<MonkeyDust> hhtest  find java in the software sources, no need for a ppa or tar file
<willpwr> I can't copy file in terminal with that comman : willpwr@willpwr-N10E:~/Downloads$ cp "libflashlayer.so" usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/
<willpwr> cp: cannot stat ‘libflashlayer.so’: No such file or directory
<hhtest> MonkeyDust it's showing that the command "add-apt-repository" doesn't exist
<k1l> willpwr: does "ls -al" list that file?
<XxHardXtremexX> hhtest: If the add-apt-repository doesn't work try this: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<hateball> willpwr: Your regular user cannot cp to that directory, use !sudo
<XxHardXtremexX> And if you install this, try add-apt-repository ;)
<hateball> willpwr: Or use ubuntus installer for flash
<willpwr> thx , so i should use another user with roots?
<hateball> willpwr: assuming a default setup, your standard user is a member of sudoers so you can sudo. also the patch is missing a leading /
<hateball> s/patch/path
<kopele> hi i got a problem with gnome flash back
<kopele> my mouse disappear
<kopele> actually the cursor disappear
<hhtest> XxHardXtremexX, it's not working still
<kopele> but mouse still works
<willpwr> thanks everybody
<XxHardXtremexX> hhtest: What is your version of ubuntu?
<XxHardXtremexX> Sry 4 my bad eng. :X
<hhtest> the latest one 15.04
<hateball> hhtest: the command is apt-add-repository
<Wolf1098> .ssh is suppousted to be 600 or 700 permissions
<XxHardXtremexX> hhtest: I don't recomend use this version of ubuntu at now :/
<XxHardXtremexX> hhtest: You can add repository manually by editing...
<hhtest> OK, no problem I'll remove it and install 14.10
<kopele> can any one help me with that problem with the missing cursor
<XxHardXtremexX> hhtest: I'm using 14.04 LTS and this is best version ;)
<XxHardXtremexX> 14.04.1*
<Wolf1098> .ssh is suppousted to be 600 or 700 permissions in the home director*
<Wolf1098> y
<XxHardXtremexX> hhtest: If you like to add repo for apt, you can edit this file: /etc/apt/sources.list
<hhtest> XxHardXtremexX, thanks I'm now downloading the 14.04 version
<XxHardXtremexX> hhtest: Ok
<XxHardXtremexX> hhtest: And... burn to your CD, or a USB
<hhtest> XxHardXtremexX, I'm using it as VMware
<hhtest> XxHardXtremexX, just for practicing
<XxHardXtremexX> hhtest: :p
<XxHardXtremexX> I have Ubuntu on my live PC.
<hhtest> XxHardXtremexX, I have got and from EDX.org linux certification
<XxHardXtremexX> hhtest: I know.
<hhtest> I will try to get linux administration certificate
<XxHardXtremexX> Ok
<snadge> zomg firefox 38!
<snadge> i want it nao
<XxHardXtremexX> snadge: Try it ;)
<gtuckerkellogg_> I'm having some NFS trouble, not sure what the issues is
<nos09> E: Unable to find a source package for linux-source-3.16.0
<gtuckerkellogg_> My rpc.stad is running (I see it in ps -ef | grep rpc)  but when an NFS share the I get a message that says it is not
<gtuckerkellogg_> i can only mount with "-o nolock"
<k1l> snadge: it was just released. so let the ubuntu maintainer make it work nice with ubuntu.
<max12345> hello, I'm trying to install teamspeak3 but get this problem when I want to start it: https://tinyurl.com/msoepds my system is up to date
<nos09> how do i download linux source 3.16.0 ?
<XxHardXtremexX> max12345: Try this: http://www.mediafire.com/download/m9d0axrdcb279bl/TeamSpeak3+%2B+Spolszczenie+przez+Minecreeper100.rar *This is compiled TeamSpeak 3 with Polish Language Pack addon. English language is also here.
<nos09> insmod: ERROR: could not insert module /lib/modules/3.16.0-30-generic/kernel/drivers/media/usb/usbtv/usbtv.ko: Unknown symbol in module
<rahsd> hi
<n9752> hello
<rahsd> i am on ubuntu server and want  an easy way to change the mirror list to best speedy one!
<Ajacobsson> find a mirror list generator online?
<MrElendig> just pick a few mirrors close to you by hand and try it™
<Lunario> hi guys. i am planning to get myself a 21:9 screen for my ubuntu laptop and i want to use it as a second screen. what happens in terms of resolution if i attach it? will i have two different resolutions on each screen or does ubuntu not allow for that?
<MrElendig> Lunario: you can set the res independently on the screens
<Lunario> oh great
<Lunario> and ubuntu can handle 21:9 resolutions?
<MrElendig> ofcourse not, only windows xp can
<MrElendig> </sarcasm>
<Lunario> haha :P
<acosonic> hi all, how can i make www-data user run .sh script, and inside that script run .sh script where www-data is not an user, assuming that www-data user is not in sudoers?
<MrElendig> you don't
<somsip> acosonic: you don't. It's ugly and unsafe.
<MrElendig> also I smell a xyproblem
<acosonic> I need to run svn update from another user's directory
<MrElendig> what are you *really* trying to do?
<somsip> acosonic: PHP should drop some trigget/event that should be picked up by a safely-running background process to do the thing you want (run the script)
<somsip> *trigger
<acosonic> I'm running post-commit hook as www-data user, and I need to run svn-update in other user's public_html, but it's owned by that user
<MrElendig> you could write a small daemon that is running as the user, that your webapp asks to do the svn update
<acosonic> MrElendig, perhap's that's right choice, www-data leaves some flag, daemon picks that flag, updates, deletes the flag...
<MrElendig> or just use sudo (but be carefull, a lot of svn commands can be exploited to gain a shell)
<acosonic> I'm trying to avoid adding www-data to sudoers, currently I have cron job updating server every 15 mins... I guess I'll leave it that way since I can't find any other solution except programming daemon or
<acosonic> adding www-data to sudoers...
<MrElendig> or just use something else than php, that allows you to run the webapp as the correct user in the first place
<MrElendig> :p
<acosonic> I'm not running php, I'm running svn server trough web-dav apache plugin
<kopele> can any one help me
<kopele> ?
<rahsd> I dont want to edit /etc/source.list file by hand
<acosonic> kopele, what's your problem I joined later...
<kopele> a mouse pointer disapper
<rahsd> I was reading about apt-get mirror on something
<rahsd> any pointers on that?
<kopele> its still working but its not shown
<kopele> acosonic, do you have any idia
<acosonic> kopele, have you touched x server's config file, or some other script
<acosonic> try looking at backup xconfig file, or
<kopele> its a user computer
<kopele> and she don`t have any sudo or root at all
<acosonic> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/mouse-pointer-disappears-after-switching-users/
<acosonic> Option "HWCursor" "off"
<kopele> the strange think is that the pointer works fine and after X time it disappers
<kopele> but the buttons and events still work
<bishops> I'm running ubuntu 14.04 and it only detects one of my usb port (I have two). how can I make it detect the other?
<acosonic> smells like driver issue to me, try that Option
<Alina-malina> is it posible to do a tunneling over sftp connection rather then ssh?
<kopele> i have to create xorg first right ?
<acosonic> no you have it
<acosonic> try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kopele> nope its not there
<kopele> i tihnk i need to do X -configure 1st
<ayiga> hi i have a problem can someone help m pls
<acosonic> ayiga, what kind of problem_
<acosonic> ?
<bishops> Hello all! I'm running ubuntu 14.04 and it only detects one of my usb port (I have two). how can I make it detect the other?
<nublaster> tf
<acosonic> bishops, is it port problem, or device you are trying to use?
<bishops> acosonic: I think port because my other usb port is working fine
<bishops> acosonic: And when I was running ubuntu before as I did a new install both ports were recognized
<k1l> !away > erste-away
<ubottu> erste-away, please see my private message
<erste-away> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<erste-away> I see :P
<acosonic> bishops, is it usb 3.0 port not recognised or both ports are same_
<chotaz`w> hey guys, I have my SSH auth keys in a specific folder. However, everytime I boot, I need to ssh-add each of them to the sshagent, is it possible to have it scan a given folder automatically?
<bishops> acosonic: I think both are the same but I'm not sure. It is a normal usb port (sorry I'm not very knowledgeable)
<bishops> acosonic: Yes it is usb 3.0 :)
<MrElendig> why not just keep the key in .ssh?
<MrElendig> also https://github.com/vodik/envoy
<chotaz`w> MrElendig, im picky with organizatio i guess, but do any other keys other than <type>_id get loaded?
<chotaz`w> by default I mean
<bojan> how to make a folder not to delete by any user??
<chotaz`w> bojan, chmod 000 ?
<Promille> bojan: Make a folder undeleteable by other users? Make it hidden can work. Add a "." before the name the folder. E.g. .hiddenfolder, instead of hiddenfolder
<Promille> bojan: to unhide it in nautilus use CTRL-H
<MrElendig> it says what it imports by default
<MrElendig> bojan: you can
<MrElendig> 't
<MrElendig> root can always delete it
<bojan> i have lvm partition which is mounted in /mnt and have some folders and inside that there are some files...I dont want my users not to delete the main directory..
<bojan> MrElendig:How??
<MrElendig> bojan: I just said you can't
<bojan> MrElendig:User can delete the main directory??
<MrElendig> you can make a hidden chattr +i file in the dir, but root can always just undo that and delete it anyway
<Promille> bojan: As I said, best bet would be to hide it. But still deleteable, ofcourse
<MrElendig> but this is a xyproblem
<MrElendig> tell us what you are really trying to do
<mactzu> hey guys, I need a hand with lirc
<pumphaus> hey, i'm having a little problem with a usb-serial converter device
<mactzu> I have installed it, but I am unable to get the service to load correctly
<pumphaus> I have a PI Stage controller, which is attached to the PC with an integrated USB-serial converter
<pumphaus> as soon as I plug it into the ubuntu PC, it goes into an error state
<mactzu> I have only been able to load successfully after i have run dpkg reconfigure lirc
<pumphaus> the same thing works fine on computers running arch linux
<pumphaus> is there any driver in ubuntu that sends commands to newly attached serial devices?
<mactzu> pumphaus is it a FDDI device ?
<Promille> pumphaus: Error message?
<pumphaus> mactzu: I think so, but I'm not sure how to find out
<pumphaus> Promille: no error message. the device itself switches to an internal error state, as if an invalid command has been sent to it
<pumphaus> mactzu: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1a72:1007 Physik Instrumente  from lsusb
<bishops> acosonic: Any thoughts? :)
<mactzu> pumphaus: ok so it reading off the bus, what kind of output are you expecting
<mactzu> ie the kernel can see it
<mactzu> that is good
<mactzu> I need help with LIRC does anyone have experience with it ?
<mactzu> pumphaus: FDDI is a serial to usb driver loaded in kernel and used for serial devices, ie I have use it to connect my car ECU to my computer
<marieta> Is videohelp.com trustble download for older software versions?
<Promille> marieta: Thats a judgment you have to make yourself I guess. What is the goal?
<marieta> mkv editing
<marieta> There's a software who promises to take .mkv audio track without re-encondig but it doesn't weks on Windows XP unless I have an older version of it.
<Promille> marieta: Hm ok. Are you sure the developer doesnt maintain older versions?
<k1l> marieta: for windows xp better ask the windows support what program to run. we focus on ubuntu support in here
<k1l> marieta: #windows that is
<marieta> http://www.fosshub.com/MKVToolNix.html
<marieta> Tha's their link.
<marieta> And #windowss are all bunch of fags
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mcphail> marieta: please don't use that language here
<k1l> marieta: but that doesnt make it an #ubuntu issue. so please at least ask in #ubuntu-offtopic if you cant handle the users in #windows
<Promille> marieta: here are all the versions from the developer himself: https://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/windows/
<MonkeyDust> marieta  type /j ##windows and ask there (that's double #)
<mactzu> I need help with command dpkg --reconfigure
<marieta> How this trick can be done in the future? Just /windows/?
<MonkeyDust> marieta  what was your initial question?
<k1l> MonkeyDust: looking for a program for windows.
<Promille> MonkeyDust: "There's a software who promises to take .mkv audio track  without re-encondig but it doesn't weks on Windows XP unless I  have an older version of it.
<Promille> was the initial question
<MonkeyDust> marieta  sure you're in the right channel? seems not
<blurkis> how come, when I close my laptops lid, I get logged out of the desktop, and the login manager seems to restart.. even though I have all settings set to do nothing when the lid gets closed?
<barnex> Hello. Is there a site listing various dotfiles and their purposes? I'm trying to cleanup my home and there's lots of stuff that I don't know if it's safe to delete.
<barnex> There are some weird sites, like the one saying you which programs on windows work with specific file extensions, so I thought maybe this exists, but no luck googling.
<ioria> blurkis, http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<mactzu> DOES ANYONE know anything about how dpkg work when you pass the reconfigure options ?
<blurkis> ioria, thanks.
<ioria> np
<mactzu> ANYONE  ?
<MonkeyDust> mactzu  maybe in #bash
<velef> barnex: you could try the program "file" in a terminal. Just type file followed by the path to your file
<MonkeyDust> mactzu  and drop the caps, it's impolite to shout
<mactzu> MonkeyDust: really ? dpkg is kinda a debian/ubuntu thing
<barnex> velef: that's not really what I'm asking, most of those dotfiles are xml and text files, but I have no idea whether I still need them or not.
<mactzu> just trying to be heard amongst the windows comments
<EriC^^> mactzu: man dpkg
<MonkeyDust> mactzu  as soon as someone has the answer, they will give it to you
<velef> barnex: how could we know? please tell us more about these files
<velef> where did you find them
<barnex> velef: Like I said, I'm trying to rid my home of old dot-files and dot-folders, that are no longer needed, and there are houndreds I have and I'm looking for a way to identify what they do and whether I need them. Wondering if there's a site or command that does that.
<ioria> mactzu, in few words it's like re-run the installation again
<mactzu> EricC^^: thanks I have read it, but my issue is that i am loading a service at startup and it is not working.  in my many tries to get it working I have run dkpg reconfig.  THe package runs fine after then but I lose it on reboot.  so dkpg is doing something after it edits the file that is making the package run correctly
<mcphail> barnex: most dotfiles can be nuked, but you will lose the configuration options for whatever program uses them. If they are named after a program you no longer use, _back_it_up_, delete it and (if no ill effects) remove the backup. Don _not_ delete .Xauthority
<barnex> mcphail: is there a list of ones that cannot be nuked?
<EriC^^> barnex: depends on which programs you have installed
<barnex> heh, I had all of them at some point I think, since this homedir survived over 10 years
<mactzu> The package I am Having issues with is lirc
<barnex> currently I care about gnome and ubuntu working
<mcphail> barnex: no, of course not. There are 10s of thousands of packages you can install. Any one of them can create a dotfile. No list would be comprehensive
<EriC^^> barnex: maybe you could delete them based on the last modified time or time created or something
<barnex> if a file in a folder gets modified, does the modified time on folder change?
<EriC^^> barnex: did you move them from another home dir you had?
<mcphail> barnex: when a new user account is created, it is "bare" of dotfiles. GNOME etc will recreate whatever they need: you'll simply lose the configuration
<barnex> EriC^^: yeah, moved them since mandriva 10 :3
<mactzu> ioria: I have purge and installed the package
<EriC^^> barnex: ok, did it have a different username?
<barnex> nah, same username through the years
<barnex> every time I change systems I want to keep my configs and that lead to the mess
<EriC^^> barnex: 10 years you say
<ioria> mactzu, i did't mean, that  . meant the main installation
<mactzu> ioria: this is a fresh system 15.04 install on sunday
<EriC^^> barnex: nevermind i was thinking maybe being created on ext3 or something might help
<EriC^^> to weed them out
<ioria> !find lirc
<ubottu> Found: liblircclient-dev, liblircclient0, pulseaudio-module-lirc, pulseaudio-module-lirc-dbg, banshee-extension-lirc, freevo-lirc, gnash-ext-lirc, gnome-lirc-properties, inputlirc, kdelirc (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lirc&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<barnex> heh, I think I'll just move everything-dot somewhere and see what fails
<MonkeyDust> irc means infra-red remote control, here
<ioria> mactzu, seems default
 * lordramus new to this thing
<mactzu> ioria: yep I have in install and I can get singal with irw.  but the only I seem to get it working in other app vlc kodi/xbmc is after dkpg reconfig
<arcsky> guys i try to install linux debian from usb but i get: Failed to load ldlinux.c32
<mactzu> ioria default az baby !!
<MonkeyDust> arcsky  wrong channel, this is ubuntu, ask in the debian channel
<jsheldon> I'm plugging in a windows keyboard that i've used in the past and the system is not recognizing it.  Is there a way to reset the usb port from the command line?
<arcsky> MonkeyDust: sorry i meant ubuntu
<arcsky> version 14.10
<jjavaholic> how can I add change my time locations using gnome-flashback-compiz session
<ioria> mactzu, maybe you installed it again on top
<ioria> mactzu, did you use this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LIRC ?
<ioria> it's for maverick
<lordramus> want some help
<MonkeyDust> lordramus  like everyone else in a help channel
<mactzu> ioria: I appreciate your advice I will spend some time reading that and come bck if needed thx
<auronandace> lordramus: people can't help if they don't know your issue
<ioria> mactzu, i meant that it's old !!!!
<ioria> mactzu, don't use it
<lordramus> im new to irc and hoping u guy can be nice to show me arround
<auronandace> lordramus: if you want help with irc then #freenode is a good place to ask
<auronandace> lordramus: this channel is for help with ubuntu specific issues
<XxHardXtremexX> Hello ;)
<barnex> that nick... soe extreme
<haye_> Xbox live much? :) Hello there!
<barnex> 360 noscope rm -rf /
<k1l> barnex: dont do that malicious commands in here
<barnex> k1l: sorry. Afair it won't work, even when you remove the '360 noscope' thing.
<barnex> because --no-preserve-root is needen?
<hid> hi
<k1l> barnex: yes it doesnt work on ubuntu. but we dont like the attitude that people give possible malicious commands out. this is a beginners channel and people cant judge if its ok to run
<hid> i'vejust installed mozjpeg and i'd like it to be executed wherever i am (like in ~)
<hid> to use cjpeg, i have to go to my build folder: ~/builds/mozjpeg-3.0/
<barnex> k1l: again, sorry, bad joke.
<hid> so i'd like to use cjpeg without going to ~/builds/mozjpeg-3.0/
<hid> how can i do?
<hateball> hid: put it in your PATH
<hid> hateball: is there a good tuto?
<barnex> hid: either add it to your PATH variable or symlink the binary where PATH variable already points (like /usr/bin)
<barnex> echo $PATH will show you what's currently in PATH
<barnex> and just pitting your binary in one of those directories is probably the simplest option
<Guest56166> !list
<ubottu> Guest56166: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<iptable> hid, echo "PATH=${PATH}:/home/someone/builds/mozjpeg-3.0" >> ~/.bashrc
<iptable> hid, then logout and log back in again, or use: . .bashrc
<hid> thank you iptable and barnex :)
<hid> i try that
<iptable> warninig: may blow your machine up. always keep at least 1.5 metres away from the machine while typing that :P
<SohamG> When is a LTS release for 15.x expected to comne out?
<SohamG> *come
<EriC^^> april 2016, 16.04
<auronandace> SohamG: there isn't one
<iptable> SohamG, it's not. 5G is currently in development though, to keep networks busy with something
<iptable> SohamG, sorry, was just discussing LTE networks. duh :/ LTS is 16.04, then 18.04 and so forth
<SohamG> iptable: so 15.04 isnt LTS and there wont be a 15.xx LTS?
<SohamG> you confused me for a sec :P
<auronandace> SohamG: LTS are release every 2 years, the previous one was 14.04 so the next one is 16.04
<iptable> SohamG, no, there will not be 15.xx LTS. LTS comes out every 2 years. so 14.04 LTS + 2 = 16.04 LTS
<SohamG> aahh
<iptable> SohamG, the 14.04 refers to dates, nice versioning. 2016.April
<iptable> SohamG, 2014.April release was also LTS, 2016.april will be too
<SohamG> I thought every version had a LTS!
<SohamG> Thanks for letting me know!
<SohamG> So is it worth updating from 14.04 to 15.04?
<Ben64> not if you want LTS
<auronandace> SohamG: depends if you really want/need to
<SohamG> If it'll increase overall speed/fluidity.....
<auronandace> SohamG: if you do want to upgrade then you'd need to go to 14.10 first
<SohamG> Really?!
<iptable> SohamG, if it's your desktop and you want cutting edge, go for 15.04. If you want long term support as you don't want to reinstall often (mostly servers have this requirement), stay on 14.04
<pkircher> that very  much dep on whats running on your node .. 15.04 comes with systemd
<pkircher> so thats on its own is worth it
<SohamG> yeah i've heard systemd is faster...
<ioria> SohamG, if you have stuff kernel-related you could have problems because the kernel is different
<iptable> SohamG, I'm reinstalling a fresh install to 15.04 in a few days. I was on 14.10 so far. my laptop is too new for the drivers in 14.04 and I couldn't be bothered to backport.
<pkircher> kernel can be updated by hand
<pkircher> so thats not a “blocker”
<iptable> SohamG, my servers are 14.04. I will not be reinstalling for another 3 years or so. so there, depends on what you need.
<pkircher> iptable: whats on your servers?
<pkircher> .. coreos does a good job in keeping the boxes uptodate
<SohamG> I just want a plane desktop that I can do geeky stuff with, if need be.....one of the reasons why I switched from win7
<pkircher> if yo/u are able to containerize it ..
<pkircher> thats worth a shot
<iptable> pkircher, websites, email server, owncloud, dns, dhcp, dlna etc. you know, home stuff
<pkircher> meh mailservers and you wont update for 2-3 years
<pkircher> security ..
<pkircher> doh
<iptable> SohamG, plane desktop? try ubuntu gnome, or xubuntu
<SohamG> And I am looking to update because I am getting sick of gnome 3 :P
<iptable> pkircher, no, I said I will not reinstall
<SohamG> I wanna give unity a try
<SohamG> never used it...
<pkircher> still killing the sec holes in a mailserver
<iptable> pkircher, updates run daily with snapshots before update for rollbacks
<pkircher> is a fulltime job
<pkircher> lol
<auronandace> SohamG: 14.04 has unity
<pynthon> Hello
<SohamG> Yes I know!...
<SohamG> I wanted to try out 15.04 for the spped
<SohamG> *speed,
<iptable> pkircher, hence my emails first go through latest postfix, handover to latest exim and hand over to my final zimbra mail server. there, security holes closed.
<SohamG> especially boot up speed
<pkircher> or more introduced
<pkircher> :)
<pynthon> Could somebody tell me how to install version 0.5 of Guake?
<pkircher> dep on point of view
<pynthon> If I do sudo apt-get install guake I get version 0.4 but it contains a bug (see https://github.com/Guake/guake/issues/45)
<Garheade> pynthon: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<pynthon> Garheade : I am using 14.04
<pynthon> The developer on Github says: so it's solved for 0.5, it's a pity ubuntu 14.04 LTS still ships something based on 0.4.
<ioria> iptable, did you use clamav or amavis ?
<SohamG> Is 15.04 known to have issues with nvidia gpu's
<iptable> ioria, yes, using amavis, clamav, spamassassin, dspam, razor, pyzor and bayesian
<Garheade> pynthon: 0.5 is available for vivid
<ioria> iptable, have you ever had problem with clamav and amavis updatings ?
<jjavaholic> I have no time & date in gnome-fallback-compiz
<iptable> ioria, not once. for some reason ocasionally I have to nuke the clamav DB and manually run an update to redownload. amavis not a problem. ALWAYS backup configs though, amavis sometimes feels adventurous during updates
<iptable> for package update (apt-get), no, always works
<pynthon> Garheade : I am a linux noob so please forgive my ignorance  but Vivid is Ubuntu 15.05 right?
<auronandace> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<iptable> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<ioria> iptable, thanx
<iptable> ioria, no worries
<pynthon> Ah, I see. But would it be possible to install Guake 0.5 on Ubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj> pynthon, why not, it should be in the repos
<pynthon> BluesKaj , again please forgive my ignorance but I am a Linux noob but you mean installing it from the Github repository?
<iptable> pynthon, apt-get no?
<BluesKaj> pynthon, no the repository your package manager or apt connects to for package installation
<ioria> !info Guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2 (vivid), package size 217 kB, installed size 1285 kB
<pynthon> iptables BluesKaj Ah I see, I did sudo apt-get upgrade etc. and then sudo apt-get install guake version=0.5.2 but it says it cant locate that version of the package. When I just use sudo apt-get install guake it installs version 0.4
<BluesKaj> pynthon, what's wrong with version 0.4?
<pynthon> BluesKaj it contains this bug: https://github.com/Guake/guake/issues/45
<pynthon> BluesKaj , one of the developers says it is fixed in 0.5
<ioria> pynthon, you have to install from source, then
<BluesKaj> pynthon, check this, http://dalibornasevic.com/posts/48-guake-terminal-for-super-productivity
<torjv> Hi, I have a ubuntu machine used for only displaying info. For different reasons i need to restart the xserver on it, and don't have physical access to it. So I want to do this over ssh, is this possible?
<NewBuntu> hello>
<NewBuntu> ?
<pynthon> BluesKaj , ioria , I got it using this tutorial: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-guake-0-7-0-on-ubuntu-15-04-ubuntu-14-10-ubuntu-14-04-and-derivative-systems/
<pynthon> BluesKaj , ioria this bug isnt gone though
<pynthon> :(
<ioria> pynthon, sorry to hear that
<ioria> pynthon, try the BluesKaj link
<`hypermist`> Damnit ubuntu why wont you just detect that i installed setuptools
<ioria> pynthon, you used pps
<ioria> *a
<ioria> pynthon, but that is 0.7
<ioria> pynthon, and purge that ppa
<jasper_> hi
<jasper_> hi
<kopele> hi
<DrDroid> Hi
<jasper__> hello everyone
<jasper__> hi
<jasper_> hi
<Craigwell> yup
<DrDroid> Hello jasper.
<DrDroid> Does anyone know why Ubuntu 14.04
<DrDroid> Does anyone know why Ubuntu 15.04 is not an LTS
<k1l> DrDroid: because its not supposed to be
<k1l> !releases | DrDroid
<ubottu> DrDroid: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<DrDroid> OK
<DrDroid> I was under the impression that versions ending with .04 were LTS and .10 were not.
<invaders_> hi
<invaders_> hi people
<k1l> DrDroid: LTS were 10.04, 12.04, 14.04 so 16.04 will be the next.
<invaders_> hehe
<D-Spair> Hi all, need some help with my laptop.. Since upgrading to 15.04, my system is only showing a single core on my i5-3337U (dual core with HT). I check the BIOS, but core multiprocessing IS enabled. I tried a couple of different kernels from GRUN boot, but no differences. Any suggestions?
<DrDroid> Ok thanks k1l for that.
<D-Spair> *checked *GRUB
 * D-Spair is not good speller when typing fast..
<D-Spair> 'cat /proc/cpuino' shows a single processor too! This is not good!
<DrDroid> D-Spair, did you install the 32 bit or the 64 bit version.
<D-Spair> DrDroid:  64 - Linux satellite-p55.ad.zanclus.com 3.16.0-32-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 4 15:01:53 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> D-Spair: see the porp. drivers tab in the software and updates system settings
<k1l> D-Spair: that is not a 15.04 kernel
<k1l> D-Spair: make sure the "linux-generic" package is installed
<D-Spair> k1l:  I know, I booted into an older kernel to see if it was a kernel problem...
<D-Spair> I have tried several
<kostkon> !info linux-headers-generic
<ubottu> linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.16.15 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<arcsky> Anyone got wlan adapter TP-LInk T2U installed ?
<manohar> hello every one
<D-Spair> DrDroid:  k1l : I have tried every kernel I still have in my GRUB menu and I still have the same problem... So, that kinda makes me wonder if it is a kernel params issue... Let me check my grub settings...
<k1l> D-Spair: see what i wrote above
<manohar> i am using  ubuntu 14.04 .  i am new in compiling a package
<DrDroid> Have you tried htop D-Spair?
<ricard> hola a todos
<ricard> alguien sabe si el kernel-3.13.0-53 va bien?
<manohar> if i do make i got "dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libhtp-0.5.17.so.1 (used by debian/cs-suricata/usr/sbin/suricata)
<manohar> "
<manohar> any one help me?
<k1l> !es | ricard
<ubottu> ricard: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<D-Spair> AHA! I was right... Some changes I made to try to get my keyboard to work through sleep/hibernate cycles had disabled multicore! I'm back baby!
<meat147> Hey guys, i want to put my current system on a USB Stick how can i archive this ?
<jmfurlott> Is it possible to have more control over the tiling in unity?
<DrDroid> D-Spair your kung fu is strong :-)
<meat147> nvm found the solution my searching terms where just bad before
<ricard> heloo
<ricard> is good kernel-3.13.0-53?
<k1l> ricard: what do you mean?
<manohar> we are getting error in compiling a package any one help me?
<ricard> the main is correct this version
<k1l> ricard: can you explain the problem a bit more?
<k1l> ricard: for 14.04 the main kernel is linux-image-3.13.0-51-generic
<ricard> yes but done problems
<Oneiroi> Does anyone know the ubuntu lp bug id for CVE-2015-3456 ?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-3456)
<k1l> Oneiroi: see ubuntu.com/usn
<ricard> alguien sabe decirme si es fiable kernel-3.13.0-53
<k1l> ricard: this channel is english only. for spanish please see the #ubuntu-es channel like you have been told several times now
<bishops> Hello all! I'm running ubuntu 14.04 and it only detects one of my usb port (I have two). how can I make it detect the other?
<k1l> !es > ricard
<ubottu> ricard, please see my private message
<rajesh> hiii
<blib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11113695/ - any ideas how to fix this?
<Guest63055> hii
<Guest63055> current windows manager is unsupported whats this mean
<Guest63055> anyone knows anything
<k1l> blib: running in vbox?
<k1l> Guest63055: what ubuntu? what version? where does that error happen? whats happening at all=
<Guest63055> ubuntu mate 15.04
<Guest63055> amd64
<blib> k1l: yes - and vbox guest additions installed
<Guest63055> while clicking the windows in menu
<Guest63055> looks and feel > windows
<k1l> blib: make sure kernel headers are installed so it can build the modules needed
<k1l> Guest63055: what is the issue? i still dont know what the problem is where you get that message?
<blib> k1l: Indeed they are - vbox guest additions installed properly
<blib> k1l: What is surprising is, apart from one user, everyone else can login without problems
<asdfghdn1> hi
<Guest63055> okay i will google it
<asdfghdn1> sure
<asdfghdn1> centos 7
<BubbaGrace> i know this isnt exactly an ubuntu question, but how do you make xchat open urls on double click?
<BubbaGrace> its been driving me nuts and i just thought to finally ask someone
<asdfghdn1> reg xubuntu
<asdfghdn1> any idea
<k1l> asdfghdn1: what is your ubuntu support question?
<asdfghdn1> to setup nginx on it
<k1l> !nginx
<k1l> asdfghdn1: what about that? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nginx
<Bluewolf> Hi all, anyone know of a program which edits the information of audio files, as well as allowing their album covers to appear in place of the actual files?
<asdfghdn1> nginx with php-fpm
<asdfghdn1> give me suitable link
<Dreaman> how to install timeviwer in ubuntu 15.04 64 bit error instalation
<BubbaGrace> bluewolf: kid3 is in the software center
<BubbaGrace> i have never personally used it but its there
<basil2x> Bluewolf, Puddletag will edit music file tags.  As for the other, I'm not sure
<BubbaGrace> there is also tagtool
<BubbaGrace> kid3 is kde though
<basil2x> Puddletag can use Amazon's music DB to fix dodgy tags.
<basil2x> As well as musicbrainz and several others.
<basil2x> Not seen kid3...  Perhaps should look
<Bluewolf> BubbaGrace: Audacity, does that also do that?
<BubbaGrace> ill have to look into that myself. I used to let exaile do that for me when I cared about that kind of stuff
<BubbaGrace> audacity? no
<BubbaGrace> thats an audio editor
<Bluewolf> Exactly, so it should allow one to save the information right?
<BubbaGrace> puddletag looks much better than kid3
<BubbaGrace> yea it allows you to edit idv tags, but its not exactly user friendly or has any sort of bulk actions
<basil2x> Grrr--- reboot... k-button gone all strange.
<Bluewolf> okay so puddletag then?
<BubbaGrace> what exactly are you trying to do? If you arent cutting audio or recording dont use audacity for that
<BubbaGrace> puddletag looks the best to me
<BubbaGrace> what do people use for music players these days? Im sure there has to be a better option than exaile right?
<xubuntu> oi gente
<xubuntu> tem algun br
<xubuntu> ae
<BubbaGrace> and please not songbird
<k1l> !br | xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Munt> Hey folks have you got any idea why my x11vnc  server on my ubuntu desktop 15 VM    cant be accessed ?      it shows up in the bonjor list but spits out connection refused in all the clients im testing it in
<Guest83166> #ubuntu-br
<Bluewolf> BubbaGrace, I just like my music in order. Specifically it information, artist, album and so on. I hate redoing everything each time I reinstall, sitting an changing all that information. So I want I program which will allow me to make those changes and save them as such.
<k1l> BubbaGrace: i gave up on rhythmbox and such and hear radiotray or from my mobile-phone running my google music app. :)
<BubbaGrace> radiotray huh
 * basil2x uses IDJC to listen to music... also to internet JD
<basil2x> DJ*
<BubbaGrace> that any good? I seen it before but thought it would just be cheesy online streams. Does it have real FM channels?
<k1l> BubbaGrace: for streams.
<k1l> but my fm radio stations provide streams so i hear them with that
<BubbaGrace> right of course they will be streams. but how is the selection say compared to tunein?
<basil2x> The version of IDJC in the repos is old and crusty.  Build the latest git.
<BubbaGrace> basil2x just like avidemux. It took me a bunch of renecoded videos to realize the repo version is old as hell and sucks with h264
<basil2x> avidemux is very sad recently
<basil2x> kdenlive is better, and since kdenlive is tragic, that's sad.
<BubbaGrace> the version in the repos cannot handle vbr audio at all. it will be out of sync every time
<basil2x> cinelerra is best... until it gives up and explodes without warning.
<BubbaGrace> man this music on the cinelerra site is weird
<BubbaGrace> im going to check it out though. thanks for the suggestion
<Bluewolf> BubbaGrace: Thanks for the help
<BubbaGrace> cinelerra looks like a real pain to get running
<pc11> gfh
<pc11> hola
<xangua> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<NikLP> right I'm having trouble with partitions. lots of reading, not much success.
<NikLP> I'm making a dual boot with win7 (because)
<NikLP> so I have a primary (system) partition (because, windows)
<NikLP> and a NTFS win partition which is the main windows one
<NikLP> and I have one more for an encrypted dropbox area which has decided it's also going to be primary
<victor__> Hi guys, i'm a KDE lover but since kubuntu took plasma 5 i find it very green for my needs (even if it's beautiful as hell...). I'm thinking about giving a chance to ubuntu unity. I'd like to try both unity and cinnamon and so, is there any imcompatibility installing ubuntu unity and then adding cinnamon from ppa?
<NikLP> now I want to delegate some space to ubuntu (split between home slash and swap) and have the rest left to spare shareable drive space
<NikLP> but win7 says I have run out of partitions
<NikLP> so how can I make it happen? :/
<k1l> NikLP: you can only have 4 primary partitions
<teward> NikLP: screenshot diskmanager
<NikLP> k1l: yes exactly. but I had this exact setup before with no issues, so how can I make the ubuntu installer use extended partitions or something?
<NikLP> teward: in win7?
<NikLP> I deleted the ubuntu partitions again cos I figured I would have to use an extended partition
<teward> NikLP: yes, but k1l can help you more, at this second i have to fix a wifi problem (complex networks are complex)
<NikLP> kk
<k1l> NikLP: so we still dont know what exact partitions you actually got now
<NikLP> k1l: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72790/diskmanager.PNG
<teward> NikLP: and a screenshot of the Disk Manager on Windows might help, or gparted from a liveusb/livecd
<NikLP> ^^
<pc12> holo
<k1l> just do the partitioning you would like there. like making an extended one and then put /, /home (and maybe swap) into that.
<k1l> then just direct the installer to use that partitions
<NikLP> k1l: when I right click the free space I only get "new simple volume"
<k1l> NikLP: this is windows, right?
<NikLP> k1l: that's a win sshot yes
<k1l> NikLP: you cant do that in win.
<k1l> just boot up ubuntu (live) and start gparted or the installer
<NikLP> k1l: right :/ but when I allocate logical partitions of 6g swap, 10g each for home/slash, it just makes primarys instead and kaboom :/
<k1l> nope it doesnt.
<NikLP> well... that works ok but then I can't access the free space in the win diskman
<k1l> just use manual partitioning and do it yourself.
<NikLP> it says I can't create a nother partition in win7 :(
<k1l> NikLP: ?
<NikLP> I've done this twice already
<k1l> i dont care what win says or wants.
<NikLP> k1l: ok let me outline.
<NikLP> k1l: installed win7, which makes two ptns for itself
<k1l> windows doesnt work with ext4 what you need for ubuntu.
<NikLP> right I know
<NikLP> but I *can* do this dual boot thing
<NikLP> I've done it beofre
<NikLP> surely?
<NikLP> k1l: or am I losing my mind ? :)
<k1l> NikLP: what is your issue?
<k1l> you can not (!!!!) make the partitions needed from win. you need to run the ubuntu live system for that anyway.
<NikLP> k1l: I have 2 win parts. then I manually allocate three logical partitions in the parted in ubuntu mate installer, but when that finishes I can't add more partitions in win 7 disk manager
<k1l> i dont get what your issue is now?
<RedPenguin> hey all
<NikLP> I'm not trying to make ubuntu partitions in windows k1l - I have done that in parted in installer
<NikLP> k1l: but I have 140gb of disk which I can't use because the installer uses primary partitions and then I run out and can't use the free space
<k1l> NikLP: right now you just have 3 windows partitions.
<RedPenguin> Is there a way to verify free space on ext4? For some reason df's results and du's results make it appear like 200GB or so is missing
<NikLP> k1l: effectively, yes - one is a ntfs truecrypt partition but it's ntfs so windwos yes
<k1l> NikLP: ok. lets stop right here. please boot into a live ubuntu system. come back here when that system is running.
<NikLP> kk
<mcphail> RedPenguin: how big is the disk? 5% will be kept for root
<mcphail> RedPenguin: but that amount can be tweaked up or down
<NikLP> k1l: right I'm booting into ubuntu mate 15.04 installer from usb
<RedPenguin> well it's two together, at 910GB and 917GB, supposedly 990GB used with 676GB free
<RedPenguin> I would figure with 990GB used, the free would be closer to 1TB
<NikLP> k1l: so I want to select "install ubuntu mate" I guess?
<mcphail> RedPenguin: 2 together in a RAID? One mounted over the other?
<RedPenguin> one mounted over
<RedPenguin> I get like 45GB each being 5 percent, so still doesn't sound right
<mcphail> RedPenguin: and, if you unmount the top disk, do you have anything is the bottom disk at that mount point which is being hidden by the stuff in the top disk?
<mcphail> RedPenguin: i.e. if it is mounted at /home, if you unoumt it do you have existing stuff in /home?
<NikLP> k1l: am I on the right track, or is it better to "try" and get into the os that way?
<mcphail> RedPenguin: (and bear in mind df is not a reliable source of disk usage anyway, although I think it is generally fine for ext4)
<k1l> NikLP: open "gparted" and do the partitioning you like
<NikLP> k1l: right but I'm to open the "try" before attempting the install, yes?
<RedPenguin> mcphail: one sec, guess gotta wait a little bit, mythtv is currently using the disk so can't umount it now to check and not mounted at /home
<mcphail> RedPenguin: the other thing I can't quite remember is whether df and du report sparse files differently...
<welovfree> can you tell me if c program is running gedit in background http://pastebin.com/iuN7XwqM or tell me what he's doing?
<k1l> NikLP: yes
<welovfree> *this c program
<NikLP> k1l: ok so in gparted, I just create the three partitions that I tried before? 6g swap / 10g home / 10g slash ?
<NikLP> k1l: or do I need to create extended partition and put those three inside that?
<NikLP> k1l: ie, create 26g ptn then three logical?
<k1l> NikLP: please read what i already said: make aextended one and put the ubuntu one into that
<segaboy> Can anyone recommend a USB 3.0 port replicator that works well with ubuntu?
<vcoinminer> hi. I am using ufw, does ufw allow login from pem? or if I ssh with pem, I can skip ufw?
<NikLP> k1l: that's fine, I will make an extended one - you haven't said anything about ptns after that, I read the backscroll :/
<NikLP> k1l: do I just make those three as per my initial attempt in the installer?
<thedarklord> Hello.
<NikLP> k1l: sorry I missed a bit, will try with this and see what happens
<thedarklord> Anyone know how to update CMake? My current repo isn't allowing me to upgrade to it (may be out of date?)
<thedarklord> Thing I'm trying to compile requires 2.8.12, I have 2.8.9
<welovfree> any body here?
<god_phantom> I'm here
<thedarklord> Hi.
<ioria> welovfree, dit-moi
<ioria> welovfree, what you wanna do with that prog ?
<ioria> welovfree, not in background in foreground :-)
<thedarklord> Why am I seeing none of welovfree's messages now .-.
<NikLP> k1l: ok I have three partitions in an extended - do I need to do anything to assign those to different mount points? slash/home?
<somsip> thedarklord: when people say nothing, no messages are shown
<tgm4883> lol
<teward> is there a way to have my system automatically start up with bluetooth off?
<teward> (14.04)
<teward> not disabled, but just 'off'
<thedarklord> So, asking again in case anyone didn't see it: How do I upgrade CMake without apt-get?
<thedarklord> My repo isn't up-to-date with the newest version
<k1l> NikLP: yes, you need to make sure they get mounted to the right mount point from the installer.
<xangua> !compile | thedarklord
<ubottu> thedarklord: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<somsip> !ppa | thedarklord
<ubottu> thedarklord: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<xangua> and why do you want "newest version" thedarklord ¿
<thedarklord> Oh. Thanks
<NikLP> k1l: so when the installer runs it will ask me where to put what? :)
<thedarklord> Program I'm attempting to compile doesn't appear to work with current version.
<k1l> NikLP: but that is quite simple task. just go with manual installing entry and make sure you check the partition settings
<k1l> NikLP: that is not rocket science
<NikLP> k1l: ok, just had issues previously (obviously)
<thedarklord> Also, almost certain this matters, but I'm using a version of Crunchbang that may be Debian (???)
<xangua> neither supported here thedarklord
<thedarklord> darn
<k1l> thedarklord: better ask the crunchbang support (didnt they stop with that distro anyway?)
<thedarklord> Yes, development's stopped. Only suitable place appears to be either the debian IRC or the crunchbang forums
<serses> it is possible to reset ubuntu ?
<somsip> serses: define 'reset'
<serses> like a fresh instal
<serses> install*
<somsip> serses: yes. Do a fresh install
<serses> is this my only option?
<thedarklord> anyways, i'm gonna get outta here so I can go ask people in the debian IRC
<thedarklord> bye y'all
<somsip> serses: you want to reset ubuntu to it's state when it was first installed? Recover from backup made immediately after you installed before. In the absence of one, reinstall and prepare for next time you want to do this
<serses> i want to do a reset because i want to change from gnome to kde
<Fodd> hey guys
<guest12345_> does anyone know the difference between nvidia driver with and with 'updates' suffix ?
<Fodd> thanks for your help yest, i got the USB stick to work, and installed Ubuntu 15 :)
<EriC^^> serses: just type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<NikLP> k1l: respectfully, I see the partitions in the installer but nowhere can I see how to assign home to a partition. Or is the only option to select which partition to install the OS onto, and then pick a /home later?
<somsip> serses: just install the kde package(s) you want. Gnome can remain in the background
<serses> so i can switch between these 2?
<somsip> !kde | serses (I think this tells you about packages for KDE, and yes, you can)
<ubottu> serses (I think this tells you about packages for KDE, and yes, you can): KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<NikLP> serses: I believe you can install whichever desktop you want and switch at login
<k1l> NikLP: http://i.stack.imgur.com/C8yln.png
<serses> ok thanks for you help
<k1l> NikLP: see "mountpoint"
<somsip> serses: np
<k1l> NikLP: i dont know what installer version you have there and what it should look like. but just ba sure to make that partitions you see their are directed to be mounted as /, as /home and swap etc. formating might be clever, too
<k1l> NikLP: or something like this: http://www.howtoplaza.com/images/Howtoinsta.04onamanuallycreatedpartition_9303/installingubuntu9.0411.gif
<god_phantom> I'm a DBA so I don't do a ton of server administration. If I got a RHCA you think Canonical would at least consider me for a position?
<k1l> NikLP: really. that is a easy task. its the same as you install windows.
<NikLP> k1l: no it's ok, I have it now. I think (strongly)
<NikLP> k1l: there was some oddness in the Change bit of the partition editor in the installer but I'm certain this will be ok now
<NikLP> as long as the ext part works :p
<jost> I just removed myself accidentially from group "sudo", and am the only admin for a machine
<jost> How can I give myself sudo-rights again?
<somsip> !recovery | jost
<ubottu> jost: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<somsip> jost: no, that's not what I meant...
<jost> The machine is a rasperry pi with ubuntu on it, so I can't reboot it - the SD-card would get into an unstable state and the machine would fail to boot afterwards
<jost> and since I have not root rights, I can't just shut it down cleanly
<OerHeks> jost,  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<OerHeks> somsip, it is named in the !sudo factoid
<somsip> OerHeks: ah - cheers
<jost> OerHeks: Ok, but what if I can't reboot (because it's a raspberry pi which needs a software command issued by root to shutdown cleanly)?
<jost> I I could just take the SD card and mount it on my main machine, it wouldn't be a problem
<somsip> jost: IME, I've shutdown Pis plenty of times unsafely with no problems. Except old versions of XMBC which could take the SD card down if that happened
<jost> somsip: I've done that two, three times
<jost> and each time it would not boot afterwards (its a pi 2 B)
<somsip> jost: definitely had a power cut since I got my 2B and it
<somsip> jost: it' still fine, but difference experiences. Anyway, you need a solution
<dschense> hi, anybody online who can help with graphic problems on acer aspire 7745g switchable grafics ati mobility radeon hd 5850 / intel gpu
<NikLP> k1l: ok this is fun. I'm back at exactly the same point as before. :) can't create another partition for my data in win7 https://www.dropbox.com/s/hyub83dntfm2ayv/Screenshot%202015-05-13%2015.13.27.png?dl=0
<manohar__> hello every one.
<NikLP> k1l: would I be able to create one in gparted that I can access from win/ubuntu?
<dschense> hi
<bazhang> !info nvidia-prime
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<manohar__> i am getting error in comping a package.
<k1l> NikLP: why didnt you create that on gparted?
<bazhang> what package manohar__
<NikLP> k1l: because it needs to be ntfs and I figured I would have to create it in win...? :/
<manohar__> suricata 2.0.8
<k1l> NikLP: sorry but you are making it waaaaay harder than it is. forget about that "i want to do that in windows" at all. just use gparted on (live)ubuntu.
<bazhang> !find suricata
<ubottu> Found: suricata
<bazhang> !info suricata
<ubottu> suricata (source: suricata): Next Generation Intrusion Detection and Prevention Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-3 (vivid), package size 747 kB, installed size 2878 kB
<k1l> NikLP: gparted can create all formats you want
<bazhang> manohar__, install from repos
<manohar__> error " error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libhtp-0.5.17.so.1 (used by debian/cs-suricata/usr/sbin/suricata)"
<manohar__> no
<bazhang> manohar__, sudo apt-get install suricata
<manohar__> no
<NikLP> k1l: ok so I guess I can just make the partition there. Maybe that's where I was going wrong - I really thought I'd created the partitions in gparted last time, but I couldn't find the same guide I used. no worries.
<k1l> NikLP: anyway. i need to leave now. forget about handling stuff in windows because it doesnt care about other OSs. just use gparted from a live-ubuntu. thats it.
<manohar__> bazhang, we download suricata from his websit
<bazhang> what version of debian manohar__
<NikLP> k1l: thanks very much for your help :)
<RedPenguin> mcphail: nothing under mount
<manohar__> i am using ubuntu 14.04 and try to compile suricata package
<manohar__> bazhang, i think error is from ubuntu
<bazhang> manohar__, dl'ing from websites is not how to manage packages
<OerHeks> !find libhtp
<ubottu> Found: libhtp-dev, libhtp1
<OerHeks> manohar__, not an error, just install the dependencie -dev
<manohar__> OerHeks, i dont know which dependency is pending to install?
<OerHeks> manohar__, ubottu gave the answer
<jost> somsip: yes, I need a solution - attaching a monitor and a keyboard to the pi2 would help, since there is another account on it, but that account can't be used via ssh, only physically. But the monitor won't get a signal (the pi is running, I can ssh in)... ideas how to fix that?
<dschense> manohar__, sudo apt-get install libhtp-dev
<somsip> jost: no. it appears you're hitting the wall that is linux security. you are not authorised to close it down safely, so you can't. It may be as simple (and frustrating) as that
 * OerHeks wonders how one exclude himself from sudo, by accident
<jost> somsip: Yes, but I meant regarding the "no signal"-thing
<somsip> jost: it's not a hardware support channel, not a Pi channel. Maybe #raspi can help?
<jost> OerHeks: simple: You discover that your primary group is "sudo" for some reason, and set out to fix it, without too much thinking :-)
<ki7mt> jost, I looked through the history here, but did not see it, which image did you burn to the mSD card?
<davidczr> caca
<aikidouke> i'm trying to read through ubuntu kvm docs, is it possible to build centos vm's in ubuntu, the man page for vm-builder says ubuntu only?
<cfhowlett> aikidouke, I've run centos in virtualbox
<manohar__> dschense, error is still same after installing libhtp-dev
<aikidouke> cfhowlett: yes me too, im wanting to use kvm to set up a virtual lab
<shay_shay> aikidouke: consider lxc instead if you're wanting to do Linux on linux
<manohar__> i am using newest version of libhtp1
<OerHeks> manohar__, their page suggest to use the ppa, and you would get updates
<aikidouke> shay_shay: i will look into that
<niklas> hi
<OerHeks> http://suricata-ids.org/download/
<niklas> whats that
<niklas> whats that?
<shay_shay> aikidouke: lxc allows you to share your system resources dynamically, as opposed to VMs which partition the resources
<niklas> how i can use the picamer module on the raspberrypi with ubuntu mate
<manohar__> 0erHeks  i am new on ubuntu i dont know how to use ppa
<aikidouke> shay_shay: that sounds useful, thank you
<shay_shay> niklas: there's one option in the config.txt ... let me get it
<jost> ki7mt: I used the ubuntu-arm image: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<OerHeks> manohar__,  next to Ubuntu with ppa url, there is a doc, if you don't know howto use ppa
<OerHeks> manohar__, https://redmine.openinfosecfoundation.org/projects/suricata/wiki/Ubuntu_Installation_-_Personal_Package_Archives_%28PPA%29
<ki7mt> jost, I've used that one as well, that's not an official Ubuntu Image, and it's missing a few items. I would suggest the official RPI image, then dist-upgrade it to Jessie. But that is all Off Topic here in the Ubuntu Support Channel.
<jost> ki7mt: yeah, just wanted to make sure there is no other option than hard resetting the PI and manipulating the SD card
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I have side by side windows in Screen?
<shay_shay> that Ubuntu RPI image is very professionally done
<shay_shay> its based on the work of this guy: http://sjoerd.luon.net/posts/2015/02/debian-jessie-on-rpi2/
<ioria> manohar__, this is the list of dependencies ... you can figure out http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty-updates/suricata
<shay_shay> adapted by an Ubuntu employee
<ki7mt> jost, That's what I would recommend. Save your data, re-image the mSD card. Then, then you start again, create a second user, with the same exact groups as the user <pi> and never use the pi account except for recovery things like this.
<jost> ki7mt: I still have a recovery user
<jost> Named "ubuntu" in this case
<jost> but I can't login using SSH with it, since SSH passwort auth is deactivated, and no public key is put into that users directory
<ki7mt> jost, That's good. Use that and I would recommend the Wheezy to Jessie Upgrade path, that image is works nicely.
<jost> So I tried to plug a keyboard and monitor, but that does not work either - no signal on the screen
<ki7mt> jost, The RPI does not provide power to the HDMI connector. you need a a TV or adapter that provides signal power.
<jost> ki7mt: ah ok - thanks for the hint
<ki7mt> jost, Your KB/Mouse, if they are USB should work though.
<jost> yeah, but they're not so much of use when I can't see anything
<ki7mt> jost, Indeed. it is a pandora's box so to speak.
<jayjo> I want to set up a name lookup for an internal webpage, but I don't want to edit each machines' /etc/hosts/... is there a way to adjust lookup just on the internal network
<jayjo> is it dhcp settings? is there a good resource for this topic?
<mcphail> jayjo: the machines don't have avahi/bonjour/whatever?
<jayjo> I'm sure they have bonjour - they're all macs
<Dumle29> Hello there. I'm having some issues with an NFS mount of my NAS, that seems to have appered out of the blue. I suddenly don't have any write access. I believe it is mounted via NFSv4
<mcphail> jayjo: then you should already be able to access the page at "http://hostname.local"
<jayjo> Is that all done through bonjour?
<jayjo> well the page is hosted on ubuntu ec2 instance
<jayjo> public ip, restricted to access from only internal (our ip)
<jayjo> maybe not the best way to do it, but I can't host it from my macbook
<mcphail> jayjo: aah - that's different :)
<jayjo> I know I could manually adjust each machines /etc/hosts to lookup to that ip with whatever name I want, but is there a way to force any machine from my network to resolve to an ip with particular name lookup?
<jayjo> I don't know much about this topic, to be fair so any bit of information could be really enlightening
<mcphail> jayjo: you could run your own dns server, I suppose.
<mcphail> jayjo: I can't see how that would be any easier, though
<jayjo> so really I should just adjust etc/hosts
<cowbacon> jayjo: just put a DNS server infront of the network and have it resolve to w/e you want?
<ioria> !info bind9
<ubottu> bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.9.5.dfsg-9 (vivid), package size 305 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<mcphail> jayjo: or run the webserver internally :). Easier than running a dns server
<_KLINE__> 卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐 HEIL HITLER 卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐卐
<cfhowlett> !ops | _KLINE__ ban requested ...
<ubottu> _KLINE__ ban requested ...: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cowbacon> :)
<snowly2> hello folks, i have a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS on a laptop with hybrib graphics (w/ nvidia gtx850m). i want the system to use the integrated gpu for everything unless i run something with "optirun". how can i achieve this? (a complete fresh install, nothing except an apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade so do not have even nvidia drivers yet)
<cowbacon> snowly2: can this be what you're looking for? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<snowly2> cowbacon: checking right away, thank you very much.
<snowly2> cowbacon: i see, i followed the steps explained on that page before but got an error stating that optirun couldn't find the drivers for the secondary GPU.
<maribel> hola
<ismail_> merhaba
<Thiru> Thiru
<ismail_> türkçe bilen var mı
<MonkeyDust> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kostkon> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<cfhowlett> is that Turkish?
<ismail_> hadi canım
<maribel> solo español
<ismail_> turkey
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ismail_> speek is turkish
<farzad> hi
<OerHeks> snowly2,  the 337 and up driver should work, surely the 340 http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverresults.aspx/74888/en-us , is that nvidia enabled in your bios?
<snowly2> OerHeks: i checked my bios for the option but did not see any regarding GPU
<snowly2> OerHeks: shall i just try to install the 337 package from the official repo and then bumblebee?
<snowly2> i just want to stop the overheating unless i actively want to use the nvidia card for an application.
<bstarek> nfs for streaming videos? anybody? =)
<ful> ?
<ful> 有人吗
<SchrodingersScat> !cn | ful
<ubottu> ful: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nikko> ,
<ful> hi
<nikko> hello
<ful> is there any one？
<cfhowlett> !cn | ful
<ubottu> ful: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nikko> does anyone know how to set up remote desktop?
<ful> hehe ，i‘m chinese
<SchrodingersScat> !vnc | nikko
<ubottu> nikko: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<cfhowlett> ful, english only in this channel please
<ful> oh
<nikko> will it work from a mint 17.1 to mint 17.1 machine?
<kostkon> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> !mint | nikko, mint is not supported here.
<ubottu> nikko, mint is not supported here.: please see above
<nikko> oh ok thanks!
<Fingel> this channel is great
<Fingel> !42 | Fingel
<ubottu> Fingel, please see my private message
<Fingel> excellent
<ful> ubuntu is slowly。。。than win
<ful> yes？
<Fingel> ubuntu is win
<god_phantom> ful: slowly what?
<Fingel> oh, slower than windows?
<ful> fill
<Fingel> I think not
<ful> yes slower than window
<cfhowlett> ful false
<Fingel> no
<god_phantom> i wouldn't say that at all
<Fingel> them's fightin words
<MonkeyDust> Fingel  did you have a support question?
<ful> oh?
<MonkeyDust> ful  ^^^
<ful> hehe
<cfhowlett> ful, do you have a technicl problem?  ask it now
<ful> no
<god_phantom> have you tried ubuntu, ful?
<cfhowlett> ful, try ubuntukylin.
<cfhowlett> !kylin | ful
<ubottu> ful: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<dschense> i have this error on my acer aspire 7745g running in switchable mode: http://askubuntu.com/questions/613602/ubuntu-15-04-freezes-for-a-second-every-6-10-seconds-pci-radeon-related-message
<ful> try it ago
<ful> ubuntu phone,i want it
<popey> ful: http://www.bq.com/gb/aquaris-e4-5-ubuntu-edition
<popey> Click "Buy" :D
<ful> meizu phone,up ubuntu,but test
<popey> soon
<ful> u use ubuntu or windows often?
<MonkeyDust> ful  stick to support suestions or go somewhere else
<cfhowlett> ful please take your chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank hyou.
<MonkeyDust> questions*
<ful> hehe ,sorry ,88 haha
<lenny`baking> I . want . to use Ubuntu. Not sure if I can.
<cfhowlett> lenny`baking, download ubuntu.  make a boot usb.  boot the usb.  test.
<MonkeyDust> lenny`baking  then learn it like you learned windows or mac: by using it
<Samul`> hi all
<lenny`baking> Although I'm not sure I have much of a use for Ubuntu also, now that I figured out how to use lua on windows
<cfhowlett> lenny`baking, then ... don't.
<Samul`> I want to add some chars to my italian keyboard layout, but I just can't remember how I did this the last time I used ubuntu, in 2014
<Samul`> is there an easy way to do that?
<MonkeyDust> lenny`baking  use whatever system you need or like most
<Samul`> I found a tool, keyboardlayouteditor, but I can't get it to work. it actually runs but it's too tricky for me
<Samul`> it may sound weird, but I feel more comfortable editing text files rather than using GUI's
<MonkeyDust> Samul`  try this is a terminal    sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Samul`> that's not what I want to do, MonkeyDust
<Samul`> I want to add new chars so that for example alt gr + J equals an 'en dash'
<MonkeyDust> Samul`  is this useful (not sure what dvorak is, beside a music composer) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221052
<delinquentme> Unsure where else to ask this .. but it seems slightly off topic : SHA1SUM.... will this be influenced by the NAME of a file?
<cfhowlett> delinquentme, no.
<Samul`> MonkeyDust: if I'm not mistaken, dvorak is a keyboard layout
<Samul`> nothing I really need actually
<Samul`> my goal is to keep my current layout and just add some characters
<MonkeyDust> Samul`  last attempt http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868383
<Samul`> xkeycaps, that's the script I was looking for!
<Samul`> I just couldn't remember its name
<Samul`> thank you MonkeyDust
<chotaz`w> Samul`, there's this aswell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions
<MonkeyDust> Samul`  learned something new myself
<Samul`> glad to hear that
<Samul`> thank you chotaz`w as well, but xkeycaps is really what I was looking for!
<EriC^^> !cookie | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Samul`> lol
 * MonkeyDust eagerly devours cookie
 * cfhowlett misses !beer ...
<Samul`> ^ lol²
<Munt> hey folks … how can i check the cause of the apport system program problem pop up ?
<k1l_> Munt: click on "more info" and see what program called apport
<lenny> !beer?
<ubottu> lenny: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Munt> nmcli    most likely from my autoload vpn script during bootup :(
<mkantor1> Does anybody know the difference between the https://uec-images.ubuntu.com/ and http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/ ? The sites use different AMI IDs for the same release/arch and some AMIs are only available on cloud-images, but I can't figure out why they both exist.
<Munt> thanks k1l_
<Exagone313> hello, how to install mariadb without uninstalling mysql?
<Exagone313> i'll delete mysql when i'll be sure
<Exagone313> ok it seems to be not easy, i just make a backup ...
<ioria> Exagone313, you have to purge mysql
<Exagone313> why it's not possible to run mariadb on another port?
<ioria> Exagone313, no clue
<bstarek> Exagone313, whats your question? uninstall mysql or installing mariadb
<Exagone313> i wanted to try mariadb without uninstalling mysql
<Exagone313> but i give up
<bstarek> then fireup a new vm, or try on different machine
<Exagone313> i use mysql for different apps
<bstarek> i have never tried both on same ubuntu and i dont suggest it
<Exagone313> but to upgrade teamspeak i need to use mariadb
<bstarek> create a dump.sql file and upload on mariadb
<bstarek> see if there are differences..
<bstarek> you wont know until you try it
<bstarek> set up a test environment
<ioria> Exagone313, it seems possible.... but....
<sourav_8yt3c0d3> hello world
<Exagone313> too late i upgraded to mariadb, i try if it works well
<Exagone313> thanks for helping
<ioria> Exagone313, i would't do that, anyway : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17260125/running-mariadb-mysql-on-the-same-server
<ioria> seems too easy
<muresanvlad> Hello! I just installed smartgit,but I dont like it and I would like to remove it.How can I do that?
<daftykins> how did you put it on?
<muresanvlad> using ppa
<bstarek> apt-get --purge remove
<daftykins> sudo apt-get purge <package>
<muresanvlad> ah
<muresanvlad> okay,Iĺl try
<kokut> Hello, how can i check if the mouse is being detected by ubuntu?
<muresanvlad> bstarek: Thanks,it works!
<bstarek> muresanvlad, np!
<kokut> k the mouse is being detected, nvm
<maarhart> wifi not working anymore
<maarhart> at least not appearing in the gui
<maarhart> could anyone help?
<maarhart> I tried rebooting but nothing
<ioria> maarhart, open a terminal and ping 8.8.8.8
<maarhart> I am using usb tethering at the moment
<maarhart> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=29 ttl=55 time=432 ms
<maarhart> ioria, here is a bit of dmesg http://paste.debian.net/176455
<daftykins> so you need to tell the channel what changed to make it stop working - and also say what model card you have
<maarhart> ifconfig shows eth0, eth1 and lo
<maarhart> I don't know what changed
<daftykins> boot an older kernel as a test
<Cundhi> someone have hacker irc?
<maarhart> daftykins: I tried that
<maarhart> its a macbook airport
<ioria> maarhart, you turned on usb tethering in your phone after connecting the usb cable ?
<daftykins> ioria: you're focussing on the wrong thing :P
<imAsheep> can i use tethering to connect my bath tube to the internet?
<imAsheep> can i use tethering to connect my bath tube to the IOT?
<daftykins> imAsheep: stop wasting our time and leave.
<imAsheep> thats rude
<bleurg> Hi. My new Gnome 15.04 install is disconnecting from Wifi whenever it wants. Gnome 14.10 never did that. but 15.04 solved some graphics freez.. Any idea what I should try pls?
<maarhart> ioria:yes
<ioria> ok
<maarhart> yes, usb tethering works. wifi doesn't
<ibj> my Internet is wi-fi too. i use xubuntu and it doesn't disconnect itself.
<ibj> it's cable connection from my wi-fi device. ( sim card network )
<daftykins> that's not wifi, that's mobile broadband
<ioria> maarhart, maybe it's the firmware
<maarhart> ioria: you are right. firmware-b43-installer was needed
<maarhart> I think
<bleurg> yeah my problem is from the new ubuntu 15.04 gnome. I can run windows or macos wifi no problemo here.
<maarhart> installing it now
<bleurg> 15.04 solved a lot of problems with new cpus/graphics cards tho. (broadwell).
<malware_> hey
<ibj> bleurg, Ubuntu GNOME make my Plank dock freeze so I returned to Xubuntu but i don't use Plank anymore.
<jay__> daftykins you here?
<daftykins> sorta, about to head out
<Browncodes> Hey all, I'm having an issue with Ubuntu 14.04. Problem and error are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11116857/ issue is with execv
<jay__> just wanted to say thanks
<jay__> 10% xfered so far
<daftykins> ten!? crikey
<jay__> ick on windows using remote to monitor it
<jay__> yeah its a lot of production video
<daftykins> ah
<jay__> very large files
<Guest56850> hi
<jay__> the data rates change every file
<jay__> seen it as high as 15 mb
<jay__> it will be awhile lol
<imAsheep> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/15/05/13/158219/third-bangladeshi-blogger-murdered-in-as-many-months
<daftykins> :D ah well glad it's chugging away
<jay__> that it is
<daftykins> imAsheep: either adhere to the topic of the channel or leave, please - NO more links.
<jay__> i blasted seagate on twitter and they sent me a DM telling me the seagate drive is NOT a backup
<k1l_> imAsheep: offtopic in here
<jay__> WTF lol
<bleurg> ibj , i never used plank. Gnome extensions are sleeker imo. I'm new to Linux  (few months) but i really like gnome shell exensions. Juste I traded some random freez (14.10) for random wifi disconect (15.04) which piss me off.
<jay__> they said i would be safe if i did a backup, so i said im getting rid of seagate i am safe lol
<imAsheep> bleurg: if you are a gnome fan try fedora
<jay__> dont get me wrong they had good drives for internal back in the day, but their externals are NOT to be trusted
<jay__> im vstill trying to decide what flavor of linux i want to put on the new ultrabook
<jay__> i think there are snappier versions then ubuntu  no offense
<ioria> Browncodes, what version og gcc are you running ?
<imAsheep> chromeOS is linux right?
<jay__> i think some of it is
<jay__> its built on a kernel
<jay__> but it sucks lol
<bleurg> ImAsheep, yeah why not. I want Gnome. but I thought, as a noob, i'd rather stay Ubuntu. For the support and all.
<k1l_> since this is #ubuntu the answere is obvious
<jay__> good luck running non google stuff on that thing
<Browncodes> ioria: 4.8.2, I've also got gcc with gcc-opt because I need 4.0 for a specific item
<imAsheep> you can also install android on a PC
<ioria> Browncodes, so gcc -v and g++  -v are  ok ?
<imAsheep> i think android store as more apps then ubuntu store
<Browncodes> ioria: yeah, but the moment I try gcc-4.0 (the main item that is triggering) I get gcc-opt: Failed to open /CurrentlyBuilding followed by a ccache error
<ibj> bleurg, I am new to Linux too actually i started downloading Linux distributions ISO images last year ( February ); I don't know how to tweak much the desktop environments but I find XFCE the best DE for me.
<ioria> Browncodes, yes, a bit old
<k1l_> imAsheep: this is not ##chat . this is the ubuntu support, so what is your ubuntu support issue?
<imAsheep> how do i run an adfroid app on ubuntu?
<Guest56850> same problem as imAsheep
<ibj> ...and not because of the specs of my PC ;)
<k1l_> try if that helps: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/09/install-android-apps-ubuntu-archon
<ibj> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-and-Run-Android-Apps-in-a-Linux-OS-477407.shtml
<PaulCzar> Are we going to see updates in the various cloud archives for qemu for venom?     example - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cloud-archive/+archive/ubuntu/icehouse-staging
<ioria> Browncodes, where did you get gcc 4.0 ?
<Guest56850> bye!!?
<Browncodes> ioria: I got the installer through an older repo, I've uninstalled it, and now trying to compile it from source (with a minor patch due to newer system)
<ioria> Browncodes, this ? patch -p0 < gcc-multilib-fix-v3.3.x-to-v4.2.3.debian.x86_64.diff
<Browncodes> ioria: yeah
<ioria> Browncodes, good luck mate
<Browncodes> ioria: thanks, this has been bugging me all night. And again, thanks for the chat, it might of got me through this
<ioria> Browncodes, np
<ibj> My Xubuntu 64bit 15.04 LTS Kernel 3.19.17 is LTS ? Will Linux Kernel above 4 arrive to repository? Is it mandatory to upgrade to the latest Linux kernel available?
<thr> ddfdsdf
<thr> OMG! my keyboard is going crzy
<MisterMom> operator error lol
<thr> yay.... i have installed seamonkey 2 min ago :)
<k1l_> ibj: 15.04 is not a LTS! what is your issue?
<ioria> ibj, no, 15.04 it's not LTS,     as far as i know there is 4.1... but it's not mandatory
<k1l_> ibj: and ubuntu version will stay on the same kernel version with which they got released. exception is the LTS versions, that get a backport kernel from the midterm releases in the enablement stack
<luchin> hello
<ioria> ibj, 4.03, sorry
<ibj> I have no issue with my Xubuntu Linux kernel, i am only afraid that the kernel verson i use now it will be old. Any way i will upgrade to Xubuntu 15.10 when released
<bennie> ha met  benie
<IJOY94> I have a problem with the nvidia proprietary drivers, is anyone willing to help?
<k1l_> ibj: an "old" kernel is not an issue. ubuntu provides bug and security updates for the kernel as long as the ubuntu version got support
<dell-synapse> al
<aktx> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/nintendo-announce-e3-plans-including-return-nintendo-world-championship-1501171
<k1l_> !ot | aktx
<ubottu> aktx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aktx> k1l_, sry
<dell-synapse> hi
<dell-synapse> ??
<mcphail> I've just received the 38.0 version of firefox on vivid. I think this one is supposed to enable the drm video plugin for netflix etc. Doesn't seem to work, though. Has anyone got it working?
<mcphail> (not looking for silverlight etc)
<lihhe> mcphail: EME is only enabled for Windows Vista and later, x86, currently
<mcphail> lihhe: thanks. That's a shame. Will have to stick with chrome for now
<ibj> In Xubuntu 15.04 there is no Firefox 38 available.I  Just download a binary archive and I run it from the extracted archive
<lihhe> I hope Ubuntu won't take it. That would be a shame
<bazhang> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 37.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 40503 kB, installed size 96493 kB
<k1l_> ibj: just run the updates on ubuntu. its given out right now
<mcphail> lihhe: I don't agree, but that is prob for #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<lihhe> yeah, I guess
<ibj> k1l_, update now working...
<italys> where is /etc/event.d or its equivalent located at?
<italys> it's not on my system, curious if upstart changed its implementation recently.
<ioria> apm
<italys> thanks
<ibj> http://fuckyeahubuntu.tumblr.com/   helped me today on how to prevent the Linux time not to be set to UTC ;)
<Exagone313> ibj: why to do it?
<Exagone313> ibj: you can configure windows to use utc time if it was the problem
<ibj> i dual-boot Xubuntu 64bit with Windows Vista 32bit , TIME was UTC in Xubuntu after installed Vista
<jd8> How can I install java.  Noting I've tried works.  I still get "The program 'java' can be found in the following packages"
<bazhang> !java | jd8
<ubottu> jd8: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Fodd> Hey guys
<Fodd> I've download chrome, however cannot get on netflix.
<Fodd> M7357-1003 - thats the error code. its something about DRM?
<bazhang> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<mcphail> Fodd: which version of Ubuntu?
<Fodd> 15.04
<bazhang> the drm was just added iirc
<mcphail> Fodd: should work fine. "Just Works" here. Perhaps netflix are having network problems?
<mcphail> bazhang: drm has worked in chrome for a while now
<Fodd> might be, however i can view it on my phone
<jd8> I need java somewhere though?  When I try compile stuff with mvn I get the error  Error: JAVA_HOME is not defined correctly.
<jd8>   We cannot execute /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/java.   So I think I just need to find where java cmd lives
<mcphail> Fodd: did you install chrome from the chrome website?
<Fodd> I've got a blue chromimum browser button
<Fodd> is that proper chrome?
<mcphail> Fodd: you need chrome, not chromium
<Fodd> ahh
<Fodd> okay
<Fodd> !chrome
<Fodd> ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome
<ubottu> Fodd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fodd> oh bum, lol
<mcphail> Fodd: get it from the chrome website. It will add a PPA and download, but see !PPA
<Fodd> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mcphail> (not actually a PPA, but same warning)
<Fodd> thank you mcphail
<Fodd> although, on my taskbar, or startbar? i've got like a grey box with a question mark in it
<mcphail> Fodd: related to what app? Has chrome installed? The software centre should open and install it
<Fodd> mcphail: chrome
<dsol_> After I upgraded to 14.04 I can't change channels in weechat with alt+number anymore. How can I fix this?
<mcphail> Fodd: if it has installed properly you should get the chrome icon
<lasko> dsol_: Seems to be working for me.
<dsol_> lasko: I get the "type command" in Unity instead
<lasko> dsol_: Yeah I only get that if I do Alt+F2 but Alt+Number still works
<bruceryan> is this the right place to report bugs??
<dsol_> I have looked in the keyboard shortcuts for Unity in Compiz settings, but couldn't find it
<lasko> dsol_: Maybe change your keyboard shortcuts so unity doesn't respond to that?
<byerley> Hi, is there any way I can get a list of network login names? (/etc/passwd only has local stuff and I'm trying to determine if I need to get a new user setup or if I'm just fumbling the password)
<mcphail> bruceryan: best place to report bugs is on launchpad.net
<bruceryan> mcphail: cool..will check it out..cheers!
<ioria> jd8 try    export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386    ( in my case)
<mcphail> bruceryan: np :)
<dsol_> lasko: Can't find it
<General-Nemo> Hello, do you know a good text only reader in TTY linux terminal for numeric book in epub? :) (I think i had already post this question, but my internet bug last time)
<lasko> dsol_: I'll look around and see if I can find it.
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<General-Nemo> hello
<jd8> I've got this java version /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64
<jd8> but there's no /bin/java in there
<jd8> I think I've completely messed java up
<ioria> jd8 are you kiddin ?
<byerley> oh, finally got google to cooperate, was "getent passwd" if anyone was curious
<Fodd> How would i update the video drivers?
<Fodd> Nvidia 450GTS
<Fodd> i downloaded the driver from nvidia
<jd8> I've tried everything I can find online and still nothing works
<Fodd> just dont know how to install it
<ioria> jd8 you should have it
<mcphail> Fodd: use the drivers from the Ubuntu repos, not the nvidia website
<Fodd> okay
<Fodd> :)
<ioria> jd8 no java, ---- javac !!!
<jd8> ioria: I have that in there.  so java_home needs to point to javac
<ioria> jd8 yep
<ioria> jd8 but you should have a link to java
<jd8> ioria: yeah when I run mvn it's looking for the /bin/java.  so I just link that to /bin/javac?
<ioria> jd8 to ... /jre/bin/java
<ioria> jd8 no
<ioria> jd8 don't you have a lik to java in the folder ?
<ioria> link
<jd8> no java in /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin/
<jd8> it should be there, right?
<ioria> jd8 yes
<ioria> jd8 this is mine : lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   15 Apr 15 21:11 java -> ../jre/bin/java
<jd8> yeah this is all messed up
<jd8> nothing for `which java` either
<ioria> jd8 just make one
<ioria> jd8 are you in /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386  (or 64) ?
<General-Nemo> Hello, there is someone who habbit to work only in terminal on ubuntu?
<jd8> ioria: 64
<ioria> jd8 ok, ther's no jre folder ?
<General-Nemo> Il want to have a epub reader dans a IRC client in command line
<General-Nemo> :)
<jd8> nope no jre
<punjabi> hi
<punjabi> can anyone help?
<punjabi> i have some questions about IRC
<ioria> jd8 if you type  java ... what you got ?
<lihhe> punjabi: you should ask on #freenode maybe
<jd8> ioria: The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:
<jd8>  ....
<General-Nemo> It is funny because i also search a command line client to IRC :)
<punjabi> i went there first but couldn't find anyone online
<ioria> jd8 you didn't install it
<Fuchs> General-Nemo: irssi or weechat
<monst> Have an issue with google authenticator for SSH. Here is my code, http://paste.openstack.org/show/222106/ after running threw google-authenticator menu and restarting ssh I am still not getting prompted.
<monst> Any ideas? or maybe a better place to ask this question
<General-Nemo> Fuchs Tanks :) and for epub, do you know something?
<Fuchs> General-Nemo: I'm afraid not, I have an ebook reader for these things
<punjabi> what does the green dot mean?
<punjabi> next to the people
<jd8> ioria: I did sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<jd8>  and sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<Fuchs> punjabi: depends on your client, probably: operator
<jd8> both are installed
<ioria> jd8 that's the developer kit
<punjabi> ok.. and whoever is in the list on the right is online right?
<ioria> jd8 you need the vitual machine
<Fuchs> General-Nemo: apparently some people just use command line browsers and some trickery to do it, see http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Command_line_eBook_Reader
<lihhe> punjabi: yes
<jd8> I need to compile some stuff with mvn
<ioria> jd8 the 'passive' side
<punjabi> i feel stupid asking this but where am i right now?
<jd8> and know nothing about java
<punjabi> do i need to go into a channel
<lihhe> you are in the channel #ubuntu already
<punjabi> are rooms different?
<mcphail> General-Nemo: I haven't tried these, but you might want to explore https://zaplanincan.wordpress.com/2013/06/30/console-e-book-readers/ . I have no idea if the recommended options are good, safe or working
<lihhe> should be the same thing
<punjabi> lihhe: thanks for your help
<ioria> jd8 sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre-headless
<jd8> ioria: openjdk-7-jre-headless is already the newest version.
<rebs> if i update to 15 from 14.10 is there a chance my gfx support will die
<ioria> jd8 type java
<mcphail> rebs: how did you install your drivers?
<jd8> ioria: same ... The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:
<ioria> jd8 come on...
<jd8> maybe I need to just remove anything java related and start over
<rebs> theyre proprietary ones from nvidia
<mcphail> rebs: you downloaded from the nvidia website?
<rebs> no
<rebs> was just offered and i accepted
<mcphail> rebs: from the default ubuntu repos? Or did you install a PPA?
<rebs> i thikn i must have installed a ppa
<mcphail> rebs: If you have a PPA installed, the updates will probably not work
<rebs> is there an ez way to test if its a ppa install or an ubuntu repo
<rebs> i know the driverversion
<mcphail> rebs: apt-cache policy nvidia-driverversion
<vistaar> for some reason, "suspend" does not work in my ubuntu
<mcphail> rebs: i.e apt-cache policy nvidia-304 etc
<vistaar> any guesses?
<mcphail> rebs: or apt-cache policy nvidia-current if you're using the default driver
<rebs> and what do i look for?
<rebs> it looks to be off ubuntu website
<vistaar> mcphail: i'm new here... where do i ask these questions
<mcphail> rebs: it'll tell you the source of the package
<rebs> aha so basically i dont have a ppa then since its all off archive.ubuntu.com
<vistaar> hello?
<rebs> in which case the update should be ok!
<vistaar> CAN ANYONE HELP?
<mcphail> rebs: should be
<rebs> thanks mcphail
<rebs> and vistaar, just ask
<mcphail> rebs: but remember to back up
<rebs> ofc ofc
<vistaar> mcphail, suspend does not work in ubuntu
<vistaar> i've tried a lot of things
<jd8> ioria: getting closer.  I followed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/84483/how-to-completely-uninstall-java  then installed virtual machine
<ioria> jd8 good job
<melissa_> Hi everyone for the most part I'll just watch and learn for awhile
<auronandace> vistaar: you could try changing the graphics driver
<vistaar> how can i do that?
<EriC^^> type drivers in the dash
<auronandace> vistaar: check which one you are using from the update settings
<EriC^^> vistaar:
<auronandace> vistaar: i know on one of my laptops i couldn't suspend with the nouveau driver so i had to install the nvidia driver
<xcyclist> I've got an SQL file to import which misbehaves after a massage with sed.  I'm using phpmyadmin.
<vistaar> auronandace: thanks for the info, i'll check it out
<xcyclist> So I download from phpmyadmin (export), then sed out one URL to another, and all the stuff is there, but on reload the db changes.
<xcyclist> Okay, sorry.  Question for phpmyadmin group.
<anew> this makes no sense - my db inserted rows into a table today when i wasn't home... how can i see if there is any record of this in ubuntu?
<vistaar> i've noticed that installing from the terminal is almost always faster than the ubuntu software center, etc
<vistaar> is this true?
<th3_m0l35t3r> yea
<rebs> using a gui overlay program to do what the terminal does?
<th3_m0l35t3r> cus there is no ram being allocating for GUI
<vistaar> ahh.. ok
<vistaar> thanks
<ubuntu-mate> hiii
<th3_m0l35t3r> hello mate
<ubuntu-mate> where are u_
<ubuntu-mate> which country_
<jcarlosp> Hola
<th3_m0l35t3r> N.Korea
<ubuntu-mate> hola carlos
<rebs> l0l
<ubuntu-mate> lol
<ubuntu-mate> be serious
<jcarlosp> quiero poner sonido 5.1 en ubuntu mate 15.4
<ubuntu-mate> lo puedes
<jcarlosp> como
<jcarlosp> solo me salen 2 canales
<jcarlosp> en la configuracion del sonido
<jcarlosp> Hola
<rebs> q paso
<jcarlosp> rebs puedes ayudarme a poner 5.1 en ubuntu mate 15.4
<jcarlosp> las indicaciones que aparecen por internet me dan error
<rebs> no puedo, no se nada sobre ubuntu mate
<General_Nemo> Hello
<General_Nemo> :)
<jcarlosp> rebs gracias de todos modos
<jcarlosp> hay alguien que hable español que me ayude a poner el sonido 5.1 en ubuntu mate 15.4
<auronandace> !es | jcarlosp
<ubottu> jcarlosp: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rebs> intente usar stackexchange.com
<AL874> hi
<jcarlosp> gracias auronandace ya entre
<auronandace> !rootirc | AL874
<ubottu> AL874: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<unlimitednigga> how can we stop wyte ppl from being so fucking racist
<unlimitednigga> wyte ppl dont belong in society
<unlimitednigga> all dey is doing is fucking up da world by makin slaves outa errybody bitch ass racist ass honkkky ass crakkkers
<xcpep> Alrighty then...
<robhol> shit-tier troll is shit-tier.
<jws> hi, my Ubuntu 14.04.2 (on a dual-boot laptop) just did a sw update, which asked me about replacing my grub config. I selected "show differenced", but then the update completed without showing anything. Where can I find the old config?
<jws> (don't dare to reboot now)
<robhol> I'm having an issue where Transmission says "permission denied" for a torrent. My download dir (~/transmission) is set to robhol:debian-transmission, 770. I don't see why it wouldn't have permission to create files/folders there?
<Munt> Hey folks I’m setting up ubuntu server, I’m wondering should/can I use the network-manager to manage my vpn via command line, similar to the way ubuntu desktop does it ?
<auronandace> jws: you can see the current config at /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<auronandace> jws: tha file is generated from what is in /etc/grub.d/
<deweydb_> i just installed nginx from source instead of the package. when i install the packagae i can do: service nginx start/stop/restart. but that doesn't seem to have got setup wehn installing from source. how do i add this?
<Munt> What i mean to ask is, I’m used to setting up my vpn in ubuntu desktop with a the network-manager gui (PPTP, MSCHAP/MSCHAPV2, MPPE).    How do I go about it on Ubuntu server ?
<EriC^^> deweydb_: is there a .conf or init.d script?
<jws> auronandace, I don't seen any old files in either location, only the new grub.d files (15 may) and the newly generated grub.cfg (few minutes ago) does the sw update just delete the my old config is I select "show differenced" from the dialog?
<deweydb_> there is a nginx.conf file in /usr/local/nginx/nginx.conf
<deweydb_> i see nothing related to nginx in /etc/init.d
<auronandace> jws: i've never tried show difference so i don't know sorry
<EriC^^> deweydb_: what's in the .conf?
<deweydb_> its the typical nginx.conf file
<deweydb_> defines where the vhosts are and shit
<EriC^^> jws: it's supposed to do a diff on the files
<auronandace> jws: but you can review those files to see if it will work
<deweydb_> EriC^^: http://pastie.org/10187418
<jws> auronandace, thank you.  yes I will inspect the old files. getting it to work with Win 8.1 was not straightforward.
<msmith_> Anyone know why the lts enablement stacks are not recommended for cloud/virtual images? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<jws> (I won't reboot until monday, Can't really miss this laptop now.)
<deweydb_> EriC^^: i found an init.d script here: http://wiki.nginx.org/Nginx-init-ubuntu and added it: http://pastie.org/10187425
<deweydb_> EriC^^: but still can't seem to do: service or start // nginx
<EriC^^> try sudo service nginx start
<deweydb_> nginx: unrecognized service
<EriC^^> deweydb_: try making it +x
<EriC^^> sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/nginx
<deweydb_> nice
<deweydb_> that worked
<deweydb_> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<deweydb_> one more thing. when you start a service with service. it doesn't show you any error output, is there a flag or something ot see the error output?
<deweydb_> oh i am wrong.
<deweydb_> the +x did not fix the problem.
<deweydb_> it should be printing: "starting nginx..."
<deweydb_> but it just prints nothing. and goes back to the bash prompt
<jws> auronandace, I found /boot/grub.bak/grub.cfg   About 20 kernel revisions where added to the advanced boot options, as well as some other minor changes. I can fix it.
<auronandace> !yay | jws
<ubottu> jws: Glad you made it! :-)
<arbiter34> anyone booted a native windows partition from ubuntu in virtual box?
<arbiter34> if so, anything beyond the few SO posts about it I should know or difficulties
<kokut> Hello, how well does ubuntu handle two 4 core processors?
<kokut> in a single motherboard?
<auronandace> kokut: try it and find out
<kokut> auronandace: i dont have it yet
<kokut> but it would be stupid to use it if only chrome uses the 8 cores
<Jabo> my hp chromebook 14 is overheating with ubuntu 15.04
<Jabo> there's no fan control
<Jabo> no pwm-capable sensors
<Jabo> what can I do for fan control?
<Jabo> besides going back to chrome os + crouton
<auronandace> kokut: you realise that most of the supercomputers in the world run on linux, i'm sure 2 4core processors are easy
<kokut> auronandace: but they use it for specific applications that have been optimized for multi-core usage
<auronandace> kokut: the support for the processors is in the kernel, ubuntu uses the linux kernel
<deweydb_> stupid question, why would this command work:# sudo /usr/local/nginx/sbin/nginx
<kokut> auronandace: then why wine uses only one thread
<deweydb_> but this one doesn't: # nginx
<deweydb_> do i need to add that path to my $PATH
<deweydb_> ?
<auronandace> kokut: so what you mean to ask is what applications in ubuntu utilise all the cores?
<geirha> deweydb_: Yes, that's not part of the standard PATH
<RogerDodger> Good evening gents
<deweydb_> weird. i wonder why the nginx install script chose to put it there.
<RogerDodger> I have a number of files *.MOD that I want to batch rename to *.mpeg
<deweydb_> oh well i just did
<kokut> auronandace: yea
<kokut> auronandace: i guess
<kokut> auronandace: i know chrome does
<RogerDodger> I am sure it's quite simple to do
<Bashing-om> deweydb_: Likely that is so . what returns from terminal command ' echo $PATH ', Is "usr/local/nginx/sbin " listed ?
<RogerDodger> Anyone wanna help a poor guy out :-)
<deweydb_> ln -s /user/local/nginx/sbin/nginx /usr/local/sbin/nginx
<deweydb_> was this a bad fix?
<auronandace> kokut: sorry i can't give you a list but there are thousands of packages in the repos
<Baribal> Hello gentlemen. I'm on an ASUS notebook with an AMD GFX card, lspci says "Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Robson CE [Radeon HD 6370M/7370M]". I updated fglrx-updates, but the version is 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2 just like before the update. But now my main displays backlight gets switched off when X starts. Anybody even heard about this before?
<Baribal> Never mind, I found the relevant... thing.
<Guest96790> i need help getting my wireless network up and running a;; i get in the status bar is the ability to enable wired ethernet
<Guest96790> i need help getting my wireless network up and running a;; i get in the status bar is the ability to enable wired ethernet
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Baribal substitute " acpi_backlight=vendor " for "nomodeset" in this guide
<ubottu> Baribal substitute " acpi_backlight=vendor " for "nomodeset" in this guide: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest68122> helo!!! how do i install XAMPP???
<Baribal> Thanks.
<auronandace> !lamp | Guest68122
<ubottu> Guest68122: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Guest96790> i need help getting my wireless network up and running all i get in the status bar is the ability to enable wired ethernet im running ubuntu 15.04 on a hp pavilion model g6-1c43nr
<Guest68122> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<auronandace> Guest96790: does lspci list your wifi device?
<Guest96790> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<Guest96790> 06:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
<auronandace> Guest96790: so thats your ethernet and a card reader
<Guest96790> it dont say anything about the wireless but when it was still windows i had wifi so i know there is something
<auronandace> Guest96790: can you put in a pastebin the whole output of lspci please
<auronandace> !paste | guest96
<ubottu> guest96: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<auronandace> !paste | Guest96790
<ubottu> Guest96790: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<auronandace> Guest96790: please don't pm it to me
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | Guest96790
<ubottu> Guest96790: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Guest96790> http://pastebin.com/XAWWq5Fu
<auronandace> Guest96790: is that the whole output?
<Munt> any ideas how i can transfer my ubuntu desktop pptp vpn connection to ubuntu headless ?  I used NetworkManager GUI on the desktop and it’s easy.    for the headless server it’s not so easy, I have the VPN listed as a place to connection to with nmcli c list but it has no wired connection to connect to
<surgy> how do i change the settings on my graphics tablet?
<auronandace> Guest96790: is it a brand new laptop?
<Guest96790> http://pastebin.com/tcg3Nmfw
<Baribal> Okay, so I edited /etc/default/grub, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor", ran update-grub, looked like it went through alright. Rebooted, no change, backlight is still dark.
<Guest96790> its a fresh install
<Guest96790> i just redid the paste bin
<surgy> i want to make it so that my tablet only works on one monitor how do i do this?
<auronandace> Guest96790: how new is the laptop?
<Guest96790> 2 years
<auronandace> Guest96790: which version of ubuntu are you trying? 14.04?
<Guest96790> 15.04
<Guest96790> fresh install
<Guest96790> fast as hell
<auronandace> Guest96790: hmm, well i see no mention of wifi in there
<Guest96790> thats what i said
<Guest96790> and when windows was on it the wifi worked fine
<auronandace> Guest96790: do you know what wifi chip you have in it?
<Munt> Anyone care to hold my hand through making my headless server access the internet via a pptp vpn ?
<auronandace> Guest96790: is there a hardware switch that is set to off on the laptop?
<FaZe_illuminati> hoy guys
<Baribal> brb, trying legacy backlight option...
<surgy> i need help configuring my new graphics tablet. it works fine but i only want it to work on one monitor.
<FaZe_illuminati> dickbutt
<Guest96790> yes when i click it it stay off (orange)
<FaZe_illuminati> try it
<FaZe_illuminati> it usually works
<SysAdmin7> Surgy: have you tried anything yet?
<Baribal> That didn't do anything either...
<Natureshadow> Hi
<Natureshadow> Sorry to bother you, but does anyone how to get Canonical to stop spamming one's e-mail account?
<Natureshadow> I used the contact form a while ago, but did not opt-in to the newsletter, still theystarted sending it.
<Natureshadow> I used the unsubscribe link several times without anything changing
<surgy> SysAdmin7, i googled it...
<Natureshadow> I even sent a fax to tell them to stop, they still send spam
<surgy> SysAdmin7, and went into wacom settings.... but its not a wacom..... soo
<auronandace> Guest96790: so if there is a hardware switch for your wifi to turn on/off you'll want that switch set to the on position
<Natureshadow> Does anyone know how to really unsubscribe?
<SysAdmin7> Wat kind is it?
<surgy> SysAdmin7, would it be in dconf editor?
<SysAdmin7> You could try that
<FaZe_illuminati> DICK IN mah bUTT
<surgy> SysAdmin7, its a huion580 and like i said all features work great except half the tablet is one monitor and half is the other and i need to restrict it to one monitor
<speaker1234> I created a bunch of accounts as a batch process and they are not showing on the lock screen?  what should I be looking at?
<speaker1234> ubuntu 14.04
<Guest96790> ive done all that through watching videos and it dont work
<k1l_> Natureshadow: try #canoncial
<k1l_> Natureshadow: try #canonical   (sry typo)
<surgy> SysAdmin7, its not in there
<cezinha> hey ya!
<surgy> i just want to limit my tablet to one monitor..... dont tell me i need to go back to win7.....
<SysAdmin7> that sounds like an xrandr problem. Try detecting displays and see if it comes up
<Guest96790> ill try again whats the command for checking again please
<Natureshadow> k1l_: well no. It is almost empty, with the topic referring to a website that says I don't have permission to read it
<surgy> SysAdmin7, umm k....
<surgy> SysAdmin7, how? and what does it do?
<SysAdmin7> Surgy, try xrandr --query
<Guest96790> antone know the comman for checking if my wifi switch in on or not
<k1l_> Guest96790: rfkill list
<Hackwar1> hi folks, I get an error on my ubuntu server that postfix can't be loaded properly. It always throws "postfix: fatal: main.cf line 1-28 missing = after attribute name and I don't know what to do.
<Hackwar1> anybody got an idea how to fix that?
<Guest96790> marcus@marcus-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ rfkill list
<Guest96790> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<Guest96790> 	Soft blocked: no
<Guest96790> 	Hard blocked: no
<surgy> i need help limiting my graphics tablet to only one monitor.
<Guest96790> thats the output
<surgy> well looks like i might have to go back to windows because i dont even know where to start looking for a solution
<SysAdmin7> What did the command return?
<surgy> SysAdmin7, dvi-1 is the display that i want it on
<surgy> shows both of my displays and their resolutions
<surgy> SysAdmin7, is that what it was supposed to show?
<surgy> SysAdmin7, ?
<Guest96790> i need help getting my wireless network up and running all i get in the status bar is the ability to enable wired ethernet im running ubuntu 15.04 on a hp pavilion model g6-1c43nr
<Guest96790> it dont say anything about the wireless but when it was still windows i had wifi so i know there is something
<Guest96790> http://pastebin.com/tcg3Nmfw
<Guest96790> its a fresh install
<Guest96790> 15.04
<Guest96790> and when windows was on it the wifi worked fine
<surgy> so what am i supposed to do?
<surgy> eff it ill just reinstall windows
<OerHeks> Guest96790, check the additional driver menu, might have a driver ready ?
<Guest96790> surgys idea almost sonds good help is limited hmmmm
<Guest96790> already checked additionals
<OerHeks> Guest96790, and check if the wifi is enabled , maybe a FN key ( hardware lock)
<Guest96790> marcus@marcus-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ rfkill list
<Guest96790> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<Guest96790> 	Soft blocked: no
<Guest96790> 	Hard blocked: no
<OerHeks> else give us the laptop model/number?
<Guest96790> wireless is not blocked
<OerHeks> oh wait, you did
<Guest96790> i need help getting my wireless network up and running all i get in the status bar is the ability to enable wired ethernet im running ubuntu 15.04 on a hp pavilion model g6-1c43nr
<_Raiz> Does ubuntu come pre-installed with non-free software?
<dsol_> After I upgraded to 15.04 I can't switch channels with alt+number in irssi and weechat. I have tried setting every shortcut to default everywhere. Any suggestions?
<k1l_> _Raiz: as its defined by the eff, yes
<zykotick9> k1l_: ahhh, i don't think EFF cares about non-free software... FSF does
<k1l_> erm. yes. that is right. sorry for the mixing. (multitasking is not working right now)
<lickalott> gents, looking for some opinions on new laptops that will run linux flawlessly.  I just purchased an MSI GP70 leopard that I am sending back because the bootloader is locked down for windows.   Anyone have any recommendations (from personal use)?
<Guest96790> i need help getting my wireless network up and running all i get in the status bar is the ability to enable wired ethernet im running ubuntu 15.04 on a hp pavilion model g6-1c43nr
<k_j> hello
<k_j> please help. some kids have played with keyboard in unity. now in order to write anything i need to press the key for long time. how can i undo this unwanted change in the keyboard settings?
<Guest96790> k_j  system settings-keyboard
<k_j> Guest96790, yes,but where exactly? a screenshot would help a lot
<Guest96790> make the delay shorter
<Guest24577> settings
<Guest24577> mt..
<Guest96790> settings-keyboard-delay shorter
<Narik> hello, I am getting the error: Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_r600.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Narik> any fix?
<Narik> I can't seem to view any Flash video, is it because of this?
<WildMinion> Hi all
<Narik> Whenever I try to load a YouTube video, I get "an error occurred" - I tried the HTML5 player too but it doesn't work either, and I was getting this error so I think it may be the problem
<Narik> anybody?
<WildMinion> I have 2 questions. First: Which one do you recommend for a dedicated server? Normal edition or LTS? And what's the difference between the normal and LTS edition? Only the support lifetime for security-only updates?
<pbx> WildMinion, depends what kind of server you mean, but given that many/most servers serve a role where downtime has costs and overhead, LTS buys you more longevity
<Bashing-om> WildMinion: My take . Dedicated server is LTS . Other than LTS you are testing for the next LTS release .
<WildMinion> pbx: Yeah downtime has costs, so it's better to use LTS?
<pbx> WildMinion, yes
<WildMinion> pbx: But what's the difference? updates and support, or only support?
<pbx> WildMinion, what's the distinction between "updates" and "support" you're making?
<WildMinion> Bashing-om: You mean, LTS for servers, and all other who is non-LTS for testing and desktops?
<OerHeks> non-lts needs an upgrade every 6 months, simple
<WildMinion> pbx: The download tells me the LTS edition is supported for 5 years, more than a non-LTS. And I want to know what "support" is included: security updates? driver updates? support? etc
<OerHeks> Only security updates, no new functionality.
<EriC^> WildMinion: it will keep getting updated packages and fixes for packages etc
<EriC^> WildMinion: when support stops you won't get any updates, newer kernels or updates for packages
<WildMinion> EriC^: and support for expired edition is gone too?
<EriC^> what do you mean by support?
<EriC^> here?
<WildMinion> like IRC help or so
<WildMinion> yes
<EriC^> nah, it's up to whoever is helping you
<OerHeks> WildMinion, there has never been support for expired versions.
<EriC^> but you could have packages that have security vulnerabilities and bugs etc.
<Bashing-om> WildMinion: Well, no not ecxactly. The interim releases incorporate the newer software (updates) and try to catch up with "newer" hardware. Now, what works in these releases you can expect to see in the next LTS release .
<circ-user-GXFo7> Any way to make 14.04 upgrade directly to 15.04 without going to 14.10 first?
<EriC^> circ-user-GXFo7: no
<circ-user-GXFo7> thanks
<k1l_> WildMinion: there is no sense in running a non-supported version
<WildMinion> Yeah, i never run unsupported editions, i'll upgrade all. I think it's better to use the LTS edition, i don't really need the "new" package versions and features
<EriC^> WildMinion: you still get updates with the lts, it's just not the latest
<k1l_> if you go for non-lts you need to upgrade every 6 months.
<EriC^> isn't it every 9months?
<etronik> Hi all, All of a sudden (probably after last update) I'm having the dreaded high system load, no CPU usage, and when I click to open the file mamager from Unity - it does not show up... any help ? TIA
<k1l_> the support frame is 9 months, but if you wait 9 months for the first you only got 6 left for the next ones since 3 months are overlapping
<etronik> this happened now that I have urgent need to use the system... grr
<OerHeks> etronik, open terminal: top # and see what process is hanging/zombies
<WildMinion> Okay, and what happen when i upgrade my system? Will the LTS upgrade to a newer LTS version? (for example, 20.04 LTS to 21.04 except 20.04 LTS to 20.10)
<k1l_> WildMinion: lts-lts upgrade works, yes. but its 12.04 to 14.04 since lts is every second year
<etronik> OerHeks, top reports two zombies - how do I find out which ones they are ?
<etronik> probably Nautilus...
<WildMinion> k1l_: Okay, a new LTS version is released every 2 years?
<k1l_> WildMinion: yes
<k1l_> !releases | WildMinion
<ubottu> WildMinion: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<WildMinion> Okay, i will use the LTS then, thanks to all ;)
<OerHeks> etronik, here is a howto http://askubuntu.com/a/290012
<OerHeks> find the process and the parent, kill parent
<ekarlso> what's the latest unity to use ?
<ekarlso> on 15.04
<k1l_> ekarlso: latest unity?
<OerHeks> ekarlso, the one that comes with 15.04, unity 8 is in development.
<ekarlso> OerHeks: but u8 isn't desktop based it seems but for phones / tables ?
<ekarlso> tablets..
<etronik> OerHeks, no zombie process come up with the command supplid in the howto
<etronik> oops, zero zombies now...
<etronik> but still high system load
<k1l_> ekarlso: its in development still. unity8 is actual running on phone and tablet and is been made for desktop now
<ekarlso> k1l_: but it's not like a standard desktop ui no ?
<ekarlso> I tried ubuntu-desktop-next and it felt like windows 8 :|
<k1l_> ekarlso: it is. its just not made ready yet. its in development
<etronik> I select Nautilus from Ubuntu but nothing comes up - help ?
<ekarlso> k1l_: u know when ? :D
<k1l_> ekarlso: which part of "heavy alpha" dont you understand? :)
<ekarlso> :d
<k1l_> ekarlso: see the desktop-next iso and decide yourself. its not getting standard for 16.04
<Felishia> hello
<Felishia> my apt-get install runs at 400 bytes per second >:c
<Felishia> now 0
<rfl> hbb
<Felishia> now 2
<k1l_> Felishia: switch mirrors then
<Felishia> wait o.o irc also runs slowly
<Felishia> eeeeh?
<Felishia> it doesn't affect chrome
<nkooo83> yo
<nkooo83> francais ?
<EriC^> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nkooo83> cool
<nkooo83> kes tuf ?
<zombiefox> tu n'as pas lu ça que ubottu a ecrit?
<zombiefox> c'est  1) anglais  2) seulement du support ici, merci :)
<nkooo83> arf
<nkooo83> jsuis tous bourré je papote ! jviens d'instal ubuntu
<nkooo83> jparle pas anglais
<k1l_> nkooo83: #ubuntu-fr or in english in here
<zombiefox> nkooo83: alors vas-y et demande dans #ubuntu-fr, la il y a des francophones
<zombiefox> k1l_: that's a bit pointless, you know? You can let me handle it :p
<Felishia> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zombiefox> Felishia: okay, that was even more pointless.
<etronik> well this latest update to ubuntu 14.04 is ridiculous... an unresponsive mounted network share renders most of the system unusable ?!
<Felishia> yeah XD 1777 people here and 47 there
<Felishia> zombiefox, I'm a native spanish speaker
<pbx> etronik, if you want help, dive into the specifics of your problem, including logfiles and/or error messages where applicable.
<Silenced_v2> Guys i am just trying to theme my ubuntu . Installed some 3 - 4 icon packages . But the icons doesn't seems like loading . What to do ? Its like this http://imgur.com/ToyZXQB
<pbx> Silenced_v2, tell people what ubuntu version, what specific packages you installed and how
<Silenced_v2> pbx: Ubuntu version 14.04.2 LTS and icon package is papyrus . Downloaded it from gnome-look.org . Installed it by running the script they provided
<Silenced_v2> Guys i am just trying to theme my ubuntu . Installed some 3 - 4 icon packages . But the icons doesn't seems like loading . What to do ? Its like this http://imgur.com/ToyZXQB
<etronik> pbx, here are the specifics... I have no clue about this, came all of a sudden: http://pastebin.com/5JfPL0LL
<etronik> amazing as it is, that CIFS error render the system un-usable for just about anything dealing with even local file-system!
<etronik> Good thing I have a Windows machine to save the day...:-/ grrr
<SmashingX2> During a GRUB update, I am asked where to install GRUB. There is Raid1 on the disks. I am not sure where I should. Here is the mount table: http://fixee.org/paste/94jagdp/
<SmashingX2> my fdisk http://fixee.org/paste/kxeoueh/
<function9x> hi guys I got an old laptop(x55a) with the intel hd graphics. I'm using xubuntu 15.04. Is there a tool I can use for gpu scaling(connecting laptop to a tv hdmi).
<mehwork> is there a way to resize my linux partition from a command i can install (no livecd)?
<zombiefox> mehwork: technically yes, unless the partition is mounted, so / won't really work
<bazhang> mehwork, no
<mehwork> it's a virtualbox guest vm
<bazhang> thats a different story
<mehwork> i've resized the vm on my host os but now i need to resize the partition from inside the guest vm
<bazhang> first, thats not a partition
<cisadmin> What is the best way for me to get help here?
<mehwork> df calls it: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root     13574  3859      9003  31% /
<utlemming> mehwork: growpart <dev> <part>
<EriC^> mehwork: you don't have an iso?
<zombiefox> oh, an lvm
<zombiefox> that should work with lvresize and then, when done, ext2resize. I still wouldn't do that while in use, to be honest
<bazhang> cisadmin, what is your issue, what version of ubuntu and so on , all on one line, pastebin with the errors
<mehwork> zombiefox: hmm i do have the lvresize command installed. Now to learn how to use it
<zombiefox> mehwork: you want to make it bigger, right?
<mehwork> yes
<zombiefox> mehwork: unless ubuntu doesn't offer that (it's a RHEL thing), lvextend -l 100%FREE /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<zombiefox> mehwork: again, I'd be careful with that and make a backup first
<mehwork> i have a backup. Lemme try
<mehwork> i take it needs sudo?
<zombiefox> (that will resize it to the maximum allowed. If ubuntu doesn't offer -l 100%FREE, make that -L 123G     (123 being the size in GB))
<poodleface> #=1+1
<zombiefox> mehwork: I'd be surprised if it worked without
<zombiefox> mehwork: after that you still have to extend the partition on it to match, I hope it's ext2/3/4, because then that is easy-ish
<cisadmin> Here is a pastebin with all of the info: http://pastebin.com/7int47Jq
<mehwork> the vm used to be 15gb and is now 30gb. So maybe i should make / 25gb to leave some space for swap and other stuff?
<zombiefox> mehwork: that would then be resize2fs -p /path/to/your/device     (again, sudo, again, careful and read what it says)
<zombiefox> mehwork: depends on whether you need swap. On a desktop machine you don't need much, the only (dis!)advantage of having swap is that the OOM killer doesn't come to play right away
<zombiefox> mehwork: anyway, if these are separate LVM entries (usually they are), don't use -l 100%FULL if you want to resize the other ones, too. Use -L and the size in GB instead as per above
<SmashingX2> During a GRUB update, I am asked where to install GRUB. There is Raid1 on the disks. I am not sure where I should. Here is the mount table: http://fixee.org/paste/94jagdp/
<SmashingX2> my fdisk http://fixee.org/paste/kxeoueh/
<sargas_> if anyone can help with my questions I'd appreciate it
<sargas_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30226104/why-is-ubuntu-machine-not-being-able-to-access-github
<mehwork> zombiefox: it said it extended it and then said: Insufficient free space: 2920 extents needed, but only 8 available
<mehwork> is that just because i still need to run resize2fs?
<zombiefox> mehwork: odd, usually that is the lvm and not the partition,
<zombiefox> but if it resized it anyway, I assume that is just ubuntu being odd with -l 100%FREE
<zombiefox> mehwork: see with the command vgdisplay   whether the size looks about correct
<zombiefox> mehwork: if yes, go ahead and do the filesystem resize
<mehwork> i used -L 25G
<zombiefox> ah, note that this has a difference between GiB and GB, so maybe you have to go a tiny bit smaller
<mehwork> zombiefox: not sure how to read the vgdisplay output to tell
<zombiefox> anyway, check with vgdisplay when done and happy, then resize the partition -> done. Still something I'd never recommend, but given you have a backup ...
<mehwork> it says VG Size is 15  GiB
<zombiefox> mehwork: it should give you a Free  PE / Size       1234 / 12.34 GB
<zombiefox> mehwork: then you need to resize the VG first,
<zombiefox> check the id (thing on the left)  with the vgs command
<zombiefox> then use vgextend
<mehwork> Free PE size says 8 / 32.00 MiB
<zombiefox> mehwork: http://usefulubuntu.blogspot.ch/2009/01/add-extra-storage-on-fly-with-lvm2.html   should have all the steps  (old, but correct. Just adapt the device names)
<zombiefox> http://serverfault.com/questions/501895/used-vgextend-lvextend-to-add-addtional-8gb-space-but-it-is-not-reflected-in-df   also has it
<zombiefox> I'm afraid I have to leave you with that, because it is way beyond bed time for me, but that should cover all from what I can see
<ilken> hey guys i mistakenly hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 did I kill my X session or is there a way to switch back to it?
<bazhang> f7 ilken
<ilken> ty
<zombiefox> ilken: CTRL+ALT+F7 usually
<zombiefox> (if not, try through them until you find your X)
<ilken> omg ty !
<sargas> Could anyone help me with my question? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30226104/why-is-ubuntu-machine-not-being-able-to-access-github
<ki7rw> grr, i'm trying to get my swap partition activated but it won't mount on a reboot - i used gparted to activate the partition with swapon but it doesn't stay
<mehwork> thanks zombie it still helps
<zombiefox> ki7rw: is it in the fstab?
<zombiefox> (/etc/fstab  that is)
<zombiefox> ki7rw: and is it really valid swap? Maybe you forgot an mkswap somewhere
<zombiefox> (careful with that command)
<ki7rw> zombiefox, yes, but it is remarked out
<zombiefox> ki7rw: well, duh, fix that, then :p
 * zombiefox -> bed
<ki7rw> zombiefox, i unremark it but it gets remarked on a reboot
<zombiefox> ki7rw: ensure it's valid swap  (else: make it so, mkswap), read log messages  (dmesg, mainly, and /var/log/*) on what could be going wrong. Else: hopefully someone else can guide you further
<ki7rw> zombiefox, #UUID=c54d0e4e-6c13-47ea-a6f1-9c2d82046420 none            swap    sw              0       0
#ubuntu 2015-05-14
<ki7rw> gparted should have fixed the problem
<SmashingX2> sargas, did you try to do it from a different machine same IP?
<bensocket> i have a little problem and was wondering if someone might be able to help me
<cisadmin> Wired connection works on Windows but not Ubuntu. Could someone please help? http://pastebin.com/fHVrLLY3
<bensocket> Error occurred while checking PostgreSQL version
<bensocket> Please make sure you have PostgreSQL >= 9 or check the logs for more information about the error
<bensocket> i just install posgresSQL 9.4
<gzcwnk> anyone use bacula?
<function9x> cisadmin: is this connected to a router?
<cisadmin> It is connected to an ethernet jack at my university.
<cisadmin> I have no problem connecting to the internet through Windows, and I previously had no problems with Ubuntu. I am very confused as to what could have changed to cause this.
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: "/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf" is set to false, and "/etc/network/interfaces" is not configured to pick up the load. Try changing the flase to true, sudo service network-manager restart , ifconfig eth0 up .
<Roland-> hello, any good utility to see which app is using disk ?
<Roland-> beside iotop
<cisadmin> Bashing-om, it is still not working.
<function9x> cisadmin: if the audio stopped working and your nic's too, something has gone corrupted on your system.
<cisadmin> function9x, what could it be? everything else seems to be in order. how could i tell what (else) is wrong?
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: BY the numbers, step 1, is the card recognized ? 'lspci | grep Ethernet ' .
<cisadmin> Bashing-om, I'm not sure what you mean by "BY the numbers," but that command outputs "00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-V (rev 05)"
<pbx> Roland-, does lsof give you useful info? otherwise... something wrong with iotop or you just want to know?
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: step 2a, as we have no op4 addrees returns in the ofconfig command . what returns ' ip route list ' . See if we can talk to the university router .
<cisadmin> Bashing-om, it returns nothing
<Bashing-om> ip4*
<gtuckerkellogg_> I'm having some NFS trouble, not sure what the issues is
<gtuckerkellogg_> My rpc.stad is running (I see it in ps -ef | grep rpc)  but when an NFS share the I get a message that says it is not
<gtuckerkellogg_> i can only mount with "-o nolock"
<pavlos> cisadmin, line 113 should be yes instead of no. See if you can click on Network Manager tool and enable DHCP for the wired eth0 in the IPV4 settings
<cisadmin> pavlos, I went to Settings > Network > Wired > Options > IPv4 Settings, and the selected method is "Automatic (DHCP)." I believe this coincides with what you suggested.
<gzcwnk> anyone use bacula?
<pavlos> cisadmin, and in the General tab of the tool, both options are checked. I suggest you reboot and see if it connects.
<cisadmin> pavlos, yes the first two boxes are checked. I rebooted and still have the same problem
<pavlos> cisadmin, might be a bad rj45 cable? can you test it with win (you mentioned it works). Just want to make sure the wall socket gives you an IP
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: Not real sure how to proceed. Verify that they  file is changed to show 'true' as ' ip route list  ' has no return means not talking to the router . What about ' sudo ip link show eth0 ' ?
<promet> Hi, I've been fiddling here for a bit with Ubuntu 15.04 since the upgrade (nvidia proprietary), and have finally got it to boot to lightdm. Downside is, unity is not a choice of session, though it is installed. Is there a way to add unity manually to the lightdm session list?
<sargas> SmashingX2: Different machine, different IP yes. Same IP, not yet. By narrowing down the issue, I'm thinking a firewall rule or something not related to the Ubuntu machine itself is causing the issue
<cisadmin> Bashing-om, managed is set to true. running that command outputs "2: eth0 <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000 (newline) link/ether ac:22:0b:83:3c:fd brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<cisadmin> "
<cisadmin> pavlos, I will boot into windows to be sure
<cisadmin> pavlos, it worked with no problems. are you interested in the output of ipconfig or other commands on Windows?
<pavlos> cisadmin, no, that means the wall socket gives you an IP
<pavlos> cisadmin, back to ubuntu, I assume 14.04?
<cisadmin> yes
<pavlos> cisadmin, system settings | Network | Wired there is a box to the right ON ... and proxy is none
<cisadmin> pavlos, what do you mean? i see the options button, but nothing about proxies
<cisadmin> pavlos, i do see a separate tab below "wired" that says "Network Proxy," method is set to none
<pavlos> cisadmin, on the left side there is Wired and below that, Network Proxy
<pavlos> cisadmin, no idea why it does not connect
<GoatSex> poop
<GoatSex> this is what I do on Centos
<cisadmin> pavlos, i can't find any reason why it wouldn't either. any ideas about the sound issue? again, no problem with sound in Win7.
<cisadmin> but ubuntu is suddenly silent
<pavlos> cisadmin, can you pastebin dmesg | grep eth0
<craigbass76> I've got a computer that boots as far as grub, but I can't pick which install to boot to, and it just hangs
<craigbass76> I installed xubuntu on a new hard drive and had the same problem.
<cisadmin> pavlos, here is the output: http://pastebin.com/kFUSbeb8
<pavlos> cisadmin, how about step 3. reinstall sound ... http://www.unixmen.com/2012003-howto-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu/
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: That last output indicates you are up (??) can we see a new ' ifconfig eth0 ' see now if there is an ip4 address returned ?
<cisadmin> pavlos, no luck. something else i just noticed when trying to test the sound...seems that rhythmbox has no recollection of my music library existing...this really seems to be a system-wide problem, but i'd really like to avoid a complete reinstall
<pavlos> cisadmin, can you switch users and login as guest? maybe your profile is all messed up
<cisadmin> Bashing-om, here is the current output of ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/wWTQyTYL
<nyio> I had to hard reboot my system and now I get a "start job is running" for several minutes (I presume this is a fsck) and then get dropped to an emergency shell. What should I do?
<cisadmin> pavlos, logged in as guest...still no sound or internet
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: check'n your http://pastebin.com/wWTQyTYL .
<pavlos> cisadmin, cant think of anything else ... maybe Bashing-om ?
<cisadmin> pavlos, now that you mentioned profile, i just remembered/noticed *another* thing...my desktop background is gone
<cisadmin> i think you're on to something
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: I am struggeling, maybe the university does not use ip4 addressing ? the link is up ip6 . A DNS issue ? what returns ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' ?
<cisadmin> Bashing-om "connect: Network is unreachable"
<pavlos> cisadmin, so you could probably wipe out your /home/user/.config dir and everything below and reboot or let me google how to reset 14.04
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: shucks, back to not talking to the router .. yet there is traffic at the ip6 level ? .. hummm .
<cisadmin> pavlos, what effects would that have on my system?
<daed> i have ubuntu on laptop with hdmi -> second external monitor.  is it normal for netflix/chrome in fullscreen to still have the unity top status bar on top as soon as the netflix window loses focus?
<nyio> Is there a way to disable fsck for a single boot without editing fstab?
<daed> and if so, is there a way to change it so netflix always stays on top on that monitor?
<pavlos> cisadmin, all user .config data would be gone ... are you using unity?
<cisadmin> pavlos, yes. i realize that that information would be gone, but i don't really know what that means for me. i.e. what settings and other things i would lose as a result
<chaos7theory> Does anyone know of a good admin GUI for Postgresql on Ubuntu 14.04 Server? I'm using Nginx but PhpPgAdmin wants me to install Apache
<pavlos> cisadmin, each app stores info in .config/somedir ... like audio, prefs, desktop stuff, etc
<somsip> chaos7theory: I used to use pgadmin IIRC
<somsip> !info pgadmin | chaos7theory
<ubottu> chaos7theory: Package pgadmin does not exist in vivid
<pavlos> cisadmin, try those ... http://sourcedigit.com/14332-reset-unity-compiz-settings-ubuntu-14-04-2/
<somsip> chaos7theory: not official though http://www.pgadmin.org/
<chaos7theory> Doesn't that require a Desktop Environment?
<somsip> chaos7theory: admin GUIs tend to
<cisadmin> pavlos, it won't let me install any packages without internet connection it seems
<chaos7theory> I suppose I was thinking a browser interface akin to PhpPgAdmin xD
<pavlos> cisadmin, true ... no idea what's going on.
<somsip> chaos7theory: so you want a web interface. no idea. Just thought I'd mentioned pgadmin but looks like it's not suitable
<cisadmin> pavlos, is there perhaps something i could learn by doing something like the following: setting a new background (since the old one was removed), rebooting, and seeing if it disappears?
<chaos7theory> I think that'd be useful at least for development on my desktop
<pavlos> cisadmin, sure, you can try ... You could create a new user, set up pw, then reboot, and use that user, see if that works.
<cisadmin> pavlos, not sure what you mean...see if the user still exists, or what?
<pavlos> cisadmin, no, you create a new user, bob, set up pw, then reboot and login using bob and pw.
<cisadmin> pavlos, i can do that. what for?
<pavlos> cisadmin, bob should have a clean /home/bob/.config and maybe Net and sound will work. Just thinking out loud
<pavlos> cisadmin, something is corrupt in your setup, eiother user config and system ... if system, dmesg should gives us errors, if user config (/home/cisadmin/.config) then bob should have a clean way
<cisadmin> pavlos, i tried moving .config to .config.old and rebooted with no luck...i imagine i would have the same with user bob, yes?
<cisadmin> pavlos, if you still think i should try it i will
<somsip> chaos7theory: are you trying to install an official ubuntu package for phppgadmin?
<chaos7theory> Yeah I am, I may just have to have it install Apache just for it
<chaos7theory> It requires Apache
<somsip> chaos7theory: if its like phpmyadmin, it might be easier for you to just download the source package and install it to an nginx virtual host
<pavlos> cisadmin, which means you have a system issue ... cant thing of something right now and I have to run an errant. maybe someone else can help ...
<somsip> chaos7theory: just clone it off here https://github.com/phppgadmin/phppgadmin
<cisadmin> pavlos, thank you for your time and effort. hopefully someone will be able to help me figure this out
<pavlos> cisadmin, np
<LunaLovegood> So I've managed to boot a laptop into an initrd that has busybox, wget, tar, bzip, etc... And the network works. How do I install Ubuntu from there?
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: Networking: is the controller for Network-manger active > what returns ' service resolvconf status ' ?
<cisadmin> Bashing-om, "status: Unknown job: resolvconf"
<LunaLovegood> Is there a prebuilt archive somewhere containing debootstrap that I can download and use to install Ubuntu?
<jbermudes> Does Ubuntu use /var/lock/subsys or is that something other distros use?
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: Ouch ! but at least we have something to bite on . What returns ' dpkg -l resolvconf | pastebinit ' ?
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: should have been "service resolvconf status >> resolvconf start/running" .
<cisadmin> Bashing-om, here is the output from the dpkg command: pastebin.com/BEd0vPHq
<Bashing-om> matt_symes: Hey Mat, Glad to see you pop in .
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: look'n at your pastebin.com/BEd0vPHq .
<matt_symes> hey Bashing-om. hello. not the channel to chat in though
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: I am of a mind to try and reconfigure resolvconf . See then if we can get resolvconf to start running . What do you think ?
<cisadmin> Bashing-om, I don't know much about it, but I'm willing to try it
<modee> uh
<modee> hi
<modee> o_o
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf ' It will present you with a question about preparing /etc/resolv.conf for dynamic updates - answer "Yes". It may also present you with another question about temporarily appending your existing config to the dynamic one - I suggest answering "No" to that one.
<wonko> https://gist.github.com/bhechinger/5305aede84e9ce69080e
<wonko> can anyone shed any light on this?
<wonko> it's frustrating the hell out of me
<wonko> the package is in the apt-mirror repo
<wonko> I see it in the Packages file
<cisadmin> Bashing-om, I did not get the second question. It suggested a reboot, so I'm doing that now
<wonko> but apt can't find it?
<ModelEngine> hi there, i'm looking for help removing f.lux from lubuntu
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: Fingers crossed .
<ModelEngine> the thing is when i try sudo rm /usr/bin/xflux it doesn't remove the icon from the accessories menu
<cisadmin> Bashing-om, still nothing
<ModelEngine> any ideas?
<ModelEngine> !flux
<ModelEngine> !f.lux
<ModelEngine> !xflux
<nickgaw> Hi, In Ubuntu 15.0 after the startup sound plays what do I press to start orca the screen reader for the blind and what would it take for espeak upon boot to speak a message after the welcome sound to speak what to press to start text to speech?
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: ' service resolvconf status ' still "unknown" ?
<promet> Hi, I've been having trouble launching unity since the upgrade to 15.04, I've just noticed that my /usr/share/xsessions/unity.desktop file is missing is there a way to duplicate/replace this?
<cisadmin> Bashing-om, the output is the same
<ModelEngine> would anybody have a few moments to be able to help?
<jbermudes> ModelEngine: Have you tried looking for where those menu items are stored?
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: Hummm .. ' sudo service resolvconf start ' give us any joy ?
<cisadmin> Bashing-om "start: Job is already running: resolvconf"
<ModelEngine> jbermudes: it says its in local/shared/applications
<ModelEngine> jbermudes: after i use sudo rm /usr/bin/xflux, should i just delete the icons in the local/shared/applications folder?
<jbermudes> ModelEngine: How did you install flux?
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: Yikes . Beats me, now above my skill level ! as 'service resolvconf status ' gives conflicting indication . I do not know how to troubleshoot this . Others ??
<god_phantom> cisadmin: have u checked iptables to see if anything is weird?
<cisadmin> god_phantom, not sure what you mean by
<god_phantom> sudo iptables -L -v
<cisadmin> "if anything is weird"...I'm fare from an expert
<cisadmin> god_phantom i'll link to pastebin
<ModelEngine> jbermudes: i did exactly this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kilian/f.lux [Enter] sudo apt-get update [Enter] sudo apt-get install fluxgui [Enter]
<god_phantom> Thanks!
<cisadmin> god_phantom http://pastebin.com/3dUNPXf6
<Teltariat> Hello all.  Is there a 1 line to apt-get install all the dependencies for a package, but not the package itself?
<jbermudes> ModelEngine: Normally if you've installed something with apt-get you can use apt-get to remove everything since it probably installed other stuff besides just the executable
<god_phantom> cisadmin: iptables is linux's firewall. I thought maybe there was a weird rule blocking something but your firewall is wide open. So dead end there. :-/
<ModelEngine> so, would that be: sudo apt-get rm fluxgui?
<jbermudes> ModelEngine: apt-get purge fluxgui
<ModelEngine> jbermudes: thanks i'll give it a try
<god_phantom> cisadmin: thank u for pastebinning that for me
<jbermudes> ModelEngine: But I don't know if rm'ing the executable will cause apt to freak out. If it gives an error you could always apt-get install --reinstall fluxgui to restore
<cisadmin> Teltariat, if you do sudo apt-get install -s <package name> you will get a list under "the following NEW packages will be installed" which you can copy and paste to an apt-get install command
<_raul> hey guys. is there a way i could tell what's my openssl real version ? i see 1.0.1 , but i wanna know the minor .. like a b c ...
<ModelEngine> jbermudes: yeah, i didn't get an errror, but when i look in accessories folder to see if it's still there, i still see the flux indicator applet
<somsip> _raul: openssl version
<cisadmin> god_phantom, no problem, willing to do just about anything and listen to just about anyone to try to resolve this. it's been hours
<_raul> OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<_raul> i need latest ... 1.0.1m
<_raul> apt-get update and upgrade are all good
<somsip> _raul: what version of ubuntu?
<_raul> 12.04
<somsip> !info openssl precise
<xangua> _raul: compile or find a PPA
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.25 (precise), package size 507 kB, installed size 898 kB
<_raul> somsip, i have 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.27
<_raul> xangua, i could ... but worried that i'll break some stuff along the way
<jbermudes> ModelEngine: I'm not familiar with lubuntu but sometimes there's an area where you can manually add/remove items from the applications menus
<somsip> _raul: not sure how that translates to a-f versions, but m seems very new... what do you need it for?
<Teltariat> cisadmin: that helps, thank you
<ModelEngine> jbermudes: thanks, i'll try that. i have found, tho that lubuntu is very very similar to ubuntu
<_raul> for CVE-2015-0291
<ubottu> The sigalgs implementation in t1_lib.c in OpenSSL 1.0.2 before 1.0.2a allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (NULL pointer dereference and daemon crash) by using an invalid signature_algorithms extension in the ClientHello message during a renegotiation. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0291)
<_raul> ref: http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0291
<chaos7theory> !info pgadmin trusty
<somsip> _raul: https://www.openssl.org/news/openssl-1.0.1-notes.html states m is still in development. Try again
<_raul> lol, ubottu is smart :)
<ubottu> Package pgadmin does not exist in trusty
<somsip> _raul: ah, no - my bad. misread
<_raul> somsip, n is under dev :)
<_raul> no biggie :)
<ModelEngine> !info Plank
<ubottu> plank (source: plank): Elegant, simple, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-1 (vivid), package size 33 kB, installed size 319 kB
<cisadmin> I have what seems like a system-wide issue. No sound or internet on Ubuntu, but everything works fine on Windows. Have talked to several people with no luck. Desktop background disappeared. Possibly relevant info: http://pastebin.com/fHVrLLY3
<cisadmin> With help of Bashing-om, found out that `service resolvconf status` outputs 'status: Unknown jon: resolvconf' while `sudo service resolvconf start` outputs 'start: Job is already running: resolvconf'
<nickgaw> Is there a truecrypt package anywhere for Ubuntu or will I need to download and run the installer as root to get it to install?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i have windows 7 on 1 ssd and windows xp + ubuntu on hdd, will boot repair be able to detect all these and install grub properly ?
<jbermudes> silv3r_m00n: Which boot repair? Windows'?
<silv3r_m00n> this one http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/
<silv3r_m00n> the boot-repair utility for ubuntu
<jbermudes> ModelEngine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1676020
<god_phantom> cisadmin: crazy question from me, do u have a link light on your Ethernet port?
<cisadmin> god_phantom not sure what you mean
<dprc> nickgaw, TC was non-free so not available in repos; will have to build yourself or install from 3rd-party source; neither of which is supported
<ModelEngine> jbermudes: thanks i appreciate it :)
<god_phantom> cisadmin: you have an Ethernet cable plugged into your computer. Is there a light on the plug? Maybe an orange or green light?
<cisadmin> yes, it is orange
<god_phantom> Ok, I just wanted to make sure. :) thank you
<pavlos> cisadmin, I'm back ... give me the pastebin of ifconfig
<silv3r_m00n> jbermudes: any idea ?
<cisadmin> pavlos here is the old one, do you want me to run it again? i don't think it's changed http://pastebin.com/kFUSbeb8
<Enriquez> !list
<jbermudes> silv3r_m00n: What's the issue that you're trying to fix with boot_repair?
<ubottu> Enriquez: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cisadmin> pavlos wrong one http://pastebin.com/wWTQyTYL
<silv3r_m00n> jbermudes: i added a new ssd, installed windows 7 on it and made it the first drive to boot from, but i need back the old windows xp and ubuntu from the hdd
<fedel> Hi people. Could someone give some idea about how to solve a problem. After the loading screen on boot, it only shows a black screen or sometimes a message “the system is running in low-graphics mode”. I’ve tried a lot of things
<silv3r_m00n> jbermudes: just want to confirm that the recommended repair of boot-repair and do that straight and fine
<Jagrophess> hi I was hoping someone could help me with my firefox. since im running on a casper partition on a live USB the search and address bars dont work
<dprc> fedel, have correct graphics drivers installed?
<fedel> dprc, nvidia-current
<jbermudes> silv3r_m00n: All I can say is that I think I was able to use that program successfully a few years ago, but I only had one drive.
<dprc> fedel, and you jumped through all the nvidia-xconfig hoops?
<jbermudes> silv3r_m00n: In your case you'd have to make sure that whatever drive you repair is the same drive your bios boots off of
<fedel> dprc, nope…
<pavlos> cisadmin, lsmod | grep e1000
<jbermudes> silv3r_m00n: Do you want to boot into xp and 7 or just want to get files off of xp's partition?
<pavlos> cisadmin, this module should be loaded
<cisadmin> pavlos, outputs "e1000e 254433 0 (newline) ptp 18933 1 e1000e"
<pavlos> cisadmin, correct
<jbermudes> silv3r_m00n: Also, while you can't boot off of anything in your current state, if I were you I'd boot a live cd and make backups of stuff in case something goes wrong
<fedel> dprc: It returns VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.            Undefined Screen "nvidia" referenced by ServerLayout "layout". And after: New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<pavlos> cisadmin, this is some puzzle ...
<dprc> fedel, remove nouveau, install drivers, run nvidia-xconfig, reboot and see if it helps first
<cisadmin> pavlos, you're telling me...i don't understand this whatsoever
<dprc> or install drivers then remove nouveau
<pavlos> cisadmin, pastebin sudo ethtool eth0
<cisadmin> pavlos http://pastebin.com/fyV9hLG7
<pavlos> cisadmin, line 19 should be on
<cisadmin> pavlos, how do i go about fixing it?
<pavlos> cisadmin, reading ethtool parms ...
<jon_lettuce_ear> can anyone answer me: why do Linux people love ssh?
<pavlos> cisadmin, sudo ethtool -s eth0 mdix on
<cisadmin> pavlos looks like `ethtool mdix on eth0` or something like that sould do it?
<cisadmin> pavlos nevermind, i'll do it your way
<cisadmin> pavlos, i ran the command
<pavlos> cisadmin, then vefify that this parm is on
<fedel> dprc: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<cisadmin> pavlos, i ran ethtool eth0 again and it says "MDI-X: on (forced)"
<jon_lettuce_ear> uh oh..
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: More than the one wired interface ? ' ifconfig -a ' to show all interfaces, even those that are down .
<pavlos> cisadmin, sudo lshw -C network
<cisadmin> Bashing-om that outputs info for eth0, lo, and wlan0
<dprc> fedel, i believe so; just make sure you do the xconfig stuff is all
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: k , only the one wired interface then . hummm ...
<dprc> xorg conf is probably not probably configured
<dprc> s/probably/properly
<cisadmin> pavlos http://pastebin.com/YQ419wBH
<pavlos> cisadmin, can you try ifconfig eth0 down and then ifconfig eth0 up
<pavlos> cisadmin, then see if inconfig gives you an inet address (line 2)
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: pavlos Everything says we are up except for ip4 addressig. My ifconfig for reference http://paste.ubuntu.com/11123325/ ... Notice the ip4 "inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0"
<pavlos> cisadmin, Bashing-om yes, I check every command with my laptop, for some reason he does not get an IPV4
<cisadmin> pavlos, i get "inet6 addr: fe80::ae22:bff:fe83:3cfd/64 Scope:Link
<r_rios> Hello. Any way I can install rust's cargo in Ubuntu 15.04?
<r_rios> There's a PPA which provides it, but it's outdated and has no Vivid builds
<pavlos> cisadmin, yes, if you had an ipv4, that would be the second line and ipv6 would be the third line
<r_rios> There's this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~hansjorg/+archive/ubuntu/rust/+packages, but it only provides rustc, not cargo
<pavlos> cisadmin, what kernel do you have? ... uname -a
<cisadmin> pavlos "Linux Rapunzel 3.13.0-52-generic #86-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 4 04:32:59 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<pavlos> cisadmin, dont know what else to try ...
<ModelEngine> hello, I'm looking for info on changing key-bindings in lubuntu
<ModelEngine> I have open the config file using: sudo gedit ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
 * wonko sighs
<wonko> no one?
<Bashing-om> pavlos: Are you using network-manager ? can you verify the contents of cisadmin's "/etc/network/interfaces" file ?
<wonko> :'(
<pavlos> Bashing-om, auto lo <nl> iface lo inet loopback
<Bashing-om> pavlos: looks to be same same .. I do not run ntwork-manager and mine is different , so another means to verify .
<fedel> dprc: Thanks..I run the commands plus ˜ubuntu-drivers devices˜ to detect the right driver. It worked
<cisadmin> pavlos Bashing-om I've been trying to think of some major change I've made recently that maybe could have caused this but nothing comes to mind...any idea? I tend not to do anything very dangerous..
<dprc> fedel, cool. :) glad you got it all sorted out
<dprc> just wanted to make sure it was that and not a pesky race-condition somewhere
<dtigue> I recently upgraded to 15.04, my bluetooth has worked since then but today I boot up and it says that it is turned off by a hardware switch. I have no hardware switch.
<dtigue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11123505/
<dtigue> That may help in figuring out what is wrong. ^
<dprc> dtigue, can poke around with 'rfkill'; not entirely sure about its usage however
<pavlos> cisadmin, well, if you have a live usb with some ubuntu, you can boot LIVE and test that it gets network
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: Regrets, I am stumped. Presently I do not know how to proceed. I do not know how you can have traffic on ipv6 and still not able to talk to the outer and not have an ipv4 address and resolve.conf not co-operating ,
<dprc> may not even be correct but, is a good place to start
<Bashing-om> outer/router*
<Sramelyor3301> Just wanted to know the command to login to an account. Anybody knows?
<cisadmin> pavlos i do have a live cd, it will be slow but i can try it
<pavlos> cisadmin, sure, give it a try
<pavlos> cisadmin, looking for a needle in a haystack ... for some reason your system will not get an ipv4
<cisadmin> pavlos booting up the cd now
<daftykins> Sramelyor3301: what do you mean?
<Sramelyor3301> how do I login to a irc network. I forgot the command
<daftykins> Sramelyor3301: with which IRC client? can't read your mind :)
<Sramelyor3301> daftykins: sorry its HexChat
<Sramelyor3301> wasnt it something like/msgServ Nick?? i dont remember it well
<daftykins>  /connect address ?
<dprc> Sramelyor3301, you want to authenticate to services or connect to another network?
<daftykins> ooooh you mean identify
<daftykins> jeez
<daftykins> Sramelyor3301: go ask in #freenode , this is OS support not IRC support
<dtigue> dprc, so I've never heard of rfkill but it did the trick, after reading the man page i tried 'rfkill list' and then 'rfkill unblock 1' and that fixed it. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<ModelEngine> daftykins: hi dafty, do you like live on this channel? :)
<dprc> Sramelyor3301, /msg NickServ HELP
<Bashing-om> pavlos: cisadmin I would expect that '  ip route list ' would return the IP of the university's router ( and the box's IP ) . We get no return !
<daftykins> ModelEngine: what?
<gtuckerkellogg_> I'm having some NFS trouble, not sure what the issues is
<gtuckerkellogg_> can someone offer advice on an NFS mounting problem?
<Sramelyor3301> daftykins: oh damn. sorry. didnt realize i was here. dprc: Thanks :)
<gtuckerkellogg_> My rpc.stad is running (I see it in ps -ef | grep rpc)  but when an NFS share the I get a message that says it is not
<cisadmin> pavlos interesting that the gui never loaded...ttys 1 through 6 work though...
<gtuckerkellogg_> i can successfully mount the NFS shared director, but only with "-o nolock"
<chair> can someone offer advice on libre office top bar getting cropped at the top of ubuntu?
<cisadmin> pavlos nevermind...i think it may be loading
<ModelEngine> daftykins: maybe its just me, but i feel like i see you, reisio, and AR48 on here a lot which is bad, just interesting
<sophie_> hey guys how do you mount an NTFS partition in Ubuntu since the default mounting option prevents it from accessing it
<ModelEngine> daftykins: sorry, spelling mistake, should've been *isn't bad*
<sophie_> I'm using Windows 10 TP build 10092 and  for some reason i can't open it
<daftykins> sophie_: likely it is due to hybrid boot, boot back into Windows - press Super+R then type "shutdown -s -t 1" then power back up, boot into ubuntu then try.
<cisadmin> pavlos Bashing-om ifconfig still returns inet6 but no inet and `ping 8.8.8.8` returns 'connect: Network is unreachable'
<daftykins> ModelEngine: i volunteer regularly yes.
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: On the liveDVD ?
<sophie_> did that still doing that again
<sophie_> says windows is hibernated
<pavlos> cisadmin, you hit try ubuntu and it does not get an ip?
<sophie_> even though it's on shutdown
<cisadmin> Bashing-om pavlos yes on the live cd i hit "try ubuntu" and from tty1 ubuntu@ubuntu i get no ipv4 address
<pavlos> cisadmin, so way back when you connected using windows, we should have looked at ipconfig and see what the Uni gives you
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: That suggest it is not a config problem on our end . What results in the liveDVD ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' .
<cisadmin> Bashing-om that still does not explain the problems with sound etc...it returns the same "Network is unreachable"
<cisadmin> pavlos i have a hostname and am able to get the ip from this machine
<pavlos> cisadmin, sound should work on a LIVE CD
<Bashing-om> !sound | cisadmin
<ubottu> cisadmin: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sophie_> can you try to use the command tcdump so you get a detailed look if you're packets are going in and out?
<gtuckerkellogg> So this is what I'm seeing.  It works with -o nolock, but not without, even though the services appear to be running.
<gtuckerkellogg> http://pastebin.com/aj7kuctb
<cisadmin> pavlos it seems i am getting no sound on the live cd either although the only way i know to test it is to change the volume with a hotkey as the gui is really messed up and i cannot get on the internet to try something there
<LMNOP> sound seems to be a major issue on ubutu
<pavlos> cisadmin, if you know the details on the Uni network, you can make a manual wired connection with ip, gateway, and netmask
<cisadmin> pavlos i don't know gateway/subnet mask but i know the ip i'm supposed to be assigned
<cisadmin> pavlos do you suggest i get this info from ipconfig on windows"
<cisadmin> even though this may work i still think it is not the real issue
<pavlos> cisadmin, the gateway should be like the ip but .1 at the end, mask is 255.255.255.0
<cisadmin> as these issues cropped up all at once
<cisadmin> pavlos i will boot up into the ubuntu partition and try it
<pavlos> cisadmin, ipconfig on windows will give you all this
<pavlos> cisadmin, the fact the the LIVE CD does not give you a gui concerns me ...
<pavlos> that
<daftykins> sounds like a bad burn to me, or corrupt download, or bad flash drive making
<cisadmin> pavlos it gives me a gui but it was very glitchy and pretty much impossible to use...possibly related to my unusual (2560x1080) screen?
<sophie_> did you try SHA checksum checking?
<pavlos> cisadmin, you can lower the res system settings | display
<Apachez> broadwell nucs had problem with ubuntu 14.10
<Apachez> but thats supposed to be fixed in 15.04
<LMNOP> its probly not that tho
<pavlos> cisadmin, if you dont have audio using the LIVE CD, that tells me the audio chip is not recognized
<pavlos> cisadmin, what model laptop?
<cisadmin> pavlos i entered my ip and gateway and subnet mask and 8.8.8.8 for DNS and it says i have connection, but host, ping, and websites do not work...
<cisadmin> pavlos it is my desktop
<cisadmin> pavlos asus mobo with built-in audio, no sound card
<cisadmin> pavlos sound worked previously with no problems
<sophie__> do you have the brand and manufacturer of the sound card?
<daftykins> i wonder if you have dual NICs and you're picking the wrong one :>
<sophie__> I may find something to fix it
<cisadmin> sophie__ how can i find those out? it's whatever came stock on the board
<sophie__> I need the manufacturer and the brand
<LMNOP> so sound and network both not works
<sophie__> if it doesn't exist on the support list on ALSA then you're fucked
<daftykins> LMNOP: an excellent summary.
<cisadmin> sophie__ i understand but what's the best way for me to get that information?
<sophie__> if you're dual booting on windows
<pavlos> sophie__, languag
<sophie__> I think find the thing that displays your machine's components
<cisadmin> LMNOP correct, also desktop background disappeared....
<LMNOP> yeah i would use windows
<LMNOP> if video driver no work wuts the point
<cisadmin> i'm dual booting, video is fine on the ubuntu partition. it just wasn't working right on a live CD
<LMNOP> next time try live cd before u install
<sophie__> cisadmin, is your sound card Realtek?
<pavlos> cisadmin, do you have m/b model?
<LMNOP> oh
<sophie__> or your CD needs some sha256sum checking (did I spelt it right?)
<cisadmin> LMNOP you're misunderstanding...I've had this install for quite some time and it just now stopped working out of the blue
<daftykins> sophie__: nope
<LMNOP> oh why were ppl teling u to run checksum on iso LOL
<sophie__> I can't help you at this point unless I have the required info
<sophie__> but if it's ubuntu's issue
<Bashing-om> cisadmin: How about an inhouse check of the networking ? ' ping -c3 127.0.0.1 '
<sophie__> check you're SHA sums
<daftykins> SHA is not used on ISOs.
<cisadmin> sophie__, lspci | grep Audio returns the following: "Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Chipset HIgh Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)" and "NVIDIA Corporation GK104 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)"
<sophie__> well you're seriously fucked
<daftykins> sophie__: drop the language now.
<sophie__> oops
<pavlos> cisadmin, asus h61m, h81m ...
<cisadmin> pavlos works perfectly
<cisadmin> (local ping)
<sophie__> csiadmin, try to install the official Intel Drivers installer
<sophie__> it's located on their page
<daftykins> no, _never_ run that
<cisadmin> pavlos i think z73 let me try to find out
<sophie__> orrr, grab the binary drivers from the repos
<LMNOP> that shit isnt supported here im guessing
<sophie__> but I don't think Intel releases there drivers in gz format
<daftykins> !language | LMNOP Please start either positively contributing toward the channel, or consider leaving
<sophie__> but try the INtel drivers installer for good graces
<ubottu> LMNOP Please start either positively contributing toward the channel, or consider leaving: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<LINU-X> hei dude, its great to met you all :)
<cisadmin> sophie__ it's kind of hard without internet...besides, these solutions are all focused on one thing but i think it is clearly a larger problem. if it was a driver issue, i imagine i would have had problems much sooner. i have used this install for audio and video with no problem
<sophie__> hmmm.....
<LMNOP> !annoying @ daftykins
<ubottu> LMNOP: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LMNOP> soz
<sophie__> hold on i'm getting a massive core dump on my bash hold on
<LMNOP> lol ok
<sophie__> done
<sophie__> seems I was getting memory  addresses all over the place
<cisadmin> here's my mobo http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131979
<sophie__> do you have libalsa csiadmin?
<cisadmin> sophie__ i don't think so
<sophie__> well, install it
<cisadmin> pavlos it is a z87
<cisadmin> sophie__... i don't have internet access
<sophie__> you need ALSA for everything in your sound card to work
<LMNOP> ok did u run a sysupgrade?
<LMNOP> how did this all start in the first place
<pavlos> cisadmin, I dont see an issue with that m/b
<sophie__> try dist-upgrade or simply upgrade since it's located on the official repos
<pavlos> sophie__, he does NOT have internet
<mar> hola
<daftykins> LMNOP sophie__ - great advice for a system that's offline =|
<sophie__> then how is he doing freenode then?
<mar> sorry, i'm doing testing on nodeirc
<daftykins> lol.
<LMNOP> daftykins, if you read more carefully i asked IF he did one
<sophie__> -_-
<LMNOP> plz try 2 b helpful
<sophie__> i can't give him the archive if he's cut from the net
<daftykins> LMNOP: there is no need to try and troll
<cisadmin> clearly i'm on the net on a different machine but unless you know something i don't, there's no way for me to make apt on one machine transfer to another
<LMNOP> you should stop being a smart aleck
<dprc> cisadmin, you can try 'apt-offline'
<daftykins> LMNOP: drop the attitude
<cisadmin> dprc command not found
<sophie__> cisadmin: does the other machine connected in Ethernet?
<LMNOP> now lets try to figure this out
<cisadmin> sophie__ no, this machine is on wifi
<LMNOP> no you
<sophie__> grab an Ethernet cable and try to install the ALSA libraries
<dprc> cisadmin, you can pull the binary from the debian pkg page and execute locally that way; then install on a networked machine using online pkg manager
<sophie__> you could ask one if you don't mind
<dprc> cisadmin, what release are you using; jessie, stretch, etc?
<dprc> cisadmin, https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=apt-offline
<LMNOP> wait wut?
<sophie__> :3
<sophie__> i'm getting a massive coredump hold on
<cisadmin> dprc how do i find out?
<sophie__> freaking segfault
<daftykins> dprc: psst, this isn't debian
<sophie__> U-boon-tu
<cisadmin> daftykins that makes more sense lol
<dprc> daftykins, i used the wrong search shortcut :-/
<sophie__> this is u-boon-too
<sophie__> not debian
<sophie__> and mostly some packages in ubuntu are configured for it
<cisadmin> i'm honestly not worried enough about the sound issue right now to go through all of that work considering that if i had internet on the machine, i could fix it more easily.
<dprc> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apt-offline&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<sophie__> hold on
<sophie__> if I can find the ALSA binaries I may help
<sophie__> what is your processor architechture tho
<cisadmin> dprc i still don't see how to use it...
<cisadmin> sophie Intel i7
<daftykins> cisadmin: has anyone suggested booting an older kernel yet, or has it only been trolls replying? :)
<sophie__> x85 or x64
<sophie__> x86*
<daftykins> sophie__: pointless question
<dprc> cisadmin, https://www.debian-administration.org/article/648/Offline_Package_Management_for_APT
<cisadmin> daftykins the first couple of hours were fine...the "trolls" just started
<sophie__> welp no worries, I found this on Launchpad
<sophie__> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib
<sophie__> it may work
<cisadmin> daftykins how would i go about that?
<sophie__> but I suck at compiling
<daftykins> cisadmin: did you mention dualbooting? so you get GRUBs menu on boot?
<daftykins> sophie__: please stop making things up :)
<cisadmin> daftykins yes. boots win7 by default
<daftykins> cisadmin: so you want to go to advanced options on the GRUB menu then pick an older kernel entry
<cisadmin> daftykins i see. will try that in a sec
<dprc> if apt-offline is not on the machine you can select architecture from bottom of page and download binaries that way, then shuffle over to the machine
<daftykins> also, take note if audio works prior to logging in
<daftykins> dprc: it's ok the idea of needing something was bad advice
<LMNOP> wait i have an idea try useing a more older kernel
<LMNOP> try that
<sophie__> how about the HEADERS?
<cisadmin> daftykins booted up with ...37 instead of ...52, no luck
<sophie__> 3.13?
<cisadmin> brb going to get food before the diner closes
<sophie__> brb going to get lunch
<LMNOP> !ops newbiealert is spamming
<sophie__> back
<dprc> cisadmin, it is still helpful to know since the machine if not networked
<sophie__> dprc: i'm pretty sure he's still eating
<dprc> its fine they can dig through scroll back
<sophie__> hey guys, so when is the first alpha of  Wily coming?
<daftykins> !ot | sophie__
<ubottu> sophie__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sophie__> thanks, i'll lookk to that
<sophie__> can someone ban newbiea alter pls?
<LMNOP> i knew it wasnt going to work
<sophie__> newalert*
<LMNOP> yeah hes spamming
<sophie__> who's the sysops here
<daftykins> hide your joins and parts so you don't see them
<LMNOP> me?
<LMNOP> i dont know
<sophie__> idk 2
<LMNOP> i dont know how daftykins
<daftykins> sucks for you then :)
<sophie__> offtopic is pretty silent at this point
<daftykins> yeah well your query is not relevant here
<sophie__> I was about to ask about Wily XD
<LMNOP> yeah but hes spamming
<LMNOP> makeing me mad
<daftykins> you can solve it by leaving the channel
<LMNOP> no you leave
<sophie__> good one
<LMNOP> me?
<basil2x> Oh, lau!  Everyone back in their kennels.
<sophie__> no u
<LMNOP> u leave
<sophie__> ALRIGHT, who's causing the whole core dump XD
<xmetal> lol basil2x
<sophie__> LMNOP if you're irritated, then go see this: http://queengrim.deviantart.com/art/MUCH-PLANT-411408112
<LMNOP> i dont trust links
<Silenced_v2> Guys i am on Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS . Been trying to change the icon theme . When i select the icon pack in Unity tweat tool no changes occurs . It looks like this http://imgur.com/FKLyF0T
<Silenced_v2> All the icon packs aren't working
<Silenced_v2> Guys i am on Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS . Been trying to change the icon theme . When i select the icon pack in Unity tweat tool no changes occurs . It looks like this http://imgur.com/FKLyF0T
<Silenced_v2> All the icon packs aren't working
<daftykins> !repeat | Silenced_v2
<ubottu> Silenced_v2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cisadmin> daftykins dprc pavlos sophie__ i'm back
<dprc> yeah they should be banned
<cisadmin> dprc i downloaded and ran the .deb and clicked install but it's still saying apt-offline is not found
<spearson> when I boot, I see a failed line but it disappears quickly so I can't see it
<spearson> is thee a log that I could look at to see what may have failed?
<cisadmin> dprc nevermind, i get it as a suggestion now but i'm still slightly confused as to how to use it
<OerHeks> dpkg -i /path/to/.deb
<daftykins> cisadmin: you were linked to something from debian afaik, so wasn't wise to run anyway
<OerHeks> uh oh
<spearson> when I boot, I see a failed line but it disappears quickly so I can't see it. is thee a log that I could look at to see what may have failed
<cisadmin> daftykins i went to http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/apt-offline/download
<OerHeks>  /var/log/boot.log  or /var/log/dmesg
<daftykins> ah well i still think the entire approach was invalid
<DrT666> IR now a Linux user!
<OerHeks> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<DrT666> Thank you thank you
<spearson> how do I get to /var/log/boot.log  or /var/log/dmesg?
<spearson> termnal?
<cisadmin> i didn't think it was really worth the time/effort, but i figured i'd try and alas, it did not help
<DrT666> got sick of that windows stuff
<OerHeks> spearson, gedit/nano/vim
<spearson> Terminal?
<theRealGent> anyone having 404s when trying to update apt?
<DrT666> *throws down smoke pellet*
<theRealGent> im unable to update my system
<OerHeks> theonly when i use unsupported ubuntu versions or ppa's that have no candidates for my version, do you have'm?
<theRealGent> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main amd64 Packages
<theRealGent>   404  Not Found
<theRealGent> That doesn't look good.
<OerHeks> theRealGent, try changing mirror
<theRealGent> OerHeks, how do I do that?
<OerHeks> softwarecenter>edit>sources
<spearson> @owrheks could you walk me through how to locate or /var/log/dmesg?
<spearson> <OerHeks> could you walk me through how to locate or /var/log/dmesg?
<OerHeks> spearson, vim /var/log/dmesg # and hit enter
<cisadmin> very interesting....not sure if it's related, but i ran the oldest kernel i had in recovery mode and ran fsck and a couple of the other tools and rebooted and suddenly it works...scared that upon the next reboot it will break again..... pavlos daftykins Bashing-om
<cisadmin> still no sound however
<spearson> in terminal?
<OerHeks> spearson, that is what you asked for, or just open gedit and open> file> etc
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: ubuntu version?
<cisadmin> 14.04
<cisadmin> 14.04.2 to be exact
<daftykins> cisadmin: do you use a mechanical disk?
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: was this a fresh install or upgrade from?
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: morn o/
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: good morning mate
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje it was a fresh install a few months ago
<cisadmin> been running it for a while with no problems, suddenly no ethernet or sound and a few other problems, they all seem unrelated but cropped up at the same time
<cisadmin> internet is now working (although i have no clue why), but no sound
<daftykins> cisadmin: check the health of your disk by: sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: and surely take a look at your syslog and dmesg
<daftykins> ^
<cisadmin> daftykins lotuspsychje http://paste.ubuntu.com/11124560
<cisadmin> lostuspsychje what should i look for in those? especially because syslog is written to so much
<spearson> I can also look in system log application right?
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: pastebin the whole thing :p
<cisadmin> lol okay
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: the more we can see, the more we can find whats going on
<cisadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11124597
<cisadmin> i had no idea this sort of utility existed
<daftykins> cisadmin: disk looks ok
<daftykins> perhaps you powered off unsafely at some point, to cause the needed fsck
<cisadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11124619
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: alot of network disconnects oO
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje that's my computer constantly retrying to connect when i couldn't get an ipv4 address
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: network card chipset + driver plz?
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: sudo lshw -C network
<cisadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11124640
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: May 13 19:21:53 Rapunzel pulseaudio[4331]: [pulseaudio] server-lookup.c: Unable to contact D-Bus this doenst seem good for sound
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: do you know if your ethernet card is old or new?
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje not really. it's whatever's integrated into the asus z87
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: old or new computer?
<cisadmin> built it about a year and a half ago
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: intel eth cards should be performing good on ubuntu...not sure yet why your ethernet disconnects so much
<spearson> <OerHeks> I took a screenshot on boot and got the message. It says Failed to start LSB: Start NTP deamon
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje it's never been a problem before. not like it disconnects during usual use. just this time it kept trying over and over to get a DHCP offer and was failing
<spearson> should I be concerned about this?
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: did you change anything network related lately?
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje no. at least not intentionally... i tend to stay away from dangerous things lol
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: syslog complaints a lot on dbus too
<cisadmin> literally the only significant change i remember as of late is my switch to zsh, which seems totally irrelevant
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje perhaps it complains whenever i try to change the volume? (i do that as an easy check if it's working because it makes a noise when i change the volume)
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: did you enable internet + updates enabled when you installed 14.04?
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje yes. i had it install third party software and applicable drivers etc
<spearson> I took a screenshot on boot and got the message. It says Failed to start LSB: Start NTP deamon
<spearson> should I be concerned about this?
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: pastebin dmesg from terminal also plz?
<suporte> oi
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje i thought i linked you to it? unless you mean something else
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: May 13 19:33:45 Rapunzel NetworkManager[4803]: <info> (eth0): device state change: disconnected -> unavailable (reason 'carrier-changed') [30 20 40]
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: thats syslog you pasted
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje what does that mean? "carrier-changed"
<spearson> this is the screen shot i took http://postimg.org/image/nsn9f5d7x/
<cisadmin> this is my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/11124619/
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: try 'dmesg' in terminal
<spearson> should I be concerned about the failed line?
<lotuspsychje> kk
<cisadmin> ohh you mean the command
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: wow alot of memory and acpi complaints too
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje http://paste.ubuntu.com/11124794
<cisadmin> wait it looks the saem
<cisadmin> same
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: maybe its interesting to try a no_acpi boot
<spearson> could someone help point me in the right direction?
<spearson> OerHeks: you still here?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | spearson
<ubottu> spearson: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje how should i do that?
<spearson> Oka
<spearson> I'm rinning ubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: F1 during boot process and enable no_acpi booting
<cisadmin> i'm guessing after selecting ubuntu at grub?
<lotuspsychje> spearson: if you want something more stable, try LTS
<lotuspsychje> !nomodese
<spearson> I know but like living on the bleeding edge
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | cisadmin same way like this, no_acpi
<ubottu> cisadmin same way like this, no_acpi: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<spearson> it starts fine though, just noticed the failed line
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: can you pastebin sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: 3.218749] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000001828-0x000000000000182f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20131115/utaddress-251)
<cisadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124823
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: alot of conflicts, acpi, network, memory...i think you should really test bios and your hardware, try bootcd's and such
<cisadmin> add a 1 in there
<mentor> #list
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: pastebin wrong?
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje i'm not really sure how to do all of that, kind of confused even how to get the no acpi boot
<cisadmin> yeah add a 1 with the other 1's
<cisadmin> sorry
<Guest9904> #ban
<Guest9904> select
<ibj> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Canonical-Will-Keep-Linux-Kernel-3-19-Alive-for-Ubuntu-15-04-Until-July-2016-481128.shtml   Well, my Xubuntu kernel is 3.19.0.17 . I should download the 3.19.8  kernel from the kernel.org website and try to install it?
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: gtx 770 is that an optimus card?
<mentor_> #main
<cisadmin> i'm guessing you mean the manufacturer, it's an evga card lotuspsychje
<mentor_> #server
<Ben64> ibj: if you absolutely need it
<ibj> ok. i'll do it my way.
<mentor_> q wea
<Ben64> ibj: why though
<mentor_> no tengo audio
<mentor_> jajajajajaj
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: did you have a link for those cards gtx 770 for right driver?
<lotuspsychje> !english | mentor_
<ubottu> mentor_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mentor_> pero corren  todos los scripts
<mentor_> kjajakjajaha+
<mentor_> lamers
<lotuspsychje> !es | mentor_
<ubottu> mentor_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mentor_> ok bro
<mentor_> english
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: 331 works on gtx 770
<mentor_> why i dont have audio
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: ok tnx
<mentor_> right now im on lubuntu
<mentor_> before on ubuntu 14.02
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: try the 331 driver from your additional drivers list
<mentor_> why
<lotuspsychje> !sound > mentor_
<ubottu> mentor_, please see my private message
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje i'm currently on the 349.16 driver, i can go to 331 if you want
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/160036/how-do-i-disable-acpi-when-booting
<Ben64> 349 works too
<Ben64> i haven't read the back log, whats the issue, cisadmin ?
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: there was an nvidia complaint in dmesg, thats why
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje do you mean the proprietary or the open source? i think i switched to the newest open source because the proprietary had issues giving me the right resolution (2560x1080)
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: but try the no_acpi boot first maybe, most troubles in logs are acpi related
<cisadmin> Ben64 i had a bunch of different problems all pop up at the same time, including being unable to get a dhcp offer over ethernet (which has been resolved although i don't know why/how, and it may come back) and no sound. no video problems, but lotuspsychje suggests i change drivers because of messages in my syslog i believe
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: i suggested other things too :p, check all your hardware
<cisadmin> 14.04.2
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje i didn't mean it in a bad way, sorry
<lotuspsychje> me neither :p
<Ben64> nvidid 349 on 14.04?
<Ben64> sounds like ppa
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: his card: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11124823/
<Ben64> looks normal
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje what am i looking for when i boot with acpi off?
<cisadmin> i did it
<cisadmin> still seems the same as before. i haven't changed drivers (yet)
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: i advise you a specialized bootcd to test all your hardware
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje such as?
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: hiren's boot cd example
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: if your hardware faults, your syslog is full with errors, and its not ubuntu's fault right
<cisadmin> i just don't understand how it could be a hardware problem if everything works in windows
<cisadmin> (sorry, just realized you may not be aware of that because idk when you got here)\
<cisadmin> sound, internet, etc have all worked just fine the entire time and they worked fine for a while on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: windows boots, ubuntu boots, its whats happening under the hood what matters
<cisadmin> but why would windows make noise and connect and ubuntu not? i'm not saying it's impossible, but i would think i'd see symptoms on windows as well
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: you can try alot already mate, testout yourself
<cisadmin> i'm downloading the file for the cd now
<cisadmin> wait, actually i don't have a cd to write to
<cisadmin> i have to wait until i go home for that
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: plz dont paste any line your going to do in this channel
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: investigate silent :p
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje i understand why you suggested the no acpi boot and the change in drivers, but what should i look for to determine whether those were helpful?
<lotuspsychje> cisadmin: compare your syslog and dmesg with the old ones, and look if you still got acpi errors
<pagios> hi all, i am trying to configure my ubuntu to have a better X windo resolution, doing a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xord does execute and exits silently
<pagios> any idea?
<cisadmin> lotuspsychje so there are these lines in the syslog about acpi, not sure how to interpret them http://paste.ubuntu.com/11125031
<sgo11> In the process of "sudo apt-get upgrade", how can I stop "flashplugin-installer: downloading..." and remove flashplugin-installer? I tried to "sudo kill -9 <pid>", it will result in "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." This drives me crazy. I just want to get rid of flashplugin-installer. that hangs there forever. thanks.
<daftykins> so purge the package...
<sgo11> daftykins, I can not. because I am in the process of "upgrade". if I kill it, it will tell me to fix the problem as what I said in the above comment.
<daftykins> so let it do it once more then purge it.
<daftykins> you're trying to have your cake and eat it
<sgo11> the problem is I can not purge the package before I upgrade it.
<sgo11> daftykins, that hangs there forever. it will take maybe one or more days to complete.
<daftykins> o0
<tagwolf> daftykins cant you blacklist / ignore it
<sgo11> tagwolf, I am the one who has this problem. how can I blacklist it? thanks.
<joseluis> irc-hispano.org
<dprc> or just pin the current version
<tagwolf> echo "flashplug-installer hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<tagwolf> try that?
<daftykins> tagwolf: you picked the wrong user :)
<tagwolf> sorry :P
<tagwolf> saw your name on his line
<tagwolf> hehe
<daftykins> np
<donaldrc3> So question, how would I get f.lux to properly work with multiple monitors? I got xfluxgui which is supposed to work on multiple monitors, but it isn't for me.
<sgo11> tagwolf, "dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process". I can not do anything.... kill -9 the process will result in "dpkg error". to fix that kill error, I have to run the flash install again. this is a contradiction.
<joseluis>  /Server irc.irc-hispano.org
<joseluis> atreides.irc-hispano.org
<donaldrc3> ?
<tagwolf> kill it
<tagwolf> then hold the pkg
<donaldrc3> Is that for me?
<tagwolf> cant do much if it's already running now
<tagwolf> now for sgo11
<tagwolf> no*
<donaldrc3> How do I do that cause I think I'm running xflux for terminal and fluxgui for regular lol
<tagwolf> sgo11: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-apt-get-blacklisting-packages-using-hold-option/
<sgo11> tagwolf, I have already posted the reason why I can not do that. if I kill -9 it, whenever I run apt-get OR dpkg commands, it will report the error: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.". AND IF I RUN "sudo dpkg --configure -a", THE STUPID FLASH INSTALLER WILL BE RERUN AGAIN.
<tagwolf> didn't see that
<sgo11> tagwolf, sorry.
<tagwolf> id either purge the pkg manually or fix the flash error
<ibj> sgoll: why not first uninstall the flash player plugin installer?
<tagwolf> e.g. checking syslog, lsof, etc to see what it's problem is
<sgo11> tagwolf, I can not purge it because I am running upgrade right now.
<slipshot> is anyone having any trouble installin vmware on 15.04?
<sgo11> ibj, I forgot to do that. that's my mistake. now, I can not do anything.
<slipshot> i keep gitting an vmnet error
<tagwolf> it'll say that even with a --force or --fix-install
<tagwolf> ?
<slipshot> the module wont compile with the 3.19 kernel.
<tagwolf> if you kill it
<sgo11> tagwolf, I know what the problem is. it's because the stupid network in my country. I can not do anything for this. my country network is crap.
<Ben64> slipshot: vmware is proprietary, you should ask vmware about it
<tagwolf> edit yer hosts file to resolve the domain to a null address
<tagwolf> it will prolly timeout fast
<tagwolf> or even to localhost
<slipshot> i realize that but it had no trouble in the 3.18 kernels.
<tagwolf> other than that. without helping you over ssh myself, it's hard to solve this problem over irc :(
<slipshot> something has changed between 3.18 and 3.19
<sgo11> tagwolf, thank you very much. I will try the host way. it's a good idea. :)
<tagwolf> lemme know!
<tagwolf> np
<sgo11> tagwolf, that works. thanks a lot. it will simply report "IOError: [Errno socket error] [Errno 111] Connection refused" and then complete. thanks.
<tagwolf> woooo! awesome :)
<tagwolf> after that purging should be no problem. good luck!
<sgo11> tagwolf, yeah, I did that. it works. this is a good idea. ^_^ thanks.
<tagwolf> no worries. I'm a security guy. so used to thinking of weird ways around shit hehe
<sgo11> :)
<b0nn> so, I have a reverse ssh tunnel from behindNAT to OpenToINet and I want to web browse through the tunnel from homeMachine to something the behindNAT machine has access to. I tried this, http://superuser.com/questions/848182/browsing-through-ssh-socks-proxy-through-reverse-tunnel but the browser cannot connect, any tips? (apologies for the X-Post_
<DBoyz> Hi, may I know how to switch mirrors for ubuntu server using command line?
<DBoyz> Are there any docs?
<tagwolf> DBoyz yes, one moment
<tagwolf> DBoyz would you like to use a specific mirror? or select the fastest
<daftykins> where fast == actually just latency based
<daftykins> ^_^
<tagwolf> apt-get install netselect-apt
<tagwolf> and apt-spy
<tagwolf> netselect-apt should be all you really need
<DBoyz> tagwolf: specific mirror. i don't trust fast mirrors anymore
<fruitsNveggies> a media player with miliseconds?
<fruitsNveggies> so I can pause and resume a song and see the milliseconds?
<daftykins> A series of words that forms a question?
<DBoyz> the mirror i am subscribed to doesn't seem to have missing files
<fruitsNveggies> daftykins, yes.
<fruitsNveggies> does anyone know a linux media player that displays miliseconds?
<DBoyz> how do i report mirrors that have missing files though?
<daftykins> DBoyz: i just threw "ubuntu mirror report" into google and discovered #ubuntu-mirrors exists
<daftykins> that'll likely be for official ones, but someone might know
<DBoyz> daftykins: i'll give it a try. thanks
<tagwolf> fruitsNveggies: vlc doesnt?
<tagwolf> I'm sure theres some plugin for it that can if it doesn't with a setting tweak
<tagwolf> vlc extension is called "time"
<tagwolf> scratch that. support was removed in 2.1
<tagwolf> doing more research
<tagwolf> http://addons.videolan.org/content/show.php?content=149618&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=fee4d78b932f9cb53441a6ddba589908
<tagwolf> worth a try
<DBoyz> err tagwolf, I am getting this
<DBoyz> Package netselect-apt is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tagwolf> apt-cache policy it?
<tagwolf> and I dunno. use apt spy then :D
<nuby> hello can anyone help me with a wordpress on ubuntu
<daftykins> nuby: you're going to need to be a lot more specific
<daftykins> "i'm trying to... i expected... but this happened..."
<nuby> my permalinks art working
<nuby> ar not
<daftykins> got mod-rewrite on?
<nuby> i did see somthing about that for an older config
<daftykins> well you need it enabled
<nuby> got an idea where to find a page on it
<DBoyz> netselect-apt: Installed: (none) Candidate: (none) Version table:
<auronandace> !find netselect-apt
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:
<daftykins> nuby: yes apache docs. probably as simple as "sudo a2enmod mod-rewrite" though, or mod_rewrite - unsure
<tagwolf> daftykins, correct. you can literally just run "sudo a2enmod"
<tagwolf> and it'll list them and prompt you
<nuby> sweet thank daftykins
<tagwolf> same with a2ensite
<tagwolf> a2dismod, etc
<daftykins> nuby: oh and in future, this is a requirement of wordpress - and kinda web admin 101 sooo, readmes are great ;)
<tagwolf> ^
<DBoyz> lel E: Unable to locate package apt-spy
<nuby> i dint see it but thx
<dreamon> hello. want a speedtest of my grafikkarte. is there any kind of software do compare different pc by this test
<daftykins> can't really think of any Linux benchmarks off hand, hrmm
<daftykins> oh yes i can - https://unigine.com/products/heaven/download/
<daftykins> dreamon: ^
<dreamon> hmm.. ok.. i will do so.
<Goose_> So I'm trying to dual boot arch and ubuntu but my hdd is encrypted, is there any way to make a partition on it to install arch onto?
<gtuckerkellogg> can someone offer advice on an NFS mounting problem?
<gtuckerkellogg> My rpc.stad is running (I see it in ps -ef | grep rpc)  but when I try to mount an NFS share the I get a message that says it is not
<gtuckerkellogg> statd, that
<gtuckerkellogg> It works with -o nolock, but not without, even though the services appear to be running.
<gtuckerkellogg> looks like this: http://pastebin.com/aj7kuctb
<dreamon> daftykins, vblank_mode=0 glxgears - think thats a easier way
<daftykins> you didn't read the question did you
<daftykins> oh it was you
<daftykins> i had in mind something a LOT more taxing than glxgears ¬_¬
<milamber> fruitsNveggies: have you thought about trying ardour?
<jbzd> 12345
<cfhowlett> !test | jbzd
<ubottu> jbzd: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<kate_> Hi everybody
<Fjorgynn> :)
<UbuntuUser> When I try to login into Ubuntu, everything goes fine but then the login screen doesn't appear, it stays blank. By going into recovery mode, I get "initctl: Event Failed"
<UbuntuUser> Any idea how can I fix this?
<kate_> I cannot login into my ubuntu account! I cannot login into Guest session either. Also the UI is broken. What should I do?
<jsim> how do i get an invite to join #ubuntu-beginners?
<nuby> sorry im a nub with wp on ubuntu can some one help me with The requested URL /wp1/members/stanfield/profile/public/ was not found on this server.
<daftykins> it's saying that folder doesn't exist
<FrameFever> I have ubtuntu 14.04, how can I get the latest boost libraries (1.58.0)?
<daftykins> what are you trying to do? get a virtual directory listing in that path?
<FrameFever> 1.55.0 is the latest in synaptic package manager
<IpudipuLALALA> hi
<IpudipuLALALA> hi
<nuby> when link is clicked that is wher it goes
<daftykins> FrameFever: then you can't without finding a PPA
<daftykins> nuby: what link where?
<IpudipuLALALA> penis
<IpudipuLALALA> penis
<IpudipuLALALA> penis
<IpudipuLALALA> penis
<IpudipuLALALA> penis
<IpudipuLALALA> penis
<nuby> on home page
<cfhowlett> !ops | IpudipuLALALA, please kick.  hard.
<ubottu> IpudipuLALALA, please kick.  hard.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<sw> cfhowlett: he was quited already  ;-)
<sw> quieted*
<nuby> i thought it was from permalinks
<FrameFever> daftykins: sorry I don't understand
<FrameFever> what is PPA?
<FrameFever> what can I not without?
<cfhowlett> !ppa | FrameFever
<ubottu> FrameFever: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nuby> daftykins: did you catch that
<Fjorgynn> Oh
<FrameFever> cfhowlett: does It mean with PPA I can add libraries to synaptic?
<cfhowlett> FrameFever, third party repos can be added to your software sources
<daftykins> nuby: not enough detail
<daftykins> i have no idea what you expect of this link :)
<nuby>  daftykins:i have buddypress plugin tryint tor create members area
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> nuby: it sounds to me like you're coming on here as a substitute for reading the readmes yourself - sound about right?
<RogerDodger> Hello folks
<daftykins> lo
<RogerDodger> Anyone know how I would batch rename files?
<tagwolf> yes
<daftykins> with some bash skills that #bash might be able to help with
<tagwolf> but need more specifics
<RogerDodger> eg rename file01.mod to file01.mpeg
<RogerDodger> but about 100 of them
<RogerDodger> it's just the extension i need to change
<daftykins> mv *.mod *.mpeg ? :)
<FrameFever> I tryed to use these here: https://launchpad.net/~kzemek/+archive/ubuntu/boost
<FrameFever> but after update apt-get I get this message: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kzemek/boost/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<FrameFever> did I something wrong?
<RogerDodger> will that seriously work daftykins? I did think of that but thought it woldnt be that simple
<daftykins> not sure. copy two into a second folder and test it
<daftykins> or tagwolf might be able to dive in and tell me off beforehand :D
<tagwolf> for file in *.mod
<daftykins> FrameFever: if you read the PPA link it says it only has a package for utopic, you get a 404 for a trusty path because there isn't one
<tagwolf> mv -- $file ${file%.mod}.mpeg
<tagwolf> something like that
<tagwolf> daftykins DONT DO THAT
<FrameFever> daftykins: what is utopic?
<daftykins> FrameFever: 14.10...
<tagwolf> mv *.mod..no no no! it'll do bad things
<RogerDodger> Cheers tagwolf & daftykins
<RogerDodger> sorted :-)
<daftykins> hmm i want to test why now
<tagwolf> because it'll prolly match everything in the folder
<tagwolf> so if you have 1 2 3 4 all with .txt
<tagwolf> it'll rename them to something like 1234.txt 1234.txt etc etc or something whacky
<tagwolf> try it out cause I'm curious how bash will eval it
<daftykins> it complains about *.mpeg
<daftykins> mv: target ‘*.mpeg’ is not a directory
<daftykins> so no problem
<web> d
<tagwolf> try mv filename.txt *
<tagwolf> :D
<tagwolf> that'll prolly cause some chaos
<iptable> for file in *.mod ; do newname="${file%.mod}"; mv "${file}" "${newname}" ; done
<Guest46877> Hi guys! Do you know if Venom vulnerabily affect Qemu VM without floppy disk controller attached?
<iptable> based on tagwolf suggestion, full solution ^
<daftykins> well the code on the guest has to be attached i would think, Guest46877
<tagwolf> thanks! yea shoudl work :O
<daftykins> Guest46877: i think there's a qemu chan though
<iptable> Guest46877, just discussed that on ##linux. Yes, the controller itself is always attached, even if the device nor the image is attached.
<DBoyz> Hi guys, is it normal for my sources.list to have 'vivid' when my current version is only utopic unicorn? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11127082/
<Guest46877> Ah ok perfect! thanks daftykins, thanks iptable
<iptable> no probs
<daftykins> DBoyz: are you sure? "cat /etc/issue" and "lsb_release -d"
<iptable> accidental upgrade?
<DBoyz> daftykins: Ubuntu Utopic Unicorn (development branch) \n \l
<DBoyz> Description:    Ubuntu Utopic Unicorn (development branch)
<DBoyz> iptable: i've been trying to upgrade to vivid but the mirror server i've been subscribing has missing files
<DBoyz> hence upgrade aborted
<iptable> tagwolf, if mv has multiple-files as source, the destination needs to be a directory, as it's a move, not rename.
<iptable> tagwolf, so mv *.mod *.mpeg will say "*.mpeg directory not found"
<daftykins> DBoyz: so it's not even updated enough to be stable, interesting
<DBoyz> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11127174/
<iptable> DBoyz, ok, so your system is not utopic, it's half-updated between utopic and vivid
<tagwolf> what about multiple destinations
<iptable> DBoyz, change mirror, upgrade again?
<DBoyz> ._. okay
<tagwolf> not multiple sources
<tagwolf> I understand that part cause I move multiple sources all the time
<DBoyz> iptable: that's my second time changing mirror
<tagwolf> but I've never tried to do: mv myfile.txt *
<DBoyz> but shall i stick with vivid or should i revert to utopic?
<iptable> tagwolf, all parameters apart from the last one are treated as a source. you cannot tell mv to have multiple destinations
<tagwolf> cause that would be stupid :P
<tagwolf> ok good!
<daftykins> DBoyz: well i'm pretty sure you should've been up to date on utopic before upgrading to vivid
<tagwolf> cause if it fully evaluated the destination.. that'd be bad :P
<iptable> tagwolf, essentially, first bash will expand the * to files and then mv does the trick with parameters expanded by bash.
<daftykins> DBoyz: up to you :> risk what you will!
<DBoyz> oh god
<DBoyz> daftykins: i haven't turned on my computer for ages and the only upgrade i got from my ususal apt-get update && apt-get upgrade is google-chrome-stable
<tagwolf> ubuntu....start using a 3.2 kernel >.<
<daftykins> DBoyz: seems suspicious
<iptable> DBoyz, 1. backup your files, 2. change sources list to utopic, 3. apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade 4. reboot 5. try to upgrade to vivid.
<daftykins> tagwolf: 3.20 ?
<daftykins> 3.2.x was in 12.04 :>
<Idler> hi
<tk-coding> haillll!
<Zai-Cesuo> hi guys. can someone help me out with a UEFI / legacy problem?
<svetlana> only if you ask
<ablest1980> anyone know if sudo ufw enable is affecting my wireless connection?
<Zai-Cesuo> i have a problem on my other PC. I guess it might be the mainboard. I am trying to install my windows 7 in legacy mode but unfortunately it wont boot the DVD if i dont choose UEFI. anyone got an idea?
<ablest1980> or my connection just sucks?
<ablest1980> Zai-Cesuo, i think #windows this is ubuntu support
<Zai-Cesuo> It kinda is an ubuntu question. I first had the problem that Grub wont recognise my old windows installation. someone said it is due to my UEFI installation. so i shall reinstall it
<ablest1980> ok
<tk-coding> hm i dunno
<tk-coding> i have an issue sometimes after a long ubuntu sleep. after re logging in, the launcher is absent
<tk-coding> and no top bar
<tk-coding> i have to reboot each time to make things go back to normal ui
<popey> tk-coding: perhaps bug 1292830 ?
<ubottu> bug 1292830 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Resuming from sleep makes black borders around windows to appear" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292830
<ablest1980> i ve that popey on my system purple screen with black border i dont know if i still see it but ive seen it
<ablest1980> when my sys starts
<yaclm> Hello! How can I create a starter on the desktop in gnome 3.6?
<svetlana> there is no desktop. only the funny things called 'favourites' at the left. no?
<trwww> hello, I've been given a server to work on with no DNS confgured. I added a dns-nameservers entry to /etc/network/interfaces and ran `sudo resolvconf -u`, yet still no DNS. Any advice?
<svetlana> trwww: I would add a nameserver ip to /etc/resolv.conf .
<trwww> svetlana: the header in that file says to not do that
<svetlana> what does it say?
<trwww> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<trwww> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<svetlana> can you read the resolvconf man page, then?
<trwww> sure, and I've done what it says
<asgard> Good Morning
<ablest1980> GM
<chrissi> Hallo
<andybrine> does anyone know how to install the intel graphics on ubuntu 15.04?
<cfhowlett> andybrine, go to the intel site, install the installer, fire up the installer and let it do its thing.
<andybrine> Everytime I try to install it, it says distribution not supported
<MrElendig> andybrine: you don't have to install anything
<andybrine> I dont have to install anything?
<MrElendig> support is in the kernel and xorg out of the box
<MrElendig> this is not windows
<andybrine> oh ok
<MrElendig> though even windows ships with drivers for intel chips these days
<andybrine> I have installed the latest drivers with Ubuntu in the previous distribution.
<andybrine> like cfhowlett has mentioned, is this something new MrElendig?
<MrElendig> no
<MrElendig> if you want a newer driver then you can use mesa-git etc from ppa
<andybrine> ok, so what is the purpose of the driver on the intel website for 14.10?
<MrElendig> but it really isn't worth it
<cfhowlett> andybrine, looking at the intel page, no mention of graphics installer after 14.10.  so it's >>> 14.10 <<<< but not needed thereafter
<andybrine> ok, im just curious. I was not sure, I thought that may have been because they have not updated it for 15.04 as it is a new distro
<lotuspsychje> here's an article for 14.10 on it: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/03/latest-intel-linux-graphics-drivers-now-available-for-ubuntu-14-10
<andybrine> ok thanks :)
<MrElendig> you can get the latest mesa/dri from ppa, much better than grabbing from intel.com
<MrElendig> or you can roll your own .deb
<MrElendig> which is even better
<henxxa> when is fixed that encrypted swap issue?
<totoala831> hello7
<totoala831> hello
<totoala831> ciao
<totoala831> !lista
<ubottu> totoala831: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> totoala831, >>> nope
<totoala831> ok sorry
<totoala831> bye :)
<totoala831> where can i go to looking for any file share
<svetlana> totoala831: copyleft.org
<svetlana> good resource for sharing your files :-)
<totoala831> thanks :)
<svetlana> o:
<cfhowlett> svetlana, I see what you did there ...
<brine_> HI
<svetlana> shello
<svetlana> hello
<brine_> who has ubuntu commands lines
<lotuspsychje> !terminal | brine_
<ubottu> brine_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bojan> Can anybody tell me UI creation software that shouuld be drag and drop for creating an application??
<lotuspsychje> bojan: you wanna create a .deb?
<svetlana> no
<svetlana> more like qt creator, gorm, or whatever ide gtk programs use
<svetlana> 'ui designer', 'ide' are good keywords
<lotuspsychje> !who | svetlana
<ubottu> svetlana: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bojan> lotuspsychje:No i want to create an user interface for a project..But i dont have much knowledge in coding..I want an software like drag and drop
<svetlana> i'm speaking to the last 2 people who spoke
<svetlana> that is, to lotuspsychje and bojan
<svetlana> so go ahead and try qt-creator, gorm packages and see what you like
<drfoobaz> Hello.
<drfoobaz> Could someone please help me diagnose this strange problem?
<chotaz`w> !ask > drfoobaz
<ubottu> drfoobaz, please see my private message
<drfoobaz> So here's the issue.
<MonkeyDust> drfoobaz  spare the enter key
<drfoobaz> New install. Installed i3. built i3 useless gaps package. get glitchy look http://a.pomf.se/pdhnmf.png
<MonkeyDust> drfoobaz  13.04 and 13.10 arez dead
<MonkeyDust> oh, i3
<drfoobaz> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu Versions? This is 15.04...
<drfoobaz> Any thoughts?
<drfoobaz> Well, I figured it out.
<drfoobaz> Apparently title bars need to be disabled: new_window 1pixel
<old_male_> exit
<old_male_> quit
<geri> hi what is ubuntu headless?
<oliver__> hi there. i've some strange crashes with Studio 14.04.2 LTS with Nvidia-Optimus and the Xorg Server. With Optirun SDL, SFML or GLFW Applications crashes four of five time closing the app window.
<geri> no gui?
<MrElendig> no X
<geri> MrElendig: do you reply to my question?
<almark> no monitor
<MrElendig> well, techically you can run X too
<MrElendig> and use a remote display
<geri> almark: just the terminal?
<MrElendig> headless = no keyboard/monitor
<geri> MrElendig: no keyboard?
<almark> you don't want a gui on a server something
<MrElendig> geri: ye
<MrElendig> s
<geri> almark: so like terminal only?
<almark> i guess so
<geri> ok
<brine_> is there any way you can install kali linux tools in ubuntu 14 without crushing my machine
<MrElendig> doesn't really imply terminal only
<geri> are those the only files to run ubuntu? UBOOT_URL = https://github.com/Xilinx/u-boot-xlnx/archive/$(UBOOT_TAG).tar.gz LINUX_URL = https://github.com/Xilinx/linux-xlnx/archive/$(LINUX_TAG).tar.gz DTREE_URL = https://github.com/Xilinx/device-tree-xlnx/archive/$(DTREE_TAG).tar.gz
<MrElendig> brine_: half of them are packaged
<MrElendig> brine_: for the rest, just get the source from upstream and package it yourself
<cfhowlett> !kali | brine_, no kali support here
<ubottu> brine_, no kali support here: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<brine_> ok ubottu
<geri> MrElendig: my makefile creates: boot.bin uImage devicetree.dtb  ... are those the only files to run ubuntu?
<Jakdaw> When is it likely that 3.19.0-17 will get published (currently just 'proposed') for vivid? How long do kernels usually spend in just 'proposed' state? (wanting btrfs fixes)
<MrElendig> geri: xyproblem
<brine_> need to change the interface of my ubuntu 14
<brine_> any help
<oliver__> whats the diffrence between 14.04.1 and 14.04.2. so that nvidia-optimus will not work correctly?
<MonkeyDust> oliver__  start here http://www.itworld.com/article/2886829/ubuntu-14-04-2-lts-released.html
<oliver__> While this is great but does not help ;-)
<MonkeyDust> oliver__  what is your actual question?
<newbee200> hi ppl I am trying to get the Wifi work on my laptop. the first step would be to find firmware-iwlwifi - where could I get this? apt-cache search firmware-iwlwifi gives nothing
<MrElendig> newbee200: sure you need that package?
<MrElendig> you probably have the firmware installed already
<newbee200> hmm - let me check this
<MrElendig> is it actually complaining about the firmware in dmesg?
<oliver__> why the wiki for Bumblebee on ubuntuusers works for the old version 14.04.1 and causes crashes with the new one 14.04.2.
<newbee200> 1 sec
<MrElendig> have you tried to just connect?
<Fjorgynn> :)
<momomo> is it just me or is the mouse click sometimes clicking on the wrong places in ubuntu 14 ?
<momomo> it has started to happen quite frequently
<newbee200> <MrElendig>  no it is not installed
<MonkeyDust> momomo  it's you
<momomo> good to know
<momomo> maybe it's my mouse or something
<javnut> when you tag an image, is the tag embedded into the image?
<MrElendig> newbee200: please don't use <> it looks like you are quoting me
<MrElendig> newbee200: use your tab key instead to autocomplete nicks
<newbee200> ok i am sorry
<oliver__> i'm not alone searching a answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/572948/unity-freezes-when-closing-or-minimizing-a-window
<MonkeyDust> newbee200  type ne [tab], see what happens
<newbee200> so how could I install the iwlwifi
<oliver__> there many others. and there is no one feels addresed about this problems
<javnut> what's a good image tagger with quick tagging features, such as if you press "g" it'll tag the image as "technology" or if you press "o" it'll tag it as "outdoors" and slide to the next image
<javnut> does anything like that exist?
<oliver__> thats not a bumblebee problem. this is a problem with the xorg server with many applications running on ubuntu and optimus. please take a deeper look inside befor puplishing new version!
<MonkeyDust> javnut  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/109954/tagging-photographs
<cfhowlett> oliver__, nearly everyone in this channel is an ubuntu user ... NOT developers.  your comment might be better addressed directly to the dev's.
<oliver__> but no one here has problems with optimus. thats weird. ;-9
<javnut> MonkeyDust: it might, let me try out the answers and see what happens
<newbee200> does anybody know how to install firmware-iwlwifi on xubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !find iwlwifi
<ubottu> File iwlwifi found in apport, kmod, linux-firmware, linux-goldfish-headers-3.4.0-4, linux-headers-3.19.0-15, linux-headers-3.19.0-15-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-15-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.19.0-16, linux-headers-3.19.0-16-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-16-lowlatency (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=iwlwifi&mode=&suite=vivid&arch=any
<jorick> trying to install ubuntu on my uncle's laptop, it freezes as soon as i select "install", "try ubuntu" or "check for defects". checking memory corruption does work. do i need kernel switches? it's an older asus eepc
<MonkeyDust> newbee200  try installing linux-firmware
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | jorick, old hardware?  suggest lubuntu.  it's optimized for legacy hardware
<ubottu> jorick, old hardware?  suggest lubuntu.  it's optimized for legacy hardware: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<jorick> well it's not /that/ old, it's newer than my current laptop which does have ubuntu on it... even has an SSD
<jorick> :)
<Woodpushergh> On my ubuntu 14.04 server I've stopped getting normal apticron emails and instead receive the following error: "/etc/cron.daily/apt:
<Woodpushergh> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Woodpushergh>   File "/usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index", line 63, in <module>
<Woodpushergh>     import axi.indexer
<Woodpushergh>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/axi/indexer.py", line 29, in <module>
<Woodpushergh>     import xapian
<Woodpushergh> ImportError: No module named xapian"  Any suggestions?
<newbee200> Oh Ok trying
<MonkeyDust> Woodpushergh  use a !pastebin for multiple lines
<Woodpushergh> Sorry, Newbie error
<Woodpushergh> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jorick> MonkeyDust, cfhowlett i found the error! i hit <tab> to edit the menu entry and removed "quiet" and "splash". this gave me a bit more information about what went wrong. it now says the cd needs x86-64 but only detected i686
<jorick> so i will download the 32bit version?
<cfhowlett> jorick, yes.
<jorick> awesome, thanks
<cfhowlett> jorick, happy2help!
<MrElendig> jorick: what cpu do you have?
<Woodpushergh> I'm receiving the following error on Ubunut 14.04 server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11129471/
<Woodpushergh> Previously I was receiving apticron update notifications
<nbt> Woodpushergh: install python-xapian package
<newbee200> I installed linux-formware, but dpkg-query still finds no iwlwifi
<newbee200> linux-firmware sorry
<enlightified> Hi guys! I am on 15.04 and my DHCP on eth0 is having problems.  how should I debug this?
<Woodpushergh> nbt: When I try to install python-xapian states I already have latest vervion. Sould I purge and re-install?
<MrElendig> enlightified: tell it to be verbose
<MrElendig> and log to stdout
<enlightified> "sudo ifconfig -v eth0 up" says nothing.
<MrElendig> ifconfig was deprecated a decade ago
<nbt> Woodpushergh: the error says it can't find the module xapian, which is supposed to be installed by that package
<MrElendig> and ifconfig has nothing to do with dhcp
<newbee200> MrElendig: maybe the iwlwifi is inside linux firmware and not specified?
<nbt> Woodpushergh: what's the output of    ls /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/xapian   ?
<MrElendig> newbee200: have you tried to just connect?
<newbee200> actually I have a message in the menu saying wireless disabled by hardware switch - what would that mean ...
<newbee200> oh ok trying to add wireless
<enlightified> really? how are we meant to look at the assigned ip now then. I didn't know.
<enlightified> let me read a bit about ubuntu networking ...
<bekks> newbee200: you have a hardware switch on your computer, somewhere, for enbaling/disabling wireless.
<MrElendig> newbee200: press the button
<MrElendig> or slide the switch
<MrElendig> this is why I asked you to check dmesg btw
<newbee200> MrElendig - iwconfig says I have wlan0   ESSID:off/any
<newbee200> i can not press the button it is disabled
<bekks> newbee200: Yeah. It is turned off by your hardware switch.
<bekks> newbee200: you have to ENABLE it using that switch.
<enlightified> MrElendig: thanks. it seems I need a lot of brushing up. I've been using linux for 5 years now and I just came to ubuntu from debian.
<MrElendig> newbee200: the *physical* button
<MrElendig> or slider switch
<MrElendig> enlightified: http://inai.de/2008/02/19
<MrElendig> enlightified: for doing ip by hand then use `ip`
<newbee200> MrElendig: which button do you mean?? I can not find any button to be related to these things
<MrElendig> other than that there is networkd, networkmanager, various dhcp clients
<MrElendig> newbee200: which laptop do you have?
<enlightified> MrElendig: yeah I was looking at this:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic . It's no wonder I had been having problems recently.
<MrElendig> too bad ubuntu still have an outdated networkmanager and no nmtui
<newbee200> sony . Oh yes I found a button "wireless" but it is green and switched on and was switched on all the time
<bekks> MrElendig: nmcli ...
<MrElendig> and still uses the silly /etc/network/interfaces instead of networkd
<MrElendig> bekks: nmtui is much nicer
<bekks> MrElendig: networkd is part of systemd, isnt it?
<bekks> Thank god we are not using it.
<MrElendig> ...
<MrElendig> inb4ignoratnfudspwwing
<newbee200> MrElendig: any idea?
<dprc> newbee200, rfkill
<viscera> MrElendig: 15.04?
<viscera> MrElendig: i.e. is 15.04 still outdated
<VsyachePuz> Is it possible to configure xfce4-terminal to substitute some key to produce ANSI sequence?
<dprc> newbee200, do 'rfkill list all' and use 'rfkill unblock <number blocked interface>'
<dprc> that will flip the "switch"
<newbee200> i did already rfkill unblock wlan0 no effect
<dprc> no, you dont do 'wlan0' you use the number infront of that provided by rkill; so try unblock 0 or unblock 1 etc
<dprc> alternatively could try 'unblock all' but does not always work
<newbee200> i did rfkill list all it gives a list (of interfaces??) there are 0 -- 5   Wlan is not blocked (soft or hard)
<newbee200> sony-Wimax is blocked
<MonkeyDust> VsyachePuz  try xkeymaps
<MonkeyDust> VsyachePuz  try xkeycaps
<newbee200> dprc: should I unblock all of them?
<dprc> newbee200, it shouldnt hurt to try
<newbee200> ok )
<bonbrn> Hello, I have an problem on my Ubuntu 15.04. Everything was working before yesterday. But suddenly I have no more sound output. So I look into System Settings / Sound. There is no output device in the list under "play sound through". Moreover, there is nothing in the Input list. Other fact : videos are playing too fast on youtube. All the solutions to similar problems given on forum don't work for me. Ideas ?
<newbee200> dprc: well i unblocked now instead of "blocked by switch" I have a message " wireless is disabled"
<newbee200> ok! enable wireless!!
<newbee200> YEAHHHHHHH
<VsyachePuz> MonkeyDust: I don't want to map from scancode to keysim. That is ok for me. I want to map from keysim to ANSI seq
<MonkeyDust> newbee200  did rfkill solve the issue?
<newbee200> seems so - wait for 1 second
<newbee200> dprc: Thanks a lot! it solved really the problem!!
<newbee200> Monkeydust: yes
<dprc> newbee200, cool. :)
<MonkeyDust> newbee200  great, hope you learned something on the way, too
<newbee200> dprc: why did it block the wifi interface? I never asked for this )
<dprc> newbee200, i've no clue about that. i think if you uncheck 'Enable WiFi' in NetworkManager it will call rfkill, but not sure
<newbee200> i see - my compliments anyway! knowing the right answer at the right moment means a lot
<dprc> some one else had the same issue last night so was still fresh in memory
<ioria> newbee200, you had this : SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill ?
<dprc> ioria, nah, something complained about being disabled by hardware switch
<jackbrown> anybody can help me with libreoffice?
<bonbrn> Hello, I have an problem on my Ubuntu 15.04. Everything was working before yesterday. But suddenly I have no more sound output. So I look into System Settings / Sound. In There is no output device in the list under "play sound through". Moreover, there is nothing in the Input list. Other fact : videos are playing too fast on youtube. All the solutions to similar problems given on forum don't work for me. Ideas ?
<leporello> Hi. I have xubuntu 14.04 and strange problem :)
<MonkeyDust> bonbrn  in a terminal, type alsamixer... find something useful?
<leporello> Sometimes my mouse prevents clicking on square area at the top of screen
<leporello> oh, and I even know what the sqare it is
<leporello> it's xfce4 terminal in quake mode
<dprc> !ask > jackbrown
<ubottu> jackbrown, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jackbrown>  I need to add a vertical text on a DOC coument on the border
<bonbrn> MonkeyDust: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> bonbrn  impossible... what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<bonbrn> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> bonbrn  ok, open a terminal window and type   alsamixer    then hit enter
<MonkeyDust> that's the enter key
<dprc> jackbrown, maybe can try asking in #libreoffice
<bonbrn> MonkeyDust: lol, that's what I did I already gave you the answer
<jackbrown> dprc: they don't know!
<dprc> jackbrown, LO have a questions site, like stack exchange: http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/questions/
<Samul`> what extension does a xmodmap keyboard layout file have?
<Samul`> . what?
<MonkeyDust> can anyone confirm that the alsamixer command has gone from 15.04 ?
<ioria> bonbrn, lspci | grep -i audio ?
<Samul`> I just need to know this, I can't remember
<ioria> MonkeyDust, i got it
<bonbrn> ioria: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<bonbrn> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4000 series]
<MonkeyDust> ioria  please tell bonbrn
<jackbrown> dprc: thanks
<ioria> MonkeyDust, aplay -L ?
<ioria> MonkeyDust, sorry
<ioria> bonbrn, aplay -L ?
<bonbrn> ioria: I assume it's for me ^^ default
<bonbrn>     Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound server
<bonbrn> null
<bonbrn>     Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)
<bonbrn> pulse
<bonbrn>     PulseAudio Sound Server
<ioria> bonbrn, can you paste on paste.ubuntu.com
<bonbrn> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11130212/
<ioria> bonbrn, do you have for any chance  a .asoundrc  file (with the dot) ?
<bonbrn> ioria: not in my home
<bonbrn> ioria: and nowhere else
<ioria> bonbrn, ls /usr/bin/alsamixer   it gives you the file ?
<bonbrn> ioria: the file is present
<ioria> bonbrn, locate asound.conf    ?
<Zerkalerka> any solution to fixing when u get stuck on creating ext4 filesystem on partition #?
<MonkeyDust> bonbrn then type    /usr/bin/alsamixer
<bonbrn> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11130293/
<bonbrn> MonkeyDust:  The answer is still the same, cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> bonbrn  not mixer, but alsamixer
<bonbrn> MonkeyDust: It's alsamixer that I run. The returned message is the one I gave you.
<ioria> bonbrn, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils ?
<MonkeyDust> odd
<bonbrn> ioria: I did it yesterday. I will try again if you think it can help
<ioria> bonbrn, it will just tell you that is the newest version
<bonbrn> ioria: alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<bonbrn> ioria: :)
<MonkeyDust> "the alsamixer mystery"
<BluesKaj> how about alsa-base?
<bonbrn> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<MonkeyDust> bonbrn  is /usr/bin/ in your path env?
<bonbrn> MonkeyDust: yes
<ioria> bonbrn, did you do something weird in bios ?
<bonbrn> ioria: not recently
<bonbrn> ioria: and not at all I would say
<NikLP> right I made a partition with a mount point in gparted before installation, but I'm a fool, cos the partition is encrypted with truecrypt and can't be mounted during boot
<NikLP> problem is it still attempts to mount it but that's no good
<NikLP> so how do I get rid of the mount point?
<ioria> bonbrn, try do add yourself to audio group, logout login  --  sudo addgroup <username> audio
<NikLP> I can't see it in parted, it shows as unknown
<bonbrn> ioria: yes
<nikc75> Где кипишь?
<nikc75> Вижу
<bonbrn> adm tty dialout cdrom sudo audio dip plugdev netdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers lock
<bonbrn> ioria: tried that too
<stoogenmeyer> hey im trying to set the timezone on a ubuntu machine to IDT, can anyone help?
<pbx> stoogenmeyer, what have you tried?
<bonbrn> ioria: I opened my laptop a month ago to clean it a bit. So it's maybe an hardware problem ?
<ioria> bonbrn, no, maybe disabled in bios, that's all
<stoogenmeyer> pbx: not far.. i installed ntpd, but don't know how to configure it to follow IDT
<stoogenmeyer> date shows the UTC time
<bonbrn> ioria: do I take a look ?
<ioria> bonbrn, unlikly, i think  you have to run through the : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<stoogenmeyer> hmm, found that I can set it using export TZ=Israel
<dprc> !ru > nikc75
<ubottu> nikc75, please see my private message
<stoogenmeyer> I guess that will do for me, thanks pbx
<bonbrn> ioria: ok I will. Thanks.
<ioria> bonbrn, you're welcome
<ionreflex> I did a 'do-release-upgrade' to 15.04, but kernel still 3.16?
<Dreddy> say there is a line like: "Hello my name is peter henriksson, and my son's name is carl henriksson" And I want only to change everything after the 2nd "name is".... or only after the first "name is"... is this possible??
<ionreflex> What's the proper way to install 3.19 kernel?
<MonkeyDust> ionreflex  synaptic is one way
<pbx> Dreddy, i think you posted that to the wrong channel
<dengxinjun> hello
<ubuntuser13> Empathy only showing accounts settings option, after accounts setup, it shows nothing. why?
<luckybunny> hi folks. My ctrl key isn't working as expected (it is working though). When I press ctrl, a black circle appears around my cursor briefly. When I'm playing games, I can't control anythng that uses the ctrl key because of this. Seems to be some kind of override that means the key does that instead of anything else it's supposed to
<EriC^> luckybunny: which de are you using? xubuntu?
<luckybunny> I don't mind that function being there, but I do need the key for other things as well from time to time lol
<luckybunny> Unity
<luckybunny> 15.04
<geri> dfdf
<EriC^> luckybunny: type gsettings get org.gnome.yelp show-cursor
<BluesKaj> ionreflex, update/upgrade and dist-upgrade
<dprc> Dreddy, you could use 'grep' and 'sed' or maybe a little 'awk'. a lot of tools for this
<luckybunny> false
<Dreddy> dprc: thanks, getting help on #bash :)
<EriC^> luckybunny: do you have anything installed that deals with the cursor or theme?
<luckybunny> that I'm aware of, no
<luckybunny> ccsm and unity-tweak, perhaps, though
<luckybunny> ah, unity-tweak got rid of the circle.. now to see if it's freed up the key for other things
<EriC^> luckybunny: ok, cool
<EriC^> there's also gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.mouse locate-pointer
<EriC^> if it's set to true then you could try settings it to false
<luckybunny> yeah that did it
<rori> whats the raspberry channel?
<luckybunny> hmmm is there a command to make the pointer always visible (except when watching videos
<Kardos> rori, you're looking for #raspberrypi ?
<rori> USB mobile broadband that is not supporting linux/ubuntu officially, do they normally work anyway?
<EriC^> rori: there is iburst, it works
<luckybunny> there's a game I play that gets a little frustrating because it involves scrolling through lists, which normally isn't an issue, but in that game it stops scrolling when the pointer disappears
<luckybunny> so I get 3 seconds worth of scrolling lol
<EriC^> rori: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Iburst
<EriC^> rori: i'm not sure how well it works though, do you already have one or you're buying one?
<Lum4n4r3> show
<rori> EriC^, buying a new one because the old one is to expensive to pay the fee for
<rori> i had some trouble with the old one as well but eventually got it to work
<HedgeMage> Hey, guys.  According to /boot/config[kernelversion], CONFIG_NET_IP_TUNNEL is set to 'm' but I don't have a 'tun' module...should it be called something else?
<HedgeMage> Ubuntu 14.10 running kernel 3.16.0-33-generic
<NikLP> right I've found my entry in fstab
<MonkeyDust> HedgeMage  start from the beginning, what are you doing, what brings you here
<NikLP> if I literally don't want to have anything to do with an entry in fstab, or the volume trying to mount, or anything, can I simply delete the entry in fstab, or is there some convoluted process to go thru?
<HedgeMage> MonkeyDust: Trying to set up an IPsec vpn via the network-manager module for same.  tun0 is not being created.  I tried to manually load the tun module but it doesn't seem to exist.
<MonkeyDust> HedgeMage  that's a very specific question, if you don't get an answer here, try in ##networking (double #)
<HedgeMage> MonkeyDust: Will do, though I've successfully narrowed the issue down to the missing kernel module...just need to find out why I can't find it...thought it may be some Ubuntu-ism I'm not used to. :/
<llutz> HedgeMage: grep CONFIG_TUN= /boot/config-$(uname -r)        CONFIG_NET_IP_TUNNEL is not tun/tap related
<HedgeMage> aha...CONFIG_TUN is set to 'y' so it's compiled in, not a module...that explains one thing...
<HedgeMage> now WTF can't network-manager create a tun device when it wants to?
 * HedgeMage grumbles
<fsferrara> Venere20
<HedgeMage> Will attack this again from $workthing...must check out of hotel at the moment
<HedgeMage> thanks, llutz
<Munt> hey folks, i made my first bash script last night … and it *almost* works,   i get an error at the end of the file and I cannot work out why.   im sure you folks will see the problem immediately :p   http://pastebin.com/y69QdSgN          I pasted the error at the bottom of the file
<Pici> Munt: you commented out the while on line 12.  also #bash is probably a better place to ask in the future.
<llutz> Munt: done without do
<Munt> thanks pici and llutz xx
<brine_> how can i change the interface of my ubuntu 14.04
<Munt> beginners non-luck.    that thing where you stare at something for hours until staring at does no good :p
<cfhowlett> brine_, change it to what??
<menace> can someone explain to me, what the ubuntu snappy system can do better then the old one? perhaps with examples?
<cfhowlett> snappy | menace
<Munt> I took the while and the done out in order to run it as a root cron job every 10 minutes …. unfortuneately it never loaded
<menace> i always read "transactional", but an actual example would be nice :)
<Headknot> hey guys! I would be immensely grateful is someone could answer this question: How do I find replacements for packages that are obsolete in the repository? I'm setting up a lab based around this ubuntu server, and needed dependencies for the software Im going to run include 'python-dev' and 'python-virtualenv'. These don't exist anymore though, and I don't know how to find the packages that replaced them.
<AtuM> Headknow.. I use google to find alternatives for each package.. usualy I find them
<AtuM> Headknot, perhaps you have not enabled the "universe" repo?
<antoine__> coucou
<Headknot> AtuM: Yeah I tried googling at first as well, but haven't found anything useful (yet). I haven't enabled anything that deviates from the 'standard' installation. Universe is the community-maintained one right? Worth a try, be back in a while :)
<giarc2000> wankers]
<giarc2000> langers
<giarc2000> how do i fuck your mom
<giarc2000> on ubunut
<lv_> i ran do-release-upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 and have not been able to boot normally.... only way I can is to hit grub -> advanced ubuntu and select the upstart mode.... anyone else getting this issue?
<cn28h> I suppose you'd need to mount her first
<ben__135> HI
<JuJuBee> I am unable to sync my  banshee playlists with my iPod classic 80G.  The songs transfer but not the playlist itself
<Munt> I’m running ubuntu server with a pptp VPN on it so that my home address isn’t publicly online for my site.    it seems like a convoluted method.   is there a more widely accepted method for achieving this ?
<cfhowlett> !channel | Munt, perhaps ask the server channel
<Munt> cfhowlett: didnt know there was one … thanks
<Munt> !channel
<auronandace> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Munt> <3
<Sly> Hi there
<Sly> Could someone help me? This should be quick :)
<Johnny_Linux> state your claim
<Guest98027> Hello guys when I press an ad link on reddit it turns off my screen and then reboots, thought the second time I did it bit din't reboot just the screen went off, the second time I was having music and I was hearing the music doing the loop when it is stuck like a a a a again and again.
<Seveas> Sly: it'll take very long if you don't say what you need help with :)
<ubuntuser13> Empathy Worked properly with other types of Accounts, but not with Facebook account configuration, it shows nothing.but account configured properly. why?
<Sly> Ahah thank seveas, I was wating to see if there was anything but people quitting :D
<cfhowlett> Sly, sister cleo has gone home for the night, so you'll have to actually explain things
<Guest98027> here is the link to comments http://www.reddit.com/comments/35bde0/hurry_and_get_a_limited_run_redditors_for_nepal/
<Seveas> cfhowlett: she's just getting coffee, she'll be back soon :)
<cfhowlett> Guest98027, no problems here.
<Sly> So, I have installed an Ubuntu verion on an USB pen
<cfhowlett> no music either
<Johnny_Linux> el oh el
<Guest98027> cfhowlett, http://pixel.redditmedia.com/click?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.redditorsfornepal.com%2Fredditorsfornepal&hash=7938cf70a791a3c11d41a4778f8a900e4bb49c29&id=t3_35bde0- opeenned this link?
<Sly> I had an algorithm on that and it needed the opencv package to work
<a7i3n> exit
<cfhowlett> Guest98027, yep.  no issues
<Sly> after a long time, me and a friend of mine achieved making it work
<MonkeyDust> Sly  keep your qsuestion in one line, it's easier to read and repeat
<Sly> Ok
<Sly> I'll make it simple and I'll cut all the "bla"
<MonkeyDust> Sly  you said it's quick, but after many lines, you still havent said anything
<Sly> I have to clone the contents of the USB pen I installed ubunt on, and install it in another USB pen. This way, I aim to have two identical USB pens
<Seveas> Sly: rsync to the rescue. Or dd if the usb drives are the same.
<mate__> hi guys im the guy that had problems with a reddit link. I openned it again with firefox and I had to reboot.. Does it happen to anyone else?
<Sly> Both usb drive has the same size
<Kardos> mate__, fully updated linux & firefox? it could be an ancient bug being exploited
<Sly> So dd if=usb1path of=usb2path or something like that? Because I already tried but then I can't boot from the second usb
<Seveas> Sly: then dd is easiest. Plug them both in and sudo dd if=/dev/the_source_device of=/dev/the_destination_device bs=16384
<Seveas> can't boot how? Can't find the root filesystem?
<Kardos> Sly: you'll want to use /dev/sdx and /dev/sdy, without any '1' or '2'... eg, entire device, not partitions
<mate__> Kardos, Yes I'm updated with firefox 38.0 today i just did update && update and nothing to do.
<Seveas> You may need to update the fstab on the new one, device uuid's may change
<TJ-> fstab won't need changing; it contains file-system IDs, not device IDs
<Seveas> you sure?
<Seveas> (I'm not :))
<mate__> I will not try in safemode.
<mate__> now*
<Sly> Seveas: I did the command you suggest and it worked fine (no size error as in a previous go), but now if I select the USB Drive in the boot screen, it keeps telling me it's empty or that it doesn't find something.. anyway, it doesn't boot
<Kardos> mate__ hmmmmm does it happen with chromium/chrome/konqueror/opera/etc?
<Seveas> Sly: those two errors are very different. What's the exact error?
<mate__> Kardos, just tried safemode everytthing loaded fine!
<Kardos> aha, perhaps some extensions?
<mate__> Kardos, okay it was ublock most probably just tried to open it with chromium and i get that the page was blocked... I was having ublock also on firefox  I will now disable it on firefox
<Kardos> well it shouldn't take out your system. worst case (in theory) firefox should crash
<Kardos> so you still may have a legit bug on your hands
<Sly> Seveas: I'd have to boot it and look for it. I'm going to; but if I had to pick one, I'd say that i typed the wrong command. I'm almost sure that I used sdc1 and sdd1 instead of sdc and sdd
<Sly> Could it be the problem?
<Kardos> yes because you didn't copy the partition table to sdd
<Kardos> if you create the same partition table on sdd that exists on sdc, and THEN copy sdc1 to sdd1, that would probably work
<ioria> Sly  try with conv=notrunc,noerror option at the end
<Sly> Ok, going to try again with sdd and sdc only
<Sly> thank you both :)
<Sly> (so, just to be sure,  sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdd bs=16384 ? Is bs?16384 mandatory?)
<Sly> *bs=16384
<Seveas> it'll speed up the process
<ioria> block size
<Kardos> make sure the sdc and sdd are correct ;)
<Seveas> Kardos++
<TJ-> Sly: default blocksize (bs) is 512 bytes; I usually set it as "bs=10M" (10MB) to make the process fast
<Kardos> they can change between reboots
 * Kardos is now one more than he was
<Seveas> Kardot
<Seveas> next up is Kardou :)
<Kardos> lol ;) if I was a cstring i'd just be ardos
<gp5st> I get "gpg: can't open `': No such file or director" when I  `gpg --export --armor 030561BEDD45F6C3 | sudo apt-key add` and I'm not sure what's wrong
<Rory> backticks intentional?
<Seveas> gp5st: add a - to the end
<Seveas> ... apt-key add -
<gp5st> Seveas: oi
<gp5st> has that changed or did I just forget? I thought it always read from stdin?
<Seveas> you forgot
<gp5st> :)
<TJ-> gp5st: The "-" means "read input from /dev/stdin not a regular file" - which you need when piping the output of one command into the stdin of another like that
<gp5st> TJ-: I know, but it's also common for commands to read from stdin when no files are specified
<EriC^^> gp5st: i don't think --armor is needed
<Dreddy> dprc: do you have any tips on sed guides?
<DexterF> hi
<Seveas> Dreddy: there's a good sed&awk book from oreilly
<EriC^^> gp5st: i don't think it has to do with the "-"
<EriC^^> ( it's a gpg error not apt )
<Kardos> mate_, crash again?
<Dreddy> Seveas: are you referring to Master Regular Expressions ?
<gp5st> EriC^^: ? apt is calling gpg, and yes, the - at the end fixed it. --armor may or may not be default, but it doesn't hurt have it
<Seveas> Dreddy: no, thought that's excellent too
<EriC^^> gp5st: ok, great
<Seveas> Dreddy: http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596003524.do
<DexterF> is btrfs ok with ssds? I read somewhere due to snapshot management it can go heavy on them. true?
<ngochai> Hi guys, how do I tell my upstart script to start after apache2?
<MonkeyDust> Dreddy  https://quickleft.com/blog/command-line-tutorials-sed-awk/
<Dreddy> thanks
<ngochai> after apache2 means when it's fully started
<Seveas> ngochai: you don't. apache2 isn't started as an upstart unit so upstart can't have it as dependency.
<Seveas> ngochai: also, upstart is dead. As of 15.04, systemd rules the world.
<DexterF> Seveas: oh? I didn't even hear that on the IT news. Does that go for all ubuntus?
<cfhowlett> !systemd | DexterF
<ubottu> DexterF: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Seveas> DexterF: I believe so, though I only use the original Ubuntu myself.
<cfhowlett> DexterF, yes all *buntus
<auronandace> obviously ubuntu will continue to support upstart for 14.04 lts until it's support ends
<DexterF> cfhowlett: good to know. how Canonical changed their mind? I'm the first to cheer for more unification int he linux world on base levels, with all discussion about systemd, but at least you don't have to reinvent your approaches of system management everytime you switch to another environment
<Seveas> DexterF: Debian chose upstart, Ubuntu chose to follow suit
<Seveas> err s/upstart/systemd/ (I'm an idiot)
<mohamedtouj> hi
<mohamedtouj> i have a problem
<JNixx> What's the problem?
<cfhowlett> !ask | mohamedtouj
<ubottu> mohamedtouj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DexterF> well, in terms of base maintenance probably a good idea. I should really look into systemd's inner workings and read up on the criticism.
<mate_> Kardos, I think it is the display driver I have the propietary driver. I will change to the opensource I have amd.
<DexterF> I'd appreciate a balanced article on what's with systemd
<Kardos> mate_, cool ;)
<DexterF> what's next? wayland instead of Mir?
<DexterF> mate_: the open amd driver is said to be quite good these days, if you're not hellbent on max 3d perf
<Pici> /70
<mate_> DexterF, I didnt use it cause I want to clone the screen. When I do it I get low resolution.
<impo> join #jangouts
<mate_> okay I installed opensource drivers and I don't have any problems!
<mrdotb> express
<skinux> How do I get executable bit set on things like JAR files?
<skinux> Everytime I try to set the permission, ubuntu automatically resets it.
<befluel> ciao
<befluel> hi all
<pavlos> skinux, http://askubuntu.com/questions/270172/how-can-i-make-a-jar-file-executable
<OerHeks> skinux, sounds like that .jar is on ntfs ?
<Guest40802> alguien español??
<OerHeks> !es | Guest40802
<ubottu> Guest40802: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<_ingsoc> Does anyone know why GNU IceCat isn't in the repos?
<auronandace> _ingsoc: wasn't icecat made due to a licensing/trademark issue
<OerHeks> _ingsoc, because icecat is a Gnuzilla derivative of the Mozilla Application Suite, install/build it manually
<OerHeks> https://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/
<_ingsoc> OerHeks: But why must I install/build manually? It's perfectly fine piece of software and should be in the repositories.
<_ingsoc> Especially now that Firefox has sold out and doomed everything. We can't use the Internet properly anymore. What good is Ubuntu?
<bazhang> _ingsoc, take that to #ubuntu=offtopic
<OerHeks> "Firefox has sold out and doomed everything." ,.... !fud
<_ingsoc> Okay, let me retract that. I rectract it. Is it possible to get GNU IceCat into the repos?
<bazhang> no
<OerHeks> _ingsoc, no, due to license issues
<_ingsoc> License issues?
<bazhang> read the link given yet _ingsoc
<OerHeks> _ingsoc, you are free to build it yourself, ubuntu = freedom :-D
<_ingsoc> Ubuntu was freedom, man.
<bazhang> _ingsoc, thats enough
<_ingsoc> I'm sorry, but I can't retract that. I remember!
<_ingsoc> But anyway, I'm here about GNU IceCat.
<cfhowlett> _ingsoc, asked and answered.  time to move on.
<_ingsoc> Wow, I'm reading it now.
<_ingsoc> Can I cuss in here?
<nkparadox> Hello i got an issue with java and android studio! I tried it with openjdk-8 oracle jdk 7 and 8! When i run android studio htop says that some java uses all the cpu! Anyone know work arounds?
<OerHeks> nkparadox, is using all the cpu bad?
<nkparadox> OerHeks, ofc when the pc slows down it is! Uses all the cpu even when idle!
<Fjorgynn> java...
<nneul> Is it safe to snapshot "/dists" of a mirror independently of "/pool"?   I'm trying to get a snapshot of updates to be installed for a multi-tier update process (devel/production) - where I snapshot/mirror at a point in time.
<nkparadox> Fjorgynn, i know right! but i got some android exersices for university
<Fjorgynn> never used android studio
<nneul> What I don't know is - does pool contain all of the updates that might have been referenced - or if there are multiple updates 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 for a package - will any be removed?
<OerHeks> nkparadox, some complain about "IntelliJ was re indexing my whole drive " i don't know
<OerHeks> nkparadox,  try "Power Save" option in the File Menu
<Fjorgynn> :)
<MichaelJCaboose> Hello, I have a question
<MonkeyDust> MichaelJCaboose  let's hear it, in one line
<MichaelJCaboose> What is a ASN.1 Structures? It sounds important.
<nkparadox> OerHeks, i believe that this option disables everything from highlighting to autocomplete so this is not my solution
<MonkeyDust> MichaelJCaboose  this is the ubuntu support channel, sure you came to the right place?
<ScriptMonkey00> Anyone here willing/able to help with a chromium Ubuntu question (chromebook running Ubuntu with crouton)
<MichaelJCaboose> It's a serious question, I'm curious as to what it does. It showed up in Update Manager
<k1l> MichaelJCaboose: what package?
<MonkeyDust> MichaelJCaboose  "Abstract Syntax Notation One (ASN.1) is a standard and notation that describes rules and structures for representing, encoding, transmitting, and decoding data in telecommunications and computer networking. " ... now take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<luckybunny> MichaelJCaboose: I have no idea. Update Manager doesn't tell you what a package is, just a vague non-name and a description. That's why if I see anything I don't recognise in there, I open Synaptic for a better idea
<TJ-> MichaelJCaboose: It's a formal abstract data structure notation, used in things like TLS X509 certificates, and other places. Very obtuse and hard to get correct
<ioria> nkparadox, what version you have of Android Studio  ?
<nkparadox> ioria, latest
<ScriptMonkey00> guess not, thanks anyway :)
<ioria> nkparadox, and auto complete not working in Power Save mode ?
<lv_> i ran do-release-upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 and have not been able to boot normally.... only way I can is to hit grub -> advanced ubuntu and select the upstart mode.... anyone else getting this issue?
<k1l> lv_: see the logs why systemd is not booting. (systemd is standard init now from 15.04 on)
<k1l> lv_: most cases so far are wrong fstab entries which were just ignored by upstart but systemd is picky on that topic
<lv_> k1l:
<lv_> k1l: where am I going to see the logs for this?
<toothe> is there a *current* guide for installing roundcube on Ubuntu?
<k1l> lv_: look into /var/log and see if the dmesg /syslog from the last reboot is still there (dmesg.o or dmesg.1)
<MonkeyDust> toothe  are you running a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<toothe> ahh, thanks
<ioria> lv_ look at /var/log/boot.log
<stangeland> Why is du | sort | less not sorting according to HDD usage?
<nkparadox> ioria i can test this because when i open a project usage goes over 350% making pc really slow
<tgm4883> stangeland: try 'du | sort -n | less'
<tgm4883> stangeland: because I'm assuming that it's sorting by exactly what you told it to do, which is by the first character
<ioria> nkparadox, you mean "you can't" ?
<ReGiStRaS> hey guys...I'm installing NIS server on Ubuntu and now following the guide from this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo
<ReGiStRaS> it says " 2. Add the following line to hosts.allow: portmap ypserv ypbind : list of IP addresses" "Where the "list of IP addresses" string is, you need to make a list of IP addresses that consists of the server and all clients. These have to be IP addresses because of a limitation in portmap (it doesn't like hostnames)."
<ReGiStRaS> so what should by the syntax if I want to add both server and client?
<ReGiStRaS> portmap ypserv ypbind : 10.10.1.203 << NIS Server
<ReGiStRaS> portmap ypserv ypbind : 10.11.1.10 << NIS client
<tgm4883> ReGiStRaS: that looks right to me
<jay_> hey there, has anyoneseen daftykins today?
<k1l> jay_: just ask the question and people will see if they can help
<jay_> he has been helping me for like 2 days now
<jay_> lol
<rootsandculture> hi, I'm searching for info on the web but no luck, maybe you can help me here
<rootsandculture> I installed Google Earth on 14.04.2, it runs fine finally
<rootsandculture> but cannot make GE looks integrated visually
<BZWingZero> I'm having trouble mapping a smb share located on my ubuntu 14.04 LTS server from my windows computer on the same lan. This is how my smb.conf is set: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11132855/
<toothe> Hi! Is there a *current* guide to installing Roundcube on Ubuntu? I keep getting a "unable to connect to database" error.
<toothe> #Ubuntu-server is #idle :-(
<rootsandculture> is there any way to make it visually integrated on GTK?
<dauntless888> hi
<ioria> BZWingZero, there are several ways to configure samba, but i think you need a [global] section first
<BZWingZero> ioria, here's the strange part: it was working last week and I have made zero changes.
<dauntless888> Anyone familiar with SSMTP using no auth?
<toothe> that exists?
<dauntless888> kind of what I was wondering
<ioria> BZWingZero, you paste just the tail of smb.conf or it's all there ?
<BZWingZero> ioria, the global section is unmodified from the smb.conf defaults.
<ioria> BZWingZero, you paste just the tail of smb.conf or it's all there ?
<BZWingZero> I just pasted the part I added myself
<dauntless888> If there is anyone familiar with SSMTP, ping me. Trying to use no auth for google’s restricted gmail smtp server aspmx.l.google.com, http://linux.die.net/man/5/ssmtp.conf
<dauntless888> Tried `AuthUser=` and it fails.
<dauntless888> Its working fine with auth...
<ioria> BZWingZero, well,  something changed in nginx, then
<BZWingZero> ioria, output of testparm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11132980/
<BZWingZero> ioria, why would something in nginx changing effect my being able to map a folder?
<ioria> BZWingZero, permission
<BZWingZero> ioria, can you be a little more specific? I'm not completely fluent in linux permissions and config. Hence setting up a server to learn.
<ioria> BZWingZero, you can backup smb.conf , write another smb.conf with  global  and data sections
<ioria> BZWingZero, if the problem persists it's not samba
<BZWingZero> will do, back in a bit
<ioria> BZWingZero, you can use this if you want https://www.liberiangeek.net/2014/07/ubuntu-tips-create-samba-file-server-ubuntu-14-04/
<NikLP> so I disabled automount in dconf but nautilus still automounts the hell out of all my drives, what gives? I dont want my win7 paartition mounted tyvm
<plasmasnake> hi everyone, i'm using a patched version of unity (i did it myself by using apt-get source, patching it, and building my own debs), but whenever i do an apt-get upgrade it tries to overwrite my patched version even though it has the exact same version number as the one it wants to download - any idea how i can take care of this?
<papy> Hi! I'm trying to write to a SD card with dd, but I get "Failed to open... read-only filesystem." The physical lock is not set on the card. What should I look at to troubleshoot this?
<EriC^^> plasmasnake: man apt_preferences maybe
<k1l> papy: what does the command look like?
<papy> k1l: sudo dd bs=4M if=/path/to/image.img of=/dev/mmcblk0
<k1l> does dmesg tell about issues?
<papy> k1l: EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p2): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem
<dauntless888> papy: its probably mounted as read only
<papy> k1l: EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p2): write access unavailable, cannot proceed
<papy> dauntless888: how can I change that?
<k1l> are you writing to the partition or to the device?
<plasmasnake> EriC^^: thanks i'll check it out.. i know i could "pin" my patched version but that wasn't my preferred solution, since i want to be able to know when an updated version is out so i can download and re-patch it (for the record, i re-enable the system tray to allow me to see my WINE programs)
<papy> k1l: device. but the error is about a partition, yes
<dauntless888> maybe with: mount -orw,remount /dev/sdb1 (or whatever mount point is)
<dauntless888> sudo !!
<papy> dauntless888: if thought device had to be unmounted for dd to work
<papy> dauntless888: with your command, I get: "mount: can't find /dev/mmcblk0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<dauntless888> what do you see if you just type mount
<papy> dauntless888: lots of things, but nothing related to the card
<dauntless888> ok, maybe pull card out and then do: ls -la /dev/sd*
<dauntless888> then insert card and rerun last command
<dauntless888> noting differences
<papy> dauntless888: ok 1mn
<mkanyicy> hi guys, im using kubuntu 15.04 and im very impressed by it, but now i rebooted today and the desktop is pitch black, there is no panel nothing
<Dr-007> in what file does the cron outputs its errors?
<Dr-007> my cron is running. i can see that in /var/log/syslog
<papy> dauntless888: no change. only difference is that /dev/mmcblk0{,p1,p2} gets added.
<Dr-007> but it is not executing a command thats in the cron
<papy> dauntless888: (I mean no change to the ls -a /dev/sd* command)
<EriC^^> Dr-007: append >> /tmp/cronlog to the command 2>&1
<EriC^^> Dr-007: <command> >> /tmp/cronlog 2>&1
<mkanyicy> hi guys, im using kubuntu 15.04 and im very impressed by it, but now i rebooted today and the desktop is pitch black, there is no panel nothing
<dauntless888> papy: I think what may be going on is that your system has read only access to the partition type. You probably need to remove the partition by formatting
<dauntless888> maybe do a sudo fidsk -l to get more info
<papy> dauntless888: fdisk -l gets me some info but I don't see anything relevant? just physical information and partition information.
<dauntless888> mind pasting that?
<papy> dauntless888: http://pastebin.com/ruYA7sE0
<dauntless888> papy: if you dont care about data oan the SD I would format it
<papy> dauntless888: just tried with gparted. couldn't because read-only
<ReGiStRaS> hey guys...I'm installing NIS server on Ubuntu and now following the guide from this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo
<ReGiStRaS> it says " 2. Add the following line to hosts.allow: portmap ypserv ypbind : list of IP addresses" "Where the "list of IP addresses" string is, you need to make a list of IP addresses that consists of the server and all clients. These have to be IP addresses because of a limitation in portmap (it doesn't like hostnames)."
<ReGiStRaS> it this step necessary?
<alazare619> having a problem with a upstart script
<EriC^^> alazare619: what's the problem?
<papy> dauntless888: I have to go, thanks for taking a look anyway
<alazare619> EriC^^, https://gist.github.com/alazare619/dcfa7ee67e94b1188904
<General-Nemo> #ubuntu
<Synx|hm> How do i re-enable 3rd party repos after a release upgrade on ubuntu server? I've tried re-adding the PPA's with add-apt-repository however its creates the files commented out, even if i uncomment they dont update when i update the repos
<General-Nemo> Hola!
<ReGiStRaS> hey guys...I'm installing NIS server on Ubuntu and now following the guide from this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo
<k1l> Synx|hm: open the file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and uncomment the line again by removing the # at the beginning
<ReGiStRaS> it says " 2. Add the following line to hosts.allow: portmap ypserv ypbind : list of IP addresses" "Where the "list of IP addresses" string is, you need to make a list of IP addresses that consists of the server and all clients. These have to be IP addresses because of a limitation in portmap (it doesn't like hostnames)."
<ReGiStRaS> it this step necessary?
<Synx|hm> k1l: ok, i did that and didn't see the PPA in the list when i did a apt-get update but i'll try again, anyway to remove the default commenting out behavior now, i dont believe that was happeneing before with add-apt-repo
<k1l> Synx|hm: i am not talking about the sources.list file. i am talking about the directory where the ppas are stored
<Synx|hm> k1l: as am i
<Synx|hm> ;)
<k1l> Synx|hm: ok :)
<TJ-> alazare619: Have you checked "man start-stop-daemon" or "start-stop-daemon --help" for the valid options?
<alazare619> the start stop daemon part is valid
<alazare619> its the fact its trying to take --daemon
<alazare619> as part of stop stop daemon instead of the start/stop command
<Dr-007> EriC^^, thanks. that gives more insight
<EriC^^> Dr-007: great, np
<Dr-007> now this. the error its giving me is because inside the cron it is not recognizing my custom file in the sbin directory
<Dr-007> so it tells me the command is missing
<Dr-007> does the cron ignore the sbin directory?
<TJ-> alazare619: And that's because you've ignored the valid options. "-S" is a command but you've got options immediately after it. Move it to in front of the command itself
<alazare619> in the upstart i have the -S
<TJ-> alazare619: quoting: "Usage: start-stop-daemon [<option> ...] <command>"
<alazare619> yea i have -S tho
<TJ-> alazare619: Commands are -{S,K,T,H,V}
<alazare619> yes i have -S tho im not seeing your point
<uczen> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<uczen> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<TJ-> alazare619: It's in the wrong place! The man pages say it goes *after* all options, and immediately in front of the command to be launched
<uczen> karo
<alazare619> the command to go belaunched is /usr/bin/python /opt/sickgear/SickBeard.py
<alazare619> its not 2 seperate commands its using usr bin python to launch sickbeard.py
<alazare619> so should i just wrap the command in a single qoute? '
<alazare619> like -S ..... '/usr/bin/pythong /opt/sickgear/Sickbeard.py --its options'
<TenLeftFingers> Can anyone help me troubleshoot PCMCIA? I've got a memory card reader that just won't work on 14.04. dmesg shows nothing as does lspcmcia and pccardctl status
<TJ-> alazare619: Yes, for "-x", and you'll need to follow it with " --- " to separate the comand's arguments from start-stop-daemon's arguments, too. As per the man page for "-S|--start"
<ReGiStRaS> hey guys...I'm installing NIS server on Ubuntu and now following the guide from this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo
<ReGiStRaS> it says " 2. Add the following line to hosts.allow: portmap ypserv ypbind : list of IP addresses" "Where the "list of IP addresses" string is, you need to make a list of IP addresses that consists of the server and all clients. These have to be IP addresses because of a limitation in portmap (it doesn't like hostnames)."
<ReGiStRaS> it this step necessary?
<Synx|hm> k1l: i guess rm'ing all the old list files and then re-adding resolved it, thank you
<ReGiStRaS> hey guys...I'm installing NIS server on Ubuntu and now following the guide from this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo
<ReGiStRaS> it says " 2. Add the following line to hosts.allow: portmap ypserv ypbind : list of IP addresses" "Where the "list of IP addresses" string is, you need to make a list of IP addresses that consists of the server and all clients. These have to be IP addresses because of a limitation in portmap (it doesn't like hostnames)."
<ReGiStRaS> it this step necessary?
<alazare619> that command crashes putty no idea why..
<kilonux> please tell me if i-m online with zou}} testing live usb
<OerHeks> kilonux, if you read this, likely you are
<plasmasnake> EriC^^: i ended up making a local repo, and adding it as the first line in sources.lst https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<EriC^^> plasmasnake: great
<MonkeyDust> ReGiStRaS  you oo, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> too*
<General-Nemo> Hola
<Johnny_Linux> ohluh
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there anyway to have some functionality like lock screen for TTY[1-6]?
<Seveas> mojtaba: just log out
<MrElendig> mojtaba: there are some, yes
<mojtaba> MrElendig: ?
<Seveas> MrElendig: such as?
<MrElendig> mojtaba: first hit on google: vlock
<MrElendig> or you can use screen
<mojtaba> MrElendig: how can I do that using screen?
<M31> Hello, plebians <3
<EriC^^> mojtaba: launch the program in screen, then ctrl+a,ctrl+d, and logout
<mojtaba> EriC^^:  MrElendig: thx
<EriC^^> screen -r to reattach
<MrElendig> screen actually have a keybinding to lock the session
<MrElendig> doesn't prevent vt switching though
<Crucerio> Hi, I am trying to set up the Brother DCP-7055 printer and scanner, after si
<MonkeyDust> !screen | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Seveas> ^a x locks screen
<Crucerio> sry too early on the enter key
<EriC^^> cool
<Crucerio> Hi, I am trying to set up the Brother DCP-7055 printer and scanner, after some tries with the sh script delivered from the Brother homepage I can use the scanner but only as root
<pavlos> mojtaba, if you prefer logout (not lock), throw this in your bashrc ... if [[ $(tty) =~ /dev\/tty[1-6] ]]; then TMOUT=600; fi       (TMOUT in seconds)
<mojtaba> pavlos: thx
<Crucerio> anyone having some experience with simple-scan with brother scanners?
<dtigue> I've got several files that have spaces in the name and at the end of each file they have [dummy].avi, I've tried using rename to remove the [dummy] part but I'm getting errors, unfortunately I don't know enough about sed to use it. Anyone have any seggustions
<EriC^^> dtigue: use rename
<Crucerio> or chmod 777
<Seveas> dtigue: rename 's/\[dummy\]//' *.avi
<EriC^^> dtigue: rename 's/\[dummy\]\.avi$/\.avi/' *.avi
<dtigue> EriC^^, I did but it doesn't seem to work
<dtigue> EriC^^, ok I'll try that
<M31> Does irc post my system user name and computers domain name? Jw :)
<Seveas> [M31] (~vlad@208.167.254.52) : Andromeda
<M31> hmm, interesting. Thanks! :)
<Seveas> though all irc clients let you override the ~vlad part and you can get a cloak to hide the ip address
<dtigue> EriC^^, and Seveas - thanks that worked for me. I appreciate the help
<ioria> Crucerio have you tried with xsane ?
<dtigue> EriC^^, what is the equivalent command using sed? I gotta rename those same folders on a windows machine with cygwin installed. I can do it through ssh, but rename isn't installed
<Crucerio> ioria: I am using sane right now and some drivers downloaded from the brother homepage
<islandmonkeee> Hi, my laptop (a Lenovo Z500) only has an output port for sound (it has a logo showing a headset next it, but this is where I am unsure) and no input port. This means I cannot hook my synthesiser up to my computer and record what I am doing. Is there anyway to 'fool' this port into acting as an input port for sound?
<EriC^^> dtigue: rename is just a perl script
<ioria> Crucerio it's not scanning ?
<Crucerio> it's only scanning if I start simple-scan with sudo
<EriC^^> dtigue: scp it over
<Crucerio> thats too complicated for the user I need it to work without any need of terminal commands in the end
<EriC^^> Crucerio: that was for dtigue
<OerHeks> islandmonkeee, specs say integrades connector for headphone/mic, so it is a 3 way socket. not for ordinairy headphone i guess.
<OerHeks> or mic
<maarhart> okay what I want to do is to book with my laptop lid closed. with or without external monitor attached, the boot process halts at some point, but the display does not show anything
<maarhart> *to boot
<maarhart> here is the journalctl log: http://paste.debian.net/177061
<islandmonkeee> OerHeks: Let me try again, but I haven't really had any luck with this 'headphone/mic' combo of sorts, so that's why I am asking how I can fool the connector
<ioria> Crucerio maybe the last one could work http://superuser.com/questions/298298/scanning-only-works-under-sudo-ubuntu
<alazare619> still having problems with this startup
<alazare619> upstart*
<alazare619> is there a way to see a log of upstart like systemd?
<EriC^^> dtigue: you could do it with bash if you want, you there?
<OerHeks> islandmonkeee, buy a connector like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/3-5mm-Headphone-Earphone-Microphone-Splitter/sim/B002JV4M5C/2
<OerHeks> island still it is a mic, not line in, you cannot fool hardware.
<jMyles> Some years ago, PulseAudio over the network worked perfectly for me.  Now it eventually cuts out, and I can't seem to figure out why.  What can I do to diagnose?
<dtigue> EriC^^, yea I'm still around, I copied over rename and it seems to work just fine, but when I look at the files they are still the same
<alazare619> exec start-stop-daemon -S -c sickgear:sickgear -k 007 -x python2.7 /opt/sickgear/SickBeard.py -- -q --nolaunch --datadir=/media/poolr5/home/sickgear/.config/sickgear/
<islandmonkeee> OerHeks: I wasn't looking to fool hardware, I was seeing what I could do with PulseAudio/ALSA
<alazare619> that just straight crashes
<raheel> hi there guys i need urgent help job is at stake
<EriC^^> dtigue: do you have write permission? are they .avi or .AVI ?
<alazare619> if i single woute from pythong2.7 to the end of the .py it still fails too
<EriC^^> dtigue: are you running it in the dir you have the files in?
<raheel> cannot configure squid in transparent mode need to do it now
<dtigue> they are .avi and yes I have write permission
<dtigue> EriC^^, and yes I am in the correct dir
<raheel> have really tried every thing googling did not work since the last three days
<TJ-> raheel: configuring squid for transparent is a one-line setting. Do you really mean, you've not got the hang of the netfilters redirection rules set by iptables?
<raheel> i basically followed three steps 1. enabled ip fwding   2. changed http_port to 3128 intercept  3. added iptables rule iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i wlan0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<raheel> TJ- i have really tried i just dont know what i am missing time is flying that is the problem.
<Crucerio> ioria: thx for this link, I will test those suggestions and in future I will use printservers, this incompatibility problems are still annoying ;)
<bytesaber> I am testing network equipment, via eth0.  I am manually setting the ip networks I need to eth0.  However something keeps resetting eth0 to blank after a short time.  Any ideas?
<raheel> have setup the iptables too.
<EriC^^> dtigue: does rename have +x ?
<ioria> Crucerio good luck !
<dtigue> EriC^^, I appreciate your help, but I'm at work, and it's my lunch break. I will be back in an hour though, maybe if you aren't too busy then we can continue, and yes rename is executable, I have a lot of problems with certain commands in cygwin, I might need to go to that channel and talk to those guys
<raheel> it is not working on centos or ubuntu there is some thing missing. i want to know if you can help me find it out
<EriC^^> dtigue: try for i in *.avi; do mv "$i" "${i%\[dummy\]\.avi}"\.avi
<EriC^^> dtigue: try for i in *.avi; do mv "$i" "${i%\[dummy\]\.avi}"\.avi ; done
<raheel> any one?
<dtigue> ok I'll give it a shot when I get back from lunch, thanks
<dtigue> EriC^^, ^^^^^^
<EriC^^> dtigue: ok, no problem
<TJ-> raheel: What port do you have squid listening on, 3128? Does it proxy requests if you set it as an explicit proxy in the clients ?
<TJ-> raheel: That will confirm that squid is OK, then you can focus on the netfilters rules
<dtigue> EriC^^, just ran it real quick, that worked! When all else fails, use bash scripting huh?
<EriC^^> :D
<raheel> TJ  if the client use 3128 as the port then squid is working fine and shows activity if they change their proxy setting to none then no activity at all in squid.
<raheel>  i think the problem is somewhere in iptables. have tried a lot of configuration but none of them worked.
<raheel> how do i find out if say this rule iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i wlan0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128 is in effect
<TJ-> raheel: Is squid on a network router?
<raheel> iptables -L does not display any change
<TJ-> raheel: that's because you're adding the rule to the *nat* table but only listing the *filter* table. Try "sudo iptables -t nat -vL"
<raheel> TJ nope it is on a simple PC running ubuntu server and squid. i am logged into it right now
<TJ-> raheel: Do you want squid to proxy for the same host it runs on, or for packets being forwarded for other hosts on the network?
<raheel> yeah that shows the nat entries
<raheel> tJ i want squid to proxy packets being forwaded by other hosts. i have two nics eth0  is connected to the internet router with dhcp and eth1 is connected to the outdoor cpe connecting wireless clients. it is for them that i want to setup squid transparently
<raheel> got it>
<raheel> got it ?
<raheel> TJ- i want squid to proxy packets being forwaded by other hosts. i have two nics eth0  is connected to the internet router with dhcp and eth1 is connected to the outdoor cpe connecting wireless clients. it is for them that i want to setup squid transparently
<Rust3dCor3> hi. is there any sprite converter. i have a couple spr files in my hdd and i want to change them to png or jpg. I was looking a lot (maybe not too much). is there any native spr convertor around the linux universe?
<raheel> Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<raheel>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<raheel>     0     0 REDIRECT   tcp  --  wlan0  any     anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:http redir ports 3128
<raheel>     0     0 DNAT       tcp  --  wlan0  any     anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:http to:192.168.1.101:3128
<raheel>     0     0 REDIRECT   tcp  --  wlan0  any     anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:http redir ports 3128
<raheel> TJ??? still there
<TJ-> raheel: Looks like you've got repeated rules there; won't hurt, but unnecessary.
<TJ-> raheel: Also, you should use "-vL" since it shows the complete rule spec, not the pretty version that ommits sometimes crucial parameters
<MonkeyDust> raheel  next, use a !pastebin
<MonkeyDust> raheel  next time, use a !pastebin
<raheel> ok
<raheel> there is some problem with he damn iptable rules
<TJ-> raheel: You didn't answer my question:
<TJ-> raheel: Do you want squid to proxy for the same host it runs on, or for packets being forwarded for other hosts on the network?
<raheel> TJ-for the same host it runs on
<TJ-> raheel: And you've confirmed that squid will accept redirects from localhost, via the http_access_allow directive?
<Demi2> salutations!
<Demi2> hello!
<raheel> my setting is http_access allow all
<MonkeyDust> Demi2  it works, we see you
<Demi2> so i have a question, i am about to post in the forums as well.
<k1l_> Demi2: this chat is seperated from the forums. just ask it here and give details.
<TJ-> raheel: OK, so, clear out the existing rules, then the netfilters rule should be: "sudo  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i wlan0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128"
<Demi2> does anyone here have any experience with request tracker? I am attempting to research it's potential as a ticketing system to be implemented behind a footprints ticketing system installation
<raheel> iptables --flush is not clearing the PREROUTING rules which are still accessible using iptables -t nat -vL
<raheel> TJ-iptables --flush is not clearing the PREROUTING rules which are still accessible using iptables -t nat -vL
<YamakasY1> damn my server is messed up, it boots but the partition table is doing weird, I cannot do an apt-get upgrade as there is no space left on device (which is)
<YamakasY1> but all services run great
<Guest3976> Howdy. I'm trying to get my computer working again after moving to a new house. Strangely, when I try to start it up, I get a kernel panic. I've had no luck finding the appropriate log, which would probably be helpful. Would y'all please help me fix this? I miss my precious.
<frenda> I'm asking for a software to mange my ideas!?
<frenda> I have an idea --> I can not make it real currently because of some reason such as money --> days come and go --> Now I can run that idea, but it's forgotten!
<raheel> TJ-added that rule you mentioned. iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i wlan0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128"
<MonkeyDust> frenda  simply create a text file with ideas, or use a pen and paper
<raheel> here is the output of iptables -t nat -vL
<OerHeks> frenda, libre office writer?
<raheel> Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<raheel>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<raheel>     0     0 REDIRECT   tcp  --  wlan0  any     anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:http redir ports 3128
<raheel>     0     0 DNAT       tcp  --  wlan0  any     anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:http to:192.168.1.101:3128
<raheel>     0     0 REDIRECT   tcp  --  wlan0  any     anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:http redir ports 3128
<raheel>     0     0 REDIRECT   tcp  --  wlan0  any     anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:http redir ports 3128
<Guest3976> frenda: For my part I'm assuming text files in appropriate folders haven't sufficed. Have you considered sticky notes? In a software sense.
<daftykins> frenda: paper and pen i find are excellent, not prone to hardware failure or other such woes
<k1l_> !paste | raheel
<ubottu> raheel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> raheel  second time: use a pastebin
<Guest3976> frenda: You might try KNotes.
<raheel>  1
<raheel>  2
<raheel>  3
<raheel>  4
<raheel>  5
<raheel>  6
<Guest3976> That explains the lack of reply.
<raheel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11134342/
<raheel> is that what you want
<Guest3976> Perhaps another tack. If I install the latest lubuntu over my present install, should that clear up the bootup kernel panic, and will I lose anything?
<Jordan_U> Guest3976: Do you see an error message at boot? If so, what is it exactly? (If needed, please take a picture of the screen with the kernel panic and post it).
<Guest3976> (Ugh. Not many cameras about.) Is there a log somewhere I can't find?
<raheel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11134342/
<Guest3976> Jordan_U: (Ugh. Not many cameras about.) Is there a log somewhere I can't find?
<ioria> Guest3976, did  you have kern panic during installation or what ?
<Guest3976> ioria: Nope, during boot. It used to work fine before the move.
<ioria> ram,maybe
<ioria> Guest3976, it'a a laptop or desktop ?
<Guest3976> ioria: That'd be bad. Also odd. I can use another OS installed on the same box, though admittedly on a different hard drive.
<Guest3976> ioria: desktop.
<yaccin> HII there
<ioria> Guest3976, check  if ram banks are fixed and reseat them
<Guest3976> ioria: Anything else I can try before I shut down and lose this chat window?
<Guest3976> ioria: Same computer, you see.
<Guest3976> ioria: Mostly just so I can have a few different things queued up to try out, in case RAM isn't the problem.
<ioria> Guest3976, i see
<DammitJim> if I want to keep samba from updating when doing an apt-get update, is apt-mark hold samba the best way to block that from happening?
<ioria> Guest3976, if you can pass to a terminal you can check with sudo fdisk -l
<ioria> Guest3976, and manually mount partitions,
<Guest3976> ioria: Pass to a terminal?
<ioria> Guest3976, ctrl-alt-f2
<ioria> Guest3976, but it's a bit complicated you have to sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev , chroot and then update-initramfs -u -v  grub-install --recheck /dev/sda update-grub
<DammitJim> also, how do I keep dependent packages of samba from getting updated
<Guest3976> ioria: Any problem with doing it from a terminal emulator?
<ioria> Guest3976, if you have back up maybe it's easiyer a fresh install
<Guest3976> ioria: No backup at present.
<ubuntuanother> Ununtu Mate looks perfect, going to install it and give it a good test
<ioria> Guest3976, check the ram first :-)
<Guest3976> ioria: Fair enough.
<Guest3976> ioria: So the present course of action is to check the RAM, then if that fails, what?
<ubuntuanother> Is everyone here using Ubuntu Mate?
<Guest3976> ubuntuanother: Nah, I'm using lubuntu.
<Guest3976> ubuntuanother: Does Mate fit on a CD?
<ioria> Guest3976, you should give the exact error and then try to mount manually and reinstall grub
<ubuntuanother> I have it on a DVD Guest3976
<pavlos> ubuntuanother, have it on a vm
<Guest3976> ubuntuanother: DVD be spendy, yo. I'll stick with an OS that fits on a CD for now.
<dawood> hi
<OerHeks> re-use an usb-stick, much cheaper and ready for new versions too.
<dawood> do u speak english?
<Guest3976> ioria: Okay. And to manually mount, you're suggesting I get to the kernel panic, then ctrl-alt-f2 to open tty2?
<dawood> ?
<Guest3976> ioria: Or is this something I could do from another install?
<ubuntuanother> Guest3976, Honestly, I can't remember the size of the ISO image, But this detected my wifi right away and it's fast running off DVD
<Guest3976> OerHeks: I always seem to lose them. My last one just stopped working.
<dawood> i am new to this
<Guest3976> ubuntuanother: Lubuntu never seems to give me any trouble, and it boots pretty fast. It's a nice blank slate I can screw up myself rather than having a bunch of noise pre-installed.
<Guest3976> Well, ALMOST never gives me trouble...
<Guest3976> Today being a significant exception.
<dawood> what is this app all about?
<OerHeks> dawood, read the topic please, this is ubuntu support
<ioria> Guest3976, try from your own installation first
<Guest3976> ioria: Understood, I think.
<Guest3976> ioria: Well, off I go. I may interrogate you again if I can open a terminal.
<pavlos> dawood, this is the ubuntu support channel, if you have a ubuntu-related question, ask.
<Guest3976> ioria: Would that be all right?
<trol10> hi evrybody here?
<ubuntuanother> trol10, yes, 1851 are here
<daftykins> trol10: well we lost some, but sometimes they come back
<trol10> problem
<daftykins> well not especially, but we try to keep them in our hearts
<daftykins> trol10: do you have an ubuntu related support question?
<Guest3976> Well, here goes.
<Jordan_U> Guest3976: What makes you think it's a kernel panic?
<trol10> ubuntu 15.04 install drivers nvidia from launcpad and reboot, next boot i login and password, but repeat show login windows help me please(drivers 346 and 349)
<Guest3976> Jordan_U: It says so.
<Guest3976> Jordan_U: I dearly hope it's honest!
<trol10> infinity show login windows i dont login in system
<daftykins> trol10: where on launchpad? how?
<Jordan_U> Guest3976: Then you won't be able to switch to a terminal, kernel panic means completely dead. The exact error message would be very useful though.
<Guest3976> Jordan_U: Can you help me find a log?
<trol10> i send you private
<Guest3976> Jordan_U: I've got access to the relevant hard drive, but have had no luck finding the blasted thing.
<Guest3976> Jordan_U: I assume this is n00b luck.
<trol10> please please answer to me)))
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<trol10> ok
<trol10> i am sorry
<ioria> Guest3976, sure, if i can
<ubuntuanother> I am going to install this now, do I need to close running programs before I do?
<Guest3976> ioria: Jordan_U says it wouldn't be possible from a kernel panic.
<ioria> Guest3976, then try from live
<trol10> launchpad ppa nvidia-349
<Guest3976> ioria: The mounting, you mean?
<Guest3976> ioria: 'Cause I can do that right now.
<daftykins> trol10: xorg-edgers or something else?
<ioria> Guest3976, what ?
<trol10> what?
<Guest3976> ioria: You were asking me to try manually mounting a drive. Your most recent suggestion is to try something via a live CD. I'm currently speaking from a live CD.
<trol10> ubuntu 15.04 defauult
<Guest3976> ioria: Which might mean whatever you're suggesting is something I could try now, before testing the RAM.
<Jordan_U> Guest3976: kernel panics usually don't lead messages logged to disk. If the kernel has panic'd then it can't be trusted to safely write to disk (a crashkernel can get around this, but I don't think Ubuntu uses one by default). Also the panic may have been related to a failure to mount your root filesystem, so again logging wouldn't be possible.
<trol10> https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia
<trol10> here drivers
<Guest3976> Jordan_U: Ah bloody 'ell, no wonder I can't find it.
<ioria> Guest3976, i'd suggest you to check the ram first
<trol10> help me
<Guest3976> Jordan_U: Failure to mount. That gives me some ideas.
<OerHeks> trol10, use the drivers provided by ubuntu, PPA's are not supported
<OerHeks> purge those drivers and ppa, with ppa-purge
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> trol10, then goto the driver menu, and install nvidia from there
<trol10> no
<Guest3976> Well... Off I go.
<trol10> only property drivers
<OerHeks> trol10, the driver menu gives prop. drivers too.
<daftykins> trol10: sorry can't support that PPA.
<trol10> ok
<trol10> only official?
<trol10> ok whre i have drivers?
<trol10> where from install driver?
<daftykins> trol10: yep included repo versions only
<OerHeks> trol10,  type driver in dash, and a menu icon shows up
<pigzilla> trol10: u can install driver from off repository. i suggest free nvidia drivers
<OerHeks> but remove that ppa first
<trol10> why delete ppa?
<cnuber> ok, how do i fix an issue with my screen session wrapping
<cnuber> it's really annoying
<pigzilla> because they don't support them
<trol10> cnuber
<trol10> help me
<OerHeks> trol10,  yeah, ask someone else why needs help himself...
<OerHeks> *who
<Jordan_U> !ppa-purge | trol10
<ubottu> trol10: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<trol10> ok i delete ppa and install drivers?
<trol10> how?
<maarhart> I need some help here http://paste.debian.net/177104
<segaboy> looking for a good USB 3.0 port replicator (dock). any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> segaboy  how is that ubuntu related?
<ochorocho> Hey ... when i run a programm i get: sqlCVS[16208]: segfault at 8 ip b7021e86 sp bf9ea304 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[b6f9f000+1a8000]
<ochorocho> how can i get more debug information about this issue?
<bertazoli> strace <command>
<yaccin> how to open another channel in irssi
<ochorocho> bertazoli: thanks.
<nemanja> hi falks - I've run boot repair and install tool
<nemanja> sad thing I tried to reinstall kernel
<daftykins> nemanja: can you phrase a question on one line of what's up?
<nemanja> end result is I have no kernel on /boot
<yaccin> how to open another channel in irssi
<nemanja> now trying to mount root partition and chroot
<Jordan_U> yaccin: /join #channel
<daftykins> !chroot | nemanja sounds simple, have you seen this?
<ubottu> nemanja sounds simple, have you seen this?: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<yaccin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<nemanja> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' that's what I'm getting
<nemanja> when try to mount lvm
<daftykins> i don't have a clue with LVM so can't help there
<Jordan_U> nemanja: How did you get into this situation in the first place?
<MonkeyDust> nemanja  type sudo pvs
<nemanja> @Jordan_U long story
<nemanja> @Jordan_U flex32 grub error http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254
<nemanja> @Jordan_U don't do this
<DJJeff> whoever made this program....
<DJJeff> http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html
<DJJeff> I want to find them and kick them in their penis cause it modified my .iso file
<DJJeff> sha1sum changed after using this program
<k1l_> DJJeff: this is not the right place for
<nemanja> @MonkeyDust http://paste.ubuntu.com/11135258/
<OerHeks> DJJeff, likely malware
<Jordan_U> nemanja: The grub *warning* about flexnet is not a problem, they're basically telling you that you have Windows software that cares more about DRM than their users being able to boot, but that grub has worked around the problem. Are you saying that following those directions lead you to a point where you couldn't boot?
<DJJeff> I would say so
<nemanja> @Jordan_U correct
<grend> hi folks
<grend> I want to use testdisk to recover data
<grend> I am in it just wanted to check I do right thing
<grend> I selected write backup to the disk after selecting LMV partition now it asks Write partion table, yes no
<jrtappers> Is there a good way to sync a folder to a server when it is available?
<OerHeks> grend, there is a good manual for testdisk http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Jordan_U> nemanja: OK. What happened when you tried to boot after following those instructions? What have you done since then? What happens when you try to boot now?
<OerHeks> grend oh, not sure about LVM
<sjmikem> Can anyone help me interpret http://paste.ubuntu.com/11135323/ ?  My computer just froze horribly for a couple of minutes;  now everything is fine.
<sjmikem> Running 14.10
<nemanja> @Jordan_U as I could not boot from 1st drive - switched to 2nd where I have fresh 15:04 installation
<grend> OerHeks: I am simply aiming to back up data
<nemanja> @Jordan_U installed repair boot tool - and tried default options
<Jordan_U> nemanja: No need to preface your messages with '@', just start with the the nick of the user you're replying to, like I just did with you.
<grend> before reformating disk as it got 1 bad sector
<nemanja> Jordan_U: after this I could boot to an old kernel on failed system
<nemanja> then I decided to remove old kernels and tried complete reinstall of latest kernel and removing old ones
<TJ-> sjmikem: See bug #1384342
<ubottu> bug 1384342 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel messages intel_crtc_wait_for_pending_flips correlate to compiz hang" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384342
<XenophonF> hi everyone - just want to report that I was able to install Ubuntu 15.04 on my MacBookPro5,1 with the root file system an a LUKS-encrypted ZFS pool
<XenophonF> i'm booting it using refind
<nemanja> apparently I'm able to chroot but when executing apt-get install linux-image-generic
<nemanja> i'm getting  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11135442/
<daftykins> XenophonF: be great if you could write it up on the mac wiki pages
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<ubuntu> \nick
<XenophonF> one challenge was replacing nouveau with the nvidia drivers - one must set gfxpayload to "auto" and add "nomodeset" to the kernel command line in the grub boot entry editor, and then during installation one must specify the appropriate nvidia driver package (which automatically replaces nouveau)
<XenophonF> another challenge had to do with cryptsetup and initramfs-tools, as /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot lacks support for root on encrypted ZFS pools - only LVM
<HikaruBG> I am trying to create an Ubuntu virtual machine for development work for one of my friends, and I would like to be a distribution that I will be able to track time on the total working hours of the Ubuntu and the total time span when the user were active
<Guest8295> Hi everyone, I have a problem. I've created a persistent live USB (1GB persistence) with Startup Disk Creator. But my settings are not saved upon rebooting. What am I doing wrong?
<Guest8295> Ubuntu 15.04, by the way
<daftykins> XenophonF: there's no point telling us here, the wiki is where it'd get attention
<XenophonF> i had to modify that hook - https://raw.githubusercontent.com/irtnog/helper-scripts/master/ubuntu-15.04/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot
<XenophonF> ok, well, thought i'd report back on my (eventual) success - ttyl
<VsyachePuz> is there some utility which shows content of clipboard during drag-drop operation (for understanding/debugging) ?
<ioria> nemanja, you got the same error with apt-get install linux-generic ?
<DJJeff> best program ever....
<DJJeff> https://bpaste.net/show/3790240a955e
<nemanja> ioria@correct
<HikaruBG> how can I track work time on Ubuntu?
<HikaruBG> Is that possible?
<Jordan_U> DJJeff: That to me suggests RAM / disk corruption rather than a bug in winusb.
<DJJeff> disk corruption?
<DJJeff> ha!
<DJJeff> laughable
<Jordan_U> DJJeff: OK. Please file a bug report.
<DJJeff> I am running ubuntu trusty and using winusb from saucy
<k1l_> DJJeff: start a blog for your ranting. or talk to the programmer, which would be more constructive. but in here its not helping anyone
<TJ-> DJJeff: does the file size change?
<DJJeff> oh no clue cause I just did rm -rf on the iso
<DJJeff> to download a fresh copy
<tonyyarusso> HikaruBG: There are several programs available for that sort of thing, but I can't recommend a particular one since I haven't had a need for them.  I looked briefly several years ago, and some were pretty slick taskbar applets, but that was in the Gnome 2 days so I don't know what's still available.
<HikaruBG> tonyyarusso, do you still know where I can start my search from?
<Jordan_U> DJJeff: A binary diff before and after the corruption would be a good thing to add to your bug report.
<tomi> hi
<tomi> hello
<DJJeff> Jordan_U: how do I create a binary diff
<HikaruBG> Anyone else to know how can I turn an Ubuntu Desktop into a remote slave machine
<tonyyarusso> HikaruBG: Searching apt / Software Center for "track time" or similar should give you a start.  A couple of possibilities from a quick look: arbtt, gnotime, gtimelog, gtimer, hamster-applet, ktimetracker
<HikaruBG> Thanks tonyyarusso
<nemanja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11135671/
<nemanja> I'm missing some simple thing here
<trol10> ok i delete ppa rep/ and install oficial drivers?
<M31> What are the best irc clients that I can use in a bash terminal? Currently using xchat-gnome, not really liking it
<PiSteve> nemanja, you have a none pae CPU, that install does not support your CPU (unless you use forcepae)
<JNixx> M31: irssi
<trol10> yes?
<k1l_> M31: try hexchat for gui. which is the "new" xchat. for cli irssi is worth a try
<M31> Thanks guys! :)
<k1l_> !away > Samul|AWAY
<ubottu> Samul|AWAY, please see my private message
<nemanja> PitSteve wtf
<nemanja> PitSteve cpu is pae
<PiSteve> nemanja, pae is CPU suport for more than 4GB RAM, that ISO image requires a newer CPU, fine the correct ISO for your system
<PiSteve> nemanja, I suggest you read your paste again
<daftykins> nemanja: you did not set up your earlier chroot again, as per the link i gave of how to chroot properly
<daftykins> er, s/again/correctly/
<Jordan_U> DJJeff: For this purpose, the best solution is probably to use xxd to get a somewhat human-readable representation of the binary files (corrupted and not) then use diff between the xdd produces files.
<nemanja> PiSteve: I'm not using livecd
<PiSteve> read line 19
<nemanja> I have separate installation  of Ubuntu on 2nd hdd
<nemanja> uname -a Linux vividvervet 3.19.0-16-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 30 16:09:58 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Jordan_U> DJJeff: So first, after redownloading the iso make a copy of it so you have the original. Then corrupt the iso, and run "xxd good.iso good.xxd" then "xxd corrupt.iso corrupt.xxd" and finally "diff -u good.xxd corrupt.xxd".
<DJJeff> too much work
<DJJeff> just gonna get a blank DVD from the store
<DJJeff> burn it and call it a day
<Jordan_U> DJJeff: Please at least file a bug report saying that winff corrupted your file.
<DJJeff> you mean winusb
<nemanja> daftykins: I followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<sysadmin> a
<Jordan_U> DJJeff: Sorry, yes.
<nemanja> daftykins: only diff is I'm not booting from livecd
<daftykins> nemanja: not? why not?
<nemanja> ok - i'll try now
<nemanja> but it'
<nemanja> it's the same thing livecd or booting from other drive and mounting the same system
<trol10> hello
<trol10> avrybody here?
<trol10> evrybody
<jebse> hello
<SysAdmin7> Me
<naxil> hello
<SysAdmin7> Derp
<naxil> i have a little problem with usb
<jebse> do you guys watch iihf worlds?
<naxil> sd usb loader
<naxil> sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Unhandled error code
<SysAdmin7> Trol10: need help?
<jebse> i have a little problem with the referees
<trol10> i install nvidia drivers from official repositories and my problem repeat, i dont login in my comupter
<trol10> login promt repeat request
<SysAdmin7> Can u be more descriptive of your problem?
<trol10> me?
<daftykins> from earlier it sounded like trol10 is getting kicked out immediately after trying to log in
<SysAdmin7> Yes u
<genii> jebse: This channel is more for support conversations directly related to Ubuntu. For more casual conversation, please try #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<trol10> yes
<trol10> i install driver nvidia and i don't login in system
<trol10> but the gui
<zedated> hello
<trol10> ctrl+alt+f1 i login normal
<trol10> please help me
<Guest11340> farsi :)
<MonkeyDust> trol10  don't say 'please help' too often
<trol10> ok
<Jordan_U> trol10: How did you remove the ppa that you had before? How did you install the drivers from the default repositories?
<Guest11340> jem könnte sprächen persisch?
<trol10> in 14.10 everything was fine
<trol10> sudo add-apt-repositories --remove ppa:login/directory
<trol10> sudo apt-get install nvidia-346
<Jordan_U> trol10: Did you first remove the nvidia-346 package? I told you to use ppa-purge, which would have done this automatically.
<trol10> ohh no
<trol10> before iunistal driver, sudo apt-get purge nvidia* -> delete ppa and install official drivers
<trol10> before unistall drivers
<tgm4883> apt-get purge is not the same as ppa-purge
<trol10> i dont have command ppa-purge
<tgm4883> trol10: You should read your messages, OerHeks told you about ppa-purge
<tgm4883> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nemanja> live bootednew error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11136233/
<OerHeks> nemanja, useless to upgrade the kernel in a live environment. you need to reboot you know
<skinux> How many desktop apps are being developed with ubuntu sdk?
<OerHeks> skinux hard to say, 1000 ?
<OerHeks> your guess is as good as mine :-)
<tgm4883> 100000000000000000000000000000000
<OerHeks> +1
<fsferrara> q
 * daftykins raises a pinky to his mouth
<daftykins> one birrion
<tgm4883> daftykins: is that an american birrion or a british birrion?
<daftykins> ;]
<OerHeks> billion^billion^billion=birrion
 * OerHeks thinks it is french
<ichat> can anyone help me with a quick question ... i ran mini.iso and and was able to pick up mi wifi, than installed just the  lubuntu-minimal ... once booted to the new system i dont have any network manager, no wifi connection no package manager - what am i missing here:P
<ichat> and obviously how can i fix it?
<PiSteve> 100000000000000000000000000000000 = one hundred nonillion
<pythonista> Hi, I am having an issue with updating the mysql package. I accidently restarted while the update manager was running an update and am now having an issue getting mysql to start. Here is a full description of the problem with a print out of the error message: http://askubuntu.com/questions/623797/error-updating-mysql-package
<Blueking> just a question..  have zyxel P-2812ac   configured in bredge mode... for some reason it reset every 24 hour, what could be reason for that ?
<OerHeks> pythonista, try running updates again, or sudo apt-get install -f
<pythonista> OerHeks that was the suggestion I found online (-f forcing the install). Can you explain how that works (I obviously do not want to delete the databases, any other package and I would have already tried that)
<ichat> Blueking, that would be a question for #openwrt if your into running that,
<Blueking> ichat it's ISP's property
<ichat> Blueking, than its up to them to fix it,
<hggdh> pythonista: apt-get -f stands for "fix-broken"
<OerHeks> pythonista, why explaining? it forces to install again, fixing dependencies errors, or in your case, if something broke/stopped
<OerHeks> If you worry about databases, backup. no backup, then your data is not important
<ichat> is there a cli way to setup initiate a wifi network if no network-manager gui is present,
<OerHeks> ichat you might better ask in #lubuntu
<ichat> OerHeks,  ill try thnx
<rockstar_> I tried to do Ubuntu usb boot in Asus laptop, didn't work even with setting boot priority. Any suggestions?
<pythonista> hggdh OerHeks I tried sudo apt-get install -f and got the same error message
<ejuan> rockstar_, if its a new laptop with uefi you probably need to disable secure boot
<rockstar_> ejuan: It is using windows 7, how do I do it?
<OerHeks> pythonista, and how about running update again?
<FloKat> hi
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pythonista> DerHeks: Just tried running update again and installing, same error message
<OerHeks> pythonista, sorry, then i am out of ideas, try #ubuntu-server please
<aca> anyone help me, i'm getting an erro when trying to install pulseaudio: E: Package 'pulseaudio' has no installation candidate
<aca> i'm pretty sure my repositories are good
<OerHeks> aca strange, what ubuntu version do you have?
<trol10> hi
<trol10> its me
<psichas> yo
<trol10> I sdlal as you said the problems are not passed
<trol10> I did as you said the problems are not passed
<trol10> ppa-purge
<psichas> oh
<OerHeks> trol10, maybe you better re-install, that ppa seems to mess up, there is a reason why we do not support ppa's, now you have troubles.
<trol10> all systm re-install?
<trol10> system?
<OerHeks> troll yes
<trol10> but i install oficcial repositroies now?
<trol10> what wrong?
<c24b> heyho
<trol10> where i see log?
<skinux> Does "Ubuntu Touch" have to be installed on an Android phone in order for apps to run? As far as I can tell, adding Ubuntu to Android is more than a simple install, so I'm really not sure how many Android users would have Ubuntu installed.
<k1l_> skinux: its not an "install to android". its a "install ubuntu touch and wipe android" thing
<OerHeks> skinux, there is a limited phones supported, join #ubuntu-touch and see the topic with list
<OerHeks> most android phones are too weak
<skinux> And Ubuntu SDK is supposed to be for desktop apps too, but most of the documentation is about phones/tablets.
<c24b> I keeo thinging why do we have sneaky android apps unstead of straiforward web app that run with the browser?
<OerHeks> huh, do we have sneaky android apps?
<c24b> the communication protocol is not hard, so it's visible...
<c24b> yes
<c24b> just have a look on
<c24b> the best sneaky app ever
<OerHeks> c24b, not on ubuntu desktop, join #ubuntu-touch for such fud.
<c24b> in Android
<c24b> it's Battery Saver
<OerHeks> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<tgm4883> c24b: don't use enter as punctionation. And this is slightly OT
<c24b> thanks @ubottu happy to seak with a bot that have common sense
<c24b> @OerHeks not on ubuntu desktop for god sake!
<c24b> I might be trolling but with no confrontation I quit also
<releaf> what's the best CLI irc client and what's the best GUI for ubuntu in your opinion?
<wizzkidd> Can anyone advise the best way to setup my permissions on a folder and files.  I have a particular folder that I samba share to my windows machines on the network.  It seems that the permissions for "other" needs rwx rights in order for the windows machines to be able to access the share?  Am I making any sense?
<OerHeks> releaf, There are not that much cli irc clients, irssi is the most used one i guess. desktop, use the one you like, there is no single best
<dominolx> wizzkidd: how import is security on the file/folder?
<OerHeks> wizzkidd, i guess you are wrong, owner-group-other, that would result in 777. make an samba user, and you will be fine
<pavlos> wizzkidd, you can control permissions from your smb.conf All my files shared on my net are owned by nobody.nogroup and perms are 644
<OerHeks> that would be a good procedure, pavlos
<rockstar_> ubottu: , OerHeks and ejuan will try thanks
<ubottu> rockstar_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wizzkidd> pavlos: I just cant seem to set the correct settings to have nobody:nogroup to allow read and write access for windows shares
<pavlos> wizzkidd, if you configure samba on your 14.04 setup, files are created/owned as nobody.nogroup
<pavlos> wizzkidd, at the end of smb.conf you may have a section [public]   path=/mnt/public  writable = yes   guest ok = yes
<wizzkidd> pavlos: I have a media server service that stores files in this "samba share" too. therefore that particular subfolder and contents has a different owner user.
<om3n_pl> hello, I am having a problem with my sound interface o.O its m-audio fast track c400 that has 2 channel output. for some reason alsa sees it as a 5.1 card, any ideas ?
<JackH> is this a good channel to ask about Aquaris help as well?
<MonkeyDust> JackH  what's aquaris? is it ubuntu related?
<JackH> yeah the Ubuntu touch phone, the Aquaris E4.5
<MonkeyDust> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<JackH> it comes with a lot of pre installed apps
<JackH> ahh
<JackH> thanks :)
<MrHeavy> On 14.10, what makes GRUB cancel the default option timeout and just sit at the menu screen waiting for the user to pick a boot option?
<EriC^> MrHeavy: edit /etc/default/grub
<MrHeavy> Maybe some context would be helpful -- I'm doing some testing with overlayroot in VirtualBox, and after I install and enable overlayroot, then reboot, it stops automatically booting the first option
<MrHeavy> GRUB_TIMEOUT is still set in /etc/default/grub
<EriC^> MrHeavy: maybe the first entry is different
<MrHeavy> Definitely not, I just pull up the console and hit Enter and it boots
<EriC^> you mean the grub menu
<EriC^> ?
<MrHeavy> I pull up the graphical console of the VM, which is sitting at the GRUB menu
<EriC^> k
<EriC^> what's GRUB_DEFAULT set to?
<MrHeavy> 0
<EriC^> k
<ki7rw> well, should the entire drive be encrypted rather than just the home directories and swap?
<MrHeavy> Is there something the OS is doing that's potentially signaling to GRUB that the last boot was unsuccessful?
<trol10> hi
<MrHeavy> I'm pretty sure that's what's going on here
<trol10> i re-install system but problem no pass
<trol10> he screen error lighthdm but i dont read, fast
<trol10> help me
<asarch> Where doest 'echo "google-chrome-stable hold" | dpkg --set-selections' store this configuration?
<asarch> How can I release google-chrome-stable?
<azizLIGHT> i got a message about debconf on my pc: Configuring grub-efi-amd64. What do you want to do about modified configuration file grub?
<azizLIGHT> what file is it talking about so I can check it?
<azizLIGHT> i dual boot and use lvm luks and dont want to get knocked out of my system
<Labyrinth00> Hello
<Bashing-om> asarch: What returns ' apt-mark showholds ' ?
<Labyrinth00> I have Ubuntu 15.04 with vino running but when connecting with tightvnc viewer i get disconnects saying zlib data error or pseudo coding "random number" not supported
<asarch> Bashing-om, nothing
<Labyrinth00> what can i do to fix these errors
<Bashing-om> asarch: Regrets then, end of my thought process .
<asarch> Thank you :-)
<Falcon400i> opa
<biglinux> .megajogos.com
<lorddune> Hi, can someone please help me, I have a corrupt password / login after upgrading from Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS. Any attempt to (correctly) log in results in a loop error, taking me back to the login. Same for Guest. Same for TTY login. I am currently logged in to this computer via the USB Live 14.04 version.
<gzcwnk> so you can see the / disk? specifically /etc/?
<gzcwnk> lorddune: so you can see the / disk? specifically /etc/?
<lorddune> gzcwnk: sure, the disk is fine
<gzcwnk> lordlune ive only done thsi on debian....
<kill> 275 MH/s and 1.8 BILLION difficulty
<gzcwnk> cd /etc/
<gzcwnk> and do a touch file
<lorddune> gzcwnk: I was actually looking at it using an old Parted Magic disk I had earlier
<gzcwnk> can you do that or is teh disk read only?
<lorddune> gzcwnk: from what I've read, 12.04 used Unity for the login credentials, and 14.04 uses something else. This has caused thousands of people the same issues as me, but in searching for an answer there is literally hundreds of solutions and I am by no means an expert.
<lorddune> gzcwnk: the disk is readable, I was looking at some files earlier, and even ran a few programs
<gzcwnk> I am assuming you can blank the passwd file for your user
<gzcwnk> is it writable?
<lorddune> gzcwnk: haha, that is the rub....I do not know how to do any of that
<gzcwnk> type this  "cd /etc ; touch file"
<gzcwnk> what happens?
<lorddune> gzcwnk: permission denied
<lorddune> gzcwnk: I am logged in as 'Ubuntu' via the live disk
<gzcwnk> ok im just going to google for a moment
<gzcwnk> brb
<lorddune> gzcwnk: ok thanks
<ki7rw> well, should the entire drive be encrypted rather than just the home directories and swap?
<gzcwnk> actually ubuntu has a doc on how to, -->  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<gzcwnk> can you follow this?
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Please try chrooting into your installation from the LiveCD and using "su" to switch to one non-root user, then "su lorddune" to switch to your user (which should prompt for your password).
<EriC^> lorddune: it's probably a pam issue
<lorddune> gzcwnk: but it's not that
<wldcordeiro_> How do you combine two partitions into one in (k)ubuntu?
<EriC^> lorddune: did you try logging in 2-3 times consecutively?
<EriC^> wldcordeiro_: like what 2 partitions?
<wldcordeiro_> EriC^: Yeah
<wldcordeiro_> I used to have a windows and linux partition.
<Jordan_U> wldcordeiro_: What do you mean by "combine"? What is your current situation and what is your end goal?
<wldcordeiro_> reformatted the windows to ext4
<gzcwnk> wldordeiro you have then lvm'd?
<wldcordeiro_> and now want to have one big linux.
<Bashing-om> lorddune: Maybe try and reset the password ? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<EriC^> wldcordeiro_: just delete the windows one and resize the linux partition (from a live usb)
<gzcwnk> if you lvm'd ubuntu you can do that easily
<wldcordeiro_> Ah I need to do it from a live usb.
<wldcordeiro_> gzcwnk: lvm?
<EriC^> yeah you can't resize a mounted partition
<gzcwnk> logical volume manager
<wldcordeiro_> Ah okay.
<lorddune> EriC^: yes, it is because the 14.04 LTS upgrade uses "ubuntu-session" for login credentials and 12.04 LTS used Unity. So my .xauthority is all screwed up, but I am not adept enough to attempt to fix it without a hand.
<EriC^> lorddune: just delete it
<gzcwnk> you cant on ubuntu?
<lorddune> EriC^: How?
<wldcordeiro_> Is there a good live usb image out there or will an ubuntu live usb do?
<EriC^> lorddune: but you say tty logins fail too, so .Xauthority is unrelated..
<Jordan_U> wldcordeiro_: You'll obviously need to copy off any important data from one of the partitions before you delete it.
<EriC^> lorddune: boot recovery mode drop to root shell, type rm /home/<user>/.Xauthority
<gzcwnk> reset the password
<azizLIGHT> i got a message about debconf on my pc: "Configuring grub-efi-amd64. What do you want to do about modified configuration file grub?" where is the old file in question, and the new file in qustion, so i can fix this problem? I have dual boot and luks partitions i dont want to mess up
<Jordan_U> wldcordeiro_: Just grab an Ubuntu LiveUSB.
<azizLIGHT> this is after i updated grub
<lorddune> EriC^: OK, as I said, there are hundreds of solutions to this problem in the Ubuntu Forums. I have tried maybe a dozen and nothing works yet.
<wldcordeiro_> Jordan_U: Thanks.
<EriC^> lorddune: usually .Xauthority will make the login in lightdm loop over
<EriC^> lorddune: i think you have a pam issue
<lorddune> gzcwnk: my password actually works. the system is stuck in a login loop.
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: It should offer to show you a diff of the two files. Please pastebin that diff.
<EriC^> did you see any solutions relating to pam?
<Jordan_U> wldcordeiro_: You're welcome.
<lorddune> EriC^: no, but I did see some mentions of the lightdm issue relating to the looping
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Did you understand my request?
<azizLIGHT> Jordan_U: which option do i pick for that? choices: http://i.imgur.com/Gvw1wcV.png
<esalinas> hello, could someone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2278235&p=13285399#post13285399  ??
<lorddune> Jordan_U: I did not see anything from you, sorry
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: The one you have highlighted there is the one you want.
<EriC^> lorddune: try typing sudo pam-auth-update
<gzcwnk> lorddune then I cant help sorry
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Please try chrooting into your installation from the LiveCD and using "su" to switch to one non-root user, then "su lorddune" to switch to your user (which should prompt for your password).
<Bashing-om> lorddune: Do you own and group ' ls -al .ICEauthority ; la -al /home ' ?
<lorddune> Jordan_U: sorry, not sure how to do that exactly
<azizLIGHT> Jordan_U: i clicked that, and clicked forward... and nothing happened
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Is your installed Ubuntu's root filesystem currently mounted?
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: What do you currently see on the screen?
<lorddune> Jordan_U: Yes
<Jordan_U> lorddune: What is its mountpoint?
<azizLIGHT> Jordan_U: the window disappeared and system updater says my pc is up to date. and i see my chat window
<lorddune> Jordan_U: I am not sure because the upgrade made things look very odd
<azizLIGHT> i hope it didnt overwrite my grub ...
<EriC^> lorddune: try sudo pam-auth-update
<EriC^> see if all the modules are selected
<lorddune> EriC^: which option to select?
<EriC^> have them all selected
<lorddune> EriC^: 'Unix Authentication'?
<EriC^> every single one
<azizLIGHT> what does the new grub config file look like so i can update it with my personalizations
<lorddune> EriC^: OK
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: The diff was probably "shown" in a hidden by default terminal, which can be unhid by pressing a triangly which brings up what is essentially a terminal. The default option for dpkg is always to keep your modified version of the configuration file, so that's probably what it did.
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: Look at /etc/default/grub.
<lorddune> EriC^: done although i did not see it do anything
<azizLIGHT> Jordan_U: by pressing a triangly. what does this mean
<EriC^> did you try logging in?
<azizLIGHT> Jordan_U: that has my personalized file right now. so nothing was changed?
<EriC^> lorddune: wait how are you doing it anyways?
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: Typo for "triangle", meaning that the last time I remember seeing something like this the button to unhide the terminal was a triangle shape.
<lorddune> EriC^: how am I doing that command? As the root (Ubuntu) user from Live USB
<EriC^> oh
<EriC^> you need to chroot into your install first
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Please pastebin the output of "mount".
<azizLIGHT> Jordan_U: im not sure what/where this triangle is at all? first time im hearing about this
<lorddune> Jordan_U: sorry I forgot how to do that
<azizLIGHT> lorddune: do mount | pastebinit
<azizLIGHT> lorddune: then copy the url outputted, and paste it here
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: It was probably on the (now gone) window that was asking you what you wanted to do about the changed configuration file.
<lorddune> hahaha well pastebin doesnt exist on this
<lorddune> azizLIGHT: pastebin not on here
<azizLIGHT> lorddune: ah well. its a nice tool you should have for future use!
<EriC^> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lorddune> azizLIGHT: I have it on my main OS lol, I can;t login
<azizLIGHT> why doesnt pastebinit ship by default
<EriC^> lorddune: then type sudo lsblk -f | pastebinit
<lorddune> Jordan_U: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lorddune> Jordan_U: thanks for the guidance
<azizLIGHT> Jordan_U: alright so it looks like nothing was changed in my grub .... i think? im safe for now?
<lorddune> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11138009/
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: Yes, like I said, it defaults to keeping your modified version.
<azizLIGHT> phew ok
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<azizLIGHT> how come lorddune doesnt have any / mount
<Jordan_U> lorddune: sudo blkid | pastebinit
<EriC^> azizLIGHT: it's a live usb
<azizLIGHT> ah nvm i see it now
<lorddune> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11138045/
<EriC^> lorddune: type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Do you know which of those ext4 partitions has your root filesystem?
<lorddune> Jordan_U: well I know where 12.04 was
<EriC^> bleh
<lorddune> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11138063/
<lorddune> Jordan_U: yes, sda1
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Great. "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/"
<lorddune> Jordan_U: at least that's where my last 3 versions of Ubuntu were
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Upgrading Ubuntu won't change which partition is used for your root filesystem.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: Embarrasingly, I never intended to ypdate to 14.04 LTS. I accidently clicked on it one night (while a bit drunk)
<lorddune> Jordan_U: ok done
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Then "sudo chroot /mnt/". This should bring you to a root shell essentially within your installed system.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: yeah, it's weird as I noticed during the update it was deleting many of the files I had set up for my FX card
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Then, to test logging in here, run "su yourusername", which should switch you to your user without asking for a password, then run "su yourusername" again, which should prompt you for your password this time.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: "Unable to resolve host ubuntu
<gzcwnk> tahts normalish
<lorddune> Jordan_U: actually it worked as what I thought was a User and not Root
<lorddune> Jordan_U: I have the "$" prompt now
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Were you prompted for your password?
<lorddune> Jordan_U: when I try it the 2nd time it says "must be run from a terminal"
<tapout> So i'm using windows 8 with vmware to launch ubuntu.  I develop in it.  I'm wondering, what do ya'll think.. should I just install ubuntu and say bye bye to win 8?\
#ubuntu 2015-05-15
<Jordan_U> tapout: That depends entirely on your needs, preferences, and how compatable your hardware is with Ubuntu.
<lorddune> tapout: i abandoded windows years ago and actually I have been somewhat impressed with them of recent
<lorddune> Jordan_U: did you see my response
<lorddune> Jordan_U: when I try it the 2nd time it says "must be run from a terminal"
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Yes.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: haha that's a new one on me. telling me to run it from a terminal when I am in the terminal.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: anything else or are we stuck?
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Open another terminal (leave the first open) and run "for dir in dev sys proc; do sudo mount --bind /$dir/ /mnt/$dir/; done".
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Then try "su youruser" again.
<lorddune> no paswd for user entry <name>
<EriC^> uh oh
<lorddune> Jordan_U: no paswd for user entry <name>
<lorddune> EriC^: that isn't the root which is really odd. it doesn't even recognize the root, just the name I was using when the update was going on I believe.
<EriC^> lorddune: hey what is in /etc/fstab btw?
<EriC^> lorddune: pastebinit /etc/fstab , from your chroot
<lorddune> EriC^: my (now fried) backup drive I believe
<lorddune> EriC^: sorry, what?
<EriC^> lorddune: type pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> lorddune: What is your username? I'd rather just have you post exact output of commands.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: it's saying it is "Dave"
<Jordan_U> lorddune: What is the exact command you ran?
<lorddune> Jordan_U: but I had set up my root as "Tower"
<lorddune> EriC^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11138342/
<kill> Does anyone have skype who would be willing to score me a stats.ethdev secret?
<kill> I'd like to put my 17 MH/s up there
<lorddune> Jordan_U: for dir in dev sys proc; do sudo mount --bind /$dir/ /mnt/$dir/; done
<kill> microsoft skype = bullshit
<Jordan_U> kill: Please watch your language.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: sudo mount --bind /$dir/ /mnt/$dir/; done
<lorddune> Jordan_U: sudo mount --bind /$dir/ /mnt/$dir/; done
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Stop.
<EriC^> lorddune: he meant to write the whole comment from for til done
<lorddune> Jordan_U: sorry cut / paste working weird with this OS
<EriC^> *command
<lorddune> Jordan_U: syntax error near unexpected token `done'
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Then you didn't copy / paste it correctly.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: sorry I ran it right the forst time
<lorddune> Jordan_U: as "for dir in dev sys proc; do sudo mount --bind /$dir/ /mnt/$dir/; done"
<Jordan_U> lorddune: OK, so why are you mentioning it again now?
<lorddune> Jordan_U: you asked me exactly what I ran
<lorddune> Jordan_U: Are you asking me for something else? Sorry......
<Jordan_U> lorddune: I meant the "su yourusername" command that was giving you the "run from a terminal" error.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: Ohhhhh sorry! I ran "su dave"
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Please "pastebinit /mnt/etc/passwd" Note that despite the name, this doesn't actually contain any passwords.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11138457/
<pythonista> I am trying to get a mysql database set back up with a different directory than the default, but I am getting the error "Table 'mysql.host' doesn't exist" Here is a full description of the problem with error messages: http://askubuntu.com/questions/623797/error-updating-mysql-package
<jeeves_moss> is there a good program that makes a bunch of fake IRC users?  I want to test if I configured my server correctly.
<Jordan_U> lorddune: OK. In the chroot, run "exit". That should bring you back to a "#" prompt.
<Umeaboy> Anyone that is experiencing that the Tribler gui doesn't show what it downloads when it IS in fact downloading something?
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Then run "passwd dave", which will hopefully allow you to set a password for you user.
<Umeaboy> 6.3.0-GIT is my version.
<Umeaboy> jeeves_moss: Just create duplicate servers and login with other username.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: OHHH YEAH
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Once that is done, try "su dave" twice again.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: ahh from the other terminal, right?
<Jordan_U> lorddune: No, it needs to be run from within the chroot or it won't have any relation to your installed system.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: dave@ubuntu:/$ su dave su: must be run from a terminal
<lorddune> Jordan_U: yeah, same message about running from a terminal again unfortunately
<Jordan_U> lorddune: OK, I'm still not quite sure what's going on there. Unless someone else has any ideas, I'd say just reboot and see if it's fixed.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: I will probably torch the system and do a fresh install after I back everything up
<lorddune> Jordan_U: those upgrades always seem to have garbled packages
<lorddune> Jordan_U: THANK YOU for your help! EriC^ too!
<lorddune> Jordan_U: I'll pop back in and let you know one way or another in a bit.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: no love. might just use Parted Magic to back up some files and format the HDD and start off fresh. Apreciate your efforts thhough.
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Question: IRT lorddune's 'passwd' file; " dave:x:1000:1000:Dave Von Duhn,,,:/home/dave:/bin/bash "; what do the edditional fields " Von Duhn " signify ?
<EriC^> it's his name
<lorddune> Jordan_U: thus my nick here
<EriC^> from netherlands?
<lorddune> EriC^: dutch is van, german is von
<EriC^> oh ok
<lorddune> EriC^: no worries, I am in USA lool
<EriC^> haha
<est31> hi, should I file issues with the hexchat package on launchpad or on debian?
<est31> (as in: is packaging "inherited" from debian, and therefore reporting bugs in launchpad is meaningless)
<lorddune> EriC^: the crazy thing is I had my root as "Tower" and another user I always logged in as "Dave Von Duhn"
<est31> is that the case?
<bazhang> est31, try the channel #hexchat as well, the developer is very active
<est31> no its a packaging problem
<est31> bazhang, http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<lorddune> EriC^: but when the uppgrade went to 14.04 it chopped the folder down to just plain old "Dave"
<EriC^> lorddune: try creating another username
<lorddune> EriC^: so when I get to current login screen I can try to login as "My Name" or as Guest
<lorddune> EriC^: it won't llet me
<est31> thanks though bazhang :)
<EriC^> lorddune: why not?
<lorddune> EriC^: idk
<EriC^> lorddune: how'd you try?
<lorddune> EriC^: a lot of stuff was stripped away when I updated such as Ubuntu 2D, Gnome, a ton oof drivers etc
<lorddune> EriC^: it's not in the menu anymore
<lorddune> EriC^: so i'm not even sure how to do it now
<EriC^> try holding shift when the pc boots and go to recovery
<lorddune> EriC^: nope that fails
<EriC^> boot the the live usb again
<EriC^> are you in it right now?
<lorddune> EriC^: and believe it or not I actually have about 8 recovery versions, and they all have the password login fail loop
<lorddune> EriC^: I can be, sure. on my laptop typing
<gtuckerkellogg> How can I configure the launcher so an application is launched with specific command line options?
<EriC^> ok, cool
<lorddune> EriC^: I qm here now
<EriC^> gtuckerkellogg: edit its .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<EriC^> lorddune: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<lorddune> EriC^: whoa, you mean reboot the Live USB?
<EriC^> yeah
<EriC^> what do you mean? where are you right now?
<lorddune> EriC^: OK
<gtuckerkellogg> EriC^, thank you
<TJ-> gtuckerkellogg: place the required .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/
<lorddune> EriC^: In the reboot area of the HDD
<gtuckerkellogg> also, TJ-, thanks
<lorddune> EriC^: on the login screen of 14.04
<EriC^> lorddune: oh ok
<EriC^> lorddune: try to reboot it
<EriC^> and hold shift, then press e
<TJ-> gtuckerkellogg: whenever possible you shouldn't alter system files but override them with user-specific changes, unless it needs to be system-wide. The reason is any package updates may/will replace the system files
<EriC^> and add init=/bin/bash to the line that says linux vmlinuz ...blablabla
<lorddune> EriC^: it's actually<TAB> to edit now
<EriC^> hmm
<lorddune> EriC^: I was dumbfounded by that change in 14.04
<lorddune> EriC^: so I am in the "edit" area of live booot
<EriC^> nah
<EriC^> ok, cool add the init=/bin/bash part
<EriC^> and press ctrl+x
<lorddune> EriC^: I need to add nosplash and nomodeset for my fx card to work
<gtuckerkellogg> TJ-, thanks, works perfectly
<EriC^> lorddune: ok np
<lorddune> EriC^: booting
<EriC^> ok
<lorddune> EriC^: i am seeing "critical medium errors" thhat i didnt see before
<EriC^> mice
<EriC^> *nice
<lorddune> EriC^: wow this thing all messed up I think
<EriC^> what happened?
<lorddune> EriC^: it hung
<EriC^> hmm
<EriC^> boot the live usb
<lorddune> EriC^: end kernel panic - not syncing
<EriC^> O.o
<lorddune> EriC^: booting without the command you wanted
<EriC^> the live usb?
<lorddune> EriC^: yes
<EriC^> ok, cool
<lorddune> EriC^: holy what the what seeing those errors again
<lorddune> EriC^: but it did boot OK
<EriC^> that sucks
<EriC^> cool
<EriC^> maybe you should fsck the partition or something?
<lorddune> EriC^: idk, could be because I had my USB HDD on and that thing is whack-a-doodle now
<EriC^> ok
<EriC^> try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<lorddune> EriC^: i was going to try and backup to that but will have to use discs i guuess
<EriC^> you can backup from the live usb
<lorddune> EriC^: done
<lorddune> EriC^: may need to log oout and back in to do this faster
<lorddune> EriC^: log in onn the live session on my desktop
<lorddune> EriC^: brb logging
<EriC^> ok
<lorddune> EriC^: back
<EriC^> wb
<lorddune> EriC^: ty
<lorddune> EriC^: what next? su <name> ?
<EriC^> no, type adduser
<EriC^> adduser <something>
<lorddune> EriC^: adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system.
<EriC^> oh, nevermind
<EriC^> type sudo chroot /mnt
<lorddune> EriC^: just using sudo worked
<EriC^> lorddune: we have to chroot first
<lorddune> EriC^: I created a new name, now it wants a "Ful name" ??
<EriC^> lorddune: nevermind, press ctrl+c
<lorddune> EriC^: OK
<lorddune> EriC^: fyi my new username is 'chucky'
<EriC^> ok cool
<EriC^> type pastebinit /etc/fstab
<EriC^> im curious about those other 2 ext partitions
<lorddune> EriC^: it is making me install pastebin yet again
<EriC^> lorddune: wait, did you type sudo chroot /mnt earlier?
<lorddune> EriC^: Nope
<EriC^> oh man
<EriC^> type it
<lorddune> EriC^: just the dev/sda1
<lorddune> EriC^: ok have the # now
<EriC^> ok cool
<EriC^> type useradd chucky
<EriC^> i mean adduser chucky
<lorddune> adduser chucky
<lorddune> EriC^: ops lol. (it says already exists)
<EriC^> O.o
<lorddune> EriC^: now the pastebin?
<EriC^> did you set chucky's password?
<EriC^> try su chucky
<lorddune> EriC^: yes, before
<EriC^> oh ok
<lorddune> EriC^: su chucky gives me a '$' now
<EriC^> try login chucky
<EriC^> oh
<EriC^> ok
<EriC^> type su chucky again
<lorddune> EriC^: <sigh> same as before, "su must be run from a terminal"
<EriC^> type exit
<lorddune> EriC^: ok #
<EriC^> ok type login chucky
<lorddune> EriC^: holy toledo it says "Login icorrect"
<EriC^> lol
<lorddune> login
<EriC^> type passwd chucky
<lorddune> EriC^: I have a # prompt ow BC it timed out after 60 secs
<EriC^> ok
<EriC^> type passwd chucky
<lorddune> i am using like 9 characters as a password with 1 number
<lorddune> is that acceptable?
<EriC^> yeah sure
<lorddune> EriC^: password updated successfully
<EriC^> cool
<EriC^> type login chucky
<lorddune> EriC^: WHOA
<EriC^> whoa it worked or whoa wth
<lorddune> EriC^: it did something...it's talking about Ubuntu
<EriC^> lol
<lorddune> EriC^: it did have a message about awk: cannot open blah blah
<EriC^> oh
<lorddune> EriC^: awk: cannot open /proc/uptime (No such file or directory) run-parts: /etc/update-motd.d/98-fsck-at-reboot exited with return code 1
<EriC^> what's it doing now
<EriC^> oh ok
<EriC^> type id
<lorddune> EriC^: No directory, logging in with HOME=/
<EriC^> yeah
<lorddune> EriC^: that was the final line
<EriC^> oh ok cool
<EriC^> so it worked
<EriC^> type exit
<lorddune> EriC^: uid=1001(chucky) gid=1001(chucky) groups=1001(chucky)
<EriC^> nice
<lorddune> EriC^: OK
<EriC^> ok, did you give chucky sudo?
<lorddune> EriC^: Imma gonna have to send you a paypal beer or two
<lorddune> EriC^: reboot and try logging in as chucky ?
<Charcoalcat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11138975/ I found this solution to the OpenGL errors I've been having for months, which involves purging nvidia drivers, doing "install --reinstall" on several things, and reconfiguring xserver-xorg. Can someone tell me how to make it so I can undo these commands if they break something?
<EriC^> haha i've been craving for a beer for like an hour since you mentioned it, that night you dont have cigs :(
<lorddune> EriC^: I did not give chucky anything yet
<Charcoalcat> (problem description if anyone wants it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11138963/ )
<EriC^> lorddune: ok, give him sudo
<est31> heyho I have following issue: a package of a ppa fails to install, because it overrides a file which is set by another package
<est31> now that package isn't from the ppa
<EriC^> lorddune: type usermod -aG sudo chucky
<est31> but standard ubuntu
<est31> now I want to remove that package
<lorddune> EriC^: ok
<est31> but the command apt-get remove packagename doesnt work
<lorddune> EriC^: at $
<est31> because there are unresolved dependencies
<lorddune> EriC^: chucky@ubuntu
<est31> which are precisely because of that conflict
<est31> how can I resolve this?
<EriC^> lorddune: type exit
<lorddune> EriC^: it was denied
<lorddune> EriC^: I changed big G to little g and it worked
<lorddune> EriC^: oh nevermind, no it dodn't
<EriC^> lorddune: type exit until you get #
<lorddune> EriC^: ok
<lorddune> EriC^: root@ubuntu:/# type usermod -aG sudo chucky usermod is /usr/sbin/usermod bash: type: -aG: not found sudo is /usr/bin/sudo bash: type: chucky: not found
<EriC^> you wrote type :P
<Jordan_U> EriC^: Rather than saying type foo, it's much more clear to say something like the following: Please run "foo --bar baz".
<lorddune> EriC^: OK!
<lorddune> EriC^: entered it and it didn't vatch fore, no smoke
<lorddune> *catch fire
<EriC^> lorddune: ok, cool :D
<EriC^> Jordan_U: k thx
<lorddune> Jordan_U: OMG that's FUNNY!
<EriC^> lorddune: type exit and then restart
<lorddune> EriC^: you mean restart PC?
<EriC^> yeah
<EriC^> type exit first though
<lorddune> ok be back in a sec one way or another
<EriC^> ok
<est31> so any ideas?
<OerHeks> est31, you better ask the ppa owner.
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<est31> OerHeks, yes I know
<est31> it is an error with the ppa
<est31> just I want to remove a package outside of the ppa
<OerHeks> est31, help him fixing it.
<lorddune> EriC^: No love :'(
<lorddune> EriC^: there was indeed a new user name 'chucky' there, but just like guest and root when I enter password it loops
<explodes> Is it just accepted that you can enter your passwords in windows that pop up while you're entering your password? It happens like 3 times a day
<explodes> I changed my settings so windows don't pop up over my active window, but it still freakin happens
<explodes> Active text-entry-fields lose focus and some other application gets a bank password or a root password or a backup password
<explodes> Some day you're gonna see my password pop into here I swear
<buddd> can anyone explain to me this exception error when upgrading pip? And if I need to care about it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11139275/
<explodes> buddd: what is the output of 'ls -al `which pip`'
<buddd> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 204 Jan 30 22:02 /usr/local/bin/pip
<Jordan_U> explodes: Are these password prompts from policykit?
<explodes> Jordan_U: nope, just from a variety of applications, my browser, steam, skype, i dont even use skype, but whatever. it is indiscriminate
<explodes> buddd: try #apt-get upgrade #apt-get install python-pip
<explodes> buddd: nevermind dont do that :P
<buddd> i won't
<Jordan_U> explodes: Depending on your window manager you could manually configure the window to be always on top, which is admittedly not a great user experience.
<explodes> buddd: pip is already installed with root access so you should be able to do $pip install --upgrade pip
<explodes> Jordan_U: but at least I wont enter my password to $RANDOM_PERSON_PLACE_THING
<buddd> install: unrecognized option '--upgrade'
<explodes> ayyy
<Jagst3r21> how do I check mysql memory usage on the terminal?
<explodes> buddd: are you in a virtual environment? i assume not
<explodes> buddd: and i dont see that you are
<duoi> how well does ubuntu play with AMD graphics cards and processors?
<buddd> i'm on my laptop
<Jordan_U> explodes: Indeed. I don't know if compiz/unity support this but in most window managers you can right click the title bar and choose "Always on top". This will keep the window on top of any others until you right click the title bar again and uncheck that option.
<explodes> buddd: oh. look into python virtual-environments for python development, it creates an isolated environment so your different projects dont stumble over each others dependencies
<explodes> buddd: that doesn't solve your problem now though
<buddd> yeah
<explodes> buddd: try $sudo pip install -U pip
<explodes> "it works for me"
<buddd> same error
<explodes> try "pip --version"
<explodes> what do you get?
<limbera> if i run this command inside a dir
<limbera> rm *.gpx
<explodes> 6.0.7 should def. have the -U or --upgrade option...
<limbera> it will remove only .gpx file's that are inside that dir yes
<limbera> it will NOT do it recursively?
<explodes> will NOT
<explodes> correc.
<limbera> ok cool
<limbera> just making sure
<limbera> huge problems if it doesn't do that :p
<buddd> pip 6.0.7 from /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages (python 2.7)
<est31> OerHeks, thanks for mentioning dpkg -r
<explodes> maybe make a backup limbera. see http://explod.io
<explodes> i nuked my whole blog
<explodes> shouldnt have trusted rm
<explodes> -and my incompetence
<releaf> sorry newbie question how do you stop default install from going to login screen after period of activity?
<releaf> i looked in power control panel and displays but it wasn't there
<explodes> releaf: security
<explodes> releaf: security & privacy
<releaf> brightness and lock found it
<releaf> i'm still on 14.04
<explodes> buddd: idk what to tell you if you can't just run the damn upgrade :P
<buddd> some people in #python know whats going on, unlike me
<M4ca> someone have troubles shutting down your system?? I mean, when you clic on turn off icon, it only close your active season, but it doesn't turn off the pc... I say that, because I found the solution for that and I can't remember the user...
<fox_> a brasnet ainda existe?
<fox_> a brasnet ainda existe?
<M4ca> I question, why sometimes my wlan0 interface is down??
<M4ca> desconozco en que consiste, fox_
<M4ca> when I run the command line ifconfig wlan0 up, then it show me that there is a Input and Output, or write input or something like it... and the command don't set up my wlan0 interface, so, I have to reboot my system
<codepython7771> when you partition a new disk to install ubuntu (External drive for mac)- first i make a swap and then a /?
<M4ca> You mean a dual with OSX?
<codepython7771> M4ca: I want to boot from an external drive
<codepython7771> M4ca: do not want to touch the internal ssd
<M4ca> ah
<codepython7771> M4ca: Also: What do i select for: "Device for boot loader instructions" - is it my external drive where i am installing ubuntu?
<M4ca> but did you installed ubuntu there??
<Guest30343> Yes, definately. If you install Grub to your main disk bad things will happen
<M4ca> Im sorry because I don't have an Apple computer, but, like in windows, at start, in the bios there is a option to start device...
<codepython7771> should / and home be on different partitions?
<codepython7771> or can i just ask "/" to eat up the hard drive after swap?
<theoletom> Somehow I turned on get updates from unsupported backports. And now my notification bubbles are screwed up and who knows what else. How do I revert my settings back to normal? I have already used apt-get update and apt-get check. All of my dependencies are fine. Second issue: I downloaded xfce4 to try out the desktop environment. I didn't like it. So I used apt-get purge xfce4. Somehow I could still log into xfce. Then I used apt-get autoremove to ge
<theoletom> t rid of any worthless files. It got rid of a bunch of xfce stuff. I can still get into xfce and it is very broken. I could barely figure out how to log out. Please help me.
<wafflejock> codepython7771, either way lots of people like a separate /home in case they want to re-install the OS but keep their user data and user config files
<wafflejock> codepython7771, having both use the same partition is okay too though no harm in it just more work if you want to blow away the OS to reinstall or clean upgrade without moving around your user files
<codepython7771> wafflejock: i see. Thanks.
<codepython7771> wafflejock: The only problem is , I've to estimate the size of / vs home in advance
<wafflejock> codepython7771, right it's a bit hard to know, with gparted from a livecd/usb you can typically resize partitions without too much trouble though if you guess wrong and need to reallocate
<theoletom> if someone decides to help me. Send me a private dialog please. Thanks in advance.
<codepython7771> wafflejock: thanks
<wafflejock> codepython7771, yup np
<wafflejock> theoletom, you can use sudo apt-get install packagename --reinstall, to have apt-get install reinstall some package/metapackage and redo the configuration for the program as well
<codepython7771> l - i installed ubuntu on a separate external drive. Now when I boot into mac, the external drive does not show up as bootable. The blue light is on. any ideas ?
<Guest54977> Hello there. Wondering to anyone who knows, where an ubuntu backup can be retrieved from. I'm backing up my files using the native backups application, and I want to move the result to my external hard drive. This way I can uninstall ubuntu, then do a fresh install, bring the backup back onto the drive and restore my session. My reason for doing this is so I can install windows before installing ubuntu.
<theoletom> wafflejock: It's not a program. It's a desktop envirment. There shouldn
<Guest54977> Did some searching on my system and googling, but couldn't find an answer
<theoletom> be a trace of it left yet there still is.
<theoletom> I think i might just need a fresh install of Ubuntu. If there isn't a way to revert to default settings
<releaf> what's your opinion on a $500 laptop that will be a dedicated Ubuntu machine?
<releaf> are any of the pre-loaded ones good deals?
<releaf> if not, are there any laptops that are known for being oem-heavy or otherwise ubuntu friendly?
<codepython7771> my usb stick shows up as bootable (EFI) when i boot my Mac. But not my external hard drive on which i just installed ubuntu. How do i make it bootable from mac hardware?
<Jordan_U> codepython7771: Did you install Ubuntu to this external drive from a different machine?
<Umeaboy> releaf: What country you from?
<wafflejock> releaf, there are a few Ubuntu dedicated laptop providers like Umeaboy is asking depends on where you are
<wafflejock> releaf, Dell's XPS 13 has an option for Ubuntu as well
<Umeaboy> Use http://www.pricegrabber.com if you're from the states.
<wafflejock> but is more pricey than that
<Umeaboy> Then buy a laptop with the smallest harddrive and replace ut, ;)
<Umeaboy> it
<wafflejock> releaf, I've got a System76 machine just to support a company that pushes Ubuntu and offers support for upgrading etc. but they're basically rebranded clevo and other laptops from what I've seen and heard, there's another one for the EU but I forget the name Z something
<hdon> hi all :) ubu 14.04 here. gimp doesn't have gimp hot keys, it has photoshop or somethign hotkeys (control+e = export now, NOT what it used to do!) why is this and how do i fix it? thank you.
<Umeaboy> Asus EEE PC 701 630 MHz 512 MB 4GB 7" costs 2890 SEK. ;)
<Umeaboy> hdon: Why not upgrade to 15.04?
<hdon> Umeaboy: cause i don't have time to install drivers every day
<wafflejock> hdon, ctrl+shift+e to export I'm pretty sure, didn't notice the keybinding change but I'm a light gimp user
<codepython7771> my ubuntu 14.04.2 booted on mac does not see any wireless networks. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Umeaboy> OK. Ask the devs of gimp then. ;)
<hdon> wafflej0ck_: control+e used to size the window to the size of your image (as best it could, accounting for zoom)
<hdon> i guess i will have to
 * hdon connects to gimpnet
<Umeaboy> codepython7771: Did you choose to install thirdparty stuff and updates during the installation as well?
<hdon> i'm just saying... ubuntu and gnome keep copying apple
<hdon> there used to be a macports package for gimp that used macosx's native windowing, and came with photoshop-like hotkeys by default
<hdon> so, someone has gone too far this tim
<hdon> time*
<Dusti[n]> hello everyone! need to ask if there is a way to update my bios in ubunutu?
<est31> Dusti[n], yes
<est31> check out flashrom http://flashrom.org/Flashrom
<est31> you only need the actual bios rom file
<Dusti[n]> Do you mind explaining how? is it complicated?
<est31> perhaps there is a higher level way
<est31> what is your motherboard
<Dusti[n]> oh ok
<Dusti[n]> um all I know this far is its a HP amd64 x4
<est31> can you run this in a console and paste the output at pastebin.ubuntu.com
<est31> sudo dmidecode -t 2
<est31> and paste the link here :)
<Dusti[n]> um yes one sec
<Dusti[n]> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11140326/
<est31> Dusti[n], where is the download page for your laptop's BIOS?
<Dusti[n]> its a desktop
<est31> or desktop
<Dusti[n]> thats kinda what im trying to figure out its an hp but they say goto kernel.org
<est31> try the command "sudo dmidecode | grep -A3 '^System Information'"
<Dusti[n]> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11140462/
<est31> nice
<Dusti[n]> http://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-pavilion-a6700-desktop-pc-series/3823602/model/3875155#Z7_3054ICK0K8UDA0AQC11TA930O2
<Dusti[n]> this is my tower here
<Dusti[n]> if that helps any
<est31> why do you want to update bios btw
<Dusti[n]> its just old and i figure i could get more performance out of it... ive upgraded the ram to the max and video card and stuff and ive seen bios's with alot more options and info about diff things
<Geometrian> I upgraded to 15.04 with kernel 3.19.0-17, ran update-grub and rebooted, and yet it still boots to 3.16.0-31. Help?
<pEYEd> my wireless apater is missing. lspci -k and lsmod show the kernel driver loaded, but ifconfig -a does not show the device   https://bpaste.net/show/eb1027aab44e  ??
<Dusti[n]> well i guess ill try again another day thanks for your help est31
<warhawk88> Trying to get nginx to run at startup. I issued the following command "sudo update-rc.d nginx enable" but it does not run at boot. Any ideas?
<Geometrian> Interestingly, the 3.19.0-17 kernel appears in /boot/grub/menu.lst, yet does not show up in the boot menu.
<diuneigh> can someone help me clear up inodes?  I'm at 100%.
<codepython7771> Anyone running ubuntu on macbookpro10,1 here?
<Kion> How can I make Ubuntu prefer one wireless network over another of itks known networks
<lei_> quit
<lotuspsychje> Kion: you can edit the connections manually: disable 'connect network automatic' on ssid's you dont wanna use
<est31> Kion, networkmanager itself supports it.
<Kion> lotuspsychje: so no way to have two available networks with the connect automatic but prefering one over the other
<est31> do you use ubuntu or anything else?
<est31> like kubuntu
<Kion> est31: Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Kion: i think if 2 ssid's are close its gonna try to connect them randomly the most nearby
<riex> Hi. I run an web server, but on our website the characters Å,Æ,Ø is showed as questioned. How can i fix that issue??
<lotuspsychje> Kion: so you have to disable network2, you dont using
<est31> Kion, can you run "NetworkManager --version" in console?
<est31> err run "sudo NetworkManager --version"
<est31> funny they require root :)
<lotuspsychje> riex: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know or ##httpd
<codepython7771> Whats the best kernel i can move to for 14.04 without getting in trouble? :)
<codepython7771> most up2date i meant
<walsal> I have installed nvidia-current and nvidia-settings on xubuntu 14.02. However, when I go to "Additional Drivers" it tells me "No additional drivers available". What am I doing wrong?
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | codepython7771
<ubottu> codepython7771: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<lotuspsychje> walsal: if no others showing, you using probably the best
<lotuspsychje> walsal: check with sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> walsal: whats behind driver=
<gzcwnk> if you are uptdate onpatching you are good to go
<lotuspsychje> codepython7771: the best kernel, is the one working best for your machine
<est31> Kion, as it seems, networkmanager 1.0 has this feature, but ubuntu 15.04 only has 0.9.10.0 .
<walsal> lotuspsychje: This is the output of that command https://paste.ee/r/KUR8k
<walsal> from what I can tell it doesn't specify which driver it is using
<est31> This means that that feature isn't available yet Kion until ubuntu 15.10
<est31> and even then it might require a custom tool
<Geometrian> riex: That's a web design issue. Look into character encodings. Use UTF-8.
<walsal> lotuspsychje: Also in Xorg's log I can see a line saying "(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your system kernerl's log" and dmesg tells me "nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel"
<KD7JWC> i understand this may be th wrong channel but its ubuntu related, i have the 15.04 arm for pi2 installed and i rebooted the system after building some apps and when i log in and try anything with sudo it says i am not a member of that group, before reboot i was, i tried su so i could add user and su will not work with the only password used for the system, could i get a little help with that please
<lotuspsychje> walsal: grafix chipset and ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> !su | KD7JWC
<ubottu> KD7JWC: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<KD7JWC> i fully understand what sudo and su are, i need help reinstating those when even su doesnot accept my password now
<walsal> lotuspsychje: I'm using xubuntu 14.04.2 and nvidia card is a "GeForce GTX 750 Ti"
<rofltech> KD7JWC: if you can't get su or sudo to work you can always boot to usb and then mount as a chroot and add yourself to the sudo group
<rofltech> or set a root pw
<Ben64> shouldn't set a root password
<KD7JWC> its a pi2 it wont boot to usb but thank you
<rofltech> KD7JWC: raspberry pi?  take the sdcard out and put it in another comp?
<rofltech> i have an original one and that works...dont know about the new ones
<Ben64> KD7JWC: what is the output of "groups"
<KD7JWC> pi2 syslog
<KD7JWC> thanks for the willingness to help
<Kion> est31: my version is 0.9.10.0
<Ben64> KD7JWC: you're only a member of two groups?
<est31> Kion, then networkmanager doesnt support yet, you'll have to wait for 15.10
<est31> or manually compile
<est31> don't know though whether you are experienced enough for that
<KD7JWC> i was a member of almost all of them including dialout
<KD7JWC> i dont know how this can be re[[aired to be honest and i have 5 hours of build time for this experiment and it just stopped working
<jzp113> hi guys how to run a script when the system started?
<KD7JWC> well sudo and su capabilities
<KD7JWC> if su was working i could then ad the pi2 account, the only account to the needed groups
<Ben64> KD7JWC: use single user mode or text mode or recovery mode, not sure what ubuntu on the pi has
<KD7JWC> do you know how to access that mode?
<Ben64> KD7JWC: not on the raspberry pi, you may want to ask in #raspberrypi or #ubuntu-arm
<dominolx> KD7JWC: sudo raspi-config
<dominolx> one of the options should have it
<Ben64> dominolx: sudo doesn't work
<codepython7771> dragging a window is not working (mtrack + macbook pro + ubuntu) - any ideas how to debug/fix this?
<Ben64> KD7JWC: or just pop the sd card out and do it manually
<KD7JWC> there isnt a raspi-config on ubuntu 15.04
<Ben64> and be more careful with commands that mess with groups
<KD7JWC> i installed x11vnc server set it to auto start and when i rebooted so i could work remotely i was only a member of 2 groups after reboot
<KD7JWC> but anyway, might you have time to walk me through how to fix it please?
<Ben64> KD7JWC: you must have run something like usermod to add yourself to a group but forgot to append
<codepython7771> when i issue sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-mtrack --- on 14.04 -- I get unmet dependencies?http://yarenty.blogspot.com/2014/08/how-to-fix-macbook-pro-touchpad-on.html
<KD7JWC> hmm
<KD7JWC> sudo usermod -
<KD7JWC> grr sec
<KD7JWC> my hands shake sorry
<KD7JWC> i did sudo usermod -G syslog pi2
<KD7JWC> is that wrong?
<Ben64> yes
<KD7JWC> oh please enlightenme please do
<Ben64> usermod -a -G syslog pi2
<codepython7771> does anyone know how to fix this-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/610505/broken-packages-error-while-trying-to-install-xserver-xorg-input-mtrack
<KD7JWC> what does the -a do for it?
<Ben64> append
<KD7JWC> instead of only right?
<Ben64> yep
<KD7JWC> duh
<KD7JWC> my fault then
<Ben64> easier way is "adduser <user> <newgroup>"
<KD7JWC> from this dekstop how do i fix my flash drive os if you will?
<Ben64> i gave you a few options above
<KD7JWC> i will rember the user add
<KD7JWC> hmm looking up sorry they passed me by
<KD7JWC> Ben64: i went up to the top of the channel but did not see your instructions sorry ould you up arrow and repaste please
<Ben64> use single user mode or text mode or recovery mode, you may want to ask in #raspberrypi or #ubuntu-arm, or just pop the sd card out and do it manually
<KD7JWC> ok do what manualy modify the group layout?
<KD7JWC> if so what folder/file do i do that to
<KD7JWC> ive never had to do this so its unclear
<Ben64> you edit /etc/group , put your username on the line that starts with sudo
<KD7JWC> mmm ok thank you
<KD7JWC> will that solve the problem with su and my password for that not working?
<BinaryStatus> Hey guys when I use the "hdparm --user-master u --security-set-pass p /dev/sda" command on my ssd it completes in seconds. Is this normal? Figured it would take longer. I'm selling this laptop and don't want anybody to be able to recover stuff off my ssd. Advice?
<Ben64> KD7JWC: you shouldn't be using su
<KD7JWC> usually i would agree
<codepython7771> My ubuntu box hangs at the point showing "starting configure virtual network devices" - any ideas whats wrong?
<BinaryStatus> Any help on wiping my ssd guys?
<KD7JWC> well valuabel 2 lessons learned thank you Ben64
<Kion> BinaryStatus: use shred command or srm
<BinaryStatus> well its an ssd and I already used "hdparm --user-master u --security-set-pass p /dev/sda"
<BinaryStatus> the question is, is it normal for it to complete so quickly?
<Kion> BinaryStatus: if by wipe you mean secure deleting else just use Gparted and format your partition
<BinaryStatus> I'm talking under 30 seconds quick
<jzp113> hi guys how to write a init.d when the system start
<BinaryStatus> the issue Kion is that ssd's have even wear leveling and a simple format simply won't do for a secure erase
<Kion> jzp113: I don't know on the new version of ubuntu but would love to hear the answer
<BinaryStatus> and shred won't work for a ssd
<BinaryStatus> so I used hdparm to invoke the secure erase command built into the ssd's firmware
<Kion> BinaryStatus: try srm
<BinaryStatus> supposedly this is supposed to be quite good and secure
<BinaryStatus> whats srm?
<Kion> BinaryStatus: Dont trust hardware firmware specially on deleting data
<BinaryStatus> Ok I hear you Kion what is srm?
<Kion> BinaryStatus: another secure remove program, better than shred
<Kion> BinaryStatus: you might need to install srm first, I am not shure if it comes with ubuntu or not, but   sudo apt-get install srm should do
<BinaryStatus> and this works on ssd's? >.>
<Kion> BinaryStatus: That I don't know I would love to have an ssd, but basicly it overwrites your files with random data, then with zeros then deletes them
<BinaryStatus> roger
<BinaryStatus> then it will not work with an ssd
<BinaryStatus> thank you though for trying to help me I appreciate it
<Kion> BinaryStatus: why not?
<BinaryStatus> I could 0 out my ssd all day
<BinaryStatus> but the thing is
<BinaryStatus> the way nand works is it keeps data in layers
<BinaryStatus> and will redirect the stream to flash
<BinaryStatus> thus keeping layers of data safe
<BinaryStatus> it does this so that each nand gets written to evenly
<BinaryStatus> thus a nand doens't go out
<BinaryStatus> its a whack thing ssd's do
<BinaryStatus> what I need to do is set all nand states to 0
<BinaryStatus> and thats what hparm can do
<BinaryStatus> but it moves so quickly
<BinaryStatus> im not sure its doing anything
<BinaryStatus> I'm using some forensic tools right now to see if anything is recoverable and so far so good
<BinaryStatus> but man fuck ssd's for that same reason
<BinaryStatus> or excuse my language
<Kion> BinaryStatus: well sorry, I did not know all that!
<BinaryStatus> screw ssd's
<BinaryStatus> oh no hey its ok
<BinaryStatus> I don't think it's well known
<BinaryStatus> I appreciate the help like I said
<Kion> BinaryStatus: After what you said, it seems to me that the only way I would trust to 100% is "Sudo Hit the SSD with all your might with a freaking hammer and repeat with the resulting pieces"
<BinaryStatus> lol
<CyberNot> if you are trying to securely remove your data; have you considered encrypting then deleting?
<BinaryStatus> yea if I wsa that worried I would dispose of the drive agreed
<BinaryStatus> Cyber yes I have actually
<BinaryStatus> after I run these forensic tests to see if anything can be recovered
<BinaryStatus> I will do just that
<Kion> CyberNot: Great idea
<BinaryStatus> right now I'm using testdisk, foremost, and scalpel to run some tests if it passes all three I will feel more at ease
<BinaryStatus> so far testdisk has passed and I'm running photorec right now
<Kion> CyberNot: the problem is that the cleartext data was already stored on the hdd and the encrypted will be "new" data right?
<BinaryStatus> well the issue is that with an ssd
<BinaryStatus> even if I encrypt it
<BinaryStatus> if the data is still on a lower layer
<BinaryStatus> it will only encrypt an upper layer
<BinaryStatus> data will still be present
<BinaryStatus> so I have to make sure all that shit is gone first
<BinaryStatus> or it will be for naught
<CyberNot> I am probably wrong, but isn't the point of encryption to secure all data on the drive? That would mean that  a "container" would be created around all existing data.
<BinaryStatus> negative
<BinaryStatus> well
<BinaryStatus> youre right in the defintion
<BinaryStatus> but wrong on how ssd's store data
<BinaryStatus> the pain is
<BinaryStatus> that you need to imagine each nand container with levels right? Now when data is written to said container it writes at a certain level. It's firmware makes it so that as it writes data it moves up a level if it comes by the same nand space again
<BinaryStatus> the reason is that each nand block has a limited write amount
<BinaryStatus> so if it handeled data like a mechanical you would write to these sections over and over and this would wear it out
<BinaryStatus> once a nand block is at it's write life thats it its done forver no brining it back
<BinaryStatus> so to stop this
<BinaryStatus> they made it so it writes in levels evenly
<BinaryStatus> so for example on a hdd when you delete data say in windows we know that it doesn't it just marks it to be written over right?
<BinaryStatus> Same thing with nand memory accept it bumbs it up a level and keeps the old version under it
<BinaryStatus> so when you write data in a stream say encrypting or saving a huge file
<CyberNot> Okay, so say you have a 128GB drive and you create a 128Gb container. You will reach everything.  There is no way you wont
<BinaryStatus> it only writes to the surface
<BinaryStatus> yes and there will be a files underneath that
<BinaryStatus> nand flash doesn't work that way
<BinaryStatus> would you like some sources?
<CyberNot> Yeah, this is really interesting to me
<BinaryStatus> I would be happy to provide
<dprc> some firmwares dynamically remap blocks too
<BinaryStatus> one second let me look some stuff up for you
<CyberNot> cool, thanks
<CyberNot> I haven't had a need to wipe an SSD yet; but sure it will come up
<BinaryStatus> first check this out
<BinaryStatus> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCIQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.micron.com%2F~%2Fmedia%2Fdocuments%2Fproducts%2Ftechnical-note%2Fnand-flash%2Ftn2961_wear_leveling_in_nand.pdf&ei=4oBVVe71H4KGyASNmIHYDQ&usg=AFQjCNGM3OOBkO6B7iIpIXeB4OkELHNJrQ&bvm=bv.93564037,d.aWw
<BinaryStatus> whoah one sec
<BinaryStatus> bad url
<BinaryStatus> my bad
<BinaryStatus> one sec
<BinaryStatus> good ole wikipedia (I know..)
<BinaryStatus> http://lifehacker.com/5767469/secure-erase-methods-wont-work-on-your-solid-state-drive
<BinaryStatus> For the same reasons encryption is pointless if the proper steps havent been taken
<BinaryStatus> essentially what the secure erase command does on a ssd is it voltage spikes it and makes it dump all nand blocks and puts them back to 0
<BinaryStatus> so you're not even writing anything to it
<BinaryStatus> a bit hard on the shelf life but it works
<CyberNot> thanks for the link
<BinaryStatus> np
<BinaryStatus> now if I would have encrypted from the start
<BinaryStatus> I would be in a different situation
<BinaryStatus> because it would have no previous data stored
<Lei> -
<BinaryStatus> so just thing of a 128 gig as a flat plain that has say 20 levels on each block and each time it goes up a level it's another 128 gigs if that makes it any clear
<BinaryStatus> I know I'm not explaining this right and I'm sorry for that I just have never had to explain this to anyone
<nasevz> Since upgrade to Vivid, I can only use English text entry. I can change text entry indicator using mouse (shortcut is not working), but even if another entry is displayed, English remains active.
<CyberNot> okay so I have an Intel  730 series SSD in my system. I just had a look at the Intel Solid-State Drive Toolbox it came with. Turns out it provides a "Secure Erase"
<nasevz> Can anybody help me?
<BinaryStatus> indeed
<BinaryStatus> and that is what you want to use
<BinaryStatus> mine did not however
<BinaryStatus> but the command is still present in firmware
<dprc> !ask > nasevz
<ubottu> nasevz, please see my private message
<BinaryStatus> so I had to boot up linux to invoke it
<dprc> oh that _was_ from you >_<
<BinaryStatus> but yea for the most part that secure erase command is legit
<BinaryStatus> the whole reason I was worried was that it went to fast I was like dafuq
<BinaryStatus> but I'm halfway through my forensic test now and so far nothing
<BinaryStatus> I'm fairly sure it worked flawlessly
<BinaryStatus> but who knows some l33t hax0r might be able to get some headers
<BinaryStatus> I doubt it though
<CyberNot> Sounds like you are on the right track; and is definitely a learning experience for me
<BinaryStatus> Hey man I'm glad you heard it from me before something bad happened and you had to wipe data and did it the wrong way :p
<BinaryStatus> You should check out a defcon sometime I watched a talk a few years back about some forensic experts that worked with law enforcement to recover data cases
<CyberNot> But, I have always told my clients - " if you want to securely wipe your drive; a hammer does the trick!"
<BinaryStatus> it blew my mind
<BinaryStatus> ever since I have been paranoid
<BinaryStatus> if these guys can do it joe shmoe can
<BinaryStatus> beleive that
<Spiro> Thank god I finally ditched windows
<BinaryStatus> and yea a hammer works
<BinaryStatus> then flush the platter shards :p
<BinaryStatus> mwahaha
<CyberNot> lol
<BinaryStatus> I'm not too sure how recoverable a nand chip would be if broken
<BinaryStatus> I would assume it would be beyond conventional engineering to bring it back
<BinaryStatus> without a hefty pricetag
<BinaryStatus> if not impossible
<dprc> this is an interesting talk for storage and recovery: "Writing a Thumbdrive from Scratch [29c3]"  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8Im0_KUEf8
<Spiro> gorilla glue
<Spiro> and a lot of nano magic
<BinaryStatus> lol
<dprc> could recover with electron microscopy
<dprc> if that is your threat model have bigger problems to worry about though
<BinaryStatus> that stuff is a myth though. Only 3 letter angencies are gonna go that far and only for good reason
<BinaryStatus> EM I mean
<BinaryStatus> like thats some hardcore stuff
<BinaryStatus> I know it's possible
<BinaryStatus> but no way a regular leo or case would use that
<BinaryStatus> unless it was very high profile
<BinaryStatus> even then they can only get such tiny amounts it would be used not for pictures but to recover code
<BinaryStatus> as far as my knowledge goes on it at least
<BinaryStatus> I mean for me I used this drive to code on
<BinaryStatus> so thats my big thing
<BinaryStatus> I don't want people recovering any source
<BinaryStatus> as long as they cant do that I'm fine
<joey_lad> hello
<BinaryStatus> Hey
<BinaryStatus> How's it going joey?
<BinaryStatus> Hey guys side question, anybody elses allergies been going bonkers lately?
<BinaryStatus> Man I feel like I'm going mad
<joey_lad> its going good binary, you?
<BinaryStatus> It's going alright man thanks for asking
<BinaryStatus> wish I didn't have allergies though :/
<BinaryStatus> I have popped like 3 antihistamines today no relief
<BinaryStatus> Why aren't are scientists making this a priority dang it
<BinaryStatus> our*
<joey_lad> algorithms
<xmeng> -
<joey_lad> nerd
<joey_lad> losers
<BinaryStatus> we just need to formulate a way to block H1-H3 receptors for good and we will be alright :p
<joey_lad> sorry
<joey_lad> i love u
<BinaryStatus> Any of you use reddit?
<BinaryStatus> http://i.imgur.com/6Sn1QIz.gifv dah best
<somsip> !ot | BinaryStatus
<ubottu> BinaryStatus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nasevz> Since upgrade to Vivid, I can only use English text entry. I can change text entry indicator using mouse (shortcut is not working), but even if another entry is displayed, English remains active.
<dodeluser> I have a luks encrypted ubuntu 14.04. luks-device uses the full disk size (except boot partition) and root partition goes over the full size. I now want to install a 2nd ecnrypted system (ubuntu 15.05) without loosing my 14.04... is this possible???
<InFlames> anyone here know how to share my desktop over webcamstudio?
<Afdla> any ideas why my wired network connection disconnects every now and then for ~10 seconds?
<Afdla> never happened on windows
<lym_> 大家好
<lym_> 我是海绵宝宝
<lym_> 草拟吗
<lym_> 管理员
<lym_> 提我啊
<lym_> 傻逼管理员
<bigsky> hi all
<bigsky> why i cannot find ctags in ubuntu
<lym_> what does ctags mean?
<bigsky> lym_: ctag is software
<lym_> ok
<lym_> maybe you can baidu
<bigsky> lym_: baidu ge dan
<lym_> wo qu nima
<lym_> baidu ni tama bu zhidao
<bigsky> lym_: gun duzi
<lym_> ni zhuang shenme shabi
<cq-aux> heya, trying to install reaver and it says it needs pcap but  I've got libpcap, so how do I 'tell' ./configure 'where'  libpcap is please?
<bigsky> lym_: no zuo no die, you zuo, you die
<lym_> bigsky 你是二逼不
<lym_> die你全家
<bigsky> lym_: luanma
<lym_> 你全家火葬场
<lym_> 你是华人？
<lym_> bigsky
<lym_> are you chinese?
<bigsky> i can install ctags now
<lym_> are there any people alive?
<lym_> are you chinese?
<lym_> bigsky?
<lym_> hey
<lym_> bigsky?
<lym_> are you alive?
<Hali_303> hi! I'm using 14.04 and have the problem that the samba version (4.1.6) in this release is very outdated and contain a P5 critical bug. What can I do to use a newer samba version? backport the utopic package? add the utopic repository and pin this package? what's the recommended and most fail-safe way? (so I do not mess up my whole repository and possible other dependencies..) All samba related packages I need to update eg samba, sam
<segaAr> hola gente alguien que hable español?
<Ben64> Hali_303: are you sure the version in ubuntu hasn't been patched for it
<Ben64> !es | segaAr
<ubottu> segaAr: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pagios> hello, i am looking for a window manager that would allow me to run programs at certain coordinates (example xcalc on coord 0,0; gedit on coord 100,100; chrome on coord 500,500) ) the Windows manager should provide that basic interface to the users, disallowing them from opening terminals and such. Just use what is provided on the window manager;; can anyone point me to some WM that can allow me to achive that Thank you+
<lotuspsychje> !windowmanagers | pagios
<ubottu> pagios: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<nathalie__> hi :) noob here needs help with empathy problem, i reinstalled ubuntu last night and i can't seem to edit my contacts in empathy to add them in a group or favorite them like i used to be able to
<pagios> lotuspsychje: how can i enforce the security i want on them?
<lotuspsychje> pagios: not sure whats your endgoal exactly mate
<pagios> lotuspsychje: i want to deploy this in a public area
<pagios> i want users to only use the applications in the WM
<pagios> dont wantthem to right click open terminals, or close applications opened etc
<lotuspsychje> pagios: you want to make a public kiosk?
<pagios> lotuspsychje: yea
<lotuspsychje> pagios: there are some specifi packages for that in ubuntu, to lock users
<pagios> but with my own applications opened
<lotuspsychje> pagios: if your doing it manually, alot chmod will be involved
<Hali_303> Ben64: I'm quite sure, because the PANIC I can see in the logfiles.
<pagios> lotuspsychje: before chmod, i dont want users to be able to close or minimize the opened APPs in the wm
<lotuspsychje> pagios: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/create-ubuntu-kiosk
<androidbruce> anyone else having issues with this mirror?  503  Service Unavailable [IP: 54.87.136.115 80]
<androidbruce> i believe this is an aws ec2 mirror
<pagios> lotuspsychje: thats for webbrowsers only
<lotuspsychje> pagios: you want the users play around on the pc also?
<pagios> lotuspsychje: no i want them to use the opened apps like xcalc gedit etc
<lotuspsychje> pagios: guest-user perhaps, that cant do harm to the system
<pagios> noa
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<xxoxx> is there a program that does reliable file transfer?
<xxoxx> sftp silently corrupts data
<xxoxx> is there a file transfer program that iteratively checks integrity as it goes along ?
<pagios> xxoxx: rsync
<xxoxx> okay that's right
<xxoxx> thanks
<pagios> welcome
<xxoxx> sftp is dangerous
<xxoxx> if file gets corrupted, you would never know unless you check
<knightwise> hey , anyone get the Dell XPS 13 yet ?
<xxoxx> hey is there a problem with network integrity for RTLinux ?
<xxoxx> does RTLinux somehow affect network transfer integrity ?
<xxoxx> I am getting very wierd corruption with sftp
<xxoxx> Never seen it before
<JustMozzy> Good morning. I have a huge problem with my Ubutnu 14.04 LTS. I just enabled on my lenovo t420 the nvidia driver (which is labeled as tested, yeah sure... tested in my ass). now I get a way too low resolution and whenever I log in to my I account I get kicked back out to the login screen. I really need help because this is my work laptop :7
<DeeP> hi
<DeeP> how r u?
<knightwise> hey deep
<knightwise> doin ok , how are you ?
<DeeP> doing great
<DeeP> where from u ?
<DeeP> wht do u do?
<knightwise> Belgium , you ?
<DeeP> india
<DeeP> what do u do?
<knightwise> Podcaster :)
<DeeP> ok
<DeeP> are u married ?
<knightwise> Not relevant, why ?
<DeeP> just want to imagin
<DeeP> about u
<DeeP> me doing msatsrs
<DeeP> manasdawn@yahoo.com
<DeeP> https://www.facebook.com/Pun.University
<DeeP> this is my facebook address , can i see u ?
<JadedFunk> Hi
<JadedFunk> Is there a channel on freenode for data recovery using linux?
<JustMozzy> pffft... fuck nvidia, seriously
<xangua> ! Language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<JustMozzy> cant even boot to recovery mode
<xxoxx> rsycn also fails
<xxoxx> what program ensures transfer integrity ?
<JustMozzy> xangua: I dont care about that. when I am mad then I am mad. dont tell me what I should do!!
<xxoxx> is there any file transfer program that ensures transfer integrity?
<Ben64> xxoxx: yes, rsync as you've been told
<xxoxx> rsync still fails
<xxoxx> md5sum of the transferred files don't match
<Ben64> then you must be doing something wrong
<xxoxx> what I don't understand is how can this be happening so transparently
<Ben64> you're not on ubuntu?
<xxoxx> I am on ubuntu
<Ben64> you said RTLinux twice above
<xxoxx> the sender is a virtual machine running regular ubuntu
<xxoxx> the receiver is a real machine running ubuntu with rt patch
<xxoxx> everything else apparently fine
<xxoxx> very very weird
<Ben64> bust out the hex editor and see what changed
<xxoxx> hm ...
<xxoxx> what's that command dumps hex ?
<xxoxx> bc or o2c or something?
<St1gma> hexdump
<xxoxx> oh okay
<xxoxx> there was a shorter one from unix days
<xxoxx> can't remember
<St1gma> bc(1)                                                                                                                  General Commands Manual                                                                                                                  bc(1)
<St1gma> NAME
<St1gma>        bc - An arbitrary precision calculator language
<xxoxx> yeah that's not it
<St1gma> nothing for o2c
<fettler> Hello.  Please could someone help me with a message I'm getting while trying to install wine?  It mentions 'unmet dependencies'
<Ben64> fettler: pastebin it
<fettler> wine1.6: Depends: wine1.6-amd64 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4) but 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 is to be installed          Depends: wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<St1gma> ^
<fettler> ah helo Ben
<St1gma> -f
<xxoxx> oh wow
<xxoxx> two hex files, each 66 Megs in size
<xxoxx> only difference is a few lines
<xxoxx> actually a handful bytes total
<St1gma> for diffin hex I use hexdiff
<xxoxx> that's enough to cause gzip error
<St1gma> it's pretty cool
<xxoxx> k
<fettler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11143240/
<xxoxx> this is driving my crazy ....
<fettler> Ben: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11143240/
<Ben64> fettler: what version of ubuntu
<fettler> How can I tell, Ben?
<Ben64> you should just know, you installed it
<St1gma> cat /etc/lsb-release
<St1gma> fettler: ^
<fettler> How can I tell which version I"m running?
<Ben64> uh... look up
<St1gma> fettler: cat /etc/lsb-release
<St1gma> that'll tell you the version that you are running
<fettler> Hello St1gma - thanks, let me do that now.
<fettler> St1gma: Version is "Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS"
<St1gma> apt-get install -f
<JustMozzy> Great... now my machine is inaccessible
<St1gma> keke
<fettler> St1gma:  Could not open lock file.  I think it wants me to be root
<xxoxx> hurray hurray !
<xxoxx> hahaha
<xxoxx> rsync rocks
<St1gma> yeah
<St1gma> rsync is awesome
<xxoxx> rsync actually breaks apart big file and checks chunck by chunck
<St1gma> yup
<xxoxx> so if it fails once, just run rsync couple of times
<xxoxx> and it will do it
<fettler> St1gma:  Please could you remind me the command I must use to acta as root?
<St1gma> troll?
<Ben64> fettler: sudo before the comand
<JustMozzy> -.-
<xxoxx> anybody familiar with a program called kermit ?
<fettler> Ben:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 265 not upgraded.
<xxoxx> it's from the early days
<xxoxx> I recall copying stuff over modem with kermit
<xxoxx> those modem lines were really hokey
<Johnny_Linux> Terabytes are termite-like desert insects
<Ben64> fettler: you need to run an update
<St1gma> lol Johnny_Linux
<fettler> Ben:  OK, is that something I do from the Ubuntu page?
<Ben64> fettler: ubuntu page? you open the software updater and ...update
<St1gma> fettler: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fettler> Ben:  OH, OK, thanks
<fettler> St1gma:  thanks
<St1gma> xxoxx: I vaguely remember something about kermit
<St1gma> wasn't it something about modems?
<St1gma> been ages since I heard (read) that word
<St1gma> http://linux.die.net/man/1/kermit
<St1gma> yup
<St1gma> :)
<xxoxx> hehe ...
<xxoxx> ha ha ha
<xxoxx> kermit
<xxoxx> sounds like obiwan the hermit
<lotuspsychje> !ot | xxoxx
<ubottu> xxoxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<javnut1> if I want to access my localhost from another computer, do I have to add an iptables exception?
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | javnut1
<ubottu> javnut1: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<xxoxx> echo 'force be with you' > /dev/lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> xxoxx: this isnt the channel for jokes, plz ubuntu support only
<xxoxx> my original question was specifically about ubuntu
<xxoxx> kermit just reminds me of a funny spelling
<lotuspsychje> xxoxx: you can re-ask questions here once in a while
<xxoxx> who the hell are you ? some kind of police ?
<fettler> St1gma:  It looks like it's working, though it's taking a while.  Thanks for your help
<fettler> Ben64:  Thanks for your help
<micza> ahoj
<lotuspsychje> !pl | micza
<ubottu> micza: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<fettler> quit
<fettler> exit
<fettler> How do I get out of here?
<fettler> Q
<Smither> type /part #ubuntu
<Smither> remember the /
<xxoxx> ha ha ha
<lotuspsychje> !ops | xxoxx
<ubottu> xxoxx: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<popey> xxoxx: play nice please.
<xxoxx> lotuspsychje, shut up
<popey> xxoxx: that's an example of not playing nice.
<xxoxx> how was I not playing nice?
<xxoxx> I was asking questions, and was being actively policed and told what to say in response of every word ?
<xxoxx> are people from Europe have a natural tendency to be NAZI or something ?
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: tnx
<popey> My work here is done :)
<xxoxx> lotuspsychje, suck my dick
<xxoxx> ha ha ha
<jackoff> !lotuspsychje,  you are a small minded dick.  Come to think of it, perhaps so is your dick...
<ubottu> jackoff: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jackoff> oh and please ban this IP too.  ha ha ha
<jackoff> dick
<function9x> what do you guys use for playing mp3s?
<dprc> function9x, mplayer
<dprc> vlc is pretty good, clementine as well
<trol10> hi
<trol10> remember me?
<trol10> problem drivers nvidia
<function9x> dprc: cheers!
<trol10> evrybody here?
<lotuspsychje> !details | trol10
<ubottu> trol10: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<trol10> i install nvidia drivers from official repostiries, and i don't login in system, lightdm request login and password
<lotuspsychje> trol10: ubuntu version?
<trol10> 15.04
<trol10> ubuntu install fresh
<lotuspsychje> trol10: what happens when you try to login?
<trol10> black screen and back to login windows
<noteugene> Hi people, my apt-get fails sporadically with "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!", but after apt-get update it's gone. Does anyone know how to debug it? some kind of a trace why exactly it can't authenticate it?
<lotuspsychje> trol10: graphics card chipset?
<trol10> infinitely
<trol10> geforce 210
<lotuspsychje> !aptlock | noteugene
<ubottu> noteugene: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dprc> trol10, try to run nvidia-xconfig from console
<dprc> is first step
<lotuspsychje> noteugene: did you try sudo apt-get update?
<trol10> I tried not helping
<trol10> I tried nvidia-xconfig not helping
<lotuspsychje> trol10: did you try ubuntu 14.04 LTS on the same grafix card?
<trol10> yes
<trol10> it's ok
<lotuspsychje> trol10: try a nomodeset perhaps, or check your syslog and dmesg for grafix errors
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | trol10
<ubottu> trol10: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<noteugene> lotuspsychje: fuser produces nothing. apt-get update fixes it temporarily. the cache is updated by unattended-upgrades each night, this error appears for different packages
<trol10> ok i try
<lotuspsychje> noteugene: did you by any change add a ppa recently?
<trol10> nomodset
<noteugene> lotuspsychje: is there a way to get exact message why it thinks it can't be authenticated?
<noteugene> lotuspsychje: nope
<lotuspsychje> noteugene: could you pastebin the whole error you getting?
<trol10> And what if it does not help?
<lotuspsychje> trol10: recoverymode
<noteugene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11144078/
<trol10> yesterday i re-install system
<lotuspsychje> trol10: recoverymode/fix broken packages can help sometimes
<lotuspsychje> !info libaio1
<ubottu> libaio1 (source: libaio): Linux kernel AIO access library - shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.110-1 (vivid), package size 6 kB, installed size 52 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<trol10> 14.10 Why it worked without Nomodset but here need this option?
<lotuspsychje> trol10: youl have to investigate the logs mate
<trol10> Where can I get it? Which one?
<lotuspsychje> trol10: syslog and dmesg
<noteugene> lotuspsychje: I've seen the same error with perl dbm packages, and not with mysql but with libxslt. the problem is you can make apt-get be less verbose, but not more, as far as I see
<trol10> ok
<neer> Hey
<VsyachePuz> ow to determine which program is clipboard manager in the system?
<shiznix> hi all, anyone got any clues on howto solve the dreaded sound icon always showing as being muted even when sound is not ?
<shiznix> creating a new user fixes the problem temporarily
<shiznix> so user's profile is being eventually poisoned by the bug
<shiznix> google suggests it's been a problem in various guises for a few years now ?
<shiznix> maybe some foo with /usr/libexec/accounts-daemon, but debug info from /usr/libexec/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service is somewhat lacking unfortunately :(
<shiznix> nevermind, had 'Silent mode' set in the user's unity8 phone shell
<shiznix> sorry for the noise :p
<shiznix> adjustments in the phone shell window changed settings on the desktop
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> hey dudes, I am trying to compile snort on ubuntu and am following some instuructions but i got to this point "./configure *CFLAGS=-fPIC*" and i keep getting "configure: error: invaled variable name: *CFLAGS"
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> I am using 64 bit version.. please help!!!
<jKaideN> Hey guys anyone here that can help me clarify things regarding Ubuntu server / LTS
<bekks> jKaideN: So just ask your questions.
<jpds> jKaideN: Sure, you might want to go to #ubuntu-server too.
<jKaideN> Oh ok, well I'm just really confused as to which one I should use for my dedi server that will be just file server/ apache server etc.
<jpds> jKaideN: 14.04 LTS.
<jKaideN> i see when the cycle is done does it automatically update or do I need to do things manually
<jKaideN> will it reset the configuration files etc?
<jKaideN> Also another thing, does apt-get update/upgrade reset/overwrite config files ?
<jpds> jKaideN: You need to manual start the upgrade.
<jpds> jKaideN: And no, dpkg is built with keeping user changes in mind
<jKaideN> ah what if we use the sudo apt-get instead of dpkg ?
<jpds> jKaideN: dpkg is the low-level tool.
<jpds> jKaideN: It sits under apt-get.
<jKaideN> i see
<jpds> jKaideN: Do you think everyone worldwide would tolerate it if their conf files snapped back to the defaults?
<jKaideN> yeah though my Apache server just broke down after update/upgrade
<jpds> You'd have to do some research into what exactly broke.
<jKaideN> yeah im reading logs but can't find anything specific
<ecenk> hi...
<jKaideN> http://i.imgur.com/zuK87ZO.png
<jKaideN> http://i.imgur.com/zhNvh6r.png
<jKaideN> ^ is that second one normal ?
<bekks> Why wouldnt it?
<jpds> jKaideN: Yep.
<rene_5472398> hi all o/
<rene_5472398> yeeeh \o/
<LeMike> hello. I have a usb-drive which is encrypted and ubuntu asks me for a password when opening it. but it places it to a folder like /media/me/{longUID} . how can I setup luksopen or (x)ubuntu to mount to another folder like "/home/me/backup" ?
<jpds> LeMike: I wouldn't put your backup folder in /home/.
<jKaideN> jpds, but I keep getting these stuff on syslog when i "tail -F" its like flooding ??
<jpds> LeMike: And to do that, you have to mount it manually.
<jpds> jKaideN: Judging by the port numbers, it looks lik DHCP traffic.
<jKaideN> I also see neighbour IP's ??
<LeMike> or to "/media/me/backup" jpds ;) damn it, can't I change some kind of fstab for mounting USB-Drives to another dir? :(
<sai-lay> :3
<sai-lay> hey
<Seveas> LeMike: give the filesystem a label (e.g. e2label for ext2)
<jpds> jKaideN: And?
<jKaideN> jpds, not sure what it is but its just spamming right now??
<jpds> jKaideN: That's your firewall?
<jKaideN> that was syslog
<jpds> jKaideN: What you've screenshoted, is a snap of logs of your firewall.
<BlankJack> first time on linux ircs!
<BlankJack> anybody has any good chanels?
<LeMike> yay! thanks Seveas , now I can link/mount "/dev/disk/by-label/backup" to anywhere :)
<jKaideN> jpds, the second screenshot is "tail -F /var/log/syslog"
<somsip> !alis | BlankJack
<ubottu> BlankJack: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BlankJack> so lost right now :/
<BlankJack> ohh
<jpds> jKaideN: Yes.
<jpds> jKaideN: It's showing you logs from your firewal.
<BlankJack> !alis
<BlankJack> ahh got it
<jKaideN> jpds, ah i see
<somsip> BlankJack: Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<BlankJack> kk thanks
<jKaideN> jpds, if that's my firewall then why is it not stopping at all :D am i getting ddosed or something lol!
<jpds> jKaideN: Well, what I can see on there looks like broadcast traffic.
<adrien_norihiori> salut a tous, j'utilise plasma 5 et je cherche comment ajouter un théme d'écran de démarrage. Il y a pas de bouton ajouter comme aven c'est un peu chiant car zero indication quoi :s
<cristian_c> !fr | adrien_norihiori
<ubottu> adrien_norihiori: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<adrien_norihiori> ho sorry :)
<sai-lay_> hey
<svetlana> hi
<sai-lay_> anyone here !
<svetlana> yes
<sai-lay_> xD
<svetlana> how may I help you?
<gentlyawesome> awesome
<gentlyawesome> ex-chat
<gentlyawesome> EX-Chat
<gentlyawesome> Awesome!
<gentlyawesome> 1
<gentlyawesome> Anyone here?!
<ikonia> yes
<gentlyawesome> Cool. So how does this work? This is my first time in IRC :P
<svetlana> a chat room. a few conversations in parallel. each room has a name and a topic - the topic is shown at the top
<svetlana> you are at irc.ubuntu.com, also known as freenode, dedicated to collaboration and support of copyleft software, including such software shipped with ubuntu
<gentlyawesome> aha...
<sai-lay_> get
<gentlyawesome> so such place exist :) I was dragged here in my curiosity of looking for a free ssh server. I don't even know if it exist.
<svetlana> ok, you should check dmoz.org for that; one second
<ikonia> gentlyawesome: default part of ubuntu
<ikonia> gentlyawesome: the openssh-server package installs an ssh server
<svetlana> oh yes, if you have ubuntu installed then you can already use that computer as an ssh server. but I'm assuming you don't, and you're looking for someone else's ssh server. is that right?
<nicolas__> Hello everyone, i have a strage problem with partitioning on an  unattended netboot install. in my presseed file i use "d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic" to tell the installer that i only want a / partition, on most hosts this works, but now i have machines with 300gb hard drives and 320GB of ram, and on this machines the installer creates a home partition. When i reduce the ram to 16 gb it w
<gentlyawesome> svetlana: I have already have ssh server on my computer. But is there a free server online?
<nicolas__> orks correctly
<gentlyawesome> ikona: yes I have installed it. Your name has a color yellow on it. Hmm...
<svetlana> gentlyawesome: would you like one online? if you want to use them, see http://www.dmoz.org/Computers/Internet/Access_Providers/Unix_Shell_Providers/Free/ but be careful as they are shared. do not put confidential data there.
<svetlana> (that list is not official and is not endorsed by ubuntu or canonical)
<svetlana> gentlyawesome: if you have access to your router, then you can use your existing computer as an ssh server. it would be more secure and more reasonable regarding privacy and the like
<gentlyawesome> svetlana: Thanks for the link. Just curious on how I can use one like temporarily saveing some file etc...
<svetlana> check their disk quota. for small files that's okay.
<svetlana> you could use GNUnet for anonymous secure peer-to-peer file sharing. see https://gnunet.org .
<svetlana> dunno how to use it though. with ssh servers I do.
<gentlyawesome> wow thanks this is a very helpful community :)
<gentlyawesome> so is everyone here a programmer or something?
<MonkeyDust> gentlyawesome  my irc runs on unixssh.com, i's free
<MonkeyDust> it's*
<svetlana> gentlyawesome: no. I don't get a job in IT because doing so requires me to give up copyright on my code. I do program some in my free time though, and enjoy the benefits of releasing my code to the web under a copyleft (www.copyleft.org) licence.
<svetlana> MonkeyDust: I'll add that to that list, one mo
<iptable> svetlana, in what country?
<gentlyawesome> Aha, cool, wait that's funny, first time I heared copyleft
<svetlana> iptable: Australia
<iptable> oh
<bekks> svetlana: As long as you are coding in your free time, you dont have to give up any copyrights of your privately programmed code.
<gentlyawesome> how do you guys do the colored name then my name besides yours?
<svetlana> bekks: that's what I am doing :)
<iptable> Was going to say, in EU regulations state the employer is not allowed to ask you to give up your personal copyrights and code that you made in your own time, as long as the code is not in direct competition to company's products.
<iptable> svetlana, ^
<EriC^> gentlyawesome: you type someone's nick and it highlights it for them on their client
<bekks> svetlana: So you can safely get a job on IT, too :)
<svetlana> gentlyawesome: S, V, TAB should do a nick highlight
<EriC^> gentlyawesome: type the first few letters then press <tab>
<svetlana> bekks: in some areas, but not as a software developer
<gentlyawesome> EriC^ Cool!
<svetlana> :)
<iptable> svetlana, although employers still try to do that in contracts, they have no right to. Check Australia law exactly, maybe it's incorporated as well, in which case you are fine.
<bekks> svetlana: Why not? :)
<gentlyawesome> svetlana: Awesome! My name is colored you yours. Hehe
<svetlana> bekks, iptable: they usually require to give up copyright to them. I tried finding one which allows me to upload the code to the web under gpl, but none wanted.
<svetlana> it's not a legal requirement but that's something they dislike doing :)
<iptable> svetlana, even coded in personal time? hard to believe. it's like having to give away all your spoons cause you work in a spoon factory :D
<svetlana> no, coding in personal time is fine
<bekks> svetlana: they have all rights to require you to give up copyright on the code produced during your working time. But they have no right to do so on your private code.
<svetlana> yes, that's right. is my vocabulary that bad? I don't want to go to the factory because I don't like making non-free code, that's all.
<bekks> svetlana: And every software company not doing so wont survive, actually :)
<svetlana> yes, that's why I don't work for the companies
<gentlyawesome> svetlana: Wait you also build programs on your free time? Awesome! I also do mine :)
<svetlana> yes
<iptable> ok, I just glimpsed through Australia law. messed up. nevermind.
<gentlyawesome> Lol
<bekks> svetlana: so you are looking for a company which lets you have to the copyright for coded you are coding for the company?
<svetlana> bekks: that, or lets me give them the copyright AND includes a clause that all my code is GPLed in the contract
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gentlyawesome> svetlana: well how about companies that don't give you contracts?
<iptable> bekks, apparently in Australia an employer has rights to code done even in your personal time. Just read it.
<svetlana> gentlyawesome: I code for friends sometimes and they pay me even though I upload the thing somewhere. but that's not full-time :)
<bekks> iptable: wow.
<svetlana> iptable: no, where did you take that from? I saw you mention it, but it was not what I said
<jpds> bekks: It depends on your employment contract really.
<gentlyawesome> svetlana: ehem, that's good.
<iptable> svetlana, my global copyright law PDFs
<iptable> anyways, back to ubuntu support
<svetlana> ah so that's actually not a joke, I didn't know that
<csrockstar> Can I maven compile and run java -jar file.java without conflict, to another instance that is already running?
<ubuntu> haha
<ubuntu> ubuntu is mine now
<ubuntu> 0x71 (xc) Our
<ubuntu> what u gonna do
<Guest9125> coded by skraito
<Craigwell> first adventure with clonezilla coming up
<vooze> Is anyone able to change mouse cursor in 15.04 ? It just shows white cursor so matter what I do.
<EriC^> vooze: does the selection change?
<EriC^> if you go back to the options is it still changed?
<Guest9125> KindOne> do you hate gay people?
<Guest9125> <Guest9125> of course asshole
<Guest9125> <Guest9125> gay and lesbian shouldn't have right
<Guest9125> <Guest9125> to liv
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vooze> EriC^: sorry for the delay, but yes, it still says DMZ-black and the cursor is white.
<ismail_> ısmaıl cam
<codepython777> On an intel mac, i by mistake installed grub. Is there a way to go back to the osx bootloader?
<bekks> codepython777: Thats an OSX question :)
<codepython777> can ubuntu read/write/mount HFS partitions?
<NoDRMinBooks> I am running Ubuntu , how do i create a bootable USB? I don't have windows.
<Seveas> NoDRMinBooks: usb-creator
<bekks> read yes, write no, mount yes.
<codepython777> bekks: Isnt grub designed to do recovery?
<bekks> codepython777: No.
<NoDRMinBooks> Seveas where do I find that?
<EriC^> NoDRMinBooks: are you making an ubuntu live usb?
<MrElendig> codepython777: write support to HFS is not something you should use
<codepython777> I had refind installed before grub took over. Is there any way to go back to refind?
<MrElendig> also I strongly suggest not using HFS if you can
<MrElendig> http://blog.barthe.ph/2014/06/10/hfs-plus-bit-rot/
<NoDRMinBooks> I want to be able to boot up on multiple machines, instead of using HDD
<Seveas> NoDRMinBooks: it's actually called usb-creator-gtk and lives in the usb-creator-gtk package
<bekks> MrElendig: OSX uses HFS+, so he has no choice.
<EriC^> NoDRMinBooks: so you want a full installation, but on a usb instead of a hdd?
<NoDRMinBooks> correct eric
<codepython777> mounting says wrong fs type.? "hfsplus" is fstype
<MrElendig> bekks: he can not store all his files on the osX partition
<MrElendig> codepython777: you can't write to hfs with journal enabled
<MrElendig> and disabeling the journal is a really bad idea
<bekks> MrElendig: But he still want to access his OSX partitions.
<EriC^> ok, boot an .iso and then install as usual, but to the usb instead of the hdd
<MrElendig> bekks: note how I mentioned "write support"
<EriC^> NoDRMinBooks: choose to install to Something else in the installer, and choose the usb and partition it, and choose the bootloader to be installed to the usb
<EriC^> NoDRMinBooks: you can boot the .iso either using grub, or make a live usb if you have 2 usbs
<MrElendig> read support is quite buggy too
<bekks> MrElendig: I was refering to your "also I strongly suggest not using HFS if you can".
<MrElendig> fun fact: hfs is so bad that osX actually puts a vfs on top of it
<MrElendig> to hide some of the nasty things
<frank1e> hi can anyone help me out installing truecrypt? I'm already failing at basics like opening the downloaded archive etc etc
<MrElendig> frank1e: truecrypt is dead
<codepython777> MrElendig: I am just trying to read a hfsplus partition - cant even mount it
<MrElendig> frank1e: I suggest using luks or gpg instead
<codepython777> do i need some extra packages to do that?
<frank1e> MrElendig I'm using the last audited version, works
<frank1e> MrElendig I have a tar.gz archive if I recall correctly. No idea how to install it
<frank1e> been a while
<MrElendig> mount -t hfs /what/ever /some/where
<frank1e> oh ok hold on
<Number5> Hello guys, I want to get rid of the TV box of our ISP. Instead, I want to use solely internet to watch tv, like Arab broadcasts or some Soccer channels. If that's possible, I don't need our satellite dish also. Where to look for the right software?
<qdii> hey guys
<qdii> when I do an apt-get update, I get this message: "E: Method gave invalid 103 Redirect message"
<syntiux> exit
<jpds> qdii: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<qdii> 15.04
<frank1e> MrElendig: frank@frank-MacBookPro:~/Downloads$ mount -t hfs /truecrypt-7.1a-linux.x64.tar.gz
<frank1e> mount: only root can do that
<frank1e> frank@frank-MacBookPro:~/Downloads$
<jpds> frank1e: You're trying to mount a tarball?
<MrElendig> frank1e: that was clearly not for you
<frank1e> oh btw I'm sorry, I am running ElementaryOS :F but I heard it's basicly the same as ubuntu technically
<MrElendig> frank1e: for you: man tar
<frank1e> MrElendig Uh now I got a long ass page with commans and descriptions
<frank1e> *commands
<MrElendig> frank1e: it tells you how to use tar to extract that archive
<MrElendig> frank1e: it even comes with examples
<MrElendig> tar -x [-f ARCHIVE] [OPTIONS] [MEMBER...]
<MrElendig> so tar -xf truecrypt-7.1a-linux.x64.tar.gz
<frank1e> was about to try it with just x
<vooze> Is anyone able to change mouse cursor in 15.04 (unity) ? It just shows white cursor so matter what I do.
<joban> Hi everyone
<joban> I'm installing Ubuntu 14.04 on lots of machines from USB
<joban> At what point in the installation process can I remove the USB stick?
<frank1e> MrElendig: http://pastebin.com/UGJMFk11
<MrElendig> I can't open pastebin.com
<MrElendig> use a sane pastebin like bpaste.net or gist.github.com
<MrElendig> joban: when you reboot
<MrElendig> after you are done installing
<bekks> frank1e: That file given does not exist.
<frank1e> MrElendig: https://bpaste.net/show/e00e72bdce02
<condor_> hi
<duckblaster> Can someon help me please, installation of ubuntu studio 15.04 on hyper-v windows 10 hangs
<duckblaster> somehow modprobe btrfs freezes
<joban> MrElendig: Thanks
<MrElendig> frank1e: works better if the file actually exists at that path
<ioria> duckblaster, windows 10,  ver. 10049 ?
<MonkeyDust> !btrfs | duckblaster did you read this
<ubottu> duckblaster did you read this: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<MrElendig> btrfs is not experimental
<MonkeyDust> i have build 10074
<duckblaster> it's the installer script, right after the selection for audio/video/etc packages
<MrElendig> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DplcPrQjvA
<bekks> MrElendig: According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs it is still under development.
<Munt> If I have an rsync backup of my server, can I just rsync it back to my main linux hard disk after a failure and expect it to work perfectly again ?
<ioria> duckblaster, which version of win10 ?
<MrElendig> bekks: guess what: ext4 is still under development too
<MrElendig> bekks: so are xfs and jfs
<duckblaster> ioria: not sure, where do I go to check
<MrElendig> bekks: that page is quite outdated btw, note how the latest version it mentiones is from 2012
<bekks> MrElendig: Feel free to update it then :)
<MrElendig> bekks: last update to the page was in 2013
<ioria> duckblaster, maybe in control panel
<MonkeyDust> duckblaster  normally, you can find the build number on your desktop
<duckblaster> found it, corner of the desktop wallpaper, 10074
<frank1e> MrElendig it does exist :(
<ioria> duckblaster, the point is that hyper seems to have a bug, from 10049 version
<bekks> frank1e: ls -lha shows that exact file?
<ioria> frank1e you changed the file extension ?
<rypervenche> Munt: Yes, depending on what you are rsyncing.
<ioria> frank1e from .tgz to tar.gz ?
<ioria> duckblaster, the point is that hyper seems to have a bug, from 10049 version
<ioria> duckblaster, sorry,   they say to downgrade  and  upgrade again
<duckblaster> that's been fixed
<ioria> duckblaster, "web chat", never tried , sorry
<Munt> rypervenche my rsync command is sudo rsync -azvv -e ssh /* munt@192.168.1.100:ServerBackup
<rypervenche> Munt: Yeah, there are some things you won't want to copy over, such as virtual file systems, /dev, /sys,. Let me show you my exclude file that I use.
<Munt> thanks very much ryperenche !
<rypervenche> Munt: I use rsync -avhPs --delete --delete-excluded --exclude-from='/home/rypervenche/scripts/.backup-exclude' / /mnt/backup1/hostname/$(date +%F)/
<rypervenche> Munt: https://bpaste.net/show/2eb36231362e is my exclude file
<duckblaster> freezes when I hit cintinue on this screen http://imgur.com/SDtOSc9
<Munt> what do the  three astrix’s mean ?
<rypervenche> Munt: My actual backup script is a bit more complex (using hard links and such), but that is the gist of it.
<vindicator> pm-suspend scripts don't seem to get run when using the keyboard "Sleep" key or even the Suspend power menu item. I added logger statements to the script and they only showed when I manually ran pm-suspend.
<rypervenche> Munt: a trailing "dir_name/***" will match both the directory (as if "dir_name/" had been specified) and everything in the directory (as if "dir_name/**" had been specified).  This behavior was added in version 2.6.7.
<rypervenche> Munt: Man page ftw :)
<Munt> thanks :)
 * Munt is a uber linux noob
<rypervenche> Munt: We all were at some point :)
<Seveas> some of us still are
<Munt> Baby Steps and mini victories :D
<duckblaster> system monitor shows this http://imgur.com/IHXZl2H I eft it for over an hour with no change
<Munt> I just managed to get my server to connect to the internet via a VPN so that my home ip isnt broadcast.        is there a more widely accepted method of obscuring a servers ip from the web than that ?
<rypervenche> Munt: For what service(s)?
<Munt> http
<rypervenche> Munt: A simple SSH tunnel will work. Run "ssh -D 9999 user@ip.of.your.server" then in your browser go to Network and use a socks5 proxy at localhost:9999
<rypervenche> Munt: However, if you want all traffic, (not just http), to use your home network's public IP, then a VPN will be your best bet.
<Munt> rypervenche: forgive my ignorance but that means buy a sock5 proxy and route my connection via it ?
<rypervenche> Munt: Nope. socks5 proxy support is built into your browser.
<rypervenche> Munt: The SSH command would create the proxy tunnel that you would then use in your browser.
<Munt> rypervenche: My goal is to set up a webserver whose ip is not traceable to my home (not for anything bad)
<Munt> at the moment my vpn method works … but it feels wrong :p
<NoDRMinBooks> You should use TOR
<rypervenche> Munt: Oh, you're running a server from hom?
<rypervenche> home*
<Munt> yes rypervenche
<NoDRMinBooks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWII85UlzKw
<Munt> NoDRMinBooks: I dont like tor
<Munt> too slow
<Johnny_Linux> i think tor is down anyway
<simpleuser> Someone using Guake here? When I hide it with f12 I havo no focus. Could I have it on the window underneath it?
<NoDRMinBooks> it's working perfectly
<NoDRMinBooks> VPN's are not private by design
<NoDRMinBooks> TOR is
<NoDRMinBooks> It may be slower but it is far safer and anonymous
<MonkeyDust> in Firefox, I set my proxy to unixssh's ip address, using port 9999... how does that change anything?
<Munt> the only thing i want is for joe bloggs not to be able to get my home ip.    if the gov. or isp can trace it back to me that's fine
<Guest17852> ciao
<Guest17852> !list
<ubottu> Guest17852: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vindicator> Anyone familiar with pm-suspend?
<caustics> hello there, happy day! what is your recommended firefox add-on for https?
<MonkeyDust> vindicator  yes
<AndroUser> Test
<NoDRMinBooks> https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere
<vindicator> MonkeyDust, are the /etc/pm/sleep.d scripts supposed to run under all pm conditions, like the keyboard's "Sleep" key being pressed?
<MonkeyDust> vindicator  not sure, never used those scripts
<rypervenche> Munt: You will need some server that is not at your house, whether it's a small VM that you buy or a proxy that you pay for. Or a friend's computer/server that they let you SSH to or VPN to.
<vindicator> MonkeyDust and anyone else interested, I posted my issue in the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2278306
<Munt> rypervenche: So do you think my paid pptp vpn solution is roughly equivalent ?
<starnas> Hi all. Got to use aclocal 1.13 to compile a software. But in /usr/bin/ i get only aclocal 1.11 although my automake is the newest version available. Any ideas? apt-get does not have aclocal to install, only as automake package
<niluje> Should I prefer strongswan to ipsec-tools?
<caustics> hello there, happy day! what is your recommended firefox add-on for https?
<MonkeyDust> caustics  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<caustics> recently I could discuss here a full-length firefox security problem.
<caustics> and I was recommended to use a https addon
<MonkeyDust> caustics  i'm sure you can find a suitable https plugin in the firefox menu
<caustics> MonkeyDust, yes, there are several. that's why I am asking.
<caustics> earlier there used to be https everywhere, now it's gone
<MonkeyDust> caustics  yes, maybe it was no longer maintainded or so
<caustics> thank you MonkeyDust. seems I'll need to scratch a bit
<MonkeyDust> caustics  or choose anothe
<caustics> MonkeyDust, yes. will go for "try and see".
<jack-zhang> why my Ubuntu system own two default routers? One is eth0 the other is ppp0, and the point is it doesn't work!!
<pbx> my status bar has become unresponsive to clicks.  alt-f10 seems to work. how can i kick/fix it?
<MonkeyDust> pbx  status bar of what?
<pbx> MonkeyDust, unity
<pbx> 14.04
<XenophonF> is it possible to tell the ubuntu installer to skip partitioning entirely?
<jack-zhang> Hello guys, Could anybody told me why my Ubuntu system own two IPv6 default routers? One is eth0 the other is ppp0, and the point is it doesn't work!!
<jack-zhang> https://p.6core.net/p/3X19w3NFVwb86K7Y2e4nMOGL message
<ash_> hgi
<ash_> hello?
<jack-zhang> ?
<ash_> just  booted pi for first time amazined
<pbx> ash_, if you have a question, just ask.
<ash_> u guys running on rasberry pi?
<Pumpkin-_> jack-zhang: because something on both eth0 and ppp0 sent a RA and claimed to be an IPv6 router ?
<jack-zhang> And I observe this file root/net/ipv6/route.c find that /*always select the same router if it is (probably) reachable*/
<jack-zhang> So it alwalys choose eth0, which doesn't work
<Pumpkin-_> I'm assuming you are surprised at getting one from eth0 ?
<jack-zhang> Pumpkin, yes
<jack-zhang> Pumpkin-_,yes
<Pumpkin-_> go find whatever it is that is sending it and turn it off, or turn off the net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra sysctl if you can't do that for some reason.
<jack-zhang> Pumpkin-_ ip -6 change default dev ppp0 will make it work
<jack-zhang> Pumpkin-_ bbut i want to know why it never choose ppp0 to send packets
<ravi> hi, got error on connecting DSL. Error: Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/51' failed in libnm-glib.
<Pumpkin-_> ahh, go digging in the code then. Two equal routes, same prefix length, same metric.
<zerowaitstate> jack-zhang: check the metric the two interfaces
<zerowaitstate> jack-zhang: "ip route"
<jack-zhang> https://p.6core.net/p/3X19w3NFVwb86K7Y2e4nMOGL here
<ravi> can any one help me?
<ravi> Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/51' failed in libnm-glib.
<jack-zhang> zerowaitstate ,https://p.6core.net/p/3X19w3NFVwb86K7Y2e4nMOGL
<jack-zhang> zerowaitstate it seems the same
<MonkeyDust> tiet veu a paafke
<MonkeyDust> oeps
<ravi> i got fe80::/64 dev wlan0  proto kernel  metric 256
<eliezer> Hi
<jack-zhang> Pumpkin-_, yes all the same but why it always choose eth0? That really confuse me
<ravi> how to solve "(1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/60' failed in libnm-glib."? I got this error message when connecting DSL.
<jack-zhang> Pumpkin-_ I find that it follow the RFC 2461 6.3.6 https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2461#section-6.3.6 but I never the point. Any advice?
<zerowaitstate> ravi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/469783/ubuntu-14-04-cant-connect-to-new-password-protected-wifi-network
<ravi> thanks zerowaitstate
<ravi> trying to solve
<zerowaitstate> ravi: applies to wlan, but it may relate to your issue
<ravi> ok
<zerowaitstate> ravi: also, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1438003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1438003 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "(1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/0' failed in libnm-glib." [High,Triaged]
<eliezer> Yes
<ravi> zerowaitstate: ok
<Craigwell> hey guys,
<Craigwell> i just finished using clonezilla to copy partition to partition,
<Joshun> Hi
<Craigwell> from an internal hd to a new one that i had connected via usb
<Joshun> are the ubuntu torrent trackers down for anyone else?
<Joshun> they just time out
<Craigwell> everything seems to have gone ok,
<Craigwell> but wondering what next..
<Joshun> don't have the problem for any other torrents, just ubuntu's
<Craigwell> the target drive is larger, and i increased the partition sizes accordingly,
<eliezer> Hi Josh
<Craigwell> but the partition to partition copy seems to have retained the source drive sizes somehow?
<somsip> Craigwell: that's how it works. You need to resize it
<Craigwell> somsip: can I do that with gparted?
<somsip> Craigwell: yep
<zerowaitstate> Craigwell: you have to resize the filesystem as well after you resize the partition
<zerowaitstate> Craigwell: if you're using ext4, I think the command is resize2fs
<Craigwell> looks like my ext4 partition automatically resized
<Craigwell> (filesystem)
<zerowaitstate> kk
<zerowaitstate> some tools will do that for you.
<XenophonF> will the ubuntu installer skip partitioning if /target is already mounted?
<Craigwell> i used clonezilla,
<XenophonF> Craigwell: partclone or whatever should resize ext4 volumes for you
<Craigwell> chose "local partition to partition" copy,
<Craigwell> after I created the partitions I wanted on the new drive
<Craigwell> yeah it seems to be the ntfs partitions that have issues
<XenophonF> Craigwell: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24027/how-can-i-resize-an-ext-root-partition-at-runtime
<Craigwell> trying to resize one now via gparted - > partition -> check
<Craigwell> well the ext4 partition is another story alltogether
<unity_newbie> hi guys, is there anyway i can hide the close/maximize/minimize buttons when i invoque the Dash?
<Craigwell> the original one was 12gb with like, 1gb free (14.04)
<Craigwell> the new one on the target drive was 50gb,
<Craigwell> but somehow gparted is still reporting only 1gb free on the new larger partition ?!
<Craigwell> i'll ignore that for now..
<XenophonF> Craigwell: precisely what options did you use with Clonezilla?
<Craigwell> i kept it simple with gui,
<Craigwell> no filechecking
<Craigwell> just "local partition to partition" copy
<ravi> (1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/6' failed in libnm-glib.
<ravi> not solved
<ravi> Does any one have idea to solve "(1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/6' failed in libnm-glib."?
<unity_newbie> hi guys, is there anyway i can hide the close/maximize/minimize buttons when i invoque the Dash?
<Joshun> found out the problem with torrents - my uni seems to be blocking them. pretty bad considering the university of sheffield uses ubuntu for some of its servers
<Craigwell> yeah i have problems here
<Craigwell> or i can't trust what gparted is reporting
<Craigwell> all of it is incorrecy
<Craigwell> i think i need to startover
<XenophonF> Craigwell: iirc there's an option in Clonezilla where it will copy the file system contents
<Craigwell> yeah I'm starting over.
<Craigwell> Not impressed.
<Craigwell> there hasn't been much in the way of ease trying to sort this out, and it doesn't seem too complicated to me
<Craigwell> old drive: small partitions. New drive: larger partitions. Clone contents, and go. I understand there is possibly some Grub / UUID stuff to sort out when I swap the old drive for the new, but otherwise why is this complicated?
<EagleDelta> Quick question: Can I use SELinux on Ubuntu with minimal issues (like I can in RHEL/CentOS). I work for a Network Security company and our CIO is moving us to Ubuntu Server, but Security requires us to use SELinux, NOT AppArmor
<Craigwell> anyway, I'll try again
<Craigwell> the options I saw in clonezilla were to clone drive to drive locally, remote etc
<Craigwell> or clone partition to partition locally, remote etc. Should I try the drive cloning? Will that deal with multiple partitions ?
<Craigwell> i have a swap, an ext4 and two ntfs partitions to deal with
<Craigwell> going from 120gb to 500gb wd black drive
<Craigwell> Dell D630
<cn28h> so I upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 and now Ubuntu stopped automatically mounting my usb hdd.. it's probably fine, I'm sure I can still mount it myself.  Just wondering if anybody had an idea what would cause that
<XenophonF> Craigwell: there's an option in clonezilla to resize at restore time
<XenophonF> option "-k" i think
<Craigwell> ok. I guess I'm going for it again now
<Craigwell> bbiab
<XenophonF> then you can use ntfsresize or resize2fs to expand the file systems
<XenophonF> or you can use diskpart in windows
<XenophonF> etc.
<XenophonF> good luck
<Craigwell> I was using this guide
<Craigwell> https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/783416-how-to-image-and-clone-hard-drives-with-clonezilla
<Felishia> hey guys :3 would you recommend faking my ip or doing something so that every service runs as if I was in the US?
<a7i3n_> anyone here experience their usb mouse stop working in 15.04? Have to unplug and replug to temporarlilly fix this...
<Felishia> I'm tired of web services that show me all stuff in spanish
<cn28h> (in fact, I manually ran "udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdb" and it worked...)
<cn28h> er, /dev/sdb1 rather
<EriC^^> Felishia: it'll make your internet slower i guess
<EriC^^> Felishia: cause it'll have to go through that server
<Felishia> EriC^^, :c isn't there then a different way?
<Craigwell> hmmm wait a second
<Felishia> for example, when I go to X website all if contents appear in spanish and is usually bad translations or not the same content
<Craigwell> once i clone partitionm is there an image I have to restore on new partition ?
<Felishia> dd?
<EriC^^> Felishia: just switch the language in the website and tell it to save your settings
<Craigwell> that might explain weird info reported by gparted
<EriC^^> Craigwell: if i were you, i'd make the partitions as i wanted in the new hdd, and just rsync the data over
<Felishia> EriC^^, problem is when I'm googling XD and I go to a random site... and it gets in "es" moe
<Felishia> mode
<Craigwell> rsync.. terminal command I can execute from within OS containing source drive mounted?
<Craigwell> or am I usb booting again ?
<Felishia> damn web services should use the language of the OS instead the IP to track what my language is!
<EriC^^> Craigwell: you'd want to boot a live usb, so that the virtual filesystems aren't loaded and you just rsync -av / /path/to/usb
<EriC^^> or rather rsync -av /mnt/your/installatio\n /path/to/usb
<EriC^^> *installation
<Craigwell> interesting
<Craigwell> ok. seems reasonable.
<Craigwell> I'm going for it
<EriC^^> Craigwell: i think if you clone the drive and then resize it would take a long time to resize everything like you wanted
<Craigwell> bbiab
<EriC^^> ok, also there are the bootloaders
<EriC^^> are you using mbr partitions?
<Craigwell> yes, I was understanding I might need to modify grub to change uuid?
<Craigwell> or something like that
<EriC^^> ok, well after you copy the data, chroot into the installation from the live usb
<EriC^^> and do grub-install /dev/sdX (where sdX is the new hdd)
<EriC^^> and change /etc/fstab so that it has the proper uuid's
<EriC^^> also sudo update-grub
<Craigwell> I am not sure about mbr
<EriC^^> it's ok, grub-install will write to the mbr
<EriC^^> if you're using uefi you have to do something else
<Craigwell> yes the grub thing sounds simple, I've done similar recovery / mod before
<Craigwell> wasn't too worried about that
<Craigwell> just the proper cloning is hard to wrap my head around for some reason
<Craigwell> but I will get to a live usb, and go the rsync message
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> go for it
<Craigwell> thank you, i'll be back to report on it
<EriC^^> ok
<Johnny_Linux> YEEE-HAAA!
<Craigwell> no uefi
<EriC^^> Johnny_Linux: haha :D
<Johnny_Linux> mornin
<EriC^^> morning
<Craigwell> wait!
<Craigwell> ahhhh!
<Craigwell> (lol)
<EriC^^> :D
<Craigwell> I think its ok. Just cluing into something
<Craigwell> gparted can't deal with the ntfs partitions
<EriC^^> yes it can
<EriC^^> what do you mean
<Craigwell> to report on them without he following list of software packages is required for ntfs file system support:  ntfsprogs / ntfs-3g.
<Craigwell> i don't have ntfs packages installed
<Craigwell> for gparted that is
<EriC^^> hmm
<Craigwell> i just looked at my source drive for a minute, and clued in
<EriC^^> try creating the partitions from scratch
<Craigwell> my clone might have been a sucess,
<Craigwell> i did originally create them from scratch
<Craigwell> then used clonezilla for partitiion to partition copy
<Craigwell> disks is reporting the correct partition sizes
<Craigwell> i just couldn't mount them / examine in gparted, hence my confusion
<EriC^^> mount them as usual
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt
<Craigwell> yup it works
<tete_> hi, is there some tool to automount an usb drive in e.g. /mnt/usb(1,2,3...) in ubuntu 15.04 with systemd?
<Tomasso> is there some way to install a web proxy, and make it access https sites allowing me to visit them using plain and normal http ?
<yacc> Does Ubuntu 14.04 manage decrypt multiple devices on boot, if they are required for root? (root on LVM with two PV that are encrypted)?
<tete_> Tomasso, i guess squid should be able to do that
<yacc> Tomasso: That does not make sense, because webbrowsers/javascript/... usually need to know if they are http/https.
<EriC^^> tete_: just add it to /etc/fstab
<tete_> EriC^^, i dont have any information about the device
<EriC^^> tete_: you mean you want it to automount any device you put?
<tete_> jop
<tete_> i dont care about the name or mount point, but it should get automounted
<Tomasso> mmm the thing is that I need to do some scripting on a couple of internal sites, and they are https, and I deal with problems all the time from my scripts
<EriC^^> there was a program for that
<EriC^^> hold on
<tete_> ok
<BlankJack> finally
<tete_> EriC^^, is it usbmount?
<EriC^^> tete_: yeah i think so
<tete_> ok will try that, thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<tete_> hah perfect, works instantly :)
<yacc> Tomasso: what are you using for scripting?
<tete_> dev/sdb1 on /media/48EE20DBEE20C2D4
<tete_> is the name always the same for that device?
<Tomasso> yacc, ruby mechanize
<tete_> i mean the mount point
<yacc> Tomasso: and what's the problem?
<Tomasso> SSL connections sometimes fail, and cause trouble.. if the site changes something breaks my scripts
<yacc> Tomasso: if they are internal sites, you might have an issue with certificates, then the easiest way is to configure ruby mechanize not to do any certificate checking.
<yacc> Tomasso: And why would you expect your scripts to be more resistent to changes as http?
<Tomasso> because i have no problems with http
<EriC^^> tete_: i think so
<Tomasso> https makes me waste a lot of time
<EriC^^> tete_: i think you can configure it to use what you want
<EriC^^> tete_: i think that's the uuid
<MonkeyDust> Tomasso  tip: Mozilla plans to make Firefox usbale for https only
<MonkeyDust> usable*
<yacc> Tomasso: well, nginx, Apache can handle your needs in "reverse proxy mode", squid probably too (as in rewriting locations)
<Tomasso> jezz.. i hate passwords forms encriptionnnn
<MonkeyDust> Tomasso  http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/security/mozilla-unencrypted-web-167592
<Tomasso> exageration on security... with the pretext of securtiy they build the access for a porn site more secure and complicated than a bank account ,, come oooon
<Tomasso> nobody is going to hack that |!
<Tomasso> and if they do whats the problem
<BlankJack> Whos hacking porn sites?
<ikonia> BlankJack: no-one said anything about that, please don't be silly
<Tomasso> its a way of saying implementing huge security for things that are not worthy
<BlankJack> I read port...and hacking
<Tomasso> and bother users with that
<ikonia> BlankJack: right, which is not what you said
<BlankJack> *porn...
<almark> everything should be https on the web imo
<ikonia> not quite sure how any of this is anything to do with ubuntu ?
<almark> sortof of topic
<BlankJack> it doesnt...
<ikonia> so perhaps not for this channel then please.
<BlankJack> ok :/
<ikonia> eg: ##security
<kappa1> I've installed ubuntu on an iMac, anyone knows about a program to automatically control the fan speeds?
<somsip> !mac | kappa1
<ubottu> kappa1: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<donofrio> humm, wondering why I thought virtualbox was *not* included in venom issue.....I thought it only effecte quem type of vm's (old dos games and the like) not VB???
<MonkeyDust> donofrio  venom issue?
<teward> donofrio: AIUI, VENOM affects multiple VM frameworks, not just qemu
<jpds> MonkeyDust: VENOM.
<teward> MonkeyDust: the recent VENOM vuln.
<teward> http://venom.crowdstrike.com/
<teward> donofrio: many things were affected, including VBox, AFAIK
<shubhankar> Anyone knows how to enable notifications on some terminal function completion?
<MonkeyDust> shubhankar  use notify-send
<pi-> How do I, from the command line, show the chunk(s) of a config file that contain a particular text string (in my case DocumentRoot)
<MonkeyDust> shubhankar  like so:   notify-send "System Update Successful"
<craig__> hmm. not sure how my doppelganger (Craigwell) remained here
<pbx> pi-, grep DocumentRoot foo.conf
<craig__> the second Craigwelll is my iphone irc client,
<craig__> but anyway..
<pi-> Thanks pbx
<craig__> I put the new drive in, booted live cd and did grub restore
<craig__> works
<craig__> but the ntfs partitions are wonky
<craig__> one was just a common partition to share files between win7 and 14.04 easily,
<craig__> the target drive version of that is filled up somehow'
<craig__> when there should be 250gb free lol
<craig__> the win7 partition wont boot
<craig__> seen by grub and restored, but it's not happy
<craig__> i'll work at it lol
<marus> hello, any fix to this bug? lpq: Error - add '/version=1.1' to server name.
<Craigwell> that's better
<Craigwell> gparted hangs when i try "partition"->"check" for the ntfs partition
<Craigwell> at least the 14.04/ ext4 operation went flawlessly
<Craigwell> i have the new drive in the system now,
<Craigwell> and will just keep the old drive around with enclosure and tinker / redo until I get it right. liveusb is a pain in the ass though
<Craigwell> is there a way around it where the ntfs partitions i'm working with aren't mounted?
<bsuniverse> what's the main difference between samsung s6 duos s9200 and s920FD
<ikonia> ask samsung
<ikonia> not #ubuntu
<bsuniverse> ok
<bsuniverse> just a test
<Craigwell> haha
<Craigwell> testing ikonia's reflexes
<marus> hello, lpq: Error - add '/version=1.1' to server name.
<adnan> i'm using xubuntu and having problem to browse facebook & gmail, and some other sites suddenly
<tim_> just showing someone the help that is available on Ubuntu Servers
<ikonia> tim_: just ask your question
<tim_> ikonika - thanks. My friend works for lots of small businesses and I was just showing how friendly Ubuntu Server was as well as the support network available
<Craigwell> yes, the freenode room seems to be the most active
<tim_> cya everyone
<Craigwell> i used to use the dalnet and efnet ones,
<Craigwell> but they are pretty quiet these days
<Craigwell> #ubuntu channels on those servers, that is to say
<ikonia> tim_: so whats actually the question ?
<Craigwell> ikonia: i dont think there was one
<tim_> There is no question. I was just explaining how support works on Linux
<Craigwell> tim_: they aren't all so grumpy
<ikonia> no different than windows in the ##windows channel
<ikonia> or debian in the #debian channel
<tim_> I know - was part of the TV project :D
<xangua> You mean how a community, volunteer support works?
<Craigwell> is this more a demonstration of irc perhaps?
<tim_> My friend is impressed with how quick responses came back..... demo for a new user base hopefully
<tim_> many thanks everyone
<xangua> ...
 * Craigwell goes to high five the room. The room leaves him hanging
<Craigwell> 1839 people, and I can't get a high five? :-(
<tim_> Craigwell - High 5 back matey
<Craigwell> haha
<Craigwell> all i can suggest, on a more serious note - the people active in here vary at random, and you may not get instant help
<Craigwell> google is also the best first step
<jpds> Craigwell: ⁵
<Craigwell> or a search engine of your choice
<Craigwell> the knowledge base, forums are extensive in most cases,
<Craigwell> but for tricky or hard to resolve issues, yeah, I always come back to irc, regardless of the subject
<Craigwell> kodi/xbmc, ubuntu, hardware related etc
<tim_> I know :D As I said b4, this was just a quick demo of what support can be like
<Craigwell> we are all a bunch of dorks in one way or another
<somsip> Craigwell: I think he got it. Can you tone done the -vvv a bit now...?
<tim_> for newbies to Linux
<somsip> *down
<Craigwell> somsip ? wha ?
<tim_> :d - cya all
<somsip> Craigwell: not so verbose.
<Craigwell> random chatter discouraged ?
<somsip> Craigwell: yes
<ikonia> ::q!
<Craigwell> well i was idling looking for more help on my cloning / partitioning scenario,
<somsip> Craigwell: feel free to idle in #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks
<Craigwell> figured i'd be (obliquely, verbosely) helpful
<somsip> Craigwell: or ask if you have a direct question. But back to support now please.
<YamakasY> I'm looking for a way with a bashscript to remove all old kernel images before the running from /boot would that be doable ?
<Craigwell> ok
<somsip> YamakasY: script is linked here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<Craigwell> used clonezilla
<Craigwell> old drive 120gb, new 500gb
<somsip> !enter | Craigwell
<Craigwell> made 4 partitions on the new drive first: a swap, ext4, and two ntfs. One contained win 7
<somsip> Craigwell: try to be concise. otherwise people wont follow and you wont get a clear answer
<YamakasY> somsip: you cannot run that when /boot is full and apt was not able to finish the installation of the newest kernel
<Craigwell> i connected new drive to system via usb enclosure, booted tuxboot/clonezilla liveusb,
<Craigwell> and did local partition to partition copy. The target drive partitions were all larger
<Craigwell> orked perfect for ext4, 14.04 moved onto new partition with extra space, and all is well after grub-update
<Craigwell> *worked
<somsip> YamakasY: more info is always helpful. Manual script is here but *be careful* http://askubuntu.com/questions/401581/bash-one-liner-to-delete-only-old-kernels
<Craigwell> there are issues with the ntfs partitions however,
<Craigwell> can i deal with repairing or redoing the ntfs partitions without liveusb where they aren't mounted? using gparted, gnome disk utility, etc?
<YamakasY> somsip: can also not be runned when apt didn't finish :)
<YamakasY> somsip: I need to create room in /boot by removing the images
<somsip> YamakasY: /boot is on a separate partition?
<YamakasY> somsip: yes
<YamakasY> somsip: always :)
<somsip> YamakasY: best to always manage it before a crisis then...
<YamakasY> somsip: no this is no crisis, I'm testing it out as it always can happen
<Craigwell> Do i need to boot from liveusb to grow an ntfs filesystem to fit a new larger partition, if it's not mounted ??
<ikonia> YamakasY: just remove the old kernel packages from the package manager then
<ikonia> Craigwell: if it's not mounted, no
<Craigwell> options beyond gparted or gnome disk utility in that case? ntfs seems to be giving gparted issues. I can mount the partitions via nautilus however, so the filesystems are intact
<YamakasY> ikonia: that cannot be done, it's cli only and apt didn't finish so the package manager fails
<ikonia> yes it can be done
<ikonia> remove the packages you don't need via the command line
<YamakasY> I know I can remove the images manuallu from /boot and it works but I need to get a command for that
<YamakasY> ikonia: I need to
<ikonia> no, you dno't remove the images
<ikonia> you remove the packages
<ikonia> the packages will remove the images for you
<YamakasY> ikonia: but that cannot be done if a install -f is needed first
<YamakasY> so
<ikonia> yes it can
<YamakasY> ikonia: how ?
<ikonia> clean up the failing installs
<YamakasY> ikonia: cleanup ?
<ikonia> yes
<YamakasY> example ?
<Craigwell> Do I need to change the uuid in order for gparted to handle the ntfs filesystems?
<ikonia> depends on why it's failing
<ikonia> Craigwell: change it where ?
<YamakasY> ikonia: it was not able to finish the last kernel install because /boot is full
<YamakasY> so
<Craigwell> in the gparted options for partitions containing ntfs filesystems, it gives me the option for "new uuid"
<YamakasY> my best approach is to remove the unsed images by script
<ikonia> YamakasY: so stop that change - clear up then clean up the packages
<ikonia> Craigwell: you don't touch the UUID
<Craigwell> ok. i was confusing that to changes in /etc/fstab perhaps
<ikonia> Craigwell: after the resize you may need to
<Craigwell> i saw mention of uuid in the cloning process, wondered about it
<ikonia> you're not cloning
<ikonia> you're resizing
<Craigwell> i already cloned, now need to resize yes
<Craigwell> gparted will not let me do it,
<Craigwell> even with filesystems not mounted
<Craigwell> it hangs
<Craigwell> gparted itself will also not mount the file systems, but will recognize them once i mount via terminal or nautilus, file systems themselves are fine
<Craigwell> i just need a way to resize
<YamakasY> ikonia: so how would you clean that up than ?
<ikonia> YamakasY: cancel the failed install
<YamakasY> ikonia: how ?
<Craigwell> do i need gparted on liveusb, or if it doesnt work here with the fs unmounted, do i have other issues?
 * YamakasY is confused
<ikonia> YamakasY: read the apt-get / dpkg docs - I'm trying to work here
<ikonia> Craigwell: as you've been told "no"
<YamakasY> ikonia: aren't we all ? you are wasting your time by suggesting instead of telling what is needed
<ikonia> YamakasY: I've told you what's needed
<ikonia> looking up the exact syntax shouldn't be too hard
<Craigwell> ikonia: is there another option for this rather than gparted? is the gnome disk utility advisable to try this?
<ikonia> I don't advise it
<YamakasY> ikonia: yes but I was asking for a way of removing the images with a reason
<YamakasY> this might not work as I need
<ikonia> it will work as y ou need
<ikonia> you're asking how to do it wrong
<ikonia> I'm telling you how to do it right
<bon0> how do i recover a root password on trusty server without grub?
<ikonia> you can't recover it
<ikonia> you need to reset it
<bekks> !root | bon0
<ubottu> bon0: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bon0> i mean to get root access
<YamakasY> ikonia: yes but everything has a reason, so that's why I do it like that
<ikonia> YamakasY: yes and it's wrong
<ikonia> YamakasY: what reason do you have to not use the correct process ?
<auronandace> YamakasY: manually removing kernel images will mess up the package management hence you are getting the error of install -f
<Craigwell> I see a program called ntfsresize
<YamakasY> auronandace: no it won't I already tested that out, works well
<ikonia> it will
<ikonia> because parts of the packages are missing
<Craigwell> it doesnt mention win7,
<ikonia> YamakasY: why are you not doing the correct process ?
<YamakasY> ikonia: if you are stuck and you automate stuff, you might want to force it
<Craigwell> but says it will work with ntfs, 32 or 64 bit,
<ikonia> YamakasY: that is not forcing it
<ikonia> that is breaking it
<Craigwell> so i'll give that a whirl
<YamakasY> ikonia: no it's not because when you have room you can do what you want and apt managed well
<ikonia> no you can't
<ikonia> you are breaking the package manager
<ikonia> and to be honest - if you're that sure, why are you just not removing the kernel images
<aardmark> Does anyone have suggestions on a easy to use tool for managing apache virtual servers, etc? Terminal based is ideal, but Web-based would be OK too…
<ikonia> why are you asking what to do ?
<ikonia> aardmark: vi
<YamakasY> ikonia: who tested it on 20 machine, you or me ?
<aardmark> hahaha vi?
<ikonia> YamakasY: then why are you asking for hhelp  ?
<ikonia> what's stopping you ?
<Craigwell> how about kdepartition manager?
<Craigwell> worth looking at?
<YamakasY> ikonia: because I need a script for removing the unused kernel before the running one byt a script and than only the images in /boot
<sberla> qualcuno a mai utilizzato il comando lpr per fare una stampa via shell
<YamakasY> I now did it manually
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<aardmark> @YamakasY I meant perhaps something more prompt-based / more wizard style
<ikonia> YamakasY: so write one
<ikonia> just script the manual step
<somsip> aardmark: it really is best to learn how to set up conf files, and a text editor is the way to go. Maybe nano if vi offends
<sberla> someone never used the lpr command to make a print via shell ?
<YamakasY> ikonia: nah I need to see byt script which are in front of it
<ikonia> YamakasY: whats the actual problem you are trying to sovle ?
<somsip> sberla: worst phrased question ever. Can you rephrase?
<ikonia> you're not making sense, you're asking for help but saying "no", you've said you've already done iit on 20 machines - so whats stopping you do it on the rest ?
<ikonia> what do you actually need/want from the channel ?
<aardmark> heheh - no offense taken.. I've been managing apache with vim for a long time, but enabling/disabling / managing 15 different virtual servers gets tiring with vi … just looking for something a little quicker / easier to juggle many virtual servers
<YamakasY> ikonia: rm -rf image-*beforerunningkernel
<somsip> aardmark: seriously, something like ansible may be helpful
<ikonia> YamakasY: ??
<ikonia> YamakasY: whaht do you actually need/want help with ?
<YamakasY> ikonia: creating a script for that, can be a bash line simple
<sberla> I have to print more ' file with the command LPTR but I can not find the correct syntax
<zerowaitstate> aardmark: take a look at chef, puppet, or ansible
<auronandace> YamakasY: why not use -autoremove?
<ikonia> auronandace: because he doesn't want to do it the right way
<aardmark> zerowaitstate: thanks - will explore those!
<sberla> one file I was able to print it but to send more files in the queue can not print
<ikonia> YamakasY: we are not going to help you break your package manager
<YamakasY> auronandace: cannot do when a /boot is filled u'p
<ikonia> if you can't write a basic script to compare the current kernel against older ones, you really should not be doing this
<ikonia> YamakasY: yes you can do it
<ikonia> as I've said 3 times
<YamakasY> ikonia: you can't !
<ikonia> YamakasY: you can
<YamakasY> it will fail as it has no room being on 100%
<YamakasY> it cannot regenerate grub
<ikonia> correct it can't, but it will remove the package
<YamakasY> nope also not
<ikonia> so at the end the final kernel will have room
<YamakasY> because apt fails
<ikonia> so it will regenerate grub
<zerowaitstate> aardmark: note those are not gui-tools. they are for serious scripting of configuration and setup
<YamakasY> ikonia: I'm just testing that now and it won't
<YamakasY> ikonia: and if I want to remove it that way you can help me out, I'm using puppet for all my other stuff so I go around the packagemanager anyway
<somsip> aardmark: and I found ansible to be the simplest by far for automatic management of small-ish numbers of servers via ssh without needing a controlling server
<zerowaitstate> ^
<ikonia> YamakasY: if you can write puppet jobs, but can't write a 2 line shell script to remove your kernel - you should not be trying to remove your kernel with a shell script
<ikonia> you could write a puppet module to do it if you are ok with ruby
<YamakasY> ikonia: just say you don't have a clue how to write that line yourself, you are only arguing and not helping at all
<ikonia> YamakasY: of course I know how to write it
<aardmark> somsip: thanks makes sense
<ikonia> trying to make it sound like I don't though won't help
<somsip> aardmark: np
<aardmark> zerowaitstate: thanks for the note - I'll explore this a bit…
<ikonia> pull the kernel version from uname, diff it against your directory output of boot, rm the others
<aardmark> I'm going to also explore webmin to get setup… any other web based tools?
<YamakasY> ikonia: yes and I'm stuf there as I should not go above what I'm running
<YamakasY> *stuck
<bekks> !webmin | aardmark
<ubottu> aardmark: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ikonia> YamakasY: ok, so do it conditional
<zerowaitstate> aardmark: scripting the setup is tricky at first, but you can built up your scripts over time, and once you have the config done, it's as easy to do it to 20 servers as to 2.
<somsip> aardmark: you may find webmin is widely denounced
<bekks> aardmark: better not touch webmin ;)
<somsip> aardmark: see
<aardmark> hahahah
<aardmark> thanks for the resounding feedback :)
<zerowaitstate> the problem with gui tools is that they are limiting and often don't keep up with changes to the underlying software
<aardmark> any suggestions for a web-based tool? or should I just buck up and manage things manually?
<aardmark> zerowaitstate: I hear ya… :-/
<somsip> aardmark: buck up ;)
<aardmark> somsip: msg rec'vd…
<aardmark> le sigh
<zerowaitstate> aardmark: automation is better in the long run than easy-button guis
<aardmark> :)
<kappa1> hi, my ubuntu just crashed, and I had to do a hard reboot. Is there any log file that I can check?
<somsip> aardmark: whs ^
<zerowaitstate> aardmark: for one thing, the configs you make for the automation are also a form of documentation
<somsip> aardmark: which any other sysadmin/devops can pickup and use
<trinode> Hey, I'm trying to convert an ubuntu gnome install to be able to launch unity too
<somsip> aardmark: actually this is veering off topic. I think you follow my direction so I'll EOT here
<aardmark> somsip: zerowaitstate: those are good points.
<trinode> it's all going well but there's an issue with DBus when changing display settings, it's wanting to do something with gnome's settingsdaemon
<aardmark> thanks for the suggestions everyone!
<trinode> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files
<esprit> hi
<secret> bye
<esprit> What news !!?
<somsip> esprit: it's more of a 'I have a problem' channel. Support, not chat.
<kappa1> hi, my ubuntu just crashed, and I had to do a hard reboot. Is there any log file that I can check?
<zerowaitstate> kappa1: /var/log/syslog
<zerowaitstate> kappa1: however, keep in mind if your machine locked up, it might not have been able to write to the disk. one of the hazards of hard failure...
<trinode> wait.... my issue is systemd related?!
<trinode> FFS
<trinode> that didn't take long
<zerowaitstate> trinode: the name GDBus took on a whole new meaning
<rekt> anyone avaiable for some help?
<ikonia> if you ask a question
<rekt> I get  "undefined symbol: pthread_mutexattr_destroy" when loading a .so file
<rekt> pthread is up to date, so I dunno whatit is
<ikonia> "loading a .so file"
<ikonia> what exactly are you doing
<rekt> gameserver, it's a mod
<ikonia> what is the exact command you are running please
<rekt> The server "runs" the .so file
<rekt> I just run +set fs_game modname
<ikonia> rekt: so you need to look at what that is calling
<fellayaboy> is it possible to SSH -X (X11 forward) an applicatin from ubuntu-server that has no desktop environment?
<Seveas> rekt: your .so is not linked to libpthread
<Seveas> try ldd on the .so
<rekt> ikonia: it loads the library thisway : Sys_LoadGameDll(./ja/jampgamex86_64.so) failed: "./ja/jampgamex86_64.so: undefined symbol: pthread_mutexattr_destroy"
<rekt> lemme try
<fellayaboy> i have a ubuntu desktop client that will connect to a ubuntu server via SSH -X…
<rekt> that's the output http://slexy.org/view/s2nvIXPFvL
<rekt> of ldd
<Seveas> rekt: so rebuild your .so properly, linking it against all the libraries it needs
<Fjorgynn> .so
<ikonia> yeah, it's not linked against that lib
<rekt> Seveas: Well it's using a Scons script,
<rekt> Seveas: I added -lpthread to the arg and still it didn't
<Seveas> poor you
<releaf> #vbox didn't know but anybody else here have trouble with bidirectional copy paste even after installing guest additions?
<releaf> with Ubuntu 14.04 desktop?
<rekt> so how do I link phtread? :/
<Seveas> -lpthread should do the trick in the final gcc/ld call that links the .so. But I know scons only well enough to dislike it, not to actually be helpful :-)
<rekt> Seveas: is there any chance I show you the scons script and locate where the lpthread goes?
<rekt> I already tried -lpthread and nothing
<Seveas> rekt: sure, pastebin it
<rekt> Seveas: http://slexy.org/view/s21NOYGz8k
<Seveas> rekt: line 136. Try env['LDFLAGS'] = ['-lpthread']
<rekt> lemme see
<Seveas> might need to be LINKFLAGS instead of LDFLAGS, but I've never used that. LDFLAGS is a well known thing
<rekt> so I add it after 136 right?
<Seveas> yeah
<vaiobuntuxx> x
<vaiobuntuxx> quote HELP
<tgary> Hi! I just upgraded to 15.04, and the wifi stopped working. Here is the syslog: http://pastebin.ca/3003250 Any idea?
<Seveas> tgary: is the networkmanager applet running?
<Seveas> I've seen this happen when the applet crashes. "Best" solution is a reboot, possibly followed by deleting and re-adding the network in the applet.
<tgary> Seveas: Yes. I clicked enable wifi (2 empty lines in pastebin) then clicked on 'Una' (name of AP). Finally could not get IP.
<tgary> Seveas: I've re-added the connection, rebooted the machine. Others can use the wifi, and I get IP frm the same router using wired conn.
<Fr3llD> hi all
<bladepula> Since Ubuntu 15.04 I have a problem with my desktop. If I have few programs (windows) opened and try to close them, after I close the last program everything freezes... I think maybe it is a problem with unity?
<ioria> tgary, your wifi ip is static or automatic ?
<Craigwelll> When using clonezilla to clone a booting ntfs win 7 partition, I'm wondering about some of the extra parameters I can use
<tgary> ioria: dynamic
<tgary> ioria: (DHCP)
<Craigwelll> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/SzGGLtN3/1431710689.JPG
<Craigwelll> As seen in that image link
<ioria> tgary, try to set it static and enter gateway and dns
<Craigwelll> Should I mess with any of it?
<rekt> Seveas: g++: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus)
<Craigwelll> Sector by sector copy for example? Or the file system geometry for ntfs boot partition?
<Craigwelll> I tried a clone earlier with no changes to parameters, but filesystems were not resized and I could not get gparted or anything else to do it
<tgary> ioria: trying... (will disconnect)
<ioria> tgary, dmesg | tail
<xbuntu> ls usb
<vaiobuntuxx> NICK one two
<Fr3llD> so.. i think i found a bug in ubuntu 15.10.. but where do i report it? there's soo much info. I've checked fora, ubuntu wiki and other stuff and my case isn't mentioned.. where do i proceed from here?
<EriC^^> Fr3llD: you mean 15.04?
<Fr3llD> do i use launchpad?
<Fr3llD> nu, im on 15.10
<Fr3llD> *nu=no
<EriC^^> !+1
<EriC^^> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Fr3llD> ah sry..
<EriC^^> ask in that channel, they probably know
<Fr3llD> you are correct
<Fr3llD> 15.04
<Fr3llD> i was on 14.10
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> there's the program ubuntu-bug, type it in a terminal
<EriC^^> or you could post on launchpad if ubuntu-bug doesn't fit it
<EriC^^> !bug maybe
<EriC^^> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<EriC^^> also check that link
<Fr3llD> wow.. thats a great tool!
<_X_C_V_B_> how I set ubuntu to use socks proxy for my account
<FloKat> salut
<EriC^^> _X_C_V_B_: settings > network
<_X_C_V_B_> EriC^^: tried that
<Fr3llD> sry, newbee here
<sgflt> is there any place where i can some old saucy source packages right now?
<_X_C_V_B_> EriC^^: I'm using xfce4 and used unity-control-center to there
<Lord-Arhemadan> So, anyone have experience with GRUB? :)
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: what's the problem?
<condor_> hi
<Lord-Arhemadan> Let's see if  can remember... haha!
<EriC^^> hi condor_
<Lord-Arhemadan> My brother just got this new computer two weeks ago, and we decided to install Ubuntu on it.
<Lord-Arhemadan> Well, wasn't simple. I had to disable UEFI and SecureBoot just to get past anything, cause... I have no clue what else to do :)
<Kenjiro> hello there.
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: are you only installing ubuntu or leaving windows too
<Lord-Arhemadan> Now it's installed... Except GRUB for some reason doesn't recognize Windows 8, the pre-installed OS.
<EriC^^> Kenjiro: hello
<EriC^^> uh oh
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: you need to install ubuntu in uefi mode
<Lord-Arhemadan> And, knowing this is UEFI and stuff... I have no clue where to start :D
<Lord-Arhemadan> I do... Oh lordy :/
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: first off, did you make the recovery disks?
<Lord-Arhemadan> I guess I can learn something new :)
<Lord-Arhemadan> I haven't... But I know Windows is still around :p
<Kenjiro> guys/girls I am in the middle of a nightmare. I was updating an Ubuntu server (12.04). Then it complained about not finishing the process because of udev... because it depended on procps. But then procps depends on udev and.... what can I do now? :(
<Lord-Arhemadan> Partition shows up, files show.
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: ok, it's good practice to make those disks
<Lord-Arhemadan> Gotcha!
<Kenjiro> (that's they main thing that makes me deslike dependency management)
<Kenjiro> *the
<Lord-Arhemadan> I've never had to do anything with EFI... any guidance would be excellent haha :)
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: basically just boot the usb in uefi mode, but don't select to reinstall ubuntu, cause it will wipe your whole disk
<Lord-Arhemadan> USB... does it have to be USB?
<Lord-Arhemadan> *Still Uses CDs, like a caveman* :)
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: press Something else in the installer that will take you to the partitioner and then select the mountpoint and everything and install
<tgary> ioria: Now with manual config it connects, but can not ping gateway (Destination Host Unreachable).
<twone> #Ubuntu-Mx
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: cd is fine
<EriC^^> doesn't matter
<Lord-Arhemadan> ok :D
<ioria> tgary, iwconfig ?
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: so don't press reinstall in the installer, press on Something else
<Lord-Arhemadan> One second...
<Lord-Arhemadan> I gotta turn UEFI back on in my BIOS haha :)
<Kenjiro> any hints?
<EriC^^> Kenjiro: did the upgrade finish?
<gdoteof> my ubuntu crashed during an update and now gnome won't load
<Kenjiro> EriC^^: no it didn't
<Lord-Arhemadan> Hmm, what about secureboot? Do I need that on?
<EriC^^> gdoteof: what do you mean by doesn't load
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: you can leave it on if you want
<Kenjiro> it complained about udev. Than I tried to upgrade/install only udev and it complained about procps, which complained about udev, ad infinitum
<tgary> ioria: pastebin.ca/3003275
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: you have to turn off fast boot from windows though if you want to mount the windows partition in ubuntu
<Lord-Arhemadan> I see :)
<EriC^^> cause the shutdown in windows is actually a hibernate, so you can only bypass that by restarting or just disable it which is easier
<tgary> ioria: on the other machine the output is similar (which is working, I use it now for irc)
<Lord-Arhemadan> ok :) *rebooting now*
<gdoteof> EriC^^: i mean that it just crashes
<ioria> tgary, it looks good, maybe Power Management:on
<gdoteof> if I ctrl-alt fx
<ioria> tgary, are you sure about the gateway ip ?
<gdoteof> and lgoin and startx it complains about the nvidia driver
<Lord-Arhemadan> Well... I have Legacy options and UEFI options when I hit the F12 boot menu. I guess CD via UEFI?
<gdoteof> addscreen/screeninit failed for driver 0
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: yeah
<Lord-Arhemadan> Figured
<EriC^^> gdoteof: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kenjiro> EriC^^: any clues?
<EriC^^> gdoteof: also sudo apt-get -f install
<Lord-Arhemadan> Now at GRUB: Try, Install, OEM Install, Check Disc
<Night_Elf> So then, users of Ubuntu, where can I deactivate the cursed desire for Ubuntu Server to delete the bash history when the hardware is rebooted? This is so annoying, trying to inject this pseudo-security by erasing something as handy as command history. :/
<EriC^^> Kenjiro: procps doesn't depend on udev
<tgary> ioria: how can I turn off pwr mgmt? Yes, even route -n is similar.
<Lord-Arhemadan> (Goodness, EriC^^... You're getting busy today haha! :D )
<gdoteof> i don't want to upgrade the distro
<gdoteof> i want to stay on 14.04
<gdoteof> i did try -f install
<Kenjiro> EriC^^: tell that to the ubuntu-server I am trying to fix *LOL*
<EriC^^> gdoteof: that doesn't upgrade the distro, it just upgrades the packages and kernel
<gdoteof> both of those just return 0 upgraded 0 newly installed
<EriC^^> Kenjiro: what exactly is it saying?
<gdoteof> it is asking me to reinstall the nvidia driver int he log file
<gdoteof> this is a jetson board which is probably worth mentioning
<ioria> tgary, sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: ok, press install
<EriC^^> and then when you get at the menu choose Something else
<EriC^^> i can't stress enough :P
<EriC^^> i wiped my windows by reinstalling and i didn't have a recovery disk, and my os was one of a kind so it sucked
<OerHeks> Night_Elf, set bash_history to read only :-)
<EriC^^> ended up recovering the recovery partition with testdisk and manually extracting the windows image, learnt some stuff though
<Lord-Arhemadan> Gotcha! :) I have a little experience with the partitioner thankfully. Shouldnt be as hard as I'm thinking.
<Lord-Arhemadan> And Ouch, dude! :(
<Kenjiro> EriC^^: a friend just told me to try "apt-get upgrade procps udev"
<Kenjiro> that solved the problem
<Kenjiro> AMAZING
<tgary> ioria: no, still can not ping.
<EriC^^> Kenjiro: that's great!
<OerHeks> Night_Elf, or "execute the following commands to clear history forever > history -c && history -w"
<OerHeks> Night_Elf, i would leave some important commands in it.
<ioria> tgary, anyway i was looking at you syslog file and i found this: dbus: Failed to construct signal   warn> could not get interface properties
<EriC^^> gdoteof: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<Night_Elf> OerHeks: The freaking whatever has set my user's .bas_history and .mysql_history as owned by 'root', I just found this out. wtf. I want my history to be mine, not root's. It is so annoying to need to add a cronjob to give me back my own permitions.
<EriC^^> Night_Elf: what freaking whatever?
<gdoteof> EriC^^: no output
<gdoteof> startx still fails
<Night_Elf> EriC^^: I don't know what did it, but definitely not me. History was fine, untill I rebooted the machine.
<EriC^^> gdoteof: don't use startx, use sudo service lightdm/gdm restart and login
<EriC^^> gdoteof: type lspci | grep VGA
<gdoteof> EriC^^: it still just fails
<tgary> ioria: it was after I turned on wifi. But the AP shoed up, and the I clicked it to connect. (I don't know if it is a problem or not..)
<gdoteof> full output of lspci is just PCI bridge and ethernet controller
<gdoteof> EriC^^: just two lines out output
<ioria> tgary, if you give sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<gdoteof> s/out /of /
<Lord-Arhemadan> EriC^^: BACK! Had to bestow myself divine food
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: welcome back
<Lord-Arhemadan> Kimchi ftw
<Lord-Arhemadan> Anyhow, let's get through the menus...
<Kenjiro> EriC^^: woooops!
<Kenjiro> EriC^^: the server I issued a "apt-get upgrade procps udev" was not the one with problems
<EriC^^> Kenjiro: oh
<EriC^^> Kenjiro: did you issue it on the one with problems yet?
<Kenjiro> EriC^^: the server with problems is a VM which ins't booting. I then boot it with the install disk, so I am on the system by means of chroot.
<Lord-Arhemadan> Alrighty :) I'm at the partition menu. What do I do?
<Kenjiro> EriC^^: yes, I tried and it complained
<EriC^^> what did it say?
<tgary> ioria: Operation not possible due to RF-kill. So I issued rfkill unblock wlan, but still does not work. The connection seems to be up, "only" ping does not work.
<ioria> tgary, sudo rfkill unblock all
<Kenjiro> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/NggQ4DDM
<tgary> ioria: same
<Kenjiro> I guess it won't be able to connect to Upstart because of he chroot, right?
<ioria> tgary, reboot, maybe :(
<ioria> tgary, ah... iwlist wlan0 scan ?
<EriC^^> Kenjiro: it should work
<EriC^^> Kenjiro: i found this online sudo dpkg-divert --local --rename --add /sbin/initctl
<EriC^^> ln -s /bin/true /sbin/initctl
<EriC^^> maybe it'll work
<Kenjiro> let me see that...
<Lord-Arhemadan> EriC^^ : I know I should probably set my / to my ubuntu partition. But other than that... I'm lost as to EFI. :(
<Lord-Arhemadan> Maybe delete the biosgrub partition since I might not need it?
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: ok, set the efi partition as the /boot/efi partition, it's a fat32 partition at the start of the disk usually or so
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: yeah you don't need it, it's like 1mb though
<EriC^^> if you're sure of stuff go for it
<tgary> ioria: reboot did not work, iwlist lists available APs. The same that I see in nm applet's list.
<Lord-Arhemadan> I can't set the mountpoint.. There's an option for /dev/sda1 (efi) in "Device for Boot loader installation:" Is that... any different?
<ioria> tgary, rfkill list ?
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: i think it's the same, not sure
<tgary> ioria: lol. I can connect to the neighbor's AP. They use no pw, at my house WPA is used.
<ioria> tgary, lol
<Lord-Arhemadan> Well... you only live once! *picks it*
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> is sda1 the fat32 partition?
<Lord-Arhemadan> Hmmm
<ioria> tgary, rfkill list ?
<Lord-Arhemadan> sda1 is type efi while sda2 is type fat32
<EriC^^> ok
<Lord-Arhemadan> Not sure if that changes things :)
<EriC^^> that's probably it
<Lord-Arhemadan> Sweet
<EriC^^> you still have to set the swap
<Lunario> hi guys. i am running ubuntu 14.04 for already one year now. yesterday i changed some themes, installed new ones and some new icon packs etc., and now gnome/unity crashes quite often
<EriC^^> if you want one
<Lord-Arhemadan> 16GB of RAM. I don't think he needs one ;)
<Lunario> it randomly brings me back to the login screen and all applications close
<EriC^^> Lunario: it's probably segfaulting or something
<gdoteof> i'm giving up on fixing this thing
<gdoteof> just reflashing it
<EriC^^> Lunario: type less /var/log/syslog and press G
<EriC^^> gdoteof: a fresh install is probably better if you don't have a problem
<Lunario> EriC^^: ok, what then?
<Kenjiro> EriC^^: looks like that tip really solved it.
<EriC^^> just back up the list of installed packages, and backup your home and fresh install
<EriC^^> Kenjiro: cool
<EriC^^> Lunario: look for any errors or segfaults
<Kenjiro> EriC^^: I am letting it do a "update && upgrade" now
<Flo_K> re
<paleolithic> hello there, I am asked to upgrade to the current version of firefox, to fix some problems. would it create problems with ubuntu, when I have the most recent version?
<EriC^^> Kenjiro: ok
<EriC^^> paleolithic: you mean using a ppa?
<Lunario> May 15 17:30:34 luna-msi kernel: [ 1522.806087] compiz[3222]: segfault at 48 ip 00007f8cf9215840 sp 00007fff0529f028 error 4 in libscale.so[7f8cf9204000+27000]
<Lunario> there are quite a few of these segfaults
<EriC^^> Lunario: ok, compiz is segfaulting
<Samul`> OK I've got a problem
<paleolithic> EriC^^, maybe. I havent checked how I can install the latest firefox yet
<Samul`> ubuntu 15.04 64 bit, vlc is extremely laggy
<paleolithic> I mean, dont know which methods are available
<EriC^^> Lunario: did you do any scaling stuff? it says libscale.so
<tgary> ioria: soft blocked: no, hard blocked: no for everything (including acer-wireless Wireless LAN, phy0: Wireless LAN) (I have 1 wifi card)
<Samul`> and when I jump to another timestamp of the video I'm watching, the audio disappears
<Samul`> to avoid this, I have to pause the video first
<Lunario> uhm i'm not sure EriC, could be
<Samul`> then jump to the sec I want to go to, and then play the video
<Samul`> and, again, it's laggy
<gdoteof> well i do have a problem
<ioria> tgary, iwconfig wlan0 | grep "Power Management" ?
<gdoteof> i just dno' tknow how to solve it
<gdoteof> other than reflashing it
<EriC^^> gdoteof: i mean if you don't have a problem with backing up and fresh installing
<Samul`> this seems not to happen with all videos
<EriC^^> it would be best cause, cause the upgrade was borked
<Samul`> with one in particular, which is HD
<gdoteof> i lose like 7 hours of compilation time only
<gdoteof> which i can just run again tonight i think
<tgary> ioria: on, but now I tried with off, and still not working.
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: ok, if he wants to hibernate he needs swap though
<ioria> tgary, so you can connect to  other's AP but not yours ?
<Samul`> is anyone willing to help me?
<paleolithic> I am getting some errors with firefox and I am advised to install the latest version. would this be problematic? I have 14.04.2.
<EriC^^> paleolithic: no, using ppa's though might cause issues
<tgary> ioria: maybe the wpa can be the cause. Yes,  they use no password, I use WPA Personal. However the password seems to be ok, as I can not get IP, but otherwise seems to be ok.
<paleolithic> EriC^^, how else could I install it?
<EriC^^> paleolithic: just upgrade the package through the repos
<ioria> tgary, did you inset the ,in Network Connection, the ssid and password ?
<ioria> *insert
<EriC^^> paleolithic: which package do you have right now? type apt-cache policy firefox
<paleolithic> EriC^^, it says: Installed: 37.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<paleolithic>   Candidate: 38.0+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<ioria> tgary, you selected wpa, wpa2 personal ?
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo apt-get install firefox
<EriC^^> paleolithic: i think it will offer to upgrade it
<tgary> ioria: When I first selected the AP, it asked for the password. Yes, WPA & WPA2 Personal is selected.
<paleolithic> EriC^^, it began to upgrade straight on, without even asking :)
<EriC^^> :)
<ioria> tgary, try to insert it in Network Connection -> wi-fi security
<tgary> ioria: I don't get. On the wi-fi security tab wpa & wpa2 personal is selected, and under it there is the right password.
<paleolithic> EriC^^, now I have 38.0. hope this fixes errors. thank you very much!
<EriC^^> paleolithic: great, no problem!
<ioria> tgary, you inserted netmask ? 255.255.255.0
<Lord-Arhemadan> Well, install finished :)
<HumanBeing> hey, installing ubuntu server 14.04 LTS.  By default, the boot partition is 254.8 MB in size but I would like to increase this before I write changes to disk.  Is this possible?
<Lord-Arhemadan> O_O
<Lord-Arhemadan> Oh cool
<Lord-Arhemadan> DUDE, THANKS SO MUCH :D
<Lord-Arhemadan> Windows boots with Ubuntu now, Eric^^ :)
<tgary> ioria: You mean the IPv4 settings: now I wrote them manually but still does not work. However the connection is made.
<EriC^^> Lord-Arhemadan: great :)
<ioria> tgary, iwconfig ?
<ioria> tgary, sorry, ifconfig ?
<tgary> ioria: nm writes: "connected to Una", but Destination Host Unreachable during ping
<ioria> tgary, but ifconfig  ? and what is your gateway ip ?
<tgary> ioria: ifconfig and route: pastebin.ca/3003294
<ioria> tgary, you know exactly you gateway ip ?
<MonkeyDust> tgary  run this   sudo resolvconf -u
<aktomariel_2012> Hi
<aktomariel_2012> I am from Kiev, Ukraine
<daftykins> hello
<daftykins> that's nice, do you have a support question?
<Johnny_Linux> el oh el
<ioria> tgary, have you put  192.168.0.1 in gateway ?
<Flo_K> hi, i'd like to install & run an other DE under 15.04, is it possible without conflict between GNOME/Unity (base) and Cinnamon ?
<tgary> ioria: no, it should be 192.168.1.254
<aktomariel_2012> I have virtualboix on Windows 7 and guest Cyborg-Hawk ( it betrter alternave to akli linux) I need have sound iputy to Ubuntu guestr I get windows vwrsion of jack2 driver ho econnetr netjack betwenn on Windows I use virtual adio cable anan Ubuntu guest ? form guert I play soun but no able recor form sound input
<MonkeyDust> Flo_K  yes, install it, logout, switch, login
<tgary> ioria, MonkeyDust: resolvconf -u is empty
<ioria> tgary, try with   192.168.0.1
<ioria> tgary, sorry 192.168.1.0
<tgary> ioria: why? This is not my gw. The other laptop works with gw 192.168.1.254 using the Una AP.
<Flo_K> MonkeyDust, where should i switch between the DE ? at login screen ?
<MonkeyDust> tgary  that's what I thought... run this, change it and then run sudo resolvconf -u -- first this   sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<MonkeyDust> Flo_K  yes
<aktomariel_2012> I run sdrsharp rtl-sdr on wondpws an need send audio to linux programs
<MonkeyDust> aktomariel_2012  that's hard to read, please rephrase
<Flo_K> MonkeyDust, ok thanks
<ioria> tgary, usually the gateway is 192.168.1.1, or 192.168.1.0, or 0.1   , not always
<Flo_K> MonkeyDust, this pkg cinnamon 2.2.16-5ubuntu1 is the correct one for the full DE ?
<tgary> ioria: I don't know why, but this modem works this unconventional way. Other machines work with this config.
<tgary> MonkeyDust, ioria: I wrote the resolv.conf, but it is DNS config. I even can not ping the gateway.
<MonkeyDust> Flo_K  not sure, simply use what's in the repos
<ioria> tgary, your ifconfig is ok
<tgary> MonkeyDus, ioria: while the connection seems to be up..
<MonkeyDust> Flo_K  try   sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<ioria> tgary, ping 192.168.1.0
<Flo_K> MonkeyDust, ok, i was wondering because of its size (10mo)
<Flo_K> (there are dependencies)
<tgary> ioria: Do you want broadcast? (-b) I tried, nothing.
<ioria> tgary, no,    unlikely
<ioria> tgary, sorry, what is 169.254.0.0  ?
<MonkeyDust> 169.254 is an automatic ip address
<ioria> oh
<MonkeyDust> it's set if no other gateway is set
<ioria> thanx
<daftykins> APIPA no less :>
<daftykins> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link-local_address
<ioria> tgary, don't you picked up an already used ip ?
<Craigwell> still having trouble with clonezilla. I'm ready for another approach.
<Craigwell> I have two ntfs partitions I want to copy to a larger drive.
<Craigwell> resizing the file systems upward to take advantage of larger partitions
<Craigwell> clonezilla is quite versatile, I understand - and I did ensure the parameter -r to resize was set when I did a device-device local partition copy - but it's not working
<hokaido> Hi
<robert__> hello
<Craigwell> tried twice. file system is copied intact, but will not resize to new partition size
<robert__> i forgot the admin passwoed for my computer can someone please help me
<hemphill> I am trying to completely remove a a package and reinstall it.  Even with the purge and remove flags apt-get doesn't seem to want to do it. What is the correct way to completely remove a package including all of it's data and directories?
<hokaido> Grub is bug i am fix grub for http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd but ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc mount: mount point /mnt/proc does not exist not worked, where is my mistake
<robert__> i can log in but i cant run sudo or install programs etc
<SchrodingersScat> !password | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<robert__> what does "!password | robert__" mean
<daftykins> robert__: read what ubottu said, it's a bot trigger
<robert__> ooooh
<hokaido> mount: mount point /mnt/proc does not exist why it is problem, it is imposible
<robert__> thats the one i need the root password, i  forgot it and i have work to do but cant now :(
<daftykins> there is no root password
<daftykins> if you set one and bypassed the entire way that ubuntu works, then you are very silly indeed
<ioria> tgary, you have - Encryption key:off  - in iwconfig
<hokaido> How ubuntu live CD no see system HDD disk but terminal view partition sda4
<daftykins> hokaido: you mean the installer can't see the disk?
<hokaido> I am use live cd my grub is not worked i am use http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd but not worked sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts && sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys terminal send text mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<nusz> hi
<robert__> hi
<daftykins> hokaido: what language do you normally speak?
<daftykins> your mount commands must have failed.
<hokaido> Polish
<MonkeyDust> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<hokaido> I know my command
<hokaido> Help for irc pl ha ha it is imposible
<kill> New to ubuntu, trying to update a package.  After running Git Pull - do i just Cmake again or do I need to rm Build first?
<daftykins> that's not a package, kill :)
<nusz> i try to get sound via my hdmi device. but there seems to be no hdmi device (from alsa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11152208/).:-)
<kill> What ever it might be called
<kill> A program, an application
<kill> A software package
<kill> I pulled a repository and built it, now i run    git pull to update it
<daftykins> nusz: what is your HDMI port provided by? intel on-CPU graphics, or a graphics card?
<kill> do i need to rebuild?
<ioria> it's not gentoo
<SchrodingersScat> !build | kill
<ubottu> kill: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<hokaido> == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu-pl
<MonkeyDust> kill  are you a developper?
<solsTiCe> kill: rebuild yes but not necessarly clean it
<daftykins> hokaido: you probably have to be registered
<daftykins> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hokaido> My account is on ubuntu, but ubuntu from pc not worked
<kill> I might have forgot to run Make after Cmake
<kill> Let me see if this updates the version
<daftykins> hokaido: sorry but you don't make any sense.
<hokaido> ok
<nusz> daftykins: yeah, intel, on-CPU
<hamza_> hello, i'm using Ubuntu with multiple screens perfectly, but looks like there's isn't any hardcoded screens sections of the default /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d directory
<daftykins> nusz: and your only display is HDMI attached?
<hamza_> how do i refer to a specific screen from within a script with say, an environment variable?
<daftykins> hamza_: no X auto detects at boot these days
<nusz> nusz: intel haswell mobile; my display connection is great, but there is no sound to my tv.:-)
<hokaido> terminal - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11152505/
<hamza_> daftykins: than how does it plug and play? also auto detection?
<daftykins> hamza_: read your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what it does.
<solsTiCe> hamza_: or xrandr output
<daftykins> hamza_: are you serious? your graphics adapter queries the displays connected and receives the modes they're capable of via EDID information
<hamza_> daftykins: looks like your right, this is what it does at boot from the Xorg.0.log
<hamza_> [    42.178] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
<hamza_> [    42.180] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@60.1 on LVDS1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none
<hamza_> [    42.200] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1920x1080@60.0 on HDMI1 using pipe 1, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none
<hamza_> [    42.208] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285
<daftykins> please don't paste in here
<hamza_> ok
<daftykins> yes the Xorg log tells you how it arrives at the settings it does
<nusz> daftykins: intel haswell mobile; my display connection is great, but there is no sound to my tv.:-)
<daftykins> nusz: yeah i saw your highlight to yourself ;) nothing in audio settings huh? sounds odd.
<daftykins> nusz: which ubuntu version?
<nusz> daftykins: :-), 15.04
<daftykins> hmm, does it work from a Live session?
<hamza_> so there isn't anyway to refer except hardcoding the default Xorg file or adding my own in $HOME to define an environment variable?
<nusz> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11152574/
<daftykins> hamza_: i don't have a clue about going about what you are, but displays usually get referred to by numbers
<tgary_> ioria, MonkeyDust: first I reinstalled networkmanager (that did not help) then set the router to "WPA2 Only" instead of "WPA/WPA2". I think it is some weird Ubuntu bug, which is workarounded now. Thanks for the help!!
<daftykins> mixed mode WPA always fails ^
<ioria_2> tgary great
<hamza_> daftykins: the question is how do i get that number, in the log it refers only screen 0
<hamza_> while i use two screens
<ioria_2> tgary i was telling you this in your iwconfig Encryption key:off
<hamza_> i'm asking because i want to run an opengl application in a seperate X session, but the screen spans multiple screens
<ioria_2> tgary maybe it's a router bug :-P
<hamza_> there are only differences in the log by pipe, the HDMI screen is sent through the integrated card by pipe 1
<daftykins> hamza_: check out the answer here - http://askubuntu.com/questions/68354/is-there-any-way-to-specify-which-workspace-and-or-window-to-launch-a-program-in
<Guest33732> Anyone know how to install a DS3?
<ioria_2> tgary_ maybe it's a router bug :-P
<Guest33732> I'm running PCSX2 and the right stick is always moving to the left, despite being mapped properly
<tgary_> ioria_2: It can be, but the other (Gentoo, Windowses) can handle it, Ubuntu 14.04 could handle it.
<ioria_2> tgary_ oh, that's interesting
<tgary_> ioria_2: Now on my "good" laptop Encription Key is also off which connects to the WPA2 only AP.
<ioria_2> tgary_ other wifi chipset maybe
<bobobob_bob> I am trying to make a computer for traveling the US.  I want to use it to basically keep bad guys out and let me and family do our internet thing without too much hassles.  So it will be used sort of like router.  Possible connections  ISP on it could be wireless, wired, or USB tether from cell.  Question is how can I make it more "automatic" on moving from wireless to wireless automatic as most wireless will be hotels and starbu
<ioria_2> tgary_ how it worked before  ?
<tgary_> ioria_2: it worked with all computers before with the WPA/WPA2 setting.
<ioria_2> tgary_ i see
<bobobob_bob> will Gnome networking do this?  I've used it in single house but could it find new wireless networks and connect or even balance usage between connections?  just curious
<tgary_> ioria_2: Now I think my router somehow "hated" my MAC since the upgrade, and in the process when I rebooted the router maybe it reset itself..
<ioria_2> tgary_ you have broadcom ?
<tgary_> ioria_2: I did not want to disturb others, as for them the internet worked (only this one laptop was excluded).
<tgary_> ioria_2: It is an "ADB" router, the ISP sent it.
<daftykins> bobobob_bob: router? so not just connected and used directly?
<daftykins> bobobob_bob: no it will not load balance connections
<ioria_2> tgary_ no, i mean the wifi card
<bobobob_bob> daftykins: doh
<bobobob_bob> daftykins: no worries.
<NickeLodeoN> w
<NickeLodeoN> wed
<NickeLodeoN> erdre
<NickeLodeoN> qqwerrt
<NickeLodeoN> qwerty
<NickeLodeoN> clear
<TheNumb> NickeLodeoN: please stop.
<NickeLodeoN> sorry
<tgary_> ioria_2: lspci says: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 (rev 24) (It is in an acer travelmate.)
<ioria_2> tgary_ ah, ok ... glad you have solved !   Üdvözlet
<tgary_> ioria_2: Thanks for the help! Szia!
<ioria_2> ^_^
<hamza_> daftykins: that didn't work, as i have singular screen(but two pipes), i'll have to check at what the integrated graphics render pipeline looks like
<hamza_> thanks anyway
<daftykins> hamza_: no idea what you're talking about with pipes
<hamza_> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/D0qt51fv
<daftykins> tb
<hamza_> the xorg parameter works this way, :$(SESSION):$(SCREEN) or something like that
<hamza_> i have only screen 0
<daftykins> oops, i don't think what you are pointing out there disproves what i gave you as a suggestion of how to put things to multiple displays
<daftykins> i think i just don't know the topic well enough perhaps
<hamza_> it's ok, i'll go a lot of hurdles my way, because i'm also going to be launching through optirun, which launches yet another X session to make things more complicated
<hamza_> i jsut jumped here for suggestioms, and i appreciate you helping me
<daftykins> np
<mareco> hi ppl
<mareco> new here!
<mareco> can anyone help me?
<daftykins> not until you ask a question
<mareco> :)
<mactel> hai
<mareco> booting linux from pen drive. system freezes and unfreezes continuously
<rap424> l
<daftykins> mareco: which version? how did you create the drive? was the download corrupted?
<daftykins> !md5 | mareco
<ubottu> mareco: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mareco> used unetbootin
<mareco> 14.02
<rap424> mareco: Is the system booted and functional (when it's not frozen)? Does your system have the minimum requirements (RAM, disk space, etc) for 14.02?
<mareco> so is this from my pen?
<marianne_> hello,  anyone out there have any success with installing ubuntu 14.04 on a late 2012 iMac? just want to know if there are any gremlins I should be aware of
<mareco> i'm re-creating the boot drive
<rap424> mareco: How much RAM does the machine you are using to boot from the drive have?
<maarhart> I get a segfault with libice.so.6. so I guess the issue is libice6. I want to remove it and install again but there are all these issues with dependencies. who could help me?
<mareco> rap424 4GB
<daftykins> mareco: which OS did you make the drive from?
<rap424> mareco: Ok, that's plenty =) so that's not the issue. You may also want to try another USB port to rule out any hardware issues
<daftykins> mareco: it's possible the drive is at fault yeah, so i'm suggesting measures to avoid that
<daftykins> there is no such version as 14.02
<mareco> created ir with mac os
<OerHeks>  14.04.2 maybe
<JDTEam> hello
<daftykins> mareco: ah. i'd say try 'dd' but i don't know how device naming works in OS X so i can't help
<JDTam> Có tên VN nào không :3
<maarhart> help anyone?
<Neo33> hello everybody in the matrix!!!Let's fuck all the bots around us!!!
<JDTeam> What'up maarhart
<genii> Neo33: That's not appropriate language for this channel.
<Neo33> :)
<Neo33> I am looking for Morpheus
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | Neo33
<ubottu> Neo33: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Neo33> i dont give a fuck about u and this channel
<YokoBR> guys, i've inserted /dev/sda5       /mnt/backup     ext4    remount-ro,acl,user_xattr,usrquota,grpquota,acl         0       0  in /etc/fstab, but it didn't worked
<YokoBR> what would be the correct way to do it?
<daftykins> most of those options you've used are wrong
<reisio> YokoBR: to do what
<YokoBR> GREAT
<Ben64> YokoBR: yeah, where did you find those options
<daftykins> YokoBR: delete all of remount-ro,acl,user_xattr,usrquota,grpquota,acl and put "auto,user" instead and replace the second 0 with a 2
<fj_> I am having this error. Is there something that can fix it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1438003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1438003 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "(1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/0' failed in libnm-glib." [High,Triaged]
<fj_> when i try to start a dsl connection this error pops up
<YokoBR> daftykins: but what about acl, usr_xattr?
<YokoBR> i need those parameters when i mannually mount it
<fj_> i suppose i should wait for the fix
<Ben64> YokoBR: how do you "need" them
<daftykins> YokoBR: i 100% doubt it
<YokoBR> Ben64: Because i have shared folders, it's a file server
<daftykins> YokoBR: can you just give what i suggested a go, and start from there?
<daftykins> YokoBR: edit fstab then run "sudo mount -a" to confirm it mounts. ensure the same partition isn't already mounted elsewhere
<YokoBR> Thanks, daftykins and Ben64 , that did the trick :D
<daftykins> excellent
<mgmuscari> hey - i'm trying to set up ubuntu on a laptop i just got - MSI GS60. this machine has two 128GB SSD's in RAID 0 configuration using Intel's hardware RAID
<tortal> in byobu, what is that number before the prompt ? sometimes there, sometimes not.. orangy-red. e.g. " 1 user@comp:~ " ? Another thing. When connecting with ssh - i enter the same tty that byobu is running in. can i change that behavior ?
<mgmuscari> when i try to set up partitions for linux and continue the installation, i get an error window, titled "??? ???", with the message "??? ???"
<mgmuscari> … super not helpful. thoughts?
<daftykins> mgmuscari: first up, it is not hardware RAID - that is fakeRAID
<daftykins> and you won't be able to install to that without having mdadm installed in the live session prior most likely
<daftykins> !fakraid
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mgmuscari> daftykins: so you're saying that intel RST isn't hardware raid?
<mgmuscari> ugh firmware raid
<mgmuscari> wat
<daftykins> mgmuscari: correct
<daftykins> 100% factual
<mgmuscari> well it doesn't look like the partition manager broke my windows installation
<mgmuscari> so that's good
<mgmuscari> so next step is install mdadm before i try to run the ubuntu installer
<mgmuscari> thx
<daftykins> mgmuscari: well, life would be a lot easier if you resized Windows from Windows, too
<daftykins> unless you've already done that
<mgmuscari> daftykins: yes, i already shrunk the volume
<mgmuscari> as usual this thing is gunked up with various restore partitions that i'm just gonna leave in place
<daftykins> you could use the Windows utility to back them up then just nuke them
<mgmuscari> eh, i'll get around to it. i don't have any external drives on hand right now
<daftykins> but you might need that backup in a few minutes ;)
<mgmuscari> not gonna wipe the recovery partitions
<mgmuscari> so here's a question:
<mgmuscari> this is a UEFI system
<mgmuscari> where should i install the bootloader to?
<mgmuscari> i don't want to put it in the MBR of the raid 0 array that has windows on it
<mgmuscari> there's a second 1TB platter drive
<mgmuscari> figured i'd stick it there
<daftykins> you did boot in EFI mode yes?
<mgmuscari> yes, ubuntu was booted in EFI mode
<daftykins> isn't it a win 8 machine?
<mgmuscari> from USB
<mgmuscari> it is
<daftykins> then it doesn't boot from an MBR
<daftykins> the laptops EFI boots from the FAT32 partition
<daftykins> the installer should detect that and mount it as /boot/efi or some such
<mgmuscari> i see the volume but it's not mounted
<daftykins> is this the manual partitioner stage now?
<mgmuscari> yes
<daftykins> ok well then yeah it won't be, you'll have to do it yourself :)
<mgmuscari> so i want to mount the windows efi partition at /boot/efi?
<daftykins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> i think you want to read this
<mgmuscari> i've done this all before with arch linux, i just don't understand how to make the ubuntu install wizard do what i want
<daftykins> what's so hard?
<mgmuscari> i'm done with arch because the community sucks
<daftykins> make your /, swap and mount the partition as i suggested and as my above link points out
<mgmuscari> ah
<daftykins> oh the page claims you don't need to mount it, it thinks the installer will do it auto
<mgmuscari> yeah doesn't seem to be detecting it, tho it shows as an EFI type in the list of devices
<daftykins> what do you define as detection?
<daftykins> it likely won't show you at this stage
<mgmuscari> well if i click "change" on that partition, it shows "use as EFI boot partition"
<daftykins> because the installer has to mount it beneath the target - and you don't have a target yet.
<mgmuscari> doesn't give me the option to give it a mount point
<mgmuscari> i suppose i don't need a separate /boot partition
<daftykins> nope leave it as root
<mgmuscari> i used to do that in case i ever hosed /
<mgmuscari> i prefered the BIOS days. things were easier
<daftykins> none of this is a hassle
<daftykins> only your silly laptop RAIDing SSDs for nothing other than bragging rights is :)
<mgmuscari> hey, it was $700 cheaper than a MBP :p
<daftykins> i sure as hell would not be saying buy a mac
<function9x> talking about bios, I got a laptop with UEFI. If I have windows 7 installed the time in the uefi works well. But If i install linux, the time stops. any ideas?
<Borealix> why does everyone hate apple products?
<mgmuscari> i think what's throwing me off here is that i still have to choose a device for boot loader installation
<daftykins> Borealix: not accurate and not on topic :)
<mgmuscari> which makes me think it wants to install grub into an mbr
<daftykins> mgmuscari: just let it do it, it won't be a problem
<mgmuscari> when i boot from the usb stick it says UEFI: blah blah
<function9x> Borealix: I don't hate apple
<mgmuscari> well, i'll choose a device that isn't the raided ssd's then
<daftykins> what? what other device do you have? :P
<mgmuscari> i got this stupid little popup again that says "??? ???"
<mgmuscari> but i seem to be able to continue the installation...
<mgmuscari> there's a 1TB platter drive in it too
<mgmuscari> oh, no, the dialog is blocking the installer window from being clicked on
<mgmuscari> and now i can't dismiss the dialog
<function9x> mgmuscari: pc/laptop?
<mgmuscari> pc laptop - MSI GS60
<function9x> mgmuscari: have you disabled the secure boot in the bios?
<mgmuscari> yeah
<function9x> hmmm
<Jordan_U> mgmuscari: Did you do an integrity check on your install media?
<grend> daftykins: now I copied files I wanted up to date  one via test disk
<grend> :)
<grend> daftykins: what was that command again to reformat hd?
<grend> :)
<daftykins> grend: i don't remember your situation
<mgmuscari> i'll check the media...
<grend> oki
<grend> there was a disk with 1 bad sector
<mgmuscari> should be ok, created it from a verified image
<daftykins> oh yeah the screwed disk
<grend> it wont boot yet
<grend> the wonderful disk
<grend> :)
<daftykins> grend: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=2M
<grend> cool
<daftykins> where sdX is this disk
<daftykins> i.e. don't literally type that
<grend> I understand
<grend> this disk hmm
<daftykins> ?
<grend> there is LVM
<function9x> mgmuscari: fast boot disabled aswell?
<daftykins> not after the above command there won't be
<grend> great
<grend> so  instead of sdX what do I type? what does this disk means? linux path to it?
<mgmuscari> function9x: yup
<grend> there is /dev/lubuntu-vg/root
<daftykins> grend: run 'sudo parted -l' and confirm which it is
<daftykins> maybe sda, maybe sdb
<function9x> hmm
<xangua> ! Info xfce4
<daftykins> xangua: no leading space :>
<grend> Model: ATA HITACHI HTS72201 (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 100GB
<grend> so sda
<daftykins> if that's the one, sure
<grend> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M then?
<daftykins> wow you really want it step by step eh?
<grend> lol yes
<daftykins> from a live session yes
<grend> ty
<daftykins> and consider applying your own brain :)
<daftykins> i had already handed you the answer :)
<grend> better be sure sure
<grend> :)
<daftykins> ugh
<daftykins> then you can repaste the SMART info afterwards
<mgmuscari> ok, i didn't do anything different
<mgmuscari> but now it seems to be working
<daftykins> what after another boot?
<mgmuscari> yeah
<mgmuscari> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<daftykins> maybe your media is funky as suggested
<demetris> hello
<mgmuscari> maybe it was loose
<demetris> am on vivid and reboot doesnt work
<demetris> even from terminal
<demetris> i have to hold power to shutdown laptop
<mgmuscari> oooh, installer crashed
<mgmuscari> maybe my usb stick is bad
<daftykins> demetris: upgrade or clean install?
<daftykins> mgmuscari: yeah time to remake that drive. what OS + program did you use?
<demetris> clean install
<demetris> 14.04 was ok
<mgmuscari> win8… mounted the image and copied all the files over to a fresh fat32 partition on it
<demetris> i suspect systemd issue
<Lunario> so apparently i have exactly this bug since i changed my themes and appearance of ubuntu yesterday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1448762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1448762 in compiz (Ubuntu) "kernel: compiz[4554]: segfault at 48 error 4 in libscale.so" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<daftykins> mgmuscari: yeah no, MD5 your download and use universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com
<mgmuscari> uh
<Lunario> do you have any suggestion on what to do? as its really annoying... ubuntu crashes every half an hour or so
<mgmuscari> daftykins: it seems to have installed the base system ok
<demetris> check your rams
<Bashing-om> demetris: Maybe: http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/ will point to the booting solutiion ?
<daftykins> mgmuscari: doubt it
<mgmuscari> booted all the way to the desktop
<function9x> mgmuscari: usb is formatted on fat 32?
<daftykins> ah well a dist-upgrade would be handy
<mgmuscari> err, compiz just crashed
<mgmuscari> yeah....
<daftykins> :)
<demetris> Bashing-om, interesting
<demetris> thanks
<demetris> let me test these
<function9x> brb
<Jordan_U> mgmuscari: There is a self test option in the boot menu for Ubuntu's installer. You should use that to be completely sure that the data was written to, and is being read from, your USB drive correctly.
<mgmuscari> Jordan_U: did that, it checked out ok
<mgmuscari> apt works
<Jordan_U> mgmuscari: Try memtest to see if your RAM is OK.
<mgmuscari> wondering if an apt-get dist-upgrade and/or apt-get upgrade will fix me up
<mgmuscari> Jordan_U: guess i could do that. brand new machine.
<daftykins> mgmuscari: use dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<hed> How mount btrfs partition from live cd, i have turn on root
<demetris> back
<demetris> sync && poweroff -f works
<reisio> hed: 'mount'
<demetris> sync && reboot -f dont
<martinking> SIEG HEIL, HEIL HITLER, 8814, KILL ALL THE FUCKING GYPSIES, JEWS and NIGGERS ON THE WORLD
<demetris> now what?
<martinking>  SIEG HEIL, HEIL HITLER, 8814, KILL ALL THE FUCKING GYPSIES, JEWS and NIGGERS ON THE WORLD
<martinking> SIEG HEIL, HEIL HITLER, 8814, KILL ALL THE FUCKING GYPSIES, JEWS and NIGGERS ON THE WORLD
<martinking> SIEG HEIL, HEIL HITLER, 8814, KILL ALL THE FUCKING GYPSIES, JEWS and NIGGERS ON THE WORLD
<hed> Hitler kaput heh troll
<demetris> sync && reboot -f freeze system on rebooting message
<demetris> systemd issue ?
<hed> How mount btrfs partition in liveCD Ubuntu
<hed> mount -t btrfs -o recovery /dev/sda1 /mnt
<xubuntu42w> hi, why does xubuntu not support mtp by default?
<daftykins> no idea.
<lrs> Hey
<lrs> I tried switching from nividia drivers to noveuau
<daftykins> ok
<lrs> Because steam didnt seam to work with my optirun driver
<lrs> And now its broken
<lrs> If I dont go into alternative options and pick a previous kernel or whatever it is
<daftykins> were you using bumblebee or nvidia-prime?
<lrs> It just says
<lrs> "kernel panic" blabla initramfs"
<lrs> daftykins, bumblee i think
<lrs> i write optirun
<lrs> So i think its bumblebee
<daftykins> ok so purge all bumblebee* and nvidia*
<lrs> sudo apt-get purge ?
<daftykins> yes
<ukinami> boa tarde sou novo aqui e no uso de linux será que alguem me poderia ajudar em duas coisas ? uma coisa eu já andei a presquisar no google por repositorios mas al fazer o apt-get update aparece sempre erros e quase não tem nada e quando tento ir ao email e quero imprimir so o conteudo do email não consigo emprime a pagina toda email e tudo
<genii> !pt | ukinami
<ubottu> ukinami: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<lrs> daftykins, It says
<ukinami> thanks
<lrs> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/LWCYZX7A
<xubuntu42w> I have permission problems with mtp support on ubuntu. I need help.
<daftykins> lrs: totally unrelated problem but ok, "ls /boot" and pastebin it please
<lrs> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/g6Y9RWcs
<daftykins> lrs: sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<daftykins> lrs: repeat the same command for 35, 36 and 37
<daftykins> then run sudo apt-get -f install
<lrs> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic:
<taydon> hello
<daftykins> lrs: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image-3.13.0-24" should refer to an 'extra' package?
<daftykins> taydon: welcome back
<taydon> thank you @daftykins
<lrs>  linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<taydon> how have you been
<daftykins> not bad ty but this channel is support only and not chat (:
<taydon> i understand
<daftykins> lrs: hrmm "dpkg -l | grep linux-" should list the 'extra' named one
<daftykins> lrs: ah sudo dpkg -r linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic
<lrs> http://pastebin.com/4viD4HJB
<daftykins> then do 35, 36 and 37 - then do it as my initial command above without extra
<lrs> sudo dpkg -r linux-image-extra-3.13.0-35-generic
<lrs> ?
<daftykins> after doing -24- yes
<lrs> Ok done and now
<lrs> sudo apt-get -f install
<lrs> ?
<daftykins> depends if you got rid of 4 packages with -extra- in
<daftykins> and then 4 without
<daftykins> as i have been saying :)
<lrs> Oh ok without
<lrs> Alright done
<lrs> So now its -f install?
<daftykins> yip
<daftykins> which should reattempt and finish installing the -52
<lrs> Yeah! looks like it did
<lrs> So what do i do now?
<daftykins> just to be sure, re-run sudo apt-get purge bumblbee*
<daftykins> sorry typo
<lrs> I want to get the nvidia drivers back btw. the nouvea seems to just destroy everything
<daftykins> just to be sure, re-run sudo apt-get purge bumblebee*
<daftykins> yeah well to start with just be sure bumblebee is gone :)
<lrs> Yeah it seems to be gone
<lrs> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/hVF7Xb8w I got this when purging bumblee
<lrs> Is it something to worry about?
<daftykins> lrs: nope it's fine, just already done. you've got some junk there to clean up, "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<daftykins> also run sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<daftykins> now reboot and see that it boots into the -52 kernel ok, (uname -r after boot)
<grend> :)
<lrs> Alright brb
<pEYEd> what's the fix for loading the 'Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)'?  no kernel driver in lspci -k
<daftykins> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<lrs> Thanks! Seems to work
<daftykins> lrs: cool, so that should still be on nouveau right?
<lrs> How do I get the drivers to work though?
<lrs> Yeah
<daftykins> so now sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-prime
<daftykins> that should set you up with the newer tech that should handle auto switching better i think
<grend> daftykins: my awesome disk got nearly 30% bad data here and 70% good
<grend> I am yet to format it however checking testdisk recovery stats
<daftykins> how did you come up with these numbers?
<grend> Copying, please wait... 380971 ok, 85856 failed
<rangemonger> are the intel drivers that come with 15.04 the "best" or are there some proprietary ones like with nvidia?
<daftykins> rangemonger: built in is the best you'll get
<daftykins> intel work with Linux to make it built in
<rangemonger> thanks
<rangemonger> i was under that impression, just wasnt certain
<grend> impressions are nuts :D
<lrs> daftykins, ALright. Do I need to install bumblebee too?
<grend> hi mothership_
<rangemonger> so i guess its normal for vmware to blacklist 3d support from an intel 2500 gpu then
<daftykins> lrs: no prime is the replacement
<lrs> Oh
<lrs> Awesome
<lrs> FInally
<lrs> So how do I do if i want to run steam with optimus on?
<daftykins> rangemonger: what? you didn't mention using a VM
<lrs> Do I just.. run it?
<daftykins> lrs: yeah just run it and see what happens
<rangemonger> daftykins: when using 15.04 as a host, vmw wont do 3d
<rangemonger> daftykins: unless you modify every vmx that uses 3d with a no blacklist option
<pEYEd> daftykins: that doc must be 2yrs old +
<daftykins> pEYEd: possibly
<lrs> daftykins, Wow
<lrs> My whole computer instantly started rendering faster after this
<daftykins> well yeah.
<pEYEd> daftykins: according to option #2, as of 2.8~ it works out of the box?  o.0
<daftykins> pEYEd: *shrug*
<daftykins> i gave you the link i didn't write it :)
<pEYEd> daftykins:   :)
<lrs> ANyways, thanks alot for the help!
<lrs> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbovJbKALzA Remember this too :P
<lrs> lol
<rangemonger> its a classic
<Ev0luti0n_> hi guys
<grend> hi
<grend> why dont u greet the girls too?
<grend> :D
<rangemonger> thanks for info, see yaz
<daftykins> grend: what, you?
<grend> daftykins: what about me? :D
<grend> hehe
<Ev0luti0n_> searched around on firefox options, but couldn't find any option on where to disable image loading
<daftykins> grend: were you asking why i don't greet you?
<daftykins> oooh you meant ev0
<grend> yes
<daftykins> 'guys' can be gender agnostic
<grend> true that
<grend> however if u say hi girls many guys would be blah :D
<grend> anyway disk operation is nearly done
<Ev0luti0n_> girls on IRC?
<Ev0luti0n_> that's a myth
<grend> dont tell u mates :P
<daftykins> inappropriate talk peeps, please drop it and stick to support only
<daftykins> feel free to ramble on in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fuchs> that topic isn't terribly welcome there either, and it is fortunately mostly nowhere on this network.
<grend> funch: did u hear what dafty said
<grend> stop breaking da rules :D
<daftykins> grend: please stop it.
<grend> daftykins: so it a selective shut up them
<grend> :)
<grend> well at least u been honest
<daftykins> yes stick to support chat only
<Ev0luti0n_> folks
<Ev0luti0n_> i'm trying to disable image loading on firefox, for data saving
<daftykins> ok
<grend> so do it
<Ev0luti0n_> but found nothing on standard options
<daftykins> grend: i've already warned you, either be helpful or don't talk
<Ev0luti0n_> and i'm currently searching on about:config
<Ev0luti0n_> kinda lost
<Fuchs> Ev0luti0n_: permissions.default.image
<Fuchs> (in about:config)
<grend> daftykins: helpful to u?
<Fuchs> set it to 1 to disable image loading
<grend> oki how can I help u? :D
<grend> with ubuntu
<Ev0luti0n_> lemme check
<daftykins> grend: i'm getting really tired of this - do we need to kick you?
<grend> what do u mean?
<grend> u request me to help u
<daftykins> no i did not
<grend> so what do u need ubuntu wise?
<Ev0luti0n_>  lol... do it daftykins... troll foud
<Ev0luti0n_> *found
<daftykins> grend: i said be helpful to others or shut up
<grend> daftykins: then others can decide whether what I say is helping them to use ubuntu or not
<daftykins> nope i just did it
<Ev0luti0n_> switched to 0, but didn't seem to have much effect
<Fuchs> Ev0luti0n_: I told you to set it to 1, didn't I?
<Fuchs> Ev0luti0n_: oh, actually ... on more recent versions, set it to 2 instead of 1
<Ev0luti0n_> aha!
<Ev0luti0n_> working like a charm now
<Ev0luti0n_> thank you so much. I have currently, a 50mb data cap on my connection.
<Ev0luti0n_> so gotta have some supper agressive saving, and couldn't be so to speak searching around on the web at will.
<grend> what kind of connection is that? :)
<Ev0luti0n_> 3g vodafone.
<grend> uk?
<Fuchs> Ev0luti0n_: you're welcome
<MadHatter42> hello everyone
<grend> hi
<MadHatter42> i've got this ubuntu server in a small office
<MadHatter42> that started to make a tremendous amount of traffic
<grend> here I can get unlimited data on cell phone
<MadHatter42> just broadcasting
<MadHatter42> i started to check what was and its dhcp traffic in part
<MadHatter42> but it wakes like all the link to that server
<MadHatter42> and i lose connectivity with it
<grend> daftykins: yes u just did however your desires are urs alone :)
<MadHatter42> any ideas on how to troubleshoot  this issue
<daftykins> argh
<Fuchs> MadHatter42: if you have local access to that server, running nettop and tcpdump might be an option
<Gr1zzly> Hey, how can I make something like VAR="file1 | echo toto" then make $> rm $VAR remove file1 and print toto?
<daftykins> Gr1zzly: ask in #bash
<MadHatter42> Fuchs, i get lots of these
<MadHatter42> 01:07:23.609358 STP 802.1d, Config, Flags [none], bridge-id 8000.64:a0:e7:0b:8c:9c.8001, length 47
<MadHatter42> 01:07:23.609361 STP 802.1d, Config, Flags [none], bridge-id 8000.64:a0:e7:0b:8c:9c.8001, length 47
<daftykins> not relevant to OS support
<MadHatter42> and these
<MadHatter42> 01:07:23.609248 IP 0.0.0.0.68 > 255.255.255.255.67: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 00:26:8b:03:0e:29, length 548
<Gr1zzly> daftykins:  k
<Fuchs> MadHatter42: the dhcp could be normal if there are clients in that network configured to use DHCP and sending out requests
<docmur> When I nmap my server from home I can see port 25 is open but filtered, I've gone over the iptable rules are correct so what
<docmur>                 is there is a good chance the ISP blocked it.  Is there anyway
<docmur>                 I can check that or anything I can do to unfilter the port?
<MadHatter42> Fuchs, i'm using nload and i see lots of band
<MadHatter42> any idea whats this
<MadHatter42> May 16 01:10:41 gateway rsyslogd-2177: imuxsock begins to drop messages from pid 1311 due to rate-limiting
<MadHatter42> ?
<moino> docmur: some ISP blocks port 25, check google with ISPName open port 25
<daftykins> docmur: if you nmap from LAN to LAN it won't read filtered on the server if there's a daemon sat listening
<duckblaster1> Anyone able to help with a problem installing ubuntu studio on windows 10 hyper-v? it's hung for 9 hours so far after hitting continue on this screen http://imgur.com/SDtOSc9 system monitor shows http://imgur.com/IHXZl2H
<duckblaster> seems to be something wrong with modprobe btrfs
<daftykins> kill that?
<duckblaster> tried about 5 times
<daftykins> as root with kill -9 ?
<duckblaster> doesn't respond
<duckblaster> sudo kill -9 3750?
<duckblaster> worked this time
<duckblaster> didn't the other time i tried
<duckblaster> now it's stuck on modprobe jfs, kill -9 didn't do anything
<MrElendig> duckblaster: sounds more like there is a problem with your vm
<duckblaster> any idea what?
<MrElendig> try installing to some real hardware to test
<duckblaster> only go one machine
<MrElendig> don't you have a usb stick?
<duckblaster> 1gb
<daftykins> your download might be bad
<duckblaster> shouldn't torrent check for dab data
<daftykins> yes, but i couldn't read your mind to tell you torrented it :)
<duckblaster> yeah, true
<daftykins> tbh you're using Hyper-V which has many issues already, added to the fact of a pre-release OS
<duckblaster> it could be a motherd problem too
<duckblaster> motherboard
<daftykins> with a VM? what
<duckblaster> has fried 2 sticks of ram
<duckblaster> and never been able to install any vm recently
<duckblaster> managed ages ago, but never with hyper-v, or virtualbox
<duckblaster> no, that was before I upgraded to new motherboard, ram, cpu, gfx card
<Smokie> hey guys, i upgraded my ubuntu server from 12.04 to 14.04 and for some reason Apache wont start and its giving me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11156020/
<Smokie> can someone help me out by any chance?
<daftykins> well you can fix the config line error first can't you
<daftykins> there's a big change in the apache version between those editions, so your configs aren't compatible
<daftykins> keep a backup of apache2.conf then check what line 55 is
<wafflejock> Smokie, search for Lockfile on this page http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/upgrading.html
<wafflejock> Smokie, it's been replaced by Mutex but you'll have to see the documentation and your current config to see how to update
<wafflejock> Smokie, for the module warning you may need to install a package with that module or just enable it using sudo a2enmod nameofmodule
<daftykins> sounds like a plan!
<Smokie> i removed the module that was giving issues
<Smokie> now its just complaining about the Lockfile
<daftykins> all it wanted was you to enable another :P
<Smokie> i dont know which one, so i just want to run apache firs then i can check what modules and so on needs to be reenabled
#ubuntu 2015-05-16
<daftykins> your paste told you
<Smokie> i got it running.. phew
<Smokie> daftykins, i tried to enable mod_xml2enc and mod_proxy_html and it says the module does not exist for both
<Smokie> ok.. i renamed the module files and restarted apache and now it starts normal
<Smokie> magic?
<wafflejock> Smokie, yeah typically with a2enmod you just tell it the part after the mod_
<jhammons> Does anyone know if it's true that tunneled interfaces are no longer managed by network-manager? I'm having this problem with easytether: https://askubuntu.com/questions/616528/sweethome3d-and-easytether-not-working-on-ubuntu-15-04 Basically, it isn't managed by network-manager anymore and so I have to run dhclient manually, but this causes problems because my DNS resolution doesn't get set for some reason, which then becomes a bigger issue when I try to 
<wafflejock> Smokie, so something like sudo a2enmod proxy_html
<wafflejock> Smokie, not sure about the module naming convention change between the versions but that might have happened
<pEYEd> where does ubuntu hide the kernel? I mounted /dev/sda1 but nothing looks like a kernel in there   https://bpaste.net/show/917f9ec75b84
<duckblaster> try ls /mount/boot/boot
<cryptodan> the source of the kernel should be in /usr/src and the kernel images are in /boot
<Ben64> pEYEd: looks like a windows partition
<pEYEd> Ben64:  looks like somebody borked. it's got both
<Ben64> pEYEd: what are you trying to do
<pEYEd> Ben64: swap a kernel out. trying to get a rtl8188 loaded
<Ben64> pEYEd: you're almost assuredly doing it wrong
<pEYEd> Ben64: gentoo is my primary distro. I swap out kernels every day.
<Ben64> i don't see how thats relevant, but good luck
<reisio> every day? Sheesh
<bazhang> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.143 (vivid), package size 23232 kB, installed size 78701 kB
<reisio> pEYEd: should still be in /boot/
<bazhang> try that pEYEd
<Jordan_U> pEYEd: sda1 is not your /boot/ partition, it's your Windows System Partition. You mounted the wrong partition.
<Jordan_U> pEYEd: If you're currently booted into Ubuntu, then simply "ls /boot/" to see your kernels.
<pEYEd> Jordan_U:   the * from fdisk -l threw me off. thank you
<dw1> how can I name files so they appear at the top of a named listing in Ubuntu 14.04
<dw1> !file.txt doesn't work
<ubottu> dw1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrkirby153> Okay, so I was trying to get gitlab set up on my vps, however, sidekiq kills my memory. How do I reduce the worker count?
<dw1> 0 maybe
<Jordan_U> pEYEd: You're welcome.
<sveta> dw1, _file.txt?
<dw1> sveta: nope, still goes by first letter :/
<phix> ok vino-server is using 100% CPU.  Is there a fix for this yet?  I have seen on forums that this issue has existed since 2006.
<dw1> seems all special chars do :[
<daftykins> Smokie: yeah because they likely need installing first
<sveta> dw1, in what program, `ls' or a gui file manager?
<dw1> sveta: nautilus
<dw1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/115741/how-do-i-force-folder-view-sort-order-to-not-ignore-special-characters
<dw1> woot
<sveta> dw1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/10896/nautilus-sorts-the-name-column-mysteriously-how-can-i-change-the-collating-se has some explanation
<dw1> sveta: thx
<sveta> haha and yours does too :-)
<sveta> this ideally would be in nautilus's help button. does it have a help viewer?
<dw1> yea but not on this
<dw1> not on this issue
<Lurchtoke> hey peeps
<Lurchtoke> lemme ask a question...
<daftykins> lo
<Lurchtoke> whats best widnows shell client to use if I am on same network?
<Lurchtoke> err windows
<daftykins> PuTTY is your classic, but i use KiTTY as it has URL parsing so you can click links
<Lurchtoke> I am somewhat of a novice with ubuntu and installing it onto my new serer I am putting on this network
<Lurchtoke> I am very familier with putty...played nethack on it for years
<Lurchtoke> ok
<Lurchtoke> so...just trying to verify something in my mind
<mrkirby153> How can I make gitlab not eat my ram alive? It's currently using 90% of it
<tortal> TIL: VcXsrv is the new Xming!
<Lurchtoke> would it be wise to install ubuntu onto an ssd drive and archives onto IDE?
<daftykins> Lurchtoke: 'archives' ?
<Ben64> mrkirby153: ask gitlab?
<mrkirby153> Ben64, what do you mean?
<Lurchtoke> well....I am a football coach and want to serve some film if needed....cant fit all my film on the 128GB SSD drive.....
<wafflejock> mrkirby153, check for a gitlab channel
<mrkirby153> there's a gitlab channel here?
<Ben64> !alis | mrkirby153
<ubottu> mrkirby153: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Lurchtoke> gonna run moodle on my ubuntu box....LAMP server
<wafflejock> mrkirby153, yeah about 230 people there
<daftykins> Lurchtoke: oh so media. yes put /home on the mechanical disk.
<Lurchtoke> ..../home as in the ubuntu install dir???
<wafflejock> Lurchtoke, /home is for you documents and user specific config files
<Lurchtoke> why.....is it bad idea to have ubuntu on an SSD drive?
<Lurchtoke> ahhh....ok
<wafflejock> Lurchtoke, no you just want where you put your media and stuff to be big
<sveta> dw1: could you do me a favour, please? raise a nautilus bug suggesting that they add a help article about sorting order
<wafflejock> Lurchtoke, the root of the filesystem with the binaries and all can be on an SSD so it's faster
<Lurchtoke> forgive my ignorance
<sveta> mrkirby153: http://www.libreboot.org/gitorious/ might be of interest to you
<Ender> Hello everyone. I realise this may get me hacked/trolled/other nasty stuff... but i'm new to linux and could use someone to guide me in making a few changes to my PC
<sveta> Ender: welcome! what would you like to do?
<mrkirby153> sveta, got any alternative less memory hevy apps?
<wafflejock> mrkirby153, think that's what the gitorious link was for
<wafflejock> mrkirby153, gitlab between ruby and redis does seem to just chew through memory by default but it caches a lot of the requests, I ended up upgrading a VPS so it could properly run it though
<Ender> well firstly I want to install the correct video drivers - I downloaded the drivers from AMD and a window opened - I right clicked and selected run - a text file opened and then a box with a line came up... then the box went dark grey
<sveta> mrkirby153: set up a git repo and use an interface like gitweb for viewing it on the web. http://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-on-the-Server-The-Protocols has a chapter about gitweb.
<daftykins> Ender: manual download isn't the best idea. which card?
<Ender> r7 240
<daftykins> Ender: which ubuntu?
<Ender> uh.. checking...
<reborn> help me, my computer has fan lousy.
<reisio> /join #fan-nonlousy
<Ender> 15.04
<Lurchtoke> random question....once I get Ubuntu running and my remote shell configured and working....I can take my video card out of my dual core box....and run ubuntu without...right?
<daftykins> Lurchtoke: no
<daftykins> Lurchtoke: not unless it has onboard graphics
<daftykins> Ender: have you tried using the additional drivers to use the built in fglrx?
<Tony8> Hey guys, I'm running ubuntu 14.04, and my keyboard, mouse, and USB wireless adapter suddenly stopped responding. I can't exactly log in and mess with my drivers, but I messed around with my BIOS for a while, where the mouse and keyboard work fine. Anyone know what I can do?
<reisio> Lurchtoke: if you don't need a display, you don't need a video card
<Lurchtoke> if I dont need to be local and look at monitor...why even load up video card?
<reborn> reisio, there is no people in channel.
<daftykins> Lurchtoke: because computers don't boot without one
<reisio> reborn: I knowses
<Ender> no - no idea - this is the first time i've used linux - i don't even know what fglrx is
<reisio> computers also don't really ship without onboard video
<reisio> so...
<daftykins> reisio: you are assuming this ones age
<Lurchtoke> reiso....incorrect
<reisio> Lurchtoke: most likely the answer is yes
<reisio> daftykins: nah
<daftykins> reisio: and you are also wrong :) some intel mobos don't even provide ports for use of the on-die graphics
<Lurchtoke> plenty o boards without onboard video
<reisio> daftykins: yeah, and some computers use punch cards
<Lurchtoke> lol......stand back
<reisio> Lurchtoke: not any you have, though :p
<daftykins> Ender: ok well start typing drivers after clicking the 'dash' icon top left
<Lurchtoke> hmmm....dunno if this asus bnoard will boot without video card....good point bout the non-boot without card issue
<Lurchtoke> er board
<daftykins> yeah you pick up a few things when you've been working with PC hardware for 20+ years ;)
<Tony8> Hey guys, I'm running ubuntu 14.04, and my keyboard, mouse, and USB wireless adapter suddenly stopped responding. I can't exactly log in and mess with my drivers, but I messed around with my BIOS for a while, where the mouse and keyboard work fine. Anyone know what I can do?
<daftykins> Tony8: laptop?
<mrkirby153> sveta, I really don't like how gitweb works
<mrkirby153> *looks
<Tony8> Desktop
<Jordan_U> Tony8: The first thing I would try would be selecting an older kernel in the grub menu, in hopes that the USB problems were caused by a recent kernel upgrade.
<daftykins> Tony8: wouldn't hurt to pull the mains power supply cable and let it sit for a few mins, then power up again
<Ender> ok it has come up with 3 options . xorgx server. fglrx and fglrx-updates
<sveta> mrkirby153: ah okay. there is a #gitlab channel if I'm not mistaken. I would not recommend javascript-extensive ruby apps though, they're just slow.
<daftykins> Ender: try fglrx updates
<sveta> mrkirby153: and their philosophy of offering github lite and upgrading people to a proprietary program is not good.
<sveta> mrkirby153: so I would suggest that you find something else that you like. maybe you will like redmine for hosting projects. http://demo.redmine.org/projects/try
<mrkirby153> sveta, that's a 404
<mrkirby153> what you linked
<sveta> ah crap. one mo
<sveta> http://demo.redmine.org/
<Ender> ok it's updating then a restart apparently - letting it go then hopefully i'll be back :)
<daftykins> Ender: yep
<Tony8> Loading an older kernel worked, thanks Jordan.
<daftykins> o0
<mrkirby153> sveta, from first looks, that doesn't look like a VCS software
<sveta> click a project name and look at the tabs at the top
<Jordan_U> Tony8: You're welcome. Now we should figure out why the update broke USB though, you shouldn't stay with old insecure kernels.
<osvaldoram4> Hello , someone who can guide me in a mail server
<jpds> osvaldoram4: Guide you in a mail server.
<daftykins> setting one up? you're better off using hosted email
<sveta> mrkirby153: http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/wiki/Features#Repository-browser-and-diff-viewer
<linuxlue> Port 80 is closed.... I'm cursing out my web server right now
<linuxlue> What in the hell?
<osvaldoram4> I installed Postfix , then decided to test from telnet, to prevent spam
<jpds> linuxlue: Cursing out?
<osvaldoram4> Wanted to know how authentication request to send local mail to local
<mrkirby153> sveta, would bumping my ram to 2GB help?
<mrkirby153> sveta, on my VPS? Its only a dollar more
<sveta> mrkirby153: about gitlab? no idea. I feel sorry for its users in the first place because many of them would get trapped into visiting the gitlab official website and being nagged to buy the backdoored full version.
<mrkirby153> sveta, how so?
<sveta> mrkirby153: if you read the first URL you'll understand. I can't explain it any better than it does.
<linuxlue> jpds: I can't for the life of me get to my web server from outside my internal network
<sveta> mrkirby153: http://www.libreboot.org/gitorious/  (it talks about both gitorious and gitlab)
<linuxlue> from the public
<Dr_Dan> Q:  whats the status on meizu or other ubuntu phone for USA?  When will they go on sale?
<Jordan_U> Tony8: Please file a bug report about this by running "ubuntu-bug linux".
<linuxlue> There is no firewall enable in 14.04, right?
<daftykins> linuxlue: UFW - check with "sudo iptables -L"
<jpds> linuxlue: Not by default.
<Jordan_U> Tony8: If the next kernel update doesn't get USB working again, then you should try the latest upstream kernel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds (no compiling needed). If the problem exists in a newer upstream kernel, then it should be relatively easy to find exactly which commit caused the problem, and get the bug fixed before the next Ubuntu release.
<linuxlue> jpds: So why is my port 80 closed
<daftykins> linuxlue: more than likely you picked the wrong LAN IP / forwarded a port wrong / your ISP blocks it
<HewloThere> Hey, can someone link me to a guide to set up DNS in Ubuntu 14.04?
<linuxlue> daftykins: my ISP must have blocked it because I can ssh into it
<daftykins> linuxlue: so what've you got, apache test page working fine internally?
<linuxlue> Yes
<daftykins> linuxlue: are you testing by putting in your external IP whilst at home? because not all routers allow that
<linuxlue> daftykins: I'm using my mobile phone to test my address
<cryptodan> linuxlue: use www.network-tools.com to test for http headers on your external ip via www.whatismyip.com
<linuxlue> I even set up a no-ip just now
<Tony8> Thanks Jordan.
<Jordan_U> Tony8: You're welcome. Thank you for filing a bug report to help prevent this from happening to others.
<linuxlue> daftykins: http://mrluisamador.ddns.net/
<daftykins> linuxlue: your port 80 is closed, i think you forwarded wrong.
<linuxlue> daftykins: I hard could it be? It's only four drop down boxes on my router
<linuxlue> SSh works fine
<Jordan_U> linuxlue: Do you have a separate modem, or is your router a combined modem and Access Point?
<daftykins> linuxlue: well then reconfigure apache to run on another port, then forward that for testing.
<daftykins> but trust me, human error happens :P
<linuxlue> Jordan_U: No, it's two different objects. One a router and the other a modem
<Jordan_U> linuxlue: Are both performing NAT, or only one of them?
<linuxlue> daftykins: I have no doubt that it's a me error
<linuxlue> Jordan_U: No! I only forward the port on the router
<daftykins> US cable connection?
<daftykins> i can't tell what optimum do
<linuxlue> daftykins: Yes, it's a server. lol
<daftykins> what?
<linuxlue> daftykins: Yes, it's connect with cable
<linuxlue> connected**
<daftykins> i'm talking about whether your ISP provides over TV coaxial
<daftykins> not whether it's plugged in or not =|
<linuxlue> Ah!
<linuxlue> daftykins: TV coaxial
<daftykins> so yeah, either call your ISPs support and ask if they block port 80, or go and test configure on another port, k?
<killfacebook> join #freenode, #twitter
<linuxlue> daftykins: I'll buy you a beer if I get it working with your help
<linuxlue> lol
<daftykins> that won't be possible
<killfacebook> fail
<wonko> ok, i'm getting extremely frustrated here.
<linuxlue> daftykins: I'll try it with another port number
<daftykins> wonko: are you actually going to ask a question then, or just stay frustrated? :D
<linuxlue> daftykins: Just to be certain. I'm changing the port to 4000
<dw1> sveta: i just named it 000 - readme.txt :p
<linuxlue> daftykins: The files I have to change are port.conf = Listen 4000
<daftykins> linuxlue: ok use 'netstat -tuln' to confirm it's listening on that once you stop and start the service.
<sveta> dw1: yes; but could you /please/ file a bug? I don't have a launchpad account that I remember a password to.
<daftykins> linuxlue: why are you telling me how to configure apache? :)
<sveta> dw1: I would like the next users to not waste time finding the answer scribbled on a askubuntu^W^W^W^Wa fence
<dw1> sveta: it's not uncommon for such backend things to be hidden
<linuxlue> daftykins: No, I'm asking you to make sure I don't miss a step
<ModelEngine> !info Synaptic
<sveta> dw1: they should be aware of it but okay, I left a note to do it myself when I get home
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81.3 (vivid), package size 1345 kB, installed size 7685 kB
<saiarcot895> linuxlue: Depending on the router, you might be able to listen on outbound port 4000 and forward that to inbound port 80.
<sveta> dw1: the way most programs do it is have a 'user guide' and a 'advanced guide' separate documents, NOT have users find the answer in random places
<dw1> sveta: https://www.google.com/search?q=nautilus+LC_COLLATE
<linuxlue> saiarcot895: Thanks!
<dw1> it is not an unknown issue :)
<sveta> dw1: people should not even be online
<sveta> dw1: they should open a program, open a help viewer, and get the answer
<daftykins> dw1: i think sveta's idea is it'd be nice to make a change here - so do us a favour ;)
<sveta> haha
<linuxlue> daftykins: In 000-default.conf, I change it to <VirtualHost *:4000>
<wonko> daftykins: both! :)
<daftykins> linuxlue: i'd rather just hear the result
<wonko> sorry, putting it all together in a gist
<wonko> https://gist.github.com/bhechinger/09e94f7df865e95d4f04
<linuxlue> daftykins: OK! Sorry! lol
<wonko> so, when pointed to the apt-mirror repo I've setup, I can't install ntp.
<wonko> the package is there, but it just refuses to see/install it
<wonko> if I change just the hostname in the sources.list.d files to point to where I'm mirroring from, it works
<wonko> as shown at the bottom after: CHANGE SOURCES
<wonko> so something isn't quite right with my mirror I'm guessing?
<wonko> but what?
<wonko> apt-mirror isn't a terribly complicated thiong
<wonko> thing*
<wonko> here is my mirror.list
<wonko> https://gist.github.com/bhechinger/c0a073c49d1e9eecb5f9
<saiarcot895> wonko: What does "apt-cache policy ntp" say? (That's easier to read than showpkg)
<wonko> saiarcot895: https://gist.github.com/bhechinger/1c9aa28d173299d92333
<saiarcot895> wonko: Pretty sure the -10 priority for your mirror has something to do with your problem
<saiarcot895> wonko: Do you have anything in /etc/apt/preferences or /etc/apt/preferences.d/ that is pinning packages?
<wonko> let me check
<wonko> oh yes
<wonko> there is a .pref file for each sources file pinning it to -10
<Nikesh> Why does the Ubuntu GPG guide state that when setting it up to "make sure that the name on the key is not a pseudonym, and that it matches the name in your passport, or other government issued photo-identification!" ?
<daftykins> no idea
<reisio> Nikesh: don't cross post
<wonko> saiarcot895: I think that's it!
<wonko> now to beat some sense into this puppet module
<linuxlue> Yeah! I'm just going to throw my laptop against the wall
<saiarcot895> Nikesh: likely because if you ever go to a key-signing event, they'll typically ask for some government-issued ID before they sign your key (and therefore give trust).
<wonko> OH!
<wonko> Well crap
<wonko> it's the HOWTO that's to blame
<wonko> I'm setting the pinning to -10
<wonko> without realizing what that would do
<wonko> shit
<daftykins> language!
<daftykins> if the guide is wrong, edit it?
<saiarcot895> Or maybe it's so that you don't mess up your system in case something went wrong along the way.
<HiGregS> Good evening!
<Ender_> ok video drivers are working now - but my keyboard is intermittent - can i install drivers for it the same way or is that a manual thing?
<daftykins> keyboards do not have drivers
<sveta> why?
<Ender_> hmmm even custom ones like logitechs g series?
<wonko> daftykins: yeah, i'll definitely be doing that.
<wonko> thanks everyone!
<daftykins> maybe there's some program to chat to those ones silly displays but i don't know
<daftykins> that's different
<saiarcot895> sveta: Likely because keyboards are pretty much standardized (either built-in, PS/2 port, or USB), and so there's few, if any, different drivers.
<sveta> ok
<Ender_> i thought there might be as on my last reboot it would not let me type anything
<daftykins> that's a novel one
<Ender_> ok ubunto forums says not to worry about my keyboard unless i install python - I'll research that a bit later and decide then. next question. what is Terminal?
<daftykins> ubuntu.
<daftykins> the terminal is an app, run it
<daftykins> it lets you type command line commands in the GUI.
<HiGregS> Ender_, I think you can get to Ubuntu terminal with Ctrl-Alt-T
<Ender_> ok i see - this is basically a command prompt?
<daftykins> yes but far more powerful than cmd on Windows
<HiGregS> Ender_, yes.
<wonko> my I love 'mco puppet runall'
<wonko> :)
<saiarcot895> Note that there's also a couple of reviews on Amazon for the Logitech G510 and G550 keyboards saying it doesn't work on Linux
<wafflejock> Ender_, you can also get to a TTY if the display is failing for some reason using Ctrl+Alt+F1 and using Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to your graphical display
<HiGregS> I don't really know the difference between "terminal" and "xterm"...
<ModelEngine> !info trusty-backports
<ubottu> Package trusty-backports does not exist in vivid
<ModelEngine> !info vivid
<ubottu> Package vivid does not exist in vivid
<saiarcot895> !ubottu vivid
<wafflejock> HiGregS, there is the shell itself and there are graphical wrappers for the shell is my understanding
<saiarcot895> !ubuntu vivid
<ModelEngine> what is: vivid?
<HiGregS> wafflejock, agreed. When i learned linux, there was TTY and xterm.
<daftykins> ModelEngine: do that in a PM please if you must assault the bot
<ModelEngine> daftykins: lol, just want to know what vivid is and why it is so limited
<HiGregS> ModelEngine, vivid is the name for Ubuntu 15.04 "Vivid Vervet", I think.
<daftykins> ModelEngine: and your web browser's search engine doesn't work?
<ModelEngine> oic holy crap, didn't know there was a new release!
<wafflejock> ModelEngine, ubuntu releases every 6 months
<saiarcot895> Speaking of the bot, is it just exclamation mark followed by the keyword to look up?
<ModelEngine> daftykins: its not alright to ask the bot?
<wafflejock> ModelEngine, april and october .04 and .10 releases with the year as the major version number
<ModelEngine> wafflejock: is vivid a lts?
<daftykins> ModelEngine: well you seem to not know how it works :) and it spams the channel
<daftykins> ModelEngine: no
<wafflejock> ModelEngine, no
<wafflejock> ModelEngine, 14.04 is LTS
<wafflejock> LTS every 2 years
<ModelEngine> daftykins: oic sorry :(
<HiGregS> and 16.04 will be LTS
<ModelEngine> wafflejock: thx
<SchrodingersScat> !bot | saiarcot895
<ubottu> saiarcot895: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Ender_> today is my first day learning linux - i'm afraid my questions are probably going to make all of you laugh at my general ignorance
<saiarcot895> Ok, thanks SchrodingersScat, it's been a while.
<sveta> saiarcot895: yes, just an exclamation mark
<wafflejock> Ender_, it's no problem just try to follow advice and the rules of the chat and you'll be fine the room is for ubuntu support, so long as your questions fall under that umbrella it's fine to ask
<linuxlue> daftykins: So I have the port open now but now my site isn't loading
<ModelEngine> daftykins: how to pm the bot?
<Ender_> excellent ty - I'll try not to be too annoying :)
<wafflejock> ModelEngine, /msg ubottu !bot
<HiGregS> I have an XPS13 with broadcom wireless. How do I get a bootable USB with Ubuntu 15.04 that includes the right driver?
<ModelEngine> wafflejock: cool tks
<wafflejock> ModelEngine, most clients you double click the username/nick to open a PM window
<daftykins> HiGregS: you don't, you'll need to get the packages needed off the drive / another flash drive to bring them over
<wafflejock> HiGregS, that ships with Ubuntu right so I imagine Dell has any extra drivers needed on their support site, no?
<daftykins> !manual | Ender_ you should start here instead of on IRC then
<ubottu> Ender_ you should start here instead of on IRC then: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<daftykins> Ender_: also consider doing the free course LFS101x at edx.org
<ModelEngine> daftykins: wafflejock: how to ask it questions
<ModelEngine> daftykins: wafflejock: the bot i mean
<daftykins> ModelEngine: sigh.
<HiGregS> wafflejock, I'm not sure if the drivers are on Dell, but I found them elsewhere...I have the .deb file: can I double click them after booting 15.04 from USB and it will install on the USB (with persistence enabled)?
<wafflejock> ModelEngine, it doesn't really do natural language or search that I know of you can just !sometopic and it will spit out a response if one is saved for that topic or !info somepackagename to search for some details on a package
<ModelEngine> daftykins: wafflejock: actually, n/m, can either of you recommend an amzing article or somehting like a crash course on irc's, ubuntu, etc
<wafflejock> HiGregS, well once you actually install the system from the USB if that's the plan you'd need to install the .deb on that installation but if you're planning to just use the persistent storage on a USB you should be able to install in there just fine as well
<daftykins> ModelEngine: i just did above.
<wafflejock> ModelEngine, think daftykins just posted a couple of resources to Ender_
<ModelEngine> searching
<HiGregS> wafflejock, thank you for confirming that that should work (USB/persistence/deb file). I am having a huge difficulty making it all work from "live" usb stick 15.04 with my XPS13
<wafflejock> HiGregS, a .deb file is basically equivalent to a .msi in windows
<ModelEngine> daftykins: my apologies, however i am newer, and yes need a bit more help than the average person here, but please try to be patient, i will understand it soon
<wafflejock> HiGregS, would probably try with 14.04 since it's less likely to have unresolved problems and I think that's what they ship with but would check into that
<HiGregS> the idea is that I should get live working prior to installing, so I don't end up bricking my computer.
<HiGregS> wafflejock, yes they ship with 14.04 but there are a few problems that 15.04 is supposed to solve...
<wafflejock> HiGregS, you have some sort of external backup device? extra drive lying around or NAS or anything?
<daftykins> ModelEngine: ok be nice if you could reduce highlighting me now please :)
<HiGregS> I have a few microsd cards...(XPS13 has an SD slot...)
<wafflejock> HiGregS, clonezilla is a nice option for a bootable media that can clone disk to image or image to disk for saving a whole system and restoring it just in case, can sometimes have weird issues in the live session vs actual install
<wafflejock> HiGregS, but yeah either way installing a .deb file should work it's just a matter of if the persistence is setup properly if the installation will stick after rebooting
<wafflejock> HiGregS, for clonezilla though you need some media/drive that's big enough to store all the Windows data
<yurikoles> you can save you windows
<HiGregS> ok. Thx wafflejock. I've been having LOTS of problems learning while trying to make this all work. I'll have to think a bit about what my next useful question might be (instead of a monologue-ish rant).
<ModelEngine> sure, i had to look up highlighting on the net, and now i know what it is. are you an op?
<HiGregS> wafflejock, I don't have windows. Ordered the "developer edition" with 14.04 stock.
<wafflejock> HiGregS, ah okay so just testing from the LiveUSB before upgrading
<wafflejock> HiGregS, well that helps Ubuntu is smaller than windows for backup purposes, plus can always just download the media again so long as you have another computer to get it with
<HiGregS> ok. Seems like I'm following the right path, despite tons of problems... thx...
<HiGregS> I don't have another computer, unfortunately....
<daftykins> HiGregS: you're better off staying with LTS.
<wafflejock> yeah I'm not sure on the XPS but personal experience things have been better on 14.04 at this point and personally like to stick to LTS so I don't have to upgrade so often
<wafflejock> but I know it had some audio issues and some other things, not sure if you can resolve those just installing some packages though or can just "patch" it in 14.04
<HiGregS> wafflejock, generally agree. Though I have to try to remember what problems are making me want to upgrade. It's been such a hassle over the last few days that I've now forgotten the original reason....
<ModelEngine> wafflejock: how to go to ops channel for ubuntu?
<wafflejock> ModelEngine, just /join #ubuntu-ops I believe some channels require registration
<ModelEngine> thx
<wafflejock> HiGregS, yeah is this your first Linux computer?
<HiGregS> first in a long time. Started a long time ago using kernel version 0.98
<wafflejock> HiGregS, the initial acclimation is the hardest part, then you go through all the desktop environments and when you settle on some things then it's not so bad because you can typically re-use your configuration stuff going forward, and if you put your /home on a separate partition from the OS during install you can reinstall the OS without messing up your home folder, there are always pluses and minuses
<HiGregS> How big should my /home partition be, if I do that?
<HiGregS> sorry... how big should the OS partition be?
<daftykins> it'd always be the remainder of the disk, the size of / would be... probably not even over 20GB
<wafflejock> HiGregS, it's a judgement call depends on how many programs you install and what you're doing exactly, like I have a lot of stuff in my /var/www since I do web dev trying to check my current drive but yeah would say 40GB is totally safe for most people's OS install 20GB is probably typical
<INeedYourHelp> Can someone guide me through how to reinstall grub thru terminal??
<wafflejock> yeah 20GB outside my /home right now
<yurikoles> if you'd like to test all variants of Desktops (spins) of ubuntu then may be 30 GB
<INeedYourHelp> Also my efi partition is deleted
<HiGregS> thx wafflejock and yurikoles for the suggestions on '/' size.e
<yurikoles> in terabyte times it's veru low
<HiGregS> I'm on 256GB SSD. so small is good :-)
<wafflejock> HiGregS, indeed I'm on 128GB so gotta keep an eye on that here
<INeedYourHelp> Does anyone know how to fix this "boot device not found error"?
<HiGregS> INeedYourHelp, it's due to UEFI vs. Legacy.
<HiGregS> My USB stick boots in Legacy, my Hard Drive in UEFI.
<yurikoles> for first time I'm suggesting you set all to /
<HiGregS> I've been directed to: https://askubuntu.com/questions/395879/how-to-create-uefi-only-bootable-usb-live-media/
<INeedYourHelp> Ok. Im trying to use a liveusb to boot Ubuntu but its just not working
<yurikoles> since there is no other distros except ubuntu for newcomers
<INeedYourHelp> The only thing i can boot is the Super Grub2 Disk. Even my gparted iso doesnt work
<HiGregS> INeedYourHelp, if you already have two different booting images, (UEFI and Legacy) you will need to change your BIOS setting to boot the other image.
<yurikoles> I think that reason is not in images
<HiGregS> At some point, you'll probably need to make sure both images are UEFI compatible.
<yurikoles> but in way you that you prepare usb stick
<HiGregS> Trust  yurikoles over any thing I say...
<INeedYourHelp> Oh so i should use .img istead of .iso?
<yurikoles> no
<yurikoles> just .iso and win32diskimager
<yurikoles> it's a program for writing images to usb stick
<yurikoles> it will boot both legacy and uefi
<yurikoles> just make sure to select *.* mask in file type filter
<INeedYourHelp> The thing is i cant boot into any OS
<yurikoles> by default it shows only .img and directories
<yurikoles> do you have a notebook with offtopic 8?
<yurikoles> oh shi
<INeedYourHelp> No but im using an android app called DriveDroid which lets me boot iso files
<yurikoles> so you have gpated image and bricked pc?
<INeedYourHelp> Yea basically
<yurikoles> you need to use console
<yurikoles> I will help you
<INeedYourHelp> I can download iso files though. I just need something that boots
<yurikoles> how do you going to write iso file?
<INeedYourHelp> And so far none of the distros ive downloaded boot
<yurikoles> do you have a second pc?
<daftykins> that's your machines fault not the images
<yurikoles> please clrify
<daftykins> unless you're writing them funny
<INeedYourHelp> No just this bricked one
<yurikoles> so
<yurikoles> do you have any system installed?
<yurikoles> do you have a second flash drive?
<INeedYourHelp> I have xubuntu installed but it doesnt boot
<INeedYourHelp> Because my efi partition is deleted
<yurikoles> ok, fear not
<yurikoles> are u now in gparted image?
<INeedYourHelp> I just need to know of a bootable iso that can fix this "boot device not found" error
<INeedYourHelp> No gparted doesnt boot
<yurikoles> there is no such iso
<yurikoles> how do you prepare flash drive?
<INeedYourHelp> Super Grub2 Disk boots but i cant do much with it.
<yurikoles> ok
<daftykins> INeedYourHelp is using a smartphone afaiui
<yurikoles> it's better
<INeedYourHelp> Thats right. Im using the "DriveDroid" app instead of an actual usb
<INeedYourHelp> It worked in the past
<E-Knight> hola buenas noches a todos
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ModelEngine> !info #ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in vivid
<INeedYourHelp> Bump
<E-Knight> probando por primera vez este tipo de chat
<daftykins> E-Knight: english only.
<thc_> hola E-Knight
<E-Knight> ok
<E-Knight> hola thc
<thc_> how old are u?
<E-Knight> 39 years old
<E-Knight> and you
<E-Knight> ?
<daftykins> just had to check i wasn't in yahoo chat in the 1990s...
<wafflejock> haha
<E-Knight> see you later ... & good night
<INeedYourHelp> I guess no one knows a fix either
<yurikoles> did you tried  detect any os?
<yurikoles> sorry, I was in another chat
<INeedYourHelp> Yea. X,k,l,ubuntu, Opensuse, none work.
<daftykins> fix? get a flash drive and do it normally ;)
<yurikoles> what kind of message do you get?
<yurikoles> you, the problem is not in linux, it's in a lack of hardware
<ph88> i fell asleep doing dist upgrade on battery ... so laptop ran out of battery. I start my pc and configure all packages. 2 questions: how can i trigger getting this menu again? http://pastebin.com/zeKdrLzG and how can i confirm the dist upgrade was succesful ?
<yurikoles> just yes
<daftykins> ph88: sudo apt-get -f install
<daftykins> or dpkg-reconfigure -a
<yurikoles> dpkg --configure -a
<yurikoles> not re-
<INeedYourHelp> Ok..
<habanany> anyone help me with bitsync
<antonio_> Hey folks...
<antonio_> Trying to test out a logitech c910 on my laptop.  Got video, but no sound.  Any idea what I can do?
<yurikoles> habanany, just ask the question
<daftykins> antonio_: i had that the other day, microphone slider needed dragging up
<aardmark> Hello — anyone here comfortable troubleshooting some dovecot / postfix?
<habanany> btsync **
<daftykins> #ubuntu-server might be better
<yurikoles> go to #debian
<daftykins> yurikoles: that's not appropriate advice here :)
<aardmark> daftykins: are you suggesting that for me?
<daftykins> yes
<aardmark> ok thanks!
<ModelEngine> daftykins: are you an op?>
<daftykins> stop bugging me
<santos> hi :)
<santos> good evening..
<santos> some girl to talk?
<daftykins> santos: that's inappropriate.
<santos> I use that for the first time! lol
<santos> sorry so..
<daftykins> ubuntu support only in here.
<santos> what kind of room are this?
<santos> ohh hoo good ..cool
<daftykins> or you might prefer #ubuntu-fr
<HewloThere> Hi! I've got an Ubuntu dedi. I'm trying to make another root user (to disable root) but it's not working?
<santos> Im a new user Elementary os. and Thinks thats cool :)
<daftykins> !elementary | santos
<ubottu> santos: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> HewloThere: you don't disable root, you disable root SSH login :)
<HewloThere> That's what I meant. =P
<daftykins> good stuff
<HewloThere> Anyways, it's not working to create a new root user?
<daftykins> so you edited sshd_config then restarted the service huh?
<HewloThere> a new user with root perms *
<daftykins> well no you create a user then add them to the group 'admin'
<HewloThere> How would I do that? usermod -g admin <name> ?
<yurikoles> there is only one root in linux
<bodhi_zazen> allow ssh root login without-password
<yurikoles> it can has another name, bu id must be 0
<bodhi_zazen> well linux identifies users by id , not name
<HewloThere> yurikoles, I said create a new user with root permissions, not another root user.
<daftykins> HewloThere: adduser user group ; i think
<HewloThere> I've already made the user. =P
<daftykins> HewloThere: yes and that works with the above.
<yurikoles> root permissions has only user with id o
<yurikoles> 0
<HewloThere> usermod -g admin name ?
<daftykins> oy vey people today
<ModelEngine> daftykins: I don't appreciate your tone of condescension, there is a policy regarding how you treat ppl here, and I intend to make sure you don't get away with treating newer people like crap.
<daftykins> ModelEngine: i just want you to stop talking to me :)
<HewloThere> Err... The admin group doesn't exit.
<daftykins> what version are you on?
<ModelEngine> daftykins: and I just needed to ask a question, but you thot it was appropriate to be condescending
<HewloThere> ModelEngine: daftykins isn't treating people like crap?
<HewloThere> 14.04.2 LTS
<daftykins> ModelEngine: please stop making things up - and stop talking to me :)
<yurikoles> maybe sudo group
<yurikoles> sorry group sudo
<HewloThere> What?
<daftykins> HewloThere: yeah the group changed between some versions so it depends which you're on
<yurikoles> replace admin with sudo
<HewloThere> Mmkay. Lemme try. =)
<HewloThere> Epic. It works! (I think) How can I test I have root perms?
<newradio> I just installed atom on my ubuntu, but the font is very tiny on my retina. How can i fix that?
<HewloThere> Nevermind. =P
<Undertaker> g
<ModelEngine> proof that daftykins is condescending newer people when they ask questions: http://imgur.com/jkzT6uQ  http://imgur.com/u5ZaHa6  http://imgur.com/sUE8OX7
<santos> elementary is Linux to. so can you help me with some commands to the terminal?
<santos> :)
<daftykins> santos: no it's a different distro and has its' own problems, can't help in here sorry.
<daftykins> just join their channel
<santos> there is no one there in the room answering......
<daftykins> ah well
<daftykins> ModelEngine: it's all in your head.
<ModelEngine> no, dafty, it is in the screenshot that i took, you jerk
<daftykins> you are completely wrong, you took some pics of me helping people
<daftykins> now i'd like to get back to support now, so could you stop trolling me perhaps? it's flattering you're picking me specifically, but really - it's enough now :)
<santos> putain....
<HewloThere> ModelEngine, what the hell? He wasn't doing anything wrong at all. He was helping people, you were just harassing him. He was giving you advice he should anyone. If I were new and asked something like that, I would go to the manual.
<ModelEngine> you obviously don't really care about helping ppl
<daftykins> santos: there is no need to use disrespectful non-English in this channel :)
<ModelEngine> well, in the policies of irc, it states that you DO NOT tell someone to RTFM, or google it
<HewloThere> daftykins was helping me, ModelEngine. I don't know if you are smart enough to see that, but he was trying to help you.
<HewloThere> What ModelEngine?
<daftykins> !ops | ModelEngine trolling and disrupting the channel
<ubottu> ModelEngine trolling and disrupting the channel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<HewloThere> What policies ModelEngine?
<ModelEngine> believe me, I am not one to back down, i will take this all the way to the council if i have to
<ModelEngine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<HewloThere> lol
<mleeming> Hi guys, new user here. I've been having some troubles with most of the desktop applications being quite unresponsive. For example, when I start typing it sometimes takes about half a second for the characters to appear on screen. Eclipse is the slowest.
<ModelEngine> mleeming: w/e you do, don't ask daftykins for help, he will condescend you like crazy
<wafflejock> mleeming, take a look at your system monitor or top
<mleeming> My machine is fairly new, and it doesn't seem to be doing much that would slow it down.
<daftykins> ModelEngine: I suppose you must have somehow felt embarassed about not knowing how ubottu works - but i did nothing of the kind. Please drop it now and move on, you're just disrupting things.
<HewloThere> ModelEngine: If it's something really simple or that can EASILY be found on the Internet, he can direct you to the manual. That's why there is a manual command on the IRC bot WRITTEN BY THE CHANNEL OPS.
<mleeming> top - 10:59:27 up  1:18,  2 users,  load average: 2.53, 1.79, 1.70 Tasks: 192 total,   2 running, 190 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie %Cpu(s):  8.1 us,  3.0 sy,  0.0 ni,  0.2 id, 88.7 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.0 si,  0.0 st KiB Mem:   7914240 total,  2983368 used,  4930872 free,   150720 buffers KiB Swap:  8120316 total,        0 used,  8120316 free.  1097464 cached Mem    PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ C
<wafflejock> mleeming, you'll have to check the processes running to know, don't paste big text in the chat
<wafflejock> mleeming, use paste.ubuntu.com
<mleeming> Sorry.
<ModelEngine> yeah, it says specifically to not tell ppl to RTFM or google it, as it is RUDE!
<kilde> Can anyone here help me hash out why my either net connection will not connect anymore? I am tethered to my phone now so I can use IRC.
<ModelEngine> kilde: don't ask daftykins
<mleeming> top doesn't show any obvious culprits.
<HewloThere> ModelEngine: PLEASE GO AWAY!
<mleeming> When watching video in vlc it often pauses for a few seconds.
<daftykins> wow i've got my own little fan.
 * phunyguy looks up
<daftykins> ModelEngine: it means don't tell people "RTFM" - i linked you to the actual manual which is a great learning resource. I think you've got the wrong end of the stick here...
<wafflejock> mleeming, only similar behavior I've had recently is to do with backups running in the background
<mleeming> I suspect it might be drivers not installed correctly?
<ModelEngine> daftykins: i can see that all you care about it yourself, nobody else
<phunyguy> daftykins: ModelEngine: can we take this to #ubuntu-ops?
<daftykins> sure
<ModelEngine> phunyguy: yes, i would like to, but i tried at 19:00, and they didn't care
<mleeming> Is there some way to check the driver status?
<ModelEngine> nobody was around to do anything at all
<mleeming> It could be that I'm running it on a laptop with unsupported hardware.
<HewloThere> Because people have lives, ModelEngine. The world doesn't revolve around you.
<yurikoles> apt-get install mesa-utils;
<yurikoles> glxinfo |grep -i render
<newradio> I'm using ubuntu 15.04 on macbook10,1 - and could use help with the trackpad
<OerHeks> ModelEngine, please stop the rant, we are all volunteers.
<officialxian> o.o
<officialxian> Hai
<yurikoles> привет
<mleeming> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11158438/
<officialxian> I have an issue with logging in, I get a segfault every time I log in and I get sent back to the login immediately.
<mleeming> Thanks yurikoles, is that helpful? I'm not sure if that's expected or not.
<yurikoles> graphics seems to be working
<newradio> is there a way to get the 3 finger workspace movement work on macbook pro for ubuntu?
<yurikoles> run ubuntu inside virtualbox?
<OerHeks> mleeming, AMD RS880 is the 4xxx series?
<mleeming> Hmm, how do I do that?
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA
<mleeming> @OerHeks how do I check?
<mleeming> Thanks.
<yurikoles> yes
<yurikoles> it is
<yurikoles> google says
<mleeming> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250]
<BlackHorn> Hey guys, I just set up my laptop to dual boot Ubuntu and now, when I boot into windows, it seems like when I log in, it takes a little longer for the start up processes to boot up. Does anyone know why?
<OerHeks> guess you have to do with the open drivers.
 * yurikoles guessing
<BlackHorn> also, my ubuntu is on a different drive.
<mleeming> Ah, okay. So this graphics card is unsupported?
<OerHeks> see the !ati factoid
<yurikoles> it is supported
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<reisio> matrox, wow
<yurikoles> BlackHorn: it is a room about ubuntu
<BlackHorn> and it occurred when I installed ubuntu.
<yurikoles> for any windows issue go to #dotnet
<BlackHorn> I don't know if it is ubuntu related, or windows related.
<mleeming> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<yurikoles> BlackHorn: do you have any problems with ubuntu?
<mleeming> Ah, gotcha.
<BlackHorn> the effect is on the windows side, but the cause appears to be due to installing ubuntu and let's face it, most people on the windows ones, probably won't know anything about ubuntu's installation
<BlackHorn> Ubuntu boots fine.
<yurikoles> so you have problem with windows
<yurikoles> try to download regcleaner proffessional ultimate edition home
<BlackHorn> whoa, thanks a lot. really helpful.
<yurikoles> !windows |BlackHorn
<ubottu> BlackHorn: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<daftykins> BlackHorn: if you allowed ubuntu to resize your Windows partition, run a chkdsk - after backing up your data.
<BlackHorn> I didn't. It's on a different drive.
<daftykins> but there's no reason that the installation would otherwise have affected your install
<officialxian> I get a segfault every time I log in, I get segault hud-service at [hex addr] ip [hex addr] sp [hex addr2] error 15. Any clues?
<BlackHorn> I thought not. I'll see what the windows guys have to say, but I came here initially due to it being the installation of ubuntu that did something
<BlackHorn> and ubuntu guys are more likely to know about bootloaders too.
<yurikoles> !grub |BlackHorn
<ubottu> BlackHorn: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BlackHorn> I have grub2.
<BlackHorn> could booting from GRUB on a different drive cause the lag?
<yurikoles> how many drives do you have in your laptop
<yurikoles> just a couple of secs
<BlackHorn> 3.
<daftykins> BlackHorn: nope
<yurikoles> you see it at startup, then it's all windows stuff
<mleeming> Hi guys, I'm trying to install fglrx-installer as per the instructions on  BinaryDriverHowto/AMD, but apt-get can't seem to find the package.
<BlackHorn> I have a drive for data, a drive for windows and a drive for ubuntu
<BlackHorn> the system drives are ssds
<yurikoles> !partiion |BlackHorn
<BlackHorn> it's still faster than a HDD, It just slowed down after installing ubuntu
<yurikoles> !partition |BlackHorn
<ubottu> BlackHorn: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<BlackHorn> Uh, I don't need any help with partitioning.
<BlackHorn> It's already all installed. So why would I need to partition?
<yurikoles> I will one more time
<yurikoles> how many drives do you have in your laptop?
<BlackHorn> i said, 3.
<BlackHorn> I have ubuntu installed on one, windows on another and another just for data.
<yurikoles> lol
<BlackHorn> what's so funny?
<yurikoles> you don't know difference between drive and a partition?
<BlackHorn> you asked how many drives I have.
<BlackHorn> I told you how many drives I have and I also told you where each one is installed
<BlackHorn> yes, there are extra partitions, such as efi and stuff like that.
<yurikoles> it's not drives
<yurikoles> it's partitions
<officialxian> BlackHorn, are they separate *physical* drives?
<BlackHorn> then why ask me how many drives I had?
<BlackHorn> yes.
<yurikoles> in a laptop?
<BlackHorn> 2 of them are ssds, one is a hdd
<BlackHorn> yep.
<ModelEngine> anybody know where to go to learn about the semi-basics of understanding terminal?
<BlackHorn> gaming laptop
<yurikoles> ok
<BlackHorn> and it's not even very bulky either.
<yurikoles> sorry
<ModelEngine> and understanding when to use sudo apt-get and when to use sudo apt-get add ppa ?
<yurikoles> so how you suggest ubuntu is doing something wrong with your windows?
<officialxian> lol get owned yurikoles
<BlackHorn> I don't know. That's why I'm here.
<BlackHorn> I saw that it slowed down after installing ubuntu, so I made an assumption
<yurikoles> try to switch to direct booting windows bootloader
<yurikoles> and avoid grub
<yurikoles> or have you disabled fast boot prior to install?
<BlackHorn> hmm. I'll take a try. Hopefully it'll have ubuntu listed. lol
<yurikoles> no
<BlackHorn> I disabled it in the OS, but it's got it listed in the bios.
<yurikoles> so
<yurikoles> you changed winodws settings
<officialxian> im out since im just ignored here lmao
<yurikoles> prior to instal
<BlackHorn> yes, because that's what the tutorials said to do
<BlackHorn> no, it was already like that.
<BlackHorn> I just checked it was like that.
<ModelEngine> HewloThere: pls stop
<HewloThere> Stop what?
<esalinas> hello
<kilde> Can anyone help me with my unstable ethernet connection? It used to work fine until about 2 weeks ago. May have been an update.
<yurikoles> what version do you run?
<yurikoles> BlackHorn: try to boot directly to windows in UEFI
<yurikoles> this will avoid any interference with linux
<erste> Hi, I'm having a boot problem, details: http://pastebin.com/scZdenNH
<yurikoles> kilde: did you tried other devices?
<yurikoles> I mean: it's only this pc?
<esalinas> I recently formated my partition from fedora to ubuntu, and I forgot to save some documents of my work. Someone knows how could I try to retrieve them?
<daftykins> esalinas: testdisk might help
<yurikoles> photorec
<daftykins> which comes with photorec afaik
<kilde> yurikoles: 14.04  Yes, other computers are fine. I am tethered to my phone now and it helps but it still cycles me off and on again
<ModelEngine> !info ops
<ubottu> Package ops does not exist in vivid
<phunyguy> ModelEngine: what are you doing
<phunyguy> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<esalinas> daftykins, I ll try it, ty
<ModelEngine> i am looking for info regarding how to contact you guys as well as others
<ModelEngine> phunyguy: i treid to pm you it didn't work
<erste> hi, anyone? http://pastebin.com/scZdenNH .. my computer shutted down, and my ubuntu partition didn't unmount properly, I can't boot into it now.. any ideas how I can solve it?
<yurikoles> klide: get output of lscpi -v and upload to paste
<daftykins> erste: can you make up a USB boot and come back from within the live session?
<erste> I'm currently making an ubuntu 14.04 usb
<erste> but not sure if it will work
<daftykins> how come?
<erste> I'm thinking of entering it live, and see if I can unmount through the Files Manager
<erste> I mean. through the GUI ..
<daftykins> yeah i'd have just said to mount via commands personally
<daftykins> but i prefer the CLI touch ^_^
<erste> what would be the command to unmount? list active partitions?
<erste> just finished making the bootable usb
<yurikoles> gdisk -l /dev/sda
<erste> gdisk -l /dev/sda = for listing right?, and for unmount?
<daftykins> sudo parted -l
<yurikoles> mount /dev/sdN, where N is number of partition
<daftykins> look at the parts, "sudo mount /dev/sda# /mnt"
<daftykins> then sudo umount /mnt
<yurikoles> not "unmount", but "mountt"
<yurikoles> sorry, mount
<erste> mount? you sure?
<erste> I think it didn't unmount properly
<yurikoles> why you need to unmount something in live system
<erste> because it suddenly shutted down
<erste> I think it's locked in like.. read-only state
<daftykins> you can't unmount that which hasn't been mounted
<daftykins> just boot the live session and come back ;)
<erste> ok :P
<daftykins> then we don't need to guess
<erste> will note the commands first :P
<daftykins> erste: just come back here via freenode webchat
<kilde> yurikoles: lscpi -v returned "command not found"
<erste> daftykins, ok.. going now :P
<erste> test
<yurikoles> klide, sorry, it's lspci -v
<erste> I'm on live ubuntu now
<daftykins> huzzah
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<daftykins> sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<daftykins> then share the link here
<erste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11158905/
<erste> my Ubuntu .. is on Samsung M3 Portable
<daftykins> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<blastop> I restarted my computer today and lock my unity dock and window decorations. What might be wrong?
<erste> daftykins: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<gfixler> what do I do if 14.04 won't let me log in tonight?
<yurikoles> it has been corrupted
<daftykins> erste: sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<gfixler> it gets the login screen, takes my password, plays a thump, and kicks me out to the login
<yurikoles> fsck /dev/sdb1
<gfixler> I'm currently in as guest
<erste> daftykins: just a second, will get a pastebin of the error
<yurikoles> daftykins: ext4 must be autodetected
<daftykins> yurikoles: yeah i see your point.
<kilde> http://pastebin.com/CG2hpQvw
<daftykins> gfixler: log in at a TTY then check your home dir for any files not owned by your user
<erste> daftykins: error msg: http://pastebin.com/PLGm4EeC
<daftykins> erste: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<erste> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11158959/
<blastop> sorry, lost my unity dock and window decorations. Does that sound like a compiz issue?
<erste> seems quite bad heh :P
<daftykins> yeah you're gonna need to do as yurikoles suggests, though it's not without risk to your data - so if you have anything mission critical on there, this might not be a good idea
<sveta> I thought compiz was dead for over a year
<daftykins> it's used in unity.
<erste> what he suggest .. this?  fsck /dev/sdb1
<daftykins> erste: yep but with sudo
<erste> ok will try
<erste> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/BE3rHbPU
<erste> don't really understand what it will do
<yurikoles> ctrl+c
<erste> cancel it?
<yurikoles> rerun fsck -y /dev/sdb1
<yurikoles> -y will provide positive answers
<erste> rerunning.. will comeback with a pastebin
<daftykins> well that one showed your main woe is over already
<erste> main woe?
<daftykins> main problem
<Craigwell> anyone around with experience cloning ntfs partitions ?
<daftykins> so just test mount later
<erste> I see..
<daftykins> Craigwell: clonezilla is amazing
<Craigwell> i've been using it,
<Craigwell> a few attempts now
<daftykins> what's up then?
<Craigwell> having issues with resizing file system
<Craigwell> been using -r parameter,
<erste> daftykins: yurikoles : this is the new result: http://pastebin.com/FjA1PSy1
<daftykins> what's the overall goal, Craigwell ?
<Craigwell> i have a 120gb drive with a linux swap, ext4, and two ntfs partitions, one of which is bootable (win7)
<yurikoles> you will see when it finishes
<Craigwell> trying to copy them to a larger 500gb wd black drive
<hurdos> Hello
<Craigwell> the ext4 copies and resizes no problem,
<daftykins> Craigwell: can you live with only Windows being larger afterwards?
<Craigwell> but the ntfs ones copy, but i cannot resize them
<daftykins> Craigwell: just resize from inside Windows. simples!
<yurikoles> ntfsresize?
<Craigwell> i can't get the win7 partitioin to boot
<yurikoles> you need to reinstall bootloader
<Craigwell> tried grub restore
<daftykins> Craigwell: you'll likely need to reinstall its' loader, then reinstall GRUB later
<yurikoles> update-grub
<Craigwell> i did update grub
<Craigwell> it reestablishes the win7 entry,
<vonsyd0w> what about using gparted to resize ntfs parts?
<Craigwell> but when i try to select it it hangs
<daftykins> vonsyd0w: eww
<Craigwell> gparted hangs when trying to check / repair ntfs partition
<Craigwell> and wont mount them
<hurdos> How to install ffmpeg package?
<Craigwell> it;s been bizarre
<daftykins> Craigwell: here's a tip, run the windows installer and let it start - then boot clonezilla again and clone from partition to partition
<daftykins> (i.e. you quit the installer before letting it finish copying)
<SchrodingersScat> !info ffmpeg | hurdos: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg ?
<ubottu> hurdos: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg ?: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.5.6-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 1145 kB, installed size 1751 kB
<reisio> hurdos: if it's not available for your version, install libav for the time being
<kilde> yurikoles: http://pastebin.com/CG2hpQvw
<Craigwell> dafty... not sure i'm game for that
<Craigwell> don't quite understand
<daftykins> oh :( it's easy
<Craigwell> using win boot usb and aborting an install ?
<daftykins> or just delete what you have, make NTFS partitions the size you want, then clone them
<hurdos> reisio: I tried $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg but it wrote «No JSON object could be decoded» :(
<daftykins> yep
<Craigwell> i did try making the partitions and doing partition to partition copy,
<Craigwell> and also drive clone with auto resize
<Craigwell> both had exact same result
<daftykins> which Windows is it?
<yurikoles> kiide, have you tried previous kernel?
<Craigwell> i can mount the non boot ntfs, but its not resized
<Craigwell> i cannot mount the win 7
<daftykins> hrmm. can be quite fiddly what you're up to, and it sounds so messy having Windows after Linux
<erste> woa.. the fsck command is running crazy now.. lots of numbers.. it has a lot of .. "Pass" btw, "Pass 1".. "Pass2.. 3.4..5.. now is spilling numbers in this format: (xxxxxx--xxxx) -
<daftykins> don't you have the third little win7 boot partition?
<Craigwell> the win 7 wont mount, mentions that it was hibernated (which is possible), but I cannot mount in -ro either from terminal
<kilde> yurkoles: how can I change it?
<daftykins> Craigwell: can you not boot the original again and properly shut it down?
<Craigwell> dafty: no
<Craigwell> daftykins: i will try that
<Craigwell> it will be my last gasp before doing a fresh install
<Craigwell> of win 7
<Craigwell> will that complicate my cloning of the ext4 ?
<yurikoles> kilde: just press any key at boot then you will see then ubuntu advanced options
<daftykins> Craigwell: surely you've already done that and don't need to touch the Linux ones anymore?
<yurikoles> then you will see previous kernels
<Craigwell> sda1: swap, sda2: ext4, sda3: win7, sda4: common
<Craigwell> daftykins: right, just install to the partition, leave ext4 alone and repair grub after . gotcha
<Craigwell> i will try a proper shutdown on the original drive first, attempt clone once more before i give up and do a fresh install though. Thank you!
<daftykins> np
<erste> hey daftykins yurikoles ... looks like it finished .. and it seems that it solved
<erste> will try to boot from it now
<daftykins> mounts ok now?
<erste> from this live usb yes
<daftykins> yeah that'll work
<daftykins> be sure to unmount ;)
<erste> I'll see if I can boot
<erste> oh yea.. :P
<erste> brb then :)
<esalinas> which command could I use to list all de pdf files on my pc?
<esalinas> ls **.pdf doesn't works
<SchrodingersScat> esalinas: find / -name "*.pdf"
<erste> daftykins, yurikoles hey :P I'm on external hd now :)
<daftykins> it was external the whole time D:
<erste> :P yah
<erste> haha
<erste> thanks a lot man :)
<erste> I will now check if I can boot windows 7 , lol.. sometimes I fix one and break the another.. lol
<esalinas> SchrodingersScat, ty
<David-A> esalinas: to ignore case (.PDF,.Pdf,.pDF) replace -name with -iname
<David-A> esalinas: (maybe -iname is not posix standard, but this is ubuntu channel, so it is okay)
<erste> well, everything works fine now :P, both windows and linux boot :P
<erste> btw, is it normal for ubuntu's running on external hd to freeze completely from time to time?, like after few hours of using, I'm forced to make the REISUB thing
<daftykins> erste: \o/
<kilde> yurikoles: I only find the previous version. I remember now that I had to clean out the older versions because I was out of room in that file. Can I just download a previouse version?
<daftykins> erste: dunno, i'd not run an OS from external personally
<daftykins> i would think no
<erste> weird right? .. I installed on an ext hd so that I can plug in any pc
<gfixler2> so I can't log in to my account - I get a thump and kicked back out to the login
<gfixler2> but I can log in as guest just fine, and to any WM (unity, i3, xmonad)
<gfixler2> switching to the F1 shell, I could log in as me, so it wasn't my password or anything
<gfixler2> my ~ files were all there
<gfixler2> but switching back to F7, the guest shell (where I was chatting in here) was gone
<gfixler2> is this expected?
<excalibr> There's no way to back up individual files with dejavu backup, right?
<mmp> quit
<gfixler2> by logging in over on F1, did I kick out the guest on F7?
<daftykins> gfixler2: but are they all owned by you, in ~ ?
<gfixler2> daftykins: I didn't think to check
<daftykins> gfixler2: no it'll still be there
<daftykins> gfixler2: log in and run "ls -al ~/"
<gfixler2> guest should still be logged in?
<daftykins> yep
<gfixler2> ok, must have been a glitch or something
 * gfixler2 goes to try it out
<gfixler2> yay, you're still here
<gfixler2> and yes, I owned all the files in there
<gfixler2> I'm leaning toward it being some dotfile settings
<daftykins> alright this is a shotgun approach but worth a go
<gfixler2> going to unsymlink all my file s that link to .dotfiles/*
<daftykins> try "mv ~/.config ~/.configold"
<gfixler2> daftykins: what kinds of things are in there?
<daftykins> then try logging in again graphically
<gfixler2> unity/ubuntu stuff?
<daftykins> yep and a lot of software configs
<daftykins> but it doesn't matter for a test
<gfixler2> is it possible to switch user and switch back to this guest account?
<daftykins> pass
<daftykins> i don't know if you can have both in concurrently
<gfixler2> I'll probably lose this shell and have to go through all the weechat loggin in again
<gfixler2> so before I go, here's the plan:
<gfixler2> move ~/.config and reboot
<gfixler2> if that doesn't work, move it back and kill my .dotfiles symlinks in ~
<gfixler2> and reboot
<daftykins> er, no need for a full reboot
<gfixler2> just log out?
<daftykins> just log out of guest and log in :>
<gfixler2> ah, k
<gfixler2> 8 years of linux, and I still don't know what I'm doing
 * gfixler2 goes to try to config and dotfiles things
<gfixler2> thanks!
<VFDPrim> evening all
<gfixler> daftykins: it was my .bashrc, apparently
<VFDPrim> any one know how to get a thumb drive to show up that wont automaticly
<gfixler> I'm back in
<gfixler> had to reboot when the system hung, though - I'm hoping things aren't unstable
<daftykins> gfixler: weird!
<daftykins> gfixler: what flagged it?
<gfixler> I tried moving .config, but it didn't fix it
<gfixler> so I looked at the symlinks in ~ in the F1 shell
<gfixler> figured .bashrc might be the culprit
<gfixler> moved it, tried to switch user, but it went all pink and weird and then to a shell
<gfixler> where it spit out a long stream of errors I didn't understand
<gfixler> then it froze
<gfixler> so I rebooted
<gfixler> and I'm in
<oshell> hello..
<daftykins> hi
<VFDPrim> hello
<oshell> where?
<andrewjs18> anyone know of a good tutorial to stop people from hitting my postfix server to spam it?
<andrewjs18> daftykins, ^
<andrewjs18> =)
<daftykins> no idea sorry, never done in-house mail
<andrewjs18> kept seeing a few IPs trying to connect to my server when I was scanning the mail log
<andrewjs18> probably best to reject their traffic if it matches some sort of file in postfix
<daftykins> andrewjs18: surely they just failed outgoing auth, no?
<andrewjs18> I think it's just spammers trying to connect to the server
<andrewjs18> daftykins, ^
<andrewjs18> probably trying to prob for email addresses
<andrewjs18> probe*
<coffeecup> How do you compile vim from source with lua I keep getting -lua even though I've installed it and
<coffeecup> still nothing
<maarhart> I want my usb tv receiver to automatically wake up from suspend. But it does not, I have to unplug it and plug it again. Please help me
<aerth> how do i find out what touch screen i have? my touch screen works in ubuntu
<aerth> "it works" but i want to see which drivers or firmware is being loaded
<daftykins> aerth: read through dmesg or boot.log maybe?
<aerth> i noticed in the activated proprietary drivers section it has an "unknown driver" for microcode processor . could that be it?
<aerth> in the area where broadcom 43x etc show up (not in my case)
<daftykins> pass
<aerth> thanks
<phix> so any ideas?
<phix> Re ----> ok vino-server is using 100% CPU.  Is there a fix for this yet?  I have seen on forums that this issue has existed since 2006.
<helloubuntu> hello, I'm experiencing very slow internet through wifi, I'm getting fair speed for few minutes after restarting network manager, what will be the possible culprit?
<maarhart> any help with my question? I am trying this http://paste.debian.net/178025 but I get an error
<daftykins> maarhart: either blacklist it or boot with the device removed to remove the module
<maarhart> daftykins: trying rmmod -f
<daftykins> *crash*
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> (no really it can happen)
<maarhart> not yet
<maarhart> daftykins: http://paste.debian.net/178028
<daftykins> isn't that the same 0o
<tapout> i formatted my jumpdrive, unetbootin, tried the 15.04 iso.  Each time i reboot, "Operating system not found" on the flash drive.  I'm specifically trying to boot from that flash drive
<Azumineko> I had a question about an issue I am having and wondered if anyone could answer it?  Every time I try to install Ubuntu Server 14.04 when it tries to mount the installation media it fails and will go no further is there anything I can do to fix this?  I have tried both CD and USB keys.
<vlt> Azumineko: Have you checked the md5sum of your ISO file?
<Azumineko> let me check it real fast
<Azumineko> Checksum is valid
<tapout> i'm using 15.04 iso and it's not working for me, so could be a problem with it
<Azumineko> hm
<localhost_FlameG> hey
<HewloThere> Hey, my SSH lines start with just "$", but they use to start with "user@hostname:/location#
<HewloThere> e.g. http://i.imgur.com/mh8VpR9.png vs http://i.imgur.com/8KhQfi2.png
<Fjorgynn> morning
<Fjorgynn> HewloThere: one second
<HewloThere> =)
<Fjorgynn> # is common name for the root prompt which means that you're using the shell as a root user
<Fjorgynn> in Ubuntu you can also use root commands with sudo "sudo apt-get update" updates the packages list
<Fjorgynn> root@ds1051:~# means that you are using the shell as root@computername:~#
<Fjorgynn> > /home means that you're in the /home directory
<Fjorgynn> you can always use pwd to check which directory you are in
<Fjorgynn> HewloThere: why where you using your computer as root
<HewloThere> Fjorgynn, I just installed it. I'm setting stuff up.
<HewloThere> What I mean is, in SSH, it's showing a $, not the other stuff.
<Fjorgynn> HewloThere: you are using ubuntu right?
<HewloThere> Of course
<HewloThere> 14.04.2 LTS
<Fjorgynn> by default the root user is not active
<HewloThere> ?
<Fjorgynn> and why are you creating folders in /home
<HewloThere> What?
<Fjorgynn> http://i.imgur.com/8KhQfi2.png
<Fjorgynn> cd /home
<Fjorgynn> mkdir hewlothers
<HewloThere> Because I have my hewlothere user and the homes aren't being made.
<Ben64> thats not how to do that
<Fjorgynn> Ben64: :D
<HewloThere> I used useradd. Should I use adduser?
<Ben64> yes
<Fjorgynn> yes
<arlen> yes
<Fjorgynn> useradd is good if you know what you're doing
<Fjorgynn> If you don't know what you are doing you should not be root.
<Fjorgynn> $ sudo adduser
<Fjorgynn> put sudo in front of all "root commands"
<Fjorgynn> IF YOU KNOW what you are doing you can obtain a root prompt doing $ sudo -i
<Fjorgynn> but you can harm your system badly
<GlitchedCode> hello :)
<GlitchedCode> i was wondering, are there any crucial differences between xserver-xorg-lts-utopic and xserver-xorg?
<GlitchedCode> i need the latter
<GlitchedCode> and the former is giving me a lot of problems with dependencies
<Fjorgynn> I don't even have xserver-xorg-lts-utopic
<GlitchedCode> ubuntu version?
<GlitchedCode> i'm using 14.04.2
<GlitchedCode> oh and i'm also a xubuntu user
<Guest28181> zal
<GlitchedCode> brb
<sabgenton> I have updated the LTS usb stick I was using to 15.04
<sabgenton> it seems to be  without a grub booter
<sabgenton> is this a change or something a miss with my installment on the usb?
<sabgenton> anyone round?
<Daghdha> I has question regarding apps that crash. Transmission crashed earlier, and i got a 'do you want to restrt' option.
<Daghdha> It now has crashed again, but now i fon't get that option
<Daghdha> how come?
<Daghdha> infact OS doesn't seem to know it crashed
 * Daghdha restarts server to make daemon start up again
<tapout> Azumineko, turns out my usb key was damaged.  I used Rufus that kept telling me it failed.  New USB key, rufus worked flawlessly
<zamba> i want to run 'script' for every new console i open.. is that possible to do automatically?
<maarhart> I want to run a script during wake up from suspend
<maarhart> these are the contents: http://paste.debian.net/178084
<maarhart> the script is /etc/pm/sleep.d/myscript.sh
<maarhart> but it does not load
<jzc_> hi
<CopperGold> my computer died would anyone like to donate to my fund to get a new one
<cfhowlett> CopperGold, no and wrong channel.  perhaps gofundme or kickstarter would be better for you
<jzc_> this is my first time use irc (in hexchat) why it display so many information about who join or quit .
<cfhowlett> jzc_, you can turn that off in settings
<jzc_> i`m try to find but faile
<cfhowlett> jzc_, right click on the #ubuntu channel trb
<cfhowlett> *tab*
<sabgenton> can anyone tell me if vivid is without grub in the install cd (opposed to trusty)?
<jzc_> where is that setting??
<cfhowlett> sabgenton, yes grub is included
<sabgenton> cfhowlett:  ok I  used  usb-creator-gtk to wipe an image the vivid iso to usb from a trusty live session
<sabgenton> cfhowlett: maybe the trusty verssion of usb-creator-gtk was old an out of date and didn't set it up right
<cfhowlett> sabgenton, didn't set up right.  grub is included by default on all *buntu CD's
<sabgenton> cfhowlett: the live usb  gives me the old boot:  style prompt only
<sabgenton> i can type help and get the menu with F1 F2 F3 options
<sabgenton> but if I boot ubuntu theres not grub
<cfhowlett> sabgenton, I don't know how to image a live session ... sorry
<jzc_> *tab*
<sabgenton> oh wait maybe the grub bits so fast im not geting it,  do you have to press shift esc now?
<sabgenton> I just press esc on trusty to get some options
<maarhart> help please, my script in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ does not load on wakeup
<sabgenton> hmm maybe Im not thinking grub
<cfhowlett> sabgenton, if you're imaging a live session, you won't see grub as you're using only one kernel.  you have to manually trigger grub to see it.
<sabgenton> I'm meaing the options in trusty where you press esc  and you get like  install or just run live cd
<maarhart> the script looks like this: http://paste.debian.net/178105
<sabgenton> I used to use it to type toram  so I could remove the usb stick
<maarhart> it is myscript.sh
<sabgenton> or  text  so I got console only
<cfhowlett> sabgenton, over my head.  can't help.  sorry.  ask again in channel.
<maarhart> it has these permissions: -rwxr-xr-x   1 root           root          348 2015-05-16 11:34 myscript.sh
<sabgenton> ok everyone I'm asking again :P
<sabgenton> :)
<maarhart> help please
<anom> Anyone have xp with getting the latest Photoshop running on 15.04??
<cfhowlett> anom, the latest photoshop will NOT run on 15.04
<cfhowlett> anom, *MAYBE* virtualbox but probably not
<sabgenton> cfhowlett: ah as I thought I remmbered you did get grub at lest in the trusty live cd/usb heres utopic:http://www.faclic.com/files/exploitation-pc/reparer-restaurer-reinstaller-grub2-live-cd-ubuntu-1.jpg
<anom> cfhowlett, with wine.
<sabgenton> that is not happing on vivid for me for some reason not sure if its a stuff up or vivid thing
<cfhowlett> !wine | anom
<ubottu> anom: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<anom> ...
<jayar> anyone else having problems with nginx in 15.04?
<bashermasher> Hi all! How can i print formatted output of a command ? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=v8PmtSv7
<maarhart> please help with my question...
<sabgenton> well vivids booting better on a crapy amd hp netbook
<sabgenton> hopfully the broadcom wifi won't crash like in trusty
<cfhowlett> sabgenton, vivid on  netbook?  suggest you try lubuntu.  lower demands
<sabgenton> well its was spose to be a  low end ultrabook
<sabgenton> it handles unity better than my eeepc with an atom
<jayar> im runnin a 10 yr old XPS with no issues
<lotuspsychje> !ask | maarhart
<ubottu> maarhart: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> sabgenton, disregard my suggestion then
<sabgenton> don't wory about it
<sabgenton> :)
<maarhart> thanks lotuspsychje
<ph88> i fell asleep doing dist upgrade on battery ... so laptop ran out of battery. I start my pc and configure all packages. 2 questions: how can i trigger getting this menu again? http://pastebin.com/zeKdrLzG and how can i confirm the dist upgrade was succesful ?
<ph88> daftykins i already did dkpg --configure a
<cfhowlett> ph88, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ph88> ok thx ill try it
<ph88> cfhowlett: nothing to do .. and i also dont get the dialog
<root> how to open port 443 in ubuntu server
<Guest76985> how to open port 443 in ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> ph88, sudo do-release-upgrade              ??
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | Guest76985
<ubottu> Guest76985: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Guest51706> Hi all
<ph88> cfhowlett: no new release found
<Guest51706> I have problem with my grub
<lotuspsychje> !details | Guest51706
<ubottu> Guest51706: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> ph88, that would seem to indicate that you're all caught up then
<ph88> cfhowlett: ok but what about the dialog ? is my grub file replaced now or do i have the old one ?
<Guest51706> I want use live CD to repair Grub, but i have brtfs on sda4, how repair it
<cfhowlett> ph88, I can't see the dialog --- your paste is blocked here in china.
<lotuspsychje> !fixgrub | Guest51706
<ubottu> Guest51706: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ph88> cfhowlett: maybe another bin ?
<Guest51706> I use ubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | Guest51706
<ubottu> Guest51706: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Guest51706> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11162716/
<userocker> Hello guys! Help me pls with 1 thing. http://www.msrprelay.org/projects/msrprelay/wiki/InstallationGuide i installed this from repo, then they say Configure the MSRP Relay by copying config.ini.sample to config.ini and editing it . But i dont know, where to find this config files. Where they usually? I m very wick in linux
<Guest51706> Yes btrfs
<jayar> i think im goin back to 14...
<cfhowlett> ph88, you have pastebinit?  edit your /home/.pastebinit.xml       so your pastebin = http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> jayar: good choice, 14.04 is real stable
<Guest51706> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair and http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd not worked
<ph88> cfhowlett: it doesnt look good on this bin paste.ubuntu.com/11162741/
<jayar> just installed 15 the other day, cuz it asked... now i wished i hadnt
<Guest51706> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt not worked in mount
<cfhowlett> jayar, :)  LTS only might just save your sanity.  14.04.2   is current
<lotuspsychje> jayar: fresh install a 14.04 with updates
<lotuspsychje> userocker: maybe you can use the 'whereis' command from terminal?
<Guest51706> How mount btrfs for live cd, i have acces to root for chroot
<gshmu1> Cannot export VPN connection
<gshmu1> Error: unknown error.
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | gshmu1
<gshmu1> lotuspsychje: I can't understand
<Guest51706> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd - this is instruction to EXT4 Partition. I have btrfs partition
<Guest51706> Hello ?
<cfhowlett> Guest51706, what?
<ubottu> gshmu1: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Guest51706> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs I don't understand
<gshmu1> ubottu: my vpn is work ok, but i can't export it (PPTP)
<sabgenton> jayar: why whats wrong with 15?
<userocker> lotuspsychje, thank you for response. i tried whereis command, but it shows where is binary file, but i need config file
<sabgenton> (interested)
<Guest76985> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Guest76985> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Guest76985>  metasploit
<Guest76985> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Guest76985> invoke-rc.d: initscript metasploit, action "start" failed.
<Guest76985> dpkg: error processing metasploit (--configure):
<Guest76985>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Guest76985> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Guest76985>  metasploit
<Guest76985> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Guest76985
<ubottu> Guest76985: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest51706> How fix grub in ubuntu 15.04
<gshmu1> try live cd
<userocker> lotuspsychje, thank you, i found the config file in /etc/msrprelay . whreis shown me it
<lotuspsychje> !yay | userocker
<ubottu> userocker: Glad you made it! :-)
<Guest51706> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11162963/ not worked
<blank_gangbang> test
<cfhowlett> !test | blank_gangbang
<tapout> !jdk
<blank_gangbang> ok
<Nokaji> I have a music CD in /dev/sr0 - I can't play it or even see it in FILES (Nautilus), the Drive details however show up in DISKS (Utility). Not sure if this is a 'mount' problem. Any ideas?
<tapout> when installing JDK, should I install java8-jdk or .. openjdk-8-jdk.  they both get to the same place, but I wonder why java8-jdk exists
<Nokaji> okay, i can also find the dvd drive with 'wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -checkdrive' - ut am unable plus unsure how to open, then edit wodim.conf with file permissions
<Nokaji> but*
<Nokaji> apparently it is some sort of bug, I'm trying to wade through some fixes
<the_tricky> hello there, guys
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<the_tricky> anyone to help me open a corrupted .jpg file?
<ikonia> it's corrupted....
<ikonia> hence can't open
<the_tricky> is there a way to recover it?
<ikonia> how would you recover it ?
<bekks> Restore it from your backup.
<the_tricky> because a friend of mine gave me a USB with backups
<the_tricky> there were some .jpg
<the_tricky> and now I can't open them
<the_tricky> but he says they were OK
<ikonia> the_tricky: the command "file" against one of them
<the_tricky> ikonia: img_0500.jpg: data
<ikonia> the_tricky: then it's not a jpeg
<ikonia> or it's a damaged file so seen as data
<the_tricky> ikonia: well, thanks for your help
<the_tricky> ikonia: no way to restore, I suppose?
<ikonia> no, as you've not got a back
<ikonia> backup
<Free_Islam> niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers niggers nigger
<the_tricky> OK, couldn't you advise me a script to mass remove those corrupted .jpg?
<ikonia> remove ?
<ikonia> as in delete
<the_tricky> yes
<ikonia> just open in a file manager and group select them and delete them
<kanhiay> i am using ubuntu 14.04 and is there any way to restrict background data usage
<the_tricky> that's not the way, probably
<ikonia> the_tricky: why is that not theh way ?
<ikonia> the
<kanhiay> i am just using pidgin right now and only on IRC ubuntu channel
<the_tricky> because, for example, img_0500.jpg is corrupted and img_0501.jpg is OK
<kanhiay> but my data usage is high, i am on mobile internet and i have disabled automatic updates.
<the_tricky> and there are several hundreds of them
<bekks> the_tricky: Then remove the corrupted one and keep the non-corrupted one.
<ikonia> the_tricky: then how can you expect to script whats good/bad if you don't know which ones are good/bad
<ikonia> the_tricky: you could script running file against each one and if it shows up as data rather than jpeg, rm it
<the_tricky> ikonia: yep, that's the thing I am talking about
<ikonia> ok, so do that
<ikonia> just eval the output of file
<the_tricky> so god damn suck at bash scripting
<the_tricky> what do you mean by "eval"?
<ikonia> eval = evaluate
<abhishekarora> hi
<user__> для чего чат этот?
<ikonia> !ru | user__
<ubottu> user__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pratik> hi
<pratik> may i get link to chatting room to chat with my friends?
<pratik>  may i get link to chatting room to chat with my friends?
<dear> hi
<dear> i want to secure my ubuntu with firewall and want to remove everything from it which contact google, facebook or any other network automatically
<bekks> dear: Then pull the cable, basically ;) Ubuntu ships with ufw, as a firewall solution.
<pratik>  may i get link to chatting room to chat with my friends?  Answer me pls
<MonkeyDust> dear  ghostery plugin prevents being tracked by such sites
<dear> bekks i am new to linux, and want to learn it, i have done it on my android, removing everything of google, facebook and samsung related, and then using firewall to block all incoming and outgong traffic with exceptions, is that possible with linux?
<bekks> dear: Sure.
<sikio> MonkeyDust: I hear ghostery no longer helps against tracking
<sikio> they sold out or something
<dprc> ghost never did
<pratik>  may i get link to chatting room to chat with my friends?  Answer me pls
<pratik>  may i get link to chatting room to chat with my friends?  Answer me pls
<ikonia> pratik: sorry no
<ikonia> pratik: try #freenode for help on how to use IRC
<dear> bekks: MonkeyDust: i was looking for a guide on search engines but couldn't find one that can relate to my need
<MonkeyDust> sikio  sad to hear, i've used it for some time
<pratik> no i want room to chat with cool buddies. I forgot its nam
<pratik> e
<paulus68> Hi I get this error  file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found grub rescue, I followed this guide
<bekks> sikio: daftykins: I am still successfully using ghostery.
<dear> i want an app that can track all the apps for their internet connections, it can log which app making connection to which ip, so i can allow or deny accordingly
<bekks> dear: So log all your traffic, using ufw, and configure allow/deny rules accordingly.
<ikonia> pratik: #freenode can teach you how to search channels
<bekks> dear: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<dprc> or use one of the proxy pkgs in repo
<pratik> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30124782/debug-project-in-phpstorm/30163276#30163276
<pratik> Can i run Ruby on rails on Ubantu ?
<ikonia> pratik: ruby on rails is available on ubuntu
<pratik> for free ?
<bekks> pratik: Yes.
<ikonia> pratik: yes, it's opensource software
<pratik> thanks , is it better than PHP  ?
<ikonia> thats your opinion to make
<pratik> php is best
<ikonia> then use php
<pratik> ROR is also cool
<ikonia> pratik: you're in a channel for ubuntu support
<ikonia> please try to stick to that topic
<dprc> pratik: theyre both awful but rails have a more sane syntax
<pratik> sorry
<paulus68> askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-normal-mod-not-found and still have the same problem
<dear> bekks: is ther a gui for that ufw?
<paulus68> reinstalled ubuntu still same problem any Ideas on how to solve this I'm running on ubuntu 14.04 LTS this happened after the latest kernel update
<dprc> dear: gufw
<wesley9946> hi, my laptop (Dell Inspiron 9400) doesn't output any DVI signal to my monitor when ubuntu is running, GPU is a Intel 945GM
<wesley9946> DVI cable type is DVI-D Single Link
<pratik> @dprc , you are awful !!!! If you are smart you should have developed your own programming language!
<dprc> pratik: troll harder
<dear> good, is ufw also block per app basics?
<paulus68> ikonia: do you have a suggestion for me?
<ikonia> paulus68: in regard to what ?
<dprc> dear: no, it will block only ports
<paulus68> ikonia: boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found
<pratik> sory
<wesley9946> bump
<paulus68> ikonia: this after a kernel update
<dear> only ports? or ip and port?
<dprc> it can filter both
<ikonia> paulus68: it would be odd for a kernel update to change the grub install
<shadow193> Hi all
<Loshki> paulus68: can you verify this by booting the previous kernel?
<dprc> ufw is just an easy front end to iptables/netfilter
<ikonia> it's not a kernel file
<ikonia> it's part of the grub install
<paulus68> ikonia: followed this guide askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-normal-mod-not-found and still have the same problem
<bekks> dear: ip and port.
<paulus68> Loshki: not possible it directly stops at this message before I can choose anything
<dear> it says in guide, it can block, ips and ports, thats a basic firewall, i also want to block by site names like google.com, facebook.com etc, @dprc
<paulus68> Loshki: even did a re-install same problem
<dprc> you can blackhole those using the hosts files
<bekks> dear: So do it :)
<shadow193> I have a problem, I cant install amd additional driver, in additional driver application, pointer on list jumps back to xorg driver. I have searched in google and people write about changing software server, but that doesnt work for me at all, does anyone have any ideas about my problem ??
<dear> bekks: dprc: can you please give me an example line to block a CIDR format ip range ?
<bekks> dear: you should read up on the link given, first.
<dprc> dear: there are proxies that are tailor made for this kind of filtering (blocking of facebook, advertisements etc) etc in the repos; just grep around
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<paulus68> ikonia: how can it be possible to get this message on a fresh install
<ikonia> if it's not installed correctly
<shadow193> I have a problem, I cant install amd additional driver, in additional driver application, pointer on list jumps back to xorg driver. I have searched in google and people write about changing software server, but that doesnt work for me at all, does anyone have any ideas about my problem ??
<paulus68> ikonia: I choose use something else in the installer there I selected my first sdd as /home my second sdd with a /boot /root partition and let the installer do it's thing
<ikonia> paulus68: ok ?
<paulus68> ikonia: after that same message appear
<ikonia> look at where it's trying to look to expect that file
<MStar_> hello
<paulus68> ikonia: that's why I created after the first attempt a seperate boot partition  and tried again same result
<MStar_> somebody here
<paulus68> ikonia: I dont want to touch my home partition since it's on a seperate drive
<grek_> próbuje zaintalowac statsd wraz z graphite - stastsd chyba dziala graphite nie wiem - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-statsd-to-collect-arbitrary-stats-for-graphite-on-ubuntu-14-04
<grek_> piszą Refresh the page if you already had it running: http://domain_name_or_ip
<grek_> sorry
<grek_> i try install graphite from here
<grek_> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-statsd-to-collect-arbitrary-stats-for-graphite-on-ubuntu-14-04
<grek_> where i can conffigure some domain od web port ?
<grek_> in manual - Refresh the page if you already had it running: http://domain_name_or_ip b
<grek_> but i have other sites on localhost
<paulus68> ikonia: for some reason my grub is installed on my homedrive how do I change this to the correct drive?
<ikonia> paulus68: either re-install and pay close attention to the options your select or do a manual grub install
<jcb123> Hi, I'm a new user and I'd like to know how to change what my mouse buttons do. On windows I had the "backward" button mapped to the middle mouse because my scroll wheel is hard to press down on because it moves. I was wondering how to do this?
<jcb123> I can't seem to find anything in the Ubuntu store, and google gives me a bunch of things that I don't understand.
<jcb123> When I search "Xinput" in the ubuntu store it says its already installed, but I can't find the button for it in the menu
<ikonia> it's not a button launched app
<jcb123> Then how do you get to it?
<ikonia> you need to run it from the command line
<ikonia> thats how it takes arguments
<jcb123> Okay, I'm not sure how to do any of that. I was just looking for something with a menu
<jcb123> Like, when i googled it it told me to run things from command line, but I don't understand how it works or how to make it do what I want. I guess its kind of obvious, this is my first time using ubuntu.
<madebymarkca> what are you trying to figure out jcb?
<dprc> dear: i think you have to do a hyphen or something for gufw instead of simple "/24"
<dprc> is a little finicky
<jcb123> How to map my "backward" mouse button to the middle mouse key (this is the only change I really need, I have other ones I'd like to make, but I don't know how to replicate them on ubuntu like I had them on windows)
<dear> dprc: i'm studying that guide right now, i think i have found something to my interest, but still url filtering is another issue and cannot be done in a firewall. which proxy is good for this purpose?
<jcb123> Like, I had my middle mouse button change the mouse sensitivity and the side button was mapped to the "windows logo" key. I used to have the "forward" button mapped to an AutoHotKey scruipt, but I don't think thats possible since AHK has no linux stuff.
<jcb123> But, all I really need for now is backward button to middle mouse.
<jcb123> I found these: "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto", "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MouseCustomizations" but, I don't understand them. All I wanted was a little menu.
<Zta> After using the Startup Disk Creator to create a 15.04 USB instaler, I was shown the option to test the image.  That launched qemu and the image failed.  I'd like to boot it with qemu again.  How do I do this?  The Startup Disk Creator doesn't offer the option on a USB with an image on it =(
<madebymarkca> I have never used auto hot key, just looking at what it does
<Zta> + prior to rewriting the image to the USB stick.
<dear> dprc: it would have been good if there was the ability in firewall to block per app by UID, that would do a great security, as i could block all apps and then only allow few which i want with strict rules of where they can contact and where not
<jcb123> It was my first "language" - not sure what to call it since its not a "programming language" - but I had a menu where I could highlight anything and tell my system to google it, or put it in the calculator, and a few other things.
<bekks> dear: One of the proxy server solutions in the ubuntu repos.
<jcb123> I guess its a "scripting language"
<dear> dprc: as it is possible in android with afwall+, linux should have more options then android
<madebymarkca> you can remap keys, but I haven't remapped mouse btns, just trackpad
<madebymarkca> shouldn't be very hard though
<jcb123> But, all I really need is the simple ones - middle mouse to backward button being the most important. Its impossible to use a Logiteck Performace MX's middle mouse button without scrolling.
<bekks> jcb123: It is possible, I am using it without scrolling :)
<madebymarkca> I usually do it through the command line, but you could try btnx
<madebymarkca> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/lucid/btnx-config/
<jcb123> Different strokes for different fokes I guess :3
<paulus68> ikonia: is there a way to remove the /boot dir using a live session
<dprc> dear: there are things like Privoxy etc which ease the filtering somewhat (instead of managing tonnes of filters by hand)
<dear> bekks: sorry as i said i'm new, i am not familiar with linux, i know what is a repo, but how do i browse ubuntu repo to see what proxies are there ?
<jcb123> When I click on that I get "There isn’t a software package called “btnx-config” in your current software sources."
<paulus68> ikonia: if I use my terminal it sais it's removed and when I check in the explorer its still there?
<madebymarkca> http://www.ghacks.net/2011/06/28/how-to-customize-extra-mouse-buttons-in-linux/
<dear> i just came from windows,
<madebymarkca> but command line best way :) hah
<dprc> dear: to limit by binary (app), it may be possible to do this with AppArmor
<dprc> I know you can do it with SELinux for sure but an not 100% about AppArmor
<bekks> dear: you could use "apt-cache search proxy", e.g., or talk a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DansGuardian https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<jcb123> Is there like, a beginner tutorial to command line? I've never used anything like this, and it's super confusing and forgien to me for something I find really simple on other playforms
<dprc> bekks: i already recommend Privoxy to them
<jcb123> So... btnx says its not in the software center >.<
<bekks> dprc: Yeah, thats why I gave hima link to read up on that ;)
<madebymarkca> you just need to find a ppa, what version of linux are you on
<dprc> squid gets a lil complicated sometimes...
<jcb123> ppa? and the newest one I think? I just downloaded it yesterday
<dear> thanks @bekks & @dprc: i will have a look and study them, and then i will come back if i had more questions :)
<madebymarkca> hah :)
<madebymarkca> k
<jcb123> 14.04.2 - I checked the ubuntu website
<dear> btw i'm on ubuntu 15.04
<dear> hey i also have some question on full disk encryption if you can help on that? bekks: dprc: ?
<bekks> dear: Ask the question first...
<zan> #skype
<madebymarkca> http://awesomelinux.blogspot.ca/2012/08/btnx-for-ubuntu-1204-precise.html
<madebymarkca> can try this
<jcb123> dear, This might actually be something I can help with too! The main reason I abandoned windows was because Truecrypt went and swan dived into the sun.
<madebymarkca> like i said, never used that program
<madebymarkca> usually do remapping from the terminal
<leni1> Hey guys. My sister wants to know of a way to install/use WhatsApp on Ubuntu 14.04. Any suggestions on what to do?
<bekks> leni1: "No."
<dprc> jcb123: you can still use TC; nothing (seriously) wrong with it at all
<madebymarkca> http://wiki.mbirth.de/know-how/software/linux/remapping-mouse-buttons.html
<madebymarkca> better tut
<dear> bekks: i currently have installed ubuntu 15.04 with full disk encryption, in setup i selected erase disk and encrypted lvm, that is very easy, but that way i can't create partitions of my likings, like i want a different partition for home, i studied a guide for manual partitioning with encrypted lvm, but that did not work,
<leni1> bekks: Oh. Thanks
<dear> i want manual partitioning with encrypted lvm
<dear> i followed this guide http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/01/16/manual-full-disk-encryption-setup-guide-for-ubuntu-13-10-linux-mint-16/
<bekks> dear: I never messed with that, sorry :)
<dprc> jcb123: http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2015/04/truecrypt-report.html
<jcb123> dprc, For now - better safe than sorry. When it comes to encryption, keeping your tinfoil hat on nice and tight tends to be the best strategy.
<bekks> leni1: All you could do is using it from a webbrowser: https://web.whatsapp.com/
<dear> jcb123: i abandoned windows because of security and privacy issues, i hope i can deal with them in linux :)
<jcb123> madebymarkca, Even though its for 12.04, will it still work on this version?
<dprc> it is perfectly safe. better shape than openssl was a a little while back (this time not Debian's fault!) ;)
<madebymarkca> should be fine :)
<madebymarkca> if it doesn't you can remove it in the software center
<madebymarkca> under installed software
<jcb123> dprc, I guess you could say I just don't feel comfortable with it anymore. Like, what if someone already found a backdoor, and hid it. Now that's its not being patched, they could sell it for a mint.
<dear> jcb123: but i find some facebook and google stuff in my ubuntu, which is not good
<jcb123> dprc, That sounds crazy, but like I said, tinfoil hat on nice and tight.
<madebymarkca> you should learn to use apt jcb :)
<dprc> jcb123: they did a complete review of the code-base, line-by-line: http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2015/04/truecrypt-report.html
<jcb123> madebymarkca, apt?
<madebymarkca> going to end up in the command line lots if you start using linux more
<madebymarkca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<jcb123> madebymarkca, Hmm. Well, since btnx sounds like the developer decided to abandon ship like it was the hindenburg over water - I think I'm going to give Xinput a solid run. I have a few hours today - it is saturday after all.
<dear> i'm used to command line, but not with linux command line, i'm doing Cisco networking and use lot of commands, thats why i'm interested in linux to combine my networking skills with linux, and go extreme in security for testing purposes
<bekks> dear: "i found facebook and google stuff..." - what does that mean, in particular?
<madebymarkca> ok, up to you
<madebymarkca> it's just a wrapper for xinput probably
<madebymarkca> so wouldn't be afraid to try it
<jcb123> Hmm, alright. Lets see what happens :3
<madebymarkca> all most of the gui for linux does is run commands in the background
<bekks> MagePsycho: Which is not true.
<jcb123> madebymarkca,  Heh, I kinda like that. Feels more... transparent.
<madebymarkca> :)
<dear> bekks: i don't like the names good, facebook, and others which don't respect privacy of people, so i always block them completely, but they are here in ubuntu, i don't know what they are doing here and what they can collect, may be analytics or something, i just don't like them at all
<madebymarkca> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/ubuntu-ppa-technology-explained/
<bekks> dear: That doesnt answer my question.
<madebymarkca> that's how many packages are distributed for ubuntu, some come in deb like that one though
<madebymarkca> other formats too :)
<jcb123> dear, Settings > Privacy > Search> Off.
<madebymarkca> but software center is just apt-get
<jcb123> jcb123,  That gets rid of the amazon and online stuff and keyboard tracking.
<jcb123> madebymarkca, You've mentioned apt twice now... what it is?
<dear> bekks: i went in synaptic package manager, and in search write google, there are many packages come in search, i removed google account plugin, but when i tried to remove another one, it said there also will be removed lots of other packages with it, so i didn't remove it
<XenuLives> When can I download Ubuntu Masturbating Monkey?
<bekks> dear: So, why are you concerned that there are packagaes containing said words in their description, showing up when searchibng for them?
<dprc> no one tell them that google and facebook contribute to the code base... ;)
<bekks> dear: sshhhh... :P
<madebymarkca> so I have a question, if anyone know. I have some scripts that I run during ssh logins that use sudo, is the best way to add the .bashrc to sudoers/make an sh script that gets loaded to avoid it asking for the password when executing the scirpts?
<dear> is that true?
<dprc> dear: of course. so does microsoft, and the NSA
<dear> does google and facebook contribute in ubuntu's code base? @bekks @dprc ???
<jcb123> So, when I try to install btnx via command line, it says I have unmet dependencies
<jcb123> and when I try to install those dependencies, they have more dependencies...
<jcb123> Google told me apt-get apparently solves this... but... ah... yeah I know nothing.
<madebymarkca> hah, you shouldn't have to do it from command line
<madebymarkca> that website had deb
<dear> dprc: bekks: if that is true then there is no use of ubuntu for me, i am looking for a linux which is safe and secure to use with confidence,
<madebymarkca> just dl the deb
<madebymarkca> and dbl click
<jcb123> AH! Thank you!\
<jcb123> Is a deb like a setup-exe (not a program exe)
<dprc> dear: there are thousands of organizations that contribute code. it is all open source. that is how linux and this ecosystem works
<sabgenton> whats faster to set up flush box or openbox?
<bekks> dear: Yes.
<sabgenton> yes dear hehe
<bekks> dear: Google contributes to the Linux kernel development too, so you better not use Linux at all then
<bekks> dear: Although your paranoia is pretty pointless. </2cent>
<madebymarkca> sort of like that jcb
<dprc> they also pay developers and sponsor students to work on the pkgs within it too: https://developers.google.com/open-source/soc/
<jcb123> As someone with a rather large, tight fitting tinfoil hat - I actually trust google a fair amount. They're pretty open about what they do with you're data - marketing.
<dprc> surveillance isn't marketing
<Jazzy_J> sabgenton, I prefer blackbox, but openbox is equally good.
<madebymarkca> lel
<sabgenton> Jazzy_J:   just want to instal  openbox or flush box quick and dirty
<dear> bekks: sabgenton: dprc: although i'm not into planning bomb blasts or weapon trading, my use is very simple and i have nothing to hide, but that does not mean i give up struggle to free people from those privacy and security issues, as i said im doing CCIE right now, i want to combine my skills with an operating system which respect privacy, so to find out the best ways to defeat those privacy intruders!
<jcb123> dprc, Exactly, which is why the government isn't involved in marketing ;). Trust me, I've done a lot of research on this, and waded through internet's full of conspiracy. I'm an academic, I trust nothing without proof, and google has proved - to me - that I can trust them, somewhat.
<sabgenton> Jazzy_J: is open box easyer than flushbox?
<Jazzy_J> apt-get install openbox  --- done.
<madebymarkca> no one answer my question :(
<dprc> dear: Ubuntu is the number one Linux platform on servers powering some of the largest organizations in the planet. No need to be overly paranoid
<sabgenton> Jazzy_J: like I don't care if open box is better than flush box if flush box is easyer  in the short term
<MonkeyDust> madebymarkca  as soon as someone has the answer, they will help you
<madebymarkca> :( fine
<MonkeyDust> madebymarkca  repeat your question every 10 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<sabgenton> Jazzy_J: Im not saying I wouldn't use openbox latter for a more main system
<madebymarkca> pretty sure this is what I need to do http://askubuntu.com/questions/155791/how-do-i-sudo-a-command-in-a-script-without-being-asked-for-a-password
<dprc> dear: The Unity Lens/Scopes kerfuffle is something you may want to look into, however.
<sabgenton> Jazzy_J: or  is openbox easyer for the quick and dirty short term aswell
<sabgenton> Jazzy_J: opion?
<sabgenton> :)
<Jazzy_J> sabgenton, I've used openbox a bit. it is very basic to install (literally - apt-get install openbox), edit the menus (text file) and you are good to go.  if you don't install a display manager, you can edit .xinitrc and enter a line "openbox" which will trigger the environment.
<dear> dprc: being number one in one in server environment is not enough if it doesn't respect the privacy of those organisations on operating system level, sure the organizations would have hard firewalls to secure them, but that is not the case for common people
<Jazzy_J> sabgenton, this is assuming that you have a working x server.
<sabgenton> Jazzy_J: yeah it will be beside unity
<sabgenton> for now
<Jazzy_J> I do prefer openbox, but YMMV.
<sabgenton> Jazzy_J: I was lean toward open box any way but if flush box is not any faster to set up  open box it is
<sabgenton> :)
<jcb123> So, I'm setting up btnx, and I think I can do everything. I'm just wondering, is there a command to change mouse sensitivity? And how does it work?
<jcb123> Id like to do a "If sensitivity = 50, change to 10. Else, change to 50"
<Jazzy_J> :)  I use openbox on headless servers that I remote into when I get tired of the command line or on old architectures.
<dear> dprc: i can secure myself with hard firewalls, but as i said, i don't have anything to hide, it's just a hobby that i want to get into extrem security levels to test and help free people from those privacy intruders, i think i will have to learn some coding as well to review the codes myself, as i don't find much people reviewing it sincerely
<jcb123> Nevermind. Looking through settings, ubuntu's default is like, pretty much 0%. So I can't make the mouse super precise.
<dear> btw is ubuntu's firewall able to block kernel?
<sabgenton> jcb123: in google we trust?
<sabgenton> :P
<dprc> dear: nothing can stop the kernel but you can mitigate many things with SELinux (does not ship by default in Ubuntu; will have to disable AppArmor first)
<BubbaGrace> what determines when an app is updated in the official repo?
<BubbaGrace> for instance why is a 5 year old version of avidemux still the most recent
<dprc> it is not the most _recent_ but it is the one currently _supported_
<BubbaGrace> im aware its not the most recent. I meant for the repo it is
<dprc> w/e is fed from repos is the newest version available for your release which is supported
<dprc> you can have newer and shiny things from upstream but you are on your own
<BubbaGrace> define supported? To go back to avidemux, the version in the repos is very broken if used with any modern codec
<BubbaGrace> im just curious what goes in to the decision to add a newer version. I have no reason other than my own curiosity.
<dear> dprc: bekks: sabgenton: what do you say about this post? http://www.linux.org/threads/do-not-use-ubuntu.3977/
<MonkeyDust> BubbaGrace  #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<BubbaGrace> sorry
<dprc> dear: disable the Unity Lens/Scope for those services
<dprc> I am not going to defend this action and is a reason I suggested it be investigated if respect for your privacy is a concern
<dprc> There are alternative distros: Debian proper, Trisquel etc
<dear> dprc: yes i am looking for them now, i should have investigated before but anyhow i have figured out now, and many thanks for you for your great help on my concerns :)
<xer0> hello
<xer0> while installing ubuntu in my dell laptop, it shows (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system.
<xer0> some1 help
<lotuspsychje> xer0: is your dell an uefi machine?
<xer0> no
<dprc> dear: The collection applies to the Unity Lens/Scopes using the Unity Dash feature. It was rather controversial - and remains so - as data collection was enabled by default.
<lotuspsychje> xer0: you try to install via usb stick?
<xer0> yes
<xer0> first it shows something like medium not found /dev/sr0
<xer0> then after sometimes it shows the above message
<lotuspsychje> xer0: you could try no_acpi boot
<xer0> how do i do that?
<lotuspsychje> xer0: try F1 at your usb stick boot and choose no_acpi from there
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hi :p
<EriC^^> hi lotuspsychje :P
<dprc> dear: it is not as intrusive as it used to be, but i believe it is still present. a lot of users switch to Linux Mint after that feature was added
<dear> dprc: is linux mint more secure? being a new user of linux i don't know a lot of terms used in linux, and thats why my questions are rather simple :)
<lotuspsychje> dear and dprc please keep it ubuntu support related in this chat
<dear> lotuspsychje: ok, i appologize for being OT
<xer0> lotuspsychje, its stuck at kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init@ exitcode-0x00000009
<dprc> dear: mint is based on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> xer0: that doesnt sound very good, your system has an ssd perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | dprc
<ubottu> dprc: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xer0> nope
<dprc> lotuspsychje: and your point is?
<ledy> hi
<lotuspsychje> xer0: maybe try another usb port? set bios back to defaults
<lotuspsychje> dprc: that mint discussions dont fit here
<Craigwell> nothing I do will help me to resize an ntfs filesystem after sucessful clone to a new drive w/ larger partition. Clonezilla
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | Craigwell
<Craigwell> I did use the -r parameter, and I can mount the drive
<dprc> lotuspsychje: our line of discussion is ubuntu
<ubottu> Craigwell: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-2 (vivid), package size 528 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | dprc
<ubottu> dprc: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<xer0> tried, still no progress
<lotuspsychje> xer0: what kind of hd is inside?
<ledy> when trying to use Unity, because it's forcing me to use Compiz which seems incompatible with my intel + displaylink cards. for unknown reason, the cards are loaded without acceleration. (Xorg with autoconfiguration and udev etc. untouched). trying the same with Mate or alternatives which don't use Compiz, work well out-of-the-box.
<Craigwell> Ok, Thank you lotuspsychje it worked
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Craigwell
<ubottu> Craigwell: Glad you made it! :-)
<ledy> how does Unity or Compiz "affect" Xorg config?
<Craigwell> Do I need to change uuid or something before I can get grub to boot it?
<lotuspsychje> !uuid | Craigwell
<ubottu> Craigwell: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<xer0> my laptop is dell inspiron 4050 with intel i5 processor HDD is ST9500325AS (500GB)
<Ped_ro> Hi, I need a really quick help: I have to make a program which have to run 2 algorithm. The problem is that one is developed on Ubuntu while the other is coded on windows. Now I'm starting with the GUI: will I face any compatibility issue or, one I have a ".exe" file there is no problem anymore? Thanks for attention :)
<Craigwell> just wondering if I have to change something to match the original drive
<Craigwell> /etc/fstab or something?
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | Craigwell
<ubottu> Craigwell: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Craigwell> excellent! Thanks again
<dear> how do you private chat in webchat?
<lotuspsychje> dear: /query nickname
<MrElendig> /query whoever
<xer0> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MrElendig> or //msg whoever
<dprc> dear: anyway you can disable those unity scopes if take exception Canonical with spying on you: http://www.howtogeek.com/126995/how-to-disable-the-amazon-search-ads-in-ubuntus-unity-dash/?tag=823814-20
<xray> hello
<Craigwell> hmm
<Craigwell> the partitions on the old and new drive have the same uuid's as reported by sudo blkid
<xray> can anyone tell me the safest way to transfer data between 2 ubuntu computers using ssh or should i be looking at another website
<MrElendig> xray: ssh is fine
<Craigwell> xray: I've just had a crash course in clonezilla
<Ped_ro> Can't anyone help me?
<Craigwell> it is very powerful and quick, with a decent gui and options
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Ped_ro
<xray> is clonezilla the best to use are there some instructions anywhere please
<ubottu> Ped_ro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xray> i will try clonezilla thanks
<Craigwell> hang on xray
<xray> okay
<Craigwell> https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/783416-how-to-image-and-clone-hard-drives-with-clonezilla
<Craigwell> this is a good link to start with,
<Craigwell> and there's a second i found useful. one sec
<xray> many thanks craigwell
<Craigwell> this link helps with the usage a bit more
<Craigwell> http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-clone-hard-drives-clonezilla
<xray> i know clonezilla maybe clones harddrives but i just wanted to transfer some files using ssh ftp
<atuvenie> Hey, can someone help me with a little problem. I have ubuntu server 14.04.2 and for some reason it is ignoring my static ip setting in /etc/network/interfaces
<xray> i was trying using filezilla but i got some kind of error
<Craigwell> good luck.. it's not bad, but took me a few attempts to get it right, ntfs partitions tricky. I'm still working on mine - the room was just helping me ;-)
<atuvenie> after a minute or so it asks the dhcp server for an ip
<Craigwell> ahh my bad
<lotuspsychje> atuvenie: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys can help?
<xray> can i show you the error on here
<atuvenie> lotuspsychje: oh, I'll try there
<lotuspsychje> !paste | xray
<atuvenie> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<ubottu> xray: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xray> thanks ubottu
<Craigwell> so if blkid reports matching uuid between old and new drives, am I done with uuid?
<lotuspsychje> !blkid | Craigwell
<ubottu> Craigwell: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Craigwell> yes, I did that. the uuid's match
<Craigwell> is this the desired outcome ?
<xray> i have put it here http://imgur.com/hE8m04X
<xray> thanks
<lotuspsychje> xray: thats your internal ip you connect, did you try external?
<xray> no i havent tried external, sorry but i need to turn off the firewall dont i?
<lotuspsychje> xray: firewall and router can block this yes
<xray> oh yeah
<xray> do you think using external may help resolve this problem
<lotuspsychje> xray: maybe talk to the ##networking guys about it
<xray> okay thanks for help i will give it a try
<orion> Hi. I'm using FDE on an Ubuntu VM, and an update for grub has been released. When I attempt to go through the update, I get a prompt asking me to which partition I want to install grub. Which one should I choose?
<orion> /dev/sda, /dev/sda1, and /dev/dm-1 are my choices.
<xray> could you maybe tell me how to get to the networking guys do i just type##networking
<xray> sorry
<lotuspsychje> xray: type /join ##networking
<xray> many thanks for help
<lotuspsychje> xray: no prob mate
<xray> cheers
<strange> hey guys anyone have any ideas on how i could start a detached tmux session on boot as user "strange" my tmux config already opens the applications i want to run in it im just struggling to find how i can start it on boot
<noteugene> Hi everyone, I've been there yesterday with apt-get and untrusted packages. I traced it now to "Ign http://eu-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release.gpg" and then this file is missing in /var/lib/apt/lists/ after apt-get update it reappears. Does anyone know why would it be ignored?
<llutz> noteugene: "Ign means there are no changes in the pdiff index file, it wont bother downloading it again"
<noteugene> llutz: what's Hit then?
<llutz> noteugene: "Hit means apt checked the timestamps on package list, those match and there are no changes." http://askubuntu.com/questions/294525/what-does-ign-mean-when-running-an-apt-get-update
<noteugene> llutz: do you know why would the file be missing from /var/lib/apt/lists/?
<paulus68> my config is like this 1 ssd as /home and another where I want to install ubuntu on what do I use as mount point just / or /boot?
<KingPrawn22> Hey guys! Looking to allow only SSH keys to connect to a droplet at Digital Ocean. I have added PuTTY in Windows and my Ubuntu laptop, which connect successfully, but I am still asked for a password when accessing the droplet from the console on the Digital Ocean website.
<CaptainBlend89> Why might I be getting "sudo: unable to resolve host" in the command line?
<llutz> paulus68: /    the root-filesystem
<paulus68> llutz: ok thanks
<noteugene> KingPrawn22: ssh client has to support private key encryption. if you web console doesn't support it then it'd ask for password
<noteugene> KingPrawn22: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/ssh-login-from-console-asks-for-password-when-there-is-none it doesn't use ssh, so you can't have ssh key to access it
<noteugene> okay, thank you llutz, I'll try to figure out my apt-get misadventure later. Have a great Saturday
<fettler> Hello - I wonder if anyone can help me.  I'm getting a message about unmet dependencies when trying to install wine.  I have pasted the message at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11166233/
<KingPrawn22> noteugene, thanks for this. Was thinking that this may be the case.
<EriC^^> fettler: do you have a 64bit machine?
<fettler> Yes eric
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo apt-get install wine1.6-amd64
<fettler> Eric: trying that.
<fettler> Eric:  still problem - pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11166260/
<EriC^^> fettler: try sudo apt-get -f install
<smooph> Hey fellas. I have a question ... I have a EeePc with the cedarview graphics chip ... i found a gitrepo with a driver for kernel 3.7.8. My question is: Can I install xubuntu 15.04 and install kernel 3.7.8 and will ubuntu still work .
<Azumineko> Alright I have no clue what is going on but i have tried 8 usb keys and 3 cds to install this thing and 5 diff versions and still no luck, now to figure out what hardware is bad
<fettler> Eric:  still problem, pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com/11166320/
<kilde> My ubuntu 14.04 has an issue staying connected to the internet. Tethered to my phone it cycles through connected and disconected, through the ethernet it will not connect at all. This is a recent problem, within the last couple weeks.
<EriC^^> fettler: try sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install wine1.6-amd64
<MrY> night everyone
<EriC^^> fettler: are you using a live usb?
<MrY> i have problem when installing ubuntu 11(shellos), in capturing imaging session it stucked and can't continue to next step
<fettler> yes
<EriC^^> fettler: try sudo apt-get update
<fettler> Eric:  That seems to have stirred up something
<SchrodingersScat> MrY: odd, my search just implied that it's based on ubuntu12.04, but probably still not supported here, since it's some 3rd party creation.
<fettler> Eric:  update finished without reporting any error.
<EriC^^> fettler: ok, try sudo apt-get install wine
<MrY> Yeah!!! i have solve that problem, i ll tell u how...
<MrY> i think it was with my webcam adapter
<fettler> Eric:  still problem, pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11166497/
<EriC^^> fettler: did you try the no-install-recommends?
<tortal> hmm. i did apt-get autoremove in a digital ocean 8CPU machine. now i have been waiting for 15 min and systemd is doing 15-50%.. does this make sense ?
<fettler> Eric - I'll try that now
<seenu> hi
<poldo63> ciao
<poldo63> !list
<ubottu> poldo63: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<poldo63> ok
<seenu> i have problem loading kernel module from /etc/modules
<fettler> Eric:  still problem, pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11166554/
<seenu> am able to load kernel module using modprobe , but not from /etc/modules.  please help
<EriC^^> fettler: try sudo apt-get install wine1.6:any
<fettler> Eric: still problem, pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11166594/
<EriC^^> fettler: try sudo apt-get install wine1.6-i386
<fettler> Eric:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11166629/
<EriC^^> fettler: ok, try sudo apt-get -f install ( without any packages )
<tortal> nobody knows why autoremove on 8 cpus is taking forever for mere 200mb ?
<kilde> Please help. My ubuntu 14.04 will not connect to the internet anymore through my ethernet, and tethered to my phone with usb it cycles through connected and disconnected. Started a couple weeks ago.
<fettler> Eric:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 260 not upgraded.
<EriC^^> fettler: try upgrading, sudo apt-get upgrade
<damianll> https://hello.firefox.com/aStycj8gNnA
<fettler> Eric:  1%, 2% . . . promising!
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu | damianll
<ubottu> damianll: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<SchrodingersScat> I wish that mentioned that this is ubuntu support.
<SchrodingersScat> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<suvajit> hi
<itry> Hello! Has anybody tried Ubuntu on the new 12" MacBook?
<cfhowlett> !mac | itry
<ubottu> itry: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Flo_K> hello
<itry> cfhowlett: the macbooks on that page seem to only go up to 2009
<cfhowlett> itry, yep.  you may volunteer to go where no man *buntu user has before.
<itry> i would get one if it runs linux smoothly. dual booting linux and mac osx might be fun. i never tried osx.
<dom121> hi, could anybody help me fix a grub-problem on a dualboot system after reinstall windows? fix mbr.
<cfhowlett> itry, don't know what country you're in, but you might make a boot USB-c and test it out in-store.
<itry> dom121: i would do something like "grub-install /dev/sda; update-grub"
<cfhowlett> itry, I've done this in China, but never at the Apple store
<itry> dom121: but i have no clue what im doing, so take it with a grain of salt.
<ubuntuser13> is there any Corel Draw alternative availiable in Ubuntu or in Open Source?
<itry> cfhowlett: well, i cant be the first on planet earth to try.. i will to google if somebody already tried it
<itry> ubottu: how about gimp?
<ubottu> itry: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> ubuntuser13, gimp, inkscape, perhaps blnder
<itry> ubuntuser13: how about gimp?
<itry> ubuntuser13: i use gimp all the time
<mullcom> hello
<paulus68> systematicly I get the error message "error file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found it doesn't matter if I do a clean install or add a different boot partition or just a traditional install anyone has an Idea where grub stores it configuration?
<itry> paulus68: what does "fdisk -l" output?
<ubuntuser13> itry: actually  i'm a technical translator . i created a simple text file using utf-8 . but my friend is using windows and corel Draw . when he opened this file in windows' s corel Draw. file is not showing exactly as in ubuntu also Fonts and formatting problem. i just want to create a text corel draw file in ubuntu.
<itry> ubuntuser13: i dont understand what you mean
<paulus68> itry: gives me all the available disks working with 2 ssd 1 setup as /home the other as /
<kadmin> This is chat?
<mullcom> shud i use ubuntu server for samba Active directory or Only ubuntu?
<itry> paulus68: pastebin it so we can see it
<paulus68> itry: if I check the boot folder in / I see that the normal mod is there is there a folder where it stores it config?
<kadmin> Am i the ]online?
<kadmin> *online
<itry> kadmin: yo
<mullcom> yes
<ubuntuser13> itry: means Fonts and Formatting Problem.... when he pasted the text into Corel Draw. For example: Punjabi Language : ਪਾਣੀ is shown as ਪਾੀਣ or ੀਪਾ ਣ|
<paulus68> itry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167055
<kadmin> @itry: Tranks you. I am from Russia. Testing Ubuntu
<itry> paulus68:  "The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist."
<paulus68> itry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11167055 my bad missed a 1
<itry> now im confused... dom121 and paulus68 you guys have the same grub problem?
<paulus68> itry: I got it through the latest update :(
<itry> paulus68: i usually cure grub probs with "grub-install /dev/sda; update-grub"
<itry> paulus68: but im no pro
<vamadir> what is mean blob for amd video card? its official driver from amd?
<EriC^^> paulus68: you're booted into ubuntu right now?
<EriC^^> or the live usb?
<paulus68> itry: for somereason I get as error grub install error: failed to get canonical path of /cow
<OerHeks> vamadir, binairy blob = driver without source code
<paulus68> EriC^^: livecd
<EriC^^> paulus68: ok, which is your ubuntu installation? you have 3 disks
<paulus68> EriC^^: the sdd one
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<anonymous> hey
<EriC^^> paulus68: what's sda and sdc?
<Guest98268> please help me
<vamadir> OerHeks , i need to install AMD driver, but driver from amd website not working correct. Some peaple say me to install BLOB, what thats mean?
<Guest98268> how to hack skype user please big help guys
<itry> paulus68: well, i dont know. im no pro.
<paulus68> EriC^^: sdc is  is ssd /home
<OerHeks> vamadir, don't install the driver from the AMD website, use the driver tool in ubuntu only
<EriC^^> paulus68: ok, and sda?
<OerHeks> Guest98268, wrong channel, no hacking on #freenode
<paulus68> EriC^^: is a data disk that I dont mount at this point
<vamadir> OerHeks, its have same problem, not correct working
<paulus68> EriC^^: and is empty
<EriC^^> paulus68: ok, is sdd first in the boot order in your bios?
<OerHeks> vamadir, for what ati card?
<paulus68> EriC^^: as far as I know yes
<EriC^^> paulus68: ok, did you type sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt ?
<vamadir> OerHeks, AMD APU A4(3310) + AMD 230M(8570M) HAINAN
<paulus68> EriC^^: yes
<carsten-dev-core> fdisk -l ?!ß
<EriC^^> paulus68: ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> paulus68: from for i til ; done
<fettler> EriC^^:  Just to let you know, it's still unpacking stuff.  No errors yet.
<EriC^^> fettler: ok
<OerHeks> vamadir, strange, those cards are certified http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/dmi/4458/dmi%3AAMDA4-5000APUwithRadeon(TM)HDGraphics/ but i have no experience with those cards
<vamadir> OerHeks, i know. I have laptop with ubuntuj logo. But 2nd video card not working
<malvidx> can someone check this out and see whats going on?      http://pastebin.com/ZFvKurf3
<carsten-dev-core> randr settings @ vamadir
<a7i3n> For anyone who cares... a fix for 15.04's issues with laptop media keys in i3-wm
<paulus68> EriC^^: is that all in one phrase?
<a7i3n> bindsym XF86AudioRaiseVolume exec "amixer -c 0 set Master 2dB+"
<a7i3n> bindsym XF86AudioLowerVolume exec "amixer -c 0 set Master 2dB-"
<a7i3n> bindsym XF86AudioMute exec "amixer -D pulse set Master toggle"
<EriC^^> paulus68: yes
<OerHeks> vamadir, are you sure that 2nd card is enabled in the bios?
<paulus68> EriC^^: can you put it in a pastebin please
<malvidx> ive tried everything to get opengl to work and i have the right drivers installed
<vamadir> carsten-dev-core, now i use windows, need to change hard drive
<carsten-dev-core> ahh... okay... sorry
<EriC^^> paulus68: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11167357/
<vamadir> OerHeks, yes its working in windows. And at bios didnot have any settings video card
<paulus68> EriC^^: thanks done
<EriC^^> paulus68: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<paulus68> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> paulus68: ok, type sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<EriC^^> without the sudo
<acer> hi all; i want to put sounds in my docky station in ubuntu, does any1 know how to do this ? thx
<lord4163> Try to get Windows 7 in grub but it doesn't seem to work. I tried all partitions. Seems like it has something to do with that Ubuntu is installed on an EFI volume and Windows is plain old MBR
<EriC^^> lord4163: are you in ubuntu right now?
<lord4163> EriC^^: ye
<EriC^^> type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<paulus68> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11167411/
<lord4163> EriC^^: efivars systab and vars
<EriC^^> lord4163: ok
<EriC^^> paulus68: ok just to make sure type grub-install --recheck /dev/sdd && update-grub
<EriC^^> lord4163: ok, type sudo parted -l and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<fettler> EriC^^: It's finished.  What command should I try now?
<EriC^^> fettler: try sudo apt-get install wine
<lord4163> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11167440/
<lord4163> EriC^^: I used grub customizer to add the windows 7 entry, shall I remove that?
<paulus68> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11167453/
<EriC^^> lord4163: you need to either reinstall ubuntu in legacy mode, or install windows in uefi mode
<acer> EriC^^,  hey Eric my friend, how u doing today, do you know where i can get advice on how o installl sound on conky if i hoover over the items ?
<fettler> Eric^^:  still problem, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11167452/
<EriC^^> paulus68: ok, type exit
<paulus68> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> paulus68: restart the pc and see if it works
<lord4163> EriC^^: really?
<EriC^^> lord4163: yeah
<paulus68> EriC^^: same result :(
<EriC^^> lord4163: or you would have to switch the bios between uefi and legacy to boot ubuntu or windows
<EriC^^> paulus68: make sure sdd is first in the order in the bios
<EriC^^> acer: i think conky has that plugin already
<EriC^^> it's in the settings > plugins or so
<EriC^^> down at the bottom of the list
<fettler> EriC^^:  in case you didn't see my message, still having problems installing wine.  paste at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11167452/
<paulus68> EriC^^: worked thanks
<EriC^^> paulus68: no problem
<acer> EriC^^,  naaa ive tried it, but cant find any way of activating, rekon you have to ad it as an addon ?
<mcmillhj> I am trying to dist-upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 and I get this error: dpkg: error processing package linux-image-3.16.0-37-generic (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-image-generic:  linux-image-generic depends on linux-image-3.16.0-37-generic; however:   Package linux-image-3.16.0-37-generic is not configured yet.
<mcmillhj> How can I resolve this?
<acer> EriC^^, any ideas or xperience with this application ?
<EriC^^> acer: not much used it once
<EriC^^> acer: i remember it was an addon at the bottom of the list, and you can specify a .wav file to use
<EriC^^> fettler: try sudo apt-get clean , maybe?
<EriC^^> mcmillhj: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fettler> EriC^^:  OK - did that.  nothing happened.
<EriC^^> fettler: ok, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<Gornle> Hi.  In my /etc/network/interfaces, I define both IPv6 and IPv4 addresses for my eth0 -- i.e. dual-stack.  Works as expected, except ... I define dns nameserver ONLY for the IPv6 address; my local DNS listens ONLY on IPv6.  Still, /etc/resolv.conf gets autogenerated with BOTH IPv6 & IPv4 nameservers defined, with the IPv4 == the gateway address set in /etc/network/interfaces.
<EriC^^> fettler: do you have any ppa's installed?
<Gornle> How/where do I PREVENT that IPv4 nameserver being deinfed & used?  It simply does not exist.
<fettler> EriC^^:  I don't know what a ppa is, but this is a clean install performed a coupla hours ago.
<Osz> How do I find out how much free space on my HD in GB
<OerHeks> fettler, did you run updates before installing wine?
<EriC^^> Osz: type df -h
<fettler> EriC^^ :  pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11167637/
<game0> hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu on windows 8.1, I'm not able to boot the USB can someone show me how to fix that ?
<game0> is there any way to solve this problem
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | game0
<game0> lotuspsychje, what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> game0: you want dualboot or single ubuntu?
<game0> I want dual boot
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EriC^^> game0: is it first in bios?
<EriC^^> game0: also there might be a button you can press to get boot options when the pc starts, and choose usb uefi
<game0> EriC OK, I think I'm seeing it in youtube
<muresanvlad> hey guys,do you know how can I install/get javah ?
<lotuspsychje> !java | muresanvlad
<muresanvlad> hm?
<OerHeks> ubottu is offline :-(
<SchrodingersScat> !info openjdk-7-jre | muresanvlad, unless javah is something I've not heard of,
<lotuspsychje> muresanvlad: sorry, network troubles seem to lag the bot
<fettler> EriC:  in case you missed my message, or I missed your response, the problem is continuing, pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11167637/
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<fettler> oops
<muresanvlad> I have installed java but I need Javah in order to compile .h headers from jno
<muresanvlad> jni*
<fettler> EriC^^:  in case you missed my message, or I missed your response, the problem is continuing, pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11167637/
<OerHeks> muresanvlad, then you will need not the JRE, but the JDK
<muresanvlad> OerHeks: how can I do that?
<muresanvlad> OerHeks: I found how to install JDK.I'll install it if I dont have it aleardy
<OerHeks> muresanvlad, see that java wiki, install openjdk-7-jdk
<muresanvlad> OerJeks: Thanks,I
<muresanvlad> I'll do that
<muresanvlad> It worked,thx
<kilde> Did anyone respond to my internet connection problem? Its always disconnecting so I miss some of the thread.
<harispc_> Hi guys
<Borealix> ayyy
<harispc_> what;s up? everyone is quitting ..
<Borealix> idk
<harispc_> lol
<SchrodingersScat> !support | harispc_ , there's 1700 of us here, hardly everyone.  Do you have a support question.
<SchrodingersScat> oh, right
<harispc_> no but i wanted to check in and help others
<harispc_> i am from greek ubuntu community ;)
<fettler> How do I quit?
<xangua>  /quit
<harispc_> close the tab of the browser
<fettler> thanks
<[FreeLay]> sharky (~sharky@unaffiliated/sharky) has Joined #ubuntu
<smacktalk> I can't install ubuntu studio on my MSI laptop...what a drag!
<luvenfu> hello, i have an issue with jhbuild, i already installed libtiff and wireless-tools but still requiring these packages.
<smacktalk> moooocho problemos!!
<bodhi_zazen> smacktalk, what problems ? Try kxstudio or fedora jam as well
<ioria> luvenfu, are they the -dev packages ?
<smacktalk> bodhi_zazen: it doesn't boot from the usb or only gets half way through the dvd install
<bodhi_zazen> what boot errors ? what errors with the installer ?
<smacktalk> bodhi_zazen: googling msi + ubuntu report everybody trying to install on msi is having trouble
<bodhi_zazen> but "MSI" is a brand, that is like saying if you google search (nvidia|ati|intel) everyone is having problems
<OerHeks> "everybody trying to install on msi" is a wild accusation, what msi model exactly?
<smacktalk> bodhi_zazen:just doesn't boot from the usb...hangs.  from the cd it says it's bad install media or bad hard drive
<bodhi_zazen> +1 OerHeks
<OerHeks> oh check the iso first with md5sum
<bodhi_zazen> that sounds like a bad download or bad dvd
<smacktalk> tried several diff dvd installs none worked.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<bodhi_zazen> check the md5sum
<smacktalk> nope...other people are having the same issues
<bodhi_zazen> other people having the same issues is a wild accusation, you have not even identified a specific problem
<Knight80> Hello everyone!
<kilde> Help. My 14.04 has internet connection issues
<kilde> Can anyone here help me?
<compdoc> whats the issue?
<kilde> I am tethered to my phone which ubuntu keeps connecting and disconnecting. It wont connect at all through my ethernet anymore. Started about 2 weeks ago
<compdoc> your phone provides the internet connection?
<harispc_> if you do not have important programs and files there, you can reset it from the settings  anyway
<gp> Does freerdp in Ubuntu 14.04 support multimedia redirection?
<gp> from the repos
<kilde> compdoc: yes, now I am tethered through the usb on my phone to get the internet. It does the same if I am on wifi or 4g network.
<Knight80> I'm having a problem with Mythtv, it says it can't connect to the backend... :(
<VlanY> hello there, I'm willing to create an user in my system and then give privileges to executo the command shutdown to it. Anyone could help me out?
<pavlos> VlanY, are you using 14.04? unity?
<gp> anyone know about freerdp and multimedia redirection?  do i have to compile my own version or is it supported somehow in the 14.04 packages?
<nahtnam> Hey! I need some help setting up UFW. I want to make it so that only a specific ip (192.168.xx.xx) to access ports 5432 and 6379. How can i do that?
<rypervenche> nahtnam: There is a GUI for ufw that you can use: http://gufw.org/ :)
<nahtnam> rypervenche: I only have access to command prompt
<rypervenche> nahtnam: Documentation on how to use it can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<bazhang> !info gufw
<nahtnam> Its on a server
<rypervenche> nahtnam: In that case, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<nahtnam> rypervenche: Would I use this: sudo ufw allow from <target> to <destination> port <port number>
<ioria> nahtnam, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823741
<nahtnam> ioria: I think I have to use this one: sudo ufw allow from <ipaddress> to any port <port number>
<ioria> nahtnam, any port ? not those you specified ?
<t3kg33k> Greetings all
<nahtnam> ioria: ? I will replace <port number> with the 5432 and 6370
<nahtnam> *9
<ioria> nahtnam, ok ;-)
<nahtnam> Thanks for your help guys!
<t3kg33k> New to Ubuntu Mate.
<t3kg33k> I just installed Ubuntu Mate 15.04 in my laptop and as soon as I login for the first time I received an error. I plan on reporting it but I wanted to know where I could find the full log to examine myself.
<t3kg33k> I want to report the bug
<netlar> How do I disable the guest login
<BigEars431> is there an Ubuntu MATE Channel?
<t3kg33k> Never mind. I think I found it in the syslog
<VlanY> pavlos: yes, but also different vesions less up to date
<VlanY> I suppose you have to modify the sudoers file
<mint_man_the_men> hello
<joshc> hi there, i've been trying for hours to fix a problem i've been having with initramfs and i've had no success, can anyone help me?
<joshc> hello?
<Meler> Hi guys, I know this is not the forum for any question related to Raspberry Pi's .. but, I just want to flush an SD-card properly from within ubuntu and I get error messages, could anyone give me a hand with that ?
<deadmund> Is it possible to stroke 2 or more paths at once in gimp?
<VlanY> I'm writing sudo visudo but I see that he is creating a sudoers.tmp file... why is it not allowing me to edit the original one?
<the_tricky> hello there, guys
<the_tricky> what do I have to install to view WebM with audio?
<Guest33654> Doing fine
<Guest33654> quit
<the_tricky> because some of them are perfectly viewed with Firefox, but not the Videos app
<the_tricky> any codecs maybe?
<jones_> I'm having trouble formatting my SD-card from ubuntu, can anyone lend me a hand with that ?
<SchrodingersScat> jones_: have you tried gparted or gnome-disks ?
<jones_> SchrodingersScat: Does the poop really exist ?
<jones_> also: I'm going to attempt gparted to see what error I get
<jones_> How do I launch gparted
<ioria> jones_, maybe you don't have it installed
<SchrodingersScat> jones_: should be able to select it from the application menu, then it will prompt for your password, gparted from commandline probably works.
<jones_> SchrodingersScat: Installed it
<jones_> now .. how do I know which one is my SD-card ?
<SchrodingersScat> jones_: it will likely be after sda, size of the device might help you find it.
<jones_> it's probably /dev/sdb
<SchrodingersScat> It's possible
<the_tricky> does "sudo apt-get upgrade" upgrade the whole system?
<bibi_> hello
<ioria> jones_, df
<SchrodingersScat> the_tricky: there's also dist-upgrade, which intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages.
<jones_> jones@Serenity:~$ df
<jones_> Filesystem     1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<jones_> /dev/sda3       65389544  54742232   7302664  89% /
<jones_> none                   4         0         4   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<jones_> udev             5696956        12   5696944   1% /dev
<jones_> tmpfs            1141552      1224   1140328   1% /run
<SchrodingersScat> jones_: please use a pastebin-like site for multi-line text
<the_tricky> SchrodingersScat: but will I get a new distro version doing "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<NicholasCage> jones_ here again
<SchrodingersScat> the_tricky: no, to do something like ubuntu 14.10 -> 15.04 I think it's do-release-upgrade, or through the software gui, afaik
<NicholasCage> http://sprunge.us/SLfc
<the_tricky> SchrodingersScat: thx, that's the answer I was looking for
<SchrodingersScat> the_tricky: read the manual page for the do-release-upgrade, there's a --mode= option, not sure if that matters, but I like to set it.
<bibi_> hello, someone can help me with the touch command please ?
<SchrodingersScat> NicholasCage: yep, likely it.  see if gparted gives you any help, probably shouldn't be mounted while it formats?
<NicholasCage> SchrodingersScat: Can't write to /dev/sda because it is opened read-only
<SchrodingersScat> NicholasCage: that's probably what you're booting off of, thought you were trying to format /dev/sdb
<NicholasCage> Oh
<NicholasCage> type
<NicholasCage> TYPO'
<NicholasCage> It's /dev/sdb2
<NicholasCage> and no it couldn't even though I unmounted it
<NicholasCage> http://sprunge.us/OZcN
<SchrodingersScat> k, try installing those?
<tyrog> Hi, what is the best program to replace Adobe Reader in Ubuntu? tnx
<HedgeMage> tyrog: evince
<tyrog> HedgeMage: That doesn't support some features. Is there any better one?
<NicholasCage> http://sprunge.us/RSbK
<HedgeMage> tyrog: I believe that if you use the default ubuntu menu set-up, though, it is called something stupid like "Document Viewer".
<HedgeMage> tyrog: What features are you looking for?
<jaysodyssey> hey aftykins
<NicholasCage> See now I just followed a guide, what to do in order to sort this out ?
<jaysodyssey> daftykins are you set to away
<jaysodyssey> talking to a celebrity whats up NicholasCage
<NicholasCage> jaysodyssey: I'm experiencing a bit of THE BEES atm, otherwise I'm fine kind sir
<tyrog> HedgeMage: add notes do PDF documents; sign PDF files...
<feneco> how to create permanent aliases on ubuntu 12.04? i'm trying to add to ~/.bash_aliases and it doesn't work
<NicholasCage> http://sprunge.us/RSbK <- Does anyone know how I sort this out, it has to do with superblocks, read-only permissions and so forth, can't mkfs my SD-card
<feneco> the alias i'm trying to create is: rtz="sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org"
<zimablue> hi, /home/zimablue/bin isn't getting picked up in my $PATH launching the terminal, even though when I look, the .profile script (as standard) should be adding it
<jaysodyssey> the BEES?
<HedgeMage> tyrog: In this context, do you mean "sign" as in a cryptographic signature, or "sign" as in adding a graphical signature as if you'd signed a paper document with ink?
<gtgo> hi, I am using ubuntu 10.04 and dont want to to upgrade, having firefox 20 on it, would like to upgrade to its latest version, how can i be able to do that, thanks?
<SchrodingersScat> jaysodyssey: nick cage joke.  NicholasCage: does your card have a physical 'lock' slide on the side? I have one that does, that might make it read only
<NicholasCage> jaysodyssey: yeah, can't get this sorted. Trying to format an old SD-card for my raspberry pi to put in Arch ARM instead, but it doesn't allow for mkfs because it's " read only " and I get weird superblock errors
<NicholasCage> SchrodingersScat: thank you
<haye> gtgo: 10.04 is no longer supported
<jaysodyssey> omg i know pi its an incredible OS light and lightning fast
<jaysodyssey> we used it a few years ago to make "car computers"
<haye> gtgo: try upgrading to a newer version (14.04 is lts)
<tyrog> HedgeMage: 2nd
<jaysodyssey> you can put it in the tiniest box
<gtgo> haye,  i know that, but thats why i mentioned that DONT want to upgrade it
<feneco> i dont upgrade to 14.04 lts because i use some software that is not available in this version, in the ubuntu center
<madebymarkca> like what?
<haye> gtgo: whoops, sorry, maybe try a firefox ppa?
<feneco> its a software that i bought from ubuntu software center
<HedgeMage> tyrog: I'm told that Okular does a good job of letting you annotate PDFs in a portable way, but I've never actually tried it as I don't have enough interest in annotating PDFs to make me want to install all its dependencies...
<feneco> robotux
<SchrodingersScat> true, I do not see this in 15.04 repos
<mecado> hello there! I'd like to change the order of OSes in the grub start menu. I have installed grub customizer for this. yet in this program 'many many more' ubuntu versions with kernel numbers are listed. I also checked my kernel version, but interestingly, most of these many kernels have later version numbers than the one I get shown for my current OS. how is that possible?
<feneco> is there a way to show the software available in previous versions?
<gtgo> haye,  i tried one but was not functioning, thank you
<madebymarkca> you use macros that much?
<madebymarkca> must be something besides robotux
<mecado> ok, I moved up the entry with my kernel version. will restart now, and see if it worked..till soon!
<haye> gtgo: Well i can imagine most of the dependencies are also not supported anymore for 10.04 so it might be practically impossible
<gtgo> haye, ohh...:(
<SchrodingersScat> feneco: if it's EoL then not sure if there would still be any archives, etc.
<HedgeMage> tyrog: Regarding signatures, I don't think my usual method, which involves a Wacom tablet and GIMP (plus, when I need to preserve text properties of a non-image PDF, manual injection of a graphic) is likely to be your cup of tea.  Though, if you have a tablet (or think you can get a decent signature into GIMP via mouse or touchpad or something) importing into GIMP for signature in cases where you don't mind
<HedgeMage> the PDF as a whole being an image rather than searchable text isn't hard.
<HedgeMage> tyrog: That said, someone who uses GUI tools more than I may have better suggestions.
<tyrog> HedgeMage: Thanks, I will give a try to some alternatives
<mecado> no, it didnt work. can you help me please?
<mecado> the first two solutions here didnt work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<kevinde> Recently I wanted to install a different graphical envoirnement but something wrong happened, I have no GUI anymore to select at the login menu and when I try do for example sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop I get this error: http://pastebin.com/GCHdC4sR
<haye> gtgo: Perhaps compiling from source would do the trick..
<kevinde> Does anyone know how this can be fixed?
<kevinde> I am using ubuntu 14.04
<jParkton> kevinde: can you get to the terminal?
<kevinde> yes, I have ssh access open
<ikonia> have you been messing with your repo sources / ppa ?
<kilde> is anyone here able to Help me?      My 14.04 ubuntu ethernet connection is no longer working. I can only get on by tethering my phone through USB. Even then it disconnects and connects all the time.
<ikonia> those are all standard packages,
<kevinde> I did add a few in the past but other then that nothing
<gtgo> haye, thank you, i will try to do that
<ikonia> kevinde: what did you add
<EmmaSocks> I want to spend $300-500 on a laptop that will be dedicated for Ubuntu linux
<EmmaSocks> anyone recommend me one that won't give me hardward driver problems
<EmmaSocks> and plays nicely with Ubuntu?
<ikonia> buy one that has as much intel as possible
<ikonia> best safe way
<xangua> or ubuntu preinstalled
<kevinde> ikonia: I added one about a week ago so I dont know the exact line anymore, but it was something related to a theme for gnome
<ikonia> kevinde: that seems unlikley, it's most likley got more than an theme in and broke the standard repo deps
<EmmaSocks> ikonia ok
<kevinde> ikonia: If thats the case is there any way I could restore the default repo?
<ikonia> it's not a case of restoring the default repo
<ikonia> its the packages the other repos have put on
<ikonia> pastebin sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> lets have a look
<kevinde> alright, hang on
<EmmaSocks> ikonia nVIDIA graphics ok?
<EmmaSocks> or intel built in graphics?
<ikonia> EmmaSocks: intel all the way
<ikonia> if you want to minimise any risk
<kevinde> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/XqdvaH70
<ioria> kilde if you open Network Connection , what you have ?
<EmmaSocks> ikonia gotcha ty very very much
<ikonia> kevinde: you've put webmin on - all bets are off
<ikonia> !webmin | kevinde
<kevinde> ikonia: Well this is ubuntu we use at school and our teacher pretty much forced to use it :)
<ikonia> then your teacher is a weak teacher
<ikonia> and he should be able to help you clear up the mess
<ki7rw> i sure am having a tuff time getting swap to work - on a reboot the swap partition (/dev/sda#) UUID changes and the setting in fstab gets remarked out - can't seem to correct the problem with gparted - on a reboot the partition becomes inactive with an exclaimation mark
<ikonia> ooh and he added a debian repo in too
<kevinde> ikonia: Guess I will do a fresh reinstall then to start fresh and do everything properly
<kevinde> !webmin
<tartarr> hello there, in smart test for hard drive there are 3 options: what is the difference between 'extended' and 'conveyance'?`which one takes longer / is more detailed?
<OerHeks> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=webmin
<OerHeks> no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<OerHeks> not only ubuntu, also debian itself :-)
<kevinde> OerHeks: Thank you
<OerHeks> ubottu, please come online?
<kevinde> ;)
<tartarr> ok, I started extended, as it is mentioned to be the most useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<kilde> ioria: is there a way to do it in the terminal so I could paste the results?
<kevinde> Is there any hotkey to get back to the login menu after CTRL + ALT + F1?
<supersmilers> Hi. I wanted to install Ubuntu on the laptops that supports Windows 7 Pro. What distro should I install?
<ioria> kilde i just asked what happen if you open Network Connections
<jaysodyssey> kilde use command |pastebinit
<jaysodyssey> I think that works
<EriC^^> kevinde: alt+f7
<kevinde> that worked, thanks
<EriC^^> kevinde: no problem
<Johnny_Linux> kevinde , in the future, stick with your installed distro for extra packages nd ppa's
<kilde> ioria: it opens fine and shows the connections. when it disconnects me it will show that it is disconnected.
<supersmilers> I'm just wondering about what distro should I install on those HP laptops that supports Windows 7 Pro?
<OerHeks> supersmilers, go for ubuntu/kubuntu
<supersmilers> u mean soming like unity based or kde based?
<supersmilers> *something
<kevinde> Johnny_Linux: I will keep that in mind
<OerHeks> supersmilers, sure, sounds like your machine should be able to handle that
<ioria> kilde and you can configure ethernet connection ?
<OerHeks> supersmilers, duo core, 2gb+, recent GPU ?
<kilde> ioria: yes I can configure it
<supersmilers> How do I know it's 64 bit or 32bit. those don't have OS installed just bios
<ioria> kilde ifconfig ?
<OerHeks> supersmilers, see specs from your vendor. or boot a live 32 bit iso, and check it with (terminal: lscpu)
<supersmilers> its the Intel vPro i5 chips
<OerHeks> i5, sure, go for 64 bit
<supersmilers> How do I boot it in UEFI mode?
<OerHeks> see the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> and uefi manual from your machine, there are differences between vendors.
<supersmilers> like using rufus to make proper flashdrive that support uefi?
<kilde> ioria: http://pastebin.com/yPDLAVFg
<OerHeks> i heard about rufus, not sure that is a good tool.
<OerHeks> Just format the usb in fat32 and put the iso with rufus/unetbootin on it.
<ioria> kilde eth0 is not configured
<jvr> Hi there
<supersmilers> ah. I just wanted to know. Adiirc auto disconnect like after few minutes or so.
<jvr> so, NVIDIA prime only works with drivers version 331
<jvr> odd... not sure why the profile options are gone in newer drivers
<TheEternalAbyss> hey there, I'm having some reboot issues. I can't get ubuntut o start anymore. was running fine, the I shut it down. Tried to reboot and I get Firmware Bug errors and devices that are apparantely "taking a long time"
<CarlFK> settings/time-date says "[x] show clock in menu bar" but my clock is no longer in the menu bar.  umm. how do I bring it back?
<OerHeks> jvr it is now nvidia-prime https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<DJones> !test
<ubot93> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<NicholasCage> So.. I'm trying my VERY darndest to get the ARCH-ARM on an SD-card for my Raspberry Pi. I can't follow the guide to every point because ..well..Because Ubuntu
<NicholasCage> If anyone could aid me with that I would be every grateful :)
<alezy> hello all
<kilde> ioria: can you help me set it up right?
<ioria> kilde eth0 is plugged ?
<kilde> ioria: if you are asking if the ethernet cable is plugged in, then yes it is.
<ioria> kilde so open Network Connection and set up a static configuration , with ip different from the usb
<Naphatul_> does ubuntu not use the config file if provided in ~/.ssh ?
<DalekSec> Naphatul_: Ubuntu uses ~/.ssh/config, I use that all the time.
<Naphatul_> oh wait i've been matching my subnet by ip when i've actually been accessing machines by hostname
<LinuxGuy2020> Hello Im trying to learn C programming and I was wondering other than buying a book right off the bat. How can I list all of the functions that are available to use? So I can get an idea of whats available?
<DalekSec> Naphatul_: Host vanir \n HostName vanir.local  then?  To  ssh vanir  and it go to vanir.local.
<maddawg2> LinuxGuy2020, this is a ubuntu channel not a programming channel
<rebs> LinuxGuy2020,  try #C
<Naphatul_> i'm using it to turn of host key checking since i'm working with a banana pi and flashing images often
<LinuxGuy2020> They turn around and say this isnt a linux channel.
<LinuxGuy2020> hehe
<TheEternalAbyss> i keep getting into Emergency mode on boot
<TheEternalAbyss> now i got on my radeon: invalid ROM contents err
<TheEternalAbyss> i have no idea wtf is going on here..
<gytis> hello!
<victormiranda> PFFFF
<NicholasCage> Anybody here good enough with tools like fdisk and wget and basic directory knowledge to aid me with a thing that's been bothering me for hours
<NicholasCage> would be much appreciated
<SchrodingersScat> !ask
<ubot93> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NicholasCage> Ok, so I will elaborate further, excuse my desperation. I've been trying like a maniac to install Arch ARM onto an SD-card, I've done a lot of the steps, but some just can't be done _from ubuntu_, I've used the guide provided @ Arch ARMs website, I can link it or sprunge anything you guys want and when all is solved, I would happily provide a guide
<Guest5410> This is my first time in an IRC channel EVER
<SchrodingersScat> NicholasCage: elaborate on 'can't be done from ubuntu'
<kokut> Guest5410: u feeling the adrenalin rush m8?
<Guest5410> oh, yeah.
<OerHeks> !yay | Guest5410
<ubot93> Guest5410: Glad you made it! :-)
<TheEternalAbyss> if I weren't havng the issues with ubuntu that I am having i'd give the traditional irc welcome to the new guy
<ddd> guys anyone please help me here...
<kokut> Guest5410: just hold tight, i remember the first time i went into an irc channel and it was like an extreme overdose
<Guest5410> so defcon CTF trials are going on and I have no idea what I'm doing.  Reading articles about debugging stripped binaries... I can barely figure out weechat.
<SchrodingersScat> !support | Guest5410
<ubot93> Guest5410: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<ddd> i am using ubuntu 15.04 in my acer aspire e1 570g..
<pwca> sometimes there's annoying ghosting on my dual monitor.
<pwca> sometimes there's not.
<pwca> what could be the problem?
<ddd> i am using ubuntu 15.04 in my acer aspire e1 570g......n laptop auto restarts after shutdown?????but if got pendrive in my usb port it does not????
<pwca> specifically, sometimes when I start my "computer" I get this ghosting effect, but then other times when I start my computer I don't. I think it stays pretty constant whenever I I keep it on.
<pwca> I am using 15.04 but this was also an issue with 14.04.
<ddd> can anyone please help me if u done this before...
<ddd> okie pwca..??
<ddd> thanks dude...
<ddd> okie pwca did u get the solution for that..
<ddd> previously i had and after installing laptop mode tolls i was ok...
<ddd> but now after further upgrading that too doesn't work...
<jak2000> hi friends why can do an apt-get update ? here more info: http://pastie.org/10192155  thanks
<kilde> ioria: it all looks good to me but it still boots me off of the internet and reconnects again.
<ioria> jak2000, there is a good reason
<ddd> any idea ubuntu 15.04 shutdown and restarts automatically but with a pen drive in usb port it shut's down??
<ddd> please anyone turn on n help thanks...
<NicholasCage> SchrodingersScat: Ok, I do not know the proper commands to issue to accomplish what needs to be accomplished in the guide that Arch ARM provides from ubuntu.
<ioria> kilde which ip did you enter ?
<ddd> nicholas cage was the arch arm for me dude???
<aardmark> Hi - does anyone here have experience / can help me troubleshoot some postfix fine-tuning? no one is responding on #ubuntu-server ..
<ddd> nicholas cage was the arch arm for me dude
<x__> it's strange, my sound works up until I put my headphones in
<FloKat_> re
<NicholasCage> SchrodingersScat: http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv6/raspberry-pi
<TheEternalAbyss> so nobody can help with my not booting properly issue?
<Flo_K> hi, i got some problems using conky & rhythmbox 3+ while ${if_running rhythmbox} seems to show nothing
<kilde> ioria: automatic DHCP
<SchrodingersScat> NicholasCage: I don't see anything that ubuntu can't do.
<ioria> kilde  set up a manual configuration
<kilde> ioria: any idea how I can find what ip address to enter?
<x__> with windows 8, my laptop was never hot.  I installed ubuntu 15.04 last night, and the laptop is continually hot
<jak2000> ioria wich reason for not work?
<ioria> jak2000, you are outdated
<jak2000> see:
<NicholasCage> The forth step didn't work, I can't bsdtar it onto the sd-card
<NicholasCage> it's as if it does it to my main ubuntu-rig
<ioria> kilde  your usb is :192.168.42.17 so your gateway should be 192.168.42.x , choose an ip in that range
<TheEternalAbyss> guess not
<jak2000> ioria: http://pastie.org/10192370
<jak2000> need install the essentials libs?
<ioria> jak2000, oh, please
<smacktalk> bodhi_zazen:no problem installing linux mint, but ubuntu..no go
<ioria> jak2000, first, you should not be root, and are you sure to have make installed ?
<kilde> ioria: do I have to fill in the netmask and gateway?
<ioria> kilde  netmask is 255.255.255.0 and the gateway ...well... is you router
<ioria> *r
<ioria> kilde  you can have it with route
<bigyusz> Hi
<jak2000> ioria: adduser jak2000  then adduser jak2000 sudo
<jak2000> i am right?
<ioria> jak2000, i don't think so
<jak2000> how to add, jak2000 to sudoers?
<ioria> jak2000, you don't need to add anything
<harishkrupo> jak2000, sudo adduser jak2000 sudo
<jak2000> ok i am ok...
<jak2000> now :
<ioria> jak2000, type gcc -v
<jak2000> -bash: gcc: command not found
<cryptrz> dr
<ioria> jak2000, you don't have build-essential, and you cannot use pak man
<jak2000> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jak2000> E: Unable to locate package build-essential
<ioria> jak2000, just upgrade
<jak2000> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jak2000> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<stcredzero> Howdy. How is it that different numbers of packages need to be updated, depending on which user I log in as?
<jak2000> cat /etc/issue
<jak2000> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ioria> jak2000, i mean you have to reinstall
<jak2000> reinstall?
<ioria> jak2000, you can download ubuntu 14.04
<jak2000> is possible install ubuntu 14.04 ? remotely?
<ioria> jak2000, you can try do-release-upgrade, but sometimes it fails
<jak2000> sudo: do-release-upgrade: command not found
<ioria> jak2000, maybe with sudo,  but it's better a fresh installation
<jak2000> yes i run with sudo
<jak2000> :(
 * Lum4n4r3 salut salut salutttttt
<ioria> jak2000, no without sudo
<Lum4n4r3> ce faceti dragiloor
<jak2000> both same error
<jak2000> :(
<ioria> jak2000, download an iso, other systems  are not safe
<jak2000> ok, download the iso on same system?
<jak2000> i havent access to
<terabyte> hey,
<jak2000> vps console
<nyavek> hi everyone quick question. Im running ubuntu 15.04 gnome, I installed pulseaudio-equalizer, but then trying to install it, I uninstalled pulseaudio. I don't get any system sounds with my volume up buttons anymore. How can I fix that? The system sounds DO work, just not for the buttons
<nyavek> pulseaudio was reinstalled btw.
<jak2000> and havent acces for cpu phisically
<terabyte> if i move my mouse, it works fine, but if i keep the mouse still for 3 seconds, it stops responding, and i have to move it again before it starts moving again. it's like it doesn't respond to the first mouse movement after a 3 second or more pause in usage.
<terabyte> it's not a wireless mouse, it's a usb wired mouse.
<ioria> jak2000, cpu ?
<jak2000> yes the server phisically
<ioria> jak2000, what's your need exactly ?
<jak2000> i only have acces to vps server.
<terabyte> any ideas why my mouse doesn't respond to the first movement after it's left still for more than 3 seconds?
<jak2000> with root user password
<jak2000> i need upgrade to 14.04
<SaberCaliburn_> Hi, I'm thinking of getting a new pc and installing ubuntu and win10 when it comes out. Is this a good low price pc, a8 cpu seems good.. http://goo.gl/5gPTqa
<SaberCaliburn_> My bad wrong link: http://goo.gl/XBDyLD
<rebs> if i upgrade to 15.10 from 14.04 will my bookmarks and symlinks in my home directory remain, or do i need to back those up
<tonyt> its not bad for the price if you dont mind using a AMD machine
<tonyt> SaberCaliburn_
<Bashing-om> jak2000: ' dpkg -l update-manager-core ' is the manager installed ?
<SaberCaliburn_> Did you look at the new link, sorry, using a8 cpu not the a10..
<sikio> SaberCaliburn_: it's a better idea to use intel+nvidia
<SaberCaliburn_> I would, if you see a new PC below £200, I'll be happy yo see
<tonyt> if i needed a cheap machine and dint plan on gaming that amd on ebay would be doable
<tgm4883> if you don't need to do gaming, you could get a pi 2
<tonyt> better off doing what recomended thouhg
<sikio> SaberCaliburn_: bear in mind that cheap machines can contain bad components
<tonyt> *though
<sikio> such as a bad power supply
<tonyt> you get what you pay for as the saying goes
<SaberCaliburn_> this pc will go in home, so parents will use it too, mainly for videos and stuff.. doubt anyone will play games on this
<rebs> amd is just fine
<terabyte> any ideas why my mouse doesn't respond to the first movement after it's left still for more than 3 seconds?
<Bashing-om> rebs: Always back up important data, or it is not important. the path will be 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 . In oder for personal files to be saved they must be on a separate /home partition .
<sikio> oh and one thing
<sikio> there might be integrated components
<sikio> so upgrading becomes impossible
<rebs> thanks Bashing-om
<SaberCaliburn_> i was looking at the datasheet.. it has a free pcie slot for halfbracket gpu
<Sarge123> Has anybody in here have experiences with telepathy?
<tgm4883> sikio: Not sure why you think amd is bad
<Bashing-om> reb :) 7 Ps .
<tonyt> if your gaming etc, amd is fine
<sikio> tgm4883: I don't necessarily mean it's bad
<tonyt> *if your not
<sikio> I hear that intel is better supported
<tgm4883> sikio: you are thinking of graphics, not CPU
<tonyt> if all your going to be doing with the machine is web surfing, email, movies etc, that amd a10 is perfect
<sikio> so any CPU works the same with ubuntu now?
<sikio> well that might be
<sikio> I just generally see intel cpus recommended for linux use
<tonyt> or jsut get a intel based machine with a older i3 3240 in it. pletny fast enough to do what ever
<tgm4883> SaberCaliburn_: are you savvy enough to build your own?
<SaberCaliburn_> i know of it, haven't done once myself... but this is a home pc, not for me personally, and on limited budget
<tgm4883> you can build one on a limited bundge
<SaberCaliburn_> for £200.. you can get better than I seen?
<NotAPerson> i am looking for an old bug
<NotAPerson> i filed in 2009
<NotAPerson> is it on launchpad?
<jonascj> Hi all. Anyone experiencing a blurred/out of focus look to their mkv files when played bac in vlc? It happens for me every 30sec or so, it will blur slightly for a few seconds, then go back to being sharp again.
<kevindf> I installed gnome-session-flashback on my ubuntu 15.04 system, is it possible to remove the regular ubuntu desktop and keep the gnome flashback only? or would that be risky
<tgm4883> SaberCaliburn_: I prefer to build my machines so I know the components are compatible. You could try that machine, or you could attempt to put one together. Here is a list of pre-configured builds that other people have done that are under 200 pounds(?) https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/guide/#page=1&X=0,20000&sort=a2
<tgm4883> jonascj: is it always blurry in the same spot?
<SaberCaliburn_> tgm4883 nice find
<tgm4883> SaberCaliburn_: I can't say that all the components in those builds are linux compatible, but you can see whats in them and change them out pretty easily
<tgm4883> SaberCaliburn_: pcpartpicker.com is amazing
<terabyte> any ideas why my mouse doesn't respond to the first movement after it's left still for more than 3 seconds?
<tgm4883> SaberCaliburn_: also, it does do some compatibility checking that the parts are compatible (eg. making sure the memory you are buying is compatible with the motherboard, you aren't buying an agp card for a motherboard that doesn't have an agp slot
<tgm4883> !patience | terabyte
<ubot93> terabyte: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> terabyte: wireless mouse?
<terabyte> no, wired
<tgm4883> terabyte: running any cpu intense stuff, virtual machines, etc?
<terabyte> tgm4883: no, nothing else is running
<terabyte> happens all the time, including before anything is loaded
<tgm4883> odd, not sure then
<zykotick9> terabyte: sidenote, i had an issue with my mouse when i was using "powertop --auto-tune" and had to disable the powermanagement of the USB mouse (or i'd get laggy/delayed performance as well)... sorry, i know it's not much help...
<SaberCaliburn_> tgm4883 what do you think of this sub£200 build .. though it doesn't come with an official win key http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/hmJ3XL
<terabyte> zykotick9: how did you do that?
<tgm4883> SaberCaliburn_: looks good, not sure the support on the Radeon HD 7560D though
<SaberCaliburn_> but even with this cheap build.. the pre built one stills looked better, and inc.s a win8 licence and gfx card
<tgm4883> SaberCaliburn_: looks like it's probably supported in the proprietary drivers
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<Knight80> I need some help here
<Knight80> Ubuntu does not detect my tv card anymore
<SaberCaliburn_> so custom: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/hmJ3XL VS prebuilt:http://goo.gl/XBDyLD
<Knight80> :(
<parmao> hello there! I just did an 'extended' self test for my hard drive. it's been showing one bad sector for a while, and all short tests have shown the same until now. however the extended test just ended with 'SELF TEST FAILED' message. Also saying: Last self-test failed (read)
<parmao> reallocated sector count is zero
<Linxcat> In ubuntu, under Accessories->Disks, there is an option to delete a disk. What does that actually do? I did this on couple of my USB drivers and now i cant find them anywhere
<EriC^^> Linxcat: type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<parmao> last time I was told that if this count shows zero, then it might not be really a disk damage..also the last time I had this self test failed message was then (without me having run a test at the time)
<Linxcat> Eric: actually i just pulled out the USB sticks and re-inserted them and now they show up
<zykotick9> terabyte: in my case it was powertop that was doing it, so i copied the command it ran, and did the opposite (there was some html output option or something, i don't remember the specifics sorry)...  good luck.
<parmao> can anything be said about the state of the drive?
<kevindf_> I would like to disable a service upon startup in ubuntu 15.04, how can this be done without removing any files,
<t3chguy> what starts the service kevindf_
<kevindf_> systemd?
<ObrienDave> and which service?
<kevindf_> cups
<kevindf_> I've tried "sudo systemd cups disable" but it said Excess arguments.
<kevindf_> ok found it :) it's systemctl
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl disable cups
<ObrienDave> \o/
<Knight80> Hello
<Knight80> I'm having some problems with my dvb-t card
<Knight80> Ubuntu 15.04 doesn't recognise it anymore
<pantato> if I change my polling rate to 500 mhz using modprobe -r usbhid && modprobe usbhid
<pantato> the paramter changes to 2
<pantato> but if i reboot, it changes back to 0
<Knight80> Here's the pastebin
<pantato> http://pastebin.com/S6JUaZBi <--- i never had this problem with 14.10. Is it a systemd related issue maybe?
<Knight80> http://pastebin.com/1cDKAfkP
<leonic> hello where cain i find a antivirus for ubuntu or somenthing similar?
<tgm4883> Knight80: a dmesg might make more sense, to see if your card is being recognized
<tgm4883> !info clamav
<ubot93> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 95 kB, installed size 743 kB
<pantato> leonic: don't need one
<pantato> leonic: that's kind of the point of using linux
<Knight80> tgm4883 How?
<tgm4883> Knight80: by typing 'dmesg' into the terminal
<leonic> yeah i know but i  am runing a  live version  whit yumi
<tgm4883> pantato: I'm not sure I'd say that is the point of linux
<Knight80> tgm4883 Oh, sorry, I thought the command was more complex :)
<leonic> and last time  i cheked  whit a win version y i have (guess) the  link  virus i guess
<pantato> tgm4883: well, that's why i use it for a desktop environment :)
<Knight80> tgm4883 It doesn't recognise the card
<tgm4883> pantato: The biggest security hole that causes viruses in windows exists in linux as well
<Knight80> tgm4883 Or does it? ------> [   19.608181] saa7134 0000:03:00.0: DVB: adapter 0 frontend 0 frequency 0 out of range (51000000..858000000)
<tgm4883> Knight80: looks like it might
<tgm4883> Knight80: you could see if the devices is listed in dev
<tgm4883> Knight80: I think it's somewhere in /dev/dvb?
<leonic> security hole mmm the user ???
<tgm4883> leonic: yes
<Knight80> tgm4883 adapter0
<leonic> good one
<tgm4883> Knight80: looks like it's being see
<ObrienDave> leonic, not the user, stupid users ;P
<leonic> i need to clean my  usb from the unecesary  and leave only  what is need for yumi  soes someone have a clue???
<leonic> mmm stupid,ingnorand and too cleaver users
<tgm4883> ObrienDave: even smart users can be tricked by very clever things
<Knight80> tgm4883 What could I do?
<owen1> ubuntu 14.04 on carbon x1 2nd gen. usb3 is not working. how do i troubleshoot this?
<ObrienDave> tgm4883, in 30+ years, i have NEVER been hit by a virus by my own stupidity
<sikio> ObrienDave: how do you know?
<ObrienDave> experience
 * tgm4883 sighs
 * ObrienDave is an OLD fart ;P
<Johnny_Linux> windoze IS a virus
<tgm4883> :q
<alef> hello
<tgm4883> ObrienDave: you are showing a sample size of 1, which is irrelevant
<ObrienDave> this is partly true ;P
<tgm4883> ObrienDave: FWIW, most viruses now don't pop up flashing ads/porn, grind your system to a halt, or delete all your files. They hide themselves as best as possible, running their payload in the most hidden way possible.
<ObrienDave> nah, really? please tell me you're kidding, right?
<tgm4883> ObrienDave: sorry, I'm going back to your "experience" comment, which also holds little value by itself
<ObrienDave> you're entitled to your opinion
<DalekSec> tgm4883: Well, specifically of late, they fully encrypt your computer until you pay them.
<tgm4883> DalekSec: some do, yes.
<dcope> hey all, is there a tool to see streams of traffic to see if programs are talking over ssl, tls, etc.?
<colortester> dcope: wireshark
<dcope> colortester: is their a headless version of it?
<colortester> dcope: tcpdump
<Boraelix>   /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Boraelix bffxmwppfrue
<dcope> ^ womp womp
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<dcope> lol
<Boraelix> woops
<dcope> :-)
<dcope> colortester: cool, i'll check it out. thanks!
<Boraelix> does anyone know how to install hexchat themes on ubuntu?
<colortester> dcope: you can feed the output of tcpdump into wireshark for easier analysis
<Boraelix> does anyone know how to install hexchat themes on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Boraelix, in ~/.config/hexchat/addons/
<levi_> so I'm having this issue and I'm wondering if anyone can help me. i tried changing the permissions of my htdocs folder so that I could edit html/php files in it, directory /opt/lampp/htdocs, anyways I used the command chmod a-rwx /opt/lampp/htdocs and now it won't even let me access it. I tried a couple other chmod commands off of google before that and none of them allowed me to read and write from it so I tried using my own command and I thin
<levi_> k I might have screwed up
<Boraelix> i cant find my .config folder
<OerHeks> ctrl + h in nautilus, to see hidden files with a dot
<levi_> can anyone please let me know how to fix this
<levi_> now when i try to go cd htdocs i get "permission denied"
<Boraelix> how to i open nautilus?
<Boraelix> i searched for it after i installed it but its not there
<NoivernOfDoom> wtf, System program problem again...
<OerHeks> its your standard filemanager
<Boraelix> oh so its the same thing as files?
<NoivernOfDoom> yes
<NoivernOfDoom> *ubuntu just calls it files to be user-friendly
<NoivernOfDoom> it's just nautilus
<Boraelix> oh ok
<Boraelix> now do i just restart hexchat?
<Johnny_Linux> yep
<Borealix> it didnt work
<NoivernOfDoom> did you ctrl-h?
<NoivernOfDoom> then go to a dir with hidden files
<NoivernOfDoom> like ~
<Borealix> yep i dragged the .zip and extraced the files and restarted hexchat but the theme didnt change
<ObrienDave> Borealix, have you asked in #hexchat?
<dcope> can tcpdump show if a connection is over tls or ssl?
<dcope> i can't find anything in the manpages for it
<OerHeks> was there a readme in the zip?
<Borealix> nope
<bekks> dcope: tcpdump show packet contents. It is up to you to decode them, using wireshark, e.g.
<leonic23> how do i chek a iso to see if there is a broken file or semething ???
<owen1> ubuntu 14.04 on carbon x1 2nd gen. usb3 is not working. how do i troubleshoot this?
<EriC^^> leonic23: which iso?
<leonic23> ubuntu 14
<droid909> i'm installing ubuntu server in Vmware, it allowes to choose kernels, there is generic and virtual
<droid909> shoudl i choose virtual?
<EriC^^> !checksum | leonic23
<EriC^^> !checksum | leonic23
<droid909> thanks ...
<EriC^^> !checksum | leonic23
<raymondillo> leonic23: checksum or MD5sum
<EriC^^> leonic23: check here http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ubottu> leonic23: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xangua> ubottu: I missed you :-*
<ubottu> xangua: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> ubottu: I missed you :-*
<ObrienDave> \o/ ubottu is back
<ObrienDave> all is right with the world ;P
<leonic23> thank look like cheksum does not work in puppy
<EriC^^> you don't have the command md5sum ?
<leonic23> i think i have
<leonic23> it
<EriC^^> type md5sum /path/to/ubuntu.iso
<c3ker> yoooy
<c3ker> hi
<c3ker> hello all
<EriC^^> c3ker: hello
<xangua> Hola
<dcope> sheesh, moving over from ssl to tls is going to be tricky
<jmakov>  /join #i2p
<leonic23> it worked thanks
<jmakov> hi. I'm experimenting with setting up the i2p stuff. After installing from repos and starting with "i2prouter start" I get "I2P Service may have failed to start. ". Any ideas what went wrong?
<bekks> I'm kinda stuck, honestly: how would I go about allowing a set of commands being executed as another user, without having to enter my password?
<bekks> another user != root.
<jmakov> bekks: sudo -u
<bekks> jmakov: and doing so, will boil down on modifying /etc/sudoers in a way that user A is allowed to execute commands without password?
<EriC^^> bekks: add <user> ALL: (ALL) NOPASSWD: /path/to/command
<bekks> EriC^^: thank you ver much.
<EriC^^> bekks: no problem
<raymondillo> jmakov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/I2P
<EriC^^> bekks: nevermind, i think i misread what you said
<jmakov> raymondillo: didn't know that the ppa doesn't work, tnx
<EriC^^> bekks: you need to execute the commands from your shell, right?
<EriC^^> not logged in as them
<grogoreo> When changing the lightdm greeter in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ is the default picked up by the numbered prefix? Where currently I have 50-unity-greeter.conf and want 60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf should I just rename 60 to 40?
<raymondillo> jmakov: I didn't know that either. Just pointed ya to the docs. :)
<bekks> EriC^^: Yeah, the goal is to execute a shell script that starts a VM as a specific user, who is not intended to be able to login at all.
<bekks> EriC^^: Kinda "service user".
<bekks> EriC^^: I want to run all my vbox vms as "vbox" user, for keeping administrative overhead low.
<EriC^^> bekks: maybe add <your user> ALL= (ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/su <user> -c "command"
<bekks> EriC^^: "command" without options?
<bekks> EriC^^: the entire line would look like this: vbox ALL= (ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/su vbox -c "/usr/bin/VBoxHeadless -s vmname"
<bekks> EriC^^: Maybe I should wrap that into a small script like "vbox_startvm_vmname"?
<EriC^^> bekks: yeah, that sounds good
<phix> so any ideas gang?
<phix> With vino-server using 100% CPU?
<EriC^^> bekks: also use su <user> -lc
<phix> EriC^^: su probably won't work as ubuntu (by default) doesn't set a root password
<phix> EriC^^: also su as a user would :P
<phix> to a user even
<phix> but why not use sudo?
<EriC^^> phix: su works
<phix> EriC^^: It does, however sudo is a better way of doing that :)
<EriC^^> phix: he doesn't want to put a password
<EriC^^> ^
<phix> EriC^^: great, sudo supports that
<EriC^^> you mean sudo -S ?
<phix> EriC^^: you can even narrow done what apps he can run
<EriC^^> phix: he's already using sudo for that command
<phix> EriC^^: No, edit /etc/sudoers and add in a NOPASSWORD line
<EriC^^> phix: yes, scroll up
<phix> ah
<Exagone313> hello, i want to convert a local rtmp stream into a webm stream to be played in a navigator. i find tutorials with ffmpeg + ffserver, but i've already installed apache2 and nginx (this one is receiving the rtmp stream). is there a workaround without ffserver?
<bekks> Ok guys, I want to run /usr/bin/VBoxManage and /usr/bin/VBoxHeadless as user C from a script started as user A or user B.
<bekks> How would I go about it?
<Exagone313> currently, i use flowplayer and it uses flash player, and I don't like it. so I try to add a source supported by browsers
<Exagone313> and i need a webm stream
<Fuchs> bekks: only these two commands or sudo in general, and, I assume, these two without password?
<bekks> Fuchs: Only these two commands, with all options possible, without entering a password.
<Fuchs> the "with all options possible" makes this a bit harder
<bekks> Fuchs: yeah :)
<Fuchs> bekks: try   VM_USERS ALL = (root) NOPASSWD:NOEXEC: VM_COMMANDS
<Fuchs> bekks: with Cmnd_Alias VM_COMMANDS = /usr/bin/VBoxManage, /usr/bin/VBoxHeadless
<Fuchs> bekks: and User_Alias VM_USERS = a, b
<bekks> Fuchs: Ok, let me try that, it'll take a few :)
<Fuchs> bekks: if that doesn't cover all options, you can technically use wildcards and shell expansions behind the commands
<Fuchs> bekks: use visudo to edit the file, just to make sure that the syntax is correct, when you do advanced stuff like that
<denis_> hello
<denis_> how for removed wine in my system ?
<Fuchs> bekks: what this should do is granting the users named in that alias to execute as root (and only root, not as other users) the scripts named in the command alias, without a password and without the possibility to get a new shell with it
<EriC^^> denis_: sudo apt-get purge wine
<denis_> ok thank you, i try that
<krjackson> I've come from an openbox install and I really miss my hotkeys. Is there a simple way to launch applications with a key-combo?
<bazhang> alt f2 run as krjackson ?
<krjackson> Yeah, but that's more cumbersome than super-t to open terminal, super-f to open file manager, etc.
<EriC^^> krjackson: try xbindkeys
<krjackson> xbindkeys... I'll look into that, thanks.
<elstud> krjavkson go to wiki hotkeysit covers all OS.
<krjackson> Awesome. I'll check that out too.
<elstud> let us know if that is not whay your looking for.
<mekhami> is there a dedicated channel for the ubuntu mobile? or is this chan good enough
<xangua> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<krjackson> I will elstud, thanks.
<grend> hi folks
<grend> :)
<Johnny_Linux> ohluh
<denis_> EriC^^,  that not correct for removed wine in my menu, i use Xubuntu
<denis_> how removed wine in my menu ?
<grend> daftykins: I run that command partially got info when used ctrl C  ^C4673+0 records in 4673+0 records out 9799991296 bytes (9.8 GB) copied, 140.834 s, 69.6 MB/s
<grend> I wonder what it means by copied? it suppose to format disk :D
<grend> or it writes 0s into it?
<bekks> Fuchs: it resulted in a syntax error, trying to recover sudo root access now.
<Fuchs> bekks: thus me recommending visudo  *sigh*
<Fuchs> interestingly enough the syntax should be correct, let me doublecheck
<Fuchs> bekks: should be fine, edit the file with visudo and check what it complains about. If not possible via sane means, do that from a rescue shell (boot with  init=/bin/bash)
<grend> funch: any idea how long dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M would take on 100Gb disk?
<grend> its been running for sometimes and I want to make sure its doing something
<grend> :D
<bekks> Fuchs: visudo complains about syntax error near line one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11175388/ (without the leading #)
<EriC^^> grend: type sudo pkill -USR1 ^dd
<Fuchs> bekks: well, that is supposed to be an User_Alias
<tgm4883> grend: on sda?
<grend> yes on sda
<Fuchs> also I assume that camel is a user and not a group, else you don't need an alias and can use %groupname  below anyway
<grend> EriC^^: I can kill it however I want it do what it suppose to do, maybe just wait and it will be done
<danielle31> Hi all. I'm having a strange problem. Near my house is a BT Openzone network. When I disconect from it, my laptop completely freezes. I can't change virtual terminal, sysrq doesn't work (it does normally), and the capslock light blinks intermittently. I can't even hold the power btn for power off. The only thng I can do is unplug the battery and the mains. Any idea what could cause this? And here's the weirdest thing: it only happens when disconecting
<danielle31> from that specific wifi network.
<bekks> Fuchs: like this?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11175420/ - and yes, camel is a username
<EriC^^> grend: it will show you the progress if you type that command from another terminal, it won't kill it
<tgm4883> grend: supposedly that doesn't kill it http://www.serenux.com/2011/02/howto-monitor-the-progress-of-dd/
<grend> ty
<Fuchs> bekks: looks good to me, see what visudo thinks. I hope that's not all the content of your sudoers file, mind
<Fuchs> bekks: else you'll be without regular sudo users the very moment you save that
<grend> wow awesome trick
<grend> :)
<bekks> Fuchs: No no, thats the content of /etc/sudoers.d/virtualbox :) - /etc/sudoers contains the unchanged defaults
<Fuchs> ah, sane idea
<grend> ubuntu is largest flavor of linux?
<grend> atm
<Fuchs> grend: very hard to measure. On the desktop: probably, at least if you count the various unofficial wallbuntus such as Linux Mint as well
<grend> when linux was invented it was just 1 version called linux?
<bodhi_zazen> grend, depends on how you count, it is if you consider it all Debian
<bodhi_zazen> If it is not all debian, how do you then define ubuntu derivatives ?
<Fuchs> grend: Linux was always (and still is) only the kernel
<grend> Funch kernel is a core OS?
<grend> to which extra functions are added?
<bodhi_zazen> Fuchs, lol, not really , you need at least kernel + GNU
<Fuchs> grend: Ubuntu, among others, are so called distributions, that create a nice bundle of that kernel, some user space tools and libraries (usually: GNU) and some end user applications such as desktop environments, web browsers and similar stuff you don't need
<rafaelsoaresbr_> grend, linux is the kernel, everythng else was the GNU Project
<Fuchs> bodhi_zazen: no you don't, you can use a different userland than GNU and you can use GNu with a different kernel than Linux.
<grend> so if I boot kernel alone what can I do? nothing much?
<Fuchs> grend: kernel is just the very core of the operating system, usually doing stuff like talking to hardware, memory and thread management and the likes. That's not really a good topic for this channel here, I recommend you do some reading on that if you are interested.
<grend> cool
<grend> funch: its to see what makes linux and ubuntu diff
<bodhi_zazen> I suppose, it is an old argument , most people I know use the term "linux" to include the kernel + at least GNU if not more (DE)
<grend> so first people invents linux and then its becomes bigger and one of the branches of bigger is ubuntu?
<Fuchs> grend: as a minor sidenote, you can use the tab key to auto-complete nicknames, so you would get mine wrong less often
<grend> I did there is Fuchs and funch  here
<grend> :)
<Fuchs> grend: it's not different, Ubuntu is one of the many Linux distributions that give end users a bundle containing of the Linux kernel, GNU and various applications and libraries, as I wrote. In general IRC is not really good for that kind of basic information, books, wikis and the likes is what I'd recommend.
<grend> Funch well thats clear, ty :D
#ubuntu 2015-05-17
<GefilteFish> Can someone help me fix this "boot device not found 3f0" error? What I did was delete my EFI partition now I'm stuck with a bricked laptop with Xubuntu installed, but inaccessible. All the Linux distros I've tried on a LiveUSB won't boot. Super Grub2 Disk is the only exception but it's kind of useless. I can use it to get to Xubuntu's terminal though.
<bekks> Fuchs: still no luck. your /etc/sudoers.d/virtualbox suggestion works, but I have no access to directories/files owned by vbox:vbox when running gksudo /usr/bin/VBoxManage
<Fuchs> bekks: well, is root part of the vbox group?
<bekks> not until now
<tgm4883> uh, would root not have access to everything?
<bekks> I guess I have to re-login now?
<Fuchs> bekks: nope
<dprc> tgm4883: most of the time
<Fuchs> thinking of it, is camel part of the vbox group?
<Fuchs> even though I am rather sure that file permissions are based on the user you run the command as (and local short tests confirm that), but not knowing what exactly the script does
<bekks> Fuchs: thomasvs_ he scrp
<Fuchs> wat
<bekks> sorry :)
<bekks> the script runs: "/usr/bin/VBoxHeadless -s myvm", but I get a permission denied
<Fuchs> it would be interesting to see on what it actually fails, maybe strace would do, but that sounds like a bit of an overkill
<EriC^^> bekks: camel is your user or the user you want to run as?
<Fuchs> it is ran as root  (at least that is what we specified in the sudoers) by camel
<bekks> camel is the user who wants to run the script which executes /usr/bin/VBoxHeadless -s myvm as vbox user.
<Fuchs> err, wait
<Fuchs> bekks: can I see that sudo command
<Fuchs> because I, fully on purpose (which I also mentioned), limited it on root and root only. If you want to run it as a different user (and don't talk of the group vbox here) you need to adapt that ...
<Fuchs> because yes, otherwise that will very obviously fail
<EriC^^> bekks: <your user> ALL= (ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/su camel -lc "bash /path/to/script"
<Fuchs> EriC^^: wrong way around. Camel is the user who wants to run the script, not a user wants to run it as camel
<EriC^^> oh
<Fuchs> the sudoers is likely to be correct, _unless_ he wants to run the command as the user vbox, not root. In that case the (root) should be changed to either (vbox) or, less secure, (ALL)
<Fuchs> bekks: or wait, is the script actually ran as root and then that does something as a different user? In that case I'd like to see that script
<Fuchs> because chances are that the issue lies there
<EriC^^> Fuchs: i think the script runs as camel
<Fuchs> nope
<EriC^^> i mean by camel as vbox
<Fuchs> neither
<Fuchs> read backlog, see the sudoers configuration
<EriC^^> he said he didn't want to write his password to run it as another user
<Fuchs> yes, that I do know.
<grend> Fuchs: have you used smarttools to check health of hdd?
<grend> I run command that dafty suggested and short self test shows ok
<bekks>  /etc/sudoers.d/virtualbox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11175737/ - command run as user camel: "sudo -u vbox /usr/bin/VirtualBox list runningvms" results in: http://pastebin.com/NFiCGxKs
<Fuchs> bekks: yeah, that won't work
<Fuchs> bekks: the part in the braces () limits who can run the scripts, as I mentioned, fully on purpose set to root. Either change that to vbox or, less secure, ALL
<grend> or perhaps anyone here can help? I plan to reinistall ubuntu and to be sure disk is fine now
<daftykins> grend: the command i gave is not going to fix that drive, it was faulty when we first spoke
<Fuchs> bekks: because I try to avoid VirtualBox whenever possible, I have no idea whether it somewhere does require root, though
<grend> daftykins: it was 1 bad sector
<daftykins> grend: again you're ignoring the other part i pointed out :)
<grend> daftykins: so I run the command and smart tools
<Fuchs> bekks: however, changing that (root) part to either (vbox) or (ALL) should at least work until that point where it does need root permissions
<daftykins> grend: unfortunately you gave me a very poor attitude last time you were on, so i no longer wish to assist you.
<daftykins> so good luck
<grend> thats fine :D
<grend> and thanks
<EriC^^> Fuchs: he changed it
<grend> daftykins: plus attitude is matter of perception and perception varies :) thats that
<Fuchs> EriC^^: yeah, we probably resolved it in a channel with less noise and a better language than English.
<ltk> i use the ubuntu14.04lts, when i use the tmux, but it doesn't have highlight.
<ltk> who to deal with？
<angelle> knock knock
<angelle> ........
<angelle> knock knock............
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | angelle
<ubottu> angelle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<angelle> for God sake anybody there?  knock knock knock...........
<bazhang> angelle, ask an actual question
<angelle> OK
<bazhang> angelle, stop knocking
<angelle> bazhang what are the pros and cons of installing Ubuntu over windows 10 pro x64?
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | angelle
<ubottu> angelle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> angelle, great topic for #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<angelle> yes that's what I'm asking
<dprc> angelle: this is a support channel; if you would like to discuss the merits of ubuntu please /join #ubuntu-discuss
<ltk> what's mean "knock"?
<angelle> it's Ubuntu related
<SchrodingersScat> angelle: not a ubuntu support question
<angelle> it means knocking on your door
<bazhang> angelle, so go to that channel and ask, this is ubuntu tech support only not polls, opinions etc
<angelle> you people are funny
<angelle> how could this channel potentially be Ubuntu customer service support if you don't even  know what knock knock is?
<bazhang> angelle, and there is a channel just for that type of chit chat, and this one is not it
<angelle> I was knocking for like 5 min before someone answered
<cryptodan> Can anyone see this: Å?
<tgm4883> angelle: this isn't customer service support
<angelle> well it is called Ubuntu
<tgm4883> angelle: yes, and?
<dprc> cryptodan: an angstrom
<OerHeks> community volunteer support
<tgm4883> yes community support
<robert__> Hello everyone
<QuantumVacuum> Hi robert
<robert__> Hello everyone this is my first time here
<robert__> Hello Q nice to meet ya
<Bray90820> So I am trying to start firefox on 140.4 and I am getting this message "Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible"
<robert__> Is this a good place to come for answer about Ubuntu?
<QuantumVacuum> For sure, although I'm pretty new to it as well
<EriC^^> Bray90820: type sudo chown <your user>: ~
<Bashing-om> robert__: This is ubuntu support, ask your ubuntu support qustion .
<robert__> Same here I've been using it for a few months now but love it.
<EriC^^> Bray90820: type sudo chown -R <your user>: ~
<Bray90820> There we go
<Bray90820> Thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<robert__> How do I change my text color?
<Bray90820> My other question is some apps that came from the software center arn't showing in the unity dash
<EriC^^> Bray90820: which apps?
<Bray90820> system-config-samba it's a gui for samba
<robert__> Test
<EriC^^> Bray90820: type dpkg -L system-config-samba | grep .desktop
<Bray90820> robert__: I can see your test
<robert__> I'm trying to change the text color
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Still not in the dash
<EriC^^> Bray90820: yeah, but does anything show up after you type the command?
<robert__> Anyone know how to change the text color?
<nbt> robert__: what text color?
<robert__> My text color for this chat
<Bray90820> EriC^^: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3d06a8f8a5770a756fe3
<EriC^^> Bray90820: type grep Name /usr/share/applications/system-config-samba.desktop
<QuantumVacuum> robert__, what IRC client are you using?
<robert__> Hex chat
<Bray90820> EriC^^: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/640b1c0a14a7f3e5dc31
<EriC^^> Bray90820: if you type samba in the dash nothing shows up?
<QuantumVacuum> hmm, i'm not sure. I use xchat haha
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Nothing related to the app
<robert__> Oh ok Q thanks
<EriC^^> Bray90820: what shows up?
<Bray90820> EriC^^:
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/Samba.png
<robert__> test
<EriC^^> Bray90820: try pressing super+a and type samba
<Bray90820> robert__: still black
<robert__> Thanks for the welcome guys I will surly be back
<EriC^^> robert__: you can't change the text in this channel
<robert__> Really
<EriC^^> you can maybe change it in your client to show differently for you
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> usually ctrl+k followed by foreground then background color changes text like ctrl+k then 0,1 for white on black
<EriC^^> but it won't be sent here cause colors are turned off
<robert__> Yes I have my client open now but not sure how to change it. I did change a few colors but it stall looks the same on this end.
<Bray90820> EriC^^: all that seemed to do was change the resolution no samba still
<robert__> Ok thanks so much everyone for the help I have another place I can get help with Ubuntu
 * Anoniem4l test
<EriC^^> Bray90820: what's your end goal? to put it in the launcher?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Yes
<Bray90820> I don't wanna have to run it from tee terminal
<Bray90820> the
<EriC^^> Bray90820: ok, type nautilus /usr/share/applications and drag it to the launcher
<robert__> Have a great night everyone
<Anoniem4l> Nem0 wut
<Bray90820> EriC^^: every time I try to open it from that location it says "There was an error launching the application"
<EriC^^> Bray90820: from the launcher?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: type grep Exec /usr/share/applications/system-config-samba.desktop
<Bray90820> It won't even stay in the launcher
<Bray90820> Yes it's gksu
<Bray90820> EriC^^: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/aa050ab8d74eee6fdad2
<EriC^^> Bray90820: how do you launch it from the terminal?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/95348c004f97905db76c
<EriC^^> Bray90820: try gksu system-config-samba
<Bray90820> Well "sudo system-config-samba" worked
<EriC^^> you shouldn't use sudo with gui programs, it will mess up the permissions
<Bray90820> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/53a4a6772b3c84f7651f
<Bray90820> Should I install gksu
<EriC^^> yes
<BLACK_POWER> sup crakkkers
<Bray90820> EriC^^: gksu system-config-samba won't accept my sudo password
<EriC^^> Bray90820: type gksu-properties
<EriC^^> is it set to sudo?
<BLACK_POWER> wanna end racesm?
<Bray90820> does gksu use the su password or the sudo password
<EriC^^> Bray90820: they should be the same
<Bray90820> So gksu should be the sudo password?
<bodhi_zazen> Bray90820, your login or sudo password, same thing
<Bray90820> but is GKSU and Sudo the same thing?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: yeah
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> Authentication mode is sudo and grab mode is enabled
<EriC^^> ok
<Quicksteve> hello there, I'm currently trying to install Windows 7 as a secondary OS on my external USB HDD. I have followed the steps outlined here http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/7943-install-windows-7-fast-without-dvd-usb-device.html .That part works without any issues, however I can't get Windows to start. I've tried using update-grup and bootrepair, both add the menu entry, however upon selection it fails with unable to find device
<Quicksteve> Here is the link given to me by bootrepair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11176476/
<Bray90820> EriC^^: anything else for me to try
<OerHeks> Bray90820, maybe restart samba ..
<Quicksteve> Ubuntu is installed on /dev/sda, ubuntu home is on /dev/sdg1, Windows is on /dev/sdg2
<Quicksteve> Both ubuntu itself and the user files are encrypted
<bodhi_zazen> Quicksteve, probably need to select to boot windows in your bios
<Quicksteve> Is there any way I could use it over Grub?
<BLACK_POWER> crakkker
<Quicksteve> I'll restart and see if selecting that drive in the bios works.
<Quicksteve> Hello, I'm back. Sadly, selecting the drive in BIOS does not work, it does not show up.
<Quicksteve> Any other ideas possibly?
<bodhi_zazen> Quicksteve, what error do you get when you boot windows
<Quicksteve> It says something along the lines of: "Disk not found: <volume id here>"
<daftykins> sounds like you need to boot Windows media and let it repair boot
<ary> Hi. I had installed opera on my elementary os, but flashplugin doesn't work.
<ary> how can I put flashplugin to work?
<daftykins> !elementary | ary
<ubottu> ary: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> sorry no support here
<Quicksteve> the actual error message was "error: no such device: <volume id here>"
<ary> hi. Now i am on ubuntu. How do I install flashplugin on opera?
<Quicksteve> I have checked and blkid outputs the same volume id as in the error:
<Quicksteve>  /dev/sdg2        429EF1F063C8FFBB                       ntfs       Windows
<owen1> ubuntu 14.04 on carbon x1 2nd gen. usb3 is not working. how do i troubleshoot this?
<daftykins> 14.04.2 ? which kernel?
<owen1> daftykins: are u talking to me?
<daftykins> yes
<owen1> 3.16.0-31-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP
<daftykins> ok so yeah it's 14.04.2 with the utopic HWE
<owen1> is it a good thing? (:
<daftykins> my advice would be to try a more recent mainline kernel
<daftykins> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<daftykins> 14.04 comes with 3.13 so that's also a plan
<owen1> daftykins: i can upgrade to 15.04
<owen1> or just do fresh install
<daftykins> depends whether you want to abandon LTS.
<owen1> daftykins: what's the benefit of staying on LTs?
<daftykins> you could at least boot 15.04 and test it out
<daftykins> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<owen1> daftykins: so i can boot ubuntu 15.04 from a usb and not install it, and see if everything works?
<daftykins> yip
<owen1> perfect! thanks
<daftykins> that's what live sessions are for \o/
<owen1> hopefuly the usb 3 will work as well
<Quicksteve> daftykins, I'm not sure if the windows tools will help here as installing windows on an external drive is normally not possible.
<daftykins> it searches for installations and repairs them if necessary, i didn't pay attention to how exotic your setup is :)
<Quicksteve> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11176476/ <- output from bootrepair
<Quicksteve> I believe that should contain most of the information
<daftykins> sorry too late for me, i'm off
<Quicksteve> thanks for the help anyway :)
<nahtnam> Hey. I was wondering if there was a way to make it so that I can make my laptop beep via my android phone WHILE the laptop is in sleep mode.
<cdauth> hey, i just upgraded to ubuntu 15.04 and suddenly the dspam package seems to be missing? here it is listed for vivid: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dspam. any ideas why this can be and where to get the package?
<OerHeks> dspam, Deleted on 2014-08-31(From Debian) ROM; No longer maintained upstream; Debian bug #754810
<ubottu> Debian bug 754810 in ftp.debian.org "RM: dspam -- ROM; No longer maintained upstream" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/754810
<omeed> hello
<cdauth> OerHeks: thanks for the info
<yurikoles> hello, people
<yurikoles> is this chat loged?
<Bashing-om> yurikoles: Yes, this channel is logged.
<yurikoles> could you give me a link?
<OerHeks> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<yurikoles> is there a sping for gays?
<yurikoles> like Gaybuntu?
<omeed> ..wow
<yurikoles> oh sorry, bad joke
<yurikoles> you know the applle computers use FreeBSD for gays spin
<yurikoles> and this joke is even worse
<yurikoles> because I'm on OS X now
<omeed> it might be a good one if it were actually comprehensible
<yurikoles> but I'm not gay, it's a PC
<yurikoles> Ubuntu is a spin of Debian for newbies?
<user__> Hello everyone
<user__> Is it possible to run ubuntu on this new tablets with intel atom quad core? They ship with windows 8.1
<yurikoles> hello, user__
<user__> i've managed to boot on bios of my tab
<yurikoles> since windows 8.1 logo program requires oems to inclue option to disable secure boot - yes
<yurikoles> but I don't know how do you insert flash drive into it
<user__> how can i do that? i need a uefi linux enabled image?
<yurikoles> it has an sdcard?
<user__> yes and i have a usb pen with micro usb :D
<yurikoles> ubuntu images are uefi enabled nowadays
<yurikoles> just use win32diskimager
<yurikoles> it's an easiest way to create bootable drive for me
<yurikoles> just select correct file filter (*.*) instead of default (*.img) and choose a file with ubuntu
<user__> yurikoles, right, ive tryed with multiboot
<yurikoles> so?
<user__> yurikoles, do you know multiboot?
<user__> well it doesnt boot
<yurikoles> you mean this: http://multibootusb.org/ ?
<user__> yurikoles, yes
<stellamaris> aas
<yurikoles> try my advice
<user__> yeah i will
<polymute> s
<yurikoles> win32diskimager just writes bytes of iso image to flash drive device
<yurikoles> it's an analougue of dd program on linux
<multidex> so is this the wrong in this forum to ask where the good torrent sites are that aren't raided and taken over
<multidex> grooveshark is GONE
<SchrodingersScat> correct, wrong place
<SchrodingersScat> !torrents
<ubottu> Vivid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/vivid/desktop/ubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/vivid/server/ubuntu-15.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<SchrodingersScat> unless you mean ubuntu torrents, got plenty of them
<polymute> anyone else catch flak at work for using ubuntu?
<polymute> I legitimately prefer ubuntu and fedora over any other distros Ive tried
<multidex> !torranents
<GefilteFish> I deleted my efi partition by accident. Howdo i rebuild it?
<HedgeMage> GefilteFish: Deleted the partition, or its contents?
<GefilteFish> I actually deleted the partition
<GefilteFish> But created it
<GefilteFish> Recreated it
<HedgeMage> Okay, so once you re-created it, did you also set its type to EFI?  That's code ef00 if I recall correctly.
<HedgeMage> (I can check)
<HedgeMage> Then you'd need to format it to fat 32.  Be careful that it's 32, some older tools default to 16 bit when making vfat filesystems, hell if I know why that's still true.
<HedgeMage> Next, replace the EFI partition's UUID in your fstab with the new UUID.
<GefilteFish> Ok i did that. It also has a boot flag
<HedgeMage> After that, it's possible that reinstalling a package or two (I'd start with your kernel) could automagically repopulate that partition as it should be and tell your UEFI firmware that the Ubuntu system exists.
<HedgeMage> If not, I can try to run you through the manual process before I fall asleep, but no guarantee I'll be up that long.
<Fun> hi folks
<Fun> how I can install latest intel drivers_
<Fun> for graphics
<GefilteFish> Idk the commands to reinstall those things
<aeon-ltd> Fun: there is only one package for that, unless you wanna use beta or testing
<Fun> oki which one is it_
<aeon-ltd> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Fun> weird
<Fun> its already installed however brightness is less
<Fun> I have installed lubuntu 15.04
<jeeves_moss> when I run "ldattach pps /dev/pps1", I get "ldattach: invalid line discipline: pps".  what am I doing wrong?
<Fun> i had 14.04 0n same laptop screen was brigther
<Fun> brighter
<yurikoles> http://askubuntu.com/questions/540911/how-to-adjust-screen-brightness-in-ubuntu-14-04
<boogieidm> I'm needing to download audio files from a website. Not YouTube or any of that. It's a free audiobook. I did it with the first book, but I can't remember how to with the second book. I used to know a simple way to do this. It was like right click, inspect element, right click and save on the MP3 file link. Any idea how to do this?
<Emanuel> I have a USB hard drive that is making clicking sounds. I tried to check the SMART status from my system but it's greyed out. How can I access tis data?
<Emanuel> boogieidm: if you know the complete url you can use wget
<boogieidm> Emanuel Well it's like a flash player that you have to keep clicking the next chapter on.
<aeon-ltd> Fun: there is software that controls screen brightness, i'm pretty sure it's independent from the graphics drivers
<Emanuel> Second question I have how to I enable remote desktop forwarding so I can connect remottley with a GUI rather than a ssh terminial connection
<Emanuel> boogieidm: No idea then.
<aeon-ltd> boogieidm: why can't you do what you did before?
<boogieidm> aeon-ltd: I can't remember how I did it. Now I'm thinking it may be wget after a quick google search.
<aeon-ltd> post the link if it doesn't require logging into anything
<boogieidm> Think I got it. Where does wget save to?
<aeon-ltd> boogieidm: it'll be the root of your user unless you changed directory
<boogieidm> See there was a super simple way to do it before. It's driving me crazy.
<UserUS> How do I change the terminal color/text colors?
<aeon-ltd> UserUS: a terminal may have individual settings, but the terminal (bash) will be handled in .Xdefaults
<UserUS> aeon-ltd: Is that in /bin?
<GefilteFish> Do you know how to repopulate /boot/efi/ ???
<aeon-ltd> UserUS: no that's in your home
<aeon-ltd> UserUS: examples http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=9935#5
<UserUS> aeon-ltd: I'm looking in the Home directory but I only see basic folders, such as downloads, documents...etc.?
<aeon-ltd> UserUS: it's a dotfile, hidden
<Emanuel> Anyone here using CrashPlan on Ubuntu? I need to know how to store it's backups onto an external USB drive
<UserUS> aeon-ltd: Nvm I found more info on the wiki. thx man.
<aeon-ltd> no problem
<boogieidm> aeon-ltd: I remember now. I was using a jail broken iPad. I'm letting my sister borrow it till Tuesday. Tis life. Lol
<boogieidm> aeon-ltd: any idea how to download each of these chapters?
<boogieidm> aeon-ltd: livingaudio.co.uk/store/authors/gnormanlippert/jpcg
<anderson_> Bom dia
<aeon-ltd> boogieidm: no idea
<FoolsRun> Hi, I need some basic bash shell scripting help. I need to do a while loop for while the output of a shell command doesn't contain a grep'ed value. Basically while ! hcitool con | grep $MAC   --how do I write that?
<Phosis> Question all...and hello...I'm doing something very simple...making a bash script with menu to run my doom mods. When I run it it says /bin/doom: line 1: !#/bin/bas: No such file or directory
<Phosis> the interesting is, it still runs.
<Phosis> I'm a little confused because after editing my ~/.profile to add the path for the script, I am not exactly sure where it is running the script from. Because if it is removed from /home/username/bin or /bin, either one of those, it will fail to work.
<nbt> Phosis: change line 1 of your script to #!/bin/bash
<Phosis> It is actually
<nbt> no
<Phosis> The first line of my script: !#/bin/bash
<treelzebub> Phosis: #! != !#  :P
<Phosis> Oh christ
<Phosis> I didnt notice.
<treelzebub> happens to the best of us.
<Phosis> Thank you, haha.
<Phosis> Yep that certainly fixed it. Thanks again!!
<treelzebub> +1 nbt
<Phosis> Agreed
<Phosis> Another question...Looking for more vague direction since I'm learning scripting and don't want much hand holding, but not sure where to start. The script I made runs gzdoom, depending on the option selected, with different WAD files. But when gzdoom quits, the terminal is left waiting for more user input. When really, I'd like the script to stop running altogether after the choice is made and the game boots up.
<Phosis> So when you quit game, the script is no longer waiting for input, you are simply back at a bash prompt.
<tonyyarusso> Phosis: Pastebin the script?
<tonyyarusso> or maybe you already did, /me reads scrollback
<Phosis> one sec
<Phosis> http://pastebin.com/kCXcShGF
<piter0> alguien sabe como reparar el centro de software de ubuntu que no puedo instalar nada
<basil2x> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<quizme> hi, i am trying to get photos from my camera's microsd card onto my computer
<quizme> anybody know how to do that ?
<basil2x> Stick the microsd in the microsd slot on your computer, or get an adapter and use the sd slot.
<quizme> i bought a hytac unversal card reader, but after plugging it in, nothing happens
<piter0> lo que pasa es que nadie contesta igual
<basil2x> !spanish
<basil2x> !spanish pietr0
<basil2x> Well that was obviously wrong
<basil2x> Hmmm... does the hytac show up in your devices?  quizme
<quizme> basil2x: it doesn't show up in the list of /dev/sd* devices
<jellow> quizme: does it work anywhere else ?
<basil2x> try lsusb
<quizme> jellow i only have one computer
<basil2x> see if it's there
<quizme> basil2x ok
<quizme> basil2x: i did lsusb before and after inserting the hytac card reader and the number of lines of output is the same
<basil2x> does a line say hytac?
<quizme> basil2x: nope, i just checked
<basil2x> and are you sticking the card in the right slot, the right way round?
<basil2x> Hmmm... then it's not seeing the reader at all.
<quizme> i took out the card and reinserted it upside down
<basil2x> pastebin the output of lsusb, if you would.
<quizme> basil2x ok
<tonyyarusso> Phosis: Try this: http://pastebin.com/rSEge98w
<basil2x> And... this is important... paste the link in here. ;)
<quizme> basil2x http://pastebin.com/87n8WMX1
<quizme> :)
<basil2x> It's not there at all.
<basil2x> You might have a dud, or it might be linux-unfriendly.
<basil2x> Not familiar enough with hytac to say which.
<quizme> basil2x: i have a Lexr 633x
<quizme> microsSDD HC I 32GB
<quizme> does that go in the SD or M2 slot of the hytac univrsal sd reader
<Ender_Wiggin> Im having issues seeing my ububuntu 14.04 machine on my Win 8.1 and Win 7 machines It was working fine for a while, then just randmly stopped being able to accesss and now I cant even see it under my netowrk at all. My win7 machine sees it, it will let me access folders, but not files
<basil2x> there should ne a microSD slot
<quizme> which slot is the microSD slot ?
<basil2x> Most multi readres have one
<quizme> SD or M2 ?
<basil2x> Try either.  which one fits it best?
<Ender_Wiggin> Actually, now I cant access it either on my Win7 at all
<quizme> basil2x i think the SD one
<Ender_Wiggin> ahh nvmd think i figured it out
<basil2x> OK, quizme
<quizme> basil2x i'm gonna reboot. thanks for talking it out with me
<quizme> brb
<basil2x> But if it's not linux-friendly, your reader, it won't matter.
<quizme> basil2x oh
<quizme> basil2x so u mean if i inserted the reading device even without the card inserted correctly it should have appeared in lsusb ?
<basil2x> Yup
<quizme> basil2x ok
<quizme> so i wasted $8 i guess
<basil2x> If it was only £6, you got off lucky.
<quizme> basil2x i pressed the plug in further and a red light turned on
<quizme> let me try again
<basil2x> Well, there you go
<quizme> basil2x still not showing up in lusb
<quizme> i'll reboot
<quizme> brb
<basil2x> We'll be here, quiz
<quizme_> basil2x: still a no-go after reboot
<quizme_> it says linux 4.0 compatible
<quizme_> on the box
<basil2x> pastebim both lsusb and lspci, quizme_
<basil2x> pastebin*
<quizme_> basil2x
<basil2x> Or not
<quizme_> http://pastebin.com/Q16eZy9x
<quizme_> basil2x: http://pastebin.com/Av58x2cx
<basil2x> OK... the reader's there.  It's actually a Realtek, no matter who sold it.
<quizme_> basil2x but i think there is a built-in reader
<quizme_> basil2x but it's not microsd
<basil2x> AH
<basil2x> OK... your device isn't listed then
<basil2x> Sec
<pi-alpha> test
<quizme_> basil2x: after removing the usb reader here is my lspci: http://pastebin.com/mKAuPTYT
<pi-alpha> hi, my screen brightness seems to suddenly not be working with k/x/lubuntu, 14.04 15.04. but an old cd with unity ubuntu, screen brightness works.
<quizme_> basil2x: it's the same
<basil2x> I'd say get one from a different manufacturer, quizme_ .  At £6, it's not a big spend.
<quizme_> basil2x yeah thank you for your help
<basil2x> That it doesn't show up at all is rather odd.
<edwardT> on which debian version is ubuntu 15.04 based ?
<edwardT> on which debian version is ubuntu 15.04 based ?
<sugoiryu> hi, how can i install curl 7.42.1
<MichaelHabib> hi, I have a VPS and want to limit each user from seeing ANY files in other user's home folder, whats best way to do that
<MichaelHabib> linke now I can SSH to my VPS as one of the users & see files under /home/OtherUser/www/ from any account
<backbox_> bro...give me some Tekilla
<Tekilla> haha :)
<backbox_> some Presidente
<wafflejock> MichaelHabib, believe you want something like this http://allanfeid.com/content/creating-chroot-jail-ssh-access
<backbox_> i got kush
<wafflejock> sugoiryu, would either need to get/compile the binary or use a PPA
<lotuspsychje> !ot | backbox_
<ubottu> backbox_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sugoiryu> wafflejock, hmm ok thanks
<MichaelHabib> wafflejock: thanks , will read that and find a way to make it work on my VPS which has CPanel
<MichaelHabib> wafflejock: Right now its just me using the server, but in case of a problem I dont want anyone to be able to see other accounts files for any reason
<ki7mt> basil2x, this is a rather complex question. Ubuntu imports source packages from Debian, not binary packages, those are built on Launchpad. See this link for details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianImportFreeze
<wafflejock> MichaelHabib, yeah understandable personally I setup my server so it does continuous integration stuff using Jenkins so when I push changes with git to the server it automatically builds and backs up and deploys sites for users, and I just control access to git itself using GitLab so no one else needs hands on the server
<Phosis> tonyyarusso: thanks!
<wafflejock> MichaelHabib, I've tried setting up vsftpd but not really super successful with that, let me know if this works out or you get stuck can try to help troubleshoot if I'm still around
<leogrey> tryton freeze on ubuntu
<basil2x> ki7mt, why tell me?
<edwardT> can anybody tell me on which debian version is ubuntu 15.04 based ?
<ki7mt> basil2x, That is also a good question .. I have no idea why I told you that .. was supposed to tel edwardT .. my bad
<basil2x> ;)
<edwardT> ?
<ki7mt> edwardT, You asked what version Ubuntu 15.04 is / was based on.
<edwardT> yes
<edwardT> jessie?
<ki7mt> edwardT, See my answer above .. all be it to the wrong person \o/
<edwardT> ok thanks
<wafflejock> ah okay finally put that conversation together, that was confusing
<yurikoles> it's based on sid
<yurikoles> and exeprimental
<yurikoles> not testing
<ki7mt> Yes, sid == unstable
<edwardT> so basically 15.04 is based on sid?
<ki7mt> edwardT, Yes, but bare in mind, it's a snapshot at the Ubuntu import freeze. Sid can be very different from one Ubuntu release to the next.
<edwardT> ok
<ki7mt> edwardT, Debian does not release on a schedule like Ubuntu. It's when the power to be determine when it's time. That could be one year or two or more.
<edwardT> insightful,thanks
 * basil2x starts poking the 'System Problem Detected' popup that shows up at every boot, and doesn't actually do or mean naything.
<Bray90820> How would I auto mount a drive on boot
<zerowaitstate> Bray90820: add it to your /etc/fstab
<backbox_> i was kickout as net1pcCrypto and as ChicagoXXX and I'm back as backbox.....hahaha......give the hackers a break....lol
<Bray90820> zerowaitstate: What should I add to mount /dev/sda
<zerowaitstate> um, is /dev/sda partitioned?
<zerowaitstate> Bray90820: lsblk should tell you what partitions are available
<Bray90820> Yes
<zerowaitstate> you mount a particular partition, i.e., /dev/sda5
<Bray90820> I wanna add dev/sda3/ and dev/sdb/ ro fstab
<hdon_> Bray90820: /dev/sda refers to your disk, but /dev/sda1 for example refers to a particular partition on that disk
<RoBo_V> using rtcwake does it take any power if yes how much approx or negligible
<ki7mt> /dev/sda would be the device, not a partition .. you don't mount devices, you mount partitions on a device.
<Bray90820> dev/sdb1
<hdon_> ki7mt: well, you CAN mount a disk... if the disk begins with a filesystem and not a partition table
<Bray90820> Ahh your right
<zerowaitstate> read the man page for fstab. generally you can use the "defaults" option and it works well enough
<backbox_>  12
<backbox_> down vote
<backbox_> accepted
<backbox_> 	
<backbox_> You can use fdisk to have an idea of what kind of partitions you have, for example:
<backbox_> fdisk -l
<ki7mt> hdon_, true, ok, but is that what he wants
<hdon_> :3
<zerowaitstate> you will have to specify the filesystem type in fstab, but lsblk should tell you that
<zerowaitstate> sorry, i meant blkid
<hdon_> :)
<Bray90820> backbox_: do you mean like the mount point or what
<zerowaitstate> backbox_: don't pay attention to blackbox; he is spamming with scripts or something
<zerowaitstate> Bray90820: fdisk -l or gdisk -l works, depending on whether the device is partitioned using MBR or GPT
<ki7mt> Bray90820,tell us what you have and what your trying to automount, sd card, USB device, second had drive .. it is partitioned with a file system ?
<rahsd> hi
<rahsd> I want to compile somethings. What should i apt-get install to be able to do that
<Bray90820> zerowaitstate: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/11c4df023a1cc068cf57
<Bray90820> It didn't work correctly
<rahsd> what is the meta package for make 4make gcc binutils headers and ...
<ki7mt> rahsd, You have a C compiler installed by default
<zerowaitstate> Bray90820: however, blkid will give you the UUID of the filesystem. This is useful, as you can use that to specify the partition, instead of /dev/sda1 for example. This is useful if the enumeration of the drives change, such as can happen if you move a disk to a different SATA channel
<zerowaitstate> Bray90820: you gotta preface your command with sudo
<yurikoles> build-essnetials
<rahsd> ki7mt: automake linux headers and ...?
<zerowaitstate> Bray90820: you need root permission to see the raw block device
<rahsd> yurikoles: me?
<yurikoles> build-essentials
<yurikoles> yes
<yurikoles> and also apt-get buil-dep <package>
<yurikoles> bu you have to enable deb-srs repos
<rahsd> yurikoles: tnx
<yurikoles> do you know how to enable source repos?
<yurikoles> in software center there is option for managing source.list
<zerowaitstate> yurikoles: you have to uncomment the proper lines in sources.list
<ki7mt> rahsd, build-essential is primarily for packaging, it even states that in the description . and build-dep would probably require enable source packages in your source lists.
<zerowaitstate> yurikoles: then run apt-get update
<yurikoles> it's not for me
<yurikoles> it's for rahsd
<zerowaitstate> for whoever then
<yurikoles> I'm trying to explain how to do this in gui
<zerowaitstate> i can't be expected to actually read other people's replies when I give advice. it's too distracting
<yurikoles> it's very hard to modify something that requires root privileges in linux gui
<ki7mt> rahsd, what are you trying to compile, that would make it easier to recommend what you need.
<yurikoles> yes, rahsd
<zerowaitstate> yurikoles: well, there's always gksudo, but yeah
<zerowaitstate> yurikoles: usually I alt-F2 in Unity and gksudo a command
<yurikoles> for example one can use kubuntu, hehe
<rahsd> ki7mt: slap text editor
<zerowaitstate> rahsd: ah, the nodejs thingy?
<wafflejock> zerowaitstate, guake yo :)
<tapout> my headphones won't work, but my speakers do
<tapout> when i plug in my headphones, the speakers mute but no sound comes out the phones
<yurikoles> rahsd: you need to install nodejs
<ki7mt> rahsd, That's .js and json  .. you'd need a JRE package at a minimum
<zerowaitstate> ki7mt: uhhhh
<zerowaitstate> ki7mt: js is javascript, not java
<wafflejock> tapout, check sudo apt-get install alsautils, then alsamixer
<yurikoles> curl -sL https://raw.githubusercontent.com/slap-editor/slap/master/install.sh | sh
<zerowaitstate> ki7mt: nodejs stuff runs on V8 javascript VM
<yurikoles> it's easy
<yurikoles> it install on my mac
<yurikoles> will try on debian box
<ki7mt> zerowaitstate, Ok, and ?
<yurikoles> nope, stretch is not supported
<zerowaitstate> i couldn't get used to slap. the text mode mouse integration was weird
<HMA> who is hacker in here :)
<zerowaitstate> what is a hacker?
<HackerII> used his mac for firewood
<zerowaitstate> they make them out of wood now?
<HackerII> no
<HackerII> steve burned me, so i thought it was fitting
<tapout> wafflejock, how do i get it to auto-sense?  now i got the headphones working, no speakers
<zerowaitstate> it's a testament to the guy that I don't have to ask which Steve you're talking about
<HMA> tell me who is hacker
<jaysodyssey> Hacker unlike bill waste of space gates, steve was a visionary, he may have had his issues but he was a man ahead of his time
<baldrick> Question: 14.04 LTS - Networking: What files is the GUI network config touching
<wafflejock> tapout, not sure exactly what triggers the change between speakers and the jack but alsamixer should let you adjust the levels, is it muting or dropping the levels to 0 when you switch?
<HMA> who is hacker let teach me :)
<jaysodyssey> lordy i remember alsamixer
<jaysodyssey> anyone remember jackedin
<zerowaitstate> HMA: this is a support channel, not DefCon
<HMA> then ?
<tapout> it is, but once it's on headphones, teh sound is stuck to headphones, i can increase the speaker sound and nothing
<yurikoles> !hacker | HMA
<ubottu> HMA: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<jaysodyssey> sounds like my iphone lol
<yurikoles> whe all hackers here
<HMA> so teach me become hacker :)
<dprc> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<yurikoles> first of all /join #archlinux
<wafflejock> tapout, hit m with a volume output selected to toggle mute
<wafflejock> tapout, make sure it's not muted
<yurikoles> ubuntu is a debian spin for housewifes
<yurikoles> real hacker system is arch linux
<tapout> nah it's not muted, but what kicks it back in is to fn+mute, fn+mute
<tapout> at least i know how to get it back
<kunji> yurikoles: That's hilarious
<HMA> ok
<wafflejock> tapout, hmm k yeah would need to check out your audio chipset to search further if you're interested in finding a fix
<varod> hello
<yurikoles> hi
<dprc> must be why arch lead dev's boxen get rooted all the time; all those leet hax
<varod> i am using ubuntu 15.04 and i am wondering about dnsmasq
<Johnny_Linux> el oh el
<wafflejock> tapout, you can use lspci -k, to see a list of your hardware with device ids on the left that you can use to search for any known issues or workarounds
<yurikoles> dprc, tell me more
<Johnny_Linux> arch is broke
<kunji> varod: dnsmasq is cool
<yurikoles> proof?
<varod> why a dns query is faster directly from the server than from dnsmasq
<HMA> have no arch linux in irc
<yurikoles> #archlinux
<varod> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-147018
<tapout> don't bother with arch linux
<Johnny_Linux>  #brokeos
<tapout> it's a pain in the rear unless you like that
<tapout> thanks wafflejock
<tapout> i'm good enough to keep rocking
<dprc> ask archives wayback machine; phrakture rm the thread from bbs (years after the fact)
<kunji> OS war is dumb
<dprc> happened like 3, 4 times IIRC
<kunji> Arch documentation is certainly very nice, I quite often make use of it on Ubuntu
<iamrohit7> can anyone compile gnome shell 3.16 on ubuntu without any hiccups?
<wafflejock> iamrohit7, nope looks like there's still work on it to even be in a PPA https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging/?field.series_filter=vivid
<wafflejock> iamrohit7, looks like they have it building but says there are still potentially critical problems
<iamrohit7> wafflejock: is there any distro that can without any problems?
<wafflejock> iamrohit7, well I believe like some people were just discussing arch might be an option https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/x86_64/gnome-shell/ but you'd probably want to check with their IRC room
<wafflejock> also that assumes you're fine with rolling releases
<dprc> if building from source, rolling is the last thing you want; unless you feel like chasing git anyway
<yurikoles> dprc, that link was not to aur, but for binary package
<tapout> best pdf reader for ubuntu is.. ?
<dprc> they asked about building it
<iamrohit7> wafflejock: i am stuck with some unavailable dependencies on debian 8.
<wafflejock> tapout, depends on what you consider best, for some things I've needed Adobe Reader... forget what exactly
<iamrohit7> tapout: evince, light and to the point
<wafflejock> iamrohit7, ah yeah last one I used was from the PPA I linked above but was 3.14 and still eventually had problems
<ki7mt> tapout, for *Nix in general, these are pretty good ; Evince, Okular, Adobe Reader, FoxIt Reader
<wafflejock> iamrohit7, I am looking forward to the rework of the notifications though... but will probably just wait for now don't want to have to wipe my work machine for it
<iamrohit7> wafflejock, same here
<tapout> thanks
<h4xk3r5> hello
<dprc> tapout: mupdf works
<Johnny_Linux> so
<yurikoles> iamrohit7: this channel is for ubuntu, for debian support please join #debian
<yurikoles> so what?
<Johnny_Linux> reboot
<yurikoles> !reboot
<yurikoles> channel is not rebooting
<yurikoles> but wait!
<yurikoles> !sudo reboot
<Johnny_Linux> live by your last statement
<RoBo_V> guys what is excellent way to schedule shutdown and wakeup up ubuntu pc
<yurikoles> cron?
<yurikoles> but wait
<yurikoles> how do you think it will wake up from shutdown state?
<dprc> you can use wake-on-lan to bring it back up if the bios/uefi + networking equipment support it
<llutz> RoBo_V: acpi-, nvram-wakeup  if your mobo supports it
<RoBo_V> yurikoles: or suspend stae
<RoBo_V> llutz: i try it
<wafflejock> RoBo_V, http://www.landscapelightingworld.com/Mechanical-Timer-low-voltage-transformers-p/7-i-mech-timer.htm?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=GoogleShopping&gdftrk=gdfV29730_a_7c3426_a_7c10067_a_7c7_d_I_d_mech_d_timer
<wafflejock> :)
<yurikoles> there is a joke about first server of Mail.ru. it says that they have another PC, a Windows-based to reset their server by requring it to eject a cdrom
<RoBo_V> lol wafflejock
<windows7_> who is running #ubuntu on a windows 7 host right now?
<yurikoles> what do you mean, like in virtualbox or so?
<windows7_> exactly
<owen1> (ubuntu 14.04) will 'do-release-upgrade' upgrade me to 14.10 or to 15.04?
<llutz> owen1: 14.10
<yurikoles> owen1, from what version?
<yurikoles> jumps are alovwed for lts only releases
<owen1> yurikoles: i am on 14.04
<yurikoles> ubuntu way is reinstall
<cyberalex4life> it is usually the best way to reinstall
<owen1> yurikoles: so it's better to just reinstall? ok
<yurikoles> I have run one experiment: installed lucid and tried to upgrade it through all releases with no luck
<yurikoles> no
<yurikoles> of course no
<owen1> is it risky to install 15.04?
<yurikoles> do you have a searate /home?
<owen1> no
<owen1> i don't care about the data
<yurikoles> hi, windows7_
<yurikoles> but you should care about settings
<yurikoles> it's very boring to setup all things again
<yurikoles> trust me
<windows7_> hi yurikoles
<owen1> yurikoles: i have all my settings in a git repo
<yurikoles> oh, so you are a haker, doesn't you?
<windows7_> what ;setting; owen1
<windows7_> better than dropbox right now eh eh eh
<yurikoles> you mean git?
<yurikoles> google drive is better, but Insync client is very stupid, need to wait for official one
<Johnny_Linux> sheesh
<Johnny_Linux> google ??
<Johnny_Linux> el oh el
<yurikoles> you don't like google?
<cyberalex4life> yurikoles: to keep your settings from one reinstall to another use a separate home partition that you don't format
<yurikoles> thank you
<windows7_> is it that simple?
<yurikoles> and another one for /etc, yes?
<kunji> yes
<windows7_> what about apps in /etc/
<windows7_> oh
<yurikoles> I was first
<yurikoles> but no
<windows7_> so just those two huh
<yurikoles> it will have conflicts
<kunji> lol, it's as simple as keeping what you want to keep.  I'll put it that way.
<yurikoles> dpkg is alays updating them
<yurikoles> and different distros use different paths, and so on
<windows7_> yeah
<yurikoles> so what is you question, windows7_?
<yurikoles> I can try to run ubunut on OSX if you wish
<kunji> I would prefer git over google drive though, versioning is nice
<owen1> yurikoles: yup. git
<owen1> github
<yurikoles> even atop of winodws 10 TP
<cyberalex4life> yurikoles: Even from a distro to another you can keep program settings. The main settings are in ~/.config/dconf. If you want to reset the settings delete those. If you want to do a partially clean reinstall use the live cd and delete the settings you want to get ridd of
<windows7_> i want to connect two VPSes running on VirtualBox on a windows 7 host laptop with 4g ram
<windows7_> is that dumb?
<yurikoles> of course
<kunji> Not necessarily github, you could put it on another machine or yours someplace over ssh.
<windows7_> one vps webserver, other vps = database
<yurikoles> do you have network set up as bridged?
<windows7_> *ifconfing*
<windows7_> i dont know
<yurikoles> I know about settings, it was not my question
<yurikoles> I mean in virtualbox
<windows7_> no
<windows7_> its running nat
<windows7_> im on the first box now
<windows7_> i havent created the second yet
<yurikoles> so first you need to enable bridging in machine settings
<windows7_> just updating some conf on the first box now
<yurikoles> but shutdown before that
<windows7_> hm ok
<windows7_> brb
<windows7_> so yurikoles
<windows7_> my connection is bridged
<yurikoles> ok
<yurikoles> try to ping it from cmd on win
<windows7_> would it be a subnet like 192.168.0.15?
<SohamG> Please can someone give me the command for installing unity over gnome in 14.04? I found this "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-session unity-control-center unity-settings-daemon xul-ext-webaccounts". Is it correct?
<Ben64> SohamG: just ubuntu-desktop should pull in everything required
<windows7_> SohamG: or have you tried apt-get install unity?
<SohamG> Havent tried anything yet...
<SohamG> And whats the command for getting rid of gnome/gnome shell after installation of unity?
<windows7_> well try what i said first because its quicker
<windows7_> then do what Ben64 said
<windows7_> or just do the thing you think might work
<phix> hmmmm, someone has a nick named windows7_?
<phix> and is in a ubuntu channel?
<windows7_> phix: identified with services and everything
 * phix breaks open the popcorn and takes a seat
<SohamG> Whats the command for removing gnome?
<phix> SohamG: I would like to know the command to get rid of unity, it is a PITA
<windows7_> apt-get remove unity
<windows7_> bam hish
<Ben64> SohamG: thats a harder question
<windows7_> apt-get remove gnome
<Ben64> don't do that ^
<windows7_> lol
<windows7_> do it
<SohamG> gnome or gnome shell?
<phix> haha
<Ben64> unity requires gnome
<windows7_> because unity is a PITA
<phix> I like gnome
<windows7_> and it requires gnome
<windows7_> to do that
<phix> what is the gnome replacement to unity package called again?
<windows7_> because its shit, on top of gnome
<phix> Does unity work under KDE?
<Ben64> windows7_: the language is not necessary here
<windows7_> Ben64: sorry man
<windows7_> its late
<windows7_> i need to hook up these boxes
<cyberalex4life> windows7_: to remove unity you could try sudo apt-get autoremove unity ubuntu-desktop lightdm
<cyberalex4life> but it's not necessary safe. You may end up loosing things you don't want to loose
<windows7_> i dont want to remove anything cyberalex4life
<windows7_> im diggin my 14.04
<windows7_> LTS
<windows7_> uhn
<kilograme> help, how can install X11 on Ubuntu Core?
<Ben64> kilograme: sudo apt-get install xorg
<kilograme> Ben64 Snappy Ubuntu Core doesn't use apt
<Ben64> "Ubuntu Core delivers a functional user-space environment, with full support for installation of additional software from the Ubuntu repositories, through the use of the apt-get command. "
<kilograme> and snappy install xorg doesn't work
<kilograme> snappy ubuntu core
<cyberalex4life> windows7_: As for install gnome-shell (or Ubuntu Gnome): sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<windows7_> im not doing that no way
<kilograme> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<windows7_> thats almost a gig
<lotuspsychje> kilograme: on wich device are you installing snappy?
<kilograme> lotuspsychje x86 qemu
<kilograme> there is no xorg snappy package... but how do i make one? :(
<lotuspsychje> kilograme: maybe ask the #snappy guys about it?
<kilograme> good idea :D
<yurikoles> windows7_, so what do you want?
<yurikoles> let's do this by steps
<windows7_> awesome
<windows7_> i like you yurikoles
<yurikoles> first of all you wanted to connect it through vpn?
<windows7_> we can do this
<windows7_> no
<windows7_> maybe
<windows7_> sure
<yurikoles> what kind of vpn do you want?
<yurikoles> windows7_: there is different types of vpn!
<yurikoles> do you want a windows machines to be also connected to it?
<Fjorgynn> :)
<justgreg> hey all, I'm on Lubuntu 15.10. The Toolbar icon for network connections is no longer showing up, and every time the system suspends I need to reboot to reconnect to ethernet or wifi. I'm on a lenovo g480, and this started about 12 hours ago when I edited the lxsession database. "Network" is selected under LXSession configuration-> Autostart. Help!
<yurikoles_> did you filled a bug reports>
<yurikoles_> ?
<yurikoles_> it's started a week ago, man. there will be mass rebuild for gcc5, it's bad idea to run it now
<justgreg> yurikoles_: are you talk to me?
<yurikoles_> >15.10
<yurikoles_> or it's 14.10?
<justgreg> I thought it was 15.10, but it's 15.04 - vivid
<yurikoles_> not much better
<justgreg> :-/
<yurikoles_> always use lts after .2 point release
<justgreg> I didn't file a report because I wanted to make sure it was a bug and not user error.
<justgreg> and thanks yurikoles_ I'm trying the proprietary drivers first and see what's up.
<yurikoles_> also, don't use networkmanager stuff
<justgreg> what should I use?
<yurikoles_> for ethernet /etc/network/interfaces is enough
<yurikoles_> also, there was a conversation about unstable network yeasterday. so you are not alone
<justgreg> ... in the meantime?
<yurikoles_> but wait, have you tried to launch it  manually? I mean this applet for network?
<justgreg> <- n00b - what would that entail?
<yurikoles_> one guy has to switch to phone throtling because of unstable ethernet connection
<frank1e> hello
<frank1e> any ideas how to install libdb via terminal? always says packet now found or something
<lotuspsychje> !info libdb
<ubottu> Package libdb does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> frank1e: what are you trying to do exactly?
<frank1e> I'm on elementaryOS by the way (which is based on Ubuntu as I heard)
<frank1e> Installing the Bitcoin-qt client lotuspsychje
<llutz> !find libdb
<ubottu> Found: libdb++-dev, libdb-dev, libdb-java-dev, libdb-sql-dev, libdb5.3, libdb5.3++, libdb5.3++-dev, libdb5.3-dbg, libdb5.3-dev, libdb5.3-java (and 147 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libdb&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<llutz> frank1e: you need to specify which version of libdb
<lotuspsychje> frank1e: join #elementary
<frank1e> lotuspsychje, already did, people do not seem to help over there
<SCHAAP137> hi, ubuntu 15.04 MATE here; for some reason, mate-appearance-properties never shuts down properly after being used
<SCHAAP137> it hangs on 100% CPU and i need to killall it manually
<frank1e> llutz, no idea which one I need. Bitcoin-QT installation only pointed out that libdb is needed.
<SCHAAP137> any reason why this could happen?
<frank1e> :/
<lotuspsychje> frank1e: bitcoin-qt doesnt show apt-cache, wich guide are you following
<frank1e> lotuspsychje since installing it, seems complicated I had to follow a guide from a user, who left irc halfway through the procedure. am stuck at the part with libdb which I need to install somehow.
<kevindf> Hello, I'm attempting to setup Bind server and configuring the reverse zones now. I'd like to create a reverse zone for 192.168.50.0, If i'm correct the file name has to be "db.50.168.192" and zone "50.168.192.in-addr.arpa" { right?
<lotuspsychje> frank1e: i reccomend you to install an official ubuntu bitcoin package, check software centre
<frank1e> lotuspsychje, Bitcoin-QT / Bitcoindeamon are not on the software store.
<frank1e> lotuspsychje, which is why I need to install those 2 by hand.
<SCHAAP137> frank1e, http://askubuntu.com/questions/41001/how-do-i-install-bitcoin-in-ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> frank1e: if you install something manually, its best to follow the official site/guide
<SCHAAP137> have you even tried googling?
<SCHAAP137> 1st hit
<frank1e> SCHAAP137, Yes, I have tried and found multiple tutorials which ended with basicly nothing because outdated, not working etc.
<SCHAAP137> frank1e, try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin
<SCHAAP137> then sudo apt-get update
<SCHAAP137> sudo apt-get install bitcoin-qt
<frank1e> SCHAAP137, already done, no result.
<lotuspsychje> kevindf: maybe the #ubuntu-server or ##networking guys can also help you?
<frank1e> have downloaded it manually now. but installing -still- needs libdb
<lotuspsychje> frank1e: as llutz suggested, you need to know wich lib
<frank1e> terminal only says that "libdb" is needed. nothing more.
<frank1e> no version or anything.
<frank1e> ----> no idea which version it needs.
<SCHAAP137> you're trying to compile it from source?
<frank1e> no
<kevindf> will ask it there, thanks
<frank1e> just install the package I downloaded SCHAAP137
<mvk> i've installed a newer kernel (v4.02 on vivid 15.04), with dpkg -i ......
<SCHAAP137> frank1e, you could try installing libdb5.3 first, then retry
<mvk> do i have to worry for kernel updates from the official repos?
<frank1e> SCHAAP137, ok wait
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | mvk
<ubottu> mvk: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<llutz> frank1e: you downloaded the .deb from the ppa? use libdb4.8 then
<frank1e> llutz whats the exact command for that pleaser
<llutz> frank1e: "man  apt-get"
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: morning
<EriC^> morning lotuspsychje
<OERIAS> can someone help with me this: http://i.imgur.com/BNv9m9H.png
<mvk> lotuspsychje: i did install a newer mailine kernel yes
<mvk> so does that mean i dont have to worry for updates?
<OERIAS> ^^ Gnome chess looks like gnome app with window controls
<OERIAS> from gnome
<frank1e> llutz letting it install libdb now, brb
<OERIAS> I'd like to know if i can get unity controls on them
<mvk> lotuspsychje: ?
<lotuspsychje> mvk: not sure i dont mess with kernels
<yurikoles_> mainline has no ppa
<yurikoles_> if thre will be exploit, then you know...
<DedSec> Hello People :)
<mvk> yurikoles_: i installed 4.02 from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.0.2-wily/
<lotuspsychje> DedSec: welcome
<mvk> yurikoles_: when there are updates to the kernel in the official ppa / repos, will this overwrite my 4.02 (i want to keep 4.02...)
<mvk> ?
<DedSec> Thank you
<yurikoles_> it will alway boot the latest one
<mvk> what defines this?
<mvk> isnt that grub?
<yurikoles_> yes, ubuntu's grub script
<frank1e> llutz libdb is now installed. But the installation still fails. Can't even see any errors in the terminal log that make any sense
<mvk> ok, well in case it somehow does install a new kernel and changes my default -> i can always change it back
<mvk> but i trust on you :))) :D
<Ben64> mvk: is there a reason you don't want to use the normal kernel
<yurikoles_> it's better to use xorg-edgers
<mvk> Ben64: rtl8192ee works horrible (especially with the 3.19's)
<frank1e> I install my packages like this: sudo dpkg -i bitcoin-qt_0.10.1-trusty3_amd64.deb  <--- is that right? because it always ends up failing with the installation via terminal
<yurikoles_> it will have new kernel if needed
<yurikoles_> what version of ubuntu is your system based on?
<mvk> got it working ok now, out of the box, without changes (although i needed to add some systemd scripts for suspend/resume)
<lotuspsychje> frank1e: this is just why elementary and ubuntu have seperate channels
<Ben64> ah ok, well whenever a kernel update comes out, you should install a new one anyway
<Ben64> mvk: ^
<lotuspsychje> frank1e: try ubuntu and bitcoin-qt perhaps
<lotuspsychje> mvk: have you tryed updating drivers/firmware for your rtl device?
<mvk> Ben64: i think it will take a while before 4.0 comes to 15.04 ;-)
<mvk> lotuspsychje: yes, yes
<Ben64> mvk: i just mean, if theres an update to 15.04's kernel, that means theres something that got fixed, so you should grab a new 4.0 with that fix
<llutz> frank1e: "dpkg -I bitcoin-qt_0.10.1-trusty3_amd64.deb"    -"uppercase i"    to get a list of dependencies
<mvk> lotuspsychje: realtek provided (what a horrible company btw), a firmware bin in januari, but it still doesnt work well
<yurikoles_> frank1e: ehttp://www.distrogeeks.com/install-bitcoin-qt-ubuntu/
<mvk> NetworkManager is buggy in 15.04 thats a known problem, check launchpad
<mvk> but together with 3.19 and a realtek 8192ee => HORROR
<yurikoles_> mvk: you will need to go to web and download a couple of files, dpkg -i theme
<yurikoles_> it's boring
<yurikoles_> try to find some ppa
<lotuspsychje> mvk: if you want more stable goto LTS perhaps
<wangchaohui> hello world
<yurikoles_> another news about nm in 15.04
<mvk> lotuspsychje: my system is working 100% fine with 4.02 (i have one PCC error on boot, but thats only informational)
<yurikoles_> I had heard 3 times in this channel about networking problems today
<Kartagis> anyone using cairo-dock?
<mvk> so i want to stick to it (thinkpad: t440s)
<Kartagis> yurikoles_: wanna  hear a 4th time?
<lotuspsychje> mvk: as Ben64 said, if kernel gets an update, youll have to update it for security reasons
<lotuspsychje> mvk: but its your choice of course, to use the best working kernel as long as you need
<mvk> yurikoles_: nm is broken > 650 bugs.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: ask your question about cairo
<yurikoles_> that's why I use networkd on my arch
<yurikoles_> and used just dhcp before
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: I just wanted to know if anyone  is getting their icons die and show question marks instead
<tyagi> how to register a channel
<tyagi> or join
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: did you uninstall packages perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> !register | tyagi
<ubottu> tyagi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  4th time, 5th time, until someone enters who knows the answer
<Kartagis> tyagi: #freenode
<tyagi> thanks all
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: have you tryed docky instead, nice and lightweight?
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: nope, this happens after a while, and gets fixed when I logout/in
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | Kartagis try this :p
<ubottu> Kartagis try this :p: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (vivid), package size 591 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: nope, let me try
<ayi> hi
<yurikoles_> hi, ayi
<mvk> .. ok.. playing with powermanagement got me disconnected... > this rtl8192ee breaks when something tries to control its powermanagement
<mvk> i wish i had the oppertunity to say F** YOU to Realtek, like Linus did to Nvidia ;-)
<mvk> OEM's like DELL/HP/Lenovo shouldnt do business with them
<lotuspsychje> mvk: im sure you can get a stable realtek chipset on 14.04 with the right firmware/driver
<mvk> lotuspsychje: no you dont
<mvk> lotuspsychje: you dont have any, and you havent tried to
<lotuspsychje> mvk: the past has proved otherwise in this channel
<mvk> lotuspsychje: it doesnt work / connect during installation
<mvk> and it doesnt work'out of the box' after installation
<mvk> it works with lwfinger github sources (who is this Larry Finger btw..?), but then is instable and breaks when powermanagement is using it > same with 4.0 kernel (but less unstable)
<lotuspsychje> mvk: did you install 14.04 with cable + updates enabled during setup?
<mvk> yes i did
<lotuspsychje> mvk: can you paste wich driver shows at sudo lshw -C network ?
<mvk> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.ca/3004300
<lotuspsychje> mvk: shows firmware: NA
<mvk>  dmesg |grep firm [    1.579869] rtl8192ee: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192eefw.bin
<mvk> lotuspsychje: thats a bug then
<lotuspsychje> mvk: did you installed that manually from reatkes site?
<lotuspsychje> realtek
<mvk> lotuspsychje: nopes, its kernel 4.02 default
<lotuspsychje> mvk: i would surely try back on 14.04 and switch drivers until you get it straight
<KingPrawn22> Hi guys. On Ubuntu Gnome 15.04 and having trouble removing the Gnome 'system monitor'. Have uninstalled/purged, but there is still a gap between Caffine and the weather extension where system monitor still exists. Nothing shows up, but it is taking up this space.
<lotuspsychje> mvk: and tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg in realtime to see whats happening to your wifi
<mvk> lotuspsychje: thanks for the tips!!
<mvk> .. .lets try something more then.. :)
<mvk> bbl
<lotuspsychje> mvk: good luck!
<mvk> thank you
<lotuspsychje> mvk: might be worth the try to check bios updates for your laptop also
<[FreeLay]> F0RDY (uid82100@charlton.irccloud.com) has Joined #ubuntu
<[FreeLay]> <F0RDY> Irc.foxatomic.net
<[FreeLay]> <F0RDY> Irc.foxatomic.net
<MonkeyDust> [FreeLay]  stop
<[FreeLay]> <F0RDY> Irc.foxatomic.net
<MrElendig> it is a spambot
<MrElendig> telling it to stop does nothing
<[FreeLay]> <F0RDY> Irc.foxatomic.net
<[FreeLay]> <F0RDY> Irc.foxatomic.net
<[FreeLay]> <F0RDY> Irc.foxatomic.net
<lotuspsychje> !ops | [FreeLay]
<ubottu> [FreeLay]: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<[FreeLay]> <F0RDY> Irc.foxatomic.net
<[FreeLay]> <F0RDY> Irc.foxatomic.net
<[FreeLay]> <F0RDY> Irc.foxatomic.net
<[FreeLay]> <F0RDY> Irc.foxatomic.net
<[FreeLay]> <F0RDY> Irc.foxatomic.net
<kevindf> I have some scripts in my ~/bin and would like to excecute this just by typing the name without being into the directory, How can I do this?
<MrElendig> update the PATH in .bash_profile or whatever shell you are using
<lotuspsychje> kevindf: maybe you can create a specific terminal that sets your default dir in /bin?
 * MrElendig prefers ".local/bin since it is semi-standard
<MrElendig> PATH="$PATH":whateveryoulike
<MrElendig> set it in .(shell_)profile so that it doesn't get duplicated with every new shell you open
<kevindf> thx
<kevindf> Also I been trying to remove the white dots from the login menu recently, trying removing "draw-grid" in dconf-editor as regular user & as root but that did not work. Using the lightdm user I can't seem to get into the dconf editor
<kevindf> on ubuntu 15.04
<rahsd_> how to install syntax helper and highlight in emacs?
<MrElendig> rahsd_: emacs has a built-in plugin manager now that you can use
<lotuspsychje> rahsd: i think ive used vim-gtk also for syntax highlighting too
<MrElendig> rahsd: http://emacswiki.org/emacs/ELPA
<rahsd> MrElendig: M-x php ==>> doesn't find anything!
<MrElendig> read that page
<MonkeyDust> rahsd  try to find something else, so you know it works
<nics> Hi all.
<nics> With overlayfs, is ist somehow possible to let the lowerdir's files appear to be owned by a different user than they actually are?
<kibMaf> Hello guys, I have faced with a little issue in starting oracle DB server on my ubuntu 14.04. the command 'sudo service oracle-xe restart' is showing an error message like 'failed to run net listener'
<kibMaf> Any solution?
<MonkeyDust> kibMaf  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<kibMaf> no, it's desktop PC
<kutunluu> Is there a way to install server to a machine without keyboard and monitor ?
<kutunluu> i have physical access, same network etc.
<MonkeyDust> katherine  use ssh from another pc, then use tasksel (task select)
<lexx_> fuck off
<kutunluu> lol
<katherine> uh ..
<robhol> forgot sudo
<LeMike> some command is responsible for giving a ext4 filesystem a label. how am I supposed to find such commands without internet? `man -k disk label` does not bring up `tune2fs` which can do it :/ what is a neat way to search within the manual/help? grepping "/usr/share/man" has no output at all -.-
<MonkeyDust> LeMike  man man
<MonkeyDust> LeMike  if you look for something inside a man page, use a forward slash, like   /somewordhere
<llutz> LeMike: e2label
<kunji> LeMike: if you have gparted installed you can assign a label in that and watch the output.  But I think llutz just gave it to you anyway.
<llutz> LeMike: "man -k label"
<llutz> LeMike:  zgrep -r  ....    /usr/share/man/*      man-pages are mostly gzipped
<MonkeyDust> kutunluu  just noticed, the ssh hint was for you, not for katherine
<kutunluu> MonkeyDust, thanks, i am reading on ubuntu web now :P
<LeMike> thanks MonkeyDust . sorry kunji the thing is that I like to know `man` better - once a week I work without any internet for practice. as llutz said using `zgrep LABEL $(find)` could bring it up when searching in the correct directory (zgrep has no recursion) ;) thanks!
<kunji> LeMike: Ah, sorry, I didn't realize the objective here, and didn't know that anyway, I also learned something ^_^
<longgoodbye> hi there, try to search forums and google but I can't find the solution for this:
<longgoodbye> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<llutz> !info apt-add-repository
<ubottu> Package apt-add-repository does not exist in vivid
<longgoodbye> It's a openVZ vps. maybe its something missing in the template for the openvz? or how do I fix this?
<llutz> !info python-software-properties
<ubottu> python-software-properties (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.4 (vivid), package size 19 kB, installed size 136 kB
<llutz> longgoodbye: ^^
<longgoodbye> llutz can't install that with apt-get
<longgoodbye> thats one of the most common anwsers on the google-search I did
<llutz> longgoodbye: but that vps is running debian/ubuntu and has universe-repos activated?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<longgoodbye> running ubuntu
<longgoodbye> not sure about repos
<longgoodbye> how do I check it?
<llutz> longgoodbye: check *.list  in /etc/apt/
<longgoodbye> just sources.list
<metallic> Hello, I remember there is a command on the shell that tells the command name of an installed application, does anyone know that command? I have installed a program but I do not know how to call it from the command line.
<llutz> metallic: dpkg -L "packagename" |grep bin
<metallic> yes!! It was that
<metallic> I remember now, thanks!
<longgoodbye> llutz i'm completly lost here. even if I try to add more repos, theadd-apt-repository does not work.
<longgoodbye> its the first time this hapens on me. this is a diferent vps provider so I was thinking on some problem with the template they install or something.
<bekks> longgoodbye: So pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please.
<bekks> Along with cat /etc/issue
<longgoodbye> here you go bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/11184579/
<bekks> longgoodbye: Whats the entire output of "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install python-software-properties"?
<longgoodbye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11184618/
<longgoodbye> weird, not it says that python-software-properties is already the newest version.
<bekks> longgoodbye: So add-apt-repository is already installed. Whats the exact issue now?
<longgoodbye> but I'm still unable to use the add-apt-repository
<bekks> Why?
<longgoodbye> because: -bash: add-apt-repository: command not found
<longgoodbye> and that problem is the one I've been searching all morning for it.
<longgoodbye> *for thye solution
<longgoodbye> *the
<longgoodbye> damn keyboard :/
<bekks> longgoodbye: Did you try reinstalling that package?
<longgoodbye> the python-software-properties ?
<bekks> longgoodbye: Yes.
<metallic> What does exactly longgoodbye wants? sorry I disconnected to try a thing :)
<metallic> want*
<metallic> being capable of using the "add-apt-repository" command?
<longgoodbye> try that just now. remove, then install. add-apt-repository does not work.
<bekks> "does not work" is misleading. It tells you that the command is not found.
<longgoodbye> metallic yeah
<longgoodbye> -bash: add-apt-repository: command not found
<longgoodbye> does not "just" work as it should :p
<metallic> longgoodbye: have you tried adding repositories  by directly editing the /etc/apt/sourcelist file?
<longgoodbye> nop
<bekks> metallic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11184579/
<metallic> since the add-apt thing is not working... It would be a nice idea
<longgoodbye> btw, my main goal is to install x2go on this vps
<longgoodbye> thats why I need to use that command
<longgoodbye> but one problem at the time :p I'm sure I can install it by myself... after dealing with this  problem.
<bekks> longgoodbye: So did you reinstall the package now?
<longgoodbye> a few mins ago
<longgoodbye> and its still the same not found error
<bekks> longgoodbye: So run "hash -r" and "which add-apt-repository"
<longgoodbye> run both. still command not found
<metallic> my add-apt-repository is located at /usr/bin/ :/
<longgoodbye> even if I add it on sources.list manualy I dont know how to add the ppa:x2go/stable
<bekks> longgoodbye: Whats the output of /usr/bin/add-apt-repository ?
<bekks> "ls -lha /usr/bin/add-apt-repository"
<longgoodbye> -bash: /usr/bin/add-apt-repository: No such file or directory
<metallic> that is sure weird
<longgoodbye> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/add-apt-repository: No such file or directory
<longgoodbye> yeah... 1 hour weird of hassle. :/
<bekks> And whats the entire output of "sudo apt-get purge python-software-properties; sudo apt-get install python-software-porperties"?
<aquaguy> Hello, I'm running a 14.04 LTS server. The machine can access internet without a problem but I can't access local computers from the server nor access the server from the local network. I don't know what could be wrong and I don't know where to start. interfaces has both the lo and eth0 interfaces. (auto lo; iface lo inet loopback;; auto eth0; iface eth0 inet dhcp) ; are new lines.
<Fjorgynn> port forwarding?
<aquaguy> ping google.com receives the packages. ping 10.0.1.2 for example returns Host unreachable.
<longgoodbye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11184846/
<Fjorgynn> aquaguy: install nmap
<bekks> longgoodbye: Note your typo.
<Fjorgynn> aquaguy: can you post your ifconfig output?
<aquaguy> sure
<bekks> longgoodbye: Pastebin sudo apt-get install python-software-properties please
<longgoodbye> sorry, didnt pay attention to the command
<longgoodbye> got it
<longgoodbye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11184880/
<longgoodbye> But I still get -bash: add-apt-repository: command not found
 * longgoodbye furious
<metallic> bekks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/493460/how-to-install-add-apt-repository-using-the-terminal
<longgoodbye> this just dosnt make sense :s
<metallic> maybe longgoodbye should try python3-software-properties
<longgoodbye> oh waittt
<longgoodbye> got it
<longgoodbye> metallic solution worked
<longgoodbye> not the 3
<aquaguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11184895/
<longgoodbye> but one of those there
<metallic> longgoodbye: do you mean that you are able to execute "add-apt-repository"?
<Fjorgynn> aquaguy: so you are connected that's good
<bekks> longgoodbye: Install: software-properties-common
<longgoodbye> metallic yes it does
<metallic> nice!
<aquaguy> Fjorgynn: yes, but I can reach local network computers, the ping always returns Host unreachable
<longgoodbye> I allready have that bekks
<bekks> longgoodbye: according to packages.ubuntu.com, python-software-properties and python3-software-properties are the same package.
<longgoodbye> I?m allmost sure I can finish x2go instalation now
<aquaguy> or doesn't output anything at all
<longgoodbye> I fix it using the sudo apt-get install software-properties-common
<longgoodbye> not the python3 one
<longgoodbye> thank you both for your help guys.
<metallic> longgoodbye: remember that "ask Ubuntu" is a good place to look for questions :)
<Fjorgynn> aquaguy: some sort of dhcp problem?
<MonkeyDust> longgoodbye  that was quite entertaining, glad you found it
<longgoodbye> metallic I've been there but I did not find that post at first glance. :)
<longgoodbye> thank you all
<longgoodbye> :)
<metallic> kisses
<Flo_K> hello
<irisk> hello, the icon for connecting to a network is not appearing in the title bar, can anyone help?
<EriC^> irisk: type nm-applet &
<irisk> with the "&" ?
<EriC^> yeah
<EriC^> then type exit
<irisk> yes it has appeared
<EriC^> ok, type exit
<irisk> but do I have to do this everytime?
<irisk> is this bug or sth?
<EriC^> no, it should appear by itself
<irisk> well, when i start my computer it does
<irisk> but after a minute or so, it disappears
<EriC^> that's odd
<irisk> it's probably cos i'm on 15.04
<EriC^> even so that shouldn't happen
<irisk> non LTS <sheepish grin>
<EriC^> check /var/log/syslog for any segfaults or errors when it happens
<irisk> well if it interests you
<irisk> i get a couple of errors
<irisk> when i did nm-applet
<irisk> (nm-applet:14956): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:2:16: Theming engine 'adwaita' not found
<EriC^> type grep -A10 nm-applet /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<irisk> http://termbin.com/9x9e
<EriC^> try dmesg | grep nm-applet | nc termbin.com 9999
<irisk> "Use netcat"
<EriC^> try dmesg | grep nm-applet |& curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<irisk> EriC^: i think it's because i'm using a non-stable theme
<irisk> did you see the link?
<irisk> above?
<EriC^> irisk: yeah those aren't major errors though
<EriC^> and they are from couple minutes ago
<EriC^> try the dmesg command, maybe it has more info
<irisk> try command not found
<EriC^> dmesg | grep nm-applet |& curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<irisk> http://sprunge.us/HhOY
<EriC^> ok
<irisk> empty
<EriC^> ok, next time when it crashes check dmesg or /var/log/syslog
<irisk> will do
<irisk> that last command ?
<EriC^> or you could try running it from a terminal and keeping it open so it might say why it crashed
<irisk> dmesg | grep nm-applet |& curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.u ?
<EriC^> irisk: just type dmesg alone and take a look at it
<irisk> ok thanks
<EriC^> irisk: or type less /var/log/syslog to view the syslog
<EriC^> less /var/log/syslog
<irisk> coolio
<irisk> and by the way, is there no way to connect to a network without using that applet?
<irisk> i hunted around but i couldn't find a "connect to this network" anywhere
<EriC^> settings > network
<irisk> hmm okay
<EriC^> nm-connection-editor too
<fxmulder> so I have ubuntu desktop running in a virtual machine and when I pull up the vm console the desktop takes up about 80% of the width and then starts repeating, why would it do that?
<EriC^> to add stuff
<irisk> yes, i found that - but in the end i had to turn on autoconnect
<EriC^> irisk: there's nmcli but it's dreadful
<EriC^> i guess once you know how to use it it's better, i've never really gave it much interest
<EriC^> *given
<irisk> okay :D
<sennn> damn it i just love ubuntu......
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest65699> hi
<ioria> someone added  in   /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop  'dbus-launch nm-applet'  in Exec line
<irisk> ioria: was that for me?
<rainbowwarrior> hello , can someone please help me ? I am running Ubuntu 15.04 and kde desktop and when I connect to my vpn websites do not load although I am connected to my network (wireless) and my vpn, how do i fix it so once connected it loads websites please ?
<ioria> irisk you can try : http://askubuntu.com/questions/507310/network-manager-icon-disappeared-14-04
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, does vpn server have a script that you run to install the config file etc?
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj no
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, which vpn protocol ?
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj OpenVPN
<maddawg2> pasta
<maddawg2> oops
<maddawg2> wrong tab
<maddawg2> lol
 * rainbowwarrior eats the pasta thank you :)
<MonkeyDust> !pastabin.com
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, did you install network-manager-openvpn?
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj let me look
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj :- yes
<mac11> Hi
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, is the vpnserver/provider for home use or a production machine?
<dengxinjun> helloworld
<dengxinjun> I writing code
<MonkeyDust> dengxinjun  nice, but not here
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj , home use (its with private internet access )
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, PIA ?
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj , yes
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj , PIA are my vpn provider
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, if it is you have to follow this: https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/client-support/#ubuntu_openvpn_installer
<dengxinjun> you in ...
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj ok thank you I will try that
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, I use the PIA as well, so if you have any problems I can help
<iamrohit7> my isp uses an authentication mechanism, a java servlet and i am required to login everytime i want to connect to the internet using a web browser how do i automate this when i turn on the computer?
<Avihay_work__> iamrohit7: there's a project called phantomJS. it runs a headless webkit based browser. I don't know if it supports java-plugins, but if it does, you could set keyboard focus on the applet, and inject the key sequence needed to login
<Avihay_work__> also, click events
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj done that still having problems it not loading any websites
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, did it ask for your username and pw when trying to connect?
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj yes
<BluesKaj> and it shows you are connected via vpn in network manager ?
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj , yes
<iamrohit7> Avihay_work__, i was hoping if there was a way to do it with bash or alike
<Avihay_work__> iamrohit7: well, theoretically, you only need to send a specific packet
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj I can connect to the vpn fine and it says connected and get the icon to show its connected to the vpn, but for some reason it is not loading websites
<Avihay_work__> or a set of packets
<iamrohit7> Avihay_work__, okay...
<Avihay_work__> iamrohit7:  mocking around with wireshark (packet-capture) and netcat  wouldn't be much fun, but it's doable, I guess, I mean your ISP probably doesn't bother with encryption...
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, ok run this in the console, sudo netstat -tapen, look for "open vpn" and further down " 5096/nm-openvpn-ser " or some such
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj nothing like that, remember i can't be on chat etc with the vpn all I can do is connect
<idiermarley> alguno habla en español?
<llutz> !es | idiermarley
<ubottu> idiermarley: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<iamrohit7> Avihay_work__: do you know what this mechanism is called?
<Avihay_work__> I beg your pardon?
<Avihay_work__> a captive gateway?
<iamrohit7> Avihay_work__: thanks
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, do you have some iptables rules setup or a firewall ?
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj no
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<SCHAAP137> greetings
<Knight80> Do any of you use mythtv?
<SCHAAP137> not me
<Knight80> Do you know how to properly configure lirc?
<lotuspsychje> !mythtv | Knight80
<ubottu> Knight80: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<dengxinjun> you man?
<QuantumVacuum> I'm a man
<dengxinjun> oh
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, ok run this, sudo service network-manager restart
<dengxinjun> i from china
<dengxinjun> I man is china of?
<jatt> maybe
<Johnny_Linux> must be kids day
<BluesKaj> !cn | dengxinjun
<ubottu> dengxinjun: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<rainbowwarrior2> BluesKaj , Still having problems even tried using the dns i.p's :(
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior2, have you tried different servers in the PIA list in network manager  /
<rainbowwarrior2> BluesKaj yes and still no luck :(
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior2, that's strange , I'm connected to the mexico server atm
<wakatana> helo
<freefen0517> hello, i think i need help with iptables-filtering/forwarding
<wakatana> what is the default /etc/apt/sources.list for 13.04 ?
<wakatana> I have downloaded preconfigured virtual machine image with this distro but I am not able to do update
<wakatana> or install anything
<lotuspsychje> wakatana: 13.04 is eol
<llutz> wakatana: you'll need to update http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/01/28/ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-end-of-life-reached-on-january-27-2014/
<llutz> !eol | wakatana
<ubottu> wakatana: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | freefen0517
<ubottu> freefen0517: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<wakatana> llutz: I know it is old distro but bascially I need isntall openssh-server and maybe x11vnc server
<wakatana> no mater that are old packages
<MonkeyDust> wakatana  here are more preconfigured virtual boxes http://www.vagrantbox.es/
<wakatana> security does not matter becaue it is only virtual machine and I wont be connected to internet
<wakatana> MonkeyDust: I know but this one is specific with one software that I need
<wakatana> nupic
<MonkeyDust> wakatana  13.04 is dead, as in: not breathing anymore
<wakatana> I just want to install ssh server (even old) to old distro nothing more
<freefen0517> lotuspsychje, thanks, but i know what iptables is and does
<lotuspsychje> freefen0517: then ask your specific issue in channel please
<MonkeyDust> wakatana  supported ubuntu releases have ssh too
<freefen0517>  running 14.04 as host with bridge. qemu-vm running. vm gets ip from dhcpd from outside the host - so network works more or less. ping/ssh from host to vm works - and back... just not to the outside
<freefen0517> how could i debug, whats going wrong?
<llutz> freefen0517: enabled ipforwarding on host?
<wakatana> MonkeyDust: I do not want to install new release
<wakatana> I am aware of all it constraints etc.
<MonkeyDust> wakatana  than you cannot ask help here
<MonkeyDust> then*
<wakatana> this old I am using becauese it is only preconfigured distro from the application mainainer
<freefen0517> llutz, this? echo “1” > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<MrElendig> build your own packages
<freefen0517> yes, i tried
<MrElendig> or get a better host
<wakatana> the only thing that I want to access it remote by ssh nothing more nothing less
<reddiz> hey ehm, how can I register my account?
<lotuspsychje> !register | reddiz
<ubottu> reddiz: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<reddiz> thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> wakatana  ok, use ssh, but don't try to update, because the software source is no longer available
<llutz> freefen0517: and a "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" returns 1?
<dale__> ey
<Fjorgynn> ubuntu server is interesting
<freefen0517> llutz, yes its 1
<Fjorgynn> so the best way to install a minimum Ubuntu system is ubuntu server installation?
<llutz> !mini | Fjorgynn
<ubottu> Fjorgynn: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Fjorgynn> I din't know that ubuntu still had minimal netinstaller
<wakatana> MonkeyDust: This is what I was looking for :) sudo sed -i -e 's/archive.ubuntu.com\|security.ubuntu.com/old-releases.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj , I have same problem with the Unity desktop as well, I can connect to the vpn but again can not do anything like visit websites, chat etc
<MrElendig> check your routing
<freefen0517> MrElendig, i?
<MrElendig> asuming you are getting timeouts and not invalid url errors
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, do have the skybroadband shield set up on your internet service?
<MrElendig> freefen0517: yes
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj , not that I know of
<MrElendig> s/url/resolve/
<freefen0517> MrElendig, the routing from vm to host is fine... ping/ssh works in both directions. same for the host itself
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, i think you had better check it out. It might be in effect by default so you may need to call them to invoke the "negative option" so to speak
<freefen0517> MrElendig, just not from vm to outside and back
<Fjorgynn> llutz: thank you
<freefen0517> but the vm gets its ip from the dhcpd from outside fine
<wakatana> Can I somehow tune Unity to run faster I am saving every piece of memory because it is running on older laptom under virtual machine
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj , Ok will do ty, but I managed to use it on linux mint 17.1 (rebecca) and could visit websites etc, but i did have a problem of it dropping on now and then, so I think you are right
<rainbowwarrior> out* not no
<rainbowwarrior> not on*
<longgoodbye> I've installed x2go with Mate desktop and everything works fine... exept google chrome. it installs but dosnt load when I try to open. I try to do some search and found out that this might be a problem with monitors, but all the solutions are not working. any hints on this?
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, it's the only thing that i can think of that may be a problem
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj, ok thank you
<kunji> longgoodbye: I have a solution, use Firefox :P, ... but sorry, no, I don't know how to make chrome work, it's usually just worked for me, but I'm not using Mate
<hamza_> wsh
<longgoodbye> kudu thats what I'm using... but, offtopic, firefox sucks in some ways :p
<Ubuntivity> Hello
<Ubuntivity> Is it possible to convert GTK2 theme into GTK3 theme?
<teward> longgoodbye: run `google-chrome` from the command line and see if it works?
<teward> and make a note of any errors/debugdata that shows
<longgoodbye> teward I ran google-chrome-stable as I dont have the chromiun
<longgoodbye> the error is: Failed to move to new namespace: PID namespaces supported, Network namespace supported, but failed: errno = Operation not permitted
<Ubuntivity> A lazy admin would just fix that with a 'sudo' :P longgoodbye
<teward> longgoodbye: FYI i didn't say chromium, i said chrome :P
<teward> longgoodbye: a lazy admin would fix that with a 'sudo' but that'd run as root and for security reasons I can't suggest that
<ubuntuser13> why Text file created in ubuntu/Linux not appeared correctly in Window's Corel Draw?
<Ubuntivity> teward: that's why we shouldn't be lazy :}
<longgoodbye> teward lol I see. so the question is: I ***DID*** install chrome and other apps as root. then I obvious just login as a normal user. I can't install it as the user as I dont have permitions. so what's the catch? :p
<teward> Ubuntivity: true
<kader> hi
<Ubuntivity> Hello kader
<teward> longgoodbye: you can only install software as superuser.  you can't make Chrome work if it's saying operation not permitted.  i'm not a chrome expert but you could consider googling the specific error you have to try and see if anyone else has seen the problem.
<teward> ubuntuser13: clarify "not appeared correctly" and explain what that means
<Ubuntivity> about GTK3... ? :]
<MrElendig> longgoodbye: never install anything by hand as root
<teward> longgoodbye: how did you install it, the .deb from google chrome's site via dpkg?
<kader> I'm using backbox so I have issues to install the driver og my graphic card, can someone help me please?
<MrElendig> what card?
<freefen0517> oh... on the host iptables --list show all on accept... should i have forward-rules for the bridge to get the qemu-vm have net? from tap0 to eth0 and back?
<MonkeyDust> kader  backbox is not supported here
<ubuntuser13> teward: means when i copy the content from text to windows corel Draw Using UTF-8 and My native language Fonts. text is not appeared correctly formatted . for example :  ਪਾਣੀ  means Water in Punjabi. it shows  ਪਾੀਣ ।
<kader> Ok thanks
<longgoodbye> MrElendig it was not by hand
<longgoodbye> it was using apt-get
<longgoodbye> but as root, obviously (root == sudo)
<MrElendig> good
<teward> ubuntuser13: I don't think that's an Ubuntu problem, since the issue is how Windows interprets the text.
<longgoodbye> I got this...
<teward> ubuntuser13: you may want ot start by talking with corel support.
<longgoodbye> its because its an openvz container
<longgoodbye> https://github.com/travis-ci/travis-ci/issues/938
<jiri_> a
<jiri_> hi all
<jiri_> any one from Microsoft?
<teward> jiri_: this is not a Microsoft channel, it's an Ubuntu Linux channel, try ##windows.
<teward> (althoug Microsoft has no IRC support)
<jiri_> ok
<jiri_> where can i buy new windows?
<ubuntuser13> teward: ok Thanks.
<longgoodbye> lol, buy new windows?
<jiri_> yes
<longgoodbye> I can offer you my old ones
<longgoodbye> windows 98 se
<longgoodbye> I have it on cd
<jiri_> XP20015
<longgoodbye> you need to search the web. this is a linux channel as someone explained earlier
<jiri_> only XP 2015
<MonkeyDust> jiri_  type /j ##windows and ask there  (that's double #)
<jiri_> www.buy-windows?
<MonkeyDust> jiri_  stop
<jiri_> or smart windows? please help my
<MonkeyDust> jiri_  you know what to do, now stop
<jiri_> www.usa.com?
<teward> jiri_: that's offtopic here.
<jiri_> any one from georgia?
<MrElendig> jiri_: no, there are no people in georgia
<MrElendig> only sheeps
<jiri_> any Bill Gates here?
<jiri_> how can buy new windows?
<BluesKaj> !windows | jiri_
<ubottu> jiri_: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<jiri_> and windows?
<freefen0517> llutz, MrElendig may you please help me to debug the routing step by step?
<BluesKaj> jiri_, join the ##windows chatroom, this is ubuntu linux support\
<MonkeyDust> jiri_  wants attention, not help
<longgoodbye> teward and MrElendig  and everyone who asks in the future
<longgoodbye> I fix it
<longgoodbye> you just need to run chrome with -no-sandbox
<longgoodbye> as there is a known bug with openvz
<MrElendig> ping 8.8.8.8
<longgoodbye> its less secure? yeah. but it runs. without the sandbox, it does not run. period.
<wakatana> it is possible to make dist upgrade from Ubuntu 13.04 to latest Ubuntu?
<ablest1980> hello
<ablest1980> how do i set ubuntu software to default settings?
<MonkeyDust> wakatana  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<teward> wakatana: not directly.  you need to update to 13.10 and then to 14.04.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release may help you get started.
<teward> wakatana: also the link MonkeyDust gave you.  Consider a fresh install, though, after backing up critical data you don't want to lose.
<wakatana> ok thank you
<wakatana> just one question I want to ask I have read about debootstrap chroot, I do not know if I understand it well but is it capable to istall e.g. debian or another ubuntu version under debootstrap chroot and use it ? or what is it purpose?
<ablest1980> how do i set ubuntu software update to default settings?
<ablest1980> how do i set ubuntu software updater to default settings?
<Ubuntivity> Is there a way to display GTK2 themes in Ubuntu 12.04?
<arymj> hi
<kyle123> Hey has anyone got liquidsoap working with libav for stremaing to twitch/livestream?
 * Ubuntivity prefers soap bars
<MonkeyDust> !info liquidsoap
<ubottu> liquidsoap (source: liquidsoap): audio streaming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1476 kB, installed size 6010 kB
<A1F4> hello
<MonkeyDust> kyle123  #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated, better ask there
<kyle123> thanks @MonkeyDust
<A1F4> can you help me to find truly secure ,hardend version of ubuntu desktop.
<A1F4> \list
<jnm> Hello, I was just wondering how many GBs it is normal for the file system to take. What infos are stored here? My machine is still calculating and it is already at 73... is this just because too much software is in installed? Any insights would be welcome.
<Hounddog> hey guys, what is the best way to find what is using up all the space on a server?
<Ubuntivity> !info soap
<ubottu> Package soap does not exist in vivid
<Hounddog> i have a webserver running on ubuntu and the releases only using 300 mb and 14gb is used. need to check if there is nothing fishy going on there
<EriC^^> jnm: ubuntu is around 7gb, any added gb's are from installed packages or stuff in the home dir
<jnm> EriC^^: Okay - home drive was only under 15, so I guess I have installed quite a few packages !
<EriC^^> jnm: hmm, packages don't take up that much space i think
<jnm> EriC^^: That's kind of what I though too...
<EriC^^> jnm: type df -h
<MonkeyDust> A1F4  http://hardenubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> jnm: also sudo du -sh /*
<EriC^^> jnm: paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<jnm> EriC^^: Oh... I was wrong home drive is at over 60. I'll have to see what is there!
<EriC^^> oh ok
<mohit> network-manager not working!
<mohit> using ubuntu mate
<teward> mohit: 'not working' is vague, be more specific about what's not working
<mohit> its not displayed in taskbar nor any 3g dongle is displayed
<mohit> *its pplet
<mohit> *applet
<A1F4> MonkeyDust its for server. if only diffrence between server and desktop is GUI than its works.
<A1F4> am i right ?
<A1F4> thank you MonkeyDust.
<mohit> in ubuntu 14.10 when i plugin same 3g dongle it detects and connects easily
<jnm> EriC^^: Hmmm. So the total of the 'normal' folders (eg: Videos) is about 15, while if I include the '.folders' (eg: .xournal) it jumps to 60. Are the '.files' just settings? Am I missing something? I want to delete any unecessary files to switch to a new OS (lubuntu) but I don't quite know where to find all these heavy mystery .files.
<EriC^^> it's the trash dir
<EriC^^> ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<EriC^^> mayb
<jnm> EriC^^: You're right! What! 45gB in this file? Are these just things I deleted? Why are they there? Can I just empty it? So 'permantly deleting' is not really permanent?
<mohit> iam not getting ubuntu mate network applet in taskbar any help?
<jnm> EriC^^: Oh wait - do these all disappear when I 'empty' the 'trash'?
<EriC^^> jnm: yes
<EriC^^> jnm: you can click on the trash at the bottom of the launcher to view them
<jnm> EriC^^: Thanks. Space has been reacquired!
<EriC^^> jnm: great :D
<mohit> caja icons are weird like default mate
<camsn0w> hai
<camsn0w> Does anyone know how to get all the cool command line tools for awesome wm
<MrElendig> #awesomewm on oftc
<MrElendig> or #asesome or whatever their channel is named
<camsn0w> Alright thanks mang
<ablest1980> hello
<ablest1980> how do i set default settings in ubuntu software updater?
<Jabo> having trouble getting any kind of remote desktop working in 15.04
<Jabo> tightvnc, x11rdp-o-matic
<ablest1980> jabo do you know how revert default setting in software updater?
<mohit> how can i reset desktop setting for taskbar etc
<Jabo> ablest1980, you probably have to do it manually
<Jabo> e.g. under 'Ubuntu Software' everything should be ticked
<circ-user-UUQh3> yeah
<Jabo> under 'Other Software' you should only have Canonical Partners
<ablest1980> ok
<Jabo> under 'Updates' tick everything but the pre-released option
<Jabo> then set: Daily, Display Immediately, Display Weekly, For Any New Version
<Jabo> in that order
<Jabo> under 'Authentication' there's a restore defaults button so tick that
<Jabo> then under 'Additional Drivers' the default might be 'do not use' for everything
 * Jabo thumbs up
<ablest1980> source should be - ?
<ablest1980> - source code
<Jabo> downloaded from the server in your country
<ricard> is good kernel 3.13.0-53
<camsn0w> Can anyone help with awesome wm the channel for that is deaad
<ricard> donwload the ppa
<ablest1980> other software tab has software center and its tick or check
<Jabo> ricard, 3.19.0-16 ftw
<MrElendig> ricard: I would rather have a 4.0 kernel
<ablest1980> thats all it shows
<_Odin_> #Jabo, I can't say enough about Teamviewer. Works every time, fast, reliable. Alas, not Open Source but function trumps wishes. ;)
<HedgeMage> camsn0w: I'm not sure your question is strictly related to awesome...what cli tools are you looking for?
<Jabo> ablest1980, nothing is ticked in my 'other software' tab
<camsn0w> I just want the standard bundle most awesome users seem to have
<Jabo> and I haven't messed with it
<ablest1980> ok
<Jabo> _Odin_, thanks I'll give that a try
<ablest1980> so dont worry about it?
<camsn0w> Does that like come standard or do you have to manully get them
<ricard> yes bad not are in distro
<Knight80> Hello everyone!
<HedgeMage> camsn0w: I have no idea what awesome users use, as I'm an i3 user. :)
<ablest1980> hello
<camsn0w> I just want some cool looking cli tools thats all
<MrElendig> camsn0w: install ponysay then
<HedgeMage> lol
<HedgeMage> We don't do cowsay any more?
<Knight80> How should I remove the vdr service? I mean I did apt-get remove vdr but still can start the service by typing sudo service vdr start...
<HedgeMage> Mooo!
<MrElendig> https://github.com/erkin/ponysay
<HedgeMage> cute
<HedgeMage> camsn0w: I pretty much live in the command line...I can recommend good cli tools if you tell me the things you'd like to do. :)
<ablest1980> jabo how do restore 'other software' settings in software updater?
<camsn0w> I'd like an easy to use mail client in command line and a flac player
<ablest1980> canonical isnt listed i have it deleted
<Jabo> google the details ablest1980
<ablest1980> k
<HedgeMage> camsn0w: for command-line mail, mutt is still the best IMO...it's a PITA to configure initially, but once you get it going and get used to it (took me about a week) it's quite efficient.
<camsn0w> HedgeMage But mostly I'd like to figure out how to get like a zenburn colors in terminal
<ricard> sou no is good kernel 3.13.0-53
<HedgeMage> camsn0w: Fair warning, mutt is known to choke hard on some badly-misformatted HTML-only emails **stares pointedly at people at her workplace who use outlooks web app with the default settings**
<camsn0w> eww outlook
<HedgeMage> camsn0w: Whatever terminal emulator you use has color settings (so does your actual shell, but it sounds like you are concerned with behavior in X, not at the console)
<camsn0w> I use gnome-terminal and termanator
<HedgeMage> camsn0w: I've been in xfce4-terminal forever despite not using xfce4, as it "just works" for the various things I do with minimal (usually zero) fuss.
<camsn0w> How do you get diffrently colored text tho
<ricard> not old is wery good
<HedgeMage> camsn0w: Well, even after you select the color scheme in your terminal emulator's settings, you still have to have applications that are sending color codes.  For example, ls can send color or not depending on settings and invocation.
<wakatana> how can I disable ntwork manager ?
<camsn0w> hmm like what ones
<HedgeMage> camsn0w: My IRC client, weechat, uses colors to show when I've been spoken to, and mark certain parts of its UI.
<wakatana> permanentky
<wakatana> *permanently
<HedgeMage> wakatana: uninstall it via apt
<wakatana> HedgeMage: it is only way?
<tom1502> hey everybody! can i start a VNC server on my server via ssh? I do have a headless server in my basement and want to access it via VNC which is not running currently. But i have SSH access… possible?
<BadLuckRyan> Hello, can someone walk me through how to recreate my EFI partition? I deleted it by accident but found a way to make one with GParted. I have a workaround to get to Xubuntu desktop but when my laptop boots normally I get "boot device not found 3f0".   Basically, i need to repopulate the /boot/efi/ path
<wakatana> tom1502: yes it is possible
<ricard> bay
<wakatana> tom1502: http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/
<HedgeMage> wakatana: Well, you could just turn it off, but having unused executable code lying around on your system is kind of pointless.
<ablest1980> jabo cant find the answer
<wakatana> HedgeMage: i will uninstall it when everytinh will be ok without it trust me ;)
<tom1502> @wakatana: thx, will check
<wakatana> so how can i disable it?
<_Odin_> #camsn0w You can change the background and text colors from gconftool or by setterm
<ablest1980> jab in other software i deleted everything but software center how do i put everything back
<HedgeMage> wakatana: service network-manager stop
<HedgeMage> wakatana: then remove it from the runlevel so it doesn't start up again
<MonkeyDust> wakatana  file still exists: https://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/disable-network-manager-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<wakatana> HedgeMage: so if this does not return anything it is disabled: ls -l /etc/rc$(who -r | awk '{print $2}').d/ | grep -i manager
<ablest1980> anyone know how to restore 'other software' tab in software updater i deleted everthing but software center
<BLACK_POWER> let's kill some craKKKers
<BLACK_POWER> racist ass wyte ppl is da cause o all da trubble in dis world nigga
<ablest1980> wasnt you here as white_power?
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<BLACK_POWER> dafuq yu say racist ass bitch... stupid racest ass crakkkers wanna impress ppl from they racesm
<SchrodingersScat> !language | BLACK_POWER
<ubottu> BLACK_POWER: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<BluesKaj> ablest1980, enable the canonical partners in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ablest1980> w3rd
<BLACK_POWER> bitch yu racest nd dat shit ain't aight yu stupid ass cracka
<BluesKaj> ablest1980, then apt-get update
<ablest1980> hello SonikkuAmerica
<HedgeMage> wakatana: Sorry, was pulled afk...looks fine
<BLACK_POWER> all the problems in the world been come thru white honkkky ass crakkkers
<ablest1980> only software center listed
<ablest1980> how i do /ect/apt/sources.list?
<ablest1980> just type /ect/apt/sources.list in term?
<Jabo> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jabo> to look at it
<vooze> Is there some GUI tool to show battery max mAh in Ubuntu?
 * Jabo installs teamviewer
<BluesKaj>  /etc/apt/sources.list with gedit, ablest1980
<BadLuckRyan> Lol extremely ignorant whoever that is.
<Lantizia> Hey, when opening a .zip with my file manager it opens in the proper GUI file-roller program, if opened with Chrome then it uses xdg-open which determines it should be opened with the 'less' utility ... is there some way to see *all* preferred applications in a GUI utility of some kind for both xdg-open and non-xdg-open methods???
<ablest1980> ablest1980@ablest1980-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<ablest1980> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<Jabo> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<ablest1980> BluesKaj,  show me
<ablest1980> ok jabo what next?
<Jabo> ablest1980, is it empty?
<tax> hello, can anyone help be get sound working on Xubuntu 15.04?
<Jabo> yay, teamviewer works
<Jabo> good shout _Odin_
<ablest1980> shows stuff
<_Odin_> Thank you Jabo.
<BluesKaj> ablest1980, you have a type in the path, it's , alt+f2 , the gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , then remove the # from the beginning of the canonical partners line then save the file, then open a terminal and do sudo apt-get update
<ablest1980> k
<BluesKaj> er typo
<ratspecker> BluesKaj:you bum
<ablest1980> 1;5Q
<ablest1980> W10: Warning: Changing a readonly file
<ratspecker> ablest1980: did BluesKaj call you a dog
<ablest1980> no
<ablest1980> BluesKaj, i did alt+f2 after i typed etc/apt/sources.list
<ablest1980> 1;5Q
<ablest1980> W10: Warning: Changing a readonly file
<Ben64> ablest1980: did you use gksudo
<ablest1980> no
<Ben64> well there you go
<BluesKaj> ablest1980, to edit with root permissions do: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , then save the file
<ablest1980> gksudo not installed
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install gksudo
<BluesKaj> so what's the command these days for gtk edits?
<BluesKaj> I'm on KDE
<ablest1980> ablest1980@ablest1980-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install gksudo
<ablest1980> [sudo] password for ablest1980:
<ablest1980> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ablest1980> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<daftykins> don't paste, ablest1980
<BluesKaj> ablest1980, close the softwarte center
<ablest1980> update is running maybe why
<daftykins> yes only one package manager can run at once
<BluesKaj> you can't open the sources.list when software center is using it
<ObrienDave> software center, synaptic and apt-get interfere with each other. only run one at a time
<ablest1980> doesnt work
<ioria> gksu
<BluesKaj> ablest1980, install gksu, once the software center has stopped updating
<baffled-clown> hey all. I have drives in a raid 0 config and ubuntu "can't" recognize them because they're also bitlocked. I want to back the array up without unlocking it. I tried to use DD to backup each drive in the array, but of course, it won't let me without turning off raid. There's two partitions listed in /dev/mapper/, one is 300 MB (telling windows how to boot and unlock the drives) and the other is the partition to backup
<ablest1980> i dont have software center open
<ablest1980> says another process is using it
<ablest1980> ok
<annoymouse> I figure you guys would know about Licenses (or if not, you can point me to the right channel)
<annoymouse> I'm unsure if I want to use GPL of MIT for my project
<baffled-clown> do I use dd directly on them?
<annoymouse> I want all distributed and modified copies to give credit to me (as the original author)
<annoymouse> Do both of those licenses do that?
<brontosaurusrex> annoymouse: none of this i think
<ObrienDave> there is that type of license, i don't remember the name
<wagonboi> i just created a new user and had to manually create the home dir. when i login as the new user, my terminal just shows $. do i need to create a .ssh file in my home dir?
<baffled-clown> look, gparted shows the /dev/mapper/something partition as bitlocked.....it can see it's bitlocked but I can't figure out if ubuntu can unlock it if I give it the key file
<OerHeks> annoymouse, check yourself http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_free_and_open-source_software_licenses
<baffled-clown> or how to give it the key
<Borealix> how can i make cairo-dock load on startup?
<annoymouse> OerHeks: I've been reading about the differences for the past hour, but the legal language has been over my head
<llutz> baffled-clown: use ssh-copy-id
<ablest1980> Blue1, how do i restore the whole software updater to original settings?
<ablest1980> BluesKaj,
<ablest1980> sorry
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, let me look at them. brb
<Knight80> I'm trying to completely remove some packages, but I can still initiate their services
<baffled-clown> llutz:  does that copy the raw data to .img like I want or?
<Knight80> I did sudo apt-get remove tvheadend and sudo apt-get remove vdr
<llutz> baffled-clown: sorry, wrong nick.
<baffled-clown> i actually just want to backup the drives still encrypted to .img
<baffled-clown> without being unlocked
<Knight80> But I can still type sudo service vdr start, and the service starts
<Adie> Hey guys!!!
<wakatana> i have unsinstalled network manager and have this uder /etc/network/interfaces
<wakatana> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SXnyy4NJ
<wakatana> but after boot eth0 is down
<llutz> wakatana:  "auto eth0" missing
<Adie> test
<BluesKaj> ablest1980, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<ioria> wakatana auto eth0
<ablest1980> ok
<Borealix> how can i make cairo-dock load on startup?
<wakatana> ioria: that way? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6REWsC97
<llutz> wakatana: in most cases you don't need "allow-hotplug"
<ablest1980> :(
<ablest1980> BluesKaj, help
<ablest1980> what do i type again
<ioria> wakatana you can sudo ifup eth0 oryou can edit interfaces ... do you really need allow-hotplug ?
<ablest1980> should work now
<wakatana> llutz: ok i am commeenting it
<wakatana> ioria: probably not
<wakatana> u just want to have static ip
<wakatana> getway, mask, dnes
<wakatana> *dns
<ioria> wakatana restart networking
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, I would think you would want to use GPL and include in the license that you are to be given credit as the original author. i am no expert on these matters
<annoymouse> ObrienDave: Thanks, but I'm pretty sure that I can't modify the GPL
<annoymouse> ObrienDave: I found this http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#IWantCredit
<annoymouse> What do you think that means?
<ObrienDave> sec
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, it means as long as you hold a valid copyright, you can require to be given credit as the original author
<annoymouse> So that's what I want!
<ObrienDave> but you MUST have it copyrighted. it's like $35 / year
<ablest1980> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11188943/
<annoymouse> oh...
<ObrienDave> http://www.copyright.gov/
<ObrienDave> not really sure on the fees involved
<wakatana> ioria: thank you
<ioria> wakatana np
<annoymouse> ObrienDave: I think MIT requires all modified versions to keep a copy of the original license
<annoymouse> So then maybe that's the route I should go down
<ObrienDave> further research is in order, for sure
<annoymouse> yes, thanks a lot
<ObrienDave> np
<Knight80> I have removed the services "vdr" and "tvheadend" but I can still start them with "sudo service vdr start" and "sudo service tvheadend start"
<Knight80> How can this be?
<Knight80> They're causing a conflict with mythtv
<pavlos> Knight80, maybe they are still in /etc/init.d/
<Knight80> pavlos I think I got it. I was trying to remove them with "sudo apt-get remove vdr" instead of "sudo apt-get purge vdr"
<Nubuntoo> Hi I am having some trouble running the 15.04 live CD. After picking 'install ubuntu' Initramfs is telling me it is ' unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem'. The DVD drive is on the primary ide channel and the DVD iso is verified to  the one on the sitematch the
<Nubuntoo> Is there any way to see more logs about why my boot failed from inside the initramfs busybox?
<Nubuntoo> There is only 1 line at the top saying 'probe failed'
<Nubuntoo> If I press escape while it is tryin g to boot it just has a bunch of 'stdin: not a typewriter' lines
<markiv> is this xkb file correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11189415/
<markiv> When I view the layout, it correctly shows the tilde as left alt, but caps lock still shows as caps lock
<markiv> "Show Keyboard Layout" from the widget in gnome 3.
<pavlos> markiv, maybe you need to repeat Ctrl_L in line 12 if I follow the pattern ...
<Nubuntoo> Kind of stuck installing Ubuntu now, unetbootin also failed to change my boot.ini
<Nubuntoo> When I tried the hard disk option before
<pavlos> markiv, never mind, seems if only one symbol is defined, it works always regardless pressing Shift.
<BadLuckRyan> Sorry i dc'ed
<ioria> Nubuntoo, never occurred to me , but try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/543675/trying-to-boot-from-usb-scanning-disc-for-index-files
<Nubuntoo> Thanks ioria
<ioria> Nubuntoo, np
<sjmikem> dpkg -S /etc/default/networking returns that it is from ifupdown package
<Lantizia> if a package has made 30 .desktop files... without actually altering/deleting them... Can I tell the freedesktop/xdg system to ignore them?
<sjmikem> but reinstalling ifupdown did not restore the file
<sjmikem> running 14.10 if it matters
<amigoo89> hey since I deleted my mail.log file, in order to clear it, it doesn't refresh the new log entries there anymore, I already restarted syslog, didn't help.
<daftykins> sjmikem: purge reinstall?
<amigoo89> what can I do?
<daftykins> amigoo89: so the file isn't there? touch it and assign the correct permissions
<ki7rw> anyone know what irc channel i should join to ask about android cellphone encryption?
<delt> Hello
<delt> how do i let another user play sound on my alsa/jack/pulse session?
<daftykins> ki7rw: use the bot 'alis' and stop using this channel as your personal freenode directory.
<islandmonkeee> Hello, after resizing and adding on more space to my Ubuntu partition from my Windows partition, Ubuntu will boot but will become screenless after the Plymouth splash has finished. If I change to a different tty layer then I get a screen. What has happened/how can I recover from such a situation?
<ki7rw> geez - such cranky people on the internet
<amigoo89> ki7rw: which permission does it need?
<delt> i have pulseaudio running as a jack client - how do i set permissions so i can run programs as another user with sound?
<islandmonkeee> BTW, I am talking about Ubuntu 15.04 with an Intel HD4000, Lenovo Z500
<sjmikem> daftykins: that did not restore the file
<delt> either with pulseaudio or directly with jack
<sjmikem> system still seems to run ok...
<daftykins> sjmikem: extract it from the .deb
<sjmikem> daftykins: what step normally creates that file?
<daftykins> i don't understand what you mean
<sjmikem> daftykins: how does /etc/default/networking normally get extracted from the .deb
<sjmikem> I know I can extract it manually
<islandmonkeee> Hello, after resizing and adding on more space to my Ubuntu partition from my Windows partition, Ubuntu will boot but will become screenless after the Plymouth splash has finished. If I change to a different tty layer then I get a screen. What has happened/how can I recover from such a situation? Ubuntu 15.04 with an Intel HD4000, Lenovo Z500
<daftykins> sjmikem: i don't know why purges and reinstalls sometimes skip some files at times, i'm just suggesting how to deal with it :)
<sjmikem> default file is all comments anyway :-)
<islandmonkeee> Hello, after resizing and adding on more space to my Ubuntu partition from my Windows partition, Ubuntu will boot but will become screenless after the Plymouth splash has finished. If I change to a different tty layer then I get a screen. What has happened/how can I recover from such a situation? Ubuntu 15.04 with an Intel HD4000, Lenovo Z500
<daftykins> sjmikem: heh what's the point in having it then? :D
<daftykins> if you edited it and broke something, it's always good to copy files before editing
<daftykins> !repeat | islandmonkeee
<ubottu> islandmonkeee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<le_compere_toura> Hello
<sjmikem> daftykins: I accidentally deleted it while doing something unrelated
<le_compere_toura> somebody has already try an ubuntu phone?
<islandmonkeee> I know I know
<daftykins> !touch | le_compere_toura
<ubottu> le_compere_toura: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> islandmonkeee: then don't do it :)
<stack477> oh shit they did
<HedgeMage> hrm?
<daftykins> !language | stack477
<ubottu> stack477: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<islandmonkeee> daftykins: Theoretically, what if there was somebody who had joined the server in between my messages and would know how to would help through to a solution
<daftykins> islandmonkeee: the time you left wouldn't have been enough.
<ioria> islandmonkeee, did you see something in Xorg.0.log ?
<ryan> hi
<islandmonkeee> ioria: The only EE I saw was the Intel driver being unable to find a drm file, hold up a sec, if I load up my other computer so I can see it and type here at the same time
<pavlos> islandmonkeee, you may have to boot off a LIVE CD and chroot & update grub. This might help, http://askubuntu.com/questions/123099/not-able-to-create-boot-partition-in-grub-after-resizing-ubuntu-partition
<^charlie> I am trying to add lzma squashfs support to my kernel, and some instructions tell me to build the modules using "m-a".  I am not a novice user, but I don't recognize "m-a" and looking it up has been pretty difficult.  Anyone know what this abbreviates?
<bekks> ^charlie: Which instructions in particular do you refer to?
<^charlie> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squashfs/+question/34199
<islandmonkeee> pavlos: Okay, I'll try it nevertheless, but I had no problems with booting up at all, I'm just having graphics problems
<bekks> ^charlie: Thats a command provided by the package "module-assistant"
<^charlie> perfect beks thanks
<ioria> islandmonkeee, dpkg -l  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<islandmonkeee> ioria: Roger that, rebooting now
<Saint_Martin_de_> @hzut
<Saint_Martin_de_> @hzut Hello
<superfast> Does anyone know about a PDFeditor? I just want to add Text over a PDF form and print it but it is design as a form technically but actually is just a scanned form with prefect quality
<TechChristoph> hi does anyone know to create ppa ?
<TechChristoph> i want to manage my ubuntu-server with thath
<TechChristoph> with this
<OerHeks> TechChristoph, see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<TechChristoph> mabe i should script repos
<Guest19844> who has the ubuntu phone
<OerHeks> !phone | Guest19844, some do >
<ubottu> Guest19844, some do >: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Nubuntoo> Ioria, unfortunately, changing the boot options as suggested did not help. The boot options also look different in 15.04 than 14, but it accepted the suggested changes without error. A lot of newer articles with similar problems suggest that its uefi interfering or raid, but this is an old xp box with a ide DVD drive
<Saint_Martin_de_> @hzut Hello
<Saint_Martin_de_> @hzut Hello
<TechChristoph> OerHeks: and if i want to manage not just ubuntu-servers ? but also debian and so on
<islandmonkeee> ioria: Hello, from Ubuntu side :) must be some small blip, everything is working nicely now. Thanks for your help anyway
<ioria> islandmonkeee, the Gods love you
<ioria> Nubuntoo, then try Lubuntu
<digitsm> Hello
<digitsm> I have xubuntu 14.04.1
<digitsm> Both internal microphone and external microphone of my laptop doesn't work
<Nubuntoo> Hm OK
<digitsm> can someone help me how to trouble?
<ioria> Nubuntoo, then you can install gnome if you want
<OerHeks> TechChristoph, so what do you mean with managing not-ubuntu servers and launchpad?
<Senjai> Hello. I was trying to upgrade from 13.10 to 15.04. I did so with a live USB. I selected the upgrade option. And the UEFI boot setting. On boot I got a grub missing symbol error and was thrown into grub rescue.
<Senjai> I rebooted again to get into bios
<TechChristoph> well sometimes i must install software on them which are on others computers mainly on my laptop
<Nubuntoo> I don't think specs is the problem, it's a dual core with 1gb of ram, which is above minimum spec I think
<Senjai> But no bios showed up, and no boot
<Senjai> Any ideas?
<Senjai> Just a black screen. I can't figure out how to get into the BIOS
<islandmonkeee> digitsm: What js your computer? Does it have one of those dreaded combo mics, where the output and input jack is crammed into one?
<bekks> Senjai: you need to update to 14.04, then 14.10, then 15.04 - you cannot update directly.
<TechChristoph> OerHeks: for now i have a script on a usb-stick which installs all the software
<TechChristoph> on the stick is a python-script which does that for me
<Senjai> bekks: Alright, so my issue here, is that I cannot get into my bios now at all.. That's the problem I'm currently trying to cover
<islandmonkeee> digitsm: Combo jacks* sorry
<TechChristoph> but can i do this over the network ?
<TechChristoph> not just with the stick
<Senjai> bekks: I can just do a fresh install, and that's fine. But I kinda need a boot menu to do so
<digitsm> islandmonkeee, My laptop is an old Dell Latitude D-830 (7 years old). It has separate jacks for input and output
<ioria> Nubuntoo, it's 32 or 64 ?
<bekks> Senjai: Well, then you need to find out on how to get into the bios, by looking it up in the manual of your computer/mainboard. Thats nothing Ubuntu can help you with.
<Nubuntoo> 64 athlon
<Senjai> bekks: It stopped working after the ubuntu install. My bios key is F2
<Senjai> But it seems to skip the BIOS now after the install
<bekks> Senjai: Ubuntu doesnt alter the BIOS at all.
<ioria> Nubuntoo, it's dual core that ?
<Nubuntoo> Yes
<OerHeks> TechChristoph, sure you can build a deb from a pythonscript on launchpad, but it would not be usefull for other servers i guess.
<digitsm> islandmonkeee, Unfortunately any microphone is unavailable in audio settings: http://oi57.tinypic.com/xatc0l.jpg
<TechChristoph> OerHeks: ok many thanks so far :-)
<Nubuntoo> If you know a place that explains how to debug the initramfs mounting from busybox I could tinker around a bit
<ioria> Nubuntoo, well, i think that 'google is your friend', but you could try Lubuntu with no harm, in the meanwhile
<TechChristoph> Nubuntoo: i use lubuntu on my laptop
<TechChristoph> with a 3.19 kernel
<Nubuntoo> Since its so early in the boot process I kind of wonder if lubuntu helps, doesn't it boot in a similar way?
<TechChristoph> it boots just like ubuntu
<TechChristoph> its just lighter
<ioria> Nubuntoo, another reason to try , i guess
<TechChristoph> but if you are fan of the commandline
<owen1> when i type sh i see: E: no packages found.   any tips?
<TechChristoph> then maybe not
<bekks> owen1: whats the purpose of typing "sh"?
<owen1> bekks: installing docker - wget -qO- https://get.docker.com/ | sh
<ioria> Nubuntoo, you can use linuxpendrive for the stick
<goju> My CMOS clock is running slow but how Ubuntu clock is showing the correct time ?
<bekks> owen1: And whats the entire output of that command?
<owen1> bekks: E: No packages found
<Nubuntoo> I don't have a stick for this, so we havea bout 8 DVDs worth of distro to try left :p
<bekks> owen1: Do you have wget installed? :)
<TechChristoph> no stick ?
<TechChristoph> mhm
<owen1> bekks: which wget => /usr/bin/wget
<bekks> owen1: And whats the output of "which sh"?
<TechChristoph> sh is the shell
<owen1> bekks: /bin/sh
<bekks> owen1: So it exists. :)
<owen1> yup
<bekks> TechChristoph: sh is one shell, not the shell :)
<owen1> maybe i need to be sudo
<owen1> 1 sec
<bekks> owen1: No.
<ioria> Nubuntoo, you meant Athlon 64 X2, i got it
<owen1> bekks: works now!
<owen1> sudo su
<bekks> sudo su is crap.
<Nubuntoo> Yes ioria
<bekks> Either use sudo, or sudo -i, but sudo su is just nonsense.
<netameta> How can i copy everything from a folder to another ?
<netameta> so say i am at var/www/folderOne, and i want to copy the content of var/www/folderTwo
<owen1> bekks: interesting. what is the difference between sudo su and sudo -i
<bekks> owen1: sudo su is nonsense, sudo -i provides you a login shell with root privileges.
<Nubuntoo> I'm going to try to get busybox to list my fs dev state and get a screenshot for you guys
<bekks> owen1: sudo su executes su with root privileges to get you a shell implicitely.
<owen1> bekks: and sudo -i?
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to configure USB wifi sticks?
<bekks> owen1: I told you. :)
<owen1> bekks: oh. sorry!
<owen1> bekks: i am still not sure why the 'implicit shell' is an issue
<owen1> so far i did stuff with sudo su with no issues.
<owen1> unless there are security concerns i should be aware of
<bekks> owen1: generally you just want to use "sudo".
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to configure an usb wifi transciever?
<kokut> transceiver*
<bekks> owen1: sudo su starts a su as root to give you a root shell. Same thing as just running sudo -i, or even shorter, sudo yourcommand, to execute yourcommand as root.
<owen1> bekks: got it
<OerHeks> kokut, plug it in and see if it showes up in networkmanager, if not, open the restricted drivers tool to see if a driver shows up, that can take a minute.
<kokut> OerHeks: what do you mean restricted drivers?
<teward> kokut: drivers taht aren't open source
<teward> kokut: such as broadcom drivers and such
<teward> proprietary drivers, even.
<kokut> teward: it came with a mini cd and it says it supports linux
<OerHeks> type driver in dash
<kokut> whut
<teward> kokut: use the driver tool first, before using the minicd
<teward> follow OerHeks' suggestion
<Eddi> hi
<teward> (those minicds are usually for Windows not *nix)
<kokut> i went to software and updates > additional drivers and nothing pops up
<Eddi> hi
<OerHeks> kokut, then use lsusb to find your wifi device, and do some research
<kokut> it has a linux folder
<kokut> the mini cd
<kokut> :O
<punjabidon> suspend not working
<punjabidon> anyone have any idea?
<punjabidon> currently running noeveau graphic drivers
<kokut> lol wtf? i can't open the linux file it says file type not supported
<Eddi> I use Ubuntu 14.04 server edition and it constantly fails to define my remouvable usb-disk. why does it happen?
<cattata1056> what extension is it?
<kokut> oh well it also has a bz2 file
<cattata1056> pack it and install
<Finetundra> hello everyone, does anyone know why clementine would suddenly stop responding to media keys?
<punjabidon> a
<kilde> Please Help. Using 14.04, Eth0 will not connect, I have to connect via USB tethered through my phone and even then my ubuntu disconnects and reconnects me. This is not a router problem as this also happens when my phone is on 4g.
<Chocolateraineu> Good afternoon, I'm having some issues with graphic driver. Card: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] RV350 [Radeon 9550] X.Org: 1.16.0 drivers: ati,vesa,radeon FAILED: fbdev Resolution: 1280x1024@0.0hz  GLX Renderer: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.5, 128 bits) GLX Version: 3.0 Mesa 10.3.2
<Chocolateraineu> Can't change resolution or refresh rate and screen can go yellow from time to time
<Eddi> Where did you get driver?
<Eddi> do you use amdconfig?
<Chocolateraineu> Just installed Xubuntu 14.04 and updated it
<punjabidon> suspend not working
<punjabidon> anyone have any idea?
<punjabidon> currently running noeveau graphic drivers
<Eddi> you should download driver suitable to your card from the official site and install it.
<Chocolateraineu> it's quite an old card, does amdconfig supports old ones?
<bekks> !ati | Chocolateraineu
<ubottu> Chocolateraineu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Chocolateraineu> Weird, this card usually worked OOTB on all distros. O.o
<bekks> Chocolateraineu: And now it doesnt. So you have to read the link given ;)
<_Rarity> Hello. Is it possible to prevent a kernel module from updating on apt-get upgrade?
<bekks> _Rarity: you can pin it, but that will break if you are updating the kernel.
<bekks> _Rarity: Which module on which kernel on which Ubuntu? :)
<kokut> so i just sudo make in the folder with the MakeFile and now what?
<_Rarity> bekks: The hid_apple module on Ubuntu 14.04, kernel: 3.13.0-52 generic. The module is only slightly changes, so it should work on almost all kernels
<Phosis> When bash scripting is there a system call where, upon loading up the program in the script, the script running in the background ends and the user is brought back to to a command prompt?
<_Rarity> bekks: It is just slightly annoying to have to load it every time I upgrade the kernel. (I know, it is a first world problem :P ...)
<Phosis> I have a script that is a menu option for running a game. But when I exit the game, I want the script to stop running.
<bekks> _Rarity: It will not work on other kernels, since the version of the kernel changes. You have to rebuild it every time.
<Chocolateraineu> bekks: Oh hell no, my days of fighting with xorg.conf are over haha maybe it's a faulty install, will test with others USB. Bye peeps
<cattata1056> kill the process Phosis
<Phosis> but if I kill the process in the script, won't the game immediately close also?
<SchrodingersScat> Phosis: break could work if it's in a loop, can also try exit
<bekks> Chocolateraineu: Reinstalling will not fix it.
<bekks> Chocolateraineu: Reading how to fix it will.
<Phosis> BREAK!
<Phosis> Break worked
<Chocolateraineu> bekks: Let's agree to disagree
<Phosis> thank you!
<SchrodingersScat> Phosis: welcome, have fun
<punjabidon> suspend not working
<punjabidon> anyone have any ideas?
<_Rarity> bekks: Oh. I figured the module would work on different versions of the kernel, since it is a keyboard module that has (almost) nothing to do with the kernel itself
<_Rarity> bekks: Thanks anyways
<bekks> Chocolateraineu: I'm agreeing to just ignore your future issues with that install :)
<bekks> _Rarity: technically, nothing changes in the module. But the version of the kernel it is linked again changes, so you have to reinstall it every time.
<sp1rs> hello
<sp1rs> I have dev space of 53GB and i want this space to add to my home .. can this is possible ??
<Eddi> quite possible
<sp1rs> how ?
<MrElendig> sp1rs: is it located right after your /home partition?
<OerHeks> boot a live iso, and use gparted :-)
<sp1rs> MrElendig: OerHeks my df -h output http://pastebin.com/2mYLXn00
<MrElendig> I don't do pastebin.com
<MrElendig> also f/gdisk would be more useful
<sp1rs> mount dev/sda7 with dev/sda6 .. sda7 is my home
<OerHeks> what is the output of fdisk -l ? paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> if it borders it should be easy
<sp1rs> ya it is border
<ablest1980> hello
<sp1rs> OerHeks: fdisk -l no output
<ablest1980> how do improve my wireless connection connectivity
<ablest1980> i
<ablest1980> i only get 1 led out of 5 and it keeps disconnecting
<ablest1980> or resetting
<bazhang> ask about extenders in ##networking ablest1980
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> thanks
<Nubuntoo> If you have 5ghz devices, setting your WiFi thing to 5ghz if it supports it can also help if the problem is interference
<ReGiStRaS> whats the replacement for portmap ?
<ReGiStRaS> whats the replacement for portmap ?
<_xer0> I have the same issue as ablest1980 I swap on and off from the 5ghz as I seem to drop connection alot :/
<ReGiStRaS> whats the replacement for portmap ?
<abdulmalik> Salam
<ReGiStRaS> whats the replacement for portmap ?
<_xer0> rpcbind?
<ablest1980> :/
<ablest1980> im getting help in ##networking xer0
<ablest1980> come join
<_xer0> I might join you xD
<ablest1980> XD
<abdulmalik> hi there
<abdulmalik> are these all chatbots?
<bazhang> no
<abdulmalik> any  real person here?
<wesley9946> yes they are
<bazhang> abdulmalik, what is your ubuntu issue
<teward> abdulmalik: what's your ubuntu issue?
<bubben> ..
 * wesley9946 asks the same as teward
<feneco_> whats the lightest ubuntu variant at the moment?
<wesley9946> lubuntu
<teward> feneco_: Lubuntu, probably
<abdulmalik> none
<wesley9946> http://lubuntu.net/
<android_> Algum brasileiro ai
<teward> abdulmalik: if you do not have an Ubuntu question, then offtopic questions and discussion should take place in #ubuntu-offtopic or a general chat channel, not #ubuntu
<abdulmalik> @bazhang non
<wesley9946> @feneco_: about what computer config should we talk about?
<android_> algum brasileiro ai
<kostkon> !pt | android_
<ubottu> android_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<abdulmalik> anyone know how to tunnel connections through dns servers like yourfreedom?
<wesley9946> @feneco_: what is the amount of RAM, what is the processor speed?
<SchrodingersScat> !info iodine | abdulmalik
<ubottu> abdulmalik: iodine (source: iodine): tool for tunneling IPv4 data through a DNS server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.0-3 (vivid), package size 81 kB, installed size 266 kB
<teward> feneco_: Lubuntu is the lighest, but depending on your RAM, processor speed, etc. you may want to use something less lightweight.
<docmur_> I'm running a ubuntu server and run I tiger I get an alert about a rootkit,  so I ran chkrootkit and I got: Checking `bindshell'...                                     INFECTED (PORTS:  465), This is a mail port, so should I take action or leave it?
<teward> docmur_: chkrootkit is just a tool, it will say 'infected' but it's up to you to determine what's abnormal for your setup
<telmac> if I install to a flash drive using the gui boot disk tool, can I then boot from that in order to reinstall?
<owen1> usb3 port not working. ubuntu 15.04, 3.19.0-16-generic #16-Ubuntu, thinkpad x1 carbon gen2, enabled in the bios.   any ideas?
<teward> docmur_: i use rkhunter and it reports port 10022 is open per a signature of a given baddie, but in fact it's my iptables-locked-down ssh port on a system i use
<teward> docmur_: so you have to be able to look at the 'tools' and determine what is abnormal for the system
<docmur_> fair enough
<telmac> can the same tool be used to install ubuntu normally to a HDD?
<docmur_> just checking
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! Trying to get my fstab to work right, and am super unfamiliar with the options. I have a vfat partition that is being mounted, and plex won't read. What I would like to do is mount it to a specific user (me) instead of root (as is the case for the "defaults" option in fstab). Any suggestions or pointers?
<teward> econdudeawesome: paste the fstab if you wouldn't mind to paste.ubuntu.com
<markiv`> When I hold alt in gnome 3, it shows the window changer popup. This is before I hit any other keys. This means I have to hit alt and f at almost the exact same time if I want to select an apps *F*ile menu bar via keyboard. I want to disable this "hold alt to show window changer" feature.
<teward> econdudeawesome: iirc the vfat mount line can have additional options for uid,gid which you can set
<teward> econdudeawesome: but i have to doublecheck the mount manpage
<ax562> how can I reset or replace all video related functions in ubuntu 12.05 lts 64bit?
<Lemonade1947> Hey guys, when apt-get updating, I get a whole lot of "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/..." and I have no idea why.
<teward> econdudeawesome: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/vfat.txt  <-- relevant
<econdudeawesome> teward: that's exactly what I'm looking for I think. I can't seem to parse the unhelpful forum spam on the topic from the actual documentation/articles.
<teward> `uid=###,gid=###,mask=###` are all important options for your use case, likely
<ax562> I'm running a lappy and was using the vga output to a lcd display and now when not connected to ext display I get black screen
<econdudeawesome> best I found was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab, so thanks! Now to figure out how to look up the uid/gid/mask
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<econdudeawesome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11191400/ on the last line
<ax562> anyone?
<econdudeawesome> bazhang: thanks, I have hte UUIDs, was looking for UID/GID
<bazhang> patience ax562
<OerHeks> ax562, see the FN key + internal/external screen key maybe?
<wesley9946> @ax562: is there some Fn key which you can press to toggle between ext/int screen
<delt> SOLVED, thanks to the very kind folks in #linux ... now everything works perfectly!
<swiftynb> is there a reason that this would not work?     exec /home/ubuntu/test/mybinary
<swiftynb> in an upstart script?
<sp1rs> partition is like this .... sda7 .. sd6   .. no i have to add sda7 space to sda6 .. how will i do it in gparted ?
<swiftynb> ./mybinary runs fine
<swiftynb> but when i do upstart it just crashes
<feneco_> wesley9946 its for virtualization
<ax562> wesley9946 no
<telmac> sp1rs: there's a thing to "shrink" a partition
<feneco_> i want to know if the difference between something like ubuntu to lubuntu is noticeable
<bazhang> very much so feneco_
<wesley9946> @ax562: and what if you power cycle the lappy?
<sp1rs> telmac: is there any option in gparted ?
<sp1rs> i didnt see any
<ax562> wesley9946 the problem is nvdia is set to automatically output to ext lcd
<Promille> Hey guys. Is there any open source programs for managing(e.g. throttle) bandwith for specific applicatons. Im using 14.04
<bazhang> !info wondershaper
<ubottu> wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-7 (vivid), package size 14 kB, installed size 54 kB
<bazhang> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-10ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 32 kB, installed size 147 kB
<bazhang> see above Promille
<wesley9946> !info wesley9946
<ubottu> Package wesley9946 does not exist in vivid
<wesley9946> !gpu
<Promille> thanks bazhang ill check it out
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu wesley9946
<[twisti]> i get http://pastebin.com/xHm2cfRV, how can i proceed ? i just want to remove the offending packages
<[twisti]> LTS 12.04 if that matters
<ax562> anyone know how to reset ubuntu video drivers to stock?
<Nubuntoo> Ioria fwiw I am giving up on the livecd. It seems I am running into that problem where a mix of ide and sata devices is confusing the boot process. Fsdisk -l lists just my disk drives not the DVD. Blkid does show a sr0 device but I have no idea if that's the DVD drive and how to mount it
<jatt> [twisti]: sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<xangua> ax562: reset from what? What did you install
<jatt> [twisti]: and use aptitude instead of apt-get, apt-get dependency handling is crap
<[twisti]> jatt: no change, http://pastebin.com/RFteQ9yH
<ax562> xangua I'm trying to use laptop screen but laptop screen will not work because It's set to output to ext driver
<jatt> [twisti]: sudo dpkg --purge remove bitlbee
<jatt> [twisti]: and install again
<[twisti]> twisti@attic ~ $ sudo dpkg --purge remove bitlbee
<[twisti]> dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching remove
<ax562> I believe I changed system file sometime ago to set at boot
<[twisti]> bitlbee seems to be gone though, so thanks
<jatt> strange maybe that is a very old dpkg version, it works with 15.04
<ax562> any ideas #ubuntu?
<Borealix>  fuck her right in the pussy
<Nubuntoo> It just booted into initramfs from a disk that is now empty :/
<shizles> sup
<snowly> hello folks
 * |nv|s|b|e is now known as
<telmac> so if I want to replace unit/compiz with some minimal wm
<telmac> without just removing unity in apt
<telmac> and booting into a shell
<telmac> wat do?
<snowly> is there a way to fix the steam tray icon so that it doesn't show previously uninstalled games? even a complete purge/reinstall didn't work, the tray menu is populated with games that are not even installed.
<sjmikem> when I see a process has an fd of : socket:[65149], how do I get more info about that socket?  ss -a | grep 65149 does not show anything
<Maicros> If I install android studio through umake do I have to wait for canonical to package the updates before I can download it? Excluding re-downloading  the whole application?
<markiv`> my god this alt menu is obnoxious, it even interrupts my alt-tabbing unless i press them almost simultaneously
<markiv`> satanic
<EriC^^> markiv`: you can disable it if you want
<markiv`> i want
<EriC^^> settings > keyboard > shortcuts
<markiv`> but it's not unity, it's gnome 3
<John357> hi
<John357> hi
<John357> anybody?
<markiv`> hi
<markiv`> irc
<telmac> no seriously how do I remove unity
<John357> can you explain how this program works?
<John357> I do not understand it
<John357> unity player?
<markiv`> In Gnome, when you hold alt for like 800ms, the window changer pops up, interfering with every alt key shortcut combination. Does anyone know how to disable this insanity?
<John357> hi
<ablest1980> hello
<ablest1980> how do i change my hardware address?
<bekks> ablest1980: HArdware address of what, and why?
<stacks88> i just ran adduser bob.. then after i ran the command 'groups', and it only says root. but when i do cat /etc/groups|grep bob , i see bob there. Is it normal that when i type groups, i DONT see bob as a listed group?
<ablest1980> because it says 45 instead of 43
<kokut> anyone knows how to pass internet from one computer to another via ethernet in ubuntu?
<bekks> ablest1980: And why is that important?
<aeon-ltd> !internetsharing
<ablest1980> my connection keeps going out
<ablest1980> should my hardware be the same as my mac address?
<bekks> ablest1980: And why do you suspect that "45" instead of "43" will change something about that?
<bekks> ablest1980: What are you talking about? Please clarify.
<aeon-ltd> kokut: some stuff https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing http://askubuntu.com/questions/359856/share-wireless-internet-connection-through-ethernet
<kokut> aeon-ltd: yea found that ty
<aeon-ltd> no prob
<ablest1980> im having wireless connection trouble i notice that my mac address is different from the what my wireless address 43 hardware address still says 45
<ablest1980> trouble
<ablest1980> my mac address what 45 at the end on the usb wireless stick its 43 on the end
<bekks> ablest1980: And why is that of any relevance for anything?
<qwyos> cosmic rays
<ablest1980> my connection kept going out
<bekks> ablest1980: And why do you suspect the mac address to be relevant for that?
<ablest1980> it seems to be working now but my hardware address still say 45 at the end
<bekks> ablest1980: And why is that of any relevance?
<ablest1980> didnt know what was wronf till i  notice the mac on the usb stick was 43 and the setting was 45
<bekks> ablest1980: Why do you suspect that messing with the mac address will fix your issue?
<ablest1980> because it seems to be working now
<ablest1980> but my hardware address till says 45 at the end
<bekks> ablest1980: Forget that hardware address and please answer my questions...
<aeon-ltd> they are just identifiers, pretty much a name
<ablest1980> ask again
<bekks> ablest1980: Why do you think that a different address will fix your issues?
<ablest1980> yes
<ablest1980> its suppose to be 43 not 45
<bekks> ablest1980: No.
<ablest1980> no why?
<bekks> MAC addresses are supposed to be UNIQUE.
<bekks> They shall not be identical, ever.
<aeon-ltd> did you change it?
<ablest1980> mac and hardware is same untill i put mac address 43 instead of 45
<ablest1980> ok
<bekks> ablest1980: you told that numerous times. It doesnt matter at all.
<aeon-ltd> because if you changed it and the router has strict filtering rules it won't let you connect unless you are on it's whitelist
<ablest1980> whys it working now?
<aeon-ltd> any number of reasons
<telmac> ablest1980: does the router have a whitelist?
<ablest1980> no router
<aeon-ltd> ok....
<ablest1980> usb wireless srick from netzero
<telmac> uhhhh
<ablest1980> stick
<telmac> no, what are you connectin to
<telmac> where is your connection coming from
<ablest1980> the mac on the stick is 43 on the end
<bekks> ablest1980: Forget that MAC.
<aeon-ltd> are you trolling?
<bekks> ablest1980: Stop repeating that please.
<ablest1980> but the setting was 45 at the end
<telmac> please stop repeating yourself
<aeon-ltd> oy oy oy
<telmac> where are you connecting to?
<telmac> you are connecting to a wireless network, yes?
<ablest1980> yes
<bekks> That wireless network is connected to a router.
<bekks> Most likely, at least.
<ablest1980> it connects to netzero
<bekks> What is "netzero"?
<telmac> ablest1980: is that your isp?
<ablest1980> yes
<telmac> so, you have a modem
<telmac> from this company
<telmac> which also provides wireless?
<ablest1980> usb wireless stick
<telmac> no, see
<telmac> the wireless has to come from somewhere
<ablest1980> from netzero
<telmac> bekks: p(trolling)?
<telmac> I think >80
<bekks> telmac: Yes.
<telmac> bekks: like idk someone could just be really really dense
<telmac> but most people who don't know about computers will answer your question or say "I don't know what that means/ I don't have the information to answer"
<ablest1980> you know im right
<ablest1980> it should be 43
<bekks> ablest1980: No, you arent.
<telmac> about what?
<aeon-ltd> ablest1980: explain why it should be 43
<bekks> ablest1980: you dont provide valuable information, even after asking you numerous times. I am resting your case that for.
<aeon-ltd> that should clear things up for the people here
<ukinami> !pt_pt
<ukinami> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Dr-007> my ubuntu seems to get confused what network card it should use to reach the internet
<Dr-007> ip route has: default via 192.168.37.2 dev eth0
<Dr-007> what else could "screw" it up?
<daftykins> Dr-007: is this a desktop install of ubuntu with network manager handling the network connections?
<Pricey> What's the difference between nvidia-331 & nvidia-331-updates ?
<Dr-007> daftykins, no. its a cli server ubuntu. where i'm editting the /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr-007> ive made eth1 "dumb"
<Dr-007> by disabling everything
<daftykins> can you share your file?
<Dr-007> but still. when i try to ping google.com it takes linux a while to figure out which ethernet card it should use
<bekks> Pricey: The latter receives updates, the former doesnt.
<Dr-007> daftykins, sure. let me upload it somewhere
<daftykins> Dr-007: paste.ubuntu.com is ace
<Pricey> bekks: Odd, do you know why?
<daftykins> Dr-007: you should only have one default gateway so i don't see why it'd take time
<d3ad7rack> Dr-007 what's your routing table look like?
<bekks> Pricey: The answer to the this askubuntu question explains it in detail: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363835/nvidia-304-updates-vs-nvidia-304-and-similar
<Pricey> bekks: Fantastic, thanks.
<bekks> Pricey: yw
<punjabidon> suspend not working
<punjabidon> any possible reasons?
<Dr-007> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11192646/
<Dr-007> ./etc/network/interfaces eth1 is now currently disabled and it still takes a while for the first ping to appear on the screen
<telmac> was the feature removed from ubuntu to log into a session of a different WM?
<daftykins> Dr-007: your router is seriously .2 ?
<daftykins> telmac: no you must not have it installed correctly if it is not presented
<telmac> do I need to do more than apt-get install i3?
<telmac> (that's my wm)
<telmac> I installed totally stock standard ubuntu
<daftykins> i don't have a clue about i3.
<Dr-007> daftykins, it actually is a virtual machine. but that ip is correct. yes
<telmac> well it's unity's problem not i3's
<telmac> also btw nouveau keeps crashing when I start ff
<daftykins> telmac: no it's likely an issue with you not installing the requisite packages to provide an i3 session
<daftykins> which is what lightdm would look at in order to offer the alternative :)
<telmac> daftykins: let me present my problem different
<telmac> a. fuck compiz
<telmac> b. fuck unity
<HedgeMage> telmac: if you don't get it solved by the time I'm back from afk, I can go find my ubuntu laptop and help debug (I'm a i3 user)
<bekks> c. watch your language.
<daftykins> !language | telmac Congratulations you're now getting ignored :)
<ubottu> telmac Congratulations you're now getting ignored :): The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<telmac> c. how can I get ubuntu to boot into a shell and allow me to log in from VT2?
<telmac> ?
<d3ad7rack> •telmac• recovery mode should allow for that
<telmac> I mean, I want that normally
<daftykins> Dr-007: what's the tap interface for?
<telmac> I had that on debian, boot into a shell and then start x manually
<Dr-007> openvpn
<daftykins> Dr-007: tried configuring your eth0 statically? seems it'd make sense regardless of how it'd impact the problem
<Flannel> telmac: If you're looking for a minimal install, it's usually easier to build up from a command-line only install, rather than peel away all of the extra GUI stuff.  You can use the server CD or the minimal CD to do so.
<Dr-007> daftykins, i did not. good one. i will try this
<pavlos> telmac, change the /etc/default/grub from quiet splash to text
<pavlos> telmac, and update-grub
<telmac> Flannel: canonical used to distribute a "mini.iso"
<daftykins> still do
<daftykins> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<telmac> which I looked for but could not find for 15.5
<Flannel> telmac: They still do.
<telmac> *.4
<Flannel> telmac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<telmac> okay well that's much better
<telmac> I was looking for like twenty minutes for that and gave up
<mebus> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<mebus> Why is this happening?
<mebus> What would be a correct line in sources.list here?
<daftykins> mebus: run a "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update" just to double check
<daftykins> actually that URL definitely doesn't exist so somethings wrong :)
<mebus> daftykins: doesn't help.
<mebus> the url is wrong
<mebus> what can I do?
<daftykins> mebus: backup your current sources file and try http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Flannel> mebus: Can you open http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/restricted/binary-i386/ in your browser?
<mebus> Flannel: yes.
<Flannel> mebus: Nothing looks out of the ordinary there, you can get to it in a browser too.
<mebus> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=5YsmRtXK
<guntbert> Flannel: the file name is wrong - there are Packages.gz and Packages.bz2
<mebus> network problem
<mebus> sorry.
<Flannel> guntbert: That's always the case though.
<Flannel> guntbert: It automagically knows to grab the compressed versions
<crzdcarney> Hey i have a question.  I installed Linux, encrypted the entire drive, it automatically made a 32 gb swap partition.  Would it be easier to just backup everything, reinstall, set the correct swap partition size, then reload the data from the backup?  or can i some how resize the swap even though its encrypted?
<guntbert> Flannel: never seen before - sorry :-)
<HedgeMage> crzdcarney: assuming a standard LUKS+LVM2 setup, you can safely resize.  However, keep in mind that if you want suspend-to-disk functionality, your swap must be a bit bigger than your RAM total.
<Raeth> Hello. I tried out Unity for the first time today and have set the dock to auto-hide, however I cannot push it open with my tablet, only the mouse. Does anyone know of this problem?
<crzdcarney> I have 32 gb of ram
<crzdcarney> I wanted to shrink it down to 4 gb ... is that a bad idea?
<HedgeMage> crzdcarney: Then if you shrink your SWAP, you may lose suspend-to-disk capability (depending on how full your RAM is when you suspend).
<crzdcarney> can i disable suspend to disk?
<crzdcarney> i am guessing suspend to disk is the same as hibernate?
<crzdcarney> sorry i am new to linux
<HedgeMage> yes, suspend-to-disk is hibernate
<HedgeMage> You can just not use it...I'm not sure how deeply into Ubuntu's configs you would have to dig to disable it.  I use other distros primarily, just have ubuntu on one of my work machines.
<crzdcarney> i am actually on linux mint right now not ubuntu
<Borealix> ./clear
<Borealix> opps
<bekks> crzdcarney: So refer to the mint support community please.
<HedgeMage> telmac: btw, I'm back now if you need i3 help
<crzdcarney> i tried, not super helpful, figured i would check here since mint and ubuntu are similar
<crzdcarney> but thank you for pointing me in the right direction
<MadHatter42> hello everyone
<MadHatter42> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 20001 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.6:3389
<MadHatter42> i did a nat like this
<MadHatter42> having forward to accept
<MadHatter42> it still doesnt work
<metallic> A swift question, what is the difference between "umount /something" and "umount -l /something"? I am not sure if I understand the description of the -l flag on the man page
<EriC^^> metallic: umount -l will lazy unmount it
<EriC^^> meaning it will tell the system it is unmounted, but it actually won't get unmounted until all the files aren't in use yet
<EriC^^> which is dangerous, in case you unplug the usb after a umount -l, cause some files will still be open
<metallic> mmmm... interesting, thanks EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<metallic> Now I get what the man page means ^^
<metallic> I am not afraid of data loss since I want to loss data actually :/
<doncamote> hola
<Voyage> I plugged in a usb disk but dolphin is not showing it. what should I do? it used to auto mount it even in the past.
<telmac> HedgeMage: is there a way with the regular unity to leave unity in place, give me the splash screen, but when I log in give me an i3 session?
<telmac> it seemed that was fucked/impossible so right now I'm just installing minimal
<daftykins> we warned you about the language already, telmac -please be polite.
<telmac> daftykins: I would contend your conception of politeness
<Johnny_Linux> grow up
<Guest78196> hola buenas tardes
<telmac> Johnny_Linux: no really, it's absolutely artificial
<daftykins> telmac: channel rules, either abide by them or leave.
<Guest78196> hola
<daftykins> !es | Guest78196
<ubottu> Guest78196: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SomeAnonDude> anyone knows how to connect the hinges of the small f1 to delete keys?
<Seveas> SomeAnonDude: that depends on the keyboard and is hopelessly offtopic in here :)
<SomeAnonDude> Seveas: okay
<pantato> the guides i am seeing for AMD proprietary driver installation say there should be a sh file downloaded from the ati site. I'm only seeing deb files on the site
<pantato> should i choose "linux 64" or "ubuntu 64"
<daftykins> ubuntu i should think
<daftykins> perhaps they've finally changed how they provide things
<pantato> yeah. I had a little trouble last time i tried it with the deb package. This is a clean install now though. I'll report back how it goes
<HedgeMage> telmac: You can, from the login screen, select an i3 session...but IIRC (haven't done it in a while) there was a need to disable a bunch of stuff Ubuntu starts by default for all X sessions.
<OerHeks> if you run ubuntu, why not choose ubuntu 64 ..
<HedgeMage> telmac: That said, I'd prefer the minimal install...less cruft to contend with.
<pantato> lol this package has 2 stars in the software center =\
<pantato> i wonder which version has the most stars
<dubhdara> can someone tell me why when I try to set up a static ip in ubuntu why when i go to reboot it will not let me use the wireless in on the computer again
<telmac> HedgeMage: yeah, I'm trying a minimal
<telmac> first try grub install failed so I stupidly accepted no grub
<telmac> and so it couldn't boot at all
<qwyos> What's the default gnome-terminal font? It's not Monospace is it?
<HedgeMage> telmac: And now you know why gentoo is my primary distro. :)
<teward> dubhdara: the static IP address needs to be in the internal IP range for the router.
<teward> dubhdara: if it's not you have zero network connectivity.
<teward> dubhdara: did you verify the IP address you assigned is in the acceptable IP range, and that the IP address isn't already in use on the network?
<dubhdara> no
<telmac> HedgeMage: I was using debian for a while but the repos, even on "unstable" aren't as good as ubuntu
<dubhdara> I used 192.168.1.10
<telmac> and I don't want to deal with arch/gentoo/whatever
<dubhdara> and 192.168.1.1
<dubhdara> okay i will do it this time thanks
<dubhdara> i been trying to set up a mumble server
<dubhdara> a pain in the butt
<HedgeMage> telmac: Depends on your needs...I've run into enough edge case things I want to do that even sucking up the systemd thing I end up with no real win running Ubuntu in terms of admin overhead.
<qwyos> ok, it's Ubuntu Mono 13
<ablest1980> hello how do i change from eth1 to eth0 ?
<telmac> HedgeMage: I'm noob enough not to get why systemd is such a big deal
<Voyage> in latest kubuntu, my desktop isnt just loading. I see no taskbar and no wallpaper. xhcat just popup up so I am able to chat here. Tried rebooting too. same
<kokut> Hello, is there anything like sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ but for lemp server? (with nginx instead of apache)
<HedgeMage> telmac: it's a code quality and security nightmare.
<bekks> kokut: Install nginx, mysql and php.
<HedgeMage> telmac: But that's a rant I expect this chan to be tired of by now.
<kokut> bekks: yea but it takes more time and configuration
<bekks> kokut: Yeah. And? :)
<kokut> bekks: and thats why i'm asking
<bekks> kokut: It is just one command. :)
<hdon> hi all :) can anyone recommend an alternative to evolution for email client? (need smtp, imap, ssl+tls)
<bekks> hdon: thunderbird
<telmac> okay, grub failed again
<telmac> I'm using the 15.4 mini installer, and the grub installer failed
<zykotick9> hdon: i use mutt myself.  mozilla has an email client thunderbird might be it's name (icedove in debian)...
<Dr-007> daftykins, setting a static IP did not resolve the issue
<Dr-007> does the order in ip route make a "difference" ?
<genii> First match wins
<Benno-007> hdon: Take a look at http://www.claws-mail.org/themes.php?section=downloads too. It has many themes and plugins like pgp (inline and mime)... It's small and fast.
<Guest97876> hello, can anyone please help me with a problem i'm having? i'm trying to boot Ubuntu 14.04 from a USB drive, I can get to the Ubuntu installation screen, but I'm having a problem
<EriC^^> Guest97876: what's happening?
<Spec-Chum> Guest97876, what's the issue?
<Spec-Chum> oh, lol
<Guest97876> 1 second, im trying to get the screen back up so i can type it
<Guest97876> UGH sorry, give me a moment please
<telmac> well that's fucking broken
<bekks> telmac: Can you finally watch your language please?
<telmac> grub install failed again
<telmac> tried lilo
<telmac> hmm, that's even weirder
<student_> ahoj
<Guest97876> Ok, I was able to get my computer to the Ubuntu installer splash screen earlier, but I can't get it to do it anymore after I had unplugged my USB drive
<telmac> bekks: so, when I tried to install from mini.iso I got to the end and then the grub install failed
<Guest97876> When I boot my computer, I go to the purple GNU GRUB screen, where I can choose either Ubuntu, Adv. Options for Ubuntu, or two memory test options
<telmac> so I tried lilo, and lilo itself seems to work but the kernel is totally dead
<EriC^^> Guest97876: what are you trying to do?
<Guest97876> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04
<telmac> Guest97876: have you plugged your lash drive back in?
<Guest97876> ok now, i'm back to the error i've been having for days
<Guest97876> yes
<telmac> did you select the flash drive from your bios's boot screen?
<Guest97876> i'm at "Gave up waiting for root device", and i'm at this command line type thing with (initramfs)
<Guest97876> I did.
<telmac> you did, since you plugged it back in?
<Guest97876> Yeah, I manually typed in the path and everything.
<EriC^^> Guest97876: that sounds like ubuntu is installed already and is failing to boot
<Guest97876> Yeah, let me tell you what happened
<Guest97876> I had a Windows 8 laptop. A long time ago. I got fed up, installed 14.04. It was super buggy.
<Guest97876> A few days ago, I decided I wanted to wipe it and start fresh. I deleted one of my partitions (probably why it cant boot, i know i really messed up here), and turned it off. I've been stuck with the initramfs error ever since.
<Guest97876> I have no idea what to do.
<telmac> my guess would be that you deleted grub
<telmac> so, you should just reinstall
<Guest97876> no, i'm able to go to this grub screen
<Guest97876> i'm TRYING to reinstall
<EriC^^> Guest97876: do you have data on it that you need?
<Guest97876> no, nothing on it that i need
<telmac> yeah no I'm getting to that
<Guest97876> i would LOVE to wipe the thing from scratch
<telmac> idk why you needed to type in the path for your flash drive
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, how did you make the live usb?
<telmac> like uh, shouldn't your bios just give you a list of bootable devices?
<telmac> and btw have you tried booting the live usb on anything else?
<Guest97876> Well, originally I just downloaded the iso and popped it on there, but then i used a program that was reccomended to me from an ubuntu website, i cant remember what it is exactly but i believe it works
<Guest97876> as i WAS able to get to the ubuntu splash screen earlier
<Guest97876> but when i tried installing, i got an error
<Guest97876> the error was kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,2)
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, are you using uefi?
<Guest97876> Uefi?
<Guest97876> I'm not quite sure.
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, enter the bios, and check is uefi is enabled or not, and the boot order
<Guest97876> got it, will do that now.
<Guest97876> arghh, every time i go into the bios i have to retype in the path
<EriC^^> Guest97876: what do you mean?
<Guest97876> Well, it's not a boot option when I start BIOS back up. I had previously entered it in and saved my changes, so I have to Add New Boot Option again
<Guest97876> also I'm not seeing anything about UEFI, where would that be at
<Guest97876> J:\EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi is my path, im just posing it so i dont forget it later
<Guest97876> anyways, i've now added the usb as a boot option, and set it as Boot Option #1. What else do I need to do
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, so that means you're using uefi, as grubx64.efi is the efi file
<EriC^^> Guest97876: set the usb as the first option, and then reboot so it loads
<Guest97876> Ok, that didn't do anything.
<Guest97876> It still takes me to the purple ubuntu screen that says GNU GRUB version 2.02 on the top
<Guest97876> not the splash screen that i was able to get to earlier, which i did i think by randomly hitting enter on some things in the Boot Override section
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, try to press esc when the pc boots, you might get a boot options menu, select it and then choose usb uefi
<owen1> closing the lid doesn't hibernate (15.05). any tips?
<Guest97876> ok i did get that screen BUT for some reason, the usb isnt an option!!
<Guest97876> i dont get why it wont save, i AM hitting save changes
<EriC^^> Guest97876: try a different usb port
<Guest97876> Oh my god.
<Guest97876> I think that might be it.
<telmac> lololol
<Guest97876> if this fixes it im going to lose my shit, pardon my language
<Guest97876> (In a good way)
<schindler> Hey, can someone help me setup bumblebee? Its refusing to work
<daftykins> schindler: nvidia-prime is bumblebee's replacement
<Guest97876> ok, its STILL not showing up on that boot device screen, but it does show a USB device that hasnt been plugged into my laptop for DAYS? im going to try selecting that, maybe it is reading my usb as the old one or something
<daftykins> no reason to use it anymore
<Guest97876> YES
<Guest97876> THERE WE GO
<schindler> ooo, let me go look that up
<Guest97876> ok im at the ubuntu splash screen and now back to that error
<Guest97876> kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,2)
<Guest97876> which i have no idea how to fix
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, boot the grubx64.efi file you booted earlier
<Guest97876> how do i do that?
<Guest97876> isnt booting the grubx64.efi file what got me to the ubuntu install splash screen?
<schindler> does anyone know what the wildcard is for the nvida settings string matching? is it *?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: when you got the boot options menu earlier was there a boot from file?
<daftykins> schindler: just purge all nvidia* all bumblebee* then install nvidia-### and nvidia-prime from default repos
<schindler> yea I already did that
<daftykins> schindler: including nvidia-prime?
<daftykins> despite not knowing what it is 0o
<EriC^^> Guest97876: booting that file should try to boot your old ubuntu installation, we need grub
<schindler> yes
<EriC^^> Guest97876: so boot it, and when grub appears press c
<Guest97876> ahhhh
<Guest97876> ok, im at the grub command line, what now?
<schindler> What I ment if for the application profile rules
<daftykins> schindler: huh?
<schindler> is*
<EriC^^> Guest97876: type ls
<daftykins> schindler: did you not get the package nvidia-settings too?
<schindler> in nvidia-settings, you can set rules
<schindler> I just wanna know for the "string matching" part, do I need to add a wildcard
<Guest97876> ok, it returned
<EriC^^> Guest97876: do you still have the iso you downloaded for the live usb?
<schindler> like *java*
<Guest97876> (hd0) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1, msdos1)
<daftykins> eh never dealt with that directly, might be best to look it up
<schindler> k thx
<Guest97876> the iso is on the usb
<EriC^^> Guest97876: yeah, but do you have the original file somewhere else?
<Guest97876> i don't think so. i mean, i could download it again right now
<ubuntuislove> Hello guys good afternoon, how can I check the FPS of video I'm watching on YouTube or Twitch.tv, In windows I used fraps, Thank you.
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, type ls (hd0,msdos1) and tell me what you see
<daftykins> ubuntuislove: right click and use the stats for nerds thing for YT
<enigma_> hi
<ablest1980> hi
<enigma_> how are you all
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ls (hd0,msdos1)/
<ablest1980> im ok u
<enigma_> good where you fromplease
<ablest1980> ny
<Guest97876> Ok, it tells me
<enigma_> newyork is that chief
<ablest1980> yes
<ablest1980> u
<enigma_> cool
<ubuntuislove> @daftykins, thank you very much that works for YouTube, any idea about Twitch.
<ablest1980> thanks
<Guest97876> Partition hd0,msdos1: filesystem type ext* - last modification time 2015-05-15 15:38:21 Friday, UUID 1a8aadbf-7341-420b-b77e-25389a966c5b - partition start at 1024KiB - Total size 248832KiB
<stacks88> i just ran adduser bob.. then after i ran the command 'groups', and it only says root. but when i do cat /etc/groups|grep bob , i see bob there. Is it normal that when i type groups, i DONT see bob as a listed group?
<daftykins> ubuntuislove: nah i'd have answered both in one go if so \o/
<enigma_> so any uk user in here
<enigma_> users*
<EriC^^> stacks88: yes, you need to logout and back in
<ubuntuislove> @daftykins :) wish you to have nice day
<cromagi> anyone on kubuntu 15.04?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, type ls (hd0,msdos1)/
<cromagi> ?
<stacks88> i logged out nad back in, still see root as the only group, but im guessing this is normal since theres tons of groups in /etc/group and i dont se any of those listed either when typing groups
<daftykins> cromagi: all the folks in #kubuntu are - but if you ask your next question, it might be easier to help
<EriC^^> Guest97876: are you sure that legacy mode is not enabled in the bios?
<Guest97876> ooh lord, thats a lot to type in
<cromagi> It still feels super unstable. Spotify doesnt work, windows have "seizures" so to speak when i minimize maximize open or close them.
<LeEarl> hi
<Guest97876> im not sure, do you want me to go check right now?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: just a quick run down, do you see /grub vmlinuz initrd etc. ? or what, just name a couple dirs or files
<Guest97876> but it tells me lost+found/ grub/ system.map-3.13.0-46 generic and then a lot of tstuff similar with 3.13.0 something
<Guest97876> i see vmlinuz
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, that is your /boot
<LeEarl> I tried installing AMD video drivers but failed! And now the screen is flickering! How do I get it back to how it was?!
<Guest97876> initrd is there
<daftykins> cromagi: what graphics hardware?
<cromagi> AMD
<LeEarl> AMD=ATI
<daftykins> cromagi: and have you installed a proprietary driver?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: it's odd however that it is using a msdos partition, uefi works with gpt partitions
<cromagi> No
<daftykins> LeEarl: not for years they haven't been
<EriC^^> Guest97876: type ls (hd1,msdos1)/
<LeEarl> AMD bought ATI and now the drivers are called AMD video driver
<daftykins> LeEarl: if you installed a package, purge it - if you ran the AMD installer, run their uninstaller
<cromagi> daftykins: ^^
<daftykins> LeEarl: yes you are giving 5+ year old information :)
<daftykins> cromagi: which card?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: did you see anywhere in your bios that legacy or ccsm enabled?
<LeEarl> lemme find the walkthrough guide they had o ubuntu site...
<cromagi> daftykins: I'm not entirely sure how can I check?
<Guest97876> i cant remember if it was or wasn't
<Guest97876> ok, here's what hd1,msdos1)/ gave me...
<daftykins> cromagi: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci | pastebinit" then share the link here
<daftykins> !ati | LeEarl This one ?
<ubottu> LeEarl This one ?: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Guest97876> $attrdef, $badclus, $bitmap, $boot, $extend/ $logfile $mft %mftmirr, $secure, $upcase, $volume, autorun.inf boot/ casper/ dists/ dreamwc3/ EFI/ install/ isolinux/ license.txt Uni-Usb-Installer-Copying.txt Uni-USB-Installer-Readme.ttx uui/ wubi.exe
<LeEarl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, type configfile (hd1,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<LeEarl> guys can I ask a philosophical question?
<cromagi> daftykins: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cromagi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cromagi> daftykins: I know why hold on
<LeEarl> why does linux community always like this, saying read this do that. why are not there apps or scripts that do the things they are telling?!
<Guest97876> Oh my.
<daftykins> LeEarl: the problems you are experiencing are down to *AMD* making life harder, not the Linux community :)
<cromagi> LeEarl: Linux is perfect the way it is. If you don't like it there is always chromebook,windows,or mac.
<Guest97876> Eric, I don't know what you did, but It's looking good. Should I go ahead and select Install Ubuntu, Try without installing, OEM install?
<LeEarl> cromagi, that is exactly why linux is light years behind other OSes
<EriC^^> Guest97876: select try without installing for a second
<Flannel> LeEarl: That's a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic than here (the philosophical one, the technical ones are for here).
<LeEarl> cromagi, the kinda thinking like linux only belongs to the elite
<Fuchs> LeEarl: probably more a question for the off topic channel. But in general it's better to help people how to solve things instead of solving it, teaching a man to fish etc.
<LeEarl> ok so back to my technical
<LeEarl> how do I get the system back to the way it were?
<Guest97876> hmm, black scren
<cromagi> LeEarl: what is your problem? I cant scroll up
<EriC^^> Guest97876: oh, i guess there are graphics driver issues, it's no problem
<daftykins> cromagi: it's practically the same task as for you, so i doubt you can help ;)
<LeEarl> I tried installing AMD video drivers but failed! And now the screen is flickering! How do I get it back to how it was?!
<LeEarl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dfcnvt> I clicked left mouse button on a regular terminal window and it automatically moves the terminal to the other workspace. What's causing this?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: press ctrl+alt+f1
<LeEarl> I followed their guide there ^
<daftykins> LeEarl: no, we are identifying the card first.
<stacks88> oh i see. with the groups command im suppose to specify a user. so if im just typing groups as root, its only gonna say root, makes sense now. i stupidly thought by typing groups, it was gonna show me a list of all groups on the system (/etc/groups)
<daftykins> cromagi: did you close other package managers and run my command yet?
<cromagi> LeEarl: mine is doing the same thing. Just play with propietary drivers until it works
<cromagi> ya
<cromagi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11194639/  :::daftykins
<LeEarl> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<daftykins> ok AMD HD 6320
<Guest97876> ok, i held down ctrl+alt+f1 for a while but nothing changed
<Guest97876> should i reboot?
<LeEarl> u want my card model # ?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: yes, and enter the bios and make sure legacy is not enabled or ccsm
<orakar> Hey! Anyone know much about gedit? Having weird issues...
<cromagi> do what I just did leEarl
<daftykins> cromagi: so have you tried the additional drivers program?
<cromagi>  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci | pastebinit
<LeEarl> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV635 PRO [Radeon HD 3650 AGP]
<cromagi> no I havent
<cromagi> I went to it but im not sure what to use
<LeEarl> ok
<cromagi> paste the output here
<daftykins> cromagi: it would appear Kubuntu has a driver manager, give it a try by rooting around in the system settings equivalent, or just "sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates"
<LeEarl> guys I am not totally daft, I know some linux fu
<LeEarl> or lin fu as they call it
<daftykins> LeEarl: your card is unsupported.
<daftykins> LeEarl: you cannot obtain any alternative driver than the one already in use
<daftykins> (which will be 'radeon')
<LeEarl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11194697/
<orakar> Gedit is running incredibly slow and my cursor is blinking when I have unsaved modifications. As soon as I hit ctrl+s it acts normally, and then a few more unsaved modifications make it run dog slow again. Any idea what's up? My notebook sucks, but it runs Eclipse Luna fine!
<cromagi> daftykins: after that command what should I do?
<Guest97876> Where do I go to disable legacy/ccsm?
<daftykins> cromagi: reboot
<cromagi> Okay.
<EriC^^> Guest97876: it should be under boot options
<Guest38440> exit
<Guest38440> :o
<LeEarl> daftykins, I ma not trying to install an ati/amd driver. I just want my system back to  pre-flicker era
<memerson> ha meme
<cromagi> LeEarl: run the command he just told me to run
<Guest97876> ok, fast boot enabled, launch csm disabled?
<daftykins> LeEarl: right so as i originally stated, either run the uninstaller if you downloaded it - or purge the package if you installed via package :)
<daftykins> cromagi: _NO_
<Guest97876> excuse me eric, i have to go have dinner with the family, i shouldn't be too long
<cromagi> LeEarl: or go change your graphics driver to the one that worked before
<daftykins> pay attention, i said LeEarl's card is unsupported
<EriC^^> Guest97876: csm disabled, no problem
<cromagi> Its hard to read this is brutally flickering daftykins
<daftykins> cromagi: come on IRC from a different system?
<LeEarl> daftykins, how do uninstall that grfxs whatever
<LeEarl> sudo apt-get remove?
<daftykins> LeEarl: well like i said, i need to know how you installed it first.
<cromagi> daftykins: working on all my systems d:
<LeEarl> sudo apt-get isntall
<daftykins> LeEarl: right, so yes - sudo apt-get purge <the package you installed before>
<daftykins> likely fglrx, or fglrx-updates
<LeEarl> sudo apt-get install fglrx xvba-va-driver libva-glx1 libva-egl1 vainfo
<LeEarl> that is what I did in the terminal
<daftykins> yep so swap 'install' with 'purge'
<daftykins> then reboot
<LeEarl> do I purge all?
<LeEarl> does linux have something like "windows restore" ?
<cromagi> daftykins: Do you know how to use windows games on linux without any problems? I mean I always get some kind of problem with it. I just want to play Combat arms.
<LeEarl> so when things screw up u just restore the os "?
<daftykins> LeEarl: see the line you pasted above? copy it. change the word 'install' for 'purge'
<LeEarl> cromagi, try playonlinux
<LeEarl> daftykins, ok thanx
<cromagi> LeEarl: I have. error code.
<daftykins> cromagi: do you use steam?
<LeEarl> cromagi, when installing pox? or when playing the game?
<cromagi> daftkins: no this is a free windows game from an official website its not on steam
<LeEarl> cromagi, in google search for the game name + wine
<daftykins> cromagi: ok, i'm afraid i don't help with game issues
<daftykins> !appdb | cromagi look here however
<ubottu> cromagi look here however: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<LeEarl> maybe someone already tried to install it on wine with certain settings
<cromagi> ok
<cromagi> gimme time lol
<LeEarl> time u r given
<cromagi> Im working on two systems I may come back to you with the same question when I am done d:
<LeEarl> I am gonna reboot
<Guest97876> ok, i am back
<cromagi> daftykins: that command i ran will it fix the problem?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: wb
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<daftykins> cromagi: the one i suggested about installing fglrx?
<Guest97876> so just to confirm, fast boot enabled, launch csm disabled, which then disables the legacy thing, right?
<cromagi> daftykins: yes
<HikaruBG> I have been trying to install an older version of PHP (5.3.29) and idd it by downloading the archive, then running: ./configure, make, make install
<HikaruBG> now I can see the PHP version from the command line
<daftykins> cromagi: why do you think i suggested it?
<HikaruBG> but it won't work with my apache
<HikaruBG> how can I get rid of this?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: right
<cromagi> daftykins: I wasnt sure if there were more steps after or if this was it
<HikaruBG> how can I uninstall PHP, that have been installed with make, make install ?
<cromagi> brb reboot
<bekks> HikaruBG: Hopefully the Makefile provides an "uninstall" target.
<Guest97876> ok, now what
<EriC^^> Guest97876: boot the grubx64.efi file
<Guest97876> i dont know if i can, it only takes me to bios now...
<Guest97876> hangon.
<Guest97876> wait, now i dont have ANY Boot options
<HikaruBG> Oh, - i haven't thought about that :) Thanks, bekks
<HikaruBG> :)
<HikaruBG> let me check
<Fun> hey folks
<Fun> I have installed english and 1 more language however in the panel in the right hand corner
<Fun> I am yet to find way to switch them
<EriC^^> Guest97876: was csm enabled earlier?
<Guest97876> yeah
<Guest97876> they both were
<HikaruBG> bekks, Nope
<HikaruBG> no uninstall
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, try pressing esc and go to boot options when the pc boots
<Fun> ok managed
<Fun> :D
<BadLuckRyan> My laptop is stuck at "Boot Device Not Found 3f0" and I have no OS installed. It doesnt have a disk drive either.. Anyone know a fix?
<Guest97876> ok, back to boot options. i guess the only thing i can do is manually add the USB again? that seems to be all i can do
<bekks> HikaruBG: So you cannot uninstall it.
<EriC^^> Guest97876: does it mention anything along the lines of boot from file.. ?
<orakar> Gedit is running incredibly slow and my cursor is blinking when I have unsaved modifications. As soon as I hit ctrl+s it acts normally, and then a few more unsaved modifications make it run dog slow again. Any idea what's up? My notebook sucks, but it runs Eclipse Luna fine!
<bekks> HikaruBG: Next time, build a deb file instead.
<HikaruBG> bekks, :) Thanks! :)
<Guest97876> for add new boot option, its just select filesystem, path for boot option
<Guest97876> and for select filesystem, the only one there is the usb
<EriC^^> ok, try the EFI/BOOT/grubx64.efi you were using earlier
<EriC^^> Guest97876: using the usb's partition letter
<mrx> I am running 15.04. When I shutdown I get a black screen with a blinking cursor
<HikaruBG> so bekks, you think I can't remove it and I should trash my laptop? :) No solution, guys?
<cromagi> daftykins: my PC won't boot now
<daftykins> !recovery | cromagi ok do this then purge the package i suggested
<ubottu> cromagi ok do this then purge the package i suggested: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Guest97876> argh hang on, i have to find the path again
<Fun> hi
<Fun> if I run sudo rm -rf /etc/systemd will ubuntu work?
<NetworkingPro> Hey everyone
<daftykins> lo
<Guest97876> ok eric, i add that as a boot option, but it doesnt? like register? at all
<Guest97876> when i go back to boot option priorities there's still NOTHING there
<NetworkingPro> is there an app or service that will listen for traffic on a socket and forward it to a different IP?
<Guest97876> Should i try restoring the default values for setup options?
<OerHeks> HikaruBG, solution for that old PHP 5.3.29 ? install Precise with 5.3.10
<EriC^^> Guest97876: try a different letter or try using the usb as the file system
<VanDerGroot> Hi
<EriC^^> Guest97876: no, try leaving csm disabled boot the usb
<Guest97876> what do you mean by different letter
<Guest97876> J:\EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi  is the path, are you saying to just tpye in a different letter for J?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: like E:\EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi
<HikaruBG> OerHeks, now I am striving to remove what I have installed... Thanks for the tip on the Precise tip.
<HikaruBG> do you know how to remove make install PHP ?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: try or I:\EFI\...
<Guest97876> ok...just to be sure, ive been typing in fs0:\J:\EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi , since on the side of the screen it says "enter the path to the boot option in the format fs0:\path\filename.efi
<EriC^^> Guest97876: try fs1:\EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi
<EriC^^> Guest97876: are you at shell?
<OerHeks> HikaruBG, make uninstall php ?
<Guest97876> no, im at bios
<Guest97876> but i wil try fs1
<HikaruBG> OerHeks, yes, I did install the 5.3.29 version from the source, using make, make install ....
<Guest97876> wait a minute
<HikaruBG> and now I want to remove it
<Guest97876> i see "launch efi shell from filesystem device
<Guest97876> should i hit that?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: try using fs1 first
<Guest97876> it still didnt show up as a saved option but ok!
<EriC^^> Guest97876: hmm try fs0:\EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi
<Guest97876> yep, that didnt work
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, try to launch the shell
<Guest97876> ugh, i hit that and it tells me WARNING: NOT FOUND
<Azeirah> Hey all, does anyone here know where I can find the workspaces related code of Ubuntu Unity? It's a large repo
<OerHeks> HikaruBG, checkinstall would have been better, if there is no make uninstall, make install can help finding installed files.
<reisio> Azeirah: compiz
<HikaruBG> OerHeks, And remove them? :) is this won't break nothing else?
<Azeirah> That's in compiz? Alright, I'll see if I can find something
<OerHeks> HikaruBG, i cannot guarantee it breakes something.
<OerHeks> or not
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, we could install in legacy mode if you want
<VanDerGroot> I want to run a dual boot with ubuntu and windows 8. In what order should I install them?
<Fun> can 15.04 run initd?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: you could convert it to uefi if you want
<EriC^^> VanDerGroot: windows then ubuntu
<VanDerGroot> EriC^^: Thanks. WIll ubuntu handle the OS selection with grub?
<EriC^^> VanDerGroot: yeah
<Guest97876> that seems to be the only available option ):
<VanDerGroot> Great. Thanks. :)
<Guest97876> so, just enable legacy mode and csm again?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: yes
<EriC^^> VanDerGroot: no problem :)
<Guest97876> ok, what else
<EriC^^> Guest97876: check the bios if there is some kind of, don't boot the usb option enabled or something
<EriC^^> also check if secureboot was enabled
<Guest97876> well, under USB confirugration, there is Legacy USB Support enabled
<LeEarl> guys how do I view the refresh rate?
<EriC^^> try to disable that, and reboot and see if it boots the usb maybe
<EriC^^> Guest97876: it's a long shot but who knows
<Guest97876> the other legacy i was talking about was Launch PXE OpROM, which was described as "Controls the execution of Legacy PXE OpROM
<Azeirah> I'm really impressed by how readable the compiz source code is compared to what I was just reading from the unity source, lol
<Fun> http://www.osho.com/iosho/library/read-book/online-library-programming-eve-feel-6b55b211-462?p=4036e466dc00c584d4fb410aec7f6229
<Fun> :)
<Guest97876> AH
<Guest97876> WE'RE BACK TO GRUB NOW
<EriC^^> Guest97876: did you enable csm?
<VanDerGroot> Mmmmm. Grub....
<HikaruBG> Thanks, OerHeks
<LeEarl> Fun whoever wrote that is a psycho
<Guest97876> ugh, i cant remember if i did or not. let me go back and check
<Fun> LeEarl well what makes u say that?
<Guest97876> yes, CSM and PXE OpRom both enabled
<BadLuckRyan> My laptop is stuck at "Boot Device Not Found 3f0" and I have no OS installed. It doesnt have a disk drive either.. Anyone know a fix?
<Guest97876> and the boot options are back as well
<LeEarl> Fun, the way he is mocking religion
<EriC^^> Guest97876: try to disable csm, just to see if it will boot he usb after disabling usb legacy support
<LeEarl> u can be whatever u want just leave others be
<daftykins> BadLuckRyan: no hard disk and SSD? so you mentioned not being able to get boot media to work, what did you try and how did you make them up?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: is there any mention of secureboot?
<LeEarl> and the usage of the workld Mohammedan is psychosis at well
<Guest97876> i dont think so, ill check next time im in bios
<Guest97876> which is right now
<LeEarl> he could have just said muslim
<LeEarl> he said Hindu
<Guest97876> all my boot options are gone now that i have launch csm disabled
<LeEarl> he did not say a Krishnaish
<LeEarl> Krishnaist
<Guest97876> secure boot control is disabled
<Fuchs> LeEarl: pretty sure this doesn't belong in the support channel here, please take it elsewhere
<BadLuckRyan> Make what up?  I tried to boot a bunch of Linux distros to no avail
<EriC^^> Guest97876: turn secureboot off if it's on
<Guest97876> its off, its disabled
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, try restarting the pc
<Guest97876> straight back to bios
<Guest97876> i just want to stress that i have NO boot options, none at all
<LeEarl> Fuchs, right is you, sorry. *Yoda style*
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, try to reset the bios to the defaults maybe
<Guest97876> what about when we did the thing in grub and got from that to what seemed like installation options? when i had the black screen?
<BadLuckRyan> Im with Guest97876. My pc is dead
<daftykins> BadLuckRyan: from flash drives?
<daftykins> so those needed preparing.
<BadLuckRyan> Yes
<Guest97876> restoring them to the defaults didnt do anything, i think the only thing i can do to get it to give me my boot options back is to enable csm
<daftykins> BadLuckRyan: so what did you use and from which OS?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, enable csm and legacy usb and go to the grub prompt
<BadLuckRyan> LIVE USB
<daftykins> BadLuckRyan: no, i mean software wise?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: try leaving legacy usb off, and see what happens
<LMNOP_> ok lets start over wut is the problem here
<BadLuckRyan> You mean what did i try to boot?
<daftykins> BadLuckRyan: how did you put the ISOs onto the flash drive?
<daftykins> did you use a program, if so, which?
<Guest97876> lmao
<BadLuckRyan> Im using DriveDroid
<Guest97876> now when i try to change launch csm back to enabled, and SAVE the settings, it doesnt actually save? because when it boots up, takes me back to bios, where theyre dsiabled
<BadLuckRyan> Where are we going with this
<Guest97876> why doesnt it remember that i changed my settings and saved them...
<Guest97876> im going to re-enable usb legacy and see if that was why
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, good idea
<Guest97876> wait wtf, secure boot control magically re-enabled itself, im going to see if that's it
<Guest97876> ah, that was it
<BadLuckRyan> Wow good luck Guest97876. Seems like you're making progress
<Guest97876> OH
<Guest97876> OHHHH
<Guest97876> THERE IT IS
<Guest97876> and it took me to the installer splash screen and i am now back at the End kernel panic error
<daftykins> BadLuckRyan: oh that was you - yeah so you haven't bought a flash drive yet? not really able to help until you do.
<pokeymantrainer> # Appears as ANNA
<BadLuckRyan> How do you set up your flash drive then..? You extract the iso to it right?
<daftykins> no not like an archive
<BadLuckRyan> Its the same exact thing
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, try to disable secure boot, and csm/usb legacy and see if it boots the usb
<daftykins> no it's not
<Guest97876> it IS booting the usb
<BadLuckRyan> But suppose i did have a flash drive, Whats the next step.?
<daftykins> BadLuckRyan: but you don't.
<Guest97876> it takes me to the ubuntu installation splash screen, and when i try to install ubuntu or try without installing, it gives me that kernek panic error
<EriC^^> Guest97876: csm is disabled?
<daftykins> BadLuckRyan: is your phone rooted?
<pokeymantrainer> (#G1<:E010M1) I have this problem where my wifi keeps dropping out every now and then. My signal is pretty good, so I don't know what's happening.
<BadLuckRyan> What would the next step be
<BadLuckRyan> Yes it is
<Guest97876> no i dont believe it is but when it wasn't, i couldn't do anything
<daftykins> which ROM are you using?
<Guest97876> but i'll go try disabling it...
<BadLuckRyan> slim rom
<EriC^^> Guest97876: are you pressing try ubuntu or install ubuntu btw?
<Guest97876> either one takes me to the same kernel error, ive tried both
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok
<Guest97876> ok, csm HAS to be enabled or else i can't get out of bios
<Guest97876> anyways, i've gotten to the ubuntu installer boot menu
<BadLuckRyan> I know DriveDroid works. I just need a program that boots
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok
<daftykins> ^ that'll just be due to conflicting parameters i'd bet ;)
<EriC^^> Guest97876: try to get grub like earlier
<Guest97876> its been a while, how did we get to grub? it auto boots to usb now
<EriC^^> Guest97876: daftykins is probably right about that
<EriC^^> Guest97876: try to boot without the usb plugged in maybe
<Guest97876> oh, i was able to get to grub with usb plugged in, by hitting esc while booting and selecting a different boot option
<Guest97876> so im back at grub, what now?
<pokeymantrainer> # Appears as BOLO
<daftykins> BadLuckRyan: program? what?
<daftykins> pokeymantrainer: either ask a question or leave please
<daftykins> oh you did
<BadLuckRyan> Nevermind guy
<daftykins> BadLuckRyan: yeah buy a flash drive then come back :)
<EriC^^> Guest97876: do you want to install in legacy, or install in legacy and then convert to uefi?
<Guest97876> i don't even know the difference, whatever you think would work
<BadLuckRyan> Ok girl
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, type linux (hd1,msdos1)/casper/vmlinuz.efi  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash nomodeset --
<EriC^^> Guest97876: we can install in legacy mode onto a gpt partition, and try to use uefi, if your bios still doesn't like it you can still use legacy
<Guest97876> ok so uh i typed that in, nothing really seemed to happen
<Guest97876> is that supposed to be all as one command line?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> type initrd (hd1,msdos1)/casper/initrd.lz
<Guest97876> ok so, now what? when i entered it in, it took a second, and then allowed me to type in a new line as normal. should i reboot?
<Guest97876> ah
<EriC^^> come to think of it, i don't see how we can convert it, cause we can't boot the live usb in uefi mode even
<EriC^^> so i guess you'll have to use legacy mode
<Guest97876> oh, ok. so what should i do
<HikaruBG> OerHeks,
<EriC^^> the bios seems sketchy, it's missing the uefi shell for some reason and i have no idea honestly
<ranglerzz> EriC^^: what
<EriC^^> ranglerzz: you what?
<zanzacar> I was to write a python module that reads data from a serial port. To test I was wondering if there was a way to simulate input on the serial port.
<zanzacar> Does anyone know of way to do that?/
<HikaruBG> OerHeks, so the answer to my problem was to use checkpackage with make install and greate the deb package, and then uninstall with dpkg -r php
<EriC^^> ranglerzz: don't pm me nasty stuff
<HikaruBG> nice ! :)
<daftykins> EriC^^: do we know the make + model of this machine and whether it's up to date or not? (BIOS wise)
<ranglerzz> HikaruBG: yers
<EriC^^> ranglerzz: cunt
<ranglerzz> EriC^^: ops
<Guest97876> its an ASUS laptop, i couldnt tell you the model number since the sticker with that information got washed out when i got caught in the rain last year
<HikaruBG> ranglerzz, has hers panties 2 sizes smaller today :)
<daftykins> Guest97876: it'd say inside the BIOS i would think
<Guest97876> just tell me what to do, i'm willing to do anything to this laptop at this point
<daftykins> well identifying the model would be ace
<LeEarl> guys how do u say: Caja? j=j or j=h ?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: did you type the last command?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: initrd .. ?
<EriC^^> we can probably get more info about the bios and what not from the live session
<Guest97876> initrd (hd1,msdos1)/casper/initrd.lz? yes
<EriC^^> ok type boot
<EriC^^> actually the bios should have the laptop's model name
<Guest97876> OH?
<Guest97876> UBUNTU 14.04 LOADING SCREEN IS UP
<Guest97876> with 4 white dots turning orange annnnnd then theres a bunch of errors and my screen went black
<Guest97876> OG
<_xer0> Hello all, I just installed 15.04 recently on my home desktop. Using a wired connection, I can't seem to get my machine to talk on the network. DHCP is enabled, but is not grabbing an address. States 'unknown' for all variables when viewing connection info through network-manager. (sorry for wall of text)
<Guest97876> OH MY GOD IT'S WORKING
<Guest97876> IM ON MY DESKTOP EVERYTHING SEEMS TO BE WORKING OH MAN
<Guest97876> there's a desktop shortcut that says Install Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS, I really want to click that and get this over with, do you suggest I do anything else first?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: it's up to you, we can either see why the bios isn't booting uefi properly or install in legacy mode
<EriC^^> first option probably you'll have to update the bios's firmware
<Travisty> I just did a fresh intstall of Ubuntu 15.04 and when I run “sudo apt-get update” it says “0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::16)] …” and never gets further. Does anyone have some ideas of how to debug this?
<Guest97876> I just want to get this over with so I can get back to work...install in legacy mode would just be installing it "normally", right? so go ahead and click the install icon?
<EriC^^> but uefi boots slightly quicker and is more modern etc.
<EriC^^> Guest97876: yeah
<EriC^^> Guest97876: hold on
<Guest97876> i'm so happy, im finally going to have a working computer again
<Guest97876> oh, ok
<Dumle29> So. I have two disks in my system. One with windows on it, and one with ubuntu on it. I recently upgraded to windows 8.1 (From 7) by doing a clean install. Now this wiped out grub, and I can't boot ubuntu (Well I could pick the other harddisk from my boot menu. Is there an easy way to get GRUB back from the liveCD (USB stick in my case) ?
<LeEarl> guys how to view the refresh rate from command line?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: make a gpt partition, it will work with legacy, and if you ever decide to update the bios you can use uefi, plus gpt supports more partitions and other options
<reisio> Dumle29: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<EriC^^> Guest97876: open a terminal
<Dumle29> reisio: Thanks :)
<reisio> Dumle29: basically grub-install
<Guest97876> are you sure? i dont make a habit of fooling around with stuff like this
<Guest97876> but i'll do what you say, you're the expert
<EriC^^> Guest97876: yeah, it's no problem
<VanDerGroot> Is it possible to get ubuntu to scroll while I'm holding down the mousewheel?
<reisio> sure
<Dumle29> reisio: Yeah I figured that'd be the way :) Thanks
<Guest97876> hey, i got an error saying there were 0 bytes of disk space remaining, i went ahead and clicked ignore. anyways im at the terminal now
<reisio> Guest97876: might want to make some space
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoverLostDiskSpace
<Guest97876> cant, it says theres no space left on the device
<Guest97876> which is bizarre considering its a 500 gb hard drive
<EriC^^> Guest97876: that's odd, it's supposed to be a live session
<EriC^^> try clicking on gparted
<Bashing-om> VanDerGroot: On my xterm, pressing down the scroll wheel is a "middle nouse button" click ; be involved perhaps to remap that behavior .
<Guest97876> AHA
<Guest97876> i have two partitions
<Guest97876> unallocated, 465.52 GiB
<pokeymantrainer> How much RAM do you have? Doesn't stuff get installed into RAM on a live session?
<Travisty> I should mention that the internet seems to work otherwise - I just have trouble getting apt-get to work properly
<daftykins> copied and run, not installed
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, click on create new partition table or so
<EriC^^> Guest97876: and make a new gpt partition table
<VanDerGroot> Bashing-om: I'm thinking it should either be a setting in Unity or I'll just skip it. ^
<VanDerGroot> ^^
<LMNOP_> well its not really run in ram
<Guest97876> ok, its saying itll erase ALL DATA on the entire disk /dev/sda, is that ok?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: yeah
<Guest97876> ok
<Guest97876> ok, so i just have a big ol unallocated space of 465.76 gigs
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, make a 300mb fat32 partition of type efi ( ef00 hex code )
<EriC^^> Guest97876: i can't walk you through this on gparted, but if you open sudo cgdisk /dev/sda in a terminal i've used it
<LMNOP_> the tough way but should work
<Guest97876> ok, ive got that terminal thing up
<Bashing-om> Travisty: I just joined the channel, But is this a source/list issue or a packge management issue ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ' indicates what ?
<EriC^^> ok, click on new, when it asks which sector press enter, for size type 300M
<EriC^^> Guest97876: when it asks for the hexcode type ef00
<Travisty> Bashing-om: I also just joined. So I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 15.04. The first thing I did after getting my wireless set up was to open a terminal and type “sudo apt-get update”. It only printed “0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::16)] …” and never made any progress.
<Travisty> Bashing-om: I just deleted /etc/apt/sources.list and used software-proeprties-gtk to create a new one, but it has the same problem
<Guest97876> anything specific i should name this partition?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: EFI partition
<Bashing-om> Travisty: OK, system problem or a hardware issue ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ; ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' let's see where we go from there . Any yeah 15.04 is a new ball game . Be aware .
<Guest97876> ok thats done, now what
<EriC^^> Guest97876: make another partition, 2M in size, with the hex code ef02 call it bios-boot partition
<Travisty> Bashing-om: (I actually had the same problem in an older version prior to installing 15.04. I just moved from Canada to the US and this problem started when I moved)
<Travisty> Bashing-om: Both pings have 0 packets lost
<Guest97876> setting the size in sectors as 2M isnt working for some reason, hitting enter just kinda deletes what i typed
<Bashing-om> Travisty: K. The ping request still applies for my thought process .
<EriC^^> Guest97876: are you sure it's the size in sectors or where it starts?
<Travisty> Bashing-om: 0% packet loss for both addresses
<Guest97876> size in sectors, i just hit enter for first sector
<Travisty> Bashing-om: (Also, thanks for the help!)
<luckybunny> My computer just crapped out on me agan. Not sure what's going on with it, but it's been doing it a lot lately. Basically froze up to the point where I had to do a REISUB
<Guest97876> ok i ended up just making it anyways, its got a size of 1007.0 KiB, is that ok?
<daftykins> luckybunny: memtest time!
<luckybunny> except I think my keyboard doesn't work for that, because REISUB had no effect
<EriC^^> Guest97876: yeah, no problem
<Guest97876> ok, ready for next step
<EriC^^> Guest97876: press write
<luckybunny> eventually it pulled itself out, though, and my /home drectory was read-only
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ah wait
<Bashing-om> Travisty: Well, that do seem to point to a system confif issue huh ? show us what the sources.list is ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit ' . Let's make sure is it valid.
<EriC^^> i think you created it before the EFI one, not after it
<Travisty> I wish I had pastebinit :(
<Guest97876> can we just make one big partition for my OS to use so i can install Ubuntu already?
<daftykins> Guest97876: nope (: that's not how it works
<Bashing-om> Travisty: Sorry, No pastebin tool installed .. this may get tough to deal with .. lemme ponder a bit .
<EriC^^> Guest97876: delete the partition, create it after the efi one, press write
<Travisty> Bashing-om: pastebin.com/CF2wnqJW
<Guest97876> delete the bios boot one i just made?
<EriC^^> yes
<Guest97876> ok, so make a new partition?
<Fun> hackergirl: its just I dislike coding so maybe i can do it for fun
<Fun> :)
<Fun> not I , my personal reaction
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: he can use command | nc termbin.com 9999
<daftykins> Fun: chat is over in #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<Fun> I used C to make cash
<Fun> ok ok
<LeEarl> cash in the stash
<Travisty> EriC^^: Awesome, thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> Guest97876: yeah
<Craigwell> meh
<Craigwell> i tried windows 7 disc to repair boot,
<Craigwell> still no dice.
<Craigwell> incredible.
<daftykins> Craigwell: i think you want ##windows
<Craigwell> Even after reinstall win 7 to the new partition, windows would not boot. tried their bootrec.exe
<Fun> Craigwell: u can access files with ubuntu live
<Craigwell> its a lament daftykinds
<Fun> to copy them
<Craigwell> daftykins
<Craigwell> i can mount all of it no problem
<granddan> Hello, everyone! Will Ubuntu run smoothly with 2 GB of Ram?
<Guest97876> anyways so new partition, what do i name it/hexcode/size?
<Fun> lubuntu is more likely
<daftykins> granddan: xubuntu will
<Travisty> Bashing-om: Alternatively, http://termbin.com/sxs0
<Craigwell> i cannot get gparted, windows 7 install disc, to fix the microsoft crap
<daftykins> granddan: use 32-bit too
<EriC^^> Guest97876: size is 2M, hexcode is ef02 , name it bios-boot partition
<daftykins> Craigwell: sadly no assistance can be provided with Windows here in #ubuntu
<granddan> daftykins: is 2GB few for Ubuntu?
<daftykins> granddan: in my opinion yes
<Bashing-om> Travisty: OK. I be look'n at your pastebin.com/CF2wnqJW . Thanks EriC^^ .. I also came up with 2 other solutions.
<Guest97876> ok don
<Guest97876> done
<azizLIGHT> how do i disable the alt menu search when in full screen
<granddan> daftykins: what's the recommended amount of Ram for Ubuntu?
<azizLIGHT> im playing a game, and when i press alt, it minimizes the game and opens the dash to search for commands. its really disruptive
<Craigwell> daftykins: you see, it's beyond a windows problem. It's a drive cloning issue that I cannot resolve with either OS, thank you.
<daftykins> granddan: it would depend more on other system specs for standard unity based ubuntu, but i'd not try with less than 4GB
<Craigwell> daftykins: is there a hardware oriented channel you can suggest?
<daftykins> Craigwell: yeah i remember. ##hardware - but i hear they may eat you alive
<Craigwell> daftykins: otherwise, this is merely a light hearted lament. It's amusing to me that it's being this tricky.
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, press write
<daftykins> Craigwell: well that's nice but this is a support channel not really a chat one :)
<Craigwell> My next approach is to just install windows fresh on a new drive, and then try to clone my existing ubuntu over - but even that is a major tradeoff for me
<Guest97876> write for which one? the efi, bios, or free space?
<Craigwell> daftykins: thank you again. I only return with mention of the issue in the thought that perhaps someone else with insight on clonezilla or another method to help me achieve a sucessful clone might be here
<daftykins> Craigwell: i've slept since then so forget the details anywho
<granddan> daftykins: I tried running it with a virtual machine, giving it 1GB of ram. It ran kinda well, I thought 2GB would be nice
<daftykins> granddan: depends on the graphics hardware.
<daftykins> granddan: the website actually has system requirements on it
#ubuntu 2016-05-16
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: Yeah r=removed , c= config files remain . My tight install for your reference: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16450013/ .
<sebsebseb> django_: yes Grub will use WIndows EFI directory,  once that's done, things should work ok,  and that's also when both are installed n UEFI mode both OSes, which Ubuntu will be when you do what I said
<ILI> just download ubuntu from here http://www.ubuntu.com/download install it on a usb put the usb in your pc start up from usb install ubuntu DONE
<django_> sebsebseb: why can't I do this outside having to reinstall
<sebsebseb> django_: then boot options should be able to load up Grub, and also  the computer itself should be able to load up Grub if not by default, after you have changed an optoin to bring up Grub first in the UEFI bios
<sebsebseb> django_: since Ubuntu is probably installed in the wrong mode the legacy mode and such
<sebsebseb> django_: and probably also hasn't been told to use Windows EFI directory, so tooo late now basicaly
<luckybunny> got a temporary fix
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/JOOdBjlG/1463356897.JPG
<luckybunny> by starting in upstart instead of systemd
<django_> Ok I'm in this step sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> django_: once Ubuntu is installed in the legacy mode, no it can't just be changed to the UEFI mode
<luckybunny> fixed both the startup issue and the sound issue
<ILI> first one
<sebsebseb> django_: same with Window
<sebsebseb> django_: have you taken off your data off the Ubuntu partition?
<django_> sebsebseb: what?
<django_> Yes I got data
<sebsebseb> django_: have you backed up your data?
<sebsebseb> django_: right well partitining leave Windows aloen don't tick to format that etc
<ILI> just reinstall ubuntu
<sebsebseb> django_: espeically if you haven't backed up
<sebsebseb> ILI: yep exactly just re install Ubuntu, but with the UEFI option there
<django_> sebsebseb: what do I do from this step
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: Package manager still say there is shortage of space ?
<sebsebseb> django_: the partiner in the insatller is a bit too basic or can be,  normaly I like using gparted first and then finnishig off installer
<sebsebseb> django_: but whatever works
<sebsebseb> your ging to delete the Ubuntu partition
<sebsebseb> and then make a new partiiton there in that space where you will re install Ubuntu
<ILI> restart pc press DEL go to boot menu option one usb restart pc with usb filesystem on it install done
<django_> sebsebseb: what? Do I just hit install now with the /dev/sda8 selected?
<ILI> or just virtual box XDXDXDXD
<sebsebseb> ILI: yeah when it's  using the windows efi directory sure that should work
<Kallis> can anyone help me authenticate to my samba server via ldap on a windows server please ?
<gtrt05> anybody know how i could make ubuntu 14.04 support my graphics car?
<gtrt05> card*
<sebsebseb> django_: ok disclaimer if you delete WIndows not my fault :)  but as long as you don't tick that for formatting that should stay no problem :)
<ILI> just create new partition
<ILI> or anoher Hard drive
<sebsebseb> django_: if you didn't back up WIndows data again not my fault
<django_> sebsebseb: man sorry but you aren't explaining
<django_> I know how to install Ubuntu but I want to do the EFi thing you said
<django_> How do I do the
<django_> That
<sebsebseb> django_: that's a later step
<sebsebseb> django_: you got to do the partition first
<django_> So just instal?
<django_> I already have the partition
<ILI> but why you want ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> django_: delete the old Ubuntu partiiton, put a new partiton,  and install yes
<django_> How do I delete
<sebsebseb> django_: then when it gets to the what to do with Grub screen, that's when you do something
<Bashing-om> !uefi | django_ Remeber ? Or have you read ?
<ubottu> django_ Remeber ? Or have you read ?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sebsebseb> django_: the insatller sucks for pariting really go back to that lter
<sebsebseb> django_: use gparted the partion editor first I guess
<django_> Oh
<django_> Ok
<ILI> its hard to get it to work :P :D
<minimec> django_: sebsebseb: Wouldn't a 'repair installation' be enough? It should bring you/him to the 'grub installation menu' of the installer in the end. You/he could then show us the options he gets.
<ILI> just call me L
<sebsebseb> django_: delete the old UBuntu from  gparted, and then make a new partion there in ext4,  tell
<volkswagner> Bashing-om: here is my layout, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16450079/ and yes apt complains with http://paste.ubuntu.com/16450095/
<sebsebseb> minimec: he tried but didn't seem to work
<slothbag> anyone know how to get lightdm vnc working?  I can connect and login but the desktop never loads.. xsession-errors says something about "BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)  Major opcode of failed request:  109 (X_ChangeHosts)"
<sebsebseb> minimec: he's backed up the data from Ubuntu now anyway so re instaolling makes snese
<sebsebseb> minimec: can put in uefi mode then too
<minimec> sebsebseb: Ok.
<sebsebseb> minimec: I think teh current Ubuntu is installed in legacy mode
<sebsebseb> hence issues
<sebsebseb> or something like that
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: reading .. be back soonest .
<sebsebseb> django_: in gparted make a new partiotn fo rUbuntu,  set it as the / even, back to installer
<sebsebseb> install Ubuntu
<OerHeks> he had it installed in UEFI mode, and working, then he wanted to go back to legacy, and now again ..
<sebsebseb> when it gets to the grub screen
<sebsebseb> OerHeks: yeah I think he did something in the bios that messed it up before
<django_> sebsebseb: so Ubuntu is in /dev/sda8 I just right click and delete that right
<sebsebseb> OerHeks: just trying to get it in UEFI mode now, liike WIndows
<sebsebseb> django_: once you got things in UEFI mode, don't play around with CMS or whatever options, leave all the UEFI bios stuff alone basically once you got installed and working ok
<django_> Lol yeah
<sebsebseb> django_: show me a screenshot ?
<sebsebseb> django_: also before you re install, let's check this,  the UEFI bios itself is back to it's default settings yes?
<sebsebseb> django_: you did that?  or did that except for maybe disaling secure boot?
<{L}> love this
<volkswagner> Bashing-om: Looks like I need to manually remove header-files, not just kernels
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/SGgATlkE/1463357634.JPG
<django_> Ok now how do I set up for Ubuntu
<Sabel> hey seb, could you tell me how to copy the files into the folder it wouldnt let me earlier?
<sebsebseb> django_: ok looks like Ubuntu is gone there in gparted, but why have you got six NTFS partiitons?
<django_> Idk
<sebsebseb> Sabel: uhmm you need to become root using sudo then you can do things in the terminal
<django_> It was like that originally
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: IF you removed the images, then yes remove the headers also . ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' might still work in this instance .
<sebsebseb> django_: ok there's I guess a recor partion for WIndows, windows itsellf, and maybe a D
<sebsebseb> django_: in your Ubuntu space was that already un partitioned too ?
<django_> I deleted it
<volkswagner> Bashing-om: autoremove also fails with disk full
<django_> Now it says I allocated
<django_> Unallocated
<sebsebseb> django_: yes make a new partion there
<django_> Which options
<sebsebseb> django_: then I guess right click,  say you want it as a Ext4 and as / even
<sebsebseb> django_: you could even set up a seprate /home whilst at if you want :d
<sebsebseb> thos can be useful sometimes
<django_> Where do I do the /
<sebsebseb> django_: right click and go into the options
<sebsebseb> django_: may have to click advance somd where , but I don't think so
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Z0GK2fcz/1463357855.JPG
<sebsebseb> django_: file system Ext4
<sebsebseb> django_: other thing  is / or root
<sebsebseb> partiton type
<sebsebseb> django_: you typed in ubuntu as the partiton name?
<django_> Where do I do /
<django_> The I typed it
<django_> Yes
<django_> Yes I typed it
<sebsebseb> django_: no that's where it should say / really I think
<sebsebseb> django_: the insatller can sort that out later anway
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: K, then 'uname -r' so you know what kernel not to mess with .. and depending on kernels installed, simething along these lines to batch remove the headers ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.13.0-{36,37,39,40,41,43,44} ' . Then we look and see what else is to be removed .
<sebsebseb> django_: partiton type /
<django_> I have better idea
<django_> Leave unallocated and do the option in installer
<django_> The usual way
<sebsebseb> django_: actasull this is what to do
<sebsebseb> django_: make a new paritoin in gparted
<sebsebseb> django_: or  maybe have unalloacted
<sebsebseb> and  use installer sure
<sebsebseb> after that
<django_> :)
<sebsebseb> make sure the installer uses it as Ext4 and / yep
<sebsebseb> django_: then install and then when your on the what to do with the boot loader Grub screen, you need to do the important bit!
<django_> !!
<sebsebseb> why you put !!
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: I also expect there are the " linux-headers-3.13.0-83-generic " versions to also deal with .
<sebsebseb> django_: now what you doing?
<sebsebseb> django_: I'll just finish helping you or trying to and then....
<django_> Grrr
<django_> I need to make new partition lol
<sebsebseb> django_: well yes you got unalloacted space
<sebsebseb> django_: so you need to make a new partion for UBuntu in it
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: Ya got it fingered out ?
<sebsebseb> that's a / and with Ext4
<django_> So I'll just make smaller one
<sebsebseb> django_: why smaller?
<guesst>  anyone know weach channel can help me with script installing in host?
<django_> Maybe I'll try other Linux distributions
<theShirbiny> guesst, script installing?
<sebsebseb> django_: uhmm
<guesst> yes
<sebsebseb> django_: yeah I like other distros :D
<guesst> like nulled script
<guesst> im getin crazy
<sebsebseb> django_ you could set up a seperate /home and also enough sapce for other distros :d
<sebsebseb> django_: /home is like my documents in Windows
<sebsebseb> so can be useful having seprate
<volkswagner> Bashing-om: No :( here is new error http://paste.ubuntu.com/16450243/
<sebsebseb> all distros can use your sepeate /home
<theShirbiny> guesst, what do want it this script to do exactly?
<django_> Lol game of thrones in 30 min
<django_> Do you watch it sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> django_: seen the first series about there years ago,  got a way to catch up legaly on it all now, that should work for me :d
<guesst> theShirbiny its dating script but complicated
<sebsebseb> django_: I want to catch up on DC's  Legends of Tommorow tnoight
<sebsebseb> django_: it's already past mid nigt here :D
<django_> Oh where you at
<sebsebseb> England
<django_> You usually on irc with this nick?
<django_> Nice
<django_> I wanna visit that place
<sebsebseb> I had intended to stay up like all night though
<sebsebseb> nice and ark no refeldctiosn on TV etc
<sebsebseb> quite
<sebsebseb> yep
<theShirbiny> guesst, still don't know what you're talking about, maybe someone else can help you
<guesst> theShirbiny tryingto learn step by step hot to install the script
<sebsebseb> django_: behind on the toher show,  Arrow and the Flash  up to date on well for the TV channel here, but behind on....  oh I'll just be in the ubuntu channel about half an hour agian, and now it's been like two hours h eh your fault :d, and where you from
<guesst> theShirbiny tryingto learn step by step how to install the script*
<volkswagner> Bashing-om: Not sure how I ended up readonly. I didn't mess with currently running kernel nor headers
<theShirbiny> guesst, you want to learn bash scripting?
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: Look'm at the latest .
<sebsebseb> django_: I am around here sometimes more recently,  I am not really that keen on Ubuntu on the desktop compter or lap top anymore, other distors :d, but Ubuntu phones and tablets are nice and interesting :d
<sebsebseb> I used to help out here a lot
<sebsebseb> django_: is it installing yet?
<django_> Still doing partition ::
<EldonMcGuinness> I wish I could get ubuntu, or really any linux distro to work well on my notebook, but it has the damn GMA3600 chipset that supports nothing other than Windows 7. :/
<sebsebseb> EldonMcGuinness: chipset for what?
<EldonMcGuinness> sebsebseb: graphics
<sebsebseb> oh
<EldonMcGuinness> I mean I can get it on there, but then the desktop is too sluggish to really use and forget about watching videos.
<sebsebseb> and which make is that?
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: Ouch .. let's see ehat is . pastebin ' ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ; ls -al /boot ; dpkg -l | grep linux- '.
<EldonMcGuinness> intel
<sebsebseb> Intel really
<sebsebseb> Intel has mostly good grahics support now
<sebsebseb> for LInux
<EldonMcGuinness> yea, this is one that is not. I mean it just sucks. I can't even update the laptop to windows 10 due to the driver not supporting t.
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> django_: ok now progress?
<django_> Just completed
<django_> The partition
<volkswagner> Bashing-om: okay will do. Here is last 100 of syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/16450531/
<sebsebseb> django_: and told it to be ext4 and the / ?
<django_> Yes
<sebsebseb> django_: ok install
<sebsebseb> django_: make sure it doens't ofrmat WIndows :D
<volkswagner> Bashing-om: FYI the entire file system is RO
<roadrunneratwast> hey. i just installed Xubuntu 16.04 on a VMWare virtual machine within Windows 7.  I get the error:  The virtual machine cannot enter Unity mode because:
<roadrunneratwast> - Unity is not supported on the guest operating system.
<sebsebseb> roadrunneratwast: which vmware version?
<roadrunneratwast> I see there are instructions here about what drivers to install, but I am using xfce, not gnome.  So I am not sure ..
<sebsebseb> server? player what?
<roadrunneratwast> server 11
<sebsebseb> roadrunneratwast: that's a odd issue
<sebsebseb> roadrunneratwast: Unity 7 isn't paritculary fancy except fo rusing compiz for a few things, which might be it
<roadrunneratwast> 11.0.0 build-2305329
<sebsebseb> roadrunneratwast: may need to install a driver isnide the vm I guess,  oh and I would use Virtualbox now personally even on Windows :D
<volkswagner> Bashing-om: Here's output of ls and other http://paste.ubuntu.com/16450612/
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: Yikes ! What is on vda1 ? the operating system ? .. I "assume" we are working with a Virtual Machine ?
<sebsebseb> roadrunneratwast: oh lost you there?
<roadrunneratwast> there are instructions here for gnome desktop.  not sure if this will work for xfce too.  worth a try though? http://askubuntu.com/questions/227712/vmware-unity-mode-with-ubuntu-12-10
<roadrunneratwast> yeah.  i am back
<dbz2k> roadrunneratwast, so you have a vm in a vm?
<roadrunneratwast> my host system is windows 7.  i just installed xubuntu 16
<sebsebseb> roadrunneratwast: well I was saying,  may ned to install a drirver in it, Unity 7 isn't particuarly fancy except for running Compiz, and that I would personally use Virtualbox now on Windows :D
<roadrunneratwast> as a virutal machine
<volkswagner> Bashing-om:  yes KVM guest=Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS host is Debian
<sebsebseb> Virtaublox ona nything
<sebsebseb> django_: installing?
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/X0sMF0jg/1463359327.JPG
<django_> sebsebseb:
<sebsebseb> django_: yeah another few minutes I guess, then untill the  remove some drivers screen, and then the what to do with Grub screen
<sebsebseb> django_: Ih aven't actsaully seen the 16.04 installer images yet :d
<volkswagner> Bashing-om: / is on /dev/vda1 and which is entire filesystem except /srv
<volkswagner> should I just try to force remount
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: I see nothing really amiss that getting the -86 kernel installed would not fix - a just a bit of cleanup - . Can you think of any reason that the system went read-only to protect it's self ? We can -situation permitting- (  EXT4-fs warning (device vda1):)) - remount r/w .
<volkswagner> Bashing-om: IDK why it went RO, would demsg or syslog have any clue?
<volkswagner> let me look
<volkswagner> if it went RO, perhaps logs couldn't get writtne
<sebsebseb> django_: progress?
<django_> Still
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: Yeah ! no logs able to be written ! .. Debating with self what to do, oh what to do . Gonna go smoke on it .
<sebsebseb> django_: when you get to teh grub screen at the bottom it should ask wehre to install Grub
<sebsebseb> django_: and you then put the windows opton I think it will say something like /windows/efi
<volkswagner> smoke'm if you got'em
<django_> Ok
<sebsebseb> django_: and then things should work better after taht
<sebsebseb> django_: Grub should be able to come up from the boot menu at least, but to get Grub to come up first may have to find a optoin for it in the UEFI bios still thoguh
<coffeeguy> hi how do i install the latest java in ubuntu?
<django_> Ok
<django_> Ty sebsebseb
<Abe_> hi
<coffeeguy> sudo apt-get install openjdk-9-jre <-- i found it :D thanks anyway
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: The start of the problem " 0 to remove and 107 not upgraded." No doubt at this point with the errors reported for vda1 need to run a fsck . But I have no idea how to do so for a VM . _ the file system and swap must be unmounted !
<volkswagner> Bashing-om: looks like I have filesystem trouble, perhaps that's why I was getting disk full when on surface it seemed I should have plenty http://paste.ubuntu.com/16450776/
<volkswagner> can I do fsck using live boot media?
<volkswagner> Bashing-om: Looks like I'm gonna have to boot a live cd on the VM since the disk image is qcow2
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: I wish I could give confident advise . we know that we have to dig deeper .. ' sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/vda1 ' ?? as the next stab at it ?
<django_> sebsebseb:
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/PJe40pxr/1463360858.JPG
<OerHeks>  
<jgornick> Hey folks, I just installed the minimal version of Ubuntu 16.04 and used LVM to partition my disks. When I boot I get a couple of error messages saying "lvmetad is not active yet, using direct activation during sysinit" and then no login prompt. Is there a way to fix the issue?
<OerHeks> jgornick, i find this recent post (6days) with solved > http://askubuntu.com/questions/769863/lvmetad-is-not-active-yet-using-direct-activation-during-sysinit-solved i hope it applies to you too
<jgornick> OerHeks: Saw that too, but I'm not working with a graphical environment.
<QTC`> hi, I've hit a roadblock trying to setup GPU Passthrough. According to `lspci -nnk` the target GPU is claimed by radeon, is there a way to change the order the kernel loads its drivers/modules?
<OerHeks> jgornick, then i have no clue :-(
<QTC`> Specs: Motherboard: P9DWS, CPU i7 4790k, Main GPU: R9 270x, Passthrough GPU: HD 7770
<QTC`> blacklisting Radeon is not a option since I'm using a different card for system graphics
<threethirty> howdy all, is there a setting or plugin for unity where I can make the entire screen greyscale like it is when something is lagging
<xangua> threethirty: no
<n-iCe> how can I make my cpus to run at full speed
<Lehthanis> evening all!
<k00l3th4n> Would anyone know how to get isight.fw for a Macbook 2,1 running Ubuntu 16.04?
<Lehthanis> trying to install postfix for smtp outgoing only on my server...and I'm followign this tutorial: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-postfix-as-a-send-only-smtp-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Lehthanis> only when I do the install for mailutils which does include postfix...I don't get the screen where I choose internet site and such
<Lehthanis> and then after that I have no main.cf
<QTC`> k00l3th4n, I had it running in the past, I'll check if I still have notes on how i did it
<ubuntu883> How does one update an existing repo? I have a DVD rip of 14.04 and want to take out many packages that i don't need and then re-index it?
<ubuntu883> And would want to update it in-place
<Lehthanis> is there a way to manually fire off the postfix configuration screen?
<dax> Lehthanis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<k00l3th4n> QTC`: Would very much appreciate it. I've looked everywhere for it but no luck.
<QTC`> k00l3th4n, i still have the firmware file, I'm currently checking if i have the notes on how i got it
<k00l3th4n> I know how to install it. I just need the fw file. Could you send it to me?
<k00l3th4n> QTC`: I just need the file. Could you send it to me?
<QTC`> k00l3th4n, it looks like you "need" a installed copy of mac os x to get the firmware
<QTC`> I can upload if you trust it
<Lehthanis> dax: thanks!
<Lehthanis> anyone know much abotu postfix?
<Lehthanis> I can't seem to get it running, and I'm almost certain it's my hosts file
<Ben64> you'll get better results ask your real question, and provide all details
<Lehthanis> I'm trying to set it up for outgoing mail only from the server...
<Lehthanis> when I restarted the service I got this:
<Lehthanis> postmulti: fatal: unknown inet_protocols value "loopback-only" in "loopback-only"
<Ben64> Lehthanis: well that error kind of says the problem
<Lehthanis> the tutorial says to set it to that
<Lehthanis> or localhost...which also gives me that same error only withlocalhost instead of loopback-only
<Ben64> pastebin the config
<Lehthanis> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-postfix-as-a-send-only-smtp-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Ben64> in the error you posted you show "inet_protocols" while that page you linked says "inet_interfaces"
<Lehthanis> well there you go then!
<Lehthanis> I guess I edited the wrong value, lol...I don't remember what inet_protocols was...
<Lehthanis> thanks for the extra set of eyes Ben64
<Ben64> sure
<Ben64> error messages don't lie often :)
<Lehthanis> nope...but it's late and my eyes refused to read the error message as it presented itself...and with that I'm off to bed, thanks again!
<QTC`> rebooting brb
<amr_> please if anyone can help in inverted microphone problem with lenovo b50-70 laptop ?
<amr_> no sound using internal mic on laptop lenovo b50-70
<amr_> after searching for a while i found that this laptop has mic with 2 channels one of them has reversed polarity (phase inversion
<amr_> can anyone help me regarding this issue
<amr_> ?
<amr_> helooo there
<amr_> ?
<Ben64> !patience | amr_
<ubottu> amr_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<juanonymous> anybody uses skype here?
<juanonymous> i got a problem from skype ip resolvers
<Ben64> you should find a better program to use
<juanonymous> is there any way to cover my skype ip using proxy
<Arcaire> juanonymous: you don't need to do that anymore
<Arcaire> they use nodes now, your ip won't be showing up on a resolver
<amr_> <Ben64> this problem affects mic input and i really cannot solve this
<juanonymous> well it is
<juanonymous> i am checking it
<Ben64> amr_: yep i get it
<juanonymous> 180.191.112.89:1964
<juanonymous> Philippines
<amr_> i have installed latest mainstream kernel 4.6 with latest ubuntu 16.04 and still have no mic input
<amr_> and i don't know if i have to compile kernel  or how may i apply kernel patch to fix this
<amr_> in some launchpad channels i see problem fixed but i don't know why all this time since ubuntu 14.04 and all laptops with inverted internal mics have that issue
<luis_> holaa
<SomeJuan> Lately, I've been getting error messages in KDE in a pop-up message with title "Error - Konsole" that reads: "A ZModem file transfer attempt has been detected, but no suitable ZModem software was found on this system. You may wish to install the 'rzsz' or 'lrzsz' package." Any idea what could be trying to initiate this transfer?
<squirel> hai
<squirel> anyone here use xfce?
<QTC`> I'll try again, is there a way to change in which order kernel drivers/modules are loaded? I need to load the VFIO before Radeon.
<squirel> any xfce users here?
<amr_> no sound using internal mic on laptop lenovo b50-70
<amr_> ?
<amr_> how to fix inverted internal mic patch
<amr_> ?
<squirel> Linux prevails where macs fail :D
<zkanda> Hello everyone, I installed kernel 4.6 in my laptop but now docker doesn't work because of missing aufs driver. Anyone how/where can I get/compile linux-image-extra for this kernel? Thank you in advance.
<squirel> how do you switch tabs in irssi?
<ubuntu677> anybody? How would I update a mirrored local repo? I want to remove and/or update some packages and need to re-index is after
<squirel> hi
<squirel> How come this place is so quiet when there's 1864 people here?
<somsip> squirel: it's a support channel, not a chat channel
<ubuntu677> really. i was hoping there was a repo expert here
<somsip> squirel: alt + tab number
<ubuntu677> cricket
<ubuntu677> s
<squirel> thanks :)
<squirel> offical support channel?
<somsip> ubuntu677: maybe try #ubuntu-mirrors though not sure if they do local mirrors there
<somsip> squirel: yes
<r4hul> ubuntu677: use rsync to update to update local repo
<squirel> Anyone here an actual ubuntu-dev?
<ubuntu677> sorry rsync won't work for me
<amr_>  if you please can help me with problem with my laptop internal mic lenovo b50-70
<somsip> !pm | amr_
<ubottu> amr_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<wbill> if im on ubuntu mate can i ask ?'s here???
<somsip> wbill: yes
<wbill> #ZRW
<wbill> im trying to install X11 libraries on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS anybody hav a clue as to how im coming it saying the no packages or the .deb file is blowing up on me
<somsip> wbill: which packages?
<thebluesquirel> Is there any ubuntu chat channels?
<wbill> im on a pi 3 BTW
<somsip> !ot | thebluesquirel
<ubottu> thebluesquirel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wbill> X11
<wbill> im actually trying to instal fltk and it bombs saying i dont have the proper X11 libs
<somsip> wbill: you're running 'apt-get install X11' ?
<somsip> wbill: paste the error message. Use a pastebing
<somsip> !paste | wbill
<ubottu> wbill: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thebluesquirel> is there any other ways to switch tabs in irsii other than alt #?
<isidora> asd
<wbill> http://pastebin.com/8v8PHifv
<Geo> Hi, trying to compile a 32bit binary with gcc (-m32), but I get "fatal error: sys/cdefs.h: No such file or directory". Compiling w/o -m32 works fine. What package am I missing? libc6-dev is installed...
<somsip> wbill: how are you installing fltk?
<thebluesquirel> is there any other wats to switch tabs in irssi?
<thebluesquirel> ways
<wbill> compiling it with a tarball
<krytarik> thebluesquirel: That's more on topic in #irssi.
<somsip> wbill: related thread, but old, and until you can find out what is missing, it's not an ubuntu issue https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=28911
<brushdemon> Geo: have you installed the i386 lib?
<somsip> wbill: do you have a desktop installed on the pi?
<Moult> apt-get install apache2 gives me 2.4.7. i want >=2.4.8. i have tried apt-get install apache2=2.4.10-1ubuntu1.1~ubuntu14.04.1 but it doesn't find any package to install. how do i get apache2 >=2.4.8 ?
<james> Hi guys I have an issue with The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<james> teamviewer:i386:
<somsip> Moult: what version of ubuntu?
<Guest63607> Hi guys I have an issue with The following packages have unmet dependencies teamviewer:i386:
<Geo> brushdemon- yeah, that seems to be missing. thanks
<somsip> Guest63607: have you tried installing the dependencies?
<Moult> somsip: trusty
<Ben64> Moult: use a ppa or install 16.04
<Guest63607> no
<Guest63607> i don't know what that
<Guest63607> but team viewer works
<somsip> !info apache trusty | Moult (that's the supported version, or see !ppa)
<ubottu> Moult (that's the supported version, or see !ppa): Package apache does not exist in trusty
<Moult> Ben64: i am new to ubuntu. i would like to us a ppa, how do i find out which ppa i need to use, and where to place it?
<somsip> !info apache2 trusty | Moult (that's the supported version, or see !ppa)
<ubottu> Moult (that's the supported version, or see !ppa): apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.9 (trusty), package size 85 kB, installed size 463 kB
<somsip> !ppa | Moult
<ubottu> Moult: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Guest63607> but it's when i wanna update my system
<wbill> forget i said pi im trying to install it on a intel core i7 also same version ubuntu screams the same way no X11 libs
<somsip> Guest63607: so if it works, what's the real problem?
<somsip> wbill: and what desktop is installed?
<somsip> !paste | Guest63607 (paste the full error message)
<ubottu> Guest63607 (paste the full error message): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Moult> somsip: hmm, there seems to be quite a few in that ppa search engine. how do i know which to use?
<somsip> Moult: PPAs are unsupported, so you research and take the risk
<somsip> Moult: *if* you decide to look at the ondrej (sp?) PPA, beware it can bring in other dependencies you might not want
<Guest63607> when i run update
<Moult> somsip: yep, was looking at that
<Moult> somsip: don't mind the other deps though, will play
<Moult> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<somsip> Moult: it can cause real problems for people who want newer versions of PHP, so just apache might be okay
<wbill> the Ubuntu Mate desktop whatever comes witht he normal install
<Moult> somsip: hmm did add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/apache2
<Moult> somsip: apt-get install apache2, but apache2 -v still says 2.4.7
<somsip> Moult: apt-get update first
<somsip> wbill: ah yes. You said. This might help, but this is not an ubuntu issue so I'm out now http://fltk.easysw.narkive.com/QWamvO6k/fltk-2-x11-libs-which-are-needed-ubuntu
<Moult> somsip: looking again, https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/apache24 might be a cleaner ppa
<somsip> Moult: I'd encourage you to make sure it's the right one for you before you install. PPAs can get ugly,. Hence, not supported here
<SuperBawlz> Hey, I'm having a bit of trouble installing my NVIDIA drivers. I'm trying to use the Additional Drivers screen in the KDE interface.
<SuperBawlz> When I select the NVIDIA drive is freezes for a few seconds and then goes back to Nouvea
<Moult> !info php5-fpm trusty
<ubottu> php5-fpm (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary). In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.16 (trusty), package size 2132 kB, installed size 8919 kB
<R0binH00d> !info php-mysql
<ubottu> php-mysql (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): MySQL module for PHP [default]. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<R0binH00d> !info hdajackretask
<ubottu> Package hdajackretask does not exist in xenial
<R0binH00d> !info alsa-tools
<ubottu> alsa-tools (source: alsa-tools): Console based ALSA utilities for specific hardware. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.0-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 55 kB, installed size 201 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<somsip> !abusethebot | R0binH00d
<somsip> !bot | R0binH00d
<ubottu> R0binH00d: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Moult> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<R0binH00d> ?? somsip What was that for?
<somsip> R0binH00d: if you're doing lots of bot commands, you can do them by pm to keep it out of the channel. That's all
<R0binH00d> I did just 3
<somsip> R0binH00d: or hit the webpage directly, which has a helpful search
<dax> ubottu: abusethebot is <alias> botabuse
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<R0binH00d> somsip, I have searched the internet for 3 months straight to get HDAJackRetask to work on my HP laptop with beats audio, none of the solutions worked, i asked that question in this channel 4 times, no one replied, and 3 searches for the bot makes me a spammer?
<R0binH00d> Utter Disgusting
<somsip> R0binH00d: no mention of spam at all. Just a link to help you. Take umbrage if you will
<Nene1> hello all..
<Nene1> i am applying security patches using unattended-upgrades.. after applying patches i am rebooting machine if /var/run/reboot-required file exists.  Now issue is   /var/run/reboot-required still existing even after first reboot..
<Nene1> so is there any way to avoid multiple reboots for applying security patches??
<somsip> Nene1: it sounds like you are initiating the reboot. Is that right?
<Nene1> somsip: yeah  i am rebooting for one time
<somsip> Nene1: is there a problem that prevents you using unattended-upgrades built-in reboot?
<Nene1> i can't use that... i am not applying patches manually
<Nene1> I am applying patches manualyy***
<Nene1> somsip: ^^
<abhishek> I was facing a wifi issue with laptop. I am able to connect to wifi but it doesn't transmit data for the internet to work
<abhishek> More details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/772180/wifi-not-working-realtek
<abhishek> any ideas folks?
<Nene1> somsip: i dont want automatic reboot...
<potasmic> HEy guys
<potasmic> what's the best Screenshotting tool on Ubuntu?
<potasmic> I just switched from Win10, and ShareX was so good
<potasmic> but Shutter is icky and obviously the default screenshotter doesn't have exporting
<BlueShark> Hi. I'm only getting less than 2 hours battery life with Ubuntu whereas I get 4+ with Windows 8.1. Why is this?
<fromhy> flashplayer firefox download
<dchapman> potasmic: I like scrot.
<potasmic> dchapman, is it in the app browser?
<potasmic> lemme check
<somsip> !info xsnap | potasmic (very simple)
<ubottu> potasmic (very simple): Package xsnap does not exist in xenial
<dchapman> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-17 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 46 kB
<somsip> oh well
<potasmic> dchapman, scrot isn't in the Ubuntu Software
<dchapman> potasmic: apt install scrot
<potasmic> aright
<potasmic> Btw, is there a hotkey to bring up terminal like Win+R > cmd  on Win?
<dchapman> Depends on your desktop environment / window manager. You may have to add a shortcut to launch the terminal of your choice.
<icedwater> Hi guys, I'm using 12.04 and I couldn't get eth0 detected after a power outage. It's working fine on another distro, and the cable has been tested with another PC as well. What should I be looking for to fix it?
<icedwater> potasmic: if you're using Unity, I think they have Ctrl-Alt-T by default.
<potasmic> icedwater, got it
<BlueShark> potasmic, Ctrl + Alt + T
<icedwater> I switch it to Cmd-Z, but that's just what I prefer.
<icedwater> Err, Win-Z.
<fromhy> !info flashplayer
<ubottu> Package flashplayer does not exist in xenial
<potasmic> ugh now I can't uninstall shutter
<baizon> !info flashplugin-installer | fromhy
<ubottu> fromhy: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.621ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 57 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<fromhy> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.621ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 57 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<potasmic> what's the difference between apt and apt-get?
<somsip> !info apt | potasmic (maybe it says here)
<ubottu> potasmic (maybe it says here): apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.2.10ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1027 kB, installed size 3257 kB
<baizon> potasmic: https://askubuntu.com/questions/445384/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-and-apt-get
<somsip> potasmic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/445384/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-and-apt-get
 * dax munches popcorn
<potasmic> Okay, maybe I shouldn't ask questions that I can Google.
<somsip> potasmic: a good rule to have
<potasmic> right.
<potasmic> Okay so scrot doesn't have uploading and stuff
<jackone> are 802.1x in ubuntu there user and computer authentication mode?
<somsip> jackone: markov chaining? Or can you rephrase?
<jackone> for EAP(PEAP), it need username and password, no computer auth provided
<somsip> jackone: ok - my apologies. I have no idea
<BlueShark> somsip, lol
<hateball> jackone: do you want to auth with a certificate?
<jackone> auth with computer id authentication
<jackone> but it has not the option
<hateball> jackone: I think you may need to config wpa_supplicant for that manually
<hateball> network-manager doesnt have a gui for it afaik
<jackone> it's ethernet link for 802.1x security setting
<pooka> hallo
<Opr8> Just installed Ubuntu 64bit most recent version
<Opr8> Spent about an hour or so downloading software and drivers
<Opr8> Restart nd now it's hung up on a black screen with white text saying "/dev/sda3: clean 200328/15867904 files, 2527076/64453953 blocks"
<Opr8> And I can't do anything, tried hard reset comes right back here. Anyone know how to fix this?
<hateball> Opr8: what did you change before reboot? did you change gpu driver for instance?
<Opr8> New GPU driver among other things yes
<Opr8> Hateball yes
<baizon> Opr8: nvidia?
<Opr8> AMD r9 380
<hateball> hmmm, AMD should have drivers installed with the kernel
<hateball> Opr8: did you do something like manually download and install fglrx ?
<Opr8> I think so yes.
<Opr8> Wanted to install latest drivers and that's what I found online through a guide
<hateball> afaik fglrx is not supported in 16.04, only radeon/amdgpu that are included with the kernel
<Opr8> I'm a huge scrub at linuz
<hateball> But I am not an AMD guy
<dax> (hateball is correct)
<Opr8> Gotcha so am I boned and have to reformat pretty much?
<hateball> nah
<dax> (not only is it not supported, it will not work without downgrading Xorg, which is not a particularly sane idea)
<hateball> Opr8: You should be able to boot into recovery console and purge fglrx
<fantomas_> ^
<Opr8> Would you possibly know of a good guide to follow to do that?
<Opr8> Also so I don't need drivers for my GPU then? It should just auto have them?
<hateball> Opr8: Yes, it's included with the kernel
<Opr8> Ah okay thanks very much. I'll try to figure out the recovery mode then. Very much appreciated
<hateball> Opr8: Anyhows, I have no recent experience with AMD so I don't know how to remove fglrx
<Opr8> Another thing I can't figure out, steam refused to launch after installing without error
<hateball> Certainly not if it was a manual install. But there should be some uninstall script somewhere I guess
<hateball> Opr8: That's a problem with the new amdgpu driver and steam
<fantomas_> It should be as simple as sudo apt-get purge fglrx I think
<fantomas_> I've been fighting with it today
<Opr8> So I can't use steam right now?
<hateball> Opr8: to launch steam, run it like so: LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6' DISPLAY=:0 steam
<Opr8> I tried that and it didn't work. Csnt remember the error it threw
<Opr8> Sorry for all the noob questions. I'm booting recovery now. Which option should I choose to purge?
<fantomas_> Someone else would know better than I would, but alt+ctrl+F1 brings up terminal
<fantomas_> er, ctrl+alt+F1
<Opr8> Hmm not seeming to work. Will dick around thanks.
<hateball> Opr8: google suggests: sudo aticonfig --uninstall
<Heero151> is there a setting I can change that will make it to where I no longer see when someone connects/disconnects/goesidle/shutsdown
<hateball> Opr8: see the bottom post http://askubuntu.com/questions/445758/uninstalling-previous-install-of-the-fglrx-driver
<nchambers> Heero151, depends on the client
<nchambers> (assuming you're talking about IRC)
<Opr8> Got it thanks ms uninstalling now
<Opr8> Trying to boot
<Opr8> I'm in. Alright now to figure out stream and figure out if my GPU has drivers
<Opr8> Now it's throwing internal error related to Xorg xserver core
<Opr8> Assuming that's GPU related
<gambit1> for me, steam took what seemed like forever to launch
<Opr8> I launched it and it does nothing. How long did you have to wait
<gambit1> and the amd/ati driver should be the open source one, should be radeon something or other.
<gambit1> uhm, at least 5 minutes, i thought it didn't install correctly bcause it took so long
<hateball> Opr8: just launching via the gui launcher wont work afaik, you need to launch with the command I gave you
<Opr8> Hateball that command gives me "steam runtime is enabled automatically. Steamuodateui an X error occured"
<CarlenWhite> How do I boot myself into Single User mode?
<Opr8> "X error of failed request: BadValue (integer parameter out of range
<CarlenWhite> I'm on Ubuntu Server and I do not get the GRUB boot screen.
<hateball> Opr8: Really? Hmmm. Did you paste the string, or type manually?
<baizon> Opr8: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16452897/
<CarlenWhite> Nevermind. Managed to get to the GRUB screen.
<opr8pc> type manually, im on my pc now if you'd be kind enough to paste again
<opr8pc> i could copy
<hateball> CarlenWhite: You should be able to hold/hammer left shift
<hateball> CarlenWhite: oh :)
<CarlenWhite> Seems like when I was booting it from Hyper-V, there was a bit of hesitation before it could 'connect' and display the screen. I caught it before GRUB timed out.
<hateball> with the latest steam beta client you should be able to launch it with "STEAM_RUNTIME=0 steam" as well. of course you have to be able to start it and update first :|
<Bill_Gates> Hey ubuntuans
<opr8pc> STEAM_RUNTIME=0 steam gave me a new error saying im missing libraries
<opr8pc> so this is something to follow at least
<Bill_Gates> Any way to save files in guest mode??
<baizon> opr8pc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16452897/
<CarlenWhite> Um
<CarlenWhite> Whoops? http://puu.sh/oTCxy.png
<opr8pc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/16452915/
<lotuspsychje> Bill_Gates: on usb stick
<opr8pc> baizon i get nothing returned when using that command
<baizon> opr8pc: restart steam then
<Bill_Gates> No, other than that.
<CarlenWhite> Hrm
<opr8pc> it works!
<Bill_Gates> Within the present sources.
<opr8pc> Thanks so much baizon hateball
<CarlenWhite> Oh the machine isn't dead. Just had a black screen for a moment.
<hateball> opr8pc: :)
<lotuspsychje> Bill_Gates: what sources?
<baizon> opr8pc: save that command, that happens more often with steam ;)
<opr8pc> okay will do
<Bill_Gates> HDD, i
<Bill_Gates> think
<hateball> opr8pc: yeah, if the client updates it'll put those files back
<opr8pc> seems weird for that big of a problem to be persisting
<opr8pc> who's fault is it?
<hateball> Really wish Valve would update the Steam Runtime to a 16.04 base
<hateball> opr8pc: Well, I'd blame Valve :p
<baizon> opr8pc: valve, because of their own libraries
<lotuspsychje> !details | Bill_Gates try to make sense please
<ubottu> Bill_Gates try to make sense please: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<opr8pc> where can i rent a pitchfork?
<opr8pc> also why the hell isnt rocketleague on linux yet?
<opr8pc> shit was supposed to be q1 2015
<Bill_Gates> Just need to authorize guest mode for limited file storage access. ugges
<hateball> baizon, opr8pc: however without the runtime we would likely have less games, so it's a blessing and a curse :)
<Bill_Gates> Just need to authorize guest mode for limited file storage access. *Suggest a way to do so
<opr8pc> hateball ill just rent a small pitchfork then
<lotuspsychje> Bill_Gates: tell us why you dont use the admin account instead of the guest one?
<kalenedrael> how do I tell ubuntu to not mount an encrypted /home partition at boot time? I'd like to mount it manually after booting
<kalenedrael> (this on is ubuntu server 16.04)
<opr8pc> Hateball baizon is there anyway to fix the weird network activity of steam on linux? On Windows I get solid 14-15mbs. on linux its like 2.5mbs - 0 - 15 - 0
<hateball> opr8pc: Do other applications work as expected, network-wise?
<opr8pc> havent tested any yet
<hateball> opr8pc: Are you wireless?
<opr8pc> besides chrome/firefox they worked fine
<opr8pc> wired
<hateball> opr8pc: Check your regional settings in Steam perhaps. If other things works properly it's not really an Ubuntu problem
<hateball> opr8pc: fwiw I cap out my 130mbps connection, so it's not a general issue at any rate
<opr8pc> kk
<opr8pc> just did speedtest.net and got awful result compared to windows
<opr8pc> its very jittery
<Bill_Gates> Oh god! I'm admin but for someone to use my pc, I need to provide them a storage space for conveniency . So, that's why ....
<hateball> opr8pc: what chipset/model are you using? "lspci -k" will tell
<hateball> chipset/module*
<Bill_Gates> Can't afford to provide admin access.
<hateball> Bill_Gates: You could make a folder under /opt/ that's rw for everyone. Think about the consequences tho
<opr8pc> hateball https://paste.ubuntu.com/16453000/
<hateball> opr8pc: Is the wifi not being used at all now?
<opr8pc> no, its not connected
<hateball> opr8pc: hmmm, I am just googling since it's not a problem I know of. Some old posts suggest changing MTU improves performance
<Robbster> morning all. I've got a 1TB external WD drive that I recently purchased. I used it once to put a dd image of my HDD on, and now it isn't readable in either ubuntu OR windows. (NTFS)
<Bill_Gates> consequences ??
<Robbster> I'm not sure what to do about it.
<opr8pc> hateball no problem man, if you've not heard of it i can dig
<lotuspsychje> Robbster: what happens at boot mate?
<Robbster> boot? drive not connected at boot (external)
<lotuspsychje> Robbster: oh your not gonna replace it as mian, right..
<lotuspsychje> main
<Robbster> humm, interesting, I can access it from the command line...
<hateball> opr8pc: here's a bug report at any rate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1275161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1275161 in linux (Gentoo Linux) "Realtek driver r8169 slow network speed" [Undecided,New]
<Robbster> just not in nautilus
<lotuspsychje> Robbster: did you try to format the drive with gparted? or do you still need the data on?
<Robbster> and many of the files (the ones that come on the drive) are owned by ?.? and have a datetime of ?
<Robbster> seems like a corrupted drive?
<Robbster> lotuspsychje: never formatted, but it seems like I'll need to :)
<opr8pc> very weird
<Robbster> now, where to put the 256GB hdd image.....
 * Robbster hunts for another drive...
<Robbster> thanks lotuspsychje
<hateball> opr8pc: there is also this https://unixblogger.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/the-pain-of-an-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-ethernet-card/
<lotuspsychje> Robbster: good luck mate
<r4hul> opr8pc: use r8168 instead of r8169
<hateball> opr8pc: "sudo apt-get install r8168-dkms" should switch driver
<opr8pc> hateball attempting now
<opr8pc> hateball r4hul https://paste.ubuntu.com/16453117/
<r4hul> opr8pc: pastebin output of inxi -Nnx pls
<Faiz> i need help
<Faiz> is anyone online ?
<Faiz> is anyone online ??
<Faiz> hello ?
<opr8pc> r4hul https://paste.ubuntu.com/16453146/
<dax> there are plenty of people online. they tend to be more likely to appear if you ask your actual question though
<Faiz> oh
<Faiz> nice
<Faiz> my main problem is
<hateball> opr8pc: you'll need to reboot tho
<Faiz> i messed up with my ubunt
<Faiz> system
<hateball> opr8pc: or manually modprobe -r r8169 && modprobe r8168
<Faiz> there r black borders on every window
<Faiz> nd i cant find system
<Faiz> which was on the top bar
<opr8pc> hateball r4hul rebooting brb
<Faiz> what should i do ?
<Arcaire> What's that command again?
<Arcaire> !patience | Faiz
<ubottu> Faiz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Faiz> sry
<opr8pc_> r4hul hateball back
<hateball> opr8pc: have a look with "lspci -k" again, see that r8168 is loaded
<WICK3D> hello out there
<opr8pc_> hateball r4hul
<opr8pc_> yes it is using that one
<opr8pc_> will try a steam download again
<Faiz> oh i forgot to mention
<Faiz> my terminal is blank
<Faiz> cant see anything in it
<WICK3D> is steam the best way to play windows based games?
<opr8pc_> hateball full speed so far, no jitters
<hateball> !wine | WICK3D
<ubottu> WICK3D: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Faiz> ah
<Faiz> i gtg now
<WICK3D> yeag, i have WINE and steam on, cant make sence of it
<Trinity> i've editted my /etc/sudoers file and the changes havent taken effect
<Trinity> I've even relogged and restarted my computer. The only times it does work is when I type 'sudo service sudo restart' in a terminal. And then only that terminal will have it work for it
<Trinity> any ideas of what I can do?
<hateball> WICK3D: there is also playonlinux that is meant to make wine-gaming easier
<opr8pc_> Thanks for all the help tonight hateball, im heading to bed. Gnight
<hateball> opr8pc_: :)
<Trinity> hmm, nvmd about what I asked before. Can someone tell me how I can get the /etc/sudoers file to take effect
<ikonia> Trinity: it's real time
<baizon> Trinity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<Trinity> baizon, i've gone through that and searched it. Nothing said anything about realtime. Thanks ikonia
<WICK3D> where is !AppDB found
<hateball> !appdb | WICK3D
<ubottu> WICK3D: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<WICK3D> i have playonlinux too...lol
<ikonia> why is that funny ?
<Trinity> http://pastebin.com/nH9erZRh heres my sudoers file
<Trinity> but it's still prompting me for a password
<ikonia> Trinity: please show is the exact command you are running
<WICK3D> might try left for dead 4 --- can i just download the torrrent?
<Trinity> ikonia, i'm running 'sudo visudo'
<ikonia> Trinity: wand that's what's asking you for a password
<ikonia> WICK3D: we do not support piracy here - please don't ask again
<baizon> Trinity: if you run sudo, the pwd prompt pops up
<Trinity> and I'm entering this into it. user is actually my username. http://paste.linux.chat/view/c8e155fd
<ikonia> Trinity: what is the exact command you are using please
<Trinity> ikonia, ./firewall-on.sh
<ikonia> Trinity: right - that is not in your sudoers file
<Trinity> ikonia, how is it not?
<ikonia> Trinity: /home/dcai/Workshop/project/netest/firewall-on.sh IS in your sudoers file
<WICK3D> sorry ikonia
<ikonia> Trinity: what you are typing is totally different
<Trinity> ikonia, thats where it's located. I run ./firewall-on.sh when i'm in the working directory of /home/dcai/Workshop/project/netest/
<ikonia> Trinity: yes, and that is not in your sudoers path
<ikonia>  /home/dcai/Workshop/project/netest/firewall-on.sh is in your sudoers path
<Trinity> ikonia, ah I see. hold on
<Trinity> ikonia, now i'm running '/home/dcai/Workshop/project/netest/firewall-on.sh' in the terminal and i'm still being prompted for sudo
<ikonia> Trinity: can you show me the exact command line you're running please
<Trinity> ikonia, perhaps i'm misunderstanding. What do you mean by the exact command line i'm running? When i'm starting the application defined in the sudoers file? If so, it would be '/home/dcai/Workshop/project/netest/firewall-on.sh' right now
<ikonia> Trinity: I'm asking you to show me exactly what you are typing into the terminal please
<Trinity> that is exactly what I am typing into the terminal...
<ikonia> Trinity: no, it's not, as there is no sudo in there
<Trinity> ah finally i get it
<Trinity> ikonia, sudo iptables-restore < /home/dcai/Workshop/project/nettest/on
<Trinity> so I should put that in the suders correct?
<ikonia> Trinity: right - that is NOT in your sudo filep
<ikonia> Trinity: where is iptables-restore in your rules ?
<Trinity> its not and that would be why I am having this issue
<Trinity> thanks ikonia ! sorry for being such a dunce lol
<ikonia> you're wasting my time
<Trinity> its working now
<snapfractalpop> Anyone here running Brave on ubuntu?
<snapfractalpop> I can't get the git to compile.. and don't know if there's a channel for it on freenode
<ikonia> just use the package supplied by ubuntu
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: I didn't even realize there was one..
<snapfractalpop> I'll check it out
<baizon> snapfractalpop: https://github.com/brave/browser-laptop/releases
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: just open the ubuntu package manager, and search for git
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: you may find https://help.ubuntu.com a good introduction on using the basics of ubuntu, including the package manager
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: I couldn't find brave in the repos..
<snapfractalpop> baizon: thanks
<snapfractalpop> I will use the deb if I can't compile from source
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: you asked for git, not brave
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: ahh, I missread,
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: sorry, I see what you're asking
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: sorry.. I was not very clear the way I asked
<rofiquzzaki> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0iZ9kNj9X8
<snapfractalpop> I can see how you misinterpretted my meaning
<rofiquzzaki> sorry, wrong paste
<snapfractalpop> I meant the github on Brave
<snapfractalpop> I'm looking into a pre-req that I didn't have installed
<snapfractalpop> I needed the libgnome-keyring-dev package.. now it seems to have compiled with npm install
<snapfractalpop> does anyone know where Brave dev discussion takes place?
<Myrtti> snapfractalpop: looks like it's not in freenode, judging from alis output
<snapfractalpop> Myrtti: thanks. I fear such
<snapfractalpop> feared*
<Infern0> I have an extremely annoying resolution issue right now. I simply cannot get my resolution to fit my display properly. In the past I used an over/underscan feature with arrows to make a custom resolution but the nvidia driver I'm currently using doesn't seem to have that damn option.
<snapfractalpop> I can't seem to find where discussion happens
<snapfractalpop> Infern0: I used to use one with an ati card..
<snapfractalpop> also, as a workaround, when I use xfce (and gnome 2) I placed empty panels around the screen as a workaround
<snapfractalpop> still, then I'd lose the edges on fullscreen
<Infern0> snapfractalpop What do you do if the driver you have doesn't offer it?
<Infern0> I currently am using xfce myself
<snapfractalpop> Infern0: you could try the panels thing.. though it's pretty hacky..
<Infern0> =\
<snapfractalpop> it is a workaround for sure
<snapfractalpop> basically, just until you figure something else out.. you can create panels
<Infern0> it does have an over or underscan option but only values not the arrows and even if I miss a little screen I'm okay but I seem to be missing the screen itself it doesn't just make it fit
<snapfractalpop> I imagine the tv / monitor doesn't have a "just scan" option?
<Infern0> I'd like it fixed so I can play games on steam in peace lol
<snapfractalpop> or that you've exhausted those kinds of options?
<Infern0> it's limited in regards to options with my tv itself
<snapfractalpop> what are the specs of the tv?
<Infern0> but the graphics card should support it I've done it in the past I didn't think it was only the windows version of the driver but it has been a while
<bobdobbs> When I log in, a whole bunch of programs start up that I don't want to start. How can I stop them from starting?
<Infern0> I'm not sure the specs let me check
<snapfractalpop> is it 1920x1080?
<Infern0> it wants to run 1920x1080 but im missing screen it's slightly too large
<bobdobbs> I googled on how to control startup programmes, but all of the posted solutions I found require the user to be running gnome. I'm running kde.
<bobdobbs> It's kind of annoying. All those blogs post things titled: "how to do x in ubuntu". But what they really mean is "how to use gnome on ubuntu to do x"
<snapfractalpop> Infern0: I take your meaning as the pixels at the edge are off the screen, and there are no black areas?
<Infern0> correct
<snapfractalpop> yes, this was my problem too
<Infern0> my mouse can go where I can't see lol
<snapfractalpop> that's why the panels help a little..
<snapfractalpop> they push the normal windows back onto the screen..
<snapfractalpop> however, it's not ideal
<snapfractalpop> you lose resolution for one thing, but more importantly, it doesn't work for true fullscreen applications
<Infern0> well it took a while to get this far because with the generic drivers I tried a bad resolution my screen couldn't do, had to ctrl+alt+F1 and manually install the latest nvidia driver then reboot.
<Infern0> But now I have this issue
<snapfractalpop> bobdobbs: surely there must be info on some blogs about kde startup programs..?
<snapfractalpop> Infern0: do you currently have the lastest nvidia drivers?
<bobdobbs> snapfractalpop: I did find one article actually. But the solution was outdated.
<snapfractalpop> there might be a command then to adjust overscan
<Infern0> I was just thinking I should check that because I used one off a blog that might not be up to date one moment
<snapfractalpop> Infern0: this was the command for my radeon 6450: sudo aticonfig --set-pcs-val=MCIL,DigitalHDTVDefaultUnderscan,6
<snapfractalpop> there might be something like that for nvidia
<bobdobbs> snapfractalpop: at the moment when I open the desktop environment, gimp, inkscape, docky, docker and a bunch of
<bobdobbs> otther things start
<Infern0> yes I am using the latest driver
<snapfractalpop> Infern0: there's a question about it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/271715/how-can-i-get-my-nvidia-overscan-setting-to-work-on-start-up-ubuntu-12-10
<snapfractalpop> not sure if that will help... but it might be worth trying some stuff
<snapfractalpop> I will recommend to heavily research any command that requires sudo before pressing enter..
<snapfractalpop> just better safe than sorry.. you know
<snapfractalpop> bobdobbs: that sounds like a lot
<bobdobbs> iknowright
<snapfractalpop> is that a laptop?
<bobdobbs> no
<snapfractalpop> sure it's not suspending?
<snapfractalpop> hm..
<snapfractalpop> what distro?
<bobdobbs> ubuntu 14.04
<snapfractalpop> but you said it was kde?
<bobdobbs> actually, might be 16.0something. I'll check
<bobdobbs> yep. ubuntu 14.04
<snapfractalpop> bobdobbs: that's not how it should start by default..
<Infern0> I seem to have fixed it
<bobdobbs> snapfractalpop: it's certainly not what I want to happen upon start
<snapfractalpop> Infern0: great! :)
<Infern0> 1920x1080 resolution with 50 underscan seems to be perfect
<snapfractalpop> Infern0: what was it?
<snapfractalpop> nice!
<snapfractalpop> Infern0: now, to make it persist!
<Infern0> mine will be automatic
<snapfractalpop> and write down what you did elsewhere too, in case an update wipes it
<Infern0> the latest nvidia driver lets you save the configuration to the xfile
<snapfractalpop> bobdobbs: isn't there a startup folder / menu or something?
<snapfractalpop> could be in settings, or scripted somewhere.
<Infern0> thanks for the help
<snapfractalpop> bobdobbs: did you install this yourself?
<snapfractalpop> Infern0: NP
<snapfractalpop> glad it worked out
<bobdobbs> snapfractalpop: I'm sure there are settings or scripts somewhere. I'm just not sure where to look
<bobdobbs> snapfractalpop: the OS? Yes, I installed myself.
<bobdobbs> I also unstalled those applications myself.
<bobdobbs> I guess I could purge them. But I might want to keep docker. I just dont want it to start up every time I log in.
<Infern0> I was getting sick and tired of this issue and this is all I came up with before fixing it just now: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVpOyKCNZYw
<bobdobbs> docky I could purge happily
<snapfractalpop> Infern0: the xfile might get overwritten next time you update via the repos.. I don't know if the nvidia drivers have a way to re-fix it again after that
<snapfractalpop> bobdobbs: those applications are great
<snapfractalpop> it's worth finding out why they are starting up
<snapfractalpop> IMO
<bobdobbs> snapfractalpop: well, I'm using cairo-dock. So I don't need docky. I'm purging it now.
<snapfractalpop> I mean gimp, inkscape and the like
<snapfractalpop> Infern0: classic!
<snapfractalpop> haha
<ducasse> bobdobbs: look under ~/.config/autostart
<bobdobbs> oh yeah. I use gimp every day, and inkscape at least once a week. But again... I just don't want them to start automatically when I log in.
<Infern0> snap I don't think so because new versions of ubuntu no longer use an xorg.conf file which my driver created. You are able to make one, but only to fix issues like this.
<bobdobbs> ducasse: thanks. looking...
<snapfractalpop> bobdobbs: I don't blame you
<bobdobbs> ducasse: I see two files there: docky.desktop and shutter.desktop. I'm removed them both
<ducasse> bobdobbs: what desktop environment are you using?
<bobdobbs> ducasse: KDE
<ducasse> bobdobbs: then look under .kde too, there might be something there.
<snapfractalpop> Infern0: ah, well that is nice to know
<snapfractalpop> me being paranoid, I'd probably keep a copy somewhere in my home folder just in case..
<snapfractalpop> bobdobbs: I still find it unusual that these would be starting up on their own in a vanilla install
<bobdobbs> me neither
<snapfractalpop> then again, I've been off vanilla for quite some time..
<bobdobbs> ok. there's a thing: 'system settings'->'autostart'. Supposedly this shows services that are set to start automatically. But it doesn't list anything when I check it.
<bobdobbs> also there is ~/.kde/Autostart. I emptied it earlier, but it only had an entry for 'kde.desktop'.
<snapfractalpop> bobdobbs: another angle you could use in your "investigation" of this issue is pstree
<snapfractalpop> on the command line, you can type pstree while those programs are running.. it may tell you something about what launched them.. (possibly)
<bobdobbs> oh yeah. pstree shows me even more programs that run on startup that I want to die
<bobdobbs> there's a vmware process that I don't need to use.
<bobdobbs> I guess that that's what docker is running on
<snapfractalpop> bobdobbs: did you get the disk for the vanilla install yourself?
<snapfractalpop> and you checked it's hash?
<amr_>  if you please can help me with problem with my laptop internal mic lenovo b50-70
<bobdobbs> snapfractalpop: this doesn't have anything to do with the initial install. These are programms that I've installed myself at some point.
<snapfractalpop> ah
<snapfractalpop> whew
<snapfractalpop> I misunderstood.
<amr_> i tried to solve the inverted mic problem many ways (upgrading kernel - install latest ALSA - Manipulating alsa settings - mixer ) no result
<amr_> my laptop internal mic is not working with skype or faceook
<amr_> if anyone knows how to make mic work i have ubuntu 16.04 updated to mainstream kernel 4.6
<rhagu> Hi I have several file (approx. 40 GB each) and need to transfer them over a VPN connection, which is rather unstable. How would you do that? I am looking for something like torrent at the moment.
<amr_> i have found that there maybe kernel patch to solve this issue but i want to know how ??!!
<snapfractalpop> bobdobbs: anything found if you run  initctl list
<OerHeks> amr_, that lenovo mic works on 1 channel, right? only right, not left, and if you use both channels, it won work ( like skype with auto sound )
<snapfractalpop> rhagu: you can use transmission
<bobdobbs> snapfractalpop: a lot of things are listed. But not inkscape or gimp or docker
<bobdobbs> ... or vmware
<snapfractalpop> bobdobbs: I wouldn't have thought.. but anything in there that might startup other things?
<snapfractalpop> bobdobbs: I know enough to know that that's a lot I don't know
<amr_> <OerHeks> trying to make one channel work by using PAVU not working even for skype
<snapfractalpop> bobdobbs: there's lots of little nooks and crannys where things can be placed (like "hooks") to start things up
<OerHeks> you can turn that off in skype > http://askubuntu.com/questions/695135/microphone-not-working-correctly-on-lenovo-b50 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1524215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1524215 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Lenovo B50-70 inverted internal microphone" [Medium,Confirmed]
<snapfractalpop> amr_: does amixer or alsamixer show anything?
<rhagu> snapfractalpop thanks, I will have a look at it
<snapfractalpop> rhagu: you're welcome
<rhagu> snapfractalpop can I create those torrents with transmission?
<snapfractalpop> rhagu: is it something you want to keep private?
<rhagu> yes
<r00t_> wow
<amr_> snapfractalpop alsamixer shows regular settings
<amr_> nothing specific
<snapfractalpop> rhagu: you should be able to use transmission
<ducasse> rhagu: you could also look at rsync
<snapfractalpop> but I will disclose that I have not done so myself
<snapfractalpop> if you are just transferring to one other place, rsync is probably better
<snapfractalpop> the man page has some examples
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> alsamixer changing mic levels is not working either
<snapfractalpop> there are switches to preseve permissions and such
<rhagu> ducasse snapfractalpop but how well does rsync handle failed connections?  I think transmission sounds nice, but I probably need to set up a tracker
<snapfractalpop> amr_: I don't know.. make sure you check all the options in alsamixer.. in case theres some that aren't visible right away
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> i have been trying to fix that issue since 14.04 and i think kernel patching is the only solution
<snapfractalpop> rhagu: you can resume
<snapfractalpop> it will only transfer what wasn't sent last time
<ducasse> rhagu: it's easy to recover from a failed connection with rsync, you just restart and it will handle the rest.
<snapfractalpop> amr_: you may be right.. I just wanted to point out alsamixer because sometimes the regular gui hides things
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> i can send you screenshot of alsamixer - pav and everything all i need is to get that stupid error solver
<rhagu> ducasse I will give it a try
<snapfractalpop> amr_: is this a known issue?
<amr_> yes
<ducasse> rhagu: take a look at the man page to make sure you use the right options for your case.
<snapfractalpop> if there is a patch specifically for that issue, it may be worth patching
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> i don't know how to patch
<amr_> i think there is
<snapfractalpop> but you'd need the disk space for the kernel source, and the build tools, and such
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> no problem i will do whatever it takes that's the only reason why i keep windows on my pc
<snapfractalpop> amr_: there are a couple of kinds of patches, but whatever mailing list or whatever that it's listed in probably has the type of patch mentioned
<snapfractalpop> then you can use the patch command to splice the lines of code and compile the module
<snapfractalpop> amr_: I run linux on chromebook and had to deal with a lot of patches because of that
<snapfractalpop> learned way more than I intended to, but it's cool, because I'm glad I learned it
<amr_> <snapfractalpop>if you can help me by a tutorial link or anything
<snapfractalpop> amr_: I can try .. can you send me a link to the patch you are talking about?
<amr_> <snapfractalpop>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1529624
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529624 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lenovo E50-80 inverted microphone not detected properly" [Medium,Fix released]
<amr_> <snapfractalpop>that lenovo model has the same mic that of b50-70
<ducasse> amr_: that bug link says 'fix released'. i'd rather get the fixed package, so you don't need to rebuild the kernel every time there is an update.
<snapfractalpop> amr_: it seems from that thread that the fix is released
<snapfractalpop> you don't need to patch
<OerHeks> amr_, that post gives patched kernels in proposed what is your kernel now? open terminal: uname -a
<snapfractalpop> ducasse: JINX
<snapfractalpop> haha
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> Linux amr-laptop 4.6.0-040600-generic #201605151930
<snapfractalpop> amr_: have you updated recently?
<OerHeks> oh, fay beyond 4.4.0-4.19 ..
<OerHeks> c/far
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> yes i updated kernel to latest mainstream kernel hope that will solve it
<snapfractalpop> amr_: hm.. and it was a regression then?
<OerHeks> i think that patch for, b50-80 is not for your b50-60
<amr_> <snapfractalpop>  but nothing happened now internal mic is not detected (unplugged) in PAVU
<amr_> <snapfractalpop>  yes
<snapfractalpop> amr_: do you mean to say, before, it was detected, but not working properly, and with mainstream kernel, it is undetected?
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> yes exactly before was detected working with audacity only not skype or facebook or hangouts
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> now it's unplugged and not working in audacity or anywhere
<snapfractalpop> amr_: yours is E50-60?
<amr_> <OerHeks> my model is b50-70 and i don't know but the problem was the same (phase inversion)
<ubuntuguy> I created a single partition on the entire hard drive and installed ubuntu on that
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> b50-70
<landon1> single partition.. do you have a swap partition?
<ubuntuguy> How do I install Windows without disrupting the ubuntu installation?
<ubuntuguy> landon1: Yep that too, of course
<snapfractalpop> ubuntuguy: you can use gparted to resize the partition
<snapfractalpop> make a partition to put windows on it
<landon1> use gparted to resize, install windows on blank partition. use live-cd to reinstall grub and update grub
<ubuntuguy> What? Like I mean without uninstalling and repartitioning
<ubuntuguy> Well, can you provide me with a link??
<snapfractalpop> ubuntuguy: you don't have to uninstall, but you do have to repartition
<snapfractalpop> unless you want to use virtualbox
<SwedeMike> ubuntuguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<snapfractalpop> amr_: hm.. that sounds annoying..
<OerHeks> ubuntuguy, really, installing windows without repartitioning?
<snapfractalpop> amr_: I assume you kept the old kernel?
<OerHeks> ubuntuguy, we advise to install windows, THEN install ubuntu.
<ubuntuguy> snapfractalpop: I can repartition even the partition on which ubuntu is installed?
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> then
<snapfractalpop> ubuntuguy: yes
<snapfractalpop> well.. resize it
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> i may reinstall everything if there is a solution
<SwedeMike> ubuntuguy: you have to resize the file system first though, then you can change the partition. Some tools do this automatically.
<snapfractalpop> and create a new partition from the unallocated space
<ubuntuguy> cool ok
<ubuntuguy> Thanks
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> just tell me what to do then and i will reinstall ubuntu no problem
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> this problem is annoying to me and as i told the only reason i'm keeping windows on my laptop
<snapfractalpop> amr_: I am not an expert in these things... I can just say that you may be on the road to success.. I just can't say how long the road is, or whether you will run out of gas.. or whatever..
<snapfractalpop> amr_: that is frustrating
<ducasse> amr_: you could try the kernel in -proposed, but if it's not for your model it might not help.
<snapfractalpop> amr_: you could try making your own patch at your own risk.. by just adding a line with your model name
<amr_> ok tell me how
<snapfractalpop> amr_: I have done things like that (super hacky) with surprising success
<CRzz> Hi, have there been any updates for the issue with usb bt HID tongles recently?
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> ok tell me how to do that and i will try
<snapfractalpop> amr_: this will be a little bit of the blind leading the blind, but I'll give it a shot
<snapfractalpop> first.. do you see the directory that the realtek.c file is in?
<amr_> <snapfractalpop>  realtek.c in kernel source you mean or where ???
<snapfractalpop> basically, you have to get the kernel source, and the source for the module in question
<amr_> <snapfractalpop>  i will download kerenel source now
<snapfractalpop> amr_: make sure it's for the kernel that recognized your mic
<snapfractalpop> because whatever that regression was could be a whole new issue
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> i'm downloading it from kernel.org is that ok ???
<ducasse> snapfractalpop: wouldn't it be easiest to get the kernel source from proposed, add the model number to that, then rebuild?
<somsip> wifi over LAN with a <5ms ping increases hugely as soon as any load is put on the target server. I'm relatively clueless on wifi and have got nowhere in 2 hours, so what's obvious to look at
<snapfractalpop> ducasse: possibly.. but he's saying that the newest kernel doesn't even recognize his mic anymore
<snapfractalpop> amr_: ducasse actually, it will be helpful to have the diff of the module between those versions
<ducasse> snapfractalpop: that's a problem, since he would need to stay on that kernel version. would probably be better to add a comment to the bug report to get it added there.
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> i have now kernel 4.4 downloaded and extracted
<snapfractalpop> also, the model number also has some hex codes.. not sure what he would put there
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> tell me then what to do
<snapfractalpop> do you have the module source?
<snapfractalpop> (where the patch was applied in the thread)?
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> did you read that thread i have a little knowledge regarding patching
<snapfractalpop> amr_: I didn't see an actual patch file, but essentially, it's just adding / removing lines of code
<snapfractalpop> the lines with a "+" get added
<snapfractalpop> lines with a "-" get removed
<snapfractalpop> the "@@" tells you where in the file to go to find those lines
<snapfractalpop> and some extra lines around the added / removed ones are provided for context
<snapfractalpop> those are left as is
<snapfractalpop> you could do this manually (which in this case seems appropriate as you will be changing the file further anyway)
<snapfractalpop> but usually, you have a patch file that looks a bit like what is posted after the diff --git line and use the patch command to do the work for you
<snapfractalpop> once you have made the modifications, you can try to compile it
<snapfractalpop> you may want to try to compile it before making any modifications just so you know that you can
<flux242> hi, freshly installed ubuntu 16.04 base system boots into tty7 instead of tty1, why is that?
<snapfractalpop> flux242: it's my vague understanding that tty1 and tty7 were somehow linked..
<jatt> X always starts on tty7 by default no?
<flux242> no x
<flux242> installed
<snapfractalpop> when I have x, I never use tty1
<snapfractalpop> I always start with tty2 because tty1 seems to have issues where it's seems tied up with tty7 .. (or something like that)
<OerHeks> flux242, so how do you install ubuntu base system?
<Ben64> flux242: how did you install
<flux242> mini cd
<OerHeks> mini cd without any package/desktop, sounds oke to boot in tty7. only server boots in tty1
<snapfractalpop> OerHeks: are they linked somehow?
<flux242> it wasnt that way before 16.04
<OerHeks> snapfractalpop, with mini he installed lightdm, AFAIK
<jatt> what does
<jatt> ps aux | grep tty
<jatt> say (use pastebin)
<snapfractalpop> OerHeks: what I mean is, I vaguely remember having issues with tty1 when I had issues with X, even though it's used on tty7
<OerHeks> flux242, what DM > dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /dm$/'
<snapfractalpop> so I always jump to tty2 from X, when I need it..
<flux242> no dm, only command line
<OerHeks> snapfractalpop, like 'startx' ?
<flux242> jatt: tty1 because i only can issue commands if I first switch to tt1
<snapfractalpop> OerHeks: idk.. I guess
<flux242> no my understanding any desktop task should switch to tty7 otherwise it should stay with tty1
<snapfractalpop> I know there was some weirdness with arch switching to tty1..
<OerHeks> only if you install ubuntu-server tru mini iso, it will start with tty1
<OerHeks> so if you *really* want a base system, use ubuntu server, not the mini iso
<greyhuh> I'm trying to setup a amd64 xenial install via preseed but it keeps failing cause of missing i386 pacakges. any idea why an amd64 install needs i386 packages?
<snapfractalpop> I just use tmux and don't care what tty I'm in
<snapfractalpop> amr_: you still patching?
<KeyboardNotFound> I have two video cards, how can I select which one to use and how to disable the other one ?
<flux242> OerHeks: with mini iso one can select server task to install
<flux242> i din't because i do not know what packages it will add
<flux242> tasksel doesn't tell me for some reason
<snapfractalpop> flux242: I think in tasksel if you select the "additional things" option or whatever it's called, it puts you in aptitude or something like that
<snapfractalpop> I remember being able to see what packages were selected before installing
<flux242> tasksel --task-packages server
<coin3d> hello there. i'm trying to run xorg on ubuntu server 16.04, but it fails all the time with permission errors - e.g. although my user is part of the tty group, it cannot access /dev/tty* and fails therefore with an xf86openconsole error
<flux242> it just says: server^
<OerHeks> coin3d, how do you run xorg on your server, installed a DE?
<coin3d> OerHeks: actually, i only want to run kodi without all the other packages
<coin3d> thats why i thought its a good idea to use ubuntu server
<snapfractalpop> flux242: what if you check the server from the "gui" and also select manual package selection?
<flux242> snapfractalpop: don't know. I won't be reinstalling just to figure out if this is the installed bug or something
<flux242> installer bug^
<snapfractalpop> flux242: I got the same server^ thing too
<OerHeks> there must be a kodi manual somewhere, kodi needs a desktop environment, or at least videodrivers and xinit https://trick77.com/how-to-install-kodi-ubuntu-server-14-04
<snapfractalpop> odd behavior
<flux242> mini iso selects by default only "standard system utilities". One can select additional tasks but I didn't
<coin3d> OerHeks: right, I exactly did whats written in that tutorial, but I suppose something has changed on the permissions with 16.04
<flux242> I know how to solve it by reconfiguring grub but this wasn't my question
<flux242> i always used mini iso's before and never had this strange behaviour
<snapfractalpop> flux242: what I meant was, as a workaround to trying to find what packages are in the server task selection.. it might be possible to run tasksel without any options, and selecting both "server" and "manual package selection" which should then put you in aptitude, from which you may see what server packages it selected.
<snapfractalpop> I always liked the mini approach as well..
<snapfractalpop> install just what you need, and nothing more
<flux242> no, actually you shouldn't select any additional task. You first install bere minimum then you disable recommends in apt and only then you can install dm
<flux242> otherwise ubuntu will install all that recommended sht
<snapfractalpop> flux242: on the other hand, there are scenarios where I don't mind having a large selection of packages even if some I wont use, as disk space is cheap. as long as they aren't using other system resources, disk usage of packages is negligible these days
<snapfractalpop> ubuntustudio is a good example
<flux242> it's not about space, it's about dependencies. The less sht you have installed the more robust is your system
<snapfractalpop> but for a server.. or vm, or whatever, you want it lean as possible
<snapfractalpop> yeah
<snapfractalpop> I'm just saying I like that we have all these optinos
<snapfractalpop> options*
<OerHeks> grinn, flux242 so why don't you install your DE and go on with your life?
<flux242> OerHeks: you have problem with that?
<juanonymous> how do i configure vpn on unbuntu
<juanonymous> and where do i find free vpn?
<OerHeks> !openvpn | juanonymous
<ubottu> juanonymous: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<snapfractalpop> woah.. free vpn? does that exist? would you trust it?
<MonkeyDust> snapfractalpop  some people don't trust linux because it's free
<Darmoktalk> It's a multistep process, you need to setup openvpn. The only free VPNs I know of are those p2p browser plugin ones
<snapfractalpop> MonkeyDust: but you can inspect the code
<juanonymous> is it paid?
<MonkeyDust> snapfractalpop  true
<Darmoktalk> And yea, I wouldn't trust a VPN I'm not paying for
<snapfractalpop> MonkeyDust: if I can inspect the vpn servers, that's pretty much defeating the purpose
<flux242> MonkeyDust: some people dont' trust ubuntu because its canonical
<OerHeks> juanonymous, we don't deal vpn accounts, find your own one
<juanonymous> i want to hide my ip to users from skype
<juanonymous> by using skype ip resolvers
<Ben64> oh it's you again
<snapfractalpop> amr_: hope the patching is working out..
<snapfractalpop> gotta go afk
<snapfractalpop> amr_: if you read this later, you want to probably make config the module, and then run make
<snapfractalpop> then put the binaries in the appropriate places and cross your fingers
<snapfractalpop> peace
<amr_> finished installing build essentials
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> finished installing build essentials
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> then
<amr_> <snapfractalpop> then???????
<Ben64> he's gone
<OerHeks> as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile is down, https://web.archive.org/web/20160424151125/https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<OerHeks> err https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel is down
<chronotr> crash unity after change theme gtk, when minimize corebird (ubuntu 16.04)
<OerHeks> chronotr, try again from start, if it crashes again, file a bugreport
<landon1> is the KDE desktop snappy yet?
<OerHeks> chronotr, i see lots of issues in https://github.com/baedert/corebird/issues and there is a #corebird channel here on #freenode too
<chronotr> DerHeks, thank you
 * iptable googles corebird
<iptable> oh
<bazhang> !info corebird | iptable
<ubottu> iptable: corebird (source: corebird): Native Gtk+ Twitter client for the Linux desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (xenial), package size 486 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<iptable> addiction fix client, got that
<Bill_Gates> I got to know /opt folder can be used by all users (including guest), but I think that's read only for guests. How to provide priviledges (rw)??
<iptable> Bill_Gates, not a good idea, but chmod 777 /opt will give it all rwx permissions. May I ask why?
<MonkeyDust> iptable  you tell him how to do it, then you say not to do it
<OerHeks> obvious, because his name is bill gates, MonkeyDust ..
<Bill_Gates> Need to provide storage space to anonymous user while using guest!
<iptable> MonkeyDust, he asked how, so I answered, and then gave an opinion on what he is trying to achieve.
<Bill_Gates> Suggest any other method?
<EriC^^> Bill_Gates: can the guest use /tmp?
<iptable> Bill_Gates, storage space in /opt? What do you mean guest? Basically, is the user using ftp/ssh/other to gain access?
<EriC^^> i think it's pretty locked down
<EriC^^> Bill_Gates: the guest already gets disk space in his home dir in /tmp/guest-something
<EriC^^> just tried it
<iptable> Bill_Gates, just trying to understand what you are attempting to achieve. For example, using ssh, the user would store data in their /home directory. Using ftp, you can configure storage location, etc.
<EriC^^> Bill_Gates: it disappears once he logs out and the data is gone
<Bill_Gates> ya that's the problem
<Guest15501> Jota: hi
<Bill_Gates> That's why!
<iptable> Bill_Gates, guest user of what? I'm still trying to figure that one out.
<EriC^^> iptable: guest account ont he pc
<EriC^^> Bill_Gates: heh, i even did a touch /tmp/bla from guest and it somehow disappeared after logging out
<iptable> Bill_Gates, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession
<Bill_Gates> got some chance on /opt.
<EriC^^> Bill_Gates: i'm trying mkdir /bla && chmod 777 /bla
<iptable> Bill_Gates, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession - that is the best end-to-end information on how to do it.
<EriC^^> to see how it'll go
<OerHeks> make an user guest/ pass guest ?
<Bill_Gates> what's 777 for??
<iptable> Bill_Gates, all read, all write, all execute
<Bill_Gates> even for guest??
<iptable> Bill_Gates, 7 = owner user, owner group and all others have full access.
<EriC^^> Bill_Gates: nope, it can't write, permission denied
<Bill_Gates> 777?
<iptable> Bill_Gates, do check that link I sent you though, it explains how to do it in details
<EriC^^> it's locked down with apparmor i guess
<EriC^^> yes
<OerHeks> iptable +1
<EriC^^> link says to use sudo mkdir -m 0777 /var/guest-data
<iptable> Bill_Gates, it's a binary thing. 7 = 111. So 777 = 111 111 111. It's read, write execute. 1 means yes, and other is: user,group,all. So 111 111 111 = read, write, execute permission for dir owner user, group and all others.
<iptable> EriC^^, it also says to great a special guest user for the preferences and user creation triggers apparmor profiles. also /var is a more sane location
<EriC^^> yeah i dont think the creation is necessary except for other custom stuff
<EriC^^> /var/guest.. seems hard-coded and 777 works with it
<iptable> EriC^^, true, just suggesting ;) But yay, that's sorted then ;)
<EriC^^> it's working to save in /var/tmp btw
<iptable> essentially not in /opt as it's a BadIdea(tm). makes sense
<DarkBlueShark> hello
<EriC^^> hello
<DarkBlueShark> I did apt-get upgrade it doesn't give an error but it says the following packages have been kept back (packages name) in the end. What does it mean?
<Bill_Gates> "sudo mkdir -m 0777 /var/guest-data" This is the key!
<ducasse> DarkBlueShark: use apt-get dist-upgrade
<baizon> DarkBlueShark: it means, that this packages wont be upgraded. Which ubuntu version are you using?
<Bill_Gates> Did you check that? Though I do not have tried it yet!
<circ-user-xYocO> hello guys, I have a question that might be a little noob but I couldn't seem to find anything concrete online
<DarkBlueShark> I'm on xubuntu
<circ-user-xYocO> I'm currently running Ubuntu 15.10, and was wondering if I have both start scripts in /etc/init.d and also systemd, would the process get run twice?
<DarkBlueShark> the newest version idk how to check lol sry im new to Linux
<circ-user-xYocO> for example, i noticed redis has start scripts in both systemd and init.d
<DarkBlueShark> why won't the packages be upgraded?
<Bill_Gates> Eric^^ "sudo mkdir -m 0777 /var/guest-data" This is the key!
<circ-user-xYocO> so would redis be started twice?
<baizon> DarkBlueShark: cat /etc/lsb-release
<EriC^^> Bill_Gates: yes, check the link iptable gave for loads of other stuff
<Bill_Gates> Eric^^ Btw if you look at point 1,2 for Hooks facilitate customization on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession, that means contents of /etc can be accessed through guest
<Bill_Gates> You can use it for persist storage though ! If I got it correct !!
<Bill_Gates> Or I think its read only probably!
<_kmh_> hi
<_kmh_> big channel
<MonkeyDust> _kmh_  type   /topic
<_kmh_> i'm trying to get lsb-core to work on 16.04
<_kmh_> it seems contrary to 14.04 than is not in the normal package list
<OerHeks> _kmh_, known issue ( with chrome)
<_kmh_> and 16.04 essentially just has lsb-base and lasb-release
<MonkeyDust> !info lsb-core trusty
<ubottu> lsb-core (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.1 core support package. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1+Debian11ubuntu6.1 (trusty), package size 25 kB, installed size 149 kB
<MonkeyDust> !info lsb-core
<ubottu> Package lsb-core does not exist in xenial
<iptable> Bill_Gates, if guest cannot see /etc, they cannot exist. some important stuff is there, like resolv.conf so their browser knows which nameservers to query
<_kmh_> OerHeks, well it is not just affecting but probably pretty any 3rd party installation relying on the lsb package
<_kmh_> ubottu,  i'm not that
<ubottu> _kmh_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iptable> Bill_Gates, users normally cannot write to /etc
<_kmh_> my question is whether there is any way to get it
<MonkeyDust> Bill_Gates  what is your end goal?
<iptable> MonkeyDust, make linux into windows!
<Bill_Gates> true
<MonkeyDust> Bill_Gates  then why don't you use windows?
<_kmh_> OerHeks, so do you know any workarounds?
<_kmh_> other than going back to 14.04 that is :)
<kochi_> nick uKi`
<Bill_Gates> I'm troubled with two frequent errors on linux!
<OerHeks> _kmh_, download them from debian, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2306007&p=13405404#post13405404 but try apt-get install -f first!
<iptable> lxb is in xenial
<iptable> !info lsb
<ubottu> Package lsb does not exist in xenial
<iptable> hmmm
<Bill_Gates> ubuntu, i mean, specifically.
<OerHeks> it is dropped somehow
<MonkeyDust> !info lsb trusty
<ubottu> lsb (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.1 support package. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1+Debian11ubuntu6.1 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 58 kB
<_kmh_> iptable,  yes but not all of lsb, that's the problem, there's quite a number of lsb packages and while 14.04 did have them they vanished in 16.04 except for two
<iptable> so in xenial lsb was deleted as unstable(?)
<egsome> Bill_Gates, And the two errors are ?
<_kmh_> OerHeks,  ty i'll check that out
<iptable> Bill_Gates, what errors?
<Bill_Gates> First, there remains some problem with wireless driver, I think. If the system remains quite for a while, the wireless networks are not detected!
<Bill_Gates> Enen after several switch off/on s
<Bill_Gates> *Eve
<Bill_Gates> **Even
<iptable> Bill_Gates, so you possibly could have a wireless adapter which doesn't have proper support in linux. Not exactly a linux issue, but your wifi card manufacturer.
<iptable> Bill_Gates, second issue?
<OerHeks> wonky driver probably, depends on what wifi chip
<Alagos> exit
<Bill_Gates> No, the networks are yet discovered when actively working but after some situations, the functionality just like hangs up!
<Bill_Gates> Like awaking from sleep for a while
<OerHeks> Bill_Gates, care to share what wifi device?
<OerHeks> lspci -nn -d ::280 # this would show it
<Bill_Gates> Lol, now second issue. My mouse pointer gone as I switched between two accounts!
<Bill_Gates> Just now!
<Bill_Gates> accounts (Ubuntu)
<OerHeks> LOL
<Bill_Gates> Got a solution??
<Bill_Gates> Dis/Enabling the mouse driver may work! Know how to??
<Bill_Gates> Mouse (tuchpad)
<Bill_Gates> *touchpad
<iptable> Bill_Gates, never happened here before. interesting you should have that. can we come back to you sharing your wifi device name with us?
<iptable> Bill_Gates, also, you mean the pointer became invisible, or that mouse no longer works?tried logging out of the other account?
<iptable> don't go straight into drivers, it's not windows.
<_kmh_> OerHeks, what's "apt-get install -f" supposed to do?
<Bill_Gates> Yeah, I mean Invisible!
<MonkeyDust> _kmh_  -f means fix
<_kmh_> MonkeyDust, ok?
<Bill_Gates> Cool back now!
<iptable> _kmh_, apt-get -f install will try to resolve dependency issues you had when doing dpkg -i to install packages and to finish installing that package
<iptable> _kmh_, it's actually pretty sweet
<_kmh_> hmm
<Bill_Gates> Qualcomm Atheros! And I think its supported!
<Ascavasaion> Can someone please tell me what the package name is fore the default games in Ubuntu/Lubuntu.  The minesweeper, solitaire/patience, mahjong, etc.
<Bill_Gates> Need complete specs?
<Ascavasaion> fore=for
<OerHeks> i was afraid to read Qualcomm Atheros .. know for issues
<iptable> Bill_Gates, WHICH chipset?
<iptable> Bill_Gates, that's like saying you are running a windows. chipset number matters a ot.
<iptable> Ascavasaion, you want gnome-games?
<Ascavasaion> iptable: Yes please
<iptable> Ascavasaion, nono, that's the actual package name
<iptable> gnome-games
<Ascavasaion> iptable: Thank you :)
<OerHeks> gnome-games is optional, not standard installed
<iptable> yes, but the "default" games, i.e. the ones that normally come with gnome (which is what the user referred to) is gnome-games package
<Ascavasaion> iptable: Correct, I wanted those simple games... much appreciated
<iptable> no worries
<OerHeks> !info gnome-games-common
<ubottu> Package gnome-games-common does not exist in xenial
<OerHeks> hmm
<iptable> !info gnome-games
<ubottu> gnome-games (source: meta-gnome3): games for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.14+3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 27 kB
<OerHeks> gnome-sudoku & aisleriot & gnome-mines
<OerHeks> & gnome-sudoku ofcourse
<xangua> And gnome Tetris! ❤
<OerHeks> Ascavasaion, you might want to install synaptic, detailed softwarecenter and easy search through games
<Bill_Gates> Sorry, I got disconnected. But, 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0036] (rev 01)
<Ascavasaion> OerHeks: Thank you... much appreciated too.
<Bill_Gates> link to the logs for this irc, please?
<iptable> Bill_Gates, AR9565 qualcomm is known to have issues. That would be the manufacturer's fault for not doing proper linux support.
<OerHeks> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<OerHeks> not sure the log is updated this hour
<_kmh_> OerHeks, ok seems to have worked out - thanks again
<bazhang> top of the hour for updates iirc
<OerHeks> _kmh_, have fun!
<_kmh_> i don't quite get though why ubuntu has dropped lsb-core and others
<OerHeks> debian has dropped it https://lwn.net/Articles/658809/
<_kmh_> OerHeks,  ouch that's even worse
<Bill_Gates> One more thing I need to disable the tty account for root. How?
<Bill_Gates> I created that for some partition mgmt!
<OerHeks> there is no root account.
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<OerHeks> i have no idea how one would disable a service for root.
<iptable> DISABLE service for root and all others: find a binary, change permission to non-executable and chattr +i that file to make it immune to change by all including root
<iptable> bad idea though
<iptable> uninstalling it is easier
<iptable> You may set a root password using sudo -i followed by passwd, but that again, is a bad idea
<Bill_Gates> uninstall ?
<Crackpotmark> you can prevent root tty login by removing the shell entry for root in /etc/shadow yes?
<Crackpotmark> or /etc/passwd sorry
<somsip> Bill_Gates: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11700690/how-do-i-completely-remove-root-password
<somsip> Bill_Gates: the last comment applies
<somsip> Bill_Gates: maybe a more applicable answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/20450/disable-root-account-in-ubuntu
<Bill_Gates> Thanks!
<Steve_Jobs> Hello Bill_Gates
<andrey> Hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<akik> Crackpotmark: no. read up on /etc/securetty
<Bill_Gates> Mode bits to set guest (rwx) priviledges to be enabled ? 0777 doesn't work!
<Bill_Gates> just mode bits!
<Bill_Gates> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession says "sudo mkdir -m 0777 /var/guest-data" to provide those but doesn't works !! Can somebody just verify please ??
<Twirl> hello, how can i kill all the stopped jobs? tried with sudo kill $(jobs -p) and sudo kill `jobs -p` and sudo jobs -x kill but the command jobs still shows them as stopped
<rajiv1> can i use "sudo apt install" instead of "sudo apt-get install" to installing new packages?
<MonkeyDust> Twirl  killall -u $(whoami)     will stop everything and log you out
<Twirl> MonkeyDust: lol? who said i want to "kill everything and log out" ?
<Bill_Gates> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession says "sudo mkdir -m 0777 /var/guest-data" to provide those but doesn't works !! Can somebody just verify please ??
<Bill_Gates> Or is it 7777??????
<Bill_Gates> Or is it 7777   ??????
<iptable> Bill_Gates, 0777 is fine
<iptable> Bill_Gates, 0777 is 777 in permissions. the 0 is for extra bits we will not go into for this excercise
<Bill_Gates> Did you verify though?
<Bill_Gates> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession says "sudo mkdir -m 0777 /var/guest-data" to provide those but doesn't works !! Can somebody just verify please ??
<Bill_Gates> this!
<Bill_Gates> rwx to guest
<iptable> Bill_Gates, YES it WORKS
<iptable> Bill_Gates, what "doesn't works"?
<MonkeyDust> rajiv1  yes
<iptable> the command will not display anything, like "thank you, I did it". No messages means it worked. ls -l /var will show you guest-data there and rwx on it
<iptable> Bill_Gates, ^
<iptable> Bill_Gates, and if you originally ran it with wrong permissions, mkdir again on it won't work. you will have to manually chmod 777 /var/guest-data then
<MonkeyDust> rajiv1  apt-get and apt-cache have been replaced by 'apt'
<iptable> huh? since when?
<iptable> who dares make apt a sane system?
<rajiv1> MonkeyDust: using which one is better?
<Bill_Gates> i know! But I copied a folder from admin login to that and changed permissions on gui (properties) from access files to rwx for that folder but didn't changed for enclosed files!
<MonkeyDust> rajiv1  the one you like more, they do the same thing
<iptable> Bill_Gates, 1. change permissions using the commands provided, not on GUI, so we know that worked.
<iptable> Bill_Gates, 2. To change permissions to existing files, use chmod -R 777 /var/guest-data
<rajiv1> MonkeyDust: So apt only can be used to update the system as well?
<MonkeyDust> rajiv1  yes
<egsome> How to get the latest Unity 8 release on Ubuntu 16.04 ? According to launchpad, seems latest work on Unity 8 still not released to Ubuntu 16.04 repos !
<Bill_Gates> I did all the same. Okay see if a folder copied to the guest-data from admin account that would explicitly require to change permissions as the folder is under admin priviledges! Agree ??
<rajiv1> MonkeyDust: what is the difference between "synaptic" and "muon" package managers?
<MonkeyDust> egsome  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-unity-8-desktop-progress-video
<MonkeyDust> rajiv1  iirc, muon is for kde
<xangua> egsome: you can install unity 8 if you want, but please understand it's not yet ready for daily use or even usable
<egsome> xangua, I did install it, but seems a very buggy version, when talked to people at launchpad, they told version available in 16.04 repos is old and not updated.
<egsome> xangua, I accept it is being not stable, just want to test it out and report bugs.
<egsome> MonkeyDust, Going to check that.
<MonkeyDust> egsome  what xangua says: try it at your own risk, it's not supported here
<egsome> MonkeyDust, Going to try ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay
<Bill_Gates> Lol now, see what the tragedy is if you create a folder from admin side that's unpriviledged for guest and even vice versa is true. Just try it !
<todd__> hello
<Bill_Gates> Just one thing ! If you can tell, chmod 0777 does'nt applies to all enclosed files. How ti achieve that ??
<Bill_Gates> *to
<Bill_Gates> iptable : Just one thing ! If you can tell, chmod 0777 does'nt applies to all enclosed files. How ti achieve that ??
<iptable> Bill_Gates, as stated before. chmod -R 777
<iptable> Bill_Gates, the -R makes a difference. -R = recursive. I have already said that at 12.50.31 UK time
<geirha> The dir should be set to 1777, not 777
<Bill_Gates> why?
<Bill_Gates> btw thanks iptable
<geirha> With 777 everyone can remove/overwrite everyone else's files. With 1777, only the owner can modify/remove a file after it's created
<iptable> geirha, I think with guest-user the idea is that everyone can.
<geirha> that everyone can create files, yes. They can that with 1777
<iptable> and delete files
<iptable> well, it's up to Bill_Gates
<iptable> need to go do some work. later yall
<Bill_Gates> Just one more thing, if you can tell, i used dosbox for a dos app on guest and and need to access that folder on that
<Bill_Gates> guest-data
<Bill_Gates> folder
<sveinse> lsblk seems to be unable to read a ext4 label and uuid for primary partition 2 on a USB device, yet dumpe2fs clearly shows both label and UUID for it
<Bill_Gates> help just to mount it on that folder !
<sveinse> The /etc/fstab on this system thus contains /dev/sda*, which is dangerous on this machine, as new drives will be added
<ryneke> can somebody help me with storing a public pgp key in seahorse?
<ryneke> i tried importing the .asc file, but when i click import nothing happens...
<ducasse> sveinse: can't you use /dev/disk/by-id/whatever-part2 ?
<gregf_> hello
<EriC^^> hello
<gregf_> im running ghostscript on my machine(14.04 LTS) - i've managed to tune gs on my machine
<gregf_> we've got an ec instance that uses 12.10 - ghostscript version 9.6. the former runs in 30 seconds(file conversion that is) but the latter takes 10 minutes
<sveinse> ducasse: Apparently not. Only the first ext4 partition is shown
<Bill_Gates> Can anyone help with dosbox  ??
<sveinse> ducasse: And this was the output from the ubuntu 16.04 server installer
<ducasse> sveinse: then i suppose the partition table might be screwed up. gpt or mbr?
<sveinse> ducasse, dos, not gpt.
<ducasse> sveinse: try to run fixparts on the disk, but read the man page first if you're not familiar with it.
<sveinse> ducasse: Well, if the parttable is faulty, it might indicate a bug in the 16.04 installer.  The system works with it, except that the 16.04 installer has chosen to use /dev/sd* names on that particular partition. The other partition is ok
<Bill_Gates> a simple question how to create links to folders anywhere?
<EriC^^> links ln -s /source /link/to/source
<hateball> Bill_Gates: ln -s target linkname
<sveinse> ducasse: I'm redoing the ubuntu installer once more (third time) with another media
<ducasse> sveinse: also check the disk, just to be safe.
<sveinse> ducasse: I am using another disk
<ducasse> sveinse: ok :)
<juanonymous> is it possible that a user with different router could have same ip address?
<dark_witcher> hey guys quick question
<dark_witcher> running ubuntu mate 16.04
<juanonymous> users*
<dark_witcher> i want to remove transmission and pidgin but I get that another app will be removed (ubuntu-mate-desktop)
<EriC^^> dark_witcher: just leave them
<dark_witcher> what is that and should removing it break the system
<EriC^^> maybe
<blaze24> hi all
<EriC^^> hi
<blaze24> annyone to give me a little help?
<SwedeMike> blaze24: we don't know, you haven't asked any question yet.
<blaze24> it's about ubuntu mate 15.10... i first used on usb and sda1... worked perfectlly, but after upgrading to 16.04 i'm having problems
<dchapman> dark_witcher: Doesn't compute. MATE is a desktop environment. Transmission is a torrenting application, and pidgin is a communication app. Neither have anything to do with Mate. What command are you using to remove them?
<blaze24> what to remove?
<ducasse> dark_witcher: it's just a meta-package, doesn't hurt to remove it.
<blaze24> i'm having problems with the nvidia driver preinstalled
<dark_witcher> dchapman I'm removing it from the app store
<blaze24> i think
<dark_witcher> ducasse that is what I taught, but I wanted to be sure
 * uKi` sunyiiiiiiiiiiii
<blaze24> i know that i could get some answers on google... but i hope someone is going to help me here
<Dave666> Has anyone here installed Ubuntu to dual boot with OSX? Wondered how difficult it is to set up. I need to use Linux for Eclipse development only, so only a small partition
<EriC^^> i've seen it done
<EriC^^> with refind it's easy, without it it's a little more involved,
<egsome> Dave666, Interested to know, but didn't try it before. And, I think VirtualBox can be an option if just need it for Eclipse.
<Dave666> I was looking for someone who's done it, to check on the risks. Don't really want to lose my OSX install as I have loads of stuff installed.
<coin3d> can anyone tell me why its no longer possible to run startx as user?
<coin3d> with ubuntu 16.04 i mean
<SwedeMike> Dave666: why not just run ubuntu virtualised under OSX? Use virtualbox or something?
<Dave666> egsome: Yeah, I've considered virtualbox. I'm using Eclipse to do some C++ dev with OpenCV though, so want full performance
<EriC^^> Dave666: i've helped a couple people get it up and running, can't really say about later though
<Dave666> Ah what the hell, I'll try Virtualbox - cheers :)
<egsome> coin3d, Seems still available. Didn't try to run it.
<coin3d> egsome: it fails with some permission errors - i first thought it is ubuntu related, but seems like the default behaviour for running xorg without root rights or something like that has changed
<egsome> coin3d, What error message do You get  ?
<coin3d> egsome: (EE) xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open virtual console 2 (Permission denied)
<EriC^^> coin3d: it works here
<EriC^^> try DISPLAY=:1 startx unity
<egsome> coin3d, According to https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=192329, seems reinstalling xorg solved the problem.
<coin3d> EriC^^: same error message :(
<Aliekezhi-> hi, I'm about to install ubuntu on an Apple Macbook, do I need to do something special ? It's a 64 bits intel CPU, should I use the default ubuntu 64 bits installation ?
<EriC^^> !mac | Aliekezhi-
<ubottu> Aliekezhi-: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Aliekezhi-> EriC^^, sadly these pages doesn't cover my model, and those for close models are outdated for old ubuntu versions
<juanonymous> is there any way to see the true users ip even if he is using a proxy?
<rilleh> If you got access to the proxy :)
<MonkeyDust> juanonymous  what would be the use of the proxy, then?
<vishesh> I've this problem in Unity session,  all custom shortcuts take a lot of time to fire up like a minute.  Probably related, when I start google-chrome from terminal it takes a minute or two to start up as well. Evreything starts in a second in i3-wm session though
<juanonymous> because i used proxy to cover my skype but the skype resolver still shows my original ip
<vishesh> I've this problem in Unity session,  all custom shortcuts take a lot of time to fire up like a minute.  Probably related, when I start google-chrome from terminal it takes a minute or two to start up as well. Evreything starts in a second in i3-wm session though. Any ideas?
<truncate> I've this problem with Unity session. All custom shortcuts take over a minute to fire up. Probably, google-chrome takes like over a minute to start up too. Everything works perfect in i3-wm session though. (Sorry if this message showed up multiple times.)
<coin3d> EriC^^: this was how i solved it now: https://www.reddit.com/r/debian/comments/3nz0vz/psa_x_server_is_now_running_as_regular_user/cvsyvny
<naghizadeh>  I am trying to install trinityrnaseq, but I see this error. what should I do now?
<ooooo> Welcome to #ubuntu !
<naghizadeh> mehdi@home-srv:~$ cd "/media/mehdi/New Volume1/trinity/trinityrnaseq-2.2.0 "bash: cd: /media/mehdi/New Volume1/trinity/trinityrnaseq-2.2.0 : No such file or directory
<naghizadeh> mehdi@home-srv:~$ cd "/media/mehdi/New Volume1/trinity/trinityrnaseq-2.2.0"
<naghizadeh> mehdi@home-srv:/media/mehdi/New Volume1/trinity/trinityrnaseq-2.2.0$ make
<naghizadeh> Using gnu compiler for Inchworm and Chrysalis
<naghizadeh> cd Inchworm && (test -e configure || autoreconf) \
<naghizadeh>                 && sh ./configure --prefix=`pwd`  && make install
<ooooo> Dide someone know a good alternative to Wine  ?  I'm looking for better version of Skype , atm on 4.3, and have so much connnexions troubles ! thanks for counsel
<rahul_kummi> hello
<rahul_kummi> just trying out the irc
<naghizadeh> Hi
<uKi`> :D
<ooooo> C C C C C C COMBO BREAKER
<ooooo> M M M  M M M M-MONSTER KILL
<MonkeyDust> ooooo  stop
<ooooo> MonkeyDust why ? Nobody answer anything !
<ducasse> ooooo: still no reason to behave like an idiot.
<compdoc> ooooo, install windows in virtualbox
<ooooo> ducasse, its true ! Yeah compo, but a vm is not also usefull than a simulate like Wine ))
<ooooo> I'll try another way, thanks for help ;)
<DocMAX> hi, is there something like "testing" in ubuntu?
<DocMAX> to be up to date
<th34lch3m1st> hi, dual boot uefi, w10 starts with no choise, but if I chose boot option at startup I can run ubuntu and see start menu options (included windows start). is there a chance to start ubuntu menu at start up?
<DocMAX> to enter in the sources.list
<MonkeyDust> DocMAX  sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<DocMAX> yes
<DocMAX> i mean the sources.list
<hugo> Guys, i'm using Openbabel, but when I run it, I get a Segmentation fault error. Any fixes?
<DocMAX> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main restricted
<th34lch3m1st> manual partitioning, i have chose bootloader on sda (disk, no partition)
<DocMAX> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu testing main restricted <-- someting like this
<ducasse> DocMAX: no, there's no such thing.
<OerHeks> proposed, but you don't want that
<DocMAX> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu devel main restricted <-- but this works?
<Mikelevel> DocMAX~ devel
<DocMAX> but devel is like unstable in debian right?
<Mikelevel> yes
<DocMAX> i need "testing"
<Mikelevel> now its yakkety
<ducasse> DocMAX: ubuntu is based on unstable, so there is nothing similar to testing. unless you go for the development release.
<Mikelevel> yakkety is 16.10 version .... development branck
<Mikelevel> branch
<Mikelevel> its like testing/unstable
<Bill_Gates> Hey, I created a script file but that fails to run and creates a swap file. Please help
<OerHeks> if it fails to run, how does it create a swap?
<DocMAX> hey Bill_Gates.. u here in irc?
<OerHeks> yeeah, favorite troll DocMAX
<DocMAX> what r u doing here?
<NP_> hi Dr.Naghizadeh
<DocMAX> OerHeks, nice to meet you too
<Bill_Gates> The commands embedded in it automatically run on vim !! And btw why swp is created
<Bill_Gates> ??
<NP_>  سلام
<NP_> <NP_> سییب
<NP_> <NP_> سشیب
<NP_> <NP_> بیبیس
<NP_> <NP_> سیببیس
<NP_> <NP_> سیببسی
<OerHeks> eh yes, Bill_Gates, YOU created a script, now asking us why it does what it does. don't show us the script on a pastebin, let us guess?
<Bill_Gates> Wait, I'm new to it. Can you just tell me if I need to define the path too for exec those commands
<Bill_Gates> path even for default one, I mean?
<Bill_Gates> that occurs when terminal run ??
<computer> people, if i have an app that works in ubuntu, can it also work in debian?
<OerHeks> computer, sure, like chrome or skype
<computer> OerHeks: excellent thanks
<kunifa> hello. as of version 1.1.90 network manager can use random MAC addresses for Wi-Fi access point scanning
<kunifa> where's this option in ubuntu?
<kunifa> it uses network manager 1.1.93
<huwjr> anyone having issues with DKIM on xenial?
<huwjr> pretty lost atm
<huwjr> getting.. opendkim.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=64 Failed to start DomainKeys Identified Mail (DKIM) Milter.
<thebwt> kunifa: the GUI may not be caught up, are you trying with nmcli ?
<kunifa> thebwt, i was trying with the gui. i see that one can set MAC_ADDRESS_RANDOMIZATION key in ifcfg files. but where are these files and how to set the key properly? there's a lack of documentation...
<thebwt> I agree, I'm looking it up now but not coming up with much
<OerHeks> kunifa, this one asked the same, i never heard 16.04 can do that, not seeing it too http://askubuntu.com/questions/771204/systemd-mac-address-randomisazion
<OerHeks> maybe that question IS from you?
<m4vo> can any1 tell me how to turn off hibernate on ubuntu?
<kunifa> no, the question is not from me. in the release information of network manager there's info about this option. but unfortunatly no info about how to use it. https://mail.gnome.org/archives/release-team/2016-January/msg00026.html
<kunifa> and afaik network manager is independent from systemd
<kunifa> so this is supposed to be configured in the network manager config itself...
<ash_workz> is there a good channel to get help using Meld?
<farblue> Hi all :) Can someone possibly tell me the syntax for using a CIDR rather than a netmask in /etc/network/interfaces?
<TJ-> farblue: see "man interfaces" ... e.g. "address 1.2.3.4/31"
<farblue> TJ-: Thanks - I was looking at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man5/interfaces.5.html but it doesn’t provide an example. So do you provide the address and cidr range on the address line or can you supply the address on the address line and a cidr on the netmask line?
<DocMAX> help!
<TJ-> farblue: maybe it changed since 12.04 and the 16.04 man-page there would show it?
<farblue> yes, found it now :) Google didn’t find it though
<DocMAX> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/systemd_229-6ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<DocMAX>  trying to overwrite '/etc/systemd/logind.conf', which is also in package systemd-services 204-5ubuntu20.19
<DocMAX> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<DocMAX> Errors were encountered while processing:
<TJ-> farblue: man is always your best friend :D
<DocMAX> help!
<TJ-> (says the Huskies)
<farblue> TJ-: heh, thanks :)
<dsantos> Hey friends. I just installed ubuntu by myself. I created a 500 GB partition in order to store the ubuntu and its data. However, something went wrong during the installation and the ubuntu created a 13 GB partition which is full now. You can check the status of this situation at http://termbin.com/j7hg and http://termbin.com/maau
<dsantos> How can I merge or transfer my ubuntu data into the 500 GB partition?
<TJ-> DocMAX: looks like you're mixed releases there, going by the vasrtly different systemd versions
<dsantos> Thanks
<DocMAX> TJ-, what to do?
<DocMAX> i try to update 14.04 > 16.04
<TJ-> DocMAX: did you use "do-release-upgrade" ?
<DocMAX> no
<DocMAX> just apt-get dist-upgrade
<TJ-> DocMAX: so you changed the entries in apt's sources.list to xenial?
<DocMAX> yes
<DocMAX> no to y.....
<DocMAX> can pronounce the name
<TJ-> to 16.10 yakkety ?
<TJ-> 16.04 is xenial, the current release and LTS
<DocMAX> do-release-upgrade doesnt find new release
<DocMAX> i recovered to 14.04
<DocMAX> ah do-release-upgrade -d works
<TJ-> DocMAX: for 14.04>16.04, you need to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change to "Prompt=normal" - lts upgrades are only available once 16.04.01 is released in July
<TJ-> DocMAX: or "-d", yes
<Bill_Gates> Hey provide command to export path ??
<DocMAX> 16.04 seems to be released
<DocMAX> 21. April 2016
<nicomachus> DocMAX: it is. but the LTS isn't released until july 21
<akis> hi all. i just install 16.04 and although i hold the current kernel (http://paste.ubuntu.com/16461121/) when i am trying to update the system i take the answer that new kernel will be installed (http://paste.ubuntu.com/16461161/). Any idea what is happening and how will i hold the current kernel as i tried to do already?
<TJ-> DocMAX: we don't enable upgrades from LTS to LTS until the point 1 release, so as to let bugs be ironed out
<DocMAX> we? r u from ubuntu?
<dsantos> Nobody here to help me?
<nicomachus> ubuntu is a community. we are all ubuntu. you, me, he, she, we
<DocMAX> and it
<Bill_Gates> ubuntu is my neigbhour's name!
<Bill_Gates> My real name is Windows!
<minimec> akis: There is a kernel update from version .21 to version .22, but it is still kernel 4.4.0. So you will keep the same kernel, but a newer less nuggier version...
<\9> dsantos: fire up the live session again and use gparted to resize the partitions to appropriate sizes
<\9> dsantos: note: be very careful when dealing with gparted
<minimec> akis: less biggier... ;)
<nicomachus> buggier**
<dsantos> sorry, but what is live session \9? I am a linux illiterate
<Bill_Gates> I got a little script.
<minimec> nicomachus: damn ... ;)
<\9> dsantos: the session you used to install ubuntu in the first place. cd, usb drive, etc
<Bill_Gates> To exec I exported path
<akis> minimec: ok, thank you for your reply, i saw already this. why although i choose hold kernel the system tries to update it?
<Bill_Gates> But that still runs through vim
<tgm4883> akis: how did you hold it?
<DocMAX> hey bill, how much money you got?
<\9> dsantos: it needs to be done there because gparted cannot edit the partition table of the running system, so you need to run the system off something else
<Bill_Gates> Though it runs when I am in that directory!
<dsantos> \9 can you guide me through this process? I can come back later here. I dont want to destroy my laptop. I know that this is sensible case
<akis> tgm4883: using this command: echo linux-image-amd64 hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<Bill_Gates> Anyone gotta solution?
<\9> dsantos: well, you can use hexchat from the live session and dial back here
<minimec> akis: If you don't want the kernel to update, you have to remove the linux-image 'general' package. I do nowever NOT recommend that. There has to be some reason, that they updated the kernel.
<DocMAX> hey bill, how much money you got?
<Bill_Gates> I used "export PATH=$PATH:directory"
<nicomachus> Bill_Gates: can you put it all into one line, please?
<nicomachus> DocMAX: keep it on topic please.
<dsantos> OK, I will be back in some minutes, maybe with other name
<tgm4883> akis: it's doing exactly what you told it to. It's not updating the kernel
<tgm4883> minimec: no you don't, he did it correctly. It's not updating the kernel
<Bill_Gates> nicomachus : Is "export PATH=$PATH:directory" correct?
<tgm4883> however, the kernel headers are a different story...
<Bill_Gates> to export path!
<jwitko> Hi All, I have an ubuntu 14.04 series of systems that crashing intermittently.  They have existed for a while and just started crashing recently, all system logs and monitoring we have stops cold about an hour before we start to see signs of unresponsiveness.  dmesg shows nothing unordinary, atop logs are empty, syslog and kern.log just stop seemingly as if nothing happened.  Can anyone help
<jwitko> me figure out how to investigate this further?
<tgm4883> akis: I would agree though, why are you trying to hold the kernel?
<akis> minimec: the reason i don't want to update the kernel is because i see that the current one is pretty stable with my wireless adapter and i dont want to risk with any future updates
<nicomachus> jwitko: what changes were made right before that started? Any chance of hardware failures?
<akis> tgm4883: look @my answer above
<minimec> akis: As long as you stay with 4.4.0, that shouldn't happen.
<tgm4883> akis: I would argue that rolling back to a previous kernel is super simple
<tgm4883> akis: eg. just selecting the older kernel during boot
<minimec> tgm4883: I don't agree with you.
<tgm4883> minimec: with what?
<jwitko> nicomachus: Thanks for the response.  The servers run a service that manages lxc containers through virsh.  There havent been any major system updates or changes that I can quickly or easily identify as being responsible here.  It is possible its hardware, they all run on SuperMicro hardware albiet different versions of that hardware.  However typically I'll see messages or signs in dmesg or
<jwitko> syslog alluding to hardware issues.  Currently there is nothing before or after reboot.
<akis> tgm4883: i know this procedure, thanks for reminding it.
<jwitko> nicomachus:  Also I have logging of system resources but it all stops 1hr before we noticed and system rebooted manually .  resources show no signs of increased utilization
<minimec> tgm4883: removing the 'generic' package will stop kernel updates, and his system is updating the kernel vrom subversion .21 to .22 ...
<akis> minimec: so you think that no update beyond 4.4.0 will be take place?
<tgm4883> minimec: I could agree with you, but then we'd both be wrong. Check his output again, it's not updating the kernel, it's updating the kernel headers (which he hasn't held back)
<OerHeks> export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/the/directory not just directory. but hey, Bill_Gates, please DON'T share your script, let us guess !
<akis> minimec: only subversion updates will take place?
<ubuntu-mate> Hey \9 it is me, dsantos. I am running ubuntu via USB now. I opened the Gparted. What can I do now?
<minimec> akis: Exactly. You can however try newer kernels, once 16.10 is released. There will be a different LTS-generic kenrel package that allows to upgrade the kernel to a higher version.
<TJ-> akis: you could just remove the master package that causes the updates. either linux-image-generic and linxu-headers-generic or linux-image-lowlatency and linux-headers-lowlatency
<tgm4883> minimec: you are right though, removing the metapackage would stop the kernel from being updated, just as holding it would do
<tgm4883> TJ-: He's already held the packages, that's not needed
<OerHeks> akis, wrong approach, no-one can tell if a new kernel breaks your wifi, nor those 'advises' to wait for 16.10
<TJ-> tgm4883: as an alternative to holds
<akis> OerHerks: i understand that, so i prefer to hold the current one
<tgm4883> TJ-: which he's already done, and is confused about the output of apt (which I'm starting to wonder if anyone actually LOOKED at the output)
<TJ-> akis: are you building an external driver for the wifi?
<minimec> tgm4883: I see now. Yet I recommend that he frees the kernel again for further updates. He was expecting kernel upgrade to happen, not only kernel updates. As this will not happen, I recommended to do the kernel updates.
<OerHeks> akis, oke, so your orig. question is: how to pin the current kernel?
<OerHeks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<akis> TJ: no, built in driver only for my RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<minimec> akis: Yes. Only subversion updates, like bug fixing...
<tgm4883> minimec: Yes, he should do updates
<tgm4883> OerHeks: he's already holding the packages ......
<OerHeks> tgm4883, but he stated he sees a new kernel by updates..
<tgm4883> OerHeks: he's wrong. He sees kernel header updates
<tgm4883> which I've been trying to explain to everyone in here for the last 10 minutes
<minimec> OerHeks: He wants to stay on kernel 4.4.0, so kernel subversion updates shhould be ok. He wanted to prevent kernel version upgrades, putting the current kernel on 'hold'
<akis> minimec: on 14.04 i did the same hold procedure and i received no updates. i have to do something more now to receive the same hold procedure. i am wondering what more?
<TJ-> akis: in which case it is highly unlikely the driver will regress, only security updates and regressions are added after release. The usual kernel upgrade process keeps at least the previous 2 kernel versions installed which you can boot from via the GRUB boot loader "Advanced..." sub-menu if the latest kernel did introduce a problem.
<tgm4883> as soon as I get someone on board, someone else chimes in with either holding the packages, or removing the metapackages
<OerHeks> oh oke, i just rolled back to the 1st line. he pinned linux-image-generic only
<tgm4883> akis: you need to hold the headers as well
<tgm4883> akis: which we all can't agree what the issue is , we all agree that you should most definitely not stop kernel updates from happening
<axisys> I was trying to fix vmware player issue with not finding gtk library. I probably removed some gtk package..and reinstalled.. my gnome-terminal background is now white and the desktop background looks grid with dots.. any suggestion on a fix?
<minimec> akis: Imagine the current kenrel has a security hole. Putting the current version on 'hold' will not fix that hole! Yet you can be sure that the kernel version will stay on kernel 4.4.0, as long as you don't take further steps.
<axisys> I am on 16.04
<nabukadnezar43> ubuntu-server installer fails to load usb-storage module complaining about missing key (module not signed?)
<nabukadnezar43> are there any workarounds?
<minimec> akis: ... when 'freeing' that version again. You only get updates for kernel version 4.4.0.
<TJ-> akis: you can always check the list of changes *before* allowing a package upgrade using "apt-get changelog <package-name>"
<akis> minimec: i understand what you mentioned and it is very important. but in recent past under 14.04 i faced many issues with this card. now i can i see that is pretty stable and i wish that it stays stable!
<tgm4883> akis: if you do decide to continue holding the kernel (and we're all strongly urging you to reconsider), then you really need to subscribe to http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<ubunturos> I had a general question about specific packages that are a part of third-party vendors (like Pivotal for RabbitMQ, Ansible by Ansible Inc.). The versions of packages that are available in the Ubuntu default repositories of these packages are often relatively lower than their current version with a LTS release. Is there a rigorous process to ensure the binary compatibility of the package with the LTS version? Is that why they don't get updated too often?
<minimec> akis: It will, because your kernel version will stay on 4.4.0. You only get bux fixes.
<MonkeyDust> !latest | ubunturos here's why
<ubottu> ubunturos here's why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<TJ-> ubunturos: package features are frozen at release; only security fixes are added after that
<auronandace> akis: bottom line: it is trivial to boot an older kernel IF you come across wifi issues but freezing the kernel WILL make you vulnerable to any security flaws and unfixed bugs
<minimec> akis: And anyway, you could always boot an older kernel version on boot, if the newer version would break something. But I am quiet sure that this will not happen...
<ubunturos> MonkeyDust: TJ-: Thanks, that helps.
<tgm4883> ubunturos: those packages are community supported. They are up to date with the version that is in debian. If debian has an old version, it's because nobody went through the effort to upload a newer version
<ubunturos> Ah, I see. Okay.
<tgm4883> ubunturos: personally, if there is a upstream repo for their software I usually run from that
<akis> ok, dear friends it is pretty clear what you are mentioning about the security but if i have to drop to an older version to make my wi-fi work is it the same thing?
<tgm4883> akis: yes, but if you have to drop to an older version you should file a bug
<ubunturos> tgm4883: I would also like to do that. However, some of the previous attempts that I've made have caused some crashes. I did not have enough time to run through the troubleshooting, so decided to step back and use the ones that did not complain much (versions that come along with the LTS release)
<hutrardato> Hi
<axisys> need help with restoring the black background
<akis> so, now my kernel is like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16461688/. Your opinion is to set it again at ii? or stay like this (hi) and just  receive the subversions?
<hutrardato> I want to install ubuntu on my system, but instead of gnome, I want awesome wm, where to start?
<hutrardato> and encryption as well
<axisys> any idea what gtk package needs to be there?
<MonkeyDust> !mini | hutrardato
<ubottu> hutrardato: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MonkeyDust> axisys  background of what? your desktop?
<hutrardato> MonkeyDust: that's good
<hutrardato> MonkeyDust: what do yousuggest for encryption?
<hutrardato> any video?
<auronandace> akis: there is very little reason not to keep your kernel up to date with the latest security and bug fixes unless you know for certain there will be a regression with your wifi
<minimec> akis: Don't put the kernel on 'hold'. Free it again. Allow it to do security/bug fixes with subversion .21 -> .22 updates. It is still the same kernel version, and your WiFi driver will stay the same, as long as there is no security/bug fix to do... ;)
<axisys> MonkeyDust: gnome-terminal
<EldonMcGuinness> awesome gui == gnome :D
<EldonMcGuinness> hutrardato: But awesome gui is very subjective, is there something in particular you are looking for in a GUI?
<axisys> MonkeyDust: I was trying to fix something with vmplayer and gtk library and must have removed a package that is needed to restore the black background on gnome-terminal
<hutrardato> EldonMcGuinness: should be very light. awesome wm I meant though
<auronandace> EldonMcGuinness: awesome wm is a tiling window manager, it has nothing to do with gnome
<adrien_> hey - im stuck with an issue, apt made an auto update which erased 75% of my apps. I'm on ubuntu-gnome, is this gdm or ubuntu related??
<akis> minimec: i will do so. thanks. one more question relative to my new installation. i tried to install xchat but ubuntu center answered that there is no package with this name so i choosed xchat-GNOME which i am using right now. Is the same distro? what happen with plain 'xchat'?
<MonkeyDust> axisys  Profiles > Profile preferences ... no?
<tgm4883> adrien_: what do you mean it erased your apps. Did they get uninstalled?
<EldonMcGuinness> indeed auronandace but he said gnome so I assumed he meant the whole shell
<auronandace> akis: it was removed because it is no longer supported, hexchat is a good alternative
<axisys> MonkeyDust: nawp.. I am missing a package..
<axisys> MonkeyDust: could be a some gtk pkg
<hutrardato> any article/blog on encryption diong correctly?
<minimec> akis: Could be that xchat is deprecated right now (discontinued). You may try hexchat... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=xchat&searchon=names
<EldonMcGuinness> What type of encryption hutrardato? Do you mean of home folders, drives or something else?
<adrien_> tgm4883, yes the apt logs shows they were uninstalled :S
<adrien_> it's insane: http://pastebin.com/EZ3A3vS0
<hutrardato> EldonMcGuinness: complete encryption. That if I loose my hdd/laptop. Nobody can access it
<hutrardato> so I think drive
<akis> minimec: its ok if it is discontinued, i am using xchat_GNOME, will this be discontinued too?
<tgm4883> adrien_: weird, Can you pastebin the full apt history.log file?
<minimec> akis: I don't know. I am one of these 'terminal chat' users with 'irssi'. What I hear that hexchat has almost the same ui design as xchat. There is also 'quassel' that has become quiet famous.
<akis> minimec: ok, thank you for your time today.
<baizon> akis: yes, xchat is discontinued. Hexchat is the fork of xchat, I recommend to use that
<minimec> akis: no problem
<adrien_> tgm4883: hold on a sec
<EldonMcGuinness> I've no experience with encrypting the entire install, only done home folders and then whole drives that are not the root fs
<jarnos> Xubuntu 16.04 does not boot. It just shows the logo and animation, but does not display the login screen. It used to work earlier.
<TJ-> hutrardato: Ubuntu support Full Disk Encryption at install time using LUKS/dm-crypt, and also home directory file-system encryption using ecryptfs
<axisys> MonkeyDust: reinstall ubuntu-desktop restored everything..
<EldonMcGuinness> TJ-: does that encrypt the entire OS or just the home folders?
<hutrardato> TJ-: which is better LUKS or dm-crypt?
<MonkeyDust> axisys  great
<TJ-> hutrardato: not in the installer, but possible, is encryption of the GRUB boot-loader's root file-system too, which prevents access to the kernels, initrd.img, or GRUB config without the LUKS passphrase
<TJ-> hutrardato: LUKS is a wrapper around dm-crypt
<stratos> @EldonMcGuinness: LUKS is on top of dm-crypt
<adrien_> gtm4883: http://pastebin.com/9QYKEKg3
<TJ-> LUKS is like Veracrypt although not cross-platform and doesn't explicitly support hidden sub-volumes
<hutrardato> I see
<adrien_> sorry, I cat the logs the wrong way, here's the proper order: http://pastebin.com/tNxepY4q
<root____2> exit
<DarkBlueShark> can I delete last installed updates?
<[fLuX0R]> whats up guys... I have a question, I'm using Unionfs-FUSE and my main folder is sorted/ when I try to move folders inside the sorted/ folder I get permission denied... anybody knows what can be?
<DarkBlueShark> from software center
<[fLuX0R]> here is what I'm doing http://pastebin.com/78hLKdj5
<Vinnie_win> HELP! My Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop edition seems to have a problem with the hot-spot of the ibeam cursor. When I select text in any gui window, it usually selects the line above what I wanted to select. I I have to aim the top of the ibeam in the lower half of a line of text in order to select it, which is wrong. Anyone else have this problem? How can I fix it?
<nicomachus> [fLuX0R]: use sudo
<tgm4883> adrien_: that's super weird. Which repo are you connecting to? Any PPA's activated?
<[fLuX0R]> nicomachus: if I try to move just text works, the problem is only when I try to move the entire folder
<farblue> just playing with (and really liking) the new fan networking :) Are there any recommendations on iptables rules to help keep packets contained?
<ryneke> i have a problem with GnuPG-keys on UbuntuGNOME 16.04 maybe someone can help me
<[fLuX0R]> whats up guys... I have a question, I'm using Unionfs-FUSE I'm getting permission denied when I try to move a folder... just a folder, single files works... here is what I'm doing here is what I'm doing http://pastebin.com/78hLKdj5 anybody knows what can be?
<nicomachus> [fLuX0R]: yea, I think you need sudo because of the preserves
<nicomachus> you don't need to repeat your question so quickly, though
<ryneke> i tried importing a friend's public key but it won't show up in seahorse
<[fLuX0R]> nicomachus: sudo doesnt works too :(
<[fLuX0R]> I also try with cp -r instead mv , but same problem :(
<ryneke> i created my own set of keys earlier and it showed up there but because of the problems i deleted the keys and recreated them in the terminal. now when i type gpg --list-keys in the terminal it shows my key and my friend's key but neither show up in seahorse
<ryneke> any help?
<TJ-> ryneke: are you using gpg or gpg2? because both are around it can cause confusion if the keys are added to v1 keyring because it won't get automatically imported to the v2 keyring
<curlyears> hello
<TJ-> ryneke: "gpg2 --list-keys" and "gpg --list-keys" should help
<ryneke> TJ-: ah ok it seems they are both gpg, not gpg2. gpg2 --list-keys doesn't show anything
<ryneke> TJ-: so how do i import them into seahorse so that evolution may use my friends key?
<huwjr> anyone got opendkim running on xenial? finding it a complete blag...
<snapfractalpop> Ben64: see from the logs that amr_ came back..
<snapfractalpop> I wonder if he knows the channel is logged.
<snapfractalpop> I hope he saw my last messages..
<TJ-> ryneke: seahorse is a GUI front-end to the gpg tools
<OerHeks> snapfractalpop, else he will come back
<TJ-> ryneke: and (in 16.04) it depends on gpg2
<ryneke> TJ-: i know but evolution will only use keys that show up in seahorse it seems
<snapfractalpop> OerHeks: true.
<Faiz> does anyone know how to check for some faults in system nd correct them automatcilly ?
<Faiz> there  are many problem in my ubuntu
<jwitko> Hi All, I have an ubuntu 14.04 series of systems that crashing intermittently.  They have existed for a while and just started crashing recently, all system logs and monitoring we have stops cold about an hour before we start to see signs of unresponsiveness.  dmesg shows nothing unordinary, atop logs are empty, syslog and kern.log just stop seemingly as if nothing happened.  Can anyone help
<jwitko> me figure out how to investigate this further?
<snapfractalpop> Faiz: you could start by looking at the logs
<Faiz> nd how to look at logs ?
<Faiz> nd wht to do with them ?
<OerHeks> !fsck | Faiz
<TJ-> ryneke: in Seahorse have you set View > Show Any or View > Show Trusted ?
<ubottu> Faiz: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ryneke> TJ-: i set it to show any
<ryneke> TJ-: doesn't work
<TJ-> ryneke: and the key that you can see with "gpg2 --list-keys" doesn't show up?
<snapfractalpop> Faiz: logs are in /var/log
<idasvleter> hi
<ryneke> TJ-: no wait gpg2 --list-keys doesn't show anything
<idasvleter> i need help i don't see my files in ubuntu
<Faiz> k im gonna try tht command
<Faiz> wht to do after tht ?
<ryneke> TJ-: only gpg --list-keys shows something
<TJ-> ryneke: right, that makes sense since seahorse uses gpg2
<ryneke> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> ryneke: so you need to do an import from gpg v1 to gpg v2
<ryneke> TJ-: ok and how do i do that?
<TJ-> ryneke: there's a tool to sync them, I was reading about it yesterday, let me see if I can find it
<snapfractalpop> jwitko: do you have any metrics logged?
<adrien_> tgm4883: yes I had at least three ppa, linrunner (tlp), tualatrix (ubuntu-tweak) and then maybe webup8 as well...
<tgm4883> adrien_: when you did the update, you did it via the gui?
<snapfractalpop> Faiz: that will try to fix file system issues, if that is the issue, after you can try rebooting
<adrien_> somehow, these ppa got removed during the update
<snapfractalpop> Faiz: I assume you are asking what to do after you run fsck
<jwitko> snapfractalpop:  I have logging of system resources but it all stops 1hr before we noticed and system rebooted manually .  resources show no signs of increased utilization from the logs that do exist before the event
<adrien_> well, yes, the automatic update came thorugh the gui
<jwitko> snapfractalpop:  he servers run a service that manages lxc containers through virsh.  There havent been any major system updates or changes that I can quickly or easily identify as being responsible here.  It is possible its hardware, they all run on SuperMicro hardware albiet different versions of that hardware.  However typically I'll see messages or signs in dmesg or syslog alluding to
<jwitko> hardware issues.  Currently there is nothing before or after reboot.
<tgm4883> adrien_: did it mention anything about a partial upgrade when you did that?
<snapfractalpop> jwitko: hm.. so the logging stops, but everything else works for 1 hr?
<OerHeks> adrien_, did you enable HWE?
<jwitko> snapfractalpop: it does seem that way.
<TJ-> ryneke: I can't find the info now, but it said something like the first time gpg2 is rum it creates $HOME/.gnupg/private-keys-v1.d/ with copies of the v1 keys, and copies the public keyring too.
<snapfractalpop> jwitko: is this reproducible?
<adrien_> I don't think so, but since I had 8 desktops busy with windows I didnt look at the details
<adrien_> HWE?
<jwitko> snapfractalpop:  i can't reproduce it on command but it has happened a lot in the past few days to all servers in this 'cluster'
<tgm4883> adrien_: what version of ubuntu?
<OerHeks> oke, if you need to ask, you didn't i guess.
<jwitko> snapfractalpop:  and I'm sure it will happen again
<snapfractalpop> jwitko: is this on aws?
<jwitko> snapfractalpop:  no, company owned data center and hardware
<sveinse> How can I disable a systemd service? "systemctl is-enabled zfs-mount.service" returns static, and evidently it does not respond to "systemctl disable"
<ryneke> TJ-: ok i have that folder but it's empty - should i delete it and restart seahorse maybe?
<idasvleter> when im trying to remove it's say file protected
<adrien_> tgm4883: 14.04
<Rafael_> hello, does anyone know a good browser which work flash nativally?
<tgm4883> adrien_: HWE shouldn't do this either.
<adrien_> OerHeks: no indeed, didnt have HWE enabled
<snapfractalpop> jwitko: I wonder if you can somehow get shell access to the next time the logs stop but the system is still "working"
<jwitko> snapfractalpop, I have IPMI access with uses a java based KVM remote console
<lotuspsychje> Rafael_: chromium-browser + pepperflash or firefox with freshplayer
<snapfractalpop> jwitko: the timezone information is correct, I assume
<jwitko> the console is completely unresponsive when I attempt to log in
<tgm4883> adrien_: All I could do at this point is guess what happened
<jwitko> snapfractalpop, yes timezone and ntp services seem to be working without issue
<snapfractalpop> jwitko: so, you can't log in, what is working during that 1 hour period?
<adrien_> tgm4883: what would that be? I read other rare occurences of such issues, but like 4 years ago...
<OerHeks> adrien_, i wonder about linux-lts-xenial-tools-4.4.0-13:amd64  then
<snapfractalpop> jwitko: the reason I was asking about the time zone is simply that I was speculating that it could be the cause of the 1 hour discrepancy
<snapfractalpop> in log outage vs real-world outage
<TJ-> ryneke: ahhh, there's a trick. You have to "killall gpg-agent" and then "gpg2 --list-keys" *should* do an import from v1 and you'll see some messages about it
<Rafael_> lotuspsychje, i have tried both and they dont seem I dont know why. I need to open this site: http://siga.unimedjundiai.com.br/
<adrien_> OerHeks: you mean xenial isn't 14.04?
<ryneke> TJ-: ok one sec
<jwitko> snapfractalpop: so I only ever know the box is down after the approximate one hour has passed.  unfortunately I don't have any symptoms or signs to look for of the 'impending' situation.  I'm guessing the services work because the alerting from nagios doesn't happen until the hour or so later.
<adrien_> so there's been an upgrade without me paying attetion?
<lotuspsychje> Rafael_: perhaps the websites still use old adobe stuff?
<OerHeks> 14.04 = trusty
<jwitko> snapfractalpop: it would be services like SSH, ping, etc still functioning.  Also the libvirtd service
<tgm4883> adrien_: well my best guess would be that there was a conflict between a package in the PPA and something else (possibly a dependency issue) and that in order to fulfill that request it had to remove all those other packages
<Darmoktalk> Are they going to start over the alphabet soon?
<tgm4883> adrien_: this is ubuntu-gnome?
<tgm4883> Darmoktalk: next year
<nacc> Darmoktalk: it's only approximately alphabetical order anyways
<Welastevil> hi guys!
<Rafael_> lotuspsychje, maybe. if i try it with the regular chrome it works fine but my machine is x86 and chromes x64 only
<Welastevil> what does it mean?
<Darmoktalk> neat
<adrien_> tgm4883: yes, ubuntu-gnome. That would suck eternally, I'll look at the details of the ppa maybe I find the culprit
<lotuspsychje> Rafael_: firefox complains here also on your site
<Welastevil> Package libelementary1 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Welastevil> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Welastevil> is only available from another source
<Welastevil> Rafael from Brasil?
<snapfractalpop> jwitko: you could run a local command that checks the log files and reports when they are not being written to for some time
<OerHeks> elementary =!ubuntu
<Welastevil> so... no problem?
<tgm4883> adrien_: I'd suggest reinstalling ubuntu-gnome-desktop that should pull in a bunch of those packages
<ryneke> TJ-: hm, after killall when i run "sudo gpg2 --list-keys" it just says warning: unsafe ownership of configuration file
<OerHeks> oh, no, it is a regular ubuntu package i see
<Welastevil> E: Package 'libelementary1' has no installation candidate
<Welastevil> so, what can I do to install it?
<snapfractalpop> jwitko: that might buy you a window to ssh in and see what's happening before the impending crash
<Rafael_> lotuspsychje, the only one that works is chrome :/
<snapfractalpop> but it does sound odd that the logs would be the first thing to go
<Rafael_> lotuspsychje, apparently
<lotuspsychje> Welastevil: what are you trying to install, that you need this package
<OerHeks> Welastevil, it is part of 'universe' repo, make sure you enabled it http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libs/libelementary1
<nacc> Welastevil: what version of ubuntu?
<TJ-> jwitko: sounds like a progressive out of memory issue
<TJ-> ryneke: no sudo, that runs it as the root user!
<snapfractalpop> TJ-: but wouldn't he have OOM errors in the logs?
<adrien_> tgm4883: that's what I did, before that I couldnt even launch the system. I'm up for reinstalling from scratch I guess, which sucks after less than a year.
<jwitko> TJ-:  wouldn't i see OOM and other such issues in the logs ?
<tgm4883> adrien_: you shouldn't need to reinstall from scratch
<Rafael_> whats the name of that browser that the creators are the ones from mozilla
<Rafael_> ??
<TJ-> snapfractalpop: if it was severe, but logging stopping suggests rsyslogd is either dying or running out of resources... if it isn't reported as dying, then starvation is another possibility
<ryneke> TJ-: hm gpg2 --list-keys still doesn't show anything..
<adrien_> tgm4883: I don't need, but my gut feeling is that there's a bunch of packages lying around the system which aren't somehow bound to my user anymore, or something something
<snapfractalpop> TJ-: what's weird is that he's saying other services will run fine for another hour
<tgm4883> adrien_: that sentence doesn't even make sense. Packages aren't bound to users
<sveinse> How can I disable a "static" systemd service? Or perhaps more correctly, is there a way to disable it except modifying the service file in /lib/systemd/system/ ?
<TJ-> ryneke: if you just used sudo you've possibly changed ownership of your user's keys. check then with "find $HOME/.gnupg -ls" and make sure your $USER owns everything
<adrien_> tgm4883: I wish it was like that, but gnome is a little magic, ya know ;)
<tgm4883> adrien_: like how?
<TJ-> snapfractalpop: jwitko without seeing the logs leading up to the 'pause' its hard to do anything except throw vague guesses about
<ryneke> TJ-: seems to be ok, after each path my username is prompted twice
<Welastevil> last version
<jwitko> TJ-: sure I'm happy to show the logs  one moment
<Welastevil> how to enable that?
<Welastevil> versio 16.04
<Maynard> I want to download 14.04 Ubuntu Studio.  I can get it to go to transmission. What do I do from there?
<snapfractalpop> jwitko: in a pastebin
<TJ-> ryneke: hmmm, and do you have the ".gnupg/private-keys-v1.d/" directory and files within?
<adrien_> tgm4883: well it's my first time on ubuntu-gnome after 10 years on ubuntu without any such stuff happening and it didn't last long.
<ryneke> TJ-: no, the folder was empty before, now i deleted it to try if it would be recreated
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: let it download until ready?
<idasvleter> hi
<idasvleter> is this support also with virtualbox?
<lotuspsychje> idasvleter: if its on ubuntu yes
<idasvleter> yes
<Welastevil> terminology terminal and E20
<idasvleter> I want to see m vmhdk
<TJ-> ryneke: you might need to do "gpg2 -K <key-id>" to trigger the import... when it happens one message you'll see is "gpg: starting migration from earlier GnuPG versions"
<Welastevil> so... what should I do to be able to install that>?
<tgm4883> adrien_: I still don't understand and I still don't think you need to reinstall, but it's your system do what you want
<lotuspsychje> idasvleter: see also the #vbox channel if you cant find your answer here
<TJ-> ryneke: use your own key's ID there
<Maynard> Yes I did........starting over now.  Also is there a BETTER torrent server?  The BitTorrent provided in Ubuntu older realeases took 14 hours last night.
<ryneke> TJ-: ok i'll try
<lotuspsychje> !torrents | Maynard
<ubottu> Maynard: Xenial can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/xenial/desktop/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/xenial/server/ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<adrien_> tgm4883: usually, the system should give a warning before uninstalling itself. The packages that got updated before removing the other one where not from the ppa.
<adrien_> tgm4883: But anyway, thanks for looking at that!
<TJ-> ryneke: that assumes you've got your keys in gpg v1 format in that location already... if you've been using 'sudo' there's a chance your keys belong to root user and are in /root/.gnupg/
<tgm4883> adrien_: that's what the partial update warning does
<nacc> Welastevil: that package isn't available in 16.04; was this an upgrade from 14.04?
<adrien_> tgm4883: can't exclude I clicked yes but I meant no XD classic.
<Eburitus> when do 14.04 users get working update to 16.04?
<nacc> Eburitus: when 16.04.1 comes out
<nacc> Eburitus: roughly July sometime
<Eburitus> roger
<Maynard> lotuspsychje_ I don't want 16..........it repeatedly crashes on me.  IS there a better torrent than BitTorrent?  I want a iso for 14 Studio
<ryneke> TJ-: well i think they are there (under ~/.gnupg) because the pubring.pgp file is there and has 2.9 kB of size
<nicomachus> Maynard: a better torrent? what do you mean? client? protocol?
<Maynard> I don't know the term all I know is Bit TOrrent that Ubuntu gives blows.  13 hours for 2.6G?????????????????
<ryneke> TJ-: when i try to run "gpg2 -K <id>" it says "gpg: error reading key: No secret key"
<DrMontilla_>  my alsa is going mute everytime i reboot or logoff/on. i can run alsamixer, select the soundcard and un-mute, but the settings reset every reboot or logon. any help?
<nicomachus> Maynard: sounds like you have a slow internet connection. Nothing Ubuntu can do about that.
<curlyears> why does it take 5-7 seconds for my screen to respond when I hit a key, when it's on auto-saver? (you know, keyboard timeout, the screen goes blank)
<Maynard> I have like 5M/s
<Welastevil> yes....
<Maynard> not thhe issue
<Welastevil> oh so sad
<bekks> Maynard: Use a single quotation mark only. Multiplying it doesnt make your issue more important. And if torrenting the ISO takes too long for you, just download the ISO as usual.
<Welastevil> impossible so???
<snapfractalpop> Maynard: make sure you don't have the turtle clicked if you are using transmission
<Maynard> K thanks
<curlyears> Maynard:   is tha a onee time experience, or it bitTor consistently slow for you?
<Maynard> So first time with torrent.
<jwitko> snapfractalpop TJ- please see http://imgur.com/a/typmN  that is screen shot of the logs at the time of the crash from both kern.log and syslog
<tgm4883> Maynard: it could also be your ISP doing some blocking
<TJ-> ryneke: right, the -K <key-id> needs to be the id of your own key, and it if it isn't currently in gpg2's keyring, should trigger an attempt to import it from the gpg v1 keyring
<Maynard> BitTorrent took 13 hours for 2.8G
<curlyears> or it could be an overloaded torrent server
<Maynard> Ran a speed test not the issue.
<jwitko> there are memory issues in the logs from kvm but these systems are handling lxc containers via libvirtd and those errors have existed for as long as I have logs to go back and look at
<ryneke> TJ-: hm well the id of my own key is the first line when i type gpg --list-keys, right?
<Maynard> HENCE why I am asking is there a better place to get Ubuntu safely?
<tgm4883> Maynard: that has NOTHING to do with bittorrent speeds
<ryneke> TJ-: or is it the email-address
<tgm4883> well, not nothing
<tgm4883> but it's almost irrelevant to the discussion
<snapfractalpop> jwitko: mm_fault_error seems before the crash
<TJ-> jwitko: "over capacity" - cannot see anything. can you simply pastebin text extracts (say the 1000 messages leading up to the 'pause')
<TJ-> ryneke: you can use anything gpg recognises as an ID... email address, name, fingeprint, key-ID
<nacc> Welastevil: did you use a PPA to install e20 in trusty? the version of enligtenment in 16.04 is e17 (aiui)
<curlyears> I mean, I have a 15Mbps cable connection, am downloading the 16.4 desktop ISO, ansd Firefoc is predicting 3-4 hours (it varies)  That tells me that the server is heavily loaded right now
<tgm4883> Maynard: but if you want, I can check. Which torrent was going slow for you?
<Maynard> BitTorrent
<Welastevil> yes
<Welastevil> I used
<tgm4883> Maynard: that's not what I asked.... Give me the link
<Maynard> tgm4883_thank you
<ryneke> TJ-: ok, that doesn't work though it only gives me the error message "error reading key: no secret key"
<nacc> Welastevil: more than likely the PPA you used in 14.04 does not yet support 16.04, but not sure without knowing the ppa
<TJ-> ryneke: hmmm, I'm at a loss then. Does "gpg -K <key-id>" show that key?
<nacc> Welastevil: but you should contact the ppa owner for support
<ryneke> TJ-: yes it does
<curlyears> I have downloaded that file before and gotten it done in 43 minutes, so I know the saerver must  be loaded
<TJ-> ryneke: Well, that's 1 step closer, we know it is there, and we know it *should* be imported. I wonder if you need to remove the (failed) import directory and some other files to have it re-trigger. Let me check
<tgm4883> curlyears: I still think it's his connection
<curlyears> TJ-:  are you a member of the development team?
<jwitko> snapfractalpop unfortunately the server is powered off at this moment so I can't go and grab the text logs.  can you see this?  http://i.imgur.com/2LzzQZG.png
<jwitko> err, sorry  TJ- ^
<curlyears> tgm4883: quite poissible
<TJ-> ryneke: do you have a "$HOME/.gnupg/.gpg-v21-migrated" file (which I suspect is the 'flag' to say the import has been done) ?
<jwitko> TJ- snapfractalpop here is a paste-bin for system resources before/after the crash  http://pastebin.com/5AZRZeUW
<ryneke> TJ-: yap
<TJ-> jwitko: yes, can see that
<ryneke> TJ-: it's 0 bytes
<curlyears> jwiko:   server not found from here
<TJ-> ryneke: try removing that flag file then and doing "gpg2 -K <key-id>" again
<curlyears> I couldn't get joined into ubuntu-offtopic this morning, the channel just never connects
<TJ-> jwitko: seems pretty obvious "mm_fault_error" - Memory Manager Fault: Error
<ryneke> TJ-: BAM you're a god man!
<jwitko> TJ- there are memory issues in the logs from kvm but these systems are handling lxc containers via libvirtd and those errors have existed for as long as I have logs to go back and look at
<TJ-> ryneke: if you dig hard enough you'll always come out the other side :D
<ryneke> TJ-: it shows up in seahorse now, although it is "greyed out"
<jwitko> those messages are seen time and time again with no crash
<idasvleter> terimanal arrow is shit
<idasvleter> :(
<TJ-> ryneke: which is greyed out, your own key?
<voot> I just compiled freeradius on one Ubuntu 14.04.4 system and transferred the whole directory to our "production" system. However, make install doesn't work. What is the best practice for transferring compiled software to production servers?
<TJ-> ryneke: you should edit your own key and give it ultimate trust
<ryneke> TJ-: yes, and my friend's key doesn't sho up either
<curlyears> TJ-:     are you a member of the development team for 16.04?
<idasvleter> I can't find my ip
<ryneke> TJ-: ok ultimate trust makes it visible
<nacc> idasvleter: `ip addr`
<idasvleter> I do ifconfig and I see inet addr but it's starting with 10.0.2 and not with 10.0.0
<ryneke> TJ-: and my friend's key? do i have to run the same command on it?
<snapfractalpop> jwitko: I'm stumped.. wish I could help you further, but the resources log leaves no clues that I can work with..
<curlyears> is there any way in gnome (short opf editing the sourrce and recompiling) to change the display size of ther cursor?
<nacc> voot: when you say 'whole directory' what do you mean? note that the method of transfer is important as `make` is very sensitive to timestamps
<nacc> voot: so time differences between the two systems can also lead to issues
<root____5> hi
<TJ-> ryneke: "gpg2 --edit-key <key-id>" and then there's a command-line inside gpg, type 'help' to list the commands. Type "trust" and choose 5 (ultimate) then type "save"
<nacc> voot: I believe most people use packages for what you are asking, but I don't know for sure
<snapfractalpop> jwitko: the only thing I can see as a clue is that error in the first imgur link
<idasvleter> nacc: that's doesn't show ip
<snapfractalpop> but I don't know what to make of that
<TJ-> ryneke: after that check if v2 can see your friend's key with "gpg2 --list-keys"
<Guest91682> hi?
<idasvleter> defcon
<idasvleter> hehe
<bekks> idasvleter: You are using NAT in your VM, dont you?
<Guest91682> ye?
<nacc> idasvleter: i'm pretty sure it does, but ok -- even if ifconfig is what you use, you have an IP, you just don't like it? (you mention above 10.0.2 prefix)
<curlyears> greetsa Guest91682
<idasvleter> bekks: i changed it to brisged
<ryneke> TJ-: ok one sec
<idasvleter> bridged*
<bekks> idasvleter: Then you have to change IP settings in your VM too.
<idasvleter> nacc: i am trying to use openssh-server
<idasvleter> bekks: that's what i did
<TJ-> jwitko: those messages are part of a corrupted panic message, there's a stack-trace been lost there, and then shortly after all those ^@ are zero-bytes in the log file due to corruption
<bekks> idasvleter: Then you would be using an IP from your LAN, not a NAT one.
<idasvleter> bekks: what does it mean?
<voot> nacc: I transferred the entire source directory in which I compiled the software. I used scp to transfer it to the production system. "make install" reports that "there is no rule to make target "install"". I cannot use the ubuntu repo deb package because it is far too out of date for our environment
<ryneke> TJ-: when i try "gpg2 --edit-key <key-id>" it says "gpg: key <key-id> not found: no public key"
<bekks> idasvleter: That your changes had no effect so far.
<idasvleter> so what to do?
<nacc> voot: is there a Makefile in the target, and does it have an 'install:' line?
<snapfractalpop> going afk.. peace
<bekks> idasvleter: Change your IP settings? :)
<voot> nacc: make install works perfectly find on the origin system
<curlyears> just checking:  am I invisible today?
<voot> nacc: it just doesn't work after it's transferred
<brunch875> curlyears: I see you :p
<TJ-> jwitko: i suspect your issue is bug 1568729
<ubottu> bug 1568729 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "divide error: 0000 [#1] SMP in task_numa_migrate - handle_mm_fault" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568729
<nacc> voot: you may want to look at `checkinstall`, fwiw, but you didn't answer the question?
<root____5> i would like to ask for help. i have  a running server  ubuntu 15.04  and i bought a new  system and  i tried to back up the older server and restore it  in the new system. i tried to use   tar -cvpzf     /media/backup/backup.tar.gz   /   but when restoring the backup  in the new system, i can no longer login and if shut down the system  it can't boot. i really need help about how i can restore this back
<root____5> up in the new system
<ryneke> TJ-: so i ran the command for v1 ("gpg --edit-key") and gave it ultimate trust but "gpg2 --list-keys" still doesn't show it
<idasvleter> im trying to connect but it says access is denied
<\9> root____5: 15.04 is EOL
<idasvleter> im trying to connect but it says access is denied (openssh)
<bekks> So enter the correct credentials.
<idasvleter> i di
<idasvleter> i did*
<bekks> Then access would not have been denied.
<ryneke> TJ-: should i delete the flag file again?
<TJ-> ryneke: I'm not sure what the heck is going on, but I'm sure it's because the import has only 1/2 completed, and the thing is 'confused'
<bekks> idasvleter: Are you using NAT for your vm?
<jwitko> TJ- This bug exists in trusty as well ?
<OerHeks> root____5, that would restore all packages from 15.04 ...
<ryneke> TJ-: ok, so re-importing should help right?
<jwitko> TJ- everything seems to be referencing Xenial
<voot> nacc: yes it includes an install: line
<curlyears> root____5: I think parrt of your problewm could be that that approach won't copy the partition table (I could well be wrong)
<TJ-> ryneke: I'm wondering if you should copy the entire .gnupg/ directory to a back-up name, copy your v1 secret ring and public keyring over, and then let gpg2 do a fresh import attempt
<\9> idasvleter: try use the -v switch with ssh to get more detailed output as to why is it failing
<idasvleter> bekks: what
<\9> idasvleter: assuming you control the ssh server, check the output of /var/log/auth.log, it could have something interesting
<bekks> idasvleter: You are using a VM, dont you?
<idasvleter> bekks: what
<\9> er, check that file, not its output
<TJ-> ryneke: also, in gpg2, you can simply re-import your friend's key "gpg2 --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <friends-key-id>"
<ryneke> TJ-: ok will do. the files would be "secring.gpg" for secrete ring and "pubring.gpg" for public keyring, right?
<TJ-> ryneke: I'm not sure which belong to v1 and which to v2, I'll have to read the man pages
<jwitko> TJ- also I'm not sure what makes y ou think that bug is related to my issue ?
<idasvleter> hi
<idasvleter> how to copy a folder with scp while tar?
<TJ-> ryneke: ahhh... helpful notes: "man gpg2" and search down to the section "FILES" (press /^FILES and hit Enter)
<ryneke> TJ-: ok
<bekks> idasvleter: scp -r, no tar needed.
<TJ-> jwitko: similar scenario from what you've told us, similar fragment of a stack trace
<root____5> so who do i do to include partition table in my backup?
<idasvleter> im using windows winscp
<curlyears> *sigh* gpg is too complicated for anything I need.  The only thing I ever used pgp for was sending troll messages to like  minded frieds full of security "key words", designed to make the Feds waste hours and hours of machine time decoding nothing worthwhile (we were mean hackers in those days, it was outright war)
<bekks> idasvleter: Select the folder, copy it.
<\9> we don't support winscp here
<TJ-> jwitko: which kernel version's are the affected systems using?
<idasvleter> i able to connect but i want to transfer a folder but the server doesn't have available size for tar and in windows I can't copy the folder because of some windows rules
<curlyears> root____5: I wish I could tell you, Some one here knows, though
<OerHeks> jwitko, memory issues .. have you tried to run memest86?
<root____5> thank you anyway.let me keep trying may be finally i will find the way!
<TJ-> root____5: is it GPT or MBR?
<root____5> GPT
<TJ-> root____5: see "man sgdisk" and the --backup=file" option
<curlyears> ANYONE: root____5 needs to know how to correctly copy the partition table from one disk to another
<curlyears> thanks, TJ-
<TJ-> there's nothing the 'man' cannot answer!
<curlyears> \true, TJ- (except possibly whether he is a member of the developers team)
<TJ-> curlyears: "man man" as in man pages
<curlyears> ah..still would like to know the answer to my question, though
<curlyears> Once again:  does anyone know any way shhort of editing the source and recompiling, to change the size of the cursor in gnome?
<jinxi> I have been using TW for a few weeks now. Sadly I still type in sudo apt-get
<jinxi> :-(
<jwitko> TJ- ubuntu 14.04.4
<curlyears> I only have one working eye, and cannot see the entire screen on my 27" monitor, and I am constantly losing ghrte location oof the cursor
<jwitko> OerHeks, not yet.  but i find it unlikely that memory failed across 4 systems in 4 days
<OerHeks> cursors are part of your theme, use unity tweak to edit that
<root____5> quit
<curlyears> OerHeks: OK...where do I fine unity tweaks util?
<tgm4883> curlyears: I through there was a button to find the cursor?
<OerHeks> softwarecenter
<TJ-> jwitko: which has the kernel from 15.10 (v4.2) ?
<curlyears> tgm4883: :  if there is, I am unaware of it
<jwitko> TJ- no way older than that.  3.13
<jwitko> 3.13.0-46-generic
<TJ-> jwitko: so they're not using the Hardware Enablement stack?
<jwitko> TJ- I don't know what that is
<jwitko> but I don't think so
<OerHeks> tgm4883,  that used to be, removed now
<TJ-> jwitko: from the wiki: "By default, the 14.04.4 point release will ship with a newer 4.2 Linux kernel from Ubuntu 15.10, ..."
<tgm4883> OerHeks: :(
<OerHeks> tgm4883, like this http://askubuntu.com/a/230103
<TJ-> jwitko: that bug report I referenced looks closest to the screenshot and scenrio you've described
<ryneke> TJ-: ok, so i deleted all files in ~/.gnupg, put pubring.gpg and secring.gpg back in and tried importing my friend's file - no luck though
<TJ-> ryneke: well as I said you can fetch the friend's key directly, no need to import it from v1
<ryneke> TJ-: seahorse had my own key imported but greyed out
<TJ-> ryneke:  "gpg2 --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <friends-key-id>"
<ryneke> TJ-: well, i only have it as an .asc file
<TJ-> ryneke: ahhh, OK, then you need the --import option then
<ryneke> TJ-: you mean gpg2 --import <key-id>?
<TJ-> ryneke: for an ASC file "gpg2 --import file.asc"
<TJ-> ryneke: as for the greyed out bit, I'm assuming that's indicating the key isn't ultimately trusted, so that'll need the whole "gpg2 --edit-key <key-id>"  trust > 5 (ultimate) > save " process once more
<squigz> Does anyone recognize the nick skraito or smecin?
<root_of_eviler> im trying to write a kickstart, and neither %packages nor preseed pkgsel/include seems to be working - anyone done this before?
<uptime> squigz: Indeed, why's that?
<curlyears> )-:  went into software center, found unity tweak tool, clicked "more information" it came up[ and said it was available from "universe" so I clicked "use this source."  The "use this source greys out, sand the progress icon on the top bar just sits and spins forever, with nnothing happening
<squigz> uptime: may I pm you?
<uptime> squigz: Please do :)
<ryneke> TJ-: ok, so it was imported and "gpg2 --list-keys" does now show both keys... but seahorse doesn't show it
<TJ-> ryneke: seahorse uses the gpg-agent I believe. It might be easiest to do a log-out and log-in just to ensure all the bits are in sync with each other.
<XxNemoXx> how do i install ubuntu
<ryneke> TJ-: HA!
<ryneke> TJ-: i gave his key ultimate trust with "gpg2 --edit-key" - now it shows up!
<XxNemoXx> ryneke
<TJ-> ryneke: that doesn't sound right, ultimate should usually only be for your own key, but if it doesn't show up in seahorse until set to ultimate that suggests the View > Show All isn't working correctly
<TJ-> !install | XxNemoXx
<ubottu> XxNemoXx: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ryneke> TJ-: ok what trust level should i give it?
<XxNemoXx> TJ i need you to type /quit
<TJ-> ryneke: I'd think "fully" would be correct
<TJ-> XxNemoXx: and I need you to behave and follow the channel guidelines shown in the topic
<XxNemoXx> TJ i need you to type /quit
<ryneke> TJ-: ok, did that, it's still there
<nacc> root_of_eviler: sure, what is happening?
<XxNemoXx> ok
<root_of_eviler> nacc: so far, nothing
<TJ-> ryneke: so now Evolution (finally!) can see the key?
<root_of_eviler> nacc: i do get one log line where it looks like its trying to install the packages, but they dont end up installed
<ryneke> TJ-: YES! xD
<TJ-> ryneke: about &%^&(&! time!
<ryneke> TJ-: and evolution is using it too
<ryneke> TJ-: hehe
<nacc> root_of_eviler: can you pastebin that line?
<nacc> root_of_eviler: and possibly your kickstart file?
<ryneke> TJ-: well thanks so much for your advice!!
<root_of_eviler> sure, hold on
<ryneke> TJ-: ... and patience
<doomwhisp> I am having a problem installing ubuntu 16 from 14. During the installation i pressed (windows key)+L trying to lock the screen, and something went wrong. I'm seeing a black screen for a long time. What should i do?
<XxNemoXx> LAGG
<bekks> doomwhisp: Once 16.04.1 is released, the direct upgrade path from 14.04 to 16.04.1 will be supported.
<XxNemoXx> bekks
<root_of_eviler> nacc: the kickstart - http://pastebin.com/iJgnWtqd
<XxNemoXx> that wont work
<bekks> XxNemoXx: What wont work?
<Faiz> hey
<mcphail> doomwhisp: upgrading from 14.04 -> 16.04 isn't supported yet, and I'm sure screen locking during an update isn't a terribly good idea. If you log on to a virtual terminal, are there still dpkg processes running?
<XxNemoXx> someone kick me i cant leave
<XxNemoXx> my mouse wont work
<Faiz> how to kick /
<Faiz> ?
 * dax blinks
<tgm4883> XxNemoXx: /wc
<tgm4883> XxNemoXx: or /part or /quit should both work
<root_of_eviler> nacc: the log line: http://pastebin.com/5pECVjKz
<OerHeks> XxNemoXx, please not again, you did tthis yesterday too
<Faiz> hmm
<OerHeks> XxNemoXx, next time: turn of power
<XxNemoXx> d
<coffeeguy> tab key to edit box /quit
<Queenslayer> Deleted Ubuntu
<Queenslayer> UEFI issues are just too overwhelming
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: ok
<jinxi> Queenslayer: install Windows ;-)
<XxNemoXx> it wont work!
<Queenslayer> jinxi, my love is for Linux
<nacc> root_of_eviler: is there a reason you're using kickstart rather thatn preseed?
<Queenslayer> Not Ubuntu per se
<squigz> /close
<squigz> Sorry
<nacc> root_of_eviler: also, i think your kickstart technically has syntax errors (missing %end)
<root_of_eviler> nacc: need to eventually integrate with spacewalk if possible
<dax> XxNemoXx: Cut it out, please. Getting kinda tired of this nonsense.
<netameta> Origami !
<XxNemoXx> ill leave it
<Queenslayer> jinxi, I have installed Windows 10
<Wilson06> WHY ARE YOU BEING MEAN TO XXNEMOXX
<jinxi> Queenslayer: what distro are you going to install?
<bekks> Wilson06: Stop trolling.
<Queenslayer> Battery life is way better than Ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> root_of_eviler: ok, not sure that's possible, but maybe it is :) my personal preference would be to get a preseed install working, then replace whatever bits you want with kickstart equivalents, as supported by ubuntu
<Queenslayer> jinxi, probably debian or Fedora
<jinxi> Queenslayer: why not opensuse TW?
<tgm4883> omg what a noob
<Queenslayer> Opensuse lol
<Queenslayer> Not yet
<root_of_eviler> nacc: which section do you think needs an %end?  everythings got one except the main and packages, which dont seem to require them per other docs and examples
<nacc> root_of_eviler: i'm not sure %packages is supported by ubuntu's kickstart parser, based upon a lack of handler in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/kickseed/master/files/head:/handlers/
<Faiz> hmm
<Faiz> my show desktop icon has been lost
<Faiz> nd my shift workspace too
<Queenslayer> jinxi, is it a common issue with laptops that come pre-installed with Windows that the battery life is optimised for them?
<OerHeks> Queenslayer, so your visit here is useless?
<Faiz> nd my terminal is blank
<Queenslayer> Because Ubuntu gave me half the time
<Queenslayer> OerHeks, not really
<jinxi> Queenslayer: I don't know
<root_of_eviler> nacc: i was a bit confused about that as well, as package selection is listed as supported on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility#Integration_with_Preseed
<Faiz> how to pm someone ?
<squigz> Faiz: //msg <name> <message>
<squigz> one /
<Faiz> thx
<Queenslayer> OerHeks, I actually love the new Unity version
<root_of_eviler> nacc: thats why i tried the preseed pkgsel/include, but it didnt seem to work either
<Queenslayer> But just doesn't work well with my hardware
<nacc> root_of_eviler: hrm, you're right, strange
<Queenslayer> Probably look for an older version
<jinxi> Queenslayer: what laptop?
<Queenslayer> Acer
<TJ-> Queenslayer: battery life issues are usually caused by bugs in the firmware on the motherboard, specifically in the ACPI DSDT, where it doesn't provide full functionality unless it detects a Windows OS. Linux can report itself as a Windows OS to work around that bug
<jinxi> Queenslayer: what model?
<Faiz> does anyone hve the idea on how to repair my blank terminal ?
<Queenslayer> TJ-, that is handy to know
<Queenslayer> jinxi, a crap one lol.  E5-411
<TJ-> Faiz: log in remotely and maybe use something like light-locker-command -d"
<Faiz> hmm
<Faiz> im just a newbie
<Faiz> so how to log in remotely ?
<jinxi> Queenslayer: it is a good laptop
<Queenslayer> It's okay
<henry__> Hola?
<Queenslayer> Solid battery life is what makes me keep it
<TJ-> Faiz: or else switch to another console with Ctrl+Alt+F1 and see if you can log-in there, which would give you chance to kill the screensaver/lock
<nicomachus> Queenslayer: there are some options here which may be helpful: https://askubuntu.com/questions/400/tips-to-extend-battery-life-for-laptops-and-notebooks
<henry__> Alguien puede recomendarme el equivalente ubuntu de pdf converter proffesional?
<nacc> root_of_eviler: what version of ubuntu, fwiw?
<root_of_eviler> nacc: 16.04
<Faiz> tht isnt screen saver
<TJ-> henry__: try Master PDF Editor
<Faiz> my graphics are probably damaged
<Faiz> there r also black borders around every window
<Faiz> plus i cant see anything in them , the notifications are black as well
<henry__> Quiero unir varias páginas en un pdf. Master PDF lo hará?
<TJ-> Faiz: sounds like a symptom of the packages in the midst of the release upgrade
<Faiz> hmm
<henry__> Lo probaré. Thanks!
<Faiz> so any way to solve tht stuff ?
<squigz> Did you try turning it off and on again?
<Queenslayer> Thanks nicomachus
<Queenslayer> I've bookmarked it
<squigz> Faiz: there is no need to PM me..
<squigz> Yes, I was. Try rebooting. :P
<Faiz> oh
<Faiz> i hev
<Faiz> hve*
<Faiz> several times
<squigz> Ah
<squigz> That's about as much help as I can be, then. :P
<Faiz> been a week since i found black borders
<Faiz> nd nearly 4 days since my terminal is blank
<Faiz> i cant see anything in it , but the commands work in them
<Faiz> so to avoid confusion im using UXTerm
<nacc> root_of_eviler: sorry, was otp -- i'm not sure what's happening unfortunately, does that log line *not* get printed if you don't use %packages or pkgsel?
<nacc> root_of_eviler: which installer is this kickstart/preseed-ing?
<nacc> root_of_eviler: as in, desktop, server, etc
<root_of_eviler> server, and i didnt see that line come up until i started using pkgsel
<nacc> root_of_eviler: hrm, my only suggestion would be to try starting with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cobbler/Preseed and getting it preseeded exactly how you want, just to verify it works properly. And, to be clear, everythign but the package selection is working?
<root_of_eviler> nacc: so far, yes everything else is working.
<DrMontilla_>  my alsa is going mute everytime i reboot or logoff/on. i can run alsamixer, select the soundcard and un-mute, but the settings reset every reboot or logon. any help?
<morfblau> hello all.  curious to know if anyone has found a better alternative for inline PGP for email on Ubuntu than Thunderbird/Enigmail?
<ijens> Hi, Mint Cinnamon 17.3 sound suddenly stopped, speakers sometimes just short buzz
<dax> ubottu: mintsupport | ijens
<ubottu> ijens: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ijens> ooops wrong channel
<ijens> sorry
<root_of_eviler> nacc: does preseed install dependencies by default?
<toorap> hi all
<nacc> root_of_eviler: how do you mean? for a given package?
<root_of_eviler> nacc: yeah - openssh-server has lots of deps.  maybe its failing silently when hitting the user prompt.
<root_of_eviler> hmm so i just checked out the full syslog, and the line openssh-server appears in is the list of suggested packages
<nacc> root_of_eviler: that's not a preseed thing, but an apt/dpkg thing and yes, it can't/won't install a package in isolation
<nacc> root_of_eviler: pkgsel doesn't have a user prompt
<nacc> root_of_eviler: while in contrast the apt frontend does
<root_of_eviler> nacc: that makes sense, woudlnt be able to install much if it didnt
<nacc> root_of_eviler: yeah :)
<vortex_> i need some help
<vortex_> i run apt-get update and im getting a warning
<vortex_> W: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg: Signature by key 630239CC130E1A7FD81A27B140976EAF437D05B5 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<ciccio> testù
<genii> vortex_: The minimum key strength for repositories was increased recently. It is just a warning and will not prevent you from installing or removing anything.
<vortex_> ok but is there any way to clean it up
<napalm_> not really just remove uninstall whatever is giving you that error if it bothers you.
<genii> vortex_: No. It will only go away if the devs sign the precise repositories with a stronger key.
<vortex_> i see
<nacc> vortex_: no, it's a repository issue, not a client issue
<vortex_> thank you guys
<ciccio> list
<napalm_> If you look into the crystal language it's repos are SHA-1
<napalm_> blaming everything on the devs -.-
<ciccio> non ci capisco niente
<ciccio> chi mi aiuta
<genii> !it | ciccio
<ubottu> ciccio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<brunch875> beat me to it
<ciccio> grazie
<napalm_> Ha avuto un problema con una chiave debole SHA .
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<brunch875> hmm I just tried to drag and  drop a file into an executable
<brunch875> I expected it to ./executable file
<brunch875> but it didn't actually do anything. Am I missing something? :D¿
<morfblau> I find that only works with certain executables as well, same behavior.
<nacc> i'm assuming you mean a launcher? or are you actually dragging to something in nautilus in /usr/bin ?
<nacc> i would think it would depend on the launcher if so
<Jordan_U> brunch875: I don't have any DE up at the moment but I would expect that to work if you were dragging onto .desktop files (launchers) but not onto random executable files.
<brunch875> Oh I see...
<Pici> I like relay/25
<Pici> oops
<jinxi> can some one recommend me a wireless USB headset with linux support?
<MonkeyDust> jinxi  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> jinxi: ##hardware would probably be a better place to ask
<genii> ##hardware or ##linux
<morfblau> hello all.  curious to know if anyone has found a better alternative for inline PGP for email on Ubuntu than Thunderbird/Enigmail?
<TJ-> morfblau: 'better' is a personal judgment; what feature are you missing?
<morfblau> good point.  A better way to phrase my question would be, "Does Thunderbird/Enigmail have any drawbacks which prevent it from being a truly secure solution?"
<Tume> can i disable the "piip" sound when changing the volume?
<akis> hi all. in previous distros was available the way to disable user's name at the log in screen according these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM . Is it available this option in 16.04 too?
<and0uille> Yo
<TJ-> morfblau: not that I'm aware of, although if you're using it with IMAP4 be aware that if you allow unencrypted drafts the plaintext will be on the server, not local on the client
<morfblau> TJ: understood, thanks!
<stacy-> can ubuntu(laptop) share internet with other computers?
<stacy-> using wifi?
<OerHeks> akis, seems so, yes http://www.askmeaboutlinux.com/?p=3255, but the original factoid you posted is more advanced
<TJ-> stacy-: yes, as an Access Point of an Ad-Hoc network, although the functions available can depend on the wifi hardware's chipset, its firmware, and the driver
<stacy-> TJ how can i setup a WPA using a ubuntu laptop?
<akis> Oerheks: thank you for the link provided. i had an idea to do the same but i was afraid to harm my system. i will try it right now to see if works.
<TJ-> akis: I have "/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/70-hide-users.conf " with the 3 lines: "[SeatDefaults]" "greeter-hide-users=true" and "allow-guest=false"
<stacy-> TJ.. is the only way to do this from shell command for the network manager?
<akis> TJ: @14.04 i had greeter-hide-users=true greeter-show-manual-login=true in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<OerHeks> stacy-, it is all in the networkmanager now http://i.imgur.com/VsbqMfO.jpg
<TJ-> stacy-: you can use "nmtui" (text user interface) or "nmcli" (command line interface)
<stacy-> TJ.. do i need to rung nmtui as administrator?
<chris64> hi
<stacy-> hi chris64
<stacy-> are you familar with ubuntu wifi?
<chris64> I'm troubling to compile a c++ program that requires a thread library. I've build boost 1.61.0 and clang 3.9 myself but it fails to find the pthread libary installed on the system. It's Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<chris64> do have some hints I could try? at the moment. I have no idea what to do else
<nacc> chris64: what program? and what is the exact error?
<stacy-> i did the wifi sharing last year using nmtui before
<stacy-> but the new ubuntu version seems differnt
<OerHeks> stacy-, again: it is all in the networkmanager now http://i.imgur.com/VsbqMfO.jpg
<zumba_addict> hey folks, how can I check if our server is ubuntu or fedora if /etc/issue have been cleared?
<chris64> nacc: a private one. it's using cmake as a meta build system and configures this by "find_package(Threads)"
<\9> stacy-: of course the new ubuntu version seems different, it wouldn't be a new ubuntu version otherwise
<OerHeks> zumba_addict, cat /etc/issue # shows it
<nacc> OerHeks: i'm guessing zumba_addict deleted or emptied that file :)
<zumba_addict> i just mentioned about issue file :)
<stacy-> oerherks.. i am trying to use WPA but WPA is only available in nmtui
<nacc> zumba_addict: you could look at /proc/version as the kernels are quite different
<\9> zumba_addict: check whether you have apt-get or yum installed
<genii> zumba_addict: lsb_release -c
<zumba_addict> got it
<stacy-> oerheks.. is WPA available in ubuntu 15?
<MonkeyDust_> nmtui saved my day
<Keitaro> hello all
<zumba_addict> the server is rebooting
<Keitaro> i have some question about the command line plz
<Keitaro> i am a little bit noob
<cekilic> close
<\9> !ask | Keitaro
<ubottu> Keitaro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> stacy-, wpa /wpa personal and wpa/wpa enterprise is available .. see security tab
<MonkeyDust_> Keitaro  let's hear it, in one line
<nacc> chris64: are you hitting something like? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5395309/cmake-and-threads ?
<Uranium> stacy-	can somebody please help me with using ubuntu laptop as a wifi network sharing?
<Uranium> ^^^ stacy-   there u go now stop asking that in #opencart
<OerHeks> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<stacy-> uranium.. for some reason when i go into edit connection ..that specific window doesnt show for the editing
<stacy-> oerkeks.. please guide on how to get to this window interface http://i.imgur.com/VsbqMfO.jpg
<chris64> nacc: yes. but find_package(Threads) fails altough /usr/include/pthreads.h is there :(
<OerHeks> edit connections > new > select the wifi tab
<chris64> nacc: */usr/include/pthread.h
<OerHeks> * and look to all the tabs, dhcp/dns and more
<nacc> chris64: is it this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24813827/cmake-failing-to-detect-pthreads-due-to-warnings/25130590#25130590
<MonkeyDust_> stacy-  type sta and then hit tab to autocomplete ... do this for other nicknames too
<stacy-> oerkeks.. the connection i created isnt showing in the network ..and i cant detect that connection with my other devices
<chris64> nacc: I can check it but I'm on cmake 3.5.2 :|
<stacy-> monkeydust..are  you refering to the network wifi configueration?
<MonkeyDust_> stacy-  no, to this channel #ubuntu
<nacc> chris64: ok, i think this is a cmake issue (rather than a generic ubuntu issue) -- someone else with more experience with it will probably need to help, if that's the case
<stacy-> stacy- stacks88 Stanislasss Stanto StatelessCat StathisA
<chris64> ehhhh
<chris64> yes, it's there. I'll check if my own cmake build is using this file
<chris64> nacc:
<stacy-> ?
<mohammed> slt
<mohammed> cv
<Guest65305> mmmm
<stacy-> oerhks
<stacy-> oerhks.. i have created the name for the wireless ..but it does not show .. is there a step i misseD?
<OerHeks> did you fill in Bssid  = broadcast ssid, not ssid
<nacc> chris64: ack, sorry i couldn't be of more help
<OerHeks> and checked ipv4/ipv6 settings?
<OerHeks> security WPA, and key ?
<chris64> nacc: it's failing to compile pthread.h with this error: /usr/include/sched.h:28:10: fatal error: 'stddef.h' file not found
<chris64> nacc: seems that it's not the cmake bug
<nitish> I am unable to install anything in ubuntu 16.04 lts.
<Wicaeed> Is there any way to change the resolution of the kernel panic screen? I have a system that for some reason isn't logging a kernel panic and also refusing to boot, I'm trying to get more information displayed about the error message >_<
<TJ-> chris64: check the -I (include directories) to ensure the parent of stddef.h is included
<nacc> chris64: yeah, i think the stddef.h comes from /usr/include/linux, e.g.
<nacc> nitish: please provide more details? fresh install? gui or cli?
<nitish> I am unable to install anything. Its showing unable to locate pacage.
<chris64> nacc: is that ubuntu specific?
<nacc> chris64: yeah, that's the path on my ubuntu machine, i should have said
<nitish> nacc: Its showing unable to locate package.
<nacc> nitish: what package?
<nacc> nitish: did you run `apt-get update` ?
<nitish> nacc: any package.
<nacc> nitish: give an example.
<nacc> Wicaeed: well, the kernel has panic'd at that point :)
<nitish> nacc: I've already updated it
<nitish> few days back
<nitish> again updating.
<TJ-> Wicaeed: from the boot-loader menu, add to the "linux ..." line "debug early_printk=vga" and remove any "quiet splash"
<nacc> Wicaeed: many kernel panics won't get logged, as the kernel needs to be operational for disk operations, etc.
<nacc> nitish: you have to update regularly
<stacy-> my connection somehow got disconnected... oerkeks
<nacc> nitish: that is, it's recommended to run an update before an install command (within reason, of course, if you do a bunch of installs in a row, you don't need to update each time)
<nitish> nacc: ok. updating.
<nitish> nacc: I can only update the system, and cant play any video.
<stacy-> oerkeks.. do i leaev the  SSID blank and fill in only the BSSID ?
<nitish> nacc: Every package is shwoing unable to locate.
<nacc> nitish: you still haven't answered my question -- name a pacakge.
<akis> hi again. i just installed my samsung ml-2160 series printer using the driver provided by Samsung which i used under 14.04 too. the printer was recognized as 'ML-2160' and worked properly, but i choosed once more to install it using probably 16.04 drivers and recognized it as "ML-2160-series". After that i had 2 same printers and i deleted the second one "ML-2160-series' and i kept the initial 'ML-2160'. I rebooted (user's hide works now properl
<akis> y) and i saw that there is only one printer but instead of 'ML-2160' now says "ML-2160-series". Is there any way to see somewhere if there any left files on my system after i deleted one of them? where sysem keeps printers files?
<nitish> nacc: vlc
<nacc> nitish: can you pastebin the output of `apt-get update; apt-get install vlc` ?
<genii> !info vlc
<stacy-> when ii try to fill in the BSSID.. the save icon greys out and wont let me save
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-5 (xenial), package size 1474 kB, installed size 4586 kB
<genii> Hm, in universe
<nacc> genii: good point; nitish do you have the universe component enabled?
<zumba_addict> so most likely this linux is a Fedora - Linux version 4.5.2-302.fc24.x86_64 (mockbuild@bkernel01.phx2.fedoraproject.org) (gcc version 6.0.0 20160406 (Red Hat 6.0.0-0.20) (GCC) ) #1 SMP Wed Apr 27 14:22:29 UTC 2016
<nacc> zumba_addict: yes it is fc24 based, most likely
<zumba_addict> thanks
<nacc> zumba_addict: i mean, in theory, one could be malicious and fake all that
<zumba_addict> that's true
<nacc> zumba_addict: so it's not foolproof and lsb_release is probably better
<nitish> nacc: Its showing unable to locate package  vlc.
<stacy-> oerkheks.. how can i edit the BSSID without it being greyed out
<zumba_addict> it doesn't have apt-get, only yum too
<nacc> nitish: pastebin as requested, or possibly you just need to add universe
<zumba_addict> so most likely it's a fedora
<nacc> zumba_addict: well that puts it in the rhel family :)
<zumba_addict> yup :)
<nacc> zumba_addict: and the kernel is a fc24 kernel
<zumba_addict> got it
<nitish> nacc: actually this problem is in my another pc. So, I am unable to paste the exact output.
<nitish> nacc: But every package is shown unable to locate package package_name
<OerHeks> stacy-, perhaps the wificard or driver is not suited for adhoc sharing
<TJ-> stacy-: see this example: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/nmtui-AP-config.png
<nacc> nitish: it's not possible, really, for me to debug it without that output. If all the packages you tried were in universe, then maybe you're missing the universe component in your sources
<OerHeks> stacy-, it is also a good idea to disable wifi first, before editting
<nitish> nacc: how can I add universe?
<chris64> TJ-: nacc: Seems like gcc ships this file on it's own: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.8/include/stddef.h
<chris64> in
<chris64> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libgcc-4.8-dev/filelist
<stacy-> oerheks.. i used a name testtest as the wifi name.. can this name be useD?
<nacc> !universe | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<bekks> stacy-: Sure.
<stacy-> oerheks.. the mode is infrastructure right?
<TJ-> chris64: the package that installs the one you want is libgcc-5-dev
<stacy-> bekks.. it still shows greyed and wont let me save the connection
<TJ-> chris64: (on 16.04)
<nacc> chris64: ah yes, then you want libgcc-...dev
<nikhil_> hey hi
<nitish> ubottu: please explain more. I am unable to understand & I know that you are a bot.
<ubottu> nitish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chris64> TJ-: nacc: I've just found out that clang ships them too. so they're included implicitly. I'll check the paths of my custom clang build. http://clang.llvm.org/docs/FAQ.html
<Guest26710> what is the matter nitish
<Guest26710> ?
<nacc> nitish: did you read the links?
<stacy-> the save icon still does not let me save in the editing connection
<nitish> Guest26710: I am unable to install anything in ubuntu 16.04. Really frustrated.
<nitish> nacc: nope.
<Guest26710> ok tried restarting ?
<nitish> nacc: I am trying to fix this. Don't have time to read useless long articles. sorry
<stacy-> can somebody help?
<akis> does anyone know why thunderbird's icon on indicator plugin is so small @ 16.04?
<Guest26710> nitish try this commands" sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock" "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<nacc> nitish: that's ridiculous. the links are not long articles, they are an explanation of ubuntu's components and how to enable the ones you want
<nacc> nitish: or you could, as i mentioned, provide output from the commands on the system in question, i have no way of knowing what the actual issue is otherwise, beyond guessing and referring you to documentation
<nitish> Guest26710 I did this. This doesn't work in ubuntu 16.04
<Guest26710> ok
<nacc> Guest26710: those don't seem like valid suggestions for the issue in question
<nitish> nacc: right now I am updating. after update I'll
<nacc> Guest26710: whereby nitish is getting 'unable to locate pacakge X'. You certainly don't restart for that, and apt would complain differently if it could not acquire its own lock
<nitish> nacc: and how can I pastebin output?
<stacy-> it wont let me save when i fill in the BSSID...please help
<nacc> !paste | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> nitish: pastebinit should work
<stacy-> hi nacc
<nitish> nacc: pastebinit is not installed in my that pc, and I am unable to install anything. So I tell me how can I patebin it.
<nitish> nacc: sudo apt install pastebinit showing "unable to locate the package".
<stacy-> please help regarding network edit.. when i try to edit BSSID.. the save button goes grey
<glass> i am having trouble viewing my pdf files some of the text has a block with a x in it instead of letters
<jagveer> hello
<jagveer> :D
<bekks> stacy-: basically you dont need to edit the BSSID, all you need to do is specifying the SSID.
<jagveer> what's up everybody?
<nacc> nitish: you might have to manually type it, or save the output to a file, copy it to the machine you're on now and pastebin it
<glass> sup jag
<stacy-> bekks.. but the SSID doesnt show in the network
<jagveer> im having an issue
<jagveer> when i use "apt-get update"
<glass> its just apt now
<jagveer> it is locked
<glass> sudo apt update
<jagveer> it does not work
<jagveer> at all
<glass> rm - rf
<nacc> jagveer: apt is already running
<jagveer> should i delete the lock file?
<glass> lol no not that
<nacc> jagveer: or was incorrectly stopped/killed
<nacc> jagveer: so it didn't clean up, does `ps aux | grep apt` indicate any apt processes running?
<nacc> jagveer: or `ps aux | grep dpkg` for dpkg processess/locsk
<jagveer> when yesterday i deleted those files
<jagveer> and it perfectly works
<nitish> nacc: sudo apt install pastebinit [sudo] password for nayan: Reading package lists... Done E: Unable to locate pastebinit
<stacy-> can somebody please tell me why the wifi isnt showing for my other divices when i configered everyting in ubuntu?
<jagveer> basically, i would like to install php5 on my machine and it does not allow me to install it.
<nacc> jagveer: what version of ubuntu?
<jagveer> latest version
<nacc> jagveer: 16.04 is php7 only
<jagveer> and its 16.04
<nacc> jagveer: if you want officially supported php5 stay on trusty; or use ondrej's ppa (although then you're using a ppa and ymmv)
<stacy-> bekks.. it still isnt showing in my network
<stacy-> bekks.. can you please assist
<jagveer> nacc : thanks
<jagveer> i will try it
<jagveer> ;)
<jagveer> and what are the purpose of this chat?
<jagveer> :D
<nacc> nitish: i really need to see the output of the update command, so if you can try saving to a file `apt-get update > file`
<nacc> jagveer: see the /topic
<stacy-> bekks.. please help
<ioria> stacy-, the ssid is the name of your lan network that you set up in your router ... you should know it
<nacc> jagveer: or migrate to php7 :)
<jagveer> stacy, did you know your eth0?
<stacy-> ioria.. i am trying to use my laptop to create an ssid for my network
<nitish> nacc: right now updating is under process. waiting to complete
<ioria> stacy-, you set it up in your router config
<stacy-> ioria..but after the configuration the ssid didnt show..
<jagveer> nacc : check your private chat
<stacy-> ioria.. i am trying to use my laptop to broadcast the wifi to my other devices
<ioria> stacy-,  oh, i see
<stacy-> ioria.. but for some reason the ssid isnt showing
<stacy-> ioria..is there a step i missed?
<ioria> stacy-, you mean an hotspot ?
<ioria> stacy-,  https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<stacy-> ioria.. i wish ubuntu can be made more suer friendly.. the help.ubuntu site after following the sets does not show the hotspot icon
<ioria> stacy-,  unity or kde ?
<stacy-> please guide me and find the hotspot icon
<stacy-> i am using the default ubuntu
<stacy-> ioria
<stacy-> i think its unity
<ioria> stacy-,  once i used this http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<MonkeyDust_> stacy-  is there a bar on the right?
<MonkeyDust_> stacy-  is there a bar on the left*
<stacy-> i am using ubuntu 15
<ioria> stacy-,  you need to be connected with eth0
<stacy-> desktop version
<bekks> stacy-: Which Ubuntu 15? 15.04 or 15.10?
<stacy-> ioria.. i have the network cable directly connected to my laptop
<ioria> ok
<stacy-> bekks 15.`0
<stacy-> 15.10
<stacy-> ioria.. i cant find the hotspot button
<Ben64> maybe your card doesn't support it
<stacy-> ben64 but it worked before
<Codfection> Guys I cant change my calendar language
<Codfection> The application Language support has closed unexpectedly
<Codfection> Any idea how to solve this?
<stacy-> bekks..the hotspot button is turned on but its greyed out
<bekks> stacy-: Does your card support adhoc mode?
<stacy-> bekks.. yes it does
<stacy-> bekks.. i have hotspot turned on but its not showing up in the other devices
<dP93> #babel.it
<Ben64> you said you couldn't find the button
<bekks> stacy-: You already said that a couple of times.
<stacy-> is this a bug within the 15.10 ubuntu?
<Ben64> no
<stacy-> ben64.. which step am i missing?
<Ben64> who knows, you keep changing your story
<stacy-> ben64.. i have a laptop ubuntu 15.10
<Ben64> you should just buy an access point
<glass> <--- is looking for help with figuring out how i can use bash to scan the entire tree of my Downloads folder and search for ".pdf" move those to a different folder and delete the remaining files after that move?
<stacy-> ben64.. it must be the way i am configuering this
<stacy-> ben64..it worked 2 months ago.. but now it doesnt
<ioria> stacy-,  your wifi connection, apart from hotspot,   is ok ?
<stacy-> ioria.. my laptop has a network cable
<stacy-> ioria.. do i need the BSSID configuered?
<nacc> glass: `find Downloads -type f -name '*.pdf' -exec mv {} <destination>/. \;` then `rm -r Downloads/* ?
<nacc> glass: don't just go and run that
<nacc> glass: but that's roughly what you'd need, i'd read the find manpage and google for examples, it's a pretty powerful command
<Ben64> yeah, i wouldn't make a script that auto deletes things
<ioria> stacy-,  i asked you if , disconnecting the cable, you can  connect to the network
<Codfection> Any idea how to solve this?
<nacc> Ben64: :)
<Codfection> The application Language support has closed unexpectedly
<Codfection> cant change my calendar language :(
<stacy-> ioriia.. if i connect using wifi with laptop.. yes i can connect
<Codfection> Any idea how to solve this?
<Codfection> The application Language support has closed unexpectedly
<Codfection> please help
<Ben64> Codfection: don't repeat that fast
<nacc> !patience | Codfection
<ubottu> Codfection: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Sabel> Hi there! just wondering if there was anyone available to help me out with my wireless driver issue.
<Ben64> Sabel: ask your question to find out
<Sabel> Oh, My apologies.
<stacy-> iconia..my wireless section looks different from the site you provided.. http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<Codfection> guys which theme to use
<Codfection> is it because of the macbuntu theme I am using?
<stacy-> iconia ..i only have wirless hotspot (switch off to connect to a wirelss netowrk.. network name: .. i have none of the confitueration at the botton in the picture http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<Sabel> I'm having issues trying to get my wireless card to work. I run lspci in the terminal and it me "Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev a2)" for a wireless device. I've checked the "Additional drivers" section of the system settings and unfortunatly don't have one there ready for me to activate and I'm not really sure where to go nex
<Sabel> t on linux.
<TJ-> Sabel: try using "lspci -nnk" and report the [vendor:product] id and any kernel module in use
<duffo> hi, i just upgraded 14.04 to 16.04 and now i get "/dev/sda1: clean, 121563/920272 files, 701079/3680256 blocks". does anyone know whats wrong?
<zicus> ciao
<zicus> !list
<ubottu> zicus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<duffo> when trying to boot
<bekks> duffo: nothing is wrong on that line.
<stacy-> is it only possible to do this using umtui ?
<duffo> bekks, its get stuck on it
<stacy-> bekks.. please help
<Sabel> "Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros Device [168c:0042] (rev 30)
<Sabel>  Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc Device [11ad:1806]
<Sabel>  Kernel driver in use: ath10k_pci
<Sabel>  Kernel modules: ath10k_pci" is this what you're looking for?
<bekks> stacy-: I never setup an adhox network graphically.
<bekks> stacy-: I'm sorry, but I'm afraid I cant help you.
<stacy-> bekks.. i am trying to do a WPA
<bekks> duffo: And you are aware of the fact that a direct upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 isnt supported yet?
<stacy-> is there somebody in here that knows how to make this work?
<duffo> bekks: I am now..
<stacy-> this is so hard.. just getting the hotspot working on ubuntu takes the whole day
<stacy-> why cant this be made more simple and easliy configuered?
<stacy-> the documentation shown http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/ is different from my ubuntu 15.10
<zicus> ciao
<zicus> !list
<genii> !it | zicus
<ubottu> zicus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dax> i wouldn't bother for !list'ers, genii
<lorddoskias1> hello
<reisio> stacy-: maybe something here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/323335/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-with-an-ubuntu-laptop-access-point-mode
<lorddoskias1> how can i get turbostat to show the % of time my cpu spends in various c-states?
<reisio> lorddoskias1: hi
<lorddoskias1> because currently it only shows some mxz readings
<aLLamox> Good morning by mistake my source.list have been missed
<aLLamox> I would like to restore it to default
<dstarh> We've got a build system, using ruby/capistrano that bootstraps servers for us.  It's responsible for running apt-get install on a bunch of packages. We're updating to add a new package, supplied by a different repo ppa:webupd8team/java
<zincrokx> how to write a script if i want to access gmail from custom launcher or by clicking on icon? Just thought
<bartje> hi all, got a weird problem here after upgrade to 16.04 : I can log into gnome classic, but regular gnome shell returns to login screen :-| .
<aLLamox> any trustable default source list
<dstarh> we'd rather not do a full apt-get update so I've got the script just updating that repo
<Sabel> I'm having issues trying to get my wireless card to work. I run lspci in the terminal and it me "Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev a2)" for a wireless device. I've checked the "Additional drivers" section of the system settings and unfortunatly don't have one there ready for me to activate. I also ran "lspci -nnk" and got "Netwo
<Sabel> rk controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros Device [168c:0042] (rev 30)
<Sabel>  Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc Device [11ad:1806]
<Sabel>  Kernel driver in use: ath10k_pci
<Sabel>  Kernel modules: ath10k_pci" and i'm not really sure where to go from here..
<aLLamox> !sourcelist
<nacc> aLLamox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<dstarh> but it's got a dependency on java-common, how do I go about finding repo that contains java common and just update that repo
<nacc> aLLamox: might be out of date :/
<reisio> zincrokx: 'firefox http://gmail.com/' is one executable string you could use
<aLLamox> nacc Thank u
<nacc> dstarh: that's not how it works, nor is that what i think you want to do
<aLLamox> bbut nacc Im in command line
<nacc> dstarh: you'd be in dependency hell if you only piecewise updated yours ystem
<stacy-> the BSSID is only for this format? 01;05:03?
<aLLamox> i dont have GUI
<zincrokx> okay reisio
<aLLamox> can any one just cat /etc/apt/source.list
<aLLamox> and pastebin me
<aLLamox> can u nacc
<sebsebseb> h
<stacy-> zinkcokx.. please help
<aLLamox> and when I try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories I got internal server error
<nacc> aLLamox: hrm, me too :/
<dstarh> nacc thats what I figured.  should I just freeze all of the other installs after the initial install that way we can safely run update?
<nitish> nacc: Unable to complete the update. Last lines of the output is Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sebsebseb> stacy-: what do you want help with, maybe I can help
<aLLamox> nacc can u cat /etc/apt/source.list
<TJ-> Sabel: so the ath10k_pci driver is active on that device. does "ip link show" report the network device?
<stacy-> sebsebseb... i am trying to make my ubuntu laptop into a hotspot
<sebsebseb> stacy-: wireless hot spot/
<sebsebseb> ?
<stacy-> sebsebseb.. yes
<nitish> nacc: I've the full output in a text file. How can I pastebinit?
<stacy-> sebsebseb.. i did it once befoer ...but it doesnt work now
<Sabel> Tj- sorry i'm not sure how to direct message. also i'm pretty new to terminal based stuff, would i just type "ip link show" into the teriminal?
<TJ-> zincrokx: in a script use "xdg-open http://host.domain/path/" to use the system's default browser to open the link
<nacc> nitish: copy it to the computer you're on now and c&p to pastebin?
<TJ-> Sabel: correct :)
<nitish> nacc: ok
<sebsebseb> stacy-: nah can't really help with that
<nacc> dstarh: sorry, not parsing that ... you install a system, the *first*  thing you should do after install is `apt-get update`
<Sabel> Tj- This was the output : 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1
<Sabel>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<Sabel> 2: enp2s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<Sabel>     link/ether 2c:60:0c:85:40:29 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<nacc> !paste | Sabel
<ubottu> Sabel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stacy-> sebsebseb..is it possible to turn a laptop into a hotspot using ubuntu?
<wad> Suggestions on a replacement for gnome-terminal? (It no longer works for me, as I require the ability to set titles of tabs.)
<TJ-> Sabel: for wifi devices the name should start with "wl" , for wired device it'll start "en" ... virtual devices will start with a "v", bridges will have a "br" in their name
<nitish> nacc: I am unable to understand that how to paste the text in pastebin.
<nacc> nitish: do you know how to copy and paste in whatever environment you're in now? open the file and c&p it at pastebin.com?
<stacy-> nitish.. please help me get my laptop turned into a hotspot
<nacc> stacy-: stop asking everyone in the channel
<dstarh> nacc the issue is a bunch of systems have been bootstrapped but now we're adding some additional stuff.  The way the script currently is written it does apt-get update once, and then on each time we deploy, runs apt-get install list-of-pacakges, it lets us add new packages to be installed without updating the rest of the packages but doesn't help if you need to add something in a new repo
<Sabel> Tj- This was the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/16467927/
<nacc> dstarh: that's horribly broken
<stacy-> nacc.. i have followed the steps but things still doesnt work
<nacc> dstarh: if your cached package list is out of date, it will not be able to install certain pacakges, as they will no longer exist in the repositories
<bekks> stacy-: Which steps in particular?
<stacy-> bekks .. the steps in this site is different from my ubuntu15.10 pacakges,
<bekks> stacy-: Tell us every single step.
<nitish> nacc: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/16467942/
<bekks> stacy-: And please dont refer to weird 3rd party sites.
<stacy-> http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<nitish> nacc: output of update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16467942/
<stacy-> bekks.. http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<White_Cat> Hello
<TJ-> Sabel: which Ubuntu release is that on?
<bekks> stacy-: so whats the exact problem at which exact step? "dont work" is much too generic.
<stacy-> bekks.. this does not work too https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.htl
<Sabel> Tj- how would i check? I believe i installed the newest LTS i saw.
<bekks> stacy-: "does not work" is an invalid description.
<stacy-> bekks.. i am having problems creating a hotspot using my laptop
<bekks> stacy-: you told that almost everyone inthis channel now.
<bekks> stacy-: Please start telling us which problem you have at which steps - esactly.
<White_Cat> Good evening from Greece
<bekks> *exactly.
<stacy-> bekks.. the BSSID section
<bekks> stacy-: Where? Which step?
<nacc> nitish: hrm, odd that it's failing to update everything ... are you able to install any packages now?
<TJ-> Sabel: "lsb_release -a" and you should see something like 16.04
<Codfection> 16.04 is full of bugs
<nitish> nacc: no.
<Codfection> language support is closing unexpectedly
<Sabel> TJ- yep 16.04
<TJ-> Sabel: right, so it is the latest, so should have best support. Let's check for errors. can you do "pastebinit <( grep ath10k /var/log/kern.log )" so we can look for errors in the kernel log
<stacy-> bekks   here are the steps ...https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<bekks> stacy-: And which step is causing which trouble for you?
<stacy-> bekks..i cant create a BSSID the save button is greyed out
<bekks> stacy-: Why do you need to enter a BSSID at all?
<nitish> I am unable to download any application in ubuntu 16.04, neither I can update if completly.
<stacy-> bekks.. then what do i need to do?...the wireless isnt showing up in my device
<bekks> nitish: whats the output of "sudo apt update"?
<bekks> stacy-: because it isnt yet created.
<nitish> bekks: output of update is file:///media/nitish/TOSHIBA%20EXT/OS/linux/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<bekks> nitish: Nonsense. :)
<nitish> bekks: output of update is http://paste.ubuntu.com/16467942/
<bekks> Ah :)
<Sabel> TJ- apparently pastebin isnt installed for me (not sure if it was supposed to be by default) but here anyway :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/16468030/ lots of red, doesnt look good.
<nacc> dstarh: do you understand what i mean?
<bekks> nitish: I'd remove the non-working sources, first. :) You have quite a lot of them.
<dstarh> nacc sorry got pulled away
<nitish> bekks: how?
<bekks> nitish: Using a text editor, or the settings menu.
<dstarh> yes I understand what you mean, it's worked because as of now we had a single package list, it got installed once and it was fine.  Now that I need to add additional packages we're seeing the shortcomings
<nitish> bekks: Rahne de beta, tumse na ho payega.
<bekks> nitish: You need to talk english in here, for having a chance that people will understand you ;)
<nacc> dstarh: yeah, and you're also missing all (i'm guessing) security updates during the lifetime of your image :)
<nacc> dstarh: if you aren't runing `apt update` regularly, that is
<nitish> bekks: translate that in google translater.
<bekks> nitish: Why would I?
<TJ-> Sabel: OK, as I thought. Easy to fix.
<nacc> bekks: looking at nitish's sources, though, they're all from archive.ubuntu.com ?
<nitish> I am unable to upadte or download any application. And nobody can fix it.
<dstarh> nacc also a good point
<bekks> nacc: And half of his sources arent reachable.
<nitish> This is completly useless.
<TJ-> Sabel: first you need to install a tool to fetch the latest firmwares. "sudo apt install git"
<nitish> no use of this ubuntu support channel.
<nitish> Is there any admin of this support channel.
<nitish> ?J
<nitish> ?
<Sabel> TJ- Finished, what's next? Also thank you for taking your time to help me :)
<ulkesh> I have added my Google account to the Unity online accounts in my system settings.  My understanding is that Evolution can make use of the already-authenticated accounts in the online accounts.  However, when I launch Evolution, it's requesting that I add an account.  How can I get Evolution to use the Online Accounts?
<TJ-> Sabel: "mkdir -p /tmp/firmware && cd $_"  ... will end up with the current directory being the new /tmp/firmware/
<ulkesh> (I am using Ubuntu 16.04)
<TJ-> Sabel: then "git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git"
<TJ-> Sabel: that will fetch *all* the latest Linux firmware files, from which we'll extract the ath10k files you need
<nacc> nitish: why do you need an admin?
<Sabel> TJ- sorry the  "mkdir -p /tmp/firmware && cd $_" ... will end up with the current directory being the new /tmp/firmware/  bit is lost on me.. Pretty new to teriminal stuff. I get making a new directory..i think?
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: You available or busy? I have a quick question for you.
<TJ-> Sabel: you execute the commands I provide inside the "..." marks exactly as I've put them, and they'll do the operations I comment about in the surrounding text... think of it as learning on the job :)
<zerowolf> Hi
<nitish> nitish: I think, there is a big bug. I am unable to update ubuntu.
<Sabel> TJ- Just want to make sure i'm following your directions properly. Thank you! the knowledge is valuable !
<Umeaboy> What's equivalent to gcc-gfortran in Ubuntu? I can't find that package name with sudo apt-cache search gcc-gfortran
<TJ-> Sabel: if you type "pwd" at this point you should see /tmp/firmware
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: available I guess
<TJ-> !info gfortran-5 | Umeaboy  is that it?
<ubottu> Umeaboy is that it?: gfortran-5 (source: gcc-5): GNU Fortran compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.1-14ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 7946 kB, installed size 23371 kB
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: OK. PM then....
<TJ-> Sabel: ('pwd' means present working directory)
<coin3d> anybody trying to run docker on 16.04?
<Sabel> TJ- Yep correct, So i just made a directory and used git to download all the current firmware into that new directory?
<TJ-> Sabel: correct. has git finished?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | coin3d easier if you ask your real question
<ubottu> coin3d easier if you ask your real question: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sabel> TJ- yes it has
<Codfection> 16.04 is full of bugs
<thanasis> hi guys
<Codfection> why cant I get my language support change calendar language? Anyone?
<thanasis> i need some help with ubuntu
<Codfection> language support is closing unexpectedly
<thanasis> anyone help me?
<bekks> thanasis: You need to specify your issue first :)
<thanasis> i want to make bootable usb with windows for one friend of me and i dont know how
<Codfection> Google it !!!!
<Codfection> thanasis,
<TJ-> Sabel: right, then we can copy the files: "sudo cp -va linux-firmware/ath10k/QCA9377 /lib/firmware/ath10k/"
<bekks> Codfection: Stop it please.
<bekks> !usb | thanasis
<ubottu> thanasis: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thanasis> im using ubuntu
<Codfection> bekks, bro any idea whats causing language support to crash
<Codfection> repeatedly
<Sabel> TJ- Done.
<TJ-> Sabel: then check you see files with "ls -latr /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377/"
<nitish> I am still unable to download anything or update my ubuntu 16.04 lts. Now I am going to downgrade(clean install) it to ubuntu 14.04. Sad :(
<TJ-> Sabel: you should see a directory hw1.0/
<bekks> Codfection: How am I supposed to know - did you check your logs already?
<Codfection> whenever I try to change calender language. it crashes !
<TJ-> Sabel: now lets unload the kernel module and reload it so it can find the firmware it craves: "sudo modprobe -r ath10k_pci && sudo modprobe ath10k_pci"
<ulkesh> nevermind, installing gnome-control-center on Ubuntu 16.04 and using that online accounts allowed evolution to see/use it immediately
<Sabel> TJ- among a couple of others yes.
<thanasis> ubuntu after upgrade says failed to start session
<bekks> thanasis: After upgrading from what to what?
<TJ-> Sabel: at this point if all went well the wifi interface should be there. "ip link show"
<thanasis> i dont know i just use sudo apt-get upgrade command
<Sabel> Tj- yep it seems to be working properly.
<TJ-> Sabel: you have wifi ?
<TJ-> Sabel: try connecting with Network Manager's aapplet
<bekks> thanasis: Using which Ubuntu version?
<squinty> thanasis, or check out pendrivelinux.com for apps and instructions.  unetbootin is another one.  etcher is another at http://www.etcher.io/
<thanasis> ubuntu mate 16.04 lts
<thanasis> how to install winusb for ubuntu?
<Codfection> guys how to downgrade from 16.04 to 14.04?
<nacc> Codfection: downgrades aren't supported, you'd have to reinstall, aiui
<Sabel> Tj- Yep, connected via wifi now :)
<TJ-> Sabel: you're all done then
<bekks> Codfection: By reinstalling 14.04
<Codfection> nacc, I have taken 2 days to install all the applications. and configure them. How to bring them to 14.04
<xangua> Codfection: backup and reinstall
<Sabel> Tj- Wonderful! thank you SO much! do you have time to answer two more questions ? one SUPER quick one possibly more involved?
<Codfection> xangua, any good backup way?
<TJ-> Sabel: fire away :)
<Codfection> xangua, to bring all the apps and settings to new ubuntu?
<Sabel> Tj- well is there an easy way in teriminal to update all things like that? apt update or somthing like that..?
<bekks> !backup | Codfection
<ubottu> Codfection: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<TJ-> Sabel: yes. "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Umeaboy> TJ-: Don't know if that is enough. I want to make sure that all my deps are installed to build Cyanogenmod in Ubuntu 16.04.
<Sabel> TJ- and what do those update exactly..?
<TJ-> Sabel: the firmware was a special case; due to atheros not getting the firmware binaries into the linux-firmware package early enough to be included in 16.04
<TJ-> Sabel: they bring in bug-fixes and  security-updates
<Codfection> bekks duplicating the current system apps and settings to another version can work fine?
<ZeZu> ere
<bekks> Codfection: May, may not. Downgrading settings can be tricky.
<Sabel> -TJ ah alright so we added them manually. Cool. Second question. I've tried to install both chrome and steam through firefox and both of them were opened through "install manager" i believe its called and warned me they possibly wouldn't be free. I clicked install in that window and it brought a little icon into my system tray with a "?" in it that
<Sabel>  just sats "waiting to install" forever.
<Codfection> bekks, so I should clean install another system and re install every thing???? it will take alot of time
<Codfection> especially to configure them :(
<bekks> Codfection: Yeah, thats the caveat of a downgrade.
<Codfection> bekks, if ubuntu new version comes out. do you recommend upgrade or clean install?
<bekks> Codfection: Thats why you have a backup, before upgrading to a new release. You did a bacup before, did you?
<Codfection> because clean install will again have to install everything :(
<bekks> Codfection: We are talking about downgrading currently.
<TJ-> Sabel: That I'm not sure about, but I suspect in the case of steam its their terrible packaging, which I've had the misfortune to try to help others with! I stay well away from that now. The icon may belong to the "Gnome Software" center which again, seems to be rather buggy and hit-and-miss and I don't use :)
<Codfection> how about upgrading?
<Codfection> later when I need to
<bekks> Codfection: NOW you need one..., since you want to downgrade.
<bekks> Codfection: So did you create a backup before upgrading?
<Codfection> DuplicityBackup right?
<Codfection> no
<Codfection> didnt
<Codfection> first time
<TJ-> Codfection: it might be faster to pin down the cause of the bugs you're seeing :)
<Sabel> TJ- oh, alright that's fine i googled how to isntall steam through the terminal and that worked fine anyway. i assume i can do the same with chrome.
<Codfection> TJ the only bug I am having is I cant change the calender language
<Codfection> from language support
<TJ-> Sabel: any package in the archives can be installed simply with "sudo apt install <package-name>"
<wad> So I'm considering switching from "gnome-terminal" to "terminator". In gnome-terminal, I set the active tab color by editing this file: "~/.config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css" (as per http://askubuntu.com/questions/40332/how-to-make-selected-tab-in-terminal-more-prominent). Works great! But that didn't apply to terminator. Is this the same sort of thing I need to do for terminator? How can I tell how to edit this file for that app?
<Codfection> language support keeps crashing once I select English !
<Sabel> TJ- oh..i guess one last question sorry haha, Is there any security risk of removing the Password input on system startup other than someone picking up my laptop and being able to get right in?
<Codfection> TJ
<TJ-> Codfection: have you checked for clues in the log files? user log $HOME/.xsession-errors and system log /var/log/syslog
<Codfection> to check in user or system log?
<TJ-> Sabel: you mean setting auto-login ?
<bekks> Codfection: Both.
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calendar/+bug/1563553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1563553 in gnome-calendar (Ubuntu) "Translations not loading in Gnome Calendar 3.19.92-0ubuntu2" [High,Fix released]
<TJ-> Codfection: you an use "less <filename>" to view and navigate the text logs
<TJ-> !cookie | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Sabel> TJ- yeah, a good portion of the reason i dual booted linux is because its lightyears faster then windows on startup and most of the reason i use this laptop is quick web browsing or school work all easily done on linux but typing my password in every time i boot partially defeats the purpose.
<OerHeks> known issue, translations are not all available/correct
<Codfection> OerHeks, I cant even change to english
<Codfection> it crashes
<TJ-> Sabel: well, if someone has physical control of your PC they can boot it in recovery mode and get root and get to everything so you're not really loosing anything with auto-login
<Codfection> and why there is gnome calender while I am using ubuntu unity
<TJ-> Sabel: aside from cheeky classmates who might misuse it to post things as you to online forums!
<OerHeks> Codfection, stop trolling: <Codfection> whenever I try to change calender language. it crashes !
<OerHeks> we can read back, you know
<TJ-> Codfection: gnome is the software that underpins Unity
<Sabel> TJ- haha ! Where would i go about changing that?
<mcphail> I've found a bug in the way the dash parses .desktop files under the $HOME/.local/share/applications directory. Against what package should I file it?
<Codfection> OerHeks, I am not trolling. I can show u screenshot !
<Codfection> Thanks TJ
<TJ-> Sabel: changing it to enable auto-login?
<Sabel> Tj- correct
<TJ-> Sabel: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-in-lightdm
<Codfection> OerHeks, the link you gave.. it says Fix released. how to get that fix?
<StatelessCat> stacy-: ><
<StatelessCat> stacy-: ^^ Thank you for the HL.
<Sabel> Tj- Doesn't seem to let me click the little switch
<TJ-> Sabel: do you need to 'unlock' top-right first?
<TJ-> Sabel: is there a padlock icon ?
<Sabel> Tj- I swear im blind.. and i also swear i had only one question left and keep coming up with more...I installed chromium browser and can open it via terminal but how would i go about making a desktop icon?
<TJ-> Codfection: that bug report shows the fix was in gnome-calendar (3.19.92-0ubuntu3) ... which you should have since that was released 30th March
<TJ-> Sabel: if you installed it from the repository it'll be in the menus already; search in the dash by typing "chromium"
<TJ-> Sabel: if however you mean "Google Chrome" the proprietary version, I've never installed that so not sure if it is the same procedure
<squinty> Sabel,  if using unity -> dash -> type chromium -> drag and drop icon to laucher
<TJ-> Sabel: once an application is running and has an icon in the launcher, right-click that icon and choose "pin to launcher" or whatever the term is
<Please> hello
<TJ-> Sabel: ahh, "Lock to Launcher"
<squinty> if icon is dragged and dropped , lock is automatic
<Sabel> TJ- oh perfect thank you. that worked. Is there an easy way to fix my installation problems? where it just gets stuck in "waiting to install" mode? is there a different program to handle installs..?
<Guest65716> is anybody here?
<TJ-> squinty: easier to start it and pin, especially if the touchpad performs poorly :)
<merced> nobodys here
<Guest65716> :)
<TJ-> Sabel: that is from the "software center" GUI when you've chosen a package to install?
<squinty> TJ-, depends on the user needs then, far more convienient the way I described for my purposes
<Guest65716> I have some ubuntu help question can anyone help me answer then please?
<Sabel> TJ- yes is there maybe an update for software center?
<dax> Guest65716: best to ask your actual question :)
<Guest65716> ok thanks
<TJ-> Sabel: I suspect there will be several; it has some major problems. However, not sure about your current issue, it's unclear if it is the software center or something else it relies on causing that.
<Guest65716> my question is regarding ubuntu 16.04
<Sabel> Tj- Ah, how would i go about knowing exactly what the package is called for the apps i wish to install then? furthermore how would i go about uninstalling them..?
<nacc> Guest65716: just ask the question.
<nacc> !ask | Guest65716
<ubottu> Guest65716: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> Sabel: I'm a command-line lover, I find it faster and mor accurate. See if you agree. To search for a package where you know a part of its name "apt-cache search -n <fragment>" (fragment is a regular-expression)
<squinty> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<TJ-> Sabel: to read about a specific package: "apt-cache show <package-name>"
<TJ-> Sabel: to check which versions are available for a specific package: "apt-cache policy <package-name>"
<TJ-> Sabel: to check which packages are installed: "apt --installed list"
<adamg> ubuntu and debian releases are not really meaningfully correlated, right? IOW, it's not as if 16.04 is based on 8.4 (and 15.10 would be some earlier 8.X, and so on), it's just ubuntu is mostly debian upstream + bunch of things that it chooses to upgrade "ahead of schedule"?
<nacc> adamg: roughly speaking each release is based off the current unstable at the time, with some wiggle room
<TJ-> Sabel: to see what packages are to be upgraded: "apt --upgradeable list"
<Guest19989> hello
<nacc> adamg: it's more package-by-package generally, although, for instance, right now, many pacakges (those that can be) are autosyncing from debian in yakkety
<Guest65716> I would consider myself fairly noob to linux in general (though I have used it many times in the past) I am trying to install packages such as numpy using 'pip install numpy' it installs but when I try the 'import numpy' command it give this error, ImportError: No module named numpy
<TJ-> !info python3-numpy | Guest65716 you can install the packages from the archive in most cases
<ubottu> Guest65716 you can install the packages from the archive in most cases: python3-numpy (source: python-numpy): Fast array facility to the Python 3 language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.11.0-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1752 kB, installed size 9405 kB
<Sabel> TJ- thanks! il probably go about using that method as the software center seems very buggy...How would i uninstall a package?
<merced> http://www.scipy.org/install.html see ubuntu&debian
<Guest65716> PLEASE HELP i have been try to figure out this error for the past few day I know it is probably a simple fix but I am simply too new at knit to know what to do
<Guest19989> our country is blocked from oracle.com i need to remove java8 installer because i get error like this how can i solve problem ?
<Guest19989> download failed
<Guest19989> Oracle JDK 8 is NOT installed.
<Guest19989> dpkg: error processing package oracle-java8-installer (--configure):
<Guest19989>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Guest19989> Errors were encountered while processing:
<TJ-> Sabel: "apt install <package1> [ <package2> <package3> ...]
<merced> poor oracle, entire countries hate them
<jinxi> Sysinfo for 'linux-85up': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.6.3 on openSUSE Tumbleweed powered by Linux 4.5.3-1-default, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670 CPU @ 3.40GHz at 3694-3773/3800 MHz, RAM: 13513/15453 MB, Storage: 32/236 GB, 232 procs, 98.2h up
<nacc> TJ-: Sabel: `apt remove`
<TJ-> Guest19989: try "sudo apt --purge remove oracle-java8-intaller"
<Sabel> TJ- to be clear you would type "apt remove <package x>" ?
<nacc> Sabel: `man apt` may help clarify some of the uses
<Sabel> Nacc Thank you!
<TJ-> Sabel: no, you'll need root privileges so "sudo apt remove <package>"
<TJ-> Sabel: "man apt" "man apt-get" "man apt-cache" etc... "man" is always your friend
<Sabel> TJ- does man stand for manage?
<dax> Sabel: manual
<dax> as in instruction book
<Sabel> ohhh that makes sense.
<Guest19989> TJ-, E: Unable to locate package oracle-java8-intaller
<nacc> Guest65716: 'installer' at the end, probably
<TJ-> Sabel: skipping to the end to see Examples is often the quick way to figure it out. Within 'man' pages press "G" to goto end, "gg" to goto start, and type "/" followed by a search string and Enter to search forwards. use "?" and a search term to search backwards. press "n" for next search match
<Guest19989> TJ-, sudo apt --purge remove oracle-java8-intaller
<Guest19989> TJ-, E: Unable to locate package oracle-java8-intaller
<TJ-> Guest19989: ooops, type, it is installer not intaller :D
<nacc> err, Guest19989 --^ (installer not intaller) :)
<Guest19989> thanks
<Sabel> You guys are seriously helpfull..
<Sabel> Thank you!
<bekks> Guest19989: And which countzry is it that is blocled by Oracle?
<Guest65716> I asked my question can someone help me?
<Guest19989> bekks, Iran
<OerHeks> bekks, iran .. but it was a typo
<nacc> Guest65716: you were already given an answer above
<merced> lol is it because of stuxnet?
<bekks> OerHeks: Thought so, the ban list of Oracle is pretty small nowadays.
<Guest65716> ? didn't catch it please repost (noob mistake)
<merced> "oracles fault!"
<merced> "kknojava4u"
<OerHeks> nacc, he has troubles with pip,
<nacc> !info python3-numpy | Guest65716 you can install the packages from the archive in most cases
<ubottu> Guest65716 you can install the packages from the archive in most cases: python3-numpy (source: python-numpy): Fast array facility to the Python 3 language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.11.0-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1752 kB, installed size 9405 kB
<nacc> Guest65716: that was originally from TJ- :)
<nacc> Guest65716: my initial guess is that pip by default doesn't put stuff in the system python path, so you'd need to adjust your PYTHONPATH accordingly to use a locally installed library -- but  not sure
<Guest65716> ok I looked through all of TJ's post none answered my main question
<Guest65716> here is my main question
<Guest65716>  I would consider myself fairly noob to linux in general (though I have used it many times in the past) I am trying to install packages such as numpy using 'pip install numpy' it installs but when I try the 'import numpy' command it give this error, ImportError: No module named numpy
<merced> Guest65716: http://www.scipy.org/install.html
<merced> sudo apt-get install python-numpy python-scipy python-matplotlib ipython ipython-notebook python-pandas python-sympy python-nose
<Guest65716> hmm I did this many many time uninstall and reinstall did I miss something?
<merced> are you using the distribution's python?
<sabel> Put the teaching to use and found an IRC client and installed it through teriminal :)
<reisio> sabel: teachtastic
<TJ-> sabel: weechat is a great terminal client, but like all such things, you need good key-bind memory :)
<Bomber4Chats> Anybody want a good laugh? I ran unmount /usr/lib while trying to fix some problem when I was trying to install opencv. How do I fix?
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: you have /usr/lib on a separate file-system?
<Bomber4Chats> No, I don't think so.
<sabel> Tj- i got "konversation" was just the first one to pop up on google. but i did search for the package name using the bit's you taught me and installed it :)
<reisio> sabel: you using KDE?
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: then nothing would unmount
<Bomber4Chats> Well, my libraries are now screwed
<Bomber4Chats> Getting "cannot open shared object file"
<merced> ..have you rebooted?
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: firstly, the command is "umount" not "unmount", and secondly you'd need to do "sudo umount ..."
<Bomber4Chats> So that's what I did.
<reisio> we can focus on 'cannot open shared object file' instead
<OerHeks> good laugh .. i knew it
<tgm4883> Bomber4Chats: reboot
<reisio> what gives you that error
<RoadRunner> on the subject on diff tools, any votes for Kdiff3 vs Meld?
<Bomber4Chats> Doing that now.
<OerHeks> RoadRunner, do a poll on askubuntu?
<sabel> reisio Nah, whats KDE?
<cruncher> hi, i have a question: speaks anything against installing & using xubuntu?
<Bomber4Chats> reisio it started when I decided to foolishly accept any tip from a forum saying that umount /usr/lib fixes problems
<Bomber4Chats> No more umounts for me.
<reisio> Bomber4Chats: perfectly straightforward command
<reisio> no more reading and following random forum advice without explanations might serve you better
<reisio> cruncher: hrmm?
<Bomber4Chats> Yep
<sabel> TJ- one last question for now then im probably done for a bit haha, is there an easy terminal command to see my current diskspace? i have a few partitions one windows and one linux.
<TJ-> sabel: "df -h"
<reisio> sabel: a desktop environment that Konversation is particularly suited for, but not strictly tied to
<cruncher> reisio, what is hrmm?
<TJ-> sabel: "df" shows mounted file-systems only, though
<Bomber4Chats> If you won't mind, if everything will be back to normal after the reset, I'd love to figure out why my cmake build is failing (for opencv)
<reisio> cruncher: don't quite get your question
<reisio> Bomber4Chats: come back & bring it up, then
<cruncher> i mean, should i install better ubuntu, then install xfce, or can i install directly xubuntu?
<reisio> cruncher: either one
<RoadRunner> OerHeks: there is actually a way to do that or are you joking?
<reisio> cruncher: if you haven't downloaded either, and know ahead of time you want Xfce, then downloading Xubuntu seems the simplest route
<cruncher> reisio, i just didnt want to install xubuntu, and maybe in a year it isnt supported anymore
<cruncher> i just want ubuntu+xfce that will hold for long time :)
<cruncher> so i guess 16.04 lts is the best option?
<tgm4883> cruncher: both would be supported for the same length of time
<OerHeks> RoadRunner, you can ask/poll there AFAIK, this channel is not suited for such actions
<cruncher> tgm4883, aha, didnt know that, thanks :)
<cruncher> thank you too reisio
<Bomber4Chats2> http://pastebin.com/CR4WKLWs
<Bomber4Chats2> Getting these errors when trying to run make -j7
<jinxi> I want to sell all my linux books
<teward> OerHeks: Polls are discouraged on Ask Ubuntu
<teward> OerHeks: that's an ubuntuforums thing
<teward> RoadRunner: ^
<tgm4883> ls
<reisio> cruncher: Xubuntu is essentially nothing more than Ubuntu with Xfce preinstalled & preconfigured in a particular way
<Bomber4Chats2> I'm following this tutorial: http://www.xinzhang.me/install-opencv-with-javascala-support/
<Bomber4Chats2> well, I actually switched in the middle to the latest instructions on the openCV website
<cruncher> reisio, cool, then i think my choice is still a good one, as its for an older notebook
<reisio> cruncher: Xfce is a fine choice for any type of system :)
<reisio> but it is lighter than GNOME & KDE
<reisio> yes indeed
<cruncher> reisio, i know :D i use only xfce, but on debian ;-)
<cruncher> (dont hit me guys)
<Sebastien> why would this not work: seb@freenode:~/pisg$ sudo ln -s /home/seb/ /var/www/html/
<reisio> 's'a more sane choice than Ubuntu, really
<cruncher> but the notebook is for my brother, and as it should be as simple+stable as possibl, i chose xubuntu
<Sebastien> then i try to run something in /seb/ to /html/ it says permission denied
<Sebastien> unless i run it with sudo
<Sebastien> but i don't wanna
<zicus> !list
<ubottu> zicus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<reisio> Sebastien: you'd probably have to chown the dir for that user
<reisio> Sebastien: or otherwise grant permission
<Sebastien> reisio, this makes sense? : sudo chmod ugo+x /var/www/html/
<RoadRunner> OerHeks: got it; further regarding Meld, I am running 14.04 Trusty and the latest ver of Meld for it in usc is 1.8.4-1 but the latest ver of Meld (on their site) is 3.16.0.  Is there a more recent Meld ver for 14.04 out there and if so, where do I get it (PPA's with later ver's seem to be pointing to later Ubuntu's)??
<johnny___> can anyone help me get wicd running on my machine?
<tgm4883> Sebastien: that wouldn't let you run anything in that directory because it doesn't make anything in there executable
<Sebastien> nvm got it
<Sebastien> sudo chown -R seb:www-data /var/www/html
<Sebastien> this worked
<Bomber4Chats2> http://pastebin.com/CR4WKLWs
<reisio> Sebastien: yes chown as user would be the more ordinary approach, at least for casual local stuff
<tgm4883> also way safer than o+x
<johnny___> I keep getting an error that says "Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface"
<johnny___> But I can't find anything in the wicd logs
<nacc> RoadRunner: unofficially, no, there is not a more recnet meld for 14.04. You can, as you've done, search teh PPAs, but then ymmv and you're using a ppa version, which is onlysupported by the ppa owner
<zicus> http://jumanji.trueshell-host.net/
<lpaalp1> ubuntu is a bitch
<amundsen> hi
<lpaalp1> use kubuntu instead
<dax> lpaalp1: support questions only here, please
<amundsen> who is developing compiz-fusion now? official website seems to be outdated
<tgm4883> amundsen: it's just compiz now
<sabel> question time! Any time i shut down or reboot my pc my glitches out REAL hard now..part of the screen goes black and colors show up and i have t hold  the power button to move any further. Any ideas?
<TJ-> sabel: you mean you have to hold the power-button down for about 5 seconds to force the PC off?
<RoadRunner> nacc: I am ok with that (and may be my search through PPA's wasn't thorough enough) but my problem was even in PPA's I could find a (significantly more) recent ver of Meld for Trusty...
<sabel> TJ- yep, if i type reboot or shutdown in the terminal or use the top right power option that happens and i'm forceed to hold the power button down until the pc shuts down
<TJ-> sabel: it's a bug in the PC's firmware.
<zicus> ciao
<sabel> TJ- how would i fix that?
<joaqin11> speak spanish?
<zicus> ho bisogno di um aiuto
<sabel> TJ- or is there no fixing it?
<nacc> RoadRunner: hrm, you seem to be right; you might have to build from source if you really need the newer version, unfortunately
<TJ-> sabel: ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) is responsible for such things. Within ACPI is the Differentiated System Description Table (DSDT) which contains a virtual machine bytecode that is executed by the system
<TJ-> sabel: Many, if not most, manufacturers tailor that ACPI DSDT code to recognise and provide full functionality only to Windows
<sabel> TJ- oh..is there any harm in just holding the power button?
<TJ-> sabel: Linux usally gets the lowest possible (default fallback) features, which can include devices not working at all
<TJ-> sabel: the good news is Linux can pretend to be Windows
<sabel> TJ- sneaky sneaky
<TJ-> sabel: the DSDT code will recognise various versions of Windows so your first step is to identify the versions it recognises. Use this: "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows" and show us (in a pastebin) the result
<compdoc> sabel, how are you entering the shutdown command?
<bprompt> sabel:     hmm what hmm ubuntu version anyway? 14.04?
<sabel> TJ- just says windows 2009, 2012, 2013. didnt seem to need a pastebin for that.
<TJ-> sabel: right, so the 'best' versions is "Windows 2013" yes? (the capital W is important)
<johnny___> can anyone help me? When I try to run wicd I get a I keep getting a "Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface" error
<sabel> TJ- they actually all have capitals but yeah the newest is 2013
<TJ-> sabel: so you can add the kernel command-line parameter to tell it to pretend to be "Windows 2013" by doing: "sudo sed -i 's/^\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=".*\)"$/\1 acpi_osi=\\"Windows 2013\\""/' /etc/default/grub  "
<administrador> Does i-nex works on Ubuntu 14.04 64bit? I can't make it work, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/26QjzxLP
<TJ-> sabel: after which the entry will look something like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=\"Windows 2013\"" if you do "cat /etc/default/grub"
<sabel> TJ- yep that worked, Should i reboot and give it a shot?
<TJ-> sabel: if that is correct, update grub's boot menu with "sudo update-grub" and next time the PC boots, with luck, the full ACPI functionality will be there and power off might work properly (and other things too!)
<sabel> Alrighty wish me luck!
<django_> Hey all I'm trying to boot into a Linux distribution in a CD but I have grub2 how can boot into cd room I don't see cd rom in bios
<django_> sebsebseb: maybe you around
<jagveer> e
<jagveer> hello ;D
<sebsebseb> django_: yes I happen to be
<django_> Yayyyy lol
<sebsebseb> django_: you have about an hour max with me :d
<django_> So you know my system , I'm trying to boot through a CD
<sebsebseb> he h
<sebsebseb> django_: I thought you had re installed like I said?
<sebsebseb> django_: importnaty as well did you do that pont Grub to the WIndwos EFI option?
<django_> Actually I didn't
<sebsebseb> django_: that you should have done really
<django_> I only reinstalled I never repointrf
<sebsebseb> django_: but has it put any Grub on otherwise?
<django_> Yeah grhb2 displays
<sebsebseb> django_: and  comes up first?
<django_> Yeah
<sebsebseb> django_:  Windows and Ubuntu both boot up now?  with the Grub 2 coming up first?
<django_> Yeah lol
<sebsebseb> django_: what was that about CD?
<django_> So I have this book for learning hacking and he has a Linux environment In a CD that comes with the book
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/L9Daz5AD/image.JPG
<sebsebseb> django_: ok
<django_> How do I do the hooking up thing
<django_> That I didn't do yesterday
<sebsebseb> django_: the point to windows efi thing, well might not ned to do that,  if it works with Grub 2 up first anyway booting up WIndows and Ubuntu
<django_> :/
<sebsebseb> django_: if you do need to do that though, it's another re install
<django_> also the old ubuntu i deleted alo works
<django_> i didnt delete after all lol
<sebsebseb> django_: trying to boot up from a CD is something else
<sebsebseb> django_: or you did  delete it it's just
<django_> gonna try these https://support.toshiba.com/support/viewContentDetail?soid=403623
<sebsebseb> django_: there's a entry in the tiny bit of GRub that's left on there otherwise
<django_> sebsebseb: i booted into the old ubuntu and itts all here
<B0g4r7_> So I find that now using ubuntu 16.04, its ssh client has problems connecting to some hosts.  They end up being unable to agree on a hostkey type or on a key exchange algorithm.
<B0g4r7_> I'm guessing that some of those things were deemed insecure, and are now disabled by default in 16.04.
<sebsebseb> django_: with your data?
<django_> Yeah
<sebsebseb> django_: I guess you didn't delete tehn
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/BCOpeqUt/1463437403.JPG
<sebsebseb> django_: but whatever as long as things boot up and work that's ok :d
<django_> Hmmm
<django_> I would like to know the soln to the issue :/
<sebsebseb> django_: I don't know,  things boot up things seem to work, so that's fine then I guess :)
<django_> :/
<sebsebseb> django_: what issue?
<B0g4r7_> Wow, running badblocks on a 4tb hard drive takes a very long time.  I'm at 17h16m elapsed and it's 81% done with the write cycle.  Then it's got to read and compare which may take as long again.
<TJ-> !info openssh-client-ssh1 | B0g4r7_ correct, there's a new package for legacy
<ubottu> B0g4r7_ correct, there's a new package for legacy: openssh-client-ssh1 (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client for legacy SSH1 protocol. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.2p2-4ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 364 kB, installed size 1429 kB
<sebsebseb> django_: you either got wo Ubuntu installs for som reason now,  but that means Grub got fixed I guess re insatlled :D
<sebsebseb> django_: it can still detect old Grub things though if still on there or enough of that
<sebsebseb> django_: two above
<B0g4r7_> TJ-, thanks.
<sebsebseb> django_:  that old install  probably is diffenret or what you think is old some where
<django_> I booted into it lol
<Solarbaby> I could use some help.  I've installed Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and I need to have a script load when 1 exact usb drive is plugged in.  All docs I've read for the past 2 hours failed to load any scripts.
<TJ-> Solarbaby: so you mean script *run* ?
<Solarbaby> yes TJ
<TJ-> Solarbaby: have you tried using udev rules to fire on the UUID of the device file-system, or the device's serial number?
<Solarbaby> the scripts themself all should be okay.. I'ved tested then and I've also put them in /usr/local/bin
<Solarbaby> TJ-: ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="0000000A004B", RUN+="/bin/sh -c 'echo blah > /var/log/test'"
<Solarbaby> I also have another udev rule loading up a script
<Solarbaby> neither of these respond though
<TJ-> Solarbaby: "SUBSYSTEM==" not "SUBSYSTEMS==" ? typo, or real error?
<Solarbaby> TJ-: KERNEL=="sd*1",ACTION=="add",ENV{ID_FS_UUID}=="7e59ec41-9be5-4beb-a36a-2c6b1140021f",RUN="/usr/bin/touch /tmp/chdrive.txt"
<Solarbaby> that is the other
<Solarbaby> TJ-: I'm not aware of any typos
<boxmein> hey
<boxmein> does ubuntu copy over the vpn certs to some private store thing?
<TJ-> Solarbaby: oh, yeah, it does allow both now
<boxmein> so if I move ca.crt/box.crt/box.key, does everything explode
<Solarbaby> TJ-: okay so plural or none is fine eh?
<Solarbaby> I've even reloaded udev
<Solarbaby> rebooted too
<jak2000> how to use QUOTA on home dirs? 40gb for user1 and 60gb for user2? how to do?
<Solarbaby> those files are in /etc/udev/rules.d
<Solarbaby> I also read somewhere that it could be in conf.d so I made that directory and stuck them in there too
<TJ-> Solarbaby: on 16.04? yes. The rules have changed a bit over releases, the one that always catches me out is the move to ATTR{,S} instead of ENV{...}
<TJ-> Solarbaby: that's the correct location. Have you used "udevadm monitor" and "udevadm trigger" to watch, and simulate, the events?
<piercedwater> can anyone tell me how to save a gnome session on Ubuntu 14.04?
<piercedwater> across reboot*
<Solarbaby> TJ-: no I should do that.  I will do it now
<roko> I just installed ubuntu in place of linux mint in a dual booted setting with windows 8 .On rebooting the grub menu does not show windows? Any ideas what I can do?
<gsivori> hi everyone
<gsivori> i need help :<
<unix4linux> when I try to install nvidia-361, I continue to get the following error: http://pastebin.com/aRzpAQJq I am choosing gdm3 when prompted which display manager I want to use. Should I be choosing lightdm?
<hutch> 'fedora
<hutch> sorry about that. I'm testing freenode in Polari
<gsivori> is it possible to migrate a linux partition and swap to a windows disk? both physical disks are in my notebook, but the linux one is not working properly
<bekks> gsivori: No.
<scythefwd> evenin folks
<momofuji> Hi all. Question: are those newer Intel HD graphic cards supported for 2d and 3D in 16.04??
<scythefwd> how big is the install size of ubuntu server 32 bit?
<momofuji> All I see is talk about nvidia and ati
<Umeaboy> momofuji: Depends on which one.
<minimec> roko: First I would start ubuntu and do a 'sudo update-grub' in a terminal. If you are lucky your windows 8 will be on the list after a reboot.
<gsivori> bekks: any workaround then?
<Umeaboy> Do you have a Hybrid graphics card?
<Umeaboy> Part nVidia part Intel?
<scythefwd> momo, intel has drivers in .deb i believe...
<dax> momofuji: anything that isn't Poulsbo (GMA 500, 600, 3600, 3650) should be fine
<dax> up to and including Skylake (current-gen)
<roko> @minimec Thanks will try that
<bekks> gsivori: you'd need to resize partitions and then you might be able to copy contents to the other disk.
<momofuji> So, go to Intel website for drivers?!
<dax> momofuji: no, they're built-in
<Solarbaby> TJ-: maybe I need a super General Rule
<dax> Intel has drivers. I wouldn't bother, and they're not supported in #ubuntu.
<Solarbaby> TJ-: for testing purposes
<momofuji> Oh ok. So they would show as open-source drivers?
<dax> momofuji: they're automatically installed, you shouldn't have to do anything
<momofuji> Well, if you wanna use 3D acceleration then you always gotta do something lol...
<dax> nope.
<dax> works fine out of the box on Intel and stuff supported by the radeon FOSS driver. no idea about nvidia.
<dax> source: have intel and radeon hardwares
<momofuji> Ohh. Fancy. Yeah my old laptops gc is ati and gonna have to upgrade pc now
<scythefwd> intels oss drivers are good
<bleki> I need a help. After recovering data with foremost, I ended up with many zip files from which I need to find those who are Open Office odt files. How to do it?
<gsivori> bekks: the problem is that it won't let me have two primary partitions, and if i create one ext4 for the system. it won't let me create a 5th one for the swap
<momofuji> I'm guessing my ati HD 5000 won't work?
<gsivori> bekks: windows is currently using 3(boot, windows and data)
<bekks> gsivori: Windows is capable of 4 primary partitions.
<momofuji> It's a laptop card
<bekks> gsivori: So your only chance is using an extended partition, which is fine for linux.
<dax> momofuji: write LiveUSB, stick in computer, try it out
<momofuji> I did and it didn't show any frglx drivers
<dax> i said radeon FOSS driver
<dax> i also said it works out of the box
<dax> 16.04 doesn't have fglrx, use radeon or (for GCN 1.2 cards, i.e. very new ones) amdgpu
<scythefwd> gsivori.. see if grep can read zip files?
<momofuji> Kinda sad that my beloved Linux forces me to buy a new pc
<Jaxel> hey guys
<scythefwd> bleki- can grep handle zips?
<momofuji> But nvidia will work with 16.04?
<scythefwd> why would it do that momo?
<bleki> scythefwd: probably yes, what I found on internet suggest yes
<scythefwd> theres your answer..
<bleki> so i should grem "looking phrase" *?
<bleki> mean grep
<momofuji> Cuz usually nvidia seems to be the winner when it comes to Linux gaming?
<Jaxel> anyone knows how to close channels open in IRSSI?
<pilne> is hibernation safe in ubuntu yet?
<unix4linux> when I try to install nvidia-361, I continue to get the following error: http://pastebin.com/aRzpAQJq I am choosing gdm3 when prompted which display manager I want to use. Should I be choosing lightdm?
<minimec> Jaxel: /wc -> window close
<minimec> Jaxel: you can also /wc 3 --> close window number 3 ...
<Jaxel> Thanks mate, lovely
<burritosan> hi
<Jaxel> ohaai
<burritosan> Jaxel: where it off topic?
<Bashing-om> burritosan: #ubuntu-offtopic .
<burritosan> thanks Bashing-om ya weeble
<Jaxel> burritosan: wut
<burritosan> Jaxel: f off
<Bashing-om> burritosan: Glad to help .
<Majora320> Hello, world!
<Jaxel> burritosan: gtfo
<burritosan> Jaxel: woops wrong chat room
<hk55> oii
<hk55> alguem ai
<Jaxel> ohaii
<hk55> pra conversar
<Jaxel> i feel offended
<hk55> not
<thomasross> Hi, what PPA can I add to get gstreamer 1.0-0 on precise/12.04 LTS?
<thomasross> gstreamer-developers/ppa is 404ing now
<burritosan> zigggggy: can I get advice
<minimec> thomasross: probably a sign to upgrade to 14.04. I upgraded my last machine from 12.04 to 14.04 like three months ago... So
<thomasross> minimec: cant... travis is still on 12.04
<johntittor2000> I run Ubuntu gnome 16.04 on my laptop and I don't know how to make the computer suspend when I close the lid
<johntittor2000> where can I configure that?
<asdf-> can someone point me to what is considered best practice for SSD caching? I'm finding different guides on ubuntu.com and they are all 1+ years old
<minimec> johntittor2000: First we would need the exact model of that laptop...
<johntittor2000> it's an acer Aspire E1-432-2829
<Hoffman> heya
<bprompt> johntittor2000:     install -> gnome-tweak-tool <- then run it, and check under Power, click on the [ON] button
<johntittor2000> ohh sorry, yes yes
<B0g4r7_> asdf-, I don't know about best practice.  The options I see out there are bcache and lvmcache.  I'm using lvmcache and it works OK for me.  I never tried bcache.
<johntittor2000> I forgot to check under tweak
<johntittor2000> cause the ubuntu 14.04 had the option in settings
<bprompt> johntittor2000:    well, it's a pulldown list, anyhow, pick Suspend
<johntittor2000> thanks
<johntittor2000> cheers
<Hoffman> my /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf contains (/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod) \ && /sbin/modprobe -r mac80211
<Hoffman> why would it do this
<mcphail> asdf-: I use bcache, and would be happy to give it the thumbs-up
<Hoffman> it seems like it's not using the iwlwifi modules at all
<Hoffman> and is instead using the mac80211 module
<B0g4r7_> The only real snag I hit is that /boot cannot live on the cached LV.  I had to break it out into a separate LV.
<asdf-> mcphail, thank you
<asdf-> mcphail, have you given dm-cache a shot?
<mcphail> asdf-: no. Only bcache
<asdf-> mcphail, thanks... i'll give that a shot
<B0g4r7_> I'm in the process of building a file server on which I plan to also use lvmcache.
<mcphail> asdf-: beware, though - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1515068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1515068 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "bcache-tools should be added by installer if system is installed onto bcache device" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asdf-> B0g4r7_, how did you go about picking lvmcache?
<asdf-> mcphail, can i setup bcache while i have the SSD installed with everything already?
<B0g4r7_> asdf-, there's no nice option in the installer or anything.  I pretty much followed this guide: http://scyu.logdown.com/posts/519001-ubuntu-lvmcache-setup
<mcphail> asdf-: no. You need to wipe the SSD. You can convert the HDD backing, if all your data is on that already
<B0g4r7_> lvmcache (which I guess is the same thing as dm-cache) is the same way.  You can convert an existing lv to become cached.
<administrador> Does i-nex works on Ubuntu 14.04 64bit? I can't make it work, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/26QjzxLP
<effectnet> ohhhhh im gonna put ubuntu on a fresh ssd i think, 64g so kinda small.  i wonder what partitions i put on there
<B0g4r7_> And, if you wish, split the cache device back off it, making the lv once again uncached.
<asdf-> B0g4r7_, thanks
#ubuntu 2016-05-17
<minimec> effectnet: You can choose one LVM volume during installation. That would allow you to resize/add/delete partitions 'on the fly' inside that LVM volume, even root.
<OerHeks> people, update your kernel, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<thomasross> minimec: cant... travis is still on 12.04 :(
<thomasross> i just realised i typed that in the wrong channel 20 minutes ago... hahaha
<minimec> thomasross: Yeah. I have seen your post. There is a travis beta version for 14.04 releases, but it doesn't have all the features. Looks like the other solution would be to compile gstreamer 1.0 for 12.04 locally...
<thomasross> minimec: it worked before, when the qt libraries were in the ubuntu-sdk-team repository, now it doesn't install for some reason. did the gstreamer package get moved too?
<minimec> thomasross: discontinued by the maintainer...
<thomasross> unfortunate.
<thomasross> guess i'll have to compile it myself.
<thomasross> or try and switch to the other kind of travis -- i tried doing that earlier, but i couldn't for some reason (i can't remember the reason right now)
<thomasross> one of the ppas got denied or something i think
<minimec> thomasross: you probably get most of the dependencies with 'apt-get build-dep libgstreamer0.10-dev'. That would be my starting point...
<snapfractalpop> anyone know why avconv is back to ffmpeg.. or why it was avconv in the first place?
<OerHeks> ffmpeg was dropped in favor of avconv due to heavy bugs.
<OerHeks> and then there was a discussion that bugs in ffmpeg were easier to fix than avconv .. https://wiki.debian.org/Debate/libav-provider/ffmpeg
<django_> hey
<django_> maybe someone can help http://imgur.com/NCrUAZV
<OerHeks> snapfractalpop, and this http://askubuntu.com/a/432585
<OerHeks> django_, have you tried closing vbox and run that line in blue with 'setup' ?
<django_> OerHeks: nop
<OerHeks> if not, really?
<OerHeks> .. we give such great error codes and solutions if possible,...
<minimec> django_: 'sudo /sbin/rcvboxdrv' setup in a terminal...
<minimec> django_: sudo /sbin/rcvboxdrv setup
<OerHeks> and install the dkms package ..
<biella> we are heading out now
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms
<thomasross> minimec: do you think there might be anywhere i could grab the source package for it?
<django_> OerHeks: minimec https://bpaste.net/show/d582e8e51293
<minimec> thomasross: well... you could try to use the packages/sources of the newer ubuntu releases, but I would do that in a virtual machine, not on a running and important system.
<fantomas_> What's the difference between installing just virtualbox vs virtualbox-dkms?
<django_> i found this but idk http://askubuntu.com/questions/498900/vbox-on-14-04-kernel-driver-not-installed-rc-1908
<thomasross> minimec: https://web.archive.org/web/20150123002901/http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gstreamer1.0/
<minimec> thomasross: You see... These packages might work, but don't ask me to recommend this kind of operation... ;) These packages are simply outdated.
<django_> hmm virtualbox-dkms isnt installed
<thomasross> minimec: so my plan is grab the dsc, .orig tarball, and .debian tarball and then make a PPA with gstreamer on it :)
<thomasross> i've already done the first part :
<thomasross> :p
<snapfractalpop> OerHeks: thanks for the backstory
<minimec> thomasross: Good luck. Not a trivial operation...
<thomasross> i'd say its not gonna be too hard... :)
<thomasross> the hard part is that i'm running debian
<thomasross> dpkg-buildpackage is running so far so good :D
<minimec> thomasross: That might help... http://kacianka.at/?p=145
<geteducated> eyy
<geteducated> lamo
<Dimethyl> ayy lmao
<Dimethyl> weed
<Dimethyl> weed]
<Dimethyl> weed
<thomasross> minimec: don't really need that because the source package already should contain working build instructions, all i need to do really is `sudo apt-get build-dep libgstreamer-1.0-0 && dpkg-buildpackage && dput <blah blah blah>`
<thomasross> its building right now
<minimec> thomasross: nice! Let's hope for the best.
<thomasross> http://i.imgur.com/A7sYpWD.png
<steve_> HELLO
<W00dP3ck3r> Any experts on the tool HDAJackRetask (part of alsa-tools) ... ?
<reisio> 'lo
<MrX> hello
<thomasross> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<MrX> what the hell didi i find
<thomasross> you found #ubuntu :p
<MrX> How do i find rooms to cat
<squinty> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MrX> chat
<squinty> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<MrX> -t Chanel Botnet_1
<MrX> ##24frxi.bot
<MrX> -t 173.194.68.125
<minimec> MrX: It's called Chanel N°5... and your girlfriend would love it... ;)
<trprecht> Hello,  Ever since updating from 14.04 to 16.04, on every bootup it seems to be running fsck and slowing the boot time to about a 60-90 seconds longer than the 15 it used to be.  It also seems to run it again on shutdown. Any thoughts, comments or advice about this situation?
<ouroumov> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<thomasross> trprecht: arre you shutting down your computer "improperly"?
<nacc> trprecht: do you happen to have zfsutils installed?
<trprecht> Clicking the normal method of shut down, and then clicking the shut down button
<trprecht> no, zfsutils is not installed.
<nacc> trprecht: ok, there's a known issue with that, just checking (that adds a latency to boots). But you say a fsck is running on every shutdown ?
<trprecht> That is what it looks like yes.
<trprecht> Ubuntu: clean, xxxxxx/xxxxx files, xxxxxxxx/xxxxxx blocks
<trprecht> thats on boot. and then similar numbers repeated several times over on thescreen at chut down
<thomasross> minimec: so far so good, uploading to ppa now !!!!
<aswin_> hi
<minimec> thomasross: Wow. I guess you did not forget the plugins too? ;)
<thomasross> haven't done those yet... lets hope we don't need them
<minimec> thomasross: Well... you problay need 'good' at least.
<nacc> trprecht: so, i will preface by saying htat 14.04 -> 16.04 isn't recommended yet (ltsupgrade will first be offered with 16.04.1), let me see if there are any similar bug reports
<thomasross> damn, looks like i might.
<gp313> sdlfsf
<gp313> s
<nacc> trprecht: there is this: LP: #1504688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1504688 in upstart (Ubuntu) "fsck runs on every boot (clean install, single ext4 filesystem)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1504688
<trprecht> Yeah, I got 'ansy' and upgraded early :-/ knew i might run into issues.
<trprecht> does 16.04 still use upstart?
<nacc> trprecht: no, it uses systemd, but i think there are wrappers about due to the upgrade paths, and i think 16.04 *can* use upstart (not really sure)
<trprecht> (which is what the bug listed says is the effected)
<nacc> trprecht: i'd suspect this is an "upgrade" issue, but not sure
<nacc> trprecht: given that people are saying in that bug it happened with 15.10, which i think is when systemd became the default
<trprecht> i'm been thinking of getting an SSD and doing a fresh install, this might point me in that direction if the boot time gets much longer. haha
<trprecht> When I first ran the upgrade, I lost the use of my mouse. (still works on other machines just fine), it pushed me to upgrding to a new wireless logitech from the old cheapo brand wired mouse i had previously.
<nacc> trprecht: yeah, you might try the workarounds in that bug, i'm not sure why fsck would be running on each boot, unless a) fstab is saying it should or b) a bad disk state is detected and a check has been forced
<nacc> trprecht: i'd be a little worried about changing the defaults in fstab, but if you read `man fstab` and agree with the changes, then that would work
<jkloa> hello, IRC registration is outlined here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration  ...but how do I do this using pidgin as IRC client?
<sveinse> mdadm is one of the packages depended by ubuntu-server. That leaves an annoying "W: mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays" if mdadm isn't used. Is there a way to disable it?
<trprecht> not making any changes to fstab, just looking at it, will the man page beable to explain what I'm seeing?
<thomasross> jkloa: probably the same way
<nacc> trprecht: yeah, i tshould
<jkloa> thomasross: but wont typing "/msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address" mean that you all can see my personal email?
<precise> Hey, quick question: Why, when I run apt upgrade and it updates the linux headers, it always sums up to 69.1MB? Just wondering :P
<trprecht> hmm, I'm not seeing anything in fstab that would hint that it should run fsck.
<thomasross> jkloa: no, the / means that it is a command
<thomasross> try typign /msg nickserv help
<trprecht> based off what i read in the man.
<jkloa> thomasross: thanks!! will try
<trprecht> I guess I will try to find a hard drive test that wont bork the filesystem and try it to see if the drive is failing.
<johntittor2000> So I have Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 and it said it had to update so I pressed install, and it started and now it's stucked at about 80% I'd say it won't finish, I'm scared, ubuntu never works well after partial updates
<johntittor2000> I've had that problem in the past, I've turned off the computer without noticing an update was on course in the past, and bad things happened
<johntittor2000> so now, for the sake of learning, what should I do in this situation?
<B0g4r7_> Try to shut the system down gracefully.  Don't just push the button.
<B0g4r7_> (always)
<merced> alt+sysrq+reisub
<merced> gogogo
<jkloa> thomasross: thanks for the help, you were right, process is the same for pidgin.
<thomasross> jkloa: np
<merced> though any time ubuntu's gotten stuck on a upgrade, its taken me like hours to fix it
<thomasross> minimec: WE DID IT!
<minimec> thomasross: Respect! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBKk1McBLxM
<thomasross> o_o
<johntittor2000> GOD gnome "software" sucks :(
<minimec> thomasross: Nice work. The link might have been confusing, because Ali G normally used it to show his admiration...
<Muncher> johntittor2000: why? Just got done installing Gnome DE on Trisquel
<thomasross> haha
<johntittor2000> I don't mean to insult the effort of people, but it really works bad for me
<Muncher> Something I should know? :-/
<johntittor2000> I don't know why it works bad for me, first of all it has that bug that you can't install third party software with it, and secondly sometimes it doesn't even run, or when I select the installed tab or updates it never finishes loading
<thomasross> minimec: now the only problem is i cant add the ppa and update properly.. it 404s. any suggestions? link to the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~thomasross/+archive/ubuntu/gstreamer-precise/+packages
<jkloa> Any person interested in helping a newb get proprietary Nvidia Drivers on xubuntu 14.04 should feel free to say hello. Looked at some good guides at http://askubuntu.com/questions/725002/install-nvidia-drivers-with-ppa-into-ubuntu-15 and http://askubuntu.com/questions/61396/how-do-i-install-the-nvidia-drivers/680826#680826 but am left to settle for open source driver instead of the  proprietary one I want
<Muncher> thomasross: Don't go for proprietary ones
<thomasross> Muncher: did you mean jkloa ?
<Muncher> thomasross: Actually I meant the opposite. I've always had issues with open source drivers
<jkloa> Muncher: why not proprietary? I thought the tested proprietary drivers better utilize the hardware?
<thomasross> Muncher: i've not got an issue with any drivers... that's jkloa haha
<Muncher> jkloa: Your right. Meant the opposite :-/
<minimec> thomasross: It's not yet finished I guess... build status is 'Pending'.
<thomasross> minimec: oh yeah. didn't notice that. what does pending mean?
<Bashing-om> jkloa: Show us what we are working with . ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ' .
<jkloa> muncher & thomasross: I was thinking proprietary would be preferable considering "Then you have the Tested Proprietary drivers. This will work stable and  give you considerable more FPS for your card than Nouveau." per http://askubuntu.com/a/61433
<minimec> thomasross: Not yet ready for publication I guess.
<thomasross> jkloa & Muncher: i don't know anything about the drivers. sorry.
<jkloa> Bashing-om: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 425M] (rev a1)
<jkloa> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1522
<jkloa> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<jkloa> sorry about the line breaks
<jkloa> NVIDIA Corporation:GF108M [GeForce GT 425M]
<jkloa> This is the version of the driver I need http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/101423/en-us
<Bashing-om> jkloa: Cinsider: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/101423/en-us recommended driver is the 361 version . Not available in 14.04's repo . Is available in our trusted PPA .
<thomasross> minimec: yay! it didn't 404!
<minimec> thomasross: Looks like gst-plugins-base failed to build
<thomasross> yep
<thomasross> because it depends on libgstreamer-1.0-0 which wasnt built yet
<thomasross> i hope now itll build since it is "published"
<Bashing-om> jkloa: Id a driver config file in place ? ' la -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' before we proceed .
<minimec> thomasross: It's missing 'Missing build dependencies: liborc-0.4-dev (>= 1:0.4.17)'
<thomasross> minimec: yep
<jkloa> Bashing-om: Thanks, I have also concluded I am looking for nvidia-361 . However, using this method: `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa` and `sudo apt-get update` , the closest thing I can find under "additional drivers" is "NVIDIA binary driver version 361.42 from nvidia-361 (open source)...you will have to excuse my Newb factor, if there is something that I am misunderstanding .
<minimec> thomasross: yeah... Dependency hell... Thing is that it stops building after the first missing dependency. There might be more...
<thomasross> minimec: last time it gave me a bunch, so hopefully not
<Bashing-om> jkloa: I would expect that to work . Did you purge nvidia prior ? and also make sure an old config file is not present ?
<jkloa> Bashing-om: okay I can `cd` to /etc/X11 but I don't understand the command or which file contains the configs your looking for
<jkloa> Bashing-om: The current driver works, but as I understand it isn't optimal because it is listed as open source instead of proprietary
<jq-> What would be the best place to ask a raid question? Not really ubuntu related.
<Smittll> #linux
<bazhang> jq-, /msg alis list raid
<jkloa> Bashing-om: prior to this I was using neavou
<alazare619> after a motherboard swap systemd seems to be panicing about network interfaces failed to up any idea?
<Bashing-om> jkloa: Using the absolute path, from anywhere ' ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' . my last was a typo .. la/ls* .
<alazare619> id rather not reload to do alot of configs i need to get off the machine via webui
<not_a_robot> why is ubuntu crashing on baytrail gpu?
<Bashing-om> not_a_robot: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash intel_idle.max_cstate=1"  ??
<jkloa> /etc/X11$ ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<not_a_robot> Bashing-om: what does that do?
<Bashing-om> jkloa: OK, good .. now make sure the PPA is installed . ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<minimec> not_a_robot: see Bashing-om... 'intel_idle.max_cstate=1' will probably do the trick. I got this on antergos too. See here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics#X_freeze.2Fcrash_with_intel_driver
<jkloa> Bashing-om: yeah bud, theres xorg.conf in that directory. I do appreciate your help, but you don't have to keep this up if it frustrates you.
<thomasross> minimec: http://i.imgur.com/shFFR0v.png
<Bashing-om> not_a_robot: see : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2320259 .
<jkloa> Bashing-Om: Ok bud, trusting you here. This is my output:  ==> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/graphics-drivers-ppa-trusty.list <==
<jkloa> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu trusty main
<jkloa> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu trusty main
<jkloa> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu trusty main
<jkloa> ==> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/graphics-drivers-ppa-trusty.list.save <==
<jkloa> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu trusty main
<jkloa> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu trusty main
<thomasross> well thats unfortunate
<thomasross> you got quieted :<
<minimec> thomasross: Cool. I never published something on launchpad... I should do so, just to learn the procedure.
<Bashing-om> jkloa: Not me that is worried . You have trued to install .. and did not . we clear the deck, and try again .. install the driver and then look at the log file .
<thomasross> minimec: well i maintain a couple debian packages so i'm familiar with the procedure... but not any libraries haha
<Bashing-om> !paste | jkloa
<ubottu> jkloa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<minimec> thomasross: Ok. I see.
<thomasross> i should probably go to bed and finish this tomorrow...
<not_a_robot> Bashing-om: why is the linux kernel deficient in not properly supporting Bay Trail power savings?
<minimec> thomasross: n8. I should do that too. Yet I finish that show I am watching right now.
<fromhy> !info xunlei
<Bashing-om> not_a_robot: I have seen the reason, but off the top of my gead I do not recall the why .
<ubottu> Package xunlei does not exist in xenial
<thomasross> cool. liborc seems to have built successfully AFAICT
<Bashing-om> jkloa: Back from mute yet ?
<not_a_robot> Bashing-om: i have noticed freezing on Bay Trail also on debian. maybe this grub fix will do it.
<jkloa> Bashing-Om: hello?
<not_a_robot> Bashing-om: what if you are not using GRUB, but EFI direct boot?
<thomasross> jkloa: we can hear you again! :p
<jkloa> I apologize for that, totally new here.
<thomasross> sweet. it's "pending". wait till that's done then rebuild gst-plugins-base and then go to bed, whether it builds successfully or not. that's the plan anyway
<thomasross> jkloa: don't worry about it, you were banned by a bot, not a person anyway haha
<jkloa> I won't do that again! sorry for the inconvenience to the rest of you. Won't do it again
<fromhy> !info xware
<ubottu> Package xware does not exist in xenial
<minimec> not_a_robot: It does for me. I encountered these sudden freezes on a acer c720p Chromebook with a Baytrail GPU.
<not_a_robot> minimec: what about if you do not use GRUB, but direct boot from /boot
<jkloa> Bashing-om & thomasross: so I can safely use paste.ubuntu.com to show my console output to Bashing-om?
<minimec> not_a_robot: You add a kernel parameter. Without it you will still have these freezes.
<thomasross> jkloa: yes
<aeeaa> i am getting this error when upgrade-ing to 16.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates/+bug/1541716 .  how bypass/fix this ca-certificates problem to upgrade to 16.04? thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1541716 in ca-certificates (Ubuntu) "package ca-certificates 20150426ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [High,Confirmed]
<jkloa> Bashing-OM: okay my output for `tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*` is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16470618/
<Bashing-om> jkloa: K .. you are back . OH, the PPA is installed . let's do ' sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-361 ' Then reboot for the effect . Maybe then we read the log file ?
<not_a_robot> minimec: in systemd conf?
<jkloa> Bashing-Om: thanks...operation in progress
<Bashing-om> jkloa:  Stop !!
<Bashing-om> jkloa: We have a conflict in sources " deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu trusty main " .
<fromhy> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<jkloa> Bashing-Om: okay...stop what? and a conflict, ok. What do you mean?
<minimec> not_a_robot: No. Add it to the "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=" line in /etc/default/grub. Do a 'sudo update-grub' afterwards.
<minimec> not_a_robot: Unfortunately it has some negative effect on battery life... :(
<jkloa> Bashing-Om: yeah, I read somewhere that xorg/edgers isn't needed . Should I remove it?
<not_a_robot> minimec: i mean if you dont use grub, which i dont. it boots directly from /boot
<not_a_robot> minimec: that is ok, because it is not in a laptop
<minimec> not_a_robot: You somehow have to tell the kernel to set option 'intel_idle.max_cstate=1' during boot. Otherwise you will see these freezes. Other solution is not to use a kernel from the 4.* series...
<Bashing-om> jkloa: Yeah .. remove the /xorg-edgers/ppa/ .
<aeeaa> i am getting this error when upgrade-ing to ubuntu 16.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates/+bug/1541716 .  how bypass/fix this ca-certificates problem to upgrade to 16.04? thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1541716 in ca-certificates (Ubuntu) "package ca-certificates 20150426ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [High,Confirmed]
<aeeaa> anyone help?
<not_a_robot> minimec: freeze also happens in 3.16 debian kernel
<minimec> not_a_robot: You are right... https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109051#c35
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 109051 in intel_idle "intel_idle.max_cstate=1 required on baytrail to prevent crashes" [Normal,New]
<not_a_robot> minimec: well, at least there is a fix
<bruno> hello
<jkloa> Bashing-Om: is it better to use ppa-purge or `sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:xorg-edgers`?
<jkloa> I am getting scary warnings from my bash console
<Bashing-om> jkloa: ' sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xorg-edgers-ppa-trusty.list ' will suffice as we are going to replace the driver .
<minimec> not_a_robot: Other solution is to use 'Fedora 23' I have two of these c720p machines, and I don't have a problem with Fedora. God knows why...
<minimec> not_a_robot: Fedora 23 uses kernel 4.4.9 and no "intel_idle.max_cstate=1" is set...
<not_a_robot> minimec: i dont like fedora. i use arch or debian/ubuntu
<jkloa> Bashing-Om: okay. I did that. However, before when you said "Stop", I did allow the process to continue, as I thought "CNTRL+C" in the middle of the job would be more of a problem. Remember you said to do this -> `sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-361 `
<minimec> not_a_robot: I was like you, but Fedora 23 runs really well on that Chomebook, besides gnome3 using 1GB of RAM after boot. Well some of that RAM is 'reserved'...
<Bashing-om> jkloa: Right .. with the conflict removed . now try the sequence again .. see what the package manager advises .
<not_a_robot> minimec: it is all the same kernel, and arch works the same way
<not_a_robot> minimec: except faster and smalelr install
<jkloa> Bashing-Om: gotcha, stand by please
<jkloa> Bashing-Om: alright bud. Now would you like me to send you a link to the console output on that? I am not sure how to know what the package manager is advising...
<Bashing-om> jkloa: Sure ! let us see what you see .
<minimec> not_a_robot: I agree, and yet I see these freezes with arch, but not with fedora on the same hardware...
<jkloa> Bashing-om: lol learning my lesson, this time sending a link http://paste.ubuntu.com/16470766/
<Bashing-om> jkloa: look'n .
<not_a_robot> minimec: maybe gnome does something
<xaviergmail> Hey, where do I change the sensitivity for the unity sidebar?
<Bashing-om> jkloa: We failed to clear the deck for action " 15 not upgraded. " .. what results now ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' ?
<minimec> not_a_robot: Looks like people are affected using ubuntu with unity, mint with cinnamon, or arch with gnome...
<jkloa> sure I can check. But what is  "15 not upgraded"? Give me a moment and I will perform those commands and let you know
<stacy-> can somebody here please show me how to get hotspot to work in my ubuntu 15.10 desktop?
<not_a_robot> minimec: yes, but i had the freeze in arch with openbox too
<katronix> hi all, my apt-get is replying constantly with packages that are required but won't be installed. Can someone point me into the direction I need to look to fix the issue?
<squinty> xaviergmail,  tried installing unity-tweak?
<jkloa> Bashing-om: upgrades 15 packages, including The following packages will be upgraded: binutils cpp-4.8 gcc-4.8 gcc-4.8-base gcc-4.8-base:i386 libasan0 libatomic1 libgcc-4.8-dev libgfortran3 libgomp1 libitm1 libquadmath0 libstdc++6 libstdc++6:i386 libtsan0
<katronix> anyone?
<Bashing-om> jkloa: Yje package manager told you " 0 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 0 to remove and 15 not upgraded. " in your last paste from the terminal .
<stacy-> squinty.. can you please help me with getting hotspot to work on ubuntu?
<stacy-> katronix.. hi
<katronix> stacy hi
<katronix> stacy, my apt-get is replying constantly with packages that are required but won't be installed. Can someone point me into the direction I need to look to fix the issue?
<stacy-> katronix..can you please help me with ubuntu hotspot?
<stacy-> for some reason my unbuntu 15.10 desktop hotspot isnt working
<katronix> stacy what happens when you try to connect to it?
<Bashing-om> katronix: Pastebin for the channel ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . We see if we can see the problem .
<stacy-> katronix.. the hotspot SSID does not show in the network
<Kalandrakha> Hello
<stacy-> for my other devices
<jkloa> Bashing-om: perhaps I am misinterpreting. you can see for yourself what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/16470865/
<Bashing-om> jkloa: Look'n ,
<xaviergmail> I haven't
<katronix> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/2t5o and http://termbin.com/u8xq
<xaviergmail> I can't bring up the launcher at all right now because I'm connected through teamviewer
<Kalandrakha> Argentina
<LambdaComplex> Bashing-om: Perhaps that command would be made more useful with the addition of tee?
<arthar360> katronix, try apt-get install -f . Also try removing the mixxx repo file.
<Bashing-om> jkloa: So far so good .. back to prompt ? .. What is your particular question ... We do want that you learn .. You can not learn if you do not ask .
<LambdaComplex> Also couldn't you combine those? ''{ sudo apt update 2>&1 && sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 } | tee | nc termbin.com 9999'' or some such
<katronix> arthar360: interesting, it installed a lot of i386 files
<squinty> xaviergmail,  well once you get a chance then install unity-tweak -> launcher  etc
<xaviergmail> I'll install it via apt
<LambdaComplex> Oops, would need a ; after that second 2>&1
<arthar360> katronix, Sit back and grab a coffee. If it gives error, You surely need to remove the mixxx ppa from /etc/apt/sources.lst file
<LambdaComplex> ...and apparently tee doesn't work with that. owell
<Bashing-om> katronix: The hash warning you can ignore and await Google to upgrade thier securiry . http://ppa.launchpad.net/mixxx/mixxx/ubuntu/dists/ has no support for xenial - remove it .
<squinty> xaviergmail,  yep   sudo apt install unity-tweak-tool
<xaviergmail> Yep, if only I could bring up a terminal somehow
<xaviergmail> I'll just hop over to a tty
<katronix> Bashing-om: ok
<Bashing-om> LambdaComplex: We are just piping the ourputs to termbin .. redirecting errors in the menatime .
<xaviergmail> ..and do it blindly
<squinty> xaviergmail,  ok.  gotta go for now.  good luck :-)
<xaviergmail> Thanks
<LambdaComplex> Bashing-om: I'm aware of what you're doing
<katronix> Bashing-om: where is the sources list?
<Bashing-om> katronix: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list .
<Bashing-om> jkloa: What are we looking like now ?
<jkloa> Bashing-om: yes I was thinking the same thing. I do appreciate your help but indeed it doesn't do anybody any good to just tell me what to do. You can see a screenshot of my choice of drivers here http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_05162016_-_10_06_56_PM-nZ45UnRG.png . My question is basically whether the one I have selected is the best option I have available. As I said before, I read in a post that tested proprietary drivers are better 
<jkloa> open source , not "wurce" ...typo
<ubuser> vm.swappiness
<ubuser> !info vm.swappiness
<ubottu> Package vm.swappiness does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> jkloa: Looking .
<Bashing-om> jkloa: The driver selcted I expect to be the better choice . - (open source) - I expect is becuase we got that driver from our trusted PPA . Be aware one size never fits all . hardware and environments do differ .
<Bashing-om> jkloa: How is the performance with the 361 version graphic's driver ?
<jkloa> Bashing-om: That sounds like a truism in computing. Even if Nvidia is offering it's proprietary drivers outside of the trusted PPA , then there is a chance it somehow won't work perfectly in ubuntu based systems. In any event, I thank you and your willingness to share what you know. Have a goodnight, I need to head out for now.
<jkloa> Bashing-OM: I haven't thoroughly tested the graphics performance on this driver. However, I know when I was using X.Org Nouveau it was pretty awful for gaming with steam.
<Bashing-om> jkloa: Yeah .. That ^ is a prome reason for the development of the PPA . Background info : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2015-August/004693.html . You may find a interesting read .
<Bashing-om> prime*
<tables> deb: command not found
<tables> how do i fix this?
<jkloa> Bashing-OM: sounds good friend. I will read it through. I will perhaps see more of you later on these forums, as I am trying to delve a bit deeper in *nix systems. I like to use Ubuntu as a VPS, and perhaps we can talk later. Thanks again. ciao
<Bashing-om> jkloa: All good . You have the right platform to learn on . Later .
<xcl> hi
<reisio> hi
<xcl> man
<Runhong> f
<reisio> manf
<underd0g> yo
<stacy-> underdog... can you please help me get the hotspot working in ubuntu?
<davidw> Hi - any ideas, offhand, of why Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS is not prompting to upgrade to 16.04 LTS even though it's set to 'LTS' in the upgrade manager ?
<somsip> !ltsupgrade | davidw
<ubottu> davidw: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<davidw> oh.... I see... I didn't realize it wasn't out.  Site makes it look like 16.04 is out - thanks somsip
<elky> 16.04 is. 16.04.1 is not
<akis> hi all. i recently installed new 16.04. when i installed my Smsung ml-2160 printer I first i installed driver provided by Samsung and the printer was recognized and then by mistake i installed once more. I deleted the 2nd one and now is just installed properly. Are any files left on my system because of this duplicate installation?
<elky> 16.04.1 will be more stable than 16.04 which is why that's when the lts upgrade happens
<elky> davidw: does that make sense?
<davidw> elky, yeah, completely
<Waggie> I'm on 14.04.3 LTS..  Are there any specific major pitfalls or changes that I should be aware of?  Planning on doing a clean install when 16.04.1 LTS comes out.
<underd0g> :stacy- whats the issue with the hotspot?
<stacy-> underdog. for some reason i cant see it on the network from my tablet
<underd0g> stacy-: is it from a phone or a hotspot device
<stacy-> underdog..i am running ubuntu 15.10 from a laptop
<underd0g> i dont understand, is the hotspot from your phone and you trying to use it to connect to the internet via a laptop?
<Ben64> stacy-: just buy an access point
<sonu_nk> hi i have installed ubuntu in my drive now i created another partition to install windows and when i tried to install windows it says its logical not primary. so how to create a primary partition from logical in ubuntu ?
<stacy-> ben64 ... it worked before
<underd0g> sonu_nk: you have to flag that partition as bootable
<stacy-> i just dont understad why it doesnt work now
<Ben64> stacy-: you were here asking about it before i went to work, came back home and you're still trying to figure it out. just get an access point, they are better in every way
<underd0g> stacy_: it might not be in range. but type this into the terminal "sudo iwlist scan"
<ubuser> sources.list
<reisio> sonu_nk: can maybe change it from cfdisk
<NetworkingPro> hey everyone
<NetworkingPro> is there a way to make a cron job run every 5 minutes between say... 11pm and 3 am?
<underd0g> Networking: whats good
<NetworkingPro> underd0g: nothing much, man
<Ben64> NetworkingPro: http://superuser.com/questions/133456/run-a-cron-job-every-5-minutes-between-two-times
<NetworkingPro> Ben64: thx
 * NetworkingPro clicks.
<stacy-> underdog is it an issue with 15.10 ? can this issue be solved if it upgrade to 16?
<Ben64> stacy-: again no it's not a problem with 15.10. although you only have 2 months left to upgrade to 16.04. anyway get an access point
<NetworkingPro> Ben64:  */5 10-16 * * * script.sh  that looks like the one i need?
<NetworkingPro> I presume the 10-16 is the time range?
<Ben64> NetworkingPro: hours yes
<stacy-> i heard 15.10 had many bugs
<underd0g> stacy-: i dont think it is an issue with 15.10 because you are connected to the internet right now (if you are using wifi) so if that command i showed you doesnt show the network name of your hot spot, then i would check to see if something is wrong with the hotspot
<NetworkingPro> */5 23-24 * * * script.sh
<NetworkingPro> */5 00-04 * * * script.sh
<NetworkingPro> that would get me from 11 to 4?
<NetworkingPro> two lines?
<Ben64> should, yes
<NetworkingPro> Ben64: thx
<Ben64> stacy-: everything has bugs
<underd0g> stacy: i think Ben64 is right
<sonu_nk> reisio, i want to create from logical to primary
<stacy-> underdog.. the hotspot in ubuntu15.10 is buggy
<underd0g> stacy-: then upgrade i guess
<stacy-> and the WPA only worked if i used nmtui
<akis>  hi all. i recently installed new 16.04. when i installed my Smsung ml-2160 printer I first i installed driver provided by Samsung and the printer was recognized and then by mistake i installed once more. I deleted the 2nd one and now is just installed properly. Are any files left on my system because of this duplicate installation?
<Ben64> stacy-: why are you wasting so much time on making a crappy ad-hoc network anyway? you could get an old router from ebay/craigslist/thrift store for <$20
<stacy-> ben64 .. adhoc doesnt work on for the newer devices..
<Ben64> yeah, because it's terrible
<akis> Waggie: i installed 16.04 yesterday and i find it very stable and fast. I am happy with the new driver for my RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) which was very unstable on 14.04.
<reisio> sonu_nk: can maybe change it from cfdisk
<reisio> sonu_nk: under Type
<stacy-> ben64 ..my laptop was able to do hotspot but now it does not work... i just dont understand why
<reisio> now?
<Waggie> akis: Nice, good to know.
<stacy-> i know AP worked without the hostapd
<Ben64> stacy-: because 1) ad-hoc is bad 2) card doesn't support it 3) you're doing it wrong
<underd0g> ^
<akis> Waggie: I am happy too for the 'display brightness' option clicking on battery icon on systray. very useful missing on 14.04
<stacy-> ben64 ..i never used adhoc..only ap before
<Waggie> akis: Ah, that's nice..  I'll enjoy that when I install it on my laptop.
<Ben64> stacy-: but your laptop isn't an access point, it's not built to be one
<stacy-> ubuntu is very confusing..there are multiple doucments but the steps in the guide is not the same as the actual interface inside ubuntu
<Waggie> akis: I had issues with power saving sometimes on my laptop with 14.04.
<stacy-> ben64.. my access point worked before on the ubuntu laptop
<Ben64> yes i know, you've said that many many times
<stacy-> can the developers for ubuntu make it more user friendly?
<Ben64> it's already very friendly
<akis> Waggie: I think it uses i little bit more ram. I have now open mozilla, thunderbird, xchat-gnome, archive manage and thunar and the indicator shows 1073/3845. On 14.04 i didn;t remember went over 1gb for the same apps. Anyway it runs smoothly.
<stacy-> i am running into so many problems
<Ben64> you're running into one problem
<stacy-> i was told ubuntu was easy to use than redhat
<stacy-> but problems after problems
<NetworkingPro> Ben64:
<NetworkingPro> */5 8-19 * * * /home/securecom/scripts/cam_autoupdate.sh
<Ben64> and really, the problem is what you're trying to do. GET AN ACCESS POINT
<NetworkingPro> and Im getting cron[1095]: Error: bad command; while reading /etc/cron.d/camupdates
<voucher> l
<NetworkingPro> cron[1095]: (*system*camupdates) ERROR (Syntax error, this crontab file will be ign
<NetworkingPro> Did I miss something in my syntax?
<Ben64> what exactly did you do NetworkingPro
<stacy-> for 6 months i had a computer do the AP without any problems
<Ben64> stacy-: cool story, now go get an access point
<NetworkingPro> I created a new file in /etc/cron.d/update
<NetworkingPro> and put */5 8-19 * * * /home/scripts/cam_autoupdate.sh in it.
<Ben64> NetworkingPro: that's not how to do that... run "crontab -e" to edit your cron
<NetworkingPro> ah
<stacy-> if i follow the steps correctly shouldnt i get the same reults?
<Ben64> maybe but why bother, get an access point
<Broken_God> stacy-: im using 15.10 hotspot works perfectly here
<stacy-> broken god.. can you please guide me
<uxfi> hi Broken_God
<Waggie> akis: Interesting..  Well, I have 16 GB, which should still be sufficient.
<stacy-> i was told 15.10 was buggy and was told to upgrade to 16.04 or 14.04
<Waggie> akis: (8 GB in the laptop)
<voucher> any reasons for upgrading to 16.04?
<stacy-> broken god... my hotspot woorked for 5 months without problems
<stacy-> i just dont understand why it doesnt work now
<Ben64> voucher: supported until 2021
<voucher> how oftn does one really NEED support on linux? it's all DIY...
<Ben64> voucher: no it isn't, and support means bug fixes and security updates
<Broken_God> stacy-: https://github.com/oblique/create_ap
<voucher> Ben64: I guess... even though linux is by default is more secure, still no perfect, so yeah that makes sense actually
<stacy-> broken god..is there a simple step by step to get the acess point working?
<stacy-> the documentation you gave was from a freebsd
<Ben64> stacy-: it isn't bsd, but since you can't tell, you probably shouldn't be messing with it
<stacy-> is there an easier way to do this using the nmtui or gui ?
<Ben64> you were shown the easy way 9 hours ago
<stacy-> ben64 ..i was shown adhoc and many other ways
<stacy-> adhoc does not work with my other devices
<stacy-> i need AP
<stacy-> working in my laptop
<Ben64> so buy an access point
<Broken_God> stacy-: sudo apt-get install iproute2 util-linux libprocps3-dev hostapd && git clone https://github.com/oblique/create_ap && cd create_ap && make install
<stacy-> broken god.. is there a way to configer the AP inside the laptop?
<stacy-> i know i had it working
<stacy-> before
<Broken_God> stacy-: you there?
<Broken_God> stacy-: ?
<Krishna6l37> irc.dal.net
<insidious> Anyone know how to be able to detect usb via virtualbox
<karlthane> Has the issue with networkmanager dying on suspend/resume on 16.04 been fixed?
<Heero151> what is the best program to play music on? what about an equalizer?
<Heero151> great
<Azulflame> When it comes to music players, just try them out and get used to one
<Azulflame> There's no 1-size-fits-all player
<xaviergmail> Is there a way to get the whole desktop environment / window manager to run on ssh X11 forwarding
<Azulflame> do you mean with XRDP or something else?
<xaviergmail> I just dove into X forwarding today so I don't really know, anything that works? I guess
<lotuspsychje> !players | Heero151
<ubottu> Heero151: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<xaviergmail> I'll have a look at that
<Azulflame> xrdp is a remote desktop server
<Azulflame> so it isn't ssh perse, but it works just as well in my experience on a local network
<Azulflame> but I don't do networking outside of a LAN
<xaviergmail> I stay within LAN as well, it's just that my monitor blew up
<Azulflame> xrdp should do what you are asking
<Azulflame> I use(d) it for a RPi when I was working on things, but I don't use the RPi anymore, so I don't have an interest in continued use
<xaviergmail> Any pros to using rdp over vnc other than native windows support
<Azulflame> stacy-, Ask questions in public chat, not in whispers
<Azulflame> none that I'm aware of. I just know that xrdp is in the deb repos
<stacy-> azulflame.. can you please help me with ubuntu as a access point
<Azulflame> Access point for what/
<stacy-> my ubuntu is installed on a laptop
<stacy-> i used it as a hotspot for several months..but now it doesnt work
<Azulflame> what broke it? What did you change / update/
<stacy-> i didnt change anything
<Azulflame> yes, but something changed
<stacy-> for some reason i can not see the wifi connection on my other devices
<Azulflame> I don't know what that something is, but something changed
<stacy-> can you please guide me on the access point setup ?
<Broken_God> stacy-: i already posted solution above
<Azulflame> Broken_God, I don't see it, but I may have joined after you said it
<stacy-> its was working using the nmtui .. but now the wifi doesnt even show
<Azulflame> stacy-, did you reboot?
<stacy-> azulflame ..i didnt reboot
<Azulflame> ...
<Azulflame> perhaps you should
<stacy-> reboot doesnt work
<Azulflame> but you did fix it?
<stacy-> even if i reboot it still does not show the wifi connection
<Azulflame> did the computer suspend before it stopped working?
<Azulflame> And did you fix it at one point in time?
<stacy-> azultflame.. i didnt use the hotspot for a month or so
<stacy-> it was really simple before ..but now people are saying i need to configuer the BSSID too
<akis> hi all. why in my xubuntu menu 'Software & Updates' appears as 'Software &amp; Updates'? Is it something wrong?
<stacy-> but before i did not configuer the BSSID
<Azulflame> akis, sounds like an encoding / locale issue
<Azulflame> stacy-, perhaps you should configure the BSSID. The previous autoconfig may have changed
<stacy-> azulflame.. the format for BSSID is different.. how do i configuer it?
<akis> Azuflame: what can i do for this?
<Azulflame> I don't know your network, but your answer can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1096653
<stacy-> i dont  know if upgrading to 16.04 will solve the problem
<Azulflame> akis, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<akis> Azuflame: is it editable?
<Azulflame> stacy-, I dont' know either
<Azulflame> akis, yes
<Broken_God> stacy-: open terminal and run: create_ap --ieee80211n --ht_capab '[HT40+]' wlan0 eth0 MyAccessPoint MyPassPhrase
<akis> 16.04 freshly yesterday installed
<Broken_God> stacy-: before that pls run : sudo make installsudo apt-get install iproute2 util-linux libprocps3-dev hostapd && git clone https://github.com/oblique/create_ap && cd create_ap && sudo make install
<Azulflame> akis, I'm booted under Win10 right now, so I can't tell you where it is
<Broken_God> ouch! typo mistake
<stacy-> broken god is it possible to just configuer the AP on the ubuntu?
<Broken_God> stacy-: sudo apt-get install iproute2 util-linux libprocps3-dev hostapd && git clone https://github.com/oblique/create_ap && cd create_ap && sudo make install
<stacy-> i didnt installl  iptroute2 and it worked before
<developer_> Hello
<Azulflame> akis, what DE are you using?
<Broken_God> stacy-: dunno why its not working this time; try to create hostspot again
<ubuser> #ubuntukylin-devel
<developer_> How can i convert logical partition to primary partition in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<stacy-> broken god..please guide me
<developer_> please guide me.....
<Azulflame> developer_, use gparted (may require installation) or parted
<Azulflame> delete and re-create. Keep in mind that you can only have 4 primary partitions, and all logical partitions must be nested inside of a primary partition for the MSDOS partition scheme
<Broken_God> stacy-: it might be hidden, connect to hotspot manually by adding BSSID
<akis> Azuflame: DE?
<Azulflame> Desktop Environment
<Azulflame> What site did you get your ISO from?
<akis> Azuflame: Xubuntu
<stacy-> broken god.. how do i fill in the BSSID .. this format -->  aa:aa:aa:aa
<developer_> Azulflame, using gparted and try to resize volume but nothing happen after this
<stacy-> broken god.. what do i put between each colon inside the BSSID
<Azulflame> ok, so you are using XFCE. Can you confirm that?
<hateball> developer_: you can't resize a mounted partition
<Azulflame> developer_, you want to take a logical partition and make it a primary partition?
<akis> Azuflame: sure. XFCE
<developer_> Azulflame,  yes
<TJ-> stacy-: which do you want, an Access Point (AP) or an Ad-Hoc (IBSS) interface ?
<stacy-> i dont know why the ubuntu people made something simple so complicated.. ii dont know how to configuer BSSID
<Broken_God> stacy-: run inxi -Nn in terminal, copy and paste wifi chipset mac to BSSIF field
<Azulflame> stacy-, wifi is just complicated
<Broken_God> *BSSID
<stacy-> TJ... i want an AP to work again in ubuntu
<Azulflame> developer_, you can't convert like that. You need to delete & recreate. This will involve complete data loss. Backups are recommended before undertaking this process
<Azulflame> akis, I'm looking it up
<Azulflame> but "&amp;" is not a term google can look up
<Azulflame> so it's difficult
<TJ-> stacy-: right, so forget about BSSID then, that's for Ad-Hoc mode
<developer_> Azulflame, okay i will take data of that particular drive.
<stacy-> tj.. can not use adhoc.. new devices do not support it
<developer_> Azulflame, please guide me how to delete and recreate it ?
<TJ-> stacy-: right, so forget about setting the BSSID!
<Azulflame> sudo gparted
<akis> Azuflame: i didnt have any probl like this under 14.04 or earlier version. I searched google already and found nothing
<Azulflame> select the disk with the dropdown menu (upper right)
<Broken_God> stacy-: fire up terminal & run: inxi -c0 -Nn -> pastebin it pls
<developer_> okay
<Azulflame> delete the offending partition. Apply changes (this deletes all the data on the partition!)
<TJ-> stacy-: first, confirm the wifi device supports AP mode with "iw list | grep '\* AP' "
<Azulflame> then create a new partition and make it a primary partition
<stacy-> broken god.. inxi isnt installed
<stacy-> broken god.. the first time when i setup hotspot on the ubuntu ..it was not this complicated
<Azulflame> akis, I don't know and I don't run XFCE to find the setting
<Broken_God> stacy-: sudo apt-get install inxi
<TJ-> stacy-: you've told us that countless times now, but usually this 'complication' is due to the user having changed something that then has a knock-on effect.
<Broken_God> stacy-: pls run that command in terminal
<stacy-> broken god.. ok hold on
<developer_> Azulflame,  In create as option primary is disabled
<Azulflame> developer_, how many primary partitions do you have on that drive?
<stacy-> broken god.. the acchives folder is locked from the upgrade now
<developer_> only 1
<developer_> and 2 logical
<stacy-> because i was told ubuntu 15.10 was buggy so i am trying to upgrade it to 16.04
<stacy-> but now the upgrade with take 10 hours
<Azulflame> developer_, what partition table is that drive? MS-DOS?
<developer_> Azulflame,  Let me tell you i have total 3 drives in first ubuntu, 2nd my data and third logical where i want to install window 7
<stacy-> broken god.. is it reqquire i reboot if i setup the hotspot in ubuntu?
<TJ-> stacy-: No. wifi connections can be enabled and disabled whenever you want
<Azulflame> developer_, we are only concerned with the drive that you are making the partition on. What partition table is on the drive?
<Broken_God> stacy-: you are another instance of apt thats why its throwing that error
<TJ-> stacy-: please show us "pastebinit <( iw list )"
<Broken_God> stacy-: my hotspot config: http://i.imgur.com/aXPF2Wp.jpg
<Broken_God> *running
<TJ-> Broken_God: we've been 'here' since at least 10 hours ago  I think there's a communications gap
<stacy-> broken god... it wont let me install inix because there is an upgrade process now
<Ben64> about 11 hours now
<TJ-> Ben64: I like to be optomistic :p
<Ben64> which is why i suggest buying an access point
<TJ-> Ben64: strikes me this is mostly a language issue Chinese to English, I think last night there was some mention an online translator was in use at one point
<stacy-> it shouldnt be this complicated for using ubuntu as an access point.. the first time i did it didnt require for me to setup BSSID
<TJ-> stacy-: Please... STOP repeating the same comment and ANSWER the questions or instructions we give you
<stacy-> TJ.. i am from california..there isnt a communication barrier.. its the 100 ways to do the same thing on ubuntu
<developer_> Azulflame, partition table ?
<Broken_God> stacy-: please follow TJ- advice
<TJ-> stacy-: there sure is, because I asked you for info last night that never got provided, and we're still waiting for details from the last 10 minutes ... show is pastebin output of the commands, one way or another.
<TJ-> stacy-: "last night" since it's ~07:00 here now
<Ben64> stacy-: great, you're in california. buy a wrt54g from ebay/craigslist/goodwill for $10
<Azulflame> developer_, what is the drive's identity? /dev/sdX
<stacy-> tj.. somebody here told me to fill in the bssid ..but filling in the bssid was not taught to me
<stacy-> i have the hardware there to use ubuntu as a hotspot..why is it this compliated..it worked before
<TJ-> stacy-: I've already told you TWICE at least: BSSID is *NOT* applicable when creating an Access Point, that is only for Ad-Hoc mode
<wmorri> Hi, I am wondering if someone can help me with the error I'm getting here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16471846/
<stacy-> tj..ok.. i understand now
<stacy-> so i dont need to configuer the bssid
<TJ-> stacy-: *IF* you're making an Access Point, no. That's why I want to know *IF* the device claims to support AAP mode, which we will know if you run "iw list | grep '\* AP' " and it reports a line "    * AP"
<stacy-> i was only able to make hotspot work in ubuntu before..but was unsuccessful using the gui inside unity.. is it because of the 15.10 bug?
<Faiz> is thre a way to reset everything in ubuntu but save all data ?
<Azulflame> wmorri, the mysql-server is already installed, but something threw an error with status 2 that you can troubleshoot
<Shad0wwwww> Hi all, anyone familiar with kickstart boots? Hitting an "VFS error: Unable to mount root fs on (0,0) issue that 4+ days of google searching can't help me :/
<heartmeat> find philipp meyer the son
<stacy-> TJ.. my ubuntu laptop worked as a hotspot before..
<Azulflame> developer_, are you still here?
<stacy-> and the AP worked fine before also
<parawizard> wmorri: try purging the package and reinstalling. Or try creating that file that it says it cannot find
<stacy-> but now something is broken inside ubuntu 15.10
<TJ-> stacy-: you've told us repeatedly; but you've NOT answered the technical questions we ask. I'm no longer going to help here because it is wasting my time
<stacy-> TJ.. Which technical questions did you ask? i answered most of them
<developer_> Azulflame, yes, The partition is /dev/sda6
<Faiz> is there a way to reset everything but save all data ?
<wmorri> parawizard: I will give that a try and see if it works. Thanks
<parawizard> stacy, do you have any information about what the actual error is?
<Azulflame> developer_, run $sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<parawizard> stacy, anything in your syslog
<Azulflame> There should be a partition table / scheme identifier that would be useful to know
<stacy-> parawizard... there arent errors
<Azulflame> and if there are 4 primary partitions, especially if they are holding logical partitions, then there cannot be more created
<parawizard> stacy, nothing in the syslog?
<stacy-> parawizard.. i dont have any errors showing.. and the other divices are unable to detect the wifi ssid from the ubuntu laptop
<Ben64> stacy-: http://144.172.69.178/stacy.html
<parawizard> Ben64: wow hahahaha
<Ben64> parawizard: run away while you can
<bartje> hi all, got a strange issue here, after upgrade to 16.04 I can log into Gnome Classic, but I cannot in regular Gnome. Anyone here who knows something about this?
<stacy-> ben64 i did not use adhoc before..i only used AP on my ubuntu laptop
<Ben64> stacy-: i can make the text bigger if you're still having problems reading it
<parawizard> stacy: please do iw list | grep '\* AP' and paste the result
<wmorri> parawizard, everthing worked out! Thanks a bunch!
<parawizard> wmorri: cheers m8!
<stacy-> parawizard..ok hold on
<stacy-> 		 * AP
<stacy-> 		 * AP/VLAN
<stacy-> 		 * AP: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0
<stacy-> 		 * AP/VLAN: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0
<stacy-> 		 * AP: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0
<stacy-> 		 * AP/VLAN: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0
<dax> !pastebin | stacy-
<ubottu> stacy-: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<parawizard> stacy: pastebin or paste.ubuntu.com for multiline copy and paste
<stacy-> hold on
<parawizard> stacy-: but that is fine.
<parawizard> stacy-: So what have you done to configure your hotspot? Just pressed the Use as a Hotspot button?
<Shad0wwwww> Anyone please help in regards to a Kernal panic for a bootable ubuntu ISO?
<stacy-> parawizard.. the hotspot worked before from ubuntu but what was strange was i could only do it from nmtui at that time
<parawizard> Shad0wwwww: Have a stack?
<stacy-> parawizard.. the hotspot button is turned on but my tablet does not detect the wifi from the ubuntu laptop
<TJ-> stacy-: show us "nmcli con | nc termbin.com 9999" which will report the defined connections
<stacy-> TJ.. I dont know how to configuer it using nmcli
<parawizard> TJ-: Does the ubuntu hotspot button us ap-hotspot?
<TJ-> stacy-: just run the flaming command and tell us the URL it reports!
<parawizard> stacy- Just do the command. It will give TJ information he needs to help. nmcli will show things that network manager has done as well.
<TJ-> parawizard: Network Manager can support Ad-Hoc and AP. In this case stacy is avoiding IBSS (ad-hoc) and needs AP mode
<stacy-> TJ ... http://termbin.com/3tg7
<stacy-> $ nmcli con | nc termbin.com 9999
<stacy-> http://termbin.com/3tg7
<TJ-> stacy-: so the connection you're trying to configure is SoftAP ?
<parawizard> Ah ok it is network manager handling it fully
<TJ-> parawizard: this is all about configuring it with NM, which is usually 4 clicks of a mouse :)
<stacy-> TJ..no.. softap was the old one..i am trying to make a new one..but if softap can be made to work again..it will ok too
<Faiz> is there a way to reset everything , get the drivers back ; reset setting ; nd graphics , but save all data ?
<parawizard> TJ- ;) I just didn't know if hotspot was network manager or something else. Through network manager itself makes more sense.
<TJ-> stacy-: as I said earlier, previous user actions may break later things, and so it may be that having SoftAP around is causing issues
<TJ-> parawizard: NM does it via wpa_supplicant
<parawizard> TJ-: ofc (:
<stacy-> tj .. how do i make a new connection?
<Faiz> :(
<parawizard> TJ-: Maybe be best to just get rid of them both via the minus sign in network manager and start with a fresh one
<TJ-> stacy-: so lets try simply fixing SoftAP ... show us "sudo cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/SoftAP | nc termbin.com 9999"
<stacy-> parawizard... should i delete the configeration and make a new one?
<stacy-> tj..ok..hold on
<TJ-> parawizard: SoftAP 'used' to work so start by using that as a guiding template
<parawizard> TJ- True
<TJ-> stacy-: don't delete anything *YET* ... collect hard data first so we can understand what we are dealing with
<stacy-> TJ... http://termbin.com/arzq
<TJ-> parawizard: my guess is, as this is across a release upgrade, the network device naming has changed and the connection is tied to an old name
<TJ-> stacy-: so SoftAP shows us it was an Ad-Hoc (IBSS) mode connection ("mode=adhoc")
<TJ-> stacy-: now let's understand what network devices the system reports: "ip link show | nc termbin.com 9999"
<stacy-> $ ip link show | nc termbin.com 9999
<stacy-> http://termbin.com/eed0
<TJ-> stacy-: thank-you. A question: is the connection "kjkju" the new AP connection you've been trying to create?
<stacy-> TJ... YES!!!
<TJ-> stacy-: OK... another question: does the Wifi work to connect as a client to a 'regular' access point ?
<stacy-> TJ.. i have the internet cable connected directly to the ubuntu laptop
<TJ-> stacy-: show us the 'new' connection details too:  "sudo cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/kjkju | nc termbin.com 9999"
<TJ-> stacy-: I understand that, but I want to discover if the Wifi has actually worked very rceently to connect to anything at all!
<stacy-> TJ.. cat: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/kjkju: No such file or directory
<stacy-> Use netcat
<TJ-> stacy-: hmmm, maybe you created it as a user connection, not system-wide then
<stacy-> TJ.. you mean the proxy settings inside the ubuntu needs to be set for system wide?
<Shad0wwwww> @parawizard http://imgur.com/DMZsoWy
<Shad0wwwww> have a custom_image.sh, using txt.cfg, seems to error out there
<TJ-> stacy-: no, but Network Manager can save connections for use by "all users" in which case they are saved under /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ or as per-user in which case they're saved somewhere in the user's $HOME directory... I'm looking for that location now
<parawizard> Shad0wwwww: Using virtualbox?
<stacy-> TJ... how did you see the kjkju connection i made on my ubuntu from using the cat command?
<TJ-> stacy-: I saw it from the "nlcli con" which is the "Network Manager Command Line Interface" "list CONnections" command
<sanket> hey
<Shad0wwwww> Yeah tried with both vbox and vmware parawizard
<sanket> any one see me
<Shad0wwwww> yes sanket
<stacy-> TJ.. is there a step i missed in the hotspot configueration?
<TJ-> stacy-: OK, so the connection definition file for users should also be under /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ .... sho show us: "sudo ls -latr /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ | nc termbin.com 9999"
<parawizard> Shad0wwwww: Do you have a drive? What is it supposed to be booting from? Are you setting your root partition?
<sanket> i am new for this environment
<TJ-> stacy-: once we know what the connection info is (we already have the SoftAP connection file) we might be able to tell
<sanket> why i cant not access different hard disk drive?????????
<Shad0wwwww> parawizard yep should be assigned the drive created in the VM. setting root partition in the kickstart file or txt.cfg?
<stacy-> TJ..  $ sudo ls -latr /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<stacy-> http://termbin.com/nfh6
<auronandace> sanket: what happens when you try?
<sanket> hey please help
<Shad0wwwww> parawizard kickstart has: part /boot --size 128 --fstype=ext3 --asprimary
<sanket> hey please help
<sanket> hey please help
<sanket> hey please help
<sanket> hey please help
<sanket> hey please help
<parawizard> Shad0wwwww: which has grub information?
<Shad0wwwww> and txt doesnt have a root=/dev/sda3 parameter or anything
<Shad0wwwww> I mounted an ubuntu-alternate iso, copied, unpacked, repacked
<Shad0wwwww> parawizard shouldn't the grub info be pulled from the original iso?
<TJ-> stacy-: aha! so you have a connection with SSID "jksd" which is named "kjkju"
<stacy-> TJ.. did you see what i typed?
<TJ-> stacy-: show us the 'new' connection details:  "sudo cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/jksd | nc termbin.com 9999"
<stacy-> $ sudo cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/jksd | nc termbin.com 9999
<stacy-> http://termbin.com/y6g5
<TJ-> stacy-: right, and that has the AP mode: "mode=ap"
<parawizard> Shad0wwwww: Not sure but somewhere you need to let grub know that it needs to mount root on your sda3
<stacy-> tj.. but i dont see the jksd on the wifi list
<Shad0wwwww> I know where that would be, but why sda3? parawizard
<parawizard> Shad0wwwww:  Is it booting the iso that panicks
<TJ-> stacy-: and you've set it to "hidden=true" so other devices will NOT see it unless you specifically tell them the SSID of "kjkju"
<parawizard> TJ- nice work
<stacy-> how do i make just working coonnection?
<Shad0wwwww> parawizard thanks for taking the time to help btw, I appreciate it.
<stacy-> i am very confused now
<stacy-> just one working connection
<parawizard> Shad0wwwww: Does the original, non-repacked version of the alternate boot iso boot without panicking?
<stacy-> tj... should i delete the kjkju configueration and make a new one?
<TJ-> stacy-: So, edit the connection "kjkju" and remove the "hidden" setting and save it to begin with
<parawizard> stacy-: It is configured as Hidden. So you can not see it but it is working. I am sure TJ will help you with unhiding it
<Shad0wwwww> yeah boots fine :/ let me double check though parawizard
<TJ-> stacy-: then activate it. You can do that from the command line with "nmcli con up id kjkju"
<Shad0wwwww> its ubuntu-12.04.5-alternate-amd64.iso btw
<stacy-> tj.. can i do this in nmtui.. i dont know how to use the nmcli command line
<parawizard> Shad0wwwww: Are you sure you repacked it right? What I would do is this: 1) Test the original image 2) Test the original image repacked with 0 changes 3) Test the repacked again with your kickstart and txt cfg
<stacy-> tj... how do i delete the jksd connection ?
<parawizard> stacy- reread TJ's responses
<Shad0wwwww> Alright i'll do that, just saw my repacked is ~500mb bigger than the original... parawizard
<TJ-> stacy-: you don't delete anything right now! That is the one you want, it's the only AP defined. "SoftAP" isn't an AP it's an Ad-Hoc IBSS
<stacy-> parawirzrd..i do not know how to use the nmcli command line ...is it possible to use nmtui insteadd?
<parawizard> stacy-: your wifi connection is WORKING it just is hiding.
<stacy-> tj.. please guide me through nmtui
<TJ-> stacy-: use the Network Manager GUI Connection Editor to edit "kjkju" and remove the 'hidden' feature setting, and save the connection
<stacy-> TJ..where is the section that shows the unhidden button?
<TJ-> stacy-: "nmtui" ... "Edit Connection..." and use the cursor or tab key to select the "kjkju" connection, press Enter, then use tab and other keys to move to fields and Space to select/
<Shad0wwwww> parawizard installation works with repacked!
<TJ-> stacy-: In 16.04, with nmtui, I don't see any option for 'hidden' - there are section 'hide/show' buttons but they are NOT what we want, they just control how much detail is being shown.
<Shad0wwwww> only thing I changed was not including the kickstart files....
<TJ-> stacy-: if you cannot see the option there, exit out of nmtui and we'll manually edit the config file itself
<Shad0wwwww> only thing I changed was not including the kickstart files....  parawizard however i've been over them hundreds of times, not sure what the issue would be
<parawizard> TJ- yeah I don't see it anymore either.
<parawizard> Shad0wwwww: Is it the same size as the broken version tho?
<stacy-> tj...my system is still going through the upgrade technically i am still on the 15.10
<stacy-> tj.. i am inside the nmtui now.. where is the unhidden section
<TJ-> stacy-: Quit nmtui. Instead do it manually with: "sudo sed -i '/hidden=true/ d' /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/jksd "
<Shad0wwwww> parawizard size is increased almost double for some reason?
<parawizard> Shad0wwwww: double in bad one or good one
<Shad0wwwww> the default image is alwaays 700mb. The working repacked (no kickstart) is doubel. The broken repacked (with kickstart) is also double.
<parawizard> TJ- Strange they would remove that
<TJ-> stacy-: after you've done that command show is the file so we can be sure the setting has gone, with "cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/jksd | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Shad0wwwww> parawizard the default image is alwaays 700mb. The working repacked (no kickstart) is doubel. The broken repacked (with kickstart) is also double.
<TJ-> parawizard: maybe the TUI just doesn't show it?
<parawizard> Shad0wwwww: Paste your kickstart
<parawizard> TJ- It doesn't show it as an option anymore in the unity gui either
<stacy-> TJ..i did the command but jksd still doesnt show
<TJ-> parawizard: possibly a usability improvement... imagine lots of users thinking "I'll make myself secure!" and then complaining their devices cannot find the AP :)
<TJ-> stacy-: after you've done that command show is the file so we can be sure the setting has gone, with "cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/jksd | nc termbin.com 9999"
<parawizard> TJ- Totally possible though might be a bit weird if you do an upgrade when it was clicked and now you can't unclick it. What's even weirder is somehow the new connection had it turned on by default
<stacy-> $ sudo cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/jksd | nc termbin.com 9999
<stacy-> http://termbin.com/af00
<Shad0wwwww> parawizard, this is the txt.cfg wich holds the labels
<TJ-> stacy-: good, the setting is gone. Now try reseting the interface with "nmcli con down id kjkju && nmcli con up id kjkju"
<mymy1> hi
<parawizard> TJ- as she is on 15.10 maybe it still is an option for her in nm-connection-editor
<snailpackage> hello, could someone help me configure a logitech mouse?
<parawizard> Shad0wwwww: txt.cfg holds the labels for the kickstart?
<stacy-> nmcli con down id kjkju && nmcli con up id kjkju
<stacy-> Error: 'kjkju' is not an active connection.
<stacy-> Error: no active connection provided.
<Shad0wwwww> parawizard label nullinstall
<Shad0wwwww>   menu label ^Install Ubuntu Server (ver1)
<Shad0wwwww>   kernel /install/vmlinuz
<Shad0wwwww>   append file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-custom-null.seed
<Shad0wwwww> initrd=/install/initrd.gz quiet
<Shad0wwwww> ks=cdrom:/preseed/ks.cfg --
<parawizard> lol
<tevin> #memcached
<stacy-> TJ.. did you see it?
<parawizard> stacy: He disconnected
<stacy-> it came back as errors
<stacy-> with no connection
<parawizard> stacy nmcli con down id jksd && nmcli con up id jksd
<parawizard> try that
<stacy-> parawizard.. tj said jksd was removed
<stacy-> and asked i do a different command
<parawizard> err
<stacy-> nmcli con down id kjkju && nmcli con up id kjkju
<stacy-> Error: 'kjkju' is not an active connection.
<stacy-> Error: no active connection provided.
<stacy-> this is what TJ told me to do befoer the error..
<stacy-> sudo cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/jksd | nc termbin.com 9999
<stacy-> http://termbin.com/af00
<TJ-> parawizard: no, 'hidden' not available on 15.10 either
<TJ-> (I just lost connection so have missed messages in the last 4 minutes)
<stacy-> $ nmcli con down id kjkju && nmcli con up id kjkju
<stacy-> Error: 'kjkju' is not an active connection.
<stacy-> Error: no active connection provided.
<TJ-> stacy-: good, the setting is gone. Now try reseting the interface with "nmcli con down id kjkju && nmcli con up id kjkju"
<tevin> #django
<parawizard> TJ- its not working for her by id
<parawizard> TJ- maybe try uuid
<stacy-> nmcli con down id kjkju && nmcli con up id kjkju
<stacy-> Error: 'kjkju' is not an active connection.
<stacy-> Error: no active connection provided.
<parawizard> stacy try: nmcli con down uuid 3d040422-b10f-445a-9e57-c487a5bf3e50 && nmcli con up uuid 3d040422-b10f-445a-9e57-c487a5bf3e50
<stacy-> nmcli con down uuid 3d040422-b10f-445a-9e57-c487a5bf3e50 && nmcli con up uuid 3d040422-b10f-445a-9e57-c487a5bf3e50
<stacy-> Error: '3d040422-b10f-445a-9e57-c487a5bf3e50' is not an active connection.
<stacy-> Error: no active connection provided.
<stacy-> parawizard.. i got an error from uuid too
<Shad0www> Hi parawizard sorry was booted
<parawizard> Shad0www: You must use paste.ubuntu.com or pastebin for multiple lines
<Shad0www> Parawizard  pastebin.com/PBvrrvN4
<Shad0www> Yeah my bad
<TJ-> stacy-: show us "tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Shad0www> Theres an example. The sh makes the iso, the txt.cfg runs on boot (it displays correctly) and then ehen a label is selected  it runs the assosciated .ks file (one of ehich i have attached) parawizard
<stacy-> tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<mrpotato> hello
<stacy-> tj..did you see?
<parawizard> stacy: you didn't post link
<TJ-> stacy-: I saw you repeat the command, but didn't see any termbin URL to view the results
<stacy-> tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<stacy-> http://termbin.com/8609
<parawizard> Shad0www: Ugh I am not sure
<parawizard> Shad0www: nullinstall label?
<stacy-> TJ.. http://termbin.com/8609
<Shad0www> Parawizard i tried making it install label instead. Also, maybe they need root=/dev/sda3 ? In the txt.cfg
<parawizard>  mubuntu
<Shad0www> As in near the append file= parawizard.
<stacy-> TJ.. did you see the link? http://termbin.com/8609
<parawizard> Shad0www: Is the txt.cfg label syntax white space dependant?
<parawizard> Shad0www: Make sure that everything after append is on the same line?
<stacy-> parawizard... did TJ loose connection again?
<parawizard> stacy- no
<parawizard> stacy: nm-connection editor is having a problem (:
<Shad0www> Okay will try
<stacy-> parawizard.. i got this http://termbin.com/8609 .. after the tail command
<TJ-> stacy-: parawizard looks like NetworkManager isn't even running now
<stacy-> tj.. if i reboot now ..will it break my 16.04 upgrade?
<TJ-> stacy-: show us the result of "systemctl status network-manager.service | nc termbin.com 9999"
<parawizard> TJ- there is a lot of exploding stuff in that small section of syslog.
<TJ-> stacy-: is the release-upgrade to 16.04 not yet complete?
<TJ-> parawizard: 'upgrade' :S
<stacy-> $ systemctl status network-manager.service | nc termbin.com 9999
<stacy-> http://termbin.com/4mwz
<TJ-> stacy-: the release-upgrade shouldn't take more than 30 minutes, depending on how fast the Internet connetion is to fetch the new packages of course
<stacy-> tj.. the upgrade said around 10 hours
<parawizard> TJ- yeah *cringes* probably best clean install. I am having lots of issues with 16.04 though on really stable older hardware :( I have a ton of bugs. Slowly reporting/fixing. Might hit Debian jessie or arch. Was on Manjaro with KDE5 (which was exploding).
<stacy-> it still running
<parawizard> stacy- Did you install Ubuntu yourself?
<stacy-> parawiard..yes ..with some help from people in irc
<parawizard> stacy- What release did you install? 15.10?
<stacy-> parawizard..are  you sure 16.04 has bugs too??!!?
<stacy-> parawizard..yes 15.10
<TJ-> stacy-: the upgrade is still on progress? Well, that really does explain some of the issues... it's possible you've got packages from different releases trying to work with each other. Generally, the upgrade should be fast and then the system rebooted so all running processes are using the same versions of packages
<parawizard> stacy- All releases have some bugs (:
<TJ-> stacy-: show us the result of "journalctl -n 500 -u NetworkManager.service | nc termbin.com 9999"
<stacy-> $ journalctl -n 500 -u NetworkManager.service | nc termbin.com 9999
<stacy-> http://termbin.com/dfd8
<xoanon> ergterter
<TJ-> stacy-: OK, that confirms it. For at least the last 2 hours the upgrade is interferring with activating the interface since packages are presumably being updated. You need to suspend any work on getting the AP to work until you've completed the release upgrade and rebooted the PC
<stacy-> tj.. i am on step 4 <Kalandrakha> 1 sudo apt-get update
<stacy-> <Kalandrakha> 2 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stacy-> <Kalandrakha> 3 sudo update-manager -d
<stacy-> <Kalandrakha> 4 sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<TJ-> stacy-: do you know which stage it is at? Is it still downloading the new packages?
<stacy-> tj.. yes
<TJ-> stacy-: it should download ALL packages requiring upgrade, then unpack and configure each one, then you do a reboot
<stacy-> TJ..it also said it delted some old packages and installing 139 new packages
<IceGuest_77> hello
<stacy-> tj..i asked me to reboot after step 3 ..but i clicked later..and did step 4
<TJ-> stacy-: right now if all it is doing is downloading then in theory that should NOT affect configuring the Network Manager connection, since no software has been unpacked yet
<stacy-> tj..should i reboot now?
<TJ-> stacy-: hmmm, I hope that wasn't a mistake. The point of a reboot is to be able to use the new packages/kernels that cannot be replaced whilst the system is running
<stacy-> tj... why would it take 10 hours for step 4?
<stacy-> 1 sudo apt-get update
<stacy-> 2 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stacy-> 3 sudo update-manager -d
<stacy-> 4 sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<TJ-> stacy-: I think so, yes. It won't need to re-download the packages it has already got when you re-run step 4 (do-release-upgrade)
<TJ-> stacy-: and I'd think network manager will also probably work correctly whilst the download phase continues, too
<stacy-> tj..should i reboot now?
<TJ-> stacy-: if it is still downloading packages then the connection is VERY slow!!
<TJ-> stacy-: Yes, I think you should
<stacy-> ok hold on..let me reboot
<stacy-> but will this affect the upgrade?
<TJ-> stacy-: you're behind the Great Firewall of China aren't you?
<baraka> Hi guys. So I'm just curious - does anyone here have ubuntu on their chromebook?
<stacy-> tj... i am logging in using a proxy
<baraka> my mouse is not responding
<baraka> I mean it is - it's moving, but it's not clicking or selecting, and it's still stuck on the 'drag' cursor, which I used when trying to drag a file from one folder to the other
<baraka> and I'm not sure what I can do
<TJ-> stacy-: Well, if your entire network is using that proxy you're going through China! That's plain silly, and explains why the download is taking so long.
<lyze> baraka, kill the program which you used to initiate the drag and drop
<parawizard> TJ- hah!
<stacy-> tj.. do i need the whole 1500 packages?
<TJ-> baraka: that's usually caused by an application not releasing the mouse when you moved it out of the applications window... sometimes returning into the application window and doing some more mouse operations will cure it
<baraka> lyze but I can't
<TJ-> parawizard: *sigh* !!
<baraka> because I can't even select it
<TJ-> stacy-: if the system says so, then yes
<parawizard> TJ- wipe and reinstall (:
<baraka> I'm not sure how to even close it now
<lyze> baraka, change to tty. so ctrl+alt+f2 or sth like that. login and then kill the process. after that switch back to gui mode with ctrl+alt+f7
<stacy-> tj... if i reboot now.. it will stop the upgrade but i can still make hotspot work right?
<TJ-> parawizard: I'm ready for bed again already, and it's only 0827!
<baraka> lyze tty?
<TJ-> baraka: can you use the keyboard... Alt+Tab ?
<parawizard> TJ- 3:28 here
<TJ-> stacy-: I've been to bed and woke up again since this issue began :D
<stacy-> tj... the download is still at the firefox section
<baraka> lyze neither worked
<stacy-> tj.. i having been crying to myself for many hours
<parawizard> TJ- my wireless card is connecting at 20mhz but I should be able to do 40mhz. Down another rabbit hole
<baraka> TJ- I don't think it is
<parawizard> stacy- why do you need proxy
<TJ-> stacy-: if it is only downloading then stop it now, reboot, kill the stupid proxy, do the do-release-upgrade, then reboot into 16.04 and *then* get the AP working
<baraka> but I mean my mouse is moving so it's not totally a crash is it
<TJ-> baraka: not a crash, just a captive mouse... you have to free it :)
<stacy-> tj.. but step 4 will take 10 hours
<baraka> TJ- I suppose so
<TJ-> parawizard: you want HT channels? on which band?
<baraka> only issue is my keyboard doesn't seem so bright on that end either
<parawizard> TJ- Not sure if it is OpenWRT or on my client end currently -_-
<TJ-> stacy-: not if you get rid of that silly proxy. on a regular even slowish xDSL connection it'd take no more than 1/2 hour, 10 minutes for the download
<parawizard> stacy- Why are you using a proxy?
<stacy-> tj... there aer over 1500 packages..how can that be possible in just 10 minutes..over 900mb of pakcages
<stacy-> parawizard..because its one way i can connect to the server
<stacy-> if i turn off the proxy the speed is still slow
<stacy-> round 30kb/s
<parawizard> How fast is your connection?
<parawizard> where do you live?
<stacy-> southern california
<parawizard> Why is your connection so slow without proxy?
<stacy-> parawizard..my download is fast ..but on certiain sites its slow
<parawizard> ubuntu upgrade should be fast without proxy
<stacy-> i turned of the proxy..its at 100kb/s now
<TJ-> parawizard: "iw dev wlp2s0 info" should show you the in-use channel width etc
<stacy-> there are over 900mb how can this be downloaded in just 10 minute?
<parawizard> TJ- Working fine on 5ghz apparently. I think it must be something going on with the OpenWRT side on 2.4ghz
<TJ-> stacy-: which Ubuntu servers are configured in /etc/apt/sources.list ? maybe they're not local to you?
<TJ-> parawizard: if you've got 802.11b compatibility enabled I think that infers no HT mode
<stacy-> tj... http://securityubuntu.com/ubuntu
<parawizard> TJ- N only (:
<parawizard> stacy- paste bin your whole /etc/apt/sources.list
<TJ-> stacy-: "grep '^deb .*main' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<parawizard> or that ^_^
<hicoleri> Is it possible to edit the menu from the 'menu' package? i.e the /Debian menu?
<stacy-> $ sudo grep '^deb .*main' /etc/apt/sources.list
<stacy-> [sudo] password for kimtronic:
<stacy-> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<stacy-> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates main restricted
<stacy-> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<stacy-> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security main restricted
<parawizard> TJ- Motorola E2 4GB doesn't have N support though hehe
<TJ-> parawizard: does the 'iw dev XXX info' command show the current connection using 20Mhz channels and 'iw list' show the local hardware capable of HT
<parawizard> TJ- 5ghz support*
<TJ-> you mean 802.11a :)
<stacy-> parawizard.. does your 16.04 ubuntu work as a hotspot?
<parawizard> TJ- local hardware is capable on both sides. I am connected at 40mhz atm but on 5ghz. Doesn't work with all my clients though unfortunately. Got to be on my side
<parawizard> stacy- yes
<parawizard> TJ- Got to be on openwrt side with 2.4ghz and channel selection
<stacy-> parawizard..i was told 15.10 has bugs and i that i should upgrade to 16.04 or to 14.04
<TJ-> parawizard: most likely yes
<TJ-> stacy-: every release has bugs. 16.04 has been terribly buggy for an LTS so far
<parawizard> TJ- they removed the above and below from the luci gui in the newer versions and I guess they might have replaced it with some logic
<parawizard> TJ- Yeah 16.04 eek. I may have to go back to 14.04.3 or hit Debian Jessie with MATE or something maybe. Either that arch or a manjaro without KDE Plasma 5
<Ben64> stacy-: no you weren't
<stacy-> tj  my download is fast now..but it is still taking a long time for the upgrade for step > 4 sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<TJ-> stacy-: you rebooted the PC?
<stacy-> tj.. if  reboot will it stop the whole upgrade process?
<TJ-> parawizard: better to just get the bugs fixed
<stacy-> hold on then i'll reboot now
<TJ-> stacy-: as I said earlier, without a reboot you've got packages on disk and programs in memory with different versions, which is almost guaranteed to break the system
<parawizard> TJ- I agree to an extent but really it is going to take a long time
<TJ-> parawizard: that's the purpose of the .1 releases, especially for LTS, to give a 3 month shake-down period after release for widespread usage to provoke the bugs and time to get them fixed
<parawizard> TJ- For sure. Though there are some other problems I have been having. Like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1574150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574150 in unity (Ubuntu) "chinese character can not input when launcher set in bottom" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> parawizard: I must have ~30 such bugs I'm working on, 1 resolved a day and it'll be fine by 16.04.1
<parawizard> TJ- Dash search doesn't work with japanese input suggestions :/
<Jack_Reacher> Hello, anybody an expert on HDJackRetask? (From alsa-tools)
<TJ-> parawizard: ahhh, well, "Unity" - say no more. I generally avoid it and have done since it was introduced
<parawizard> TJ- ;)
<stacy-> tj.. i rebooted
<stacy-> the version is still at 15.10
<TJ-> stacy-: but still using the proxy I see :)
<TJ-> stacy-: yes, because you need to complete the "do-release-upgrade"
<stacy-> tj...is it possible to use the wifi on my other devices?
<stacy-> kjkju is still not broadcasting the signal to my other divices
<TJ-> stacy-: are you sure the devices are all using the same frequency band?
<Alagos> stacy-: You could try to use your phone like internet source.
<stacy-> tj... how do i check that?
<stacy-> the first time when i did it i didnt have to configuer the frequecy band
<TJ-> stacy-: we have 2 bands centered at 2.4GHz (802.11b/g) and 5.5GHz (802.11a)
<stacy-> do i set that inside nmtui?
<baraka> SOLVED IT
<TJ-> stacy-: as I understand it by default the Network Manager AP 'auto' chooses... so there's no knowing which it decides to use until its active, and you'd have to check with the "Connection Information" dialog
<TJ-> baraka could have told us how! now the world will be poorer
<TJ-> stacy-: if you know all your devices are using 2.4GHz then you can configure the AP to use that band so you're sure of it
<stacy-> tj.. should i use nmtui to set the kjkju connection again?
<TJ-> stacy-: you can do, if the GUI nm-applet isn't working
<hicoleri> join #openbox
<hicoleri> whoops
<maitrey_> Hi, i have a question about catalist driver for 16.04. Is there any posibility to install it. I have radeon r7 m270. I know, I should have not bought ati :-(
<stacy-> tj... i am inside the kjkju connection now
<stacy-> how do i make it start ?
<parawizard> maitrey_: You can use the updates gui to do so
<TJ-> stacy-: you can't do that from the Connection Editor. with the command-line its "nmcli con up id <name>" where you replace <name> with the connection's name as reported by "nmcli con"
<parawizard> stacy try: nmcli con down uuid 3d040422-b10f-445a-9e57-c487a5bf3e50 && nmcli con up uuid 3d040422-b10f-445a-9e57-c487a5bf3e50
<stacy-> nmcli con down uuid 3d040422-b10f-445a-9e57-c487a5bf3e50 && nmcli con up uuid 3d040422-b10f-445a-9e57-c487a5bf3e50
<stacy-> Error: '3d040422-b10f-445a-9e57-c487a5bf3e50' is not an active connection.
<stacy-> Error: no active connection provided.
<stacy-> it says no active connection
<TJ-> parawizard: stacy- leaving this to you guys now; I have a riverbank of nettles to clear :)
<parawizard> maitrey_: Try like software updates -> additional drivers? Or something. Sorry I have to translat emine
<parawizard> TJ- good luck
<parawizard> stacy- You sure your wifi is on?
<stacy-> yes
<parawizard> stacy- I would try making a new connection and delete the old ones
<baraka> anyone here have experience with running chroots on a chromebook?
<maitrey_> paawizard: here is the problem it doesnt show in additional drivers and I read somewhere that ubuntu 16.04 doesnt care for ati drivers.
<stacy-> ok i deteed it
<stacy-> now make another one from nmtui right?
<parawizard> maitrey_:  I see you are indeed correct
<parawizard> stacy- try the GUI in ubuntu. Which ubuntu do you have?
<stacy-> parwizard .. 15.10
<parawizard> maitrey_: Is the open source amd driver not working for you?
<parawizard> stacy- Normal ubuntu with unity?
<stacy-> yes
<parawizard> stacy- Can you try the hotspot button again?
<stacy-> that doesnt work
<parawizard> stacy- Since deleting the old connections does it work now?
<stacy-> how do i activivate it?
<stacy-> that doesnt work
<parawizard> https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<parawizard> (same for 15.10)
<stacy-> parawizard..i cant use adhoc
<stacy-> i can only do this with ap
<parawizard> stacy- why
<stacy-> because it worked on ap before
<parawizard> Does it not work on ad hoc?
<fromthedepths> switch to pm?
<stacy-> parawiard.. it doesnt work on adhoc
<parawizard> stacy- You need to explain why instead of giving useless answers.
<maitrey_> parawizard_: It is not detecting it at all. No problem I will reinstall to 14.04. It should be fine there.
<parawizard> stacy- Use hotspot button then open network configuration in ubuntu and change to infrastructure
<parawizard> maitrey_: It should already be installed?
<stacy-> parawizard..after making the new connection do i need to reboot to start it?
<parawizard> stacy- I don't think so
<parawizard> maitrey_: Can you explain your situation with more details.
<maitrey_> parawizard_: if I check additional drivers, nothing is there. If I see system details its using my intell onboard card. there is no catalyst center for !^.
<maitrey_> parawizard_: 16.04
<stacy-> parawizard.. why is it using wep as secruity type
<stacy-> i have turned on wirelss hotspt..but its wep inside the ubuntu
<parawizard> stacy- search for network connections
<parawizard> then under wifi edit hotspot and change it's security options and change from adhoc -> infrastructure (AP)
<stacy-> parawizard..but it still does not show up on my other devices
<parawizard> stacy- if you can't see the network even if it is WEP you have some other problem with your installation
<parawizard> maitrey_: Can you do an lsmod?
<stacy-> parawizard..there isnt a WPA inside the network gui
<andri_> test
<parawizard> maitrey: lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999
<parawizard> stacy- try changing type to infrastructure first
<stacy-> parawizard..i came upon this problem before thats why i used nmtui and it worked before
<stacy-> the gui in ubuntu network has a bug
<parawizard> stacy- maybe
<parawizard> stacy- try your lucky with nmtui if you wish
<maitrey_> parawizard_: it shows radeon in a few lines after lsmod
<parawizard> yes
<parawizard> maitrey_: Why do you think it is using your intel card only? When you boot up plugged into the AMD do you get anything signal?
<maitrey_> parawizard_: for what am i searching in lsmod? It shows some radeon in a few lines
<parawizard> maitrey_: I think that is a good sign
<stacy-> parawiard.. something is very wrong
<stacy-> why is it this confusing just to get ubuntu to become a hotspot?
<parawizard> stacy- It isn't but something might be wrong with your installation
<stacy-> parawirazd..but it worked before
<parawizard> stacy- something changed or broke
<parawizard> maitrey_: do you see amdgpu?
<maitrey_> parawizard_: i think its intell only cause it shows in the system info
<parawizard> maitrey_: which card do you have
<stacy-> parawidzard..it does not show
<maitrey_> parawizard_: there is only amdkfd. I have radeon r7 m270
<parawizard> miatrey_: you have switchable graphics?
<parawizard> right now you have intel and radeon drivers installed.
<stacy-> parawizard..its not working
<stacy-> i feel stressed out
<parawizard> stacy- Yes I am not sure why. You are going to have to get someone to help you locally
<stacy-> it showed on the list of the ubuntu laptop..but it disapeared again
<parawizard> stacy- Sorry I can't help further
<parawizard> maitrey_: what laptop do you have
<IceGuest_77_> ..
<stacy-> i wish ubuntu people can write the code so the interface is more user friendly
<maitrey_> parawizard_: not sure if switchable, but sure it is showing the onboard graphics and radeon is there too. what does it mean in reality. my laptop> dell Inspiron 15 7000 / i7-5500U/ 16GB/ 1TB/ AMD R7 M270 4GB/ 15.6" UHD 4K/ W8.1/ 2YNBD on-sit
<stacy-> this type of os still requires alot of programming knowlege and settings very different from the ios system
<parawizard> stacy- It works for me in 2 clicks with wep or 5 clicks with AP mode. I am sorry you are having a hard time getting it working.
<stacy-> parawirad...did  you reboot?
<parawizard> maitrey_: Do things not run well with radeon drivers? I am not sure if 270m is supported by amdgpu drivers in 16.04 or not?
<stacy-> parawizard.. one of the connections went invisible again
<stacy-> how do i delte it
<stacy-> why does it keep doing that
<parawizard> stacy- I don't know good luck. Ask for help from someone in person near you who is technical.
<stacy-> it does not show in nmtui and unity netowrk gui
<maitrey_> parawizard_: I guess now you can be sure they don't run :-) no problem. i have 14.04 ready.
<maitrey_> parawizard_: anyway thanks for your time/effort! Have a nice day!
<amincd> hi, can someone give me a brief explanation of what a 'file descriptor' is?
<amincd> More specifically, is there any significance to the number chosen for a file descriptor, besides the order in which the file was opened?
<amincd> Or does the kernel just assign numbers from 1 onward, incrementing it for each successive file opened?
<mcphail> amincd: there is no sigificance, and you should not expect the kernel to assign them in any particular order
<dosocket> what is it
<vlt> Hello. I get "The program 'firefox' received an X Window System error." several times a day which drives me totally crazy. I’m trying to work here!!111! :D  Any idea what happens here and how to prevent it? https://bpaste.net/show/20fdf9ef21c2
<vlt> "firefox --version" says "Mozilla Firefox 46.0"
<vlt> aptitude says "No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed."  Everything runs on the latest versions. This problem exists for weeks now.
<vlt> *latest means 12.04 LTS here.
<hateball> vlt: probably due to the switch to GTK3 in Firefox 46
<hateball> I am just guessing here tho
<Spookan> vlt: Have you wiped it and reinstalled it?
<hateball> 12.04 is seriously old for a desktop system, you might want to consider an upgrade
<vlt> Spookan: "wiped"?
<Spookan> vlt: Uninstalled.
<vlt> Spookan: No, What do you expect to happen?
<michael_p> hi
<michael_p> how do you upgrade via usb
<vlt> michael_p: Depends on what is connected via USB. If it’s a phone with tethering everything works like before.
<kafedra> gh
<de-facto> !ltsupgrade | michael_p
<ubottu> michael_p: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<michael_p> i am using 15
<nabukadnezar43> hello where does ubuntu make download its files? the folder i pointed at does not exist
<nabukadnezar43> also it has caused some dependency problems
<Bernzel> is there any software for Ubuntu for creating invoice documents? Something with pre-defined forms for it.
<Fuchs> Libreoffice with templates or LaTeX with templates, the former is definitely more beginner friendly
<nabukadnezar43> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16472760/
<de-facto> nabukadnezar43 which files do you mean? download with which program?
<de-facto> nabukadnezar43 You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these. the files you install with apt are cached at /var/cache/apt/archives/
<wawrzy-j> jyttyjt
<wawrzy-j> tjjytyt
<wawrzy-j> hmmm
<michael_p> has anyone installed steam in other flavours
<nabukadnezar43> de-facto: not apt "ubuntu make", umake
<nabukadnezar43> i tried to install android development environment with "umake android" which caused problems, apt-get -f install doesn't work
<de-facto> i dont know anything about "ubuntu make" or "umake", what are those?
<nabukadnezar43> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<de-facto> ah nice, didnt know those yet
<de-facto> nabukadnezar43 but if it caused problems reported by apt i guess it does partly use that, so trying to fix those might help anyways
<de-facto> !info ubuntu-make
<ubottu> ubuntu-make (source: ubuntu-make): setup your development environment on ubuntu easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.02.1 (xenial), package size 56 kB, installed size 359 kB
<placeed> Hi all ! I'm looking to setup "on premises Landscape" but i don't really understand the pricing. I understand it's 150$ per server/year. It mean the amount of landscape server or client server ?
<placeed> If it's client server, it's a little expensive only to manage updates :(
<nabukadnezar43> de-facto: it's all empty
<nabukadnezar43> de-facto: apt-get -f install can't fix the problem, what if i delete the lock file? bad idea?
<de-facto> nabukadnezar43 if apt refuses to work because of a lock file something else is using package installations in the background, you cant use it in parallel
<nabukadnezar43> apt works but can't fix the problem
<de-facto> what does it tell you?
<de-facto> placeed maybe you can ask in #ubuntu-server too
<nabukadnezar43> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16472864/
<Welastevil> hi!
<Welastevil> hi my UBUNTU friends! how are you?
<de-facto> nabukadnezar43 hmm there is some package conflicts, what happens if you request to install "sudo apt install gcc-5-base" manually?
<michael_p> upgrading to new ubuntu via commandline
<vijaikumar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Welastevil> I'm having a problem with my keyboar...it is changing, massingup without any reason!
<nabukadnezar43> de-facto: "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<vijaikumar> Welastevil: do you have the correct keyboard layout ?
<Welastevil> now its ok... but suddenly it changes and starts to mass
<michael_p> sudo do-release-upgrade
<de-facto> nabukadnezar43 weird on xenial i have both gcc-5-base and gcc-6-base installed in parallel without any conflicts
<Welastevil> sorry my ignorance but what do you mean?
<nabukadnezar43> de-facto: it's caused by umake but there's no documentation or a helpful manpage whatsoever
<Welastevil> what should be the correct layout?
<Ben64> Welastevil: whatever the layout of your keyboard is
<de-facto> nabukadnezar43 i never used that ubuntu-make, sorry cant really help you with that
<Welastevil> my keyboard is in english
<Welastevil> where do I check about the layout?
<Welastevil> standart laptop layout
<nabukadnezar43> Welastevil: all settings, text entry
<Queenslayer> Don't know what to make of Ubuntu
<de-facto> Welastevil on a desktop i would run "dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" on a console or check input sources in settings > region and language > input sources
<nabukadnezar43> assuming you're using default ubuntu desktop
<nabukadnezar43> else you can use "setxkbmap your_language"
<Queenslayer> Ubuntu needs to come to an agreement with Intel and come preinstalled
<Fuchs> not really Intel. They have and had such agreements, e.g. with Dell
<Welastevil> sorry...come again?
<Queenslayer> Needs for specific optimisation
<Welastevil>  a have lost your text((((
<nabukadnezar43> Welastevil: All Settings->Text Entry
<Welastevil> text entry?
<Queenslayer> My laptop with Windows 10 for instance performs better than it does on Ubuntu
<Ben64> Queenslayer: how do you determine that
<Queenslayer> But Ubuntu is by far superior in so many ways
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> Im there
<Queenslayer> Ben64: battery life for starters
<Queenslayer> Edge is really quick too
<Ben64> Welastevil: how is your keyboard not functioning properly
<Welastevil> it is! but soon, the leters and number got messesd
<Ben64> can you be more specific
<nabukadnezar43> Queenslayer: heard of powertop? intel's own tool
<Welastevil> the computer undertands that I have a desktop computer keyboard
<Welastevil> and not a laptop.
<Ben64> you really need to explain exactly what is happening
<Welastevil>  and if I use external keyboard, I dont have this problem
<nabukadnezar43> Queenslayer: edge doesn't come close to chrom
<nabukadnezar43> *chromium
<Queenslayer> Depends nabukadnezar43
<Queenslayer> Chromium
<Queenslayer> Yes
<Queenslayer> Having used that
<Welastevil> how can I "show" my laptop that it is a laptop keyboard instead a dektop?
<Ben64> Welastevil: you don't, because there is no difference
<jpmh> I am aboit to set up a number of VPS servers that will be used for VERY LITTLE.  They will be operating with 256 or maybe 512MB of ram, which I have determined is more than enough.  I have done all my testing with 14.4 64 bit.  Given the small amoiunt of Ram should I set the new ones up with 32 it Ubuntu, and why?
<Welastevil> there is!
<Welastevil> the descktop has more keys
<Ben64> jpmh: doesn't really matter, if you don't need 64bit and won't, then don't use it?
<Ben64> Welastevil: ok so? that doesn't matter
<Welastevil> so..
<Welastevil> I went to keuboard layout settings.
<Ben64> Welastevil: so for the third time, how exactly is the keyboard messing up
<Welastevil> what about now?
<jpmh> Ben64 - bt is there going to be any advantage in going to 32?
<Welastevil> suddenly...
<Welastevil> the letters and number get mixed
<jpmh> I note you are Ben64 and not Ben32
<Ben64> Welastevil: exactly
<Welastevil> asdf in pmace
<Welastevil> jkl like number
<Welastevil> 346
<Ben64> jpmh: i was ben64 long before 64bit was a thing. 32 is slightly less ram usage, probably less install size as well
<Welastevil> I dont remember allbecause when it happens I just reboot tha computer
<Welastevil> the right part of the keyboard get mixed only
<IceGuest_77> hello
<Welastevil> but it is enoght to make me pissed off
<Ben64> Welastevil: sounds like a numlock kind of thing
<jpmh> Ben64 - thanks, if it is using less ram then I may as well go that way, are there ANY disadvantages that you are aware of?
<hicoleri> (I'll ask again) how do I create menufiles for the menu package?
<Welastevil> yes!
<Ben64> jpmh: you can't run 64bit software
<Ben64> Welastevil: so turn it off
<Welastevil> how???
<Ben64> look at your keyboard and press the required keys
<Welastevil> which are???
<de-facto> jpmh 32 bit binaries use shorter addresses (32 bit) in the binaries, so it might save you some ram/disk space. not sure if it may be compiled without some of the advanced features amd64 capable processors support nowerdays (e.g. some protections and, virtualization functions and such)
<Ben64> Welastevil: use your eyes, it varies by model/brand
<Welastevil> ok, i will google it
<Ben64> or just look?
<Welastevil> I did it.
<jpmh> Ben64 - the machines merely run rarely used web servers and postfix and dovecot.  Any reason that they will not have good 32 bit versions?
<Welastevil> I did not find this key
<Welastevil> yes!
<Welastevil> foud it
<Welastevil>  it is togetehr with thr DELET key
<Guest52574> Welastevil ... which kind of keyboard are you using :D ?
<jpmh> de-facto, ty - I think I'll just rent one more VPS for a month and try the 32.  Since my main servers have more memory I was using them as 64 and so when I set up the small, I went the same way
<Welastevil> delete UP numlk DOWN
<jpmh> realistically, would you expect me to notice any difference
<Welastevil> Alianware
<Ben64> jpmh: depends what you're doing
<de-facto> jpmh the most memory used clamav on my mailserver (around 350MB!!)
<Welastevil> I press that key and nothing happens
<Ben64> Welastevil: what model laptop
<jpmh> Ben64 - as I say - all these machines do is run apache, which is RARELY accessed and postfix and dovecot - I just give each client their own mail server
<Welastevil> M15x
<hicoleri> nobody has been answering me anywhere for quite a while. Well, whatever.
<nabukadnezar43> hicoleri: i don't see any questions
<jpmh> de-facto: yes, I don't use clamav, we use spamassassin and dkim checking and our own SPF checking
<de-facto> jpmh also amavis is quite memory hungry, if its just a small setup with no big databases in memory and only using programs written in C/CPP  i guess you are fine with those though
<Ben64> Welastevil: hit the fn button
<Welastevil> ok
<jpmh> de-facto: as I mentioned earlier, I have been running a few test clients on macxhines with only 256MB for a few months.  Have not yet run out of memory
<hicoleri> well, i did just now. I'll do it again: how do I edit the menu provided by the menu package?
<Welastevil> wow!!!!
<Welastevil> THANK YOUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hicoleri> nabukasnezar43:
<nabukadnezar43> hicoleri: unity menu?
<de-facto> jpmh also if you use postfix with the milter filters and maybe something loke dspam you might save you some ram...
<mika_> DBAN is doing about 70 MB/s but dd is doing only 10MB/s...Hmm
<Welastevil> Thnks a lot))))
<nabukadnezar43> hicoleri: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/430365/where-do-i-find-the-applications-menu-editor
<hicoleri> nabukadnezar43: no, the one from the 'menu' package, the /Debian menu you find in wms
<hicoleri> okay
<nabukadnezar43> tried alacarte?
<de-facto> mika_ it may depend on block size you are using
<mika_> i have tried different blocksizes. Same result with live-cd.
<minimec> Welastevil: When it comes to battery life... I guess this is a gaming computer with hybrid GPU Intel/Nvidia. Probably you have both GPUs activated when on battery. So that drains battery...
<Welastevil> Yes I know
<mika_> de-facto: bs=1M,bs=4M and bs=10M no differences...
<Welastevil> thats why Im using withou battery
<hicoleri> nabukadnezar43: no, not gnome-menu, this menu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/menu
<nabukadnezar43> hicoleri: ok, try alacarte: apt-get install alacarte
<minimec> Welastevil: Ok.
<mika_> de-facto: i would use DBAN gladly, but reason i want to use dd is because i can make script that will shutdown the PC.
<de-facto> mika_ actually which command are you using for dd?
<hicoleri> nabukadnezar43: that is not the menu I want to edit, thats a gnome-menu editor .I want to edit the 'menu' menu, the one that wms use to display application menus
<mika_> de-facto: dd bs=1M if=/dev/urandom|pv| dd bs=1M of=/dev/sda
<Maynard> Got a semi-stable version of 12.04 and ran hourrrrs of updates.  Everytime I log off...shutdown ..... it says GNOME Daemon somthingorother still running but will never close unless I physically power off the machine.
<Maynard> Any suggestions?
<nabukadnezar43> hicoleri: wms? never heard of it
<mika_> de-facto: dban i have the same urandom mode
<nabukadnezar43> window managers?
<hicoleri> yes
<Maynard> Also I got a GNU backgammmon installed but it won't seem to run....too old of a version?
<de-facto> mika_ also note there is the secure erase functionality on ssd's which is much faster and implemented by the ssd's firmware https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase
<nabukadnezar43> hicoleri: what window manager are you using?
<hicoleri> openbox
<nabukadnezar43> hicoleri: you should have said that before. you need to edit an xml file called menus.xml i guess
<hicoleri> wait
<nabukadnezar43> hicoleri: here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/openbox#menu.xml
<de-facto> mika_ actually im not sure if you need random numbers, you can increase your speed greatly by using /dev/zero instead
<linocisco> hi all
<mika_> de-facto: well mainly i have only hdds here. Not so much ssd's.
<linocisco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16473189/
<mika_> de-facto: i need to make this more "secure" so i can use same as DBAN (urandom). but somehow dban detects right settings.
<de-facto> mika_ also note if you encrypt your disk you just would have to throw away the key, not erasing any data because its useless without the key
<hicoleri> nabukadnezar43: This is the menu i'm talking about:http://s32.postimg.org/yrwkre3yt/sc2.png the debian menu, the menu from the 'menu' package
<hicoleri> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/menu
<de-facto> mika_ but that might impact your speed on usage, modern hdd's or ssd's also support hw encryption though
<nabukadnezar43> hicoleri: can't you change it using menu.xml?
<hicoleri> nope
<mika_> de-facto:  i need to reuse these drives.
<nabukadnezar43> hicoleri: then you should ask it in #debian, that's not standart behaviour
<hicoleri> well.. okay
<nabukadnezar43> hicoleri: also did you read this page: https://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/menu.html/
<nabukadnezar43> you may stumble upon an answer
<Broken_God> Maynard: https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase
<Broken_God> mika_: ^^
<hicoleri> ill do that
<hicoleri> nabukadnezar43:
<mika_> de-facto: im just curious that DBAN can reach to 70MB/s and dd only 10MB/s. So clearly there is a way :D
<Maynard> Soooooooorrryy....rebooted.  Did anyone catch my questions?
<de-facto> mika_  normally its enough to write some zeros in the first megabytes of a disk to make it look like factory new, but ofc the data might be on the disk somewhere in clear text
<meles> I installed ubuntu 16.04 on a new system with an Asus Strix GTX950. It worked fine till I updated the system today. Now the boot fails with "tpm_tls NSFT0101:00: [Firmware Bug]: failed to get TPM2 ACPI table" and "nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr: failed to load fecs_inst". nomodeset leads to a blank screen. Any suggestions what to do?
<Broken_God> Maynard: sorry for pinging you
<Maynard> no worries....not getting sound either so ............
<landon1> best irc client on ubuntu?
<de-facto> hexchat
<snyp> weechat if tui
<landon1> im using weechat, love it
<nabukadnezar43> landon1: i don't see why one would use weechat when they are on X
<nabukadnezar43> it's great when you don't start X though
<de-facto> meles you might want to try nvidia-340 or later (proprietary nvidia drivers) from the repos instead of nouveau
<landon1> most the time no X, due to development reasons :P
<cjl> hello
<de-facto> landon1 how about irssi ?
<coldicyfrozen> hello Oo
<landon1> tried it, its just as good i feel, i prefer the feel of weechat better.
<cjl> i connect to channel #mysql,but it says can not sent to channal,why
<de-facto> cjl you might need to register https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<cjl> ao
<meles> de-facto ok i give it a try...
<cjl> thank you
<Broken_God> mika_: https://tinyapps.org/docs/wipe_drives_hdparm.html
<de-facto> mika_ also https://partedmagic.com/ has some options for that
<Maynard> Grrrrrrrrrrrr....back again.  Best way to get a torrent onto existing drive and best client for torrent.....Ubuntu and BitTorrent are CRAWLING .
<Maynard> ???
<Maynard> Sorry.
<landon1> transmission works great for me as torrent client
<de-facto> Maynard deluge or transmission?
<Maynard> transmission
<de-facto> its a good client imho
<Maynard> I have gotten the torrent but what do I do from there?
<Maynard> Talk like I know nothing.
<landon1> in transmission, click open, browse to torrent. go team go
<de-facto> Maynard you double click it and open with transmission, choose download location and start it
<Maynard> So I download to downloads say.... then just dbl click on it?
<de-facto> yup
<Maynard> the torrent filel I mean?
<mika_> Broken_God: ok i will check that. My boss just said that the disks should be rewritten only once. Thats enough. no government secrets in these disks xD.
<Maynard> Really?!
<de-facto> Maynard yes the torrent file is associated with transmission as per default
<chinu> Hi
<landon_> hello
<Maynard> but I have done this and clicked on it and it says cannot run duplicate torrent....blah blah.
<Ben64> mika_: just dd if=/dev/zero of=drive
<coldicyfrozen> can anyone pls: FUD: Fear Uncertainty and ?
<chinu> Ralink wifi doesnt work on ubuntu 16.04 ..has anyone faced this issue earlier ?
<Maynard> Open the file?
<mika_> Ben64: zero isn't enough tho :/
<Ben64> mika_: and probably a "bs=1M" in there, bam done easy peasy
<Maynard> Extracvt?
<Ben64> mika_: it really is
<de-facto> Maynard then you already started it with transmission (and its a duplicate)
<DJones> coldicyfrozen: Doubt
<coldicyfrozen> DJones, tks man
<chinu> @landon
<hateball> mika_: you can also use shred, which has several options
<chinu> wifi issue on ubuntu 16.04
<Freman> so... quick question... ubuntu machine, runs fine for a while, eventually chokes to death on "INFO: task <process>:<pid> blocked for more than 120 seconds"...
<Freman> could this be because there's no swap?
<Maynard> OK thanks ....will give it a a shot.  Anything I need to do to run it over my existing Ubuntu and erase as in a clean install?
<Maynard> from torrent?
<Ben64> hateball: which is pointless since it's impossible to recover data from a zero'd drive
<chinu> freman.. maybe you should try and increase the swap memory
<toro_> Hello friends... what is the best way to set my CPU governor freq to performace? tried a couple of ways but it doesn't persist or reboot, also only managed to change cpu0 of the 8 cores...
<hateball> Ben64: yes, but since they are intent on writing it more than once
<Freman> chinu: "mount" normally shows if there's swap mounted right?
<MoonBurst> If I wanted to look at what files I had in my computer, like program folders, where would that be? var? usr?
<chinu> yes it shows
<chinu> WIFI ISSUE IN UBUNTU 16.04 .. .DID ANYONE FACE IT ?
<de-facto> Maynard you either can upgrade your existing ubuntu or you can download the iso via torrent, burn it on a cd (e.g. with brasero) or write it on a usb stick (like with usb-creator-gtk) and install it from there (overwriting your existing ubuntu with a clean install)
<Maynard> de-fato_?
<chinu> WIFI ISSUE IN UBUNTU 16.04 .. .DID ANYONE FACE IT ?
<Maynard> oops
<chinu> WIFI ISSUE IN UBUNTU 16.04 .. .DID ANYONE FACE IT ?
<chinu> WIFI ISSUE IN UBUNTU 16.04 .. .DID ANYONE FACE IT ?
<Ben64> chinu: stahp
<MoonBurst> chinu: No, I have had no issues with my wifi
<Maynard> So can I do that running on a single flash at once?
<landon_> @chinu no wifi issues here, but i hear the network-stack may have a bug. you fully updated?
<chinu> @MoonBurst .. it somehow turns up for only ralink drives
<chinu> checked the threads in bug reports release
<chinu> some of them have got this error earlier
<Ben64> so don't use 16.04 until it's fixed
<mika_> Ben64: i have heard that is impossible to retrieve data out of zeroed disk, but someone said that is possible to do. hmm with zero ETA is like 1 hour..i could do multiple sweaping :)
<Ben64> mika_: it's literally impossible
<chinu> oh yes mika
<Maynard> I have had nothing but HELL with 16.04
<de-facto> Maynard if your flash usb stick has enough space (say ~2GB) then yes, afaik you cant split it on several drives
<Freman> oh, swap is mounted, it's "15624188" big... is that bytes? cos that's tiny
<landon_> 16.04 has by far been the most stable for me
<coldicyfrozen> mika_, kkkkk... you shulda go though microscope and stuff..
<Ben64> mika_: nobody has ever done it, there has been an open bounty on anyone who could do it, it's never happened
<mika_> ok guys you won :D ZERO it is. LOL :D
<chinu> baap se bakchodi mika :P
<Freman> oh it's kb
<Maynard> Roger.  Running a Frankenstein here with no storage controlller driver and this ubuntu is my only workaround....and I am soooooooooooooo fuckin lost.  But thank you very much ...now let's all croos s fingers/
<bst11> back again: i'm running ubuntu 16.04 i installed virtualbox and get the following error
<coldicyfrozen> mika_, and BTW, IMHO random is better than 0s (if youre trying to bloat data)
<de-facto> Freman you can use "df -h" and "free -h" to see the space of your drives and swap in human readable format
<mika_> anyway some "hacker" here will soon say. Thats easy to recover zeroed disk :D
<mika_> coldicyfrozen: yeah but it takes more time than zero
<coldicyfrozen> mika_, thats a good one...
<mika_> what would be compromise for zero and urandom...hmm
<TJ-> mika_: writing zeros can cause some devices to simply remap sectors from spares, and they may not wipe the swapped-out sector's data first
<de-facto> mika_ you would have to use very expensive equipment (scanning electron microscope) and its doubtable to recover from previous magnetization of a hdd surface at all, especially with nowerdays high density disks
<TJ-> mika_: if you want to randomise a disk surface fast, then you simply create a dm-crypt device of it with a random key and then write zeros into the *crypt* device node... which results in random data on the disk itself :)
<de-facto> mika_ best way would be to instruct the disks firmware to wipe it (like with secure erase) i guess
<lolusux> hello im using ubuntu mate, when i click the mouse middle scroll button the clipboard text is pasting twice, help?
<mika_> TJ-: that sounds good actually :D
<coldicyfrozen> lolusux, your mouse is broken?
<coldicyfrozen> lolusux, yeah, your middle button may be broken - you can try to use button <1> and <2> at the same time and see if it doubles output too
<TJ-> mika_: I've documented it: see "Fastest way to randomise disk content" at https://squoo.sh/SHNIPS/
<lolusux> where do i do this <1> <2>
<lolusux> ?
<coldicyfrozen> just love these mouse pasting stuff - its so Linux!
<coldicyfrozen> lolusux, how many buttons on mouse?
<coldicyfrozen> lolusux, <1> <scroller> <2> ?
<lolusux> coldicyfrozen, yes got it but its still pasting twice though
<mika_> TJ-: Nice! :P
<coldicyfrozen> lolusux, aye, so your mouse is fine
<minimec> lolusux: Deos it only happen in the terminal or in other applications too?
<coldicyfrozen> seems fine
<RexLeo> d
<lolusux> minimec, it happens everywhere
<coldicyfrozen> lol
<coldicyfrozen> thats bad
<coldicyfrozen> thats one the best features on Linux systems!
<coldicyfrozen> so simple and so fantastic
<coldicyfrozen> I better go
<coldicyfrozen> cya guys
<minimec> lolusux: Ok. I don't really have a solution. I don't use the Mate desktop. Is there a option in the mous configuration in the mate settings?
<minimec> oups... He's gone...
<meles2> de-facto after installing nvidia-340 I just get a black screen. where even ctrl+alt+del fails.
<farblue> hi all :) does anyone know why the fan-networking documents suggest setting using —iptables=false for docker as part of setting up?
<de-facto> meles2 hmm you might need even a newer version then i guess (maybe -346, -352 or even -361)?
<de-facto> meles2 you can do that from tty1 (Ctrl + Alt + F1)
<de-facto> meles2 you can investigate further with "dmesg | less"  (":q" enter to quit) or "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less"
<OerHeks> farblue, you might better ask in the fan-networking channel or #docker
<farblue> I wasn’t aware there was a fan-networking channel! :)
<OerHeks> me neither, dunno where that would be
<yahya> hello people
<de-facto> meles2 if you want to paste those you can use "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" or "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999". i have to go for now, i will be back later
<Alex993cc> hi all, i am attempting to mirror onto local network using buildmirror.sh, receiving errors:- Release gpg signature does not verify x 3, Failed to download some Release or Release.gpg files!
<Alex993cc> here is the pastebin of the entire procedure http://pastebin.com/VfCfZhaK
<akis> join #xubuntu
<meles2> de-facto I can't enter the shell anymore. normal boot leads me into a black screen only thing that works is alt+print+raeiub. safe mode has a read only filesystem and sometimes ends up with a flickering screen.
<meles2> de-facto I meant recovery-mode
<Habbie> hello; ppa.launchpad.net is being very slow for me, and i found one other report on twitter
<Habbie> is this a known issue / where do i go to talk to the right people?
<MoonBurst> I'm having a sound issue. My headphones work, but my speakers won't. Is there a way to add drivers for this or something?
<mika_> MoonBurst: Hmm... write alsamixer at terminal.
<mika_> MoonBurst: what are the volume levels for you speaker?
<DiamondSword> hello, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 on virtualbox. I've downloaded chrome .deb file from the Google's site and installed it via Ubuntu Software Center. when I try to open chrome, I get black screen of chrome. I cannot find much help on Net. somebody faced the same issue?
<mrturtle> Hey guys, I need some help debugging PXE/ NFS root using Ubuntu....11.04. I've followed the guide and 12.04 works OK. With 11.04 I'm getting kernel hung task output for xargs and modprobe after "/scripts/nfs-premout ..done" and "scripts/nfs-bottom" done. How can I go about debugging this?
<hateball> mrturtle: 11.04 is long since dead and no longer supported
<milad66> hi.i have a question about fan working in ubuntu 16.04 with amd gpu.both in windows and ubuntu almost system temp are similar but fan working in ubuntu is more than windows! is it normally?
<hateball> milad66: is it your GPU fan? If so, what model/chipset?
<mrturtle> I know, due to ridiculous development decisions by a separate company, we've landed a 11.04 software package we need to use. I'm not after direct support, just some tips on debugging why NFS booting isn't working
<mrturtle> It's working with 16.04 and 12.04, so I know my setup is OK.
<milad66> hp 8460p with amd 7400m
<milad66> ???
<bst11> back again: i'm running ubuntu 16.04 i installed virtualbox and get the following error http://imgur.com/a/BbHzw
<Habbie> bst11, imgur is down for many users right now, i suggest using another image host
<OsakaFoo> how does the snappy archive allow for stable testing if the authors can just throw up any old code without review from repo maintainers?
<DiamondSword> how can I change Chrome's hardware_acceleration_mode setting from the console or something?
<DiamondSword> I cannot reach chrome web browser.
<bst111> back again: i'm running ubuntu 16.04 i installed virtualbox and get the following error http://imgur.com/a/BbHzw
<mrturtle> FYI incase anyone interested, the problem with booting NFS is most likely nfsv4 and it's permissions handling. Mounting the share with nfsvers=3 seems like it's working
<antivirtel> hello all! The evolution-mapi package is missing in Ubuntu 16.04: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/evolution-mapi - is that replaced somehow? I can't select "Exchange" in create account section
<Pici> antivirtel: it looks like it was removed from debian and thus Ubuntu:  https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=804333
<ubottu> Debian bug 804333 in ftp.debian.org "RM: evolution-mapi -- ROM; Deprecated; has dependencies that will be removed" [Normal,Open]
<antivirtel> ah Pici I see, but how can I connect to Exchange without that?
<ioria> !info evolution-ews
<ubottu> evolution-ews (source: evolution-ews): Exchange Web Services integration for Evolution. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.5-1 (xenial), package size 456 kB, installed size 2298 kB
<antivirtel> aham ioria, I'll check
<ioria> mmm
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<men> hello
<fitoayala> nadie habla español por aqui?
<Insanity_> yo hablo un pocito
<saavento> que pasa?
<fitoayala> ah hablas un poquito
<fitoayala> no, no encuentro ningùn canal en español
<saavento> Ubuntu-es
<Insanity_> hay ubuntu-mx también
<saavento> Ubuntu-es-cafe
<fitoayala> gracias
<saavento> dNadas
<Afdal> Hi I'm having a problem with my file system getting seemingly randomly locked to write-protect on Xubuntu 14.04.  I have no idea what started triggering this happening but it's been happening for the last month or so now.  When this happens my only option is to reboot, after which I am presented with "Checking disk drives for errors.  Errors were found while checking the disk drive for /.  Press F to attempt to fix the errors,
<Afdal>  I to Ignore, S to skip mounting, M manual recovery".  Only no matter what of those options I choose it never seems to really do anything.  I thought this was being caused by my RAID0 array failing originally, but that definitely seems to not be the case as I go back to Windows and have weeklong uptimes with no issues.  Can anyone help me?
<Afdal> Xubuntu is pretty much unusable for me until I resolve this because when the file system locks to write-protect I can't save any program settings and such.
<ikonia> Afdal: next time it happens you need to do diags on it
<Afdal> "diags"?
<ikonia> is it one file system, all file systems, are they on the same disk, are they falling back to read only in the OS, or being set to read only at a hardware level and the OS still thinks it's read/write
<ikonia> when you fix it, what is the error that comes up,
<ikonia> then you work backwards to what is causing that error
<Afdal> it's the ext3 partition where my xubuntu OS resides that locks up, I should say I have some other file partitions and even another HDD that experience no problem
<Afdal> At one point I was able to reliably reproduce this due to a corrupted Xchat log file that caused the file system locking whenever I joined a particular channel and tried to load it up.  However I think that was just a symptom of the overall problem because it has returned after I deleted that file and switched to Hexchat as well
<brunch875> heyhey! Is it possible to search from soundcloud on unity dash?
<Afdal> okay I just had it happen again now actually, ikonia
<ikonia> Afdal: ok - so what file systems are read only ?
<Afdal> just my ext3 OS partition
<Afdal> oh you know what
<Afdal> I actually am unable to mount my other Windows RAID partition on the same HDD
<Afdal> So perhaps this is a dmraid issue?
<ikonia> errr raid
<ikonia> is this motherboard raid
<Afdal> yes
<ikonia> I'd say thats going to be a good starting point
<Afdal> again though, I am certain the array itself isn't failing because it runs flawlessly on Windows
<ikonia> motherboard raid just sucks in my view
<ikonia> it's flawless on windows as windows will more than likley have excellent driver support for it
<Afdal> Well...  I've ran Xubuntu on this RAID setup for three or four years now without this issue cropping up, so I:
<Afdal> ohhh, you know what I also am unable to mount this non-RAID FAT32 partition on my storage drive as well here
<Afdal> Oh wait these mount failures are probably due to the mount point being read-onyl aren't they
<peyam> hi. I have my made in china android box connected to my ubuntu . I want to know what model and vendor that is made of. anybody know how I can get the info out of it? this is lshw -short http://paste.ubuntu.com/16474676/
<peyam> which one is my android box?
<Habbie> peyam, how is it connected to your ubuntu?
<Afdal> Okay so I'm looking at /media/myusername/ and the directory icon has a box with an X on it.  Anyone know what that stands for in Thunar?
<peyam> usb
<peyam> Habbie, usb
<Habbie> peyam, try lsusb -v
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16474697/ Habbie
<peyam> Habbie, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16474700/
<Habbie> peyam, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12111005/how-to-register-this-tablet-to-ubuntu-udev-list seems relevant
<Habbie> peyam, regarding line 848 in your paste
<peyam> Habbie, but do you know what model that is based on theat output
<Habbie> peyam, no, i could google '2207:310b' for you but you can do that yourself
<Habbie> peyam, beyond that i suggest getting adb up and running, perhaps based on that stackoverflow post
<peyam> Habbie, but how do you that it is the android box?
<Habbie> peyam, because none of the other devices are it, and googling for 2207 gave me that post about an android tablet
<peyam> Habbie, thank you very much
<Habbie> peyam, but, disconnect it, run lsusb again, compare output, and you'll have certainty
<Afdal> I just don't know what to do about this.  Do I have to reinstall linux to fix it :/
<cruncher> hi
<cruncher> was /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf removed? where do i do now the "session-cleanup-script="?
<Afdal> And of course I can't even log out of my account properly since xubuntu wants to save settings on a locked file system when logging out
<peyam> Habbie, but it seems to be something else. I just want to know the manufactorer name
<Habbie> peyam, either google those numbers, or get adb running, are the options i know of
<ikonia> Afdal: what file systems are read only
<ikonia> Afdal: thats the first question
<Afdal> just the ext3 OS file system
<Afdal> root file system, whatever
<Afdal> of course, since the mount point resides on the root file system, that's what's preventing me from mounting other partitions after this read-only locking occurs
<ikonia> Afdal: no, which mount points
<Afdal>  /media/myusername/whateverthenameofthepartitionIwanttomountis
<ikonia> Afdal: so thats dynamic mount points
<ikonia> Afdal: is / read only
<Afdal> see I just rebooted now and I have no problem mounting them
<codepython777> I want to host my own PPA using nginx - apart from reprepro - what else can help me do that easily?
<wuschLOR> Hi there how can is disable cups from auto adding printers in my network ?
<Afdal> yeah, the whole / is read-only
<codepython777> has anyone here setup their own PPA up recently?
<ikonia> Afdal: is it read only now ?
<Afdal> yep, just locked up again
<ikonia> Afdal: so if you do "sudo touch /test" what do you get
<Afdal> this time I had an extra partition mounted beforehand, and that partition is still mounted
<kgirthofer> hey all - I'm t rying to scrape a website with wget and every scrape i do creates a file named after each directory that has the contents of index.html withint that directory
<ikonia> Afdal: please don't tell me this is raid 0
<kgirthofer> i.e. if there's a directory uploads
<kgirthofer> hten a file uploads.1.html will be created with the contents of uploads/index.html
<codepython777> Anyone has their own PPAs here?
<Afdal> unable to open /var/lib/sudo/afdal/2: no such file or directory
<Afdal> touch: cannot touch '/test': ready-only file system
<ikonia> Afdal: so thats not read only thats a missing file
<Habbie> codepython777, repo.powerdns.com is powered by reprepro
<ikonia> Afdal: as your non-privileged user can you do "touch ~/test-file"
<Afdal> cannot touch '/home/afdal/test-file': read-only file system
<ikonia> Afdal: is /home on the same partition as /
<ikonia> or a different partition
<Afdal> same partition
<ikonia> Afdal: do you have any other partitions on the same disk mounted, or is it just one partition
<codepython777> Habbie: I was hoping to find someone using nix, or snapcraft, or something more modern to ship software
<Habbie> codepython777, i don't have any idea about those
<Afdal> well I have a swap partition I guess
<Afdal> otherwise no
<ikonia> Afdal: is this raid 0 ?
<Afdal> I guess that's not "mounted" though :)
<Afdal> yeah, RAID0
<ikonia> yeah, this is not going to be good
<concord> Where is the best place to ask a question about getting Windows 10 installed in KVM/QEMU using QCOW2 disk type?
<Afdal> Shall I try rebooting and mounting my other RAID0 partition and seeing what happens when the file system locks up again?
<ikonia> Afdal: I can't advise the use of raid 0 for root file system
<Afdal> pfff :D
<ikonia> Afdal: I can't advise using the motherboard raid devices
<ikonia> you're doing boht
<ikonia> both
<ikonia> thats just an advert for failure
<Afdal> well too bad, I need to dual boot Windows and software RAID over linux won't let me accomplish that
<ikonia> Afdal: the easy solution is to buy another disk for linux
<Afdal> not easy for me
<ikonia> I appreciate that is money, but using questionable hardware and dubious raid levels is not worth the effort
<Afdal> all right, I guess I'll try rebooting and mounting my other partition in addition before the file system locks
<ikonia> tht won't help
<ikonia> that will just cause more problems and possibly add corruption to your other partitions
<Afdal> :/
<Afdal> I don't load anything from the other partition and most of my stuff is backed up, I'll take my chances :)
<tpw_rules> hey. i'm using Files over an x2go connection and it seems trash isn't supported. i found this out only after deleting some files, trying to go to the trash, and getting a "not supported" error. that's a rather nasty surprise. fortunately i didn't void anything important, but i think it's dangerous to not change the option if Files can't use the trash for some reason (or are they in a trash, but just not accessible? i tried ctrl+z and
<tpw_rules>  that didn't work either)
<ikonia> I advise against it
<tpw_rules> ah okay that's already been reported
<icey> any idea when AWS will have 16.04 images?
<somsip> icey: already up
<icey> somsip: I don't see it as an option in us-east
<Afdal> "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present."  What does that error I see on one of these useless disk checks even mean?
<somsip> icey: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/
<ikonia> Afdal: /tmp is normally ram based
<ikonia> Afdal: if it's disk, it means /tmp the file system is not available to be mounted so it can't progress beyond the init process that depends on /tmp
<icey> thanks somsip
<Afdal> how does my OS manage to even boot up after that then?
<ikonia> Afdal: probaly doesn't need /tmp at that point
<ikonia> just a warning
<Afdal> Well I don't have an exotic RAM setup so I'm using whatever the default Xubuntu setup is
<Afdal> okay, file system locked again
<Afdal> my other RAID partition isn't locked however
<Afdal> only the root file system partition is locked
<Afdal> so there's more evidence that it's not my RAID setup failing
<skyyr> is it possible to redirect a port to another machine like this: client -> ssh from ubuntu desktop to ubuntu server -> port on other machine in server's lan?
<ikonia> Afdal: what raid partitions
<ikonia> Afdal: I asked what other paritions there where and you said "none" it's all one partition
<ikonia> now you're saying "other raid partitions"
<skyyr> I'm trying to route a vnc client through ssh to a vncserver on the host's network
<ikonia> and that is not evidence that your raid 0 file system is stable
<Afdal> oh I thought you asked which raid partitions were mounted
<ikonia> Afdal: you have 2 disks in a raid 0 stripe, correct ?
<Afdal> yeah
<ikonia> Afdal: you have Linux root file system, and Linux swap on there, what OTHER linux partitions are on there
<Afdal> I have my NTFS partition on the same RAID setup mounted right now and it reads and writes just fine while the root / linux partition is locked
<Afdal> No other linux partitions than those two
<ikonia> Afdal: so that still suggests to me your raid 0 root file system is a problem
<ikonia> look in the syslog and see if you have any warnings
<ikonia> but again, raid 0 + motherboard raid = high risk
<Afdal> where and how :o
<Afdal> I'm aware :)
<ikonia> it's a text file in /var/log
<Afdal> hmm, this is interesting actually.  I may not be the entire partition that's locked to read-only after all.  I'm seeing some other files and folders here that don't appear to be locked
<ikonia> Afdal: such as ?
<Afdal> uh
<Afdal> such as syslog for instance :)
<ikonia> Afdal: how do you know thats not read only ?
<Afdal> oh that might just be due to thunar not reporting the read/write status of files that require root privileges to modify though
<ikonia> Afdal: touch /var/log/test
<ikonia> Afdal: or "sudo touch /var/log/test"
<Afdal> oh okay false alarm, they're all write-protected yeah
<ikonia> you're root file system will have dropped state on raid 0
<ikonia> I'm confident that will be your problem
<ikonia> you only need the slightest instability and it's useless
<mrbinaer> skyyr: Yes it is possible. You can use ssh -L [localport]:[vncserver]:[remoteport] [ubuntuserver]
<Afdal>  touch /var/log/test gives read-only file system error
<skyyr> mrbinaer, thanks, trying it
<ikonia> Afdal: yes, because it's read only device
<Afdal> Okay what am I looking for in my syslog here?
<ikonia> Afdal: errors around the file system, the device, the mount point
<Afdal> The last item in the log was on April 13
<ikonia> Afdal: that suggests your in more trouble than you think
<mikeymop> hey all
<ikonia> Afdal: that file system has not been read/write since 13th
<Afdal> well I did stop using linux for like a month because I hate spending entire days dealing with these issues
<UbuntuDude> is there any fix for Ubuntu desktop icons overlaping?
<mikeymop> Afdal: you get fewer issues that are quicker to resolve with time
<ikonia> you won't get any better/easier while you are running raid 0 root file system on fakeraid devices
<ikonia> it's just inviting complex problems
<mikeymop> UbuntuDude: did you try dragging them, they may not be locked to grid
<SpecialKay> heyo
<Afdal> Umm...  Okay does anyone know that commandline copypaste uploader thingy?  I can't pastebin this log file since most likely some corrupted Firefox file is triggering one of these file system logs and preventing me from using my browser at the moment
<SpecialKay> Has anyone here managed to get Steam working on 16.04 ?
<ikonia> Afdal: what are you talking about corrupted firefox ??
<ikonia> Afdal: pastebinit
<cruncher> does anyone know how to run a script on X logoff?
<ikonia> but you won't be able to install it while your root file system is read only
<ikonia> Afdal: how big is your linux partition ?
<Afdal> 50 GB
<UbuntuDude> mikeymop: I just tried the organize option and seems to work fine ... but still one question to go, Is it possible to make icons size equal?
<SpecialKay> Has anyone here managed to get Steam working on 16.04 ?
<UbuntuDude> same as in windows desktop
<Afdal> Let me jump in this channel on the computer in question and then someone direct me to that terminal copypaste uploading utility since I can't just open a browser and pastebin this
<SpecialKay> Has anyone here managed to get Steam working on 16.04 ?
<lyze> SpecialKay, runs just fine
<SpecialKay> are you getting it from the multiverse repository?
<Afdal-xubuntu> Okay I know there's some sort of simple terminal tool to upload text dumps, I've used it in here before, anyone know what I'm talking about?
<mikeymop> UbuntuDude: i would advise you just install a new icon theme
<mikeymop> UbuntuDude: numix round will look nice with just about anything
<mikeymop> SpecialKay: sudo apt install steam worked fine for me
<SpecialKay> hm let me try with apt-get, might have been gdebi
<OerHeks> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<OerHeks> SpecialKay, if you have an ATI gpu, you are bound to the opendriver, so steam will not be that advanced/fast
<donofrio> ubottu, graet news but will that allow people to play windows steam games in ubuntu
<ubottu> donofrio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<intense> How do I use GNU make to build all the files in a directory and put the ouput of each of the files in a seperate file? Example if I have 1.c 2.c 3.c, I need 3 Output files 1.out, 2.out, 3.out
<OerHeks> donofrio, there is wine and playonlinux for windows .. eh.. games
<SpecialKay> I just looked in additional drivers, it doesn't even show my gpu, any ideas? ;(
<OerHeks> SpecialKay, open terminal "lspci | grep VGA "# and show us the line
<OerHeks> maybe you just have intel, or ati
<SpecialKay> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Blackcomb [Radeon HD 6970M/6990M]
<snckrs> Good morning!  I faced a small problem while trying  to "rice" my ubuntu vm: I wanted to have  the global menu to be always  shown instead of only when I hover the mouse over it, but the window names  are always cropped out if they  are too long. Is there a way to prevent that?
<Afdal-xubuntu> ikonia, do you know how I can upload this syslog file through command line?
<Afdal-xubuntu> terminal, whatever
<donofrio> OerHeks, no I was asking him because it seems when an app/game is in steam it's only for one platform at a time.... ;(  aka my kids cannot play games from windows steam without "windows"
<OerHeks> Afdal-xubuntu >>  cat <file >  | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> donofrio, well, they have to be linux compatible.
<TomyWork> donofrio there are some steam games for linux. they're getting more each day
<SpecialKay> OerHeks any idea as to what the problem might be?
<Afdal-xubuntu> http://termbin.com/i2dl
<Afdal-xubuntu> Did that work?
<TomyWork> donofrio  the #steamlug channel has a bot that announces changes to linux game and new linux games
<OerHeks> SpecialKay, read back, told you about ati
<TomyWork> +s
<OerHeks> Afdal-xubuntu, yes
<nettoweb> Hey guys, is htere a faster mirror than http://mirror.bit.edu.cn/ubuntu/ ? Mine is taking so long to download tiny packages: http://cl.ly/3S3F103N3t1G
<SpecialKay> Does Ubuntu not show drivers for those cards?
<OerHeks> !ati | and here some official wiki
<ubottu> and here some official wiki: For AMD/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SpecialKay> thank you, im a bit of a linux newbie :]
<OerHeks> SpecialKay, we are waiting for 16.04.1 and *hope* ati and xorg will get friends
<intense> How do I use GNU make to build all the files in a directory and put the ouput of each of the files in a seperate file? Example if I have 1.c 2.c 3.c, I need 3 Output files 1.out, 2.out, 3.out
<OerHeks> for now: no
<SpecialKay> okay sorry one more thing, running Steam spits this out:
<SpecialKay> Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit
<SpecialKay> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<SpecialKay> [2016-05-18 00:29:14] Startup - updater built Apr 29 2016 22:18:33
<SpecialKay> SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred
<SpecialKay> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<symbolicadmin> that was amusing
<SpecialKay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16475334/
<OerHeks> SpecialKay, so steam does not run, can't help you there
<SpecialKay> okay, is there another IRC room for stream specifically?
<SpecialKay> someone mentioned it earlier, can't remember it although
<OerHeks> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<SpecialKay> okay thank you
<SymbolicDeathwsh> !Social
<SymbolicDeathwsh> worth a try.
<Pici> !offtopic | SymbolicDeathwsh
<ubottu> SymbolicDeathwsh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Afdal-xubuntu> Do you see anything in that log that might help, ikonia?
<hexafluoride> hey, how do I mount a VHDX image?
<SymbolicDeathwsh> does everyone here use HexChat? or is mIRC still the irc client of choice?
<brunch875> I use pidgin as IRC now
<SymbolicDeathwsh> interesting
<Afdal-xubuntu> HexChat on GNU, Icechat on Windows here
<OerHeks> this join/part block page, gives a lot of clients http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages
<intense> r4hul: Hey
<Brainbox> is there any magic tricks to getting godaddy SSL certs to work w/ apache on ubuntu ?
<tgm4883> Brainbox: I would imagine you use them like every other SSL cert
<de-facto> Brainbox you might want to take a look at https://mozilla.github.io/server-side-tls/ssl-config-generator/ and https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/
<OerHeks> hexafluoride, not sure vhdx is the same >> https://nathan.vertile.com/blog/2015/02/27/mounting-a-vhd-ntfs-image-on-ubuntu/
<hexafluoride> tried that, Oatmeal
<hexafluoride> uh
<hexafluoride> OerHeks
<Brainbox> yeah ive looked at tons of tutorials etc and its the same way ive always done em... getting ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR in chrome...
<hexafluoride> the tool doesn't support VHDX
<OerHeks> hexafluoride, then i have no clue, maybe someone else in this channel knows??
<hexafluoride> hopefully
<hexafluoride> it's a shame if there's no actual VHDX support
<hexafluoride> it's even native in Windows
<de-facto> Brainbox usually you always need your cert and all intermediate certs up to (but not including) the trust anchor root cert which the clients use to verify your cert chain
<OerHeks> hexafluoride, errr it is a hyper-v windows format, logically it will read under windows yes .. but maybe this page is any help https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2013/05/10/using-libguestfs-to-read-hyper-v-vhdx-disk-images/
<mikeymop> i'll have to check out mirc I've been using weechat
<hexafluoride> OerHeks, I'll check it out
<OerHeks> !find libguestfs
<ubottu> Found: libguestfs-dev, libguestfs-gfs2, libguestfs-gobject-1.0-0, libguestfs-gobject-dev, libguestfs-hfsplus, libguestfs-java, libguestfs-jfs, libguestfs-nilfs, libguestfs-ocaml, libguestfs-ocaml-dev (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libguestfs&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<OerHeks> i think you want libguestfs-tools
<hexafluoride> yeah
<hexafluoride> installing that
<de-facto> hexafluoride i think virtual box can read (and maybe convert) those, but not entirely sure, could be worth a check though
<hexafluoride> atm
<tgm4883> Brainbox: any errors in apache?
<Brainbox> doesn't look like errors
<Brainbox> ill throw in pastebin
<tgm4883> Brainbox: is the server publically accessible?
<tgm4883> Brainbox: if it's publically accessible, digicert has a tool that can check the certs
<Brainbox> http://pastebin.ca/3602236
<Brainbox> yeah no errors that i can see cause an issue
<de-facto> Brainbox there is def something wrong with your ssl. you can test with "openssl s_client -connect example.com:443" from command line too
<cod23> Brasileiros aqui?
<OerHeks> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<de-facto> Brainbox also, if you want, you can use the test of this tool, its very helpfull https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/
<de-facto> Brainbox if you dont want your results listed in public make sure you check "Do not show the results on the boards"
<tgm4883> Brainbox: can you pastebin your apache config
<tgm4883> for the vhost
<stacy-> can some body here guide me step by step on how to turn my ubuntu laptop into a AP or a hotspot?
<brym> afternoon all
<mikeymop> stacy-: you need a special card that supports broadcast mode
<mikeymop> stacy-: run an iwconfig and find out your wireless card chipset and see if it can do broadcast mode
<stacy-> nikeymop.. i had my laptop working as Access point 2 months ago using nmtui
<stacy-> but i have forgotten the process
<de-facto> stacy- very simple you go to settings > network > wireless and click "use as hotspot" :)
<snckrs> how come that when I add a PPA from launchpad.net its packages wont be found?
<stacy-> defacto.. ubuntu 15.10 did not let me select the WPA..only nmtui was able to do that
<tgm4883> snckrs: did you do an 'apt update' after adding it?
<snckrs> tgm4883, i did sudo apt-get update
<snckrs>  yes
<tgm4883> snckrs: what ppa?
<snckrs> https://launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/+archive/ubuntu/slingscold
<tgm4883> snckrs: how did you add it?
<snckrs> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:flexiondotorg/slingscold
<de-facto> stacy- hmm in xenial it seems to use WPA as default there, but it may depend on your wireless card
<Faiz> hey ppl
<stacy-> defacto..i got my laptop working as a hotspot before
<stacy-> but i forgot the steps i took to do it
<Seveas> snckrs: which Ubuntu version are you on?
<snckrs> Seveas, 16.04
<stacy-> defacto please guide me in 4 steps to click through to make the laptop a AP
<Seveas> snckrs: that ppa has no packages for 16.04
<Faiz> is there to way to restore each nd every setting nd driver ?
<snckrs> Seveas, so I cant install that app?
<Seveas> you could try the 15.10 packages
<tgm4883> snckrs: nope
<OerHeks> stacy-, "in 4 steps"???
<Faiz> can someone tell me how to restore internet drivers ?
<ikonia> restore internet drivers ?
<stacy-> oerkeks.. 4 or five steps i remembered that it was the steps using nmtui
<Brainbox> hah
<Brainbox> it was an issue with the virtual host
<Faiz> network drivers
<Brainbox> lol
<Brainbox> fixed
<Brainbox> needed * wildcard or ip
<Brainbox> and works
<ikonia> Faiz: you're best explaining what you've actually done
<Faiz> when i turn on my laptop , the wifi says im connected
<stacy-> my devices arent able to connect .. its been down for 3 days now
<Faiz> then after using the net for , like 3 mins , the neet stops
<Faiz> net*
<Faiz> but it shows im connected
<ikonia> Faiz: ok - so what have you done that requires the drivers to be re-installed /
<de-facto> stacy- you go into settings, then click on network, then on wireless network and click on "use as hotspot", then enable with the switch in wireless network
<Faiz> i didnt do anything
<Faiz> i was just asking how to re install them
<ikonia> Faiz: then why do you need to reinstall them ?
<ikonia> Faiz: why do you want to re-install them ?
<Faiz> yes
<Faiz> oh
<de-facto> stacy- but you need another internet connection then (like wired LAN cable), so your laptop provides an access point and shares that internet connection
<Faiz> cause
<stacy-> defacto... please guide me on using nmtui to get the AP working again..because for some reason hotspot button and unity gui network does not work on my ubuntu 15.10
<ikonia> Faiz: why ?
<Faiz> a window comes saying tht failed to connect to error
<Faiz> failed to connect *
<Faiz> error 45 or something like tht
<stacy-> defacto.. yes my laptop is wired LAN cable
<ikonia> Faiz: again - why do you want to reinstall them
<de-facto> stacy- what do you mean by "does not work"? what happens if you click on "use as hotspot"?
<Faiz> so they might solve my problems ?
<ikonia> Faiz: ok, so no reason
<Faiz> i thnk they r damaged or something
<Faiz> yes
<ikonia> Faiz: in future, state your problem, rather than what you think the solution is
<Faiz> k
<stacy-> defacto... there isnt a configeration option
<ikonia> Faiz: your problem is "after surfing the net for a few minutes, my connection stays active but I can't reach the internet"
<ikonia> Faiz: not "I need to reinstall my drivers"
<Faiz> k
<de-facto> stacy- but what happens if you "use  as hotspot"?
<transhuman_> hi have a question: The concept of root window is no longer relavant to Ubuntu is that correct ( I would like to run a video on my desktop(for desktop) is that any longer possible?
<stacy-> defacto.. my devices cant detect the SSID
<Faiz> so do u know wht happens ? or wht is the reason behind it ?
<de-facto> stacy- the SSID is your computer's name
<ikonia> Faiz: not without debugging it - if you ask the channel your real problem, someone will help if they can
<stacy-> defacto..there is not a WPA inside the gui for unity network
<stacy-> defacto.. please assist me in using nmtui
<stacy-> i remember it only too a few steps to get nmtui working
<Faiz> btw if tht helps , but i ran fsck thing
<stacy-> for the wifi AP
<ikonia> Faiz: why ?
<ikonia> Faiz: why did you run that
<de-facto> stacy- so what does happen if you click on "use as hotspot"? does it show you a summary of network name, encryption and password?
<Faiz> cause someone told me here to
<Faiz> i asked
<Faiz> tht is there some kind of software tht can detect problems nd then repair them automaticlly
<stacy-> defacto.. can you login to my system and take a look
<de-facto> stacy- also make sure you enabled that hotspot with the slider on that summary screen (switch it to "on"), then your client devices shoudl be able to connect
<Faiz> nd someone said to use tht command
<de-facto> stacy- no
<stacy-> defacto... i see the bottom it says use as hotspot
<de-facto> then click that
<stacy-> after i click on it .. the wifi of the laptop says its connected but its using WEP
<ikonia> Faiz: you'll do better, just clearly stating your problem and waiting for someone to help
<stacy-> the laptop is connected to a LAN cable also
<lotuspsychje> Faiz: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall?
<ikonia> he doesn't need drivers
<de-facto> stacy- yes you either use your wifi as hotspot or as wifi client
<Faiz> i was gonna ask tht
<lotuspsychje> Faiz: what do you need then exactly?
<Faiz> i hve many problems
<Faiz> but the first one is
<Faiz> to get my internet working back
<stacy-> defacto.. i need mmy laptop as a hotspot for WPA
<Faiz> i cant use it without using my TP-link
<lotuspsychje> !details | Faiz
<ubottu> Faiz: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Faiz> k i will give details
<Faiz> but
<RandomUser1234> Hi all, I'm trying to use a subtitle that i found online but the formatting for some characters is all weird
<Faiz> is ubottu
<Faiz> a user or a program ?
<RandomUser1234> is there a way to fix the formatting of some characters in a text file?
<somsip> !bot | Faiz
<ubottu> Faiz: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<de-facto> stacy- so can you please tell me, what happens if you click on "use as hotspot"?
<stacy-> defacto.. the wirelss hotspot is using WEP.. and my devices are still not picking up the wifi signal
<de-facto> is the switch above that in "on " position?
<Faiz> k
<stacy-> defaccto.. yes
<Faiz> then i will give the error info
<Faiz> i will hve to remove my TP-link for tht
<lotuspsychje> Faiz: can you tell us whats going on first?
<somsip> Faiz: concisely...
<stacy-> defacto.. a few months ago i made the laptop an AP with WPA ..it was wroking..but now it does not work.. i made it work using nmtui
<lotuspsychje> Faiz: ubuntu version? wifi? cable? chipset details?
<de-facto> stacy- sorry i dont know how to use nmtui
<stacy-> if i use gui it says i am connected to wireless on the laptop..but my laptop is connected using a LAN CABLE ALEADY!!!
<nacc> stacy-: you can be multiply connected to a network (or multiple networks) in network-manager, fwiw
<stacy-> NACC... i have a laptop ubuntu 15.10 .. i need it to have the Access point working again .. it is not working and my tablet and phones are not able to see the laptop
<nacc> stacy-: i'm pretty sure everyone in the channel knows your issue -- you've been asking for help for a few days now, I believe
<stacy-> nacc.. what step did i miss.. why is my laptop unable to work like a AP like beofe
<OerHeks> i haven't seen you part this channel when you setup wifi adhoc, so i guess you need to restart networkmanager to complete, stacy-
<de-facto> stacy- maybe editing your hotspot with "nm-connection-editor" could help?
<nacc> stacy-: I have no idea, I've never setup a hotspot, sorry
<stacy-> oerheks.. it worked befoe with AP ..not adhoc
<OerHeks> ap/adhoc whatever, basicly the same, restart networking
<stacy-> defacto.. i am unfamilar with the shell editing method
<SpecialKay> OerHeks: kudos to you, you're still here helping people out ;]
<OerHeks> SpecialKay, just because we know ubuntu can be fun
<stacy-> oerheks.. restart after nmtui .. you mean?
<de-facto> stacy- its not shell: press Alt + F2 then enter      nm-connection-editor        and press enter
<stacy-> defacto.. do  you mean open shell prompt?
<de-facto> nope
<de-facto> but you can start that from a terminal too of course if you like
<stacy-> nothing happens to my laptop if i click on alt F2
<de-facto> you press the ALT key hold and press F2 key then release both
<stacy-> when i click on alt on top it says hexchat
<de-facto> not with the mouse, with your keyboard
<stacy-> defacto..i did what you said.. with a keyboard..does the alt F2 open up the command proompt?
<k1l_> stacy-: on ubuntu with unity it should open a "dash"  labeled "run a command"
<stacy-> the shortcuts metothos are not all univeral on ubuntu
<de-facto> stacy- it opens an input dialogue where you can enter a programs name, in that box type    nm-connection-editor      and hit your ENTER key then
<k1l_> stacy-: they are. what ubuntu do you run exactly? what version number, what desktop?
<de-facto> im pretty sure that works on all GUIs
<stacy-> i am using ubuntu 15.10
<ReddyTeddy> Hi guys. I'm getting an error 'Unable to contact settings server' Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-2q3XWaZNaE: Connection refused'
<ReddyTeddy> When I fire up VNC
<ReddyTeddy> When I close out of that one, I get 'Unable to load a failsafe session'
<stacy-> kil.. can you please guide me to getting my laptop to work as AP for my tablet and phone?
<ReddyTeddy> Unable to determine failsafe session name. Possible causes: xfconfd isn't running (D-Bus setup problem); environment variable $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is set incorrect (must include "/etc"), or xfce4-session is installed incorrectly
<stacy-> it worked before but soemthing inside broke ubuntu ..its not working
<ReddyTeddy> How could I check which of those the issue is?
<compdoc> ReddyTeddy, which OS?
<ReddyTeddy> Ubuntu 16.04, sorry.
<k1l_> stacy-: there are several users trying to help you. but you cant run easiest commands. maybe you should get someone to support you in real life because people in here need you to run commands and provide feedback.
<ReddyTeddy> I do see that xfconfd isn't running, actually; I followed this guide for installing VNC : https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04
<compdoc> ReddyTeddy, with Unity? doesnt work with vnc
<k1l_> stacy-: i have not seen a linux desktop not working with alt+f2 so far.
<ReddyTeddy> Nah, no Unity. I just got a new Dedicated Server and am trying to set it up.
<ReddyTeddy> I think I have a Dbus setup problem, since xfconfd isn't running
<stacy-> kil... all afternoon i had been typing cat grep feed backs onto websites so they could find out..nobody seems to know
<techknight_> I have a centralized log management server (graylog) and I want to be able to see the installed/updated/removed packages from a couple of ubuntu serveres there is running.
<stacy-> kil... alt F2 only brings up the hexchat menu on top of the screen
<techknight_> But is there anyway to redirect the apt history logs to syslog so rsyslog can push them to the graylog server? I know CentOS yum's package manager does this by default but i haven't been able to fina a solution for Ubuntus apt.
<compdoc> ReddyTeddy, I have 16.04 server with a minimal Mate desktop working with x2go, but other software I use (bacula) doesnt run on 16.04 yet. Or at least I cant get it working
<ReddyTeddy> Ah, OK
<stacy-> kil.. can you please help me the nmtui?
<thirax> hi!
<nacc> techknight_: i don't believe there is, at least not easily. you can use the syslog imfile stuff, but it's sort of a hack
<curlyears> I have a new laptop coming, a,8Ghz quad core i5 processors, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, should I just install 16.04 on it from the getgo, or install 14.04.4 on it, and upgrade it in July?
<k1l_> stacy-: there was de-facto trying to help you. but you could not even run the easy task he asked you to run.
<stacy-> ubuntu is not user friendly many of the interfaces are difficult to find
<techknight_> nacc damn that was not what i was hoping :S
<nacc> techknight_: i guess you might be able to hook into dpkg, though?
<nacc> techknight_: if you're ok being a layer lower than apt
<k1l_> curlyears: if you want to upgraade anyway you can install the 16.04 from the start
<stacy-> kil.. defacto does not how to use nmtui
<OerHeks> anyway, restarting networking is more than nmtui, all networks should restrt to do dhcp bring life to all adapters
<nacc> techknight_: https://wiki.debian.org/AptConf
<nacc> techknight_: you could make 'Dpkg:Pre-Install-Pkgs' be any command, afaict
<stacy-> this requires nmtui.. because unity gui network manager does not show the WPA for AP
<OerHeks> stacy-, anytime we ask you to do something, you come up with another unrelated question, i noticed that.
<curlyears> k1l:  OK.  The laptop ought to be here tommorrow or Thursday, I have a USBthumb just waiting for it.  (I finally  have my system stable enough to d/l and copy to USB 16.04. n Befroe that, every time I d/led it, I ran into one of those weird problems I have been having, and lost the foile before backing it up )-:
<stacy-> oerheks.. i have done what everybody told me to do.. switch on the hotspot.. but it goes into WEP and does not broadcash the ssid !
<techknight_> nacc thanks! i will look into that!
<fleopixel> hello
<nacc> techknight_: np, gl!
<Faiz> hey ppl im back
<curlyears> I sure hope the notebook will boot fromn USBthumb.  My desktop doesn't seem to
<stacy-> nacc.please help me one last time.. if things doesnt work..i'll have to install windows and try to get it working again
<curlyears> fleopixel:  hi
<Faiz> The problem of my wifi still presists but his time it did show any nd istead it showed my nd but i wasnt able to connect to it
<stacy-> ubuntu has too many ways to do 1 thing and not all the menthods are in uniform and difficult to understand
<Faiz> this*
<nacc> stacy-: stop pinging random people. I have already said that I don't know how to setup a hotspot.
<stacy-> any channel i can go to on setting up ubuntu to work as a AP ?
<curlyears> fle histacy-  the fact that there is ALWYS more than one way to do virtually anything under linux *Unix) is considered one of its strongest features
<stacy-> i had my ubuntu laptop working as an AP but it does not work now foor some reason
<curlyears> stacy-:  this is probably your best bet
<curlyears> stacy-:  OK.  How did you originally get your laptop ato work as an AP?
<curlyears> stacey-:  also, is English your native language?
<stacy-> curlyears.. i used nmtui
<stacy-> yes english is my native language
<curlyears> stacy-:  and why can you not use nmtui again?
<hypermist> englush stacy- * ;D
<stacy-> culryears..when i tried to make a AP connection this time ..it does not work
<curlyears> rhinos are cute and cuddly
<stacy-> the tablet and phones both dont detect the SSID
<curlyears> stacy-:  be more specific:  what, excatly happens?
<nikkei> hey
<curlyears> this is under ubuntu, right?  Which version?
<stacy-> curlyears.. first step i would create a connection enter the ssid name
<stacy-> ubuntu 15.10
<curlyears> OK...
<stacy-> culryears.. i then setup th WPA
<stacy-> inside nmtui
<curlyears> OK, WPA
<stacy-> WPA2 personal inside nmtui is easy to find.. but inside unity network gui ..sometimes its there sometimes its not
<stacy-> curlyears.. if i use nmtui ..do i need to reboot the computer for the configerations to take effect?
<curlyears> stacy-:   ahhh, and that is your question?
<leftist> afternoon. i run dual boot and i was wondering if updating to windows 10 is going to cause me any issues with my dual boot?
<curlyears> stacy-:   to be honest, I don't know, but that is entirely possible, yes.  Try rebooting
<stacy-> curlyears.. i am unable to get nmtui to create a AP on my laptop using WPA again.. i must be missiing a step
<curlyears> stacy-: and yyou-ve looked at the available documentation?
<lotuspsychje> leftist: normally not, but if you cant enter windows anymore you might try an update-grub
<stacy-> curlyears.. everybody here keeps refering to use the built in hotspot button to turn my laptop into a hotspot..but that method is buggy and does not work
<curlyears> what, exactly, *IS* nmtui?  I understand it iss a user interfaxce, but for what package?
<leftist> lotuspsychje ok thanks
<tertiary> i need to raise my ulimit values for my HPC configuration. is there a proper way to find my real upper limits instead of guessing?
<curlyears> how is it "buggy?"
<nacc> curlyears: network manager (hence nm prefix)
<leftist> btw i don't need to keep anything in /tmp do i?
<curlyears> right.  Have you checvked all the docs available at ubuntu.com for netwrok manager?
<curlyears> leftist:  nope
<stacy-> curlyears.. the WPA isnt there in the gui network manager of unity
<leftist> thanks
<curlyears> answer my question, stacey.
<curlyears> !bug report
<stacy-> curlyears..yes and the documentation are not in uniform .. all are different with each ubuntu version
<stacy-> i was shown a 14.04 documentiation but i have an ubuntu 15.10
<curlyears> stacy-:  Of course they are.  You need to use the correct version of nmtui for you ubuntu version.  Perhaps you ouught to upgrade to 16.04/
<stacy-> curlyears.. try and find the WPA inside the unity netowrk manager gui
<stacy-> curlyears.. the nmtui is working fine
<curlyears> stacy-:  To be honest, I have never used the unity netwirk manager nnor nmtui explicitly, so I am just going through some basic debuggiing exercise wit you
<curlyears> so use nmtui
<stacy-> curlyear..nmtui is able to configuer the wpa settings .. but unity network manager gui can not have the WPA settings
<stacy-> curlyears.. how would you turn a laptop into a AP using uubuntu..
<buntunoob> Anyone knows of a terminal app that allows you to create shortcuts in its menus? eg. I'd like to create a shortcut to ping 8.8.8.8, say.
<stacy-> curlyears.. both nmtui and unity network manager in ubuntu work differently ..
<curlyears> stacy-  I have no clue.  I'd start by collecting and reading the available pertinent documentation
<dddshroom> Anyone familiar with UFW and prerouting traffic from one interface/port to another IP/port? I've followed the basic setup docs but the rules don't seem to be doing anything.
<zincrokx> how to play with ssh
<nacc> buntunoob: 'terminal app' ? do you mean a terminal emulator? what menus are you referring to?
<zincrokx> i am new to it
<stacy-> curlyears.. are you using ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> i just read this, stacy- >>>>
<OerHeks> At time of writing, nmtui does not support all types of connections. In particular, you cannot edit VPNs, Wi-Fi connections using WPA Enterprise, or Ethernet connections using 802.1X
<OerHeks> so no wpa then
<curlyears> of course they work differently.  One pre-existed the other, and the second was probably written because someone, somewhere, decided the first didn't do everything they wanted, or didn't do things the way they thought they should be done
<OerHeks> now i wonder, did you really ever did this before with WPA?
<curlyears> yes, thius particular machine iscurrently live botted form the DVD into 14,04.4 LTS Desktop
<stacy-> oerheks.. nmtui can edit WPA .. unity networkmanager CAN NOT EDIT WPA
<buntunoob> nacc, correct, a terminal emulator. Do you know of any that allows you to create custom command shortcuts? Preferably with the shortcut adding itself to the application's menu for clicking easiness.
<stacy-> curlyears.. do you see the differences btween nmtui and unity networkmanager?
<nacc> buntunoob: if you're using a terminal, why do you need to click?
<nacc> buntunoob: those seem contradictory and highly inefficient :)
<buntunoob> nacc, because some commands can be long and painful to write, whereas clicking is easier. To each his own.
<nacc> buntunoob: but you can create command shortcuts in the shell (`man bash`, search for alias)
<nacc> buntunoob: but you're making a shortcut for the command ... so it's almost guaranteed to be faster to tab-complete?
<buntunoob> nacc, the command and its arguments, which can be multiple.
<nacc> buntunoob: are the command and arguments static (like you always want to ping 8.8.8.8 or you wan to spawn a dialog box and ping the inputted address?
<stacy-> any experts in ubuntu AP confiueration in here using nmtui?
<stacy-> please help
<curlyears> stacy-    no, but then, I am not looking
<buntunoob> nacc, static
<nacc> buntunoob: ok, then alias is what you want
<nacc> buntunoob: or satisfies your needs
<buntunoob> nacc, thanks buddy, I'll look into that!
<nacc> buntunoob: but i don't know how to setup any UI stuff in a terminal, sorry :)
<curlyears> stacy-:  if you don't get a response after this long, either no one here knows, or for whatever reason, someone who knows chooses not to interact with you
<curlyears> nacc:   you're strictly a windowing freak?
<nacc> curlyears: no, i mean i don't use my terminal's menus or anything
<stacy-> how is it possible nobody know how to setup ubuntu AP using nmtui
<stacy-> i feel so depressed
<nacc> stacy-: what was the version you had it working on?
<stacy-> nacc.. 15.10 ubuntu
<nacc> stacy-: i thought you were on 15.10 now and it's not working?
<stacy-> nacc..my laptop was on 15.10 and it worked before as a AP
<nacc> stacy-: ok, so maybe it's more useful to figure out what changed?
<stacy-> but now i dont know why when i configuer the settings it doesnt work any more
<nacc> stacy-: as in, did you update, etc
<stacy-> nacc.. i deleted everything in the network connection..
<nacc> stacy-: that seems like a bad decision.
<nacc> stacy-: why would you delete a working configuration?
<stacy-> nacc.. because it was not working
<nacc> stacy-: i think you are simply withholding information at this point. You just said it was working in 15.10. I asked what changed, you said you deleted everything in the network connection. Now you say it was not working.
<stacy-> nacc.. it worked 2 months ago.. then i unpugged the laptop for 1 week and turned it back on.. from theere it did not work
<Cursed_God> stacy-: nmtui > edit a connection > add > wifi > set device name to: wireless interface mac ; security: WPA & WPA2 Personal ; Mode: Access Point: ipv4 config: shared ; ipv6 config: auto; tick "available of all users"
<stacy-> cursed god ...do i need to reboot after that?
<symbolicDeathwsh> lol
<Cursed_God> stacy-: no and use ifconfig for wifi interface mac address
<stacy-> cursed god..what do you mean use ifconfig for wifi interface
<nacc> !tab | stacy-
<ubottu> stacy-: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<carrotcorn> Hi! I'm currently on a Lenovo Yoga 2, dual booting Ubuntu 15.10 and Windows 10 (of which I am currently using the latter). The laptop has a Realtek RTL8723BE Wi-Fi adapter which works perfectly on Windows, but doesn't on the installation of Ubuntu (it used to, but stopped abruptly). I followed the guide at http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04 with absolutely no success.
<stacy-> nacc.. i have hexchat the tab key does not autocomplete the nicks
<symbolicDeathwsh> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<squinty> stacy-,  yes it does
<stacy-> squnity...it must be the sequice i been trying to do this.. for some reason it does not work
<Cursed_God> stacy-: run ifconfig, copy and paste 'HWaddr' of wifi interface(wlp2s0) to 'device name' in nmtui config
<squinty> stacy-,  case sensitive    so if nick starts with capital letter then the first character you type must be a capital letter
<OerHeks> squinty, not true, i can type oer<tab> and OerHeks appears
<OerHeks> in hexchat
<squinty> really
<squinty> OerHeks, oh you are correct. mea culpa
<OerHeks> but if there is an other oer<name> before me in the list, it won't work indeed
<OerHeks> i have to tab twice or more
<carrotcorn> Sorry, I got disconnected :[
<carrotcorn> Hi! I'm currently on a Lenovo Yoga 2, dual booting Ubuntu 15.10 and Windows 10 (of which I am currently using the latter). The laptop has a Realtek RTL8723BE Wi-Fi adapter which works perfectly on Windows, but doesn't on the installation of Ubuntu (it used to, but stopped abruptly). I followed the guide at http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04 with absolutely no success.
<squinty> yes
<Archeus_> hey ppl
<curlyears> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<curlyears> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<carrotcorn> ubottu: Thanks, my bad
<ubottu> carrotcorn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<curlyears> my newe, larger cursor under gnome is nice, I can see it quite well
<OerHeks> carrotcorn, al the steps, also the answer below the page >echo "options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf ( especially the ips=N might be important
<carrotcorn> OMG i was just about to ask XD
<tearsA> guys how can i make a clone of my ubuntu? i mean a disk image. and can i create this packup image when iam logged on?
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<carrotcorn> Why doesn't Ubuntu detect the WiFi adapter though?
<carrotcorn> Windows does :/
<carrotcorn> And Ubuntu used to :/
<tearsA> ty ubottu
<OerHeks> carrotcorn, did you see my answer?
<curlyears> \/whoia oerheks
<stacy-> cursed god.. the device name is in red
<curlyears> oops
<carrotcorn> OerHeks: Oops. Was on a seperate tab. I shall boot into Ubuntu, and attempt to resolve it that way, and return with my findings :)
<carrotcorn> OerHeks: Thanks, BTW
<Mandalord> I need help. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.1. Ethernet (eth0) does not work (does not get IP, DNS, gateway etc). Ifconfig still show it eth0. Windows 7 dualboot works without any problem.
<lotuspsychje> Mandalord: update to latest 14.04.4 asap please
<lotuspsychje> Mandalord: perhaps with a wifi dongle?
<Guest19368> hi
<Mandalord> lotuspsychje: I don't know about 14.04.4. dist-upgrade does not show it. do-release-upgrade still wait for 16.04.1
<Guest19368> hello
<Cursed_God> stacy-: device name should look like this xx:x:xx:xx:xx:xx (wlp2s0) ; where wlp2s0 is wifi interface
<Mandalord> lotuspsychje: I'm connecting using my wifi. But I want to play game and wifi makes connection unstable
<Guest19368> any hacker are there?
<lotuspsychje> Mandalord: did you sudo apt-get update first?
<stacy-> cursed god.. my wifi is wlp3s0
<OerHeks> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<lotuspsychje> Guest19368: this is the official ubuntu support channel
<Mandalord> lotuspsychje: yes, certainly. I almost update and dist-upgrade everyday. Is 14.04.4 a new thing?
<Cursed_God> stacy-: and pls use my full nick
<OerHeks> Guest19368, this channel is not for hackers
<lotuspsychje> Mandalord: check lsb_release -a please?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: i don't think the hwe stacks are offered automatically? that is, you specifically request the appropriate hwe stack? e.g., utopic-lts vs. wily-lts?
<Guest19368> ada poga da
<stacy-> cursed god.. its working!!!!!!
<Cursed_God> stacy-: then use wlp3s0
<stacy-> you are the greatest!!!!!!!
<stacy-> i am on my knees now!!!!!!!!!!!
<lotuspsychje> nacc: normal dist-upgrade should move to latest .4 no?
<Mandalord> lotuspsychje: oh lsb_release shows 14.04.4. uname -a still shows 14.04.1 tho
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> uname -a doesn't show a release number
<lotuspsychje> Mandalord: ok looks good
<nacc> lotuspsychje: i can't recall, tbh :) maybe once you've enabled the hwe stacks, it will
<lotuspsychje> nacc: seems like he's having .4 so :p
<nacc> lotuspsychje: yep :)
<lotuspsychje> Mandalord: did you try a sudo service network-manager restart?
<carrotcorn> OerHeks: Hi again :)
<carrotcorn> It didn't work
<Mandalord> lotuspsychje: I did. Not working. Here is ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/16478015/
<carrotcorn> OerHeks: The `lspci` command doesn't list the WiFi adapter :/
<OerHeks> usb adapter?
<lotuspsychje> Mandalord: sudo lshw -C network showing network card driver?
<OerHeks> carrotcorn, then use lsusb
<argon__> ip link does
<Mandalord> lotuspsychje: yes. It shows Ethernet Connection I217-V
<carrotcorn> OerHeks: Oh look it's theme
<carrotcorn> *there
<lotuspsychje> Mandalord: and behind driver= ?
<carrotcorn> How might I get it working again?
<Mandalord> lotuspsychje: Oh I have to mention I'm using a laptop, and change mainboard (with the ethernet chip) recently
<lotuspsychje> Mandalord: ethernet isnt disabled in bios or so right?
<Mandalord> lotuspsychje: I don't understand behind driver, so i just post the result here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16478083/ . I did not check the Bios, but it works in Windows 7 dual boot, so I guess Bios is ok
<argon__> Mandalord: Can you post the output of "ip link"?
<lotuspsychje> Mandalord: driver=e1000e driverversion=2.3.2-k looks good
<romare> someone updated from 14.04 to 16.04 lts and he's having a black screen on the opening. what might be the reason?
<Mandalord> argon__: here is "ip link" http://paste.ubuntu.com/16478136/
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | romare
<ubottu> romare: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<nacc> romare: they probably shouldn't have updated yet? :)
<romare> nacc, yeah I also thought so but there's also this link that tells you can do it? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<nacc> romare: you *can* doesn't mean you should :)
<romare> nacc, thanks
<lotuspsychje> romare: wich graphics card does your friend have
<romare> lotuspsychje, let me ask
<nacc> romare: specifically in that article, i'd focus on "If stability matters more than shiny new features, you can always wait a few months for the (inevitable) early kinks to get worked out and upgrade then."
<Mandalord> lotuspsychje: I guess my NIC is not something special, the thing is somehow it does not work, even when system recognize it well
<nacc> romare: but it's probably something that can be fixed anyways
<lotuspsychje> Mandalord: take a look at your syslog and see whats happening with your network card
<argon__> Mandalord: Are you having problem with ethernet or your wireless card?
<Mandalord> argon__: ethernet card
<nacc> Mandalord: are you using network manager?
<nacc> Mandalord: has it not worked since you updated your mainboard?
<Mandalord> nacc: yes. It worked unreliably before I changed my mainboard also
<nacc> Mandalord: static networking or dhcp?
<Mandalord> nacc: dhcp. dhcpclient not work. when I tried sudo dhcpclient eth0 it result into No DHCPOFFERS received and No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<ice_> HELLO[
<nacc> Mandalord: hrm, that's not great -- so maybe things are working right, but no dhcp offers are actually coming in? do you control your dhcp server? do you use mac filtering? did you already paste the output of `ip link` ?
<Mandalord> nacc: argon__ lotuspsychje: this is the last part of syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16478483/
<pixxel> Any ubuntu guru that wouldn't mind helping me? My computer freezes for about 1-2 seconds eachtime i move my mouse over a open application window and try to move my mouse between screens. Using the X.org X server, if i use the Nvidia proprietery drivers it works better but then my computer crasches when playing dota.
<nacc> Mandalord: yeah it seems to just not be getting an IP from the dhcp server?
<Mandalord> yeah it seems so. I'm not in control of dhcp server. I live in a dorm in Korea. It seems my network hook directly into Korea internet :D. This is the Gateway IP I get in Windows 7 using the same NIC 118.45.139.82
<nacc> Mandalord: you didn't have to register your laptop or anything with your dorm before? just wondering if possibly the infrastructure is doing mac-based filtering. You put a new ethernet device in and it has a different mac so the dhcp server is ignoring it
<Mandalord> nacc: here is ip link http://paste.ubuntu.com/16478136/
<nacc> Mandalord: right so you have link and such. It's just dhcp that's failing. My above guess is my best one right now
<Mandalord> nacc: No my dorm does not require any MAC registering. I've never done that before. I moved here from Vietnam
<nacc> Mandalord: hrm, and it worked in this dorm before with the older mainboard?
<Mandalord> nacc: yes it did before. and it works now in windows 7. It just does not work in ubuntu
<nb_ff> I'm having sound issues... Everything sounds muffled, echo-y, and far away
<nb_ff> I don't know where the problem lies, except that it isn't the hardware
<nb_ff> I've been changing settings in pavu and alsa for the last hour trying to get this to work - no dice :(
<nacc> Mandalord: i am not sure, sorry -- nothing in the logs indicates (to me) an Ubuntu issue. It's doing what it's been told to, request a DHCP address and just not getting a response from the server.
<henry__> What is the aplications for conections an Ubuntu machine by remote desktop to windows?
<Mandalord> nacc: yes. I also dont see any problem with my laptop in the log. I just cannot understand why there is no dhcp response for me
<Mandalord> henry__: try vnc
<passivepiggy> Check out my new cash blog @ http://passivepiggy.blogspot.com/
<passivepiggy> Check out my new cash blog @ http://passivepiggy.blogspot.com/
<passivepiggy> Check out my new cash blog @ http://passivepiggy.blogspot.com/
<passivepiggy> Check out mCheck out my new cash blog @ http://passivepiggy.blogspot.com/y new cash blog @ http://passivepiggy.blogspot.com/
<passivepiggy> Check out my new cash blog @ http://passivepiggy.blogspot.com/
<DArqueBishop> henry__: use Remmina. https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/remmina/
<henry__> Another, please!
<henry__> Thanks
<henry__> !
<nacc> henry__: you mean you want to connect to a windows desktop from ubuntu?
<henry__> Yes,
<nacc> henry__: rdesktop also may work, it uses RDP
<nacc> henry__: but i think it needs more windows-side help than others
<henry__> yes, Thanks! it is!
<argon__> Mandalord: Might be a little farfetched, but have you tried a different port?
<sebsebseb> hi
<Mandalord> argon__: not yet. I did not think about that. I will find another one tomorrow. However, my room has only 1 line plugged into the wall. So if the neighbor's room's line works, then my cable has problem
<argon__> Mandalord: Alright, good luck :) I found a very detailed answer over at http://askubuntu.com/questions/46518/wired-internet-eth0-suddenly-stopped-working-dhcpv4-timed-out which I think might be related to your issue!
<henry__> Rdesktop: only it allows me to connect to servers 2000 but I run 2012
<Mandalord> ok thank you very much, nacc, lotuspsychje and argon__ i will just try everything until something works :D
<henry__> Autoselected keyboard map es
<henry__> ERROR: 192.168.3.8: unable to connect
<pocimaci> re
<tgm4883> henry__: I've not looked too hard for a solution to this, but on the windows servers there is a checkbox that you can uncheck "Allow connections only from computerse running Remote Desktop with Network Level Authentication"
<tgm4883> henry__: that should allow you to connect
<DArqueBishop> henry__: use Remmina with xfreerdp.
<DArqueBishop> I'm using Remmina now to connect to a Windows 10 Professional desktop.
<henry__> Ok. Thanks!
<henry__> renmina it's Ok. Good
<henry__> I am connected to windows server 2012
<user121212> Can I sync a remote and local folder always using scp?
<henry__> Thakns!
<ipatrol> Ok, I know sysadmins at least use to do this quite often, but, in this day and age of unified DEs and fancy GUIs, is there any danger in sharing the same /home partition between different flavors of Ubuntu?
<ipatrol> Most people have asked about completely different distros, I'm just talking about different flavors of the same
<MonkeyDust> ipatrol  no, it's the normal way to do it
<MonkeyDust> ipatrol  or do you mean two different installations?
<ipatrol> MonkeyDust: and assuming I use the same username?
<k1l_> ipatrol: you can do that easily on ubuntu. just install another desktop meta-package and choose the other desktop in the login screen
<MonkeyDust> ipatrol  you can then logout, switch DE, login
<ipatrol> k1l_: problem with that idea is that my flavor does some non-standard messing around with the xdg menus, and uses a different kernel
<pocimaci> good bye
<k1l_> ipatrol: so its not a flavor then
<k1l_> ipatrol: if you mean mint, you will have to ask the mint support.
<ipatrol> k1l_: it's Ubuntu Studio, which I've been told is a "special case"
<Rex_Sum_Ego> I know deb Linux shud i learn arch?
<Pici> Rex_Sum_Ego: not if you intend to use Ubuntu.
<k1l_> ipatrol: ah. that still should work with ubuntu studio
<ipatrol> k1l_: so far my attempts to even do something as straightforward as edit my menu have ended in repeated disaster
<ipatrol> apparently Xfce lacks a good menu editor
<curlyears> damn.   I just installed 14.04.4  fresh to my HDD, the ionstall went without  hitch, ended with no errors, and asked me to reboot.  When I tried, the BIOS got as far as "Verifying dmi..." abd then hung,.  On several attempts to boot to the HDD
<curlyears> help???
<ipatrol> curlyears: how old is the HDD?
<curlyears> ipatrol:  brand new as of November
<Rex_Sum_Ego> Pici: i just wonder if i should learn arch because it's more customizable, I have heard.
<ipatrol> Rex_Sum_Ego: no idea, go ask ##linux
<k1l_> Rex_Sum_Ego: we focus on ubuntu support in here. if you want to talk about different linux distributions better ask in ##linux
<Rex_Sum_Ego> I did, didn't get an answer. They are taking about running Linux on an xbox360
<curlyears> is this the only distro that has its own support channel?
<ipatrol> Rex_Sum_Ego: not our problem, keep asking
<Habbie> Rex_Sum_Ego, arch also has a channel
<ipatrol> curlyears: no, most of them do
<Habbie> Rex_Sum_Ego, or, just try arch!
<Rex_Sum_Ego> Habbie: oo
<curlyears> ahhh
<Habbie> Rex_Sum_Ego, in the end nobody can judge for you
<k1l_> Rex_Sum_Ego: you could ask the arch guys in #archlinux then
<curlyears> ipatrol:  any thoughts on my issue?
<Rex_Sum_Ego> Will probably just try arch
<ipatrol> curlyears: I would usually in your place take a Knoppix CD and see if there are any problems with the bootloader or the kernel image
<curlyears> note:  I haave a new PSU on order, it has been determined that my PSU is flakeym, which, theoretically, has been causiong all sort of weird problems
<nb_ff> curlyears: I've had hdd issues go away with a new psu
<BluesKaj> curlyears:  could be another uefi boot problem. i don't suggest you this ,m but got fed up with the gpt and uefi/bios and wiped my drive clean and crqated anew msdos partition table formatted to ext4 and installed ubuntu the old fashioned way. disabled secure boot and used legacy mode o=in the bios.
<curlyears> KNoppix?  Why not ubuntu LiveDVD?
<argon__> Rex_Sum_Ego: try it in vm and see if you like it.
<ipatrol> curlyears: Because it's small and can boot on just about anything
<ipatrol> but like I said, that's just me
<curlyears> ipatrol:  this machine is an 8 core AMD64 FCm with 24GB RAM and 3,5TB hadd
<nb_ff> curlyears: also I've used freezing successfully, but I don't think that would help your problem, nor would it actually be useful (it being a fresh install with no user data)
<Rex_Sum_Ego> aragon_:Will try it in VM box
<ipatrol> curlyears: it probably won't work right until you get that new PSU installed
<Rex_Sum_Ego> By
<curlyears> I suppose.   Running under Live-DVD is so limiting.    *sigh*
<marcinlawnik> Hello, I have broken my php7 to apache bridge. I have both installed, but doing sudo a2enmod php7.0 says no module found. I have libapache2-php7.0 installed. Does anyone have any ideas? I also found a thread on a german forum, posted yesterday, no solutioon yet.
<marcinlawnik> Anyone any ideas?
<ipatrol> curlyears: in the mean time you might be able to set up some kind of UnionFS scheme, that's the other reason I said Knoppix, because you can do that, with the OS on the CD and the other data on a USB stick
<symbolicDeathwsh> Hey guys im using Ubuntu Mate with a Raspberry pi 2 and Im having resolution problems. My problems are that at first it doesnt allow me to change the resolution within the display settings section. When i try to run tvservice i get an error and when i manually configuture the resolution myself in boot/config.txt the resolution changes however its the text etc is really pixualated like im using an non
<symbolicDeathwsh> native resolution form my monitor (which im not)
<lotuspsychje> !arm | symbolicDeathwsh
<ubottu> symbolicDeathwsh: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<curlyears> can't do that with ubuntu, eh?
<symbolicDeathwsh> Does anyone have any ideas haha
<lotuspsychje> marcinlawnik: wich ubuntu version are you on mate?
<ipatrol> curlyears: you can, just not easily. Knoppix can do it fresh out of the box
<marcinlawnik> 16.04 server
<esiodos> hello
<lotuspsychje> marcinlawnik: the #ubuntu-server channel might perhaps know more about this also?
<curlyears> or go to #raspberrypi
<marcinlawnik> I'll try there then,, thanks for directions ;)
<symbolicDeathwsh> Danke :)
<ipatrol> whereas for UbuntuLiveDVD you'd probably have to make a customized ISO
<lotuspsychje> esiodos: welcome, how can we help you?
<OerHeks> knoppix, really wonder why someone suggest that, in #ubuntu
<ipatrol> OerHeks: different distros serve different purposes. Ubuntu is a distro for you to live and work in, day in, day out. Knoppix is a swiss army knife to get you out of a jam.
<compdoc> I dont like jam
<ipatrol> compdoc: what about jelly? :-P
<moldo> hello i have trouble login in ubuntu can somebody help me please ? i put the correct password but it makes a sound, a black screen; and loop me back to login screen
<argon__> moldo: try to boot in recovery mode
<moldo> ok lets try argon__
<OerHeks> moldo, after an update?
<moldo> yes after update
<moldo> and upgrade
<ipatrol> moldo: *sigh* figures
<ipatrol> probably something wrong with the DE, but at least your session manager works
<x220_> I am installing U16.04 on a blade server and when I went to reboot after install and I see a Shim UEFI key management prompt, what is it and how do i get rid of it?
<OerHeks> moldo, if you are on 14.04, known issue, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/462272/cant-login-to-ubuntu-14-04
<moldo> DE ?
<OerHeks> remove or rename .xauthority and restart
<argon__> moldo: desktop enivronment
<moldo> ok let s try this
<ipatrol> if you know bash you can fix it by Ctrl-Alt-F1 into the terminal
<OerHeks> ipatrol, that is what is suggested in the answer
<moldo> no i dont have bash skills
<nb_ff> That's making the brash assumption that you need bash skills to enter a few commands
<ipatrol> moldo: the instructions are fairly straightforward
<argon__> moldo: Have you ever been able to login?
<nb_ff>  I know some laptops can be tough to actually press ctrl+alt+f1
<ipatrol> nb_ff: you might need two hands to do it, but it's always doable
<nb_ff> True.
<nb_ff> Speaking of doable, has audio always been this f'd up?
<nb_ff> Well, not-doable, i should say
<argon__> It's CTRL-Alt-F2 to terminal, CTRL-ALt-F1 to go back
<k1l_> F7 is the xserver
<ipatrol> nb_ff: Linux audio has historically had a lot of problems, including competing standards
<reisio> has it? :p
<nb_ff> why is it so hard just to listen to youtube...
<nb_ff> I should say that I am getting sounds
<reisio> it isn't :)
<moldo> argon__, i have the login screen and the password field. when i put the right password it make a sound and roll back to login screen
<nb_ff> it's just really bad sounds...
<reisio> nb_ff: "bad"?
<k1l_> moldo:  what ubuntu version? what video card?
<moldo> nb_ff, i can enter commands if you tell me what to run
<ipatrol> nb_ff: for some sound cards you need to install pavucontrol and manually adjust some things
<argon__> moldo: press CTRL-Alt-F1 and run this: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p and post the output here
<moldo> 14.04 ati 7000 series
<argon__> moldo: CTRl-Alt-F2 to go back
<nb_ff> I've been messing around with pavu and ALSA for the last hour
<nb_ff> everything sounds like it's muffled and echo-y
<nb_ff> and vocals in the music I'm listening to sounds like it's being whispered 20 feet away...
<ipatrol> could be a bad audio driver
<nb_ff> It's worked in the past
<DJVG> Hey all, are there some known issues with the new ubuntu 16.04 installer at the moment? I just downloaded the iso but I can't get it to install on any machine. All installs faill with the message that kernel-generic is unable to install.
<nb_ff> that's the annoying thing :/
<lotuspsychje> DJVG: did you md5?
<k1l_> DJVG: what machines are that?
<DJVG> I'm a bit worried that i'm doing something wrong. I start the install in expert mode but not doing anything else fancy
<moldo> it says no such file or directry  should i run that in root ?
<ipatrol> nb_ff: did you check which version of the drivers are being used?
<nb_ff> No, how would I go about that?
<DJVG> lotuspsychje: yes, md5 sums passed.
<antoro> Hi, do you recommend Scheneier's Cryptography Engineering book for beginners?
<antoro> sorry :D
<antoro> wrong channel
<DJVG> k1l_: One Supermicro machine with an X8 bord in it, my Sabertooth P67 moterboard and my Lenovo T420 laptop
<ipatrol> nb_ff: Ubuntu Software Center -> Edit -> Software Sources -> Additional Drivers
<DJVG> k1l_: No fancy hardware at all, and a upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 worked on my laptop but not using a regular install
<argon__> moldo: Try to run it as root yes.
<lotuspsychje> DJVG: you could try to load safe defaults on bios to test
<k1l_> DJVG: ok, are you sure the iso is ok? and that the usb is made correctly?
<nb_ff> I'm only using a proprietary wifi driver
<argon__> moldo: another possibility is to try out a differenct DE, like gnome or mate
<DJVG> k1l_: md5sum matched and I've tried PXE booting and now trying to use IPMI virtual drive to install
<SYNA> hey where can i find the software center in debian gnome interface?
<tables> how can i supply a password to 'sudo su' ?
<lotuspsychje> DJVG: on wich ubuntu version did you create the usb with wich program?
<tables> through the terminal
<k1l_> SYNA: #debian for debian issues
<b4ck> g
<ipatrol> SYNA: you'd have to install it with Synaptic first
<SYNA> i am kind a new in linux
<ipatrol> but yeah, -> #debian
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | tables
<ubottu> tables: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<k1l_> DJVG: so no regular usb install?
<SYNA> sorry ,  thanks
<DJVG> lotuspsychje: I did not use any usb drive yet, but PXE or IPMI install should work
<TJ-> DJVG: if "kernel-generic" is what you see then something is wrong, the packages are "linux-generic" which depends on "linux-image-generic" and "linux-headers-generic"
<DJVG> k1l_: No, not yet. And I don't really want to because that means I need to drive to DC to plug-in a usb drive haha
<DJVG> I'
<DJVG> I'm trying to get some log from the installer but my console won't let me scroll
<moldo> it says unable to open display
<TJ-> DJVG: how about Shift+PgUp ?
<DJVG> Tried that ;)
<TJ-> DJVG: is it the IPMI console you're referring to?
<moldo> argon nb_ff  i m going to try with gnome
<romare> lotuspsychje, Nvidia Geforce 920M
<k1l_> moldo: 7000series of what?
<moldo> ati radeon
<k1l_> moldo: what video card driver did you install? how did you install it?
<DJVG> TJ-: Yes, direct VGA output. I'll try to scp syslog outside this machine
<lotuspsychje> romare: optimus?
<moldo> i installed the one given during the update upgrade
<DJVG> Yes, nc is present
<romare> lotuspsychje, I don't know
<romare> lotuspsychje, is it important?
<lotuspsychje> romare: wich driver do you have in use?
<romare> lotuspsychje, I don't know, it's not my pc
<MIJ> hi all
<moldo> when i try to install gnomme with apt  it says unable to fetch some achives maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missiong
<romare> lotuspsychje, he's a guy from internet
<RandomUser1234> I have a 2.3 Ghz quadcore cpu and 6 GB DDR3 RAM. Why does firefox freeze up when loading heavy pages?
<lotuspsychje> romare: cant he come to here?
<TJ-> DJVG: you're using the ubuntu-server installer, so you can use its menu to access a root shell at any time, so you should be able to bring up networking, and redirect files/fds with "... | nc termbin.com 9999" (assuming 'nc' is in the installer :p
<romare> lotuspsychje, he doesn't speak english
<romare> lotuspsychje, plus he's on mobile
<RandomUser1234> I have a 2.3 Ghz quadcore cpu and 6 GB DDR3 RAM and a fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04. Why does firefox freeze up when loading heavy pages?
<lotuspsychje> romare: tell him he can try sudo apt purge nvidia* to go back to nouveau to login
<TJ-> RandomUser1234: because something in those pages is hammering the single-threaded Javascript engine most likely. Try loading the pages with JS disabled
<RandomUser1234> TJ: the pages run off javascript
<romare> lotuspsychje, he cannot reach the OS, how can he type a command?
<moldo> i think i should just reinstall it from a 14.04 dvd
<RandomUser1234> TJ: It's all AJAX
<OerHeks> RandomUser1234, any plugins like adblocker?
<RandomUser1234> OerHeks, I'm usng ublock
<OerHeks> RandomUser1234, lots of traffic then, up and down
<lotuspsychje> romare: ctrl alt F1 to tty
<TJ-> RandomUser1234: sounds like the code has a bottle-neck. Use firefox dev-tools to analyse
<MonkeyDust> romare  how can you, can he be helped if you cannot follow instructions
<k1l_> moldo: you say "update" all the time. which ubunut version was that before?
<RandomUser1234> TJ-: It's not my website or addon.
<TJ-> RandomUser1234: so? that doesn't stop you using firefox dev-tools to analyse the loading behaviour
<moldo> k1l_, it was ubuntu 10.02 i think
<MIJ> Can you tell me which is better  CFS or Deadline sched for desktop use, coz i think yesterday my desktop chocked
<DJVG> TJ-: NC is there. Was able to copy syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16479981/
<moldo> romare, i can reach command from recovery mode
<romare> moldo, ok, gonna let him try
<pryorda> Is there a way to do a memory device like freebsd does with mdconfig??
<RandomUser1234> TJ-: But how would I fix it if it's not my website or addon?
<DJVG> TJ-: I'm always using a 512MB partition for /boot, which should be enough afaik
<k1l_> moldo: maybe remove the driver?
<moldo> k1l_,  yes lets remove the driver
<pryorda> DJVG: I usually do 2G at a min. That way you can store multiple versions of the kernel.
<k1l_> moldo: "sudo apt purge fglrx*"
<gustav___> Quick question for you people. Is there an open source search engine?
<moldo> ok
<gustav___> That's online.
<pryorda> gustav___: duckduckgo?
<gustav___> pryorda: Is the software open source?
<OerHeks> best search engine would be ddg indeed
<k1l_> !ot | gustav___
<ubottu> gustav___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> gustav___  how is that ubuntu related?
<pryorda> gustav___: oh you mean like your own?
<pryorda> I unno
<gustav___> MonkeyDust: I'm using Ubuntu.
<rohan> hi.. how does Ubuntu 16.04 do on hidpi screens these days? Is cinnamon still my best bet for hidpi screens, or is unity good enough?
<gustav___> Fine. I'll find some open source channel.
<TJ-> DJVG: that looks very revealing; give me a few minutes to analyse it more carefully. It does seem to have captured the problem. Whilst I do that check if there are also installer logs under /var/log/apt/ and maybe /var/log/install (use ls -latr /var/log/ to identify which files/dirs were touched last)
<moldo> it remove all the stuff
<genii> gustav___: https://www.gigablast.com/
<OerHeks> rohan, depends on the videocard i guess
<DJVG> TJ-: Sec, i'll copy those too
<TJ-> DJVG: the crux seems to start with "mkinitramfs: failed to determine device for /"
<rohan> OerHeks: I meant scaling of the font and the UI elements
<moldo> k1l_,  ok done
<k1l_> moldo: reboot
<OerHeks> rohan, yes, that is supported without extra tools
<DJVG> TJ-: This machine does use a 3ware raidcontroller configured in raid 10
<jnxd> hello, I just installed xenial on my laptop, and somehow it's not detecting wifi at all
<gustav___> genii: Thanks. Looks awesome.
<MonkeyDust> jnxd  in a terminal, type   nmtui
<moldo> hey k1l_ it woooooorkkss !!!
<TJ-> DJVG: that's likely it, since the mkinitramfs will run within the chroot /target/ its building
<RandomUser1234> TJ-: But how would I fix it if it's not my website or addon?
<moldo> :-) thanks guys
<MonkeyDust> k1l_  +1
<jnxd> I can't even start a hotspot if I connect through wired
<jnxd> MonkeyDust: next?
<TJ-> RandomUser1234: first thing is to identify if there is problem, enough to be able to report it to the web-site owners at least.
<MonkeyDust> jnxd  do you see your hotspot, wifi etc in the list?
<TJ-> DJVG: does the 3ware device present as a regular SCSI Device (/dev/sd*) or use some other naming scheme?
<TJ-> DJVG: this rings a vague bell from 2007ish with a Dell PowerEdge for me
<DJVG> TJ-: It's not a software raid but an exisiting hardware raid. There's not apt dir or installer log file, the only other log is called partman: http://termbin.com/gbb2
<jnxd> MonkeyDust: edit a conn, activate a conn, set system hostname
<DJVG> TJ-: The device shows up as sda.
<DJVG> TJ-: I never had this issue before with any ubuntu release on this machine I must admint
<DJVG> admit*
<MonkeyDust> jnxd  'activate'
<lotuspsychje> DJVG: wich ubuntu version worked?
<DJVG> lotuspsychje: I've used 10.04, 12.04 and 14.04 on this machine
<TJ-> DJVG: Right, so no apparent reason it'd barf on looking for /dev/sda. In the terminal run "blkid /dev/sda*" and check it identifies the device and any partitions on it correctly
<jnxd> MonkeyDust: just the wired connection
<jnxd> and I can nly deactivate it
<lotuspsychje> DJVG: clean installs?
<DJVG> TJ-: Here you go: http://termbin.com/38frm
<DJVG> lotuspsychje: Yes, always full clean installs
<DJVG> TJ-: Looks good to me
<TJ-> DJVG: partman log looks correct. Are you using a separate /boot/ file-system partition?
<jnxd> MonkeyDust: hello?
<DJVG> TJ-: Yes, sda1 is used as /boot with a size of 512MB
<DJVG> TJ-: sda3 is root
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | jnxd read this
<ubottu> jnxd read this: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AaronMT> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<TJ-> DJVG: right, do you have a root shell in the installer right now on that machine?
<DJVG> TJ-: Yes!
<TJ-> DJVG: great, lets get to work! first confirm if /target/ contains the new root file-system being created
<TJ-> DJVG: if it doesn't you'll need to "mount /dev/sda3 /target" and "mount /dev/sda1 /target/boot"
<DJVG> TJ-: sda3 is mounted to /target and sda1 is mounted to /target/boot
<curlyears> TJ-:  why do you suppose I get 0 output when running blkid /dev/sd* and replacing * with 1, 2, or 3?
<TJ-> DJVG: it's ahead of me :) Right, "chroot /target update-initramfs -uv -k all |& tee /tmp/initrd.log"
<EriC^^> curlyears: try sudo blkid
<TJ-> curlyears: because /dev/sd1 is not a valid device.
<TJ-> curlyears: "blkid /dev/sda*" would report the device and all its partitions
<curlyears> sudo /dev/sdc yields no ooutput
<TJ-> curlyears: how about "blkid /dev/sdc*"
<EriC^^> sudo blkid /dev/sdc
<DJVG> TJ-: No much: http://termbin.com/sae6
<curlyears> just tried that under sudo, TJ-, and it stilll only outputs nothing, then returns to the prompt
<DJVG> TJ-: There's no initrd image in /boot at the moment.
<curlyears> that would be a very usefil command for me
<TJ-> DJVG: OK! great, so "chroot /target dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic |& tee /tmp/dpkg.log"
<TJ-> DJVG: we'll work backwards to the point of the failure, then work forwards once its fixed
<patcable> hi there. i've got a bug fix into xenial. I was wondering what the process was to backport something into, say, trusty? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1575877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575877 in apt (Ubuntu) "no_proxy ignored if https_proxy set" [Medium,Fix released]
<TJ-> curlyears: maybe there's nothing on /dev/sdc ?
<TJ-> patcable: see the docs on SRUs (Stable Release Updates)
<patcable> TJ-: thanks
<nacc> patcable: SRU is roughly the same for any older release
<DJVG> TJ-: linux-image-4.4.0.21-generic is broken or not fully installed
<k1l_> patcable: file a bug and talk to the maintainer
<nacc> patcable: i think you can request LP: #1580952 (the xenial sru) also be tracked to trusty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1580952 in apt (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] Update apt/xenial to 1.2.12" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580952
<patcable> k1l_: I did, and i patched upstream and it's been accepted into Xenial
<nacc> patcable: but they're unlikely to take a whole new version in trusty
<TJ-> patcable: nice work, and thanks, it nice to see others fixing things :)
<nacc> patcable: so you'll need to provide a debdiff to the version in trusty
<patcable> debdiff, okay
<shiftx_> hi
<k1l_> patcable: ah sorry, didnt properly understand your first question.
<curlyears> maybe because I am live-DVD booted, but the drives show up on my launch bar
<nacc> patcable: as to requesting the above fix for trusty i believe that is covered in the sru page
<TJ-> DJVG: so, the reconfigure didn't work, let's try forcing a complete reinstall "chroot /target apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic"
<patcable> nacc: ok, i'll give that a read. first time going through this process so its a bit confusing
<nacc> patcable: sure, feel free to ask questions, #ubuntu-devel may be a more appropriate place
<TJ-> DJVG: I'll let you tack on the pipe through tee for logging if you want it from now on :)
<patcable> ah ok. I'll go there.
<patcable> thanks for the help nacc and TJ-!
<MIJ> i ask again can some one advise if its better to use CFS or Deadline sched for desktop use?
<TJ-> DJVG: I just noticed "Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic.postinst line 1052"
<DJVG> TJ-: Internal error, NO file name for linux-image-4.4.0.21-generic:amd64
<DJVG> 4.4.0-21*
<TJ-> DJVG: can you "cat /target/var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic.postinst | nc termbin.com 9999"
<TJ-> DJVG: I don't have the -21 here, only -22
<hypercube32> how can i get guest additions to work for proper resizing of screen resolution when its a mac as a host?
<DJVG> TJ-: I've tried to use "linux-image" too which referes too 4.4.0-21-generic
<DJVG> TJ-: My system only shows -21
<TJ-> DJVG: yes, the others all depend on linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic so it needs fixing first
<MIJ> i ask again can some one advise if its better to use CFS or Deadline sched for desktop use?
<TJ-> DJVG: yes, -21 is what the installer has, but since that ISO was released there's been a kernel update to running systems
<TJ-> MIJ:  I generally use the lowlatency kernels for desktop
<DJVG> TJ-: http://termbin.com/lo1e
<angel1604lts> excuse me I have a little problem with ubuntu 16.04does not see me the bluetooth card on my laptop and an hp 4540s
<TJ-> DJVG: reading it now
<MIJ> tell me more about it TJ
<gde33> lol, I just dropped a bunch of files from my desktop onto a folder. They vanished alright, but they are not in the folder?
<DJVG> TJ-: /etc/kernel/postinst.d contains apt-auto-removal and initramfs-tools
<TJ-> DJVG: that confirms the issue is earlier, in "/target/etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools" I have that here, let me read it
<MonkeyDust> gde33  in a terminal, cd to the folder, then: ls -a
<TJ-> DJVG: what does "ls -latr /target/boot/" show ?
<MIJ> TJ-: hi can you tell me more about it your low latency kernel?
<gde33> MonkeyDust: which folder? the Desktop or the target?
<DJVG> TJ-: http://termbin.com/v4jz
<MonkeyDust> gde33  where you dropped the files
<TJ-> MIJ: ubuntu ships -generic and -lowlatency kernel packages, the difference being basically cooperative multitasking versus pre-emptive multitasking
<gde33> MonkeyDust: do I just type ls -a or do I have to add something else?
<MonkeyDust> gde33  ls -a
<MIJ> TJ-: so where can i the instruction and place to install these kernels?
<gde33> MonkeyDust: i c, dir does show them there, will ls -a make them visible in the file browser?
<turboooooo> hi, I'm running an ubuntu 14.04 on a webserver (on a vserver) - i keep getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/gdvg3gWd
<MonkeyDust> gde33  do you see the files in the terminal? do they have a dot?
<TJ-> MIJ: "sudo apt install linux-lowlatency"
<gde33> MonkeyDust: no, they look normal there
<MonkeyDust> gde33  odd
<gde33> MonkeyDust: what exactly happened here?
<TJ-> DJVG: I think we should try directly calling that script with the correct arguments and confirm the script is good but the update-initramfs but fails
<MonkeyDust> gde33  not sure ... and they are invisible in the file manager?
<DJVG> TJ-: You mean "
<gde33> yeah -.-
<DJVG> TJ-: "/target/etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools" right
<sebsebseb> hi
<DJVG> TJ-: Got my new tobo today with a different return key size to I keep pressing return by accident >.<
<sabzeta>  /msg NickServ identify pisica
<gde33> MonkeyDust: o lmao, I have a different folder with the same name but an underscore in stead of a space
<MonkeyDust> gde33  ok, put what you just did in one line and repeat it every 15 minutes or so, until someone can help
<TJ-> DJVG: "chroot /target sh -x /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools 4.4.0-21-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-21-generic"
<gde33> MonkeyDust: thanks for the help anyway, ill be quite now :P
<sabzeta>  /msg NickServ identify pisica
<DJones> sabzeta: New password time
<OerHeks> sabzeta, time to change password
<TJ-> DJVG: the "-x" ought to make the script debug itself by showing each line before executing it
<DJVG> TJ-: Think i need /sys mounted
<sobersabre> hi. I'm on 14.04.4 and I'm trying to run rsyslogd as a user "user1" with specific config, so that it listens on a port 10514.
<TJ-> DJVG: ahhh maybe: "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts; do mount -B /$n /target/$n; done"
<angel1604lts> excuse me I have a little problem with ubuntu 16.04does not see me the bluetooth card on my laptop  hp 4540s
<sobersabre> I think my config is ok, but still logger did not make any impression on that instance of rsyslog. I'm suspecting I am missing something in apparmor area.
<MIJ> ok let me reboot
<TJ-> angel1604lts: what does "hcitool dev" report?
<lfitz> i have three partitions for my OSes: win7, ubuntu 16.04, and another distribution, if i install the distribution to the third partition and run update-grub from ubuntu (2nd partition) will it detect the third distro?
<sobersabre> can somebody throw some hints on how to validate the problem indeed is apparmor?
<lfitz> grub already detected win7
<TJ-> lfitz: it ought to, grub has a script /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober that does that stuff
<lfitz> ...im dual booting, looking to triplbe boot btw
<OerHeks> angel1604lts, internal BT? is there a special FN key to activate ?
<angel1604lts> TJ-, I do not give me anything
<DJVG> TJ-: Finished without errors
<TJ-> angel1604lts: OK, then it may need firmware to operate. try "dmesg | grep firmware" and see if there are any messages reporting missing firmware files
<TJ-> DJVG: And "ls -latr /target/boot/" shows an initrd.img-4.4.0-21-generic ?
<DJVG> TJ-: Yes
<MIJ> TJ-:  hey running on low latency kernel now
<angel1604lts> TJ-, ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt3290.bin'
<TJ-> DJVG: so, the problem is that when that script is called arguments are missing
<MIJ> TJ-: will this kernel get updated everytime?
<TJ-> angel1604lts: OK, that'll be for the Wifi network. maybe something else went wrong. Can you do "pastebinit <( dmesg )" ?
<TJ-> MIJ: yes
<nickfontana> you guys heard about demonsaw ? i got it a few weeks ago but not many populate it, great open source project, we get to share files between us anonymously and with added encryption for private grouping on top of standard one.... maybe check it out join the community ? Im on debian, it works great....
<lfitz> is there a setting for font configs? most of the displayed fonts are fairly bold.. is there a way to make them *thin*
<MIJ> TJ-:  thanks mate
<DJVG> TJ-: Do you have any clue why? If 16.04 finishes smoke testing in our env. we'll want to reinstall to 16.04 soon, the question is if this is device specific or some kind of b ug
<vitorsture> Hi guys, i'am new on linux and need a little help here. I want to scroll down pages on google chrome but it dont work. How can i fix it?
<TJ-> DJVG: I'd seriously hold off if I were you; 16.04 is seeing a lot of serious bugs, wait for the .1 release in July
<TJ-> DJVG: as to this, now we know what's wrong we an try to figure out why and how to fix
<TJ-> DJVG: we know the kernel package postinst script calls the initrd script, so the problem is likely there
<DJVG> TJ-: Understood. I was just installing this machine because we always want to stay on top of the latest updates and security patches.
<nb_ff> vitorsture: make sure you're on the newest version of chrome
<angel1604lts> TJ-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16480709/
<vitorsture> Thanks nb_ff i will check it
<TJ-> DJVG: hold on let me see if I can get a kernel dev's attention on this whilst you've got the system in front of you
<DJVG> TJ-:  can try to start a SSH deamon if you want so you guys can login?
<DJVG> SShd*
<Caleb--> hi
<Caleb--> has anyone been experiencing what seem to be random reboots with the recent 16.04 with intel igpus?
<Caleb--> i'm not even sure how to troubleshoot this
<nb_ff> Caleb--: temps?
<TJ-> angel1604lts: I don't see any sign of a Bluetooth device there; has that PC ever used bluetooth with another operating system, such as Windows?
<Caleb--> nb_ff, i'm on a desktop
<nb_ff> Still - check that the fan is on and working
<Caleb--> hmm
<nb_ff> and not set to run at 1% or something silly
<angel1604lts> TJ-,  ye  in windows
<nb_ff> step 1 for me is always to eliminate the possibility of hardware errors/faults
<TJ-> DJVG: drop into #ubuntu-kernel. No-one has reacted yet but its quieter there too
<jnxd> MonkeyDust:
<Caleb--> nb_ff, can i check that from ubuntu itself?
<Caleb--> nb_ff, or do i have to drop to BIOS for this?
<TJ-> angel1604lts: OK, I'm going to take a wild stab and suggest this is caused by the motherboard's ACPI DSDT not enabling all devices for Linux
<nb_ff> I would assume there's something for it. I'm mainly a windows guy, sorry :p
<vitorsture> Another thing i am trying to make work is the headphone connector on my keyboard (logitech g110). I plug my earphone in but it dont work. The only way to make it work is to use it directly on the cpu jack but the problem is that my cpu is way to far from me so i want to use the earphone connected in the keyboard. Can i make it work? Sorry for my english (ubuntu mate 16.04)
<DJVG> TJ-: Done
<nb_ff> Caleb--: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15832/how-do-i-get-the-cpu-temperature
<nb_ff> vitorsture: pulseaudio probably has the options you're looking for
<angel1604lts> TJ-, and then there are no solutions?
<hydrajump> is `ipmitool` no longer available in apt on 16.04?
<Caleb--> nb_ff, or do i have to drop to BIOS for this?
<Caleb--> woops
<Caleb--> nb_ff, temps are ok.  ~ 40c
<TJ-> angel1604lts: it is possible that making Linux pretend to be Windows might help
<nb_ff> Do you have auto-updating enabled?
<TJ-> angel1604lts: do "pastebinit <( sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows ) "
<nb_ff> it's possible that it's automatically rebooting after installing updates, Caleb--
<OerHeks> hydrajump, yes it is, from universe repo, make sure you enabled that >> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ipmitool
<squinty> hydrajump,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ipmitool&mode=exactfilename&suite=xenial&arch=any
<angel1604lts> sorry TJ-  inside of wiki http://askubuntu.com/questions/300964/hp-probook-4540s-wifi-and-bluetooth-not-working-in-ubuntu-12-04lts is the same o no ?
<TikityTik> I have a 2.3 Ghz quadcore cpu and 6 GB DDR3 RAM and a fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04. Why does firefox freeze up when loading heavy pages?
<TikityTik> I hear it might be because of javascript
<hydrajump> thanks d0lph1n98 squinty
<TJ-> angel1604lts: I don't think so, that reports the wifi doesn't work, your dmesg log shows the wifi is working
<vitorsture> Thank you so much nb_ff it worked!!!
<nb_ff> TikityTik: does it completely freeze or what?
<chandwer> I have an external display connected to my laptop, my laptop's screen resolution is 2880x1800 and my external display is 1920x1080. The problem is that windows on my primary display look normal but on the external display everything is ridiculously gigantic. When I am in OSX things scale properly between the displays so it should be possible. Any ideas?
<TikityTik> nb_ff: When I use firefox to load a page, the cpu usage goes over 100%. And I don't have the same thing happening with chrome
<TikityTik> i have no idea why chrome is working fine but firefox isn't.
<nb_ff> They use different implementations of javascript, iirc
<nacc> chandwer: it's not an easily fixed thing in linux, unfortunately
<squinty> TikityTik,  might want to start firefox in safe mode (which will disable al add-ons) and see if the problem persists
<TikityTik> squinty: same thing happens in safemode
<angel1604lts> TJ-, is the wifi is fine but does not see me any bluetooth adapter
<chandwer> nacc: it should just work out of the box... is there a bug report somewhere for this?
<romare> is it true that you can change the location of launcher on unity now?
<nb_ff> TikityTik: what page are you loading? is it a public page or something you are working on?
<TJ-> angel1604lts: run the command I gave you and give us the URL of the pastebin it generates
<TikityTik> squinty: It's still freezing hard even in safemode
<TikityTik> nb_ff: A public page.
<xangua> romare: you can change it to the bottom in xenial
<nacc> chandwer: dunno, it's not a trivial problem to solve (iirc has to do with the basic nature of the x windowing system and where dpi is stored). Supposedly yyou can use xrandr to try set the dpi scaling per-monitor, but i didn't have much success with it.
<squinty> TikityTik, there is #firefox channel here on freenode
<dbz2k> does somebody know where I can get pf-kernel for ubuntu 16.04?
<angel1604lts> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16480921/
<nb_ff> TikityTik: this may help: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-uses-too-many-cpu-resources-how-fix
<nacc> dbz2k: what is it?
<w00tburger> anyone here use a webcam for home security?
<chandwer> nacc: Yeah, I tried messing around with xrandr without much luck. I mean OSX is able to figure it out so... like it must be possible. I was wondering if there is a bug report or a place I can file a bug report.
<chandwer> like... it's pretty broken
<dbz2k> nacc, https://pf.natalenko.name/
<nacc> dbz2k: i see, an unofficial fork of the linux kernel? they provide the source, just build it from there? ubuntu does not support said kernel
<TJ-> angel1604lts: so the latest Windows version the ACPI DSDT recognises looks to be "Windows 2013", which is what Linux needs to pretend to be
<nb_ff> chandwer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/393400/is-it-possible-to-have-two-different-dpi-configurations-for-two-different-screen maybe helpful?
<chandwer> nb_ff: yeah, i tried that with no luck
<genii> w00tburger: Better to just ask your actual question about webcams and Ubuntu
<nb_ff> Dang :/
<nb_ff> I've met a few people who do, but they all use windows
<w00tburger> I did. I am curious to know what other peoples setups are like
<nacc> chandwer: you can of course file a bug in launchpad, but honestly, i don't think this is an ubuntu-only thing
<MIJ> TJ-: hi
<genii> w00tburger: For that, #ubuntu-offtopic is a better channel. This one is for helping users who have actual support issues
<nacc> chandwer: i think it's a basic OOB experience in any Linux distribution, mixing dpi (quite common with hidpi) is not perfect
<w00tburger> rodger that. thanks
<nacc> !bug | chandwer
<ubottu> chandwer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<chandwer> it at least needs to be discussed, I'll do that thanks
<chandwer> kinda embarrassing when OSX and Windows does it just fine XD
<TJ-> angel1604lts: "sudo sed -i 's/^\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=".*\)"/\1 acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\\"Windows 2013\\" "/' /etc/default/grub "  then do "sudo update-grub" then try a reboot
<nacc> chandwer: however, note that it's not really validly a bug that "OSX figures it out, so Ubuntu should too" :)
<nacc> chandwer: i don't think that logically follows or is embarassing
<nacc> chandwer: both companies (and their customers) pay for that privilege...
<nacc> chandwer: and probably the hw vendors make it easy for them :)
<nb_ff> windows does NOT do it fine
<chandwer> I mean, I take pride in being a Linux user so to me it's embarrassing and would like to do whatever I can to help fix it lol
<nb_ff> well, windows 7 does it ok. win10 is shit at it
<chandwer> because I want linux to be the best
<nick_name_123451> How do I sell software on Ubuntu; using the software center?
<angel1604lts> TJ-, I'm sorry you can write the commands that I have to give?
<chandwer> nacc: this is what it ends up looking like lol, http://i.imgur.com/TaaNoCX.jpg
<nacc> chandwer: i don't really need to see it, i have a similar setup at home
<TikityTik> nb_ff: I already tried that page. I tried deleting the default firefox profile and creating a new one. Still pretty bad cpu usage.
<nb_ff> TikityTik: one thing I've found to be true of browsers: chrome eats RAM, firefox eats CPU
<TikityTik> nb_ff: I would use chrome, but chrome has issues with some videos. Not sure why
<nb_ff> whichever I have excess of is the browser I use on that machine
<argon__> we should all go with lynx, doesen't do either :p
<TikityTik> argon__: :|
<nb_ff> chandwer: I'd say your best bet for now is to set it per-app. Chrome, terminal, and probably most will respond to ctrl and +/-
<sobersabre> chandwer: this is my subjective opinioin, but currently graphical area in linux sux. the wayland is still not too useful, but xorg is already undermaintained and new chipsets are not supported very well.
<ziscqo> moin
<sobersabre> chandwer: I moved to windows on my laptop due to that.
<sobersabre> ziscqo: moin moin
<nb_ff> TikityTik: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/6138475?hl=en
<nb_ff> maybe helpful, maybe not
<k1l_> chandwer: make sure you got the right driver for your video card running.
<chandwer> yup, nvidia drivers
<nb_ff> not the best solution - change the resolution of the higher-dpi one
<nb_ff> or force a higher resolution to the lower-dpi one
<nb_ff> either one will give you 'blurry' but at least you can get the text to be the same size across screens
<TikityTik> nb_ff: Chrome seems to have the videos crash or the browser crash itself. I forgot which.
<angel1604lts> TJ-, Thanks now I see
<nb_ff> What CPU do you have (do you know the exact model?)
<daniele_> Hi everyone
<daniele_> :)
<Codfection> guys my chrome screen flashes sometimes while browsing (ubuntu 16.04)
<Codfection> any fixes?
<TikityTik> nb_ff: I'm on a laptop. AMD Quad-Core Porcessor A6-3400M.
<daniele_> Can anyone help me with a problem with Gnome themes?
<sanguisdex> how do I turn off auto package updating. its breaking my config managment
<Nixen_> hi, is the port guide for porting ubuntu touch still validate?
<sanguisdex> ^ xenial
<setre> i have an old version of ubuntu and i can't update/upgrade via apt. what to do?
<OerHeks> Nixen_, join #ubuntu-touch for that
<vitorsture> I am trying to press & hold the middle mouse button and move my mouse to scroll but it actually dont work anywhere. It seems that In Linux, the default behavior for this action (pressing middle mouse button) is generally used for pasting text. How can i change it? Its very annoying to me
<Nixen_> ok, sry
<nb_ff> setre: have you tried using sudo :p
<OerHeks> sanguisdex, go into updates and choose manual?
<k1l_> setre: "lsb_release -d" gives you what output?
<sanguisdex> OerHeks: on the command line, no gui access
<setre> ubuntu 13.04
<nb_ff> TikityTik: sorry man, I've nothing. Best of luck in figuring it out, though.
<nb_ff> hm.. actually, going back to my first step
<nb_ff> is it thermal throttling?
<k1l_> setre: uh. you missed to upgrade a long time ago. you would need to do 2 eolupgrades to get to 14.04 which still is supported.
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | setre
<ubottu> setre: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<setre> thanks
<vitorsture> What should i do?
<OerHeks> sanguisdex, see this manual, set 1 to 0 in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic > https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<k1l_> vitorsture: middle mouse click is only used on windows for scrolling.
<vitorsture> There is no way to change it? I cant use it even in chrome
<angel1604lts> TJ-, ok I restarted and after restart I do not see more
<OerHeks> vitorsture, there is no option in unity tweak too, so i guess the answer is no
<R13ose> Some programs include files y
<Codfection> Guys why I cant use this command on terminal?
<Codfection> "--disable-gpu-driver-bug-workarounds" --enable-native-gpu-memory-buffers"
<R13ose> Some programs including files the only certain letters are showing the rest have disappeared, how do I get them back?
<OerHeks> R13ose, sounds like a driver issue, what videocard?
<R13ose> OerHeks: how do I check?
<vitorsture> lol, I cant get used to this. The ONLY way to use this simple feature is use Windows? wtf I am new on linux but it seems very strange to me, I just want to scroll down things hahahaha
<k1l_> vitorsture: use the mousewheel :)
<OerHeks> vitorsture, use the scrollwheel hahaha
<OerHeks> R13ose, look in systemsettings - details
<vitorsture> I am using it at the moment but it to slow/strange to me. I am used to scroll up/down
<OerHeks> that is why linux is special,... maybe there is an stupid patent on it
<vitorsture> Is that seriously that i would have to back to Windows to use this? WTF
<nb_ff> I'm actually pretty annoyed with the click/scroll thing in windows so...
<OerHeks> vitorsture, keep calm, that language is not appreciated here, thanks
<R13ose> OerHeks: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<k1l_> OerHeks: yes. nice spot. could be the reason.
<nb_ff> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/autoscroll/occjjkgifpmdgodlplnacmkejpdionan?hl=en
<OerHeks> R13ose, any scaling set in systemsettings - monitors?
<R13ose> OerHeks: I can't really navigate with hardly any labels in there
<vitorsture> Thank you again nb_ff, this solves my problem at least with google chrome!!
<OerHeks> R13ose, no clue then :-(
<OerHeks> R13ose, you might want to play with fonts and settings, to see if all fonts and sizes behave like this
<R13ose> OerHeks: this is not happening all the time.
<TJ-> angel1604lts: use "cat /proc/cmdline" to ensure the acpi_osi= ... values are in use
<angel1604lts> TJ-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16481557/
<R13ose> Any other thoughts on my question?
<krabador> oh angel1604lts ma quanti ne hai messi di acpi ...
<brym> is it a good idea to dd a drive while it's being used?
<angel1604lts> krabador,  salve maestro  dammi una mano
<krabador> !english | angel1604lts
<ubottu> angel1604lts: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<OerHeks> brym, try it, you cannot.
<k1l_> brym: no its a bad idea
<krabador> ;)
<brym> nice one, cheers guys
<brym> i'm in a bind then. can't mount my nas from a live cd to dd it.
<OerHeks> brym, NAS running ubuntu?
<k1l_> brym: get that hdd out and use that on another machine. or ask that NAS support
<Yxhuvud> hmm. my usb network adapter shows up as enx9cebe804ab9c instead of eth0, and isn't able to get any network going.
<brym> OerHeks, k1l_: not running ubuntu on the nas, and i'd rather not start pulling drives... but if it comes to it, guess i'll have no choice.
<imr> hi, I'm trying to find xrandr 1.2 in a xenial package
<OerHeks> info xrandr
<OerHeks> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in xenial
<imr> actually, I found it
<imr> It was x11-xserver-utils
<TJ-> angel1604lts: it looks like you ran the command to add those entries a few times, there should only be one set of "acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2013"  " :)
<imr> but it says 'newest version' when apt-getting the package
<OerHeks> !info x11-xserver-utils
<ubottu> x11-xserver-utils (source: x11-xserver-utils): X server utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 7.7+7 (xenial), package size 150 kB, installed size 437 kB
<zicus> ciao
<devhero> Hello everyone , I need hlep with my ubuntu 14 please
<MonkeyDust> devhero  14.04 or 14.10?
<Bashing-om> !details | devhero
<ubottu> devhero: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<angel1604lts> TJ-, solutions? please
<imr> don't ask to ask, just ask. ;p
<devhero> alright ..just wanted to make sure there is someone listening :)
<devhero> here is the problem, I have dual OS on my laptop , I have Windows and Ubuntu .
<OerHeks> imr, so no newer xrandr, why do you need that version
<Ben64> devhero: you'll get better results if you just ask your actual question, nobody really responds to the "i need hlep" kind of stuff usually
<devhero> after a Windows update, both systems failed to boot
<imr> OerHeks, xfce display settings says that
<imr> 'you have xrandr 1.1, you need 1.2'
<devhero> I got the grub resuce screen, I tried to fix the grub without any luck , I ended up using the Windows CD to repiar the boot and my laptop boot directly now to Windows
<devhero> when I try to view the partitions , the ubuntu partion appears as free space !
<imr> probably because windows reformatted? maybe?
<devhero> and maybe this is why I couldnt fix it via the grub rescue tools
<devhero> I don't think windows is stupid enough to do that
<TJ-> angel1604lts: firstly, use a text editor to clean up the line in /etc/default/grub so it only has one set of options . something like "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" and goto the line starting GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= and edit it to have only one set of "acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\"Windows 2013\"  "
<TJ-> angel1604lts: then save the file and do "sudo update-grub"
<minimec> devhero: Windows cannot read ext4 partitions. So the partition might show as something as unknown...
<devhero> it was a major windows update that started all this
<OerHeks> imr, hmm you might want to reask in #xubuntu
<imr> OerHeks, okay, I'll try.
<devhero> what is #xubuntu ?
<imr> support channel for xubuntu
<Ben64> devhero: pop in an ubuntu dvd/usb and come back here
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<devhero> ok , I just noticed it is an answer for someone else :)
<OerHeks> xubuntu is a DE
<devhero> @minimec, you are right, the patition format should appear as unknow or anything else but not as free space
<OerHeks> devhero, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2320440 maybe it applies to you too
<devhero> in the grub resuce , when i tried to run : ls (hd0,msdosx)/
<OerHeks> Thread: Windows 10 update wiped grub and ubuntu 12.04 dual boot.
<devhero> I get nothing
<Ben64> devhero: pop in an ubuntu dvd/usb and come back here
<devhero> thanks @OerHeks, I will check it out now
<devhero> I read many articles , none of them was quite solving the same exact problem
<OerHeks> to solve it, follow Ben64 advice, boot the live iso
<Ben64> don't even know what the problem actually is yet, just speculating so far
<OerHeks> see #10
<devhero> yes , I will follow the last post (#10) and I hope this will fix the problem , thanks so much guys !
<anops> hi
<thebluesquirel> hi
<anops> Which Ubuntu Version should I pick? I mainly do research and have to run complex environments in VMs for machine-learning or web-development
<thebluesquirel> How can I take music off an apple device in ubuntu?
<Ben64> anops: version? 16.04
<anops> I also really want to have zfs snapshots for my real important tasks
<anops> Ben64: I only have a 5y old legacy notebook with switchable AMD Radeon HD4500 graphics, would that run?
<imr> server 16.04 would help, probably.
<anops> imr: server 16.04?
<imr> if you need gui though, you'll have to manually apt-get it
<imr> anops, yes, server 16.04
<anops> imr: that really sounds like a good idea, but is it possible to run VMs int tty1-7?
<anops> I really would love to have something like this https://www.qubes-os.org/attachment/wiki/GettingStarted/r2b1-dom0-konsole.png
<Ben64> not sure you can run a bunch of vms on a laptop you're not sure can even run ubuntu
<anops> Oh I runs Ubuntu, but I don't know if 16.04 dropped some compatibility for legacy laptops and graphics cards
<anops> it
<OerHeks> ati 4xxx is supported by the open driver
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For AMD/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<anops> OerHeks: oh that's greatnews!
<OerHeks> limited 3d, maybe youtube can run ..
<Codfection> how to update to new kernal?
<Codfection> guys?
<Codfection> OerHeks,
<Ben64> Codfection: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<OerHeks> Codfection, wait for an update, else you can use a kernel from mainline, but then you are on your own
<imr> Codfection, you can usually upgrade through this command
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<k1l_> Codfection: what new kernel?
<imr> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Codfection> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is same as full upgrade?
<Ben64> yep
<Codfection> k1l_, 4.6
<OerHeks> why do you need a newer kernel ?
<imr> yes, I believe so
<k1l_> Codfection: no ubuntu ships 4.6. you will need the mainline for that
<Codfection> OerHeks, perhaps improvement
<Codfection> in security
<Codfection> and existing kernal
<Ben64> perhaps is not a good reason to do that
<OerHeks> 4.6 is just released, i wouldn't try ..
<OerHeks> security .. really?
<anops> Most of my research projects would require lots of compilation and installation of stuff I wouldn't need after it's completed. Is there a comfortable way to manage lightweight Containers for this task?
<k1l_> Codfection: ubuntu includes the security stuff into the old kernels.
<Codfection> k1l_, oh I see.. thanks. didnt know about that
<k1l_> !usn  | Codfection
<ubottu> Codfection: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Codfection> so the kernal we use in ubuntu is different than original kernal for linux?
<Codfection> modified version?
<k1l_> yes. its called security backports.
<OerHeks> there are more than 1 stable kernels that get security updates
<Codfection> k1l_, thanks. didnt know about that.
<Codfection> OerHeks, alright
<Codfection> so I guess I should wait
<Bomber4Chats> I would highly appreciate it if someone could help me with my issue with make-ing opencv on my machine: http://pastebin.com/VDtcC4Yz
<Codfection> for ubuntu to officially release the latest kernal
<k1l_> Codfection: ubuntu versions stay on one major kernel version.
<Codfection> so k1l_ .
<anops> Is there a way to create a lightweight containers for work which only isolates the application and environment for me, but shares the kernel?
<Codfection> security backports are done by debian team right?
<anops> in Server 16.04
<Codfection> as ubuntu is based on debian
<k1l_> Codfection: so 15.10 was released with kernel 4.2 and stays on 4.2. but it gets security and heavy bug updates all the time, as long as 15.10 is supported.
<OerHeks> anops, that is the key of containers <> vm, it shares kernel
<k1l_> Codfection: no. ubuntu got an own security team dealing with that.
<Codfection> k1l_, wow. good to know that. thanks :)
<k1l_> but it will stay on 4.2 just the number after that will change. so like 4.2.13 to 4.2.19 etc
<Codfection> so it wont ever get updated to latest kernals?
<Codfection> how about 16.04
<anops> OerHeks: oh and how should I manage such containers in server 16.04, so that I can start one isolated graphical desktop on tty1 and a research project on tty2?
<OerHeks> <Codfection> so it wont ever get updated to latest kernals? wrong, eventually it will
<k1l_> Codfection: only difference is for the LTS versions. they get an additional kernel version 3 month after that kernel was released in a new ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Ok I have just upgraded 15.10 to 16.04 and installed the Unity8 package from the repos which bought in quite a few other packages as well, as expected from a meta package.  Howevever Unity 8 is not an option on the log in screen after install, which I was hoping it would be. So how do I launch it?
<OerHeks> Codfection, somehow this is not a support question, just chit-chat
<OerHeks> :_D
<Codfection> OerHeks, its ubuntu related I guess. we should know about kernals if we are actually using the system
<k1l_> sebsebseb: look at mhall119 s website posting to see what you need to install and do.
<sebsebseb> k1l_: got a link ?
<tgm4883> which is what #ubuntu-discuss is for
<k1l_> Codfection: that is basically true for all ubuntu packages. you dont get version udpates. just security fixes ported back to the old version (except webbrowsers).
<k1l_> sebsebseb: http://mhall119.com/2016/05/dogfooding-unity-8/
<Codfection> that should be changed. shouldnt it? what do you think k1l_
<k1l_> Codfection: no
<k1l_> Codfection: please read about stable-relase-system (what debian and ubuntu is) and a rolling-release-system what you say you want.
<Codfection> alright k1l_. thanks :)
<Codfection> regarding sebsebseb. unity 8 will come to ubuntu 16.04?
<sebsebseb> k1l_: hmm his package starts mentiong a ppa,  so the actsual Unity8 package in the 16.04 repos is pretty much useless maybe then?
<k1l_> Codfection: read the link. its already in 16.04. its not the default desktop.
<k1l_> sebsebseb: no. but there is a lot of development now and the packages in the repos dont get updated.
<sebsebseb> k1l_: his guide I meant
<sebsebseb> k1l_: ok but I guess I Got a older Unty 8 installed then, it's just showing on the log in screen for some reason,  so can't just load it up,  any idea how to get that one loading up?  editing the log in screen or whatever
<k1l_> sebsebseb: read his blockpost please. he talks about common issues and stuff.
<k1l_> *blog
<sebsebseb> k1l_: yeah didn't finnish reading, bbut it started menting a ppa like straight away so
<sebsebseb> so not the one from repos
<sebsebseb> k1l_: maybe this will work for the one from repos: sudo apt install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<alexmh> anops, if you're trying to run graphical apps from docker, check out these resources https://blog.jessfraz.com/post/docker-containers-on-the-desktop/ http://fabiorehm.com/blog/2014/09/11/running-gui-apps-with-docker/
<sebsebseb> k1l_: if I got a older version installed I would want to try the older version, before doing a later one, but well that's me :D
<k1l_> sebsebseb: yes. that package is what is needed and its in the official repos.
<sebsebseb> k1l_: ok I'll try that I guess :)
<sebsebseb> k1l_: can run a ppa later on for an update anyway as well so
<k1l_> sebsebseb: but i will stop answering until you read that blogpost so i dont have to write the blogpost complete in here again ;p
<paolo__> ciao
<paolo__> hi
<paolo__> hi
<paolo__> ciao
<k1l_> hi paolo__
<paolo__> somebody expert abou xfce here ???
<paolo__> somebody expert abou xfce here ???
<paolo__> somebody expert abou xfce here ???
<OerHeks> paolo__, try #xubuntu
<k1l_> paolo__: we dont know until you ask a real technical question
<paolo__> yes, I am using xfce since years...  I changed the default file managers with nautilus
<anops> alexmh: That really sounds like what I want. Wish it would be a little more easy though, sometimes you just want to get work done, hope you don't missundersand. It's not about being lazy, but having just too much work to do other than learning docker or lxc
<safari_> hi everyone! I"ve tried sending udp through bash and python and keep getting UDPsock.sendto errors and "operation not permitted" when trying to echo udp commands, both   even when sudo.  Anyone know about this?
<paolo__> I changed the default file managers with nautilus but desktop and volumes mounting still use thunar, which gives problems...  how can I change desktop and volumes mounting settings in order to purge thunar ?
<sebsebseb> k1l_: ok  read it mostly  and word for wordd or mostly
<alexmh> anops, oh, well you said containers, so docker and lxc came to mind immediately :)
<paolo__> thanks if you can answer
<sebsebseb> k1l_: yes may bump into a few issues then
<OerHeks> paolo__, remove thunar then,  sudo apt-get purge thunar*
<sebsebseb> k1l_: trying the repos one or the ppa
<k1l_> unity8-desktop-session-mir is the right pacakge, sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> k1l_: and then it depends if something comes up or not I guess
<sebsebseb> k1l_: but yes I'll try that first
<k1l_> because unity8 is running on MIR only. so you need that wrapper to be able to run that at all. but that is in the repos, in the ppa its just a newer version.
<anops> alexmh: no, you're absolutely right, I think I need to setup Server 16.04 and learn how I can use zfs to snapshot important work in these containers
<k1l_> you will need to enable the service as explained in the blogpost.
<sebsebseb> k1l_: yes I understand that ppa is for newer version, so  will probably do that later on,  first do repos stuff
<alexmh> anops, Why not just use duplicity to back things up?
<anops> alexmh: I usually do two remote copies of important files onto seperate disks and zfs send is very fast
<paolo__> changing the file xfce4-session.xml the voice 'thunar'  with 'nautilus'  should solve the problem ?
<anops> alexmh: I'm just very new to zfs, so I've learned howto backups snapshots via zfs send, but have no clue how I reliably rollback without destroying newer snapshots
<sebsebseb> k1l_: ok thanks for your help :)
<OerHeks> paolo__, you might want to reask in #xubuntu
<sebsebseb> k1l_: whats silo in his brackets?
<alexmh> anops, well good luck, duplicity is pretty great for backup though, so you could consider it, I backup my home directory and /etc/ and it only takes about 2.5 minutes to do so incrementally
<paolo__> yes
<alexmh> It also supports a variety of storage solutions
<Maynard> Heello All.  I installed AMD64 14.04 through transmission and sent it upon download directlly to the USB I wanted to use for a bootable flash.  I can see the files on there but it will not boot from the drive.  Any suggestions?
<OerHeks> anops, see snapshots, all of them get an unique name https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS
<k1l_> sebsebseb: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08977.html
<OerHeks> logically
<sean_> wait how would i add another server on xchat-gnome
<sean_> it sent me here by default
<OerHeks> Maynard, that is not how it is done, you have the .iso on usb now, use usb creator to make a bootable usb
<Ben64> Maynard: "installed through transmission" ???
<sean_> wait how would i add another server on xchat-gnome
<Ben64> ctrl+t
<OerHeks> sean_, logout, and choose another server?
<sean_> not working
<Ben64> it does work
<k1l_> sean_: better use "hexchat" instead of xchat-gnome
<sean_> ok i'll try that
<dax> ugh xchat-gnome
<kamild1996> Hello, anyone here using oibaf's or padoka's mesa driver for AMD? I would like to know if there are any tweaks that can be applied to make them work better
<OerHeks> kamild1996, ppa's are not supported here
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<kamild1996> Sorry, didn't know that. Where can I ask then?
<Maynard> OerHeks_OK........I thought that would be easier but will do.  Thanks.  Ben64_installed through Ubuntu' program called Transmission. It's for torents.
<OerHeks> not sure there are valid tweaks.
<OerHeks> Maynard, now you have the iso, insert a 2nd usb and use usb-creator?
<anops> OerHeks: Isn't it much safer to install from PPAs solely in Containers?
<OerHeks> anops, maybe, depends on what purpose that ppa has, if it is a videodriver, container is of no use then, even vm is no use
<OerHeks> just an example
<Maynard> running my other usb flash as my hard drive atm.... I assume I need to move the ISO to the big flash and make my 4G the bootable?
<anops> ah, no I think I'd only use PPAs for more recent applications or compiling my custom stuff on launchpad for research or fun
<Ben64> you don't move an iso anywhere, you need to write it in a certain way for it to be bootable
<Bashing-om> kamild1996: Release 16.04; ATI, what you have is what is . ATI is throwing full support to open sourcing the driver , included in the kernel .
<OerHeks> Maynard, did you create a persistance on your bootable? then yes
<Ben64> anops: why even bother with vm stuff
<OerHeks> anops, that can be, just a program. then you can use containers or a vm
<kamild1996> Bashing-om, what do you mean? There's a better driver for 16.04 that's been recently released?
<kamild1996> I've actually heard about AMDGPU but I'm not sure what is it exactly
<k1l_> kamild1996: there is no fglrx since 16.04 anymore
<OerHeks> kamild1996, for ati, we are waiting for the ati driver and xorg become friends again, maybe with 16.04.1
<OerHeks> *maybe*
<k1l_> kamild1996: and that is because amd doesnt make that anymore. so your choice is a) radeon or b) amd_gpu. both are in the kernel
<anops> Ben64: when I work on a project, it usually requires compilation/installation of a lot of dependencies which I would never ever need on my "personal desktop"
<OerHeks> X.Org Server 1.8 to be exact http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-recommends-open-source-amdgpu-and-radeon-drivers-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-501556.shtml
<Ben64> anops: just seems kind of excessive for what  you describe as a "legacy" notebook
<Maynard> OerHeks_I faintly remember it asking about something something persistence and I just did the recommended.  I don't even know what that persistence business means.
<kamild1996> So I should choose amdgpu instead of mesa?
<Bashing-om> kamild1996: Talking 16.04 , Rather than devoting efforts to FGLRX. ATI is conforming to demand for supporting their hardware in open source . ( same as Intel does ) .
<OerHeks> Maynard, just a space to store stuff in the live session
<safari_> hi everyone! I"ve tried sending udp through bash and python and keep getting UDPsock.sendto errors and "operation not permitted" when trying to echo udp commands, both   even when sudo.  Anyone know about this?
<kamild1996> Bashing-om, ohh, so it means no proprietary drivers anymore? And increased performance for open-sourced ones?
<anops> Ben64: And I hope to make sharing/resuse of containers more easy this way. Because some of this stuff takes a lot of hard work and I can't fine tune code/config and the application parameters the next time I want to run an old project
<Maynard> SOooooooooo.... write the iso to the main FD then create bootable in UNetbootin or the like and send it back in that format?
<anops> reproducibility is quite important :)
<k1l_> kamild1996: that is the theory. in real life users are left alone from amd because the amd_gpu doesnt work with all cards.
<kamild1996> k1l_, I've just read this driver is for GCN cards, right?
<anops> k1l_: in real life amd's drivers don't work with my old radeon 4500, except the opensource driver which doesn't come with all the neat improvements
<k1l_> that depends on the kernel version iirc. amd is just adding cards support to amd_gpu but its far away form replacing fglrx.
<Bashing-om> kamild1996: Correct .. we look forward to what will be in 16.04 .1 . A work in progress .
<k1l_> anops: tell that to amd.
<Bashing-om> anops: its an HD 2x/3x/4x then you are out of luck as AMD announced <last> summer that it is relegating these chipsets to legacy status and will not be developing new drivers for them.
<anops> I guess they won't even listen and would want me to spew $500 towards a new GPU which will be legacy in 2years and probably get doomed to be compatibly to only old kernel versions
<anops> yes I one of those poor guys with these cards :/
<safari_> Now even as root account, I get "operation not permitted" when trying to echo udp commands
<django_> anyone know about enabling virtualization in amd A4-5000 if its not in the bios settings
<kamild1996> Thanks for all the information! I'm browsing more about those drivers, from what I see, amdgpu performs better than mesa (in games) but is still a litte bit behind the fglrx. I think I'll give it a try. Thanks!
<anops> Ben64: Oh .. hmm just found about juju, isn't that what would fit my workflow requiring "changing environments per project"?
<anops> I'm not sure if I understand Ubuntu juju and maas...
<OerHeks> django_, see if lscpu lists VT, else ask in ##hardware please
<kamild1996> Also, from what I understand, the new driver is provided in Ubuntu 16.04 by default. If I do "ppa-purge" to remove these repos, should Ubuntu switch to amdgpu automatically?
<anops> I'm not sure, but it looks like the wrong tool for just a single laptop and eventual deployment to a server
<Bashing-om> kamild1996: Be awar the amdgpu is for the later generation cards .
<anops> oh and deployment of app-images or containers to other researchers..
<kamild1996> Bashing-om, does R9 280X count as one? It's a GCN card if I recall correctly
<tgm4883> anops: sounds like docker or lxc is a better fit
<Bashing-om> kamild1996: depends on the chip set . http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321234 for discussion .
<anops> hmmm juju looks more and more really like the right thing. I can graphically show other researchers my application architecture and share it easily
<anops> One big question though, How do I create my own juju app solutions??
<anops> or however you call it
<OerHeks> anops, ask in #juju
<imr> also, #ubuntu-server for ubuntu related questions
<anops> thank you very much OerHeks didn't know there is a channel for that
<anops> =) *thumbs up* guys
<imr> s/ubuntu/ubuntu server
<imr> anops, np
<enon> Is anybody good with configuring sound cards today?
<OerHeks> enon, you better ask your real question, nobody will answer 'anybody'questions
<BUSY> what is the correct formatting if i wish to use grep to find a string in a directory of logs?
<bprompt> BUSY:    what are you looking for exactly?
<OerHeks> BUSY, i do: grep -r "text" .
<OerHeks> mind the . at the end
<enon> simple question I have the proper modules for my sound (snd-cs46xx) installed aplay and alsamixer do not see them I need advice how to configur the old module.conf entry portion in the alsa-base.conf
<OerHeks> enon, open terminal: alsamixer # and select with F6 the correct sound device
<OerHeks> might help
<MonkeyDust> enon  if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntustudio
<enon> OerHeks cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> enon, are you on ubuntu?
<enon> Lubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> alsamixer should be there, no?
<enon> /usr/bin/alsamixer
<enon> OerHeks aplay -l  list no playback devices
<enon> when I remove and reinstall module I get a click from sound
<OerHeks> enon, i read about kubuntu having same problem with that cs46xx .. maybe building the driver helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260339
<OerHeks> install build essentials first,
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mohamed> hello
<Bernard-D> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StxEB7Y1iYk&feature=youtu.be
<Bernard-D> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StxEB7Y1iYk&feature=youtu.be
<Bernard-D> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StxEB7Y1iYk&feature=youtu.be
<Bernard-D> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StxEB7Y1iYk&feature=youtu.be
<Bernard-D> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StxEB7Y1iYk&feature=youtu.be
<Bernard-D> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StxEB7Y1iYk&feature=youtu.be
<OerHeks> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<Bernard-D> Tageul
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Bernard-D> Tageul
<Bernard-D> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StxEB7Y1iYk&feature=youtu.be
<Bernard-D> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StxEB7Y1iYk&feature=youtu.be
<Bernard-D> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StxEB7Y1iYk&feature=youtu.be
<Bernard-D> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StxEB7Y1iYk&feature=youtu.be
<OerHeks> done.
<dax> sigh silly people
<enon> OerHeks I got to reloading alsa and force-reload bit - I don't have PA at present I was hoping putting the "alsa matrix lines in alsa-base.conf would work but I seem to be missing some info
<OerHeks> enon, i don't know what you have changed
<mohamed> hello
<OerHeks> enon, maybe reinstall lubuntu-desktop gives you a fresh start..
<Aziz> hello
<enon>  OerHeks when I first installed 14.04 I got soung to work but when I upgraded to 15.10 then 16.04 I lost it. I did today reinstall lubuntu desktop
<xangua> enon: how exactly did you upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10 in first place?
<enon> update-manager
<enon> it's an old thinkpad t22 but it's all I can afford
<xangua> enon: if you indeed upgraded from 14.04 to 15.10 directly, it's an unsupported upgrade path, I suggest you to backup and reinstall
<enon> xangua if it is an unsupported path why was it suggested ? by (L)ubuntu in the first place
<Bernard-D> pour chatter bien antier
<enon> Ive tried installing 16.04 direct but I need a cdrom to do so and had trouble with the server iso
<Codfection> Hello.
<Codfection> I deleted mysql config file and now cant re install
<Codfection> mysql on ubunt
<Codfection> ubuntu*
<Codfection> any one please
<Bernard-D> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StxEB7Y1iYk&feature=youtu.be
<nacc> Codfection: which config file did you delete?
<bekks> Codfection: Why cant you reinstall?
<Codfection> it gives me error dpkg
<Codfection> dpkg: error processing package mysql-server-5.7 (--configure):
<Codfection>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Codfection> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Codfection>  mysql-server-5.7
<Codfection> E: Sub-process /usr/b^C/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bekks> USe a pastebin.
<nacc> !paste | Codfection
<ubottu> Codfection: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Codfection> hello
<Codfection> got any fixes?
<Codfection> please help
<Codfection> Dont know how to use pastebin for the error commands
<nacc> Codfection: you c&p the output
<nacc> don't just put it in the channel
<Codfection> can I give u imgur?
<Bernard-D> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StxEB7Y1iYk&feature=youtu.be
<nacc> Bernard-D: stop it.
<nacc> Bernard-D: this is a support channel
<Codfection> nacc I deleted /etc/mysql
<CatalinC> hi, can someone tell me a tool that allows me to see "power supply / ram slot / fans" faliures from linux on an IBM server? Like hp ASM on HP servers?
<nacc> Codfection: my guess is you broke your mysql installation (deleted a critical conf file -- hint, don't do that!) and then didn't fully uninstall mysql. So now things are in a confused state. Try following: http://askubuntu.com/questions/640899/uninstall-mysql-completely to remove MySQL completely and then reinstall it
<Codfection> folder
<nacc> CatalinC: x86 or power?
<Codfection> nacc, thanks I will try and let u know
<CatalinC> CatalinC it's a x5 series 3600
<CatalinC> nacc:  it's a x5 series 3600
<beatnyk> help
<CatalinC> nacc hp has a good tool where I can see everything like CPU status, temperatures etc
<OerHeks> CatalinC, dmesg gives failures.
<johntittor2000> So reading a bit (not too much), ubuntu’s firewall is disabled by default?
<CatalinC> OerHeks: yes but if a powersupply has failed or a hard drive is in predictive failure mode, how can i get this info?
<CatalinC> there must be a tool
<OerHeks> johntittor2000, no, just without rules, install gufw *gui) and enable it in systemsettings
<OerHeks> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Codfection> nacc, and Corebird also keeps crashing
<nacc> CatalinC: is the hp tool you are referring to open source? provided by hp?
<CatalinC> nacc it's provided by hp, it's called hpasmcli
<johntittor2000> OerHeks: thanks
<nacc> Codfection:  i don't know what that is
<nacc> CatalinC: ok, so hp provided it (meaning it's not in the ubuntu archives)?
<nacc> CatalinC: so wouldn't you ask ibm for the corresponding tool?
<Codfection> nacc, unfortunately it is still giving me error
<Codfection> after I did all those
<Codfection> and tried installing again
<Codfection> :(
<CatalinC> nacc: i've tried contacting IBM but the server it's out of warranty and they give me tons of bullshit
<OerHeks> CatalinC, disks should tell ? see s.m.a.r.t.
<OerHeks> CatalinC, you might better ask in #ubuntu-server
<nacc> CatalinC: i doubt there is an all-in-one tool like you are looking for, you'll have to collate the information available from the normal sources
<Codfection> guys this is the error
<Codfection> http://imgur.com/MLzK0yb
<Codfection> any help?
<Codfection> nacc, I deleted the mysql in /etc/ only
<Codfection> since then I keep getting this error
<nacc> Codfection: that's the system-wide mysql configuration directory
<nacc> why would you *ever* do that?
<OerHeks> time to reinstall, hard lesson to stop such silly removal actions, Codfection :-D
<CatalinC> nacc, OerHeks thanks a lot
<Codfection> I wanted to re install
<Codfection> so remove all files before that
<Codfection> isnt it?
<OerHeks> put in your iso and boot
<Codfection> OerHeks, seriously!!? I need to re install ubuntu? :O
<CatalinC> Codfection try apt-get autoremove
<nacc> Codfection: it looks like it's choking on /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld  ... so do the purge steps but add that path to the rm
<Codfection> CatalinC, tried that.. even -f install with no lucky
<Codfection> luck*
<Codfection> nacc, I didnt get it :(
<Codfection> I followed all steps u have given me in the website
<CatalinC> Codfection: have you tried apt-get remove --purge mysql*
<CatalinC> ?
<Codfection> CatalinC, http://askubuntu.com/questions/640899/uninstall-mysql-completely
<Codfection> I tried all these
<nacc> Codfection: if you followed the link i gave you, it told you to `rm` a set of directories
<nacc> add the above path to that rm
<Codfection> ok
<nacc> but do all the purge steps
<nacc> Codfection: from that link
<Codfection> so I just have to add
<Codfection> this right /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<Codfection> in rm step only. not purge step
<OerHeks> CatalinC, hp has got tools for trusty, not sure these managment tools are what you want http://downloads.linux.hpe.com/SDR/project/mcp/
<nacc> Codfection: right
<Codfection> nacc, done
<Codfection> now I do install mysql-server again right?
<Codfection> to install
<POGtastic> Got a quick question about xorg.conf. i'm trying to get rid of flicker in my AMD card with the radeon drivers, and one solution that was suggested was to change DRI from 2 to 3. currently, i don't have a xorg.conf. i tried to make one, but it's not working with my dual-monitor setup. is there an easy way to generate a good xorg.conf and then set DRI equal to 3, or is there something that I can do with the
<POGtastic> radeon driver itself?
<Codfection> nacc, sadly the error is still showing up after installing :(
<nacc> Codfection: same error? or different one?
<Codfection> same
<angel1604lts> TJ-,
<Codfection> so?
<Codfection> any pro here?
<Codfection> please..
<nacc> Codfection: can you pastebin the output of running all the steps suggested above, and then the attempt to install?
<Codfection> every step the website u suggested worked perfectly
<Codfection> without any errors
<Codfection> but after that. Installing mysql gives error
<Codfection> the same error :(
<nacc> Codfection: please pastebin, at least, the attempt to install,
<nacc> not a picture, the full output
<Codfection> when I try pastebinit | Ctrl + V
<Codfection> it doesnt do anything
<nacc> !pastebinit | Codfection
<ubottu> Codfection: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nacc> Codfection: because that's not how you use the command?
<nacc> or pipes, for that matter
<Codfection> sorry. quite newbie in linux
<Codfection> what commands u want
<Codfection> I did apt-get install mysql-server
<Codfection> and the rest were from website
<nacc> Codfection: yes, pastebin the output from `apt-get install mysql-server`
<nacc> Codfection: as a newbie, i will say one more time, you should never just delete something under /etc
<nacc> Codfection: because it means you did it as root, which is not something you should haphazardly do
<Codfection> isnt it supposed to be reinstalled by resinstalling mysql
<Codfection> because its basically the config files in /etc/
<usb_problem> problems with usb drives: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16483318/
<usb_problem> (rsync, usb drives are not working intermentinently)
<usb_problem> I tried plugging it into different slots.
<nacc> Codfection: ok, i'll ask one more time. Please pastebin the exact steps you did for purge (i know what the website said, I want to see what they do on your computer). And then pastebin the install step
<Codfection> ok let me learn pastebin first
<nacc> Codfection: or just c&p the output on the terminal to pastebin
<usb_problem> Trieste: you there?
<Codfection> pastebin cant work
<Codfection> it always bring to new terminal
<usb_problem> Codfection: pastebinit?
<Codfection> yes
<usb_problem> Codfection: how are you using it
<Codfection> pastebinit (output commands)
<Codfection> http://askubuntu.com/questions/152371/how-can-i-easily-share-the-output-of-a-command-or-a-text-file-with-others
<usb_problem> Codfection: You need to have some text and then "cat SOMETEXT.txt | pastebinit"
<Codfection> so I need to save the output commands to txt file first?
<Codfection> then pastebin it?
<usb_problem> I would.
<Codfection> ok
<usb_problem> Codfection: So: some_command &> ERRORS.txt
<Codfection> the problem is
<Codfection> whenever I paste the command
<Codfection> terminal starts working
<Codfection> so have to manually paste on gedit new file
<usb_problem> Codfection: Let it finish.
<usb_problem> What is the cmd?
<nacc> my guess is you're c&p a command with the newline
<nacc> so it's hitting enter for you and running the command
<Codfection> yea
<Codfection> nacc, exactly
<nacc> so don't c&p the command!
<nacc> just type it
<Codfection> u want the output right
<usb_problem> Anyone know what this rubbish is?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16483362/
<bekks> usb_problem: you have a bad disk.
<usb_problem> bekks: Serious
<nacc> Codfection: yes so type "<whatever command> | pastebinit" then hit enter.
<bekks> usb_problem: Serious.
<usb_problem> bekks: How are you sure?
<bekks> usb_problem: Look at the error messages, I/O errors on sector 0.
<Codfection> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16483394/
<usb_problem> Codfection: Did you apt-get update?
<Codfection> yea
<Codfection> I did
<Codfection> usb_problem, I deleted /etc/mysql folder
<Codfection> and since then keep getting this error
<nacc> Codfection: thank you, let me look
<Codfection> I tried uninstalling and clean
<Codfection> purging
<nacc> Codfection: ok, so let's start from the beginning
<Codfection> none of them works
<nacc> Codfection: go back and do the purge steps as mentioned in the article I sent
<usb_problem> Codfection: Someone else who knows more will have to tell you.
<usb_problem> bekks: So error on sector zero always means it's dead?
<nacc> Codfection: and pastebinit to each command
<Codfection> nacc, I did bro
<Codfection> ok
<bekks> usb_problem: No. I/O errors mean it is dead. Errors on sector 0 are just even more severe.
<knob> Hello everyone.  I just did a fresh 16.04 install with a new hdd.  After installation, I shutdown down the machine, and plugged into the second SATA port the old hdd (the one from yesterday).    I would like to mount this old hdd on this machine, to copy the data over.  Yet the hdd is encrypted with LUKS (I believe?).
<knob> I followed some comments here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<knob> Yet on this line: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda1 my_encrypted_volume        when they say  my_encrypted_volume...   where does that name come from?
<knob> It's not the mount point...
<knob> I ran this: sudo lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL         and under   sdb, I have sdb1, sdb2 and sdb5.   And sdb5 has a long name luks-00a35f26-6fae-4977-a169-a523941435da          Is THAT the   "my_encrypted_volume"?
<usb_problem> bekks: But I can read from it.
<bekks> usb_problem: And yet that disk can be considered to be dead and needs to be replaced.
<Codfection> nacc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16483444/
<Codfection> nacc, any idea bro?
#ubuntu 2016-05-18
<nacc> Codfection: please stop calling me bro if you really want help. Please run & pastebin the output of `apt-get --yes purge mysql-server mysql-client` again
<Codfection> ok sorry
<usb_problem> bekks: what if I said it works on Windows
<Codfection> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16483497/
<Codfection> nacc,
<nacc> Codfection: ok, that's good
<nacc> Codfection: can you verify if /etc/mysql exist right now?
<Codfection> sure
<nacc> Codfection:  and if it does, do a `mv /etc/mysql /etc/mysql.bak`
<Codfection> nope
<Codfection> it doesn't exist
<nacc> Codfection: and then verify if /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld exists
<Codfection> usr.sbin.mysqld doesnt exist
<nacc> Codfection: and finally, do a `apt-get install --reinstall apparmor` and verify that /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/mysql exists
<usb_problem> bekks: I'm only interested in learning. Now it seems to work on both windows and ubuntu.
<Codfection> mysql in abstractions doesnt exist either
<Codfection> ok
<Codfection> let me run install command
<Codfection> nacc, after installing
<Codfection> it still doesn't exist
<nacc> Codfection: after running the above install command?
<Codfection> yes
<Codfection> ran with sudo aswell. still mysql doesnt exist. na
<Codfection> nacc,
<nacc> Codfection: well, yes, i'm assuming you're doing all this as root, of course -- apt doesn't really do anything as your regular user
<nacc> Codfection: can you pastebin the output of the above isntall command?
<Codfection> ok
<Codfection> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16483570/
<nacc> Codfection: ls -ahl /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions | pastebinit
<Codfection> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16483583/
<nacc> Codfection: create /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/mysql with the following contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16483598/
<Codfection> no such file or directory
<Codfection> na
<Codfection> nacc,
<nacc> Codfection: *create* it
<Codfection> as a txt file?
<nacc> Codfection: yes, owned by root in that directory
<enon> OerHeks getting the latest alsa-firmware worked I HAVE sound Thank You
<bob_> Hey there, I'm having a problem with pm-suspend since a few days, is this the right place to ask for help ?
<OerHeks> enon, nice, have fun!
<Codfection> nacc, done
<Jordan_U> bob_: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bob_> 16.04
<Codfection> nacc, then ?
<enon> OerHeks here I was thinking the latest kernel would have the latest drivers
<nacc> Codfection: ok, let's try to install again (`apt-get install mysql-server | pastebinit`) as root
<Codfection> alright
<kotuyavuz> eski sohbet odaları geldi aklıma hey gidi günler hey :D
<bob_> Jordan_U: 16.04 !
 * enon and now for my next incredibly stupid stunt
<OerHeks> kotuyavuz, english please
<OerHeks> enon, not such an odd thinking really. but untrue
<Codfection> WOW
<Codfection> nacc,
<Codfection> no error
<Codfection> this time
<NegativeFlare> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<nacc> Codfection: ok, so a new policy for yourself. Do not do anything as root unless you 100% know why you are doing it and you have backups.
<nacc> :)
<kotuyavuz> ok oerheks
<Codfection> nacc, thank you so much
<Codfection> can I know how did you fix it
<Codfection> I wanna learn for future
<nacc> Codfection: so i think what happened was either during the purge or mabye because of some of the purge steps from that article, the apparmor profile was deleted
<nacc> Codfection: so first we go into a state where no mysql was installed (/etc/mysql was not present, and no packages were present)
<nacc> Codfection: then I verified if the apparmor abstraction was there, it was not
<Codfection> how did you know if apparmor was the problem causing root
<nacc> Codfection: that corresponding roughly to the error you were getting, fwiw, it was saying it couldn't parse the abstractions file, which maybe didn't exist (which is in a way a parse error...)
<Codfection> so it was showing apparmor directory right?
<Codfection> ok then?
<Codfection> in error dialogue*
<nacc> right
<Codfection> so how did you manage to get this new content for mysql
<nacc> so i asked you if that file existed. If it had existed, we wouldh ave verified it wasn't altered from the package default
<NegativeFlare> Guys, I'm having a bit of a problem. No matter what I do, I can't get Ubuntu to mount my Floppy. I keep getting this error: $ sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<nacc> Codfection: i took it from the version installed on my system, which is unaltered, after verifying it against the pacakge source
<Codfection> how to verify against package source?
<nacc> Codfection: I downloaded the package source and looked at the file contents
<bob_> Anybody knows what might cause pm-suspend issues ? When I type the command ina  terminal it gets stuck and fans start going crazy then stop. Same problem when I fold my laptop and open it up. It goes to sleep but doesn't wake up. (I've read every forum thread on similar issues and either it didn't help or I couldn't make sense of it)
<Codfection> sorry for asking a noob question but can u tell me how to download package source
<Codfection> if in case later I have to put myself
<Codfection> by&
<Codfection> *
<nacc> Codfection: `apt-get source <pkgname>`
<nacc> Codfection: that's one way, at least, pull-lp-source can also do it
<nacc> depends on what you need to do, apt-get is probably sufficient for your use-cases
<OerHeks> NegativeFlare, mount /dev/fd0 is broken somehowe, try: udisks --mount /dev/fd0 instead (or udisks --mount /media/floppy0 if you prefer).
<NegativeFlare> OerHeks: You can't install udisks. It gives you an error about installation candidate
<Codfection> nacc, thank you so much
<nacc> OerHeks: NegativeFlare: has it been replaced by udisks2 ?
<Codfection> can you please tell me how to backup if I want to downgrade my ubuntu and bring back my apps and settings and files to that one
<OerHeks> nacc +2
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks is gone, udisks2 is the replacement
<nacc> Codfection: well, i'd probably take a backup of /etc and your home directory (per-user settings). But you're changing levels of software. That means the configuration may not apply anymore
<NegativeFlare> nacc: not sure, I'll try that
<nacc> Codfection: there isn't a really good way to, in a guaranteed fashion, do what you suggest, that i know of
<nacc> Codfection: i'm sure there are lots of articles with tips and suggestions, though -- just nothing is going to be foolproof
<bob_> Just to be sure, you only a swap partition for hibernation and not for sleep. Correct ?
<bob_> *need
<nacc> bob_: in the context of hibernation and sleep, yes, i believe sleep (suspend?) uses RAM.
<nacc> bob_: swap is used for other things of course, so those two alone do not determine your need for it or not
<bob_> nacc: K thanks for confirming, since I've got 32gb or RAM I'd rather avoid making a swap partition
<bob_> nacc: so making a swap partition wouldn't fix my suspend issues, right ?
<OerHeks> there is suspend to ram and suspend to disk, iirc
<Jordan_U> bob_: What happens when you run "systemctl suspend"?
<bob_> OerHeks: suspend to disk = hibernate, no ?
<nacc> OerHeks: i always forget which terminology is which :/
<nacc> at one point there were several competing in and out of kernel implementations
<nacc> bob_: i would doubt it
<nacc> bob_: iirc, there's a way to debug (sort of fake) the suspend routine of the kernel. I think it's a knob in sysfs, but I forget for sure, maybe someone else will remember
<nacc> but it basically goes through everythign but the actual suspend
<nacc> which means your console still works during, and you can see if it's a hardware issue
<nacc> hardware/hardware support
<bob____> Jordan_U: Hey sorry I tried your command and it shut down my screen haha I had to restart my pc
<EriC^^> bob____: which pc?
<OerHeks> iirc it is a safety feature, if suspend gets broken ( powerfailure ) you still would have the data, but this is not standard.
<bob____> EriC^^: I meant my laptop haha
<EriC^^> which laptop?
<Jordan_U> bob____: Did it cause your machine to suspend?
<EriC^^> how can i get vboxdrv? i'm using a mainline kernel 4.6 and have the headers and dkms installed, modprobe vboxdrv saysmodprobe: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found in directory /lib/modules/4.6.0-040600..
<bob____> EriC^^: you may well ask what it is, this laptop of mine. Well, this laptop that I have--that is to say, which is mine-- ...is mine
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> is it an hp?
<bob____> EriC^^: (monty pythons)
<bob____> EriC^^: sager, custom made
 * OerHeks silly walks
<EriC^^> oh
<bob____> Jordan_U: I don't think so, I had music palying even without the screen on
<EriC^^> did you try the acpi stuff in the kernel line?
<bob____> Jordan_U: I did get an error message right before the screen shut down though
<EriC^^> i had suspend issues and installing the 4.6rc6 kernel from mainline fixed it
<Jordan_U> bob____: How long did you wait before pulling the plug?
<bob____> EriC^^: acpi stuff ?
<EriC^^> bob____: yeah, passing acpi_osi="Windows <year here>" and other stuff from grub
<TechnoTony_MAIN> I recently upgraded my Laptop running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS to 15.10 (in order to be upgrade to 16.04). Now, when I open it, it gets stuck at the purple screen after the logo dissapears. Is this caused by the PPA's being set for 14.04? If so, how can I fix this? (preferably without formatting the PC)
<EriC^^> TechnoTony_MAIN: try booting without quiet splash in the kernel line to see the output
<TechnoTony_MAIN> @EriC^^ How?
<EriC^^> TechnoTony_MAIN: hold shift when the pc boots to get grub, then press e over ubuntu and go to the line with linux /boot/vmlinuz and remove quiet splash then press ctrl+x to boot
<bob____> EriC^^: I did not. I've seen a few people fixing their issues with upgrading the kernel, I also read it was kinda risky
<Jordan_U> TechnoTony_MAIN: Upgrading from 14.04 LTS to the non LTS 15.04 was a bad idea.
<EriC^^> bob____: risky how
<potasmic_> Hi. I'm having 16.04 and I boot into a blank screen
<potasmic_> First I'd see a backlight, but then its completely black.
<bob____> Jordan_U: Not long, but as I said music was playing and only the screen was off, the rest seemed to be on. I waited like 5 seconds and then restarted
<potasmic_> Keyboard still works.
<TechnoTony_MAIN> @Jordan_U, I tried to upgrade to 16.04 LTS, but it forced me to upgrade to 15.10 first
<EriC^^> bob____: which vga?
<bob____> EriC^^: Don't know I've read it might be better to wait for a fix instead of updating to a more recent kernel, but I have basically no idea what it does so...
<Jordan_U> bob____: Sorry. I should have told you that "systemctl suspend" would attempt to suspend your machine, and not to try to force shut down without having waited at least a minute.
<bob____> Jordan_U: No worries, should I do it again ? haha
<bob____> EriC^^: What do you mean ?
<EriC^^> bob____: amd? nvidia?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | potasmic_ Have you tried ?
<ubottu> potasmic_ Have you tried ?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Jordan_U> bob____: Well, first lets see if any useful error messages were logged to the journal and actually committed to disk in those 5 seconds.
<bob____> EriC^^: Oh, nvidia 970 smth
<bob____> EriC^^:  product: GM204M [GeForce GTX 970M]
<potasmic_> Bashing-om: I read up about it. Do I need that live CD (or installation storage flash drive) to boot to nomodeset?
<potasmic_> Well, I'll try it now anyways.
<potasmic_> Ttyl
<bob____> Jordan_U: what journal ?
<TechnoTony_MAIN>  I booted to command line, now it says --[ end Kernel public - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<Jordan_U> bob____: The systemd journal, containing all system logs. First. Does the directory /var/log/journal/ exist currently on your system?
<pranith> Is there a PPA for latest version of gnu global available?
<pranith> on upgrade emacs ggtags started spewing errors due to old version of global in 16.04
<bob____> Jordan_U: it does not
<bob____> Jordan_U: bash: cd: /var/log/journal: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> bob____: Ok, I could have sworn that Ubuntu enabled persistent logging via the systemd journal by default, but apparently not.
<Jordan_U> bob____: sudo mkdir /var/log/journal/
<bob____> Jordan_U: I don't know if that makes a difference but I'm using i3 and I might have fiddled a bit too much with it
<bob____> Jordan_U: done
<Jordan_U> bob____: sudo systemd-tmpfiles --create --prefix /var/log/journal/
<bob____> Jordan_U: done
<Jordan_U> bob____: systemctl restart systemd-journald
<bob____> Jordan_U: should I expect my laptop to shutdown ?
<bob____> Jordan_U: if it does I'll be bob third underscore when I'm back haha
<Jordan_U> bob____: No. That was just restarting the journald logging service, which will now keep persistent logs (rather than just keeping logs in memory, which are lost upon reboot).
<bob____> Jordan_U: k done
<OerHeks> pranith, file a bugreport, and maybe you want to build yourself? http://www.gnu.org/software/global/download.html
<OerHeks> i find no ppa anyway
<bob____> Jordan_U: how do you guys know this stuff ?^^ I'm in CS and I get As and stuff but not even my profs would be able to help me with that
<Jordan_U> bob____: Now, I think it's a good idea to enable sysrq magic, which is something I do on all of my machines. Sysrq magic allows you to (among a few other things) command the kernel to sync all data to disk, remount all filesystems ro, and power off even when userspace is completely unresponsive. It is not enable by default as it could be a local physical security problem: Someone with physical access to
<Jordan_U> the keyboard could do not nice things to your system, even with X locked. That said, unless your machine is a kiosk, they could do not nice things with physical access anyway.
<Jordan_U> bob____: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11002/alt-sysrq-reisub-doesnt-reboot-my-laptop
<bob____> Jordan_U: alright let's do it
<potasmic_> Bashing-om: Hey. This doesn't happen all the time. Sometimes I'm able to get in. Sometimes it black screens. Here's a screenshot of the additional driver thing.  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/guBrpKqa/irccloudcapture-1369183382.jpg
<potasmic_> I also get that lvmetad is not active yet every time I boot in and shutdown
<Jordan_U> bob____: With sysrq magic enabled, if your screen turns off again but the kernel is still responsive, you can most likely reboot relatively cleanly using alt+sysrq+REISUB (Holding alt and sysrq keys for the whole time as you press, in succession at least a 1 second delay between each, r e i s u b )
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: look'n .
<EriC^^> how can i get vboxdrv? i'm using a mainline kernel 4.6 and have the headers and dkms installed, modprobe vboxdrv saysmodprobe: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found in directory /lib/modules/4.6.0-040600..
<potasmic> It's like a Heisenbug... Sometimes happen, sometimes not, quite scary
<bob____> Jordan_U: How can I enable it ?
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: There is no other driver availabale. Pastebin ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ' and let's know the hardware .
<potasmic> Bashing-om, 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mullins [Radeon R3 Graphics]
<potasmic> 	DeviceName:  Onboard IGD
<potasmic> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Mullins [Radeon R3 Graphics]
<potasmic> oops
<potasmic> sorry I should've pastebinned it
<bob____> Jordan_U: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, this ?
<Jordan_U> bob____: Follow the top answer at http://askubuntu.com/questions/11002/alt-sysrq-reisub-doesnt-reboot-my-laptop
<potasmic> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/VnRRKcsJ
<Bashing-om> potasmic: What release are you running ?
<potasmic> Bashing-om, 16.04 downloaded two-three days ago, have done some updates.
<bob____> Jordan_U: k, done
<potasmic> Bashing-om, I've just opened the about window: 16.04 LTS.
<Bashing-om> potasmic: Well .. in 16.04 there is no proprietary driver. That explains why there is no other driver offered. AMD is putting all effort into open source support .
<potasmic> Bashing-om, is there anything I can do about this?
<bob____> Jordan_U: What next ? What about all the scripts in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ ? What are these for ?
<Jordan_U> bob____: Ok, now reboot and run test that alt+sysrq+r causes a message like "sysrq: SysRq : Keyboard mode set to system default" to appear in the output of "dmesg", then test that "sudo journalctl --boot=-1" shows all logs from the previous boot. Once we know that those two things are working properly, we can try suspending again.
<Bashing-om> potasmic: An intermitttent booting issue can be tough to fix . Is encryption used here ?
<potasmic> Bashing-om, I don't think so. Passworded, but no encryption on data. afai-remember
<Jordan_U> bob____: Systemd's suspending functionality replaces pm-suspend, and I don't think that /etc/pm/sleep.d/ is used by systemd's suspend implementation.
<Bashing-om> potasmic: 'Bout all I can suggest at this point is to remove "quiet splash" boot parametes such that you see the boot messages as you boot. Try and see what is going on . else there is : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/systemd-blame.html to try and analyze what is taking place .
<bob____> Jordan_U: I'll try doing what you said. I checked the log in : /var/log/pm-suspend.log and for most files in sleep.d it says non applicable
<potasmic> Bashing-om, can I edit boot parameters while in the OS? (I'm current in Ubuntu right now because... it just works this time)
<potasmic> Bashing-om, I'll read the post
<bob____> Jordan_U: but for sleep.d/99video it says disabled. K I'll reboot and I'll be back. thanks a lot by the way you're a life savior
<Bashing-om> potasmic: Yeah .. you want to make a backup of /etc/default/grub . and in that file is the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet" . remove quiet splash, save the file, and propagate the change with terminal command ' sudo update-grub '
<potasmic> Bashing-om, thanks!
<Bashing-om> potasmic: Finding a intermittent thing is slow work .. can be hard work .. good luck .
<potasmic> Bashing-om, Haven't accomplished anything right now but if I remove `quiet splash nomodeset` from my grub file it'll guarantee to work everytime?
<bob_> Jordan_U: [  109.779628] sysrq: SysRq : Keyboard mode set to system default
<bob_> Jordan_U: sudo journalctl --boot=-1 does indeed output all the logs
<potasmic> Bashing-om, grub updated. rebooting. brb
<potasmic> Oh actually, without splash and quiet, it's more interesting to watch my computer boot :P
<Bashing-om> potasmic: Nother thought, we can make sure that the open source driver is in fact loaded .. ' sudo lshe -C display ' .
<potasmic> Bashing-om: okay, so it works, but I'm not sure if I'll wake up the next day guaranteed getting in.
<potasmic> Lshe not found, Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> potasmic: ^ I del the same .. and boots faster when the splash screen is not activated . // typo s/b ' sudo lshw -C display '
<potasmic> For some reason, my Wifi isn't working now...
<abraxas_> zil
<potasmic> Bashing-om  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/VAvRM6ZA/irccloudcapture-1303953685.jpg
<Bashing-om> potasmic: Good .. " configuration: driver=redeon" .
<potasmic> So it's there, but it's wacky.
<Bashing-om> !pastebinit | potasmic
<ubottu> potasmic: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<potasmic> Ooohhh nice
<potasmic> But my wifi is dead after reb
<potasmic> Reboot
<Jordan_U> bob_: Great. Now use "systemctl suspend" and wait at least two minutes (not that it should ever take that long if things are working properly). If it doesn't ever suspend, and if you can't get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 after waiting the 2 minutes, then use alt+sysrq+ REISUB to reboot semi-cleanly. Then we'll check the logs.
<Bashing-om> potasmic: The driver is wacky .. or the DeskTop ? .. Might look at the log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. See if X has anything to relate .
<bob_> Jordan_U: I'll try that. Just one thing though, I'm using i3 and Windows key + arrows was used to naviguate the windows, now it launches a tty
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, Xorg0.log is blank
<Bashing-om> potasmic: Grub would have nothing to do with networking . Do not know what to say about WIFI .
<potasmic_> wifi works again after reboot.
<angel1604> sorry on my laptop hp probook 4540s with ubuntu 1604 you do not see me the bluetooth card. Are there solutions?
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: check again .. will be very strange in deed if that file did not exist .
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, did I tell you that I keep seeing lvmetad is not active yet?
<Jordan_U> bob_: What do you mean by "launches a tty"? Does it take you to another tty (a screen with only a text login/terminal)?
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: Yeah .. and I did forget .. not sure what to make of it .. Google here I come .
<joole> how to ban the pointing device?
<bob_> Jordan_U: yes it does, tty6
<bob_> Jordan_U: same with Alt + arrows
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, cat: /var/log/Xorg0.log: No such file or directory
<potasmic_> \shrug
<Jordan_U> bob_: I'm not sure what to make of that, but I don't think it will have an effect on this suspend test.
<bob_> Jordan_U: very well. I'll fix that another time then
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: I see .. there is a 'dot' between Xorg and '0' . try again .
<angel1604> sorry on my laptop hp probook 4540s with ubuntu 1604 do not see me the bluetooth card. Are there solutions?
<bob____> Jordan_U: It suspends fine but I can wake up from sleep. alt+sysrq+REISUB worked fine to reboot
<bob____> Jordan_U: *can't
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, pastebinit is timed out, give me sec
<joole> sudo apt-get install bluz-utils ????
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/6PYrTHZ7
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: K, and on the lvmetad: http://askubuntu.com/questions/767140/lvmetad-is-not-active-yet seems that is not a thing to fret about . still checking .
<potasmic_> pastebinit doesn't work despite I'm able to paste it through the web display
<potasmic_> uhhh web-interface... whatever.
<noobineer> need some help, using mate 15.10, I installed gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg but rythmnbox still can't import my .m4a music collection
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, oops. I just realized my paste was marked as spam. Should be fixed with the same URL.
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: I got it .. and " /dev/mapper/ubuntu " , 37.163] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration " .. so far seems encryption is a factor here , still reading .
<potasmic_> Oh damn, so I did tick that "Encrypt my data" when installing?
<potasmic_> Because I'm pretty sure I didn't ...
<potasmic_> I'm so forgetful... ?!
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, thanks so much for your time with this.
<shan> hi, does anyone use Ubuntu Mate on Raspberry Pi 3?
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: X is happy and configures radeon with no problems reported . encryption at the heart of this intermittent booting issue ?
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, I'm unsure. Is there a way I can disable it? I don't need to encrypt my files on this machine.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: potasmic_ "lvmetad" is not something to be concerned about
<potasmic_> TJ-, thanks I associated the blackscreen with it
<Jordan_U> bob____: OK, please pastebin the output of "sudo journalctl --boot=-1" .
<rookus> Can anyone help me set up a PXE server?
<Jordan_U> shan: Just ask your actual question, and if anyone thinks they can help they will.
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: TJ- ^^ Thabls for that confirmation on "lvmetad" ,
<TJ-> Bashing-om: potasmic_ what's the core issue, I've missed it
<bob____> Jordan_U: -- Logs begin at Tue 2016-05-17 21:09:26 EDT, end at Tue 2016-05-17 22:16:08 EDT. -- May 17 21:36:45 Baloo systemd-journald[269]: Runtime journal (/run/log/journal/) is 8.0M, max 321.2M, 313.2M free. May 17 21:36:45 Baloo kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset May 17 21:36:45 Baloo kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys cpu May 17 21:36:45 Baloo kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct May 17 21:36:45 Baloo kernel: Linux 
<bob____> Jordan_U: K I'll do it line by line
<Bashing-om> TJ-: An intermittent issue of booting to a black screen . ATI R3, 16.04 .
<bob____> Jordan_U: -- Logs begin at Tue 2016-05-17 21:09:26 EDT, end at Tue 2016-05-17 22:16:08 EDT. --
<avis> i can't open image files on my desktop and i am unsure why
<bob____> Jordan_U: May 17 21:36:45 Baloo systemd-journald[269]: Runtime journal (/run/log/journal/) is 8.0M, max 321.2M, 313.2M free.
<bob____> Jordan_U: May 17 21:36:45 Baloo kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
<bob____> Jordan_U: actually I'll put the file on my website
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, dinner now. you can PM and highlight me and I'll atttempt to scroll up
<MoonBurst> My speakers don't get sound, and my headphones have constant static. Is there a chance that's a software issue, or is that for sure a hardware problem?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: potasmic_ are there more than one monitors connected?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | bob____
<ubottu> bob____: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: A quick bite, as TJ- is some kind of smart ,, and we have his attention .
<TJ-> ha! it's 03:20 and I was just heading off :)
<TJ-> potasmic_: Bashing-om when it occurs, have you tried pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to a VT console and then Alt+F7 to switch back to the GUI?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Long about then .. I become unthinkable .. you do such good work .
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Not to this time  on changing the VTs .
<Jordan_U> bob____: You can just run "sudo journalctl --boot=-1 | pastebinit" to automatically upload the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com . The pastebinit command will output a URL which you can then share to the channel.
<bob____> Jordan_U: gotcha. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16484467/
<noobineer> I fixed my problem just now, I had to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<noobineer> <noobineer>  to eneable the .m4a music file codec, not gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<Jordan_U> bob____: Please use the pastebinit command I gave. The output you gave is incomplete (when run interactively journalctl enables paging, so that you need to press enter/space/page down to scroll through the output to see it all).
<bob____> Jordan_U: oh right, mb.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: with more than 1 monitor, even if only 1 is set to be active, its not unknown for the primary monitor output to change at boot-time, so the active output could be on 'the other' monitor (which is often switched off and so not seen)
<bob____> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16484489/
<Jordan_U> bob____: "Linux version 4.4.0-22-generic-tuxonice" Would have been good to know that you were using a non standard kernel earlier. Why are you using a tuxonice kernel?
<bob____> Jordan_U: no idea, I don't even know what it is
<Jordan_U> bob____: Well you or someone else installed a ppa with a tuxonice kernel. Is this your machine?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: in the xorg file " root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro " for LVM and/or encryption .. right ? and then there is [    37.163] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration" . Authentication to the desktop ?
<bob____> Jordan_U: Oh actually I think I tried installing that when I was trying to fix my suspend issues, to use hibernate instead of suspend since apparenetly someone had success with that
<bob____> Jordan_U: It is !
<TJ-> Bashing-om: "root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root" for an LVM root  file-system
<TJ-> Bashing-om: no encryption indicated from that, that would be shown elsewhere
<Jordan_U> bob____: Ubuntu has support for hibernation by default (though it's disabled in the GUI IIRC), no need to add any ppa.
<Jordan_U> bob____: Please use ppa-purge to purge this ppa, then reboot and try again with a stock Ubuntu kernel.
<Jordan_U> !ppa-purge | bob____
<ubottu> bob____: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bob____> Jordan_U: so sudo ppa-purge tuxonice ?
<bob____> Jordan_U: k I remember now trying to delete this ppa, I remove it from my /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<bob____> Jordan_U: So apparently just deleting the file wasn't enough. What command should I use ?
<bob____> Jordan_U: Ok it's deleted, i'll reboot
<bob_> Jordan_U: I still have the same issue, my laptop is not waking up.
<Jordan_U> bob_: How exactly did you revert the packages installed from the ppa?
<bob_> Jordan_U: http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<bob_> Jordan_U: You can also remove PPAs by deleting the .list files from /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory.
<bob_> Jordan_U: I had missed a .list file when I tried deleting it earlier
<bob_> Jordan_U: Actually it still shows up now. Even know the deletion was succesful
<bob_> Jordan_U: tuxonice-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list
<bob_> Jordan_U: *even though
<Jordan_U> bob_: Deleting the file doesn't uninstall the packages that you installed from that ppa. Using ppa-purge does.
<bob_> Jordan_U: so what command ?
<bob_> Jordan_U: I did sudo ppa-purge tuxonice, seems to be working
<Jordan_U> bob_: sudo ppa-purge ppa:tuxonice/ppa
<bob_> Jordan_U: Ok that's done. Should I reboot ?
<Jordan_U> bob_: Please pastebin the output, if any, of "dpkg -l | grep '~ppa' " (note the single quotes around '~ppa' ).
<MoonBurst> My computer has started crashing today, like... a lot. I don't really know the cause, but what happens is, my screens turn off "going into power savings mode" my music stutters for a few seconds during and after, then the computer reboots. Is there a way to test the problem?
<Jordan_U> bob_: And also "dpkg -l | grep tuxonice" .
<bob_> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16484621/
<bob_> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16484623/
<Jordan_U> bob_: What was the output of "sudo ppa-purge tuxonice"? (because it apparently didn't remove anything)
<bob_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/mut2N9wQ
<Jordan_U> bob_: OK, I just didn't realize that tuxonice-userui is in the default repositories. Let's remove that as well. "sudo apt purge tuxonice-userui".
<potasmic_> TJ-, one monitor
<bob_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/drq8MzFV
<potasmic_> TJ-, I've tried Ctrl Alt F1 - F12 nothing works
<potasmic_> haven'tr tried Alt F7
<potasmic_> idk what a VT is
<potasmic_> TJ-, Bashing-om, here's the order: HP logo (BIOS I assume), a deep solid purple (I believe is Grub?), then backlight black, then complete black. At this point, keyboard still works (I can toggle numlock). The thing I just said was before I delete "quiet splah"
<potasmic_> splash
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: VT is Virtuaal terminal .. standard install there are 7 VTs .. #7 generally (sic) is the GUI .
<Jordan_U> bob_: Great. Since your last test was probably done with a stock kernel, and tuxonice-userui probably doesn't interfere with systemctl suspend, I expect you will still have the same problem. Am I correct that the computer resumes from suspend but the screen is simply all black or getting no signal?
<potasmic_> ah
<potasmic_> well, nothing shows up at all
<bob_> Jordan_U: affirmative
<Jordan_U> bob_: Which is it, all black or no signal? (If there is no signal, your monitor should display an error message of some kind).
<bob_> Jordan_U: All black, not even any lighting, the screen is simply turned off
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: So next time ya get "black screened" what results in key combo ctl+alt+F1 to go to VT 1 . then alt+F7 to return to the GUI ?
<Jordan_U> bob_: Laptop or desktop?
<bob_> Jordan_U: laptop
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, How long does it take to response? Because I'm sure I've tried Ctrl Alt F1 and nothing shows up
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: Did you see TJ- query in respect to the number of monitors connected ?
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, yes, I said 1
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: Me no pay attention .. sorry . as to gaining VT1 . almost instantainious .
<Jordan_U> bob_: It might be worth trying to disable the nvidia proprietary drivers then see if resuming from suspend works.
<bob_> Jordan_U: Yeah I saw that mentionned on some posts but I was too scared to try it out.
<bob_> Jordan_U: How do I do that ?
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, ish ok, nobody stick their eyes to irc
<Jordan_U> bob_: How did you enable the proprietary nvidia drivers in the first place?
<bob_> Jordan_U: Probably some apt command I found on stack overflow or ubuntu forums
<Jordan_U> bob_: I strongly recommend that you start keeping notes about what you do to your computer.
<Ade> How to fix install dev c++ on ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> !details | Ade
<ubottu> Ade: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<caliculk> Does anyone here use an inventory management solution in the workplace that is compatible with Linux, OS X, and Windows and can perform SNMP scanning/polling, agent and agentless based information, has an API, and can pull serial numbers for all hard drives. Curious as to what you use, because right now, I am out of ideas on my possibilities.
<bob_> Jordan_U: You're right.
<Jordan_U> bob_: Please try booting from an Ubuntu 16.04 LiveUSB and running "systemctl suspend" to suspend from there. If suspending and resuming works from a LiveUSB, then that most likely means that something you have done since installing has caused suspending/resuming to fail. (That might not mean that you did something wrong, for instance you may have properly installed the proprietary drivers but they just
<Jordan_U> have a bug relating to resuming on your hardware).
<daniel1234> Hello my names Daniel and i am a new user to Linux. I am having trouble connecting to samba file service. I have Wifi on my computer and am using the gui
<potasmic_> Hi Daneil! :D
<potasmic_> *Daniel!
<daniel1234> hello
<bob_> Jordan_U: What if that's the case and suspend works on the liveUSB ?
<daniel1234> what could be the problem?
<bob_> Jordan_U: I tried this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/128113/how-do-you-remove-nvidias-proprietary-drivers
<daniel1234> I have wifi connected on both my laptop and desktop
<potasmic_> daniel1234, someone will assist you shortly, but you should also elaborate on why you're unable to connect.
<Jordan_U> bob_: Then it may be that uninstalling the Nvidia proprietary drivers will get suspend working on your installed system, but you'll have to decide if you're OK with that trade off. It could also be one of a number of other possible things you might have done. It's hard to say, but if it does work on the liveUSB then at least we know that it is possible with your hardware and current software.
<potasmic_> daniel1234, does it say something? Any error messages?
<daniel1234> no the GUI works and you can share, however it wont show up on the computer
<daniel1234> trying to connect to
<daniel1234> the gui seems fine but trying to connect is the problem
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: As another thought as this is LVM .. running out of space in /boot ? .. what returns ' df -h ' ?
<daniel1234> I am running wifi on both computers
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, sec
<bob_> Jordan_U: So the best option might be to do a clean install from the LiveUSB ?
<daniel1234> laptop running knoppix and desktop running ubuntu
<bob_> Jordan_U: (If suspend works on it)
<daniel1234> sambas on the desktop
<Jordan_U> bob_: It might be, yes.
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16484834/
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: Nope , not that either, space usage is good . Is the system fully updated ? ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade '
<bob_> Jordan_U: Alright I'll try that. Thank you so much. I really appreciate the help.
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, isn't the system supposed to do that itself whenever it notify me "a OS update is available [... etc]
<daniel1234> could it be the IP address
<daniel1234> not configuered properly
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, doing it now.
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<potasmic_> "
<Bashing-om> PotatoGim: Maybe ,, depends on how you have configuered update-manager . will not hurt to run the commands now manually and see what the situation for updates is .
<potasmic_> yeah, pretty sure I'm up=to-date Bashing
<potasmic_> haha Potato
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: Yep .. up-2-date . scratch that thought too .
<potasmic_> ok
<potasmic_> Do you need my sysinfo?
<potasmic_> HexChat has a command for that
<potasmic_>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-22-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x AMD A4-6210 APU with AMD Radeon R3 Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.50GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.3GiB, 39.6% free ** Disk: Total: 454.9GiB, 92.9% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mullins [Radeon R3 Graphics] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI1: USB-Audio - HP Webcam HD 43102: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic
<potasmic_> ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 1h 36m 54s **
<daniel1234> does anyone know i have tried youtube and it look easy but not working
<thon> Is anyone able to get Clex working on Ubuntu?
<daniel1234> Could somebody help me with samba
<daniel1234> could somebody please help me
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: At this point All I know to tell you is to watch the boot messages ,, and ' systemd-analyze blame ' .
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, .... it's very fast? You'd expect me to watch all of that
<CryptoSiD> how can i set apt in ubuntu so it keep only 4 kernel, i have a lot of vm that are low on space cause it have like 30 kernels installed
<daniel1234> is anyone out there to help me
<daniel1234> i am a newbie to linux
<elky> daniel1234: try saying all your problem in one go.
<Cursed_God> daniel1234: im not familiar with samba , use sshfs instead
<daniel1234> is there another network connect to with help for samba
<thon> Anyone getting this when trying to run Clex on Ubuntu?: Starting CLEX 3.15 Terminating CLEX: Cannot read the keyboard input
<elky> daniel1234: the channel #samba is on this network
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: Yeah ! It is fast .. on my system the scroll lock function key works to pause the screen .
<Bashing-om> CryptoSiD: That function is controlled by /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades .
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, so that's what's the lock-scroll is for!!!
<potasmic_> .... I don't have it on my keyboard.
<Bashing-om> potasmic_: try then ctl+s to "stop" and ctl+o to continue .. maybe ?
<potasmic_> Bashing-om, didn't know that, will try.
<thon> lock scroll is a legacy function I think
<thon> most people don't really need it these days
<thon> it was from the early days of windows' command prompt if i'm not mistaken
<thon> though, i could be entirely wrong.
<Bashing-om> CryptoSiD: Also see : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246229 - the forum is back up .
<thon> *scroll lock
<Bashing-om> thon: Still works on my system .. - old mechanical keyboard .. 14.04 install .
<thon> This is on a laptop.
<thon> so maybe thats why
<thon> or it could have something to do with me using i3 on Ubuntu
<thon> lemme try to reboot to Unity and see if that helps the situation
<xaviergmail> thon: I thought the largest attraction to Ubuntu was Unity
<xaviergmail> I never thought anyone cool enough to run a tiling wm would do so on ubuntu
<erasmus> how is 4.6?
<ROldan> HI
<erasmus> high
<ROldan> Someone can helpme with two problems please?
<ROldan> someone!?
<ROldan>  Someone can helpme with two problems please?
<Bashing-om> !ask | ROldan
<ubottu> ROldan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ROldan> oh! sorry
<potasmic_> Patience is the key to survive IRC loneliness ;)
<potasmic_> (and negligence ;w;)
<NotDisliked> I've got issues with Ubuntu 16.04 that I didn't have with 15.10
<ROldan> i have some problems with the terminal, when i use it appears to me ""Could not lock the administration directory (/ var / lib / dpkg /), maybe there is some other process using it?""
<nchambers> ROldan, well, is another process using it?
<potasmic_> lol
<ROldan> like what?
<nchambers> something that would lock the admin directory
<nchambers> apt-get
<potasmic_> htop
<xangua> Terminal, update manager, software center ROldan
<xangua> Software boutique I think it's called now?
<ulisses> hi
<nchambers> alternatively, the command needs to be run as root
<ROldan> im noob with this, i dont know of what r u talking :(
<Bashing-om> ROldan: update/package management system .. only 1 process can be active at a given time .
<NotDisliked> Okay, having issues with 16.04 that I didn't have at all with 15.10, right now my usb installer won't boot, how do I find a log so I can look for errors
<ROldan> : /
<Nene1> hello all
<Bashing-om> NotDisliked: /var/log/syslog would be where I would look 1st .
<ROldan> where i can see it Bashing - om??
<Nene1> i am having a problem after applying security updates on my ubuntu 14.04 machine
<Bashing-om> ROldan: Processes active ?  terminal command 'ps aux ' for one .
<Bashing-om> Nene1: Networking problems .. as in no connectivity ??.. as a guess .
<Nene1> after applying patches, /var/run/reboot-required file created so i rebooted the machine... even after rebooting the second time file is still existing
<Nene1> what could the the issue??
<Nene1> Bashing-om: ^^
<r_rios> Hello. So, I was updating my Kubuntu 15.10 installation to 16.04 when the computer froze in the middle of the installation.
<Nene1> /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs is showing 6 pkgs and with single reboot all pkgs are not cleared up...
<r_rios> So I booted in recovery mode and, after running dpkg --configure -a, I'm running aptitude install -f
<daniel56789> can somebody help me i am trying to connect to my file server that i created using samba
<daniel56789> i tried the samba chanel but nobody was on
<Nene1> so is there any way to apply patches with single reboot???
<r_rios> The update process is stalled with the message "usermod: no changes made", or something like that
<ROldan> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Nene1: That is above my skill set also . WQe wait and see what others have to advise .
<ROldan> a lot of things apear to me
<ROldan> when i use that comand
<ROldan> a list
<Nene1> ROldan: any help??
<r_rios> The same thing happened during the call to dpkg --configure -a, but I Ctrl+C'd it and the process cotinued normally
<r_rios> Now, Ctrl+C is not working. Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> ROldan: Yeap, as you can see there are thousands of processes active . Now , a explicit question ?
<Bashing-om> Nene1: Is the system fully updated ? ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' been run ?
<damex> hi, i made live usb using ubuntu live usb creation tool. on uefi system. it create efi bootable USB. it asked for bootloader installation tho~... is there a way i can make it bootable in legacy mode too?
<Nene1> Bashing-om: i ran apt-get update, then unattended-upgrades
<ROldan> Well im trying to install wine with the terminal, when i use some comands the terminal send to me ...
<ROldan> W: chmod 0700 of directory / var / lib / apt / lists / partial failed - SetupAPTPartialDirectory (1: Operation not permitted) E: Could not open the lock file "/ var / lib / apt / lists / lock" - open (13: Permission denied) E: Could not lock / var / lib / apt / lists / W: There was a problem decouple /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin file - RemoveCaches (13: Permission denied) W: There was a problem decouple /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin 
<ROldan> E: Could not open the lock file "/ var / lib / dpkg / lock" - open (13: Permission denied) E: Could not lock the administration directory (/ var / lib / dpkg /), it is as root?""
<NotDisliked_> How do i look at the logs of the live usb, i just opened it up and looked through the files and saw files that looked like thef contained file systems, but nothing just on the regular file system of the usb
<Bashing-om> nerbellion: The UU scripts should heave taken care of updates .. check and see for sure if there are any outstanding presently ?
<elky> ROldan: did you use sudo with the commands?
<NotDisliked_> It's currently freezing on the 5 dots, after picking "try ubuntu first"
<ROldan> well not XD, but trying again apear to me ""E: Could not lock / var / lib / apt / lists / lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Could not lock / var / lib / apt / lists / E: Could not lock / var / lib / dpkg / lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Could not lock the administration directory (/ var / lib / dpkg /), maybe there is some other process using it?""
<Bashing-om> Nene1: ^^ // nerbellion sorry for the highlights /
<elky> ROldan: do you have software center or something like that open while you are trying to use apt-get?
<Nene1> Bashing-om: which scripts you want me to check???
<ROldan> before i use the terminal, i try to install wine with the ubuntu software but there the instalation was incomplete and  ir remain open
<ROldan> it*
<Bashing-om> Nene1: If the scrops ran .. and cleaned up afterward .. then in the terminal outputs from ' full-upgrade" will be " 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded " . Is this so ?
<elky> ROldan: close software center first then try installing with sudo apt-get
<ROldan> this is other problem only making a rebot it go close, i dont know why the software center its not serving
<ROldan> the instalations dont finish
<simpletron> 3
<simpletron> ³
<elky> ROldan: but software center is closed at this moment?
<ROldan> yes, only is open an incomplete instalation of wine
<ROldan> that not get moving
<elky> ROldan: so if you type "sudo apt-get install -f" what happens?
<elky> ROldan: is the incomplete installation in the terminal?
<elky> ROldan: use paste.ubuntu.com to tell me what happens
<Solarbaby> Help Please.  I can't use udev because it's unavailable due to using a android kernel but I'd like an alternative suggestion for auto detecting that a usb device has been inserted and then running my script.
<Solarbaby> I am running Ubuntu 16.04 on top of Android in a chroot.
<turinga> Hi, Is it appropriate to ask about installation of a KDE desktop manager on ubuntu 15.10 in here? I'm having difficulties...
<elky> turinga: you can ask here but #kubuntu might have people who know better
<ROldan> can i tell the problem in spanish, its going to be more easy explin it XD
<elky> ROldan: i don't speak spanish so you'll need to find someone else who does, probably in  #ubuntu-es
<turinga> Thanks. I have dependency errors. And they appeared after installation. My lap top shut down unexpectedly and the install had issues afterwards.
<ROldan> im going to try explin it in inglish, but always in paste.ubuntu?
<Kudos_> Can anyone help me with installing unity3d (experimental linux version) the deb package wont install on my 16.04, and I have tried umake (sudo umake games unity3d) and I get the error message "(process:6934): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/home/kudos/.cache/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly" and "(process:6934): dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: Cannot spawn a message bus when setuid"
<elky> turinga: are you familiar with command line stuff? try sudo apt-get install -f to see if it fixes what broke when the laptop shut down
<turinga> So i used "purge" to remove the plasma-desktop but I would like to know if that really uninstalls an application...
<elky> ROldan: paste.ubuntu.com is for pasting terminal output into.
<turinga> I shall try that, thanks.
<Solarbaby> I guess nobody listening has any alternative suggestions to using udev?
<elky> Solarbaby: i don't know what to suggest for a chroot on android
<ROldan> that apear to me right?
<Solarbaby> elky: what would you suggest for a embeded system?
<srikanthp> Hi
<Solarbaby> elky: I guess if I had too I could probably do a cronjob every few minutes
<elky> Solarbaby: i don't think we have anywhere set up to help for ubuntu in chroots on android.
<elky> Solarbaby: you might be better off contacting canonical support if you're trying to make an embedded system for a product
<Solarbaby> elky: think of it like ubuntu 16.04 LTS with a really outdated kernel
<elky> Solarbaby: that's unsupportable in an end-user support channel i'm afraid.
<Solarbaby> elky: I see your point
<Solarbaby> elky: well thank you for taking the time
<elky> Solarbaby: have a look with /msg alis help and see if there are embedded related channels around
<elky> Solarbaby: ##hardware might be able to point you in a useful direction
<turinga> no luck, elky. May I send you the output I got. How can I send the output?
<elky> turinga: paste.ubuntu.com
<Solarbaby> elky: thank you
<elky> ROldan: you'd need to tell me a url that your paste is at
<turinga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16485349/
<ROldan> elky:  i think that now i can resolve that problem
<elky> ROldan: yay!
<ROldan> elky: thanks, now i have two more problems
<RichardWhereat> Does anyone know how to add more scripts to the CharacterMap?
<RichardWhereat> Because I know what the Yi script looks like, and it ain't this "꓂"
<elky> turinga: can you "sudo apt-get install libkf5kdelibs4support-data" or does that fail too?
<elky> RichardWhereat: you might be missing some fonts. i'm not sure which
<RichardWhereat> A whole bunch, how do I add more?
<NoCode> !info mail-stack-delivery
<ubottu> mail-stack-delivery (source: dovecot): mail server delivery agent stack provided by Ubuntu server team. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.22-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 64 kB
<elky> RichardWhereat: they're available through apt-get, 'font' will be in the package names, but i'm not sure how good the searching is in software center but you can try there too
 * NoCode sighs and flies back into his chair
<RichardWhereat> It is, sadly, not that great
<Kudos_> Can anyone help me with installing unity3d (experimental linux version) the deb package wont install on my 16.04, and I have tried umake (sudo umake games unity3d) and I get the error message "(process:6934): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/home/kudos/.cache/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly" and "(process:6934): dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: Cannot spawn a message bus when setuid"
<elky> !info intlfonts
<ubottu> Package intlfonts does not exist in xenial
<RichardWhereat> the apt-get worked though, thanks
<elky> RichardWhereat: you're welcome, have fun.
<RichardWhereat> There's also apparently emacs-intl-fonts
<Roldan_> elky: The wifi conection also is giving to me some problems, some times dont detect the signals, or its so dificult to conect
<th34lch3m1st> hi
<lickalott> anyone have or seen issue with menu's showing up on initial log in (16.04)?  I have to consistently log out and log back in to get the menus to show up.  The apps open and work fine but file menus appear.
<elky> Roldan_: do other devices have the same problem?
<th34lch3m1st> excuse ignorance, I'm partitioning a usb flash memory and gparted creates partitions with root privilege. Is this the default behaviour? (16.04 just installed)
<lickalott> th34lch3m1st, i would just do it cli with sudo
<Roldan_> elky: not, also the problem happened to me when i used windows 10
<suresh> #drupal
<suresh> #drupal join
<th34lch3m1st> lickalott can you link me an example, please?
<Roldan_>  elky: i need to be worried in this case?
<lickalott> th34lch3m1st, do you know what the volume is?
<elky> Roldan_: if the problem is the access point then there's not much ubuntu can help with
<th34lch3m1st> lickalott I assume
<th34lch3m1st> lickalott yes
<lickalott> if it's mounted, unmount it.  sudo umount /dev/sd??
<lickalott> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sd??
<th34lch3m1st> lickalott of course I unmount it
<Roldan_> elky : r u talking abaut the wifi card?
<lickalott> you can also use the disk utility
<Roldan_> about*
<elky> Roldan_: no by access point i mean router or hotspot
<th34lch3m1st> lickalott I got you, but ehy gparted act this way? I'm pretty sure that on 12.04 wasn't acting like this...
<th34lch3m1st> *why
<lickalott> did you launch it as root?
<th34lch3m1st> lickalott it force me to start root
<Roldan_> elky : i dont think that can be that, cause the cellphones and other laptops are working good
<lickalott> kill it and start it with sudo (sudo gparted)
<th34lch3m1st> lickalott now you are saing that gparted can be started eithout root psw?
<th34lch3m1st> *without
<lickalott> true
<elky> Roldan_: but you said it was the same on windows 10 i didn't know about those others. in that case the card is the problem and ubuntu can't change that.
<th34lch3m1st> lickalott and why running it from icon should be root executed?
<Roldan_> elky : and can i do something to be sure that is the card?
<lickalott> did you install it as root?  sounds like a permissions thing.
<elky> Roldan_: try a different card
<lickalott> i can run mine all day long with my normal user (i installed with sudo)
<th34lch3m1st> lickalot installed uding synaptyc
<th34lch3m1st> *using
<Roldan_> i mean seeing something in the computer, with out make chages for now
<Roldan_> elky: i mean seeing something in the computer, with out make chages for now
<th34lch3m1st> lickalott so you are tell me that synaptyc has installed gparted with root privileges?
<th34lch3m1st> lickalott but not the "user" runnable version...?
<lickalott> idk man.  Could be.  If I click the icon it just asks for my sudoers pw.  if I run it comman line with sudo it wants my password.
<th34lch3m1st> lickalott I'm getting too hold for this sh**t
<lickalott> lol
<lickalott> sudo apt-get remove gparted; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get install gparted
<lickalott> copy and paste that.  Should fix things.
<th34lch3m1st> lickalott if you csb't trust synaptyc, then whi else you can trust?
<akis> hi all. I am trying to install new 16.04 lubuntu and i faced the following issue.  The 'unsafe-swap-space' bug since 12.04 is still here. i try to override it following this http://askubuntu.com/questions/393418/unsafe-swap-space-detected but i cannot open any terminal to give the command sudo swapoff -all. There is a GUI option to open a LXterminal but there is no prompt line to enter the command. Any help?
<th34lch3m1st> lickalott thanks for help
<lickalott> not a problem man, hope everything works out for you
<th34lch3m1st> lickalott thnks have a nice day :)
<daniel1234> can somebody help me with a samba question
<Mrokii> Hello. I am getting a new hard drive that should replace my current drive (which holds the whole system). What is the best/easiest way to clone my old drive to the new one, so that the new drive contains everything and boots just as the old one?
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: whats the old brand hd and new brand like?
<lotuspsychje> !samba | daniel1234
<ubottu> daniel1234: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<lotuspsychje> daniel1234: there is also a #samba channel if you like
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure about the old drives' manufacturer at the moment. But the new one is Samsung and they're both SSD drives.
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: wich samsung type is the new one?
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: 850 evo
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: ok thats good, perhaps clonezilla or dd clone the drives? will you choose same ubuntu version?
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: Yes.
<lotuspsychje> !clone | Mrokii
<ubottu> Mrokii: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<lotuspsychje> oh nvm that one
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: Doesn't the cloning copy all the installed apps already?
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: clonezilla or dd, yes
<Mrokii> Okay, thanks. I'll give these two a look.
<michael_p> anyone had any probs install steam on ubuntu 16
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: another approach would be backing up your packages with aptoncd and make a new clean install of ubuntu, and place packages back after with aptoncd
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: on your new evo, ubuntu install is only 10-15min work
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: The problem is that I changed various system files over the years and would probably lose my customisations with a clean install.
<Solarbaby> is there no longer hotplug in Ubuntu 16.04?  where does udev get it's information? I thought it used to get it from hotplug?
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: you can also clean install and preserve your /home at install phase, but sure clone will do fine aswell
<Mrokii> That's what I'm going to try first. Thank you.
<lickalott> anyone got anything on the file menu issue?
<[Saint]> Mrokii: random anecdote time - I have very recently got into the habit of checking my dotfiles into a git repository
<[Saint]> the large part of setting up my user environment now revolves around checking out a git repo into a clean user instance.
<kalenpw> has anyone gotten i3blocks working on ubuntu 14.04
<pinPoint> so I just installed php5.6 from ppa:ondrej/php and my mysql client api version is mysqlnd 5.0.11-dev - 20120503
<pinPoint> why is it so dated vs php 5.5 which I had before. it was on 5.5 or so
<StumpDumb> Does Canonical/Ubuntu track my searches?
<xangua> No
<lotuspsychje> pinPoint: its recommended to stick to ubuntu package versions, meant specific for your ubuntu version
<pinPoint> lotuspsychje: 5.5 is date though
<pinPoint> dated*
<lotuspsychje> !latest | pinPoint
<ubottu> pinPoint: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<pinPoint> o
<pinPoint> ok
<lotuspsychje> pinPoint: if you like higher version, try a higher ubuntu version?
<wolf911> Hi
<wolf911> How can I install WhatsApp on Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> wolf911: try telegram for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> wolf911: there is also a web version of whatsapp on ubuntu-touch
<tevin> #json
<wolf911> Okay
<tevin> #javascript
<kalenpw> wolf911: have you followed the askubuntu guide here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/333850/how-to-install-whatsapp
<wolf911> Let me see
<xangua> Why don't you just use the WhatsApp web?
<wolf911> Okay that's most easiest way for me, thanks buddies
<TsakNorris> Dang! i know this is ubuntu channel, but does anybody know how to install Linux MINT alternative way (no gui)?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | TsakNorris
<ubottu> TsakNorris: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jordan_U> Solarbaby: This channel can't really help you. Try ##linux .
<Rex_Sum_Ego> Anyone have a fix screen flickering when running dual gtx (660) grafic card in sli?
<Guest44894> hi
<Archeus_> i can see my wifi but can connect to it
<Archeus_> wht to do ?
<gustav___> The court here in Norrköping, Sweden, EU said it does not have a form for fee waiver on suit application, it also said that I must contact a law firm to get help. Isn't that legal advice? Any way, a law firm costs money so I can't sue.
<gustav___> For people <=minimum living standard.
<OerHeks> gustav___, ask in #social  or #defocus, this is ubuntu support only
<gustav___> I have to give up food for half a month or maybe 12 months to pay for the filing.
<gustav___> Oh, sorry.
<OerHeks> Archeus_, on what ubuntu version ?
<Archeus_> 14.04
<Archeus_> 64 bit
<OerHeks> Archeus_, and what wifi chip? open terminal: lspci -nn -d ::280
<Archeus_> hmm
<Archeus_> after pasting "lspci -nn -d ::280" it says invalid device ID
<OerHeks> without " " i hope?
<OerHeks> or is it an USB wifi?
<Archeus_> oh
<Archeus_> as my laptops internet aint working
<Archeus_> so im using tht USB stick tht recivies wifi
<Archeus_> so ?
<OerHeks> try " sudo lshw -C network  " >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Commands
<OerHeks> and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Archeus_> woah
<Archeus_> its very long
<Archeus_> so wht after pasting ?
<OerHeks> give us the url :-)
<Archeus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16486132/
<Archeus_> here it is
<OerHeks> so it is the 2nd one, 3th is usb
<OerHeks> RTL8723BE
<Archeus_> hmm
<Archeus_> idk ?
<OerHeks> Archeus_, some have benefit with building their own driver like this post > http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<Archeus_> oh
<Archeus_> !!!
<Archeus_> thts my problem
<Archeus_> i too installed kernel
<Archeus_> so follow the first answers all step ?
<Archeus_> answer's*
<OerHeks> you installed a custom kernel?
<Archeus_> ah
<Archeus_> i dont about custom
<OerHeks> from mainline ppa?
<Archeus_> i still dont know about tht
<Archeus_> but my version
<Archeus_> is 3.19.3
<Archeus_> i installed it by watching a video
<Archeus_> hmm , this seems to be the command " wget http://tinyurl.com/pzstqcc -0 kernel-3.19.3"
<OerHeks> oh, that is really a custom kernel, not really supported here :-(
<Archeus_> ah
<Archeus_> btw wht does a kernel do ?
<OerHeks> hard to say what where how to fix now
<Archeus_> nd how to uninstall it ?
<OerHeks> kernel is the main file that runs your system, pretty important
<Archeus_> opps
<Archeus_> ah
<OerHeks> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Archeus_> hmm
<OerHeks> boot, hold shift, and choose previous kernel in the menu
<OerHeks> then you could uninstall
<Archeus_> oh
<Archeus_> thx
<Archeus_> i gtg now
<Archeus_> need to go for classes
<OerHeks> succes, have fun!
<Archeus_> bye ^^
<bjoern_> hi
<jose__> !ciao a tutti
<ubottu> jose__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jose__> !list
<ubottu> jose__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jose__> !list
<ducasse> jose__: stop that.
<nightfly> openjdk-9-jdk and openjdk-9-jdk-headless conflict on xenial since release. I'm amazed that this bug hasn't been reported/fixed in yet. https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=820023 http://askubuntu.com/questions/769467/can-not-install-openjdk-9-jdk-because-it-tries-to-overwrite-file-aready-includ
<ubottu> Debian bug 820023 in openjdk-9-jdk,openjdk-9-jdk-headless "openjdk-9-jdk,openjdk-9-jdk-headless: error when trying to install together" [Serious,Open]
<jose__> !ciao a tutti
<ubottu> jose__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jose__> !list
<ubottu> jose__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jose__> !list
<ren0v0> hi, can someone tell me what correct permissions should be for logrotate + nginx  "create" field ?
<ren0v0> default is www-data:adm but this doesn't seem to work, i tried setting to "root:root" as logs are initially created however logrotate creates new log with permissions "www-data:root" ??
<jose__> !list
<jose__> !ciao a tutti
<ubottu> jose__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> jose__, , you have been asked not to do that, this is no filesharing channel
<jose__> !list
<ubottu> jose__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<anonymous> is there anybody in here?.
<OerHeks> anonymous, nope
<Guest12958> nice can someone help me?
<Opps_HDD> hey
<Guest12958> lol lost my nick anonymous
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<anonymous2208> i got a huge problem the fan is so high in my laptop and im using ubuntu can someone help me?.
<anonymous2208> anybody?
<anonymous2208> please
<anonymous2208> i need it
<OerHeks> high fan is better than no fan.
<OerHeks> anonymous2208, on your GPU or CPU ?
<anonymous2208> both
<anonymous2208> its a laptop only got 1 fan
<anonymous2208> as i know
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<OerHeks> did you install any driver for GPU???
<anonymous2208> so how do i install the lm sensorss?
<anonymous2208> oerheks no i dont know how to install amd drivers
<OerHeks> yeah, why not read there, i don't want to copy
<OerHeks> amd drivers.. on 16.04?
<anonymous2208> oerheks there are accutlly one driver im using there wass working to amd
<anonymous2208> oerheks yes do you know how to get them
<OerHeks> no, as the ati driver is dropped until xorg 1.8 comes out.
<Opps_HDD> I have a bit of a problem.... I was formatting a hitachi 900 gb drive. It was from a HP 3 par with 520 sectors. I was formatting it to 512, and accidently hit ctrl C and it stopped the format, went back to prompt, then I tried to access the drive, and could not. now it is not visable to an adaptec controller at all, it is visible to an onboard LSI
<Opps_HDD> controller, but fatal error cannot access it to do anything.  Any ideas?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Graphics_and_Display
<anonymous2208> so oerheks i cant get the fan to go lower? all the other people in the school got low fans
<OerHeks> anonymous2208, ^^ see releasenotes, ati works with the open driver
<anonymous2208> oerheks! how
<OerHeks> i am afraid i have no clue howto do that with the open driver
<anonymous2208> what about the lm-sensor how do i install it
<OerHeks> anonymous2208, read the url
<anonymous2208> cant dont know what it is
<OerHeks> if you are too lazy to read, why read here then?
<anonymous2208> dude
<Opps_HDD> haha
<anonymous2208> i said were is the facking url :P
<ducasse> anonymous2208: calm down.
<anonymous2208> sorry ducasse its just pissing me off this pc is FUCKING SHIT
<OerHeks> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Opps_HDD> anonymous2208what about the lm-sensor how do i install it
<Opps_HDD> anonymous2208what about the lm-sensor how do i install it
<Opps_HDD> anonymous2208what about the lm-sensor how do i install it
<Opps_HDD> anonymous2208what about the lm-sensor how do i install it
<Opps_HDD> opps
<Opps_HDD> that was supposed to paste one time...  my bad
<ducasse> !lmsensors | anonymous2208
<ubottu> anonymous2208: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<anonymous2208> 1 the tuchpad some times wont go the same way as my fingers it fucks up two the fan is high im in school all the other people got low fan pc'es 3 this pc got another problem cant remember it right now!
<Opps_HDD> I just wanna know how to get my drive working again..
<OerHeks> Opps_HDD, try to format it again??
<TJ-> anonymous2208: sounds like an Acer (which are well known for broken firmware on the motherboard specifically ACPI DSDT)
<anonymous2208> so you guys see this pc is pissing me of and the fun fact is it cost relly much
<stephanbuys> hi all, how do I determine at what stage (or after what) legacy upstart scripts get run by systemd on 16.04? I want to run a service before NetworkManager (which is still upstart)
<k1l> anonymous2208: last warning on the language.
<Opps_HDD> cant be seen by adaptec controller after my Ctrl C...  the LSI controller sees it, shows up, but gives fatal error, cannot access, cannot "make good, unconfigured"
<anonymous2208> TJ- its a Lenovo pc 3 ghz quad core but the cpu isnt as they promished thhey said it would be 4 mb level 3 cash but i got 8 gb level 2 cash wich makes it slower the cpu makes the ram go down to 800 mhz ONLY and theyre normal 1600 mhz
<anonymous2208> i hade lenovo
<anonymous2208> K1l sorry
<anonymous2208> just cant take it
<TJ-> stephanbuys: the systemd units under /lib/systemd/system/ have one for calling such
<anonymous2208> they cheated me
<anonymous2208> so anyone know about mabe the mouse instead when i pluggin a moouse all the windows cant be moved but if i unplug it im able to move the windows again
<anonymous2208> ?
<TJ-> anonymous2208: Lenovo are another offender we've seen over the last 9 months. If it's the problem I'm referring to, they tailor the firmware ACPI DSDT to only enable all power and configuration features if it detects a Windows operating system
<stephanbuys> TJ-: so the way to go is to disable NetworkManager in upstart and start it via systemd? (At which point I can set dependecies?)
<anonymous2208> TJ- what do you mean
<anonymous2208> someone told me to do thi i cant remeber who # sensors-detect revision 6284 (2015-05-31 14:00:33 +0200)
<anonymous2208> # System: LENOVO 80EC [Lenovo Z50-75] (laptop)
<anonymous2208> # Board: LENOVO Lancer 5B3
<anonymous2208> # Kernel: 4.4.0-22-generic x86_64
<anonymous2208> # Processor: AMD A8-7100 Radeon R5, 8 Compute Cores 4C+4G (21/48/1)
<Opps_HDD> you would like my server I'm building, Dual Xeon 2.4Ghz 8 core (16 total) 64 gigs ram, 1000 watt PSU, adaptec 24 port Raid controller. Norcotek 4U 24 SATA/SAS case. over 6 grand, that didn't include any HDD's
<TJ-> stephanbuys: that sounds wrong NM has it's own service: "systemctl status NetworkManager.service"
<Opps_HDD> then I messed up my one drive and cant install VMware on it because I cant make my raid 6 with my 8 drives, I only have 7 now :(
<anonymous2208> well i think i got a break gotta go guys
<anonymous2208> i will probaly be back kl 12:00
<stephanbuys> TJ-: you're right - I jumped to the wrong conclusion - ok I can take it from here - thanks for the pointer
<brunch875> Lenovo only enables power settings when windows is detected? Woah, that's so lame!
<neil_> Hi I am trying to access a ipmi interface for an asrock server motherboard, firefox says "A plugin is needed to display this content" ... what should I install
<TJ-> grrr, lost connection.
<TJ-> stephanbuys: that sounds wrong NM has it's own service: "systemctl status NetworkManager.service"
<TJ-> stephanbuys: maybe you're confused because Ubuntu ships both Upstart and SystemD init scripts, but by default boots and uses systemd
<TJ-> anonymous2208: ACPI is Advanced Configuration and Power Interface, and its an essential core of every PC these days. It does things like enable hardware device power for things like the thermal (fans), CPU clocking, bus controllers (on this PC with Linux it doesn't power on the USB touchscreen device). So we have to make Linux pretend it is Windows to fool the ACPI DSDT.
<stephanbuys> TJ-: yeah - got it thanks for the help
<Solarbaby> wc 11
<neil_> Hi I am trying to access a ipmi interface for an asrock server motherboard, firefox says "A plugin is needed to display this content" ... what should I install  ... I tried openjdk 8 but that didn't seem to work
<pierre__> somebody ?
<Habbie> pierre__, it doesn't look like you asked a question yet
<TJ-> neil_: you'd have to check the IPMI documentation
<TJ-> neil_: you could try connecting to outside of a browser, using the Java 'appletviewer' directly
<jelly> neil_: you also need icedtea-plugin
<jelly> which unfortunately only gets 9 months support because enterprise users don't need java applets
<TJ-> jelly: ha! tell that to those with stuff like network KVM that use Java :)
<jelly> I shall use the sarcasm interpunction marks next time, if I find any
<jelly> (I _only_ ever have a need for java applets at work, for similar stuff)
<TJ-> yes, it's very frustrating isn't it - just when you need to do something urgent and it takes 1/2 hour to find a workaround. Like those devices with 'web-based' config that rely on Javascript and fail to work on anything other than IE6 on XP (thank goodness for virtual machines)
<sobersabre> hi. are there any per application restrictions on ubuntu ? e.g. if I want to run rsyslog on different port, will the system let me?
<sobersabre> let's assume PRE-systemd system....
<TJ-> I spent overnight on a remote server that failed to install 16.04 -server in expert mode... lovely bug... fails to mount /dev into the target before trying to update-initramfs ... so cannot find rootfs device, and fails
<TJ-> sobersabre: mainly the restrictions in Ubuntu are via AppArmor
<TJ-> sobersabre: this is the list of profiles in rsyslog you can check: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16486933/
<OerHeks>  there is no standard port for relp, so yes
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man5/rsyslog.conf.5.html
<thms> When doing apt-get upgrade, how can I know which version it's gonna install ? Like php5-gd has an update, I'd like to know from which version I'm upgrading from, and to.
<OerHeks> thms, you could do a dry-run with -d
<thms> OerHeks: thanks
<sobersabre> OerHeks: I said PRE-systemd so xenial is not interesting. and I know how to read manpages. I am asking about OS level restrictions. On RHEL systems it's SELinux, on Ubuntu if my bad memory fails me not it's called 'AppArmor"
<TJ-> sobersabre: the apparmor profile only differentiates on the dgram/stream level, not individual port, from the look of usr.sbin.rsyslogd
<sobersabre> TJ-: there's also the thing of reading/writing files in that profile...
<sobersabre> I want to run rsyslogd in a non-root (app specific) user context.
<thms> OerHeks: -d is download only not dry run
<sobersabre> And I've tried setting it up to run on a TCP port, and the daemon does "boot up", and even shows in netstat as listening.
<TJ-> thms: "apt --upgradeable list"
<sobersabre> It also creates the log file I'm asking it to, but using logger -n <IP> -P <port> "blabla" renders nothing :(
<OerHeks> thms, dang! you are right, apt-get upgrade --dry-run
<sobersabre> TJ-: ^^^
<TJ-> sobersabre: are you using containers?
<thms> TJ-: it's too old to have apt
<TJ-> thms: which release is it?
<OerHeks> thms, sorry for wasting valuable space :-(
<sobersabre> TJ-: not as far as I know (it's 12.04 system, with kernel 3.x, don't think so) is there some kind of apparmor logging I can turn on and see if app armor is blocking me?
<TJ-> thms: you could use "apt-get changelog <package>"
<TJ-> sobersabre: the apparmor output is to auth.log (I think!)
<k1l> thms: "apt-cache policy packagename" will tell what versions will be installed
<thms> k1l: tghank you (TJ- and OerHeks too)
<Abe_> hello i wrote a little bash script but to make it easier to install ndiswrapper wifi driver, i can't get it to run on "lubuntu" terminal but it works totally fine with ubuntu what's wrong with it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16487019/
<AlexP11223> Why I can't find find Qt Creator in the software center in 16.04? I think it was there before
<TJ-> Abe_: insert "set -x; set -e" after the shebang line and find out
<TJ-> AlexP11223: lots of issues with the 'new' Gnome Software' application. "sudo apt install qtcreator" is the alternative
<Abe_> ok thank you i will try
<Abe_> without quotations right?
<TJ-> Abe_: correct. "-x" enable output of each line before its executed. "-e" will stop the script if any command returns a non-zero result
<Abe_> ok why does it run on ubuntu without and not on lubuntu?
<TJ-> Abe_: debug it and find out
<TJ-> Abe_: likely a difference in the shell environment
<Aliekezhi> hi, I'm having kernel crashs (kernel oops) with a Macbook Air with 16.04 + nvidia proprietary 340, should I open a bug report ?
<jooni> TJ- you're one patient SOB, did that "stacy" get her hotspot up and running yesterday?
<TJ-> Aliekezhi: are you able to capture the OOPs stack-trace?
<Aliekezhi> I've also not been able to boot without chrooting from a live-USB and removing those drivers
<TJ-> jooni: haha! I have no idea, I ran away :p
<Abe_> TJ-: yes i figured lubuntu is missing something...
<jooni> TJ-: lol
<Aliekezhi> TJ-, sadly, I didn't find anything related in kern.log, the xorg.log file looks fine too...
<TJ-> Abe_: maybe use "env > /tmp/env.log" in your script on both and compare log files
<TJ-> Aliekezhi: does it it cause a kernel Panic and reboot required?
<Abe_> TJ-: I am not good at programming xD
<Aliekezhi> TJ-, just a crash
<Aliekezhi> TJ-, oh I didn't checked well, I found some traces in the logs
<TJ-> Aliekezhi: if there's an OOPs it should be fully recorded in kern.log
<Aliekezhi> TJ-, https://bpaste.net/show/09b8d40f7374
<thabo> 24option.com
<TJ-> Aliekezhi: what does "grep NVRM /var/log/kern.log" show?
<OerHeks> jooni, he/she did.
<OerHeks> jooni, i have given up on that.
<Aliekezhi> TJ-, https://bpaste.net/show/aa69c066e89a
<jooni> OerHeks: i need to get a life, i was sitting back and watching the convo go around in circles
<Abe_> TJ set x just shows everything when executed like every little line
<TJ-> Aliekezhi: have you checked that no other driver is loaded, as the mesages suggest?
<TJ-> Abe_: yes, so you can trace the exection path and identify where it fails and see what values are being evaluated
<jose__> !list
<ubottu> jose__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> jose__, 3th time .. please do not.
<jose__> !ciao
<jose__> !list
<ubottu> jose__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<neil_> Hi I am trying to access a ipmi interface for an asrock server motherboard, firefox says "A plugin is needed to display this content" ... what should I install  ... I tried openjdk 8 but that didn't seem to work
<Abe_> maybe but this menu is not showing up.. when everything is cli it does show up
<ikonia> neil_: look at what plugin is needed
<TJ-> Abe_: then maybe the 'dialog' package isn't there, or the executable is a different one?
<Aliekezhi> TJ-, if you want a more complete trace : https://bpaste.net/show/2a59e9174cf0
<neil_> ikonia, and how do I do that all I can see is a very uninformative little brick icon
<ikonia> neil_: is the ipmi a web interface,
<ikonia> or are you trying to force it into a browser
<neil_> ikonia, it is a web-interface for monitoring/controlling a server motherboard
<TJ-> Aliekezhi: you need to discover if some other driver has claimed the device. "lspci -nnk" should help there
<Abe_> It is just this menu this is not showing up in lubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/16487277/
<TJ-> neil_: did you try my suggestion, to use 'appletviewer' directly?
<TJ-> Abe_: try inserting the absolute path to the 'dialog' executable rather than expecting it to be found with a PATH search
<Aliekezhi> TJ-, maybe nouveau hasn't been disabled ? I used the menu "additional drivers" and it crashed, even after every reboot
<neil_> TJ-, no (sorry) I didn't see any message from you ... but I have no application called appletviewer
<OerHeks> !info ipmitool
<ubottu> ipmitool (source: ipmitool): utility for IPMI control with kernel driver or LAN interface (daemon). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.16-3 (xenial), package size 389 kB, installed size 1495 kB
<angel1604lts> hello TJ-  I'm sorry about yesterday, but me and drop the connection,
<Abe_> TJ-: How do I know where the path is can't i just install an extra package under lubuntu or something.. or i just rewrite it in cli format xD
<TJ-> neil_: Here I see: "readlink -e /usr/bin/appletviewer" => "/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/bin/appletviewer"
<TJ-> Abe_: "which dialog"
<TJ-> angel1604lts: no problem, it gets us all! did you manage to enable the Bluetooth?
<angel1604lts> No TJ-  gime one solution
<angel1604lts> please
<OerHeks> Abe_, there is ndisgtk, not suitable for you?
<OerHeks> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 144 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Aliekezhi> TJ-, then it would be a bug in the "additionnal driver" tool ? I would still load nouveau + nvidia ?
<TJ-> angel1604lts: if the "acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\"Windows 2013\" " didn't work then it looks as if the PC's firmware is just programmed to be anti-Linux
<Abe_> OerHeks: No this thing is really buggy xD i write on that just executes the right terminal commands for you basically
<OerHeks> Abe_, oke, noted.
<TJ-> Aliekezhi: installation of the proprietary nvidia packages should install a blacklist file for nouveau etc under /etc/modprobe.d/
<akis> hi all. i installed yesterday xubuntu 16.04. thunar could work with archive plug in normally as did also under 14.04 but today when i tried to archive some files i got the message: Failed to create archive. No suitable archive manager found. Any help? i read some documantation but i didnt find a solution. any idea?
<angel1604lts> TJ-, it seemed that she saw him but at the restart does not see more. So I formatted and if you give me a hand I can try again
<TJ-> angel1604lts: it's possibly one of those where booting into Windows enables the device, then doing a warm reboot into Linux the device is still enabled. That's another pointer that the problem is in the ACPI DSDT
<Abe_> I'm still kinda frustrated that i doesn't run on lubuntu like it does on ubuntu
<angel1604lts> TJ-, then you can not do anything?
<deshu> exit
<Abe_> this dumb blue dialog box just won't appear somehow !?
<TJ-> angel1604lts: no. you've done the one thing that can fix it (acpi_osi). The manufacturer has made the PC deliberately anti-Linux (it only correctly supports Windows)
<TJ-> Abe_: dialog is redirecting I/O to /dev/tty - have you tried removing that?
<angel1604lts> TJ-, but the same pattern was with suse linux
<TJ-> angel1604lts: same pattern? you mean the BT device didn't show up?
<OerHeks> angel1604lts, is this a combo chip, bt+wifi?
<TJ-> OerHeks: no, separate
<TJ-> OerHeks: the device doesn't appear, has no power, from a cold boot
<OerHeks> no FN key to activate?
<TJ-> OerHeks: as in the kernel doesn't see any hardware at all
<TJ-> OerHeks: angel1604lts that's posible - again its down to the ACPI DSDT if hotkey enabling is supported
<neil_> TJ-, I can't find out what package to install to get applet-viewer
<OerHeks> angel1604lts, just curious, can you paste.ubuntu.com the output of::    uname -a; lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net; lsusb; dmesg | grep -i bluetooth; dmesg | grep -i firmware; lsmod | grep bluetooth
<TJ-> neil_: the JDK: "dpkg -S appletviewer" => "openjdk-8-jdk:amd64: /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/bin/appletviewer"
<angel1604lts> TJ-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16487577/
<DriveByShitpost> LOL U MAD? XD
<TJ-> angel1604lts: "[Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored" suggests you've not got the acpi_osi entries in /etc/default/grub any more
<angel1604lts> TJ-, you because I formatted
<angel1604lts> sorry yes because I formatted
<TJ-> angel1604lts: ahhh, ok, well first step would be to re-add that because it gives the kernel the best shot to pretend to be Windows
<MindSpark> I just did an update and lost my shift-insert binding
<MindSpark> does anyone know why that happens and how to fix it?
<OerHeks> i forgot: rfkill list all
<TJ-> angel1604lts: "sudo sed -i 's/^\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=".*\)"/\1 acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\\"Windows 2013\\" "/' /eetc/default/grub  "
<TJ-> angel1604lts: then show us "pastebinit /etc/default/grub"
<TJ-> OerHeks: there's no rkfill nodes until the device shows up, and that's what's missing here. ACPI DSDT isn't powering on the device, or the bus the device is connected to.
<geraudm> o
<angel1604lts> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16487644/
<Guest76487> test
<terencio> ca va
<neil_> TJ-, so now I have appletviewer
<terencio> ca va
<TJ-> angel1604lts: that looks perfect. Now do "sudo update-grub" and then reboot the PC and come back here so we can do more diagnostics
<akis> hi all. i installed yesterday xubuntu 16.04. thunar could work with archive plug in normally as did also under 14.04 but today when i tried to archive some files i got the message: Failed to create archive. No suitable archive manager found. Any help? i read some documantation but i didnt find a solution. any idea?
<n0had0> hi
<angel1604lts> ok TJ-  reboot and come back
<n0had0> i've installed a program manually (Arduino IDE) and cant seem to remove it, it says its unable to locate the package. ive tried dpkg --get-selections > list.txt to see if i could find it but again not listed
<angel1604lts> TJ-,  I still do not see the BT
<MindSpark> anyone? help? how do I revert the non-working shift-insert that I used to use all the time to paste selection
<TJ-> angel1604lts: that's fine, but we may be able to find more info. Can you do "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log"
<neil_> TJ-, I tried a reboot that didn't help
<TJ-> neil_: help to do what?
<angel1604lts> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16487727/
<n0had0> mindspark: http://askubuntu.com/questions/397972/use-shiftinsert-to-paste-from-clipboard-in-gnome-terminal
<MindSpark> n0had0, yes, I found that when I googled
<MindSpark> I don't use gnome-terminal though, I use terminator
<MindSpark> and it was working fine till an hour ago
<MindSpark> so I am wondering if anyone's experienced this after upgrading
<neil_> TJ-, get rid of the "A plugin is needed to display the content" ... in firefox
<TJ-> neil_: I told you earlier; use appletviewer not the browser
<n0had0> maybe this then madspark http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/terminator_config.5.html
<neil_> TJ-, I don't know what the URL is
<n0had0> mindspark* sorry i myself am waiting for help
<neil_> TJ-, or do I use the page URL
<TJ-> neil_: read the source in the browser, there'll be an <object> tag most likely with the URL within
<neil_> TJ-, ah  .... ok
<TJ-> neil_: I've had this same issue accessing network KVMs that use Java... using applet-viewer I find actually much better
<angel1604lts> TJ-, your command gave him up with  suo gedit   /var/log/kern.log is fine or not?
<TJ-> angel1604lts: I've not given that command... but reading the log carefully right now
<TJ-> angel1604lts: first good news line 6253 "May 18 12:26:00 angel1604lts-HP-ProBook-4540s kernel: [    0.127058] ACPI: Added _OSI(Windows 2013)" - so the setting was accepted
<TJ-> angel1604lts: but the following "[    0.136359] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored" is concerning
<angel1604lts> TJ-,  i have legacy bios now
<TJ-> angel1604lts: can you do "pastebinit <( lspci -nn; lsusb )"
<angel1604lts> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16487893/
<MindSpark> n0had0, yea, thanks, I'll look into it
<MindSpark> n0had0, what do you need?
<neil_> TJ-, I tracked down the html element that is starting the Java "<applet codebase="/Java/release" archive="JViewer.jar" code="com.ami.kvm.jviewer.WebPreviewer" height...>"  do you understand this.... I don't
<n0had0> just how to uninstall a program i installed manually thats not listed in synaptic
<n0had0> or when i used dpkg
<TJ-> angel1604lts: this may be an issue if the BT device is on the USB3 controller hub: "[    2.551031] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: can't derive routing for PCI INT A"
<TJ-> neil_: if I recall correctly you should be able to do "appletviewer http://host/path/to/page.html" for the page containing that applet tag and it will work
<angel1604lts> TJ-, I have no USB controller BT
<neil_> TJ-, I will try
<TJ-> angel1604lts: It's there! "03:00.1 Bluetooth [0d11]: Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth [1814:3298]"
<TJ-> angel1604lts: please do "pastebinit <( sudo lspci -nnvvvk -d 1814:3298 )"
<neil_> TJ-, I got a "Warning: Can't read AppletViewer properties file: /home/neil/.hotjava/properties Using defaults." then nothing
<angel1604lts> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16487972/
<lotuspsychje> n0had0: manually .deb install or ppa added?
<n0had0> it was a .tar.gz so...deb?
<TJ-> neil_: that's just a warning; it should open a GUI window displaying the applet
<TJ-> angel1604lts: right, the BT device is now there but no kernel driver claims it, give me a few minutes to reseaerch this
<angel1604lts> ok TJ-
<lotuspsychje> n0had0: dpkg --purge packagename perhaps
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> n0had0: dpkg --purge --force-all packagename
<TJ-> angel1604lts: see especially comments #3 and #6 in  bug 1355096
<ubottu> bug 1355096 in linux-lts-trusty (Ubuntu) "Ralink RT3290 [1814:3298] missing bluetooth support with 12.04.5(kernel 3.13)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355096
<neil_> TJ-, syslog doesn't have anything relevant
<n0had0> i keep getting 'it isn't installed'
<n0had0> im looking at the damn folder though
<n0had0> you know what
<n0had0> i just found the uninstall.sh
<n0had0> im god damn moron
<n0had0> im a*
<n0had0> thank you kindly
<TJ-> neil_: no, all output would be to the terminal. According to "man appletviewer" there's a -debug option that can use the Java debugger (jdb) to investigate problems, but that doesn't sound like it'll help if the applet simply isn't rendered
<angel1604lts> TJ-, so I leave so?
<Bent0> 2 sata disks in hardware raid 1, use ext4 of btrfs?
<lotuspsychje> Bent0: btrfs is bit experimental still
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | Bent0
<ubottu> Bent0: Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<TJ-> angel1604lts: read the comments; especially #6
<Bent0> ext4 it is :)
<rilleh> xfs?
<lotuspsychje> !raid > Bent0
<ubottu> Bent0, please see my private message
<angel1604lts> TJ-,  and ubuntu 15o4 and then it's good enough for 1604?
<TJ-> angel1604lts: if something was created for 15.04 that means it will be available for later releases. it may need some work, but a year has gone by so maybe someone has packaged it more formally
<angel1604lts> TJ-, so I try to install the deb?
<TJ-> angel1604lts: you can, or try this github repo code that uses the preferred DKMS system https://github.com/alinefr/rtbth
<TJ-> angel1604lts: I'll try building the DKMS here and see how it goes
<TJ-> angel1604lts: successful build :)
<TJ-> angel1604lts: you want to copy me?
<MacroMan> I'm trying to compile libsrtp, but I'm getting 'configure.in:11: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PROG_AR' when running autoconf
<MacroMan> Is there a package I'm missing maybe?
<TJ-> MacroMan: 'ar'
<TJ-> MacroMan: that'd be binutils package; you'll probably need the auto* bunch too
<angel1604lts> TJ-,  this is the error that gives me  sudo dkms install rtbth/3.9.4.1 sudo: dkms: command not found
<TJ-> angel1604lts: "sudo apt install dkms"
<MacroMan> TJ-, I've got the latest binutils. What do you mean by auto*? Things like automake and automake-dev?
<TJ-> MacroMan: yeah... you may need autm4te ... or you may just need to do an "autoreconf" in the source dir for ot to regenerate the local links
<TJ-> MacroMan: is the libsrtp0 in the archive too old?
<MacroMan> Unfortunately yes
<MacroMan> I'm building the latest asterisk version and need the latest srtp support
<TJ-> MacroMan: yeah.. 16.04 shows the 2013 build
<angel1604lts> TJ-,  sudo apt install dkms Can not find the dkms package
<MacroMan> I wonder if it needs a newer version of automake actually
<TJ-> angel1604lts: angel1604lts it's in the main component. do "apt-cache policy dkms" to check where it should come from
<TJ-> !info dkms | angel1604lts
<ubottu> angel1604lts: dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0.3-2ubuntu11 (xenial), package size 65 kB, installed size 264 kB
<angel1604lts> Sorry TJ- sudo dkms install rtbth/3.9.4.1
<angel1604lts> Error! Could not find module source directory.
<angel1604lts> Directory: /usr/src/rtbth-3.9.4.1 does not exist.
<TJ-> angel1604lts: what instructions are you following? did you install that .deb file ?
<angel1604lts> https://github.com/f1u77y/rtbth TJ-
<TJ-> angel1604lts: right, but did you clone the git repo to your PC first?
<TJ-> angel1604lts: "pushd /usr/src; sudo git clone https://github.com/f1u77y/rtbth.git rtbth-3.9.4.1; sudo dkms install rtbth/3.9.4.1; popd"
<Vagelis> Hey guys. I wonder if someone can help me. I downloaded an appimage and even though i gave it axecutable priviliges when i double click on it it says " please run this application as root or admin "
<Vagelis> How can i solve this >?
<angel1604lts> TJ-,  now reboot?
<MacroMan> Vagelis, You have to run it from terminal with sudo
<TJ-> angel1604lts: no. check the module is available with "modinfo rtbth" then do "sudo modprobe rtbth" and it should be active. use "hcitool dev" to see if the BT host adapter is found
<Vagelis> Macroman, How can i do that ?? cause i'm fairly new to ubuntu etc.
<angel1604lts> TJ-,  init complete
<Kudos_> Can anyone help me with installing unity3d (experimental linux version) the deb package wont install on my 16.04, and I have tried umake (sudo umake games unity3d) and I get the error message "(process:6934): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/home/kudos/.cache/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly" and "(process:6934): dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: Cannot spawn a message bus when setuid"
<TJ-> angel1604lts: is the hci device there now?
<angel1604lts> yes 	hci0	BC:85:56:20:D9:9A
<lotuspsychje> Kudos_: unity comes by default on ubuntu-desktop, why installing unity?
<TJ-> angel1604lts: at last, YAY!
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: unity3d is a games development framework and ide
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | Vagelis
<ubottu> Vagelis: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<angel1604lts> More tanks TJ   and thanks for your great patience
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: oh right too fast
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: hehehe it used to catch me out despite I use unity3d occassionally
<TJ-> angel1604lts: glad we got it sorted; I'll add the instructions to that bug report
<angel1604lts> Thanks TJ-
<Kudos_> Yea, TJ- got it right, I am unsure how to get it working. Anyone know why it isn't installing properly? As it creates the executable file, but will just hang on screen before darkening and going gray, nothing else after that
<TJ-> Kudos_: it sounds like the user doing the install, or the user account the installer is using, doesn't have local permission to the user's $HOME... have you by chance accidentally altered the permissions/ownership of the .cache/dconf/user file ?
<lotuspsychje> Kudos_: there is also a #unity3d channel if you like
<Kudos_> TJ- I might have but I am unsure of me doing so, is there a way to check that? And possibly fix it of I have?
<TJ-> Kudos_: the crux seems to be "unable to create file '/home/kudos/.cache/dconf/user': Permission denied"
<TJ-> Kudos_: try "find $HOME/.cache/dconf -ls" and check the ownership is your user account, and the permissions allow read/write
<Kudos_> TJ- I tried the command and I got the following in my terminal
<Kudos_>   3146086      4 drwx------   2 root     root         4096 Dec 16 01:33 /home/kudos/.cache/dconf
<Kudos_> find: ‘/home/kudos/.cache/dconf’: Permission denied
<Vagelis> Guys when i use sudo even though it works i get this message " sudo: unable to resolve host vagelis: Connection timed out "
<Vagelis> is there a way to solve it ?
<radicate> When I choose to have my computer log in automatically, does it save my password somewhere in an unsecure form allowing any program I have on my computer simply grab it?
<jpmh> radicate - how are you logging in?
<lotuspsychje> radicate: /etc/shadow is protected
<TJ-> Kudos_: that rather suggests you've managed to make that owned by root. what does "sudo find $HOME ! -user $USER" report ?
<lotuspsychje> radicate: wich program are you affraid it would grab your password?
<curly-brace> hello all. how can i download deb repo? how to change this link to feed it ti wget: 'https://content.runescape.com/downloads/ubuntu trusty non-free'
<k1l> radicate: no, you need to enter the password for the keyring anyway afterwards
<lotuspsychje> !repo | curly-brace
<ubottu> curly-brace: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<radicate> lotuspsychje: Nothing specific, I just saw the option to log in automatically and wondered how it was technically achieved.
<TJ-> radicate: password isn't required. PAM does it: "/etc/pam.d/lightdm:auth    sufficient      pam_succeed_if.so user ingroup nopasswdlogin"
<TJ-> radicate: "groups $USER" will include "nopasswdlogin"
<Kudos_> TJ-: When I enter the command to my terminal it prints the content of my home directory and all files within recursively
<TJ-> Kudos_: right, and they're not owned by your user then, but by maybe root?
<knob> Hello everyone.  Last night I installed 16.04 in a new ssd in my workstation.  After installation, I installed (SATA) the old SSD which was encrypted via LUKS.  I tried to uncrypt it, and was successful.  Yet when I tried to mount it, it failed.  I *think*  it is because the old ssd and the new ssd have the same LVM "VG" (Volume Group) name.    If this sounds plausible, can I change the VG Name of a drive, without loosing the data?
<TJ-> Kudos_: that command would only list files *not* owned by your current user ($USER) so if you're seeing almost everything listed, you've done something very nasty at some point
<Kudos_> TJ-: In the properties of the Home folder, under the Permissions tab it says "Owner: Me" Which is confusing... I suppose to what you say there is no fix?
<TJ-> Kudos_: it's the files/dirs under $HOME that are the problem. you can fix it easily with "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME" which will recursively (-R) reset the user:group ownership of everything in $HOME
<TJ-> Kudos_: after that there should be no files/dirs listed when you do  "sudo find $HOME ! -user $USER"
<Kudos_> TJ-: Did as you suggested and when running "sudo find $HOME ! -user $USER" nothing came up afterwards thank! So this should fix the issue with umake and installing unity3d through it, correct?
<pzn> how can I add a new parallel port to ubuntu? Already added the PCI-card, but I'l a little lost, since I never needed to add a parport... just previous experience with "setserial" for extra serial ports... any help?
<est31> Hi i want to do traffic shaping using netem
<est31> but tc fails on me
<est31> with the error RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory
<est31> $ cat /boot/config-4.4.0-22-generic  | grep CONFIG_NET_SCHED
<est31> CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y
<est31> http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/NET_SCHED.html
<est31> This means netem is enabled in theory, no?
<joole> Hi, how to change the name of net interface ??
<joole> ubuntu 16.04 can't find the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<est31> It fails even after sudo modprobe sch_netem
<est31> hmm ill crosspost to #linux perhaps there is sb over there
<MacroMan> What's the mysql package called so I can remove it please?
<madghost> Who maybe knows about new version of MySQL 5.7 how I can change bind-address ?
<MacroMan> btw, I've tried 'mysql', there is no pacakge called that
<est31> MacroMan, what bout mysql-server
<madghost> my.cnt is almost empty ((
<madghost> just !incluedir
<MacroMan> est31, Thanks worked, thank you
<joole> How to change the network interface name ??? my system'version is ubuntu 16.04
<joole> the eth0 has changed to enx+macaddress,
<joole> and there's no file 70-persistent-net.rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<MacroMan> joole, See the top answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/689070/network-interface-name-changes-after-update-to-15-10-udev-changes
<joole> @MacroMan thanks
<TJ-> Kudos_: that should fix lots of issues including ones you weren't aware of :)
<pabed1> hello guys, I am network administrator and the company which I work in it wants all servers which are base on windows turns to linux , I work with windows server and I have web , file , mail , ftp , proxy , and other servers are base on windows server, also I have a little bit knowledge about linux , can you guys introduce me matrilas such as book , video , and something like that which can help me imediately , there are many books and videos in the net tha
<Guest59768> Hey guys. Best way t
<Guest59768> Hey guys sorry, Whats the best django-ish way in which to handle paragraphs in textarea fields?
<k1l> Guest59768: maybe that question suits better into a django channel? #django
<xntht> hi. currently on a 15.10 (unity) and I'm in love with it. Is it worth upgrading to 16.04lts right away?
<haasn`web> After apt-get upgrade and reboot, video no longer works inside qemu/virt-manager (completely black screen - even inside SeaBIOS). If I set it to VNC mode, I can see the SeaBIOS but the screen is black once it boots into the guest (windows 7)
<haasn`web> Any idea what I can try doing? This is an urgent issue
<haasn`web> I want to try rolling back to the previous versions of all these packages, but some are no longer available (e.g. linux kernel 4.2)
<compdoc> can you rdp into the widnows guest?
<haasn`web> compdoc: No, I can't even ping it
<argon__> pabed1: theres a channel for discussion related to ubuntu server over at #ubuntu-server. They might be able to guide you in the right direction
<haasn`web> compdoc: It might be stuck in its boot loader though since it was not shut down cleanly
<compdoc> how do the guests connect? do you use a seperate nic for them, or do they share the host's nic?
<Guest59768> k1l Shit ha sorry wrong tab :P I'm half  asleep.
<haasn`web> compdoc: They attach directly to the bridge. I can normally ping them
<argon__> pabed1: heres a list of IRC channels you might find helpful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TJ-> pabed1: see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<k1l> xntht: you need to upgrade to 16.04 from april to july. since the support for 15.10 ends in july
<haasn`web> In case it's related, I'm using skylake graphics
<Kudos_> TJ-: Alright thanks for the help TJ, massive help!
<compdoc> haasn`web, well, fixing the network should be easy enough. can you pastebin.com the output of: sudo ifconfig
<haasn`web> compdoc: I don't follow. How is "I get a black screen inside qemu" a networking issue?
<TJ-> haasn`web: you could 'steal' the qemu-systen-x86_64 command line (using "ps -efly | grep qemu") when virtu-manager has started the guest, and then run that directly from the command-line, and see if you can grab any warnings/errors
<haasn`web> TJ-:  I stole the qemu command out of the libvirt log but trying to run it directly just gives me a bunch of errors related to all of the virt-manager sockets not being present
<haasn`web> (and I'm not sure how to modify it ,the command line is like 20 lines long)
<haasn`web> TJ-: if I `virsh start w7p64` to start the VM and then use `remote-viewer spice://localhost:5900` I just get a blank screen telling me "Connected to graphics server"
<haasn`web> Same with virt-viewer
<moudhaffer> just testing
<moudhaffer> hello everyone
<haasn`web> (Going to try something I'll have to disconnect this client but I'll still receive replies directed towards haasn)
<haasn> Well, I seem to have fixed it
<haasn> I *think* I know what the problem was
<haasn> It wasn't broken, but QoS settings on my bridge were applying - causing networking to be ridiculously slow, ergo spice to be constantly black
<haasn> I guess I should move those QoS settings off the bridge and onto the physical device?
<django__> hey all is there somethng like cyberghost for ubuntu
<TJ-> haasn: unusual cause :)
<six86> Hello. Did something change in 14.04 or 16.04 regarding preseeding? I'm trying to port a 12.04 autoinstaller to 16.04, but my created iso is not recognized as bootable...
<six86> I did port it to 14.04 about two years ago and it worked though...
<six86> I'm trying to preseed in initrd
<kallo82> Hello
<kallo82> i just started to see today a green bar on my screen
<kallo82> vertical green bar
<kallo82> i tried on different monitors but all the same
<kallo82> anyone know how to fix this ?
<TJ-> kallo82: that's generally a symptom of a problem with the LCD screen
<nicomachus> kallo82: does it show up on a screenshot?
<kallo82> ill see
<kallo82> nicomachus: no
<nicomachus> then it sounds like a hardware issue.
<kallo82> nicomachus: thank you so much ill check further
<TJ-> kallo82: this is a good read: http://en.community.dell.com/dell-blogs/direct2dell/b/direct2dell/archive/2008/01/16/lcd-lines-common-causes
<viscrewedo> Hi guys, I screwed up and did something wrong when editing /etc/sudoers. I'm on a chromebook
<viscrewedo> how can I undo this?
<TJ-> viscrewedo: boot into recovery mode (root)
<TJ-> viscrewedo: that is on the boot-loader's "Advanced..." sub-menu
<kallo82> i also had this internal error sth called zeitgeist
<viscrewedo> TJ- how do I do that in the terminal?
<kallo82> whats that ? its the first time it appears ever
<TJ-> viscrewedo: reboot the PC as usual, keep pressing Escape (if EFI) or hold down Shift to catch GRUB as it is loaded, which'll give you the boot menu
<OerHeks> !info zeitgeist
<ubottu> zeitgeist (source: zeitgeist): event logging framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16-0ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 19 kB
<OerHeks> kallo in kubuntu standard, for logging events
<viscrewedo> TJ0 but I'm on a chromebook, I'm not sure how to access what you said
<TJ-> viscrewedo: well if you don't we sure don't! it's not hard to press keys at boot-time
<viscrewedo> shift esc didn't work on my chromebook
<TJ-> viscrewedo: if it's using the GRUB boot loader, GRUB tests for the Escape key being pressed as it loads, and if detected, shows its menu
<viscrewedo> TJ- what's the grub boot loader?
<TJ-> !grub | viscrewedo
<ubottu> viscrewedo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jim> what's the equivalent of packages.debian.org?
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> or visit launchpad.net to search
<jim> thanks.
<viscrewedo> nuts this is terrifying
<merced> ?
<viscrewedo> merced changed the sudoers file and can't do jack now
<merced> oh jeez
<kisb> login as root
<merced> ^ but through recovery mode
<OerHeks> viscrewedo, just boot and hold shift ..
<viscrewedo> on a chromebook? how
<k1l> viscrewedo: boot to recovery and undo that changes.
<merced> ubuntu on a chromebook?
<k1l> viscrewedo: choose the recovery on the grub
<TJ-> viscrewedo: the chromebook is ARM? not using GRUB, then you have to use the ChromeOS boot manager, I think it's through the Developer mode boot option
<enoch> how to clear nodes?
<viscrewedo> TJ- correct, ARM v7
<zetheroo> when I open gthumb or System Settings it seems that my system stutters - like it's freezing up for a few seconds - and then the app opens
<zetheroo> any way to find out why that is?
<TJ-> viscrewedo: as Ubuntu doesn't have support for Chromebooks (only third-party installation methods that I'm aware of) its not something we're that familiar with
<viscrewedo> nuts
<merced> rip
<TJ-> zetheroo: possibly some background process, or disk reads, causing waits. May be worth checking /var/log/kern.log for any sign of I/O errors being reported
<TJ-> the perils of buying locked-down hardware, or hardware targeted at a single OS
<zetheroo> TJ-: but it's only with those two things that it does this
<zetheroo> nothing else I open triggers this kind of behaviour
<TJ-> zetheroo: as always, check the logs for clues
<zetheroo> ok
<TJ-> zetheroo: you might also want to look at $HOME/.xsession-errors in case its user-specific. Maybe try logging into the Guest session and see if it happens there too
<zetheroo> TJ-: my .xsession-errors file only has two lines in it (and I just opened gthumb before checking the file)
<zetheroo> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<zetheroo> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<zetheroo> and my kern.log is empty
<TJ-> zetheroo: what ubuntu release is that!?
<zetheroo> 16.04 - fresh install
<TJ-> zetheroo: kern.log should be receiving kernel messages via rsyslod. You should look at the output of dmesg instead: "dmesg | less" so you an scroll about in it. Press "G" to goto end, "gg" to goto start, and press / to type a search phrase
<TJ-> ow my typing is getting bad; sorry for the typos!
<zetheroo> I checked dmesg before and noticed some warnings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16492702/
<zetheroo> [  457.991992] WARNING: CPU: 3 PID: 1504 at /build/linux-FvcHlK/linux-4.4.0/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_atomic_helper.c:725 drm_atomic_helper_update_legacy_modeset_state+0x241/0x250 [drm_kms_helper]()
<merced> omg
<merced> that function name
<frangemal> lol
<frangemal> ubuntu power
<zetheroo> are those warnings serious?
<frangemal> i think yes
<frangemal> is there somebody
<DHE> has anyone successfully gotten upstart to boot in 16.04? I did a while ago but now I can't reproduce it. It just hangs during startup
<frangemal> ?
<k1l> DHE: since 16.04 uses systemd
<DHE> yes, but upstart is an option. I plan to use it
<OerHeks> DHE, iirc select the "Advanced options for Ubuntu" at the boot prompt when your computer starts. Then, select the "Ubuntu, with Linux ... (upstart)" entry
<DHE> OerHeks: no such option
<DHE> oh wait, now it's there...
<OerHeks> to make it permanent, you'll have to install the upstart-sysv
<DHE> but it still hangs on start
<DHE> befoer I was adding "init=/sbin/upstart" to the kernel
<Amm0n> DHE, last stable release is 4 September 2014 Upstart 1.13.2 , are you sure you want to use software that isn't developed activ?
<DHE> Amm0n: if that's the alternative to systemd, then yes
<DHE> besides, i don't subscribe to the idea that software needs constant updates. sometimes it's fine as-is
<zetheroo> could me having 3 monitors connected to this laptop have something to do with those warnings in dmesg?
<zetheroo> it seems this is printed in syslog whenever I open System Settings:
<zetheroo> May 18 16:39:29 eab-ux gnome-session[2673]: [14:39:29][void AbstractOnlineStatus::doSecondaryCheck(bool):183] Do secondary online check
<iNvIsIbLe_> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<SQL> Is it possible to have Ubuntu show the onscreen keyboard on the lock screen / login screen? I have Onboard set to 'on' when typing in text fields, but when I lock, I can't unlock without plugging in a keyboard.
<iNvIsIbLe_> fuck all of you
<iNvIsIbLe_> linux sucks!!
<merced> omglol
<SQL> aha! Relogging got it, NVM!
<BluesKaj> the language of frustration prevents support every time
<dbacc> I"m using Ubuntu 16.04 and i"m trying to read the journal from a previous crash. But apparently sudo journalctl -b1 gives Specifying boot ID has no effect, no persistent journal was found . So where are the logs of previous boots?
<k1l> dbacc: look into /var/log/ manually
<DHE> wow, I can't even access the upstart wiki
<Amm0n> dbacc, journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot, journalctl -b -1 from the previous boot
<ducasse> dbacc: you need to create /var/log/journal, or the journal isn't persistent.
<dbacc> ducasse: what do I have to do to make it persistent?
<dbacc> -b0 works
<ducasse> dbacc: i just said.
<DHE> well I was able to figure out what the basic problem is. upstart wasn't getting a runlevel indicator
<dbacc> ducasse: no you said either ... or ... Is it supposed to be a file or a folder?
<dbacc> and why isn"t it created automatically?
<ducasse> dbacc: it's a directory. it needs to be owned by group systemd-journal.
<dbacc> then let"s see what happens after reboot
<Guest19906> hello
<Guest19906> i get ubuntu16.04,i 'm very happy
<ziz15> Guest19906: :)
<OerHeks> !yay | Guest19906
<OerHeks> oh
<OerHeks> !ysy
<ubottu> Guest19906: Glad you made it! :-)
<jak2000> my network card not bringup at the start/boot, i need do a ifdown eth0 and then ifup eth0 how to fix it?
<pseudonymous> Hey - when I log into my servers I get an overview of updates and a smaller number of security updates - is there  a way to review (and potentially install) *only* those packages ?
<lotuspsychje> pseudonymous: its always recommended to install all updates
<OerHeks> jak2000, what gives the output of: ip addr
<DHE> has anybody successfully booted upstart? I'm hitting a brick wall
<lotuspsychje> !usn | pseudonymous see the risks of not being up to date
<ubottu> pseudonymous see the risks of not being up to date: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<pseudonymous> lotuspsyche: I know that - but since Ubuntu packages so little software that PPA's are needed then doing a full system upgrade on a production system (with the PPA's in question) is akin to just blowing up the server with C4
<lotuspsychje> pseudonymous: we also dont recommend external ppa's mate
<segf4ult> Hey guys, I'm trying to set up Avahi to use mDNS. Avahi-browse gives me all the hosts on the domain intended, but then I can't ping or reach the hosts it looks like
<pseudonymous> lotuspsyche: yea, we'll revisit that once the supplied server software isn't so old as to be a security problem in itself.
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | pseudonymous can this help perhaps?
<ubottu> pseudonymous can this help perhaps?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Pici> pseudonymous: the unattended-upgrades package can help you install only security updates automatically
<pseudonymous> Pici: yea, I came across that, but since there's some external repos in play I'm weary of them reclassifying an upgrade as security and it being installed that way
<OerHeks> pseudonymous, you can do a --dry-run before actually updating, or apt --upgradeable list
<OerHeks> the rest is manual i guess
<pseudonymous> For example - to not run an ancient version of docker, we use their upstream packages. However, docker just did a regular upgrade whereby they swapped from upstart to systemd and (in the process) now ignore the daemon config file in /etc/default/docker - meaning anyone who rely on certain options would see their server malfunction.
<pseudonymous> That's, obviously, a case in favour of using the distro-supplied packages. But anyone running docker or marathon on a production 14.04 system would not use the standard (ancient) docker package, it's just not a feasible stance.
<yogesh> tell me command for register nick?
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pseudonymous> yogesh: you need to talk to the "nickserv" bot. (/msg nickserv) -- scroll over to the conversation with it and ask for help :)
<argon__> ./NickServ identify [name] [password]
<yogesh> thnx pseudo
<argon__> sorry, msg bbeore Nickserv
<OgionNJ> I got a DNS problem on 16.04: I'm vpned into work and hostnames on far side of vpn start out resolving OK, but after a few minutes, those hosts don't resolve anymore
<OgionNJ> The Connect Information dialog shows all the right settings for eth, tun and vpn.
<OgionNJ> Any ideas what I can do or what I can check to figure out what's going on?
<niee> hi. some one to help me. i want to install Viber to my Ubuntu 11.04 x32.
<nicomachus> niee: 11.04?
<ikonia> 11.04 is dead
<niee> nicomachus: yes.
<Pici> Support ended in 2012...
<k1l> niee: "lsb_release -d" gives you the exact version number
<niee> (niee@niee)(~)>lsb_release -d
<niee> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<ducasse> niee: you seriously need to upgrade.
<k1l> ok. like the others told you 11.04 is dead since 2012. i suggest to make a new install of 14.04 or 16.04.
<nicomachus> niee: ok. first step to installing viber: install a supported release of Ubuntu.
<Guest19906> 请问一下大咖们，怎样确定在终端中通过输入命令下载程序后的默认路径？
<k1l> !cn | Guest19906
<ubottu> Guest19906: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<TJ-> pseudonymous: you could pin the 3rd party packages, or change the allowed origins for unattended-upgrades by fixing the origin server with e.g. "Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins { "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ${distro_codename}-security"; };"
<OerHeks> niee, i think it is NOT possible, only 64 bit clients https://www.viber.com/en/products/linux
<TJ-> OgionNJ: sounds like NetworkManager and its local dnsmasq are changing the upstream DNS entries. check /var/log/syslog for clues
<OgionNJ> OK Will do
<OgionNJ> I see dnsmasq setting up the correct servers. two from work and my local.
<OgionNJ> but I don't see where it's changing back.
<francisco> hello guys
<argon__> hi
<DHE> still need help getting upstart to work. if I manually run "telinit 3" outside of normal boot I get terminals, (abusing rescue mode here) but otherwise it just hangs shortly after boot
<ikonia> DHE: what version of ubuntu
<ikonia> and why are you running init 3 ?
<ikonia> init is totally different level wise with upstart, it all runs under 2
<curlyears> ikonia
<ikonia> curlyears: what ?
<curlyears> just acknowleding you presence, and paying respect
<DHE> ikonia: 16.04. and I'm running "telinit 3" as a means of troubleshooting to guide me towards what's wrong
<ikonia> DHE: 16.04 uses systemd not upstart
<DHE> ikonia: `apt-get install upstart` works and you get a boot target that supports upstart. Once upstart is actually running you can `apt-get remove systemd`
<ikonia> DHE: changing run levels to 3 is not really going to help you debug anything as it all runs under "2" now, even less so with systemd
<ikonia> DHE: you can not just remove systemd
<DHE> yes you can
<ikonia> no, you can't
<DHE> umm.. I disagree. `apt-get remove systemd` worked and the systemd grub entry doesn't work anymore
<ikonia> there is more to systemd than init
<ikonia> if you think thats enough for you - then carry on,
<DHE> it is
<DHE> but upstart is only half booting. seems to be failing to launch some job that's necessary for full bootup. `telinit 3` or `2` does kick it the rest of the way
<Guest87676> hi guys. where is the right place to file a bug/crash? my system logs out when i open a specific png with eog
<DJones> !bug | Guest87676
<ubottu> Guest87676: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Guest87676> thank you :)
<curlyears> DHE:  he didn't mean "you can't" in the literal, it is physically impossible to remove systemd.  He meant youo can't just remobve it and expect your system to operate correctly.  Your description of what happened after you removed it supports that position
<nacc> DHE: is it possible you need to follow: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760615/ubuntu-16-04lts-does-not-boot-after-package-upstart-sysv-is-installed ?
<nacc> DHE: and/or just use systemd as the default?
<DHE> nacc: can't. systemd as an init system breaks a lot of things I do.
<nicomachus> like what?
<nacc> DHE: sounds more like "won't" :) I trust you've thought this through and are willing to accept a tremendous amount of overhead to maintain your system
<ikonia> systemd will not break an init
<nicomachus> you should probably adapt those things to systemd instead of trying to do surgery on your system.
<nacc> DHE: in all honesty, if you really "need" upstart -- just stay on trusty?
<DHE> as for the askubuntu thing, I did see it. first google result. I did rebuild the initramfs
<ikonia> systemd is controlling every major distro now, so the sooner you accept it the better
<curlyears> DHE:  which leads one to wonder if a lot of the tings you're doing shouldn't be being done at all *evil grin*
<niee> ducasse: ok. may be next year :0
<niee> nicomachus: OerHeks ok. tnx for help.
<DHE> nacc: unless a lot has changed since I last used systemd, it does not run in an unprivileged container. at all. right now I have a semi-broken centos 7 system because journald got broke and I can't fix it short of rebooting.
<segf4ult> Does anyone here have experience with Avahi??
<DHE> so yes, systemd as an init system needs to be removed
<nimu> hiii
<nacc> DHE: you're running Ubuntu, etc. in containers? (sorry lacking context)
<DHE> I will be. right now I'm starting with KVM while I test aspects of it, etc
<nacc> DHE: per LP: #1346734, it seems like maybe it does work now with lxc?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1346734 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Unprivileged LXC containers don't work under systemd" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1346734
<nacc> or is that hte other way around, hmmm
<nimu> hey guys can anybody help me with mounting drives in ubuntu
<nimu> !!!!!
<nacc> DHE: or maybe https://github.com/lxc/lxc/issues/663 ?
<sipior> nimu: generally easier if you just ask your question directly
<nimu> i cant access my drives in ubuntu
<DHE> maybe they finally fixed it, but I'll bet it never makes it into centos 7
<nicanaca0> nimu, what kind of drives/partitions?
<nacc> DHE: that does presume  you are using lxc as the container layer; docker seems to claim something similar
<compdoc> nimu, open the Disk utility and see if the drives appear
<nacc> DHE: not sure why CentOS is relevant in an #ubuntu support channel (lacking further context)
<nimu> NTFS @nicanaca0
<nacc> DHE: is CentOS your container host?
<DHE> nacc: broadly speaking Docker is intened for containerizing apps, while LXC is intended for containerizing whole distros
<TJ-> nacc: systemd-init works fine in an unprivileged LXC recently at least (last 12 months or so)
<nacc> TJ-: ack, that's what i'm seeing too
<nimu> where can i find disk utility???
<DHE> nacc: currently, yes. it's also where I first tried systemd. it was awful. and I suspect not changing
<nicomachus> DHE: this is not CentOS support...
<DHE> clearly
<nimu> !!!??
<DHE> sorry, I'm trying to do a dozen things right now. probably affects my coherency
<nicomachus> nimu: open the Dash and search for "disks"
<nillawafer> nimu: it is installed on Ubuntu by default. open the dash and start typing 'disk' and it should appear
<nacc> DHE: I understand both technologies, I don't think that's quite accurate, but sure; however, I'm struggling to see the problem. While upstart usage is "possible" in 16.04, it's not recommended. And if the reason to use upstart in  your 16.04 in a container is because your container host doesn't support running systemd in an unprivileged container, that seems to be a container host issue?
<nimu> okiee
<DHE> nacc: it's not quite that easy. LXC can't make the kernel behave certain ways. this is why I'm hoping systemd has changed if I'm absolutely forced down that road
<nacc> DHE: sorry, that was too hand-wavy for me. What is the exact issue you have with running stock Ubuntu?
<DHE> nacc: well, at the risk of starting a flame war, I'm very much a systemd hater. when I saw 16.04 ships upstart (not standard, but available) I went straight for it
<curlyears> \/me shakes head slowly
<nacc> DHE: I hate libreoffice. I still use it :)
 * DHE will not start a flame war today
<DHE> (if I can help it)
<merced> too late
<TJ-> systemd can but the kibosh on some things we're used to doing, such as starting a service inside a chroot
<merced> what's wrong with libre?
<TJ-> s/but/put/
<nacc> DHE: i understand the hate of systemd, but your issue is simply systemd's existence?
<nacc> merced: irrelevant here, was just an example
<curlyears> I hate *ALL* "?Office productivity suites,"  but I still use them when I need something dobne, rather than trying to force some other utility to do something it was not designed to
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ducasse> curlyears: LaTeX ftw! ;)
<embrik> how do I use mv to rename alle files from 101.ogg 102.ogg 103.ogg ....... to 001.ogg 002.ogg?
 * curlyears sighs at ducasse
<nacc> embrik: use rename, not mv
<TJ-> embrik: you don't; use "rename", but for renumbering you likely need a shell script fragment that loops over the file list
 * curlyears isn't evwen sure what systemd does, since there are no man or info paages for it
<TJ-> curlyears: you what? it's the most well documented init system I've seen
<ducasse> curlyears: 'apropos systemd'?
<embrik> nacc: OK - but I remember back in the old days when I was i linux-user, I typed some commands and renamed a whole folder with files, with one lline
<curlyears> TJ-:  documented WHERE?
<nacc> curlyears: there is absolutely a manpage
<lotuspsychje> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<curlyears> like I said, man systemd and info systemd yield nothing
<TJ-> curlyears: "dpkg -S '/usr/share/man*/systemd*' | wc -l" => 143
<curlyears> \fo I need systemd on 14/04/4?
<curlyears> 14.04.4
<nacc> curlyears: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<nacc> curlyears: that's using upstart still, so maybe the manpage doesn't exist there
<embrik> exit
<antonispgs> how can i see if i have packages installed from specific ppa repositories?
<nacc> embrik: could probably do it with find and other tools ...
<curlyears> nacc:   OK, so what exectly *IS* systemd?
<nacc> curlyears: --^ what ubottu said?
<nacc> curlyears: it's an init system
<nacc> curlyears: well, in some sense it's broader than that, it happens to be an init system when running as pid 1
<Archeus_> hey
<DHE> it's more than that. it's a whole bunch of software that manages your OS. a logger, a login manager, a cgroup manager, and so on and so forth
<Archeus_> i wanted to know how to install packages ?
<nacc> !apt | Archeus_
<ubottu> Archeus_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<lotuspsychje> Archeus_: wich ubuntu version?
<Archeus_> 14.04
<Archeus_> i need to install
<Archeus_> ia32-libs
<Archeus_> lib32nss-mdns
<curlyears> I see.   I was afk when that scolled by.
<Archeus_> nd i also need to check if they r present or not
<pimate> Hello eveyone, I am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop with no built-in screen, I am using the VGA port instead. the hard drive is empty. what should I do? I triedflashing the hard drive with ubuntu but as I power it nothing happens. would you shed some light on it?
<nacc> Archeus_: ia32-libs hasn't been present since 12.04
<Archeus_> ah
<Archeus_> i need to install a game
<curlyears> this system excists to allow m e to run an open-source 3D graphics package, and use the output to drive my 3D printer
<argon__> Archeus use mlocate
<Archeus_> nd whts tht ?
<lotuspsychje> pimate: can you Fn + F5 to see the external screen?
<argon__> a tool to check for files on your system
<Archeus_> oh
<argon__> I think it might be installed by default with ubuntu. Use it like: locate lib32.dll in cli
<Archeus_> i dont thnk its installed
<Archeus_> oh
<Archeus_> w8 whts cli ?
<merced> commandlineinterface
<nacc> argon__: ia32-libs is definitely not installed by default
<nchambers> command line interface
<pimate> lotuspsychje: I could try, I forgot to mention that the keyboard is plugged via USB. I am turning this old laptop into a desktop if I can
<nacc> argon__: it's not even present in all but precise amongst current supported Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> pimate: make an ubuntu usb, enter bios,set usb as first boot and Fn + screen change F button
<Archeus_> u mean terminal ?
<argon__> nacc: Oh, okay :)
<lotuspsychje> pimate: surely possible
<argon__> Archeus_: Yeah, terminal
<nacc> Archeus_: why do you think you need those packages?
<Archeus_> oh k
<TJ-> pimate: are you able to view the laptop's BIOS setup screens?
<Archeus_> to install a game
<Archeus_> known as savage XR
<lotuspsychje> pimate: for older laptops perhaps lubuntu or xubuntu and if you cant load up an usb as first boot, try 'plop boot manager' on a cdrom to force usb install
<nacc> Archeus_: and is that a pacakged game, or from source?
<nacc> Archeus_: their website has a tutorial: http://www.newerth.com/smf/index.php?topic=17598.0;wap2
<Archeus_> hmm
<Archeus_> i thnk its source
<curlyears> I dunno...my video is more than fast enough for my aapplications, and it is certainly high enough in resolution
<nacc> Archeus_: follow that tutorial, and if you have issues, you'll probably need to contact the game forums
<nacc> curlyears: ECHAN?
<Archeus_> nd im follwing tht tutorial only
<curlyears> nacc?
<Archeus_> but some things are missing
<nacc> curlyears: i'm not sure what you are saying, or who you are saying it to...
<nacc> Archeus_: such as?
<Archeus_> hmm
<argon__> Archeus_: It says explicitly that you have to install the libs yourself if your on Ubuntu
<Archeus_> let me tell u in a bit later
<Archeus_> brb
<curlyears> oh, just rambling about "gamers" who seem to need video resolutions and speeds that are beyond the ability of human senses to deal with
<Archeus_> let me try tht tutorial again
<nacc> curlyears: right ... so #offtopic :)
<curlyears> nacc   you're right )-:
<TJ-> pimate: best way to install is to use another PC that has reliable monitor. Attach the disk externally via a caddy or esata etc., then install to it via a virtual machine that has that external disk as its storage device
<merced> is that a hashtag or a channel?
<nacc> merced: it's #ubuntu-offtopic, iirc
<nacc> merced: but I don't want to type that everytime :)
<merced> :p
<curlyears> merced:   #ubuntu-offtopic is another , related channel
<tertiary> is there a way to add a local deb package to apt so it downloads dependencies? I dont like the dpkg + apt-get -f approach, nor gdebi...
<tgm4883> tertiary: I believe you can just 'sudo apt install debname'
<tgm4883> I'm not sure if there is a flag or not
<tertiary> tgm4883: didnt know that, ill give it a shot
<pimate> TJ: not yet. I am preparing a USB pendrive as we speak and I reaconnected the original keyboard. I will give it a stab
<Blix> hello
<Blix> is this the place to ask questions about wine?
<segf4ult> This is an Ubuntu support channel ^^
<merced> #winehq
<segf4ult> Blix: you might want to try #winehq for direct wine support :)
<Blix> ok, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Blix: or if its ubuntu related, ask the details here
<pimate> Fn + F5 doesnt seem to do much. screen still blinks and doesnt find a source. It could be that the built in keyboard has been damaged or the whole laptop is not working. could I install kubuntu on the HD from RPi?
<Blix> well, winehq doesn't seem very active
<foenix> hey all. What's the best place to report issues with the AMD open source drivers? LightWorks does not work in 16.04
<lotuspsychje> pimate: could be another key also, Fn+ the one with 2 square screens on
<tgm4883> Blix: are you running ubuntu?
<Blix> Yes
<boogelloo> hi
<tgm4883> Blix: you can try here, winehq would be the better channel though
<lotuspsychje> pimate: can you branch another keyboard on it or so?
<Blix> I asked winehq, it's been 10 minutes
<boogelloo> my son has born son
<Blix> no response
<tgm4883> Blix: As I said, you can try here but nobody may know the answer
<merced> for app compat you should just look at the winehq db
<merced> that's all anyones gonna do for your issue anyway
<tgm4883> merced: well that would depend on the issue
<Blix> Okay, so I have installed wine (Ver. 1.8) and I'm using it to install Cursechat. When I attempt to install it grays out and stops responding.
<xangua> !appdb | Blix
<ubottu> Blix: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tgm4883> Blix: assuming you are installing 6.x, that seems to be what everyone is getting
<pimate> lotuspsychje: F5 has two square screens on and F6 has two square screens with and arrow and a light simbol. both dont work. I can try with a usb keyboard. but it lacks the Fn key
<Blix> So, currently this is no solution?
<Blix> tgm4883,
<tgm4883> Blix: doesn't appear to be
<Blix> Okay, at least it's not me
<svm_invictvs> If I want to ssh  into a livecd box, why can't I do that?
<svm_invictvs> the ubuntu user doesn't have a password?
<svm_invictvs> do I just have to copy my key there?
<nacc> svm_invictvs: is ssh server installed?
<svm_invictvs> yeah
<svm_invictvs> It's installed up and running
<svm_invictvs> ssh localhost works, but it promps for a password
<svm_invictvs> And no password works
<svm_invictvs> I need to set the ubuntu user's password, but i just get an error
<snckrs> hey :D I wanted to install a package from a ppa which is for an older ubuntu version, how do I do that?
<tgm4883> svm_invictvs: out of curriosity, why do you want to ssh to a live session?
<nacc> svm_invictvs: by default hte ubuntu user has no password, iirc, which is probably not allowed by ssh
<svm_invictvs> tgm4883 Because I dont' want to sit by the server rack to un fux this server
<tgm4883> fair enough
<svm_invictvs> THere's no chair there, and I need to be able to look stuff up while I work on it
<nacc> svm_invictvs: so you can probably `passwd` the ubuntu user; or create a new one using sudo
<svm_invictvs> passwd fails every time
<nacc> svm_invictvs: `sudo passwd ubuntu`, maybe
<dbernardo> hello, newbie question, I tried to join raspberry pi chat group and got this:  #raspberrypi :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<dbernardo> what does that mean?
<camroncade> Hi, I'm trying to have a bash script run every time a flash drive is plugged in, provided a specific file exists on the flash drive. Can anybody point me in the right direction?
<snckrs> dbernardo, probably you need to register on the network
<nacc> !identify | dbernardo
<ubottu> dbernardo: You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<dbernardo> thanks, i will try that
<nacc> snckrs: so a package is in a ppa for a version X and you want to install it for version Y?
<snckrs> nacc, exactly. The package is for version 15.04, but im  on version 16.04. apt-get just says "unable to find package"
<nacc> snckrs: contact the ppa owner?
<camroncade> I'm trying to have a bash script run every time a flash drive is plugged in, provided a specific file exists on the flash drive. Can anybody point me in the right direction?
<nacc> snckrs: or you can try creating your own ppa and publish your own, but then ymmv
<nacc> !patience | camroncade
<ubottu> camroncade: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<camroncade> nacc gotcha I'll wait
<nacc> camroncade: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25071/how-to-run-a-script-when-a-specific-flash-drive-is-mounted
<nacc> camroncade: udev is what you want, iiuc
<camroncade> thanks
<Masonn> I've been an idiot and purged my nvidia drivers
<Masonn> how do i find out which nvdia-xxx i need to install?
<snckrs> nacc, ymmv?
<squinty> your milage might vary
<nacc> snckrs: which is generally true for all PPA versions :)
<fenix_peregrino> guys what channel for Android do you recommend? :)
<snckrs> I just want to install that package, do I really have to create an own ppa for that?!
<squinty> !alis | fenix_peregrino
<ubottu> fenix_peregrino: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<svm_invictvs> Can't set the ubuntu user's password, but sure cna set the root user's password using sudo then login via SSH
<svm_invictvs> This is probably insecure.
<fenix_peregrino> Thanks guys1
<fenix_peregrino> *!
<nacc> snckrs: there is presumably a reason the ppa owner hasn't publisehd for the current release
<snckrs> nacc, yes, the reason is, he is in the  army
<nacc> snckrs: eitehr the ppa is unmaintained (so probably you shouldn't be using it), or they don't currently support 16.04
<snckrs> okay so in other words, there is no way to download the package, and run a console command to build it?
<tgm4883> snckrs: well yes, you could try to do that. Trying to build it on your own PPA is probably easier though
<nacc> snckrs: that's what a PPA helps you avoid doing on your system
<tgm4883> both cases don't guarentee any success
<nacc> snckrs: but there's *no* guarantee it will correctly build in 16.04, just because it built in 15.04
<snckrs> Wellp, I wanna try it nevertheless, how do I do it?
<nacc> snckrs: what's the package/ppa ?
<snckrs> nacc, https://launchpad.net/~rilian-la-te/+archive/ubuntu/vala-panel
<Azus> installer etcher sous ubuntu 14.04
<tgm4883> snckrs: once you've created your own PPA, you can copy the package there for 16.04 and have it attempt rebuilding https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Copying
<Azus> avec appimage comment faire
<nacc> !fr | Azus
<ubottu> Azus: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Masonn> If someone could help me I'd be very grateful, I've purged my Nvidia drivers and don't know how to reinstall the correct ones. My problem is I don't know how to find out which drivers I need. I've tried nvidia-360 but it didn't work :( , How do I know which Nvidia-xxx to download?? thanks
<Tin_man> Masonn, try this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/619864/ubuntu-has-a-heavily-pixelated-screen-when-i-try-to-use-it
<snckrs> tgm4883, I am trying to copy  it, but the copy page can't find the package, what am I doing wrong?
<tgm4883> snckrs: are you doing the copying from their PPA (not yours)
<snckrs> tgm4883, oh never mind, I just went on his ppa page  and found the "copy ppa" button :)
<skinux> Is there a way to get Unity launch panel at the bottom of the screen without upgrading to the latest version? AFAIK release isn't out for me for another two months.
<snckrs> skinux, just use unity tweak tool
<snckrs> Aw man, I accidently chose to build for the same series, and then deleted it, now I can't copy it again because it always says there is already a package with the same version building in another series. How long does it take until that works again? :/
<snckrs> i've got another question. In Unity in the menu-bar the appnames always get faded out if they are too long if the menu is shown, How can I prevent that? So that the menu is moved to the right so the appname has ennough space?
<tgm4883> snckrs: You'd have to wait until it finishes building, then tell it to delete the package, then wait for it to actually delete (Not sure how often the job runs for that, you might ask in #launchpad )
<snckrs> tgm4883, yeah It's already buildinng :) actually  it just finished, both successful! yay
<tgm4883> snckrs: well that doesn't say much, you did build it for the same series
<snckrs> tgm4883, nope, I built it for xenial
<tgm4883> snckrs: ok cool, so then you can test it now
<compdoc> to change a host's name, I just need to modify /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname ? anything else?
<Evan> Hey guys. I'm running ubuntu 16.04. How do I manually convert a planted password into something i can add to /etc/shadow ?
<Evan> plaintext*
<nacc> Evan: you should not bemanually manipulating /etc/shadow generally
<snckrs> I tried to add my own ppa but it said "Error: signing key fingerprint does not exist
<snckrs> "
<Evan> I'm not anualy editing it, I'm doing i through puppet, which takes a password hash
<tgm4883> Evan, one sec
<toomanyerrors> what is the keyboard shortcut to display all keyboard shortcuts.
<tgm4883> Evan: if it's going to be on all the boxes, then usually I just add it manually to the puppet server box and then copy it out of shadow. If it's for specific boxes, I run this             python -c "import crypt, getpass, pwd; print crypt.crypt('YourPassword', 'saltysaltsalt')"
<xangua> toomanyerrors: hold super key
<Evan> tgm4883: i was able to do with with openssl , but thank you!
<tgm4883> yw
<mmkumr> I have wrongly formated my ubuntu partition. Is there any way to recovery my lost data files
<snckrs> interesting, I have no idea whats going on here, apt-get update revealed that my ppa is somehow known to the system, but for whatever reason it still  cant find the package
<nacc> snckrs: what's the ppa now?
<toomanyerrors> Also I'm having an issue with Cairo Dock on 14.04.3 I cant login while having selected that as de I type my password and then it shows a black screen with a cursor blinking at the corner and then takes me back to login screen
<snckrs> nacc, https://launchpad.net/~josua-kollmann/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<nacc> snckrs: still pending
<virtuosoj> Running Ubuntu main 16.04. I installed Ubuntu MATE desktop and uninstalled it--- however now the Ubuntu MATE logo appears when I start/turn off my computer.  How can I set it back to default logos?  Do I need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<nacc> snckrs: click on pkg details
<nacc> snckrs: it can take a while for the builds to finisha nd then get the debs copied to the right place
<toomanyerrors> Help?
<snckrs> nacc, oh woops, I didnt realize that :) ill just wait and hope they will get published soon. Atleast the build was successful
<nacc> snckrs: yeah, just give it a bit
<snckrs> nacc, do you have by any chance an answer for my other question?
<nacc> snckrs: something about the unity menu? no idea, sorry
<snckrs> nacc, dang.
<snckrs> lol I ... I have no idea if I was sable  to install it correctly or if it failed: https://ptpb.pw/iPrX
<nacc> snckrs: how do you mean? it installed correctly
<nacc> snckrs: if it had failed you'd have gotten an error?
<nacc> snckrs: now, that doesn't mean it works :)
<snckrs> oh I was  just surprised there was no message like "finished installing" or "installed succesfully" or something along those lines
<nacc> snckrs: is there ever when you use apt?
<snckrs> nacc, im new to ubuntu
<nacc> snckrs: ah
<nacc> snckrs: there is never when you use apt :)
<snckrs> nacc, good  to know lol
<jasatso1301> I'm having an issue with Cairo Dock on 14.04.3 I cant login while having selected that as de I type my password and then it shows a black screen with a cursor blinking at the corner and then takes me back to login screen
<nacc> snckrs: it either finishes successfully ($? is 0 probably too) or it will spit errors
<Pici> jasatso1301: I'm not a desktop guy, but why do you think that has anything to do with cairo dock? that sounds like an issue with your desktop environment or with your login manager.
<snapfractalpop> OerHeks: hey OerHeks
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> hi snapfractalpop
<ph88^> can i open a file from the command line with the default program ?
<snapfractalpop> I still haven't seen amr_ from a few days ago.. I fear I lead him/her down the rabbithole of compiling kernel modules with experimental patches..
<OerHeks> xdg-open <file> should open with the standard app for that sort of file
<Pici> ph88^: I *think* thats what xdg-open is for.
<snapfractalpop> I never knew the difference between that and gnome-open, or exo-open
<jasatso1301> Pici I have the stock Ubuntu login manager and I'm logging in fine with other DEs and Cairo dock works perfectly when launch from unity
<akis>  hi all. i faced this issue https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1006838-start-0.html on my freshly 16.04 Xubuntu installation. My system has already (by default) the symbolic link mentioned on this thread (http://pasteboard.co/11gfPQvc.png). Any idea to override this issue?
<jasatso1301> I want to use it as a DE in gnome mode
<snckrs> nacc, hey I have 2 packages in  my ppa (now its 3 but yeah) but for some reason i cant install vala-panel-extras, it says Unable to locate package
<snapfractalpop> there is also gvfs-open, which supposedly replaced gnome-open
<OerHeks> ph88^, to check what is the default >  cat /usr/share/applications/defaults.list | grep video
<nacc> snckrs: did you `apt-get update`?
<snckrs> yes
<nacc> snckrs: can you pastebinh `apt-get update; apt-get install vala-panel-extras` ?
<ph88^> Pici, xdg-open seems to work .. too bad the name is kind of long though :/
<snckrs> nacc, https://ptpb.pw/SOa4
<nacc> snckrs: you need to use sudo
<snckrs> nacc, doesnnt change  a thing https://ptpb.pw/qtnG
<nacc> snckrs: `apt-cache policy vala-panel-extras` ?
<snckrs> nacc, N: Unable to locate package vala-panel-extras
<fedoen> hi, how to get empathy working with yahoo, it shows me offline and no chance to go online on 16.04
<genii> Those repositories do not contain any packages for xenial
<nacc> genii: hrm? https://launchpad.net/~josua-kollmann/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<OerHeks> 23 minutes ago, nacc, i see 3 files
<nacc> OerHeks: ack, and snckrs' system is saying it can't find one of those pacakages (even by `apt-cache policy`
<nacc> snckrs: sorry have to step away for a bit, hopefully somoene else will be able to help
<snckrs> nacc, thanks for your help so far!
<OerHeks> nacc, patience, they are just published, i am on the ducht mirror ( fast one)
<OerHeks> *dutch
<fedoen> http://pastebin.com/1ux3XDbJ here's my syslog
<nacc> OerHeks: ppas get mirrored?
<folder|> Would it be possible to have a copy of the main software repositories?  I have no internet at my apartment, but I still want to tinker around with Ubuntu
<merced> i wonder how big the repo is
<OerHeks> nacc, not sure about that, and i see a red cross .. http://imgur.com/sAm6f4o
<nacc> OerHeks: yeah, one failure to build, but not the package in question
<nacc> OerHeks: and the prior package seemd to install ok for snckrs
<slima> Hi, I have a problem. I need bind9 with dlz-mysql, so I get source via apt, in debian/rules I'm added option, but when I do dpkg-buildflags it's fail because of 'mysql.h: No such file' mysql.h is in /usr/include/mysql/ How can I add CPPFLAGS to dpkg-buildpackage?
<tgm4883> folder|: yea, you'll need some space for it though
<folder|> how much space are we talking?
<folder|> I have an extra Dell R710 with 2 x 2TB drives
<merced> thats probably more than enough
<tgm4883> folder|: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<folder|> I have an extra external HDD with 200GB of space
<ipatrol> ooh
<tgm4883> specifically, dig through the scripts there and you'll find you can mirror what parts you want
<ipatrol> So I have now installed my second Ubuntu flavor, and third Debian derivative, on this machine
<jak2000> my network card not bringup at the start/boot, i need do a ifdown eth0 and then ifup eth0 how to fix it?
<tgm4883> folder|: I was using ubumirror when I did it
<nacc> !crosspost | jak2000
<ubottu> jak2000: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<jak2000> no always are same ppl
<jak2000> but i understand
<ipatrol> jak2000: what's your native language?
<folder|> tgm4883 looks like ubumirror hasn't been updated for a few years :(
<ipatrol> !es | jak2000
<tgm4883> folder|: does it need to be? It has a simple job of mirroring the repo. What do you want to update on it?
<ubottu> jak2000: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<folder|> tgm4883 I have no internet at my apartment until the end of summer
<ipatrol> folder|: sounds like fun
<tgm4883> folder|: ok, which is why I'm assuming you want a local mirror
<folder|> right
<folder|> download from work
<tgm4883> folder|: ok, so I'm not sure the issue then
<folder|> take USB drive to my apartment
<jak2013> ipatrol spanish
<jak2013> ipatrol understand me?
<ipatrol> jak2013: yeah, I just figured that out from your IP address
<jak2013> is possible fix the problem?
<ipatrol> jak2013: pastebin the output of "ifconfig -a -v"
<jak2013> before ifdown ifup commands right?
<Queenslayer> Ubuntu is back!
<ipatrol> jak2013: right now
<ipatrol> tgm4883: isn't apt-mirror the tool used for that?
<dbacc> Is there a difference between installing Ubuntu and apt-get install kubuntu-full and installing Kubuntu?
<johnny_whipples> this may be off topic but does anyone know if you could use XenServer or vSphere ESXi for a thin client to pxe boot from
<lukas_> Can anyone help me with FreeBSD?
<johnny_whipples> wahts the offtopic channel?
<tgm4883> ipatrol: that probably works too
<ipatrol> dbacc: for some reason it doesn't by default install X, probably because they keep experimenting with Wayland
<TJ-> dbacc: the display manager may be different, it'll start with lightdm; kubuntu uses sddm
<compdoc> dbacc, there is usually a difference. I install ubuntu server, then a minimal Mate desktop. that way you dont get all the stuff you dont use
<lukas_> How can I restart fail2ban on freebsd? does anyone know?
<tgm4883> lukas_: "apt-get install fail2ban"?
<Queenslayer> Someone recommended a tool that helps battery life? I can't remember its name.  Does anyone know of any battery-saving program on linux?
<ipatrol> compdoc: well if he's pulling in kubuntu-full, he's going to get all those apps
<dbacc> ipatrol: TJ- but the kde-packages and configurations installed should be exactly the same (besides display manager) ?
<pzn> is there any IRC channel for linux commands like grep, sed, sort, head... ?
<ipatrol> tgm4883: I don't think apt exists on FreeBSD
<Queenslayer> Power-something something....
<ipatrol> pzn: ##linux
<ipatrol> lukas_: have you tried asking #FreeBSD ?
<svm_invictvs> So trying to recover my hosed box
<tgm4883> ipatrol: oh I assumed since we were in the #ubuntu channel that we would be supporting ubuntu
<svm_invictvs> WHich uses LVM for the root partition and I"m not able to mount it.
<ipatrol> tgm4883: he asked about FreeBSD in the question
<svm_invictvs> Is there a guide somewhere on mounting the LVM partition from the LiveCD?  I looked at a few guides and I wasn't able to get anything working, but I can confirm I can talk to the hardware and it sees the disks
<tgm4883> ipatrol: perhaps I needed a /s
<ipatrol> what's a /s ?
<TJ-> dbacc: There might be some custom configs done by the kubuntu ISO installer that don't happen from regular package installs, but I've not looked at that in a while. Best to ask in #kubuntu I think it is,  or #kubuntu-devel
<Queenslayer> tgm4883, no you need a personality
<tgm4883> ipatrol: /sarcasm
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: wow
<ipatrol> ah, I thought we use " ;-) " for that
<lukas_> how can i connect to another channel in xchat? :D
<ipatrol> lukas_: /join #freebsd
<tgm4883> lukas_: '/join #channelname'
<lukas_> oh thanks <3
<TJ-> Queenslayer: powertop ?
<Queenslayer> great TJ!
<Queenslayer> Thanks
<Queenslayer> I think that's the one
<jrminot> I'm somewhat new to ubuntu and I'm testing a custom ui that someone set up. I have grub set up so that it boots to text, and then tty1 auto logs in a user, and then that user has a bashrc file that auto starts x. This means I see the gui on startup. If i switch to terminal via alt ctrl r1, and then try to switch to find the ui, its just a black screen. Any thoughts?
<ipatrol> Queenslayer: considering we get people in here all the time who have literally no clue what they're doing, sarcasm is probably rarely helpful, or appropriate
<Queenslayer> agreed ipatrol
 * tgm4883 feels jaded
<pzn> ipatrol, tks
<ipatrol> sometimes I'm amazed how they even got as far as figuring out how to use the IRC client :-/
<slima> ;)
<slima> hm, anyhelp?
<TJ-> jrminot: that sounds .... 'weird' ... because that's precisely what the standard default display manager does when a user is configured for auto-login
<tgm4883> slima: what's your question?
<curlyears> I wanted to ask if this seems like a rational conficuration for a 16.04 platform:    250GB SDD, with 24GB partitioned as swap, 2GB as /boot, and the remainder as /.  The a 3TB drive as /'home, and 1 500GB as /home/<username>
<slima> Hi, I have a problem. I need bind9 with dlz-mysql, so I get source via apt, in debian/rules I'm added option, but when I do dpkg-buildflags it's fail because of 'mysql.h: No such file' mysql.h is in /usr/include/mysql/ How can I add CPPFLAGS to dpkg-buildpackage?
<tgm4883> curlyears: swap seems high
<ipatrol> curlyears: make sure to use GPT/uEFI on that setup, if you can
<curlyears> tgm4883: given my hardware configuration, that is what both 14.04.4 and 16.04 set swap to if left to their own devices.  I have 24GB of RAM
<davidmichaelkarr> I'm seeing an odd symptom with 16 vs 14. I have VMs of both, and I can run VMWare Horizon View on both to get to a remote Hosted Virtual Desktop. I connect a USB headset to the laptop.  Sound input/output works ok on the HVD running from the 14 VM, but I only get output on the HVD running from the 16 VM.
<ipatrol> tgm4883: as a general rule, swap >= RAM
<curlyears> ipatrol:  yes, it *HAS* to be gpfm given the size of my main HDD
<fedoen> curlyears: I put my swap on the hdd and /home on ssd for speed
<jrminot> TJ: Sorry, I'm very new to X and Display/Window Managers. I wanted the custom gui to start on login (which it is) but switching away from it seems to prevent successfully getting back to it. There is another machine I am comparing against that allows you to switch away and back to the guid using alt ctrl F7 or F8 (can't remember which)
<fedoen> curlyears: if you think your swap will ever get used maybe ssd is better choice for speed
<curlyears> fedoen:  wouldn't swap want to ty fast for performance?
<ipatrol> curlyears: I've given serious thought to changing over my setup to uEFI, but right now it'd be such a hassle
<fedoen> curlyears: the /home for performance
<ipatrol> fedoen: putting swap on an SSD is a great way to destroy the thing
<curlyears> I have been informed that swap will likely seldom, if ever get used.  24GB is a lot of room
<fedoen> curlyears: /swap on hdd for the heavy read/write
<Queenslayer> curlyears, I'm running mine without swap
<ipatrol> curlyears: swap also holds your system state for hibernation
<fedoen> curlyears:  but as ipatrol said it will run ssd out soon
<Queenslayer> I've got 8gb so I hardly need it
<curlyears> ah, but I will need more than is available on the SSD for /home
<fedoen> curlyears: you need more for storage, movies, etc...
<fedoen> curlyears: that can stay on hdd
<fedoen> curlyears: I have a 128GB ssd with 60G free
<fedoen> curlyears: /home on ssd
<ipatrol> curlyears: the other thing you need to consider, is possibly using a filesystem appropriate for an SSD
<curlyears> I don't store movies, I *MAY* store some music as .mp3s, but nmot much.  I need storage for 3D models and gcode files, etc., in support of my 3D printer
<tgm4883> You could also setup the SSD as a cache
<crs> Queenslayer: Powertop ?
<fedoen> curlyears: downloads and stuff on hdd
<Queenslayer> crs, yeah
<Queenslayer> TJ- has already mentioned it but thanks
<curlyears> yeah, downloads on the HDD for sure
<Queenslayer> ipatrol, am I missing out?
<Queenslayer> ipatrol, by not having any swap?
<cinnabin> How can I use extended partition for installing Ubuntu?
<snckrs> Can someone send me a link for a ubuntu 15.04 iso?
<fedoen> curlyears: not using 3d printer, not used on big files
<rick6860> super plus arrows keys does not move a window
<k1l> cinnabin: make an extended partition and put all ubuntu partitions in it
<ipatrol> Queenslayer: probably yes
<fedoen> curlyears: I'm a php developer so my files are pretty small
<curlyears> with 24GB of RAM< I find it highkly unlikely that I'll really ever use swap
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: probably not. I ran without swap for while. You can't hibernate without it
<ipatrol> depends on your workload
<k1l> rick6860: hold super-key for shortcut table
<Queenslayer> ipatrol, it's only temporary
<ipatrol> the other thing to consider, is that RAM uses more electricity than swap
<fedoen> curlyears: you can setup swap on hdd if you need hibernation as ipatrol pointed out
<Queenslayer> ipatrol, valid point
<curlyears> I want my main system on SSD (including /bin, /usr/bin, etc., to sopeed up user interface responses times
<cinnabin> k11: it's for an ubuntu installation in a dual boot, how can I turn a free space into an extended partition? using win7 atm
<k1l> curlyears: honestly: why do you make things extreme complicated again?
<Queenslayer> cinnabin, disk management?
<ipatrol> !gparted | cinnabin
<ubottu> cinnabin: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rick6860> k1l, held super and nothing happened
<tgm4883> ipatrol: you're talking about sleep vs hibernation right?
<ipatrol> tgm4883: true hibernation, not sleep
<curlyears> not ,uch point in hibernation on a full\ sized desktop, is there
<Queenslayer> ipatrol, he's on windows
<k1l> curlyears: what about you make a easy setup like / and /home on sdd and datapartitions on hdd?
<curlyears> s/uch/much/
<ipatrol> Queenslayer: that's what the LiveCD is for
<k1l> rick6860: what desktop do you use?
<tgm4883> ipatrol: because if you aren't, I don't see how SWAP uses less than RAM in a running system
<Queenslayer> ipatrol, I partitioned mine before hand
<Queenslayer> Makes it a bit safer IMO
<rick6860> k1l, ubuntu mate
<curlyears> k1l:  there you ge being reasonable again, doggone you!
<ipatrol> Queenslayer: but he said he already had the free space
<fedoen> curlyears: think of how much you need for storage and how much for the working system
<Queenslayer> ipatrol, you're right, didn't see that
<ipatrol> k1l: I've worked with embedded systems, where it's not uncommon to have a fairly complex mounting setup
<fedoen> curlyears:  you can store/open big files from the hdd while the system and home dir are on the ssd
<noob45> I have some problems with ubuntu 1. when I try to mount via terminal an external or internal cd rom it gaves the message :  can't find /cdrom in /etc/fstab
<noob45> any help
<fedoen> curlyears: everything that needs to load fast is on ssd
<ipatrol> seems overkill for a desktop though, unless he's using it for some serious biznes
<k1l> ipatrol: yes. but for beginner users this is just a big compley layer that will result in desaster in most times.
<Queenslayer> ipatrol, you've reminded me why my system was consuming so much power compared with windows 10
<rick6860> k1l, ubuntu mate
<curlyears> that does seem like a better solution, yes.   So, / and /home on SDD, /home/<username> on HDD as well as any other partitions I need.
<k1l> ipatrol: there are reasons for complex setups for servers etc. but for home pc with one ssd and one hdd and a beginner in front of it? no.
<ipatrol> Queenslayer: I ain't touching Windows10 with a ten-meter pole
<effectnet> did you see all the key-collecting and mic-collecting data you are signing off on?
<noob45> I have some problems with ubuntu 1. when I try to mount via terminal an external or internal cd rom it gaves the message :  can't find /cdrom in /etc/fstab. any help?
<fedoen> curlyears: how much ram does your system usually eat while running your 3d apps?
<Queenslayer> ipatrol, I don't mind it either way.  It's just for some Windozers that might occasionally use my laptop
<k1l> rick6860: ok, i dont know the shortcuts for mate.
<ipatrol> curlyears: usually you just put the whole /home directory on one partiton
<fedoen> curlyears: put the /home/user on the same partition
<fedoen> curlyears: and make a folder for the user on the hdd
<ipatrol> Queenslayer: I have 7 for stuff like windows-only software I have to use, but 10 scares me
<ElLoco> hi, how can i remove an EFI partition from a pendrive?
<curlyears> fedoen:  I haven't tested that as yet.  Will be once I replace the {SU on the box
<Queenslayer> ipatrol, why?
<cinnabin> queenslayer, if i were to create an extended partition in win for an ubuntu installation, which file system should i choose?
<fedoen> curlyears: which you can bookmark and access easy from file manager
<k1l> curlyears: i would even put your whole /home onto the ssd. just use the hdd for storage of the big data stuff like pictures, movies and music (or what you store there). and mount that to /mnt/storage in your /etc/fstab
<Queenslayer> cinnabin, doesn't matter
<ipatrol> Queenslayer: I'd rather not have Redmond and Langley be given a detailed report of my actions every day
<Queenslayer> You're going to reformat it anyway
<effectnet> theres a webpage for win 10 that explains.  it basically collects all keystrokes and mic activity.  also by you using it, you're signing off privacy on a lot of your data too, and it's weird there will be no further os's?  what?
<Queenslayer> You're just creating space that the liveCd can read
<curlyears> hmmm
<ipatrol> effectnet: "no further OSs", you mean like a rolling release?
<effectnet> i dont know
<curlyears> I was just considering the simplicity of the pathnames, is why I wanted to mount /home/<username> for MY username, on the big drive
<Queenslayer> ipatrol, is it really that bad?
<cinnabin> queenslayer, so the livecd will let me create a swap & ext4 partitions out of that extended partition? (it's all because i can't do it as a free space)
<ipatrol> Queenslayer: actually it's much worse. I stopped reading after a point
<Queenslayer> oh yeah cinnabin
<Queenslayer> You can do it from within
<Queenslayer> But it's better to make it all beforehand
<cinnabin> queenslayer, thank you. i'll give it a go
<Queenslayer> So make the sizes from windows
<k1l> curlyears: the /mnt/storage will be shown in your file browser too.
<curlyears> K1l:   OK..not familiar enough with this file browser to have known that
<ipatrol> curlyears: I have a similar thing going on with my internal HDD and a 2TB external NAS drive connected via CIFS
<fedoen> curlyears: if in doubt just go with the defaults and see where you get in trouble and after that you can tweak things (a reinstall might be needed) but as k1l is pointing out you can mount that folder and it's available in file manager, I have the same setup
<Queenslayer> ipatrol, did you manage to monitor it or is is anecdotal evidence?
<ipatrol> Queenslayer: I won't let that thing into my house, but I've picked up some traffic while sniffing on public networks
<curlyears> see?  people *DO* get excellent help and advice in here!
<Queenslayer> ipatrol, not directed at you, but there's also scope for exaggeration.  That said, I wouldn't put it past Microsoft
<fedoen> curlyears: install on the ssd with default options, except I moved my swap on hdd (if I ever need it)  16GB of ram and never filled
<ipatrol> suspicious traffic going back to not only Microsoft, but also Amazon
<plytro> does anyone have a link to that mouse cursor bug when you come back from suspend/sleep?
<k1l> curlyears: how big is the ssd?
<k1l> bug 1568604
<ubottu> bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568604
<curlyears> fedoen: yeah, I have 24GB RAM...what are the chances I'll need swap space?
<ipatrol> k1l: 250GB he said
<Fiki> I want to add to the Ubuntu SSH Wiki page about Eliptic cruve private keys (mainly because they are faster)
<curlyears> K1l:  250GB Samsung EVO850
<k1l> ok, that is more than enough for a regular system.
<tgm4883> curlyears: that's not really something we can answer. You mentioned you dealt with large 3d files
<ipatrol> curlyears: one of the things to consider about computing hardware, is that usage patterns almost inevitably expand to fill them
<k1l> plytro: see the bots message
<curlyears> tgm4883: by "large" I am meaning on the ordert of 100MB to 1GB each
<tgm4883> curlyears: oh, then you'll probably be fine
<ipatrol> you could probably run a sweet BOINC node off of that
<curlyears> ipatrol:  usage will always expand to fit capacity
<ipatrol> curlyears: so even though you don't think you need swap *now*, it's probably best to allocate it anyway
<fedoen> curlyears: as I said, I don't use 3d printers, not sure how much ram would that consume, swap can be setup later also
<ipatrol> fedoen: assuming he leaves free space on any of his drives
<fedoen> curlyears: my default install put swap on ssd and I moved it, easy to do in a few steps
<derduschka> hello and good evening
<ipatrol> fedoen: the other thing you can do, is change the kernel's "swappiness"
<fedoen> ipatrol: true, but 2-3DVDs for backup and there's room :)
<curlyears> ipatrol:  is it acceptable (or even possible) to set up a swap space that's less than your RAM space
<ipatrol> and leave the swap on SSD
<ipatrol> curlyears: yes, but you won't be able to hibernate
<plytro> k1l: thanks
<tgm4883> curlyears: yea
<derduschka> i search ubuntu help chat channel for german
<ipatrol> !de | derduschka
<ubottu> derduschka: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<curlyears> OK, isn't hibernation really only relevant to laptop/notebook systems?
<fedoen> curlyears: as said before without hibernation you might never touch swap on 24GB of RAM
<fedoen> curlyears: you can use it on desktop for fast startup but given my 12s boot time on ssd not really needed
<ipatrol> fedoen: except from my experience, 3D CAD/CAM applications eat memory like sharks eat guppies
<derduschka> ubottu vieleicht kannst du mir helfen, bei mein problem mit dem dvd laufwerk controller?
<ubottu> derduschka: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fedoen> ipatrol: I know, but that's usually rendering that takes more, the file itself should use it's size for opening?
<curlyears> ipatrol:  my build volume os 11.9X11.9X10 .   I don't think my 3D files will expand to or beyond 24GB
<ipatrol> fedoen: depends on how the file gets loaded
<ipatrol> 3D files are frequently compressed on disk
<fedoen> ipatrol: not getting into details here as I didn't play enough with 3D
<fedoen> ipatrol: and if a file is 1GB compressed that's bad lol
<ipatrol> fedoen: s'ok, I'm a CAD veteran
<fedoen> curlyears: by now you should already have your system up and running lol
<curlyears> the 3D files (mostly .stl) haven't exceeded 100MB for a fairly complex model of an Hungarian Palace.
<TJ-> hibernation is good for saving a complex session state in the event of power loss, such as a mains outage and UPS getting close to shutdown point
<ipatrol> curlyears: again, if you're going to use an SSD, make sure to use an appropriate filesystem: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_file_systems#File_systems_optimized_for_flash_memory.2C_solid_state_media
<curlyears> fedoen: yes, I should, but apparently I have a flakey PSU which has led me a merry chase. )-: )-:
<ipatrol> TJ-: heck, I just find it useful when I have to leave, and saving all my state would take a considerable amount of time
<curlyears> ipatrol:  can't I just format it to ext4?
<fedoen> curlyears: try it on for 2 days with defaults and see if you have troubles, watch over your ram usage, swap if it comes to it and you can tweak from there
<ipatrol> curlyears: you can, but I wouldn't recommend it
<ipatrol> SSDs have different usage considerations than HDDs, you could end up shortening its operational lifespan if you do things wrong
<TJ-> ipatrol: indeed, that too, many desktop/workstation users don't see its value
<jak2000> ipatrol are you there?
<ipatrol> TJ-: I find it very useful as a laptop user, since I don't like having the thing on, generating heat, in a laptop bag
<tgm4883> ipatrol: so what do you format your SSD drives with?
<k1l> curlyears: ext4 for ssds is fine
<TJ-> ipatrol: S3 suspend for retaining RAM content shouldn't generate heat :)
<xaviergmail> Consider disabling journaling for ssds
<tgm4883> ipatrol: you've lost me in the last few minutes
<ipatrol> tgm4883: the two primary choices are NILFS, and F2FS
<k1l> curlyears: again: you could use a super duper ssd filesystem, that is still experimental and will eat your data. but dont come here and cry then :)
<jak2000> ipatrol http://postimg.org/image/3xuocbc8x/
<jak2000> cant pastebin
<ipatrol> k1l: it's fine in the short run, but it's not good from a wear usage consideration
<k1l> ipatrol: for regular enduser you will liekely exeed the lifespan of a hdd with running ntfs or ext4 on the ssd.
<tgm4883> ipatrol: Yea I'm not sure I'm with you on that one
<k1l> ipatrol: the panic about lifespan was when ssds were generation 1. which had lots of issues.
<k1l> please dont hype the myths about ssds, that come from 1st gen devices. same with the old ram myths that come from times when ram was 100mb
<ipatrol> k1l: it's not as bad now as it used to be, but it really can't hurt to try to keep it usable as long as possible
<nimu> hiii guys...
<ipatrol> k1l: my field is in the semiconductor industry, I kinda know this stuff
<tgm4883> k1l: ipatrol: http://techreport.com/review/27909/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-theyre-all-dead
<tgm4883> ipatrol: wait, did you just drop credentials in here?
<k1l> ipatrol: ext4 is optimized for sdds and its super stable and well tested and supported.
 * tgm4883 goes back to work
<svm_invictvs> How relevant is this  still? http://www.linuxwave.info/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html
<ipatrol> tgm4883: if you're going to patronize me, yeah
<tgm4883> ipatrol: I'm just pointing out that endurance test
<k1l> ipatrol: i bet with you that the user wil have reinstalled 20 times until the ssd comes to its wear level. so that is all just theoretical and doesnt help in this beginners channel anyway.
<ipatrol> " It has been proven to cause a performance degradation instead of a performance increase under certain circumstances.[173][174] As of January 2014, Linux sends an individual TRIM command to each sector, instead of a vectorized list defining a TRIM range as recommended by the TRIM specification.[175] This deficiency has existed for years and there are no known plans to eliminate it."
<circ-user-i2ztY> Hi there, I'm on ubuntu and after updates and a reboot my samba server won't work
<fedoen> both you guys seem to know what are you talking about so I'm going to stick to my ext4 filesystem :)
<circ-user-i2ztY> when i try to stop it , it says unknown instance
<circ-user-i2ztY> googled for a bit now and no real solution
<tgm4883> Would it be possible to move this discussion to #ubuntu-discuss ?
<circ-user-i2ztY> tried to purge everything and reinstall but no go
<ipatrol> tgm4883: soitenly
<fedoen> so fstrim since you brought that up?!
<fedoen> on ext4 ssd
<ipatrol> k1l: I was under the impression we were a support channel, not a "beginners channel"
<fedoen> support is mostly for begginers
<fedoen> :)
<ipatrol> fedoen: it's cute that you think that
<k1l> ipatrol: telling a beginner to make complex partition layouts and use experimental filesystems is not what i call good support.
<fedoen> I'm a begginer on many things, been using ubuntu (desktop) since 2007
<tgm4883> in any cause, none of this discussion is support
<curlyears> Great Ghu!!!!!   There are  HUNDREDS of file systems to choose from.  How do I select one most compatible with my operation?
<ipatrol> k1l: I was advising him to simplify his layout a bit, but I was also advising him on possible performance and hardware considerations, of which he already said were important to him
<k1l> tgm4883: yep.
<fedoen> got curlyears more lost than he was before you guys :)
<k1l> curlyears: the standard for ubuntu is ext4. it works well with ssds since it got trim support.
<ipatrol> curlyears: as a rule, F2FS for thouroughput, NILFS for low latency
<ipatrol> or ext4, as k1l said
<ipatrol> everything else is either obsolete or highly experimental
<curlyears> and are F2FS and NILFS available as choices in grub2  gparted when I lay out the partitions?
<k1l> does the installer even support f2fs? is there a proper fsck for f2fs?
<ipatrol> curlyears: I know NILFS is supported by gparted
<curlyears> I asked about using ext4 earlier, someone implied it would be a mistake to do so
<k1l> iirc f2fs is still marked experimental, be very caution with that curlyears
<k1l> curlyears: again: ext4 works on millions of ssds.
<curlyears> yeah, I don't want to mess about with experimental stuff.
<ipatrol> k1l: NILFS has been out since 2008
<circ-user-i2ztY> can't restart or stop service smbd unknown instance (help much appreciated) :(
<tgm4883> ipatrol: isn't the rule of thumb 10 years?
<ipatrol> F2FS is admittedly much newer
<curlyears> I think I'll be non-creative, and format the partitions as ext4
<k1l> ipatrol: i bet you personally support all issues with f2fs and nilfs then when the users come back in here with issues?
<ipatrol> tgm4883: ext4 became stable in 2008 also
<k1l> ipatrol: "has been stable" vs "came out"
<ipatrol> curlyears: at this point, if you don't understand these things in detail, it's probably best to just put your whole system on a single ext4 partition
<ipatrol> and save the HDD for a seperate mount point
<tgm4883> ipatrol: I feel like there's a small difference between F2FS v1, and EXT v4
<k1l> ipatrol: i am sorry to be so pedantic about that. but we have seen users advertising the latest and greatest in here, and the next day when the system was a mess the advertiser was not here to clear the mess.
<ipatrol> tgm4883: I said NILFS, fyi
<curlyears> *wow*  didn't expect to raise this level of controversy with such a simple question
<tgm4883> ipatrol: I feel like there's a small difference between NILFS v1, and EXT v4
<curlyears> *blush*  somehow, I generate trouble even when I am behaving myself
<ipatrol> tgm4883: FWIW, I use btrfs on my home partition. Never gave me any problems.
<tgm4883> ipatrol: wait, why are we talking about BTRFS now?
<curlyears> ipatrol:  In what siginificant was is BTRFS different from and/or better than EXT4?
<ipatrol> here_we_go_again.jpg
<tgm4883> ipatrol: TBF, you did bring it up
<ipatrol> tgm4883: I didn't expect it to become another question
<curlyears> s.was.ways.
<tgm4883> curlyears: ext4, just go ext4
<curlyears> ipatrol:  well, you obviously had reasons for switching to btrfs, please explain them
<ipatrol> Btrfs is where Linux filesystems are *going*, but it's only been stable for two years
<tgm4883> curlyears: that's not a support question
<fedoen> curlyears: ssd will bring you speed anyway, I'm using it on ext4 for 1yr now and haven't got any issues, partitioning is the default install, going deep into filesystem choice means you have to understand them first, which you crearly don't now (no offence), I don't either so I stick to the defaults, if you're worried about lifespan welcome aboard :)
<curlyears> tgm4883:  I feel it is, as I need to understand the differences between various filesystem in use
<k1l> curlyears: honestly: go with the standard this time and keep your self away from trouble
<tgm4883> curlyears: no you don't and no it isn't. You would need to know about the filesystems that you use. If you want to know about other filesystems, this isn't the place for it. (you can read about the merits of filesystems in a variety of other places)
<tgm4883> but all it's doing is clogging up this channel
<ipatrol> curlyears: the benefits of btrfs are mostly administrative. They probably won
<ipatrol> 't concern you
<curlyears> tonight at 20:00 CDT, a new "reality" series executive produced by, believe it or not Dr. Stephen Hawking will debut on PBS
<tgm4883> curlyears: off topic
<ipatrol> curlyears: please stop, this is not a discussion channel
<ipatrol> go ask ##linux if you want to know more about filesystems and partitioning schemes
<fedoen> can I use pki token with adobe on ubuntu?
<ipatrol> fedoen: I didn't know Adobe ran on Linux
<fedoen> ipatrol: older version
<ipatrol> Heck if we know
<fedoen> ipatrol: can't read from token though
<ipatrol> we try not to make it a habit of offering support for proprietary software
<fedoen> ipatrol: not sure what software to use, I just got my hands on a token and can't even read it
<ipatrol> fedoen: "got my hands on", ok, you need to STOP. We're not going to advise you on how to break the law either
<fedoen> ipatrol: lol
<fedoen> ipatrol: I bought an pki token for electronic signing some documents
<ipatrol> fedoen: "pki" is a general class of technologies, it depends on which PKI you're talking about
<fedoen> ipatrol: and I wanted to know if I can get it working under ubuntu so I don't have to boot windows
<fedoen> ipatrol: it's an athena dongle, not sure about the right terms to use to describe it, that's why google wouldn't help me :)
<ipatrol> fedoen: I think they're usually called "smartcards"
<OerHeks> fedoen, pki, you mean GPG key ?
<fedoen> ipatrol: sorry, my english is not that good
<ipatrol> OerHeks: no, it's a cryptoprocessor smartcard
<ipatrol> fedoen: is it this thing?: http://www.athena-scs.com/products-solutions/enterprise/pki#IDProtect%20Key%20LASER
<OerHeks> !info dogtag-pki
<ubottu> dogtag-pki (source: dogtag-pki): Dogtag Public Key Infrastructure (PKI) Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.2.6+git20160317-1 (xenial), package size 11 kB, installed size 45 kB
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dogtag-pki
<fedoen> ipatrol: something like that, not the exact one, but yes
<ipatrol> fedoen: drivers are available at http://www.athena-scs.com/support/software-driver-downloads
<ich_dien> I'm attempting to install ST3 on ubuntu.
<ipatrol> OerHeks: I don't think that will help him, because it's a different PKI altogether
<ich_dien> I'm ading the repo from https://askubuntu.com/questions/172698/how-do-i-install-sublime-text-2-3 to make install easier
<fedoen> ipatrol: lol, when you know where to look
<ich_dien> How do I find/verify the gpgkey for ST3??
<fedoen> ipatrol: I will give it a shot
<ipatrol> ich_dien: ...we usually don't recommend people add repos to their system
<ich_dien> ipatrol, because it's third party??
<ipatrol> ich_dien: and because that particular piece of software is proprietary
<OerHeks> ich_dien, the command includes getting the GPG key from our servers.
<OerHeks> add-apt-repository
<ich_dien> OerHeks, So adding the repo automatically includes geeting key from server?
<ich_dien> So why is it frowned upon for installing this way??
<OerHeks> and the key is on launchpad
<OerHeks> no frown, just a warning with ppa's
<ich_dien> If I just DL tar then I have to find all the dependencies and install them seperately
<OerHeks> btw sublime text 3 is out too old article .. https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/sublime-text-3
<ipatrol> OerHeks: PPAs are just one kind of third-party repository. In general, it's a bad idea to start adding them
<ipatrol> certainly without a great deal of care and attention
<ipatrol> !nonfree | ich_dien
<ubottu> ich_dien: When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Free (as in freedom) Software. Software that is not Free cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except its authors -- who are not us :(. For more information, see https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<OerHeks> let's say we warned him, ok? it is not from a repo OUTSIDE launchpad...
<workbook> hello
<workbook> hey how to use sticky notes in ubuntu
<workbook> anybdy her
<ipatrol> impatient much?
<OerHeks> !find sticky
<ubottu> Found: wmstickynotes
<OerHeks> !find notes
<ubottu> Found: knotes, libakonadi-notes4, libbiblio-endnotestyle-perl, libkf5akonadinotes-dev, libkf5akonadinotes5, libkf5noteshared5, notes-app, notes-app-autopilot, wmstickynotes, xfce4-notes (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=notes&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<ich_dien> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mherweg> how can i route telphony (sip,rdp) via eth0  and all the rest via eth1 ?
<ipatrol> !iptables | mherweg
<ubottu> mherweg: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ich_dien> as you said I'm getting this from launchpad but is there anyway to make this process safer?
<ipatrol> mherweg: if you're trying to reroute traffic, you usually use iptables
<ipatrol> mherweg: is this a VOIP gateway or something?
<RabbitD> is this me
<ipatrol> ich_dien: add-apt-repository is the safest
<ipatrol> RabbitD: cogito ergo sum? ;-)
<ich_dien> ipatrol, okay...
<RabbitD> ipatrol: its me
<mherweg> can i have more than 1 default gateway?  it is a server with 2 uplinks
<ipatrol> mherweg: again, all that stuff has to be done through iptables
<ich_dien> Is it safe to remove the ppa after installing?
<ipatrol> mherweg: try asking #ubuntu-server for more advice
<mherweg> ok, thanks
<TJ-> mherweg: you can create additional routing tables for specific traffic types and mark packets to indicate which routing table to use. It's called Policy Based Routing
<ipatrol> ich_dien: usually not, since some package managers will remove it
<ipatrol> the package
<TJ-> mherweg: there's an overview and intro here: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<ipatrol> mherweg: also try asking ##linux and ##networking , since what you're trying to do is pretty high-level stuff
<RabbitD> so why on the #linux channel it says " Cannot send to channel"
<reisio> /msg nickserv help register; /msg nickserv help identify
<Pici> RabbitD: ##linux requires that you are registered an identified to nickserv to join.
<RabbitD> thanks Pici
<reisio> has to do with the IRC server staff being too inept to implement server-side anti-spam measures
<RabbitD> its better in here anyway
<RabbitD> their loss
<reisio> good attitude
<RabbitD> :i have ubuntu installed on two machines
<ipatrol> reisio: sometimes it's not spam. Often it's trolls, and there's really no server-side measure for trolls
<RabbitD> well one install I use xfce and now it says its lubuntu
<RabbitD> :)
<reisio> trolls only work when people respond to them, they aren't a real problem as much as people unable to ignore a person are :p
<ipatrol> reisio: I used to think that was true. I understand now that most of a troll's validation comes from other trolls, not the target
<ipatrol> They could troll a soap carving if others thought it was funny
<reisio> oh they have a review process? :p
<ipatrol> reisio: oddly, yes
<EriC^^> trollology
<ipatrol> it's called 4chan
<reisio> heh
<reisio> EriC^^: trololololology?
<ipatrol> and there's always a back-and-forth dynamic going on
<ipatrol> reisio: lolololol
<ipatrol> but seriously folks, let's stay on topic
<guntbert> ipatrol: reisio back to support please
<reisio> ipatrol: get back to support!
<tmwsiy> I am looking for some help with apparmor. I have an ubuntu 14 host and ubuntu 16 guest and they are fighting over audio it seems. I can;t get them both to work and I see some DENIED messages on startup in the pulse directories
<ipatrol> tmwsiy: so the problem is with Pulse?
<reisio> tmwsiy: what vm app?
<tmwsiy> ipatrol: qemu, I think it is with either pulse or the apparmor profile
<reisio> probably just your qemu config, or lack thereof
<reisio> might ask #kvm
<ipatrol> tmwsiy: you probably haven't enabled all the things the guest needs to have audio access
<ipatrol> anyway, I'll be back later
<reisio> lates
 * reisio also also splits
<RabbitD> ##java wont even let me join
<RabbitD> harsh
<alexmh> RabbitD, are you registered on freenode?
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<RabbitD> how do i go about registering on freenode?
<MonkeyDust> !register
<RabbitD> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<OerHeks> register and open your RabbitD email, chase the mouse to inbox
<LeftFootBraker> Hi Folks! -I just tried to install PulseAudio Systemtray via synaptic on a 14.04 install, it didn't work... are there any known issues with this?
<RabbitD> i'll figure it out ty
<OerHeks> LeftFootBraker, did you run updates first?
<LeftFootBraker> OerHeks: damn! -I did not... :-( -sorry to bother with my stupidity...
<OerHeks> have fun!
<LeftFootBraker> s/bother/bother you/
<jak2000> ipatrol fixed my eth problem :)
<tmwsiy> ipatrol: Thanks, the weird thing is that it did work fine earlier today. I installed cheese so I could troubleshoot my webcam so I could authenticate for a coursera course and WOW, my day went south fast
<vayan> is there a way to bypass a vpn locally ? with a domain. something like `route add netflix.com dev eth0` ?
<LeftFootBraker> OerHeks: sorry to bother you again, but now I did update the packet-informations, but if I try to reinstall pasystray, synaptic doesn't want to downlaod it again... -so there seems to be no change for it?
<bekks> vayan: Not unless you VPN administrator allows to do so.
<vayan> bekks: oh it's just me, I have full control
<bekks> vayan: then you have to configure your VPN for allowing local routes. And no, you cannot use a CNAME in routing.
<vayan> yeah it'd be too hard without CNAME :/ thanks anyway bekks !
<Jordan_U> vayan: Maybe you want to use a proxy rather than a VPN. Then you can easily have certain apps just not use the proxy.
<davidmichaelkarr> I mentioned this a bit earlier, but I'm having trouble with sound input in a Hosted Virtual Desktop when I run it from Ubuntu 15 or 16, but not from 14.  Input works fine in the VM itself, just doesn't work in the HVD.
<RabbitD> I made it 8-)
<OerHeks> i don't know why you wanted to install PulseAudio Systemtray, LeftFootBraker
<Jordan_U> davidmichaelkarr: What virtualization software are you using? Also note that there is no "Ubuntu 14" (or 15 or 16) there is Ubuntu 14.04, Ubuntu 14.10, Ubuntu 15.04, Ubuntu 15.10, and Ubuntu 16.04.
<vfw> I understand that on some Distros /bin/ has become a symlink to /usr/bin/  (I've yet to move to 16.04 so,...) Is it a new thing for Ubuntu too?
<LeftFootBraker> OerHeks: in synaptic there is a package, called pasystray, I tried to install before I updated the database and it didn't work, after updating the database synaptic informs it doesn't want to download anything, just install the package... -so the downloaded parts seem to be up-to-date?
<davidmichaelkarr> Jordan_U: I'm using VirtualBox. I'll get the actual versions of 14 and 15 in a sec.
<OerHeks> and then pasystray,.. best mixer is pavucontrol
<OerHeks> maybe you need to restart the audio server, or logout/login
<stumo> suoma laisia paikalla
<OerHeks> and mixing mixers ..
<LeftFootBraker> just for your information, the only thing I wanted to add to my system is the ability to choose the sound-output to use another laptop which is connected to my stereo
<davidmichaelkarr> Jordan_U: 14.04 and 15.10, and 16.04, of course.
<LeftFootBraker> I'll try restarting the machine... -but shouldn't synaptic tell me when this is nessecary?... -be right back
<OerHeks> pavucontrol and jack are the basics for such stream AFAIK
<Jordan_U> davidmichaelkarr: How are you trying to record audio?
<LeftFootBraker> I have to say, on "the other laptop" I have installed everything needed a few months ago... -I thought it was pasystray... but even if I tried to install the wrong package doesn't change the fact, that installing pasystray via synaptic didn't work... -this is the first time that synaptic has failed me... :-(
<davidmichaelkarr> Jordan_U: I've tested it with audacity and the system "Sound Recorder" app.  Note that the HVD is running Win7.
<davidmichaelkarr> Jordan_U: I'm running Audacity on all three hosts (hardware, VM, and HVD) for consistency.
<LeftFootBraker> ok, now that I've played around with this a bit, I'm getting really confused... pavucontrol was already installed on this machine. I think I got something completly wrong... -thanks for your help OerHeks, I think I have to look up everything again...
<Jordan_U> davidmichaelkarr: Input set to line in inaudacity for all tests?
<vfw> From the lack of response, I assume Ubuntu isn't doning it yet... Ok.
<OerHeks> LeftFootBraker, sounds like ubuntu-studio
<OerHeks> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Pici> vfw: I haven't noticed that on any 16.04 install I've done... then again I wasn't looking either.
<davidmichaelkarr> Jordan_U: Checking.
<vfw> Pici: Ok.  Well, now that I read about it, I guess it makes *some* sense.  (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//usr_move)
<vfw> Pici: Basically, it's just abandoining /bin to use /usr/bin only, (for simplicity sake).
<mcphail> vfw: why? They are separate for a reason
<vfw> Pici: And the symlink is just in case something or app is looking for something in /bin
<Pici> vfw: its kind of confusing anyway, so I get that.
<vfw> mcphail: Yea, but  for what reason?
<vfw> Pici: mcphail If you read the article, it kind of makes sense.
<voron> where i am ?
<LeftFootBraker> OerHeks: isn't ubuntu-studio a derivate of ubuntu?
<galgamach> just got an HD resolution screen... but everything is smaaaaal and my eyes are getting tired. Can I do something ?
<vfw> voron: IRC?
<mcphail> vfw: eveything you need to boot and mount disks goes into bin. Bigger things which arent essential go under /usr
<LeftFootBraker> I am running only standard ubuntu on all my machines
<k1l> vfw: on ubuntu there is the stuff in /bin that is meant to be needed for the systemstart. in /usr/bin its the stuff that is used for systemwide binaries that  could be mounted afterwards
<mcphail> vfw: thereby only /bin needs to be on the root filesystem
<k1l> vfw: reason is: /usr could be another partition with that setup that is mounted after some initial system is booted
<mcphail> which is how one of my boxes (with a tiny root filesystem on internal flash) has to be set up
<davidmichaelkarr> Jordan_U: I don't see "Line In" as an input in either Ubuntu or Win7 Audacity.
<Jordan_U> davidmichaelkarr: What inputs are listed?
<vfw> mcphail: Well, I must admit, that seems to be a reason not to do it....
<vfw> maybe....
<ryneke> hi everybody i have a question concerning the management of multiple keyrings with seahorse: is it possible to assign certain keyrings to certain programs? or more general: if a program like evolution is asking for a password can i tell it to save the password not in the default login-keyring but in some other keyring?
<ryneke> if a prog is asking for a pw there's always only a checkbox to "save in your keyring" - am i wrong here or is it kind of obvious that you would like to have a choice as to in which keyring you put the pw?
<vfw> At any rate, I jsut now discovered the concept - was wondering how many distros were doing it, and if Ubuntu planned to or not.  It's an interesting concept, maybe not for everyone but it does seem to simplify things just a bit.
<davidmichaelkarr> Jordan_U: On the Win7 box, there is "Primary Sound Capture Driver" and "Microphone Array (VMWare..."
<k1l> vfw: right now i am not aware of that plans for ubuntu.
<mcphail> vfw: i cant see debian doing it, so would doubt ubuntu would do it
<vfw> Ok, fair enough...
<Jordan_U> davidmichaelkarr: And in the Ubuntu guest?
<mcphail> vfw: http://termbin.com/ixlr is my old mediaserver box. No way I could mount everything on /
<michaeldexter> Any Canonical folks around?
<k1l> michaeldexter: depends on the issue
<davidmichaelkarr> Jordan_U: One sec, checking.
<michaeldexter> k1l: Official hardware compatibility.
<davidmichaelkarr> Jordan_U: Says "default: line:0".
<k1l> michaeldexter: you want your hardware to be certified?
<davidmichaelkarr> Jordan_U: And remember, audacity in ubuntu is working, it's just audacity in the Win7 guest that isn't working, but only when the hosting VM is 15 or 16.  It works when hosted from the 14 VM.
<michaeldexter> k1l: Yes, insofar as Supermicro in general.
<Jordan_U> davidmichaelkarr: Ahh. I thouht that it was the guests that had different versions of Ubuntu, not the host.
<lisa_> hi all people
<k1l> michaeldexter: http://partners.ubuntu.com/  it has got  a "become a partner"  contact fomular.
<pOY> hey all, got the xps13 dev edition recently and i keep getting a popup on boot up saying that there is a problem but everything is fine, any ideas?
<ootani> おはよう
<michaeldexter> Thank you k1l
<davidmichaelkarr> Jordan_U: it's confusing. Hardware is CentOS7.2, running Ubuntu VMs 14, 15, 16, all running HVD.
<kalenpw> pOY can you click more details and post what that says? I had the same issue and it was because I didn't have something installed for my iphone
<pOY> kalenpw: hold on ill reboot to get the box up again
<Danielh90> I would love to switch my computer to linux but I got to many programs  that I use on windows that I love.
<davidmichaelkarr> Jordan_U: Now I'm seeing something even stranger, outside of ubuntu land. Seems my CentOS laptop doesn't recognize the headset anymore.
<odroid> hi guys
<k1l> Danielh90: for some programs there are even native linux versions. or linux alternatives or you can see if they run in wine.
<Danielh90> Oh ok. I use Adobe products. Skype and load of other programs also I don't what to loose my windows 10 license key.
<pOY> kalenpw: all it says is there is a system problem detected with a cancel and report button which freezes when pressed
<argon__> Danielh90: Dual boot?
<Danielh90> argon__, hmm maybe is that safe?
<Danielh90> I may ask my dad if I can have is broken chromebook. and just flash ubuntu on there
<k1l> there is a linux version of skype. but microsoft lost interest in making that and since its closed source software there is no way anyone could make that situation better. except microsoft.
<argon__> Danielh90: If its done right :)
<k1l> Danielh90: making a dualboot is safe. you just need to be sure to make a proper resizing of the partitions.
<argon__> Danielh90: If you just want to try ubuntu to see wether you like it or not, then you can run it in a virtual machine
<Danielh90> argon__, Do you have any Dual boot system Tutorials you recommend? '
<bekks> !dualboot | Danielh90
<ubottu> Danielh90: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<k1l> Danielh90: or make a live-usb-ubuntu and test that first
<pOY> *system program problem detected
<argon__> Danielh90: I would probably go with the one provided by Ubuntu documentation pages
<dci> Hi. I disabled my fastboot and secure boot on windows when dual booting ubuntu. Can i enable them back?
<k1l> pOY: click on "more details" to see what exactly is having an issue
<argon__> Danielh90: but a live boot like k1l recommended is probably your best option.
<pOY> there is no more details button, just a cancel and report button
<Danielh90> argon__, ok I'm see if I can't buy my dad's old broken chrome that he still has. and see if that will work.
<dci> Hi. I disabled my fastboot and secure boot on windows when dual booting ubuntu. Can i enable them back?
<Danielh90> I will just flash ubuntu os on the chromebook and remove chrome os
<MonkeyDust> dci  what did the people in ##windows advice you?
<vfw> mcphail: Very interesting layout.
<dci> MonkeyDust : Havent asked them yet. This is my first channel. Sorry
<k1l> dci: iirc turning that off and on after install will make that install not bootable.
<argon__> Danielh90: good luck! If you run into any problems you can come back here and we can guide you in the right direction
<MonkeyDust> dci  type /j ##windows, ask there
<dci> Okay. Thanks.
<vfw> mcphail: Very interesting layout. And you cann just pull the usbdisk and disable the computer, (no one else can use it). Right?
<svm_invictvs> So I've chrooted into a broken install, how do I get DNS to work inside the CHRoot?
<vfw> mcphail: ... it could also be removable ssd
<vfw> svm_invictvs: dhclient
<mcphail> vfw: if you wanted, I suppose
<svm_invictvs> vfw lemee try that...
<Danielh90> argon__, ok thank you. '
<vfw> mcphail: or dhcpcd
<Danielh90> the Dualboot scares me a little.
<tgm4883> svm_invictvs: do you need local DNS resolution or internet?
<vfw> svm_invictvs: or dhcpcd
<vfw> mcphail: Sorry, wrong nick
<svm_invictvs> hm
<k1l> Danielh90: resize the windows partition (from inside windows), then create the new partitions, then install into that partitions.
<tgm4883> Also, does it have an IP address?
<svm_invictvs> tgm4883 No, I just need to pull stuff from apt to unhork my install
<tgm4883> svm_invictvs: ^
<svm_invictvs> tgm4883 I broked my kernel :(
<Danielh90> k1l, Thank you I think I found a solution that I will trust.
<tgm4883> svm_invictvs: wait, you're the guy in the live session from earlier right?
<svm_invictvs> Yeah
<vfw> svm_invictvs: You need internet, right?
<svm_invictvs> I finally got that running
<svm_invictvs> Yes, I do
<tgm4883> svm_invictvs: I would just add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" in /etc/resolv.conf
<vfw> svm_invictvs: echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 >> /etc/resolv.conf
<fbeister> Hi all, just had a look at ubuntu-16.04-server-i386.iso with correctly verified MD5 sum - /install/vmlinuz is an empty file. As I am setting up a multiboot-server, this won't work I guess. Does anybody know whom to contact about this?
<svm_invictvs> 8.8.8.8?
<vfw> svm_invictvs: or 4.2.2.2
<svm_invictvs> wut?
<tgm4883> svm_invictvs: google's public dns server
<svm_invictvs> WHat are those nameservers?
<svm_invictvs> Ahhhh
<svm_invictvs> okay
<svm_invictvs> vfw I was just going to copy my resolv.conf in but I dind'jt see it
<vfw> svm_invictvs: as the name implies they resolve names to addresses
<svm_invictvs> yeah
<svm_invictvs> I don't have an /etc/resolv.conf
<svm_invictvs> I have /etc/resolvconf
<vfw> svm_invictvs: You will if you create it
<vfw> svm_invictvs: And if it exists, your system will use it
<auronandace> !resolvconf | svm_invictvs
<ubottu> svm_invictvs: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Bashing-om> svm_invictvs: 'sudo mount --bind /run /mnt/run' Maybe: 'mount --bind /etc/resolv.conf /$CHROOT/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf'   else rebuild the CHange Root ' sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt - for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done - sudo chroot /mnt ' .
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: that seems like overkill to me
<vfw> svm_invictvs: echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf
<vfw> svm_invictvs: sudo echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf
<svm_invictvs> When I chroot I can't write to etc
<svm_invictvs> wtf
<tgm4883> you should be able to
<Ben64> what are you doing...?
<vfw> svm_invictvs: sudo
<svm_invictvs> I'm root
<svm_invictvs> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 May 30  2014 resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<svm_invictvs> grumble
<svm_invictvs> okay
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: Likely so . But depending on how the CHRoot was built ?
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: true, but this should work from the live disk
<tgm4883> I did this exact thing last weekend
<Ben64> "sudo echo blah > output" doesn't write as root
<vfw> Ben64: Well, yes obviously not if you are root already
<svm_invictvs> vfw Okay, looks like this server wasn't cleanly shutdown.  Maybe that's why it didn't come back up :S
<Ben64> vfw: well if you're root it does
<vfw> svm_invictvs: Reboot and it should fsck it
<svm_invictvs> Yeah
<svm_invictvs> vfw The kernel is hosed
<vfw> Ben64: Yea
<svm_invictvs> Can't I fsck it from the livecd?
<vfw> svm_invictvs: Is it the only one you have?
<svm_invictvs> only one?
<svm_invictvs> only livecd?
<vfw> svm_invictvs: Yes, you can.  Unmount it first though.
<tgm4883> vfw: you can't "sudo echo blah > file" as after the redirect it's not root anymore. I believe the correct way to do that would be 'echo blah | sudo tee file'
<svm_invictvs> YEah
<vfw> svm_invictvs: Only kernel.
<svm_invictvs> vfw Yeah, the only kernel.
<vfw> tgm4883: oh ok
<SnowCrash> Using ssh with password authentication on an Ubuntu desktop to connect to a remote server (Debian) seems to be really slow. I only seem to have this issue on Ubuntu, is there any reason why?
<SnowCrash> Key auth works instantaneously
<tgm4883> granted, he was root anyway so it's moot in this case
<argon__> goodnight, i'm going to bed
<vfw> svm_invictvs: Well, then you are stuck with the recovery options you are working with now.... So continue
<svm_invictvs> vfw Yeah, basically /boot ran out of space and I used the tools to cleanup the /boot partition and I kind of forgot about it then there was a power outage and the UPS didn't keep it up long enough before I could get to it.
<svm_invictvs> yeah
<vfw> svm_invictvs: You must have a very small partition for /boot
<svm_invictvs> Whatever the default is
<svm_invictvs> I just use the ubuntu default setup for 14.04 or whatever this was when I set it up
<effectnet> i need to figure out what partitions to put on my ssd 64g drive
<vfw> svm_invictvs: Back out of chroot, unmount the partition(s) and fsck -y it
<Ben64> the default is not having a /boot
<vfw> svm_invictvs: You did *not* create a separate partition for /boot ?
<effectnet> I am working on a computer.  it can no longer run win7 well, so it's gonna be ubuntu now :D
<vfw> effectnet: Very good! ;)
<David-A> effectnet: "it can no longer". has the computer changed, or did win7 change?
<Epx998> Does anyone know what would cause / to report 100% - but after a reboot its at 36% ?
<svm_invictvs> vfw Yeah, fsck came back clean.  So that's good.
<svm_invictvs> vfw I've got that going for me.  Which is nice.
<k1l> Epx998: maybe logfiles running full?
<effectnet> hmm well dunno but none of the browsers work good anymore anyway
<Ben64> Epx998: open files that are deleted/changed
<tgm4883> Epx998: could be lots of stuff
<effectnet> i'll use a browser on win7 for less than a full day now and have to close and reopen it and it's still slow
<Epx998> Ben64: Is there a way to check, given what this server does thats a strong candidate.
<Ben64> Epx998: lsof
<k1l> Epx998: "ncdu"
<Epx998> hmm return didnt look weird
<effectnet> has only 4g memory in it and single memory transfer for some reason, so i had to put a ssd on it
<svm_invictvs> alright,b ack in business.  thanks vfw
<Epx998> so weird
<effectnet> so also will just be better to pust ubuntu on this than win anymore
<effectnet> i could reinstall windows fresh, that would help
<Ben64> effectnet: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<effectnet> somewhat, i am curious which partitions i should put on the ssd drive, it's 64g
<Ben64> all you need is /
<davidmichaelkarr> I just updated by 14.04 VM (VirtualBox), which I hadn't updated in quite a while.  It now creates a small desktop area, just takes up the center of the screen.  The fonts aren't smaller, it's just a narrow and shorter display area.
<effectnet> hmmm k
<fbeister> FYI: Just filed a bug at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage regarding the missing file in the ISO
<bekks> davidmichaelkarr: Reinstall the guest additions.
<ethern0t> hey
<kisb> hello ethern0t
<snapfractalpop> aloha
<davidmichaelkarr> bekks: Anything special to REinstall?
<davidmichaelkarr> bekks: That is, do I just do the same thing that I did when I installed it the first time?
<Newtonianb> question: I' m trying to install xdebug on ubuntu with php56. I've been trying "sudo yum install php-pecl-xdebug" but it gives me "Error: php56-common conflicts with php-common-5.3.29-1.8.amzn1.x86_64". Is there a different package I should be using?
<snapfractalpop> Newtonianb: yum?
<snapfractalpop> not apt?
<David-A> fedora?
<Newtonianb> It's an amazon AWS ec2 server, seems apt-get not installed.
<Umeaboy> Newtonianb: Why are you using yum in Ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmm.
<Ben64> Newtonianb: seems it isn't ubuntu then
<svm_invictvs> How old is 14.04 LTS?
<svm_invictvs> LIke 3 years old right?
<dax> svm_invictvs: ubuntu versions are year.month
<Ben64> svm_invictvs: it's in the name. came out 04 2014
<nacc> svm_invictvs: it's in the name?
<svm_invictvs> ...oh
<svm_invictvs> lol
<dax> :)
<Umeaboy> :)
<Newtonianb> Amazon Linux AMI release 2016.03
<svm_invictvs> .... that...didn't occur to me
<Ben64> Newtonianb: yep, not ubuntu
<svm_invictvs> 14.04 is supported right?
<k1l> Newtonianb: ask the amazon support then. yum on ubuntu doesnt sound right.
<davidmichaelkarr> bekks: Hmm, that's curious.  I had installed GA 5.x.17 a few weeks ago, and now the downloads page lists 5.x.16 as the latest.
<Ben64> indeed, until 2019
<Newtonianb> oh my bad
<svm_invictvs> 3 years right?
<svm_invictvs> Okay
<Ben64> 5
<snapfractalpop> Newtonianb: that's probably not ubuntu then..
<Ben64> 5 for lts, 9 months for others
<Ben64> 5 years for lts*
<svm_invictvs> So I just reinstalled my kernel, everything else on this machine is fine.  Let's see if she boots
<nullbyte_> how can i put right panel with apps to bottom in ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<bodom> Hi there! I have "zoomed" my desktop by mistake and now i do not know how to revert it, please help :D
<nullbyte_> this is a new feature to ubuntu to 16.xx
<k1l> nullbyte_: you mean the launcher on the left?
<nullbyte_> yea launcher
<nullbyte_> omg it is in left:)
<bekks> davidmichaelkarr: odd releases are development releases, even releases are production releases.
<k1l> nullbyte_: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/03/ubuntu-16-04-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom/
<Bashing-om> bodom: Maybe alt+middle mouse scroll wheel ?
<Newtonianb> Ah dam ya Amazon Linux AMI is based on CentOS/RHEL thanks
<nacc> Newtonianb: reading the amazon faqs on that AMI image, it's quite clear it's not ubuntu (mentions EPEL, etc)
<bodom> Bashing-om: thanks you saved my eyes :D
<Newtonianb> right, thanks sorry
<davidmichaelkarr> bekks: Not sure how that's relevant.  I was on that page a few weeks ago, and the latest was 17, which I installed.  Today, at the same place on the page, the latest is 16.
<bekks> davidmichaelkarr: .17 was a development release, made publically available for testing.
<bekks> And it was designated as such.
<Bashing-om> bodom: :) A gold star for me ?? .. make up for the uh ohs this day .
<bekks> davidmichaelkarr: And the current release listed on that page is 5.0.20
<davidmichaelkarr> bekks: Interesting. It sure wasn't clear to me at the time that was a dev release.  Note that I'm not talking about the virtualbox release, but the GA release.
<bekks> davidmichaelkarr: https://www.virtualbox.org/ - "News Flash" box on the left.
<bekks> err, right.
<bekks> davidmichaelkarr: The Guest additions are released as part of the vbox release.
<nullbyte_> thank you kil
<davidmichaelkarr> bekks: Not sure what "part of" means.  The version numbers are obviously different.
<bodom> Bashing-om: hehehe sure, a gold star for you :D
<davidmichaelkarr> bekks: In any case, rerunning the GA installer fixed that problem.
<nacc> davidmichaelkarr: doesn't the sentence preceding that say to only use the 5.0.16 version of the guest additions if you have a bug with 5.0.20?
<svm_invictvs> initrd.img-3.13.0-86-generic
<svm_invictvs> that's the version right?
<svm_invictvs> 86, that's not an x86 kernel is it?
<k1l> svm_invictvs: thats the buildnumber
<svm_invictvs> Got it
<svm_invictvs> says I can't isntall a kernael because I don't have a PAE CPU?
<svm_invictvs> Wasn't PAE standard like...15 years ago?
<k1l> svm_invictvs: what cpu is it?
<svm_invictvs> I dont' know, but I know it's a 64 bit CPU
<svm_invictvs> Intel something or other
<nacc> svm_invictvs: pastebin `cat /proc/cpuinfo`
<svm_invictvs> oh derp
<k1l> svm_invictvs: "lscpu" will tell
<nacc> or --^
<svm_invictvs> nacc was gonna do that, then I realized I forgot to mount proc in my chroot
<svm_invictvs> derp
<nacc> that'll probably fix it, as more than likely wahtever it was couldn't find the pae extension in /proc/cpuinfo (which lscpu uses, in addition to /sys/ iirc)
<bekks> davidmichaelkarr: vbox release 5.0.20 ships GA 5.0.20
<bekks> davidmichaelkarr: There is no need of downloading the GA separately.
<k1l> yeah. a /proc/ could actually fix that already
<svm_invictvs> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc pebs bts nopl pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 cid cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
<svm_invictvs> Yeah, doing that fixed it, haha
<nacc> svm_invictvs: no need to paste long strings of your cpuinfo here :)
<davidmichaelkarr> bekks: Really? So where do I find the GA .20 image?
<svm_invictvs> Other than just installing my kernel, anythign else to fix a potentially hosed kernel?
<bekks> davidmichaelkarr: In the vbox package, on the official vbox site.
<k1l> svm_invictvs: "linux-generic" package will pull in the kernel and ehaders
<svm_invictvs> alright
<svm_invictvs> Yeah, I installed linux-generic says I've got the latest
<svm_invictvs> update grub as well
<svm_invictvs> Let's kick this pig, see if she'll chooch.
<nacc> davidmichaelkarr: i believe it's packaged together is what bekks is saying. If you read the page, as I suggested, it only refers to the GA 5.0.16 *if* you have issues with 5.0.20 as a thing to try.
<davidmichaelkarr> nacc: I now see the thing about only using .16 if you have issues.  I never noticed that before.
<davidmichaelkarr> bekks: I have vbox .20 installed, but where is the GA iso then?
<bekks> davidmichaelkarr: Just click on the "Install guest additions" menu entry, and it will be attached to the cdrom of your vm.
<bekks> davidmichaelkarr: ...as described in the vbox manual ;)
<virtuosoj> Running Ubuntu main 16.04. I installed Ubuntu MATE desktop and uninstalled it--- however now the Ubuntu MATE logo appears when I start/turn off my computer.  How can I set it back to default logos?  Do I need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<k1l> davidmichaelkarr: it should be included in the host install of vbox. see the menu from vbox
<svm_invictvs> vfw tgm4883  et al
<svm_invictvs> APpreciate it
<svm_invictvs> Everything came back up w/o any issues.  Now I learned a valuable lsesson on wh people run two LDAP servers when one fails.
<k1l> virtuosoj: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<k1l> virtuosoj: after you changed it run "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<virtuosoj> k1l, thank you. any way you could give me a brief rundown of what that actually does?
<h4Pp1e5t> hey guys
<k1l> the first one lets you choose which theme you want (you want the standard ubuntu one back instead of the mate one). the second command regenerates the initframfs image. which will make the change work.
<h4Pp1e5t> Hey
<k1l> hi
<h4Pp1e5t> anon?
<k1l> nope. this is the technical ubuntu support
<h4Pp1e5t> okk what channel shall i go to?
<squinty> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<h4Pp1e5t> where do i find alis?
<davidmichaelkarr> bekks: I assume you mean "Install Guest Additions CD Image..."?
<davidmichaelkarr> bekks: That is, "Insert" instead of "Install".
<RabbitD> anyone here a bit of an audio guru, as I have no sound on a machine that I cant get working on any OS (not an ubuntu issue)
<k1l> davidmichaelkarr: vbox got a mechanism in the host program: click on the menu and it "inserts" a cd with the proper guest additions to the guest OS with the proper guest additions.
<RabbitD> actually I can get some sound on windows from it if I jiggle the volume slider... which isnt going to happen
<h4Pp1e5t> could it be hardware?
<RabbitD> could be
<h4Pp1e5t> give me a brief on your setup?
<RabbitD> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c4a38093b935ef22cdc330ccbda1e1776eb367ea
<RabbitD> not very brief!
<RabbitD> :-D
<h4Pp1e5t> haha give me a sec, knew to using anon os
<RabbitD> installed ubuntu so I could blame you guys ;-)
<h4Pp1e5t> okk and a brief of your hardware?
<RabbitD> as i say h4Pp1e5t its dual boot and on windows i get sound if i jiggle the volume control
<RabbitD> hardware...  its using a Conextant Smart Audio card
<RabbitD> Conexant (pebble)
<RabbitD> what else you wanna know?
<RabbitD> I have the thing in front of me but it currently using Mint!   eeeek runs away!
<h4Pp1e5t> okk, all i can think of is, corrupt driver - Maybe try updating all drivers or its the volume control+or speakers
<hasan> hi
<RabbitD> I've even rebuilt the driver, I thin k ebay is the best place for it
<k1l> RabbitD: for mint issues please use the mint support. they run things differently
<h4Pp1e5t> hmmm, tricky situation. Btw anyone tell me where to find alis? i need help finding a channel
<k1l> h4Pp1e5t: the bot gave you the exact commands:
<k1l> !alis | h4Pp1e5t
<ubottu> h4Pp1e5t: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<bazhang>  /msg alis list channel   h4Pp1e5t
<RabbitD> it had a BSOD under windows once and after that... only the jiggle technique worked < if thats working!
<RabbitD> well I could reboot into ubuntu if that would make you happier :)
<bazhang> h4Pp1e5t, anon OS is not supported here
<davidmichaelkarr> Ok, got it now. I still have my microphone problem in the HVD on 16 (not 14), but at least I'm up to date on GA.
<bekks> davidmichaelkarr: yes.
<RabbitD> So should I continue my "given up" thing with this sound?
<thon> I'm having an issue getting Clex (unable to read keyboard input) to work on Ubuntu 16.04. Can anyone give me some input?
<k1l> didnt you confirm that its a hardware failure?
<RabbitD> I think Dell gave up and its a Dell... so would be a bad idea...
<RabbitD> *wouldnt
<RabbitD> k1l: I dont really know
<RabbitD> I would concur its a hardware error but I can get sound from the thing... so that confused me somewhat
<RabbitD> see if I couldnt get any sound ever then Id be happy to give up completely, but the fact that there are signs of life give me hope, even it thats false hope
<RabbitD> I admit this isnt an ubuntu issue
<RabbitD> just looking for some angles really
<RabbitD> or is it angels :)
<mikeymop> Anyone experienced with qemu in here?
<Jordan_U> mikeymop: Please simply ask your actual question. If anyone thinks they can help then they will.
<mikeymop> I compiled qemu2.6 from source. However now it fails to create qcow2 images. I want to know any common issues I should look for
<Jordan_U> mikeymop: Why did you compile from source?
<mikeymop> It failed when using virt-manager and when I try via terminal it throws an error that it doesnt see the "G" to specify 20G
<mikeymop> I want to benchmark the Virgil renderer on OpenGL
<Jordan_U> mikeymop: Please pastebin the exact command you're running that fails, and its complete output.
<boriseto> A question, are all the unity 7 lenses discontinued?
<thon> any chance anyone has any clue as to why I can't get clex working on ubuntu?
<reisio> clex?
<reisio> from creduce?
<mikeymop> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ly1Sqq7m
<thon> yeah, its a default package in 16.04
<thon> its something of a fm ui for bash
<mikeymop> Jordan_U: I tried with sudo as well just as a shot in the dark
<bprompt_> thon:    did it install?
<reisio> mikeymop: you haven't put -f before qcow2
<reisio> mikeymop: so it actually thinks 'qcow2' is your filename, and the filename you're trying to use is the size, and 20gb is extraneous
<reisio> q != f
<mikeymop> When I used -f it asked for -q
<thon> it spits out the following error:  clex Starting CLEX 3.15 Terminating CLEX: Cannot read the keyboard input
<reisio> mikeymop: I doubt that
<thon> it installs, but thats it
<reisio> but q is not equal to f regardless
<reisio> thon: yes from creduce?
<thon> huh?
<doomlord> if i have an install where i get a graphical login (xubuntu) , a guest session works, but a specific user doesn't - can I fix this by changing something like xinitrc
<doomlord> this has all broken after i did an upgrade
<bprompt_> thon:    so... how do you run it?
<mikeymop> You're right, the tutorial I followed earlier used -r
<doomlord> i can ssh into the mahcine in question
<thon> I'm not sure the question... reisio
<thon> I apt installed it, then ran clex from a terminal
<mikeymop> I'll have to drop in later when I'm not over SSH to see why virt-manager fails.
<reisio> thon: installed what, 'apt-get install clex'?
<thon> yes
<mikeymop> reisio: do you know where they are stored? It's not in my working dir
<reisio> mikeymop: they what?
<mikeymop> The qcow2 that I created with that command
<reisio> if you do ' foo ', it's in the current working directory, at 'foo'
<mikeymop> I executed it from ~/ so I'm poking around in /etc looking for it
<reisio> aka ./foo
<Bashing-om> doomlord: Login on the user account that the GUI fails, run terminal command ' ls -al /home/<user_name> ' do "you" or root own the .Xauthority and .ICEauthority files ?
<reisio> then it'd be at ~/foo
<mikeymop> Ok ty
<doomlord> i'll try, thanks
<thon> so any input
<doomlord> root owns '.Xauthority
<doomlord> root owns .Xauthority & .ICEauthority
<doomlord> ok i read that i need to own that so , i guess i can fix that
<Bashing-om> doomlord: ' sudo chown USERNAME:USERNAME .Xauthority ; sudo chown USERNAME:USERNAME .ICEauthority ' where USERNAME is the login ID .
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | doomlord
<ubottu> doomlord: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<doomlord> Bashing-om thanks , that works now
<Anima> Hello
<Anima> Is it worth updating to the latest LTS?
<Anima> 14.04 was aight
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | Anima
<ubottu> Anima: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Bashing-om> doomlord: :) Great .. nother gfold star for me, to make amends for my uh Ohs ! See Jordan_U -> ubottu for the most likely reason why .
<ydabba11> hi. my laptop screen is broken but i have is an external monitor. is there a way to display grub on my external monitor? i can't get bios up on the external
<RabbitD> yes there is a way to get grub on your other monitor ydabba11
<RabbitD> cant remember how right now though
<ydabba11> hmm ok RabbitD . please let me know if you remember
<ydabba11> RabbitD, i tried this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/712111/forcing-grub-menu-to-external-monitor-connected-to-laptop-via-hdmi-vga
<elementaru> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<elementaru> can I post an url with printscreen here/
<Bashing-om> elementaru: If it  pertains to an ubuntu issue, yes .
<thon> I'm having an issue getting Clex (unable to read keyboard input) to work on Ubuntu 16.04. Can anyone give me some input?
<elementaru> Bashing-om, nah just some cat pictures
<elementaru> http://picturehost.eu/uploads/1759f978a9e5a142013fdff7dab52d36_Screenshot%20from%202016-05-19%2002:21:47.png
<elementaru> I get this when I do apt-get upgrade
<nacc> thon: just spun up a container and see the same ...
<nacc> thon: let me debug
<thon> if I try to build it from source, I get "error: CLEX requires CURSES library with a wide character support"
<nacc> thon: this is basically unmaintained in debian, fwiw (last updated in 2006?)
<nacc> thon: just an fyi, really
<thon> right, but it still worked just a bit ago
<thon> I had it work in Debian 8
<thon> also
<thon> it was last updated in aug 2013
<Bashing-om> elementaru: I do not know what to make of it .
<nacc> thon: upstream, sure, but not in debian or ubuntu
<thon> right, but I was building from source
<nacc> thon: ok, so you are missing some dependency, probably ncurses-dev?
<thon> I installed those
<bekks> thon: sounds like you have to build CURSES from source, as well.
<bekks> thon: Can you pastebin your configure log?
<nacc> thon: or maybe libncurses5w-dev
<nacc> err libncursesw5-dev
<nacc> roughly the first hit on google for that error, fwiw :)
<thon> I've got that installed
<elementaru> Bashing-om, well me neither
<thon> but i still get the CURSES error when I run .configure
<thon> *./configure
<elementaru> I try to do apt-get upgrade, i get these strange messages, and nothing gets upgraded
<nacc> thon: you're sure you install -dev, not the lib package?
<bekks> thon: Can you pastebin your configure log?
<thon> hang on
<docmur> I want to make ssh sessions auto kill after 5 minutes of no activity. I tried setting ClientAliveInterval 300 and ServerAliveInterval 15 but if I login to one of my servers, just leave it and don't do anything, even after a hour, nothing happens
<bekks> docmur: What is the reason for killing ssh sessions?
<docmur> Incase they get left open
<bekks> docmur: And why is that causing issues?
<docmur> Several people use the servers and I don't want one of them leaving a session open
<docmur> it's a security issue
<bekks> It isnt, actually.
<nacc> how is that a security issue? are they not in control of their end of the session?
<docmur> Sure it is, if they login to th server, leave the computer, forget they even logged in, then someone sits down and has an open terminal ... that's pretty dangerous
<reisio> it's... the exact same reason X is locked after an idle period
<bekks> Unless your client closes the ssh session by intent, you can assume the client still uses it.
<BookSearch> @search of a new name
<bekks> reisio: With the difference that the ssh session isnt publically accessible - under normal circumstances.
<reisio> you can assume lots of things, if you reduce your paranoia :p
<bekks> reisio: :D
<reisio> bekks: it's different, but the same :p
<thon> so i restarted my system
<thon> it built from source
<nacc> elementaru: so you run `apt-get update; apt-get upgrade` and you get the latest uploads? can you run those commands and pastebin the output?
<reisio> anyone sane would approach such a configuration by regularly telling their session to pretend like they aren't idle :p
<reisio> there's no substitute for informed users
<thon> but I still get "Terminating CLEX: Cannot read the keyboard input"
<mattfly_> helo
<reisio> thon: some reason you're compiling instead of installing a binary?
<mattfly_> ppl
<reisio> mattfly_: 'lo
<bekks> thon: When will you pastebin your configure log?
<nacc> thon: looking at strace, it seems like clex is doing something wrong with the tty and erroring out
<mattfly_> whatssup reisio?
 * reisio sighs
<nacc> thon: so you cn file a bug, but given upstream doesn't work, it seems unlikely to get fixed
<reisio> busy busy
<thon> well after i restarted, the configure log didn't throw the curses error
<thon> which is weird
<thon> it went through
<mattfly_> ppl, what should i do to talk in the #hardware room?
<thon> so I did make and make instsall
<nacc> thon: might have need to update the ld paths, etc
<bekks> thon: So will you pastebin an error log at all?
<thon> well, I don't have the error anymore
<nacc> bekks: i reproduced the ubuntu version throwing hte same error in a lxc container
<thon> and I can't reproduce the error bekks
<nacc> thon: you can't reprocue the *build* error, you mean
<thon> the ./configure error
<mattfly_> i can't join but it says that i cannot send messages to the room
<mattfly_> how to register out there?
<nacc> thon: it seems like a bug in clex, you are best off contacting that project, i'd say
<bekks> mattfly_: Register your nickname.
<bekks> mattfly_: /msg nickserv help register
<thon> *sigh*
<nacc> thon: you could also file an ubuntu bug, if you want, but like i said, it seems unlikely to get fixed unless the upstream folks are able to fix it (if i had to guess)
<mattfly_> i did it bekks
<thon> yeah, the version in Ubuntu and the upstream version are both throwing the same error
<SchrodingersScat> docmur: looks like you could use netstat to determine which connections are ssh, then script it so that that pid gets fed into ps to get the time.
<docmur> Ya looking like I might have to do something like that cause nothing else is working :S,  The other users don't need to be on a server for more than that with a seriously good reason, one which I'd know of in the first place
<bekks> SchrodingersScat: Basically there is no reason for killing a running ssh session.
<arooni> anyone got a twitter client to recommend for ubuntu 14.04 ?  id like something that could take over fullscreen
<bekks> SchrodingersScat: Since you cant distinguish wether it is idle or in use.
<SchrodingersScat> bekks: I use mosh to get superior connectivity
<bekks> SchrodingersScat: The original problem is totally different from using mosh.
<bekks> arooni: the browser of your choice.
<arooni> i kind of hate twitter as a twitter client
<SchrodingersScat> bekks: what problem? docmur's?  I agree. I'm in the camp of never killing ssh, I'll die before my sessions do ;(
<bekks> SchrodingersScat: Yeah.
<GalaxyLJGD> Hello
<SchrodingersScat> in fact...I use mosh because I have the opposite problem, keep getting disconnects. but this question is done
<GalaxyLJGD> Hi Scat
<elementaru> nacc, yes, as I understand it's because linux-generic been kept back I got those errors, doing dist-upgrade now, so far so good
<SchrodingersScat> GalaxyLJGD: howdy
<docmur> my problem is that I've had two idiots keep terminal open on computers, when they didn't have to be connected for more then 10 minutes to carry out the job in the first place.
<bekks> docmur: There is no need of killing ssh sessions. Either they are in use or they will timeout. Given a ssh client using KeepAlive, they will never timeout.
<bekks> docmur: See above.
<cipherman> Hi
<bekks> docmur: And basically there is nothing you can do about it, rather than killing your ssh session every 5 minutes.
<nacc> thon: fwiw, the src for that exit code implies it's doing some tight loop trying to read any input from the user (although it doesn't wait for anything or prompt you) ... you culd probably add debugging to the source to figure out what's going on. Could be a curses compat change
<docmur> Not literally 5 minutes, but X minutes, I might set it to like 20 minutes, which is long enough for any job that needs to be completely on those exact servers.
<mrrtrump> I set date and it keeps going back an hour
<mrrtrump> whats up with that
<bekks> docmur: See above.
<thon> I'll do that nacc
<bekks> docmur: Fix your client's ssh clients.
<Bashing-om> mrrtrump: Dual booting Windows ? And Windows controls the hardware clock ?
#ubuntu 2016-05-19
<docmur> Meh, I'd rather kill it every X minutes and if people need to login again, they need to login again, it's not a big deal, it takes 20 seconds to login, and that way if they change the client connect from, it won't matter.
<mrrtrump> nop
<mrrtrump> hmmm
<bekks> docmur: Fix your client's ssh clients.
<docmur> We're obviously going to disagree, so it doesn't matter
<mrrtrump> weird it stays for min the sets iself back
<mrrtrump> fuuunky
<bekks> docmur: Indeed. It doesnt matter. Open ssh sessions are nothing tobe worried about.
<docmur> I would disagree, but it doesn't matter :), no worries!
<cpyarger>  banana
<nacc> mrrtrump: setting date to the wrong value relative to the system's timezone and ntp is fixing it?
<thon> this is the only log I've been able to produce nacc: http://pastebin.com/eazczJgr
<thon> fwiw
<nacc> thon: did you add those debugging statements? i was saying adjust that function that is erroring out and add printfs or whatever
<nacc> to see what it is trying to do and what is failing/why
<thon> not yet. I was contacting the dev
<Maynard> SO in software center I installed cpufreq but it doesn't show in the panel???
<nicomachus> Maynard: you have to start it first.
<Maynard> Total noob to ubuntu.... how do I start it?
<nicomachus> from a terminal, type in "cpufreq", hit enter.
<Maynard> command not found
<Maynard> not showing as installed in software center either but when I go to all it has a green check mark
<Ben64> Maynard: what exactly did you install and what do you expect it to do
<Maynard> cpu freq.... it manages cpu Mhz.... for some reason in Ubuntu my processor is runnin 1400 not 1900
<Maynard> it's underclocking my CPU
<Ben64> "cpu freq" isn't a package
<Ben64> and it's likely that the processor scales up when needed
<Maynard> It is supposed to be a simple icon in panel click dropdown and change seettings
<Ben64> you still haven't said what you installed
<nacc> Maynard: as in the exact pacakge name; whatever of ubuntu as well?
<Maynard> xfce4-cpufreq-plugin
<nacc> Maynard: i believe you have to add that to your panel once it's installed?
<nacc> Maynard: also, i don't believe that does *any* control
<nacc> Maynard: it's purely informational about what your current cpu frequency is
<Maynard> ROger...you're right.  I want something to adjust CPU clock etc.
<nacc> Maynard: are you sure you're not just seeing the effects of a cpu governor? meaning that when your cpu is not busy, it's clocking down? if you peg the cpu, do you see the cpu mhz change?
<Ben64> Maynard: you should really check to see if it scales up under load, there is no point in having the cpu at 100% during idle
<nacc> Ben64 has you covered :)
<Maynard> No I get that. It is a quad core with 16G and running like in was stock
<Maynard> Thanks Ben64
<Ben64> well you should check
<Maynard> check how?
<Ben64> run something that maxes out the cpu, check frequency
<OerHeks> that provisioning happens in the kernel, the only use for those tools is to trottle back
<Maynard> I forgot....what is the easy way to check that.... the command I mean.
<scripteiro> Hello
<kolaris> quit
<OerHeks> Maynard, good start about renice & priority http://askubuntu.com/questions/656771/process-niceness-vs-priority
<Roldan> I have a wing problem when decompress a .rar file, sends me an error saying "RAR encryption support unavailable"
<xangua> Roldan: did you install rar, unrar or 7zip-full?
<Roldan> xangua : i thought that Ubuntu come with XD
<Roldan> Where i cand obtein it, in thesoftware center?
<Roldan> xangua: Where i cand obtein it, in thesoftware center?
<xangua> Roldan: yes
<Maynard> OerHeks_ noob still trying to get a happy stable Studio 14.04 system here.  I read that page and it's all greek to me I need simple like a kid.
<Roldan> xangua: Thanks!
<futurama140> Hey, I have an issue here: currently everytime i want to play warcraft 1 in dosbox, i have to open dosbox, mount the folder and navigate to the folder and initialize the game all by command line. Is there a way i can script all that or create a shortcut to the game .exe that knows to open the game with dosbox or what?
<xangua> Roldan: if you wanna skip time just install ubuntu-restricted-extras to add rar support, video and audio codecs, flash, fonts, etc.
<debidi> futurama140: looks like there's a [autoexec] section at the endo of dosbox config file
<futurama140> debidi: what does that mean in practice? i'm clueless
<Roldan> xangua: i install "Ark" to descompress the file, but send methis "Ark was not able to open APSCC2014 (64bits) by urbina.rar. Failed to load a suitable plugin.  Make sure any executables needed to handle the archive type are installed."
<xangua> Roldan: I never said you to install this "ark" did I?
<xangua> Either install unrar or 7zip-full
<debidi> futurama140: in a terminal issue the following: "gnome-text-editor ~/.dosbox/dosbox*.conf" <omit the quotes
<Roldan> xangua: no, so how can i install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<xangua> Roldan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<futurama140> debidi: thank you
<Roldan> xangua: and when its done just select "extract here"?
<xangua> Roldan: try
<Roldan> xangua: it works, thanks!!!!!!
<ux2> Hdllo
<obrazu> hi all
<ROldan> Gparted dont let me make a partition
<LambdaComplex> that's very unfortunate
<LambdaComplex> does it give you an error message?
<obrazu> on ubuntu server, what are the differences between the default "ubuntu" user and one I create using adduser besides sudoers
<ROldan> i cant resize the HDD
<LambdaComplex> ROldan: is it mounted?
<Bashing-om> ROldan: 4 primary partition limit ? As there can only be a max of 4 in the legacy partitioning scheme ( one of which can  be a container to hold 128 additional logical partitions ) .
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: How mounted?, its my central HDD
<LambdaComplex> ROldan: are you trying to resize your / partition?
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: yes
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: i need to desmount it?
<LambdaComplex> ROldan: well obviously you can't unmount your / partition
<LambdaComplex> i'm not sure if gparted has any way of resizing a mounted partition
<LambdaComplex> if you used a live cd/usb, you could do it from there
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: jaja im new with this, Thaks!
 * LambdaComplex doesn't even know if the ubuntu live cds have gparted installed
 * LambdaComplex hopes someone who knows more about this will jump in
<nicomachus> LambdaComplex: they do
<LambdaComplex> figured. just wanted to be sure
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: So what i need to do the partition?
<LambdaComplex> ROldan: well, if you boot to a live cd, nothing. it should just let you resize it. but it won't let you resize it right now because it's in use
<obrazu> on ubuntu server, what are the differences between the default "ubuntu" user and one I create using adduser besides sudoers
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: entering with my USB and to try to start I can make the partition???
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: entering with my USB (where I install ISO) and to try to start I can make the partition?
<Ben64> obrazu: that's it
<LambdaComplex> obrazu: i have no clue but i doubt there's many things you can change between two users. biggest difference is probably the groups they're in
<LambdaComplex> ROldan: boot it in live mode so you get a desktop
<LambdaComplex> ROldan: then run gparted
<WARDEN> I am having an issue, please note my ISP does not block any ports. I am running ver 16.04. I have the servers ip setup as the only ip in the DMZ zone on the router. I have my domain (one of them, afnet.us) pointed to the correct IP address, and i have even gone so far as to disable the firewall on the server as well. however ever time i try to SSH in connection closes saying connection refused,
<WARDEN> any advice?
<obrazu> Ben64: one thing for example when I'm logged into ubuntu and I do a sudo command, it doesn't re-prompt for the password, my new user does
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: live mode?
<Ben64> obrazu: newly created users can't use sudo by default
<obrazu> Ben64: I've added my new user to the sudoers list, but it still prompts for my password and then successfully executes the command
<Ben64> WARDEN: ssh in from where
<WARDEN> I can however successfully SSH in on my LAN
<WARDEN> Ben64: externally
<Ben64> obrazu: you shouldn't add user to the sudoers file, add them to sudo group
<LambdaComplex> ROldan: sounds right
<Ben64> WARDEN: because i'm seeing port 22 open on that domain
<Ben64> WARDEN: so it sounds like you're hitting the wrong ip
<WARDEN> hmm
<LambdaComplex> WARDEN: Have you checked the sshd_config file?
<obrazu> ben64: after the newuser was created i ran the following command "sudo adduser NewUser sudo
<LambdaComplex> Perhaps it's disabled for that user from an external ip?
<samuel_> alguem e BR aqui
<WARDEN> try ip 97.80.85.239
<LambdaComplex> Perhaps password authentication is disabled?
<Ben64> WARDEN: yep works
<WARDEN> hmmm well ill be
<samuel_> @list
<samuel_> #list
<LambdaComplex> WARDEN: yep, 22 is up on that
<Ben64> samuel_: no
<WARDEN> Ben64 may i pm you for a moment?
<Ben64> ok
<LambdaComplex> WARDEN: although i should point out that leaving sshd on port 22 is a tad risky
<SchrodingersScat> WARDEN: could it be because you're from inside the lan?
<samuel_> se tive algum brasileiro ou brasileira pm
<SchrodingersScat> !br | samuel_
<ubottu> samuel_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<wolftune> hey guys - after uninstalling zsh, I can't login. I tried to re-enable bash from root with chsh -s /bin/bash user but I get the error chsh: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.... Anyone have any suggestions please?
<LambdaComplex> wolftune: does something have the passwd or shadow file open?
<LambdaComplex> wolftune: if no, are there lock files existent? such as /etc/passwd.lock or /etc/shadow.lock
<wolftune> LambdaComplex: Im only in recovery mode as root but ill check
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: how can i do that?
<LambdaComplex> ROldan: do what, exactly?
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: boot it in live mode
<wolftune> LambdaComplex: I see shadow and shadow-, as well passwd and passwd- but no lock
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: do u speak spanish?
<obrazu> On Ubuntu Server, I'm trying to create an identical user to the default "ubuntu" (not prompting for a password upon sudo, and all the same permissions)
<LambdaComplex> ROldan: poorly
<LambdaComplex> ROldan: pretty sure this channel has an "english only" rule, regardless
<Ben64> obrazu: the default ubuntu does prompt for a password
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: how can i boot in live mode?
<LambdaComplex> wolftune: are there _any_ files that end in .lock in /etc/ ?
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: exist an spanish chanel?
<obrazu> Ben64: it only prompts for the password upon initial login to the system, once connected it never re-prompts for a password when i run sudo commands
<LambdaComplex> !es | ROldan
<ubottu> ROldan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ben64> obrazu: that is not standard behavior
<_surferdude> hi, has anyone been able to successfully build/install drivers for a Realtek R8168 NIC on 16.04 LTS?
<wolftune> LambdaComplex: there .pwd.lock
<Ben64> _surferdude: don't need to build or install, they're in the kernel
<obrazu> Ben64: It's a fresh install of Ubuntu Server 16.04 on a Raspi2
<wolftune> LambdaComplex: and theres mtab.fuselock
<Ben64> obrazu: then you might want to check #ubuntu-arm or #raspberrypi or something
<obrazu> Ben64: will do
<_surferdude> ben64: i wish it was that easy. I see my NIC in the network connections menu but it doesn't show link
<_surferdude> in 15.04 I had to download the realtek drivers and build them from source
<Ben64> _surferdude: what module is loaded for it? (lsmod)
<_surferdude> r8169
<_surferdude> lspci says i have an r8168
<WARDEN> SchrodingersScat: Upon speaking with Ben64 i believe this to be the issue.
<LambdaComplex> wolftune: Hm, I think it may be that .pwd.lock file
<SchrodingersScat> WARDEN: what do I win?
<Ben64> _surferdude: can you do "sudo modprobe r8168"
<SchrodingersScat> WARDEN: j/k, glad you figured it out
<WARDEN> SchrodingersScat: lol idk million dollars???
<_surferdude> says r8168 not found in /lib/modules/4.4.0-21-generic
<WARDEN> SchrodingersScat: eh make it a billion wth right?
<ipatrol> wut?
<Ben64> _surferdude: then time to install the package "r8168-dkms" and get that module compiled
<wolftune> LambdaComplex: thanks, but it says it's read-only, is there a thing I need to do to get to root without mounting as ro ?
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: theres no one
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: how can i boot in live mode?, for made the partition
<LambdaComplex> wolftune: oh, yeah. recovery mode. it probably is ro right now actually
<LambdaComplex> wolftune: check by running ''mount''
<LambdaComplex> (''mount | grep ext4'' will probably do it if it's ext4)
<LambdaComplex> if it is then you need to remount it as rw
<LambdaComplex> ROldan: what are the options when you boot to the ubuntu usb?
<wolftune> LambdaComplex: yeah it says (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<wolftune> LambdaComplex: so how do I get it to rw?
<Bashing-om> ROldan: The term 'live' is when you boot up the install medium that contains a desk top om the "try ubuntu" mode .
<LambdaComplex> wolftune: ...it says rw
<wolftune> LambdaComplex: I was trying to mv the lock file to a temporary new name, should I try rm ? Is it safe to remove the .lock ?
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: Try or install
<wolftune> LambdaComplex: it seems because of the errors part it might be mounted as ro ?
<wolftune> or no?
<LambdaComplex> wolftune: what was the error that mv was giving you?
<LambdaComplex> wolftune: and it's safe if you're sure nothing is actually accessing the passwd/shadow files
<LambdaComplex> ROldan: try
<wolftune> LambdaComplex: it said "Read-only file system" and nothing else is running at all besides this recovery session
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: but in try mode i can use gparted?
<auzty> i got these case, "user1 need to write to specific folder that owned by user2" but when i using group , the file that writed by user1 have the user1 permission, so user2 cannot delete it, "
<LambdaComplex> wolftune: ...Why are you in recovery mode, anyways?
<LambdaComplex> ROldan: yes
<wolftune> LambdaComplex: I didn't otherwise know how to get to *any* shell because my user has zsh as shell but it's been removed
<LambdaComplex> wolftune: what about root?
<wolftune> will try again
<ROldan> LambdaComplex: ok im gonna try, thanks!
<LambdaComplex> oh, wait, ubuntu disables root by default. gg
<LambdaComplex> wolftune: but if you enabled the root account and its shell is bash........
<Ben64> wolftune: you can remount it rw
<wolftune> LambdaComplex: how would I enable root if the only way to get logged into any shell is recovery mode?
<wolftune> Ben64: okay, I can do that in recovery mode?
<Ben64> yep
<wolftune> Ben64: or do you know another way to get to root other than recovery?
<Ben64> also yep
<wolftune> Ben64: oh okay, how?
<Ben64> but since you're in recovery now, just use that
<wolftune> Ben64: I already left recovery, but I can go back
<Ben64> its the easiest
<wolftune> recovery is easiest?
<Anastasia19> No
<LambdaComplex> auzty: does setting g+w on the file fix this?
<Ben64> yeah it's not called recovery for nothing
<wolftune> Ben64: okay how do I mount as rw ?
<Ben64> mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /
<auzty> yes LambdaComplex , but when the user2 create directory / file, the owner become user2:user2 , and user1 didn't have any right to delete it
<LambdaComplex> auzty: try setting g+w on the directory
<LambdaComplex> i think that'll change the default permissions of files created in it
<LambdaComplex> or maybe i'm wrong
<wolftune> LambdaComplex: I'm back!! Thanks SO much! Ben64 thanks
<dax> ubottu: nickspam | jq-
<ubottu> jq-: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<LambdaComplex> auzty: oh, here we go. ''setfacl -d -m g::rw /path/to/directory/''
<LambdaComplex> auzty: that'll make any file created in the directory have g+rw by default
<LambdaComplex> might also wanna look into the use of the sgid bit
<auzty> wow, thanks LambdaComplex :) that i mean, thanks a lot :)
<e-vent> Anyone know why the coretemp module would be missing on an Intel Atom based ubuntu system?
<e-vent> Lm-sensors is a bit useless without it
<juanmapalad> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<nicomachus> lol
<LambdaComplex> auzty: yeah, it could be worth looking into setfacl and getfacl. facl is "file access control list," which is basically a way around the shortcomings of the standard unix permissions
<nicomachus> e-vent: what's the ubuntu version and kernel version?
<e-vent> Uname -a = 4.4.0-22-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 12 22:03:46 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<juanmapalad> i am about to start exploring ubuntu. any advice on materials for beginner? currently donwloaded ubuntu for desktop
<e-vent> Should be in 16.04
<LambdaComplex> auzty: since of course when you decide that every single user has to fall into one of only three categories....it's kinda restricting at times
<e-vent> Yup, it is 16.04, the CPU is a  Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D2550
<LambdaComplex> juanmapalad: 1. is this your first linux distro? 2. i should probably say something along the lines of "this is a support channel and therefore this discussion is more appropriate for #ubuntu-discuss"
<nicomachus> LambdaComplex++
<nicomachus> also:
<nicomachus> !manual | juanmapalad
<ubottu> juanmapalad: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<juanmapalad> LambdaComplex, yes
<e-vent> nicomachus, I have a feeling that it missing might be indicative of no support for the CPU. Which is amusing given the wifi card has a working temp sensor showing.
<e-vent> Bit odd though.
<sgronblo> ducasse: Btw, the compute stick worked perfectly for HD videos as long as they were in the right format (h264)
<LambdaComplex> juanmapalad: yeah, join #ubuntu-discuss and ask there
<nicomachus> e-vent: I wanna say it's probably a kernel bug. has it worked before?
<e-vent> Not to my knowledge.
<e-vent> Elsewhere the web seems to be indicating a lack of support for a lot of Atom based stuff
<LambdaComplex> e-vent: just to make sure, the cpu _does_ actually have a built-in sensor, right?
<e-vent> but those are dated 8 years ago in some cases.
<e-vent> LambdaComplex, I don't believe there has been any CPU made in the last decade without one.
<e-vent> Of any type, in any hardware from any manufacturer.
<LambdaComplex> no idea! just a thought
<e-vent> Pretty much all modern ones have thermal throttling built in, even my old crappy semprons had a thermal cutout!
<e-vent> :)
<nicomachus> e-vent: the only thing I'm finding is 6-7 year old bug reports from Jaunty.
<e-vent>  modprobe coretemp
<e-vent>  = modprobe: FATAL: Module coretemp not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-22-generic
<e-vent> It's also missing in the previous kernel
<nicomachus> e-vent: well, check in /lib/modules/4.4.0-22-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/ and see if "coretemp.ko" is there.
<e-vent> There is no hwmon directory.
<e-vent> Told you it was odd.
<nicomachus> uhhh. what
<nicomachus> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<mr2> :)
<e-vent> Nearly finished install the dist upgrade stuff
<piercedwater> which version are you upgrading from?
<piercedwater> I'm on 14.04 and I'm thinking of going to 16.04
<nicomachus> 16.04, 4.4.0-22
<e-vent> Last LTS release
<piercedwater> oh
<nicomachus> piercedwater: wait until July 21st.
<e-vent> 14.04 to 16.04, so far so good.
<piercedwater> why nicomachus
<nicomachus> piercedwater: because that's when the upgrade path for 14.04 -> 16.04 is released.
<piercedwater> oh ok
<piercedwater> ty
<nicomachus> !LTSupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<piercedwater> nice
<WARDEN> So, can connect/login via ssh to my server running 16.04, via domain/ip externally, however internally cannot get error of "Network error: Connection refused" server LAN ip is in DMZ zone, all firewalls disabled
<WARDEN> any ideas?
<SchrodingersScat> thought you figured out it was because you're inside the lan :P
<WARDEN> SchrodingersScat: But the billion dollar question is how do i get it so i can connect to external ip/domain from inside the lan?
<WARDEN> i have no problem sshing from internal lan ip to internal lan ip
<WARDEN> we ruled a few things out, but still have this one issue
<SchrodingersScat> so why no do that? or change your /etc/hosts to point to the one inside the lan?
<WARDEN> SchrodingersScat: Also for clairification, i am on a win10 system at the moment
<WARDEN> even though for the record im not fond of windows
<SchrodingersScat> I'm sure even windows has a hosts somewhere.
<WARDEN> do you think there may be a setting amiss somewhere?
<WARDEN> on the windows system that is
<SchrodingersScat> WARDEN: I was trying to navigate around the problem, if that's not what you want then I'll let you be.
<WARDEN> i was just curious on your thoughts, i am in fact looking for windows equiv of hosts file
<jorhell> hey whatcha
<Sebastien> so, im trying to find a way to make subdomains on my vps, so for example freenode.net/paste would be reached with paste.freenode.net
<Sebastien> running latest ubuntu
<WARDEN> Windows host file equiv is at C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\
<Sebastien> O_o
<e-vent> Yeah so that "update" just uninstalled my DHCP server
<e-vent> wtf
<e-vent> It also appears to have disabled the keyboards too
<e-vent> Upon generating the new boot init it cut me off
<e-vent> zfs module
<e-vent> I expect it to now cut me off again
<e-vent> Any idea why a kernel regen for zfs would crash the machine?
<e-vent> jesus christ what the hell did this update do to isc-dhcp-server
<leonoel> hi guys during install I click on the auto login, but my user is not auto login at startup, any ideas on how to fix this please?
<WARDEN> Will be back in a little bit
<Sebastien> WARDEN-temp-away, no need to use /nick for away, use /away
<somsip> !away (actually)
<somsip> !away| (actually)
<ubottu> (actually): Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<somsip> Sebastien: sorry - that says what you said. I thought it was different :)
<Sebastien> https://freenode.club/irc-behavior.html
<Sebastien> this is even better ^ :)
<WARDEN-temp-away> i also did that because i forgot what email i used with WARDEN nickserv registration and cant ret password
<WARDEN-temp-away> tty in a bit
<e-vent> nicomachus, now I have unbuggered my DHCP server
<e-vent> still no hwmon
<slima> Hi, I have a problem. I need bind9 with dlz-mysql, so I get source via apt, in debian/rules I'm added option, but when I do dpkg-buildpackage it's fail because of 'mysql.h: No such file' mysql.h is in /usr/include/mysql/ How can I add CPPFLAGS to dpkg-buildpackage?
<e-vent> brb
<e-vent> need to check a reboot wont nuke my gateway
<walrider> hii
<walrider> :)
<walrider> wc wc aLL
<walrider> ce manoj da
<Mac3lite> -=Help=- I am trying to triple boot my MacBook Pro with Ubuntu, Windows 10 and OS X 10.10 - I booted to USB Linux to install using rEFInd as my boot manager...going through the Ubuntu Install I hit a BootLoader install failed..
<walrider> wc klow
<lasindi> Hi all, does anyone here use mpi4py on Ubuntu (or potentially another Linux distro)? For me, running "from mpi4py import MPI" crashes python with a bunch of errors: https://bpaste.net/show/82a93eaa6835 From what I can tell it's something to do with the mpi4py install but would like to know if someone has a way to use Ubuntu's package of it.
<Mac3lite> Is a BootLoader the same as Bootmanager? Because I already have rEFInd alread installed and working, so can I continue Linux install without BootLoader?
<walrider> i think boot manager is to manage edit those boot loader
<walrider> nigga
<Mac3lite> I'm going to try completing install without BootLoader and see if I can launch Linux from the bootmanager
<debidi> xManger, xSupervisor, xHypervisor all this abstraction just makn everything needlessly convoluted
<Mac3lite> Is there a better chat room for setting up MacBook Pro' with Linux?
<walrider> dnt know
<walrider> maybe its there
<Mac3lite> Well Ubuntu installed successfully - but rEFInd isn't recognizing that Linux is installed...maybe I have to reconfigure it somehow
<Bashing-om> !mac | Mac3lite Maybe help here ?
<ubottu> Mac3lite Maybe help here ?: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Mac3lite> I'll check that in a second - I just tried REinstalling rEFInd via OSX to see if it picks up the Linux Partition this time...which I think it just did
<Mac3lite> yes it did!
<Mac3lite> now to see if Ubuntu will fully boot! fingers crossed....so far so good
<relyks> er
<Mac3lite> hmm it's just at a (initramfs)_ now... Gave up waiting for root device.
<unicornjedi> hey folks. Can someone help me choose which services to disable on BUM. My boot-up time is supah slow
<nkowdley> Hey guys, anyone know why the terminal colors look different between ubuntu and linux mint?  My bashrc has become violently pink since changing
<abortedbaby> hi darrenwu
<unicornjedi> nkowdley, oooh pink is da color of love. Your terminal is trying to say something.
<unicornjedi> nkowdley, mess with the profile setting located in the header menu
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/systemd-blame.html Isolate booting isaues .
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om, ooh... I guess this issue is gonna take some time to resolve... :| Well time to readddd
<donofrio> where would I find the netinstall for 16.04?
<darrenwu> abortedbaby, hi
<nkowdley> unicornjedi: perfect!  Thanks!
<abortedbaby> darrenwu: they can't keep a baby down
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: That is systemd tutorial .
<unicornjedi> donofrio, use the key words on google: 'Ubuntu Alternate Install'
<donofrio> alt is 700+ mb I need the cdrom not dvd
<unicornjedi> nkowdley, Oh you're welcome buddy!
<unicornjedi> donofrio, one sec
<Bashing-om> donofrio: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/xenial/ ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD .
<obrazu> I want to setup a static IP on my Server 16.04, unlike all the tutorials i've found so far my /etc/network/interfaces file has an extra section ...interfaces may have been defined in interfaces.d/*.cfg I tried to edit the .d/*.cfg file in but it didn't take
<unicornjedi> donofrio, download mini.iso
<donofrio> k
<donofrio> tnx
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om, good gawd, I was reading the page and I did systemd-analyze plot > /tmp/plot.svg and I opened up the image and itss huuuuuuuuuge
<unicornjedi> 32535 x 7290 pixels.. Lord have mercy
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om, start-up finished in 11.605s*kernel) + 5min 12.948s (userspace) = 5min 24.554s
<Bashing-om>  unicornjedi A lot of info .
<rhorse> does Unity support moving a window to the next workplace by dragging it to the edge?
<obrazu> How to set static IP in Server 16.04 involving /etc/network/interfaces.d/50-cloud-init.cfg
<lotuspsychje> rhorse: you can drag windows to another workspace yes
<rhorse> lotuspsychje: on my screen, dragging it to the edge just maximizes it in some way...
<obrazu> rhorse: maybe upper left corner?
<lotuspsychje> rhorse: oh, you need to use your workspaces icon first, then drag the window to the next
<lotuspsychje> rhorse: works when you see all 4 workspaces
<rhorse> lotuspsychje: pretty cool. I was hoping it could do the fluxbox thing...
<lotuspsychje> rhorse: perhaps with ccsm?
<rhorse> lotuspsychje: ok. Do you know the shortcut key for the workspace icon..?
<lotuspsychje> rhorse: not out of head sorry, i use the icon itself on the launcher
<lotuspsychje> !shortcuts | rhorse
<ubottu> rhorse: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2209015&seqNum=3
<rhorse> lotuspsychje: Thank you
<Tednash> hello gents
<lotuspsychje> Tednash: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Tednash> i just installed ubuntu on a raspberry pi 3. i'm trying to get quake 3 to run on it, following this set of instructions: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=18853
<nisqually> I just came in to watch, and learn
<lotuspsychje> !arm | Tednash
<ubottu> Tednash: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Tednash> k
<lotuspsychje> nisqually: good idea, there is also #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<nisqually> Can it get interesting.
<lotuspsychje> yes
<nisqually> Ty
<nisqually> Just a quick question...   Is Ubuntu working in the Arm arena?
<somsip> !arm | nisqually
<ubottu> nisqually: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<obrazu> nisqually: i'm running server 16.04 on a raspi2
<nisqually> Cool
<lotuspsychje> nisqually: alot is being worked on, see also #snappy perhaps
<[Saint]> The ARM Arena. Two SoCs go in, only one comes out.
<nisqually> I am writing some of this down.  before my head forgets.
<obrazu> Weird issue, I set a static IP in /etc/network/interfaces and that ip works, but ifconfig still shows my dhcp address, and it also still works. how do i fix this?  (server 16.04)
<gde33> funny, I forget how I enabled middle click scroll in firefox but it gets stuck scrolling
<[Saint]> DHCP reservation tables made me super lazy on the static ip client side front.
<nisqually> join #ubuntu
<obrazu> [Saint], this seems to be a new issue/layout with 16.04
<nicomachus> nisqually: you're already here, friend.
<[Saint]> obrazu: dunno - I do all my static adressing with DHCP reservation tables since years ago
<[Saint]> just sharing an anecdote, sorry.
<nisqually> k..
<nisqually> join #ubuntu-offtopic
 * [Saint] hands nisqually some /'s
<syntax_> Hi. I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a problem I have been having with installing wine1.7? I keep getting a particular error message which, after googling, I have not been able to resolve. I am using Ubuntu 13.04. After running "sudo apt-get install wine1.7" I get this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16503755/
<lotuspsychje> syntax_: its recommended to use package versions, specific for your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> !latest | syntax_
<ubottu> syntax_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Bashing-om> !raring | syntax_
<ubottu> syntax_: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<gde33> I've found the about:config for autoscroll but if I disable that middle click loads urls from clip board in the current tab
<syntax_> lotuspsychje: I've been able to install wine1.4 and wine1.6 but not wine1.7. My problem is that the program that I want to run apparently only works on 1.7
<syntax_> lotuspsychje: thanks for your help. Is your advice to update my version of ubuntu before trying to install wine1.7?
<gde33> ah middlemouse.contentLoadURL, ok.. nmv
<Joaquin-V> does xeyes serve an actual... purpose?
<lotuspsychje> syntax_: no, using the wine version for your ubuntu version
<Joaquin-V> all I've seen it useful for is to do this: https://a.pste.pw/NZR.png
<lotuspsychje> syntax_: if your program doesnt work on current wine, please file a new bug
<[Saint]> syntax_: though you probably should be wanting to get off eol ubuntu anyway
<lotuspsychje> Joaquin-V: eyes follow your mouse
<syntax_> lotuspsychje: ok. thanks. Is it possible - while not recommended - to use a version of wine that is not for 13.04?
<Joaquin-V> lotuspsychje: yes, but does it actually have any applications in which it'd be useful?
<lotuspsychje> syntax_: first do what [Saint] advised
<Joaquin-V> so far it's only been the butt of every Linux joke
<Joaquin-V> from what I've seen
<lotuspsychje> Joaquin-V: does the manpage show you anything usefull?
<Joaquin-V> "Xeyes watches what you do and reports to the Boss."
<[Saint]> bm nnnnnnnnnnbndfcv
<[Saint]> bah - sorry. kitten.
<syntax_> lotuspsychje: thanks for your help. Have a good night! :)
<Joaquin-V> come on, even the manpage is jokes
<lotuspsychje> Joaquin-V: some linux packages are meant to laugh...like cowsay
<Joaquin-V> lotuspsychje: oh
<lotuspsychje> Joaquin-V: depends your idea of 'usefull'
<Joaquin-V> just wondering if there's any way in which one would say "oh, I could use xeyes"
<lotuspsychje> Joaquin-V: perhaps someone found this real usefull, who knows :p
<[Saint]> I like 'sl'
<michael_p> hi
<michael_p> took me serveral versions on ubuntu to get steam working i have it working under 14.04
<mac3lite> Anyone ever have Firefox just not work in Ubuntu? Launch it and it just shows a black page completely?\
<michael_p> i use chrome
<Archeus_> hey ppl
<Archeus_> can someone tell me how to follow the 7th step of http://www.newerth.com/smf/index.php/topic,17598.0.html ?
<Archeus_> i have Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller
<macopython> Can anyone tell me the location of history command ?. I don't get anything in "which  history"
<Wulf> macopython: it's a bash builtin
<macopython> Wulf: Ohk. Got it
<macopython> So it means I can't modify it. right ?
<Wulf> macopython: what are you trying to do and why?
<Archeus_> can someone tell me how to follow the 7th step of http://www.newerth.com/smf/index.php/topic,17598.0.html ?
<Wulf> Archeus_: no
<Archeus_> i have Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller
<Archeus_> <-- __Nautilus__ has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds) atm
<Wulf> Archeus_: find a guide for your graphics card
<Wulf> Archeus_: and check if you can actually use it for 3d
<Archeus_> ah
<Archeus_> i dont know anything about my graphic card
<macopython> Wulf: Basically I want to create my own history command
<macopython> Which can log timestamp too
<macopython> I was looking for bash hooks too but didn't find much in that area
<Archeus_> should i use this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCrkDJjhw_k ?
<Wulf> macopython: why?
<Wulf> macopython: is "script" what you're looking for?
<macopython> Wulf: yes. I want to view it on browser on some other system and sort it etc
<macopython> Wulf: Not exactly a "script"
<somsip> macopython: watch the real history file, and create a new entry in your history file with a timestamp when something is add. Libnotify IIRC
<somsip> *added, and inotifywait not libnotify
<Wulf> somsip: ~/.history is only written when I exit my shell
<Wulf> +bash_
<somsip> Wulf: so it is. Oh well
<somsip> macopython: man history - loads of stuff in there and some of it might be useful
<macopython> somsip: Thanks
<macopython> Wulf: I'll surely look into libnotify
<Tommy2> helllo, how do you get a program to run automatically at startup (it is not in the repo, just from a tar.xz)
<Tommy2> i read, that you need to edit "/etc/rc.local"
<Tommy2> e.g.  the way i run the FOO program now is:  cd ~/bin/FOO  && sudo ./FOO
<plytro> Tommy2: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/202698/how-can-i-run-a-program-as-a-root-user-when-my-ubuntu-15-04-machine-starts-up
<plytro> assuming you are a 15.xx or greater
<Nene1> hello all
<Tommy2> plytro, thanks! do i have to move FOO to this folder? /usr/local/bin/ ?
<Ben64> Tommy2: what is foo
<Nene1> i updated the kernel on my ubuntu machine, and i didnt reboot the machine. so my machine is still pointing to old kernel... but i want latest kernel version which i applied...
<Ben64> Nene1: reboot.
<Nene1> how to get it before reboot
<Nene1> Ben64: before rebooot****
<Tommy2> ben, FOO is just program that i downloaded from a tar.xz
<Ben64> Nene1: you need to reboot, that's how it works, you can't boot off a kernel when you're already booted from another kernel
<Ben64> Tommy2: right, but what is it
<Tommy2> oh, a VPN
<Ben64> openvpn or something wouldn't work?
<Ben64> kind of weird having to run something as sudo each boot
<[Saint]> workaround for not bothering to grab the right group access?
<Tommy2> openvpn doesnt work with it.  yeh, i think i read your not supposed to run VPN with sudo, but it needs that to work
<Nene1> i can go into ment.lst file and see the available versions.. but i want a single command to get it
<Nene1> Ben64 ^^
<Ben64> Nene1: what?
<plytro> Nene1: if you want to be running the new kernel, you must reboot
<somsip> Tommy2: openvpn here with no sudo
<plytro> thats it
<plytro> openvpn doesn't work for me without sudo
<plytro> I just use network manager
<plytro> the routes never get established properly if I don't sudo openvpn configfile
<Nene1> plytro: yeah i agree... but i just want the kernel version i will get after reboot
<plytro> you cant have it
<plytro> you can't load it
<plytro> it doesn't work that way
<plytro> you want to know what it will be?
<plytro> or you want to be running it?
<plytro> because you can't run it without a reboot
<somsip> plytro: Nene1: I'm wrong. I am using sudo...
<Guest97273> test
<somsip> !test | gustav___
<ubottu> gustav___: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Nene1> plytro: i want to know what version it will be
<tak_fate> test
<plytro> didn't you watch your install?
<Nene1> plytro: i can do that... but i want to take that version with one command and use in my scripy
<Nene1> script***
<Ben64> Nene1: for what purpose
<Nene1> Ben64: to check the pkgs related to that kernel
<Ben64> that doesn't make sense
<ROldan> HOw i can join to the chanel of spanis support?
<Ben64> ROldan: /join #ubuntu-es
<plytro> Nene1: check them how?
<zjk> Hi, can someone please help understand the aptitude output? I also posted my question here [ http://askubuntu.com/questions/774513/what-does-the-aptitude-why-and-why-not-mean ]
<ROldan> HOw can i fix an error in installation of photoshop cc with playonlinux, tells me Error 16
<hateball> !wine | ROldan
<ubottu> ROldan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Ben64> zjk: you should be on 14.04.4
<ROldan> ubottu: But not is the same that i run the aplicarion with "Playonlinux"?
<Triffid_Hunter> ROldan: pol is a frontend for wine
<zjk> @Ben64 Thanks I'll try update
<ROldan> Triffid_Hunter: so is the same if i use Wine or POL to install it?
<flamsky> Hello everyone
<Triffid_Hunter> ROldan: dunno, never tried.. I don't use POL, but afaik it creates a specific wine setup tailored for each app
<plytro> Nene1: ls -rt /boot/vmlinuz*|tail -1|grep -Po '\d+'
<plytro> there is your most recent kernel version
<plytro> not in a great way to use for sure
<plytro> but there it is
<ROldan> Triffid_Hunter: im gonna try only with wine
<PinealGlandOptic> hi everyone! what is the easiest way to open PDF, select several specific pages and export them to another PDF?
<Nene1> plytro: thank you.. thats working but kernel version is divided into 4 lines
<plytro> you didn't say you wanted it in one line :P
<plytro> I really don't understand your use case though
<plytro> what is your script doing with other packages?
<sailendra> hello there
<sailendra> i am having strange problem my swap space is not utilized it shows 0% used even when system ram is 45% utilized
<hateball> !info pdftk | PinealGlandOptic
<ubottu> PinealGlandOptic: pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-4 (xenial), package size 681 kB, installed size 2873 kB
<plytro> sailendra: thats a good thing
<Ben64> Nene1: it would help a lot more if you explained what exactly you're doing
<Female_19> Hello
<PinealGlandOptic> ubottu: thanks, going to install it!
<ubottu> PinealGlandOptic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nene1> plytro: Ben64 : i am just checking  linux-image-extra-{kernel} version is installed or not before reboot
<plytro> do you not trust apt?
<Female_19> I want to install Ubuntu on my mobile phone. Lenovo K3 Note ... How to do?
<sailendra> plytro:  sorry for asking stupid question but in what case does it suppose to use my swap
<plytro> when you run out of real ram
<plytro> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Female_19> khusur phusur
<plytro> sailendra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Why_is_my_swap_not_being_used.3F
<plytro> specifically that
<Nene1> plytro: i do... but i want to make sure
<plytro> so you dont
<plytro> I mean has this burned you or something?
<plytro> have you gone through multiple upgrades of kernels where the extra package wasn't installed?
<Ben64> here's a silly way to check "dpkg -l | grep linux-image-extra | tail -n1 && dpkg -l | grep linux-image-[3-4] | tail -n1"
<sailendra> plytro: thank you it works now i tried to exceed my real ram and swap is used. thank you so much
<Stiward> I have a problem to install photoshop cc using wine, someone can help me?
<Ben64> Stiward: #winehq
<Stiward> Ben64: ?
<Ben64> that's where to get help with wine
<plytro> 2 people in 20 minutes with the same photoshop cc in wine problem
<Ben64> same person
<plytro> join/parts hidden
<plytro> missed that
<zjk> Hi, I'm tring to upgrade from 14.04.2 to 14.04.4.  All I can find about how to achieve this is http://stackoverflow.com/questions/35431143/how-to-update-from-ubuntu-14-04-3-to-14-04-4
<plytro> Nene1: diff <(dpkg -l | grep linux-image-extra | tail -n1 |sed -e 's/[a-z].*[a-z]   //g' -e 's/amd.*//g' -e 's/\s*//g') <(dpkg -l | grep linux-image-[3-4] | tail -n1|sed -e 's/[a-z].*[a-z]   //g' -e 's/amd.*//g' -e 's/\s*//g')
<zjk> But it seems the stackoverflow question does not have a proper answer
<plytro> if $? == 0 then they are both installed
<plytro> otherwise no
<Stiward> Ben64: anyone helpme there
<plytro> Stiward: wine != ubuntu
<plytro> go to the wine channel for questions about wine
<Ben64> zjk: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<plytro> granted my sed is not the most efficient
<plytro> but if you don't know too much about regex, they are simple to parse
<Tommy2> Ben64,  HOw do you enable "dist-upgrade" for when you click the "software updater" icon?
<Ben64> Tommy2: idk, i like terminal
<plytro> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Tommy2> in Linux Mint it is just a checkbox,  how do you do it in ubuntu?
<Ben64> Tommy2: i think it's on by default
<user>  hi all. i faced this issue https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1006838-start-0.html on my freshly 16.04 Xubuntu installation. My system has already (by default) the symbolic link mentioned on this thread (http://pasteboard.co/11gfPQvc.png). Any idea to override this issue?
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<Tommy2> Ben64,  no it's not, i just tried it right now, and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  gives me more updates, (while the Icon, gives me none)
<Bernard63> Good morning. Yersterday I ran into a boot ptob after mounting a network drive and backing up my system on an external drive.
<ubuntu-mate> how do i install updates
<brushdemon> sudo apt full-upgrade is a good alternative :)
<Bernard63> I am online with LIVE/CD. Need some help.
<plytro> Tommy2: IconsPage/info.png Dist-upgrade is the default upgrade method used by Synaptic. To change the upgrade method, choose Preferences from the Settings menu, then click on the General tab and adjust the System upgrade entry.
<Ben64> Tommy2: just checked mine, and it includes everything
<Bernard63> Boot messages Trying to boot with network connection Wait for another 60 sec. But no booting at all.
<ubuntu-mate> im using a usb boot will everything be in place if i exit
<Bernard63> Doesn|t look like a bad backup. Because the backup files seem all to be in place on the external harddrive.
<plytro> Bernard63: same here
<plytro> er
<plytro> Ben64: same here
<Tommy2> plytro, thanks, my Synaptic says "smart upgrade"  not "dist-upgrade",  but it does include more updates, than the "software-updater" icon.  So how do you get the Software-Updater to do "smart upgrade" or "dist upgrade"?? Ben64
<Bernard63> plytro: Bad weather
<plytro> Tommy2: what does update-manager say?
<Ben64> Tommy2: 'update-manager' does dist-upgrade by default
<Tommy2> i am on Xubuntu 16.04
<plytro> me too
<plytro> I don't even have synaptic
<plytro> if you hit alt-f2
<plytro> and type update-manager
<Tommy2> 'update-manager' runs the same thing as the "software updater" icon.   and it says everything is already up-to-date
<plytro> and dist-upgrade from the cli give you more packages?
<Tommy2> hmmm, there is a message in the Terminal, i can paste it
<Tommy2> plytro, yes, dist-upgrade from the cli give you more packages--- that is my exact question. why?
<Ben64> put the output from dist-upgrade into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Bernard63> I mean it is a damn shit problem. I cannot boot my szstem anymore. Can anybodz give me a hand.
<plytro> Tommy2: https://i.imgur.com/F6eyNLg.png
<Tommy2> https://zerobin.net/?ad4e02db09f21d74#mSmSKNTbmx3Yr7D71lUvZ8FrsQrH/XPXviTC8ZtJ+lo=
<plytro> Tommy2: https://i.imgur.com/CTMAheP.png
<plytro> same download size
<Tommy2> that's what my Terminal says, pastebin
<plytro> what does dist-upgrade show in terminal vs the update-manager tool in the gui?
<Tommy2> plytro,  https://zerobin.net/?ad4e02db09f21d74#mSmSKNTbmx3Yr7D71lUvZ8FrsQrH/XPXviTC8ZtJ+lo=
<Tommy2> plytro,  they both say "already up to date"
<plytro> your paste doesn't show a running of dist-upgrade
<Tommy2> plytro, ok, one second
<Tommy2> https://zerobin.net/?2732470686498e75#WaanzU+MzAf6ozKVpxb+f8xCURhXfb2RZuC9DfqNdAQ=
<UbuntuDude> how to make Ubuntu sound notification when the battery charge reaches a specific level?
<plytro> Tommy2: so  update manager isn't showing that   accountsservice libaccountsservice0
<plytro> need to be upgraded?
<Ben64> Tommy2: thats not a dist-upgrade thing
<plytro> all those other ones are flagged for removal
<Nene1> plytro: Ben64 : thank you for your help
<plytro> not upgrades
<Tommy2> plytro, Exactly  "accountsservice libaccountsservice0"
<plytro> get a screenshot of update-manager
<plytro> the gui
<Nene1> finally i am using this command ---> "ls -rt  vmlinuz* | tail -1 | grep -P '\d+'| cut -d '-' -f2-"
<kalenpw> UbuntuDude: You can write a script similair to the one linked here but with a sound instead of a notification and when volume reaches a higher level http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/60778/how-can-i-get-an-alert-when-my-battery-is-about-to-die-in-linux-mint
<Tommy2> plytro, it says "The software on this computer is up to date."  - do you need a screenshot of that?
<Tommy2> the gui
<plytro> Nene1: with mine you can just do it with one command
<plytro> almost no script needed
<Nene1> yeah
<ubuntu-mate_> hello
<Ben64> idk, my command is the best
<ubuntu-mate_> can someone help me
<kalenpw> How can I make it so I don't see join/ quit messages in irssi? I used the following: /ignore #xkcd-signal MODES JOINS PARTS QUITS and still get notifications
<Ben64> ubuntu-mate_: not until you ask a question
<plytro> if [ $(my big command) ]; then reboot; fi
<ubuntu-mate_> My question is I am installing ubuntu mate from a usb and currently have windows. In the installation process, it is telling me to either upgrade my old ubuntu or erase disk
<somsip> kalenpw: you've only turned them off for #xkcd-signal channel. Replace that with the cannel you want to ignore them for
<ubuntu-mate_> i dont want to lose windows
<kalenpw> How can I make it so I don't see join/ quit messages in irssi? I used the following: /ignore #ubuntu MODES JOINS PARTS QUITS and still get notifications
<Ben64> ubuntu-mate_: what do you want
<ubuntu-mate_> how should i go about this ?
<kalenpw> oops didn't mean to repost sorry bout that thanks! didn't even realize that new to irc and just copied the command
<ubuntu-mate_> i want to leave windows untouched but replace thi new ubuntu with my old one
<Ben64> ubuntu-mate_: you should be able to choose "something else"
<ubuntu-mate_> ok where do i go from there
<Tommy2> plytro, is it okay to autoremove those "flagged for removal packages" even if i run programs from TAR.XZ?
<Ben64> format the partition(s) you want to replace with ubuntu, and set the mountpoint(s) for them
<ubuntu-mate_> or should i press the button that says to erase ubuntu 14.04 and reinstall
<ubuntu-mate_> will that reinstall mate?
<Ben64> yes
<ubuntu-mate_> so it will install mate instead of the old ubuntu correct?
<Ben64> if you have ubuntu mate dvd/usb in....yes
<de-facto> ubuntu-mate_ in "something else" you can choose your old ubuntu disk (which will be overwritten, as root "/", check format on this). Also if you have a separate swap or home you can choose to use it in "Something else.." for your new installation
<Tommy2> ubuntu-mate_,  the easy solution is to get a second HDD/SSD for ubuntu, or even just a flash drive
<ubuntu-mate_> ok thank you very much guys
<Tommy2> ubuntu-mate_,  i have never "dual booted"  HDD's are cheap nowadays
<de-facto> ubuntu-mate_ i meant "old ubuntu partition" on your disk. all those are partitions on your disk
<Tommy2> ubuntu-mate_, .. and then eventually you won't need Windows anymore, anyway  :)
<ubuntu-mate_> thanks tommy
<Archeus_> how to resolve this Dependency is not satisfiable: libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.16.2)
<Tommy2> plytro, any ideas on my dist-upgrade problem?
<Ben64> Tommy2: the updates you see on command line aren't important, so they aren't immediately shown by update-manager by default
<Archeus_> how to resolve Dependency is not satisfiable: libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.16.2) ?
<Tommy2> Ben64, i know, so how do i get the update-manager to do the "unimportant" upgrades?
<gde33> My desktop icons have arranged themselves above my monitor. Is there some way to move them?
<Ben64> Tommy2: did you look in the settings
<Tommy2> Ben64, the synaptic settings only affect -> synaptic
<Ben64> i didn't say synaptic
<Tommy2> the "software & updates" settings, i'm there now.  i dont see a "dist upgrade' or "smart upgrade" option.  (like you do in Linux Mint)
<Ben64> what do you see
<Tommy2> Ben64,  all the repo choices
<gde33> is there a way to move desktop icons with the keyboard?
<de-facto> gde33 i dont think so, you can maybe move the selection  though, which DE are you using?
<ubuntu-mate_> does ubuntu mate 16.04 automatically come with FireJail?
<Guest4> how is ubuntu 14.04 vs. 16.04
<gde33> de-facto: I selected the ones outside the screen with the arrow keys, added a visible one with ctrl click then dragged them into the view port :)
<McLight> Any opinions on the two distros
<McLight> or versions I should say
<YankDownUnder> McLight, If you truly think about "release date" and all that follows a "release", the 16.04 release, in about say six months time, will be solid as a rock...and I state this out of pure reality, nothing more. Therefore, it would depend on what you wish to use your installation for...
<McLight> Yeah that's what I was thinking
<McLight> I'll wait
<YankDownUnder> It's been like that from the beginning, and it's like that now - so nothing changes, hmm?
<YankDownUnder> McLight, Is it a "critical" installation, bro?
<McLight> no
<McLight> just a alternative to winblowz
<YankDownUnder> McLight, Right...so if it's not critical, then you can experiment...but you know where I'm going with that...
<McLight> yeah when I first installed 14.04 right after release transmission wouldn't work
<McLight> I've matured I don't need bleeding edge
<de-facto> gde33 clever :)
<YankDownUnder> McLight, In comparison to MS Windows, I shall tell you this: In the past several weeks, "Die Hard" Windows users that are clients of mine literally, after seeing a machine being booted off a USB - and seeing a laptop that I have - running Ubu - just switched right then and there...and several more are coming aboard...
<McLight> you might not like this....
<McLight> but my fav is OS X
<McLight> built on freebsd
<YankDownUnder> McLight, 16.04 ain't really "bleeding edge" - for that, use Fedora...however, 16.04 is solid enough right now...and very usable...
<YankDownUnder> McLight, The machine next to me is OSX...just upgraded to 10.11.5 as of this arvo...but that's for a different channel...
<Ace0> hi
<YankDownUnder> McLight, The folks that I migrated have been ecstatic about the change, the speed...and using vbox for their "Outlook" running seamlessly, well, it's a "shoo in"
<Ace0> 0110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101
<McLight> YankDownUnder which version of Ubuntu do you use xfce, unity, mate, cinnamon you get the idea
<Ace0> 011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101020101010101010101010101010001010110101010101000101001001
<Ace0> 010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101010201010101010101010101010100010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100
<Ace0> 100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010102010101010101010101010101000101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001
<Ben64> Ace0: stop.
<Ace0> 010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101020101010101010101010101010001010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101
<Ace0> 000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101010201010101010101010101010100010101101010101010001010010010101011010101010100010100100101010110101010101000101001001010101101010101010001010010010101011010101
<YankDownUnder> Right...that was NOT interesting...
<McLight> YankDownUnder which version of Ubuntu do you use xfce, unity, mate, cinnamon you get the idea
<YankDownUnder> McLight, Tell ya, bro, I used to LOVE Gnome 1.4.6...way back when...and that being the case, my FAVE is "Mate" - however, I don't really care about much of anything other than usage and speed...so, XFCE is my choice for when I'm doing "virtualisation" related stuff...or other support related stuff...because it's just fast, nothing gets in my way, and it's, well, fast...otherwise, I stick to Mate...sometimes Cinnamon...but mostly
<YankDownUnder> Mate.
<radicate> I'm trying to apt-get install some package and it complains about not being able to install a package I tried to install a few days ago?
<radicate> How do I get out of this mess? ;o
<YankDownUnder> radicate, If you explain with a bit more detail, that might help...
<Mathisen> radicate, easyer for someone to help you if you paste the output...
<Mathisen> radicate, in a pastebin ofc not in chan
<radicate> http://pastebin.com/7fLXV3SJ
<YankDownUnder> radicate, Have you tried to "sudo apt-get remove build-essentials" => and then re-install it?
<somsip> radicate: do you want libssh2-php?
<radicate> YankDownUnder: Nope, but why would it matter? it doesn't even seem to try installing it, only complains about a package I've given up on due to failure installing
<somsip> radicate: there is a script trying to access a command that does not exists. IME, delete the post install script at /var/lib/dpkg/info/libssh2-php.postinst and remove it again. It may leave artifacts elsewhere though
<YankDownUnder> radicate, I'm merely trying to offer a logical resolution. It would be a safe ideology to remove a package, then re-install a package to see if the error persists. Quite simple logic, nothing to do with abstract thinking.
<somsip> radicate: or edit that file to delete the call to php5enmod, then it might clean up everything else too
<zjk> After sudo apt-get dist-upgrade /etc/issue still shows me 14.04.2
<zjk> Should I be expecting to see 14.04.4?
<Ben64> zjk: yes. what kernel are you running? (uname -a)
<zjk> Linux TP 3.16.0-71-generic #92~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 12 23:31:46 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> zjk: did you run "sudo apt update" before?
<zjk> Not so sure. I think I do have done that
<Ben64> oh, you're on the 14.10 kernel
<k1l_> then run "sudo apt update && sudo aot full-upgrade" to make sure :)
<zjk> E: Invalid operation full-upgrade
<Ben64> apt, not apt-get
<k1l_> just "apt" not "apt-get" :)
<zjk> Oh I see...
<zjk> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<zjk> I have this feeling that my system is a mess already
<Cursed_God> zjk: run : sudo do-release-upgrade
<Ben64> no
<k1l_> Cursed_God: no. that is bad advice.
<zjk> My main goal is to install libdbus-1-3:i386
<zjk> So I can use teamviewer
<Cursed_God> k1l_: why?
<k1l_> zjk: can you run this and show the url "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<YankDownUnder> Official upgrade path: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<zjk> http://termbin.com/f9dy
<k1l_> Cursed_God: the do-release-upgrade command is used to change the ubuntu release version from 14.04 to 14.10 or from 14.04 to 16.04.
<zjk> Wow I thought I deleted ia32-libs-raring.list
<k1l_> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ia32-libs-raring.list:deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted universe multiverse
<k1l_> i would remove this at first
<zjk> `nc termbin.com` really cool
<zjk> done that
<Nolt> hi
<k1l_> zjk: what is the issue with libdbus-1-3 now?
<zjk> k1l_: http://termbin.com/cn7e
<zjk> I also asked this question here [ http://askubuntu.com/questions/774513/what-does-the-aptitude-why-and-why-not-mean ]
<k1l_> zjk: why  force the 32bit version?
<zjk> I wanted to use teamviewer. it required the 32-bit version
<zjk> http://termbin.com/um3k
<YankDownUnder> zjk, Don't suppose using the Chrome remote desktop (free)(64bit) works for ya, hmm?
<zjk> YankDownUnder: didn't know about it I'll try that
<k1l_> zjk: are you sure its a package for ubuntu? it lists "yum" in that output
<YankDownUnder> zjk, Yeah bro...it's kinda free...kinda easy to use...kinda works with any/every platform...and free...did I mention it was free? Oh yeah, it's free.
<zjk> k1l_: the part above the yum was supposed to show apt-get, somehow it is broken
<k1l_> zjk: teamviewer gives out .deb packages
<k1l_> zjk: http://www.teamviewer.com/de/download/linux/
<zjk> I tried. same issue. libc6:i386 required
<k1l_> zjk: "sudo apt-get purge teamviewer; sudo apt-get purge teamviewer:i386; sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libasound2:i386 libfontconfig1:i386 libfreetype6:i386 libjpeg62:i386 libpng12-0:i386 libsm6:i386 libxrandr2:i386 libxrender1:i386 libxtst6:i386 libxinerama1:i386; wget --continue 'http://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_i386.deb'; sudo dpkg -i teamviewer_i386.deb; sudo apt-get install -f "
<de-facto> zjk btw if you just need to broadcast your sceeen you also can use something like https://meet.jit.si  with chromium-browser and that tiny js extension it automatically installs for sharing your screen (but no remote control). it also provides group video/text/editing and such
<nocturn> Hi, I have an issue with Libreoffice impress on Ubuntu 16.04, it does not happen on the same version of libreoffice on 14.04.
<k1l_> teamviewer is one of the typical prop. programs that need your system to become a mess. its even not native program, its running in wine.
<Cursed_God> i installed unity to 16.04 gnome but its missing from unity greeter https://gist.github.com/c8be5f4d90ce1916ec80a02bb7c7f602 ; https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c0194d9b8618b141d78a75736384404f
<nocturn> when copying, inserting or saving slides, the soffice.bin process takes a lot of CPU, making impress unusable
<YankDownUnder> ...hence the usage of something nice and free like Chrome Remote Desktop...
<zjk> de-facto
<zjk> de-facto
<zjk> de-facto: thanks I'll keep a note
<YankDownUnder> (it's free)
<mrbeans> who am i?pwd
<dota> a
<de-facto> zjk its all open source you even could run that on your own server (its based on java video selective forwarding unit, xmpp server and several extensions to that). client side is pure JS/WebRTC with that tiny extension for screen sharing https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-meet
<dota> ^^
<zjk> k1l_: http://termbin.com/loqa
<zjk> still the libc6:i386 issue
<k1l_> zjk: "sudo apt install libc6:i386"   see why its blocked
<zjk> libc6:i386 : Depends: libgcc1:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<zjk> if I do "sudo apt-get install libgcc1:i386" it outputs a lot info
<de-facto> hmm is that system already multiarch or woudl he need to enable i386 in dpkg maybe?
<k1l_> zjk: show that
<zjk> http://termbin.com/dq9p
<Dumle29> So if I'm having issues with dropbox?
<Dumle29> I can't get it to start
<zjk> cat /var/lib/dpkg/arch
<k1l_> zjk: welcome to the non-multiarch mess
<zjk> amd64 and i386 both there
<zjk> So is it holeless?
<zjk> hopeless?
<k1l_> zjk: this is wrong. it wants to remove the whole system.
<zjk> The reason I want to use teamviewer is that I want to debug webrtc
<k1l_> zjk: i dont know where that bad depencies come from. maybe from using that old raring repo
<de-facto> zjk what does "dpkg  --print-foreign-architectures" print you out?
<zjk> i386
<de-facto> hmm ok
<zjk> I'm giving up. I really appreciate all your help
<de-facto> zjk maybe you are interessted in something like https://www.browserling.com
<zjk> amazing. It's free
<de-facto> time limited though if free
<dota> Anyone met such a problem? When I open 2 PDFs with Document Viewer, I can't choose the right window by clicking the launcher button of Document Viewer
<azizLIGHT> how do i tell if my middle click on the mouse is working or not
<azizLIGHT> trying to middle click things in firefox and nothings happening
<azizLIGHT> i can scroll up/down but not middle click
<azizLIGHT> any ideas
<lyze> azizLIGHT, Enter "xev" into a terminal window
<lyze> azizLIGHT, This opens a new small window where you can test keyboard / mouse features. just press the middle mouse button on to that window and see if the console outputs something that it was pressed
<YankDownUnder> azizLIGHT, Have you enabled "autoscrolling" in Firefox? If not, you may want to do that...then restart Firefox and try this all over again...
<azizLIGHT> lyze: im not seeing any buttonpress or buttonrelease event for the middle mouse button, but i can see them for the left/right clicks
<azizLIGHT> YankDownUnder: yeah i checked that setting, i always had it enabled
<lyze> azizLIGHT, then your button doesn't work
<azizLIGHT> so my middle mouse really is not working, physically, hardware wise...?
<azizLIGHT> oh no
<de-facto> zjk also in the past i liked to use VNC via HTML5 like https://kanaka.github.io/noVNC/ and X11VNC/TigerVNC/RealVNC or such, also if the target is linux i can recommend somthing like http://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php
<azizLIGHT> ok its working after i turned the mouse on/off
<azizLIGHT> weird
<YankDownUnder> azizLIGHT, Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2092090
<zjk> de-facto: I'll try that.  It's not just failing to install teamviewer make me come here. It's my ignorance about how the package system works annoys me. It still seems a mystery to me why libc6:i386 failed to install
<de-facto> zjk or even windows remote desktop/VNC or such if you use windows on the target and use remmina to connect to that from linux client. i guess you also might be able to tunnel that over ssh or vpn or such
<zjk> de-facto: Yearh I do use windows at the other end
<zoe__> Hi! How can I create a shortcut to create new file in Nautilus please ?
<de-facto> zjk is it in the same network behind a NAT or does the connection go over the internet?
<zoe__> Is "touch filename.txt" a good command to do that ?
<zoe__> (in the shortcuts creator)
<YankDownUnder> zoe__, Could do
<de-facto> zoe__ you can create some in ~/Templates and then right click in nautilus to use those templates
<zjk> de-facto: different NAT. one at my office, one at my home. I didn't apply for a company VPN. Since my office has faster internet, I'll trying to use that at home
<de-facto> zjk hmm but then the limiting factor still is your home internet i guess, if you get vpn from your company you might be able to just use windows remote desktop protocol from your home linux client (dial in via vpn, then you are behind the company NAT and should be able to connect with remmina or rdesktop i guess)
<Cursed_God> hi i installed unity to 16.04 gnome but its missing from unity greeter https://gist.github.com/c8be5f4d90ce1916ec80a02bb7c7f602 ; https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c0194d9b8618b141d78a75736384404f
<tables> how do i change hostname in my terminal?
<tables> user@host
<tables> how can i even put a fake one on there?
<SwedeMike> tables: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9540/how-do-i-change-the-computer-name
<zjk> de-facto: My home Internet do okay within China. But I use a proxy in google cloud which is faster connected in my office
<de-facto> tables ~/.bashrc the variable for your prompt is PS1
<de-facto> but that does not change your hostname systemwide
<sjmulder> hi all. I’ve seen the packaging guide but left wondering what I am to do if I want to have a straightforward command line tool included in the ubuntu apt repository
<sjmulder> do I have to build packages myself for LTS and current flavours of Ubuntu and/or Debian or are there maintainers with a bit more experience who take up such small packages?
<de-facto> tables after you changed that you need to source it like ". ~/.bashrc"
<de-facto> sjmulder can you be more specific about what you want to achieve? there are ppa's with many packages provided by third party packagers, if you find a "debian" dir for your package you can build it yourself with "dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc" and install that with dpkg or gdebi
<mcphail> sjmulder: You, or someone else, will need to become a package maintainer, get it onto Debian, and continue to maintain the package in the long term. It is a big commitment
<mcphail> sjmulder: If you don't want to take on that level of responsibility, have a look to see if snappy meetes your needs
<rilleh> I'm having issues with iTerm2 shell integration and Ubuntu, anyone here that have got it to work?
<rilleh> It works on my Mac
<sjmulder> de-facto: I have a simple but useful program which is finished & tagged 1.0.0 on GitHub. I want other people to be able to install it easily in Ubuntu
<rilleh> Nevermind, I found the problem
<rilleh> tmux :(
<sjmulder> de-facto: ideally if there is a team of people who do such things I’d be happy to have them maintain the packaging, otherwise I have no issue tacking it up myself
<sjmulder> mcphail: thanks for the explanation and tip there, I’ll have a look at snappy
<asdffff> irc channel for history?
<de-facto> you can setup a ppa or even your own hosted repo (on your server somewhere). maybe #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-packaging can help you with that? not sure
<de-facto> sjmulder ^^
<sjmulder> de-facto: that's one option, but Debian/Ubuntu packaging looks like an art in itself. I’ll hang around on that channel for a bit
<de-facto> sjmulder there is also https://build.opensuse.org/ if you want to support more distros (thats not debian specific), but i guess you have to do it on your own or find someone who maintains it for you
<sjmulder> oh that is awesome! I was hoping such a thing existed
<de-facto> sjmulder but it doesnt provide the standard debian packaging i think (not entirely sure) and might use something different to "debian" dir, hence maybe not provide .debs in such high quality than debian/ubuntu specific ways
<sjmulder> de-facto: I see. but just knowing it’ll build and run cleanly on all these distros is great
<barabasi> hi guys, anyone own a chromebook? I'm running ubuntu trusty and I'm kinda stuck on a step of installing rstudio
<de-facto> sjmulder maybe it uses something like https://cmake.org/Wiki/CMake:Packaging_With_CPack  but that almost might tend to offtopic i fear
<mcphail> sjmulder: to be honest, if you provide repo access and release tarballs using a sensible build system (automake/cmake/whatever), someone is likely to package it if it is useful enough
<sobersabre> hi. I'm trying to connect a maching to ad using: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html
<sobersabre> I think everything worked ok, except that it doesn't work :)
<sobersabre> I have smbd, nmbd up, I have sssd up, and ntpd is up.
<sjmulder> mcphail: it’s this: https://github.com/sjmulder/json-yaml useful for a very specific audience. I use it for getting readable output from web API's w/ curl myself
<sobersabre> But getent passwd user doesn't work.
<sjmulder> I don't think it's really interesting enough that someone will pick it up on their own
<sobersabre> I might have installed something that I shouldn't and it clashes. can somebody help ?
<sjmulder> sobersabre: how did you install it?
<de-facto> sjmulder if you want a full development build system you also might be interessted in using something like jenkins/tuleap or such
<Qwertie> Should this be marked as confirmed because I found a driver that fixes the problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1550905
<sjmulder> de-facto: yeah. I was planning to set up something like that with maybe some Docker images/VMs/that Debian tool for various distros that I can use for future projects too
<sobersabre> sjmulder: what do you mean by "it" ?
<mcphail> sjmulder: looks useful. It would, probably, benefit from a simple automake conversion with some pkg-config checks for your dependent libraries. The debian packaging process can use that automatically
<researcher123> after recent updates on ubuntu 14.04 my pc fails to recogniseModem. Wht should I do? PLEASE HELP ME
<sjmulder> sobersabre: the thing you installed. was it a package, an installer?
<researcher123> it was updated by automatic update
<sobersabre> sjmulder: I used only packages, initially I've installed an ldap client, after it worked, I went to google, and then read the aforementioned official howto and followed it to the letter.
<sobersabre> I've not ran: net ads join -k -d7 and collected the output, I see some errors I haven't seen before.
<sobersabre> sjmulder: ^^^^
<sobersabre> sjmulder: e.g.: pdb_create_builtin_alias: Could not get a gid out of winbind
<researcher123> how to uninstall recent automatic updates?
<somsip> researcher123: look in /var/log/apt/history.log and remove them.
<YankDownUnder> sobersabre, I'm merely observing this conversation...what is the aim...you're connecting a workstation to an AD server, yes? Just wondering, bro.
<researcher123> thanks somsip , I will try
<sobersabre> researcher123: you would need to install previous version. you can extract that by analyzing the file somsip suggested... but there's no convenience "uninstall previous update" button.
<sobersabre> researcher123: you can have a procedure of snapshotting/backing up the system before an update. then you just roll back.
<researcher123> sobersabre: how do I install previous version?
<somsip> researcher123: now that's the difficulty...
<researcher123> sobersabre: is it to be installed by bootable pen drive previously created?
<sobersabre> researcher123: depends on the pacakge. some packages you can reinstall: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<de-facto> researcher123 the previous versions might be still sitting in /var/cache/apt/archives/  but if you want future updates id recommend find out what went wrong with your updated versions
<researcher123> sobersabre: ok.thanks
<sobersabre> researcher123: but for some packages it's not so easy, e.g. if you upgraded the kernel package and removed previous one...
<sobersabre> and if you have some proprietary drivers lying around...
<sobersabre> YankDownUnder: you are correct.
<de-facto> researcher123 you also easily can choose different package versions and pin versions in GUI with synaptic btw
<researcher123> de-facto: thanks
<sobersabre> researcher123: de-facto: "easily" is a relative term
<researcher123> hmm
<de-facto> yeah ofc whats not ? :P
<sobersabre> if it is easy to you to dig docs for every step you make, and you're unfamiliar, and you have unbound amount of time for this game, you're ok.
<researcher123> limited time and not much familiarwith docs
<sobersabre> researcher123: try stack-exchange and stuff....
<researcher123> whats that
<sobersabre> but validate the dates are recent to your version.
<sobersabre> researcher123: if you don't know what's stackexchange, you're in deep shite...
<slima> Hello, I have problem with startup apps in sequence, I have bind9 and mysql; bind9 require mysql to start. So I added in /etc/init.d/bind9 # Should-Start:      $network $syslog $mysql next I did update-rc.d bind9 defaults
<slima> but after reboot, bind9 wont start
<researcher123> i can't connect to internet
<sobersabre> sjmulder: so ... I was kinda hoping you're familiar with the matter of the subject....
<researcher123> i will try reinstall
<researcher123> hat i can do correctly
<sjmulder> sobersabre: I’m afraid not - it sounded like you installed the wrong package and maybe needed only apt-get remove or such but it's a fair bit more complicated than that, ha
<de-facto> researcher123 dont forget backup though (even if you dont plan reinstall ;)
<researcher123> hmmm
<researcher123> i have my backup
<researcher123> thanks for the care
<mkings> whois chu
<Cursed_God> hi i installed unity to 16.04 gnome but its missing from unity greeter https://gist.github.com/c8be5f4d90ce1916ec80a02bb7c7f602 ; https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c0194d9b8618b141d78a75736384404f
<ubuntu-mate_> hello duded i have a question. iam new on linux system. i have bootubuntu mate from usbstick. i want use mate onlz from usbdriv must be i installed on it or when i onlz run ubuntu mate from usbdrive save all file and settings
<ubuntu-mate_> greey from germanz
<auronandace|work> !usb | ubuntu-mate_
<bazhang> ubuntu-mate_, is the usb persistent or not
<de-facto> ubuntu-mate_ how did you install ubuntu mate on your usb thumb drive?
<ubuntu-mate_> i have installed the ubuntumate.iso on usb drive and i have *only run from usb drive / i want to install on usbdrive for all datas and new programs
<bazhang> ubuntu-mate_, so it's live, not persistent
<bazhang> !usb | ubuntu-mate_
<ubuntu-mate_> ok also i must run iso from antoher usb drive to install it on this one right
<auronandace|work> ubuntu-mate_: or a livecd yes
<de-facto> ubuntu-mate_ you also can run it entirely within RAM i think
<ubuntu-mate_> hmpf... okay right i think i isntaled on cd thanks see u
<ubuntu-mate_> better tahn win10
<ubuntu-mate_> greez leminsc8
<weihhh> hello
<de-facto> its the "toram" parameter added in grub to the kernel cmdline, but he left already, oh well
<ccopland> exit
<ccopland> quit
<ccopland> quit
<RavinduL> Hi! How do I enable the default mouse & touchpad driver on Ubuntu 15.10? I uninstalled the Synaptics driver (which I installed) because it didn't scroll properly with `sudo apt-get purge synaptik*`
<RavinduL> Now my touchpad doesn't work
<RavinduL> How would I re-enable the default driver that's pre-installed in Ubuntu>
<RavinduL> `xinput list` shows my touchpad
<Xano> I have a Lenovo Bluetooth Keyboard (model KT-1255) on Ubuntu 15.10. It worked until yesterday. I assumed it stopped working because the batteries are empty, so I charged it. However, I can no longer find it when scanning for Bluetooth devices in Ubuntu. Many other devices appear, and the keyboard's light indicate it is searching for a connection. I'd he grateful for some tips on how to debug this, as I do not know where to start.
<Xano> I did run all updates this week, so maybe that introduced new incompatibilities.
<de-facto> RavinduL maybe with something like "sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics", but that depends on what you deinstalled i guess
<RavinduL> de-facto, What I uninstalled was the synaptics touchpad driver from http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/synaptiks/kde-config-touchpad_0.8.1-2_all.deb
<nohitall> I am having an issue with eth0 and a bridge, I configured bridge ports eth0, but after network restart eth0 still has the IP and routing table has double entries for eth0 and br0, I tried ifdown/ifup eth0 but no changes, anybody got an idea? ubuntu 15.04
<Fleuv> Hi there, I'm trying to hook up a "samsung syncmaster 225mw" via HDMI and it does connect but it just works horrible. For example I cant click on spot I want to click; the displacement is not in sync with it's real coordinates. The display size is somewhat bigger than the screen size. These errors have been popping up when poking around in the display setting: "could not set the configuration for CRTC 700", "GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.Unmap
<Fleuv> pedGError.Quark._gsd_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code2: could not set the configuration for CRTC 700"
<anonymous_> sup people :P
<anonymous_> anybody here that can help me...
<Ben64> not until you ask a question
<Fleuv> same for me :D
<anonymous_> lol
<akis>  hi all. i faced this issue https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1006838-start-0.html on my freshly 16.04 installation. My system has already (by default) the symbolic link mentioned on this thread (http://pasteboard.co/11gfPQvc.png). I have to mention that thunar-archive-plugin can extract files but it cannot make new archives.Any idea to override this issue?
<anonymous_> why cant i move the windows on ubuntu if i plugin a mouse but whn i unpplug it it works fine again
<alkisg> akis, if you're having an issue with xfce, why not ask in #xubuntu?
<anonymous_> ?
<anonymous_> xubuntu?
<akis> alkisg: i asked in #xubuntu too. are you Greek?
<alkisg> Yup :)
<anonymous_> what ya guys talking about
<akis> alkisg: I am too. Are you writing from Greece too?
<alkisg> Yup
<alkisg> There's also #ubuntu-gr if you want to chat in Greek
<anonymous_> just help me somebody
<anonymous_> why cant i move the windows on ubuntu if i plugin a mouse but whn i unpplug it it works fine again
<anonymous_> please
<anonymous_> somebody its pissing me off i cant play steam games without a ,mouse
<uwe> greetings, I'm reciving a warning of google that my browser (chromium) is outdated and that i should upgrade to stay secure, but apt-get install chromium-browsers says: The following extra packages will be installed: chromium-browse > then quits gracefully !!!
<akis> alkisg: Me too. Athens. Do you have any idea on this issue? Its the 1st time i face it. there was no problem with previous distros. And as fas i see everything seem ok on the system.
<Ben64> anonymous_: your question doesn't make a lot of sense
<alkisg> akis, I'm not using xfce
<anonymous_> Ben10 if i plug in a mouse all windows freeze and i cant move maximize or minimize them but when i unplug it and use the build in mouse pad every thing works fine you got it now? ):
<uwe> sorry for the typos, its all chromium-browser ... and its not installing AND failing to tell me why ... :/
<akis> alkisg: ok, no probl, i went to #ubuntu-gr too to ask about it. Καλημέρα.
<alkisg> Καλημέρα :)
<Ben64> anonymous_: is the mouse good
<RavinduL> Hi! I installed the Synaptics touchpad driver according to the question at http://askubuntu.com/questions/453876/how-to-install-synaptiks-on-touchpad-on-ubuntu-14-04 How would I enable natural (reverse) scrolling for it?
<anonymous_> yes it works on windows
<anonymous_> its a gaming mouse
<anonymous_> no software needed
<anonymous_> ben64
<Ben64> maybe try a different one
<Glenn> How can I setup multiple WLAN
<anonymous_> ok ty
<zetheroo> I have a 250G SSD in my laptop running 16.04, and then I see this:
<zetheroo> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root utmp 518G Apr 27 16:40 /var/log/lastlog
<zetheroo> How is this possible? :D
<Habbie> zetheroo, du -hs /var/log/lastlog
<zetheroo> that gives: 44K	/var/log/lastlog
<Habbie> that's the actual size it uses
<zetheroo> makes more sense ...
<delf_> ahoi! i need help setting up gpg: i'm trying to add a keyserver in kleopatra, but if i click "apply" or "ok", the dialog closes but the keyserver-entry is not saved...any ideas?
<zetheroo> but why the crazy output with ll -h ?
<Habbie> do you have a user with a very high userid?
<Habbie> zetheroo,
<alkisg> zetheroo: it's called "sparse file", google it for definition
<zetheroo> hmm .... how do I see my uid again?
<Habbie> indeed
<Habbie> zetheroo, 'id'
<Habbie> some explanation here https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=192560
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 192560 in distribution ""/var/log/lastlog" too large, "lastlog" poorly designed" [Medium,Closed: insufficient_data]
<zetheroo> uid=1902118133
<zetheroo> :)
<Habbie> that's high
<Habbie> so what happens is that to store last login information for you
<zetheroo> I guess because I am logging into AD
<Habbie> the lastlog file needs to grow to accomodate all UIDs between zero and yours
<Habbie> luckily the kernel will 'fake up' these gigabytes of zeroes
<Glenn> How to find the ssid by command line
<Habbie> with what, indeed, is called a sparse file
<zetheroo> Habbie: huh ok
<zetheroo> Habbie: thanks for the clarification ;
<platter> After a failed/hanging ubuntu upgrade to 14.04 (not by me), I've booted from a recovery USB medium and I try to mount (readonly) the harddrive and it will not work, shows plenty errors in dmesg, like status: { DRDY ERR } http://paste.ubuntu.com/16505199/ . Is there hope for the drive? I've read somewhere that could be caused by a faulty cable?
<Habbie> zetheroo, no problem
<Glenn> How to setup multiple WLAN
<Glenn> Hi
<Glenn> HOW to detect if a Ethernet cable is connected
<Habbie> Glenn, ethtool eth0
<mcphail> platter: can be caused by a faulty cable or a loose motherboard power connection. I've also got a faulty motherboard which spawns those errors
<mcphail> platter: best to check the drive in another machine with a different cable
<platter> Good idea. I've previously switched the sata port around, but it did not make a difference. Btw. I've managed to mount the drive no with the 'noload' option
<platter> mount the drive now*
<brym> morning all. i understand i cannot dd my existing drive while it's in use. but can i qemu-img it while it's in use?
<rena_> Hi, I have Ubuntu 15.10 installed (not dual boot!). anyone had problems upgrading it without reinstalling everything? had a similar problem before and I was just wondering...
<brym> rena_: i had 14.04.1 installed, and upgraded to 16.04 on release day. i've encountered several issues as a result of not waiting for the official upgrade release.
<garcia> garcia
<k1l_> brym: still that NAS? please ask that NAS support or the support from the OS that NAS runs.
<brym> rena_: i'm now looking to virtualize my existing desktop and reinstall 14.04.1. small steps though, as this itself is proving troublesome.
<k1l_> rena_: the upgrades get automated testings. 15.10 to1 6.04 should work. but be aware that there are issues for amd video card users.
<brym> k1l_: the nas is only where i want to save the image. i appreciate i've gotten all the support i can from here regarding that.
<k1l_> brym: then boot a ubuntu usb stick and dd the hdd then.
<brym> k1l_: i will. i just wondered if it were possible to do it with qemu-img create, that's all. i know i can convert using qemu-img after dd'ing. and loading a .raw shouldn't be a problem either. just a curiosity :)
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> after upgrading Ubuntu 14.04 LTS to 16.04 I can no longer start apache2. I found that from this Apache VH https://ghostbin.com/paste/r9uma the line PerlRequire       startup.pl breaks Apache
<leeyaa> any idea how to debug it?
<leeyaa> im getting segmentation faults
<leeyaa> works fine on 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | leeyaa
<leeyaa> !ltsupgrade
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: not recommended yet to upgrade from 14.04 yet
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: i know. i am updating a dev server
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: so you are saying to wait? i was hoping i can debug it
<RandomUser1234> I have a bad laptop that only has 512 MB of DDR2 ram, can it run ubuntu 16.04?
<leeyaa> RandomUser1234: yes it can
<lotuspsychje> RandomUser1234: lubuntu or xubuntu sure
<leeyaa> just make sure you use some lightweight desktop env
<RandomUser1234> So should I install lubuntu?
<RandomUser1234> I have regular ubuntu 16.04 on the usb
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: perhaps reinstall apache?
<lotuspsychje> RandomUser1234: 512ram is bit low for unity
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: by reinstalling you mean apt-get install or completely ?
<RandomUser1234> lotuspsychje: so lubuntu should be good?
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: could try reinstall apache only perhaps
<lotuspsychje> RandomUser1234: its your choice really mate, some love lubuntu, some xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> RandomUser1234: checkout lubuntu and xubuntu website perhaps?
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: nope still segfaulting
<RandomUser1234> lotuspsychje: this is only for my grandma who needs internet to browse and skype to call family.
<RandomUser1234> lotuspsychje: as her windows xp is virus filled
<lotuspsychje> RandomUser1234: lubuntu is the lightest in normal cases
<lotuspsychje> RandomUser1234: but i had 1 machine perform better on xubuntu
<RandomUser1234> so xubuntu is lighter?
<RandomUser1234> this laptop has DDR2 512 MB ram
<lotuspsychje> RandomUser1234: lubuntu is the lightest normally
<k1l_> !lubuntu | RandomUser1234
<k1l_> RandomUser1234: with 512mb ram Lubuntu is your only chance
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: try a 16.04 liveusb and test apache there perhaps?
<RandomUser1234> There's multiple alternate downloads for lubuntu
<RandomUser1234> can i get a recommendation?
<Habbie> RandomUser1234, url?
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: nah ill just propose our devs to wait
<leeyaa> or debug their crap
<k1l_> leeyaa: from 14.04 to 16.04 versions changed. make sure your setup still works with all the new version of apache, php, etc
<leeyaa> k1l_: I used to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 without issues. any new major changes with this release ?
<leeyaa> i dont see major changes in httpd
<k1l_> leeyaa: that depends on the stuff in use.
<leeyaa> but maybe mod_perl is different
<leeyaa> k1l_: its a perl app
<k1l_> leeyaa: like there were major changes in php and mysql
<leeyaa> not part of this node, only httpd and mod_perl
<leoknudsen> Hi @everyone, is there anyone that might know how to use the --with-gettext flag while installing php gettext on a 14.04 machine?
<k1l_> then look at the errors you get and what exact issue it is. i am just guessing from your "it doesnt work" information
<leeyaa> k1l_: it is a segmentation fault [ 1792.958926] /usr/sbin/apach[3479]: segfault at 5 ip 00007f8e5c043cfe sp 00007ffdb4abcf00 error 4 in Pid.so[7f8e5c043000+1000] and this is the strace output https://ghostbin.com/paste/4p7x7
<leeyaa> so nothing useful in logs except the segfault error in syslog
<RandomUser1234> which alternate lubuntu should I get?
<RandomUser1234> for a laptop that has 512 MB of ram
<k1l_> RandomUser1234: what about lubuntu desktop 64bit.iso?
<RandomUser1234> the laptop isn't quad core
<savig> hii guys
<k1l_> doesnt matter. as long as your cpu is 64bit go with 64bit OS
<savig> installed windows 10 and ubuntu 16.04 in my lap and can't access my partitioned drives in ubuntu. need to ntfsfix every time when using ubuntu
<leeyaa> k1l_: he has 512mb memory, not a good idea to get 64 bit
<savig> any solution??
<RandomUser1234> k1l_: how can i tell if the cpu is 64bit? It's an Intel Celeron processor 530
<k1l_> leeyaa: 32bit/64bit is not about amount of ram.
<leeyaa> k1l_: 64 bit tends to use a bit more memory
<SwedeMike> RandomUser1234: http://ark.intel.com/products/33100/Intel-Celeron-Processor-530-1M-Cache-1_73-GHz-533-MHz-FSB-Socket-P   "Intel 64 YES".
<k1l_> RandomUser1234: that is capable of 64bit
<leeyaa> k1l_: at one of our offices we got 30% memory usage increase by just switching to 64 bit Ubuntu
<k1l_> leeyaa: and 32bit is dying. like chrome dropped 32bit builds. other distributions are following. so if you want a modern desktop, go for 64bit
<de-facto> savig does windows use an ssd cache or such?
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: and cpu takes over heavy work also
<RandomUser1234> i hope this 512 DDR2 MB laptop can handle 64bit
<lotuspsychje> RandomUser1234: it will
<savig> nopes ,
<leeyaa> k1l_: thats not a valid argument in his use case. anyway :)
<k1l_> RandomUser1234: it can when the cpu can. so go for it
<RandomUser1234> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<RavinduL> Hi! How do I remove a package `musique` that shows up in list.txt after I run `apt list > list.txt` as "musique/wily 1.1-2.1build1 amd64"?
<RandomUser1234> not sure what to download for 512 MB ram
<SwedeMike> RandomUser1234: if you have any possibility to upgrade ram on that laptop, it'll be worthwhile for your usage. See if you can find some used memory somewhere, or something.
<savig> Iam used lubuntu 15.10 earlier with no such problems
<RavinduL> I tried `sudo apt-get remove musique`, with no success
<de-facto> savig so what are you doing exactly, what does not work, and how do you expect it to work?
<k1l_> RandomUser1234: use the "desktop 64bit iso"
<lotuspsychje> RandomUser1234: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<lotuspsychje> RandomUser1234: or the 14.04 if you like
<RandomUser1234> lotuspsychje: But the desktop versions is saying you need 700 MB or more
<lotuspsychje> RandomUser1234: make a liveusb out ot the iso
<k1l_> RandomUser1234: space on the cd/dvd. or what is the issue?
<RandomUser1234> Desktop (Graphical Installer)These versions are suitable for PC's with over 700 MB of RAM. Do not try to install 64 bit on a 32 bit machine. Installing 32 bit onto 64 bit is safe. These images require either DVD or USB for the image.
<RandomUser1234> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<savig> just enter the partitioned drives normally without the error message
<RandomUser1234> Alternate is a non-graphical installer image used for computers with less than 4.3GB hard disk space and below 700MB RAM. Use the alternate versions for non-standard setups
<savig> in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> RandomUser1234: you dont need the alternate install
<RandomUser1234> I believe I do as I couldn't run a live version of regular ubuntu
<de-facto> savig sorry cant help you if i dont understand what you are doing there
<k1l_> RandomUser1234: the thing is: the desktop iso is a live system. on <700mb ram systems that is very slow. so they suggest to use the alternate install cd because that is a visual reduced installer like the old windows ones.
<RandomUser1234> k1l_: so i'll try the alternate
<k1l_> RandomUser1234: they both install the same system in the end. the live-system just needs more ram becuase it needs to load the live system into the ram. which the alternate installer doesnt.
<savig> actually I done nothing.....installed ubuntu 16.04 and windows 10 in my lap.........the problem is can't mout the partitioned drives in ubuntu , show problem like windows is in hibernate or somthing.....
<boxmein> savig: windows never shuts down fully anymore
<RavinduL> savig, Disable fast startup within windows to fix that
<boxmein> savig: shutdown is called "hybrid shutdown" and means that services/etc get hibernated while rest gets shutdown
<boxmein> savig: there should be what RavinduL said, an option to turn that off and still enable full shutdowns in windows
<de-facto> savig ah ok so you want to access your windows 10 partition from ubuntu? you need to "really shut down" windows for that, normally it goes into hilbernation mode (which does not write everything to disk)
<boxmein> savig: thing is, in hibernation, the partition becomes waaaaaaay fragile
<RavinduL> savig, http://acer-in.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/37059/~/windows-10%3A-enable-or-disable-fast-startup
<boxmein> savig: stuff like hiberfiles, memory locations etc have to stay the same for a successful boot
<TomyWork> my kubuntu 14.04 machine is much slower than usual after a DNS outage. i have t on of tabs and consoles open, is there anything i can try short of a reboot
<savig> Ohk
<k1l_> savig: boot to windows. then remove the "fast reboot" option on that partitions. so they get clean shutdown and are mountable by other OSs
<boxmein> savig: well there's like one hiberfile but point remains
<savig> but where should be that fast reboot option in windows 10
<radicate> So by accident I ran the command 'stop'
<radicate> And ended up not being to log back again as it apparently corrupts the Xauthority?
<beepbeep_> I want to automate adding something to a users crontab, so I can't use crontab -e. How would I do this?
<k1l_> savig: something like this: http://www.windows10update.com/2015/05/windows-10-tutorials-66-how-to-enable-or-disable-fast-startup/
<de-facto> savig i dont know how to "really shut down windows", i just know per default it does hilbernation and fast reboot, but maybe you also can ask in #windows for that
<savig> wow thanks for the link  kill_
<savig> thanks guys , for the help
<savig> I think It should fix the issue
<isene> After upgrade to 16.04, my authdeamond got kicked out of the building and I now need to run "/usr/sbin/authdaemond start" upon laptop restart. How do I make sure it runs automatically?
<isene> Where do I put what?
<Guest92238> Hi All, I'm trying to install eclipse che on 14.04. What is the ubuntu equivalent command for "bin/che.sh run --remote:<ip>"
<Ben64> Guest92238: "bin/che.sh run --remote:<ip>"
<Ben64> Guest92238: although i have no idea what "eclipse che" is or why you're running a random sh file
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Guest92238> Ben64: what is the remote ip here?
<Ben64> Guest92238: ?
<brunch875> Guest92238: It shouldn't differ from other distributions. As in "the ubuntu equivalent" should be "exactly the same"
<brunch875> unless your manual specifies otherwise
<tonio> #meta-it
<Guest92238> brunch875: so here is the context. I has intalled the eclipse che on AWS ec2 ubuntu 14.04 instance. But I'm not able to access the eclipse che through the browser
<OerHeks> Open source workspace server and cloud IDE. http://eclipse.org/che .. so you run it in docker?
<OerHeks> .. che in docker on top of 14.04 on aws ?
<Guest92238> OerHeks: yes, in docker
<Guest92238> OerHeks: I had follwed this guide: https://eclipse-che.readme.io/docs/configuration-che-on-ec2
<OerHeks> why not docker direct ? https://docs.docker.com/engine/installation/cloud/cloud-ex-aws/
<NetworkingPro> Hey everyone.
<Guest92238> OerHeks: it only talks about docker but not the eclipse che
<wuu> NetworkingPro: hi
<NetworkingPro> how are ya wuu ?
<wuu> NetworkingPro: productive morning but running low on coffee -> emegency is at hand
<NetworkingPro> wuu:  I can understand that. I'm debating on coffee. I can't just drink it black, so I have to add sugary things to it.
 * NetworkingPro is also trying to figure out why my android wear device wont show up in the UP app.
<Dulcin> Hi, I was on a fully updated Ubuntu 15.10 and ran do-release-upgrade this morning. Later it was on a locked screen and I was unable to log in, now the locked screen is frozen... when I check the processes I dont see any heavy processor usage... is it safe to reboot?
<Dulcin> or should I wait or do something else?
<wuu> NetworkingPro: nah everybody should drink it as they like - can't realy say this is the only way - my coffee version is dependent on multiple states ;)
<Dulcin> My mouse still works in the lockscreen, but pressing the cancel button doesnt seem to do anything and the password field is disabled
<mcphail> Dulcin: you're the 2nd person I've seen report that in here. Can you file a bug, please?
<wuu> NetworkingPro: what UP app ?
<Dulcin> Ok, what did the previous person do to fix it?
<wuu> Dulcin: can you still switch to the virtual shells ?
<mcphail> Dulcin: if you log into a virtual terminal and run "ps aux | grep update" and "ps aux | grep dpkg" it will show whether anything else is still running from the updater
<Dulcin> wuu: I can
<Dulcin> Ok ill do that
<wuu> :)
<mcphail> Dulcin: I had to do a similar thing as Compiz crashed during the update. I wonder if the same thing happens when the screen locks?
<Dulcin> There's 3 processes with system-crash-notification
<MrZone_> What does the "do-release-upgrade" command do?
<wuu> Dulcin: mcphail is faster than me <- I'll fetch some coffee
<mcphail> Dulcin: they'll be awaiting confirmation in the GUI which you will never be able to give them. Just kill htem
<NetworkingPro> Im not so hot at awk, would someone mind helping me out?     Im doing this command:  ps -eo pid,cmd,etime | grep vlc
<NetworkingPro> which returns 57354 /usr/bin/vlc -I dummy -vvv     15:35:00
<NetworkingPro> I want to use awk to single out just the pid
<lelapin> Hellooooo
<beliali> hello good people. im trying to run a binary, but am getting errors. checking strace i can see that its a permission issue (open("/filename.so.7", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)). The permissions look fine, ownership too. The weird part is that if i reboot the machine the issue goes away. I tried running ldconfig to no avail. A
<beliali> ny help would be appreciated.
<Habbie> beliali, literally "/filename.so.7" ?
<beliali> :) no
<lelapin> If any good adviser on Linux software and tweaks is available I could use some advice. Thx. :)
<Habbie> lelapin, just ask your question in here
<survietamine> hello, is there a recommend way to build deb packages? Xenial provides dovecot 2.2.22 and I'd like to have 2.2.24 which is available on http://xi.dovecot.fi/debian/dists/ but it will be replaced by latest nightly.
<Dulcin> Ok I tried 'reboot' but it says 'Operation inhibited by 'UpdateManager' PID 2685 "xenial", user root), reason is "updating system". Guess I'll wait a bit longer
<survietamine> So, what would be a "good strategy"? Can I get the xi sources packages and try to imitate it?
<beliali> The actual filename is a symlink to the actual lib file. The symlinks and everything is fine. The point here being that if i reboot the machine there's no more permission problem. Thats why im stumped.. If more information is needed - tell me :)
<Habbie> beliali, the real name, you showing that all the perms are okay, would be a good start
<Ben64> survietamine: good strategy is to use the packages from the ubuntu repository
<mcphail> Dulcin: yep. Just check there are no processes asking for user input which will be blocking the update
<mcphail> survietamine: hacking around with hand-rolled .debs is a good way to break your system entirely
<beliali> Habbie
<beliali> └── #ls -la /usr/local/ze-clamav/lib/libclamav.so.7
<beliali> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 May 19 08:03 /usr/local/ze-clamav/lib/libclamav.so.7 -> libclamav.so.7.1.1
<beliali> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 18759045 May 19 08:03 /usr/local/ze-clamav/lib/libclamav.so.7.1.1
<survietamine> Ben64: but 2.2.22 shipped with Xenial is somehow broken
<beliali> open("/usr/local/ze-clamav/lib/libclamav.so.7", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<Habbie> beliali, please use a pastebin and show permissions for all path components
<beliali> yeah that makes more sense lol
<lelapin> Thx Habbie . I have to translate - on the fly- in french an audio interview, and I wondered if there was an easier way than Ctrl-tabbing between Audacious and [any] wordprocessor or text editor so I can synchronize the sound I need to ear and the focus that should stay on the wordprocessor.
<Ben64> survietamine: then post a bug report about it
<EriC^^> beliali: check the dirs leading up to that file
<Dulcin> mcphail: is there an easy way to check for those?
<beliali> EriC yeah i did that. And once again - if i reboot the server the issue goes away just like that without any more changes
<lelapin> I've seen that Audacious has many plugins, but I found none that could give a direct play/pause (at least) command without leaving WP's focus.
<survietamine> Ben64: so, the maintainer of that package doesn't check dovecot announcements on dovecot's mailing sites?
<Habbie> beliali, anything in dmesg before reboot?
<survietamine> Ben64: because on previous LTS I'm using, it's somehow never got upgrades
<beliali> Habbie, EriC http://p.defau.lt/?VaXSmmT3EDls45zLIB73ag
<Ben64> survietamine: not sure what you're saying
<Habbie> beliali, and the path components?
<mcphail> Dulcin: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1573952 for an example of what happened to me
<survietamine> Ben64: when new stable releases of dovecot are available, the author publishs new features and bug fixes
<beliali> Habbie how do i show them ?
<Habbie> beliali, ls -ald /usr /usr/local /usr/local/ze-clamav etc.
<beliali> right
<Ben64> survietamine: in ubuntu, versions of packages stay the same, to keep everything working together properly. bugs still do get fixed and backported or whatever
<Habbie> beliali, are you in fact root when you do this?
<beliali> Habbie http://p.defau.lt/?dr3eZfdWEiZo16QYEzBjlg
<beliali> And yes, im root
<Habbie> ok, anything in dmesg? or other logs?
<Habbie> i'm thinking apparmor maybe
<lelapin> Habbie, well, that doesn't seem to inspire anybody. ;)
<Habbie> lelapin, it happens
<Habbie> lelapin, audacity doesn't respect the media keys on your keyboard?
<beliali> dont know what apparmor is. Habbie, should i be looking for smth specific in dmesg ?
<Habbie> beliali, anything involving 'deny' or whatever around the time you try to run freshclam
<crocodilehunter> hello. I want to help document ZFS more. can anybody point me in the righ5 direction?
<lelapin> Habbie, No. I have an old Logitech kbd with MM keys actually, but only the special sound volume ones are active. All the extra function keys are not. (and if they were, would they go directly to Audacity if the focus is elsewhere ?).
<beliali> nothing in dmesg, syslog or kern.log when getting the permission denied :/ Gonna do a reboot and check the logfile
<Dulcin> ill be back
<beliali> Nothing that stands out in dmesg when rebooting either. There's obviously a bunch of stuff which i have no idea what means but nothing obvious..
<Goeland86> hi all, I've run into a curious issue since I upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04 - my phone won't appear in Nautilus anymore. I've double checked the udev libmtp rules (and hwdb file) to add my device back into it, rebooted, and still nothing in Nautilus. mtp-detect sees my phone, so what am I missing?
<bratner> Hi! After upgrade to 16.04 from 15.10, media volume-up/down keys stopped working on a wireless keyboard. Media keys work fine on the wired one.  Anyone has an idea how to debug this?
<Cablegunmaster_> question I am using a bashrc script to change my terminal title using set-title now im using it in a bash script but it only works after a "enter" has been inputted
<Cablegunmaster_> how can I simulate a "enter" in bash? :)
<beliali> Habbie you mentioned AppArmor. Anything i can check with that to see whats up ?
<Habbie> beliali, i haven't worked with apparmor myself, i suggest googling a bit
<CLoPa> Hi, I'm struggling to remove the popcorntime completely, which I had installed through wine. I'd tried remove it using the wine itself, but it doesn't remove the icons. Have anyone an idea how to remove the icons it?
<Goeland86> nvm found my problem - I was missing a line in /etc/fuse.conf
<mcphail> CLoPa: look for .desktop files under ~/.local/share/applications/wine/ and remove the popcorn time one
<CLoPa> Nice! Thanks!
<vinit> hello
<momomo> how do you run the update software to check for any updates?
<momomo> i have the automatic disabled
<momomo> sudo apt-get update is not working
<lyze> momomo, what's the error message you receive?
<vinit> i have upgraded ubunut 15.10 to 16.10 there are lots of error showing with red minus sign on my desktop
<vinit> 16.04
<momomo> lyze, i am not sure i get an error .. but i get this for update: http://hastebin.com/asuvuruwen.pas
<momomo> at the end
<momomo> so fucking retarded that it stops working becasue some repo stops working
<vinit> momomo uninstall your update manager then reinstall it your error will be solved
<momomo> vinit, command?
<momomo> fuck this... nothing ever works in crapubuntu
<k1l_> momomo: please tone down the language.
<momomo> cause -> action
<k1l_> the cause is you useing 3rd party repos that dont work
<momomo> k1l_, they used to work
<momomo> and now they down
<momomo> dont
<k1l_> and the ppa you use there doesnt even support 15.10
<momomo> and i have to be a f**** brain surgeon and waste an hour fixing
<momomo> it
<MrZone> >find new repo that works
<MrZone> >use it
<MrZone> profit?
<mcphail> momomo: then, perhaps, the sensible thing would be for you to avoid using PPAs in the future. They all come with a warning
<k1l_> momomo: remove that videolan repo and the wrong ppa then. easy as that.
<MrZone> bulding from source is what? "make ." and then "make install"?
<momomo> mcphail, maybe in the future, ubuntu will learn to **** handle such scenarios .. because people do need to use ppas because not everything is in the default repos
<MrZone> momomo: If the repo is down then what is the problem that you are faceing? Just remove it?
<momomo> and why have a software updater and a separate software center ... why not just have one place for all .. where you can view your updates as well
<k1l_> MrZone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<momomo> MrZone, i am not sure what the problem is
<MrZone> k1l_: The more you know
<MrZone> momomo: If you cannot reach or use the repo then you are going to need to remove it and find another one
<k1l_> MrZone: checkinstall will make it to a package (only for your system). so you could remove that more easily
<MrZone> k1l_: Yeah i gathered that. How does it decide on what to name the package?
<k1l_> MrZone: good question :) maybe from the make scripts?
<momomo> still no update dialog .. despite no errors
<momomo> i am on xfce
<momomo> but it should still work
<imr> hi, I uninstalled Zsh, because I was going back to BASH. but now *any* terminal emulator won't bring up a command line. halp?
<k1l_> MrZone: it will ask for that sort.
<frudo> hi
<frudo> i have maked image from root disk to another disk ..
<MrZone> k1l_: coolbeans
<frudo> another disk attached with new machine its not opening
<aep> how do i debug "Job failed to start"? where are the logs for that?
<aep> in upstart
<n0had0> hi is anybody else having problems with updating thunderbird?
<n0had0> its hanging on 80% for the last 10 minutes now
<k1l_> what problems?
<n0had0> ive changed the mirror a few times
<n0had0> if i use the updater i get an error to check my internet connection
<n0had0> so i resorted to trying through terminal
<user807> I've been googling a bit but only seem to find old search results. Is there a good way to get a Dash to also act directly as a calculator in 16.04?
<noonehere_> I'm using 15.10 and I have msgs whenever I update whether I want to upgrade to 16.04... how is the upgrade these days?
<noonehere_> I'm using kernel 4.2 so I guess it will be upgraded to 4.4?
<OerHeks> download the iso, put it on usb, for safety, then hit the upgrade button
<OerHeks> if you didn't have a backup of your data, it wasn't important
<n0had0> so, about that problem with thunderbird update
<tubbln> does anyone have wifislax installed on ubuntu?
<soverc> Is anyone using 16.04 server in a production capicity ? 14.04 is flawless for us. Since we use no openstack on the servers and I can upgrade python and Nginx myself why would I use 16.04 yet ?
<Habbie> because it delays mandatory upgrades by 3 years
<Habbie> because today it's python and nginx but later you might find yourself missing newer versions of more things
<pc_> gfro
<dadidado> hi
<pc_> habla
<dadidado> when I tried the <alt> menu a long time ago, the menus presented expended to system ones when the keyword was not found in the current window
<soverc> Habbie, understand about the support. Hesitant since it is new(ish) - Having said this issue outloud I will just stand up a few 16.04s and test against for 6months to a year and then just upgrade all.
<Habbie> soverc, if everything works today it does make sense to give 16.04 a month or 6 indeed
<Habbie> soverc, i don't like .0 versions either ;)
<dadidado> for exemple, beeing in firefox and pressing <alt> then typing VPN would present networkmanager's VPN menu
<dadidado> is there any way to have that back ?
<dadidado> I searched for hud options and appmenu options, but didn't find anything
<soverc> Habbie, I have 4 other 14.04s, going to keep the new one the same.....thanks for lisiting to me TYPE outloud
<Habbie> soverc, :)
<dadidado> does someone know the exact name of the <alt> menu ? appmenu/globalmenu/hud ?
<Glenn> Hi
<tartas> hello does anybody here speak greek
<Ace> hi
<Ace> again
<tartas> Ace; you speak greek?
<Ace> sorry why?
<DJones> !gr | tartas
<Ace> nope
<tartas> DJones; what's that
<tartas> i didn't get anything
<DJones> tartas: I thought there was a factoid to give info on the greek language channel, obviously not
<tartas> actually there's #ubuntu-gr
<DJones> tartas: I think the greek language channel is #ubuntu-gr
<DJones> Thats what I was looking for
<akis> hi all. I am wondering if a command  at erminal without sudo can make any change at system files?
<noonehere_> OerHeks,  how do you put it on usb?  Do you know?
<platter> I'm currently running 'sudo fsck.ext4 -fyvc /dev/...' on the drive, which failed during dist-upgrade (and it found 41/0/0 errors). Should I have used -C0? Or is that just a progress bar?
<noonehere_> Also, I installed Ubuntu Gnome...should I choose that?
<DJones> !bot
<lyze> !gr
<soverc> anyone everu used http://www.howopensource.com/2014/09/simple-linux-backup-to-dropbox/ or anything like it. I dont care to populate and connect to dropbox, only to push backups to
<platter> ah sorry, found the manual now for fsck.ext4, -C0 is just the progress bar. I misunderstood what's written here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<de-facto> akis it depends on how your system is configures. normally system files are owned by root and normally users not in root group woudl only have read access (644). but that  depends on the permissions, e.g. if some files are 777 or such everyone could write to them. you can see details by "stat /path/to/file"
<n0had0> can anybody download this or is it just me?
<n0had0> http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird/thunderbird_38.8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb
<akis> de-facto: i gave this command: ln -s /usr/share/applications/{org.gnome.FileRoller.desktop,file-roller.desktop} which i read somewhere. What kind (if any) of change could made on my system and how can i check it? after i gave the command the syste returned no error.
<platter> Is there a good way to recover from a failed dist-upgrade to 14.04 (was hanging at a dpkg setup step, as far as I was told, does not boot linux now) while I currently have the drive in a different, running 14.04 system?
<Powerless> does anyone know how to make the scanner from the brother dcp8065dn work?
<de-facto> akis it expands those (the {...} ) then gives several arguments to the program "ln" which makes symbolic links with the "-s" option. normally it woudl do that in the current directory as the user you currently are. but as it expands it will link ln -s <source> <destination> see "man ln". in short if you were not root or used sudo, and normal user does not have write access in /usr/share/applications/ you shoudl be fine
<Powerless> ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<skinux> How do I get the bottom-panel of 16.04 without actually installing 16.04?
<skinux> Is it possible?
<akis> de-facto: i was not root but only simple user and no sudo was at the begining of this command just to be sure that no change will effect my system. i was wondering because the system returned no error after i gave the command (wihout sudo)
<_russo> platter: your best bet is to make a clean install media for 14.04 and do a new installation over your current one leaving all your documents intact...
<noonehere_> did anyone reply to me? sorry
<platter> thanks _russo, that's what I "feared".
<platter> n0had0: seems fine, curl -I gives status 200 and Content-Length: 33023888
<Dulcin> What would happen if I reboot my PC during do-release-upgrade? (since my gui is frozen and I dont think its still doing anything even though the process is still there)
<Dulcin> It's been like this for a couple of hours now
<n0had0> trying to update thunderbird
<n0had0> on the main server i get Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.26 80]
<n0had0> and on au server i get hash mismatch
<pryorda> Hey Guys,
<pryorda> Where is the file manager preferences?
<n0had0> im tried  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<pryorda> I dont have a drop down thingy like this link shows
<n0had0> the update
<pryorda> https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/nautilus-views.html
<n0had0> im on 14.04 lts
<n0had0> *14.04.4
<pryorda> nvm figured it up
<pryorda> n0had0: that wasnt for you
<pryorda> what issue are you having?
<n0had0> i am trying to update thunderbird. on the main server i get Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.26 80] with any au server i get hash sum mismatch. ive tried several things and searching ubuntu has led me to believe this is normally an issue occuring with old unsupported ppas however im on 14.04.4 LTS
<n0had0> all the ppas are trusty
<pryorda> gist your error
<n0had0> save for one google one which i deleted in hopes it would work
<platter> n0had0: I would first try a third mirror
<blacknred0> is there a way that I could attach the results of grep and do echo?
<n0had0> platter ive used a few different au mirrors
<EriC^^> echo to where black
<EriC^^> blacknred0:
<Glenn> How to setup multiple WLAN
<Nimonas> hi
<blacknred0> EriC^^ so I am going grep -c 'something special' file.txt, and I get a number (let's say 5)  now, I would like to do echo "this is the result" 5
<aethelrick> blacknred0, grep "echos" it's results to the screen you can redirect these to a file or to another program using >, >> or | e.g. grep "something" somewhere > results.txt
<EriC^^> blacknred0: result=$(grep -c ... file) , then echo $result later
<blacknred0> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> blacknred0: no problem
<blacknred0> aethelrick: i'm trying to avoid storing it on a a file :) , but I'll keep that in mind for future ref
<davesidious> Hey folks - has anyone else had problems with lightdm not starting automatically after upgrading to 16.04 (with nvidia proprietary drivers)?
<n0had0> so two more software sources
<n0had0> the second one hanging on 79% a UK mirror
<n0had0> trying one in spain cause fuck it why not right
<k1l_> n0had0: is the download hanging?
<n0had0> that one did
<k1l_> n0had0: do you use some sort of proxy or vpn?
<n0had0> usually it completes to 100% then i get an error to check my net connection
<n0had0> nope no proxy or vpn, the farthest i went was changed the dns on my router to google dns
<n0had0> it has since been changed back to my isp and still the same problem
<n0had0> spanish mirror giving me hashsum mismatch
<k1l_> your disk isnt full?
<k1l_> i wonder why it hsould always stop at 80% on that package.
<aep> is there a way to not execute post install scripts?
<n0had0> 50gb+ free
<n0had0> well ive triple checked software sources
<n0had0> afaik internet is working fine
<k1l_> the update should come from the security servers anyway.
<n0had0> yes this is what is making this abit important
<n0had0> im thinking of just removing thunderbird completely
<k1l_> can you please show the exact output from your terminal in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<mcphail> n0had0: MTU set incorrectly?
<n0had0> automatic
<n0had0> k1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/16507039/
<de-facto> akis you can see the shell expansion (which depends on the files currently present) by "echo ls -s /usr/share/applications/{org.gnome.FileRoller.desktop,file-roller.desktop}" just echoing back what it would run with such a command
<k1l_> n0had0: did you run "sudo apt update" first?
<n0had0> of course
<n0had0> i was switching between software sources
<akis> de-facto: the system answered: ls -s /usr/share/applications/org.gnome.FileRoller.desktop /usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop
<n0had0> so naturally updating as i went along
<Trym> Need help configuring ufw firewall
<k1l_> n0had0: it didnt even load that file now. it just checked the hash of the old downloaded onbe
<k1l_> *one
<n0had0> ok hold on
<de-facto> akis yeah seems fine then i guess, those files exist on my unmodified system too (regular files). i guess what was meant by that command is place a link to those from your current directory as it would when running "ln -s /path/to/file" which woudl create a symlink called "file" in your current dir pointing to /path/to/file
 * riqdiiz Part
<thinky> hi there
<thinky> why does ubuntu dims the screen while i am watching online movie, or youtube videos or listening music?
<de-facto> akis actually what probably was meant in your guide was "ln -s /usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop" and "ln -s /usr/share/applications/org.gnome.FileRoller.desktop" placing links in your current directory "pwd" to those files
<platter> How can I install (L)ubuntu 14.04 from a 13.xx USB boot medium? I'd like to keep the USB as is, it's a backup/fallback.
<akis> de-facto: so it is concluded that no change was made and no symlink was made with this command?
<Trym> Firewall ufw config help?
<somsip> Trym: specify the problem and someone might know
<Trym> Hi somsip . Want to deny all in and out. And open for some ip out from my server
<nuex> i have a thinkpad x240 with ubuntu 14.04 and every time my laptop suspends audio stops working for my headphones (only) and it makes me sad
<k1l_> thinky: because your flashplayer doesnt block the dimming like real video players do
<nuex> i've looked everywhere on the internet fiddling with different audio things and nothing works
<nuex> has anyone else experienced this?
<de-facto> akis jup i guess so since "stat /usr/share/applications" shows 0755/drwxr-xr-x  which and owned my root GID, you can try "touch /usr/share/applications/file" as a normal user which woudl deny your write access to that location
<akis> de-facto: touch: cannot touch '/usr/share/applications/file': Permission denied
<de-facto> exactly
<n0had0> k1l_  ive used autoclean and clean to try and remove the package
<thinky> k1l_: but it happens while i am running video with VLC player too
<ecojustice> knuex a keyword search term that generally helps with unrecognized audio devices is: "an asound.conf file"
<akis> de-facto: so this is solved as i guess. one more...now...if echo doesn't return anything what does it mean?
<eein> hello. how can one correct dependency errors when a package has the wrong version listed as a dependency. in my case ruby 1 is being used when ruby 2 should
<ecojustice> not a solution, just an idea. standby so some ubuntu devs can help
<BluesKaj> thinky, your power settings, dim screen default times etc
<thinky> BluesKaj: it is good to dim the screen but i dont want it while i am watching or listening something
<aethelrick> thinky, have a look in settings->brightness & lock... is the "dim" option set?
<de-facto> akis echo returns what you give it as argument so "echo" just returns a newline but "   echo 'some cool string'    " returns you  that string with a newline
<thinky> yes it is on aethelrick
<aethelrick> thinky, try turning it off and see if this helps
<thinky> it is something ubuntu doesnt recognize while i am watching or listening that i am using the system
<n0had0> k1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/16507200/
<thinky> aethelrick: i dont want to disable screen dim option just it shouldnt dim while i am watching
<BluesKaj> thinky, it will if there's no input device activity , mouse or KB
<thinky> mouse and keyboard is working without problem
<aethelrick> thinky, ubuntu does not know you're sat there if you're not doing anything with the mouse/keyboard. If your app does not tell ubuntu to refrain from dimming then you must (or poke a key every now and again)
<k1l_> n0had0: your network got an issue with big files.
<thinky> i already poke a key when it happens aethelrick but it is annoying..
<n0had0> how can i be sure of this
<k1l_> where bis is 30mb :/
<k1l_> *big
<n0had0> would downloading a larger file make a difference
<de-facto> akis bash is very powerfull and can save you a lot of time, if you like you can read more about it on tutorials like those listed here http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/scripting/tutoriallist   also there is always #bash on freenode :)
<somsip> thinky: it's not a mobile phone that can detect when you're looking at it. Give it input, or change the settings
<n0had0> i just downloaded raspian
<akis> de-facto: more specifically...after i gave the command we discussed already, i gave this command to in my /home/user/.local/share/applications/ : ln -s org.gnome.FileRoller.desktop file-roller.desktop but i didnt see any change or symlink, so i gave: ln -s org.gnome.FileRoller.desktop,file-roller.desktop and again no change. Then i gave as advise me : echo ln -s org.gnome.FileRoller.desktop,file-roller.desktop and no answer was given. what happe
<akis> ned?
<BluesKaj> thinky, then change the dim screen timing
<somsip> n0had0: not supported here
<k1l_> n0had0: try to load it here for your matching architecture: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/thunderbird
<nickanon> Hello.. I am currently on ubuntu 15.04. I have separate root and home partition. I have downloaded 16.04. Can I install 16.04 only erasing root partition or I have to create a new partition table again?
<thinky> somsip: how can i give it input?
<thinky> by poking a button?
<somsip> thinky: key or mouse, as you've been told
<de-facto> akis you need full source paths for those
<thinky> windows recognizes it
<thinky> but ubuntu doesnt
<somsip> thinky: no, it doesn't as you've been told
<thinky> it s not about mobile
<BluesKaj> nickanon, yes , but make sure you use manual partitoning (something else) and set the mountpoint for /home without formatting it
<k1l_> n0had0: after that use "sudo dpkg-i packagename" to install that
<thinky> windows recognizes pc is under use while i am watching
<lyze> nickanon, why don't you just upgrade?
<akis> de-facto: i was inside /home/user/.local/share/applications after cd
<somsip> thinky: this isn't windows. It doesn't do that. As you've been told
<n0had0> it wont even download....
<thinky> ubuntu should fix this problem..
<somsip> !bug | thinky
<ubottu> thinky: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<de-facto> akis so you "cd  /home/user/.local/share/applications/" then "ln -s /usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop" and "ln -s /usr/share/applications/org.gnome.FileRoller.desktop" then you can see those with "ls -l {org.gnome.FileRoller.desktop,file-roller.desktop}" (note the last is LS)
<n0had0> but i just started downloading a 1gig file to see if its actually my net
<mikeymop> hey guys
<k1l_> n0had0: could be an dns or routing issue.
<n0had0> 500mb downloaded so far
<n0had0> 2 min left
<n0had0> would it be a problem with the website do you think?
<n0had0> can you download that file?
<aethelrick> thinky, if I were you I would simply untick the box to dim the screen OR you could write a shell script to inhibit the screen saver when certain programs were running (like VLC etc)
<k1l_> n0had0: had no issues with http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird/thunderbird_38.8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb
<thinky> aethelrick: like caffein?
<k1l_> thinky: it is working on ubuntu for real media players. like vlc or totem and such. its just that rubbish flash players in browser that is not working.
<thinky> never mind
<akis> de-facto: both files are there. i know that, but no symlink was created (actually now i dont want to create any symlink), just wondering want changes (if any) was done.
<thinky> thanks for your advices
<k1l_> thinky: and that is not a bug, its a feature. since you dont want to allow flash to have any access to your system since its a security issue
<HackerII> ^
<aethelrick> thinky, yes, just like caffiene
<thinky> but k1l_ nowadays online streaming websites using html5 instead of flash
<k1l_> thinky: not all.
<thinky> yep not all
<thinky> i just checked current website i was trying to watch lol
<thinky> it is flash !
<thebishop> hi all.  i'm reading that bumblebee is no longer the best solution for Optimus/Prime on Ubuntu.  is that true?  do i need to logout/login to use nvidia now?
<de-facto> akis if you invoke ln like "ln -s /path/to/source" it creates a symlink under the same name in current directory (source), if you invoke it with one more argument you can create under different name like "ln -s /path/to/source /path/to/symlink"
<k1l_> thebishop: ubuntu uses the official nvidia driver: nvidia-prime since some time
<thebishop> k1l_: two things about that.  #1: it's limited by whatever version is packaged for apt install.  #2: nvidia-prime can't do hybrid graphics properly.  you can't selectively launch an app on the gpu.  you have to logout and log back into an nvidia desktop session
<BluesKaj> thinky, even youtube still uses flash with some videos despite their highly advertized switch to HTML5
<k1l_> thebishop: afaik nvidia-prime can launch apps differently. but i cant test that since i dont have that hardware.
<k1l_> thebishop: and ubuntu ships nvdia-prime matching the nvidia drivers in the repos.
<thebishop> k1l_: hmm, maybe it's been improved. i'll give it a shot. ok so it's still limited by the repos which are often a few releases behind nvidia
<k1l_> thebishop: you can still ask nvidia for support for their website drivers.
<thebishop> :)
<de-facto> thebishop you can try to use some of https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial   but those might be unstable and unsupported, so using those might not be the best idea
<akis> de-facto: one more think, and thanks in advance for your time today. because i had some issues with thunar-archive-plugin i recently did sudo apt-get purge thunar-archive-plugin and then i create some custom actions to enable archive facilities through Thunar. My question is if sudo apt-get purge thunar-archive-plugin was deleted ay file that it has to do with this plug in or there is any chance for any left back?
<n0had0> k1l_ what was that command to install the .deb
<thebishop> de-facto: looks promising, thanks
<k1l_> n0had0: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/packaname.deb
<de-facto> thebishop again, you might be on your own using those though
<n0had0> cheers
<thebishop> de-facto: i always am ;)
<n0had0> so i have a question
<n0had0> i could not download an update
<n0had0> until i tried through a vpn
<n0had0> wtf is happening
<de-facto> akis "sudo apt-get purge <package name>" or "sudo apt-get remove --purge <package name>" will remove that package plus its configuration see "man apt-get"
<n0had0> anyone?
<akis> de-facto: the same i know, but i just wanted a confirmation that no package's relevant files are still in the system
<Glenn>  How to setup multiple WLAN
<k1l_> either your routing is broken, or your dns is broken, or your firewall is making issues, n0had0
<de-facto> akis if that command succeeded, then yes the config for that package is gone
<n0had0> k1l_ what i dont get is it was only an issue with that one security file
<n0had0> literally nothing else
<n0had0> so im curious how you come to that conclusion
<k1l_> n0had0: the rest was not from the security servers
<akis> de-facto: ok, nice to read this. thank you for all your kind advices. is there any command to see the last changes on the system?
<platter> n0had0 is it possible the file was wrongly cached by your isp?
<de-facto> akis "cat /var/log/apt/history.log"
<n0had0> wouldnt even know how to find out
<n0had0> so ill go with yes
<n0had0> 'probably'
<de-facto> akis its very nice that you learn the terminal cli ways, those are very usefull even if you dont have a GUI, but there are also very good gui tools for doing that like "synaptic" for managing packages and many more things, and "gdebi" for installing <package>.deb if you happen to have downloaded a package. but always be carefull if you add things not in the default repos, you trust the builders of such packages with root access to your system
<akis> de-facto: your advices are very useful indeed. how much time takes to the system to answer the command "cat /var/log/apt/history.log?
<somsip> akis: depends how long it is
<Archeus_> how to update graphic drivers ?
<Glenn> How to configure multiples lan
<Archeus_> how to update graphic drivers ?
<de-facto> akis instantly
<k1l_> Archeus_: what drivers and why?
<rofltech> Archeus_: same way you update the rest of your software usually if on proprietary you can also grab them from nvidia/ati too.
<Archeus_> inter graphic drivers
<Archeus_> intel
<k1l_> Archeus_: they are inside the linux kernel. so you dont need to do stuff.
<Archeus_> wht ?
<Archeus_> i dont understand
<Pici> Archeus_: why do you think you need to update your drivers?
<Archeus_> i need to play a game
<k1l_> Archeus_: intel includes the drivers into the linux kernel. so you dont need to load stuff yourself.
<Archeus_> http://www.newerth.com/smf/index.php/topic,17598.msg193858.html#msg193858
<Archeus_> 7th step
<Glenn> Did some now something about wireless networking
<de-facto> Glenn i guess you can use many WLAN at once (never did that) but i also guess the system woudl use the last one you setup then
<k1l_> Archeus_: what is the output of "uname -a"?
<Archeus_> wht a sex
<Archeus_> sec
<Archeus_> sry
<Archeus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16507858/
<Glenn> de-facto:  I have at home two network suss
<k1l_> Archeus_: and do you have any issues? with that game?
<nacc> those steps seem out of date? I don't think you need to install anything from Intel for their graphics cards
<Archeus_> in the game
<Archeus_> i cant see stuff
<k1l_> Archeus_: what is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<Archeus_> w8
<Archeus_> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<Archeus_> this is the outcome
<k1l_> Archeus_: you are using the 15.04 backports kernel. you could use the latest enablement stack kernel and xorg
<k1l_> !hwe | Archeus_
<ubottu> Archeus_: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<de-facto> Glenn afaik LAN takes priority over WLAN but you might be able to use multiple WLAN at once if your card supports it http://askubuntu.com/questions/488588/how-do-i-connect-to-multiple-wifi-networks
<user_> 123
<de-facto> Glenn but again i never did that, so i dont really know
<Archeus_> ah how to do tht stuff ?
<nacc> k1l_: isn't that the latest (14.04.4)? 14.04.5 will come out post 16.04.1, iirc
<k1l_> Archeus_: read the wiki page, ir explains it
<nacc> k1l_: 14.04.4 is the wily lts
<nacc> wily lts enablement stack
<k1l_> nacc: that numbers dont have anything to do with the kernel stack used.
<Glenn> Ho now to connect the wlan to one off the two said
<k1l_> nacc: its just the new isos have the kernel. but a 14.04.1 iso installed will become a 14.04.4 with the updates. but will have the old kernel stack.
<nacc> k1l_: really? that seems ... confusing and terrible. BUt i see their uname output now and will shutup :)
<k1l_> this is a bit confusing and i dont know how to solve that
<de-facto> Glenn i guess just using settings > network (the network manager) on those?
<nacc> k1l_: yeah, lsb_release is saying you are current with the repository, not that you have that particular stack installed; interesting
<k1l_> because most LTS users/admins will grab the pitchforks if you upgrade their kernel stack with regular updates :X
<nacc> yep, absolutely
<nacc> no, it makes sense, but then triage is a pain :)
<Archeus_> so i should follow those steps ?
<Archeus_> i mean this command ?
<Archeus_>  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily
<Danielh90> Want web server do you guys recommend I use on Ubuntu?
<Pici> Danielh90: Unless you need to do something special, apache works just fine.
<nacc> Danielh90: the primary alternative is probably nginx
<Danielh90> nacc, is nginx simple to use?
<k1l_> Archeus_: since i guess you run the 64bit desktop use the "multiarch" line
<Archeus_> ohk k
<Pici> Danielh90: I find Apache's documentation to be much better than nginx's.
<Glenn> Some network specialist here
<Danielh90> Pici, Ok
<k1l_> Archeus_: i guess you have enabled 32bit arch for wine and stuff?
<Archeus_> hmm
<Archeus_> idk ?
<nacc> Danielh90: i think there is *more* apache documentation than there is for nginx. For basic setups, it's probably easiest to use apache. nginx has some more advanced features and performance, ostensibly.
<Danielh90> nacc, oh ok. I know you can setup a rtmp server with nignx. I may just start with Apache's web server and if I need to niginx learn it.
<nacc> Danielh90: that seems reasonable :)
<Danielh90> nacc, and Pici  Thank you for your help.
<nacc> Danielh90: apache is a good technology to understand, and probably makes the migration to nginx easier
<Archeus_> btw k1l how to check for tht ?
<Canopus> Good afternoon. I upgraded Ubuntu MATE in my raspberry pi 2 to the 16.04 version. Apparently, everything went ok but when the lightdm-kde-greeter screen appears, I note that my keyboard and mouse don't work.
<odroid> hi
<kyle__> Is anyone else experiencing 16.04 freezing on battery low, but suspending fine when closing the lid?
<freerider> hi
<freerider> currently running ubuntu-gnome 16.04
<freerider> and I get Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<freerider> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<vcntbydsgn> how do you theme qt apps in gnome?
<freerider>  Error: cannot open display: :1
<vcntbydsgn> i mean make qt apps also use the gtk themes (Arc)
<freerider> this error happen when I try to start a gui from the terminal with docker
<OerHeks> isn't mir supposed to run from login/ubuntu?
<freerider> Has someone here got the problem?
<OerHeks> mir/unity8
<Glenn> How have configured two said
<freerider> the thing is I'm running ubuntu-gnome and Mir should not be installed at all
<freerider> even on vanilla ubuntu I think
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop
<OerHeks> that ishow you get the preview
<OerHeks> c/is how
<OerHeks> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<OerHeks> !unity8
<ubottu> Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<Canopus> I have ssh access to the RPi2 and network connection, so maybe I can fix the keyboard and mouse issues from the command line
<Canopus> I tried removing and reinstalling xserver-xorg-input-all, but it's still the same
<Canopus> my keyboard and mouse are detected (I can see that from the dmesg output). It's just that they don't work
<jonny5000> hello, i have 14.04 installed on a lenovo yoga 13. touchscreen has worked flawlessly for a year and now all of a sudden, for no apparent reason its not working at all.  can anyone help?
<damien__> Hi all. I don't what is the exact english term for "trousseau de connexion" (login passwords wallet ?) but I'm trying to add an account to Empathy, and it wants me to unlock this wallet. Problem is that it asks me a password and I don't what one it's asking (not my user password...). Any idea ?
<damien__> "I don't KNOW** what is the exact name"
<davidmichaelkarr> I'm again looking for help with my odd mic input problem on 15.10 and 16.04, but not 14.04. From these VMs, I run VMWare Horizon View to connect to a Win7 HVD and try to use my USB headset for input and output.  The mic input works on 14.04, but not 15.10 and 16.04.
<damien__> Must I create a new wallet ?
<damien__> I try to create a new passwords wallet, but the windows is stuck after entering wallet name and clicking "Valid"
<damien__> with 2000 people, this channel looks like it's dead o.O Mint channel has 300 people and help is given every second :(
<bazhang> damien__, are you on mint
<nacc> !patience | damien__
<ubottu> damien__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<damien__> no I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 but I sometimes help people on Mint
<genii> damien__: When there are no support questions being asked, that is a good thing. It means no one is having a problem at the moment.
<rcw2> damien__, have you gotten your system up to date with apt-get update & upgrade
<nacc> damien__: it's almost certainly your wallet's password, right?
<bazhang> damien__, well keep in mind people will answer if they are able
<damien__> I'm used with IRC channels, don't worry. I'm just surprised to see so less activity here.
<rcw2> damien__, this isn't always "live real-time chat" .... a lot of times it starts out as something between a situation where you post on a forum and live realtime chat
<brunch875> join #bash
<damien__> nacc, I never entered a wallet password, what is the procedure to give one ?
<brunch875> whoops forgot the slash
<jonny5000> hello, i have 14.04 installed on a lenovo yoga 13. touchscreen has worked flawlessly for a year and now all of a sudden, for no apparent reason its not working at all.  can anyone help?
<nacc> damien__: /me assumed you had to create a password when you created the wallet, but honestly don't know
<akis> hi again. this command : sudo find  -mtime -1 what searches exactly? i mean how old files?
<damien__> Wallet is asking a password, I enter mine, it says "bad password"
<nacc> damien__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9905/how-to-prevent-empathy-from-asking-keyring-password-on-every-start
<nacc> damien__: in the answer there, there's a suggestion for changing a wallet's password, i think
<Cursed_God> damien__: try to use pass that you use for login
<damien__> nacc, it's not a problem at startup, problem is that I can't create an Empathy Google account without to give the unknown password
<damien__> Cursed_God, that's the first and only password I tried
<nacc> damien__: i think it's still applicable, could you read what i suggested and try?
<damien__> Maybe the problem is related with autologin ?
<galgamach> hello... I did something with unity tweak tool which I can' remember and now my side bar and everything actually is gone. All I see i the desktop background picture. Any way to fix this?
<damien__> ok nacc I look
<nacc> damien__: do you use autologin?
<damien__> nacc, yes
<nacc> damien__: that's explicitly mentioned on that page
<nacc> damien__: and gives the appropriate workarounds
<damien__> nacc, does the security issue with empty wallet password is only for people having a physical access to my computer ?
<damien__> Actually I can't empty the password cause it asks for a previous password I never gave. Will try to remove autologin, reboot and see...
<nacc> damien__: i thnk there's a response and answer for how to change the password if you don't know the current password
<nacc> damien__: but yeah, testing w/o autologin would be a good first check
<damien__> reboot...
<Canopus> Anyone could help me with my keyboard and and mouse issues?
<galgamach> anyone?
<Canopus> it's annoying to see the login screen and have to reinstall the whole system just because I can't type my user and password
<jonny5000> am i being ignored?
<nacc> !patience | jonny5000
<ubottu> jonny5000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> jonny5000: 'all of a sudden' issues are rarely that, ime. Did you recently do any updates or reboots?
<jonny5000> nacc, no i did not.
<jonny5000> i made no changes at all
<jonny5000> nacc, thank you for your attention
<nacc> jonny5000: so you've not installed any of the security updates etc for 14.04?
<jonny5000> nacc, when i look at the devices in xinput, the touchscreen doesnt show up.  i am not sure if it used to though
<de-facto> Canopus maybe take a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? errors are filtered by "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<jonny5000> nacc, the last update i did was probably weeks ago
<jonny5000> this issue just arose today when i powered up
<nacc> jonny5000: `apt-get update; apt-get upgrade`, does it indicate anything is available to udpate?
<nacc> jonny5000: you just said you hadn't rebooted anytime recently
<jonny5000> nacc, issue first surfaced after waking from suspend
<realtime> I just got a fresh host with 16.04 LTS. I want to turn on ufw. 'ufw enable' says it might block em off ssh. if I first do a 'ufw allow ssh' and then 'ufw enable', will it work and I'll keep connected, or the rules will be reset or something, losing my access on 22 and blocking me out of the server?
<jonny5000> nacc, i have rebooted since, thinking maybe that would help
<jonny5000> nacc, updater is now updating a raft of things but it is hooribly slow (i am on an airplane)
<nacc> jonny5000: i would see if that fixes things
<nacc> jonny5000: generally, it's not a good idea to go weeks at a time without updating
<nacc> jonny5000: you stop getting support when you do that, since you're out of date :)
<nacc> jonny5000: are you using any of the hwe stacks?
<Canopus> de-facto, thanks. I get 3 errors but none of them seems to be related with my usb devices
<jonny5000> nacc, thank you.  i will be more diligent what is a hwe stack
<Canopus> * seem
<nacc> !hwe | jonny5000
<ubottu> jonny5000: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> jonny5000: `uname -a` and `lsb_release -a` will tell us (pastebin the output)
<Guest53141> OK, so for the story, I had to create a new wallet. The existing one (installed by default) was still asking an unknown password even after deleting ~/.local/share/keyrings/login.keyring. It seems there is a little ergonomics problem, or it's not enough explained by GUI. Maybe I should report this somewhere ?
<OerHeks> don't update the airplane..
<dadidado> when I tried the <alt> menu a long time ago, the menus presented expended to system ones when the keyword was not found in the current window
<de-facto> Canopus do your input devices show up in that file (like being registered correctly and all)?
<dadidado> is there any way to have that back ?
<dadidado> I searched for hud options and appmenu options, but didn't find anything
<dadidado> and does someone know the exact name of the <alt> menu ? appmenu/globalmenu/hud ?
<arunkumar413> Hi All, I'm tyring to install eclipse che on ubuntu 14.04 server by following this guide: https://eclipse-che.readme.io/docs/configuration-che-on-ec2. In the last command what should be the IP address? Is it the IP of the machine where the eclipse che is running or the ip address form where the che is accessed?
<jonny5000> nacc, tthanks. http://pastebin.com/z6FwpLKv
<screen22> hello?
<screen22> plz help
<screen22> I did something with my mouse maybe...
<lyze> !ask | screen22
<ubottu> screen22: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<screen22> and now the screen is moving with the mouse movement
<lyze> which distro?
<lyze> ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu ... and which desktop environment: unity, xfce, ...
<lyze> screen22,  ↑
<screen22> xubuntu
<screen22> the default DW
<screen22> DE*
<lyze> press alt mwheel up or down
<jonny5000> nacc, did you see my paste?
<nacc> jonny5000: on the phone, one sec
<screen22> lyze, thats not working?
<lyze> screen22, any other mod. key (ctrl, shift or so)? Xfce has a default zoom feature
<screen22> the mouse wheel is a bit weird, sometimes when I'm on my browser when trying to scroll up or down, instead, I end up zooming in or out on the page
<screen22> and then having to do CTRL+ - or + depending on what I did
<lyze> Ok then use ctrl + mwheel c;
<screen22> oh shoot, sorry... when you said alt + wheel I tried shift+wheel
<screen22> but yeah alt+wheel worked
<screen22> thanks
<lyze> Ah nice
<screen22> do you have any suggestions as to why that zooming out/in thing is happening on web pages? is it that the mouse is old or???
<screen22> and when I try to replicate what happened it doesn't work
<screen22> lyze, ^
<lyze> No, not really, sorry … perhaps the ctrl key gets sometimes pressed acidentally? or is stick?
<screen22> hmmm
<screen22> yeah that could be or has to be it
<screen22> because this laptop's ctrl key isn't that great I have to let go of it and press it again.... can't keep holding it and pressing other keys for a long time
<jmadero> hi all - how can I run fsck if my system won't boot up?
<jmadero> I believe I'm hitting this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/1339249
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1339249 in Linux Mint "boot hangs after starting enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices [OK]" [Undecided,New]
<jmadero> but can't figure out how to run fsck if I can't actually get to a terminal
<jon_> nacc, i think i got bumped from xchat.  this is the guy with the touchscreen issue
<realtime> I just got a fresh host with 16.04 LTS. I want to turn on ufw. 'ufw enable' says it might block me off ssh. if I first do a 'ufw allow ssh' and then 'ufw enable', will it work and I'll keep connected, or the rules will be reset or something, losing my access on 22 and blocking me out of the server?
<OerHeks> !fsck | jmadero but maybe mint has other features, ask their channel?
<ubottu> jmadero but maybe mint has other features, ask their channel?: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jesus_> ola
<jmadero> OerHeks: I'm actually not running mint but it is indeed that bug, just verified that
<jesus_> alguien  por aqui
<lotuspsychje> !es | jesus_
<ubottu> jesus_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OerHeks> jmadero, oh, i read "encrypted block devices" ,... not sure filecheck handles that..
<lotuspsychje> realtime: perhaps the #netfilter guys can help?
<jmadero> OerHeks: looks like it's a combination of two problems - one is that system time was set way in the future, the other is soemthing about mounting the ntfs drive
 * jmadero thinks that a Windows update did something funny
<realtime> lotuspsychje, thanks, I'll try there as well
<lotuspsychje> !ufw | realtime
<ubottu> realtime: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<jmadero> is there a way to edit fstab if I can't boot into my system? Since root is disabled, I can't access it by grub's recovery mode
<RandomUser2345> how do i get lubuntu to change keyboard layout?
<RandomUser2345> can't seem to figure it out
<RandomUser2345> i want to be able to type polish characters
<jmadero> RandomUser2345: did you install the language?
<RandomUser2345> jmadero: I installed it now
<jmadero> RandomUser2345: http://askubuntu.com/questions/512987/how-to-change-input-language
<RandomUser2345> jmadero: It's lubuntu, not ubuntu
<jmadero> sorry then I have no idea
<jmadero> try their chat
<streetwitch> I can't get the internal microphone to work on my HP stream 11.  The sound card us realtech
<de-facto> RandomUser2345 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/LanguageSupport
<de-facto> streetwitch try alsamixer from terminal
<streetwitch> Right now I'm reinstalling Ubuntu studio.  It is almost done
<de-facto> no idea about that, uses another sound daemon?
<jmadero> looks like a W10 update borks Grub/fstab.....go figure
<streetwitch> Sound daemon?
<de-facto> like pulseaudio with alsa backend or such? i heard studio uses jack or something else?
<streetwitch> Ooh I thought this was ubuntustudio
<arunkumar413> I'm supposed to run four commands listed here: http://pastebin.com/TvcXeu1T The first command opens a vi editor. How should I run the remaining commands
<cryptomonk> how can you make a reverse ssh tunnel exposed to the outside world?
<nacc> jon_: ok, one sec
<nacc> k1l_: based upon http://pastebin.com/z6FwpLKv, jon_ is also on the vivid lts stack?
<nacc> jon_: if so, i'd recommend moving to the wily hwe stack and see if it just fixes things
<de-facto> arunkumar413 vi is a command line file editor you can also use nano for gedit for that, then put those export lines in that, save it and source it
<arunkumar413> de-facto: I should run these on the server. There is not gui editor
<de-facto> then use either vi or nano
<de-facto> arunkumar413 nano might be easier to start with, use arrow keys to go to end of file, type the export lines, hit Ctrl + O to writen hit Ctrl + X to save
<Canopus> oh, seems that de-facto left the channel... here was my Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/Rg5P2zqt he was asking for
<Canopus> my keyboard and mouse are detected by they don't work in my graphical login
<Canopus> any suggestion?
<jmadero> Canopus: how about giving more info about your setup
<jmadero> laptop/desktop/model/etc..
<Canopus> it's a raspberry pi 2. it had ubuntu 15.10. when I upgraded to ubuntu 16.04, happened this
<jmadero> Canopus: running Ubuntu? or some spinoff?
<Canopus> RPi 2 Model B+
<Canopus> to be more  precise
<jmadero> model of keyboard and mouse - also are you running Ubuntu itself or something like raspbian?
<Canopus> I installed it last year from the official site of Raspberry Pi, an image of Ubuntu MATE designed for the RPi
<jmadero> Canopus: probably get better assistance in the RPi chat
<Canopus> both the mouse and the keyboard are Kolke
<Canopus> I'll ask there..
<Canopus> it's a pitty because I had several daemons running..
<Canopus> and they're still running correctly
<jonny5000> nacc, i am back
<jonny5000> nacc, are you there
<Canopus> now I can use it only through ssh
<nacc> jonny5000: yeah
<jmadero> Canopus: yes, the RPi is a unique beast
<jmadero> I tend to say don't upgrade it unless you have a strong compelling reason to
<Canopus> yeah, I shouldn't have upgraded..
<jmadero> Canopus: and always have a backup image available.....
<jmadero> I try to image mine once a month
<Canopus> although everything seems fine
<Canopus> it's just that I can't use the keyboard and the mouse
<jmadero> Canopus: yeah since it's not true Ubuntu (it's some spinoff build just for RPi) it's hard to get help here
<jmadero> I've never thought of running Ubuntu on my Pi - I run a much more slim build
<Canopus> jmadero, I used one of these images: https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-for-raspberry-pi-3/
<jmadero> Canopus: yeah I'm saying you should have your own backup image
<jmadero> especially prior to an upgrade
<Canopus> how can I create a backup image?
<jmadero> dd command
<Canopus> Yep
<Canopus> I have ssh, ftp, web, znc servers... everything continue working after the upgrade.
<Canopus> my only problem is with the mouse and the keyboard
<jmadero> yes we all understand that
<jonny5000> nacc, keep getting cut off... back now
<nacc> jonny5000: so i thik you've got the vivid hwe lts kernel installed. Would be good to try with the wily stack (see that wiki page)
<jonny5000> nacc, thx.  but what can explain the touchscreen disappearing from xinput.
<nacc> jonny5000: alternatively, run `apt-get update; apt-get upgrade` and make sure you are current.
<jonny5000> nacc, just unrecognized or accounted for in the xinput list.  and now that i look closely, the other numbers are off by one, so touchscreen was there before, then all of a sudden not
<nacc> jonny5000: i don't know off the top of my head, but you said you suspend and resumed, i think the yogas have some issues in that space (particularly with the input devices). And if you rebooted, mabye you're in a different kernel now?
<TJ-> jonny5000: sounds and smells like an ACPI issue if suspend is the trigger
<jonny5000> nacc, its funny, you know.  i have experienced the touchpad not coming on after reboot, but the funny thing is that the workaround i identified is to suspend and then resume when that happens, then presto, toujchpad is there!  so it actually does better in that regard waking up than booting up
<jonny5000> nacc, meaning, I reliably get all the inputs working when waking from sleep as opposed to boot up.  even if the boot up didnt get them all right.
<jonny5000> TJ-, i dont think suspend was the trigger necessarily
<nacc> jonny5000: but getting different results from suspsend and cold boot implies probably ACPI or other low-level issues
<jonny5000> nacc, TJ- ahh.  now i understand that i dont understand!
<jonny5000> what does someone do when there is a low level ACPI issue?
<nacc> jonny5000: does your device get detected by the kernel anymore (`dmesg | grep -i elan`, iirc
<neyderdroid> hello there
<nacc> jonny5000: check for BIOS updates, sometimes if it's actively being worked on upstream (e.g., skylake support), newer versions may have better support (which is another reason to try the latest hwe stack, potentially)
<TJ-> jonny5000: The *most* common cause is a firmware bug done deliberately by the manufacturer. They write the ACPI DSDT code to only enable all features when the host OS is Windows. We have a workaround that sometimes works which is to have the Linux kernel tell the DSDT it is actually Windows.
<neyderdroid> ping jose
<TJ-> jonny5000: for example, on the PC I'm using now, an Asus T300CHI, if that isn't done the ACPI DSDT does *not* enable power for the touchscreen interface
<jonny5000> nacc, TJ- how can i do either of those... trick the bios or use a different hwe
<TJ-> jonny5000: you want to give it a go now?
<jonny5000> TJ-, sure
<nacc> jonny5000: the link i pasted before shows how to use the hwe stacks, you can also try the bios trick
<TJ-> jonny5000: "pastebinit <( sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows )"
<nacc> jonny5000: my thinking right now is that your system just "happened" to work before ...
<jonny5000> TJ-, if it doesnt involve extensive downloads... i am on an airplane with limited bandwidth and power
<TJ-> jonny5000: no downloads, simply editing the kernel command line that GRUB uses
<egsome> I'm thinking in creating a simple application which hooks into Apport to trach program crashes and retrieve possible solutions from AskUbuntu and other websites. What do You think about that ?
<nacc> TJ-: that's basically extracting the valid windows OSI fields?
<egsome> *track
<TJ-> jonny5000: only need the pastebin to see which Windows strings the DSDT recognises
<TJ-> nacc: yup
<nacc> egsome: i think it's a great idea if it can be done :)
<nacc> egsome: within reason for "other websites"
<nacc> egsome: although then you get into the questions of "where is data about my computer going?"
<egsome> nacc, I can do it, but would like to know how people think about it before proceeding.
<nacc> egsome: this isn't really the right place for that -- maybe #ubuntu-devel ?
<egsome> nacc, It will be opensource application, anybody can see the code or build it.
<TJ-> egsome: that's what launchpad does though, it collates identical apport crash reports into the same bug
<nacc> egsome: that, generally, isn't the issue
<nacc> egsome: but you'll see once you work on it :)
<jonny5000> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/7xeSC5G3
<egsome> TJ-, My idea is about getting possible solutions from AskUbuntu and other websites, instead of just reporting the bug.
<egsome> nacc, Maybe :), And thanks for #ubuntu-devel, just posted the same there.
<TJ-> egsome: so, have your application use the Launchpad API to hunt down the reports and bugs, and then correlate them to AskUbuntu and other places? I'd love to see that kind of functionality
<rahul_kummi> the man pages in my system have gone weird some time now
<TJ-> jonny5000: so it looks as if the latest would be "Windows 2012" - generally the DSDT code enables the most functionalty for the latest version it supports
<nacc> rahul_kummi: be more specific?
<rahul_kummi> like thwy just mention the description to the options but not the options
<egsome> TJ-, That wouldn't be extending for Apport then, it would be a parallel website ?
<TJ-> jonny5000: "sudo sed -i 's/^|(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=".*\)"/\1 acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\\"Windows 2012\\" "/' /etc/default/grub "
<nacc> rahul_kummi: can you pastebin an example?
<rahul_kummi> yeah i am posting a screenshot
<TJ-> egsome: or a local tool that queries a remotely located database (doesn't have to have a 'web' site although that's a nice addition)
<TJ-> jonny5000: hold on! typo!
<jonny5000> too late!
<TJ-> jonny5000: "sudo sed -i 's/^\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=".*\)"/\1 acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\\"Windows 2012\\" "/' /etc/default/grub "
<rahul_kummi> nacc:http://imgur.com/1f97FU2
<jonny5000> nacc, done
<TJ-> jonny5000: oh, it probably failed. do "grep GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= /etc/default/grub" and it should still be empty
<nbusrone> how do I disable screensaver for certain application running at background ? like chrome browser watching youtube ?
<jonny5000> TJ-, It returned this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\"Windows 2012\" "
<nbusrone> how do I limit my network bandwidth ?
<glass> should be under system settings and then maybe privacy and or display
<OerHeks> rahul_kummi, , it is your theme, highlighted words are not printed
<glass> and what are you wanting to limit the total download or total upload?
<jonny5000> TJ-, now what
<TJ-> jonny5000: oh, you must have typed the command correctly despite my typo!! Anyhow, that is correct so now do "sudo update-grub" to write the setting to GRUB's config file
<nacc> OerHeks: thanks
<rahul_kummi> oh okay,than you OerHeks
<OerHeks> rahul_kummi, file a bug against it, not sure what terminal/theme that is
<jonny5000> TJ-, done
<jonny5000> next?
<rahul_kummi> sure
<TJ-> jonny5000: next time the PC reboots it'll add that to the kernel command-line. After booting if you do "cat /proc/cmdline" you'll see it. If you check 'dmesg' output you should also see a line similar to "ACPI: Added _OSI(Windows 2012)"
<rahul_kummi> OerHeks,
<TJ-> jonny5000: then you test and find out if the hardware behaves any better with that set
<egsome> TJ-, Then what is the difference between this idea and the one I told at the beginning ? I mean if it is just a local tool that queries a website, it is the same !
<jonny5000> TJ-, rebooting now
<TJ-> egsome: querying a remote database doesn't require a web-site, so its fast to test and develop for. A local tool that integrates with apport and the launchpad API to find bugs *and* related articles with possible workarounds/fixes would be a first step to proving it, *then* build a web-site around it (developing a useful web-site will likely take longer than getting the backend tooling working well)
<jonny5000> TJ-, no change
<TJ-> egsome: the thing is with good bug-support tooling the articles it links to need to be high quality and relevant, which imples some curating too. Without that, too many poor or irrelevant results and people would stop using it.
<TJ-> jonny5000: have you confirmed the ACPI OSI_ value is set ?
<jonny5000> TJ-, any hope that this just resolves when i do the updates that i have been neglecting for the last 2-3x i was reminded?
<Caleb--> hi. ever since i upgraded to 16.04, i've been having lots of sudden system reboots. sometimes it reboots, i login, and it reboots immediately.  i have no idea how to debug as i don't see anything in the system logs
<TJ-> jonny5000: "dmges | grep _OSI"
<TJ-> jonny5000: possibly, as was said earlier, moving to the latest HWE kernel may help, which is Wily or Xenial now I think
<TJ-> jonny5000: "dmesg | grep _OSI"  (grrr, typos!)
<nacc> TJ-: wily (xenial's will be available with 16.04.1 i thnk)
<TJ-> Caleb--: waht kind of reboots? immediately to the firmware POST messages, or freeze requiring manual reboot?
<jonny5000> TJ-, yes it said added windows 2012
<TJ-> jonny5000: OK, so that hasn't cured it then.
<jonny5000> TJ-,  will updpating to the newest hwe kernal occur in the course of this regular managed update or do i need to do something special?
<nacc> jonny5000: need to follow that wiki page to enable it
<Caleb--> crap, it rebooted again
<jonny5000> TJ-, ok thank you.
<jonny5000> signing off now
<TJ-> !info inux-generic-lts-xenial trusty
<ubottu> Package inux-generic-lts-xenial does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> !info linux-generic-lts-xenial trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta-lts-xenial): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.22.12 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<nacc> TJ-: hrm, intersting, the wiki page says aug 2016, i think
<rahul_kummi> guys can someome suggest any good resources for bash scripting for newbies like me
<TJ-> nacc: maybe its in the archives but not being actively promoted yet
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, possibly true
<TJ-> rahul_kummi: the Advanced BASH pages are great
<TJ-> rahul_kummi: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<glass> rahul_Kummi: just go to #bash
<MIJ> TJ-: hi tj
<glass> FAQ: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ | Guide: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide | Ref: http://gnu.org/s/bash/manual | http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/ | http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Quotes | Check your script: http://www.shellcheck.net/ | Mailing list: https://lists.gnu.org/mailman/listinfo/help-bash | Devel: http://xrl.us/bmodjy
<rahul_kummi> thanks TJ and glass
<MIJ> TJ-: /ejlp
<MIJ> oops
<MIJ> TJ-:  i wanted to know if its better to use CFQ scheduler on my Ubuntu desktop system?
<TJ-> MIJ: didn't we have this conversation a few days ago, and I recommended the -lowlatency kernels?
<MIJ> TJ-:  yes i am using low latency kernel, but wanted to know the diff between low latency and generic plus which scheduler is used in both and i also wanted to try CFQ sched on generic
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<johntittor2000> does anybody know how to create app folders on the gnome overview?
<johntittor2000> I tried with gnome-software, but it just doesn't work... no idea why
<TJ-> MIJ: lowlatency implements preemptive multitasking whereas generic is essentially cooperative multitasking (that's a very gross simplification but should help understand the differences)
<angel1604lts> hello TJ-
<TJ-> seems to be my night!
<Joaquin-V> is there a way to get thunar to mount my MTP devices
<Jakey3> whats the way to encrypt a single file on ubuntu
<Jakey3> with a secure encryption
<xangua> Joaquin-V: what ubuntu release?
<Jakey3> through terminal
<nacc> Jakey3: gpg?
<TJ-> angel1604lts: is the Bluetooth device still showing and usable?
<ich_dien> Hello ll
<OerHeks> Jakey3, right mouse: compress > see options with password and encrypth method
<ich_dien> I attempted to install claws-mail but can't seem to open/find it
<ich_dien> I DL'd tar, installed dependencies, ran ./config with no error, then successfully makefiled
<TJ-> ich_dien: generally "dpkg -L <package-name>" will show where all the files are
<ich_dien> but I can't run it, says its not installed
<TJ-> ich_dien: aaah, not an Ubuntu package.
<OerHeks> !info claws-mail
<ich_dien> TJ-, what does that mean??
<ubottu> claws-mail (source: claws-mail): Fast, lightweight and user-friendly GTK+2 based email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.13.2-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1374 kB, installed size 4448 kB
<ich_dien> TJ-, is in repo
<Jakey3> nacc, OerHeks thanks
<TJ-> ich_dien: if you're building from source then you're the only one that knows how you configured its build system. Did you use "sudo make install" ? did it perhaps install under /usr/local/ ?
<nacc> ich_dien: why can't you use the one from ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Jakey3: gpg -c /path/to/file will encrypt it with a symmetric cypher so you can decrypt it later
<Joaquin-V> xangua: xenial minimal
<OerHeks> latest is 3.13, so we are up2date
<ich_dien> nacc, you mean why didn't i use software center?
<Jakey3> EriC^^, thanks
<OerHeks> http://www.claws-mail.org/releases.php
<nacc> ich_dien: yeah
<ich_dien> nacc, because I wanted the latest version
<EriC^^> Jakey3: no problem
<nacc> ich_dien: presuming you had a good reason, what TJ- said :)
<OerHeks> your reason is oke, only your download should match our package :-D
<ich_dien> I'm new to this so used info from https://www.maketecheasier.com/install-software-from-a-tarball-in-linux/
<Jakey3> nacc, EriC^^, OerHeks; I saw this to http://askubuntu.com/questions/160253/encrypting-decrypting-a-single-file-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts/160334
<ich_dien> TJ-, I don't know I just followed instructions
<ich_dien> TJ-, Do you have to run m
<ich_dien> TJ-, Do you have to run "make install" after running make??
<nacc> uh, yes
<TJ-> ich_dien: if you don't know these things I'd suggest building your own software is not something you should be doing, there's a reason Ubuntu devs package and build over 50,000 packages
<EriC^^> Jakey3: i think gpg -c is better cause openssl might not be installed on all systems, plus gpg -c uses aes-128
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jakey3> EriC^^, is there a way to make it aes 256 with gpg
<camroncade> morning, I'm currently booting into google-chrome (in kiosk mode) instead of the default (gnome-session) using a custom xsession, and I'm wondering if any of you have ideas of how I could trigger it to boot into a different session...
<EriC^^> yeah probably
<EriC^^> Jakey3: des3 is 56-bit
<ich_dien> TJ-, Well thats contradictory to much of the advice found online that explicitly say to DL tar's when appropriate
<Jakey3> thanks for the info
<ich_dien> in this case I just wanted the latest version
<GnomeKris> Anyone know why The Witcher 2, when played through steam, only loads the tutorial. It closes out if I try to go to story mode and skip the tutorial. It closes if I try to play through the tut and then go to story.
<TJ-> ich_dien: but *why* ? is the version in the repo missing some must-have feature?
<GnomeKris> Oh, i'm on Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 btw
<xangua> Which you were told it's already in ubuntu repository  ich_dien
<OerHeks> "advice found online that explicitly say to DL tar's when appropriate" is not our policy
<Soul_Sample> GnomeKris: ouch, I've just installed it the other day but haven't tried it yet. I hope it's not a common issue :/
<ich_dien> TJ-, much of what is in repo seems out of date. To a noob this is confusing
<OerHeks> ich_dien, not true for clawsmail :-)
<xangua> Joaquin-V: you mean xubuntu minimal? Don't know what might be missing... Mtp working fine in a regular xubuntu install here
<nacc> !latest | ich_dien
<ubottu> ich_dien: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ich_dien> OerHeks, yes it is
<Joaquin-V> xangua: no, I mean minimal ubuntu
<GnomeKris> Soul_Sample, apparently, the game has a few different issues with running on 14.04, but nothing I've found in googling has been related to my issue
<Joaquin-V> as in the minimal 40MB ISO that only installs the core system
<ich_dien> ubottu, Then why didn't someone just say so
<ubottu> ich_dien: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nacc> ich_dien: "someone" did, by only giving you the option to install one version in `apt`
<nacc> ich_dien: if you go and do something (*anything) as root -- you are choosing to alter your system, sometimes within the confines of support, sometimes explicity going outside those confines
<OerHeks> ich_dien, no, see this http://www.claws-mail.org/releases.php = 3.13
<OerHeks> !info claws-mail
<ubottu> claws-mail (source: claws-mail): Fast, lightweight and user-friendly GTK+2 based email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.13.2-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1374 kB, installed size 4448 kB
<nacc> arguably some case even as your current user
<OerHeks> hopla
<nacc> ich_dien: are you on trusty? (14.04)
<Soul_Sample> GnomeKris: how can I reproduce it? just skip the tutorial?
<nacc> ich_dien: 16.04 has the latest version (3.13.2); 14.04 does not but it's also an older release
<camroncade> does anyone here have experience with xsession and has a moment to chat about a unique challenge?
<GnomeKris> It does it weather I skip the tut, or play through. Same thing happens either way. Plus, it doesn't save anything, so I can't load a save file.
<ich_dien> nacc, the version in my repo is 3.9.3
<Soul_Sample> GnomeKris: I'll go and try now
<nacc> ich_dien: are you on 14.04 (lsb_release -a)
<ich_dien> nacc, the new version is 3.13.x
<OerHeks> ich_dien, if wou want the latest, why not the latest LTS?
<nacc> ich_dien: if yes, that is the version supported on your system ...
<RandomUser1234> My usb is only set to READ ONLY, and I tried formatting it and repartitioning it. And even umounting and then dosfsck. Neither worked.
<ich_dien> nacc, look I'm just telling you what I see in software center
<Soul_Sample> GnomeKris: oops, I deleted the game :S
<Soul_Sample> GnomeKris: I was sure it was installed
<nacc> ich_dien: and i'm telling you why?
<ich_dien> nacc, I am on the latest LTS
<nacc> ich_dien: you installed an OS from 2014 (regardless of when you installed it), why would you think it had the latest versions of software on it? beyond the lts enablement stacks, that's not really something that happens. You need to change versions of the OS to get newer versions of the software, generally
<ich_dien> 14.04
<nacc> ich_dien: that's not the latest LTS
<TJ-> ich_dien: latest LTS is 16.04
<ich_dien> nacc, then I have other problems because it says my system is up to date
<TJ-> ich_dien: that's why we're confused why you were building the same version as is in the archive
<ich_dien> TJ-, makes way more sense
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | ich_dien
<ubottu> ich_dien: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<ich_dien> TJ-, How do I get rid of the stuff I just extracted and made?
<nacc> ich_dien: you are "up to date" with 14.04 itself
<ich_dien> nacc, yes. Checked before I did anything today
<nacc> ich_dien: right, but that doesn't mean you are on the latest LTS?
<ich_dien> nacc, Yes I think we are all aware of this now
<TJ-> ich_dien: delete the files I would think
<ich_dien> TJ-, How? clean-ly"
<FourLaps> Hey guys I'm  having some issues, is this the right place to ask for help?
<nacc> ich_dien: did you `make install` ever?
<genii> Usually with make uninstall or make dist-clean
<ich_dien> nacc, I tar -zxvk, then ./config then I make and it said successful in terminal
<TJ-> ich_dien: generally, when using the source, its done in its own sub-directory, so deleting that will get rid of it. If you previously used the sources's 'install' mechanism then you'd need to 'uinstall' the same way first
<nacc> ich_dien: if all you did was `make`, then just delete the source
<squinty> FourLaps,  if the problems are ubuntu related then yes
<nacc> ich_dien: or keep it, it's just source and has no real impact to your system
<FourLaps> Is anyone else having issues with Control+Alt+f1-6 on 16.04? it seems my terminals arent there anymore
<ich_dien> nacc, meaning the the stuff in ~/Downloads??
<fermulator> anyone know what the channel is for landscape (canonical) related items is?
<ich_dien> nacc, Or do I make install now??
<nacc> !alis | fermulator
<ubottu> fermulator: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<ich_dien> nacc, If I do do I have to make again?
<nacc> ich_dien: do you want to install from source or not?
<ich_dien> nacc, I just want the latest version installed, anyway that is best!
<RandomUser1234> My usb is only set to READ ONLY, and I tried formatting it and repartitioning it. And even umounting and then dosfsck. Neither worked.
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-solutions iirc fermulator
<ich_dien> nacc, It's not my goal to break anything, I just want to use claws
<TJ-> RandomUser1234: have you tried writing zeros to the entire device?
<nacc> ich_dien: did you answer before (sorry if i missed it) why you want the latest version?
<RandomUser1234> TJ-: I'll try that instead of quick
<ich_dien> nacc, yes but I am only on 14.04 so can't get latest from repo
<nacc> ich_dien: that's not a reason?
<RandomUser1234> TJ-: That's going to take too long though
<nacc> ich_dien: why do you want the latest?
<ich_dien> nacc, did most of legwork on tar stuff, so do I just "make install"?
<TJ-> ich_dien: unfortunately although the project advertises it has a PPA, it doesn't look like anyone updated it since 2014
<ich_dien> nacc, for security, stability, etc.
<nacc> ich_dien: that's what a distribution provides ...
<TJ-> RandomUser1234: you want it fixed ? writing zeros tells the device firmware it can remap bad blocks
<nacc> ich_dien: going *outside* the distribution is more likely to break things, in that you have no way of getting automatic security updates to your version anymore
<fermulator> OerHeks thanks, it directed me to #ubuntu-server for general inquiries. Got it.
<ich_dien> nacc, but you just said no one is updating that old ppa anyway
<ducasse> ich_dien: installing from source puts the responsibility on *you* to keep it patched/upgraded.
<nacc> ich_dien: i didn't mention any ppa
<nacc> ich_dien: and a ppa is not the archives
<ich_dien> nacc, sorry that was TJ
<ich_dien> nacc, what do you mean archives?
<nacc> ich_dien: if you are on 14.04 and don't have a feature-driven reason to upgrade a piece of software, i'd recommend to just use the version in 14.04
<nacc> ich_dien: e.g., archive.ubuntu.com, the official Ubuntu archives. I believe TJ- mentioned the PPA in that perhaps a claws developer or nice person was providing side-builds of the latest versions in a PPA (!ppa for details), but that would not be from Ubuntu and not supported officially (except by, perhaps, the PPA owner)
<JFlash> hi, I have installed mariaDB on 15.04 and I'm trying to run it
<nacc> JFlash: 15.04 is eol
<nacc> JFlash: highly recommend you upgrade
<JFlash> I get this error:  unknown service mysqld
<metroins> Is there an easy way to switch the unity scrollbars to regular scrollbars?
<ich_dien> nacc, but from 3.9.x to 3.13.x is a HUGE jump!!
<JFlash> someone in mariadb asked me to paste an error log and this is what I found:
<TJ-> nacc: ich_dien correct, on the claws-mail download page they prominently list their PPA as 'latest' and don't mention that its in the Ubuntu archive itself
<JFlash> http://pastie.org/10844159
<egsome> JFlash, Which command did You execute ?
<ich_dien> nacc, so you are saying ANYTHING outside of software center is no good/unsafe??
<xangua> metroins: that depends what you mean by unity scrollbars, since 16.04 unity uses gnome scrollbars again
<nacc> ich_dien: "HUGE" for various definitions, sure. What's your point there?
<JFlash> egsome, I tried a couple
<JFlash> start service and just start
<JFlash> sorry the error is unknown job
<ich_dien> TJ-, If you download from SC does the program have an update feature or something like it?
<nacc> ich_dien: I'm saying anything outside of the software center (really the ubuntu archives is what we mean) is not supported by Ubuntu. So you have to support yourself if you go down that path
<JFlash> not unkwnown service
<TJ-> ich_dien: you're a pain! I've got to git clone it now and try it out since it looks really good and I really don't want to miss out on the last 3 months commits!
<nacc> heh
<FourLaps> Hey so I'm having issues with my virtual terminals (The control + alt + F1 ones) does anyone know where I can start to troubleshoot this issue
<metroins> xangua: I am on 14.04
<TJ-> FourLaps: what issues?
<Jakey3> what happens if you use gpg to encrypt a message
<FourLaps> I cant access them with the keyboard shortcut TJ-
<Jakey3> but your key expires before you open it?
<TJ-> Jakey3: you forget the passphrase and kick yourself?
<Jakey3> i would kick myself
<ich_dien> nacc, Okay that sounds less discouraging
<Soul_Sample> can anyone check out this video and let me know if it happens to them as well?
<Soul_Sample> https://youtu.be/sijzTOnO2Dk
<Jakey3> does the experiation of the key stop you from unecrypting the file
<Jakey3> ?
<ich_dien> TJ-, Okay fair enough
<TJ-> FourLaps: from the GUI? that is strange. You're holding down Ctrl+Alt+F1 at the same time *and* you've checked your keyboard doesn't have some alternate operations enabled for the Fx keys?
<xangua> metroins: installing dconf editor and disable them, or just uninstall the unity scrollbars packages should work
<FourLaps> TJ- Yup. I made sure that the function keys acted as they should and that all of my keys work. I even tried another keyboard...
<nacc> ich_dien: but the questions you were asking before, about whether you need to run `make install`, imply strongly that you should really not go down that route
<TJ-> Jakey3: no, expired keys can still be used
<nacc> ich_dien: because that's a fairly basic question wrt. building from source
<JFlash> anyone can help?
<FourLaps> Soul_Sample I dont use either Inkscape or unity so I'm afraid I'll be of no help
<Jakey3> TJ-, what the pint of the expiration then
<TJ-> FourLaps: that sounds rather like you've remapped the Ctrl or Alt keys to do something else
<Soul_Sample> FourLaps: no problem, thanks for checking
<Jakey3> *point
<nacc> JFlash: you sort of ignored my response of 15.04 is eol
<FourLaps> TJ- Control + W or Alt+Tab work as expected
<nacc> !eol | JFlash
<ubottu> JFlash: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TJ-> Jakey3: so if the passphrase for unlocking the key is forgotten, the key will expire and can be replaced with another that has the same User ID, email address(es), etc.
<ich_dien> nacc, What is that supposed to mean? How am I supposed to learn if I'm not trying things out??
<JFlash> nacc, sorry if it seems I ignored. I know it's eol, thanks for the advice but I will not be able to upgrade right now
<nacc> JFlash: right, but that means not supported any longer (and not here)
<JFlash> nacc, it would take me some time as I'm a novice
<nacc> JFlash: and means you are exposed to security vulnerabilities potentially
<TJ-> FourLaps: in which case if you're testing with regular keyboards I can't think of anything else obvious. Are these regular Latin character QWERTY style?
<FourLaps> TJ- Yeah, nothing strange
<JFlash> nacc, I understand your concern, althou this is not a production machine. I will look for help some place else then. Sorry to disturb :(
<FourLaps> TJ- Control + Alt + T works as expected too
<TJ-> FourLaps: then its the function keys themselves
<TJ-> FourLaps: I have an external USB logitech keyboard, and to have 'regular' key-codes from the Fx keys I have to press an "F-lock" button
<FourLaps> TJ- F1 brings up the help menu like it should though
<TJ-> FourLaps: I'm wondering if you've got something similar going on
<FourLaps> TJ- Yeah I understand that and I know my keyboard isnt set up that way
<nacc> ich_dien: that's a fair point. I would say you're learning quite a bit already about how Ubuntu works (and reasons to or not to update software outside of a distribution). Generally to install a software from source, you would d/l the source (or git clone or whatver). ./configure (or ./autogen.sh, depending), make, make install (the latter as root). BUt the whole point of building from source is knowing what
<TJ-> FourLaps: in which case... are you sure you've got more than one tty enabled :D
<nacc> you are building and how. So you'd probably pass flags to configure to use a prefix of /usr/local rather than /usr, and since you're doing `make install` as root, that assumes you know exactly what you are doing
<FourLaps> TJ- Where can I go to do that?
<nacc> ich_dien: the point of a distribution is someone else went through the trouble of doing all that for you :)
<TJ-> FourLaps: you'd have to have reconfigured the system *very* particularly to disable the ttys so I very much doubt its that
<nacc> ich_dien: my concern is let's say the claws source doesn't have an 'uninstall' target in the Makefile. And you go to install claws-mail from Ubuntu because the version upstream for whatever reason isn't what you want. It's possible that pacakge installation will fail, because of your local changes (I have no idea if this is the case for claws, but it might be generally possible)
<FourLaps> TJ- Right? But I dont know where I would even to go to check if thats the issue
<TJ-> FourLaps: believe me it won't be... even if I wanted to do that it'd take me 5 minutes to check I was doing it correctly :)
<ich_dien> nacc, I think I understand what you mean.
<FourLaps> TJ- But I honestly have no idea what else it would be
<FourLaps> TJ- do you have a link to any documentation or something I could read?
<TJ-> FourLaps: try using evtest to see if the keys are working
<ich_dien> nacc, And yes ever since installing OS I have learned so much my head is spinning!
<TJ-> FourLaps: "sudo apt install evtest; sudo evtest" select the keyboard device and press those problem key combos, see what it spits out. Ctrl+C to interrupt (exit).
<ich_dien> Everyday is a new adventure:)
<FourLaps> TJ- Evtest returns no devices available
<TJ-> right round baby, right round, like a record baby, right round round round
<TJ-> FourLaps: then the system is "broked"
<FourLaps> TJ- Niiice. Sounds like my life
<fermulator> FourLaps, perhaps the number of virtual consoles has been reduced somehow on your system? http://askubuntu.com/questions/27967/how-can-i-reduce-the-number-of-ttys/27975#27975
<nacc> ich_dien: i think the most important rule is if you are doing anything as root (sudo or explicitly swtiched to the root user), you really want to be sure you know what you are doing, how to undo what you did, etc
<TJ-> fermulator: I asked that but anyone doing it would recall they had!
<AaronMT_> !hedgy
<fermulator> TJ probably, but it's easily something to be forgotten if it were years ago, or maybe someone else with access to the system did it, or maybe some script did it...
<TJ-> FourLaps: this is what you should expect to see with "sudo evtest" http://paste.ubuntu.com/16512695/
<TJ-> fermulator: I'm inclined to think the system has been broken, if evtest isn't reporting any input devices
<FourLaps> TJ- Fermulator I wish this was an old install, I've had this install for two weeks
 * TJ- awards FourLaps the "I killed my system fastest" cup
<fermulator> TJ-: definitely good to double check the evtest output to confirm keyboard mappings are correct (perhaps I mis-understood FourLaps though - I thought that CTRL+ALT+F1 works, but F2...F6 does not?)
<FourLaps> TJ- The day I got my first computer when I was 13 I tried to install ubuntu and broke the bootloader that day
<TJ-> FourLaps: at this stage I'd take an educated guess that reading the package manager's logs will reveal you've uninstalled some vital packages
<TJ-> fermulator: none of the tty shortcuts works, but Ctrl+ and Alt+ other keys work fine, and F1 brings up help
<FourLaps> TJ- I got evtest to work I forgot to run it as sudo. My keyboard is gucci
<ich_dien> nacc, So just to be clear since nothing actually installed (no make install)
<TJ-> FourLaps: aha! I did wonder but thought you'd be insulted if I asked :D
<ich_dien> nacc, If I just get rid of the tar in ~/Downloads and the extracted files will be sufficient?
<nacc> ich_dien: right, basically extracting a tarball and building it is just like creatinga  directory and putting stuff in it
<FourLaps> TJ- Somestimes I make mistakes
<FourLaps> albiet its rare ;)
<nacc> ich_dien: there's nothing particularly special about source code in that regard
<TJ-> FourLaps: we all do, and it can be embarrassing
<nacc> ich_dien: so your management of that directory would be like any other directory in your homedir, do with it as you see fit :)
<nacc> ich_dien: even after, were you to do so, a `make install`, you can delete the source, because it's put the stuff (installed!) in the right places in the system directories (or prefix as specified to configure)
<TJ-> FourLaps: I once spent 3 hours trying to figure out how and when I'd uninstalled some key tools only to realise I was into a chroot of a different release, where I'd previously been debugging :s
<FourLaps> TJ- Lmfao nice
<FourLaps> TJ- the directory /etc/default/console-setup doesnt exist on my system
<TJ-> FourLaps: so, does evtest report events for the Ctrl+Alt+Fx combos?
<nacc> TJ-: i hate when that happens ...
<TJ-> FourLaps: that'd be a file, not a dir
 * squinty went through similar the other day with ssh session
 * TJ- is so glad others suffer the same way... makes me feel a little better :)
<TJ-> squinty: that's a scary one as well, doing something on a remote you think you're doing locally
<TJ-> squinty: I have 6 monitors just for that, so I have 1 monitor = 1 remote system
<FourLaps> TJ- I'm silly. It shows that tty1-6 are active. Also it responded when I hit the keys, am I looking for a specific output?
<squinty> TJ-, did make my little old hear go pitty-pat when I realize the situation :-)
<TJ-> FourLaps: well, first just confirming the keys aren't 'dead' when you use that particular combination
<TJ-> squinty: I had a hot flush just reading your comment about it
<squinty> lol!!
<TJ-> FourLaps: if the 3-key combo is showing up then it points to something else having remapped them. Have you installed any packages recently that might want to take over key combos?
<ioria> !info console-setup-mini
<TJ-> FourLaps: like games maybe?
<ubottu> console-setup-mini (source: console-setup): console font and keymap setup program - reduced version for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.108ubuntu15 (xenial), package size 879 kB, installed size 958 kB
<FourLaps> TJ- I just plugged in a third keyboard and the shortcut brought me to a black screen so everything is fucked
<FourLaps> TJ- I went ahead and attempted to enter my username and password and on signing in I could hear the music I was playing
<TJ-> FourLaps: I just tried to do the Ctrl+Alt+F1 in evtest... and it switched to the tty! That wsa funny
<FourLaps> TJ- So The CLI is working but I see nothing
<ioria> FourLaps, do you have console-setup package installed ?
<TJ-> FourLaps: this is what it looked like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16512902/
<FourLaps> iotia Yeah just checked apt
<xubuntu> ijhojkl
<camroncade> does anyone know any reasons I would have problems trying to curl a URL in a bash script that is run from an x-session
<FourLaps> TJ- I was able to get the shortcut to work but now the TTY doesnt display anything
<xubuntu> I'm an asshole
<TJ-> FourLaps: oh! didn't realise you'd solved it
<FourLaps> TJ- Kind of?
<TJ-> FourLaps: blank display is likely a GPU driver issue, to do with modesetting
<FourLaps> TJ- It worked on the third keyboard
<FourLaps> TJ- Oh yeah I have to boot with nomodeset otherwise its a black screen
<TJ-> FourLaps: makes me wonder if one of the 1st 2 keyboards has got its toggle flags in a mess. I've often seen with multiple keyboards things like the Caps Lock and so on getting inverted in their meaning between the keyboards
<FourLaps> TJ- I have no idea I just feel like everything is fucked and ubuntu hates me at this point
<TJ-> FourLaps: yesterday I had several fun minutes trying to drop CAPS LOCK in the GUI because it got inverted... was fine at the ttys ... having to press Shift to get lower-case to log-in at the greeter, etc, as a right pain
<FourLaps> TJ- Honest question where could I get a good computer with ubuntu pre-installed? System76?
<TJ-> FourLaps: so i'd first wonder if you get this issue when only 1 keyboard is connected. Does it happen immediately after boot, or only after you've been working for some time in a user session
<FourLaps> TJ- I honestly think that the built in keyboard is just dying on my computer
<TJ-> FourLaps: also, try using the Guest session (or a new user account) and see if it occurs there. If not, it points to some user configuration issue
<ioria> FourLaps, there is also sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Guest72834> hi guys - my install of ubuntu (from usb) failed during partitioning of one of my disks (an SSD disk).  From the live session, i tried to run "sudo fdisk /dev/sd
<xangua> UbuntuPre-installed - Community Help Wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed) FourLaps
<FourLaps> ioria I am going to try that thank you
<ioria> FourLaps, ok
<Guest72834> hi guys - my install of ubuntu (from usb) failed during partitioning of one of my disks (an SSD disk).  From the live session, i tried to run "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb" but it returns " fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdb: Input/output error". What can I do?
<GnomeKris> can gnome 3 run in ubuntu 14.04?
<arooni> is there a way to run a script after my laptop comes back from resume ?
<arooni> and if so; how
<nacc> arooni: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92218/how-to-execute-a-command-after-resume-from-suspend
<arooni> thank you nacc
<Quatroking> any way to export/import a list of packages installed so i can install the same loadout on a different machine
<ducasse> Quatroking: apt-clone
<ioria> also aptoncd
<Quatroking> thanks
<xangua> ! Nounity | GnomeKris
<ubottu> GnomeKris: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xangua> GnomeKris: so just install gnome shell
<arooni> how can i get a process id on the port that is using port 24800?
<arooni> sorry process that is using port 24800
<arooni> and specifically i want to kill only that process
<arooni> so i really dont need to know the exact process id
<ioria> try sudo lsof -i :24800
<camroncade> any ideas how I can get ubuntu to connect to a known wifi network before login...I
<arooni> nice thats what i needed;  and i can just run kill $(lsof -t -i:24800) and it seems to work
<camroncade> I can't call a curl get request from an xsession script because it doesn't have an internet connection
<k1l_> camroncade: once the wifi is connected and checked "available for all users" in settings it will connect when the lightdm starts.
<arooni> if i want to start a daemon/program from /etc/pm/sleep.d/ must i do something like... sh /path/to/program &
<themightyabby> is there a reason why remote desktop would not work if I turned on the remote desktop settings on the computer? - Do I need to restart the computer?
<GnomeKris> Why does https://extensions.gnome.org say they can't detect a running copy of Gnome? I'm running gnome-shell 3.10.4
<tgm4883> themightyabby: Windows? did you enable non network authentication?
<themightyabby> where do I enable non network authentication?
<genii> GnomeKris: 'If you are using GNOME 3.4 or newer and installation still doesn't work, check to make sure that the "GNOME Shell Integration" plugin is installed and enabled in your browser preferences. Some browsers have a feature, click-to-play, which make it so the plugin cannot start without user intervention. Make sure that either http://extensions.gnome.org is whitelisted for the click-to-play feature, or click-to-play is turned off entirely' https:
<genii> //extensions.gnome.org/about/#no-detection
<tgm4883> themightyabby: I forget the exact name, but it's a checkbox you need to uncheck when enabling RDP
<tgm4883> I had to do that previously, but admittedly it's been awhile
<gambl0re> i just installed mysql-workbench, how do i open it now?
<themightyabby> hmm, doesn't seem to work but thanks anyway
<tgm4883> themightyabby: firewall maybe?
<ioria> themightyabby, if using vino check   ps -A | grep vino   to be sure is running
<themightyabby> probably?
<themightyabby> let me check the vino check
<gambl0re> anyone here?
<themightyabby> it's running
<themightyabby> hi gambl0re
<gambl0re> hi
<themightyabby> what is vino? is that the desktop sharing?
<gambl0re> i just installed mysql-workbench using apt-get. its finished insatlling but how do i run the program
<ioria> themightyabby,  it's the default vnc .... sudo ufw status ?
<themightyabby> allow, 22, 5900
<themightyabby> what's the rdp port?
<GnomeKris> genii. I'm all set now. Thanks for the point in the right direction
<themightyabby> 5900 is vnc I know that much
<themightyabby> (22 is ssh)
<ioria> themightyabby,  so it's enabled... try to temporary disable it
<themightyabby> okay
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I'm trying to install Brackets IDE but it keeps breaking because of missing libgcrypt11, which I've installed manually then fixed apt-get like this:
<MonkeyDust> themightyabby  type   less /etc/services
<themightyabby> ioria: sadly it did not work (with the ufw disabled)
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> sudo apt-get install libgcrypt11-dev
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> sudo apt-get -f install
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> sudo dpkg -i --force-depends Brackets.1.6.Extract.64-bit.deb
<ioria> themightyabby,  what client on windows ?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> the result I still don't get Bracket running
<themightyabby> ioria: Remote Desktop connection
<ioria> please
<themightyabby> oh that's the software that I'm using - windows RDP client (the one with windows 7)
<ioria> themightyabby,  i think you need another client , like tightvnc
<genii> GnomeKris: Glad it got sorted :)
<tgm4883> Oh, you're going that direction
<themightyabby> hmmmm - I think that is what the other people wanted to use (I'm troubleshooting it)
<themightyabby> right on, thanks!
<xubuntu42d> how do i install flash player? i cant find it in the software installer. tried getting it from adobe but it opens in that software installer and pops up with error cant get app_to_file (xubuntu 16.04 x64)
<xangua> xubuntu42d: what browser
<MonkeyDust> xubuntu42d  try flashpligin-installer
<MonkeyDust> xubuntu42d  try flashplugin-installer
<xubuntu42d> MonkeyDust:  i tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<xubuntu42d> it says its installed
<xubuntu42d> firefox
<xangua> xubuntu42d: restart the browser
<xubuntu42d> firefox says i dont have flash
<xubuntu42d> i have. i have also restarted the computer
<xubuntu42d> also im going to need java
<OerHeks> install restricted extras, java flash and such webplugins
<xubuntu42d> restricted extras is installed
<xubuntu42d> dont know what the package is that i need to install java
<camroncade> did 16.04 change the way you specify which xsession to load? Mine doesn't seem to be loading my custom xsession
<OerHeks> openjdk
<camroncade> I'm editing the 50-ubuntu.conf file in /use/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
<xubuntu42d> try tab completing openjdk and theres tons of them
<xubuntu42d> which do i need for web browsing
<xangua> The plugin one
<xubuntu42d> why is this so hard
<xubuntu42d> which one is the "plugin" one?  (i knew how to do with in ubuntu software center but xubuntu 16.04 uses something else)
<xangua> Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (http://www.webupd8.org/2016/04/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1604-lts-xenial-xerus.html?m=1) xubuntu42d
<xubuntu42d> im comming from 12.04.  16.04 is very different  and harder to use  >_<
<hfsjou> hey. could someone check for me if this usb modem can be used for internet access on linux. it lacks the special applications to be "installed" on linux, but its driver and mac address all get recognized by linux mint. http://web.modacom.co.kr/en/product/product_view.php?seq_id=531
<MonkeyDust> xubuntu42d  do you mean Unity is harder to use? you can easily install and switch to something else
<Ben64> hfsjou: it says linux under supported os, so ... probably
<xubuntu42d> im on xubuntu.   if you havent used it lately, its not the same as you remember
<hfsjou> thank you so much. then the hard part is - how do i make it work? where do i even start?
<xangua> xubuntu42d: xfce it's pretty much the same I used almost ten years ago
<Ben64> hfsjou: plug it in
<hfsjou> i did. it gets listed under 'network connections', but as an 'ethernet' thing, while it should be a wimax thing
<Ben64> doesn't matter what the name is
<TJ-> hfsjou: many USB broadband devices do that; they present a USB CDC Ethernet connection and have an embedded web-server and possibly dhcp server so you can configure them via a web interface
<hfsjou> ok. [thank you for being a live human being.] - then, how do i configure it to work? - I kind of think that this post is about my issue, but my technical abilities are too limited to be able to follow the guidelines: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71814/how-to-re-compile-nm0-9-with-enabled-wimax - is this idea something i should pursue?
<camroncade> what is the xsession manager in Ubuntu 16.04?
<camroncade> is it not lightdm?
<thomasfuston> Hello i have a problem my wlan chip on laptop is not working, its a fresh ubuntu 16.04 install, i got a BCM43124 broadcom any advice?
<hfsjou> "via a web interface" - i do not follow. i get the ethernet connection 'window' - and then what?
<enigmatic>  /part
<Jakey3> if you encrypt a files and folders x number of years ago, you will frequently neeed to go back to them to rencrypt them with stronger encryption as time goes on
<Jakey3> ?
<Jakey3> and the decrytions are broken
<arooni> any idea why this script in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ with full execute privs is not restarting my synergyclient as expected (it's my first shell script ;P) : https://gist.github.com/arooni/c7ba3556d3a7e123fd65d310a0041094
<Ben64> Jakey3: no
<Jakey3> Ben64, can you explain why not
<Ben64> because good encryption doesn't get broken
<mistawright> hi guys i am running ubuntu 14.04 on a server and need to downgrade php to 5.3 i was able to do this fine before but i am having issues with this current server. how can i go about this?
<Jakey3> Ben64, the are encryptions that are known to be vulnerable now but at the time was secure
<Jakey3> so if i had used them at the time to encrypt some files
<Jakey3> now they would be vunerable
<Ben64> like what
<mistawright> http://pastebin.com/n3FRjScQ not sure if someone knows how to get around this issue
<nacc> mistawright: why do you need to be on 5.3 on 14.04?
<Jakey3> Ben64, DES
<nacc> mistawright: wsa there ever a 5.3 version in 14.04? the GA version was 5.5
<nacc> mistawright: so did you install 5.3 from a PPA?
<mistawright> nacc, i need to install it for some old trax code
<mistawright> nacc, i tried adding sources for it but had issues
<Ben64> Jakey3: ok, and aes has been out for 20 years now
<nacc> mistawright: let's start from scratch, so i undrestand
<nacc> mistawright: you had trusty installed with php5 (which is 5.5...), right?
<Ben64> yes 5.5
<nacc> mistawright: and you are now trying to downgrade to some 5.3 version (it appears to be the version in precise?). How are you doing that?
<Ben64> yeah no wonder it's breaking
<Jakey3> Ben64, what I mean is hypothetically when aes 128 can be broken quickly all files encoded with this ecrytion will need to be updated for example
<TJ-> mistawright: create a chroot containing the older release
<Ben64> Jakey3: sure in your imaginary world
<nacc> mistawright: if you really need 5.3, run precise in a container, chroot or vm
<Jakey3> Ben64, you never know with quantum computers
<nacc> lol
<nacc> Jakey3: computing fundamentally changes if quantum computers become "regular", one would think
<Jakey3> youll need quantum encryption
<MonkeyDust> q-bits
<nacc> arooni: does it work when invoked manually?
<arooni> nacc yeah i copied that to a separate bash script and it runs fine
<nacc> arooni: sh and bash arent' necessarily the same thing
<arooni> i mean sh script
<arooni> i used the same #
<arooni> i wonder if ubuntu doesnt keep an internet connection immediately upon resume
<arooni> so that would be a reason why it would fail
<maszlo> I seem to have a weird issue with grub.  There are two ssd in my notebook, sda sdb.  win10 and ubuntu & grub are installed on sda.  sdb i have android installed.  The issue is that when i cold boot, and select the option for RemixOS (android) it says disk hd1,1 not found . but if i hit any key and exit am shown grub again and it boots
<nacc> arooni: well, it's not possible to have internet "immediately" upon resume, you need the network device to be back,etc
<Jakey3> im not clear how to easily encrypt files and folders on my computer with aes 256
<nacc> arooni: i think if you depend on networking, you're supposed to put scripts in /etc/network/if-up.d ?
<nacc> arooni: not positive
<Jakey3> for symmetric and asymmetric
<Jakey3> emphasis on easily
<Jakey3> terminal is fine
<arooni> it's really not a huge issue; i can run the command when i start work; i just like to automate stuff whenever possible
<ayore> salut
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mistawright> nacchow do i reinstall a config file of an application and overwrite the existing?
<nacc> mistawright: possibly `dpkg-reconfigure <pkgname>` or `apt-get install --reinstall <pkgname>` depends on the context, though?
<TJ-> Jakey3: read "man gpg2" and see "--cipher-algo". E.g. "gpg2 --cipher-algo AES256 -c file"
<Jakey3> TJ-, thanks
<TJ-> Jakey3: "gpg2 --version" will list the supported 'cypher' names
<Jakey3> thanks
<Jakey3> why isnt it easier to encrypt files on ubuntu with different methods?
<tgm4883> Jakey3: what do you mean? Didn't TJ- just give you a command?
<Jakey3> scratch my last comment
<aparaatti> hi, I have added app categories to gnome and manually added desktop-files in them, but now the root level show still some icons that are also in categories/folders how to remove them from "root"?
<Jakey3> whats the point of anti virus if malware can be put into the firmware?
<k1l_> Jakey3: better ask that in the offtopic channel
<Jakey3> ok
<imdestroy> hello
<bsamorim> hello
<MonkeyDust> hello
<rembo> hello everyone, how can i modify user group so file/folders created by apache can be accesible for ftp and apache user?
<TJ-> rembo: use facls; see "man setfacl"
<_damien_> I would like to report a bug (16.04). The windows shortcuts, like Super+W (expose windows) randomly changes to Super+Z. I use a AZERTY keyboard and I suppose sometimes the shortcut use QWERTY instead of AZERTY (maybe at X boot). Must I use ubuntu-bug ? And what components must I choose ?
<squinty> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<_damien_> I have read this page, and have tested ubuntu-bug, but dunno what component to choose. I tried Xorg but I end with an auto-generated report and a "send" button
<genii> _damien_: Probably the package to file the bug against is keyboard-configuration . If it turns out to be the wrong package, the people reading that bug will re-file it
<k1l_> _damien_: it will open in a browser afterwards where you can file more details
<MonkeyDust> _damien_  also, the bug already may have be known on launchpad
<_damien_> ha ok k1l_, I was afraid to send a pile of unusable data without to be able to add my own text
<_damien_> MonkeyDust, I searched about shortcuts and didn't find it actually
<_damien_> there is 1148 results :(
<isene> After upgrade to 16.04, my authdeamond got kicked out of the building and I now need to run "/usr/sbin/authdaemond start" upon laptop restart. How do I make sure it runs automatically?
<isene> Where do I put what?
<isene> Or what do I debug?
<_damien_> genii, I'll go with keyboard-configuration
<_damien_> when you report bug with ubuntu-bug, do you need to add the points 1 to 5 (lsb_release -rd, etc...) ?
<tgm4883> _damien_: the points?
<_damien_> tgm4883, http://dpaste.com/3YXCHC5
<tgm4883> _damien_: yea you need to add that
<_damien_> 1 to 4 sorry
<_damien_> ok
<jessee-> hey does the default (evince) document viewer on xubuntu run code, just in case a pdf file has some code?
<MonkeyDust> jessee-  you mean like javascript or css for html, layout etc?
<jessee-> MonkeyDust, yep
<MonkeyDust> jessee-  there's scribus https://wiki.scribus.net/canvas/Your_first_PDF_form_with_Scribus
<jessee-> MonkeyDust, so Evince doesn't run any js or whatever? Thats all I wanted to know :)
<lucas-arg> guys under ubuntu 16.04 cant apt update ive tryed with main repos and other ones too... dont know whats going on
<k1l_> lucas-arg: run "sudo apt update" and put the output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<lucas-arg> k1l_, weird now i did it
<spiritualgamer> what do I do if I forget my zimagez password?
<henry__> Hello. I need to reduce a PDF. Which application I can.
<henry__> ?
<zeryx> hey guys, if my apt-get update command is hanging (aka stopped while getting the package lists), how could I fix this?
<zeryx> I've checked my lists file and everything seems to be ok
<jessee-> how do I open .docx file abiword says "error importing" file and evince pdf viewer isn't displaying a pdf properly I'm not sure hwy
<jessee-> why
<bekks> Because abiword isnt capable of opening .docx files, and .docx files arent pdf files.
<bekks> You may try libreoffice.
<palindrome_> Hey, I am looking for something similar to speccy for windows to monitor my hardware such as temperatures etc. What is a good tool for this?
<zeryx> palindrome_: not sure about a widget, but nvidia-smi works for nvidia gpus
<_damien_> palindrome_, apt show lm-sensors
<_damien_> palindrome_, "Lm-sensors is a hardware health monitoring package for Linux. It allows you
<_damien_>  to access information from temperature, voltage, and fan speed sensors."
<zeryx> https://gist.github.com/zeryx/6e63a1bdc7200048dafa694b00f95fcc
<palindrome_> zeryx, I currently have and AMD would nvidia tools work for it?
<zeryx> no
<zeryx> there's AMD tools as well, it's just been a whlie since I've used linux with AMD
<zeryx> anyone have an idea why apt-get isn't successfully updating? I thought I cleaned out my sources.list but it still keeps failing
<jessee-> ok cool I understand about the .docx file bekks ... but what about this pdf it only shows the images on it and not the text, could that be how the pdf came? Can/Should i try another pdf viewer?
<bekks> jessee-: I'd use Okular.
<_damien_> palindrome_, https://www.linux.com/learn/discovering-and-monitoring-hardware-linux
<jessee-> for the pdf? bekks
<bekks> jessee-: Yes.
<palindrome_> dada, hmm thanks for the information
<jessee-> holy SHOOT
<jessee-> is it supposed to install all these 106 packages just for okular
<bekks> jessee-: Those are dependencies. Yes.
<sleepy__> how can I stream photos from one computer to another? like, for example, drag and drop into chrome using cast, and display them in another chrome browser?
<soee_> any idea how to fix this: ** (appstreamcli:10695): WARNING **: Exception: Unable to get write lock on /var/cache/app-info/xapian/default: already locked ?
<sleepy__> use sudo
<soee_> with what command ?
<bekks> soee_: already locked means there is some process using it.
<sleepy__> sudo whatever you were doing
<precise> Hey guys, I booted up my computer and ran apt update/upgrade (like I always do). Today apt update is hanging, currently at "Fetched 94.5 kB in ***". I looked at /var/log/apt/history.log and /var/log/dpkg.log and neither of them have anything dated today. Any ideas?
<bekks> precise: No updates installed, no log entries.
<precise> So are there any logs in relation to the progress of apt update?
<bekks> precise: The update process is working fine - there were no updates to be installed.
<precise> Problem is the program is not exiting with any status...?
<bekks> So wait until it exits.
<precise> It just hangs without a prompt...
<precise> bekks, issue being it has been 30 minutes now
<k1l_> precise: wait more than 2 minutes.
<precise> 30 > 2?
<k1l_> hmm
<k1l_> maybe change the mirrors
<lucas-arg> sorry me again, after i tried to do sudo apt-get update it downloads all but command does not end, it says downloaded 33.7 mb and gets still there
<lucas-arg> after 5 minutes
<precise> Same problem here lucas-arg!
<precise> What version you running?
<lucas-arg> precise, whats going on?
<lucas-arg> 16.04
<precise> sudo apt update hangs at  "Fetched so 'n so at ***", doesn't exit
<precise> I'm on 16.04
<lucas-arg> i really dont know whats wrong
<precise> lucas-arg: Have you tried 'sudo apt update'? instead of apt-get
<lucas-arg> precise, both and they all do the same
<lucas-arg> precise, even in synaptic
<nkowdley> Hey guys, is anyone on 16.04 and had apt-get update hang?
<precise> You make 3 nkowdley
<lucas-arg> nkowdley, yes all apparently
<nkowdley> the appstream cli refresh bug?
<nkowdley> If there a fix available?
<nkowdley> Is*
<Guest1689>  is apt broken for anyone else tonight ?
<Guest1689> on 2 machines (kubuntu 16.04) apt-get update is not completing - since this evevnig
<precise> Yes, Guest1689, all of us
<Guest1689> ah good
<Guest1689> its not a local issue...
<precise> I just ran, it on my 14.04 machine and it worked fine, this seems to be isolated to 16.04, What version Guest1689?
<Guest1689> 16.04 - in the UK in case its a mirror issue
<precise> Nope, US here
<CodFection> guys my apk-update is stuck
<CodFection> any idea?
<lucas-arg> Guest1689, nope im from argentina and its happening to me too
<lucas-arg> even changing mirrors
<precise> CodFection, it is happening to everyone
<CodFection> precise, ok thanks
<CodFection> ubuntu lol
<nkowdley> Alright cool, glad to see this not just a me issue :)
<CodFection> any one in US having the same issue?
<nkowdley> Yup
<bst11> I want to download some youtube videos youtube-dl is way too slow with my connection anyone has a better alternative?
<CodFection> ok cool. lets wait for a fix then
<CodFection> bst11, visit alternative.to
<bst11> okay
<lucas-arg> i enabled proposed to see if anything changes
<nkowdley> Can someone run htop/top while running apt and see if appstreamcli refresh is at 100%
<velus> hello i have installed scribus on the computer but i cant seem to find it to start it? how would i start it
<precise> It is nkowdley if %cPU == refresh
<CodFection> velus, thats the ubuntu issue.. u need to restart or log out everytime to see the item u installed.
<nkowdley> precise: cool thanks
<marus-> is that a good idea to rename my NICs in 16.04 to old names?
<lucas-arg> you can do sudo killall appstreamcli
<lucas-arg> and sudo apt-get update
<precise> lucas-arg: fix?
<lucas-arg> then just ctrl+c
<lucas-arg> or
<lucas-arg> ctrl+x
<lucas-arg> after that you can install or upgrade all packages
<nkowdley> So just bypass appstreamcli?
<lucas-arg> i see a new package in proposed appstreamcli
<nkowdley> This? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs due to strdup on non-NULL terminated string" [Medium,Fix committed]
<lucas-arg> dont know if it will change anything
<nkowdley> yup
<nkowdley> just saw that
<marus> is that a good idea to rename my NICs in 16.04 to old names?
<lucas-arg> i dont know how they consider this a medium problem
<nkowdley> How do you enable xenial-proposed?
<lucas-arg> nkowdley, i installed synaptic, after that i can choose to enable it in one of the tabs
<nkowdley> man package managers in 16.04 have been awful
<brucewhealtonjr> Hello all, I was wondering if someone could tell me how to completely remove mysql and instead install mariadb on a new system running Ubuntu 16?
<marus> is that a good idea to rename my NICs in 16.04 to old names?
<genii> marus: Better to just leave the names as-is unless you have specific reason like scripts which refer to the old names like eth0 or such
<nkowdley> I can't install anything through the gnome-software-center and now this
<lucas-arg> i can confirm
<lucas-arg> after updating system with proposed updates, apt and apt-get and synaptic works ok
<nkowdley> 3 year old bug finally comes out of hiding
<nkowdley> lol
<brucewhealtonjr> I know there might be more than package and I think the use of purge is used
<marus> genii: yes that's my purpose, scripts doesn't work...
<Guest88148> quick question..i read online that its harmless but.. was still wondering what it is.. i keep seeing an error  saying  APCI PCC probe failed  on start up.. even if its harmless..i have to wonder what it meen's
<marus> genii: and also i don't understand why this new kind of names
<CodFection> Guest88148, u have ACPI problem
<nkowdley> lucas-arg: where is the tab for enabling proposed?
<genii> marus: Then what you can do is edit /etc/default/grub  and put in there: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="biosdevname=-1 net.ifnames=0"  save the change, then: sudo update-grub
<brucewhealtonjr> also, is there any problem having php 5.x and php 7.0 both installed on a system?
<genii> marus: And it will revert to the previous generic names of eth0, eth1, wlan0, etc
<precise> Hey guys I am refreshing the appstreamcli and this it the output: http://pastebin.com/Lhswp2cC
<precise> It is hanging there
<CodFection> nkowdley, is apt problem fixed yet?
<genii> marus: The reason for the new naming is the same as UUID for hard drives. So the name of the ethernet devices is always unique
<nkowdley> codfection: nope, but the bug has been fixed in xenial-proposed
<precise> Can you guys see if you get the same results with your appstreamcli? (In relation to the apt hang issue)
<nkowdley> supposedly
<CodFection> nkowdley, automatically or you had to do some tweaking?
<genii> I'm getting the appsteam issue on a Kubuntu 16.04 box here, but not on an Ubuntu Server 16.04 box
<HappySomethingSo> Hi
<genii> appstreamcli, rather
<HappySomethingSo> I've got questions about the new ubuntu 16 and networks
<nkowdley> CodFection: yeah, well downloading a newer version of appstreamcli should fix it
<precise> This one? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/0.9.4-1ubuntu1
<nkowdley> but I am having trouble finding the name of xenial-proposed repo
<CodFection> nkowdley, how to? :(
<nkowdley> i think so
<CodFection> nkowdley, isn't it supposedly fixed automatically. precise
<HappySomethingSo> I used to edit /etc/network/interfaces in ubuntu 14 to set up a static ip and it worked. If I do that now, the system either ignores it or fails to raise network interfaces
<HappySomethingSo> has something changed from 14 to 16 in regard to how a static ip is configured?
<HappySomethingSo> thanks
<CodFection> precise, any idea how to fix apt lag issue?
<precise> I just downloaded this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/0.9.4-1ubuntu1
<precise> Currently am reading through the readme and preparing to install
<CodFection> where to save this? (I am running ubuntu 16.04)
<genii> HappySomethingSo: What does: grep managed /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf  say?
<nkowdley> I just enabled proposed and am going to install this package, then switch back
<precise> CodFection, Hold back on installing, I am still tinkering and I don't want to bork your system.
<nkowdley> but either method should work
<HappySomethingSo> genii: grep: /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf: No such file or directory
<precise> nkowdley, IYO, would that be easier than compiling?
<nkowdley> yeah
<nkowdley> precise: yeah, but you have to remember to switch back
<genii> Hm
<CodFection> precise, alright mate.
<HappySomethingSo> genii: I had no idea how to fix the raise network interfaces problem, so I'm running off a clean image
<precise> For future reference: enable proposed repository directions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<CodFection> please guys let me know if anyone manage to fix this issue
<OerHeks> apt lag issue, choose faster mirror?
<HappySomethingSo> genii: My network/interfaces file reads like this http://pastebin.com/ULn6LZt8
<precise> OerHeks, See this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712
<HappySomethingSo> genii: the source interface part I don't recognize from ubuntu 14 and I think it may have something to do with that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs due to strdup on non-NULL terminated string" [Medium,Fix committed]
<brucewhealtonjr> Is there any package that helps with two monitors and laying out windows on the desktop like using the right half of one monitor and the left side top half of a monitor (1/4 size of the display)?
<HappySomethingSo> genii: but if I edit the file in  /etc/network/interfaces.d/ it overwrites it on boot. If I delete it, it fails to raise network interfaces
<precise> nkowdley, There are some 300MB of packages in proposed fyi
<nkowdley> yeah, i was just trying to install appstream
<nkowdley> not everything
<precise> just with an apt install?
<OerHeks> precise, wait for the xenial update, i wouldn go to proposed if i can avoid that
<nkowdley> yup
<precise> OekHeks, How can you patch an update bug with an update?
<nkowdley> precise: not sure if its going to work, since I'm doing some hacky stuff here
<genii> HappySomethingSo: So put whatever static entry you would normally have in the /etc/network/interfaces file into a file like /etc/network/interfaces.d/static.cfg
<marus> genii: your solution doesn't help
<genii> marus: It is the recommended solution which the Launchpad bug mentioned there refers to
<bst11> hi I'm following the following description to install wordpress in lamp   https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-wordpress-on-ubuntu-16.04-lamp/
<HappySomethingSo> genii: but there's already a file there, it's called 50-cloud-init.cfg
<HappySomethingSo>  and has this in it: http://pastebin.com/XSthDVUh
<bst11> Im facing an error at loading the default url
<HappySomethingSo> genii: does this matter?
<reisio> bst11: this is a great opportunity to choose something less insecure, and less generally awful
<marus> genii:http://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/mini-howtos/change-default-network-name-ens33-to-old-eth0-on-ubuntu-16-04.html
<bst11> reisio: what do i do then?
<reisio> bst11: there are many less awful CMSes you could use
<reisio> and less awful bases than PHP
<genii> marus: Sorry, wrong user
<reisio> bst11: what's the error you're getting?
<Pinkamena_D> tried to upgrade 14.04 to 16.04, installer said there were errors but It restarted anyway. Still starts up ok but I cant seem to run apt-get update: it stopt at downloading us.archive.com/ubuntu with "appstreamcli" process taking 100% cpu forever. Any suggestion to fix? it does not behave normally after a restart.
<CodFection> precise, any solution yet?
<bekks> Pinkamena_D: Updating from 14.04 to 16.04 isnt supported yet, it will be supported once 16.04.1 is released.
<genii> HappySomethingSo: : It is the recommended solution which the Launchpad bug mentioned there refers to. So the file which is currently in there is how your changes in /etc/network/interfaces is being overwritten
<marus> genii: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0" not -1
<bst11> reisio: when i load this http://192.168.1.100/wordpress i get unable to connect
<precise> CodFection, rolling on nkowdley direction and installing appstream from proposed, any progress nkowdley?
<genii> marus: biosdevname=-1, not biosdevname=0
<Pinkamena_D> well, I just went to the software updater and it said that 16.04 was available, so I clicked the button. Not trying to do anything shifty...
<genii> thats a minus sign, and then a 1
<HappySomethingSo> genii: ok, I'll try it now
<marus> genii: i've tryed it but doesn't help, on the link they make =0
<reisio> bst11: what makes you think 192.168.1.100 is the IP?
<genii> marus: Remember that you need to do after that: sudo update-grub  ...and that a reboot is needed before the change takes effect
<precise> OerHeks, any reason that you know of that appstream is taking so long to install? nkowdley?
<Pinkamena_D> bekks: is there any way to fix this problem at this time?
<genii> marus: Also, it is -1 and not 0 for the biosdevname value.
<bst11> my ip doesnt work as much either
<bekks> Pinkamena_D: I dont think so, since you are runninh an unsupported configuration right now.
<bekks> *running
<reisio> bst11: is it supposed to be a server on the machine you're currently using?
<HappySomethingSo> genii: it dodn't work, and now if I run ifconfig I get random letters instead of eth0
<marus> genii:i've rebootet several times, only eth0 is changed, but not the wlan0
<Pinkamena_D> bekks: There should be a more explicit warning on the upgrade, especially for a gui tool. How about a downgrade?
<HappySomethingSo> genii: http://pastebin.com/bR2mdi4s
<OerHeks> precise, appstream is optional. if you encounter issues, de-install untill the update arrives?
<bst11> reisio: yeah i installed lamp tring to follow up with wordpress
<Pinkamena_D> Do you know what appstreamcli actually does?
<bekks> Pinkamena_D: Downgrades arent supported. And you selected to upgrade to a development release, did you?
<reisio> bst11: you can just use 'localhost' (http://localhost/) then
<reisio> bst11: you probably don't have apache or whatever web server you've installed actually running yet
<Pinkamena_D> my actions were going to the software update tool (through dash) and checking for updates.
<bst11> reisio localhost just being out the default apache page
<Pinkamena_D> once it finished, it said that '16.04' was available, so I clicked the button to upgrade
<Pinkamena_D> that is all
<bst11> let me paste in some screenshots
<reisio> bst11: that means Apache is running, then
<reisio> bst11: try http://localhost/wordpress/ now, if you indeed have a 'wordpress' dir in there
<Pinkamena_D> lsb_release shows just "ubuntu 16.04 LTS", is there another place to look for a subversion which may be 'development' ?
<mistawright> hi guys i have to use ubuntu 14.04 and need to install php 5.3.10 and associated modules. what would be the best way to go about this as I have been trying for hours to get what i need installed
<bst11> reisio: alright
<bekks> Pinkamena_D: Subversion has nothing to do with it.
<genii> HappySomethingSo: Yes, that is the new Constant Naming Scheme thing in place now, as I was just explaining earlier to marus
<bst11> reisio: nothing just a clean white page
<genii> HappySomethingSo: Network device names are now given a name which has part of their MAC in it so that the names remain the same
<bst11> reisio: could it be that i did not install wordpress correctly?
<OerHeks> !info php5 trusty
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.16 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<precise> OerHeks, wait, I thought appstream was part of the apt utility?
<OerHeks> mistawright, why 5.3? nobody uses that anymore ..
<reisio> bst11: it's more likely your PHP isn't installed/configured, or apache isn't configured to use it
<reisio> bst11: try http://localhost/wordpress/index.php directly
<genii> HappySomethingSo: If you do the steps I outlined to them just earlier, the naming will revert to the old eth0 kind
<OerHeks> precise, i don't have it on 15.10
<bst11> reisio: alright
<HappySomethingSo> genii: I don't mind the new name, but the static ip didn't work
<mistawright> OerHeks, I have an application that requires it and until devs cleanup this code my hand is forced
<milena_> 123456
<genii> HappySomethingSo: Please pastebin whatever is in the .cfg files in /etc/network/interfaces.d directory, please
<HappySomethingSo> genii: I added static.cfg to /etc/network/interfaces.d/ and wrote what I normally write for static ips, but now it's blank
<Pinkamena_D> bekks: ok, it looks like uninstalling the 'appstream' package with apt-get has fixed this issue. Do you know what this package does? I am not familiar with it.
<precise> OerHeks, I uninstalled and all works now...
<HappySomethingSo> genii: the system erased it on boot
<OerHeks> it is part of an IDE, not sure which one
<OerHeks> !ide
<nkowdley> precise: you still here
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<HappySomethingSo> genii: apparently. It also reverts any changes made to the other file
<precise> Yeah whats up?
<genii> HappySomethingSo: What did you do with the other file that was already in there?
<precise> nkowdley
<nkowdley> precise: so real hacky solution
<HappySomethingSo> genii: nothing, it's still there
<precise> go on
<nkowdley> precise: sudo mv /usr/bin/appstreamcli /usr/bin/appstreamcli.bak
<bekks> !info check-all-the-things
<nkowdley> lol
<ubottu> check-all-the-things (source: check-all-the-things): check all of the things!. In component universe, is optional. Version 2015.12.10ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 21 kB, installed size 115 kB
<genii> HappySomethingSo: Please pastebin whatever is in it
<nkowdley> precise: it works
<bst11> reisio: was not found on server
<bekks> Pinkamena_D: Thats where it is from ^.
<genii> work, afk 5-7 minutes
<nkowdley> precise: lol not a great fix though
<precise> lol, I actually uninstalled appstream all together :P
<nkowdley> lol
<bst11> sending the image
<nkowdley> that works too
<nkowdley> Alright guys, gotta go bbl
<reisio> bst11: then you probably don't have the 'wordpress' directory where you think it is
<precise> see ya
<bst11> I think the php was probably not well installed
<bst11> reisio: will a reinstallation of php7 fix it?
<reisio> bst11: it would still load index.php if it found it, it just wouldn't parse it as PHP
<reisio> if it wasn't found, it isn't where you think it is
<mistawright> any ideas on how to install php 5.3.10 on ubuntu?
<bst11> reisio: alright how about i give it all a try again
<reisio> mistawright: 1) suspend sanity (x2) 2) install it 3) done
<bst11> reasons why i just love xampp
<jnagro> anyone having issues with packagecloud.io hosted apt repos hanging their apt update?
<reisio> bst11: xampp won't help you with not knowing where your files are
<jnagro> in my case, Slack client installed one
<jnagro> https://packagecloud.io/slacktechnologies/slack/debian just hangs forever
<CodFection> is apt update still lagging?
<mistawright> reisio, tried and failed using apt
<bst11> reisio: it has a graphical way of just installing the whole thing without much trouble
<HappySomethingSo> genii: sorry for the wait, pastebin is really slow now
<mistawright> reisio, couldnt install php-dev without pulling in php 5.5.9
<reisio> mistawright: it's very unlikely you need php5 or php5.3 particularly over php5.5
<bst11> reisio: any alternative for all this?
<reisio> bst11: AFAIK your only problem is that you don't know where your files are; you should figure out how to know where your files are, that is important
<mistawright> reisio, unable to install dbx with php 5.5.9 and our application isnt fully compatible
<bst11> reisio: alright thanks
<reisio> mistawright: time to fix your application
<reisio> mistawright: what're you going to do when php5 is even more discontinued, security compromised, and full of buggy holes than it is now?
<bekks> mistawright: How are you trying to install dbx?
<genii> marus: What is it calling the wifi interface now instead of wlan0 ?
<CodFection> guys my apt-get update is still stuck and cant get it fixed. please help
<mistawright> bekks, pecl/pear which fails due to phpize being missing
<OerHeks> CodFection, choose faster mirror?
<CodFection> OerHeks, how ?
<bekks> mistawright: sudo apt-get install php5-dev
<OerHeks> softwarecenter > sources
<Bashing-om> !info appstreamcli
<ubottu> Package appstreamcli does not exist in xenial
<mistawright> bekks, i did which tries to pull in php 5.5.9 though
<bekks> !info check-all-the-things | Bashing-om thats the package containing appstream
<ubottu> Bashing-om thats the package containing appstream: check-all-the-things (source: check-all-the-things): check all of the things!. In component universe, is optional. Version 2015.12.10ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 21 kB, installed size 115 kB
<WoodyPC> Does anyone know anything about a program called mono-complete?
<bekks> mistawright: Which is intended.
<genii> Bashing-om: It's in the appstream package
<bekks> mistawright: After installing php 5.5.9 properly, from the repos, you will be able to install dbx.
<Bashing-om> bekks: genii Thanks .. a similar issue on the forum too .
<WoodyPC> I have looked it up, but most of it is code or source code.
<HappySomethingSo> genii: pastebin doesn't load at all
<HappySomethingSo> genii: http://pasted.co/45a1f639
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/mono-complete
<CodFection> OerHeks, so change it to US server?
<OerHeks> CodFection, the mirror selector has an option to look for the fastest mirror
<OerHeks> us/main is fine
<jessee-> any other pdf reader besides okular that is as good as adobe reader
<genii> HappySomethingSo: So in this case, I would either: rename that file to something that doesn't end in .cfg and re-make the static.cfg file... or: just edit it to make the static change there instead of a different file
<CodFection> chose US and still stuck
<CodFection> OerHeks,
<HappySomethingSo> genii: it reverts any changes made to the file
<OerHeks> CodFection, then it is your network/isp
<CodFection> OerHeks, but my internet is working fine..
<CodFection> OerHeks, thats why I can chat now right..
<genii> HappySomethingSo: Sounds like something on your hosting provider's end then, where they give you dhcp by default and you probably have to request a change from them to static
<HappySomethingSo> genii: the server is mine
<genii> HappySomethingSo: Weird. I haven't seen this before.
<HappySomethingSo> genii: and I managed to change it to static on ubuntu 14
<Quatroking> could I just have a moment and bring your attention to the fact that UEFI is a worthless piece of shit
<Quatroking> thank you
<CodFection> OerHeks, but my internet is working fine..  how to fix now??
<genii> HappySomethingSo: I think you may get someone more knowledgeable on the subject in #ubuntu-server
<Quatroking> spent an hour trying to boot off USB and get ubuntu to install properly only to finally have it work after installing off DVD
<HappySomethingSo> genii: thanks, I'll try there
<TJ-> HappySomethingSo: there's nothing in the ifupdown tooling that'll wipe out a local admin's installed files
<genii> TJ-: Have you seen something like before?
<genii> *like this
<OerHeks> CodFection, no clue, you say internet is fine but apt lags
<TJ-> genii: never, not caused by tooling. Caused by bad file systems / journalling, yes
<TJ-> genii: sounds more like a non-persistent container to me
<TJ-> genii: might be worth putting an inotifywatch on the directory, see when/if the file is accessed/written
<CodFection> Hi TJ
<CodFection> I trust u
<CodFection> can u please help me solve one issue
<CodFection> whenever I run apt-get update it stucks
<TJ-> I was just off to bed!
<CodFection> or even using software update
<Bashing-om> Pinkamena_D: bekks :: The Cog on the forum has a work-a-round : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325168 that worked for him .
<TJ-> CodFection: how does it stick? times out trying to fetch files?
<CodFection> no
<CodFection> after fetched
<CodFection> it stucks
<OerHeks> CodFection, show us the output of update
<HappySomethingSo> \join #ubuntu-server
<genii> Hm
<michagogo> Hi, can anyone help me with an LXC question? I'm trying to get started with a container and can't seem to figure out how to make this work. I created it with sudo lxc-create -t ubuntu. I'm able to lxc-start it, and lxc-attach to it, but I can't, for example, ssh into it. I assume there's some kind of networking setup I need to do, but I can't find anything
<michagogo> that clearly explains how to make it work -- how to give the host network access to the container and/or how to give the container access to the Internet.
#ubuntu 2016-05-20
<genii> HappySomethingSo: I have to leave soon but am interested in how this issue ends. If you are on tomorrow, please give an update
<TJ-> michagogo: did you configure lxc-usernet ?
<HappySomethingSo> genii: ok, thank yo for your help
<michagogo> TJ-: I'm running privileged for now
<michagogo> I was under the impression that's not needed
<michagogo> (created with the ubuntu template as root, not download, and sudoing lxc-start)
<TJ-> michagogo: OK, you've set the veth and bridge in the config?
<michagogo> Er, maybe not? Which config, the container's?
<michagogo> I thought the default on Ubuntu just works... There does seem to be a veth device
<TJ-> michagogo: see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html#lxc-network
<michagogo> I think I tried reading that. I don't know that I understand it fully...
<michagogo> Right now, I don't want it to be accessible from the outside -- I want to be able, as a start, to SSH from the host into the container
<Jubilant> Why does fresh install never set my prefix and root correctly :/
<Jubilant> dat grub rescue life I always forget which partition to use and it takes forever to find it again
<melodoron> I just upgraded to Xenial, and apt-get update is broken
<melodoron> It gets to "Fetched 187 kB in 5s (31.2 kB/s)" and then never finishes
<melodoron> Is there a way to debug this?
<DarthShader2> melodoron - apparently apt is broken right now (for me as well).
<DarthShader2> relevant logs: "<CodFection> whenever I run apt-get update it stucks"
<DarthShader2> "<HappySomethingSo> \join #ubuntu-server"
<hrkljus> appstreamcli 100% CPU usage right?
<michagogo> Hm. Why does the container know who I am?
<michagogo> I ran sudoedit, it put me in vi
<squinty> melodoron, hmmm....must be a new buglet. it was working fine yesterday.....
<michagogo> vim*
<michagogo> Now, when I exit, it says "E138: Can't write viminfo file /home/micha/.viminfo!"
<squinty> michagogo,  gksudo gedit <filename>
 * [Saint] wonders how other people, if at all, work around the whole "encrypted home and key based ssh authentication with password disabled" thing
<michagogo> squinty: Huh? *inside* an LXC?
<TJ-> michagogo: the sudo shell environment
<[Saint]> I'm using a fairly simply script in my unencrypted ~ in .sshrc
<michagogo> TJ-: right now I'm in `sudo lxc-attach`
<[Saint]> is there a better way to manage automatically decrypting home with ssh key based login?
<TJ-> [Saint]: easily :)
<squinty> michagogo, didn't realize you were using lxc
<michagogo> squinty: Yeah, I'm trying to figure out sshing into a fresh lxc...
<[Saint]> TJ-: let me guess "don't use encrypted ~"? ;)
<TJ-> [Saint]: /etc/ssh/sshd_config has "AuthorizedKeysFile      /etc/ssh/authorized_keys.d/%u" ... and you create the directory and then put the file at /etc/ssh/authorized_keys.d/$USER
<[Saint]> TJ-: I think you're misunderstanding the problem.
<[Saint]> If I wasn't doing that I wouldn't even be able to initiate the connection.
<[Saint]> What I aim to do is decrypt ~ automatically.
<[Saint]> which for some inexplicable reason doesn't happen for ssh key based login with password disabled.
<TJ-> [Saint]: that's how it's done. As long as the authorized_keys is *outside* the $HOME then when the user does key-based log-in the pam_ecryptfs  module will unlock and mount the $USERs ecryptfs
<TJ-> [Saint]: all my systems have been configured that way for many years, without any problems
<michagogo> When I look at the container with lxc-info/lxc-ls, I see it appears to have 2 IP addresses, 10.0.3.1 and 10.0.3.196
<michagogo> When I lxc-attach to the container, both of those addresses seem to point to the container
<[Saint]> TJ-: on my servers it doesn't actually decrypt and this needs to be handled by the user - I suspect you're using *buntu Desktop, yes?
<michagogo> On the host, .1 points to the host, and .196 says "no route to host".
<TJ-> [Saint]: server
<TJ-> [Saint]: decryption and mounting is done by pam_ecryptfs once the user has authenticated
<TJ-> [Saint]: have you altered the PAM config?
<TJ-> [Saint]: amongst other entries the important one is "/etc/pam.d/common-auth:auth     optional        pam_ecryptfs.so unwrap"
<michagogo> Anyone got any ideas?
<nacc> michagogo: what version of host?
<[Saint]> TJ-: Appears to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/364015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364015 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Support a wrapped-passphrase.ssh, wrapped with an ssh private key" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<[Saint]> marked as WONTFIX
<michagogo> nacc: trusty
<nacc> michagogo: also, #lxcontainers may be a better place to ask
<nacc> michagogo: on xenial, with a random container, i don't see that with `lxc list`
<michagogo> nacc: In the past (and now) I've tried a bunch of times, that channel seems mostly inactive
<nacc> michagogo: are you using lxd?
<michagogo> No
<michagogo> What's lxd?
<nacc> :(
<nacc> michagogo: ah not available in trusty anyways
<nacc> michagogo: well, it's like a container hypervisor. But basically lets you do `lxc launch ubuntu:xenial` and it spits out a container name running xenial
<nacc> and you can then just do `lxc exec <container> bash` and you're in
<nacc> no need for sudo, etc
<nacc> the images are maintained on linuxcontainers.org, iirc, and cached locally
<nacc> michagogo: might be a reason to setup a xenial environment on its own, if you're really interested in containers
<michagogo> Well, not sure that's an option...
<michagogo> At this point I'm trying to figure out if there's a way to get https://github.com/devrandom/gitian-builder/blob/master/README.md to work with LXC in what seems to me to be the "correct" way
<nacc> michagogo: there's also #lxc-dev, but you might get mocked for asking for support in a dev channel (but then again you coudl say no response in the support channel)
<michagogo> That is, treating the container like a VM -- starting, stopping, SSHing in, etc
<nacc> michagogo: right, lxd is a backend for lxc, basically
<nacc> so if lxd is running, you use lxc as client side interction still
<nacc> but in any case
<michagogo> (right now, the LXC support there basically hacks together a rootfs that can sort of pass for an LXC, but breaks fairly often, and seems to be broken on xenial)
<[Saint]> So, instead of my convoluted workaround with sshrc, would doing something like this in the unencrypted user's .bash_login be "better"?
<[Saint]> http://pastebin.com/Cm0vzCFF
<nacc> michagogo: sounds like a support question for this project, no?
<nacc> michagogo: that projects home page can't be reached by me, i'll assume something buggy.
<michagogo> nacc: well, there isn't really much support. It's pretty small. My idea was to see if I can figure out how to take the flow used for KVM builders and adapt that for "LXC-as-a-VM"
<michagogo> So at this point I'm just trying to figure out how LXC works
<nacc> i think it's a bad idea to even think of LXC as a VM :)
<michagogo> nacc: I don't mean as a VM
<michagogo> I mean, working with it like you would with a VM
<michagogo> i.e. creating it with the proper tools, starting and stopping it, and connecting into it, rather than debootstrapping into a file and tricking lxc-execute into running scripts in that environment
<michagogo> But I can't seem to get as far as being able to create a container, start it, and SSH into it...
<nacc> michagogo: i unfortunately don't have a trusty environment around right now
<michagogo> Anyway, it's 3:42 AM here. I think I'm going to call it a night, probably just throw away what I've tried at this point and maybe try again from scratch in my clean Trusty Sandbox VM at some point in the future
<nacc> michagogo: what have you tried to do, sorry?
<michagogo> nacc: I lxc-created a container
<michagogo> I lxc-started it
<michagogo> And I can;t figure out what I need to do in order to be able to ssh into it from the host
<nacc> michagogo: did you try: https://linuxcontainers.org/lxc/getting-started/
<michagogo> nacc: yeah, I saw that
<nacc> michagogo: that's where i'd start, in particular the bridge setup
<michagogo> I created a privileged container with the ubuntu template (not download)
<nacc> michagogo: a container shouldn't have two IPs generally, and it definitely shouldn't have one be a gateway IP
<nacc> at least, i'd find that surprising
<michagogo> nacc: the only thing I see on that page regarding bridge setup is the file that lets a user account create veth devices
<nacc> michagogo: if you want to try to get it working again later, ping me and i will spin up a trusty VM
<nacc> michagogo: from a general ease-of-use thing, though, i'd really recommend trying lxd
<[Saint]> TJ-: I have to ask - but, you're not just saying "it works" after having already unwrapped the encrypted home at some point with a local login, are you? I honestly can't see any way for this flow of ssh+encrypted home+key based auth+password login disabled to work with an encrypted home and every bug I can dig up on the topic basically writes it off as wontfix.
<nacc> michagogo: what "packages" is gitian-builder referring to?
<edgardoanaya> How Can I Make Music Play in My Laptop?
<edgardoanaya> How Can I Make Music Play in My Laptop?
<edgardoanaya> Im New To Linux
<nacc> edgardoanaya: do you mean the software to use for music in Ubuntu? or do you mean you don't get any soudn?
<edgardoanaya> Help
<[Saint]> why didn't "in" deserve a capital letter? and why are you typing in camel case?
<bazhang> !players | edgardoanaya
<ubottu> edgardoanaya: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<edgardoanaya> Right No Sound
<nacc> !sound | edgardoanaya
<ubottu> edgardoanaya: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bazhang> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | edgardoanaya
<ubottu> edgardoanaya: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 65 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<bazhang> install that edgardoanaya
<bazhang> see the sound troubleshooting above edgardoanaya and the players link as well
<edgardoanaya> Well I tried all The Simple Solutions But None Worked!!!!
<michagogo> nacc: Gitian is used to build Bitcoin Core, among other things
<michagogo> I'm pretty sure The Tor Project also uses it for their builds
<[Saint]> edgardoanaya: can you please type properly, without every word having a capital letter? It is driving my text-to-speech nuts.
<nacc> michagogo: i see; well, i can help you probably get lxc working, like i said, just give me some notice to get a vm spun up
<bazhang> edgardoanaya, did you install the restricted extras as above
<bazhang> edgardoanaya, which players have you tried
<michagogo> Okay, I'm not sure when I'll get around to it... I don't often have free time for things like this
<edgardoanaya> ok So How Can I Listen to My Sound?
<michagogo> If I remember, I'll try pinging you when I'm going to try again
<nacc> michagogo: sounds good
<zumba_addict_> other than squid, which forwarding proxy would you recommend?
<bazhang> edgardoanaya, I have asked you several questions, please respond with more info instead of just repeating
<JanC> anybody else having trouble with apt-get update: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1583845 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1583845 Refresh hangs due to strdup on non-NULL terminated string" [Medium,Fix committed]
<edgardoanaya> I want to thank All Here On this Channel For UR Support
<hid|ninja> hi
<hid|ninja> i wanted to record from my laptop sound card with this command
<hid|ninja> ffmpeg -f pulse -i alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo.monitor output.wav
<hid|ninja> it alays worked with ubuntu 14.04, but not with 16.04
<hid|ninja> i found the audio source name with `pactl list sources`
<hid|ninja> pls help
<Dlabz> Hi, guys. Update of a remote server from 15.04 to 15.10 got interupted (ctrl+c). What's my best course of action? thanks.
<precise> hid|ninja, does it ouput an error, exit code, etc? We need more information...
<hid|ninja> precise: no error, the wav file sounds like it was recorded from my intern microphone
<precise> so just to clarify: internal mic =/= sound card in your scenario?
<hid|ninja> hmm
<hid|ninja> for me, internal mic is the one next to the laptop webcam
<precise> Ok, got ya.
<hid|ninja> so i took the sound card output: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo.monitor
<precise> On the ffmpeg man page, checkout line 1283, specifically:
<precise>                ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 1 -i hw:1 -f video4linux2 -i /dev/video0 /tmp/out.mpg
<precise> perhaps force the alsa format with the -f flag instead of the pulse format? Forgive me, I don't have much experience with FFMPEG.
<forgot_my_name> do chinese eat butter?
<hid|ninja> precise: i have this error: [alsa @ 0xedb4a0] cannot open audio device hw:1 (No such file or directory)
<precise> Because hw:1 was just an example...
<precise> Something like this:
<hid|ninja> it's like hee https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Capture/ALSA#Selectingtheinputcard, but i really dont get
<forgot_my_name> hid|ninja, youre trying audio capture?
<hid|ninja> yes forgot_my_name
<precise> Can you pastebin the output of arecord -l? hid|ninja
<forgot_my_name> hid|ninja, errr. as far as I know, ALSA is good for playback, while pulse is for recording
<precise> forgot_my_name: you are probably right, I know next to nothing about Audio Engineering, etc. I'm just a linux guy who happened to be in the room :P
<k00l3th4n> Is anybody else having problems updating today?
<hid|ninja> here is the paste: http://pastebin.com/0TSZN9f5
<precise> k00l3th4n, yeah. It is an error with appstream, it is currently in the proposed repository and will be pushed out to xenial at a later date, in order to get around this issue, uninstall appstream "sudo apt remove appstream", reinstall when the update is pushed out.
<Bashing-om> k00l3th4n: xenial ? this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1583845 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1583845 Refresh hangs due to strdup on non-NULL terminated string" [Medium,Fix committed]
<bumblehead> `$ sudo apt-get update` hangs on my machine. would someone advise me to help resolve it?
<precise> hid|ninja, you said you have a soundcard and a built in microphone?
<Eagles13> Has anyone here got an experience with mdadm?
<precise> bumblehead:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1583845
<k00l3th4n> precise: Thanks so much. I thought my machine was going down. lol
<Eagles13> I'm having a very similar issue to over here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1223457 with my /dev/md0 disappearing after rebooting.
<precise> No problem, we were all having the issue earlier :P
<hid|ninja> yes precise
<hid|ninja> nothing else is plugged
<precise> Shouldn't there be more than one device if you have multiple recording devices?
<bumblehead> precise: thanks this looks like the same issue I am having
<bumblehead> workaround is to remove the appstream package
<k00l3th4n> I figured it had something to do with that package being it was eating half my CPU and stalling.
<rafael> olá. Boa noite
<precise> bumblehead, yeah it is a 3 year old bug that for some reason just reared /its ugly face today.
<forgot_my_name> hid|ninja, so youre trying to capture analog to digital
<Guest30905> Speak portuguese?
<OerHeks> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<precise> Thanks ubottu
<Guest30905> thanks
<bumblehead> precise: is it safe to `$ sudo apt-get remove appstream`?
<precise> bumblehead: yes, it is not required by aptitude
<precise> I am typing this from a machine that has no appstream
<OerHeks> bumblehead, that is safe, as appstream is optional
<k00l3th4n> Worked like magic on my rig.
<hid|ninja> precise: i have all listed here: http://pastebin.com/QD972sKx
<hid|ninja> forgot_my_name: analog to digital? idk
<bumblehead> precise: thank you
<bumblehead> DerHeks: thank you
<precise> np bumblehead
<hid|ninja> just trying to record the all sounds coming from the sound card
<bumblehead> rebooting to be sure everything is good...
<forgot_my_name> hid|ninja, ok
<precise> hid|ninja: try this: ffmpeg -f pulse -i hw:0  output.wav
<forgot_my_name> i think that will do....
<bumblehead> everything is good now I was able to update
<bumblehead> thanks for the help :)
<forgot_my_name> im corssing my fingers
<precise> Are the broken yet?
<OerHeks> have fun bumblehead
<bumblehead> and
<bumblehead> just one more question --when will unity 8 be finished
<hid|ninja> precise: it says: hw:0: No such process
<hid|ninja> :(
<forgot_my_name> processes?
<forgot_my_name> thatshould be a dev not a process
<hid|ninja> yes, process
<forgot_my_name> i think hw:0 is the odd...  - there should be another way to express that
<precise> forgot_my_name: https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Capture/ALSA#Selectingtheinputcard
<precise> ninja posted that earlier...
<precise> ffmpeg -f alsa -i hw:0 output.wav
<precise> ???
<hid|ninja> did you see the pactl command?
<precise> Me?
<hid|ninja> it says: Source #0 State: SUSPENDED
<somsip> !who | hid|ninja
<ubottu> hid|ninja: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hid|ninja> precise: and forgot_my_name
<hid|ninja> my bad
<precise> hid|ninja: check the pactl man page under the suspend-source option.
<precise> It takes args SOURCE and a 1 or 0
<precise> Something like:
<precise> pactl suspend-source [YOUR MIC] 0
<precise> YOU MIC can be defined (according to the man page) by its symbolic name or numeric index, which you can find in your pactl pastebin
<lucas-arg> got another problem with 16.04 or some reason my top menu bar fonts look thinner than normal fonts
<hid|ninja> you mean in "Name"?
<hid|ninja> precise:
<precise> Something like this:
<precise> pactl suspend-source alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo.monitor 0
<hid|ninja> ah ok
<precise> That 'should' resume that source.
<precise> Run the pactl list again to verify
<hid|ninja> hmmmm, it says: Failure: Invalid argument
<Blakes5> Hello, I've got a Samsung 64GB SD card. I wrote an image file to it using Disk Image Writer, IIRC, but now the SD card only reports as 7.4GB. Gparted only reports it as 7.4GB. I've used other various utilities in Windows and they only report it as 7.4GB. How do I reclaim the rest of the space?
<destinydriven> I just tried to run software updater and it just hangs . .  . upwards of 30 minutes
<precise> Sorry, hid|ninja, I'm out of ideas. Hopefully you can figure it out, maybe drop by tommorrow when more people are on (midday)?
<Blakes5> destinydriven, try apt-get update instead.
<destinydriven> Blakes5, tried that  . . it hangs there too
<precise> destinydriven: There is a bug in appstream
<hid|ninja> yes thanks precise
<hid|ninja> i'll come later :>
<precise> np hid|ninja
<destinydriven> precise, oh that's a bug?
<forgot_my_name> Blakes5, I heard that there are some rogue cards around
<precise> destinydriven: Ithttps://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/0.9.4-1ubuntu1
<precise> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/0.9.4-1ubuntu1
<Blakes5> forgot_my_name, this is a known working card. It was reporting 64GB before I imaged it.
<precise> The patch is currently in the propsed repo, to be pushed out soon
<precise> destinydriven^
<destinydriven> so no workaround?
<precise> Work around is to uninstall appstream
<precise> sudo apt remove appstream
<destinydriven> apt-get update isn't working for me
<destinydriven> ok
<precise> then reinstall appstream when they send out the fix
<destinydriven> pretending I know why I need appstream . .. .
<destinydriven> ok cool
<precise> appstream is optional, so really you don't even need it
<destinydriven> ok great
<destinydriven> let me reboot and do that
<destinydriven> precise, that sorted it out, thanks
<precise> nop destinydriven
<precise> *np
<destinydriven> :D
<destinydriven> ok so . . .  ubuntu center == apstream? cuz that just disappeared on me
<Blakes5> I think I remember now, I used DD to write an image to the SD card. Any idea how to recover the missing space?
<Hulio> hi , how to unzip in ubuntu via command for   somezip_1of2.zip  and somezip_2of2.zip ?
<Hulio> anyone?
<Hulio> i have 2 zip file
<reisio> Hulio: unzip -l foo
<reisio> unzip foo.zip
<reisio> unzip -d newdir foo.zip
<Hulio> the first file ?
<reisio> Hulio: if it's split into volumes, the first should suffice
<forgot_my_name> blake5: heheheheheh..... DD may be a bitch if you dont treat her with attention
<reisio> rarely it is the last instead of the first
<Hulio> oh
<reisio> and some archive formats are smart enough to know regardless which volume you point at
<Hulio> let me try
<reisio> Hulio: although if it's a ZIP, it might just be two entirely separate archives
<Blakes5> forgot_my_name, well, it worked. I think it just didn't worry about the rest of the space.
<reisio> as ZIP is a popular format among the ignorant :D
<precise> destinydriven: yeah, not permanent though, just reinstall appstream when they push the patch out.
<Blakes5> forgot_my_name, if I had a 64GB image of something I guess I could use DD to write it to the SD card but I don't know where I would get something like that or how to create it.
<destinydriven> precise, ok I see
<forgot_my_name> blake5 and you want to get the space back in a "non destructive" way?
<Blakes5> forgot_my_name, oh, I don't care what's on the card. I'm trying to repurpose it
<forgot_my_name> Blakes5, what about gparted?
<Blakes5> I actually have another 64GB card in my phone that is partitioned for 64GB. I guess I could clone that with DD.
<Blakes5> forgot_my_name, gparted only sees 7.4gb
<El_Chapo> hi
<Datz> Hi, I'm having trouble network troubles with my install of 16.04. I can't install packages, and I can't ping outside servers. I'm currently logged in remotely though. I think there is some sort of DNS trouble. Any ideas?
<El_Chapo> Is anyone else having trouble installing Ubuntu 16.04 due to appstream issues?
<forgot_my_name> Blakes5, weird
<Hulio> reisio, man, unzip -l file.zip is only listing
<Hulio> i need to extra brother
<precise> El_Chapo, yes. Appstream is not required and you can uninstall as a work around if you'd like.
<El_Chapo> Datz, I think you might be having the same issue as me. It's not DNS it's something to do with appstreamcli
<forgot_my_name> damn...gotta go
<forgot_my_name> bye
<Datz> humm, I see
<precise> The patch is in the proposed repository, and planned to be rolled out into stable eventually.
<Datz> This is what I'm getting trying to install a package : http://hastebin.com/iwozasesig.vhdl
<reisio> Hulio: it's important to do -l first to make sure it won't dump contents all over your cwd
<Hulio> reisio, nevermind, i was able to double click the file
<Hulio> and drag outside the folder :)
<Hulio> i use GUI
<precise> Datz: I can ping the mirrors, it is probably on your end.
<precise> Can you traceroute to 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'?
<Datz> precise: yes, I can't even ping google.com
<Datz> but I can ping IP addresses
<precise> Datz: That is most likely DNS.
<Ali1> guys
<Ali1> my apt is not working
<Ali1> its stuck
<Ali1> any ideas?
<precise> Ali1: Known bug, to be patched shortly.
<precise> Ali1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/0.9.4-1ubuntu1
<precise> Uninstalling appstream is a workaround, but you will lose your software center
<precise> Datz, can you pastbin the output of:
<precise> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Bashing-om> Ali1: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325168&page=2 . There are other work-a-rounds .
<precise> Bashing-om: Isn't that the same workaround?
<Ali1> Bashing-om, so should I wait for them to fix ?
<Datz> precise: Getting help in -server let you know if I get it working. Thanks.
<Bashing-om> precise: Yes and no " sudo pkill appstreamcli " in another terminal .
<precise> NP Datz
<Ali1> precise, should I wait
<Ali1> ?
<precise> Patience Ali1
<Ali1> ok
<Bashing-om> Ali1: Depends on the need , You can bet the fix will be in place rather quickly .
<precise> Bashing-om, doesn't that just end the process?
<Blakes5> well DD is working on the SD card....we'll see.....
<El_Chapo> What's quick? Hours, Day ,Week?
<precise> El_Chapo, for a patch?
<El_Chapo> yeah
<Bashing-om> precise: Yes ,, the " sudo apt remove appstream " seems to be the more popular .
<Ali1> Bashing-om, actually I am trying install fresh ubuntu
<Ali1> and its stuck here
<precise> Bashing-om: I'm not saying your wrong, but everytime someone comes in here, I say "sudo apt remove appstream" I just want to be sure I am giving the proper advice that's all.
<precise> Ali1: Are you installing ubuntu currently or is this just recently installed?
<Ali1> currently installing
<Ali1> removed ubuntu due to apt update stuck problem
<Ali1> but turns out its stuck in installing fresh aswel
<Bashing-om> precise: You do good . If there were a problem .. many here watch and will be quick to correct .. Ya gotta love this channel .
<precise> Ali1: You re-installed because you couldn't apt update/upgrade?
<precise> Bashing-om: Oh good :)
<Ali1> yea precise
<Ali1> now how to make it install
<Ali1> Its stuck
<Ali1> in retrieving file step
<precise> Restart install without an internet connection, uninstall appstream on first boot.
<Ali1> but dont u think updates are essential during installation?
<Bashing-om> Ali1: see The Cogs' solution : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325168&page=2 .
<Ali1> or I can get the same updates after installation?
<Ali1> ok
<precise> Ali1: Yes, but by reinstalling while the appstream bug is active, your install will hang permanently
<precise> You can get updates after install
<Ali1> precise, it will be same as I could with internet connection right?
<Ali1> or I will miss out something?
<DouglasK> Where do I find the HowTo to let one's KUbuntu install listen for incoming remoteX connections from localhost? Ideally I'd like to listen only on localhost as it's always from an SSH tunnel (eg: ssh -x <host>, then xeyes) (xposted to #kubuntu, but it's quiet in there currently)
<precise> Ali1: You can connect to the internet after install and run apt update/upgrade to get what you missed out.
<Ali1> oh ok
<Ali1> so nothing is missed then right
<precise> Bashing-om: He is actually in the middle of installing ubuntu.
<Ali1> thanks :)
<Ali1> coz I dont wanna re install again after the bug is fixed
<Ali1> to get what I missed out during installation due to internet connection
<precise> Bashing-om: The appstream bug causes the apt update to hang, even during first install.
<precise> Ali1: You generally don't have to reinstall Ubuntu too much, just make sure to research the problem and drop by here.
<precise> Ali1: It takes quite a bit to bork the OS
<Bashing-om> precise: Yes .. on a fresh install is where that bug 1st reard it's head . " So then I tried to install without downloading updates as it went. The install worked, but a post-install apt-get update hung, again with appstreamcli stuck at 100% CPU." .
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<El_Chapo> lol
<LargePrime> hi
<precise> Well, I got to work, I'll see you all later...
<Ali1> precise, so
<Ali1> after installation
<Bashing-om> precise: Take care .. come back in good shape .
<Ali1> I need to run apt-get remove ?
<DouglasK>  Or, failing that, how do I setup kubuntu to listen for X11 connections?  I can futz with iptables after.
<JMichaelX> anyone else experiencing problems with the proprietary Nvidia drivers in 16.04?
<JMichaelX> all desktop effects (in Kubuntu) have ceased working for me
<d3ad7rack> hi all
<DouglasK> Does anyone here do remoteX with 16.04?
<d3ad7rack> not sure what the heck happened to my machine since it's been powered down, but for some reason it's not updating now.... I run sudo apt-get update and it seems to pull down the updates, but then it prints out the last line saying it fetched 'x' bytes in 'x' seconds and seems like it freezes
<d3ad7rack> using 16.04
<OerHeks> d3ad7rack, you suffer this bug, lots of heat now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs due to strdup on non-NULL terminated string" [High,Fix committed]
<d3ad7rack> ahhh, ty OerHeks, glad to see I'm not the only one :(
<Datz> precise: ended up adding a nameserver (google) to resolve.conf
<OerHeks> remove that appstream and you can update again ( it is optional, not critical)
<Datz> precise: it could be a local network problem for me too apparently.
<Datz> FYI, but thanks for your help/interest.
<d3ad7rack> OerHeks: gotcha, ty very much :)
<d3ad7rack> ubottu: ty :)
<Hulio> what is 'sudo alien ?
<Hulio> alien??
<OerHeks> d3ad7rack, please read the whole post, there is a fix in it by dl & install the patched\
<OerHeks> c/patches
<OerHeks> but i would remove it all.
<goddard> i can't update it hangs at "Fetched 281 kB in 1s (163 kB/s)   "
<goddard> that is with sudo apt update
<DouglasK> Hulio,Alien is a tool to translate between RPM and DEB, iirc.
<squinty> Hulio,  apt show alien
<OerHeks> goddard, see my answer to d3ad7rack
<goddard> OerHeks: i think i missed it
<OerHeks> oh, you just joined
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs due to strdup on non-NULL terminated string" [High,Fix committed]
<rohan> i did an apt-get update and "appstreamcli" is pegging my cpu to close-100%
<rohan> known issue? any fixes?
<El_Chapo> try now
<El_Chapo> I think they just fixed it
<rohan> ah
<rohan> nope, still the same
<squinty> rohan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs due to strdup on non-NULL terminated string" [High,Fix committed]
<OerHeks> El_Chapo, don't think, as it won't be fixed by itself.
<rohan> squinty: catching up on it
<rohan> so installing the new appstream package should fix this issue?
<OerHeks> that is one solution, rohan
<squinty> rohan, yes
<rohan> OerHeks: what's the other one? :)
<rohan> i was about to follow https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/24
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs due to strdup on non-NULL terminated string" [High,Fix committed]
<squinty> rohan,  or you can temp remove appstream (it will also take out the software center but can be reinstalled after fix comes through)
<OerHeks> removal of appstream.
<rohan> ah ok
<goddard> appstreamcli
<goddard> ?
<rohan> guess i'll just dogfood the -proposed package then :)
<squinty> rohan, fwiw, I elected to remove earlier today...apt started working again
<squinty> goddard,  sudo apt remove appstream
<El_Chapo> OerHeks, oops I was looking at the other ticket
<rohan> pretty nasty thing to happen to an LTS :(
<rohan> but following instructions in c24 fixed the issue
<kr4x> wii
<ptrz> has anyone else come here complaining about apt-get update hanging with 100% CPU on the development release?
<ptrz> the process in question is appstreamcli
<squinty> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs due to strdup on non-NULL terminated string" [High,Fix committed]
<d3ad7rack> OerHeks: ty again, very very much, can't say how much I appreciate it
<OerHeks> ptrz, lots of heat on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712
<ptrz> thanks!
<El_Chapo> is they a functional test suite etc for Ubuntu? Maybe it needs one?
<serez> halo
<El_Chapo> or acceptance test I mean
<squinty> El_Chapo,  probably better asked in #ubuntu-discuss
<Hulio> I think linux is more complicated then windows
<Hulio> people who know linux are more likely geek
<ptrz> El_Chapo: it's hard to test drivers without actually having the device
<squinty> Hulio, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ptrz> and driver code is an increasingly large proportion of Linux
<serez> okay boss
<destinydriven> all4u2luv78
<El_Chapo> prtz, virtual environments? It would catch certain errors like the installer not working.
<ptrz> El_Chapo: you can't easily virtualize a physical device
<Hulio> Can ubuntu be infected with virus?
<ptrz> and you often almost formally can't, because no one knows precisely how the device works
<Hulio> if i browse web (example porno) will i get infected with virus?
<ptrz> (i.e. no reliable or complete documentation available, or well-known and widespread hardware bugs)
<Hulio> I know windows system easily get virus
<Hulio> please advise
<ptrz> Hulio: this is probably not the place to ask
<Hulio> where can i ask?
<steven__> Hulio: Short answer, yes.
<El_Chapo> ptrz, I mean more simple acceptance testing for releases, so scripts that will automatically install the release candidate and verify the nothing hangs during install. To catch errors that may not be device specific.
<Bashing-om> !virus | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Hulio> how to tell my full path of JDK ?
<Hulio> in the example  ...someone have version 7 like this :  /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle
<Hulio> but i have installed version 8, so how to find the full path?
<somsip> Hulio: java -version (or ll/usr/lib/jvm for the path)
<Hulio> any of u know the username and password for oracle XE ?
<Hulio> I install the oracle express in ubunu 16.04  ...but i have no clue what is the username
<reisio> Hulio: never wasted time with oracle myself, but it's typical for the default user to be 'root' and the password to be unset
<Ali1> reisio, how did u fix apt lag bug
<Hulio> reisio, actually SYSTEM
<Ali1> I cant figure out
<Hulio> user=SYSTEM
<Bashing-om> Ali1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712 ? see #30 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs due to strdup on non-NULL terminated string" [High,Fix committed]
<Ali1> LTS version has bugs like that..
<Ali1> urghh
<Hulio> hi, i have this file in a folder  how to make a link     on desktop so i can double click it
<Hulio> sqldeveloper.sh    <---- i need to run this
<Hulio> current i do it in terminal with   'sudo ./sqldeveloper.sh
<Hulio> is there a way to make a file shortcut so i can just double click it?
<x3mboy> Why you need to run SQL Developer as root?
<Hulio> because without put sudo it wont start
<x3mboy> A .sh file if has x permission for user can be launched with double click, but i think you want to do is a .desktop file
<Hulio> show me man
<Hulio> this is what i want to do :   sqldeveloper.sh
<x3mboy> I think you should use beesu, not sudo (because is a graphical tool)
<SQL> x3mboy: what did you need me to do?
<Hulio> currently in /opt/sqldeveloper/sqldeveloper.sh
<Hulio> currently the only way to run it by doing this in terminal:   'sudo /opt/sqldeveloper/sqldeveloper.sh'
<Hulio> i want to do something on desktop shortcut , all i have to do is double click
<x3mboy> Hulio, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Desktop_entries
<Hulio> just like window shurtcut
<Hulio> can't anyone just give me the answer?
<x3mboy> Hulio, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Desktop_entries
<Hulio> still i dont understand what to do in the link
<DouglasK> There.  removed the nolisten from /etc/X11/xinit/xsessionrc, created a ufw rule to allow connections to remotex on lo, but to block them on all other interfaces.
<vortex_> i just freshly installed ubuntu 16.04 and im trying to update it with apt-get update but it is just hanging
<vortex_> Hit:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<vortex_> Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease [94.5 kB]
<vortex_> Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports InRelease [92.2 kB]
<vortex_> Get:4 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease [94.5 kB]
<vortex_> Fetched 281 kB in 1s (254 kB/s)
<Bashing-om> vortex_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712 ,
<x3mboy> You are probably the faster reader i ever see
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs due to strdup on non-NULL terminated string" [High,Fix committed]
<Encxapsulation> is linux really obsolete?
<codfection> guys I have apt bug
<codfection> anyone got?
<energizer> I just installed a Unity Dash scope called recoll. I don't think it's the dash is using it though. When I install a new dash scope, do I need to do something to enable it?
<Mauved_> hi!!!
<Mauved_> ?
<Mauved_> :d
<goddard> ya?
<Mauved_> Español?
<Mauved_> :D
<goddard> no
<Mauved_> Speak spanish?
<goddard> no
<Mauved_> :C
<Mauved_> And are you from?
<Bashing-om> !es | Mauved_
<ubottu> Mauved_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fantomas_> y
<ausjke> what's wrong with appstream tonight?
<ausjke> I had to kill -9 it and apt-remove-it?
<ausjke> otherwise cpu is 100% and no way to run apt, can't believe this
<Bashing-om> auditlog_: Yep ! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix committed]
<callaw_86> hi everyone
<arcjon> hi
<callaw_86> i'm new here...
<callaw_86> how it works?
<Ben64> ask an ubuntu support question, wait for an answer
<somsip> callaw_86: you ask support question, people might help you. You want to chat, tye "/j #ubuntu-offtopic"
<sakrecoer> hi! am i the only one experiencing problems with apt getting stuck and eating processor? as in, is there an issue with the mirrors, or has my computer gone cuckoo out of the blue?
<Bashing-om> sakrecoer: See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix committed]
<sakrecoer> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> sakrecoer: :) You are not alone .
<sakrecoer> incidently, i noticed this on most mirrors, maybe it is all in order, but it looks weird: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix committed]
<sakrecoer> sorry wrong link
<sakrecoer> http://ubuntu.mirror.su.se/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<Bashing-om> sakrecoer: agreed, that is not right .
<Bashing-om> sakrecoer: The list : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors .
<sakrecoer> Bashing-om: the same loop is in most mirrors i try
<sakrecoer> i noticed it yesterday, it started arround 00:10 for me (been looking forward to the nm fix so heavy apt updating :D) i then ntocied this loop in my mirror and the "last Modified" date of that /ubuntu folder was 2016-05-19 23:56
<sakrecoer> actauly, i haven't found one mirror that hasn't got the loop yet..
<YankDownUnder> ...now I understand why things have been a bit freaky...right oh...patience is a virtue...
<psykosonic> hi i was told this network can help me with my installation of ubuntu, im i right?
<psykosonic> anyone?
<psykosonic> can anyone help me?
<Ben64> ask a question to find out
<CanIHazMemeCats> hi
<drama> ih
<psykosonic> well ive just tried installing ubuntu on my laptop and its been on the installing screen for about an hour not and it hasnt budged im not sure what to do
<Ben64> psykosonic: what installing screen
<psykosonic> all it says is retrieving file 60 of 60, its to install ubuntu on my pc its done everything else
<Ben64> hmm
<psykosonic> i cant think what ive done wrong but this is the second time ive tried it and im still getting nothing
<hateball> psykosonic: Is this Ubuntu 16.04 you're trying to install?
<psykosonic> yes it is ubuntu 16.04
<El_Chapo> psykosonic, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1583845
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1583845 Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix committed]
<El_Chapo> psykosonic, You have to boot using the live cd first then use gparted to format the drive and run the install with ethernet unplugged
<El_Chapo> Until they fix the issue
<psykosonic> whats gparted is that the same as the universal usb installer? and ive kept my ethernet cable in could that be the problem?
<hateball> psykosonic: GParted is a program to manipulate your disks and partitions. You can run it once the live-media has booted
<hateball> psykosonic: And as El_Chapo said, you need to be offline during install
<hateball> I'm not sure you have to manually partition things, the installer should handle it so long as you are offline
<psykosonic> im running firefox on ubuntu now can i download this right now?
<psykosonic> and the just start the installation again?
<hateball> psykosonic: Just try unplugging your ethernet connection and run the installer again
<psykosonic> okay il try that first and then if it doesnt work il try GParted
<psykosonic> thanks for the help
<jackcom> what is VNC?
<lyze> jackcom, a server/client thing to let people remotely control a pc
<jackcom> oh it is almost same with netcat?
<jackcom> lyze: ?
<lyze> jackcom, no, not at all. Lets say you vnc onto a different guys computer then his computer sends you all the time a screen recording of his computer. then you see that and can controll the computer from him with normal keyboard/mouse inputs.
<lyze> jackcom, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Network_Computing
<jackcom> thanks lyze :)
<jackcom> you are very kind
<jackcom> then i can control other computer remotely? lyze ?
<lyze> Yup!
<jackcom> oh great
<jackcom> other computer instead of mine
<jackcom> 8)
<Maratus> Does anyone here know if there's a PPA for a cmake version newer than 3.0 on 15.04?
<jackcom> vnc is same with remote remedy by special company?
<jackcom> lyze: ?
<lyze> Never heard of that
<lotuspsychje> !eol | Maratus
<ubottu> Maratus: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<drama> Maratus, just dl it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+package/cmake
<CanIHazMemeCats> !help | CanIHazMemeCats
<ubottu> CanIHazMemeCats, please see my private message
<nexii> I kind of have a noobish question for setting up an email server.  I bought a domain called foo.com and the hostname for the server is mail.  So would I enter mail.foo.com as the server name in my client application?
<Maratus> How did 15.04 reach eol so quickly? I thought it was a stable release?
<somsip> !15.04 | Maratus
<ubottu> Maratus: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<drama> Maratus, 14.04 was the LTS
<drama> Maratus, 16.04 is the new LTS now
<drama> i think there is an upgrade path from 15.04 to 16.04 ?  I upgraded from 15.10 and it was painless
<Maratus> I've got so many dependencies that would have to update, and I'm running a set of experimental drivers, I'm not sure if an upgrade would be worth the risk.
<drama> Maratus, i agree
<hateball> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lundmar> did ubuntu just break apt update / appstreamcli ??
<drama> i ran wheezy a long time after eol with no problems
<Guest97344> Will the r9 390 ever be supported on Ubuntu 16.04? I've tried Unity, Gnome, XFCE, Elementary and Kubuntu and have had not luck
<Guest97344> Its an ASUS btw
<hateball> Guest97344: Supported in what way? What issue are you having?
<Maratus> Guest97344: Tell me about it. I've got a 390 and I've spent a full month trying to get OpenCL to work.
<hateball> Supposedly there are more amdgpu improvements in kernel 4.6 and upwards, so you could try a mainline kernel
<Maratus> I eventually just gave up and kept the unstable gallium3d drivers I used as a last resort.
<Guest97344> Sorry for my brevity. . It will cause the OS to crash after about 20 minutes of use.  An in Unity it crashes if you open the launcher.  I've tried adding drivers via the dialogue and nothing has appeared.
<hateball> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<hateball> Guest97344: fglrx is no longer supported, so there's no drivers to add
<Guest97344> That makes sense hateball.  So I should compile a later kernel and try my luck?
<hateball> Guest97344: Check the link above, no compiling needed
<Guest97344> Ok thankyou very much
<yosefh> Hi
<yosefh> My wifi has completely stopped working
<yosefh> what do i do?
<hateball> yosefh: What has changed since it was last working?
<yosefh> Kernel update i think
<yosefh> but it was several kernels ago
<yosefh> and i have no idea which to use
<yosefh> or how to fix it
<hateball> yosefh: so you cannot see any networks at all, or you cant connect if you see them?
<yosefh> [   12.199542] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled
<yosefh> [   17.197778] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Failed to load firmware chunk!
<yosefh> [   17.197806] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Could not load the [0] uCode section
<yosefh> That
<yosefh> device sort of loads i guess?
<yosefh> but no networks
<liuxu> Hello,today I installed ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop,it's Dell Inspiron 15 7559,i7 6700hq,display card gtx 960m,16G ram,128G ssd(100M /boot,/),1T hdd(16G swap,/home),and boot with legacy.When I start system,about 3 minutes,It's death,mouse can't move,everything is static...and I reboot the laptop,than display "The system is running is low-graphics mode"。。
<nexii> I kind of have a noobish question for setting up an email server.  I bought a domain called foo.com and the hostname for the server is mail.  So would I enter mail.foo.com as the server name in my client application?
<hateball> yosefh: what chipset is it?
<hateball> nexii: Sounds correct, yes
<yosefh> hateball, http://pastebin.com/rCKTdNuY
<yosefh> lots of info there
<hateball> liuxu: 14.04 has quite old nvidia drivers, and you have a recent chipset. Either upgrade to 16.04, or use https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa to get to at least 361
<Seveas> liuxu: for new installs, 16.04 is recommended. No guarantee that it will fix your problem, but at least you'll have two years worth of kernel improvements.
<yosefh> hateball, iwlwifi-7260
<hateball> yosefh: Hmmm. I have the same chipset at home, and I've not had any issues. Sadly at work now so I can't look at my setup in detail
<yosefh> hateball, anyway to reset it all?
<yosefh> hateball, other than "just reinstall"
<Seveas> yosefh: is the linux-firmware pacakge still installed?
<liuxu> hateball,Seveas，ok，thanks~
<hateball> yosefh: I don't quite know. afaik the intel firmware is in linux-firmware
<hateball> yosefh: so you could try apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware
<Seveas> hateball: it is
<yosefh> Seveas, possibly not but I still have ethernet
<yosefh> Seveas, also your name looks kind of familiar
<Seveas> yosefh: try the command hateball gave
<yosefh> ok
<yosefh> Seveas, Ive done kernel upgrades since then, wouildnt it have the same effect
<Seveas> I've been in here for almost 12 years, so you might have seen me before :-)
<Seveas> yosefh: possibly, but if some file got corrupt, and the firmware package isn't updated, an update won't help
<Seveas> a reinstall of that package is simple and safe
<yosefh> Seveas, ok doing so now
<yosefh> Seveas, done
<Seveas> try rebooting to see if it now comes up properly.
<phucktank> Hi, I'm trying to pci-stub one of my USB controllers to passthrough to a VM. It works with my GPU but I can't get the USB controller to stub
<yosefh> brb
<phucktank> Does anyone know what might be going on or an alternate method of passing through a usb controller?
<yosefh> Keeps saying failed to run init ucode
<yosefh> whenever kernel starts
<akis> hi all. is there any problemtoday with ubuntu servers?
<Seveas> yosefh: rats. That probably means an error communicating with the wifi chip then :(
<yosefh> Seveas, did you see the logs i posted
<Seveas> I did, but was hoping it was just broken firmware on disk, and not an error actually talking to the chip.
<Seveas> 'cause I have no idea how to debug that
<yosefh> Seveas, thanks for trying
<akis> Is there any problem today with ubuntu servers? plz help.
<Seveas> akis: 'ubuntu servers' means absolutely nothing. What's the problem you have?
<Guest97344> Probably something to do with the repositories taking ages to update
<Seveas> Guest97344: that means a bit more, but very little. There are tons of mirrors, and most people also blame problems random 3rd party repos on "ubuntu servers" :)
<de-facto> Something always is blocking apt after i bootup in xenial, what can this be? i already killed aptd and deleted /var/lib/dpkg/lock but now it complains that /var/lib/apt/lists/lock is there
<mhran> hello all
<Seveas> de-facto: sudo lsof | grep /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<mhran>  I am using the raspberry pi 2 with Ubuntu mate
<Guest95798> Hi howdy
<Guest95798> I port forwarded my ssh port on my ubuntusetver on vb, and was wondering how i find out the external ip address i need to connect to it from a different network
<Guest95798> how do
<hateball> yosefh: havent accidentally disabled wifi with hardware switch either?
<yosefh> hateball, so yeah it seems like something that might have happend based ont he logs but my hardware switch isnt physical. So I couldnt even if i wanted to
<Seveas> hateball: I don't think that would prevent host <-> chip communication, that tends to just disable the radio.
<hateball> Hmmm
<headlesschild> any updates on the apt bug for Xenial? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1583845
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1583845 Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix committed]
<Seveas> yosefh: 'nmcli radio' should show you whether the radios are on or off
<yosefh> Seveas, jackpot (says Disabled)
<yosefh> how do i enable it
<hateball> rfkill
<yosefh> WIFI-HW  WIFI      WWAN-HW  WWAN
<yosefh> enabled  disabled  enabled  enabled
<yosefh> sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<yosefh> no results
<phucktank> Hi I am trying to passthrough a USB controller to a VM. I cannot get pci-stub to work. It works fine with my gpu but won't stub my USB. any ideas?
<Androo> I attempted to upgrade a 14.04LTS box to 16.04, and it failed in the initial stages, I don't think it upgraded anything, but now apt seems to be configured for xenial and there are 400+ updates available for the system.  How can I revert that?
<Axord> This appstreamcli issue is super embarrassing.
<yosefh> sudo rfkill unblock all enables the bluetooth but not wireless
<yosefh> Im out of time. Thanks for your help guys
<ducasse> andatche: reinstall. the upgrade path from 14.04 to 16.04 is not ready yet.
<akis> Seveas: i am trying with sudo apt-get update and cannot proceed. stops. i change server (from GR i choose main server), the system asked for ypdate, beginned udating cache and stopped. I am trying to update a fresh installation of 16.04 and the meanwhile i am writing from another notebook already 16.04 installed and cannot also finished with apt-get update. So that's why i am asking about servers. any idea?
<phucktank> Hi i need help passing through a USB controller to a virtual machine
<phucktank> Can anyone help me that has experience with pci-stub?
<Serg_Penguin> hi ! `apt-get update` stops w/o messages, `-o Debug::Acquire::https=true -o Debug::pkgDPkgPM=true` gives no help - last messages are '102k in 2sec'. How to debug any further ?
<Seveas> akis: pastebin the logs please
<akis> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16517482/
<phucktank> I can't get my usb controller to pci stub, it works fine with my gpu. Any ideas?
<ducasse> 4
<Seveas> phucktank: repeating your question every 10 minutes is quite annoying. If someone knows, they'll help.
<Seveas> akis: you're saying it hangs at this point, after fetching? That means the servers are all fine, but your system has some strange issues processing what it downloaded.
<Seveas> akis: which would be rather odd. The only explanation I can think of is having a full disk.
<akis> Seveas: both systems? and  the new installation too? with a 1T hd? both laptops has the same problem with a fresh installation on them?  yesterday everything was ok.
<Seveas> akis: that's why I said it would be rather odd. I'm probably wrong in my guess.
<Seveas> maybe someone else has a better idea
<phucktank> Well I feel like an idiot. In case you'd like to know apparently I don't have to pcistub it like the GPU. It just passes through np
<survietamine> hello, on a 16.04 server, I don't get why when I'm trying to install collectl package, apt tells me that it will install a bunch of packages (including apache). I don't see those packages with apt-cache depends collectl
<hateball> survietamine: the packages that collectl depends on could however depend on apache
<akis> Seveas: does this http://askubuntu.com/questions/774918/apt-get-is-stuck-at-fetched-xxkb-in-xxsec has to do with?
<survietamine> hateball: I doubt, only 3 dependencies: pciutils, libtime-hires-perl, libio-compress-perl. None of those packages will depend on apache2 or gnu plot.
<somsip> !info collectl
<ubottu> collectl (source: collectl): Utility to collect Linux performance data. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4-1 (xenial), package size 506 kB, installed size 2170 kB
<somsip> survietamine: is it trying to install recommended packages by default? Try turning that off?
<somsip> !collectl-utils |
<somsip> !info collectl-utils | survietamine (this looks like it would install a lot)
<ubottu> survietamine (this looks like it would install a lot): Package collectl-utils does not exist in xenial
<somsip> !info collectl-utils trusty | survietamine (this looks like it would install a lot)
<ubottu> survietamine (this looks like it would install a lot): collectl-utils (source: collectl-utils): Utilities to analyze and plot performance data from collectl. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.7.1-1 (trusty), package size 250 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<k1l> coldplot is recommended by collectl and pulls gnuplot and apache
<survietamine> see: http://asciinema.org/a/3g4tnv4mlmjj15q9s2fkhuzqd
<k1l> survietamine: try with --no-install-recommends
<zazu> exit
<survietamine> k1l: ok, I will try, but I'm trying to understand why I cannot see these dependencies for collectl
<survietamine> somsip: how can I check/disable auto install recommended packages?
<somsip> survietamine: k1l has just told you
<survietamine> ah, sorry
<somsip> np
<k1l> survietamine: apt-cache depends collectl tells you that it suggests coldplot. which is the one with the heavy depencies
<survietamine> k1l: ok, thanks, I'm a bit disappointed about the fact that my apt|apt-get install recommended packages by default. Is that new behaviour?
<k1l> survietamine: if you want to turn that off in general: set APT::Get::Install-Recommends and APT::Get::Install-Suggests to false in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<tomkmem> Hi, hope not stupid question but what's the general idea around automatically connecting to one's 'preferred' network in wpa_supplicant? say i have a network with priority 100 specified but it's not currently available so i connect to one priority 20. then my preferred one is available. how can i make it automatically connect ? so i need to write something myself ?
<survietamine> k1l: thanks a lot
<k1l> survietamine: there is a reason for this behavior. there might now be missing some functions from the programs you install due to missing suggested packages
<akis> why apt-get update hungs at Fetched on both my systems (32 bit & 64 bit) with fresh installation of 16.04?
<survietamine> k1l: ok, I understand, but I have a lot of servers and each has a specific roles, I don't want all that packages like apache or so on every one of my servers
<survietamine> k1l: my guess is that behaviour is more useful for desktop users
<k1l> survietamine: not only for desktop users. but some users might install that collectr and than wonder why that output cant be plotted or shown on the server under ip:port or such.
<survietamine> okay, I'm not that kind of users, so I'll disable that. Thanks again
<k1l> your systems, your decisions :)
<StianL> Hi! Can anyone help me in getting maven to work with java-6-oracle? $JAVA_HOME is set correctly, "java -v" and "javac -v" gives the right version, but "mvn -v" gives me "Unsupported major.minor version 51.0".
<akis> this http://software.moftalk.com/apt-get-update-hangs-in-16-04-MPtOh0qzV.html published 3 hours ago. what is going on???
<somsip> survietamine: Referred to here I think. I know nothing except someone was discussing it earlier   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1583845
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1583845 Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix committed]
<lotuspsychje> akis: try #ubuntu-mirrors perhaps for know issues
<survietamine> somsip: is that really for me?
<k1l> akis: try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/60
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix committed]
<somsip> survietamine: the link you posted refers to appstreamcli running at 100% when apt-get stops. So yes. I think it is.
<survietamine> uh?
<somsip> survietamine: ah - no. to akis :)
<survietamine> I only pasted an URL for asciinema of my "problem" with dependencies :p
<akis> lotuspsychje: i am afraid is something new,  because i am facing today on 2 machines with fresh 16.04 instalation. no problem last days.
<lotuspsychje> akis: ok try what somsip & k1l advise
<somsip> akis: and if you do want to try installing the patched package, this comes with lots of warnings https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<Anastasia19> I hv a 1GHz. Can I run Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Anastasia19: yes
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Anastasia19
<ubottu> Anastasia19: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<k1l> Anastasia19: look at Lubuntu
<akis> somsip: there is a recent (3 hours ago) complain here http://software.moftalk.com/apt-get-update-hangs-in-16-04-MPtOh0qzV.html
<somsip> akis: yes. You posted that. I followed it and gave you more information and suggested action in a link
<k1l> akis: did you even read what i said?
<somsip> akis: as did k1l (acknowledging)
<akis> k1l: sorry, i dont, could you please post it again
<k1l> akis: and ubuntu doesnt track suspicious 3rd party forums. so that doesnt bring you anywhere do demand ubuntu looking at those websites
<k1l> <k1l> akis: try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/60
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix committed]
<akis> k1l: "Take note to not reload the package list when the software&updates asks you to, as it will hang." that's true I faced it already. But, how can go over "fetched" stopping? "Disabling the xenial-backports solves the issue"?
<k1l> akis: open the systemsettings, uncheck backports, press close, when asked dont reload the packagelist. then run a "sudo apt update" in terminal
<christ_> hi guys
<christ_> i love ubuntu
<christ_> i want to put ununtu everywhere
<akis> k1l: ok, i will try it right now and i report. but, why yesterday i hadn't this issue. i installed 16.04 2 days ago only
<|avalon|> ,
<|avalon|> ;
<k1l> akis: i dont know. you can read the whole bugreport if you are interessted
<christ_> but i don t know if it is possible . i have a eepad tft 101 asus , i don t find a good tutorial to install ubuntu on this pad .
<christ_> can i try like w a live usb stick ?
<christ_> so many questions? guys give me a hands to guide me
<k1l> christ_: no. that is ARM hardware. you will need someone to make a specific iso for that exact tablet containing all the drivers etc.
<k1l> christ_: best is to look at the community from that tablet. xda-developers is a good spot.
<akis> k1l: i unchecked. i gave again apt-get update and again stopped at fetched. do i have to reboot to take effect?
<christ_> ok thanks
<k1l> akis: i dont have that issue here. i can only tell you what several people on that bugreport said would work.
<akis> k1l: would work with or without reboot?
<k1l> akis: i dont know. try a reboot
<akis> k1l: ok
<stratos> I have a apt-get problem: When I do "sudo apt-get update" it hangs after "Fetched 281 kB in 10s (27,4 kB/s)". Top shows me that "appstreamcli refresh" is consuming 100% cpu. This is on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<rafgas> Help! My ubuntu won't boot! All I have is a emergency mode
<k1l> stratos: see if this helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/60
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix committed]
<wuu> rafgas: more information pls
<rafgas> I did an upgrade, rebooted and now it won't boot past Welcome to emergency mode",  and I'm logged in as root on cli
<rafgas> @wuu I have ubuntu 16.04, fresh install with the mate desktop on a 3 year old computer. I'm not sure what info is relevant
<somsip> !find pdf
<ubottu> Found: evince, libqpdf-dev, libqpdf17, libreoffice-pdfimport, poppler-utils, qpdf, texlive-base, texlive-extra-utils, browser-plugin-freshplayer-libpdf, coq-doc-pdf (and 148 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pdf&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<hateball> rafgas: cat /var/log/apt/history.log |nc termbin.com 9999
<wuu> rafgas: hat a similar problem - just thinking how i solved it
<hateball> rafgas: if you've had a kernel update, that might have some regression. you could try rebooting and picking an older in grub menu
<wuu> rafgas: have you tried booting the older kernel ?
<rafgas> hateball: no net connection :(
<rafgas> Wuu: how do I try that?
<hateball> rafgas: reboot, hold/hammer left shift to get grub menu, pick an older kernel and press enter
<jair> hello all
<jair> are you guys having issues running apt-get update?
<tahaan> Does anyone know where I can quickly "paste" a screenshot, something like pastebin?
<jair> in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> tahaan: imgur.com
<Myrtti> tahaan: imgur
<rafgas> Wuu : no-go on older kernel :(
<wuu> rafgas: is there no older kernel or does it drop you at the welcome screen
<brunch875> tahaan: if you want to do all from terminal you can do this: scrot -e 'curl -F "clbin=@$f" https://clbin.com'
<tahaan> Perfect lotuspsechje and Myrtti
<wuu> jair define problems
<rafgas> It says "error uncleared pch fifo underrun on pch transcoder A"  don't know if that helps
<jair> getting stock and not completing the apt-get update
<wuu> jair 16.04?
<jair> wuu: do we have a default ubuntu set of source.lst
<jair> yes
<wuu> (10:15:46) k1l: stratos: see if this helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/60
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix committed]
<StianL> Found the answer to my question above. I had to use a previous version of maven, because the newest version wouldn't use java6.
<rafgas> I see here that it also says " no ACPI video bus found"
<wuu> rafgas: sorry no idea
<akis> k1l: it worked! it read package list succesfully. thanks  lot.
<k1l> akis: ok.
<rafgas> Hateball : older kernel didn't work
<nightfury_> hello
<stratos> hmm  Launchpad bug 1579712 is not for regular users.. for instance there are lock files left over, clean up that is assumed everybody is supposed to intutively?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579712
<|avalon|> is there a way to roll-back update?
<nightfury_> what?
<|avalon|> undo update
<de-facto> something is weird about my dpkg/apt in my box NOW, never had a problem before: both aptd and "gmain" (/usr/bin/python3.5) hold /var/lib/dpkg/lock for very long time. Well what causes this, and how do i prevent those from starting?
<hateball> rafgas: what GPU do you have?
<mcphail> |avalon|: no. Not automatically. Apt isn't designed for that
<|avalon|> too bad, rafgas has no luck then
<rafgas> I booted the *recovery mode* ran dpkg and now it seems to work, sorry, I should have tried that before coming here
<ducasse> |avalon|: if you want to be able to rollback updates there's software that can do that if / is btrfs.
<de-facto> hah this is a child of gnome-software (gmain): should i just go ahead and serial kill those?
<de-facto> where is that started? i really dont want this
<rafgas> I didn't even know what recovery mode did before now, that's pretty nice!
<de-facto> can i savely uninstall all that gnome-software madness?
<thomasfuston> Is it possible to turn off Unity appstarting shortcuts ? (super+number), i want to use (super+number) for switching virtual desktops
<Mikerhinos> Hi all, am I the only one with problems with apt-get update since today's update ? It just freezes while updating sources-list, tried from a different server and same problem.
<tjingboem> yes - it is choking here too
<k1l>  see if this helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/60
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<k1l> Mikerhinos: ^
<tjingboem> but then it continues
<Mikerhinos> Ok I disabled the backports, just have to reboot to close all running zombies in memory and try to update lol, brb
<de-facto> ok i just removed /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-software-service.desktop hmm maybe that nuked it (hopefully)
<Guest62783> when i am gpoing to update it is showing  " ask cannot be monitored or controlled
<Guest62783> The connection to the daemon was lost. Most likely the background daemon crashed.
<Guest62783> task cannot
<Guest62783> what to do
<Guest62783> It seems that the daemon died.
<Guest62783> what to do
<Mikerhinos> Ok seems that it will do the job until it's fixed :) thx all
<Guest62783> Task cannot be monitored or controlled      ------ i am getting this massage
<Guest62783> The connection to the daemon was lost. Most likely the background daemon crashed.
<Guest62783> what to do about update
<Mikerhinos> If you can't update, disable the backports in update list
<k1l> Guest62783: what ubuntu, what program?
<Guest62783> ubuntu 16.04
<Guest62783> programme updater
<Guest62783> package manager also not launching
<k1l>  see if this helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/60
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<Guest62783> may something be done in terminal
<Guest62783> for that issuer?
<Guest62783> issue
<stratos> how do you disable backports when "software updater" is hanging?
<ducasse> stratos: edit sources.list manually.
<k1l> stratos: open system settings :  software and updates.
<k1l> stratos: and dont press "reload sources" when closing the systemsettings
<de-facto> why does update manager hang there, doing nothing, blocking dpkg lock, when a repo is empty? all files are there on their server, just they are empty (because no packages yet)
<stratos> ok tnx
<nbusrone> how do I disable screensaver for certain application running at background ? like chrome browser watching youtube ?
<nbusrone> how do I limit my network bandwidth ?
<hateball> nbusrone: do you want to limit it by lowering the throughput?
<hateball> nbusrone: iirc if you set it to fullscreen it should send that hint to the WM and disable screensaver
<nbusrone> hateball : For limiting , lowering the throughput of upload speed and download speed .
<de-facto> tc or wondershaper?
<mcphail> k1l: do we need that appstream bug in the /topic? I've just been hit with it as well
<nbusrone> hateball : Any application would do it ? for ubuntu 14.04 since ADSL download drastically when upload reach the max.
<hateball> nbusrone: try de-facto's suggestion. be aware they are not perfect
<Wug> Hey, does anyone know of a way I can coerce an aufs filesystem to be mounted after the disks that comprise it? It's not coming up at boot (presumably because the disks it depends on aren't there yet)
<Wug> I've googled around a bit and it looks like there are nice solutions for arch linux but not ubuntu
<nbusrone> hateball :Screen saver like 10 min turn off monitor : Nope  , I tried with youtube at chrome with HTML5 it doesn't work.I tested with VM running windows Guest and Fullscreen still getting screen turn off.The only option I can do is to set the timer to "Never" and i need to setback once I quit
<mcphail> Wug: entries in /etc/fstab should be mounted in order
<Wug> mcphail: All of the reading I've done indicates that this is not the case
<de-facto> nbusrone there is also trickle (apart from tc and wondershaper), actually there are quite a lot of approaches to this, though i cant speak of having experience with any of them
<hateball> nbusrone: Hmmm, then I don't quite know. I do not use Unity myself
<Wug> plus, if they were, it would be working
<Wug> (aufs is listed after the others)
<mcphail> Wug: read "man fstab" - there in the 1st paragraph
<Wug> yes it is
<Wug> The order of records in  fstab  is  important  because  fsck(8), mount(8), and umount(8) sequentially iterate through fstab doing their thing, though at boot time mountall(8)
<Wug>  may process the file out-of-order when it believes it is safe to do so.
<mcphail> Wug: mine doesn't say that. Is that a 14.04 thing?
<Wug> no idea. but I found a bug report about this behavior of mountall from 2009
<Wug> what version are you running? 16.04?
<nbusrone> de-facto : checking now tc and wondershaper thanks :)
<mcphail> Wug: yes. Mountall is an upstart thiong so 14.04
<mcphail> Wug: If you're on 14.04, I wonder if that is your problem?
<marus> any one can help to get wlan0 name back, i've changed /etc/default/grub and reboot
<Wug> has 16.04 transitioned away from upstart?
<mcphail> Wug: yes - systemd
<de-facto> nbusrone i think i tried once that trickle, it worked as far as i remember, but i dont remember any details actually
<Wug> the arch linux thing i read indicated that you can manually manage mount order (even at boot), and arch uses systemd
<Wug> I guess I'll just upgrade sometime, thanks
<mcphail> Wug: there must be a way to poke mountall to do its job properly
<nbusrone> de-facto : will report back after I tried,  find the GUI version too :)
<de-facto> nbusrone nice, try it and tell us how it worked for you :)
<davedavidson> Hi guys, has anyone installed Rstudio Server on Ubuntu here?
<jonky> hi
<davedavidson> wait, did you install it?
<jonky> I'm guessing im not the first person to ask about appstream today. I've seen a couple workarounds.  is there a preferred workaround?
<k1l>  see if this helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/60
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<jonky> thanks.  is that a better method than this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/774986/appstreamcli-is-cooking-my-laptop-what-is-it-ubuntu-16-04
<jonky> ?
<arkus> Yo la room :)
<arkus> J'ai un étrange doute de conception....
<arkus> Sue une association (au sens merise du terme) entre deux tables, comprenant un attribut...
<somsip> !fr | arkus
<ubottu> arkus: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<arkus> Oups désolé ;)
<k1l> jonky: well. yes. it will give you a working system until the fixed package is tested and then shipped
<jonky> k1l, thanks again
<brunch875> uh... dpkg lock
<marus> any one can help to get wlan0 name back, i've changed /etc/default/grub and reboot
<jonky> brunch875, if that's a question, scroll up and see k1l's suggestion to me
<brunch875> WELP, can't open system settings
<brunch875> it's the first time I experience something like this
<brunch875> is /usr/bin/system-settings what launches it?
<marus> !nic
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<brunch875> brunch@dmichoke:~$ system-settings
<brunch875> Could not initialize GLX
<brunch875> Aborted (core dumped)
<k1l> brunch875: that is not the desktop system settings.
<brunch875> ah no, that's the QML thing for ubuntu touch
<brunch875> that didn't crash before though
<k1l> brunch875: what about you just click in the upper right and choose system settings?
<brunch875> it happens nothing :D
<brunch875> that's why I'm trying to launch from cli
<brunch875> to see stderrr
<k1l> brunch875: unity-control-center
<brunch875> sec, running out of battery
<brunch875> brunch@dmichoke:~$ unity-control-center
<brunch875> (unity-control-center:11812): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strsplit: assertion 'string != NULL' failed
<brunch875> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<brunch875> daayum! What should I do to report this as bug?
<saurabh_> I'm using 14.04.4 (kernel 3.13_86) on a x86_64 bit laptop
<saurabh_> My wifi card is ralink rt3290. I works great. But when I resume from suspend, It disables and complains about "The hardware switch being turned off"
<saurabh_> When I try the hardware switch nothing happens. I have to reboot to get back my wifi.
<marus> any one can help to get wlan0 name back, i've changed /etc/default/grub and reboot
<saurabh_> so,I don't suspend that often
<saurabh_> i tried everything from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218043
<saurabh_> still problem persists
<Igor_> Hi, I need to replace XP with Ubuntu on a very old pc with a 1GB of ram. It's working fine, but it is randomly freezing with a lines on the screen. Then, I need to restart whole PC. Can someone help me with that?
<saurabh_> Igor_, did you upgrade your kernel?
<Igor_> No, it's a fresh iso from the website. It's same with every other distribution
<saurabh_> Igor_, oh, I guess your old pc has a damaged harddisk
<Igor_> XP is working fine
<saurabh_> oh then we can rule that out
<saurabh_> are any graphics drivers buggy
<Igor_> @saurabh How can i check that?
<yossarianuk> Is apt  still broken ?
<sweb> after apt-get update freez on // Fetched 36.3 MB in 2min 11s (276 kB/s)
<sweb> ow it's apt-get broken global problem ?
<yossarianuk> noticed last night - on 2 deifferent machines (that were both fine earlier in the day)
<yossarianuk> any workaround ?
<yossarianuk> according to -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/774918/apt-get-is-stuck-at-fetched-xxkb-in-xxsec
<yossarianuk> You have to manually fix it by downloading appstream packages ....
<yossarianuk> What about the people who do not know that ?
<yossarianuk> i.e - will it be fixed without intervention ?
<somsip> yossarianuk: they come here and ask, or what for the release of the fix
<somsip> *wait
<yossarianuk> i.e it will be fixed on the server end ?
<fif> hey
<yossarianuk> 'most' users probably don't know about this room (many will be have used IRC)
<somsip> yossarianuk: the ticket is marked as fix release or prepared. I'll get the link from earlier
<fugface> yossarianuk: disabling xenial-backports and NOT reloading the package list works
<somsip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<yossarianuk> somsip: cheers
<somsip> yossarianuk: np. It's a nasty one but it looks like it's been caught asap
<fif> I need some help regarding developing in Java, but #Java is invite only, so I wanted to ask for help in #help which redirect to #freenode and I can't send messages in #freenode, so any help?
<somsip> !register | fif
<ubottu> fif: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<fif> ?
<fif> Im not interesting in registering
<fif> just want to ask some programming related question
<yossarianuk> fif: well it sounds like that room requires you to register
<yossarianuk> #centos room also does
<yossarianuk> so either register or do not ask a question in that room.
<fif> that's my point, I want to be polite and ask my question in the appropriate room
<fif> but I don't want to register
<yossarianuk> fif: well if that room mandates you need to register you have no choice if you want to talk in that room
<Hanumaan> I try to do update and upgrade in 14.04 get these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16518507/ .. I mostly think because of the some 3rd party repos ..
<somsip> fif: if you want to get into #Java you need to register. Simple as that
<k1l> Hanumaan: did you change python stuff on your system?
<yossarianuk> apt is presently broken which could not be helping
<Hanumaan> k1l, I have done some changes with python a month ago but after that I have done couple of updates and had no problems ..  seems like python problem .. how can you clear this problem?
<k1l> yossarianuk:   see if this helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/60
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<k1l> Hanumaan: a lot of system stuff is running on python. so changes might break them, like apt.
<yossarianuk> k1l: cheers - if I wait will the issue be resolved without intervention ?
<yossarianuk> I don't mind doing  a fix - I worry about 'the masses' though.
<k1l> yossarianuk: i doubt you will get the updated package when updates dont work.
<brunch875> uh oh, this happens to me too
<brunch875> should I kill appstreamcli or will I break something?
<Hanumaan> k1l, oh .. thats a bit big thing .. is there way to repair?
<somsip> k1l: you're an op? Any chance of a factoid for this?
<yossarianuk> won't there be a load of people with broken systems with no idea how to fix it.
<somsip> yossarianuk: we had this conversation already
<k1l> yossarianuk: yes. but i wasnt triggered by that issue on my system. so it seems not everyone is
<yossarianuk> I just managed to do 4 udates - I cancelled 'apt-get update' - upgrade found 4 updates (none relating to apt/dpkg/appstream)
<k1l> yossarianuk: seems like it needs some 3rd party repos to get triggered
<yossarianuk> backports isn't 3rd party its enabled by default on 16.04
<yossarianuk> the fact i maanged to get updates was this just due to the fcat I had them available before the bug ? rather than been found after the bug hit
<yossarianuk> *fact*
<k1l> yossarianuk: see the bug and the linked bugs to get the technical details if you are interested.
<TsakNorris> how to adjust services with ubuntu? Because long time ago it was services....then systemctl...so what is the latest?
<k1l> TsakNorris: what ubuntu exactly?
<TsakNorris> k1l: well latest?
<k1l> TsakNorris: "lsb_release -d" details matter
<brunch875> 2
<triss> hey all. The fans in my laptop are running really loud. Could anyone help me understand what's causing/fix the problem?
<triss> My laptop is whisper quiet under Windows
<triss> I've tried several answers from askubuntu but to no avail.
<AbsurdTech> I'm not sure if I think Ubuntu would cause it, but you could look at it from a physical perspective
<AbsurdTech> Dust for sure
<triss> no. my laptop runs really quiet when i boot to windows.
<triss> and it's pretty new and in a clean environment.
<AbsurdTech> triss: have you seen this thread yet? http://askubuntu.com/questions/516067/persistent-high-fan-speed-ubuntu-14-04/537538#537538
<triss> thanks AbsurdTech, I did take a look... I'll double check all is set up ok.
<bratner> Hi! i'm on 16.04, the gui updater got stuck so i killed it. Now i'm running after lockfiles. Is there a way to force all locks cleard and re-download all lists?
<stratos> bratner: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/65
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<Tommy2> hey, how do you put /var/run & /var/lock into TMPFS?  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tmpfs
<k1l> yossarianuk:   see if this helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/60
<Tommy2> it will freeze, if you do it with /etc/fstab/
<k1l> bratner: see if this helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/60
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<Tommy2> the arch wiki, alludes to using SYMLINK?
<AlexQ> Hi. How can I make a process run after my _ALREADY_ running job finishes? I've got ffmpeg doing some heavy transcoding, but I'd like to run a few more files after this job finishes, without having to wait till it finishes to manually run a sequence.
<k1l> AlexQ: command1 && command2&& command3
<k1l> that will make them run when the first finished with no error
<AlexQ> It's already running, like right now.
<triss> AbsurdTech, it's made no difference I'm afraid....
<triss> how would I ascertain if the problem is with my graphics card or CPU fans?
<triss> is there a tool that will tell me which of them is running loud?
<sweb> apt-get has an error ubuntu 16.04 !!! freez on apt-get update // Fetched 94.5 kB in 4s (21.4 kB/s)
<AlexQ> triss: You can check temps with sensors
<AlexQ> cmd
<k1l> sweb: see if this helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/60
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<AbsurdTech> triss: I've heard of this package called TLP before thats mainly used for power saving and such but can control fan speeds
<sweb> k1l: 503 0_o seems be entire ubuntu world have problem :D
<bratner> AlexQ, you can run grep on the process id in a loop with sleep , when the process id is not there break the loop and do whatever.
<triss> thanks AlexQ, AbsurdTech i'll take a look.
<AlexQ> bratner: So no easier way probably?
<bratner> AlexQ, that is why bash scripting so useful. Pretty easy as well.
<AlexQ> bratner: No nicer way to check if a process of a PID is running than grepping ps ?
<triss> AlexQ, running sensors-detect has highlighted that I might want to install coretemp module
<bratner> AlexQ,  stat /proc/$PID and see the return code ?
<triss> is it usually safe to let it install this?
<triss> you don't know if its something already built in to the kernel do you?
<AlexQ> I have no idea, triss. For instance, on my laptop sensors only return CPU temps, unfortunately.
<ubu> people, why is the internet community trashing ubuntu? everything i watch about ubuntu is negative, what is going on?
<k1l> ubu: better ask that in the offtopic channel :)
<k1l> !ot | ubu
<ubottu> ubu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<triss> ok... I'll give it a try anyway. here goes......
<ubu> thanks k1l
<Guest72802> Sorry I didn't register the major Nick in time I am new to IRC.
<ubu> k1l: cannot join  :-/
<th34lch3m1st> hi, first reboot after 16.04 installation, what's this blue screen (Perform MOK management) with options (continue boot/change secure boot state/enroll key from disk/enroll hash from disk)?
<k1l> ubu: you need to register to freenode "/msg ubottu !register" will help you
<th34lch3m1st> I should do something? I have selected "install third parts drivers"/turn off secure boot/secure boot password/etc etc at installation time. I'm supposed to disable secure boot in this screen, or what else?
<yossarianuk> k1|: cheers
<gahan> how do I force cancelling of activity in landscape? 'Add hardware' is hanging on 'Add jujue machine...' for 24 hours now.
<triss> ok guys does this look normal to you chaps? I think this indicates that everything is running within safe ranges doesn't it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16518995/
<bratner> AlexQ, here is a reference for you http://pastebin.com/9JfnGvRy
<YankDownUnder> triss, all good
<AlexQ> thanks bratner, been doing my own in the meantime, but that seems nicer :)
<bratner> AlexQ, yeah, i have mislead you a bit. why the hell would you need to do a stat if you are in a script?
<AlexQ> bratner: Honestly, I don't even know what stat is, need to check
<bratner> AlexQ, stat is a command line utility (named after C function) that can tell you stuff about a file, like size and permissions, and whether it is a file/dir/socket...
<AlexQ> thx
<triss> thanks YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> tries, Cheers mate.
<triss> so I still wonder why my fan is running so loud....
<triss> what should I check next?
<mcphail> triss: Dell laptop?
<triss> no HP Envy...
<mcphail> triss: OK, sorry - no experience of that
<AlexQ> triss: So that's only on Ubuntu then?
<AlexQ> triss: The issue?
<AlexQ> bartner: So I can use that like that: "awaitend 1234; do stuff;" ?
<triss> yes. Under Windows my machine is quite as a mouse.
<triss> i think the battery life is a lot longer too.
<AlexQ> Maybe throttling doesn't work properly
<YankDownUnder> tries, http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<YankDownUnder> triss, you should check, under Windows - what the temps are - and then configure Ubuntu to be exactly the same...configure your sensors to reflect the same temps...
<triss> ah thanks YankDownUnder - so I might have to set safe temperatures manually?
<AlexQ> triss: But you managed to check the temps? I.e. if indeed everything is cold, but the fan is still going like crazy?
<EriC^^> hi after suspending i get a password lock followed by another password lock(the standard one), 16.04 known bug/any fixes?
<triss> AlexQ, yes that is the case
<YankDownUnder> triss, Yes...copy the same info that you find under Winders...easy done.
<triss> YankDownUnder, do you know where I'd find info under Windows?
<triss> Windows 10 to be specific
<Afshaal> Hey all, is it safe to update libnl and network manager stuff yet?
<Afshaal> Anyone know if that bug kill network manager has been fixed yet?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Check what happens if you disable screen lock after screen off maybe?
<EriC^^> what do you mean by screen off?
<EriC^^> if i lock the screen normally with ctrl+alt+l it works right
<dryblow> Hi there, do someone has loops witch fetching while repository updates?
<dryblow> with*
<EriC^^> when i suspend i get another lightdm-locker type of screen for the password then the standard one
<OerHeks> Afshaal, what bug exactly?
<YankDownUnder> triss, Find yourself any number of "fan" or "temperature" related FREE software packages...you might want to look on "http://fileforum.betanews.com" -> heaps of free stuff there...easy enough...just spend a little time, research your shit, and you're all good...easy done
<Afshaal> If I perform an update to my libnl libraries now, is it going to kill my internet again?
<codfection> why I cant install openjdk version 6?
<Afshaal> There has been a bug with libnl since January or so and it somehow made it into the stable repositories a few weeks ago
<codfection> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16519219/
<codfection> any help would be greatly appreciated
<triss> ok thanks YankDownUnder, one issue - sudo pwmconfig tells me: " /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed"
<triss> Does this mean fancontrol isn't likely to work with my system?
<Afshaal> I had to remove and reinstall an older libnl package in order to make Network Manager and my whole internet support work again
<k1l> codfection: details matter: what ubuntu version is that exactly?
<Afshaal> Just wonder if that bug has been dealt with yet
<codfection> 16.04 k1l
<YankDownUnder> tries, Have you installed "lm-sensors" - I shall assume? If not, do so...reboot...find the info from Windows...then config Ubuntu.
<halpmeplz> is there any way to make the scrollbars in 16.04 thicker, they're so thin and require alot of precision to grab
<k1l> codfection: there is no openjdk-6-jdk in 16.04
<codfection> k1l, but I want it :(
<k1l> codfection: use 8 or 9
<triss> yes I installed lm-sensors and it added coretemp module
<codfection> k1l, so I need to install 14.04 just for that? any other workaround?
<codfection> I need 6 for testing purposed...
<triss> so its that module that will control fan speed?
<codfection> purposes*
<YankDownUnder> triss, "fancontrol" package
<ducasse> codfection: install it in vm/container.
<triss> ok thanks I'll have a go
<k1l> codfection: no. dont use software that depends on that old unmaintained software
<EriC^^> AlexQ: pm-suspend works fine, actually doesn't ask for a password when turning back on, systemctl suspend asks for 2 passes
<codfection> ducasse, vm takes resources especially while running emulator of android..
<codfection> k1l, is it possible to put some old mirror of 14.04 and install openjdk 6?
<k1l> codfection: no
<baraka> anyone here installed R?
<stratos> 14.04 is openjdk 7
<NightHwk> Does anyone know how to fix network problem. I was on ubuntu 15.10 and could access my share drive fine on anther computer but once I upgraded to 16.10 it won't take the network credientals
<codfection> stratos, the book I am reading says install openjdk
<codfection> 6
<codfection> coz later ones doesnt work with some specific tools
<k1l> codfection: its deprecated
<lotuspsychje> NightHwk: #ubuntu+1
<Tommy2> hEllo  , how do you make a program stop asking for Password all the time?
<codfection> k1l, do you prefer openjdk or oracle java
<EriC^^> Tommy2: which program?
<baraka> R on a chromebook*
<Tommy2> e.g. for Peerguardian   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PeerGuardian EriC^^
<k1l> baraka: chromebook is ARM. so you will need arm builds
<baraka> k1l so I did install ARM Rstudio server and it works fine, but the version is way off
<Tommy2> EriC^^, on Windows  , it doesnt ask for password everytime you whitelist a site.  but it does for Linux,-- how do you turn that off>?
<k1l> baraka: talk to r studio about that
<baraka> k1l thing is the problem's with the version of R more than Rstudio itself
<vijaikumar> baraka: a simpler way to do it would be using anaconda python distribution
<baraka> on a chromebook?
<EriC^^> Tommy2: no idea
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<k1l> baraka: what exactly is the issue now?
<lotuspsychje> Tommy2: if something asks a password, there's a reason for it
<halpmeplz> https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/ubuntu/hexchat-stable
<Tommy2> lotuspsychje, EriC^^  the one method i've used before, (but doesnt seem to work with PeerG, is :  sudo usermod -a -G <PROGRAM> <USERNAME>
<Tommy2> or GUI version:  "Settings > Users & Groups." (Put user into vlock group)
<stratos> @codfection: you can install oracle jdk 6 from their tar.gz dist
<Tommy2> so why isnt that working for PeerG,  (it worked for VLOCK, which is a screenlock program)
<codfection> stratos, would that go along with android studio?
<stratos> @codfection: it works with intellij in general - but i cant say with the android version of it
<codfection> stratos, thanks alot man
<codfection> it would be same as apt get install openjdk right?
<triss> YankDownUnder, - it looks to me like fancontrol uses pwmconfig to set fan speeds...
<stratos> @codfection: there a post on installing oracle jdk on ubuntu here, but download jdk 6 instead of 8 https://sorenpoulsen.com/install-oracles-java-development-kit-on-ubuntu
<feixu> firefox can't translate the javascript with document.write("<table>");
<feixu> why ?
<triss> but I'm told there are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed....
<baraka> k1l I'm trying to install a version of r beyond 3.0.2 and it's not happening
<feixu> thanks
<triss> are we sure this is the way to fix things?
<k1l> !details | baraka
<ubottu> baraka: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<YankDownUnder> tries, Did you read the page I sent you? Here it is again... http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<codfection> thanks stratos
<codfection> it has more cocnfiguration.. if I install version 8 or 9 it does java home automatically
<codfection> using apt get
<codfection> such as JAVA_HOME
<triss> yes... I've run lm-sensors. pwmconfig fails to find any pwm capable sensors
<akik> o
<baraka> k1l here is the output of my command: https://bpaste.net/show/f70177a9d477
<OerHeks> codfection, android studio with openjdk 6?? good luck trying that.
<baraka> but when i run an apt-cache policy r-base that version shows
<codfection> OerHeks, which one should I use
<OerHeks> on 16.04?
<codfection> yes
<k1l> baraka: what ubuntu is it?
<triss> I had a read of the man page for fancontrol.... it implies all the management happens through pwmconfig - which isn't available on my machine.
<OerHeks> openjdk 8
<baraka> k1l Ubuntu 14.04 - through crouton, on a chromebook
<codfection> or oracle ?
<codfection> openjdk or oracle ? OerHeks
<k1l> baraka: there is no r-base 3.2 in the repos for 14.04
<OerHeks> codfection, we advise openjdk.
<codfection> cool
<k1l> baraka: so i guess you added a PPA? but ppas are not for ARM
<codfection> I will go for that
<codfection> thanks OerHeks
<baraka> k1l  I tried that but it didn't work
<YankDownUnder> triss, Did you read the entire page and all the alternatives - and go through all the steps?
<k1l> baraka: please show the output of "apt-cache policy r-base"
<k1l> baraka: its very hard to get informations from you, btw
<baraka> k1l I'm sorry - just a moment
<triss> yes... I haven't looked at Dell/ThinkPad specific stuff.
<triss> and the genric answer talking about pwmconfig won't work on my system.
<baraka> k1l https://bpaste.net/show/2671dfd12ef6
<k1l> baraka: ok. so make sure your 3rd party repos work for ARM. which i bet they dont
<triss> as pwmconfig reports: "/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed"
<baraka> k1l - I don't think so
<TJ-> triss: I will tire folks out with this but I suspect the system has a manufacturer-installed firmware bug in its ACPI DSDT, which only activates all power functionality if it detects a Windows OS running
<TJ-> triss: ACPI is *the* way the firmware informs the OS about all the platform-specific bits including thermal, device enablement, etc.
<triss> thanks TJ-
<triss> I just found info about a acpi_enforce_resources=lax flag for GRUB....
<triss> Do you think that's worth a fiddle with? https://iandw.net/2014/10/12/fancontrol-under-ubuntu-14-04-resolving-usrsbinpwmconfig-there-are-no-pwm-capable-sensor-modules-installed/
<TJ-> triss: it's probably a lot more involved than that, I can give you my 'standard' fix for these things if you want to try it
<YankDownUnder> From what I have experienced in the past years (like since before linux was linux)...in most instances, folks kinda forget to check something - some little thing...or they get stuck into something without taking a breather and having a looksee around to see if there might be alternatives to a particular resolution...
<YankDownUnder> :)
<triss> I'd love to have a look. The fans are really distracting
<TJ-> triss: which Ubuntu release is that?
<triss> 16.04
<triss> YankDownUnder, 21 years linux experience here too.
<TJ-> triss: OK, lets first discover which Windows versions the ACPI recognises: "pastebinit <( sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows )"
<codfection> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16519649/
<wander_> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&:)&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
<TJ-> triss: we're going to identify the 'latest' which usually causes the most ACPI functionality to be enabled
<codfection> having error while running android studio on 16.04
<codfection> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16519649/
<YankDownUnder> triss, so, that being said, how many times have you "overlooked" something that was actually the resolution to the issue, and spent hours and hours banging your head against the wall...hmm? :) All is good...time and patience...time and patience...those are the best tools...
<wander_> is 16.04 already out?
<triss> YankDownUnder, many many times. the solution isn't on that page for me
<stratos> @codfection: did you install JDK or JRE?
<codfection> JDK 8
<lotuspsychje> !releasenotes | wander_
<ubottu> wander_: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<codfection> by using apt-get install command
<wander_> Thanks!!!
<stratos> @codfection: so you chose "sudo apt-get install default-jdk"?
<wander_> Hope the new release works better with my pentium 6th gen
<YankDownUnder> triss, therefore, the answer lies somewhere else...such as possibly the lm-sensors page...or search through Google groups...along with the obvious Ubuntu and related forums...(and Debian forums)...and the i8 related posts and etc...(i8 being the sensor shit for Dell's)...the answer is out there...somewhere...
<lotuspsychje> wander_: try a liveusb and see for yourself
<codfection> stratos, sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jre
<triss> TD- here's the info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16519682/
<stratos> @codfection: your should get the JDK not the JRE
<TJ-> triss: so "Windows 2013" looks to be the one to try
<stratos> JDK = development kit with the compiler, JRE only the runtime
<codfection> stratos, so bro should I remove jre or just install jdk on top of it?
<TJ-> triss: "sudo sed -i 's/^\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=".*\)"/\1 acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\\"Windows 2013\\" "/' /etc/default/grub "
<stratos> i would remove it
<wander_> -098712q3wr5t u76yp-[
<stratos> JDK include a JRE too
<TJ-> triss: then check the new options are there with "grep acpi_osi /etc/default/grub"
<codfection> how to remove properly
<codfection> apt-get remove ?
<stratos> yes
<TJ-> codfection: No!
<wander_> hELP THE DD COMMAND REMOVING MY HARD DRIVE CONTENTS HO WCAN I STIP IT
<lotuspsychje> wander_: no caps please
<TJ-> codfection: JDK depends on JRE, so if you install the JDK you'll just reinstall the JRE... just install the JDK which will add the additional bits
<stratos> I dont think you have dependencies on open jre 8 if you just onstalled it explicitly
<auronandace> wander_: ctrl+c
<icey> wander_: ctrl-c will stop it
<triss> TJ- think I had a bit too much in my grub config for that sed to work
<wander_> Sorry hw do i stop ssh someone into my pc and he is removing things
<wander_> local network
<TJ-> stratos: I meant if the user wants -jdk -jdk "Depends:" on the -jre
<icey> unfortunately, it may be too late; I did that on 16.04 release day and it took about 10 minutes for the computer to crash, even after stopping the dd after about 4 MB of writes
<TJ-> triss: can you "pastebinit /etc/default/grub" ?
<triss> here's greps output:
<triss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16519746/
<codfection> stratos, and TJ. sorry I am quite confused. to remove or not. hehe
<triss> I think I need to remove the acpi_osi=!Windows 2012 first
<triss> what exactly should my GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX* options be?
<stratos> if you remove it then the JDK may reinstall it as a dependency -- no problem
<TJ-> triss: ahhh, can you manually remove the acpi_osi entry for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT ? that won't help; in fact that wouldn't have had any effect anyhow
<TJ-> triss: because there's a space in the string it has to be surrounded by double-quotes when the kernel sees it, which is why you'll see my additional has \" useed inside the variable assignment string
<ginabot> Can anyone help me install wifislax on Ubuntu 16
<TJ-> triss: once you've made that change you can do "sudo update-grub" which writes it to /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and do a reboot and see if the fan gets better behaved, and if you can use pwmcontrol etc. Once you reboot ensure the kernel has the option on its command-line with "cat /proc/cmdline" *and* it took with "dmesg | grep _OSI" which should report ACPI: Added _OSI(Windows 2013)
<lotuspsychje> ginabot: doesnt seem like its in the repos
<ginabot> http://wifislax.en.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ginabot: only ubuntu support here sorry
<ginabot> I see ok
<_ugg> H guys... Whats the best way to manage & sync and iPod classic on Ubuntu ??
<lotuspsychje> !ipod | _ugg
<ubottu> _ugg: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<_ugg> Thank you very much for the link. Going to check it out now :)
<ice__> hi
<codfection> ok I have sucessfully installed android studio on ubuntu but I am getting this error. : IllegalArgumentException: button doesn't exist 0
<rory> I have a question about logrotate. If I have two "overlapping" configs as shown in this paste, what will the behaviour be for foo.log? http://pastebin.com/raw/XKDPcduN
<triss> TJ- great I'll give this a try... would you mind spelling out exactly what should be in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX? I'm being a little slow today
<_ugg> Also guys I plan on wiping osx from a 2009 standard macbook and installing Ubuntu. Has anyone had any experience with Ubuntu gnome on a mac system ??
<triss> sed + fact I already had some stuff set has lleft it in this mess:
<triss> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\"Windows 2013\" "
<Mr_Red> hi
<Mr_Red> wtf? o.o
<EriC^^> !mac | _ugg
<ubottu> _ugg: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<TJ-> triss: that's exactly correct, that's what my 'sed' line put in
<_ugg> Thanks again :) Taking a look at that llink now too :)
<triss> oh ok! cheers man. I'm crossing my fingers and toes now. time for a reboot.
<TJ-> triss: "sudo update-grub" and give it a test
<MrKeuner> hi everyone, I have three Ubuntu boxes at home. when I ssh into them I can see that they require a restart when necessary. I don't want to reboot from remote and delay it. But when i am on the machine with the gnomeshell and I don't see any icons/warnings to reminde me that I shoudl reboot. How do you people handle that?
<MrKeuner> using some gnomeshell extension? A script to touch a file on Desktop maybe? Anything else?
<stratos> @codfection: maybe you should try this ppa https://paolorotolo.github.io/android-studio/
<Mr_Red> no
<codfection> stratos, but I installed
<codfection> using android studio.tar from google website
<bsdnoob> hello
<bsdnoob> I keep getting 502 gad gateway with apt-get
<smokeink> hello! gvfsd-trash is consuming a lot of CPU , any idea what's causing this problem and how to fix it ? deleting ~/.local/share/Trash did not help
<bsdnoob> yum works fine
<bsdnoob> I am using proxy btw
<Mr_Red> try with apt-get install -f
<yossarianuk> apt-get upate = now fixed !
<OerHeks> bsdnoob, join the channel of your distro, this is ubuntu support only
<k1l> bsdnoob: ubuntu doesnt use yum.
<Mr_Red> wjajajaja
<bsdnoob> OerHeks, yes apt-get is the problem
<bsdnoob> it does not works with proxy
<Mr_Red> some people think what ubuntu = arch
<bsdnoob> other distro happily do the job
<k1l> bsdnoob: what output do you get with "lsb_release -d"?
<gahan> how do I force cancelling of activity in landscape? 'Add hardware' is hanging on 'Add jujue machine...' for 24 hours now.
<OerHeks> gahan ask in #juju ?
<gahan> OerHeks: trying everywhere, sorry :)
<OerHeks> gahan, best place to ask, afaik
<bsdnoob> k1l, Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<gahan> OerHeks: thanks
<k1l> bsdnoob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<bsdnoob> k1l , it does not works
<bsdnoob> I get 502 bad gateway
<OerHeks> bsdnoob, so you followed that guide?
<k1l> bsdnoob: i am quite sure the page i linked tells exactly what to do
<bsdnoob> yeah kil
<bsdnoob> My proxy is set
<bsdnoob> but it does not works
<bsdnoob> I have to manually download deb files from curl
<bsdnoob> :(
<k1l> bsdnoob: you need to set apt-get to use that proxy like mentioned in the page i linkde
<k1l> *linked
<bsdnoob> k1l , again
<bsdnoob> it is set
<k1l> how exactly?
<bsdnoob> k1l, using env variable http_proxy
<bsdnoob> and /etc/apt/apt.conf reads Acquire::http::Proxy "http://172.18.10.1:3128";
<k1l> does the poxy need authentification?
<destinydriven> is it safe to re-install appstream now and should I even want to do that?
<bsdnoob> ki1 , no
<bsdnoob> it's a simple squid proxy
<bsdnoob> curl works
<bsdnoob> but not apt-get
<k1l> bsdnoob: the export http... doesnt work since its only using your user
<bsdnoob> yeah
<bsdnoob> but apt.conf should work
<bsdnoob> and it does't :(
<triss> TJ-, my fans still run loud... the command line took.... and ACPI did add Windows 2013 but I also info about a firmware bug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16520253/
<triss> pwmconfig still tells me there are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed.
<triss> any thoughts?
<k1l> bsdnoob: are you sure the server is up?
<snfgf> I have user in group sudo, and line '%sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL'  in sudoers. But when I do 'user$ sudo blah' it says 'user not in  sudoers file'. How come?
<bsdnoob> k1l , yes it is up
<bsdnoob> again curl is works fine
<triss> oh hang on there are a lot of ACPI warnings in dmesg's output - here's the output of dmesg | grep ACPI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16520337/
<lelapin> Habbie, Were you the one who answered me yesterday, about MM keyboard ? :)
<Habbie> lelapin, i think so
<snfgf> I have user in group sudo, and line '%sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL'  in sudoers. But when I do 'user$ sudo blah' it says 'user not in  sudoers file'. How come?
<lelapin> Habbie, I wanted to thank you to make me find a workaround. I was too much "inside the box" and you gave me the track. :)
<Habbie> lelapin, yay
<de-facto> yay "sudo apt upgrade"  can make the GUI freeze for minutes, making the system totally unresponsive, good design! :(
<morteza> Hello every one
<snfgf> hello
<yossarianuk> de-facto: that isn't right
<argon__> snfgf: do sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<abdee> ubuntu software center in xenial xerus more slower, right? Or just me experience it?
<TJ-> triss: that's a pain! what make/model is the system? maybe you could post the entire "pastebinit <( dmesg )" output?
<stratos> de-facto: its just consumes 100% cpu but hopefully you have more than one cpu :)
<de-facto> nope maybe one core but not all
<snfgf> argon__, I am not in sudoers, it says
<snfgf> I can su -, to root, and then edit
<argon__> snfgf: near the end of the file (along with root) put snfgf ALL=(ALL) ALL
<lelapin> Habbie, I used the keyboards setting to capture the MM keys and do "audacious --play-pause" and other stuff. ;) But Do you know if there's a way to ask audacity to go farther (a few seconds) or earlier inside the same track as it is available on keybord ? Nothing on man audacious neither on the website about this (or I wasn't able to find the info). ;/
<de-facto> i guess its processing some triggers for 76 MB ( !!! ) fonts?! "fonts-noto-cjk", but still freezing the WHOLE GUI for that? thats bad design
<Habbie> lelapin, don't know that, sorry
<triss> thanks TJ- entire dmesg output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16520429/
<snfgf> argon__, thanks
<triss> just double checking make and model number... it's not printed on my machine anywhere!
<lelapin> Habbie, You helped me a lot already. Thx ! See you. :)
<argon__> snfgf: np
<Habbie> lelapin, np :)
<TJ-> triss: it's available via software using the DMI sub-system, hang on
<TJ-> triss: so ACPI is reporting 3 thermal zones (sensors) but no indication of a FAN control
<triss> oh ok... does that mean I'm unsupported for the time being?
<TJ-> triss: line 39 of pastebin "DMI: Hewlett-Packard HP ENVY TS 15 Notebook PC/1967, BIOS F.65 11/20/2014"
<TJ-> triss: just as a standard procedure I'd check for an updated firmware from HP
<abdee_> my hang is back, sorry anybody have same experience with new ubuntu software center? Very slow when searching softwar
<triss> ah ok man. I'll check. thanks for all your help with this. you're a gent.
<Mr_Red> hi kids
<TJ-> triss: have you retired "sudo sensors-detect" since the reboot?
<triss> yes... it reported the I should add coretemp again... but that was already in /etc/modules
<triss> think I'm gonna boot in to windows and check for bios updates....
<LuckyTux> Hey, how secure is Ubuntu's build in disk encryption?
<TJ-> LuckyTux: try cracking it :)
<LuckyTux> hahha :D
<LuckyTux> Is there any point having it together with truecrypt ?
<terminal92> encryption disk can cracked?
<lotuspsychje> !security | LuckyTux
<ubottu> LuckyTux: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<noel> hi
<terminal92> hi
<noel> halolo
<LuckyTux> hey
<LuckyTux> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TJ-> LuckyTux: only if you multiboot and want Windows and Linux to both have access to an encryption file-system
<LuckyTux> TJ- thanks!
<LuckyTux> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guest9592> hi
<Guest9592> hi
<Guest9592> hi
<Guest9592> hi
<Guest9592> hi
<TJ-> 5*hi=bye
<terminal92> hi too
<terminal92> my windows xp in vbox LOL
<lotuspsychje> terminal92: can we help you with something?
<LuckyTux> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<terminal92> about driver printer, I have a problem to install driver printer on ubuntu 15.10
<lotuspsychje> !printers | terminal92
<ubottu> terminal92: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<terminal92> is it database all printer?
<lotuspsychje> terminal92: wich printer are you trying to get to work?
<terminal92> canon ip1300
<lotuspsychje> terminal92: is it branched by usb cable?
<LuckyTux> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<terminal92> yes, that's use usb cable
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | LuckyTux
<ubottu> LuckyTux: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lotuspsychje> terminal92: ddi you try adding the printer via printer wizard?
<terminal92> yup but doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> terminal92: old thread, but perhaps still usefull: http://askubuntu.com/questions/240338/how-to-setup-canon-inkjet-pixma-ip-1300
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | terminal92 see also the risks of adding ppa
<ubottu> terminal92 see also the risks of adding ppa: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<terminal92> ok, I am trying... Thanks for advise :)
<terminal92> Btw can I compile from source code about my problem?
<terminal92> without PPA I mean
<lotuspsychje> terminal92: i think what you need is the .ppd file, so not sure it can be compiled
<terminal92> uhm... okay
<thomasfuston> Aloha, i have 16.04 ubuntu installed with unity, is there a way to turn of some shortcuts of unity? if i press <super>+<number> it starts applications from the left panel, is there a way to turn this off?
<lotuspsychje> terminal92: perhaps you could try the cups way from here also: http://printersquestions.com/How-to-install-Canon-PIXMA-iP1300-on-Ubuntu.html
<lotuspsychje> thomasfuston: try compizconfig-settings-manager to tweak
<terminal92> I got this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP2200
<lotuspsychje> terminal92: yeah that might work
<lotuspsychje> terminal92: looks like the same 2200 driver from the ppa so
<terminal92> yep, this is should work! :D
<thomasfuston> ah ok lotuspsychje, thx alot! :)
<lotuspsychje> terminal92: if you get it to work you might perhaps update this bug how you solved? https://bugs.launchpad.net/baltix/+bug/959043
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959043 in Baltix "Canon PIXMA ip1000 and others (ip1200, ip1300, ip1500-ip1900, ip2200, etc) drivers were removed from Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Sagar> i am getting an error
<Sagar> root@wolf:~# sudo systemctl status apache2 => Failed to get properties: Failed to execute program org.freedesktop.systemd1: Permission denied
<Sagar> ubuntu xenial 16.06
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: upgrade or clean install? desktop or server?
<Sagar> server
<Sagar> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: did you upgrade from 14.04?
<Sagar> no direct xenial
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: try the #ubuntu-server channel perhaps
<VikingHoarder> Hey
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html
<VikingHoarder> is it "peaceful" to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | VikingHoarder not yet
<ubottu> VikingHoarder not yet: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<VikingHoarder> "peaceful" =  not many problems reported
<SwedeMike> VikingHoarder: not yet, it will be in 16.04.1
<VikingHoarder> oh ok
<VikingHoarder> ty
<Sagar> lotuspsychje: i see nothing there
<TJ-> Sagar: is it booted in 'upstart' mode?
<Sagar> how can i check it?
<Sakami> I'm experiencing some problem installing xubuntu 14.04 in virtualbox.
<Sakami> Host: debian sid | Guest: xubuntu 14.04.4
<Sakami> After I installed the guest additions, I can't get into GUI
<terminal92> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Mr_Red> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | Mr_Red
<ubottu> Mr_Red: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<terminal92> do you installed vbox extension?
<wenwen> ?
<Sakami> terminal92: In fact this problem arises after I installed the guest addition. Without guest addition it's fine
<terminal92> try command startx
<Sakami> terminal92: I'm greeted with a black screen and unable to switch to other VTs by Host+F1-F6
<lotuspsychje> Sakami: there is also a #vbox channel
<triss> TJ-, sorry to keep hassling you about this but you've been a star. My BIOS was already up to date.... do you have any other thoughts?
<xplora1a> yes just moved over to hexchat, looks pretty good.
<lotuspsychje> triss: best to re-ask your issue to the chat, all in one line with all details once in a while
<triss> thanks lotuspsychje - I'll pull it all together and type it up.
<TJ-> triss: I'm afraid not; there were no additional clues in the dmesg output and you've enabled Linux to masquarade as Windows, so the only explanation is that the system's ACPI DSDT code is actually requring something else from the OS, such as a specific function call to enable things, which presumably only a system-specfic Windows driver knows about
<TJ-> triss: the cause is, I'm 100% confident, in the ACPI activity of the firmware, since that is the bit responsible for this functionality
<TJ-> triss: the fan is running constantly because the OS hasn't said to the ACPI DSDT "OK, I've got control now, so I can lower the speed unless temperatures increase"
<Bent0> I've removed nginx using apt remove and then removed /etc/init.d/nginx and /etc/nginx etc by hand. Now when I apt install nginx again it installs nginx but doesn tcreate the default folders and init scripts again :s any idea?
<triss> that's a shame... so really I'm waiting for kernel devs to build something really?
<triss> where would one log an issue about something like this?
<lotuspsychje> triss: didnt follow the thread, but did you try a higher kernel like 4.6 yet?
<triss> hmmm... might have a go... it's been years since i needed to build my own kernel...
<whatas> Aye
<whatas> I have a question for you guys
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | triss you dont need to
<ubottu> triss you dont need to: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<triss> thanks guys. You've all been super helpful.
<TJ-> triss: the device isn't doing what is expected, and it would seem likely HP have written code specifically for Windows drivers and not published any info about that so Linux cannot do anything
<whatas> SO i had 14.04 LTS and i updated to 16.04 and it came up as a console
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | whatas
<ubottu> whatas: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<TJ-> triss: you could try hammering HP support until you get to someone that really knows, in 3rd level support maybe!
<lotuspsychje> whatas: its not recommended yet
<whatas> Ok yeah
<whatas> I just flashed my drive
<whatas> and reinstalled windows
<lotuspsychje> whatas: try a clean install if you cant wait?
<whatas> Ill wait
<whatas> Thanks guys!
<whatas> Take care
<triss> TJ- ah ok man... I'll log a fault with them and see if there forthcoming with any info.
<brunch875> Whenever a new version rolls out I just clean install; so, out of curiosity... how well do upgrades work? Does stuff and packages tend to break?
<triss> You're pretty sure a fix won't be in newer kernels yet?
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: upgrades work nicely, it its time to upgrade
<lotuspsychje> triss: TJ- left
<lotuspsychje> triss: i advise you test a higher kernel, to make sure its not related for your case
<triss> ok thanks man. I'll give it a go.
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: wich upgrade are you willing to try?
<brunch875> Oh no, I always clean install as soon as it's out
<brunch875> was just a matter of curiosity since I never upgrade
<ducasse> triss: at the end of the day you probably need to talk to hp, and they are *horrible* at stuff like this.
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | brunch875 check here
<ubottu> brunch875 check here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<triss> ducase - this makes me really sad. You'd have thought they'd be super keen to get Linux support going by now.
<ducasse> triss: they could care less, unfortunately. i'm never buying hp again.
<Lope> I want to get debootstrab deb file for xenial (I'm not running Xenial) http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/debootstrap/download Now I want to check that the SHA256sum matches the Ubuntu GPG key. How do I do that?
<Mr_Red> hi
<Lope> Where is there a SHA256SUMS file that includes the debootstrap deb package?
<OerHeks> Lope, scroll down that page
<Bent0> I've removed nginx using apt remove and then removed /etc/init.d/nginx and /etc/nginx etc by hand. Now when I apt install nginx again it installs nginx but doesn tcreate the default folders and init scripts again :s any idea?
<Lope> OerHeks: I did, there's nothing about GPG signed stuff there?
<OerHeks> sha256checksum, yes there is
<mort> hey
<Lope> OerHeks: you need to educate yourself on what a GPG signed checksum is.
<lotuspsychje> Lope: tone down please
<mort> I have a system running 16.04. Sometimes, when trying to shut it down, it just hangs endlessly. Any idea how to fix that?
<mort> Systemd just prints "Reached target Shutdown" and then nothing happens
<Lope> lotuspsychje: okay, sorry.
<lotuspsychje> mort: does a sudo halt -p shutdown properly?
<mort> don't know, I generally use sudo shutdown -h now
<enoch85> hey guys, I have an issue with dependency issues with mysql 5.6 and I don't know how to solve it
<enoch85> I tried to purge mysql*
<enoch85> and reinstall
<enoch85> but it didn't help
<enoch85> and now I get this: http://pastebin.com/5zAwn3jv
<enoch85> and when I try to install again I get this: http://pastebin.com/K1svVqMz
<triss> hmmmm.... am I right in thinking there's no 4.6 mainline kernel for xenial yet?
<triss> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
<mort> is there any reason to believe halt -p will behave differently than shutdown -h ?
<enoch85> hey guys, I have an issue with dependency issues with mysql 5.6 and I don't know how to solve it. I tried to purge mysql* and reinstall but it didn't help and now I get this: http://pastebin.com/5zAwn3jv. And when I try to install again I get this: http://pastebin.com/K1svVqMz
<lotuspsychje> triss: you can use the 4.6 wily one for example
<triss> oh ok... I'll give that a try
<Mr_Red> try autoremove and reinstall
<genii> mort: Since they are both symlinks to systemctl, not really
<lotuspsychje> mort: try if it works, also F1 to see text on shutdown perhaps?
<mort> f1 does nothing, but the way I know it just hangs at "Reached target Shutdown" is that I removed the splash kernel option in grub
<Lope> Where is there a SHA256SUMS file that includes all of the deb packages?
<enoch85> Mr_Red: I've tried autoremove, autoclean, -f install purge, yeah right about everything
<Guest95414> Hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> mort: is this similar for you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1464917
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1464917 in systemd (Ubuntu) "reboot hangs at 'Reached target Shutdown'" [High,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: did you purge all ppa's with ppapurge first?
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: good afternoon
<mort> shutdown hanging at "Reached target Shutdown" certainly seems like my case
<Guest95414> How can I connect Jack and Firefox and be able to hear the sound of Youtube, while Jack is running?
<mort> though it's not clear if it happens every time he tries to shut down or just sometimes; for me it's only sometimes
<Guest95414> Youtube doesn't work if Jack is running...
<mort> also, according to that, it's fixed in vivid, I'm running xenial and have the issue
<lotuspsychje> mort: was your 16.04 a clean install or upgrade?
<mort> clean install
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  hi
<mort> wait, no, upgrade from 15.10
<mort> my bad
<mort> I could try to reinstall 16.04
<lotuspsychje> mort: you can update the bug first, add your experience
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: no I didn't
<mort> alright, will do
<lotuspsychje> mort: some 15.10 and 16.04 reported to be affected also on this bug
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: would that change anything?
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: yes ppapurge removes ppa's & packages aswell
<mort> ubuntu honestly seems to have an annoying amount of these relatively small bugs
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: try to set your repos back to original and sudo apt-get update after
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: thanks, will try
<lotuspsychje> mort: you could try a 16.04 liveusb, and compare with your current upgrade
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: right now I'm trying to update to xenial without mysql, and then install a fresh mysql in the new system
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: everything started to fail when I was about to update... and it was like 4 months since I did the last update
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: upgrade from wich version?
<enoch85> 14.04
<enoch85> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | enoch85
<ubottu> enoch85: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<mort> the problem with trying a live usb is that it only happens now and then, so there's no guarantee I would detect the issue even if it existed by just trying to shutdown a few times
<ArabicSoap> When I install Ubuntu it asks for LVM. What is that? Should I check it?
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | ArabicSoap
<ubottu> ArabicSoap: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: but ubntu 16.04 is already released... I uphraded several of my servers already
<MonkeyDust> ArabicSoap  LVM means logical volume manager
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: thats the the LTS way mate
<lotuspsychje> not
<mika2> Can questions be asked that relate to programs installed on ubuntu (post install) or is it unbuntu only?
<lotuspsychje> mika2: if your main Os is ubuntu sure
<mika2> cool thx
<ArabicSoap> MonkeyDust: so should I check it? Will the system run better?
<MonkeyDust> ArabicSoap  'better' depends on what you prefer ... read the links ubottu sent you
<MonkeyDust> ArabicSoap  with lvm you can more easily resize partitions
<davemwi> hey all...curious which if any GIT front-end you would recommend?
<mort> learning the command line git client is valuable
<davemwi> mort, yep, i know...long time command line SVN user...just curious on the front end though.
<mika2> Well, my problem is : I just installed OpenOffice and everything went smooth afaik, except that when I launch the executable (/opt/OpenOffice4/program/soffice  shell script (if i pick the .bin file it returns an error)) it opens the file with gedit instead of launching the application
<MonkeyDust> mika2  make it executable, in the permissons
<MonkeyDust> or properties, rather
<arlekin> hi there - could anyone help me with touchpad issue ? namely if i close my system having touchpad disabled, on next startup it will assume that it is still disabled, even though my hardware button shows its enabled
<arlekin> so now when i press the hardware button it toggles the system state for touchpad also
<arlekin> so i basically lose touchpad
<mika2> MonkeyDust : the thing is the properties panel is all grayed out. i'm guessing there's no option left but to do this via terminal?
<Ferendevelop> mika2: you can make that executable by this command : chmod +x
<arlekin> in some older version of ubuntu it could be solved by keyboard settings and removing shortcut, but it sin't there now (16.04) and i have no idea if and how to do that by cli
<Welastevil> hi guys!
<Ferendevelop> mika2: for example : chmod +x /opt/OpenOffice4/program/soffice
<Welastevil> Im  having a problem and could not find solution
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: what problem?
<Welastevil> E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00aptitude:3: Extra junk at end of file
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: so you mean that I shouldn't upgrade manually to a new LTS release?
<mika2> right! i'll try that! what's the extension for a shell script file? .sh? it doesn't say
<Welastevil> I can not download NOTHING directly from ubunt software
<ikonia> Welastevil: what have you done to break it
<ikonia> Welastevil: what is the error you get
<Welastevil> nNo idea////
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: its your system, i dont need to say what you have to do..but from 14.04 its not recommended yet
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: rfer this link : http://askubuntu.com/questions/492320/how-to-solve-extra-junk-at-end-of-file-syntax-error-in-01autoremove-kernels
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: darnit, that explains alot
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: espacially for server production, you should stick to 14.04
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: well, to late... I noticed several bug actually on my production system
<Ferendevelop> mika2: most shell script's extensions is .sh
<enoch85> but I will build a new server soon so I guess I will have to install everything from scratch again...*siiigh*
<Welastevil> I tryed the commands sugested thete
<Welastevil> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: or do you think that the errors will be fixed in the newer versions?
<Welastevil> and got the same error
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: 16.04.1 will fix alot im sure
<Welastevil> E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00aptitude:3: Extra junk at end of file
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: ok, so no need to reinstall then?
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: I mean, will there be repair steps and stuff?
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: this command've tried? : sudo /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: your the boss of your machine...
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: what would you do?
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: i would only have 1 server test machine with 16.04 and all the rest for production, stay on 14.04
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: makes sense
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: then use the xenial testserver to test stuff
<El> Hola
<Welastevil> yes...
<Welastevil> and have the same error
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: on 16.04.1 release your servers can get a 'safer' upgrade
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: ok, fine.. Iäll do that, but what about the original issue. How do I purge mysql and keep the databases? would I need to export them first?
<El> Whats?
<lotuspsychje> !es | El
<ubottu> El: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: I had no issues with the upgrades and the servers are working, but they are working worse than before
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: dont let the servers run for production on your upgrades, start over
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: backup what you need first
<OerHeks> enoch85, if you have no backup of sql from your productionserver already, the data is not important
<raspberrypifan> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<free-theater-sof> hi is there  free theater modelling software, something worst case that simple as "lucas arts"? How could a garage production these days function, having a simple movie or game?
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: refer this link too : http://www.ceus-now.com/e-syntax-error-etc-apt-apt-conf-d-00aptitude-4-extra-junk-at-end-of-file/
<sobczyk> hi, is there any info how to debug upstart init? I can't get mounted MOUNTPOINT=/sys event triggered
<triss> hey lotuspsychje, ducasse - just thought I'd let you know 4.6 kernel didn't fix things. Still no pwm control. But thanks very much for help anyway. Think I'm gonna give up for now.
<Welastevil> ok!
<Welastevil> almost solved))
<Welastevil> now, whe I try
<lotuspsychje> triss: ok mate
<Welastevil> now when I try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Welastevil> I have another problem...I'll pastbin it..one momment
<Canopus> Good morning. Where's the linux source code on the system?
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/LASepM6e
<Myrtti> Canopus: nowhere by default
<Welastevil> now I could install and updat...but anyway, I got this erros!
<mika2> I still can't execute OpenOffice (still only opening in gedit). These are the current permissions of the file : "-r-xr-xr-x 1 root root     3720 Okt 21  2015 soffice*" Do I still need to change permissions?
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: change your apt mirror
<Canopus> Myrtti, is it necessary to install a source package?
<mika2> because from what i can tell, it feels like all user groups should be able to execute the soffice (openoffice) shell script file
<Myrtti> Canopus: necessary for what?
<Canopus> to have the linux source code somewhere
<\9> mika2: what happens if you try to run it?
<Welastevil> and how do i change ie?
<mika2> 9 : all it does is open the file in gedit nothing more
<Welastevil> how to change my apt mirror?
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: refer this link : http://www.google.co.kr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiHlcTQ9ujMAhWlJ6YKHWaoBNoQFggdMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F37753%2Fhow-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror&usg=AFQjCNEcZAYIjqABEaMC0r92Msja8wl5Fg&bvm=bv.122448493,d.dGY
<enoch85> OerHeks: lotuspsychje I have a backup on my off-site server so that would work
<enoch85> would take some time though, like a weekend or sometinng like that
<enoch85> late night
<enoch85> s
<mika2> "#!/bin/sh
<mika2> #**************************************************************
<mika2> #
<mika2> #  Licensed to the Apache Software" these are the first lines in gedit, which is of not use to me since I just would like to launch the program normally and the permissions seem to be set correctly (?)
<mika2> no*
<tombtc> what you guys using to make a screenshot and quick upload?
<Ferendevelop> tombtc: imgur.com
<mika2> screenfetch?
<tombtc> I mean an app
<tombtc> like shutter
<tombtc> will check out screenfetch
<Ferendevelop> tombtc: i'm not use app
<tombtc> so how do you capture your screen?
<Ferendevelop> tombtc: 'print screen' key
<Welastevil> it says that websit is offline
<tombtc> and what app opens?
<tombtc> after you press print screen
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<Welastevil> and more this: Error 522 Ray ID: 2a60b289467c2b64 • 2016-05-20 15:07:33 UTC
<Ferendevelop> tombtc: app? you mean photo viewer app?
<Sagar> i am getting this error root@wolf:~# sudo systemctl status apache2 => Failed to get properties: Failed to execute program org.freedesktop.systemd1: Permission denied
<tombtc> Ferendevelop:  what happens after you press print screen?
<Welastevil> the same....
<Ferendevelop> tombtc: save my screen in clipboard
<tombtc> what if you want just a part of your screen?
<Ferendevelop> tombtc: edit picture in picture edit program
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: wait a moment plz
<Welastevil> ok
<tombtc> Ferendevelop:  try shutter
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-find-a-fastest-debian-linux-mirror-for-your-etc-apt-sources-list
<Ferendevelop> tombtc: why? good?
<tombtc> yea much easier
<Ferendevelop> tombtc: thx a lot. i will use shutter app
<Spookan> Anyone knows if xubuntu have sleepmode on by default?
<MacroMan> I'm trying to boot-repair from live usb. I get an error that I have to boot in EFI mode, but my computer is only capable of booting from USB via legacy mode
<theseb> why would 16.04 install FREEZE on an old HP desktop when it ran 14.04 fine?
<MacroMan> Do I have any other options for repairing my boot partition?
<MacroMan> theseb: Because it's newer packages that may be inconpatible with your system.
<ducasse> MacroMan: is the installation itself efi or legacy?
<MacroMan> efi I believe
<theseb> MacroMan: any hope or workaround?
<ducasse> MacroMan: then how did you install if you can't boot from usb in efi mode?
<MacroMan> theseb: I'm no expert, but I should imagine you'll have to find out what is causing it to crash.
<MacroMan> ducasse: I just booted and installed. It didn't complain at the time.
<MacroMan> At least I assume that my drive is installed efi, otherwise boot-repair wouldn't complain
<Welastevil> E: Package 'netselect-apt' has no installation candidate
<ducasse> MacroMan: but boot repair complains? if so, that is a problem with boot repair, boot from an ubuntu live usb and repair from that.
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: oops.
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: askubuntu link still say error?
<MacroMan> I was afraid you'd say that. I don't have any blank cd's on me :(
<theseb> MacroMan: when install freezes/fails where/how get hints of issues?
<ducasse> MacroMan: no, an ubuntu live usb - it should boot fine.
<MacroMan> ducasse: That's what I'm using
<Laris> anyone here speak urdu
<Welastevil> no! not anymore)))
<ducasse> MacroMan: that is really odd. have you touched the firmware settings so you're booting in legacy mode now?
<Welastevil> thanks guys!
<OerHeks> !pk
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: good. maybe that link will help you
<MacroMan> ducasse: No. I can switch off legacy mode in the bios, but then I can't boot from USB
<Laris> OerHeks; anything?
<OerHeks> Laris, #ubuntu-pk pakistan ?
<ducasse> MacroMan: try turning off secure boot.
<Laris> OerHeks; are you from pakistan?
<OerHeks> no, that channel is dedicated, this channel is english only
<MacroMan> ducasse: Would my boot dump give any clues?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16523196/
<Laris> OerHeks; what do you know about pakistan
<herrkin> hello awesome community
<Sagar> i am getting this error root@wolf:~# sudo systemctl status apache2 => Failed to get properties: Failed to execute program org.freedesktop.systemd1: Permission denied
<Sagar> anyone who can help me?
<herrkin> I have a problem with a stupid gsm modem, I don't know if it is a problem with the modem or if it is usb_modeswitch
<OerHeks> Laris, this is ubuntu support only.
<Welastevil> it helps in partes..
<ducasse> MacroMan: your installation is efi, so you need to boot in efi mode to fix it. i suggest turning off secure boot and see if you can boot from usb then.
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: some apt mirror say not found?
<Welastevil> Im stil not able to know which mirror is faster for me here in Russia.
<herrkin> I have a few modems to test, I find that one specific modem sometimes just wont switch mode to modem,it stays in mass storage mode
<MacroMan> ducasse: OK. I'm leaving to reboot and see if I can try that. Thanks
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: can you show me error log?
<Laris> herrkin; i need your opinion
<herrkin> some times it takes a while and switches, some other times it just wont do it
<Welastevil> yes
<herrkin> Laris, about what?
<Laris> herrkin; we must do this in private
<Laris> not here out in public
<OerHeks> !ot | Laris wrong channel for opinions and polls
<ubottu> Laris wrong channel for opinions and polls: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sagar> >>
<Laris> ok sorry OerHeks, ill move it elsewhere
<anonymous_> aye
<Welastevil> here
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/n3QQFnkv
<anonymous_> anyone know if anonymOS is going to get an update from 11.10?
<theseb> How get clues when install of 16.04 freezes during install process?
<OerHeks> anonymous_, not an official ubuntu,w e don't know
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: you can find change apt mirror function in ubuntu software updater(?)
<anonymous_> ok
<anonymous_> should i update to 16.04 or wait
<anonymous_> on my main machine
<MonkeyDust> anonymous_  you question is not for this channel
<anonymous_> its ubuntu chat yes
<anonymous_> its an ubuntu question
<MonkeyDust> anonymous_  type  /topic
<Welastevil> no...
<anonymous_> op is fgt
<Archeus_> hhey
<Archeus_> how come my net is working here but not on chrome or firefox ?
<OerHeks> Welastevil,  netselect-apt is long gone,  intrepid > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netselect/0.3.ds1-12
<Sagar> anyone?
<OerHeks> Sagar, just ask, wait and see
<MonkeyDust> Sagar  anyone what?
<nicomachus> Sagar: I had to scroll up quite a bit to find it. Might as well repost the error you got with Apache
<Sagar> who can help me?
<Sagar> i am getting this error root@wolf:~# sudo systemctl status apache2 => Failed to get properties: Failed to execute program org.freedesktop.systemd1: Permission denied
<Welastevil> whate ever....big most of the problem solved! thaNSKS GUYS!
<Welastevil> i'LL WORK NOW...
<Sagar> for any systemctl command i get that error
<nicomachus> Sagar: well, first of all, why are you using sudo with a root terminal?
<MacroMan> I don't have a secure boot mode :( nor can I boot into efi usb :(
<Welastevil> SEE YOU LATTER AND THANKS SO MUCH ME!
<Ferendevelop> Welastevil: good :D
<OerHeks> Sagar, and without sudo ? systemctl status apache2
<ducasse> MacroMan: well, you've obviously booted in efi mode at some point or you would not have been able to install.
<Sagar> without
<MacroMan> ducasse: Very odd. I installed it originally via this method.
<MacroMan> In the bios settings, the usb drive is listed under hdd and the only thing under uefi is the actual hdd
<Canopus> s
<ducasse> MacroMan: the only other option i can think of is to convert the installation to legacy.
<gyani> i am having this issue in which he menus look ancient and silver every time i reboot the device, always have to restart lightdm :(
<gyani> ubuntu 16.04 lts
<gyani> can't find much except for an askubuntu that says delete Trolltech.conf from ~/.conf
<gyani> * ~/.config
<sezai_tr> selam millet
<Sagar> OerHeks?
<lotuspsychje> !tr | sezai_tr
<ubottu> sezai_tr: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sezai_tr> thank you
<Sagar> anyone who can help me with this?
<Sagar> i am getting this error root@wolf:~# sudo systemctl status apache2 => Failed to get properties: Failed to execute program org.freedesktop.systemd1: Permission denied
<MacroMan> ducasse: After some Googling, I may have written the USB image incorrectly. I'm going to try and re-write it with different options.
<theseb> How get clues when install of 16.04 freezes during install process?
<ducasse> MacroMan: that could explain it.
<MacroMan> Ah. When I wrote the image last time, I did it from another ubuntu installation, this time I was using Rufus on windows and I notice that you have to change the partition scheme. Thanks for your help.
<MonkeyDust> theseb  start with more details about the freezes, symptoms, which stage of the install process etc
<theseb> MonkeyDust: at end it says "retreiving file 56 of 56" and never finishes that
<theseb> MonkeyDust: thanks btw
<FrankFromHR> Question for the channel, what would you guys suggest I run if I wanted to do virtual machines on a headless ubuntu 16.04 server?
<MonkeyDust> FrankFromHR  vagrant / virtualbox
<OerHeks> KVM, LXC, Virtualbox, VMware .. lots of choise
<FrankFromHR> MonkeyDust: is it possible to install virtualbox without installing X11?
<MonkeyDust> FrankFromHR  haven't tried that specifically, but start here https://www.vagrantup.com/docs/getting-started/
<Sagar> x.x
<Sagar> i am getting this error root@wolf:~# sudo systemctl status apache2 => Failed to get properties: Failed to execute program org.freedesktop.systemd1: Permission denied anyone please can help me?
<nicomachus> Sagar: again. Why are you using sudo in a root terminal?
<nicomachus> what happens if you run that command without sudo?
<MonkeyDust> FrankFromHR  http://www.vagrantbox.es/
<Sagar> still same
<Sagar> root@wolf:~# systemctl status apache2 => Failed to get properties: Failed to execute program org.freedesktop.systemd1: Permission denied
<nicomachus> Sagar: what is the ubuntu version?
<Sagar> Ubuntu xenial 16.04 - server
<rjonesx> is there any way to configure tightvnc server on ubuntu such that it doesn't require SSH tunneling?
<rjonesx> I want to access it remotely on a VPS, but the config is requring SSH tunneling
<Merkidemis> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Server 16.04 and am getting 401 Unauthorized errors whenever I try to do an apt-get update (or any thing on the web, actually).  As far as I can tell I am not behind a proxy.  Any suggestions on steps to resolve?
<lotuspsychje> rjonesx: not recommended to not use ssh tunneling
<theseb> MonkeyDust: sorry irc died...any ideas on hints of 16.04 install issues?
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | rjonesx
<ubottu> rjonesx: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Sagar> nicomachus?
<Merkidemis> Though it seems to work fine for https....
<nicomachus> Sagar: checking. you might also try #ubuntu-server, FYI
<Sagar> no one replies in there
<Sagar> tried already
<Dom21> hello
<OerHeks> Sagar, i couln't find any logic for that, seems like a PAM issue
<Sagar> PAM?
<MonkeyDust> theseb  not really, repeat the question and details in the channel
<CommodoreC64> Hi
<OerHeks> pam - Pluggable Authentication Module
<FrankFromHR> MonkeyDust: Thanks I'll have a look at Vagrant
<lotuspsychje> theseb: try the live mode for ubuntu, and try an install from there?
<NotDisliked> On Ubuntu 16.04 my laptop looses control of its fans, it only turns them off or maxes them out.  This issue isn't present on 15.10.  Any ideas?  It's incredibly obnoxious and disruptive.
<lotuspsychje> theseb: and perhaps disable updates from setup
<theseb> lotuspsychje: did that many times.....EVERY time I install 16.04 on this old HP desktop it freezes at "Retreiving file 56 of 56"..I disabled updates and 3rd party proprietary and still same!
<theseb> lotuspsychje: it ran 14.04 fine for years
<theseb> lotuspsychje: i'm guessing 16.04 discards support for old hardware
<nacc> theseb: are you sure it's freezing?
<lotuspsychje> theseb: did you md5 the iso?
<rubenwardy> How do I find out if my laptop uses 32bit or 64bit UEFI? From Windoze
<MonkeyDust> rubenwardy  better ask in ##windows
<lotuspsychje> rubenwardy: most recent machines are 64bit
<OerHeks> rubenwardy, linux supports 64 bit UEFI only AFAIK
<rubenwardy> The webpage says there's a complicated workaround for 32bit
<rubenwardy> I really hope I don't have 32bit
<theseb> lotuspsychje: yes on sha1sum
<OerHeks> rubenwardy,  check your cpu, if that is 64, bit, you are fine
<theseb> nacc: well i left it overnight
<lotuspsychje> theseb: other usb stick test?
<ducasse> OerHeks: there's a 32-bit grub-efi package.
<theseb> lotuspsychje: well the same usb stick worked on a laptop
<rubenwardy> I have a 64bit CPU. I've read that sometimes they package a 32bit UEFI to save money
<OerHeks> ducasse, oh, nice to know
<the_ghost> NotDisliked: Do you have 32bit or 64bit version installed?
<lotuspsychje> theseb: hmm thats weird, perhaps try bios set to defaults
<OerHeks> rubenwardy, then it comes with 32 bit windows
<NotDisliked> the_ghost: 64-bit
<rubenwardy> oh, ok: so if both windows and cpu are 64bit, then I'm fine
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: another issue when trying to install php7.0-dev: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<enoch85>  php7.0-dev : Depends: libpcre3-dev but it is not going to be installed
<lotuspsychje> theseb: can you read the error on those freezing steps?
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: any way to solve it?
<Sagar> i just reinstall dbus and worked fine
<Sagar> nicomachus? OerHeks? Thanks for the help though :)
<OerHeks> Sagar, oh good find
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: from where are you installing php7?
<theseb> lotuspsychje: there isn't any....err...WHERE see the errors?
<lotuspsychje> theseb: you can click to see details on the install window
<tgm4883> OerHeks: linux supports 32-bit UEFI as well. Ubuntu doesn't build the AMD64 ISO for it, so it's slightly more complicated to get going
<OerHeks> tgm4883, noticed, i had to update my old info
<lotuspsychje> enoch85: you got ppa's enabled?
<tgm4883> rubenwardy: what laptop?
<ducasse> is there a install log vc on the desktop image or just on server?
<theseb> lotuspsychje: when i click on SKIP it showed a window..is that what you mean?
<nicomachus> Sagar: glad it's working.
<lotuspsychje> theseb: erm, at wich point exactly things go wrong?
<rubenwardy> asus x555la (the x555lab variety). i5-5200U@2.2GHz 8GB Ram, 1TB, 1920x1080
<rubenwardy> tgm4883 ^
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: I removed the ppa from sources.list.d/
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: isnt that enough?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | enoch85 no
<ubottu> enoch85 no: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tgm4883> rubenwardy: AFAIK, it's just the bay trail stuff that has a 32-bit UEFI, mostly embedded stuff
<the_ghost> NotDisliked: can you install (sudo apt-get install lm-sensors) and then (sudo sensors-detect) and answer yes to all. After that run (sensors) and share your temperature readings.
<NotDisliked> the_ghost: allow me to test that really quick
<theseb> lotuspsychje: it nuked drive....copied bunch of stuff and stopped at "Retrieving file 56 of 56"
<the_ghost> NotDisliked: Most of these issues come from the GPU getting hot not the CPU. If that is the case, your issue is probably related to nvidia driver issues.
<lotuspsychje> theseb: or you cloning or real installing?
<Sagar> service apache2 start
<Sagar> doesn't show any output why?
<Sagar> ubuntu 16
<theseb> lotuspsychje: fresh install
<theseb> lotuspsychje: just so you see i'm not crazy...someone else had similar...see this http://askubuntu.com/questions/774967/installation-is-retrieving-file-56-of-56-for-ages
<Sagar>  service apache2 start doesn't show any output, i am on ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: I tried to remove it tih ppa.purge but it says that it don't exist
<lotuspsychje> theseb: are you installing with wifi or cable?
<jq-> Sagar: That's usually a good thing
<theseb> lotuspsychje: cable
<Sagar> O.o
<jq-> Sagar: Usually only shows errors on start
<lotuspsychje> theseb: try an offline install
<Sagar> jq- : it should show
<Sagar> apache2 starting ... [ok]
<Sagar> something like that?
<jq-> Sagar: No
<Sagar> it used to
<Sagar> yes
<jq-> The way I know apache started is that it doesn't not show something
<jq-> Lolo
<davemwi> how does service management work on ubuntu/debian... used to 'service [servicename] stop|start|restart|etc...'
<jq-> I mean wut
<gecko_x2> hello, how can i install this package? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsecp256k1
<jq-> My point is, nothing showing is good
<gecko_x2> what repo is it=??
<MonkeyDust> davemwi  sudo service [blah] start|stop etc
<gecko_x2> damn wasted hours on this
<davemwi> MonkeyDust, oh...same, huh...
<davemwi> MonkeyDust, ahhhh 'apache2'
<davemwi> i was going with httpd
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: what you need it for?
<davemwi> ...rusty
<gecko_x2> lotuspsychje i just need it
<gecko_x2> but i don't understand
<gecko_x2> why i can't find which repo it is in ANYWHERE
<Lope> what arm architectures is xenial built for?
<gecko_x2> why is this so damn difficult
<MonkeyDust> Lope  better ask in #ubuntu-arm
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: help us understand wich program you need it for
<gecko_x2> how hard can it be
<gecko_x2> no lotuspsychje
<gecko_x2> i just need it installed
<gecko_x2> that's all
<gecko_x2> can anyone
<gecko_x2> help
<gecko_x2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsecp256k1
<gecko_x2> how the hell can i get that installed
<gecko_x2> i've searched for hours and hours
<gecko_x2> NOTHING
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: how do I list all the installed ppas?
<theseb> lotuspsychje: i installed from usb stick..is that offline?
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: or active ppas
<nicomachus> gecko_x2: first step: chill. calm down. stop swearing.
<theseb> lotuspsychje: how do "offline"?
<MonkeyDust> !find libsecp
<gecko_x2> done
<ubottu> Package/file libsecp does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> theseb: no, disable cable and wifi
<davemwi> MonkeyDust, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: that url shows only a 16.10 package
<MonkeyDust> davemwi  glad i could help
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: it only shows BUGS for a yakkety package.
<nicomachus> oh wait
<nicomachus> ignore me
<rubenwardy> Is the process for installing xubuntu 15.04 on a UEFI laptop the same as installing ubuntu 15.04?
<nicomachus> rubenwardy: you shouldn't be installing 15.04
<MonkeyDust> nicomachus  i've been ignoring you for days now
<nicomachus> :(
<MonkeyDust> (joke)
<gecko_x2> https://github.com/bitcoin-core/secp256k1
<rubenwardy> 15.04 is the latest xubuntu
<gecko_x2> i tried compiling
<theseb> lotuspsychje: how do that?
<gecko_x2> doesn't work for the binary that needs it
<nicomachus> !15.04 | rubenwardy
<ubottu> rubenwardy: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<gecko_x2> i get illegal flags
<squinty> rubenwardy, 16.04
<nillawafer> rubenwardy: 16.04
<lotuspsychje> theseb: unplug your cable from your pc? dont enter a wifi password and proceed with ubuntu setup
<rubenwardy> oh, they did release a new one
<nicomachus> rubenwardy: https://xubuntu.org/news/release/16-04/
<theseb> lotuspsychje: ok
<rubenwardy> ok, same question but for 16.04
<theseb> lotuspsychje: thanks
<nicomachus> yea it's the same.
<rubenwardy> awesome
<Sagar>  service apache2 start doesn't show any output like it used to starting/running .... apache2 [ok], i am on ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<Guest89159> da
<Guest89159> hello
<gecko_x2> so nobody knows
<gecko_x2> ..
<nicomachus> !patience | gecko_x2
<ubottu> gecko_x2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: the package you want is for 16.10...
<gecko_x2> lotuspsychje oic..
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: you cant go mix package versions
<gecko_x2> well
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: so tell us what you need it for now? bitcoin stuff?
<gecko_x2> yes
<nicomachus> gecko_x2: from the github page you linked "This library is a work in progress and is being used to research best practices. Use at your own risk.
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: wich package?
<gecko_x2> i know i know
<nillawafer> gecko_x2: There's not really any advice to offer since the package is only available for 16.10.
<gecko_x2> i've had it working before
<nicomachus> I mean, you could install a testing version of yakkety if you really wanted to.
<gecko_x2> what is yakkety
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: there are some bitcoint libs in apt-cache search bitcoin
<MonkeyDust> !find libsecp yakkety
<ubottu> Found: libsecp256k1-0, libsecp256k1-dev
<gecko_x2> yeah i dunno
<MonkeyDust> !info libsecp256k1-0 yakkety
<ubottu> libsecp256k1-0 (source: libsecp256k1): library for EC operations on curve secp256k1. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~20160216-3 (yakkety), package size 107 kB, installed size 188 kB
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: do you know what you want?
<glass> anyone got time to explain "Suggested packages:
<glass>   doc-base
<glass> " - how do i find out why i should install that package? and why not force install that package with the same command?
<gecko_x2> lotuspsychje i've had this wallet working before
<glass> sorry forgot to modify the copy and paste and split lines.
<Pici> glass: do you want some documentation for your packages that you will probably never read? It will take up hd space which depending on your device may or may not be a problem.
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: thats not very informative for us
<gecko_x2> i try to compile it, or run the previously compiled binary i get [secp256k1] illegal argument invalid flags
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: compile what
<gecko_x2> a wallet
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: packagename?
<gecko_x2> obsolete and old
<gecko_x2> i can't tell you
<gecko_x2> i can't
<gecko_x2> dont' mind that
<glass> thanks pici: i see it now i didnt read the name of the package close enough to put 2 and 2 together.
<gecko_x2> lotuspsychje it's not a package in repos or anything
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: ok, install 16.10 compile it there and grab the file you need
<gecko_x2> lotuspsychje how can i install 16.10?
<gecko_x2> i have no idea
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: see #ubuntu+1
<gecko_x2> is 16.04 current?
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: keep in mind its still in developing phase
<Exterminador> hello.. how can i give access to a folder and sub folders to any user?
<gecko_x2> is there some older ubuntu or debian distro that has this
<gecko_x2> it's years old
<gecko_x2> libsecp256k is years old
<cj> hey folks.  I need some help with a preseeded install...
<nillawafer> gecko_x2: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<Pici> glass: packages get 3 levels of dependencies. 1) Dependencies, these pacakges are required for your package to function. 2) Recommended: These often provide extra functionality. 3) Suggested: These are extra things that might improve the use of the package or work nicely with it.  I generally disable recommended and suggests on my server installs, unless I have an excess of free disk space.
<cj> The installer is telling me that no kernel is available
<james1138> Hello all. Can I ask for help? For some unknown reason - when I go into Synaptic Package Manager and click on "Repositories" - nothing happens.
<gecko_x2> nillawafer thx
<Sagar> :|
<Sagar> rm -rf #ubuntu/*
<tpw_rules> is there any way to adjust ubuntu's cache settings? i had to copy an 8GB file to a thumbdrive. the first half went at like 300MB/s as it filled the RAM from my SSD. The rest went at like 5. It also took a long time to unmount because the large cache had to be flushed
<nillawafer> gecko_x2: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<nillawafer> gecko_x2: I accidentally sent you the server link earlier
<glass> pici: can you pastebin that modification? (i dont want to implement just see how you did it.)
<Sagar> initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<Sagar> what is wrong?
<Lope> I can't find any ARM packages in Ubuntu's repos? and I found this page which says you can install armhf Xenial 16.04. But there's nothing there? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/armhf/pr01.html
<lotuspsychje> gecko_x2: https://github.com/bitcoin-core/secp256k1
<nicomachus> Sagar: I thought you were on 16.04?
<Sagar> Yes i am on 16.04
<cj> https://wp.colliertech.org/~cjac/tmp/no-kernel.png
<nicomachus> Sagar: 16.04 uses systemd instead of Upstart.
<nicomachus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<MonkeyDust> Lope  better ask in #ubuntu-arm
<Lope> MonkeyDust: nobody there to talk ot
<Sagar> nicomachus: i am having the issue
<luxbox5235> Hi, wondering if it is possible to install yakkety yak into an old box which has geforce fx 5200 graphics card, if so how do I go about doing it or would I need to install an older version such as lucid lynx
<squinty> james1138,  fwiw, clicking on repositories works here.....seems to just open the Software and Updates which also can be accessed via the dash
<Sagar> my service apache2 status is not showing any output like it used to
<Sagar> it happened after i reinstalled dbus
<Sagar> any idea?
<lotuspsychje> luxbox5235: #ubuntu+1 please
<Lope> interestingly the release file shows ARM is available for 16.04 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/Release
<Pici> glass: sure. I added a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/02recommends file containing just this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16526219/
<Pici> glass: alternatively there is the --no-install-recommendeds switch for apt-get
<james1138> Clicked on Software and Updates - no response.
<glass> pici: i am starting to learn linux runs on .conf files =)
<james1138> The only thing I can think maybe the problem was installing ICECAT browser... which may added Trisquel PPA/dependiences.
<sowhy> ee
<sowhy> where are you from
<sowhy> if someone here？
<MonkeyDust> sowhy  this is ubuntu support
<sowhy> i know
<MonkeyDust> sowhy  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat
<sowhy> i want to learn something
<sowhy> my English is poor ,sorry
<sowhy> i am noly a middle school student from Chian
<sowhy> moenkeyDust？？？
<nicomachus> sowhy: this channel is not for chat. Support only. Join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.
<sowhy> oh i know what you say
<sowhy> thank you very much
<Sagar> nicomachus?
<sowhy> 呃呃
<nicomachus> Sagar: no idea, sorry.
<glass> dumb question. #if a advanced CLI user used "fish" and had for a while, shared the .bash_history with a new linux CLI user. do you think the new user would benefit from the auto completion function of fish more?
<sowhy> how can I down ubuntu
<sara_> hi I am wondering if anyone knows what the fix was for page orientation settings when printing with brother printers, I think its been resolved in Ubuntu, right now I am using opensuse so I would like to manually try the same fix whatever that was if possible...thanks in advance
<sowhy> if every body can answer my question？
<nicomachus> sowhy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<sowhy> what the chat room about ubuntu
<nicomachus> this is. there is also #ubuntu-cn for chinese.
<sara_> sowhy you need to burn the iso using something like nero, or k3b dont copy image to cd but instead have it burn the image to the cd
<brunch875> !cn | sowhy
<ubottu> sowhy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<squinty> sowhy, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin
<sowhy> thank you
<sara_> to the dvd rather
<sara_> cdroms are too small you need dvd I think
<sowhy> 呃呃
<reisio> usb stick would be simplest
<madwizard> afterdesign: Poniewaz, jak powiedzialem, to ma sens tylko na poziomie religii. I on jest skierowany do ludzi, ktorzy czytaj go na poziomie religii
<madwizard> Sorry
<madwizard> Not here
 * blacpythoz Hello
<blacpythoz> x
<reisio> hi x
<blacpythoz> first time here
<blacpythoz> feeling Wierd~~
<reisio> neat
<nicomachus> blacpythoz: welcome. this is the ubuntu support channel, for any support questions. chat can be had in #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> now there's a useful comment, after five minutes of silence
<nicomachus> :D
<nicomachus> i try...
<enoch85> lotuspsychje: are you there? I tried to remove the ppa but all I get is this: http://pastebin.com/W6uC0Y17
<OerHeks> enoch85, seems like you have no ondrej ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<OerHeks> maybe some other ppa?
<MonkeyDust> enoch85  install inxi ... then type   inxi -r   <-- -r for repos
<sypo_> #join
<enoch85> MonkeyDust: thanks, will try that
<mate|77930> Hello, anyone able to help configuring a touch screen?
<enoch85> OerHeks: no, I manually deleted them, but that should be enough right? why haven't they disappeared from the packages?
<OerHeks> enoch85, if you manually deleted that file, the packages remain
<OerHeks> ppa-purge reverses that
<OerHeks> so, add the ppa again,a nd use ppa-purge
<mate|77930> Anyone?
<enoch85> here are the repos MonkeyDust http://pastebin.com/rQPziQNX
<enoch85> OerHeks: ok, but how to remove the packages? I tried autoremove, clean, purge everything
<firman> i use xenial xerus, my ipad detected just as camera, how to fix it? Help please and thx
<OerHeks> enoch85, told you: add ppa again, use ppa purge, then you would have standard php7
<OerHeks> and you can remove that
<enoch85> OerHeks: check this out: http://pastebin.com/PeSTe3Bk
<mate|77930> I'm using 16.04, touch screen works but where I touch is off by almost an inch.  Trying to find a way to calibrate and fix this..  :D
<BlackVenom> Hey folks
<BlackVenom> Is it possible to undo a rm command?
<enoch85> OerHeks: problem is that the ppa is deceperated, it was ppa:ondrej/php7.0 and now it is ppa:ondrej/php
<OerHeks> enoch85, you will keep funny errors, untill you cleaned that ppa from your system.
<enoch85> does that make any difference OerHeks
<OerHeks> i don't know, enoch85 , we warn against ppa's.
<k1l> BlackVenom: not really.
<BlackVenom> OK not to worry
<BlackVenom> It wasn't to important anyways
<k1l> BlackVenom: you could try to scan the hdd for parts that are not overwritten already, but that is a lot of effort
<ducasse> BlackVenom: try extundelete
<enoch85> ok OerHeks your sulution worked, install and then purge
<BlackVenom> k1l it was only a log file that'll be recreated soon enough so nothing too major
<enoch85> thanks!
<OerHeks> enoch85, have fun!
<BlackVenom> I didn't know if rm simply moved it to a trash folder somewhere that was periodically deleted
<k1l> BlackVenom: the trash folder is a gui thing
<BlackVenom> Ah
<_3by8> I need some help mounting a VMWare HGFS share from a Windows host so that file permissions don't all get squashed to root. I've been told that changes to the fstab in regards to the UID might help. Any ideas?
<Powerless> my chrome wont print anything  it prints a blank page. does anyone know why?
<_3by8> Powerless: have you tried printing more than one page?
<_3by8> Powerless: I mean from other domains.
<Powerless> _3by8,  yes.only mozilla prints
<Powerless> _3by8,  it only happens with pdf
<_3by8> Powerless: how many different domains have you tried printing from?
<_3by8> Powerless: try saving the PDF first and then print it.
<Powerless> it saves a blank page
<_3by8> Powerless: save the PDF in Firefox first.
<mate|74970> I apologize that I forget who gave me the link to calibrate touch screen.. but it worked perfectly. thank you so mu ch
<_3by8> Powerless: where did you install Chrome from?
<_3by8> Powerless: could you maybe share the link you're trying to print?
<Powerless> _3by8, im afraid not..from chrome website
<_3by8> Powerless: have you tried downloading the PDF using Firefox or the commandline utility wget?
<_3by8> How large is the PDF file that you've downloaded on your disk?
<Powerless> _3by8, actually i dont wanna download it..it just opens on my chrome and i click to print it
<_3by8> Can't help you then.
<Powerless> _3by8, i havent tried this wget
<OerHeks> Powerless, to print, you will need to sve to disk first
<Stiward> Hi, i have a problem running win 7 in virtual box, said me "VT-x is disabled in the BIOS for all CPU modes (VERR_VMX_MSR_ALL_VMX_DISABLED).   Código Resultado:  NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Componente:  ConsoleWrap Interfaz:  IConsole {872da645-4a9b-1727-bee2-5585105b9eed}"
<OerHeks> c/save
<EriC^^> Stiward: go to the bios and enable vt-x
<EriC^^> i had to enable vt-x to use 64bit iso's in vbox
<rafgas> Hello all, my ubuntu won't boot correctly unless I go through "recovery mode" and do dpkg in there(even though dpkg does nothing)
<OerHeks> Powerless, that is why ubuntu/linux is safe, no funn print access from a browser
<EriC^^> rafgas: try booting it without quiet splash to see the output while it boots
<rafgas> Eric^^: just add - - quiet splash in boot line?
<Powerless> OerHeks, but i can download anything I want but PDF using chrome and I download everything from other browsers
<EriC^^> rafgas: no just remove quiet splash
<Stiward> EriC^^: thanks, i got one question,  When I entered the center this did not load software window and installed updates
<rafgas> Ah, doing that now
<_3by8> Powerless try downloading the PDF with wget. The syntax is simply wget http://www.yoururlhere.com/yourpdf.pdf
<EriC^^> Stiward: didn't get what you meant
<OerHeks> Powerless, then don't save it to disk, your choise
<rafgas> I've noticed that shutting down takes longer than before also
<Stiward> EriC^^: ??
<Powerless> _3by8, i dont know how :/
<EriC^^> Stiward: i didn't understand what you meant, what center?
<Stiward> EriC^^: sorry, ubuntu software center
<_3by8> Powerless: do you know how to use the terminal?
<Powerless> _3by8, yes
<EriC^^> Stiward: there's a button at the top that says updates
<_3by8> Powerless: simply type the command 'wget' followed by the URL of the PDF file
<EriC^^> Stiward: if you click it it should show them
<reisio> 8″?
<Stiward> EriC^^: yes but that window not load
<rafgas> Eric : I see a long list of [   OK   ], and then "welcome to emergency mode"
<EriC^^> Stiward: hmm what happens, i've no idea about this honestly
<EriC^^> rafgas: does it say why
<Powerless> _3by8, i have no problem vizualizing it. my pdf viewer opens and i can see it. I just can see when i click to print it and it opens the preview of the print you know?
<rafgas> There is an option to "type journalctl -xb"  to view system logs, should I do that?
<EriC^^> rafgas: yeah why not
<Stiward> EriC^^: And how advisable it is to use solidworks, photoshop and Illustrator with virtualbox in ubuntu?
<_3by8> Powerless: we've already determined that you can print other PDF documents from other domains, correct?
<Powerless> _3by8, no, i cant. not on chrome at least
<EriC^^> Stiward: never tried it
<mate|74970> photoshop?  I'm a bit of a newbie but why not use gimp and see what you can do with that?
<rafgas> Eric^^: ACPI warning...  Something about type mismatch. That's all I see that looks like an error or similar
<EriC^^> rafgas: ok, try booting into an older kernel
<Stiward> EriC^^:last question, in the bios, to enable vt-x; the option to enable it apear like "vt-x"?
<ducasse> Powerless: chrome is a google product, we support ubuntu.
<_3by8> Powerless: do you also have Adobe Acrobat installed?
<Powerless> _3by8, if click to save as PDF it shows but if i choose my printer is shows blank
<teward> Stiward: unadvisable for SOlidWorks.  It'll be slow for Photoshop and Illustrator.
<teward> Stiward: the BIOS option varies system to system
<EriC^^> when you highlight the older kernel press "e" and go to the line at the bottom that says linux /boot/vmlinuz and see if there are any acpi_osi stuff in it
<EriC^^> Stiward: yeah enable vt-x or virtualization
<teward> Stiward: it may be "Enable VT-X" or "Expose virtualization to guests", or similar
<_3by8> Powerless: do you have Acrobat installed?
<rafgas> Tried that Eric: a few lines down it says "nvidia-persistenced [694] : shutdown.
<Powerless> ducasse, make a browser that does everything I need and ill move to it
<Stiward> EriC^^: thanks
<Powerless> _3by8, nope
<EriC^^> Stiward: no problem
<F2Knight> Has anyone here ever use keepalived?
<rafgas> Perhaps boot through recovery and downgrade nvidia driver?
<EriC^^> rafgas: yeah good idea
<Stiward> teward: and why slow for photoshop and illustrator?, solidworks not need more resourses?
<_3by8> Powerless: have you tried resetting the browser's settings?
<Powerless> _3by8, i just installed it.. its flesh :P
<teward> Stiward: three of my engineering buddies tried it in VBox, unless you are able to give 6GB RAM minimum to the guest, SolidWorks doesn't like working right.  Same "slowness" for Photoshop/Illustrator as well
<Powerless> _3by8, linux i mean
<_3by8> Powerless: okay, have you tried opening it in an incognito window?
<ducasse> Powerless: the fact that you need it doesn't make it any more supported here.
<Powerless> ducasse, you use linux and only linux or do you install programs on it?
<Powerless> _3by8, yes
<_3by8> Powerless: what he's saying is that this is actually a Chrome issue and he'd be right.
<Stiward> teward: my maximum RAM capacity of 8GB or well that is what brings my computer
<MonkeyDust> Powerless  linux programs are different from windows programs
<Stiward> teward: it is sufficient that?
<Powerless> _3by8, ok thanks I will try somewhere else :) i appreciate it
<_3by8> np
<teward> Stiward: personal experience suggests it may be but i don't think it'll be effectively fast for your host (the less ram available to the host, the slower it gets)
<EriC^^> Stiward: why dont you dual boot?
<rafgas> Eric : still a no-go with downgraded nvidia driver
<rubywarden> Is it possible to make a DVD-R which is UEFI only? Or can you only do that with USBs?
<argon__> good evening
<rafgas> Eric : now it says this "no ACPI video bus found"
<aladiah> After  a few Lubuntu 15.10 updates and a long term with out using pc, my dual boot laptop lubuntu 15.10/windows 10, keyboard dont work on login screen to insert password. On windows work perfectly. I tryed a usb lubuntu live persistent, but is same thing keyboard dont work.
<Stiward> teward: can u explain me that please?
<rafgas> Eric^^: I'll take a picture and link it here
<EriC^^> rafgas: what kernel line is being used in grub?
<Stiward> EriC^^: I dont like windows, but if i use dual boot that will not lower the performance of my computer compared if only tubiera ubuntu?
<rafgas>  Hold on, I'll check
<ducasse> rubywarden: should be possible with a dvd, the ubuntu images are just iso images. should still work on a dvd without the mbr.
<Stiward> EriC^^: I dont like windows, but if i use dual boot that will not lower the performance of my computer compared if only have ubuntu?
<rubywarden> ducasse, it's possible to make a USB iso which won't allow you to accidentally boot it in BIOS legacy
<rubywarden> by formating it as FAT32 or something
<EriC^^> Stiward: no it won't affect ubuntu other than using up space on the hdd
<rubywarden> http://askubuntu.com/questions/395879/how-to-create-uefi-only-bootable-usb-live-media/
<rubywarden> I guess it doesn't matter that much
<EriC^^> Stiward: the performance compared to using a vm will be huge though
<ducasse> rubywarden: should work fine.
<Stiward> EriC^^: And why its better the dual boot compared to the virtual box?
<uruk> how to save ubuntu unity session?
<MonkeyDust> uruk  it's a gconf setting
<EriC^^> Stiward: cause virtualbox you're already running an os, and running another os virtualized in it, you're already using resources on the host, less ram, graphic card, etc
<EriC^^> Stiward: those programs do a lot of rendering, they need as much cpu/graphics/ram as possible
<ducasse> rubywarden: an iso image uses el torito to store an mbr, but should work just fine with just an efi system partition.
<uruk> monkeyDust I have ubuntu 15.10 and conpizconfig how to save unity sessions
<argon__> rafgas: you got it working?
<aladiah> some expert lubuntu can help me ? After  a few Lubuntu 15.10 updates and a long term with out using pc, my dual boot laptop lubuntu 15.10/windows 10, keyboard dont work on login screen to insert password. On windows work perfectly. I tryed a usb lubuntu live persistent, but is same thing keyboard dont work.
<EriC^^> rubywarden: just put the dvd in a microwave for 1 sec, it should fry the mbr and leave it uefi bootable (j/k)
<rafgas> Argon : no, trying to make imgur work for me so I can show what I see
<MonkeyDust> uruk  install dconf-editor ... in it, go to      org.gnome.SessionManager
<Stiward> EriC^^: mmm but I managed to run these programs, not virtalbox in ubuntu; these would be more efficient than ubuntu windows or not?
<EriC^^> Stiward: i didn't understand what you meant
<rafgas> Eric : what am I looking for in the kernel line?
<EriC^^> rafgas: anything out of the ordinary
<EriC^^> this is ordinary /boot/vmlinuz-4.6.0-040600rc6-generic root=UUID=dfb3a391-d38c-4468-a62b-68d02ac2504a ro quiet splash $vthandoff
<uruk> MonkeyDust SessionManager not exists in org>gnome>
<zykotick9> rafgas: fyi, you can use "cat /proc/cmdline" to see your current kernel line in use...
<MonkeyDust> uruk  have you opened dconf-editor?
<uruk> yes
<rafgas> EriC^^: nothing strange here... Except it says $vt_handoff
<Stiward> EriC^^: those programs are work better in ubuntu than in windows (but without use virtualbox)?
<MonkeyDust> uruk  click on org, then gnome, then gnome-session
<EriC^^> Stiward: they dont exist in ubuntu, they have counterparts though, gimp instead of photoshop, freecad instead of solidworks, and libre draw i think instead of illustrator
<EriC^^> not sure how close freecad is to solidworks, i think it's parametrized and has infinitesimal analysis/meshes
<uruk> ok org>gnome>gnome-session>auto-save-session thanks monkeyDust
<EriC^^> also there's inkscape that's like illustrator
<rafgas> EriC^^: http://imgur.com/1t6xGT3
<uruk> i probe
<auctus> in ubuntu 16.04, on my laptop, itll often say on boot "fixing recursive fault but reboot is necessary", then a bunch of other stuff and it just freezes -- but if i choose the boot option 'upstart', that works fine, fixes the filesystem or whatever (cause i did i hard shutdown), and then if i reboot ubuntu will boot normally... it just cant seem to do its journal repairing stuff that way
<auctus> laptop is an hp 6910p if it matters, core2duo t7700
<EriC^^> looks fine rafgas
<EriC^^> rafgas: try to add "nomodeset" instead of quiet splash
<rafgas> EriC^^: will do (what does that do?)
<darko0> Hey guys! I'm thinking of setting up a ubuntu server for webhosting on Linode and currently my main concern is security setup.. Could anyone point me in the right direction to set that up a guide/tool or whatever
<EriC^^> rafgas: it's like low graphics mode
<MonkeyDust> darko0  there's also #ubuntu-server
<darko0> oh thx!
<rafgas> EriC^^: same results...
<darko0> bb :)
<EriC^^> rafgas: ok boot the recovery mode
<EriC^^> can you get a gui from there with the failsafe option?
<uruk> monkeyDust i probe it dconf for save sessions and doesn't work
<sebsebseb> hi
<MonkeyDust> uruk  ok, then i don't know
<_3by8> Does anyone know how an HGFS share is automatically mounted? Which script is responsible for that if I have an HGFS share on a Windows host and Linux guest?
<rafgas> EriC^^: i don't see  failsafe option, resume, clean etc, but no failsafe
<EriC^^> ok try enable networking
<EriC^^> then drop to root shell
<rafgas> K
<EriC^^> rafgas: how did the problem start?
<uruk> I have 9 workareas with diferents backgrounds and ubuntu 15.10 and compizconfig and i want save session in all workareas this is possible?
<rafgas> Normal update software, reboot and boink
<argon__> rafgas: have you had a look at the logs+
<rafgas> EriC^^: in root now
<rafgas> With net
<EriC^^> rafgas: ok, type tail /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<rafgas> argon__: I looked at some logs, not sure which I should look at
<rafgas> Will do EriC^^
<rafgas> EriC^^: jfgh
<argon__> the log for your pacakage manager probably, apt
<mikele7777> hello dears
<rafgas> EriC^^: that is what I did earlier, downgraded nvidia
<EriC^^> rafgas: oh
<argon__> rafgas: try this command and have a look at the driver in use lshw -c video
<EriC^^> rafgas: try cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<uruk> how to know all windows opens and positions in desktops unity from terminal?
<EriC^^> argon__: he's not in x yet
<_3by8> Does anyone know how an HGFS share is automatically mounted? Which script is responsible for that if I have an HGFS share on a Windows host and Linux guest?
<argon__> Oh, then we have a problem
<rafgas> EriC^^: cpi9
<rafgas> (í can't scroll up the screen)
<aladiah> none had same experience before ?
<teward> !crosspost | aladiah
<ubottu> aladiah: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<EriC^^> rafgas: try ubuntu-drivers devices and see the recommended driver
<rafgas> EriC^^: it recommends the one I had when the  problem started
<EriC^^> rafgas: did you try purging nvidia* ?
<rafgas> EriC^^: could it be trying to run both nvidia and Intel screen drivers at the same time?
<rafgas> No purging, no, how do I do that?
<EriC^^> apt-get purge nvidia*
<rafgas> And then reboot?
<EriC^^> yes
<rafgas> EriC^^: No-go
<EriC^^> what did it say
<rafgas> Same results, emergency mode
<EriC^^> rafgas: ok try to boot into the root shell again
<rafgas> Done, with network
<EriC^^> and try cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<rafgas> EriC^^: 125g
<EriC^^> 404
<rafgas> ibyt
<diskin> hello all, what is the best way to configure "switch layout while right alt is pressed" in Ubuntu 14.04 and higher?
<Stiward> i have a problem  running Raidcall with wine, said me "Detalles: Falló al cambiar al directorio «/home/roldan/.wine/dosdevices/z:/home/roldan/Descargas/RaidCall» (No existe el archivo o el directorio)"
<Stiward> i have a problem  running Raidcall with wine, said me "Details: Failed to change the "/home/roldan/.wine/dosdevices/z:/home/roldan/Descargas/RaidCall" directory (No such file or directory) Details: Failed to change to the "/ home / directory roldan /.wine/dosdevices/z:/home/roldan/Descargas/RaidCall "(No such file or directory)"
<DJones> Stiward: It might be worth asking that in the wine support channel
<DJones> !wine | Stiward
<ubottu> Stiward: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<geirha> though does that file exist? i.e. what does this output?  ls -ld /home/roldan/Descargas/RaidCall
<Stiward> DJones: how i can go to that channel?
<argon__> ./join #winehq (I guess)
<DJones> Stiward: Type /join #winehq
<Stiward> running windows7 with virtualbox i cant see the pointer
<MonkeyDust> Stiward  sure you have to be in this channel?
<omouk> Hello
<omouk> I have a question about SSL certificates
<rafgas> EriC^^: i think I fixed it
<EriC^^> rafgas: cool, how?
<rafgas> EriC^^: i remembered that I added a webdav mount I'm fstab, I commented that line out and I'm in, I'm gonna retry to be sure
<rafgas> And perhaps get help with the webdav mount then...  ;)
<omouk> 1. I would like to know what is the best practise about intermediate CA ? Intermediate CA must be installed on servers (LDAPS, AD, HTTPS) or on clients ?  2. Is-it possible to sigen a certificate using both SHA-1 and SHA-2 ? Thanks :)
<rafgas> Eric, yep, that worked
<EriC^^> rafgas: cool
<TJ-> omouk: intermediate certificate should be bundled and presented by the server
<rafgas> Termbin.com/n28s why does the webdav mount break my boot?
<omouk> TJ-: Thanks, so if I use active directory to store public certificates (for mail crypting), I have to installed intermediate certificate on Active Directory, not on mail clients ?
<EriC^^> rafgas: try to uncomment it and type sudo mount -a
<TJ-> omouk: And I don't think X509 supports multiple signature algorithms in a single cert
<rafgas> EriC^^: it asks for username and password, can't I add that to fstab?
<TJ-> omouk: yes, you may be able to install it once to be shared by all services, or install it bundled with the server's certificate
<ioria> https://webdav.example.com /home/username/webdav davfs user,noauto,uid=username,file_mode=600,dir_mode=700 0 1
<omouk> TJ-: thank you very much for your anwsers :)
<varaindemian> Error while copying to a USB stick: The destination is read-only
<rafgas> Hmm, strange the server doesn't accept webdav anymore , this doesn't look like an ubuntu problem anymore...
<ioria> mount manually
<varaindemian> ioria: hm?
<rafgas> Directed at me I think
<ioria> varaindemian, was for rafgas
<ioria> rafgas, ever worked that line in fstab ?
<varaindemian> anybody?
<rafgas> Not sure now ioria
<rafgas> My connection in caja works every  time,  maybe that tricked me
<AlexQ> Hi. How do I quickly fix refresh rate on my HDMI output? Screen options are not recognised properly, only get interlaced outputs on my TV while it works well via Win10.
<MonkeyDust> varaindemian  dirty workaround: copy the USB content to your HDD, then format USB
<ioria> rafgas, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Davfs
<richardqa> join #docker
<tumbler> hi guys ... what script to clean whole system?
<AlexQ> tumbler: Whattya mean?
<MonkeyDust> tumbler  i have a custom script, moment...
<OerHeks> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-1 (xenial), package size 284 kB, installed size 1813 kB
<MonkeyDust> tumbler  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<varaindemian> MonkeyDust: I did format it couple of times..
<MonkeyDust> tumbler  wrong link, Verzeihung
<AlexQ> Anoone could please help how to add a HDMI output mode with xranrd --newmode to quickly fix lacking 1080p50/60 output options for my TV?
<tumbler> MonkeyDust: what does your script do?
<tumbler> i need something of simple to clean apt ... stop
<MonkeyDust> tumbler  disregard my reply, it's not relevant, my mistake
<tumbler> i saw that
<tumbler> i am wondering what it did
<AlexQ> tumbler: I still don't get what you want to do precisely?
<feneco> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu-gnome-16.04 and it seems to get stucked in the screen "preparing to install ubuntu gnome"
<feneco> any idea of what i could do?
<isene> After upgrade to 16.04, my authdeamond got kicked out of the building and I now need to run "/usr/sbin/authdaemond start" upon laptop restart. How do I make sure it runs automatically?
<isene> Where do I put what?
<isene> Or what do I debug?
<feneco> http://i.imgur.com/x5JNFxq.png
<tumbler> AlexQ: usual things apt-get autoremove apt-get clean
<tumbler> any fully script
<feneco> i will wait one more hour
<tumbler> i'll use bleachbit
<OerHeks> apt autoclean or apt autoremove?
<tumbler> men i use arch for 3y by now ... i need simple script for my father's pc
<tumbler> anyone knows
<tumbler> i gotta go
<feneco> :(
<feneco> just want to install this thing
<sebsebseb> feneco: ok
<sebsebseb> feneco: what's the problem?
<sebsebseb> feneco: oh I see the issue above now
<feneco> sebsebseb: i am on the live usb now, on ubuntu gnome, cant get past this screen http://i.imgur.com/x5JNFxq.png
<sebsebseb> feneco: have you re booted treid live seession again?
<feneco> i created the usb installer with dd, on fedora 23 on another compter
<sebsebseb> feneco: you might also have a bad Live Media as in it didn't do it properly
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | feneco
<ubottu> feneco: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<sebsebseb> feneco: that could be if so since the ISO didn't download properly,  or your burn didn't go right
<AlexQ> Could someone please help me with adding a Xorg display mode? Generated some with cvs and it works, but is slightly hazy. Could I copy the data required from Windows10, where there is a required mode available and works perfectly?
<arkadiy> э
<buzze> hi
<sebsebseb> arkadiy: 4
<sebsebseb> buzze: HI
<feneco> sebsebseb: im downloading a new iso to try to create from this live usb
<arkadiy> че тут?
<sebsebseb> feneco:you should md5sum check the ISO to
<sebsebseb> feneco: to make sure it downloaded ok
<sebsebseb> or find out that itdidn't
<sebsebseb> feneco: yes it probably has but still good to check
<arkadiy> what this&&&?
<buzze> im trying out ubuntu MATE on vm , its awesome :)
<sebsebseb> !support arkadiy
<sebsebseb> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<varaindemian> MonkeyDust: it's freaking impossible
<varaindemian> to copy some files to a usbstick drive under ubuntu
<DF3D2> my usb dac audio stops working all the time since upgrade to 14.04
<k1l> varaindemian: what? that is easy. what is the exact issue?
<DF3D2> 16.04
<varaindemian> k1l: Error while copying to a USB stick: The destination is read-only
<k1l> varaindemian: so that is quite self explaining
<varaindemian> 16.04
<varaindemian> k1l: I tried to format it hundreds of times
<k1l> varaindemian: "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> varaindemian: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> please show 2 urls in here
<feneco> sebsebseb: it's download, im going to try
<feneco> thanks
<sebsebseb> feneco: ok good luck :)
<varaindemian> k1l: http://termbin.com/esvc http://termbin.com/i9uc
<k1l> varaindemian: you know what "The destination is read-only" means? it means that you cant write to the destination. most times that happens when an error occurs (hardware error ?) so the data doesnt get deleted
<johannix> anyone have a laptop they recommend for running Linux? https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11740120
<varaindemian> k1l: the usb stick drive is removed now
<rafgas_> how come i can mount ~/owncloud manually, but my fstab doesnt work? Doesnt mount ~/owncloud search its info from fstab?
<varaindemian> k1l: so how can I fix this?
<k1l> varaindemian: was it sdb? [ 6855.522902] FAT-fs (sdb1): unable to read boot sector to mark fs as dirty
<feneco> ubuntu-gnome@ubuntu-gnome:~/Downloads$ md5sum ubuntu-gnome-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<feneco> d49a40366d6319501ff5b2d11b3bbf0b  ubuntu-gnome-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<varaindemian> k1l: its the usb stick I am trying to write
<k1l> varaindemian: that sounds like a hardware issue from the usb drive
<k1l> varaindemian: try on another usb port.
<varaindemian> k1l: I did..
<justmytwospence> could someone point me towards a good resource for figuring out xkb?
<varaindemian> k1l: http://termbin.com/rczb http://termbin.com/6uk2
<varaindemian> Now it's connected
<k1l> varaindemian: FAT-fs (sdb1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<k1l> varaindemian: which means. unmount the FS and run a fsck on the partition
<varaindemian> k1l: Why does it work perfectly fine under windows/..
<Mr_Red> i have a problem
<k1l> varaindemian: because you should start unmounting devices properly. if you want your data not to be deleted accidently
<Mr_Red> i need to play ffix in pcsx like epsxe with the same savegame
<camroncade> can anyone help me out, I'm trying to get Ubuntu 16.04 to boot a custom xsession...I've spent a fair amount of time googling but all the documentation is out of date
<Guest4010> ola
<Mr_Red> Guest4010 hola
<rubywarden> What common pitfalls are there when installing (x)ubuntu 16.05 to dual boot with Windows 10? I've burned a amd64 ISO to a DVD-R using Windows Disc Image Burner.
<rubenwardy> Will the Bootloader (GRUB?) support UEFI automatically with the standard amd64 download?
<TJ-> rubenwardy: yes, if the installer *boots* in UEFI mode it'll install grub-efi
<sivam> gnome panel issue with vnc : http://paste.linux.chat/view/4fb3db18
<TJ-> rubenwardy: controlling the boot mode is down to the motherboard's boot manager, and what you, the user, chooses
<rubenwardy> awesome, so as long as I check that the installer is in UEFI mode (the wiki page says that it'll come up with a black options screen with Try/Install ubuntu, and no pink screen) then it should work fine?
<TJ-> rubenwardy: the installer will use GRUB if it starts in UEFI mode, so the boot menu will have the GRUB version printed across the top
<firman> hai, how to find out trouble that freezing my laptop? I am on xenial xerus
<TJ-> rubenwardy: if it boots in MBR mode it'll use the syslinux/isolinux boot menu not GRUB
<rubenwardy> I see
<rubenwardy> This thread mentions possibly changing OS Selection in the boot config: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2253168&page=2
<rubenwardy> Does anyone know anything about that? Is that only applicable for booting in legacy mode?
<TJ-> rubenwardy: the firmware will have a boot manager menu. Usually there's a key you can press at boot-time that can access it, then you get to choose which device or boot-menu entry to use. For a removable device that has both UEFI and Legacy boot built-in, the menu should show 2 entries for the device and indicate in some which is EFI and which is Legacy
<fantasma_> oi
<TJ-> rubenwardy: unfortunately the way it is indicated is left to the manufacturers so there's no standard, and some make it all but impossible to figure out
<El_Capitano> Howdy
<fantasma_> portugues
<fantasma_> alguem
<fantasma_> brasil
<TJ-> !pt | fantasma_
<ubottu> fantasma_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<FunkyELF> Trying to run this: https://github.com/mame/quine-relay  ... but it stops on 95/100 because it can't find a "ppt" executable for punched tape?
<FunkyELF> any idea where I can get this?
<FunkyELF> it looks like it might have been provided by bsdgames?
<Pici> FunkyELF: yep, it comes with bsdgames
<FunkyELF> Pici: hmm... looks like its in /usr/games  probably not on PATH
<Pici> FunkyELF: seems to be on my $PATH, I don't recall if I changed that though.
<FunkyELF> Pici, I'm root... I was running this inside of Docker
<FunkyELF> I wasn't about to install 100 different compilers on my host machine ;-)
<camroncade> morning
<Mr_Red> hi
<Bashing-om> Mr_Red: Hi ! Welcome to ubuntu support on IRC :)
<nacc> gecko_x2: extended issues at home here, did you get your package question answered from this morning?
<gecko_x2> nacc i believe the binary i'm using needs and older version no longer avail.. i gave up and looking at other solutions.. but thx
<nacc> gecko_x2: ok, the package, as i recall it, was https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsecp256k1, which is only available for 16.10
<gecko_x2> i compiled it from github
<gecko_x2> doesn't matter though
<nacc> gecko_x2: ok
<Shah_> Hi everybody
<Mr_Red> shah que tal?
<fantasma_> brazil eu sou
<fantasma_> I m from brasil
<Shah_> Bien y tu ?
<Shah_> Im from france, in live from bolivia
<Mr_Red> im spanish lol
<Mr_Red> jajaja supongo que bien
<MonkeyDust> !english
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Shah_> Thanks
<Mr_Red> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Shah_> But there is the default irc of my device, and i cannot change the canal...
<MonkeyDust> Shah_  what channel doe you mean
<Mr_Red> shah_ write /join #ubuntu-es
<Shah_> Thx, but no hablo espanol... :p
<Shah_> I'm on ubuntu touch chatter application, and i can't change channel
<mllie> Hi!
<mllie> find /var/lib/php5/ -depth -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) ! -execdir fuser -s {} 2>/dev/null \; -delete
<mllie> What does the last part after maxlifetime do?
<freerider> hi
<freerider> is someone here is familiar with apparmor profile?
<Humorousone> Hello
<Humorousone> New to linux as a whole, where do I find the install location of programs?
<MonkeyDust> Humorousone  /user/bin
<Humorousone> I'm trying to drag a plugin file into my keepass installation directory :P
<Humorousone> MonkeyDust <3
<MonkeyDust> Humorousone  /usr/bin rather
<Humorousone> I was about to ask about that
<Humorousone> :P
<glass> any assistance with getting fish to launch when i ctrl+alt+t ubuntu mate 16.04
<Humorousone> hmm
<Humorousone> I can't find the plugins folder with keepass
<xzcvczx> anyone got a trusty install that is able to pastebin a file for me?
<Humorousone> MonkeyDust, for some reason the directory is under /lib/keepass :
<Humorousone> :/
<Humorousone> and it has no plugins folder D:
<Myrtti> Humorousone: which instructions are you following?
<TJ-> xzcvczx: I've a chroot, what do you want?
<Loshki> Humorousone: check out http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_01.html
<xzcvczx> TJ-: nvm i was able to download the source package from ubuntu and found it that way, thanks anyways :)
<Humorousone> Great find
<Humorousone> I'll try to get a pastebin of the instructions given
<TJ-> Humorousone: for any package installed from the archives, or a .deb, "dpkg -L <package-name>" will list all its installed files
<TJ-> Humorousone: to find the absolute path to any executable (that is on the search PATH) use "which <executable-name>"
<Humorousone> one thing that's confusing me
<Humorousone> " It is assumed KeePass is installed to:/home/zander/KeePass " ~ from the instructions
<Humorousone> whoops, left my username in ther
<Humorousone> *tehre
<Stiward> its possible instal windows next to ubuntu, having actually just ubuntu un my computer?
<MonkeyDust> Stiward  yes, but windows will 'ruin' GRUB ... it's better to install windows first, then ubuntu
<LordSeaworth> Hey I have a question, just installed ubuntu xenial with windows 10 on it. Everything went okay. install went okay booted up in grub, so i choose the windows one to check if windows still worked. No problem then i reboot so i can start in ubuntu but it auto boots i windows now.
<MonkeyDust> LordSeaworth  during boot, hold shift pressed to go to the grub menu
<Stiward> MonkeyDust: will 'ruin' GRUB???
<MonkeyDust> Stiward  yes, you will have to repair grub
<LordSeaworth> MonkeyDust, ill try that
<rubenwardy> LordSeaworth, have you turned off fastboot?
<rubenwardy> or fast startup
<rubenwardy> in power options
<LordSeaworth> ill check that to
<LordSeaworth> brb
<Stiward> MonkeyDust: what is grub?
<AbsurdTech> well Windows usually overwrites the bootloader
<AbsurdTech> Stiward: bootloader that many Linux distros use
<MonkeyDust> Stiward  grub lets you choose between windows and ubuntu, it's a menu
<rittle> hey. I'm searching fore a file browser that shows miller columns in a really nice "finder" like way... IDEAS?
<Stiward> MonkeyDust: and how can i do to reapir it?
<MonkeyDust> !repairgrub | Stiward
<reisio> rittle: http://askubuntu.com/questions/396107/how-to-have-nautilus-window-divided-into-two-or-three-columns-like-mac-miller
<MonkeyDust> !grubrepair
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Stiward> MonkeyDust: how can i go to that chanel?
<MonkeyDust> Stiward  what channel?
<Stiward> MonkeyDust: chat, sorry
<LordSeaworth> Okay din't work and fast boot is disabled
<MonkeyDust> Stiward  what chat do you mean?
<rubenwardy3> LordSeaworth: you definitely disabled fast startup in power options
<rubenwardy3> ?
<rubenwardy3> power options > change what the buttons do > show hidden options > uncheck fast startup
<LordSeaworth> rubenwardy3: Yeah Fast boot is disabled
<rubenwardy3> fast boot is a UEFI setting afaik, fast startup is a Windows 10 one
<Stiward> MonkeyDust: !repairgrub
<LordSeaworth> my windows and ubuntu or both uefi
<rubenwardy3> ?
<rubenwardy3> When you have windows 10 loads, do that route I said
<MonkeyDust> Stiward  open the links that ubottu shows
<LordSeaworth> what route?
<rubenwardy3> <rubenwardy3> power options > change what the buttons do > show hidden options > uncheck fast startup
<Humorousone> good god I am a moron.
<rubenwardy3> search for power options using search/cortana
<Humorousone> The plugins folder was just hidden for some reason.
<rittle> reisio: thanks. why is marlin not in the ppa
<LordSeaworth> okay now i should reboot and it should show grub?
<reisio> rittle: ?
<rubenwardy3> hopefully
<LordSeaworth> okay ill be back in a min
<datnig> hi gents, perhaps a tad off topic, but can anyone please identify the power connector in this pic? http://postimg.org/image/rbhti56rl/ from left to right +12v, -12v, gnd, +5v
<LordSeaworth_> Still autoboots in windows
<mac3lite> I have an external HDD that has been giving me problems read/write, is there a good HDD repair tool that will do a full scan on the HDD marking any bad spots possibly making it usable again?
<rittle> reisio: I mean in the main repo...
<rittle> reisio: or in the ubuntu store...
<MonkeyDust> mac3lite  'man badblocks'
<tgm4883> rittle: should it be?
<Bashing-om> mac3lite: Consider badblocks - ME not responisble for use !! -- http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html ; http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/65349/how-to-interpret-badblocks-output .
<MonkeyDust> mac3lite  in the badblocks man page, scroll down to 'WARNING', first
<mac3lite> The hard drive was given to me as garbage anyways, so it doesn’t matter what happens to it - just hoping i could get it working
<rittle> tgm4883: Why not? Wouldn't that be much more convinient?
<compdoc> mac3lite, you need to try to read the SMART info from the drive to know if you should use it
<tgm4883> rittle: maybe start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<reisio> there aren't any drives worth taking the time to use badblocks with over replacing
<rubenwardy> in terms of UEFI settings, are quick boot and fast boot the same?
<rubenwardy> I can't find fast boot, only quick boot
<rittle> tgm4883: That would be a start.... unfortunately I have to start almost from scratch. :(
<rubenwardy> I guess they're different names by different manufactors
<mac3lite> I’m actaully having trouble creaing a new partition, it’s been sitting at %25 for about 20minutes now, It’s a 2TB EXT USB2.0 HDD
<bekks> mac3lite: Take a look at "dmesg".
<mac3lite> bekks only thing I came up with was a Hard Drive recovery in CM
<bekks> Whats "CM"?
<rittle> tgm4883: Do you trust this repo?
<mac3lite> CostaMesa
<tgm4883> rittle: what repo?
<bekks> mac3lite: What is that?
<rittle> tgm4883: The repo: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:marlin-devs/marlin-daily
<rubenwardy_> The guide says to "disable quick boot / fast boot". My UEFI settings only has fast boot - am I missing quick boot somewhere hidden?
<rubenwardy_> Or are they the same thing?
<rittle> tgm4883: From this site: http://askubuntu.com/questions/396107/how-to-have-nautilus-window-divided-into-two-or-three-columns-like-mac-miller
<bekks> rittle: Quickboot is a windows feature. You need to disable that too, in case you are windows.
<bekks> rittle: sorry, tab fail.
<donofrio> How would I bridge four ubuntu boxes together to make an ubuntu-wall?
<bekks> donofrio: ?
<bekks> donofrio: What are you talking about?
<donofrio> like what piwall can do but without the pi's
<bekks> Whatever a piwall might be.
<donofrio> one xorg multiple outputs
<nunchuck> "Unable to access "OS"" error trying to get at windows 8 hd using 16.04 live cd
<MonkeyDust> donofrio  you mean a video wall?
<Freman> so, we've got a box,  4.2 kernel, that keeps doing this http://pastebin.com/8NBURpyd - any ideas?
<rubenwardy_> bekks: are you sure? On the wiki, it says it is a firmware setting. I've already disabled the thing in the power options of Windows called "fast startup"
<donofrio> MonkeyDust, Yeppper
<rubenwardy_> Another question: in the boot menu, it says:   Boot Option #1   Windows Boot Manager \n Add New Boot Option
<rittle> Since I'am thinking about ppa's: how doese ubuntu know... what the server adress of a ppa is? These adresses are not normal domain names .... (ppa:marlin-devs/marlin-daily)
<teward> rittle: ppa:marlin-devs/marlin-daily is actually easy to interpret as a URL yourself, in so much that you can figure where on the 'net to go to get the full URL information
<teward> rittle: https://launchpad.net/~marlin-devs
<teward> rittle: and the "Marlin Daily" PPA is listed further under them
<teward> rittle: https://launchpad.net/~marlin-devs/+archive/ubuntu/marlin-daily
<rubenwardy_> Another question: in the boot menu, it says:   Boot Option #1   Windows Boot Manager \n Add New Boot Option.   Do I need to add a new entry to load a DVD-R in UEFI mode?
<teward> rittle: essentially, then, you can almost do something like this to determine what the ultimate URL is.  Given the format ppa:GROUPNAME/PPANAME you would have this: https://launchpad.net/~GROUPNAME/+archive/ubuntu/PPANAME
<rubenwardy_> it asks for a fsx:\path\filename.efi in the list
<rittle> teward: thx... I allready thought about a way to complex background server domain structure... never crossed my mind that it was subdirectory of launchpad...
<rittle> teward: doing...
<nunchuck> Unable to access "OS" http://pastebin.com/6pGqASxu
<nunchuck> says my file system is unclean lol
<xdevnull> Guys, I've problem but i don't what things causes this problem.
<xdevnull> I'm connected to WiFI, But sometimes. it's shows as connected while the internet is not opening
<OerHeks> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<xdevnull> if i restart my laptop, It continue working. In my phone. the internet is working normally
<nicomachus> xdevnull: what do you mean by "internet is not opening"? the browser isn't opening, or pages aren't loading?
<xdevnull> I've Ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> nunchuck  pastebin the ouptu of  lsblk
<xdevnull> nicomachus, Yes. pages not loading. IRC discconects ..
<MonkeyDust> output*
<nicomachus> xdevnull: can you paste the output of "sudo lshw -C network" to a pastebin and link here?
<xdevnull> sure
<nicomachus> curious if it's the pesky realtek chipset
<xdevnull> pastebinit > sudo lshw -C network
<xdevnull> this is the command?
<nicomachus> xdevnull: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<OerHeks> nunchuck, "Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting)" is also a hint
<nicomachus> both may work, but I prefer the pipe
<xdevnull> nicomachus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16537908/
<nunchuck> man think my livecd crashed
<nicomachus> xdevnull: ok it's not the realtek chipset then.
<tuxedo> hello
<xdevnull> nicomachus, So my drivers are fine?
<nicomachus> xdevnull: look fine to me, but I don't have too much experience with the broadcom sets. Tough to troubleshoot too much more without it actually occuring now...
<xdevnull> Well, to be honest. this makes me crazy. because sometimes it's working days fine. and sometimes keep disconnecting. And i can't even connect back. Only if. i restart my laptop
<Stiward> How can i boot of my usb having ubuntu?
<AbsurdTech> Stiward: Depends on the computer for exact steps but most computers made after 2005-2007ish should have a option to boot off a USB drive
<wgwz> anyone have any experience making a live windows usb? (within linux)
<Freman> my admittedly sleepy google foo found "Deadlocks with transparent huge pages and userspace fs daemons" but that's ancient... as much as I'd like to just blame btrfs
<AbsurdTech> Usually involves hitting a button with your mobo splash screen and navigating to a boot menu
<wgwz> AbsurdTech: was that to me?
<AbsurdTech> wgwz: for Stiward, I dunno how to make Windows Live USBs, sorry bud
<nicomachus> wgwz: AFAIK, it's the same as if you were making an ubuntu live usb.
<nicomachus> write the .iso to the USB with Startup Disk Creator or manually with dd
<wgwz> AbsurdTech: np. thanks
<AbsurdTech> wgwz: Just curious however, are you trying to get an installer or those "Windows To Go" type of thing that Microsoft calls
<wgwz> nicomachus: ok. i tried with unetbootin. but got os not found or something when i tried to boot into it. i think it might be my usb stick and how its formatted
<wgwz> nicomachus: ill try again with startup disk creator. trying to reformat to fat32 at the moment. (waiting for dd to fill zeroes....)
<wgwz> AbsurdTech: aiming for a traditional installer. (win 7 pro)
<Stiward> AbsurdTech: It is that I want to install windows (for intalarlo next to ubuntu), I have the iso imaen recorded in Mayan key (the recorded image using "disk image writer"); the internal system already had managed to boot from a USB but do not start the procedure from the USB and I usually start Ubuntu
<Stiward> AbsurdTech: It is that I want to install windows (to install next to ubuntu), I have the iso imaen recorded in Mayan key (the recorded image using "disk image writer"); the internal system already had managed to boot from a USB but do not start the procedure from the USB and I usually start Ubuntu
<wgwz> Stiward: did you install the windows os after you booted into it from the usb stick?
<wgwz> im in the process of doing the same thing but having usb drive issues
<rubenwardy_> "installing third-party drivers requires turning off secure boot"
<AbsurdTech> That's a bugger
<Stiward> wgwz:not let me start from the USB to install windows
<nunchuck> MonkeyDust: i need sda3 methinks http://pastebin.com/6pGqASxu http://pastebin.com/FaUxcQre
<wgwz> Stiward: what kind of mobo?
<AbsurdTech> Not to go too offtopic but with these modified Realtek drivers I had to disable secure boot and enable test mode whenever I used em, pure pain in the butt
<Stiward> wgwz: i dont know what kind of mobo my computer has
<AbsurdTech> Stiward: prebuilt?
<nicomachus> AbsurdTech: realtek generally is a pain in the butt. purely absurd tech
<nicomachus> HA
<Stiward> AbsurdTech: ??
<AbsurdTech> *ba dum tsh*
<AbsurdTech> Stiward: Is the computer you're using come from an OEM?
<AbsurdTech> or a company you'd find in retail stores?
<wgwz> how long should it take for `dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc` to execute? im at the 5-10 minute mark ...
<wgwz> its a 15GB usb stick
<Stiward> AbsurdTech: OEM?
<AbsurdTech> Lots of factors, how fast your storage device is (generally not too often slowing down things), how fast your USB drive is, whether it's plugged into a 3.0 hole if it can utilize those speeds
<wgwz> Stiward: so when you restart your computer do you have an option for press f11 for boot menu? (or something like it)
<Bashing-om> wgwz: 1 hour per gig is my experience with "bs=1M" .
<AbsurdTech> Almost most windows images are near the 5.0GB mark if I'm not mistaken so it may take a bit
<Bashing-om> 100 gigs *
<Stiward> wgwz: F10
<OerHeks> a bit longer without the bs=1m option
<rubenwardy> What's the difference between Files (/dev/sda5 ntfs) and Xubuntu (/dev/sda6 ext4)? This is in the partioning menu, I'm trying to install alongside Windows 10. It's a dragger, and they're the two options, and the file sizes don't add up to my full hard drive space
<wgwz> Stiward: what error messages do you get when you try to boot windows?
<cooloutac> exit
<cooloutac> hello all how can I install 331 drivers in ubuntu 16.04?
<cooloutac> the newer drivers cause all types of issues,  full screen flickering, and poor performance in steam games,  want to go back to the old reliable 331 drivers,  I only see 304 and 340 in driver manager
<Stiward> wgwz: anyone, just enter normaly to ubuntu, dont enter to tha usb
<rubenwardy> Going into the advanced view, Files (/etc/sda5) already exists but Xubuntu (/etc/sda6) doesn't, so I'm guessing /etc/sda5 is Windows
<rubenwardy> but the "used" column is wrong, it's measuring 100MB ish in Files
<cooloutac> woops
<cooloutac> lol
<Guest7239> que pasa
<Guest55347> i tried sudo apt-get install nvidia-331  but that doesn't install it,  only uses 340 so confusing
<Guest55347> I want to install nvidia 331 binary driver.
<Guest55347> man it doesn't look like linux gaming is going anywhere...
<Guest55347> :(
<Guest55347> wait why am I gues? lol
<Bashing-om> cooloutac: " Support for X.Org xserver version 1.15 was added to the 173.14.* legacy driver series with version 173.14.39. No further releases from the 173.14.* series are planned." Older 331 driver you can bet is also no longer supported by Nvidia . http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142/~/support-timeframes-for-unix-legacy-gpu-releases .
<Guest55347> Bashing-om, what do you mean supported?  thats not a big deal I just want to install it
<Bashing-om> Guest55347: You can not install what does not exist . right ?
<Guest55347> but it has to exist somewhere
<Bashing-om> guest .. well .. IF you were to install a real old linux release from way back .. and maybe can find the driver as OEM ??? Moderen Xservr will not work with that driver .
<Guest55347> Bashing-om, oh and that was proably before ubuntu was systemd so even if I find it maybe it won't install right?
<Guest55347> dam... well this sucks
<codfection> guys when I put my laptop on sleep mode and wake it up wifi doesnt work !!!
<Guest55347> guess I have to stick with windows for gaming
<Guest55347> the newer nvidia drivers are are terrible for the older cards
<Guest55347> i have a gtx 650 ti
<Bashing-om> Guest55347: correct .. will not install .
<Guest55347> so much for steam on linux tf2 runs horrible.
<Guest55347> but even worse i get flickering in vlc
<Bashing-om> Guest55347: I look, I bet nvidia recommends the 361 version .
<Guest55347> Bashing-om, ya but nvidia has been really going downhill
<Guest55347> i hav a similar issue on linux with a specific game bad company 2.
<codfection> guys when I put my laptop on sleep mode and wake it up wifi doesnt work !!!
<Guest55347> newwer drivers cause severe stuttering,  low fps on mdeium settings,  and black screen flickering
<Guest55347> if i roll back to 331 drivers.  it runs at great fps on high settings no issues
<Guest55347> complaining to nvidia and ea got me nowhere
<Bless> how can i grab an iso image in my usb?
<codfection> Guest55347, then why dont u roll back
<Guest55347> then at the same time for newer games  you need the newer drivers for best performance like bf3
<Guest55347> so its like a pick and choose
<Guest55347> probably all a conspiracy to get people to buy newer games or hardware.
<Guest55347> codfection,  apparenlty its not possible anymore,  its all a conspiracy to force upgrades.
<Bashing-om> Guest55347: Can not help there .. Nvidia do remommend 361 : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/101423/en-us .
<Guest55347> Bashing-om, its a conspiracy
<Guest55347> Bashing-om, i remember basck in the late 90s and early 200s,  you never upgraded your dam drivers if they worked.
<Guest7239> hello who helps me with this question, because the same computer with xubuntu the processor reaches 100% and not vaja but lubuntu is between 30% and 90% work better because? It is much difference Desktop
<Guest55347> I don't know when that philosphophy changed.  newere drivers are made for newer cards they definitely aint testing them on everything
<Guest55347> what a joke...
<Guest55347> apparenlty they are also made for newer software too.  so old stuff just gets left in the dust.  doesn't really seem like the linux way to me.
<Guest55347> but even forget about the games,  what is up with the fullscreen flickering in linux now.
<Guest55347> that is terrible,  probably ruins the card.
<Guest55347> how do you turn compositing off in unity?
<Bashing-om> Guest55347: To get just an inkling of an idea of how hard we work on drivers : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2015-August/004693.html ,
<tgm4883> Guest55347: I think it gets turned off automatically for full screen gaming
<Guest55347> tgm4883, i'm having the issue in vlc
<Guest55347> watching a video
<codfection> personally if I had rig with nvidia I wouldnt go for ubuntu as it has many bugs and drivers problems.
<Guest55347> flickers
<Guest55347> codfection, what would you go for?  i have had the same issue on arch too
 * tgm4883 has an nvidia card and it works fine
<codfection> Windows plays good with nvidia
<Guest55347> mint cinnamon seemed to run it nice though
<codfection> and games
<Guest55347> no full screen flickering with vlc on mint cinnamon
<Guest55347> but ya games still ran like crap
<codfection> mint runs on old kernel
<Guest55347> even on 4.4. kernel
<Guest55347> on mint cinnamon no fullscreen flickering with vlc and nvidia prop driver
<tgm4883> in fact, I think it's about that time
 * tgm4883 fires up xcom 2
<codfection> linux in my opinion is not as mature as others when it comes to entertainment and gaming
<Guest55347> codfection, well its supported steam for 3 years now i thought things were diff.
<Guest55347> guess not.
<codfection> SteamOS u mean
<tgm4883> I wouldn't bother listening to codfection
<Guest55347> not only have games gotten worse,  so have the desktops lol
<Guest55347> tgm4883, ya i think he is a little out of touch
<Guest55347> codfection, valve officially support ubuntu
<codfection> 2016 and still I have wifi issues after waking up my laptop from sleep on ubuntu 16.04 lol
<codfection> that LTS thou
<Guest55347> lol
<codfection> had to fix appstream bugs
<codfection> in order to install
<codfection> lol
<Guest55347> the ubuntu installer hun on me retrieving 56 of 56
<Guest55347> i had to unplug the ethernet plug just to install bunto
<codfection> yup
<Guest55347> so crazy
<codfection> exactly
<codfection> its LTS btw
<codfection> hahah
<Guest55347> even if you don't check download updates while installing
<tgm4883> weird, I haven't had any issues installing 16.04
<Guest55347> tgm4883, i thought the dam iso on usb was corrupted
<Guest55347> but nope,  it was trying to do something over the internet when installing for some reason
<codfection> tgm4883, the bugs are latest. u perhaps need to keep urself updated.
<codfection> http://askubuntu.com/questions/774918/apt-get-is-stuck-at-fetched-xxkb-in-xxsec
<Guest55347> only way to get it installed was to literally unplug the ethernet cable so it didn't freeze
<codfection> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1583845
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1583845 Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<codfection> LTS lol
<Guest55347> tgm4883, i found that solution on an ubuntu thread
<tgm4883> codfection: yes, I know if that issue, and it's already fixed...
<squinty> codfection, that was a one off and was fixed right away
<codfection> squinty, just before few hours
<Guest55347> tgm4883, i didn't take it seriously until it ried like 3 times and hours later haha
<codfection> I tried re installing and the bug still exists
<Guest55347> it froze up on cleaning temp files or something
<Guest55347> i think it actually retrieves that last file,  but osmethign happens
<tgm4883> codfection: why would you reinstall...
<Guest55347> tgm4883, i bet its happend to alot of people who just moved on to another distro
<codfection> coz apt get was stuck and didnt know its bug of LTS 16.04
<codfection> thought something gone broken due to my fault
<_3vi1_> 'devel' repos or nothing.  It's the computer equivalent to being addicted to cutting yourself.  :)
<Guest55347> developers should just tell people what hardware they have so we can buy the same shit
<tgm4883> Guest55347: they usually do...
<_3vi1_> Guest55347:  Okay...  "All different".
<Guest55347> ya i guess...
<Guest55347> they also probably don't do much with their pcs that normal people would.
<squinty> codfection, done a least 6 full installs of 16.04 and never encountered the appstream bug. and also don't have any problems with nvidia cards either
<tgm4883> Can we move this to #ubuntu-discuss
<Guest55347> squinty,  sounds pretty unbelievable man
<Guest55347> tgm4883, how do i disable compositing in unity
<tgm4883> squinty: I ran into the appstream bug last night. Was fixed when I ran an update today
<codfection> squinty, sorry but I believe u have installed before this bug. try now :)
<codfection> tgm4883, yea maybe today they have fixed.
<tgm4883> codfection: see, fixed quickly
<Guest55347> i sometimes think computer users ignore reality to think positive that their system is ok when it isn't,  so alot of problems never get fixed.
<codfection> 1 entire day is not quickly for LTS I guess
<Guest55347> it happens with windows users too
<squinty> tgm4883, yes it is a one (experienced it here also) but it was fixed and afaik, not an issue during an iso install of 16.04
<squinty> "one off"
<Guest55347> squinty,  my issue was it would freeze on retriving file 56 of 56
<tgm4883> codfection: you keep using that abbreviation, I don't think it means what you think it means
<Guest55347> squinty,  common old issue with ubuntu installers.  still happens I guess.
<Guest55347> according to forums
<Guest55347> only installer thats way worse is opensuse
<_3vi1_> Hmmm... I've been using Ubuntu for 10 years, and I don't think I've ever run into it either.  :\
<Guest55347> so a forum post said to unplug the ethernet cable.  i ignored that thinking it was ridiculous
<Guest55347> but sure enough that was the problme
<codfection> tgm4883, thats the bug known. imagine how many are hidden underhood.
<squinty> Guest55347,  not here it's not. been using ubuntu for years
<tgm4883> codfection: so?
<Guest55347> squinty,  aren't you lucky
<tgm4883> Guest55347: I've never ran into that either
<Guest55347> https://askubuntu.com/questions/774967/installation-is-retrieving-file-56-of-56-for-ages
<squinty> Guest55347,  leave it please
<_3vi1_> Don't you love when a suggestion sounds stupid, so you put it off til the last resort, then it works.  heh
<Guest55347> squinty, https://askubuntu.com/questions/774967/installation-is-retrieving-file-56-of-56-for-ages
<tgm4883> Guest55347: FWIW, that isn't a bug report
<_3vi1_> 20 hours doesn't seem 'old'
<Guest55347> tgm4883, and?
<Guest55347> tgm4883, it sure is a way to scare away users fsrom using ubuntu though
<Guest55347> tgm4883, dont' worry opensuse is worse.
<tgm4883> Guest55347: it's difficult to fix issues when no developers know about them
<Guest55347> tgm4883, well thats my point
<skweek> why does my internet suck, or web browsing suck on 16.04?
<tgm4883> Guest55347: you've completely lost me
<tgm4883> skweek: did you install hoover?
<skweek> compared to previous versions, pages dont refresh, or lock
<skweek> lol tgm4883
<_3vi1_> skweek:  Happen in all browsers?
<codfection> nope only in firefox here.
<codfection> chrome works just fine
<skweek> tgm4883: nothing appropriate, well chromium and firefox
<Guest55347> tgm4883, i find it suspicious actually that even when not checking the box to check for updates.  it still tries to do something over the internet.
<skweek> _3vi1_: well chromium and firefox
<Guest55347> its like installing windows 10,  you ahve to literally unplug the ethernet cable so it don't do no funny stuff
<tgm4883> Guest55347: you can find that suspicious all you want, but all it means is that you can't comprehend the words on the screen
<Guest55347> tgm4883, this is why the issues don't get fixed
<Guest55347> youa re the perfect example of why...
<tgm4883> Guest55347: and why is that?
<_3vi1_> c'mon guys... keep it civil.
<codfection> tgm4883, any idea how to fix my wifi problem (it cant find wireless networks after waking from sleep)
<Guest55347> tgm4883,  you pretend they are not issues.
<Guest55347> you tell yourself its just user error and think happy thoughts.
<_3vi1_> Guest55347:  I don't think he said it wasn't an issue.
<squinty> Guest55347,  talk about it in ubuntu-discuss. this channel is for support only
<Guest55347> _3vi1_, he said "I couldn't comprehend the text on the screen"
<Guest55347> squinty,  and you are telling me in 10 years you never heard of such a thing...
<tgm4883> Guest55347: Wow, really driving my last statement home aren't you. I never said it wasn't an issue. I said that you don't understand what "download updates" means vs that it could possibly be downloading other items that aren't on the disk. Further, my point of "that's not a bug report" is exactly why it's not getting fixed. Because if nobody files a bug
<tgm4883> report, then no developers know about it
<Guest55347> thats linux in a nutshell
<OerHeks> Guest55347, so now you are here, on succesfully installed ubuntu ?
<Guest55347> tgm4883, when you unplug the ethernet cable the download updates box fades to grey and everything installs fine.
<Guest55347> the whole idea of that box is to not connect to the internet imo.
<Guest55347> the text is pretty easy to comprehend, its common sense.
<tgm4883> Guest55347: on the contrary, I completely believe you that it's an issue and probably a bug. But you complaining about it here rather than filing a bug report is going to get you nowhere
<Guest55347> tgm4883, and thats why alot of issues don't get fixed.
<Guest55347> most people know to come to here or the forums
<tgm4883> Guest55347: So we both agree then...
<_3vi1_> Guest55347:  Perhaps the box could be labled better, but that's not the point of it.  You should submit that to launchpad as well.
<Guest55347> filing a bug?  how? where?
<tgm4883> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<W00dP3ck3r> Hello All. Is there an app in Ubuntu repos for Bugzila reporting?
<tgm4883> Guest55347: your package that you are looking for would be 'ubiquity'
<Guest55347> ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<tgm4883> Guest55347: yes
<Guest55347> i type that in a terminal?
<tgm4883> Guest55347: yes
<Guest55347> lol
<_3vi1_> correct
<codfection> any idea how to fix my wifi problem (it cant find wireless networks after waking from sleep)
<codfection> before this fresh installation.. it used to work fine
<Guest55347> codfection,  you have to file bug report lol
<_3vi1_> lol
<codfection> haha.
<codfection> irc should change its topic then
<pauljw> that's right Guest55347, just make jokes and whine, don't do anything to improve the free os you're trying to figure out...
<_3vi1_> codfection:  I've seen that one once or twice myself (16.10).  Guest55347's actually right... we should bug that on launchpad.
<nacc> codfection: do you mean the same version of ubuntu would find wireless networks after waking from sleep?
<Guest55347> tgm4883, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1584256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584256 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "https://askubuntu.com/questions/774967/installation-is-retrieving-file-56-of-56-for-ages" [Undecided,New]
<codfection> nacc, yes but before this clean installation
<codfection> please note that this time I installed without internet due to some bugs lol
<Guest55347> tgm4883, now how do i go about reporting bug for fullscreen flickering with latest nvidia prop drivers?
<codfection> and later updated and upgraded and full upgraded.
<codfection> nacc, 16.04
<_3vi1_> Guest55347:  That would be reported in the nvidia forum... hold on while I get the link...
<tgm4883> Guest55347: I would guess that's probably filed against the nvidia package, which IIRC is nvidia-VERSION
<Guest55347> _3vi1_, tks
<tgm4883> or possibly xorg
<_3vi1_> Guest55347:  https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/board/98/
<codfection> Guest55347, good luck expecting help from nvidia regarding drivers.
<Guest55347> codfection, ya like I siad i was down this road regarding bc2 on windows
<Guest55347> codfection, its all a conspiracy
<nacc> codfection: can you pastebin the `dmesg` output after you come back from suspend?
<_3vi1_> codfection:  They've actually been fixing a lot of stuff lately.  I'm pretty happy with them (though I could be happier).
<Guest55347> new drivers are for new cards,  and all they do is mess up older cards
<codfection> nacc, but the internet wont work. pastebin would?
<codfection> after suspend
<Guest55347> that was always known 15 years ago,  somewhere along the line the philosophy changed to always have the altest driver....
<k00l3th4n>   /close
<nacc> codfection: ah, does the internet work on reboot? sorry, i figured you're on irc now, so you have internet somwhere...
<Guest55347> which would make sense if it was for security purposes. but of course that is not why...
<codfection> nacc, yes after reboot :(
<Guest55347> udpating drivers is the worse thing you can do for  a computer system...
<codfection> Guest55347, agreed hehe
<Guest55347> always was the case and always will be.  unless for security purposes
<nacc> codfection: ok, so you'll probably need to s/r, `dmesg > dmesg.log`, reboot, then `cat file | pastebinit`
<codfection> nacc, I need to run this command after suspend or reboot
<nacc> Guest55347: please take fud and non-support discussion elsewhere
<Guest55347> lmao
<Guest55347> nacc, and thats why linux is what it is
<tgm4883> Guest55347: no, there is a specific channel for discussion
<nacc> codfection: i'd like to see it after suspend, please, but you can only pastebin after reboot
<tgm4883> this channel is for support
<Guest55347> tgm4883, but he called truth fud.
<nacc> Guest55347: i have no idea what you mean, but you're offtopic for a support channel
<codfection> alright nacc
<TopKuk> hi guys
<TopKuk> is there anywhere I can see a comparison of all of the different ubuntu forks?
<tgm4883> Guest55347: Yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man
<Guest55347> tgm4883, not an opinion, over 20 years of experience.
<tgm4883> TopKuk: *flavors
<TopKuk> or if anyone has any recommendations for ubuntu forks I'd appreciate hearing them
<Guest55347> TopKuk, mint
<tgm4883> Guest55347: in any case, #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic is what you are looking for
<Guest55347> TopKuk, or trisquel if you don't need prop drivers.
<tgm4883> TopKuk: Guest55347 this is also off topic
<TopKuk> I've heard a lot of people say there are problems with the way Mint updates the kernel though
<_3vi1_> TopKuk:  like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors ?
<TopKuk> oh if this is the wrong place sorry about that
<TopKuk> thanks for the link
<nacc> TopKuk: this channel is geared towards support for ubuntu
<Guest55347> TopKuk, they only update for security purposes.  but if you choose to you can update the kernel to 4.4 manually in their gui
<Guest55347> TopKuk, also mint 18 coming out in a few months which is based on 16.04
<TopKuk> alright think I'll go with Lubuntu since the laptop I'm installing it on is quite old
<Guest55347> TopKuk, lubuntu is a good choice
<le_pig> Is it necessary to run apt-get update after adding a gpg key to /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/, or will apt simply notice it the next time I try to install a package?
<_3vi1_> TopKuk:  Good choice.  I used to use LXDE on my PS3, and it worked well with a very small footprint.
<Guest55347> ya lxde is great for xp replacements.
<Guest55347> lubuntu is a nice spin
<Guest47778> is there any way to enable the proprietary drivers inside of a running live system?
<genii> Depends what the driver is
<genii> Video, no
<Guest47778> nvidia-361
<_3vi1_> Guest47778:  you will at least have to restart the DE
<Guest47778> any solution that doesn't involve rebooting works.
<genii> Gur to using the other one on the flyest47778: Well, you can enable them. But as _3vi1_ said. You can't just switch ove
<genii> meh
<genii> Guest47778: Well, you can enable them. But as _3vi1_ said. You can't just switch over on the fly
<_3vi1_> genii:  Someone move your enter key?  :)
<genii> Cuff touched the touch pad at a place further back in what I already wrote
<Guest47778> i'm okay with needing to restart X
<genii> Then yes, it's entirely possible.
<OerHeks> on Kubuntu, Guest47778 ?
<Guest47778> yes
<Shamone> Hello
<skinux> Where would be the proper location for wp-cli.phar to be stored as if it were installed via Ubuntu package? Would that be /usr/local/bin?
<nacc> skinux: generally, packages from Ubuntu don't put anything in /usr/local
<Guest47778> OerHeks, is there anything special i need to do, or can i just kill X after apt-getting the nvidia drivers?
<nacc> skinux: that's for strictly local installations, not packaged installations
<_3vi1_> Guest47778:  I think you just need to install the driver, then restart your dm [sudo service restart (kdm or lightdm)].   Am I right, guys?
<genii> Yes. So in this case likely sddm
<bprompt> skinux:   is that an executable?  do a -> whereis w--cli.phar  <--- otherwise, do a "find"
<_3vi1_> Ah yeah... forgot about sddm
 * Guest47778 is using a live system
<tgm4883> bprompt: I think he's asking where it should go. It's not a file in the archive
<nacc> skinux: what package provides that binary, do you know?
<tgm4883> nacc: it's not in the archive
<genii> Guest47778: By "live system" you mean the livedvd/usb, or a system booted up normally?
<Guest47778> the live usb
<bprompt> skinux:     are  trying to find it, or trying to put it somewhere for later execution?
<Guest47778> brb
<nacc> tgm4883: skinux: ah, a packaging question more generally?
<nacc> skinux: executables should probably go in /usr/bin
<Guest55347> _3vi1_, https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/937030/linux/fullscreen-flickering-on-asus-gtx-650-ti-in-linux-desktops-/
<Guest55347> dam I should of put video.
<Guest55347> dam there is no edit button lol
<Guest55347> oh well
<Guest55347> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/937030/linux/fullscreen-flickering-on-asus-gtx-650-ti-in-linux-desktops-/
<Guest55347> oh I can't edit topic.  i should o put fullscreen flickering video.
<Guest55347> *fullscreen video flickering
<Guest55347> i tried the compiz workaround solution,  but it doesn't fix issue for me
<donofrio> anyone doing video wall four screen four computers single desktop/video playback, pure ubuntu?
<bs_> In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages
<Guest55347> wow unity uses alot of ram
<glass> !ubuntu_mate
<Guest55347> i like kde and xfce,  figured i try out the official ubuntu
<donofrio> xfce
<donofrio> ;)_
<Guest55347> i have 6gb ram so i should be ok
<terminal92> Lxde :D
<Guest55347> oh ya i love lxde too
<Guest55347> i replaced some xp laptops with lubuntu
<Guest55347> runs like a dream
<Guest55347> only problem is screen tearing
#ubuntu 2016-05-21
<terminal92> Yes but lubuntu better to low computer
<Guest55347> terminal92, for sure
<terminal92> Yes, otherwise installation is fast
<Guest55347> ubuntu still have the best sound controls out of allt he linux distros
<Guest55347> for my 5.1 speakers
<nacc> Guest55347: while I'm glad things are working for you now, please take non-support stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic or more appropriate channels. It only encourages more chatter in here when the focus is support.
<Archeus_> how to update wine ?
<teward> Archeus_: find a PPA with the version you want, or compile from source.  Wine will only be as up to date as what's in the repos there, except via a PPA or compiling it yourself.
<Archeus_> eh ?
<nacc> Archeus_: do you mean to update to a version greater than what's provided by Ubuntu?
<Archeus_> whts PPA ?
<nacc> !ppa | Archeus_
<ubottu> Archeus_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Archeus_> oh
<Archeus_> so how to find a PPA ?
<nacc> Archeus_: it's in that help topic (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas)
<DF3D2> since upgrading to 16.04 my  USB DAC works intermittently, I have ALSA only (removed pulse)
<DF3D2> some apps will say they cant access it, others just act like they are playing
<Guest55347> does unity have a system wide equalizer?
<nickanon> hello. I am using ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Ever thing is working fine except my brightness. I had same issue with previous versions but I solved them with little modification on system. Should I do that modification in 16.04 also?
<DF3D2> nickanon, I remember brightness being controlled by some file many subdirectories down
<bekks> nickanon: well, you need to tell us about those "modifications" first.
<DF3D2> but I gave up running linux on laptops so its been many years
<nickanon> I have added just one file to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<A124> Hello I would like to use squashfs and overlay or thin pool as root filesystem, which itself would be on ext4/fat (do not want to copy to ram). how would I proceed doing so?
<bekks> nickanon: And we have to guess its name and content?
<bekks> A124: Why dont you just use ext4, as normal?
<codfection> guys how to see file transferring bar in file manager in ubuntu
<codfection> all it shows is tiny progress bar in unity launcher in file manager.
<bekks> Which is sufficient for me.
<intok> Just did the upgrade to 16.04, still seeing the 15.10 sources in the list and getting an error trying to update, here's both http://pastebin.com/ECBJdQTu
<Kayut> there is 16.04 already?
<Kayut> im still on 8
<bekks> Kayut: 8.04 is unsupported since ages.
<Kayut> bekks; im joking
<bekks> intok: DIsable all non xenial sources. then run sudo apt update
<codfection> all it shows is tiny progress bar in unity launcher in file manager.
<Kayut> bekks; im on 14.04, do i need an update
<codfection> guys how to see file transferring bar in file manager in ubuntu
<Kayut> bekks; what is new in 16.04
<A124> bekks size, speed of disk.
<bekks> Kayut: You may update when 16.04.1 is released
<bekks> A124: Overhead of what you are doing there slows things down.
<Kayut> bekks; ok thank you
<A124> bekks Actually not really, tested on other distros.
<bekks> A124: Did that a decade ago.
<A124> My question remains same. how?
<bekks> A124: how what exactly?
<A124>  I would like to use squashfs and overlay or thin pool as root filesystem, which itself would be on ext4/fat (do not want to copy to ram). how would I proceed doing so?
<bekks> What is "thin pool" in this context?
<DF3D2> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d4f258b47607f56c8f2d7c12abfd16640e077985
<DF3D2>  <-------- why does my usb DAC just stop working some times and reboot doesnt help always. Yet windows has no such issues.
<A124> device mapper
<bekks> Either you are using squashfs, a thin reclamation zfs pool, or ext4.
<bekks> dm mapper doesnt have the concept of pools, at all.
<A124> OK then overlay and squash
<bekks> A124: aufs or squashfs?
<A124> squashfs + overlayfs
<A124> overlayfs, if you missed kernel progress is aufs replacement working on block level.
<A124> Well, is and is not. Depends on tricks with device mapper.
<tony_> hello everyone. I have ubuntu 16.04 but my system settings lacks a lot of the items normally there, How do I fix this problem?
<nacc> tony_: can you give more details or an example?
<tony_> system settings only shows language settings,printers, firewall configuration, and software and updates
<PanicSkittle> oh christ
<tony_> any ideas nacc?
<nacc> tony_: this is a fresh install or upgrade? stock ubuntu or a flavor?
<tony_> upgrade from 15.10
<nacc> tony_: second question in there --^ and did the upgrade go cleanly? any PPAs in use?
<rubenwardy> Thank you to anyone that gave me help earlier, I now have xubuntu successfully running alongside Windows 10 on UEFI!
<rubenwardy> Touch wood XD
<tony_> it was a stock ubuntu upgrade and no PPAs in use.
<love3> Hi everyone
<BillyJo> join
<love3> Is the latest realise considered to be a more buggy than usual? My friend thinks so ...
<BillyJo> Test
<nacc> tony_: hrm, nothing comes to mind and i've not heard others hitting that, sorry
<BillyJo> <3
<Shadow}}> What Formats are supported in a /Brasero/ "Video Project Disc" burning? And is it even the easiest way to make a DVD ...As a Ready to insert and play video "DVD"?
<nacc> love3: did your friend upgrade from a previous LTS?
<Shadow}}> Please and Thank anyone that can help.
<Shadow}}> I just feel like there is likely an apt to get that is strictly for burning a supported DVD format into a DVD. I had a video project editor on windows and that's why I feel that way.
<Shadow}}> It converted the format for me though... So I don't know~
<sowhy> how can i use sqlmap
<Stiward> How can i solve  "Error code: 0x80070490", this when i try to instal windowa
<Stiward> winsows*
<nacc> Shadow}}: you mean you have the contents already in the dvd format and just need to burn it to a dvd?
<Shadow}}> nacc: I need to know what is proper format for a ready to play "DVD"...
<nacc> sowhy: that's probably a better question for a sql channel
<nacc> Stiward: that's probably a better question for #windows
<sowhy> how to down?
<sowhy> nacc:hao to down
<nacc> sowhy: i don't know what you are asking me
<sowhy> nacc:down the sqlmap,sorry my English is poor
<squinty> it's in repo's
<nacc> sowhy: per squinty, use `apt install sqlmap`
<squinty> if you want to install the repo's version  sudo apt install sqlmap
<nacc> Shadow}}: maybe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9575/how-do-i-use-brasero-to-burn-a-movie-in-dvd-format ?
<nacc> Shadow}}: refers to some video authoring tools
<Shadow}}> nacc: Thank you so very much.
<Shadow}}> Gonna go. Thanks again nacc . Sincerely. o/
<wgwz> anyone here play around with router/metasploit?
<BillyJo> 0_0
<Guest55347> wgwz, what do you mean router/metasploit?  using metasploit to hack routers?
<richardparker> thewilliamsfive
<wgwz> Guest55347: theres a python framework called routersploit. but it's essentially the same as metasploit. (i know python not ruby)
<Guest55347> dunno
<sowhy> ?
<sowhy> help me
<wgwz> http://uproxx.com/webculture/chewbacca-mask-happy-woman-star-wars/
<TheBeatBoxer> Ok i have a question
<TheBeatBoxer> I cant update because there is something wronfg wtih my repository
<nacc> wgwz: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<TheBeatBoxer> i want to know  how to reset it back to normal
<Stiward> i cant boot with my USB
<Guest55347> wgwz, my little niece has that
<nacc> TheBeatBoxer: what is "my repository"? Can you pastebin the output of `apt update`? What version of Ubuntu?
<Stiward> i cant boot with my USB and i configurate the bios for it, how can i solve it_
<TheBeatBoxer> I opend private caht to you
<Guest55347> Stiward, do you get an error message?
<nacc> !pm | TheBeatBoxer
<ubottu> TheBeatBoxer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<TheBeatBoxer> OK
<Stiward> Guest55347: no, just boot normally to ubuntu
<TheBeatBoxer> Well
<TheBeatBoxer> this is what i keep getting
<nacc> TheBeatBoxer: use pastebin, don't paste directly here, to be clear
<nacc> !paste | TheBeatBoxer
<ubottu> TheBeatBoxer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheBeatBoxer> WHATS A PASTEBIN!
<Stiward> Guest55347: im trying to install win 7 next to ubuntu, i have the iso image grab on mi usb; but is hapening that
<nacc> TheBeatBoxer: read the help I just sent to you
<TheBeatBoxer> Never got anything
<terminal92> Stiward: can we help you?
<nacc> !paste | TheBeatBoxer
<UnixUser21> excuse me , I want to ask how where do I fix ubuntu 16 04 black screen when booting up
<nacc> TheBeatBoxer: use paste.ubuntu.com if you can c&p, or use !pastebinit
<nacc> !pastebinit | TheBeatBoxer
<ubottu> TheBeatBoxer: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Stiward> terminal92: yes please, i cant boot with my USB and the BIOS is configurated for it, how can i solve it?
<TheBeatBoxer> Nvm i think i got it
<terminal92> What software you used to boot usb?
<terminal92> Stiward: What software you used to boot usb?
<Stiward> terminal92: im trying to install win 7 next to ubuntu, i have the iso image grab on mi usb; but i have this problem
<terminal92> Try Unetbootin to boot iso file to USB
<terminal92> Stiward: Try Unetbootin to boot iso file to USB
<TheHackOps> Anyone here own a system76 laptop?
<terminal92> No...
<terminal92> TheHackOps: laptop for linux?
<Stiward> terminal92: but Unebootion just works for ubuntus iso not?, im trying with windows
<TheHackOps> terminal92, Ubuntu certified
<TheHackOps> Infact
<TheHackOps> They only do UBuntu laptops
<TheHackOps> https://system76.com/
<terminal92> Stiward: oh, I am using software ultraiso to boot windows 7
<terminal92> Stiward: it can be make boot usb windows 7 with ultraiso
<TheHackOps> terminal92, It looks like based on what I have heard they use the mainline ubuntu release but tinker with the kernel for that specific hardware config
<TheHackOps> To get apple/osx like stability / unification
<terminal92> TheHackOps: yeah, I was visited that website.. Only ubuntu
<Stiward> terminal92: can u explain me that?
<TheHackOps> I'm thinking about buying one for work / gaming
<terminal92> TheHackOps: wow, so cool if the laptop use mainline kernel.
<Stiward> terminal92: this problem can be made for the error code: 0x80070490?
<terminal92>  Stiward: are you iso file corrupt?
<TheHackOps> terminal92, I would say its a variant of it for their specific hardware set
<Stiward> terminal92: what do you mean by corrupt?
<terminal92> TheHackOps: I think so, maybe for testing a new hardware to improve there kernel
<terminal92> Stiward: corrupt file is you can't use file. When you open the file, this file cannot opened
<Stiward> terminal92: i dont know if the iso file its corrupt, what do u advise me?
<Stiward>  terminal92: but in any message apear me something about "corrupt"
<terminal92> Stiward: your iso file can open?
<terminal92> Stiward: can you open iso file?
<Stiward> terminal92: with double clic?
<Stiward> terminal92: with double clic? or how?
<terminal92> Stiward: yep, double click
<terminal92> Stiward: any file or folder there?
<Stiward> terminal92: the iso file record on my USB yes, but only the iso file with out record no
<terminal92> Stiward: copy iso file from usb to harddisk, and try make boot usb from iso file
<Stiward> terminal92: i cant understand that
<Stiward> terminal92: in the USB i only have folders of windows (that are of de ISO)
<AbsurdTech> apparently the Ubuntu M10 is said to be a big no-go
<AbsurdTech> I mean the thing has a MediaTek, these days anything with a MediaTek is bound to be bad
<Guevara> Helo! Change icons with unity-tweak-tool not working for sidebar icons, only for top notifications icons. Any idea?
<Stiward> how can i go to the spanish chat?
<squinty> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guevara> hello
<Datz> Hi, I'm having trouble installing or configuring the package phpmyadmin. It's installed, but I don't get anything at host.com/phpmyadmin (404)
<Datz> I don't think I've ever seen this room this dead.
<tgm4883> Datz: what about IP/phpmyadmin
<abhishek> any ideas on this http://askubuntu.com/questions/772180/wifi-not-working-realtek?
<SchrodingersScat> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<SchrodingersScat> abhishek: have you tried ^
<feneco> hello, I have 14Gb ram showing in the setup but ubuntu tells me I have only 8Gb
<feneco> http://termbin.com/zsm6
<BrianBro> what
<abhishek> SchrodingersScat, WPA/WPA2 are not supported. :/
<SchrodingersScat> abhishek: wow, that does sound terrible.
<abhishek> any other ideas?
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how to upgrade to 16.04LTS? (I am following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes but it suggest me to upgrade to 15.10!!)
<mojtaba> I have 14.04 LTS now
<Guest55347> does unity have a system wide equalizer
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Guest55347> mojtaba, maybe upgrade to 15.04 first then do to 160.4
<Hetr0Erectus> mojtaba, if it was me id prob do a clean install .. backup /home directory first
<Hetr0Erectus> then copy it back
<Guest55347> ya i would do a clean install to if possible
<mojtaba> I have lots of softwares instaled
<Hetr0Erectus> which is why i do weekly automatic backups of /home directory to an old HD thats shady
<Hetr0Erectus> however its fine for that
<drama> mojtaba, 14.04 is still supported for quite a while isn't it?
<mojtaba> drama: yes
<Hetr0Erectus> why not keep 14.04
<Success> how do i make my phone charge over usb c
<Hetr0Erectus> im not sure but if you copy back /home directory on the new install, you get the stuff you used to have installed?
<Hetr0Erectus> never done it but heard others do that
<Hetr0Erectus> atleast you get settings, music etc up running quickly
<Hetr0Erectus> question is if new ubuntu thinks "aha, i see gimp used to be here, better fetch the packages" by itself if you do that
<Guest55347> probably not
<Hetr0Erectus> that would be a nice feature though
<Guest55347> does ubuntu have a rolling release?
<Hetr0Erectus> no but opensuse does, and its descent
<Hetr0Erectus> i wouldnt bet on manjaro ... i tried it and upgrade from gtk2 to gtk3 etc gave me some hazzles.. i prefer the way ubuntu does it
<Hetr0Erectus> not sure how tumbleweed is regarding stuff like that
<Hetr0Erectus> tumbleweed = opensuse rolling release
<Guest55347> i use manjaro xfce on a laptop its pretty good for me
<Guest55347> using its unstable repos never had any issues.
<Hetr0Erectus> yeah but you can bet on having to use the terminal once in a while when you get new upgrades since its rolling
<Guest55347> i've only had to use the terminal on a fresh install haha
<drama> opensuse is great if you like rpm, mono, ULA's
<devildog_> \but why
<Guest55347> I never liked opensuse
<Guest55347> i prefer ubuntu at least they actually give you apparmor profiles
<Guest55347> which is ironic since opensuse made apparmor
<Hetr0Erectus> i actually liked opensuse when i was a kde fan.. kubuntu 15.10 cured me of that with constant crashes.. now i run MATE
<devildog_> \so how can i look up rainier land
<Guest55347> I never tried mate
<Guest55347> i'm trying out unity for the first time.  so far i'm not a fan lol
<Hetr0Erectus> its like xfce only a bit more stuff added to it
<devildog_> my firefox does not work
<Hetr0Erectus> manjaro desktop has top taste reg design though.. ubuntu cant beat that
<devildog_> and i have Wi-fi
<Hetr0Erectus> devildog_, why not run chrome anyway ... then you can play netflix
<Guest55347> unity seems pretty laggy to me and i can't figure out how to add top notification applets
<Guest55347> Hetr0Erectus, i still need firefox and hal though for hbogo
<Hetr0Erectus> ubuntu mate isnt laggy.. i guess its a bit slower than manjaro xfce though
<devildog_> i can get chrome
<k00l3th4n> devildog_: Try to ping www.google.com. See if you can move packages.
<Hetr0Erectus> cant get much faster os than manjaro xfce.. however i cant get manjaro to find my printers and scanners
<Guest55347> Hetr0Erectus, lubuntu is faster
<Guest55347> or fedora lxde
<devildog_> its that i have to download it and i cant do that
<Guest55347> manjaro xfce feel like a full desktop though
<Datz> tgm4883: externalIP/phpmyadmin gives me a 404
<Hetr0Erectus> so that gave me some headache .. plus cron in the terminal etc.. ubuntu mate sorted all this out for me.. i fixed it though but was dumb enough to install ati propietary drivers, that messed up my manjaro install.. so i gave up on it.. expected 16.04 to run badly but it didnt unless i try steam
<tgm4883> Datz: you mean your private IP?
<Hetr0Erectus> i dont like lxde
<Guest55347> Hetr0Erectus, what kind of printer you got? i always have luck with HP printers on linux
<Datz> tgm4883: public
<Hetr0Erectus> actually only hp ... but it didnt find it
<tgm4883> Datz: Does it work to the private IP/
<k00l3th4n> devildog_: If that doesn't work, then apt-get --purge remove firefox and then install agian.
<Guest55347> hmm migth have to just download the hplip package and use hp-setup thats what I do
<Hetr0Erectus> and it was more terminal typing than im comfortable with to get it running
<devildog_> so do you guy have raspbian
<Hetr0Erectus> yep.. but it wasnt only that Guest55347
<Guest55347> Hetr0Erectus, your steam dont' work in buntu 16.04?
<Hetr0Erectus> i had to edit config files in it to point to various other stuff...
<Guest55347> oh haha
<Hetr0Erectus> steam works...but lots of games wont play
<devildog_> i have both
<Guest55347> only terminal stuff i had to do was for keyrings,  and yaourt
<Guest55347> i prefer to install stuff from teriminal anyways
<Datz> tgm4883: it doesn't seem to.
<Guest55347> but its update manager pacmac is getting pretty good.
<Hetr0Erectus> dota 2 wont start forinstance but i guess theyll fix that when new drivers come.. have an ati 5870
<Datz> tgm4883: trying it with links, and it just says "making connection"
<Guest55347> they got a crazy nice installer called calamares now too
<Guest55347> Hetr0Erectus, oh I used to have an ati 5870
<devildog_> so 4 of my computer have ubuntu Mate and 3 have raspbian
<Guest55347> it got assassinated and then stolen haha
<Guest55347> so i got the nvidia equivalent 650 ti
<Guest55347> to replace it.
<Guest55347> 5870 slightly better performance though every so slightly,  but takes way more power
<Hetr0Erectus> thats why i dont bother dumping it
<Hetr0Erectus> its still descent
<Guest55347> ya its a nice card
<devildog_> and 1 have 2 windows 10 and 5 window 7
<Guest55347> it just take double the power of the 650 ti but it run a little better performance
<Guest55347> devildog_, wow you got alot of pc's!
<intok> Just did the upgrade to 16.04, still seeing the 15.10 sources in the list and getting an error trying to update, here's both http://pastebin.com/ECBJdQTu
<Hetr0Erectus> when i do .. ill do a full system upgrade... the day 4k and VR headsets is getting standard and linux becomes a descent gaming platform thanks to vulkan
<Hetr0Erectus> thats when i'll dump the 5870.. as long as it works im keeping it to that day
<Guest55347> ya use it till it don't work anymore it can last for a long time more
<Hetr0Erectus> 16.04 is maintained to 2021 ... i bet i'll keep it that long.. got the computer back in 2008 ...
<Guest55347> I don't see why not.
<Hetr0Erectus> it will edit 1080p video just fine, i game new games on ps4 anyway
<Guest55347> unless somebody hack your computer and try brick it.  or the psu goes bad and kills it.
<Hetr0Erectus> yep
<Guest55347> probably unlikely
<Guest55347> I always come back to ubuntu just to have things work out the box.
<Hetr0Erectus> 1080p video.. as long as its the standard and linux dont have more games, amd phenom x4 3.2, 8 gb ram and ati 5870 is just fine
<Hetr0Erectus> you can do whatever you want with a machine like that
<Guest55347> basically same machine i got
<Guest55347> well yours is slightly better then mine in all aspects but ya.
<Hetr0Erectus> well balanced rig
<Guest55347> will last you a long long time
<Hetr0Erectus> yup
<Guest55347> Hetr0Erectus, curious why your dota2 don't start.  maybe cause radeon drivers?  i think the newer kernels have better support for your card maybe.
<Guest55347> have you tried with the 4.4 kernel?
<Hetr0Erectus> Guest55347, yep i think its the drivers
<Guest55347> and opensource driver for the hell of it?
<Guest55347> or i think you can install radeon now on neweer kernel
<Hetr0Erectus> im not tinkering with this setup
<Guest55347> lol
<Hetr0Erectus> its gold expept for steam .. i can live without it to amd gets a better driver for it released
<Guest55347> oh thats right this ubuntu don't they have prop derivers in the driver manager for amd?
<Hetr0Erectus> correct
<Guest55347> 16.04 uses 4.4. kernel now i'd give it a shot
<Hetr0Erectus> nope
<Hetr0Erectus> im waiting for the new ones.. amd will help develop open source drivers now.. the old propietary drivers are fased out.. plus theyre bad anyway
<moonlander> installed the keepassx snap package... how can it access a file on a mounted drive?
<Guest55347> dota run good at highest settings on my rig,  but tf2 runs terrible
<Guest55347> even on lowest settings.  so weird.
<Hetr0Erectus> tf2 rune .. one of the few games that will start
<Hetr0Erectus> tf2 runs fine <-- thats what i tried to say
<Guest55347> on mine its very choppy gameplay
<Guest55347> runs fine on windows though so its disappointing me.
<Guest55347> its like a caching problem
<Guest55347> i think its the drivers
<Hetr0Erectus> i removed win entirely on the desktop.. now im on my surface pro.. thats the only win machine i have here :P
<Guest55347> i'm trying to get rid of win man,  only thing holding me there is some gaming
<Guest55347> i might get away with running gw2 in wine.  i will have to give up battlefield 3 though :(
<Guest55347> but heck most fps games dont' have many players anymore anyways.
<Hetr0Erectus> get a ps4 .. battlefield 4 is still stuffed full of gamers
<Guest55347> ya i haven't owned a console since super nintendo but feels like thats the only way nowadyas.
<Hetr0Erectus> id say most game reviews i see on youtube are still bf4 ... the fun stuff happens there :)
<Hetr0Erectus> neebs etc still get tons of views on that game and its the only one i really enjoy playing
<Guest55347> you have a ps4?
<Hetr0Erectus> yep
<Hetr0Erectus> thats what i game on mostly
<Guest55347> cool
<Hetr0Erectus> and its that one game .. BF4 ... never really care for any other games than that series
<Guest55347> only popular pc game nowadays is LoL :(
<Guest55347> tf2 seems to have alot of players
<Guest55347> gw2 still active
<Hetr0Erectus> again.. battlefield 4 !
<Hetr0Erectus> but do you have the machine to run it?
<Guest55347> ya but i have to get a console :(
<Hetr0Erectus> you had win?
<Guest55347> i've played it on my rig it ran playable on low settings
<Hetr0Erectus> right
<Guest55347> its not as popoular as i'd like it to be though.
<Guest55347> i still like bf3 better.
<Hetr0Erectus> its massive on consoles
<Guest55347> ya i bet.  i'd probably be playing with people form my area,  instead of foreigners haha
<Hetr0Erectus> bf3 was awsome .. so was bf2 bad company
<Guest55347> i love bc2 i still play that too
<Guest55347> a couple servers still around.
<Guest55347> what an awesome game.  so much better then cod or cs:go imo.
<Guest55347> oh man the destruction in that game, one of a kind.
<abhishek> how can I disable my touchpad while typing, it is not as it on hp laptop running kubuntu 16.04
<Hetr0Erectus> they took alot of the maps from bf3 to bf4
<Guest55347> ya i might have to get a console because those games are too good man.
<Hetr0Erectus> consoles arent expensive and since i only play multiplayer i dont pirate ... which means i can just aswell keep it console until linux gets better
<Guest55347> ya i hear ya i only like online games too
<Guest55347> i'm not installing windows 10 so in 2019 thats it,  linux only no matter what.
<Hetr0Erectus> + consoles cost a fraction of a gaming PC :P
<Guest55347> how much the ps4 goes for?
<Guest55347> i think we should go to ubuntu-chat
<Guest55347> what is the channel called?
<Hetr0Erectus> and you still get descent graphics.. not quite on pair with a $3000 desktop though
<Guest55347> for deent gaming though i'd say 800 dollars is good enough
<Hetr0Erectus> no idea.. here in .no i paid $600 for mine.. that was last year
<Hetr0Erectus> but we have vat
<Hetr0Erectus> + customs taxes etc
<Guest55347> for the rig you mentioned you have?
<Hetr0Erectus> so you can add 25-30% to things just from that
<Hetr0Erectus> yep ps4
<Guest55347> oh ps4
<Hetr0Erectus> no my desktop was as i said bought in 2008
<Guest55347> ya i got mine in like 2009
<Hetr0Erectus> with a few addons in 2010 like ssd .. and im not sure but think thats when i bought 5870
<Guest55347> i miss that 5870 man, it got bricked and then stolen haha
<Hetr0Erectus> depends when it came out.. it was brand new.. either 2008 or 2010
<Hetr0Erectus> how did you brick it?
<Guest55347> eh its a long story.
<Hetr0Erectus> bad linux drivers in a tropic climate? lol
<Guest55347> no lol
<Guest55347> bad people from irc haha
<Hetr0Erectus> mine sounded like a jumbojet in kubuntu 15.10
<Guest55347> haha
<Hetr0Erectus> cause of the drivers
<Guest55347> probably had no fan control
<Guest55347> the 650 ti is quiet as can be. and runs cool as hell
<Guest55347> the 5870 ran real hot when i had it.
<Guest55347> but it had better performance
<OneM_Industries> So.
<OneM_Industries> I just loaded System Monitor to see why my box was running kinda slowly.
<Hetr0Erectus> well gtx 1080 is out now, i bet you can get a good deal on some used cards
<Guest55347> on my rig i've had to replace 3 hdd's, the vid card,  and a psu cause it was making noise.
<Guest55347> Hetr0Erectus, eh i'm cpu limited even with the 650 ti
<Guest55347> phenom II x4 2.8ghz
<Guest55347> you must have the 965 cpu that is much better then mine.
<OneM_Industries> Something called hud-service is taking 4.1Gb of RAM.
<Guest55347> still i would need a much better cpu
<Hetr0Erectus> hmm.. does that matter? i overclocked my cpu btw.. i have the 955
<Hetr0Erectus> its clocked up to 3.5 ghz with stock fan
<Guest55347> oh 955 be nice ya thats what i meant.
<Hetr0Erectus> from 3.2 ghz
<OneM_Industries> What is it, why is it taking this much memory, and how can I fix it?
<Guest55347> thats a nice cpu
<Guest55347> everythign still depend so much on the cpu though man its crazy.
<Guest55347> OneM_Industries, https://askubuntu.com/questions/526264/what-is-the-hud-service-responsible-for
<Guest55347> Hetr0Erectus, when compusa was still around,  for kicks i use to buy 500 dollar video cards test out diff in performance and return them
<Hetr0Erectus> i took that VR test in steam.. said my cpu was "moderate" .. as in, doable for running VR... however id have to upgrade from the 5870.. so here it seems my ati 5870 is actually the bottleneck
<Guest55347> i would gain like only 5fps sometimes cause i was so cpu limited.
<Guest55347> Hetr0Erectus, ah interesting.
<esso> hello world
<OneM_Industries> OOOH!
<Hetr0Erectus> and i heard some crazy overclocking on the 955 ... some clock them up to 4 ghz
<OneM_Industries> So, hud-service is responsible for that annoying thing?
<semitones-instal> Hi! I'm interested in doing a fresh install of 16.04 on my computer that now has 14.04. However, when I boot it, it has a bunch of weird graphics tears sporadically, and froze once (with audio glitches). What kind of problems are those, and would they go away once I install?
<Hetr0Erectus> not with stock fan ofcourse
<OneM_Industries> Ok, next question.
<OneM_Industries> Can I give it the boot in a live session?
<Guest55347> I don't see why not.  just disable the service and see what happens.
<Guest55347> or just stop it.
<OneM_Industries> Well, here does nothing...
<Guest55347> stop it then disable it.
<Hetr0Erectus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WE_j9j3i4j8 <-- 955 (my processor) at 4.1 ghz, from 3.2ghz default ... lol
<Guest55347> lol
<semitones-instal> are those kernel problems that do that?
<Guest55347> semitones-instal, could be gpu driver problem too.  it might go away once you install.  you can also change gpu drivers with the driver manager after install and see if performance improve
<OneM_Industries> Odd...
<semitones-instal> Guest55347: can i try the new driver before i install?
<Guest55347> dont' think so.
<OneM_Industries> Ok, so sudo service hud-service stop did nothing, complaining that it did not recognize that service.
<Guest55347> semitones-instal, also make sure you check the integrity of the media you burned.
<semitones-instal> Guest55347: I actually am booting from an ISO file with grub2. Could that be the problem?
<Guest55347> OneM_Industries, https://askubuntu.com/questions/210387/how-can-i-disable-hud-service
<devildog_> hi
<Guest55347> semitones-instal, oh ya that might be.
<OneM_Industries> Already found it and working on it. ;)
<Guest55347> semitones-instal, probably best to burn it on a usb.
<Guest55347> and boot from bios
<semitones-instal> Guest55347: USBs are so slow though :( Does isoboot really have these problems? Once I install it, will i be ok?
<OneM_Industries> YAY!
<OneM_Industries> No more RAM issues.
<Guest55347> semitones-instal, not sure but I would try.
<Guest55347> OneM_Industries, nice
<Guest55347> semitones-instal, what is your system specs?
<OneM_Industries> From 10GB used to 4.
<Guest55347> OneM_Industries, wow thats crazy
<Guest55347> wonder why it was doing that.
<Guest55347> unity sure does use alot of ram though.
<OneM_Industries> Purging it now, I never used that.
<devildog_> what
<Guest55347> it uses more ram then my windows 7 haha.
<semitones-instal> Guest55347: AMD 64 bit processor (i forget what speed) 8 gb ram, geforce something gpu, trying to read the computer info, but it crashed
<Guest55347> oh that should be fine for ubuntu
<Guest55347> semitones-instal, i would still burn it on a dvd or usb man to make sure there is no probls
<devildog_> so how do you do this a night
<Guest55347> if its crashing now who knows what hwill happen during install
<semitones-instal> yeah i may do that, although I've had problems with USB before too, so I thought isoboot would have less problems
<Guest55347> I have no experience with isoboot
<Hetr0Erectus> sad amd started lagging behind so bad after the 955 and 5870 .. that was peak amd
<Guest55347> semitones-instal, just make sure to check the hash of the file you download
<Guest55347> Hetr0Erectus, hmm
<semitones-instal> Guest55347: oh yeah good point, I didn't do that. OK i'll check. Thanks for the good advice
<Guest55347> well nvidia has been going downhilll too,  the whole industry is really.
<Hetr0Erectus> they came out with bulldozer 8 core and never caught up with nvidia/intel after that
<jackcom> what tutorial is good to learn linux?
<Guest55347> or actually my problem is the newer drivers just dont' work right for the older hardware
<Guest55347> and it seems even linux now is forcing it on us.
<Guest55347> everythign is turning into windows lol
<Hetr0Erectus> well not here
<Guest55347> well you said your dota won't start though,  that dont' sound right.
<Hetr0Erectus> however its true desktops are dying out in general but for linux that could be a good thing
<Guest55347> Hetr0Erectus, could be as long as they don't act the same way.
<Hetr0Erectus> people will probably go small raspberry pi-ish computers with more cloud-integration
<devildog_> flash
<Guest55347> the great thing about linux is it runs great on older hardware.
<Guest55347> i hope it stays that way.
<Hetr0Erectus> and tablets
<Hetr0Erectus> ubuntu is working on the tablet platform now
<Guest55347> ya ugh.  tablets ...
<Guest55347> nothing but coasters to me.
<Hetr0Erectus> hey .. surface pro <3 .. despite being windows.. i love it.. chat on it in my bed now
<Guest55347> too limited.
<Guest55347> haha
<Guest55347> well sadly there is even more streaming support for tablets then on pc's :(
<devildog_> so why are putting thing on things
<Hetr0Erectus> theres one major advantage surface pro has over linux i doubt linux will get close to in the near future.. onenote
<Hetr0Erectus> onenote + pen
<Hetr0Erectus> its a weird mix of video, sound and pen and paper
<Hetr0Erectus> ultimate student and work tool
<Guest55347> interesting
<Guest55347> well i'm gonna try and support open source os as much as I can nowadays
<Guest55347> i want more freedom and power man.  its all slipping away lol
<Guest55347> i dont' even own a smartphone
<Guest55347> i refuse
<Hetr0Erectus> sure ... on my desktop linux makes perfect sense, but on this device, win makes more sense .. surface pro is made for win10 though
<devildog_> i can't wait to have a tower of raspberry
<Guest55347> i might as buy a iphone watch and strap it to my ankle
<Guest55347> devildog_, a tower?
<Hetr0Erectus> Guest55347, i have droids
<Hetr0Erectus> 2 of them
<Guest55347> what anightmare they are.
<Hetr0Erectus> i use it alot
<Guest55347> someone is probably watching and recording you as we speak
<Guest55347> haha
<Guest55347> sorry i shouldn't say that.
<Guest55347> bbiab
<Guest55347> and its probably google more then anyone :)
<Hetr0Erectus> could be
<devildog_> why do you say anightmare
<OneM_Industries> And isn't their motto "Don't be evil."?
<Hetr0Erectus> 666 <-- watch out for the control grid
<Guest55347> lol
<Guest55347> don't install any apps
<Guest55347> especially flashlight ones haha
<OneM_Industries> Oh?
<Guest55347> I told my mother to get a nexus and don't use any apps
<Guest55347> she looked at me like i was nuts
<OneM_Industries> What about the flashlight ones?
<Guest55347> OneM_Industries, 90 percent of them are all to hack you
<Hetr0Erectus> Guest55347, i think its just the start anyway.. i live in norway... i can say it now cause i dont have it anymore, but got several illegal firearms and never got caugth for it
<Hetr0Erectus> i dumped it
<OneM_Industries> Ah.
<devildog_> you get blined
<Guest55347> OneM_Industries, i told my mother that also,  and she said i was crazy.  then she called me up one day like holy shit its in the news!
<Guest55347> i said told ya so.
<Guest55347> and they said the same thing i said. 90 percent of those flashlight apps are for hackers, especially in other countries.
<Hetr0Erectus> theres nothing here now.. but if they were listening so much, id be in trouble for that
<OneM_Industries> Ok, going and removing the flashlight apps on my parent's phones...
<devildog_> that bad
<Guest55347> i grabbed her phone one day and started uninstalling shit and she freaked out.  so i said please just at least let me uninstall the flashlight app haha
<OneM_Industries> (My phone is safe.)
<Guest55347> she said i was crazy,  then it was all over the news a month later.
<Hetr0Erectus> the thing is, watch out for currencies
<OneM_Industries> Oops.
<OneM_Industries> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest55347> I'm talking too much in the ubuntu channel i gotta go
<Hetr0Erectus> k.. bye
<OneM_Industries> See you.
<devildog_> i think people should stay off flashlight apps because anyone can hack them i proved it to my little brother
<Sebastien> evolve to an OS with a flashlight buttin native in the menu
<Hetr0Erectus> honestly the old phones had some advantages , like just having to be charged once a week
<Sebastien> button *
<devildog_> so i hack 5 of is flashlight apps he has 10 of them
<devildog_> he's crazy of light at the night time
<devildog_> help my chore wouldn't download
<greydawg> wow as it turns out I'm having a lot of problems with 16.04
<devildog_> i mean chrome the key is kind hard to see
<greydawg> devildog_: the key?
<devildog_> what key
<codfection> apt update weak algorithm chrome..
<greydawg> devildog_: you said chrome the key is kind hard to see?
<greydawg> any way I'm connected to ethernet and internet keeps disconnecting on regular intervals
<codfection> greydawg, same here after sleep mode..
<codfection> :(
<greydawg> it's always like this never mind the sleep
<devildog_> no chrome will not download
<codfection> greydawg, laptop model?
<devildog_> peoples
<greydawg> not a laptop
<greydawg> it's a desktop
<greydawg> vostro
<codfection> i7?
<greydawg> nope i3
<codfection> slow old pc ?
<greydawg> nope good new one
<greydawg> when I boot into windows it works like a charm
<codfection> why u want to run ubuntu if windows works fine?
<devildog_> i have a 13 year old computer with ubuntu Mate and i am not useing it right now
<greydawg> I always want to work on ubuntu
<devildog_> who does
<greydawg> everyone
<devildog_> why
<greydawg> it's linux man it's nice for developers
<codfection> what development u do?
<greydawg> I suppose it's out of the question here
<greydawg> can you help me with the internet problem man
<Guest55347> lol
<devildog_> sorry i am getting to tried i can't see the key  board
<greydawg> oh you don't need to see it
<greydawg> you only need to see the screen
<Guest55347> greydawg, what is your net card model?
<devildog_> i mean who doesn't
<greydawg> how would I check?
<Guest55347> lspci
<codfection> greydawg, bro u cant develop iOS / OS X apps on ubuntu
<greydawg> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)
<Guest55347> greydawg,  and the problem is you keep losing internet you said?
<greydawg> that's correct man
<Guest55347> like what do you mean losing internet?
<devildog_> can you put ubuntu on xbox 1 or any xbox
<greydawg> Guest55347: so much so I can't even use apt
<greydawg> oh you can put it in fridges man
<Guest55347> since you are on ethernet,  what about making a static connection and using google dns or something
<greydawg> I'm connected to a router and I'm at work so I'm not sure I'm allowed to do that man
<Guest55347> go to the network icon in notification panel and click on connection information
<codfection> I think that you need to fix appstream
<devildog_> so can you put ubuntu on any xbox
<Guest55347> then just write down the settings
<greydawg> yes
<Guest55347> ip address,  subnet mask, and default route.
<greydawg> ip: 192.168.1.103
<Guest55347> then you go to edit connection.   and under manual you put in those entries.   then under dns you put  8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<greydawg> subnet mast: 255.255.255.0
<Guest55347> greydawg,  ya write that down for yourself
<Guest55347> to remember it
<greydawg> default route: 192.168.1.1
<greydawg> oh I see
<devildog_> peace pees getting off
<greydawg> yeah ok
<Guest55347> then go to edit connections,  edit the wired connection,   go to ip4settings tab
<codfection> yup
<Guest55347> change method to manual
<greydawg> Guest55347: ok
<Guest55347> then put that information in the addres, netmask,  and gateway sections,  then in dns servers put 8.8.8.8   then hit save
<Guest55347> then disable networking,  and re-enable it.
<Guest55347> you can always put it back to automatic if it don't work.
<greydawg> ok
<Guest55347> the default route number = gateway
<greydawg> Guest55347: ok done
<greydawg> Guest55347: it's working beautifully for now
<greydawg> Guest55347: hope this works man
<Guest55347> greydawg, so you disable networking then re-enabled it and back online?
 * Guest55347 crosses fingers
<greydawg> Guest55347: how would I do that?
<greydawg> just disconnect or something else
<feneco> hi, I have 14Gb of RAM installed, I can see it on setup (bios) but ubuntu shows only 8Gb, what could be?
<OerHeks> 1. 14 gb ram is odd.
<feneco> OerHeks: 3x4gb 1x2gb
<toomanyerrors> what is the default file manager utility(gui) on 14.04 and how do i open it  as admin
<toomanyerrors> gksudo su?
<zosky> hi yall. my ubuntu server keeps hanging on boot and i need help figuring out why please. firstly, its reshaping an mdadm array & because my stipe_cache_size is too low it will not mount the drive... so i get 'continue/wait/manual' ... i go manual, set the stript, mount the drive and control-d to continue... it then init's a few more things, like dropbox & the last line is always loading nfs-kernel-server & the system hangs. if i start nfs manually, it starts
<zosky> without error... so i think its not hanging on nfs, but the next init script ??? how do i figure out what's causing it to hang ?
<baizon> toomanyerrors: nautilus
<feneco> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6dSbAXBd/IMG_2770.JPG
<feneco> http://termbin.com/szmo
<OerHeks> feneco, mem 7.7, swap 7.9 ....
<landon_> anyone know if corel draw will cooperate with Wine?
<landon_> or is a VM a better choice.
<feneco> OerHeks: but I have 14Gb installed, shouldn't it show 14 instead of 7.7?
<baizon> landon_: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=440
<landon_> Thanks sir.
<OerHeks> feneco, maybe the bios can count more, but the chipset can register 8 gb or so, incl all cache in video and cpu
<baizon> feneco: what motherboard?
<feneco> it's a DH55HC
<feneco> I believe it used to show 10Gb when I had 10Gb of ram, but it was on fedora :S
<feneco> but other OS for sure identified 10Gb when I had 10Gb installed instead of 14Gb
<feneco> it shows 8gb everywhere
<feneco>  /0/0                      memory         7915MiB System memory
<OerHeks> • Support for 1 Gb and 2 Gb memory technology
<OerHeks> • Support for up to 16 GB of system memory with four DIMMs using 2 Gb
<OerHeks> memory technology
<OerHeks> https://downloadmirror.intel.com/18506/eng/DH55HC_TechProdSpec.pdf
<feneco> http://termbin.com/kyki
<feneco> OerHeks: what "Support for 1 Gb and 2 Gb memory technology"
<feneco> is supposed to mean
<feneco> as I always used 2x4Gb 1x2Gb and always identified 2Gb
<baizon> its always a bad idea to mix memory
<feneco> as far as I can read in the motherboard docs it should support up to 4Gb in each stick
<baizon> it can happen that something goes wrong
<OerHeks> maybe 2 + 4 does not mix
<feneco> :|
<Hewdly> #irc.xdcc.org
<Muramasa> Hi, anyone here?
<OerHeks> feneco, test it, 3x4 or 2x4 + 2
<Muramasa> Anyone having a problem with Intel 3160 wifi on Xenial?
<backbox> hello
<feneco> OerHeks: 4x4 will work, right?
<OerHeks> feneco, i think so yes
<OerHeks> feneco, that are raw numbers, including memory of your GPU and cache from cpu, hdd/ssd and sound chip mem
<OerHeks> effective 15 gb +
<Trinity> hey guys, sometimes my terminal gets really messed up if theres too much text on it. Anyone know any reasons why?
<Trinity> like I cant scroll up or down anymore
<laurel> laurel
<laurel> any body here
<^peter^> laurel is here
<feneco> OerHeks: which numbers are you referring too?
<henry__> I need to convert files to pdf and merge them into a single pdf. What software can do?
<feneco> henry__: there's an online tool for that, smallpdf
<feneco> maybe it helps
<scsalvrui> hi
<scsalvrui> anonyone else
<ducasse> henry__: pdftk can merge etc. what you use to convert them depends on what format they are now.
<rukcus> hi
<rukcus> GUESSSS who
<scsalvrui> what ?
<rukcus> hows it going?
<rukcus> oh snap....
<rukcus> hows italy
 * rukcus cracks jaw to the side
<rukcus> OH HEY i TOAght that was JUUSta
<rukcus> sorrry
<henry__> the format now is PNG
<henry__> 1000 are numbered png format files (named) from 0001-1000 I need to combine them into a pdf
<ducasse> henry__: to convert from png you might need to use ocr software, i don't really know. but pdftk can merge them, at least.
<henry__>  are 1000 files png format  y numered (named) from 0001-1000 I need to combine them into a pdf
<henry__> I use in windows "pdf converter proffesional" at ubuntu i do not.
<korum> how is that
<ducasse> henry__: first hit on ddg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/158093/how-do-i-convert-a-png-to-pdf-with-only-the-default-packages-on-11-10#158096
<meth> How to uninstall ubuntu?
<Stiward> I cant format my USB send me an error said me "Error unmounting /dev/sdb1: Command-line `umount  "/media/roldan/Ubuntu 16.04 LTS amd64"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: umount: /media/roldan/Ubuntu 16.04 LTS amd64: target is busy         (In some cases useful info about processes that          use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1).)  (udisks-error-quark, 14)"
<henry__> Ok. Thanks!
<Stiward> and this too "This partition cannot be modified because it contains a partition table; please reinitialize layout of the whole device. (udisks-error-quark, 11)"
<Stiward> How can i format it?
<ducasse> Stiward: re-partition it?
<Stiward> ducasse: how?
<ducasse> Stiward: use gparted.
<Stiward> ducasse: send me this message " The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says that is 512 bytes."
<Stiward> when i go to gparted+
<ducasse> Stiward: got that on one of mine, just ignored it and the stick works just fine.
<Stiward> ducasse: ok, in gparted send me this "a partition table is required before you can add partitions. To create a new partition table choose the menu item: Device -> Create partition table"
<ducasse> Stiward: yes, do that, but make doubly sure you have selected the right device first.
<Stiward> ducasse: making a new partiton table, what kind of partition table i need to choice?
<ducasse> Stiward: doesn't matter, gpt or mbr.
<Stiward> it works, ohter question, making a new what kind of file system i need to choise?  ext4 or ntfs?, i ask that cause im gonna use this USB to add it windows 7 ISO (install windows 7 in my computer)
<Stiward> or dosent matter
<Stiward> ?
<Stiward> doesnt matter?
<ducasse> Stiward: i'm not sure you can boot a windows 7 iso from usb, but you don't even need to partition to write the image to the stick.
<meth> Chrome on ubuntu is super slow
<Stiward> ducasse: " i dont understand this "but you don't even need to partition to write the image to the stick."
<RobWilco> Stiward, are you trying to make a usb stick boot to Win 7 Installer?
<Stiward> RobWilco: yes, why?
<ducasse> Stiward: it means you just write the iso image on top of whatever is currently on the stick. it doesn't need to be partitioned or formatted.
<RobWilco> Some people have luck using unetbootin (avail through apt-get), two other handy tools to google are YUMI and Multisystem (for multiple operating systems on one usb stick)
<Stiward> ducasse: i needed format it cause i had ubuntu in there
<RobWilco> multisystem does require the usb device to be FAT32 filesystem
<RobWilco> best of luck, have to go to bed now
<ducasse> Stiward: and i'm telling you that when you write an iso image to a usb stick it doesn't matter if there is anything on it already.
<Stiward> ducasse: aaaah, ok
<Stiward> ducasse: to install windows in a partition, this partition need to be nfts?
<ducasse> Stiward: we don't support windows :)
<Stiward> ducasse: yes, sorry
<ducasse> Stiward: but windows will most likely create the file system it needs when you install, so just set aside a partition for it.
<Stiward> ducasse: thanks!!
<ducasse> Stiward: no problem. but as i said, i don't think you can write a windows iso like you would write an ubuntu iso, i don't think they are hybrid iso images.
<caps> i'm using ubuntu yakk something with kde neon packages but suddenly after an update the opengl drivers disappeared or something
<caps> opengl applications don't work anymore and glxinfo says Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<auronandace> !ubuntu+1 | caps
<ubottu> caps: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> caps: looks like that bot command needs updating, yakkety yak isn't released yet so support is in #ubuntu+1
<DoubleMan> Freeware Videogame for windows http://www.indiedb.com/games/unlimited-runner/downloads/unlimited-runner-v10
<baizon> DoubleMan: lol
<shekhar> hello guys where can i get the error log for apache2 server
<baizon> shekhar: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/38978/where-are-apache-file-access-logs-stored
<shekhar> baizon:  there are so many files in there, how we could identify the very recent one  or the current error log
<ducasse> shekhar: timestamp?
<^peter^> On ubuntu website there is the download for latest, but there seems only to link to 64 bit, and no mention of 32 bit.   Is 32 bit no longer supported ?
<baizon> ^peter^: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<^peter^> ta
<shekhar> ^peter^:  i guess ubuntu is now only 64 bit after 16.04 release. but i am not sure someone here should confirm
<baizon> shekhar: there is also a 32-bit version, i just linked it
<alkisg> Is anyone able to use the ubuntu recovery entry in grub? For me it appears, and 1 minute later, some systemd job timeouts occur and everything gets messed up
<alkisg> (I mean that the whiptail menu appears after selecting the entry in grub...)
<de-facto> shekhar "ls -lt /var/log/apache2"
<shekhar> Oops
<^peter^> baizon   Yes thanks.  It appears only on the Bit torrent so I will p[ut bit torrent on my computer to get it.   Thanks
<peli> morning
<lotuspsychje> peli: welcome
<baizon> ^peter^: that is also wrong
<^peter^> oh
<akik> ^peter^: the links are at the bottom of the page for the regular downloads
<baizon> ^peter^: http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/16.04/
<de-facto> ^peter^ http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<akik> funny that they call it other images
<peli> bye
<shekhar> what's that resides in access log
<shekhar> ?
<shekhar> de-facto: ^^
<^peter^> baizon   I have no idea how you found that, but it works, downloading now.  Thanks
<de-facto> shekhar it lists the content of that apache2 log directory in chrono order
<shekhar> i followed instruction https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts everything is fine but it is showing "the site cant be reached " when i type the url
<de-facto> shekhar did you "sudo systemctl restart apache2" after all that?
<kzhang> I have a home server running Ubuntu 14.04. Just recently I found it is disconnected from internet every couple days. What could be the reasons? Is someone is attacking my server?
<shekhar> no i did sudo service apache2 restart
<shekhar> de-facto:  ^
<de-facto> shekhar and you can open a second terminal and watch the logs live like "tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log"
<de-facto> should be fine i guess, that should work too
<de-facto> shekhar there also is #httpd and #ubuntu-server :)
<shekhar> for httpd my msgs are not getting posted
<lotuspsychje> !register | shekhar
<ubottu> shekhar: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<shekhar> saying already registered
<shekhar> lotuspsychje:  6
<shekhar> lotuspsychje:  ^^
<lotuspsychje> shekhar: hmm, perhaps the channel doesnt auto voice or so?
<lotuspsychje> shekhar: i can type in #httpd
<shekhar> lotuspsychje:  i tagged you in amsg after your hi
<shekhar> did u get notified
<lotuspsychje> shekhar: no
<lotuspsychje> shekhar: rejoin perhaps
<shekhar> lotuspsychje: https://snag.gy/IrdaZH.jpg  check this
<lotuspsychje> shekhar: perhaps its related to webchat, you sure you identified?
<lotuspsychje> shekhar: try another irc client?
<shekhar> lotuspsychje:  ok thnx, for identification it is giving "password incorrect"
<shekhar> lotuspsychje:  i guess i should try for another nick name
<de-facto> shekhar https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<[Saint]> de-facto: he's pretty clearly registered
<firman> many software not listed on ubuntu software center, how to find it?
<lotuspsychje> firman: apt-cache search yourpackage
<lotuspsychje> firman: some software needs also repos enabled
<firman> lotuspsychje: how did i enable it?
<de-facto> firman try synaptic :)
<lotuspsychje> firman: wich package are you looking for?
<on3pk> hey guys.  I'm having trouble getting the amd drivers installed on lubuntu 16.04.  Namely, I don't see fglrx show up in the 'additional drivers' options.
<on3pk> What do I need to do?
<firman> wine
<de-facto> shekhar you might be interested in using hexchat :)
<lotuspsychje> firman: sudo apt-get install wine should do the trick
<lotuspsychje> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<firman> lotuspsychje: i am now on xenial xerus, in willy all packages is listed in USC, but now is very hard to find some software, it is normal?
<lotuspsychje> firman: terminal based packages doesnt show ubuntu-software
<firman> owh thats it, okay, thx lotuspsycje, de-facto
<de-facto> firman when you run "software-properties-gtk" is the universe repo enabled there? also really try synaptic for locating and managing software, its awesome :)
<firman> no universe repo showing de-facto
<de-facto> firman check the universe repo in the first tab of that (check them all in there ;)
<firman> comunity-maintained, i find it, yes its enabled de-facto
<de-facto> ok
<henry__> pdf reader does not remenber last page. What software can do it?
<de-facto> after you changed repos you may need to run "sudo apt update" then all new repo info gets pulled in
<firman> i will do it, thx for help de-facto
<akik> henry__: foxit reader can do it. it's not in the ubuntu repositories
<henry__> Thanks!
<dax> on3pk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<on3pk> dax, I did end up seeing that.
<de-facto> henry__ okular also might be able to do that, but its heavyweigt kde app
<on3pk> I'll probably have to drop down to 15.10.  Is it possible to upgrade the kernel without actually updgrading the full distro to 16.10?
<on3pk> b/c the kernel in 16.10 introduced native drivers for a few things I want to use.
<baizon> !mainline | on3pk
<ubottu> on3pk: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<dax> on3pk: 16.10 or 16.04?
<de-facto> on3pk drivers are kernel modules, so userland would not matter too much i guess (well except for xorg maybe)
<on3pk> 16.04, sorry
<dax> on3pk: as far as I know, there is not a supported method to use linux 4.4 on 15.10. LTSes get hardware-enablement stack releases so one could use linux-image-generic-lts-xenial, but in the case of 15.10 I'd probably use Mainline as ubottu linked above, personally.
<dax> on3pk: (though, note Mainline is not officially supported here)
<on3pk> :|
<dax> 15.10 goes EOL in July anyway. "Go back to 15.10 and use a newer kernel" is not a viable long-term solution.
<maan> hi
<maan> i need help regarding
<maan> installation of hp laserjet 1020 plus printer
<on3pk> Well...  Based on the research I've done (which isn't much) the fglrx drivers are much better for my particular graphics card than the amdgpu
<maan> in ubuntu 14.04
<bothynys> howdy
<dax> on3pk: then use 14.04 until 2019, and hope amdgpu is better by then, I guess
<baizon> maan: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<dax> on3pk: fglrx going away isn't really an Ubuntu decision, AMD's dropping it upstream, so...
<bothynys> does anyone know how to unbundle multiple instances of the same program when switching between them? this is on 16.04
<bothynys> I'm referring to the Alt + Tab navigation
<on3pk> dax, can I upgrade the kernel in 14.04?
<dax> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<baizon> on3pk: hes
<xangua> bothynys: press down or up keys, don't remember
<dax> on3pk: yes, the package name for the 16.04 one is linux-image-generic-lts-xenial
<baizon> on3pk: *yes
<dax> on3pk: though double-check and make sure it doesn't pull in new Xorg. I don't think it does, but...
<bothynys> @xangua I can do that, but it really slows down the switching
<xangua> bothynys: there's actually a shortcut hold super button so you see the it... Control+shift+tab?
<hanley> Hello my friends
<on3pk> ah, it turns out Lubuntu 14.04 is only 3 years
<on3pk> sooo.  Got 11 months left
<baizon> bothynys: alt+ the button above tab switches between instances
<bothynys> baizon: thank you!
<baizon> bothynys: np, also didnt knew this for a long time :D
<[Saint]> baizon: 'tilde'
<baizon> [Saint]: yes, just not every keyboard got the same layout and keys. For example my tilde isnt there ;)
<Humorousone> hello
<Humorousone> My system is relatively slow to start, and I'm getting PCIe errors which pop up onscreen
<Humorousone> I'll try to get a paste
<Humorousone> https://www.pastee.org/thkyz
<Humorousone> I'm concerned this may be an issue with the hardware, as I get similar errors in windows accompanied by beeps from the motherboard now and then
<ducasse> Humorousone: that's probably a hardware problem.
<Humorousone> ducasse, Is there any way of pinning down exactly what the issue is?
<Humorousone> Problem is I have to explain the issue to a bunch of people at PC world...
<ducasse> Humorousone: send it in for service?
<Humorousone> most of whom know very little about computers ironcailly
<Humorousone> They tested this laptop and found no issue
<Humorousone> -_-
<crptolvmv2> hello , i have install ubuntu and after installing graphic drivers , i do not have 1980x1920 resolution
<ducasse> Humorousone: then i don't think they tested very thoroughly. is it a long time since you bought it or can you still return it?
<crptolvmv2> card geforce 310m and driver i have installed 340...
<crptolvmv2> can anybody assist me
<Humorousone> ducasse, About three months
<Humorousone> ducasse, actually, 5 months
<Humorousone> ducasse, This is actually a replacement for a laptop with exactly the same issue... which had exactly the same issue
<AB49K> Anyone here know anything about configuring postfix?
<ducasse> Humorousone: then i don't know. it *looks* like a hardware problem, but i can't say for sure. ask in ##hardware?
<Humorousone> will do
<ducasse> Humorousone: you can also send logs to the manufacturer and ask them.
<Cursed_God> Humorousone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1521173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521173 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0" [Medium,Triaged]
<roger_> hi
<WARDEN-temp-away> roger_: hi
<Humorousone> Cursed_God: I think this may be a slightly different bug.. I get this error once every reboot
<Humorousone> Cursed_God: It's not spammed as such
<shekhar> how can i use "host" to see if the server name resolves to the correct ip address or not?
<shekhar> lotuspsychje, baizon  could you look into  the above issue
<ducasse> shekhar: just type 'host hostname' and see what it returns.
<baizon> !nslookup | shekhar
<baizon> shekhar: use ping?
<BlauskaerM>  /le
<de-facto> shekhar dig @8.8.8.8 +nocmd example.com any +multiline +noall +answer
<de-facto> that would ask google dns server (8.8.8.8), also note every server you ask will cache your answer, so updates might take time to propagate
<shekhar> baizon de-facto :  going haywire !!!
<shekhar> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/asbnuCCf/
<shekhar> this was the erro log
<nairwolf> Do you know if gparted handles correctly gpt partitions ?
<Bernzel> I'm getting "No package 'lv2' found" when trying to install a plugin for Ardour, what sort of package/SDK am I missing and how do I install it?
<shekhar> how is access log is different from the error log
<alkisg> nairwolf: yes
<shekhar> baizon:  what is ping?
<shekhar> that  you mentioned above
<shekhar> can i get that
<nairwolf> thanks alkisg.
<brapbrap> hi i'm getting stuck updating @ 100% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8001::17)] [Connecting t
<brapbrap> any ideas?
<baizon> brapbrap: try to set a different mirror
<alkisg> brapbrap: try to disable ipv6 :)
<brapbrap> alkisg: how do I do that?
<baizon> brapbrap: had also a issue yesterday and had to switch mirrors
<alkisg> In network manager, you click to edit the connections, and then in the ipv6 tab, you select "local only"
<alkisg> Then you click the connection to reconnect with the new settings
<brapbrap> alkisg: thx i'll give it a shot
<nairwolf> In fact, I need to reformat a usb key. Which partition table I should use ? My computer uses gpt, but if I use the usb key on only mbr computer, i will have some issues, right ?
<alkisg> nairwolf: use mbr for usb sticks, yup what you say will happen in older computers
<alkisg> nairwolf: e.g. in windows xp, or ubuntu 10.04 or similar ancient OSes
<alkisg> (or some devices like media players etc)
<nairwolf> ok, what is the best way to format in mbr ? Because I've tried with cfdisk (remove partition and rewrite it), but `parted -l` tells me that the partition table is "loop"....
<Bernzel> does the package "smf" stand for Simple Machines ? I'm searching for the correct package to install
<baizon> !inf smf | Bernzel
<baizon> !info smf | Bernzel
<ubottu> Bernzel: Package smf does not exist in xenial
<alkisg> nairwolf: open it with gparted and select to create a new partition table
<Bernzel> baizon, event not found from that command.
<nairwolf> ok, it works, thanks alkisg
<nairwolf> it's weird because i've tried that days before, and gparted had some weird bugs.
<nairwolf> that's why I was looking for other solutions
<nairwolf> thanks
<alkisg> np
<nairwolf> sometimes, when I create LIVE usb with unetbootin, my usb becomes weird
<alkisg> nairwolf: use "dd" for live usb sticks, it's more reliable
<alkisg> dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb, something like that
<nairwolf> I've read this advice a lot, but when I did that, the usb key was not bootable..
<nairwolf> maybe something wrong happened with my hardware
<nairwolf> now, I'm using gnome disk
<akik> nairwolf: you should umount your usb stick before using dd
<Cursed_God> Bernzel: http://wiki.simplemachines.org/smf/Installing
<nairwolf> oh, you right
<Azus> Hi everybody
<baash05> He.. Just wondering if there's an easy way to put a UEFI 32 bit on an install usb?
<abhishek> I am having problem while typing in kubuntu
<abhishek> the cursor moves when I mistakably touch on the touchpad
<abhishek> What is the ideal timeout for disable touch after typing?
<mercuryfs> hello
<mercuryfs> i created a script and put into crontab but it doesnt run =(
<mercuryfs> any help?
<MonkeyDust> mercuryfs  if some of the commands require root permission, make sure you put in  sudo crontab -e
<MonkeyDust> mercuryfs  also: use absolute paths, not shortcuts
<Xxaxx> hello
<Xxaxx> ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Xxaxx> can somebody fix that?
<Xxaxx> tryed three mirrors
<mercuryfs> i created it crontab job using root with the following 05 18 * * * /root/kkk.sh
<mercuryfs> but somehow it doesnt run
<MonkeyDust> mercuryfs  better show the content of the script .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mercuryfs> pasted
<mercuryfs> running the script alone works ok
<mercuryfs> but attaching to crontab just dun run
<MonkeyDust> mercuryfs  use pastebin to show the content to this channel
<mercuryfs> already pasted in the link you gave me
<MonkeyDust> mercuryfs  ok, then save and paste the new link here
<MonkeyDust> mercuryfs  paste in the channel, not in my pm
<abb4s> hi which proxy you use in linux ?
<nairwolf> I have some inconsistency between cfdisk, parted and gparted with table partition of usb key
<MonkeyDust> abb4s  squid is popular
<nairwolf> If I do 'sudo parted -l' it gives me that my usb key has 'msdos' table partition
<nairwolf> but gparted is unable to find that
<mercuryfs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16552232/
<nairwolf> oh, no, the filesystem is damaged apparently
<MonkeyDust> mercuryfs  that script is more elaborate than i thought, maybe the people in #bash can troubleshoot it
<akik> mercuryfs: you're missing the #! line
<mercuryfs> you mean the #!/bin/bash line? @akik
<akik> mercuryfs: yes
<MonkeyDust> mercuryfs  true, the first line must be   #!/bin/bash
<mercuryfs> ok lemme try
<brunch875> Am I the only one being unable to load microsoft sites like outlook?
<brunch875> it's like they're blocked on ubuntu
<akik> brunch875: they work fine with firefox
<brunch875> https://outlook.live.com/owa/?wa=wsignin1.0
<brunch875> that just hangs loading to me
<akik> brunch875: try emptying your cookies?
<MonkeyDust> brunch875  works fine here, onedrive links too
<mercuryfs> the line #!/bin/bash is already in but still nothing... i think the crontab isnt working properly, i check that crontab daemon is started already. hmm.. is there a fool proof way to test if crontab is working by output to a txt file?
<mercuryfs> brunch maybe your cache of ur browser
<\9> you can use echo to write to a file
<brunch875> huh I can't load drive either
<\9> echo blah >/home/user/blah.txt
 * brunch875 clears firefox data
<\9> mercuryfs: you can also check the cron logs in /var/log/syslog
<Carrom> Good morning! * PLEASE * I have a Acer Nitro V17 ssd... I bought and put Ubuntu 16.04 ===> The First problem was no wifi... I solved, but now the WIFI WORKS BUT ONLY A 1mb/s, and I have 80mb/s internet connection. I already tried the most topics in askubuntu. PLEASE, SOME ADVICE ? Thank you!
<MonkeyDust> Carrom  drop the caps
<Carrom> MonkeyDust: sorry! was just in few words... sorry
<abb4s> MonkeyDust: im installing squid . thanks buddy .but it is in making step (make all)... and it not commplete ...it is ten minute that it output some strings !!... why ?!!
<MonkeyDust> abb4s  try sudo apt install squid3 ... much faster and easier
<Humorousone> hmm
<Humorousone> for some reason I can't load imgur
<Humorousone> I can open it from my phone, but not from ubuntu >.>
<Humorousone> it just times out
<mercuryfs> 27 18 * * * echo blah >/root/catch.txt haha still nothing..
<abb4s> MonkeyDust: how sudo make it faster ?!!!
<MonkeyDust> abb4s  you need sudo to install a program
<brunch875> Nope... I still can't use microsoft onedrive/mail. It won't work even on a fresh chromium installation in incognito mode.
<brunch875> :S
<brunch875> maybe they have an internal server error with my account
<\9> abb4s: using sudo apt installs pre-compiled binaries for you, evading the need to compile it yourself
<\9> you also get automated updates that way
<brunch875> connection reset
<\9> abb4s: also as to why it's taking so much time: compiling generally takes sometime. how long depends on the software you're compiling
<ux2>  \9 good morning
<meth> The fglrx driver is now deprecated in 16.04, and we recommend its open source alternatives (radeon and amdgpu)
<meth> ^^=> that sucks, now i can't install ubuntu on my PC
<ux2> Anyone here into giving advice on l
<\9> abb4s: larger software takes more time to compile. if you have a multi-core processor you can use the -j# switch with make, e.g. "make all -j3". the number should be 1.5× the amount of cores you have (3 for dual core, 6 for quad core, etc)
<Humorousone> How do I flush my DNS cache in 16.04?
<ux2> All
<ux2> Hmm
<Xxaxx> 9/part
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<\9> hello
<abb4s> \9:  thanks sir . thats really good informations
<nairwolf> I'm trying to create a bootable usb key with dd. I've umount my usb first, then, I've typed this command 'sudo dd if=./yakkety-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=8M status=progress oflag=direct". Is it correct ?
<nairwolf> Now in the usb key, files are in read-only mode
<nairwolf> I suppose it will not be able to boot from it, right ?
<MonkeyDust> nairwolf  ask in #ubuntu+1
<nairwolf> MonkeyDust: I've tried with yakkety, but it's no specific to yakkety
<akik> nairwolf: did you test booting it?
<nairwolf> if someone is familiar with 'dd' here, it could help me
<nairwolf> not yet, I just wondering if it's normal to have read-only files
<akik> nairwolf: iso9660 is a standard for cds. that could be one reason why it says read-only
<nairwolf> it seems to boot. What is iso9660 ?
<akik> nairwolf: iso refers to iso9660 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660
<nairwolf> oh, ok ;)
<nairwolf> thanks
<akik> yes it could be yakkety-desktop-amd64.iso9660 :)
<abb4s_> MonkeyDust: i installed squid . but how can i rub it ?
<abb4s_> MonkeyDust: i installed squid . but how can i rub it ?
<akik> !ask | ux2
<ubottu> ux2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ux2> Ah
<BluesKaj> nairwolf, 8M is little large, try 1M, and I'm not familiar with "oflag=direct", what does that do?
<nairwolf> I've seen that here : https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_and_use_Live_USB#dd
<nairwolf> apprently, man says "use direct I/O for data"
<MonkeyDust> abb4s_  rub? you mean uninstall it?
<nairwolf> but yes, maybe it's not necessaery
<daniel123> i have problems connecting to my host computer through samba
<abb4s_> MonkeyDust: sorry i mean run . how can i run it ??
<Fohlen> heya guys. I want to rsync some stuff to an external server which requires ssh keys to login. Unfortanly, I need sudo to access all folders during the backup. When using sudo I aint have access to my ~.ssh/id_rsa (or it is an alternate user). Any idea for a workaround?
<daniel123> what could this be
<MonkeyDust> abb4s_  in the squid.conf, set a port, then set the same port in your browser settings ... any squid tutorial can teach you that
<abb4s_> MonkeyDust: thanks .
<akik> Fohlen: can you copy the keys to root account home dir?
<akik> Fohlen: or the account you are using with sudo
<Fohlen> akik: I give that a try
<Tommy2> hello, is there a GUI for formatting an external drive to ZFS
<Tommy2> e.g. is it compatible with Gnome-Disks yet?
<brunch875> I wanted to see the current development status of telepathy
<brunch875> googling for it came up only with "how to develop psychic telepathy" results
<BluesKaj> nairwolf, this tut is closer to what you need, http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<nairwolf> Thanks BluesKaj ! One guy mentionned to use dd and to use sync at the end, do you know why ?
<nairwolf> it's to verify that the data is correctly written !
<nairwolf> seems useful !
<Tommy2> is there a CLI guide for formatting an external drive to ZFS?
<nairwolf> /s/useful/usefull
<\9> "useful" is correct, actually
<BluesKaj> nairwolf, sync is a precuation to make sure the data copied is an accurate bit to bit image of the source afaik
<v2016> Hello, someone experienced problems with the driver rtl8723be in Ubuntu 14.04 and the lastest version 16.04 Xenial Xerus?
<nairwolf> \9: didn't know that !
<abb4s_> MonkeyDust:  squid is proxy server ? i want some thing like psiphon ...
<nairwolf> ok, BluesKaj, I will remember that
<MonkeyDust> abb4s_  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/squid.html
<BluesKaj> nairwolf, a lot of users forget to unmount the the target usb, it's important
<ducasse> Tommy2: there's a zillion zfs guides online. just remember to export/import it every time you disconnect and reconnect.
<abb4s_> Oh sh!t . squid is a proxy server . but i want some client proxy like psiphon or freegate ... :( :(
<Tommy2> ducasse, is there a GUI for ZFS?
<nairwolf> yes, you right !
<ducasse> Tommy2: no.
<Tommy2> ducasse, like Gnome-disks, or Gparted?
<nairwolf> And it's also said that the usb key may need to be reformated in fat32. Do I need to do that before unmount or after ?
<ducasse> Tommy2: there is one on github afaicr, but it's not ready for humans.
<Tommy2> ducasse, i only see guides on a system disk for ZFS.  i just want to practice on a .IMG file.  is there a guide for that?
<Fabou> hi everyone
<Fabou> does everyone install ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<BluesKaj> nairwolf, yes always format to fat32
<mar> i am using ubuntu 15.04 when iam trying to use wired connection it works for  like 5 minute and disconnect again  is there any help iam using  chrome browser
<lotuspsychje> !eol | mar
<ubottu> mar: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nairwolf> BluesKaj: but before or after unmount ?
<ducasse> Tommy2: https://pthree.org/2012/04/17/install-zfs-on-debian-gnulinux/ - start here.
<lotuspsychje> mar: install a supported ubuntu version from the topic please
<Humorousone> what is the default MTU size in ubuntu?
<v2016> mar: i have a problem with my wifi just like you told.
<BluesKaj> unmout the the usb , format it, then make sure it's unmounted again before using dd
<BluesKaj> nairwolf,
<lotuspsychje> v2016: ask your question + details to the channel please
<nairwolf> Ok, thank you so much BluesKaj ;)
<BluesKaj> nairwolf, glad to help
<v2016> lotuspsychje: hello, rtl8723be wifi driver is very unstable in ubuntu 16.04, it connects and works well, but in 20 minutes of use, it goes down, in 14.04 version i installed the driver of lwfinger but i don't know if i could use it in new version.
<lotuspsychje> v2016: you could try another realtek driver/firmware perhaps
<v2016> lotuspsychje: do you know some?
<lotuspsychje> v2016: think realteks website has latest linux drivers also
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | v2016
<ubottu> v2016: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<v2016> lotuspsychje: ok, i will check it out, thanks
<MonkeyDust> abb4s_  for freegate and psiphon, you need wine, is what i read here
<lotuspsychje> v2016: another option is also trying a higher kernel for a test on 16.04, perhaps kernel 4.6 or so
<abhishek> stuck at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1521173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521173 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0" [Medium,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> abhishek: system up to date to latest?
<v2016> lotuspsychje: i will try, 14.04 until 16.04 the improve was that the driver at least works! in 14.04 it didn't work even! Update kernel is a good way to securify the system too.
<lotuspsychje> v2016: did you clean install or upgrade?
<abhishek> lotuspsychje, yeah, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; Running kubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> abhishek: did you full-upgrade also? your kernel seems behind
<v2016> lotuspsychje: clean install
<abhishek> lotuspsychje, sudo apt-get full-upgrade; done
<abhishek> lotuspsychje, is my output http://askubuntu.com/questions/772182/pci-bus-error-on-startup-while-booting-into-login-screen-kubuntu-16-04/775529#775529
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.22.23 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> abhishek: try this kernel ^
<abhishek> lotuspsychje, 4.4.0-22-generic I have, how to update?
<lotuspsychje> abhishek: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade first
<lotuspsychje> abhishek: then sudo apt full-upgrade should do the trick
<abhishek> lotuspsychje, nothing happened, it is already latest it says
<abhishek> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lotuspsychje> abhishek: thats weird, did you clean install or upgrade?
<v2016> lotuspsychje: it's smart delete the old kernel?
<abhishek> lotuspsychje, I just ran the commands you mentioned. Can you elaborate more?
<lotuspsychje> v2016: well if the new kernel running fine, you choose yourself if you delete the older kernels
<lotuspsychje> abhishek: please answer my previous question first?
<v2016> abhishek: i think i know you, you are the guy of  itsfoss site?
<abhishek> lotuspsychje, I don't know what you are asking, please explain more
<bazhang> abhishek, what kernel version were you hoping to run, thats already the latest
<abhishek> v2016, no :)
<hisforever> Hi I would like to know where I can find the latest minetest download please
<bazhang> !info minetest
<ubottu> minetest (source: minetest): Multiplayer infinite-world block sandbox. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.13+repack-1build1 (xenial), package size 1573 kB, installed size 4751 kB
<Igor_> Hi, i have a problem while installing Ubuntu:
<bazhang> hisforever, from the package manager
<lotuspsychje> abhishek: i was wondering if you upgraded to 16.04 from a previous version
<abhishek> lotuspsychje, no a clean install. Sry I was confused before.
<hisforever> My package manger had version 4.12
<Igor_> E:Write error - write (28: No space left on device). E:IO Error saving source cache, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<MonkeyDust> !info minetest | hisforever
<ubottu> hisforever: minetest (source: minetest): Multiplayer infinite-world block sandbox. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.13+repack-1build1 (xenial), package size 1573 kB, installed size 4751 kB
<bazhang> abhishek, then thats the latest, what version did you hope to run
<abhishek> bazhang, this is my issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/772182/pci-bus-error-on-startup-while-booting-into-login-screen-kubuntu-16-04/775529#775529
<bazhang> abhishek, you were asking about getting a newer kernel
<lotuspsychje> abhishek: uname -a please?
<bazhang> abhishek, lets answer one issue at a time
<abhishek> lotuspsychje, Linux hp 4.4.0-22-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 12 22:03:46 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<abhishek> bazhang, yeah :). lotuspsychje thought I had an older I think.
<bazhang> abhishek, no, you asked for the newest
<lotuspsychje> abhishek: yeah, the bug showed older kernel
<abhishek> lotuspsychje, oh sry I have the same bug in the newer version.
<abhishek> bazhang, lotuspsychje any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> abhishek: did you try what the dev in the bug asked, a higher mainline kernel test?
<Bernzel> Is there any way of switching to KXStudio  from Ubuntu 14.04 without having to reinstall my whole drive?
<lotuspsychje> Bernzel: you could try ubuntu studio perhaps, if you like music apps?
<longsleep> Hey folks, i have a problem to start a lxd container, the error seems to be Operation not permitted - failed to remove mac_admin capability - i am running a custom Kernel, anyone got a hint?
<lotuspsychje> !studio | Bernzel
<ubottu> Bernzel: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<MonkeyDust> Bernzel  maybe ask in #ubuntustudio
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  was faste
<ousg> Hello anybody in here?
<MonkeyDust> r
<MonkeyDust> ousg  type   /names
<lotuspsychje> ousg: 1860 users
<ousg> okok
<ousg> I am having an issue with the installation of some library on ubuntu
<ousg> I am trying to use the JPEG library (for openGL) and this is what I get:
<ousg> JPEG library version: library is 80, caller expects 90
<ousg> I ve tried sudo apt-get install jpeglib-90
<ousg> but that doesn t work
<ousg> any idea /MonkeyDust ?
<ousg> \MonkeyDust
<jatt> libjpeg9
<lotuspsychje> !patience | ousg
<ubottu> ousg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ousg> ok :)
<Igor_> Hello, I have a problem while installing Ubuntu, installer is crashing and i get this message: E:Write error - write (28: No space left on device). E:IO Error saving source cache, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<abhishek> lotuspsychje, I didn't understand what it said in the report. Can you explain I can try quickly.
<ousg> \jatt Unable to locate package libjpeg9
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> abhishek: they ask to try a higher mainline kernel, as a test for your issue
<lotuspsychje> Igor_: ubuntu version? what kind of harddisk (brand)?
<Bernzel> MonkeyDust, Ok thanks I will. Just one quick one before I go there, if I were to upgrade to Ubuntu-Studio , would it be wise to do a backup? Is there any risk of having my drive cleansed or something?
<Igor_> @lotuspsychje it is the latest version of ubuntu, how can I check the hdd? I am using USB drive to install Ubuntu
<ousg> Any idea for my problem guys?
<ioria> !info libjpeg9
<ubottu> libjpeg9 (source: libjpeg9): Independent JPEG Group's JPEG runtime library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:9b-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 111 kB, installed size 271 kB
<lotuspsychje> Igor_: dualboot or singleboot?
<Hewdly> #cartoon-world
<ioria> ousg, are you on trusty ?
<jatt> ousg: what version of ubuntu are you using, libjpeg9 is in the repos
<Igor_> It was Windows XP before, I formated the harddrive and I want to install a fresh copy of Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Igor_: is your system uefi or not?
<mar> how can i upgrade from 15.04 to 16.04 i can't see upgrade button in update manager?
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | mar
<ubottu> mar: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ousg> \jatt i am using ubuntu 14.04
<Igor_> How i can check that? It is an old PC, from 2007.
<Igor_> I think it is BIOS
<MonkeyDust> Bernzel  it is always wise to backup
<ousg> strange that is exactly what I typed: sudo apt-get install libjpeg9
<ousg> and did nt work
<lotuspsychje> Igor_: oh probably not uefi then, you might wanna test the harddisk perhaps
<ioria> ousg, no libjpeg9 then
<ioria> ousg, it uses 8
<Igor_> Yes, but message says that is writing error in E:, but my USB drive with Ubuntu iso is E:
<BluesKaj> mar you can't without upgrading to 15.10 first, then 16.04
<lotuspsychje> Igor_: the installer trying to install on your usb stick perhaps?
<ousg> \ioria How can I solve that issue? Obviously it is not working now
<Igor_> How I can check that? I want to install it from USB drive (E:) to my HDD
<lotuspsychje> Igor_: does the ubuntu setup dont show your harddisk?
<BluesKaj> mar, best to backup your data and do a clen install of 16.04
<BluesKaj> clean
<Igor_> I can see my hard disk, and ntfs parititon with my data. I created a swap, / and /home partitions
<lotuspsychje> Igor_: you sure you did it right? as the installer chosen your E: ?
<ioria> ousg, no, you should compile from source... not a good idea, unless you know what are you doing
<Igor_> Please wait, I will restart the setup
<ousg> omg...
<Igor_> I forgot to mention, but I don't have this problem with Elementary
<abhishek> lotuspsychje, in that it mentioned adding these `pci=nomsi` or `pci=noaer` as kernel parameters.
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | Igor_
<ubottu> Igor_: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<abhishek> Can you explain what these mean, which one to use?
<tn> Does anyone use vivaldi on Fedora and Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> abhishek: did you try a higher kernel first?
<tn> Am wondering why Vivaldi on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS by default plays youtube with the entire width of the window whereas on Fedora it does not an I have to click an icon to make the video larger
<bekks> tn: How does that poll help you at all?
<Igor_> Yes, I followed that . As I said, I can install Elementary, but not Ubuntu
<Guest261> Hi, everyone. I have a question and maybe you can help me.
<bekks> tn: So are you using Ubuntu or Fedora?
<Guest261> My team develop a keyboard Layout for Togo-Africa and we want to put this keyboard layout in the ubuntu distribution.
<bekks> Guest261: You need to ask your question. :)
<Guest261> How we can achieve that?
<tn> both
<abhishek> lotuspsychje, which comment are you referring to ?
<Guest261> bekks, you have an idea how to achieve this?
<lotuspsychje> abhishek: #3
<bekks> Guest261: maybe you can submit a bug, and request that?
<Guest261> I already done that in launchpad
<Guest261> in the xkb-data package
<Guest261> but I dont know is that is enought
<Guest261> here is the link
<Guest261> https://cgit.freedesktop.org/xkeyboard-config/commit/?id=53452c901fcab08a43705c9aa79a5ec5642cca08
<bekks> Guest261: In case you want that to be included, you need to submit a bugreport for Ubuntu, on launchpad
<lotuspsychje> tn: try #vivaldi perhaps?
<BluesKaj> tn and you call one click a problem?
<Guest261> bekks, In the package xkb-data is ok?
<bekks> BluesKaj: I bet the main problem is flash :D
<bekks> Guest261: If thats where all the keyboard definitions are, yeah.
<Guest261> there is a way to contact to the ubuntu developers so they can see the report?
<bekks> Guest261: They way is to submit a bugreport.
<BluesKaj> bekks, yeah, where's our promised land HTML5?
<firman> when i plug in my ipad to laptop is detected as camera, in the past in willy were wolf ipad detected as computer, how to fix it?
<lotuspsychje> Guest261: the devs follow the bugreports, follow bekks advise
<abhishek> lotuspsychje, seems scary
<nairwolf> BluesKaj: there's still something I don't understand with file systems and table partitions... Or maybe my usb key is broken ? I want to format it in fat32 with this command : sudo mkfs.msdos -F 32 /dev/sdc
<Guest261> bekks, If I already done the report I must wait right? nothing else I can do?
<bekks> Guest261: You did a bug report, but NOT for the Ubuntu devs.
<nairwolf> and this is the return : mkfs.fat 3.0.28 (2015-05-16)
<nairwolf> mkfs.msdos: Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device '/dev/sdc' (use -I to override)
<nairwolf> someone understand that ?
<bekks> nairwolf: filesystems are created on partitions, normally. You need to create a partition.
<bekks> nairwolf: Then, you will have something like /dev/sdc1, and mkfs.msdos -F /dev/sdc1 will work.
<BluesKaj> nairwolf, recommend you use gparted for setting up partitions
<nairwolf> oh, ok, I need to create a partition first, and then, I format to fat32 ?
<lotuspsychje> firman: are you on 16.04? upgraded or clean install?
<BluesKaj> nairwolf, yes
<bekks> nairwolf: Why do you want fat32? :)
<nairwolf> yeah, but sometimes gparted seem to doesn't work, that's why I'm using cfdisk
<nairwolf> bekks: live usb
<BluesKaj> bekks, dd
<bekks> No need for formatting then.
<bekks> dd the iso to the stick, done.
<BluesKaj> never tried that withou formatting
<nairwolf> my computer is on gpt and my usb is on mbr do you think some issues can be possible between the two different systems ?
<firman> yes, iam on 16.04, clean install lotuspcychje
<nairwolf> my usb need to be on mbr because my second computer use mbr table partitions
<bekks> BluesKaj: dd will destroy the fat32 anyways.
<lotuspsychje> firman: can you browse your ipad or it doesnt mount as device?
<BluesKaj> bekks, right, never thought of that
<nairwolf> sudo parted -l returns me that the table partition used is "loop"...
<bekks> nairwolf: Forget about partitions, etc. all you need to do is creating the usb live stick.
<firman> i can do it, but i cant use iostransferGUI for drad n drop ebook and other good things
<nairwolf> bekks: yes, but I want to understand what's happen under the hood
<bekks> nairwolf: creating the live usb will destroy all partitions and filesystems.
<firman> ii can do it, but i cant use iostransferGUI for drad n drop ebook and other good things -> lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> nairwolf, just make sure your target partiton(s) are ready and formatted to ext4 , makes it easier
<BluesKaj> to install ubuntu
<bekks> BluesKaj: No need for ext4. It will be destroyed either.
<lotuspsychje> firman: where did you get that package?
<nairwolf> ok, so after creating a live usb, if I want to use this usb as a storage usb, I need to reformat it, right ?
<bekks> BluesKaj: No entire need to prepare partitions.
<bekks> nairwolf: If you reformat it, you will destroy the live functionality.
<BluesKaj> not on the usb , on the hdd
<bekks> BluesKaj: No need for preparing partitions or filesystems before installing.
<firman> lotuspsychje: what packages do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> firman: iostransferGUI
<freerider> hi
<nairwolf> bekks: yes, once it's installed I don't need it ;)
<nairwolf> so the 'loop' partition table is what is used for live usb, right ?
<bekks> nairwolf: No.
<nairwolf> I'm starting to write the image with dd
<bekks> nairwolf: the content of the ISO is written to the usb, and when booting it, the iso is booted.
<firman> from this site: http://tunesviewer.sourceforge.net/ios-transfer-made-easier/
<BluesKaj> it's easier to use manual partitoning then just install to / and set the /home moutpoint ..prepartitioning works for me
<bekks> BluesKaj: It is not.
<BluesKaj> maybe not for you
<nairwolf> yes, bekks, but if you type "parted -l" what is supposed to be the partition table ?
<lotuspsychje> firman: its not really an official ubuntu package, contact the maintainer perhaps
<bekks> BluesKaj: There is no entire need to do that BEFORE using the installer. You can do all that in the installer.
<lotuspsychje> firman: also look in your tail -f /var/log/syslog what happens when you connect ipad
<bekks> nairwolf: Which does not exist, since it was overwritten. An ISO file has no partition table.
<firman> lotuspsychje: its work well when iam still on willy, yes this is just python scrypt then i make it executable as app
<nairwolf> bekks: so I suppose it's why I see "loop"
<BluesKaj> I don't trust the installer/partitioner, never have never will
<nairwolf> Verify, parted returns something
<lotuspsychje> firman: we dont support external apps from ppa sorry...try to look for errors on the raw ipad connection in syslog
<nairwolf> BluesKaj: You use 'dd' to create usb live ?
<bekks> BluesKaj: Which doesnt qualify paranoia as "easier" ;)
<bekks> nairwolf: Do you?
<freerider> Is there a official way to "turn off" ibus in 16.04 without killing all the daemons?
<BluesKaj> nairwolf, not always, disk creator works well too, but dd is faster
<lotuspsychje> freerider: can you explain a bit what its for?
<nairwolf> bekks: what do you mean by "do you?" ?
<nairwolf> BluesKaj: ok
<bekks> nairwolf: you asked wether BluesKaj uses dd - do you use dd?
<freerider> its the thing to switch keyboard layout
<nairwolf> oh, yes, BluesKaj helped me to learn how to use dd
<lotuspsychje> freerider: yes, but what are you trying to do?
<bekks> lotuspsychje: He's trying not to use it, I guess :)
<nairwolf> I'm actually trying to write it with dd but it seems there is something wrong.
<bekks> nairwolf: So which command line are you using?
<nairwolf> 'dd' is running for few minutes, and nothing happens
<lotuspsychje> !ibus | freerider
<MonkeyDust> freerider  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/510430/disable-ibus-in-ubuntu-14-04
<ubottu> freerider: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<bekks> nairwolf: What do you expect? :)
<firman> lotuspsychje this my syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/16555249/
<freerider> having a problem when using firejail and chromium...cannot type into the browser because of ibus
<bekks> nairwolf: It will take several minutes.
<nairwolf> sudo dd if=/path/to/image.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M status=progress && sync
<nairwolf> I've tried it few hours ago, and the output was dynamic
<bekks> nairwolf: So wait until it is finished.
<bekks> nairwolf: I've never seen a "status" option for dd.
<nairwolf> the status option is supposed to give you some reports
<nairwolf> oh, it works !
<BluesKaj> probly  a progress indicator
<nairwolf> it just that the progress option wasn't dynamic
<nairwolf> yes, it's a progress indicator
<lotuspsychje> firman: could be a xenial bug in usbmuxd, perhaps file a new !bug ?
<lotuspsychje> firman: and attach your syslog warning to the bug please, ipad version, steps tried
<Dammit> hi guys can you help
<ioria> it's new coming with 16.04 GNU Coreutils 8.24+)
<Dammit> i have way too many packages that do stuff to each other
<Dammit> i want to completely reset ubuntu
<Dammit> how do i do it
<Dammit> without reinstalling\
<lotuspsychje> Dammit: recoverymode+
<Dammit> ok
<Dammit> so i go to recoverymode and then what ?
<lotuspsychje> Dammit: then fix broken packages, and purge all stuff you wanna remove
<Dammit> too many packages like way above 100
<Dammit> i want to kind of factory reset it
<bekks> Dammit: Then either uninstall them, or reinstall.
<Dammit> too many packages like i said
<Dammit> .....
<Dammit> i just want to completely erase this pc
<lotuspsychje> Dammit: you can purge multiple packages from 1 line
<Dammit> still
<Dammit> too much
<lotuspsychje> Dammit: follow bekks advise
<Dammit> would rather wait a month and get enough money to buy a usb stick and reinstall  ubuntu
<Dammit> any other option ?
<freerider> @MonkeyDust this applied only to 14.04 and I'm on 16.04
<nairwolf> If I'm typing 'sudo parted -l' it says me this message (translated from french) "the descriptor of the driver says the bloc size is 2048 bytes but Linux says it's 512 bytes"
<lotuspsychje> Dammit: buy an usb stick from ubuntu.com :p
<nairwolf> have you ever seen that ?
<bekks> nairwolf: On the live usb?
<nairwolf> yes !
<bekks> nairwolf: Ignore it.
<nairwolf> and I couldn't boot from it !
<firman> lotuspsychje, i dont understand, what should i do?
<bekks> nairwolf: what was the exact command line you were using for dd?
<lotuspsychje> firman: you have a launchpad account?
<nairwolf> sudo dd if=/path/to/image.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M status=progress
<bekks> nairwolf: thats a template only.
<bekks> nairwolf: what was the exact command line you were using for dd?
<lotuspsychje> !launchpad | firman register yourself here
<ubottu> firman register yourself here: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<firman> yes, i have
<lotuspsychje> firman: then from a terminal: ubuntu-bug usbmuxd
<nairwolf> sudo dd if=xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M status=progress
<lotuspsychje> firman: and write your story to the bug, attach syslog errors
<firman> okay i got it lotuspsychje
<nairwolf> I want to try dd again
<bekks> nairwolf: Tell us the errors on boot instead.
<nairwolf> there is not errors on boot displayed, just nothing happened and I boot from my hdd
<nairwolf> the first time i used dd, I added this option oflag=direct, do you know this option ?
<bekks> nairwolf: So boot from your usb.
<bekks> nairwolf: What if I know about oflag?
<bekks> nairwolf: Stop using dd options which arent needed :)
<nairwolf> yes, have you ever used this option oflat=direct ?
<nairwolf> last time it worked with this option. Now it doesn't work
<nairwolf> and, now, I don't have used it
<nairwolf> I've tried to boot from the usb, but it
<bekks> nairwolf: you dont need anything else than: sudo dd if=xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M
<nairwolf> but nothing happened and the bios used the hdd to boot
<nairwolf> that's what I've used bekks.
<bekks> nairwolf: Did you sit in front of your computer and prayed for booting from USB, or did you configure your BIOS to boot from USB?
<bekks> nairwolf: And NO, you were using an additional option.
<nairwolf> I configure my BIOS to boot from USB
<nairwolf> I will try without option (just bs=1M)
<nairwolf> you said no need to reformat the usb key right ?
<nairwolf> The usb key is unmounted by the way
<bekks> nairwolf: No.
<bekks> nairwolf: I told you that you dont need to format the usb at all, all the time.
<nairwolf> that's what I wanted to say. we agree
<nairwolf> sorry for my english
<valerik> hi guys,  i just found out about IRC. So I'm just checking this out
<lotuspsychje> !support | valerik welcome
<ubottu> valerik welcome: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<nairwolf> bekks: it's finished, I will try with the computer (configured to boot on usb)
<jason__> can anyone help me with a wifi driver?
<lotuspsychje> !details | jason__
<ubottu> jason__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<abhishek> hey !!
<jason__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325317
<valerik> guys what do you talk about here? discussing problems with the system?
<abhishek> I takes 2min 16sec to boot in my kubuntu 16.04, output of `systemd-analyze blame` http://paste.ubuntu.com/16555729/ , output of `sudo journalctl` http://paste.ubuntu.com/16555831/. Any way to speed this up?
<lotuspsychje> valerik: yes, ubuntu support questions only here
<nairwolf> something wrong happened
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | valerik for other chat
<ubottu> valerik for other chat: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> jason__: system up to date to latest?
<nairwolf> [drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915] *ERROR* CPU pipe B FIFO underrun
<jason__> yes, apt-get update done
<nairwolf> and : "A start job is running for Ubuntu live CD installer)
<bekks> nairwolf: And we have to guess when, what you were doing, etc.?
<nairwolf> Just put the usb, and start the computer.
<nairwolf> And it's supposed to boot from usb
<lotuspsychje> jason__: sudo apt upgrade and sudo apt full-upgrade also?
<nairwolf> It's well configured because I've done that a million times
<jason__> not full upgrade, will try now
<lotuspsychje> jason__: have tried dongle on usb 2 or 3 port also?
<jason__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jason__> should clarify this is on a beagle board
<jason__> arm
<lotuspsychje> !arm | jason__ perhaps they might know?
<ubottu> jason__ perhaps they might know?: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<nairwolf> bekks: ok, I've tried again (put the usb and start the computer). I see the first images of Xubuntu, and then, the same output
<nairwolf> It's with 16.04
<nairwolf> already installed on this computer
<lotuspsychje> jason__: thats a specific kernel for arm right?
<bekks> nairwolf: which output?
<jason__> yes, but everything is there to make it work.
<jason__> uname -r
<jason__> 4.4.6-ti-r15
<nairwolf> [drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915] *ERROR* CPU pipe B FIFO underrun
<lotuspsychje> jason__: perhaps a new bug against it?
<bekks> nairwolf: And what happens then?
<nairwolf> "A start job is running for Ubuntu live CD installer"
<bekks> nairwolf: And what happens then?
<nairwolf> it's blocked on this
<jason__> so, from what you see it should be working?
<nairwolf> after the last message, I have a counter (3min 20s / no limit)
<lotuspsychje> jason__: well ralink chipsets can be a hard time in sole cases
<jason__> great
<bekks> nairwolf: So try using the server iso instead, it provides a text installer.
<lotuspsychje> jason__: fixxed one in eht past with linux-firmware once..not sure if its your case
<nairwolf> ok
<lotuspsychje> jason__: perhaps play with modprobe and linux-firmware for your chipset?
<jason__> says I have the latest version of linux-firmware. Might just be this cheap dongle
<lotuspsychje> jason__: or other arm kernel version test?
<jason__> I have tried about 3 kernals
<lotuspsychje> right
<jason__> kernels
<jason__> and debian!
<lotuspsychje> jason__: try the arm channel or new !bug
<jason__> there is an ubuntu arm channel?
<lotuspsychje> jason__: yes, posted you the factoid above
<lotuspsychje> jason__: doublecheck also this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760838/wifi-ralink-does-not-work-on-ubuntu-16-04
<ShekharReddy>  i removed apache2 using sudo apt-get purge apache2* and reinstalled. Now i get a different default pages on localhost and IP addr
<ShekharReddy> > https://snag.gy/ZpHTjn.jpg  it is different from  https://snag.gy/PEJxef.jpg  https://snag.gy/0fx2GT.jpg
<ShekharReddy> it is annoying
<abhishek> any suggestions?
<jason__> why do you think the dmesg keeps repeating the same thing?
<bekks> jason__: What does dmesg tells you why it does?
<jason__> well it looks like it is constantly rebooting the dongle
<bekks> jason__: Rebooting which dongle?
<bekks> jason__: Can you pastebin the dmesg output please?
<ShekharReddy> lotuspsychje:  ^^ could you look into above
<ShekharReddy> issue
<jason__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325317
<bekks> jason__: I dont see the full output of dmesg there.
<lotuspsychje> !apache | ShekharReddy
<ubottu> ShekharReddy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<lotuspsychje> ShekharReddy: see also the #httpd channel
<ShekharReddy> no reply from there
<ShekharReddy> intially tried there
<lotuspsychje> ShekharReddy: re-ask here once in a while and be patient :p
<ShekharReddy> BTW I am shekhar changed to nick ShekharReddy as u suggested earlier today
<ShekharReddy> lotuspsychje:  thnx
<Guest94917> no
<Guest94917> where'd my name go??
<lotuspsychje> Guest94917: type /nick yournick
<jason__> enjoy http://pastebin.com/Yswp9jhR
<jason__> bekks http://pastebin.com/Yswp9jhR
<bekks> jason__: "Warning: unsupported EEPROM version 0d
<rajiv1>  I did a fresh install of kubuntu 16.04. Why sometimes when installing a package by using "apt-get install <<package name>>, the package has been broken.? How to successfully complete the installation of that same package?
<bekks> jason__: That thing isnt supported by the driver you are using.
<jason__> apparently that is not important
<ioria> jason__, if you don't come up with a fix, take a look here (idk if it works on arm) https://github.com/kuba-moo/mt7601u
<lotuspsychje> rajiv1: wich package did fail?
<MonkeyDust> rajiv1  first, use this custom script, then try again ... I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<bekks> jason__: Really, why isnt that important?
<rajiv1> lotuspsychje: wine has failed to install after 79%
<lotuspsychje> rajiv1: ok, try what MonkeyDust advised
<jason__> I have trolled the net for days thinking that was the problem, but a site (which i can't find now) states it is not a problem. I have plugged the dongle into my pc that runs the same kernal, same error, but it works fine
<lotuspsychje> jason__: did you compare firmware versions with sudo lshw -C network ?
<jason__> when I make that repo I get this error http://pastebin.com/7Bh3L6Hb
<jason__> The dongle does not appear when I sudo lshw -C network.
<lotuspsychje> jason__: does it list at lsusb?
<jason__> yes
<jason__> Bus 001 Device 116: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter
<lotuspsychje> jason__: perhaps dig into full syslog why driver doesnt stick?
<lotuspsychje> jason__: check this one out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-mt7601u-148f7601-wi-fi-adapter-installation
<lucas-arg> guys ubuntu changes my fonts in topmenu bar randomly
<lucas-arg> i have to reconfigure them in gnome-tweak-tool restart unity to make them look ok again
<lucas-arg> i dont know whats changing them
<jason__> yes i have seen that one but git clone https://github.com/porjo/mt7601.git is 404
<BluesKaj> bekks, have you seen a situation where users with dual boot Windows and Ubuntu on UEFI/GPT laptops take over 2 mins to boot into Ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> just over 1 min here ... Startup finished in 7.458s (kernel) + 58.020s (userspace) = 1min 5.479s
<lotuspsychje> jason__: can you change stuff from bios in that arm board?
<jason__> what in particular?
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, I had a situation way back on 15.04 where my boot time was over 2mins , but this is an old BIOS machine with kubuntu only
<lotuspsychje> jason__: well i recall fixing a ralink card, by branching the card into another pci port, in your case its an usb dongle, perhaps usb related issues?
<lotuspsychje> jason__: update bios, try safe bios defaults load,change usb bios settings?
<lotuspsychje> jason__: the other pc your dongle works on, does it have usb 2.0 or 3.0?
<rahul_kummi> guys can someone elaborate how different is unity from the gnome version
<lotuspsychje> !unity | rahul_kummi
<ubottu> rahul_kummi: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<rahul_kummi> thank you ubottu
<rahul_kummi> what would be a common bash command to open different files in their extension specific viewers
<EriC^^> xdg-open *
<rahul_kummi> when i use the xdg-open to view a pdf file, i am not directed to the evince viewer rathee
<rahul_kummi> rather i am directed to the gnome viewer
<GnomeKris> Anyone in here play witcher 2: assassins of kings?
<MonkeyDust> GnomeKris  that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<GnomeKris> I think it's appropriate, because I'm having an issue getting it to run
<GnomeKris> But thanks for the suggestion MonkeyDust
<AbsurdTech> GnomeKris: I do :D
<GnomeKris> AbsurdTech ubuntu gnome 14.04? and have you had any issues?
<AbsurdTech> I've to run it actually
<AbsurdTech> Got it a week ago since witcher 3 was pretty good
<GnomeKris> So you haven't played it yet?
<AbsurdTech> Not yet.
<GnomeKris> I'll be on here all day, if you get a chance, could you give it a shot for me? I'm running into an issue where the tutorial will play through every time, but when I start a new game (weather or not I do the tut first), it crashes after the intro fmv.
<OerHeks> GnomeKris, you better seek support in #winehq
<M-DarthShader> Hey guys. I got a problem. I have kubuntu 16.04. Last night, I got screen with "login thingy broken, press ctrl alt f2, type loginctl unlock-sessions, ctrl alt f7 and you're good". It helped, I didn't think much of it. This morning I can't see the login screen (black screen, even though my monitor is receiving signal). Pressing ctrl alt f2 drops me down into a command line prompt, but I don't know what to do next.
<M-DarthShader> *after shutting down last night and turning the PC on this morning.
<GnomeKris> OerHeks. I'm not playing in wine
<GnomeKris> I hate wine.
<GnomeKris> What's steams channel?
<MonkeyDust> GnomeKris  #ubuntu-steam
<nickanon> How to install python-pip in ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install python3-pip
<nickanon> I was asking for pythonV2.7.11
<MonkeyDust> nickanon  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<OerHeks> nickanon, why?  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ships without python 2
<OerHeks> Python 3.5 is default
<nickanon> IS pip installed by default in 16.04?
<OerHeks> type : pip -h # and see
<swimm3r> Hello all. I want to create an USB stick with Ubuntu live and a Persistor partition. Someone can help me?
<daniele_> Hello everyone
<daniele_> I'm having some issue with standby on my laptop
<swimm3r> with this... http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows I can not  create the persistor partition
<daniele_> When I turn on my PC from standby I have only a black sreen and I can't do anything
<slee> hi, i'm running an app in terminal with stdout app > somefile , but '>' isn't overwriting the file, it's appending
<MonkeyDust> slee  try with the 'tee' command
<slee> MonkeyDust, app | tee somefile ...still apppending
<UBook_> !Ook Erich von Daniken - Chariots of the Gods- Unsolved Mysteries of the Past (retail) (epub).rar  ::INFO:: 4.1MB
<ubottu> UBook_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> slee  just tried, overwrites here
<slee> weird
<MonkeyDust> slee  i did... ls|tee blah ... then df -h|tee blah
<clincks> Hello guys, someone here to help me with ubuntu + xen networking configuration ? The wiki is not helping me...
<slee> MonkeyDust, aah, ok, it overwrites each time you run the command...ok, here's what i'm wanting to do...this app runs nonstop, sending out data, how can i have stdout overwrite the file on the fly with each new string of data being sent out?
<MonkeyDust> slee  guess you need a script for that ... like: if (output file exists), delete that file
<pa> hello! anyone with a dvb-s2 card pointed at Hotbird 13E in here?
<Humorousone> hello
<Humorousone> who here is on 16.04 release?
<Humorousone> desktop.
<MonkeyDust> Humorousone  ask your question and wait
<Humorousone> It's less of a question.. I'm trying to find out if something is reproducible
<Humorousone> When I snap windows to the left, and then hit maximise, the window shoots up off the screen
<Humorousone> You know what, ignore me. It's stopped doing it 0_o
<vikas> Hello all, I'm trying to install lxml in ubuntu 14.04 but it has some dependency on libxslt-dev and if I try to install this it shows you have held broken packages. Any help is very much appreciated :)
<MonkeyDust> vikas  you too:  first, use this custom script, then try again ... I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<vikas> MonkeyDust, thanks! I'll try that
<MonkeyDust> vikas  also useful: sudo apt -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<coraxx> n e 1 noticed different/weird behaviour of desktop icons (*.desktop files) in Ubuntu 16.04 ?  ...can't move them and when I try it tries to copy the icon
<coraxx> ...how do I fix ... would like to have some URL link (.desktop icons) on my desktop.
<EriC^^> coraxx: move them from where to where
<user_> Hi
<user_> How I can stopping some application from running with startup?
<coraxx> EriC^^: From one area of the screen to another
<EriC^^> user_: which ubuntu and application?
<coraxx> EriC^^: Ubuntu 16.04  ... and just a simple .desktop file placed in the "Desktop" folder. (contains an URL to askubunut.com)
<coraxx> EriC^^: ahh sorry ...didn't see you weren't talking to me ;-)
<user_> EriC^^ I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and I installed oracle-XE and I want stop it from running with startup
<user_> in general How we can stop some applications from running at startup?
<EriC^^> user_: sudo systemctl disable <service>
<EriC^^> coraxx: that's pretty odd
<yang> Is 16.04. LTS xenial upgrade for 14.04. LTS trusty ?
<coraxx> EriC^^: yup...very odd
<EriC^^> coraxx: i can drag them around if i copy a .desktop file from /usr/share/applications
<EriC^^> yang: yes, it's not available yet as an upgrade path
<coraxx> EriC^^: I can too on my Ubuntu 14.04 ...and all the other installation ...but not on my newly installed laptop with version 16.04
<Batata> Hi everyone, I need some help. I havent used a PC for a while and I forgot the Username, also now it doesnt have a GUI
<EriC^^> Batata: boot into recovery mode from grub and reset the password
<Batata> But I know the password
<EriC^^> coraxx: 16.04 here as well
<coraxx> EriC^^: try "dragging" a weburl from Firefox to the "Desktop" ...and then try to move the icon from one part of the screen to another
<EriC^^> Batata: oh, thought you said password there
<EriC^^> Batata: it should say your username in the login gui, you don't get that right now?
<yang> EriC^^: upgrade path ?
<EriC^^> yang: yeah, sudo do-release-upgrade
<flamsky> I have update from 14.04 to 16.04 using sudo
<Batata> It doesnt sho the login and the GUI
<squinty> coraxx, barfs here too
<flamsky> update manager -d
<Batata> It boots right into the desktop
<zykotick9> Batata: if you have a terminal, "ls /home" should list your user names
<coraxx> squinty: you have the same issue ?
<drama> Batata, logout and look at the login screen
<Batata> But I cant also acessórios terminal, just TTY
<EriC^^> coraxx: aha seems to do the same here
<drama> Batata, you said you boot right into the desktop
<Batata> I cant logout because it doesnt have a GUI/login
<user_> EriC^^ Thank you , God bless you.
<user_> bye!
<coraxx> EriC^^: ok :)  ... so feature ? ..or bug ?
<Batata> Yeah, once I boot it doesnt  ask for password, it boots into the desktop, but it doesnt have GUI and I cant open terminal
<drama> Batata, what's your vid card? R9 ?
<squinty> coraxx, yes on some things.  "links" work fine but Examples folder (not sure where that came from..seems to be part of the original install) when being moved, will duplicate and rename itself
<EriC^^> coraxx: i'd guess it's a bug in nautilus
<Batata> Thanks, solved it, I found my username in /home, now I dont have a GUI
<Batata> @drama its a NVIDIA ION
<bekks> Batata: presctrl alt f1, and get a terminal. :)
<bekks> Batata: press ctrl+alt+f1 ;)
<squinty> coraxx,  here if I save the url page to disk and then use the "make link" in nautilus to point to the html file, it can be dragged to anywhere on the desktop
<coraxx> squinty: yup. ... I'm just reading up on bugs reported on the issue ...it only seems to be .desktop-files with the "Link"-parameter that this issue affects.
<coraxx> squinty, EriC^^ :  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1278437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1278437 in Nautilus "can't move link type .desktop files around on desktop" [Medium,Fix released]
<coraxx> squinty: funny ... it was already reported for Ubuntu 14.04 ...and I'm running 14.04 on my Workstation right now and the can move my link-icons fine ...however on my newly installed Ubuntu 16.04, (where I'm assuming a newer version of Nautilus is running) the problem still persists
<coraxx> *the = I
<curlyears> *whew*   a bit off topic, but does any0onoe know what happened to #raspberrypi?  I haven't been able to connect with that channel for days
<xangua> curlyears: /j #freenode
<squinty> coraxx,  yep running 16.04 here too.
<llwalahoop> Hi! How do I find broken packages, so that I can try to fix them?
<Habbie> llwalahoop, what kind of broken do you mean?
<llwalahoop> Habbie: Sry, I'll try to specify. I tried to install keepassx from the source code and I managed to do that following the instructions at https://github.com/keepassx/keepassx/blob/master/README.md#from-source. Some of the packages were not installed because of broken packages. Now the error message does not specify which the packages are. Maybe they are held, I do not know.
<Habbie> oh
<Habbie> llwalahoop, what step is failing?
<squinty> coraxx,  the last comment on that page is interesting and points to current users experiencing the same problem.
<coraxx> squinty: yup..the funny one right :-)
<squinty> coraxx, yep lol
<Annoyed> Greetings
<llwalahoop> Habbie: Hmm, is there a pastebin and how can I make use of it?
<Simplar> Hello. I would like to ask, where can I get Ubuntu drivers for Upvel UA-211WNU wifi adapter? Thanks!
<shantaram> how do i change my system name?
<Habbie> llwalahoop, pastebin.com works, and you can copy paste to it from your terminal into a browser
<llwalahoop> Habbie: I've possibly got something helpful in the terminal.
<Habbie> ok
<shantaram> how do i change my system name?
<OerHeks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<squinty> !pastebin | llwalahoop
<ubottu> llwalahoop: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> Simplar, is there a driver offered in the driver util?
<OerHeks> Simplar, type driver in dash and the tools hould pop up
<neruda> hi, mps-youtube is downloading audio tracks to webm format, and even though i see the entire download proceed normally, the end result is just a small 300 bytes (!) file
<neruda> this only happens on some tracks, others are completely normal, anything ideas?
<llwalahoop> Habbie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16563419/
<shantaram> i wanna change my system name sid@home-Lenovo-ideapad-100-14IBY:~$
<shantaram> whatever is after the @
<shantaram> i wanna change that
<Habbie> shantaram, OerHeks answered your question
<OerHeks> shantaram, are you on debian??
<Habbie> llwalahoop, do you remember doing anything in the past to cause packages to be held?
<shantaram> ubuntu
<shantaram> sorry i didnt see ty
<llwalahoop> Habbie: No, I don't recall anything such.
<Habbie> llwalahoop, then try installing qtbase5-dev explicitly
<llwalahoop> Thanks squinty !
<Habbie> llwalahoop, by the way, why are you building keepassx from sourcE?
<shantaram> it still shows that.
<llwalahoop> Habbie: I did not find any other way to install the latest version. I could not find it in the repos. And I thought it might be good to practice.
<Annoyed> Samba has been driving me nuts since the badlock patch a month or so ago... sometimes windows clients can write to shares, other times they can't. Seems to be related to various patches that come out.. but most recently, I was able to write to it till the updates on 5/17 & 19, but there were no samba updates logged in dpkg.log on those dates.. Anyone have any idea what might be going on?
<Habbie> llwalahoop, hmm, i see it in the universe repos
<shantaram> OerHeks: still shows sid@home-Lenovo-ideapad-100-14IBY:~$
<Habbie> shantaram, we cannot help you if you don't show us what you did
<shantaram> i did hostname ubuntu-laptop
<llwalahoop> Habbie: Ok. I'm running lubuntu 14.04. Is that the reason why I can't find it?
<Habbie> llwalahoop, no
<shantaram> llwalahoop: do a sudo apt-get update maybe?
<Habbie> -> shantaram
<Habbie> do that
<Habbie> then show us 'apt-cache search keepass'
<Annoyed> Guess I'll try #Samba
<Simplar> I've found a Linux driver here: http://downloads.upvel.ru/UA-211WNU/driver/
<Simplar> But I can't compile it using sudo make
<shantaram> ok
<Simplar> it says config is missing but it's in place
<shantaram> now i cant seem to be able to open any apps
<shantaram> brb
<llwalahoop> Habbie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16563962/
<Habbie> llwalahoop, well there you go
<llwalahoop> Habbie: I succeeded in compiling it and installing, but still some packages are obviously broken. Synaptic shows the latest versino is 0.4.3, but I installed version 2.0.2. I did not get the latest version by updating apt-get. I still don't know how to find broken packages and how to fix them.
<ducasse> Simplar: if i were you i would not use a driver from a random russian site...
<Simplar> ducase: it's their official site
<juan_> hola alguien habla español
<squinty> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Simplar> I basically need to install rtl8712 driver
<Simplar> for ubuntu 16.04
<Simplar> to make usb wifi work
<Simplar> and i'm looking for a way to do it
<juan_> comu install adobe flash player en xubuntu 16.04
<juan_> hola
<xangua> !flash | juan_ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> juan_ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xangua> For Firefox
<squinty> juan_,  http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<drama> Simplar, read all the way to the right way at the bottom of the page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1759004
<Simplar> drama: isn't that for an old Linux kernel?
<Simplar> Ubuntu 16.04 uses 4.2 kernel
<mercuryfs> Hello Ppl! any idea y crontab -e works for centos 7 fine but does not work for xenserver 6.5?
<squinty> 4.4 is current kernel
<Simplar> Still, how to install this driver to 4.4?
<Simplar> I doubt sudo make will work on 4.4 kernel for 2.6-kernel adapted driver
<c3l> It is clear that \sum_{k=0}^N e^{2 \pi i k / N} = 1, how to show \sum_{k=0}^N e^{2 \pi i k n / N} = 1 for any nonzero integer n?
<squinty> c3l, wrong channel perhaps? :-)
<c3l> squinty, oops, thanks!
<llwalahoop> Habbie: Sry I lost my connection. Did you maybe comment something after 'llwalahoop, well there you go'?
<Habbie> llwalahoop, no, but i'm unclear on what the issue is now
<noobquestion> i'm booted from ubuntu usb stick trying to get files off of my failing HDD(10504 bad sectors) onto a backup HDD; to copy the files i need permission so i'm using `sudo -i` to copy files. my question is, when i install a new ubuntu on a real HHD, will i be able to copy the files off of the backup HDD?
<Habbie> noobquestion, with sudo, of course, without, depends on how permissions are set
<noobquestion> Habbie: do you mean how permissions are set ... on the backup drive?
<OerHeks> noobquestion, permissions on ext3/4 can be altered, on fat32/ntfs no worry
<Habbie> noobquestion, yes, and how the copy has set them
<llwalahoop> Habbie: Ok. I was curious to find out how to find broken packages, as apt-get informs me there are those. And how to fix them. Or if they are not necessary, how to get rid of them.
<nomic> z.
<Habbie> llwalahoop, did you try apt-get install on that broken package as i suggested?
<OerHeks> llwalahoop, if yu have broken packages, linux gives a clue howto fix with -f
<noobquestion> OerHeks: hmm i did format the new backup drive to be ext4... maybe i should have done it to be fat32/ntfs?
<OerHeks> noobquestion, whatever you like
<Habbie> noobquestion, if you want to be able to read it outside of linux, fat32 or ntfs may make sense
<noobquestion> OerHeks: cool, thanks. also is it ok to copy files off of the HDD even with the bad sectors present?
<noobquestion> Habbie: ah that makes sense, thanks
<noobquestion> is it possible to sudo into the failing HDD's credentials from the liveCD/bootable usb stick?
<craptalk> i am using lubuntu 16.04, and my screen start flickering, also using xorg nvidia graphic driver, how can i fix this problem?
<craptalk> it doesnt appear so in ubuntu mate at previous release
<craptalk> #windows10
<Habbie> noobquestion, just sudo, you will be root, and you will be able to read the HDD
<llwalahoop> Habbie: I'm sorry I must have missed that message. Yes, I tried that, and this is what happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16565981/
<Habbie> llwalahoop, well add those to the line
<Habbie> llwalahoop, but, there is something wrong with your system, please audit your apt-get config and sources.list files to see if you did anything weird
<noobquestion> Habbie: yup that's what i'm doing now but i'm thinking about later when i'm booted from a new HDD with new credentials then i'll need sudo to read any of the files on the backup drive (since it's copied as the liveCD's root)... unless i'm misunderstanding this concept
<Habbie> noobquestion, yes, probably true
<llwalahoop> OerHeks: I ask you to be a little more specific with 'how to fix with -f', for I'm quite new with these things.
<noobquestion> Habbie: oh shoot lol, is there anything i can do to prevent that?  i want to copy personal settings files too... unless i have to boot with failing HDD to copy files out?
<Habbie> noobquestion, why do you want to prevent that? you're copying to your HDD now, then later you will copy back to your new system or whatever, fix the permissions, done
<craptalk> i want to create bootable windows usb on linux, i was using terminal and disk creator default by linux, still i cant make it work, please help?
<noobquestion> Habbie: "fix the permissions" how exactly does that work? isn't that unsafe if anyone can copy stuff from other people's HDD and then just "fix permissions" to read the files?
<baizon> craptalk: https://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-using-ubuntu
<BluesKaj> craptalk, don't think that's possible ...yet
<baizon> noobquestion: ofc it is unsave, but else if you lose your linux accout you would lose all files
<baizon> noobquestion: for that you have encryption
<noobquestion> baizon: lol that makes sense now
<noobquestion> baizon: so what do i do to "fix permission" once i'm on the new HDD?
<baizon> noobquestion: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/chown.1.html
<baizon> noobquestion: you can do that recursively on a folder and change the permissions
<llwalahoop> Habbie: Ok. Many thanks to you. It is clear that I have a lot of practicing to do. I believe that trying to compile keepassx lead to problems in dependencies: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16566296/
<Habbie> llwalahoop, there is definitely something wrong with your sources.list files
<noobquestion> baizon: that's super helpful, i can start copying files over now and have enough to read, thanks!
<llwalahoop> Habbie: I think I'll look into this later on. The problem seems bigger than I thought.
<noobquestion> baizon: it's probably too late to run like `chckdisk` on the old HDD right?
<baizon> noobquestion: no problem, wish you a nice day
<SchrodingersScat> !fsck | noobquestion
<ubottu> noobquestion: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<baizon> noobquestion: i dont know whats your problem
<Archeus_> hey
<Archeus_> does anyone know about installing game through wine ?
<llwalahoop> Habbie: Could you look at my sources.list? What would be the easiest way to show it?
<noobquestion> baizon: i got input/output error when trying to log in a few days ago and from interwebs it says it's probably HDD failing(since i was stupid not to do backups before i'm now trying to get my files out of the failing HDD) from the GUI program `disks` it says there are 10504 bad sectors...
<baizon> Archeus_: well its windows like so no problem i guess, just click on the exe?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Archeus_ it's easier if you ask your real question, if anyone has an answer they'll likely respond.
<ubottu> Archeus_ it's easier if you ask your real question, if anyone has an answer they'll likely respond.: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Archeus_> well some error appears
<Archeus_> like the following
<Datz> Hi, I've installed phpmyadmin, and after I was getting a error when at the web interface complaining that mbstring wasn't available, I've installed mbstring, but now I'm getting a server error (500) can anyone help?
<baizon> noobquestion: backup your data? if it reports bad sectors that data is lost, but you can copy the rest
<Archeus_> An internal system error occurred . Please refer to DXError.log and DirextX.log in your windows folder to determine the problem
<SchrodingersScat> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<noobquestion> baizon: thanks for the help!
<SchrodingersScat> Archeus_: ^ #winehq might be able to give you more specific help about those logs.
<baizon> Archeus_: +1 what SchrodingersScat wrote
<Archeus_> wht ?
<Archeus_> oh
<Archeus_> im going there then
<Archeus_> btw r ppl online there ?
<SchrodingersScat> no idea, I try to avoid wine
<pathworker> question re ubuntu 16.4(64 bit edition, , is there a known issue with getting wireles coonectivity on a Lenovo c260 all in one(tryig the distro in live mode prior to a full install).
<SynDM>  hi guys, i need some help. I'm tryin to make a bootable usb stick with multiple Isos
<Archeus_> k
<baizon> SynDM: is that even possible?
<uruk> how to save session ubuntu 15.10 unity?
<SchrodingersScat> baizon: yes, there's software that will load multiple iso's, and so likely a manual way with grub too.
<baizon> SynDM: yes it is
<SynDM> Actually yes, there are tons of programs that allow u to do that, but none of them uses GPT partition table, so it's impossible to recognize it in a uefi laptop =/
<baizon> SynDM: well that is thanks to microsoft
<baizon> uruk: http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/how-to-save-and-restore-unity-session.html
<SynDM> baizon: yep i know, but actually i don't want to wipe windows from my laptop, so i need to do something that support uefi
<cj32875> siemaneczko
<baizon> !pl | cj32875
<ubottu> cj32875: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Archeus_> #winehq
<nulv> win 10 have a bootloader too
<pathworker> also on some machines(but not all) secureboot can be disabled if needs be.
<uruk> baizon i see , this is dependable
<Leagnus> hi! I'm novice. Does someone have OpenBox here?
<Leagnus> Can I start obmenu not just by RMC on desktop,
<Leagnus> but by a shortcut while a window has focus?
<oushkul> Hi
<oushkul> anyone help with a loggin in issue???
<lerner> how do I extract an iso file?
<Quatroking> I have a couple of folders with videogame roms, some ending with (USA) and some with (Japan), how can I rename all the files ending with (Japan) to end with (JP) instead?
<Quatroking> each folder has 100+ files
<oushkul> Can anyone help with an issue I've got logging into Xubuntu?
<SwedeMike> Quatroking: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/1136/batch-renaming-files might help
<xangua> lerner: why you wanna extract an iso file?
<lerner> xangua, to see its files
<Quatroking> SwedeMike, I actually already had that page open, I'm having a hard time understanding the syntax though
<xangua> ...
<nulv> boot to windows, open it via winrar ahaha
<tgm4883> nulv: unnecessary
<tgm4883> lerner: mount it with the archive mounter
<temmi_hoo> quatroking, SwedeMike: 4dos had the batch renaming thing pretty nice back in the 1980s
<tgm4883> lerner: Right click the iso, open with archive mounter
<Quatroking> oooh, apparently Thunar has a bulk rename util
<oushkul> Can anyone help with an issue I've got logging into Xubuntu?
<Quatroking> SwedeMike, temmi_hoo, http://i.imgur.com/0iQiVsa.png
<Quatroking> :D
<tgm4883> oushkul: a few things
<tgm4883> !help | oushkul
<ubottu> oushkul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tgm4883> !patience | oushkul
<ubottu> oushkul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SchrodingersScat> Quatroking: rename doesn't seem to have a recursion feature, but rename 's/\(Japan\)/\(JP\)/g' *   might work
<Quatroking> that's a whole lot more readable
<Quatroking> search for (Japan), replace for (JP), what does the g stand for?
<temmi_hoo> dunno about that, i'm used to firing up ls -1 > filename and then editing from that filename a script that says mv x y on every line and just doing the filename editing by hand
<Twirl> Hello, my wired connection keeps dropping, all the time and I don't know why, it works fine in windows
<Twirl> what's going on?
<temmi_hoo> Quatroking: g as the modifier at end of regular expression makes the regex engine reapply the same regex for all the matches on the line instead of just the first one
<Quatroking> oh right, regex
<oushkul> Thanks for feedback TGM
<temmi_hoo> regexen <3
<Quatroking> been a while since I've written regex stuff
<Twirl> anyone has a clue why I can't use wired connection on my laptop? it works on windows dual booting
<baizon> Twirl: i guess you have to configure it then
<Twirl> something i can try or something?
<Twirl> configure it how?
<baizon> Twirl: check your router configuration or your windows configuration and then apply it on ubuntu
<Twirl> there is no configuration
<Twirl> i plugged it in and it works
<Twirl> 100% fine
<baizon> Twirl: so you didnt had to configure anything on your windows machine when you connected?
<baizon> Twirl: you got an ip address from your DHCP?
<Twirl> i don't know man it's windows 7 it literally works just plugging the cable 100% fine
<baizon> Twirl: also take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<tgm4883> Twirl: what laptop
<Twirl> here it "works" for 3 seconds and drops
<Twirl> as in, literally can't use it
<tgm4883> Twirl: sounds like driver issues
<baizon> Twirl: what is syslog reporting?
<Twirl> idk, maybe it's ipv6 avant-garde issues
<baizon> Twirl: well then try disabling ipv6
<Twirl> alright, to try that i should probably close pidgin since it's going to drop 300 times per sec
<CoolKevin> thank you for suggesting hexchat, I am more used to this software
<Twirl> well, it didn't work at all, not only that, tried all the commands in the https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html link, and nothing worked
<Twirl> why does it have to be so retarded
<Twirl> adapter is: product: AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet, vendor: Qualcomm Atheros
<Twirl> what do i have to do? write the drivers myself?
<tgm4883> Twirl: Try this  "In Network manager, set the ethernet connection's MTU value from automatic to 8192"
<Twirl> alright let's try it
<Twirl> Connecting..................................... you are now offline. Connecting..................................... you are now offline. and so on...
<Twirl> this is retarded seriously
<tgm4883> Twirl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1458208
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1458208 in linux (Ubuntu) "AR8161 ethernet stopped working after upgrade from 3.19.0-16 to 3.19.0-18" [High,Triaged]
<arussel> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb on a dell xps. In the installation, it only offers to install in /dev/sda which is the usb drive, I can't find a way to erase completely the hard disk and install. Am I missing something ?
<tgm4883> arussel: If you fire up disks, does it see the other drive?
<arussel> df doesn't
<tgm4883> arussel: that's not what I asked...
<Twirl> seriously this is so retarded man, i hate when things don't work like this, specially the freaking ethernet adapter, it's not some weird hardware
<Habbie> arussel, what kind of disk is it?
<Twirl> how am i supposed to use my computer without freaking internet
<tgm4883> arussel: fire up the "Disks" utility (or gparted, or fdisk
<Habbie> Twirl, i suggest some more swearing, i'm sure that will help ;)
<tgm4883> Twirl: ranting here isn't going to get you anywhere
<baizon> Twirl: what does the syslog say?
<CoolKevin> Twirl,  I just had the same problem
<arussel> no, Disks only see the thumb drive
<CoolKevin> what I down was to do a clean install with ubuntu, and no duel boot
<CoolKevin> done*
<Twirl> http://pastebin.com/raw/yQyDPqCZ
<Twirl> baizon: ^
<Twirl> CoolKevin: a clean install with no dual boot? that sounds like a real joke buddy
<Twirl> CoolKevin: sorry but that is not an option, might as well buy a new computer, right?
<baizon> Twirl: check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2280579
<CoolKevin> I do not know if we had the same problem
<arussel> Habbie: MOD,SSDR,1TB,NVME,SMSNG,PM951
<wgwz> trying to install win 7. having some issues. anyone got exp with that?
<baizon> Twirl: if not try this https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=168029
<CoolKevin> but I did have a new hard drive, I loaded win 7 and then ubuntu 16.4
<baizon> wgwz: this is the ubuntu support channel, not windows
<Twirl> already tried turning off ipv6
<wgwz> well its on a box that has #ubuntu installed.. if it makes a difference
<ducasse> wgwz: not really.
<Twirl> i don't even have systemctl
<wgwz> fair enough.
<CoolKevin> no internet connection. the win7 install disc, never had any drivers, so I done a clean intall of 16.4
<BluesKaj> arussel, usually /dev/sda is the HDD not the usb, are you sure?
<baizon> Twirl: which ubuntu version are you using?
<Twirl> dhcpcd.service ? i don't have that service
<arussel> found this: The PCIe hard drive won't be recognized by live Ubuntu 15.10 by default. Change RAID to AHCI. When it works it will appear as /dev/nvme0n1.
<Twirl> baizon: linux mint actually
<baizon> Twirl: well then im out
<tgm4883> Twirl: that's not supported here...
<Twirl> what it's not supported? its exactly the same but with cinnamon
<tgm4883> Twirl: no, it's not
<Twirl> seriously
<tgm4883> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Twirl> yes it is
<Twirl> i know what linux mint is
<BluesKaj> Twirl, face facts you get mint support here
<BluesKaj> won't
<Twirl> i'm not asking for mint support here i'm asking for ubuntu support
<tgm4883> Twirl: I'd try a live disk of 16.04 with the MTU change if it's still causing issues
<Habbie> arussel, oh nvme? that might be a driver issue
<tgm4883> Twirl: no, you're asking for mint support. Only Ubuntu and Ubuntu flavors are supported here. So I'd do the live disk test
<BluesKaj> why not ask in mint , what's so difficult about that, Twirl?
<Habbie> BluesKaj, if his drive is nvme it should show up as /dev/nvme0 which means sda for the usb makes sense
<Twirl> tgm4883: no im not asking for mint support, stop telling me what i'm doing. i know exactly what i'm doing.
<BluesKaj> Habbie, yeah i saw that
<arussel> Habbie, BluesKaj : yeah, that was it, switching to AHCI made the HD available and I can install now
<tgm4883> Twirl: Do you have Ubuntu installed?
<Habbie> arussel, oh excellent
<Twirl> tgm4883: yes I do, and now you are ignored. thanks for your help btw.
<Habbie> arussel, after install you may want to check if AHCI limits performance in some way and figure out the driver issue after all
<tgm4883> wow
<tgm4883> what a twat
<Habbie> arussel, (i have no idea if it would)
<ducasse> Twirl: you just said you were using mint. mint is not ubuntu, whatever you think.
<baizon> tgm4883: please no swearing
<arussel> yes, will do
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, twit is a better word
<tgm4883> I like how even after he said he was using mint, I was the only one that offered a suggestion where he could actually get support. Yet I'm the one that gets ignored
<tgm4883> baizon: that's not a swear word...
<mrFake> asdas
<firman> i am watching video from ntfs disk partition, then the whole system freeze, nothing responding, no keyboard, no mouse, how to figure out the trouble?
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, I told him where to go as well
<Habbie> tgm4883, it doesn't cost anything to not use words that other people don't like
<tgm4883> baizon: I mean, I get it. It's not family friendly and I'll likely refrain from it in the future. But it's not swearing
<Habbie> firman, does it happen every time? can you test from non-ntfs?
<Habbie> tgm4883, yes... yes it is
<tgm4883> Habbie: we'll just have to agree to disagree
<AliveGh0st> 有中国的么
<AliveGh0st> 有中国的么。。。
<firman> Habbie : not every time but frequently, and often, i was experience this freeze on willy more often, xenial is better, but trouble is not resolved yet
<AliveGh0st> who is java developer
<baizon> !root | AliveGh0st
<ubottu> AliveGh0st: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<baizon> AliveGh0st: i am
<firman> Habbie: i haven't much space in ext4 so all my media is in "D:" windows partition
<AliveGh0st> armv7l  Ubuntu   how to chose jdk
<baizon> AliveGh0st: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/embedded/embedded-se/downloads/index.html
<Habbie> firman, can you stick -one- movie on ext4? at a time?
<OerHeks> AliveGh0st, sudo apt-get install openjdk-8 # for arm too https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-8/8u77-b03-3ubuntu3
<AliveGh0st> jdk1.8 armv6/v7 32bit can't use
<AliveGh0st> thank
<firman> Habbie: yes, i can and thx for advice :)
<Habbie> firman, it's just a suggestion, if you do that a few times and it's stable, then you can reasonable assume ntfs is a factor
<Habbie> firman, if it doesn't help, you can consider other factors
<firman> yeah, i understand what you mean, may be any other factor for freeze like that? Habbie
<Habbie> firman, maybe decoding video for a long time heats up your CPU or GPU too much
<Habbie> firman, or maybe there's a bug in a video driver
<OerHeks> firman, what videocard?
<OerHeks> that might explain
<firman> OerHeks: Intel HD Graphic
<OerHeks> firman, what generation? lspci | grep VGA # would tell
<OerHeks> if it is gen2, i don't wonder
<firman> OerHeks: i have no idea about that, how to figure out?
<OerHeks> systemsettings > details
<OerHeks> or that lspci line
<firman> hello OerHeks, sorry
<OerHeks> firman, lspci | grep VGA
<firman> OerHeks: i have no idea about that, how to figure out?
<OerHeks> it is just a terminal command
<firman> i got output like this "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display (rev 0c)" OerHeks
<M-DarthShader> Hey guys. How do I switch my display manager? After "sudo apt-get install lightdm" and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm", I get thrown into a full-screen tty1 command line on boot.
<M-DarthShader> ctrl-alt-f7 gives me a black screen.
<Ben64> have you tried sudo service lightdm start
<M-DarthShader> "job for lightdm.service failed because the control process exited with error code"
<AliveGh0st> cant
<AliveGh0st> ubottu  19:25 < ubottu> AliveGh0st: Do not try to guess the root password,                  that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth...                   there is no root password. Then you will see that
<ubottu> AliveGh0st: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AliveGh0st> what?
<AliveGh0st> ubottu is a bot?
<ubottu> AliveGh0st: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AliveGh0st> ..?
<OerHeks> firman, i find a lot of bugreports, linux-wde, with freeze issues on 4.2/4.4 kernel
<AliveGh0st> ubottu is a bot?
<Ben64> yes, stop asking
<OerHeks> something about c-state not correctly used, "intel_idle.max_cstate=1" could be a helping bootoption
<AliveGh0st> because My nick name?AliveGh0st?
<OerHeks> oh that atom is baytrail
<newb000l> How do I make a bootable iso to use in qemu from a partition? dd if=/dev/sda4 of=disk.img, the what?
<firman> OerHeks: yes i found it too, in askubuntu.com, ubuntuforum and others
<esiodos> hello
<esiodos> hi
<tgm4883> baytrail, yuck
<OerHeks> Yeah, you have to wait for intel to return
<newb000l> esiodos: hello
<OerHeks> else that cstate option can help, but your cpu gets warmer.
<esiodos> hello newb0001
<M-DarthShader> I think my X is broken - $DISPLAY doesn't return anything, and login screens fail to start.
<M-DarthShader> How do I debug this?
<ducasse> M-DarthShader: look at the x.org and lightdm  logs.
<M-DarthShader> lightdm logs just say that it failed to start. I just had (some) success with "startx" - it launches a desktop environment
<M-DarthShader> (it meaning lightdm)
<ducasse> so x is fine, lightdm is not. look closer at the lightdm logs, you can usually find the reason why it doesn't start there.
<ioria> M-DarthShader, ubuntu 16.04  ?
<M-DarthShader> ioria - yep
<ioria> M-DarthShader, fresh install ?
<M-DarthShader> *kubuntu 16.04, sorry
<ioria> not lightdm then
<M-DarthShader> ioria - looks like things magically started working after that "startx" moment
<ioria> good
<scalper> hey
<scalper> i'm looking for a utility like https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/indicator-cpufreq/ to adjust CPU frequency scaling, how can i know which one is the most populair?
<M-DarthShader> I had lightdm installed because at first I thought it was sddm's (KDE login manager)'s fault
<ioria> but kubu does not use lightdm iirc
<ioria> ah, ok
<M-DarthShader> By the way, thanks all for the help!
<ioria> np
<xangua> scalper: if you just unity just install it, and disable ubuntu frequency settings
<esiodos> hello
<newb000l> I have seen a bunch of answers that say to create an iso, just do, dd if=/dev/sda1 of=disk.iso. Is this correct? This isn't an iso, is it?
<ducasse> newb000l: no, that would not make an iso.
<SchrodingersScat> newb000l: no, i would think that's just a raw disk image, it's not a thing I would expect to be burned to a disk correctly at all
<intok> Just did the upgrade to 16.04, still seeing the 15.10 sources in the list and getting an error trying to update, here's both http://pastebin.com/ECBJdQTu
<newb000l> ducasse, How would I make an iso from that image?
<ducasse> newb000l: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+create+bootable+iso+from+partition&t=canonical&ia=web
<ioria> intok, can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ioria> !info tzdata-java
<ubottu> Package tzdata-java does not exist in xenial
<ioria> that pkg no longer be in xenial
<intok> ioria http://pastebin.com/H2Eq4SRJ
<ioria> intok,  /etc/apt/sources.list   not grep, please
<esiodos> hello is this the ubuntu's channel?
<ioria> !topic | esiodos
<ubottu> esiodos: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ddybing> csudo apt-get
<DarkBlueShark> hello
<DarkBlueShark> Any ideas how to disable ipv6 for all interfaces permanently across reboots? Tried adding "net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1" to /etc/sysctl.conf but one interface is still having an inet6 address
<curlyears> greets
<theseb> how allow killing of terminals without confirmation popups in 16.04?
<theseb> old param is missing from gconf-editor to handle
<brunch875> alt-f2, xkill, click on terminal
<brunch875> is that what you mean?
<bekks> theseb: type exit in the terminal.
<brunch875> if you want to exit normally you can just hit ctrl-D without anything written on it
<brunch875> ctrl-c first to cancel whatever is on
<theseb> brunch875: thanks..sorry..i was unclear...
<theseb> brunch875: i typically kill windows by clicking on X in corner with mouse
<theseb> brunch875: that makes a confirmation popup appear if a process is running
<theseb> brunch875: anyway to avoid THAT?
<theseb> the popup?
<theseb> brunch875: s/windows/terminals
<brunch875> The popup never happens to me...
<ioria> theseb, why do you have a process running ?
<theseb> brunch875: you need to be running a process or drop into root user
<theseb> ioria: just doing su - and becoming root causes the popup
<ioria> theseb, don't do su - , this is my advice
<theseb> ioria: what should i do instead?
<brunch875> well, su ~is~ a process
<ioria> theseb, sudo
<brunch875> why not use sudo instead?
<theseb> ioria, brunch875: running top in terminal causes same popup so it isn't just a su issue
<ioria> theseb, close with 'q'
<brunch875> it's a good habit to close the programs normally
<brunch875> instead of killing them
<theseb> ioria, brunch875: i can't be only one that leaves crud running in terminals....surely i'm not only one that just wants to kill terminals with the mouse?
<ioria> theseb, "it's a good habit to close the programs normally"
<theseb> ioria: why?
<theseb> ioria: i've been doing this for years w/o any problems
<ioria> theseb, a process has it's cycle, start, do a job and close
<brunch875> killing a process... kills it
<theseb> ioria: some like top run forever
<bekks> brunch875: Depends.
<ioria> theseb, every process has its exit
<theseb> ioria: ok fair enough
<theseb> ioria: but it takes a few more nanoseconds to close it properly and THEN kill window with mouse! ;)
<brunch875> you can hit control-c followed by control-d
<brunch875> that's much faster than mouse
<brunch875> (note that I'm suggesting this instead of the solution you want because I don't know the solution)
<brunch875> you can also alt-f4 to close the terminal and then hit enter, but I strongly discourage this
<theseb> brunch875: that might work...do you switch between terminals w/o mouse? if i did that i could do C-c C-d'
<bekks> Why not using exit to exit the terminal? :)
<theseb> brunch875: maybe i should wean myself off the mouse
<brunch875> you should :D I don't use the mouse at all
<brunch875> you use unity?
<theseb> bekks: and how does that work when top is running?
<theseb> brunch875: yes
<brunch875> hold the windows key (super) to see the shortcut
<brunch875> s
<bekks> theseb: press q, then type exit, press enter.
<brunch875> alt-tilde swaps between "same programs"
<theseb> bekks: right
<brunch875> tilde being the key left to your 1
<brunch875> so you're at a terminal, switch to others with alt-~ (or alt-shift-~ to go backwards)
<brunch875> then ctrl-c to stop current process
<theseb> brunch875: wow! i knew about Alt-TAB but not Alt ~...cool!
<brunch875> then ctrl-d to close the terminal, it types exit into it
<theseb> brunch875: although isn't it really Alt-` cuz you don't press the shift key!
<brunch875> it's alt-º for me, spanish layout :Þ
<theseb> brunch875: ;)
<charlotte-> is there a way to get sshd to serve directory listings in alpha order? i'm trying to work around what i feel is a misbehavior in filezilla.
<theseb> brunch875: thanks..you've been a big help
<brunch875> remember to hold the windows key to see available shortcuts
<brunch875> I don't use mouse at all!
<max12345> hello there gents, I have a curious case of a boot resistant (old) laptop.
<Kurvivor> good evening! got a problem after installing last update: sound card drivers are no longer working properly
<Kurvivor> is there a recommended way to rollback last updates or try and reapply them?
<brunch875> theseb: ctrl-alt-t opens a terminal ;)
<max12345> I tried an old boot stick with 14.04 which got to some point loading the live stuff and then the computer simply shut down
<max12345> I then got a fresh bootstick with a 32bit (because old laptop? idk) 16.04, which simply gives me a boot error message when I try to select it as boot device
<brunch875> which error message?
<brunch875> pics or it didn't happen :Þ
<Mr_Red> if you´re using 32 bit pc, you should to use xubuntu
<max12345> it is a xubuntu distro, I like xubuntu anyway :)
<max12345> I'll see about that error message, was really short and non descriptive though
<max12345> "SYSLINUX 6.03 EDD" + copyright notice for H. Peter Anvin et all + "Boot error" is all it says
<max12345> pressing a key simply reprints it
<max12345> which is weird, because it doesn't even get to that nice loading screen then 14.04 got to
<Batata> Hi, how do I update from 14.04 to 16.04 via terminal?
<teward> Batata: I don't think the upgrade path is open yet for that
<Batata> Because i have a problem, when the computer boots, it boots directly to desktop (it passes the login) and it doesnt have a GUI
<brunch875> max12345: This has happened to me plenty of times
<brunch875> My bet goes to the computer being fine but the USB being corrupt
<brunch875> change the tool you use to create the USB
<max12345> should I have reformated the stick before creating the live stick on it?
<bekks> max12345: No.
<brunch875> I'll find you a solution when I come back from dinner, be back later!
<max12345> ok cool I'll wait
<brunch875> what I did back then was do it manually
<brunch875> actually I just remembered
<andreip> Rufus is a good one.
<baller> can i use ubuntu as a google cloud print server
<brunch875> You should have a tool named disks on your ubuntu
<teward> !crosspost | baller
<ubottu> baller: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<on3pk> If ubuntu uses the `radeon' driver by default, does that extend to the official flavors of ubuntu?
<teward> baller: you already have a potential answer in #ubuntu-server
<debidi> Batata: edit /etc/apt/sources.list - set distro to xenial then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Batata> No1 how to fix GUI?
<teward> on3pk: it should, yes.
<baller> teward: sorry
<max12345> brunch875: I don't ubuntu
<on3pk> teward, is there a way to see if hardware acceleration is being used?
<brunch875> max12345: if you have an ubuntu system you can use the disks program it comes with, hit the USB and select "restore partition image" to then choose the ISO
<Dev_> hi, it's possible to disable compositing on Gnome Flashback (metacity) in Ubuntu 16.04 ?  It's intended to avoid video tearing
<bluefox83> i was using my bluetooth headset yesterday, just fine. today I seem to not be able to get ubuntu to realize i have a bluetooth chip...how do i fix that?
<brunch875> I have no idea about windows, sorry :s
<debidi> on3pk: install mesa-utils then glxinfo
<brunch875> try to use a different tool as the one you're using right now
<bluefox83> i'm using ubuntu 15.04
<tgm4883> rufus is the recommended USB creator for windows
<DarkBlueShark> how to run a command at startup?
<on3pk> debidi, ok thanks.  I think I'm going to re-install 16.04 first
<curlyears> bluefox83: without a version number for your version of ubuntu, it's going to be difficult for anyone to help you
<Bashing-om> !15.04 | bluefox83
<ubottu> bluefox83: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<curlyears> DarkBlueShark: at "startup (e.g boot) or when a user logs in?
<SusWombat> Can/should i trust webupd8 ppas?
<DarkBlueShark> before boot
<DarkBlueShark> or directly when I log in
<bekks> SusWombat: That is up to you. As I aöready told you in #ubuntu-de
<DarkBlueShark> or do u maybe know how to disable ipv6 on all interfaces across reboot?
<curlyears> DarkBlueShark: " before boot?"
<DarkBlueShark> doesn't matter
<SusWombat> bekks, well we talked about ppas in general but still thanks :)
<DarkBlueShark> yeah itd be great before boot
<DarkBlueShark> while booting
<bekks> SusWombat: And the general answer applies to specific PPA as well.
<brianx> DarkBlueShark: /etc/rc.local or .bashrc
<curlyears> DarkBlueShark: 1) nnoth9ng is running befroe boot, and 2)  you still haven't identified which version of ubuntu you are runnning
<DarkBlueShark> ok I'm in etc/RC.local
<DarkBlueShark> what now?
<brianx> add your command to the end.
<DarkBlueShark> xubuntu the newest one
<DarkBlueShark> ok
<debidi> before the exit
<BluesKaj> Batata, ,make sure your updatemanager is set to LTS upgrade only, then do, sudo do-release-upgrade
<curlyears> what is the latest versino  of xubuntu?  16.04, or 14.04.4?
<BluesKaj> curlyears, 16.04
<DarkBlueShark> will this command run as root?
<curlyears> ok, tnx blueskaj
<brianx> DarkBlueShark: yes.
<DarkBlueShark> ok thx I'll try it out
<Bashing-om> curlyears: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ .
<curlyears> Bashing-om: tnx, I am not interested in running xubuntu, was just trying to identify what, exactly, DarkBlueShark is running
<brianx> DarkBlueShark: sudo will let you run as a lesser user if you can.
<DarkBlueShark> brianx it didn't work :(
<curlyears> \brianx:    reakky?  How does that work?  I have never heard of that.
<DarkBlueShark> what do u mean?
<DarkBlueShark> lesser?
<curlyears> usually I just use sudoi chuser(blah) for that
<on3pk> also, what do you guys generally perfer?  Lubuntu or Xubuntu?
<squinty> DarkBlueShark, tried disabling via network-manager?
<brianx> rc.local is run pretty late in the boot process, but if your command needs specific services you may have to use systemd
<DarkBlueShark> no I didn't isn't there a way to disable jpv6 across reboots in the terminal?
<curlyears> \root has the highest level of access possible, otherusers who are not designated so, have lesser levels of access
<brianx> curlyears: see the man page, i don't remember the switches but i think it's sudo username -c command
<squinty> DarkBlueShark, nmcli perhaps?
<craptalk> why does my screen flickering?
<DarkBlueShark> what's nmcli
<arooni> anyone know how to make fish work with syntax highlighting for less ?  i tried setting the LESS and LESSOPEN env variables and installing the syntax highlighting package... still not working :\
<DarkBlueShark> ?
<craptalk> like artifacts or something?
<curlyears> hmm...wonder hhow long ago they added that feature to sudo (I've been using sudo since about 1983, so)
<craptalk> i am just installed ubuntu mate
<brianx> curlyears: no clue, was there when i looked...  been awhile.
<curlyears> brianx:  tnx
<Technobliterator> Anyone know how to get open source usb drivers to work? I'm using rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux and I've gone through the process, make, sudo make install, but it's still not picking up my usb
<curlyears> see?  I learn important things in here even when I DON'T ask questions.  *grin*
<brianx> DarkBlueShark: if you're trying to do something that needs networking to be guaranteed up (or down), you'll need systemd.  there are lots of blogs covering that, it's a bit complex for here.
<brianx> curlyears: :-)
<DarkBlueShark> ok thx I'll search on Google
<curlyears> Technobliterator: are you sure you correctly modified the source to reflect your local system setup?  Most such packages require that
<Technobliterator> I wasn't aware I needed to do that
<curlyears> Holy Cow!  Just ran quickly through the man page for sudo....it's a flexible and powerful tool, much more4 so than I ever realized
<brianx> heh
<brianx> curlyears: how were you dropping privlidges before?
<dixonstalbert> Technoblit...: what is output of 'sudo modprobe 8812au command?
<chetanska_> Hello people. New to ubuntu studio. having trouble with playing dvd....anyone care to help?
<xangua> ! DVD | chetanska_
<ubottu> chetanska_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<on3pk> So I ran glxinfo.  How do I interpret the data to see if hardware acceleration is enabled?
<chetanska_> thank you ubottu
<arooni> anyone know how to make fish shell work with syntax highlighting for less ?  i tried setting the LESS and LESSOPEN env variables and installing the syntax highlighting package... still not working :\
<Humorousone> Hey
<unicornjedi> hi there folks
<unicornjedi> Has anyone gotten hulu working?
<xangua> unicornjedi: if it needs something proprietary, try with google chrome
<unicornjedi> xangua, what about chromium?
<teward> unicornjedi: Chromium won't have the proprietary things
<teward> like DRM
<OerHeks> if you get chromium to work with hulu, let us know
<unicornjedi> I find that a lot of people hate DRM
<teward> unicornjedi: Hulu on Ubuntu is achievable with Google Chrome, and only Google Chrome.  Chromium is not a viable substitute (E: No Flash, no DRM)
<xangua> unicornjedi: people hate DRM... But people want their videos to just work more
<bekks> xangua: More likely most people have no clue about the fact that DRM exists, and want their videos to be working.
<OerHeks> pretty simple http://www.howtogeek.com/240636/everything-you-need-to-know-about-watching-drmd-media-on-linux/
<unicornjedi> DRM means that you buy a license to stream the video from a server right? You actually don't possess the video or the file right? Thats my understanding
<claude_> hi
<unicornjedi> OerHeks, time to install hal!
<claude_> ?
<bekks> unicornjedi: No.
<unicornjedi> bekks, no... to my understanding of DRM or installing HAL
<Queenslayer> flash issues chromium
<bekks> unicornjedi: DRM are technologies technologies that are used to restrict usage of proprietary hardware and copyrighted works.
<Queenslayer> How to install adobe flash in terminal for chromium?
<mladoux> Hello people, anyone know a good way to block ip's of people who keep trying to log into my server as root ( even though root logins are disallowed ) automatically?
<tgm4883> !fail2ban | mladoux
<teward> mladoux: properly configured fail1ban
<mladoux> thx
<tgm4883> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (xenial), package size 221 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<tgm4883> teward: fail2ban > fail1ban ;)
<teward> whatever
<teward> tgm4883: common typos are typos, dont' bother claling out on them
<teward> s/claling/calling/
<tgm4883> it was a joke...
<mladoux> tgm4883, thanks, I set it up 2 days ago, and I already had 1000 attempts to log in. Thankfully, I'm much more familiar with my firewall, so that part of the security is handled.
<teward> mladoux: or if you don't want the fail2ban route, either firewall your box so SSH is only reachable by your IPs, or enable SSH Key Auth only
<teward> tgm4883: E:No Coffee, i tend to be more irritable, sorry
<\9> I actually thought for a second that it was ubottu that said the "properly configured fail1ban" as a snark for some reason
<mladoux> teward, well, the ssh has to remain open... for management reasons.
<Queenslayer> tgm4883 is known to have bad humour
<tgm4883> There's probably some bad IP list he could subscribe to
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: kindly take a long walk off a short pier
<mladoux> teward, but I just finished setting up my certificates, so I suppose I could disable password login altogether.
<teward> mladoux: certificates != SSH keys
<Queenslayer> tgm4883, talking BS as per habit
<mladoux> teward, I know, but I couldn't remember the word
<mladoux> lol
<xangua> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | Queenslayer
<ubottu> Queenslayer: pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8.2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 10 kB, installed size 41 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: ah is that what your doing...
<Queenslayer> xangua, thanks
<Queenslayer> saves a lot of hassle
<teward> mladoux: if you've set up SSH Key Authentication and it works, then you can turn off password authentication and that'll help a bit.  I still think fail2ban will work, but if you don't want to set it up, Key Auth Only.  :p
<OerHeks> pepperflashplugin-nonfree downloads chrome, rips the plugin :-D
<Queenslayer> tgm4883, keep trying, you'll get there eventually
<Queenslayer> OerHeks, how do you mean?
<bazhang> Queenslayer, save the chit chat for the offtopic channels
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: no thanks kiddo, I got better stuff to do
<mladoux> key auth only is okay, I've been using it exclusively for connecting anyway.
<Queenslayer> bazhang, you're a mod on here too?
<bazhang> Queenslayer, this is support only, not idle chat channel
<Queenslayer> OP sorry
<Queenslayer> I've not instigated it, I'm here for the Chromium stuff.  xangua has kindly answered
<Queenslayer> It's tgm4883 going off-topic here
<bazhang> Queenslayer, thats enough
<Queenslayer> My bad, I did mention tgm4883's bad humour
<OerHeks> "Pepper Flash Player is similar to flashplugin-nonfree. The difference is that flashplugin-nonfree downloads just the Adobe Flash Player, while for Pepper Flash Player downloads Google Chrome, and then unpacks it to make the included Pepper Flash Player available for use with Chromium. "
<aruns> Hi, I am fairly new to Ubuntu, I know enough UNIX commands to find my way around the shell.
<aruns> But I have a warning notification on the top bar.
<EriC^^> red?
<k1l_> aruns: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in terminal and post the output to paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<aruns> 'An error occurred, please run Package Manager from the right-click menu or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong. The error message was: 'Error: BrokenCount > 0'. This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies'
<EriC^^> aruns: try sudo apt-get -f install
<aruns> -f as in force?
<\9> -f means --fix-broken
<aruns> Ah, Ok.
<aruns> Here is the paste regardless
<aruns> https://bpaste.net/show/3a93af3b4f00
<mladoux> yay, I thought I broke it, but then realized that I was still on my management account on the server and hadn't actually exited the ssh session yet, lol. But the good news, it didn't even ask me for a password, it just gave me a big FU. That said, started a new terminal, and was able to ssh in with keys just fine.
<Newbie> yo
<Newbie> Linix
<mladoux> I'm reading up on fail2ban now, but at least for now, attackers are only using a method that is already locked down, so they aren't getting in that way.
<Newbie> halp
<aruns> Now I get this:
<aruns> https://bpaste.net/show/129ed373c150
<Newbie> Attackers?
<bekks> Newbie: Do you have a specific support question?
<Newbie> Yes! I do, can you halp me?
<mladoux> people trying to get root access to my server, unsuccessfully, sir Newbie
<bekks> Newbie: You need to ASK you question.
<Newbie> When I open a window, the bottom panel overlaps it
<Seveas> aruns: do you require your system to be multiarch? If not, just removing gcc-4.9-base:i386 may work.
<Newbie> bekks you seem impatient, and not the best people person
<Newbie> I'm sorry to hear that, mladoux, I hate hackers. I don't know why they do what they do....
<Seveas> Newbie: easy on the attitude, mate.
<mladoux> Newbie, I do, and I don't hate them at all.
<tgm4883> Newbie: this isn't a chat channel. It's a support channel. Lets keep it on topic shall we
<Newbie> Seveas, I have found that this chat is the one with the poor attitude. I have worked 10 years in customer service. Thanks.
<Newbie> bekks, what do you think of my window problem?
<chetanska_> ok I need someone to walk a dummie through the dvd player issue. I need to play dvd but have no luck and can't figure out why
<bekks> Newbie: Nothing. I've stopped waiting for your actual support question.
<Newbie> chetanska, have you installed Ubuntu Restricted Extras?
<Seveas> aruns: though, these apt issues are quite odd. Did you add some strange 3rd party repos perhaps?
<Newbie> Bekks, I typed it up there?
<tgm4883> Newbie: then you're appreciate the channel etiquette
<mladoux> chetanska_, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<aruns> Seveas: Yes, I think I tried to edit sources.list to add a third party repository
<Seveas> Newbie: ubuntu has no bottom panel...
<Newbie> Can someone other than bekks help me with this window problem? When I open a window in Ubuntu MATE 16.04, it is overlapped by the bottom panel.
<tgm4883> Newbie: we'll need a little bit more info than that. What Ubuntu release and what DE you're running since unity doesn't have a bottom panel
<aruns> Seveas: Also, as for multi-arch, I am running Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS on an 11 year old Dell Latitude D610.
<Seveas> aruns: pastebin your sources.list and the output of apt-cache policy gcc-4.9-base:i386 and apt-cache policy gcc-4.9-base:amd64
<Newbie> tgm4883, what more specifics would you like than the Ubuntu MATE 16.04 that I typed? 64-bit intel?
<Newbie>  Chetanska are you still there?
<chetanska_> mladoux I said a dummy.... as in walk me through it....I've done a bunch of stuff people recommended and nothing has worked. not sure now what all is installed
<aruns> Seveas: Is it OK if I used bpaste.net? I generally find it easier to use.
<Newbie> ok
<tgm4883> Newbie: dude, you need to relax. You'll notice we both typed that at the same time
<Iijjkk-1> newbie: what's the problem?
<Seveas> aruns: sure. As Long as I can see the output, I don't care much where you put it :)
<Newbie> ok tgm4883.
<Iijjkk-1> can you describe it again, i just joined the channel?
<Newbie> Chetanska, what did you think of my suggestion?
<aruns> OK, great, thanks :)
<kn0wledge_> can anyone tell me if you still need the acs and i915 patches for 4.6.. im running into problems compiling trying to manually patch the hunks that fail
<Newbie> Compiling......
<Newbie> lol
<aruns> Seveas: Oh, I think I also may have tried to upgrade some system packages and that may be what caused the problem, so will try and see if I can the commands that I ran in the terminal.
<Newbie> If no one is going to make one attempt at helping my ubuntu issue, then this chat is not for helping newbies.
<Seveas> aruns: the output of the commands I gave you, and the contents of sources.list, will give me a pretty reasonable indication of how much you messed up :-)
<Newbie> oh sorry Iijjkk
<Newbie> Iijjkk, I did not see that you were typing to me, I apologize.
<Newbie> Can someone other than bekks help me with this window problem? When I open a window in Ubuntu MATE 16.04, it is overlapped by the bottom panel.
<bekks> Newbie: Can you please stop hilighting me? Thank you.
<tgm4883> !patience | Newbie
<ubottu> Newbie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aruns> Seveas: Why did I mess up? :( :( :( :P
<Newbie> ubottu, I was ASKED to repeat it, by iijjkk. Man, a lot of stuffy people in this chat every time.
<ubottu> Newbie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Iijjkk-1> newbie, what windowing system does mate 16.04 use?
<Seveas> aruns: I'm not even sure you did. Still waiting for the output :)
<tgm4883> Newbie: you might also try the ubuntu mate channel
<aruns> Seveas: Here is output from sources.list : https://bpaste.net/show/adb722349159
<xangua> Newbie: maybe you should show us how your desktop actually looks when it occurs and stop being rude
<tgm4883> Newbie: that was more in to your response of this channel isn't here to help...
<\9> xangua: mate is a gnome 2 derivative and thus has top and bottom panels
<Newbie> This is the ubuntu mate channel. I was sent here by the Ubuntu MATE OS, therefore this is the Ubuntu MATE channel.
<tgm4883> !mate
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<tgm4883> Newbie: no, it's not  ^
<tgm4883> bah
<Newbie> I was sent here by Ubuntu MATE, so talk to it, not me
<tgm4883> #ubuntu-mate
<tgm4883> Newbie: oh I will
<chetanska_> yea I guess this o.s. is for techies only. I thought people were trying to make linux user friendly.  people answer my issues with questions I don't even understand. not much help. the forums are pretty much the same. it'd be a shame to have to resort to bill gate's software again.
<Newbie> I believe that you will, but could you describe to me how you will tell Ubuntu MATE?
<Seveas> aarontc: that third party repo seems relatively harmless, though you should be using its trusty version instead of utopic.
<Seveas> err, aruns*
<Newbie> chetanska, for the 3rd time, what did you think of my user-friendly suggestion i type for you up there?
<aruns> Seveas: Output from apt-cache policy gcc-4.9-base:i386: https://bpaste.net/show/b70b476e4c30
<xangua> chetanska_: saying you'll go back to windows won't help fix your issues, you're free to use whatever os you want
<tgm4883> Newbie: I'll ask why Martin is pointing here from the welcome screen
<Newbie> Thank you tgm4883, that was a helpful answer.
<tgm4883> Newbie: helpful yes, but completely off topic
<Newbie> excuse me?
<aruns> Seveas: Output from apt-cache policy gcc-4.9-base:amd64: https://bpaste.net/show/b2836b976af9
<Newbie> This chat is part of this chat. Are you sure you are the right person to address any topic?
<tgm4883> Newbie: in any case, I pointed you at #ubuntu-mate since there are likely more people there that run mate, and might know of the issue you are having
<Newbie> I am not responsible for changing the chat box I am in, as it was not my fault. It is up to the creators of Ubuntu MATE to move me.
<aruns> Seveas, have I provided you with enough information, or is there anything else I need to provide you with?
<Seveas> aruns: that makes no sense whatsoever :/ Next command I'd like to see the output of: dpkg -l | grep gcc
<tgm4883> Newbie: oh I see...
<Seveas> aruns: and with 'that' I mean 'that output', not you yourself :)
<Newbie> If I was directed here, then this is where I should be, and that is that. This chat is a pile of horseshit help. It has as much humanity as a Dungeons and Dragons game, with 300 pound depressed kids running it, creating stuffy bots that talk back to newbies.
<tgm4883> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<chetanska_> Newbie ..... I couldn't answer because
<aruns> :P
<aruns> I understand :P
<Newbie> Yes chet?
<Newbie> Because?
<aruns> But 'which' command are you referring to? ;)
<aruns> Anyway.
<tgm4883> !dvd | chetanska_ did you try this yet
<ubottu> chetanska_ did you try this yet: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Newbie> which witch is which?
<Newbie> ubottu you are not a bad
<aruns> Seveas: Here is the paste from running dpkg -l | grep gcc: https://bpaste.net/show/7d44d1a0d668
<ubottu> Newbie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chetanska_> I have no idea what the heck you're talking about or how to do so
<Newbie> ubottu you are not a bot*
<ubottu> Newbie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Newbie> ubottu you are not a bot
<ubottu> Newbie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Newbie> ubottu you are not a bot
<elky> Newbie: stop that.
<Seveas> aruns: ok, starting to make a bit more sense. One more before I can (hopefully) start giving commands that fix things: dpkg -l | grep ':amd64'
<Newbie> elky, start fixing my ubuntu issue, or you have no place here
<chetanska_> Newbie, how do I install the restricted what'sit you mentioned?
<tgm4883> oh no...
<tgm4883> chetanska_: you've been linked the page twice on how to install it
<Newbie> On Ubuntu MATE 16.04, when I open a window, the bottom panel overlaps it.
<aruns> Seveas: Here is the paste from running dpkg -l | grep ':amd64': https://bpaste.net/show/4bf680cd230c
<chetanska_> tgm4883 thanks for stating the obvious. ....obviously I didn't find it helpful enough. that's why I came back
<Newbie> Chet, can you open the Ubuntu Software Center, or the creatively titled "Software" program? Then look for the thing I suggested. Thank you
<Seveas> aruns: excellent. Try this: sudo dpkg -P gcc-4.9-base:amd64
<chetanska_> I don't need people directing me to a page I've already read and found useless
<elky> Newbie: you've been told to /join #ubuntu-mate so please do so.
<tgm4883> chetanska_: .... Did you read it? It states in no uncertain terms that you need to "sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg"
<Newbie> Chet, I can understand your frustration. I hope I can be of help to you.
<Newbie> elky, it is not my fault I am here. Talk to someone else about my being here, not me, as it was not my fault.
<\9> elky: i'm pretty sure this is a troll we've had trouble with before, his behavior is identical
<aruns> Seveas: I will. By the way, I don't just want to get it fixed, I want to learn from this experience also so that I do not make the same mistake in the future. Is it OK if you could tell me what is going on? :)
<squinty> \9,  +1
<Seveas> aruns: well, this amd64 package has no business being on your i386 system. I have no clue how it got there, but removing it will fix apt's confusion.
<aruns> Seveas: Oh, is it because it's a 64 bit package running on a 32 bit OS?
<Seveas> yup
<aruns> Right.
<Seveas> it probably was installed with one of those commands you mentioned earlier 'to upgrade system packages' :)
<aruns> Seveas: Oh, and here is the paste from running the last command: https://bpaste.net/show/b11ca0d0c2bb
<aruns> Right.
<k1l_> chetanska_: what exactly didnt work when you tried what is told at the page linked?
<chetanska_> tgm4883 please help or stop patronizing me. I fricking read it already and either didn't understand it correctly or something else is wrong.
<aruns> What is the best way of adding repositories, in future, that are from third party sources?
<Seveas> aruns: well, that seems to have deleted the broken package. apt-get should now work again.
<tgm4883> chetanska_: Have you tried installing that package?
<chetanska_> Oh for f@#ks sake will somebody please talk me through this issue instead of talking about a page I've obviously already been to and didnt
<chetanska_> ' find helpful
<tgm4883> chetanska_: that's what I'm trying to do. It would be SUPER helpful if you told us what you've tried already
<k1l_> chetanska_: we cant help you since you dont say what your issue is exactly.
<squinty> or *exactly* what you don't understand about that terminal command
<k1l_> chetanska_: what exactly doesnt work? which step on the howto didnt work? we are still on "my car doesnt work" and we ask "what exactly doesnt work"
<aruns> Seveas: You mentioned cloning the trusty version of a repository, not its utopic version. Is it OK if you could tell me what you mean by that? :)
<aruns> I am still pretty new to Ubuntu / Linux in general, downloaded Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS back in November 2015, but still find that I have a lot to learn.
<chetanska_> ok tgm4883 act as if you were talking to a completely computer illiterate person who just installed ubuntu for the first time. my f@#king dvds won't play. how should I know what did or didn't work? what would you start with? in english please
<Seveas> aruns: at the bottom of your sources.list you have 'utopic', which is not the ubuntu version you are using, which is 'trusty'
<aruns> Ahh, right.
<Seveas> [23:41] <     tgm4883> | chetanska_: .... Did you read it? It states in no uncertain terms that you need to "sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg"
<Seveas> chetanska_: I suggest you start with that.
<aruns> Seveas: Thank for all your help this evening, it really got me out of a jam :)
<tgm4883> chetanska_: as I've previously stated. Open a terminal and type in  "sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg"
<Seveas> aruns: you're welcome. Next time try a pickle instead of a jam :)
<aruns> ;)
<chetanska_> I tried sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 and read2 never pkg
<tgm4883> chetanska_: ok, then try that command I gave
<Bashing-om> aruns: These "deb http://apt.cppcms.com/ utopic main " on your soyrce list are not helping you, utopic is a thing of the past .. and only conflicts can result .
<B0g4r7_> So, I'm running ubuntu 16.04, with gnome-session-flashback installed.  I find that in the Flashback environment, I am unable to grab any Nautilus windows by their edges to resize them.  Any idea how to fix that?
<aruns> Seveas: I have a book on UNIX commands at home, but are there any really good tutorials you can recommend for learning how to better navigate my way around Ubuntu, either video or text based, or anything that you would recommend I look into based on your experience with Ubuntu.
<Seveas> Bashing-om: we covered that already :)
<aruns> Bashing-om: Thanks for clarifying, though :0
<aruns> * :)
<Seveas> aruns: there's the ubuntu book. Not sure if it's still being updated though.
<Bashing-om> Seveas: :) sorry, thought I was paying better attention .
<B0g4r7_> Some other windows are also affected, like System Monitor is, but some are not affected, like I can resize the XChat window and Chromium.
<chetanska_> unable to locate package libdvd-pkg
<tgm4883> chetanska_: what's the output of "lsb_release -r"
<k1l_> chetanska_: what ubuntu version are you on exactly?
<Seveas> aruns: but in general I know very little about beginner material. Have been using ubuntu for too long to pay attention to those.
<k1l_> libdvd-pkg is in the ubuntu repos from 15.10 on.
<B0g4r7_> The problem does not occur in Unity.  In Unity all windows are resizable as they should be.
<chetanska_> studio 14.04 with vlc added
<tgm4883> chetanska_: ok, you know what, my bad. I thought you had said you were on 16.04
<aruns> Seveas: Ah, OK. One thing I don't know too much about are the Linux file systems. I know there's Ext1 through to 4, but not sure about what there is to know about them.
<B0g4r7_> I never had this problem using Flashback on 14.04.  Just on 16.04.
<aruns> Seveas: I also have VIM installed, are you a VIM expert? :)
<k1l_> chetanska_: for 14.04 the package name is "libdvdread4"
<tgm4883> chetanska_: so you've installed libdvdread4 already, did you run "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<chetanska_> I tried that it's supposedly already installed
<k1l_> chetanska_: then run "sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<chetanska_> I tried that css.sh and got an error ....hold on Ill do it again and post the output
<Seveas> aruns: we're drifting a bit off-topic here, as this channel is more for direct support questions. For more on ext4, see http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4 , for more on vim, seek psychiatric help :D
<k1l_> chetanska_: backgroundinfo: ubuntu is not allowed to ship the dvd libraries due to licence issues. so there must be this sepcial setup.
<Seveas> aruns: google will probably find you hundreds of vim tutorials. I've been using it for ~15 years, but wouldn't call myself an expert.
<chetanska_> I understand K1l I just wish it was easier to get some help without feeling like the whole forum is patronizing you and talking to you in swahili
<chetanska_> ok I copied and pasted it from your text and there's something slightly different in your command line than was posted on the help forum...something actually happened this time...might be resolved
<k1l_> chetanska_: as i said: details matter. there are several ways where people could go wrong on that special path. so we need more input what is going wrong.
<chetanska_> it's set up libdvdcss2 now
<snfgf> So, I insert an SD card, and it automounts. I umount, because I want to mount it elsewhere, but get an error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock or other error.
<reisio> snfgf: you get an error while umounting?
<bekks> snfgf: So how are you mounting it?
<snfgf> reisio, no, while trying to mount it again
<snfgf> [12308.978371] FAT-fs (sdc): utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
<reisio> snfgf: with what command
<snfgf> bekks, mount -t fat /dev/sdc /mnt
<snfgf> also tried -t vfat
<reisio> snfgf: what about 'mount /dev/sdc /mnt' ?
<snfgf> same error
<bekks> snfgf: you should not use utf8 with fat.
<snfgf> It is a new SD card I just bought.
<reisio> try with -o codepage=437
<snfgf> [12614.888862] FAT-fs (sdc): bogus number of reserved sectors
<snfgf> [12614.888869] FAT-fs (sdc): Can't find a valid FAT filesystem
<mladoux> heh, I was trying to figure out why mod_rewrite was causing https to crash, so I googled, and saw someone say options all... I did it as a test, but didn't leave it that way because, doi, anyway, it worked, so I check my http config, and found the missing option ( FollowSymLinks )
<snfgf> And still, it automounts
<bekks> snfgf: So whats the output of "mount"? Pastebin it please.
<aruns> Seveas: Hi, thanks very much for the link, and as for VIM, I suppose I'll just have to look up tutorials :P
<snfgf> http://termbin.com/088q
<aruns> Seveas: You say you've used VIM for 15 years, by the way, so you've been using Linux distributions in general for quite a while...?
<chetanska_> tgm4883 and k1l thank you both for your patience and time. once I figure this out I'll be helping others switch to linux because I hate bill gates. ...dvd is playing now
<max12345> hey guys I'm feeling like an idiot trying to create a bootable stick. unetbootin doesn't do it for me for some reason
<k1l_> max12345: "dd" is one of the best solutions. with the gui programs there can be issues when the syslinux version on the system and the usb.iso is s adifferent one
<snfgf> bekks, I was using /dev/sdc rather than /dev/sdc1 O_o
<reisio> max12345: what happens with unetbootin?
<max12345> reisio: I think I'm getting the issue k1l_ is talking about
<Seveas> max12345: what are you trying to create a bootable usb stick of? The ubuntu installer?
<reisio> max12345: I was asking what happens
<max12345> xubuntu but yes
<Seveas> reisio: dd will work, but I've also had success with usb-creator-gtk
<Seveas> err, max12345*
<max12345> I get a SYSLINUX boot error when I use the stick I create with unetbootin
<reisio> k
<max12345> Seveas: I'll try the gtk one then
<aruns> Hi, guys, by the way.
<aruns> On Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS, what is the best way of finding out the temperature of your machine?
<aruns> Is there an application I can install?
<aruns> Last question before I go bed.
<k1l_> aruns: there is "sensors" for the terminal
<tgm4883> aruns: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<k1l_> aruns: or you use some indicators for the panel
<aruns> Great, thanks :)
<Seveas> aruns: psensor will do the trick for a gui
<aruns> Thanks guys :D
<aruns> I'm off to bed now, thanks for all the help tonight.
<aruns> 23:14 PM GMT for me
<max12345> maybe this time then...
<max12345> the funny thing is, of course I got sidetracked
<max12345> and the laptop I actually wanted to boot still isn't running :D
<paolochiodi> Hi, after upgrading from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 I fail to compile a number of tools, getting an error from libtool that track up to $global_symbol_pipe being empty. Is this something I can easily fix on the server or should the makefile of each single source code be changed?
<Seveas> paolochiodi: are you trying to compile in a directory in which you compiled the same sources before?
<paolochiodi> nope, fresh download
<paolochiodi> (an example is orc, from gstreamer)
<Seveas> paolochiodi: ok, pastebin the full command and output please
<paolochiodi> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/jCrAf7M0
<paolochiodi> note the double pipe in the command without anything in it (in the make output)
<paolochiodi> that’s the place for $global_symbol_pipe
<Seveas> that smells like configure was generated with a different autotools than what your system expects. Is there an autogen.sh?
<paolochiodi> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> paolochiodi: make sure build-essential, libtool, autoconf and automake are installed and run the ./autogen.sh
<pavimob> how do i install codecs on 16.04
<xangua> pavimob: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<paolochiodi> Seveas: that seems to be working, thanks. Just another question, should I run configure after autogent?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> autogen.sh generally regenerates configure (and some more files)
<Ronin42> How do I find out what version of ocaml was unison compiled with?
<paolochiodi> Seveas: thank you very much
<Seveas> Ronin42: if you're installing it as normal from the Ubuntu repositories: the ocaml version in the Ubuntu repositories
<kn0wledge_> does anyone know if ubuntu 16.04 kernel 4.6.0 still needs the acs and i915 patch for vga passthrough to nvidia gtx?
<Ronin42> Seveas: Help me understand here. I don't have ocaml installed on my machine.
<k1l_> kn0wledge_: ask the one who gave you the 4.6 kernel
<kn0wledge_> lol.. kernel.org ;]
<Ronin42> Seveas: When I install something from the repo, is it not the same thing as compiling from source?
<Seveas> Ronin42: you don't need ocaml installed, it's only needed when building.
<Seveas> Ronin42: no, it is not compiling from source. We don't live in the land of the ricers and sonsole scrollback junkies.
<Ronin42> Seveas: o_O I ... I'm not sure what that means...
<Seveas> Ronin42: it was a cheap shot at people who like to compile everything from source themselves :)
<Seveas> Ubuntu packages are binary packages. The compiling is done on central buildservers so not everybody has to jump through the hoops of compiling everything.
<kn0wledge_> how do i stop the lockscreen from comming up in kubuntu 16.04? i changed it in system settings and it doesnt seem to do anything
<kn0wledge_> it comes up every 10 min about
<Seveas> kn0wledge_: try #kubuntu if nobody in here knows (I certainly don't)
<Ronin42> Seveas: Lol (it was more of a small burst of air getting exhaled), ok. So, if I install ocaml from the repos, and check the version, that should allow me to find out what version unison was compiled with?
<snfgf> How do I turn off automount?
<Seveas> Ronin42: or even just to apt-get show ocaml to get the version number. Or even just ask our bot :)
<Seveas> !info ocaml | Ronin42
<ubottu> Ronin42: ocaml (source: ocaml): ML language implementation with a class-based object system. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.02.3-5ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 32 kB, installed size 157 kB
<Ronin42> Seveas: Ty! That's sweet!
<Ronin42> Seveas: I should lurk here more often :)
<OerHeks> kn0wledge_, maybe some other energy setting ?
<Seveas> snfgf: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount false
<snfgf> Seveas, thanks
<kn0wledge_> OerHeks: i set everything to the max i think 360mins.. i keep looking hopefully figure it out soon
<kn0wledge_> thanks
<AbsurdTech> Life is fun scrubbing sticks off your laptop with nail polish
<AbsurdTech> stickers*
<reisio> hrmmm, never had to use nail polish
<reisio> (or nail polish remover)
<AbsurdTech> remover* whoops
<AbsurdTech> but I'm pretty sure it's from the isopropyl alcohol in the remover that gets off that sticker gunk
<Trinity> hi guys, i have a weird issue where my pulseaudio's output is being mixed into my pulseaudio input
<Trinity> I may have messed with the configs some time ago, could someone advise me on what their settings are on?
<Trinity> specifically the Configuration tab
<djcray> Hey, i got a problem with the install of Ubuntu on a Windows 10. If i want to install it besides Windows 10, it cant load the Kernel somehow. Even if i try to format the Ubuntusystem and resinstall it, the same Problem. Can someone help me?
<baller> OerHeks: hello
<m0rdo> hi
<m0rdo> I need help.I can't install tor on ubuntu 15.10 version
<yagaoisa> Does anyone have a good method of adding music to my iOS 9.3 device on ubuntu 16.04?
<m0rdo> how can help me?
<yagaoisa> m0rdo:  tor browser?
<gl1tch> djcray<<< did you try doing a fresh install of windows (formating hard drive with windows, and leave unpartitioned space for your linux install) then running the ubuntu installer?
<m0rdo> yes, yagaoisa
<djcray> gl1tch, i cant backup all of my data, so i didt did this
<yagaoisa> m0rdo:  What is the error you're getting?
<xdevnull> Guys I'm planning to install windows next to my ubuntu, Curentlly, my ubuntu taking the whole HD space. Is it possible to customize via any gui things? cuz i'm really bad in cmd :P
<reisio> yagaoisa: wirelessly is the most straightforward
<xdevnull> terminal *
<reisio> ...since it's a wireless device
<reisio> xdevnull: gparted
<m0rdo> I tried to install tor from Ubuntu Software Centre but it doesn't want to start.
<yagaoisa> reisio: adding local music to the device?
<reisio> yagaoisa: yup
<yagaoisa> m0rdo:  download from tor site
<gl1tch> I would backup the data to a different disk drive before messing with your OS in the first place.
<yagaoisa> reisio:  I've never heard of this method. How do I do that?
<Trinity> anyone familiar with pulse audio>
<Trinity> ?
<reisio> someone is, yes
<Trinity> my input is capturing my output for some reason. Anyone know why?
<Trinity> it's very faint in the background. I'm sure its not my headset as they're two separate pieces and i've turned the volume on one all the way down
<Trinity> and it's still 'bleeding' through
<Trinity> this becomes a huge issue you know... when you are talking to friends on skype and watch porn at the same time. so any help is appreciated :D
<B0g4r7_> yagaoisa, there is no good method that I have found.  Apple really doesn't want you to.
<yagaoisa> B0g4r7_:  Do you know what the eff reisio was talking about?
<yagaoisa> Wirelessly transferring music from ubuntu to iPhone...
<B0g4r7_> Can't say I do.
<B0g4r7_> You can copy the files, sure, but they won't show up in the Music app.
<yagaoisa> B0g4r7_:  I think he was pulling my leg
<yagaoisa> Yeah...
<B0g4r7_> I just use itunes on windows in vmware.
<yagaoisa> ugh
<yagaoisa> B0g4r7_:  I don't want to use windows tho :D
<B0g4r7_> Maybe you can get it to run in wine.
<yagaoisa> B0g4r7_:  See... this kills me man. My boss at work wants me to take a bunch of training so he can get me to become a windows sys admin but my heart is in linux!
<yagaoisa> he wants me to master .NET/powershell too
<B0g4r7_> Story of a sysadmin's life.
<B0g4r7_> Now you can blame Apple for forcing you to use Windows.
<yagaoisa> B0g4r7_:  Would you recommend just installing windows at home to focus on it and save a linux vm for linux stuff and banking?
<xangua> Still nothing to do with Apple making crap products
<CoolKevin> you guys done a really good job for me earlier, have another question
<yagaoisa> B0g4r7_:  I am trying to stay in Linux and windows on vm but its slower, ofc and don't wanna infect my system :D
<CoolKevin> but do not know how to ask it
<B0g4r7_> I've done it both ways.  I certainly prefer to have linux be in the driver's seat.
<bprompt> yagaoisa:     what was the orignal question again?
<yagaoisa> bprompt:  Does anyone have a good method of adding music to my iOS 9.3 device from Ubuntu 16.04?
<B0g4r7_> itunes calculates a special hash for every song, and adds it to a database on the idevice.  So far no open source solutions can calculate that hash in the same way.
<bprompt> yagaoisa:    hmmm I don't have an iOS device here, but... if you plug it in, doesn't it show as an MTP device anyway?
<B0g4r7_> Without that has, the Music app will refuse to play it.
<B0g4r7_> Unless things have changed since I last researched this.
<yagaoisa> Yup what B0g4r7_ said
<yagaoisa> Nope it generates its on hashes
<yagaoisa> only iTunes can actually sort it for my phone to read it
<CoolKevin> my question is, my last few desktop environments, had drop down menu's, but I cannot anything in the software centre
<B0g4r7_> I think it can be made to work somehow if you trick the idevice in to operating in "legacy library mode", but I didn't pursue that.
<bprompt> yagaoisa:     well... .then there you have it :), you get what you pay for
<CoolKevin> at the moment all I have is basic intall
<yagaoisa> bprompt:  best part is: I didn't pay for it so your statement truly rings in my ears :D
<yagaoisa> Welp
<yagaoisa> Windows VM it is
<yagaoisa> B0g4r7_:  You a sys admin?!
<B0g4r7_> Years ago I was.
<yagaoisa> What're you up to now?
<B0g4r7_> Maybe I still am, depending on who you ask.
<yagaoisa> global domination?
<yagaoisa> Ah, I gotcha :D
<B0g4r7_> I mostly work with wireless internets.  WISP.
<yagaoisa> Oh wow
<yagaoisa> That sounds really interesting
<B0g4r7_> Yeah, it does stay interesting.
<bprompt> yagaoisa:    don't get me wrong ,Apple makes great software and hardware, the dog-in-a-leash part of their marketing is the part that I don't find very attractive, they go out of their way to make it convoluted for something that standards make it entirely unnecessary
<squinty> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<yagaoisa> bprompt: No, I agree.
<B0g4r7_> I use iphone mostly because it's the devil I know.
<CoolKevin> I guess the question was too hard
<squinty> CoolKevin,  there are some bugs in the software center.  might want to try installing gnome-software or synaptic.  sudo apt install synaptic    type that in a terminal
<CoolKevin> thank you kind sir
<tgm4883> CoolKevin: I didn't even see your question, which is precisely why excess chat is prohibited in this channel. So when you say it can't install anything, do you mean stuff in the repo or third party packages?
<CoolKevin> it is ok, I understand
<squinty> CoolKevin,  sorry   should have read as software-center and/or synaptic.
<CoolKevin> sudo apt install software-center and/or synaptic.               add that you mean
<squinty> CoolKevin,  sudo apt install software-center    is one command
<CoolKevin> ok thank you kind sir
<squinty> CoolKevin, sudo apt install synaptic   is run as another command
<CoolKevin> I did that one thank you
<squinty> CoolKevin, if you want to install both at the same time then   sudo apt install synaptic software-center
<squinty> CoolKevin, yw
<CoolKevin> ok thank you
<baller> OerHeks: that google cloud print service isnt available for ubiunt
<CoolKevin> thank you kind sir it is dl a lot
<snfgf> time(1) says time has an -o option to write output to file, but I get error: 'command not found'
<jiffe> so I have opencl installed but everything is saying there's no available platforms
<jiffe> even if I didn't have GPUs this should still detect CPU no?
<jiffe> that seems like something that should always work unconditionally
<squinty> snfgf,  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11082233/how-to-redirect-result-of-linux-time-command-to-some-file
<snfgf> thanks
<squinty> snfgf,  actually tried /usr/bin/time -o time.txt here but still no go.
<djcray> Why is Wubi not recommended anymore?
<baller> OerHeks: that google cloud print service isnt available for ubiunt
<AbsurdTech> baller: Meh, rather not hand off my printer to Google haha
<azizLIGHT> on 14.04, if i change LC_TIME from en_US.UTF-8 to en_GB.UTF-8, besides changing the panel calendar's first day of the week from Sunday to Monday, what else will it do?
<dromedary512> MM/DD/YYYY becomes DD/MM/YYYY
<happosade> Hello
<xdevnull> I want install win next to ubuntu, my ubuntu is talking all HD space. How do i customize space? i've downloaded "gparted" but i can't resize? even with i run it with sudo?
#ubuntu 2016-05-22
<happosade> I have X260, latest LTS and dock, when disconnecting, my computer crashesh every now and then. Is there something I should look into?
<happosade> Like when connecting/disconnecting
<CoolKevin> I am not a expert xdevnull , but I think windows will knock out the MBR master boot record
<squinty> xdevnull,  you can't run gparted on a mounted disk.  grab a live cd and use  gparted from it
<xdevnull> squinty, what a wonderful news.
<Bashing-om> xdevnull: Can not operate on a partition that is in use ( mounted). run GParted from a liveDVD(USB), and make sure that swap is 'off' .
<simon_> hi
<simon_> am new
<meh> how can i create
<meh> a deb file for extract a bundle into /opt ?
<baller> github says to run "go get github.com/google/cups-connector/..."  without quotes but it gives an error saying $GOPATH not set
<jiffe> anyone have nvidia/opencl working in ubuntu 14.04?
<ziikutv> Hey what can I use instead of systemctl ? Because I am getting command not found. Trying to follow this guide https://uwsgi-docs.readthedocs.io/en/latest/Systemd.html#adding-the-emperor-to-systemd where its asks the user to run a service "systemctl start emperor.uwsgi.service
<ziikutv> "
<simon1234> I have 3 HP laptops in the office, with very faulty wifi when running on ubuntu, they worked perfectly with the OEM installed windows 10, but on ubuntu (14.04, 16.04) wifi disconnects every 15 mins or so, has anyone else experienced this?
<grijander> tomate una tostada caliente con churros jajaa
<cristobal> grijander || #ubuntu-es
<djcray> simon1234, how did you get Windows 10 with Ubuntu together? D: I only get kernel errors
<grijander> menuda dagada de windows
<cristobal> simon1234, did you verify the wifi manufacture compatibility ? i read broadcom gives issues while intel wifi is the most compatible ones
<simon1234> djcray, they are not together, I replaced windows with ubuntu
<djcray> simon1234, oh okay
<grijander> ubuntu sabe a bacalao de bilbao con tortas de aceite
<cristobal> grijander usa #ubuntu-es  este canal es de ingles
<simon1234> cristobal, will check on Monday whether it's broadcom or intel. But any workarounds if I find it is broadcom?
<Bashing-om> !bcm | simon1234
<ubottu> simon1234: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<grijander> this chanel is ubuntu
<cristobal> simon1234,  can also read http://askubuntu.com/questions/760075/cant-view-wifi-networks-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-16-04
<andruwx> hola a todos
<cristobal> andruwx | #ubuntu-es
<andruwx> que tal su dia
<CoolKevin> really sorry again, I do not know the name of the package I want to change the look of my desktop, what I had before, I thought was kde
<mrrtrump> ubuntu 16 how bfq?
<YankDownUnder> CoolKevin, plasma/kde?
<Bashing-om> mrrtrump: rephrase ?
<CoolKevin> on those lines
<CoolKevin> I think that was my very first one
<YankDownUnder> CoolKevin, Then that's the name of the "packages"...you should be able to find that easily enough in the package manager...
<CoolKevin> ok thank you kind sir
<mrrtrump> bfq io scheduler
<YankDownUnder> CoolKevin, You've got Gnome2 (Mate), Gnome2/3 (Cinnamon), Gnome3, Unity, KDE/Plasma, XFce, LxDE...and more...
<mrrtrump> how get on the 16
<YankDownUnder> mrrtrump, http://askubuntu.com/questions/628529/bfq-i-o-scheduler => that should help.
<CoolKevin> I still got the basics, but I just found "plasma media centre"  in the software cente
<YankDownUnder> CoolKevin, "Plasma Media Centre" is not really the desktop, bro...you'd have to have Plasma+KDE for the full thingo, bro...
<CoolKevin> I see
<YankDownUnder> CoolKevin, If you really really want the ENTIRE KDE/Plasma experience, you can download KUbuntu - which is JUST that...but Ubuntu, nonetheless...
<baller> how do i set up cups
<CoolKevin> what I had set up before was, a bar at the bottom which had the apps, and on the right, little boxs for extra desktops, and a dropdown menu at the top
<squinty> mate
<goddard> baller: you have a printer?
<snckrs> I need some help getting bumblebee to work. I installed it as it was described on the wiki but i think something is missing as I cant launch steam games. neither  with primusrun %command% nor with that utterly long command that some people suggest in the steam forums
<squinty> go to youtube and type in ubuntu mate desktop and see if that is the one you want
<mrrtrump> process on that link shits bed
<squinty> snckrs, apparently bumblebee has been replaced by nvidia-prime
<CoolKevin> thank you kind sir
<mrrtrump> gents arent we concerned no bfq?
<mrrtrump> waaaazzupp
<baller> goddard: how do i find the ip adress to assign to my cups server
<snckrs> squinty, good thing the wiki told me that bbefore i had to deinnstall everythinng ...
<goddard> baller: of your printer?
<goddard> baller: either look at your router or look at the printers interface
<snckrs> so, how do install this "nvidia prime" thingy
<baller> goddard: i am trying to make my usb printer wireless
<baller> in the setting up cups guide it says to assign it a ip address
<goddard> baller: look at the name of the printer then reference that in your router
<goddard> baller: your router sets your printers IP not cups
<baller> my printer is usb onlu
<cristobal> baller,  you can share it from your ubuntu computer to other in the network
<goddard> if it connects to a wifi router then it is your router dude
<squinty> snckrs, not up on all the in's and out's of it but nvidia-prime is in repo's afaik
<CoolKevin> like that one     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DszoVta0hY
<snckrs> yeah but i guess i need some nvidia drivers aswell?
<baller> i am trying to use https://github.com/google/cups-connector/wiki/Install
<baller> goddard: https://github.com/google/cups-connector/wiki/Install
<mrrtrump> cups lol
<mrrtrump> dude go paperless
<mrrtrump> wll fuck ubuntu
<mrrtrump> im heading abck to freebsd
<cristobal> hp printers all in one disables the wifi if connected directly to ethernet just be advise
<tgm4883> !ohmy
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<goddard> mrrtrump: don't let the door hit you on the way out
<CoolKevin> never bite the hand that feeds
<goddard> baller: first figure out how IP addresses are assigned and i think your troubles will disappear
<mrrtrump> I dunno
<mrrtrump> I mean why bnother with ur bung 2
<mrrtrump> freebsd has everything but pharo
<mrrtrump> pharo is pretty nice
<mrrtrump> plus freebsd has zfs
<squinty> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<squinty> your comments regarding bsd are not needed and are off-topic
<snckrs> How can I check whether i have a certain package installed?
<mrrtrump> public school is not needed
<mrrtrump> nor is fed
<YankDownUnder> snckrs, "apt search nameofpackage" => you'll see it listed as "installed" if it's installed...
<squinty> ops! mrrtrump
<tgm4883> squinty: he left. And  you need the bang before the ops
<squinty> yes mis type
<snckrs> is apt purge and apt-get purge the same?
<baller> hey OerHeks you here?
<YankDownUnder> snckrs, Yes, basically.
<snckrs> thanks
<YankDownUnder> snckrs, All good.
<snckrs> Sigh, why do nvidia drivers just wont work for me?
<YankDownUnder> snckrs, They're flaky at the best of times.
<snckrs> Yeah, but for some weird reason they are working on arch  linux for me...so I just dont get  why they wont work on ubuntu
<snckrs> after rebooting i only get a blackscreen
<snckrs> although i can switch to a tty with ctrl alt f1
<YankDownUnder> snckrs, It could be something as simple as permissions...or possibly the process by which you've installed them...either which, there is ample information about doing the installation...if one way doesn't work, try another way...which is the beauty of the situation...there are many ways to do the same thing...
<snckrs> YankDownUnder, yet for some reason I only am able to find out how this one way works: By ticking this box for nvidia driver at the "software" app
<YankDownUnder> snckrs, Check this out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760374/ubuntu-16-04-nvidia-driver-blank-screen
<snckrs> ugh hold on, i think i forgot install nvidia-prima lol
<snckrs> its "sudo apt install nvidia-prime" right?
<YankDownUnder> snckrs, Should be it...
<snckrs> hah that was indeed my mistake
<YankDownUnder> snckrs, Coolbeans...I'll take a large cappuccino, extra shot, two raw sugars, thanks. :)
<snckrs> YankDownUnder, but im only  a chocolatebar  without vowels :c
<YankDownUnder> snckrs, Fair enough...I don't do chocolate unless it's in coffee...or on waffles...
<snckrs> so i just launched csgo, how do i check now if it really  is working  with the dGPU?
<Bashing-om> snckrs: BumbleBee and nvidia-prime do not co-ixist . make sure to purge BumbleBee .
<snckrs> Bashing-om, you are about 5 minutes too late, I already fixed it, but thanks
<snckrs> okay nvm, the fact that i have about 120 FPS is a pretty good indicator that its runnning the nvidia gpu haha
<Bashing-om> snckrs: K) .. was away for a bit .. Glad ya got it .
<snckrs> okay facing a new problem: Vsync isnt working :(
<YankDownUnder> snckrs, That would be something to dig into on the forums (Ubuntu forums...heaps of stuff about setting vsync and all that lovely jazz)
<snckrs> A problem for tomorrow i  guess haha
<kristofer> where can I ask about installation related issues with ubuntu-touch?
<Bashing-om> !touch | kristofer
<ubottu> kristofer: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-touch kristofer
<kristofer> I get literally zero responses from #ubuntu-touch, I've been asking all day
<kristofer> "This phone needs restoring from a PC or service center."
<OerHeks> kristofer, reading back the irc log, yes, http://askubuntu.com/questions/591828/this-phone-needs-restoring-from-a-pc-or-service-center
<OerHeks> see answer apr 13
<squinty> heh was just reading that exact page
<kristofer> OerHeks: no, I already did a clean install of kitkat 4.4 on my n7, then tried to install ubuntu-touch, and I'm running into this issue
<kristofer> so, even with a fresh clean install of factory image, I still run into the issue
<kristofer> OerHeks: any ideas?
<OerHeks> kristofer, nope,keep asking in U-T, or put it on the mailinglist
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/GetHelp
<B0g4r7_> Ubuntu Touch huh.  That sounds like it might be something pretty raw.
<B0g4r7_> Something one might have to stumble through and solve ones own problems until it becomes a bit more broadly used.
<B0g4r7_> I'd imagine the userbase is fairly small at this point.
<B0g4r7_> Still it's cool to see a real effort put towards offering a FOSS OS on mobile/touch platforms.
<YankDownUnder> B0g4r7_, Yes...but...that being said...it's catching...
<B0g4r7_> I'm sure that given time it will become more usable.
<B0g4r7_> Kinda like linux on the desktop in 1998 wasn't quite what it is today.
<B0g4r7_> Hmm, looks like no support for iphones at all yet.  That's all I have laying around that I might try it on.
<pennTeller> Hi guys! Does anybody know a tool to be able to see or possibly control my cpu clock speed on ubuntu 16.04?
<B0g4r7_> pennTeller, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<OerHeks> enough tools to see, but to set speed is silly.
<pennTeller> B0g4r7_, thank you that works. Do you happen to maybe know a tool for overclocking?
<pennTeller> OerHeks, how so?
<OerHeks> overclocking should be done in the bios?
<pennTeller> OerHeks, I see.. I guess I'll give that a shot. Thank you
<pennTeller> Do you happen to know a tool or program apart from  cat /proc/cpuinfo to see the cpu state?
<B0g4r7_> The only tools I've seen for adjusting CPU frequency from software deal with power saving features.  Reducing clockspeed, not increasing.
<pennTeller> B0g4r7_, yes me too
<B0g4r7_> lscpu tells you a lot of the same information.  dmidecode will tell you about the CPU and a lot of other things.
<pennTeller> lslscpu looks very much as what I had in mind :)
<pennTeller> Thank you B0g4r7_
<OerHeks> You might want to take a look at nice & renice to give services more/less priority
<pennTeller> OerHeks, now that's something I've never heard about either
<pennTeller> I will have a look
<pennTeller> oh nice looks cool
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/renice.1posix.html
<pennTeller> OerHeks, thank you. I just took the LPI linux essentials course. Do you know of "the next" step to fully dive in into linux?
<pennTeller> I just built this pc and decided to not use Windows at all and want to fully immerse myself
<OerHeks> well, it takes time ..
<pennTeller> OerHeks, I devour books and videos. I proud myself in learning very fast
<OerHeks> hanging in here was a good start, back in 2009.
<pennTeller> OerHeks, why not anymore? seems ok to me
<OerHeks> pennTeller, sure, still is, just saying how i started.
<pennTeller> OerHeks, oh I see
<Guest56439> whats up
<Carsten> Hello people, I just tried to update to 16.04 and got a mysql update error http://pastebin.com/K2VE9TkY
<Carsten> I had a look at launchpad followed all instructions through to no avail
<Carsten> Can anybody help?
<tgm4883> Carsten: what launchpad instructions
<Guest56439> whats up
<tgm4883> Guest56439: This is a support channel, if you have a question ask it, otherwise chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Carsten> tgm4883:  Apologes wrong platform I meant ubuntu forum: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760724/16-04-upgrade-broke-mysql-server
<pennTeller> any body know how to "click wheel click scroll" on ubuntu?
<pennTeller> I mean click it once and point in the direction you would like to scroll
<YankDownUnder> pennTeller, you can change the operations of the mouse/mouse wheel with xmodmap
<pennTeller> YankDownUnder, thank you
<YankDownUnder> pennTeller, As well...check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/mouse.html
<pennTeller> YankDownUnder, will do
<Carsten> Is anyone able to help?
<Bashing-om> !ask | Carsten
<ubottu> Carsten: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LambdaComplex> Bashing-om: he did already ask
<Carsten> I suppose I should ask a little clearer
<tgm4883> Carsten: not sure why you think that particular link is related to your issue
<Bashing-om> LambdaComplex: Carsten  I dp now see .. sorry for my lapse of attention .
<Carsten> I just tried to update to 16.04 and got a mysql update error http://pastebin.com/K2VE9TkY I followed these instructions through as on the ubuntu forum: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760724/16-04-upgrade-broke-mysql-server
<tgm4883> Carsten: was this a minor upgrade inside 16.04 or were you doing a distribution upgrade?
<Carsten> tgm4883: Well I have been looking for issues surrounding mysql upgrade errors surrounding 16.04 thats the closest I could find.
<Carsten> tgm4883: Distrubution upgrade
<tgm4883> Carsten: from?
<Carsten> 15.04
<tgm4883> Carsten: did you upgrade to 15.10 first?
<Carsten> well I used do-release-upgrade
<Carsten> Errr sorry tgm4883
<Bashing-om> Carsten: Does this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.7/+bug/1571865 apply to your situation ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571865 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "mysql fails to start after upgrade if previous defaults were customised" [High,In progress]
<Carsten> tgm4883: I used do-release-upgrade
<tgm4883> Carsten: that shouldn't have upgraded you directly from 15.04 to 16.04
<Carsten> Bashing-om: I found that too, followed instructions through in the first option through to no avail.
<Carsten> tgm4883: Then I am in error on version number I must have been at 15.10
<Charlie1983ARG> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Charlie1983ARG> hi, I'm using Kodibuntu but I want to use Ubuntu 16.04 kernel (lastest Kodibuntu seems based on Lubuntu but uses 3.13 instead of 4.4), it seems that linux-generic has been overriden to this older kernel
<Charlie1983ARG> how can I use Ubuntu 16.04 kernel and keep it updated under Kodibuntu?
<tgm4883> Charlie1983ARG: you install Ubuntu 16.04 or you ask in #kodi
<Charlie1983ARG> I already asked there and they told me that I have to install a mainline kernel! I don't want to do that
<Charlie1983ARG> but you're right, I'm going to use Ubuntu 16.04, Kodibuntu is a waste of time
<mangix> hello, how can i tell which Xorg video driver has been loaded?
<mangix> also, is modesetting or the intel driver better on intel hardware?
<Bashing-om> mangix: Log /var/log/Xorg.0.log will relate a lot of info about the driver build .
<Carsten> tgm4883, Bashing-om: it seems to be related to that innodb issue but I can't find anything on it
<mangix> Bashing-om: got it. intel is being used
<mangix> speaking of intel, how to I enable DRI3? i can't find /etc/X11/xorg.conf or .d
<ntfwc> make an xorg.conf.d with an intel device configuration and make sure it has 'Option "DRI" "3"'
<ntfwc> xorg.conf.d directory that is
<Charlie1983ARG> it's DRI3 worth it?
<ntfwc> From what I've read, it is mostly security improvements, and there have a been a few DRI3 specific application bugs
<mangix> DRI3 allows better vsync and performance
<mangix> downside is that it requires KMS and may be unstable
<ntfwc> Does anyone here know if there is a proper term for a computer display acting like a VHS player that has lost tracking?
<ntfwc> I'm trying to find if there is a bug for it, but I have been unsuccessful in my search.
<jason__> how do you rename a network device e.g rename eth0 to something else
<[Saint]> jason__: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<[Saint]> (mv it to *.bak first)
<[Saint]> though I guess that assumes pre-systemd/predictable interface naming scheme.
<[Saint]> hmmm.
<reisio> just restore that scheme, then :)
<jason__> I plugged in a wifi dongle and for some reason it has called it wlx74da38417dba
<[Saint]> right, that's the new 'predictable netowrk interface name' scheme or so.
<[Saint]> you'll find it'll be 'wlx<lower_case_MAC_address>'
<jason__> oh
<[Saint]> I actually find that useful myself.
<jason__> my prefrence would be wlan0
<jason__> rename in the same place?
<Bashing-om> jason__: See: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ .
<mncedisi> hi
<krismatrix> I have Ubuntu 16.04...and I heard that there was security issue with Unity and X11. Someone recommended that I use Mir instead...and apparently that is some sort of display driver.
<krismatrix> Isn't Unity a desktop environment.
<krismatrix> ?
<reisio> krismatrix: someone's ignorant
<[Saint]> The "security issues" with X11 are laughable at best.
<reisio> krismatrix: X is fine, Unity is a DE, technically
<[Saint]> Newsflash. Your compositor can spy on you.
<[Saint]> Welcome to the world.
<krismatrix> compositor?
<krismatrix> what is that
<reisio> Mir is something Canonical (Ubuntu) has been working on... I can't say I have much faith it will endure
<[Saint]> I assume you're talking about the hilarious shenagigans regarding X.11 and Snappy?
<[Saint]> And it being "unsafe"?
<reisio> it's not likely you're using snappy
<reisio> krismatrix: c'mon don't make us do all the talking for you :p
<[Saint]> Using something or not has no bearing on the reactionary public.
<reisio> [Saint]: ain't that the truth :p
<krismatrix> uh...I don't know what Snappy is. I just read somewhere that it was a new software/program/implementation with Snappy...but don't know what it is.
<[Saint]> Then you need not worry in the least.
<krismatrix> And yes..I believe the shenangians regarding x.11 and snappy is probably what I am referring to.
<[Saint]> that wasn't really "news", just someone pointing out something working exactly as intended and crying fowl of it.
<krismatrix> [Saint]: Why would I not need to worry?
<[Saint]> see above.
<[Saint]> If snappy package developers don't want to mark their packages as untrusted, it is their own damn fault.
<krismatrix> So...why is this not a security issue?
<[Saint]> because there are provisions for this already, if you don't want to compositor to be able to spy on what your snappy package is doing, don't class it as a trusted element.
<krismatrix> ok...so what Is this compositor? And actually what is this snappy package?
<Abe_> hello i need dependencies i cannot find libsteam_api.so and libopenal-eon.so.1
<jason__> trying to run hostapd but get this wlx74da38417dba: interface state DISABLED->DISABLED
<Abe_> any idea were i can find them or how to install them?
<[Saint]> krismatrix: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<jason__> how do i enable it?
<[Saint]> krismatrix: and a snappy package is like a snapshot the brings in all its dependencies locally.
<[Saint]> bah - grammatical errors.
<e-coffee> 0
<Abe_> cmon I just miss 2 more f* dependencies I got 99% by myself pls help http://paste.ubuntu.com/16588874/
<Abe_> libsteam_api.so and libopenal-eon.so.1
<tgm4883> Abe_: those don't exist in any packages in 16.04
<Abe_> tgm4883: I use 14.04 luckily
<Bashing-om> Abe_: Do not find them either : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libsteam_api&mode=filename&suite=trusty&arch=any .
<tgm4883> Abe_: they aren't in 14.04 either
<Abe_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i get this somehow
<B0g4r7_> There's libopenal-dev, but thet doesn't have this -eon bit.
<Abe_> :(
<[Saint]> my guess is that it is screwing up its own dependencies and it expects to bring this all to the party itself.
<[Saint]> it would probably help to know what it is you're actually doing.
<B0g4r7_> Trying to run a game, it sounds like.
<Abe_> opening an .sh progam
<Abe_> program/game yes
<[Saint]> that is infinitely vague.
<Abe_> somebody said on google
<Abe_> Fixed by copying libsteam_api.so from one of my Steam games into one of the known /usr/lib directories.
<Abe_> can this work
<Abe_> hopefully i hate dependency problems
<B0g4r7_> A game like Witcher 2.
<Abe_> no a game like saints row 4
<Abe_> why don't those programs come all with their own dependencies already shipped?
<Abe_> so annoying to get them afterwards by yourself
<[Saint]> my suspicion is they do, but it is screwing it up.
<B0g4r7_> Are you sure it downloaded and installed correctly?
<Abe_> 1 yes it did and 2 i don't need to install
<[Saint]> relying on these libraries to be provided by the system is a recipe in failure.
<Abe_> but yes CRC check went good game is fine
<ItsMeLenny> hello all, i have a CD that will not read in ubuntu 16.04, this is my dmesg http://paste.debian.net/hidden/591d16f3/ . i have had this cd read and install under ubuntu before, it is the game Theme Park World on cd. I have tried it in two drives (SATA and USB) and it gives the same error. I tried it in a windows laptop in two drives (the inbuilt and the same USB one) and it runs perfectly fine. any help would be great
<[Saint]> as far as I can there's no reason for them to exist in the system and no package or metapackage to pull them in.
<[Saint]> so $GAME messing this up is likely entirely $GAME's fault.
<B0g4r7_> I assume you've tried running ldconfig manually, yes?
<tgm4883> Abe_: where did you get SR4 in a .sh file? It ships with everything it needs in steam
<Abe_> tgm4883: cuz im smart
<tgm4883> Abe_: huh?
<Abe_> that i got SR4 in an .sh file :D
<Abe_> I still need those dependencies
<Abe_> :(
<[Saint]> Yes. Very smart to do this outside of Steam where it "Just Works". Mhm.
<Abe_> Yes but now it's standalone
<Abe_> which i like
<[Saint]> Is it? Seems like it doesn't even run to me.
<Abe_> until i have those 2 dependencies im still missing it won't
<Abe_> i got 99% those 2 i will get too >:(
<B0g4r7_> Best of luck.
<krismatrix> back again....so the gist is that there is no security concern with ubuntu16.04
<B0g4r7_> Security is always a concern.
<xangua> krismatrix: install only from official repository
<[Saint]> No *new* security concerns. :)
<tgm4883> Seems like the only way to get SR4 in a .sh file is via questionable places
<krismatrix> what is the 'official respository'?
<krismatrix> you mean just stuff on ubuntu software center?
<Abe_> [Saint]: I know there are not provided by the system
<B0g4r7_> Sorry to say, we're not here to help you find missing pieces of the commercial software you're trying to pirate.
<Abe_> or cd
<pauljw> krismatrix, i recommend the first thing you install from Software Center is synaptic package manager.  much better for finding and installing software from the official repositories.
 * dowell waves hello
<krismatrix> I do have synaptic. I use it when the ubuntu software center isn't satisfactory.
<pauljw> ok
<[Saint]> B0g4r7_: But then who will help me crack my MIRC.exe? Khaled's tryin' to shake me down!
<krismatrix> So...snappy in 16.04. Why were people concerned or do people believe it may be insecure?
<tgm4883> krismatrix: the security concerns that people were talking about aren't with snappy. They are with X11
<Abe_> Yes i found libsteam_api.so like this guy said... it's in steam games
<jaro> tgm4883, what is the concerns?
<[Saint]> Some genius basically discovered that if you don't mark an asset as untrusted that the compositor can spy on that asset.
<[Saint]> WHich has been true for approximately...always.
<reisio> there haven't been compositors always :p
<[Saint]> Well...you know what I meant! :p
<reisio> anyway, people concerned with security don't run desktop environments
<[Saint]> precisely.
<reisio> always :)
<krismatrix> ok
<tgm4883> This is true, that has been the case forever.
<krismatrix> ok.
<jaro> well ya everything can spy on everything else in x11
<jaro> there is no gui isolation
<Abe_> Oh im dumb
<[Saint]> you could probably "solve" this by ssh to localhost with -X, no?
<[Saint]> ...or just run the asset(s) as untrusted to begin with.
<Abe_> they were provided but i took their permissions away thx anyway
<jaro> so I have an issue when i load a program from terminal.  its icon doesn't show in the notification panel up top unless I load it from the applications menu
<jaro> but how can I change the launch options from the application menu in unity?
<Abe_> besides that one i had to take it from steam
<jaro> anyone know? :(
<jaro> tgm4883, i'm using unity,  how do I change the launch options for a specific application?
<jaro>  /usr/share/applications/.desktop file?
<xangua> jaro: what software and why are you running it from terminal?
<jaro> pgl
<krismatrix> ok...is it safe to run  ssh on 16.04?
<jaro> but i had to install gksudo, it has to open with sudo
<xangua> !info pgl
<ubottu> Package pgl does not exist in xenial
<jaro> xangua, ok well editing the .desktop file did the trick
<jaro> xangua, peerguardian linux
<[Saint]> jaro: errrr...huh?
<jaro> [Saint], ?
<[Saint]> just doing 'gksudo' should open a prompt asking what to run, and as who.
<jaro> [Saint], its not installed in ubuntu bey default apparently.
<[Saint]> You don't need to do 'sudo gksudo', but perhaps I misparsed your statement.
<jaro> oh and crap so it still doesn't show in the notification menu apparenlty unless its opened as regular user
<jaro> hmm,  how can i get the icon to show in notification panel?
<rexsumego> hi
<jaro> i'm trying to like unity, but man its real hard.
<rexsumego> i know
<jaro> xangua, do you know how i can get this applications icon to show in the notification panel?
<jaro> it only shows if opened as a regular user.
<karan> java user
<jaro> oh god its not even working lol
<reisio> twss
<reisio> wait
<reisio> :p
<jaro> I don't think unity is going to work out...
<reisio> jaro: it doesn't need to :D
<jaro> I might try kubuntu
<jaro> man pgl is not even working for some reason.
<jaro> its not blocking anything I dunno why
<Abe_> nice I got it yay
<Abe_> thx for no help :P
<jaro> well thats it time to uninstall ubuntu....wow....
<[Saint]> you're uninstalling Ubuntu because you dislike the DE?
<jaro> [Saint], peerguardian isn't even blocking anything its freaking me out
<jaro> I don'[t know why this is happening
<[Saint]> PeerGuardian is a bag of crap without enough active development to keep it afloat.
<jaro> [Saint], https://sourceforge.net/p/peerguardian/discussion/446996/thread/80253887/
<jaro> woops
<[Saint]> I mean...SourceForge.. c'mon!
<[Saint]> One can only hate themselves so much.
<jaro> if you say so...
<jaro> peerguardian is great when using browser or torrents
<jaro> I feel naked without it man.
<[Saint]> "PeerGuardian Linux:
<jaro> and why would it not be working on ubuntu 16.04?  i dont' get it.  it even was updated for it supposedly
<[Saint]> Actively developed. However the team is very small and with few spare time. Contributors are welcome!"
<[Saint]> ....just what you want in a firewall.
<jaro> i use ufw along side of it guy
<jaro> its not a real firewall its a blacklist
<jaro> blocks like half of the ipv4 space for me
<[Saint]> ...which is a firewall.
<jaro> you can click to temp allow some ips or ports on the fly its great
<jaro> but ya,  that means i'm getting rid of ubuntu for sure
<jaro> back to mint I go.
<jaro> I probably should be using debian lol
<[Saint]> Oh wow. Even better. It is entirely closed source.
<[Saint]> hahahaha.
<jaro> its gpl
<[Saint]> Ah, yes, sorry, I misread an awkward sentence.
<jaro> "PeerGuardian is an open project. Not only is its source code open for you to read, use, and modify - but the project is open for you to join and contribute in any form (code, documentation, bug reports, web and support)."
<jaro> just one of those security tools that peopel are now taught not to use
<jaro> when they need it now more then ever lol
<jaro> apparmor is even becoming deprecated now,  its a shame.  its one of the reasons i like ubuntu based distros
<jaro> we need it now more then ever.
<jaro> pgl intsalled fine but its not blocking anything something is very very wrong.
<[Saint]> what's wrong with iptables?
<jaro> i'm using ufw it uses iptables
<jaro> again,  pgl is not a firewall replacement
<[Saint]> no, it is a superfluous addon.
<jaro> superfluous?
<[Saint]> entirely.
<jaro> god i fkn hate irc.  the fkn lions den
<jaro> teaching everyone to be vulnerable for the lulz
<jaro> this is why we live in the digital world we do nowadays...
<[Saint]> No. I'm saying "it does nothing you can not do without it".
<jaro> the 90s were so much better
<[Saint]> You're missing the point hun.
<jaro> i can't live without it man
<jaro> are you kidding me?
<[Saint]> You can. You won't.
<[Saint]> Different things.
<jaro> i woudln't touch any torrents,  and no the argument that my ip in the swarm doesn't matter.  its all about p2p connections.
<jaro> and yes using it in a browser is great
<jaro> better then oscript lol
<jaro> i feel totally naked right now
<[Saint]> there's nothing stopping you from forming the same blacklists with $other_product
<jaro> you didn't read what i said before
<[Saint]> I did.
<jaro> the great thing about pgl,  is you can one click to temp allow ip's on the fly
<jaro> name me another program i can do that with.
<jaro> if i block 1/2 or 1/3 of all the 4 billion or w/e ipv4 blacklists that exist
<jaro> how can I do that?
<jaro> say i'm browsing a webpage.  things on the page are not connecting cause pgl blocks them.
<jaro> i have pgl running on screen,  i can read the ips,  ports,  the descriptions of who they are for.   and then click on it and only temporarily allow it for like 15 mins or so.
<jaro> name me another program that can do that.
<jaro> everybody just wants to hack the shit out of other people for kicks nowdays
<jaro> nobody writes defensive programs man,  you are dreaming.
<jaro> ands if for some mysterious suspicious reason its installing but not actually working on ubuntu.  i'm gonna pass on ubuntu.
<jaro> i'd rather block 3 billion ipv4 addresses right off the bat on my machine.
<jaro> and if ubuntu don't like that,  bye bye ubuntu.
<jaro> I might as well use windows...
<[Saint]> You're making some very far reaching logic leaps. Good day to you Sir and.or Madam.
<jaro> well then again there is peerblok for windows.  but iblock list just went paid subscription only for everything this week
<jaro> they use to let you get some lists for free,  but jeez.  on linux i can still get them all for free
<jaro> i'm gonna try a --reinstall maybe that will help?
<jaro> nah it aint working man
<jaro> wow
<jaro> I don't get why its not working i'm totally in shock right now
<jaro> maybe it also has to do with iblocklist going all paid subscription now
<jaro> every year,  the internet dies a little more for me.
<jaro> its becoming a sad sad digital world we live in nowadays...
<jaro> somebody give me a time machine so i can go back to pre 2005
<reisio> jaro: ok
<jaro> we are all fkd nowadays,  i don't care who you think you are
<reisio> I just realized something
<[Saint]> If it involves this conversation stopping, I'm sure someone would've done so by now.
<[Saint]> Therefore, no time travel.
<[Saint]> Proof positive folks.
<reisio> yeah when we get a time machine, first we'll go back and save ourselves
<jaro> this sucks...
<reisio> what does?
<jaro> security being non existent in the present digital age.
<jaro> and everybody in the industry being evil.
<jaro> the fact the internet is now called facebook an twitter,  and computers are now called androids and iphones...
<jaro> the fact we no longer have digital freedom or privacy and are totally limited.
<[Saint]> Frustrated people who rant to others about topics they don't care for still exist, thankfully.
<[Saint]> yay!
<jaro>  ya pat yourself on the shoulder
<jaro> you are part of the problem.
<ipatrol> Ok, so I accidentally hosed the partition my /var directory was on
<[Saint]> You're the one that made some weird logic jump between "doesn't use obscure firewall" and "doesn't use firewall at all".
<[Saint]> Go rant in *-offtopic about it if you're still tickled.
<ipatrol> is there any way to reinstall the system without destroying my /etc directory?
<reisio> ipatrol: back it up
<ipatrol> reisio: haha, funny
<ipatrol> oh wait, you mean the /etc directory
<reisio> heh
<reisio> you used to work as a stripper or something? :p
<abhishek> My touch pad moves everytime I type
<reisio> yes, /etc
<ipatrol> I thought you meant the /var directory, in which case, I would say, "too late"
<reisio> abhishek: turn it off or lift your wrists up
<jaro> [Saint], so much for downloading torrents now.  i'd be too scared to.
<abhishek>  System Setting>Input Devices>Touchpad>Enable/Disable Touchpad has an option of Timeout, what should it be?
<abhishek> reisio, ^
<raymod2> Is there a known issue with Ubuntu Software Center not being able to install .deb files?
<raymod2> I create one using dpkg-deb and it installs OK from the terminal (using 'dpkg -i foo.deb') but it doesn't work through Ubuntu Software Center (ie. when double-clicking the file).
<brianx> can anyone point me to directions for swapping out unity for mate?  of all things, the friggin "smart" scrollbar is the one that i just can't get over and all the instructions for turning it off don't work on 16.04.
<reisio> unity-tweak-tool does that, IIRC
<tonyt> brianx just install the desktop enviroment using cli
<brianx> "sudo apt install mate"???
<tonyt> google "installe mate cli ubuntu"
<tonyt> -e
<tonyt> you will find the correct command
<brianx> reisio: nope, apparently it does in 16.04.  seems that it did in earlier versions.
<raymod2> I also noticed that Ubuntu Software Center has similar problems installing the .deb file from Google for Google Earth.
<raymod2> This is on 16.04 LTS.
<reisio> brianx: IIRC: dpkg -r --force-all ubuntu-desktop; apt-get install mate-desktop; apt-get autoremove
<brianx> reisio: thank you.
<reisio> google's binaries are trash
<reisio> that's why they're hard to install
<B0g4r7_> I gave up running the native google earth.
<B0g4r7_> I run it in wine now.
<reisio> not unrelated, I dare say, with their code in general being trash
<B0g4r7_> Works much better that way,
<reisio> I only rarely use it for viewing kmls
<reisio> which I'm sure there're other apps for
<raymod2> B0g4r7_ - but I am seeing the same problem installing my own .deb files.
<xangua> brianx: for the record starring with 16.04 "smart scrollbars"are no longer a unity thing but a GNOME thing
<reisio> yes, Unity being mostly GNOME
<e-coffee> hi is omg ubuntu an official ubuntu site?
<reisio> there's a potential for it to be a general GTK+3 annoyance, though
<xangua> e-coffee: no, is OMG chrome an official chrome site?
<e-coffee> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/09/how-to-watch-hulu-on-ubuntu-1404-up well to be more specific i'm not sure i want to install this ppa?
<e-coffee> to play hulu and hbo-go on ubuntu
<brianx> xangua: interesting.  they suck.  completely unusable via vnc, annoying as hell even locally.  normal scrollbars could easily scroll a line at a time, a page at a time or grabbing them let you scroll to a specific spot.
<e-coffee> apparently i need a hardware abstraction layer
<raymod2> Here is what I see in /var/log/syslog:May 21 22:22:36 ubuntu gnome-session[1607]: (gnome-software:1762): Gs-WARNING **: failed to call gs_plugin_app_install on apt: GDBus.Error:org.debian.apt.TransactionFailed: error-no-package: Package myapp isn't available
<raymod2> May 21 22:22:36 ubuntu gnome-session[1607]: (gnome-software:1762): Gs-WARNING **: State change on (null) from available to installed is not OK
<e-coffee> xangua fiik that's why i asked
<reisio> haven't heard Hulu mentioned in ages
<jaro> e-coffee, i know for hbogo i have to install hal and flashplugin and use firefox
<jaro> all deprecated
<e-coffee> jaro do you use this ppa?
<jaro> all fkn three including firefox imo,  but its only thing that works
<jaro> let me scroll up which ppa?
<e-coffee> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:flexiondotorg/hal-flash
<jaro> ya i think thats the one i used in ubuntu
<jaro> so you just install that,  then the regular flashplugin installer and use firefox
<jaro> i also did all the pipelight stuff in the past,  thats all ajoke and runs crappy
<jaro> just use normal flash and hal and firefox and ou good to go
<e-coffee> thanks jaro :D
<jaro> np
<jaro> you know whats really sad,  the android tablets are more supported for all this shit
<jaro> excuse my language i'm sorry.
<raymod2> So Ubuntu doesn't allow you to install .deb files that don't come from their own repositories?
<jaro> raymod2, huh?
<raymod2> Is this some kind of walled garden?
<reisio> you try freshplayerplugin?
<e-coffee> getdeb?
<reisio> raymod2: it does
<raymod2> reisio - I want my users to be able to download my .deb package and double click it to install it
<reisio> that only takes gdebi, IIRC
<reisio> which is probably already installed
<raymod2> What is gdebi?
<reisio> frontend to dpkg, IIRC
<xangua> brianx: it seems tho that the behavior of the new GNOME scrollbars has to do with the theme settings, using xubuntu denial default theme and scrollbars in gtk 3 apps don't hide
<raymod2> When you double click a .deb file in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS it launches the Ubuntu Software Center.
<jaro> xangua,  probably uses gtk2 stuff in it
<reisio> raymod2: should work, too, then
<reisio> Xfce hasn't been ported to GTK+3 yet
<raymod2> It doesn't.
<reisio> it's up to the theme, though
<raymod2> There is an Install button but when you click it nothing happens.
<reisio> GTK+3 just has really asinine Mac OS style defaults
<reisio> raymod2: reassociate it to use gdebi, then
<raymod2> reisio - I can't ask my users to do that
<reisio> why would you
<raymod2> I need it to just work when my users double click the .deb file.
<reisio> I'm guessing it will if you reassociate it to use gdebi
<[Saint]> which you also couldn;t ask every user to do.
<raymod2> I guess I don't understand what you are suggesting.
<reisio> I'm not sure you two understand it
<reisio> you wouldn't ask them to fix the software frontend, either
<reisio> it's the same problem, only my suggestion is an actual solution
<brianx> xangua: i'm a long term fedora user, this denial stuff wasn't in fedora so i've no clue
<[Saint]> reisio: only it isn't, because the intent is to minimize user interaction and have things Just Work.
<raymod2> Saint, yes exactly.
<itaeho> 하이
<itaeho> hi
<[Saint]> I parse this as raymod2 as the distributor, and that flow being precisely what he wants to avoid.
<itaeho> 누구 없나요
 * reisio shakes head
<reisio> something wrong with your logic circuits
<reisio> anyway: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573408 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1573206 GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Fix released]
<[Saint]> reisio: there's no logic failure there - it just flat out wasn't a valid solution.
<raymod2> I could also ask my users to open a terminal and run 'dpkg -i foo.deb' but most users would not be capable of doing that.
<reisio> if you say "thing is broke and we can't get users to fix it" and I say "you can fix it by doing foo", and your response is "no!" then I don't know what else to say to you :p
<[Saint]> it was precisely what he wanted to avoid.
<reisio> [Saint]: what was, doing anything at all? :p
<[Saint]> "manualy futzing around" does not a one click installer make.
<reisio> I can identify with that, but it's pointless to complain and not try to fix things
<jaro> brianx, denial stuff?
<[Saint]> reisio: sure, but, one assumes that asking the to micromanage this is (rightly) out of the question.
<[Saint]> *asking the user to
<brianx> i assume it's something related to debian "alternatives", but no clue.  was in reply to xangua's list of instructions for gnome scrollbars.
<[Saint]> I parsed the question not as "how can I get this working by any means" but more "why does this not work as I expect it".
<reisio> I assumed he wanted things fixed for _his users_ because he controls _his users'_ installs
<reisio> :p
<brianx> jaro: it was unfortunately jiberish to me.
<raymod2> reisio - that bug report you mentioned sounds exactly like what I am seeing
<reisio> well for that you want #ubuntu-philosophy-without-solutions :p
<raymod2> So this is a known issue?
<reisio> I s'pose it's possible I linked to it because it isn't?...
<reisio> :p
<raymod2> And since I created my .deb package from a 16.04 LTS installation it sounds like Ubuntu is rejecting any .deb file that doesn't come from its own repository.
<[Saint]> It isn't.
<reisio> go to the end of the bug I linked to
<miladdd> hi
<raymod2> I was convinced this was a bug on the 3rd-party files I tried to install because I REFUSED TO BELIEVE an LTS release of Ubuntu would get this far with such bug, this is unacceptable. This is so sad.
<raymod2> I will consider this a "jump ship right NOW" warning, so I'll take it.
<raymod2> LOL
<[Saint]> If you needed it to work _right now_ I guess you could make a wrapper for it that just went through dpkg and then apt to resolve dependencies.
<reisio> it's very common—but quite incorrect—to confuse "LTS" to mean "more stable"
<HackerII> eye,eye, matey
<raymod2> Saint, you mean package it inside an executable file?
<reisio> [Saint]: now you're saying what I said earlier that you complained about :p
<reisio> he means reassociate it to use gdebi :p
<reisio> oh the times...
<miladdd> is it possible to force synaptic to use aria2 instead of wget for packages downloading?
<[Saint]> I mean nothing of the sort.
<reisio> miladdd: undoubtedly
<reisio> [Saint]: stop saying it then :p
<raymod2> How can I change a .deb file so that it will be opened by gdebi instead of Ubuntu Software Center?  Doesn't every user need to do that himself?
<reisio> raymod2: no
<reisio> it's just a filetype association
<raymod2> Yes, and filetype associations are the domain of the end user.
<raymod2> How can I control what happens when an end user double clicks a .deb file?
<reisio> only inasmuch as everything is the domain of the end user, once the end user is end using, if the end user so chooses
<miladdd> how is it?
<raymod2> I might as well just tell my end users to uninstall Ubuntu and install OS X.  Because my OS X package "Just Works".
<raymod2> Or my Windows package.
<reisio> good idea
<reisio> just tape $70 for the OS to your package, and $2000 for the hardware
<codfection> guys ubuntu apt get orking fine?
<codfection> working*
<reisio> codfection: ...yes?
<[Saint]> Ok. So you _are_ just trying to deliberately derail things.
<[Saint]> Good to know.
<codfection> I am in airport and apt get update is not working
<codfection> :(
<reisio> codfection: maybe your connection is terrible
<reisio> in an airport that'd not surprise me
<codfection> perhaps
<codfection> and one more thing
<codfection> my chrome is not visible
<codfection> last time I use pc it was there
<reisio> where?
<codfection> what could be the problem
<codfection> in laptop
<reisio> in the laptop, eh?
<codfection> yea
<[Saint]> I had a feeling there for a while you were actually invested in the situation. Sorry about that reisio.
<reisio> on the launcher?
<codfection> let me show u pastebin
<codfection> error
<raymod2> reisio, OS X is free.  Where does the $70 come from?  And hardware that runs Ubuntu is free?
<reisio> [Saint]: ?
<codfection> in dash and everywhere its gone
<reisio> raymod2: no, it's not free :)
<raymod2> I downloaded it and installed it on a VM and I didn't notice a dip in my bank account.
<reisio> codfection: maybe it's not installed
<codfection> it  was
<reisio> raymod2: right, but you aren't going to tell the IRS that
<codfection> reisio,
<codfection> please check
<reisio> codfection: maybe it isn't now
<raymod2> Why would the IRS care that I downloaded a free copy of OS X?
<codfection> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16590579/
<reisio> raymod2: because it's not free :D
<codfection> even in apt update its giving chrome error
<[Saint]> It is.
<codfection> yesterday I had chrome installed
<reisio> nawp
<[Saint]> It is.
<reisio> nawp
<raymod2> I downloaded OS X *from Apple*
<reisio> raymod2: to your apple computer?
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> [Saint]: then I totally got screwed on that snow cat thing i paid for...
<reisio> ac1dh0n3ycl0ud: don't mind them, they're lost
<raymod2> No, to my PC that I built myself.
<codfection> any one help me please. I had chrome installed now its gone and having this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/16590579/
<reisio> raymod2: like I said, you wouldn't be telling the IRS this :p
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> you build a vm?
<raymod2> My VM runs on my PC.
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> which you built?
<reisio> and your Mac OS runs illegally on your VM :p
<ipatrol> reisio: what?
<[Saint]> Wait wait wait...just so I'm clear, are you saying that it isn't "free" because you already paid for the Mac?
<raymod2> Yes, I built my PC with parts from NewEgg and Amazon.
<[Saint]> Because upgrading hasn't cost me a single penny.
<reisio> [Saint]: you're suggesting things you paid for are free? :p
<reisio> ipatrol: ?
<codfection> any help guys? I guess its support irc ??
<ipatrol> [Saint]: because Apple is a jackdonkey
<[Saint]> I paid for the hardware, the OS on it in incidental.
<abaddon_> this irc channel is filled with nonsense right now
<reisio> abaddon_: ssdd ;)
<raymod2> LOL, abaddon
<reisio> codfection: if you want chrome, install it
<reisio> [Saint]: sure it is, heh
<ipatrol> yes Father abaddon_, we know
<codfection> reisio, I had it installed...
<raymod2> Let's just please find a solution so my users can double click my .deb file and install it on Ubuntu.
<codfection> its gone automatically :O
<codfection> and apt is having this error
<reisio> codfection: that's unlikely, but hopefully of less concern than actually obtaining it
<[Saint]> ac1dh0n3ycl0ud: I'm guessing you missed the upgrade boundary and get caught with that weird $20 fee?
<reisio> raymod2: already did
<reisio> more than one
 * ac1dh0n3ycl0ud nods
<abaddon_> I'll click on your deb file and delete it
<[Saint]> ac1dh0n3ycl0ud: aha, right, that explains things.
<raymod2> reisio - I said "double click" not "become an Ubuntu expert to install my software"
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> it was ten dollars last time
<reisio> raymod2: there's a bug for it
<reisio> if sitting on your hands is your thing, keep it up
<reisio> will work itself out soon enough
<raymod2> The bug was filed a month ago.
<abaddon_> then fix it
<reisio> oh yeah?
<reisio> what time of day was it filed?
<reisio> this fascinates me
<reisio> tell me more :)
<HackerII> el oh el
<raymod2> LOL, let's get the guy who broke it to fix it.
<reisio> well if it's a problem with GNOME, you won't have much luck
<reisio> all GNOME bugs are features, IME
<ipatrol> raymod2: sadly, that's typical GNOME development "logic"
<reisio> canonical will probably fix it though
<raymod2> I hope I don't have this much trouble when I create a .rpm file for my Fedora users.
<Guest69422> hi, when printing a directory to a file from the command line (ls *.txt > outfile.txt), is there a way to include some text before each file is listed in a new line?
<reisio> if gnome won't
<ipatrol> Why Ubuntu has stuck with them I'll never know
<reisio> because people stick with GNOME
<codfection> guys any idea for this error?
<codfection> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16590579/
<reisio> now why people do that... we'll never know :p
<abaddon_> its got a cool name?
<reisio> I think "it's not KDE" is the answer
<ipatrol> reisio: I'm actually convinced that the GNOME package in Ubuntu is nothing more than a large collection of downstream packages to fix stuff the GNOME devs broke, like the Ship of Thesus.
<abaddon_> maybe someone should create halfling
<reisio> which is funny in a way
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> actually I kind of like kde
<raymod2> Guest69422 - you can use sed for that (after you create the file)
<ipatrol> ac1dh0n3ycl0ud: I'm on KDE right now
<reisio> some people do like KDE
<reisio> not GNOME users, though :p
<Guest69422> raymod2: how?
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> i've gone back and forth
<Abe_> kde best
<ipatrol> reisio: I used to be a GNOME user
<ipatrol> the operative word being "used to be"
<reisio> been using Xfce since 2005
<reisio> hasn't betrayed me once
<HackerII> kde is a cadilac running on 3 cylinders
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> reisio: yes
<reisio> no bizarre KDE 3 -> 4 shifts, no bizarre GNOME 2 -> 3 shifts
<reisio> no lead developers leaving and going back to Mac OS
<ipatrol> reisio: I have one machine on MATE, one on Xfce, and one on KDE
<raymod2> sed -i 's/\(.*\)/my prefix \1/' foo.txt
<reisio> no Qt guit toolkit for-profit badly licensed nonsense :p
<ipatrol> reisio: that 5h1t was resolved ages ago
<codfection> reisio, is this error  because of QT
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> i just don't like gnome because for all the resources it uses you'd think you'd be getting something nicer
<codfection> i installed qt offline runner
<reisio> ipatrol: which 5h1t?
<ipatrol> about the Qt licensing
<reisio> codfection: the reason the package you want to be installed is not installed is less important than how to install it again, IMO
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> and kde is too nice... in an intrusive way like 'what if i didn't want that' or 'what if that just doesn't work for some reason'
<ipatrol> ac1dh0n3ycl0ud: "too nice"?
<codfection> reisio, its automatically disappear
<reisio> ipatrol: stink that doesn't go away, particularly since it's on its nth for-profit owner/developer
<codfection> disappeared!
<reisio> codfection: nope
<codfection> yesterday I was using chromme
<reisio> sadly magic does not really exist in this world
<ipatrol> reisio: yeah, and GNOME is practically a Red Hat project by now
<reisio> not the way we wan it to, not really, not without drugs :D
<codfection> or ubuntu LTS is damn unstable that it removes my applications without my permission?
<reisio> codfection: well, LTS doesn't mean stable
<ipatrol> codfection: your ubuntu is a yandere :-P
<reisio> but probably some way or another you told it to
<codfection> no wonders its a free OS
<reisio> ^ffr, good way to end conversations :p
<raymod2> reisio - what version of Ubuntu is stable?
<ipatrol> codfection: MS proves you don't always get what you pay for
<codfection> ipatrol, apple does thou
<reisio> raymod2: no version, Ubuntu has no stable branch
<reisio> it's sourced from Debian's unstable branch
<ipatrol> codfection: apple is a PITA without the falafel
<reisio> mmm, falafel, so good
<Abe_> raymod2: none of them all linux distros are completely unstable and and you cannot use them so better use windows
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> ipatrol: also it used to slow my machine down
<reisio> Abe_: cute
<raymod2> I've had the chance to play around with a lot of OSes recently while porting my application and I have to say OS X is the nicest.
<ipatrol> Abe_: which will crash stochastically and sells all your usage data to the NSA, and leaks all your user files to the Chinese
<codfection> Abe_, yup no wonder business users use OS X
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> ipatrol: it wouldn't now but i'm still upset about it
<codfection> and professionals
<reisio> heh
<HackerII> convert to lindoze
<abaddon_> i prefer dos
<codfection> and they said linux is better than OS X lool
<reisio> it's cute, when you send msgs
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> i think debian is
<ipatrol> Apple otoh is collecting it for themselves so they can build Skynet and take over the world
<reisio> won't work, skynet hates cardigans
<reisio> makes its neck look big
<ipatrol> reisio: turns out that's a compile-time option :-P
<HackerII> MS comes with free vaccines
<reisio> --with-cardigan?
<ipatrol> yeah
<reisio> :p
<Abe_> that was a joke.. linux is a do it yourself thing.. you need to fight with it.and need to get a huge headache. but at one point, you have a nice running system
<reisio> same bugs happen on any distribution of any OS
<abaddon_> its not that big a headache
<codfection> Abe_, and then one mistake and boom ur apps are gone
<reisio> with an open source one, you can actually fix them yourself
<ipatrol> Abe_: at least when Linux gives me a headache, I know how to get rid of it
<reisio> unless you're too lazy
<codfection> actually not even a mistake if I recall
<reisio> mmm, sleepy time
<ipatrol> with Windows if it doesn't go away on reboot, I'm at the mercy of MS' arcane system design and byzantine customer support department
<reisio> adios mon amis
<Abe_> well I go through the headache and fix every little thing and them I'm happy :D... codfectio never happend to me actually
<raymod2> OSes should not give you a headache.  None of them should.
<ipatrol> of course, the wonderful thing about free software, is that if you lose all your apps, you can get them all back
<abaddon_> in utopia
<ipatrol> raymod2: ideally, but this is the real world we're living in
<abaddon_> but we live in reality where an os is a complicated group of many pieces of software
<raymod2> Like a CPU that sometimes gives you incorrect results when you add 2 + 2.  Just not acceptable.
<Abe_> my kubuntu runs stable.. I wouldn't have to restart for weeks if i don't want to, and for years it never slowed down on me even with hundreds of applications on it.
<ipatrol> *cough*intel*cough*
<abaddon_> all trying to accomplish all the tasks any random person might think of
<Abe_> never experienced that on windows
<raymod2> I do have FreeBSD running a web server on my Raspberry Pi and it hasn't been rebooted in 9 months.
<ipatrol> my router has decent uptime, now that I have DD-WRT on it
<HackerII> hasent used bsd since 3.6
<raymod2> abaddon_ - are you coughing about the Pentium floating point math error from 20 years ago?
<ipatrol> raymod2: by the definition under Turing's theorem, every computer must be able to, given enough time and resources, be able to compute literally anything which can be represented by a finite-length program
<ipatrol> no matter how completely bonkers it is
<abaddon_> and that is why we only create infinite length programs from here on out
<abaddon_> so windows won't crash
<ipatrol> abaddon_: the busy beaver program
 * abaddon_ is busy unrolling an infinite loop
<ipatrol> abaddon_: so how are things going over at the Church of the Empty Inbox? :-P
<Abe_> here i have a problem with my pc that i wasn't able to solve yet.. everytime i restart my pc my fans just blow full speed :(.. i need to turn my pc completely off and back on and then my fans work correctly idk what causes it to behave like this after a restart?
<Guest69422> has anyone used sed to append text to all new lines in a file?
<Jaro> well it seems pgl still works,  it just aint working on my ubuntu install :(
<Guest69422> I am trying to understand how it works... but I havent found an example. I need to append some text to all lines in a text file
<ipatrol> I remember an old joke is that the difference between email and regular mail, is that email is delivered by computers, and computers don't just come in one day and decide to shoot all the other computers
<ipatrol> Guest69422: usually Perl is good for that
<Abe_> could it be a kernel problem?
<raymod2> Guest69422 - what is wrong with the example I gave you?
<ipatrol> Abe_: install fancontrol, then run pwmconfig as root
<EriC^^> Guest69422: sed 's/$/text/' /path/to/file
<Guest69422> raymod2: sorry, I didnt see it. Thanks
<ipatrol> EriC^^: no, he said append
<ipatrol> that replaces it
<EriC^^> ipatrol: that appends
<Abe_> ipatrol: i'll look into it thx.. but do you think a program can fix this because the problem appears at boot
<EriC^^> nop
<abaddon_> what if all the recent errors we've collectively experienced are the computers going postal
<abaddon_> and not the fault of sloppy code at all
<ipatrol> Abe_: once you've run pwmconfig, fancontrol will come on at boot
<meth> what makes LTS version preferable over the normal version of ubuntu?
<Seveas> abaddon_: that would give programmers far too much credit.
<abaddon_> or user error
<Seveas> meth: you don't have to upgrade every half year...
<raymod2> Eric's answer is more succint, though.
<ipatrol> abaddon_: I was more going for a comparison between going postal and DDoS/email flooder scripts
<Abe_> ipatrol: ok i hope it won't make more problems i am running pwmconfig now as root
<ipatrol> Abe_: it's an interactive program, do what it says
<abaddon_> it's a trap
<ipatrol> it's a fish
<raymod2> So LTS stands for 'long term support' but who is providing the support and how can I get some?
<ipatrol> raymod2: Canonical, and by paying for it
<abaddon_> pay for it
<raymod2> Odd that noone has paid Canonical to fix bug 1573206 yet....
<Abe_> ipatrol: /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<ubottu> bug 1573408 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1573206 GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573408
<Jaro> meth, considered more stable, and means you won't have to upgrade as often,  it receives regular security updates for a longer period.
<ipatrol> Abe_: you may need to install the lm-sensors package
<[Saint]> Jaro: Meth usually makes people unstable.
<ipatrol> if that doesn't work, it's a BIOS-level problem
<Jaro> [Saint], i'm still upset pgl is not working on my ubuntu install
<Abe_> ipatrol: can I find it if i search "lm-sensors" in synaptic?
<[Saint]> Jaro: Well, I don't see you blaming them for it.
<Jaro> [Saint], blaming who?
<ipatrol> Abe_: you should
<Abe_> ipatrol: ok found it in synaptic
<Jaro> pgl?  well it works in other distros.
<abaddon_> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<[Saint]> Jaro: So?
<Jaro> so i blame ubuntu.
<[Saint]> Other sitros != Ubuntu.
<raymod2> It's starting to make sense now.  Canonical provides these "LTS" releases with basic functionality broken and then charges people to fix it?
<[Saint]> So it is irrelevant.
<ipatrol> abaddon_: is your username taken from Dresden Codak, or is it unrelated?
<Jaro> so i blame ubuntu.
<[Saint]> *distros, bah, typing.
<abaddon_> ipatrol: unrelated
<Jaro> unity is a nightmare as well,  it lives up to its reputation lol
<[Saint]> Jaro: you're free to do so, but, that won't make it right.
<Sebastien> Let's say i would like to make email addresses and manage them, the easy way. How would i preceed? (mailbox, manage, create, delete)  i am completely lost. (latest ubuntu)
<Abe_> it still says /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<ipatrol> raymod2: no, they charge you to fix the things *you* break
<Abe_> do i need to restart>
<Abe_> ?
<Jaro> installing mint or debian would make it right.
<ipatrol> Abe_: probably means your computer lacks kernel-accessible temperature sensors
<[Saint]> Jaro: So do so. No one cares what distro you use, or why.
<ipatrol> older machine?
<raymod2> I didn't break Ubuntu Software Center...
<abaddon_> yes you did
<Jaro> [Saint], you care
<abaddon_> i saw you
<Abe_> ipatrol: weird cuz i have an temperature widget on my desktop...
<Jaro> [Saint], i'm gonna wait till the mint 18 beta comes out next month and just install that.
<ipatrol> Abe_: then you probably lack any kernel-accessible *fan* controllers
<Jaro> [Saint], ubuntu is feeling too much like windows to me now.
<Jaro> and the whole point is try and avoid using windows now and be linux only.
<ipatrol> sometimes you have to change an option in the BIOS to allow the OS access to the fan
<brianx> xangua, jaro, and reisio, thank you all.  <3 my desktop again.  no annoying shadows, real scrollbars, normal menus, all the crap that was broken (to me) in ubuntu is suddenly fixed!
<[Saint]> Jaro: it is really difficult for me to convey in writing how little I care. I'm sorry.
<abaddon_> well not to do this here but windows has some good points
<Abe_> ipatrol: this might be very well possible...
<ipatrol> Jaro: [microscopic violin starts playing]
<Jaro> abaddon_, the operating itself is good,  just don't trust microsoft.
<xangua> brianx: did you switch to xfce? :-P
<abaddon_> lately its hard to remember that but i like the base style of older operating systems like windows 95/xp
<brianx> xangua: nope, mate.
<raymod2> Jaro, especially with Windows 10 they have gone off the rails with privacy intrusion
<Abe_> ipatrol: I don't think i can;t do this in my uefi
<abaddon_> i of course like to customize a bit as well
<Abe_> can*
<ipatrol> Abe_: if it's uEFI, it should be even easier
<Jaro> abaddon_, ya after windows 7 they pretty much went bad business.
<abaddon_> vista was the downhill slide for me
<ipatrol> I thought you were using an older system
<Jaro> raymod2, not even just that, things they have done to try and force upgrades are just insane.
<abaddon_> sure 7 was better but it was too late
<brianx> xangua: i thought about xfce but wanted something a bit more complete.  i miss the available widgets n things available in a bigger desktop.  i just don't want anything that some developer said "that looks cool" on my desktop.
<Jaro> raymod2, almost criminal
<ipatrol> abaddon_: I didn't have any real problems with Vista, but I can't use >7
<abaddon_> the only reason i even have a windows partition is for my aerodrums and im constantly hounding the devs to make a linux port.
<Jaro> raymod2, did you hear the latest.  they broke secureboot on purpose for people using windows 7 and asus motherboards.
<Abe_> ipatrol: no my Uefi is really dumb. but i will look again. any clues what i should look under even though you dont know my uefi chip nor version
<Jaro> raymod2, whats crazy is how they publicly admit they are doing these thigns like its all ok not wrong.
<abaddon_> its the resource requiremeents
<ipatrol> abaddon_: aerodrums? have you asked the Ububtu Studio project to look into it?
<raymod2> No, I didn't hear that.
<Jaro> raymod2, ya can you imagine?  you go to turn on your pc and it doesn't boot haha
<abaddon_> chances are if you are a power user you didn't notice because your system was already more than capable
<Jaro> because microsoft said srcew you for not updating to windows 10. of course they deny thats the reason why they did it.  but what else coudl it be.
<Jaro> raymod2, but they ahve been constantly sabotaging their own users time and time again the past year.
<abaddon_> aerodrums are invisible drums that utilize a pseyetoy to track some reflective tape
<ipatrol> Jaro: it is the m.o. of evil to claim there is nothing wrong with what they're doing
<ipatrol> abaddon_: yeah, ask the studio project
<Jaro> there is no way in hell i would ever use another windows.
<Jaro> they are criminal now.
<raymod2> Question: is Canonical less evil than Microsoft?
<Jaro> raymod2, i'm starting to wonder right now.
<Nullifi3d|Pi> ...
<ipatrol> raymod2: yes
<abaddon_> hopefully someone eventually makes something similar open source
<Jaro> my inital response is yes.  but the more i use ubuntu, the more i'm growing concerned.
<Gallomimia> LESS evil? certaily.
<Jaro> i think mint is less evil then ubuntu
<ipatrol> in the world of evildoers, Canonical is small fry
<Nullifi3d|Pi> Jaro: why
<Jaro> debian less evil then mint
<Nullifi3d|Pi> Jaro: why concerned, that is
<raymod2> LOL, "Canonical: the small fry evildoer"
<Jaro> Nullifi3d|Pi, not liking the unity desktop for one.  I feel like i'm being limited in alot of ways.  it also uses way more memory then it should.
<Gallomimia> you have to appreciate that all the hardware makers out there are already pwned. the software you run doesn't really matter
<Nullifi3d|Pi> so change it?
<Jaro> Nullifi3d|Pi, at this moment, its the fact my peerguardian is not working properly on ubuntu for mysterious reaosns i can't figure out.
<Nullifi3d|Pi> thats the beauty of linux, completely customizable
<Gallomimia> there's probably a backdoor in your ISP's router that's sitting in your house
<[Saint]> If only you could change the DE to anything you preferred...
<[Saint]> Oh well...
<Jaro> Gallomimia, i know there is,  its publick knowledge on mine
<Gallomimia> ergo, fussing about whether canonical is bad news, well.
<[Saint]> Jaro: you're fussing about having to cut off your feet because you hate your new shoes.
<Jaro> Gallomimia, well we all should i assume our routers are hostile
<[Saint]> News Flash: shoes come off.
<Jaro> Gallomimia, but your pc is still the endpoint.  you can still encryupt stuff past your router.
<Gallomimia> Jaro: and... i've seen appliances made by mcaffee that claim to be able to decrypt all traffic passing thru
<Jaro> hahah
<Gallomimia> and they work.
<[Saint]> and who in their right mind uses telco supplied routers?
<Gallomimia> everyone.
<ipatrol> [Saint]: you often have to
<[Saint]> Uuuugh.
<Gallomimia> we don't get a choice.
<Jaro> Gallomimia, well when it comes to ssl,  they can forge certificates
<Gallomimia> you can ask them nicely to activate "bridge" mode
<Jaro> Gallomimia, i'd say thats pretty rare and nsa stuff though.
<raymod2> Gallomimia - how does mcaffee decrypt traffic?  They have defeated AES?
<Jaro> or elite criminal organizations
<Jaro> who are about money not the lulz
<Gallomimia> Jaro: yes. this particular network disallowed things that it couldn't decrypt. for example, i couldn't use SSH
<Gallomimia> raymod2: i don't know. but i spoke to the network tech
<Gallomimia> and it works.
<[Saint]> Gallomimia: it was a joke - of course they haven't.
<Jaro> raymod2, mcafee is smoking too much of that meth :)
<Gallomimia> forged certs as jaro said
<Jaro> ya thats the only way i can see
<[Saint]> McAfee is just plain nuts dude.
<Jaro> and its not as crazy as it sounds,  because there is so many ca's now.
<Jaro> i'm sure there is gov't controlled ones.  and some corrupt ones.
<[Saint]> Batshit insane.
<Gallomimia> and this wasn't a super government entity. it was a gold mine
<ipatrol> Jaro: are you implying there's a difference?
<[Saint]> If McAfee could decrypt AES, he would've started at least two world wars by now already.
<Jaro> Jaro, well the mafia and cia are two sides of the same coin.  but yes they are diff.
<meth> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.5.5-yakkety/  => what is yakkety?
<Jaro> [Saint], you can forge ssl certs.
<Jaro> i doubt hes decrypting aes,  maybe in his dreams.
<xangua> meth: next ubuntu
<Jaro> but we do rely on ssl to get past our hostile routers.
<Jaro> and prevent sniffing from hostile devices on our networks.
<Jaro> but the endpoint is still always the most important cause all the encryption in the world matters not then.
<meth> who chose this name for the next ubuntu and what that name means?
<Jaro> which is why i find whatsapp on android phones hilarious
<xangua> meth: Mark
<meth> I can suggest better names
<xangua> !yakkety
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Gallomimia> :D
<abaddon_> i like this name
<ipatrol> I generally assume that every router not physically in my control, as well as all wireless lines, are susceptible to active traffic manipulation
<abaddon_> it symbolizes this channel
<[Saint]> <silly adjective> <animal>, in alphabetical run order.
<[Saint]> It has been like this for an eternity.
<Jaro> ipatrol, ya but like gallomimia said almost all firmware has hardcoded backdoors now.
<Gallomimia> so, they're at Y already??
<[Saint]> Yes.
<Jaro> you have to install like open source firmware or something.
<[Saint]> Well...technically X.
<[Saint]> Y is +1
<Jaro> which was actually easier in the late 90s early 2000s
<abaddon_> zany zebra
<Jaro> speaking of which i'm still waiting for my time machine...
<Gallomimia> Jaro: i've seen a security presentation on what could be done if you had such firmware backdoors all across the country. faster-than-light MitM attacks
<Jaro> cause the internet sucks nowadays lol
<ipatrol> Jaro: not even that: the NSA has made hard drive malware that can't be removed in any way
<[Saint]> Gallomimia: ummmm...nothing travels faster than light, dude.
<Jaro> Gallomimia, back int he days i use to use tomato on a linksys wrt54g
<[Saint]> Nothing.
<Gallomimia> oh yeah i saw that one
<Gallomimia> [Saint]: you obviously missed the point.
<Jaro> Gallomimia, i don't even think tomato exists anymore...
<[Saint]> You made a flawed statement?
<[Saint]> No...I got that.
<ipatrol> it does
<Gallomimia> if you'd shut up i'll explain further
<ipatrol> [Saint]: you're acting autistic?
<pennTeller> Hi guys! Can anybody point me in the right direction? My ALFA card keeps disconnecting on ubuntu 16.04 :(
<Jaro> ipatrol, are you being serious?  i thought only thing that is well maintained now is the umm what ya call it
<meth> so they took the name from a famous song at 60s
<ipatrol> ok, break time's over!
<meth> that's poor choice of names
<xangua> meth: ask Mark
<Jaro> ipatrol,  openwrt,  because even dd-wrt is not well maintained anymore
<meth> they should named it Vista!
<Jaro> ipatrol,  and even if you can find these things you have to hope you have an old ass router they actually work on.
<Jaro> openwrt is all there is now,  and its not easy.
<ipatrol> pennTeller: what chipset is it?
<Gallomimia> as the attack goes, a router in the network closer than the packet's destination forges IP's and MACs and sends an injected packet, causing the real one to be rejected as a duplicate. in this way the attack "beats" the speed of light.
<ipatrol> Jaro: dd-wrt is the only thing that's compatible with my router
<Jaro> back in the days tomato and dd-wrt were popular and chances are your currnet router worked well with them.
<Gallomimia> it doesn't *GO* faster than light, it has an injection method to beat it
<pennTeller> ipatrol, let me get that for you one sec
<Jaro> ipatrol,  ah you are lucky
<pennTeller> ipatrol, RTL8187
<Jaro> ipatrol,  only things well maintained now are offensive hacking tools which people call "security" haha
<Jaro> and if you want to use a defensive tool,  or like ask about one on irc.  you are deterred.
<ipatrol> Jaro: the thing has a pitiful memory and flash storage
<Jaro> ipatrol, your router? so it gets bogged down all the time?
<ipatrol> Jaro: I don't know where you get that from, and I'm a pentester myself
<Jaro> just listen to the insults i get for wanting to use pgl on my ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ipatrol> Jaro: no, becuase my home network is very small, but it amazes me how it can work on so little hardware
<lotuspsychje> stick to ubuntu support please
<ipatrol> Hai!
<Jaro> ipatrol,  ya its great.  wish it worked on my router lol
<Jaro> it only works on a real old revision of it.
<meth> Where is Mark?
<meth> yo Mark
<Jaro> ipatrol, i always preferred tomato to dd-wrt back int eh days,  cause the qos settings worked better for me.
<[Saint]> Jaro: if you find one instance of being insulted personally for wanting to use pgl, I'll buy and ship you a cookie of your flavor shoice.
<meth> There is not Mark in the users list
<meth> no*
<Jaro> [Saint], lol you arealdy know you are who i was referring to.
<ipatrol> logs or it didn't happen
<meth> someone tell him to change the name to Vista.
<[Saint]> Jaro: excatly, whci is why I made the claim.
<[Saint]> I know you're lying.
<Jaro> [Saint], I consider you a malicious hacker already dude.
<lotuspsychje> stop it please
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jaro> hopefully ou don't actually influence any development decisions for ubuntu.
<meth> lotuspsychje, me?
<Jaro> its bad enough you are in the help channel,  like a wolf among sheep
<[Saint]> Hopefully you choke on your tongue in your sleep. We all have dreams.
<ipatrol> Jaro: if I wanted to, I could probably actually do harm to your router
<lotuspsychje> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Jaro> ipatrol,  it woudln't be hard.
<baizon> lotuspsychje: thank you
<ipatrol> Notice how it's still functioning ^_^
<Jaro> ipatrol,  your type is whats wrong with the world
<Jaro> more of you will be hanged and will be called a suicide
<Jaro> more of your cars will mysteriously run off the word
<Myrtti> could you people seriously cool off
<abb4s> hi every body , i want to run tor network on my ubuntu , but i need to config bridge for it , so i send a email to : bridges@bridges.torproject.org but is dont send back any ips or ... it just reply some commands like : get bridges .can you help me ?
 * ipatrol wonders if the ops will come, or if they're all busy watching Toonami
<Jaro> or your families will just be bankrupted till they start killing themselves
<ducasse> Jaro: if you don't have a support question then go elsewhere to chat/rant.
<Jaro> those are the things that bring society joy nowadays...
<Jaro> ipatrol,  nothing about you is for "security" you are a virus
<Myrtti> Jaro: please
<ipatrol> Jaro: because God help me, if the ops don't get here, I WILL take action to make you stop
<Jaro> we will always have bugs till the end of time
<Jaro> the only thing that will help society,  is learning morals.
<Jaro> somethign you lack.
<Jaro> trating the digital world with the same principles and morals as the physical
<Jaro> ipatrol,  your kind cause more harm then good
<ipatrol> "requested by Myrtti", is THAT how Konversation registers a kick?
<[Saint]>  /remove
<EriC^^> that's a freenode feature
<Myrtti> ipatrol: no. that's how a remove shows up
<EriC^^> so the client doesn't rejoin automatically
<[Saint]>  /kick has the opportunity for the client to rejoin.
<ipatrol> EriC^^: how long has that been implemented?
<EriC^^> dunno
<[Saint]> whoops - too many cooks.
<Myrtti> over 10 years
<pennTeller> shouldnt this conversation be happening on #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ipatrol> never heard of it
<ipatrol> pennTeller: probably XD
<Myrtti> yes, let's move on
<Nullifi3d|Pi> pennTeller: yup
<Infern0> I'm having a hell of a time with a desktop environment issue I could use some help
<Infern0> I'm trying to move to unity from xfce, I completely removed xfce but fail to get my desktop to attempt to load the default ubuntu environment (unity)
<Infern0> I've purged and autoremoved everything I can, I've installed ubuntu-desktop from the terminal environment and rebooted but still nothing works so far
<ducasse> Infern0: can you select unity when you log in?
<Infern0> no or I'd have done that and skipped all this =(
<svernagovich> 7j
<Infern0> xfce didn't give me the option to do that
<Infern0> not sure why
<ducasse> Infern0: there is no entry for unity on the login screen at all?
<Infern0> correct
<Infern0> but I've removed everything, unity should be the only thing left
<Infern0> still nothing
<Infern0> it still tries to load an empty xfce desktop with a background, a mouse and nothing else
<auronandace> lightdm is the default display maager, it will let you choose options only if there are more than one to choose from, you already removed xfce so it should default to unity
<Infern0> I agree and after a reboot that shouldn't be needed, it should have just acted like a fresh install as far as desktop environment
<auronandace> Infern0: did you remove xfce packages or did you try removing xubuntu-desktop?
<Infern0> I purged the xfce4 common lib then also autoremoved xfce4
<auronandace> Infern0: then i get the feeling you might have missed something but i wouldn't know what sorry
<Infern0> how to i switch it to unity from the terminal?
<auronandace> Infern0: it should just have been a case of installing ubuntu-desktop, logging out, choosing unity in lightdm and logging in again. not sure why you wanted to remove the option for xfce (removing desktop environments often causes hassles like this and you gain very little space from doing so)
<pennTeller> Hi guys, any help fixing an ALFA wifi card with chipset rtl8187 that keeps dropping the connection for no aparent reason?
<lotuspsychje> pennTeller: wich ubuntu version?
<pennTeller> lotuspsychje, 16.04
<lotuspsychje> pennTeller: perhaps try another driver/firmware ? from realteks website
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | pennTeller
<ubottu> pennTeller: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<pennTeller> thanks ubottu will give it a shot
<pennTeller> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> pennTeller: another option could be checking syslog, see what kind of errors you get and testing a higher kernel out
<pennTeller> lotuspsychje, I don't know exactly what im looking for on syslog
<lotuspsychje> pennTeller: well you can try a realtime tail -f /var/log/syslog and play around with wifi a bit
<auronandace> pennTeller: if you know the name of the driver then you could grep for that
<meth> When i Dual Ubuntu with Windows on UEFI, Ubuntu installer partition table to Hyprid MBR with GPT, Windows doesn't like that and leads to Windows Failure to boot.
<[Saint]> Hmmm, does ubottu not do the whole "I'm a robot" thing unless it is highlighted at the beginning of a message?
<pennTeller> lotuspsychje, ok I will do that thank you
<pennTeller> auronandace, thanks I will give that a shot
<Graypup_> Linux at its finest:
<Graypup_> > want to save RAM
<Graypup_> > enable dynamic memory in the hopes that ubuntu vm ditches some that it wasn't using
<Graypup_> > ubuntu vm allocates itself, completely unnecessarily, 1GB more than the startup amount
<Graypup_> wheee hyper-v + ubuntu
<baizon> !ot | Graypup_
<ubottu> Graypup_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Graypup_> anyway, the actual problem is that ballooning doesn't seem to work (removing unused ram)
<Graypup_> the module wasn't loaded, I loaded it, and it allocated itself more RAM instead of removing it
<abb4s> how can i run pluggable transport proxy => obfs4 for tor in : /var/log/tor/log it wrote that : we can't find a pluggable transport proxy supporting 'obfs4'. This can happen if you haven't provided a ClientTransportPlugin line, or if your pluggable transport proxy stopped running.
<abb4s> i want to join to tor network . can you help me ?
<pennTeller> abb4s, have you downloaded the TOR browser?
<abb4s> pennTeller, i just do this : sudo apt-get install tor
<abb4s> and this : sudo apt-get install obfs4proxy
<pennTeller> that should've worked
<pennTeller> what happens when you open the browser?
<abb4s> pennTeller, when i open that it say : downloading signature
<pennTeller> abb4s, try with tor-browser
<auronandace> !tor | abb4s
<ubottu> abb4s: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<Graypup_> moved it into modules-load.d, still isn't actually doing the ballooning and getting rid of unused RAM like it's supposed to
<Graypup_> all the linux-virtual packages are installed
<abb4s> pennTeller, Unable to locate package tor-browser
<abb4s> auronandace, im behind the firewall and i cant get https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en , but i think perhaps I should just run obfs4proxy that tor can use it
<abb4s> any one know how can i run obfs4proxy ?
<pennTeller> abb4s, sorry can't help :(
<abb4s> pennTeller, thank you buddy :)
<akis> hi all. I freshly installed 16.04 over 14.04 (from the beggining) alongside windows 10. During installation i was asked if i wanted to install 16.04 over 14.04 (at the same partitions) and i answered: yes. Now my filesystem looks like this http://pasteboard.co/16IPJAwv.png. sda7 is accesed only via /media. Why? Can i make it my /home?
<Bernzel> When I tried sudo apt-get update I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/16591987/ note I just installed the kxstudio rep's , if that might have anything to do with it
<[Saint]> Bernzel: it doesn't.
<[Saint]> Re-install Chrome as you did prior if that is your intent.
<CaptainCoward> does anyone know of a simple file hosting service that allows wget?
<gabriele> ciao a tt
<aruns> Hi, is there a channel for the Ubuntu SDK?
<aruns> I installed QT Creator as I was hoping to use it to start developing small Ubuntu apps for practice.
<mcphail> aruns: #ubuntu-app-devel might be a decent bet. You're best to install the actual SDK package rather than vanill Qt creator
<aruns> mcphail: OK, thanks, will check them out.
<vbotka> Bernzel, there is a problem with Chrome http://askubuntu.com/questions/741675/failed-to-download-repository-information-with-google-chrome-installed-on-ubuntu
<vbotka> Bernzel, there is no such a problem with chromium-browser
<tim241> hi guys I have a problem if I do sudo apt-get install gcc I will get this error http://pastebin.com/DG2NpW5b
<tim241> plz help me
<mcphail> tim241: have you run "sudo apt-get update" recently?
<tim241> nope
<tim241> fresh 64-bit install
<ducasse> vbotka: well, chromium is a supported package, chrome isn't.
<mcphail> tim241: then run "sudo apt-get update" first. Those are stale packages
<tim241> ok
<tim241> did it
<mcphail> tim241: OK, should install now
<tim241> I am upgrading now first
<mcphail> tim241: remember to upgrade all the other packages as well for security purposes with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or similar
<mcphail> tim241: good idea
<tim241> 17kb of updates
<tim241> it works now thanks
<mcphail> tim241: enjoy!
<tim241> I am in windows running linux commands
<tim241> is pretty cool
<mcphail> tim241: Well, welcome to the Ubuntu community
<tim241> ik I had ubuntu installed 3 days ago
<snappy> On 14.04 lts is there a way to have a script run at startup/shutdown. I know about rc.local but can't seem to find an equivalent for shutdown.
<[Saint]> snappy: /etc/rc0.d?
<[Saint]> (scripts must be executable and without extension)
<snappy> hm, that'd work
<[Saint]> personally I softlink from /etc/init.d/* to /etc/rc*.d/*
<[Saint]> but I doubt this is required.
<[Saint]> just me being anal probably.
<fiter> Hi everyone. Anybody here using Codeblocks on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<fiter> heeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<bazhang> patience fiter
<fiter> I'm patient. Was. Till this moment.
<bazhang> ask the real question fiter
<fiter>  Anybody here using Codeblocks on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<[Saint]> That is not the question you want to ask.
<bazhang> fiter some do, whats your issue
<akronix> hi! does any body knows how to enter in the unity launcher config for an app?
<akronix> dash launcher config*
<fiter> bazhang, if you're not using Codeblocks you won't understand my problem. There is no control panel(int top left corner), no watch windows, some control components are invisible. It's verry buggy.
<bazhang> file some bugs fiter
<bazhang> !bug | fiter
<ubottu> fiter: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<esiodos> hola
<snappy> [Saint]: do you know if the /etc/rc[0-6].d/ will pass arguments like start/stop?
<bazhang> #codeblocks fiter
<bazhang> try there fiter
<[Saint]> I'm somewhat surprised the topic doesn't like to the "asking questions the right way" guide many other projects link to.
<[Saint]> Don't ask to ask, ask direct questions, show your work, epected vs actual outcome, etc.
<bazhang> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> [Saint], ^
<[Saint]> *link to
<bazhang> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<[Saint]> bazhang: that's just a small part of it, though.
<bazhang> [Saint], ^
<[Saint]> Aha, that's better,
<[Saint]> thanks.
<bazhang> np
<[Saint]> Would it not make sense to drop something to that effect in the topic?
<[Saint]> Or am I kidding myself for thinking that may be valuable and people would read it.
<bazhang> [Saint], the topic can only be so long, the factoids help
<[Saint]> bazhang: Oh, sure, I'm aware. I just figure it could be lumped in with the channel guidelines.
<[Saint]> maybe it is a reach but it seems to fit reasonably well with general channel conduct.
<[Saint]> the reach is probably assuming that anyone likely to do so would actually read the topic in depth. so...yeah. nevermind, I guess.
<alex123> how to get my dock station's USB working? got a dock from dell , display and charging is working, but no USB drivers arent showing up
<ToAruShiroiNeko> alex123 make sure you have your docking station drivers loaded
<ToAruShiroiNeko> typically doc station is a seperate hardware
<alex123> ToAruShiroiNeko Dell doesnt offer drivers for linux, I found the display drivers on google but have no idea how to find the USB one
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I do not know what to tell you, all my doc stations to date have been on windows machines
<ToAruShiroiNeko> my ubuntu / linux installations tend to be virtual
<ToAruShiroiNeko> so I am less experienced on the matter than you :(
<alex123> ToAruShiroiNeko Im trying to find out what chipset controls the USB so that I can track down the driver on manufacturers site, lets see
<nganu> where is the log of this channel?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> alex123 to be fair they should be generic drivers
<alex123> ToAruShiroiNeko I read people complaining about their docks, but they usually have trouble with the display, most of the time USB works out of the box, but in my case its the opposite
<tiyowan> Hey folks, trying to install pepperflash for chromium, getting this: "ERROR: failed to retrieve status information from google : W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs: 1397BC53640DB551" Anyone have any workaround for this? Thanks!
<Habbie> tiyowan, you probably need to load that key; the doc you followed to get to this point -should- tell you how
<mcphail> !logs | nganu
<ubottu> nganu: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<nganu> mcphail: thanks, but weird, my last message doesn't appear there
<tiyowan> Habbie: I tried "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 1397BC53640DB551" but that doesn't work.
<mcphail> nganu: the logs are only updated every hour
<mcphail> nganu: but I have no log of a previous comment from you recently either
<nganu> mcphail: forget that, perhaps my irc client failed to send the comments
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<goneagain> H
<goneagain> F
<marcony> hello, how to change side on "minimize, maximize, close" buttons from left to right? i`m installed unity tweak soft but that option is gone?
<goneagain> marcony: just get used to it
<marcony> goneagain,  no, i need to change it
<goneagain> If I connect to a vnc server over Wi-Fi without tunneling over ssh, is the password passed in plaintext?
<goneagain> marcony: http://askubuntu.com/questions/174292/how-can-i-move-all-the-window-controls-to-the-right-or-left
<Tabou> hello everyone
<Tabou> is there anyone who install ubuntu 14 or 16 on a macbook Late 2011 (8.2)?
<MonkeyDust> Tabou  that's a yes/no question, what brings you here
<Tabou> MonkeyDust, thx for tour answer
<Tabou> My macbook pro has its GPU dead...
<MonkeyDust> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Tabou> as a lot of people...
<Tabou> So I have to forced ubuntu to use the intel graphic card
<Tabou> I follow this page:
<Tabou> https://orville.thebennettproject.com/articles/installing-ubuntu-14-04-lts-on-a-2011-macbook-pro/
<Tabou> I manage to boot on the usb drive with the "out 0x..." modifications
<Tabou> I install it on my sad (single boot, I removed completely OS X)
<jason__> any dnsmasq pros?
<Tabou> ssd not sad*
<Tabou> When I reboot my mac, it stops on a purple screen.
<EriC^^> Tabou: press esc
<gdroid> hi
<Tabou> I tried to modified Eric^^, I try now
<Tabou> I am actually on a mother computer so I can do it easily
<aanderse> hello i just installed ubuntu via the alternate installer so it left me with a bare bones system. i installed the ubuntu-desktop package but quite a few things are missing. there was no text editor, calculator, web browser, etc... just a desktop. does anyone know what package i'm supposed to install which will pull everything in?
<Tabou> wow I reboot and arrived on grub! don't understand wihy
<Tabou> i don't press esc..
<Tabou> if I boot ubuntu, th screen is bad (probably using dead gnu)
<Tabou> I will modified grub in order to add i915 modifications
<EriC^^> aanderse: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<mcphail> aanderse: sounds like you didn't install the recommends
<stunt1234> Hi after creating a bootable windows usb with winjsb
<aanderse> EriC^^, mcphail: ahhh! great! thank you :)
<EriC^^> aanderse: no problem
<stunt1234> None of my installed ubuntus work. I get alert dev disk by uuid does not exist and then initra.fs prompt. I'm on my phone btw
<aanderse> ok next question... the file, edit, view, etc... menus are in the actual application again, not up at the top of the screen like the previous ubuntu. anyone know how to put them back up at the top?
<mcphail> aanderse: system settings -> appearance -> behaviour
<aanderse> mcphail, does it require a logout/login to take effect?
<aanderse> i tried that first and nothing happened
<stunt1234> The winusb tutorial mentioned something about grub but during the process I didnt see any signs that my grub would be modified
<aanderse> nevermind :) just noticed "appmenu" was on list of programs not installed as recommended dependencies
<mcphail> :)
<Xaratas> Hi, could someone assist me? I have a dance mat controller and its recognized by the system, but it does not emit any events. How to troubleshoot?
<Xaratas> It works fine on windows
<|Ost`Age|> Hello Hello :D
<stunt1234> I've tried recovery mode but it lead to the same prompt
<vbotka> Xaratas, have you tried xev ?
<stunt1234> I would try using another live cd for troubleshooting but I have no .eans to do so. All I have is my phone and the initramfs prompt
<Xaratas> vbotka: I have tried evtest, and directly cat the /dev/input/eventX
<Xaratas> vbotka: xev stays silent too for the dancemat
<stunt1234> Is there anything I can do?
<vbotka> Xaratas, I see. I have no more ideas.
<varuna> guys if i install windows after installing ubuntu is there any way to install grub
<BluesKaj> varuna, boot repair
<BluesKaj> !boot-repair
<BluesKaj> !info boot-repair
<varuna> how do i get into boot repair it will load into windows straight away
<ubottu> Package boot-repair does not exist in xenial
<BluesKaj> varuna,it's a live cd
<MonkeyDust> !grubrepair
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<varuna> ahh so i load up the live cd and run boot repair?
<BluesKaj> varuna, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<varuna> thanks heaps
<pi_> Hi
<e-coffee> is there any reason why amazonaws.com would be continually connecting to ubuntu?
<Seveas> e-coffee: that depends on what the connection is.
<e-coffee> kk Seveas, probably just need to do some cookie cleanup
<Seveas> that sounds utterly unrelated. What kind of conenections are coming to your computer from aws?
 * simon_ says hellow
<MonkeyDust> e-coffee  delete ~/.cache ... see if that helps
<e-coffee> thanks guys :)
<Seveas> MonkeyDust: how on earth would that prevent connections from aws to an ubuntu machine?
<lavinho> e3276 no linux ?
<lavinho> tutorial e3276 ubuntu please
<BluesKaj> lavinho, what is e3276?
<lavinho> huawei e3276
<lavinho> moble broadband
<BluesKaj> which is?
<lavinho> mobile broadband
<lavinho> not detected network manager
<Seveas> lavinho: it usually helps if you speak in full sentences, explaining what the issue is...
<everson> Hi all. I'm on 14.04 and trying to connect my BlackBerry Q10 via USB to backup files. I can't access the files on my blackberry. I understand the USB connection restricts access to the media card only. I'm also aware of the WiFi / Samba connection route, but don't have access to WiFi. Is there a way around this USB restriction? Thanks.
<lavinho> I do have access to wi fi. I do not know if there is way around
<BluesKaj> lavinho, https://trick77.com/setting-up-huawei-e3276-150-4g-lte-usb-modem-ubuntu-server-desktop/
<lavinho> Look for default devices ...
<lavinho>  No devices in default mode found. Nothing to do. Bye!
<anom> Hai
<anom> If i do "cd directory", how can I write another command after that without having to enter first?
<Ben64> command; other command
<anom> thanks
<akis> hi all. Fresh installation of xubuntu 16.04 alongside win 10. Very slow boot (over 100 secs). Here is systemd-analyze blame: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16597500/ .Any idea or help to reduce boot time?
<lavinho> +CME ERROR: SIM PUK required
<Ben64> akis: 2 minutes doesn't sound bad
<nickar> fresh install though
<vbotka> akis, SSD would help. I'm just curious. How long win10 boot does take?
<akis> Ben64: the system is: HP 250 G3 15.6'' INTEL DUAL CORE N2840 4GB 500GB. Under 14.04 booted at almost st 50 secs. My other notebook without win alongside and the same configuration boot up to log screen at 50 secs. But this notebbok needs now double time up to log screen. why?
<akis> vbotka: win 10: some secs only !
<Xaratas> magic bios setting "fast boot" not enabled?
<lau-> So I just installed strongswang and network-manager-strongswan, but when I try to add a VPN connection via the GUI it doesn't show up. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> !info strongswan
<ubottu> strongswan (source: strongswan): IPsec VPN solution metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.5-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 26 kB, installed size 168 kB
<akis> i am reading some similar complains at ask.ubuntu, but no solution. Any idea?
<lau-> akis: about strongswan?
<akis> lau: strongswan?
<jemadux> akis: try #ubuntu-gr
<eldeep> صباح الفل
<MonkeyDust> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<tim241> hi guys if I try to compile my android kernel this is the error I get: http://pastebin.com/iBBt0qbs
<tim241> I have gcc and g++
<akis> jemadux: why at #ubuntu-gr they will have a solution for slow boot?
<firman> i just experience freeze again while watch video with totem, please help me! suspicious syslog -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16598339/
<tim241> all my packages of my system: all my packages: http://pastebin.com/XUL09SAa
<Quatroking> hey for some reason the cursor jumps to the first character in a line shortly after loggin in
<Quatroking> running in CLI
<tim241> please help me
<Quatroking> for example, the cursor would go under f in foo@bar:~$
<Quatroking> overwriting the text as I type
<Quatroking> this only happens once per session and sometimes it will happen during the login itself
<Archeus> hey
<Archeus> how to install unity webplayer on firefox or chrome ?
<furiouspenguin> Hello
<Archeus> hi
<furiouspenguin> after restarting my computer my dock disapears, how can I solve this?
<furiouspenguin> Did you checked the plugins-list, Archeus?
<Archeus> yes
<Archeus> didnt find unity there
<ducasse> Archeus: the site says it only supports os x and windows.
<Archeus> ah with pipelight ?
<jamesl> I'd like to install Ubuntu alongside windows 10 on my laptop, but there is no unallocated space on my hard drive. Can ubuntu resize existing partitions without deleting data? I only need around 10GB
<Habbie> jamesl, boot from a live dvd/usb and use gparted
<Habbie> oh wait
<Habbie> different way around
<Habbie> i think ubuntu can, yes
<Habbie> and otherwise a live dvd/usb with gparted can :)
<jamesl> Habbie: but can I do that from the ubuntu CD, or do I need an ubuntu CD and a gparted CD?
<Habbie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions#Ubuntu_CD_Installer
<Habbie> it also mentions windows has a disk management tool that can do it
<Habbie> i suggest reading that whole page
<|{Ost`Age}|> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<MonkeyDust> jamesl  i tried that years ago... it's possible with gparted in a live session, but it's very slow... and backup first
<tim241> I fixed the problem now I am getting an other error: http://pastebin.com/upNu9bUm
<akis> well. dsmeg reports a gap here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16599053/ . Any idea why?
<boss> buongiorno
<|{Ost`Age}|> buongiorno boss
<boss> buongiorno
<DJones> !it | boss
<ubottu> boss: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<boss> ok ricevuto but i speak english also
<tim241> !eng | boss
<tim241> sad
<JemoeE> I have a problem on my SMTP mailserver. It is set up with Postfix and Dovecot, and should require AUTH but somehow spammers are able to send from my email without AUTH. See a snippet from mail.log on http://pastebin.com/raw/s9KsqKNE
<gde33> the bright orange for focused items is great but when the application loses focus it turns gray which is not at all easy to see
<gde33> are these system colors configurable some place?
<gde33> or is it a Deluge problem?
<gde33> it seems all applications use these colors...
<TimPeoples> JemoeE, have you looked at: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postfix.html#postfix-smtp-authentication
<JemoeE> TimPeoples, im actually missing the "smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous" so i will try to add that
<craptalk> anyone here?
<TimPeoples> That would be my first guess, yeah
<TimPeoples> JemoeE, you may also want to check whether you have "reject_unauth_destination" as part of "smtpd_recipient_restrictions" (although I don't know for sure... it just looks slightly related)
<TimPeoples> "reject_unauth_destination" is explained here: http://goo.gl/qdKaca
<JemoeE> TimPeoples, im not sure, it looks like it rejects the destination (rcpt to), and i want to reject the "client" ?
<TimPeoples> yeah... I thought about that
<cyberdp> tess
<cyberdp> :v
<cyberdp> hi, im ubuntu user from indonesia :v
<Queenslayer> Anyone aware of any conflicts with xcfe and unity?
<Queenslayer> *xfce
<suresh> #drupal-migrate  join
<suresh> join #drupal-migrate
<MonkeyDust> suresh  it's   /join
<spiffyk> Hi guys, I've got a minor and probably a bit uncommon problem. I've enabled Scroll Lock through xmodmap because I need it in FL Studio (running through Wine). However, whenever Scroll Lock is on, I can't use Fn+Volume up/down to change volume. Does anyone have an idea how to get rid of that behaviour?
<Queenslayer> MonkeyDust, was that meant for me though?
<suresh> #drupal-migrate
<Queenslayer> drupal?
<Queenslayer> suresh, for xfce and unity?
<MonkeyDust> suresh  type   /j #drupal-migrate
<suresh> thank u
<huesaurus> Queenslayer, why would you use unity in the first place :)
<spiffyk> Also I should probably mention that I'm running Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<Queenslayer> 16.04 baby
<Queenslayer> It's the way forward :p
<Queenslayer> spiffyk, did you try Unity?
<spiffyk> I didn't
<spiffyk> I don't like it, personal preference :)
<Queenslayer> It's new, so it will take time for old habits to die :)
<egsome__> How to report bots sending spam messages here ?
<DLmass> Stupid spam bot
<spiffyk> I may try it, eventually. I'm just getting started with going Linux-only
<Queenslayer> I've not received any, does that mean I'm the bot?
<Queenslayer> Or have I just been lucky?
<Queenslayer> spiffyk, I'm still dual boot :(
<Tabou> Eric^^, are you still here?
<Queenslayer> Need to wean myself of it slowly
<Queenslayer> EriC^^ is a legend
<Tabou> I manage to install ubuntu on my macbook pro
<Interdictor> Afternoon all
<Tabou> I have just a problem.
<Queenslayer> Afternoon Interdictor
<Queenslayer> Tabou, dual boot?
<Tabou> no single boot ubuntu
<Queenslayer> what's up?
<Tabou> when I boot my mac I have a folder with a "?" inside
<spiffyk> Well, Queenslayer, MS made me upset up to the point that when I got my new laptop this Thursday, I just went and got rid of the preinstalled win10 thing and put UbuntuMATE on it.
<Tabou> if I plug my USB drive (with live dvd on it), the ubuntu installed on my sad boot without problem
<Queenslayer> Tabou,
<spiffyk> No mercy :D
<mivi> Hello everyone I'm using ubuntu 15.04 and want to create a wifi hotspot to connect my android phone and have tried a lot of things on internet but nothing seems to be working, has anyone been successful in doing so?
<Tabou> sad =ssd
<Queenslayer> spiffyk, MS has a way of doing that to people
<MonkeyDust> mivi  15.04 is dead, upgrade first, then ask again
<Queenslayer> Tabou,
<Interdictor> Just a quick query, does a Nvidia Geforce GT 750M play well with ubuntu (dual graphics with intel)
<depressed_> :-(
<huesaurus> MonkeyDust,  microsoft much ?
<spiffyk> Queenslayer, yeah, I noticed :D
<Queenslayer> Tabou, are ou just seeing a question mark on boot?
<Queenslayer> Or folder?
<mivi> MonkeyDust: upgrade to 15.10 ?
<Habbie> mivi, 16.04
<Tabou> a grey folder with a question mark inside
<mivi> Habbie: ok I'll do that
<Carl__> Hello, Can anyone enlighten me as to how i use FFtest to test my Forcefeedback joystick?
<Habbie> mivi, 15.10 is only supported for another 6 weeks
<Habbie> mivi, 16.04 is supported until 2021
<Queenslayer> Tabou, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767677
<Queenslayer> That should do it
<Tabou> Queenslayer, http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fi.stack.imgur.com%2FhmRFH.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fapple.stackexchange.com%2Fquestions%2F8517%2Fcant-boot-mac-only-shows-a-folder-with-a-question-mark&h=300&w=400&tbnid=3icsV25nTdPQxM%3A&docid=-1VxWAN5i_UDgM&ei=4rtBV-HONca1a5TFm_AF&tbm=isch&client=safari&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=274&page=1&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=0ahUKEwjhx6qp7O3MAhXG2hoKHZTiBl4QMwgtKAgwCA&bih=940&biw=1002
<mivi> Habbie: Can I do that directly or first 15.10 then 16.04?
<Habbie> mivi, i -think- the recommendation is to do it in two steps
<mivi> Habbie: ok thanks :)
<Habbie> mivi, i've often skipped that and came out of it fine, but i would only recommend that if you are experienced
<Queenslayer> Tabou, are you there?
<Queenslayer> Did you boot with CD or USB?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<spiffyk> Can anyone help me? Scroll lock (enabled through xmodmap) disables my Fn+volume up/down keys. I've looked everywhere...
<mivi> Habbie: I use arch, not much exerience in ubuntu have to use it for a project so I guess I'll do it in 2 steps :)
<Habbie> mivi, good luck
<huesaurus> mivi, how has arch been so far for you ?
<Tabou> Queens layer I will try to put Refind on another USB
<mivi> huesaurus: been using it for 2 years so not much problems now
<mivi> huesaurus: but it took me a lot of time initially to set it up and for almost everything!
<Tabou> Queenslayer, for install ubuntu, I boot with a usb stick
<Queenslayer> Tabou, that guide should work
<huesaurus> mivi, yeah I moved to ubuntu after slackware for the ease of use, couldn't be bothered to configure every single thing
<huesaurus> although I3 is pretty cool on ubuntu
<TimPeoples> +1 for I3 :)
<mivi> huesaurus: I couldn't use ubuntu earlier because of graphics card issues with amd card, wonder if its all sorted out in the newer versions
<Tabou> Queenslayer, OK I try
<Queenslayer> Tabou, good luck. Hope you fix it
<mivi> MonkeyDust: Does the wifi-hotspot work in 16.04?
<MonkeyDust> mivi  i use wifi as we speak
<MonkeyDust> mivi  atheros
<mivi> MonkeyDust: Did you create it from network manager or some other tools like create_ap?
<MonkeyDust> mivi  detected the signal out of the box, i used nmtui to connect
<Carl__> guy why can I not connect to freenode servers using xchat? im currently on here using a browser
<EriC^> Carl__: try a different port
<MonkeyDust> Carl__  try hexchat instead
<Carl__> im ussing 6667
<EriC^> try 8001
<mivi> MonkeyDust: great! upgrading now will try and ping you if I face any issues. Thanks :)
<Carl__> still nothing
<Carl__> its not because my ip is all rdy here?
<EriC^> Carl__: no
<EriC^> what does it say?
<Carl__> Looking up freenode.net * Connecting to freenode.net (104.24.24.39) port 8001...
<Carl__> and just like its searching
<Carl__> via the browser i connect in under 5 seconds
<EriC^> try irc.freenode.net 8001
<Carl__> done it was the irc.****.**
<Frag-O-Byte> This is a test by Carl
<Carl__> yup all good ty
<EriC^> np
<Frag-O-Byte> EriC^ do you know how i can upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 will it ruin my system?
<MonkeyDust> Frag-O-Byte  as of july, you can upgrade directly LTS > LTS
<EriC^> you could fresh install then copy your stuff back and installed programs
<Frag-O-Byte> MonkeyDust is that via the update's in system settings?
<Frag-O-Byte> Or is it only via a fresh install from a disk/usb ect?
<MonkeyDust> Frag-O-Byte  yes, you can choose to either upgrade or to fresh install
<rafaela> hello
<MonkeyDust> Frag-O-Byte  i prefer fresh install
<rafaela> hello
<rafaela> i need help
<rafaela> about ubuntu mate
<rafaela> you can help me
<rafaela> ?
<Queenslayer> rafaela, you made that sound so Yorkshire
<Frag-O-Byte> MonkeyDust do you know how I can save my e-mails if I do a fresh install? I use Thunderbird
<rafaela> what?
<MonkeyDust> Frag-O-Byte  yes, a backup of your /home will save your emails too
<rafaela> my sound doesn't executing
<rafaela> in my panel
<rafaela> ????
<Frag-O-Byte> MonkeyDust,  thank you
<nikitex> hai?
<Tabou_> I don't manage to boot with the queenslayer's solution
<parkfae> Hello, everyone! I'm a brand new ubuntu user - I just built a desktop computer for the first time and I'm trying to install ubuntu on it, but I've been running into a lot of troubles with getting it to install and boot from the hard drive. Can anyone help me out? I can provide as much info as possible, so feel free to ask.
<Tabou_> Does anyone have an idea of solution for my problem? (my macbook boot into ubuntu only if I plug the ubuntu usb drive
<Tabou_> ?
<Frag-O-Byte> parkfae,  what problems you having? it wont install or load from the media your using?
<Frag-O-Byte> By media I mean, CD, DVD, USB Stick, ect..
<parkfae> well, i thought i installed it properly to the hard drive, but when i then tried booting it from there, I got a black screen with a command prompt. I'd have to try getting back to it again because I don't remember what it says.
<parkfae> For a while it was booting fine from the USB tho
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | parkfae
<ubottu> parkfae: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Frag-O-Byte> ^^
<parkfae> lemme give that a read and see if it helps out at all. looks promising tho. thanks! (i'll be back if i have more problems)
<daniele_> Hello everyone! :)
<daniele_> Someone can help me with a problem with suspend on my PC?
<robotti^> hello
<robotti^> how to setup sound?
<robotti^> pulseaudio only shows integrated card, but not HDMI-output on GPU-card.
<robotti^> alsamixer does show it, but I do not know how set up.
<|{Ost`Age}|> robotti^: you want audio from hmdi?
<robotti^> |{Ost`Age}|: Yes! My computer is connected to TV
<robotti^> and tv is connected to amplifier
<|{Ost`Age}|> did you install the gpu driver?
<daniele_> My pc doesn't wake up from standby. I'm using bumblebee with setup
<robotti^> |{Ost`Age}|: yes
<akik> robotti^: try installing pavucontrol and see if you can activate the hdmi output there
<|{Ost`Age}|> what gpu do you have?
<robotti^> akik: I did try it, but I could not find there?
<robotti^> akik: this system drive were before in other computer
<robotti^> hardware is changed:)
<daniele_> GT 820M
<michael33> trying to install a package but it giving me errors because its using python2 instead of 3, is there some easy way to fix this?
<michael33> i tried pip3 install but that one also giving me errors
<robotti^> akik: should I create new user?
<robotti^> or destroy profile-settings?
<|{Ost`Age}|> did you install the driver from software center under edit > software sources > additional drivers (recommended) ?
<akik> robotti^: do you mean that you can not see the hdmi output in pavucontrol?
<daniele_> Sorry I was disconnected xD
<robotti^> akik: yes
<robotti^> akik: I can see it in alsamixer
<robotti^> akik: so! what I should do?
<robotti^> akik: should I make new .asoundrc?
<robotti^> akik: aplay -D plughw:2,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Right.wav
<robotti^> using that command I can output sound:)
<akik> robotti^: do you have a alsa config file in either /etc of in $HOME ?
<BluesKaj> robotti^, have you considered connectinf pc soundcard to the amplifier ?
<Archeus_> what r the requirements to have dual boot system with windows 7 ?
<MonkeyDust> !requirements | Archeus_
<ubottu> Archeus_: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<BluesKaj> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Archeus_> hmm
<Archeus_> i hve all the requirements except CD
<Archeus_> though i hve windows 7 .iso file
<MonkeyDust> Archeus_  can't help with win7, but for ubuntu you can also use a usb stick
<BluesKaj> then install windows first, then ubuntu
<Archeus_> w8 a min
<Archeus_> to hve dual boot system i will hve to uninstall this ?
<MonkeyDust> uninstall what?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> you might need to run boot repair to fix the bootloader after installing windows
<Archeus_> my 14.04 ubunut
<Archeus_> ubuntu *
<MonkeyDust> Archeus_  windows will overwrite grub, so you'll have to repair that
<Archeus_> oh
<Archeus_> with a live usb stick ?
<parkfae> hey all... having more problems. i can't get ubuntu to boot at all now, even from the usb. this is what comes up: error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found. grub rescue>
<Archeus_> btw can i create tht or will hve to buy it ?
<MonkeyDust> Archeus_  so you have ubuntu installed and now want to add windows?
<Archeus_> yes
<Archeus_> exactly
<Archeus_> btw windows 7 to be precise
<Archeus_> i cant play games in this OS
<BluesKaj> Archeus_, uefi or bios ?
<Archeus_> wht ?
<Archeus_> if its a method then i dont know but
<xangua> Depends what games you want to play
<robotti^> BluesKaj: no
<Archeus_> if u r asking me tht if i hve something named bios
<Archeus_> then yes i do hve it
<Archeus_> it comes up when i start my pc
<BluesKaj> wimdows 8 , then it's probly uefi
<robotti^> BluesKaj: no, because amplifies mostly dont work:)
<robotti^> BluesKaj: so I firstly output to tv
<robotti^> amplifier
<Archeus_> btw xangua im planning to install DC universe , PS2 , Savage XR nd wht not
<BluesKaj> robotti^, which output do  you use to the tv, hdmi, digital or analog?
<robotti^> BluesKaj: HDMI
<robotti^> BluesKaj: How I can reconfigure pulseaudio? or system?
<robotti^> so it could use hdmi?
<Tegu> try pavucontrol? not sure
<Umeaboy> robotti^, Check the sound settings.
<robotti^> Umeaboy: alsamixer?
<Umeaboy> Yeah.
<robotti^> pavucontrol does not see HDMI output, but alsamixer does:)
<BluesKaj> robotti^, check alsamixer and disable autonute, make sure pcm and spdif are enabled and unmuted, (MM) means moted , (00) means unmuted
<Umeaboy> robotti^: You have an Intel HDA card right?
<semitones_rex> Hello #ubuntu. Question about rolling back updates. Something in the most recent upgrade I did seems to cause visual tears on the screen. Little flashes of wrong pixels. The weird thing is when I tested 16.04, I got similar visual tears. So I'm thinking it's related to upgraded software. Can I try to troubleshoot by finding out what packages I upgraded last time, and roll them back? IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE?! Thanks, semitones.
<parkfae> hey all... having more problems. i can't get ubuntu to boot at all now, even from the usb. this is what comes up: error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found. grub rescue>
<BluesKaj> robotti^,and if you have intel hda the pulseaudio can be purged if you just iuse one audio source at a time
<EriC^> parkfae: what happens when you try to boot it without the usb?
<parkfae> same thing
<Umeaboy> robotti^: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<robotti^> BluesKaj: I will use soundcard input also
<robotti^> I just want to know how to reconfigure pulseaudio?
<parkfae> EriC^ same results
<EriC^> parkfae: ok, in grub rescue type ls
<EriC^> parkfae: is the usb first in the boot order?
<parkfae> yes
<BluesKaj> robotti^, which audio chip is listed in alsamixer top left?
<robotti^> HDA Intel PCH
<parkfae> EriC^: okay, so (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,mdos1) is what came up
<EriC^> parkfae: ok type ls (hd0,msdos1)/
<snckrs> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> robotti^, to reconfigure pulseaudio you need to make sure your spdif and pcm are enabled in alsamixer as i mentioned earlier, the check the pavucontrol output
<parkfae> EriC^: Filesystem is ext2
<EriC^> ok
<robotti^> BluesKaj: what you mean?
<EriC^> parkfae: try configfile (hd0,msdos1)/grub/grub.cfg
<BluesKaj> robotti^, do you have pavucontrol installed ?
<robotti^> yes
<robotti^> BluesKaj: and it is open:)
<parkfae> it didn't like that command
<BluesKaj> then check it's audio output settings and set for hdmi or which ever output you plan to use
<robotti^> BluesKaj: problem is it does not found HDMI-output:)
<EriC^> parkfae: ok, try set prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/grub
<EriC^> then type insmod normal
<robotti^> BluesKaj: that why I am asking how I can configure it?:)
<robotti^> it cannot see HDMI-output
<BluesKaj> robotti^, that's because your digital signal/pcm spdif might be turned off
<BluesKaj> in alsamixer , robotti^
<robotti^> so
<robotti^> what I must do?
<parkfae> EriC^, it didn't say anything back to me, but it didn't say unknown command either
<BluesKaj> turn the pcm up and spdif on, robotti^
<EriC^> did you try insmod normal?
<parkfae> EriC^, i'm sorry, i don't know what that means
<robotti^> BluesKaj: I have already did that
<EriC^> parkfae: it's a command
<semitones_rex> Could you all take a look at this: and tell me which of these automatic updates most likely is giving me all these weird graphics (kernel?) problems? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16605039/
<robotti^> it did not have any effect
<parkfae> EriC^, i haven't seen it anywhere yet, so i have to assume i haven't
<robotti^> BluesKaj: i can output using aplay, so it is not about mute
<EriC^> parkfae: try insmod normal
<BluesKaj> robotti^, check alsamixer again, then run alsactl store in the terminal to save your settings , mthen try a relogin
<Umeaboy> semitones_rex: Why is your kernel so old?
<semitones_rex> Umeaboy, LTS?
<robotti^> BluesKaj: alsactl store?
<BluesKaj> yes with sudo
<Umeaboy> Latest official kernel for Ubuntu is 4.4.0-22-generic I think.
<parkfae> EriC^, it says it's still not found
<semitones_rex> Umeaboy, I am on 14.04 LTS
<EriC^> parkfae: ok, try ls (hd0,msdos1)/grub/
<EriC^> parkfae: can you make another live usb?
<Umeaboy> OK. Can't you upgrade?
<Umeaboy> 16.04 LTS have been released.
<somsip> !ltsupgrade | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<parkfae> EriC^, uhhhh it said file '/grub/' not found
<robotti^> BluesKaj: I did
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmm. OK.
<EriC^> parkfae: try ls (hd0,msdos1)/
<Tegu> of course you can reinstall cleanly. or maye there is another trick to avoid reinstalling
<parkfae> EriC^, and yeah, i can make a new one... i've used a few different programs to try to make one since they all seem to not work somehow...
<parkfae> EriC^, and it's saying filesystem is ext2 again
<EriC^> parkfae: did you disable fastboot and secureboot?
<BluesKaj> robotti^, ok what does pavucontrol show in the output dropdown?
<parkfae> EriC^, no, but i'm also not sure how to do that
<Umeaboy> parkfae: In your BIOS settings.
<EriC^> parkfae: ok, can you enter the bios boot options and take a screenshot?
<parkfae> EriC^, I'll try!
<semitones_rex> Umeaboy, 16.04 had the same visual tears / graphics problems, etc., that my system now has after my most recent automatic update
<parkfae> EriC^, I'm trying to install it on my new desktop and seeking help for it on my laptop, so i might have to get creative :P
<Hydr0p0nX> I swapped video cards and now my hdmi audio out is a lot lower, is there anyway I can increase it other than turning up my receiver ?
<Umeaboy> Usually it's by pressing F12 when screen starts showing output.
<Slaizer> Hi, I need a USB image creator software, Make Startup Disk doesn't work.
<robotti^> BluesKaj: same thing before
<Umeaboy> Slaizer: Why not use dd in Terminal?
<pauljw> semitones_rex, don't upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04, it's not ready for that yet.
<semitones_rex> Umeaboy, that's why i'm trying to undo the update for whichever package is offending, or otherwise track downt he problems
<parkfae> CMOS is different than BIOS, right?
<BluesKaj> robotti^, what did pavucontrol show before ?
<EriC^> parkfae: use your phone, does the usb boot on the desktop?
<Umeaboy> CMOS is the older BIOS.
<Habbie> Umeaboy, that's not accurate
<semitones_rex> pauljw, I was testing from the live cd, and considering a fresh install. However I'm getting lots of gfx/kernel problems that I don't understand.
<Slaizer> Umeaboy, how does the procedure go?
<Habbie> parkfae, in this context, CMOS is generally the settings storage for your BIOS
<parkfae> thanks, habbie!
<Jordan_U> parkfae: How many drives do you have in this machine?
<semitones_rex> I would like to report a bug/regression, but I don't know which package this could be.
<parkfae> Jordan_U, should just be my hard drive and the USB when it's plugged in
<robotti^> BluesKaj: it does show analog output, digital stereo, analog input, analog
<LargePrime> is there a ubuntu server channel?  or is this the right place?
<robotti^> BluesKaj: basically outputs and inputs for intel HDA
<Umeaboy> Slaizer: Format your drive as FAT32, then check with mount command how it's mounted and then type sudo dd if=/path/to/your/iso of=/dev/sdX where X is to be changed into the drive letter. Also add bs=4M && sync in the end of that command.
<squinty> LargePrime, #ubuntu-server
<LargePrime> thanks squinty
<Umeaboy> So the full command would look like this: sudo dd if=/path/to/my/iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M && sync
<semitones_rex> Umeaboy, this is what my computer looks like http://imgur.com/3hDA5AL
<Umeaboy> Ooooooooooooooooooouch.
<Slaizer> Umeaboy, this page will do: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal?
<semitones_rex> Umeaboy, So I'm trying to roll back whatever package caused things to be like that
<robotti^> BluesKaj: maybe I just should edit /etc/asound.conf?
<Umeaboy> Is it showing the same behaviour in the installation or in the screen fine then?
<pauljw> semitones_rex, i can't help you with your bug issue, but i don't recommend 16.04 yet.  if you recently updated the 14.04 kernel, you might try going to the previously working one and see if the tearing goes away.  i think you hold shift down during boot to reach the grub screen that will allow you to do that.  someone with more experience will hopefully correct me if i'm wrong on that.
<Jordan_U> parkfae: Can you boot from that USB drive using a different machine? It may need to be re-prepared for booting if Ubuntu's installer replaced its bootloader (which it shouldn't have done).
<Umeaboy> Slaizer: If you know the right mount path to your drive yes.
<semitones_rex> Umeaboy, It shows this behavior on the 16.04 live cd "try ubuntu" and on my current 14.04 LTS installation. As far as I know, my windows partition is not affected.
<semitones_rex> pauljw, That is a good idea -- that could be the first thing I try - going back to the previous kernel
<parkfae> Jordan_U, I can try... lemme brb and i'll report the results as best i can
<BluesKaj> robotti^, I have intel-hda too, but I don't use pulseaudio and pavucontrol, it's not necessary if you use only one souirce at a time. That's how i solve my audio output problem
<Umeaboy> semitones_rex: Can you try to boot a gParted Live iso to check that as well?
<robotti^> BluesKaj: I am using multiple
<semitones_rex> Umeaboy, I could do that. So, 1. test the older kernel. 2. Test a gparted live iso?
<Umeaboy> semitones_rex: Yes.
<Umeaboy> Or you could go to the extreme and test unstable testing versions of the latest kernel.
<Umeaboy> From the ppa of the Kernel Team.
<BluesKaj> robotti^, multiple sources or multiple outputs from a single source?
<semitones_rex> Umeaboy, I'm more an LTS user than a unstable testing user :P, but I would consider it if this were a newer computer. It is from 2007
<akik> i installed ubuntu-desktop after installing kubuntu. now unity works but the "system tray" is not visible. how can i get it back?
<Umeaboy> akik: Resolution to big?
<xangua> akik: there's no "system tray" in unity
<pauljw> semitones_rex, yeah, i would stay away from the unstable stuff.
<akik> xangua: really? how do i set network settings and audio volume?
<MonkeyDust> akik  in unity, there's a launch bar on the left
<xangua> akik: those are called "indicators"
<semitones_rex> pauljw, agreed :)
<akik> so i need to always go through the system settings app?
<Umeaboy> Well, if gParted doesn't show the same behaviour I'd still test the unstable kernel.
<semitones_rex> Umeaboy, does gparted live use a newer kernel? (i'm thinking the bug may show up in combination with the display driver ubuntu chooses)
<xangua> akik: if by system tray you mean you expect to see a specific KDE or another program  icon there?
<Umeaboy> semitones_rex: Could be.
<Umeaboy> What card do you have in it?
<akik> xangua: i was expecting to see volume control and network manager applet there. i'm in unity now
<parkfae_> Okay, chatting from my phone (won't be able to read responses while typing thanks to mobile layout) - I'm in my laptop's bios (I think), trying to get it to boot from the USB
<Umeaboy> akik: Aaaaah, the old KDE4 desktop environment you mean?
<akik> Umeaboy: no, i'm in unity now
<Slaizer> Umeaboy, I tried this command and it did not function: sudo dd if=/home/lubuntu/Downloads/Windows 10 Pro VL X64 v1511 MULTi-7 April 2016 {Gen2} of=/dev/sdb bs=4M && sync. What is wrong?
<xangua> akik: what exactly did you install?
<Umeaboy> akik: Yeah, but you were expecting to see the KDE4 desktop, right?
<akik> xangua: ubuntu-desktop and unity and compizconfig-settings-manager
<robotti^> BluesKaj: I need input from soundcard and to output to HDMI
<akik> Umeaboy: no, i was expecting to see the "system tray" equivalent of unity
<parkfae_> Oh hey it might be working... I should select "try Ubuntu without installing", yes? (My laptop is a piece of shit)
<raymod2> Is there a way to modify the default file association for a specific mime type in a .deb package?  I tried using 'xdg-mime default ...' in the postinst script and that works when the user installs using 'dpkg -i foo.deb' but it doesn't work when the user installs through the Ubuntu Software Center.
<Umeaboy> Slaizer: I don't see an .iso in the end at Windows 10 Pro VL X64 v1511 MULTi-7 April 2016 {Gen2}
<EriC^> parkfae_: yes
<xangua> akik: you'll need to find whatever programs to support indicator or install the full ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<akik> xangua: i installed ubuntu-desktop
<xangua> Mmmm
<EriC^> akik: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<BluesKaj> robotti^, yes, pcm and spdif provide the digital signal to your graphics card hdmi output
<parkfae_> Alright. I got the purple load screen... so far so good
<B0g4r7_> Slaizer, you need to enclose the filename in quotes when it contains spaces like that, or otherwise escape the spaces.
<parkfae_> Okay, it's up and going
<BluesKaj> robotti^, also to the digital output of your soundcard
<akik> EriC^: that only tells me to install pinentry-curses and pinentry-doc
<robotti^> BluesKaj: Analog source to HDMI output?
<EriC^> akik: did you try restarting?
<robotti^> and I also use pulseaudio network-server
<Slaizer> B0g4r7_, tried this: sudo dd if=/home/lubuntu/Downloads/Windows 10 Pro VL X64 v1511 MULTi-7 April 2016 {Gen2}/W10PRO.VLX64.MULTi7.Apr2016.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M && sync
<Slaizer> dd: unrecognized operand ‘10’
<Slaizer> Try 'dd --help' for more information.
<BluesKaj> robotti^, what analog source , like microphone ?
<parkfae_> So it seems like the live USB is working on my laptop
<Umeaboy> Slaizer: PM please.
<EriC^> parkfae_: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<B0g4r7_> Slaizer, Indeed.  I recommend you try my suggestion.
<semitones_rex> Umeaboy, how do I find out the card again? I believe it's a geforce 300 something
<parkfae_> In the terminal?
<Slaizer> B0g4r7_, will do so
<EriC^> Slaizer: you can't dd a windows iso i think
<semitones_rex> Umeaboy, 'about this computer' says graphics Gallium 0.4 on NVA3 but I have no idea what that means
<EriC^> parkfae_: yes
<robotti^> BluesKaj: Like MT-32
<akik> EriC^: i rebooted but the indicators are still missing
<B0g4r7_> IDK..."iso" files were meant to be written onto CD-ROMs.  That's probably not what he's doing.
<Jordan_U> parkfae_: Is the laptop the machine that had a problem booting after installing Ubuntu?
<robotti^> BluesKaj: I am using it when playing old adventure games and dos games:)
<dos> ser
<robotti^> I output midi using usb and it outputs analog sound back my soundcard
<robotti^> then I output it using HDMI
<xangua> akik: you can try reset unity ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04
<semitones_rex> Umeaboy, 'Additional Drivers' says Nvidia GT215 (GeForce GT 240)
<EriC^> ^good idea, see if it does the same in the guest account akik
<parkfae_> Eric^ temporary failure in name resolution
<Jordan_U> !winusb | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<EriC^> parkfae_: do you have internet on the laptop?
<parkfae_> ... yes, but it didn't autoconnect. Lemme try again
<thinky> hi there
<thinky> is it possible to turn off animations (fade effects) when i minimize or maximize menus/windows on ubuntu 16.04?
<ShekharReddy> how to remove apache2 completely along with all the relevant file(.conf and var/www/ --files--) and reinstall
<parkfae_> termbin.com/d3lv
<Jordan_U> parkfae_: Ok, so we know that the USB drive is still bootable (though it may be bootable via UEFI but not via BIOS). Now we need to get it to boot your Desktop again.
<ShekharReddy> i guess there will be some issues  after  reinstalling
<BluesKaj> robotti^, that's an unfamiar device to me, does pavucontrol see the midi signal or has it in the past /
<BluesKaj> ?
<ShekharReddy> how to remove apache2 completely along with all the relevant file(.conf and var/www/ --files--) and reinstall
<parkfae_> Jordan_U, could I have accidentally done something to the desktop to make it fuck up like that?
<ShekharReddy> i guess there will be some issues  after  reinstalling
<parkfae_> Jordan_U, regardless, is there a specific next step?
<EriC^> parkfae_: is this the laptop of desktop?
<EriC^> *or
<parkfae_> Eric^, I booted unbuntu on the laptop
<Jordan_U> parkfae_: While you're still booted into your laptop, please check if it's booted via BIOS or via UEFI.
<Umeaboy> Jordan_U: WinUSB is broken.
<parkfae_> Jordan_U, can you tell me how to do that?
<EriC^> parkfae_: oh, the laptop doesn't seem to have ubuntu installed
<parkfae_> Eric^, yeah, I still just have windows on my laptop
<Jordan_U> parkfae_: [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<robotti^> BluesKaj: It does not matter
<Jordan_U> EriC^: I asked parkfae_ to test the LiveUSB on another machine to confirm that the liveUSB is good (since it's not booting on the desktop at the moment either).
<parkfae_> Jordan_U bash: [: missing ']'
<robotti^> BluesKaj: I just need hdmi output working using pulseaudio
<robotti^> of course I could reinstall system
<Jordan_U> parkfae_: Spaces are meaningful :)
<EriC^> Jordan_U: oh ok
<parkfae_> I'm sorry guys, I'm really not tech savvy :<
<MonkeyDust> parkfae_  you did build your own pc, no?
<parkfae_> Also, I put in a space?? I typed [ -d
<ShekharReddy> how to remove apache2 completely along with all the relevant file(.conf and var/www/ --files--) and reinstall. i guess there will be some issues  after  reinstalling
<Junka> I cant convert mp3 audio with soundconverter
<robotti^> BluesKaj: http://utdream.org/post.cfm/resetting-pulseaudio-on-ubuntu-13-04-new-sound-card
<parkfae_> MonkeyDust, yes, wit a great amount of anxiety and uncertainty...
<MonkeyDust> Junka  try winff
<robotti^> BluesKaj: that might solve my problem
<thinky> is there any option to turn off fade effect in ubuntu 16.04?
<Junka> MonkeyDust: oh thanks
<BluesKaj> robotti^, pastebin your alsamixer in  imgur.com
<est> I am getting kernel panics, how can i debug them?
<xangua> thinky: fade window effect? Launched fade? Either was try unity-tweak-tool
<est> They are not 100% reproducible but they happen very often when I do video decoding
<xangua> Either way
<est> but often they also happen when I dont do video decoding at all
<parkfae_> MonkeyDust, plus, putting it together is way different than trying to wrangle the software
<thinky> xangua: yes windows effect
<thinky> is there a way to turn off without tweak tool?
<EriC^> parkfae_: which software did you use to make the live usb?
<raymod2> Does anyone here have any experience making .deb packages?
<Umeaboy> est: What's the message?
<MonkeyDust> raymod2  ask your real question
<Umeaboy> Check in journalctl -xe
<xangua> thinky: install compiz settings manager
<Habbie> raymod2, i've done it in the past, why?
<parkfae_> EriC^ I tried a few different ones... universal USB installer made the live USB I'm currently using
<semitones> Umeaboy: gparted CD takes a long time to boot (can't find cpu0, buffer io error on device sr0) but gets there
<EriC^> parkfae_: did you try linux live usb creator?
<raymod2> MonkeyDust, Habbie: I want to change the default file assocation for a specific mime type during package installation but I can't figure out how to do it.
<Umeaboy> semitones: I know.
<Umeaboy> But it's really recommended to burn the iso to a USB drive.
<MonkeyDust> raymod2  better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<thinky> ok i will try
<parkfae_> Eric^, is that downloadable at linuxliveusb.com?
<raymod2> Either system wide or just for the user who installed the package is fine.  But since pacakge installation runs as root I don't seem to have access to the user who installed it.
<semitones> Umeaboy: why is that? I don't have many usbs
<Jordan_U> parkfae_: [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<EriC^> parkfae_: yes
<Seveas> raymod2: there's no such thing as "default file association". There's "here's what gnome will execute for such a thing" and probably KDE has its own thing as well.
<parkfae_> EriC^, Rufus was the other one I tried. This one I haven't yet.
<Jordan_U> parkfae_: Copy and paste it if needed, but run exactly that and it will work. The space you forgot was between "efi" and "]".
<EriC^> parkfae_: give it a shot, it's a good one
<raymod2> Seveas - sure there is.  I can do it as a user via 'xdg-mime default foo.desktop text/csv'.
<Umeaboy> semitones: Well, I experience less to none errors with USB and the USB can be overwritten again if something goes wrong
<Seveas> raymod2: yes, that's "what the current user will execute"
<Seveas> raymod2: you may have some luck sticking something in /usr/share/applications
<raymod2> Seveas - there is also a system-wide default file association but I haven't figured out yet where it is stored.
<Seveas> look at gimp.desktop in that dir for example.
<robotti^> BluesKaj: imgur.com?
<parkfae_> Jordan_U, it said UEFI
<Seveas> raymod2: but in those .desktop files you can only say "I can handle this mimetype", not "I want to be default for this mimetype"
<parkfae_> EriC^, so just format the USB and try with that program instead?
<robotti^> BluesKaj: I am trying reinstalling alsa and pulseaudio
<EriC^> parkfae_: yeah
<robotti^> purge and reinstall:)
<raymod2> Seveas - yes, I already have it working where the user can right-click the file and my app appears in the "open with" list
<Jordan_U> parkfae_: Then the USB drive may still be broken when it comes to BIOS based booting.
<semitones> Umeaboy: true. Ok booting from previous kernel now: 3.13
<BluesKaj> robotti^, ok good luck
<raymod2> On a related note is there a way to add my app to the user's favorites (in the left side bar)?
<EriC^> parkfae_: try to enable uefi and boot the live usb on the broken laptop
<raymod2> Like on Windows when you install an application and it places a link on the user's desktop...
<Jordan_U> parkfae_: So definitely try re-preparing the USB drive.
<MonkeyDust> raymod2  yes, navigate to /usr/share/applications/ ... drag the icon of choice to the launchbar
<Guest30702> can it be done without creating link explicilty
<est> Umeaboy, I dont find any "panic" in journalctl -xe
<Seveas> raymod2: no. Package installs are not supposed/allowed to do anything in /home
<raymod2> MonkeyDust - I want to do this for the user when they install my .deb package.
<Jordan_U> EriC^: It's parkfae_'s desktop that is currently not booting.
<parkfae_> EriC^ Jordan_U I'm gonna redo the USB and be back for more instructions... BRB and thank you for everything so far!! I really appreciate how you break it all down so easy :')
<est> Umeaboy, is it possible that it doesnt record it into the journalß
<est> ?
<Umeaboy> est: What is the message you see on the screen? Can you make a clear screenshot of it?
<EriC^> Jordan_U: no i think he said his new desktop he wants to install it to, and he already has it on his laptop but it gives a grub rescue>
<est> Umeaboy, I dont see any message on the screen at all
<est> I just see a freeze
<est> mouse doesnt move
<Umeaboy> est: PM.
<raymod2> Seveas - how are you supposed to modify /home/user if not in a package script?
<Guest30702> squit
<Guest30702> quit
<MonkeyDust> raymod2  that's more a dev channel, like #ubuntu-app-devel
<Seveas> raymod2: you're supposed not to.
<Troy^> Question about VPN'
<MonkeyDust> raymod2  more for*
<semitones> Umeaboy: hey, this kernel has no problems
<raymod2> Seveas - so there is no equivalent to a Windows installer in Ubuntu?
<Troy^> If i want my whole LAN to be on a VPN, can I just use a second NIC card in my Ubuntu Machine using VPN Client connected to a switch?
<Seveas> raymod2: correct.
<Seveas> .deb packages are far more constrained in what they can and cannot do. This is a good thing.
<raymod2> Seveas, thanks.
<semitones> What is the preferred way to specify to not use the latest kernel?
<Umeaboy> semitones: Then I guess Ubuntu really have a problem. :)
<Seveas> semitones: remove the package for the latest kernel
<Umeaboy> semitones: Text based installation from the mini.iso?
<Seveas> semitones: and file a bug
<petitchou> I'm having trouble with the GUI program that installs programs. (I'm new to desktop Linux.)  I have no idea what's wrong with it but it won't complete an install and gave me a cryptic error dialog
<ShekharReddy> how to remove apache2 completely along with all the relevant file(.conf and var/www/ --files--) and reinstall. i guess there will be some issues  after  reinstalling
<ShekharReddy> i used sudo apt-get install apache2
<petitchou> I can't remember the exact wording, but it just said to hit a button to report the problem and prompted me for my password.  And now it won't close.
<ShekharReddy> while installing
<MonkeyDust> petitchou  the error message may be the first step to a solution ... what does it say
<EriC^> ShekharReddy: sudo apt-get purge apache2 , then delete the stuff in /var/www/html/*
<petitchou> It just told me that there was a "system" error.  I hit the "report" button and nothing happened - no other details.  I wish I'd have written down the exact wording. :(
<semitones> Seveas: thanks!
<semitones> Seveas: by the way, do you still take the train in the morning?
<Seveas> semitones: yes.
<petitchou> The installer program is still open despite the fact that it installed the IRC client I'm talking to you on right now.  It won't close.
<parkfae_> EriC^, is Linux live USB creator supposed to be compatible with 16.04?
<semitones> Seveas: thanks for sharing the train song with me! (End of o4o)
<MonkeyDust> petitchou  alt-f2 and then type xkill ... then click on the frozen windows
<t00lman> petitchou, I'm guessing there's another dialog window hidden somewhere that's waiting for you to click a button
<MonkeyDust> window*
<t00lman> (or, the app *thinks* there is)
<Jaga-Jaga> How can I disable my laptop's keyboard from waking up the computer from Suspend? (I want to use the power button only)
<petitchou> Done.  Thank you!  That fixed that part of the problem :)
<petitchou> t00lman: I'm pretty sure it was the latter ><  I have two monitors, though, which may be confusing things.
<django_> is there a ubunut that is faster than xubuntu
<MonkeyDust> django_  try lubuntu
<django_> MonkeyDust, yeah its not that much faster lol
<tgm4883> django_: *lighter weight, no faster
<django_> also does ubuntu come with a C compiler?
<mgor> django_, sudo apt install build-essential
<ShekharReddy> there are some vhosts file in /var/www/* , i cant delete them manually EriC^
<django_> mgor, to ru C cod?
<django_> code*
<pathworker> thats a knotty question , it depends as much on your hardware as it does the ubuntu virsion however   I stand to be corrected If I'm wrong.;-)
<mgor> django_, not so often anymore
<django_> what
<django_> lol
<B0g4r7_> django_, type 'cc' and see what happens.
<django_> "fatal error no input files"
<B0g4r7_> Sounds like it's installed then.
<petitchou> also, I'm trying to install the steam launcher - do you have any idea how I might go about this?  I tried using the button at https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/steam-launcher/ and it complains about not being able to find it in the store
<B0g4r7_> cc == C Compiler
<django_> B0g4r7_, cool ty
<parkfae_> EriC^ lluc says it finished creating the key, but I don't see any changes to my usb
<petitchou> if I download the .deb file manually the installer pukes ><
<tgm4883> petitchou: how? I installed it fine via dpkg
<semitones_rex> Seveas, Umeaboy ok I think i know what happened, let me tell you a tale
<petitchou> the same kind of problem I've been having - the installer hangs :(  I have no idea what's wrong with it.  I think t00lman was on to something earlier that it has a dialog up somewhere (or thinks it does) that I can't find
<B0g4r7_> I'm running "steam client application".  IDK if that's the same thing, but it seemed to install fine.
<Jordan_U> parkfae_: See if you can boot your Desktop from the USB drive now.
<tgm4883> petitchou: you tried installing it with dpkg? Is this 16.04? Standard ubuntu or a flavor?
<parkfae_> Jordan_U, aight trying now
<B0g4r7_> Things "just hang" huh.  Are you sure your hard drive is good (no bad blocks)?
<petitchou> not sure how to check the version but I downloaded it like two days ago - it's standard Ubuntu
<tgm4883> petitchou: ok, and you're installing it via dpkg (terminal) or through the software center?
<semitones_rex> Seveas, Umeaboy : I tried 16.04, but got that weird graphic tearing. I thought it might be a problem with the live cd, so I installed anyway to a spare partition. Now, I also have a separate /boot. I think what was happening was 16.04 changed grub in a way that it was booting 14.04 using the new kernel from 16.04 - when I booted from the list of old kernels, I saw 3.13 next to a 4.something.. That's why I was seeing the visual tearing on bo
<semitones_rex> th.
<petitchou> I tried using the software center and not dpkg, yes
<petitchou> want me to try dpkg now?
<B0g4r7_> That might give you some more feedback.
<petitchou> okay, give me just a minute
<tgm4883> petitchou: ok, so I'd try installing it from the terminal. "sudo dpkg -i <debfile>"
<petitchou> k, one sec, I need to figure out where Firefox put it
<Umeaboy> semitones_rex: Uhu. OK.
<tgm4883> i'm pretty sure installing steam does pop up another dialog asking a question
<B0g4r7_> ~/Downloads usually.
<parkfae_> Jordan_U, we're back to the problem of entering rescue mode.
<Jordan_U> parkfae_: When trying to boot the liveUSB from the Desktop machine?
<semitones_rex> Seveas, so I can still file a bug with kernel 4.4 for having the graphics tearing right?
<parkfae_> Jordan_U, my desktop is the one without windows or anything... I just built it yesterday
<petitchou> Apparently it requires something called python-apt, which isn't installed
<ricebean> My keyboard has become wonky. Sometimes it types one letter as intended, sometimes it types two, and if I hold down the backspace key, it's slower than usual. I have also tried it on another PC, this time running Arch Linux, but no luck, and using it on an Android tablet, which worked. What shall I do?
<petitchou> I can throw the error into a pastebin if you like
<B0g4r7_> petitchou, missing dependency.  I think you can just "apt-get -f install" to fix it.
<B0g4r7_> with no other arguments
<semitones_rex> /joining #ubuntu-bugs to ask them the best way to submit a bug
<petitchou> doing this now, thank you
<tgm4883> petitchou: if it needs that, just install it with apt
<Jordan_U> parkfae_: And you're sure it's configured to boot from USB?
<petitchou> Installing and working like a champ - thank you!
<ricebean> I have tried everything to fix it, from cleaning the contacts, to changing the delay, to disassembling it and cleaning it.
<Commodora> Hi
<parkfae_> Jordan_U, yes, I double checked and everything. I don't think the live USB creation actually worked :/
<petitchou> I am also having a weird minor issue with the volume display.  It pops up randomly and tells me the volume, like I hit a key on my keyboard.
<petitchou> I have a positively ancient PS/2 IBM keyboard and I think it might be thinking I'm hitting some kind of volume button that I don't in fact have
<semitones_rex> Hey can I break the rules about taking a poll real quick? I want to find out which has less problems: a live cd booted from a DVD, a USB, or from ISOboot.
<tgm4883> no
<parkfae_> Jordan_U, I should be able to see the files on my live usb, correct?
<semitones_rex> fair enough :)
<B0g4r7_> semitones, the one that works.  Each situation is different.
<Umeaboy> semitones_rex: USB.
<robotti^> BluesKaj: reinstalling pulseaudio and alsa did help:)
<semitones_rex> B0g4r7_, assuming you're able to boot successfully into it, should they all work the same? I just don't like how long USB takes compared to the other two ways
<robotti^> BluesKaj: it also installed much shit:)) like kde and xfce
<robotti^> :D
<meh> i have a small question
<Umeaboy> semitones_rex: That differs on the speed of the USB drive and the USB port.
<meh> how can i see the license of a deb package?
<B0g4r7_> I find a USB drive to be a lot faster than optical, myself.  Again it depends.
<Umeaboy> meh: Shoot!
<meh> only de license
<semitones_rex> I think my USB is just really janky
<Umeaboy> dpkg -s packagename.
<meh> thanks
<semitones_rex> running from the USB is somewhat faster than running from cd, but making the USB takes forever. Doing ISOboot was really fast, but people warned me that it wasn't as reliable as USB, and I don't know why they said that
<B0g4r7_> Heck, you could probably install from a pxeboot server if you were so inclined.
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. I don't think it'll show up there, but there's some flag to dpkg to use.
<B0g4r7_> I just keep some usb sticks around with different ubuntus on them.  No need to keep remaking them.
<parkfae_> Jordan_U, no, the live usb definitely is working...
<semitones_rex> B0g4r7_, can you make that from a raspberry pi? Do you know of any reasons why ISOboot would be unreliable? Because it seems like the most convenient and it's worked for me before (I just ran into a kernel bug)
<petitchou> is there a way to rebind keys?  my keyboard lacks a windows key or anything that could be "super" - I'd like to use my right alt if I can
<B0g4r7_> semitones, you could probably do it from a Pi.  I don't see why not.  I'm not familiar with isoboot myself.
<Umeaboy> meh: I think you might have to ask the maker of that package or check inside its source package.
<Umeaboy> The makefile should show the right license.
<parkfae_> Jordan_U, someone (maybe you) said something about checking if my desktop is booting up in a certain mode, but I haven't been able to find that in its options on my own
<meh> yes
<django_> anyone know about VBOXES? i made a shared folder now how do i find it?
<meh> and    i have avery small question "its my first useful package"   i created the packsage with a gpl2 software
<meh> but ubuntu-software warnins "this software would have private parts"
<meh> how can i   remove this warning?
<LiverWurst> howdy
<Commodora> Hi LiverWurst
<petitchou> thanks again all
<player0k> Hi to all
<tgm4883> meh: screenshot?
<player0k> can someone help me with a question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/775939/ubuntu-16-04-wallpaper-under-black-screen-after-login-unity-7-4-0 ?
<Jordan_U> parkfae_: If your motherboard supports UEFI then that's what you should use, but if it's an older motherboard it may not and that's fine.
<Devender> hello
<player0k> http://askubuntu.com/questions/775939/ubuntu-16-04-wallpaper-under-black-screen-after-login-unity-7-4-0
<parkfae_> Jordan_U, it should be new. Gigabyte 78LMT-7SB3
<parkfae_> *USB3
<Devender> there is any way to recover jpeg files
<MonkeyDust> Devender  after deleting them?
<parkfae_> I just don't understand why it was working before on my desktop and now it isnt...
<Devender> @monkey yes
<MonkeyDust> !recover | Devender there's this
<ubottu> Devender there's this: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Devender> @ubottu i'll try boss
<Jordan_U> parkfae_: That's interesting, because the error message you're seeing says that you're booting via BIOS.
<squinty> django: there is a virtualbox channel here on freenode #vbox
<thinky> is java necessary to install in ubuntu ?
<xangua> thinky: no
<BluesKaj> not for ubuntu , but for surfing the 'net
<Umeaboy> Devender: Try testdisk and photrec.
<Umeaboy> photorec is a part of testdisk.
<Umeaboy> !testdisk
<parkfae_> Jordan_U, with the whole grub rescue thing?
<Umeaboy> !photorec | Devender
<Devender> @umeaboy i have used recoverjpeg is it good? is this recoverjpeg does better or not?
<Umeaboy> Devender: Haven't used that one.
<Umeaboy> I use photorec.
<henry__> I have a printer xerox workcenter 3325 and can not printer of ubuntu. the messager is. printer not paper. In windows is normal work.
<DJones> Devender: The first thing to do when trying to recover files is to stop using the disk the files were on and boot using a livecd, if you keep using the disk, there's always the chance that the deleted files could be overwritten with something you do now
<Umeaboy> henry__: http://forum.support.xerox.com/t5/Printing/WorkCentre-3325-Persistently-Indicates-quot-Out-of-Paper-quot/td-p/181067
<Tabou_> Queens layer are you here?
<Tabou_> Queenslayer are you here?
<Umeaboy> Tabou_: Doesn't seem like she's in the list of users.
<MonkeyDust> Tabou_  type que and then hit tab to autocomplete ... if it doesnt, then s/he's not here
<Kaiak_> Would either of these GPUs work well in 16.04?
<henry__> Thanks!
<Kaiak_> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gainward-XNE-88GTS-T36B-P356-GeForce-8800GTS-640MB-PCI-E-Graphics-Card-/162044423574?hash=item25ba99ad96:g:6aQAAOSwD2pXF2vP
<Kaiak_> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NVIDIA-QUADRO-FX570-256MB-DUAL-DVI-FREE-POST-/252397800134?hash=item3ac414cac6:g:m7cAAOSwSgJXNxin
<Kaiak_> looking to passthrough my AMD card to windows wondering if these older Nvidia cards work well with 16.04?
<Kaiak_> I have no onboard graphics
<Umeaboy> Kaiak_: I think that there's a Ubuntu support page for that.
<Tabou_> MonkeyDust: thx
<Kaiak_> Umeaboy: link
<player0k> please help me
<player0k> http://askubuntu.com/questions/775939/ubuntu-16-04-wallpaper-under-black-screen-after-login-unity-7-4-0
<Umeaboy> Kaiak_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<bst11> Hi i just run a fresh installation of ubuntu 16,04 in order to avoid a virtualbox Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) problem i encountered on my previous installation. however the problem is  still back. kindly help.. i have search the whole net for answers but none seems to work, any addictional info you need I will provide
<Kaiak_> Umeaboy: no
<Kaiak_> Umeaboy: not switching GPU
<Umeaboy> player0k: Did you follow the instructions on that page.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Kaiak_> I'm looking for a GPU
<Kaiak_> that will work well with ubuntu
<Kaiak_> it won't be switching gpus at all
<player0k> -Umeaboy-: yes
<Umeaboy> Kaiak_: I think the first model would be better to use.
<k1l> player0k: @android? is that a chroot-on-android?
<Kaiak_> Umeaboy: the 8800?
<Umeaboy> The Gainward one.
<Kaiak_> is that compatible with Nvidia's current priopotary drivers on 16.04?
<Umeaboy> Yeah.
<Slaizer> My purpose is to create a usb drive windows iso. Would like some suggestions of how I can make it happen.
<player0k> it's just a hostname
<Kaiak_> is that compatible with Nvidia's current priopotary drivers on 16.04?
<player0k> x86_64
<k1l> player0k: ok
<henry__> jaja
<k1l> player0k: is this a proper ubuntu install? usually nautilus handles the background.
<henry__> Say. Contact to centro support xerox. Is all >*
<player0k> I have installed nautilus
<henry__> good solutions :L
<Umeaboy> Kaiak_: I found a x64 driver for Linux on their website so yes.
<Kaiak_> Umeaboy: for the 8800?
<Kaiak_> Link
<xangua> !winusb | Slaizer
<ubottu> Slaizer: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<player0k> It's happen after I installed gnome3-desktop
<Umeaboy> xangua: WinUSB is broken.
<player0k> It's happened after I installed gnome3-desktop
<Umeaboy> The PPA won't add.
<k1l> player0k: any PPAs in use?
<Kaiak_> Umeaboy: can you link that driver? thx
<player0k> yes
<akik> Slaizer: i remember that you could just copy all the files from the installation dvd to the usb stick and then make it bootable
<Umeaboy> Kaiak_: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/95165
<Kaiak_> nov 2015 though
<Kaiak_> would that work in 16.04?
<Umeaboy> Kaiak_: Google to see if anyone has a had an issue with installing that.
<Slaizer> akik, I think I have just such a usb stick, but it is not functioning on startup
<Umeaboy> Or check the community.
<Umeaboy> Anyway....... I have to go.
<Umeaboy> Take care.
<Kaiak_> the quadro uses the same driver
<Kaiak_> hummm
<Kaiak_> however a GT 740 uses a much newer driver from March
<ianthius> hey guys i plugged a drive from my failed NAS into ubuntu and I can't get it to mount any suggestions?
<odroid> holiii
<odroid> alguien español
<gurukrupa> hello
<k1l> !es | odroid
<ubottu> odroid: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<odroid> helly my friend
<odroid> ok
<t00lman> ianthius, odds are, your NAS used the disk as an "md" device.  Read "man mdadm" and look for the "-E" or "--examine" flag
<t00lman> be careful tho... mdadm can be dangerous
<ianthius> t00lman: thanks. I ran mdadm --assemble --scan, it worked for my system drive, but hasn't brought this drive up the same way..
<ianthius> t00lman: the system drive had some combo of logical volumes or something, running pvscan and vgscan helped bring those partitions up...
<player0k> how to remove unused programs, after removing repository from PPA's list ?
<player0k> how to remove unused programs/libraries, after removing repository from PPA's list ?
<ianthius> t00lman: for the system drive once i installed lvm2 i was able to get it up and mounted. with this data drive though no luck..
<BluesKaj> apt-get autoremove and apt-get autoclean , player0k
<BluesKaj> parkfae_, after updating
<BluesKaj> player0k,^
<player0k> thanks, BluesKaj
<thinky> hi again
<BluesKaj> player0k, yeah update first
<k1l> player0k: best is to use "ppa-purge" because it changes the packages back to the original state
<k1l> !ppa-purge | player0k
<ubottu> player0k: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ianthius> there is a main partition in the center of the drive that is 900 or so gb and gparted reports all the other partitions as ext4 but that one has no entry in the filesystem entry.
<thinky> my ubuntu 16.04 faced error " “Sorry Ubuntu * has experienced an internal error” /usr/bin/compiz "
<thinky> then i removed the directory by mistake while trying a command " sudo rm /usr/bin/compiz "
<BluesKaj> k1 what if he doesn't want to regress , just remove unneeded packages
<B0g4r7_> ianthius, what nas?
<ianthius> B0g4r7_: QNAP
<thinky> now desktop is blank, what should i do ?
<B0g4r7_> I tried doing that kind of thing from a WD MyBook, and it was all wonky.  They used some kind of modified ext4.  I ended up having to use some fuse setup to get at it.
<k1l> BluesKaj: the problem is, that its possible he will never get any updates from the repos for that packages now. even security ones.
<BluesKaj> k1 once they're in the backports that shouldn't be a problem
<ianthius> B0g4r7_: well i was able to access data on the first HD so I think it's some normal linux thing that I haven't figure out yet. What is fuse setup?
<B0g4r7_> ianthius, fuse is Filesystem in UserSpacE.  I had to use some fuse module to be able to mount their modified ext4.
<k1l> BluesKaj: no. it depends on the naming of the version in the PPA. most PPAs have bad naming so apt still thinks the PPA one is newer than the original repo one. so it doesnt update
<B0g4r7_> Someone else had done all the hard work, and I just followed their guide on the webpage.
<thinky> k1l: are u available?
<BluesKaj> never experienced that, of course Idon';t use ppas whose  packages aren't upgraded in the regular repos
<k1l> thinky: just ask
<thinky> k1l: i deleted /usr/bin/compiz dir by command " sudo rm /usr/bin/compiz
<thinky> after that i restarted and desktop was blank
<EriC^> thinky: why'd you do that?
<k1l> thinky: why did you do that?
<thinky> i dont know
 * EriC^ suspects miscommunication
<thinky> :S
<BluesKaj> oops
<B0g4r7_> Sounds like you'll need to put that file back to fix it.
<EriC^> thinky: type sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz-core
<B0g4r7_> ...if [s]he can boot and get to a shell.
<thinky> EriC^: but i can not reach my desktop how can i apply the command?
<EriC^> thinky: ctrl+alt+f1
<thinky> ok i will try it
<thinky> brb
<scuttle_toes> join #bicycle
<screamingninja> What's the difference between the packages 'adb' and 'android-tools-adb'?
<screamingninja> Besides the version, that is.
<thinky> EriC^: thank you :)
<thinky> i got back my desktop
<thinky> i have another issue now. i connect my laptop to external monitor. but ubuntu doesnt set the resolution automatically. i usually use laptop lid closed. when i open lid i want ubuntu duplicate the display. and when i close the lid i want it change the resolution to external monitor.
<thinky> laptop has 1280x800 , external monitor 1980x1050
<screamingninja> thinky: You can put together a script that gets called each time you open or close the lid, and use xrandr to set the desired resolution at that time.
<screamingninja> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopLidAndDockScripts
<thinky> it was ok before i dont know why it is causing problem now
<thinky> brb
<jianu81> hi guys
<jianu81> i have a laptop with a 16gb ssd
<jianu81> and no ethernet slot
<screamingninja> jianu81: That's awesome. I wish I had one of those too.
<jianu81> and what would be the best ubuntu based distro to install kubuntu,lubuntu,minimal cd ubuntu ?
<screamingninja> jianu81: What's the processor like?
<EriC^> jianu81: and ram?
<k1l> is it a chromebook?
<jianu81> intel celeron 3205u(released 2015),4gb ram,yes it is a chromebook
<screamingninja> ^ lol, nice.
<screamingninja> !chromebook
<OerHeks> jianu81, no ethernet .. fix that first in a live session, then install what you like
<player0k> help me please, I can't reinstall `nautilus` ... there is log http://pastie.org/private/nhoxuayhm8lp661pcvpg
<jianu81> yeah
<jianu81> but i already
<jianu81> have ubuntu 16.04 installed
<jianu81> and it takes way too much space
<jianu81> it only lets me have 8.3 gb
<jianu81> i need at least 11
<screamingninja> player0k: `apt-cache policy nautilus`
<jianu81> so ?\
<jianu81> what would the best option be ?|
<screamingninja> jianu81: lubuntu, definitely
<jianu81> how much space does it use ?
<player0k> http://pastie.org/private/nr9adyvwgxlnlzlwsxfq
<player0k> -screamingninja-,  http://pastie.org/private/nr9adyvwgxlnlzlwsxfq
<screamingninja> player0k: where did you get this version of nautilus?
<player0k> -screamingninja-, from some PPA ...
<OerHeks> jianu81, check out any desktop with --no-install-recommends, that would be a slim desktop, and hardly usable
<jianu81> you find lxde unusable ?
<thinky> when i close lid with my laptop it doesnt go to sleep :S i checked battery settings it is set to " Suspend" what can be wrong?
<cliffer1> how to enable passive ftp in ubuntu 16.04.? is there anything like a module which can be enabled? or is it just enable the right iptables?
<zykotick9> cliffer1: ftp + firewall = good luck...  personally, i think if you're using ftp in this day and age, you're probably doin' something wrong.  ymmv.
<screamingninja> plasticboy: `apt-get install nautilus=3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu4`
<TDLM> is anyone here running ubuntu 16.04 lts on Lenovo E31-70? if so, any hassle installing ubuntu? also: any problems with non-registering keys on keyboard ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTB_T0qML60 ) and flexing keyboard ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pjkpIOZ3bg ) like many lenovo laptops these days? i'm looking specifically at this model: https://www.dustinhome.no/product/5010901144/e31-70
<screamingninja> whatever happened to player0k.
<screamingninja> TDLM: I think mine is E30-71. Never heard of this issue.
 * screamingninja headdesks.
<squinty> screamingninja, * player0k has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<cliffer1> zykotick9: what is wrong with ftpes?
<screamingninja> squinty: gotcha
<zykotick9> cliffer1: FTP MUST DIE!  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<jianu81> so lubuntu vs ubuntu server ?
<jianu81> on a 16 gb ssd ?
<brianx> sshfs is nice.  it's even reasonably cross platform now.  ftp has little use.
<TDLM> screamingninja: this is E31-80 (a different model to the one i want, but very similar), here the complete laptop presses down when he hits the keys: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtoKLxkify4&t=2m33s - 2:33-2:40
<TDLM> screamingninja: no such issues on your E30-71?
<DJones> jianu81: Depends if you need a gui, normally server installs are command line only
<jianu81> going to install lxde on that servers
<cliffer1> zykotick9: so you would recomend scp?
<jianu81> going to install lxde on that server*
<Guest10490> I have such an annoying wireless bug in Kubuntu 16.04, could somebody help me to debug it? I can connect to WLAN but have no internet connection after every boot or suspend. After some time, it starts working. See https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=765578
<ubottu> Gnome bug 765578 in general "No internet connection through WLAN although connected to wireless network" [Major,Needinfo]
<Edico> hi
<sonic> hi guys i keep getting "the system is running in low graphics mode" when i try to start up ubuntu and im clueless on how to fix this can anyone help?
<Edico> what's the super key in ubuntu?
<DJones> Edico: Windows key
<moldo> hello guys
<Edico> thanks DJones
<moldo> i have trouble to activate dual screen. i installed the recommended drivers in additional drivers in settings software and updates
<Bashing-om> sonic: See what X has to relate : ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' . We see what tale gets told .
<moldo> but when i want to detect a display it doesnt show my external monitor
<moldo> i tried xrandr
<moldo> nothing as well
<ramk9966> hello
<sonic> ive tried installing a navidia, i think thats what its called , i got told that would fix my problem but i still get the same " the system is running in low graphics mode" is their not a quick fix for this?
<ramk9966> do you know good ubuntu notebook?
<yannn> Hi everybody, I got kicked out.. This was my question: I have such an annoying wireless bug in Kubuntu 16.04, could somebody help me to debug it? I can connect to WLAN but have no internet connection after every boot or suspend. After some time, it starts working. See https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=765578
<ubottu> Gnome bug 765578 in general "No internet connection through WLAN although connected to wireless network" [Major,Needinfo]
<Bashing-om> sonic: And I say again .. show us that log file . Let's then see what X is doing .
<yannn> It would be great to get some assistance
<sonic> okay im on windows the now il have to boot up ubuntu il be back on in 5 mins
<Bashing-om> sonic: K, at your pace .
<vakt> When attempting to run sudo-apt get upgrade, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16614269/ (problems with apport/python)...
<vakt> How can I fix this? ^
<MonkeyDust> vakt  are using a ppa?
<pirn> what is ppa?
<sonic> so im looking at xserver log file is that the right log file?
<sureshot> hello is 16.04 if final release it seems a little kluddge over 14.04
<MonkeyDust> !ppa > pirn
<ubottu> pirn, please see my private message
<vakt> MonkeyDust: I, too have to ask, what a ppa is?
<MonkeyDust> vakt  ok, so no
<MonkeyDust> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<vakt> MonkeyDust: Well, my provider mirrors the updates?
<pirn> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<pirn> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<pirn> !router
<MonkeyDust> pirn  use /msg ubottu    if you want to explore factoids
<pirn> did i missed any message?
<sonic> any one else get the message 'the system is running in low graphics mode' when they boot up, there was a dude gonna help me but dont think hes here now
<vakt> pirn: you left and joined within like 2 seconds. no.
<pirn> ok thanks vakt
<pirn> vakt=wakt=time?
<vakt> MonkeyDust: are you able to help me?
<MonkeyDust> pirn  keep it in the channel
<misthalu> <--- bought new computer, installed Ubuntu 16.04, internal card reader seems to not work. Known problem or should I look into hardware issues?
<sureshot> is anyone here using 16.04
<vakt> pirn: vakt = guard in Norwegian according to google translate.
<misthalu> sureshot, I am, for a few days now.
<yannn> sureshot: I'm running Kubuntu 16.04 on a Thinkpad t460s, card reader works
<sonic> can anyone help me?
<Bashing-om> !who | sonic
<ubottu> sonic: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<misthalu> yannn, Thanks.
<sureshot> does it not seem as smooth as 14.04 sota kuddgy for lack of a term
<OerHeks> vakt, hint: run "sudo apt-get update " before upgrade
<vakt> OerHeks: Did that already :P
<vakt> OerHeks: did it again. without any errors.
<Bashing-om> sonic: How comfortable are you with the Command Line ?
<sonic> !bashing-on im just getting into it
<ubottu> sonic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sureshot> thats funny LOL
<ubuntu054> hello there
<ubuntu054> I am typing from a laptop connected via dsl through the cable
<sonic> !Bashing-om im ok using the command line
<ubottu> sonic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu054  so am i
<ubuntu054> but I would like to get the wireless to work
<ubuntu054> Can anybody give me a hand?
<ubuntu054> Hi MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu054  in a terminal, type   nmtui
<Bashing-om> sonic: We will get ya there . Let's change the pitput pastnin sote to make it easier on you . Do in terminsl : ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . The result will be a URL back in terminal; pass that link back here and we will see that log file .
<vakt> OerHeks: any further suggestions?
<ubuntu054> MonkeyDust: ehm I have forgot to mention that I run Lubuntu, and probably that command doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu054  what happens if you type in the terminal
<ubuntu054> command not found
<ubuntu054> it says
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu054  ok, first: sudo apt install nmtui
<ubuntu054> ok
<ubuntu054> thanks MonkeyDust
<donofrio> anyone know how I can use stock ubuntu 16.04 and "join" the xorg's together so I can watch youtube across four mointors stiched together as one?
<ubuntu054> MonkeyDust: it says unable to locate package
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu054  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<sureshot> ok here is a silly question i should already know how do i turn off the joins and quits here
<ubuntu054> MonkeyDust:  I have forgot to mention that when scanning the pcmcia it sees the wireless card
<ubuntu054> it is a Intel Pro Wireless
<MonkeyDust> pcmcia? does that still exist?
<DJones> !quietirc | sureshot
<ubottu> sureshot: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<ubuntu054> ehm
<ubuntu054> MonkeyDust: something like that
<sureshot> thanks
<sonic> whats the command for getting specific user
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu054  repeat your question with details in the channel, in one line
<Bashing-om> sonic: In what context ? maybe ' who ' ?
<sureshot> wow that was hard sorry for silly questions and thanks much
<ubuntu054> Sure
<Fiki> So for the more versed ubuntu people out there, should I upgrade to ubuntu 16 or should I just keep rolling with 14 for a year or so
<ubuntu054> MonkeyDust: I have just said that I have an Intel Pro wireless card and lubuntu does sees it in PCI but doesn't allow me to connect on internet
<sonic> Bashing-om its u i was looking for, just u said its a big channel just in case u missed my message, i just tried cat/var/log/xorg.0.log and it told me no such file or directory
<Kaedenn> What's the console equivalent for the "connect to server" functionality? Is it just mount with the proper args, or is there some other interface?
<Kaedenn> I'm trying to write a shell script that does the equivalent of "connect to these two specific servers"
<ubuntu054> MonkeyDust: if I run lshw I can see the wireless card
<Kaedenn> ...methinks it might be gvfs-mount
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu054  don't address me, address the channel
<robotti^> ubuntu is cool
<Fiki> Kaedenn, nautilus-connect-server
<Kaedenn> Fiki: Okay, but I want one level lower than that. I want a utility I can automate
<Kaedenn> ...assuming nautilus-connect-server is always interactive, which I should check
<yannn> Is anybody around who could help me troubleshooting networking/wireless problems?
<Kaedenn> Fiki: yup, I want something one level lower
<Fiki> Kaedenn, why not ssh and then use SCP?
<Kaedenn> Fiki: Because I'm doing a bunch of filesystem stuff (editing files, renaming files, moving files, laughing at files, etc) and scp won't give me a shell.
<Kaedenn> Also I want to use the local shell, because the remote shell is vt220.
<Kaedenn> (don't ask)
<sonic> :Bashing-om you there man?
<robotti^> Kaedenn: do you have physical vt220?
<robotti^> i have vt420
<Kaedenn> When I ssh to the server, without mucking with any of my environment variables, $TERM is vt220.
<Fiki> Kaedenn, well you can always go with a programming language instead of bash, it'll give you more flexibility at least
<robotti^> it would be cool, if there is utf-8 support
<robotti^> or is what vt410
<Jordan_U> Kaedenn: gvfs-mount or sshfs.
<Kaedenn> Jordan_U: Thank you. gvfs-mount it is. sshfs is... not something I want to continue using
<sonic> !Bashing-om did you see my last message?
<ubottu> sonic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kaedenn> heh
<Bashing-om> sonic: Yeah .. I am back .. try again, if that file is not present .. you do indeed have a problem: la -al /var/log/xorg.0.log >> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 51054 May 22 11:59 /var/log/Xorg.0.log . That is with ab uppercase 'X; and a space as the delimiter .
<ioria> sonic is Xorg.0.log not xorg.0.log
<Kaedenn> Jordan_U: Thank you, now to figure out how to use it
<Kaedenn> (gfvs-mount that is)
<ioria> sonic and put a space after 'cat'
<dowell> mode +i
<akik> wtf is this derp shit? :)
<sonic> Bashing-om i just tried that again and after i write it, it goes down a line and all i get is >
<akik> sorry
<Bashing-om> sonic: do ' ctl+c " to get back to bash terminal . and then what results " ls -al /var/log/Xorg.0.log " where linux is case semsitive . X is not x .
<Bashing-om> sensitive*
<Bashing-om> sonic: Hang in here .. we will get through all this . Ain't no step for a stepper !
<sonic> Bashing-om now i have -rw-r--r-- root root 39430 may 22 20:11 /var/log/Xorg.0.log is that ok?
<Bashing-om> sonic: Yeah .. now put that file in the pastbin so we see what we are woking with , what X has to say : ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . Pass the link returned back here .
<sonic> Bashing-om how do i put it in the pastebin?
<ioria> sonic, just run the command Bashing-om gave you
<Bashing-om> sonic: Terminal command ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' will do it for you .
<craptalk> guys, i am having flickering screen on my ubuntu-mate
<craptalk> how can i fix it?
<craptalk> please help
<joel_> Hi
<nchambers> Bashing-om, uuoc!
<craptalk> do you know why/
<Bashing-om> craptalk: Ist .. is verify that the correct driver for the graphic's card is in use .
<krismatrix> How does one disable snap packages?
<sureshot> sorry to ask again what was that wiki link on join/left notifications sorry about spelling
<craptalk> Bashing-om: then?
<MonkeyDust> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<sureshot> thanks changed irc chat software
<sedris> Hello. I'm having a problem formatting my 8GB USB Drive, after creating Ubuntu 16.04LTS startup disk via the default app in Ubuntu Unity (Startup Disk Creator). When I try to format the USB Drive it gives me an error that the drive is write protected. I have tried sudo mount -o remount,rw '/mnt/usb-TDK_LoR_TF30_USB_3.0_07033359B64DD695-0:0-part1'/, but with no luck. I get an error after executing the command : mount: cannot remount /dev/sdb1 read-write, is
<sedris> write-protected.
<Bashing-om> craptalk: depends on what is installed for a driver . Maybe examon the log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log for anu errors .
<sonic> Bashing-om is that all one command?
<craptalk> Bashing-om: it should be xorg, but it still flickering
<Bashing-om> sonic: It is one sequence ,. all in one line . copy and paste for best results . and hit the enter key .
<Bashing-om> craptalk: So, again .. What card and what driver ? hybrid graphics ???
<sedris> Any ideas how to fix this? The USB was working perfectly fine, before creating Ubuntu 16.04 startup disk
<OerHeks> sedris, maybe you need to adress /media/<device> instead of mnt
<sedris> @OerHeks I tried that too, same error
<ioria> sedris, are you using gparted ?
<sedris> i can't do anything in gparted
<sonic> Bashing-om all its doing is putting me onto the next command line >
<sedris> the only thing i can do in gparted is to unmount the usb drive, and the gparted just hangs
<ioria> sonic, without the single quotes ' '    run cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Coder[X]> Hello all. I am in a bit of trouble here with my Ubuntu 16.04
<sonic> ioria what symbol is that between log & nc?
<Coder[X]> Kids turned on and off the laptop few times directly by pressing the power button and after that several drivers are not working properly.
<ioria> sonic,  it'a a pipe   |
<Coder[X]> how can I replace / fix those drivers?
<Bashing-om> sonic: I do not know what to say .. the result is " sysop@1404mini:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 " >> http://termbin.com/f5mm . From my system .
<bonhoeffer> i'm trying to compile and getting: config.status: error: cannot find input file: `Makefile.in'
<k00l3th4n> Coder[X]: Try going to Software & Updates > Additional Drivers and load another driver and then revert back.
<bonhoeffer> this source: https://github.com/LASzip/LASzip
<Seveas> bonhoeffer: sounds like you need to run automake
<ioria> sonic,  if you don't find the pipe , install pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit) and use this pastebinit <( cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log )
<meh> if i have a binery deb
<meh> how can i generate the source deb ?
<Seveas> bonhoeffer: there's an autogen.sh script in that source tree, run it
<bonhoeffer> https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/782b6507bcebcd008aa560cb83b54c2f
<Seveas> meh: you can't.
<meh> if this deb is a font installer
<bonhoeffer> Seveas: I did run the automake.sh
<meh> ok
<bonhoeffer> autogen
<meh> then, how can i upload a binery deb file to launhpad ?
<meh> the binary means "i dont have source"
<meh> because is a font installer
<Seveas> bonhoeffer: well, then it's buggy. File a bug on that github page.
<Seveas> meh: you can't.
<bonhoeffer> will do --
<bonhoeffer> let me know if this helps: https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/782b6507bcebcd008aa560cb83b54c2f
<OerHeks> meh, that would be suspicious for just a font
<meh> then
<bonhoeffer> full screen capture of the autogen running
<meh> how can i create a repo, ith my deb? "is a fontinstaller"
<sonic> Bashing-om & ioria we have it lol its http://termbin.com/7iha
<Coder[X]> k00l3th4n, thanks. Let me try. But, is there commands that can do the similar, like apt-get update?
<Bashing-om> sonic: Outstanding .. reading .. be back in a bit .
<meh> i only am putting  it
<Seveas> bonhoeffer: yeah, that looks pretty buggy. Nothing we can do about that, that'll be between you and the author of that thing.
<bonhoeffer> Saveas got it
<meh> "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/nameoffont"
<craptalk> Bashing-om: do you know why?
<meh> only copy files for it
<meh> but i dont know how upload it to launchpad
<Seveas> meh: create a source package. Use dput to upload said source package.
<meh> but
<meh> how can i make it?
<meh> i have the "binary"
<Seveas> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<meh> this binary  only has control        file
<OerHeks> meh, then choose another platform, not launchpad
<meh> what plattform is recomended?
<lau-> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 16.04. Is there some way I can make a keyboard shortcut to make Super+Left arrow and Super+Right arrow tile the current window to left/right?
<craptalk> how to fix flickering screen? i have been having this issue at the past few weeks?
<meh> because i am trying to make a repository with it  "for add new fonts "
<craptalk> please help
<mutante> craptalk: maybe it's just the cable
<craptalk> mutante: dont think so, i checked it already
<kus> hi, is there a way to sort the results of sudo du -hs /usr/bin/*
<kus>  so it is easier for me to see what folders are the largest?
<moldo> hi can you help me please? i cant get my output display to work i m using ati drivers im on ubuntu 14.04
<cliffer1> kus: is sort not enough?
<Bashing-om> sonic: Well. X sees no problems : " BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-22-generic.efi.signed" >> you are running release 16.04 . Card is identified " PCI:*(0:0:1:0) 1002:9853:1179:f910 rev 0 " . Driver is loaded "  (II) LoadModule: "radeon" "" . As this is 16.04 amd ATI graphics, you have the only driver there is . Restate the issue please, as X sees no problem .
<craptalk> maybe i should change some settings?
<craptalk> please help
<craptalk> scrolling, playing video always flickering
<kus> cliffer1, it sorts by the directory name if I am correct
<argon__> kus: pipe it with sort
<Apachez> .
<cliffer1> kus: how did you used it?
<Bashing-om> craptalk: ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' To see what is going on .
<MonkeyDust> kus  add   |sort -n
<craptalk> Bashing-om: i dont know what to read here
<cliffer1> kus: it anyway sucks if size have a ,
<craptalk> Bashing-om: it has bunch of codes
<sedris> anyone can help me with my issue?
<kus> no, this is perfect. I was missing the -n
<Bashing-om> craptalk: The result is a URL. pass the link back here and we can read that file .
<craptalk> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/ed5z
<raul782> Hi guys, I'm upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04, and my upgrade got stuck at update-notifier-common, it's been like an hour. If I restart should I resume normally?
<moldo> how do i make my system to detect vga display LCD screen ?
<kus> thank you guys
<k00l3th4n> Coder[X]: I'm not sure but that method has always worked for me.
<Bashing-om> craptalk: " (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia " Give us some background. What have "you" done to cause this ?
<raul782> Well, it's been like an hour since on that task, Configuring update-notifier-common (amd64)
<raul782> Is there a way to find what is causing the error, The computer is responsive so far,
<moldo> how do i configure my system ubuntu 14.04 to detect my external display ? i ts a laptop
<craptalk> Bashing-om: i dont know, i didnt do anything since i installed ubuntu as my main OS
<craptalk> it was just flickering from the start
<craptalk> i dont know what to expect to happen
<argon__> moldo: it should detect it automatically. Have a look in your settings
<MonkeyDust> moldo  i have a laptop with external display, was detected out of the box in the system settings... what does it show in your system
<raul782> I was looking at /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads and I found a file ttf-mscorefonts-installer that suspiciously has a timestamp around the time it got stuck, there is a folder /partial created
<sonic> Bashing-om my main problem is all i get is "the system is running in low graphics" "your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly. you will need to configure this yourself" thats my problem i have no idea how too
<craptalk> my resolution and all, i let it be default configured
<raul782> at the same timestamp
<moldo> argon__,  MonkeyDust  i was working but i modified some stuff with the terminal and now it doesnt work
<moldo> it was working
<k00l3th4n> moldo: You could try plugging in the external and shutdown and restart. It should automatically detect it then.
<argon__> sonic: maybe this will be helpful for you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<moldo> k00l3th4n, i tried that it doesnt work. i have dualboot and on win 7 the external display works
<moldo> does it has to do with drivers ?
<Bashing-om> sonic: Right off hand I do not know ..lemme consider a bit on what we can do.
<argon__> moldo:  seems like your driver fails to detect the monitor
<moldo> argon__, yes i played with the drivers and it s the AMD drivers now that is on
<Bashing-om> craptalk: Does this file exist ' ls -al /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ' ?
<moldo> must be the drivers i reckon
<craptalk> Bashing-om: nope
<argon__> moldo: what happens when you connect the monitor? Does the screen "blink" like it usally does when you connect an external monitor
<craptalk> not exist
<craptalk> Bashing-om: should i reinstall nvidia driver? and how to do it?
<moldo> argon__, it says no signal
<nils_> so what's the progress of requesting an upgrade to a package?
<nils_> process
<Bashing-om> craptalk: We are working up to a re-install . what returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ; sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<argon__> moldo: try to connect the monitor before you power on your computer
<MonkeyDust> nils_  sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<moldo> argon__, done that and the light on the monitor turn from blue to yellow
<nibjork> Hey is there any way to restore the default folders in my /home ?
<nibjork> Like pictures etc.
<MonkeyDust> nibjork  start from the beginning, what happened
<craptalk> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/0HNJG3i3
<craptalk> Bashing-om: quite old personal computer
<argon__> moldo: hmm... If you go to your display settings, does it detect the screen at all?
<moldo> no
<moldo> i dont have any other choice than the laptop display
<Bashing-om> SonikkuAmerica: Let's verify. pipe ' sudo lshw -C display ' to termbin 9999. See what the system says for a driver .
<nibjork> It changed language then all the folders changed names
<a40ntistos> Hello everyone, I bought a Dell inspiron laptop with ubuntu and after the buy i open it to install an ssd drive and I've installed 16.04. After that I'm hearing from laptop's speaker a sound like electric noise? Do you have any ideas before I will assume that is a hardware issue?
<nibjork> MonkeyDust: ->
<argon__> moldo: on gnome its settings --> displays. It should be similar on unity
<nibjork> MonkeyDust: It changed language then all the folders changed names
<moldo> argon__, same... doesnt detect the monitor
<moldo> argon__,  oooh i see , it s the difference between 3D and 2D drivers
<MonkeyDust> nibjork  so the folders names are the default one, but in another language?
<moldo> you have to download ati radeon drivers without the x server settings
<meh> or i should contact a  ppa-owner for  advice  "or send it to a community team, such as webupd8, and wait his approval"
<michael33> i accidently ran chown -R pi:pi /
<nibjork> MonkeyDust: Yes
<argon__> moldo: could it be a broken cable?
<MonkeyDust> nibjork  and did you change the language on purpose?
<michael33> i was trying to install vmware tools because it works on my 14.04 install
<michael33> but on 16 it doenst
<michael33> any quick fix?
<B0g4r7_> michael33, I found the same thing.  I switched to virtualbox and never looked back.
<nibjork> MonkeyDust: Yes, but then i wanted to use English again :P
<nchambers> I installed/setup mailman via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman, but when I try to access mysite.tld/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo I get a 403. does anyone know how to fix this?
<michael33> B0: guess im gonna do that too
<michael33> B0g4r7_: any cons compared to vmware?
<craptalk> Bashing-om: let me know if you found it?
<argon__> I second virtualbox
<moldo> argon__, i upgraded the drivers testing it
<B0g4r7_> None so far, thought I've not used it a whole lot.
<michael33> k gonna do that then thx for the help
<argon__> moldo: so it worked before updating drivers?
<B0g4r7_> I installed a WinXP vm and a 14.04 vm with no trouble.
<moldo> argon__, it worked before the crash of the computer when i played dota 2
<fearnothing> does anyone on here use teamviewer?
<MonkeyDust> nibjork  then undo the language change again, the way you changed it
<argon__> moldo: run this command: lshw -c video
<swift110> fearnothing, ive used it
<fearnothing> did it break after the first time you used it?
<michael33> any fix for this piece of code i accidently ran on my terminal? -> "sudo chown -R pi:pi /"
<michael33> i did / instead of folder/
<swordz> Hi. I have done a Bad Thing, and would like some help to undo this. I enabled the pre-release repository, and then updated. I would now like to undo this - but can't seem to work out which packages I need to downgrade, or to which version. Is there a way to see which version is available to install for each package? "apt-cache policy" seems to include the installed version.
<B0g4r7_> No easy fix that I know of.
<Bashing-om> craptalk: That card is still supported ( ends last of next year !) . ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt install nvidia-340 ' .
<fearnothing> I'm trying to help my dad with something and I've been replicating what he does in a VM
<k1l> michael33: not possible. all file permissions on your system are now changed. you cant solve that.
<fearnothing> we both installed teamviewer, which worked after installing. Now a week later, neither system can launch it
<fearnothing> and there's absolutely f**k all about this problem on google
<craptalk> Bashing-om: should i do it that command
<craptalk> ?
<michael33> k1l: thx, going to delete it and start all over
<moldo> argon__, yes it s show the properties
<moldo> driver = fglrx_pci
<MonkeyDust> michael33  interesting mistake, tho, from a technician's point of view
<moldo> that s when i upgraded the opengl that it s started to get problems
<Bashing-om> craptalk: We want to re-install .. so fist is pruge what is .. make sure the system is full up 2 date , and then install the nvidia driver .
<michael33> MonkeyDust: worst type u can make when working with windows and linux at the same time
<michael33> typo*
<B0g4r7_> I've made a similar mistake, cloning one system to another, forgetting to preserve permissions fully.  Weird stuff happened.
<B0g4r7_> One program in particular was unhappy that it could no longer write to /dev/zero.
<argon__> moldo: I don't know. Maybe its worth checking the loaded driver with lsmod
<SonikkuAmerica> Bashing-om - what?
<fearnothing> ffs
<fearnothing> the files it's complaining about are RIGHT THERE
<moldo> argon__, yes :)
<argon__> moldo: lsmod | grep video
<Bashing-om> SonikkuAmerica: Sorry .. The poster I guess left .. and you got highlighed by my error .
<SonikkuAmerica> heh. acually you've been highlighting me all day because I'm using a crappy client with silly nick matching and no highlight settings - Bashing-om
<zark> argon__, its me moldo :) i copy paste the result on pastebin
<argon__> moldo: sorry, my laptop ran out of battery
<argon__> zark: sorry, my laptop ran out of battery
<zark> argon__, no worries
<argon__> zark: alright
<Bashing-om> SonikkuAmerica: :( I Hate when that happens .. irssi time  for your client ?
<zark> argon__, http://pastebin.com/4i5m5x8s
<fearnothing> ok, I solved the problem, for some reason the script was unable to see the wine and wineserver files
<argon__> zark: I've never had an issue like this myself, but I will try to help you resolve your problem
<fearnothing> double clicking on them and then running teamviewer again fixed it
<fearnothing> wtf
<zark> argon__, that nice from you
<SonikkuAmerica> Bashing-om - If only it were available for Android!
<argon__> zark: its strange that it doesen't list any graphics driver as loaded
<argon__> zark: for me it's i915, toshiba_axpi
<argon__> zark: I will be back within 5 minutes, I'm going to test something
<zark> ok argon__
 * extor is looking for suggestions on how to run a remote X session on a virtual machine, and then VNC to it to use stuff like firefox, openoffice etc
<Bashing-om> SonikkuAmerica: Welp .. at least you go where I have never been -> Android ! = nothing ventured, nothing gained -
<HackerII> ✔
<Slaizer> Hi, I
<Slaizer> I've attempted to do step 1.  'Insert the USB device, then run gparted...' at this site: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-windows-iso-to-a-usb-device. It burned to pen drive, but no respone on startup.
<argon__> zark: can you give me the output of lshw
<argon__> zark: grep display (or video) should give you less output
<zark> argon__, http://pastebin.com/ZHes4hvH
<craptalk> Bashing-om: alright i am trying to fix it?
<sureshot> has anyone reverted from 16.04 to 14.04 and for what reason did you do this
<Bashing-om> craptalk: Yes ! .. Run the commands as advised ,, and reboot the box to see the effect .
<B0g4r7_> I went from 14.04 to 16.04 just as quick as I could (16.04 beta 2) because 16.04 adds support for lvmcache.
<B0g4r7_> ...which isn't quite what you asked.
<Yojimbo> hey
<sureshot> that is good information it helps me alot thanks
<argon__> zark: open software & updates in unity and click the tab named "Additional drivers"
<B0g4r7_> If I were to revert, it would be to fix how I can't resize some windows now in 16.04 Gnome.
<craptalk> Bashing-om: alright
<Seveas> sureshot: given that it's incredibly tricky (and I'm not even sure it's really possible) to do such a downgrade, there will be very few people who have done so.
<zark> ok  argon__  i have choice between using x.org X server amd ati display driver wrapper from xserver-xorg
<sureshot> i am having little problems like not being able to use the software installer to install third party debs
<zark> argon__, using video driver for the amd graphics accelerator from fglrx proprietary
<Ghostman> test
<argon__> which one is currently in use?
<Seveas> Ghostman: try ##test :)
<zark> the fglrx argon__
<sureshot> if i downgrade i will do it from scratch and reinstall fresh it just does not seem as smooth as 14.04
<argon__> zark: that's the one that should be in use
<zark> argon__, it says the device is using an alternative driver
<Ghostman> How do you send a backdoor to the target ?
<B0g4r7_> Is this a riddle?
<aladiah> some Lubuntu specialist can give me a tip on lubuntu channel please ?
<fantomas_> If you have to ask how to do that, Ghostman, you won't be able to.
<argon__> zark: okay, so this is beyond me, but you could try to have a look at https://amatijasec.wordpress.com/2014/06/09/ubuntu-14-04-install-amd-radeon-driver/
<Ghostman> wow :o
<argon__> zark: to update your driver, because it doesen't seem to load your driver properly. Thats why you got vide = 0 with lsmod
<Yojimbo> ubuntu 16.04 not booting from usb pls help. 14.04 running but 16.04 not working.
<aladiah> Keyboard and mouse has stop work after feew updates lubuntu, please help on LUbuntu channel
<zark> argon__, thanks i choose to try xserver xorg drivers
<zark> testing
<zark> thanks again
<sureshot> radeon is funny about installs you have to remove any hint of the driver on the pc befor installing any new drivers i have run into this befor.
<argon__> zark: okay, let me know if it works. I'm really curious
<Ghostman> ist
<Yojimbo> ubuntu 16.04 not booting from usb pls help. 14.04 running but 16.04 not working.
<argon__> moldo: you disconnected?
<sureshot> Yojimbo please give some time to let people think a minute we also need more info what system hw, bois setting and such
<argon__> argon_: I like your name
<craptalk> how to configure resolution on my screen?
<moldo> no i m here i have 2 computers
<craptalk> i reinstalled nvidia driver and my resolution is getting smaller
<craptalk> please help
<argon__> moldo: what happend when you chose the alternate driver?
<sureshot> craptalk have you tried right clicking the little button in the upper left hand corner then system settings then displays ....
<moldo> the resolution cant be changed and it doesnt detect the external display argon__
<aladiah> anyone else got a laptop where ubuntu stop keyboard stop working
<sureshot> right hand corrner sorry
<Yojimbo> sureshot msi a68hm-e33 v2, amd a8 7670k. ubuntu 14.04 booting from usb but 16.04 not booting.
<argon__> moldo: I belive your best option is to update the driver with the link I sent you
<craptalk> sureshot: i did
<craptalk> not available for larger scale
<craptalk> i dont know why
<sureshot> Yojimbo is 16.04 on a different usb drive
<Yojimbo> sureshot i did not working
<sureshot> you may have to redo the imag on the usb drive. do you use efi bois boot.
<Yojimbo> i use mbr
<sureshot> Yojimbo so you have the efi bois set to legacy boot
<Yojimbo> sureshot legacy boot
<Yojimbo> i tried ubuntu 16.04 and xubuntu 16.04 not working
<craptalk> i have problem with my graphic card, please how can i fix it?
<craptalk> flickering problem
<sureshot> in the bois there is secure boot on off i may have used the wrong term turn secure boot off
<Yojimbo> sureshot ubuntu 14.04 running
<Yojimbo> sureshot 16.04 not working
<sureshot> i know are you upgrading which i assumed
<sureshot> from 14.04 to 16.04
<swordz> Hi. I have done a Bad Thing, and would like some help to undo this. I enabled the pre-release repository, and then updated. I would now like to undo this - but can't seem to work out which packages I need to downgrade, or to which version. Is there a way to see which version is available to install for each package? "apt-cache policy" seems to include the installed version. Or should I just re-install?
<Yojimbo> sureshot 14.04 not installed hdd
<Slaizer>  I endeavored every suggestion from this site: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-windows-iso-to-a-usb-device. Nothing helps. What to do next?
<sureshot> Yojimbo sorry the only thing i can tell you from my point of view is to reimage your 16.04 usb drive
<Yojimbo> sureshot  I've done many times
<sureshot> just a thought are you using 2 different usb drives
<Yojimbo> sureshot i used 3 different usb drives
<sureshot> will 14.04 boot off any of them
<auronandace> verified your 16.04 iso?
<EriC^^> swordz: you can get the list of packages it updated from /var/log/apt/history.log
<sureshot> auronandace did not think of that
<sureshot> thanks
<swordz> EriC^^, Thanks! Did not know that file existed...
<sonic> im really having issues getting into ubuntu right now all im getting is " the system is running in low graphics mode" i was on earlier but never managed to get anywhere can anyone help?
<EriC^^> swordz: if you removed the repo and ran sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package> it might try to downgrade it, try on one package to see how it goes
<Yojimbo> 12.04 running, 14.04 running, 16.04 not running
<kabirsingh> any body help me please...when i run this command {sudo dpkg -i } its showing me Dependency error
<EriC^^> Yojimbo: give more info
<sureshot> EriC^^ thanks i tried sorry
<Bashing-om> sonic: termbin the output terminal command ' sudo lshw -C display ' . Let's see what the system thinks for a graphic's driver .
<EriC^^> kabirsingh: which file are you trying to install?
<kabirsingh> ubuntu-desktop.deb file
<EriC^^> what's that?
<EriC^^> are you trying to install the ubuntu-desktop package?
<kabirsingh> yeh
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<Quetonix> What dependencies is it asking for?
<EriC^^> probably a crap ton
<kabirsingh> this command work properlly ..
<swordz> EriC^^, A very good start! But trying with bash-completion (it's towards the end of the list) gives: Reinstallation of bash-completion is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<swordz> Any quick tips before I spend forever Googling?
<kabirsingh> but i want download this packeg form google ..n install it manually
<Yojimbo> motherboard: msi a68hm-e33 v2 cpu: a8 7670k
<Seveas> kabirsingh: no, you don't.
<Yojimbo> EriC^^ motherboard: msi a68hm-e33 v2 cpu: a8 7670k
<jinxi> Sysinfo for 'linux-85up': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.6.4 on openSUSE Tumbleweed powered by Linux 4.5.4-1-default, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670 CPU @ 3.40GHz at 3618-3689/3800 MHz, RAM: 15022/15453 MB, Storage: 70/236 GB, 234 procs, 1.73h up
<EriC^^> swordz: maybe you could try to downgrade it using dpkg
<auronandace> kabirsingh: it is a meta-package, the point of which is to draw in loads of dependencies
<Seveas> swordz: that means there has been an update of that package since you installed it. Just apt-get install bash-completion should do the trick.
<EriC^^> Yojimbo: what does it say when you try to boot 16.04
<sonic> Bashing-om what part do you want me to tell you its quite a large list
<Yojimbo> EriC^^ i see boot screen i selected try ubuntu after a while shut doen monitor
<kabirsingh> seveas sir ...i want to ubuntu destop install my another server whithout having internet
<Seveas> kabirsingh: then first fix its internet connection, and use apt-get to install it.
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | Yojimbo
<fearnothing> please can someone recommend to me a GUI app that will play midi files?
<ubottu> Yojimbo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l> kabirsingh: its just a meta package. you need a lot more packages then
<swordz> Seveas - it's probably newer than the version I want due to pre-release (and wanting to remove it)
<fearnothing> drumstick doesn't work for me
<Seveas> swordz: ah, apt-cache policy bash-completion will tell you the details. You can apt-get install bash-completion-$version_that_actually_exists_in_the_repo
<Seveas> fearnothing: timidity perhaps?
<kabirsingh> so anybody have any idea how to install any server with gui mood whitout having internet
<fearnothing> oh, that has GUI?
<EriC^^> swordz: try Seveas ' command sudo apt-get install bash-completion=<version in repos>
<fearnothing> I could only find info on CLI for it
<EriC^^> swordz: pretty sure dpkg has a downgrade ability in it though
<auronandace> !aptoncd | kabirsingh
<ubottu> kabirsingh: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<swordz> It says installed and candidate match, and I'm not sure how to check (manually - i.e. without using my computer which might be lying) what's in the repo. FYI, they both say 1:2.1-4.2ubuntu1.1
<aladiah> Why none is heklping on lubuntu ?
<k1l> !offline | kabirsingh
<ubottu> kabirsingh: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<aladiah> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<swordz> OK, maybe bash-completion was updated at the same time but not from the pre-release...
<sonic> Bashing-on http://termbin.com/c9vf
<sureshot> good bye all off to netflix movies
<Bashing-om> sonic: We are back to using termbin to see all that large output . ' sudo lshw -C display | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . As simple as that .
<cliffer1> where is the login shell set for a user?
<EriC^^> cliffer1: /etc/passwd
<cliffer1> and if nothing is set there?
<EriC^^> no login i guess
<sonic> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/c9vf
<EriC^^> what's your actual problem
<cliffer1> EriC^^: one user can log in, the other one cant :)
<cliffer1> both user have no shell set
<EriC^^> cliffer1: they can't login via tty?
<Seveas> cliffer1: 'no shell set' doesn't happen by accident. Pastebin the actual /etc/passwd lines for those users
<Bashing-om> sonic: :) .. Well, the 'radeon' driver is loaded . Let's say it is a user's config issue in your /home .. What does the display look like in the guest account ?
<swordz> EriC^^, Seveas, I think I'm there! Having not seen it before I didn't understand the format of the apt history file - but it contains the old version in it! So, magic sed script to get the correct command line for apt, and that should work!
<cliffer1> omg sry, i was looking in shadow :(
<Seveas> cliffer1: doh :P
<sonic> Bashing-om i dont know it wont even let me onto that screen i get that message as soon as i boot into ubuntu
<kabirsingh> okay thanx
<Bashing-om> sonic: What Desktop Environment is this ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' . So we know what it takes to activate the guest account from the login screen .
<aladiah> Hey sorry typping here none helping on lubuntu channel . Lubuntu 15.10  keyboard and mouse stop work  and it use to on laptop dual boot windows 10. it works on windows. I tryed start with a usb lubuntu persistent 15.10 and 16.x  but it dont work as well. they are perfect installations with md5sum checked and they work on another laptop and use to on this one as well. Funny thing is that key...
<aladiah> ...to switch on and switch off screen work !
<kabirsingh> sir one more thing when i use su command then ask me password when i put the password its says authencation fail...
<aladiah> ctrl + alt +F1 dont solve it.
<OerHeks> aladiah, sounds like windows 10 is shutdown in fastboot. that could disable important features.
<cliffer1> why cant user b login: http://pastebin.com/uXaRYv3F ? because its id is < 1000?
<EriC^^> kabirsingh: are you trying to get a root shell?
<kabirsingh> yes..
<EriC^^> cliffer1: does the user have a password set in /etc/shadow?
<k1l> !sudo | kabirsingh
<ubottu> kabirsingh: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<EriC^^> kabirsingh: use sudo -i
<rffleaie> i want to create my own mail server. what is the best open product?
<cliffer1> EriC^^: no, just a authorized_keys file in /var/www/vhosts/b/.ssh
<kabirsingh> okay thanku sir
<sonic> Bashing-om i just tried both commands and it didnt work
<Seveas> rffleaie: postfix and exim are the most commonly used ones on Ubuntu for smtp. Dovecot and cyrus for imap. Mailman for mailinglists.
<rffleaie> i have many external mailbox and i want retrive the mail vi pop3
<kabirsingh> woow its working thank u one again
<kabirsingh> Mr.Eric ,....Thanks
<Bashing-om> sonic: The commands were to KNOW the DE, they serve no other purpose . show the ooutputs here in channel of " echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP " so we can give advise .
<sonic> Bashing-om ive tried them a few times and all its done is put me down to the next command line
<Bashing-om> sonic: That does not parse . I have no context of "all its done is put me down to the next command line " . If you are in a shell ( command line interface ) ar a prompt somilar " sysop@1404mini:~$ " where sysop is my host name, and 1404mini is the system name. Then the command ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' will have a return like unto >> xfce   XFCE . Where I am using xfce as my DE .
<raul782> Hi guys, after upgrade to 16.04, I can't access internet, any advice to solve this issue?
<raul782> I've rebooted and tried to restart network-manager, I've changed the IP to manual and DNS 8.8.8.8 but no luck
<Ben64> how do you connect to the internet
<raul782_> sorry got disconnected
<Ben64> raul782_: how do you connect to the internet
<raul782_> another laptop
<zark> hello guys, i have some trouble with my ubuntu 14.04 dual screen system. it doesnt detect in the settings / display the second monitor
<Ben64> no... on the computer you're talking about
<raul782_> Ben64: I have a desktop with ubuntu and a laptop with internet
<Ben64> ...
<raul782_> Base64: ah sorry, using a wired connection
<raul782_> ethernet cable, with a fixed IP
<raul782_> I switched from managed IP since, I though that could be the issue
<zark> hello, i have trouble with my display i have 2 screens a laptop and a lcd screen. on the laptop it display ubuntu but when you go on the left of the desk the display extend to my lcd screen and show a blackwhite cross . how do i set this display to be the main screen ?
<raul782_> Is there a way to check if the my eth0 has been recognized?
<Bashing-om> sonic: Did I loosse you ?
<zerothis> i'm trying to compile Moria from source (via apt-build). there's no configure to run. "make" finds no targets
<sonic> Bashing-on i have to press ctrl alt f1 when i boot in is this the same terminal your thinking of? and ive tried them again and all ive got is >
<zark> how do i set my second display to show the desk ubuntu ?
<raul782_> just checked the sudo service network-manager status and and so far it tells me that device (eth0) link connected
<raul782_> I see that the dnsmasq using nameserver 8.8.8.8 is there
<Bashing-om> sonic: Yes . that is a "console" but will serve the exact same purpose . Tou should have a login pronpt . login with username and password ( no response to the screen when password is entered ) .. the console awaits the next terminal command at a prompt . yes ?
<raul782_> what else can I do to diagnostic the issue with my network ?
<Bashing-om> Tou/You*
<raul782_> when I try to ping to my router, I get a destination host unreachable
<sonic> Bashing-om yes it  does, would you be able to write it like you would in the terminal, that might work better for me
<zark> how do i push the system to show my LCD monitor in all settings / displays in ubuntu 14.04
<zark> ?
<Bashing-om> sonic: I have 3 times now ' in terminal exactly ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' . The quote marks (') not a part of the command sequence . the quotes marks are to show this as a "command sequence" . Make sense now ?
<fearnothing> ok, the GUIs for Timidity are crap
<fearnothing> Muse on the other hand looks pretty good
<gambl0re> one of my applications isnt reposnding how do i force close
<fearnothing> if I could just get it to output MIDI correclt
<fearnothing> correctly*
<\9> gambl0re: alt+f2, type xkill, you'll get a kill cursor, click on the misbehaving application with it
<\9> alternatively, you can go to a commandline and write killall -9 <processname>
<gambl0re> ok i did what you said, it seemed to have killed all my running applications
<gambl0re> it even logged me out
<gebbione> any idea if 4.1.21.armada.1 compares in any way with ubuntu/debian?
<\9> gambl0re: you sure you didn't kill the desktop with it?
<gambl0re> well i clicked on the application in the taskbar
<gambl0re> if you know what i mean
<sonic> Bashing-on sorry for being a pain so im  writing, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION   $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP. in the one line right?
<zark> i have to fix my problem :)
<\9> gambl0re: well then you killed the taskbar, and with that your desktop and everything else
<Bashing-om> sonic: Let me reboot into terminal .. and I will verify ,.. I can accept that if no DeskTop is activated perhaps no output ? // Yes that is one sequence .
<\9> gambl0re: you need to click on the actual window
<\9> gambl0re: if there is no window then you'll have to use killall
<gambl0re> my window wasn't responding
<\9> but you could at least bring it up?
<gambl0re> i dont know how to describe it
<gambl0re> i click on the application in the taskabar and it seems like it's supposed to be showing but it isn't it's just blank
<michael33> drag n drop isnt working on ubuntu 16 with neither vmware nor vbox?
<gambl0re> but anyways, thanks
<\9> gambl0re: you still got at least something that was supposed to be a window, even though it wasn't responding? you can use xkill on that
<cyanterry> hello
<katie1231> Hey guys I'd like to allocate space for a swap partition, since I chose not to do so during install. Can I do this now?
<moldo> katie1231,  yes partition magic
<katie1231> moldo, When i set up my drive i allocated all 250gb, will i need to resize on of those?
<moldo> katie1231, it depends you dont need a lot for the swap partition i think 2-10 % is enought
<squinty> katie1231,  boot from your live dvd/usb and the use gparted to shrink/add partition
<katie1231> squinty, would it be better to just set up a swap file on a current partition instead?
<squinty> katie1231, never used a swap file so really can't answer that question with any definite certainty
<Bashing-om> sonic: Yeah ! I have mislead you .. IF no GUI is started there is no environment . the result of ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' is only a return to prompt . Will have to come up with another means to know what your DE is .
<sonic> Bashing-on so what do i do know
<Bashing-om> sonic: Well,, you know more now than 3 hours agao ... what returns ' ls -al /usr/share/xsessions | nc termbin.com 9999 ; cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager | nc termbin.com 9999 ' ?
<EmeraldExplorer> I am trying to fix my server that didn't reboot after trying to do grub-update when following this tutorial: http://www.kiloroot.com/switch-to-standard-ubuntu-kernel-on-ovh-or-kimsufi-servers/ Now, I am in emergency mode and I have tried to move the 06_OVHkernel back to its default location. However, I am still getting this error when booting:
<EmeraldExplorer> http://pastebin.com/SXHqvNc1
<sonic> Bashing-on so would you like me to termbin these?
<raul782_> Hi guys. I've tried many things to re-gain internet access to my newly upgraded ubuntu 16.04 but no luck
<raul782_> What advice you can suggest to troubleshoot the issue?
<Bashing-om> sonic: Uh Huh .. that " | nc termbin.com 9999 " will do that .. just pass the URL back here .
<raul782_> while It looks like I'm connected to the network, when I try to ping the router, it says destination host unreachable, what can I do to troubleshoot this pfirst part
<Bashing-om> raul782_: A fresh clean install, this bug I think still applies : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<Slaizer> mounted windows 10, made it NTFS and boot, copied files to pendrive, started on one computer but not the other at startup. What is the the cause?
<Ben64> Slaizer: ask ##windows ?
<raul782_> Bashin-om: what this has to do with a network connection problem?
<raul782_> Bashing-om: ^^
<Bashing-om> raul782_: This : http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841 is the easier solution, in ny humble opinion .
<sonic> Bashing-on http//:termbin.com/rnh9 & http//:termbin.com/t39p
<Bashing-om> raul782_: Networking is broke .
<raul782_> Bashing-om: really? that's a critical issue. does that happen to anybody upgrading from 14.04
<raul782_> ?
<Bashing-om> raul782_: It did for a day . fix is released . But on a fresh install from an .iso before the fix .. ya got a problem .
<Bashing-om> sonic: Your Links do not resolve . looking to see why .
 * johndoe__ 
<squinty> Bashing-om,  fwiw, his links come up fine here
<Bashing-om> squinty: Thenals ! he has // and : reversed :)
<LtL> sonic: your links need http:// not http//: fyi
<Bashing-om> thanks ! **
<sonic> Bashing-on i wrote it wrong http://termbin.com/rnh9 & http://termbin.com/t39p ...my bad
<squinty> Bashing-om,  oh lol  didn't even notice that.  click on them and they still both open in firefox here
<Bashing-om> sonic: Got it .. I fingered it out .. OK .. running unity as the Desktop Environment . At the login screen you should have the option of " guest account " . At that point no upper level graphics driver is started . Now when selecting to start the guest account .. do you then get to a good GUI ?
<Bashing-om> squinty: In google-chrome I got " This site can’t be reached " for the reversed syntax .
<squinty> Bashing-om, hmmm...interesting.  thanks for pointing that out :-)
<Bashing-om> squinty: All a process of learning .If ya familiar with unity/lightdm .. hang in here with me .. radeon misbehaving on 16.04 .. A lot I do not know about lightdm . Xorg log file and lshw show no problems .
<raul782_> bashing-om: thanks a lot, that link worked :)
<sonic> Bashing-on that my problem i cant even get to the login screen, it litteraly put me on the screen that i told you about and wont budge from there. the only menu i can access if the GNU GRUB
<Bashing-om> raul782_: Put up a gold star for me ? I kinda thought that might still be an issue on a old .iso image .
<Bashing-om> sonic: Ouch ! .. as another poke . What about the recovery kernel - selected from the grub boot menu ? Here in recovery, degraded graphics is acceptable, just want to know that you can boot to the GUI .
 * fergal32 waves hello
<thinky> hi
<thinky> is it possible to change real name in ubuntu ? not the one in terminal, i mean the one appears in login menu
<sonic> Bashing-on so im on the recovery menu now and it just came up something about emergency mode then went back to the recovery screen, next move?
<Bashing-om> thinky: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username .... looks promising .
<thinky> Bashing-om: thank you it was easy than i thought lol
<thinky> good night
<Bashing-om> thinky: It's 'buntu ; If it is hard you are doing something wrong .
<Rabbitnightmare> Bashing-om: well it is true, if it is hard it isn't worth doing anymore
<Bashing-om> sonic: Is this a fresh install of 16.04 ? or something break in an update ??
<Bashing-om> Rabbitnightmare: Homework ! .. find the right way ??
<Gin> Hi there, trying to boot my computer with a 16.04 live usb, Problem is the installation hangs with a cursor blinking on the right screen, not booting any further. Adding nomodeset flag while booting completes the boot, tho at 800x600 resolution and unity sidebar not showing. Any ideas whats causing this, other then the dual screen settings?
<sonic> Bashing-on its dual booted from a usb i done it a few days ago and it was working fine, nothing bad that i could see
<Gin> Dont dare to proceed with the installation, since Im not sure if I can get the dual monitor/gfx card to work after I do :/
<Bashing-om> Gin: Nvidia graphics ? .. maybe load up the proprietary driver suitable for the GPU ? one thought .
<Gin> Sonic, I'm lead to belive that its due to me having dual gfx setup
<Gin> Bashing-om: running both nvidia and intel graphics simultainously
<Rabbitnightmare> Gin: configuring SLI on Linux is not impossible, but it is far harder than it needs to be
<Gin> Rabbitnightmare: it's not SLI it's dual graphics cards (not same brand/type SLI)
<Bashing-om> Gin: In the install .. install the proprietary driver, and the controler nvidia-prime will also be installed .
<Gin> Bashing-om: is it possible to try out on the live media?
<Rabbitnightmare> sounds like a difficult setup
<Gin> Rabbitnightmare: not really ;) only problem getting past the installation
<Bashing-om> Gin: Yes .. but unless a USB with persistence, will not persist a reboot . .
<Rabbitnightmare> have you tried removing one of the video cards until the setup is done then, trying the drivers post installation
<sonic> Bashing-on will i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<Gin> Rabbitnightmare: no, I have not tried the installation with one graphics card only (the installation would ofcourse work). I intend to use the machine with qemu hardware acceleration with full access to my main gfxcard, so I need to know it would work on before hand. Thus Im here :)
<Bashing-om> sonic: Are "you" authorized to access your desktop ' ls -al /Xauthority ; ls -al /ICEauthority ' ? my return : " -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 209 Feb  4  2015 .Xauthority " where I am sysop .
<Bashing-om> Gin: Pastebin - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - let's us know what the hardware is and from that we match a graphic's driver .
<Gin> Bashing-om: Im on windows atm so it wouldnt work. I can say I have a EVGA GTX 980ti combined with a Intel HD 530 tho
<sonic> Bashing-on i tried that command an got nothing, i dont know :(
<Gin> Not sure if you got the part, even when using nomodeset to boot, Unity displays no sidebars/menu and or icons
<Gin> and Im stuck with 800x600 res
<Gin> using uvesafb makes unity hang
<Bashing-om> Gin: Are you a gammer ? Nvidia recommends the 361 version driver . The gamers seem to prefer the 364 version . I do not know that the 364 is available in other than our trusted PPA .
<Bashing-om> sonic: This is getting stranger all the time .. what results ' ls -al /home ' ?
<Gin> Bashing-om: Im you like titles I guess you could say I am, not soley tho, the intention was to get a working solution where I could use qemu for gaming, rather then rebooting all the time I want to use apps only availible to windows, like certain games, sketch up etc
<raul782> Bashing-om: done, thanks again :)
<moldo> what is the root password by default on unbuntu 14.04 ?
<Gin> that made no sense at all, You could say I am a gamer :D
<Bashing-om> raul782: You do good work . Keep on keep'n on :)
<squinty> moldo, there is no root password.
<sonic> Bashing-om total 12. drwxr-xr-x 3 root        root     4096 ...it does another 3 of these but the last one uses my username
<moldo> squinty, on recorvery mode
<squinty> moldo, if you are admin then use your user password
<Bashing-om> Gin: That is a bleeding edge card .. I would think that once the system (16.04 ! ) is installed and the 364 driver and the nvidia-prome controller is installed . will be fine .
<Bashing-om> prime*
<moldo> squinty doesnt work
<Bashing-om> sonic: show me that in the termbin.com site, please .
<Gin> Bashing-om: it not that new is it, Im proceeding with the installation and will be back after then.
<squinty> !root | moldo
<ubottu> moldo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bashing-om> Gin: To linux .. the 900 series is new(er) . We have to play catchup .
<sonic> Bashing-on http://termbin.com/d649
<Bashing-om> sonic: it is ... om ... else I can easily miss your response . look'n .
<Bashing-om> sonic: So far so good .. what now ' ls -al /home/psykosonic ' in the termbin .
<Bashing-om> !tab | sonic
<ubottu> sonic: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<alaska47> hi
<sonic> Bashing-on http://termbin.com/3z71
<squinty> 404 here
<squinty> sonic:  try again    ls -al /home/psykosonic | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> sonic: Bashing-on ===> Bashing-om ... if ya do ba and then tab .. will complete for ya .. Busy busy .. I can miss your responses .
<sonic> http://termbin.com/v26x
<moldo> thanks for the link squinty
<squinty> moldo,  yw :-)
<sonic> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/v26x sorry man
<moldo> i have a trouble with my second display which is not recognized by the settings
<moldo> it s a laptop with a vga external display
<moldo> how can i set ubuntu to recognize the vga display ?
<moldo> help :-) please
<JanC> moldo: it's not recognized when you go to the display settings?
<t00lman> moldo, google: xrandr
<Bashing-om> sonic: You are authorized to access your desktop .. so why is it not starting ?.. let's try this .. reboot to the grub screen, 'e' key for edit mode -> Grub boot parameters. Here arrow down to the line starting with linux, and across to 'quiet splash' remove these terms and all after and insert " systemd.unit=multi-user.target " with out the quotes . Key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process to TTY1 . Log in here . and we start lightdm from h
<moldo> the external display works but in settings i dont see the external screen just the main display
<JanC> so it shows the same as the internal display?
<moldo> and when i move the mouse to the external screen it s all black and there is a different cursor which is a cross
<JanC> oh
<TheMarius> http://appimage.org/ <- interesting ....
<TheMarius> sandboxed apps
<JanC> moldo: what GPU(s) does that laptop have?
<TheMarius> something for ubuntu devs to take a look at reg snappy packages
<moldo> the gpu is a ati 7660m
<TheMarius> maybe marry with appimage
#ubuntu 2017-05-15
<coppz> yup im lost already with that haha. Just gonna have to wait till tomorrow ill go over to a mate or something already running windows and get him to mount it. You'd honestly think this would be a standard thing
<hanspansen> whats the "easiest" way to set up a connection where a client redirects all its traffic to a first server, which also redirects automatically all the clients traffic to server2 which connects to server3 and then to the destination (so like Tor does).
<akik_> coppz: you just set the variables and then run the commands one by one
<coppz> I don't even know what that means man. Thanks for all the help, but I have no idea what i'm at. Im not that good of a Linux user.
<texla> Ubuntu-16.04.2 I downloaded a 998 mb file from Source Forge using Firefox it indicates that in library that it completed downloading searching downloads etc does not produce a file.Searching from files opens the window where downloads resides. Where has my file gone!!!
<Jakethepython1> I think that fixed the artifcacting problem..one other problem i am having is palm detection seems sectchy sometimes it works othertimes i start typing in random places
<Komputerfreak> hanspansen the easiest thing would probably be to just forward the traffic
<Komputerfreak> if you want encryption openvpn or another similiar client might be interesting
<ChaiTRex> texla: Try Ctrl+J in Firefox to open the Downloaded files window.
<Komputerfreak> however, if you want onion routing (what tor does), this is still a little different
<ChaiTRex> texla: Or Ctrl+Shift+Y
<ChaiTRex> texla: Also, see https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/where-find-and-manage-downloaded-files-firefox
<YankDownUnder> Jakethepython1, Er...how'd you end up fixing the graphics issue?
<Jakethepython1> turning off the animations seemed to make graphics not artifact in crhome maybe it was conicidence?
<hanspansen> Komputerfreak, how do i "just" forward the traffic (encryption would be a second step)
<Jakethepython1> thepalm detection is driving me nuts though
<YankDownUnder> Jakethepython1, I'd not think so - in some instances the "compositing" - the animations and all the eye-candy - will cause the window manager/desktop to do that with particular graphics cards...HOWEVER, as previous girlfriends have pointed out - I could be more than wrong.
<Jakethepython1> hahahaha :)
<Jakethepython1> they are very good at poingint out when we're wrong..but never admiting when we're right:)
<YankDownUnder> Jakethepython1, So you say "palm detection" - fingerprint? Touchsense?
<Jakethepython1>  if im typing and my hand gets close to my touchpad it clicks and goes somewhere else
<YankDownUnder> Jakethepython1, AH...right...now I know what you mean...never had to deal with that...but I understand. I can only wish you luck on that one, my friend.
<croz> ikonia YankDownUnder would this run ubuntu just fine? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MSBUDPI/ref=psdc_13896615011_t1_B016E81DOI
<ikonia> croz: we can't vet every laptop, research the chipsets, with specific attention to the video cards and wireless cards as I suggested
<croz> ikonia what about the fingerprint reader? could u point me in a good direction
<texla> ChaiTRex, All these command produce excellent read but unfortunate none retrieve the lost file
<ikonia> croz: you need to look at the devices you want, the chipsets they use, the linux support/what versions of the kernel that support comes in then map that back to the distro you want to use
<YankDownUnder> croz, Looks nice, requires research  into the actual chipsets - as per what ikonia was advising...but first glance? Looks nice...(gimme all your 17" unused machines!) ;)
<fspoon> Morning. I've had my ntp service on 16.04 attempt to contact some bad IP addresses associated with wannacry via the ntp.ubuntu.com pool. NFI where to report something like that
<ikonia> fspoon: there are bad i's in the ubuntu.com ntp pool ?
<ChaiTRex> texla: If it doesn't show up in the downloads window of Firefox (in which case, you can click on the little folder icon on that file), it might have failed in such a way that nothing was left as a file.
<ChaiTRex> texla: You can handle broken connections and so on with: /usr/bin/wget -c -t 0 --timeout=60 --waitretry=60 "URL"
<ChaiTRex> texla: That will reconnect and retry from where it failed until it gets the whole file.
<texla> ChaiTRex, The small icon will not open anything so the assumption is the file did not download ??
<ikonia> fspoon: what is the NTP FQDN you are using ?
<wrenny> is there a Ubuntu Live CD that already has the extended tools pre-installed rdy to go as a live CD?
<ikonia> extended tools ?
<wrenny> well all the junk that has to be updated once installed
<fspoon> ikonia: I think so? ntpq -p gives me: {0,1,2,3}.ubuntu.pool.n fro ntp.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> wrenny: what ?
<ChaiTRex> texla: That would be my first guess.
<Jack_Sparrow__> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<wrenny> forgot the name of the pack that has to be installed
<ikonia> wrenny: what's the fqdn for the host you are using for your ntp sync
<wrenny> just something done and rdy
<ikonia> wrenny: you're not making sense
<wrenny> as a live cd
<texla> ChaiTRex, Thanks for the help now I feel the same
<ikonia> wrenny: the official livecd's are hosted/detailed on ubuntu.com
<croz> actually why am i stressing? this macbook pro will probably have complete linux support in a few months, right?
<ikonia> croz: no idea,
<fspoon> ikonia: In my syslog I get - localhost ntpd[19405]: Soliciting pool server xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<croz> in december nothing was pretty much supported. now just the bluetooth, wifi, and audio are the issues.
<fspoon> ikonia: which I read as it was told via ubuntu's pool to contact the particular address?
<ikonia> fspoon: ...so again, what is the FQDN of hosts you are using to sync your time from
<wrenny> I thought there was a different LIVE CD that already had most stuff kinda pre-installed
<ikonia> wrenny: no
<wrenny> or maybe some people made something more advanced
<wrenny> something you can pop into a machine and rdy to go
<ikonia> wrenny: the livecd is ready to go
<fspoon> ikonia: oh sorry I misunderstood, it's on aws in a private VPC, proxied through servers which I don't have access to. Not entirely sure?
<ikonia> you're not explaining why its not
<ikonia> fspoon: let me try again, in your ntp.conf you specify the hosts you want to sync time from, what is the hosts you are trying to sync time from
<wrenny> typical Live CDs you still have to do the big pack install
<DocMAX> ikonia, still compiling (43%)
<fspoon> right
<ikonia> DocMAX: seems very slow
<wrenny> just to make the OS useable as a live cd
<ikonia> wrenny: the livecd is totally usable
<wrenny> what's that big pack called
<fspoon> ikonia: ntp.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> wrenny: there is no big pack
<wrenny> sessions
<wrenny> can't remember the name
<ikonia> "sessions" ?
<wrenny> something like that
<ikonia> fspoon: the IP you stated doens't appear in the ubuntu pool
<wrenny> or has something changed since like a yr ago
<ikonia> wrenny: no, you're just not making any sense
<pynki> big pack?
<ikonia> how is it not usable ?
<ikonia> what's missing for you
<wrenny> ubuntu is barely usable as a live cd till you install a bunch of stuff
<fspoon> ikonia: ok cool, my ntp service contacted it at May 10th, 08:05:16 AEST, figured I'd better report it somewhere
<pynki> wrenny: that totally depends on what you want to do!
<ikonia> fspoon: the ubuntu ones certainly didn't
<ikonia> fspoon: I'd look at your local conifgs,
<Drecondius> Quick question, do I need to enable multiverse for steam cmd
<pynki> Drecondius, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/06/install-steam-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<fspoon> ikonia: msgd `ntpq -p`
<wrenny> just for the graphics to look right is a pain
<pynki> wrenny... look right? thats totally subjective
<Drecondius> Not steam but steam cmd, already have the client installed.
<ikonia> fspoon: thats a differnt FQDN than the one you gave earlier
<ikonia> you said you where using ntp.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> you're actually using the pool's which I think are managed by ntp.org and just aliased (I'd have to look)
<pynki> Drecondius, on my server install i can find it without problems with apt-cache search streamcmd
<fspoon> ikonia: ahh that'll teach me to not copy paste, thanks
<pynki> 16.04
<ikonia> fspoon: no problem
<pynki> Drecondius, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24578128 thats my sources.list
<pynki> and yes - to finally answer your question (i read it wrong): yes you have to enable multiverse
<pynki> !info streamcmd | Drecondius
<ubottu> Drecondius: Package streamcmd does not exist in zesty
<pynki> !info steamcmd | Drecondius
<ubottu> Drecondius: steamcmd (source: steamcmd): Command-line interface for Valve's Steam. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0~20130205-1 (zesty), package size 1115 kB, installed size 3976 kB (Only available for i386)
<Jordan_U> Does do-release-upgrade (in my case from 16.10 to 17.04) automatically create a snapshot before upgrading when the root filesystem is btrfs?
<pynki> Jordan_U, the net recommends that you take your own snapshots of the whole machine before doing an release update
<hylian> hello
<pynki> Jordan_U, but do-release-upgrade shoudl do a snapshot too
<pynki> if your filesys is btrfs
<sortiox> join #hackerrank
<bazhang> sortiox, /join
<Jordan_U> pynki: Thanks.
<pynki> WELCOME
<pynki> is there a possibility to show the entered password on the splash screen for encrypted root partitions as plain text and not ********... ?
<mojtaba> hello, can I ask a question about networking?
<bazhang> ##networking too mojtaba
<bobdobbs> I'm getting sick of Filezilla's crap. What is a decent alternative for an sftp/ftp client?
<bobdobbs> First thing I tried was gftp, but the settings I need are either non-existent or hidden away somewhere
<Aginor> bobdobbs: lftp if you're happy with a console client
<pynki> sftp itself is decent
<bobdobbs> Filezilla on ubuntu constantly freezes and sometimes the inputs are inaccessible. I've had these issues from ubuntu 12.something
<bobdobbs> Aginor: I'm comfortable with ssh from the commandline. But sometimes I need a gui for things like file transfers
<bobdobbs> also, bookmarking. I don't like the commandline clients for their versions of bookmarking
<El_Doctor> hi
<toresbe> hey guys, I was hoping I might get some help with a server that is refusing to boot after a release upgrade from 12.x to 14.04.5
<El_Doctor> Is it normal that this happen? http://imgur.com/a/RHfYx when i try to use ubuntu?
<toresbe> It's looping over "mdadm: CREATE user root not found" "mdadm: CREATE group disk not found"
<toresbe> I've tried every possible permutation of /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf that might improve my odds but so far no luck. Before that I get an interesting error message, "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured"
<toresbe> Does anyone have any experiences with anything comparable?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | El_Doctor
<ubottu> El_Doctor: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pynki> El_Doctor, https://grumpymole.blogspot.hk/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html this one might help you too to edit the grub
<El_Doctor> i need to go in my usb key files?
<Bashing-om> El_Doctor: no, initially from grub you you will pass a boot parameter to the kernel .
<genii> pynki: That won't help, it's for menu.lst which is GRUB 1 and not GRUB 2 which needs editing of /etc/default/grub and update-grub
<pynki> genii, the "on the fly" option should work. you edit you grub entries without trying them before?
<El_Doctor> pressed escape so for now i have many options like help,language etc.
<El_Doctor> is it in that?
<genii> pynki: The one-time way to add to current kernel line is same across both GRUB. But if they follow the instructions after that, it will just make a grub.lst file which is useless for GRUB 2
<Bashing-om> El_Doctor: This booting the installer or in the actual install ?
<genii> pynki: You should probably scan over instructions found by googling before recommending someone uses them
<El_Doctor> well i put my usb key in the computer and booted then pressed esc
<pynki> genii, its year old bookmark ;)
<genii> pynki: Ubuntu has been on GRUB2 for far longer than that :)
<pynki> and i didn't say: use it! i said it might help adding things to the kernel boot aprams. if someone is doing that i hope he is expirienced enogh to see that this does not fit his system!
<Bashing-om> El_Doctor: at the language screen press escape again -> boot options screen -> F6 key . in the pop up choose 'nomodeset ' . space-bar to select , tab to OK, enter to accept.
<pynki> genii, really? when was the 2.0 release date?
<El_Doctor> ok thx
<pynki> genii, 9.10 had grub2 first...
<El_Doctor> frequency not supported
<El_Doctor> again
<pynki> but we are going offtopic genii ;)
<El_Doctor> did what you said guys and still get frequency not supported
<genii> El_Doctor: You might be using some video adapter like DVI to VGA which makes it impossible for Ubuntu to obtain information about your monitor and set the correct refresh rate
<El_Doctor> yes i use one indeed
<El_Doctor> well its mini dp to VGA
<genii> El_Doctor: Yes, that will create the same problem.
<El_Doctor> well then what should i do?
<genii> El_Doctor: You can try setting VGA=### where ### is a resolution supported by your monitor, from the table found here: http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html
<genii> El_Doctor: Added the same way to tkernel line as you just tried with nomodeset
<El_Doctor> dammit and at the origin all i wanted to do is test if my problem was hardware or software
<El_Doctor> how i add that setting?
<genii> El_Doctor: The VESA driver that VGA=### uses usually sets the refresh rate to something sane like 60
<genii> El_Doctor: Use the same method you just did with nomodeset, but instead add the VGA= instead
<virender> cant use caja drop box. it does not open
<El_Doctor> http://imgur.com/a/uVNpk where i click?
<Jordan_U> El_Doctor: Press escape once then type "vga=789" (without the quotes) then press Enter.
<genii> El_Doctor: At the end of where you see it says under that window the kernel loading line. You can just make out where it's saying "casper" there as part of it.
<El_Doctor> text mode interface?
<genii> Jordan_U: Or that
<ekaj> I was looking for an iTunes replacement for Ubuntu and someone suggested Amorak.. I've seen it in a few places, does it work pretty well?
<lotuspsychje> ekaj: clementine seems a very good alternate
<lotuspsychje> !info clementine | ekaj
<ubottu> ekaj: clementine (source: clementine): modern music player and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1+git276-g3485bbe43+dfsg-1 (zesty), package size 4301 kB, installed size 16179 kB
<ekaj> thank you
<El_Doctor> so is it text mode interface or not?
<Arq> ?
<Bashing-om> El_Doctor: Just above the options pop up. there should be a kernel boot line where you can append the vga=XXXX option .
<virender> cant use caja drop box. it does not open
<El_Doctor> Kernel boot line where?
<El_Doctor> nvm
<El_Doctor> wth i enter VGA=789 then it launch a mem test
<roobi> Anyone figured out brightness control for macbook 11,5 (ubuntu 17.04 ~w/ radeon)
<roobi> ?
<El_Doctor> now it try to launch my windows
<El_Doctor> but then again my windows is completely bugged and will fail
<El_Doctor> maybe got it finally
<ermac> Hola Doctor que te pasa
<lotuspsychje> !es | ermac
<ubottu> ermac: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<El_Doctor> sorry i don't speak spanish
<ermac> ok
<El_Doctor> finally it booted
<Bashing-om> !yay | El_Doctor
<ubottu> El_Doctor: Glad you made it! :-)
<El_Doctor> now how do i know if my hardware fail?
<El_Doctor> DrDoofenshmirtz told me to use bootable ubuntu to test my hardware
<SierraKomodo> Anybody here that can help troubleshoot issues with ubuntu desktop 16.04 not connecting to any wireless networks? The wireless networks show up on the list, and I've made sure the password is correct. The windows laptop I have next to the ubuntu laptop is able to connect without a problem, but the ubuntu one just says 'Disconnected - you are now offline- after a few minutes of trying to conenct
<ekaj> SierraKomodo: have you tried to disable and then re-enable the interface?
<SierraKomodo> Didn't try that, give me a moment to figure out the interface name for the wireless adaptor
<zorbs0ne> SierraKomodo: ifconfig ?
<SierraKomodo> ifconfig's only showing me two connections labelled 'ethernet' and a local loopback... Which is weird, this laptop only has a single ethernet adaptor. enp1s0 and wlp2s0; I'm used to seeing eth0 and wlan0..
<zorbs0ne> the naming standards may have changed, wlp2s0 is wlan
<zorbs0ne> standards/schemes.
<SierraKomodo> Gonig to be honest and say I'm far from an expert with ubuntu and want to make sure - The command to disable and re-enable the interface would be 'sudo ip link set down wlp2s0' and 'sudo ip link set up wlp2s0' correct?
<zorbs0ne> just down and up isn't it? i don't remember.
<zorbs0ne> ifdown
<zorbs0ne> ifdown <interfacE>
<pynkii> this will only work if you do not manage the interface with the NetworkManager
<pynkii> i think
<Jack_Sparrow__> SierraKomodo, inxi -Nn  | pastebin     Provide link    for networking info share
<zorbs0ne> I had problems with my wifi before in Ubuntu.
<SierraKomodo> zorbs0ne: Well, that gave me this response: 'Unknown interface wlp2s0'
<zorbs0ne> I ended up installing a console wifi program.
<Jack_Sparrow__> [astebinit
<zorbs0ne> and going about it that way.
<zorbs0ne> pastebin me your ifconfig, SierraKomodo.
<pynkii> SierraKomodo, inxi -Nn  | pastebinit          is what Jack_Sparrow__ wanted to say
<SierraKomodo> This laptop doesn't have a working internet connection and I don't have a spare ethernet cable so I'll have to manually copy the response
<zorbs0ne> SierraKomobo: ah k
<zorbs0ne> SierraKomodo: You know your wifi card for this laptop is supported?
<pynkii> SierraKomodo, do you have a smartphone? can that phone host a hotpot? would be interesting to figure out if you can conenct to that network or not
<SierraKomodo> I believe so, it /was/ working fine about 4 months ago when I last used this laptop
<SierraKomodo> pynkii: I'll give that a try
<curly_brace> question -> chmod -R 755 directory = will set this directory on a strict permission?
<curly_brace> correct?
<zorbs0ne> curly_brace: man chmod
<SierraKomodo> It connects to the phone's hotspot without a problem
<pynkii> curly_brace, whats a strict permission? it will set rwxr-xr-x. read0write-execute for the owner, read and execute for everyone else. and that recursively because of the -R
<pynkii> SierraKomodo, can you tun if 802.11n on your router?
<pynkii> just to give that a shot?
<SierraKomodo> tun if? Do you mean turn off?
<zorbs0ne> curly_brace: best to consult your manual..
<pynkii> i do, sry
<SierraKomodo> One sec, getting the pastebin of those two commands first
<zorbs0ne> SierraKomodo: How are you connecting to the internet, a router/modem ?
<SierraKomodo> zorbs0ne: One of those comcast xfinity router/modem combos
<SierraKomodo> zorbs0ne: https://zerobin.net/?bf32db268f7349eb#fKZTKFW5QELkLe9aB53GwAqjqpL9O9LAgs1AKc5jbyU= <-- ifconfig
<zorbs0ne> sometimes my laptop never 'turned on' the wifi card.
<SierraKomodo> pynkii Jack_Sparrow__ - inxi isn't isntalled when I try to run that command, it says
<zorbs0ne> is it 5g, too?
<SierraKomodo> It broadcasts a 5ghz and 2.4ghz network (So two separate SSIDs/wireless networks), if that's what you meant
<SierraKomodo> It used to work with the 2.4ghz network a few months back
<zorbs0ne> I had good luck with that cli app.
<zorbs0ne> then, I tinkered with network man.
<SierraKomodo> Well, it's been awhile since I booted this thing and it has a metric buttload of updates pending. I'll run those off the hotspot, then try turning off 802.11n
<curly_brace> so how do i set a directory, so that other users can't access them?
<curly_brace> i am only a shell users
<curly_brace> user*
<zorbs0ne> curly_brace: https://www.linux.org/threads/file-permissions-chmod.4124/
<CodeMasterCM> what is file browser/image viewer, on linux that allows multiply tabs being used. I need alternative to Linux Thunar file browser on windows so that im able to see multiply folders in multiply tabs, and preferably with ability to have multiply views of directorys as well
<curly_brace> so if other users tries to chmod my directory, is it possible?
<curly_brace> like chmod +x <mydirectory>
<zorbs0ne> read that website at the bottom.
<johefernan> How do I change bind9 default 53 port
<zorbs0ne> SierraKomodo: what's term say when you
<zorbs0ne> sudo ifconfig wlp2s0 up
<SierraKomodo> zorbs0ne: It's still running the update command
<SemiNus> hi!
<SemiNus> question: What is the best way, to convert a picture (taken with a camera) to text?
<SemiNus> I have a document that I would like to take a photo of with a high quality smartphone camera (samsung galaxy S7)
<zorbs0ne> like ascii ?
<SemiNus> zorbs0ne, no, real text
<vaer-k> I think he's asking about ocr
<SemiNus> vaer-k, yes
<SemiNus> I found a german article about some software but I don't know which one to go with
<SemiNus> before trying all of them, maybe someone of you can recommend one of them
<SemiNus> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Texterkennung/
<SemiNus> ^ german
<SemiNus> but the bold titles are the names of the various software packages
<Ybu> How to uninstall ubuntu and grub on dual boot with windows XP?
<vaer-k> I don't know any ocr programs to recommend
<zorbs0ne> Ybu: I think you'd have to reinstall another operating system to overright the boot record.
<zorbs0ne> overwrite.
<zorbs0ne> Sierra: brb.
<pynkii> the ubuntu installer recognized passwords on hdd's (sda2 / and sdb1 /home) that are equal for two partitions?
<Ybu> I have been seeing this EasyBCD and I think has the ability tot overwrite MBR's
<pynkii> Ybu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<pynkii> btu stay away from XP...
<k> hi
<Ybu> I haven;t finished downloading win7 since under some reason, my PC doesn't seem tto be compatible with win10
<pynkii> and again - read your question wrong. Ybu. do a resinatll
<Guest35387> anyone here?
<SierraKomodo> zorbs0ne: Running 'sudo ifconfig wlp2s0 up' didn't provide any output
<SierraVaio> zorbs0ne: Desktop's rebooting for an update so I'll be on the other laptop
<zorbs0ne> SierraKomodo: iwconfig
<zorbs0ne> k
<SierraVaio> zorbs0ne: So iwconfig wlp2s0 up?
<zorbs0ne> SV: that should turn the int up.
<zorbs0ne> err on.
<zorbs0ne> it'
<zorbs0ne> i'm trying to find that app i used to just cli connect to my wifi nets.
<SierraVaio> zorbs0ne: iwconfig: unknown command "up"
<zorbs0ne>                                                  │
<zorbs0ne> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<SierraVaio> Any complaints if I prefer vim? :P
<SierraVaio> Anyway, got the file open
<zorbs0ne> nope.
<SierraVaio> The only entries are 'auto lo' and 'iface lo net loopback'
<zorbs0ne> sierravaio: $iw dev
<SierraVaio> zorbs0ne: Is that a command to run or an entry to add to network/interfaces?
<zorbs0ne> cmd
<SierraVaio> zorbs0ne: No command 'dev' found
<zorbs0ne> SierraVaio: you've made sure that you have the hot key for the wifi on? you've typed "ifconfig wlp2s0" right? I am lookign for that app now.
<SierraVaio> You know.. i think I have a linksys switch buried in a box somewhere
<SierraVaio> Not sure what you mean by hotkey for the wifi on. I do know the wifi adaptor is enabled, as it's connecting to the phone's hotspot
<TheFocus> afternoon.  Any idea why ubuntu client wont boot after upgrade in virtualbox???  It keeps flicking between resolutions and TTY1 wont stay on CLI?  Any ideas or logs?
<zorbs0ne> try wicd siuerra.
<SierraVaio> Program isn't currently installed, it recommends installing wicd-daemon
<zorbs0ne> sudo apt-get install wicd-curses
<zorbs0ne> sudo wicd-curses
<SierraVaio> https://zerobin.net/?68347fb7cf390160#wg6PGZT9OCZy7MD2gsMhR66d0n5XJMdOnmaq6bFlGlE=
<SierraVaio> zorbs0ne: Dumped errors on me
<zorbs0ne> can I see the errors?
<SierraVaio> See the zerobin link I sent: https://zerobin.net/?68347fb7cf390160#wg6PGZT9OCZy7MD2gsMhR66d0n5XJMdOnmaq6bFlGlE=
<zorbs0ne> ah k
<zorbs0ne> u on gnome?
<zorbs0ne> netman is gnome.
<zorbs0ne> hmmmm, idk man, you could try running "wicd-client"
<zorbs0ne> hang on let me boot a virtual machine
<zorbs0ne> what version of ubuntu are you running
<SierraKomodo> zorbs0ne: 16.04, on a Lenovo Thinkpad E545
<SierraKomodo> It was isntalled using the 16.04 Ubuntu Desktop ISO
<SierraKomodo> Installed*
<zorbs0ne> what's lspci's output
<SierraKomodo> Quite a bit of stuff, and my phone's hotspot just shut off because the battery died. XD
<sirru5h> Howdy Everyone
<curly_brace> question how do i fix the issue regarding about this one
<curly_brace> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<curly_brace> i am having that problem, each time i am installing new application on the system
<Jack_Sparrow__> curly_brace, add a few repos manually?
<curly_brace> how do i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow__> I was thinking you did already instakk from outside repos.  Did you perhaps interrupt an update?
<Jack_Sparrow__> https://askubuntu.com/questions/855359/sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-when-updating-installing-app
<curly_brace> ok ill try this one first
<curly_brace> i think i have interrupt an update, hence last time i had updated my system with a weak internet connection.
<curly_brace> what does sudo apt-get install -f means?
<curly_brace> what does option -f means?
<croz> Does a touchscreen laptop, like the Dell XPS Developer Edition, work well?
<genii> curly_brace: -f or --fix-broken for the long form.
<konrados> Hi. How is this called - I want my ubuntu (with kde fwiw), after x minutes of inactivity, to do the XYZ (this is the term I'm looking for) after which it will require a password to re-enter the desktop. I know it isn't "logout"
<curly_brace> ok
<lotuspsychje> croz: ubuntu-desktop support touchscreens
<curly_brace> genii, sudo apt-get upgrade -all <- does this option will change current system, for example ubuntu 16.0.1
<curly_brace> to 16.0.2
<genii> curly_brace: No
<curly_brace> how do i do that, upgrading the system from 16.04.1 to 16.04.2?
<genii> curly_brace: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<croz> thanks lotuspsychje
<curly_brace> ph
<curly_brace> oh
<croz> anyone know if this laptop supports ubuntu http://www.xoticpc.com/msi-ws63-7rk-280us.html
<genii> curly_brace: After you do: sudo apt update  ...to get the latest list of application versions
<curly_brace> ok copy
<curly_brace> thanks
<curly_brace> so that will change 16.04.1 to 16.04.2?
<genii> curly_brace: Yes, assuming no errors due to PPAs or other non-standard things are encountered
<arosen> anyone familar with debootstrap?
<curly_brace> not just bootsrap?
<curly_brace> genii, thanks
<pynki> croz, https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<genii> curly_brace: You're welcome
<arosen> curly_brace: well here's what i'm trying to do. I have a server that i can programmically reinstall it's base image.   This server has an empty /dev/sda4 partition with a lot of space. I'm trying to install ubuntu on /dev/sda4 and then reboot the server to boot of of that.
<renmindemingyi> 在吗？
<arosen> I've been trying to use this: https://videonauth.dyndns.org/index.php/2016/05/26/tutorial-how-to-install-ubuntu-and-other-debian-based-distributions-via-debootstrap/
<croz> pynki thanks but that list isn't really accurate since there's other laptops that work and also ship with ubuntu?
<arosen> curly_brace:  is there another tool you recommennd?
<konrados> ok, nvm, I found it: it's screen lock.
<pynki> croz, thats whats "certified" to work with ubuntu - everything else might have to been checked component by component
<renmindemingyi> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????
<genii> !cn | renmindemingyi
<ubottu> renmindemingyi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<curly_brace> arosen, not actually, i am not familiar with debootsrap
<renmindemingyi> join #ubuntu-cn
<curly_brace> i thought what you mean is bootsrap, a web add-on which is composed of css and javascript
<genii> renmindemingyi: /join #ubuntu-cn
<pynki> '/join
<philopotamus> m
<philopotamus> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<philopotamus> hrm
<philopotamus> hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<genii> arosen: What part of the instructions there are problemmatic?
<philopotamus> mmrmrm
<arosen> genii: i can't seem to get the grub setup correct. Each time i reboot it still is booting from /dev/sda1
<arosen> i want it to boot the setup i just installed on /dev/sda4
<arosen> i set GRUB_DEFAULT=6 in /etc/default/grub and ran update-grub
<genii> arosen: Whats on sda1? Another ubuntu or debian?
<arosen> but it's still booting /dev/sda1
<arosen> another ubuntu.
<curly_brace> excuse me, so  here is where my problem goes
<curly_brace> in a package runit
<curly_brace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24579201/
<genii> arosen: So you should run the update-grub from that one, it will find the install on sda4 and add it to the list. Then choose it from the grub menu, boot to that, and grub-install again from that one
<curly_brace> where i tried to install but still have a problem with upstart
<curly_brace> which i couldnt connect
<genii> curly_brace: sudo apt-get -f install
<arosen> genii: only issue is i don't have console access to the machine to do that.
<arosen> so i need to update the configs so it can successfully boot to /dev/sda4 when i reboot the box.
<arosen> i can programmically reinstall it so it's not a big issue to get multiple shots at it.
<genii> arosen: Ah, yes. Slightly more problemmatic.
<curly_brace> genii, i tried it too
<podosfero> hello, can someone with an ntfs partition check if this command 'ntfs-3g -o windows_names' works, please? the windows_names option is always ignored for some reason, i tried 'mount -o windows_names' and 'mount -t ntfs-3g -o windows_names', and in all cases it is ignored
<curly_brace> i am still encountering the same problem with runit when i issued, sudo apt-get -f install
<curly_brace> it's with upstart
<genii> arosen: There are options you can give to grub-install ( which is actually a wrapper around grub-mkconfig) to make it install it's files on a different arrea. So try mounting /dev/sda1 on /mnt   and then: sudo update-grub -o /mnt /dev/sda
<genii> arosen: Sorry, /dev/sda not required, was thinking grub-install for a moment
<arosen> you mean mounting /dev/sda4 on /mnt?
<genii> arosen: No
<arosen> /dev/sda1 is the one that the system boots off of normally.
<arosen> i want to switch it to running on /dev/sda4
<genii> arosen: So you're in there right now?
<arosen> yea
<arosen> i chroot onto /dev/sda4
<arosen> which is the linux i'm setting up
<arosen> to try and reboot onto.
<genii> arosen: Well, the dirty way is to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and replace sda1 with sda4 and sda4 with sda1
<genii> curly_brace: Please pastebin what happens when you do run: sudo apt-get -f install   ...and then perhaps we can see what's happening
<genii> arosen: The /boot/grub/grub.cfg on sda1, to clarify
<curly_brace> genii - http://paste.ubuntu.com/24579263/
<genii> curly_brace: Is this a phone?
<arosen> genii: i updated /etc/default/grub and set default='6' and ran update-grub
<arosen> i figured that would do the trick but it doesn't seem to. ANy ideas ?
<curly_brace> genii, i am using a laptop
<genii> arosen: I just told you the down-and-dirty way :D Which is to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg , change where it says sda1 into sda4, and where it says sda4 into sda1, save and exit.
<arosen> genii:  it uses uuid'
<arosen> s https://dpaste.de/sjq
<arosen> https://dpaste.de/sjqv
<genii> arosen: So find the uuids which correspond to sda1 and sda4 with: sudo blkid and use those instead
<genii> curly_brace: Looks like some upstart versus systemd issue but right now I don't have the energy to delve into it ( almost 2am here)
<genii> Actually, it looks like "runit" is supposed to be some other completely different init replacement for systemd AND upstart. I'd suggest removing it and using one of the standard init systems
<birkhof361> Hi
<birkhof361> can ubuntu be infected with wine by wanacry?
<birkhof361> anybody here?
<curly_brace> genii, ok
<curly_brace> thanks for the help tho
<azizLIGHT> how come this sabrent usb to ide/sata adapter only works under windows for this hard drive, but not under ubuntu? im on 14.04 and kernel 3.13. im using the same usb port, same jumper settings on the ide/pata drive. only os switch
<azizLIGHT> i see the usb device detected but it doesnt go further and detect the hard drive inside
<mistralol> missing driver?
<mistralol> azizLIGHT: it may report something in the output of dmesg
<azizLIGHT> when i power off the ide/pata drive, kern.log says usb device attached
<genii> azizLIGHT: Is it a jmicron chipset?
<azizLIGHT> im not sure. how to check
<mistralol> lsusb
<eligijus> Hello, is there a tool to list this kind of information http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-co0wWYISmcU/T_DY1ejlWQI/AAAAAAAAA-A/sBJYt5ElVCM/s1600/fsutil.png about connected flash drive?
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24579352/
<genii> azizLIGHT: I found a weird case  couple weeks ago where external USB enclosure needed pata_jmicron driver in adddition to usbstorage driver to work
<Guest59849> Hello all is there channel for greece?
<azizLIGHT> hmmm
<genii> !gr | Guest59849
<ubottu> Guest59849: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<genii> azizLIGHT: So it's the Innostor ?
<azizLIGHT> genii: yes it is
<azizLIGHT> usb 3-6.4: New USB device found, idVendor=1f75, idProduct=0611
<mistralol> eligijus: blkid gets you the uuid fschk can get you the frag count / block size. Then there is tune2fs that will return stuff as well. Some of the number won't make sense under linux
<eligijus> mistralol, thanks I'll try them out.
<mistralol> eligijus: be careful with them. read the man pages carefully
<mistralol> azizLIGHT: whats the output of dmesg after connecting the adapator?
<azizLIGHT> weird thing is, if i have the drive powered on, kern.log doesnt say anything about the usb device nor the ide/pata drive when i insert/remove the usb cable for the adapter
<azizLIGHT> only when the drive is powered down, does the adapter get detected on insert/remove in kern.log
<azizLIGHT> im using tail -F /var/log/kern.log instead of looking at dmesg
<mistralol> azizLIGHT: i assume you have tried a different usb port and it has enough power etc..?
<Golfgeo> Hi all
<genii> azizLIGHT: The other one was also an Innostor, but different device identifier. Not sure if yours uses the jmicron chipset or some other one
<mistralol> I have a jmicron one here tht works find :)
<mistralol> but it did have issues when there was not enough power for it
<azizLIGHT> trying a diff usb, gimme a sec
<genii> azizLIGHT: ..but, you could try to sudo modprobe pata_jmicron , wait a while ( like 45 seconds or so) and then see if anything is using it, like usbstorage when you do lsmod
<Golfgeo> Got a slight issue after installing Ubuntu 16.04.2: My monitor blinks and states it has no connection, but when pressing Clrl Alt F1 I do get a "connection" and the login prompt shows. Is this a feature or a known issue? And is there a sollution so it just shows on boot?
<Golfgeo> Oh sorry, forgot to state: I've installed Ubuntu Server edition!
<mistralol> Golfgeo: soudns like xwindows is running? ans putting something out of gfx card the monitor cannot handle
<genii> Yes, that sounds like a case for nomodeset or similar
<Golfgeo> mistralol, it's the server edition of ubuntu (sorry, forgot to state that), so no X (well, yet)
<mistralol> Golfgeo: try nomodeset
<genii> Golfgeo: If the monitor is attached with a converter of some kind, like DVI to VGA, that can also cause the system not to be able to read EDID info. Can be you also have it plugged into the second plug of a dual-head card
<Golfgeo> genii and mistralol I've seen many postings about nomodeset being a worriesome solution to fix this. And on the aks part of ubuntu's website relating to an issue in 2012. So since I havent seen this issue with 14.xx I'm unsure if it's related at this time.
<azizLIGHT> mistralol: tried a different usb port, it is doing the same thing as before: if drive is powered on, then usb device doesnt come listed in /var/log/kern.log on insert of usb and on remove of usb. if drive is powered off, then usb device shwos up on kern.log on insert and remove
<azizLIGHT> mistralol: i believe power isnt an issue because ive used the same port under windows and was able to mount drive
<Golfgeo> genii No converter though, have a vga and hdmi monitor and installed only with the hdmi attached. nomodeset seems (atm) the way to go then.
<azizLIGHT> i am trying pata_jmicron right now
<Golfgeo> atm I'm almost thinking (since the logon prompt pops up in a split second) that the server edition of 16.04 defaults into a "sleepy state" on the monitors and one has to do the "switch to console" to bring them up. Very unsure though.
<azizLIGHT> genii: i did sudo modprobe pata_jmicron, and powered on drive, and inserted usb, nothing shows up on kern.log for innostar, nor the drive, while i wait 45 seconds plus
<azizLIGHT> i do see this under "sudo lsmod | grep usb" http://paste.ubuntu.com/24579423/
<genii> azizLIGHT: At the moment, no immediate other tactics come to mind. I'm pretty tired.
<azizLIGHT> my only other option is to dig up my old pc with ide connector on mobo and use ubuntu livecd on it
<azizLIGHT> hope it can boot from usb!!
<azizLIGHT> or i gotta burn a cd lol
<Golfgeo> genii and mitralol Will try the nomodeset :) thanks! :)
<MiguelFuller> why does it take like 2minutes for ubuntu live to reboot after an installation? if is live I can just turn the thing off unpluggin it and that should be ok right?
<selckin> if all the disk writes have been flushed
<selckin> run "sync"
<MiguelFuller> k? I guess that's what the live dvd is doing when is shutting down otherwise is pointless
<selckin> mostly yeah
<MiguelFuller> maybe is just trying to emulate installed behaviours
<genii> MiguelFuller: It also does a bunch of cleanup on the target drive, unmounts it, syncs, etc
<MiguelFuller> genii, target drive? you mean the dvd? what if it has no storage atached
<genii> Target drive is wherever you installed to
<MiguelFuller> oh in this case yes but other times even when live only it takes some time
<selckin> well its always nice to let things shut down, close network connecting and sync and bla, so it'll never do what you want, but you can hit the reset button if you know whats you're doing without having issues yes
<MiguelFuller> selckin, oh yea there's some stuff I didn't know I'm getting it, besides I shouldn't complain I run live from a dvd not a usb3.1 and on an old laptop but is always nice to know reaons
<genii> MiguelFuller: It's also slow when not much ram, or running from a slower speed CD/DVD
<MiguelFuller> can someone tell me why my local network connection from the computer with xubuntu is so slow? like I'm getting a file off my other pc on the lan and is doing it at 30kb/s when it should 10 10000kb
<MiguelFuller> genii, yea
<MiguelFuller> my network card is a fa510 from netgear about 10 years ago or older
<genii> MiguelFuller: According to the copyright date of 2000 at http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/fa510na.pdf more like 17 years old. And 32 bit.
<genii> With an unspecified chipset.
<MiguelFuller> genii, is fast enough when drived properly
<MiguelFuller> fast ethernet like
<Pip> Hello
<sebsebseb> hi
<guest-uye2yf1> j
<guest-uye2yf1> j
<guest-uye2yf1> j
<guest-uye2yf1> j
<Pip> So how to upgrade from a lower version to a new version for Ubuntu?
<ducasse> !upgrade | Pip
<ubottu> Pip: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<adac> Hi there! Does someone else have problems with a displayLink device? I'm getting a high cpu usage as soon as the external monitors are plugged in
<adac> any ideas what I can do?
<adac> So far one has to use the original displayLink driver. I suppose it is a problem with that one
<ducasse> adac: someone mentioned similar problems here a while back, iirc it was solved by another driver version or something similar
<adac> ducasse, I'm reading trough here: http://support.displaylink.com/forums/287786-displaylink-feature-suggestions/suggestions/12980403-ubuntu-16-04-lts?page=2&per_page=20
<MiguelFuller> my netgear nic wag511 is making my laptop with ubuntu 16.04 to give sudo app crashes and disconnects from the wifi, could it be a driver problem? is this a known issue?
<adac> ducasse, and they suggest one could try out this: https://github.com/AdnanHodzic/displaylink-debian
<adac> I think i will do that later one
<ducasse> adac: that might be the one, i honestly can't recall
<adac> ducasse, ok no problem. Thank you anyways!
<ducasse> adac: i'm digging through logs, but this must have been before i moved weechat to this machine...
<jericho> hello everyone
<adac> ducasse, ok thanks! If you find something, let me know!
<jericho> Is anyone using 17.04? If so, does your ifconfig command work?
<oerheks> jericho, yes
<jericho> oerheks odd, when i type it it terminal tells me to install net-tools
<oerheks> odd indeed, is is standard installed
<ducasse> adac: found it - he had been in contact with their developers and they fixed it in their github repo. so that should be what you linked to above...
<adac> ducasse, oh ok awesome! Thanks a lot!
<oerheks> !info net-tools
<ubottu> net-tools (source: net-tools): NET-3 networking toolkit. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60+git20161116.90da8a0-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 180 kB, installed size 728 kB
<oerheks> this says optional, but i did not install it manually
<ducasse> jericho: ifconfig has been deprecated for many years, the new tool is 'ip'
<jericho> ducasse, oh thanks
<selsper> test
<selsper> somebody here please help me with my problem, it is beyond absurd that I can not get this solved
<oerheks> selsper, lets hear it
<mirak> hi
<selsper> i want to play runescape on this laptop. it doesn't work. idk how to get it working.
<selsper> fyi, windows doesn't work either
<selsper> that is why I am here
<ducasse> selsper: did you install it from the ubuntu repos or the runescape site?
<oerheks> hmm i install the runescape package now, to test, with openjdk-8
<selsper> repos = no go ; as far as i can see
<selsper> runescape site.
<ducasse> selsper: if you installed from their site then get support from them
<selsper> ducasse: ....
<selsper> how many times
<oerheks> selpdone .. works fine here .. updating.. logging in ...
<oerheks> !info runescape
<ubottu> runescape (source: runescape): Multiplayer online game set in a fantasy world. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1-4 (zesty), package size 23 kB, installed size 83 kB
<ducasse> selsper: those are *their* binaries, they support them
<selsper> no
<selsper> they do not
<selsper> i swear o
<selsper> i looked it uo
<selsper> up
<ducasse> selsper: you mean they are unresponsive?
<oerheks> selsper, use the package fromk softwarecenter, have fun
<selsper> yes, no
<ducasse> selsper: we can't help it if they don't respond. uninstall it and use the ubuntu packages.
<selsper> well yeah
 * oerheks talking to Gudrik now
<selsper> you might actually be able to
<selsper> because I do not believe it is a problem with their binaries
<selsper> i am talking very specifically about the laptop infront of me
<selsper> and it is not usual in any sense of the word
<alkisg> Hi, I followed the steps from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack and I got the new kernel, but not its -signed variant. The weird thing is that it still boots fine, even with secureboot=on in UEFI. What am I missing, why is -signed in the archives then?
<ducasse> selsper: it doesn't really matter what you believe, those binaries are still not supported here. i don't see what's so hard to understand about that.
<selsper> can u make heads or tails of this: https://www.google.ch/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=VPCS13AGJ%3A&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=LGQZWd7_M5DN8geq7rO4BQ
<selsper> well the binaries are not the issue
<selsper> it is the laptop, of which I do believe I need some sort of clarification as to what sort of issue I am running into here
<oerheks> selsper, what is wrong with the runescape in our repos??
<selsper> the same issue as the 2 other versions I installed
<oerheks> their binairy blob is unsupported, i run the open radeondriver so it should work fine
<selsper> it does not work, on this laptop, for reasons I CAN NOT source
<ikonia> so the answer is to blindly change the version
<ikonia> ?
 * ducasse gives up and loses interest
<selsper> fuckin aye
<ikonia> selsper: don't swear please
<selsper> ikonia: added to ignore list
<selsper> tyvm
<oerheks> ..
<selsper> what did that acheive?
<ikonia> selsper: you have a choice, work with people and the channel with a good attitude or leave the channel
<selsper> gz u have op
<rose_> what is selecting libsdl1.2 for glob means? I'm getting an error when running ./blender it says error while loading shared libraries libSDL-1.2.so.0 canot open share object file
<YankDownUnder> rose_, ...was blender installed through the repositories...or in a different manner?
<rose_> YankDownUnder: I downloaded the tar
<YankDownUnder> rose_, Fair enough, fair enough...the reason I ask is because there are PPA's for blender....HOWEVER, that being said, what you described - is that the exact error?
<rose_> yes the first part about shared libraries, and glob message I get after trying to install libsdl1.2 using apt-get
<YankDownUnder> rose_, I'm reading also here that: Requires glibc 2.19. Suits most recent GNU/Linux distributions => therefore you've checked your glibc version, too, yersh?
<rose_> YankDownUnder: no but I haven't got any message error for this
<rose_> YankDownUnder: should I check on /usr/lib
<YankDownUnder> rose_, What I would highly suggest is checking the "help files" that should be somewhere in the source/binary tree - as there would be something with more specific "requirements"...I'm not going to d/l the tar.gz to find out...HOWEVER, that being said, I'm trying to find the PPA that I use (yes, I have blender and it works - but installed through repos/PPA)
<rose_> YankDownUnder: I don't know what ppa is for
<ducasse> rose_: it is *highly* recommended to use the repos or at least a ppa instead of the approach you have taken
<ducasse> !ppa | rose_
<ubottu> rose_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<YankDownUnder> Ah...yersh...found it...SO, rose_ , this would be your best option... => Have a read: https://launchpad.net/~thomas-schiex/+archive/ubuntu/blender
<YankDownUnder> And it's PPA - so it's updated and it WORKS...(unless you specifically break it)
<rose_> YankDownUnder: the problem is I need this old version 2.69 as I'm on a pentium3'
<rose_> ducasse: are the repos or ppa only the latest version
<ducasse> rose_: which ubuntu are you on?
<rose_> 16.04
<ducasse> !info blender xenial
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.76.b+dfsg0-3build1 (xenial), package size 21043 kB, installed size 70491 kB
<ducasse> rose_: so the repos have a later version, the ppas will probably be even newer
<hhzhk> 16.10
<hhzhk> 16.10
<rose_> ducasse: thanks I'm learning stuff anyway is ok I'll figure it out, I had blender on debian before
<hhzhk> /names[ubuntu]
<CQ> hello, are there meta-packages for switching to the 4.10 kernel series on 16.04, or do you just install linux-image-4.10.0 and it updates from there on?
<ikonia> CQ: why would you need a metapackage
<ikonia> as it's just the kernel package
<Hounddog> Hi, i am a bit unsure about ulimit settings,currently our jenkins server is going havok and i with java processes calling out that too many files are open. I see that ulimit is already set to unlimited but ulimit -n is set to 20000
<CQ> ikonia: I want to stay up to date with the latest 4.10 series kernel as earlier ones have two ugly bugs affecting me
<oerheks> CQ there is no 'metapackage' for 4.10 on 16.04, you will need to install them manually, and upgrade them manually also, you might be better off upgrading to 17.04/4.10.0.20
<CQ> oerheks: I wanted to stay on LTS... any risk on 17.04?
<oerheks> CQ,  any risk??? what do you mean by that?
<CQ> oerheks: in terms of stability
<hhkk> hi everyone!
<oerheks> CQ, wait, you counter a bug for your situation, is it worth the try to upgrade??
<ikonia> CQ: it's a production release, with a shorter support cycle
<wewlad> hello ubuntoids, I have xubuntu and it uses wfwm4.12, which produces tearing in certain windows (like firefox), an xfce developer told me to try 4.13 as it uses OpenGL, how do I install that?
<CQ> oerheks: I have a working, stable system except for two kernel bugs... so is it worth upgrading away from an LTS release, or do I jsut grab a newer kenel for the LTS? That's my question
<oerheks> CQ, up to now 17.04 is stable, but you should make the decision. not sure what kernel bugs you talk about ...
<ducasse> wewlad: this could also be an issue with your graphics driver, what kind of gpu is this?
<CQ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1686099 and a ZFS dataloss bug on hibernate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1686099 in linux (Ubuntu) "connection flood to port 445 on mounting cifs volume under kernel" [High,Confirmed]
<wewlad> ducasse: nvidia GT218 [GeForce 210]
<atralheaven> Hi, I have experiencing some problems with Ubuntu 16.04, I searched for the ways to fix it, I found somethings, but they didn't work for me. now I'm thinking of switching to 17.04, I wanted to know how stable it is?
<ducasse> wewlad: not familiar with the nvidia drivers, but i know there are settings you can change to fix tearing issues for them
<CQ> rebooting...
<lab1mobile1> ciao
<Zeon219> atralheaven are you sure that these problems won't occur with 17.04?
<lab1mobile1> beaaaaaaa
<oerheks> CQ nasty bug indeed
<lab1mobile1> lalalallaallalalalalalaalallalalalalalaù
<lab1mobile1> ok
<atralheaven> Zeon219: No, but I hope they have fixed these bugs
<lab1mobile1> oiytrtyu
<lab1mobile1> cazz
<lab1mobile1> o9iuytfrdeyiklòàù
<lab1mobile1> 7
<lab1mobile1> +àèòplokjhygtfrdetyuiopèà+ùàèòplok
<oerheks> lab1mobile1 do you have an ubuntu support question??
<atralheaven> Zeon219: Im worried about more problems on 17.04
<oerheks> atralheaven, what bug(s) exactly?
<Zeon219> atralheaven as far i know 17.04 is stable enough
<oerheks> now way telling without details
<Zeon219> i have 16.04 installed and everything works fine so far
<backbox> hiii
<lab1mobile8_> hi
<atralheaven> oerheks: the annoying ones are long delays for some keyboard shortcuts (terminal or screenshot for example), having no mouse cursor after turning on my laptop until I open something (like file manager or firefox) and nautilus not responding sometimes
<bipul> What is the use of debconf-utils?
<atralheaven> and this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1619022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1619022 in unity (Ubuntu) "after turning on my laptop from sleep, there is not text anywhere" [Undecided,New]
<lab1mobile8_> ciao
<lab1mobile1> bea
<lab1mobile1> fghyujhghjkjhklpòè
<lab1mobile8_> trice
<lab1mobile8_> noooo
<lab1mobile1> mi piace la
<lab1mobile8_> nutella
<lab1mobile1> eva talato
<lab1mobile8_> *
<lab1mobile8_> zucchina
<oerheks> lab1mobile8_, lab1mobile1 please play elsewhere, this is ubuntu support, thanks
<lab1mobile8_> a me mi piace a nutella gelato cua pann
<lab1mobile8_> e merendini in quantità
<mirak> hi
<oerheks> bipul, easy to find:  debconf is a software utility for performing system-wide configuration tasks, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debconf_(software_package)
<lab1mobile8_> hey
<lab1mobile8_> mondooooooi
<ducasse> !ot | lab1mobile8_
<oerheks> !it
<ubottu> lab1mobile8_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lab1mobile8_> ih
<lab1mobile8_> hi
<lab1mobile8> how are you
<lab1mobile8_> holo
<lab1mobile8_> maria io esco
<fbaca> any idea how I can preload the AHCI kernel module when I am netbooting the installer? I have one USB hard drive and one M2 SSD. When the USB drive is plugged in the installer will not detect any M2 SSD because it does not load the AHCI module. The moment I run modprobe AHCI I can see the SSD drive. If I boot the installer with the USB drive unplugeed the SSD
<fbaca> is correctly detected.
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<oerheks> fbaca, on what ubuntu version? i found a bugreport for rc2 https://askubuntu.com/questions/759543/why-doesnt-the-latest-ubuntu-16-04-build-support-ahci-out-of-the-box
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pxe/+bug/1571762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571762 in pxe (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04 RC2 net installer won't detect AHCI drives" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<oerheks> hi BluesKaj
<fbaca> oerheks: it's Ubuntu 14.04 installer but using the kernel based on 16.04
<BluesKaj> hey oerheks
<fbaca> oerheks: the ahci driver is loaded if there's no usb drive inserted, so it appears the installer just tries to find the first drive and stop there
<oerheks> fbaca, i see, file a bugreport please, i have no clue there :-(
<leeboby> snappy
<XHFHX> Hi there. I just bootedd up my ubuntu 16.04 and my paper theme wasn't loaded, instead I had the normal unity layout. But I haven't changed anything and switching to any other theme in the unity theme editor doesn't change anything by the layout of ubuntu
<XHFHX> now I removed the ~/.config folder and the top and sidebar vanished
<XHFHX> will reboot now :/
<Guest39402> how can i use vpn in ubuntu?
<curly_brace> popey (~alan@ubuntu/member/popey) <- how do i get a cloak like this?
<curly_brace> can i request something like this?
<popey> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<popey> ^ like that
<curly_brace> but instead of meme, user
<kida> yes you can curly_brace
<kida> can i demand a cloak
<curly_brace> oh
<kida> i demand one before the world ends
<popey> You can get a generic cloak in #freenode
<popey> I believe
<curly_brace> so you need to contribute to ubuntu to have a cloak like that?
<popey> to have the ubuntu member cloak, yes
<curly_brace> lol kida
<kida> not really curly_brace
<curly_brace> i see, ok popey
<curly_brace> how about ubuntu/user/curly
<curly_brace> something like that, since i have been using ubuntu for a year now
<curly_brace> :)
<popey> I don't think we do those
<curly_brace> ok
<popey> but you could ask, dunno
<DocMAX> ikonia, doesnt work
<ikonia> DocMAX: define doesn't work
<kida> are you by chance a muslim
<ikonia> kida: what has that got to do with anything
<ikonia> please keep to support discussion
<kida> is the cyberattack a muslim's doing
<ikonia> kida: be quiet if youre going to be randomly racist, it is not welcome here
<kida> fine
<kida> i'm leaving
<DocMAX> ikonia, the build is sucessfull, but when i put snapper.so into the modules dir and start smbd i get: Error loading module '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/samba/vfs/snapper.so': /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libndr.so.0: version `NDR_0.0.6' not found (required by /mnt/data/sources/samba/bin/shared/private/libsmbd-base-samba4.so)
<DocMAX> crazy library stuff
<ikonia> DocMAX: looks like it's either just a dependency or a linker path problem
<ikonia> doesn't look like a big deal
<DocMAX> dont know how to handle list :-(
<DocMAX> ./configure --static or something?
<DocMAX> list=it
<ikonia> DocMAX: you said this was easy
<ikonia> (yesterday)
<DocMAX> yeah
<DocMAX> the snapper.so module is part of samba, why in the name of xxx is somebody at ubuntu exlcuding this??????????
<DocMAX> there is no reason
<ikonia> DocMAX: no-one is excluding it
<DocMAX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1572950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572950 in samba (Ubuntu) "snapper.so not included into samba-vfs-modules" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> DocMAX: yes, you posted and I explained why it had not been progressed
<jingge> fd
<kajover> hi, will ubuntu switch to Gnome for sure or is KDE still in the talks? I am asking as the Plasma Phone would be an alternative to the Ubuntu Phone.. or do you think there will be a Gnome Phone version?
<ikonia> kajover: kde is kubuntu, gnome is the target for ubuntu
<kajover> so are there any plans for a phone based on GTK?
<ikonia> kajover: ask the gnome developers
<axhm3a> i think phone is dead
<kajover> thanks
<DocMAX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1572950 <- i dod comment on this. wish me luck!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572950 in samba (Ubuntu) "snapper.so not included into samba-vfs-modules" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k> hi
<Guest58851> gaozhaokui
<DocMAX> can somebody help me with this to build samba? https://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/07/04/how-to-prepare-patches-for-debian-packages/
<DocMAX> i need to apply this patch: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?att=1;bug=804781;filename=samba-enable-snapper;msg=25
<adac> in apt-get update I get: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/00135528a3a882546e3acd515d2a32f8
<adac> is something down?
<mistralol> adac: yeah your dns server
<adac> miskatonik, :D
<adac> mistralol, ^^
<oerheks> DocMAX, according to this bugreport, build samba with libdbus-1-dev https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1572950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572950 in samba (Ubuntu) "snapper.so not included into samba-vfs-modules" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DocMAX> yeah, i'm at apt-get source samba right now
<DocMAX> i found https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=804781, last entry
<ubottu> Debian bug 804781 in samba-vfs-modules "vfs_snapper missing" [Normal,Open]
<adac> mistralol, something seems to be indeed broken here locally
<bounceman> Version: 14.04.5 LTS. I just recently experienced a CPU spike from 20% to 100% in one second and the server went into a complete hung state. Can anyone guide me in a direction of where I might look? It looks like a kernel panic in the logs, there are simply nothing between 12:17 and 12:55.
<DocMAX> sudo apt install devscripts
<DocMAX> ikonia, they forgot libdbus-1-dev!!!!!
<ikonia> who did ?
<DocMAX> Steve Langasek <vorlon@debian.org>,
<DocMAX>            Christian Perrier <bubulle@debian.org>,
<DocMAX>            Jelmer Vernooij <jelmer@debian.org>,
<DocMAX>            Ivo De Decker <ivodd@debian.org>,
<DocMAX>            Mathieu Parent <sathieu@debian.org>
<DocMAX> it is all their fault
<DocMAX> it goes into /debian/control file!
<oerheks> please don't paste like that, and mail them their 'fault'
<tnz> is there a preview image of ubuntu w/ gnome shell yet?
<mistralol> tnz: its in 17.04 apparently
<mistralol> tnz: but i have no idea how to turn it on
<tnz> mistralol: ah ok cheers will take a look
<mistralol> tnz: i think its something like apt-get install gnome-shell
<mistralol> tnz: then chose it
<mistralol> sourced https://www.howtogeek.com/112620/how-to-install-use-gnome-shell-on-ubuntu/
<atoar> hi
<tnz> interested in trying something with wayland
<atoar> some one help me ?
<MiguelFuller> let's say I install plop boot manager on my HD with xubuntu on it and it erases grub, can I rebuid it using grub-mkdevicemap and then grub-install /dev/hda then update-grub
<eventHorizon> Hi trying to run docker burp-ui. I trying to make sense of this and apply it to ubuntu Systemd is used to manage multiple processes inside of the container, so a couple of special requirements are needed when running it: /run and /tmp must be mounted on tmpfs, and cgroup filesystem must be bind-mounted from the host. Example Docker run bit when running on Red Hat based distro: --tmpfs /run --tmpfs /tmp -v
<eventHorizon> /sys/fs/cgroup:/sys/fs/cgroup:ro (If you are using Fedora or CentOS/RHEL, you can install oci-systemd-hook rpm package, and you don't need to specify any of this, it will be done automatically for you.)
<chisung> hello
<maich> hello
<chisung> hi
<maich> i want to be a hacker
<ducasse> maich: we do ubuntu support, that is off topic
<chisung> a hacker?
<chisung> black hacker or withe hacker?
<DocMAX> maich, grey?
<maich> now here comes my point you see ubuntu being one of the strongest operating system known we need to we need to improve security
<DocMAX> maich, you have to learn much young one
<ducasse> maich: do you have a support question?
<maich> @ducasse i just asked?
<maich> am using mint 18 but its using all the 4gb ram what can i do?
<ducasse> !mint | maich
<ubottu> maich: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<tnz> maich: I recommend you try hardware hacking
<andre144k> someone knows how to restart a "usersession" inside vnc-viewer/vnc-server when i logged out xorg-session as user?
<oerheks> maich, solution: use ubuntu, then you find support here
<oerheks> * not for hacking though
<MiguelFuller> andre144k, good question but I don't know
<maich> thanks so that means that ubuntu is better than the other distributions eg mint
<ducasse> maich: it means only ubuntu is supported here
<maich> ducasse: thanks
<oerheks> andre144k, only when you start vnc on boot
<andre144k> i did, but after "logoff" i have no chance to relogin
<ducasse> andre144k: you can have lightdm spawn the vnc server, then it will start up again
<ducasse> andre144k: look at the bottom of the example config, /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz
<DocMAX> ikonia, 2nd try... i'm samba building with debuild -us -uc
<DocMAX> ikonia, please cross fingers
<andre144k> is that feature called "persistent vnc server" ?
<ducasse> andre144k: not sure what they call it, that would be one way to describe it. you connect to the vnc server, log in, and when you log out you will be back at the greeter.
<andre144k> when i click inside gnome session on "username > quit" it will quit vnc-session - it would be better wehn it would relogin.
<andre144k> so there is no option for logging out
<ducasse> andre144k: so try the solution i described
<Duality> hi
<Duality> i have a problem
<Duality> my usb buss doesn't show up
<Duality> while there is usb available on the outside
<Duality> lsusb shows nothing
<Duality> while it should show a usb2.0 + a usb3.0
<andre144k> i cant open that file, im on oracle os - based on redhat: yum install lightdm doesnt work
<ducasse> andre144k: then why are you here?
<andre144k> cause linux seems linux - so when someone have an good idea, it willbe run on redhat also (very often) - and here are much more users.
<oerheks> andre144k, join the redhat irc ( if it exist) before getting wrong advise here
<ducasse> andre144k: we only support ubuntu, questions like these waste our time. and yours.
<oerheks> our advise is good, for ubuntu(debian)
<andre144k> oki ... sry fr wasting time
<tnz> andre144k: what is the parent process of vnc-session?
<oerheks> * else the general #linux channel
<fallentree> andre144k: if you're on oracle, then surely you have paid subscription so you can call someone to help you
<fsociety[00]dat> hi, is canonical-livepatch useable on 16.04 with kernel series 4.8 ?
<tnz> fallentree: onlly $1.25x10^6 per month! so affordable
<fallentree> tnz: obviously is, if they're using oracle
<oerheks> fsociety[00]dat, if you installed the 4.8 manually, i think not
<Guest80669> Hi, I'm having an issue with boot on a new Ubuntu installation using either the proprietary or open source drivers. Machine is using a NVIDIA 980 with a DisplayPort to a 4K@60Hz screen. Occasionally the screen init fails and I just get a black screen on the login manager (I can still hear the startup sound, but I get no output) I've tried nomodeset and vesafb.nonsense=1 and neither seems to work. Does anybody know what could cause this?
<Guest80669> On the screen I see flickering of no signal and then it retrying and then no signal again repeatedly
<fsociety[00]dat> oerheks, 4.8 with dist-upgrade
<oerheks> fsociety[00]dat, unlikely, i read 4.4.0.77.83 is current ... http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/linux-image-generic
<tnz> Guest80669: aww guts bro, fscking graphics issues are the worst
<Guest80669> tnz: Yeah - Once I get booted this is the smoothest graphics drivers ride I've ever had with Linux but having to kill the power two or three times to boot is a pita
<fsociety[00]dat> oerheks, thanks
<oerheks> fsociety[00]dat if you used HWE, i am not sure canonical-livepatch suits that kernel
<Antibiotik> hello
<jericho> hi
<schahermacher> i have a language keyboard reset each time the screen locked any way to change it to the password language automatically?
<proletariat> cześć wszystkim:)
<proletariat> hello everyone:)
<oerheks> hi proletariat
<Antibiotik> hi
<Golfgeo> So got a silly question: On 16.04.2 X doesn't start automaticly when using the "server" edition and installing xfce4... How can I resolve this so X starts automaticly on boot up
<ducasse> Golfgeo: install lightdm for example
<Golfgeo> wow, on my 14.04 instal (thats upgraded to 16.04) it was automaticly included in the xfce4 install
<Golfgeo> Thanks ducasses :)
<ducasse> Golfgeo: it would be if you installed xubuntu-desktop
<Golfgeo> doesn't that include the unity enviromet?
<Golfgeo> ah, didn't notice the x in there haha
<Golfgeo> Sometimes I'm a little silly :)
<ducasse> Golfgeo: one letter can make a big difference :)
<Golfgeo> uhm, no I'm not! Just noticed the entire list of additional packages that would be installed... Going for the lightdm! that's also installed on my other system
<Golfgeo> oh wow, I've been at this tooooo long! Your right ducasse! :) Installing xubuntu-desktop :)
<rud0lf> how do i tell between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server from terminal?
<rud0lf> i want to make sure what's installed on the shell i use
<ducasse> Golfgeo: yes, it will also install various applications
<ducasse> rud0lf: check if ubuntu-server is installed
<rud0lf> uhh now.. how do i tell a particular package is installed?
<Golfgeo> ducasse, I remember the day's of light installs ;) Now adays there is some 8 gigs of base install :)
<rud0lf> some kind of apt list | grep ?
<ducasse> rud0lf: 'apt policy ubuntu-server'
<rud0lf> thank you
<Golfgeo> Thankfully with this age of SSD's I don't have to ponder starting again to ensure all software is installed in a sequence that the diskreadheads make the minimal amount of "seekage" during boot! :)
<Golfgeo> Thanks for your help ducasse! :)
<ducasse> Golfgeo: np
<DocMAX> ikonia, WORKS!!!
<DocMAX> i have all .deb packages build!
<DocMAX> its just 1 line that is missing in debian/control
<DocMAX> who can i tell to fix it?
<ikonia> DocMAX: get that package submitted
<ikonia> DocMAX: build a patch and submit against that bug
<DocMAX> where can i find instruction?
<DocMAX> i have that patch file
<DocMAX> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?att=1;bug=804781;filename=samba-enable-snapper;msg=25
<ikonia> DocMAX: DocMAX http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<DocMAX> no i will fix the next: the dam alx module (no wake on lan)
<DocMAX> damn
<DocMAX> no=now
<DocMAX> its a bunch of shellcode...
<rud0lf> now what do we chose as national symbol animal?
<DarkPsydeLord> rud0lf, mosquito
<DocMAX> isn't there a place to simply upload the file?
<rud0lf> sorry wrong chat i guess
<amila> ?
<N-> !request
<donofrio> so question if you're locked into a chroot directory say /app for middleware services like apache, jboss, tomcat, etc, (openssl, curl, php) what do I do to keep chrooted apps as near to git'versioned as possable.  What I mean is we have linux folks that run out vm's but they do not install or what version they install on os is just for os to use and probably nor the newest version, so we've been compiling like peasants and want to be
<donofrio> able to use a package mangement mindset inside of the chrooted /app directory
<scottjl> donofrio: you might want to look into using vm's with layered file systems, manage the os layer yourself, let them install and run off an application layer.
<MiguelFuller> why the hell is xubuntu advising me to wipefs a ext2 zip disk I have some old data on? I want to see my data???
<johnfg> hi folks
<BluesKaj> hi johnfg
<johnfg> I'm running a new (3 days) installation of ubuntu-server-16.04 all updates.
<johnfg> I guess I must have missed this at install, but $HOME is encrypted, and I have to run `ecryptfs-mount-private` do be able to write anything to it.
<johnfg> How do I undo this?
<johnfg> BluesKaj: Howdy!
<scottjl> johnfg: (1) reinstall w/o encryption.. (2) make a new home dir that's not encrypted and copy over to that
<scottjl> take your pick
<scottjl> oh and delete the old one for option 2
<Jack_Sparrow__> MAke another partition right on your drive and redirect the home mount
<Jack_Sparrow__> Personally I mount just my desktop (files and the folders on it) on a sep partition
<laserbeak4445> I am having a few bugs with EasyTag recently. I'm looking for a better FOSS audio tag editor alternative. Any suggestions?
<ducasse> laserbeak4445: puddletag or exfalso
<laserbeak4445> ducasse: thx, I'm using Quod Libet as my music player so I guess I gonna give a try to exfalso. I check it and apparently it is related to Quod Libet...
<johnfg> It will actually take another install?
<johnfg> I am using lvm, if that makes any difference.
<johnfg> scottjl: Or were you saying do *either* 1 or 2, not 1 *then* 2?
<scottjl> correct
<scottjl> if you reinstall, you don't need to make a new home directory. just don't pick encryption.
<scottjl> but if you don't feel like reinstalling. just make a new home directory, copy the contents of your existing directory over, point to the new one, delete the old one
<scottjl> 3rd option. make a temp dir, copy contents of home dir to temp dir. delete encrypted home dir. make new unencrypted home dir. copy contents back.
<mikeymop> clear
<mikeymop> exit
<mikeymop> clear
 * mikeymop testing
<ducasse> mikeymop: ##test is good for that...
<johnfg> scottjl: This install is in a vm, so it wouldn't take *too* much to remove and reinstall.
<johnfg> However, as it's in a vm, this time I did not make a separate partition for /home, it's under /.
<johnfg> Is there an easier way to do what you were talking about, or do I simply make a /home/<new user> directory?
<johnfg> Right now, under $HOME, it shows ., .., .ecryptfs, and <user>.
<johnfg> And with df, it shows up as /home/<user>/.Private
<uuuuv> Hello, does anyone use an usb mini-soundcard with ubuntu ? I'm looking for something very cheap and compatible
<scottjl> johnfg: mkdir /home/johnfg2, vipw and change your home directory to /home/johnfg2, save and quit. copy contents of old home dir over to new dir.
<johnfg> scottjl: Thanks, looks like just what I need.  Plus, I'll pay closer attention to what's happening and what I'm doing at install.
<leftyfb> ok, this drives me nuts
<mujjingun> Tumbleweed - "Asked a question with zero score, no answers, no comments, and low views for a week."
<leftyfb> uuuuv: if we were talking in person and you were to ask me to hand you a USB flash drive, would you say out loud "could you hand me an usb flash drive?"
<scottjl> leftyfb:  ?
<leftyfb> scottjl: It's a valid question.
<leftyfb> ok, let me rephrase...
<yingxiaxie> hey
<scottjl> leftyfb: he's asking for a list of ubuntu compatible usb soundcards, what's wrong with that?
<scottjl> leftyfb: he isn't asking you to hand him one blindly
<leftyfb> uuuuv: if we were talking in person and you were to ask me to hand you a USB flash drive, would you say out loud "could you hand me an usb flash drive? or would you ask "could you hand me a usb flash drive?"
<yingxiaxie> am stuck with my wine on elementary os
<scottjl> leftyfb: and certainly better than him asking after-the-fact for support on an unsupported usb soundcard
<leftyfb> I see this constantly and I'm very curious why people do it
<scottjl> leftyfb: you're complaining about his grammar?
<leftyfb> scottjl: It's a question because I'm genuinely curious. It's not exactly a complaint.
<scottjl> leftyfb: remember, this channel is global, english is not necessarily someone's first language on here.
<craptalk> does linux users have to be worry about wannacry?
<tgm4883> Also, super off topic
<leftyfb> craptalk: no
<yingxiaxie> guys I need help here
<craptalk> yeah, linux is always safe
<ducasse> tgm4883: elementary is not supported here
<craptalk> i mean, better off
<ducasse> yingxiaxie: elementary is not supported here
<DArqueBishop> craptalk: no, it's just the vulnerability that wannacry exploits doesn't exist in Linux.
<ducasse> sorry tgm4883
<yingxiaxie> @ducasse
<yingxiaxie> its ubuntu
<craptalk> they need to learn about target machine architecture, right? even the same windows has different arch, 32 and 64, both have diff things right?
<DArqueBishop> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<ducasse> yingxiaxie: no, it's *based* on ubuntu
<tgm4883> ducasse: no it's not. Although I didn't read that far backlog and was just talking about this discussion about an/a usb card
<DArqueBishop> !elementary | yingxiaxie
<ubottu> yingxiaxie: please see above
<converge> I want cron to execute my script every 3 hours, is this ok ? * */3 * * * , when will it be the first execution ?
<ducasse> tgm4883: mistype on my part, sorry :)
<leftyfb> converge: change the first * to something like 0 to be at the top of the hour
<tgm4883> leftyfb: +1
<uuuuv> leftyfb, because i'm french
<craptalk> leftyfb, why do you need to chage 0 at the first field?
<leftyfb> uuuuv: ah, ok. Thank you. I see it quite a lot and was just curious if it was a language issue or people actually say that out loud :)
<tgm4883> converge: the way you're currently got it written, it will execute every minute for an hour every 3 hours
<craptalk> change*
<tgm4883> craptalk: ^
<leftyfb> craptalk: that is minutes
<yingxiaxie> Elementary OS @Bishop
<pavlos> converge: change the first * to 0
<ducasse> yingxiaxie: ask in #elementary
<craptalk> well okay
<craptalk> i thought it was true
<yingxiaxie> I need some smooth office and have no idea the best codeweavers
<leftyfb> yingxiaxie: type /join #elementary
<converge> if it's now 11:20:00 , and cron is 21 */3 * * , will it execute the first time at 11:21:00 ?
<leftyfb> yingxiaxie: use libreoffice or Microsoft Office 365 online within google chrome
<webly> hi
<riidom> hi when I start Ubuntu Software Center from terminal with gnome-software (is it even the same? "software-center" didnt work), I get following error (among others but these look more like warnings):
<riidom> 14:41:25:0963 Gs  failed to call gs_plugin_add_installed on shell-extensions: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.Shell was not provided by any .service files
<webly> managesieve: Fatal: Plugin 'sieve_imapsieve' not found from directory
<riidom> when I start it from launcher, I get an error popup saying alike "this file is not supported" <-- what I actually wanna fix
<webly> I read that the plugin sieve_imapsieve has been introduced with dovecot 2.2.24 (https://www.dovecot.org/list/dovecot/2017-February/107222.html)
<webly> how can I get sieve_imapsieve in Ubuntu LTS?
<converge> pavlos: if it's now 11:20:00 , and cron is 21 */3 * * , will it execute the first time at 11:21:00 ?
<nacc> webly: you can file a bug report, but it's not typical for such to get backported
<nacc> !latest | webly
<ubottu> webly: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> !sru | webly
<ubottu> webly: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<pavlos> converge: you can check your cron here, https://crontab.guru/
<implite> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<leftyfb> webly: sieve is available in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<daniel__> hi
<webly> leftyfb: and the sieve_imapsieve plugin?
<converge> pavlos: I did, thanks, but when will it be the first execution ?
<curly_brace> excuse me, so i have installed vnstat to check my data usage
<pavlos> converge: correct ... 1121 1421 1721 ...
<converge> pavlos: great! thanks
<curly_brace> but i am having a hard time reading what my actual data usage is now?
<curly_brace> what does Mib means?
<curly_brace> http://termbin.com/22ub
<riidom> the "correct" Megabyte
<implite> men in black?
<implite> lol j/k
<rud0lf> 2**20 bytes
<nacc> webly: dovecot-sieve maybe?
<rud0lf> 1,048,576 bytes or 1024 kilobytes
<webly> nacc: dovecot-sieve version 1:2.2.22-1ubuntu2.4
<webly> nacc: but sadly it doesn't has this plugin :/
<nacc> webly: ah i see it's different
<leftyfb> webly: I'm not sure about imapsieve, but sieve for filtering is available in dovecot in Ubuntu 16.04 because I'm using it
<pavlos> curly_brace: MiB uses 1024 as a factor where MB uses 1000 as a factor
<nacc> webly: well, as i said, it's unlikely to get the full major release back into 16.04, but you can file or see if a bug is already filed for it
<nacc> !bug | webly
<ubottu> webly: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<webly> leftyfb: https://rspamd.com/doc/tutorials/feedback_from_users_with_IMAPSieve.html#dovecot-configuration
<webly> leftyfb: this particular plugin definition causes dovecot to fail starting up
<webly> nacc: right, thanks for the information. Is it wise to install the dovecot package from non-lts on lts?
<nacc> webly: no.
<leftyfb> webly: is sieve_imapsieve just for antispam? Why not use spamassassin and/or RBL's?
<webly> well, then I probably have to wait with using this particular feature until ubuntu LTS updated the package
<webly> leftyfb: no, for everything, dkim/dkim-signing/spf/dmarc, greylist
<curly_brace> ok pavlos, thanks for that
<webly> it is an alternative to amavsid
<webly> leftyfb: and this sieve_imapsieve is for autolearning when the user moves something from junk to inbox or the other way around
<nacc> webly: as i said, LTS will *not* update the package
<nacc> webly: did you read the !latest faq?
<webly> nacc: thanks!
<nacc> webly: if you are staying on LTS, you will get this feature in 18.04
<webly> in about a year
<webly> ok
<nacc> webly: and once you upgrade to 18.04, of course :)
<ducasse> leftyfb: sieve isn't actually an antispam thing at all, it's a module for running mail filters on the imap server instead of in the mua
<leftyfb> ducasse: yeah, I'm using it
<scottjl> webly: an alternative is to find a ppa someone is keeping up-to-date and use that.
<scottjl> webly: or just get the source and build it yourself
<leftyfb> ducasse: I wasn't sure if this sieve_imapsieve was a new thing
<fallentree> webly: snap it up! :)
<BluesKaj> FWIW about usb audio , I've noticed in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf has a list usb soundcards indexed to -2 (read ignore) ...that might be contributing to poor usb souncard support
<converge> my contrab is 38 */3 * * * , but its not executing it the first time at 11:38 (I added it 11:30) , anyone knows why ?
<Rumbles> because 11:38 isn't on every 3rd hour
<Rumbles> it would run at 3, 6, 9 12
<Rumbles> converge, ^^
<converge> Rumbles: thanks !
<Rumbles> np
<maite_relato_dur> prefiero primero conocer las tuyas y ver si en algunas coincidimos
<CrazySane> #ubuntu-es ?
<leftyfb> he's gone
<parthparikh>  hi i am facing problem with thunderbird on ubuntu if you can help
<nacc> !details | parthparikh
<ubottu> parthparikh: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<parthparikh> i am trying to log into thunderbird. i enter my details while creating a new account. it takes me to google's site to verify. after that when i click next it freezes. i cannot create an account. this is being repeated again and again. please help
<nacc> parthparikh: what version of ubuntu?
<parthparikh> 16.04 i am using ubuntu mate
<leftyfb> parthparikh: did you follow this to enable imap in your gmail account? https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7126229?hl=en
<nacc> parthparikh: are you fully up to date (sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade)?
<parthparikh> it is still not working. i have skipped some updates today.
<parthparikh> i think i will update it and then try
<leftyfb> parthparikh: did you follow this to enable imap in your gmail account? https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7126229?hl=en
<webly> hi
<webly> is there an Ubuntu package for DDC (dccifd) ? :)
<parthparikh> my imap is enabled already
<pavlos> parthparikh: I think you need to disable strong authentication in your google account
<DJones> webly: Not sure if this helps, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC.3pm.html That mentions dccifd
<Rumbles> webly spamassassin
<jnewt> i updated my nvidia binary driver a while back and ubuntu stopped booting (stuck at splash screen).  How do i roll back the driver if i can't boot to the OS?
<Hackwar> hi folks, I want to regularly backup my websites from my hoster to my local backup server. I don't want to execute any code on the webserver and instead want to do this all from my local server. I also can not simply zip the site and then download that file, since the site is to big to create the whole archive. Anybody got a hint for a tutorial?
<Hackwar> Everything that I found so far rather wants the webserver to do all the heavy lifting and then let the webserver copy the files from the webserver to the backup server
<scottjl> Hackwar: rsync?
<dStruct> Hackwar: that is going to be very specific to the company the hosts your webserver.  You may check their website for some documentation/support on how they recommend doing it.  SCP/SSH may be an option for you
<dStruct> *that
<Hackwar> I got ssh, just need to know how to do the rsync over that...
<leftyfb> Hackwar: I have a script that does just this
<nacc> Hackwar: rsync can use ssh natively, did you read `man rsync`?
<Hackwar> nacc: looking into it right now
<Hackwar> leftyfb: can you share that script?
<converge> is there a way to log cron commands when using multiple commands ? im trying in this way 0 */3 * * * cd /opt/InstaPy/ && python /opt/InstaPy/quickstart.py >> /tmp/cron_debug_log.log 2>&1
<leftyfb> Hackwar: https://github.com/leftyfb/backup_script
<Hackwar> leftyfb: THANK YOU!
<leftyfb> Hackwar: I might have made changes that I haven't implemented and I know there a bunch of things I want to fix up, but this should get you there
<Hackwar> thanks, I think that will be the starting point that I need.
<leftyfb> Hackwar: Currently the script requires you to be able to ssh as root. I enable ssh as root with an ssh key and the ssh key has the originating ip in it so it
<scottjl> ugh
<scottjl> someone gets your root key and you are pwn'ed.
<leftyfb> Hackwar: the advantage of my script over just a simple rsync is it uses cp -l to copy over the nights backup from $current creating hard link which gets broken on the next rsync. This is basically delta backups
<leftyfb> scottjl: nope
<leftyfb> scottjl: as I said, the public key on the server has the originating ip hardcoded
<scottjl> ok. gets your key and spoofs your ip.
<leftyfb> scottjl: so yes, if they get my root ssh key and ssh in from the correct location (already lost the battle), then yes, I'm done
<leftyfb> scottjl: I also have a few machines utilizing autossh/reverse tunneling that will help with this, but I haven't rolled it out everywhere
<leftyfb> utilizing a bastion host
<scottjl> if you're only backing up /var/www, why not just run it as the web id?
<leftyfb> scottjl: I'm backing up way more than /var/www
<scottjl> ok. doesn't sound like hackwar is, might want to look into locking it down hackwar
<leftyfb> so you'd prefer giving www-data a shell? I find that more likely to get exploited
<scottjl> if i had a choice of someone gaining access to my server, i'd prefer they were stuck with 33:33 than 0:0
<Hackwar> Yes, I only need the www files and the DB and yes, I will lock it down further. While I am a novice at shell programming (I'm more a PHP coder...) I also don't just run any code from some guy of the internet. So I'm currently reading through the whole thing first.
<Hackwar> Still, thank you very much leftyfb. So far the script looks very much like what I need.
<immu> are the repo servers down by any chance :)
<implite> anyone know what happened to yankdownunder?
<aadesh> hi
<implite> hi
<aadesh> Actually i have a question
<implite> ?
<implite> ask your question please
<aadesh> wait
<aadesh> after installing ubuntu in Why we get low wifi range on rtl8723be?
<implite> check your version of your firmware for your wifi drivers
<aadesh> Is this problem of card or os
<implite> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aadesh> I fixed it with modprobe
<immu> are repo servers down?
<aadesh> tell me what "modprobe -rv rtl8723be "does?
<immu> they are ok
<implite> rtl8723be  <--- you might need to try something different here
<aadesh> what actually modprobe means
<implite> !modprobe
<scottjl> aadesh: modprobe loads the driver for your wifi card
<aadesh> ok
<aadesh> and -rv what it does
<implite> switches settings for modprobe
<aadesh> ok nice thanks
<beeray> Hello, pls I need info for how to run graphics on lxd
<aadesh> for info ye
<aadesh> bye
<implite> !lxd
<implite> hmm ubottu doesnt know what that is...
<implite> you mean lxde?
<implite> !lxde
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<immu> ihi
<immu> !hi
<beeray> No, I mean LXD container
<immu> beeray, you try asking here #ubuntu-server
<samlander> yolo
<leftyfb> beeray: you don't. That's not what containers are for or how they work
<nacc> beeray: there is also #lxcontainers
<nacc> leftyfb: you can, it just takes quite a bit of tweaking
<nacc> leftyfb: have you used LXD containers? they are a bit different than Docker
<samlander> anyone know how to get dnsmasq to respond with a specified IP for failed dns lookups?
<leftyfb> nacc: I use them regularly. I've never used docker. And yeah, now that I think about it, I guess you could run a desktop environment in one, but man, why would you?
<nacc> leftyfb: that i don't know :)
<scottjl> they are a lot different than docker
<nacc> leftyfb: becuase LXD is way easier to use than KVM :)
<leftyfb> i've never used docker
<beeray> leftyfb: yes i know. I am just running an experiment and I already got my results but I want to implement a graphics to confirm
<samlander> docker is pretty sweet
<samlander> although I only really use it for the sql server image
<scottjl> docker is sweet, lxc is sweet, lxd is sweet, but they all have different uses (well lxc & lxd are pretty similar)
<nacc> right, i wasn't trying to start a discussion, just wanted to clarify with leftyfb :)
<samlander> i suppose now that mysql is native in EF Core I could probably just use that, but im pretty much biased now on using ms sql
<samlander> i wonder if it is still retarded enough to allow feburary 30 as a date :/
<scottjl> samlander: regarding dnsmasq & ip's. generally if you stick something in /etc/hosts dnsmasq should return that if it can't find it elsewhere (great for dns for local things)
<scottjl> you might need to bounce dnsmasq after changes though
<samlander> scott: I was thinking of setting up a pi-hole for my network and the responding to every request was an idea to circumvent some malware
<scottjl> <3 pihole. runs great in a lxc/lxd container btw.
<samlander> seems to be a growing trend that some ransomware will ping a random domain to make sure it's not in a sandbox and free to do damage
<samlander> if the domain returns an ip it disables
<samlander> so im thinking pihole would be great since it will block 100~k ad domains
<samlander> and using the dnsmasq i might be able to defuse future ransomware automagically
<scottjl> pihole will let you set up a custom white/blacklist.
<samlander> not to mention put a cool "you dun fuked up" message on bad dns reqs :P
<L72g5sSq> The WannaCry virus only affects Windows PC, correct?
<scottjl> L72g5sSq: correct
<L72g5sSq> Okay thanks.
<samlander> basically im wondering if it's possible to set up a /# -> local IP for only failed
<L72g5sSq> Our IT guy is asking those running Linux to "check our system"...lol
<scottjl> L72g5sSq: i'd say "check your it guy" ;-)
<samlander> as much as i love visual stuidio, if ms starts charging monthlys to the consumers for windows 10, ubuntu is going to become my primary os
<scottjl> if he doesn't know that linux boxes (not running windows emulators) aren't affected by WC, time to hire someone competient.
<samlander> scottjl: no shit
<samlander> ~sigh
<scottjl> samlander: yes. it would be possible to set something like that up with pihole.
<samlander> awesome, guess im gonna go rtfm
<scottjl> samlander: but you would have to set up the failed redirect within dnsmasq itself, not pihole
<samlander> yes
<scottjl> and pihole runs just fine on ubuntu. :-)
<samlander> i just noticed though when i installed pihole that it used dnsmasq :)
<samlander> yes, yes it does
<scottjl> i have it running on a 16.04lts lxc container on my turris omnia.
<samlander> although it would be nice if they would allow you to specify a port
<samlander> it assumes port 80
<samlander> and if you change the port in the lighthttp, it works, but its a bit wonky
<samlander> also updating will overwrite the port as well
<samlander> ive got it running on my enterprise server in my basement :) just wish my router wasnt so f@#%$% retarded and would allow me to change just the dns servers instead of forcing a static ip
<vegombrei> hey guys whats up with flash? why suddenly im having issues with flash on all my devices??
<samlander> flash is dying
<scottjl> go ask adobe?
<samlander> seriously, disable that shit
<ducasse> !language | samlander
<ubottu> samlander: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<samlander> drp, sorry ducasse
<webly> hi
<webly> who knows whether the spamassassin update channel is free for commercial use? :)
<vegombrei> huh?
 * vegombrei hey guys whats up with flash? why suddenly im having issues with flash on all my devices??
<samlander> flash is an unholy abomination in my mind, nothing but a forever unpatched security hole
<samlander> for what? pretty animations? do it in <canvas> :P
<Husky_Apocalypse> is it "zip -r zipfile folder/" or "zip -r folder/ zipfile"? Always get it confused
<samlander> mkay peace out, thanks scott
<samlander> zip folder outfolder -r
<samlander> err zip folder archive -r
<ducasse> Husky_Apocalypse: 'man zip'
<Husky_Apocalypse> got it. "zip -r zipfile folder/"
<leftyfb> Husky_Apocalypse: man zip
<setup> CUNT
<leftyfb> setup: you came here just to say that?
<DJones> buntu support only
<scottjl> some people have low aspirations
<DJones> setup: please don't do that, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<setup> Do you guys dual boot
<compdoc> dual boot causes more problems than anything, except maybe wifi issues
<DJones> setup: Yes, I do
<vlt> What is dual boot?
<setup> DUal boot lets 2 OS run at the same time!
<scottjl> well not at the same time. you boot into one or the other
<webly> isn't dual boot now much easier and cleaner with UEFI?
<setup> sometimes
<webly> also between windows and non-windows?
<vlt> setup: That's called virtualisation. I do this with Xen.
<guest-rBYNKu> gay chat
<DJones> !alis Z guest-rBYNKu
<ubottu> DJones: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<compdoc> guest-rBYNKu, wrong channel for that. so sorry
<DJones> !alis | guest-rBYNKu
<ubottu> guest-rBYNKu: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<fluffybori> how do i format the boot partition in ubuntu 16.04?
<compdoc> gparted is nice
<fluffybori> well, i am using gparted
<fluffybori> but it is not possible
<fluffybori> there is a lock next to the partition
<oerheks> remove all partitions, and Click Device in the top menu -> Click Create Partition Table -> Select mbr ?
<fluffybori> and i dont have access to all option
<Bashing-om> fluffybori: Also a lock in the swap partition ? Does choosing " swap off " on the swap partition in GParted permit access to the /boot ?
<fluffybori> nope i already did that Bashing-om
<fluffybori> oerheks- removed all partitions now Device->create new partition gives cannot create new partition when there is an active partition
<setup_> HELLO
<Bashing-om> fluffybori: K. are you confusing a boot partition with the boot sector ( sector 0 ) ? -- and booting from a liveDVD(USB) ?
<oerheks> fluffybori, odd, unmount the drive and mount it again?? you are doing this from live usb, yes?
<fluffybori> hey no, the thing is i want to install windows 10. and it requirres that the file system is NTFS
<fluffybori> trying to format so that it is NTFS
<fluffybori> from within ubuntu
<setup_> YES
<fluffybori> i am good with a new partition, but even that is not possible
<oerheks> fluffybori, let windows use the whole disk
<fluffybori> oerheks, i can let windows use the whole disk, but it doesnt seem to move forward because the FS is not NTFS
<rud0lf> wouldn't windows installer format the partition on its own?
<fluffybori> nope
<oerheks> heh, not an ubuntu issue, windows wants clean disk anyway ...
<rud0lf> it's hard to believe
<fluffybori> i think with win10 it is our responsibility
<oerheks> and uses GPT now
<fluffybori> what is GPT?
<rud0lf> fluffybori: the modern partitioning scheme
<rud0lf> i've installed win10 on dual-boot windows vista + xubuntu 16.04, over vista installation
<fluffybori> ok
<ducasse> fluffybori: are you trying to do this from a live usb or a full ubuntu install?
<rud0lf> i just removed vista partition, and created new ntfs partition by ubuntu's gparted
<fluffybori> rudolf, did you install xubuntu after windows?
<rud0lf> yes
<rud0lf> i mean back when was it solo vista
<rud0lf> then xubuntu, then windows 10
<fluffybori> well, my case is the other way round and its win10
<setup_> I have a arcade cabinet running vista
<fluffybori> ah
<fluffybori> i dont know what to do
<ducasse> fluffybori: please answer questions, or we will never get anywhere
<rud0lf> fluffybori: when you make it work, you need also two steps to make windows not to overwrite grub
<fluffybori> ducasse: sorry i missed your question
<ducasse> fluffybori: are you trying to do this from a live usb or a full ubuntu install?
<fluffybori> i have ubuntu in my entire disk without partition
<fluffybori> i want to install windows either as dual boot or stand alone
<intriga_> hi there
<fluffybori> now i am trying to install windows from USB
<ducasse> fluffybori: yes, but where were you running gparted from?
<compdoc> fluffybori, a nice way thats usually safe, is to install on a 2nd disk
<fluffybori> but that requirres NTFS fs
<fluffybori> ducasse: from within ubuntu
<ducasse> fluffybori: a full install or the live usb?
<fluffybori> ducasse full install
<ducasse> fluffybori: that's why you're having problems.
<fluffybori> ok
<oerheks> no, win10 uses exfat + gpt
<fluffybori> i know i think because it is active that i am unable to do anything ducasse
<fluffybori> what is the work around
<oerheks> you dont *need* to format anything
<oerheks> but why are we helping installing windows ....
<setup_> Windows can be usful
<ducasse> fluffybori: use the installer usb, but you should ask in ##windows
<fluffybori> well - i get a message in one of the dialogs to format to NTFS
<ducasse> setup_: it's still offtopic here
<DJones> setup_: Cetainly windows can be useful, but its not on topic here, this channel only supports Ubuntu support issues
<fluffybori> i thought its some ubuntu thing because it did not allow me to format to NTFS
<mmanning_> I'm having issues with Ubuntu Server 14.04.5 not booting after a restart, it seems to hang after mounting the swap partition. I've tried Googling and I've been working on this for hours without making any headway. What can I provide to see if I can get any advice on getting this system to boot?
<fluffybori> anyways thans very much
<fluffybori> s/thans/thanks
<setup_> NIGGER FUCK CUNT GAY SHIT CRAP CUNT TURD!
<nacc> mmanning_: if you disable the swap partition, does it boot
<mmanning_> nope
<mmanning_> I think I just found the silver bullet
<LjL> lol.
<mmanning_> nacc, found this error is syslog https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/830046
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459730 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #830046 rsyslog doesn't create /dev/xconsole " [High,Fix released]
<LjL> Spec, look at this
 * Seveas slaps DJones for misfiring :P
 * LjL slaps Seveas for seveasing
 * compdoc runs to google seveasing
<Seveas> compdoc: careful. Make sure to enable safe search
<oerheks> wb Seveas
<LjL> ↑
<compdoc> heh
<Seveas> Last time LjL Seveas'ed, the internets melted
<LjL> yeah, don't seveas and drive
<mmanning_> nacc, that was not the solution, so back to square 1
<atralheaven> Hi, I'm looking for an application that works like "data usage" on android, to log how much each process has used internet traffic
<guest-ypnlbs> hello
<nacc> mmanning_: hrm
<mmanning_> nacc, when I commented out swap it hung and the previous mount
<nacc> mmanning_: the disk is ok? (might boot to liveusb and check them)
<mmanning_> hangs now at ext4-fs dm-0 re-mounted Opts: errors=remount-ro
<mmanning_> it's a KVM client
<mmanning_> physical disk is ok
<mmanning_> it's not a freeze but a hang, as ctl-alt-del will reboot it
<compdoc> its a guest?
<mmanning_> compdoc, yea
<compdoc> you using virt-manager?
<mmanning_> proxmox
<compdoc> shucks, cant help with that one
<mmanning_> compdoc, well it was running fine
<mmanning_> until a reboot
<mmanning_> and some updates
<mmanning_> tried booting with old kernel and did not help
<compdoc> any updates to the host?
<mmanning_> yes
<mmanning_> had an issue with another VM after but I resolved that one
<compdoc> does proxmox let you export the guest details to an xml file?
<BillKGR> mmanning_, you can always try to downgrade the packages that made the issues appear...
<mmanning_> BillKGR, can't recall which updates where run.
<compdoc> bbl
<mmanning_> compdoc, maybe
<BillKGR> mmanning_, look at /var/log/apt/history.log
<mmanning_> Bill :)
<mmanning_> BillKGR,
<ArteF4ct> ws
<ideot4001> hey guys
<ideot4001> anyone know where I can get a copy of the wannacry virus, need to test(safely) if it is going to affect my works software\
<nacc> !ot | ideot4001
<ubottu> ideot4001: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> ideot4001: Nope, probably best asking in ##windows as its not relevant to Ubuntu support
<aotaointbin> wannacry runs in wine
<gp5st> did something change recently that would cause this: pasting into vim pastes escape characters
<ideot4001> thanks DJones im a linux user, thought this group would be laughing about it
<brunch875> I wouldn't try asking in #wine then
<brunch875> gp5st, you have to :set paste
<gp5st> brunch875: even when I do that it just doesn't paste anything
<gp5st> and leaves insert mode
<DJones> ideot4001: No reason to laugh about it, security concerns are relevant no matter which os you use
<brunch875> gp5st, odd. I don't know how to reproduce
<gp5st> brunch875: hmm, ok then. thanks. maybe it's a just-me issue, but I can't figure out where :(
<brunch875> you could also try #vim, maybe someone has experienced something similar over there
<gp5st> DJones: but at some level it makes those of us who walk into the dr and see the xp screensave and die a little inside feel vindicated. You're right though, just because we use linux doesn't mean we shouldn't care.  A shared network drive for instance could be affected, or business peeps
<gp5st> brunch875: yeah, I was just curious if there was some change elsewhere since I havn't updated my vimrc and I don't remember vim being updated, but ::shrug:: thanks
<pavlos> gp5st: usually you set vim in insert mode, copy some text from somewhere, and right click into vi
<brunch875> I would try to reproduce but I don't know how to copy an escaped character :þ
<ducasse> gp5st: has your setting for $TERM changed?
<gp5st> ducasse: no, it's xterm like always
<gp5st> pavlos: yeah, but the escape sends it out of insert mode
<L72g5sSq> akik_: I got the dell xps 13 with preinstalled ubuntu. I like it a lot so far, but had some difficulties with the cursor jumping everywhere while I typed and also slow wifi with wireless N
<L72g5sSq> akik_: I fixed the jumping cursor with libinput and mitigated the wifi issue by disabling powermanagement on the wifi card, but speeds are still slow :/
<L72g5sSq> I did update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade, nothing
<L72g5sSq> Anyone else having issues with slow wireless-n speeds on a laptop with an integrated wifi chip?
<akik_> L72g5sSq: thanks for the feedback
<scottjl> L72g5sSq: you'd have to specify what wifi chip you have
<akik_> L72g5sSq: try using the laptop somewhere else in another wlan
<beeray> Hello, pls I still need info for how to run graphics on lxd container
<akik_> beeray: i've read that if you share the x11 socket to the container, you'd be able to open x11 apps from there
<beeray> pls how do i do it, because i have tried multiple ways
<akik_> https://stgraber.org/2014/02/09/lxc-1-0-gui-in-containers/
<beeray> akik_: pls how do I do that
<caine> drone
<scottjl> beeray: google "lxd x-windows" lots of hits with docs
<akik_> beeray: that's actually not the one i meant :)
<beeray> akik_ scottjl: thanks so much. let me go through that and test it
<akik_> beeray: here's the one i meant http://fabiorehm.com/blog/2014/09/11/running-gui-apps-with-docker/
<akik_> it was for docker though
<akik_> -v /tmp/.X11-unix:/tmp/.X11-unix
<scottjl> lxd != docker
<t0th_-_> what the difference between service and systemctl  ?
<slawek> Witam.
<Bashing-om> t0th_-_: upstart/systemd .
<slawek> Jaka jest nazwa pokoju ubuntu pl?
<t0th_-_> what i need use?
<Seveas> t0th_-_: 'service' is an old redhatism that ubuntu started adopting with upstart. All obsolete.
<scottjl> t0th_-_: a service is a program that's running (and providing a service). systemctl is a command (that can control services, among other things)
<Seveas> !pl | slawek
<ubottu> slawek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<beeray> akik_: I have checked that one for docker. but I want the one for lxd
<t0th_-_> so i need use systemctl ?
<slawek> #ubuntu-pl
<Seveas> t0th_-_: ayup.
<t0th_-_> thanks
<scottjl> man systemctl
<Bashing-om> t0th_-_: 16.04+ is systemd based .
<Seveas> slawek: /join #ubuntu-pl
<slawek> #ubuntu-pl
<scottjl> the syntax is far different
<t0th_-_> yes, i see
<t0th_-_> now i am using 16
<Seveas> there's no 16.
<Seveas> there's 16.04 and 16.10
<scottjl> welcome to the pile of dung that is systemd
<t0th_-_> i am not familiarity with systemctl
<t0th_-_> yes yes Seveas
<webly> systemd is nectar for admins! :O
<jeffreylevesque> how do you delete a user, and it's home directory by it's UID?
<Seveas> systemd is parts rubbish, parts awesome. Over time the rubbish ages and becomes better and the awesome ages and becomes normal :)
<Seveas> jeffreylevesque: man userdel, man deluser
<scottjl> Seveas: until the next thing comes out
<Seveas> scottjl: given the amount of distros having switched over to it, that might actually take a while.
<scottjl> rc scripts, init scripts, launchd (which never took off), systemd. give it few years, something else will come out
<Seveas> and 'the next thing' might be api compatible, now that we have proper api's.
<Seveas> lauchd took off just fine, on OsX...
<minimec> t0th_-_: Basically you have 'sudo systemctl [start/stop/restart/status] <some service> to interact with the service during current boot, and 'sudo systemctl [enable/disable] <some service>' to enable/disable a service during boot.
<scottjl> yes. but apple hoped it would spread beyond osx.
<t0th_-_> nice
<t0th_-_> thanks, minimec
<scottjl> nah. the next thing won't use the same api's. that would be too easy. there will be some ugly compatibility library shoved inbetween.
<Seveas> scottjl: I'm hoping very little spreads beyond the disease that is osx...
<jeffreylevesque> i didn't see anything in man to remove a user by uid
<Bashing-om> t0th_-_: In the begiinning was initab . - sequential processing - slow boot and slow system .. people screamed and hollered .. and now we have things happening in parallel , Fast but complex !
<Seveas> jeffreylevesque: then maybe there isn't anything and you'll have to look up the username first...
<fluffybori> join #python
<leftyfb> no
<Seveas> fluffybori: here, have a spare / :)
<mmanning_> so looks like my server is hanging at boot right before the resolution changes, I've tried nomodeset but that has not helped. Anyone have any suggestions?
<fluffybori> hehe
<mmanning_> it's KVM
<ceibal> hola xD quiero chat irc
<ikonia> !es | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ceibal> hola xdddd
<Guest88677> Hello, I'm having permission issues in ubuntu with Node.js. I believe this is a "noobie" mistake. Would anyone be willing to help me?
<riidom> hi is there a way to search for OS keybindings "backwards"? I wanna know what is using Ctrl-Alt-S, for example
<riidom> a good way is probably just pressing it and see what happens, but in this case nothing visible happens, yet when I assign this keybinding inside an application it won't trigger - another one, like Alt-V for example, does though
<riidom> therefore I think Ubuntu has it reserved for something
<Jonathan-> Hi I am update the firmware on my Qnap NAS, but after the update, my virt ubuntu dist firewall is blocking all connection then enabled, I tried to reset it with "ufw reset" but still the same then enabled, how do I fix it?
<Seveas> riidom: quick hack: gsettings list-recursively | grep -i ctrl
<Seveas> riidom: (which returns no default binding for Ctrl+Alt+S)
<modernk> hello
<riidom> yups Seveas .. maybe I doubled it inside application then
<modernk> :D
<riidom> but your quick hack will be useful in future I am pretty sure :) ty
<riidom> Seveas: I tried Alt instead, and while the list is longer, I noticed that some keybindings are listed with 'Control' instead of 'Ctrl'
<belgianguy> is there a specific channel for Ubuntu kernel patches?
<nacc> belgianguy: what about kernel patches? there is #ubuntu-kernel
<belgianguy> nacc, thanks, I just wanted to inform myself if the gigabyte/ryzen problem is still an issue in 4.12
<belgianguy> atm I need to run with a custom kernel, that works fine, but it's less than ideal
<oerheks> 4.12 is just started development :-D
<Bashing-om> belgianguy: Tried a daily image of 17.10 ? See if it runs on Ryzen ?
<oerheks> i think you point to 4.11, which became stable
<nacc> belgianguy: not sure why 4.12 is relevant to the ubuntu kernel
<nacc> belgianguy: are you confusing upstream and the ubuntu kernel?
<belgianguy> nacc, 4.11 had Ryzen fixes, but still not bootable on Gigabyte mobo's
<nacc> belgianguy: right, but 4.11 is also not in any ubuntu kernels
<oerheks> 4.11 is in mainline
<belgianguy> I don't know too much about kernels, only that Ubuntu can't run on a Gigabyte/Ryzen motherboard
<oerheks> do not expect linux to have kernel support for hardware less than 6 months old
<belgianguy> when the pinctrl-amd module is disabled and recompiled, the kernel works just fine
<belgianguy> oerheks, oh I am patient, it's just that I don't know where to look for new information
<nacc> belgianguy: wait til a release with that base kernel (17.10)
<belgianguy> and if Ubuntu even can do anything about it (maybe it's Gigabyte's fault)
<oerheks> Just be patient i guess, there is a 1st RC here .. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<belgianguy> oerheks, ok, I'll try the new RCs and hope at least someone at Gigabyte cares enough (little hope as I saw some mails on the bug tracker)
<Secret-Fire> is it possible to get radeon driver working in 17.04?
<oerheks> Secret-Fire, it should be loaded standard, open radeon, or maybe you have a newer GPU that supports the newer open  AMDgpu
<Secret-Fire> it is rx 480
<Secret-Fire> pretty new
<oerheks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<Secret-Fire> its using onboard graphics now because the hd audio isnt working
<Secret-Fire> it says amdgpu
<oerheks> good!
<Secret-Fire> why isnt the hd audio working?
<oerheks> open alsamixer, hit F6 :  and see what device is in use
<oerheks> and maybe fiddle around with the settings
<Secret-Fire> no luck
<oerheks> Secret-Fire, oke, what audiochip does 'lspci' show??
<oerheks> maybe there are others who have found a fix
<Secret-Fire> Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device aaf0
<Secret-Fire> its using the onboard audio
<oerheks> Secret-Fire, the 8 digit hex code is more important, the name gives many chipsets
<Secret-Fire> SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Tweth-U-PDS> Hello!  I've tried installing tomcat (From instructions on https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/administration/integration/plantuml.html ), but it doesn't appear to be listening...  Any advice on how to find out why?  (Ubuntu 16.04)
<anddam> hello
<anddam> can someone help me figuring out why the systemd-rfkill service doesn't properly save the rfkill software status of wifi?
<synthetiq> i have a Canonical Landscape local server installed that handles a few ubuntu VMs.  i've noticed that the Landscape server spikes CPU ever 5 minutes.   anyone have any idea how to edit the default polling interval of Landscape?
<oerheks> Secret-Fire, does your bios give an option for HDaudio/ SB emulation ?
<Secret-Fire> im not sure
<intriga> i was about to seek help for the latest official page (?) of nvidia drivers.
<intriga> does anyone knows about it?
<choki> steven: hi
<TheMontyChrist> test
<TheMontyChrist> when I log in, I'd like for a script to execute.  how to do this?
<genii> !autostart
<ubottu> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<cinvoke> hello. im wondering if there is anything i can do to limit the amount of cache my kernel is using. im really not sure whats happening, only that when all my ram get dedicated to buff/cache, the system gets non-responsive.
<cinvoke> Ubuntu 16.04.2
<cinvoke> 4.4.0-77-generic #98
<cinvoke> this is my work around: " sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches"
<cinvoke> please help
<mistralol> ok so i change ubuntu 17.04 to use gnome / wayland and now it won't run. How do i change it back?
<SwedeMike> cinvoke: when this happens, can you collect "free" and pastebin it? ie when the system is unresponsive
<SwedeMike> cinvoke: you can look at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swappiness and also configure vm.min_free_kbytes
<nicu_> 'sup
<ppf> is there a way to look at the files contained in a specific package in a specific version?
<ppf> s,version,release,
<leftyfb> ppf: sudo dpkg -S <package_name>
<leftyfb> sudo isn't necessary
<ppf> leftyfb: that's for installed packages and the local release only
<ppf> am i wrong?
<leftyfb> that is for installed packages
<leftyfb> ppf: there's also apt-file
<leftyfb> which isn't installed by default
<scottjl> ppf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ lets you browse them all on the web
<minimec> ppf: this would be the filelist of gnome-terminal in 16.04... http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/gnome-terminal/filelist
<leftyfb> apt-file list <package_name>
<ppf> that works for arbitrary packages, but still only for the local release
<ppf> scottjl, minimec awesome, thanks!
<leftyfb> ppf: "local release"?
<leftyfb> ppf: apt-file works on all packages, not just ones you have installed
<ppf> leftyfb: the release i've ot installed
<leftyfb> ppf: you could use it to file files in a package for a release that you have specified in a sources file. Doesn't necessarily mean that sources file needs to be loaded I think
<leftyfb> -s "Sets the sources.list file to a different value from its default /etc/apt/sources.list."
<skdf> Anyone here know of a channel for Homelabs?
<skdf> :>
<nacc> !alis | skdf
<ubottu> skdf: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<nacc> leftyfb: ppf: chdist is handy for this
<ppf> nacc: nice!
<skdf> nacc: ty
<skdf> I'm working on setting up my Ubuntu Ser ver
<nacc> ppf: as an ubuntu dev, i use chdist pretty often (and rmadison to look up what version is where)
<skdf> nacc:
<skdf> You're a Ubuntu dev?!
<skdf> Quick question: Is it possible to put OpenVPN inside of a Snap?
<wishe> My Laptop running Ubuntu 16.04 suddenly does not register headphones when i plug them in. There used to be a dialog that appeared as i plugged them in, but that no longer appears and the sound does not work through the jack. Anyone know how i can determine the issue?
<Slax3> wishe Try to change Setting audio options
<rockyh> Hi!
<rx-determine> hello
<rockyh> Are there any side effects in joining a *local* group (such as adm, sambashare) with a LDAP user?
<bigMouthCommie> how can i list packages for ubuntu by their popcon rating?
<mixxit> hey most videos i play in browser have screen tearing
<mixxit> any idea why
<de-facto> Hmm my RT3070 usb Wifi adapter could connect to my wifi without any problems on 16.10, not on 17.04 though. how can i find out where it fails?
<mixxit> well, wrong question i guess, any idea how i can fix it
<de-facto> ah i think its apparmor
<de-facto> hmm
<jvelasquez> Any idea how I can override the getty service in systemd?   I modified /etc/systemd/system/getty.target.wants/getty\@tty1.
<huggybear404> on ubuntu desktop 17.04 I search samba and realvnc not find under software ? remote desktop installed but vnc viewer fails connect, any tips ?
<de-facto> how do i allow network manager dhcp in app armor? audit: type=1400 audit(1494881606.067:21): apparmor="DENIED" operation="connect" info="Failed name lookup - disconnected path" error=-13 profile="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-helper" name="run/NetworkManager/private-dhcp" pid=21199 comm="nm-dhcp-helper" requested_mask="wr" denied_mask="wr" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<leftyfb> de-facto: network manager works fine with dhcp in the supported releases of ubuntu
<de-facto> its a fresh install of Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 amd64
<de-facto> it works fine with LAN not so with WiFi
<de-facto> for some reason
<de-facto> not sure why
<de-facto> didnt change anything in network, pluged the usb wifi in and tried to get it to work with the nm gui
<de-facto> hmm it doesnt even work without apparmor, so its something else going wrong on new release
<ickalibyr> hi
<Bashing-om> de-facto: Just a maybe then : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1682499 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1682499 in systemd (Ubuntu Zesty) "disable dnssec" [High,Fix released]
<nacc> de-facto: you mean your wireless is not connecting at all?
<de-facto> not at all
<nacc> de-facto: it shows up in NM?
<de-facto> yes
<de-facto> but it never connects thought dmesg says it authenticated
<de-facto> so i guess its something with dhcp
<de-facto> put apparmor into audit mode and disabled ipv6 already
<de-facto> no fun yet though
<de-facto> aborting authentication with 00:..... by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
<YankDownUnder> de-facto, Have you tried doing a static IP setup to see if that rectifies the issues with apparmor?
<de-facto> yes doesnt work
<YankDownUnder> de-facto, Did it *ever* work?
<de-facto> not on this installation
<de-facto> worked out of the box with 16.10 though
<YankDownUnder> de-facto, So, from the point at which you did the installation, Network Manager has *never* worked, and you've *never* been able to connect?
<mmaheu> scad
<de-facto> not with usb wifi RT3070 adapter, works with ethernet though
<de-facto> im using it right now
<de-facto> i just want to be able to use wifi too in some situations
<YankDownUnder> de-facto, So if it works "properly" with eth0 - the entire system - apparmor included - but it DOESN'T work with the Realtek wifi - how does "apparmor" fit into this picture? I'm curious...and I'm trying to build this image in my mind...
<oerheks> i read about more wifi adapters do not work properly since 17.04, after upgrade, FYI
<de-facto> i disabled apparmor already, so i think its something else
<YankDownUnder> oerheks, Yeah...been observing that from at the point it was released...
<de-facto> also the wifi name is wlx<someweirdletters>
<oerheks> de-facto, is it connected to an USB3 port? ( blue)
<YankDownUnder> de-facto, Why - again I ask - are you mucking about with apparmor in the first place? How does that affect anything related to your Realtek wifi?
<de-facto> oerheks, yes to an pci card usb3
<oerheks> try an usb2 port, if that works, file a bug against usb3
<nolsen> Is there a PPA for the latest version of socat? The version of socat is outdated in ubuntu 17.04
<nolsen> (I need 2.x, not 1.x)
<a7i3n> <----working on Ubuntu install with i3 as the windowmanager wheee! :)
<converge> is cron duplicating my script execution, or this is the way cron works ? https://gist.github.com/converge/18ca13f3ff42b73da85a7e01d5b5d762
<de-facto> its not realtek btw its Ralink RT3070 usb
<de-facto> and im starting to get the feeling its a kernel problem maybe
<de-facto> rt2800usb and mac80211
<nacc> converge: why are you cd'ing to a directory and then using an absolute path? does quickstart.py only work if run from that directory?
<de-facto> YankDownUnder, because i see messages from apparmor in dmesg though it obviously wasnt the cause
<oerheks> nolsen,  socat 2 is still in experimental upstream https://packages.debian.org/experimental/socat
<converge> nacc: yes, the script is not very good right now, it's needed to enter the directory to execute the script corretly
<nacc> !ppa | nolsen: you can search ppas yourself
<ubottu> nolsen: you can search ppas yourself: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<oerheks> nolsen, i find no ppa, so build it yourself http://www.dest-unreach.org/socat/download/
<oerheks> .. or start a new ppa?
<webly> hi again
<webly> a more technical question: The PAM module is something that the system requires for user logins in console, shell, etc?
<webly> Or is this an optional thing for some programs to use?
<nacc> webly: "The PAM module" is nonsensical. There are many PAM modules.
<webly> nacc: the whole PAM thing I mean
<webly> could an Ubuntu system run fine without any PAM support/modules - as long as no PAM using programs are used?
<hailhydra> what is the ubuntu icon at the top of the launcher called?
<nacc> webly: do you mean can it be configured to, or do you mean can you remove PAM from ubuntu and have things 'just work'?
<Bashing-om> hailhydra: dash .
<webly> nacc: yes, that PAM is required by the very system or that is only a "nice to have" for some daemons like postfix or dovecot
<hailhydra> Bashing-om: I don't see "dash" in /usr/share/applications
<oerheks> hailhydra, it is no application, just a search tool
<hailhydra> oerheks: how do I find it's gtk icon?
<nacc> webly: i think it's pretty fundamental
<nacc> webly: it's definitely not just used by daemons like postfix and dovecot
<hashwagon> say you're managing multiple 16.04 servers in different time zones... what's best practce for timezones? All on UTC or what?
<leptone> hi capparegime
<capparegime> yoo
<oerheks> hailhydra,  they are in /usr/share/unity/icons name: launcher*
<hailhydra> oerheks: ty
<webly> nacc: thanks
<konrados> Hi. I have an usb drive, formatted as NTFS, my ubuntu sees it as "fuseblk" - `df -T` - now, when I'm trying to `mkdir  test` I see "No space left on device" -  but, `df -k` says I have 7 GB free space. What am I doing wrong?  I mounted it with GUI, i.e. when I plugged in the device there was a popup with the option 'mount', what should I do?
<nacc> konrados: what version of ubuntu?
<konrados> sec...
<konrados> nacc, - Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<rustyraptor> Hi I'm on Ubuntu 17.04 and I'm having trouble getting the latest version of nodejs
<rustyraptor> when I install it gives me version 4.7
<rustyraptor> but I need at least version 6.x
<hailhydra> rustyraptor: read the known issues with Ubuntu for node you have to sym link it to the correct directory
<gredjok> a friend is going to give me and old iphone she no longer uses and I wonder if I can erase the unit and install a ubuntu phone distro on it
<gredjok> iphone = apple
<hailhydra> gredjok: best guess is no.
<hailhydra> oerheks: so that directory is just the icons. I need to know the name in /usr/share/applications so I can change the icon
<nacc> !latest | rustyraptor
<ubottu> rustyraptor: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<hashwagon> You may want to look here: https://nodejs.org/en/download/package-manager/#debian-and-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions
<nacc> rustyraptor: nodejs 6 is only in debian/experimental
<nacc> rustyraptor: so not in any ubuntu, i expect
<hashwagon> Anyone know best practises with nationwide linux servers and their timezones? UTC?
<rustyraptor> even if I use the node ppa?
<nacc> rustyraptor: then you'd need to check the ppa owner's instructions
<gredjok> hailhydra, any way I can get rid of apples software and install anything open source?
<nacc> rustyraptor: if you are using a ppa, it's not supported here, but only by the owner, and it's probably what hailhydra said (symlink somewhere)
<hailhydra> yeah looks like nodejs -v is just 5.12 for me
<nacc> hashwagon: seems like it's really up to you?
<hailhydra> how easy would it be to switch out your kernel and use debian?
<nacc> !who | hailhydra
<ubottu> hailhydra: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hailhydra> so I don't have a launcher.desktop in /usr/share/applications how would I go about changing the icon?
<Jumetian> on https://superuser.com/questions/319038/how-long-can-laptops-stay-safely-off, it is stated that a battery left within a laptop shall slowly drain even though the laptop is not on
<Jumetian> i had a question relating to this
<Jumetian> if i use the laptop a lot and the battery also remains inside but i am always charging it, that is, if the laptop is running on plug instead and the battery is never used, will it too drain out and stop working?
<nacc> Jumetian: wrong channel? that's not an ubuntu support topic
<konrados> nacc, please help me... I've read the entire internet regarding this subject ... :(
<nacc> Jumetian: maybe ##hardware or something
<nacc> konrados: can you show, in a pastebin, the `df -h /dev/...` output for the appropriate device (fi you can't find it, the ufll `df -h` output)
<laurus> Is chroot dangerous? Why do I have to be superuser to chroot?
<nacc> laurus: see `man 2 chroot`
<zorbs0ne> laurus: chroot can be very dangerous. Because you could set permissions for an unknown user to access the files/directories.
<zorbs0ne> i read that wrong
<laurus> Yeah. I'm doing chroot to an image for a Raspberry Pi. Is that ok?
<laurus> I mean is there a chance it will mess up my normal computer?
<nacc> laurus: there is schroot (amongst other optoins) for normal user chroots
<konrados> nacc, - https://gist.github.com/konradpapala/6d11099c0d279a95dea30b658d31b514
<laurus> nacc, oh that sounds great.
<laurus> nacc, what is the recommended way of adding my own username to the /etc/schroot/schroot.conf file?
<nacc> laurus: i'm not sure you do
<minimec> laurus: In your case simple 'chroot' will not work, becasue you have a 'amd64' kernel running and the raspberry pi is 'arm', as far as I know. See here... https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/a/24011
<laurus> minimec, actually, the simple chroot worked.
<laurus> nacc, I get W: No chroots are defined in ‘/etc/schroot/schroot.conf’ or ‘/etc/schroot/chroot.d’
<minimec> laurus: Oh. Ok. Nice to know in the future. ;)
<nacc> laurus: right, youll' have to setup a schroot instead of chroot, i think
<laurus> mindlesstux, I used a combination of https://gist.github.com/jkullick/9b02c2061fbdf4a6c4e8a78f1312a689 and https://pastebin.com/pWuyTvbA to do this.
<laurus> Er, minimec
<nacc> konrados: hrm, i'm not sure, i don't use ntfs at all. but that df says it is full (even with 7G free). I'm guessing htat might be statistical rounding
<laurus> I guess the "cp /usr/bin/qemu-arm-static usr/bin/qemu-arm-static" did it.
<nacc> laurus: i don't think putting a binary in the chroot will change the running env
<nacc> laurus: e.g., what does `uname -a` say is the arch in the chroot?
<konrados> nacc, oh... so, is it possible it is related to this "inodes" stuff, like there is a limit... sec, I'll google that,
<nacc> konrados: yeah, it could be bounded by something else
<laurus> nacc, oh :(
<nacc> laurus: chroots are just fileystem virtualization
<laurus> Wait, so why does this work? https://pastebin.com/pWuyTvbA
<rustyraptor> alright I fixed it with a symlink guys thanks.
<nacc> laurus: all you did there was chroot to /mnt
<nacc> laurus: define "work"? :)
<laurus> nacc, but when I type uname - a it says arm
<konrados> nacc, but `df -i`  says: https://fkcd.ca/LK5
<nacc> konrados: can you run `df --si`?
<nacc> laurus: hrm, i'm not sure? :)
<laurus> nacc, don't worry about it :) Thanks. I'm just trying to get the schroot part now.
<konrados> nacc, - /dev/sdc1 751G  743G  7,2G 100% /media/konrad/Elements
<nacc> laurus: gl!
<laurus> Thanks nacc
<nacc> konrados: hrm, ok, i was reading that sometimes ubuntu and windows disagree about the units for the disk
<konrados> nacc, - oh:( so, you suggest that I should delete some stuff? Give me a sec.
<lvn_mate> Hi everyone. Quick question. Just read about a vulnerability in lightDM (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-8900.html) and I wanted to know which display server does Ubuntu MATE 16.04 use by default? Thanks.
<nacc> lvn_mate: did you even read the page you are looking at?
<nacc> lvn_mate: it specifically says the CVE fix for 16.10 and 17.04 is released already
<nacc> lvn_mate: so why does it matter, for that CVE, what MATE uses?
<nacc> lvn_mate: and that 16.04, in your case, is unaffected
<lvn_mate> I see that now. Thx.
<Bashing-om> konrados: nacc House keeping ? does NTFS require more than the 5% that ext4 does ? And does 'df' reflect the housekeeping overhead ?
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah that was going to be my next suggestion
<nacc> Bashing-om: in that raw disk space may not be accurately reflected if it's using a fuse driver
<dreamcat4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/lqo1quee/
<Bashing-om> nacc: Just that I am not positive of what 'df' reflects // 5% of a 700 Gig drive is 35 Gigs there abouts . So not at all sure here what the numbers mean .
<nacc> Bashing-om: true
<elreys> asdf
<torchedsnow> My sister just bought a iPhone on ebay. I know nothing about Apples stuff. Can I use something like heimdall-flash to factory reset it?
<torchedsnow> wth is "itunes" can I install it on Ubuntu. Hate Apple
<Bashing-om> !touch | torchedsnow
<ubottu> torchedsnow: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<torchedsnow> Bashing-om, "Touch platform?" Just need to factory reset a iPhone on Ubuntu. I personally use LinageOS on my Nexus
<minimec> torchedsnow: Older iphones should show up as USB mass storage when you plug them to a ubuntu system. And there is no 'itunes' alternative for ubuntu as far as I know.
<torchedsnow> minimec, how do I flash a new apple ROM? This one is full of crap.
<minimec> torchedsnow: You are in a apple controlled walled garden. You can't as far as I know.
<torchedsnow> Normally with dd hemidall-flash or odin. I know nothing about that junk
<torchedsnow> minimec, so if you sell your iPhone to somebody on ebay you can't factory reset it?
<nacc> how is any of this ubuntu support?
<torchedsnow> I am using ubuntu now. Would think of the 1700 ppl here somebody has an iPhone
<torchedsnow> nacc, and no I do not have a mac or windows
<minimec> torchedsnow: I never owned any apple device. Can't really help you ... ;)
<nacc> torchedsnow: as with most devices, 'factory reset' is done device side; or have an apple OS for an apple device (as that is the only 'supported' thing by apple) and use their tools, i guess
<nacc> torchedsnow: i don't know what you expect the support channel to do if someone bought a device that can't possibly be supported by ubuntu (or at least a mode of operation (factory reset) that isn't supported)
<torchedsnow> nacc, was hopping somebody could recommend something like hemidall-flash but for iPhone.
<torchedsnow> nacc, or a GNU/Linux version of "itunes" w/e it is called
<nacc> torchedsnow: there is no gnu/linux of itunes
<th0r> there's all sorts of info on resetting an iphone....but google links aren't permitted
<Ichimusai> torchedsnow: To restore firmware normally it's reflashed through itunes. If you are trying to flash a custom rom onto your iphone I suggest you contact the people who made it for instructions.
<Ichimusai> torchedsnow: Just firmware reset is done also through itunes or the phone menu (general->reset or somesuch)
<torchedsnow> Ichimusai, not a custom rom. Just a fresh one to reset it...I was hopping
<Ichimusai> torchedsnow: You have an informative link in PM
#ubuntu 2017-05-16
<azizLIGHT> is there a version of ubuntu with gui that is less than 700 mb
<hhkk> exit
<hhkk> quit
<hhkk> quit
<hhkk> test
<hhzhk> hi,erveryone
<minimec> !test > hhzhk
<ubottu> hhzhk, please see my private message
<hhkk> whoami
<Umeaboy> How long time does one have to wait before  curl https://repo.skype.com/data/SKYPE-GPG-KEY | sudo apt-key add - gives me a new blank row?
<Umeaboy> curl has finished downloading but nothing seems to happen after that.
<Umeaboy> I got the instructions from here: https://repo.skype.com/
<Umeaboy> The repo is already added, but when I run apt-get update it fails to check for updates since the skype repo has a missing key.
<Umeaboy> I installed the skype package manually.
<Umeaboy> I guess I could just readd this repo again.
<nacc> Umeaboy: that command should return immediately
<Umeaboy> Nope. No difference.
<nacc> Umeaboy: you can try the curl first, with no | and see if the curl is returning
<Umeaboy> However if I do just the curl part without adding afterwards I see the public key.
<Umeaboy> So the apt-key add part is nothing working apparently.
<Umeaboy> Now what?
<Umeaboy> Switching | with && doesn't change anything.
<Umeaboy> And these instructions are written for Debian. I thought Debian and Ubuntu have the same code base.
<leftyfb> Umeaboy: it works for me
<leftyfb> Umeaboy: wget https://repo.skype.com/data/SKYPE-GPG-KEY
<th0r> Umeaboy, wget works, curl doesn't
<leftyfb> Umeaboy: if that downloads, then try: cat SKYPE-GPG-KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<leftyfb> th0r: curl worked for m
<leftyfb> me
<th0r> leftyfb, curl returned the key onscreen for me, wget saved it to a file
<leftyfb> right
<leftyfb> so both are functioning as normal
<th0r> leftyfb, yes, but I think the pipe will wait until the download is finished, at which time there is nothing to pipe
<th0r> leftyfb, but this is an old install, on an old machine, with an even older operator <smile>
<leftyfb> no, it'll pipe what it downloads to apt-key as it should
<leftyfb> again, it works for me
<pavlos> worked for me but note sudo may prompt you for auth ...
<Umeaboy> gpg: could not find any valid OpenPGP data.
<Umeaboy> That's the answer I got.
<Umeaboy> The key seems to be in my $HOME thou.
<Umeaboy> Now I got it.
<Umeaboy> Had to remove the current key from the Authentications tab.
<Umeaboy> And then manually add the downloaded one.
<Umeaboy> No errors now during update.
<Hitechcg> Anyone know why Ubuntu switched from using a unionfs to using aufs for the CD image between 16.04.1 and 16.04.2?
<Hitechcg> Strikes me as a weird change for a .2 release
<Cust0sLimen> hi
<Cust0sLimen> I'm pretty tired of this kernel problems with 17.04
<Cust0sLimen> is there some alternative older kernel I can use ?
<Hitechcg> Cust0sLimen: 16.04.2?
<Cust0sLimen> Hitechcg, how can I use that kernel on 17.04 ?
<Hitechcg> you might have to download and install a few .debs
<Hitechcg> not sure if the LTS kernel is in the 17.04 repos
<Cust0sLimen> I will try liquorix I guess
<Hitechcg> Cust0sLimen: do 'apt search linux-image lts' in a terminal
<Umeaboy> Cust0sLimen: What kind of problem?
<Cust0sLimen> Hitechcg, nothing
<Hitechcg> not even any that say "Transitional package"?
<Cust0sLimen> not I can't find bug Umeaboy
<Cust0sLimen> hang on
<Umeaboy> sudo apt-cache search linux-image works better.
<Hitechcg> anyways, yeah, you can try liquorix or the vanilla LTS kernel
<Hitechcg> Umeaboy: you don't need sudo, and that will show a whole bunch of useless stuff like the lowlatency kernel
<Umeaboy> I had some graphical issues with Unity in 17.04.
<Umeaboy> I'm so glad that Canonical is ditching Unity for Gnome. :)
<Hitechcg> wow really?
<Umeaboy> Yeah.
<Hitechcg> gj lol
<Hitechcg> rip ubuntu
<Hitechcg> not like unity isn't shit anyways
<Umeaboy> They even ditched Ubuntu Touch.
<Umeaboy> I prefer Cinnamon or MATE myself.
<Hitechcg> I'm probably going to switch to MATE on Arch
<Hitechcg> because I'm sick of Ubuntu breaking things
<Umeaboy> I'm on Mageia AND Ubuntu and I use Cinnamon and MATE on both. :)
<Hitechcg> Honestly I could probably live without a DE and just a WM at this point
<Hitechcg> but I don't want to
<Umeaboy> Ubuntu is good if you want to use something that's well supported and you can find help anytime. I believe you can even hire a technician from Canonical to fix an uregnt problem.
 * YankDownUnder likes WindowMaker...simple, mature...fast...
<Umeaboy> urgent
<bazhang> Hitechcg, lets take the offtopic chatter elsewhere please
<Hitechcg> lol help
<Hitechcg> last time I was trying to get help in here some idiot tried to convince me my hard drive was failing
<Umeaboy> Ouch!
<Hitechcg> when in reality it was a kernel bug
<Umeaboy> That hurt!
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hitechcg> a notorious one too, where Linux will hard freeze on baytrail
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> The only time something in Ubuntu freezes for me is when I browse thru the various webcasts on Periscope.
<Umeaboy> Java issue as it prompts me that Java is making my computer slow.....
<Umeaboy> And I'm using the nightly of Firefox.
<bazhang> Umeaboy, lets work on those issues then, rahter than just talking about them at length here
<hhkk> hi
<Umeaboy> hhkk: Hi!
<Umeaboy> bazhang: Well, I want to narrow it down to NOT being a problem with the cpu.
<Umeaboy> And the laptop is quite good.
<Umeaboy> ASUS N550JK.
<YankDownUnder> bazhang, I actually have a pertinent question - it's been niggling at me this morning...one of my VM's is Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.2 - the kernel version is 4.8 -> whereas my "working desktop" of Ubuntu 16.04.2 is only on 4.4...curious about that...
<Aginor> Umeaboy: Umeå? :D
<bazhang> Umeaboy, narrow down what exactly: slowness or what
<Umeaboy> Aginor: Ja. :)
<Umeaboy> YankDownUnder: Well what repos are you using on both?
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: HWE ? as " sysop@x1604:~$ uname -r >> 4.4.0-77-generic " on a stock install .
<Umeaboy> If you're using Backports on any of them, that might explain it.
<Umeaboy> bazhang: Firefox just gets darker for a while and then comes back unfrozen and I get prompted that a script is not working properly making Firefox slow.....
<Umeaboy> That happens only when I browse at https://www.periscope.tv/
<bazhang> Umeaboy, why are you using the nightly for ff
<YankDownUnder> Bashing-om, The latest VM of Ubuntu Gnome (16.04.2) - has the normal repos with partner/universe/restricted enabled...the "working Ubuntu" desktop *does* have backports (for KDE testing) and all the "normal" repos enabled...plus additional repos for VirtualBox and all that lovely stuff...just curious...it ain't killing me, really...
<hhkk> hi
<bazhang> hhkk,  did you have an ubuntu support issue
<hhkk> not yet
<hhkk> I'm just a newbie for ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: Uh Huh .. had to pull the 4.8 kernel from somewhere .
<Umeaboy> bazhang: Because I have the same issue with the latest stable as well.
<Umeaboy> And I like to see what's coming. :)
<YankDownUnder> Bashing-om, Something to "research" when all else becomes un-entertaining or boring, hmm...not like it's going to affect anything I am working on...just testing...as I'm putting some serious thought into making the "Ubuntu Gnome" desktop a nice alternative for my clients...hmm...
<Umeaboy> Even if it means that something else in it will break.
<bazhang> Umeaboy, you have many types of very on the edge/testing/proposed items
<Umeaboy> Yeah.
<bazhang> thats the problem
<Umeaboy> I still want to see the future solutions and test them so that FF becomes even MORE stable. :)
<Umeaboy> I don't mind crashes.
<Umeaboy> It's the freezing part I don't like as much.
<bazhang> Umeaboy, well, thats an issue for mozilla
<bazhang> Umeaboy, running all the very latest of kde/ff/etc, that have not been tested together is entirely your issue
<bazhang> Umeaboy, you should see if freenode has any mozilla dev channels, and reprot issues to them
<bazhang>  /msg alis list mozilla  Umeaboy to find them
<Umeaboy> bazhang: Already a step ahead of you. :)
<Umeaboy> #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Umeaboy> :)
<Blakes5> #ubuntu
<Blakes5> Hi
<bazhang> Umeaboy, in future posts of slowness etc, be sure to mention at the very outset the particulars of what all proposed/testing you are using
<th34lch3m1st> hi, what can I do for images vertically streched on a laptop with 16.04?
<konrados> nacc, thank you very much! I deleted some stuff, and now I'm able to write to the disk
<konrados> Bashing-om ^
<leftyfb> th34lch3m1st: set your resolution properly
<Bashing-om> konrados: No doubt that 'df' was not lieing ..just still do not know what to make of the numbers .
<th34lch3m1st> leftyfb thanks for reply. I already tried that, no matter what resolution I set, images stay stretched...
<Barones> I have a software running on wine that can't access sock_raw, and the app needs it do check devices on the network? How can I allow wine to access sock_raw?
<Umeaboy> Barones: Check which ports it needs access to and open those in the firewall.
<Umeaboy> Also check with tcpdump/wireshark that something is coming back in on those ports to your PC
<Barones> Umeaboy, The ports are open, the aplication can't create a socket because dont have permissions to call sock_raw
<Umeaboy> Have you done winecfg?
<th34lch3m1st> leftyfb with w10 I'm pretty sure was everything ok with images...now, display has a funny native resolution (1366x768, not perfect 16:9 ratio...)...so I'm thinking...
<Barones> no
<Barones> I'll try
<Guest27061> th34lch3m1st: thats a perfectly 16:9
<th34lch3m1st> leftyfb it could be a misconfigured driver....?
<th34lch3m1st> Guest 1366/768=1.7786   16:9=1.7778 .......
<Guest27061> th34lch3m1st: since there is nothing like 1/10 pixel...
<th34lch3m1st> Guest27061 you're right man
<w9qbj> many programs I run give me "Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "hcengine",", is there an easy to 'solve' this problem/warning?
<th34lch3m1st> Guest27061 w10 draw perfect circle on this 1366x768 display, and ubuntu show elliptical circle (strecthed vertically)....
<Guest27061> th34lch3m1st: have a screenshot of that?
<th34lch3m1st> Guest27061 give me a min I will do it
<pythongeek> Hi. I installed the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package. fc-list | grep -i "arial" returns several results. However, fc-match Arial returns the liberation sans font. Any ideas why this is happening? I've tried sudo fc-cache.
<th34lch3m1st> Guest27061 imgur.com/a/eJ63i
<vex8ion> Hello... I have read that linux can be suseptible to viruses now. What is the best antivirus, free that is, to use? Thanks in advance...
<bazhang> !virus | vex8ion
<ubottu> vex8ion: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<leftyfb> vex8ion: I'm not sure where you heard that. It's not impossible, but if you're acquiring viruses on linux, you're doing something severely wrong
<skubrick> vex8ion, parsimony
<vex8ion> bazhang: thanks
<leftyfb> vex8ion: short answer is, you don't need one
<skubrick> vex8ion, what about  clamav?
<thyriaen> Hi, i am using a ThinkPad with integrated HD Graphics and i would like to install the newest drivers - how can i do about that ?
<skubrick> bazhang, !!!
<vex8ion> leftyfb: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/free-linux-antivirus-programs/ <<<from here
<thyriaen> the intel pages sends me to https://01.org/linuxgraphics where i dont really see a way to get the newest graphics drivers
<vex8ion> skubrick: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/free-linux-antivirus-programs/ <<<it was the first listed here...
<skubrick> vex8ion, cool
<leftyfb> vex8ion: you can ignore all of that
<skubrick> vex8ion, tks
<leftyfb> vex8ion: installing chkrootkit and rkunter wouldn't hurt if it makes you feel better
<leftyfb> "antivirus software is a must for any computer. With the prevalence of malware and viruses, it’s essential to have maximum protection."
<leftyfb> zero basis
<vex8ion> thank all the info is great and I'll do some more reading...
<skubrick> leftyfb, why "you can ignore all of that"?..
<Bashing-om> !virus | vex8ion
<ubottu> vex8ion: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<leftyfb> I'm not saying it's not possible, but again, if you're running into viruses on your linux desktop, you're doing something severely wrong
<skubrick> leftyfb, I understand it's a marketing assumption, rather than technical?
<leftyfb> yep
<vex8ion> leftyfb: not running into them, Set my mom up with Ubuntu and it is new for both of us and am just trying to be sure her system doesn't have issues before I can get back and fix anything...
<leftyfb> vex8ion: she won't get any viruses
<leftyfb> vex8ion: for remote help though, you could install teamviewer
<bobdobbs> I'm using Filezilla on ubuntu 16.04. When using the default ubuntu desktop environment, some elements of the UI wont work. For one, the delete button is unresponsive, but only within Filezilla.
<skubrick> leftyfb, but Android had proven that - very nasty things can occur on a "Linux" environment
<bobdobbs> it works fine if I use another deskop manager
<YankDownUnder> ...and Chrome remote desktop...and Remina...
<vex8ion> leftyfb: Granny says thank you!!! lol that eases her mind...
<leftyfb> skubrick: this isn't Android we're talking about
<skubrick> dunno, dunno... still: parsimony and good sense may be the best
<leftyfb> YankDownUnder: remmina requires poking holes in firewalls and I have found doesn't work as well as teamviewer
<skubrick> leftyfb, thats why I put the quotes on "Linux" - but the kernel is common - I think we can go all nite long w/ this - I better stop
<bobdobbs> also the arrow buttons are unresponsive within filezilla as well
<YankDownUnder> leftyfb, Chrome remote desktop doesn't require that...
<leftyfb> YankDownUnder: nope, but it requires both ends to be running chrome
<leftyfb> YankDownUnder: teamviewer works from a web client, cross-platform desktop client or cross-platform mobile client
<YankDownUnder> leftyfb, For me - from a biz perspective, I'd have my preference for using Remina as it's NOT a corporate product...it's FOSS and easy enough to configure - firewall wise as well - for a deployed Ubuntu system...along with basic "ssh" - which works even better...no clutter and no fuss...IMHO and in working practice...(time is money...)
<skubrick> tks, bye
<leftyfb> YankDownUnder: teamviewer is way less fuss, but sure ... to each their own
<leftyfb> YankDownUnder: I support dozens of desktop customers on all types of OS's ... all running teamviewer. No holes poked in firewalls, no local ssh accounts/keys, no ip address/dyndns and no searching for multiple versions of VNC for every OS out there
<leftyfb> I can get a txt from someone and login on my phone immediately
<leftyfb> for some customers, they only run the single exe file on their desktop when they need help because they don't want to install anything or keep it running. Another advantage
<GPHemsley> Could somebody look at my bug and help it get into the right hands? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kernel/+bug/1689951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1689951 in Ubuntu "System locks up unrecoverably after CPU soft lockup" [Undecided,New]
<GPHemsley> It's becoming extremely inconvenient
<kalebris> hello, stupid question but I can´t seem to find an answer to it on google, but what is replacing unity-control-center in 17.04? there seems to be only a few things i can set there, I assume there is some central control panel of sorts, i just can´t seem to find it
<darthanubis> kalebris, depends on your DE choice. it would seem the default would be  Gnome Command Center
<kalebris> i have ubuntu studio
<kalebris> i will check out gnome command center
<kalebris> thanks for the info
<croz> Is it normal for the shasum of the ubuntu download to be different? Just start a new one?
<croz> Where can I find the shasum on the ubuntu website so i can compare it to the one my terminal on mac gives me from the shasum command?
<stevwills> is this the end of ubuntu
<Bashing-om> croz: Must match : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes . Also there is the md5sum method .
<croz> thanks Bashing-om
<croz> :D
<Bashing-om> croz: Glad2assist :)
<arooni> can i run gnome shell extensions like https://github.com/sgaraud/gnome-extension-taskwarrior ;; within ubuntu 16.04 (vanilla installation)?
<someone_> Hi , I have a problem
<someone_> I have already deleted an important file before few minutes and I did not restart the computer and I want recovery this file how I can I used "shift+delete"
<PipeItToDevNull> someone_, How did you delete it
<someone_> by mistake using shift and delete
<someone_> Is there any way because I know that OS does not remove the files from Hard drive it just remove index pointer of that file
<PipeItToDevNull> Someone else may know more than me on recovery of files
<someone_> Guys I need help I worked on that diagram for an hour , I need that file
<dude42> someone_, there is a tool called ddrescue you may try
<someone_> Ok
<dude42> might want to download it on another machine
<dude42> and use it on your drive
<Bashing-om> someone_: Maybe extundelete ?
<Bashing-om> !info extundelete xenial | someone_
<ubottu> someone_: extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1 (xenial), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<someone_> I'm afraid from trying different tools , How I can apply the tool only on the folder that was contain the file . I don't want using the tool on whole partition .
<someone_> I want perfect command for this with lowest risks
<zeno_> any body ?
<p177bot> hello
<zeno_> Hi~
<zeno_> i want regist a name on free node ,how could i do this
<Bashing-om> !register | zeno_
<ubottu> zeno_: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<someone_> ubottu , Bashing-om : How I can restore with "extundelete --restore-file " ? I get this message : "extundelete: Error parsing command-line options."How I can restore "with extundelete --restore-file " ? I get this message : "extundelete: Error parsing command-line options."
<ubottu> someone_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shaan> guys can anyone assisst me ive got a very weird issue, ive got ubuntu 16.04 LTS for some reason yestorday my left click stopped working altogether on the laptop
<Shaan> can anyone suggest what might be a good way to resolve this issue
<someone_> Bashing-om : How I can restore with "extundelete --restore-file " ? I get this message : "extundelete: Error parsing command-line options."How I can restore "with extundelete --restore-file " ? I got this message : "extundelete: Error parsing command-line options."
<Bashing-om> someone_: I have not used to the tool, may not be much help . Let me see what the man page says about supplying a file name .
<zeno_> @Shaan your mouse is broken?
<someone_> Ok thanks
<Shaan> zeno_: i do not think so, its a built in mouse on the laptop
<Bashing-om> someone_: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/options.html . Looks like just give the tool a path and file name .
<zeno_> oh, you can try a click with another mouse, such as bluetooth mouse
<zeno_> @Shaan
<someone_> I have read this page but I did not understand
<zeno_> @Shaan you can try a click with another mouse, such as  bluetooth mouse
<someone_> I wrote like this I don't know where is the error "extundelete --restore-file /home/ub16/D/StateDiagram"
<zeno_> @Shaan then ,you'll know your mouse on the laptop is good or not
<someone_> I wrote like this I don't know where is the error "extundelete --restore-file /home/ub16/D/StateDiagram"
<Bashing-om> someone_: A path is the way to a file from the 'root' directory . example /boot/grub  and we want the target here as grub.cfg . so the <path>/<file> would be /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<Shaan> zeno
<Bashing-om> someone_: Looks valid IF the case is cirrect is the directory and in the file name . linux is case sensitive where StateDiagram does not equal statediagram .
<someone_> the Error is Error parsing command-line options.
<hatteram> hey everyone
<Bashing-om> someone_: Terminal command ' ls -al /home/ub16/D/ ; returns positive ?
<hatteram> ##
<someone_> yes it returns all files in that folder
<kalebris> Bashing-om, usually commands return 0 if they are running without an error
<kalebris> so  ´ls -al /home/ub16/D >/dev/null; echo $?´ should produce a 0 if the directory exists
<Bashing-om> someone_: Then I would question the file name . as per : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/extundelete.1.html should work .
<someone_> Bashing-om finally I have Known how I can writing the command : the command should be like this : "sudo extundelete /dev/sda2 --restore-file /home/ub16/D/StateDiagram"
<someone_> but there is long warning message
<someone_> What I should do ?
<Bashing-om> someone_: paste the warning to a pastebin site so we see what you see . Then we give best advise .
<someone_> NOTICE: Extended attributes are not restored.
<someone_> WARNING: EXT3_FEATURE_INCOMPAT_RECOVER is set.
<someone_> The partition should be unmounted to undelete any files without further data loss.
<someone_> If the partition is not currently mounted, this message indicates
<someone_> it was improperly unmounted, and you should run fsck before continuing.
<someone_> If you decide to continue, extundelete may overwrite some of the deleted
<someone_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24585017/
<Bashing-om> someone_: Boot up a liveDVD(USB) and run the command from there so the target partition is not mounted .
<someone_> but I'm afraid I lost all my files and home
<Bashing-om> someone_: You hit y, even after seeing the warning ??
<someone_> no
<someone_> n
<Bashing-om> someone_: Then nothing was done . hit n to terminate gracefully .
<someone_> Ok , I will using testdisk tool . I think it is safer
<Bashing-om> someone_: Your call : http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step ; http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ .
<someone_> Ok thank you so much Mr.Billy
<tekisui> 18 is next stable version ?
<Bashing-om> someone_: I try . but we are not home free yet .
<lotuspsychje> tekisui: 18.04 next LTS
<tekisui> ahh ok
<tekisui> :)
<tekisui> xie xie
<Bashing-om> tekisui: 18.04 is the next Long Term Support release . All releases are "stable" when released .
<someone_> Bashing-om What did you mean ?
<Bashing-om> someone_: I have not been a lot of help - you do not have your file back yet . when you do get it then we will be " home free " . ( An American expression )
<amosbird> hello, I just did some testing about terminal job control : https://paste.wentropy.com/zAcW . The foreground.txt is empty at the end. Why?
<cinvoke> SwedeMike: THX!
<Almoxarife> i was trying to help in the install of nvidia driver on xenial, this system had full disk encryption set from install, seems with novo(opensource driver) user could enter pass to decrypt drive, with nvidia driver the thing went black screen, is there some trick to having full disk encrypt and nvidia driver?
<Almoxarife> the driver was 375
<Bashing-om> Almoxarife: and the card ? let's insure the correct diver was chossen .
<Almoxarife> Bashing-om: according to ubuntu-drivers devices the recommend was 375, i forget now which card it was
<Bashing-om> Almoxarife: System is pretty smart . 96% certainty that it is correct to say 375 . So how did you install the driver ?
<Almoxarife> Bashing-om: via driver install
<BlakBeerd> if i installed a bittorent client using the terminal/repositories, how do i select that client to run in firefox for magnet links? where is it installed?
<Bashing-om> Almoxarife: Should have installed then no issue . Is this a EFI system where 'secure boot' needs to be disbled ?
<Almoxarife> Bashing-om: i did not verify that portion, would that only effect the nvidia driver and not novo?
<Bashing-om> Almoxarife: Affirmative as the nvidia blob is proprietary .. and EFI may interceed here .
<Almoxarife> Bashing-om: ok, lesson learned, i'll keep that in mind, thnks
<Bashing-om> Almoxarife: We all have to adjust to a world of EFI - can you boot now with ' nomodeset' ?
<Almoxarife> Bashing-om: it was not mine, was helping, i luckily am on pre-uefi where it counts and where uefi is concerned i have opensource drivers installed
<Almoxarife> Bashing-om: although the answer is yes, he could regain control of system via grub fallsafe
<Bashing-om> Almoxarife: K .. good luck - hard work to fix maybe as easy as diabling fast boot and setting the system to r/w in recovery . then in terminal purge nvidia, and ' ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<vlab> is anyone able to get adsm running on 16.04.2?
<vlab> openjk version "1.8.0_131"
<juniour> Hi
<zeno^> you  zhong guo ren ma?
<zeno^> wo  zhe ubuntu mei fa shu zhong wen , zen me ban ?
<SwedeMike> !cn | zeno^
<ubottu> zeno^: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zeno^> @ubottu  are U kidding me ?
<SwedeMike> zeno^: this is an english speaking channel.
<zeno^> oh  guys how can I input Chiness simple by ibus?
<zeno^> it just doesn't work
<zeno^> @SwedeMike could you please give me some advice?
<SwedeMike> zeno^: if I had an idea, I whould have told you.
<zeno^> @SwdeMike Thank you all the same.
<comp5> эй
<comp5> сукав
<comp5> петухи
<comp5> вы на кого
<ducasse> !ru | comp5
<ubottu> comp5: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<comp5> ТЫ
<comp5> ПЕС
<comp5> Я
<comp5> ИЕ
<comp5> ЕЬЕ
<comp5> ХАТУ
<rougeopium> channel
<rougeopium> channel 1
<rougeopium> hello
<rougeopium> anybody here?
<ducasse> !ask | rougeopium
<ubottu> rougeopium: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rougeopium> who is chinese?
<comp5> HELLO
<comp5> MY DEAR FRIEND
<comp5> I VINESY YOUR HATA
<comp5> SUKA
<rougeopium> ok
<rougeopium> quit
<CrazyTux> hello, is wannacry going to affect Linux OS?
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: dont start trolling again here please
<CrazyTux> no. I am not trolling. I am just curious.
<ducasse> CrazyTux: is your ban lifted?
<CrazyTux> I am using Ubuntu now. Just wanted to know whether I am safe or not.
<CrazyTux> ducasse, I think so.
<ducasse> CrazyTux: what does that mean?
<CrazyTux> I just want to know whether I am safe or not. If not what precautions do I need to take.
<ducasse> CrazyTux: if you are evading your ban, please leave.
<bambanx> How i can use grep for find a string on the current folder and the subfolders and highlight the match on the results? thanks
<lotuspsychje> !grep | bambanx
<ubottu> bambanx: grep is a command-line tool that finds a string in a file or a stream. Grep can be recursive through directories and searches can be simple or complex. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<ducasse> CrazyTux: i've told you before - don't pm me
<akik_> bambanx: use find to look for strings in directory names
<bambanx> akik_, thanks , do you know the command ?
<akik_> bambanx: find directory -iname "*string*"
<bambanx> akik_, that highlight the match?
<akik_> bambanx: directory is the starting dir
<bambanx> akik_, its recursive in the subfolders?
<akik_> bambanx: what do you mean highlight? it'll only print the matching dirs
<akik_> bambanx: yes
<bambanx> the files
<bambanx> when the string match
<akik_> bambanx: you can add "| grep string" after the find command
<bambanx> akik_, so why not use grep for find it? some like this grep -Hrn 'search term' path/to/files
<akik_> bambanx: i thought you were trying to look for dir names
<bambanx> oh ok akik_
<bambanx> akik_, thanks anyway for your kind help.
<lotuspsychje> bambanx: grep is more an addon to find strings/patterns
<bambanx> lotuspsychje, ok thanks you
<lotuspsychje> bambanx: there is also, the whereis command to find stuff
<bambanx> i will check
<bambanx> but grep worked for me
<lotuspsychje> bambanx: man find, man whereis, man grep for more info
<hhzhk> thx
<lotuspsychje> hhzhk: can we help you mate?
<bambanx> lotuspsychje, thanks bro
<hhzhk> I have no qestions just now
<hhzhk> thx
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> I use `dpkg -s` to see if a package is installed, how do I see if a `build-dep` for pkg_name has been run?
<momomo> anyone know of a tool to print/generate a pdf to non copy and paste images that are inside a pdf? This is to prevent copying and pasting of text from the pdf.
<curly_brace> will any printer plug into an ubuntu os, operate without installation?
<curly_brace> i mean without the use of an installation cd?
<curly_brace> like a plug and play
<erto> hello what's the command in ubuntu to autoupdate all drivers? it was like sudo apt-get drivers autoupgrade
<erto> i forgot it
<curly_brace> i think it's only sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<sorinello> Hello. How can I set a systemwide proxy from CLI in Ubuntu ? I'd like to set it system wide so I don't have to configure each app to use the proxy
<erto> curly_brace: that was not, two days ago someone here told me to use a command to upgrade drivers and i got nvidia drivers too
<curly_brace> oh, ok. let's just wait for someone to answer your query.
<erto> i hope someone knows it :/
<ducasse> erto: 'apt update && apt full-upgrade' will upgrade every package on your system, including drivers
<erto> ducasse: i don't think it's the one i need. that's could be useful if i have already all drivers and i want to update them
<ducasse> erto: you mean you want to _install_ drivers, not update them?
<erto> ducasse: yes, i just installed ubuntu and it has no drivers (like vga drivers)
<ducasse> erto: then you need to say that, you asked about upgrading. 'sudo apt update && sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'
<erto> ducasse: thanks you
<ducasse> erto: afterwards you just update as normal with apt full-upgrade
<erto> ducasse: is it possible that apt full-upgrade could try to install the latest version of ubuntu?
<ducasse> erto: no, not possible. unless you manually screw up sources.list first, you would need to know what you were doing.
<erto> ducasse: thanks you again
<ducasse> erto: np
<Guest29311> hello
<RougeOpium> whois parlos
<computer2000> Hello, Hi, I have strange artefacts under ubuntu using v4l2 and gstreamer, see here https://youtu.be/YBWVWCoPvU4 - can anyone help me?
 * RougeOpium jumps
<RougeOpium> ls
<RougeOpium> #oschina
<hendry> how do I make sure the Ubuntu machine I'm on doesn't upgrade to 17 and stays at the LTS 16.x ?
<hendry> It's on 16.10 currently. Just want it to be stable and easy to maintain.
<ducasse> hendry: if you're on 16.10 you *need* to upgrade to 17.04 pretty soon, it's going eol in a month
<ducasse> hendry: 16.04 is lts
<hendry> ducasse: oh, there isn't much choice in the matter? could i downgrade to 16.04 or is it better to go for 17.04?
<ducasse> hendry: you can't downgrade, you would need to reinstall.
<ducasse> hendry: eol means end of support, no more security or bugfix updates etc
<hendry> ducasse: so to get to 17.04 via the cli, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<erto> is it dangerous to change the language of the ubuntu system? once it didn't recognize link of home, etc inside nautilus
<ducasse> hendry: also, if you upgrade to 17.04, that will need to be upgraded to 17.10 in 6-9 months, and 17.10 will need to be upgraded to 18.04 which is the next lts
<ducasse> hendry: you upgrade with do-release-upgrade
<ducasse> hendry: dist-upgrade is just for regular updates
<hendry> ducasse: thank you!
<ducasse> hendry: np
<hendry> ducasse: ok, sounds like i have a rocky road to LTS.
<ducasse> hendry: unless you reinstall and stay on 16.04 until 18.04
<hendry> machine is remote, not much i can do now except go with it
<RahulAN> Hi all
<RahulAN> i am trying to build libinput
<RahulAN> it is saying check >= 0.9.10
<RahulAN> do we have apt with check
<ducasse> right. in that case my best advice is to avoid ppas, and upgrades should go smoother. but still, be aware that you should use dist-upgrade, not upgrade
<ducasse> hendry: ^^
<RahulAN> I am not getting any good advice from google .. :(
<hendry> ducasse: thanks again!
<ducasse> hendry: np
<carbon-cabron> kb90
<hendry> what's the typical google-chrome-unstable package name in Ubuntu?
<oerheks> hendry, chrome ? or chromium ?
<ducasse> hendry: chrome is not in ubuntu
<oerheks> beta chrome https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/beta.html?platform=linux this will add a repo + keys
<wch> aaaa
<oerheks> i cannot find chromium beta/testing ..
<Younder> that blink engine is a bit twitchie these days. Lot of internal remods. Just a warning. It is not at it's most stable.
<Younder> Good old Firefox has been a bit more reliable of late
<Younder> (blink engine is used in Chromium and Opera)
<oerheks> Younder +1
<ukasz_> jest tu ktoś z polski?
<oerheks> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<oerheks> ukasz_, this channel is english only.
<ukasz_> ok
<ukasz_> thx
<TheBaan> Hi
<rajat_jk> hi. what is difference between /bin/bash and /bin/sh user ?
<rajat_jk> from the user end
<ducasse> rajat_jk: two different shells
<ducasse> rajat_jk: /bin/sh is dash
<rajat_jk> i creted user on ubuntu and confussed what they assigned for  /bin/bash and /bin/sh user
<rajat_jk> i think first i need to get more knowledge about thus
<rajat_jk> thanks
<NeRoboto> Howzit, all. Anyone know where I can get a copy of the Wanna Cry Virus?
<Younder> Dash is as the name implies faster that Bash. It make the startup quicker. Most script writes use Bash
<ducasse> !ot | NeRoboto
<ubottu> NeRoboto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oerheks> NeRoboto, not here.
<NeRoboto> Yessir.
<Younder> NeRoboto, You lost the auction ;)
<Younder> The NSA wholesale is going on somewhere else
<NeRoboto> Could you give me directions to the sale, Younder?
<ducasse> !alis | NeRoboto try this
<ubottu> NeRoboto try this: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<oerheks> NeRoboto, http://www.bing.com/search?q=wannacry+buy , now stop this silly questions
<Younder> I remember when the USA accidentally dropped 2 nukes on Spain. (Back in the 70's and the didn't detonate.) Most embarrassing, but it didn't really change anything.
<stalkersAZE34> exit
<RahulAN> any one knows how can i install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libwacom this library using apt
<Younder> This new wannaCry reminds me of that. Like loosing a couple of persing missiles
<RahulAN> Now it is installing old one
<oerheks> !ot | younder not suitable for ubuntu support
<ubottu> younder not suitable for ubuntu support: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oerheks> RahulAN, i think you want libwacom2 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libwacom2
<RahulAN> oerheks: But i need greater than 0.18-1
<ducasse> !latest | RahulAN
<ubottu> RahulAN: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<RahulAN> i have 16.04
<oerheks> RahulAN, upgrade to yakkety? or build it yourself?
<RahulAN> I think i have to build it by mysel
<RahulAN> *myself
<ducasse> RahulAN: if you do, that is outside what is supported here
<RahulAN> ducasse: Okk :)
<Younder> Well the Ubuntu release on KiCad lacked support for gspice the circuit emulator, Had to build it from scratch. Cost me a day. Much annoyed
<afancy1> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 17.04, but I found there is some problem with the DNS. For example, when I open Gmail, it says "mail.google.com’s server DNS address could not be found.". Could anybody help? thanks!
<Younder> afancy1, You are not connecting that DNS to the net
<afancy1> also, I am not able to open other webisite, and it has been showing "resolving host"
<afancy1> I think there is some problem with the Networkmanager in Ubuntu 17.04
<Younder> Anyhow stock ubuntu doesn't have a full DNS server
<Younder> Are you sure that is what you are using?
<afancy1> I am using DHCP
<ducasse> afancy1: edit /etc/systemd/resolved.conf, remove the # in front of 'DNSSEC=allow-downgrade', and replace 'allow-downgrade' with 'off'
<ikonia> afancy1: how are you opening gmail
<afancy1> I think it may be the bug of Ubuntu 17.04
<Younder> Wel all are. Not static IP's
<ikonia> afancy1: I'm pretty sure not resolving google addresses is not a bug in ubuntu
<Younder> No relation between that and DNS though
<minimec> RahulAN: If you want to build the library yoursef, I would use 'sudo apt build-dep libwacom-dev' to get all the dependencies for your build. Maybe also install 'checkinstall' and use 'sudo checkinstall' instead 'sudo make install' when you finished compiling. That would give you a 'handy' deb package of your built library.
<Younder> You can try setting SHCP t use te google DNS server. That usually works. However this is a stop-gap messuse. Don't leave it there. It is loaded enough already-
<RahulAN> minimec: Wow great :) I will try this too
<Younder> DHCP
<anchnk> hi, i've installed apt-build and finally didn't need it so I removed it
<anchnk> however now when I am doing apt update I do have warnings about files not found in /var/cache/apt-build/ folders ?
<ducasse> anchnk: try 'apt purge apt-build'
<anchnk> ducasse thx a lot did the trick :)
<Younder> So I guess from next year we are all going back to a gnome GUI. No more Aptitude.
<ducasse> Younder: why would you need to abandon a terminal-based program because the desktop changes?
<Younder> ducasse, you don't. What do you mean?
<ducasse> Younder: you said 'no more aptitude'
<bazhang> Younder, unity going away has no connection to aptitude
<Younder> Sorry my wires got crossed
<GeC> I have a question about networking. I did a reinstall of ubuntu server 16.04 (the last one only completed half on a distupgrade and since it was running for over 10 years I decided it was a good idea to reinstall) and my networkmanager does not connect with my wifi. nmtui-connect does not show any networks. iwlist wlan0 scanning does show all wifi networks in the neighborhood. Wifi does connect during
<GeC> installation and does also connects when I ifdown wlan0; wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf; After that everything works as hoped for until reboot. Does anyone has suggestions how to solve this problem?
<Younder> Ah wireless
<GeC> :)
<GeC> utp worked from the start
<Younder> GeC, what you did would be temporary
<Younder> GeC: so it is a desktop version you are using..
<Younder> GeC: What network card are you using
<Younder> ?
<GeC> Younder: I installed ubuntu-server which secondairy acts as mediaplayer so I installed xubuntu-desktop using apt
<Vamp898> Hi, i built a deb package which compiles and works fine on ubuntu xenial. Now i want to built that package too for 14.04 which worked fine when installing using dpkg. But apt doesn't recognize which version is for 14.04 and which is for 16.04. Is there a way to tell for which distribution the build is for?
<Younder> Well ubuntu server doeesn't use network-manager
<Younder> You have to set it all up manually
<woodrag> pure-ftp is operating in passive mode with a passive port-range 50000-50100. When a client logs on, he is connected to port 52786 and later on to 26135.... I don't understand this......
<GeC> Younder: Good to know. I prefer to use /etc/network/interfaces (since that is what I used before). Although when I start it (ifup wlan0), it keeps hanging on DCHP_REQUEST
<Younder> use wpa_cli
<GeC> Younder: The machine is a Foxconn NetBox-nT330i with Atheros AR8131M
<GeC> Younder: Where can I best configure that to run it on boot?
<Younder> Those can be a bit twitchie
<woodrag> pure-ftp is operating in passive mode with a passive port-range 50000-50100. When a client logs on, he is connected to port 52786 and later on to 26135.... I don't understand this...... can anyone give me a clue?
<Younder> I put it in /etc/rc.local
<ducasse> !patience | woodrag
<ubottu> woodrag: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<woodrag> ;-)
<GeC> Younder: Thnx! I'm going to give it a shot
<cableguy> team
<cableguy> when you edit ur users ~/.bashrc file
<cableguy> in what part of the file you put in ur custom export path lines
<Younder> The bottom
<cableguy> so i add export PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games" at the very end
<cableguy> and save
<Younder> Yes
<cableguy> and then run simple command like ls
<cableguy> i get something like
<Younder> Not that it amtters much
<cableguy> The command could not be located because '/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<cableguy> but i have that in my file
<cableguy> so whats up with that
<Younder> check out /etc/environment it should be there
<cableguy> im with non admin acc and have no sudo permissions
<cableguy> so i can run stuff only in my $home dir
<pynki> are you allowed to access /bin?
<cableguy> yea
<Younder> well /bin should be available
<cableguy> what do i do in bin
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Younder> I have a ~/bin where I put my shell scrips
<cableguy> oh wiat i can nano /etc/environment
<cableguy> and it has only one line in the file
<cableguy> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<cableguy> so it looks good
<pynki> but you cannot save the changes i hope
<cableguy> so why im getting those errors
<Younder> Probably a PATY yes
<cableguy> wait so maybe i need to add export before it
<pynki> that does 'echo $PATH' shows you?
<cableguy>  Error writing /etc/environment: Permission denied
<Younder> Do you have a PATH in ~/BAsHRC which overrides it. That would do it. -It works like a cascading style sheet
<cableguy> nevermind, cant save
<cableguy> echo path gives /users/user.com/bin:/usr/bin:/bin
<pynki> cableguy, and you are not able to run 'ls'?
<cableguy> well its working for now
<cableguy> after running export PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin for session
<cableguy> but i added the export paths in my user ~bashrc so shouldnt it override the global
<pynki> are you using bash?
<Younder> You might want to tut them first: PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:$PATH instead so they get scanned first
<cableguy> pynki, what u mea
<cableguy> mean*
<pynki> cableguy, if you are not using bash then .bashrc will not be raed
<cableguy> then what am i using
<pynki> i do not know, thats why i am asking
<cableguy> so how do i know what im using
<cableguy> im just logged in with putty
<Younder> heard of ssh?
<cableguy> well thats what u connect with
<lurklurk> is installing to /usr/local/bin/ a no-no?
<pynki> can you paste me line 5 of your .bashrc?
<pynki> @cableguy
<cableguy> case $- in
<master__> Hello
<pynki> try placing your export PATH.... above that line
<m1m1r> cableguy can you post the output of "echo $SHELL" ?
<cableguy> but you said at the end of file
<pynki> i never said that :P
<cableguy> m1m1r, /bin/bash
<m1m1r> thx, those this is clear
<cableguy> pynki, and now what
<pynki> try again, logout, login with putty again and see what the PATH is
<cableguy> path of what
<cableguy> what do i run
<m1m1r> cableguy "echo $PATH"
<m1m1r> after relogin
<cableguy> its /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<m1m1r> did you change it in your .bashrc already?
<cableguy> yeah saved it and logged out
<cableguy> at the beginning of the file
<pynki> is that what you need/want? i am confused what exactly we are trying to achieve
<m1m1r> /usr/bin is part of your PATH, as you can see by the output
<cableguy> well i was getting those errros
<cableguy> that needed to repair global files but i had no permissions
<cableguy> so far so good
<pynki> you were? or still egttin' them?
<cableguy> oh yeah
<cableguy> i just broke it again
<cableguy> by running source .bashrc
<cableguy> and no command work again
<cableguy> The command could not be located because '/usr/bin' is not included in the PATH                                     environment variable.
<pynki> echo $PATH
<cableguy> bin:/usr/bin:/users/user.com/bin
<pynki> you still have export bin:/usr/bin:/users/user.com/bin somewhere in the bashrc?
<cableguy> no
<cableguy> are we talking about my local ~bashrc or globla
<cableguy> cuz i cant edit global
<cableguy> and the local has only the one you said to add in beginning of file
<m1m1r> shouldn't that be ~/.bashrc?
<cableguy> well thats the file im editing
<cableguy> but now nano wont work and i have to run export PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin each time to fix it for temporarey time
<Younder> I would use Vim myself. but whatever
<pynki> logout, login - it worked last time we did that, right? tha path was right before you manually sourced the .bashrc?
<cableguy> yeah
<m1m1r> just out of curiosity: is your system up-to-date and have you tried another shell?
<cableguy> i cant update it im not with root acc, i cant install packages
<m1m1r> have access to sudo?
<cableguy> no
<cableguy> its like shared hosting or something
<pynki> cat you run: cat ~/.bashrc | grep '\. /' -n -A5 -B5 | pastebinit
<pynki> and give me th url - i am curios what your bashrc is sourcing to change the path again after manually sourcing it
<cableguy> pynki, https://pastebin.com/gcQXaWhC
<Younder> well to manually source after making a change write: source .bashrc
<badcom> Hi guys. I'm trying to mount a Windows NTFS partition on Ubuntu 16.04 with this command "sudo mount -t auto -v /dev/sdb2 /mnt/diska-partition2" and I'm getting this error "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2". Any ideas on what can be wrong!?
<cableguy> Younder, yeah i already explained that
<cableguy> it breaks things
<pynki> cableguy, the last line in the file breaks what is at the beginning of the file
<pynki> cableguy,  the last line resets the whole PATh to /home/yourUSerName/bin
<cableguy> uhh
<pynki> line 124
<cableguy> yeah but i need it to set to path to call stuff from that home/bin dir
<pynki> export "$PATH:$HOME/bin"
<m1m1r> badcom try -t ntfs
<m1m1r> or ntfs-3g
<cableguy> so do i delete the lines at the bottom
<cableguy> and add it at the beginning
<badcom> Now I got a "NTFS signature is missing. The device '/dev/sdb2 doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS'..."
<pynki> you delete all the path things you have inside the .bashrc file and at the end you add: export "$PATH:$HOME/bin"
<mobeats> Greetings. What's a lightweight desktop application for cropping images, that isn't as heavy duty as GIMP?
<pynki> @cableguy
<cableguy> are you sure its not export $PATH:"$HOME/bin"
<m1m1r> mobeats imagemagic
<pynki> cableguy, sorry: export PATH="$PATH:$HOME/bin"
<mobeats> m1m1r: is that a gui as well? only heard of the cli app.
<m1m1r> mobeats no terminal app
<m1m1r> badcom what does lsblk -f | grep /dev/sdb2 tell you?
<cableguy> pynki, hmm but source .bashrc wont run
<cableguy> -bash: .bashrc: line 121: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'
<cableguy> -bash: .bashrc: line 122: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<cableguy> i copied your exact line
<cableguy> with same quotes
<badcom> m1m1r: nothing
<lurklurk> just eclose and reopen your terminal
<cableguy> i did
<oerheks> badcom, looks like that ntfs is unmounted dirty, use windows to fix this or ntfsfix
<cableguy> oh nvm i missed "
<mobeats> ah right, yes. I know about that one m1m1r, thanks. looking for a gui, so I can use the mouse to select the area of the image I want to crop.
<pynkii> badcom, i can mount my ntfs with mount /dev/sdb /mnt without any -t options
<pynkii> cd ..
<pynkii> ups, sry
<badcom> Thanks. There must be something wrong with the partitions...
<badcom> If I run a blkid I only get the PARTUUID for the partitions that I want to mount
<badcom> there's no type or label
<pynkii> ntfyou have ntfs-3g installed?
<oerheks> ntfs-3g is standard installed
<badcom> oerheks: I tried the ntfsfix and it failed. Got a "Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk"
<oerheks> ah, now you know what to do
<badcom> wish I could easily move this HD to a Windows
<oerheks> badcom, my 1st choise would be doing it from windows
 * pynkii hearing oerheks saying that hurts
<oerheks> pynkii, nasty situation, indeed
<pynki> badcom, no virtualbox or similar installed to run a windows?
<badcom> not atm =/
<pynki> well, its installed quite fast and the windows test appliances are found here https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/tools/vms/
<oerheks> UBcd or Hirens?
<kumarshubham> hi
<kumarshubham> hi
<klemax> I deleted a tcl script accidently. But its running right now. Can i get it back?
<synthetiq> if anyone has a moment & has any input about Canonical Landscape CPU spikes, please take a look:   https://goo.gl/3xrdAK
<fallentree> synthetiq: is there no paid support for Landscape?
<BluesKaj> klemax,  back it up in a texstfile before it stops
<akik_> klemax: you might find the file handle in /proc/<pid>/fd/ and read the file from there
<BluesKaj> klemax,  assuming you know where the script is located
<synthetiq> fallentree, sorry, i'm using less than 60 nodes, so the free version
<akik_> klemax: sorry my idea seems to be wrong
<fallentree> synthetiq: I don't see a free version for Landscape, there'y only a trial credit. Got a link?
<akik_> klemax: actually it works. i just tried with a small sh script. you can cat the /proc/<pid>/fd/number and see your script even if it's deleted
<akik_> klemax: lr-x------ 1 akik akik 64 May 16 14:44 10 -> /home/akik/a.sh (deleted)
<klaasvakie> hi, so how do I get apt to forget what the current version of a package is?
<synthetiq> fallentree, http://askubuntu.com/questions/549809/how-do-i-install-landscape-for-personal-use
<klemax> akik_ let me try it
<klaasvakie> owncloud published ver 10.0.0, and then pulled the packages back to ver 9.1.5
<klaasvakie> now when I apt upgrade, it tries to get 10.0.0 even though 9.1.5 is the latest available
<klaasvakie> i've tried apt clean, apt cache -g and many apt updates
<klemax> akik_ its not there :(
<akik_> klemax: did you get the correct pid?
<klemax> Yes
<klemax> 0 1 2 3 are /dev/null
<akik_> i meant the script that you start might start the tcl interpreter that has another pid?
<klemax> 4 5 6 socket[numbers here]
<klemax> Thats all
<klemax> Its an eggdrop that uses this tcl
<stalkers1231SZ> quit
<blenderpro> can some one tell me how to configure a nic pccard fa510 from 17 years ago in xubuntu 16.04
<ikonia> blenderpro: check if it's supported first
<blenderpro> ikonia: how to know
<ikonia> blenderpro: look up the make and model
<blenderpro> ikonia: what website
<blenderpro> ikonia: you sure it will show up on yahoo
<ikonia> stop trolling
<jones641> Hello everyone!
<jones641> Is it okay if I post a link to a youtube video I made in here? I kind of fail at explaining things
<blenderpro> ikonia: why you say that? I've look before and couldn't win
<ikonia> jones641: rather not
<ikonia> jones641: just explain a summary
<BluesKaj> jones641,  chances are if you tell us what your issue is that will receive more attention than posting a url
<jones641> Well, I've installed Xubuntu 16.04.2 LTS on my ThinkPad R61e and whenever I plug in headphones (or speakers), pulseaudio keeps muting and unmuting the headphone output every couple seconds
<jones641> (over in the #xubuntu channel I was told to go here)
<scottjl> why would they tell you to come here? it's xbuntu
<cfhowlett> pulseaudio is in all buntus, so yes, I suggested he come here for more eyes.  the problem is not the DE
<oerheks> blenderpro, that netgear fa510 seems like a badly supported device, even back in 2001... "which worked with kernel 2.2.x does not work with 2.4.1"
<oerheks> pcmcia trouble maker
<Demosthenex> can anyone point me where i can find out whether ubuntu 14 had a recent patch addressing epheremal port recycling, or hanging established connections filling the open file limit?
<fallentree> Demosthenex: maybe http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_3.13.0-119.166/changelog
<blenderpro> oerheks: ooh wow how did you know that? what website shows that
<oerheks> http://www.linuxsavvy.com/staff/jgotts/vaio-pcg-c1xs.html and https://people.freebsd.org/~imp/CardStatus.html
<Demosthenex> fallentree: excellent, i'll read that. i was having issues identifying where in the support site to find things like this
<blenderpro> oerheks: k
<fallentree> Demosthenex: what's the problem?
<fallentree> Demosthenex: there's also this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+changelog
<m1m1r> jones641 does disabeling the automute option in alsamixer fix your problem
<jones641> no
<fallentree> Demosthenex: or in short, the changelog link for each source package LP page, in this case https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/
<Demosthenex> fallentree: yeah. have an ubuntu 14 system recently patched which is having a problem with connections not closing
<Demosthenex> i was trying to see if anything in the recent patches had anything about it in the changelog
<scottjl> :q!
<fallentree> Demosthenex: Demosthenex lingering in TIME_WAIT state?
<Demosthenex> no, ESTABLISHED... which could be an app problem
<Demosthenex> jboss java web stuff
<Demosthenex> but its not using the ubuntu jvm, oracle's java is manually installed and wasn't updated in the patch
<fallentree> Demosthenex: then that doesn't sound like a kernel issue
<Demosthenex> fallentree: i didn't say it was a kernel issue ;]
<fallentree> Demosthenex: if you have a problem with too much established links, you just have to increase the relevant buffer size
<Demosthenex> it could be a library, it could have been java (though i eliminated that)
<fallentree> Demosthenex: well you did ask if the kernel was patched for "port recycling" :)
<Demosthenex> in this case, we hit the ulimit (hard open files allowed) and increased that
<Demosthenex> i said "ubuntu 14 had a recent patch addressing epheremal port recycling"
<Demosthenex> meaing the whole os, not just the kernel
<Demosthenex> but i think you kinda answered the question, which is that there is no changelog.
<fallentree> Demosthenex: indeed, and I just assumed that'd be the kernel patch
<Demosthenex> i have to track it package by package
<fallentree> Demosthenex: but port recycling would be a kernel task anyway, no?
<Demosthenex> i'm spoiled on AIX, each service pack or technology level has a list of all the fixes in a single document
<Demosthenex> fallentree: kind of... it could be libc, or a network library
<fallentree> Demosthenex: however, if it's ESTABLISHED, then it's the application that didn't close it (or the peer), so I'm not sure what to do about it other than increasing allowed FD count
<fallentree> I had a problem with too much TIME_WAIT states because the default is an ancient value from when dial-up was a thing, I think it's 5 minutes? Too much, I reduce that to 15 seconds on all our servers.
<Demosthenex> we did and that causes other issues. :P not to mention it's poorly documented that services started by upstart don't honor the ulimit and require different configuration :P
<blenderpro> can someone guide me through come clarification for my intefaces config file in xubuntu
<Ben64> blenderpro: ask the question
<Younder> \/etc/limits sets limits on processes etc
<Demosthenex> fallentree: yeah, established could still be an underlying library if the problem started after patching. ;]
<fallentree> Demosthenex: do you have a link about that problem and patching? I'm curious...
<Demosthenex> Younder: nope. /etc/security/limits is only honored if /etc/pam.d/* says to use limits, and THEN upstart doesn't honor them OR use pam at all. you have to change the upstart job
<Younder> I had a problem with that when I used bastille setting the process limit too low (bastille isn't used anymore)
<Demosthenex> Younder: the justification was that ulimits is for users, not system services. (*eyeroll*)
<Younder> Demosthenex, My knowlege must be a bit dated. sorry
<fallentree> Demosthenex: that's facepalm-worth right there :)
<Demosthenex> that justification came from the problem ticket :P
<Demosthenex> yeah, i strongly disagree, but this is a common linux thing. just wait til systemd finds a way to break it.
<Demosthenex> anyway, back to my original.there's no change document for a point in time. i'd have to dig through the changelog for every package
<Demosthenex> does dpkg keep a log of what updates were installed when?
<blenderpro> ok Ben64
<fallentree> Demosthenex: yeah /var/log/apt/history.log
<fallentree> Demosthenex: there's also /var/log/dpkg.log
<riidom> Hello, I sporadically get a popup with a message (retranslated) like "There was a problem with a system application" now I figured out about /var/crash and find there a file named "_usr_lib_xorg_Xorg.0.crash" ... no clue what to do with it, any hints? Is it even related
<Demosthenex> fallentree: cool, i'll go look around
<riidom> https://pastebin.com/KpMZzfdu (cutted out some parts)
<fallentree> Demosthenex: btw, the problem is with outbound connections, then?
<Demosthenex> fallentree: no, inbound. and it could be the application. its a common IT problem where they blame the last change first and the duty falls to me to disprove that.
<fallentree> Demosthenex: hm, so how do epmhemeral ports tie into that?
<Demosthenex> fallentree: port range. all the connections are in the epmhemeral range
<Demosthenex> so to ask an inflammatory question: what's the proper and supported method in Ubuntu to have a fully mirrored operating system?
<Fuchs> dd will create a 1:1 mirror
<Fuchs> and is quite official
<Fuchs> there are various frontends for it if you don't like the command line
<Demosthenex> dd is not an online mirror. nor is it supported or advisable to dd a raw device containing a mounted filesystem to another device.
<Fuchs> you didn't ask for any of these :)
<Fuchs> online will be tricky for a 1:1, because that takes a while and during that time, files (or at least their atimes) might be modified
<fallentree> Demosthenex: but epmhemeral ports (and recycling) is for outbound links only. Inbound has nothing to recycle, with inbound links you need a service that listens on some port
<Demosthenex> i have a server. i have 2 drives. i want to install ubuntu in such a way that either drive could fail without losing data or incurring an outage.
<aaaque> hi  who can tell you about  "local default main" of the ip rule ?
<Fuchs> technically you can use rdiff-backup (or any frontend, e.g. unison) to just copy over / and ignore tempfs and dev, proc and sys.
<fallentree> Demosthenex: ZFS with a mirror vdev :) or if you don't like ZFS, there's mdadm
<Fuchs> Demosthenex: RAID
<aaaque> what is the meanings???
<Demosthenex> fallentree: yep, and it's likely my mistake referring to them because of the inbound ports. they're still high, i wonder if jboss or an oracle agent has a high number pool
<scottjl> Demosthenex: before you look at zfs or mdadm, see if your bios will mirror the drives.
<Demosthenex> Fuchs: ok, raid. what's the supported raid configuration.
<Demosthenex> raid doesn't handle mbr, nor does it cleanly handle /boot most of the time.
<fallentree> Demosthenex: I still don't quite understand the problem. If you have a connection to port, say, 43210, in that "ephemeral range", then you need a service that listed on that port, otherwise the kernel will reject connection
<fallentree> Demosthenex: so how many ports are there?
<aaaque> have anybody make the sense about "default local main" table in ip rule ?
<Demosthenex> fallentree: yeah, and i think it may be jboss... it wasn't just connections on 80... you know how nfs and rpc.portmap use extra ports all the time, it may be similar.
<Demosthenex> fallentree: i'd have to go find it again, really, i'm focused on checking release notes atm ;]
<Fuchs> Demosthenex: anything that mdadm is capable of doing. You can have a /boot partition on both and mirror that, and do a software raid over the remaining partitions with mdadm
<fallentree> Demosthenex: but what's the exact problem? Too many connections regardless of port number?
<Demosthenex> fallentree: the original issue was that connections were opened in ESTABLISHED until we hit the hard file limit.
<fallentree> Demosthenex: ah, so then just a problem of open FDs
<fallentree> ie. increase the size :)
<fallentree> got a bit of a red herring there with ephemeral ports and recycling and patches'n all
<Demosthenex> fallentree: i set it way high, but it doesn't solve the problem.
<aaaque> fallentree  have you ever use the wireshark to caputer the data ?
<fallentree> Demosthenex: then you need a load balancer and have more than one server
<Demosthenex> my task is to disprove that the recent patch has somehow caused extra connections
<fallentree> aaaque: to capture no, to view pre-captured with tcpdump, yes
<Demosthenex> user count has not increased.
<fallentree> Demosthenex: I think that's highly unlikely, a patch causing extra connections where there aren't any. that'd lead to a lot of other, highly noticeable problems.
<Demosthenex> that's the problem. internal app. same users. OS patches are most recent action. a month later they hit the FD limit
<Demosthenex> i'm thinking perhaps a library update causing something java is using to not close them in a timely manner
<fallentree> sounds like you simply have too many open connections at the same time and need to scale horizontally
<Demosthenex> same number of users... no application changes...
<fallentree> users has nothing to do with it
<fallentree> a single client browser will open 4-6 connections if it's behaving properly
<Demosthenex> i'm also seeing some users have nearly 1000 open connections while others dont. that's why i'm checking if there's a reason those connections are being held open
<fallentree> meaning, a single user can open many connections
<fallentree> Demosthenex: what's the service? is it a file server and your users are simply using a download manager that opens a ton of connections?
<Demosthenex> fallentree: its a jboss business application with a web ui, going to another server for DB
<fallentree> Demosthenex: high keep-alive?
<Demosthenex> fallentree: not to my knowledge, and they insist the app hasnt' changed.
<fallentree> but the web server config may have
<Demosthenex> like i said, this is a case of disproving the ubuntu patches could change the behavior
<Demosthenex> this is a change controlled environment. the web server and jboss configs were not changed. that'd be an outage.
<fallentree> the only way to dis/prove your theory is to trace the entire connection on kernel side and userland side as well. I have no idea where to even begin with that, other than (s)trace on the user side
<fallentree> *userland
<Demosthenex> i disagree. i need to find what changed first, hence the changelogs (and maybe more recent updates).
<fallentree> Demosthenex: or try another thing, in a test environment use various http based benchmark tools and observe the number of requested connections vs actually established ones
<fallentree> that'll quickly show you if there's a problem with "connection proliferation" not caused by actual SYNs
<fallentree> Demosthenex: btw, I'm assuming you're running jboss on ubuntu? is that even supported by RH?
<fallentree> or are you talking about "ubuntu pathces" applied to RHEL kernel?
<Demosthenex> this is an ubuntu server, there are no RH customizations. jboss runs as a java app and non-root.
<fallentree> I see. well, then try the connection test in a test environment. A simple barrage of curl connections could suffice for starters
<tushar> hello friends
<tushar> can anyone help me with strange depondency error in ubuuntu 14.04.1
<codepython777> I've a mouse that has jerky movements. Any suggestions on how to debug/fix this?
<lurklurk> what if you create a user just for wine and run nsaexploit.exe?
<Demosthenex> fallentree: yeah... large biz environment, no adhoc testing, little access and troubleshooting remotely. that's impractical ;]
<tushar> there is depondency issue with libcheese-gtk23
<Demosthenex> fallentree: but thanks for the suggestion
<tushar> and libcheese7
<ioria> Demosthenex, a stress test with apache benchmark ?
<fallentree> Demosthenex: large biz environment, jboss, and no testing environment? I find that hard to believe. If it really is the case, you're doomed.
<m1m1r> tushar what issue?
<tushar> please frefer link https://pastebin.com/uLYT4Z1n
<Demosthenex> fallentree: indeed.
<tushar> m1m1r: https://pastebin.com/uLYT4Z1n
<Demosthenex> but i got the patch history, and the changelogs. that's progress.
<blenderpro> Ben64: hold on please
<fallentree> Demosthenex: can't you just clone the entire application/OS/whatev into a VM  and toy with it there?
<Ben64> blenderpro: no
<blenderpro> Ben64: why
<Ben64> blenderpro: you've been here 32 minutes and haven't been able to ask a question yet
<ioria> tushar, why are you installing libgl1-mesa-dev-lts-utopic   ?
<cfhowlett> tushar, utopic is very much dead and no longer supported.
<Ben64> blenderpro: i have stuff to do in 12hrs, i don't have time to help you
<cfhowlett> what version of ubuntu do you have installed, tushar ?
<codepython777> is it normal for a mouse to show up as multiple devices: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24586822/ ?
<tushar> cfhowlett: 14.04.1
<ioria> tushar, uname -r ?
<cfhowlett> then why are you installing utopic packages??
<Demosthenex> fallentree: i'd tear it apart to figure it out if i had unlimited time, permission, and resources... ;] doing what i can.
<tushar> ioria: cfhowlett  while installing ROS-desktop-full I am facing this error https://pastebin.com/UdUW7exm
<ioria> tushar, uname -r ?
<Demosthenex> back to disk mirroring! if you have raid1 on /boot via md, does that impact kernel upgrades?
<Ben64> tushar: ros-indigo-desktop-full doesn't exist in 14.04
<tushar> ioria: 3.19.0-25-generic
<fallentree> Demosthenex: even more so. Hunting down changed packages for certain time frame, then going through the code to find _possible_ cause is a total waste of time. You'd sooner isolate the issue in a clean test environment where you control 100% of variables.
<ioria> tushar, that kernel it's not supported anymore
<Demosthenex> for example if i do apt-get update and it updates the kernel, will raid on /boot break grub/kernel images?
<tushar> Ben64: But I have added PPA for that
<fallentree> Demosthenex: having /boot on a raid-1 (mdadm) devices is a normal and supported thing
<ioria> tushar, please, upgrade your system
<cfhowlett> tushar, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tushar> ioria: Can you recommand which kernal to install  ?
<ioria> tushar, not only the kernel, 4.4
<tushar> cfhowlett: dist upgrade will upgrade 14.04.1 to further version which I donnot want
<cfhowlett> tushar, 14.04.5
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | tushar
<ubottu> tushar: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<ioria> tushar, you need the xenial hwe
<ioria> tushar, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tushar> ioria: I cannot use xenial becoz ros indio supports ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> tushar, sudo apt dist-upgrade will NOT bring you to xenial.  it will upgrade 14.04 to the latest point release: 14.04.5
<Ben64> tushar: i'm sure it'd work if you upgrade your system to the latest 14.04
<ioria> !info ros-indigo-desktop-full      trusty
<ubottu> Package ros-indigo-desktop-full does not exist in trusty
<tushar> Ben64: okay let me try then
<ioria> tushar,  are you  using a ppa , right  ?
<tushar> ioria: yes
<jones641> I just figured it out, lol.. Gotta enable the output on pavucontrol as well... D'oh
<fallentree> Demosthenex: btw, for your connections problem, what you're doing is a case of having a nasty cousin of premature optimization, where you think something will run slow, so you "optimize" it, which leads to 1) no effect, or 2) even worse performance. You have a symptom which you think is caused by X and are hunting to possible causes of X instead of isolating it in a controlled environment which would,
<fallentree> almost invariable, show you that Y is the problem :)
<fallentree> Demosthenex: see also "The XY problem" :)
<Demosthenex> fallentree: while i appreciate the input, i've explained how tied my hands are... i'm dependent on others in the organization, and atm i'm trying to make sure the server team isn't blamed for the patches causing the problem.
<Younder> remote debugging is mostly dead these days. so what do you mean by 'run slow'?
<Demosthenex> it's quite likely its the application misbehaving, or a query failing, etc.
<Demosthenex> but i must disprove that the patches are the root cause in order to engage the applications team.
<fallentree> Demosthenex: that's exactly why you should clone it in an isolated environment and run tests there, if you already don't have a test environment
<Demosthenex> because the patches were the last change.
<fallentree> Demosthenex: so in order to prove that the patches are the cause, you need to keep everything else a constant
<fallentree> even if that means rolling back recent updates. would you do that in production with no testing?
<Hello> hi
<Hello> who are you
<blenderpro> sorry Ben64
<blenderpro> Hello: hi
<Hello> hi?
<blenderpro> Hello: am i on the internet
 * fallentree facepalms
<blenderpro> is there more than 1 internet?
<Younder> well there is mil-net
<Hello> are you the computer?
<Younder> I very much doubt you would end up on it by accident
<cfhowlett> Hello, this is the ubuntu support channel.  please focus your question on the topic.
<Hello> hi
<Hello> hi
<batemanr> hello
<Hello> how r u
<batemanr> good
<BluesKaj> no textspeak here please, Hello
<Younder> there are 1761 people on here total how about just asking a question
<batemanr> hiiiiiii
<lightpriest> Installing Ubuntu on a new ASUS ZenBook. I'm seeing "This computer currently has Windows Boot Manager". I have no option to "keep" it. Anyone knows what happens when I choose "Erase disk and install Ubuntu"?
<taylorjace> hi
<Hello> hello
<greena> hi
<fallentree> lightpriest: exactly what it sounds what would happen :)
<m1m1r> lightpriest You will loose all data and have a clean disk (more or less)
<batemanr> hello
<carcas> Hi. I would like to add a few files to a LiveCD. What is the easiest way do to that?
<carcas> All software I find on Google is discontinued.
<greena> hi
<batemanr> you are in hex chat
<greena> ya
<batemanr> hi max
<greena> hi
<fallentree> Folks form @schools.hermon.net, this is Ubuntu support channel, so if you don't need support, please stop the banter.
<batemanr> you are here
<taylorjace> hello
<greena> hi
<EriC^^> !persistence | carcas
<ubottu> carcas: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Hello> tristen?
<greena> cool
<greena> jace hi
<Hello> im going to log out to change my name bai
<lightpriest> fallentree: m1m1r: Understood. I'll be more specific. I want to keep the "windows recovery" partition. I see that Ubuntu installer sometime displays "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows"
<DJones> hello, batemanr taylorjace greena Please remember that this is the Ubuntu support channel,its not for general chat
<carcas> EriC^^: I don' want persistence. I want the CD to be read only. I want a custom live cd (no much customisation, just add some files)
<lightpriest> Will it remove the ability to recover completely?
<BluesKaj> how many times are you guys gonna say hi, please ask your question if you have one
<CIclops> hi ... i have a 14.04.1 system, can i keep it and install a new 16.04 on the same disk?
<D> hello
<m1m1r> carcas depending on what your goal and local setup is, you might wanna check out pxe boot
<Guest89593> WHAT!
<taylorjace> HOW ARE YOU
<\9> CIclops: yes, you can dual boot two linux systems
<hexchat3D> this is cool
<cfhowlett> !ops | hermon.net is flooding us.  ip ban requested
<ubottu> hermon.net is flooding us.  ip ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<taylorjace> sup rex
<CIclops> \9 thanks!
<\9> CIclops: you'll need to give room for the 16.04 installation
<carcas> m1m1r: no... I really need it to be a cd/dvd. Is it that difficult? I used to see lots of ubuntu remasters out there. Some were just ubuntu with a different wallpaper
<\9> CIclops: if you'd like to try ubuntu 16.04 for a short while, i'd suggest using a virtual machine instead
<EriC^^> !customlivecd | carcas
<ubottu> carcas: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<m1m1r> lightpriest do you want to keep windows, or what do you want to do with the recovery partition?
<EriC^^> carcas: uck is dead i think
<oerheks> guys, just recieved kernel update 4.10.0-21-generic #23-Ubuntu
<lightpriest> m1m1r: I want to keep the recovery partition, Windows is not actually installed yet. Do you know if I click "Install Now" on this screen (https://goo.gl/Rsva2X) will it show me the layout before installing to confirm or will it just erase everything right away?
<oerheks> uck is dead, try Cubic in softwarecenter https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<EriC^^> carcas: ^
<PipeItToDevNull> lightpriest, Why would you keep that, if you are reinstalling
<carcas> EriC^^: almost all of them are dead. I found cubic (which made my computer power off twice while generating the iso) and another one (backup something) which made a huge image with video problems
<CIclops> \9, i have plenty of room and 16.4 on another machine, thanks again
<carcas> oerheks: I tried. The computer powered off while generating the iso. Tried twice
<m1m1r> lightpriest I think so, but it's bin a while since I last tried this
<EriC^^> lightpriest: it'll erase everything i think, go for "Something else" at the bottom
<oerheks> carcas, due to cubic or overheating???
<m1m1r> If you have some time, I can try
<PipeItToDevNull> lightpriest, I am sorry, I thought I was in a different channel, disregard
<carcas> EriC^^: I read that tutorial. Is that the easiest available way? All that squashfs and all
<lightpriest> PipeItToDevNull: work laptop, want to keep the option to.. oh it's ok :)
<m1m1r> lightpriest 16.04?
<lightpriest> m1m1r: yes
<carcas> oerheks: I would guess cubic, since it happened twice using it. Haven't seen that happen before
<PipeItToDevNull> lightpriest, Is that an OEM recovery partition that can be accesssed at boot?
<EriC^^> carcas: i've no experience with the custom live cd stuff, just an idea you could make an actual install and maybe set it to read-only mounting?
<lightpriest> EriC^^: Though I might let Ubuntu installer do that :)
<lightpriest> PipeItToDevNull: yeah
<lightpriest> EriC^^: Thought*
<tushar> ioria: I tried dist-upgrade command
<Traveler> Since Ubuntu is removing Unity in its future releases, would it be a good idea to install gnome-ubuntu-desktop now and remove Unity?
<carcas> EriC^^: I'll make it available to other people. Has to be a cd
<tushar> still uname -a shows output Linux saket 3.19.0-80-generic #88~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 13 14:54:07 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<EriC^^> carcas: oh
<EriC^^> Traveler: i'd suggest clean installing ubuntu gnome later when it's out
<Younder> Traveler, Why bother? Unity works fine for now. The next LTS is up next year. Do it then would be my advice
<tushar> ioria: Linux saket 3.19.0-80-generic #88~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 13 14:54:07 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<oerheks> carcas, cubic does a huge amount of calculus, so i wonder
<curly_brace> is there a keylogger software for ubuntu?
<carcas> I'm willing to try a different distro. I thought about ubuntu because I've seem dozens of remasters before. Thought it would be easier
<EriC^^> !ot | curly_brace
<ubottu> curly_brace: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Younder> In general always try for a full reinstall on a LTS.
<carcas> oerheks: I didn't bother to find out the cause. Do you like cubic?
<oerheks> !info logkeys
<ubottu> logkeys (source: logkeys): keylogger for GNU/Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1a+git5ef6b0dcb9e3-2 (zesty), package size 32 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Younder> carcas, It was. Now it is not so easy. but CentOs has gotten cool
<leftyfb> curly_brace: if you type it into google you'll find the answer immediately
<oerheks> carcas, it works, and no, i don't like custom iso builders, i use preseed only
<gabrielschulhof> Hey! I'm trying to boot a xenial cloud image on VirtualBox. I've converted it to a VDI and I've set up the #cloud-config ISO image, but it boots up too fast to give me a chance to edit the kernel command line.
<gabrielschulhof> I've also tried loop-mounting the .img, but that fails. What file system is on it?
<m1m1r> lightpriest dd takes its time -.-
<gabrielschulhof> Basically, how can I get the cloud image to boot and let me log in?
<carcas> Younder: I was thinking about puppy. Is centos easy for that? I just need a few files added (removing packages would make the image smaller, but it isn't mandatory)
<curly_brace> yep, sorry about that
<Younder> mlmlr: well cat can be used in the place of dd (yes for sectors and for binary)
<Younder> -And it is much faster
<curly_brace> my question was, is there a software that log keys in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> carcas, this is ubuntu support.  please continue this topic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<m1m1r> Younder to write a image to a stick? do you have the command? I didn't knew about that
<akik_> gabrielschulhof: have you tried to open it with losetup? "losetup -fv image.img"
<leftyfb> curly_brace: did you bother looking up on google or the app you were given?
<carcas> systemback is the name of the other software I tried
<pynki> !info logkeys | curly_brace
<ubottu> curly_brace: logkeys (source: logkeys): keylogger for GNU/Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1a+git5ef6b0dcb9e3-2 (zesty), package size 32 kB, installed size 120 kB
<oerheks> curly_brace, read back, logkeys
<curly_brace> i tried logkeys, but it is not working on my system
<curly_brace> or i just don't know how to use it
<gabrielschulhof> akik_: That woks, but then how do I mount it?
<oerheks> curly_brace, oh, read a manual perhaps?
<leftyfb> curly_brace: good luck. Either way, that's out of the scope of support here.
<gabrielschulhof> akik_: mount -t auto /dev/loop0 /mnt gives me an error.
<akik_> gabrielschulhof: try "fdisk -l /dev/loop0" if that's what the loop device is now
<pynki> curly_brace, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man8/logkeys.8.html read this
<Younder> keyloggers try i0pt
<m1m1r> lightpriest you will get a Pop-up informing you about the changes when you click in Install now, and you can still go back if you don't like the layout
<octopen> hi. I used GNU Parallel to launch a text file of commands, then I used it to launch another text file of commands. will Parallel try to execute the first list of commands first, or will it try to simultaneously run both lists?
<gabrielschulhof> akik_: OK, that outputs information about the size of the disk.
<akik_> gabrielschulhof: if it's gpt partitioned, use "gdisk -l /dev/loop0"
<gabrielschulhof> akik_: Nothing about partitions.
<akik_> gabrielschulhof: ok then try "kpartx -av /dev/loop0"
<oerheks> gabrielschulhof, virtualbox, perhaps see the settings, maybe you need to give more videomemory or more cpu time?
<oerheks> not sure why you need kernel options in virtualbox ..
<gabrielschulhof> oerheks: The vdi boots just fine, but it hangs.
<lightpriest> m1m1r: thanks!
<m1m1r> np
<gabrielschulhof> oerheks: So, I'm trying to either add ds=nocloud-net to the kernel command line, but grub is too fast, or loop-mount it and add it to grub.cfg - it fails to loop mount.
<gabrielschulhof> akik_: No output from kpartx
<EriC^^> gabrielschulhof: in virtualbox you have to click on the window of the vm before holding shift for it to work
<gabrielschulhof> EriC^^: I know. I have. No use.
<akik_> gabrielschulhof: ok maybe it's not a hd image then. what does "file image.img" tell you?
<m1m1r> curly_brace bash script utilising xev, grep and echo
<akik_> gabrielschulhof: you can remove the loop device with "losetup -d /dev/loop0"
<EriC^^> gabrielschulhof: try "lsblk" now after akik's command
<EriC^^> (before doing losetup -d)
<gabrielschulhof> akik_: It's QCOW :/
<gabrielschulhof> akik_: so, I need to convert it to raw first.
<gabrielschulhof> EriC^^: Don't worry - I don't have any loop devices hanging around.
<gabrielschulhof> EriC^^: I'll try again with the raw image.
<gabrielschulhof> akik_: So, losetup of the .raw file worked.
<EriC^^> gabrielschulhof: i meant to try lsblk after kpartx, anyways nevermind
<gabrielschulhof> akik_: Now, I need a special file for the partition.
<EriC^^> gabrielschulhof: try kpartx -av again, it should do it
<akik_> gabrielschulhof: the kpartx -av command should add them automatically under /dev/mapper
<gabrielschulhof> akik_: Yaaaay! It's mounted
<gabrielschulhof> EriC^^: ^
<tetotronic> Hello. My Ubuntu Mate 16.04.02 is loading some kind of a Bluetooth at startup. Actually it does not have a Bluetooth device of any kind.
<tetotronic> Any idea why this is...? How may I prevent it?
<m1m1r> its probably just the kernel module
<tetotronic> It is a kind of old Acer Aspire One Netbook
<EriC^^> gabrielschulhof: nice, if you plan to update-grub remember to mount bind /dev /dev/pts /proc & /sys
<m1m1r> tetotronic its probably just the kernel module
<gabrielschulhof> EriC^^: I was just planning on editing its config file. No need to reinstall grub.
<oerheks> tetotronic, if it has BT, sounds normal
<EriC^^> gabrielschulhof: ok, cool
<akik_> gabrielschulhof: to undo the loop you can run "kpartx -dv /dev/loop0" and "losetup -d /dev/loop0"
<tetotronic> oerheks, it does not have BT
<gabrielschulhof> akik_: Thanks!
<oerheks> tetotronic, how do you tell it loads BT modules ?? some Acer Aspire One models comes with bt
<tetotronic> m1m1r, I see. I am under the impression that by being loaded it consumes system resources, does it not?
<oerheks> wifi/bt combo
<tetotronic> :|
<m1m1r> tetotronic I dont know the name of the module but you can use lsmod and see if something familiar commes up
<Younder> lsusb
<tetotronic> oerheks, I will check it out, but before it had the original Windows system and it did not load any BT device.
<gabrielschulhof> EriC^^, akik_: Logged in as root. Thanks for your help!
<akik_> nice. can you report back whether the grub change helped
<Younder> bluetooth is unreliable at best
<Younder> regardless of os
<EriC^^> gabrielschulhof: np, remember if you want the changes to be permanent after updates and stuff edit /etc/default/grub and then update-grub
<gabrielschulhof> EriC^^: Good point, although this is pretty much a throw-away image, since I'm only trying to repro something.
<EriC^^> gabrielschulhof: oh ok :)
<Younder> Will ubuntu stick with grub2 after 18.04?
<BluesKaj> Younder,  there's no point making your opinions into general statements
<EriC^^> Younder: why not? is there a better bootloader around?
<oerheks> Younder, lets see in the future ...
<oerheks> no, yes, maybe
<Younder> As far as I was concerned grub2 was a downgrade from grub. More complicated to use and manage
<cfhowlett> Younder, 18.04+ is not even in development yet. let's assign this convo to speculative and #off-topic in this channel.
<pynki> Younder, try LILO! there will be a way to install this simpelton on ubuntu too :D
<oerheks> ugh, lilo, bad advise
<Younder> he knows, he was just being sarcasic
<fallentree> Younder: I wonder what kind of use case you have there that the automated grub2 configuration can't handle
<Younder> None I wouldn't prefer to handle with grub
<Younder> But heck I am just a crabby old stickler
<BluesKaj> fallentree,  don't encourage his baseless negativity
<Younder> It was just simpler to setup and run, ok
<Younder> It is not baseless
<fallentree> simpler than running grub-install?
<Younder> simpler to have one config file
<fallentree> Younder: you can still have it, the grub2 config file doesn't need to have all that
<fallentree> you can write one manually for minimum requirements to boot a kernel
<BluesKaj> Younder,  grub 2 is default, simple as that , take it up with the devs at #ubuntu-devel
<skycarl>  skycarl   catalina   caishui97@gmail.com
<mrvirus> hey
<fallentree> it's like looking at a fully installed Ubuntu desktop and complaining it sucks because you only need a simple base installation you can get by debootstrapping it and installing  ubuntu-base and optionally ubuntu-standard, two packages.
<Younder> whatever. Go on bickering for what I care.
<pynki> well, someone jsut burned an email address :)
<cfhowlett> and a password ...
<pynki> thats not a password ;)
<Younder> so...
<Younder> we all have many
<pynki> it better is not...
<Younder> No terrorism, please
<Delvien> Guys, this is not a place for your chit chat, go to offtopic-ubuntu for that.
<curly_brace> <m1m1r> curly_brace bash script utilising xev, grep and echo <- i need to learn about these three?
<curly_brace> i mean bash script utilizing xev, grep and echo?
<m1m1r> well, yes, it would be a homebuild solution.
<Younder> you might as well learn set as well
<m1m1r> or shell scripting in general
<curly_brace> ok m1m1r
<Younder> As a general book I like 'expert shell scripting' by pierce
<curly_brace> well i think logkeys is not working tho
<curly_brace> it's just doesn't logs
<curly_brace> logs
<curly_brace> log
<pynki> curly_brace, you edited /etc/default/logkeys?
<pynki> to your needs?
<curly_brace> pynki, nope
<curly_brace> and actually i do not know how to edit this
<curly_brace> for example i do not know my default hardware
<curly_brace> # This should be updated according to your hardware
<curly_brace> # Check README.Debian for more info
<curly_brace> DEVICE=/dev/input/event5
<curly_brace> pynki you got disconnected, i hope you have read my message
<curly_brace> but this is stated here
<curly_brace> # This should be updated according to your hardware
<curly_brace> # Check README.Debian for more info
<curly_brace> DEVICE=/dev/input/event5
<curly_brace> i do not know what hardware i have, and how to check it.
<genericman> screenfetch
<genericman> sudo apt install screenfetch
<DJones> genericman: I think you're in the wrong terminal window for those commands
<genericman> Whoops!
<pynkii> curly_brace, i do not knwo your hardware either ;)
<curly_brace> but is there a way, to check my hardware?
<curly_brace> or what command do i have to run inorder to view that?
<DJones> curly_brace: In a terminal, you could try "hwinfo" to get details of hardware, or "lspci" or "lsusb"
<m1m1r> lspci, lshw
<zetheroo> I would like to update the packages on a 14.04 server but there are some packages I don't want to update - how do I stop those from getting updated?
<nacc> !pinning | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<pynkii> zetheroo, apt-mark hold package
<pynkii> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man8/apt-mark.8.html
<curly_brace> actually, still nothing is happening with logkeys
<curly_brace> lol
<curly_brace> but thanks anyways guys
<curly_brace> Logging started ...
<curly_brace> 2017-05-16 22:11:35+0800 >
<curly_brace> Logging stopped at 2017-05-16 22:14:23+0800
<curly_brace> Logging started ...
<curly_brace> 2017-05-16 22:14:25+0800 >
<zetheroo> ok, thanks
<bgardner> I did apt full-upgrade on a 16.04.2 LTS laptop yesterday.  It went fine but after reboot my speakers don't work.  After much searching and testing it looks like HDMI works, headphones work but regular laptop speakers don't.  No errors noted in any logs.  Thoughts?
<pynkii> bgardner, checked if they are muted?
<BluesKaj> bgardner,  check your pulseaudio/pavucontrol settings
<bgardner> pynkii: I did indeed, I know that's a common issue
<bgardner> BluesKaj: Checking pavucontrol, more options here that I hadn't seen but still only silence on the "Speakers" output port
<BluesKaj> bgardner,  ok open alsamixer in the console and check your vol ctrls there
<bgardner> BluesKaj: Causing sound events (like aplay filename) makes bar in pavucontrol flicker like audio is playing, but still silent.
<bgardner> Already reviewed alsamixer, but I'll check again to be sure, one sec.
<bgardner> "Headphones" was listed as muted, unmuted but it had no other effect
<pynkiii> bgardner, the speakers are listed?
<bgardner> pynki: Yes, Master, Headphones, Speaker (left to right), all now at 100
<BluesKaj> don't suppose automute is enabled on the far right ..
<bgardner> BluesKaj: It... is?  What the heck is that?
<pynki> the name is quite descriptive...
<pynki> bgardner, https://superuser.com/questions/431079/how-to-disable-auto-mute-mode
<BluesKaj> bgardner,  it's muted by default to prevent bneing blaste...anyat that's what i was told
<BluesKaj> blasted
<bgardner> pynki, BluesKaj: Thanks, reading link
<blenderpro> image magic is fraud it looks 1994 but it acsts like 2010 so fuck it
<blenderpro> sorry :)
<blenderpro> is so slow on my pentium 3
<blenderpro> every paint stroke takes 1 sec to draw
<BluesKaj> use the down arrow after navigateing to the ctl bgardner
<bgardner> BluesKaj: Did it, still no speaker audio
<BluesKaj> then it must be a pulse thing...
<bgardner> Found it!
<Capprentice> hi how do you choose the spcfic eth0 or eth1 adapter to bridge to a vmnet under ubuntu on Vmware player?
<bgardner> alsamixer - loopback mixer mode was disabled
<bgardner> pynki, BluesKaj : I don't know what that does, but this did fix it.
<BluesKaj> ahh, bgardner good to know
<BluesKaj> I never disable it anyway...didn't think of that
<bgardner> pynki, BluesKaj: Thanks to both of you, wouldn't have gotten there without your feedback.
<zetheroo> when setting up softraid1 during Ubuntu installation I get to the GRUB install and it fails
<BluesKaj> bgardner,  is this a laptop
<BluesKaj> ?
<bgardner> BluesKaj: Yes, a System76 Gazelle
<BluesKaj> oh neat :-0
<pynki> bgardner, give them a hint about that to "System76 laptops are custom-built to run Ubuntu flawlessly" ;)
<bgardner> heh
<tekisui> is fat32 food for linux ?
<tekisui> good*
 * pynki thinks penguins eat fish
<Qwertie> Is anyone using hexchat here? I think I found a really easy bug to reproduce
<dStruct> tekisui: it's not bad for it, it's just not a native filesystem to it
<tekisui> ah
<tekisui> yes hexchat
<dStruct> tekisui: did you have a question about it?
<Qwertie> If you pull the userlist sidebar over into where the username/timestams are it does the windows XP window duplicating thing when you pull it back
<pynki> Qwertie, pm - thats off topic here
<tekisui> well some of partition gives error
<tekisui> when opening
<blenderpro> can someone tell me how to run links2 in graphical mode in xubuntu
<tekisui> is small bug
<dStruct> tekisui: ahh it may have an issue at either the hardware or software level most likely
<tekisui> hmm ok
<dStruct> tekisui: have you checked the volume/filesystem for errors
<tekisui> how i do that ?
<dStruct> tekisui: try fsck
<pynki> blenderpro, add the -g option on startup
<tekisui> is says filesystem is attached
<tekisui> if i continue heavy damage
<dStruct> tekisui: yes, you're going to want to unmount the drive before you try to scan it and/or repair it
<tekisui> fsck ~storage~
<tekisui> ?
<tekisui> storage is name of parition
<pynki> blenderpro, needs the --enable-graphics flag given when running ./configure. but you can read the manpage yourself i think
<dStruct> tekisui: lsblk will show you all block devices connected, then umount <device> and then fsck <device>
<tekisui> ─sda4   8:4    0 244,1G  0 part
<tekisui> this should be it
<tekisui> so fsck sda4 ?
<pynki> fsck /dev/sda4
<dStruct> tekisui: what pynki said, as long as it's not mounted it should run fine
<pynki> tekisui, umount/dev/sda4 - yes,yes,yes, until it shuts up
<tekisui> 'fsck' uit util-linux 2.27.1
<tekisui> e2fsck 1.42.13 (17-May-2015)
<tekisui> ~_Storage_~: schoon, 12885/16007168 bestanden, 12275853/63999744 blokken
<tekisui> schoon means clean
<dStruct> tekisui: careful, if you paste too much here you'll get kicked/muted
<tekisui> ok..
<FishPencil> If I grant www-data access to $HOME/www, do I also need to grant www-data permission for $HOME so it can see within it to find www?
<dStruct> tekisui: now what happens when you try to mount sda4?
<tekisui> ah now it works
<blenderpro> pynki: I installed it from apt-get but thanks I just did it
<tekisui> did it fix anything ?
<tekisui> brb rabota
<dStruct> tekisui: it may have fixed something minor, it usually reports any major problems and asks if you want to fix them, sounds like it was just a dirty filesystem
<dStruct> and he left, gotta love that lol, feel used much?
<pynki> dStruct, i think he restarts
<dStruct> pynki: ahh I see..
<mrvirus> hey
<dStruct> mrvirus: hello
<pynki> rabota seems to be reboot in dutch? or some other close to german language :D
<mrvirus> you from ?
<pynki> aloha
<mrvirus> from where bro
<mrvirus> can someone help me
<mrvirus> i have proplem on fluxion tool
<pynki> !ask | mrvirus
<ubottu> mrvirus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dStruct> mrvirus: they can if you ask a question :D
<mrvirus> i have proplem on fluxion tool , bully,dhcpd,hostapd,lighttpd,mdk3,php5-cgi not instaled why ?
<mrvirus> any answer ?
<dStruct> mrvirus: so chances are you will not find any support here for helping you crack wifi encryption, secondly you should be aware that software is not part of Ubuntu as well, and this channel is for Ubuntu support specifically
<mrvirus> ah
<mrvirus> okay sorry brother bye
<boboma> ubuntu is sometimes such a crap. todays update of gdm3 broke the possibility to log out into login screen and also to switch users.
<boboma> what kind of quality testing is behind that i wonder
<SimonNL> the best to peoples knowledge.
<dStruct> boboma: what version are you running?
<genii> boboma: Become part of the solution and join a QA testing team
<dStruct> ^^
 * dan hi
<boboma> running zesty
<dStruct> boboma: is it possible you don't have a clean system, i.e. 3rd party packages have been installed manually?  I have a zesty system right next to this one and it has zero issues logging in/out
<blenderpro> gosh links2 doesn't support javascript. is there a website I can use to upload imageis that works with links2
<boboma> dStruct, no, only ubuntu official sources.
<boboma> whats your gdm-version, dStruct
<boboma> ?
<dStruct> boboma: 3.18.3 on that system
<boboma> well, recent is 3.24.1
<boboma> better not to update then
<dStruct> boboma: if there is a bug, you may want to consider submitting a bug report about it, to provide the devs the information they need to help fix it.  They real question is, is it an issue with Ubuntu or Gnome itself
<dStruct> boboma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<boboma> well the only question that is real for me is why did they not check this before pushing a new version...
<ioria> boboma, how did you run the upgrade ? via command line  ?
<dStruct> boboma: are you sure this isn't related to the known nvidia driver issue?
<tomreyn> !info gdm3 zesty | boboma
<ubottu> boboma: gdm3 (source: gdm3): GNOME Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.24.1-0ubuntu0.1 (zesty), package size 620 kB, installed size 4658 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tomreyn> os that'S the package version you're referring to, right?
<boboma> ioria, apt update and apt upgrade
<boboma> dStruct, i have intel drivers
<boboma> tomreyn, the package version is the software version in this case or how do you mean that question?
<dStruct> boboma: I have another box running gdm 3.24.1 and don't have any issues there either
<ioria> boboma, can you paste /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<tomreyn> boboma: i'm basically asking what 'dpkg -l gdm3' returns.
<uodopekka> question for those a little more familiar with bootable thumb drives
<boboma> dStruct, strange, maybe it only affects intel?
<boboma> ioria, https://paste.debian.net/932730/
<tomreyn> boboma: ...to understand which package version you have installed. ioria's suggestion also sounds good to me. maybe add the output of running "apt-get update; apt-cache policy" as well
<boboma> tomreyn:  3.24.1-0ubuntu0.1
<dStruct> boboma: the other machine has an nvidia gpu, so it's possible.  We need to know more about your system as tomreyn is asking
<uodopekka> I'm looking to partition the thumb drive so that part of it is a linux drive not readable by windows, and the rest being an ntfs drive I can use for general storage
<uodopekka> is this possible, how do I approach this?
<boboma> dStruct, what else do you need to know?
<dStruct> boboma: i'll let tomreyn help you, he knows more about it then I
<dStruct> uodopekka: linux filesystems are not readable by windows that I'm aware of, unless there is some 3rd party software out there somewhere
<ioria> boboma, have you rebooted after the upgrade ?
<boboma> ioria, yes
<uodopekka> right, hence why I want to partition the thumb drive, to something readable by windows, and then a linux specific boot drive
<boboma> twice in fact because i was surprised that it does not work anymore
<ioria> boboma, can you try the previous -20-  kernel ?
<boboma> ioria, do you think this is a kernel problem?
<dStruct> uodopekka: ahh gotcha, so you probably want to use the FAT filesystem if you can for the other part of the thumb drive
<boboma> I have the feeling that it is a gdm problem
<ioria> boboma, nope, no be honest
<uodopekka> not necessarily in that order, just so that the end result is a drive I can use as a linux drive and a partition for general storage
<ioria> boboma, just a try
<boboma> I think as long as there's no new version pushed there might be no solution to this problem
<boboma> annoying
<boboma> how to roll back gdm3?
<uodopekka> alright, I'll keep that in mind, I haven't actually started this project yet, I just like knowing whre I am going in advance
<dStruct> uodopekka: well you should be able to partition the thumb drive however you like, if you want to split if down the middle and do 50% linux 50% windows/FAT32 you can
<ioria> boboma, can't you try lightdm ?
<uodopekka> thanks ^_^
<dStruct> uodopekka: sure thing :D
<boboma> tomreyn, apt update shows nothing special. apt-policy shows a lot but i do not see any strange things. loonking for something specific?
<boboma> ioria, I run ubuntu gnome - I'd rather not install lightdm
<boboma> but thanks for the suggestion
<ioria> boboma,  ok,  so   sudo apt full-upgrade   what it says ?
<boboma> all good, says nothing
<tomreyn> boboma: my intent was to rule out package dependency issues and untracked foreign packages
<boboma> tomreyn, ah, ok. I do not have 3rd party packages installed.
<boboma> also most likely i think the recent update was not tested thoroughly
<boboma> which is bad
<ioria> boboma,  take a log at ~/.xsession-errors
<tomreyn> boboma: how do you know, did you never have any on this system?
<nacc> boboma: the update to gdm3 being this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1686257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1686257 in Ubuntu GNOME "gdm3 fails to start when default session-name=ubuntu" [High,In progress]
<boboma> ioria, theres no file named like that
<boboma> tomreyn, sure I installed some 3rd party things. but not recently and nothing critical.
<boboma> nacc, yes
<nacc> boboma: have you tried undoing the update?
<boboma> nacc, how can this be done?
<boboma> tried with synaptic but this does not work
<nacc> sudo apt install gdm3=3.18.3-0ubuntu2
<nacc> iirc
<nacc> boboma: that might fail, but it will say why (dependencies), keep adding versioned dependenciees if needed (i cna help with this after my upcoming meeting, or others can)
<tomreyn> boboma: for example, if you had 3rd party repositories or debs installed using the same package name which raised the version number above whats available from the official repos you might still have those packages installed, breaking package dependencies and there would be no obvious way to detect this. based on what you say, though, my guess is this is maybe not the case here.
<puzzlenuts47> Aaaa.. guys, I like Ubuntu, but it eats around 800MB RAM out of 2.8GB at idle time. Unity runs painfully slow. Any alternative ?
<boboma> nacc, you sure you do not mean 3.24.0-0ubuntu2?
<nacc> puzzlenuts47: how much ram is being used is not a measure of anything
<nacc> boboma: i thought you were on 16.04?
<boboma> no, i am on 17.04
<manako_> yes
<nacc> boboma: if on 17.04, then you want 3.24.0-0ubuntu2, yes (you had mentioned 3.18 earlier)
<manako_> funny
<nacc> puzzlenuts47: unity running slowly is probably something else
<boboma> tomreyn, ok, fair enough. but I don't see which one that could be
<ioria> boboma, but you can login , right ? just the log out and switch features not working  ....
<puzzlenuts47> Actually jack server error during LinageOS compilation
<boboma> ioria, i have autologin
<nacc> puzzlenuts47: there are many options for desktop environments
<nacc> puzzlenuts47: what?
<boboma> but i cannot see the login screen
<ioria> boboma, if you have autologin you don't see the login screen
<puzzlenuts47> I tried LXDE, Pretty good
<boboma>  ioria right. but if I log out
<boboma> i see the login screen usually. but not now anymore
<oerheks> "eats around 800MB RAM out of 2.8GB " is that bad???
<jbicha> hi
<dStruct> puzzlenuts47: take a look at Windows memory utilization, you'll have to change your pants :D
<oerheks> hi jbicha
<ioria> boboma,  try to enable again the password
<nacc> jbicha: boboma is the affected user
<jbicha> boboma: can you repeat what's been said?
<puzzlenuts47> According to me, anything more than 1/4th RAM at idle is not impressive
<nacc> puzzlenuts47: you want all your ram to be in use at all times
<nacc> puzzlenuts47: 'idle' RAM is wasteful
<puzzlenuts47> Windows ? What is that ?
<boboma> jbicha, i cannot see the login screen anymore and also user switch does not work anymore after updating gdm3 today
<boboma> ubuntu gnome 17.04
<puzzlenuts47> I want something like around 200mb at idle
<nacc> puzzlenuts47: why?
<nacc> puzzlenuts47: that's arbitrary and misunderstand what RAM is
<jbicha> boboma: have you tried reverting to the old gdm3?
<boboma> jbicha, do you have a quick command for that? because it complains about gir1 and libgdm1
<puzzlenuts47> It feels good.. :D to impress my Microsoft brother
<nacc> puzzlenuts47: well, it's nonsensical, so figure out something else :)
<dStruct> puzzlenuts47: I'm only using 15% of my ram and I've got a couple things open
<nacc> boboma: the same line i gave eralier, but add libgdm1=... gir1.2-gdm-1.0=... I guess?
<puzzlenuts47> What RAM is anyway ? All I know about RAM is it's a temporary memory where data loads into
<nacc> puzzlenuts47: offtopic for here
<puzzlenuts47> Correct me if I am wrong
<nacc> puzzlenuts47: but seriously, you thought a particualr metric was relevant, but had no idea what it was?
<jbicha> boboma: I don't know the "best" way to do it, but one way to do it is to run something like 'sudo apt install gdm3=3.24.0-0ubuntu2 libgdm1=3.24.0-0ubuntu2 gir1.2-gdm-1.0=3.24.0-0ubuntu2"
<boboma> jbicha, E: Version '3.24.0-0ubuntu0.1' for 'gir1.2-gdm-1.0' was not found
<puzzlenuts47> Yeah.. forgive me for that... But low ram at idle time will help me to RUN Vbox and host machine more responsivly
<puzzlenuts47> I rhink
<puzzlenuts47> *think
<boboma> jbicha, sorry, mixed up the numbers
<boboma> one second
<jbicha> boboma: and of course, restart after applying the update
<jbicha> or downgrade
<boboma> jbicha, downgraded. give me a second, i will test it
<nacc> puzzlenuts47: no, linux will dtrt with your memory
<boboma> jbicha, tested with the downgraded version of gdm3. works as expected
<Capprentice> Hi where is the option to select the custom adapter. Here i want to select eth0,eth1 and eth2 for seperate bridge vmnet1,2 and 3. https://i.imgur.com/KR6bwYK.png
<boboma> may i add one more thing: the user switch is kind of dysfunctional for quite some time. Means if you want to switch users you initially have to log out and log in again to have the user switch working. It's another problem of course
<CIclops> hi again ... i want to install 16.04.2 onto a disk that already has 14.01 installed with a swap area, do i need to create an empty partition?
<boboma> CIclops, it should recognize the old version and offer you an upgrade. if thats what you want
<ioria> boboma, idk if downgrading has been a good idea, but if it works, works :þ
<CIclops> boboma, i would like to keep the old version as a backup
<jbicha> boboma: ok, I tested here with Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 and can't reproduce your problem after updating gdm3
<boboma> jbicha, do you run intel graphics?
<jbicha> boboma: could you try upgrading gdm3 again to see if that triggers the bug again?
<boboma> jbicha, yes, I can do that.
<mrvirus> can anyone help me
<mrvirus> any supporter
<boboma> jbicha, give me a minute to reboot
<mrvirus> .
<mrvirus> can any one help ?
<nacc> !ask | mrvirus
<ubottu> mrvirus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mrvirus> my browser not join can u help me ?
<mrvirus> they tell me firfox had a problem and crashed
<mrvirus> ?
<mrvirus_> can any one help me
<nacc> mrvirus_: so you can't start firefox at all?
<mrvirus_> yes
<nacc> mrvirus_: run it from a terminal and pastebin the output to the terminal
<nacc> !pastebin | mrvirus_
<ubottu> mrvirus_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<boboma> jbicha, i narrowed it down somewhat
<jbicha> boboma: yes, I tested in both my primary computer on Intel graphics, and in VBox
<mrvirus_> i cant join in  with tremnal
<boboma> try the following. Boot up, try to switch user. gives me a black screen and then jumps back to the primary user
<boboma> then logout also gives me a black screen
<jbicha> boboma: yeah, that works for me
<boboma> strange
<boboma> if i logout after reboot that works. but if i try to switch users first it does not work anymore.
<boboma> I run intel skylake
<mrvirus_> can anyone give me url from github of some browser
<Capprentice> Hi where is the option to select the custom adapter. Here i want to select eth0,eth1 and eth2 for seperate bridge vmnet1,2 and 3. https://i.imgur.com/KR6bwYK.png
<ioria> boboma, the other user is functional ?
<boboma> ioria, yes
<boboma> it anyways does not show me another user. just a black screen
<boboma> and then jumps back to the primary user
<ioria> boboma, i'd take a look of the second user config
<nacc> mrvirus_: i don't know what you mean "join in". Run 'firefox' from the terminal and c&p the output into a pastebin
<boboma> ioria, i don't think that is the problem.
<boboma> also it worked yesterday
<boboma> it's not supposed to be like this
<blenderpro> can someone tell me if my network config looks good? http://txt.do/d94zj
<ioria> boboma, try to add a new test user
<boboma> jbicha, any log i can give you to see the problem?
<boboma> ioria, I got 3 users already. it worked yesterday. I did not install or change anything. I don't see the point of setting up another user
<mrvirus> blend... wait bro when i finish my proplem i will tell you
<boboma> not to mention it also works after a downgrade
<jbicha> boboma: please go ahead and file a new bug, I recommend running 'ubuntu-bug gdm3'
<nacc> blenderpro: do you actually need to specify those fields?
<nacc> blenderpro: most people don't
<boboma> hm, so you cannot do anything at this time? to me it seems like a regression. IMHO that should not be pushed to the end users
<puzzlenuts47> puzzlenuts47: So what's the advantage of LXDE over unity then ?
<blenderpro> nacc: yea cause it runs at 1mbit and still does that's why I ask if my file ok
<jbicha> boboma: if you can, please report the issue to GNOME too? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=gdm
<nacc> puzzlenuts47: resource consumption, user experience is different, not really about 'advantage's, it's about choice
<boboma> jbicha, thanks for taking time looking into this. I will consider reporting it. Not sure if I want to spend another hour.
<boboma> thx to anybody else
<puzzlenuts47> I better stick to unity and gnome then. Thanks
<jbicha> boboma: please at least file the Ubuntu bug for tracking
<nacc> blenderpro: where did you find those strings for interfaces? I don't see them in the manpage
<jbicha> boboma: we can't exactly stop the rollout of that update now, and unless we can figure out exactly what went wrong, reverting is not necessarily a good answer as that re-introduces some fixed bugs
<blenderpro> nacc: from a website forum, actually those settings are specified on the ethtool manpage
<jbicha> boboma: it could help if you could reproduce the issue from a clean install in say, VirtualBox
<nacc> blenderpro: what website? I don't see any interfaces reference inthe ethtool manpage anymore
<nacc> blenderpro: i only have 17.04 handy
<blenderpro> nacc: /usr/share/doc/ethtool/README.Debian
<blenderpro> nacc: I'm on xubuntu and is there link-speed and link-duplex
<nacc> blenderpro: it's possible that doc is wrong
<blenderpro> nacc: how could it be
<mdzn> hey, i've stumbled upon https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gitit/+bug/957402. this is still present in zesty, but seems to be really easy to fix (just add dep). how do i do this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 957402 in gitit (Ubuntu) "libghc-filestore-data dependency not installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nacc> blenderpro: how could a doc be wrong? because that file maybe hasn't changed in a long time?
<nacc> blenderpro: did you reboot or restart networking after making changes to /etc/network/interfaces?
<Hexcat01> hi, I installed ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop, when i plug my smartphone via usb to read files, etc., nothing happens, it doesnt detect the phone
<nomic> "usbmount" command
<blenderpro> nacc: yes still didn't work
<nomic> sudo apt-get install usbmount
<nomic> Hexcat01  automatically mount and unmount USB mass storage devices This package automatically mounts USB mass storage devices (typically USB pens) when they are plugged in, and unmounts them when they are removed.
<nomic> "usbmount" install by sudo apt install usbmount
<mach> encrypted.google.com has https and through it, will the ISP know what im searching for?
<nomic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB/#Automounting_.28Ubuntu_Server.29
<nomic> "automounting"
<nacc> mach: how is that an ubuntu support topic?
<mach> just curious
<nacc> mach: probably better asked in a more relevant channel
<nacc> !alis | mach
<ubottu> mach: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Hexcat01> nomic, it must not have worked, i installed it and have plugged my external hard drive and it does pop up but the cellphone still doesnt
<blackbird1> Hi guyz, what do tou think about CISCO certitfication N
<nomic> mebbe go to ubuntu forums
<blackbird1> ?
<nomic> Hexcat01
<nomic> is efficient to raise a topic in forums, forums v bussy
<nacc> !ot | blackbird1
<ubottu> blackbird1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dStruct> Hexcat01: what phone?
<Hexcat01> dStruct, blu energy x plus
<dStruct> Hexcat01: hmm I'm not familiar with that one, does it support usb mass storage?  i.e. accessing files over usb?
<Sbur3> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 04f9:01f3 Brother Industries, Ltd
<Sbur3> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1ea7:0066
<backbox> hey
<Hexcat01> dStruct, yep, its a standard android phone
<Sbur3> I need to scan something with my Brother MFC6490CW.  What's wrong?
<nomic> you need xsane
<nomic> scanner program
<nomic> sudo apt install xsane
<nomic> will install scanner software (xsane)
<Sbur3> aminorex: Got Xsane and Simple Scan. Neither find the scanner
<ducasse> Sbur3: have you checked the brother site for a driver?
<SimonNL> Sbur3: install hplip and hplip gui. use hp toolbox to set the printer/scanner up.
<dStruct> Hexcat01: when you connect it, check dmesg to see what device it registers as and see if lsblk can see it
<SimonNL> Sbur3: sorry wrong recommendation
<Sbur3> ducasse: I've installed every driver (64 bit) that there is.  It is a multi function (scan and printer primarily for me) and it prints with no problem
<tekisui> perhaps the brother has special button
<tekisui> to enable scan function
<ducasse> Sbur3: scanning is not supported on all multifunction devices under linux, whether printing works is completely irrelevant
<ducasse> Sbur3: certain devices need a driver from the manufacturer, which is why i asked
<Sbur3> tekisui: It wasn't the case with the older computer.  Both printing and scanning  worked with the older computer.
<Hexcat01> dStruct, https://pastebin.com/4qAmDX5m
<dStruct> Sbur3: you need brscan3 from brother
<tekisui> ah
<Sbur3> ducasse: I set up every driver there was on the site.
<Sbur3> dStruct: Already installed for 10 minutes
<Sbur3> I've even rebooted it
<ioria> Sbur3, check the  'Point 10'  of this guide : https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/15
<tekisui> i have normal scanner program in lubuntu
<nearffxx> Hi, I'm trying to propagate setuid and setgid across execve/system, it worked on 14.04, but does not work on ubuntu 16.04 . So, is there are way to make it work again on ubuntu 16.04?
<dStruct> Sbur3: do you have sane-utils installed?
<dStruct> Sbur3: and are you trying to USB or network scan?
<dStruct> Hexcat01: it looks like there is an issue with your device, I see tons of errors trying to access/read it when it's connected
<nearffxx> Is here the right place to ask?
<Sbur3> ioria: Done
<Sbur3> ioria: Now what?
<Sbur3> dStruct: USB
<Sbur3> dStruct: Donno ... gonnna check and install if not the case
<maxagaz> hi
<ioria> Sbur3,  point 10 and the followings points , i meant
<Hexcat01> dStruct, is there something i can do?
<tekisui> nearffxx, try https://ubuntuforums.org/
<dStruct> Sbur3: did you do a dpkg -i --force-all brscan3-file-name to install the driver?
<dStruct> Hexcat01: maybe check what is wrong with the phone, it doesn't appear to me to be an issue on the Ubuntu side
<Sbur3> ioria: So you mean starting at point 10.  Didn't understand that
<maxagaz> I have just installed ubuntu 17.04 32bit successfully, but after the first reboot, internet doesn't work anymore, and I have different internal error at each reboot
<maxagaz> what's wrong with it ?
<ioria> Sbur3, yes
<tekisui> i stick to 16
<tekisui> till 18 us there
<tekisui> is lts
<Sbur3> dStruct: Trying but havent yet succeeded
<dStruct> Sbur3: it's not installing?  maybe check dpkg -l | grep -i brother
<Sbur3> dStruct: What I notice is that there are two things that are for i386 and the others are 64 bit.  That's gotta be the problem
<ducasse> Sbur3: i'm a little worried by "I set up every driver there was on the site." - you should only install the one(s) you need for your device - is that what you meant?
<mado> Hello everyone. I've joined the German channel more or less recently (about three weeks ago) regarding an issue about backing up files with "ddrescue" ... I'm trying to save files from my boss' computer ... The hard disk is almost broken (we found that with some command back then that i can't provide you with at the moment but that isn't so bad ... the current issue now is ... (sending this line to prevent a flood)
<dStruct> Hexcat01: it looks like those devices require a driver, google it
<Sbur3> ducasse: I can understand your worries
<Sbur3> ducasse: I got rid of the i386 drivers
<dStruct> Sbur3: I was just thinking the same thing, you may want to remove any conflicting drivers, in terms of printing the only driver you need is brscan3
<dStruct> Sbur3: err sorry SCANNING, not printing :D
<dStruct> Sbur3: http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadend.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfc6490cw_all&os=128&dlid=dlf006642_000&flang=4&type3=566
<mado> sudo ddrescue -n -R /dev/sda /media/path-to-iso-file /media/path-to-log ... ... ... The whole thing has finally finished ... I was told that in the next step I'd only need to enter almost the same command again ... this time without the "-n" ... and that there it should apparently only check for the errors and try to get all the files that it couldn't get before ... I'm not entirely sure though what was meant with the statement that i should now handle
<mado> the iso only or something like that .. Can YOU guys and gals please help me out?
<Sbur3> dStruct: I have with the grep brother command the following things ... brother-udev-rule-type1, brscan-skey, brscan3, printer-driver-brlaser, and two things I don't understand ... printer-driver-ptouch, and printers
<Hexcat01> for some reason now my external usb drive doesnt let me modify or delete files
<Hexcat01> i got an external hd
<Hexcat01> i installed usbmount and now it doenst let me delete or add folders to the external hard drive
<Hexcat01> it says permission denied
<tekisui> try sudo ?
<mado> write protected there, Hexcat01?
<Hexcat01> when i log into pcmanfm as a super user it doesnt show up on the list of folders
<Sbur3> dStruct: And the last two things are shown after something that seems to indicate laser printers, though my laser printer is a Samsung
<Hexcat01> how do i take the write protection off?
<Hexcat01> ir i right click on the folder and try to change the permissions setting it says operation not allowed
<Hexcat01> help
<dStruct> Sbur3: so you have the brscan3 driver installed, you've rebooted, and when you fire up xsane you have no scanner device?
<mado> isn't this a case for "chmod" ? *wondering*
<mado> i'm terribly sorry i don't know for sure myself as i'm merely just beginning to learn various things
<Sbur3> dStruct: I'm going to reboot one more time.  Brb
<Hexcat01> now it isnt even letting me paste files onto the external hd
<dStruct> Hexcat01: either your drive is mounted read-only, or you have a permission set to prevent writing
<Hexcat01> dStruct, how do i change that?
<mado> i thought of something like -> sudo chmod /path/to/whatever 777 ... or something like that ... but i'm sure dStruct can tell you better
<Hexcat01> it wasnt like that before i installed usbmount
<dStruct> Hexcat01: what filesystem is the place on the external drive you're trying to write to use?
<Hexcat01> dStruct, how do i check from terminal_
<Hexcat01> ?*
<dStruct> Hexcat01: just paste.ubuntu.com the output of mount
<Hexcat01> dStruct, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24588089/
<mado> dStruct? ... sorry for interrupting ... would you know anything about my issue as well?
<mado> since i'm also working with an external hard disk there i thought i could ask : )
<dStruct> Hexcat01: your external is mounted read-write, so maybe ls -la /media/usb0 and or wherever you're trying to write to and see what the permissions look like, root should always be able to write usually
<ntech> hello peeps :)
<ntech> switched from Linux Mint to Ubuntu few days ago. This seems much more smoother
<dStruct> mado: what is it you're trying to do with ddrescue?
<mado> dStruct - I'm trying to save files from my boss' computer
<Delvien> mado "steal" :P
<dStruct> mado: are you trying to access a hard drive directly and pull files, or a usb thumb stick, or a drive image/.iso file?
<mado> no, Delvien ... she's right next to me ... or in the room next to me .. you can ask her yourself if you don't believe me
<mado> dStruct - sudo ddrescue -n -R /dev/sda /media/path-to-iso-file /media/path-to-log ... ... ... this is what i was told to enter the first time
<dStruct> mado: is the drive damaged?
<mado> yes ... unfortunately it is, dStruct
<mado> almost entirely at the end of its life
<ntech> registration code
<Hexcat01> dStruct, how do i change the permissions from root?
<dStruct> mado: ahh ok, do you know how it's damaged, does it click and make noises, or you just can't access files as you expect?
<mado> i'm trying my best to prevent the loss of those files, dStruct
<dStruct> Hexcat01: man chmod
<mado> well ... a little bit of both, dStruct
<dStruct> Hexcat01: chmod 777 <file>
<mado> the first time i used the command before my boss aborted it everything was fine - no noise - but the second time there was some ...
<mado> files couldn't be accessed the first or the second time, dStruct
<Sbur3> dStruct: I can't recall all the names of those who have helped me, but THANKS to each and every one of you.  I'm not sure how, but the scan function works !!!
<Hexcat01> dStruct, no, not from the terminal but from the gui
<dStruct> mado: if it's physically broken you may not be able to easily get to them.  You may need a professional data recovery service to pull the data manually which is not cheap.  ddrescue is a good option before calling in the pro's
<dStruct> Sbur3: nice! congrats!
<Sbur3> dStruct: I gotta scan something, otherwise I'd stay with you
<dStruct> Hexcat01: I don't do gui :D
<Sbur3> dStruct: I like following instructions.  And I try to do a good job at that ;)
<Hexcat01> dStruct, how do i change the permissions for the entire external hd
<Hexcat01> this wasnt acting this way before i installed usbmount
<Hexcat01> should i uninstall it?
<Hexcat01> i need to be able to write on my external hard drive
<mado> yes, dStruct ... that's what we were thinking too ... in a way : ) ... ... sooo ... do you know some more about the whole thing?
<dStruct> Hexcat01: chown root:root and then chmod -R 777 /dev/usb0 or whatever path it is you want to change.  I'm not responsible if you blow something up tho :D
<mado> like i said ... the first round is over ... the process finished ... i'm now waiting for step 2
<Hexcat01> dStruct, is there a way to just open the file manager from root and then go to the location?
<dStruct> mado: what operating system is on the disk in question, I'm assuming Windows?
<mado> yes, she's using Windows
<dStruct> Hexcat01: you should be able to just right click on the drive and go to properties, but I don't do it that way
<mado> i used a live-cd to boot the computer and then installed the necessary files, etc dStruct
<hobarrera> A friend of mine want to slowly move towards Ubuntu. Since the next release will be gnome base, is it recommendable that she starts with Ubuntu Unity  flavour, or start with Ubuntu Gnome just to avoid more changes down the line? Will there be a clear upgrade path from UbuntuGnome to Ubuntu"Normal"?
<dStruct> mado: you're not registered with nickserv here on freenode right?
<Hexcat01> dStruct, i tried that but it said operation completed with errors and then the problem persists
<mado> i should be ... i entered my password earlier, why do you ask, dStruct?
<mado> NickServ earlier identified too, dStruct : )
<mado> +me
<dStruct> Hexcat01: you may have a problem with your external drive then, try the command line method chmod -R 777 <path to external drive/folder>
<dStruct> mado: ok since this is a little off-topic for here hop over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hexcat01> dStruct, operation not allowed
<mado> okaaay ... i do as you ask : )
<dStruct> Hexcat01: as root?  yeah sounds like you may have a bad drive possibly, can't be sure
<pos> So, I've got a LUKS volume here that I can luksOpen on both my 14.04 install and through the 14.04 install media. What I am unable to do is to luksOpen said LUKS volume on either my 16.04 install nor 16.04 install media. Suggestions?
<Hexcat01> dStruct, it wasnt doing this before i installed usbmount, what i if i uninstall it and try_
<dStruct> Hexcat01: it could also be something with selinux and how it's mounting that disk, but I don't do selinux
<Hexcat01> i am on ubuntu 16.04
<mikeymop> Is LUKS any more complicated than entering your password at boot?
<mikeymop> like can something catastrophic happen to me if I were to encrypt my /home?
<hobarrera> mikeymop: Nope, LUKS is just a single password on boot.
<hobarrera> Setting it up on an already-installed system can be a bit complicated though.
<jbicha> boboma: /close
<ducasse> mikeymop: a default encrypted home uses ecryptfs, not luks
<Hexcat01> dStruct, i am gonna uninstall usbmount and see if that reverts things to normal
<ducasse> mikeymop: if you just check the box in the installer, i mean
<dStruct> mikeymop: LUKS works well for me, I boot, it stops and asks for my password, and I continue on like normal
<hobarrera> Is it okay to bump my question after a few minutes have passed with no replies?
<ducasse> hobarrera: after 15-20 minutes or so
<hobarrera> thnx.
<leftyfb> hobarrera: a coworkers installed ubuntu gnome on his laptop and it looks pretty sweet. I have a minimally customized gnome-flashback setup but I might move to that at some point.
<leftyfb> hobarrera: also, your friend might be interested in trying out the different DE's out there.
<hobarrera> Yeah, the main question is whether UbuntuGnome will have a clear upgrade path, mostly.
<hobarrera> I'd advise her to take that route generally, but I wnt to make sure she can then upgrade to the main ubuntu flavour, and not just fall into a dead end.
<Hexcat01> dStruct, what if i formatted the disk would that solve it/
<dStruct> Hexcat01: only if it's an issue with the filesystem.  what does fsck tell you about it?
<nacc> hobarrera: there won't be any dead ends
<hobarrera> nacc: So UbuntuGnome users can easily upgrade into Ubuntu17.10, when the time comes?
<leftyfb> hobarrera: I would suggest sticking with LTS versions
<hobarrera> Yeah, but an LTS has really old stuff in the repos for a newcomer.
<leftyfb> like?
<leftyfb> I'm running LTS
<leftyfb> 16.04
<leftyfb> last April
<leftyfb> then next LTS will be next April
<hobarrera> Yeah, that's stupid old. Packages tend to go really out of date for LTS releases.
<leftyfb> like what packages?
<hobarrera> Her whole motivation for moving to something different is a desire for something that's more up to date.
<hobarrera> Uh, isn't the kernel for the TLS like, extremely old? Or general packages, like firefox and stuff? Or am I mistaken?
<nacc> hobarrera: if you're a newcomer, then you don't care about currency
<ducasse> hobarrera: a newbie probably doesn't _need_ the latest version of everything
<leftyfb> no
<nacc> !hwe | hobarrera
<ubottu> hobarrera: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> !latest | hobarrera
<ubottu> hobarrera: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> hobarrera: ubuntu gnome will still be a flavor in 17.10, afaik
<hobarrera> Newbie as far as Ubuntu, not as far as software in general goes. :P
<leftyfb> hobarrera: I'm running 4.8 kernel and Firefox 53
<nacc> hobarrera: still, there's no need for the latest versions
<leftyfb> hobarrera: I don't see how a "newbie" needs a cutting edge kernel either if everything works
<nacc> hobarrera: you have yet to say a use case
<oerheks> ah, sudo snap install vlc ~ gives VLC version 3
<nacc> hobarrera: and 'because it's shiny' will get you nothing
<nacc> oerheks is right, snaps are the way to get very current stuff
<leftyfb> hobarrera: I'm also running the latest google chrome and will be installing the latest libreoffice soon as well
<hobarrera> leftyfb: Huh, cool, I'd though LTS releases lagged a lot more, it seems I was mistaken. :)
<hobarrera> Newbie to Ubuntu doesn't mean it can't be a tech-friendly user. :P
<leftyfb> hobarrera: a friendly kernel is one that works with all your hardware. Version numbers mean little
<hobarrera> Cool, right, so it looks like an LTS cuts it. I'd a wrong image of what it was.
<hobarrera> So how exactly does an LTS difer from the mainline version?
<leftyfb> hobarrera: it's supported for 5 years and will upgrade more seamlessly every 2 years
<leftyfb> and is more focused on stability
<oerheks> ah, sudo snap remove vlc ~because it does not play files that MPV plays
<hobarrera> leftyfb: I think 4.8 is the first kernel that didn't thrash my laptop's battery (or maybe 4.7), so yeah, recent kernels do matter. :P
<hobarrera> Anyway, LTS looks recent enough.
<hobarrera> I honestly though it was a lot olde.
<nacc> hobarrera: mainline is not a distribution thing
<nacc> hobarrera: 'mainline' is a linux kernel thing
<hobarrera> Sorry, mainline isn't the right word, I meant non-LTS.
<nacc> !lts
<hobarrera> Not sure that the non-LTSs are called, heh. :)
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<nacc> hobarrera: support lengths, package versions, etc.
<hobarrera> But it the 16.04 release has everything updated, how would an updated 16.04 differ from 17.04?
<nacc> hobarrera: no one said 16.04 has everything updated
<nacc> hobarrera: did you read the hwe blurb?
<nacc> hobarrera: that's just the kernel and X
<oerheks> LTS gets all security updates, just not new features
<oerheks> hobarrera, i have this feeling you know all this
<hobarrera> oerheks: Kinda? Looks like I was misinformed on some bits though, but I had an idea. :P
<hobarrera> nacc: I'm confused now, because you say it's just a newer kernel and X, but leftyfb just mentioned it also had the latest firefox.. ?
<leftyfb> it does
<nacc> hobarrera: specific packages may get updates
<nacc> hobarrera: but not *all* packages
<hobarrera> Oh, so the main stuff like firefox, mpv, etc will, but maybe more popular stuff gets lagged?
<nacc> !info mpv xenial
<ubottu> mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.0-1build1 (xenial), package size 837 kB, installed size 2080 kB
<nacc> !info mvp zesty
<ubottu> Package mvp does not exist in zesty
<nacc> !info mpv zesty
<ubottu> mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24.0-1 (zesty), package size 911 kB, installed size 2283 kB
<nacc> firefox is special because it's a pain to keep secure without doing release updates
<nacc> (afaict)
<hobarrera> Oh, okay.
<leftyfb> think of it this wy
<hobarrera> Isn't zesty the latest version? Doesn't IT update to the latest downstream releases?
<nacc> the reason for the firefox updtes is security, afaict
<hobarrera> Yeah, makes sense, esp for firefox.
<nacc> hobarrera: it updates, generally, to the version in Debian unstable
<Dan39> if im wanting to build a system with a very minimal desktop (just a window manager petty much), would it be better to start with 16.04 server than desktop?
<leftyfb> the only way you're getting that cutting edge software is by upgrading your entire OS every 6 months .... always upgrading, sometimes breaking, causing you to reinstall anyway. Or stick with LTS, receive support and have a cleaner upgrade path every 2 years ... if you choose.
<hobarrera> Ah, that's where I was confused with LTS stuff; debian stable. I had those two mixed up. XD
<hobarrera> Okay, that gives me a clear image.
<nacc> leftyfb: and even that isn't necessarily cutting edge, just latest Debian (at a minimum)
<nacc> leftyfb: as there are often packages lagging in Debian too
<leftyfb> yup
<mikeymop> dStruct: ducasse thanks
<nacc> to be clear, non-LTS are also supported
<leftyfb> nacc: for 18 months
<hobarrera> leftyfb: TBH, cutting edge and point releases don't really go hand in hand. (but that's not really the goal here anyway).
<nacc> leftyfb: for 9 monts
<nacc> *months
<hobarrera> Okay, so looks like Ubuntu LTS is enough for her use case, cool!
<leftyfb> nacc: ah, right, I think it's the kernel that's supported for 18 months
<hobarrera> Thanks! :)
<nacc> leftyfb: which kernel? the whole non-LTS release goes out of support after 9 months
<nacc> leftyfb: do you mean the hwe kernel(s)?
<leftyfb> nacc: yeah
<nacc> leftyfb: it has changed with 16.04.2
<nacc> leftyfb: they are rolling now, so when 17.10 comes out, all hwe users will get bumped to 16.04.3 kernel
<Jacksonville> Hi
<nacc> leftyfb: and 16.04.2 kernel will go eol
<nacc> leftyfb: e.g., https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A16.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<nacc> leftyfb: i think what you were describing was more how 14.04 worked (sort of, evne then, 18 months was only for the 14.04.2 kernel)
<Hexcat01> dStruct, fsck says its mounted
<Jacksonville> Need to transfer some pdf files to my usb thumb drive and I cannot get it to mount
<dStruct> Hexcat01: unmount it and run fsck on it
<Hexcat01> ok
<tomreyn> Jacksonville: does it say why? do you know how to mount it on a command line?
<Jacksonville> tomreyn, that what I am trying
<Jacksonville> maybe I have the commands wrong>
<tomreyn> Jacksonville: thanks for an swering 1 of 2 questions.
<Jacksonville> It says no such file or directory
<Jacksonville> sorry
<Hexcat01> first back up
<tomreyn> ;) i should ask each question on a separate line.
<leftyfb> nacc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS?action=recall&rev=34
<leftyfb> that's where I got it from. Guess I had the info a bit outdated in my head :)
<leftyfb> I knew the kernel stuff ... I had to, I was on the certification team. But I thought the desktop was still supported for 18 months. Hadn't looked at it in a long time
<tomreyn> Jacksonville: lsblk shows you a tree view of all stroages and partitions on them
<nacc> leftyfb: ack, that page is a bit of date, will add it to my list to clean up :)
<leftyfb> nacc: no, what you're seeing is the history
<leftyfb> nacc: it's updated
<nacc> leftyfb: oh right
<HeroRIsing> hello
<tomreyn> Jacksonville: please use it to find out how your usb thumb drive is partitioned (and optionally tell us).
<HeroRIsing> hi
<HeroRIsing> hi
<leftyfb> HeroRIsing: hi
<Jacksonville> tomreyn,
<Jacksonville> NAME                    MAJ:MIN RM  SIZE RO TYPE  MOUNTPOINT
<Jacksonville> sda                       8:0    0 50.5G  0 disk
<Jacksonville> ├─sda1                    8:1    0  487M  0 part  /boot
<Jacksonville> ├─sda2                    8:2    0    1K  0 part
<Jacksonville> └─sda5                    8:5    0   50G  0 part
<nacc> !paste | Jacksonville
<ubottu> Jacksonville: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Jacksonville
<HeroRIsing> holaaaa
<HeroRIsing> hiiiii
<HeroRIsing> soretes
<HeroRIsing> respondaaaaan
<HeroRIsing> answer
<nacc> HeroRIsing: stop that. do you ahve a support topic?
<Jacksonville>     └─ubuntu--vg-swap_1 253:2    0  3.9G  0 lvm
<Jacksonville>       └─cryptswap1      253:3    0  3.9G  0 crypt [SWAP]
<tomreyn> Jacksonville: maybe include the device model in the output in case you're not sure which storage is which: lsblk --output name,model,mountpoint,size,type
<Jacksonville> sr0                      11:0    1 1024M  0 rom
<Jacksonville> lol
<Dreaman> Jacksonville  ubuntu pastebin
<jberg246> question - how can I access the host drive from a VM
<jberg246> is anybody out there
<tomreyn> jberg246: hopefully you cannot, compartmentalization / isolation is one of the common use cases of a VM.
<nacc> jberg246: you configure it to be so, it's not by default
<tomreyn> some virtualization management softwares allow you to make certain host devices or file systems available to guest, however.
<jberg246> I'm setting up a repository and have a drive just for the repository on the host and a vm running gitlabs-ce want the vm to write all reporsitory stuff to drive set aside on host
<compdoc> jberg246, access how? you can share the drive with samba, or create a file on the disk to hold the guests virtual disk, or give the guest direct accerss to use a whole drive
<leftyfb> jberg246: mount it over the network (nfs/cifs/sshfs)
<jberg246> OK - I will try the nfs setup - thanks
<compdoc> nfs is the worst
<jberg246> better solution?
<tomreyn> jberg246: why do you need to have the software (?) repository available (writable?) on both host and guest?
<Jack_Sparrow__> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<jberg246>  it was the recommend way to setup each part of the repository for all the different processes needing to run on separate VM's
<jberg246> the host is just a ubuntu server with out VM and then loaded the VM for the actual Gitlab-ce  then need to add vm for gitlab- runner
<tomreyn> jberg246: recommended by what? what are you trying to achieve there? i'm asking to help you find the best architecture for your use case
<jberg246> the Gitlab-ce document I'm following
<tomreyn> jberg246: do you think it might help us help you if you pointed us to this document?
<Jacksonville> ubuntu pastebin
<tomreyn> Jacksonville did you mean to do this?
<tomreyn> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<supercom64> In Ubuntu (bash), if your running a script (which launches a process and waits for it's exit code), and in another window you kill -9 the process, what exit code gets returned if any?
<leftyfb> supercom64: this should be something you can easily test ... probably quicker than it took you to ask the question
<supercom64> @leftyfb: Ya, I realized as soon as posted lol. I'm trying
<cyrus_> hey
<cyrus_> I've got a problem
<cyrus_> anyone willing to help me?
<nacc> !ask | cyrus_
<ubottu> cyrus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cyrus_> wow
<cyrus_> ok
<cyrus_> When trying to install open suse leap 42.2 I got a message, Probing EDD (EDD=off to disable) and then a blinking cursor but as I watched on videos of doing this, it should switch to ok, I sat there waiting while on my phone for about an hour and nothing. I am running ubuntu 16.10 on my hard drive, does anyone know how to fix this?
<leftyfb> :/
<nacc> cyrus_: shouldn't you be asking open suse?
<nacc> cyrus_: how is that an ubuntu support topic?
<cyrus_> because I tried the same thing a couple weeks ago with antergos and it did the EXACT same thing
<cyrus_> hoping it was an issue with antergos I tried open suse and the same thing happend
<nacc> um, again, antergos != ubuntu
<nacc> cyrus_: what is the ubuntu part of any of this?
<cyrus_> My hard drive runs ubuntu and maybe ubuntu is messing with it?
<cyrus_> idk
<nacc> cyrus_: are you installing in a VM?
<cyrus_> because I asked someone els in freenode and they ased quote, "are you sure your hard drive is ok?
<cyrus_> no I am installing bar mettle
<nacc> cyrus_: so far, everything you have said is another distro's problem, we can't fix install issues with either opensuse or antergos
<leftyfb> lol
<nacc> cyrus_: they didn't mean 'is something wrong like your OS is weird', they meant 'is something physically wrong with your hard drive'
<leftyfb> cyrus_: so you are trying to install other linux distro's on your pc and because ubuntu is already installed(but not running), you think it's an ubuntu issue?
<cyrus_> ok but it has to be something not regarding the distros because the SAME EXACT thing happend when trying to install debian
<cyrus_> and yes I think it may be ubuntu's falt
<leftyfb> lol
<cyrus_> I can't amagin why
<nacc> cyrus_:  so? how can it be ubuntu's fault? ubuntu is not running when you install another distribution
<nacc> cyrus_: have you tried, for instance, reinstalling ubuntu itself?
<cyrus_> >_<
<cyrus_> no
<whomai> hey
<nacc> cyrus_: installation failures in distro X are rarely caused by pre-existing distro Y
<cyrus_> ok
<nacc> cyrus_: and even if they were, that' almost always a bug in distro X
<cyrus_> i get that
<cyrus_> I just want help
<nacc> cyrus_: ask those distros?
<cyrus_> geuss what there going to say?
<cyrus_> ask those distros
<cyrus_> I just don't understand why this is happening
<ducasse> cyrus_: they're not going to tell you to ask here
<tomreyn> if you had an issue installing ubuntu we would help you here, whether or not you had other distros on your disk already
<ducasse> cyrus_: it's not an ubuntu problem
<nacc> cyrus_: you're completely wrong, afaict
<cyrus_> I know I take back what i said
<nacc> cyrus_: it doesn't make any sense -- if you are unable to install opensuse, opensuse isn't going to tell you to ask ubuntu
<cyrus_> it was stupid
<cyrus_> and unreasonable
<cyrus_> but I didn't have this problem installing ubuntu and that is were I am confused
<Hexcat01> dStruct, ok
<Hexcat01> backed up
<Hexcat01> dStruct, how do i format
<dStruct> Hexcat01: that depends on how you want to format it, do you use it only with linux?
<cyrus_> I will try the other distros
<dStruct> Hexcat01: mkfs.ext4 would be for the ext4 file system, assuming you have the disk physically partitioned how you want it
<Hexcat01> dStruct, no i particularly need it to be other systems compatible
<dStruct> Hexcat01: then you probably want FAT32
<dStruct> Hexcat01: so mkfs.vfat
<phablet> tvbvvtgvvbvgcfcfvhbvcdjnnccjcbfj juegos fvvvvbvvhjvhcnhnc
<Hexcat01> dStruct, ok so i am a nob so i need you to tell me step by step go to terminal, cd, etc
<leftyfb> Hexcat01: install and use gparted
<laptop> yo
<leftyfb> Hexcat01: just make sure you have the correct device selected before making any changes
<Hexcat01> i will just go to a cybercafe and do it from a windows computer
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> Hexcat01: it'll take you about 30 seconds to format it on your computer using gparted
<EriC^^> gparted is very easy and intuitive
<dStruct> watch out for ransomware
<EriC^^> Hexcat01: did you create the partition?
<Hexcat01> EriC^^, this is an external hd thats giving me troubles
<EriC^^> Hexcat01: what troubles?
<Hexcat01> i just backed the external up
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Hexcat01> it doesnt let me read or write them or modify the permission
<Hexcat01> them being the files
<EriC^^> Hexcat01: try with sudo
<EriC^^> Hexcat01: gksu nautilus
<EriC^^> Hexcat01: if it's giving you troubles you might as well run a smart test on it and see what's up
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<Hexcat01> (gksu:19727): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<EriC^^> i think sudo nautilus is sane these days on 14.04+ (somebody correct me if i'm wrong)
<Hexcat01> bbs cybercafe
<akik_> EriC^^: you could use sudo -i nautilus
<EriC^^> akik_: nice thanks
<EriC^^> Hexcat01: try sudo -i nautilus
<akik_> -i sudo attempts to change to that
<akik_>                  user's home directory before running the shell.
<Perverso> hola como estan banda
<m00t> hey yall I'm having something I need troubleshooting for... I cant think of why but my computer takes forever to load... any ideas?
<Southern_Gentlem> what services are you loading
<Jack_Sparrow__> gksudo nautilus   ?
<nacc> !who | Jack_Sparrow__
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nacc> m00t: what version of ubuntu?
<m00t> Im using 17.04 I just ran systemd-analyze blame... Didnt yield much
<m00t> https://pastebin.com/v7QpGvHd
<m00t> heres the pastebin of that
<nacc> m00t: looks like your disk is prety slow
<nacc> and possibly your network config
<nacc> m00t: fwiw, apparmor.service on my laptop only took 272ms
<m00t> not a whole heck of a lot i can do other than replacing my hdd huh?
<Success> hi, so im trying to boot ubuntu 16.04.01 LTS in a Hyper-V container but I'm getting a "Magic number" error.
<Seveas> Success: try phoning Harry Potter :)
<Success> error: invalid magic number. \n alloc magic is broken at 0x13399440: 132b8360 \n Aborted. Press any key to exit. this happens after I select either install ubuntu or try ubuntu without installing... any ideas? just need the image to boot, using it for its generation 2 support :)
<Success> after that i can compile my kernel and all that myself lol
<testcase141> im havinv networking problems. anyone have time to help me diagnose? sudden drops. restarting network manager doesnt help. nmcli d shows all devices unavailable. a restart is all i have found that works but am in a long formatting session so cant for a while
<testcase141> on xubuntu 16.04
<Success> testcase141, i might be able to help, i remember a little bit
<Seveas> Success: quick googling tells me that trying a different version of Ubuntu may work
<Success> Seveas, would you recommend 16.04.02 LTS or 17.04 or what... it'll take a while on stupid american dialup interweb out in the country lel
<Success> otherwise i'd just download them all
<Seveas> Success: 17.04
<Seveas> Success: is this hyper-v gen2?
<hwm_TO> Anyone able to recommend a GUI to help me manage cronjobs on 17.04
<Success> nice webserver hwm_TO
<Success> Seveas, yes sir
<Seveas> Success: https://www.redhat.com/archives/rhsa-announce/2015-November/msg00046.html
<Seveas> seems that this was fixed only late 2015, might not have been picked up in 16.04
<Success> hwm_TO, isn't that literally the whole reason windows exists lol
<Success> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> hwm_TO: gvim
<Success> actually, i might have a copy of redhat laying around somewhere
<hwm_TO> gvim?
<Success> hwm_TO, emacs might do too
<Success> or yanno, Bourne Shell
<Seveas> that's no gui :)
<Success> ;)
<hwm_TO> Success.  I'll try again later
<Success> oh wow, the image is downloading rather fast! :)
<Seveas> download->go_up_to(11);
<Success> uTorrent !== Marshall_Amp_Stack
<testcase141> sorry got booted. anyone reply to me networking issue?
<testcase141> really need some urgent help
<Seveas> testcase141: check dmesg output, check journalctl
<testcase141> @seavas i dint kniw how to do that. e
<testcase141> real noob jusr following directions
<testcase141> and cant post output here in any case since using ipad to chat As laptop wont connect
<testcase141> nmcli d is showing all devices unavailable...how do i enable them?
<testcase141> radios show on
<testcase141> ive tried th commands for connecting but nothing works
<dcypher> could someone help me out, Before leaving on a trip I forgot to set my system to reconnect to wifi after a reboot. Can that be done via SSH ??
<Makerblaker> Not if its not connected to a network
<SwedeMike> dcypher: "nmcli" if you're using network manager as your connection manager.
<dcypher> yes I am
<dcypher> thanks
<vlt> dcypher: In case you don’t find a solution using nmcli: There's also x11vnc, vnc4server and others ...
<testcase141> guys ipads running low on battery and no charger here...if anyone can help quick would appreciate it
<amirite> what is 'if [ "$1" = configure ] ; then' inside of a debian/postinst file?
<amirite> i dont understand that
<dcypher> thanks.... don't need the whole screen, gui... just ssh will do.
<kenrin> You could attempt to restart "networking" instead of networkmanager testcase141
<testcase141> how?
<leftyfb> dcypher: is your system connected to a network at the moment?
<kenrin> systemctl restart networking.service
<vlt> testcase141: If I can offer quick help depends on where you are right now needing a charger ;-)
<testcase141> no change
<oerheks> testcase141, if this is a laptop, maybe you have hit the FN + wireless key, saunds plausible as " nmcli d shows all devices unavailable"
<testcase141> @vlt lol in boonies but thanks
<oerheks> if your ipad runs low, plug in the adapter
<testcase141> wirelss is a physical switch and its on
<dcypher> leftyb: yes, via ssh
<testcase141> i have no adapter atm
<testcase141> nmcli radio shows on as well
<testcase141> but nmcli d returns all interfaces unavailable
<leftyfb> dcypher: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <name> key <password> && sudo dhclient wlan0
<leftyfb> dcypher: assuming wlan0 is your interface
<leftyfb> dcypher: you could also do as vlt suggestion and install and run x11vnc and use a vnc client to connect over an ssh tunnel
<testcase141> usually it takes a reboot to sort this but cant atm due to a long drive format process
<leftyfb> testcase141: what exactly is a "long drive format process"?
<oerheks> testcase141, then be patient
<oerheks> lolz
<leftyfb> i've formatted 2TB drives in under a few minutes
<dcypher> is x11vnc good, I havn't looked at all the vnc servers available yet ...
<testcase141> a huge drive overwriting and encypting
<kenrin> They all pretty much the same dcypher,  slow
<leftyfb> why?
<testcase141> well my machine is old and its taking a while
<leftyfb> dcypher: x11vnc allows you to connect to your running desktop environment out of the box
<testcase141> anyway can anyone help me change the devices from unavailable to availabe in nmcli so i can try to connec there?
<dcypher> yup, I thought there were a few options for vnc, not just x11vnc
<testcase141> i cant always reboot to fix this so need to try and find a way
<jfjsdfsf> Guys I run Chkrootkit and this appeared on the result https://pastebin.com/Zy13R6Wn
<testcase141> come on someone please...once the ipad dies i wont even be able to get online to ask and laptop wont be available to reboot for a long time.  really need to resolve this
<leftyfb> jfjsdfsf: just exclude those in your chkrootkit config
<jfjsdfsf> leftyfb: why?
<leftyfb> jfjsdfsf: because they're benign
<leftyfb> jfjsdfsf: a quick googling would turn up: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxadmin/comments/389mvb/chkrootkit_results_warning/
<dStruct> jfjsdfsf: use maldet instead
<oerheks> false positives https://askubuntu.com/questions/856398/what-exactly-is-lib-modules-4-4-0-xx-generic-vdso-build-id
<testcase141> got 5min or so battery....really need help
<jfjsdfsf> leftyfb: perfect
<jfjsdfsf> dStruct: what is maldet?
<dStruct> jfjsdfsf: google has all the answers :D
<leftyfb> jfjsdfsf: google is your friend
<jfjsdfsf> dStruct: lol
<leftyfb> jfjsdfsf: it's pretty obvious in this context it is a piece of software that is comparable to chkrootkit
<jfjsdfsf> leftyfb: yes of course, the thing is google is not always trust worthy, especially now a days that every one thinks they are experts. Thats why Im asking here :)
<testcase141> i cant find answers on google and nobody here is helping so not much else to do
<dStruct> testcase141: does dmesg show anything of use, maybe about rfkill and wlan0 or something along those lines?
<oerheks> testcase141, get your adapter and come back, don't push volunteers without proper info about what adapter, ubuntu version and so on.
<testcase141> i gave version...i canT get adapter until tomorrpw
<testcase141> i said all this up front
<testcase141> my specific wuextion is how to you enable devices in nmcli...the show unavailable
<testcase141> greywd out
<oerheks> testcase141, no you didn't, i just read back, what adapter? lspci or lsusb would tell
<testcase141> oh you mean wirless adapter..someone else said ipad adapter earlier
<testcase141> its the golan intl one...looking for numbe
<testcase141> 3945abg intel golan
<dStruct> testcase141: dmesg, rfkill, bueller?
<Toxtlo> testcase141: I just joined, so I cant scroll back, but did you upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04?
<testcase141> i dont know what those are
<testcase141> no 16.04
<Toxtlo> does it say its "unmanaged" ?
<dStruct> testcase141: like I said before, check dmesg, look for anything related to rfkill
<Toxtlo> ok
<testcase141> like i said before i dint know what dmesg is
<Toxtlo> I had a similar issue when my adapter was labeled as unmanaged and was greyed out after an upgrade
<testcase141> im very new..can follow exact directions
<testcase141> nah it says unavailable
<testcase141> in nmcli d output
<testcase141> so it wont allow me to connect
<testcase141> wifi radio is on
<dStruct> testcase141: apologies then, try typing dmesg | grep -i rkfill, you can copy/paste that into paste.ubuntu.com and provide a link to it for us to look at
<testcase141> i cant paste output...linux laptop not online...using dying ipad here
<dStruct> testcase141: it sounds a lot to me like rfkill is preventing wireless
<dStruct> testcase141: if you can get back in here somehow I'm happy to help you
<testcase141> the grep rfkill comand didint return anything
<testcase141> datruct how long will you be here? can try to borrow a phone in an hour or so
<dStruct> i'
<dStruct> err
<dStruct> i'm always hre
<testcase141> is there some quick nmcli command to check things?
<testcase141> nmcli d shows interfaces all unavaialble...but wifi radio is on
<dStruct> testcase141: i'll be available for another 1.5 hours then I have stuff to do tho
<testcase141> restarting network manager never works
<testcase141> only rboot works but cant reboot for long time due to slow drive overwriting
<fadavi> Hello there, i've been migrated from Unity to GNOME Shell. Now, after running some of applications (such as gnome-screenshot), i've got this message: 'Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "unity-gtk-module"' any solution? workaround?
<m5w> Hello. I am manually setting up disk encryption with swap while preserving the windows recovery partition. Do I need an unencrypted boot partiton (besides EFI)? If so, what is the default size (that the installer would partiton if I told it to wipe the disk)? Also, what is the default volume group name? "vg"?
<dStruct> testcase141: nmcli is only one part of the wifi machine that brings the mighty interwebs
<fadavi> i've tested: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gtk2-engines-murrine:i386
<testcase141> ok s what next to diagnose
<dStruct> testcase141: dmesg | grep -i rkfill
<testcase141> that returned nothing
<dStruct> testcase141: ok one sec
<Toxtlo> dumb question, but did you "check" activate wireless connections in the menu?^^
<dStruct> testcase141: what is the device we're talking about wlan0?
<testcase141> wlp4s0
<dStruct> testcase141: dmesg | grep -i wlp4s0
<testcase141> enp5s0 is ehternet
<dStruct> testcase141: do you see any errors or warning messages?
<testcase141> lots...failed check sdata
<testcase141> sdata in driver check flags 0X4
<dStruct> testcase141: are you able to copy/paste that to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<testcase141> no...that machine isnt online remember?
 * dStruct is guess not
<dStruct> yup, wishful thinking
<nettius> hi
<dStruct> testcase141: well, that's a tough one.  you're on 16.04 right?
<testcase141> yes
<dStruct> testcase141: open System Settings go to Network
<testcase141> failed check sdata in driver check. flags 0x4
<testcase141> is message
<testcase141> ok open
<dStruct> testcase141: do you have a "Wireless" entry on the left?
<testcase141> no
<dStruct> testcase141: well that's a problem heh
<testcase141> network or netork connections?
<dStruct> testcase141: System Settings --> Network
<testcase141> under network i have general, dns, and hosts tabs
<dStruct> testcase141: when you're in Network click the + on the bottom left
<dStruct> testcase141: what options do you have to select from?
<testcase141> no plus...i am on xubuntu so different interface i guess
<testcase141> i have network settings and netwok connections choice in menu....network settings has only general, dns, hosts for tabs
<dStruct> testcase141: ahh yes, I'm not a Xubuntu user so I can't help you there, but if you don't see a Wireless device being managed by Network Manager that may be your issue
<testcase141> network connections has ethernet category and wifi category
<testcase141> underer wifi category it shows last connected networks
<testcase141> i dont see any place to see devices in either window
<dStruct> testcase141: under the wireless area you mentioned, do you see access points you can connect to by chance?
<testcase141> no just last connected,,,choosing them opens their settings, i see a device oull down and chose wlp4s0 but nothing changes
<testcase141> nmcli d still shows them unavailable
<dStruct> testcase141: well something is not right, what caused it to stop working?
<testcase141> no idea...happens out ot the blue often. requires a reboot to sort...no soution online
<dStruct> testcase141: have you tried live booting another OS, like regular Ubuntu from a thumb drive maybe?  It sounds like it may be driver or hardware related possibly, but that's just a guess
<testcase141> battery gone sorry...
<dStruct> testcase141: also I have seen it where you have a non-standard keyboard or you select the wrong keymap and regular keys can trigger the wireless button on some laptops, it's rare but does happen
<dStruct> testcase141: good luck
<bartden> Hi , is cachefs in combination with NFS only usable for reading and not for writing to cache?
<m5w> actually, does anyone here have a separate boot partition that was automatically made during installation?
<m5w> if so, how big is it?
<Bashing-om> m5w: See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in unattended-upgrades "Kernels not autoremoving, causing out of space error on LVM or Encrypted installation or on any installation, when /boot partition gets full" [Undecided,New]
<dStruct> m5w: everyone by default has a separate boot partition unless they manually partitioned their drive on install?
<nacc> dStruct: not anymore, iirc
<dStruct> nacc: oh yeah, good point
<dStruct> m5w: everyone USED to have a separate /boot partition :DDD
<m5w> Bashing-om, thanks!
<nacc> dStruct: not sure with which release that changed off the top of my head, but it was changed (just like the swap  config)
<mee2> Hi, is it possible to remap the key combination "RShift-Enter" to Produce "~". I have tried xcape but that seems to be only for single keys
<dStruct> nacc: I move between 16.04, 17.04, debian, MPX Unix, and System V Unix, so I sometimes confused them all :D
<nacc> dStruct: heh, i can imagine :)
<dStruct> nacc: just try working with a filesystem that has paths like cd ^(SYSTEM)SYSTEM
<brainwash> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<dStruct> nacc: and the file structure on MPX is a volume and a directory, that's it, no sub-directories anywhere :D
<nacc> dStruct: no thanks! :))
<dStruct> nacc: the best part tho is it runs exclusively Fortran 77+ lol
<deidyomega> Hi all, I am trying to get a package to work on a weird system.  When I type in `which npm` it correctly states /usr/bin/npm.  when I then type in npm -v (version), it says 'bash: /home/ubuntu/.nvm/versions/node/v4.6.1/bin/npm: No such file or directory'
<deidyomega> how can I tell bash to user the version located at /usr/bin/npm
<nchambers> what does $PATH show?
<rx-natasha-marry> hello
<fallentree> deidyomega: it's not the npm, but probably invalid shebang line
<deidyomega> bash: /home/ubuntu/.nvm/versions/node/v4.6.1/bin:/usr/local/rvm/gems/ruby-2.3.0/bin:/usr/local/rvm/gems/ruby-2.3.0@global/bin:/usr/local/rvm/rubies/ruby-2.3.0/bin:/mnt/shared/bin:/home/ubuntu/workspace/node_modules/.bin:/home/ubuntu/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/mnt/shared/sbin:/opt/gitl:/opt/go/bin:/mnt/shared/c9/app.nw/bin:/usr/local/rvm/bin: No such file or director
<deidyomega> Hmm, how do I change $PATH
<fallentree> deidyomega: what does this say: head -n 1 /home/ubuntu/.nvm/versions/node/v4.6.1/bin/npm
<deidyomega> head: cannot open ‘/home/ubuntu/.nvm/versions/node/v4.6.1/bin/npm’ for reading: No such file or directory
<fallentree> there you go
<fallentree> deidyomega: and same for /usr/bin/npm  ?
<deidyomega> usr/bin/npm works great
<fallentree> what's the first line of it? is it a shell script too?
<deidyomega> but it fails when scripts calls it without specifing /usr/bin part
<rx-natasha-marry> hello
<fallentree> deidyomega: so what does the first line of it say?
<deidyomega> #!/usr/bin/env node
<fallentree> deidyomega: so where does that /home/ubuntu/.nvm/.... come from?
<deidyomega> a pre-existing broken system
<deidyomega> that I am trying to get rid of
<rx-natasha-marry> does anyone knows any c++ or c tutorial, because to me only shows guys from india
<fallentree> deidyomega: ah right, it's the first path of your $PATH
<deidyomega> (it's already gone, but i totally forgot about removing it from $PATH)
<fallentree> so env finds it there, and something in it fails
<deidyomega> So, how do you change $PATH?
<fallentree> deidyomega: where is that path added to $PATH? maybe in ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile?
<deidyomega> Found it, .profile has all the bad code
<deidyomega> Thanks!
<rx-natasha-marry> what about this If you are using bash, sh, or ksh, at the shell prompt, type:  ## please note 'PATH' is CASE sensitivity and must be in UPPERCASE ## export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/dir1 export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/dir1:/path/to/dir2  OR  ## please note 'PATH' is CASE sensitivity and must be in UPPERCASE ## PATH=$PATH:/path/to/dir1; export PATH
<rx-natasha-marry> this page might help
<rx-natasha-marry> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-adding-path/
<rx-natasha-marry> sorry about using 2 lines
<amirite> 1i
<MiguelFuller> how to check if xubuntu has the sound card driver correctly installed? I can't play any sound but that may be due to parole lacking codecs or something, it gives me a "can not initialize Xv output" error. I have a wave file I can test play. What is the way to test?
<teward> MiguelFuller: go to YouTube or something in the browser, and tyry and play something there.  Does sound come out?
<YankDownUnder> MiguelFuller, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<teward> also ^ that
<MiguelFuller> teward: youtube? I don't have a working browser firefox needs sse2
<Bashing-om> !elinks | MiguelFuller
<MiguelFuller> I see no elinks
<dcypher> can anyone recommend a good DDNS client they are using for Ubuntu,and a DDNS service ?
<gtxbb> no-ip is really good
<dcypher> yea, I switched after dyndns went paid...
<gtxbb> (it has a linux dyndns update client)
<gtxbb> (there's a download from no-ip.com to work with it)
<dcypher> i'm looking at it now
<gtxbb> (sry...when i say dyndns, i mean the technology...)
<hector> i need help
<Bashing-om> MiguelFuller: Sorry with an uppercase E - Elinks .
<teward> hector: ask a real question
<hector> i have problem for install php
<koike> "[time],buffer_number+:+buffer_name+(buffer_modes)+buffer_zoom+buffer_filter,scroll,[lag],completion"
<koike> ops, sorry, wrong command
<hector> in the comand
<federicoaguirre> hi Hector.!
<hector> hi federicoaguirre
<federicoaguirre> what it wrong with php installation?
<hector> xampp 6.3
<Golfgeo> Hi all! Got a weird one today. All of a sudden my Xubuntu 16.04.2 install has decided to keybind the left control key to audio mute. This while before I was used to selecting and jumping from the start to the end of works with the cursor. Any idear what I did wrong? And more important: How I can switch this behavior back?
<oerheks> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<hector> ok thank
<hector> !
<federicoaguirre> I personally recommend to install any piece as separated... You could manage independent versions.!
<dcypher> gtxbb: your running a noip.com client ?
<hector> thank for your words
 * Golfgeo is back. 
 * Golfgeo is back. 
<planck> heee
<planck> i have a question i try to identify my name
<planck> however it just comes oup with a totally difrent nickname]
<planck> which isnt mine
<krytarik> planck: That's for #freenode
<planck> what does
<planck> being needed to identified by services
<hashwagon> Anyone know 'at'? 'at systemctl restart sshd' now +1 minutes' Anyone know what I'm doing wrong here?
<oerheks> planck, #freenode is the place to be with registering/login issues
<kostkon> !register | planck
<ubottu> planck: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<krytarik> hashwagon: The "at" shouldn't be in the quotes.
<scottjl> hashwagon: what are you trying to do? That whole syntax is wrong
<hashwagon> I know I'm awful at googling apparently. I'm trying to restart a service with systemctl a minute after the command
<planck> thank you
<riidom> hi, I just checked "wallch" to feed a bigger list of wallpapers for time-based change, but it is very old, and crashes on first click - anyone happens to know a replacement for it that works in 17.04?
<riidom> or, a way how to tell compiz-config which images to rotate not one-by-one?
<snowkidind> Is this the right permissions for this script?
<snowkidind> https://hastebin.com/yusuxavebi.hs
<amirite> YA WALLAD
<snowkidind> i was using crontab -e before and I am guessing the user (ubuntu) wasn't able to execute the script (owned by www-data)
<nacc> snowkidind: you don't need your php scripts to be executable, they are interpreted by php in the way you are invoking it
<snowkidind> they arent executable
<nacc> snowkidind: we have no idea if those permissions are "right" with what you've given
<snowkidind> not about the permissions
<snowkidind> so if i set up /etc/crontab
<nacc> snowkidind: quoting you: "Is this the right permissions for this script?"
<snowkidind> oh shit
<snowkidind> sorry (curse)
<snowkidind> I just had a zombie nap
<snowkidind> 2 hours
<snowkidind> I meant to ask if that was the right way to select a user in /etc/crontab
<snowkidind> and would that work
<nacc> snowkidind: that will run that entry as the www-data user
<snowkidind> ok i believe thats what I want
<snowkidind> I used crontab -e before but that didnt work, presumably because the user I called that with isnt the user who wns the script
<snowkidind> owns*
<snowkidind> (err group)\
<nacc> snowkidind: they don't need to be the owner, they just have to have permissions to read it
<nacc> snowkidind: in the case of php
<snowkidind> so then I guess the real question here is: is ubuntu part of the group www-data, no?
<nacc> snowkidind: not by default, whether it is or not depends on your ystem
<nacc> *system
<krytarik> hashwagon: To be more exact, that'd be like:  echo 'systemctl restart sshd' | at now +1 minutes
<nacc> only you can answer that
<snowkidind> ...and the answer is no
<snowkidind> that explains it
<snowkidind> I feel like I understand this better now
<hashwagon> krytarik: thanks. It's been years since I've used at and I'm not getting much from their man page.
<snowkidind> side question: why does  crontab -e park the file within /tmp?
<lucas-arg>  hello all... i have problems with web browsers... i have an intel m cpu and 4gb of ram in a laptop, and browsing the web seems slow... scroll is very laggy... even on my phone with chrome is better... dont know if there is some kinda fix for this
<snowkidind> nacc thanks for your help
<nacc> snowkidind: the crontabs are in /var
<nacc> snowkidind: it uses a tempfile for the edit, probably
<nacc> snowkidind: that way you aren't affecting the running cron execution while editing
<snowkidind> oh ok
<snowkidind> in my case /etc
<nacc> snowkidind: hrm?
<snowkidind> so I cant see the edit to crontab -e within /etc/crontab
<nacc> snowkidind: actually crontabs are in /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<snowkidind> aaah
<snowkidind> I guess they disambiguate that so the system knows when the file gets changed or something
<snowkidind> it's weird having the two different ways to set up crontabs. I guess that has a lot to do with permissions
<snowkidind> user ownership etc
<snowkidind> thanks for the insights nacc I sincerely arpeggiate it
<nacc> snowkidind: yw
<snowkidind> so then, will https://hastebin.com/yusuxavebi.hs run if ubuntu is NOT a member of www-ata?
<Anonym0us> how do i disable network on boot?
<snowkidind> *www-data?
<nacc> snowkidind: yes, because the file is owned by ubuntu (user)
<nacc> snowkidind: well, again, presuming the ubuntu user can get to the file (path permissions matter too)
<nacc> snowkidind: e.g., by default (iirc), /var/www is only accessible by www-data:www-data
<snowkidind> but in a cronjob - shouldn't that be a user, not a group? www-data is a group
<snowkidind> I believ
<snowkidind> e
<nacc> snowkidind: www-data is both
<nacc> snowkidind: iirc
<nacc> snowkidind: in a crontab, yes, that needs to be a user
<snowkidind> maybe I should just chown www-data that file
<snowkidind> but I thought that was bad b/c it has sudo priv
<Anonym0us> how do i disable network on boot?
<Anonym0us> again.. anyone who know how to disable network on boot???
<Anonym0us> ayy..
<kk4ewt> unplug the cable
<Delvien> Anonym0us: are you running nm-applet?
<Anonym0us> network-manger yes
<Delvien> Anonym0us: Edit connections> double click your network (wifi or eth whichever)> general tab > automatically connect check off. Youll find it.
<Anonym0us> ikr.. but..
<Anonym0us> my wifi still spits out the hello packages, which is what i want to prevent
<nacc> snowkidind: www-data should *not* have sudo
<Delvien> Anonym0us: you can run a script with crontab @reboot
<Delvien> Anonym0us: the script should disable whatever your network card is (so a bash script)
<Anonym0us> please provide more information
<nacc> Anonym0us: your 'wifi spits out the hello packages'???
<nacc> Anonym0us: what does that mean
<Anonym0us> a hello package is how we see wifi spots, and they sees us
<nacc> Anonym0us: ah, hello *packets*?
<Anonym0us> that is also why they have made wifi "freely"(cost no money for the users to use it) in stores. be aware
<Delvien> Anonym0us: maybe a simpler way is to "sudo systemctl disable network-manager" and then manually start it using "sudo systemctl start network-manager" when you want networking?
<nacc> or use rfkill
<Delvien> nacc hes wanting @ boot time
<nacc> Delvien: right, at boot time, soft block it?
<nacc> Delvien: but your way would work too
<Delvien> nacc if im not mistaken, if network-manager isnt starting (enabled via systemd) it wont do what hes wanting it to not do
<nacc> Delvien: right
<amirite> https://kibana.test.cloudzilla.com/app/kibana#/discover?_g=()&_a=(columns:!(_source),index:'*logstash-*',interval:auto,query:(query_string:(analyze_wildcard:!t,query:'cloudzilla_developer:pradeep')),sort:!('@timestamp',desc)):q
<Anonym0us> i don't think network-manager will be enough, am i wrong if i say network-manager is only a interface for changing networking? also it does not prevent network from being enabled
<nacc> Anonym0us: you don't ever want network to be on?
<nacc> amirite: ... wrong channel?
<amirite> your momma
<Anonym0us> no network at all on boot, only when i want it to be enabled
<Anonym0us> amirite stop sharing clickbait
<Anonym0us> !ban amirite
<Delvien> Anonym0us: nm handles the connections, so if its not running, its not handling it. unless you have some manual configurations
<snowkidind> nacc - you are right, I was backwards, ubuntu has sudo
<nacc> Anonym0us: which would all require root to enable/configure
<nacc> snowkidind: yep
<snowkidind> will see if ti runs as is tonight, if not I change the owner
<Anonym0us> please ban amirite form freenode
<Anonym0us> imagine this: no nm, but /etc/network/interfaces
<amirite> please ban anonymous because he's a dumb dumb head
<nacc> Anonym0us: set it to not be auto
<nacc> !ops | please kick amirite
<ubottu> please kick amirite: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Anonym0us> no please ban amirite
<Anonym0us> nacc, i would like you to understand what i am trying to say, if nm is disabled, network is still available.
<nacc> Anonym0us: if you have it so configured, sure
<nacc> Anonym0us: so don't configure it that way?
<Delvien> Specifically look in /etc/network/interfaces
<Anonym0us> imagine this: disable nm, and /etc/network/interfaces has no contents. now another or more service still has network, and will still be able to send hello packaged out
<amirite> Anonym0us: stop talking you are a nuisance
<Anonym0us> amirite you have been ignored.. please leave
<nacc> Anonym0us: if NM is disabled and there is no wifi configure in /e/n/i what service do you think is polling the network?
<HexicPyth> amirite: he/she's not giving you attention for a reason. At least he/she is helping people.
<amirite> nacc: don't listen to Anonym0us he will just give you misinformation
<Anonym0us> apt install no-hello-on-boot
<amirite> HexicPyth: you're a dodo
<HexicPyth> amirite: OK, and I'm proud of being the only leaving member of a supposedly-extinct species of dodo birds :)
<Anonym0us> nacc, that is irrelevant. what is irrelevant tho is that i do not want network to be enabled at ALL on boot, could you help me with that?
<HexicPyth> *living
<nacc> Anonym0us: we just told you?
<nacc> Anonym0us: i don't understand, or maybe you don't understand what you want
<nacc> Anonym0us: if you want to physically disable network, ... well physically disable it?
<nacc> Anonym0us: if you don't want software to bring up network, don't configure it to do so, and you've been told how (disable NM, don't configure in /e/n/i (or don't se to auto so it doesn't start at boot))
<Anonym0us> i want interfaces to be down on boot and needed to be turned on manually
<nacc> Anonym0us: that's /e/n/i w/o auto then
<Anonym0us> well.. funny thing is there are no auto wlan0 in /e/n/i
<nacc> there is also /e/n/i.d now
<Anonym0us> and I'm online right now
<Anonym0us> oh i see
<Anonym0us> well, .../i.d is empty
<Anonym0us> lol, amirite is root haha freaking leet haxor noob
<nacc> Anonym0us: please ignore them, don't feed trolls
<nacc> Anonym0us: do you possibly have something else configure wifi (say, wicd, or other such tools)? what version of ubuntu?
<Delvien> Anonym0us: amirite both of you relax, this is not the place to take shots at eachother
<Anonym0us> i will, after saying this: 1) using bait to get info, 2) running irc in root, 3) is probably 12 years old
<Anonym0us> anyway.. /e/n/i does not include any info except auto lo and lo related things.. disabling nm won't kill network.. i need to figure out what loads network and prevent it from loading until i want it to manually
<HexicPyth> Stupid question: I realize that you should not log onto IRC as root, or anything that doesn't need elevation for that matter, but are their any practical attacks against it?
<nacc> Anonym0us: um, so you *haven't* disabled NM?
<Anonym0us> well.. if your logged in as root, and get hacked, the person has root access to your device
<Anonym0us> HexicPyth ^
<HexicPyth> I know that, but I mean, how would one go about running a remote code execution vuln on an IRC Client. Where would it accept code?
<Anonym0us> nacc i tried but its impossible to do so when you do not yet have the information/knowledge to do so
<nacc> Anonym0us: what?
<nacc> Anonym0us: you don't know how to disable network manager?
<Anonym0us> yes i do.. just not on boot
<nacc> Anonym0us: disable the service period
<nacc> Anonym0us: then NM won't start
<nacc> Anonym0us: at boot or otherwise
<Anonym0us> HexicPyth IP addresses is a old technology
<nacc> Anonym0us: start it manually when you want
<nacc> Anonym0us: you were told this a long time ago
<Anonym0us> IP -addresses, internet protocol
<HexicPyth> I know what IP is :)
<Anonym0us> HexicPyth, do you also know how weak the IP system is?
<nacc> HexicPyth: Anonym0us: ok, at this point, this is offtopic
<HexicPyth> OK i'll stop
<Anonym0us> security is offtopic? wes
<Anonym0us> wew*
<nacc> Anonym0us: discussions of the IP system is offtopic
<Anonym0us> ok
<Anonym0us> HexicPyth care for some pm?
<HexicPyth> I don't mind
<ghrerte> been trying to zero out a dri
<ghrerte> ve oops sorry...trying to zero out a drive and its been 20+hours..Disks shows a spinning wheel but no status. any way to check percentage?
<ghrerte> cli is fine if there is a command to look
<Ben64> ghrerte: don't think so
<Ben64> you might be able to calculate a rough amount if you check the current speed and you know the capacity, and you know how long it's been going
<ghrerte> ah shame. super old machine and usb 2.0 so i knew it would be slow but this is mental
<Ben64> oh you're doing this to a usb drive?
<Anonym0us> nacc, excuse me. So how do i disable nm period (only enabling it manually) ?
<ghrerte> how would i check speed? there is no indicator i can see
<nacc> Anonym0us: systemctl disable network-manager as Delvien said about 30 minutes ago
<Ben64> ghrerte: iotop
<hhzhk> help
<ghrerte> @Ben64its an external hdd 2tb
<Ben64> ghrerte: yeah that's gonna be a while
<Ben64> why do you need to zero it though?
<Anonym0us> alright, at that point i believed that nm wouldn't kill network 100%, but let me try it and come back with results, thanks Delvien nacc
<ghrerte> iit was full of data unencrypted and fat32. I wanted to make it ext4/luks and the guide said to zero it rather than a quick format to secure the old data fom being recovered potentially...is that not needed?
<ghrerte> it would have saved me a day if not lol
<Ben64> ghrerte: nope not needed at all
<Ben64> i mean, zeroing it definitely makes it unreadable
<ghrerte> oh hell. so if i just did a quick format and then reloaded it with the data all is safe? i didnt want to expose the old copies somehow
<Ben64> well any data not overwritten could be seen
<HexicPyth> ghrerte: I suppose you could zero the drive, but doing so over USB may be a bad idea. See dd and/or hdparm
<Ben64> and yeah, hooking it up any other way would be much better
<ghrerte> its been going for 20+hours...should i kill it? got no other way to hook it up really
<Ben64> it should be close now
<SalanderLives> Anyone know a good way to add a widget to Gnome desktop on Ubuntu 16.04? I'd like to add a note with all of the Gnome shortcuts like Unity has for easier memorization
<ghrerte> too 24 hours just to copy the data onto it initially
<HexicPyth> But to answer your question, No, a quick format is not enough to prevent data analysis.
<ghrerte> if i had been smarter id have encrypted intially...but i wasnt. trying to fix that but not doing well
<ghrerte> i dont have a sata cable or anything so what other choice is there for conecting?
#ubuntu 2017-05-17
<Ben64> get a sata cable?
<HexicPyth> Ghrerte: Can this computer boot from USB? You could boot an arch linux or ubuntu or whatever .ISO and launch dd/hddparm/whatever directly from their.
<HexicPyth> *there
<Ben64> HexicPyth: that doesn't make it go faster
<ghrerte> hexic i can do that yes....how long do you think that would take for a 2tb
<HexicPyth> Ben64: No, but I would make it more reliable
<Ben64> no it wouldn't
<ghrerte> oh...yeah dont want to start over for 24hours
<HexicPyth> Ben64: Generally, zeroing over USB isn't recommended right?
<ghrerte> i wish the guide had said so,,,i was just following directions
<kk4ewt> HexicPyth,  why not
<Ben64> but your idea doesn't stop it from being usb
<HexicPyth> kk4ewt, I just remember seeing it here: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiZmuCG0PXTAhXjyVQKHb9dA5kQFggqMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fata.wiki.kernel.org%2Findex.php%2FATA_Secure_Erase
<ghrerte> how does a sata cable connect anyway? have to open the machine?
<ghrerte> i dont have an external sata copnnection
<Ben64> ghrerte: yes
<ghrerte> so put the hddd in the 2.5bay and boot to live usb ans do it? that possible? would it still take ages?
<HexicPyth> Probably
<Ben64> ghrerte: does the drive even have sata
<ghrerte> oh hell yeah id have to tear the case off...easnt thinking
<ghrerte> it has sata inside based on specs but is in sealed housing and it would ruin it taking aprt
<ghrerte> well this sucks. my fault for being ignorant and having old garbage
<HexicPyth> ghrete: Ignore what I said, I misinterpreted your question. In your case, going over USB is the only option.
<Anonym0us> nucc: disabling nm did not kill network as expected, in fact it was loaded when i logged in
<arosen> I'm facing an odd problem. My system seems to fail to boot unless i hit esc on boot then i'm able to see grub.
<Anonym0us> *as i expected.
<arosen> Any ideas why that could be occurring?
<Anonym0us> arosen check bios settings
<ghrerte> how do i kill the format if i give up? i see No way to stop it
<ghrerte> in Gnome Disks
<Ben64> ghrerte: have you found the speed yet
<Ben64> and just kill the process
<ghrerte> i dont have iotop installed and network card is bad...is there another top type process i might have?
<hhzhk> whoami
<ghrerte> that would show speed
<ghrerte> i seem to remember u
<ghrerte> sing some other something top
<hhzhk> whoami
<Ben64> ghrerte: cat /proc/diskstats
<Anonym0us> ghrerte: when formating a harddrive fails, i usually just reboot, it might have something to do with the harddrive not being registered when turning your computer on, but this is just a guess.
<ghrerte> ben it gave lots of numbes but none look like speeds or have units
<Ben64> ghrerte: the 10th column is how much written
<Ben64> in sectors
<VentGrey> Hello ubuntu users, does anyone know what theme does ubuntu use on Lightdm? I really like that clear textbox :3
<ghrerte> not sure which is tenth...does one start after sdb?
<Ben64> 1 is the first one...
<ghrerte> and should i be looking at sdb or sdb1
<Ben64> probably sdb since that's the drive
<ghrerte> ok dont mean to sound dumb but the output was for example 204 585923204
<Anonym0us> what makes wifi possible/loads wifi on boot, and how do i disable it, and manually enabled it when i want to use it?
<ghrerte> then next row indented is 8 q7 sdb1 230  o 13309 496 42684317 1602311388 1652109577 553735784 0 387 7112 55386 4132
<Anonym0us> nacc: <Anonym0us> nucc: disabling nm did not kill network as expected, in fact it was loaded when i logged in
<Ben64> ghrerte: you probably need to make the window bigger so you can see it properly
<ghrerte> i am full screen...thats how it looks
<Ben64> but device is the 3rd column so there you go
<Ben64> but there should only be 14 columns per line
<ghrerte> so 1661260953
<ghrerte> is that 166gb?
<Ben64> no
<ghrerte> oops missed a digit
<ghrerte> ok please tran
<ghrerte> slate that number
<Ben64> size in sectors, as i said previously
<ghrerte> ok so how does that help me determine the status Of the format?
<Ben64> well if that's how many sectors it has written, and you know the size of the drive
<Ben64> you should know everything
<ghrerte> i dont know how to transalte 2tb into sectors to compare
<Ben64> each sector is probably 512 bytes
<Anonym0us> nacc: i think i found my solution: https://askubuntu.com/questions/603876/how-do-i-permanently-disable-wifi
<ghrerte> help me with the math,,a 2tb drive is 200 million bytes?
<Ben64> 2 billion
<Ben64> wait, trillion
<ghrerte> so its not even half done then
<ghrerte> as thats 12 decimal places and the output was 9
<ghrerte> great
<Ben64> or you could just use a calculator
<ghrerte> i did but i may have messed u
<phelix> Would anyone have an idea why having this in cron does not seem to ever run?
<phelix> 25 6 * * * /usr/bin/mysqldump -uuser -ppassword database | gzip > /var/www/backup/website.com_`date +%F`.sql.gz
<Ben64> put it into a script and use the script instead
<phelix> if i execute the command just as this it works
<phelix> ahh ok
<ghrerte> iit will take a week at This rate..unreal
<Ben64> ghrerte: no
<hhzhk2> ver
<ghrerte> if the drive is 2 trillion bytes Nd only 1.6 billion have been written its not hardly scratched
<Ben64> you're doing the math very wrong
<ghrerte> yeah i just realized i left the 512 out...i am not great at math sorry
<ChaiTRex> phelix: /bin/gzip perhaps
<ghrerte> ok so its still n
<bray90820> the current LTS of ubuntu uses systemctl right?
<ghrerte> ot even half done
<fsdsdsd> Stupid question.
<fsdsdsd> lets say I install Ubuntu
<ChaiTRex> phelix: And /bin/date
<phelix> ChaiTRex, I just created a script. I'm going to run that from cron and see if that works.
<fsdsdsd> Can I chroot to my new install instead of rebooting?
<phelix> thanks
<ghrerte> 850gb of 2000gb after 24 hours
<VentGrey> :<
<phelix> will those paths still need to be in there in the script for cron to run it properly you think?
<al2o3-cr> ghrerte: check to status
<ghrerte> how?
<al2o3-cr> send usr1 to dd
<ghrerte> i dont knowwhat thta means
<al2o3-cr> ghrerte: you doing this from linux right?
<ghrerte> eli5 please
<ghrerte> yes...offline computer...and linux noob
<ghrerte> chatting on tablet
<al2o3-cr> ghrerte: sudo kill -USR1 $(pgrep ^dd) (in another terminal)
<al2o3-cr> the status will show in the dd terminal window
<ghrerte> it did nothing
<Ben64> that assumes dd is being run by the user
<ghrerte> i used Disks to format...does that matter?
<al2o3-cr> ghrerte: no
<ghrerte> i entered that and nothing heppend...took me back to user prompt
<arosen> anyone know off hand how grub decides to configure linux boot options?
<al2o3-cr> ghrerte: look for the status in the terminal where dd is running
<ghrerte> i dont know where dd is running...how do i cehck this
<arosen> for some reason, i have: load_video; gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode in my grub menu for my default ubuntu install but those lines are causing the OS to fail to boot.
<arosen> if i edit the grub menu and remove them the os boots fine.
<ghrerte> dd isnt running in a terminal that i see
<al2o3-cr> ghrerte: oh, so you didn't use dd, disregard that then, i thought you used dd my bad
<ghrerte> ugh
<ghrerte> well if my math i
<Anonym0us> how do i manually enable a driver, instead of the driver automatically being loaded on boot?
<ghrerte> s right ben then its gonna take 48 hours
<ghrerte> is there no quicker way to zero a n external hdd without special cables etc?
<bratner_> Anonym0us, starting up a module (e.g driver) is 'modprobe <module_name>', removing  a module is 'rmmod <module_name>', preventing module from being loaded automatically is called "blacklisting"
<Anonym0us> bratner_: so, i should blacklist the driver, then make a script that removes it from blacklist, load driver..
<al2o3-cr> ghrerte: what size is it?
<Anonym0us> something like.. sed 's/driver//' -i blacklist, modprobe driver, echo "driver" > blacklist ?
<bratner> Anonym0us, blacklisted modules are blacklisted for the automatic loading. I think 'modprobe' will disregard your blacklist by default
<bratner> Anonym0us, so just "modprobe my_module". Removing might be more tricky. So modules have dependencies and those will be loaded too. So if you want to clean up properly you might want to rmmod all the dependecies as well.
<Anonym0us> jezz luizz
<Anonym0us> bratner: how do i find the dependencies?
<bratner> Anonym0us, lsmod gives you a list of modules currently loaded. So you can do a "before and after" and compare.
<rzr1911> hola
<bratner> Anonym0us, also lsmod shows you which modules depends on which other modules.
<rzr1911> hello
<Anonym0us> hello!
<Anonym0us> nice nick haha
<Anonym0us> rzr1911
<Anonym0us> bratner: unloading modules could result in more modules not working, a chain reaction if you may?
<rzr1911> thx
<rzr1911> they speak spanish
<bratner> Anonym0us, not really so if i have an imaginary usb keyboard that has its own module "coolkeys" but "coolkeys" depends on "usb_hid" which is not loaded by default. Now you "modprobe coolkeys" so modprobe will load "usb_hid" before the actual driver.
<bratner> Anonym0us, now to clean-up "perfectly" you will first need to unload "coolkeys" and then "usb_hid" but only in case nothing else was loaded requiring it. In any case rmmod should not let you unload a module that is actively used.
<Anonym0us> bratner: i see, thanks i can see that the one module i wish to disable is only used by one more :)
<bratner> Anonym0us, have fun!
<Anonym0us> bratner: thanks :)
<Anonym0us> same2u
<jqrj> What is a good logging daemon
<jqrj> I want to bring my logs together into a central location
<kaosu> Could someone please explain to me why Ubuntu holds back kernel updates? I've noticed that the same kernel updates have been held back for a week now. I'm assuming the kernel updates are held back for stability reasons (and I can manually install them at any time), but I would just like confirmation (and an explanation if applicable) if my assumption is correct or not.
<IanStahl> Maybe a repository issue?
<YankDownUnder> The assumption is correct.
<kaosu> YankDownUnder, thank you for the quick response. I appreciate the help.
<IanStahl> If you have bleeding edge repos, it can sometimes hold back issued updates because it can deem them security issues.
<Guest25398> kaosu, you might carefully read the packages that are updated on your system every single time. others may not - just installing a new kernel may kill other applications installed
<kaosu> I think my general rule of thumb will be to keep a close eye on the Ubuntu Security Notices page and keep an eye out for kernel-related issues. That way I can manually install the kernel upgrades if there is a security issue, but I can avoid needless kernel updates (assuming my system is working fine) that do not contain security fixes.
<YankDownUnder> kaosu, Long time ago - back when "Mandrake/Mandriva" was my "flavour", the kernel updates often killed my "stead system" - which caused me to suss out Ubuntu...and that was a few years back now...so the stability is a major factor...some might not dig that, but a fair whack of folks do - especially businesses...
<Guest25398> its not like they are comin' on a dayly basis
<Guest25398> if i just let my colleagues install every new kernel here to shoot at our dev enviroment - i would run around allday rolling back kernel updates :D
 * eiki_ 
<kaosu> I see the merit in holding them back. It is kind of nice that Ubuntu does hold back kernel upgrades and individual users can decide what is best for their system. I agree that this approach is better for most people. Thank you all for the clarification.
<Bashing-om> kaosu: Phased updates ? : See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases ; http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/phased-updates-to-start-rolling-out-for-ubuntu-13-04 .
<kaosu> I read that Ubuntu is replacing Unity with Gnome 3 in the upcoming LTS. Has Canonical said anything about customizing Gnome 3 or will Ubuntu be sporting a vanilla Gnome 3 experience?
<YankDownUnder> kaosu, Correct. "Gnome3" has matured - and is "old and established". The whole thing with desktops/window manglers is the "re-inventing the wheel" thingo...go what what works...
<Delvien> YankDownUnder: i3 > mutter
<Anonym0us> hello everyone, i would like to know some nice channels on freenode, please keep things ontopic by pm'nig me the #channel names :) i also do accept invites hehe
<YankDownUnder> Delvien, (WindowMaker) ;)
<Guest25398> Anonym0us: reminding people to stay on topic while being totally off topic is wired
<Delvien> YankDownUnder: Oh god, no.
<Anonym0us> Guest25398 who has opinions is weird
<YankDownUnder> We're all weird. End of story. Easy peasey. NEXT...
<astrat> ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAABIwAAAQEAnVvk4p/auSxFfr+7TLB2Rf5Fp7YgyZ/szQD7jggKYXEKAs8JEk0izRFZZTNkQhhugEnHa/qveZSZf3fppkHDD8tMRYChLdP9hwDtO8ecKpYzBxgUCwdto0DrRJH2S1vJMzteCTeWu0bkIQ8HF0ft6XnlohV1siIWpip/chFgCM1itWpMlR+8lmg303gYRrwNJb964+vA6qafpU0EPfH1Pyu5TC4K+x58kjBEqKEyxqrue8ubxuO96zJ9+4bI0fYTULJpWzqer+ir/iZoMs0D+MhlPbL6QTmEBsWbO2U5eMI+i+A2IX9ueLfHwuCbs+8O0Pj//CYDzm+zKOr6ogojmw== sblaisot@dedi2.blaisot.org
<astrat> ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAABIwAAAgEApp37wfPBdAqf7guMbmOpuk2rZ5fczp8oqjai16oHva5qZRmrxUjzDc7MJ7dxhlwAbrFq3Jk7umhJZcHxTgk1pND+qQzDSzp+PjTwgAZZI8H3h7b0uEVeGVqkNMAg6bOjAMkVzbxEN6vEnALN1iwh3Xawefnh7EhaEdsrcj1RTbKDpxS/Y3aA6jIjFygHPRzyx+qlqQ1QDlKl8FuDNbZlsMfWSdHO/sCEVDXz/WutxkMVQSaTLVtBSMC+hFj5NEI5HXDFK2a8Ikyj4AzZFh1dkRfzY7oYBWByTrYYPR2r7c7Mjl59KLTDdKWc3AcFc9EHnlTzIVbI02wIrWrNLEp5W9Fz+keEJDIPUElY2VAxb0Uj3yBbTJu8ZZ5zwh98rxS9W8SDzAS6StWd9IMpJBlbl1Ndxd+9D1HPLvnkcee
<astrat> OiJq9FunZczAuEhLcPX7FpYqDrvau0cc0N/arH4hRP7TcjPxCclNKEACd4rFYLIlqF1OAz6wQfFM5DwMYZOhwuAK+dEBM1U0yC6diolJdbantTxI33pOH7m1KWa9YyuzNp9wHiHo6YBskFqKEN/5vjXbwpUySEq8XK0GmAx5gxecO/gfE/wL0qrkVdI0mgH6a7A1IvgxBFkxBItzO29ETi5ndWi1nYVeqrI7sjXJUL5gMh+gft98uYMNGWrWo6F3a1qU= radek@tardis
<kryl> hi, please how to make resolvconf less boring ? :-)
<kryl> I'll want to fix my own nameserver there !
<kryl> it's lts server 14.4
<Guest25398> kryl: boring?
<kryl> yep everytime it override the configuration
<kryl> and I can't remove it because it's a dependancy of ubuntu-minimal package...
<Guest25398> chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf is the quick fix, a proper solution will need some time
<YankDownUnder> kryl, You can always directly modify the /etc/network/interfaces => add static information.
<kryl> yep ... but unstead of chattr +i
<kryl> YankDownUnder, already tested it add his own configuration
<kryl> I want to get dhcp address but use my static dns
<Guest25398> kryl: write a ifup-down-script to echo your liens into the file after the itnerfaces are up?
<YankDownUnder> kryl, Which can be done through edit to the /etc/network/interfaces configuration file...
<Guest25398> i mean ther are plenty of  possibilities to make this less "boring"
<Guest25398> like: tell your dhcp server to pass the dns servers a options to the clients
<IanStahl> Hello everyone!
<IanStahl> sudo -s
<IanStahl> oops, lol
<IanStahl> wrong box.
<IanStahl> sudo -s
<kryl> YankDownUnder, yes it works but resolvconf add his own configuration also
<IanStahl> darnit.
<Guest25398> kryl: do you have control over the dnsserver too?
<Guest25398> not dns....dhcp
<kryl> nop
<Guest25398> kryl: https://linux.die.net/man/5/dhclient.conf and look for "supersede"
<Guest25398> hope ubuntu uses dhclient?
<kryl> I think yes
<kryl> but I changed some parameters without success
<Guest25398> i use it on my debian home server
<andbubble> I have a server with two network interfaces. Both network interfaces are hooked up to a different ISP. My goal is to configure the server as a proxy where it can receive requests via ISP A and execute them via ISP B.
<andbubble> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 and I have installed squid. I've set up routing as described in a tutorial for configuring a transparent proxy.
<andbubble> However, when I have both network interfaces connected and I try to connect to the proxy server via external IP it doesn't work. If I try connecting via LAN IP though from a device on the same ISP A network it does work.
<omber> Evening, I have a question: I have a USB Web cam (PS Eye). I use it for Head Tracking in Windows with Elite Dangerous. However when I boot into Ubuntu it delays boot by about a minute (there are errors displayed). How could I prevent Ubuntu from touching this device period?
<andbubble> Additionally, if I remove the network interface for ISP B then it will work via external IP however obviously the request will then go through ISP A and not B.
<andbubble> Does anyone know to set up this routing nightmare as I'm at my wits end here haha
<kryl> :-) it's totally unbelivable
<kryl> I'll go for chattr :)
<rzr1911> hey
<k_sze[work]> I have a question regarding flash-kernel in Ubuntu 14.04.5
<k_sze[work]> Is it supposed to support the NVIDIA Jetson TK1?
<Dreaman> why not use 16.04 lts
<k_sze[work]> Because I start off with NVIDIA's Linux4Tegra 21.5, which is based off of 14.04.1.
<Dreaman> ok
<k_sze[work]> I can *try* upgrading to 16.04 LTS, although I'm pretty sure it will break. :P
<k_sze[work]> Let me try that just now.
<Dreaman> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/965192/announcements/jetpack-2-3-for-jetson-tx1-released-with-l4t-r24-2-ubuntu-16-04-64-bit-cuda-8-and-tensorrt/1
<Dreaman> k_sze[work] help you or not i not use this
<k_sze[work]> Dreaman: that's TX1, which is newer than the TK1. :)
<Dreaman> ok
<k_sze[work]> Looks like 16.04 is a no go because CUDA won't work with it.
<Dreaman> http://robosec.eu/2016/10/how-to-upgrade-nvidia-jetson-tk1-to-last-ubuntu-16-04-lts/
<tetsuo> Hello! Anyone knows why letters on terminal may overlap?
<tetsuo> I´m on the new version "Zesty" and it didn´t happen with the prior.
<SchrodingersScat> tetsuo: strange characters can cause it sometimes.  sometimes I run 'clear ; reset' without the quotes to get things back in order
<astrat> [access "refs/heads/*"]
<astrat>   label-Code-Review = block -2..+2 group X
<tetsuo> @SchrodingersScat it didn´t work, it is weird because some letters are spaced out and others overlap making things illegible.
<SchrodingersScat> tetsuo: it was always like this?
<tetsuo> nope, just with the new update.
<tetsuo> I tried updating the fonts but it says it is already on its new version.
<astrat> ed by services)
<Anonym0us> hi
<Clonick-mexico> hi
<hal9009> greetings
<Clonick> hi hal9009
<hal9009> new to irc. any other chan recommendations?
<kostkon> !alis | hal9009
<ubottu> hal9009: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<hal9009> thanks
<JoeKnowbody> hello all!
<hal9009> howdy
<fishcake321> hey guys, I just got a dell poweredge r210, and am having some trouble installing ubuntu desktop
<Clonick> someone can help me to setup on digitalocean?
<YankDownUnder> Clonick, Um...don't they have their own support?
<Guest25398> Clonick: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/initial-server-setup-with-ubuntu-16-04
<arthar360> Hi. I am trying to configure iscsi target. When i run `targetcli backstores/fileio create file_or_dev=/var/disk1 name=disk1`, It succeeds and I can verify using `targetcli ls`. But when I restart the service, all settings are lost. Tried the `targetcli saveconfig` option but no luck. What to do? I am making a bash script.
<jayjo> I'm trying to read an osx journaled thumb drive, and I can see the drive using lsblk ... Does it matter if I use hfsplus on the 128M component or the 1.8G component ( a 2GB disk)
<jayjo> Actually now I know what happened. This drive has password from mac - can I open this in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: passworded/encrypted drives need to be un-encrypted to read
<coventry> In lubuntu, I connected a monitor to my laptop selected it as the only output, then lost the connection. My screen went blank, and this persists across killing Xorg, or even rebooting. How can I reset to a sane output configuration? I get reasonable X output if I log in as a different user, so it's a user-level configuration issue.
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: did you just try to plug it in, on your ubuntu system?
<jayjo> lotuspsychje: as in, via the mac?
<jayjo> on ubuntu I can see the drive in fdisk
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: cant browse with nautilus?
<jayjo> /dev/sdd1 SIZE 1.8G TYPE Apple Core storage
<jayjo> No it doesn't show up in nautilus
<EriC^^> jayjo: did you install hfsplus>
<jayjo> Yes I did install hfsprogs
<EriC^^> jayjo: try sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<jayjo> wrong fs type
<coventry> If I try "xrandr -d :0 --output eDP-1 --auto" from a VT, I get "xrandr: configure crtc 0 failed."
<Kunal> hey
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: what i would try, is install testdisk and photorec (recover) all data from that drive to ubuntu and format it after to ext
<EriC^^> jayjo: try blkid /dev/sdd1
<jayjo> EriC^^: it doesn't fail, where would it show up?
<flush> hi
<jayjo> No output otherwise though
<flush> i have a question
<EriC^^> jayjo: try sido blkid /dev/sdd1
<EriC^^> *sudo
<EriC^^> ask flush
<lotuspsychje> Kunal: welcome, what can we do for you?
<jayjo> /dev/sdd1: PARTLABEL="JAYJO" PARTUUID="d91244ec-f1a7-470a-a072-6edaa3d4098b"
<flush> my ubuntu keeps on freezing totally like never seen under linux, i noticed that it always freezes when im using flash player on firefox
<jayjo> output from blkid
<flush> is there an update or some way i can figure out whats going on
<EriC^^> jayjo: do you know the password of the hdd?
<lotuspsychje> flush: tell us all your details mate
<jayjo> EriC^^: yes
<lotuspsychje> !details | flush
<ubottu> flush: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<flush> ok
<flush> lets say my son or daughter is playing some flash games, every now and then the system freezes, then after few secondes the keyboard leds will start blinking and computer restarts
<flush> few minutes ago i was watching videos on youtube and it happened
<EriC^^> jayjo: try sudo mount -t hfs -o loop,encryption=aes128 /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<hfan> flush, flash generally uses a ton of cpu. i'd guess you are overheating
<flush> no i have a brand new heatsink for both cpu and northbridge
<flush> #sensors show 26cpu and 30 motherboard
<hfan> verify by monitoring cpu temps
<flush> yes i do
<hfan> lol  timestamp race
<flush> cpu usage is very low, i have gkrellm opened all the time
<lotuspsychje> flush: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset? driver loaded? browser version?
<hfan> check syslog. next most likely culprit would be hardware issue or driver glitch
<jayjo> EriC^^: failed to parse mount options. is it l,e=?
<flush> i think im all to the latest... how do i know? apt-get install dist-upgrade ?
<flush> as far as i know im on ubuntu 16.06
<hfan> cat /etc/*release  will clarify
<flush> nvidia gtx 680 video card... never had single problem
<flush> ok
<flush> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS \n \l
<flush> oh..
<lotuspsychje> flush: looks up to date
<flush> i thought it was 16.06
<lotuspsychje> flush: how about sudo lshw -C video (chipset & driver= plz)
<EriC^^> jayjo: try sudo mount -t hfs -o encryption=aes128 /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<flush> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<flush>   *-display
<flush>        description: VGA compatible controller
<flush>        product: GK104 [GeForce GTX 680]
<flush>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<flush>        physical id: 0
<lotuspsychje> flush: driver= at bottom?
<flush> ok sorry for that
<flush> was using /exec -o
<flush> sec
<EriC^^> flush: command | nc termbin.com 9999
<flush> driver=nvidia
<jayjo> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1,
<jayjo> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<EriC^^> jayjo: try sudo xxd /dev/sdd1 | head | nc termbin.com 9999
<flush> EriC^^,  ?
<hfan> flush, check /var/log/syslog at the timestamps leading up to the issue
<flush> copy
<EriC^^> flush: it's a command that lets you pastebin stuff from the terminal
<flush> awesome.. ill check it out
<flush> ok lemme see syslogs
<hfan> plz do not paste it here. use pastebin
<flush> yes sorry
<jayjo> http://termbin.com/p19c
<flush> syslog doesnt say much at all
<flush> https://pastebin.com/2zwEKxU5
<flush> im pretty sure its flash related... i have even played tf2 without problem
<flush> is there a way to manually force firefox to use another flash version
<lotuspsychje> flush: did you try chromium as test, does vlc play movies nice? did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<flush> let me see
<EriC^^> jayjo: does sudo parted -l show any info about the filesystem
<EriC^^> ?
<flush> i have been watching lots of movies with gmplayer already
<flush> never had an issue
<hfan> flush, that syslog does look bare. can you paste bin syslog.1 as well? looks like it just rotate logs
<flush> ok let me se
<flush> im installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, what is this about ?
<lotuspsychje> flush: that install flash and codecs
<jayjo> EriC^^: it sees it & recognizes it with parted
<EriC^^> jayjo: what's it say for the filesystem at the right?
<flush> https://pastebin.com/ndzkmd7y
<flush> thats a lot of logs, i think system from at aroud 00:30
<flush> ok ubuntu-restricted-extras might fix it maybe?... i hope so
<jayjo> EriC^^: ah I see - it's blank for the partition
<EriC^^> jayjo: must be the encryption
<hfan> flush, just had a though. i had a machine that could do 720p videos and stellarium just fine, nice frame rates, but a youtube video at 244p maximized would still eat up cpu and cause it to overheat
<hfan> flash works a lot differently. i'd be curious to see the output of this, while running a flash video that causes problems,   vmstat -SM 1 5
<flush> hfan ill have to check it out
<flush> ok
<flush> but if it freezes im screwwed
<EriC^^> jayjo: try sudo apt-get install hfsprogs hfsutils hfsplus loop-aes-utils
<hfan> keep an eye on the 'id' column of the 'cpu' section.
<flush> with ubuntu-restricted-extras maybe ill be lucky
<jayjo> EriC^^: i think that repo for loop-aes-utils has been moved or removed
<jayjo> Is that correct? I'm on 16.04 LTS
<EriC^^> !info loop-aes-utils xenial
<ubottu> Package loop-aes-utils does not exist in xenial
<EriC^^> appears so
<EriC^^> jayjo: try again sudo mount -t hfsplus -o encryption=aes /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<flush> ok my firefox says shockwave flash needs an update.. ill do that
<jayjo> Still "wrong fs" type
<josh-MATE-amdgpu> 16.04 is crashing (frozen display) when I plug in a second DVI display. Using free driver for HD 2700 (chipset RV630). If I boot with it attached, system hangs moments after gaining mouse input on MATE desktop. I have tried both monitor individually and they work fine.
<hfan> jayjo, most likely the encrypted proprietary filesystem you are attempting to read simply cannot be read
<hfan> either break encryption or decrypt it and try again
<flush> jayjo what are you trying to hack
<flush> ok i have updated flash player, firefox does not complain anymore
<flush> ill try to freeze the system again tomorrow
<flush> thanks a lot folks
<flush> night here
<hfan> flush, have a good one. last thing since i may not be here later; if the 'id' column of that command drops to below 5 then you are overheating
<hfan> ...more or less, basically and indirectly
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | josh-MATE-amdgpu
<ubottu> josh-MATE-amdgpu: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<josh-MATE-amdgpu> ubottu: How can I use xrandr to configure a display that I can't plug in without a full crash?
<ubottu> josh-MATE-amdgpu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<josh-MATE-amdgpu> ubottu: Why is a bot sending irrelevant information at a delay?
<josh-MATE-amdgpu> MATE 16.04.2 is crashing (frozen display) when I plug in a second DVI display. Using free driver for HD 2700 (chipset RV630). If I boot with it attached, system hangs moments after gaining mouse input on MATE desktop. I have tried both monitor individually and they work fine.
<hfan> josh-MATE-amdgpu, check syslog and Xsessionerrors for details on the crash itself - could provide a solution as well
<jayjo> so it's not AES 128?
<hfan> displays should just work, so i don't think any amount of xrandring would be useful until the crashing stops
<hfan> even invalid xrandr settings won't cause a crash - just no display
<josh-MATE-amdgpu> hfan: /var/log/syslog and /var/Xorg.0.log ?
<josh-MATE-amdgpu> hfan: Yeah, that was a bot causing more confusion than help.
<hfan> josh-MATE-amdgpu, those will help, but also  /home/<user>/.xsession-errors
<jayjo> EriC^^: https://github.com/libyal/libfvde could this be it?
<EriC^^> jayjo: looks promising
<lotuspsychje> flush: so, any better now?
<bilb_ono> how might I enter a terminal if grub isn’t installed properly?
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | bilb_ono
<ubottu> bilb_ono: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<selckin> if grub starts you can type in the proper grub manually
<bilb_ono> I didn’t install windows
<selckin> or boot with a livecd
<bilb_ono> selckin: if I do that, can I access stuff on the current hard drive? as opposed to the livecd’s drive?
<selckin> yes
<bilb_ono> I get grub-install error failed to get canonical path of 'aufs' .
<bilb_ono> should I have to mount the drive I am trying to grub-install first?
<selckin> grub install has 2 parts, files in your /boot and the bootloaders in the MBR or that new EFI stuff
<selckin> for the /boot stuff it has to be mounted
<bilb_ono> though I can already see it in the file menu
<bilb_ono> I don’t think I have to do boot stuff? according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<selckin> never hurts to redo everything when there is a problem
<selckin> you didn't really describe your problem in detail
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there any easy way to see what were the last set of packages I installed through synaptic?
<bilb_ono> what are ‘aufs” ?  in grub-install error failed to get canonical path of 'aufs'
<selckin> aufs is livecd stuff
<selckin> possibly looking at your current /boot
<Cyber_Akuma> I installed several packages, and I am pretty sure some of them don't have a GUI equivalent that will show up in Gnome, so I wanted to know what was installed for the ones that I need to run through a CLI
<selckin> Cyber_Akuma: should be a log of you did in like /var/log/apt/history
<Cyber_Akuma> That would be flooded with all the information and details of the install process though woulden't it? Would be a little tricky to find the list of apps installed
<selckin> that what we have grep for
<bilb_ono> I want to check my nvidia driver on my drive thats not working (where grub is messed up). Is there a way to do that from my livecd?
<bilb_ono> or is there another way to access the terminal?
<selckin> yes you can mount your disk and chroot into it etc
<selckin> for the grub part this is better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Fixing_a_Broken_System then what you linked
<bilb_ono> selckin: I think its mounted because I can see it in the file manager. is this right?
<bilb_ono> selckin: also, is there a way to confirm that a broken grub installation is whats causing the problem before I go through all of this?
<selckin> you never said what your problem is
<selckin> you just claimed grub was broken and i asked for more info
<bilb_ono> when I boot, I just have a flashing underscore at a black screen
<bilb_ono> it just hangs
<bilb_ono> once I got to a screen that I think told me something about being unable to find grub, so I went through the grub repair steps and it says it finished
<bilb_ono> but im not sure how to check. all I know is that it still doesn’t work
<bilb_ono> maybe its something else entirely
<guest-N0ZHNY> yoo
<guest-N0ZHNY> was gehtn
<selckin> these things are hard to assist with remotely
<bray90820> Maybe someone here can tell me why my service fails to start
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/pZUx8ac2
<bilb_ono> selckin: yeah I understand. any common culprits when you just see the black screen and a flashing underscore?
<YankDownUnder> bray90820, That's apparently not the right place to place a service...for one...
<bray90820> YankDownUnder: Why isn't it?
<YankDownUnder> bray90820, Did you follow these instructions: https://www.ubuntudoc.com/how-to-create-new-service-with-systemd/ ---> ?
<selckin> bilb_ono: could be grub yeah, or bios trying to boot of the wrong hd
<bray90820> YankDownUnder: I did not
<bray90820> Should I?
<YankDownUnder> bray90820, Read though all that lovely stuff - then double check the "service" you created - then double check your "plan", then see how ya go...(plan the work, work the plan)
<alkisg> https://developer.android.com/studio/install.html says "If you are running a 64-bit version of Ubuntu, you need to install some 32-bit libraries with the following command: ..."
<alkisg> I'm running 32-bit version of Ubuntu. The android-studio installation was fine. But why did it download 64-bit tools?!
<alkisg> $ file tools/emulator
<alkisg> tools/emulator: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<alkisg> Is android emulator available for 32bit ubuntu installations?
<selckin> its 2017 what are you still doing with 32bit
<lotuspsychje> selckin: if the user needs 32bit..its so
<alkisg> There's a very valid  reason for that, but it would stray the focus of the chat, yeah...
<alkisg> (hi all, btw :))
<selckin> then i would like to point you to android studio channel
<selckin> not really ubuntu related
<alkisg> I think ubuntu ships some android emulator packages, doesn't it?
<selckin> https://developer.android.com/studio/index.html clearly states you need a 64bit system
<alkisg> "64-bit distribution capable of running 32-bit applications" :) Sounds very strange... not all their apps are 64-bit, yet some of them are, and so 32-bit is not supported... :/
<alkisg> I think the android packages in the archives would suffer from the same issues...
<alkisg> Thank you for the help
<bilb_ono> Im at a command prompt that looks like root@alex (my computer name). Should I be able to install nvidia drivers from here?
<bilb_ono> I keep getting errors about /tmp not being available
<bilb_ono> but when I try mkdir /tmp it says the file already exists
<bilb_ono> it says the filesystem is in read-only mode
<bilb_ono> is there a way to make it write mode as well?
<alkisg> Did you go there using the recovery mode?
<bilb_ono> alkisg: yep
<alkisg> Do it again. When you reach recovery mode, select to enable networking
<alkisg> That will give you both internet access and writeable file system
<alkisg> Then, go to the root shell that you are now
<bilb_ono> hmm, i didn’t see that option..
<bilb_ono> its in the list of ubuntu’s to start?
<alkisg> bilb_ono: did you see this dialog? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Qw3_vQFb7zo/UEyS2gfQoxI/AAAAAAAAGXI/dWc6iE79IVY/s1600/recovery-mode-ubuntu-1.png
<hhzhk> quit
<hhzhk> exit
<bilb_ono> alkisg: yep!
<hhzhk> quit
<bilb_ono> oh I see, enable networkign there
<bilb_ono> ok
<alkisg> bilb_ono: right
<mohsen-rashidi> hey
<mohsen-rashidi> i need a keyboard layout handler applet for lxde. could you please suggest one?
<YankDownUnder> mohsen-rashidi, Have you asked in #lubuntu yet?
<bilb_ono> reinstall time
<radiation[m]> openoffice dosent appear in the search results?
<mohsen-rashidi> YankDownUnder, yeah. there is only 70 people there and haven`t answered yet!
<YankDownUnder> mohsen-rashidi, Patience...and while you're waiting, there is always "Google"
<radiation[m]> Why dosent openoffice not show up in the ubuntu search button after i installed it?
<selckin> libreoffice
<mohsen-rashidi> YankDownUnder, thank you anyway
<radiation[m]> openoffice*
<selckin> radiation[m]: its now called libreoffice
<radiation[m]> thats actually wrong.
<radiation[m]> Libreoffice forked openoffice's source code.
<selckin> all the people working on openoffice moved to libreoffice
<xangua> radiation[m]: how did you install open office? What's wrong with libre?
<radiation[m]> i just wanted to try it?
<radiation[m]> there a problem?
<radiation[m]> regardless, its not even an answer to my question.
<YankDownUnder> If the installation of OpenOffice wasn't through the repositories (ppa's), then it might not propagate in the system-wide menu system.
<xangua> radiation[m]: how did you install OpenOffice? It's recommended to remove libre if you want to try open if you want to try Libre
<selckin> probably just entering the wrong search term
<radiation[m]> That could be the reason why Yank, i installed it through the terminal.
<YankDownUnder> radiation[m], Something to try then would be to either restart your window mangler/desktop - or logoff/login again...(whichever is easiest)
<radiation[m]> ill just log off and log back in
<radiation[m]> brb
<buu> I'm on a ubuntu based livecd (clonezilla) in a non-gui terminal, how can I increase the font size?
<ducasse> !based on ubuntu | buu
<ubottu> buu: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<YankDownUnder> buu, You can try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ==> although, it may NOT work...but it's worth a shot.
<jonasrogert> is there a way to see what progeam is starting a bridge interface?
<radiation[m]> back
<radiation[m]> nope
<radiation[m]> still wont pop up
<radiation[m]> is there a terminal command to open it up?
<jonasrogert> i can se two bridges on startup
<YankDownUnder> radiation[m], you'll have to manually add the menu entries then, matey...
<xangua> radiation[m]: what terminal commands did you use in first place? How did you install it
<glitch> i run a command. it gives error . how to check the error  code of that particular command ?
<radiation[m]> YankDownUnder, so how do i add the menu entries?
<YankDownUnder> radiation[m], Don't know what window manager and desktop you're running - they're each different, bro.
<xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<ducasse> glitch: 'echo $?'
<jayjo> I was able to mount my thumb drive that was password protected via libfvde, but in nautilus it says I don't have the permissions to view the newly mounted drive (usb). It's at /media/usb . How do I change ownersip of a drive like this?
<buu> it turns out the answer is 'setfont'
<YankDownUnder> buu, Yay! You found the answer! Awesome!
<josh-MATE-amdgpu> MATE 16.04.2 is crashing (frozen display) when I plug in a second DVI display. Using free driver for HD 2700 (chipset RV630). If I boot with it attached, system hangs moments after gaining mouse input on MATE desktop. I have tried both monitor individually and they work fine. Issue did not exist on Debian Jessie or Stretch on same hardware
<radiation[m]> -.-
<radiation[m]> i can now see why the majority of linux user prefer libreoffice.
<glitch> ducasse : i didnt get you
<YankDownUnder> radiation[m], I can tell you that I gave up on it because of formatting and "slowness"...IMHO...but that's a horse of a different colour...
<ducasse> glitch: what don't you understand? it's a direct answer to your question.
<jayjo> how do I change the ownership of something I mounted?
<YankDownUnder> jayjo, You might merely restart nautilus to check if that's actually the case...
<radiation[m]> How do you trust application as the root user?
<radiation[m]> an*
<ducasse> radiation[m]: what do you mean by that?
<gpadmin> hallo
<radiation[m]> nvm
<gpadmin> hy radiation
<gpadmin> ¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
<gpadmin> HY
<radiation[m]> gpadmin, are you trying to say "hate you?"
<YankDownUnder> radiation[m], I think he's trying to say, "I want to buy tacos for everyone here"...but I could be wrong...
<radiation[m]> -.-
<gpadmin> I'm not trying to say that
<radiation[m]> YankDownUnder, Don't think I didn't notice what you did there.
<gpadmin> radiation[m] , can we be friends
<ducasse> gpadmin: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<gpadmin> yI intend to deepen my knowledge. And I really need you
<meldron> Hi guys, for a couple of days my keyring is not unlocked correclty after login; i have to do
<meldron> gnome-keyring-daemon -r -d so everything (escpically chrome) works correct
<meldron> anyone wiht a similar problem and/or a solution?
<gpadmin> Reading package lists... Error!
<gpadmin> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<gpadmin> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_universe_i18n_Translation-en
<gpadmin> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<gpadmin> Reading package lists... Error!
<gpadmin> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<gpadmin> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_universe_i18n_Translation-en
<gpadmin> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<gpadmin> how to work
<gpadmin> please
<ducasse> !paste | gpadmin
<ubottu> gpadmin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CyberTex> Hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu 17.04 and I would like to update my wpa_supplicant from 2.4 to 2.6 in the hope of fixing my peap problem and stopping my MAC-OS colleagues from taunting me.
<CyberTex> How can I do that "Safely"?
<parapan> Hi all. I have a problem with the apache2 log. it is filling too fast and reaching huge amounts ~ 60 Gb in few days; I understood lsof will tell me which process is filling this but I need more guidance ...
<ducasse> CyberTex: short answer: "you can't". versions of packages in ubuntu are what they are. your best option is to find a ppa, at your own risk.
<Simplar> Hello. I own an old laptop, Samsung Q45. Which Ubuntu will be perfect for it?
<CyberTex> ducasse:  So compling 2.6 from source is a nightmare as I thought? It would involve recompiling the kernel and stuff ?
<ducasse> CyberTex: not the kernel, but you really should look for a ppa or third-party repo first.
<CyberTex> ducasse:  Sure, Thanks :p
<ducasse> CyberTex: and don't just compile the source, build a package.
<CyberTex> ducasse: What about downgrading ? is it safer? A friend of mine uses 2.3 in ubuntu 14.06  and it works like a charm
<CyberTex> Not quite sure about the supplicant version , but I'm sure that he uses ubuntu 14
<Ben64> would still be a ppa or something
<ducasse> !info wpasupplicant trusty
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpa): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1.4 (trusty), package size 717 kB, installed size 2206 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<ducasse> CyberTex: ^^
<CyberTex> ducasse:  Here is an article about downgrading to 2.3 prosmising that it would be the solution http://www.kernel-overload.com/ubuntu-mate-16-04-lts-connecting-to-peap-network-without-a-ca-cert/
<CyberTex> Either using 2.1 or 2.3 will hopfully solve the problem...
<ducasse> CyberTex: i'm not going to recommend that, you are free to try it at your own risk.
<CyberTex> ducasse:  Do you recommed downgrading over an external ppa solution ?
<CyberTex> recommend *
<ducasse> CyberTex: you would still be using a ppa, don't use the trusty packages.
<ducasse> CyberTex: they are compiled against different library versions.
<CyberTex> ducasse:  oh :(
<CyberTex> ducasse:  Do have any idea when ubuntu upgrades to 2.5 or 2.6?
<Hackwar> hi folks, I'm trying to backup files over SSH and I got issues with the right rsync command. I'm currently doing this rsync -aphvz --delete --stats --progress --compress -e "sshpass -p <password> ssh <user>@<domain>" /<remotefolder>/ <local relative folder>/ and this fails with the error that the remotefolder would not exist. When I log in with ssh directly and then do cd /<remotefolder>/, I get the right folder.
<Hackwar> What am I doing wrong?
<CyberTex> ducasse: pardon my ignorance.
<ducasse> !info wpasupplicant artful
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpa): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-0ubuntu9 (artful), package size 960 kB, installed size 2844 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<ducasse> CyberTex: it's still 2.4 in the development release, but that might change before release in october.
<YankDownUnder> Um...hmmm...never used "Rufus" before - doesn't create a "persistent" boot USB, does it?
<slojanko> Hello, can someone please tell me why my folders and files get moved on my desktop when I move just 1 folder?
<CyberTex> ducasse:  alright, Thanks a lot.
<slojanko> It's like fucking word when I rescale one image, I get 5 new pages, 20 things break and I'm downloading a 20GB game
<ducasse> slojanko: watch your language, please.
<axhm3a> slojanko: what desktop do you use?
<slojanko> Ubuntu
<slojanko> I literally can't move folders the way I want
<slojanko> It snaps them by 100 pixels of where I drop them
<axhm3a> slojanko: Unity?
<slojanko> off*
<slojanko> http://imgur.com/a/L2EPL
<slojanko> Why are those 2 so close compared to the rest?
<Hackwar> got it. Adding a : to the server:folder part helps
<axhm3a> slojanko: did you checked the option "Keep aligned" within the context menu? (Right Click on Desktop))
<slojanko> Yes I have it on
<slojanko> Without it, the arrangement is even worse
<axhm3a> slojanko: i just tried it on a unity vm as i am on gnome. i admit that i have no clue what "keep aligned" does...
<krishg> hey yo
<krishg> question
<krishg> i'm on smuxi right now
<slojanko> axhm3a: well you can make me laugh, I guess that helps
<krishg> how do i use webchat.freenode.net?
<CyberTex> ducasse:  At my own risk :( Do believe that https://askubuntu.com/a/735972 is "a" solution? As in a possible solution?
<Ben64> CyberTex: no
<axhm3a> slojanko: try the unity tweak tool. maybe you find some options there
<CyberTex> Ben64:  lol ok
<slojanko> What is unity?
<axhm3a> slojanko: that is the default ubuntu dekstop you are using
<ducasse> CyberTex: that's using the vivid packages, this is the worst idea yet ;)
<zetheroo> is there a log for network manager?
<CyberTex> Ben64:  Any recommendations on your side ?
<Ben64> CyberTex: you've already been given the possible solutions
<selckin> you're not gonna be able to do this in a sane way without learning ALOT
<CyberTex> Ben64:  I couldn't find any external ppa. I'm on my way to be an ubuntu guru but I'm not their yet. Spoon feeding me could help me survive another day in the wild
<slojanko> Is Unity already packaged with ubuntu?
<CyberTex> there * -_-"
<parapan> Hi all. I have a problem with the apache2 log. it is filling too fast and reaching huge amounts ~ 60 Gb in few days; I understood lsof will tell me which process is filling this but I need more guidance ...
<Ben64> parapan: i bet it's apache...
<slojanko> Ben64: you're straight up savage
<hargut> Hello.
<ducasse> CyberTex: the problem with using an older package is that it might break other things that depend on it, plus that library versions might not match. if there is no ppa with it, the cleanest solution is probably to build a package imo.
<parapan> Ben64: I bet that too; if I only start the server , login, do some updates, etc , the size of error log is the same ....however ..if I access the webcrm I have installed ...even without editing data or so ....the error.log file size is increasing with approx 1 Gb.
<Ben64> parapan: look at what's filling the log file
<hargut> I'm just struggling with a USB stick containing some executeable files formatted in vfat. I don't get +x permissions on the stick working. System is a 16.04, tried to mount with exec and umask 0022 but it doesn't give me +x on the files.
<hargut> Does anyone of you have an idea how to get execute permissions on vfat partitions?
<parapan> Ben64: but how do I handle this situation ? yes, exactly ? how do I check what process is filling this file ? if I do sudo nano ....it's not opening the file ..it;s already 5,8 Gb now
<Ben64> parapan: use something like less or tail
<Ben64> hargut: vfat doesn't support permissions like that
<parapan> Ben64: could you be more specific please ?
<Ben64> parapan: tail file
<CyberTex> ducasse:  Here is a solution I found long time ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1578589 but I had no luck applying it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578589 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Add support for <none> as inner authentication in PEAP" [Undecided,Expired]
<hargut> Ben64: I know, but with a umask/exec there are several instructions on the web which seem to have worked in the past.
<Ben64> hargut: with the proper mount options you can do that
<hargut> Ben64: It's kinda weird, because it seems that there is some exec flag which can be set on files only because there is on .bat file which is executeable.
<hargut> Ben64: but which, i already tried umask=0022 & exec.
<Ben64> well how is it mounted now
<jerin[m]> https://serverfault.com/q/850606/415745
<jerin[m]> If someone can help
<hargut> Ben64: I tried: mount /dev/sdb1 -o exec,umask=0000 but still end up with 644er file permissions.
<Ben64> hargut: doesn't really answer my question
<CyberTex> ducasse:  Building a package from 2.6 source you mean ?
<hargut> For some reason it seems that ubuntu does ignore the umask,fmask values supplied with mount.
<ducasse> CyberTex: yes, for example. if you know that would work - i don't.
<Ben64> hargut: no
<hargut> Ben64: I always end up, regardless of how I mount it on the command line with fmask=0022 & dmask=0022 when checking the mount output.
<parapan> Ben64: tail -f error.log gives me a continupous listing of error; the process pid is 914 and is connected to one module of the webcrm .... it is a "PHP notice" ....only that is reported for each day of the week ...Monday to Sunday and then back ....
<Ben64> hargut: well if you aren't going to answer my questions i'll just stop here
<CyberTex> ducasse:  yeah , I believe I saw it their changelog :P . Time to learn a new thing YAY. <low key excited>
<hargut> Ben64: What do you want to know? I did an fstab entry with exec,umask=0022 and mount /opt/cbird-signature  afterwards.
<Ben64> parapan: use paste.ubuntu.com and paste some of the repeating errors
<ducasse> CyberTex: you might be able to use the ubuntu source package for the 17.04 version, replace the source and up the version number.
<hargut> Ben64: What exactly do you mean with "how is it mounted now"?
<Ben64> hargut: the relevant line from the output of "mount"
<CyberTex> ducasse:  Good lead I'm on it
<ducasse> CyberTex: another option is 'checkinstall', but you would need to be careful.
<ducasse> CyberTex: it's easier, though.
<CyberTex> ducasse: From here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo ?
<ikonia> I'd be more concerned at why 17.04 is two versions behind what you want
<ikonia> is there a REASON it's not been upgraded
<hargut> Ben64: got the catch, the media was mounted on a second mount point, and it seems mount ignores the supplied values then. As soon as I unmounted the second path, and remounted with the options it worked.
<ikonia> as 17.04 is very recent
<CyberTex> ducasse: I'm talking about checkinstall
<hargut> Ben64: I've just grepped for the path and not the device, so I missed the second mountpoint.
<ducasse> CyberTex: i understand, but ikonia has a good point.
<CyberTex> ducasse: I'll try the first solution first
<hargut> Ben64: Thanks for your help!
<ikonia> CyberTex: when you posted the network manager solution and you said no lock applying it does that mean you couldn't apply it, or you applied it correclty and it didn't work
<ducasse> CyberTex: the same thing applies, it might break other things that rely on it.
<parapan> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24591647/ ' I have replaced some sensitive info but you will figure-it out ....
<ikonia> CyberTex: also do you KNOW an upgrade to 2.6 will fix your problem
<ikonia> or is it blind hope
<Ben64> parapan: sounds like you need to fix controller.php
<CyberTex> ikonia:  I couldn't apply it because Network manager was already "occupying" my wlp3s0 device .
<parapan> Ben64: how to do that ...should I output the line 184 ?
<ikonia> CyberTex: so stop network manager to apply it
<Ben64> parapan: either fix that, or maybe set it to not log php notices
<CyberTex> ikonia:  I didn't want to mess up with my Ethernet too at that time without a professional supervision.
<ikonia> CyberTex: so you don't want to stop network manager - as thats too big a risk to test a fix, but you do want to blindly manually compile a key networking component ?
<ikonia> CyberTex: that's really what you're thinking is a good approach to this ?
<ikonia> CyberTex: stop network manager - apply the config change to your wifi, start network manager, if it doesn't work, remove the change
<parapan> Ben64: not logging is an easy fix but this won't solve the problem . . .
<ikonia> CyberTex: if stopping network manager is too big a risk to test this, you no way should be blindly compiling software that will have implications on your whole networking stack
<Ben64> parapan: if the problem is "huge log files filling my drive" then yes it does solve the problem
<CyberTex> ikonia: It's ignorance that's how it works , what can I say ... :p I saw a red flag there and I stopped. Haven't seen any red flag in this packaging solution yet...
<ikonia> CyberTex: are you serious ?
<ikonia> CyberTex: first question do you KNOW 2.6 upgrade will fix the problem
<ducasse> ...and not break something else.
<parapan> Ben64: ok, but the "thing" which is generating this amount of data .....should be fixed no ?
<parapan> Ben64: I must mention I did not had this issue in the past; it started 2-3 weeks ago ....something is wrong and I have to figure it out . . .
<CyberTex> ikonia:  No I do not, but a guy on the internet said that 2.5 will fix it http://www.kernel-overload.com/ubuntu-mate-16-04-lts-connecting-to-peap-network-without-a-ca-cert/ . I quote "At any rate this turned out to be an issue with wpa_supplicant 2.4 and should be resolved in 2.5 however I don’t have that kind of time to wait. "
<ikonia> CyberTex: ok - so this is a bad idea
<ikonia> CyberTex: you have no real idea of 2.6 will fix it, you have no idea what else 2.6 will break or the implications to your system, you don't have a backout plan, you don't REALLY know the implications of building software
<ikonia> CyberTex: yet you have a 30 second test that is documented as working from an official ubuntu bug - yet you won't test that
<ikonia> apply some thought to that, do you really not see the error in your approach
<CyberTex> ikonia:  yeah I get your point and appreciate your concern. As I said I didn't want to apply that solution without supervision because it involves SUDOing stuff that I'm not familiar with. Do you mind supervising that?
<CyberTex> Or anybody
<ikonia> CyberTex: you'll need to "sudo" to install the suplicant
<Ben64> uh, building something requires SUDO as well
<ikonia> CyberTex: this shows really why you should not be doing this
<Seveas> Ben64: then you're building wrong :) Building shouldn't ever require sudo, only installing.
<CyberTex> ikonia: ok I get it :(
<Ben64> Seveas: yeah, you get what i mean though :)
<Seveas> dammit, I forgot the name of 17.10
<Ben64> azure astrailophicus
<Ben64> oh i spelled that horribly
<Seveas> Australopethicus isn't an animal :)
<ducasse> 'artful aardvaek'
<Seveas> ok, I phrased that horribly
<ducasse> *aardvark'
<CyberTex> !Restart Chat
<Seveas> Australopethicus is of course in the kingdom animalia, but it's a hominid and it looks like sabdfl has avoided using hominids in his naming scheme
<Seveas> !info wpasupplicant artful
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpa): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-0ubuntu9 (artful), package size 960 kB, installed size 2844 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<Seveas> hmm, even that doesn't have 2.5 yet
<ducasse> Seveas: already checked that
<Ben64> I'm more interested in 18.04's name though. should evoke reliability
<CyberTex> Hey guys , I'm trying to fix my peap problem and I came across this solution https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1578589 . But when I do "sudo wpa_supplicant -B -iwlp3s0 -c ~/scowlan.conf" I get "Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp3s0' manually if it is not used anymore Failed to initialize control interfac
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578589 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Add support for <none> as inner authentication in PEAP" [Undecided,Expired]
<CyberTex> "Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp3s0' manually if it is not used anymore Failed to initialize control interface 'DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=root'. You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need to manually remove this f
<Seveas> CyberTex: safest way to try to upgrade is to grab the 2.5 tarball and the ubuntu packaging and build a new Ubuntu package. That way you can easily upgrade/downgrade
<ducasse> which was also suggested.
<CyberTex> Seveas: Thank you , but I would love to try this workaround first since 2.6 or 2.6 is not official yet
<CyberTex> 2.5*
<ducasse> CyberTex: if this is a local machine the risk in stopping network manager is pretty small, just backup any config files you might need to change.
<ikonia> I can't grasp why there is any risk at all
<ikonia> it's a local desktop - it's a couple line change in the config
<Seveas> CyberTex: which ubuntu version are you on?
<ikonia> but thats a risk but swapping out an unpackaged core networking program to a development version is fine
<NIcoRookie> i want to watch debian package installed in my system
<NIcoRookie> what should i do?
<CyberTex> Seveas: 17.04 budgie flavoured :)
<ikonia> NIcoRookie: want to "watch" ?
<frankspanks> CyberTex, im really impressed with budgie
<Seveas> NIcoRookie: depends on what you mean with 'watch debian package'
<Seveas> NIcoRookie: dpkg -l will list them all for instance, if that's what you want
<NIcoRookie> list packege name
<ikonia> Seveas is your man then NIcoRookie
<CyberTex> frankspanks: It's a real beauty
<CyberTex> <3
<NIcoRookie> ok .thank
<frankspanks> CyberTex, used kubuntu for a year or two but its just a hot mess really, bewildering amount of options
<frankspanks> CyberTex, budgie was a breath of fresh air for me
<CyberTex> ducasse: Since I'll be losing connection can't I give my NetworkManager the mac address and add the wireless card to the ignore device list and restart it ? I whole heartedly appreciated your patience :)
<NIcoRookie> i am Chinese，maybe my English was not specifically or correct
<NIcoRookie> 有人听得懂我说什么吗
<krishg> everyone Hiii
<NIcoRookie> :-D
<Seveas> CyberTex: hm, looking at http://w1.fi/releases.html, 2.5 and 2.6 have been out for a while. Odd that they haven't been packaged yet
<krishg> I'm new to ubuntu
<krishg> ...and irc
<NIcoRookie> ubuntu lack duocument
<ducasse> CyberTex: 1) backup config file 2) stop network manager 3) edit config 4) restart network manager - if it doesn't work just restore the old config
<Seveas> NIcoRookie: does 'dpkg -l' not provide the info you need?
<NIcoRookie> i supplied debian doc
<Seveas> hi krishg, welcome to the dark side :)
<NIcoRookie> yes
<krishg> thanks
<krishg> I'm gonna start on backtrack
<NIcoRookie> it provide info i need
<ducasse> NIcoRookie: there's a huuuge amount of docs for ubuntu
<CyberTex> Seveas: You tell me. It must be a real problem or just not a lot of enterprise are using peap without phase2 nor a  cert
<NIcoRookie> i heard TB was out of date
<Seveas> CyberTex: peap without phase2 is definitely rare. Haven't ever seen it in fact
<NIcoRookie> BT
<krishg> yeah
<Seveas> (then again, I've not seen that many enterprise networks)
<NIcoRookie> BackTrack5
<krishg> R3
<ikonia> backtrack 5 is dead
<ducasse> krishg: we don't support backtrack here
<ikonia> backtrack is dead full stop
<NIcoRookie> BT has been replace in Kali Linux
<krishg> Well Kali doesn't run on my 'old' system because of GNOME 3
<ikonia> both are offtopic here
<krishg> So I run backtrack
<krishg> Well, It is still based on Ubuntu 10.x
<ducasse> krishg: it's still offtopic
<pynki> well, you might want to take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<krishg> Agred
<krishg> *Agreed
<Ben64> only official ubuntu flavors are supported here, and ubuntu 10.x is no longer supported either
<CyberTex> ducasse:  Loud and clear Thanks. C'yall on the other side.
<krishg> How about what I'm running right now
<krishg> 14. something
<pynki> !topic | pynki
<ubottu> pynki, please see my private message
<krishg> I think it is called trusty tahr
<krishg> Really sorry everyone
<krishg> new to this
<ikonia> thats puppy
<pynki> how to post the channel entry topic to someone else? :o
<ikonia> oops, no it's not
<ikonia> sorry
<krishg> But I find Ubuntu faster than Windows though
<pynki> krishg,  versions 14.04, 16.04, 16.10, 17.04
<ikonia> they can type "/topic #ubuntu" in their client
<pynki> these versions are under support
<ikonia> or you can cut and paste it
<CyberTex> Seveas:  In my android device it says Phase2 authentication : None , Certificate: (unspecified) . So I guess that's their setup :p
<zetheroo> Trusty is 14.04
<krishg> pynki: I'm on 14.04
<zetheroo> ^
<lasdam> anyone having problems with 17.04? any recommendations on downgrading or reinstalling to 16 LTS? with 17 I first had multiple issues with dns, and 10 minutes ago my system practically froze up (usb keyboard stopped working, couldn't shut computer off, shift, alt, ctrl didn't work, caps lock was in reverse (lights on when caps off), etc
<krishg> Hey guys
<NIcoRookie> my Skype account ：qq474846718@hotmail.com,welcome everyone to be my friend！
<pynki> lasdam, reinstall 1604
<krishg> Is .04 and .10 months?
<pynki> krishg, yes
<tarzeau> krishg: yes
<Seveas> lasdam: downgrading is definitely not a recommended or supported procedure (it can be done, but you need to know what you're doing very well, and reinstalling is easier anyway)
<krishg> Frickin awesome
<krishg> They taught us windows in school
<santhust_> Ubuntu 16.04 auto downloads in background. How to stop it?
<NIcoRookie> people does not use Skype in China
<krishg> NIcoRookie: really?
<Seveas> santhust_: what does it auto-download?
<pynki> NIcoRookie, thats not true.
<pynki> using skype every day here...
<krishg> Guys is there a way to install BackTrack tools on to my Ubuntu?
<krishg> please
<NIcoRookie> at least， people around me they don‘t use
<NIcoRookie> they use QQ
<santhust_> Seveas: I have not been able to figure out what it downloads. Using etherape ( a network monitor client) I saw some of the server domain names are like: cdce.sin002.internap.com, chillipepper.canonical.com, sadalbari.canonical.com. Any idea?
<pynki> krishg, just install whatever you need
<ducasse> !chat | NIcoRookie
<ubottu> NIcoRookie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lasdam> pynki: thanks
<krishg> ubottu: Yo who are you?
<ubottu> krishg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krishg> ubottu: awesome
<Seveas> santhust_: sounds like the normal automatic updating of packages
<lasdam> is there supposed to be (loads of) binary data in my syslog? is it telling of anything?
<krishg> ubottu: You are intelligent my friend
<ubottu> krishg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krishg> Why does the bot keep telling himself that?
<NIcoRookie> qq474846718@hotmail.com,welcome everyone to be my friend！i will login to check how many friend add me ，sooner
<Seveas> krishg: because I told him to.
<krishg> Who are you?
<santhust_> <Seveas>: the issue is: I am on a limited data mobile internet connection. I find it difficult to afford it!
<Seveas> NIcoRookie: krishg: please do keep in mind that this channel is for ubuntu support questions only. For other chatter, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<krishg> santhust_: You're Indian aren't you?
<ducasse> krishg: it says that because you keep talking to it
<ducasse> krishg: this is actually a support channel, not for chat. if you just want chat, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<NIcoRookie> yes sir!
<santhust_> krishg: yes!
<NIcoRookie> :-D
<krishg> santhust_: me too
<santhust_> krishg: great!
<krishg> Seveas: Do I get banned or something for violating that
<Seveas> santhust_: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic is your friend
<ducasse> krishg: yes
<Seveas> krishg: not easily, but we do appreciate it if you stick to the few rules we have
<CIclops> Hi ... trying to install 16.04.2 using live USB / something else option - gives this error "No root file system is defined"  It has an empty 30GB formatted partition ..
<krishg> ducasse: Tell me some other hashes where i can chatter
<ducasse> !chat | krishg
<ubottu> krishg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<krishg> K
<NIcoRookie> i had keep working,i am in office of company right now。
<pynki> CIclops, you told the installer that that partition shoudl be used as /
<NIcoRookie> i will watch back
<Seveas> santhust_: also, this completely disables the auto-updates: sudo systemctl disable apt-daily.timer
<santhust_> seveas: I have changed the update numeral in it to 0. This did not stop the said behaviour!
<CIclops> pynki, yes I selected it
<santhust_> seveas: I had also completely stopped auto updates from the synaptic package manager. That help not!
<Seveas> santhust_: try the systemctl trick above.
<pynki> santhust_, you can trap the domains to localhost if nothing works
<ducasse> santhust_: do you actually have a good reason for disabling the automatic updates?
<pynki> mobile internat ducasse
<pynki> internet
<ducasse> ah.
<santhust_> @pynki : I do not know traping domains... :-|
<pynki> echo "127.0.0.1 the.domain.totrap" >> /etc/hosts
<pynki> but thats an ugly fix for the actual problem
<pynki> like last option you shoudl use
<ducasse> pynki: what when he does need to run an update/install something?
<santhust_> ducasse: Just that I am on a limited data paid internet connection. And I want to do this upadates only when I want to, even if manually. This eats 100 MB or more data in one cycle, and happens once or twoice a week!
<CyberTex> ducasse:  it works ^_^ Any recommedation integrate that solution into netwrk manager?
<santhust_> seveas: Ok. I did the systemctl thing. How would I check if some thing happened. In case I want to that update manually, what would I need to do?
<CyberTex> recommedation to *
<ducasse> CyberTex: if you've changed the config you shouldn't need to do it again?
<Seveas> santhust_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CyberTex> *NetworkManager
<pynki> ducasse, you are totally right! its not the way to go if another solution is working.
<CIclops> pynk, the installer detects another ubuntu installation, if i select install alongside it does not offer the empty partition
<santhust_> pynki : There are a number of domains... what I listed were only a few I have noted.
<santhust_> seveas: ok.
<ducasse> santhust_: trapping the domains would not be a good way for you to go, it will only give you problems.
<santhust_> seveas: By the way, what does this behaviour do? I have happened to notice it only after upgradation to Ubuntu 16.04.
<pynki> santhust_, its better to find out what is contacting the domains! not just block the access to them - if nothing else works, no one can help you - see it as the  "pull the cable" option for just these domains before you need to sell your house ;)
<ducasse> santhust_: just remove tha package unatennded-upgrades, then it will just update the package lists. if you've disabled the apt timer it won't do that either.
<CyberTex> ducasse:  good. Because the wifi status wasn't shown. The network manager states "device not connected" ( obviously :P) . So I'll always be connected if that network  is availabe? can't I show it in  NetworkManager?
<ducasse> *unattended-upgrades
<santhust_> ducasse: ok. I will try that. apt-get update and ..upgrade will work after that?
<ducasse> CyberTex: i don't use network manager, so i have no idea
<ducasse> santhust_: yes
<santhust_> seveas: is it apt-get dist-upgrade or simply apt-get upgrade?
<CyberTex> ducasse:  What?? Wow what do you use then ? I could use that
<ducasse> CyberTex: manual configuration in /etc/network/interfaces
<CyberTex> ducasse: ugh , maybe not.... . Thanks a lot tho. You and the guys ahve been a great help
<Seveas> santhust_: dist-upgrade
<ducasse> CyberTex: for wifi you are probably better off with nm, i try to avoid both :) and you're welcome
<santhust_> seveas: would that do distribution upgrade? sorry my knowledge is not good.
<ducasse> santhust_: no, that is done by do-release-upgrade
<Seveas> santhust_: dist-upgramed is a badly named thing. It definitely does not upgrade the entire distro. But it's needed for e.g. kernel updates
<santhust_> Seveas: Ok. Thanks :)
<santhust_> ducasse: thanks :)
<ducasse> santhust_: dist-upgrade is used for distribution upgrades on debian, not ubuntu. the name was just inherited.
<santhust_> ducasse: Hmm.. And it works on Ubuntu also?
<ducasse> santhust_: it fills a different function
<santhust_> ducasse: Ok. Any command to just do the security updates, and while keeping rest the same version of other installed packages? (it seems upgrade or dist-upgrade will update all packages to the newest version.. read from internet.)
<ducasse> santhust_: not a separate command, no
<santhust_> ducasse: ok. Will manually running the update manager do the same. There I can choose what type of updates are implemented.
<ducasse> santhust_: unattended-upgrades does that by default, though.
<ducasse> santhust_: not if you remove unattended-upgrades
<santhust_> ducasse: but that does it unattended... ;)
<ducasse> santhust_: you want to do things with as much difficulty as possible, it seems
<santhust_> ducasse: Ah no! Sorry! I just wanted to have a control on when I wanted the updates to be implemented, and letting it not to eat up in my limited amout of internet data.
<santhust_> ducasse: I am thinking of this: do the systemctl disable apt-daily.timer trick. Then run update manager manually. Does that sound ok?
<ducasse> santhust_: can't you just do this in the gui?
<ducasse> santhust_: 'automatically check for updates' - 'never'?
<santhust_> ducasse: Thats the thing! I could not do this in the gui!  (I mean update manager or synaptic package manager) Even after completely turning off the updates!!
<santhust_> ducasse: even turning off the security updates!!
<santhust_> ducasse: It did not work!! ( 'automatically check for updates' - 'never')
<santhust_> ducasse: I never came across this prior to Ubuntu 16.04. (Might also be I never noticed it has been there.)
<ducasse> santhust_: any other way of doing this is going to be complicated.
<santhust_> ducasse: Ok. I have done systemctl thing. Will see for some time if the behaviour has stopped (a week or two). If the behaviour does not resurface, then it should be fine. Will try updating from GUI then. Does that sound ok for the moment?
<ducasse> santhust_: you might also need to remove unattended-upgrades. note that i say 'might'.
<santhust_> ducasse: OK. I will try this permutation as well :)
<ducasse> but delaying security patches by even a day is a horrible idea.
<santhust_> ducasse: Oh!!
<santhust_> ducasse: but sometimes I am doing something important on the internet, and this update starts to happen, decreasing the bandwidth for the other important task I am at! Is there a way to stop this task while it is ongoing, and resume later?
<ducasse> santhust_: i suspect your system might be doing something other than updates here if the gui settings don't work, it should simply prompt you.
<santhust_> ducasse: sometimes even I suspect, but I could not undestand. Only thing that seems to comfort is that the domain names seems to be something from canonical. Otherwise it would be petrifying.
<santhust_> ducasse: the Ubuntu 14.04 or earlier versions used to prompt when there was some update. I have not seen this behaviour here in Ubuntu 16.04.
<santhust_> ducasse: Thanks :)
<santhust_> seveas: Thanks :)
<santhust_> pynkii: thanks :)
<gpadmin> hay
<deemo> hello
<oerheks> hi deemo
<deemo> How do I get wayland gnome?
<deemo> with a terminal
<deemo> hello
<ducasse> deemo: install gnome-session-wayland
<oerheks> deemo, 17.04 gives a wayland session, experimental, at login ??
<yeeve> hey chat, I can't seem to 'apt upgrade spotify-client' to get the latest version from here: https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/spotify (It seems there is a 1.0.49.125 and I'm currently on 1.0.37.152 but apt is telling me spotify-client is already the newest version (1:1.0.37.152.gc83ea995-42).)
<bazhang> yeeve, ask PPA maintainer for help
<bazhang> yeeve, PPA are their domain
<yeeve> bazhang, I'm not too familiar with PPA, where would I find the/a maintainer?
<bazhang> yeeve, is that from a webupd8 PPA
<bazhang> https://www.ubuntuupdates.org <---them yeeve
<yeeve> Oh I see, so try contact someone @ ubuntuupdates.org, I'll try do that, thanks bazhang
<daksha> what is wrong in following command(i am a newbie) : $d='guest [admin]' . i am getting the error : -bash:Listing: command not found .
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hargut> daksha: define a variable with d= only
<daksha> hargut : thanks
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
<pi_> hello guys)
<funabashi> A general linux question. ist possible to see more info about a process ? i want to see all stuff which iss possible
<oerheks> see top, or better install htop, more detailed process manager
<lasdam> I have to ask one more question before I uninstall ubuntu 17 with way too many bugs... right now, and this has happened multiple times after I installed ubuntu 17, not prior, firefox is using 100% cpu of one core and can't be killed even with sudo kill -9 firefox_pid.. how is this even possible? (I tried googling it using links2, didn't find any clear answers)
<lasdam> update: can't run 'pgrep' anymore either, and 'ps aux' freezes right before trying to display firefox (pid 1900) - it's frozen at pid 1882... what could be causing this? kernel bugs?
<pynkii> plugins, lasdam ?
<lasdam> noscript and cookie controller. never caused my any trouble in the past. ubuntu 17 also seem to be crawling with bugs..
<axhm3a> lasdam: sound gpu related to me
<pynkii> lasdam, firefox always made trouble for me, i only use it for downthemall - for everything else i use chromium now
<lasdam> well, firefox works, most of the time. it just randomly freezes, consumes 100% cpu and can't be killed after I installed ubuntu 17
<lasdam> axhm3a: could it still be gpu related?
<Ben64> yes
<lasdam> Ben64, axhm3a: ok, thanks. I'll look into it
<Dreaman> http://prikachi.com/images.php?images/220/9123220v.png   lasdam
<Dreaman> install restricted extras
<lasdam> hmm, so I have an integrated intel hd 3000 gpu, and there's no drivers for this available. but I've been running debian on this pc for years and never had any issues with processes that won't get killed and all of this
<akik_> lasdam: the drivers for it are included in the kernel
<akik_> lasdam: i have an arrandale architecture i3 which uses i915 module
<glachas> can nvidia drivers be installed in integrated Graphics controller?
<lasdam> akik_: ok. I'm not sure where to go from here then, though. not sure if I wanna try ubuntu 16 if nobody thinks 17 is to blame for these problems
<glachas> ubuntu version- 16.04 lts
<oerheks> lasdam, maybe it is the page you visited with firefox causing this trouble
<oerheks> glachas, depends on what integrated Nvidia
<oerheks> old 9200 no
<glachas> oerheks: I think its of intel
<glachas> not of nvidia
<oerheks> glachas, so you ask for nvidia drivers for intel ??
<oerheks> omg
<lasdam> oerheks: it's been different pages on the different occasions, and I've never had this issue before. firefox has hung before, even used 100% cpu, but I could always kill it. just a few hours ago I had other crazy problems too: the usb keyboard stopped working (replug not working: lights frozen), caps lock lights reversed, shift, ctrl, and alt not working on laptop keyboard, couldn't shut computer off.... and firefox wasn't even frozen
<oerheks> lasdam, oke, random, then i would suggest to do a memtest86 run to check memory
<glachas> oerheks: -_-
<lasdam> oh, also my internet disconnected at the same time too
<oerheks> .. of 1 bit tumbles...
<oerheks> c/if
<lasdam> I mean, all of this has happened after I went from Debian to Ubuntu 17 just a few days ago, but sure, I'll give it a go. could be a coincidence
<akik_> lasdam: have you tried other desktop environments?
<akik_> oh he left. those problems would indicate something wrong with the machine
<oerheks> akik_, that was my thought too, randomly crashes.
<oerheks> to exclude memory failure, memtest would be a good step
<glachas> I am trying to install vsfm but by following procedure http://ccwu.me/vsfm/install.html , I am getting error which I pastebinned here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24592470/
<glachas> I am getting the error while running make
<m1m1r> does anybody have a hashsum error while updateing the packages passwd and login?
<m1m1r> with apt-get
<oerheks> glachas, are you building on 14.04 or on a later ubuntu with systemd? as the source is from 2015, i think that can be an issue
<oerheks> and that tutorial/install wants the nvidia blob from their site, unsupported.
<glachas> oerheks: no I am using Ubuntu 16.04
<glachas> I have intel graphics card
<ouroumov> m1m1r, I don't. Maybe your mirror is corrupted?
<oerheks> well, there you go, contact the author to provide an updates package with instructions for systemd
<oerheks> systemd is a huge step forward
<m1m1r> ouroumov I think so... damm
<ouroumov> m1m1r, maybe switch your download location
<ouroumov> m1m1r, you can choose to use the main mirror in your Software & Update settings
<m1m1r> thx, I will do that
<huggybear404>  I enabled desktop sharing and installed vnc viewer, when i try connect using correct ip I just get cannot connect using this encryption, how to fix this ? I tried all options I can find
<ouroumov> huggybear404, what makes you think Encryption is the problem?
<huggybear404> I didnt say that, its the error msg, it seems to not try to connect at all, i see no reaction on server
<huggybear404> I find no setting for encryption on server
<ouroumov> huggybear404, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<huggybear404> 17.04
<huggybear404> im getting ping reply
<huggybear404> vnc viewer 6.1.0
<huggybear404> could it be a version conflict ?
<Ben64> so the server is ubuntu, what is the client
<huggybear404> windows xp 32 bit
<Ben64> hahaha wow, stop using that
<Hello> HELLO
<ouroumov> huggybear404, please tell me what the following command says: apt-cache policy dnsmasq-base
<hexchat3D> o
<hexchat3D> that is not right
<greena> hi
<greena> hello
<Hello> hey guys
<hexchat3D> BOOOOOOOOO
<Ben64> greena, hexchat3D, Hello: please don't use this channel to chat
<hexchat3D> NO
<Hello> BEN64 GO AWAY
<greena> is max here
<hexchat3D> afsl;dkfj
<Ben64> well that solves that
<huggybear404> ou installed: none . candidate 2.76-5 version table 2.76-5 500  500  http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty/main amd64 Packages
<oerheks> huggybear404, xp is the problem
<oerheks> lolz
<huggybear404> why ? I used it before with vnc
<Ben64> it's ancient and unsupported
<oerheks> xp is not worth a google search
<ouroumov> huggybear404, please install the dnsmasq-base package and stop listening to oerheks.
<lasdam> oerheks: nope
<oerheks> lasdam, so no memory failure, it was well worth the try
<lasdam> oh sure
<huggybear404> made no change, would dns matter when I use direct ip ? Im getting no pw prompt
<ouroumov> huggybear404, oh right. I read "Connection sharing" instead of "Desktop sharing" for some reason
<ouroumov> huggybear404, you installed vino? I'm not sure it's installed by default in 17.04.
<Ben64> the problem isn't ubuntu
<Ben64> the problem is windows xp, which lost support over 3 years ago and shouldn't be used by anyone
<huggybear404> vino is installed
<zetheroo> So I have been trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 Server on a system with two identical HDD's in it. I want to setup softraid 1 but grub fails to install every time no matter how I have tried to do the partitioning - which includes following the official documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<cfhowlett> !raid | zetheroo you might also ask #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> zetheroo you might also ask #ubuntu-server: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> will do
<leftyfb> zetheroo: you install grub to the individual drives, not any RAID volumes. Install it to both drives
<zetheroo> leftyfb: yep, and it fails
<leftyfb> zetheroo: with what error? Did you try the using the command-line to install it?
<andrew_> hello
<zetheroo> leftyfb: point is that I should not have to do anything other than go through the installation process. Anyhow going to see if UEFI is the problem here.
<mirak> hi
<mirak> ubuntu installer fails when we say we don't want to install grub
<mirak> but i want grub but not the bootsector installation
<mirak> so I use the command
<mirak> grub-install --no-bootsector /dev/null
<Dreaman> grub-update
<mirak> that's because I use "root=(lvm/portable-zapus); multiboot /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img"
<mirak> Dreaman, no, this have nothing to do with that
<leftyfb> mirak: why the custom environment?
<mirak> I use a first grub that will boot on different /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24592806/  mirak
<mirak> leftyfb, because that's the best for handling multiboot
<Dreaman> see
<Dreaman> my
<mirak> at least with lvm
<Dreaman> system
<mirak> because with lvm you can't embed a bootloader in a lvm logical volume
<Dreaman> ok
<mirak> wich you can do on a primary msdos or a gpt partition
<Dreaman> i 2 hdd and /boot part swap and root
<Dreaman> work for me
<leftyfb> mirak: so why no t create a /boot outside of the lvm ?
<mirak> leftyfb, because you don't need to
<mirak> I have a lvm logical volume with only grub on it. a kind of /boot/ without kernels
<leftyfb> mirak: I guess not, but it's a lot less work than what you're trying to accomplish with basically no advantage
<mirak> then I have just a grub.cfg with several entries, that will do what i pasted above, to load the grub core.img of the /boot/ of each OS
<mirak> leftyfb, no it's not
<mirak> it's not because if you share on /boot/ for all os, then you can be in case where the grub versions are incompatible
<mirak> with my technique, each os is independent, and manage it's own grub.cfg,
<mirak> really the only thing is to do a grub-install on a special partition for grub, and use the multiboot option of grub
<pynkii> thats like buying 4 cars for 4 people so everyone can drive while the goal is to get to location x
<mirak> the installer kind of fails in the end, but it's easy to fix, owever, I think it should really allow to not install a bootsector for grub, but just the binaries
<mirak> pynkii, you miss the point, because it's more 4 cars used by one person to reach whetever destination
<pynkii> how many car can that guy drive? ;)
<mirak> pynkii, I tried various things and it's the most efficient.
<mirak> also what is nice, is that with grml, you can use this multiboot partition to store isos that will be booted by grml
<mirak> but well, if that's fine for you
<gear4> hey guys
<gear4> can I ask questions about WSL here ? or is there another channel ?
<gear4> it's regarding inotifywait
<Ben64> !ubuwin | gear4
<ubottu> gear4: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<gear4> Ben64: thanks!
<jan__> any friends?
<gear4> I got none :(
<mas886> No
 * pynkii wannacry
<gear4> I cri evri nite
<pynkii> thats offtopic because its widows related!
<gear4> :P
<glachas> Error: "The requested URL /~ccwu/siftgpu/download.html was not found on this server. and Apache/2.2.15 (Red Hat) Server at cs.unc.edu Port 80".  what can be the reason for this error
<glachas> How to get rid of this
<meesum> hello
<meesum> new to ubuntu here
<pynkii> glachas, whats the full URL?
<cfhowlett> meesum, welcome.  ask your questions
<genii> glachas: Most likely the username "ccwu" was removed
<glachas> pynkii: http://cs.unc.edu/~ccwu/siftgpu/download.html
<Pici> glachas: What do you want us to do about that?
<pynkii> glachas, what genii said. the url does simply do not exist
<rud0lf> pynkii: http://web.archive.org/http://cs.unc.edu/~ccwu/siftgpu/download.html
<genii> glachas: It's not even finding the ~ccwu directory. So either, as I said, user was removed. .. or, the apache mod which redirects to files in user's home directories is not working
<pynkii> if you control the server then the apache support is the right place to ask for help
<rud0lf> if you really need this
<rud0lf> sorry, glachas i meant
<glachas> Pici: I just wanted to know that whether there is any problem with my pc
<Pici> glachas: No, that website just doesn't exist anymore.
<Felishia> how to remove and kill the freaking default ubuntu audio player without having to restart my machine?
<ioria> glachas, this is the cache, if you want : http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:86FFjOksftUJ:www.cs.unc.edu/~ccwu/siftgpu/old/%3FC%3DM%3BO%3DA+&cd=1&hl=it&ct=clnk&gl=it&client=ubuntu
<Felishia> you can't close it
<pynkii> rud0lfs link will give you the file or have a look here https://github.com/mrquincle/visualsfm/tree/master/SiftGPU
<Felishia> it just stays in tray
<aotaointbin> what is the default ubuntu audio player?
<aotaointbin> pulseaudio?
<Felishia> no
<Felishia> rythmbox something
<Felishia> I can't make it stopå
<Felishia> it just won't until I restart my pc
<aotaointbin> ps aux | grep rhythmbox
<aotaointbin> kill -9 $rhythmbox_pid
<rud0lf> open it and select File -> Exit
<Felishia> yes I did that it finally worked I was writing the name wrong
<Felishia> that is the worst musical player ever
<Felishia> why would someone ever install that in the OS?
<aotaointbin> many users like rhythmbox.
<pynkii> it can handle ipod nanos!
<Felishia> aotaointbin, except that you can't close it
<oerheks> i like clementine, can handle large music collections fast and has a build-in equaliser
<glachas> ioria: what you have suggested, for all them getting the same result as I mentioned above
<pynkii> Felishia, ctrl+Q should close rythmbox
<ioria> glachas, you can't open the link ?
<glachas> ioria: same msg 404 not found
<pynkii> Felishia, https://askubuntu.com/questions/454177/is-there-a-plugin-for-rhythmbox-to-exit-on-close have a look here if you wanna close it with the X button
<GrandPa-G> I am trying to get php to access a MS access database through odbc. phpinfo doesn't show pdo support. Where do I start?
<pynkii> !info rhythmbox-client | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: Package rhythmbox-client does not exist in zesty
<pynkii> :o
<Liseme> where is the dmesg log stored?
<Dreaman> Felishia use audacious
<leftyfb> Liseme: you can look in /var/log/kern.log
<oerheks> Liseme, journalctl -k , https://askubuntu.com/questions/859816/where-did-the-functionality-of-var-log-dmesg-go-in-xenial-16-04
<oerheks> leftyfb +1   -k = kernlog
<pynkii> taht shows different output than dmesg
<Liseme> how so, pynkii
<aminorex> 16.04 post update, dell xps 13 9360, disabled safe boot, still no wifi ??
<aminorex> happened with updates run yesterday
<aminorex> using old kernel doesn't help
<compdoc> seems a common problem
<aminorex> yeah.  but i haven't found the solution yet
<aminorex> still fishing
<compdoc> you ever check if the file for networking exists in /etc/udev/rules.d  ?
<Liseme> aminorex: did you have wifi prior to the update
<aminorex> yes i did have wifi previously.  i no not have 70-persistent-net.rules.  working on that now, thanks
<compdoc> aminorex, its not used anymore, so should not contain a definition inside the file
<compdoc> but if it helps...
<aminorex> right now i am thinking i should just build my own kernel, have better luck
<aminorex> udev and systemd are a morass i don't want to get into
<aminorex> another problem with 4.4.0-78 is that usb keyboard events are lagging by about a second
<leftyfb> aminorex: I'm running the same laptop
<leftyfb> aminorex: no lag here
<leftyfb> and wifi is currently my only internet connection
<leftyfb> aminorex: I am running the linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 kernel which is 4.8, but the stock one worked as well
<leftyfb> aminorex: also, maybe try installing gnome-flashback and gnome-panel and login using gnome flashback
<compdoc> build your own kernel will make things simple? heh, good luck with that
<leftyfb> aminorex: also, a coworker has the same laptop and installed from the ubuntu gnome installer and he loves it and everything just worked
<cfhowlett> the key might be the clean installation
<aminorex> yeah, it all just worked for me too, until yesterday.
<cfhowlett> so what happened yesterday?  upgrades??
<aminorex> i may try a clean one, but not sure what packages need to be pinned yet
<aminorex> yeah
<aminorex> kernel updated
<cfhowlett> boom, there it is.  reboot to the earlier kernel.
<leftyfb> aminorex: Try linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<pynkii>  boom, read what he wrote before
<aminorex> booting 4.4.0-76 gets back the keyboard but not the wifi.  the wifi is lost no matter how far back i go
<Menzador> What's your wireless hardware?
<leftyfb> Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac
<Menzador> (Ooh! A Wireless-AC card!)
<aminorex> correct
<Menzador> Which Atheros driver pertains to it? Do we know?
<aminorex> ath10k_pci
<aminorex> actually i am in gnome-flashback
<Flofly13> hi to all
<pynkii> aloha
<foxly> hello!
<cstolan> a few days ago I installed 17.04 but wasn't able to get my wi-fi to connect. this seems to be an issue/bug for others too...does anyone know if there is a fix for it?
<davidj> @cstolan That's going to vary per device / drivers. Which wifi model do you have?
<Felishia> I'm back
<cstolan> @davidj I really don't know...how can I get that info?
<davidj> @cstolan `lspci -vnn|grep -i net` should give you a hint (via command prompt)
<davidj> https://superuser.com/questions/760449/how-can-i-find-the-usb-wireless-adapter-into-the-dmesg-log-file
<cstolan> @davidj 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 15)
<cstolan> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [103c:80dd]
<cstolan> 05:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 [8086:095a] (rev 61)
<cstolan> so it's an Intel Corporation Wireless 7265? is that the model?
<Cursarion> yo, mah system froze with of Input/output error / segmentation fault. Should there be any information about it in the logs, or anywhere? Or does that mean it was a situation where nothing was written?
<ioria> cstolan, what is ? acer laptop ?
<cstolan> @ioria no. it's an HP Envy
<ioria> cstolan, oh, yes Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard
<foxly> cstolan, is the wifi not connecting at all or does it connect but can't actually reach sites?
<ThomasAFaulkner> Hello?
<ioria> cstolan,  can you paste 'rfkill list' output ?
<cstolan> @foxly well...i can't say it is not connecting at all. it connected but i only managed to open a site once. then it appears to be connected but I wasn't able to reach the internet.
<pie3> anyone with mint too?
<pie3> i am facing video issues
<pie3> codecs problem
<pie3> hence video is not being played
<pie3> 2) i dont want to use google in browser; what are more safe options?
<cstolan> @ioria i'm not using 17.04 now...I installed 16.04 and it works fine.
<cstolan> @ioria I was just really wanting to give 17.04 a try but with no internet access...
<ioria> cstolan,  i see
<cstolan> yeah
<cstolan> oh well guess I'll wait for a while and see if a fix comes out. i'll keep an eye on the forums and here
<cstolan> so we should only expect ubuntu with the gnome de in 18.04 right?
<nacc> cstolan: that will be the default, but 'only' is false
<nacc> cstolan: there is not 'only' unity right now
<cstolan> of course I know that
<nacc> cstolan: ... so why did you ask it?
<cstolan> i could use ubuntu gnome if i wanted too
<foxly> cstolan, it might have been this issue: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1682499 - I dealt with the same thing this morning. I had to edit the file and it worked fine, was able to update and and get back online
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1682499 in systemd (Ubuntu Zesty) "disable dnssec" [High,Fix released]
<nacc> foxly: yeah, that was going to be my suggestion, it affected a lot of people
<cstolan> no...i was just asking for the canonical gnome de adoption...
<robinwassen> Hi
<nacc> cstolan: what about it?
<robinwassen> Is there any IRC channel for the 100 paper cuts project?
<nacc> cstolan: you didn't ask about canonical (which is offtopic here) or anything else in your original question
<nacc> robinwassen: probably #ubuntu-devel? that's the bugfixing project, right?
<linuxlearner> Hello! Could someone point me in right direction (channel) where i can ask some questions about UEFI? I am exploring linux and building my own iso image! Thank you!
<robinwassen> @nacc That is what I am after, would like to give it a shot to contribute and small bugs feels like a good intro to how to do it.
<robinwassen> @nacc Thanks :)
<cstolan> @nacc yes I know I did not ask on the original topic but i was asking now if 18.04 is when they will release gnome de with ubuntu.
<cstolan> @foxly thanks i'll have a look
<nacc> robinwassen: yw. Also, today is the server team bug squashing day if you are interested in server packages (#ubuntu-server)
<nacc> cstolan: that is the plan. It might happen in 17.10 as well.
<robinwassen> @nacc: Thanks for the tip! I don't really know what I am after, I am good at resolving bugs, but less so in actually finding my way around the Ubuntu universe :D
<foxly>  @cstolan here's the main point of that report: problem is solved after editing: /etc/systemd/resolved.conf DNSSEC=off and reboot
<cstolan> @nacc ah I see...didn't know that
<cstolan> @nacc we should expect 18.04 to be the next LTS right?
<nacc> robinwassen: np
<nacc> cstolan: it's pretty widely discussed
<nacc> cstolan: yes, every 2 years is an LTS
<nacc> cstolan: it's not an expectation, it's a fact
<cstolan> @nacc alright. i'm kind of new to linux and ubuntu, stuff like this still confuses me...i'm learning. :)
<nacc> cstolan: also, note, all future release discussion (really only for 17.10) belongs in #ubuntu+1. 18.04 hasn't even started yet
<cstolan> @foxly thanks a lot. I might give it another try and reinstall 17.04
<cstolan> @nacc oh, i see. thanks for the info
<Dreaman> 16.04 is lts
<ioria> cstolan, select 'Update'  while installing
<cstolan> @ioria thx. i'll connect it via ethernet and give it a try
<ioria> cstolan, ok
<nacc> !who | Dreaman: I'm pretty sure I've told you this before...
<ubottu> Dreaman: I'm pretty sure I've told you this before...: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cstolan> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spider_x> Hey guys, I keep getting this odd glitch when gaming, even if I game on a flash game, it is a horizontal line near the top of the screen and everything about it is like a bit shifted to one side?
<spider_x> I tried googling but dont know how to explain it what I am seeing
<EriC^^> spider_x: take a screenshot
<spider_x> Screenshots show normal
<faugusztin> spider_x: overscan/underscan of a TV ?
<spider_x> Let me google that.
<iffraff1> Hi, this is a long shot but would someone like to help me understand all these different items in my ifconfig?
<spider_x> Hmm, don't think so faugusztin
<spider_x> Have you ever expeirenced in a game some sort of horizontal glitch on your screen but it gets fixed if you turn on V-sync?
<nacc> iffraff1: not necessarily a support topic, maybe find a networking channel? do you mean what the fields mean?
<spider_x> it looks very similar to that.
<iffraff1> nacc: well, no i have a bunch of ... Items, e.g. lo, tun0, enp8s2 etc  I'm having trouble connecting tothe vpn at work and looking at this I realize I don't know what the hell is going
<iffraff1> on
<spider_x> http://media.gamersnexus.net/images/media/2015/gpu/screen-tearing-blacklist.jpg looks a lot like that faugusztin
<DArqueBishop> iffraff1: if your VPN is OpenVPN, tun0 is the VPN adapter.
<iffraff1> right, that's what I've been reading, I have tun1 as well
<gnomeNewUser> is it dangerous to do systemctl disable accounts-daemon.service ?
<iffraff1> nacc: but I've been getting this error when I try to connect
<iffraff1>  /sbin/ip route add 10.0.128.0/19 metric 101 via 5.5.52.1
<iffraff1> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<iffraff1> Wed May 17 11:07:12 2017 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2
<iffraff1> I thought maybe I could kill tun0 and restart it or something?
<LibertyWeNeed> How do I improve the graphical performance of Ubuntu running inside virtual box on a Windows Machine? I have a fantastic gaming graphics card, and I have installed the "guest additions cd image" but videos flicker and things don't appear smooth.
<rivauim> hi fellas
<nacc> LibertyWeNeed: sounds like a virtualbox or windows question
<gnomeNewUser> LibertyWeNeed: may be enable accelerat 3d in virtual machine settings?
<nacc> iffraff1: it would appear that that route already exists (if i had to guess)
<LibertyWeNeed> gnomeNewUser, that triggered the flickering. without it, there is little flickering but very sluggish graphics making videos very choppy as well as the efficiency of using it for daily activities.
<iffraff1> well seems I have a 10.0.128.0  on 5.5.52.1 but the error says 10.0.128.1
<gnomeNewUser> LibertyWeNeed: what about start guest os without compositor. (safe graphic mode etc)
<seanBE> Any body have any experience with connecting to openvpn?
<LibertyWeNeed> gnomeNewUser, how do I do that?
<iffraff1> seanBE: I have experience with it not connecting :)  that's what I'm chatting about right now
<DArqueBishop> FYI, there is an #openvpn channel on this network.
<iffraff1> DArqueBishop: nice, I tried to connect ( on spec ) but it didn't.  I'll try again.  thanks
<gnomeNewUser> LibertyWeNeed: in lightdm choose not unity but another option(if it there)
<iffraff1> ah looks like I'm not id
<gnomeNewUser> LibertyWeNeed: or try install fluxbox
<LibertyWeNeed> gnomeNewUser, "in lightdm choose not unity but another option
<LibertyWeNeed> I don't understand
<seanBE> iffraff1: haha :) DNS issues here.
<seanBE> DArqueBishop: Thx!
<marcos_> hello
<thyriaen> I am looking for an ubuntu based distro or desktop environment that values screen real estate and keyboard shortcuts - i am running on a laptop so less usage of the trackpoint makes me more efficient -> it should have shortcuts for splitscreen, and try to reduce the amount of borders and panels the screen takes up : any advice for me ?
<Pici> thyriaen: i3 or any other tile based window manager
<ducasse> +1 for i3, but it's pretty far from a desktop environment
<thyriaen> i have used ratpoisen before ( probably 4 years ago ) but its not really what im looking for
<thyriaen> but the idea is great - im looking more for a middle ground
<thyriaen> so a pure tiling window maneger is probably a bit too lightweight for what im looking for
<thyriaen> so i guess what would be best is a de with applications launcher and stuff like alt+tab while still having the benefits of a tile based window manager
<thyriaen> do you know something like that comes close to it ?
<ducasse> thyriaen: i know enlightenment has a tiling feature, but imo enlightenment in general is _horrible_
<Eventsy> Long shot, anyone know how to keep a docker container alive when a build fails in docker compose?
<faugusztin> spider_x: no idea what could cause tearing like that
<faugusztin> spider_x: what is your GPU ?
<nacc> Eventsy: ask in a docker channel?
<Eventsy> Yeah I need to reg
<Eventsy> +r
<nacc> !register | Eventsy
<ubottu> Eventsy: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<thyriaen> ducasse, so maybe going for a normal desktop environment and then add some form of tiling feature after wards is the way to go ?
<acresearch> hello people, i have run sudo apt-get update then I installed a program (pymol) using sudo apt-get install, it seems i have an old version , wikipedia says there is a new verion that is out 61 days ago.    can someone explain to me what i did wrong? how can i get the new program?
<ubuntu-mate> fucking you
<oerheks> acresearch, on 16.04 ?
<ducasse> thyriaen: gnome has an extension for tiling, 'shellshape' or something
<acresearch> oerheks: yes
<ubuntu-mate> =.=
<ubuntu-mate> fuck
<oerheks> !ops | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ubuntu-mate> i wanna fucking you
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> hi all
<oerheks> acresearch, lts does not get the latest versions, so build it yourself?
<acresearch> oerheks: oh
<acresearch> oerheks: lts you mean apt-get?
<_falcon_> what up with ubuntu-mate ? :P
<oerheks> acresearch, ??
<acresearch> oerheks: what did you mean by lts?
<oerheks> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<acresearch> oerheks: oh
<ducasse> !latest | acresearch
<ubottu> acresearch: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<thyriaen> ducasse, i also found this: https://github.com/ssokolow/quicktile however i would like to get rid of stuff like the bar ontop of a window ( with x minimize and stuff init - do you know of a DE where i can disable those ? )
<sruli> hi, i want to install kdeconnect to connect my phone, it requires lots of kde packages, does anyone know if it will effect my unity ?
<oerheks> zesty 17.04 got a newer version, not the newest though https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pymol
<acresearch> oerheks: but woun't after i run sudo apt-get update, i should get the updated apt-get from the ubuntu apt-get server?
<ducasse> thyriaen: nope, a de would typically need those
<ducasse> acresearch: an ubuntu release does not get new package versions after release
<acresearch> ducasse: oh
<acresearch> ducasse: even after apt-get update?
<oerheks> acresearch, updated apt-get?? how does this relate to pymol??
<ducasse> acresearch: newer software will be in the next release
<acresearch> oerheks: because i install pymol using apt-get install
<thyriaen> ducasse, why is that ? ( i can close applications with cntrl+q or w usually - i am running on a 12,5" laptop - stuff like the top bar and menu bar or scroll bars at the side in splitscreen mode really take away alot of screen real estate
<clandest> hello. I am running a local webserver at 127.0.0.1:8080, I want to be able to access it from other computers on my network via its network IP address. But when i added it to my /etc/hosts file nothing chaged. Only 127.0.0.1:8080 and localhost:8080 work, 192.168.1.22:8080 doesnt work even though added to the /etc/hosts file.
<oerheks> sourgeforce gives 1.8.6, grab that package
<ducasse> thyriaen: they typically want to be controllable by mouse.
<thyriaen> ducasse, yes, however i prefer using the keyboard on my laptop - are there maybe a bit more feature rich tiling window managers with for example application launchers ?
<lotuspsychje> clandest: perhaps the #ubuntu-server channel might know that
<clandest> lotuspsychje: thanks, i will try that
<ducasse> thyriaen: you _can_ add all that yourself, you know?
<thyriaen> ducasse, i can ? :)
<hydra_> hi
<ducasse> thyriaen: there are launchers etc that function as separate applications, like 'docky'
<johnfg> Yesterday, I did an `apt install xfce4` on ubuntu-server-16.04.
<johnfg> I expected that would also install a DM as well.  xfce4 won't start from my login with startxfce4, but will from root.
<thyriaen> ducasse, so your best advice would be, rather than trying to downsize a DE, take a tiling window manager and add those launchers i need to it myself ?
<ioria> clandest, i can only suppose an error in your /etc/host
<hydra_> hi guys
<johnfg> How do I get the usual DM on the server?  Is there another xfce4 set of pkgs to install?
<ioria> johnfg, dpkg -l lightdm
<johnfg> So, xfce4 doesn't include a DM then?
<lotuspsychje> hydra_: welcome, how can we help you?
<ducasse> thyriaen: yes. a bit of work, but you get exactly what you want/need
<thyriaen> ducasse, alright thanks
<acresearch> oerheks: dam it, the website provides the latest python 3 version as a paid version only,   stupid !!!
<johnfg> The output of dpkg -l lightdm was a bit hard to decipher.  But when I do an apt install lightdm, it wants to install 298 pkgs!
<oerheks> johnfg, for lightdm,  to enable DM login 'sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target' and to disable 'sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target´
<acresearch> oerheks: looks like i am going to have to downgrade,,,,
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/800239/how-to-disable-lightdmdisplay-manager-on-ubuntu-16-0-4-lts
<ducasse> thyriaen: when you've worked with i3 (example) a bit, you find out you don't really need much else. i use rofi as a 'launcher', but that's about it
<johnfg> oerheks: Thanks.  Looks like most of the pkgs to be installed with lightdm are gnome pkgs?
<oerheks> johnfg, not sure what xfce4 runs on ..
<thyriaen> ducasse, as a wm you agree to i3 ?
<nacc> johnfg: probably you are installing recommends
<johnfg> oerheks: Not sure what you mean, what xfce4 runs on...?
<nacc> johnfg: e.g., one of the greeters and that's pulling many deps
<oerheks> johnfg, what DM xfce4 runs on
<johnfg> nacc: They weren't recommends, they want to come along with.
<oerheks> what DM > dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /dm$/'
<johnfg> oerheks: ok, how can I find out what's in xfce4-extras?
<oerheks> johnfg, look up the package on launchpad?
<ducasse> thyriaen: i like i3 very much, yes. don't see myself switching.
<johnfg> Actually, xfce4-goodies
<strive> ducasse: i3 is simple and straight-forward :)
<fallentree> oerheks: dpkg-query -l '*dm'  :)
<ducasse> strive: + flexible and easy to configure :)
<strive> ducasse: That is true.
<oerheks> fallentree, thank you, much nicer
<anddam> I'm trying to figure why rfkill service isn't saving the software status of my wifi on shutdown
<ioria> johnfg,   it's not recommended, but you can start xfce4 with 'startx', but if you ran it with sudo rights, i'd check first my ~/.Xauthority
<anddam> I tried searching the web, to no avail, and reading the man page/doc
<johnfg> launchpad didn't seem to break down what's actually in it.
<ducasse> thyriaen: if you're going to test out i3, take a good look at the user guide. it's excellent, and it's not too popular to ask questions in #i3 that are clearly covered there. other than that we are pretty friendly ;)
<nacc> johnfg: you mean the package's contents?
<johnfg> yes
<MTM123> Hi. I tried creating/changing udev rules so I can change group of my device. So far unsuccessfull. Here are ls, lsusb outputs as well as 51-android.rules
<MTM123> https://hastebin.com/udagatesed.hs
<johnfg> is there a way to display the pkgs contents?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-goodies/4.12.3
<oerheks> long list eeasy to find
<nacc> oerheks: i'm not sure that's what johnfg is after
<johnfg> oerheks: Great.  Don't know how I missed it.  I thought maybe it had a dm in there.
<johnfg> nacc: Yeah, it was, but thanks for checking :-)
<oerheks> johnfg, open terminal: dpkg-query -l '*dm'
<nacc> johnfg: http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/xfce4-goodies also, under 'list of files'
<johnfg> Also don't know why lightdm need 297 pkgs installed to make it work.
<ioria> johnfg, but it's not the content of the pkg, it pulls in the deps
<genii> MTM123: Your issue may not be your rule, but rather the pre-existing rule on line 1186 of /libudev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules which reads: ATTR{idVendor}=="0fce", ATTR{idProduct}=="51a7", SYMLINK+="libmtp-%k", MODE="660", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_MTP_DEVICE}="1", ENV{ID_MEDIA_PLAYER}="1"
<ddoobb> Can someone please give me the Ubuntu printer test page pdf. Would appreciate it a lot. Couldn't find it online.
<johnfg> I guess I'll just go for it, and take it with all the deps.
<ioria> johnfg, --no-install-recommends  should give a lighter install of lightdm
<ddoobb> Can someone please give me the Ubuntu printer test page pdf. Would appreciate it a lot. Couldn't find it online.
<ducasse> ddoobb: there should be a few in the cups packages
<ddoobb> ducasse I'm on windows
<johnfg> ioria: Thanks.  If I don't like it how it comes out, I'll remove, then do it the way you suggest.
<johnfg> nacc: oerheks: thanks also
<MTM123> genii: should I change it in there or delete it?
<oerheks> ddoobb, in /usr/share/cups/data/default-testpage.pdf
<oerheks> ddoobb, if you cannot find it on launchpad, grab a copy here from dropbox https://www.dropbox.com/s/jjo8aduyin4kavk/default-testpage.pdf?dl=0
<kostkon> ddoobb, download the package from here then extract the .deb file to get the file http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/amd64/cups-filters/download
<kostkon> oerheks' dropbox option is easier
<genii> MTM123: Comment it out and then see if your rule takes effect instead
<ddoobb> Thanks for the help, oerheks and kostkon.
<johnfg> Got some weirdness with lightdm, it's not accepting my password, which is stored in openldap.
<johnfg> I can login on a tty, no problem though.
<johnfg> What's up with that?
<MTM123> genii: Still sets it to audio.
<gear4> is it possible to have both passwordless and keyless SSH login ?
<genii> MTM123: sudo service systemd-udevd restart  and try again
<nacc> gear4: um, that would be no login whatsoever? you want unauthenticated ssh?
<gear4> yes
<gear4> just ssh localhost
<ioria> johnfg,  i don't use openldap, but check the ownership of ~/.Xauthority
<nacc> gear4: you undersatnd 'ssh' stands for 'secure shell' and you are asking for it to be explicitly insecure.
<nacc> gear4: so no, that's not possible, afaict
<gear4> nacc: yes
<nacc> gear4: why would you ever want that?
<gear4> cuz no one else will have access to it
<gear4> it's cut off from the outside world, no internet to it
<nacc> gear4: then why are you using ssh at all?
<ioria> gear4, you can can call a script with ssh-pass inside, but it's a suicide
<Jamin> As a complete linux newb with little CLI experience, how easy is it to get Ubuntu Server up and running with OpenZFS?
<gear4> because it's best suited for what I want
<MTM123> genii: Still the same thing
<gear4> ioria: can try
<Jamin> I want to install it on a USB (not like a LiveCD, but with a USB permanently plugged into a USB slot to save harddrive spaces)
<ducasse> Jamin: pretty easy, if you read the docs
<nacc> ioria: aiui, sshpass just types your password, so it's still using password auth?
<nacc> gear4: key-based access is trivial to setup, why try to workaround it?
<gear4> I can't create keys on the machine
<ioria> nacc, yes
<ducasse> gear4: what kind of ubuntu is this?
<Jamin> @ducasse: K, great, thanks. I can follow instructions well, and I have *some* CLI experience on Windows, but didn't know if I was walking myself into a tar pit of terror.
<gear4> 16.10
<nacc> gear4: what?
<nacc> gear4: you don't need to create keys on the remote machine
<nacc> gear4: you need to create keys on your local machine and set them to be authorized on the remote machine
<gear4> the local machine is the remote machine
<gear4> I just want to test stuff
<nacc> gear4: then why do you need ssh at all?
<gear4> git
<nacc> git doesn't *need* ssh
<nacc> it understands local filesystems just fine
<gear4> I know
<nacc> gear4: so why do you *need* ssh?
<gear4> for git
<gear4> as I said
<ducasse> Jamin: this is a good guide to using zfs, but installing the packages is a bit different on ubuntu. that's just one step, though.
<nacc> me: why do you need X; you: i need X for Y; me: Y doesn't need X, why do you need X. Do you see how that's illogical?
<nacc> gear4: --^
<gear4> nope
<nacc> gear4: ok, good luck then
<gear4> because I never set the requirements for the contractors
<nacc> gear4: what are you even talking about? contractors?
<gear4> I got asked to make a git administrating program for ubuntu
<gear4> I want to see how it plays with ssh on localhost
<Jamin> ducasse: "this is a good guide" -> What is a good guide?
<ducasse> Jamin: sorry, pasted url in wrong buffer :) https://pthree.org/2012/04/17/install-zfs-on-debian-gnulinux/
<nacc> gear4: so you don't have access to setup keys on your own system? that seems like  an outright lie
<gear4> it's been removed
<gear4> they won't have access, so I can't either
<Jamin> Thanks! I appreciate it, good sir!
<nacc> gear4: what's been removed?
<gear4> keygen
<ducasse> Jamin: it covers everything you need; setting up pools, creating filesystems, using snapshots etc
<nacc> gear4: why? and also, note that this is why you *need* whatever crazy setup you're trying to do. not "git".
<gear4> I don't need anything for myself or any of *my* systems
<gear4> they require git with passwordless, keyless ssh
<gear4> that's not all they require but it's what I'm asking for now
<nacc> none of this is ubuntu support, i'm done helping, maybe someone else is interested
<gear4> it's using ubuntu 16.10 so
<gear4> I don't see how not
<gear4> my question was simple .. could I ever possibly have keyless and passwordless SSH logins with any sort of program. you dragged information not relevant to the question
<gear4> I guess support here is as bad as the OS itself
<ducasse> gear4: when what you're doing seems pointless, don't expect others to invest their time in it
<genii> MTM123: unplug the thing, issue: sudo systemd-udevd restart ( as before ), re-insert and wait 10-15 seconds, then issue: sudo systemd-udevd status  ... and then see what it's saying about the device in the log excerpt
<gear4> ducasse: it was just a simple question, not even for me. I suggested they just go with keys when I took this project
 * genii wanders back to work for a bit
<ducasse> genii: maybe you can use a passwordless key?
<ducasse> gear4: ^^
<gear4> keys can't be generated
<gear4> and it's not connected to the internet
<nacc> gear4: why are they using ssh at all?
<ducasse> gear4: well, then your answer is 'no'.
<nacc> gear4: git has it's own network protocol
<gear4> ducasse: ok, thanks
<gear4> that was a good answer\
<davidj> @gear4 It sounds like you might want to post this to superuser.
<nacc> gear4: there is probably an ssh channel which is where such a question can be definitively answered
<gear4> also I'm pretty sure that nacc is either blind or has arthritis
<gear4> davidj: I will
<gear4> clearly no one here can answer me decently
<nacc> gear4: we aren't going to do your job for you
<davidj> Well, step #1 is ask decently. So compile a long-form question/request and pastebin it, or superuser it.
<nacc> gear4: did you try searching for 'unauthenticated ssh' at all?
<davidj> This sounds like a convoluted question to start with, it's going to be hard to answer without a high level overview of what you're doing.
<davidj> Regardless, it sounds like ssh-keygen will solve all of this. :)
<gear4> davidj: it would .. sadly
<gear4> but I can't use it because company requested I don't
<davidj> That's fascinating. Well, either way — superuser time. :p
<gear4> I could recompile ssh ..
<gear4> cuz that's all I can do for them
<rx-natasha-marry> hello
<rx-natasha-marry> anyone can help me with my  webserver
<ksk> rx-natasha-marry: ask your question
<rx-natasha-marry> how can I see if its online
<rx-natasha-marry> how can I see if the webpage is online
<nacc> rx-natasha-marry: try to access it over the internet?
<iczero> send it a TCP SYN?
<iczero> use `curl`?
<cristian_c> hi
<rx-natasha-marry> I put the web adress in firefox and it goes to a page if I want to buy the domain
<cristian_c> after I've placed cpu, I've installed 17.04. Unfortunaterly, lm-sensors returns incorrect values for a10-7800
<cristian_c> How can I fix the issue?
<davidj> @rx-natasha-marry It sounds as though the domain isn't registered. If you pm it to me, I can check it's registration.
<tomreyn> rx-natasha-marry: do you own / manager the domain name or subdomain you pointed firefox to?
<rx-natasha-marry> think so,
<rx-natasha-marry> Iam trying to assemble a webserver and a mail server, its complicated
<tomreyn> rx-natasha-marry: is it a second level domain name (such as example.org) or a third (or higher) level domain name (myblog.example.org)?
<rx-natasha-marry> the webserver is almost done, what is missing is the domain name be mine penpals.com
<rx-natasha-marry> its penpals.com
<nacc> rx-natasha-marry: that isn't an ubuntu issue -- you of course have to own/register the domain name
<rx-natasha-marry> were can I register for free
<davidj> Oh. You can't, it looks like it's already taken.
<Poster> there are no free regisrars that I am aware of
<davidj> You'll need to register a domain via a registrar.
<davidj> If you require free, perhaps uh, .tk is an option?
<davidj> http://www.dot.tk/en/index.html?lang=en
<davidj> There are a few other free registrars, but your mileage may vary with them. I've not had much of a decent experience with any of them.
 * Poster stands corrected
<D> Hi
<rx-natasha-marry> is running on apache home server
<tomreyn> a much better option is to use a third level domain offered by services such as afraid.org
<Guest78969> I have a question: can I have softwares updates from a newer version in an oler one? For example, I would like to receive updates for evince/rhythmbox/etc from zesty while in xenila.
<nacc> rx-natasha-marry: that's not relevant. registering a domain name (reserving it / owning it) is not something you do on your machine
<nacc> Guest78969: no, that's not recommended at all
<rx-natasha-marry> ok
<rx-natasha-marry> thanks
<genii> Guest78969: That's what backports is for
<rx-natasha-marry> what?
<nacc> Guest78969: or use snaps if they exist for those applications
<rx-natasha-marry> don't know
<nacc> rx-natasha-marry: no one is addressing those last few comments to you
<rx-natasha-marry> ok
<Guest78969> genii: how do I get backports? I see in sources-list there is a deb listed
<nacc> Guest78969: add the appropriate entry to your sources.list and then `sudo apt update` and see if any are available
<nacc> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ruzgar-gulu> hello
<Guest78969> nacc: I'll try the 'backport' thing because I'm sticking with 14.04 so there is no snaps. Thank you
<ruzgar-gulu> i am sticking with 16.04
<ruzgar-gulu> irssi
<Guest78969> genii: using backports may be necessary to update other dependencies?
<ruzgar-gulu> no
<nacc> Guest78969: well, you said xenial earlier, so i didn't konw you were on 14.04
<nacc> Guest78969: backports should include their dependencies if needed
<Guest78969> nacc: yeah, my bad. The real question is if there is a "general" answer to have updates for version X in Y
<Guest78969> nacc: I mean, if I'm in version X, can I have updates for version Y?
<nacc> Guest78969: if there are backports for X, maybe
<nacc> Guest78969: but not generally, no, that's why you are on X
<nacc> Guest78969: upgrade to Y if you want Y
<thyriaen> what is Y ?
<Guest78969> nacc: ok, thank you!
<Guest78969> Y is a version earlier than X
<nacc> thyriaen: in this context, a later release of Ubuntu than Guest78969 is running
<Guest78969> in my reference
<nacc> or v.v., perhaps :)
<thyriaen> ah cool
<Guest78969> oops later*
<MTM123> genii: command not found
<genii> MTM123: Sorry... sudo service systemd-udevd status
<genii> ( I omitted the "service" )
<Guest78969> Because I'm still using Ubuntu 14.04 while 16.04.5 is not release, I was wondering if I could update to later version of software in the meantime.
<Guest78969> Thank you for the enlightenment
<nacc> Guest78969: i'm not sure i follow why you're waiting to upgrade for 16.04.5?
<nacc> Guest78969: or is there some context you didn't mention?
<Guest78969> nacc: I'm very conservative, so I guess when 16.04.5 is release, the version is more stable than earlier point release
<RilWy> hi im newbee here,..
<Guest78969> nacc: plus, some points release have a newer version of the linux kernel. And if I want the newer version, I would need to reinstall the system
<DJones> RilWy: Welcome tothe channel, if you have Ubuntu support issues, feel free to ask them here
<Bashing-om> !hwe | Guest78969
<ubottu> Guest78969: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> Guest78969: ok -- there are some slight corrections i'd make to that statement (e.g., 16.04.5 is just a snapshot of 16.04 with the 16.04.5 hwe x and kernel), but you're generally right
<nacc> Guest78969: all point releases have newer versions of the kernel, that's what they are for, by default
<nacc> Guest78969: you don't need to 'reinstall'?
<RilWy> can i hack wifi from my neighbor?
<Guest78969> But 16.04.2 is with kernel 4.8 and some users didn't get update from kernel 4.4?
<nacc> RilWy: that is not an appropriate topic for this channel
<DJones> RilWy: Thats not something the channel  is for, or would be supported as its  illegal
<DArqueBishop> nacc: I would argue it's not an appropriate topic for any channel.
<nacc> Guest78969: if you fresh install 16.04.2, you get 4.8; if you were on 16.04.1, you have to opt-in to the hwe stack
<nacc> Guest78969: i believe the same was true for 14.04
<nacc> DArqueBishop: true
<RilWy> sorry,.. because im very important make develop something..
<RilWy> sorry,.. because im very important to make develop something..
<Guest78969> nacc: yes, it was.
<MTM123> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24594305/
<ducasse> RilWy: doesn't matter, it's illegal
<Guest78969> nacc: I also make drive images after a fresh install, that's another reason to wait for the latest point release
<RilWy> okay,.. i understand., :)
<nacc> Guest78969: ah ok
<Guest78969> nacc: thank you for yout attention
<nacc> Guest78969: np
<DJones> Anobody thats on Ubuntu 17.04 (Unity) can you check something for me, right clicking on the desktop lets me create a new folder, but not a new document, is that right, maybe my memory is going, but I'm sure I used to be able to create new text documents etc
<Dreaman> http://prikachi.com/images.php?images/665/9123665S.png  DJones
<DJones> Dreaman: Thanks, I'm afraid I couldn't read it due to language differences, but touch ~/Templates/Untitled\ Document fixes the issue
<Dreaman> ok
<pavlos> DJones: that's correct, in 16.04 you could create a new doc but with 17.04 you cannot
<ducasse> Dreaman: aren't you evading your ban now?
<pavlos> DJones: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/04/enable-new-document-context-menu-in-ubuntu-17-04/
<DJones> pavlos: Yeah, thats were I found the fix
<Dreaman> ducasse no
<Dreaman> i am free
<Dreaman> no bann no mute
<Dreaman> see nick na host
<Dreaman> and
<bray90820> Maybe someone here can help me figure out  if the service I just started is actually running or not
<leftyfb> bray90820: ps
<leftyfb> bray90820: what service?
<nacc> bray90820: yeah, details to help answer that , ithink
<bray90820> It's a custom service I created and enabled it with this command
<bray90820> sudo systemctl enable /home/aaron/habridge/data/habridge.service
<leftyfb> ps -ef |grep habridge
<ducasse> bray90820: 'enable' only starts it on the next boot
<nacc> bray90820: or maybe systemctl status habridge (or habridge.service)
<bray90820> ducasse: Yes I enabled it then rebooted
<ducasse> bray90820: then check with 'status' as nacc suggests
<bray90820> leftyfb: aaron    25125  2815  0 14:01 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto habridge
<bray90820> and hbridge is in red
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> that's just hte grep
<leftyfb> the*
<leftyfb> also, i'm just assuming whatever your "habridge" service is calling is going to be called habridge as well
<nacc> bray90820: it might help to pastebin your service file
<ioria> bray90820, do you have a unit in /etc/systemd/system ?
<bray90820> leftyfb: Yes your assumption is correct
<nacc> ioria: they enabled a unit in a different location
<nacc> ioria: which i think is supported (if atypical)
<ioria> oh
<nacc> bray90820: i would try finding the service with systemctl status - it's possible it failed to start or something
<bray90820> Logan: I am assuming you are asking if hbridge.service is in /etc/systemd/system and the answer to that is yes
<nacc> bray90820: did you mean ioria ?
<ioria> *confused*
<bray90820> I did sorry about that
<nacc> bray90820: but you said you enabled /home/aaron/habridge/data/habridge.service
<bray90820> correct
<nacc> bray90820: so do you *also* have a habridge.service in /etc/systemd?
<nacc> bray90820: i don't think it's recommended to have two services with the same name
<ioria> 1) create unit  2) reload daemon 3) start service
<bray90820> ioria: What do you mean by unit?
<nacc> bray90820: your systemd unit
<ioria> bray90820, ^ [Unit].... [Service] ...[Install]
<bray90820> so create the service?
<ioria> bray90820, the unit file, like this : https://github.com/bwssytems/ha-bridge
<nacc> bray90820: can you run `sytemctl list-units --all` and pastebin the output?
<bray90820> nacc: did you mean systemctl?
<nacc> bray90820: err, yes :)
<bray90820> nacc: habridge is in there but it says failed
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/tTdd88Lc
<nacc> bray90820: so, like i said a while ago, look at the status output
<nacc> bray90820: see why it failed
<ioria> bray90820,  sudo systemctl status habridge.service
<bray90820> ioria: nacc https://pastebin.com/raw/5ivjwSAK
<hamdjan> hi
<hamdjan> should i go with ubuntu lts or ubuntu 17.04 for my desktop pc?
<nacc> bray90820: some directory you need is not available
<nacc> bray90820: is your /home on a separate partition?
<bray90820> No my /home is not on a different partition
<nacc> bray90820: can you manually start the service now?
<nacc> bray90820: sudo systemctl start habridge.service
<sansay> Hey guys if i ran a command on my server and accidentally changed permission on all files to a www-data any idea how to revert back? or correct this
<ducasse> sansay: restore from backup
<Dreaman> hamdjan  video card is
<sansay> any other options?
<hamdjan> Dreaman, intel igpu hd graphics
<bray90820> nacc: Didn't seem to work
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/sR6vVkbL
<Dreaman> lts install and upgreat some time to 17.04
<ducasse> sansay: the old permissions aren't stored anywhere, if that's what you're asking
<leftyfb> sansay: go through each and every file on your system and compare the permissions to a fresh install you have elsewhere
<Dreaman> hamdjan  i use in my pc extream 17.10 alpha and kernel 4.11
<Dreaman> is stable but not good idea
<leftyfb> sansay: future reference, commands like that I always put a # in front of and hit enter, then I look it over before I uncomment it and run it again
<sansay> ya thats fair, do you know what permissions we can set to be able to access ssh?
<sansay> we are still conencted via the terminal
<ducasse> hamdjan: which generation intel?
<hamdjan> ducasse, i think one earlier than haswell
<nacc> bray90820: can you run that command manually
<bray90820> nacc: Uh... How?
<leftyfb> sansay: nope .... if whatever that server was doing is not doing anymore, shut it down and boot to single user mode or with a live cd and recover that way. Or reinstall and restore from backup
<nacc> bray90820: /usr/bin/java -jar -Dconfig.file=/home/pi/habridge/da ... whatever
<sansay> we are still connected via SSH
<ducasse> hamdjan: ok, then 16.04 will probably work well for you. if you need to ask if you should choose lts or another release, the answer is almost always lts.
<sansay> i want to be able to set jhust the main stuff so we can reconnect in case SSH dies
<hamdjan> ducasse, will lts have the same amount of pkgs available as none lts?
<hamdjan> ducasse, i guess probably more because its better supported
<ducasse> hamdjan: yes, at least very close. a few packages might have been added later, but those might be available as snaps in 16.04.
<leftyfb> sansay: sorry, you don't have many options with something like that.
<sansay> shit
<ducasse> hamdjan: with a non-lts release you will need to upgrade every 6-9 months, better to avoid that when still learning.
<bray90820> nacc: Not sure I did it right
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/g7LRBdNa
<hamdjan> ducasse, if im fed up with lts can i also upgrade to non lts later on?
<ducasse> hamdjan: yes. it's a bit of a hassle, but possible.
<leftyfb> hamdjan: yes, but I don't see how you'd get fed up with the stable, supported version with the easier upgrade path to the next LTS
<ioria> bray90820,  /usr/bin/java -jar -Dconfig.file=/home/pi/habridge/data/habridge.config /home/pi/habridge/ha-bridge-4.5.0.jar
<bray90820> Oh it should be running from /data?
<bray90820> because that's not where I enabled it from
<hamdjan> leftyfb, my worry is that i miss a feature due to older software pkgs that i need for some app
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> bray90820,  /usr/bin/java -jar -Dconfig.file=/home/pi/habridge/data/habridge.config /home/pi/habridge/ha-bridge-4.5.0.jar
<leftyfb> hamdjan: worry about that when/if you get to it
<hamdjan> right
<hamdjan> then i go for lts
<hamdjan> thanks!
<ducasse> hamdjan: np
<xylem_thdc> hii
<karakakou> jy everybody is ther some symfony user
<karakakou> *hy
<leftyfb> karakakou: huh?
<karakakou> sorry wrong irc
<bray90820> ioria: It seems to be asking for /home/pi/ which does not exist I think I may have fixed it but now i need to resend the habridge.services file how would I do that
<xylem_thdc> can i install GNOME 3 on my 16.04 LTS ?
<ioria> bray90820, resend ?
<leftyfb> xylem_thdc: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/install-gnome-3-20-ubuntu-16-04-lts    first few results on google
<xylem_thdc> thank you very much
<xylem_thdc> :)
<bray90820> ioria: remove the service and readd
<xylem_thdc> exit
<xylem_thdc> quit
<ioria> bray90820, you check  your /etc/systemd/system/habridge.service , if correct, systemctl daemon-reload and systemctl start habridge.service
<Swagbunoe> Hello Im trying to install ubuntu along side my windows 10. I shronk the primary windows partition to gain some more free space, however when i install ubuntu via uefi usb it tells me that i only have 2 gb of free space while there is 64gb available.
<Swagbunoe> Neither im able to see the SSD nvme disk from ubuntu while running on the usb.
<DogOwner> Hey guys anyone know how to get the TTY(framebuffer) to display 256 colors?
<ayoubjob> hi
<ayoubjob> i m a new user on ubunto
<bray90820> Ionic: I almost have it I just need to know what to write to the habridge.config file and I am all good
<bray90820> Wrong ping
<vfw> Swagbunoe: What does sudo fdisk -l say?
<Swagbunoe> vfw: permission denied
<vfw> Swagbunoe: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Swagbunoe> :P
<Swagbunoe> should have tried that already
<vfw> Swagbunoe: Does it say "permission denied"
<vfw> ?
<Swagbunoe> https://pastebin.com/M916LbQ3
<vfw> Swagbunoe: Really?  sda is only 2G?
<Swagbunoe> it might be my usb
<Swagbunoe> vfw: /dev/loop0 and /dev/sda are partitions from my usb
<vfw> Swagbunoe: What type of computer is it?  And what size and type of hard drive does it have in it?
<mikem_> I have a problem with a 16.04 auto update that failed
<vfw> Swagbunoe: (What size is it *supposed* to be?)
<Swagbunoe> vfw: im got this brand new dell xps 15, with a pcie nvme m2 ssd
<Swagbunoe> 512gb
<Swagbunoe> free memory 64gb
<Swagbunoe> vfw: but the problem is that its not showing at all
<vfw> Swagbunoe: Ok, that's weird.
<vfw> Swagbunoe: Try 'sync'
<vfw> Swagbunoe: Try 'sudo sync'
<Swagbunoe> i think i need to do this but i dont know how: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man4/nvme.4freebsd.html
<Swagbunoe> nvme_load="YES"
<Swagbunoe> okay let me try tha
<mikem_> Can anybody help with a update issue?
<vfw> mikem_: What is it?
<Swagbunoe> mikem_: can you describe the problem in more detail
<mikem_> vfw: Swagbunoe: Fresh install of 16.04. An auto update started but then failed
<mikem_> I'm looking for my symptom list
<vfw> mikem_: what error(s) did you get?
<Swagbunoe> mikem_: start at /var/log.syslog
<Swagbunoe> $ tail /var/log/syslog
<vfw> mikem_: Does this computer have an internet connection?
<mikem_> vfw: some program got stuck at "Configuring grub-pc". So I killed all the updater and dpkg processes. Then I was trying to install intltool to install something else. It too got stuck at the same point. But I was able to select the device as /dev/sda. That seems to have worked since I can reboot.
<yorwos> i added the kxstudio repositories , but when i update it seems as if they arent installed (ub.studio 16.04) . check etc/apt/sources.list no kxstudio in there and in etc/apt/sources.list.d/ all kxstudio repo files are 0kb except a few .old files , any ideas what i could be doing wrong ?
<mikem_> vfw: yes, internet connected
<oerheks> yorwos,  ppa has its own list now in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder
<oerheks> yorwos, what ppa did you add? https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ??
<leftyfb> oerheks: he already mentioned checking there and that structure isn't anything new
<yorwos> i did run the kxstudio-repos.deb +  kxstudio-repos-gcc5.deb from the website
<rx-natasha-marry> hello
<leftyfb> yorwos: that ppa hasn't been updated in almost 5 years. If you NEED to install from it, you'll need to add the repo manually and include "precise" as the release as opposed to the release you're running
<oerheks> current is https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-debian/+archive/ubuntu/kxstudio
<yorwos> waa id like the latest ppa , is the one u typed above the latest ?
<Jamin> When installing Linux to a computer that doesn't have a keyboard/mouse or monitor, but is physically plugged into my router, can I use my Windows PC hooked to the same router to remotely walk through the install steps?
<oerheks> Their webpage is not really clear about this
<leftyfb> yorwos: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kxstudio-debian/kxstudio
<leftyfb> it is
<leftyfb> it supports xenial and zesty
<Jamin> Or do I have to take my Window PC's keyboard and monitor to temporarily hook it up to the Linux box I'm installing?
<leftyfb> Jamin: not unless you have a serial console cable between them and setup console redirection in the installer
<oerheks> Jamin, there is no remote access, so yes, hook them up
<leftyfb> Jamin: it's easier to just plug in the monitor and keyboard
<Jamin> Okay, thanks you two
<mikem_> vfw: has anybody else run into these configuring grub issues? Laptop came preinstalled from system 76
<user___> can i use hyper-v with ubuntu?
<oerheks> user___, turn it around: yes you can run ubuntu in hyperv
<oerheks> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-server/virtualization/hyper-v/supported-ubuntu-virtual-machines-on-hyper-v
<oerheks> 17.04 is not on it (yet)
<user___> so i can use a older virsion?
<user___> and thank you for the link
<oerheks> i think 17.04 should just work fine, like 16.10, but that page is not up2date
<user___> must it be updated by micro$oft to run 17.04
<oerheks> the instructions would be the same as 16.04/16.10
<user___> ok thank you i will get on to it now. :)
<mikem_> quit:
<mikem_> Quit:
<amirite> you're all a bunch of turds
<KristijanZic> guys, I use 17.04 and it seems that ifconfig is not installed by default on it. Has there been a change in nic utility? Is there another default tool on 17.04?
<leftyfb> amirite: you're the one running an IRC client as root
<oerheks> ifconfig is old, ip is the current  tool
<leftyfb> KristijanZic: try sudo ifconfig
<oerheks> ifconfig still works here, without sudo
<amirite> im running it in a docker container
<amirite> hack away
<amirite>  /dcc get /tmp/botnet.sh
<KristijanZic> leftyfb: nothing, it's not installed
<leftyfb> amirite: you can leave now since you feel you're better than us all
<oerheks> ip addr show
<DocMAX> hi, why is my system freezing when the nfs server goes offline and im still mounted with mount.nfs? i set options to soft,timeo=5. umount -l /mnt freezes! anything i can do instead rebooting?
<oerheks> KristijanZic, a few examples for the ip command > https://www.tecmint.com/ip-command-examples/
<geirha> ifconfig has been deprecated since 2011, so I guess 17.04 finally removed it
<oerheks> geirha, i read this a lot, but my fresh 17.04 still has the util
<KristijanZic> oerheks: thank you, that will help me.
<KristijanZic> I think ifconfig had a cleaner output
<geirha> no, ip is easier to parse
<geirha> try ip -o -4 addr show
<backdrop> Do you still edit ip settings in /etc/network/interface ?
<yorwos> deleted all kxstudio* in etc/apt/sources.list.d then uninstalled and reinstalled the deb files from main website and it updated normally
<blkadder> DocMax Have you tried umount -f?
<DocMAX> yes
<DocMAX> even killing nfsd
<oerheks> yorwos, yay, have fun!
<yorwos> :D
<KristijanZic> geirha thanks, I'm already getting used to it :)
<KristijanZic> So I see that we are back to the old naming of network interfaces?
<blkadder> DocMAX, Are there open files on the system from the NFS server?
<hfp> Hi all, I'm confused about two things on 17.04: 1. I thought this version didn't use a swap partition anymore if you did a fresh install; but I have an 8GB swap partition instead of a swap file after doing a fresh install. What did I miss? 2. I thought 17.04 came with driverless printing. But To setup my Brother HL2270DW, I still need to search and install drivers. What am I doing wrong?
<DocMAX> blkadder, check with lsof?
<KristijanZic> hfp: are you sure it's not just a boot and a filesystem partition?
<blkadder> Yes
<DocMAX> how to check best?
<DocMAX> lsof /mountpoint ?
<blkadder> Yep
<hopy> how to install lighttpd ??
<blkadder> lsof | grep mountpoint
<DocMAX> no open files
<DocMAX> the system operates normal
<DocMAX> but when doing "umount -l -f /mountpoint" the console simply freezes... but i can come back with CTRL+C
<nacc> hfp: did you have ubuntu installed previously?
<hopy> can someone please guide to install lighttpd in ubuntu ??
<blkadder> Are there any users on the system that are cd'd in the mountpoint?
<nacc> hopy: sudo apt install lighttpd?
<emmett> hi
<DocMAX> blkadder, how to check this?
<hopy> nacc : are you sure ?
<DocMAX> but no, dont think so
<nacc> hopy: did you try it?
<hopy> no
<emmett> are you guys real people
<hopy> ill try it now
<nacc> emmett: yes.
<emmett> ok just cheaking
<emmett> hello
<nacc> emmett: hello, do you ahve an ubuntu support question?
<nacc> hopy: that's the name of the package at least
<blkadder> DocMax what does "who" give you?
<hopy> nacc: i goit an error
<nacc> hopy: use a pastebin and show the exact command and output
<emmett> do you guys like DOCTOR WHO
<nacc> emmett: that is not ontopic for this channel
<nacc> !ot | emmett
<ubottu> emmett: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hopy> nacc : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24595007/
<emmett> wait are you a you tuber
<nacc> hopy: what version of ubuntu?
<nacc> hopy: did you run `sudo apt update` first?
<hopy> nacc; i don't know but it's not the newest
<Jordan_U> emmett: If your next comment is not directly related to Ubuntu support I will remove you from the channel.
<nacc> hopy: `lsb_release -d` will say
<hopy> nacc : when i run sudo apt-get update i get an error as well
<emmett> jrdan i ill ban yu
<nacc> hopy: then something else is wrong, can you pastebin that outupt?
<Jordan_U> emmett: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your ban.
<nacc> Jordan_U: thanks
<DJoe> Currently using Ubuntu 14.04 and I tried to setup xenial-backports (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports)
<DJoe> But there is no sight of updates after apt-get
<nacc> DJoe: no, that's not how it works
<nacc> DJoe: you don't set up xenial-backports on trusty
<nacc> DJoe: you set up trusty-backports
<nacc> DJoe: did you read the help page you just referred to?
<DJoe> nacc: the sources.list already contain trusty-backporst
<DJoe> yes
<nacc> DJoe: then there are no backports for your release
<nacc> DJoe: installing a xenial-backport in trusty is not supported
<DJoe> fak me
<leftyfb> DJoe: why not upgrade to xenial?
<DJoe> leftyfb: Because I'm waiting for .5 release
<DJoe> leftyfb: Then I make an image of my drive
<nacc> DJoe: it doesn't make any sense to want packages from 16.04 but not 16.04 itself
<nacc> DJoe: if your concern is stability, that is
<hopy> nacc: i get this when i try updating http://paste.ubuntu.com/24595043/
<nacc> hopy: well, i asked what release you are on for a reason
<nacc> hopy: you are on vivid == 15.04 which has been end-of-life for a while
<nacc> !eol | hopy
<ubottu> hopy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<leftyfb> DJoe: i'm pretty sure that won't be till late next year. Why the wait?
<hopy> nacc : what should i do to instal lighttpd ?
<nacc> leftyfb: earlier they said 'stability'
<nacc> hopy: right the faq from ubottu, you are on an unsupported release, you need to upgrade first
<DJoe> leftyfb: I was using 12.04 until 14.04.5 was released. Then I installed W10 1607 and U14.04.5 and made an image
<hopy> nacc : how to upgrde my system ?
<nacc> hopy: read the faq from ubottu.
<nacc> hopy: if you have no data you care about, you're better of reinstalling
<ChaiTRex> hopy: Also, pick 16.04 if you don't want to upgrade again for a while. Unlike 17.04, which is only good until later this year, 16.04 is good until April 2021.
<hopy> nacc : i have data i care about !
<nacc> hopy: then read the faq.
<nacc> hopy: and pay better attention to support duration of ubuntu releases
<nacc> hopy: you haven't been getting updates for more than a eyar
<nacc> *year
<DJoe> nacc: Yes, you are right. But when I tried 14.04.3, it used to crash sometimes. My main concern is with the system itself, not the softwares
<nacc> DJoe: ... system *is* software
<nacc> DJoe: if you mean the kernel, and you're on 14.04.5, then just stay on the 16.04.1 kernel
<DJoe> nacc: I mean, the applications...
<leftyfb> DJoe: 16.04 is pretty stable
<DJoe> nacc: Hmm, I see...
<leftyfb> i'd sy more-so than 14.04
<nacc> DJoe: i feel like you're operating from a bad understanding of Ubuntu HWE
<DJoe> leftyfb: Do you think there is a lot more to polis in 16.04 until .5 release?
<nacc> DJoe: but additionally, if you can make images, make an image of what you're on now and then upgrade
<Jordan_U> DJoe: I too would expect 16.04 to be more stable than 14.04 with backports. That said, nobody can guarantee that you won't run into more problems with your particular hardware/software/usage in 16.04 than you currently have with 14.04.
<nacc> DJoe: i don't understand (at all) why if you have backup images, upgrading later is better
<DJoe> nacc: Sorry, I don't get your last statement
<nacc> DJoe: you said you make images of your system
<DJoe> Jordan_U: I see
<nacc> DJoe: so you can always go back if something goes wrong?
<DJoe> nacc: I usually go back from time to time to get a fresh install
<nacc> DJoe: I'm not sure why that's relevant?
<leftyfb> how is that a fresh install? It's an image of a non-fresh install
<leftyfb> doesn't make any sense
<nacc> DJoe: either way you have 'good images' that you go back to
<DJoe> nacc: Yes, fresh installation. I don't make an image everytime.
<nacc> DJoe: but you can.
<nacc> DJoe: of what you have now that is stable
<nacc> DJoe: and then upgrade or reinstall or whatever. Use it, if it works, great. If it doesn't, go back to your image.
<DJoe> nacc: Well, that is what I do (?)
<nacc> DJoe: right, so why wait to upgrade??
<nacc> DJoe: you really aren't making any sense to me, I'm sorry
<Toxtlo> in my computer I only have an SSD, is it wise to have a swap partition, regarding lifetime of the SSD?
<nacc> Toxtlo: depends on your workload
<DJoe> nacc: I don't mean to bother too much lol.
<Toxtlo> from what I know, swap is used when RAM is full and when I need hybernation?
<ChaiTRex> Toxtlo: If you don't exceed your RAM that much, it's fine. You can set swappiness to 1 to minimize impacts.
<DJoe> nacc: just tell me if I'm wrong: in .5 release, the version 16.04 will be more polish than it current point release.
<Doow> Hi, if sudo kill -9 <pid> doesn't kill my unresponsive firefox process, what do I do? can I kill it even harder?
<Toxtlo> I got plenty now, wont exceed it and I dont hybernate it
<ChaiTRex> Toxtlo: If you do exceed your RAM a lot, you still need it, though, I guess.
<leftyfb> DJoe: that's not really what point releases are all about. It's mainly security and major bug fixes and maintenance.
<nacc> Toxtlo: then you don't need swap
<nacc> DJoe: point releases are just snapshots
<DJoe> leftyfb: Major bug fixes, what I'm also concerned
<nacc> DJoe: of the archive at a certain date, with a default HWE kernel
<leftyfb> DJoe: Now, going from 14.04 to 16.04, that's more polish
<Toxtlo> ok, thank you :-)
<DJoe> nacc: I know, but in these 2 years after the first release, a lot of bugs will be fix, isn't it?
<ChaiTRex> Toxtlo: In that case, set swappiness to 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf. See https://askubuntu.com/a/103916/616451
<nacc> DJoe: a lot of bugs have already been fixed
<leftyfb> DJoe: yes, but not as many as with your 14.04 :)
<Toxtlo> ok, will take a look
<DJoe> nacc: leftyfb: So how long could I wait before upgrading, say, from 16.04 to 18.04 in the next lts release?
<DJoe> because every lts release has a lot of bugs
<nacc> DJoe: however long you want?
<leftyfb> DJoe: personally, I always wait until .1
<DJoe> .1 release is enough?
<nacc> DJoe: and i upgrade before the release is even out
<leftyfb> for me, yes
<nacc> DJoe: and always am running the current release
<nacc> well except for these few months while the release is churning :)
<leftyfb> nacc: you're a kernel dev ... not exactly the typical ubuntu user :)
<Alives> systemd question: is there a directive to specify a command to run to check the health/state of the defined service, then the exit code of that command determines if the main service is working or not?
<DJoe> leftyfb: yep
<nacc> leftyfb: I *was* a kernel dev :-P but yeah, ubuntu dev regardless :)
<DJoe> nacc: lol
<nacc> DJoe: i'd agree with leftyfb though, .1 is sufficient
<leftyfb> nacc: oh man, were you part of the purge with me last month?
<DJoe> nacc: leftyfb: ok, thank you again
<nacc> DJoe: np -- in any case, i'd say if you want newer applications, go ahead and upgrade to 16.04 now
<DJoe> nacc: lol I think desire for the latests version is more of a whim
<Aginor> hey ubuntu-devs, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cifs-utils/+bug/1687273 against the right package? it seems like a kernel regression to me, not cifs-util
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687273 in cifs-utils (Ubuntu) "Shared folder randomly not mounted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DJoe> nacc: But I'm feeling more confortable now to upgrade
<Swagbunoe> Hello I'm trying to install ubuntu along side my windows 10 home os. I'm trying to install ubuntu on the same NVMe M.2 ssd as where I installed windows on. I already freed up some space via windows, however the ssd is not there at all when im trying to walkthrough the install instruction for ubuntu which i booted via UEFI usb.
<nacc> Aginor: wrong channel for ubuntu developer requests
<Aginor> nacc: could you please direct me at the right channel?
<nacc> Aginor: probably #ubuntu-devel
<Aginor> nacc: thank you
<nacc> Aginor: i'm looking, though
<Doow> Is there an easy way to see what packages were explicitly installed on a machine?
<Aginor> nacc: I'll hold off asking in #ubuntu-devel then
<nacc> Aginor: i just added a task
<Aginor> nacc: thank you
<nacc> Aginor: it'll be up to the kernel team to triage it
<Aginor> nacc: that's fair enough
<DJoe> nacc: One last thing: is this a good reference? http://www.tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/html/index.html
<DJoe> nacc: I'm trying the eudyptula challenge
<nacc> DJoe: given that it says 2.6, i'm assuming not :)
<nacc> DJoe: also, last updated in 2007, so no.
<Aginor> DJoe: it's a good starting point, but there's *a lot* of changes between a 2.6 and a 4-series kernel
<DJoe> I'm aware of the changes
<DJoe> nacc: but for stating point
<nacc> DJoe: if you're aware of all the changes between 2.6 and 4.x then you don't need a website to help you.
<DJoe> Aginor: while I'm looking for another reference
<nacc> DJoe: in any case, not ontopic for this channel
<DJoe> nacc: LOL I'm aware that there was a lot of changes, not the changes itself
<DJoe> nacc: ok, ok hahahaha thx
<Aginor> DJoe: it'd probably be shorter to list what hasn't changed
<Ichimusai> Exactly
<Ichimusai> Manu fundamental things have changed including virtual memory and scheduling
<hfp> KristijanZic: Yes it's my 155GB main partition and 8GB swap
<hfp> nacc: I did, but I zeroed the drive before (wanted to check for bad sectors)
<hfp> using DBAN
<DJoe> Aginor: or find a new reference?
<nacc> hfp: sorry, i have no context at this point
<Aginor> DJoe: I'm happy to discuss kernel devel stuff, but this isn't the right channel, let's be respectful :)
<nacc> hfp: you did what? or what is your issue?
<DJoe> Aginor: Can you point the right channel for further discussion?
<DJoe> Aginor: I mean, is there other channel that you visit from time to time?
<hfp> nacc: I was asking why after installing 17.04 from scratch I don't have a swap file but a swap partition
<Aginor> DJoe: I'm not an active kernel developer, but a google search hints at #linux-kernel on this neetwork of @kernelnewbies on the oftc network
<DJoe> Aginor: Ok, thank you
<Hawk_v3> Can I get a hand with a 17.04 install on a Dell Inspiron 3000 series laptop? It had to be in nomodeset and acpi=off to run the installer, but that displayed fine. Now the install needs to be with those modes removed, and runs in low graphics mode, except when it boots with a monitor in the HDMI port, in which case both the laptop and external screens display perfectly.
<Toxtlo> when choosing ext4 as filesystem, the installation manager says, it cannot encrypt it, do I have to use ext3 for root and home? O.o
<Toxtlo> or is there a way around that?
<KristijanZic> hfp: what output do you get when you run "cat /proc/swaps" ?
<hashwagon> Anyone here use konsole terminal emulator? It's automatically pasting # comments when I paste something with a # in it.
<KristijanZic> hashwagon: are you sure you are not passing a command with a break in it?
<KristijanZic> pasting*
<Swagbunoe> Hello I'm trying to install ubuntu along side my windows 10 home os. I'm trying to install ubuntu on the same NVMe M.2 ssd as where I installed windows on. I already freed up some space via windows, however the ssd is not there at all when im trying to walkthrough the install instruction for ubuntu which i booted via UEFI usb.
<Swagbunoe> Might it be that Ubuntu is not able to find Windows Boot Manager?
<hashwagon> KristijanZic: I'm pasting a yaml state file. If I don't copy any of the commented lines it'll paste just fine. So I thought it was some weird feature I could disable.
<hashwagon> This is while I'm in vim as well I'll add
<KristijanZic> my client crashed, if anyone responded, please repeat it :)
<hashwagon> KristijanZic: I'm pasting a yaml state file. If I don't copy any of the commented lines it'll paste just fine. So I thought it was some weird feature I could disable.
<hashwagon> But my yaml file is 300+ lines and I want to leave the comments intact
<KristijanZic> you are pasting that to what? bash?
<KristijanZic> or vim or something?
<hashwagon> I'm pasting from within a single file in vim via konsole terminal
<hashwagon> I'd assume it's konsole throwing in all the comments, but  maybe vim?
<hashwagon> It only pastes comments everywhere if there's a single comment pasted.
<hashwagon> copied to be more accurate.
<KristijanZic> and the comments don't show when you paste if I've understood you correctly?
<KristijanZic> I didn't understand you
<hashwagon> Yeah if I only copy non-commented lines it pastes as expected.
<hashwagon> No worries. Kind of hard for me to explain. Google didn't turn anything up.
<KristijanZic> and if you copy with the comments?
<KristijanZic> hashwagon:^
<hashwagon> If I copy say 10 lines and only 1 of them was originally commented, every line is then pasted with a comment infront of it.
<KristijanZic> ah yes
<KristijanZic> hashwagon: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7736006/vim-inserting-comments-while-copy-pasting
<hashwagon> Ah I originally thought it was konsole, but may be vim. Thanks! I'll check that out now.
<KristijanZic> hashwagon: It's not vim, it's the user but I totally get you :)
<KristijanZic> hfp: If you indeed have a swap partition, do this to create and point to a swap file: https://askubuntu.com/questions/904628/default-17-04-swap-file-location
<hashwagon> KristijanZic: thanks a ton. That :set paste did the trick!!
<KristijanZic> hashwagon: any time, glad you've solved it :)
<hfp> KristijanZic: This is `cat /proc/swaps': http://termbin.com/a8w6
<leeservers> hi
<tomreyn> hi leeservers
<MiguelFuller> hello I'm having bad luck with my problem on askubuntu forum. I need to reconfigure my nic fa510 on xubuntu. is working very slow.I tried using manual speed with no success
<mattpalermo> Hello, this morning I found that the australian ubuntu mirror au.archive.ubuntu.com is returning 403 for all requests. Can anyone confirm?
<KristijanZic> hfp: If you indeed have a swap partition, do this to create and point to a swap file: https://askubuntu.com/questions/904628/default-17-04-swap-file-location
<Ben64> mattpalermo: yep
<rdh> mattpalermo, yes
<mattpalermo> Thanks guys. I re-installed ubuntu before I figured out it was just the server *doh* haha.
<tomreyn> MiguelFuller: how do you mean 'manual speed', which xubuntu release is it, and how do you measure that your NIC 'works very slow'?
<hfp> KristijanZic: I did it, and changed the /etc/fstab entry. Then I think I'll need to remove the swap partition from the LVM to reclaim the space, right?
<rdh> mattpalermo, >.< you don't need to treat *nix like win lol
<tomreyn> hfp: are you replacing a swap partition by a swap file? and if so, why?
<ax562> anyone using 17.04 lts?
<Ben64> ax562: no, because 17.04 is not lts
<nacc> ax562: 17.04 is not an lts
<tomreyn> ax562: most likely, please ask your actual question
<ax562> really I thought .04 was lts
<tomreyn> okay, most likely someone here uses 17.04 (non-lts)
<ax562> my bad
<nacc> !lts | ax562
<ubottu> ax562: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<ax562> so the last lts is?
<nacc> ax562: every two years, not every year.
<Ben64> next lts is 18.04
<mattpalermo> rdh: I would never dare reinstall windows unless I really needed to (you know, with all the license stuff). Ubuntu is so quick to reinstall that I do it on a rainy day for fun :P
<ax562> how can you figure out the flavor installed?
<ax562> or version or whatever
<tomreyn> mattpalermo: you could use au2.archive.ubuntu.com for now
<nacc> ax562: flavor is like gnome ubuntu, kubuntu, etc. the desktop makes it quite obvious
<Ben64> ax562: cat /etc/issue
<nacc> ax562: version is `lsb_release -d`
<Ben64> or that
<nacc> yeah :)
<ax562> lol im on the latest
<ax562> lts anyways
<ax562> thank you
<ax562> been pc mia for a min
<tomreyn> ubottu is wrong there, 16.04.2 is the latest, not .1
<ax562> yes tomreyn that is the version im on
<nacc> tomreyn: true, that could probably be updated, but it's mostly about the hwe stack at that point
<nacc> tomreyn: uptodate 16.04.1 = uptodate 16.04.2 for all packages excep kerenl and X
<ax562> would grub change version number?
<tomreyn> how do we update the factoid db? i assume it requires being added to ubottus access list?
<nacc> ax562: in what context?
<Ben64> !lts is LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.2). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<Ben64> like that
<Ben64> and it gets logged and sent to ops for review
<tomreyn> cool thanks Ben
<ax562> as in my grub updated recently and not sure if that would ++ version number
<nacc> ax562: the major version of grub won't change likely. But the version of the grub package will of course change.
<grandad> Can anyone recommend an onsite Ubunto primer to someone absolutely non techy but has a mini laptop running ubunto?
<grandad> Online
<Ben64> !manual | grandad
<ubottu> grandad: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mattpalermo> tomreyn: Thanks, I was just using archive.ubuntu.com but I'll try that one.
<TeddyT2> Hi folks, can anyone tell me what kind of logging libvncserver carries out by default on Ubuntu?
<TeddyT2> i.e where does it normally log to, if anywhere, and does it log hostnames of incoming connections etc?
<ax562> so what exactly changes the version number?
<nacc> ax562: what version number? can you be more precise in your question? the package or grub's version?
<grandad> Wow that was fast.  Thanks ubottu.
<tomreyn> mattpalermo: it is a library. the application which makes use of it will handle the logging
<leeservers> hi
<ax562> well lets say I had 16.04.1 then I upgraded, now system shows 16.04.2...what packages cause a increment in ubuntu version number?
<tomreyn> leeservers: hi, once again ;)
<tomreyn> i mean once more
<TeddyT2> tomreyn: Sorry, ill rephrase, if someone uses the VNC solution which comes with ubuntu
<nacc> ax562: base-files
<leeservers> hi
<nacc> ax562: via /etc/lsb-release and /etc/issue
<leeservers> what does s quit (Quit: Connection closed for inactiv mean?
<rud0lf> grandad: *cough* ubottu is a support bot
<rud0lf> Ben64 was the person that helped :)
<nacc> leeservers: not really an ubuntu question, but it means someone's client dropped it's connection to the IRC server (iirc)
<tomreyn> TeddyT2: i assume you are referring to vino(-server) then. it doesn't seem to log to a file by default, but rather outputs to stdout/err. which may mean that its output ends up in ~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/Xorg.*.log.
<leeservers> ‏‎‏km
<TeddyT2> tomreyn: So it only outputs errors to those logs, rather than routine output for every connection?
<tomreyn> TeddyT2: i don't exactly know what it logs, sorry. but you can check these logs as well as /var/log/auth.log for authentication related information.
<TeddyT2> tomreyn I had a quick look and it doesn't appear to do any logging at all really, unless specifically modified to do so
<tomreyn> TeddyT2: yes, it may not log itself - that's entirely possible. it may, however, generate output which is then captured by the invoking / a master process and could be handled (written to a log file) by that. whether or not that's the case by default on ubuntu, I do not know.
<MiguelFuller> tomreyn: cause my internet and lan speed is less than 100kb/s when it should be 10 times 100 times faster
<MiguelFuller> tomreyn: I use link-speed and link-duplex on /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: let it auto negotiate - what is it's speed
#ubuntu 2017-05-18
<MiguelFuller> txt.do/d9cd7
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: the network is 100 the nic is 100 stock
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: ??
<MiguelFuller> that's my nic using that lspci comand
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: what speed is your card running at when it auto negotiates
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: it doesnm't change from 1mbit
<MiguelFuller> is so safe mode now
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: what ?
<ikonia> a card won't negotiate to 1mb
<ikonia> what is the link speed of your card if it auto negotiates
<MiguelFuller> if not then something is wrong
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: is this a wired or wireless card
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: wired
<ikonia> right - so when you plug a cable in, what is the confirmed link speed it auto negotiates to
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: last time I chcked with ethtool it didn't say when I put ethtool -s enp2s0
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: ethtool $device
<ikonia> what is the speed and duplex of the connection when it autonegotiates
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: yes that
<Pristine> Hello!! Just got a New system, but it crashed during the network-setup... then it aborted the rest of the install and has locked me into the "guest" account.  Online web pages say to hold shift to get to the boot menu for a recovery-concole, but that's not working and it just boots into anyways.  What do I do to create a user/password?
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: it didn't say
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: very unlikley
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: then I changed it to manual but still slow
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: I can check again
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: pastebin the output of ethtool $device name when it is auto negotiating
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: k
<BlenderPro> ikonia, the laptop is rebooting
<nicholosophy> So they, why does systemd-resolved suck so much that I have to go put google's dns servers in my resolv.conf each time I reboot?
<nicholosophy> rather than it just working like it should without them
<ikonia> it works just fine
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: only 2 lines displayed: settings for enp2s0. Supports wake-on: d Wake-on: d
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: that's it
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: what exact version of ubuntu is this
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: 16.04 it's xubuntu
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: and you get two lines out of ethtool enp2s0
<ikonia> nothing more
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: yea
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: lspci says I'm using tulip but lsmod says tulip is not being used by anything
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: that card must be the worst example of a network card if it doesn't advertise basic information
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: what is the chipset on the card
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: I don't know is there a command? netgear doc I think it says unspecified
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: it shouldn't matter for basic link speed, but are you using "sudo" and what is the EXACT command you are running
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: ethool? just sudo ethtool enp2s0
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: that card must suck card
<ikonia> hard
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: it was good in xp
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: is there another drive I can use to try out my luck
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: "it was good in XP" doesn't really mean it's a good and well supported linux card
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: another "drive" ?
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: driver
<ikonia> MiguelFuller: you need to know the chipset and what driver supports that chipset
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: txt.do/d9clu
<MiguelFuller> ikonia: that's hardware info I got for my card from hwinfo
<prasol> does anyone know how can I enable core dump for my process.
<Pristine> Hello!! Just got a New system, but it crashed during the network-setup... then it aborted the rest of the install and has locked me into the "guest" account. Online web pages say to hold shift to get to the boot menu for a recovery-concole, but that's not working and it just boots into anyways. What do I do to create a user/password?
<Bashing-om> Pristine: Why not just start the install process once more ?
<Pristine> I don't have any install media.
<student> hi
<Pristine> *Waves*
<Pristine> They may have the install disks back at the company that made the machine, but they didn't send them to me.
<Ben64> Pristine: how would it abort the install if it came preinstalled?
<Ben64> is this even ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Pristine: If this new system is EFI, it is the escape key that grub recognizes. spam the escape key as soon as the firmware clears ( 3 second window of oportunity ) . From the recovery mode one can work .
<Pristine> Yes, Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.  It needed to finalize the install (Create account, name the PC, etc), but when it asked for the wireless info, it crashed and never created the account.
<Pristine> Escape...  Trying that!
<Pristine> Ahhh!!  That's worked!  Now I can follow the steps shown online!!  Thanks!
<Bashing-om> Pristine: Also you want the initial set up to be via a wired connection !
<Buddy> is this where we ask question regarding to ubuntu stuff?
<Guest99126> hi
<Pristine> I'll know that for next time. ;)
<Ben64> Guest99126: yes
<Guest99126> how was my name changed?
<Ben64> because "Buddy" was taken by someone else
<Guest99126> did I offend someone with Duffman?
<Guest99126> oh
<Guest99126> alot of ppl in here
<nassy> i insatall ubuntu live 17.04 on a usb thumb drive and was able to boot a mac book air with it. i was able to connect to wifi after going to one of the tabs in the system preferences > software updates and loading properity drivers.
<nassy> i took that same live usb drive and installed the os on another usb drive
<nolsen>  Anyone know a page on how to install ubuntu by the command line? I'm trying to put this old machine into some good use, and I only have a CD with a desktop.
<nassy> but now when i run the os i cant get the properity wifi drivers to load
<nolsen> How do I run that beloved "command line installation" that is found on the minimal iso?
<nassy> any idea what to look for to figure out what the difference is between the live usb and the os installed
<marquezini> why canonical will stop update unity?
<marquezini> these guays are crazy
<marquezini> i will install xfce ontop debian
<marquezini> not xubuntu
<Guest37450> hello
<Guest37450> 有中国人吗
<marquezini> [i dont speak chinese man
<marquezini> speak english
<marquezini> or espanol
<ChaiTRex> !cn | Guest37450
<ubottu> Guest37450: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest37450> ok
<Bashing-om> nolsen: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems .
<nolsen> Bashing-om: That tells me to burn another iso...I have no more disks
<Bashing-om> nolsen: If you have the minimal install CD, there is no need to burn another .
<nolsen>  I don't.
<nolsen> All I have is an old ubuntu disk that reached EOL, I planned on installing it, then upgrading to 17.04
<nolsen> s/ubuntu/lubuntu
<Bashing-om> nolsen: That too will work . But can be a long hard road to upgrade from a EOL release .
<nolsen> (We're talking about lubuntu 15.04)
<Bashing-om> nolsen: 15.04 ->15.10 ->16.04 . Not to bad .
<Bashing-om> !eol | nolsen
<ubottu> nolsen: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jsqu_> I'm a tiro
<migs_> hello
<jsqu_> hello
<jsqu_> hoe are you
<zeos> hello
<migs_> hey does anyone know a good screen recorder for ubuntu
<jsqu_> ~~~
<migs_> I am great
<migs_> and u
<jsqu_> thank you ~~
<migs_> like a screenshot program
<jsqu_> sorry,I do't know
<zeos> how about instanbul for a screen recorder
<migs_> zeos is it inthe ubuntu store
<Ben64> migs_: simplescreenrecorder
<migs_> Ben64, do you have a lnk
<Ben64> !info simplescreenrecorder | migs_
<ubottu> migs_: simplescreenrecorder (source: simplescreenrecorder): Feature-rich screen recorder for X11 and OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-2 (zesty), package size 1187 kB, installed size 3037 kB
<zeos> not sure.  I mistyped it is istanbul.
<zeos> it used to at least come with kali based on ubuntu so I thought so but not sure.
<zeos> it looks like it is only in the testing and unstable repos right now.
<Anonym0us> where can i read about what the different names of sources.list means, like non-free contrib main universal and so on?
<ChaiTRex> Anonym0us: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Anonym0us> thanks ChaiTRex, 2) how do i find out if software installed on my computer reports anything such as crash reports and so on?
<ChaiTRex> Anonym0us: I'm not sure. By default, a crash should ask you whether you want to.
<Anonym0us> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu does not explain what contrib is
<Anonym0us> ChaiTRex ^
<ChaiTRex> Anonym0us: Are you using Debian?
<ChaiTRex> Anonym0us: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/ForDebianDevelopers
<Anonym0us> nope BUT i would like to install a software that needs contrib
<Anonym0us> (i think..) virtualbox it is
<ChaiTRex> Anonym0us: Mixing Debian and Ubuntu repositories is a bad idea. Enabling multiverse in Ubuntu should do it, according to the last URL I gave.
<ChaiTRex> Anonym0us: At least according to that, multiverse is the union of contrib and non-free, so you should get contrib's software through that.
<Anonym0us> so how do i install virtualbox on ubuntu, i might ask duckduckgo before asking here.. 2 sc
<ChaiTRex> Anonym0us: Follow along here: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads (note that contrib there is VirtualBox's contrib, not Debian's or Ubuntu's).
<Anonym0us> and what exact is contrib?
<ChaiTRex> Anonym0us: It's what they named the repository.
<Anonym0us> ok, is virtualbox free as in freedom, or open source or is there a source code available online for it?
<ChaiTRex> Anonym0us: It's GPL 2, except for the Extension Pack. See https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Licensing_FAQ
<Anonym0us> ty
<ChaiTRex> Anonym0us: You're welcome.
<zhk> lkk
<Anonym0us> i like GPL
<Anonym0us> (2)
<Anonym0us> read # 2. https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Licensing_FAQ
<Anonym0us> what does this means? E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Anonym0us> i mean, how do i fix it?
<YankDownUnder> Anonym0us, What is the full error?
<Anonym0us> ehm.. how do i remove broken packages?
<GP> Hello peopleA
<Guest72401> Hello people.
<Anonym0us> hello Guest
<YankDownUnder> Anonym0us, Again, what is the full error please...?
<Anonym0us> the full error?
<Anonym0us> 2sec
<Guest72401> Quick question  how can i register an acctuall Nick name here?
<Anonym0us> /msg nickserv help
<Anonym0us> /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<Anonym0us> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libqt5opengl5-gles : Conflicts: libqt5opengl5 but 5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.2 is to be installed
<Anonym0us> YankDownUnder
<Anonym0us> Guest72401 /msg nickserv help
<YankDownUnder> Anonym0us, Just try this in a terminal: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<Anonym0us> /msg nickserv register help
<Menzador> Anonym0us: That usually means libqt5opengl5 (without the OpenGLES bindings) is required by something else you have installed, or both packages incorrectly got listed as dependencies (in a one-or-the-other situation)
<Anonym0us> hey wtf when running upgrade it tells me that login passwd linux-firmware bash will be upgraded. i have never seen this before!
<YankDownUnder> Anonym0us, Just let it do it's thing until it's finished. Patience.
<Anonym0us> but i just upgraded recently
<Anonym0us> have " bash linux-firmware login passwd " just recently got any changes to it?
<daksha> https://thepasteb.in/p/MjhxmqXkWKzhV
<midhun> i installed ubuntu 14.04 and audio is not working
<YankDownUnder> Anonym0us, If you merely run the commands I gave to you - and WAIT...let it complete it's course, you should have no further issues with "unmet dependencies". Worry about that first, and then move on to the next issue.
<Anonym0us> well i have upgraded, but i am still curious about why they so suddenly need to???
<YankDownUnder> midhun, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<YankDownUnder> Anonym0us, It's merely a command - it's using apt to "fix" broken packages through an installation - correcting (hopefully) that issue - it's upgrading any other packages that might have "choked" in among the other issues of "unmet dependencies" - as is often the issue. Does that make sense?
<midhun> @YankDownUnder let me check that thanks
<Anonym0us> YankDownUnder: yep, just want to ask if there was a security risk before they got upgraded
<YankDownUnder> Anonym0us, No...t'ain't one.
<Jakethepython1> hello room i am trying to install office in wine and it says i need a newer version of windows
<Jakethepython1> is there a way to fix this?
<YankDownUnder> Jakethepython1, Best to ask in the #wine channel(s)
<Jakethepython1> ok thanks
<Jakethepython1> i didn't know if one exsited or not
<LetterRip> what has replaced libopenjpeg-dev?
<YankDownUnder> LetterRip, It appears to still be in the repositories...at least for 16.04.2...
<meesum> guys can someone help me to access gnome colour mananger on ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> meesum, It's not showing up in "gnome-control-center"?
<meesum> how do i open gnome control center
<meesum> im completely new to linux
<YankDownUnder> meesum, You should be able to just search for "control" -> and an option for either Unity control center or Gnome control center will show (should show)
<LetterRip> YankDownUnder, it isn't though for 17.04
<meesum> in the dash?
<YankDownUnder> meesum, You're apparently using Unity - so yes.
<YankDownUnder> LetterRip, Then that's something to "dig into" - as 17.04 is a recent release and not an LTS release...I'm sure there are reasons for that...but that means digging into the wikis/forums, matey.
<meesum> i searched in the dash and the only relevant result wasiced tea webcontrol panel
<YankDownUnder> meesum, Being that I do not use Unity (hate Unity, really) - there should be (as it's in the repos) a "Unity Control Center" that should be able to be accessed - what it's called in "Dash" - I do not know...but it does exist and should be already installed by default...
<meesum> i have two applications called color and color profile viewer
<meesum> but neither allow me to change any color settings, or im unaware how to
<LetterRip> YankDownUnder, it looks like blender keeps its own version and i'd misconfigured cmake
<LetterRip> YankDownUnder, thanks for the help
<YankDownUnder> LetterRip, There are PPA's for "Blender" -> if you're not aware of that...but good luck, matey...keep on keeping on...
<YankDownUnder> meesum, Something to have a look at - might help a bit, bro.... => https://www.howtogeek.com/113330/how-to-master-ubuntus-unity-desktop-8-things-you-need-to-know/
<orbi> hi guys/gays/misc.   I am exhausted and have rarely used Ubuntu before.  I am looking for he place whre PS1=\u@\h \w \$ is set.  i cant find it in profile or bash profile
<orbi> can anyone render assistance?
<orbi> 4
<orbi> t renewal
<skinnymg1> hello everyone
<nicholosophy> orbi: .bashrc
<Bashing-om> orbi: Looj in the .bashrc file .
<Bashing-om> look*
<orbi> cast he/aling touchc
<orbi> Aardwulfst r00ter_enewal
<orbi> oopsy
<orbi> well, it's not in .bashrc.. i squished that
<meesum> i have the gnome color mananger installed apparently i dont know how to find or acces it
<orbi> i'm particular about my PS1's.   I still use the same one from slackware 1
<YankDownUnder> meesum, Did you look through the website I shot you - about getting familiar with the Unity desktop and how to use it?
<YankDownUnder> orbi, Either in the ~/.bashrc or the ~/.bash_profile => therein lies the answer
<orbitoo> Bashing-om: drush
<orbitoo> this is why i like slackare 1.01.
<orbitoo> or LFS.
<orbitoo> or Xenix.
<ktechmidas> guys, how do I get Chinese language support in Ubuntu 17.04?
<orbitoo> just kidding about the last one.  Xenix or OpenServer make me need to visit a hospital.
<ktechmidas> more input rather than language
<ktechmidas> I just need the input, don't want the whole thing in Chinese
<ktechmidas> I've tried going to "Text Entry Settings" and adding a Chinese input source
<ktechmidas> but it doesn't seem to have done anything
<ktechmidas> I guess I need an IME?
<YankDownUnder> ktechmidas, I used to like Xenix quite a bit...could have 8 slave workstations hanging off of a single 386 server...(back in the day)
<ktechmidas> ... wrong person YankDownUnder ?
<ktechmidas> I do recall Xenix... licensed by MS IIRC?
<orbitoo> xenix was ok for the 80s and a microsoft unix
<orbitoo> imagine if windows had been built on it
<orbitoo> we'd have had powershell in the 80s or 90s
<YankDownUnder> ktechmidas, Yeah - was wrong person - either which, I'll assume you've sorted out languages in the software manager at this point?
<YankDownUnder> ktechmidas, Something to read up on: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-layouts.html
<orbi> I will be glad when this laptop is replaced this week
<orbi> the network interface is screwy
<amicrawler> need some help please
<YankDownUnder> orbi, A large hammer can do wonders for screwy NIC's
<amicrawler> have a new i5 8GB ram hp z200
<amicrawler> will not see the 3TB drive
<amicrawler> in bios
<orbi> percussive maintainence, or US Army maint proc #1,
<orbi> does not work on ethernet
<amicrawler> ubuntu see it all day but when reboot from thumb stick will not boot
<YankDownUnder> amicrawler, Not really quite sure what exactly is going on - you're kinda scattering your information...can you possibly contain all the viable information on a single line so it's more easily understood?
<amicrawler> ubuntu see it all day but when reboot from thumb stick will not boot  i have a 3TB drive will not boot ubuntu
<amicrawler> after i remove the thumb stick from computer
<amicrawler> drive goes to grub resue
<YankDownUnder> amicrawler, Ok...let's start from the top. You have a 3tb drive that BIOS does not see, yes?
<amicrawler> i have ubuntu 16.04 x64 installed on it but when i reboot it goes to gurb recue will not boot to gui  on the thumb driver live see the drive all day long
<amicrawler> YankDownUnder: yes
<amicrawler> i have a 3TB drive
<amicrawler> usb live boot see drive no issues
<ledeni>                 
<amicrawler> when reboot computer with out usb stick drive does not boot goes to grub
<YankDownUnder> amicrawler, And you have checked ALL the BIOS settings - and have checked the drive and the drive settings (and have read the instructions that came with the drive - and read the instructions that came with the motherboard) - FIRST THINGS FIRST, hmm?
<amicrawler> why would it see it as a 2nd drive but not a primary drive with a os on it ?
<confusedcoder> I have been struggling with a unbootable Ubuntu problem for two days now -- can anyone take a look? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2361522
<YankDownUnder> amicrawler, Step by step. First is to figure out the BIOS. Everything else is after that.
<amicrawler> it is v1.03
<orbi> grub?  lilo ftw.  silo for sparc.
<amicrawler> i run ubuntu only
<amicrawler> not winblozes
<orbi> :D
<orbi> i use winddows b/c i am a beta tester (official)..my job (was) an integration specialist.. win/unix/z10
<YankDownUnder> amicrawler, What is "v1.03"? I asked if you really really really looked through BIOS and really really really checked your 3tb drive - for settings or options...
<amicrawler> i did
<amicrawler> ubuntu wants to format the drive as a 3TB hole
<orbi> i found a few bugcheck conditions.. and the ability to run windbg impresses clients
<amicrawler> not into to diffrent partions
<amicrawler> the biso as it stands supports up to 2TB
<YankDownUnder> amicrawler, And the drive is a SATA drive and it's plugged into the HDD0 or HDD1 master SATA socket on the motherboard, yes?
<researcher123> Hello everybody.I am on virtual box. Cant access internet from Guest OS Windows. Any help please?
<amicrawler> yes i have 6 sata ports on the borad
<amicrawler> they are in 1,2,3
<Anonym0us> do you use any anti virus/malware software and if yes, which one do you use?
<YankDownUnder> researcher123, You might want to check the "virtual networking" settings for the VM - that could be the issue...try using the "bridged" networking - and also, make sure you install the "Guest Additions" into the VM
<researcher123> YankDownUnder: ok. Im trying
<Golfgeo> Hi all! :-) Got a question: My dual monitor setup is weird and my left and right screens are reversed on the login screen. Is this because of how the videocard assignes "numbers" to the screens or is this set in config when one installs the system? I'm looking to "swap" the screens to there proper left and right orientation even for the login screen.
<Golfgeo> So atm my right screen is identified as #1 and my left one is identified as #2.
<YankDownUnder> Golfgeo, You can always reconfigure the layout of the monitors with "xrandr" - and create a permanent setup with that...that is, unless you can get it setup through the "Displays" prefs in your control center
<Golfgeo> YankDownUnder: It's not the layout, but the more lowlevel assignment of "monitor number" that I'm looking to correct
<Golfgeo> It's just weird that my mouse won't move over to the left screen when moving it to that left screen.
<Golfgeo> If I want the login screen to appear on that left screen I need to cross the right edge of my right monitor... weirdness!
<YankDownUnder> Golfgeo, I had the same issue, and used "arandr" and "xrandr" to resolve the issues from a boot(ing) script.
<Golfgeo> YankDownUnder: Did you find out if those numbers where originating from the underlying "video drivers", in other words the board layout of the GPU, or that they where assigned by X?
<EpicCyndaquil> so, I've got a strange one... trying to install Ubuntu Server in an LVM via proxmox. I've tried 16.04 & 17.04 and they both fail the install during the kernel install. Tried the live CD of Ubuntu Desktop 16.04 for kicks, and that works flawlessly. Any idea what's causing the install to fail?
<YankDownUnder> Golfgeo, X related. Just forced 'em to be different.
<midhun> i have no sound on my laptop
<midhun> i installed ubuntu 14.04
<midhun> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2361543
<midhun> i have tried all i could
<midhun> from google
<YankDownUnder> EpicCyndaquil, I actually do quite a number of "server" installs in VM's (VirtualBox)...and the only time I've had issues is when the settings for the VM were incorrect...other than that, fairly flawless...
<Golfgeo> YankDownUnder, then they must be configurable in some xorg.conf file. Well, I would say... Haven't worked with multi monitor setups in yeaaaars... So all my knowlidge is ancient by now... :)
<YankDownUnder> midhun, I gave you a web page to read earlier - did you actually read through that?
<midhun> yes yankdownunder
<YankDownUnder> midhun, Open a terminal and type: pavucontrol
<EpicCyndaquil> @YankDownUnder well I'm running the desktop live CD in the exact same VM I was trying to install server in, so I'm pretty confident it isn't a  vm config issue.
<midhun> ok
<midhun> i typed
<midhun> it opened volume control
<researcher123> YankDownUnder: I tried but it didn't work. Please check here https://imagebin.ca/v/3MqtSYoU14D1
<YankDownUnder> EpicCyndaquil, Strange that.
<YankDownUnder> researcher123, And you HAVE installed the Virtualbox Guest Additions into the VM?
<researcher123> YankDownUnder: yes I did
<YankDownUnder> researcher123, And it's safe to assume you've rebooted the VM yadda yadda yadda...?
<researcher123> YankDownUnder: yes
<DF3D2> researcher123, did you set it to NAT or bridge mode in the network adapter ?
<DF3D2> i'd use bridge mode
<DF3D2> so that your vm isnt double nat
<researcher123> network
<DF3D2> it will be an option in the vm network adapter
<DF3D2> on the host side
<YankDownUnder> Yeah - it's in "bridged" => I'd think about checking the virtual network adapters on the host machine...just to be sure...and also checking the state of the firewall on the host...again, just to be sure...
<DF3D2> please give us an overview of your network
<DF3D2> is it a simple /24 with a router?
<researcher123> ok. let me write please
<midhun> yankdownunder it opened volume control
<YankDownUnder> midhun, Yes, it should have...and did you change any of the controls and test to see if you have sound?
<orbi> to return to a prior conversation, albiet charged,  how long before Lennart "enhances" systemd to include PoSH
<orbi> as an old solaris guy (2.5.1) - 1) i miss servers that sound let jet engines complete with keys, and 2) I MISS MY SysV
<midhun> yes yankdownunder i tried
<midhun> Yankdownunder but still there is no audio
<DF3D2> midhun, pulseaudio ?
<YankDownUnder> midhun, You've checked all the hardware, and checked all the settings, you've checked either a video or audio file, mucked with the controls to see if things might possibly be on "mute" - right?
<DF3D2> check alsamixer
<DF3D2> from command line
<DF3D2> non muted stuff will show 00 at the bottom
<DF3D2> muted is MM
<midhun> E:[pulseaudio] pid.c :Daemon already running
<DF3D2> the state of the sound on linux is pretty terrible i'm sad to say
<orbi> i'll admit to ignorance on ubuntu - does it use upstart?
<DF3D2> orbi, systemd now
<DF3D2> but it used to be upstart
<midhun> E:[pulseaudio] main.c pa_pid_file_create() failed
<DF3D2> midhun, sudo pulseaudio -k && sudo pulse audio --start
<DF3D2> if memory serves me
<DF3D2> i had to stop using linux for anything sound related some time ago for my own sanity
<orbi> https://i.warosu.org/data/g/img/0600/04/1492824905867.gif
<orbi> Lennart is possibly the only person I dislike more than trump
<DF3D2> lets not go that way
<orbi> his position on the RHEL Advisory board is.. unfair,
<orbi> trump is just a senile old man with a frank personality disorder
<DF3D2> i agree on both counts but listen, this isn't wanted/needed in this channel
<DF3D2> so can you take it elsewhere
<researcher123> YankDownUnder: how do I provide network details about my vbox?
<midhun> DF3D2 E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory not accessible: Permission denied
<midhun> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Failed to kill daemon: Success
<DF3D2> are you using sudo ?
<midhun> yes
<glachas> I am tring to install ubuntu-sdk but I am getiing error: ubuntu-sdk : Depends: ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev but it is not going to be installed. E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<DF3D2> ahh its pulseaudio -D to start
<midhun> ok
<DF3D2> glachas, sudo apt-get -f install
<glachas> DF3D2: Again same problem
<YankDownUnder> researcher123, Check the host system - the firewall and the "virtual network interfaces" - one way of doing so - where you would see any errors - is by opening a terminal and typing: sudo systemctl restart networking ==> that would show if there are any direct errors with the host networking...next would be to suss out the firewall - see if that's somehow blocking anything...
<DF3D2> researcher123, i wanted to know how your network in general is configured
<DF3D2> if you do a bridge network between the host/guest and set a static IP on your LAN it should "just work"
<YankDownUnder> DF3D2, Yeah - he showed it was a bridged setup in VB...ergo, looking outside of VB for a possible answer to the issue...
<DF3D2> YankDownUnder, ok he never answered me when i asked for a network diagram
<DF3D2> it is unlikely a firewall is blocking inside > out http requests though
<cyberpolice> i am on ubuntu 17.04 livecd and i cannot install programs?
<DF3D2> especially if it isn't for the host OS
<cyberpolice> when i try to do apt-cache search xchat, i get E: Unable to locate package xchat
<cyberpolice> i have done sudo apt-get update
<Golfgeo> YankDownUnder: Thanks for the help mate! :D
<DF3D2> im wondering if xchat isn't in the repo's for 17.04 yet
<DF3D2> isn't 17.04 very new ?
<Golfgeo> gtg, see you all around! :)
<DF3D2> can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<midhun> DF3D2 i did that and still cant play the audio
<cyberpolice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24597161/
<researcher123> DF3D2: how do I provide netwrok details?
<cyberpolice> well i wanted to install that one program gsmartcontrol while im on livecd to do some SMART test
<cyberpolice> but if it cannot find xchat, it also cannot find gsmartcontrol. so what to do
<cyberpolice> what kind of ubuntu livecd is this
<DF3D2> researcher123, lol you just tell me what your network is
<DF3D2> but can you possibly ping 8.8.8.8 on the guest?
<researcher123> DF3D2: i am quite new
<DF3D2> wondering if you just have a simple dns issue
<PipeItToDevNull> cyberpolice, smartctl
<glachas> I am not able to install ubuntu-sdk. Getting error  ubuntu-sdk : Depends: ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev but it is not going to be installed
<glachas> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<cyberpolice> yes im aware of smartctl but i want gsmartcontrol
<PipeItToDevNull> cyberpolice, Then install it
<DF3D2> @cyberpolice, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/xchat-gnome
<researcher123> DF3D2: cant ping 8.8.8.8
<DF3D2> seems that xchat doesn't exist on 17.04 yet unless i'm wrong
<DF3D2> researcher123, what is your lan subnet ?
<DF3D2> IE: 192.168.1.X
<cyberpolice> PipeItToDevNull: like i said, i cannot on ubuntu 17.04 livecd. because when i do apt-cache search gsmartcontrol i get error: E: Package 'gsmartcontrol' has no installation candidate
<DF3D2> @cyberpolice, do you need to use 17.04 ?
<researcher123> DF3D2: 255.255.255.0
<cyberpolice> PipeItToDevNull: and it also does it for xchat: E: Unable to locate package xchat
<DF3D2> researcher123, that is a subnet mask not a subnet
<DF3D2> cyberpolice, just use 16.04 for the time being
<DF3D2> it has all the packages you need
<cyberpolice> DF3D2: well im trying to do hdd recovery. i have main computer 14.04 installed to disk and it cannot see my usb to ide/pata adaptor properly because of old kernel 3.13... so i said ok i try newest kernel... that means 17.04
<cyberpolice> and it shows up here
<cyberpolice> but now i cannot install things i want
<cyberpolice> so... should i make a new livecd?
<DF3D2> i'd try 16.04
<cyberpolice> ok sir
<DF3D2> 17.04 doesnt have all the packages yet it seems because it is very new
<cyberpolice> so 17.04 is incomplete?
<DF3D2> researcher123, if you don't know basic networking concepts/terms then virtualization might not be for you.
<cyberpolice> why is it available for download already
<cyberpolice> :/
<midhun> i did pulseaudio --kill and then pulseaudio --start still i can't hear any audio
<researcher123> DF3D2: :-( I want to run a window software hence I have been using it. Rarely need internet
<YankDownUnder> midhun, You're on 14.04 - has the sound ever worked at all on this installation of 14.04?
<midhun> no
<midhun> this is a new laptop.i got it preinstalled with ubuntu 16.04
<DF3D2> researcher123, how is your VM getting an Ip address?
<YankDownUnder> midhun, And have you tried using 16.04? Just asking...14.04 is a bit, um...old...
<midhun> at that time audio was working
<DF3D2> is it dynamically assigned by your dhcp server or is it a static(manually set by you) Ip address?
<YankDownUnder> midhun, So sound worked in 16.04 but you're using 14.04...is that what I understand?
<DF3D2> @midhun, you removed 16.04 and installed 14.04 ?
<DF3D2> for the love of.... why
<midhun> yes
<DF3D2> please explain why
<researcher123> DF3D2: its set as automatically detect settings
<midhun> i wanted php5 .and it seems ubuntu 16.04 support only php7
<YankDownUnder> So there exists the possibility that the audio drivers do NOT exist for 14.04...
<DF3D2> researcher123, does your network have a DHCP server? how is your host OS getting an ip address ?
<DF3D2> this is why i asked for you to explain your network
<DF3D2> im not in to playing guess the network-config
<YankDownUnder> researcher123, Something to consider - set the networking to static in the Windows VM you've created...yet another thing to chuck into the mix...
<DF3D2> YankDownUnder, yep i mentioned that about 20 minutes ago :-(
<DF3D2> but he never did answer my questions
<YankDownUnder> DF3D2, Re-iteration...s'all good...(my cup of care is nearly empty)
<DF3D2> researcher123, does the windows VM currently have an IP address at all ?
<researcher123> yes
<DF3D2> and what is that address ?
<Anonym0us> do anyone know why youtube-dl was not permitted to make any new updates to apt after 2016 02 22?
<researcher123> let me check please
<obfuste> Hello trying to make live usb. Used dd command that worked in past. Tried to boot and got  "media test failure" "invald partition table"
<DF3D2> Anonym0us, might have gotten legal threats from google
<obfuste> should I have formatted the usb drive as one long partition first? It had fat32 by default with some free space
<DF3D2> obfuste, what DD command are you running exactly ?
<obfuste> the one here: https://antergos.com/wiki/install/create-a-working-live-usb/
<obfuste> it worked before to make a Xubuntu live usb
<DF3D2> create a new partition table on the USB drive
<DF3D2> and try the command again
<DF3D2> did you check the md5 of the downloaded iso ?
<obfuste> yes iso is good
<obfuste> checked them all when I got them
<DF3D2> also doing dd if=/whatever of=/whatever bs=1M will speed up DD often
<Anonym0us> DF3D2: its a tool to download videos, i can't really not imagine why it would be a direct thread from google except that it has "youtube" in its name.. i think it had something to do with ffmpeg but i am not sure
<obfuste> 1o 1M is better than 4M?
<DF3D2> oh i didnt see he had 4m in the command
<DF3D2> i always just do 1M and havent seen a big different doing more
<obfuste> should I reformat the drive and try again?
<obfuste> could the free space in front be a problem?
<DF3D2> use fdisk
<obfuste> use it how?
<DF3D2> and write a totally new partition table
<obfuste> im a noob
<DF3D2> what are you using to format the drive
<obfuste> i can follow directions but understand little
<obfuste> Gnome Disks
<DF3D2> open a terminal
<obfuste> well actually I didnt format this one at all as it came out of the box with fat32
<obfuste> ok terminal open
<obfuste> red 4 standing by
<DF3D2> sudo fdisk -l
<DF3D2> that lists partitions
<DF3D2> what disk are you working on ?
<obfuste> sdb1
<DF3D2> so, sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<Ben64> are you doing dd to sdb1?
<DF3D2> yeah make sure you are doing it to /dev/sdb
<DF3D2> you want the DISK not a specific partition
<DF3D2> which one did you do before
<obfuste> it says "command:"
<DF3D2> "o" creates a new empty dos partition table
<obfuste> i didnt do antyhing before...the drive was formatted. I plugged it in and dd'd the iso to it
<researcher123> DF3D2: windows not have any ip address
<Ben64> unnecessary to do that, dd will overwrite it
<DF3D2> Ben64, I know that but i've seen usb disks get buggered up somehow before
<obfuste> ok confused now...what do I do?
<bray90820> So the service is clearly running but systemctl still says failed
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/sFvwEchJ
<DF3D2> where this "seemed to help"
<obfuste> goal is to write a live usb with dd as before
<DF3D2> obfuste, yes but answer Ben64 question
<DF3D2> did you do /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb
<DF3D2> in the dd command
<Ben64> yeah that's important
<obfuste> honestly I dont know
<DF3D2> do it again with /dev/sdb
<obfuste> how do i pull up terminal history
<DF3D2> "history"
<DF3D2> history | grep dd
<B105PH3RE> what package has ffprobe in ubuntu 12.04 sources?
<tekdkdo> man history helps too
<obfuste> i dd'd to sdb1 before...was that wrong?
<cyberpopo> hello DF3D2 . i am on 16.04 livecd now. and i still cannot able to install gsmartcontrol here on this livecd: E: Package 'gsmartcontrol' has no installation candidate
<obfuste> thats what came up in fdisk -l
<DF3D2> yes you ran DD on a PARTITION not the DISK
<DF3D2>  /dev/sdX = disk /dev/sdx# = partition
<DF3D2> do you understand the difference ?
<obfuste> oh so thats the problem right? just redo it with sdb?
<obfuste> yes
<DF3D2> yes thats the issue
<DF3D2> good catch Ben64
<cyberpopo> DF3D2: also, E: Unable to locate package xchat
<obfuste> do I need to do anything to prepare before doing dd again or just rerun properly this time?
<DF3D2> researcher123, so do you have a DHCP server on your network or not? (the thing that hands out ip addresses to any device that asks for one)
<DF3D2> no just rerun it
<obfuste> and should usb be mounted?
<obfuste> or does it matter
<DF3D2> Ben64, was correct it will copy the partition table it needs, because dd works on a block level
<DF3D2> the usb should NOT be mounted
<obfuste> ok thanks guys...will try again and report back
<cyberpopo> on 16.04 livecd, why cant i install xchat thru sudo apt-get install xchat: E: Unable to locate package xchat .... i have done sudo apt-get update
<obfuste> most guides say 4M...whats the best M to use?
<YankDownUnder> cyberpopo, Um...because it's deprecated and Hexchat is the default...?
<cyberpopo> oh
<obfuste> thats MB/s writing speed right?
<researcher123> DF3D2: https://imagebin.ca/v/3Mr9GvQF3UfT
<cyberpopo> i do not know these things
<DF3D2> obfuste, honestly just use anything between 1-4
<DF3D2> and dont concern about it
<DF3D2> you are making this too difficult lol
<researcher123> :'(
<cyberpopo> YankDownUnder: i tried to install hexchat: E: Unable to locate package hexchat
<cyberpopo> what is happening...
<obfuste> how am I making it difficult? The guide said 4M and you said 1M...just asking whats the difference
<cyberpopo> why having so much trouble finding simple packages
<obfuste> cant learn without asking
<YankDownUnder> cyberpopo, You're on a "livecd" - a CD or a USB?
<cyberpopo> im on a liveusb
<YankDownUnder> cyberpopo, Right...and was the USB set up with "persistence"?
<DF3D2> you likely need to add whatever to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<DF3D2> is it multiverse still?
<cyberpopo> i dont know. but i never had to do this on 14.04 livecd
<YankDownUnder> DF3D2, Should be...
<obfuste> also how can I make a live usb with persistence using DD...can't find a clear guide
<DF3D2> cyberpopo, google how to add multiverse to apt
<cyberpopo> to setup "persistance"
<DF3D2> that is likely your answer
<cyberpopo> ok thanks
<DF3D2> obfuste, i dont remember exactly but i think that is an option once you have booted up
<obfuste> thanks will look for it
<obfuste> if I did it right and it works that is
<cyberpopo> DF3D2: yes this was the solution. thank you i have now installed gsmartcontrol
<cyberpopo> why is multiverse not selected by default
<DF3D2> don't know tbh
<YankDownUnder> cyberpopo, Not sure...strange that...
<cyberpopo> is it because of stallman
<DF3D2> i think its licensing issues
<cyberpopo> i knew it
<DF3D2> where they put the onus on the user to "activate it"
<DF3D2> so that ubuntu isnt responsible for it
<cyberpopo> i see
<cyberpopo> i bet yo that was also the case with 17.04
<cyberpopo> when i couldnt find anything there either
<DF3D2> cyberpopo, very possible
<DF3D2> i looked up "xchat"
<DF3D2> which said it didnt exist for 17.04
<DF3D2> but hexchat might
<obfuste> so i found a guide to add peristence and it said to open gparted after the dd to partition the remaining space and I got this error "nvalid partition table - recursive partition on /dev/sdb.
<obfuste> does that mean I borked the dd again somehow?
<DF3D2> paste the exact dd command you ran
<obfuste> i did it as above....
<obfuste> let me try and boot from it and see if that was a gparted issue...when will deal with persistance later...brb
<DF3D2> wait what does this even mean ?
<DF3D2> d after the dd to partition the remaining space
<DF3D2> what does that mean ?
<cyberpopo> is it possible to see disk usage: free space/used space without mounting drive
<DF3D2> you cant go screwing with that drive after you run DD on it
<DF3D2> or it is likely not going to boot
<DF3D2> cyberpopo, dont think so, how would the system read that?
<daggett> ECHO %e %n %t %m %v
<Haris> hello all
<daggett> ECHO "%c"
<daggett> /ECHO %c
<DF3D2> daggett, ?
<ftd> selam
<ftd> hi
<glachas> While running sudo apt-get -f install, I am getting error which I pastebinned here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24597270/
<DF3D2> @glachas, sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<glachas> DF3D2: again same error
<DF3D2> @glachas, sudo apt-get --purge remove libqt53drenderer5 && sudo apt autoremove -f && sudo apt-get -f install
<glachas> DF3D2: Getting the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/24597301/
<Haris> hello all
<DF3D2> did you paste the entire command @glachas ?
<Haris> the logger shell command on 14.04 is logging the word "logger: " before all that I tell it to log. can I get rid of this part ?
<glachas> DF3D2: yes
<DF3D2> glachas, try sudo apt-get -f install again
<DF3D2> and paste the error if one
<_root_> I have a problem with lxqt. It leaves about 10px from the left and 6px from the top and then draw the desktop and screen. those area ios black and doesn't show any activity in them even mouse right click. could anyone help me?
<glachas> DF3D2: I have  pastebinned the here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24597301/
<wayneinforms> White Genocide Through Forced Immigration https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80CNy3QaXlo
<DF3D2> glachas, sudo apt-get --purge remove qt3d5-dev && sudo apt-get -f install
<DF3D2> wayneinforms, get out
<glachas> DF3D2: It worked :D
<DF3D2> :-)
<DF3D2> glachas, i'd follow it up with a sudo apt autoremove -f
<DF3D2> just to clean up a bit more
<Haris> guys, this output from logger doesn't happen like this on centos
<glachas> While installing ubuntu-sdk I am getting error nhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/24597341/
<glachas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24597341/
<glachas> follow the 2nd link
<B105PH3RE> good day
<B105PH3RE> anyway to play audio when asked for hard drive encrypted password prompt
<B105PH3RE> on bootup
<Cedara> Morning!
<B105PH3RE> Evening!
<DF3D2> @glachas, it seems like your apt is all messed up
<DF3D2> what version of ubuntu and how old is this install ?
<heyitswither> hey
<DF3D2> @glachas, sudo apt-mark showhold
<dude> how to check the order of execution of script files once sytem boots ?
<DF3D2> dude, runlevels i think... not sure on systemd it is "targets" and wants
<dude> ok
<B105PH3RE> dude: in your /etc/rc#.d directory has S01 S02 ... S78 should be the order based on filenames in there
<DF3D2> B105PH3RE, even with the move to systemd ?
<B105PH3RE> umm. not sure on that part
<DF3D2> I know systemd has other stuff called "targets" and "wants"
<DF3D2> that tell it to load certain services after others
<DF3D2> IE: lots of stuff is after "networking"
<Cedara> Ubuntu 16.04: "unknown error : >><class 'KeyError'><<("The cache has no package named 'steam')<< -- Oddly so, only today after first boot, I did run apt-get update/upgrade in terminal and it told me that I had to do the configure -a thing. We had a power cut yesterday, is that a side effect?
<Cedara> Meaning, did it mess things up?
<DF3D2> Cedara, have you ran an fsck ?
<Cedara> no, not yet, how do it do that in terminal?
<DF3D2>  sudo touch /forcefsck
<DF3D2> and then reboot
<Cedara> never heard of that command...
<Cedara> okay, I can do that
<DF3D2> just tells it to run fsck on next boot
<DF3D2> thats all
<B105PH3RE> dude: maybe this article will help https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/233468/how-does-systemd-use-etc-init-d-scripts
<dude> B105PH3RE , DF3D2 thanks
<Cedara> and then I'll come back to tell results
<B105PH3RE> talks about systemd and runlevels
<glachas> DF3D2
<glachas> ubuntu 16.04
<dude> B105PH3RE ok i ll look into it
<DF3D2> glachas, run the command i said awhile ago
<DF3D2> sudo apt-mark showhold
<glachas> DF3D2: I ran
<DF3D2> what did it say ?
<glachas> nothing showed
<DF3D2> idk man you have serious apt issues
<DF3D2> i dont want to keep having you remove packages
<glachas> what should I do now? :(
<DF3D2> you could try one more removal
<DF3D2> actually try this
<DF3D2> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev
<DF3D2> let me know if it gives an error
<glachas> I tried to install it from ubuntu software center but it was not getting downloaded. It prompt some error
<edenist_> hi guys
<DF3D2> glachas, use command line
<glachas> DF3D2: getting following error whille running on command line http://paste.ubuntu.com/24597388/
<DF3D2> yeah man
<DF3D2> you have seemingly endless dependency issues
<DF3D2> how old is this ubuntu install?
<glachas> :(
<DF3D2> i'd likely recommend a new install at this junction
<glachas> 2 days
<DF3D2> yeah man
<DF3D2> just start over
<DF3D2> not sure how you get in to this mess but it might be more work to get out of it
<glachas> no , actually I don't know
<DF3D2> @glachas,
<DF3D2> try this
<DF3D2> sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-broken
<glachas> It means I have to reinstall ubuntu 16.04
<DF3D2> try that command
<DF3D2> if the error is 1-2 lines dont worry about pastebin it
<DF3D2> just paste it here
<glachas> no error
<Cedara> Still have the error >><class 'Key Error'><<("The cache has no package name 'steam')<< -- yes, I did run the forcefsck command, also, I can still start steam
<DF3D2> ok now try sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<glachas> ubuntu-sdk : Depends: ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev but it is not going to be installed
<glachas> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<glachas> getting the error
<DF3D2> idk man
<glachas> idk?
<DF3D2> i dont know
<glachas> ok :(
<DF3D2> one more try
<DF3D2> sudo apt-get install qtmultimedia5-dev && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<glachas> qtmultimedia5-dev : Depends: libqt5multimediawidgets5 (= 5.5.1-4ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<glachas> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<glachas> not happening
<DF3D2> yeah,  you have a totally screwed up apt
<DF3D2> ok
<DF3D2> sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<glachas> did nothing showed up
<DF3D2> sudo apt-get autoremove
<DF3D2> ^ did it remove any packages ?
<glachas> which one
<DF3D2> sudo apt-get autoremove
<DF3D2> does it say its removing anything
<glachas> next command I didn try
<glachas> No
<DF3D2> sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-sdk
<DF3D2> @glachas, did you ever manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cedara> just ran update/upgrade again, it wants to install steam stuff
<glachas> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6VroBlQmSO
<glachas> getting the error
<Cedara> a steam:i386 package
<glachas> No, I dnever edited
<Cedara> I am guessing that that's what's missing
<Cedara> *waits for upgrade to run*
<DF3D2> glachas, reinstall bro
<DF3D2> i think your stuff is just too screwed up at this point
<DF3D2> what error if you do sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<DF3D2> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cedara> you're still talking to glachas?
<DF3D2> yeah but i think his apt is fubar
<Cedara> ok
<Cedara> I did run update and upgrade and it reinstalled stuff
<Cedara> and the error just disappeared
<Cedara> hoorah
<DF3D2> how is steam on linux now a days ?
<Cedara> good
<Cedara> I love playing Cities Skylines
<Cedara> that's basically why I have steam
<DF3D2> that's a good game
<DF3D2> i use windows cause i do a ton of gaming and devs are lazy to bring a lot of stuff to linux
<Cedara> there's a mass transit dlc coming out which everyone is hyped for
<Anonym0us> DF3D2: ReactOS
<Cedara> coming out today, which is why I was bummered about the error
<ikonia> DF3D2: nothing wrong with using windows if it does the job better for you than linux
<Cedara> anyway, thanks, never would have thought of the fsck
<ikonia> I see no benifit of porting something to make something harder for yourself
<DF3D2> ikonia, yeah I use windows for work as well.
<DF3D2> but I do run linux in numerous vm's on my server
<DF3D2> i like both/hate both for numerous reasons heh
<ikonia> DF3D2: what benifit would you gain from running it on the desktop and porting running games onto it for a probably less positive experience than on the native windows platform ?
<Anonym0us> DF3D2: ReactOS also Destroy Windows Spying (can never be don lel but you can try) > google/duckduckgo
<DF3D2> you asking me personally or the devs of the games ?
<ikonia> DF3D2: you
<ikonia> Anonym0us: ....please with the "windows spying"
<DF3D2> ikonia, if linux was 1:1 with windows on gaming i'd run linux
<ikonia> DF3D2: but it's not
<DF3D2> yep
<DF3D2> likely never will be sadly
<ikonia> far from it
<DF3D2> its not a big target audience
<DF3D2> so the devs have no real desire
<Anonym0us> ikonia sorry i don't read dots
<Anonym0us> speak*
<DF3D2> Anonym0us, your isp already logs everything you do so your OS is irrelevant really
<ikonia> Anonym0us: no problem then I'll try to be clear. Please don't spread false information
<ANAND> can any one help me to install canon lbp3108b printer to my computer
<Anonym0us> DF3D2: VPN, ikonia: read W10 ToS/Politics/UserAgreement then you will see..
<ducasse> Anonym0us: try to stay on topic
<DF3D2> Anonym0us, its cute that you think a vpn cant be defeated but none of this is really relevant here
<ikonia> Anonym0us: I'm aware of what you are talking about, but lets be real, it's not spying, so please don't offer it to people as information
<Cedara> have a good day, guys
<ANAND> friends please help me to install canon lbp3108b
<Anonym0us> that you give M$ permission to access all your files/download them, and also decrypt them if needed, if they contain anything against the law or violates copyrights (to m$ many music corps) then they are allowed to sue you.. please rip
<ikonia> Anonym0us: it's called microsoft, please use the correct names
<ikonia> Anonym0us: agreeing to act by their local law enforcement is not spying, so again, please don't give false information
<Anonym0us> good that you understand what i am saying ikonia
<Anonym0us> spying being: accessing your local stored files, installing updates with malware, keylogging, collecting information, have remote access to your device, saving your wifi ap with password, and so on..
<ANAND> anybody has the knowledge to install canon lbp3108b printer on an ubuntu desktop
<ANAND> ?
<DF3D2> Anonym0us, why are you spouting this here instead of #windows ?
<Anonym0us> ANAND have you tried searching online?
<ANAND> ya but it not works
<ducasse> !behelpful | Anonym0us
<ubottu> Anonym0us: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Anonym0us> DF3D2: because why would i, it does not help s*** they do not give a f***
<DF3D2> can you possibly just go away ?
<DF3D2> you aren't helping anyone here
<capitive> hii
<ANAND> so this chat site cant help me?
<ducasse> ANAND: have you looked at the canon site for a driver?
<Anonym0us> i just really can't people who are ok with it. i understand you need it for your purposes but please grow some care man.. its your files not theirs
<ANAND> i have installed cups driver but while adding the printer it shows foomatic
<DF3D2> Anonym0us, I never said I didn't care, I am a windows/linux sys admin for work and I run the networks of over 50 different companies mostly windows based
<DF3D2> so please don't try to preach to me like i'm not familiar
<ANAND> and just shows printer is idle
<Anonym0us> DF3D2: wew, cool showing off, i wont.. anyway you seam pretty careless about it, not only what you just said before but also that you deny that they are spying, wew im in shock to see your opinions here..
<cyberpopo> should i make backup of dying ide/pata hard drive with rsync or dd
<ducasse> !pm | ANAND
<ubottu> ANAND: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<hateball> ANAND: Googling brings up this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<hateball> ANAND: And that's as much as I can help you with, I dont know anything about Canon printers
<DF3D2> Anonym0us, it isn't showing off when it is directly relevant to the discussion at hand, and secondly I never once said they weren't "spying" but again this is not the right place for this nor do I need any information you may have to provide, I have my own sources and you are not one of them. please go away.
<ducasse> just writing that :)
<carbon2i> James, the constant cry of the Jew to anyone that doesn't worship their nepotism and forced domination/supremacy of everything, is that they are mentally ill. It's never the fault of the Jew for their behavior, it's always you're mentally ill.﻿
<ouroumov> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Anonym0us> DF3D2: please do not tell me to go away! this is a open channel, if you do not like it, shut up or leave
<DF3D2> you are off topic and have been for over 20 minutes
<DF3D2> and you are derailing the entire channel
<DF3D2> so yes, please leave thank you.
<Anonym0us> i wont
<DF3D2> well im guessing you are about to be removed
<DF3D2> so all is well
<Anonym0us> glad you think that all is well, we should all have that thought
<ducasse> DF3D2: don't feed the trolls
<DF3D2> ducasse, he should have been removed by now
<Anonym0us> ducasse: don't call me a troll
<DF3D2> ducasse, you are right though, i've muted him
<Anonym0us> i don't troll in this channel, thanks
<Flannel> Anonym0us: This is a public channel, but it is for Ubuntu technical support only.  Please take offtopic things (like chat, etc) elsewhere.  Thanks.
<carbon2i> James, is it strange to suggest perhaps someone with a 180 IQ was correct? Jewish or not, he was right about the Holocaust being a great lie. Mentally ill? Doubt that, he doesn't seem so in interviews. Bitter, perhaps and certainly had a strong, expressive character.﻿
<Anonym0us> Copy
<elias_> hi
<elias_> oi
<scriptkiddies> anons
<canonlbp3108b> does anyone help me through remote connection
<canonlbp3108b> to install canon lbp3108b
<ducasse> canonlbp3108b: i really wouldn't give a stranger on the internet a shell on my machine
<ducasse> canonlbp3108b: and weren't you given a link a moment ago?
<canonlbp3108b> it not works
<canonlbp3108b> can u help me by accessing my system?
<ducasse> i just told you that you should not do that
<justxux> Maybe teamviewer
<canonlbp3108b> ya
<ducasse> canonlbp3108b: and how doesn't it work
<justxux> Yeah be more specific
<canonlbp3108b> i m not aware how to install a cups printer
<canonlbp3108b> thats y
<canonlbp3108b> i m new to ubuntu
<canonlbp3108b> just changed OS due to wannacry at5tack
<N3LRX> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Canon/Canon-LBP3108B
<justxux> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/printing-setup.html
<canonlbp3108b> tried all above given things but system shows processing message only
<canonlbp3108b> can anyone help me through team viewer
<Krauzi> hi, im trying to get my headless ubuntu server working but im out of luck. i tried serveral grub settings but none of them make the system boot without a monitor connected. even a monitor cable connected makes it boot.
<chocolaterobot> where can i find the location of vivaldi browser?
<canonlbp3108b> u people  are expert on it right?
<ducasse> chocolaterobot: if you were just the victom of an attack you should know better than giving a random stranger remote access
<ducasse> canonlbp3108b: ^^
<canonlbp3108b> ഗൂ ൈോേ ഗല ൈഗല്ദൈേ
<ducasse> sorry chocolaterobot :)
<chocolaterobot> ducasse: i was scared for a second. :)
<ducasse> chocolaterobot: you mean the on-disk files?
<chocolaterobot> ducasse: yes
<chocolaterobot> i want to add a user.css file
<ducasse> chocolaterobot: dpkg -L packagename
<canonlbp3108b> what ever it is i need to install my printer
<canonlbp3108b> unless its not usable
<ducasse> chocolaterobot: but a user.css probably goes in your home somewhere, look under ~/.config
<justxux> canonlbp3108b, I texted you durectly
<chocolaterobot> ducasse: thank you. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c46a2e78ef30c4c57d1c77084235c398
<ducasse> canonlbp3108b: this link tells you exactly what to do - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<chocolaterobot> ducasse: looks like it's in /opt/...
<ducasse> chocolaterobot: as i said, though, a user stylesheet would most likely be under your homedir
<chocolaterobot> ducasse: so i shouldn't add this css with a folder full of other cSS files.... in /opt/?
<ducasse> chocolaterobot: as it's user-specific, i would expect it to be under home somewhere, but you really need to ask the vivaldi people.
<beanbagula> If I find some packages listed by dpkg -l | grep string, how can I remove them? apt suggests they are not actually installed.
<ducasse> beanbagula: does the line begin with 'rc'?
<beanbagula> yes
<ducasse> beanbagula: that means 'residual config'. remove with 'apt purge package'.
<beanbagula> ducasse: Ah, thanks very much
<CyberTex> Hello people, I have a persistent problem with PEAP authentication . Yesterday I got it to work using a workaround described here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1578589 . Now not even this work around is working. It has become so time consuming. I spent an average of 4 hours a day search   for a fix this week. I don't care what's the cost , I need to fix this. My team leader is frustrated with the situ
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578589 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Add support for <none> as inner authentication in PEAP" [Undecided,Expired]
<CyberTex> Help me finish this once and for all?
<ducasse> CyberTex: you don't really have a lot of good options. first of all you should track down what causes this problem and if/in what version it is fixed.
<CyberTex> hey ducasse :) . I don't use this laptop outside of the company . Wifi is already broken, what's there to lose :(. So, let's downgrade wpa_supplicant and see what happens, no?
<ducasse> CyberTex: you can certainly try, at your own risk. do you know of a version this works in?
<YankDownUnder> CyberTex, Read this bit yet? ==> https://askubuntu.com/questions/765021/ubuntu-16-04-doesnt-support-peap-authentication-without-ca-certificate
<nisseni> I would like to create an alias - when I run /usr/bin/convert I would like to execute /usr/local/bin/convert - how can I achieve that?
<YankDownUnder> nisseni, If you have "convert" in both places, but prefer to run the one in /usr/local/bin , you can merely rename the /usr/bin/convert to something else...
<ducasse> nisseni: is /usr/bin/convert an existing file?
<CyberTex> YankDownUnder: Error: Connection activation failed.
<YankDownUnder> "convert" is part of the ImageMagick suite of utils
<ducasse> YankDownUnder: it will be overwritten on updates if it's from a package
<george> asda
<ducasse> nisseni: what you're looking for is dpkg-divert
<YankDownUnder> ducasse, Yes...true that...unless one removes "ImageMagick" and all it's bits and bobs...and relies only on what one installed to sit in /usr/local/bin...but it ain't me...just offering a quickie bandage
<YankDownUnder> CyberTex, I'm not a fan nor user of PEAP - just ran across that and chucked it in the air, mate...
<CyberTex> ducasse:  I understand that , I would like to take the risk :). I believe that v2.1 works fine according to a colleague workin on ubuntu 14 or somethin. Also a lot of users report that downgrading to that version fixed the problem for the in  ask Ubuntu
<CyberTex> YankDownUnder:  It's always worth a try :P
<Ben64> CyberTex: no it isn't
<YankDownUnder> CyberTex, True that...true...(I like to finish puzzles...ergo, if it was ME, I'd find an answer...) :)
<CyberTex> Ben64:  I'm talking about fixes that such as the one proposed by YankDownUnder
<CyberTex> that risk nothin
<CyberTex> *
<YankDownUnder> CyberTex, When you say "downgrade" - is that along the lines of removing the network manager, compiling from source? Just curious
<YankDownUnder> CyberTex, I just thought of something, too...if you install "strongSwan" for "NetworkManager" - along with the PEAP plug-ins for "strongSwan" - wouldn't that achieve the same goal?
<strk> I enabled the system monitor and the Network graph is all filled by what looks like being the "local" color. How can I debug what's the "local" traffic ?
<CyberTex> Ben64: It's so painful to see that only modren users of Ubuntu 16.04 and 17.04 suffering from this issue in our department but Mac users , android users , Windows users, old versions of ubuntu workin . But yours doesn't. I need wifi connection in our daily meetings. I just sit there like a potato :P for an hour then apologize that I need to leave because I have no connection. It's a good excuse to leave them , but not so productive.
<YankDownUnder> CyberTex, (read what I wrote so I don't have to repeat)
<wawa> ㅇ
<CyberTex> YankDownUnder:  never heard of strongswan How do I install it ? Why would one think this would solve the issue?
<YankDownUnder> CyberTex, Look in "Synaptic" - or, you can search/install in the terminal: sudo apt-get -y install strongswan-nm
<nisseni> ducasse: yeah, it's a part of Imagick
<nisseni> So I can't simply create an alias of some sort?
<CyberTex> ducasse: you can hate me for it lol . I tried to downgrade but I get "wpasupplicant : Depends: initscripts (>= 2.88dsf-13.3)" Should I proceed to install it?
<ducasse> CyberTex: NO!
<Ben64> CyberTex: theres a reason it's not supported here
<CyberTex> sheesh ok
<YankDownUnder> nisseni, If the /usr/local/bin/convert is NOT part of ImageMagick - and it's part of another package, can you not merely rename THAT binary to something...or please describe a bit more fully what exactly you're wanting to do...?
<ducasse> nisseni: as i said, dpkg-divert is the correct way to do this. if you just replace the file with a symlink or something it will be overwritten on next update.
<beanbagula> Is there an easy way to install up to date nvidia drivers ?
<Ben64> beanbagula: install the ones in the ubuntu repository unless you absolutely need a newer version
<beanbagula> Ben64: I only care that they are compatible with cuda
<beanbagula> Ben64: Are the ones in the repo ?
<Ben64> they all are
<beanbagula> Ben64: What are they called ?
<ducasse> nisseni: or just make sure /usr/local/bin comes before /usr/bin in the PATH (unless convert is called with full path)
<Ben64> beanbagula: nvidia-<version> usually
<nisseni> YankDownUnder: on the production server the convert file lies in /usr/bin but on my local development it lies under /usr/local/bin - so I would simply like to use the same link in the code
<nisseni> ducasse: it is called with full path
<Ben64> nisseni: so don't call it with full path
<nisseni> Ben64: how else do I call it in the code?
<Ben64> "convert"
<ducasse> nisseni: so there is no /usr/bin/convert on your dev machine?
<beanbagula> Ben64: Thanks.
<nisseni> ducasse: no, vice versa
<Ben64> nisseni: or something like if [ -e /usr/bin/convert ]
<ducasse> nisseni: or just use a symlink. this is why i asked if it was an existing file - you said yes.
<nisseni> Yeah, symlink is what I was looking for, thanks
<Ben64> or just make the code better instead of putting a weird symlink in a system directory
<CyberTex> Ben64:  I know, brother . What else can I do ? I need wifi ,  all the workarounds are becoming so time consuming. Ubuntu 17's  wpa_supplicant is behind for two versions. Not taking a risk= changing the OS which is somethin that I don't want to do. I really hate to waste your precious time helping the community as much as I hate to just give up and do stupid things
<Ben64> CyberTex: what is the workaround and what did you change that made it stop working
<CyberTex> Ben64:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1578589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578589 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Add support for <none> as inner authentication in PEAP" [Undecided,Expired]
<CyberTex> Ben64: worked once. Then it just stopped working
<CyberTex> Ben64:  Killed all background wpa_supplicants  using "ps ax | grep "wpa_supplicant -B"" and entering the id manually to kill it. Didn't change nothin
<Ben64> if it worked, then wpa_supplicant isn't the problem
<CyberTex> Ben64:  It's the combination of network manager and wpa_supplicants that's causing the issue. It's sounds stupid because it is but what else there is
<hamdjan> hi
<hamdjan> can i easily move from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<hateball> hamdjan: sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<hamdjan> yeah thats easy, thanks!
<hateball> I know there's problems installing kubuntu-desktop over Ubuntu due to some telepathy stuff, I imagine one would get the same errors going the other way
<YankDownUnder> hateball, Yeppers...the "telepathy" and also the "accounts" plugins - they kinda "scream and yell" a bit...
<DevAntoine> I tried to install gimp but it failed and now apt-get is broken, I don't know what to do :/ Here's the apt upgrade and the dpkg --configure: https://pastebin.com/4PDDDg8z
<DevAntoine> What can I do?
<YankDownUnder> DevAntoine, How did you try to install GIMP?
<Ben64> CyberTex: no, if wpa_supplicant worked, then it works
<DevAntoine> YankDownUnder: using Ubuntu's software installer
<Ben64> DevAntoine: what version of ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> I installed gimp 5 min ago from ubuntu sofware center and all is good
<DevAntoine> Ben64: 17.04
<ducasse> DevAntoine: gimp from a ppa or the repos?
<YankDownUnder> DevAntoine, Right...so, while you're in the terminal - try this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo apt -y autoremove && sudo apt -y autoclean
<DevAntoine> ducasse: I don't know, from the repo I guess
<Prototip> DevAntoine: do a "df -h" - perhaps your /boot partition is full.. happened to me once
<DevAntoine> Prototip: nah, it's not full
<DevAntoine> YankDownUnder: it freeze at the upgrade
<YankDownUnder> DevAntoine, FREEZES - or is it doing something...big difference...patience if it's "doing something"
<DevAntoine> YankDownUnder: well, it happened yesterday, the upgrade ran all night long
<DevAntoine> I'm pretty sure it froze ;)
<YankDownUnder> DevAntoine, Right. Well, then do CTRL-C to kill it.
<DevAntoine> YankDownUnder: yeah, I know, I've already done it
<YankDownUnder> DevAntoine, Right...so, since it's "dead in the water" -> try this: sudo apt -y autoremove
<ducasse> DevAntoine: what does 'sudo apt install -f' say?
<DevAntoine> the chained commands freezes on this: https://pastebin.com/aDYkxhpS
<YankDownUnder> DevAntoine, Stop the "chained command" - just do: sudo apt -y autoremove
<DevAntoine> YankDownUnder: already done
<YankDownUnder> DevAntoine, Great - so it's done, yes? Then do: sudo apt -y autoclean ===> this is JUST TO MAKE SURE, eh?
<DevAntoine> YankDownUnder: done too
<DevAntoine> but I still can't run apt-get upgrade
<YankDownUnder> DevAntoine, Right oh. NOW you can type: sudo apt-get -f install
<DevAntoine> YankDownUnder: it seems it's freezing too
<ducasse> DevAntoine: it's attempting to figure out deps, give it a few minutes at least
<francis_> Will using Ubuntu Live (not installed) on flash drive fry the drive?
<Toxtlo> Hi, I'm trying a manual ubuntu 17.04 installation and formating a ext4 crypto root partition, but it fails, telling me it cant set it up. Do I have to fall back to ext3 or is there a trick to set it up with ext4 >.<
<pandaadb> Hi, i was wondering if someone could recommend a usb to hdmi adapter that is working well with ubuntu 16.04.2? I just tried out the Dell AD100 and got it to work, but had massive tearing on my hdmi connected one and the second one (via the adapter) was super slow to refresh
<DevAntoine> ducasse: nop, still frozen
<ducasse> DevAntoine: does 'dpkg -V' say anything?
<ducasse> DevAntoine: or 'dpkg -C'?
<ducasse> DevAntoine: the first will spit out a lot of filenames, if it works
<DevAntoine> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/NkcrAG9M
<ducasse> DevAntoine: does 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' complete successfully?
<DevAntoine> ducasse: nah, it freezes too
<ducasse> DevAntoine: not good news.
<ducasse> DevAntoine: let's try something, give me a sec.
<ducasse> DevAntoine: 'sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.10.0-21-generic linux-image-4.10.0-21-generic linux-image-extra-4.10.0-21-generic'
<DevAntoine> ducasse: frozen
<ducasse> DevAntoine: ok, so one of those packages (i suspect the last one) is stuck...
<DevAntoine> ducasse: can I try that? https://askubuntu.com/a/182872
<YankDownUnder> DevAntoine, You *have* rebooted after doing some of this, right? Just checking, mate...
<hamdjan> does ubuntu 17.04 still use sys v scripts?
<hamdjan> in 16.04 i see there are still sys v scripts run my systemd wrapper unit service files
<ducasse> DevAntoine: at your own risk. i have no other suggestions atm.
<ducasse> hamdjan: some packages still do, yes.
<hamdjan> good to know thanks!
<DevAntoine> ducasse: erf :/
<DevAntoine> thanks anyway ducasse!
<francis_> would Ubuntu Live CD (Try Ubuntu w/o installing) burnout my flash drive faster?
<ducasse> francis_: faster than what?
<YankDownUnder> ducasse, (a magnetised flathead screwdriver?)
<francis_> ducasse: faster than it normally would?
<ducasse> francis_: the important thing is the number of writes, in try ubuntu mode you don't normally write to it.
<hamdjan> ducasse, you said yesterday "hamdjan: with a non-lts release you will need to upgrade every 6-9 months, better to avoid that when still learning."
<ducasse> hamdjan: yes
<hamdjan> ducasse, i know ubuntu's environment already more or less so i'd be okay with upgrades, but would you say going for lts has is handsdown still better just because upgrades are painless?
<ducasse> hamdjan: 'better' is subjective.
<hamdjan> first issue that comes to my mind with 17.04 is that i dont find bareos 16.2 for it and im not sure if i can simply use the official bareos 16.04 package for it :)
<hamdjan> enterprise software mostly releases it "tested for " the lts versions of ubuntu and not the short releases
<hamdjan> but if the package would not work for 17.04 i don't know
<ducasse> hamdjan: as i told you yesterday, if you need to ask you should probably use the lts.
<hamdjan> hm right, installing it now from the usb key then :)
<maffh> Does somebody has experience with the tools /usr/bin/time? For some reasons, every time I use this tool to measure a process, it always results in that the Average resident set size (kbytes) is equal to zero. I have tried several processes, but I  dont understand how this always is equal to zero.
<maffh> nevermind, I found out why
<totally_new_to_t> hello guys can I also ask questions regarding Lubuntu here?
<Ben64> yep
<totally_new_to_t> great thanks
<totally_new_to_t> how can I add new items to my menu panel?
<totally_new_to_t> or better yet what is the relation of alacarte to the menupanel?
<totally_new_to_t> I don't see the relation.. I've added some items.. nothing happens, but now an hour later or so, the items appear... what may have caused this behavior and how do I deploy changes in the menu immediately?
<fishcooker> should we do "# service cron reload/restart" after editing the executable file of the cronjob?
<Prototip> totally_new_to_t: lubuntu is "LXDE", right... alacarte is used mainly on gnome based desktops
<totally_new_to_t> ah, I had no clue
<ducasse> alacarte just edits .desktop files, any desktop that follows xdg will use those
<Prototip> totally_new_to_t: https://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<Younder> Ok after todays update chromium-browser fails to run. Any idea why?
<totally_new_to_t> sorry had to go to the toilet
<totally_new_to_t> then how does one add items to the menu easily
<totally_new_to_t> coding a .desktop thingie will surely fail if I do it
<totally_new_to_t> the other day I had to backup-restore after making a typo in ~/.bashrc
<aarti> hi
<aarti> hi
<samanweb> is there any alternative for notepad++ on Linux
<Mechdave> Gedit is good if you are running Ubuntu
<Prototip> samanweb: I love geany
<hateball> samanweb: Kate is nice, but requires kde-libs (if you arent already using plasma stuff)
<Mechdave> Depends if you are a beginner or experienced
<jubo2> y0
<jubo2> pluse is back up but no sound will play
<jubo2> I copy my homedir to the healthy Kubuntu17.04
<jubo2> Better boot over there so that this disk is the passive one being copied from
<jubo2> otherwise stupid stuff could occour
<Younder> You mean unmount?
<CoderEurope> Does XFCE have an app to tell you when your microphone is being used  at all ?
<YankDownUnder> CoderEurope, Doesn't that function show up in the XFce mixer app?
<CoderEurope> YankDownUnder, I meant in the task bar - or a notification window (?)
<YankDownUnder> CoderEurope, Without switching to XFce right now, if I'm not mistaken, the mixer is in the system tray...(or can be easily added)
<CoderEurope> he doesn't know.
<YankDownUnder> CoderEurope, http://docs.xfce.org/
<YankDownUnder> CoderEurope, I use XFce, WindowMaker, Gnome3 and olvwm...can't readily just leave my session right now...kinda got things brewing, as it were...that being said, I have volume/mixer in the system tray and also in a dock...
<Guest70891> what does "encrypt private data" in ubuntu installation mean?
<Guest70891> i already selected "encrypt full disk", would that not imply /home???
<Guest70891> ok i got it
<Guest70891> it encrpyts it on top of that
<Guest70891> so once you logged in the dir is still encypted
<Guest70891> wiped already my OS that i used for 3-4 years in favor of ubuntu >_<
<YankDownUnder> ...running from the NSA and CIA...yep...
<Fleuv> Hi! The last couple of days I've been trying to install ubuntu alongside windows. Unfortunately there is one important thing where I can find tons about on the internet but nothing really fits my situation or just doesnt work with my setup. When booting the liveUSB in UEFI mode, ubuntu is unable to find other devices. My SSD does show up when booting the liveusb with sata operations in ahci mode but than my windows doesnt work with ahc
<MiguelFuller> hi
<CoderEurope> MiguelFuller, yes dawg here.
<jcderhb> hi
<jcderhb> i installed ubuntu and luks asked me for passphrase on boot
<jcderhb> i entered the passphrase but luks said wrong passphrase
<jcderhb> what could be the cause?
<jcderhb> maybe luks doesnt support " in passphrase?
<frostschutz> jcderhb, maybe wrong keyboard layout?
<jcderhb> maybe
<jcderhb> can i change luks passphrase afterwards easily ?n
<frostschutz> luks supports " (and all characters really) just fine. it may not be the case for a frontend (but that would be a bug). keyboard layout issues are common though, for that reason I add my passphrase twice, once in US layout and once in my own, so either one will be accepted
<SwedeMike> jcderhb: I'm not saying that is the cause, but I would advice against using similar special characters in luks passphrase, you run into higher risks of triggering bugs
<SwedeMike> jcderhb: you can boot inte live system and add a passphrase from CLI.
<SwedeMike> into
<CoderEurope> jcderhb, try copy & paste :)
<SwedeMike> jcderhb: this would most likely solve your problem, you would use the first passphrase to add a second one, then you can use this second one normally
<frostschutz> jcderhb, see if you can make it work on a livecd, then cryptsetup luksAddKey ... https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/174657/30851
<jcderhb> aight thanks!
<MiguelFuller> CoderEurope: hi
<bob_> I'm having an issue installing ubuntu along side windows 10. During the installation, it gives me the option to install along side windows or other options.
<MiguelFuller> CoderEurope: I just aoke up it's 5:41
<MiguelFuller> CoderEurope: do you know about networking in xubuntu
<bob_> but I dont have the option to continue when selecting either option
<qswz> it's ok to have a filename starting with ~? like /home/john/dev/foo/~test.sql ?
<qswz> it's practical because they go at the end
<CoderEurope> MiguelFuller, not really.
<MiguelFuller> I've been trying to fix my ethernet card speed in xubuntu for over 3 days now, I've asked on askubuntu and ubuntuforums and nothing works
<MiguelFuller> I've got no help yet
<MiguelFuller> I did post lspci -knn output can someone take a look at my post on askubuntu forum
<CoderEurope> MiguelFuller, laptop or desktop pc, if so which one ?
<MiguelFuller> CoderEurope: laptop
<MiguelFuller> I can paste text info and pass it to you
<CoderEurope> have you tried https://h-node.org/search/form/en ??
<m4ss1m1l14n0> ciao
<MiguelFuller> CoderEurope: I'm looking
<CoderEurope> MiguelFuller, cool beans - remember to drink water :D
<kubuntu_> i have to rsync my old home to my new ubuntu installation *but* the new /home was encrpyed with encrpytfs, how can i decrpyt it from cli?
<SwedeMike> kubuntu_: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/178160/how-to-decrypt-ecryptfs-file-with-private-key-instead-of-passphrase
<SwedeMike> kubuntu_: or rather https://robertcastle.com/2012/10/howto-recover-synology-encrypted-folders-in-linux/
<ouroumov> kubuntu_, you sure it's not the [old] home that's encrypted? It'd make more sense. If the new one is encrypted you just need to login through GUI before you can rsync.
<kubuntu_> SwedeMike: this is incovenient
<kubuntu_> ouroumov: nope, my old home is not encrypted, i install ubuntu freshly and ticked the option to encrypt my home
<kubuntu_> i could simply rsnyc data unencrpted over but i would like to put it into the decrptyed container
<kubuntu_> basically i want to mount it
<brainwash> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man1/ecryptfs-mount-private.1.html
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<throstur> what's the ubuntu version of "chkconfig"?
<juanonymous> i have cloned something on github, this hospitalrun.io
<juanonymous> problem is i have deleted it's content on my system, but i think there is a hidden folder in here or something
<juanonymous> that keeps me running on localhost:4200
<juanonymous> and i don't know how to stop the systemd
<juanonymous> can someone help me out?
<rory> juanonymous: sudo netstat -tulpn | grep 4200
<rory> juanonymous: that will give you the PID you can kill
<scottjl> maybe check the github and see if it has uninstall instructions?
<juanonymous> rory, actually there is no result when i issue that command
<juanonymous> kristhian@kristhian-Lenovo-Flex-2-14:~$ sudo netstat -tulpn | grep 4200
<juanonymous> kristhian@kristhian-Lenovo-Flex-2-14:~$
<rory> juanonymous: netstat -tulpn command will show what is listening on each port
<rory> juanonymous: where did you get localhost:4200 from?
<juanonymous> i have cloned something on github it is called hospitalrun.io
<juanonymous> which reuires me to have npm installed
<juanonymous> and it's connection is on that port
<juanonymous> default connection
<selckin> how do i stop issue/motd spam?
<strk> gpg-agent is getting in my way, how do I ask gpg to prompt me for a password on the console I'm writing into ?
<strk> because otherwise it invokes gpg-agent which pops up an X window which is on a different display than the one I'm using
<strk> (re-attached screen)
<CrazySane> So I'm running 17.04 -> lightdm -> ubuntu-gnome3. I'm having an issue where Gnome (and the rest of the system?) locks up. I am usually doing something with a window / changing applications when it happens but I haven't been able to nail it down. Ideas of where to start looking?
<bblindy> video card specs?
<CrazySane> CTRL+ALT+F1 does nothing when it's locked up
<CrazySane> bblindy: NVIDIA GeForce GT 730
<leftyfb> CrazySane: I would start with video drivers
<brainwash> CrazySane: check journalctl
<brainwash> CrazySane: journalctl -b1  gives you system messages from the previous boot
<CrazySane> brainwash: thanks
<CrazySane> no persistent journal was found
<brainwash> ohh
<CrazySane> brb. I'm dumb. I hadn't realized that upgrading to 17.04 moved me back to the X.Org drivers.
<MiguelFuller> CoderEurope: I was able to obtain the verndor ip and product id of my network card. can you help me? device type:Ethernet controller vendor:Digital Equipment Corporation vendorID:productID 1011:0019
<MiguelFuller> anyone ^^
<MiguelFuller> need to reconfigre my nic card on xubuntu to work faster than 1mb
<CoderEurope> MiguelFuller, add it to the database & I shall look at it - use Trisquel live usb.
<CoderEurope> !trisquel
<CoderEurope> !Trisquel
<CoderEurope> damn it.
<MiguelFuller> how do i add it? I'm on links2 my computer can't run firefox, add it from the website? or manually
<MiguelFuller> CoderEurope: on the h-node,org?
 * oerheks wonders why trisquel
<MiguelFuller> do i have to create an account?
<leftyfb> MiguelFuller: are you 100% sure the ethernet cable you are using is a good cat5/cat5e/cat6 and the switch/hub/router you're plugged into is good and supports 100mb or above?
<user3> hi , anybody there?
<nathan> [vim] right now vim is automatically adding a tab when I work on cpp files. the only vimrc I can find doesn't have anything there... any ideas how to disable this?
<nathan> hi user3
<CrazySane> leftyfb: thanks. switched to NVidia drivers - time will tell if we'll lock up again, but I'm already seeing better video quality. I didn't realize it switched me back to the free drivers during the upgrade.
<fabian__> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu, but it says it cannot install ext3 to root when using manual installation and cryted setup... always failing. is this not compatible?
<chris__>  so, im not sure what happened, but now I get this error "chris is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported." how do i add my name back into the superuser if I cant to sudo commands?
<ikonia> chris__: you need to do it from recovery mode
<ikonia> chris__: what did you do to remove it
<chris__> im not sure.  i ran a script to install plexpy and then this happened
<ikonia> untrusted script = untrusted system
<akik> fabian__: i have ext3 on luks, but i didn't do it through the installer, so can't confirm
<chris__> how do i do it from recovery mode?
<ikonia> chris__: it's an option on the grub menu
<mutedsigh> hello all, I have a question that's a bit technical. I'm currently testing a very large batch (think 300+) of SATA drives and I need to be able to hot swap them. The BIOS has them set to AHCI mode and since hot swapping is part of the spec I should be ok. I'm still worried that Linux may have trouble recognizing when a drive has been unplugged. (1) Should I unplug the drive from the power first or should I remove the SATA cable firs
<chris__> shit, ok, thanks
<mutedsigh> t? (2) Other than partprobe, is there any way to force Linux to rescan all of my SATA drives so that it becomes "aware" of what is connected and what isn't?
<ikonia> chris__: please don't swear
<fabian__> akik: it keeps failing on and on, ext4 too... dont know why...
<fabian__> so it might be installer related
<aadi> Hi all :)
<akik> fabian__: can you see errors in ctrl+alt+f2 or ctrl+alt+f3 ?
<chris__> sorry for the swearing
<akik> i forgot which virtual console outputs installer stuff
<chris__> and thanks again for the help
<nick321> Hello. I've updated some packages, and now most of the window interfaces aren't working (screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/mVwrMEQ.png). Could someone please help in any way? I don't even know how to pin down specific package that causes problems. System is running xubuntu 17.04
<fabian__> nothing there, no
<akik> fabian__: so what is the actual error you get?
<akkonrad> I have this issue on my laptop (ubuntu 14.04, core: 3.13.0-119) - from time to time it freezes and hangs, on system monitor I can see something like that when that happend: http://imgur.com/a/njvTn
<akkonrad> usually my ram usage is much higher than this, since last system update it shows half of usage
<aadi> I am having a problem with chrome browser, umm what is happening is that when I view a video in full screen and then when I press esc to exit full screen but then my top and side bar stuck up and keyboard too stops working, so I left with restarting the lightdm by virtual terminal. Can anyone help me.
<fabian__> I should go back to partitioning because \ mounting point could not be bound to ext3 file system (free translation from my language) after pressing back, everything in the crypt mapper is messed up and nothing works and I'm left with rebooting or even a hard reset
<akkonrad> it's very frustrating to work when system works like that...
<akkonrad> I had much more apps in background and it was working good, recently it's crazy..
<fabian__> I got a 200mb efi partition, one ext where i put boot and 2 which I want to crypt to put root and home...
<akkonrad> and it looks like from time to time my keyboard want to write with tabs/spaces don't know why...
<akkonrad> can I diagnose my system somehow to check what's wrong?
<akik> fabian__: sorry i don't know
<fabian__> ok, thank you so far :-)
<akik> akik: do you get any prompt on creating the luks devices?
<akik> fabian__: do you get any prompt on creating the luks devices?
<fabian__> any prompt? what do you mean?
<akik> fabian__: i followed this guide when i did it: http://thesimplecomputer.info/full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu
<akik> fabian__: the luks device needs to be initialized (and opened) before trying to make an ext3 file system on it
<akik> fabian__: but i'm just wondering if the installer is showing you these steps anywhere
<fabian__> nah, it probably does this in the background, its working heavily when choosing "crypted" volume and creates the mapper
<akik> fabian__: does ctrl+alt+f4 show anything
<Sinmaster> Windows is the best
<fabian__> I just create the new partition, select the size, set it to crypted volume and after that choose the mounting point in the mapper
<fabian__> no, it wont even show up right now...
<fabian__> something is really wrong here...
<Dreaman> Sinmaster  yes in vuruses is nomber 1
<fabian__> only getting tty7 here
<fabian__> others dont show up
<aadi> Sinmaster, I also used to say this earlier but when I started using it goddamn, ubuntu is best bruh!
<DJones> Sinmaster: Please don't troll
<Sinmaster> but why, only in ubuntu you can type vUruses
<aadi> DJones, Yes seriously
<abdo> المولد
<abdo> alexgr
<Dreaman> Sinmaster  balgarche li si
<Dreaman> lame
<Sinmaster> no im using vpn
<Dreaman> ok
<fabian__> akik: getting this bug: http://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php?topic=25548.0
<Sinmaster> оти, братле, проблем ли има
<leftyfb> Sinmaster: please leave
<leftyfb> Sinmaster: there's many more productive things you could be doing with your time
<Random832> !ru ! Sinmaster
<ubottu> Random832: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Random832> !ru | Sinmaster
<ubottu> Sinmaster: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Dreaman> Random832  is Bulgarian not russians
<DJones> Sinmaster: This is Ubuntu support, if you have a support issue on Ubuntu you need help with, then you are welcome to ask it, but this isn't a chat channel
<Sinmaster> I have support question
<Dreaman> cyrillic not russian alphabet BULGARIAN
<Random832> oops, is it racist that it all looks the same to me?
<leftyfb> Sinmaster is a troll. There's no issue with language or explaining chat vs support. They need to be removed.
<Dreaman> se canadians and usa same orn eng australians
<Sinmaster> when Ubuntu will get close to Windows
<Sinmaster> HAIL WINDOWS
<Dreaman> Sinmaster  seen ubuntu0windoes edition
<leftyfb> DJones: thank you
<DJones> Dreaman: Please stay on topic (Ubuntu support)
<Dreaman> ok
<DJones> Dreaman: Thanks, much appreciated
<fabian__> are there any problems, using a different filesystem?
<fabian__> except ext3/4 ?
<leftyfb> fabian__: depends on the filesystem
<fabian__> just got a 500gb SSD installed, using it for daily computing, programming, got 1 or 2 VMs and a little gaming maybe from time to time?
<leftyfb> fabian__: btrfs would be fine, while fat32 would be all sorts of headaches
<akik> you can not install linux on fat32
<akik> fabian__: the file systems in the installer are fine, but you have some other problem with the encryption setup
<akik> fabian__: do you get a shell from some virtual console?
<fabian__> yeah its just to give it a try that if it might work with a filesystem and the installation works I dont end up with a filesystem that does not suit my system in some way
<fabian__> I can choose "try ubuntu without install" than i can get a console?
<tomodachi> im having issuues with SSSD seems the cache is never expired properly for entires , so the membership of some groups is never updated  , any known workaround?
<m1m1r> fabian__ yes, depending on your DVD even a DE
<m1m1r> tomodachi you are using it within pam?
<akik> tomodachi: sss_cache has an -E option for it
<fabian__> ok, restarted it, now I have the console here
<akik> fabian__: well i was hoping to see it during the installation
<fabian__> ah ok, mhh, maybe I can start the installer from it
<akik> tomodachi: the options for sss_cache seem to have changed last time i used it
<akik> fabian__: at the time that the installer tries to make the file system, it should have already ran luksFormat and luksOpen on it
<akik> fabian__: so you can test with "sudo cryptsetup isLuks /dev/sdxn" and check the return code with "echo $?"
<akik> fabian__: if that returns "0" the luks device is ok
<fabian__> ok, the error message states that it cannot put / on sda6_crypt, checking sda6 with your command returns 0
<tomodachi> akik: yeah i have tried running sss_cache -E still the group isn't showing up
<tomodachi> even sssh_cache -u theusername
<fabian__> checking sda6_crypt doesnt exist or access denied (so I assume that its just the thing what the mapper calls it?
<akik> fabian__: i wonder if you need to use some other device for the root fs. can you pastebin the contents of /dev/mapper ?
<akik> fabian__: i've used /dev/md-0 and /dev/md-1 when creating the file systems
<fabian__> different computers, sry
<fabian__> but from the link you posted above I guess I can encrypt everything afterwards?
<akik> fabian__: no it creates the luks devices before the installation
<fabian__> yeah, but for me to get a running system now, wouldn't it be better to go your way and just make an unencrypted install and encrypt it afterwards?
<fabian__> without the installer?
<akik> fabian__: the doc i linked to you creates the luks devices BEFORE the installation
<fabian__> oh
<fabian__> now I get it
<akik> fabian__: can you pastebin /dev/mapper contents?
<fabian__> this computer has no internet access yet
<akik> fabian__: do you see something starting with "md" ?
<akik> fabian__: ls -al /dev/mapper
<akik> fabian__: sorry starting with "dm"
<fabian__> y
<fabian__> sda6 and 7
<fabian__> the ones I want for home and root
<akik> fabian__: you have /dev/mapper/sda6 and /dev/mapper/sda7 ?
<fabian__> no, only sda6/7_cryp
<fabian__> _crypt
<Jamin> Is there any reason I shouldn't begin a folder name with an underscore, like "_myfolder"
<fabian__> akik: there is a file called control as well, sda6_crypt and sda7_control
<fabian__> sda7_crypt*
<akik> fabian__: i wonder if you can run "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt" ? it will initialize that partition
<fabian__> yes, that worked
<akik> fabian__: how about the other partition? maybe now you can proceed with the installation
<fabian__> worked as well, ok, I reboot and try again
<fabian__> cause not the mapper is messed up O.o
<fabian__> ^^
<akik> fabian__: can't you continue now with the installer?
<fabian__> no, it says something about informing the kernel, reboot required to proceed and when I want to do something in the partition table it gives me an error
<fabian__> I mean, after the installer failed, not after your commands
<fabian__> looking into /dev/mapper, they are gone, so I probably do it again, before executing the installer
<akik> fabian__: maybe "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda6 sda6_crypt"
<fabian__> that did the trick :-)
<fabian__> lets see if the installer wants that
<akik> fabian__: these will be written into /etc/crypttab (after installation)
<fabian__> device for bootloader installation changed from default sda to dm0
<fabian__> O.o
<elkcl> ?
<akik> fabian__: you probably want to put the boot loader into /dev/sda if you don't have any special setup
<fabian__> yes, just wanted to let you know, cause you mentioned dm -something earlier ^^
<akik> fabian__: do you have a separate /boot ?
<fabian__> yes and there is an efi partition here O.o
<akik> fabian__: ah you're on a uefi boot now?
<fabian__> sry, didn't I mention what other partitions there were? sorry,
<akik> fabian__: if you're booted in uefi mode, you should install the boot loader into the efi partition
<fabian__> alright
<fabian__> lets see...
<fabian__> it does not complain until now, asked me to specify my user name. wow...
<akik> fabian__: good luck. i hope you make it. have to go
<fabian__> thank you very much for your help, man, awesome. :-)
<fabian__> thanks a lot!!!
<akkonrad> is there a tool that logs usage of cpu/ram by process and shows it in nice way?
<madscientist> aaaaaaa
<luis> .
<nacc> akkonrad: you mean `top`? or `htop`?
<nacc> akkonrad: not sure what you mean by 'logs' i guess
<akkonrad> nacc, to log that to any file, not only show current state
<nacc> akkonrad: so you want a log of every processes cpu and ram usage continuously? what does that even mean?
<hashwagon> I'm new at bash scripting and I'm not sure of a better or more active channel for this question. Anyways I'm trying to make a menu within another option of another menu. It was working until I added the secondary menu. If anyone had a moment to see what I'm doing wrong I would appreciate it.  https://pastebin.com/0NT3952K
<hashwagon> If someone had a better example I'd be willing to re-write it.
<larsks> Is there a package build service similar to COPR (for CentOS/Fedora) but for Ubuntu?
<nacc> hashwagon: active or not, #bash (or ##bash?) is the right place to ask a shell scripting question
<nacc> larsks: Launchpad?
<nacc> larsks: in a PPA
<larsks> nacc: oh, awesome. My googling wasn't getting me anywhere, and I wasn't aware LP offered that.
<larsks> I'll go look.
<nacc> larsks: you can set upa  PPA and `dput` a srcpkg to it and it will build it
<hashwagon> I'm getting: Syntax error: "done" unexpected (expecting ";;").
<hashwagon> nacc: I'll post this over there thanks.
<larsks> nacc, thanks, exactly what I want.
<akkonrad> nacc, once per some time my system freezes and my CPU/Memory usage monitor shows hikes, but I'm not able to define responsible processes because during this time my computer is unusable. so I would like to log that to file and check after that happend so I could identify process and do soemthing with it
<nacc> akkonrad: if your computer is unusable, *what* is going to log?
<nacc> akkonrad: if it's locked up, the logging process won't run either
<oerheks> syslog.1 or kern.log.1 could show things about the previoous session
<oerheks> nacc +1  when frezing, no log will be written obviously
<oerheks> and xorg.log perhaps ..
<johnfg> hi folks
<johnfg> I'm having trouble with lightdm accepting my credentials.
<oerheks> xsessions-errors.old in your homefolder
<nacc> akkonrad: my guess is that whatever is spiking cpu/memory is actually causing you to swap hard, and that is what is locking up, as you've become IO bound
<johnfg> No problem if I login to a tty.
<johnfg> What log would I look at to check out any errors?
<nacc> johnfg: is this the server -> desktop migration with ldap?
<nacc> johnfg: iirc, lightdm has logs
<nacc> johnfg: under /var/log/lightdm
<johnfg> nacc: Yes, and okay
<johnfg> nacc: will look at it.
<ducasse> could also be in /var/log/auth.log
<nacc> johnfg: my guess is that lightdm might need some configuration (i'm not sure why it's not the default, or maybe it is) to know to use pam or pam_ldap or whatever
<nacc> ducasse: good call, if the auth is failing
<johnfg> nacc: I thought that yesterday, but I checked on the other machines running lightdm and openldap authentication, and the /etc/pam.d/lightdm files are the same.
<nacc> johnfg: interesting, so you have other machiens that did the same upgrade? or were they stock desktop installations?
<carpenike> Hi all, is it possible to have JuJu skip the ipv6 check when it bootstraps? I'm using a non-managed network (OVS) and juju fails the ipv6 bootstrap check.
<carpenike> IPv6 is disabled on the parent interface associated with the bridged network.
<johnfg> Some debian servers (jessie), one centos.
<lotuspsychje> carpenike: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might know that one?
<johnfg> Oh, and one debian stretch/testing in a vm.
<lotuspsychje> !tab | johnfg
<ubottu> johnfg: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<carpenike> lotuspsychje: Thanks I'll try that.
<akkonrad> nacc, is that possible that start happening after update?
<johnfg> nacc: What's the command that restarts lightdm again, please?
<ppf> johnfg: systemctl restart lightdm
<johnfg> ppf: Thanks!
<johnfg> lightdm is actually failing to start session.
<ppf> check .xsession-errors
<johnfg> The log says: Seat seat0: Failed to find session configuration ubuntu.
<akkonrad> nacc, according to my system monitor indication it's not swap
<hunter__> Hello, does anyone know how to save the resolution to 1920x1080 i used xrandr but ever time i log off it resets
<ioria> johnfg, so what de are you using ?
<hunter__> Mate
<lotuspsychje> hunter__: are you trying to set a resolution, not native to your screen?
<hunter__> yes well my monitor suppourts 1920x1080 i've been using xrandr i have a windows 10 dual boot
<hunter__> intel 4 chipset card
<lotuspsychje> hunter__: wich resolution does ubuntu choose?
<hunter__> 1024x768 is the highest but my screen is bigger than that. I have it set up to 1920x1080 using xrandr but everytime I logoff it resets
<nacc> akkonrad: sorry, was afk -- is what possible exactly?
<mekalavenkatesh> hi
<lotuspsychje> hunter__: your on unity?
<hunter__> I'm on mate
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | hunter__
<ubottu> hunter__: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<johnfg> ioria: Just logging into a tty.  I just installed gnome-session, per something I googled, but it's still failing to start the session.
<ioria> johnfg, why did you install gnome-session ?
<ioria> johnfg, kinda remember you were on xfce
<johnfg> ioria: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226247 shows the reason.
<johnfg> Even though i installed cinnamon, not unity.
<ioria> johnfg,  so you're not using xfce ?
<chrowe> Has anyone run into an issue with software-center getting uninstalled when upgrading to 17.04 and then not being uninstallable again?
<johnfg> No, I thought maybe there was a problem with the xfce install and lightdm, so tried cinnamon.
<nacc> chrowe: you should not be using software-center anymore
<nacc> chrowe: it doesn't exist in 17.04+
<johnfg> btw...after I did an add-apt-repository, how do I remove it, as it's no longer needed?
<ioria> johnfg,  so lightdm not detecting your xsession ... cd in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d and create a 50-myconfig.conf
<ducasse> johnfg: add-apt-repository -r
<chrowe> If I run 17.04 from the install USB I see it there though.
<johnfg> ducasse: Thanks!
<nacc> chrowe: run what?
<chrowe> 17.04
<nacc> chrowe: err, sorry, 'see it'?
<nacc> !info software-center zesty
<ubottu> Package software-center does not exist in zesty
<chrowe> software-center
<nacc> chrowe: are you sure you have the released 17.04 and not a pre-release USB?
<Saberu> hey guys I'm trying to install Mplayer from source, getting all kinds of errors :(
<lotuspsychje> Saberu: why not install from repos?
<nacc> !compiled | Saberu: you should ask mplayer for support for building from source, probably...
<nacc> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<nacc> Saberu: --^ meant that, sorry
<Saberu> because when I installed from the repos it didn't gett FAAC support. or is that something I can fix in the config file?
<lotuspsychje> Saberu: its recommended to install package versions for your specific ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> Saberu: if you find a bug then, report it with a !bug
<nacc> Saberu: if you want to file a bug for requesting such a feature change, you can (or see if already filed), but build mplayer from source is not something we'd support here
<Saberu> here someone has the same issue as me - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32610693/mencoder-faac-support-on-ubuntu-14-04
<nacc> Saberu: right, they say to build from source, doesnt say it's supported
<chrowe> nacc: I downloaded http://it-mirrors.evowise.com/ubuntu-releases/17.04/ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso I can try again to confirm but maybe the better question is... Is there a replacement/alternative to software-center? Any documentation about why they stopped supporting it?
<nacc> chrowe: yes, use gnome-software
<Saberu> nacc that's all good and well, but I really need to get this working I have a whole app that depends on it :(
<nacc> chrowe: because software-center is dead and dint' really work :)
<Saberu> and there's barely anything in Google on this issue to help me
<nacc> Saberu: also, not really an ubuntu support issue. I've given you all the advice I think you are going to get
<Saberu> all I found was that page
<Saberu> alright wel, thanks then
<ioria> Saberu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Compiling%20MPlayer
<nacc> Saberu: did you ask the mplayer developers or IRC channel?
<Saberu> nacc that's my next stop, I just figured someone here might have experience with this issue
<Saberu> thanks for that link ioria that's a wealth of information right there
<ioria> Saberu, it's an old page but can give you hints
<Saberu> yeh it's for 12.04, i'm on 14.04 so hopefully it will work
<ioria> Saberu, i think you're interested in this pkg: libfaac-dev
<Saberu> ioria, i already installed it through apt-get
<Saberu> but the mplayer apt-get installation does not use it by default
<Saberu> and unless it has a config file that i can just tell it to use it
<Saberu> then im not sure
<ioria> Saberu, you first dl all those pkgs, after you compile mplayer
<Saberu> ioria, yes i am going to try compiling mplayer
<Saberu> from source
<nacc> Saberu: for context, LP: #374900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374900 in faac (Ubuntu) "Libfaac not LGPL" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374900
<BluesKaj> just install mpv
<nacc> is I *think* why mplayer does not use faac
<Saberu> i know it adds faac support from source becausei t told me in the ./configure but i havent been able to compile it yet, hopefully with that guide it will compile
<BluesKaj> compile mplayer from source, that's not necessary
<Saberu> BlusKaj explain?
<BluesKaj> !compile | Saberu
<ubottu> Saberu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<nacc> BluesKaj: if this user wants mplayer specifically to use faac, they will ahve to build it themselves. I already sent them that faq.
<nacc> BluesKaj: as libfaac-dev is in multiverse
<x3o>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-78-generic x86_64 ** Distro: neon "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 6 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 7,8GiB, 75,1% free ** Disk: Total: 513,2GiB, 82,3% free ** VGA: 1002:6798 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: 10ec:8168 ** Uptime: 1h 37m 39s **
<BluesKaj> nacc,  ok undestood , guess I came late to the party :-)
<nacc> x3o: please don't do that in this channel, it's just noise.
<nacc> BluesKaj: :)
<JustTheDoctor> i have a question, i am using ubuntu 14 ssh command prompt, how can i issue a find / replace command for all content of all files in ./ directory and sub directories?
<ioria> JustTheDoctor, sed ?
<JustTheDoctor> i could really use some help here,
<boboma> hello. I have the problem that my wifi connection randomly stalles. It is still connected but nothing is working anymore until i disconnect it and reconnect. How to find out if this is the router or the computer who is causing the problem?
<JustTheDoctor> i want to search ./* for myname and replace it with yourname i know to use sed, i dont know how to use sed
<JustTheDoctor> can i get some advice / help plz?
<nacc> JustTheDoctor: did you read `man sed` ?
<JustTheDoctor> yes, i've also tried to use man sed on my own
<nacc> JustTheDoctor: you probably have to use `find` with `sed -i`
<nacc> JustTheDoctor: 'use man sed'?
<JustTheDoctor> can you guys, just this one time, tell me the command i would use to search ./* files/sub folders & files.. and replace myname with yourname?
<JustTheDoctor> i know how to search, i've tried search and replace,
<JustTheDoctor> and replace part is something i need
<nacc> JustTheDoctor: how do you search?
<nacc> JustTheDoctor: you probably want something like `find . -type f -exec sed -i 's/myname/yourname/g' {} \;
<jnewt> so i updated my nvidia graphics driver (the binary one from nvidia), and now i can't boot.  get stuck at the splash screen.  how do i go about rolling back the driver?
<JustTheDoctor>  grep -r -H "myname" ./*
<JustTheDoctor> that will console log every return of myname in any file/subfile
<nacc> JustTheDoctor: passing './*' to a recursive command is silly
<JustTheDoctor> how do i turn that into a replace
<JustTheDoctor> nacc: but it works
<nacc> JustTheDoctor: i just told you. you can't "turn" grep into a replace.
<nacc> JustTheDoctor: yes, it's still silly
<nacc> JustTheDoctor: recursiive grep can take a directory
<nacc> JustTheDoctor: and using a glob in it implies you don't actually know what the command you are running is doing.
<Saberu> oh what, how can i be missing standard C++-dev libraries..
<Saberu> do i need to install the gcc compiler?
<jnewt> i have the driver downloaded, i just don't know how to install it if i can't boot
<nacc> Saberu: we don't know what you hve installed
<nacc> Saberu: gcc isn't installed by default, no.
<JustTheDoctor> then can you please this one time, give me the command to search /root/myapp/* for the words myname in all files and auto replace it with yourname?
<nacc> JustTheDoctor: no, I gave you the command.
<ioria> JustTheDoctor,  start with this : sed -e 's/foo/bar/g' *    ; if the result is good you can make it folder/recursive
<JustTheDoctor> so maybe like
<Saberu> well i have gcc-4.8 and libgcc-4.8-dev
<JustTheDoctor> find ./ -type f -readable -writable -exec sed -i "s/myname/yourname/g" {} \;
<nacc> jnewt: can't boot or just doesn't get to the gui login?
<MiguelFuller> leftyfb: it's a new cat5e I read it on the bag and the swtich is the one I use for lan and internet and my other pc connected to it downloadeds at 8Mb/s so close to its limit
<Saberu> but im getting a very basic compiler error -  #include <stdatomic.h>
<nacc> JustTheDoctor: if you know that much about find, then you clearly don't need our help
<Saberu> that looks like a standard C++ library to me.
<johnfg> Not polling, but if you're running server, and a desktop, what are you running and do you prefer?
<MiguelFuller> leftyfb: maybe you can help me troubleshoot my wireless pccard it doesn't work well either in fact worse
<JustTheDoctor> i just wanted to confirm
<nacc> johnfg: um, you *are* polling.
<JustTheDoctor> and i feel the command i am using might be a lil unstable
<jnewt> nacc hangs at the splash screen (the little green round symbol)
<nacc> jnewt: boot into recovery and fix it?
<johnfg> nacc: Sorry, any personal recommendations?
<nacc> johnfg: no, and i think that'd be offtopic for here anywys
<Saberu> it seems gcc 4.8 is missing the stdatomic library, very strange considering it's one of the fundamental libraries of C++
<Saberu> the solution is to upgrade to gcc 4.9
<nacc> Saberu: why are you using the non-default gcc?
<Saberu> my repos came with 4.8
<nacc> Saberu: what version of ubuntu?
<Saberu> 14.04 Trusty
<VeryNiceAlbino> Hi guys
<BluesKaj> jnewt,  drop to a VT/TTY ,ctl+alt+F1-F6 m login then sudo apt remove nvidia-XXX (driver number) , then install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau , reboot , then check additional drivers for the recmmended nvidia driver...nvidia site drivers aren't supported
<VeryNiceAlbino> Can i ask here for "Windows Substystem for Linux"?
<ioria> !info libstdc++6-4.4-dev trusty | Saberu
<ubottu> Saberu: libstdc++6-4.4-dev (source: gcc-4.4): GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.7-8ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 926 kB, installed size 8693 kB
<Saberu> ahh i see thanks
<nacc> !ubuwin | VeryNiceAlbino
<ubottu> VeryNiceAlbino: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<VeryNiceAlbino> THANKS!!
<nacc> Saberu: learn about tools like `apt-file`
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do for a few mins
<Saberu> presumably i should be installing libstdc++-4.8-dev though rather than 6.4.4?
<nacc> Saberu: there is no such package (and don't confuse 6-4.4 with 6.4
<nacc> Saberu: the libstdc++ version is not hte gcc version
<Saberu> ok
<jnewt> OK. I can boot to recovery mode.  Says fs is ro. And I have a menu.  I'm going to need a rw fs to install the old driver.
<baTed> Hello. I get stuck at boot (blinking cursor) after installing nvidia driver (Geforce GT 920M); i've tried nearly all drivers available - exact same blinking cursor. Any advice ?
<jnewt> Resume hangs.  Drop to root she'll does too
<Amoeba_> Hello, I am trying to install a tar.gz application but the "make" command is not compiling information from the makefile. any tips?
<jnewt> Bated multi monitor?
<nacc> !compile | Amoeba_
<ubottu> Amoeba_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<baTed> jnewt, laptop monitor
<nacc> Amoeba_: i would recommend contacting the origin of a tarball for help building it
<Amoeba_> Thanks, I'll read up on it.
<jnewt> How do i get a rw fs without loading gui?
<nacc> jnewt: if you are in the recovery shell, then your disks are not necessarily mounted
<nacc> jnewt: you need to mount your disk and cd to the mount point
<ioria> jnewt, you mean mount -o remount,rw / ?
<nacc> and/or that --^ depending on what is actually mounted when you are dropped to the recovery shell
<jnewt> How do i do that from this recovery menu?
<ioria> jnewt, root shell ?
<MiguelFuller> leftyfb: I'll be here
<baTed> update to my situation : when trying to install nvidia using terminal, I get DKMS error.
<jnewt> Ioria, i can choose root shell and then enter for maint or ctrl d to continue
<ioria> yes
<nacc> baTed: what nvidia driver, what dkms error, what release of ubuntu?
<jnewt> Then some stuff flies by and im right back at the menu, but without keyboard control
<ioria> jnewt, if you can't access recovery shell, you need a live cd
<jnewt> And i have to reboot
<baTed> nacc : Ubuntu 17.04, nvidia 375.39, failed to run /usr/sbin/dkms build -m nvidia -v 375.39 -k (...). Kernel preparation unnecesarry for this kernel. Skipping. ERROR (dkms apport)> binary package for nvidia 375.39 not found. Bad return status for module build on kernel 4.10.0.19-generic
<nacc> baTed: i know nothing about nvidia, but please use a pastebin and paste the full output, skipping stuff makes it impossible to help
<baTed> give me 3 minutes. I am on another machine but i'll manage it somehow
<croz> Is there any IRC client like Textual for Linux/Ubuntu? Especially where it shows link previews in-line in the chat?
<jnewt> Ok, have shell, can see normal fs and driver i want to install.  Just run it from this shell?
<baTed> nacc, https://pastebin.com/fhQbsGTw
<nacc> baTed: can you pastebin the output of `cat /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/375.39/build/make.log` ?
<Bashing-om> jnewt: Purge the old driver ? - why install from nVida rather than the supported drivers in our repos ?
<baTed> sure
<Saberu> still getting the error  #include <stdatomic.h>
<baTed> nacc, https://pastebin.com/KXnuU4tq
<boboma> hello. Randomly my connection dies with intel 8620. I am still connected via wifi but I dont have access to the net anymore.
<boboma> I have to reconnect then.
<nacc> baTed: do you have the kernels headers installed?
<boboma> What could cause such a problem? Bad firmware?
<baTed> nacc : is a fresh copy of 17.04 - nothing else installed
<nacc> baTed: note also, that 4.10.0-19 is a bit old
<nacc> baTed: as in that's the release kernel, but there have been security and updates since
<tomreyn> boboma: bad firmware or driver, yes.
<baTed> I've tried the newest kernel and same error - that's why I reinstalled all the system
<VeryNiceAlbino> *whispers* Windows...
<boboma> tomreyn, do you know a solution?
<baTed> I can try update it again, but I guarantee that I'll get the same error.
<Castbound> hello everyone: Im getting this on boot kernel: usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110, is rescue console, prompts me to Ctrl + D to continue or enter to root and check journalctl I can't get anything from searching for the same error, error -110 is not that common. All usb ports seem to work, same thing if I boot windows, nothing seems broken so far. Where/what else can I check
<jnewt> Ok, got the driver installed, now i have a black screen with a message about /dev/nvme0n1p3 clean
<VeryNiceAlbino> *whispers* get Windows, is cool, trust me
<croz> any recommendations on a GUI Linux client for me to run? I use Textual on MacOS and love it due to simplicity, look, themes, and in-line URL previews.
<tomreyn> boboma: not really, but maybe you can try to get newer firmware form intel's driver release and use that
<jnewt> But it did make it past the splash logo
<nacc> baTed: i'm really not sure: LP: #1663876 seems relevant
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1663876 in dkms (Ubuntu) "[zesty] dkms nvidia error with linux-headers-4.10.0-7" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663876
<nacc> VeryNiceAlbino: please stop that
<VeryNiceAlbino> What you got against it?
<nacc> VeryNiceAlbino: it's offtopic in this channel. You are being rather rude.
<BluesKaj> jnewt,  install dkms if needed
<jnewt> Not moving past this message.  Is this a complete loss at this point?
<tomreyn> boboma: can you do this: ls -l /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-* | pastebinit
<VeryNiceAlbino> Is it offtopic? I've heard canonical and windows has joined forces
<nacc> VeryNiceAlbino: you just asked me where to ask about that. I told you. not here.
<baTed> nacc, I don't know if kernel is the issue, as in 16.04 all worked flawlessly
<VeryNiceAlbino> "This channel supports Ubuntu and its official flavors"
<VeryNiceAlbino> i think it is pretty official
<nacc> VeryNiceAlbino: which windows is not.
<boboma> tomreyn, I have a 8260 wifi card but i do not have a firmware for 8260. Could that be the problem?
<nacc> VeryNiceAlbino: no, please read the faq that i sent and you thanked me for.
<nacc> baTed: the upstream kernel has changed, 16.04's kernel is not relevant to 17.04, unofrtunately
<baTed> so the advice is to get back to 16.04 for now
<nicomachus> can I make window menus in Gnome display in the top panel instead of the window itself, like unity does? I need the real estate.
<baTed> thank your for your time
<baTed> *you
<tomreyn> boboma: that would be a problem if it were so. but how do you know you dont have the firmware?
<boboma> tomreyn, i see that the firmware that is used is 8000c-13
<nacc> baTed: i would say so? or you can try and debug it furhter; that bug was closed as invalid because of that user's response at the end, i'm guessing
<boboma> it's the latest one in ubuntu
<boboma> also intel is offering that one as the latest
<baTed> nacc, I'm not an advanced user, so I can't debug it further unfortunately :(
<nacc> baTed: ok
<boboma> how to see what causes connection death? is there any magic log or command?
<jnewt> Ok, i can boot with my old crappy monitor.  How do i get it to work with my 4k one?
<tomreyn> boboma: sudo update-pciids; lspci -nnk | grep -A1 8260
<tomreyn> boboma: that's just toi determine your chipset
<tomreyn> boboma: about logs, check /var/log/syslog for Network-Manager related records.
<ducasse> nicomachus: probably not, aiui that functionality will go away when gnome is introduced so ubuntu doesn't have to maintain those patches
<boboma> tomreyn, Intel Corporation Wireless 8260
<tomreyn> boboma: that's not the only thing this command returned, and not the info i was loking for
<nicomachus> ducasse: but the real estate!
<tomreyn> boboma: i.e. please paste both 2 lines
<boboma> Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 [8086:24f3] (rev 3a)
<boboma> 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 [8086:0050]
<nicomachus> ducasse: I figured there wouuld be a shell extension for it but I'm not finding one.
<Bashing-om> jnewt: HiDPI dispaly ? Then see: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI .
<ducasse> nicomachus: it needs cooperation from the applications, aiui - that's the major issue
<nicomachus> ducasse: disappointing... ok.
<VeryNiceAlbino> Ok, so i installed php-fpm but, when i "service php-fpm start" php-fpm: unrecognized service
<tomreyn> boboma:okay, so you have this chipset in hardware revision 3a, it's PCI ID is [8086:24f3]. That's quite relevant, since companies tend to release hardware in varying versions which can behave entirely different, but come with an identical product name.
<Saberu> screw this
<nacc> VeryNiceAlbino: php-fpm is a metapackage. you probably want `service php7.0-fpm start`
<Saberu> I'm going to store all my videos on openload
<VeryNiceAlbino> How would i have figured that?
<boboma> I saw something in the log: wpa_supplicant[1346]: wlp1s0: WPA: Group rekeying completed with
<boboma> what does that mean?
<boboma> I saw something in the log: wpa_supplicant[1346]: wlp1s0: WPA: Group rekeying completed with
<boboma> what does that mean?
<tomreyn> boboma: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/_media/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi-8000-ucode-16.242414.0.tgz should be the latest firmware available for your system (kernel >= 4.3) according to https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi
<VeryNiceAlbino> Is there a way, to rename it "service php-fpm start"?
<nacc> VeryNiceAlbino: you can create a service file if you want. But that service file will then break on upgrades
<nacc> VeryNiceAlbino: to 18.04, e.g.
<tomreyn> boboma: this log line you posted seems to be cut off.
<hivearts> hey guys
<VeryNiceAlbino> Well, ok then
<hivearts> is it safe to use LXD
<hivearts> instead of KVM
<hivearts> for my databases?
<boboma> yes. I cut off my mac
<nacc> hivearts: do you understand the difference between LXD and KVM?
<hivearts> yes
<hivearts> KVM is full hardware virtualization
<boboma> it seems that there is a problem with re-keying
<nacc> hivearts: then what do you mean by 'safe'?
<hivearts> stability
<boboma> no clues if that is the cause though
<nacc> hivearts: i don't know how to answer your question. LXD is stable. KVM is stable (as stable as the guest OS itself is)
<hivearts> so LXD should be stable as KVM is?
<hivearts> and my guest os
<tomreyn> boboma: try th eupdated firmware first. if it still doesn't help, you can try this 'workaround', which also decreases security of your wireless connection: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2261225&s=36acfc5c3ec70a04f75a31861c24c913
<hivearts> so there is no problem to run databases inside it
<boboma> tomreyn, i will test that. thanks
<tomreyn> boboma: also make sure you have intel microcode updates configured in "additional drivers"
<hivearts> @naac: so i dont need to worry about OS or data failure?
<hivearts> it should be stable the same as my root system is?
<tomreyn> hivearts: in production, you would always run database servers on bare metal, ideally in a HA cluster.
<hivearts> i should use a root system then, whats about some websites hosting?
<hivearts> is it safe to use LXD as KVM is?
<tomreyn> lxd is still bare metal, but compartmentalization where some syscalls are restricted. i have not tried to run mysqld inside an lxd container.
<BluesKaj> jnewt,  scroll down to "install graophics drivers"  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-17-04
<hivearts> @tomreyn ill use mysql on root system
<nacc> hivearts: i don't know what stabililty has to do with "not worrying about OS or data failure"?
<nacc> hivearts: if your computer crashes, all yoru LXD and KVM crash too
<hivearts> whats for sure, i have 2 bare metal servers
<hivearts> and ill backup all data once a day
<hivearts> just want to know does LXD can crash himself
<nacc> hivearts: are you asking if LXD can ever crash?
<nacc> hivearts: you understand that's a ridiculous question, right?
<hivearts> no, i am asking does LXD crash more then KVM
<nacc> hivearts: i don't know how to measure that. use it and see?
<hivearts> well probably ill do that
<hivearts> is it possible to easy backup LXD images without turning it off?
<hivearts> so i can make daily backups to another machine
<heylel> Hi guys
<heylel> Is anyone from Brazil?
<lotuspsychje> !br | heylel
<ubottu> heylel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<heylel> Hi there
<juergen_> H
<GrandPa> Hi There
<tomreyn> welcome back, jürgen
<pos> Have anyone else been having trouble with the xenial update to kernel 4.4.0-78?
<rx-natasha-marry> I use mint
<GrandPa> Nope
<rx-natasha-marry> why not
<pos> amongst other things the iwlwifi module is seemingly corrupt
<tomreyn> !mint | rx-natasha-marry
<ubottu> rx-natasha-marry: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<rx-natasha-marry> its the same
<tomreyn> it's not
<rx-natasha-marry> sudo everything
<tomreyn> ?
<rx-natasha-marry> sudo everything just like ubuntu
<tomreyn> you can also run sudo on sun OS, but it's not the same system
<rx-natasha-marry> I like you guys
<rx> hello
<GrandPa> welcome back natasha-marry
<rx> lol
<croz>  hey guys im a linux noob. im seeing there is a theme manager i can install using the commands: ./configure --with-theme-manager and make && sudo make install.... do i do this in any terminal? do i have to go to a specific folder?
<brainwash> croz: from where do you have these instructions?
<ioria> croz if you are 'linux noob' ,  don't do that
<nchambers> croz, you do it in the folder where the source code for the project is
<croz> hmmmm where did hexchat install itself i should have paid attention i just used apt
<Saberu> yeh vdont install from source if ur a noob xD
<ioria> croz, 'make install' is a dangerous command
<tomreyn> that's not the standard uncomplicated way of installing software, don't use it unless you are into building software already.
<croz> ok thanks
<tomreyn> if youz'll tell us what you are trying to achieve there maybe we can suggest alternatives
<croz> just want to install a theme
<ioria> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hamdjan> how do i add this repo to ubuntu? http://download.bareos.org/bareos/release/latest/xUbuntu_16.04/
<croz> no i mean a theme for hexchat sorry
<ducasse> hamdjan: see their instructions
<MiguelFuller> can someone help me identify the chipset of my ethernet network card? I got the product id and vendor id, the vendor name is Digital Equipment Corporation and there is a DECchip 21142/43 info too
<ioria> croz,  you don't need .conf, make make install for that
<croz> on a site i was reading it said u do to install a theme manager
<croz> otherwise u have to unzip into somewhere
<ioria> right
<MiguelFuller> croz: I love themes and sounds into enviroments too
<akik> MiguelFuller: tulip is the module probably
<hamdjan> ducasse, ah they have it documented nicely, thanks!
<ioria> croz,  e.g : cp Classic.hct ~/.config/hexchat/
<ioria> cd ~/.config/hexchat/
<ioria> unzip -o Classic.hct
<ioria> croz,  https://dl.hexchat.net/themes/
<croz> how do u enter a space in terminal if its part of the file name
<croz> god i have so much to learn
<Kexoni> hello
<ioria> croz, quote it or use <tab>
<ducasse> croz: quote the filename
<Kexoni> how to change trash path?
<Kexoni> to another volume
<croz> i tried tab already doesnt finish it
<ioria> croz,  filename ?
<croz> ah \ before space i think
<Bashing-om> croz: ^ that too works .
<croz> yeah
<croz> there we go
<croz> thanks guys
<croz> got the theme installed :D
<ioria> croz,  post a screenshot :þ
<croz> gotta learn how to do that first XD
<ioria> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<croz> gonna install shutter i think
<ioria> scrot
<croz> ioria, http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1495136404.png
<ioria> good ----
<ioria> croz, tango dark ?
<croz> black.hct
<ioria> ok
<croz> man textual on macos looks so much better than this though
<croz> someone port it
<croz> XD
<ioria> good job
<croz> thanks to you guys!
<ioria> no problem
<sloano> Got a question that's possibly a hardware problem.  If this isn't the right channel, I apologize.  Got a 16.04 server that is having trouble starting up. I just reinstalled and now it's halting the machine consistently at the same step.  I tested RAM and SSD without any errors.  Any ideas?
<ioria> sloano, where it stops ?
<sloano> Just reinstall?  After the machine is halted I have to flip the power supply off and then on in order to get it to boot up to that point again.  If I don't the machine halts during BIOS startup.
<TheMarius> #ubuntu-help is invite only so yes this is the right channel, sloano
<croz> lol
<Bashing-om> sloano: Raid ? did the arrays build ?
<sloano> ioria: I can't remember exactly.  It's one of the users setup steps.  Everything loads with a status of OK and then it powers off.
<sloano> Bashing-om: It's a single SSD
<ioria> sloano, you should see where it hangs .... server has a text boot ...
<newlinux> Hi
<newlinux> Is there any live ubuntu with ATI driver on it?
<oerheks> newlinux, all linux versions, not ubuntu only, have the new openradeon or amdgpu driver loaded standard
<oerheks> but no more fglrx
<TheMarius> should be on all but ati drivers in general are horrible on linux.. buy nvidia
<newlinux> oerheks: What is fglrx?
<oerheks> TheMarius, wrong, openradeon works fine here, 2 screens and i can play 2 movies at the same time, ati hd5450
<oerheks> = old card
<ioria> !amd | newlinux
<ubottu> newlinux: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<TheMarius> i had ati radeon 5870 and sold it for $30 or so and bought a nvidia 670
<TheMarius> cause it SUCKED under linux
<newlinux> ubottu: So what should I do if I have a older computer?
<ubottu> newlinux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oerheks> newlinux, what ati card?
<TheMarius> bought the 670 used so i didnt pay much for the upgrade
<ioria> newlinux,   lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<lavinho> help me
<oerheks> TheMarius, that is your experience, not the general pov
<lavinho> no boot trisquel
<lavinho> prompt grub
<TheMarius> oerheks, im not the only one with that experience from what i gathered
<lavinho> lenovo ideapad 100s
<oerheks> lavinho, nohelp here for trisquel, find their irc channel, or try ##linux
<TheMarius> now i finally have a desktop with descent gaming performance under linux
<TheMarius> did that last year
<pyguu> how can I access my win install from dual boot
<pyguu> files
<oerheks> pyguu, hold shift @ boot, and grub menu appears
<pyguu> oerheks: sorry i mean from ubuntu
<pyguu> access win files
<OaKLeY> hi guys
<oerheks> pyguu, depends, is windows installed on ntfs? then the disk should be in your filemanager.
<OaKLeY> I have over 100 files in CI which i would like to make copy in the same directory to similar file name but this time Ucfirst.. e.g would like to copy aaa to Aaa, bbb to Bbb, ccc to Ccc... Anyone know linux command for this? Need to do this recursively for subfolders too.
<oerheks> if on ExFat, then you will need to install 2 files ...
<newlinux> oerheks: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650
<SwedeMike> TheMarius: I have a GTX260 on my ubuntu box, I can play several steam games just fine, for instance rocket league plays fine even in 120Hz.
<oerheks> pyguu, for exfat: sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<pyguu> oerheks: I don't see it. it's windows 10
<TheMarius> must be the new open amd drivers then
<TheMarius> they werent around last year, only a buggy fglxr
<oerheks> newlinux, ati 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxx are old, maybe they work with the openradeon, but i guess not..
<oerheks> newlinux, you could have read that in the url from ubottu
<TheMarius> and then 16.04 even dropped support for that, and only gave me a preshipped open driver that made my videocard go whooooooooooo
<oerheks> TheMarius, now please stop that, thanks
<TheMarius> thats how it sounded like
<ioria> newlinux, it's supported by radeon
<TheMarius> so im glad i got rid of that dumb videocard.. no more ati for me after that
<pyguu> oerheks: I think i see it but it's giving an error that it's in hibernation state
<newlinux> ioria: So what should I do then?
<oerheks> ioria, i think not, 4xxx was not supported by fglrx either
<newlinux> oerheks: Can you please tell me what to do?
<ioria> oerheks, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<schahermacher> how to sort files by size in hierarchy in terminal ls -s?
<ioria> oerheks,  RV710/RV730    item
<OaKLeY> I have over 100 files in CI which i would like to make copy in the same directory to similar file name but this time Ucfirst.. e.g would like to copy aaa to Aaa, bbb to Bbb, ccc to Ccc... Anyone know linux command for this? Need to do this recursively for subfolders too.
<newlinux> ioria: What ubuntu live .iso should I download to get my graphic working?
<oerheks> newlinux, nothing, that card is too old, i believe the wiki is wrong
<ioria> newlinux,  have you tried 16.04 ?
<bray90820> So the service is clearly running but systemctl still says failed
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/sFvwEchJ
<dextre> hola
<dextre> a todos
<newlinux> oerheks: Really? So I cant use ubuntu live with my computer then?
<newlinux> oerheks: Is there really no way?
<ioria> oerheks, i use lubuntu 16.04 with an older card than that
<newlinux> ioria: not but I tried debian, if that makes any sense?
<ioria> newlinux,  nope
<newlinux> ioria: debian live
<newlinux> ok
<ioria> newlinux,  burn a 16.04 ubuntu iso and try
<ioria> newlinux,  i use it with an rv350
<newlinux> ioria: live iso?
<ioria> newlinux,  yes, the ubuntu desktop isos are 'live'
<oerheks> ioria, perhaps with 14.04, not 16.04 with newer xorg?
<ioria> oerheks, yep, 16.04
<dextre> hello there
<newlinux> ioria: 16.04.2?
<ioria> newlinux,  ok
<newlinux> ioria: How do you burn the .iso to USB? win32diskimager?
<ioria> newlinux,  rufus on windows, dd on linux, but honestly i don't recommend unit, maybe xubuntu is better for that card
<ioria> *unity
<newlinux> ioria: thank you bro
<ioria> no prob
<croz> damn no native wunderlist for linux D:
<baTed> guys, another problem. I installed synaptics and now my keyboard dosen't work, and neither do external usb keyboards. The only thing that works is my touchpad (and my keyboard until X loads). I cannot switch alt + Fx to enter cli and remove the package. Any advice ?
<pyguu> installing linux subsystem for win is so hax0r
<schahermacher> ok how can i sort files and show only the ones with edentical size pls?
<schahermacher> identical not edentical sorry
<YankDownUnder> schahermacher, Depends on the file manager you're using.
<akik> schahermacher: you can run "ls -al | sort -n -k column" but i didn't get what you mean by identical size
<baTed> no ideas for my non-working keyboard ? :(
<riesenhammer> servus
<akik> baTed: add systemd.unit=multi-user.target as a kernel parameter
<riesenhammer> ihr geilen säue
<riesenhammer> anyone that already has compiled his own körnel?
<baTed> akik, keeping shift on boot ?
<riesenhammer> ei leik tu muv it muv it
<baTed> *right shift
<riesenhammer> baTed: do you have debian?
<baTed> 16.04
<akik> baTed: whatever you need to do :)
<riesenhammer> debian helps to make linux great again
<riesenhammer> yeah
<riesenhammer> thanks
<baTed> akik, I add that line to grub ?
<akik> baTed: yes on the linux line
<riesenhammer> grub-install
<riesenhammer> grub is great
<leftyfb> riesenhammer: can we help you with something?
<riesenhammer> i'm quite familiar with linux and so i'm now in doubt between ubuntu and debian
<leftyfb> riesenhammer: try them both and decide
<riesenhammer> i think i will set up two vm's and try both systems for a while
<riesenhammer> leftyfb: thank you
<riesenhammer> echo ei leik tu muv it muv it | wall
<baTed> akik, now the touchpad stopped responding :)))
<riesenhammer> i will compile my first new kernel right now
<riesenhammer> i hope i am lacky
<riesenhammer> lucky
<baTed> I'll reinstall everything tomorrow. Thank you for your answers :)
<riesenhammer> incidentally deleted modprobe :-(
<riesenhammer> wtf
<riesenhammer> no modules can be loaded anymore right now
<riesenhammer> i will build a monolithic körnel
<leftyfb> riesenhammer: please leave
<riesenhammer> ok. sorry, really in trouble
<riesenhammer> have a nice day
<schahermacher> YankDownUnder, akik - i am using default ubuntu terminal and i need to delete files with identical size
<newlinux> ioria: Yes it work! Do you know why it works with ubuntu and not debian itself?
<leftyfb> schahermacher: fdupes .
<leftyfb> schahermacher: or fdupes . -S
<leftyfb> or man fdupes
<croz> how do i check which nvidia drivers, if any, i have installed?
<tomreyn> croz: if they're packaged: dpkg -l '*nvidia*'
<YankDownUnder> schahermacher, If you're using "ls" to list, try: "man ls" => that will help in listing files of the same criteria (size) - and more...
<Mr_Pan> hallo    i have problem to import .ovpn file in network-manager ..
<croz> tomreyn, it says version <none> under that column for each thing
<tomreyn> croz:  so yuo have no packaged nvidia driver installed.
<tomreyn> croz: if you want to know which dirver is currently in use: lspci -knnv | grep -A20 VGA | grep 'Kernel driver in use:' | head -n1
<tomreyn> ... or glxinfo -B
<tomreyn> Mr_Pan: you'll need to provide more details, such as what does not work and how you expected it to behave
<musti> guys i need a advise about postfix,its running good sending and recieving mails.also i am running SquirrelMail
<musti> its working perfect.but i want to connect my mailbox from my cell phone but i couldnt it says authentication failed..any idea?
<Mr_Pan> tomreyn, ok
<istevenmon> hi guys i am trying to set umask 0002 for www-data but apache2 is not reading or ignoring the /etc/apache2/envvars could anyone help
<Mr_Pan> tomreyn, when i trz to import .ovnp file i receive this error >> https://i.imgur.com/M9tmEFF.png
<luden73> sers
<luden73> ei leik tu muuv it muvv it
<luden73> anyone?
<croz> On this site (https://askubuntu.com/questions/893634/ubuntu-on-dell-xps-15-9560-2017) it says that for my new 7th gen i7 CPU i should upgrade to a newer kernel? Is that really necessary? Is it a security thing?
<luden73> you have to upgrade to a newer körnel, thats right
<luden73> otherwise your cpu can overheat
<luden73> stock kernel is so bad for new 7th gen cpu's
<luden73> always use the newest körnel
<luden73> it's important. do a make menuconfig, remember all the important things and you are done
<tomreyn> Mr_Pan: install the network-manager-openvpn-gnome package
<luden73> probably you should use ubuntu, though
<Mr_Pan> tomreyn, done but not function
<tomreyn> Mr_Pan: was it installed already?
<croz> luden73, so in terminal just make menuconfig will update kernel?
<luden73> not just that, but i'm loving it
<luden73> was starting with suse linux 6.4 many years ago, and that was great
<amirite> your momma
<luden73> my mum is using suse 6.3
<luden73> she needs an update right now
<luden73> it's quite old
<tomreyn> croz: i could not tell whether using a newer kernel than the one which comes with 16.04 LTS by default is necessary. if so, I would suggest you use the HWE one.
<tomreyn> !hwe | croz
<ubottu> croz: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> croz: afaict, luden73 seems to be trolling.
<croz> really?
<nacc> croz: i would ignore their input tbh
<nacc> croz: it's my opinion, but yes it actually is my opinion.
<newlinux> Do I really have to install ubuntu before I can use sudo?
<nacc> newlinux: that question doesn't make sense?
<colints> i mean
<colints> it kind of does
<nacc> newlinux: do you mean in the live usb?
<newlinux> nacc: If I do sudo it ask me for password, I dont know what password to type?
<croz> ugh
<newlinux> nacc: yes
<nacc> newlinux: your user's password
<nacc> !sudo | newlinux
<ubottu> newlinux: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<croz> user pswd
<nacc> iirc, doesn't the live usb user have a default 'ubuntu' password?
<newlinux> nacc: How do I know the users password? I didnt set any password.
<croz> brb rebooting installed some drivers gonna see how it goes and if i can play dota.
<croz> how do i know if i need a newer kernel or not
<luden73> sorry, but it's for real. i have to replace suse 6.3. as far as i can say, i will choose some debian distro for it
<nacc> suse 6.3 was in 1999.
<nacc> luden73: you can do whatever you want, but if you don't know how ubuntu works, please don't give advice to users.
<nacc> croz: define "need"?
<joseph__> what is this
<nacc> croz: i mean, if you "need" a new kernel, your existing kernel won't boot.
<nacc> joseph__: this is the ubuntu support channel
<croz> as in how do i know if the CPU is overheating and if i need a newer kernel for 7th gen i7
<tomreyn> croz: unless everything works fine, you don't need a newer kernel.
<joseph__> OOH
<croz> yeah everything "seems" to be fine...
<nacc> croz: check the sensors for overheating
<newlinux> nacc: So I cant use sudo / root with live?
<joseph__> bye sorry to interupt
<nacc> newlinux: afaik, yes
<newlinux> nacc: How?
<nacc> newlinux: but i'm not sure what you're trying to do? live sessions aren't persistent unless you have set up persistence
<nacc> newlinux: as i said, i thought there was a default password (or it was passwordless) in the live session
<nacc> newlinux: i'm not sure and i don't have a live session to test right now
<croz> nacc, what's a reasonable temperature range so i know if i need a kernel change or not?
<newlinux> nacc: What do you mean by live sessions arent persistent
<newlinux> ?
<nacc> newlinux: if you are in the live USB and reboot, it just starts over
<nacc> newlinux: nothing is saved to the USB drive (by default)
<nacc> !persistence | newlinux
<ubottu> newlinux: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<nacc> croz: i assume it depends on your cpu and workload
<nacc> croz: i'd check the manual for your cpuy
<nacc> *cpu
<nacc> it's possibly the sensors package has some sane defaults and will tell you too
<croz> im sorry im such a noob :(
<croz> dont even know about sensors package
<croz> maybe i should stick to mac XD lmao
<newlinux> nacc: ok thank you
<croz> but i just dropped $2k on a laptop to learn ubuntu and play dota in ubuntu while bored XD
<nacc> croz: that might not be the name, i'm not sure
<nacc> croz: feels like you overpaid for a laptop to learn :)
<nacc> croz: but that's neither here nor there
<croz> i wanted to be sure i could play DOTA 2 with max settings XD
<croz> and this 4k display is so purrty
<newlinux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0b4I89LY5E why does this guy encryption manually and not togheter with the ubuntu installation?
<nacc> newlinux: i'm not going to watch it, but maybe ask the person?
<newlinux> nacc: I dont know him actually
<nacc> newlinux: well, sure, but youtube has comments, etc. in any case not really the point of this channel :)
<fabian__> Hi, has anybody experienced problems after installing the kubuntu-desktop package and enabling nvidia drivers? when I enable them in the driver manager, I cant even make it to the desktop and all that helps is purging nvidia-*. Anybody similar experiences?
<Bashing-om> fabian__: What card, what driver, what release ?
<fabian__> ubuntu 17.04 as well as kubuntu 17.04, GTX1070, drivers 375, 378 and 381
<fabian__> enabling them I cannot even open the KDE terminal, but when I leave a terminal open, enable them and after that purge it, I can open the terminal again
<fabian__> and I cannot logout to switch back to unity, so all is left is a hard reset for my computer, recovery root shell, purging... :-(
<Bashing-om> fabian__: Odd indeed . I have seen on launchpad that the drivers available in the PPA "might" work the better than that of the repo . Want to try ?
<fabian__> tried them already
<fabian__> you mean graphics-drivers/ppa?
<Bashing-om> fabian__: Yeah .. Nvidia recommends the 375 version : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/118290/en-us .
<fabian__> with ubuntu 17.04 on this system everything worked fine.. but kubuntu does not like nividia on my system...
<Bashing-om> fabian__: Ya running both unity and KDE DEs ?
<fabian__> did that before, right now I installed kubuntu
<fabian__> but its the same behaviour
<fabian__> thats why I tried a fresh install, cause I thought, installing kubuntu-desktop package "killed" something
<Bashing-om> fabian__: Got me . I do not know what in KDE could have such an adverse effect .
<oerheks> maybe nomodeset makes it work, but i wonder why kubuntu works and ubuntu not.
<fabian__> na, kubuntu does not work either
<fabian__> nomodeset does not work
<fabian__> when I open nvidia settings it does not detect anything, maybe because I did not reboot after insallation, dont know, but rebooting I dont come to the desktop, so, might not know :-D
<oerheks> oh oke
<oerheks> Maybe something else is the culprit, did you check for a bios update for your motherboard??
<oerheks> or that 1070 consumes too much power
<fabian__> yes, kept it up to date, and until yesterday it worked fine with ubuntu 17.04, until I tried it with kubuntu-desktop package :-D
<fabian__> nouveau is just working fine, but all the nvidia drivers cause it to crash, guess I have no choice but to go make a clean ubuntu install
<akik> uövluc?96{6tf5556%
<fabian__> Hi akik :-D
<hfgdb> I upgraded my server to 17.04 (do-release-upgade from 16.04). The network is now really slow, from about 1gbit to 300mbit
<nacc> hfgdb: you do-release-upgrade'd twice?
<hfgdb> yes
<nacc> hfgdb: have you rebooted?
<hfgdb> yes
<nacc> after upgrading, that is
<nacc> ok
<Bashing-om> fabian__: A thoight, you do not have "nomodeset" set in the grub file do you ?
<hfgdb> i would not call that okay, that is bad
<hfgdb> Any idea how to resolve this?
<nacc> hfgdb: i meant, 'ok, you rebooted'.
<hfgdb> oh, sorry
<nacc> hfgdb: how are you measuring the network speed?
<cyberpopo> hello is this live
<fabian__> Bashing-om no
<hfgdb> using iperf
<hfgdb> and speedtest-cli
<Bashing-om> fabian__: :) was but a thought .
<fabian__> :-) yes, with nomodeset even nouveau breaks, but yes, thank you
<nacc> cyberpopo: yes.
<nacc> hfgdb: i'm not sure, you're full up to date now?
<fabian__> yeah, this is annoying, I think I just do a clean 17.04 ubuntu install for now, need a working system at least
<fabian__> thank you for your help
<hfgdb> what do you mean with i'm not sure, you're full up to date now?
<hfgdb> the server is up to date
<zzzed> help pls; pressing F1 says "Document Not Found The URI ‘help:gnome-help/files’ does not point to a valid page."
<zzzed> zesty soemthing
<sambi> hi there
<zzzed> ohai
<zzzed> am awaiting help from the wizards...
<sambi> can i help?
<zzzed> help pls; pressing F1 says "Document Not Found The URI ‘help:gnome-help/files’ does not point to a valid page."
<nacc> zzzed: where are you pressing f1?
<nacc> zzzed: as in, in what context
<zzzed> it's prob an easy thing; I'm new to Ubuntu (kinda)
<zzzed> in any app, e.g. here in firefox
<zzzed> it's a 'vanilla' install of ubuntu, zesty er...,something.
<nacc> hfgdb: i meant i'm not sure how to resolve it. and my question was basically, had you run `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade`
<zzzed> on quite an old PC, but...is mostly working fune
<nacc> zzzed: well, f1 does different things in different contexts, afacit
<nacc> *afaict
<zzzed> hfgdb: should I do those 2 commands now? in terminal thing, right?
<sambi> yes
<nacc> zzzed: no, i was talking to hfgdb, not hfgdb talking you.
<nacc> zzzed: i mean, yes, you should be doing those things regularly, but if you're on a desktop, update-manager is doing that for you
<zzzed> nacc: yeah I know f1 is kinda context-dependent but, I just don't like an error
<zzzed> nacc OK will do them right now
<hfgdb> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<zzzed> it is, er... "doing stuff"
<zzzed> some "using xxxx disk space, do you wish to continue", I said "yes"
<zzzed> nacc: can I check if that auto thingy is turned on?
<nacc> zzzed: what auto thingy?
<zzzed> nacc ie "update-manager is doing that"
<zzzed> can I see if that's running?
<nacc> zzzed: do you get a GUI prompt periodically with something like "the following packages can be updated'?
<zzzed> sorry, I am a bit new to this system
<zzzed> nacc: no, never seen that
<zzzed> have been using this for like a month, just
<zzzed> was a plain install
<zzzed> maybe I need to install the "update manager"; I'd appreciate help with that
<zzzed> I know this is prob easy stuff. Sorry...noob
<nacc> zzzed: i'm 99% sure it's installed by default
<zzzed> I mean, sure, maybe it is; no idea
<nacc> zzzed: if you are really new to ubuntu, i'd recommend you install 16.04 not 17.04
<zzzed> not sure which I have
<nacc> zzzed: as you are going to have to upgrade 6-9 months from now
<nacc> zzzed: you said zesty, that's 17.04
<zzzed> what's the command to get the version?
<nacc> lsb_release -d
<zzzed> BTW in one window, that 'update' thing is running;
<zzzed> and, yep, doing...
<zzzed> "lsb_release -d Description:	Ubuntu 17.04"
<zzzed> what's the problems with me using 17 instead of 16?
<nacc> zzzed: 17.04 not 16.04.
<zzzed> I mean...I am 'techy'. Just, new to this system
<nacc> zzzed: are you willing to upgrade every 6-9 months?
<zzzed> yes, no worries
<nacc> zzzed: non-LTS release are only supported for 9 months
<zzzed> no prob
<hfgdb> zzzed have you tried this: close the "update thing", open a terminal and run sudo apt update && sudo apt update
<zzzed> I like playing around with stuff
<zzzed> sec
<nacc> ok, i need to get back to regular work, sorry, maybe someone else can help
<hfgdb> sorry sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<zzzed> er
<zzzed> hfgdb: the command you said before? is 'doing stuff'. ie...
<zzzed> "[23:09] <nacc> hfgdb: i meant i'm not sure how to resolve it. and my question was basically, had you run `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade`"
<nacc> zzzed: that was *never* directed at you.
<zzzed> ..and, it's finished
<zzzed> oh sorry for any misunderstanding
<zzzed> anyway
<zzzed> I think it sorta 'updated'
<sirru5h> hfgdb, so you upgraded and your network is running slow
<hfgdb> yes
<hfgdb> sirru5h yes :(
<hfgdb> If I roll back everything is fine again
<sirru5h> and you are connecting using eth or wifi?
<hfgdb> eth
<zzzed> sirru5h: can you explain how you think it is "slow", I mean... some sites you normally use take too long? or, downloading, or what?
<sirru5h> ha ok
<zzzed> oh, that's hfgdb
<zzzed> I was confused about the name, sorry
<zzzed> hfgdb: can you explain how you think it is "slow", I mean... some sites you normally use take too long? or, downloading, or what?
<sirru5h> its okay zzzed
<zzzed> I srsly need a better IRC client, one that highlights names in colours
<zzzed> sirru5h: cool, sry, np
<sirru5h> actually there is a thread on askubuntu regarding this very issue
<hfgdb> Well, the download/upload speed droped internal and external
<hfgdb> Where?
<zzzed> sirru5h: q. I've seen like a 'rotating cube' desktop thing, to switch desktops. Can I do that on my system?
<gredjok> i have a nikon d3300 camera and ubuntu does not recongize its format, but on an older computer format was recognized
<gredjok> I forgot what I did for it to work
<sirru5h> https://askubuntu.com/questions/905288/extremely-slow-connection-after-17-04-update ( hfgdb  give that a look although I believe that they fixed the issue )
<gredjok> what do I need to do so ubuntu recognizes my nikond3300 card?
<zzzed> hfgdb: try meter.net
<sirru5h> zzzed, let me think I vaguely remember such a feature I havent used ubuntu in the past 7 years
<hfgdb> Kind of hard to do without a GUI ;)
<zzzed> sirru5h:  heh; what kind of thing do you use for desktops?
<zzzed> gredjok: can you set  the camera for PTP?
<zzzed> sirru5h: I mean, for switching between a few desktops. I don't mind which; the 'cube' thing kinda looked cool
<sirru5h> zzzed, I'm very simple xfce as this computer is old
<zzzed> sirru5h: fair enough
<sirru5h> zzzed, i do remember that desktop feature let me go google about
<zzzed> hfgdb: what NIC is it? built-in to the mb?
<zzzed> M|SS|SS|PP|: heard a good joke about how to spell that, once
<vacho> my ubuntu server is saying I am out of disk-space. It's an Amazon EC2 environment. https://paste.ofcode.org/Q78KZmGmsUYxYyr4NKuWJm
<gredjok> found packages on the repo
<gredjok> with what should I open a raw file (picure)?
<gredjok> picture
<vacho> can anyone suggest what I can clear up to free some space? I am only running a small 50mb web app on this server, so I wonder why I am out of disk-space.
<sirru5h> okay zzzed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DesktopEffects
<zzzed> gredjok: what is the 'extension' of it? .jpg, .gif, .png, what?
<zzzed> sirru5h: ty, doing
<gredjok> .nef zzzed
<sirru5h> cool good luck zzzed
<sirru5h> hfgdb, did you give that link a look ?
<zzzed> gredjok: suggest you try http://geeqie.sourceforge.net/
<hfgdb> Yes, it is a Ubuntu Server, not a Ubuntu Deskt.
<hfgdb> It does not have a browser to perform the test
<zzzed> hfgdb: ah, ok
<sirru5h> ahh okay cli ..
<jim87> hello! I'm trying to install the libreswan (not strongswan!) plugin for network manager. I've downloaded the sources and installed via checkinstall. After a reboot, the libreswan's option is still not visible... do you have any clue? https://github.com/NetworkManager/network-manager-libreswan
<zzzed> hfgdb: sudo apt install speedtest-cli
<zzzed> hfgdb: curl -s  https://raw.githubusercontent.com/sivel/speedtest-cli/master/speedtest.py | python -
<zzzed> sirru5h: am still doing the cubey thing, in the meantime. Just trying to help others too
<hfgdb> 390 mbit/s
<timetrex> hello
<zzzed> ohai
<sirru5h> okay cool I'm taking a break from work/studying
<zzzed> sirru5h: what u studying?
<sirru5h> Oh I want to learn some assembly
<zzzed> sirru5h: nice; I started on zx81; zilog processor. Nice and easy
<timetrex> I'm running docker on my ubuntu server. the router doesn't support hairpinning dns to internal servers (sigh) and my basic question is simple, is it possible to use an internal dns server (I'm thinking bind9) to forward my internal traffic properly via the domain to the internal IP? I've been unable to get it working and just want to be sure that I'm not wasting my time.
<timetrex> omg lol and inside docker is a bunch of web servers hosting various domains
<zzzed> timetrex: save a lot of hassle and use an old PC as a firewall, to handle all that stuff. "Smoothwall" works quite well. (IMHO, YMMV)
<zzzed> sirru5h: it says, "CCSM is an advanced tool. Use with caution."... yay. Here Be Dragons ;-)
<timetrex> zzzed can you describe the topoloigy you're suggesting plz?
<MiguelFuller> zzzed: an old pc? a desktop? a noisy machine and big when he can buy a small dedicated one that he can overwrite firmware and end up with a small quiet and cool alternative
<timetrex> *topology
<zzzed> timetrex: sure, sec
<hfgdb> https://askubuntu.com/questions/905288/extremely-slow-connection-after-17-04-update does not resolve my issue
<sirru5h> zzzed, I found I learned the most fixing my goof ups
<zzzed> timetrex: I suggest you use an 'old PC' (spare) to handle all of your domain resolution; it is easier and reduces the load elsewhere;
<sirru5h> hfgdb, I haven't forgotten about ya
<zzzed> timetrex: there is a special installation of Ubuntu called "smoothwall" that does just that; https://www.smoothwall.com/
<hfgdb> :)
<zzzed> timetrex: basically, you throw that (distro; download CD/DVD; install. pretty basic) and it "handles DNS" and
<timetrex> zzzed, could i just install it in a vm?
<zzzed> timetrex: you can configure it to fwd ports to diff machines "inside" your external IP addy
<zzzed> timetrex: you *could* but, I do not recommend that. Srsly, you only need a really old crappy computer, and it will simplify your life a lot
<zzzed> 'coz it just "handles the internet" stuff;
<timetrex> lol
<timetrex> ok thanks
<zzzed> you don't even need a screen on it;
<timetrex> much help
<zzzed> you can browse to it, and...
<zzzed> it'll do caching, and firewalling, and everything
<zzzed> alternative, you can buy a firewall box to do same
<zzzed> but "software firewalls" are crap, so...
<timetrex> thank you zzzed
<zzzed> running it in a VM is, effectively, a 'software firewall'
<zzzed> the nice part is, if you use a different (old) computer,
<zzzed> you can forget all about "internet connection" stuff, and just connect to that addy (192.168.0.1 usually) for all your internet goodness,
<zzzed> ...and let that old PC handle all the 'translation' crap
<zzzed> it is free, BTW. I am not spamming
<zzzed> (free for personal use, anyway. There is a commercial version)
<zzzed> sirru5h: you still here? wanted to tell you a brief anecdote
<sirru5h> I'm here bud searching about for hfgdb
<zzzed> sirru5h: in about 1982, on my "ZX Spectrum" home computer, I first learned assembly programming;
<sirru5h> so I can maybe lend some assistance to him as well
<hfgdb> Thank you
<zzzed> sirru5h: I wrote a program to move a "*" across the screen; I spent many hours trying to find out why it didn't seem to work
<zzzed> sirru5h: eventually, I worked out, it was just going too fast to see, so I had to put in a long delay loop
<zzzed> sirru5h: then...well....irony. I wanted to learn it so things went *fast* - and I had to slow it down
<zzzed> end of anecdote
<zzzed> did hfgdb post that speed-test I said? if so, I missed it
<zzzed> doesn't look like she did
<sirru5h> hfgdb, what does your /etc/systemd/resolved.conf look like?
<vacho> can someone tell me what this is? and why it's taking so much space? /dev/xvda1      7.8G  6.1G  1.4G  83% /
<sirru5h> zzzed, yeah I been really studying hard I kinda rediscovered my passion for computers lately. So I been reading 300 pages in one night, its like college days
<hfgdb> everything is commented out
<zzzed> sirru5h: for future reference; to do the 'cube' type things; first, in Ubuntu 'preferences' you 'enable workspaces' (checkbox)
<zzzed> hfgdb: that's OK, that's normal
<sirru5h> hmmm i thought maybe dnssec=on that'd cause that issue
<hfgdb> good
<zzzed> sirru5h: I have made some progress, er. i can 'zoom out' and see 4 desktops now
<sirru5h> hmm and you did reboot after the update right?
<sirru5h> ( upgrade actually)
<sirru5h> zzzed, well done my machine here that I use everyday is literally running an external HD and no HDD in it
<zzzed_> ooh, I crashed. Cool
<sirru5h> hfgdb, everything which I am finding keeps pointing to resolved.conf
<hfgdb> no problem, thank you :)
<sirru5h> I am reading this over https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/resolved.conf.html
<hfgdb> I will roll back to 16.04 and wait for the next LTS
<sirru5h> I really hate not winning ..
<sirru5h> You know for a production server stability really is the key
<hfgdb> me too
<hfgdb> it is stable (kubernetes == love), just slow
<sirru5h> Yeah but there shouldn't be a slow down in network speeds like you know maybe you should put a ticket in
<sirru5h> I know personally I'd like to know what the resolution is
<The_count> Hello' does anyone know how to or know what the dpkg repair broken packages command is, in the menu in the Ubuntu recovery menu. I cannot get the network to connect unless I am at a ttya broken back I could just commanders for the recovery menu anything to
<sirru5h> dpkg --configure -a
<sirru5h> prolly put a sudo infront of that
<dan_> good day
<sirru5h> howdy Guest87780
<Guest87780> Good day
<The_count> That doesn't seem to show any problems like it does when I run the dpkg repair broken packages from the recovery menu
<sirru5h> ha The_count I had an issue just like that recently mine said I was holding onto broken packages
<sirru5h> is that what you get?
<The_count> I don't think I am, the bro let is that I can't run the update through the menu because it won't connect to the network
<jim87> hello! Is it possible to install the libreswan's network manager plugin? I've tried building it from source without success (I'm able to install it, but I don't see it in the manager)
<Bashing-om> The_count: In recovery mode to enable networking also select "enable networking" in the recovery menu options .
<sirru5h> The_count, ^^^ he got the right answer
<sirru5h> jim87 networkmanager-strongswan?
<jim87> sirru5h: strongswan supports only aggressive mode (vs main mode) when no group is specified (indeed you can't leave the group field empty)
<jim87> that's why I need to configure libreswan. I can do it manually via /etc/ipsec.conf-secrets, but I'd really prefere to use a GUI instead
<pablo__> hi guys
<pablo__> how are you
<pablo__> ??
<sirru5h> ahh okay let me go hit up the google
<pablo__> I am from chile
<pablo__> so I need to prctise my english
<wewe> this is it?
<pablo__> is there anyone for helping me
<pablo__> is there anyone using ubuntu
<pablo__> I need a help
<krytarik> Just ask the actual question then.
<pablo__> so I need a help with my ubuntu
<pablo__> when I look at videos
<pablo__> they are slow
<pablo__> how can I make it faster
<pablo__> ??
<pablo__> I have been installed codecs
<pablo__> updated and upgraded my system
<pablo__> who knows whats happening
<capra_ibex> Pablo, this is ubuntu channel so why do you ask if we use ubuntu? Obviously. In my case for over 10 years. You need to tell what your hardware is and which ubuntu you have installed.
<sirru5h> hmm jim87 finding it on debian repos and git...
<pablo__> my system is ubuntu lts
<pablo__> 16.04
<pablo__> 4 gb ram
<pablo__> sorry me if my english is not well
<pablo__> I am doing what I can
<pablo__> I hope you can undestand me
<jim87> sirru5 I'll try with debian debs... Tried with sources, but no luck at all
<croz> when i set my resolution on my laptop to 4k the fonts are literally like 1mm. how do i fix this?
<jim87> sirru5h: btw there's no deb either
<capra_ibex> pablo, my guess is that you need to check your system setup. I use Kubuntu so I can't tell where exactly is in gnome. In some applications you may change font size with Ctrl-+ to increase the size. To make it smaller you use Ctrl-<minus> not literally of course.
<capra_ibex> you may also change the resolution of your monitor in section where monitors are setup.
<sirru5h> hmm jim87 I didn't find it in ubuntu but debian does apparently have it;  https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=libreswan
<sirru5h> its unstable not sure how you'd feel about that
<jim87> sirru5h: that's what Ubuntu have too: the libreswan's ipsec. NetworkManager plugin is a separate package
<janny> I am looking for somebody tooo looooove me
<janny> who wants to see my ass
<janny> ??
<janny> if woul you get a picture of a big butt so tell me someting
<sirru5h> mmmm jim87 wow and I'm sure ipsec,conf-secrets isnt fun to edit manually
<jim87> sirru5h: it's not that I don't want, but I want to make it easy for the others
<jim87> (and I'm not talking about Lost ahahah)
<jim87> I find it strange at least though that debian/ubuntu don't consider libreswan, supporting only strongswan, when they're not interoperable
#ubuntu 2017-05-19
<obfuste> Hello all, can I upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04 somehow in place or do I have to do a clean install?
<obfuste> Google shows lots of 16.10 to 17.04 etc but not 16.04 to 17.04
<obfuste> ive had endless wireless issues on 16.04 so want to see if later editions help
<krytarik> !upgradeofflts | obfuste
<ubottu> obfuste: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<obfuste> so this would take me from 16.04 to 16.10 right?
<janny> who wnats to play with me
<janny> ??
<krytarik> janny: Care to stop this?
<sirru5h> jim87,  I know how it is when co-workers have to touch config files :S
<jim87> ahahah yes
<jim87> now I'm going to sleep
<jim87> 1 entire day spent on this freaking bastion configuration
<jim87> bye!
<krytarik> obfuste: And yes - and then you can upgrade further to 17.04
<speleo> Hey everyone. Doing an apt-get upgrade seemed to kill networking, and I have no clue what is up.
<janny> ok but I am asking something about my linux and no one help me
<speleo> /networking/interfaces is default
<obfuste> do you know how long it should take for each jump? I am on a 1mbps internet....is it a heavy download?
<speleo> I'm on Ubuntu server 15.04
<Bashing-om> speleo: 15.04 ??
<Bashing-om> !15.04 | speleo
<ubottu> speleo: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<nacc> speleo: you should upgrade immediately
<threee> Anyone here own a ThinkPad X1 Carbon 5th gen?
<janny> everyone
<janny> anyone has used mess
<janny> or mame
<janny> ??
<janny> I dont know how to configure it
<coolguy> Hello, I am new to this chat
<janny> I need someone to help me
<coolguy> New to IRC also
<coolguy> go ahead janny
<janny> what is that go ahead?
<janny> coolguy
<coolguy> go ahead and type your issue you are having.
<_28Kb> she uses mess with her head :)
<janny> why you say that 28kb
<coolguy> isn't IRC like very old technology
<janny> ??
<_28Kb> tell him, he may help you
<coolguy> that pre-dates the internet and it's still up and running.
<TestBr> Please, how can i execute a java .jar file , that is placed on a windows network ?  smb://myIP/folder/ i can see it. but i cannot execute (i can't set as executable)
<janny> coolguy
<janny> do you know mess
<janny> ??
<coolguy> yes janny
<_28Kb> there you go :)
<coolguy> do I know mess I'm sorry I do not know.
<janny> I need to know how to configure it
<janny> cause I want to play
<janny> games
<janny> and I dont know how use it
<coolguy> janny where are you from?
<janny> I am from chile
<coolguy> oh cool
<janny> but I have been in mexico last yea
<janny> year
<janny> yes from chile
<janny> can we talk in private
<janny> coolguy
<coolguy> sure
<coolguy> exit
<coolguy> ?
<janny> 28 kb
<janny> where are you?
<_28Kb> here
<janny> ok
<_28Kb> i can't help you with your mess
<janny> emulator
<janny> ?
<janny> I am talking about emulator not fuck
<janny> jajaj
<_28Kb> one i got is dosbox
<janny> can you help me
<janny> ?
<_28Kb> i told you, silly
<janny> ok but I need to emulate neogeo games
<janny> or mame
<janny> I installed
<janny> mame
<Bashing-om> !language | janny
<ubottu> janny: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<janny> but I dont know how to use it
<janny> anywhere I go I am always sensores
<janny> sensored
<_28Kb> censored*
<janny> ok censored
<rodrigot23> does anybody know why ubuntu 16.04 runs so hot?
<janny> you seems like my mom
<janny> yes I am hot
<janny> and I know ubuntu 16.04
<janny> lts
<janny> 28kb you seems like my mom saying me how to talk
<janny> or writte
<janny> rodrigot23
<janny> what do you mean
<Bashing-om> janny: You are encouraged to heed the channel guide lines .
<janny> bashing on
<janny> can you talk me clearest
<janny> I am not good in english language
<wedgie> janny: there is also a spanish channel, if that helps
<wedgie> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<janny> but I need to practise my english
<janny> may I be so rough
<wedgie> janny: then start with saying what you are trying to do. And also mention any errors you get when trying to do it
<homa_> i have a question about genymotion
<janny> wedgie so what are you thinking that I am trying to do
<janny> ??
<wedgie> janny: I don't know. That is why i asked.
<janny> I need to know how to configure the damned mess emulator
<janny> and I need some help
<janny> I am getting angry
<janny> now
<_28Kb> now you are mess, hot and angry :)
<janny> yes I am mess hot and angryyyyyyyyyyyyy
<janny> 28kb
<janny> and I am like that for you
<janny> so let me tell you
<janny> something
<janny> I love you
<janny> jajajajaj
<_28Kb> :)
<janny> 28kb
<janny> where are you
<janny> ??
<janny> I need you here
<DalekSec> janny: This is not the channel to play around in, this is for technical support only.
<janny> daleksec
<janny> I  am not playing we are talking in codes
<DalekSec> jemark: That's what we call "playing", don't do it here.
<DalekSec> Erm, that was for janny.
<DalekSec> Sorry, jemark.
<glickity> salutations folks!
<glickity> i have a question...
<musician_pro> :|
<glickity> is there an options command in linux?
<glickity> to load modules on the fly?
<musician_pro> :|
<glickity> is it installed by default in the usb live edition
<glickity> i have a problem
<glickity> im testing ubuntu on a x200
<glickity> my sound works through earphones but not through the pc speakers
<glickity> any idea?
<glickity> been looking on google but not much luck
<Bashing-om> !sound | glickity
<ubottu> glickity: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<janny> janny is playing around
<glickity> hey if i add a line to my modprobe config file, how to i get it to load the new configs and new modules i add in the file?
<_28Kb> sounds to me like you should power up your speakers or increase the volume
<sirru5h> hmmm insmod would allow you to load it
<sirru5h> glickity, did ya get that sound working?
<glickity> nah sirru5h :(
<sirru5h> hmmm the fact that it works via headphones tells you right there that the sound card is working
<sirru5h> is this a desktop or laptop?
<glickity> laptop x200
<_28Kb> you are talking about different jacks, right?
<_28Kb> i managed to have both speakers and headphones playing using gnome-alsa-mixer
<glickity> hmm
<glickity> my sound works via headphones but not speakers
<sirru5h> you checked that you don't have it muted or something right
<croz> Anyone here have a 4K display and running Ubuntu on same box?
<sirru5h> because when I'm studying I use headphones and mute the speakers
<croz> I can't leave my screen at 4K because everything looks small as hell. I try to do the scaling thing in the display setting page and hexchat text is on top of each other
<glickity> yes sirru5h
<sirru5h> hmm now thats strange
<glickity> ill be bqck, running off a usb stick going to install to hardd rive
<obfuste> when using tune2fs to reclaim the held back 5% on an ext4 drive does it need to be unlocked if it's a LUKS encrypted drive?
<obfuste> I've seen tutorials saying use the /sdb etc label but others say unlock it and use the /devmapper/luks....." label
<arch-nemesis> reclaim 5%? You mean the 5% filesystem reserve?
<arch-nemesis> obfuste: Storage is in layers. tune2fs is a filesystem tool for ext family of filesystems
<obfuste> ok...and?
<obfuste> i dont know if I can run it on the drive locked to reclaim that reserve or if I need to unlock it and run the command with the unlocked partition
<arch-nemesis> so you won't have access to the filesystem unless you unlock the luks device, because the filesystem is encrypted in the luks device
<obfuste> ok thanks
<arch-nemesis> but I would not reduce it to zero if it's the root volume.
<confused_coder> Having trouble using the efimanager command to fix my Ubuntu single boot system. Can someone take a look? Would really appreciate it. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2361522
<obfuste> its an external hard drive...2tb..and 130gb was held back so wanted to reclaim that
<arch-nemesis> The reserved space is so the root user can still log in and fix stuff in case the disk becomes full
<arch-nemesis> yeah, if it's an external drive, go for it.
<obfuste> is it safe to reclaim it for just a storage drive? to set it to 0%?
<obfuste> this post worries me: https://www.redhat.com/archives/ext3-users/2009-January/msg00026.html
<arch-nemesis> setting the reserve blocks is pretty safe. It happens instantly. No changes to the actual data
<obfuste> can you take a look at that link and give me your opinion? supposedly that is the ext4 creator
<arch-nemesis> you can set it to 0%, look at df -h. Set it to 20%, look at df -h. It's more like a policy that doesn't let normal users fill up the disk
<arch-nemesis> Yeah, filesystems don't run well when they are very full
<obfuste> sorry I am a real noob..in case its a dumb question...but does his comment apply to external drives?
<obfuste> it seems like its about system drives
<arch-nemesis> well fragmentation depends really on actual usage. So if this is your external drive where you just like store a bunch of moviies or something, you're good
<arch-nemesis> fragmentation can cause performance issues
<obfuste> even if that drive gets full right? I am just trying to understand if I need to leave some reserve even in this case..or if thats only for system drives
<obfuste> and yeah its media and documents etc....
<obfuste> feeling overwhelmed by everything I try to do with linux
<arch-nemesis> My opinion, setting to 0 is perfectly fine, especially on a giant external drive.
<obfuste> like I need to know the entirity of computer science just to use it
<obfuste> ok thanks for your patience
<arch-nemesis> haha I know how you feel :) No  problem.
<u-ou> how do i disable the windows key from opening unity
<arch-nemesis> obfuste: So if you want to know what I mean about the layers, a typical drive will have "partitions" on it, then normally a filesystem directly on the partition.
<obfuste> arch-nemesis: after doing this the drive has a directory called "lost+found" in it with a small x in bottom corner of icon...otherwise drive is empty
<obfuste> what is this and can I delete it?
<sirru5h> well I'll cya all its lab time for me
<arch-nemesis> you can actually see the partitions with a hex editor, like 'od' if you want.
<arch-nemesis> obfuste: for ext3 or ext4 that's as empty as you're going to get.
<arch-nemesis> obfuste: if you wrote a bunch of zeros to the disk, and then used 'od' to look at /dev/sdb (or whatever your disk is) you would see those zeros
<arch-nemesis> then if you use parted/fdisk to add a partition, you could od the disk and you could see the partition header
<obfuste> i deleted that lost+found hidden directory from another drive like this...do I need to restore it somehow?
<arch-nemesis> add a filesystem and you can see the filesystem header inside the partition.
<arch-nemesis> You don't really need it, it will come back if it's needed. It's supposed to be if a file becomes unlinked somehow, it will give it a random name and will put it there.
<obfuste> ok google worried me as people said it was required...shouldnt mess with stuff I guess
<arch-nemesis> if you're learning, then you should mess with stuff :P
<obfuste> well right now I am backing up stuff and encrypting so cant afford to mess up
<obfuste> once I get a second laptop I will make it a lab computer and learn more
<obfuste> this one is too old and slow for even VM use really
<obfuste> so cant afford to screw up only system
<arch-nemesis> Well if you do mess something up and lose your records, I have used photorec a few times and it seems like it works well most of the time :)
<bray90820> How would I run a bash script with a double click
<obfuste> arch-nemesis: I am trying to run fsck on this drive and keep getting errors like "drive is in use" or "cannot rad superblock"
<obfuste> How do I run it on a luks drive? its /dev/sdd when locked
<obfuste> i want to see if its ok and if that lost+found is recreated like search says happens when you run fsck
<obfuste> but cant do it...tried unmounting, mounting locked, mounting unlocked
<obfuste> so i ran fsck on the drive and it did not recreate the hidden lost+found directory....some sites say it can cause you trouble later if you deleted it but I cant find hwo to put it back
<obfuste> one said running fsck would do it but did not
<admin01> hey
<admin01> help
<krytarik> admin01: Just ask.
<admin01> thank you krytarik, is there any way to install low version of firefox in ubuntu arm processor?
<BillGHero> I am looking for some help with using ecryptfs to share a encrypted folder with other users on my local machine, could you advise me, or recommend another channel/server, please?
<krytarik> admin01: What part of that is exactly your problem?
<BillGHero> I think I am having an issue selecting the right method for my needs from those I can find.
<admin01> need an old version of firefox " version 2.0" for raspberry pi.
<BillGHero> The most likely looking method specifies to list the key signature in both the fstab file and the mount command, but listing the signature in the un-encrypted fstab seems unwise?
<j03lSnooP> Hello, anyone knows to remove a hotspot that i created but now laptop connects to it after login and i have to disconnect it every time
<admin01> j03lSnoop: check the list of your wifi connections, choose the hotspot you want to delete, under options  click forget.
<j03lSnooP> admin01: thats part of the issue, i dont see it on the list
<j03lSnooP> i only see it under the hotspot option
<j03lSnooP> and there is no option to delete, only to connect
<admin01> what platform are you using
<admin01> will be back..
<j03lSnooP> elementary
<ArturVitor> join nikhain
<nramjieawan> well helllloooo internet
<ArturVitor> hii
<Hilikus> hello
<Hilikus> hello??
<Bashing-om> Hilikus: ubuntu support ??
<Hilikus> yes, sorry. it's very quiet and im using a new irc client so i thought it wasn't working
<janny> hello everybody
<daniel13> Hey :)
<janny> I just know how to configure mame and mess
<janny> no one wanted to help me
<BillGHero> anyone here who can advise on ecryptfs on ubuntu gnome 16.04.2?
<Hilikus> can i remove the "click" package? i understand it's for phones and using systemd-analyze i see click-system-hooks is taking a long time
<Bashing-om> !info mame xenial | janny
<ubottu> janny: mame (source: mame): Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator (MAME). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.160-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 15571 kB, installed size 80493 kB
<janny> yes mame the emulator
<janny> there was to configure through the terminal
<janny> I can play the games now
<homa_> hi
<Bashing-om> janny: " Started  in  1997
<homa_> when i suspend my computer , internet connection losed
<janny> old games are the best
<janny> even when I am hot
<Bashing-om> " Gotten pretty sophisticated and complex, huh ?
<janny> to play
<janny> snowbross great game
<janny> bashing have you ever played those games
<tfitts> I'm trying to figure out how to pipe a pdf to a printer.  If I pipe the data to lp I get no printout and it says the document size is 0KB.  If I send the data to a file and do lp -d P2015 filename.pdf it works.  if I try using lpr I get P2015 unknown printer even though lpstat -p -d gives me printer P2015 is idle.  enabled since Fri 19 May 2017 03:45:12 UTC
<tfitts> Anyone have any ideas how i can get the data to the printer hopefully without leaving a file behind?
<arch-nemesis> tfitts: I believe you have to do lpr -P (printerid) --stdin
<minedu> hola gente
<minedu> buenas noches
<cfhowlett> !es | mindfart
<ubottu> mindfart: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> !es | minedu
<ubottu> minedu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<arch-nemesis> mindfart, huh.
<tfitts> hmmm... Any way I pipe it it comes up with 0K and doesn't print
<tfitts> is it possible to pipe it to a file and in the same command call lpr with that filename as an argument?
<arch-nemesis> a fifo
<tfitts> The data is received through mosquitto_sub so I just need it to run the whole command whenever it get a message
<arch-nemesis> mkfifo blah; some_program > blah & ; lp blah
<tfitts> does mkfifo run in the background?  there is a client running that receives data at irregular intervals so I need to either get the piping work or save it to a file and send the filename to the lp command each time data is received
<krytarik> tfitts: Did you try "-" as the file name for "lp" yet?
<cyberpopo_> what is trimming in the context of ddrescue?
<tfitts> krytarik: that doesn't work either
<tfitts> I wouldn't think it is the data being piped.  If I send the data to > file.pdf and then run lp file.pdf it works.  Just need to combine those steps or ideally take out the step that creates the file
<arch-nemesis> just wrap what I put in parentheces. mkfifo doesn't have to go to the background becasue it doesn't steal stdin.
<fermulator> hey all; I just did a "dist-upgrade" and it pulled in some linux-image generic packages; now dpkg is failing due to some cyclic dependency known issue? new? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24602910/
<fermulator> dpkg: error processing package linux-generic (--configure):
<tfitts> the docs say by default if there is no filename it will read from stdin so it's reading it but I guess there is an issue with it
<arch-nemesis> but it's still a poor choice because you have to clean up the fifo file, and you have to name it differently if you have two prints going on at once.
<arch-nemesis> Oh!
<arch-nemesis> I bet I know why it doesn't like stdin for you
<arch-nemesis> I bet it's because it's a pdf not a postscript file
<arch-nemesis> Just curious, does it print plain text or .ps files when you pipe it from stdin?
<tfitts> I'll give it a shot.
<Bashing-om> fermulator: " WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab " . See why the system is unhappy with that file . " error: failed to get canonical path of `/dev/ata-KINGSTON_SH103S3120G_50026B774401F27F'" .
<cyberpolice> what is trimming and scraping in ddrescue means
<tfitts> Yeah, plain text works fine.
<AllTuna> Hey
<AllTuna> I'm having some trouble starting the MySQL service, was looking for a bit of assistance
<arch-nemesis> ha. That must be it. In that case, then you can use imagemagick 'convert' command to convert pdf to ps, and I bet you can pipe that to lp
<arch-nemesis> AllTuna: What seems to be the trouble?
<AllTuna> I've got 16.04 running, and its been working fine for a while, recently I think someone may have been attempting to hack into it, and my MySQL service is now off, and I cannot get it to start again
<arch-nemesis> Okay. What makes you think someone attempted to hack it?
<AllTuna> Inside the log there are many login attempts, and I saw somewhere earlier it said that login attempts had been exceeded
<AllTuna> In any case, when I try start the service, I get the message 'Job for mysql.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status mysql.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.'
<AllTuna> this is the tail of the journalctl - https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fca642a259e09e6e2db4a85a7b623d00
<tfitts> Ok, I'll see what I can do. Thanks for your help.
<cfhowlett> session opened for user by ROOT?
<AllTuna> I had to sudo to start the service
<AllTuna> I assumed that's what it meant
<dude> hi , I am trying to execute a script (3-4 lines) on boot by including the the script in /etc/rc3.d/S64filename (my systems runlevel is 3) . only if there is syntax error in script it is displayed . otherwise script is not executed . why is that ?
<arch-nemesis> To be honest, I don't have much knowledge when it comes to apparmor
<AllTuna> I'm just a beginner admin here, heh, way out of my league with issues like this
<arch-nemesis> It looks like apparmor is blocking it, so you can put it into complain mode
<arch-nemesis> aa-logprof will show you app armor info
<cyberpolice> there is no package for ddrescue? what is gddrescue?? i dont understand this:
<cyberpolice> Please note that this is the GNU ddrescue version providing the ddrescue executable. The package is named gddrescue because the ddrescue version of Kurt Garloff used to have the ddrescue package name already.
<one808> helo?
<one808> everyone ?
<arch-nemesis> AllTuna, can you show aa-logprof? (edit out anything confidential)
<cfhowlett> ubuntu support here one808.  ask your question.
<cyberpolice> cfhowlett: are you paid for this support or volunteering
<AllTuna> arch-nemesis, sure, one sec I gotta install it
<one808> good jobs！
<cfhowlett> this channel is completely volunteer, cyberpolice
<one808> do you can speak chinese?
<cfhowlett> !cn | one808
<ubottu> one808: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<one808> 什么鬼
<cyberpolice> cfhowlett: impressive because theres so many users in the channel. i wonder about the proportion of helpers vs help-needers
<glachas> How to install visualsfm on ubuntu 16.04?
<cfhowlett> glachas, http://ccwu.me/vsfm/install.html
<glachas> I tried not working
<glachas> source files has been removed, cfhowlett
<AllTuna> arch-nemesis, oohhh gooddd. I ran the command and tried to copy the result, but it must have used that as a command and went through the entire process, I don't know what I did. This is the result.. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d597cd17e28c85c406b77676b080ffbd
<cfhowlett> glachas, then you need to contact the program publisher for assistance
<klf> Anyone here use Termite?
<glachas> I shot a mail but no response yet. cfhowlet
<arch-nemesis> well.... maybe you allowed those in the apparmor profile.
<AllTuna> arch-nemesis, I don't even know what they are man.
<klf> Does anyone know if Termite == Termi?
<cfhowlett> glachas, Mr. Wu created it.  His responsibility to maintain it.  Not an ubuntu issue, not supported here.  Perhaps time to consider a less obscure alternative?
<AllTuna> arch-nemesis, in any case, lets say I forget whatever I did, how would I get that log you wanted
<arch-nemesis> AllTuna: AppArmor is a "Manditory Access Control". I'm not an expert in it, but basically you have a central place where profiles are that allow you access to files, etc.
<arch-nemesis> for some reason AppArmor is denying mysqld from starting. Did you change the mysql configuration at any time? like the datadir, for example?
<AllTuna> I've changed the bind-address in the conf file
<AllTuna> and I've added a few users, thats all
<arch-nemesis> oh, so you changed the bind port?
<AllTuna> I've just uncommented and commented the line
<AllTuna> to allow for remote connection
<arch-nemesis> The idea behind manditory access control is that if a hacker can convince an applicaiton to misbehave, like read a file it's not supposed to, then apparmor should stop it.
<arch-nemesis> so I would say, set the profile to complain with aa-complain, and watch the logs to see what it complains about.
<arch-nemesis> here's something for you that might be worth reading: https://blogs.oracle.com/jsmyth/apparmor-and-mysql
<AllTuna> arch-nemesis, it looks like it's actually changing the security settings
<AllTuna> I don't want to change anything
<AllTuna> arch-nemesis, if I set it to complain mode, MySQL still fails to start, however the DENIEDs turn into ALLOWD
<fermulator> Bashing-om ; the canonical path issue is due to zfs on linux ;
<fermulator> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/grub/issues/5
<fermulator> yep that did it
<fermulator> ugh; forgot about that hack that's needed
<fermulator> thanks
<Bashing-om> fermulator: Glad you fingered it out as I have no zfs experience :)
<BlakBeerd> okay ive installed a program from the repository... now i need to choose that program to open certain file tyepes with firefox. how do i figure out where it's installed? i cant search
<gry> BlakBeerd: try '/usr/bin/<program name here>' or failing that, type 'which <program name here>' in your terminal
<cfhowlett> BlakBeerd, or in firefox>preferences>applications           you can set the contest type + action
<BlakBeerd> thx gry, it was in /usr/bin/
<gry> no worries
<dude> i want to run a script every time system boots up . what to do ?
<hateball> dude: use crontab @reboot, or enable /etc/rc.local
<dude> can i insert my script in any of the existing script file which runs every time the system boots
<smokeyj> dude,
<smokeyj> thats 1 min of google
<lotuspsychje> !google | smokeyj
<ubottu> smokeyj: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<smokeyj> lotuspsychje, omg
<smokeyj> first read then ask
<smokeyj> always
<lotuspsychje> smokeyj: you are in the ubuntu support channel, that means be helpful not forward to google
<smokeyj> Ok so should we start explaining that we now run systemd on some distros and some uses old int scripting
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | smokeyj yes
<ubottu> smokeyj yes: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<smokeyj> ohhh
<smokeyj> good
<smokeyj> Then he has a whole other task
<smokeyj> building a service
<smokeyj> :)
<gry> smokeyj: the point of what lotuspsychje said is that people have three regions of things: 'things i can', 'things i can but only together with someone', and 'things i can not do'. movement from the latter into the former happens through the middle, and this is where irc comes in. teaching people to ask better questions is ok, but not by rejecting them
<smokeyj> gry, I've been here on off 15 years. Its always been. Read, ask.
<gry> dude: yes you can insert your script into another, but make sure to not edit system files as they get overwritten at the time of the next update; check that the location you use is a part of user settings, not a system package
<gry> smokeyj: this has no relationship with what i said but ok
<smokeyj> gry, is right there. Dont use legacy stuff. gry you can see how they phrase the questions
<smokeyj> I can also ask for handholding
<smokeyj> But then I really ask for Hand holding :)
<hhzhk> clear
<R3d_Sky> Hello!
<R3d_Sky> I'm trying to set up Ubuntu Server for RPi. Is SSH enabled by default?
<ducasse> R3d_Sky: it should be, yes
<R3d_Sky> Iridium:~ oxylibrium$ ssh ubuntu@192.168.1.8
<R3d_Sky> Connection reset by 192.168.1.8 port 22
<R3d_Sky> The reason it's a hardcoded IP is my ISP locks me out of their shitty router which doesn't have hostname resolution
<YankDownUnder> ...check that sshd (OpenSSH) is actually installed - and if so, that it's actually running...(sudo systemctl restart sshd) => should be good to go...
<YankDownUnder> R3d_Sky, ...and the user "ubuntu" *does* exist on the server, hmm?
<ducasse> R3d_Sky: or use 'systemctl status sshd' to see if there are errors
<efei> how many people here ?
<hlias> hey
<hlias> hry
<pierolas> any one use irssi???
<Dr_Z2A> sometimes
<pierolas> do you know how can i play voice???
<pierolas> Dr_Z2A???
<Dr_Z2A> voice?
<Dr_Z2A> not sure what that is, sorry
<pierolas> how u play sounds????
<Dr_Z2A> I dunno man, it is a command line ncurses irc client, I wouldn't think it would be able to
<Dr_Z2A> I mean maybe I'm wrong and it can
<pierolas> ah ....ok
<pierolas> thanks
<Dr_Z2A> no probs, I mean google it, if you are looking for like a text to speech thing maybe somebody has done it, from what I understand it isn't too hard to make plugins
<pierolas> thank i am find
<akik> pierolas: you could try running a sound producing app with /exec app
<pierolas> and what is the command to do that???
<akik> /exec app
<akik> pierolas: one app would be aplay
<akik> aplay is a part of alsa-utils
<pierolas> thank you akik, i will find out more about that
<ailath> supsss
<pierolas> i am a beginner so that is new to me
<akik> pierolas: for example "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav"
<pierolas> got it akik....thanks alot
<pierolas> so a have to sleep ...i have 2 hours to rest....
<pierolas> thanks
<pierolas> bye!!!
<ayrus> Hi, df -h is showing 89% consumed, but du -sh is only showing 14GB used. how to get rid of files. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24603551/ kindly help
<ayrus> Hi, df -h is showing 89% consumed, but du -sh is only showing 14GB used how to get rid of files like even after sudo "du: cannot access `/proc/52001/task/52001/fd/4': No such file or directory" http://paste.ubuntu.com/24603551/ kindly help
<akik> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> akik: use du in the directory, man du to "not follow non-local mount points/filesystems"
<oerheks> Those two tools were meant for different propose, df shows the file system usage, du the file space usage
<ayrus> oerheks: yes, true. I just want to find the hidden file which is consuming the storage, to delete.
<ayrus> ikonia: yes i have done that du -shx /*
<oerheks> ayrus, there is no such file to delete, those bytes are occupied by the filesystem
<oerheks> "overhead"
<oerheks> * correct me if i am wrong*
<akik> well 83 gigs vs 14 gigs is not caused by overhead
<ayrus> oerheks: ok, then how to fix this to show the correct value. kindly help
<oerheks> i see a difference between 11g and 14g
<ayrus> "du: cannot access `/proc/52001/task/52001/fd/4': No such file or directory" this means the directory has been deleted but the space is not.
<oerheks> not 83 g
<ayrus> oerheks: df -h is showing 83GB used, du -shx is showing 14GB used.
<JP____> lol, ayrus: this is not windows :p
<JP____> There are no secret hidden files consuming storage space
<JP____> What is your issue anyways?
<oerheks> man du
<kucing> #ubuntu
<akik> JP____: his df reports 83 gig usage but du only find 14 gigs
<akik> ayrus: is that a btrfs file system?
<ledeni_> akik, oerheks --->  df shows the file system usage, du the file space usage
<akik> ayrus: one option could possibly be that there are btrfs snapshots on that xvda1. i don't have a btrfs system here now so i can't check
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
<JP____> the size of fs is not important?
<JP____> isnt it just reserved space?
<akik> JP____: the file system structures don't eat that much space
<JP____> yeah probs
<akik> but we never know as ayrus seems to have left :P
<oerheks> akik, i think you looked at the wrong colom, i see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24603639/
<oerheks> i have chrome open with 10 tabs, looks pretty normal to mee
<JP____> lol
<zedMz> hi
<akik> oerheks: well that's your system :)
<JP____> well if he left, that means we have done our job
<JP____> #CodingMetrics
<akik> i get the same usage from df and du on my ext3 root fs
<JP____> i have 54gigs when i df
<JP____> for my user.private
<JP____> But i am sure i dont have 54 gigs on this drive
<JP____> maybe 10
<akik> this is ayrus' paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24603551/
<ayrus> akik: that is ext4.
<ayrus> akik: https://pastebin.com/skAgwgbF
<akik> ayrus: ... "Warning!  /dev/xvda1 is mounted."
<ayrus> akik: yes, I have passed the argument -n for that. I first wanted to know the problem.
<ikonia> win 1
<cyberpolice> in terminal on 14.04 if you had  a command output that spanned multiple lines and terminal window was too thin, output would spill to next line and if you resized the terminal window, the output would remain on next line............... on 16.04 the output moves up to the line before?!?!
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<ayrus> akik: "Free blocks count wrong" is also not that big.
<ikonia> cyberpolice: terminals should auto format depending on the size and that should be dynamic, occasional applications that you pipe programs into/thorugh can stop this from working
<akik> 22086174/26212055 blocks = about 84% usage
<cyberpolice> ikonia: it never did resize for me on 14.04. maybe i have a setting wrong somewhere
<ikonia> cyberpolice: maybe, what is the output you are looking at
<akik> ayrus: can you run fsck on the xvda1 file system?
<cyberpolice> er, by resize i mean, adapt the output to terminal window size, and move output up if theres space when there wasnt before and so on
<cyberpolice> ikonia: any command pretty much iirc
<ayrus> akik: fsck by which arguments?
<cyberpolice> ikonia: i will tell you later when i boot to 14.04
<cyberpolice> am on 16.04 and noticed this nice behavior
<akik> ayrus: there's a way to run fsck at boot by "touch /forcefsck"
<ikonia> cyberpolice: for example, if I resize this window I'm reading IRC in, the lines get resized and formatted to fit the terminal
<ayrus> akik: the server is on aws, should i go with by touching the file.
<cyberpolice> oh i see. ive always used irc on weechat on tmux on raspberry pi, and it always resize the chat to terminal size, but that wasnt ubuntu so i cannot say for sure
<akik> ayrus: do you see its console?
<ikonia> cyberpolice: I was just giving you an example,
<akik> ayrus: if you decide to use "touch /forcefsck" a precaution would be to also set FSCKFIX=yes in /etc/default/rcS
<akik> ayrus: otherwise the system could be left waiting for user input
<ayrus> akik: ok thanks
<a505gole> hello
<a505gole> allo
<a505gole> ola
<a505gole> Hi farid
<jack> dasei hi
<jack> DasEI: hi
<haroldjfks> hello, a question please... put the case server is currently writing on a text file, so that's there on location, can client download the file, even if truncated?
<ikonia> haroldjfks: that makes no sense
<ikonia> haroldjfks: could you try to ask it again
<haroldjfks> ikonia: sorry, what doesn't make sense? 1) server is writing on a text file 2) can client download that file, even if trucated?
<haroldjfks> truncated..
<ghost-023> soon gut
<ghost-023> guys
<ikonia> haroldjfks: 1.) what server, how ? 2.) what client ? how ? 3.) it's not trucated,
<ikonia> haroldjfks: that's what's not clear
<haroldjfks> any server, linux...ubuntu for example, client...http, ftp...truncated, corrected...thanks
<ghost-023> guys : what is your recomend tp lunch android at linux
<ikonia> haroldjfks: thats not a question, it depends what server is doing the writing, how its writing, what client, how the client connects, how the client would download, it's no a realistic question
<ikonia> haroldjfks: this isn't a generic linux theorectical discussion channel, it's used to support ubuntu problems,
<glickster> hi
<glickster> is anyone running ubuntu on a thinkpad x200?
<ikonia> glickster: what's your real question
<glickster> well, on my lenovo x200 sounds only works through my headphones
<ikonia> ok, so thats the question you should detail out to the channel
<glickster> pygtk2 package doesnt exist in ubuntu?
<glickster> when i try to get install it it says no such package
<ikonia> search the repo and look on the package list website
<mikhael_k33hl> I can ssh, but I can't seem to see any ssh services.
<oerheks> !info python-gtk2
<ubottu> python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-5.1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 587 kB, installed size 3345 kB
<oerheks> glickster, is that the package you want? ^^
<glickster> yeah found it thanks oerheks!
<danslo> Wasn't sure where else to ask. I've installed 'dnsmasq' package before, but have now purged it. Though even after doing this, NetworkManager still persistently sets an IP of 127.0.1.1 in resolv.conf, which causes a lot of DNS requests to fail. What's the default behavior here? I've set an IP of 8.8.8.8 in network manager GUI
<danslo> (for dns servers)
<Ben64> danslo: things are set up to use dnsmasq
<glickster> damn it i cant figure out how to get the speaker sounds to work
<glickster> headphones sound works as expected
<freakynl> Hi, we have an old 10.04 server that we want to upgrade to 14.04. It aborts the upgrade now, but can't really see why. It runs itself in screen (do-release-upgrade) and it kills my buffers (can't scroll up). Does it log somewhere? /var/log/aptitude, /var/log/apt/term.log and /var/log/apt/history.log remain empty
<Ben64> freakynl: you'd have to go to 12.04 first
<Ben64> and 12.04 is no longer supported either, probably best at this point to install 16.04
<freakynl> Ben64: the software running on it doesn't handle 16.04 yet
<freakynl> Ben64: it's pulling a lot from old-releases.ubuntu.com. Supplier of the package rather upgrades the OS, not my decision
<freakynl> It seems to fail on package verification of a lot of package. Set AllowUnauthenticated=yes in apt for now.
<akik> freakynl: if you still have the screen session you can scroll it with ctrl-a-[
<freakynl> akik: thanks, I did not know that
<akik> freakynl: it goes into a copy buffer mode where you can select and copy text
<akik> freakynl: scroll with cursors, press enter to select text
<akik> freakynl: paste is ctrl-a-]
<freakynl> akik: Nice. Apparently you can use Ctrl+a,ESC and then up-/down arrows too
<voxox> hello
<voxox> is there any way i can change locale on login menu on kde ??
<freakynl> voxox: I'm not really familiar with the Ubuntu way of doing things in many cases, but it's usually just a thing of making sure the locale is set under the profile the login menu is loaded under.
<sirru5h> Hi there voxox
<hateball> voxox: you mean the sddm language?
<sirru5h> voxox, check out  update-locale or locale-gen
<voxox> yes
<pagios> any idea about this error on sshserver? channel 2: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<voxox> hateball, i changed the locale, it worked on desktop but not login scren
<hateball> voxox: what does /etc/default/locale look like?
<hateball> voxox: that is what /lib/systemd/system/sddm.service reads to determine locale
<voxox> i got it
<voxox> hateball, theres the problem
<voxox> they are not english
<sirru5h> pagios, you're doing ssh tunneling ?
<pagios> sirru5h, yes
<hateball> voxox: change it so it matches what the output of "locale" is then. In my case I use swedish, so it is LANG="sv_SE.UTF-8"
<hateball> I am not sure if there is a proper/gui way to change this
<sirru5h> hmm pagios it's when  you login from the other machine correct?
<pagios> yaea
<voxox> hateball, thanks. its now working
<sirru5h> so how many machines are you trying to connect to ssh?
<Jakethepython1> W: http://archive.canonical.com/dists/precise/Release.gpg: Signature by key 630239CC130E1A7FD81A27B140976EAF437D05B5 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<Jakethepython1> what does thismean?
<GushingGranny> hi
<oerheks> Jakethepython1, precise is dead, eol, servers are down
<freakynl> Jakethepython1: it means that the SHA1 signature is deemed weak. SHA1 is being phased out
<oerheks> And precise used the old sha1, that is changed by now
<GushingGranny> what's wrong with SHA1?
<freakynl> GushingGranny: it's weak compared to todays computing power
<oerheks> GushingGranny, too weak, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SHA-1
<GushingGranny> is SHA512 OK?
<freakynl> GushingGranny: yea for quite some time to come
<GushingGranny> ok
<Jakethepython1> how do i change to sha X
<GushingGranny> what's SHA X
<oerheks> Jakethepython1, not, precise is dead.
<freakynl> Jakethepython1: Canonical will have to do that, their repositories, their keys.
<GushingGranny> leave
<oerheks> No thanks, have fun
<Jakethepython1> sha latest until i just cleikced the wiki i had no idea what SHA even was
<oerheks> r.i.p. SHA1 1995-2017
<rocky_> ??
<lab1mobile4> li/60.net.comù
<lab1mobile4> connessi ragazzi ?
<lab1mobile4> .wiki its a site of deep web!!!!
<lab1mobile4> are you crazy
<adab4d> helo
<adab4d> hello
<lab1mobile4> hi
<lab1mobile4> ok
<lab1mobile4> how are you
<adab4d> why aren't change or replace documented in ip-address(8)?
<adab4d> are they just an alias for add?
<lab1mobile4> boh i don't know
<adab4d> the name suggest otherwise
<adab4d> whois lab1mobile4
<bazhang> lab1mobile4, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<lab1mobile4> im a student of cina
<adab4d> lab1mobile4: your grammar suggests otherwise, whois confirmed it
<pos> Who do I bother about a bug in the zesty kernel?
<lab1mobile4> who are italian ?
<lab1mobile4> hi
<bazhang> lab1mobile4, here is ubuntu support, not general chit chat
<lab1mobile4> fuck you
<R3d_Sky> glad he quit
<Duckle> Hey there. I've plugged in a raspberry pi zero to my ubuntu 16.10 laptop, and I'm trying to access it over RNDIS ethernet.
<Duckle> this is dmesg: https://pastebin.com/raw/Zkwjks44
<Duckle> so it's recognised as an RNDIS gadget, but it's not showing in networks
<Duckle> I do see the enp0s20f0u1 listed if I run ifconfig -a, but it has no IP
<glachas> I am not able to extract a file. Giving error (pastebinned here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24604324/). Ubuntu 16.04
<glick> im guessing my x200 has a hardware fault at this point
<glick> with the no sound through speakers but through headphones
<freakynl> glick: no clue what you're trying to do, but you can only hardlink within the same filesystem (assuming it's a filesystem that supports hardlinking)
<pos> Anyone have a suggestion as to why /boot is automounted at boot even though it has "noauto" set in fstab?
<zifu1> oh
<zifu1>  hi
<R3d_Sky> Why would you not want to automount /boot?
<R3d_Sky> Anytime you run apt update && apt upgrade then, your kernel can break bad
<pos> R3d_Sky, "because" and "I know" :)
<pos> still,a ny idea why this is happening?
<sirru5h> Well might aswell get a few hrs of sleep cya everyone
<qswz> there are libreadline 5, 6, 7, which I should install, is there a default?
<akik> pos: the grub configuration is in /boot/grub. it'll be updated occasionally
<qswz> hmm i have libreadline7 installed
<qswz> just ntot avail in terminal :s
<pos> akik, and how is that interval managed, where is its state stored?
<akik> pos: for example when upgrading the kernel
<hardison> who is that?
<hardison> Is any body here?
<akik> hardison: this is the ubuntu support channel. do you have a question?
<hardison> Are you robot?
<akik> hardison: i meant a support question :)
<immu> yeah
<simpledat> Why do I get the option to encrypt my home folder? When I chose to use LVM encryption? Does not LVM encryption for home also include?
<hardison> There is an option when you install ubuntu
<hardison> when you setup your account name
<simpledat> hardison: Yes, so what if I use LVM encryption? Do I also need to choose encrypt home in the next step? I thought LVM encryption already encrypted home as well.
<simpledat> Anyone?
<scottjl> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SwedeMike> simpledat: if you already have block level encryption,then I would not use encrypted home at the same time, no.
<simpledat> SwedeMike: Thank you. What if I use both of them?
<SwedeMike> simpledat: only downside is that double encryption requires more processing.
<simpledat> SwedeMike: I see.
<ayrus> akik: the df -h and du -sh problem is now solved. I have mounted the root partisan on some other instance to check. I found that one disk volume is mounted on /dfs which is 1.5 TB and /dfs is also exist in root volume hard disk which was 68GB. I have deleted root disk /dfs volume.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Zalabaslea> hi
<akik> ayrus: ah ok so you had 68 gigs in /dfs and then mounted something on top of it?
<ayrus> akik: yes :( that cause me severe pain.
<simpledat> I have an old computer laptop. Should I use Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<simpledat> I run ubuntu right now, But I feel that firefox sometimes laggy
<akik> simpledat: kubuntu 14.04 would be lighter than the newer ones
<akik> simpledat: if you want the lightest one, test lubuntu
<ioria> simpledat, how old ? cpu, ram, video card
<simpledat> ioria: Im not sure, but I would say 7+ years
<ioria> simpledat, ok, what cpu , ram and video card ?
<simpledat> ioria: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6400 @2.00GHz, 4GB ram, Mobility Radeon HD 4650
<ioria> simpledat, it's ok
<simpledat> ioria: Would you stay to ubuntu or go with kubuntu maybe?
<ioria> simpledat, no kubuntu, if you ask me
<simpledat> ioria: For what reason?
<ioria> simpledat, heavy
<ioria> simpledat,  with that card you might have some problem with unity, so i'd say Xubuntu
<simpledat> ioria: oh, so kubuntu is not "lighter" then ubuntu?
<simpledat> ioria: ok
<ioria> simpledat,  nope
<azidhaka> simpledat: i think that Ubuntu MATE will work best on that hardware
<ioria> simpledat,  yes, also mate is good
<ioria> simpledat,  if you like gnome
<akik> simpledat: kde plasma 4 is lighter than kde plasma 5
<azidhaka> the old gnome
<Croepha> Is there a database of debug_ids somewhere?
<Croepha> for getting debug symbols for a binary?
<simpledat> azidhaka: ok, I really like MATE actually.
<azidhaka> simpledat: me too, i haven't used it fot a while, i hope the MATE team keeps it bug-free
<azizLIGHT> How do enable multiverse from command line please?
<azidhaka> sudo apt-add-repository multiverse
<simpledat> hm, I always thought MATE was the heaviest
<ioria> simpledat, there are 2 gnome right now
<azidhaka> simpledat: it was the lightest in my tests
<ioria> simpledat, the old one, (you can install it with gnome-flashback or use mate ) and the the new one (3) alias gnome-shell
<azizLIGHT> azidhaka: I dont even have that package apt-add-repository. I'm on minimal install
<azizLIGHT> How to proceed
<azidhaka> replace directly in the sources.list: sed -i "/^# deb .* multiverse$/ s/^# //" /etc/apt/sources.list
<azidhaka> if you have the line comented out in sources.list
<oerheks> azizLIGHT, you could install it, as the warning says
<azizLIGHT> I got error unable to locate package apt-add-repository
<azizLIGHT> So it's also in multiverse/universe I guess
<ioria> !info software-properties-common
<ubottu> software-properties-common (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from (common). In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.24.13 (zesty), package size 9 kB, installed size 188 kB
<oerheks> ioria +1
<ioria> azizLIGHT, on minimal install ?
<azizLIGHT> Yes
<ioria> azizLIGHT, just edit sources.list then
<azizLIGHT> Here is my sources http://i.imgur.com/kckfvo8.jpg
<azizLIGHT> What to add where in there
<azidhaka> azizLIGHT: what is the output of "lsb_release -c" ?
<azizLIGHT> Xenial
<ioria> azizLIGHT, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24604556/    replace yakkety with xenial
<azizLIGHT> Thanks ioria
<oerheks> does minimal not include those repos uncommented??? unbelievable
<azidhaka> ioria: you have one "d" missing on the last line
<ioria> azizLIGHT,  ^ azizLIGHT
<ioria> azizLIGHT,  ^ azidhaka
<zetheroo> is there anyone here who is using PBIS with Ubuntu?
<ioria> azizLIGHT,   correct the last line
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, what's PBIS?
<latenite> Hi folks, how do I scan for one particular SSID? I tried: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/507a7ffb2754c0d42a1a7fcac4bb3d41
<latenite> But I keep getting all SSIDs
<zetheroo> BluesKaj: the newer form of Likewise - for joining Linux to a Windows domain
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, ok, nvm, whatever likewise is
<azizLIGHT> ioria: got it, thanks. It's working now
<ioria> azizLIGHT,   good job
<azidhaka> zetheroo: apparently nobody. what is the problem you're having?
<zetheroo> azidhaka: something is happening after login ( with AD creds) that is causing the mounts not to authenticate earlier than say 20 seconds after login.
<zetheroo> I don't know where to even begin to troubleshoot this
<azidhaka> zetheroo: is your AD controller Windows server?
<zetheroo> yes
<azidhaka> zetheroo: anything in its logs?
<zetheroo> I am mounting the shares via gvfs
<zetheroo> logs on the DC?
<azidhaka> yes
<zetheroo> not sure there should be any ... the authentication works but only after something on the local PC is ... well .. done ... I guess
<zetheroo> I don't know what that lag is caused by
<zetheroo> also, if I logout and back in again the mounts come instantly - but if I shutdown or reboot there is this lag
<azidhaka> zetheroo: i would look first in the logs, syslog or PBIS log, if it creates any
<zetheroo> I looked in syslog .. lots of info ... don't know what I am looking for
<azidhaka> is PBIS GUI or console based?
<zetheroo> console
<zetheroo> there is a GUI for installation but that about it
<zetheroo> and there is only a log for the PBIS installation
<azidhaka> is this the line to initiate joining the domain? domainjoin-cli join domain.local domain-administrator-username
<zetheroo> yep
<zetheroo> my pc is on the domain - that's not the issue
<azidhaka> zetheroo: the idea is to get some debug data when joining
<zetheroo> btw, this is occurring on all of our Ubuntu pcs with PBIS
<zetheroo> so it's not just my machine ... I am just trying to solve the mystery :0
<azidhaka> zetheroo: do you have a debug or verbose option when rinning "domainjoin-cli --help" ?
<jegwjen> How do i fix this debconf: (No usable dialog-like program is installed, so the dialog based frontend cannot be used
<zetheroo> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24604651/
<zetheroo> that's what there is
<azidhaka> zetheroo: let's do this - first make sure that the mounts will hang
<azidhaka> zetheroo: you said that they will mount fast if you logout
<zetheroo> well they aren't mounted now
<zetheroo> yes
<zetheroo> if I logout and back in
<azidhaka> zetheroo: go to a state where there will be that delay when joining the domain
<zetheroo> it's not when joining the domain
<azidhaka> oh
<zetheroo> it's after logging in - I can login with the AD creds whether or not the PC is ont he network
<azidhaka> are the mounts server-controlled?
<azidhaka> like the AD pushes them
<zetheroo> but there is something going on after login which is authenticating to the DC (I expect) and that is lagging about 15 - 20 seconds behind login
<zetheroo> mounts are not pushed
<zetheroo> mounts are pulled with gvfs
<zetheroo> like so - gvfs-mount smb://server/share
<azidhaka> zetheroo: okay, let's see if everything goes well with the authentification
<zetheroo> wanna see an auth.log? :D
<azidhaka> zetheroo: log out of the AD and join again using the following line
<zetheroo> log out of the AD?
<zetheroo> what do you mean?
<azidhaka> domainjoin-cli --logfile /tmp/join.log --loglevel verbose YOUR.DOMAIN USERNAME
<azidhaka> zetheroo: leave the AD with domainjoin -clie leave
<zetheroo> with 'sudo domainjoin-cli query' I can see that I am on the domain
<zetheroo> ok
<azidhaka> domainjoin-cli leave
<zetheroo> done
<azidhaka> and unmount the shares
<zetheroo> they aren't mounted
<azidhaka> okay, join now with the logfile and verbose on
<zetheroo> oh crap .. now my user is not known because I was logged in as an AD user ...
<zetheroo> I will have to switch to a local user account to rejoin the domain
<zetheroo> be back in a bit with a logfile ... hopefully
<azidhaka> zetheroo: you will have a log in /tmp/join.log, check it out for any users/passwords/domains/ip you don't want exposed
<azizLIGHT> is ubuntu made in 32 bit
<azizLIGHT> trying to find a 32 bit iso for 16.04
<BluesKaj> yes
<scottjl> you can get 32 or 64 bit versions
<azidhaka> azizLIGHT: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<SchrodingersScat> azizLIGHT: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<azizLIGHT> thank you
<azidhaka> azizLIGHT: ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso is what you need
<azizLIGHT> appreciate it, thanks
<Kompliziert> hello guys
<Kompliziert> i having a problem that the ubuntu mainline kernel doenst support zfsutils
<Kompliziert> its working with a stable kernel but not with the mainline
<oerheks> Kompliziert, file a bugreport?
<n1c0> hi all!
<SchrodingersScat> n1c0: oh hey
<Kompliziert> modprobe zfs = not in modul lib/modules/kernelxyz oerheks
<BlenderProXpwned> can somebody please help me identify my chipset? I got the vendor ID and product ID listed on my askubuntu forum thread https://askubuntu.com/questions/915872/need-to-correctly-install-netgear-network-pccard-fa510-on-xubuntu-16-04/916810#916810
<oerheks> Kompliziert, 'mainline' is only for tests, and debugging purposes and therefore come with no support. Use them at your own risk. again, file a bugreport, we cannot do anything about that
<Kompliziert> the reason why im unsing a mainline kernel is, that my dvb tuner card not working with 4.8 or above. dont know why its working in 4.8 mainline but not in stable. oerheks
<Kompliziert> has something to do with the smi pcie drivers i guess
<oerheks> Kompliziert, add that info to your bugreport too
<oerheks> nvidia-smi ?
<Kompliziert> nope
<Kompliziert> its my pcie smi driver for the tvtuner
<Kompliziert> dont know why its missing in any stable versions i tested
<Kompliziert> https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechnoTrend_TT-budget_S2-4200_Twin << this card oerheks and it says its working since 4.7
<kallesbar> Hi, I have this. Some updates came to nvidia gpu and it meesed up my system I end up black screen. I Can boot emergency mode but can't starup network. It says somethin stopped NVIDIA drivers. Can someone help me out?
<azidhaka> Kompliziert: it is included in kernel > 4.7, but isn't it possible to just compile the standalone driver for older kernel versions
<mvvvv> kallesbar, I got something similar yesterday : go to tty1 : sudo apt remove nvidia-375, reboot then reinstall the nvidia driver from parameters (proprietary drivers)
<simpledat> 7quit
<oerheks> Kompliziert, no clue there about smi, maybe you want libsmi2-common ?
<oerheks> !info libsmi2-common
<ubottu> libsmi2-common (source: libsmi): library to access SMI MIB information - MIB module files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8+dfsg2-15 (zesty), package size 4 kB, installed size 16 kB
<zetheroo> ok, I'm back
<azidhaka> zetheroo: yay!
<zetheroo> can I PM you the paste?
<Kompliziert> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/drivers/media/pci/smipcie << there is the pcie smi module maybe i can compile it? oerheks
<zetheroo> azidhaka: I sent you a PM with the log
<azidhaka> zetheroo: yes, thank you
<oerheks> Kompliziert, i didn find any, sorry, maybe someone else has a clue?
<Kompliziert> np dude oerheks
<kallesbar> mvvvv: Ok. That seemed to help, thanks
<azidhaka> zetheroo: I don't see any errors. For GVFS do you supply separate credentials or use a PAM module?
<zetheroo> azidhaka: I do nothing other than the gvfs-mount command
<zetheroo> so it's picking up the creds from PAM probably
<azidhaka> zetheroo: let's look into gvfs debug then
<zetheroo> in the syslog I found this: May 19 15:24:27 eab-ux lightdm[1213]: Stopping PAM conversation, interaction requested but not supported
<azidhaka> zetheroo: this is the graphic login manager
<zetheroo> right
<zetheroo> I don't see any gvfs log
<azidhaka> zetheroo: i think it was controlled with environment variables, i am looking into it
<azidhaka> zetheroo: the mount command is only this: gvfs-mount smb://$SERVERIP/$SHARE, no other options supplied, right?
<zetheroo> right
<azidhaka> zetheroo: just for the test, can you please create a file "/root/.smbcredentials" with the following lines: username=your-ad-user ; new line; password=your-ad-password
<azidhaka> and see if the mount is instant
<azidhaka> if you are not root, create it in your home directory
<zetheroo> azidhaka: well that's what we had before using PBIS. we mounted with fstab pointing to a creds file
<zetheroo> it was instantly mounted
<zetheroo> but that's not using gvfs .. it's just a cifs mount
<azidhaka> zetheroo: it is possible that gvfs tries to use a different auth method, timeouts and then logs in
<zetheroo> azidhaka: yeah, something like that ... but how to get a sense of what's actually going on?
<zetheroo> :)
<azidhaka> zetheroo: let me see how PBIS integrates with PAM
<zetheroo> are there really no gvfs logs?
<azidhaka> look in auth.log
<zetheroo> already did - gvfs not found
<azidhaka> look for timeouts
<zetheroo> May 19 09:57:11 eab-ux gcr-prompter[5530]: Gcr: calling the PromptDone method on /org/gnome/keyring/Prompt/p3@:1.2, and ignoring reply
<zetheroo> May 19 09:57:21 eab-ux gcr-prompter[5530]: 10 second inactivity timeout, quitting
<azizLIGHT> Oh god why did I load Ubuntu 16.04 desktop livecd on pentium 4
<azidhaka> the line might start with 'fuse" or "pam" or any other module gvfs uses
<strk> new system, new problems: did anyone fight with gpg-agent and it's insisting in prompting using X instead of terminal ?
<zetheroo> May 19 14:07:45 eab-ux systemd-logind[1114]: Delay lock is active (UID 1902118133/eb, PID 2641/gnome-session-b) but inhibitor timeout is reached.
<azidhaka> zetheroo: doesn't look like it
<zetheroo> ok, that last one was just before shutdown ... so ignore it
<zetheroo> that's all there is for 'timeout'
<implite> azizLIGHT: why didnt you use lubuntu or xubuntu or something lighter on your pentium 4?
<azizLIGHT> Because I am dumb
<implite> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<zetheroo> azidhaka: how can I just search all files in a folder for a word?
<implite> search inside a text file for example?
<azidhaka> zetheroo: with "grep "word" /path/*
<zetheroo> ok
<azidhaka> grep "word" /path/*
<strk> why, if I have DISPLAY unset, gpg-agent still prompts me via GUI ? (using pinentry-gnome3)
<azidhaka> zetheroo: do this: unmount the shares, then set the debug variables: export GVFS_DEBUG=1; export GVFS_SMB_DEBUG=1
<azidhaka> zetheroo: then run gvfs-mount as usual
<zetheroo> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24604873/
<azidhaka> how much time did the mount take?
<azidhaka> this is only 1 second of logs
<zetheroo> yeah, that message was in my syslog
<zetheroo> it's there several times
<zetheroo> ok, so going to give what you said a try
<azidhaka> zetheroo: after setting the variables up there?
<zetheroo> no no
<zetheroo> I was just looking through syslog
<vimes> any one here know how to use certbot (let's encrypt)? having trouble in that it does not go past "Enter your email". I do and nothing happens.
<azidhaka> zetheroo: okay, please with it with the debug variables: export GVFS_DEBUG=1; export GVFS_SMB_DEBUG=1
<azidhaka> *run*
<zetheroo> is that one command or two?
<azidhaka> two
<zetheroo> ok, so I set the variables and mounted with gvfs-mount ...
<zetheroo> now what?
<azidhaka> now do the usual gvfs-mount smb://......
<zetheroo> already did
<simpledat> firefox-esr is not installed by default, right?
<azidhaka> zetheroo: if it didn't output anything in the console, check /var/log/syslog
<azizLIGHT> implite: lubuntu or xubuntu
<implite> for a p4?
<implite> I would start with lubuntu
<zetheroo> azidhaka: nothing
<implite> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<azidhaka> zetheroo: you must run the mount commands in the same shell you typed the exports
<zetheroo> yep
<azidhaka> export GVFS_DEBUG=1 && export GVFS_SMB_DEBUG=1 && gvfs-mount smb://...
<implite> I think lubuntu would be better for your Pentium 4
<alex1> When I use the default pinentry (pinentry-gnome2), it occasionally steals focus and doesn't let me use my keyboard. I can't escape out of it. Does anyone know a possible remedy or at least a cause? Ubuntu 16.04
<implite> can you alt-tab?
<azidhaka> zetheroo: run this as a single command just to be sure...
<zetheroo> did it just now
<zetheroo> nothing different
<implite> alt-f1
<mr_boo> hi
<azidhaka> zetheroo: okay, how about gvfs-mount --help?
<alex1> I can't alt-tab either.
<mr_boo> how do i list wlan networks in the nm-applet in lubuntu 17.04?
<implite> try alt f1
<alex1> implite: me?
<zetheroo> azidhaka: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24604912/
<wandier> oi
<zetheroo> -i ?
<azidhaka> zetheroo: looks like it, but it might be only for --monitor and --list
<azidhaka> zetheroo: try it
<zetheroo> -i doesn't give any output either
<azidhaka> try with -o -i
<art_> hello help m
<art_> me
<art_> plis
<TvL2386> hey guys, I'm trying to setup nfsd but I get a weird error: rpc.mountd[4008]: refused mount request from 192.168.1.78 for /opt/librenmns (/): not exported
<mr_boo> how do i list wireless networks with lubuntu 17.04?
<art_> i can not open port in router
<TvL2386> /etc/exports: /opt/librenms 192.168.1.0/24(rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)
<zetheroo> azidhaka: Monitoring events. Press Ctrl+C to quit.
<art_> i can not open port in router
<zetheroo> azidhaka: and it's not mounting
<azidhaka> do the mount in another console
<art_> help me
<azidhaka> and see if this prints out something
<art_> plis
<art_> how from russia
<art_> i can not open port in router
<leftyfb> art_: this is support for Ubuntu, not your router. Please look up the documentation for your router.
<zetheroo> azidhaka: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24604927/
<TvL2386> typo... lol
<azidhaka> zetheroo: anything in syslog?
<zetheroo> nope
<art_> i open port on re but i can not connect from another wifi
<zetheroo> what about pam logs?
<azizLIGHT> brasero is pretty cool. good/simple way to burn cd/dvd
<azidhaka> zetheroo: unfortunately i have to go. check the logs /var/log/samba/ especially log.smbd
<leftyfb> art_: try #ubuntu-ru
<zetheroo> azidhaka: ok, thanks for trying ;)
<azidhaka> zetheroo: good luck!
<mr_boo> how do i list wireless networks in lubuntu 17.04?
<akik> mr_boo: iwlist your_interface scan
<vacho> can someone please help me, how do I free up disk space
<mr_boo> thanks akik
<leftyfb> vacho: you delete things
<vacho> leftyfb: what can I delete? can u please help me.I spend 2 days on this thing, very frustrating
<leftyfb> vacho: what version of ubuntu are you running? How big is your HDD? How much space is taken up?
<vacho> leftyfb: I just doubled my disk space with Ec2 AWS but still same issue
<vacho> 16.04
<R3d_Sky> Is there a proper way of importing all files from a dir and running [filename].Command?
<leftyfb> vacho: How big is your HDD? How much space is taken up?
<R3d_Sky> wrong channel sorry :P
<vacho> leftyfb: I am not sure
<leftyfb> vacho: df -h /
<vacho> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<vacho> /dev/xvda1      7.8G  6.1G  1.4G  83% /
<vacho> I just doubled it though, but it does not reflect.
<leftyfb> vacho: is this ubuntu server or desktop?
<vacho> EC2 Server
<leftyfb> vacho: you probably have to shutdown and restart for ec2 changes to take affect
<leftyfb> vacho: you might even have to resize the partition
<vacho> leftyfb: I did that already..should I try again?
<leftyfb> vacho: you should read the documentation for ec2
<MrMeeseeks> ec2 documentation is terrible. xD almost as bad as perldoc.
<leftyfb> google would work as well
<leftyfb> http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/ec2-instance-resize.html
<leftyfb> that doesn't look terrible
<simpledat> how do I install firefox-esr? E: Unable to locate package firefox-est
<leftyfb> simpledat: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/all/
<leftyfb> simpledat: it's not an official ubuntu package
<leftyfb> simpledat: also this from googling https://askubuntu.com/questions/894871/how-to-install-firefox-52-esr-on-16-04
<nobitanobi> hello - when I run `sudo crontab -u root -l` I see an entry like this: `15 * * * * logrotate /etc/logrotate.d/haproxy` - however, the cron is not running - but I am able to run the command `sudo logrotate /etc/logrotate.d/haproxy` - how can I check why is that happening?
<DArqueBishop> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.0-4ubuntu1.2 (zesty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1303 kB
<DArqueBishop> !info openvpn xenial
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.10-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 436 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<implite> !info openvms
<ubottu> Package openvms does not exist in zesty
<implite> lol fail
<implite> !info cdm
<ubottu> Package cdm does not exist in zesty
<implite> !info cde
<ubottu> cde (source: cde): package everything required to execute a Linux command on another computer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1+git9-g551e54d-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 135 kB, installed size 846 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<implite> sorry
<mr_boo> i tried the command iwlist your_interface scan where my interface has the id of "0280" but it just said that the device didn't support scanning
<mr_boo> my wireless card shows up with the lspci -nn command
<mr_boo> but the nm-applet shows no wireless support
<mr_boo> i'm considering installing ubuntu instead of lubuntu on this old laptop
<leftyfb> mr_boo: iwconfig  ... that's how you can find your wifi name to use with iwlist
<leftyfb> usually starts with wlp or wlan
<jikz> hi guys..
<mr_boo> thanks leftyfb
<jikz> just trying to install few packages using apt..
<jikz> i am getting certificate verification error..
<jikz> i am not able to get around this..
<leftyfb> jikz: post your command and output to pastebin
<mr_boo> leftyfb: the command gave me "no wireless extentions"
<leftyfb> mr_boo: what was the interface name?
<jikz> https://pastebin.com/0mHYRuzz
<mr_boo> leftyfb: Broadcom Limited BCM4312
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> mr_boo: iwconfig  ... that's how you can find your wifi name to use with iwlist
<leftyfb> usually starts with wlp or wlan
<mr_boo> leftyfb: but iwconfig only replies "no wireless extention"
<leftyfb> jikz: try changing the URL from in.archive.ubuntu.com to us.archive.ubuntu.com. I understand it might not be closer, but this is to troubleshoot the issue
<jikz> leftyfb, thanks. let me check.
<leftyfb> mr_boo: try installing the latest kernel: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<mr_boo> leftyfb: i am on lubuntu btw
<leftyfb> mr_boo: irrelevant
<jikz> leftyfb, its the same with US as well.
<jikz> https://pastebin.com/a1M8N2mZ
<leftyfb> jikz: how new is this install? I'd suggest reinstalling
<mr_boo> leftyfb: i think i'll install ubuntu instead
<leftyfb> mr_boo: that will not help you
<leftyfb> mr_boo: you'll more than likely have the same issue
<mr_boo> leftyfb: what is the likely cause of the issue?
<leftyfb> jikz: you could try http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21181231/server-certificate-verification-failed-cafile-etc-ssl-certs-ca-certificates-c
<leftyfb> mr_boo: lack of properly loaded drivers
<leftyfb> mr_boo: if you install the kernel I suggested, it might have the driver
<mr_boo> leftyfb: but why is the device listed in "lspci -nn" ?
<KristijanZic> Need assistance. I've installed the light-themes_16.10+17.10.20170515.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb from omgubuntu.co.uk to my 17.04 and the theme got broken because some apps in ubuntu use toolbar instead of headerbar. When I want to delete the light-themes package it also wants to delete the ubuntu-artwork and ubuntu-desktop packages. What should I do?
<leftyfb> mr_boo: because it's a device. There's just no proper drivers for it loaded
<mr_boo> leftyfb: this is an old laptop
<leftyfb> mr_boo: and?
<freakynl> Anyone see anything wrong with this crontab line? The file doesn't appear. It's added to root's crontab. */5 * * * * /bin/echo `/bin/date +%Y%m%d%H%M%S` `/usr/bin/awk 'NR==2' /proc/net/netstat` >> /data/logs/netstat.log
<mr_boo> leftyfb: dell inspiron 1545
<leftyfb> mr_boo: are you going to try the new kernel or not?
<leftyfb> freakynl: I would put all that into a script and call that with cron
<mr_boo> leftyfb: i've installed the latest lubuntu on this machine
<jikz> leftyfb, aah.. a developer is already working on this and the installation is couple of months old..
<leftyfb> mr_boo: are you going to try the new kernel I suggested or not?
<mr_boo> leftyfb: lets do that then
<jikz> i dont' think i can re-install..
<leftyfb> jikz: why not?
<mr_boo> leftyfb: the lubuntu is the newest btw
<mr_boo> leftyfb: also gonna be hard to download stuff on that laptop since it has no connection
<leftyfb> mr_boo: uname -a        # that will tell you the kernel you are running
<implite> KristijanZic: Package light-themes_16.10+17.10.20170515.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb does not exist in zesty
<leftyfb> mr_boo: plug in ethernet
<leftyfb> implite: correct, he got it from OMG Ubuntu
<jikz> leftyfb, when you say re-install i have to re-install from scratch?
<KristijanZic> implite: I've got it from omgubuntu.co.uk
<jikz> leftyfb, can we not disable this ssl verification?
<leftyfb> jikz: that is what I would suggest. Since you're running 14.04. 16.04 is the latest LTS release. Or try the suggestions from the link from google I sent you.
<jikz> leftyfb, :) 14.04 is also LTS :)
<azmarco> some jazzy music for you https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae0nwSv6cTU
<implite> bbl
<leftyfb> azmarco: not on-topic
<mr_boo> leftyfb: "4.10-019 generic" kernel
<leftyfb> mr_boo: oh, you're running 17.04
<mr_boo> leftyfb: yes
<leftyfb> mr_boo: are you able to plug in ethernet?
<mr_boo> gonna try leftyfb
<KristijanZic> Why is for example nautilus using title bar + tool bar instead of header bar? How do I make it use header bar? If I make or install the affected apps to use headerbar, that should probably fix my theming issue
<nobitanobi> where is the crontab for user root?
<nobitanobi> in /var/spool/cron I don't see any root folder
<leftyfb> mr_boo: if so, try installing bcmwl-kernel-source and reboot
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: sudo crontab -e
<scottjl> nobitanobi: then one isn't set up for root yet
<leftyfb> scottjl: there should always be a default in /var/spool/crontab/crontabs/root ....
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: but you should not edit that directly. Use sudo crontab -e
<scottjl> hmm i don't have a clean system to check.
<nobitanobi> # Chef Name: haproxy_log
<nobitanobi> 15 * * * * logrotate /etc/logrotate.d/haproxy
<nobitanobi> interesting. Why when I run `sudo crontab -l -u root` I see: ^
<nobitanobi> sorry, wrong pasting
<KristijanZic> ok, I don't want to enable csd, I won't be able to use HUD then. Back to the how do I revert the theme back?
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: don't bother with -u root, just sudo crontab -e
<leftyfb> or -l to list, not edit
<nobitanobi> same thing, I see it - but I don't see a root folder in /var/spool/cron
<nobitanobi> the reason I am asking where the file is, because for some reason that cron is not running, but I am able to run `sudo logrotate /etc/logrotate.d/haproxy` manually
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: there's not supposed to be a root folder in /var/spool/cron. Just edit your cron with sudo crontab -e
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: sudo crontab -l
<leftyfb> will list cron for root
<nobitanobi> yep, and is listing this:
<nobitanobi> # Chef Name: haproxy_log
<nobitanobi> 15 * * * * logrotate /etc/logrotate.d/haproxy
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: if it's not working, start troubleshooting by looking in /var/log/syslog or your haproxy logs
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: great, you have a cron for root
<nobitanobi> well, I know the command is working because I can run it manually by doing: `sudo logrotate /etc/logrotate.d/haproxy`
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: that's also not how logrotate is supposed to work
<nobitanobi> how come?
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: /etc/logrotate.d/
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/07/logrotate-examples
<leftyfb> from google
<nobitanobi> @leftyfb I have logrotate running on a daily basis, but I want to run that specific haproxy logs hourly
<nobitanobi> why don't you think is how it's supposed to work?
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: edit /etc/logrotate.d/haproxy and put in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24605100/
<nobitanobi> done
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: unless you're trying to get the logs written every hour, as opposed to daily for every hour ... then sure, do it your way
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: either way, look through syslog and your haproxy logs to troubleshoot your cron
<EDAKIRI> I am running Zesty. Where is a repository with a more recent or more stable (4.9) Linux (kernel)?  Zesty crashes frequently. -- which can by why i disappear, but i will check the logs.
<nobitanobi> even if I put hourly in there haproxy, I don't have anything that makes it run hourly (any cron), that's why I added the cron to make it run hourly
<nobitanobi> leftyfb: makes sense? Adding hourly in /etc/logrotate.d/haproxy doesn't take effect if there is no cron to be run hourly
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: see my last posts
<jikz> is it possible to get the certificate in pem format so that I can append them in the crt file..?
<jikz> that way i can get the packages installation verified?
<jikz> re-installation is not going to help me..
<jikz> what do you think?
<leftyfb> jikz: why do you think reinstalling ubuntu (preferably 16.04) isn't going to help you? Your system is in a broken state. It didn't get installed like that.... not from an official iso that is
<nobitanobi> leftyfb: I guess I am not following, sorry. I wanted to have a cron, to run hourly that specific haproxy logrotate. Even if I add `hourly` to the haproxy logroate, it won't run, because the logrotate is configured to run daily
<leftyfb> I get it
<leftyfb> my last posts mean I get it
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: look through syslog and your haproxy logs to troubleshoot your cron
<nobitanobi> ok
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: also, it will only rotate logs as specified in your config, not before the configured time no matter how many times you run it
<leftyfb> if you specify hourly and it ran and rotated at 2pm, an you run it at 2:30, it won't do anything
<nobitanobi> right - I added hourly in that haproxy logrotate too, but without a cron it wouldn't check it hourly. I am going to check the syslog logs
<nobitanobi> thanks leftyfb
<jikz> leftyfb, he is using few application which is not compatible with 16.04
<jikz> so we need to have this in 14.04
<leftyfb> jikz: that doesn't seem right. Not many things will run on 14.04 and not 16.04. Unless they're custom and outdated
<jikz> leftyfb, trust me it was from genuine iso.. and he is on php5.3 which is still in lts.. so we cannot upgrade to 16.04 as his php will get upgraded as well.
<jikz> so we needed to preserve..
<nobitanobi> leftyfb: I found something! "No MTA installed, discarding output" when trying to run the cron
<jikz> is there any other way?
<leftyfb> jikz: if your application only runs on php5 and not php7, then the application needs to be upgraded.
<momomo> when it comes to scaling a website from too much load ... how do one scale and place one server in china, one in usa , on in europe to provide a better experience ... doesn't all requests have to go at one IP first ? like does Facebook manage all their traffic using the same IP address? Facebook.com .. or can one say, if you are in usa use this server, ...
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: put this at the end of your cron line: > /dev/null 2>&1
<nobitanobi> let me see how to do that with the chef recipe :)
<leftyfb> momomo: your question is off-topic from Ubuntu support
<nobitanobi> should I output it into a log, to see what might be going on?
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: I would start with sudo crontab -e to test it
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: sure
<nobitanobi> k - I'm going to do this `15 * * * * logrotate /etc/logrotate.d/haproxy >> /var/log/triage_cron.log`
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: logrotate /etc/logrotate.d/haproxy >> /var/log/triag_cron.log 2>&1
<one808> 你好
<leftyfb> one808: /join #ubuntu-cn
<one808> leftyfb: Oh
<kallesbar> mvvvv: Hi, have still the nvidia problem. When trying to install nvidia-367 driver it always instaal somethin on nvidia-375 and ends up black screen. How to avoid that?
<mvvvv> kallesbar, why do you want 367 ?
<MrMeeseeks> kallesbar: configure x properly
<kallesbar> as far i know it latest propriatery driver on 16.04.2 LTS
<leftyfb> kallesbar: nvidia-libopencl1-375 is the latest
<leftyfb> kallesbar: you can tell by the later number
<leftyfb> sorry, nvidia-375
<leftyfb> not libopencl
<leftyfb> kallesbar: sudo apt-get install nvidia-375
<kallesbar> leftyfb: shoud I try to install nvidia-375?
<kallesbar> leftyfb: ok I try that
<nobitanobi> leftyfb: we have something :) `/bin/sh: 1: logrotate: not found`
<leftyfb>  /usr/sbin/logrotate
<nobitanobi> :) let's see! leftyfb thanks a lot for the lessons
<mr_boo> had to borrow the ethernet cable leftyfb
<kallesbar_> leftyfb: W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin for module i915
<kallesbar_> leftyfb: ends up that message
<leftyfb> kallesbar_: are you sure you have an nvidia chipset?
<kallesbar_> leftyfb: yes
<kallesbar_> leftyfb: Card-2: NVIDIA GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M]
<leftyfb> kallesbar_: can you paste all of your terminal to pastebin?
<nobitanobi> leftyfb: that did it!
<nobitanobi> thanks a lot
<Zalabaslea> :-)
<mvvvv> kallesbar_, why don't you use the screen "proprietary drivers" from the system parameters of ubuntu ?
<nobitanobi> how come cron didn't have access to `logrotate`?
<leftyfb> nobitanobi: it doesn't have a $PATH by default
<kallesbar> mvvvv: I like to, but how?
<mr_boo> leftyfb: either "sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-*" or "sudo apt-get update" did it
<mvvvv> kallesbar, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/install-proprietary-graphics-drivers-ubuntu-fedora-linux/
<mr_boo> anyway many thanks leftyfb
<Guest14523> I need help
<leftyfb> Guest14523: you will not get help unless you ask a question
<jnewt_> how do i snap windows to the side of a monitor when i have two monitors and dragging to the edge between the two?
<leftyfb> jnewt_: try CTRL+<SUPER>+LEFT
<jnewt_> <SUPER> is "windows key" right?  doesn't work
<leftyfb> jnewt_: are you trying to snap it to the right of a monitor that is to the left of the other monitor?
<jnewt_> yeah
<jnewt_> had to use win+arrow on windows, but doesn't work on ubuntu.
<nacc> jnewt_: fwiw, works fine here
<leftyfb> works fine here as well
<leftyfb> on a dual monitor configuration
<RonWhoCares> I just did a fresh install with Ubuntu 16.04.  My computer isn't sensing the things plugged into my USB powered hub.  Are there steps I can take to resolve this?
<sslow> hi everybody
<rud0lf> hi
<jnewt_> ah crap.  i have ubuntu mate, any you guys probably have unity, so it's probably broken on the mate de not
<jnewt_> should have lead with that
<nacc> jnewt_: gnome, but sure
<rud0lf> i have ubuntu xfce
<leftyfb> jnewt_: i'm not running Unity and it works, but it is gnome classic
<sslow> has anyone successfully connected an external tv-monitor to his own laptop via hdmi?
<rud0lf> i tried in on live usb and fell in love with
<leftyfb> jnewt_: but yes, mate has it's own way of doing things ... i'm sure you can configure it somewhere
<nacc> rud0lf: do you see messages about devices being added in `dmesg` when you plug things into your hub?
<leftyfb> sslow: ys
<leftyfb> sslow: yes
<nacc> rud0lf: sorry, not for you
<rud0lf> np
<nacc> RonWhoCares: do you see messages about devices being added in `dmesg` when you plug things into your hub?
<sslow> the first time even if the resolution was not so good it worked
<sslow> the second time, the imagine on tv started to "jump" , now it's completely black even if ubuntu still recognizes an external tv attached
<RonWhoCares> it started this time
<RonWhoCares> weird
<RonWhoCares> I guess my question should be why is this "hit and miss"
<nacc> RonWhoCares: external hubs can be underpowered if only over usb
<nacc> RonWhoCares: and thus devices aren't actually being exposed
<RonWhoCares> ok
<sslow> maybe it could be helpful to know that i've got a geforce gr 520mx as video-card
<nacc> RonWhoCares: without logs, it's impossible to debug, unfortunately
<RonWhoCares> It is a powered hub, although I am waiting for the proper plug to arrive.  You are suggesting this will resolve itself
<nacc> RonWhoCares: would be my guess, yeah, drviing multiple devices over USB doesn't tend to work great (ime)
<sslow> errate corrige : geforce GT
<mehdi> hello
<kallesbar> mvvvv: I have kde desktop and there is not that additinal drivers tab??? Mentioned that document.
<mehdi> hhhhhhhhh
<RonWhoCares> nacc: I won't worry about it until after I get the new plug
<RonWhoCares> tyhanks
<nacc> RonWhoCares: seems reasonable
<mvvvv> kallesbar, don't you have a kubuntu-driver-manager ?
<Jon30> hey guys, i want to setup an ubuntu server that automatically backups a remote drive on a windows server machine. Can someone please recommend a utility for that?
<kallesbar> mvvvv: yes i have, buut seems it can't find nothing. Ruunning it just
<mvvvv> kallesbar, ok so try command ubuntu-drivers
<mvvvv> kallesbar, try : sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<leftyfb> Jon30: you could use samba/cifs to mount the drive to backup or run an ssh/rsync server on windows and use rsync to backup
<kallesbar> mvvvv: running it seems to install nvidia-381
<sslow> any hint?
<mvvvv> kallesbar, I guess you have add this ppa : ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<kallesbar> mvvvv: yes i have
<mvvvv> kallesbar, it should be fine
<suheri> hi everyone...
<Devrim> I just updated packages on my ubuntu 16.04 box and now I'm getting this error when I do apt-get update/upgrade
<Devrim> N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<scottjl> Devrim: yeah. dupe files. just delete it
<scottjl> it has a few additional comment lines. blah.
<Devrim> scottjl the diff looks like this
<Devrim> https://paste.kthnxbai.xyz/?12ec715ad1eae62b#ccAkmF34zaPzvMnvSm83bIkJqgNKfR8VxnWTRm9/jxw=
<kallesbar> mvvvv: it's installed. Should I try boot?
<mvvvv> kallesbar, yes
<Devrim> 50unattended-upgrades vs 50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist
<scottjl> if you really want to keep it either merge the changes or copy it over your old one and delete the dist
<Devrim> I'm not sure what it is so can't make the call to merge it or not. your advice is to just delete it? :p
<Devrim> as long as my ubuntu box keeps working :D
<scottjl> well i nuked mine on 100 or so boxes.
<Devrim> kk, will delete it then :)
<Devrim> ty
<scottjl> it will probably happen again when they change the file again
<Aprexer> Where can I get the download for ubuntu i686
<Zalabaslea> hi
<scottjl> pirate bay?
<Zalabaslea> ubuntu.com
<Aprexer> It's not on there
<Aprexer> My aspire 3000 requires it
<Zalabaslea> yes it is
<Zalabaslea> check google
<Zalabaslea> ubuntu.com works for me
<Aprexer> only x86 is on there.
<Zalabaslea> and you want x86
<Aprexer> I need it for i686
<Zalabaslea> eh i686
<scottjl> you want x86_64
<Zalabaslea> no
<scottjl> sigh
<Zalabaslea> he said i686.. its there too
<Zalabaslea> i assure you, check it
<oerheks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Zalabaslea> thanks
<oerheks> Aprexer, i686 = x86
<scottjl> what's the point in giving people answers if they're just going to tell you "no" ?
<kallesbar> mvvvv: It seems to be stuck again
<Zalabaslea> too much info
<Zalabaslea> check wikipedia
<oerheks> scottjl, what is the point answering that?
<Zalabaslea> well................ maybe they are on a hurry
<scottjl> no
<Zalabaslea> yes / no / maybe
<Zalabaslea> I use ubuntu 14.04
<Zalabaslea> updated to 16.06 but net down
<Zalabaslea> eh 16.04
 * dan hello
<Zalabaslea> hey dan
<Aprexer> This kernal requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i686 CPU.
<mimo> kello
<tgm4883> Aprexer: you grabbed the x86_64 ISO then
<oerheks> Aprexer, there is a i386 version, use that
<leftyfb> Aprexer: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<Aprexer> ok thanks
<leftyfb> Aprexer: that is for your pc
<mimo> anybody else
<leftyfb> Aprexer: i386 is the same as i686 as far as the iso goes
<Aprexer> Found my old aspire 3000 so wanted to renew it.
<mvvvv> kallesbar, how long are you using ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ? maybe you should remove it then remove nvidia-380 then re-apply ubuntu-drivers
<leftyfb> Aprexer: btw, it's spelled kernel, not kernal
<mimo> qq
<mimo> 359901007
<leftyfb> mimo: can we help you with something?
<kallesbar> mvvvv: can't remember, but probably right after start
<mimo> how canichange language
<mvvvv> kallesbar, if you are not using one of the latest nvidia card you don't need it
<leftyfb> mimo: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/session-language.html
<kallesbar> mvvvv: yes I know now. My bad to start using it
<mimo> oh!thanks
<webly> hi
<webly> I installed the bind9 package in Ubuntu
<webly> What is its service/systemd unit name?
<webly> I can't find it
<webly> I want to start the bind9 service in Ubuntu.
<scottjl> should be systemctl start bind9.service
<webly> scottjl: interestingly I cannot find it with service command
<scottjl> systemctl | grep bind
<oerheks> sudo systemctl enable bind9 && sudo systemctl start bind9 ... maybe you want sudo ufw allow Bind9 too https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-bind-as-a-private-network-dns-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Zalabaslea> bind9... hmmm
<Zalabaslea> why you need 53 open?
<Zalabaslea> yes thats it
<BlenderProXpwned> I'm trying to identify the chipset of my ethernet card, I got the vendor ID and product ID listed on my askubuntu forum thread https://askubuntu.com/questions/915872/need-to-correctly-install-netgear-network-pccard-fa510-on-xubuntu-16-04/916810#916810 in order to install the right driver as right now is pretty pretty slow
<oerheks> BlenderProXpwned, again: bad chipset
<oerheks> good luck with that
<BlenderProXpwned> oerheks, really so I'm done?
<oerheks> BlenderProXpwned, i have no other answer, yes, it was broken back then, and never fixed
<BlenderProXpwned> oerheks, wow you have good memory
<oerheks> Not that much users with xp in their name ;-)
<Zalabaslea> ;-)
<Zalabaslea> my mom is dead
<Zalabaslea> can you stop please winking
<Zalabaslea> car accident.....
<oerheks> Zalabaslea, sorry to hear that, please keep this channel free for support.
<Zalabaslea> ohay. thanks.
<kallesbar> mvvvv: I got back to laptop. ppa removed and now autoinstall.ok
<gzunder> anyone here using xrdp? how the hell do i make it ask me for a password before making the rdp connection ?
<oerheks> gzunder, don't store it in you keyring?
<gzunder> oerheks: ... i just want to be asked for a password before seeing the login that xrdp makes
<gzunder> like... rdp password, not systtem password
<kallesbar> mvvvv: now it installed 375
<oerheks> gzunder, so you want a password before it asks for a password .. never seen/heard of that before.
<kallesbar> mvvvv: complained that possible missing firmware
<gzunder> oerheks: when i connect to a windows machine for example, it doesnt connect the RDP unless i provide it with a user/pass... When i rdp to xrdp it connects and then it shows me a prompt to login
<gzunder> oerheks:  in short i want to stop it before even showing that login screen (if possible)
<mvvvv> kallesbar, about i915 ? it should not be a problem
<kallesbar> mvvvv: yes that was it
<scottjl> gzunder: https://linux.die.net/man/5/xrdp.ini ?
<scottjl> put your pw in a ini file?
<gzunder> scottjl: yeah had a look there... didnt help
<mvvvv> kallesbar, are you on a skylake ?
<scottjl> oh well. was a guess. i don't use xrdp
<kallesbar> mvvvv: no
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> 16.04LTS ships a 4.4. kernel and Xorg 1.1.8. I need 4.5 and 1.1.9 for a specific setup. any way to get this without leaving LTS? apart from "compile yourself"
<DexterF> kernel I wouldn't mind, Xorg, then...
<mvvvv> kallesbar, what is your processor ?
<mvvvv> kallesbar, can you paste the exact messages ?
<oerheks> DexterF, it would probably give issues, if you took zesty xorg for xenial https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server ... maybe you can build it yourself?
<oerheks> i would upgrade, your issue is unreasonable
<MentallyRetired> omfg I'm using mIRC for the first time in about 17 years
<DexterF> mIRC still exists? :D
<MentallyRetired> right?
<MentallyRetired> nothing has changed
<oerheks> MentallyRetired, so do you have an ubuntu support Q?
<MentallyRetired> I do. I'm not in ubuntu at the moment but I was having trouble getting my 34" ultrawide to run at full resolution
<DexterF> oerheks, I deviated from LTS too often to find ut the hard way I should not have, and 18.04 is a bit too far away. well, I'll see if I find a repos
<kallesbar> mvvvv: this is my desktop running ubuntu on vm. The problematic laptop seems to stuck again
<MentallyRetired> I could run it at a slightly lower res but not native. google didn't help much, but I may be searching for the wrong thing. any guidance would be appreciated
<MentallyRetired> razer blade stealth is the laptop, LG 34UC88-B is the monitor
<MentallyRetired> onboard intel graphics. all the support i found was for nvidia :(
<mvvvv> kallesbar, https://askubuntu.com/questions/811453/w-possible-missing-firmware-for-module-i915-bpo-when-updating-initramfs/811487
<oerheks> MentallyRetired, systemsettings > monitors, any option to change the resolution there?
<MentallyRetired> yeah, it gives me a nice selection of resolutions
<MentallyRetired> if I select the (recommended) resolution, 3440x1440, the monitor just goes black
<MentallyRetired> and says no signal
<MentallyRetired> anything less than native and it runs
<DexterF> MentallyRetired, which intle cpu?
<Kompliziert_> hello
<Kompliziert_> i need some help with creating an zfs pool with encryption
<MentallyRetired> @dexterF core i7 7500U
<arooni> what should permissions be for ~/.local ?
<DexterF> MentallyRetired, displayport?
<MentallyRetired> HDMI
<DexterF> MentallyRetired, can hdmi crank out 60fps at 34x14..? might be that xou need a reasonable modeline for 30 fps. I'd try DP if possible
<MentallyRetired> hmm
<oerheks> arooni, drwxrwxr-x   .local  so it is 775
<MentallyRetired> I mean, it works on windows in native res
<DexterF> MentallyRetired, ok. ubuntu version?
<MentallyRetired> 16.04
<MentallyRetired> not sure what build
<MentallyRetired> downloaded last week. lol
<DexterF> MentallyRetired, bit before the 34". maybe the intel video driver is not quite up to it yet
<MentallyRetired> maybe
<DexterF> MentallyRetired, I'd try a 17.10 live stick
<MentallyRetired> oh nice idea
<arooni> thanks oerheks
<MentallyRetired> I'll give that a go
<DexterF> or search its version combined with "3440x1440"
<MentallyRetired> slight inconvenience to run it at less than native res
<MentallyRetired> :)
<MentallyRetired> new to ubuntu tho, so far its pretty good
<MentallyRetired> I use it headless all the time for web development but never as a desktop
<kallesbar> mvvvv: wait a sec I think its Skylake
<mvvvv> kallesbar, ok so the link I gave you should help you
<DexterF> MentallyRetired, new to ubuntu or linux in general?
<kallesbar> mvvvv: yes I read it
<MentallyRetired> DexterF both kinda. I've used linux for years in passing, only got into ubuntu server stuff in the last year or so
<BlenderProXpwned> :)
<arooni> question: i'm trying to get vim setup with a python plugin.  my vim has +python3 ;; and i have python3 3.5.2 and python 2 2.7.11 ;; yet it doesnt seem to run
<leftyfb> sup arooni
<arooni> hellllllllllllllllllllo :)
<DexterF> MentallyRetired, well, since video drivers are linked to the kernel and to the Mesa libs etc you cannot just replace the video driver with a later version, at least not intel. How ever nv/amd do it with the binary drivers. one of linux' key weaknesses regarding desktop usability imo.
<pavlos> arooni: does this help? https://www.fullstackpython.com/vim.html
<DexterF> asking in the intel video channel probbaly is worth a shot, too. #intel-gfx I think
<hashwagon> I'm looking for a catch-all command to flush an IP from either 1 of 3 network devices, but not to fail if two don't exist. Any thoughs on this? Such as: ip addr flush {eth0,eth1,eth2}.
<leftyfb> hashwagon: you could write  script that would check first
<leftyfb> hashwagon: you could look through /sys/class/net/*
<hashwagon> Ah, that's a good idea thanks.
<nacc> hashwagon: `echo "ip addr flush eth"{0\|\|,1\|\|,2}` ?
<nacc> hashwagon: bash manipulation :)
<nacc> hashwagon: not sure what you specifically mean, though, by "either 1 of 3" "two don't exist"
<ZenBook3> Hello... just bought an Asus Zenbook 3... no CD, no USB, kind of nothing, just wifi... Yes, I'd probably share your views on these points, but now I want to install Ubuntu. Probably from Windows. I kind of remember there used to be a .exe installer. Is that still the case? What is thebest way to install Ubuntu in such case? :)
<ducasse> ZenBook3: that installer ('wubi') is no longer developed/used.
<ZenBook3> thanks ducasse. What would you recommend, then?
<akik> ZenBook3: probably virtualbox
<akik> ZenBook3: it doesn't have any usb ports?
<ZenBook3> nah, I mean.... I'm wiping Windows entirely, don't want it at all, so I need a full install
<hashwagon> nacc: So I'd be looking to run this on systems would have one of three network devices showing up as eno1, eth0 or enp9s0. I searching for a way to flush the IP of whatever device exists.
<akik> ZenBook3: can you disconnect the storage device? put it into another machine, install, move
<hashwagon> Sorry, I can't seem to type well today haha ^ Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
<ZenBook3> some USB-c, but turns out they don't ship the adapter anymore, so I will probably need to order one, at some point (or leave without, in case I can manage just with the wifi)
<akik> ZenBook3: ah ok so you're not faced with windows future. just need to buy some more stuff
<ZenBook3> I might be able to do that. Not sure, as I haven't opened it yet. It's all so tiny-tiny-tiny... the smallest laptop I've ever seen, and I'd prefer to avoid opening it at this point, if there are alternative ways
<nacc> hashwagon: does not passing any dev cause it to complain no device was passed?
<ZenBook3> nono, no windows future... :)
<hashwagon> nacc: If I run straight up ip addr flush I get Flush requires arguments
<ZenBook3> I gave it a try after not using it for so many years. Still terrible. Wifi driver disconnects, new nonsense, keep saying no every 2 seconds it asks to share something new with Microsoft... :D
<nacc> hashwagon: what version of ubuntu?
<hashwagon> this is 16.04 server
<leftyfb> ZenBook3: get the usb-c adapter and install from usb
<hashwagon> running on two different systems and also vm's so that's where I'm getting different network devices
<nacc> hashwagon: oh i see, flush explicitly reqquires arguments
<leftyfb> ZenBook3: or get a usb-c ethernet adapter and build your own tftp server and do a pxe/network install
<nacc> hashwagon: it's really trivial to just iterate on the `ip a` output, i'd think
<sslow> hi everybody again!
<sslow> has anyone ever experienced any issues connecting an external monitor to a laptop via hdmi ?
<lotuspsychje> sslow: best way to get your issue solved, is ask in channel with all your details
<lotuspsychje> !details | sslow
<ubottu> sslow: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<cloudbud> I am getting apt-key command not found
<leftyfb> cloudbud: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<cloudbud> leftyfb : how to check that ?
<leftyfb> cloudbud: cat /etc/issue
<sslow> lotuspsychje its very simple evene though my ubuntu 14.04 recognizes an external monitor ,this keeps on give me no signal message
<lotuspsychje> sslow: have you tryed with xrandr --auto ?
<leftyfb> sslow: you should update/reinstall with 16.04. You might have better luck
<sslow> no i've never tried
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | sslow
<ubottu> sslow: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | sslow or install this
<ubottu> sslow or install this: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-2 (zesty), package size 50 kB, installed size 309 kB
<cloudbud> Leftyfb : its Debian GNU/Linux 8 \n \l
<sslow> i can't as i don't want run the risk to come across some compatibilty issue with some software i'm running
<leftyfb> cloudbud: try #debian
<sslow> ok
<leftyfb> cloudbud: you're not running ubuntu
<sslow> let's try arandr then
<sslow> i'gonna keep you updated
<leftyfb> cloudbud: since you're not running ubuntu, you probably won't have apt-key available to you
<hashwagon> nacc: I need to get better with regex and scripting. Starting a 7 hour course on Linux Academy ha
<lotuspsychje> sslow: hdmi cable is working also?
<sslow> yes sir
<cloudbud> leftyfb : can i install it ?
<leftyfb> hashwagon: Can you install ubuntu? yes. Can you install apt-key (apt) from ubuntu on top of debian, I would not recommend it
<nacc> leftyfb: for cloudbud ?
<leftyfb> sorry, yes
<leftyfb> cloudbud: ^
<cloudbud> nacc leftyfb : no on debian
<cloudbud> ?
<cloudbud> can i install that apt-key
<leftyfb> cloudbud: I would not recommend it.
<leftyfb> cloudbud: whatever it is you're trying to accomplish with apt-key, you should see support for in #debian.
<cloudbud> leftyfb : executing the command :
<cloudbud> curl --silent https://app.stackdriver.com/RPM-GPG-KEY-stackdriver |apt-key add -
<cloudbud> its not working
<leftyfb> cloudbud: whatever it is you're trying to accomplish with apt-key, you should see support for in #debian.
<nacc> cloudbud: you understand you are in the ubuntu support channel but not running ubuntu?
<cloudbud> no body is replyting thr
<leftyfb> cloudbud: why not install ubuntu?
<mutante> in general, i would not  do anything  that involves  "curl .. | local command"
<cloudbud> no
<leftyfb> cloudbud: ok, good luck. Please seek support from #debian or with the Debian documentation or google.
<croz> Also, is it easy to install GNOME? I saw they're getting rid of Unity so should I just switch to GNOME now?
<lotuspsychje> croz: 18.04 will have gnome by default
<croz> whens tht coming out
<leftyfb> croz: that is up to you. Unity will be supported for another 4 years on 16.04.
<leftyfb> croz: 18.04 = 2018 / April
<lotuspsychje> croz: its your own choice to try 17.10 alpha2 or install ubuntu-gnome right now
<akik> croz: you can install the ubuntu-gnome-desktop package
<leftyfb> I would not recommend trying 17.10 unless you're finding/fixing bugs
<sslow> we're making progress as the immage of my desktop appeared on tv coming and going for some seconds and then disappearing with the no signal message
<croz> akik is it a simple process? im a noob
<croz> and have a HiDPI display too. 4k 15"
<croz> GTX 1050 just wanna be sure nothing is broken. Dell XPS 15 9650
<akik> croz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop, then logout and log back in selecting the gnome session
<leftyfb> sslow: what software are you running that you think might not be compatible with 16.04
<sslow> gns3
<root> hey whats up
<leftyfb> sslow: gns3 is in 16.04
<croz> wow that simple? dont need a dm or anything? any other windows manager u recommend over gnome?
<leftyfb> version 0.8.7-2
<sslow> i know
<leftyfb> croz: it's personal preference
<sslow> but i've experienced some issus with 16.04 on my desktop
<psychoticwarrior> what up
<akik> croz: the package system will handle the dependencies
<sslow> that's why i was forced to use my laptop with 14.04
<nacc> sslow: 'some issues'? details please.
<leftyfb> sslow: You'd be better off diagnosing issues with 16.04 as opposed to the ones you're having with 14.04
<sslow> leftyfb you're definetely right
<psychoticwarrior> i have 16.04 what are you experiencing
<leftyfb> they're gone
<phos1> No matter what i set in my htaccess, my images and content are always coming back with an expires of 10 hours. How do I change that? Ubunut 14
<cloudbud> then how to accomplish leftyfb : the curl command brings a key can i add it manually and where to add it ?
<nacc> cloudbud: you are not on ubuntu, we can't support you here
<leftyfb> phos1: did you install and enable the rewrite module?
<leftyfb> cloudbud: You are not running Ubuntu. You will not get help here. I already told you, get help in #debian or from Debian documentation online at debian.org or from google
<phos1> leftyfb: Yes, and rewrite is working as I”m running drupal and clean URL’s are working
<leftyfb> phos1: look through logs, make sure your .htaccess has the correct permissions
<psychoticwarrior> go to the var directory and look through issues
<qswz> excuse me, pretty noob, can't I do `foo = 2` in a bar.sh file? it complains about 'foo' command not found
<leftyfb> qswz: foo=2
<qswz> ahh thanks
<leftyfb> qswz: there's lots of tutorials online for bash/shell scripting
<qswz> yea, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow__> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<lotuspsychje> tnx Jack_Sparrow__ usefull trigger
<Jack_Sparrow__> np
<EriC^^> qswz: no spaces allowed
<qswz> yep, too used to do it :)
<admins_> ha
<admins_> iaiiai
<john_doe_jr> How do u deal w/ a file path that has a space in it on a crontab file?
<nacc> john_doe_jr: escape the space (\ )
<leftyfb> john_doe_jr: double quotes, escape character, put it in a script with the same or just rename the file
<nacc> leftyfb: more complete answer ftw :)
<leftyfb> john_doe_jr: also, the first result on google for "cron filename with space" bring up the same answers
<leftyfb> they should really teach google in college
<john_doe_jr> leftyfb: tried escape character and quoting
<leftyfb> hell, grade school as well
<leftyfb> john_doe_jr: if the name of the file you're calling in cron has a space in it, rename the file
<john_doe_jr> leftyfb: it's Box Sync folder name
<leftyfb> john_doe_jr: then write a script that does the calling/escaping for you and call that in cron
<BlenderProXpwned> Can someone help me find the chipset of my network card? I have the product and vendor ids
<BlenderProXpwned> and a bunch of info from lspci
<Capprentice> the OUI shows who is the NIC manufacturer
<Capprentice> the MAC ID.
<leftyfb> BlenderProXpwned: lspci -vnn|grep -i net
<BlenderProXpwned> Capprentice, you mean netgear? I want to know the chipset
<akik> BlenderProXpwned: you didn't find the info in lspci?
<rose_> hello
<BlenderProXpwned> I'm gonna be answering from the laptop with rose as the nick
<osmik> O.o
<rose_> I have subsystem info do I need to give that out?
<leftyfb> rose_: post the output of "lspci -vnn|grep -i net" to pastebin
<kallesbar> hi, I still have problem where booting ends with black screen. It has something to do with nvidia 375 gpu driver, can anyone help me?
<rose_> I got the vendor and product id from lspci too wow
<rose_> leftyfb: k
<osmik> great.
<osmik> you can change it you know?
<osmik> i meant the 8078:8181 VGA etc.. for plugins..its not hard
<rose_> leftyfb: what is the pastebin website
<rose_> debian?
<leftyfb> rose_: pastebin.com
<rose_> leftyfb: http://txt.do/d9hin can't do it on pastebin my links2 doesn't support that site
<leftyfb> rose_: why do you need the chipset exactly?
<akik> rose_: that device is supported by the tulip kernel module
<rose_> leftyfb: to install it correctly
<rose_> akik: is running at 1mbit instead of 100
<akik> wow
<rose_> I tried setting autoneg off and speed link to 100 but stil slow
<rose_> still at 1mbit
<akik> rose_: can you see the info through ethtool?
<rose_> akik: I tried before wait
<leftyfb> ah
<leftyfb> you're MiguelFuller from yesterday
<rose_> akik: it just says Supports Wake-on: d
<rose_> Wake-on: d
<rose_> nothing else
<akik> rose_: the module includes a full_duplex option
<rose_> akik: by autoneg?
<leftyfb> rose_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<rose_> 16.04
<akik> rose_: you can tell options to kernel modules through modprobe (i.e. create /etc/modprobe.d/tulip.conf and add an options line there) have you tried another ethernet cable?
<rose_> my intefaces file for enp2s0 only has 2 lines for it auto and iface inet dhcp
<leftyfb> that's all you need
<leftyfb> rose_: lspci -knn | grep Net -A3
<rose_> akik: I will look
<rose_> leftyfb: wait
<durino> after a hiatus of many years I am getting back to Linux. I need to reacquaint myself with this new world (systemd, containers, what not). what is the best source for quality docs about ubuntu (as reference, I hold LWN in high esteem) ?
<rose_> leftyfb: http://txt.do/d9he6
<nacc> durino: well, i mean systemd and containers are not ubuntu specific
<akik> rose_: if you test the module option the line to add to /etc/modprobe.d/tulip.conf is "options tulip full_duplex=1"
<nacc> durino: so lwn is probably a good resource :)
<durino> nacc: noted, agreed
<rose_> leftyfb: for some reason is giving me some usb stuff where this card is pmcia, must be my usb2 pmcica card on stop of it
<leftyfb> rose_: sorry no idea. All I find online is someone from 3 days ago with your same issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/915872/need-to-correctly-install-netgear-network-pccard-fa510-on-xubuntu-16-04
<leftyfb> rose_: ignore that part about usb
<durino> nacc: changing the question. what is the best source of documentation about ubuntu ? wiki ?
<nacc> durino: wiki, help.ubuntu.com, forums, for server there is serverguide
<leftyfb> rose_: try installing the latest kernel: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 , reboot and see if it makes a differnce
<leftyfb> durino: google
<rose_> akik: can I set the speed manually too?
<durino> nacc: ty
<durino> leftyfb: ty
<akik> rose_: i don't think so but you can see the module options with "modinfo tulip"
<nacc> leftyfb: we try to not refer users to google :) (there's a bot faq specifying that we don't)
<akik> the tulip module is very old
<kallesbar> hi, I still have problem where booting ends with black screen. It has something to do with nvidia 375 gpu driver, can anyone help me?
<cloudbud> how to remove an added  repo curl -o /etc/apt/sources.list.d/stackdriver.list https://repo.stackdriver.com/jessie.list
<leftyfb> nacc: I always will. But I will first do the search myself to make sure it comes up fine. I'll either post a lmgtfy link with the correct search terms with the answer in the first few results or a link from the results directly. It's just a matter of learning HOW to search google properly.
<akik> kallesbar: did you test adding "nomodeset" kernel parameter?
<leftyfb> cloudbud: YOU WILL NOT GET HELP HERE WITH DEBIAN.
<cloudbud> its ubuntu now
<leftyfb> cloudbud: cat /etc/issue
<cloudbud> i added this want to remove this
<kallesbar> its already there needed it from the installation, now some update came coouple days ago
<leftyfb> cloudbud: please post the results from that file
<nacc> leftyfb: understood, just referring to !google
<cloudbud> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<kallesbar> akik: and promlem started
<akik> kallesbar: i wonder if you can downgrade the nvidia module?
<cloudbud> leftyfb
<leftyfb> cloudbud: you installed a fresh copy of a ubuntu from 6 releases ago?
<cloudbud> im using my office machine now
<akik> leftyfb: 14.04 is fully supported
<leftyfb> akik: I know
<cloudbud> repo curl -o /etc/apt/sources.list.d/stackdriver.list https://repo.stackdriver.com/jessie.list how to remove this
<kallesbar> akik: i have tried install nvidia-367 ex. but it still get something from nvidia-375 and booting fails
<rose_> akik: down where parm is? are those the only options?
<Pici> cloudbud: did you do anything after that?
<leftyfb> cloudbud: remove what? What is that exactly? What are you trying to do?
<cloudbud> i have added repo curl -o /etc/apt/sources.list.d/stackdriver.list https://repo.stackdriver.com/jessie.list
<Pici> cloudbud: did you do anything after that?
<leftyfb> cloudbud: you added that where?
<akik> rose_: yes those are the options for the kernel module. but if ethtool works with that device you could try setting the speed with it
<cloudbud> curl -o /etc/apt/sources.list.d/stackdriver.list https://repo.stackdriver.com/trusty.list
<cloudbud> just executd command
<leftyfb> cloudbud: repo is not a command
<leftyfb> ok
<kallesbar> akik: can only get it up when remove 375 driver
<leftyfb> cloudbud: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/stackdriver
<cloudbud> so i want to install stackdriver from trsyty
<cloudbud> then ?
<leftyfb> cloudbud: that's it, repo is gone
<cloudbud> then again add trysty one ???
<akik> kallesbar: i must been lucky then. i have nvidia cards but not that kind of problem
<leftyfb> cloudbud: I guess? If that's what you're going for
<leftyfb> cloudbud: you do know you need to do this with sudo or as root righT?
<kallesbar> akik: i have geforce m960
<leftyfb> cloudbud: otherwise you'll get permission denied trying to write to anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<akik> kallesbar: the log file for the x session is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. check if you see something there
<cloudbud> i should again execute curl -o /etc/apt/sources.list.d/stackdriver.list https://repo.stackdriver.com/trusty.list ?
<leftyfb> cloudbud: I don't know, what does the documentation tell you?
<cloudbud> it says no such file directory
<leftyfb> cloudbud: the documentation says "no such file directory"?
<cloudbud> no when i do rm
<kallesbar> akik: quite a lot. any specific to look
<leftyfb> cloudbud: then it was never written, because you probably didn't use sudo or run as root
<cloudbud> im roor
<leftyfb> roor?
<cloudbud> root
<leftyfb> https://cdn.meme.am/cache/instances/folder579/250x250/56958579.jpg
<akik> kallesbar: see what mode it's trying to set
<leftyfb> sorry, had to
<leftyfb> cloudbud: ok, move on then, add your trusty repo per the documentation
<akik> kallesbar: it says "Setting mode"
<akik> kallesbar: but if you know the previous version worked, i'd try to install it
<cloudbud> shall i execute rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/stackdriver.list ( appended list ) leftyfb ?
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> cloudbud: didn't we already go through this?
<kallesbar> akik: i had 375 already, but something update to came and now it do not work
<leftyfb> cloudbud: isn't that how you got "no such file directory"?
<cloudbud> no :|
<leftyfb> no what?
<leftyfb> cloudbud: just follow your documentation
<akik> kallesbar: you can find the apt logs in /var/log/apt/history.log if you want to see what changed
<BlenderProXpwned> akik, the full_duplex=1 option should autorun during boot right
<BlenderProXpwned> leftyfb, I'll try installing a dif kernel like you said
<kallesbar> akik: damn long log and I have done so much today to fix this. Can't find out anymore
<akik> BlenderProXpwned: when that kernel module is loaded
<anddam> rfkill on a 16.04 isn't storing the proper status on shutdown so on reboot I get a blocked wifi
<kallesbar_> akik: i have this in inxi output: isplay Server: X.Org 1.18.4 drivers: fbdev (unloaded: vesa) FAILED: nouveau
<anddam> this is unconvenient since this is a wifi headless machine, how can I debug the issue?
<akik> kallesbar_: inxi -Gx ?
<kallesbar_> inxi -Gx
<leftyfb> anddam: why do you need rfkill at all?
<akik> kallesbar_: looks like your nvidia module is not in use
<anddam> leftyfb: I don't, I found that there already when I setup the system
<leftyfb> anddam: I use wpa_supplicant ... works fine
<anddam> leftyfb: I mean I learned what that was since I wasn't able to turn the interface up with ip
<anddam> leftyfb: how are those related?
<ocn> hi there, i would like to install this package http://fping.org/ on ubuntu 14.04 LTS and was wondering what do i type in bash shell to install this?
<anddam> I use wpa_supplicant as wel
<kallesbar> akik: yes ofcourse it not. I had to remove nvidia driver 375 to boot it up. There is no nvidia driver at all
<anddam> leftyfb: ^
<anddam> well*
<akik> kallesbar: are you planning to use nouveau then?
<leftyfb> anddam: ok? Setup your wpasupplicant and /etc/network/interfaces properly and your machine will boot connected to your wifi just fine
<anddam> leftyfb: that's fase
<anddam> false
<anddam> geez, this keyboard with a broken key switch
<leftyfb> anddam: that is not false. I'm using it
<kallesbar> akik: i got only at moment 800x600, so something need to be done
<akik> kallesbar: maybe nouveau is disabled in /etc/modprobe.d/*
<kallesbar> akik: but not if it do not help
<BlenderProXpwned> leftyfb, why the hwe variant of the kernel? can't I just do upgrade to xubuntu
<anddam> leftyfb: what you mean is it works on your system, but expand that to a general statement is a hard jump. In fact I setup my wpa_supplicant, configured the interfaces file to use that with auto dhcp and it works *as long as I unlock the interface in rfkill first*
<anddam> leftyfb: I mean unless wpa_supplicant isn't aware of rfkil and able to unlock it on its own, that I couldn't find how to do
<omegarogue2> f you you do an install of kubuntu onto a usb instead of a harddrive would that be persistent?
<nacc> anddam: wpa_supplicant is of course unaware of rfkill
<omegarogue2> if*
<nacc> anddam: if you need to use rfkill all the time, i thnk your hardware is buggy
<Jordan_U> anddam: https://askubuntu.com/questions/673950/i-have-to-issue-rfkill-unblock-wifi-at-every-boot
<anddam> leftyfb: somehow rfkill isn't storing the proper value at shutdown, like it 's supposed to do per docs. I even went to the system dir where rfkill stores its configuration, and manually set the files, one per interface and per hw/sw variant
<anddam> on reboot it overrode those
<ioria> !info fping | ocn
<ubottu> ocn: fping (source: fping): sends ICMP ECHO_REQUEST packets to network hosts. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.15-1 (zesty), package size 28 kB, installed size 108 kB
<kallesbar> akik: its not there
<omegarogue2> f you you do an install of kubuntu onto a usb instead of a harddrive would that be persistent?
<omegarogue2> ?
<BlenderProXpwned> my box is doing some linux-firmware upgrade as part of the apt-get upgrade thing, you think that package contains updated drivers? like for sound and the nic
<anddam> Jordan_U: I've seen that and solutions with manual unblock on rc.local as well, that's not a "proper" solution tho'
<ioria> ocn, btw, that is a tarball , you need to decompress it and build it ... but the pkg it's in the ubuntu repo so install from it, unless you have a specific need
<anddam> oh I tried the rfkill-store script as well
<anddam> I was interested in debugging this
<nacc> !persistent | omegarogue2
<ubottu> omegarogue2: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<leftyfb> anddam: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24606502/
<cloudbud> i have added a string in debconf-set-selections how can i retrive that
<akik> kallesbar: does "sudo modprobe nouveau" work?
<leftyfb> anddam: that is part of my kickstart file for building robots that run completely headless and connect to only wifi
<nacc> cloudbud: debconf-get-selections?
<Jordan_U> anddam: Please pastebin the contents of any files in /var/lib/systemd/rfkill/ .
<omegarogue2> my question isn't asnwered there
<leftyfb> anddam: run through those things and you'll be fine. I never even heard of rfkill until this week and don't ever have a need for it
<ocn> ioria: ohh
<anddam> leftyfb: no offense but that doesn't make you qualified to debug what's an obvious rfkill misbehavior here
<anddam> Jordan_U: pastebin coming
<Jordan_U> omegarogue2: If your question isn't answered it could mean that it was simply missed or that nobody knew the answer. I'd say generally it's OK to repeat after about 5 minutes the first time you get no answer, then maybe every half hour to an hour for later repeats.
<leftyfb> anddam: What I'm telling you is, you don't need to mess with rfkill at all. Just have those things setup and you should be fine without having to mess with rfkill.
<ioria> !persistent | omegarogue2
<ubottu> omegarogue2: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nacc> leftyfb: I *think* anddam's hardware is misbehaving and softlocking on each boot
<nacc> leftyfb: it's been known to happen, at least
<leftyfb> nacc: probably because he's messing with rfkill and doesn't need to
<Jordan_U> leftyfb: anddam has said that they only ended up using rfkill because "not messing with it at all" left them with blocked wifi. Denying their experience without constructive feedback is not helpful.
<nacc> leftyfb: it's possible, my recollection was that it happened before anddam did any modifications
<ioria> or probably a subsystem module is blocking
<nacc> leftyfb: and their modifications were to try and workaround it
<kallesbar> akik: yes command works, but still failed and nor in directory
<anddam> nacc: it's a Intel NUC, the celeron N2820 one
<leftyfb> heh
<Barones> I'm running whereis gns3-gui and it returns gns3-gui:
<ksalman1> heya, has anybody gotten Apple Trackpad 2 to work with Ubuntu 16 via bluetooth? I tried the bluetoothctl utility and I can pair and trust it but when I try to connect it fails
<leftyfb> I'm staring at 2 Intel NUC's at the moment. One of which I've been using on a daily basis at work to build a headless robot
<nacc> leftyfb: :)
<nacc> leftyfb: could it be a firmware issue on the NUC?
<Barones> I need the path to create a launcher
<anddam> Jordan_U: the content is pretty simple and not requiring a pastebin,  pci-0000:00:14.0-usb-0:3:1.0:bluetooth is 1 and pci-0000:01:00.0:wlan is 0
<leftyfb> Intel Corporation Wireless 7260
<leftyfb> that is the wifi chipset
<Jordan_U> leftyfb: That doesn't discount anddam's experience. Different hardware is different. Just because you don't experience a problem doesn't mean that nobody else does.
<leftyfb> anddam: what is your wireless chipset?
<Barones> I'm running whereis gns3-gui and it returns gns3-gui: what does : mean? Where can I get the application path ?
<ioria> !info gns3-gui
<ubottu> Package gns3-gui does not exist in zesty
<nacc> Barones: i believe that means it does not find such a binary
<ioria> !info gns3
<ubottu> gns3 (source: gns3): Graphical Network Simulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.7-2 (zesty), package size 3143 kB, installed size 22147 kB
<kallesbar> akik: I can troubleshoot later that nouveau, but noe it would be good to get nvidia working
<anddam> leftyfb, Jordan_U, nacc: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)
<leftyfb> Barones: type "which gns3"
<leftyfb> anddam: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev bb)
<Barones> leftyfb, thanks
<nacc> leftyfb: that looks like a rather different rev?
<anddam> leftyfb, Jordan_U, nacc:   what strikes me as odd is that systemd-rfkil.service(8) says "Load and save the RF kill  switch state at boot and change" so I get that it should actually be saved
<akik> kallesbar: sorry i have to go. but there's more knowledge people here
<leftyfb> nacc: sure, but I can almost guarantee you that isn't the issue. But whatever, I can only give a possible solution. I can't force anyone to try it instead of spending hours troubleshooting manual tasks that aren't necessary
<kallesbar> akik: ok, thaks you, anyone else can help me
<leftyfb> btw, I don't even have rfkill installed
<ioria> kallesbar, on what ?
<anddam> Jordan_U: btw I stand corrected, I was looking at my current system rather than the one being discussed, the latter has 0, 0, 0, 0
<kallesbar> ioria: ha have laptop and it nvidia-375 driver do not work, only way to get ubuntu up is remove nvidia-375 driver
<Jordan_U> anddam: And what are the filenames?
<ioria> kallesbar, lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<anddam> Jordan_U: in files pci-0000:00:14.0-usb-0:4:1.0:bluetooth  pci-0000:00:14.0-usb-0:4:1.0:wlan  pci-0000:02:00.0:bluetooth  pci-0000:02:00.0:wlan
<anddam> that
<kallesbar_> lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<anddam> that's hw and sw status for both bt and wifi, from what I get
<ioria> kallesbar, poste the output
<Jordan_U> anddam: OK. Do you have two wireless cards then, one internal and one USB?
<anddam> not sure about the "usb" part, but I can see the corresponding files change with rfkill
<kallesbar> ioria: oops wrong screen
<anddam> Jordan_U: no, just the one miniPCIe
<kallesbar_> kapa@laptop1:/etc/modprobe.d$ lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<kallesbar_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Skylake Integrated Graphics (rev 06)
<kallesbar_>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Skylake Integrated Graphics
<kallesbar_>         Kernel modules: i915
<ocn> ioria: Is there a way to ping 2 ip address at the same time in bash shell?
<ioria> kallesbar, not here, on paste.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> anddam: "systemctl status systemd-rfkill"
<kallesbar> ioria: how to paste command output, remind me
<ioria> ocn with two terminal tabs ? :þ
<anddam> Jordan_U: oh, it's dead
<anddam> but I did try it with the service active
<ioria> kallesbar, lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2 | pastebinit
<anddam> Jordan_U: the death reason could be usefull tho
<anddam> Main PID: 3134 (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
<ioria> kallesbar,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<anddam> odd, it exited with success
<ocn> ioria: with only 1 terminal window? :p (btw, if there is a way to open two terminal tabs, how? :p)
<anddam> Jordan_U: how do I get the unit file path for a loaded service?
<Jordan_U> anddam: Which it should. It's a quick service, not a long lasting daemon.
<anddam> ah ok
<kallesbar_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24606581/
<ioria> ocn, come on
<mishka> hey there
<anddam> so it has a hook for shutdown and booting, I guess, where it'll do the store and restore of config
<anddam> Jordan_U: ^
<ioria> kallesbar,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Jordan_U> anddam: systemctl cat systemd-rfkill.service
<Jordan_U> anddam: (To see the path and content of any given systemd service. I don't need to see yours)
<kallesbar_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24606591/
<ioria> kallesbar,  are you using nomodeset ?
<anddam> Jordan_U: btw I just confirmed the pci-[…]-usb- files are for the soft kill flags
<kallesbar> ioria: yes it was already needed in start installation
<ioria> kallesbar,  can't you boot without it ?
<ocn> ioria: i am connected to a ubuntu machine remotely through ssh... so i don't have access to gui only bash cli. i guess i could open 2 ssh windows? not sure if it allows that...
<kallesbar> ioria: no I can't. It have to be there
<nacc> ocn: you can of course ssh in multiple times
<anddam> Jordan_U: the unit is the default one (I guess), I see the Before and After target in fact
<ioria> kallesbar,  sudo lshw -C Video | pastebinit
<anddam> maybe the kernel arguments is wrong
<kallesbar_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24606598/
<ioria> kallesbar,  ok, GTX 960M
<ducasse> ocn: or use tmux with split panes
<anddam> how do I print kernel arguments?
<nacc> anddam: cat /proc/cmdline ?
<ioria> kallesbar,  so, where you set nomodeset in grub on in /etc/default/grub ?
<kallesbar> ioria: yes that is it
<ioria> kallesbar,  so, where you set nomodeset in grub on in /etc/default/grub ?
<anddam> nacc: yep, no systemd.restore_state=  there
<ocn> ok, i think i see the issue now. but it isn't an ubuntu issue :'( ... I am on a chromebook, and on chromeOS... the secure shell app won't let me open more than 1 terminal/console? :(
<nacc> anddam: for systemd units, you can of course run them manaully, and the command the service references by hand to debug
<Jordan_U> anddam: Try asking in #systemd .
<kallesbar> ioria: yes there it is, just checked
<ioria> kallesbar,  where ?
<anddam> nacc: that's what I'm doing now
<nacc> anddam: good luck :)
<anddam> I'm likely cutting myself off the headless machine
<anddam> thanks all for the info
<anddam> at least I got confirmed it's odd
<kallesbar_> ioria: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<anddam> I've been trying to determine that for a few days now
<ioria> kallesbar,  ok, sudo apt-get purge nvidia* and reboot
<januzaj> good info
<ioria> kallesbar,  note the '*?
<anddam> I've read other distro have a template service to set what has to go up and what not, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to follow that approach
<kallesbar> ioria: noticed, booting now
<leftyfb> anddam: you should really try what I gave you. It works on prettymuch the exact same hardware you're running. What's another 10 minutes out of the days you've spent on it so far? Worse case, it doesn't work and you're not worse off.
<leftyfb> anddam: I don't even have rfkill installed and it's all working fine
<anddam> did you remove it on purpose?
<leftyfb> no
<anddam> it should come with systemd
<anddam> my issue is that at boot whatever setting I'm going to use is going to see the wifi card blocked
<Jordan_U> leftyfb: rfkill is part of all of the *-desktop tasks .
<anddam> rfkill is providing the same feature as the hw kill button, but on a sw level
<leftyfb> anddam: or you could just try what I posted
<leftyfb> don't see why you're so much against it
<anddam> because it's at a much higher levell
<anddam> also my wpa_supplicant setup is aready proper
<anddam> already
<anddam> I'm connected to the box via wifi right now
<anddam> I don't get what you'd think would unblock the device in that setup, I'm re-reading the pastebin right now
<Jordan_U> anddam: I think that leftyfb is implying that rfkill is what is blocking the device in the first place, which is possible (not idea how likely it is).
<Jordan_U> s/not/no/
<kallesbar> ioria: its now up again, what next?
<ioria> kallesbar,  ubuntu-drivers list | pastebinit
<anddam> once I connect the keyboard and mouse I give "rfkil unblock wifi; ifup wlp2s0" and I got networking
<anddam> I mean I think rfkil is what's blocking the device in first place as wel
<kallesbar_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24606639/
<ioria> kallesbar_,  have you added the graphics-drivers  ppa  ?
<kallesbar> ioria: I had it, but it is now removed
<leftyfb> anddam: maybe the problem is wpasupplicant is trying to start before the interface is fully up? That's what half of my pastebin fixes
<ioria> kallesbar_,  have you disabled secure boot ?
<kallesbar> ioria: yes I have, shoud I enable it back?
<leftyfb> anddam: maybe you made an assumption at some point in the beginning that brought you down this road that lead you to rfkill and now you're not looking in the right places. Regardless of what some tools tell you about symptoms
<BlenderProXpwned> leftyfb, tried to install the linux-image-generic-hwe but It said I already had the latest version. I'll just go buy a new gigabit pcmcia card any suggestions?
<ioria> kallesbar_,  no...   uanme -r ?
<ioria> kallesbar_,  uname -r
<kallesbar_> ioria: 4.8.0-52-generic
<ioria> kallesbar_,  xenial 16.04.2 ?
<anddam> leftyfb: I'm not using a service for wpa_supplicant, I'm using pointing the stanza for the wireless device to point to the wpa_supplicant file created with wpa_passphrase
<kallesbar> It is 16.04.2 LTS, so think so
<anddam> leftyfb: also on reboot I can see the Wireless LAN in rfkill list output saying  Soft blocked: no    again
<leftyfb> anddam: why not give using the service a go?
<Jordan_U> anddam: I still recommend asking about this in #systemd .
<kallesbar> ioria: it is 16.04.2 LTS, so yes i think
<ioria> kallesbar_,  ok, go in dash - additional drivers - and try to reinstall 375; if it fails we need to purge it again and try 381 for the ppa
<anddam> interesting test: I manually changed the content of the bluetooth soft kill file from 1 to 0, then monitored the rfkill list output with watch
<kallesbar> ioria: it is not dash, i have kubuntu, kde
<anddam> executing /lib/systemd/systemd-rfkill process actually followed the files content and changed the bluetooth software status from blocked to unblocked
<ioria> kallesbar_,   find the drivers utility , frankly i don't know where it is on kde
<kallesbar> ioria: there is driver manager on system settings
<ioria> kallesbar_,   yeah
<kallesbar> ioria: it's collecting information and if I remember right it never complete
<kallesbar> ioria: can I use ubuntu-drivers autoinstal or something
<ioria> kallesbar_,   yes, sure
<ioria> kallesbar_,   but it's the same
<anddam> leftyfb: I don't like the "blind" approach much, "I'm not sure why but I it could work so it's worth a try"
<anddam> if eventually I got frustrated enough I may go that route
<anddam> thanks all for the info
<leftyfb> anddam: yeah, I much prefer chasing dragons than having my stuff work and moving onto being productive
<kallesbar> ioria: not exact. it just works
<ioria> kallesbar_,   ok, remove nomodeset for /etc/default/grub , run sudo update-grub and reboot
<anddam> leftyfb: what if the goal is learning how the system works or why it is misbehaving?
<kallesbar> ioria: wait still installing drivers
<ioria> ok
<leftyfb> anddam: a good place to start is by having control
<leftyfb> sorry, "a console"
<leftyfb> ugh
<leftyfb> sorry, "a control"
<leftyfb> juggling many things at once
<kallesbar_> ioria: /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link
<kallesbar_> ioria: only complain
<ioria> kallesbar_,   looks like a bug in 375 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-375/+bug/1662860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1662860 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (Ubuntu) "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link" [High,Confirmed]
<anddam> leftyfb: I'm not sure I understand that even after the second correction
<pierolas> hellooo
<ioria> kallesbar_,   try 381 from ppa, firts purge nvidia*
<Jordan_U> anddam: The saving and restoring is being done by a systemd service. If you want to understand it, I still think asking in #systemd is the way to go.
<leftyfb> anddam: a control environment is one that is "clean" or in this case, properly setup and working so you can compare to the broken environment to see what the differences are and why it's broken
<anddam> Jordan_U: duly noted
<ioria> kallesbar_,   sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ;sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-381
<kallesbar_> ioria: purge says http://paste.ubuntu.com/24606701/
<anddam> leftyfb: I see, given it's a headless system using wifi _with wifi issues_ I'd take the "have a console" as well, since I need to physically plug a monitor and a keyboard there
<ioria> kallesbar_,  mmm. the autoinstall is still running ?
<leftyfb> anddam: no, "a control" . As in controlled environment. As in working. As in, run though my setup so you get to a full functional state and then if you want to learn from there you can watch logs and rfkill and outputs and compare things from there
<kallesbar_> ioria: no it's completed, but puge i got a few lines of this E: Unable to locate package nvidia-375_hybrid.conf
<ioria> kallesbar,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<kallesbar_> it's not visible pastepinit
<pierolas> how can i play a voice on irssi???
<ioria> kallesbar,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia     ... that is blank ?
<kallesbar_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24606715/
<ioria> kallesbar,  sudo apt purge nvidia*
<kallesbar_> ioria: still it says something like this E: Unable to locate package nvidia-375_hybrid.conf
<anddam> leftyfb: I get it, I was noticing that even the first, wrong, correction you made would have coincidentally been appropriate
<anddam> a sort of pun
<ioria> kallesbar,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit   again
<kallesbar_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24606743/
<ioria> kallesbar,  ls /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-375_hybrid.conf
<kallesbar> ioria: should I apt remove it first
<ioria> kallesbar,  purge should work, but let's try
<kallesbar_> ioria: /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-375_hybrid.conf
<kallesbar_> ioria: it's still there I remove it
<ioria> kallesbar,  reboot
<kallesbar> ioria: i removed it and now purge worked this now empty dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<ioria> kallesbar,  ok
<ioria> kallesbar_,   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-381
<kallesbar> ioria: i got 381 installed did not see eny errors or something interasting boot now?
<ioria> kallesbar_,   you need to remove nomodeset and run sudo update-grub
<kallesbar> ioria: ok, forgot already I do it
<ioria> kallesbar_,   already did it ?
<RBoreal_Frippery> trying to compile pidgin I cant get it to find farstream
<kallesbar> ioria: done, now boot?
<RBoreal_Frippery> how can I tell pidgins ./configure where the farstream library has been installed?
<ioria> kallesbar_,   let's try... if it fails open a console (alt-ctrl-f1) a purge again :(
<kallesbar> ioria: ok. booting wait a sec
<kallesbar> ioria: good news it is ok now, great thanks!
<ioria> kallesbar_,   ok, victory dance : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ueJ4-lTa1s
<kallesbar> ioria: haha, nice dance
<ioria> kallesbar_,   lol, good job , bye
<kallesbar> ioria: i already tried that 381 driver befor, but didn't remove nomodeset
<ailath> Hello people
<grkblood13> how do you install wpasupplicant on server 16.10?
<grkblood13> apt-get says its been obsoleted
<grkblood13> anyone home?
<pavlos> grkblood13: you can use apt or apt-get
<genii> !info wpasupplicant yakkety
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpa): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-0ubuntu8 (yakkety), package size 961 kB, installed size 2844 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<grkblood13> neither work
<grkblood13> im running ubuntu-server
<grkblood13> maybe thats why
<grkblood13> not sure how to use my wireless care without it
<pavlos> grkblood13: you should be able to type, sudo apt update, w/o errors
<grkblood13> pavlos, after i did that it worked
<grkblood13> whats up with that?
<riskoir> my servers that were running ubuntu 14.04 LTS were hacked, can I just upgrade the system instead of reinstalling the OS?
<Seveas> riskoir: no.
<riskoir> Seveas: why not?
<Seveas> never trust a hacked system. Start from scratch, fix the things that caused you to get hacked and import only trusted backups.
<pavlos> riskoir: you do not know which files were compromised ... a clean install is best.
<riskoir> pavlos: I don't know but I thought upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 would be equivalent to clean install
<Seveas> riskoir: no, it is not.
<pavlos> riskoir: nope, during upgrade it may keep existing files, configs, etc.
<riskoir> and there is no option to discard existing configs?
<riskoir> ok
<Seveas> before you reinstall, make sure you're absolutely sure how they got in, so you can fix that in the new install
<riskoir> yes, I already know how
<Anonym0us> I saw this most awesome download manager called xdman which is FOSS, but the site does not display any checksums nor provide any gpg verify information, also it can't be installed with software centers or apt.. i would like a download manager that increases the speed of the download (by opening more threads) and that is also able to get videos, sounds and extract pictures (if possible) from a site my question: which download manager can do
<Anonym0us> this while having source code available and also provide information such as checksum or gpg verify?
<rodrigot23> is it possible to install ubuntu on a external drive?
<Anonym0us> yes
<Anonym0us> any storage device afaik
<rodrigot23> so can virus that i download will it still onb that drive
<Anonym0us> use luks
<Anonym0us> choose encryption in the installation
<Anonym0us> also make sure to use a OS that does not have malware installed
<rodrigot23> i know
<Anonym0us> you could do so by downloading the wanted OS from another computer
<rodrigot23> look at my situation if i get a computer with windows `10 from windows 10 i still ubuntu on the external drive will any part of my  internal hard drive be affected
<Anonym0us> when your setup is installed with luks, nothing can be written nor read in the partition that lays under luks, luks is unlocked
<rodrigot23> i never heard of luks is that a encryption
<Anonym0us> >with windows `10 from windows 10 - do you mean on windows 10?
<Anonym0us> oh wait i misread
<rodrigot23> you reffered luks on ubuntu
<rodrigot23> the encr\ryption
<rodrigot23> encryption
<Anonym0us> well, i think it is possible for malware to install or modify code on your hardware; yes. e.g. by flashing your BIOS, look up libreboot
<rodrigot23> so you wantr me to install another bios wont this conflict with my setup
<Anonym0us> the chances a hacker modifying or making a version of libreboot for the average (windows 10) user is unlikely, you would have to be a specific target and not just a random person (accidentally installing malware) for that to happen
<rodrigot23> its not my fault all these people online put virus in the ebooks
<rodrigot23> viruses
<Anonym0us> rodrigot23: i don't know, you didn't gave me any information about your setup. please do some research on what libreboot is and also if it supports your case
<rodrigot23> i had to install ubuntu because its untouchable with these malware
<rodrigot23> its just slows down a bit but its still works
<rodrigot23> windows on the other hand put uyp a you know fit and randum windows keep popping up saying that i have a virus
<leo-ren> at last i got ubuntu mate on my laptop!! <3<3 ik nobody care, but i wanna fest :v
<Anonym0us> 1) use a antivirus if using windows, 2) i think you would be ok if you had malware installed, but since malware has got more and more skilled in infecting systems the chance of it effecting your systems hardware exist.
<Anonym0us> leo-ren: ubuntu-mate is awesome!
<rodrigot23> anonymous ubuntu is a killer its beats windows by a long shot  with newer edtions my problems kept getting fixed
<Anonym0us> rodrigot23: you could install ubuntu on a ssd, that will make it pretty god damn fast
<rodrigot23> i heard that
<rodrigot23> did you see the apple computers
<Anonym0us> no?
<rodrigot23> they saw it used less resources and works faster than internal hard drives
<rodrigot23> say
<nacc> !ohmy | Anonym0us
<ubottu> Anonym0us: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rodrigot23> they suck though cause they dont got many usb slota ns ano optical drive
<Anonym0us> also keep in mind that removing any not used software, and keeping your installed packages up to date will increase the security
<nacc> rodrigot23: please take discussion of apple hardware/software to another channel
<rodrigot23> nacc sorry i was just stating facts
<Anonym0us> nacc: you refer to god d***?
<rodrigot23> it was just a one time thing
<nacc> rodrigot23: offtopic is offtopic. I don't want to have to parse through text to figure out what issue is being discussed.
<nacc> Anonym0us: yes.
<rodrigot23> now hes getting off topic
<rodrigot23> anonymous more like jerk
<rodrigot23> he takes crap on everybody that serves him
<nacc> rodrigot23: i don't know what you're referring to, but please stop it.
<Anonym0us> rodigot23: who are you referring to?
<Anonym0us> pm me the answer
<rodrigot23> read what you said
<rodrigot23> scroll up
<Anonym0us> rodigot23: who are you referring to?
<rodrigot23> god
<rodrigot23> what you said
<Anonym0us> lets take it in pm
<hornyhornet> salam
<hornyhornet> 1761 lurkers....
<hornyhornet> hey
<nacc> !ask | hornyhornet
<ubottu> hornyhornet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> hornyhornet: well, you're not asking, but ask a question, if you ahve one.
<hornyhornet> not yet, nacc, I'm meditating about my question
<kk6mrp> Hello! I need assistance with logging into Ubuntu. I installed Gnome recently, and it has worked swell, however, I recently installed Anbox, which runs android apps natively on linux, and problems started happending with keychains. I have Nylas Mail installed, and it uses the keychains. Shortcuts take about 20 seconds to take effect now, and when I could log into my account, it would pop up a box that
<kk6mrp> asked to unlock your computer whenever an application needed to use the keychains. Now, I cannot log into that account at all, so I created a secondary one, of which stopped working, but I got it working again today. The login screen just refreshes when I enter in the correct password to my normal account and never signs in. I have tried working with the Xauthority, but at no avail.
<tubal> Hello. I'm wondering how to begin diagnosing what seems to be an X problem. Going fullscreen in many apps locks everything up. The mouse cursor still moves but the app becomes unresponsive. Even  kill-ing it at a terminal login doesn't clear it.
<tubal> Also, it's inconsistent. I can fullscreen vlc, for example.
<kk6mrp> Anyone have any ideas?
<tubal> I notice some complaints from xbrlapi in ~/.xsession-errors.old. Could that be it? A braille utility?
<simpledat> How can I see what DISTRIBUTION I have?
<kk6mrp> tubal: Not sure quite what I am looking at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24607560/
<tubal> kk6mrp: yeah,sec...
<kk6mrp> simpledat: Try uname -a
<tubal> kk6mrp: I'm not sure either. Was that supposed to shed some light on my problem? :)
<leo-ren> simpledat: also try "cat /etc/issue"
<simpledat> kk6mrp: I use Xubuntu. But I dont know if its jessie or not?
<leo-ren> pretty sure is what u need
<kk6mrp> simpledat: Look up what kernel you have
<leo-ren>  :v
<simpledat> kk6mrp: How?
<leo-ren> he said, uname -a
<kk6mrp> simpledat: ' uname -r ' just shows the kernel name
<simpledat> Linux simpledat 4.8.0-36-generic #36~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Sun Feb 5 09:39:57 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<simpledat> kk6mrp: I should add "deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org <DISTRIBUTION> main" to my sources.list, But I dont know what to replace DISTRIBUTION with?
<Guest33863> fdgrrg
<nacc> simpledat: jessie is a debian codename.
<nacc> simpledat: lsb_release -a
<nacc> simpledat: look for the codename field.
<nacc> simpledat: or compare to anything on your system's /etc/apt/sources.list...
<nacc> kk6mrp: `uname` has nothing to do with the version of the OS you are running.
<simpledat> nacc: Codename:xenial
<nacc> simpledat: there's your answer. (that is 16.04, fwiw)
<simpledat> nacc: Thank you
<nacc> simpledat: yw
<kk6mrp> nacc: I was just thinking that typically the kernel and os get updated togather
<nacc> kk6mrp: right, but if you're looking for the name, as simpledat was, that won't help
<nacc> kk6mrp: also, the hwe stacks make it so the same kernel can be in multiple releases
<kk6mrp> nacc: I was just thinking that one would look up the kernel, but, yeah, I see what you mean.
<nacc> kk6mrp: right, you *could*, but that's rather roundabout :)
<kk6mrp> Does anyone have any idea what is going wrong with why I cannot log in?
<nacc> kk6mrp: have you tried removing whatever it was that started the breakge?
<kk6mrp> nacc: It is fully removed now, and when I tried to fix the keychain problem, that's when everything fell apart
<simpledat> nacc: Are Xenial good to use?
<nacc> kk6mrp: hrm, i'm not sure sorry
<nacc> simpledat: xenial is the current LTS, it's recommended (i'd say) for new users
<nacc> simpledat: *all users
<kk6mrp> simpledat: Xenial is the kernel that Kubuntu runs on top of, and it is stable
<simpledat> ok
<nacc> kk6mrp: xenial is not a kernel
<nacc> kk6mrp: xenial is a release code name
<kk6mrp> nacc... I'm getting myself all mixed up, low on sleep I think
<simpledat> nacc: So Ubuntu use Xenial as well? Or is it just Xubuntu?
<nacc> kk6mrp: np :)
<nacc> simpledat: 'xenial' is just a codename
<kk6mrp> simpledat: It's the same thing, just different window managers
<nacc> simpledat: there are currently 4 supported releases: 14.04 (trusty), 16.04 (xenial), 16.10 (yakkety) and 17.04 (zesty).
<nacc> simpledat: xubuntu is a flavor of ubuntu
<nacc> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<kk6mrp> Does anyone else have any idea what is going wrong, why I cannot log in?
<transhuman> hi I am having trouble getting User-Mode_Linux working anyone ever do this on Xenial
<transhuman> following these directions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserModeLinux
<transhuman> also the package is missing from ubuntu only the doc is in the repository. Is the kernel patches not installed?
<nacc> transhuman: well, user-mode-linux was removed from ubuntu a while ago (15.04). There are (it feels like) way better ways to do what UML was trying to do now
<nacc> transhuman: fwiw, it's back in 17.10 -proposed, but not yet released anywhere
<transhuman> what are the better ways?
<nacc> transhuman: KVM, LXD ...
<nacc> transhuman: what are you trying to do?
<transhuman> run user-mode-linux inside ZeroVM
<transhuman> right now just testing the basic thing on my ubuntu desktop
<nacc> transhuman: that's what you want to do ... why?
<nacc> transhuman: i haven't heard of anyone using UML for anything in a while
<transhuman> I would like to look it over and see how it works
<nacc> transhuman: then ask the UML folks probably
<nacc> transhuman: not really an ubuntu support topic
<transhuman> ok thanks nacc
<anchnk> hey, how can i set my desktop background to a solid color within the command line ?
<anchnk> I am running i3 so I don't have the classical settings tried with gconf but no success so far
<nacc> anchnk: https://faq.i3wm.org/question/6/how-can-i-set-a-desktop-background-image-in-i3.1.html ?
<anchnk> nacc thx I also tried with xsetroot the command doesn't throw an error but I still have a grey background
<kk6mrp> Hello! I need assistance with logging into Ubuntu. I installed Gnome recently, and it has worked swell, however, I recently installed Anbox, which runs android apps natively on linux, and problems started happending with keychains. I have Nylas Mail installed, and it uses the keychains. Shortcuts take about 20 seconds to take effect now, and when I could log into my account, it would pop up a box that
<kk6mrp> asked to unlock your computer whenever an application needed to use the keychains. Now, I cannot log into that account at all, so I created a secondary one, of which stopped working, but I got it working again today. The login screen just refreshes when I enter in the correct password to my normal account and never signs in. I have tried working with the Xauthority, but at no avail.
<anchnk> maybe I have to log in and out to be able to see the result
<nacc> anchnk: i have no experience with i3, unfortunately
<anchnk> no worries I am going to try thank you for your input
<Ben64> kk6mrp: find ~/ ! -user $USER
<Lavinho> good night
<Lavinho> hp3830 ubuntu wifi dosent work ?
<Lavinho> detect wireless but no function
<Lavinho> help me
<kk6mrp> Ben64: One sec, I'm having problems uploading it
<kk6mrp> Ben64: It is quite large
<Ben64> that's not good
<kk6mrp> Ben64: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B083jcY-N8uGeVJqcUFhWHB4cUk/view?usp=sharing
<kk6mrp> Ben64: 41.1 MB
<Ben64> so every file in your home directory is not owned by you?
<Ben64> or did you type my command incorrectly
<kk6mrp> Ben64: The user account is named weston, I am on another one for the time being called kk6mrp
<kk6mrp> I opened up a tty to enter the command
#ubuntu 2017-05-20
<kk6mrp> Ben64: Is it showing what it is supposed to show?
<kk6mrp> Ben64: I don't think I entered the command wrong
<damian> alo
<tubal> What is the appropriate file to create in order to make X use a different driver? I created /etc/X11/xorg.conf with what I think were the right lines, but it had no effect on restarting X.
<Nidzo_> hello
<Nidzo_> does anyone see this?
<damian11100002> yes
<damian11100002> I can not read who is online
<damian11100002> hello Nidzo_
<damian11100002> what the fuck
<teward> !language | damian11100002
<ubottu> damian11100002: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tubal> Maybe I should ask, how is X configured now? The files under /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d aren't very informative in that regard.
<jushur> tubal: u can make dir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<tubal> jushur: Plain ol' /etc/X11/xorg.conf won't work anymore?
<implite> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<jushur> tubal: then copy /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-radeon.conf and name it properly for what u use, then edit it and set the proper for your cards name and so.
<tubal> jushur: Mm, okay. I'll try that.
<jushur> tubal: i dont know, i guess it should. but cant say i used that for like a lot of years.
<tubal> jushur, implite: man xorg.conf lists it as one of the candidate locations, but maybe it's out-of-date.
<jushur> tubal: think ubuntu uses the default files in /usr/share/X11
<implite> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<tubal> implite: 16.10
<jushur> tubal: what driver u trying to use?
<tubal> jushur: I have read that the modesetting driver might be better in some situations that the i915.
<jushur> tubal: not sure i follow.
<implite> you can put a xorg.conf in the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ folder and it should work
<tubal> jushur: I'm trying to use the driver called "modesetting".
<tubal> Well, I guess I'll give this a shot. See you on the other side. I hope.
<implite> tubal
<implite> haha
<jushur> hehe
<jushur> i looked it up, seems he should uninstall the intel driver adn xorg will swapp to modesetting one.
<implite> I was going to ask him if he tried this folder xorg.conf.d
<implite> ahh
<tubal> jushur, implite: Nope, didn't effect the change. Same driver,  i915.
<jushur> tubal: u can test to uninstall the xorg-video-intel driver
<jushur> tubal: how new is your hardware?
<implite> drivers are really becoming more interesting to me... I wish i knew more about asm or c programming so i could help develop them for operating systems but i dont even know where to start
<implite> im good with python however
<implite> lol
<tubal> jushur: Not new at all.  And xorg-video-intel-driver isn't installed.
<tubal> implite: I come from a Python bg too, and have only recently begun teaching myself C.
<jushur> tubal: the modesetting driver is designed to be used with new hardware
<dara_> hey can i ask some weird advice?
<implite> about ubuntu?
<dara_> yeah kind
<dara_> kinda*
<tubal> jushur: Hrmm.
<implite> what is your question dara_ ?
<dara_> basically in work i am the only person on ubuntu and not a mac (I'm a software dev) and I love it. But the company is undergoing very rigorous security measures and has to lock down all computers
<dara_> they're saying the macs are gonna be locked down and ubuntu probably won't be allowed
<dara_> they are only a startup. is there anything i could do to change their minds?
<jushur> dara_: when u say lock down, u mean not have root access as a user? or what?
<dara_> they will have a whitelist of software to install
<dara_> that is allowed to be installed
<implite> well you also can have a whitelist
<dara_> also there has to be health checks of the computers
<dara_> they need to be on the latest version with all security patches
<dara_> and logging/monitoring software on them
<dara_> and antviris
<dara_> virus*
<implite> well you can run a vm of macosx if they really need you too have mac and then you can have both on your machine
<jushur> aounsa moew likw thy need to give him a apple computer
<dara_> i would have to do all my development on whatever OS I use so that means i would still have to dev on macos on a vm
<jushur> sounds more like*
<implite> its kinda funny that they dont understand your ubuntu yet they are a software company
<implite> just saying
<dara_> i know, it's awful
<dara_> they hate it too
<dara_> as i said they are a startup, but they have stringent security rules imposed on them
<implite> Well can i explain something to you with software dev??? its really good to do all your dev on a vm
<implite> that way you cant mess up your main machine
<dara_> not if you're doing frontend stuff
<dara_> it would probabaly be too slow
<dara_> depends on what you're developing i guess
<implite> well im running old 2010 latop with only 4gb of ram with ssd harddrive and i have 3 emulations and 2 vm machine running all at once
<implite> laptop*
<implite> all on top of ubuntu
<dara_> lol nice
<dara_> with graphics?
<implite> yep all the 16.04 stuff
<dara_> mad
<implite> the ssd is what is the factor
<dara_> well i think this isn't gonna work
<dara_> yeah
<implite> it was a really nice one
<implite> over 500mbs transfer speed
<dara_> sweet
<jushur> dara_: got to ask, they going to use wireless?
<dara_> wireless?
<dara_> wifi?
<jushur> yes
<dara_> i guess yeah
<jushur> i know how to break wpa2/wpa2-enterprice ,) and i bet they wont be using any special expensive protocols that actually are hard to break.
<dara_> do you really?
<implite> Dont understand why they would have much issues using ubuntu vs macosx... unless they have some inhouse stuff that only works on macosx however it wouldnt take much to change it to work for ubuntu if they can make stuff for macosx/darwin
<implite> you scared him away jushur
<implite> lol
<jushur> implite: yes i belive so :D
<jushur> actually id say it probably about handling customers data properly. and that can make the IT cordinator/staf cramp things up a bit.
<implite> well in my opinion that was like the thing that he should use to convince his dev company about that macos could be less-secure if you can hack his protocols
<implite> rofl
<jushur> implite: im a bit like, dont use wifi if you can avoid it. especially when handling sensetive data.
<implite> think he took it the wrong way
<jushur> maybe
<implite> well you would need to be at his location anyways for you to be able to hack his wpa
<implite> dont think he understands that part also
<jushur> probably not
<implite> hmm how are you working for a dev company if you dont understand basic things
<implite> really confused now
<jushur> thing is one can sit 100m from his workplace with a wifi cannon and record their wifi talk. then send that to a machine learning setup on th eother side of earth. and it will break it in minutes.
<implite> right but i mean I think this guy was just trolling us cause I dont think he works for any dev company
<implite> but just my opinion
<jushur> implite: yes i got that feling to.
<implite> he left as soon as you said that, lol... I was chatting with him in pvt msg trying to understand his problem with his fake dev company haha
<implite> he said they where using javascript
<implite> and mysql
<implite> I asked him something else and then he quit and i was like???
<jushur> implite: hehe
<croz> anyone here use kde plasma? if you do, how do you like it? anyone use it on 4k display? nvidia drivers work?
<jushur> implite: i use erlang/elixir/rustlang for dev stuff my self.
<jushur> croz: kde works well on my friends setup. tho he has ati gfx.
<croz> i have a gtx 1050 4gb on my dell xps 15 9650
<jushur> croz: hes also not using ubuntu, so i cant vouch for its performance in here realy.
<jushur> croz: you got any trouble with it?
<implite> kde works well on my amd gfx stuff also but i have not tried plasma
<croz> gotcha i think i'll give it a go. i just wish conky lua was easier to setup im a retard
<croz> u guys ever try xfce?
<AW0LNATION> eae galera
<implite> yes
<implite> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<jushur> croz: i love xfce :)
<croz> so does installing xfce basically make it xubuntu?
<implite> well i think xubuntu is also more slim if not not right correct me somebody?
<jushur> croz: hmm, you just chose it as a desktop in the login options under your name on login screen.
<jushur> croz: i bet there will be some stuff left that is the default Unity desktop. but generaly i think it will work as xubuntu
<Bashing-om> croz: I run xfce - light, fast and easily ( once you know how ) configurable .
<implite> I know lubuntu was made to me more light-weight
<implite> made to be more*
<implite> im not sure if one is more lighter than the other
<implite> guess you can tell right away from the size of each iso
<jushur> i value stability, so i run unity here. i do use xfce on some machines (also very stable). kde plasma is far from stable, my friend has a crash or two each day.
<implite> and compare
<jushur> and as far i know gnome seems to be stable to, as long one dont ad to many od extensions to it.
<implite> or hack your x11 files in some weird way haha
<jushur> i run with default settings here on x11 actually.
<implite> Wonder if anyone still uses old twm?
<implite> i do haha
<implite> i like to use old unix crap sometimes... makes me feel all nerdy and stuff ROFL
<implite> learn some cool things from it also
<jushur> implite: true that, hacking drivers from time to time here. friends bying stuff that dont work. and i get to fix it for them..
<AW0LNATION> I moved to xfce4 now, I really liked it
<TheMarius> <- suddenly found himself on KDE neon LTS and decided to stay
<jabbawookie> trying to figure out how to adjust the opacity of the dark gray background of the login dialog in ubuntu-gnome 16.04 lightdm
<jabbawookie> lightdm greeter settings app doesn't seem to have any way to do this
<implite> jabbawookie: have you tried to edit the background file in gimp and change the opacity?
<implite> make it a transparent image
<implite> save it as png or gif or it wont work
<implite> ;)
<jushur> implite: he left
<implite> i have that turned off so i cant see... thanks!
<jushur> implite: what irc client u use?
<implite> hex
<jushur> implite: i use weechat my self. console text mode.
<jushur> implite: it has irc smart filter. wich in essense makes it so ppl who talked lately shows up when they quit/leave
<implite> think there is a command you can do to see what someone is using but i dont remember the command
<implite> this shows it too however i turned it off
<jushur> implite: well default is to show that. i changed the response to that tho.
<implite> didnt want to see what all the joins and leaves
<implite> its annoying sometimes
<jushur> implite: same, its very distracting.
<implite> ahh you mean that it only shows the people that you where talking with last that join/leave?
<jushur> implite: yes
<implite> that could me useful
<implite> could be*
<implite> ill download that and try it out
<implite> thanks!
<implite> can you still do dcc with it and stuff also?
<jushur> implite: yes
<implite> cool
<jushur> implite: the release in default ubuntu repos are outdated tho, latest rel is 1.8
<croz> i couldnt install kde plasma
<croz> the install failed and error box popped up
<implite> jushur: i sent you a message by the way
<implite> dont know if you seen it
<jushur> implite: they have a https://weechat.org/download/debian/#instructions
<jushur> implite: well i usually dont respond to pms, so it was ignored by default behavior here.
<implite> np lol
<implite> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<implite> thats for croz if he is still here
<croz> yeah i already have ubuntu with unity installed. installed gnome too. tried installing kde via terminal and it failed
<croz> after downloading and 48% progress
<implite> have you asked in #kubuntu channel?
<croz> nah
<implite> that is official kde support
<croz> i didnt cuz the install was the problem, not even in kde yet so didnt now if it would beb approrpiate
<implite> ahh i see now
<implite> sorry for that
<implite> hmm what was the error box that popped up?
<implite> what was the message for the error croz?
<Neoark> anyone getting upgrade errors with grub-pc?
<Neoark> dpkg: error processing package grub-pc (--configure):
<Neoark>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Jordan_U> Neoark: Please pastebin the full output of "sudo dpkg --configure -a".
<vsk> Haai
<lotuspsychje> vsk: welcome, how can we help you?
<vsk> I tried to install ubuntu 16.04 in my virtual box rnning in ubuntu 12.04
<Neoark> Jordan_U there is syntax error in pacakage
<Neoark> Setting up grub-pc (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.10) ...
<Neoark> dpkg: error processing package grub-pc (--configure):
<Neoark> /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-pc.postinst: line 703: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
<vsk> But wen i select either install or try ubuntu..it ends up in a coloured screen
<lotuspsychje> vsk: ubuntu 12.04 is end of life
<lotuspsychje> vsk: unless you have esm?
<vsk> I knw
<vsk> Thats y i am trying 16.04
<lotuspsychje> vsk: then install 16.04.2 physical, not virtualbox
<Neoark> complete error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24608544/
<zhanx> thinking about building a new computer. anything i stuff stay way from? ( this one is 5 years old)
<vsk> I couldnt install on virtual box..so dont whether i can install it dorectly
<vsk> Directly
<Jordan_U> Neoark: pastebinit /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-pc.postinst
<lotuspsychje> vsk: try 16.04 liveusb directly, see if you can run it?
<zhanx> any graphics or wifi cards just know not to work etc
<vsk> If the ubuntu 16.04 wont install properly..i wil loss my datas..that y i ran a trial installation on virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> zhanx: most boxes can run ubuntu fine mate
<lotuspsychje> zhanx: but perhaps avoid broadcom wifi chipset
<vsk> Mine is a desktop
<zhanx> lotuspsychje: k, cheap = bad then
<vsk> No wifi card
<Jordan_U> vsk: You should have your data backed up no matter what you are doing.
<lotuspsychje> zhanx: not always, its good to have hardware that run out of the box on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> vsk: Before you do anything else, backup your important data.
<vsk> I could install windows..kali linux and all other OS..but wats wrong with 16.04 ?
<zhanx> this box is still on 14.04. so i haven't upgraded in a while
<lotuspsychje> zhanx: updates are important, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> vsk: you tell us whats wrong?
<vsk> Ok.. then may i try to install ubuntu directly ???
<leftyfb> Neoark: yes
<lotuspsychje> vsk: a liveusb, you can test without loosing data
<lotuspsychje> vsk: but as Jordan_U suggested, always make a backup before doing anything..
<vsk> lotuspsychje:after choosing try ubuntu or install ubuntu.. the screen became a coloured one..i cant do anything
<leftyfb> Neoark: on 2 separate machines. Luckily, I'm not running EFI on either one of them so I edited that file and commented out those if statements and it installed fine from there
<zhanx> lotuspsychje: i meant the hardware not the software
<lotuspsychje> zhanx: thats also what i meant :p
<vsk> Wat is EFI ?
<lotuspsychje> !efi > vsk
<ubottu> vsk, please see my private message
<smokeyj> java chan seems dead Anyone here who knows java?
<lotuspsychje> smokeyj: this is ubuntu support
<zhanx> smokeyj: !chat
<smokeyj> lotuspsychje, I know
<zhanx> oh chat no workie
<vsk> Ok..let me try
<lotuspsychje> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vsk> Thnx 4 ur support
<lotuspsychje> zhanx: !trigger | username
<Jordan_U> smokeyj: This channel is not for programming support. How helpful other channels are doesn't change that. alis can help you find other programming channels to try though.
<vsk> Hope u guys will help me if i got some trouble
<Jordan_U> !alis | smokeyj
<ubottu> smokeyj: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<zhanx> lotuspsychje: long day at work
<Jordan_U> vsk: Do you have backups of all of your important data?
<vsk> Nop
<lotuspsychje> zhanx: no sweat, just helping ; )
<vsk> But my important datas or seperate drive
<vsk> Is that enough ?
<Jordan_U> vsk: No. If you only have one copy of important data, expect to lose it (just in general). Always have backups.
<zhanx> always make backups
<vsk> Ooopsss...
<vsk> Ok..
<smokeyj> Jordan_U, u are whats wrong with IRC today. I agree that keeping to topics should be done. But that would mean that no other subject is allowed
<smokeyj> Not even ask a friend how he/she is
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | smokeyj
<ubottu> smokeyj: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<zhanx> smokeyj: not in this chat room
<mark__> i jon
<smokeyj> So that militant shit is just getting old
<Jordan_U> smokeyj: That's correct. Asking a friend how they are would be offtopic for an Ubuntu support channel. It would be great for #ubuntu-offtopic. If you don't agree to the channel's guidelines you are free to not participate in the channel.
<Neoark> anyone getting upgrade error on grub-pc?
<Neoark> last package seems bugged
<docente> khj
<lotuspsychje> Neoark: best way to get your issue solved is to re-state your issue, with all details in channel once in a while
<Jordan_U> Neoark: Did you see my request for the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-pc.postinst ?
<zhanx> lotuspsychje: any hardware you know off hard is not to be used with the latest and greatest Long term?
<zhanx> hand not hard
<docente> hrer
<lotuspsychje> zhanx: thats too specific to answer mate, most systems perform well on LTS, newer hardware might need newer kernels (non-lts)
<smokeyj> Jordan_U, OR, when support questions are in the few. We could adapt a little more relaxed attitude . Thus gaining a scene of community
<zhanx> lotuspsychje: thanks will wing it like normal and hope for the best
<lotuspsychje> smokeyj: the community already relaxes in #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> zhanx: HP & dell are known to be ubuntu friendly, but that doesnt mean other systems cant run ubuntu properly
<smokeyj> For some it does, Not new users
<zhanx> lotuspsychje: i build from mother board up, but thanks
<smokeyj> zhanx, per DEFINITION this is a chat chan
<Neoark> too big to paste it
<Neoark> 1000+
<lotuspsychje> smokeyj: ok, stop that please
<kostkon> Neoark, paste the tail end
<smokeyj> caps? sure
<Jordan_U> smokeyj: If you'd like to discuss this channel's policies please do so in #ubuntu-ops or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Neoark> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/24608612/
<Neoark> Setting up grub-pc (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.10) ...
<Neoark> /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-pc.postinst: line 703: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
<leftyfb> Neoark: yes, several of us have got this tonight...
<leftyfb> Neoark: do you know if you have EFI boot enabled?
<leftyfb> Neoark: you can check by seeing if there's an "efi" directory in /boot
<Neoark> not there
<Jordan_U> Neoark: Interesting, looks like there is a missing ';' after "2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.10" on line 699.
<leftyfb> ok, edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-pc.postinst , go to line 703, I just commented out both those if statements (5 lines)
<leftyfb> Jordan_U: that would fix it too ;)
<Jordan_U> Neoark: Do you know how to fix that line or would you like step by step instructions?
<Neoark> Jordan_U ty
<Neoark> fixed it
<Neoark> added ;
<Neoark> before then
<Jordan_U> Neoark: What version of Ubuntu are you running? I want to make sure that a bug report for this has been filed, especially since the fix is (seemingly) so simple.
<Neoark> 16.04
<helpc3e3> hey guys am having an issue where when i ssh into my machine using ldap credentials it shows me the motd then immediately disconnects. Looking at ssh in debug mode it seems to be the client is causing the disconnect. Any ideas?
<leftyfb> Jordan_U: I can't seem to find a bug filed
<Neoark> i was trying to file it but i am getting timed out bug
<unholymachine> good evening.
<kostkon> Jordan_U, looks like it's probably a phased update from proposed? latest on 16.04 is 3.9
<leftyfb> way to rush a "fix" for grub on a Friday afternoon
<Jordan_U> Neoark: Please subscribe me (jordanu) to the bug when you are able to submit it. If you have difficulty submitting the bug, please join #ubuntu-bugs .
<jnewt1> i need some help getting my remote connection working well. i have installed x11vnc on the server (ubuntu). i started it with x11vnc --scale 1920x1080 (my client resolution).  but everything is stretched, and it's probably due to having dual monitors on the host, as i see them both.
<unholymachine> i have a question. i have compiled a custom ubuntu build that has , as part of it, many non-free drivers installed on it. when installing it on new machines that do happen to use these non-free ddrivers should i expect any issues?
<jnewt1> i just want a single screen, no scrolling around, text i can actually read, but I can't figure out the proper settings.
<unholymachine> what i think happens is that, after installation, the system just uses the drivers that it needs and disregards the fact that there are other drivers present for different wifi chip architectures?
<Jordan_U> unholymachine: For wifi I wouldn't expect any issues but proprietary graphics drivers tend to cause problems with use of the Free drivers.
<lotuspsychje> jnewt1: be carefull with vnc, its a security flaw
<LinuxGuy2020> Im running soundconverter 2.9.0-beta1 and the AAC format option is missing. How do I get it working? Or is there an alternative app to batch convert audio files between formats?
<lotuspsychje> LinuxGuy2020: its recommended to install packages from the ubuntu repos
<Jordan_U> LinuxGuy2020: ffmpeg is a tool I use.
<jnewt1> lotuspsychje, what is the preferred remote connection method?
<lotuspsychje> jnewt1: ssh with fail2ban as protection
<LinuxGuy2020> Jordan_U: Ill try that. Thank you,
<jnewt1> lotuspsychje, looking for something simple like rdp on windows.  i don't really want to do a bunch of setup.  i can already ssh to the desktop.
<lotuspsychje> jnewt1: just telling to be carefull with GUI remote 24/7 things, youl get hammered hard
<jnewt1> what?
<lotuspsychje> jnewt1: dont let vnc run while your away
<Jordan_U> LinuxGuy2020: You're welcome.
<jnewt1> lotuspsychje, if no vnc, what should i use so that i can connect remotely as simply as possible without a big security hole like what you're talking about
<lotuspsychje> jnewt1: tell us your plans first, will you need it 24/7?
<lotuspsychje> jnewt1: what kind of remote work will you need?
<unholymachine> ty Jordan_U
<jnewt1> lotuspsychje, i won't use it constantly for 24hrs / day, maybe an hour or two per day.  i used RDP with windows, but am trying to switch to ubuntu as my main OS.  I want something like RDP where I don't have to worry about how much i use it or what sort of work i want to do while using it.  office programs, accounting software, software dev IDE, shouldn't matter.
<lotuspsychje> jnewt1: RDP is also a security flaw, id really suggest ssh for a more secure work
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | jnewt1
<ubottu> jnewt1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<smokeyj> lotuspsychje, if SSH is setup popper
<LinuxGuy2020> Jordan_U: Yeah ffmpeg with WinFF front end is very nice. Thanks a bunch
<jnewt1> lotuspsychje, i don't have a fast connection, i notice vnc is a lot slower than rdp on my setup.
<jnewt1> lotuspsychje, reading about rdp says newer versions use ssl/tls to encrypt everything, is there another piece needed to secure this stuff?
<croz> implite, you still around?
<implite> hello
<croz> sorry was afk
<croz> so yeah when i tried installing kde i got error box and it asked to report it to canonical or whtaever it is
<implite> what was the error message?
<croz> i still have the terminal open though. how can i show you the log? i dont want to paste it all here. is there a key part you need to see?
<implite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<implite> put it all in past here
<implite> paste
<jnewt1> is teamviewer any good?
<implite> yes
<croz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24608903/
<m5w> Hello. I compile vim from source, so I'd like to remove vim-tiny. However, it seems that ubuntu-minimal depends upon vim-tiny, and ``It [ubuntu-minimal] is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that  it not be removed."
<m5w> What should I do here?
<leftyfb> m5w: why do you need vim from source?
<m5w> leftyfb, you'll laugh if I tell you
<leftyfb> try me
<m5w> in default vim, nuw is maxed out at 10
<m5w> I think that's dumb, so I compile it to be maxed higher
<croz> implite, find anything there?
<m5w> hm, maybe if I install to /usr/local instead of /usr it will find that first before vim-tiny stuffs and use that?
<m5w> testing now
<implite> looks like you are getting errors with installing some packages
<implite> croz
<m5w> works!
<implite> there is some missing packages that you can try installing before you try to install kde again
<croz> which packages
<m5w> okay, so no need to remove vim-tiny
<BillGHero> I have my /home on an ssd but want to mount an encrypted folder that is shared between two users on another hard-drive. Is there a relatively simple way to accomplish this with ecryptfs? Perhaps using a startup script for each user?
<kevinfish> my system glitched and now spacemacs hangs.   I don't think its that, but probably some missing or corrupted command.    Is there some apt type process I can run to have it check my system and reinstall any packages where the contents are missing/broken?
<arch-nemesis> An encrypted network share?
<BillGHero> @arch-nemesis No, just a common encrypted folder on a bigger mechanical hard drive. For photos and scanned documents.
<Bashing-om> kevinfish: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' .
<arch-nemesis> I don't know about ecryptfs, but I've had good luck with luks encrypted hard drives. Gnome/Unity automatically prompts for the password when you plug it in.
<Drgx2x> Dax
<en01> Hey
<kevinfish> Bashing-om: ok, thanks
<BillGHero> @arch-nemesis I have not tried LUKS, but will check it out. Thanks for the idea.
<Bashing-om> kevinfish: :) advise the channel if there are errors reported .
<en01> Having issues with site cloning gmail on the Setoolkit. Any advice?
<en01> The problem is that there is 2 pages one for the username to be entered, and the other for the password.
<en01> I did the site template thing but after they enter the credentials it leads them to google not gmail
<lotuspsychje> en01: dont join irc as root
<arch-nemesis> en01, I doubt anyone willl help you with that
<c0der> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/06/14/universal-snap-packages-launch-on-multiple-linux-distros/
<lotuspsychje> c0der: not here please
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | c0der
<ubottu> c0der: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<c0der> thanks :)
<c0der> ubottu: thanks Ubottu :)
<ubottu> c0der: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guy1524> hey guys, what is the best way I can search a home directory for all .java files including ones nested inside zip files then parse through them for a specific string they contain
<Guy1524> I have so much junk everywhere that I think this is the only way I can find what I need
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: the find or whereis command can help you
<Ben64> doesn't help for inside archives
<Guy1524> how would the whereis command help
<Guy1524> isn't that for find the location of binaries
<kevinfish> Bashing-Om's remedy didn't work inspite of no errors
<Guy1524> also, is there a way to pipe all the .java files find finds into a parser to find a string?
<EriC^^> what's the extension of the zip ones?
<EriC^^> nevermind, duh O.o
<kevinfish> so what command double checks the actual integrity of the commands/files installed on your system?
<EriC^^> !debsums | kevinfish
<EriC^^> !info debsums | kevinfish
<ubottu> kevinfish: debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2 (zesty), package size 41 kB, installed size 119 kB
<eventHorizon> I have a init.d startup written for debian, I am running 16.04. Can I just cp it to etc/init.d for it work. Or do I need to turn it into service under Systemd or do something else entirelu
<eventHorizon> the init script is here https://github.com/grke/burp/blob/master/debian/init
<aiena> I want to use rsnapshot. But I am not sure how much disk space it needs or how it works. Does each folder of rotating backups contain seperate copies of the same file ?
<implite> croz: are you still here?
<one808> 我来了
<lotuspsychje> !cn | one808
<ubottu> one808: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<SagelessFox_> one808 no Chinese
<one808> Sorry
<BillGHero> @arch-nemesis It doesn"t look like a LUKS-based encrypted volume supports grow/shrink...
<Guest63783> how do I connect audio between applications, like soundflower does on macos, on ubuntu 17.04? I suppose I use jack but I can't figure out how to make it work
<SwedeMike> BillGHero: cryptsetup allows for online resize of luks based volume.
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest63783, first, you should get a better nick  ;)  but jack is probably right. I think you might be able to do it in alsa configs to, but jack would be the way to go. start jack with qjackcontrol make connections with patchage or jackeq maybe
<Seven_Six_Two> apps have to support jack, or use a wrapper or something
<Seven_Six_Two> sorry I can't be more specific. It's been a while.
<Guest63783> basically i need to route my system audio to an audio device that can be connected to an application like discord, as well as have it play through my speakers
<BillGHero> SwedeMike: by 'online' do you mean that it will grow and shrink a volume contained in a file?
<BillGHero> Does cryptsetup have any real documentation, besides FAQ on the Gitlab site? It would really help, since my use case is not a private folder, and not a fixed-size volume..
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<croz> ur a psycho
<psychoticwarrior> yes i am
<psychoticwarrior> currently running a triple boot of kali linux, ubuntu 16.04 and windows 7 ultiamte
<psychoticwarrior> ultimate
<strive> psychoticwarrior: Windows 7 still? It was a nice OS I have to admit.
<psychoticwarrior> yea i agree. not that big of a fan of windows 10
<psychoticwarrior> it does the job
<strive> psychoticwarrior: I concur. Win10 has telemetry crap.
<psychoticwarrior> yea true
<strive> psychoticwarrior: Ubuntu is a nice transition from Windows to Linux.
<psychoticwarrior> yes iti s
<psychoticwarrior> i love ubuntuy
<psychoticwarrior> ubuntu
<psychoticwarrior> do you live in the states or europe?
<strive> My first Linux OS was Ubuntu MATE.
<strive> Near Chicago, IL
<psychoticwarrior> sweet
<psychoticwarrior> me too
<strive> ha
<strive> Nice.
<strive> I'm originally from NYC.
<psychoticwarrior> nice
<strive> Oh how I miss that place...
<psychoticwarrior> im not that big of a fan of chicago
<strive> You'd think I'd visit Chicago, but that place is bad.
<psychoticwarrior> yea talk about all the killings
<strive> It's ridiculous.
<psychoticwarrior> true
<strive> Over territory, oh please.
<strive> Ubuntu got me off the streets.
<lotuspsychje> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<strive> j.k
<strive> lotuspsychje: Yea yea yea.
<SwedeMike> BillGHero: no, I mean you can do it when it's in use, ie mounted.
<psychoticwarrior> i noticed udev can be an issue sometimes
<psychoticwarrior> i used systemctl disable udev
<en01> is SSL better on 6697 or 7000?
<psychoticwarrior> not sure. i dont think it matters
<strive> en01: I think it depends on freenode.
<strive> You can connect to freenode by pointing your IRC client at chat.freenode.net on ports 6665-6667 and 8000-8002 for plain-text connections, or ports 6697, 7000 and 7070 for SSL-encrypted connections.
<strive> en01: So I would use 6697, 7000 or 7070
<en01> strive: Thanks
<psychoticwarrior> whats some good music to listen to
<strive> en01: yw.
<strive> psychoticwarrior: haha, lotuspsychje will get you.
<strive> psychoticwarrior: Try this: "What's some good music to listen to WHILE using Ubuntu?"
<strive> psychoticwarrior: (throw ubuntu in the mix)
<psychoticwarrior> yea forsure whats good music to listen to while using ubuntu
<en01> Chromatics is one of the best bands ive heard in a long time.
<strive> lmao
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<lotuspsychje> psychoticwarrior, strive stop that please
<Guest63783> OOH i think I found the solution!!
<Guest63783> modprobe snd-aloop
<psychoticwarrior> what about icp?
<strive> lotuspsychje: lol, I'm headed to bed.
<Guest63783> i did `sudo modprobe snd-aloop` in terminal and I think it made a virtual audio port which I can use. YAY lets see if it works though
<strive> g'night
<psychoticwarrior> good nite
<Guest63783> hmm
<lotuspsychje> Guest63783: can we help you?
<Guest63783> you already did :D
<BillGHero> SwedeMike: My use case is to have a encrypted folder/container/whatever that lives on a secondary hard drive/partition and can be accessed by multiple users at the same time. If any of my users must manually resize the container, that may cause problems. Better to use an option that can resize itself dynamically based on space available on the host filesystem.
<BillGHero> My main issue here is that all the helpfule tips I find seem to be aimed at private folders or encrypting entire disks/partitions. It seems as if no guides exist that show my middle-of-the-road use case..
<aiena> Anyone has experience here with this rsnapshot tool ? I am wondering how the backups take place. Wether when it rolls in each folder a clone of the file is kept ?
<SwedeMike> BillGHero: ok, then you should not use LUKS based method.
<BillGHero> SwedeMike: I do still thank you for the suggestion. I am reading up on it as an alternative. It seems that I am finding more/better documentation for LUKS than for others.
<bambanx> any alternative to indesign for ubuntu folks?
<auronandace1> bambanx: how about scribus?
<bambanx> auronandace1, do you used? i am installing
<auronandace1> bambanx: i didn't know what indesign was, did a quick search and wikipedia recomends scribus as an open source alternative
<bambanx> auronandace1, oh thanks you man
<bambanx> you ara very kind
<auronandace1> bambanx: sorry I won't be able to help you use it, never tried it myself
<bambanx> auronandace1, looks good
<bambanx> auronandace1, is for make publishing things like newspapers, magazines, design of all kind of things
<bambanx> :D
<ankitpati> Anyone facing problems with grub-efi-amd64 since the last update?
<Jordan_U> ankitpati: syntax error? (Please pastebin the output of "sudo dpkg --configure -a").
<ankitpati> Yes. Actually I fixed it myself.
<ankitpati> Thought I should report it, but could not find the appropriate bug-tracker on launchpad.
<ankitpati> It was a simple missing semi-colon before the then following an if in the postinst bash script.
<Jordan_U> ankitpati: Run "ubuntu-bug grub-efi-amd64".
<ankitpati> Thank you.
<Jordan_U> ankitpati: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> ankitpati: After submitting the bug, please subscribe me (jordanu) to it.
<ankitpati> Sure.
<twomix> i was able to enable the sta wifi driver on the live usb offline but I can't do this from my fresh install without internet.. is there a way I can get the driver off the install USB
<en01> Linux over windows forever!!!
<en01> How do i scroll down the list of active users in this channel
<en01> ?
<Jordan_U> twomix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<ankitpati> Jordan_U, and anyone else looking for a quick fix to the grub-efi-amd64 issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1692181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1692181 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "bash syntax error in the postinst script" [Undecided,New]
<en01> ankitpati: wish i could help you buddy.
<ankitpati> Thank you, but I actually already fixed the issue.
<aiena> is there a way to add a regular user and set a  password at the same time ?
<ankitpati> aiena: Press Ctrl + Alt + T to invoke the terminal. Type "sudo adduser username", without the quotes, and follow the on-screen instructions.
<Seveas> aiena: useradd with -p
<aiena> ankitpati:  its an ubuntu server and I am in the root shell
<aiena> Seveas:  thanks
<ankitpati> aiena: adduser should still be available, and is generally more friendly.
<aiena> nods I think but useradd is more cross distro though
<ankitpati> aiena: Agreed.
<bigjazzsound> I always have to check the man pages to remember which one is which
<aiena> bigjazzsound: yeah thank heavens for man pages
<aiena> those are one of linux distros main strengths
<aiena> Seveas: strange when I use -p from useradd passwords are stored in plain text in /etc/shadow instead of hashed why
<aiena> whereas using passwd command to set the password stores it as a hash
<bigjazzsound> aiena the -p option wants the hashed version of the password
<aiena> oh so what hashes a password ?
<aiena> guessing passwd is a wrapper around lower level commands then
<aiena> so passwd hashes plus writes to /etc/shadow
<bigjazzsound> aiena I would suggest using passwd to set the password
<bigjazzsound> aiena yes
<aiena> yes I am going to do that
<aiena> though useradd -p would do that but good I checked /etc/shadow
<aiena> atleast I knew I was doing something wrong then
<aiena> *at least
<aiena> bigjazzsound: just for knowledge purposes how is the hash in etc/shadow calculated on ubuntu ?
<bigjazzsound> aiena: it is a sha-512 hash
<aiena> ok thank you
<bigjazzsound> you are welcome
<en01> you are all beautiful people!
<Dri> you are welcome to part anytime robairt M144 dja magikid cibs WizardGed MustaKrakish mundus2018 yofel trevorj cellardoor_ lapion cyboman33 dcmorton AndrewGazelka oijeeboo philroche ddstreet murphy spilotro Klumben jabbslad iSagitt xtreamwayz HandheldPenguin` PeterReid Schmiel rhonabwy gardar discopatrick Giant81 macsz Relicka LazyAngel ToeSnacks InventorTechie ppf boxrick1 Furai lvrp16 Lukewh ubuntulo12 fbaca tabakhase craysiii jerichowasahoax Namikaze nomad_
<baBeSuclu> you are welcome to part anytime robairt M144 dja magikid cibs WizardGed MustaKrakish mundus2018 yofel trevorj cellardoor_ lapion cyboman33 dcmorton AndrewGazelka oijeeboo philroche ddstreet murphy spilotro Klumben jabbslad iSagitt xtreamwayz HandheldPenguin` PeterReid Schmiel rhonabwy gardar discopatrick Giant81 macsz Relicka LazyAngel ToeSnacks InventorTechie ppf boxrick1 Furai lvrp16 Lukewh ubuntulo12 fbaca tabakhase craysiii jerichowasahoax Namikaze no
<baBeSuclu> you are welcome to part anytime twisted` techmagus cores den628 kbrosnan foo setkeh dannyLopez paalgyula Squarism designbybeck PipeItToDevNull jinie komugi shootbird DocMAX pa BLZbubba cmdshftn raztafari NoCode steven gusnan freddylisbon mcphail satanist arslanq YuGiOhJCJ gmh jurrap naskeli gyre007 robertj mblanco__ Sigyn Nukien Dworf ilmaisin gborg tfni Trefex aiena krizoek ryao Casper26 Triffid_Hunter candy` donofrio kPa antonmpeg imsurit timbram tlyu g
<baBeSuclu> you are welcome to part anytime igordcard e_xistense wizonesolutions Taggnostr Damier neurot LambdaComplex tswett en01 King_Hual ijmad jackNemrod Introoter Jikai MobileMatt yinflying2016 amphiprions sinduck mz` nesthib Bock alexandre9099 OERIAS nhandler Xe kevank_ holodoc Ricardus zonum diarpi Khaotic Zesty_ thebadshepperd CatKiller Noskcaj NickG365 uks dave4925 Hobbyboy Nothing4You Cursarion ColdKeyboard smiths[m]1 bitch h22turbo thib Tabmow Village blee
<baBeSuclu> you are welcome to part anytime memorynoise underyx Fuchs y0sh datajerk lel- ihavoc ddellav reveredge vok` claude2 freakynl tamaros momomo bekks samfty Kins kh4| leftyfb chamunks KlassicBoy Skyrider Mike34 lstanley blazeme8 xMopxShell dwar_ K1rk Wysi RaptorJesus wyggler2 Kazuto rager L0cust[m] Xorkle[m] IonutVan_ weltall DarkDevil morsnowski MrC bynarie netameta DenBeiren Jonno_FTW gvhoecke Edgan asd baTed Flannel saintaquinas[m] vkku[m] Waggie lu_tze asl
<Dri> you are welcome to part anytime twisted` techmagus cores den628 kbrosnan foo setkeh dannyLopez paalgyula Squarism designbybeck PipeItToDevNull jinie komugi shootbird DocMAX pa BLZbubba cmdshftn raztafari NoCode steven gusnan freddylisbon mcphail satanist arslanq YuGiOhJCJ gmh jurrap naskeli gyre007 robertj mblanco__ Sigyn Nukien Dworf ilmaisin gborg tfni Trefex aiena krizoek ryao Casper26 Triffid_Hunter candy` donofrio kPa antonmpeg imsurit timbram tlyu g2 an
<Dri> you are welcome to part anytime igordcard e_xistense wizonesolutions Taggnostr Damier neurot LambdaComplex tswett en01 King_Hual ijmad jackNemrod Introoter Jikai MobileMatt yinflying2016 amphiprions sinduck mz` nesthib Bock alexandre9099 OERIAS nhandler Xe kevank_ holodoc Ricardus zonum diarpi Khaotic Zesty_ thebadshepperd CatKiller Noskcaj NickG365 uks dave4925 Hobbyboy Nothing4You Cursarion ColdKeyboard smiths[m]1 bitch h22turbo thib Tabmow Village bleepy g
<Dri> you are welcome to part anytime memorynoise underyx Fuchs y0sh datajerk lel- ihavoc ddellav reveredge vok` claude2 freakynl tamaros momomo bekks samfty Kins kh4| leftyfb chamunks KlassicBoy Skyrider Mike34 lstanley blazeme8 xMopxShell dwar_ K1rk Wysi RaptorJesus wyggler2 Kazuto rager L0cust[m] Xorkle[m] IonutVan_ weltall DarkDevil morsnowski MrC bynarie netameta DenBeiren Jonno_FTW gvhoecke Edgan asd baTed Flannel saintaquinas[m] vkku[m] Waggie lu_tze asleepf
<baBeSuclu> you are welcome to part anytime Aprexer herb davr0s jose VoidWhisperer Ishaq Freman wymillerlinux olafh askb kimico_ pinnen Ivan97 Cust0sLimen bswartz jacekn KennosiS chu nicomachus blake_r jasonheh danielbw lord4163 seprob zivester thatgraemeguy MadAGu marnikow DzAirmaX jswagner SunTsu vcavallo yock haowei michaelni zero_66 topi` jackmcbarn jhc76 ChewCraft jje Kryptron mikeymop typ dustinm` kazuma_desu unixpro1970 Olufunmilayo ubergoose RocketLL bertman 
<keg> you are welcome to part anytime robairt M144 dja magikid cibs WizardGed MustaKrakish mundus2018 yofel trevorj cellardoor_ lapion cyboman33 dcmorton AndrewGazelka oijeeboo philroche ddstreet murphy spilotro Klumben jabbslad iSagitt xtreamwayz HandheldPenguin` PeterReid Schmiel rhonabwy gardar discopatrick Giant81 macsz Relicka LazyAngel ToeSnacks InventorTechie ppf boxrick1 Furai lvrp16 Lukewh ubuntulo12 fbaca tabakhase craysiii jerichowasahoax Namikaze nomad_fr tcp
<keg> you are welcome to part anytime twisted` techmagus cores den628 kbrosnan foo setkeh dannyLopez paalgyula Squarism designbybeck PipeItToDevNull jinie komugi shootbird DocMAX pa BLZbubba cmdshftn raztafari NoCode steven gusnan freddylisbon mcphail satanist arslanq YuGiOhJCJ gmh jurrap naskeli gyre007 robertj mblanco__ Sigyn Nukien Dworf ilmaisin gborg tfni Trefex aiena krizoek ryao Casper26 Triffid_Hunter candy` donofrio kPa antonmpeg imsurit timbram tlyu g2 andjjj23
<keg> you are welcome to part anytime igordcard e_xistense wizonesolutions Taggnostr Damier neurot LambdaComplex tswett en01 King_Hual ijmad jackNemrod Introoter Jikai MobileMatt yinflying2016 amphiprions sinduck mz` nesthib Bock alexandre9099 OERIAS nhandler Xe kevank_ holodoc Ricardus zonum diarpi Khaotic Zesty_ thebadshepperd CatKiller Noskcaj NickG365 uks dave4925 Hobbyboy Nothing4You Cursarion ColdKeyboard smiths[m]1 bitch h22turbo thib Tabmow Village bleepy georgeo
<keg> you are welcome to part anytime memorynoise underyx Fuchs y0sh datajerk lel- ihavoc ddellav reveredge vok` claude2 freakynl tamaros momomo bekks samfty Kins kh4| leftyfb chamunks KlassicBoy Skyrider Mike34 lstanley blazeme8 xMopxShell dwar_ K1rk Wysi RaptorJesus wyggler2 Kazuto rager L0cust[m] Xorkle[m] IonutVan_ weltall DarkDevil morsnowski MrC bynarie netameta DenBeiren Jonno_FTW gvhoecke Edgan asd baTed Flannel saintaquinas[m] vkku[m] Waggie lu_tze asleepfro Amp
<Dri> you are welcome to part anytime Aprexer herb davr0s jose VoidWhisperer Ishaq Freman wymillerlinux olafh askb kimico_ pinnen Ivan97 Cust0sLimen bswartz jacekn KennosiS chu nicomachus blake_r jasonheh danielbw lord4163 seprob zivester thatgraemeguy MadAGu marnikow DzAirmaX jswagner SunTsu vcavallo yock haowei michaelni zero_66 topi` jackmcbarn jhc76 ChewCraft jje Kryptron mikeymop typ dustinm` kazuma_desu unixpro1970 Olufunmilayo ubergoose RocketLL bertman Delt
<keg> you are welcome to part anytime Aprexer herb davr0s jose VoidWhisperer Ishaq Freman wymillerlinux olafh askb kimico_ pinnen Ivan97 Cust0sLimen bswartz jacekn KennosiS chu nicomachus blake_r jasonheh danielbw lord4163 seprob zivester thatgraemeguy MadAGu marnikow DzAirmaX jswagner SunTsu vcavallo yock haowei michaelni zero_66 topi` jackmcbarn jhc76 ChewCraft jje Kryptron mikeymop typ dustinm` kazuma_desu unixpro1970 Olufunmilayo ubergoose RocketLL bertman Deltanic K
<Guest98291> you are welcome to part anytime robairt M144 dja magikid cibs WizardGed MustaKrakish mundus2018 yofel trevorj cellardoor_ lapion cyboman33 dcmorton AndrewGazelka oijeeboo philroche ddstreet murphy spilotro Klumben jabbslad iSagitt xtreamwayz HandheldPenguin` PeterReid Schmiel rhonabwy gardar discopatrick Giant81 macsz Relicka LazyAngel ToeSnacks InventorTechie ppf boxrick1 Furai lvrp16 Lukewh ubuntulo12 fbaca tabakhase craysiii jerichowasahoax Namikaze nomad
<Guest98291> you are welcome to part anytime twisted` techmagus cores den628 kbrosnan foo setkeh dannyLopez paalgyula Squarism designbybeck PipeItToDevNull jinie komugi shootbird DocMAX pa BLZbubba cmdshftn raztafari NoCode steven gusnan freddylisbon mcphail satanist arslanq YuGiOhJCJ gmh jurrap naskeli gyre007 robertj mblanco__ Sigyn Nukien Dworf ilmaisin gborg tfni Trefex aiena krizoek ryao Casper26 Triffid_Hunter candy` donofrio kPa antonmpeg imsurit timbram tlyu g2 a
<Guest98291> you are welcome to part anytime igordcard e_xistense wizonesolutions Taggnostr Damier neurot LambdaComplex tswett en01 King_Hual ijmad jackNemrod Introoter Jikai MobileMatt yinflying2016 amphiprions sinduck mz` nesthib Bock alexandre9099 OERIAS nhandler Xe kevank_ holodoc Ricardus zonum diarpi Khaotic Zesty_ thebadshepperd CatKiller Noskcaj NickG365 uks dave4925 Hobbyboy Nothing4You Cursarion ColdKeyboard smiths[m]1 bitch h22turbo thib Tabmow Village bleepy 
<Guest98291> you are welcome to part anytime memorynoise underyx Fuchs y0sh datajerk lel- ihavoc ddellav reveredge vok` claude2 freakynl tamaros momomo bekks samfty Kins kh4| leftyfb chamunks KlassicBoy Skyrider Mike34 lstanley blazeme8 xMopxShell dwar_ K1rk Wysi RaptorJesus wyggler2 Kazuto rager L0cust[m] Xorkle[m] IonutVan_ weltall DarkDevil morsnowski MrC bynarie netameta DenBeiren Jonno_FTW gvhoecke Edgan asd baTed Flannel saintaquinas[m] vkku[m] Waggie lu_tze asleep
<Guest98291> you are welcome to part anytime Aprexer herb davr0s jose VoidWhisperer Ishaq Freman wymillerlinux olafh askb kimico_ pinnen Ivan97 Cust0sLimen bswartz jacekn KennosiS chu nicomachus blake_r jasonheh danielbw lord4163 seprob zivester thatgraemeguy MadAGu marnikow DzAirmaX jswagner SunTsu vcavallo yock haowei michaelni zero_66 topi` jackmcbarn jhc76 ChewCraft jje Kryptron mikeymop typ dustinm` kazuma_desu unixpro1970 Olufunmilayo ubergoose RocketLL bertman Del
<WubinuGo> you are welcome to part anytime robairt M144 dja magikid cibs WizardGed MustaKrakish mundus2018 yofel trevorj cellardoor_ lapion cyboman33 dcmorton AndrewGazelka oijeeboo philroche ddstreet murphy spilotro Klumben jabbslad iSagitt xtreamwayz HandheldPenguin` PeterReid Schmiel rhonabwy gardar discopatrick Giant81 macsz Relicka LazyAngel ToeSnacks InventorTechie ppf boxrick1 Furai lvrp16 Lukewh ubuntulo12 fbaca tabakhase craysiii jerichowasahoax Namikaze nomad
<WubinuGo> you are welcome to part anytime twisted` techmagus cores den628 kbrosnan foo setkeh dannyLopez paalgyula Squarism designbybeck PipeItToDevNull jinie komugi shootbird DocMAX pa BLZbubba cmdshftn raztafari NoCode steven gusnan freddylisbon mcphail satanist arslanq YuGiOhJCJ gmh jurrap naskeli gyre007 robertj mblanco__ Sigyn Nukien Dworf ilmaisin gborg tfni Trefex aiena krizoek ryao Casper26 Triffid_Hunter candy` donofrio kPa antonmpeg imsurit timbram tlyu g2 a
<WubinuGo> you are welcome to part anytime igordcard e_xistense wizonesolutions Taggnostr Damier neurot LambdaComplex tswett en01 King_Hual ijmad jackNemrod Introoter Jikai MobileMatt yinflying2016 amphiprions sinduck mz` nesthib Bock alexandre9099 OERIAS nhandler Xe kevank_ holodoc Ricardus zonum diarpi Khaotic Zesty_ thebadshepperd CatKiller Noskcaj NickG365 uks dave4925 Hobbyboy Nothing4You Cursarion ColdKeyboard smiths[m]1 bitch h22turbo thib Tabmow Village bleepy 
<WubinuGo> you are welcome to part anytime memorynoise underyx Fuchs y0sh datajerk lel- ihavoc ddellav reveredge vok` claude2 freakynl tamaros momomo bekks samfty Kins kh4| leftyfb chamunks KlassicBoy Skyrider Mike34 lstanley blazeme8 xMopxShell dwar_ K1rk Wysi RaptorJesus wyggler2 Kazuto rager L0cust[m] Xorkle[m] IonutVan_ weltall DarkDevil morsnowski MrC bynarie netameta DenBeiren Jonno_FTW gvhoecke Edgan asd baTed Flannel saintaquinas[m] vkku[m] Waggie lu_tze asleep
<WubinuGo> you are welcome to part anytime Aprexer herb davr0s jose VoidWhisperer Ishaq Freman wymillerlinux olafh askb kimico_ pinnen Ivan97 Cust0sLimen bswartz jacekn KennosiS chu nicomachus blake_r jasonheh danielbw lord4163 seprob zivester thatgraemeguy MadAGu marnikow DzAirmaX jswagner SunTsu vcavallo yock haowei michaelni zero_66 topi` jackmcbarn jhc76 ChewCraft jje Kryptron mikeymop typ dustinm` kazuma_desu unixpro1970 Olufunmilayo ubergoose RocketLL bertman Del
<Mike34> rofl
<Bock> Lame.
<bigjazzsound> Save us mods
<numb182> I dual booted Ubuntu alongside Windows 10. Then I deleted the Ubuntu partition from Windows 10. Now, whenever I open my computer a grub screen pops up and I have to manually select the windows bootloader option by pressing F12 key. Is there any way to remove grub completely?
<Furai> What's recently with bots infestation around different channels?
<pagz> numb128: do you have a windows cd? if not you can repair the bootloader with EasyBCD
<akik> Furai: there are always people who think somebody has hurt their feelings
<Furai> That was a wrong move, should have removed windows.
<Dreaman> lowlateny kernel for laptops
<Dreaman> or
<Dreaman> lowlatency
<YankDownUnder> akik, OMG that hurt my feelings.
<scatterp> hi i am doing: find -name \* -print0|xargs -0 zgrep blah and i would like to exclude a folder from the results passed to zgrep
<CoderEurope> !grep
<ubottu> grep is a command-line tool that finds a string in a file or a stream. Grep can be recursive through directories and searches can be simple or complex. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<scatterp> CoderEurope was that for me ?
<geirha> scatterp: find . -name "dir_to_exclude" -prune -o -type f -exec zgrep blah /dev/null {} +
<scatterp> CoderEurope zgrep does not support recursive..
<scatterp> geirha thanks
<geirha> See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind for more on find
<scatterp> thanks
<Asiannoodles42> Hello! :D
<CoderEurope> Asiannoodles42, yes dawg here
<Asiannoodles42> For some reason the audio keeps muting itself and I cannot fix it
<Asiannoodles42> Like randomly it mutes itself
<stein2843> ipl.me
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<garo> The mediawiki package is available in both 14.04 and 16.10, why is not in 16.04 ?
<akik> !info mediawiki xenial
<ubottu> Package mediawiki does not exist in xenial
<garo> It's pretty popular software, so i assume it's not forgotten
<garo> So there has to be a reason that it's not there...
<garo> (My real question is: Should I install mediawiki from a package from another ubuntu version or from the source)
<piero> somone to get well to work photoshop cc
<piero> by playonlinux
<piero> to me not wokring
<garo> nevermind, i found a ppa ...
<oerheks> garo, answer why it is removed, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediawiki/+bug/1527657
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1527657 in mediawiki (Ubuntu) "Drop mediawiki from Xenial" [Undecided,Fix released]
<oerheks> some blocking bug that should have been fixed before the LTS came out https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=805588
<ubottu> Debian bug 805588 in ftp.debian.org "RM: mediawiki -- RoQA; not suitable for a stable release, outdated version" [Normal,Open]
<garo> A bit strange that it wasn't placed back when the bug was fixed...
<Li> can anyone suggest a solution for thess apt dependencies issues? https://pastebin.com/aFnafx3A
<ducasse> Li: why didn't you let 'apt install -f' finish?
<pagz> did you try apt-get -f install ?
<tomreyn> it would probably fail due to the existing dependency issues - still worth a try,.
<Li> ducasse: it's going to remove auducity which is what I'm trying to install basically
<aiena> I need some help. My samba configuration for an anonymous directory seems correct yet I cannot write to it from another system. I think pam or something is interfering
<tomreyn> Li: you can install it later, first have it removed, then make sure you don't have foreign / untracked packages or package versions, then install it again
<aiena> I set up the samba server in a vm and am accessing it from the host the network mode is bridges so the vm looks like another pc on the network
<aiena> *bridged
<Li> Is it possible to do the update/install part of apt install -f without having to remove anything?
<oerheks> Li you just run sudo apt update, run the full update command >> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ( and you need to reboot after the kernel update) then you can install what you want
<oerheks> updat refreshes the lists, upgrade installs the packages
<tomreyn> Li: you could try this (non-official, but probably safe to use) script https://pastebin.com/xGvYt37D to identify forign / untracked packages / packages versions.
<oerheks> tomreyn, he did not perform the proper update routine, so it gives this broken result
<tomreyn> maybe it's just that, yes
<Asiannoodles42> Need help with my audio, it keeps muting itself randomly
<oerheks> Asiannoodles42, there is a troubleshooting wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Asiannoodles42> oerheks Thank you, will try that
<oerheks> Asiannoodles42, if the wiki does hot give a clue, you can post your results to the tech team on the url given in the 1st section too
<oerheks> Alsa is complex
<Asiannoodles42> Very annoying as well
<aiena> Needs some help setting up a samba directory to be writable by the general public in ubuntu 16.04 What settings do I use ?
<eRkIlloTe> we
<eRkIlloTe> we
<eRkIlloTe> we
<eRkIlloTe> we
<Seveas> are the champions
<Seveas> like to move it move it
<Seveas> will rock you
<Seveas> 're walking in the air
<aiena> Aye devs need sysadmin champions :P
<Seveas> aiena: that's why I wear this hoodie at work https://vangogh.teespring.com/v3/image/W7LDdO9feX3rsWKJLNwAlKtsQjc/480/560.jpg
<ioria> aiena, https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/samba-server-ubuntu-16-04/
<aiena> ioria: in ubuntu 16 is setting read only = no for authenticated users also a requirement without it I cannot write to a secured folder
<ioria> aiena, ?
<aiena> ioria:  is smb.conf
<ioria> aiena, yes ?
<ioria> aiena, you replace it (backup)
<Nothing4You> dwdaww tpanda im s19 nebaut
<tomreyn> Nothing4You: cats, keyboards and unlocked PCs don't go together well.
<aiena> ioria:  one sec let me structure my question correctly
<Nothing4You> tomreyn: i know
<aiena> ioria:  oh in ubuntu 16 you only need those 3 lines
<ioria> aiena, really ?
<aiena> seems like read only is necessary (:
<aiena> anyway let me try disabling that and see if again it cannot write to it
<aiena> hmm weird
<backbox> ping
<tdmike> hey guys, I have got some issues with my fresh rpi2 ubuntu-server 16.04, It gives a systemd-modules-load error on boot and I cannot seem to connect to it with SSH
<MonkeyDust> tdmike  rpi has its own channel, try #raspberrypi
<tdmike> Alright thanks
<Giant81> I've been looking for something in linux that works like AD.  where you setup a DC (ldap server) then setup users/groups, and only have to add client PCs to the domain like AD.  I know there are a handful of ldap servers out there (freeIPA 389, etc...) any that are as easy to stand up and add clients as AD?
<Kalisu> Openldap isn't all bad
<Kalisu> But i miss the simple single sign on stuff
<Giant81> that was what I was looking for, something where I can setup a domain, then, like AD just add clients to it, then once added use shared accounts to log into any box on the network.
<SuperSeriousCat> Setting up iptables on a fresh 16.04 server. It is installed in apt-get, but no iptables.service is found. Also no /etc/iptables/ folder
<SuperSeriousCat> I can add rules and iptables-save fine, but still no rules to be found or service. Where is it under what name?
<tomreyn> SuperSeriousCat: iptable sis a mix of kernel modules and user space utilities, it does not provide a 'service'.
<tomreyn> you can use additional software (which can run as a service) to manage it.
<Seveas> SuperSeriousCat: an 'iptables service' is a redhatism. That "service" is nothing more than a script that runs iptables-save and iptables-restore
<Seveas> you can write a systemd unit file for that if you want :)
<SuperSeriousCat> Ok. Guess that is different from Arch then where it is a service pre installed. But what about rule save directory?
<Seveas> I usually use /etc/iptables.conf and /etc/ip6tables.conf :)
<SuperSeriousCat> Doing a /etc/i + tab show no iptables files or folders. Did a iptables-save
<SuperSeriousCat> Do I need to touch one manually and specify where it is?
<SuperSeriousCat> Rebooted and it is gone so guess it did not get saved to a file
<BentSpoon> SuperSeriousCat: iptables-save just dumps your rules to stdout
<BentSpoon> Use smth like iptables-save > /etc/iptables.conf
<SuperSeriousCat> That worked :)
<SuperSeriousCat> Thanks
<SuperSeriousCat> Not automaticly loaded after a reboot. How to do that?
<BentSpoon> Sorry. Forgot to mention that: try using the iptables-persistent package
<BentSpoon> That's the easiest way, I guess.
<SuperSeriousCat> Added this in networking/interfaces and it was active on reboot pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<BentSpoon> Yeah. So the files that you want to dump your customized rules to are now in /etc/iptables/
<BentSpoon> e.g. /etc/iptables/rules.v4 for IPv4 rules
<BentSpoon> At least, that's what my config uses.
<chasechris[m]> Does anyone know what causing this and how to fix/repair it ? i beleive it started after using an install script for rocket.chat
 * chasechris[m] sent a long message: chasechris[m]_2017-05-20_13:37:06.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/DBjAkFasKWetLknMVBphSufT>
<SuperSeriousCat> Basic rule for a computer with no special need, this one is decent, right? And if some new rules is needed later like NFS stuff it is added under the ssh one? http://paste.debian.net/933350/
<UbuntuConLeche>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER UbuntuConLeche dmnjdttelxvw
<pos> ould try the america style finish a burger in 3 bites.
<pos> <SamAlien[ZNC]> i love life.. me in life is a entire dif question
<pos> <SamAlien[ZNC]> be very easy actually lol
<pos> <SamAlien[ZNC]> hard bit is eating
<pos> <snook> that would be a hard way to die for me
<pos> <SamAlien[ZNC]> some of us like the process
<pos> sorry, autocopy
<pos> So, I've got a LUKS volume on an external drive which I can luksOpen on a ubuntu 14.04 system and with the 14.04 install media. I can not open it on either a 16.04 system nor the 16.04 install media. "No key available with this passphrase". I've tried changing the passphrase to 1234 and with keyfiles, same result. Any ideas?
<UbuntuConLeche> I am trying to install Tor Browser on 16.04. I can't retrieve the gpg key from keys.gnupg.com. I have been searching for help on linuxquestions to no avail. Anyway here is the forum post explaining the issue in detail: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/gpg-key-not-found-when-attempting-to-install-tor-browser-4175606318/
<oerheks> UbuntuConLeche, key just imports fine here
<Tiberium> Hi everyone, how can I install 32-bit package (teamviewer) on 64-bit ubuntu live cd?
<Tiberium> 16.04
<Tiberium> I want to help my friend install ubuntu
<tomreyn> UbuntuConLeche: your system / the DNS cache it uses fails to resolve the hostname.
<oerheks> Tiberium, no, the teamviewer package is multiarch, 32+64 bit
<tomreyn> UbuntuConLeche: also, it's not keys.gnupg.com but keys.gnupg.net, which is an alias for pool.sks-keyservers.net.
<UbuntuConLeche> How do I fix that?
<Tiberium> oerheks, where? on website it says it's i386 for resent DEB systems
<compdoc> Tiberium. I think you can, but why not try x2go instead?
<Tiberium> *recent
<oerheks> Tiberium, really? https://www.teamviewer.com/nl/download/linux/
<oerheks> v12.0.76279 (deb 32-Bit / 64-Bit Multiarch)
<tomreyn> UbuntuConLeche: you need to use a DNS cache which works reliably (or make the one you use work reliably)
<tomreyn> UbuntuConLeche: you can start diagnosing this using this command: host keys.gnupg.net
<Tiberium> oerheks, but it's a 32bit package
<Tiberium> sadly
<oerheks> it should say deb 32-Bit + 64-Bit Multiarch
<oerheks> Tiberium, it is a non-issue, just install it ?
<Tiberium> it always downloads i386 version
<oerheks> ubuntu is multiarch for some time, so i think it will install fine
<Tiberium> oerheks, nah, it doesn't on live cd :(
<UbuntuConLeche> OK I got several IP addresses.
<tomreyn> UbuntuConLeche: it should report that "keys.gnupg.net is an alias for pool.sks-keyservers.net.". if it doesn't you will need to find out why the dns cache you use does not provide you this correct response.
<DexterF> hi
<tomreyn> UbuntuConLeche: thos ip addresses can be fine, if they're in addition to the alias statement
<DexterF> what do I have to install/configure to make gThumb generate video preview thumbs?
<DexterF> it does it on another machine (debian), not here, though (16.04LTS)
<UbuntuConLeche> It does say that.
<tomreyn> UbuntuConLeche: when you run "ping -c1 keys.gnupg.net", does it report an error?
<UbuntuConLeche> no its says the packet was received.
<tomreyn> UbuntuConLeche: so i guess you only had temporary errors and the gpg command will work now
<oerheks> Tioke, no clue why teamviewer does not install on a live iso
<oerheks> Tiberium ^^
<Tiberium> oerheks, because live cd doesn't contain usual ubuntu repos by default
<Tiberium> for some reason
<UbuntuConLeche> No just ran it. Still messed up.
<Tiberium> and my it's hard to tell to my friend how to add them (even if its gui)
<tomreyn> UbuntuConLeche: do you have gnupg-curl installed?
<tomreyn> UbuntuConLeche: any non-default GPG configurations?
<UbuntuConLeche> Cool just ran it with the pool.sks-keyservers.net address. Success!
<Hans_> hi. I wat to set 9600 8n1 on my serial port. I managed 9600 but 8n1 ?? Please check this: https://pastebin.com/3Kj5T8JB
<Hans_> btw: Im a newbie :*)
<BentSpoon> SuperSeriousCat: I would define a default DROP policy on the INPUT chain, and then rather specifically define what I would like to let through.
<UbuntuConLeche> So what was the issue? Could it be my location?
<MonkeyDust> Hans_  not sure if that question is for this channel
<SuperSeriousCat> Guess I need to read some good guides, BentSpoon :P This was after the ubuntu.com one
<tomreyn> UbuntuConLeche: your gpg command fails to reolve the DNS alias (CNAME) keys.gnupg.net to pool.sks-keyservers.net for unknown reasons. i'm leaving now, but this is a bit worrysome and you may want to follow up on it with someoene else. also note that you did not answer my question about gnupg-curl.  also, be sure to keep addressing (mention their nickname everytime you respond) the person you are chatting with to ensure they do not miss your
<tomreyn> responses.
<UbuntuConLeche> I do use a VPN.
<BentSpoon> SuperSeriousCat: Good luck with that. The day is still young :-)
<leftyfb> Tiberium: you should be able to do this. I did this before some years ago...
<leftyfb> Tiberium: use dpkg -i teamviewer.deb to install it, then it'll probably error out because of dependencies. Just run sudo apt-get install -f
<leftyfb> that should install the 32bit libs you need to install/run it
<UbuntuConLeche> Alright I do not have gnupg-curl.
<leftyfb> UbuntuConLeche: disconnect from the vpn to get the key
<oerheks> UbuntuConLeche, vpn .. you should have said that in the 1st place, in your forum post too
<DAUinNot> hello. I need some help by a problem with lubunt, can i ask somebody?
<leftyfb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<scatterp> i have a file with embeded color codes when i cat output.txt i see colors when i cat -v output.txt i see color codes how to strip them ?
<UbuntuConLeche> lefttyfb well it seems to have installed. I don't see it in the applications list though. Is it normal that the Tor process is running when I haven't started the browser?
<leftyfb> UbuntuConLeche: you'll have to refer to the documentation for that
<UbuntuConLeche> Hopefully on a reboot it will show up the applications list.
<DAUinNot> after a blue screen, caused by windows (different HD) after changing cd reader, my lubuntu systen does not run. after start : ...dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced. dev/sda1: Directory inode 14155785, block#0, offset 0: directory corrupted .. /dev/sda1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY ; RUN fsck MANUALLY (i.e., without -a or -p options
<DAUinNot> fsck exited with status code 4 The root filesystem on /dev/sda1 requires a manual fsck
<DAUinNot> what to do whit this?
<EriC^^> DAUinNot: reboot the pc into recovery mode and manually fsck it
<EriC^^> !recovery | DAUinNot
<ubottu> DAUinNot: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<EriC^^> go to drop to root shell, and type fsck -f /dev/sda1
<DAUinNot> im doing this.. moment
<BentSpoon> scatterp: Tried this? http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/3584/remove-color-codes-special-characters-with-sed
<UbuntuConLeche> That is good to know for the future. I can use the host command to get the actual address to receive the key. I will mark the thread as solved and let them know what worked. Thanks for all the help!
<DAUinNot> EriC^^, is done, so now is asking : Missing '.' in directory inode 14155785. fix it? yes(done) Setting filetype for entry '.' in ???(14155785) to 2. Missing '..' in directory inode 14155785. fix? Should i go on with answering yes?
<b0bby__> hey
<b0bby__> can I have some help?
<Khaotic> /nickserv id s3xyhungm4n
 * compdoc hands b0bby__ a bucket of help
<b0bby__> compdoc thanks I needed to wash my server
<compdoc> wash?
<tomreyn> Khaotic: it's good you posted this password to the channel to rule out you'll use it, since this would be a terrible choice for a password.
<Khaotic> [09:53:45] -NickServ- \0!~0@65.181.113.235 failed to login to Khaotic.  There has been 1 failed login attempt since your last successful login.
<b0bby__> I'm running a server and trying to update the kernel from 2.6.32-042stab116.2 However it fails when trying to update the grub with: failed to get canonical path of `/dev/simfs'
<tomreyn> !register | Khaotic
<ubottu> Khaotic: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<oerheks> kernel 2.6.32-042 ?? lucid?
<Khaotic> i know how to register my nick
<MarkPD> Hey peeps.
<Khaotic> it's already registered...
<Khaotic> im just showing someone trying to log in as me lol
<tomreyn> Khaotic: it's OT here, though.
<Khaotic> OT?
<tomreyn> Khaotic: off topic, please seek help in #fgreenode, as ubottu said.
<tomreyn> #freenode
<Khaotic> i dont need help...
<Khaotic> it was a joke
<compdoc> we dont joke in here - its serious!  :/
<DAUinNot> ha ha :D it worked!!! Thanks!! Was much easyier, as i expected...  Love (L)Ubuntu. Thank you EriC^^
<DAUinNot> and forum.. and all Ubuntu users.. thanks :D
<mocxz> heloo
<hoquangnam> hi
<hoquangnam> anyone here?
<mocxz> hii
<mocxz> hoquangnam
<oerheks> 1700+ here, just ask your question, wait and see
<mocxz> how to runing cronjob in background
<MonkeyDust> mocxz  type    crontab -e .... if you want to run sudo commands, use  sudo crontab -e
<kova> Hello, which main parts of Ubuntu depend on python 2.7 and/or python 3.5?
<natten> Okay so installed ubuntu to an usb from a vm. Installation went smoothly, but when i try to boot my surface pro 3 from it, it doesnt even get to grub. (goes straight to windows bootloader even though i have usb as the first boot device)
<natten> Any suggestions on how i fix it? I made the vm boot with efi instead of bios since that is what the surface uses.
<kova> I'm trying to reduce redundancy caused by installing specific versions of pip
<mocxz> i want to runing php script every 5 minute
<mocxz> and runing in background service
<ducasse> mocxz: the syntax of the crontab is described in 'man 5 crontab'
<mocxz> i want runing php /var/www/update.php
<mocxz> in background in 5 minuts
<mocxz> im realy dont know about cronjob
<mocxz> and i new user in linux
<ducasse> !cron | mocxz
<ubottu> mocxz: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<kova> Is there any way of determining what depends on python in Ubuntu?
<pavlos> mocxz: you can use https://crontab.guru/ to test your settings (every 5 min is 0/5 * * * *)
<mashud> hallow
<mashud> hay
<oerheks> kova, apt-cache rdepends python3
<oerheks> and apt-cache rdepends python
<kova> oerheks right, I read dpkg doesn't depend on python
<ioria> kova,   apt-get -s remove python2.7    (and see how almost half of ubuntu will be removes)
<ioria> *d
<kova> ioria I know, that's why I asked what exactly depends on python other than APT
<nicole> Hello.
<brunch875> hello, nicole
<ioria> kova, all the packages that you see running the command i posted
<ioria> kova,   apt-get -s remove python2.7   > mypkgslist
<kova> ioria ah, the -s option simulates it
<ioria> yep
<nicole> Hello.  Does anyone here use FreeCiv?  I am new to it, and the Wikia documentation is really confusing.  I am trying to figure out how to use workers.
<ducasse> nicole: have you looked if they have a channel of their own? see if anything is listed on their web pages.
<nicole> lol, most of these chatrooms don't have any chat :-p but yeah there is a #freeciv
<ducasse> nicole: you have a much bigger chance of getting answers there
<nicole> freeciv.org goes to freeciv.wikia.com I've been through it but it is poorly organized and a lot of the entries are just stubs, it would be nice if they had a single-document HTML or PDF user manual instead
<nicole> I figure this is the closest chatroom to try since it is a free open-source software in the Ubuntu repository
<ducasse> nicole: that is definitely something you need to take up with them :) a project's docs is an upstream issue, suggestions for improvements need to go to them.
<nicole> sudo apt-get install freeciv freeciv-server
<nicole> yeah, I am not a fan of wiki documentation, I like a PDF or HTML file that I can download
<nicole> it would be nice if they had a user manual bundled with the software
<tiwari> Hi everyone, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop, I'm facing issue in shutting down, after closing all programs, I shut down my laptop but it doesn't, and hangs on ubuntu screen
 * nicole switched to Mint due to hardware hangups :-/
<arooni> my syslog is 2.8gb and syslog.1 is 1.4 gb ; how do i manually compress?  can i just do echo "foo" > syslog?
<b0bby__> Hello?
<b0bby__> how do I only allow users of a certain group to edit/read files in their own home directory
<ChadTaljaardt> Hello, for some reason I can't play dvd's and when I view the folder it just shows a video_ts
<MonkeyDust> ChadTaljaardt  install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pavlos> b0bby__: a user by default can access their home dir, eg. user bob can access anything in /home/bob
<ChadTaljaardt> I'll try
<b0bby__> pavlos: only is the key word
<b0bby__> sorry i forgot to include it
<DAUinNot> hey... i has to run fsck manually and the system started normaly.. but, there were few files on the desktop, which disapeared. how can i fond them? it was work lying there vor postproduktion
<ducasse> DAUinNot: look in the 'lost+found' folder at the root of the drive
<b0bby__> hello?
<ducasse> !permissions | b0bby__ this gives an overview
<ubottu> b0bby__ this gives an overview: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<DAUinNot> looked there. root is empty..?? and in lost/found is other stuff, but not the folders with pictures
<jarnos> Why there are linux-headers packages installed by default with kernels?
<tiwari> Hi everyone, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop, I'm facing issue in shutting down, after closing all programs, I shut down my laptop but it doesn't, and hangs on ubuntu screen
<nbrowser> Hello
<ducasse> DAUinNot: is there only one mounted filesystem? if they're not in lost+found then they're most likely lost.
<DAUinNot> ohhh..
<ducasse> DAUinNot: if there are several filesystems you might have looked in the wrong lost+found.
<DAUinNot> thank you ducasse. there is only one system. as you say.. they are lost :/ is there a possibility, that somebody , much more professional on ubuntu, can bring this back?
<ducasse> !recover | DAUinNot
<ubottu> DAUinNot: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ducasse> DAUinNot: you can start with that link, but there are no guarantees.
<DAUinNot> i am sure, i will make more damage, if i try again.
<ducasse> DAUinNot: have you got another disk with a bit of free space?
<ChadTaljaardt> I tried the restricted extras and it's still not working
<DAUinNot> ducasse, no.
<ducasse> DAUinNot: ok. you could boot from a live image and try tools like extundelete and/or photorec, those should be relatively low-risk.
<webley> hi
<webley> How can I mount an ext4 disk with fstab - read- and writable for all users?
<webley> I tried to write onto it with a non-root user - but I get permission denied
<nbrowser> This might be the dumbest question but worth a shot...new Ubuntu user with the latest LTS release, where can one find all applications installed in one place or is that a dream?
<ducasse> webley: change ownership with chown and/or permissions with chmod
<webley> right
<DAUinNot> actually, the system got the problem because of a defect cd room. now is not working anymore. no live cd, nor nothing. May be is better to go to a meeting of linux users.. better than doing something i dont understand on this base
<UbuntuConLeche> I just installed Tor. The problem is I don't know how to start it. It is not in the application list and for some reason it doesn't appear to be in the home directory either.
<DAUinNot> thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow__> UbuntuConLeche, Did you use synaptic to install it or an outside ppa=repo etc
<Sebo> Hi! I've got Ubuntu 16.04LTS with 4.4.0-78-generic kernel on a md (software) RAID1 array and it throws me lots of "ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6" thats results in DRDY ERR and system hang...
<Sebo> Any idea how to debug this?
<UbuntuConLeche> Jack_Sparrow__ I used the official way explained on the Tor site.
<Jack_Sparrow__> UbuntuConLeche, Then you need to go there to fix it.
<UbuntuConLeche> The FAQ does not say anything about not being able to find it. I mean shouldn't it be in the home directory?
<ducasse> UbuntuConLeche: depends on how it was installed
<Jack_Sparrow__> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<twobanks> welcome back ubuntu
<arooni> how do i uninstall all packages with the keyword kodi in them
<UbuntuConLeche> Alright it has a man entry so that is a good sign, but where is it installed? If I knew that I could cd then I guess the correct command is ./start-tor-browser
<ducasse> arooni: try 'sudo apt purge \*kodi\*'
<arooni> cool didnt know i could keyword search taht way
<UbuntuConLeche> I just got apt-file. Installing right now. Going to see if I can nail down it's location.
<UbuntuConLeche> Rather it is updating right now.
<ducasse> UbuntuConLeche: won't work unless you installed it in the form of packages
<Lizdeath> ok, so I have a bootable usb stick setup, and I'm wondering about writing and running things on that stick across boots, plausibility, anything specific I need to do in initial setup?
<Lizdeath> second is that disk space on the windows drive on the computer I'm primarily using is limited enough that I would need to be able to use each drive as a storage space for the other OS, is this possible?
<ducasse> !persistence | Lizdeath this, for example
<ubottu> Lizdeath this, for example: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<ducasse> Lizdeath: you can access windows filesystems from ubuntu, the other way is a bit fiddly afaik
<Lizdeath> well the other way around thankfully won't be as frequent, both are 128 gb
<UbuntuConLeche> Found out the command is just tor. Got an error when I ran it though: https://paste.debian.net/933376/
<ducasse> UbuntuConLeche: as you were told earlier, if you use tor from the tor project you need to get support from them. we only support the ubuntu packages.
<UbuntuConLeche> ducasse Alright sorry.
<ducasse> UbuntuConLeche: as a hint though - look at the third line from the bottom of that paste
<ducasse> UbuntuConLeche: is it possible it is already up? could you have started it earlier, or installed the ubuntu packages as well?
<Anonymous-6820D> Salut à tous
<Guest11574> http://breachforums.com/ - Anyone wanna trade databases?
<ansi13> hi
<ansi13> hello
<Anonymous-6820D> Do you know how to use xampp for first time??
<Anonymous-6820D> plz help
<arooni> whats the best way to make my syslog rotate more often; seems to filll up sometimes (>5gb)
<tgm4883> arooni: is it legit logs? Sounds like you need to fix some problem
<tgm4883> arooni: it rotates daily, so it really shouldn't be > 5GB
<gebbione> anyone ever used the GoPro as a webcam on ubuntu?
<Mibka> I'm runnint ubuntu 16.04 as a nfs server but I get messages like this from kernel : "lockd: cannot monitor <host>". I think it's only for clients using nfs v3. Clients running nfs v4 seems not to have an issue.
<Mibka> any tips?
<jonez_> Hello, I cannot mount an lvm partition because it is complaining about a bad superblock. Can someone please help me?
<ducasse> Mibka: sounds plausible, file locking over nfs works very differently between v3 and v4 afaicr. can you switch the clients to v4?
<Mibka> ducasse: they are old clients which needs to be replaced but right now I can't upgrade them all soon.. They are running old linux versions not supporting nfsv4
<oerheks> jonez_, this guide helped me once or twice https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/recover-bad-superblock-from-corrupted-partition/
<jonez_> oerheks: I was taking a look at that but i did not help. Maybe I was doing it incorrectly? I specified each superblock These are the blocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24612587/
<freelancerbob> hi i have lubuntu why are updates so big ? they have many MBs
<jonez_> oerheks: when I run the fsck command I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24612598/ It is usually stuck there where I choose not to abort then ignore errors. I would appreciate any help. Anyone reading this I would appreciate help too. I would like to recover some important data
<ducasse> Mibka: i don't recall the details of locking over v3 atm, but iirc you need statd running.
<freelancerbob> how can i check size of my lubuntu kernel ?
<Mibka> ducasse:   I have NEED_STATD=yes in my /etc/default/nfs-common but there's no statd running.. I wonder why it's not starting
<ducasse> Mibka: there should be a service running for it, check the status of that.
<Bashing-om> freelancerbob: ' ls -al /boot/ ' will show the file size of all installed kernels images .
<Mibka> ducasse: # systemctl status rpc-statd.service
<Mibka> ● rpc-statd.service - NFS status monitor for NFSv2/3 locking. Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/rpc-statd.service; disabled; vendor preset: enabled) Active: inactive (dead)
<arooni> what is this nonsense: https://gist.github.com/arooni/087d1d43a880bd58de01c1492bbea95d
<arooni> that seems to fill up my syslog
<zivi_> Hi all
<jonez_> Hello, I get this error on an ext4 permission. How may I fix this issue? The filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 111411200 blocks The physical size of the device is 104857600 blocks Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt!
<ducasse> arooni: do you have some sort of alarm/trigger set up at that time in june under gnome?
<Mibka> ducasse: I enabled the service, tried to start but failed with errors about 'state.new'.. Retried to start again and now statd is running ;)
<ducasse> Mibka: try 'journalctl -u rpc-statd.service'
<ducasse> Mibka: good :)
<ducasse> Mibka: i *think* that is all you need, but it's been years since i needed this setup.
<Mibka> ducasse: Seems to be working. I was seeing those kernel messages ate a very high rate .. multiple times per minute. Now it seems to have stopped. thanks
<linux> hello
<ducasse> Mibka: np
<heth> hi. how can I upgrade samba to the latest version? I'm at 4.3.11-ubuntu from 16.04. I've been looking for PPAs but none I found are up to date
<Tiberium> hi everyone, how to install liblua 5.3 in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<jonez_> Hello, I get this error on an ext4 permission. How may I fix this issue? The filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 111411200 blocks The physical size of the device is 104857600 blocks Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt!
<Bashing-om> !info liblua | trusty
<ubottu> trusty: Package liblua does not exist in zesty
<Bashing-om> !info liblua trusty
<ubottu> Package liblua does not exist in trusty
<ioria> what are you  looking for Bashing-om ?
<heth> hi. how can I upgrade samba to the latest version? I'm at 4.3.11-ubuntu from 16.04. I've been looking for PPAs but none I found are up to date
<ioria> heth, no ppa anymore, you need to compile yourself
<heth> ioria, I could but how can I remove it later, I want to use the stable version from the release
<ioria> Tiberium, the last for trusty is 5.2
<Tiberium> ioria, yeah, sadly, but I found a workaround anyway, thanks
<ioria> heth, out of luck, i guess
<ioria> Tiberium, ok
<ioria> heth, why dod you need another version ?
<natten> anyone knows why i am unable to boot ubuntu installed on an usb device on my surface pro 3? Its efi, so i made sure my vm booted uefi before installing grub. Is there anything else i need to do? I chrooted into the system from a live usb and ran grub-install, but still nothing
<natten> Its like the usb isnt even connected when i try to boot from it. It just skips it and boots straight from the ssd
<marc3010> Bonjour, je vous contacte parce que je déménage de Windows à Ubuntu et que j'aimerais avoir une information que j'aimerais avoir un support français qui pourrait m'informer. Je voudrais installer un lecteur de carte à puce qui fonctionne avec un logiciel sous Windows de marque feitian R301 usb et j'aimerais savoir comment le faire fonctionner sous ubuntu si il existe des pilote compatible ou possibilite de faire fonctionner un 
<ducasse> natten: see the grub-install man page, especially --force-extra-removable and --removeable
<marc3010> i no speak english i speak french
<Bashing-om> !fr | marc3010
<ubottu> marc3010: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<baTed> I had a software update notification (Software Updater). I runned ”apt update” - all packeges up to date; ”apt upgrade” 0 upgrades made. When I clicked ”install updates” on Software Updater, it started installing ~360 mb of updates. Why the different results ?
<baTed> oh .. damn ... I was ssh'd into another ubuntu server. Sorry guys xD
<baTed> Seems like the server was up to date, not my machine xD
<heth> ioria, when I add recycle to the config file the share is unaccessable, and I don't see any errors in the logs
<heth> ioria, I managed to install 4.4.5 from the 16.10 and I still have the same problem :(
<ioria> heth, don't install pkg from another version ..
<heth> ioria, do you have a better idea?
<gebbione> ioria, is that a real name or is it taken from the senseia manga?
<ioria> gebbione, find out :þ
<natten> ducasse: ill look into it, thanks :)
<ioria> heth, samba-vfs-modules is installed ?
<gebbione> i d say it is just the lion knight from the manga
<ioria> gebbione, smart guy
<heth> ioria, no :(
<ioria> heth, why not ?
<ioria> heth, how did you install samba ?
<heth> ioria, no clue. I'd like to knew I had to install it
<heth> ioria, sudo apt install samba
<ioria> heth,  samba samba-common python-glade2 system-config-samba
<ducasse> natten: you need some extra magic sauce to set up efi boot on a removable device
<heth> ioria, I didn't know it existed. I installed it and it works now, oh gosh.
<ioria> heth,  good job
<heth> now I have to rollback all packages to 16.04..
<heth> brb
<Guest62981> Hello, I have a very weard problem with xubuntu. I where moving some mails and got the message that there is not enough space. I did a re-boot and had to do fsck /dev/sda5. Now everything is fine. Unless I open something from the explorer like a libre office document. I can start libre office and open the document, but if I select the doument in the explorer, nothing happens. Afterwards I can't start new programs and the next
<Guest62981> time i start the system I have to do again fsck /dev/sda5
<heth> ioria, is there an easy way to rollback to a previous version?
<ioria> heth,  how did you install the 16.10 version ?
<heth> ioria, packet by packet from .deb files
<ioria> heth,  no good
<heth> ioria, I can go back and uninstall them one by one
<heth> but I suppose there is an easier way
<ioria> heth,  yes, you could ...
<heth> maybe sudo apt install samba -f or something like that
<natten> ducasse: that gave me "System bootorder not found. Initializing defaults", and just rebooted. But thats a step further thanks!
<heth> ioria, will that return the config files changed by the new versions?
<ioria> heth,  nope
<heth> ioria, I'll do it one by one then
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: What does ' df -h ; df -i ' relate as to disk space usage and inodes ?
<ioria> heth,  first, try to simply purge samba , if it fails you need to use dpkg -P manually
<ioria> heth,  purge + autoremove
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: df -h results in 99% use of /dev/sda5 and by df -i everything is arround 1 % and one time 15%
<studio-user916> so I am trying to access files on a windows 7 laptop from desktop running studio. Any advice?
<jatt> mount windows dir as cifs share
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: Anddd .. what is /dev/sda5? the root file system ? .. get a good view of disk space usage with the 'ncdu' tool .
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: sda5 is the only ext4 partition
<studio-user916>  mount windows dir as cifs share ... sorry I'm a newbe... how?
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: conectinpoint is /
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: 'ncdu' is a great tool to see what is taking up the disk space . see what might be removed to make room .
<jatt> studio-user916: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: how do i use it and do i already have it?
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: on sda5 there are only 769 MB free
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: Best I do recall - been a long time - 'ncdu' must be installed . what shows ' dpkg -l ncdu ' ?
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: no pakeges found
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: As you are out of space, let;s use 'di' that is installed and get a good guess at where the space is used . ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' .
<Bashing-om> di/du*
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: what command exactly? (what do you mean with di/du*?)
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: I made tyoe as di .. correct the typo to du with the " di/du* " . the exact commands as givem . chane the oeking directory ' cd / ' . and apply the du ( disk usage) tool ' sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' . to report the files and sizes .
<ioria> Guest62981, can you paste ls /boot ?
<Guest62981> ioria: in which bin do you want the past?
<ioria> Guest62981, anyone
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: what exactly do I have to enter?
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: In small steps . ioria is suggesting that the disk space constraints are in /boot . - most often is the case . do that and we see .
<Guest62981> ioria, Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24612985/
<ioria> Guest62981, nope, the issue is somewhere else
<ioria> Guest62981, follow Bashing-om advice
<Guest62981> Bashing-om, ioria: what's the exact command?
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: So we need to know whare the space is consmmed . so we change the foucus of the system to that of '/' by executing ' cd / ' . now from this perspective what does the tool 'du' report from terminal command ' sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' ?
<Guest62981> ioria, Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24613004/
<Guest62981> ioria, Bashing-om: "Bestand of map bestaat niet" means that the file or folder does not exist
<natten> ducasse: i cant seem to get it to work. Do you find any error with my process, grub-install succeeds and update-grub https://pastebin.com/VzePeMR8
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: Well, your /usr directory is rather large, but the /home is huge ! . Ya want to look at home's usage or just move/delete files from /home  (say media stuff ??) ?
<dcodr> hi, is there any feature in ubuntu like ( ctrl+alt+del) in windows?
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: I have several partitions. Not sure on which home is. Al documents and media are on en extra partition which can be accest by windows as well
<stefa327> help
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: Bevore the trouble I where working on the mails with Seamonkey which crashed. Maybe something from there?
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: As you say you only have the one ext4 partiton, then /home must be also on this partition (sda5) . To see what is in your user /home do ' cd ' . now show ' du -sx * | sort -n ' from this perspective .
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: no acces
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: gues i need sudo
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24613119/
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: We are looking at "your" /home . I would not think "sudo" is required . and may have undesired side effects if sudo is used ??
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: Welp. as you can see the android development is taking up the file space . move them elsewhere  and things will be well .
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: ^^ sorry Guy1524 for the bad highlight :(
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: have no clue what this android stuff is. I tryed to run an androit emulater a year ago or so.
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: would like to get rid of that and whatsapp
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: also thought it was already removed
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: If you do not use it .. remove it !  is the way I administer my system .
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: so what is the best way to remove it and also check the usr?
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: Let's presume the username here is guido . pastebin then ' ls -al /home/guido ' so I know the paths to remove the android stuff .
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24613170/
<natten> anyone knows why my grub installed with grub-install --removable /dev/sdb through chroot gives me "System BootOrder not found. Initializing defaults. Reset system"?
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: ' rm android-sdk_r23.0.2-linux.tgz ' then we check the android dirctory that there is nothing there ya want to keep -> ' ls -al android-sdk-linux ' .
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24613197/
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: but not confinced that that is everyting. The android stuff is old and the problem new
 * AndreySuchev eat anon fn
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: IF there is nothing here you want to keep then execute ' rm -R android-sdk-linux ' the "R" for recurssion to remove all lower level directories .
<dcodr> what to do if all of a sudden ubuntu freezes?
<Bashing-om> dcodr: What did you do prior to the frezzes beginning ?
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: is there something I should keep? the plan was running watsapp on linux. that didn't worked. Don't know if other programs might need something from it?
<dcodr> Bashing-om, exiting the full screen
<Bashing-om> dcodr: I have seen other report of same . sorry I have no suggestions .
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: and maybe i can remove rm -R android-sdk-linux as well
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: Only you can say what might be needed . I can not omagime anything in "android-sdk-linux" directory that the system would need .
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: mean WhatsApp.apk
<dcodr> Bashing-om, Also in Unity8, I am not able to click on the desktop. I don't know why
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: What did you install for "WhatsApp"?  'apt search WhatsApp' any of these ?
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: ok, removed it. Think I can also remove WhatsApp.apk
 * AndreySuchev eat anon fn
<AndreySuchev> eat anon.fm
<Nukien> Where would I look to figure out why logging out of a console-gui session will also force-kill any ssh sessions to the box ?
<Nukien> KillUserProcesses=no is set in /etc/systemd/logind.conf so it's not that
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: no idea
<rodrigot23> does anybody know a trick to drop my overheating issues
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: possibly
<Bashing-om> !find  WhatsApp.apk xenial
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=WhatsApp.apk&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24613251/
<ducasse> natten: sorry, was afk. that looks good to me, but i don't know how/if this process will be affected by doing it in a vm as opposed to on 'real' efi firmware. i haven't played much with this myself, tbh, but i got it working with basically that procedure afaicr.
<isene> Dell XPS-15 w/NVIDIA as secondary card. Have tried installing nvidia-375, nvidia-378 and nvidia-381 from the nvidia ppa. All of them ends up with the laptop freezing at boot - before the login-screen. Any idea if how to go about debugging this?
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24613258/
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: I do not find that WhatsApp is a standard package in ubuntu . Only you can say what you have been doing . Any return from - dpkg -l "WhatsApp*" - ?
<ducasse> natten: about to log off here, though, so can't really help more. i'd look up the details for efi booting removable devices, or compare config to the ubuntu usb installer.
<natten> ducasse: okay thanks, ill keep looking :)
<Bashing-om> natten: ducasse :: Attempting to change root into the install rather than the external device such that the grub install is to the installed system ??
<isene> Additional info: 17.04 w/kernel v. 4.10.0-21
<ducasse> natten: the ubuntu installer works, so find out how that differs from yours :)
<isene> Also; How do I change the background on the Lightdm login screen?
<ducasse> Bashing-om: nah, trying to set up efi boot on a removable device. it requires some special efi magic.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: :) .. You be that magician !
<MonkeyDust> aye
<Bashing-om> isene: Graphics: show the channel ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<isene> Bashing-om: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:591b] (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<nudes> hey
<nudes> heey
<nudes> http://breachforrums.com/
<nudes> woops
<nudes> http://breachforums.com/
<guntbert> !ot | nudes
<ubottu> nudes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<isene> Bashing-om: What should I do with that information?
<Bashing-om> isene: NO nvidia card there . Install inxi and pastebin the output of ' inxi -GCS  ' . See then what there is to work with .
<fallentree> What's the recommended way nowadays (17.04) to completely bypass the system resolver (systemd-resolved) system-wide (interface independent) and use your own (bind)? I tried disabling the resolved service but something spawns it back up on reboot. Adjusting dhclient.conf has no effect.
<fallentree> so resolvconf keeps modifying resolv.conf
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: now 59% are in use, not 99% https://paste.ubuntu.com/24613405/
<YankDownUnder> fallentree, Something to read: http://www.hecticgeek.com/2017/04/ubuntu-17-04-systemd-dns-issues/
<wyseguy> cany anyone point me in the right direction to get some help with my wyse thin client?
<wyseguy> tan*
<wyseguy> can* lol
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: and https://paste.ubuntu.com/24613418/
<wyseguy> cant find a room that seems suited for that kind of device
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: :) and your apps now work ?
<fallentree> YankDownUnder: I don't have DNS issues, I want to use a custom resolver, and also specify custom resolv.conf options.
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: Let's see
<guntbert> wyseguy: normally you ask alis (/msg alis list *wyse*) but ...
<YankDownUnder> fallentree, Fair enough...since I run 16.04, I can only point out bits and bobs that appear to work for folks running 17.04...that being said, I often refer to directly edit the /etc/network/interfaces and turn off "NetworkManager"...
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: yes
<wyseguy> haha, I need some help with an update on one
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: wierd thing is that the android was old so.
<jonez_> Hello, i am having trouble mounting an lvm partition due to a bad superblock error
<jonez_> Any help would be appreciated
<Bashing-om> Guest62981: Great .. lesson learned .. keep it clean as you go :)
<guntbert> wyseguy: why "haha"? you really ask alis for a channel with that name
<fallentree> YankDownUnder: yeah but I'd like also to have wifi managed by NM. So far I've configured systemd-resolved to actually use my local resolver via DNS= option of resolved.conf (and turned off Cache, as bind already does that).
<fallentree> Was wondering if there's a way to completely bypass resolved
<Guest62981> Bashing-om: ussually do that ... will check for some other leftovers from programs another time
<wyseguy> guntbert, i thought you were making a joke. I already searched for a channel with "wyse" in it... nothing
<rx_> hello
<isene> Bashing-om: inxi = Cool. Output:
<isene> "Card-1: Intel Device 591b"
<isene> "Card-2: NVIDIA GP107M [GeForce GTX 1050 Mobile]"
<guntbert> wyseguy: you could try to ask in #freenode (the general help/support channel), someone might have a clue
<wyseguy> guntbert, was just gonna do that, thanks
<rx_> anyone speaks dutch
<Bashing-om> isene: Nvidid recommeds the 375 version : https://paste.ubuntu.com/24613405/ . Pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . Pastebin .
<guntbert> !nl | rx_
<ubottu> rx_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<rx_> ok
<isene> Bashing-om: I had to remove the nvidia-xxx (including nvidia-375) to get past the freezing after boot. Here's the pastebin: https://pastebin.com/ZQDZRuiK
<rx_> va bene Sagitt
<generic> I can't display  japanese characters in firefox. no unicode font ?
<Bashing-om> isene: K; . try ' sudo rm /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ; sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<isene> Bashing-om: That sounds kinda scary... sure?
<Bashing-om> isene: We discuss. what seems scary to you ?
<isene> rm /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<isene> I'll try :-)
<isene> Bashing-om: It goes on to install nvidia-381
<Bashing-om> isene: If that file should exist from a broken/past install for sure want it gone .. if needed a new one will be created when the nvidia driver installs .
<isene> oki
<isene> So - it's done. Now, reboot?
<guntbert> isene: instead of `sudo rm /etc/X11/Xorg.conf` you could write `sudo mv /etc/X11/Xorg.conf /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.backup`
<compdoc> android runs best on arm tablets and phones. its pretty good
<Bashing-om> isene: reboot and let's see the effect :)
<compdoc> ooops, scrolled back
<isene> OK, my irc is remote, so it'll look like I'm still here. I'll be back in a couple of mins :-)
<isene> Bashing-om: It froze like before. I dropped to root, removed nvidia-381 like I had to do also with the other nvidia-xxx that I've tried and then rebooted and here I am :-)
<Bashing-om> isene: Pastebin cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old ' see what tale was told .
<isene> Bashing-om: Thanks for helping me on this! Here's the paste: https://pastebin.com/FcyTwpBt
<Bashing-om> isene: :) I be a while reading .
<isene> Bashing-om: :-)
<Bashing-om> isene: Still reading - UNgood "  5.196] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 0 " . expected nvidia .
<tdlab> Hi #ubuntu, I am running an AMD R9 290 on Ubuntu 16.04.02 LTS on a freshly updated clean install (dual boot with windows). I am trying to install the AMDGPU-PRO drivers, which is required by steam. I installed these drivers as per the instructions, for the correct version of linux and for x64. I even added myself to the group 'video' that is wanted by the AMD install instructions. Everything seemed to install just fine, but when I reboo
<isene> Bashing-om: Hmmm... I could write something that makes it seem that I had any idea what that meant...
<tdlab> the clean files blocks message, and am unable to boot into a login page. I am able to get into terminal and log in there, to get any sort of info that you may need, if anyone is able to help me. I have tried to google this issue and none of the fixes that i've found work. I've been trying for three days, please help.
<tdlab> dpkg shows amdgpu-pro is installed (version 17.10-414273) and sudo lshw -c video shows that my R9 290 shows up correctly with the driver=amdgpu. Not sure what to do from here now.
<Bashing-om> isene: The system sees neither the Intel nor the Nvidia cards . what tale is told ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' in a pastie .
<isene> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/EnWgPnYb
<isene> But it does use a graphics card :-) Probably only Intel, then?
<jonez_> hello, I am getting: 6411.725319] EXT4-fs (loop0): bad geometry: block count 111411200 exceeds size of device (104857600 on a partition. How do I fix this issue?
<Bashing-om> isene: Prsently not even the Intel chip set . I do not know what the system is doing !
<aux> hi :) was wondering if someone could possibly help me out. I have ubuntu 14.02 running, I installed oidentd, setup the .conf, started it, no errors.. telnet localhost 113, allows me to connect.. but no matter what irc server I connect to, identd still isn't working :( anyone have an idea?
<Bashing-om> isene: still think'n .. we have so far " Is nouveau blacklisted? no " .. well it should have been .
<Bashing-om> isene: ^^ and as we look --- what returns : pastebin ' find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -name 'nvidia*' ' .
<Bashing-om> isene: Pay attention those are back ticks aroound /`uname -r`/ - if you are not copy/paste here .
<isene> Bashing-om: I do copy-paste everything you recommend here :-) - here's the paste: https://pastebin.com/c2fPey74
<Bashing-om> isene: Curious and curiouser; I had expected something like mine : http://termbin.com/978f .
<crypticGator> Hi, I need help getting my computer to connect to the internet. I have a USB wifi dongle and it worked before with some open source drivers I've downloaded. Problem seems to be that I may need to have DKMS installed to tie the driver to the kernel. I don't have Cat5 access to run apt-get
<Bashing-om> isene: "dkms" available?? .. what returns ' dpkg -l dkms ' . As we struggle to understand what is not going on here .
<_Sym_> I have an issue where nautilus sometimes locks up when I try to delete files using the "delete" key on the keyboard.  If I delete files by right clicking on the selected files and selecting "delete" then its always ok.  Has anyone else seen this issue?
<crypticGator> let me turn it on to see
<Jack_Sparrow__> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<_Sym_> It seems like nautilus is messed up on ubuntu 16.04
<isene> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/N35tUxkW
<crypticGator> dpkg-query no packages found matching dkms
<Bashing-om> isene: Yeah, dkms is installed - not the cause here .. show the blacklist file ' cat /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf ' .
<crypticGator> I'll be right back I'm on Mac, need to get on my ubuntu side
<kk4ewt> option r? as you boot
<isene> Bashing-om: 'cat: /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf: No such file or directory'
<Bashing-om> isene: Ouch ! .. thinl
<Bashing-om> n rethink'n .
<crypticgator_> I'm back
<Bashing-om> is For some inknown reason yet the Nvidia driver does not install . what shows ' sudo grep 'blacklist.*nouveau' /etc/modprobe.d/* ' ?
<Bashing-om> isene: ^^
<isene> It shows nothing at all
<Bashing-om> isene: Let's start this all over again // ' sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt install nvidia-375 ' reboot, and IF no workie, leave as is and try and boot with the "nomodeset" boot parameter .
<elforastero> ^^
<isene> How do I boot with the "nomodeset" boot parameter?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | isene
<ubottu> isene: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<isene> OK, I select the latest kernel and press "e" to edit and add "nomodeset" at the end (instead of pressing enter).
<isene> I got ' rm: cannot remove '/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory ' but that's ok, I guess. Commencing reboot...
<exit70> ubuntu 16.04 using a bluetooth headset. sound comes out of firefox but not the "movie" application.
<_Sym_> is there a way to determine the correct keyboard layout on ubuntu 16.04?
<_Sym_> I have a hp laptop and I don think the keyboard layout is correct
<aziz> hi
<aziz> Hi world
<aziz> whats up ?
<isene> Bashing-om: So - it froze again - but I got back in with nomodeset as a parameter in grub
<marisa> WHERE IS THE SPANISH CHANNEL=
<marisa> MY ENGLISH IS VERY POOR. SORRY
<Bashing-om> _Sym_: maybe ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ' to reset the layout ?
<mcphail> !es | marisa
<ubottu> marisa: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<exit70> @marisa have you tried #ubuntu-es
<aziz> my first use for this OS ,,,, i like it :)
<Bashing-om> isene: Let's look at what the installer has to say ' cat  /var/log/nvidia-installer.log ' .
<isene> Bashing-om: Now with the nomodeset, the battery consumption is around 4x what it was before... :-/
<_Sym_> Thanks Bashing-om. I just tried that and it defaults to 105 key Intl PC.  Although, I dont think thats right.
<_Sym_> The laptop keyboard layout seems different
<marisa> " /join #ubuntu-es
<isene> Bashing-om: Maybe I should just let this whole thing go?
<Bashing-om> isene: Up to you . But faint heart never won fair operating system :)
<b0bby__> Hello
<Bashing-om> israfel: And besides, look what I might too learn in this operation .
<exit70> still scratching head on why only firefox is capable of making sound to bluetooth headset
<b0bby__> can I get some help please?
<Bashing-om> b0bby__: Won't know 'till you state the issue .
<_Sym_> do most hp laptops have a 101-key keyboard?
<_Sym_> I only counted 100, but thats not including the power button
<_Sym_> i guess the power button makes it 101?
<jushur> exit70: what video app u use?
<b0bby__> so I created a chroot jail to help protect some stuff using a guide(https://www.tecmint.com/restrict-ssh-user-to-directory-using-chrooted-jail) and have successfully login as a user named bobby. However the bash shell is bare bones with only $ appearing is their anyway to change the style(I already tried coping /etc/skel to the home of the user in the chroot_jail)
<exit70> jushur: i tried "Movie" and vlc
<kostkon> exit70, install pulseaudio volume control (pavucontrol) then you'll get to choose which device or even app you want to hear on your bluetooth headset
<b0bby__> Do you have any ideas guys?
<jushur> b0bby__: did you asign a shell for the user?
<isene> Bashing-om: cat: /var/log/nvidia-installer.log: No such file or directory
<nathan> b0bby__, you said what  you did... what do you want to do though? What's wrong with the jail as it stands?
<nathan> b0bby__, in other words... what was the end goal?
<exit70> kostkon: thanks a lot! for whatever reason the audio output of "Movie" is going to the "Built-in Audio" without a headset or speaker connected. with pavucontrol at least i can control the output device
<Bashing-om> isene: Yukkie ! .. what in the world ! Not even trying to install the nvidia driver . Never ever Have I encountered such . I admitt I am stuck !
<kostkon> exit70, np
<Bashing-om> isene: What does the package manager advise ' sudo apt install --reinstall nvidia-375 ' ?
<b0bby__> nathan, all I want right now is to make the bash shell in the chroot_jail use the same as those for a regular user(e.g when you press the up arrow it will display the last command). the format I want looks like user@host$
<_Sym_> thanks Bashing-om, I think I figured it out
<isene> I did the reinstall. I'll reboot. If it freezes, I'll let it go and try again when 17.10 comes out...
<Bashing-om> isene: No errors reported ? the driver installed ?
<jushur> b0bby__: i ask again did you asign a shell for the user?
<isene> Bashing-om: No errors
<Bashing-om> isene: Does not give much to work with, Huh ? me stuck again too .
<_Sym_> I have a feeling that the delete key was crashing nautilus because the keyboard was set as 105-key when it should have been set at 102-key
<isene> Bashing-om: It's OK. I am impressed with your stamina and your helpfullness
<_Sym_> the keyboard configuration tool does not auto detect it correctly
<isene> I'll reboot a last time
<Bashing-om> _Sym_: :) You do good work .
<_Sym_> I appreciate the your help, Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> _Sym_: All I did was hold your hand - rather loosely - :)
<_Sym_> :-)
<jushur> b0bby__: basicly the guide you linked doent include a full bash config. so you will have to do that to get the same functionality as a normal user.
<gredjok> i have several avi files I cannot bind together with mkvtoolnix so, what other toolcan Iuse?
<b0bby__> jushur where is the full bash config located
<Bashing-om> isene: New thought .. are the kernel headers installed for the current booting kernel ? show ' dpkg -l | grep linux- '
<Jack_Sparrow__> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<isene> Bashing-om: I rebooted, it froze, I removed the nvidia-375 and got back in. Result from your latest command: https://pastebin.com/50euzm1b
<isene> Bashing-om: I'm back
<isene> Bashing-om: Had to restart weechat
<aziz> hi
<Bashing-om> isene: Well, headers are not the root cause if the nvidia driver not installing ,, back to thin'n - see what I can come up with .
<_Sym_> what about the nouveau drivers
<tanaquaW> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Bl4ckC0re MJ_Nor johnc4510 Mike34 Karazhan AfroThundr solarbee Zesty_ yock s0lar1s PeterReid composer_pro alph_ chachasmooth chrstphrchvz Anticimex hggdh Jonii freakynl csdhosting cyphase catalase de-facto apekatten freakyy selckin auronandace1 anderson McPeter davimore Aprexer planigan akxwi-dave Krenair eraggo yeeve MrMojit0 zhongfu Duckle w9qbj u-ou darmok kraut tolecnal mikey justinabrahms Duality f
<cl> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Bl4ckC0re MJ_Nor johnc4510 Mike34 Karazhan AfroThundr solarbee Zesty_ yock s0lar1s PeterReid composer_pro alph_ chachasmooth chrstphrchvz Anticimex hggdh Jonii freakynl csdhosting cyphase catalase de-facto apekatten freakyy selckin auronandace1 anderson McPeter davimore Aprexer planigan akxwi-dave Krenair eraggo yeeve MrMojit0 zhongfu Duckle w9qbj u-ou darmok kraut tolecnal mikey justinabrahms Duality frobw
<tanaquaW> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA vexoon Attoy ltrager QuinnStorm justin_jnf Ofg chigang_ hurricanehrndz Smedles thrillho888 dahlia wagle radiation[m] gringao Diamondcite andjjj23 jerin[m] Xstasy apw big_t l0rdkermit chu belgianguy karlthane beidl prosody ASpacy khaled-92 k_sze[work] Zialus spont4e fletom h00k manitu f0rks Pricey techrat dkg_ctc guimaluf Xethron kode54 ujjain marlinc rypervenche pgp bobe alxd smokeyj setkeh hfp berglh A
<tanaquaW> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA jonsson_ Drone` beggi AntiSpamMeta DArqueBishop cnnx akaWolf Dan_au anbz kantlivelong AJ_Z0 usil pavlos M144 dja magikid cibs MustaKrakish valkyr1e trevorj lapion Steelpan_ quintopia imsurit dcmorton sim642 sunitknandi antonmpeg Klumben jabbslad baggar11 dym iSagitt xtreamwayz Schmiel namshub_ discopatrick Pici macsz Relicka InventorTechie ppf boxrick1 Furai pax2you lvrp16 Lukewh fbaca craysiii Namikaze
<cl> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA vexoon Attoy ltrager QuinnStorm justin_jnf Ofg chigang_ hurricanehrndz Smedles thrillho888 dahlia wagle radiation[m] gringao Diamondcite andjjj23 jerin[m] Xstasy apw big_t l0rdkermit chu belgianguy karlthane beidl prosody ASpacy khaled-92 k_sze[work] Zialus spont4e fletom h00k manitu f0rks Pricey techrat dkg_ctc guimaluf Xethron kode54 ujjain marlinc rypervenche pgp bobe alxd smokeyj setkeh hfp berglh AdamA
<cl> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA jonsson_ Drone` beggi AntiSpamMeta DArqueBishop cnnx akaWolf Dan_au anbz kantlivelong AJ_Z0 usil pavlos M144 dja magikid cibs MustaKrakish valkyr1e trevorj lapion Steelpan_ quintopia imsurit dcmorton sim642 sunitknandi antonmpeg Klumben jabbslad baggar11 dym iSagitt xtreamwayz Schmiel namshub_ discopatrick Pici macsz Relicka InventorTechie ppf boxrick1 Furai pax2you lvrp16 Lukewh fbaca craysiii Namikaze nom
<tanaquaW> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA justJanne den628 kbrosnan VoidWhisperer designbybeck candy` fr0st basilAB tfni dru1 dStruct ejat goo dooglus vaishali beanumsum fipuchucu Henoxek Taggnostr ThaxoxeV g3kk3r Keitaro toster krizoek rory lord4163 metaphysician arno_ mississippimans tomodachi TijG Triffid_Hunter uebera|| sgen hosified UTAN_dev Flannel devilray waltman sandeepkr_ ChewCraft slifeet alduin Orphis mailman105 mircx1 fibes superso
<tanaquaW> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA graingert Visual` DJones Ballzak CrazyEddy Shadowmm abra0 Fleet inteus sleepymario amosbird MrMeeseeks moonk1 aarontc Ad1Tech piglit vivid chuck_ jgrasser Spr0cket arosen Saturn812 jas4711 Orion3k Younder lonix ogra_ Guest26966 Cyber_Akuma pandaadb win32 webuser5224 Jalen schredder ivyyy fishwithapipe saned dmibrid bigjazzsound atrius oleg KaiForce munta blipz jrolland-work Rahul_Rawat slowest ikevin we
<cl> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA justJanne den628 kbrosnan VoidWhisperer designbybeck candy` fr0st basilAB tfni dru1 dStruct ejat goo dooglus vaishali beanumsum fipuchucu Henoxek Taggnostr ThaxoxeV g3kk3r Keitaro toster krizoek rory lord4163 metaphysician arno_ mississippimans tomodachi TijG Triffid_Hunter uebera|| sgen hosified UTAN_dev Flannel devilray waltman sandeepkr_ ChewCraft slifeet alduin Orphis mailman105 mircx1 fibes supersoju b
<cl> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA graingert Visual` DJones Ballzak CrazyEddy Shadowmm abra0 Fleet inteus sleepymario amosbird MrMeeseeks moonk1 aarontc Ad1Tech piglit vivid chuck_ jgrasser Spr0cket arosen Saturn812 jas4711 Orion3k Younder lonix ogra_ Guest26966 Cyber_Akuma pandaadb win32 webuser5224 Jalen schredder ivyyy fishwithapipe saned dmibrid bigjazzsound atrius oleg KaiForce munta blipz jrolland-work Rahul_Rawat slowest ikevin wedgie
<fipuchucu> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Bl4ckC0re MJ_Nor johnc4510 Mike34 Karazhan AfroThundr solarbee Zesty_ yock s0lar1s PeterReid composer_pro alph_ chachasmooth chrstphrchvz Anticimex hggdh Jonii freakynl csdhosting cyphase catalase de-facto apekatten freakyy selckin auronandace1 anderson McPeter davimore Aprexer planigan akxwi-dave Krenair eraggo yeeve MrMojit0 zhongfu Duckle w9qbj u-ou darmok kraut tolecnal mikey justin
<fipuchucu> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA vexoon Attoy ltrager QuinnStorm justin_jnf Ofg chigang_ hurricanehrndz Smedles thrillho888 dahlia wagle radiation[m] gringao Diamondcite andjjj23 jerin[m] Xstasy apw big_t l0rdkermit chu belgianguy karlthane beidl prosody ASpacy khaled-92 k_sze[work] Zialus spont4e fletom h00k manitu f0rks Pricey techrat dkg_ctc guimaluf Xethron kode54 ujjain marlinc rypervenche pgp bobe alxd smokeyj se
<fipuchucu> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA jonsson_ Drone` beggi AntiSpamMeta DArqueBishop cnnx akaWolf Dan_au anbz kantlivelong AJ_Z0 usil pavlos M144 dja magikid cibs MustaKrakish valkyr1e trevorj lapion Steelpan_ quintopia imsurit dcmorton sim642 sunitknandi antonmpeg Klumben jabbslad baggar11 dym iSagitt xtreamwayz Schmiel namshub_ discopatrick Pici macsz Relicka InventorTechie ppf boxrick1 Furai pax2you lvrp16 Lukewh fbaca 
<dru1> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Bl4ckC0re MJ_Nor johnc4510 Mike34 Karazhan AfroThundr solarbee Zesty_ yock s0lar1s PeterReid composer_pro alph_ chachasmooth chrstphrchvz Anticimex hggdh Jonii freakynl csdhosting cyphase catalase de-facto apekatten freakyy selckin auronandace1 anderson McPeter davimore Aprexer planigan akxwi-dave Krenair eraggo yeeve MrMojit0 zhongfu Duckle w9qbj u-ou darmok kraut tolecnal mikey justinabrahms Dua
<fipuchucu> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA justJanne den628 kbrosnan VoidWhisperer designbybeck candy` fr0st basilAB tfni dru1 dStruct ejat goo dooglus vaishali beanumsum fipuchucu Henoxek Taggnostr ThaxoxeV g3kk3r Keitaro toster krizoek rory lord4163 metaphysician arno_ mississippimans tomodachi TijG Triffid_Hunter uebera|| sgen hosified UTAN_dev Flannel devilray waltman sandeepkr_ ChewCraft slifeet alduin Orphis mailman105 mir
<fipuchucu> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA graingert Visual` DJones Ballzak CrazyEddy Shadowmm abra0 Fleet inteus sleepymario amosbird MrMeeseeks moonk1 aarontc Ad1Tech piglit vivid chuck_ jgrasser Spr0cket arosen Saturn812 jas4711 Orion3k Younder lonix ogra_ Guest26966 Cyber_Akuma pandaadb win32 webuser5224 Jalen schredder ivyyy fishwithapipe saned dmibrid bigjazzsound atrius oleg KaiForce munta blipz jrolland-work Rahul_Rawat 
<ca1> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Bl4ckC0re MJ_Nor johnc4510 Mike34 Karazhan AfroThundr solarbee Zesty_ yock s0lar1s PeterReid composer_pro alph_ chachasmooth chrstphrchvz Anticimex hggdh Jonii freakynl csdhosting cyphase catalase de-facto apekatten freakyy selckin auronandace1 anderson McPeter davimore Aprexer planigan akxwi-dave Krenair eraggo yeeve MrMojit0 zhongfu Duckle w9qbj u-ou darmok kraut tolecnal mikey justinabrahms Du
<dru1> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA vexoon Attoy ltrager QuinnStorm justin_jnf Ofg chigang_ hurricanehrndz Smedles thrillho888 dahlia wagle radiation[m] gringao Diamondcite andjjj23 jerin[m] Xstasy apw big_t l0rdkermit chu belgianguy karlthane beidl prosody ASpacy khaled-92 k_sze[work] Zialus spont4e fletom h00k manitu f0rks Pricey techrat dkg_ctc guimaluf Xethron kode54 ujjain marlinc rypervenche pgp bobe alxd smokeyj setkeh hfp be
<dru1> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA jonsson_ Drone` beggi AntiSpamMeta DArqueBishop cnnx akaWolf Dan_au anbz kantlivelong AJ_Z0 usil pavlos M144 dja magikid cibs MustaKrakish valkyr1e trevorj lapion Steelpan_ quintopia imsurit dcmorton sim642 sunitknandi antonmpeg Klumben jabbslad baggar11 dym iSagitt xtreamwayz Schmiel namshub_ discopatrick Pici macsz Relicka InventorTechie ppf boxrick1 Furai pax2you lvrp16 Lukewh fbaca craysiii Na
<dru1> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA justJanne den628 kbrosnan VoidWhisperer designbybeck candy` fr0st basilAB tfni dru1 dStruct ejat goo dooglus vaishali beanumsum fipuchucu Henoxek Taggnostr ThaxoxeV g3kk3r Keitaro toster krizoek rory lord4163 metaphysician arno_ mississippimans tomodachi TijG Triffid_Hunter uebera|| sgen hosified UTAN_dev Flannel devilray waltman sandeepkr_ ChewCraft slifeet alduin Orphis mailman105 mircx1 fibes s
<dru1> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA graingert Visual` DJones Ballzak CrazyEddy Shadowmm abra0 Fleet inteus sleepymario amosbird MrMeeseeks moonk1 aarontc Ad1Tech piglit vivid chuck_ jgrasser Spr0cket arosen Saturn812 jas4711 Orion3k Younder lonix ogra_ Guest26966 Cyber_Akuma pandaadb win32 webuser5224 Jalen schredder ivyyy fishwithapipe saned dmibrid bigjazzsound atrius oleg KaiForce munta blipz jrolland-work Rahul_Rawat slowest ike
<ca1> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA vexoon Attoy ltrager QuinnStorm justin_jnf Ofg chigang_ hurricanehrndz Smedles thrillho888 dahlia wagle radiation[m] gringao Diamondcite andjjj23 jerin[m] Xstasy apw big_t l0rdkermit chu belgianguy karlthane beidl prosody ASpacy khaled-92 k_sze[work] Zialus spont4e fletom h00k manitu f0rks Pricey techrat dkg_ctc guimaluf Xethron kode54 ujjain marlinc rypervenche pgp bobe alxd smokeyj setkeh hfp b
<ca1> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA jonsson_ Drone` beggi AntiSpamMeta DArqueBishop cnnx akaWolf Dan_au anbz kantlivelong AJ_Z0 usil pavlos M144 dja magikid cibs MustaKrakish valkyr1e trevorj lapion Steelpan_ quintopia imsurit dcmorton sim642 sunitknandi antonmpeg Klumben jabbslad baggar11 dym iSagitt xtreamwayz Schmiel namshub_ discopatrick Pici macsz Relicka InventorTechie ppf boxrick1 Furai pax2you lvrp16 Lukewh fbaca craysiii N
<ca1> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA justJanne den628 kbrosnan VoidWhisperer designbybeck candy` fr0st basilAB tfni dru1 dStruct ejat goo dooglus vaishali beanumsum fipuchucu Henoxek Taggnostr ThaxoxeV g3kk3r Keitaro toster krizoek rory lord4163 metaphysician arno_ mississippimans tomodachi TijG Triffid_Hunter uebera|| sgen hosified UTAN_dev Flannel devilray waltman sandeepkr_ ChewCraft slifeet alduin Orphis mailman105 mircx1 fibes 
<ca1> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA graingert Visual` DJones Ballzak CrazyEddy Shadowmm abra0 Fleet inteus sleepymario amosbird MrMeeseeks moonk1 aarontc Ad1Tech piglit vivid chuck_ jgrasser Spr0cket arosen Saturn812 jas4711 Orion3k Younder lonix ogra_ Guest26966 Cyber_Akuma pandaadb win32 webuser5224 Jalen schredder ivyyy fishwithapipe saned dmibrid bigjazzsound atrius oleg KaiForce munta blipz jrolland-work Rahul_Rawat slowest ik
<ThaxoxeV> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Bl4ckC0re MJ_Nor johnc4510 Mike34 Karazhan AfroThundr solarbee Zesty_ yock s0lar1s PeterReid composer_pro alph_ chachasmooth chrstphrchvz Anticimex hggdh Jonii freakynl csdhosting cyphase catalase de-facto apekatten freakyy selckin auronandace1 anderson McPeter davimore Aprexer planigan akxwi-dave Krenair eraggo yeeve MrMojit0 zhongfu Duckle w9qbj u-ou darmok kraut to
<ThaxoxeV> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA vexoon Attoy ltrager QuinnStorm justin_jnf Ofg chigang_ hurricanehrndz Smedles thrillho888 dahlia wagle radiation[m] gringao Diamondcite andjjj23 jerin[m] Xstasy apw big_t l0rdkermit chu belgianguy karlthane beidl prosody ASpacy khaled-92 k_sze[work] Zialus spont4e fletom h00k manitu f0rks Pricey techrat dkg_ctc guimaluf Xethron kode54 ujjain marlinc rypervenche pgp b
<ThaxoxeV> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA jonsson_ Drone` beggi AntiSpamMeta DArqueBishop cnnx akaWolf Dan_au anbz kantlivelong AJ_Z0 usil pavlos M144 dja magikid cibs MustaKrakish valkyr1e trevorj lapion Steelpan_ quintopia imsurit dcmorton sim642 sunitknandi antonmpeg Klumben jabbslad baggar11 dym iSagitt xtreamwayz Schmiel namshub_ discopatrick Pici macsz Relicka InventorTechie ppf boxrick1 Furai pax2you l
<ThaxoxeV> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA justJanne den628 kbrosnan VoidWhisperer designbybeck candy` fr0st basilAB tfni dru1 dStruct ejat goo dooglus vaishali beanumsum fipuchucu Henoxek Taggnostr ThaxoxeV g3kk3r Keitaro toster krizoek rory lord4163 metaphysician arno_ mississippimans tomodachi TijG Triffid_Hunter uebera|| sgen hosified UTAN_dev Flannel devilray waltman sandeepkr_ ChewCraft slifeet alduin Or
<ThaxoxeV> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA graingert Visual` DJones Ballzak CrazyEddy Shadowmm abra0 Fleet inteus sleepymario amosbird MrMeeseeks moonk1 aarontc Ad1Tech piglit vivid chuck_ jgrasser Spr0cket arosen Saturn812 jas4711 Orion3k Younder lonix ogra_ Guest26966 Cyber_Akuma pandaadb win32 webuser5224 Jalen schredder ivyyy fishwithapipe saned dmibrid bigjazzsound atrius oleg KaiForce munta blipz jrollan
<dru1> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA sdx23 Xe jelatta duoi holodoc jemark rogst_ zachary12 rkantos Valfor ayan bekks thib cylon512 tobsterius insidious yofel Metacity giraffe Nukien chrmhoffmann wook_ gmh modster Dewin keonkim brainyron Ishaq blazeme8 soahccc_ [B] gpolitis Mr_0 HandheldPenguin` jose edgr pulkitg[m] JackH Redfoxmoon GJdan kallesbar explodes gamespttr ruptwelve davr0s varadhya Guest96869 heth saschpe cmdshftn aru_0666 
<dru1> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Oatmeal Mibka hellfar thalin spuniun saintromuald ndk markovh holdsworth sjohnson dragonrider23 ejuan whitekidney NoCode chl_ xMopxShell ric999 thgilfodrol osx- L0cust[m] mediamonster_ dinoocch1 fginther shann bray90820 Frickelpit robgraves hypermist Loomaanaatii jaythelinuxguy_ slippery1ick kalen_not-here armyriad deww morsnowski nab _moogs_ joeytwiddle blunderful2 Squarism RBoreal_Frippery Nik05
<Mike34> kek
<ChewCraft> smh
<sysrage> anybody happen to have a recommended guide to set up a full PXE Linux and Windows install server (preferably supporting both legacy and EFI boot installs)?
#ubuntu 2017-05-21
<arooni> do i need to run https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.2 ;; or does 16.04 already include intel drivers that support hardware acceleration?
<Bischoop> Hi
<Bashing-om> isene: The nouveau driver should be active if the nvidia driver is removed . ( keep in mind even the i915 driver for the Intel chip set also is not present ! )
<arooni> Bashing-om: i assume that was for me.  i have the 915 integrated graphics; so i need to run that update tool i linked to?
<_Sym_> arooni, I also have the i915 graphics chipset and I had to update to a new kernel in order to fix the screen flickering.  The default 16.04 kernel does not really support the latest skylake intel graphics cards on laptops.
<isene> Hmmm... How can I see what driver is active?
<isene> nouveau or not
<arooni> oops apparently i have the intel 3000 laptop (thinkpad t420 from back in the day  loL )
<isene> But after removing the nvidia-375, the battery consumption is at least back to 11 W (at was up at 37 W with the nomodeset
<arooni> i still think hardware acceleration isnt supported from ubuntu unless i try that wizard; because kodi chokes when trying to decode some streams
<arooni> also; am i not allowed to run sudo commands when connecting via ssh?  [sudo] password for david: Error executing command as another user: Not authorized
<isene> What I am really trying to accomplish here is to maximize the battery life. I'm not gaming, so I'd really like to make sure the NVIDIA card is burried 6 feet down
<_Sym_> arooni, I would say try building the latest kernel from kord with make-kpkg
<_Sym_> from korg*
<arooni> _Sym_: i'm running the 4.8 kernel
<Bashing-om> arooni: No, was not responding to you .. working a nvidia driver install failure with isene - hybrid .
<_Sym_> arooni, I dont think i915 was usable until 4.9
<_Sym_> or maybe 4.10
<arooni> so; hardware acceleration even for my ancient hd 3000 wont be supported unless i run the wizard?
<_Sym_> I think my issue was related to skylake and i915
<_Sym_> so maybe its ok with older intel graphics chipsets
<_Sym_> not sure
<_Sym_> my guess is that if you have trouble with i915 drivers, then try updating the kernel
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
<isene> Bashing-om: Should I try to get the 915 driver going? Would that bring the battery consumption further down? Or improve something?
<_Sym_> i915 is the one supported by intel
<_Sym_> so you will probably get better performance
<_Sym_> if you have an intel chipset on a laptop
<isene> I do (Dell XPS15, recent)
<_Sym_> definitely i would choose i915 then
<Bashing-om> isene: Racking my brains and getting nowhere ; we have no errors, no log files, no installed files . just have no notion of what we can do .// the intel driver .. that is a thought as that chip set must function for the nvidia card to function .
<psychoticwarrior>  add-apt-repository -y ppa:teejee2008/ppa
<psychoticwarrior> apt update
<isene> psychoticwarrior: is that for me?
<isene> Bashing-om: Should I apt-get xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<psychoticwarrior> yea try that
<_Sym_> isene, is it intel or is it nvidia?
<psychoticwarrior> apt-get update
<psychoticwarrior> apt-get upgrade
<isene> It's both - Intel is the primary, nvidia the secondary
<isene> xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version (2:2.99.917+git20170309-0ubuntu1).
<isene> Hmm... it's already there, Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> isene: "If you are using testing/unstable, Debian recommend removing xserver-xorg-video-intel and instead relying on the X server's built-in modesetting driver:
<Bashing-om> The use of this driver is discouraged if your hw is new enough (ca. 2007 and newer). You can try uninstalling this driver and let the server use it's builtin modesetting driver instead.
<Bashing-om> do: sudo apt purge xserver-xorg-video-intel
<isene> I'm on Ubuntu 17.04
<_Sym_> what is the kernel version on 17.04, isene
<isene> OK. Done
<Bashing-om> isene: One can check if that driver is installed ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel ' .
<isene> It reports gone
<arooni> how do i fix W: https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main/dists/xenial/InRelease: Signature by key KEYID uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<isene> _Sym_: 4.10.0-21
<_Sym_> isene, that kernel should be new enough to support i915
<Bashing-om> isene: Reboot and see if there is a positive result ?
<isene> I'll be back in a min and then you can tell me what to look for :-)
<isene> I'm back
<isene> Rebooted just fine, but not sure what to look for
<b0bby__> can you help me?
<b0bby__> please
<arooni> do i need to restart my ubuntu laptop after upgrading my video drivers?
<arooni> for them to take effect?
<arooni> or is it immedaiate: (results) https://gist.github.com/arooni/49351f47628e69952a303f802ca9052a
<_Sym_> just X, arooni
<arooni> _Sym_: so like sudo service lightdm restart ?
<_Sym_> arooni, just log out and back in
<arooni> will my laptop run faster now that i have 3d acceleration ?
<_Sym_> arooni, proper hardware acceleration should take some load off the cpu
<isene> Bashing-om: How do I check what driver is active? (I should perhaps have registered how to do just that through all that we have gone through - but it slipped)
<Zalabaslea> :-)
<b0bby__> can i get some help
<arooni> _Sym_: yay :)   in the future when i can afford a new laptop and since you seem to know about stuff like this is it better to get a laptop with intel graphics or nvidia?
<arooni> _Sym_: will hardware acceleration just run as needed or do i need to turn it on somewhere
<Bashing-om> !register | isene
<ubottu> isene: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<isene> Bashing-om: I have this from ' inxi -GCS ' :  ' Display Server: X.org 1.19.3 drivers: modesetting (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) '
<_Sym_> arooni, if the driver is working, then it will have proper accleration enabled by default.  Intel drivers are easier to setup because they are supported directly from the kernel.  Nvidia drivers usually require third party drivers and additional setup.
<arooni> _Sym_: which are better for batterY/
<_Sym_> that probably requires testing, but I would guess the nvidia card uses more power because its more for gaming.
<Bashing-om> isene: And pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' . As we fly by the seat of our pants .
<isene> I do see a ' i915 ' in there: https://pastebin.com/HKbcBNBu
<isene> Bashing-om: BTW; I'm already logged in/registered
<Bashing-om> isene: That sys that the driver for the Intel chip set is loaded .. and no driver for the nvidia set . think'n again !
<_Sym_> Do you have to choose the video driver in the BIOS?
<isene> But maybe that's just quite OK - given that I don't want that power hungry GPU to fire up and kill my battery?
<isene> _Sym_: Not as far as I've Googled
<_Sym_> how does the laptop know which video card to use
<Bashing-om> isene: That card "should" be as on demand - if you really do not want it used . maybe turn it off in bios ?
<isene> It uses the primary (Intel) normally and the NVIDIA kicks in when it feels like on Windows (apparently) and also on Linux if I can get the driver to load (or maybe it does lie in the background consuming power - as some posts have indicated - which is why I want the driver loaded and then blaclist the fucker)
<_Sym_> I have never seen Linux uses two cards and the same time and dynamically switch between them
<isene> Apparently there is no way to turn it off in BIOS (all posts indicate that) - BUT, it may be possible in an updated bios, which is what I may try after a good nights sleep
<isene> It's 2:43 am here in Oslo/Norway
<isene> I'm a GM for a buch of 13 year olds in a few hours...
<Bashing-om> isene: We got the nvida driver available ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ' ?
<isene> I deeply appreciate how helpful you guys are. It's rather amazing.
<isene> Bashing-om: Checking...
<Bashing-om> isene: Open source at it's best :)
<_Sym_> I would guess that since this a new Dell laptop, you will need the latest nvidia drivers
<isene> Bashing-om: Yes. I would like to get your contacts back channel (I run a few IT companies and could use some talents now and then)
<isene> Result of the latest recommendation: ii  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau            1:1.0.14-0ubuntu1       amd64                   X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver
<isene> So, yes
<Bashing-om> _Sym_: We been up and down with nvidia drivers . can not get any driver to install for isene .
<isene> _Sym_: We have tried nvidia-375, nvidia-378 and the latest nvidia-381 --- all freezes on boot
<_Sym_> and the modules builds ok with the kernel headers installed?
<isene> Bashing-om: If you'd like, drop me an e-mail at geir@a-circle.no
<isene> _Sym_: Apparently
<_Sym_> the nvidia drivers should be supported by dkms I think
<isene> _Sym_: Yes. But they freeze on boot nontheless
<Bashing-om> isene: With hubrid graphics the xorg,conf file must exist . does it ? ' ls -al /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ' .
<isene> But we deleted that...?
<_Sym_> maybe the nividia drivers are conflicting with the intel card
<_Sym_> maybe the nvidia drivers would work if the intel card is disabled
<Bashing-om> isene: and it " should " have been rebuilt on the current install .
<isene> Bashing-om: ls: cannot access '/etc/X11/Xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<isene> How to reinstate it?
<Bashing-om> isene: Purge once more, and install the nvidia driver . if the file is not created, we can have nvidia build it .
<isene> I did ' sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt install nvidia-375 ' and no xorg.conf after this
<isene> how to fix?
<leftyfb> isene: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bashing-om> isene: try ' sudo nvidia-xconfig ' .
<leftyfb> insidious: though Ubuntu doesn't need xorg.conf anymore
<crypticgator_> I'm trying to connect to the internet by using an old router as a bridge to ethernet. I changed the address of the router to match the gateway ip and the last digit I put 102. But now I can't connect to it anymore
<Bashing-om> isene: leftyfb  Great thought too !
<_Sym_> I'm reading that hybrid graphics systems must disable one of the cards
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: htbrid grahocs on isene's issue . got to have that file to switch graphic's sets .
<leftyfb> crypticgator_: that's a non-ubuntu issue
<isene> Which one should I try Bashing-om's or leftyfb's solution?
<Bashing-om> isene: tey the dpkg command 1st .. see if there is anything positive .
<leftyfb> isene: I didn't know you had hybrid graphics. I guess you do need xorg.
<_Sym_> reconfiguring xorg probably wont fix it.  I think you need to go into your BIOS and disable one of the graphics cards for the driver in linux to work
<crypticgator_> leftyfb: I don't konw the settings I need to put in the network profile, I guess since DHCP may have turned off
<leftyfb> crypticgator_: configure your network profile to be the same subnet as your router's gateway ip
<isene> Did both commands, have this now: https://pastebin.com/Y9JkE3tn
<crypticgator_> it worked, but I had to add the new IP of the bridge in the gateway section of the profile
<crypticgator_> thanks
<uxfi> hi freinds
<uxfi> how is all
<isene> Bashing-om: Should I try rebooting, then?
<isene> Bashing-om: Or anything else first?
<Bashing-om> isene: That is just weird ! I would accept something like : http://termbin.com/mwj5 . thin'n again !
<klf> "In C, statically-allocated objects without an explicit initializer are initialized to zero (for arithmetic types) or a null pointer (for pointer types)."
<uxfi> hello
<Bashing-om> isene: I just do not have the skills to know what to think here . Not a thing we can get a bite on ! No logs, no installed files to work with - no errors !
<Zalabaslea> hi
<Bashing-om> isene: Got the liveDVD(USB) on hand ? See what the live environmnet is like ??
<doc|work> is anyone here in #glusterfs?
<platz> after upgrading to 17.04 changing mouse (trackpoint pointer) speed via "xset" seems to no longer work
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<platz> ahh https://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-packages@lists.launchpad.net/msg488510.html
<LadyB> Speed: 4.01 GHZ
<LadyB> done.
<kode54> regarding the above nonsense with the intel/nvidia laptop
<kode54> they implement something called "Optimus" technology
<kode54> the nvidia GPU has no video outputs
<kode54> software uses DMA framebuffer copies between the NVidia GPU and the Intel GPU's VRAM
<kode54> there's Linux software to facilitate such GPU arrangements, where you run software you want to utilize the NV GPU using a special launcher
<kode54> otherwise the software will use the Intel GPU
<kode54> it's the same as any multi-GPU setup, minus the dedicated GPU having any attached displays
<platz> after dealing with bumblebee/optimus, i simply resort to turning the GPU on and off at boot time if needed
<uxfi> good evening
<kode54> isene: re: your nvidia card, if you don't want to use it, don't use the bumblebee/optimus packages
<kode54> it's a special arrangement
<kode54> there if you want it, idling and potentially disabled if you don't
<kode54> you have to launch the apps through bumblebee if you want them to even touch the nvidia gpu
<platz> but again if you change the graphics card to Nvidia in the BIOS, you can simply run "prime-select nvidia" and then Xorg will run everything under the GPU
<kode54> oh
<kode54> but I think he was trying to avoid that because he wants to save battery power
<platz> yes it's terrible for battey
<platz> i only use it when i need to hook up a projector because the video port requires the graphics card on my laptop
<platz> basically the situation is unchanged since this post w/ thinkpad hardware http://zachstechnotes.blogspot.com/2012/01/tri-head-display-on-linux-thinkpad-w520.html
<psychoticwarrior> what up ppl
<flush> deja-dup was freezing my ubuntu
<flush> nice
<flush> whats next
<Guest14516> anyone using popcorntime? when I open the executable file, a windows say "There is no application installed for 'shared library'
<psychoticwarrior> no clue dont use it
<hanasaki> In gnome , how do you set add a new app to the dock?  it is a custom program . not installed from apt-get
<psychoticwarrior> do you know the dir of the program
<hanasaki> yes
<psychoticwarrior> just drag it over to the site
<psychoticwarrior> im in kali right now let me switch to ubujntu
<hanasaki> trying.. thanks
<kostkon> Guest14516, try running it from the terminal
<psychoticwarrior> yea the terminal
<psychoticwarrior> open terminal
<psychoticwarrior> then type in the program name
<hanasaki> what's a good lowerend compact laptop that will run ubuntu with wifi/bluetooth support?  maybe i3 or low end i5.  and how much ram min to run a few things like gnome, ubuntu, libreoffice, firefox, pidgin, evolution?
<hanasaki> at the saem time
<psychoticwarrior> try right click then move and drag it to the panel
<psychoticwarrior> works foor me
<hanasaki> hi psychoticwarrior ... dragging does no good... it snaps back to the gnome filemanager.
<psychoticwarrior> oh shit
<psychoticwarrior> im now into ubuntu
<psychoticwarrior> it works for me
<psychoticwarrior> does it have a gui?
<psychoticwarrior> what version of ugunut do you have>
<psychoticwarrior> ?
<hanasaki> psychoticwarrior:  right now.. gnome 3.22
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<hanasaki> happens to be debian stretch testing
<hanasaki> hmm mwas running xfce... gnome is cpu and ram heavy in comparison
<psychoticwarrior> did u try right click and then press move and drag it over to the panel?
<hanasaki> psychoticwarrior:  yes
<scottfree> Hey anyone active?
<hanasaki> right click brings up a menu, no dragging allowed, :: left click drags and it looks like the icon in the dock tries to run was what dragged onto it
<sumeet_> Hi guys
<scottfree> Hello!
<sumeet_> New ubuntu user here
<sumeet_> Hello Scott
<scottfree> ubuntu rox
<scottfree> How are you?>
<sumeet_> Am good, thanks. How are you?
<sumeet_> Ubuntu Mate looks cool
<scottfree> Im good just about to put a movie on
<sumeet_> Cool
<sumeet_> Hope you have a good time
<scottfree> im gonna leave chat up and keep chatting as i watch
<Perverso> hola
<jonez_> Hello,I ran  lvreduce without shrinking fs. How may I fix bad sectors?
<sumeet_> Is there a way to install chrome via command line
<Perverso> :o
<Perverso> como estan
<Perverso> :(
<kostkon> sumeet_, why via the terminal?
<Perverso> :0
<ChaiTRex> sumeet_: https://askubuntu.com/a/797278/616451
<Perverso> que programa puedo usar para descargar musica de buena calidad?
<kostkon> !es | Perverso
<ubottu> Perverso: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Perverso> gracias pero no hay mucha gente
<sumeet_> @kostkon Couldn't install from their site. Turns out they only support 64 bit systems
<sumeet_> I've 32 bit one
<sumeet_> @chaiTRex thanks but i think i need to settle for chromium
<kostkon> sumeet_, yes, Chrome has gone 64bit only, like Steam and many others.
<Perverso> :(
<bazhang> Perverso, please stop that
<Perverso> ok don't worry
<Perverso> you can help me
<bazhang> Perverso, here is support only, not general chit chat
<bazhang> Perverso, you want a music player?
<Perverso> yes
<Perverso> mmm
<bazhang> Perverso, which ubuntu are you on
<Perverso> dowload music 320 kbts
<bazhang> Perverso, a music player is not a music downloader
<sumeet_> :D
<Perverso> i'm sorry
<bazhang> Perverso, we will not help with that
<Perverso> i need program to download music  good quality
<bazhang> Perverso, sign up for a paid music service
<bazhang> Perverso, again, we will not help you with getting paid music free, stop asking for it
<Perverso> jajajaa ok
<platz> ok so upgrade to 17.04 installed emacs25 and seems like a lot of plugins aren't working in emacs25.. anyone run across this?
<kostkon> Perverso, install spotify and you will be able to legally listen to music for free*     *with ads
<bazhang> platz, have you tried in the more specific emacs channel here on freenode
<platz> bazhang: better idea, thanks
<bazhang> #emacs it should be
<psychoticwarrior> youtube to mp3
<psychoticwarrior> google: youtube to mp3
<psychoticwarrior> copy youtube hyperlink then paste it and press ok
<psychoticwarrior> save file
<psychoticwarrior> then drag it to your destination
<garrettmclaughli> test
<Perverso> thanks
<Perverso> i'd like program similar to ares
<psychoticwarrior> did u try youtube to mp3?
<Perverso> yes
<psychoticwarrior> yae its easy
<psychoticwarrior> works most of the time
<Perverso> = whit jdowloader
<psychoticwarrior> huh?
<Perverso> jdowloader too
<psychoticwarrior> kool
<Perverso> but quality is bad
<Perverso> gracias amigo
<psychoticwarrior> it may be the file that your downloading from ubuntu search for HQ
<psychoticwarrior> from youtube i mean
<Perverso> don't worry amigo is there any way to ripe the spoty music
<doc|work> Perverso, have you tried buying it from the band's website?
<doc|work> Most will sell it to you for a reasonable price
<Perverso> i want mp3 file
<psychoticwarrior> https://www.onlinevideoconverter.com/mp3-converter
<doc|work> Perverso, they probably sell those - most do now
<Perverso> jajaja
<doc|work> Perverso, what does that mean?
<kostkon> doc|work, hahaha in spanish
<doc|work> weird, I wasn't making a joke.
<doc|work> thanks for the explanation
<Perverso> I am laughing ok
<psychoticwarrior> ok\
<Perverso> https://www.onlinevideoconverter.com/mp3-converter           is good thanks
<doc|work> ok
<psychoticwarrior> yea no problem bro
<psychoticwarrior> works great
<Perverso> thanks amigo
<psychoticwarrior> np
<lord-arhemadan> Is there a reason there's a Xorg.0.log and Xorg.1.log? :P
<psychoticwarrior> not sure
<psychoticwarrior> i think its two differnt files
<lord-arhemadan> I see lol. Knowing that, is pastebin fine for this channel?
<hanasaki> how do you list all the installed gnome controls and turn them on/off?
<Bashing-om> lord-arhemadan: .log is the present boot - .log.old is the last boot - what X thinks .
<ChaiTRex> lord-arhemadan: It's for the display number.
<lord-arhemadan> Hm. Weird.
<lord-arhemadan> Not sure why I'd have a second display on that old tin can, unless it's assuming the VGA port's in use
<ChaiTRex> lord-arhemadan: From man Xorg: "The default log file when running as root is /var/log/Xorg.n.log and for non root it is $XDG_DATA_HOME/xorg/Xorg.n.log where n is the display number of the Xorg server."
<Perverso> ¬¬
<lord-arhemadan> I see :P Anyway, I just upgraded my old powerbook to 14.04.5 and now X basically shows a cursor for about half a minute, and then goes back to the console.
<psychoticwarrior> lord-ahemadan are you from norway?
<lord-arhemadan> United States :)
<psychoticwarrior> yea me too
<lord-arhemadan> And with that I have the following paste: https://pastebin.com/qmL8nJpY
<Perverso> I'm going to study English so I can answer them well
<psychoticwarrior> sounds good
<Perverso> I'm Mexican and Americans hate us
<lord-arhemadan> Oh, I was wondering if your user was in Spanish ;)
<Perverso> yes
<lord-arhemadan> As long as it was something descended from Latin I could be pretty sure what it meant hahaha :P
<Perverso> xD
<psychoticwarrior> isnt that like lord from black metal
<Perverso> Because the Americans hate us?
<psychoticwarrior> what do you mean hate?
<Perverso> no estoy seguro pero asi se siente
<Perverso> xD
<Perverso> <psychoticwarrior> you are american?
<psychoticwarrior> yes im from chicagoland area
<psychoticwarrior> where are you from?
<Perverso> i'm from mexico Morelos
<psychoticwarrior> nice
<psychoticwarrior> i have a friend that lives in mexico
<Perverso> i have all family in USA xD
<Perverso> you understand Spanish
<Perverso> ?
<psychoticwarrior> no no spanish
<Perverso> ok
<Perverso> teach me English
<psychoticwarrior> what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Perverso> ubuntu mate
<YankDownUnder> Espanol is nicer than English...what's the point?
<Perverso> jajajaja
<psychoticwarrior> do u like spanish
<Perverso> i'd like spick inglish
<psychoticwarrior> you would like to speak english?
<Perverso> yes
<YankDownUnder> ...y'all know...before an OP comes into the channel...it's all kinda "OT", hmm?
<Perverso> teach me
<Perverso> jajaajajaja mejor se fue xD
<Perverso> me pregunto si fui demasiado perverso
<Perverso> como estan todos pues
<Perverso> yo volvere este canal al español
<bivzpdzt> LISTEN UP MOTHER FUCKERS!! PLEASE CHECK OUT NEW TOR IRC SERVER quicktalkeh676te.onion: tomreyn seprob marlinc Andreas33_ FinalX ouroumov rohan Happy[m] Bashing-om mundus2018 nisargtha avdi ryao rogue nhandler w9qbj rubick boB_K7IQ almostdvs candy` gmsol nitesh Acilim_A Keitaro markovh pmn toster dreamcat4 ejnahc aruns_ MrGeneral ben8472 K1rk nuetro basilAB cadeskywalker y_sekino cmosguy tonyyarusso Klumben tcpdump AndrewMC beasty__ valkyr1e Afforess gbor
<nicomachus> well, at least he tagged some ops.
<mundus2018> lol
<nicomachus> !es | Perverso
<ubottu> Perverso: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sumeet_> Is there a way to use text to speech on ubuntu. I want to listen to pocket articles https://help.getpocket.com/article/1081-listening-to-articles-in-pocket-with-text-to-speech
<nicomachus> sumeet_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<psychoticwarrior> back
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<sumeet_> Thanks nicomachus. Am using Ubuntu mate latest version where this hasn't been tested. Is there some other way
<nicomachus> sumeet_: any of those options should work in MATE...
<nicomachus> MATE is just a DE. It's still Ubuntu under there.
<sumeet_> Ok. Trying it out. Thanks :)
<psychoticwarrior> i love using a backdoor. editing the kernel and typeing at the end of linux init=/bin/bash and bypassing the system
<nicomachus> lol
<nicomachus> stay on topic.
<Perverso> ok
<Perverso> porque no me dejan hablar en español he?
<nicomachus> ...
<nicomachus> !es | Perverso
<nicomachus> !es > Perverso
<ubottu> Perverso, please see my private message
<Perverso> What's up
<Perverso> ok
<Perverso> I do not understand Spanish
<Perverso> xD
<psychoticwarrior> yea me neither
<Perverso> jajajaja xd
<sumeet_> text to speech not working for me. No sound
<sumeet_> Tried festival
<sumeet_> and espeak
<sumeet_> @nicomachus
<vicsar> .
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<psychoticwarrior> ripping mad ass tonight
<psychoticwarrior> anybody up this late
<psychoticwarrior> whats up homies
<sirru5h> Howdy psychoticwarrior
<psychoticwarrior> hey man whats up
<psychoticwarrior> watching live pd ever seen it?
<croz> Anyone able to help with getting 4K to display properly. I tried the scaling in the display settings and this was it at 2x. http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1495290629.png
<croz> I'm running KDE Plasma on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (did not install Kubuntu).
<psychoticwarrior> im running ubuntu 16.04
<akik> croz: you should describe the problem too
<croz> my screen. when i set the laptop's resolution to 4k everything is tiny
<croz> i tried scaling it up
<croz> boxes get bigger, but the fonts are too small
<akik> croz: if the scaling doesn't work, there's also settings for font sizes in system settings/application appearance
<croz> i dont see application apeparance
<akik> croz: although your firefox seems fine
<akik> firefox has its own font settings too
<croz> it does but not the tabs
<akik> croz: try searching for font in system settings
<croz> ah i see it. does it help if i input my dpi? 282.4
<akik> croz: do you have the problemm only with hexchat?
<croz> and settings windows
<akik> croz: ok play with those settings that you found
<akik> croz: i'm using kde 4 so the settings might be a bit different. there's a separate setting for font dpi
<croz> ok fixed hexchat with ur suggestion of fonts
<akik> croz: "force fonts dpi"
<croz> yeah i did force dpi 282
<croz> and hexchat looks fine now
<croz> let me try scaling and logging out and back in now to see if that fixes everything.
<croz> brb
<cegu3> hello
<wilkesboothstyle> Hey guys. Outside of running OSX in a VM on a Ubuntu host, is there any way I can develop/test iOS apps on Linux?
<Asiannoodles42> Hey guys so I have this weird issue where the internet speeds are overall slower on Ubuntu than on Windows
<sirru5h> Hmm.. how are you connecting ? Ethernet or WiFi
<Asiannoodles42> Im connecting via WiFi
<hhzhk`> whoami
<sirru5h> Alright did you recently upgrade?
<sirru5h> ^^ @ Asiannoodles42
<Asiannoodles42> I guess so yes
<sirru5h> what are ya running right now and what were you running previously and when did ya upgrade
<yndlkk> w
<Asiannoodles42> 16.04 to 16.04.2
<sirru5h> hmmm  thats interesting
<sirru5h> Let me do a bit of poking about on google right quick
<sirru5h> ( there was a guy here who went from 16.04 to 17.04 and he had this issue)
<Asiannoodles42> Ah
<Da5h> can someone point me out to security related channels?
<psychoticwarrior> what issue did he have
<sirru5h> psychoticwarrior, slow internet
<psychoticwarrior> yea
<psychoticwarrior> i have kali linux and im having issues with it disconnecting
<Asiannoodles42> Same
<psychoticwarrior> interface goes down
<Ben64> well kali isn't supported here
<psychoticwarrior> yea true
<sirru5h> Asiannoodles42, you already made sure you are totally up to date ( sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade)
<sirru5h> psychoticwarrior, Yeah man #kali-linux
<Asiannoodles42> sirru5h I'm totally up to date
<sirru5h> hmmm
<sirru5h> did ya reboot after the upgrade and all that
<Asiannoodles42> Yep
<sirru5h> hmmm thinking
<azizLIGHT> how come my terminal doesnt wrap text around and resize to fit when i resize the terminal window. im on 14.04 and it doesnt resize. i used a 16.04 livecd and noticed that everythign was being formatted/resized correctly when window size for terminal changed
<Ben64> azizLIGHT: because it doesn't on 14.04
<sirru5h> Asiannoodles42, crazy question you running IPv6?
<Asiannoodles42> I turned it off so nope
<azizLIGHT> aw shucks
<sirru5h> ha what card is it?
<Asiannoodles42> WiFi card? I use a dongle EW-7811un
<sirru5h> okay so external and its edimax
<Asiannoodles42> Yup
<sirru5h> pretty compatible card
<Asiannoodles42> And for some reason my download speeds are way faster on Windows
<sirru5h> well lets start looking at the lsusb
<sirru5h> you know Asiannoodles42 you're the second person I talked with in as many days who had slow internet and he was even on ethernet
<YankDownUnder> The "driver" for the dongle would have been specifically written for MS.
<sirru5h> so YankDownUnder tricky driver?
<Asiannoodles42> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 7392:7811 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7811Un 802.11n Wireless Adapter [Realtek RTL8188CUS]
<Asiannoodles42> I did lsusb and one of the results was this
<sirru5h> ohhh okay
<YankDownUnder> So it's actually a Realtek bit of hardware.
<sirru5h> yeah its got their chipset
<sirru5h> Lets see what module its loading for it lsmod | grep 8192
<YankDownUnder> Asiannoodles42, You're installed 17.04, yes?
<Asiannoodles42> My Ubuntu is 16.04
<Asiannoodles42> *.2
<sirru5h> 16.04.2
<YankDownUnder> Asiannoodles42, Ah...sorry...was making an assumption based on "network problems" - as most have been from 17.04 installations...my bad...
<YankDownUnder> Asiannoodles42, Just for the knowledge - have you tried to assign a static IP to the dongle's connection?
<Asiannoodles42> No I have not
<one808> 哇
<sirru5h> YankDownUnder, what do ya think? check the lsmod | grep 8192   check the module then blacklist?
<YankDownUnder> Check for "blacklisting" - but also test the actual connection. Being that RT's are inherently flaky at best...configure using a static IP so that at least the actual connection itself can be ruled out...does that make sense?
<one808> hello
<sirru5h> makes sense
<YankDownUnder> sirru5h, After the connection itself is tested, modules and hardware configuration. With a static IP and static DNS, you should be able to at least tell what's the real deal.
<one808> ..
<sirru5h> Alright sounds good
<sirru5h> Asiannoodles42, you still there?
<Asiannoodles42> Yep
<Asiannoodles42> Still here
<SemiNus1> hi
<sirru5h> cool beans
<SemiNus1> cooler apples
<Asiannoodles42> Coolest CPU
<sirru5h> sudo favoriteEditor /etc/network/interfaces
<Asiannoodles42> Alright
<Asiannoodles42> All I have on it is "# interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<Asiannoodles42> auto eth0
<Asiannoodles42> iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<sirru5h> the device in question is wlan0 if youre not sure ifconfig would pinpoint the wireless interface
<sirru5h> Asiannoodles42,  what about the wireless interface
<Asiannoodles42> My wireless device is wlx74da387d47aa
<sirru5h> alright long name there
<Asiannoodles42> Do I change eth0 to wlx74da387d47aa?
<sirru5h> No eth0 is ethernet we want the wifi
<sirru5h> so I am guessing there is no entry for it
<SemiNus1> Question:  How can I convert RAW images to jpg from the command line using image magick?
<SemiNus1> imagemagick does not work (error) when it comes to raw files
<SemiNus1> the #imagemagick guys told me I compiled imagemagick without raw support
<sirru5h> auto wlx74da387d47aa  (first line should look like this )
<SemiNus1> but I did not compile it - I just apt-getted it
<SemiNus1> apt-got it?
<SemiNus1> whatever the past tense would be of this action
<Asiannoodles42> sirru5h Got it
<sirru5h> iface wlx74da387d47aa inet static
<Asiannoodles42> Done
<Coding> hello
<Coding> is anyone there?
<sirru5h> address 192.168.1.X  (X is a number you want to assign also make sure you're on the same subnet remember 192.168.1.1 generally is your gateway/router)
<Coding> anyone?
<Coding> hello
<Coding> does this work?
<sirru5h> netmask 255.255.255.0  ( if you need to make changes to suit your network config make them)
<Coding> what?
<Asiannoodles42> This is all in /etc/network/interfaces right?
<sirru5h> Coding, we do see you
<sirru5h> yes
<YankDownUnder> SemiNus1, Open a terminal and type: man convert ==> this will tell you how to use the "convert" utiliity from the ImageMagick suite
<Coding> ohhh cool!
<Coding> i havent used Linux in ages!
<Asiannoodles42> M'kay got it
<sirru5h> gateway 192.168.1.1  ( if different make appropriate changes)
<Asiannoodles42> m'kay
<WERDNA> what is the point of this chat?
<WERDNA> just wondering?
<YankDownUnder> WERDNA, This is the Ubuntu support channel for Ubuntu linux.
<WERDNA> oh cool!
<MonkeyDust> WERDNA  type   /topic
<sirru5h> dns-nameservers 8.8.4.4 8.8.8.8 ( totally example right there )
<WERDNA> this reminds me of the old way skype used to be
<Asiannoodles42> Do I do both 8.8.4.4 and 8.8.8.8 or just one of them?
<MonkeyDust> WERDNA  great, but keep this channel free for ubuntu support questions
<sirru5h> Asiannoodles42,  umm whats the DNS for your ISP or network?
<WERDNA> well with that being said, i have been able to install dotnet core as well as Visual Code, however when installing mono, it doesnt appear in the programs list
<Asiannoodles42> I'm using the Google Public DNS
<MonkeyDust> !find mono
<ubottu> Found: ca-certificates-mono, fonts-noto-mono, fonts-tlwg-mono, fonts-tlwg-mono-ttf, libmono-2.0-dev, libmono-accessibility4.0-cil, libmono-cairo4.0-cil, libmono-cecil-private-cil, libmono-cil-dev, libmono-codecontracts4.0-cil (and 393 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mono&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<sirru5h> Okay so you want to put that in instead of he exaple octets i use
<Asiannoodles42> M'kay
<sirru5h> yeah Asiannoodles42 I use example IP's and stuff since I don't know your network config
<sirru5h> you can always change anything which doesn't apply to your particular configuration
<Asiannoodles42> It looks right to me
<sirru5h> okay doing good
<YankDownUnder> Asiannoodles42, Kinda easy to go from your IP address - the one the router's already spit out at yer dongle...
<sirru5h> now we gotta add our route
<sirru5h> so it knows that your IP sends to the gateway then out to the internet
<sirru5h> up route add -net 172.16.168.0/21 gw 172.31.0.20 dev wlx74da387d47aa
<Asiannoodles42> "up route add -net 172.16.168.0/21 gw 172.31.0.20 dev wlx74da387d47aa" add all of that?
<sirru5h> of course you are putting in your IP and the gateway if
<sirru5h> remember it's so your particular network
<Asiannoodles42> The first IP is the Address right?
<sirru5h> up route add -net YourIpHere /21 gw GATE:WAY:IP:HERE dev wlx74da387d47aa
<Asiannoodles42> Done
<sirru5h> yes we actually can use CIDR notaton ( its geeky network stuff)
<wssxk> have any one learn gtk?
<wssxk> how can I finalize a instance while GTypeInfo dose not set a instance finalize func?
<Asiannoodles42> Oh
<sirru5h> YankDownUnder, what do ya think I'm kinda just remembering this all off the cuff
<YankDownUnder> sirru5h, Hope you still can do that when you're 54, bro.
<MonkeyDust> wssxk  are you a developer?
<sirru5h> oh lord haha
<wssxk> I am learnng gtk
<sirru5h> Alright thats a static IP
<sirru5h> umm lets save
<Asiannoodles42> M'kay
<wssxk> but the doc is not so friendly
<sirru5h> Asiannoodles42, one thing I wanna double check something
<Asiannoodles42> Whats that
<YankDownUnder> GTK is the programming language of all the hackers and fraudsters...ayep...
<MonkeyDust> wssxk  type   /j #gtk+
<sirru5h> can you ls /etc/network/interfaces.d/wlx74da387d47aa
<Asiannoodles42> Not such file directory
<sirru5h> sometimes I've seen a file for the device not be in there and it will cut in and out
<sirru5h> errr ls /etc/network/interfaces.d/
<wssxk> there are few people in #gtk+, no one answer me ;.
<sirru5h> sorry I am actually trying to make sure your device is there
<Asiannoodles42> errr command not found
<sirru5h> ls right
<Asiannoodles42> Yeah
<sirru5h> hmmm weird
<sirru5h> ls is for listing the contents of a directory
<Asiannoodles42> Yep, it works
<sirru5h> alright cool
<sirru5h> alright ummm we are gonna flush our old address
<sirru5h> get things refreshed
<YankDownUnder> sirru5h, If y'all create the text file in like his home dir, double check it, and then copy it nicely over into /etc/network/interfaces.d - (copy - not move) - kinda makes it nice to have two copies to muck with...just sayin...
<Asiannoodles42> M'kay, how do flush?
<sirru5h> udo ip addr flush wlx74da387d47aa
<sirru5h> sorry
<sirru5h> sudo ip addr flush wlx74da387d47aa
<sirru5h> sudo systemctl restart networking.service
<Combined2857> hi, a permission of a folder is "drwx------ 2 root root " how do I change it to include the user as well ?
<Asiannoodles42> Done
<sirru5h> very true YankDownUnder didn't think about that
<Asiannoodles42> I'm using the Wicd network manager
<Asiannoodles42> So I shouldn't have networking.service
<Ben64> Combined2857: permissions are owner group other, rwx rwx rwx, each binary like 421 421 421, so just add up the permissions you want and set it like that
<sirru5h> okay iirc its wicd-client  let me double check
<sirru5h> yeah that's it
<Asiannoodles42> so sudo systemctl wicd-client restart?
<sirru5h> sudo systemctl restart wicd-client
<Asiannoodles42> Ah, m'kay
<Asiannoodles42> it says that wicd-client.service is not found
<sirru5h> hmmm
<sirru5h> you can sudo wicd-client
<YankDownUnder> "sudo service wicd-client restart" ? => just in case it's not a systemd service...
<sirru5h> wait
<Asiannoodles42> Yes I can do wicd-client
<Asiannoodles42> *sudo wicd-client
<sirru5h> acutally looking up packages
<sirru5h> hmmm YankDownUnder it is wicd-client right>
<sirru5h> hmm just got confused right now
<sirru5h> googling
<sirru5h> Asiannoodles42, I never dealt with wicd
<Asiannoodles42> Ah
<sirru5h> so I gotta google all this up i remember it was wicd-client restart
<newdimension> I'm running "systemd analyze service" and the answer I'm getting is "Excess arguments". Could this be a syntax problem? The file was working and I only added more Environment= lines
<sirru5h> I dunno if YankDownUnder is around but I'm sure he'd know
<Asiannoodles42> Should I just reboot?
<sirru5h> actually that would work we did flush the cache and it will restart the service
<Asiannoodles42> M'kay
<sirru5h> I really wanted to refresh the setting so if it wasn't the settings and the module we could get that
<sirru5h> (crosses fingers)
<Asiannoodles42> Back
<sirru5h> so?
<Asiannoodles42> Imma do a speed test
<sirru5h> how is it now
<sirru5h> mmm ok
<newdimension> systemd is failing to start a gunicorn service. I can't seem to find a reason why. Where can I look? journalctl log isn't helpful
<Asiannoodles42> Oh wow
<sirru5h> whats the verdict?
<Asiannoodles42> Speed doubled from 0.27Mbps before to 0.58Mbps now
<sirru5h> Asiannoodles42, okay so is that what you get on windows?
<Asiannoodles42> On Windows I got 1.88Mbps
<Asiannoodles42> Still an improvement
<sirru5h> hmmm
<sirru5h> yeah as yank was saying I guess the drivers are flaky
<sirru5h> i wonder if that's what is causing that or something else...
<Asiannoodles42> Hrmm..
<sirru5h> did you check what module is being used?
<Asiannoodles42> module? how do I check?
<sirru5h> YankDownUnder,  lsmod | grep 8192
<Asiannoodles42> sirru6h I did lsmod | grep 8192 and got "rtl8192cu              65536  0
<Asiannoodles42> rtl_usb                20480  1 rtl8192cu
<Asiannoodles42> rtl8192c_common        53248  1 rtl8192cu
<Asiannoodles42> rtlwifi                77824  3 rtl_usb,rtl8192c_common,rtl8192cu
<Asiannoodles42> mac80211              761856  4 rtl_usb,rtlwifi,rtl8192cu,rtl8xxxu
<Asiannoodles42> r8169                  81920  0
<MonkeyDust> Asiannoodles42  next time, use a pastebin ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Asiannoodles42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24616253/
<sirru5h> Sorry Asiannoodles42 got disconnected
<Asiannoodles42> Np, anyways I did lsmod | grep 8192 and got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24616253/
<sirru5h> excellent I was just about to retype the command
<ComposMentis> Is this a general support channel?
<Asiannoodles42> For ubuntu yep
<MonkeyDust> ComposMentis  type   /topic
<sirru5h> Asiannoodles42, Hey just came across this https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<sirru5h> looks like exactly our issue under the partRealtek RTL8188CUS and RTL8192CU chipsets (0bda:8176 and 0bda:8178)
<ComposMentis> Phenomenal! I'm about ready to tear my hear out. I'm on 17.04 Budgie - I have 4 monitors. I finally got it to see the PRIME, but now my secondary Nvidia GPU won't show up & xorg.conf settings reset after lightdm restart or sys reboot.
<Asiannoodles42> I see
<sirru5h> I'm gonna give it a quick read i suggest you do as well so we both have a better idea of what issues maybe going on
<Asiannoodles42> Thank you!
<Qzor> Hi All, just wondering if anyone knows if the Microsoft Remote Desktop Client is available for ubuntu as it is for OSX/Apple Store?
<ComposMentis> I know there are RDP protocol alternatives - I think grdesktop is one of them.
<SchrodingersScat> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server and Windows Servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.3-2 (zesty), package size 150 kB, installed size 462 kB
<ComposMentis> I've also heard good things about Remmina but I haven't used either so I can't confirm they handle that specifically
<ComposMentis> ^ very nice :)
<Qzor> I've just tried Remmina but dosn't quite seem as fast. :\
<SchrodingersScat> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-4ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 120 kB, installed size 392 kB
<akik> Qzor: rdesktop has worked fine
<Qzor> as native or the MAC/Apple store client by Microsoft.
<sirru5h> hmm Asiannoodles42 tell me when you have read that section relating to your wireless card
<Asiannoodles42> Yep done
<SchrodingersScat> Qzor: all vnc is rather sad, use ssh where available
<Asiannoodles42> sirru5h so all I need to do is follow the instructions and it should be fixed right?
<akik> SchrodingersScat: i think Qzor wanted to access a windows server graphically
<Qzor> SchrodingersScat, agreed.. Using RDP into RDSH Servers
<sirru5h> Asian it kinda describes your issue to a T; The slow internet speeds
<ComposMentis> Can anyone lend advice on dual GPU + iGPU setup?
<SchrodingersScat> akik: meaning they have 2 problems
<akik> SchrodingersScat: what do you mean?
<SchrodingersScat> akik: problem 1, using windows. problem 2, using a gui remotely.
<ComposMentis> If that's the case, could you setup Windows in a VM and use Unity/Seamless/etc ?
<akik> SchrodingersScat: well neither of them is a problem
<sirru5h> Asiannoodles42, Yeah I actually have heard that those drivers work pretty good( I have another machine with rtl 8188ee and I plan on grabbing those drivers myself and getting that wifi working)
<SchrodingersScat> yet here we are
<MATI_81_DE_EN> Hallo
<Asiannoodles42> Seems easy enough, anyways thank you so much for your time sirru5h
<sirru5h> I hope I helped I haven't had to set static IPs for a while
<sirru5h> Thank you for your patience and great meeting you
<Asiannoodles42> You too! ^-^
<caram> hey
<caram> anyone there?
<MATI_81_DE_EN> yes iam here
<ComposMentis> @caram everyone is here.
<Bischoop> Hi caram How are you?
<caram> incredible
<Bischoop> Why is it so?
<caram> @Bischoop fine thanks!
<caram> but if everyone is here, who's there in the world outside?
<ComposMentis> Everyone_Else
<Bischoop> Go and check out ;-)
<caram> strange world
<MonkeyDust> ComposMentis  caram you can drop the @ ... type 2-3 characters of a name, then hit tab to autocomplete
<Bischoop> have you been there outside?
<ComposMentis> MonkeyDust, thanks :)
<caram> MonkeyDust, thx
<ComposMentis> Just bumping again to see if anyone new has experience with Xorg.conf setup and dual GPU setups
<sirru5h> !seen psychotic
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<sirru5h> gah
<MATI_81_DE_EN> i am looking for a linux for my niece she is 17 and i have an old pc (fujitsu amilo, Intel Pentium M 740 1.73 GHz) know somebody a linux for my aplication?
<MATI_81_DE_EN> i think this chat is wrong for this question sorry
<akik> MATI_81_DE_EN: it depends on the specs of the machine
<akik> MATI_81_DE_EN: you can test your system's compatibility with a live session but it will be a bit slow
<MonkeyDust> MATI_81_DE_EN  better ask in ##linux or in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MATI_81_DE_EN> the system must be easy to use my niece has no exp in linux
<MATI_81_DE_EN> ok i will ask in the linux chatroom
<MATI_81_DE_EN> thank you aki and monkeydust for your help
<MATI_81_DE_EN> bye bye
<Bischoop> bye MATI_81_DE_EN
<santhust> I have noticed automatic downloads from cdce.sin002.internap.com. Multiple times. I do not understand what for it is, why it occurs, or how to stop it. I have disabled all auto updates, even security updates. Recently, I even did $ sudo systemctl disable apt-daily.timer. But the said auto download occurs even now. Any clues? Suggestions how to stop this?
<neutronbomb> anyone has used wireshark? pm ty
<implite> what packets are you sniffing?
<neutronbomb> currently setting it up having issues adding interface any idea
<composmentis> Hello again
<sirru5h> neutronbomb, just wondering wifi?
<composmentis> Can anyone assist with Xorg configuration & dual NVIDIA GPU setup>?
<composmentis> Can anyone assist with Xorg configuration & dual NVIDIA GPU setup?
<composmentis> (sorry for double post)
<xzillen> hallo
<composmentis> Hellooo
<MonkeyDust> !patience | composmentis
<ubottu> composmentis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<composmentis> MonkeyDust, I wasn't "Hellooooing" for help, I was "helloooing" xzillen
<composmentis> Just tryina be friendly
<Asiannoodles42> Hello sirru5h!
<Asiannoodles42> Just wanted to again say thank you so much
<Ridley5> hi all
<composmentis> Aloha, Ridley5
<Ridley5> i have a problem with internet speed on windows it's Ok but Ubuntu 16.04LTS down (50Kb/s)
<Ridley5> this is the Wireless info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24616660/
<Ridley5> hi composmentis
<cfhowlett> atheros wifi is notoriously hinky with ubuntu, Ridley5.  My suggestion for sake of sanity is replace it with something linux friendly
<Ridley5> do you mean replacing my wireless interface ?
<cfhowlett> yep
<Ridley5> i have a zydas based ship usb wifi dongle, it is linux friendly ?
<cfhowlett> never heard of zybas.  intel works just fine.
<Ridley5> ok thanks
<Bischoop> Try different Version of Distro perhaps Ridley5
<Ridley5> you mean the driver Bischoop?
<Ridley5> or the entire distribution
<Ridley5> i reboot for traying this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/844846/qualcomm-atheros-slow-not-connecting-on-ubuntu-but-works-in-win-10
<Ridley5> wbb
<gebbione> anyone ever used a camcoder as webcam?
<gebbione> I am thinking to get something like a gopro and use it also as a webcam
<cfhowlett> would it not be easier to just, you know, get a webcam?  lot cheaper than a gopro and ready to go out of the box.
<gebbione> a webcam cannot be used as a camcoder
<gebbione> does not have a stabiliser
<gebbione> and usually their quality is rubbish
<gebbione> also u can get an alternative camcoder at webcam prices
<gebbione> 4k optics http://www.gearbest.com/m-goods-sn-158135605.htm
<cfhowlett> gebbione, laptop?
<gebbione> no, desktop
<gebbione> ubuntu 16
<cfhowlett> is your COMPUTER a laptop?
<gebbione> <gebbione> no, desktop
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Ridley5> same problem
<rx_> hello
<rx_> my apache service is running, but my site does not show in google
<gebbione> ask google
<rx_> ok
<rx_> welcome Apunkt
<rx_> nice sunday
<rx_> nice weather
<Silverin_> Hi everyone! After a LFS install (with ubuntu 16.04 as host). I edited my grub.cfg in order to create a dual boot here is it : http://digitalblend.fr/lfs-screen.jpg However I get : "Unknown file system you need to load the kernel first" when I try to boot on ubuntu.. any idea?
<Silverin_> fdisk -l reurns : http://digitalblend.fr/lfs-screen2.jpg
<kerash> hi all
<auronandace1> Silverin_: are you sure you got the root section right? you seem to be only referring to a disk and not any partitions on the disk
<Silverin_> auronandace1 : How can I check that?
<auronandace1> !grub2 | Silverin_
<ubottu> Silverin_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Silverin_> ubottu : reinstall grub on ubuntu may crash my lfs boot ?
<ubottu> Silverin_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace1> Silverin_: also, if you are using grub2 then you shouldn't be editing the grub.cfg file directly. There are files elsewhere to edit and then you generate the grub.cfg file
<auronandace1> Silverin_: the troubleshooting guide ubottu linked you to shows you how to make a proper entry
<ioria> Silverin_, /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<gtav> I'm at the installation for ubuntu LST through VM. I'm using windows. And it ask me "erase all disk and install ubuntu" ... this wouldn't delete windows, would it?
<auronandace1> gtav: if your installation is in the vm it will delete everything on the vm's disk, it will not affect your host
<gtav> auronandace1 ok thanks!
<SunnyWays> Good morning. I have a question that is difficult to Google. I installed Ubuntu onto a new hard-drive for a PC laptop. Seemed to boot fine as an external USB device. Then I booted the same disk on a Mac laptop to copy some files over. Now I can't seem to boot on the PC again. May booting the Mac have damaged the boot record?
<Jack_Sparrow__> I seem to remember that DOS based systems used to write a single byte to linux hard drives that it mounted that screwed them up going back to linux. I dont now what might have happened.
<auronandace> I thought Macs were GPT based rather than DOS
<SunnyWays> The odd thing is that I booted the mac with that drive. So it was running Ubuntu. I copied files from another drive into ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow__> SunnyWays, did you use super powers to copy.. into what folder?
<SunnyWays> Jack_Sparrow__: Hmm. I did copy a folder that was locked and I had to chmod to make it readable by all.
<SunnyWays> Jack_Sparrow__: But it copied fine. And the the other file (a large 190gb file) was just a drag and drop.
<Jack_Sparrow__> You may be your own worst enemy
<SunnyWays> Jack_Sparrow__: Well, that I already knew. But why specifically?
<SunnyWays> (this time)
<Jack_Sparrow__> throw Ubuntu on the drive again try it on the mac again but without the copy then back tot he pc
<SunnyWays> Jack_Sparrow__: Installing Ubuntu isn't a big deal at all. The drive was fresh and the install takes 10m. But copying the 190gb file was a big pain in the ass. So I kind of want to avoid doing that. :)
<Jack_Sparrow__> Room to make a second partition?
<SunnyWays> Jack_Sparrow__: I thought of this this morning. I could do this if I have to reinstall.
<SunnyWays> Jack_Sparrow__: So you think it's no longer bootable on the PC at all? Would reinstalling on top of the current install repair?
<Jack_Sparrow__> YOu can shrink the one you have
<auronandace> SunnyWays: a storage partition for your files does make installing/reinstalling operating systems much easer
<Jack_Sparrow__> I have a feeling it wont boot if you go back to the mac?
<SunnyWays> Ah. So you think it's unbootable. I'll try it out now. I'll try to join irc in my raspberry pi. I hope it doesn't crash.
<Jack_Sparrow__> People may think Im crazy but I mount just my Desktop on a sep partition, reinstall slides in any time with a short script of things I add or change..
<Jack_Sparrow__> SunnyWays, I just got that feeling
<Jack_Sparrow__> Its only 5am here so question anything I might have to say
<SunnyWays> Jack_Sparrow__: lol
<SunnyWays> brb
<Jack_Sparrow__> SunnyWays, We want to look at free space on that drive and room for another partition
<Jack_Sparrow__> k.. cya in a sec
<auronandace> Jack_Sparrow__: you just missed him with your last two statements
<SunnyWays> Jack_Sparrow__: The mac boots fine with the drive.
<Jack_Sparrow__> Damn
<Jack_Sparrow__> Ununtu boots ? so that kills that theory
<SunnyWays> Jack_Sparrow__: It may be the POS HP laptop then. I'll have to try again. Maybe I missed something in the boot order. But when I select boot options, I see the external drive (Crucial). I select it and it's a black screen.
<Jack_Sparrow__> its set for legacy not that secure boot stuff right
<SunnyWays> Yeah, it should be.
<Jack_Sparrow__> Tough problem.  Id still shrink the partition you have on that usb drive and put an os below it
<SunnyWays> Jack_Sparrow__: Yep. I used to do that by default. But it's been years I haven't really ran Linux as the main OS.
<SunnyWays> Jack_Sparrow__: Thanks for your help. :)
<Jack_Sparrow__> np, just an old timer hanging out
<ioria> SunnyWays, you can boot a live stick so  you could  have a better look  and repair stuff if needed
<SunnyWays> ioria: Yep, that's a good idea. I'm sure I could have this resolved without too much work. But it's my GF's computer and she's reluctant to let me upgrade her hard drive from some coal-powered 10mb/s pos to this new SSD. :)
<BluesKaj> SunnyWays, clonezilla ?
<vimes> Hello! I threw some money at digital ocean for a VPS, it's running Ubuntu 16.04. they want money for making back up images when I want, but I also have a personal NAS. Is there a way to make a complete OS back up image and download it to my NAS instead of using the DigitalOcean services? saving me some dollars :)
<tincature> hello everyone. in a test environment, i have one iscsi target set up with tgtadm with a backing store of /dev/sdb. the service starts up at boot, but it keeps "forgetting" /dev/sdb as a LUN. i have to re-run the tgtadm command to "export" it every time. no errors then. i am using 17.10. why won't it remember that /dev/sdb is the backing store.
<vimes> I also use Ubuntu 16.04 on my personal computer btw
<boboma> my internet connection dies randomly. Wifi is still connected, other devices to the router still got internet. But my PC is not able to ping etc anymore. what's the ubuntu bug-report command for wifi problems?
<Jack_Sparrow__> boboma, look u fixes based on your hardware chipset,
<auronandace> tincature: support in #ubuntu+1
<tincature> auronandace: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow__> Use in Terminal:   inxi -Nn | pastebinit     Provide link  -  So We can see what hardware you are working with
<Jack_Sparrow__> broadcomm, realtek, atheros etc
<tincature> auronandace: i'm dumb, sorry, i'm using 17.04
<tincature> hello everyone. in a test environment, i have one iscsi target set up with tgtadm with a backing store of /dev/sdb. the service starts up at boot, but it keeps "forgetting" /dev/sdb as a LUN. i have to re-run the tgtadm command to "export" it every time. no errors then. i am using 17.04. why won't it remember that /dev/sdb is the backing store.
<MonkeyDust> tincature  is that a server?
<boboma> my hardware is Card-2: Intel Wireless 8260 driver: iwlwifi
<boboma> is there something like ubuntu-bug wifi?
<tincature> MonkeyDust: a server? it's just a test environment, nothing prod: a few vms on my laptop that i'm learning with
<cfhowlett> !bug | boboma nope.   but you can file a bug anyway
<ubottu> boboma nope.   but you can file a bug anyway: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<boboma> cfhowlett, thanks. But what would be the package that is affected here?
<cfhowlett> boboma, sorry, IDK.  if you have not already done so, suggest you go through the wifi troubleshooting lin below
<cfhowlett> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * dan hello
<rumi999> greetings
<rumi999> hi ubuntu community, am I at right place ?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu support rumi999
<n0rb0t> Hello, I am having video problems on 16.10 I tried a lot of things but I can't figure it out. When I play a video or I use any browser I have screen lags drops in fps. may it be with chromium or with firefox, with vlc or other player I have an intel HD 520 I installed latest intel video driver via intel-graphics-update-tools but it didn't change
<n0rb0t> any help would be appreciated
<cfhowlett> what is your video ram, n0rb0t?
<n0rb0t> cfhowlett: how can I get it ?
<cfhowlett> n0rb0t, inxi -F | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-find-linux-vga-video-card-ram/
<n0rb0t> cfhowlett: https://pastebin.com/rjb0THtv
<boboma> n0rb0t, strange, i have a 520 as well and had no problems with 16.10
<boboma> do you have these problems when you run ubuntu from a livecd?
<boboma> you might check that first
<n0rb0t> I don't think so
<n0rb0t> Memory at db000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]  Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<n0rb0t> boboma: you don't have them with the livecd either?
<n0rb0t> cfhowlett: any clues
<cfhowlett> n0rb0t, boboma suggested you try a liveCD test - I concur
<n0rb0t> ok I will do that and come back right after
<n0rb0t> thanks
<tomreyn> we might also need to ask: did these issues occur before you installed updated intel drivers using intel-graphics-update-tools (which is not part of ubuntu)?
<n0rb0t> cfhowlett: I am back
<n0rb0t> no problem on live usb
<cfhowlett> results??
<n0rb0t> video streaming in html5 1080p worked like a charm
<cfhowlett> ah!  that suggests you have installed the improper driver.  boboma?  help?
<n0rb0t> I had the problem before installing intel-graphics-tool-upgrader and after
<mashud> when i shutdown my ubuntu 16.04 lts,dose't shut down.this log out.how to solve this problem.i'm try many trick but do not solve it
<n0rb0t> boboma: :)
<ikonia> mashud: how are you shutting it down ?
<n0rb0t> cfhowlett: I don't know if it has something to do but my resolution is set to 3200x1800 and I use scaled display to be able to read text
<cfhowlett> n0rb0t, well, high resolution video would take more processing power.  try a low res version to test
<n0rb0t> it's the native resolution of the screen and it worked like a charm on usblive
<n0rb0t> cfhowlett: it's the native resolution of the screen and it worked like a charm on usblive
<cfhowlett> my ***guess*** is that there's a misconfigured setting.  sorry I can't be more specific but ... try this.  login to your guest user account and play a video.  if it's not frakked for the guest, the issue is in your user settings.
<n0rb0t> ok I will try it
<n0rb0t> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Jack_Sparrow__> n0rb0t, How much video ram in your system.?
<DexterF> hi
<n0rb0t> Jack_Sparrow__:         Memory at db000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]         Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<n0rb0t> Jack_Sparrow__: Dell HD 520 graphics
<DexterF> forgot passwd of old machine, unencrypted, physical access, 16.04. tried boot with init=/bin/bash, gives me root shell alright but cannot passwd user, authentication token manipulation error. how do i reset the passwd?
<boboma> n0rb0t, well, if it's not happening with the live-cd you might have installed something/modified something. I do not know how to rollback e.g. the intel driver installation. But my suggestion: Before spending hours finding out the problem you might consider reinstallation
<n0rb0t> boboma: I can't reinstall it will take very long to recover all my stuff
<tomreyn> DexterF: do this before you passwd: mount -o remount,rw /
<boboma> n0rb0t, i didn't follow the thread but maybe setting up a new user solves the problem as well. Maybe some user-specific mis-configuration. You might test that as well
<n0rb0t> I will try this and come back then (I can pastebin my systemctl startup in case)
<n0rb0t> boboma: thanks brb
<DexterF> tomreyn, thanks. the things you forget after a while :)
<tomreyn> ;-)
<composmentis> how do I totally remove a package? I installed Vivaldi Browser but something is wrong in the config. I did sudo purge vivaldi-stable - it runs, but when I re-download and sudo dpkg -i vivaldi.... my settings are still there. I checked in /home/*hidden files* but there's no vivaldi
<BluesKaj> co  you have to purge the browser to get rid of the buggy config files
<BluesKaj> composmentis,^
<composmentis> How do I purge the browser? I did the standard cookie/cache delete. My problem is that the browser settings won't open :p
<DexterF> can one revert a fresh installation to OEM setup?
<Jack_Sparrow__> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg -P
<composmentis> Will try now, 1m thanks
<MonkeyDust> composmentis  also try this ... sudo apt install aptitude && sudo aptitude purge ~c
<ZSky> Hi!
<n0rb0t> boboma:
<ZSky> my PHP email function mail(...) seems to use: /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i
<n0rb0t> boboma: I didn't happen with a new user ...
<ZSky> Is this sendmail or postfix or something else?
<composmentis> MonkeyDust, ubottu - I ran both of those. I'll try to re-install now & see if it's cleared my session/settings
<n0rb0t> boboma: *It* didn't happen with a new user ...
<composmentis> My session still persists..
<n0rb0t> boboma: I will try to remove the display scale to see if I still get the lags I am using kubuntu's option to scale up the display to have readable text @3200x1800
<n0rb0t> boboma: wbrb
<n0rb0t_> boboma: I display scaling didn't change anything same problem again ...
<n0rb0t_> boboma: display scaling didn't change anything same problem again ...
<juanonymous> Off topic, what is the danger of exposing your public ip?
<femalemonkeyman> Quite a lot
<juanonymous> Aside from getting ddosed?
<tomreyn> yes that's offtopic
<ikonia> juanonymous: as you said, it's offtopic here
<ikonia> try a networking or security channel
<n0rb0t_> boboma: any ideas that could help me :) thanks again!
<rdh> juanonymous, risk of someone testing our your routers security
<juanonymous> People there on security are asses
<juanonymous> rdh, is that possible?
<cfhowlett> !ot | juanonymous please continue in the other channel.
<ubottu> juanonymous please continue in the other channel.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<juanonymous> Alryt sorry
<n0rb0t_> boboma: I solved it I reset to default the compositing modules by falling back to opengl
<n0rb0t_> boboma: I set tearing prevention to automatic with a normal animation speed and it solved it
<n0rb0t_> cfhowlett: fyi :)
<n0rb0t_> thanks to both of you !!!
<cfhowlett> that is some fine detective work there, n0rb0t_!  good job!
<lebensrauser> Narakel!
<neutronbomb> try delete partition and have it set up again with livecd
<neutronbomb> make sure to back up all files first
<n0rb0t> Hi again I have a second problem plugging some usb keys made my whole system lag did you ever encountered such a problem?
<neutronbomb> anyone has idea how to add interface with wireshark pm pls ty
<n0rb0t> neutronbomb: you run wireshark as root ?
<ikonia> neutronbomb: add an interface with wireshark ?
<ikonia> wireshark doesn't control the interfaces, it just interacts with them
<ikonia> neutronbomb: what exactly are you trying to do
<n0rb0t> neutronbomb: tshark which is the cli version of wireshark shoudl give you the same results and let you select your interface
<n0rb0t> plugging some usb keys (not all) made my whole system lag did you ever encountered such a problem?
<royal_screwup21> Hey all! Just to preface what I'm about to say, this is off-topic but please do bear with me - I'm really in need of some advice. I just wanted to say that sometimes it takes me an embarrassingly long while to express myself clearly. It's like I've got the thought in my head, but fleshing it out in *coherent* terms is a mammoth task all by itself,
<royal_screwup21> one that takes more time to accomplish than most other people. And as a student of computer science, I realize this puts me in the backseat straight away. It's embarrassing enough that I don't have the technical expertise to accurately pin-point the subtleties of a problem, but to struggle at attempts at *expressing* the problem itself is... pretty
<royal_screwup21>  sad.  What do you guys suggest I do to remedy this?
<schahermacher> i have a system crash that i think is a hardware issue
<schahermacher> it is happen that system totally freeze, this can happen both during work or idle
<thundeer> in gnome, how to i tab to subwindows when using the happy hacking keyboard. apparently im missing that key normally used for sub selecting windows. how do i get around that?
<tomreyn> schahermacher: alright, this is ##ubuntu - hardware issues are not ubuntu issues. if you'll chnage your mind and start thinking it's an ubuntu issue, this can be discussed here.
<schahermacher> tomreyn, do you think if my machine running ubuntu it is still not an issue? think you being overcritical sir
<ioria> schahermacher, i'd check the video drivers, than the ram , then the disk
<thundeer> guess its a gnome question really, but maybe some of you guys have an idea to what to do
<schahermacher> iora, not the ram or disk definitely
<ioria> schahermacher, ok, what video driver in use ?
<tomreyn> schahermacher: you said you think it's a hardware (so not software, so not ubuntu) issue, i just commented on it.
<thundeer> also.. if anyone have ubuntu running on an imac, which i have, i wonder if someone figured out how to control the brightness of the screen.
<hackal> Hi, there I have bunch of random folders in `photos/` folder. I would like to optimize the images by running `jpegoptim --size=500k *.jpg` in each folder. Is there a command which could help me automate this (ie. loop over all the folders and run the command) Thank you
<schahermacher> ioria, here is an example of syslog at the timing of the crash https://paste.debian.net/933481/
<schahermacher> starting at line 45 iora
<atony> hh
<ioria> schahermacher, what you mean exactly with 'crash' ?  irresponsive, random logout or reboot ? what ?
<schahermacher> ioria i mean system freezing
<ioria> schahermacher, have you tried the Guest Account ?
<schahermacher> sorry to misspel your nickname in previous message
<schahermacher> for what?
<thundeer> okay. i guess i could map the super+esc key?? gnome tweak?
<ioria> schahermacher, if it's a compiz issue, the guest account its not tied to your personal settings
<thundeer> what controls the brightness in Ubuntu?
<atony> me too
<schahermacher> allright i check and report back, thank you
<schahermacher> it will take time i guess
<atony> how to control
<integrity> ubuntu is a hitler software and mark shuttlerworth is a fucking faggot
<integrity> jfyi
<thundeer> Hitler could'nt even type
<BluesKaj> tell us how you really feel :-)
<integrity> how do you know
<integrity> i feel cool
<integrity> was just testing how long i stay here without ban
<integrity> im surprised tbh
<integrity> probably a word record
<BluesKaj> is that all you want is some attention , them you need a shrink
<integrity> there we go lol
<BluesKaj> then even
<backbox> hi
<integrity> i already have a shrink
<integrity> hi
<thundeer> integrity, update to windows 10! It will give you time to re-think your life
<integrity> nah i run freebsd
<integrity> and windows 7 on corporate laptop
<integrity> they dont seem to be very eager to upgrade
<Haugli92> Isnt regular users allowed to change owner of their own folder? (chown)?
<integrity> Haugli92: they are
<Haugli92> chown: changing group of 'test/': Operation not permitted
<integrity> oh owner, no
<integrity> sorry
<integrity> whois -h 199.7.59.74 microsoft.com
<integrity> lovely command to try
<integrity> http://i.magaimg.net/img/io4.png
<integrity> so
<integrity> im gonna forward hitler software to ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow__> Format of command ?	sudo chown -R shannon:shannon /media/UserData
<integrity> at hitler.consulting we provide our customers with the final solution to their tech issues.
<Haugli92> Anyone know why not regular users isnt allowed to change owner of a folder?
<integrity> Haugli92: because it would be a security fuckup
<integrity> you people forget to use google and rtfm?
<integrity> *forgot
<Haugli92> What is google? :D
<integrity> yeah you sound like an ubuntu user
<integrity> aka moron
<integrity> no offense
<Haugli92> Forget it then. I did understand now :P
<Haugli92> if i make a script to shutdown a server.. change it to owner of root as 777 and ... gogo
<Haugli92> :D
<integrity> probably not to 777
<Haugli92> Or 700 doesnt matter
<integrity> because other random user can rewrite it
<Haugli92> but i 777 i can run a script owned by root as a regular user
 * Bischoop integrity: has low self esteem and has to add +5 to his ego by abusing others LOL
<Haugli92> integrity: I was just poiting out the securityrisk :P
<integrity> Bischoop: learn how to use /me lol
<integrity> u really hurt my feelings
<Bischoop> integrity: Who cares LOL
<integrity> yeah i def. have low self esteem
<integrity> still virgin in 43 too
<Bischoop> You've superpower LOL
<integrity> fucking a, i am
<thundeer> integrity, you are being disrespectful.
<integrity> i know
<Bischoop> integrity: That why you've to spend so much time online LOL
<integrity> how do you know how much time online i spend?
<integrity> dude
<integrity> but wait, i get it now lol
<integrity> these should be "insults"
<Combined2857> Cannonical has released a survey for the upcoming Ubuntu with GNOME  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScjS6ZepQ9wkAbh6Z02Q9Y3M4tsGREOOxYh-D2gN1eOsauvuQ/viewform?c=0&w=1
<tgm4883> Combined2857: seems like spam and is off topic for this channel
<Combined2857> tgm4883: lol
<Combined2857> off topic for this channel ?
<tgm4883> Combined2857: yea, this is the support channel
<Combined2857> yeah ok
<tgm4883> Combined2857: #ubuntu-discuss is probably a better channel for that
<uxfi> su/query jaybe
<azizLIGHT> i ran out of space on / while doing some apt-get upgrade
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24618304/
<azizLIGHT> im looking at my / and i dont see what there is i can deleteto creat space besides /tmp
<MonkeyDust> azizLIGHT  start wath   sudo apt autoremove
<BluesKaj> azizLIGHT, run sudo apt-get autoremove to make more space
<MonkeyDust> with*
<selckin> azizLIGHT: looks like your /boot not /
<azizLIGHT> lsblk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24618355/
<selckin> azizLIGHT: kernels got a lot bigger, if its an old install they made the /boot partition too small, you can autoremove to delete the previous kernel and then apt-get upgrade again to continue
<azizLIGHT> and what about my broken/interrupted apt-get command
<azizLIGHT> and those packages
<selckin> it will try again
<azizLIGHT> how do i know everything worked? heres the output of autoremove: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24618408/
<azizLIGHT> i still see / as 100% used
<azizLIGHT> actually 25mb left
<MonkeyDust> azizLIGHT  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<tgm4883> azizLIGHT: 'df -h'
<azizLIGHT> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24618434/ or http://paste.ubuntu.com/24618435/
<azizLIGHT> lsblk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24618355/
<azizLIGHT> is that script safe to use
<rodrigot23> does ubuntu 17.04 work cooler than ubuntu 16.04
<rodrigot23> ?
<MonkeyDust> rodrigot23  define 'cooler'
<rodrigot23> less cpu not overheating
<rodrigot23> moneyrust i dont get it in ubuntu 12.04 i didnt have overheating issues
<tgm4883> I'm not aware of any cooling properties of Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> rodrigot23  yes, install thermald, it runs as a daemon
<rodrigot23> moneydust is it proven that thermald works?
<Jack_Sparrow__> some of the issues were device specific, or bios specific but upgrading to latest kernels help many of os. My issue was dmac and apci
<augur97_> you could also try to update to a newer kernel
<tgm4883> cleaning out your computer helps too. Lots of dust bunnies can accumulate in 5 years
<BluesKaj> rodrigot23, use the tab key to autocomplete users nicks here rather than spell them incorrectly
<MonkeyDust> rodrigot23  type 2-3 characters of a name, then hit tab to autocomplete
<MonkeyDust> rodrigot23  try it if you want proof
<tgm4883> azizLIGHT: 'dpkg -l | grep linux' and 'uname -a'
<rodrigot23> MonkeyDust, okay is it proven or not?
<azizLIGHT> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24618485/
<azizLIGHT> Linux fractal 3.13.0-116-generic #163-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 31 14:13:22 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MonkeyDust> rodrigot23  the devs test everything, before they put in the repos
<MonkeyDust> put it in*
<rodrigot23> MonkeyDust, did the name highlight?
<MonkeyDust> rodrigot23  it did
<rodrigot23> MonkeyDust, thank god
<rodrigot23> MonkeyDust, are you on the latest ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> tgm4883: how about: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-100-generic linux-image-3.13.0-101-generic linux-image-3.13.0-110-generic linux-image-3.13.0-111-generic linux-image-3.13.0-112-generic linux-image-3.13.0-113-generic linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic
<tgm4883> azizLIGHT: I'd go through and manually tell apt to remove the old kernels  'linux-headers-3.13.0-100' linux-headers-3.13.0-101      linux-headers-3.13.0-110 linux-headers-3.13.0-111......  yea do that ;)
<tgm4883> no need to purge, just remove
<azizLIGHT> this would create space on /boot ? but what about /
<tgm4883> azizLIGHT: we'll worry about that next
<azizLIGHT> should i also tell it the one that i tried to install but havent booted into yet, the one thats new: 119
<azizLIGHT> so i can add it in later without errors
<tgm4883> no need to
<azizLIGHT> hmmmm ok
<azizLIGHT> its working on it... its gonna free 1,561mb
<azizLIGHT> from /boot i suppose
<azizLIGHT> hmm i accidentally removed the new one (not current one haha)
<azizLIGHT> i only have one left, the one im booted on
<tgm4883> azizLIGHT: ok, so you've got free space on /boot now, but not /
<azizLIGHT> well, more space now, than before, on both yes, but still would like to clear more space
<tgm4883> azizLIGHT:  'du / | sort -n -r | head -n 20'
<azizLIGHT> its going across filesystems
<azizLIGHT> du -x
<azizLIGHT> i did your cmmand with -x: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24618618/
<azizLIGHT> tgm4883: ^^
<azizLIGHT> i saw this stuff in ncdu but it all looked important
<tgm4883> azizLIGHT: you don't have a super large / to begin with and it's not like logs are taking up a ton of space
<tgm4883> azizLIGHT: you'll probably need to uninstall some stuff
<azizLIGHT> hmm
<azizLIGHT> what about clearing out /tmp
<azizLIGHT> therse 1gb in there
<tgm4883> azizLIGHT: shouldn't be necessary, that should be tmpfs
<azizLIGHT> actually /run is tmpfs
<tgm4883> azizLIGHT: /tmp should be as well
<Lupus> Who can help me to install libssh-0.1 on my Ubuntu Server 17.04?
<jinxi1> hi
<jinxi1> how do I troubleshoot the start up time of my applications?
<jinxi1> I have ubuntu installed on a SSD and yet Chrome starts in like 3 seconds.
<jinxi1> on windows  it is about 1.5s
<pavlushka> Lupus: need help still?
<Lupus> pavlushka, yes.
<Lupus> pavlushka, could you help me?
<tgm4883> Lupus: why do you want libssh-0.1?
<Lupus> For a penetration test.
<Lupus> An executable requires it.
<tgm4883> Lupus: isn't 0.1 super old?
<Lupus> I think it is the first published version.
<tgm4883> seems like you need to find an updated executable...
<Lupus> But I have to execute just ./configure, make & make install.
<Lupus> To install it.
<Lupus> But I encounter an error when I execute the make command.
<Lupus> When it has to compile something.
<azizLIGHT> jinxi1: allowed chrome to run in background on windows and not in linux?
<Lupus> I tried to install it on many operating systems.
<azizLIGHT> jinxi1: you may have some chrome app running on boot on windows, and none on linux, even if chrome allowed to run in background... it might not be started in the background
<Lupus> tgm4883, can you help me? I have installed the libssh-dev & the libssl-dev.
<Lupus> https://www.libssh.org/files/0.1/ Here you can find the archive.
<Lupus> libssh-0.1.tgz
<pavlushka> Lupus: can you paste the error when you execute the make command ?
<Lupus> Okay.
<Lupus> Wait, I'll put it on pastebin.
<Lupus> Wait a minute.
<Lupus> I have to download the archive again.
<jinxi1> azizLIGHT: thanks for your answer.
<jinxi1> azizLIGHT: maybe you are right. I will check next time I boot into Windows.
<jinxi1> azizLIGHT: any way to improve the start up time of chrome on linux?
<m5l> Today my dualboot-windows crashed and I lost some files. https://pastebin.com/WgfunrQV Should I be worried about my ssd?
<Lupus> https://pastebin.com/Ktcw2E53
<Lupus> Okay, there's my error.
<Lupus> I have tried to recompile them with -fPIC, but without results.
<enoch85> hey guys, I'm having strange issues with kernel panics... I have a server running Nextcloud, and as soon as I activate an app or do anything other than syncing files this happens: http://i.imgur.com/Sf6k4wU.png
<ioria> Lupus, are you 32 bit ?
<enoch85> I have no clue where to start looking
<Lupus> ioria, 64bit.
<ioria> Lupus, so
<enoch85> I've checked kern.log and dmseg but can't find the full message
<Lupus> enoch85, I don't really know what's your issue, but try to reboot the server and try again if you can.
<enoch85> Lupus, yes, but I want to solve it for good, I mean I don't want to have to restart a production server everytime someone installs an app
<Lupus> enoch85, just try to reboot.
<Lupus> ioria, can you help me?
<enoch85> Lupus, yes, but that's not solving the main issue, the issue is still there
<enoch85> Lupus, if I try to install an app after I rebooted I get kernel panic again
<Lupus> enoch85, did you search on google? Maybe someone had your error once.
<enoch85> Lupus, yes I did
<ioria> Lupus, compile your code using the -mcmodel=large which will  relocate  type to R_X86_64_64 and not (as you see) R_X86_64_PC32
<Lupus> ioria, you mean I have to compile those scripts after make?
<ioria> Lupus, nope, http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2011/11/11/position-independent-code-pic-in-shared-libraries-on-x64/
<Lupus> ioria, I didn't get you. What I really have to do?
<ioria> Lupus, you need to change the Makefile (and possibly act on a 32 bit os)
<Some_Person> What filesystem is well-supported under both Windows and Linux these days?
<ioria> Lupus, btw, too much warnings...
<Lupus> ioria, where I have to edit the Makefile? Please, help me! :(
<ioria> Lupus, why are doing this, if i may ask ?
<Lupus> I have told you that, for a penetration test.
<BluesKaj> Some_Person, don't think there's commonly supported filesystem for Windows and Linux
<Lupus> I wanna test it on my server.
<Lupus> ioria, I can't compile it, because I can't install its library.
<ioria> Lupus, yes, too old
<Lupus> The make command has a compilation too, and it has an error.
<Lupus> So, who can help me?
<Lupus> Or on what system I should try?
<BluesKaj> Some_Person, however Linux does does support NTFS filesystem, but windows doesn't upport extfs
<pavlushka> Lupus: possibly act on a 32 bit os as ioria said
<Lupus> Okay.
<Lupus> Let's install Ubuntu Server on 32bit.
<akik> Some_Person: there are a couple of apps that enable r/w ext3 file system on windows: ext2fsd and fs-driver
<pavlushka> BluesKaj: Depends on what kind of support you are expecting from the systems.
<BluesKaj> pavlushka, no kidding
<Some_Person> akik: But how well does that actually work? Would prefer native support, especially on the Windows side
<ioria> Lupus, well, stop, it actually compile on 64 bit :þ
<akik> Some_Person: it works but it's not built-in to windows
<pavlushka> BluesKaj: you are expecting the systems to run on a common type of partition?
<Lupus> ioria, really?
<Lupus> It works for you?
<Lupus> Lol, I'm downloading the Ubuntu Server 17.04 32bit image now!
<ioria> Lupus, yes, this one right ? https://www.libssh.org/files/0.1/ 1.1
<Lupus> I know, but I need 0.1.
<Lupus> I have tried wtih 1.1.
<Lupus> with*
<Lupus> 0.1.1*
<Some_Person> akik: But how well? I need something that won't bottleneck disk I/O
<BluesKaj> Some_Person, Linux supports NTFS especially if it's just used for data storage
<ioria> Lupus, libssh-0.1.1.tgz is ok on kenel 4.4 64 bit
<akik> Some_Person: i've not ran any benchmarks
<Lupus> Yeah, but I can't with it.
<Lupus> I will try on 32bit.
<psychoticwarrior> hello
<psychoticwarrior> hows it going ppl
<marquezini> guys good afternon. i have a braswell n3700 processor, dell inspiron 5000. comes with ubuntu 14.04, works well, but i reinstalled the system with ubuntu 16.04 and the fan don't stop spinning very loud, i see the psensor info and the rpm of fan is 0, the processor temperature is 40 C, and the thermald display a bug on status message, how i can fix this issue, anybody know?
<Some_Person> What about exFAT?
<akik> marnikow: one thing you might want to test/change is the acpi_osi kernel parameter. use this command to get the value for the parameter: "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows" (get the newest version of the output windows versions)
<akik> hmm that was for marquezini
<akik> marquezini: then edit /etc/default/grub and add the key and value as follows: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_osi=\"Windows 2009\", then run "sudo update-grub"
<akik> marquezini: you need to escape the value like that if there's a space in it GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_osi=\"Windows 2009\""
<marquezini> i need update acpi command of grub boot?
<akik> marquezini: the new key/value goes into /etc/default/grub
<marquezini> i post the question on ubuntu stackoverflow, i put the output of thermald, see if you can define the error cause
<marquezini> https://askubuntu.com/questions/917481/inspiron-5000-n3700-processor-bug-fan-dont-stop-spinning-very-loud
<gester> I need some help understanding Disks and SMART tests....I see "old age" and "pre-fail" under "type" in brand new drives
<gester> I have just formatted and loaded data to new external drives. I ran the SMART test and see all these labels and am worried
<gester> perhaps I am interpreting it wrong?
<marquezini> i will try tk akik
<fallentree> gester: "old age" attributes mean the normalized value is lowering with age, and "pre-fail" attributes mean they're indicators of failure as the normalized value goes down toward the threshold
<malkauns> any idea what causes the massive memory leak in gnome-shell 3.24.0 on Ubuntu 17.04?
<gester> @fallentree: can you take a look at the results and help me interpret? I don't know if it means these are all old and ready to fail...or if thats just what kind of test.
<gester> Im a super noob
<fallentree> gester: this will de-noob you then:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<gester> thanks...I am loading the screenshots to Imgur...would you take a look for me?
<fallentree> gester: if I have to
<gester> lol...you dont HAVE to..id just like someone smarter than me to see it
<gester> http://imgur.com/a/sw5x9 two different drives
<fallentree> gester: I can take a look if you want it, but that won't help you much. you should read that wiki as it explains what individual attributes mean, which ones you should keep an eye on.
<fallentree> gester: plus, a disk can fail with zero warning from the SMART attributes.
<gester> I am reading it...I just don't understand if the old age and prefail indications in the results are status warnings...as in the disk is in a prefail status etc
<gester> or the disk is "old" based on results
<fallentree> gester: no, they just describe the kind of attribute, not the state of the disk
<gester> ah ok....scared me to see every row as old age or prefail...told you I was a noob
<fallentree> and again, the article would explain. you should look at normalized values. the lower they are, the "worse" the situation is.
<gester> is there a better way to check HDD health?
<mubuntu> hello
<mubuntu> !list
<ubottu> mubuntu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<frostschutz> gester, the smart values only reflect what the disk itself knows about... run long selftest (reads the entire drive) regularly, if that passes and there are no reallocated/pending/uncorrectable sectors, the drive is likely okay
<gester> is a long selftest a day long thing on a 2TB drive over USB 2.0?
<fallentree> gester: could be two :)
<frostschutz> gester, this test is performed by the drive itself so it should go at the drive's full speed, usb1/2/3 doesn't make a difference for that
<gester> yeah it took 48 hours to zero a drive
<gester> ah ok...how long do you think a 2tb drive should take for a long test?
<gester> 5400rpm seagate external
<fallentree> gester: the smartctl -a usually states how long
<wishe> Can someone help me fix my sound? I have run alsamixer, checked all the levels, check in pulse audio control and there is sound playing. Speakers work fine but the audio jack for headphones is playing no sound. When i plug my headphones in the dialog comes up for me to choose device, like headset, headphones or whatever. But there is no sound. Anyone know how i can diagnose this?
<frostschutz> gester, 384 minutes
<gester> long time then...thanks
<YankDownUnder> wishe, try: pavucontrol
<wishe> i have
<wishe> Set it to headphones(plugged in) and no sound comes out
<fallentree> gester: Ideally you should look at two things. The reallocated/pending/uncorrectable errors as frostschutz said, and dmesg / logs for any appearance of IO failures, repeats, etc...
<gester> im not understanding the "normalized" "threshold" and "worst" colums in the test. The first and last are the same numbers...threshold is usually 0 or a low number
<gester> I dont see anything in the wiki page that explains those
<fallentree> gester: it does: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.#ATA_S.M.A.R.T._attributes
<wishe> It's crazy that people say Ubuntu is more stable than Windows, I have experienced nothing but problems with 16.04. Problems with sound, videocard, desktop stuttering, window manager.
<fallentree> gester: basically, raw values can mean anything. eg. "error counts" could be exactly that, or some vendor specific binary format with flags'n all where an apparently large number has nothing to do with actual count of errors
<wishe> And I have Win 10 on my home computer, and there has not been one issue
<gester> it doesnt say what those three categories mean
<wishe> Unfortunately the terminal is shite on windows and i need it for my job
<fallentree> gester: so vendors "normalize" them on the scale of 1-255, with lower values meaning "worse"
<wishe> But honestly I am very very dissapointed
<fallentree> gester: "normalized" is the normalized raw value, like I just explained. "threshold" is a vendor-specific threshold of the "normalized" value below which disk is in failure state.
<fallentree> gester: "worst" is the last recorded "worst" normalized value
<fallentree> ie. lowest
<Lupus> ioria, it worked on 32bit and I compiled that executable file, but it has an error: root@ubuntu:~/libssh-0.1# /usr/sbin/sshd: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/sshd: undefined symbol: ssh_getopt.
<mubuntu>  /msg alis LIST searchterm
<gester> i will give you an example....start/stop count sayes 152 for my drive. Normalized for it is 100...Threshold 0....Worst 100. I don't know how to interpret that as it seems 152 ia bad as its over
<wishe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24619008/ This is the output when i try to restore the ctrl
<YankDownUnder> wishe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ioria> Lupus, ..., not sure what it's missing now
<fallentree> gester: it means the disk started or stopped spinning
<wishe> YankDownUnder: Seems a bit extreme considering the audio was working fine on friday
<Lupus> I have in that script written in C ssh_getopt.
<Lupus> I have read the API.txt of libssh-0.1, but that option is correct.
<fallentree> the raw count is probably the actual count, ie. 152 times. that's not bad at all. the vendor gives that value a normalized value of 100 which usually means best. over time, it'll go towards 0
<AkiSan> If Ubuntu Studio, for whatever reason, is installed on a 32 GB USB 2.0 pen drive, how much time does it take?
<AkiSan> If Ubuntu Studio, for whatever reason, is installed on a 32 GB USB 2.0 pen drive, how much time does it take?
<gester> I know what it means...I dont know how it correlates to those categories....its higher than normalized and worst...
<fallentree> gester: like I explained, the raw count is not on the same scale with normalized
<YankDownUnder> wishe, If it was working fine, work backwards through the issues. What was changed and/or installed since the last time it worked. Logically walk through it step by step backwards. And please don't launch blame into the channel and "how much better Windows is" stuff...if you want help, and want to resolve this, stick to the topic and do not "diss" the OS, bro.
<MonkeyDust> AkiSan  how much time does it take to do what
<fallentree> gester: look, the raw value is vendor specific, so the "normalize" scale is there to put a meaning on the raw value .the higher the normalized, on a scale of 0-255, the "better" the state of it. 100 is some starting point for most values, some start with 200
<wishe> YankDownUnder: I cannot work backwards, all i did was put the laptop in standby
<AkiSan> I made a bootable USB drive using Ubuntu Studio 16.04 LTS. I am trying to install that on my brand new computer which does not have any any OS installed. It has been 5 hours, the installation is progressing at snails pace. I am wondering, if the installation is happening on the USB drive or the hard disk?
<wishe> YankDownUnder: Ofcourse I am annoyed, I am trying to get work done and I cant listen to music because I am running buggy software
<wishe> This is not something i caused
<MonkeyDust> AkiSan  a normal vanilla installation takes about 20 minutes
<Bashing-om> AkiSan: Install should be but a matter of minutes . Are you on a wired connection ?
<wishe_> YankDownUnder: I dont know why you are complaining about me talking about faults that exist. I specified the problems and theyre real, it is not some OS comparison
<chaoticoz> Hello.
<chaoticoz> I am using ubuntu 17.04 on a Thinkpad T430, powertop reports a battery discharge rate of 19.5 Watts, is this normal? too high? what are your experiences?
<Ichimusai> chaoticoz: Normal.
<iopq> I have a problem running a full screen Wine game in Unity, but it works fine in LXDE
<uddane> Has anyone ever gotten Vudu to Go to work under Wine?
<iopq> is there a way to just run LXDE in a different virtual monitor while running Unity?
<chaoticoz> Thanks Ichimusai.
<Ichimusai> chaoticoz: Runnoing a T420s myself, about the same.
<chaoticoz> ok good to know.
<wishe_> YankDownUnder: After following instructions in your link, the audio jack does not even register inputs anymore
<Ichimusai> You can set various performance/powersave things if you have the tools.
<chaoticoz> i installed tlp and issued tlp start
<chaoticoz> thats all i did atm. anything more i can do?
<YankDownUnder> wishe_, Ubuntu's support link, not mine.
<Ichimusai> chaoticoz: You can echo 0/1 to turn off/on cores as needed in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuN/online
<wishe_> YankDownUnder: Thats fine
<Ichimusai> where cpuN is the core, cpu1, cpu2 cpu3 etc.
<Ichimusai> That saves a bit.
<YankDownUnder> wishe_, Power off the laptop for 30 seconds. Try again.
<wishe_> LOL
<Ichimusai> You can use cpufreq-set in order to limit the clock and save power etc.
<Ichimusai> And there is a widget for the top bar where you can chose between power save or performance
<wishe_> Thanks YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> wishe_, Last week I got on a train and rode for nearly an hour for the same issue - got to the client's site, powered off the damn laptop, turned it back on - and the sound worked. Paid in full, hour train ride back home. Try everything. Always try everything.
<chaoticoz> Ichimusai, i'll have a look at the widget
<chaoticoz> thanks alot
<enoch85> still nobody that can help me with this? I have googled for like 5 hours now and I can't find what the cause could be: http://i.imgur.com/Sf6k4wU.png
<wishe_> YankDownUnder: I dont have time to sit for an hour and wait and see if something works
<enoch85> I run a server with Nextcloud and everytime I try to install an app it happens
<enoch85> I found this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/34834520/kernel-panic-not-syncing-fatal-exception-in-interrupt-in-openstack-vm which is close, but it doesn't say what I should do
<YankDownUnder> wishe_, If you don't have time to fix something or figure it out, then it must not be important. Fair enough.
<enoch85> I can't find the whole message in any logs either
<Ichimusai> enoch85: Not easy when thats all the info.
<wishe_> Haha, ok. Please dude, stop! I have a computer to do my work on, not sit and dabble to fix audio and video issues every week
<wishe_> I have already spent hours on these issues
<enoch85> here is a pretty close google search for it: https://www.google.se/search?q=native_safe_halt+default_idle+arch_cpu_idle+defualt_idle_call+kernel+panic+-+not+syncing%3A+fatal+exception+in+interupt&oq=native_safe_halt+default_idle+arch_cpu_idle+defualt_idle_call+kernel+panic+-+not+syncing%3A+fatal+exception+in+interupt&aqs=chrome..69i57.499j0j7&client=ubuntu&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<wishe_> When it should be working fine without having to do this bullshit
<enoch85> Ichimusai, yeah I know... it's a VM and I can't scroll in that window ;/
<Ichimusai> enoch85: It's likely you have a trashed file system. Mount the virtual disks in another machine, run whatever checks you need to repair, then try again.
<Ichimusai> enoch85: Might have been powered down without unmounting or VM has suffered a stop issue.
<YankDownUnder> wishe_, Your computer, your issue. Happy Monday.
<Ichimusai> enoch85: But since most VMs have the hard drives as files anyways you can mount them from another VM and do the file system checks.
<enoch85> Ichimusai, the strange thing is that it's exaclty the same beahviour on another VM I installed after this one as well... I run a total of 16 VMs and the last two I created have this issue
<enoch85> Ichimusai, the dofference is that I run HWE kernels from start, don't know if that could be it?
<enoch85> difference*
<Ichimusai> enoch85: Try to repair the disks first. It's a common issue if the booting kernel can't read the modules.
<tomreyn> enoch85: what's the host OS and version, what's the guest OS and version, which virtualization and version, which hardware? where (host, guest) does nextcloud run?
<iopq> when I switch to tty2 and do startlxde it says cannot open display
<enoch85> Ichimusai, host OS: ESXi 6.5, Guest OS: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (4.8 HWE) Virtualization version (13), Hardware is 64 GB ECC with dual Xeon e5 2670
<hopus> somehow I deleted the hidden lost+found directory from an external drive. I am finding confusing conflicts about if its needed. It seems to be a root only permission directory and I am not sure how I deleted it since I tried and failed on a second drive
<enoch85> Ichimusai, nextcloud runs on the Ubuntu server guest
<akik> hopus: you can just recreate it
<hopus> I have seen conflicing commands as to how to restore it...and some links saying its very important for possible corruption
<enoch85> Ichimusai, when you say repair the disks, how do you mean specifically? just create another machine and import the disks, or what?
<enoch85> Ichimusai, never done that before
<hopus> akik do I have to do it a special way? I tried mklost+found like I found on one link and it just made a normal directory
<hopus> how do I do it properly so its the hidden, root, preallocated directory?
<akik> hopus: it is a normal directory
<ikonia> hopus: it will re-create if it's needed
<hopus> well I mean when the system makes it its hidden, and root only...and also apparently has some preallocated blocks...when I made it manually I just made a plan old directory
<hopus> ikonia i read fsck will recreate it but it didn't
<ikonia> don't make it manually
<Ichimusai> hopus: lost+found do have special properties in some file systems. It is automatically recreated properly if you run fsck on the volume so that's the proper way of handling that.
<mubuntu> ciao
<mubuntu> !list
<ubottu> mubuntu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> if the system needs to make it, it will make it
<akik> hopus: it is not "hidden"
<ikonia> if it doesn't it won't
<mubuntu> hello
<hopus> its hidden and with root only permissions on my drives
<mubuntu> !list
<hopus> @Ichimusai how do I do that properly? I tried running fsck and had issues
<hopus> im not very skilled at this stuff
<tomreyn> enoch85: why the hwe kernel? is that known to work in this version of esxi? the vmware proprietary network driver you are using, vmxnet, is apparently involved in the kernel panic (base don the screenshot you posted). have you verified that it is compatible with the HWE kernel?
<ikonia> hopus: don't worry about it, let the system deal with it, if it needs it, it will make it
<Ichimusai> hopus: You need to run fsck with write permisson and that means fs needs to be offline, so if its the root fs you need to do it from say a rescue CD/pendrive.
<hopus> ikonia I see some results saying this...others sayinf you need it
<akik> hopus: sudo mkdir lost+found; sudo chmod 700 lost+found
<hopus> ichimusai its an external HDD...not system drive
<ikonia> hopus: I'm telling you,
<ikonia> hopus: don't worry about it, if it's needed the system will create it, move on, get on with your life instead of worrying about it
<Ichimusai> hopus: Fine. It should be ok with or without it but e2fsck for example will ask to recreate it if its missing.
<hopus> ikonia the problem is you are telling me this...other places say different...I dont know who to believe so I would rather have it restored jusit in case
<Lupus> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Lupus> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ikonia> hopus: so why are you asking then
<Ichimusai> (Very old systems required the lost+found to be attached to inode #2 but that is no longer required, but in those days the file system had to be recreated in case the lost+found was unlinked...)
<ikonia> hopus: as if I tell you this, you'll just say " someone tell me different" if someone tells you different, I'll say "this is the case" what do you want from this channel ?
<hopus> ikonia people even in here are giving different asnwers
<tomreyn> enoch85: you're apparently not around, so i'll be afk for now, too.
<ikonia> hopus: what do you want from this channel ?
<hopus> so dont be offended or make it about ego please
<hopus> ikonia I am talking to others now ok? i heard your view
<centaur5> The network manager in 17.04 doesn't let you set a search domain for openvpn. Any solution for this?
<enoch85> tomreyn, I am
<ikonia> hopus: I'm not offended and it's not about ego, but how do you expect to use the channel
<hopus> when members of a channel give differernt asnwers I have to choose one
<enoch85> tomreyn, sorry, was off
<hopus> so lets you and I drop it
<ikonia> hopus: right and it's just going around in a loop
<enoch85> tomreyn, no I have not checked that it's compatible
<ikonia> "I see different views" - pick one
<Ichimusai> hopus: Ubuntu also has a command "mklost+found" for this purpose.
<tomreyn> enoch85: okay, well do so then, or use the LTE kernel.
<hopus> @Ichimusai can you help me run the e2fsck? how do I do that specifically
<enoch85> tomreyn, remounting the drives as we speak to a new machine
<enoch85> will test if that helped
<tomreyn> enoch85: i doubt it, i don't see how thats related.
<Ichimusai> hopus: Only run the proper fsck for the file system you have.
<enoch85> don't really know what Ichimusai meant by repairing, the guest os file system or the vmdks itself?
<thomas_> is it possible to completely disable my second ssd in the thinkpad ultrabay?
<lotuspsychje> thomas_: why would you do that?
<Ichimusai> enoch85: You should repair the /boot and root file systems of the VM exhibiting the behavior you described.
<hopus> @Ichimusai I dont know what that proper one is...how do I find out and run it? I have an external Ext4/LUKS drive I am workig with
<thomas_> lotuspsychje, i have two ssds in my thinkpad, one with ubuntu, the second with win 10 and os x
<enoch85> Ichimusai, ok so on the linux guest then...
<enoch85> Ichimusai, do you have a command in hand?
<thomas_> i am mostly running ubuntu, and when doing so i dont need the second hard drive and i am trying to save battery
<lotuspsychje> thomas_: okay, and you want to disable what for wich reason?
<thomas_> disable second hard disk for battery, lotuspsychje
<mubuntu> hello
<lotuspsychje> thomas_: if you dont gonna use hardware, plug it out physically?
<Ichimusai> enoch85: If its an ext4 file system run fsck.ext4 -vy /dev/xxx for it
<mubuntu> !list
<ubottu> mubuntu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ichimusai> enoch85: Similar for other fs
<enoch85> Ichimusai, thanks
<enoch85> will try
<ikonia> mubuntu: you've been told - no warez here
<ikonia> mubuntu: please stop trying
<Ichimusai> enoch85: Remember the fs should NOT be mounted when you do this.
<tomreyn> mubuntu: why do you keep using !list?
<enoch85> Ichimusai, it's LVM ext4
<thomas_> lotuspsychje, well, i sometimes have to use windows throughout the day, then i wouldn't want to search my second ssd :)
<Ichimusai> enoch85: LVM is underlying the file system so focus on the file system first.
<Ichimusai> If the LVM maps are corrupted you are better of recreating the whole thing from scratch and installing your backup.,
<tgm4883> thomas_: it's an SSD, it shouldn't be pulling very much power
<lotuspsychje> thomas_: i dont think your gonna save much energy by disabling ssd2
<hr304vdohcrst> hey
<mocxz> hello
<YankDownUnder> mubuntu, Se hai bisogno di essere nel canale italiano, utilizza # ubuntu-it -> altrimenti, puoi essere bandito da questo canale.
<lotuspsychje> mocxz: welcome, what can we do for you?
<thomas_> tgm4883, lotuspsychje, every % helps, unplugging the drive seems to save .5 watts, according to powertop
<hopus> @Ichimusai can you help me run the proper fsck? I dont know what I am doing
<tgm4883> thomas_: then unplug the SSD
<enoch85> Ichimusai, it says /dev/mapper/fsgo--vg-root: clean, 193680/19505152 files, 37370167/77990912 blocks
<thomas_> tgm4883, so it is not possible by software?
<enoch85> so it's clean then?
<enoch85> not corrupt?
<tgm4883> thomas_: no, that doesn't even make sense
<thomas_> tgm4883, why doesn't it make sense? i thought it could maybe be possible, just like disabling wifi
<lotuspsychje> thomas_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/improve-battery-life-linux
<enoch85> Ichimusai, I still get kernel panics after running that command
<akik> thomas_: udisksctl has a power-off sub-command. haven't tested it ever
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | thomas_
<hopus> can someone help me with fsck on an ext4/luks external HDD?
<ubottu> thomas_: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70-2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 80 kB, installed size 367 kB
<hopus> I am doing it wrong
<tgm4883> thomas_: because when you disable wifi, the wifi card is still powered. It's just not using extra power to scan/tx/rx. The reason that doesn't translate to your drive is because you have an SSD and you'll still have to have it powered. If you have a HDD then it would make sense to spin the drive down, but you dont
<akik> hopus: sudo fsck.ext4 -vy /dev/mapper/something when the luks device is not mounted
<thomas_> akik, i tried it: https://pastebin.com/vLpBhVbb
<enoch85> Ichimusai, tomreyn will try to downgrade kernel
<mubuntu> hello
<mubuntu> !list
<ubottu> mubuntu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<thomas_> lotuspsychje, installing laptop-mode-tools automatically removes tlp, is that right?
<mubuntu>  /msg ubottu !bot
<hopus> thanks akik..trying it
<akik> thomas_: ah ok it is for usb devices only?
<thomas_> apparently
<hopus> akik I got this : toshibalaptop@toshibalaptop:~$ sudo fsck.ext4 -vy /dev/mapper/luks-350be4ac-bd95-4c4c-b4d9-4251446a86d0 e2fsck 1.42.13 (17-May-2015) fsck.ext4: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/mapper/luks-350be4ac-bd95-4c4c-b4d9-4251446a86d0 Possibly non-existent device?
<hopus> disks
<hopus> I copied the luks name from fdisk
<akik> hopus: do you have sdxn_crypt in /dev/mapper?
<hopus> I dont know what you mean sorry
<hopus> I am literally just copying and pasting and dont understand this
<akik> hopus: you need to run the fsck on one of the things under /dev/mapper
<ioria> hopus,  boot a livecd; sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdax  sdax_crypt; then sudo fsck -f /dev/mapperwhatever-vg-root
<hopus> ioria why do I need to do that? its an external disk not a system disk
<ioria> hopus,  ok
<hopus> akik I am brand new...I dont understand I am sorry. I plugged the drive in...its unmounted...I found the luks ID from fdisk and put it with your command
<hopus> can you tell me exactly what I need to do?
<hopus> step by step
<enoch85> Ichimusai, tomreyn yup, it was the kernels...
<enoch85> downgrade soled the problem
<enoch85> solved*
<hopus> Ok I made a typo and ran the fsck ..it says drive clean...but it didnt restore the lost+found as everyone and everything online said it would
<enoch85> finally!
<hopus> its so frsutrating....people say different things...nothing works as tutorials say...not sure how I am ever going to be competent at linux when I cant even get the expected results
<hopus> based on instructions
<akik> hopus: sudo mkdir lost+found; sudo chmod 700 lost+found
<YankDownUnder> hopus, Patience. Respond, don't react. As well, double/triple check "tutorials" and other "how to's" - make sure things reflect exactly what you're working ON and WITH. Reading information about a different OS version and trying to apply it will not usually work well. "Too many cooks in the kitchen will spoil the soup" - listen to one person at a time...
<akik> hopus: and ubuntu is changing from release to release
<hopus> Ive tried...but just like now things arent working...people get irritated with you...give conflicting advice then take it personally
<hopus> i can follow directions...but when the directions dont work I have no idea what to do
<hopus> and every time I see direcitons I can find another link saying don't do that thing...I dont know who to trust
<YankDownUnder> hopus, Take a deep breathe, chill for a second, then "start from the top"...and do NOT take anything personally...it's a pointless operation and a waste of energy. :)
<hopus> ive tried 3 ways now and still dont have the directory back as it was
<akik> :)
<Bashing-om> hopus: Consider, there are literally millions of programmers pouring over this code base continuously . Makes for a fast evolving system .
<abdullah> Hello
<Ichimusai> hopus: I just tested it on a trial volume here and it did offer to recreated the lost+found for me. Not sure why you had no such luck.
<hopus> well this is what I mean...i did exactly as told...different outcome
<YankDownUnder> hopus, Since I wasn't necessarily "listening" to your "issue" - what are you doing - just formatting a drive? Or something else...?
<hopus> i formatted a drive to ext4/luks...i saw this lost+found directory and like a moron deleted it...not sure how I was able to now as I tried it on a second drive before I realized I shouldnt do this...and it wouldnt allow deletion
<ioria> man  mklost+found
<hopus> so I was trying to restore it to the first drive...people say rinning fsck should restore it but it doesnt. The commands I can find to restore it dont restore it as before just create a normal directory
<YankDownUnder> hopus, Er...yeah...not 'sposed to do that...(the power of "sudo"! - dangerous, that...)
<hopus> well now I cant get it back
<ioria> man  mklost+found
<leftyfb> hopus: is the drive currently mounted?
<hopus> no...plugged in but not mounted
<leftyfb> hopus: do you know how to mount it
<leftyfb> ?
<hopus> yes
<leftyfb> hopus: ok, please do that now
<hopus> ok unlock the luks and mount right?
<leftyfb> hopus: correct
<hopus> it has two steps when encrypted
<hopus> ok
<hopus> done
<leftyfb> hopus: ok, cd into where you mounted it
<hopus> ok
<leftyfb> hopus: sudo mklost+found
<leftyfb> hopus: did that work?
<hopus> yes finally thank you...when I tried that command before I must have done it wrong
<hopus> it just put a normal directory...not the root only one last time
<leftyfb> that's fine
<leftyfb> it'll work
<hopus> did the sudo make it root only? maybe I didnt use sudo
<leftyfb> remove it and try again if you like
<hopus> i dont want to mess with it atm....knowing my luck it will bork again...thank you for helping
<leftyfb> np
<thyriaen> id like to take a look at a graph of the top 10 distributions ( from distrowatch for example ) and see their development over time - i cannot find it on their webpage and all the graphs floating around in the web arae outdated - is there a place where those are generated ?
<p4t> Hello guys, i've a question: i'm tryin to change the brightness of my laptop (lubuntu 17.04) but when i try doing it with function button on keyboard, the laptop screen become total black. Britghness changes because on the other VGA screen i see that it change, but i cannot understand why the main screen became black
<ducasse> thyriaen: try ##linux?
<hank_> yo what's up everyone?
<vanderson> Hi
<hank_> Hi, how's your Sunday?
 * YankDownUnder looks at the clock and notices it's slightly more Monday than Sunday
<hank_> Aussie! nice.
<vanderson> Here in Brazil it's sunday
<YankDownUnder> Domingo en Brasil...si...
<hank_> i'm in canada
<YankDownUnder> OMG, Canada is in Brazil now? Far out...things change...wow...
<hank_> its fake news lol
<YankDownUnder> hank_, "Fake News" - you mean "US News" when you say that, right? Hmm...
<hank_> msm news.. we have fake news in canada too
<YankDownUnder> hank_, Hehehehe...like "Maple Leafs win!" - that kinda fake news? ;)
<hank_> yep! actually i'm just watching the ottawa senators getting their butts kicked by the pens!  ha ha
<YankDownUnder> hank_, :)
<YankDownUnder> ...meanwhile, back at the ranch...
<vanderson> Here in Brazil the president just screw up the country . lol
<hank_> i thought she got impeached like six months ago???
 * oerheks wonders how this conversation is related to support
<YankDownUnder> Curiouser and curiouser...
<hank_> oh sorry
<vanderson> Yes, and his vice president is about to be impeach too.
<vanderson> this country is a mess
<oerheks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> ok guys, move the conversation to -offtopic
<vanderson> sorry
<YankDownUnder> ...frustration...trying to get my head around WHY in the "Ubuntu-Gnome 16.04.2" the GTK themes aren't showing/displaying the same as in "Ubuntu 16.04.02"...errrr...
<supercom64> Slightly off topic, but anyone here experienced in building computers? I was thinking about building a new Ubuntu machine.
<YankDownUnder> supercom64, Get parts that are compatible.
<Bischoop> supercom64: sure but were not thinking about compatibility with Linux, just lucily everything went right long time ago :-)
<supercom64> @YankDownUnder: Ya, that would save me a lot of headaches for sure. Do you know if variable torque screwdrivers are worth while? I mean in general for working with electronics?
<oerheks> supercom64, only if you want to open your HDD :-D
<Bischoop> supercom64: now you giving strange question not related even with Linux
<genii> supercom64: Maybe ask in ##hardware or ##electronics
<supercom64> lol, ya probably.
 * Bischoop says listen to genii 
<supercom64> But yes, I wanna get linux compatable hardware for sure.
<Bischoop> Just do it supercom64
<Bischoop> That's good
<YankDownUnder> supercom64, No, not really...and like oerheks said, unless you're going to perform surgery on HDD's...nah...pointless. One thing I always do - with either servers or workstations - the parts I buy are at least 1 year on the market - so they've generally got really stable drivers for devices...something to consider...
<supercom64> Ah thats good advice.
<supercom64> I guess you can say, it's like Chess. You always let the pawns go first.
<Funky10B> hey guys......i need some help. I have a system set up now with Windows 10 CE that is installed on a M2 ssd card.... then i have a raid10 with 10T and another ssd with 120g of unallocated space... i need help installing Ubuntu on the ssd and not touch my raid or main os......and be able to dual boot ...anyone up for the challenge?
<Funky10B> the unallocated ssd 120 that is
<Funky10B> humm
<Funky10B> lol i post that and see everyone log off .....funny
<YankDownUnder> Funky10B, And I'm absolutely positively sure you've searched through the forums and wikis pertaining to this "setup", yersh, hmm?
<Funky10B> yes
<Funky10B> in fact i did
<YankDownUnder> ...hence my statement, Funky10B my friend...yersh...complex this is, for the feint of heart this is not... :)
<Funky10B> and i tried.......but see.....i have my raid and windows set up exaclty how i want minus the install of ubunta and am not skilled in this type of install..worried that i will mess up
<Funky10B> u
<Funky10B> just would like someone to hold my hadn
<Funky10B> hand
<YankDownUnder> Funky10B, Have you mucked about with a LiveUSB to see what the options are? Cuz in that instance, with the LiveUSB...you can "start" the installation without actually doing anything...know what I mean jellybean?
<Funky10B> nope
<ducasse> Funky10B: actually, as long as you just install ubuntu on the ssd, install grub to the same ssd and set your bios to boot from it, there should be no special magic to this setup.
<YankDownUnder> Funky10B, In booting a LiveUSB (of preferably an LTS release - like 16.04) - you can boot into the "live desktop" and suss out things - like fire up gparted and view the current disk "layout" - and even go so far as to START the installation and suss out what the "partitioning" is suggested to be...all without actually causing "damage" to the system - initiating a change that would fry your setup, hmm...
<Funky10B> i tried......to install...and got the usb bootable for ubuntu and then when it booted into usb i unconnected my m2 card to preevent any mistakes....so only the ssd 120g was hooked up...went through the set up...looked like  it was working....rebooted and  it wenty right to bios....there was no bootable drive.....so pluged back in my M2 card and went back into windows....looked at the 120g ssd and there is no bootable partion
<Funky10B> so lost
<Funky10B> yank......can u walk me through this:?
<Funky10B> install grub?>
<ducasse> Funky10B: i assume you're using uefi boot? you either install grub to your current efi partition or create a new one on the ssd - the exact behavior depends on your firmware
<Funky10B> yes
<Bashing-om> Funky10B: Ro be clear - the 120G SSD is stand alone and raid is not a part of it ?
<Funky10B> stand alone
<Funky10B> i unhooked my raid drives and set the bios top ahci
<Funky10B> or achi whatever
<Funky10B> duh AHCI
<Funky10B> SO I wiped the ssd to unallocated space......
<Funky10B> and only have the ssd , then m2 card has windows on it.....and usb with ubuntu install on it
<Funky10B> i dont want to touch the m2 card.....i just want ubuntu installed on the ssd and be able to dual boot
<Funky10B> help?
<Funky10B> please?
<Jacksonville> Hey guys
<Funky10B> hello
<Funky10B> hey guys......i need some help. I have a system set up now with Windows 10 CE that is installed on a M2 ssd card.... then i have a raid10 with 10T and another ssd with 120g of unallocated space... i need help installing Ubuntu on the ssd and not touch my raid or main os......and be able to dual boot ...anyone up for the challenge?
<Jacksonville> I would like to save some pdf files to a USB drive. I am running Ubuntu from Virtual Box on a win 10 os. I am struggling figuring out how to mount the usb to I can save to it
<faugusztin> Funky10B: what is Windows 10 CE
<Funky10B> windows 10 creators edition
<Bashing-om> Funky10B: I am not EFI qualified, but - in this instance, is raid data embedded onto this SSD causing a install issue ? - this should be straight forward !
<Funky10B> forget the raid......i unhooked my raid drives and will hook them back up after i get this installed
<Funky10B> right click on usb and hit mount
<Funky10B> wow......i was told someone surly would help me here.......sigh
<Bashing-om> Funky10B: ' sudo wipefs /dev/sdX ' to make sure there is no raid meta data on the SSD ( windows quick start ! )
<erick> hola
<erick> donde está la gente chongueraaaa
<Funky10B> there was never a raid setup on the ssd
<Bashing-om> !es | erick
<ubottu> erick: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Funky10B> english
<AlkindiX> English pleaae 😂
<erick> I
<erick> No problem
<erick> hello people
<Funky10B> bashing-om no clue what you just said..can u please put that in english?>
<erick> esquiusmi?
<erick> :v
<Funky10B> sudo wipefs /dev/sdx?
<Funky10B> so........anyone? help?
<Bashing-om> Funky10B: Backing up here . this SSD is a new install and Windows nor raid have ever touched it ?  If true then my above does not apply .
<Funky10B> or are we just gonna give me one line suggestions?
<Funky10B> ok before i started this attempt
<faugusztin> https://www.asus.com/us/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/P10S-E-4L/ o_O wut
<AlkindiX> sudo shred -v /dev/sdX is a better option
<Bashing-om> Funky10B: There is a reason why a simple install failed . Now we need to find that reason . simple install .
<erick> guats?
<Funky10B> i had just windows 10ce clean install..with a raid 0 and raid 10 set up with the OS on the m2 card and the raids set up on 4 wd 4t drives and the raid 0 was on 2 ssds.
<Funky10B> BUT
<Funky10B> I put in a new SSD that had never been in raid...and set the bios to ahci ( it was in raid) then booted from usb with ubunta and when in bios unhooked the m2 card.....so in the end...i only had the ssd unallocated space and usb that were attached to ssytem
<Funky10B> ubuntu
<Funky10B> again.....i unhooked all the raid drives and turned off secure boot
<AlkindiX> Funky10B: did you setup the raid in the windows or in Ubuntu?
<Funky10B> windows......but i dont understand why we are still talking about the raid?> forget about it.....its not hooked up anymore.
<AlkindiX> I faced this problem too
<AlkindiX> But in other way around
<Funky10B> lets say i just want to install ubuntu on a ssd and i have a m2 card that is hosting the OS = windows....i dont want to touch the M2 card...just want to install ubuntu on the internal ssd and dual boot windows and ubuntu
<Funky10B> anyone?
<AlkindiX> I installed Windows with MBT partision. I tried to create a new partition for Ubuntu in Ubuntu installation media but fail to allocate disk space I read from Stack overflow that you have to part the disk from Windows
<akik> AlkindiX: you can partition in linux for linux installation
<AlkindiX> Because Linux have problem parting in MBT
<YankDownUnder> Partition the disk from Windows? Hmm...interesting...strange that...
<Funky10B> mbt?
<Funky10B> mbr?
<h22turbo> AlkindiX: burn Ubuntu to DVD, boot from the DVD (may have to change the boot order in your BIOS), Run Ubuntu Live from DVD, then use gparted
<mwilliams1220> Hi, I am having trouble booting into any desktop, loading hangs at "Show Plymouth Boot Screen..."
<h22turbo> or it would work from booting it from USB thumb drive.... instead of burning to DVD
<Funky10B>  sigh
<AlkindiX> akik: I know what you mean
<Jacksonville> Funky10B, "right click on USB and mount" ?   When I go to file manager the USB is not even there. Nothing to click
<h22turbo> just use rufus for the bootable USB drive
<Funky10B> u cant
<Funky10B> its already installed
<Funky10B> the os that is
<Funky10B> i used RUFAS to install the os onto the usb
<Funky10B> so the usb stick is bootable
<AlkindiX> Funky10B: Trust the Ubuntu installation media and place the grub in master disk which is m2
<Funky10B> what the heck is grub"?
<mwilliams1220> Hi, I am having trouble booting into any desktop, loading hangs at "Show Plymouth Boot Screen..."
<ceive> hi im new in the world ubuntu
<AlkindiX> Funky10B: GRUB is the bootloader
<Funky10B> ok so place what where?
<h22turbo> mwilliams1220: what graphics card or chipset does your pc have?
<ceive> alguien habla español????
<mwilliams1220> i AM NOT SURE
<Funky10B> alkindix would u mind teamviewing in and help me wiht this?
<mwilliams1220> sorry, I am not sure.
<AlkindiX> Funky10B: place the root where you installed Windows
<Bashing-om> AlkindiX: Careful here with advise . the M2 is raid . and the poster does not want to touch the raid array .
<Funky10B> sorry not sure what u mean
<Funky10B> NO ITS NOT
<h22turbo> mwilliams1220: well, you kinda need to find out to troubleshoot the problem lol we cant help if you dont know
<Funky10B> forget the raid
<mwilliams1220> I am not sure what chipset and graphics card I have
<kk4ewt> mwilliams1220, lspci |pastebinit
<mwilliams1220> Sorry, this is not my usual keyboard andit is making me nuts.
<Funky10B> the M2 is not in as raid
<mwilliams1220> I do not know how to pastebin
<AlkindiX> Bashing-om: Ahaaaaa
<kk4ewt> mwilliams1220,  try that command
<h22turbo> mwilliams1220: look for a model number or serial number on your computer (sometimes also in BIOS) then google that model/serial number to find out your hardware and chipset
<h22turbo> then, we can help you
<Funky10B> so..... alkindix u up for challenge?
<AlkindiX> Funky10B: nope
<Funky10B> sigh
<mwilliams1220> i have to install pastebinit
<YankDownUnder> Gotta love Mondays...oh yeah...
<Funky10B> anyone?
<Funky10B> its sunday dont remind me of monday yet
<mwilliams1220> genius, doing that now
<AlkindiX> mwilliams1220: Just reinstall Ubuntu
<Funky10B> hey guys......i need some help. I have a system set up now with Windows 10 CE that is installed on a M2 ssd card....  and another ssd with 120g of unallocated space... i need help installing ubuntu on the ssd 120g.....and be able to dual boot ...anyone up for the challenge?
<Funky10B> i tried and i getting the ssd as a nonbootable drive for some reason
<Funky10B> after install
<mwilliams1220> celeron j1800 2.41ghz, intel hd graphics
<AlkindiX> Funky10B: Cab
<Funky10B> cab?
<mwilliams1220> h22turbo-celeron j1800 2.41ghz, intel hd graphics
<AlkindiX> Funky10B: Can y take pictures what is problem
<AlkindiX> D
<Funky10B> pictures? humm of what? after install it just wont boot into ubuntu.....so i boot into windows and look at ssd and its not a bootable drive...so bios cant boot to it
<p4t> Hi guys. I asked something some ours ago. I've a problem with brightness on Lubuntu on my laptop. When i try to change the brightness the screen become black; the brightness changes (i can check on the second VGA screen) but i cannot restore the main screen so i must reboot. Is there someone who can tell me how to solve? Thanks
<Funky10B> ok well....thanks for all the help.........sigh
<FatBoyXPC> when installing ubuntu, and it asks if you'd like to encrypt the home directory, does it use ecryptfs?
<mwilliams1220> Hi, I am having trouble booting into any desktop, loading hangs at "Show Plymouth Boot Screen..." celeron j1800 2.41ghz, intel hd graphics
<mwilliams1220> Hi, I am using 17.04. I was checking out Gnome and when I logged out to log back into unity, loading hangs at "Show Plymouth Boot Screen..." celeron j1800 2.41ghz, intel hd graphics
<YankDownUnder> mwilliams1220, Can you hit the "escape" key and see what's on the screen?
<mwilliams1220> when it is booting and I hit escape it goes to GRUB
<YankDownUnder> mwilliams1220, So it just sits at GRUB...no message, no...um...anything?
<mwilliams1220> No, when booting, it goes to a warning screen Failed to connect to lvmetac.  Falling back to device scanning...
<YankDownUnder> mwilliams1220, Did you originally setup an LVM when you did the installation...?
<mwilliams1220> The last line is Starting Show Plymouth Boot Screen. When I restart it and hit the escape key, if lucky, I catch the GRUB screen that looks like it normally would.
<mwilliams1220> I tried doing some things from GRUB, changing quiet splash, something Ir ead in the forum.
<mwilliams1220> I do not know what LVM is, so I probably chose not to do that when installing it.
<mwilliams1220> I am making a live USB right now so maybe there is a utility on that i can use to help me. Otherwise, it looks like a fresh install is due.
<mwilliams1220> Should i try to get to GRUB again?
<mwilliams1220> I just got 2 new lines, No caching mode page found and assuming drive cache: write through
<YankDownUnder> mwilliams1220, In trying to wrap my head around your issue - what was installed/changed/reconfigured in between the point where it all booted correctly and now...?
<XAlkindiX> mwilliams1220: You are seriously in trouble with the issue
<mwilliams1220> I had been running 17.04 for a few weeks, Unity desktop. I installed Gnome 3 and logged into it today to start tog et familiar with it. When i logged out to switch back to Unity, Iw as unable to get any desktop to load.
<mwilliams1220> When restarting, loading hands at the Starting Show Plymought... I can get an terminal open and start X, but I do not know how to get back to Unity.
<XAlkindiX> mwilliams1220: Did you tried to reinstall unity from command line ? Press ALT-CTRL-F1
<YankDownUnder> mwilliams1220, For me, I have to stop at the 17.04 bit, bro...
<mwilliams1220> what is the command to reinstyall unity?
<YankDownUnder> Unity would not have been "uninstalled" - unless you specifically un-installed it...so it would be a matter of the "display manager" - the "login screen" - where you choose usernames and desktops...
<Bashing-om> mwilliams1220: How are you getting the terminal active ? . maybe here one can reconfigure the desktop manager ?
<mwilliams1220> alt-f1
<mwilliams1220> how do I get to the desktop manager from the CL or X-server? Those seem to be my only choices.
<Bashing-om> mwilliams1220: :) ... Try at the F1 terminal ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ' .
<mwilliams1220> Something happened!
<mwilliams1220> I think it is asking me which dm I want to make default.  GDM3 or lightdm
<mwilliams1220> Bashing-om, what should I do?
<Bashing-om> mwilliams1220: so choose which you want as the primary .
<mwilliams1220> Does it matter which one? Without too many details, which one will get my desktop back fastest?
<mwilliams1220> and how do I select? Highlight then hit enter or another key combo?
<Bashing-om> mwilliams1220: neither will be the faster - if ya want unity as the default display then choose lightdm . else GDM, the choice is yours to make .
<mwilliams1220> Sorry to be asking such basic questioins, but this is the first time I have had this problem. I chose lightdm and hit enter
<implite> whats the question?
<implite> !lightdm
<mwilliams1220> The prompt is onunder the package configuration window. Should I restart or is there another step?
<mwilliams1220> implite I am having trouble getting back to Unity after looking at Gnome today.
<Bashing-om> mwilliams1220: I honestly do not remember ; space-bar to select, tab to OK, enter to accept ??
<implite> what happens when you logout and back in?
<implite> williams
<mwilliams1220> It has accepted the choice, CP is back.
<mwilliams1220> Impilite-booting hangs at Show Start Plymouth Screen
<mwilliams1220> Impilite-I had been running 17.04 for a few weeks, Unity desktop. I installed Gnome 3 and logged into it today to start tog et familiar with it. When i logged out to switch back to Unity, Iw as unable to get any desktop to load.
<Bashing-om> mwilliams1220: Back at the terminal ? now what results if ya re-boot ?
<implite> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mwilliams1220> rebooting now
<mwilliams1220> I am back to the Starting Show Plymouth Boot Screen.
<Bashing-om> mwilliams1220: Sorry, I do not know enough about systemd to advise further .
<mwilliams1220> Thanks
<mwilliams1220> do you want to take control of my system via crossloop?
<implite> williams what version of ubuntu are you trying to run?
<mwilliams1220> 17.04
<implite> kk also are you using nvidia?
<Bashing-om> mwilliams1220: No, I do not access other's systems . A thought at the F1 console what results ' systemctl isolate graphical.target
<implite> is nvidia your gfx card for your system?
<implite> I think there is something missing with his drivers for gnome3
<mwilliams1220> my graphix card is invida
<mwilliams1220> I am running the command you just gave me and it looks like my system is shutting down.
<mwilliams1220> nvidia
<implite> well that should start your gnome if you where in cp or terminal
<implite> not shutdown
<mwilliams1220> I do not know what it is doing. I get the ubuntu screen with the five dots.
<implite> should be booting into your x11
<mwilliams1220> okay. It is taking a long time >2 minutes
<NoCode> Am I putting an openSSH server on my remote laptop to send files from my desktop? Or should I put servers on both my desktop and laptop if exchanging files?
<implite> It might not boot if you do not have the videocard drivers all installed now for your new x11
<mwilliams1220> Oh, bujt It was working earlier for both Unity and Gnome. Is there a way to install the drivers? I think I saw a command earlier, but I cannot remember!
<implite> I read that someone has fixed this with sudo apt-get -f install
<mwilliams1220> I ran that earier today.
<implite> try it again
<implite> cant hurt anything
<mwilliams1220> How do I get out of this screen? Push the restart button? I cannot get a terminal to open.
<implite> clt+alt+f1
<mwilliams1220> never mind, got it!
<implite> got what you terminal?
<implite> your*
<Bashing-om>  NoCode openssh-server on the machine serving out the files . openssh-client on the machine getting the files .
<mwilliams1220> I was wrong. The terminal window was nonresponseive and went back to the previous screen.
<mwilliams1220> powered it off
<Bashing-om> mwilliams1220: implite :: might see what happens attempting to boot recovery mode . that would point to graphics driver issues .
<mwilliams1220> how do I boot into recovery mode?
<mwilliams1220> Also, is it possible to uninstall Gnome?
<implite> mwilliams do you have your ubuntu cd? You can test recovery mode with it
<implite> in your grub menu you will see it
<mwilliams1220> I have a usb.
<implite> ok use this
<implite> it also has recovery mode
<mwilliams1220> cool
<implite> lets test this before we continue more
<mwilliams1220> I will try that next.
<mwilliams1220> I am running autoremove right now. When it finishes I will try to boot into recovery mode with the USB.
<implite> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<mwilliams1220> I really appreciate all your help and suggestions tonight, implite and Bashing-om
<psychoticwarrior> Is there a kali linux channel?
<implite> psychoticwarrior: #kalilinix is all i see with only 7 people in it so i dont know really
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<bazhang> #kali-linux psychoticwarrior
<Bashing-om> mwilliams1220: More than will ing to try and help. just reticent when I do not know what the outcome of any advise is .
<Bashing-om> mwilliams1220: "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode" // recovery mode is available in the installed system .
<implite> yes i saw that also and gave him that link as well
<implite> Bashing
<mwilliams1220> Bashing-om-reading that now, thank you.
<implite> ok i guess he didnt see it when i posting it
<psychoticwarrior> triple boot is the best
<Sonderblade> i think there is something wrong with my gpu. any idea on how to go about diagnosing it?
<mwilliams1220> implite-I must have missed it.
<implite> no worries! I hope we solve your issue. If we find a fix im going to add it to my research for X11 stuff
<Bashing-om> Sonderblade: driver loaded ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<implite> so i cant get better at this issue with other people
<mwilliams1220> I am getting off the channel, if this does not work, I will reinstall 17.04. I will let you know if anything solves the issue.
<zealsham_> after running sudo -i and attaining sudo status, no command seem to work on the shell
<Ben64> zealsham_: elaborate
<dave0x6d> So on my home Ubuntu server, IPv6 works great out of the box. No fiddling around with DHCP needed. But for some reason, IPv6 on AWS' stock Ubuntu image doesn't seem to get an IPv6 address automatically. What thing have they probably turned off?
<dave0x6d> oh, EC2 doesn't support SLAAC. =\
<donofrio> Just wondering if anyone here has a though about how to get this working I did this on my 16.04 LOW install on win10 "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop -y" I only get https://apaste.info/37JU  how do I fix this sources.list issues???
<dave0x6d> donofrio: apt-get update
<donofrio> dave0x6d, trying it again.....
<donofrio> dave0x6d, my system is https://apaste.info/WvlD fwiw
<dave0x6d> donofrio: did apt-get update give you an error? those packages are not current.
<Bashing-om> donofrio: " Network:   Card: Failed to Detect Network Card! " you are spinning your wheels 'til networking is restored .
<donofrio> dave0x6d, not yet, the apt-get update is worked so I'm rerunning the apt-get install
<donofrio> dave0x6d, and it's Unpacking bunches of packages now....we'll see if it chokes like the last time ;)
<dave0x6d> donofrio: you can't skip updating apt
<donofrio> Bashing-om, it's Windows 10 Pro Insider Preview Build 19199.rs_prerelease.170513-2252
<dave0x6d> donofrio: doesn't matter.
<donofrio> I'm trying to get xfce working from the cmd/bash envrionment
<Sonderblade> Bashing-om: yes stuff like that works. but x11 hard freezes occassionally which is not good
<donofrio> dave0x6d, good to hear ;)
<tonyt> microsoft surface 2 32gb tablets that come with windows rt installed, can linux be installed on them?
<perryf> because I hit the limit for irc: https://gist.github.com/perryprog/e0eccc647a6c20bf969bc68e23e282eb
<Bashing-om> Sonderblade: Anything in the logs at the time of the freezes ?
<Sonderblade> Bashing-om: nope
<Bashing-om> Sonderblade: Nvidia ? I experienced same .. installing proprietary graphic's driver fixed .
<Sonderblade> Bashing-om: Radeon HD 4200
<Bashing-om> Sonderblade: Not the same then . what release ? and that card only takes the radeon driver .
<Sonderblade> yes i have the radeon driver
<Bashing-om> Sonderblade: Do not know else I can say :(
<Sonderblade> i think i would need some kind of stress test tool. like memtest86 but for gpus
<Sonderblade> i have turned of the fans on the mb, so i have likely fried it but i want to know for sure
<Bashing-om> Sonderblade: Such tools are out there. But I have yet to have the need - so again can not advise from experience .
<Bashing-om> !info bonnie++ | Sonderblade
<ubottu> Sonderblade: bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive benchmark suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1.97.3 (zesty), package size 54 kB, installed size 169 kB
<Sonderblade> Bashing-om: thanks but it doesn't test gfx hw which is what i'm after
<perryf> Reposting this: "https://gist.github.com/perryprog/e0eccc647a6c20bf969bc68e23e282eb" on AskUbuntu
<perryf> Here's the link: https://askubuntu.com/questions/917563/partition-ubuntu-installation
<Noc> anybody know which icon in an icon theme is applied to the shutdown button on mate panel?
<perryf> Noc: did you check .icons? source: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-change-the-shutdown-icon-on-the-menu-bar/11403
#ubuntu 2018-05-14
<ph88> what are linux-modules ?
<ph88> do i need it ?
<oerheks> ph88, i think you need settings > devices > displays, some setting can mirror on single display ?
<oerheks> maybe you had 2 displays before...
<ph88> noes .. nothing i can do there
<ph88> i didn't have 2 display before
<ph88> to answer my own question: i need it to resolve dependencies
<oerheks> Completely fixed by released 4.16 kernel .. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/7x9p3i/2200g_and_2400g_on_linux/
<oerheks> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.16.8/ would be the latest..
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<oerheks> too new hardware
<ph88> so what do i do now ?
<ph88> i can't even properly follow the installer with this screen
<ph88> can i upgrade the usb stick first with the new kernel ?
<jswagner> if you know how to do that :)
<jswagner> i'm not 100% sure how ubuntu treats kernels these days but i'd suspect it will be awhile before 18.04 picks up 4.16 and ships an ISO with it.
<ph88> i like to try ubuntu on my new pc now :P
<oerheks> not sure 4.16.x will land in 18.04, and ...
<oerheks> Linux Kernel 5.0 will be released in a few months. Ubuntu 18.10 should have the new Kernel 5.0.
<jswagner> Fedora 28 has 4.16 kernel
<jswagner> and is better anyway
<oerheks> you can have too, on an installed system, and installing on such double screen can be done with a little patience
<ph88> the installer window doesn't resize to smaller size .. i don't see what i'm clicking
<jswagner> you can use keyboard shortcuts to complete the installation, assuming you know what they are ahead of time
<ph88> i don't know :P
<ph88> lol
<oerheks> or use ctrl alt f2 to login in TTY, and download them them manually
<jswagner> does ubuntu even offer the alternative media with text-based installation anymore
<oerheks> sure you have a nice working machine now, using irc, so you can read the wiki
<jswagner> honestly just go install fedora, it will 'just work' for you
<oerheks> meh, don't advertise fedora here
<jswagner> ubuntu 18.04 simply doesn't support your hardware and alternatives include installing from unsupported PPAs
<jswagner> i wouldn't want to run a machine like that
<ph88> i can install the kernel from mainline and once ubuntu releases newer kernel it will just replace it i think
<fractal> i can't get ubuntu to install at all
<jswagner> no you'll be on the PPA and constantly receiving 'fresh' kernels from it
<fractal> back to distro hopping i go
<jswagner> which aren't scrutinized by ubuntu devs
<ph88> maybe i can scale the installer menu somehow ?
<ph88> so it's zoomed 25% ?
<ph88> jswagner, i wanted to install the debs, not add ppa
<tohsa> Where do -dev pacages get installed? Trying to find the headers for libpulse and I installed lippulse-dev
<jswagner> won't the package manager just reinstall the older kernel the first time you 'apt upgrade'?
<EriC^^> tohsa: try "dpkg -L libpulse-dev"
<oerheks> enabled sources too ?
<jswagner> ph88: set up a virtual machine and use it to discover the keyboard shortcut keys as you do the install on your real hardware
<tohsa> EriC^^, ah thanks...was look for the include folder in /, but apparently it is only in usr
<oerheks> ph88, such new machine, check out bios updates? https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/Fatal1ty%20AB350%20Gaming-ITXac/index.asp#BIOS
<ph88> wow even a newer bios
<ph88> thx
<ph88> i'm on 4.50 i think
<oerheks> if you could boot, sudo dmidecode something
<ph88> dmidecode ?
<oerheks> dmidecode | less
<tomreyn> dmidecode --type bios
<ph88> im in the bios now
<ph88> i will check with virtualbox first how to do the setup with keybindings
<WoC> is there a way to add a key to apt-key using only the key id ?
<oerheks> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 00000000
<oerheks> Replacing the 00000000 with the second part of the key informed in the PPA website that you want to add.
<WoC> ty, almost same as gpg
<WoC> [;
<SporkWitch> WoC: that's because it's using gpg, it just keeps an independent keyring :P
<ca_cabotage> hey all, trying to setup a reverse proxy for my unifi controller on nginx, but the https is a pain in the ass. is there a way that i can just use the unifi controler on HTTP?
<jswagner> ca_cabotage: have you checked out letsencrypt?
<ca_cabotage> jswagner, yeah, i know it can be done. but i run the controller on a network i control and i'm really not worried about using it over http so it would just be an easier solution for me
<ca_cabotage> to run it in plain http
<SporkWitch> ca_cabotage: if you don't need https, just put http in the rule instead of https
<ca_cabotage> SporkWitch, where do i put that setting in?
<SporkWitch> ca_cabotage: https://lmgtfy.com/?s=d&q=set+up+reverse+proxy+with+nginx
<SporkWitch> if you have more specific questions, i recommend directing them to #nginx, as this is not a ubuntu-specific thing
<ph88> jswagner, SlidingHorn oerheks  i managed to install ubuntu using the zoom functionality + top half setting .. strangely enough if i boot from HDD i don't have the fucked up graphics .. only when i boot from usb stick
<ca_cabotage> oh gotya, i didn't mean nginx - i meant use HTTP on the unifi controller
<SporkWitch> i would need to check the documentation on it, so you should check the documentation on it :P
<ca_cabotage> haha alright, i'll check it out
<oerheks> ph88, oke, thank you for feedback
<ph88> np ^^
<oerheks> good to know when this issue walks into this channel again, have fun with that hardware!
<brenster23> onyo
<brenster23> Bashing-OM
<brenster23> Bashing-om are you online?
<Bashing-om> brenster23: uh huh .. I be in and out .
<brenster23> what time would work better for you?
<Bashing-om> brenster23: Now is good .. I have cleared my deck for you . What is the status of booting ?
<brenster23> same as last night been busy fixing my espresso gridner
<brenster23> bashing-OM good news is that i have a good camera for photos
<Bashing-om> brenster23: Best work is done from text files :) . So we are at booting from grub, pastebin a new ' sudo parted -l ' .
<brenster23> will do
<brenster23> i know but to eliminate typos
<brenster23> i cant do sudo parted -l or parted -l
<jordan4ibanez> Hello, I am trying to start up the latest version of arch/Ubuntu and I keep getting a kernel panic, 10th iso, 5th cd, and usb https://i.imgur.com/QoTawIa.jpg
<jordan4ibanez> The closest I can get is this with edd and acpi disabled
<Bashing-om> brenster23: grub has a very limited set of commands .. run parted from the liveUSB .
<brenster23> ok
<brenster23> give me sec
<jswagner> jordan4ibanez: are you saying this is both arch and ubuntu installation media behaving this way?
<jswagner> if so, please describe your hardware configuration
<brenster23> bashing-om so i am in grub but not live usb idk why
<Bashing-om> brenster23: ya got to reset in bios what is the boot priority .
<brenster23> USB, USB and then ubuntu
<brenster23> USB cd/dvd USB hard disk UEFI: verb, cd/dvd, thean hard disk ubuntu
<brenster23> ok it booted up properlu
<brenster23> in live USB bashing-OM
<jordan4ibanez> jswagner: I'm running an hp z400 workstation with an e5645 xeon 6 core hyper threading on, with 12gb ecc memory, a gtx 750 ti, 2 hdds in raid 0
<jordan4ibanez> jswagner: mobo is Hewlett-Packard 0B4Ch
<jordan4ibanez> jswagner: chipset X58
<Bashing-om> brenster23: in terminal ' sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ' and pass the resulting URL back here .
<brenster23> ok so C to command line?
<jordan4ibanez> jswagner: I have disabled everything apci and self overclocking with intel turbo boost along with hyperthreading and I cannot get these operating systems to boot to install
<brenster23> bashing-om and i doing this in grub or try ubuntu on live cd?
<Bashing-om> brenster23: Now ya got me confused . the install boots up ?
<brenster23> no sorry, on Live usb, do i do try or C for cmd line. (sorry i realized my mistake)
<Bashing-om> brenster23: No, in the 'try ibuntu" mode activate a terminal - generally on most releases ctl+alt+t will get ya a terminal .
<brenster23> ok, i got you sorry for my misunderstanding
<jordan4ibanez> jswagner: Should I just ask Linus ? Hahaha
<oerheks> chipset X58, hmmm ..  https://askubuntu.com/questions/619875/disabling-intel-turbo-boost-in-ubuntu
<jordan4ibanez> oerheks: I disabled turbo boost and it still gave me the same kernel panic
<jordan4ibanez> oerheks: https://i.imgur.com/QoTawIa.jpg
<oerheks> sudo turbostat --show
<jordan4ibanez> No oerheks, I can't actually install latest 18.04 or latest arch because they panic on boot to install
<brenster23> pastebin is down
<zaapiel> dude i got banned from #bitcoin for asking for a silk road invite
<redoasis> llllllol
<zaapiel> it suck
<redoasis> they dnt want to loose anymore coin tot he feds lol
<brenster23> bashing-OM pastebin.com/DB5raS2z
<oerheks> brenster, https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<platz> is this expected? take 30s https://pastebin.com/raw/7FgqZ6sU
<oerheks> not bad, platz.
<platz> i ask because it used to be almost instant, after bionic upgrade it takes 30s
<Bashing-om> brenster23: oh yes .. booting sda8 and do you still have/need to confirm the kernel version and the UUID ?
<brenster23> probably
<brenster23> so i should reboot to grub?
<Bashing-om> brenster23: Probably means run ' sudo blkid ' // and I know of no bettter way to get the kernel version than to mount that partition from the liveUSB and list the contents of the /boot directory.
<brenster23> ok
<brenster23> paste.ubuntu.com/p/N4wYNFkDrM/
<brenster23> bashing-om
<nicomachus> I'm having a monitor issue and I'm not sure if it's hardware or software related, but figured I'd start here and see where it goes. I have a second monitor that randomly goes idle and blacks out for a second. Power settings are all set for no idle and no sleep unless I manually lock, and the "displays" GUI menu doesn't seem to be able to grab any hardware info about the monitor. I have to set the
<nicomachus> resolution with a startup xrandr script.
<Bashing-om> brenster23: got the UUID .. now for the kernel version . we do that from the liveUSB and run ' sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee ; sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/looksee ; ls -al /mnt/looksee/boot/ ; . When we are all done will UNmount looksee.
<nicomachus> display info: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nfZtgQ2C8j/
<brenster23> ok i will run the command
<brenster23> Bashing-om success
<brenster23> paste.ubuntu.com/p/vDzwYQNQJm
<Bashing-om> ya got the kernel versions written down ,, or ya want to pass the /boot/contents to pastebin for a record ?
<brenster23> i posted both in pastebing didnt i?
<brenster23> i will put everything in pastebin to be safe
<Bashing-om> brenster23: Yeah ,, got the kernels copied .. Ya ready to try and boot the server ?
<harison> hi
<brenster23> bashing-Om can you give me 3 mintues. i want to grab a program settings from my computer in case this doenst work.
<brenster23> so if i need to start from scratch i can
<swift110> hey harindu
<swift110> hey harison
<Bashing-om> brenster23: sure ! safty is never an accident .
<brenster23> do you know how to back up rutorrent by chance?
<linuxSux> sylvia iz most promising... till It Borkx otherwise until ur team fixes these OS built by a 6yr old. I'm Givin up on Linuc.
<SporkWitch> don't let the door hit you
<Bashing-om> brenster23: No idea what rutorrent is . explain .
<linuxSux> Iz Linux Team Like U ubuntz guys - Rude And Snobby ??
<harison> ubuntu based distros for low specs pc?
<SporkWitch> harison: a bit resource-hungry for anything particulraly low
<harison> is tori os a good distro
<harison> ?
<Bashing-om> harison: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<harison> i already used lubuntu and i liked it
<linuxSux> ie It Borx When U try Sumthing Worthwhile
<harison> but i want a distro that uses even less resources
<SporkWitch> linuxSux: do you have an actual question or are you just here to troll until +b?
<SporkWitch> harison: if you like getting down in the weeds and don't necessarily mind things breaking from time to time, arch can be fun and educational, as well as VERY lightweight (it's only got what you put on it, really
<SporkWitch> i wouldn't recommend it for something you need to just work, though
<Bashing-om> harison: As we can not help. suggest ya see what ##linux channel advises .
<harison> slitaz worked fine for me
<harison> they use less resources than lubuntu
<harison> tiny core are a good option too
<SporkWitch> lol can tell you what ##linux will say right now: ubuntu, arch, and an assortment of absurd niche distros that aren't really viable for normal use
<harison> but i want a sistem that uses less resources than tiny core
<brenster23> bashing-om it is justa program i use
<brenster23> I am copying it now, give a me like 2 mintutes
<Bashing-om> !info rutorrent
<ubottu> Package rutorrent does not exist in bionic
<brenster23> bashing-om it is fine i got it on my own, just need to copy it
<brenster23> it is a torrenting program. i am rebooting to grub
<Bashing-om> !info rutorrent xenial
<ubottu> Package rutorrent does not exist in xenial
<SporkWitch> brenster23: it's not maintained by the ubuntu devs, s you'll need to acquire it from somewhere else
<SporkWitch> *so
<brenster23> so just to be clear, turn off computer remove usb go to command line in grub. I took care of it by the way
<brenster23> Bashing-Om
<Bashing-om> brenster23: did you back out of the /mnt/looksee ?
<brenster23> I just shut down. i copied both outputs to a paste bin
<brenster23> https://pastebin.com/88Bjzqcj bashing-om
<Bashing-om> brenster23: ouch ! " When we are all done will UNmount looksee." . ouch !
<brenster23> how bad did i fuck up?
<Bashing-om> well,, hard to say .. not unmount could leave the file system in an inconsistenet state .
 * brenster23 facepalms
<brenster23> what do you want me to do now?
<cncr04s> its gone, all gone.
<brenster23> worst case i start over, i got the main files i needed
<Bashing-om> brenster23: I feel the better thing now is to run another file system check and see if we need to go deeper , from the liveUSB terminal run again ' sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda8 ' .
<Bashing-om> brenster23: If it errors .. run sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda8 ' .
<brenster23> on live?
<brenster23> got it
<Bashing-om> brenster23: Yes from that liveUSB .. as the target MUST be unmounted when the check is ran .
<brenster23> ok i am really sorry i fucked up man
<brenster23> good news it looks like no errors. paste.ubuntu.com/p/QDWSYgr4Dt
<brenster23> Bashing-om, so no errors
<Bashing-om> brenster23: Great ..ok .. try now to boot the server ?
<brenster23> ok
<purpleunicorn> Can you please help me with installing Ubuntu? I’ve done most of it. I just don’t know what to delete when it says remove installation medium then press enter and than it restarts my laptop. What is the installation medium?
<Bashing-om> reboot the server to grub menu, 'c' key for the command line .
<brenster23> shutdown booting to grub
<purpleunicorn> Are you talking to me or Bashing-om
<matjam> purpleunicorn: it means to remove the disk or usb thumb drive from the machine
<purpleunicorn> I used virtual box
<matjam> purpleunicorn: then you're done
<purpleunicorn> Do I remove virtual box
<purpleunicorn> How am I done
<brenster23> bashing-om in grub command line
<purpleunicorn> It says to remove the installation medium and press enter then it restarts my laptop matjam
<matjam> purpleunicorn: just remove the image from the virtual cd rom drive and reboot
<Bashing-om> brenster23: set root=(hd0,gpt8) .
<matjam> ...
<purpleunicorn> I have no idea how to do that ...smh. Do I just remove the download package of virtual box?
<brenster23> done, next
<matjam> purpleunicorn: you just said you're using virtualbox
<purpleunicorn> Is that what you’re saying?
<purpleunicorn> I am
<matjam> right .. so you installed ubuntu into a virtual machine inside virtualbox?
<purpleunicorn> Yes
<matjam> so ...
<matjam> inside virtualbox
<matjam> the application
<matjam> there will be a virtual disk
<matjam> the virtual cdrom drive
<matjam> eject the virtual disk from the virtual cdrom drive
<SporkWitch> that poor abused enter key :'(
<Bashing-om> brenster23: linux /boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-39-generic root=/dev/sda8 ro verbose .
<matjam> and in the virtual box window, press enter and it will reboot the virtual machine
<matjam> it has nothing to do with your virtualbox download.
<brenster23> done next, (no errors yet)
<purpleunicorn> Omg I didn’t even do anything and it says restoring virtual machine
<Bashing-om> brenster23: initrd /boot/initrd.img-4.13.0-39-generic .
<purpleunicorn> Is that the picture of cd at the bottom
<purpleunicorn> I really apologize for seeming extremely stupid
<matjam> purpleunicorn: sounds like you need to figure out how to use virtualbox. We can't help with that, sorry.
<brenster23> bashing-Om got it, had to remove the space from 0-39 since it gave an error with it)
<Twist> Could anyone kick me in the right direction for trackpad troubleshooting? I'm booted off an 18.04 LiveUSB image, and while my trackpad seems to be detected (there are trackpad sections in the gnome mouse&keyboard control panel sections) it is unresponsive.
<SporkWitch> check softkeys that toggle it, check if any kind of auto-disable is set
<Bashing-om> brenster23: see no space .. but long as we are good, we are good .. now ' boot' .
<brenster23> guess i am seeing things than
<Bashing-om> brenster23: I passed as " 4.13.0-39-generic " in both instances .
<brenster23> woops
<brenster23> i think it was my omputer than that add it
<Twist> SporkWitch: Is there any quick way to see status? terminal app or similar?
<Twist> I've been away from desktop linux for a decade or so. Just sort of flailing wildly here.
<SporkWitch> Twist: just running you through the common stuff; i don't use gnome
<Bashing-om> brenster23: Long as you caught it, all that matters .. did the server boot or what ?
<Twist> Seems like Ubuntu went back to gnome in this release.
<brenster23> in emergency mode
<brenster23> I got failed to raise network interfaces
<SporkWitch> Twist: better than unity
<brenster23> should i do ctrl D to continute or emergency mode. computer says see systemct1 status networking.service for details
<brenster23> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> brenster23: YUK .. but did you boot out of emergeny mode into the install ?
<Bashing-om> brenster23: Be aware I do not even want to think of re-installing grub without network ability .
<Twist> hum.
<Twist> This isn't me, but it's a perfect match for what I'm seeing. https://askubuntu.com/questions/876656/hid-touchpad-not-working-but-detected
<brenster23> i am still in emergency mode
<purpleunicorn> Ubuntu froze on me should I shut it down
<brenster23> should i continue booting or fix?
<brenster23> understood bashing-om
<flyback> hexchat won't stop bombing
<flyback> downgrading to 16.04 tomarrow
<flyback> had enough of this garbage
<Bashing-om> brenster23: Let's go into emergency mode and find out what controls networking .
<brenster23> ok
<purpleunicorn> So i shut down Ubuntu and started it back up. My login name came in but I didn’t restart the computer. When I move the cursor the screen blinks. What should I do?
<SporkWitch> flyback: what's wrong with it?
<brenster23> Bashing-om, i took a photo of the page. https://imgur.com/a/Q1cyaZ2
<Bashing-om> brenster23: Nope ^ does not complete . try again .
<brenster23> bashing-om as in reboot?
<brenster23> or just try to boot
<Bashing-om> brenster23: If you have a prompt, we want to know what controls networking .
<brenster23> bashing-om the only prompt i had was systemctl status networking.service for details.
<Bashing-om> brenster23: Sorry, I can not relate to what you say . How about we take another tack and attempt to boot another way ?
<brenster23> sure give me 1 sec i have an diea
<ledeni> Twist, can you give us 'input list | nc termbin.com 9999'
<ledeni> Twist, xinput
<Twist> Give me a minute to boot the thing back up
<purpleunicorn> Why is Ubuntu freezing on me so much
<brenster23> bashing-om what do you want to try?
<purpleunicorn> Why am I being ignored here
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: does machine freeze on windows?
<purpleunicorn> I’m using a Mac so idk Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: 'why' is hard to troubleshoot
<purpleunicorn> I have no clue
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: freezes when? is it repeatable?
<SporkWitch> log output is also nice
<purpleunicorn> It’s been freezing repeatably, yes. Two_Dogs
<Twist> ledeni: http://www.termbin.com/r2hg
<ledeni> Twist,  install 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics'
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: provide a scenario, you ware doing what when you freeze
<Twist> ledeni: I've tried that, but it's a liveUSB stick and the change doesn't seem to have persisted past a reboot.
<Twist> ledeni: is that expected?
<brenster23> bashing-om you there?
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: you on linux ubuntu what?
<purpleunicorn> Ubuntu
<purpleunicorn> I’m starting up Ubuntu and it’s supposed to bring up my login name
<SporkWitch> it would have had to be explicitly configured for persistence, Twist.  does installing synaptics work? if so, then you've solved your problem.  make sure you can solve any others and you'll know you're good to go on a real install
<ledeni> Twist, yes
<Twist> SporkWitch: There was no change in behavior.. I was assuming I'd need to reboot for that driver change to take effect.
<Twist> I ran across this.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1685937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1685937 in linux (Ubuntu) "HID 1018:1006 Touchpad does not work" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Twist> and decided to throw in the towel for the evening
<SporkWitch> very few things on linux require a reboot; usually logging out to the DM is sufficient
<Bashing-om> brenster23: Let's try and boot into single-user mode ( tty1 ) . boot back to grub menu, and this time is the 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameters screen . find the line starting with linux and containing quiet splash. replace quiet splash and all after with the term systemd.unit=multi-user.target . key combo ctl+x to continue to the terminal .
<brenster23> ok give me a sec
<Twist> ledeni / SporkWitch: would you also suggest removing libinput?
<brenster23> Bashing-om so it goes "ro  systemd.unit=multi-user.target .quiet ."
<Twist> okay, interesting.. now touching the pad is generating a few spurious keystrokes
<nikolam> On fresh installed and updated 18.04LTS 64it, I i installed Ubuntu's ZFS and did 'zpool import poolname' (previously it reported it can update pool version).
<Bashing-om> brenster23: Yep ..
<nikolam> After that, I can't boot normally not at all. (It were freezing command line on zpool import)
<brenster23> great
<brenster23> ok i did control x, do i go to cmd or something else
<nikolam> Now it just displays (xubunutu) booting graphics, not giving me the console (Ctrl+Alt+Fn)
<Bashing-om> brenster23: NO000 . we also want the quiet gone too .
<brenster23> good news is i am 95 percent sure i deleted it
<Bashing-om> brenster23: The hope is that you are at a terminal ,, and at this point enter username, and then your password .
<brenster23> bad news is it just tarted booting.
<nikolam> So installing ZFS in Ubuntu and trying to mount older ZFS pool, gave me and unbootable broken system..
<matjam> nikolam: ouch
<matjam> nikolam: have you tried booting to single user mode and blacklisting the zfs module?
<axisys> how do I drag a window to a lower workspace with mouse?
<brenster23> bashing-om got another failed to raise network interface
<nikolam> matjam, I can try that
<Bashing-om> brenster23: expected not to have networking . in this mode "you" control everything. nothing but a terminal and accrss to the system at this point . Are you at a terminal interface now ?
<Bashing-om> access*
<brenster23> i am in emergency mode
<Bashing-om> brenster23: Sheeesshhh ! think'n ,
<brenster21> backk
<brenster21> i am in Emode no options to login Bashing-om
<brenster21> bashing-om do you think i should just cut my losses?
<ledeni> brenster21 did you here about supergrubdisk download iso put on usb boot up and select find your grub--after you boot your system install grub again
<brenster21> ok i will try that
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Depends on how nuch time you can devore to this . we still have yet to even identify what is failing . next is to try in the 'e'change the  ro to ' rw init=/bin/bash ' . ctl+x to boot to terminal .
<brenster21> I do the e on ubuntu right?
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Yes .. same as the forner reolace ,, but thus tine is ro to ' rw init=/bin/bash ' .
<brenster21> ok, well i got a kernal panic
<brenster21> bashing-om if we cant get it working tonight i mught cut my losses reformat and reinstall
<stan7> why this erros in browser? 502 Bad Gateway
<stan7> nginx
<stan7> i had same problem before and i fixed with f5
<stan7> i think it was the cache
<brenster21> stan7 if your hosting the site, i would guess port forward issue
<stan7> but even with f5 i cant fix not
<stan7> so its not my browser is the server?
<stan7> its  a supplier web sites, its not mine
<stan7> but i was trying to look some products
<brenster21> than it is the supplier website being down
<stan7> so the issue is from their server?
<stan7> not my computer?
<brenster21> i believe so post the link to the site so i can see
<brenster21> bashing-om exit code 0x00000007f00 end kernal panic
<ubuntusec> Hi. Are there any guides to tighten the security of an Ubuntu server? I added ssh keys, added firewall buy apart from them, I didn't do anything. What are some changes I can make to improve my security?
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Well ! we know the file system is intact, we know it is not a graphic's driver issue, nor do I think it is a bootloader problem. bout all I can come up with is that the initramfs is corrupted . rebuilding the initramfs will be a rather lenghy thing .
<brenster21> could i install ubuntu on my windows parition and then link it to the file system?
<ubuntusec> but*
<ubuntusec> one stone, two birds
<ubuntusec> lol
<stan7> thanks
 * brenster21 whistles
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Windows file systems are NTFS, ubuntu is ext4. so no can dio ext4 in NTFS .
<SporkWitch> brenster21: you could, but you shouldn't
<brenster21> ok
<SporkWitch> Bashing-om: NTFS r/w support has been fine for something like a decade now; it should be possible, just dumb
<SporkWitch> brenster21: you can set up an entry in /etc/fstab to automount the windows partition so you can access it from linux easily, though
<brenster21> wait sporkwitch do you use sporks to do witchcraft or is your witchcraft the creation of sporks?
<SporkWitch> the former
<Bashing-om> SporkWitch: What we have here is that ubuntu can not boot .
<nikolam> matjam, just listing 'zfs to blacklist module didn't work, I needed to uninstall zfs packages and now I can boot, logged in and running dpkg --configure -a
<brenster21> bashing-om if you dont think it is worth trying to fix i will just reformat the section
<SporkWitch> Bashing-om: i just saw the query about sharing a partition; didn't realize it was part of troubleshooting something else
<matjam> nikolam: usually its a matter of adding the module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Bashing-om> brenster21: That us your call .. I am all for fixing .. but at this point .. I am at rebuilding initramfs .. Will take a full change root from the liveUSB.
<nikolam> matjam, yes, maybe I should add something else, but only 'zfs' to it.
<nikolam> I uninstalled it anyway
<brenster21> what does "I am rebuilding mean?" (i mean time wise 5 hours or 10?)
<brenster21> if you think it can be done then i am up for it
<ubuntusec> Does anyone enable Selinux on their Ubuntu system?
<SporkWitch> while fixing is nice, once you hit the 6 hour mark i find it's generally best to back up /home and start a fresh install, at least on workstations
<SporkWitch> servers are, of course, something different
<matjam> nikolam: have you had a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zfs-linux to see if any of the bugs there match your experience?
<brenster21> this is just plex torrents and znc. nohing that cant be replaced already backed up my torrent progra
<ubuntusec> Anyone of you enable selinux on your Ubuntu?
<matjam> !patience ubuntusec
<SporkWitch> brenster21: i'd just nuke it at that point if having it working is more important than the satisfaction of knowing the root cause
<nikolam> hmm, actually i used 'blacklist' file instead of blacklist.conf. That's the mistake I think and should say 'blacklist xy'
<ubuntusec> matjam: I was modifying my question
<matjam> regardless
<SlidingHorn> !selinux | ubuntusec
<ubottu> ubuntusec: SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<matjam> ubuntusec: I think if you google your question you'll find some good general recommendations. Ubuntu is fairly secure out of the box.
<ubuntusec> Oh
<Bashing-om> brenster21: As you have backups .. you can RE-install and be back up in 30 minutes .
<brenster21> bashing-om i think i am going to do that
<ubuntusec> SlidingHorn: thx
<brenster21> thank you very much for your time and effort
<Bashing-om> brenster21: A vallient effort .. and we can continue, but even now we do not know the root of the faulure .
<brenster21> i feel like you want to continue, but to be frank i am exhausted and i need my server running tomorrow at noon for my cousins birthday sleepover
<Bashing-om> brenster21: The nuclear solution always works :)
<brenster21> true bashing-om is there any way i can thank you for your valient support
<SporkWitch> brenster21: if you have the media on an external drive, you could also install plex on another machine temporarily; i had to do that because this laptop is dying of old age and occasionally the HDD poops itself and ends up read-only lol
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Pass it on down the line - we are all in this together.
<SporkWitch> get it fixed and you can always move it back (though you do lose your custom changes and what's watched info, unless you back up those DBs)
<brenster21> While i do have the media on another machine, my day to day stuff is on it and my wifi card is crap
<ubuntusec> matjam: do you know any features or settings that Ubuntu doesn't enable by default for usability? I want to get maximum security possible but also I am new to this
<brenster21> sporkwitch how do i back up the plex database?
<SporkWitch> brenster21: i've never bothered, you'd have to ask #plex
<Bashing-om> !security | ubuntusec
<ubottu> ubuntusec: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<matjam> ubuntusec: OS security is generally well provided by the defaults. However, you can weaken things easily by not following general guidelines such as installing applications that are insecure or using insecure passwords, etc.
<matjam> ubuntusec: also, obviously, keeping your system up to date is very important.
<SlidingHorn> ubuntusec: maximum security = unplug internet & lock the machine in a closet...security is always going to be a case-by-case situation and a balance between security & usability.
<matjam> ubuntusec: if you want to know what kinds of things that Ubuntu does for security, this is a good read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features
<brenster21> ok thank you sporkwitch, also do i get into sporkmagic?
<matjam> ubuntusec: beyond what the OS provides, it is typically not a good idea to go and make "security hardening" changes to your system without fully understanding what each one does. You will find many guides on the internet that will suggest making certain changes, but I suggest you learn more about the system and how it works before you start implementing any of those changes, as they may leave you with a
<matjam> broken or non-functional system.
<SporkWitch> setting up u2f is pretty easy and offers a nice barrier against remote privilege escalation; unless you're running servers on the machine, there's not a whole lot you need or could really do
<matjam> ubuntusec: You also need to understand that security is also quite dependent on the context the machine is being used in. A desktop system on a private network behind a firewalling NAT gateway is not typically vulnerable to remote exploits, whereas a system running Apache with a PHP application exposed to the Internet would be at higher risk.
<matjam> though it should be noted that Deskop machines are also targetted using other types of exploits
<matjam> which is why you patch your stuff
<ubuntusec> matjam: thanks. I am running a small server that is open to the internet.
<Two_Dogs> matjam: what if i airgap it and chickenwire it?
<matjam> ubuntusec: so, personal recommendation, from someone who does that a lot. a) only use SSH key authentation. b) don't listen on any ports other than what your app requires. c) keep your app updated. If its something like Wordpress, thats vital.
<matjam> ubuntusec: what is the server doing? Hosting a website?
<Draegon> I'm running a dual monitor system, and I want to tie the graphics tablet to only one monitor, and stop any circles coming out as egg shaped. Is there any way to do this? I'm running Ubuntu 16.04
<SporkWitch> lol wordpress; may as well hang a "hack this box" sign on it
<matjam> (ubuntusec: ie, disable password authentication in sshd_config)
<matjam> SporkWitch: indeed
<matjam> I run wordpress, in a vm, on the server, so if it ever gets hacked the damage is contained. Probably should run it in docker these days.
<ubuntusec> matjam: yeah, I added ssh keys and disabled password authentication.
<matjam> docker, in a vm, on a RO OS
<nikolam> matjam, Thanks for pointing to the zfs bug list, I think it's something new, it says"[ 40.811792] VERIFY3(0 == remove_reference(hdr,  ((void *)0), tag)) failed (0 = 0)  [ 40.811856] PANIC at arc.c:3084:arc_buf_destroy()
<matjam> nikolam: yikes. Did you do take a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<matjam> there's a lot of useful information on how to collect all the information required to help the maintainer track down the bug
<matjam> (though, that err message is pretty clear lol)
<nikolam> matjam, ok, seems like I would need to report it.
<matjam> nikolam: I think you should, sounds serious
<nikolam> I previously had an 17.10>18.04 updated systema and zfs worked just fine importing newer zfs pool. This is fresh 18.4 install and importing an older ZFS pool. Ok, I will, thanks matjam
<matjam> nikolam: thank you for reporting the bug!
<brenster21> thank you for your help
<linux_noobian> anyone else have tracker-miner-fs installed on 18.04? i read it wasn't installed by default but it is on mine and eats up cpu
<SlidingHorn> !info tracker-miner-fs
<ubottu> tracker-miner-fs (source: tracker-miners): metadata database, indexer and search tool - filesystem indexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-1 (bionic), package size 72 kB, installed size 269 kB
<SlidingHorn> linux_noobian: you can always    sudo apt remove tracker-miner-fs
<matjam> linux_noobian: its running on mine, and uses no cpu for me
<linux_noobian> SlidingHorn: ok, wasn't sure if i'd break something
<linux_noobian> matjam: it's not now but it was and i noticed it really slowed me down when steam was loading a game from my ntfs partition. i assume it was wanting to index it?
<matjam> possibly, I wonder if there is a way to make it ignore a particular filesystem path
<matjam> https://together.jolla.com/question/5935/how-to-blacklist-directories-from-being-indexed-by-tracker/
<matjam> a bit of an old answer but might be on the right track
<matjam> I dunno, I tend to disable indexing things in any OS when its invasive
<matjam> would be annoyed if it started indexing my company's massive smb server
<matjam> over my vpn
<SporkWitch> can't see why something like that would have defaults that index remote paths
<matjam> nah it wouldn't
<linux_noobian> matjam: i don't have a tracker config there. supposedly there was a gui option but it's not in the repos anymore
<matjam> gsettings get org.freedesktop.Tracker.Miner.Files ignored-directories
<matjam> gsettings set org.freedesktop.Tracker.Miner.Files ignored-directories "['po', 'CVS', 'core-dumps', 'lost+found', '/my/excluded/directory']"
<matjam> works for me
<linux_noobian> matjam: realized i have dconf editor installed. i see relevant settings. thanks
<matjam> linux_noobian: no worries
<matjam> linux_noobian: I'd file a bug; I don't know if thats desirable behaviour. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<linux_noobian> i am a linux noob so rather not. there might be something i did wrong somewhere. though i did find a bug with nautilus, back button doesn't work in list view. not sure if it's intended or not because pcmanfm also does the same thing
<Draegon> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 on a dual monitor system, kernel version is 4.4.0-124-generic, and the system is updated every day (when updates available). I want to tie my graphics tablet to only one monitor. It is a standard tablet connected via USB cable (no onboard OS), Ugee HK 1060Pro, comparible stats to Ugee M708 on Digimend GitHub. Is there any way to do this?
<matjam> linux_noobian: maybe a feature request: provide a UI for managing indexing settings :-)
<linux_noobian> matjam: there is/was one in the repos but i guess not anymore. users having too many options (control) seems against Gnome philosophy
<matjam> Draegon: something like https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multi-pointer_X but it doesn't look like the feature is complete yet.
<matjam> linux_noobian: yeah I noticed. I feel like less control is ok as long as the defaults are sane.
<matjam> I don't know if scanning everything on your ntfs partition is sane.
<linux_noobian> i agree but finding a file manager with sane defaults... is such a thing even possible?
<linux_noobian> pcmanfm seems great but it kind of lacks where nautilus picks up
<linux_noobian> i tried those two. any other good ones? tried dolphin on kde, works well but it's discouraged to use kde apps on gnome, right? or there's possible incompatibilities?
<matjam> nah You can them either which way
<matjam> *run
<matjam> of course if your kda app is looking for kde specific features it might not find them
<matjam> and you can end up with a bunch of kde stuff running because you loaded a kde app :P
<matjam> backend daemons etc
<matjam> I dunno
<matjam> I've never had a real problem, I used to use a kde C IDE a lot back in the day
<linux_noobian> proper full url in address bar would be great as well as more context menu creation. trying to get peazip context menu entries in nautilus and it didn't work
<Two_Dogs> linux_noobian: there is no reason why a kde app cant be used on gnone other than graphics glitch, and qt5ct fixes that
<linux_noobian> nvm on the scripts, got it to work
<Draegon> matjam: Thanks for the link. I've saved it for reference. While reading it (trying to understand what it means), it says it allows multiple mouse cursors each with it's own keyboard focus. What does that mean in comparison to what I'm trying to do?
<linux_noobian> yeah, i installed qt5ct and played around with make color themes
<matjam> Draegon: well you need X to recognise each input device separately and give you a separate cursor, I think, and maybe whatever application you use needs to support that
<matjam> Draegon: seems unlikely to be honest
<matjam> (I don't use tablets, so I don't know)
<Draegon> Is there no real support for tablets in ubuntu?
<matjam> not what I said
<matjam> I said, handling it as two separate devices is probably not going to work
<matjam> but I dont know
<matjam> plug them in and find out
<Draegon> I'm just wondering, because I was reading the github page for Digimend, it hasn't been updated since 2015.
<matjam> Draegon: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/wacom.html
<matjam> thats wacom specific but it might apply to all tablets.
<matjam> or you might need something special to make your tablet look like a wacom
<matjam> or you might need some special tool to make your tablet work at all
<matjam> plug it in, and see if it works
<linux_noobian> anyone use guake or something like that? is it stable? i tried it once and the overlay seemed to interfere with my game but i'd love if something like this was stable
<Draegon> Thanks for the link. I have looked at the Wacom Tablet setting in System Settings, just says no tablet detected.
<matjam> doesn't look like the Ugee is supported out of the box
<matjam> you probably need to contact the manufacturer
<matjam> and ask about linux support
<Draegon> I have connected it, it "works", however the main problems, any circle/angle comes out more of an egg shape rather than circular, there is no pen pressure being detected, and the hot keys don't work.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: look at the output of> journalctl --dmesg --pri=3 ## any hints?
<Draegon> matjam: I have, that was my first port of call, they offer no support at all for linux.
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: is that a Terminal command?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: via terminal, yes, look at the output of> journalctl --dmesg --pri=3 ## any hints?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: also, archwiki has a good wiki on tablets if you dont find help in ubuntu-wiki
<matjam> Draegon: the kernel drivers for your tablet might already be in the kernel, they just might need some coaxing to work properly. Have you looked at http://digimend.github.io/support/
<matjam> Draegon: specifically the xf86-input-wacom stuff
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: I have looked at some parts of Digimend, just looking for my previous notes.
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: I have tried that page before, when I was running Ubuntu 14.04 It did manage to re-map 2 of the 8 hot keys, but nothing else. I have looked at the commands, and the details on the page, it's dealing with Wacom and Waltop tablets/drivers.
<Draegon> Using "lsusb" and "sinput list" my tablet is listed as "UC-LOIC TABLET 1060". I'm not sure how to edit the file it refers to, to make it work with mine.
<matjam> Draegon: Suggest you post to https://github.com/DIGImend/digimend-kernel-drivers/issues as I don't think anyone here has experience with tablets and it looks like you need specific help with your specific hardware.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: lots of google hits https://goo.gl/vhRGuX
<matjam> Draegon: https://github.com/DIGImend/digimend-kernel-drivers/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aissue++1060+ shows a bunch of issues raised that might be relevant to you
<Draegon> OK. Thank you. I'll make a post there, and check out the google links.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: share the output of 'lsusb' via pastebin
<Draegon> Two_Dogs, you mean when I make the post on Github?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: no, i mean here
<Draegon> ok.
<Draegon> I can't access my pastebin account for the moment, however, https://gist.github.com/CelticDraegon/91e02feec6a7e19ff448fbe373a34ce1
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: gist is fine
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: Also, you asked about the output from journalctl, that was https://gist.github.com/CelticDraegon/f4a3fc66a885dc82ecd3e8a977161f66
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: are you using the digimend driver?
<Draegon> I haven't installed any other driver, other than what was shipped with Ubuntu 16.04.
<Draegon> I didn't want to install something, if it won't work
<Two_Dogs> 5543:0081 <-- that is the chip-id for your tablet Draegon , digimend github tablet page shows that id and says to install their driver, i would heed their advice
<matjam> Two_Dogs: I think the kernel mainline has the drivers installed, it just needs the right configuration
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: share output of 'lsmod | grep -i hid' via gist
<matjam> Two_Dogs: /lib/modules/4.15.0-20-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-uclogic.ko
<Two_Dogs> matjam: thats the one i was seeing too, great, that part is done, Draegon
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: https://gist.github.com/CelticDraegon/bd8be593410f50da62e684ea41df90c0
<copper_> is it possible to know if anyone pinging me?
<matjam> copper_: wireshark / tshark
<matjam> copper_: but if your machine is behind a NAT gateway, the NAT gateway will be responding to ping, not your machine.
<matjam> (most people are behind a NAT gateway)
<copper_> Nat gatewaY?
<copper_> NAT
<matjam> your ISP router/cable modem/etc
<copper_> i see.
<matjam> the thing you plug into to get internet access
<matjam> it's the thing with the public IP address assigned
<matjam> usually
<fishcooker> what happen with my sdb1... is that failed or...? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/92DMgHXF/my%20raid1
<matjam> fishcooker: looks like your mirror is missing a drive
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: i dont see the module loaded, matjam shouldnt the module show on lsmod?
<fishcooker> matjam: is my /dev/sdb ok ... how to troubleshoot it?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: what kernel you using?
<copper_> matjam,can you help me providing tips for closing all of the protocol ?
<matjam> Two_Dogs: so sometimes what happens is the device IDs get used by two vendors, and udev decides to load the wrong driver or nothing at all
<fishcooker> Draegon: 3.13.0-115-generic
<matjam> copper_: sorry, we can't support configuration of your ISP modem. But unless you've opened ports manually, it's probably fine.
<Draegon> fishcooker: ???
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: what kernel you using?
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: 4.4.0-124-generic
<copper_> matjam,firewall?
<matjam> did you do a lsusb yet draegon?
<matjam> copper_: what about it?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: what version of ubuntu?
<Draegon> 16.04
<matjam> oh
<copper_> -to close my ports...,matjam
<matjam> copper_: look at your router configuration. Again, we don't support your router.
<matjam> (and you probably don't need to do anything as they are closed by default)
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: install the driver from the github page as i previously shared, you dont have the driver now installed
<matjam> yeah, thought he was running 18.04
<matjam> lol
<Two_Dogs> yeah
<copper_> thnx for ur co-operation!,matjam
<matjam> is the kernel backported yet
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: any reason you cant upgrade to current ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> might want to wait for 18.4.1
<matjam> depends how desperate he is to get the tablet working
<Draegon> Theoretically, no. Is 18.04 automatically supporting tablets?
<cfhowlett> wait --- TABLET
<Two_Dogs> matjam: the kernel you mentioned is the first instance of the module being introduced?
<matjam> input device
<cfhowlett> so ubuntu-touch?
<matjam> no
<matjam> graphics tablet
<matjam> like a wacom
<cfhowlett> ahhhhh
<matjam> Two_Dogs: Its the kernel I'm running, it has the module
<Two_Dogs> matjam: ok
<matjam> Draegon: can you do an lsusb?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: via terminal> locate hid-uclogic ## get hit?
<Draegon> matjam: https://gist.github.com/CelticDraegon/91e02feec6a7e19ff448fbe373a34ce1
<Draegon> Two_dogs: yes, 3 lines, you want another gist of the output?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: sure
<matjam> Two_Dogs: https://github.com/DIGImend/digimend-kernel-drivers/issues/79
<matjam> Two_Dogs: grep for 5543:0081
<Two_Dogs> matjam: where?
<Two_Dogs> its in lsusb
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: https://gist.github.com/CelticDraegon/99f5e36a1b697ca65b99b8e7e3711500
<matjam> scroll down, near the bottom, dude gets it working
<matjam> and he's running 16.04
<Two_Dogs> matjam: yeah, but that was after the modules were loaded
<matjam> he built the driver from source
<matjam> right
<Two_Dogs> aint loaded now
<matjam> right
<Two_Dogs> i looked
<matjam> so maybe if he does what that dude did. will work
<Two_Dogs> like install driver ala github?
<matjam> yah
<Two_Dogs> si
<matjam> shame dude did not paste working config
<matjam> but I think you can construct it from the comments
<Two_Dogs> there is a ref to #26 and its spelled out there
<matjam> I asked him to post his config, in case we don't get it working
<matjam> oh, good.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: share /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: so i understand, you attached the tablet, and have not added any package what so ever other than the default installed system packages, yes?
<Draegon> I have installed some software.
<Two_Dogs> some?
<Draegon> I'm looking for the file you just asked.
<Two_Dogs> like wacom?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: do> gist-paste -s /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Draegon> Krita, Variety (wallpaper changer), Geany, OBS, XnView
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: ok
<UDworker> Hi, anyone can install docker-ce on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<UDworker> from deb [arch=amd64] https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu bionic stable
<matjam> UDworker: I see no packages in https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/dists/bionic/pool/stable/amd64/
<matjam> so you'd need to use edge, or nightly or test.
<UDworker> Erf ok thanks
<Draegon> https://gist.github.com/CelticDraegon/3f87e3ed8f472ff3e5887e3666ce32f5
<darthrocker> i have an external hdd that will show up using lsusb but not lsblk
<darthrocker> not fdisk -l
<matjam> Two_Dogs: so its loading the driver, just probably needs some config
<sliddis> My network icon is gone, aswell as my wireless icon in the top right menu. Anybody else seen this? https://imgur.com/a/5jKnc3A
<matjam> sliddis: yes, when installing icon packs
<sliddis> The wireless menu entry is missing
<sliddis> not just icon
<matjam> sliddis: I've also seen that when I've messed around with /etc/network/interfaces and configured manual stuff
<Two_Dogs> matjam: loading evdev driver
<matjam> network-manager goes "oh, fine, do it yourself"
<darthrocker> what other commands can i use to try to get it to mount?
<matjam> darthrocker: is the disk being assigned a /dev/sdX device when you look at dmesg
<darthrocker> negative
<matjam> sounds bad then
<matjam> I know of no fu to fix that
<matjam> bad cable or bad drive
<matjam> maybe a bad port
<matjam> could be a bad enclosure
<matjam> had an enclosure fail once
<darthrocker> https://pastebin.com/6MxYS2vc
<matjam> darthrocker: yeah that looks bad, the resets and the timeouts
<matjam> looks like it's detecting the drive it just can't communicate with it fully
<darthrocker> ok
<darthrocker> thnx
<matjam> smartctl might tell you more
<sliddis> matjam: yeah removing my manually static config in network and restarting nnetwork manager made the network entry work correctly. the wifi menu entry is still missing though
<matjam> sliddis: might need a reboot
<darthrocker> sliddis can i ask a dumb question? have you tried nmcli ?
<sliddis> darthrocker: i dont know what nmcli is
<voiter> how can i create a new file in the file manager when there is no white space left to right-click?
<voiter> uhm, well, how can i create a new file at all
<sliddis> voiter: permissions? :)
<darthrocker> sliddis nm(NetworkManager)cli(CommandLineInteface)
<sliddis> darthrocker: no I havent tried that. What did you think of?
<alkisg> Hi, could someone on 18.04/firefox 60.0, check if https://paste.debian.net/ shows "invalid certificate"? I.e. if it's a general problem in Ubuntu/Firefox or if it's just me?
<darthrocker> if your using wifi ... it would be somethign like "sudo nmcli d connect <essid> <password> <interface>
<darthrocker> thats all i use
<sliddis> darthrocker: ok, im not intrested in using that. The settings app shows both network and wireless properly though
<darthrocker> ok
<matjam> alkisg: looks ok to me
<alkisg> matjam: thanks, I think it's related to an expired alioth certificate that I have from debian...
<carpediembaby> Hello, I am trying to setup hibernate on 18.04 but need some help. systemctl hibernate gives: "Failed to hibernate system via logind: Sleep verb not supported". And "cat /sys/power/disk" gives "shutdown reboot suspend test_resume"
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg :p
<matjam> alkisg: both firefox, chrome is ok.
<zzw> hi
<carpediembaby> and sudo swapon -s gives "/swapfile                              	file    	2097148	0	-2"
<matjam> alkisg: https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=paste.debian.net&s=2a01%3a4f8%3a130%3a53c9%3a0%3a0%3a0%3a2&latest
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje! :)
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: My apologies, I'm not finding this easy. I lost the url, finally found it. Have downloaded the 2 files, 1 is .deb the other is .tar.gz Do you need to be installed, unpacked, or something else? Also, the page says: Before upgrading, remove the old driver version by executing "sudo make uninstall" from the source tree of that driver.
<matjam> i'm heading to bed. Good night folks. Good luck Draegon Two_Dogs
<oerheks> not bad, platz.
<Draegon> matjam: Thanks for you help & have a good night.
<ghost2911> Hello people. What is the best and fast way to create a multiboot usb stick with multiple OSs like linux, windowses, also Proxmox. thanks
<jcdutton> ghost2911, just use a image that already does it.
<lotuspsychje> ghost2911: multisystem i used in the past
<pityhero12345> exit
<oerheks> https://www.pendrivelinux.com/#USB-Creators
<oerheks> many tools to do so,.. but with windows.. not sure you can
<ghost2911> thanks lotuspsychje, I'll give a try to multisystem
<lotuspsychje> ghost2911: i like the idea of jcdutton aswell, alot of AOI multi iso's out there with collection of Os
<jcdutton> You can get boot usb to windows, normally the pre-install environment only though. Not a complete windows
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: are you still around?
<ghi> how to get the second to the maximum number from a set?
<jcdutton> ghi, can't you work that out yourself?
<confluency> ghi: that doesn't sound like an Ubuntu support question.
<ghi> oh sorry wrong channel
<john_rambo> How do I check SSD health ? Never done this before
<mancman3> john_rambo: open disk, then press ctrl && S for smart
<jcdutton> john_rambo, smartctl -a /dev/sda    < sda being the disk
<john_rambo> mancman3, Is my disk okay ? https://ibb.co/kankgJ
<munki> john_rambo: your disk is fine :>
<mancman3> john_rambo: it is ok for now, just make sure to keep backing up important stuff
<john_rambo> jcdutton, https://paste2.org/J6CZH69n
<john_rambo> munki, Okay/Thanks
<john_rambo> mancman3, why do you say that ? Is there any indication of failure ?
<mancman3> It is always good practice to backup important stuff. hardware failure can happen at any time.
<jcdutton> john_rambo, looks ok to me, what problems do you have with it?
<john_rambo> jcdutton, No problem ... Just checking in advance
<john_rambo> Okay ... Thanks to all
<Lachezar> Hey all. Upgraded to Xubuntu 18.04 yesterday. Firefox does not start: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HM68nQBWzP/
<Lachezar> Please advise!
<Lachezar> Running "firefox --no-remote" seems to disable the DBus integration and it runs fine.
<Lachezar> Fine = Runs, but no integration with OS or other applications.
<lifeboy> Ubuntu 18.04: Installed only openjdk-8-jre and icedtea-8-plugin, yet I persistently get "Unsupported major.minor version 51.0".  Anyone else that expereinces this?
<lifeboy> More importantly, is this a bug or how can I fix this?  I have tried a lot of options, installed all available version of OpenJDK, but no difference
<munki> Lachezar: tried reinstalling firefox ?
<Lachezar> munki: Like how? "apt-get purge" + "apt-get install"?
<munki> Lachezar: apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<Lachezar> munki: No change whatsoever.
<Lachezar> Starting Firefox in safe mode also crashes with the same error.
<ledeni> lifeboy, did you try sudo update-alternatives --config java to set version
<longword> Does your Firefox say it's 51.0?
<eraserpe1cil> hi
<longword> It ought to be 59.x
<Lachezar> Firefox is 60.0 (64-битово издание)
<ledeni> lifeboy,  try-->sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Lachezar> Firefox package version: 60.0+build2-0ubuntu1
<Lachezar> Hm. Running firefox with '--profile /tmp/blank-directory' works, but not with any existing profiles. This is scary.
<lifeboy> ledeni, yes, I did, but it shows only java-8-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java installed
<Lachezar> lifeboy: From the console: java -version shows what?
<jcdutton> lifeboy, that means that the java app was compiled for a different version of java
<Lachezar> lifeboy: Check if you haev a JAVA_HOME environment set: echo $JAVA_HOME
<lifeboy> openjdk version "1.8.0_171"
<longword> Lach, filesystem permissions on or within your home directory maybe?
<lifeboy> jcdutton, yes, I realise that, but if I have only openjdk-8-jre installed with icedtea-8, then I should not get that error
<Lachezar> longword: Can't find any problems with those. All files/directories in the profile are mine and haev u+rw
<lifeboy> Lachezar, not I don't have $JAVA_HOME.
<lifeboy> Lachezar, I have never need to set this, since Ubuntu 14.04 or earlier, suddenly in 18.04 I get this error.
<Lachezar> lifeboy: Yes, I can see that being frustrating, but th eissue might be completely different. What are you trying to run, and how do you run it?
<Lachezar> OK. Weirdness just got real. "firefox" crashes, but "firefox --profile /home/lachezar/.mozilla/firefox/ProfileDirectory" works.
<lifeboy> Lachezar, I try to run remote server consoles.  Sun, Super Micro and HP servers.  They launch in either FF or Palemoon (for older Sun ILOMs).
<Lachezar> lifeboy: Oh. An Applet in Firefox?!?!
<lifeboy> I can also save the file and then run "javaws launch.jnlp"
<ora> hello, I have ubuntu 18 , and my system in init system mount /dev/sdc2  in /media/ora/CONTENT how to change because my sistem when init mount /dev/sdc2 in(for example) /media/dank . I know to unmount and mount but what file need to modify for init mount in I want?
<Lachezar> lifeboy: Java Web Start has different JVM settings.
<Lachezar> ora: man fstab
<lifeboy> Lachezar, I'm just testing javaws for now with "javaws -console", but I can't even launch that.
<Lachezar> lifeboy: It's part of the icedtea packages
<Lachezar> lifeboy: Do you have 'itweb-settings' in .../openjdk.../bin?
<ghost2911> lotuspsychje, I setup multisystem. Sometimes with some images (ISO) I cannot add them to my multiboot usb, it says ERROR ISO not supported for now, for ex RHEL-server-dvd.iso
<ghost2911> the same for proxmox (4 and 5). but Ubuntu server for ex or gparted was fine
<Lachezar> Hm. My problem with Firefox might be that my profile's name is not in Latin letters.
<Lachezar> Hm. Seems like it: "firefox -P 'Моят Профил'" crashes, while "firefox -P 'My Profile'" works.
<oerheks> ghost2911, ask in the redhat channel?
<oerheks> not really an ubuntu issue, is it?
<lifeboy> Lachezar, I just deleted some files by accident I should not have.  Once I have ti all back, I'll report back
<Lachezar> lifeboy: Condolences.
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: Are you here? I installed the driver. Absolute nothing. The light on the tablet recognises the pen being used. Nothing on screen, buttons don't work, the pen don't work, nothing.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: installed how?
<Draegon> Clicked the .deb file, Ubuntu Software opened, and installed
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: you saying you have less capability than before install?
<Draegon> Exactly.
<Two_Dogs> what file exactly was installed?
<Draegon> digimend-dkms_6_all.deb
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: share the content of /var/log/apt/term.log
<bipul> How to check the public and private key integrity? Since I have lot of keys, And i am not sure which  private key matches it's public key?
<oerheks> something about digiment issues are fixed in the v7 release, https://github.com/DIGImend/digimend-kernel-drivers/issues/86 > Add support for building with v4.4 and newer kernels.
<oerheks> https://github.com/DIGImend/digimend-kernel-drivers/releases/tag/v7
<kiriuha1> hello
<kiriuha1> ?
<kiriuha1> htop
<TomyWork> Command not found.
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: ttps://gist.github.com/CelticDraegon/314b4cd0241b9f5df4acbc91c22f48db
<kiriuha1> Command not found
<lifeboy> Lachezar, nothing too serious.  I just deleted everything in /usr/lib/jvm/, which I didn't really want to do, but I reinstalled openjdk-8-jre and icedtea and java-common.  Now I see residue of jrel.6.0.0_21.
<lifeboy> when I run javaws -console
<oerheks> kiriuha1, i am sure that is not the whole error, is says something about you should installing htop, no?
<kiriuha1> <--
<lifeboy> Your custom JRE /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.6.0_21 read from deployment.properties under key deployment.jre.dir as /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.6.0_21 is not valid.
<kiriuha1> -->
<kiriuha1> -->
<kiriuha1> <--
<Lachezar> lifeboy: There's your problem :)
<troozers> Hi all, I think I *may* have messed up group permissions when I modified groups for myself.  I thought I had put everything back but I am getting a "permission denied" when inserting a usb disk.  My Ubuntu 18.04 system can't create the /media/username folder
<troozers> what am i missing?
<oerheks> java 1.6 .. wow, that is old, ask for an update
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: you installed via dpkg -i ?
<Lachezar> lifeboy: Open the Java WS configuration and remove the stale JVM.
<lifeboy> oerheks, I recall I needed to install that because the java devs ignore that that there are old apps that need to run and can't be practically updated.  Like sun-ilom remote console for example
<Draegon> not via terminal, just double clicking, it loaded and ran in Ubuntu Software
<kiriuha1> has joined #ubuntu
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: share output of> lsmod | grep -i hid
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: ok, install via gdebi
<jcdutton> Draegon, what sort of device are you having problems with. Is it a USB device?
<lifeboy> Lachezar, hehe, if it was that simple I'd have done it long ago.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: see oerheks comments?
<kiriuha1> deltree c:\
<kiriuha1> you
<Draegon> Yes. I see it. The output u wanted. https://gist.github.com/CelticDraegon/fff367497bf2e687e24e5307d7e5c0e8
<oerheks> !ot > kiriuha1
<ubottu> kiriuha1, please see my private message
<Draegon> jcdutton: Yes, USB graphics tablet (no onboard os, basic tablet)
<kiriuha1> nkt
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: share /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kiriuha1> installed linux mint
<Draegon> https://gist.github.com/CelticDraegon/8b9e9cc2bff5a019dd4cc57a86429fd7
<Lachezar> lifeboy: the itweb-settings should be what you need.
<Lachezar> lifeboy: Also. You *migh* just remove ~/.java/deployment/deployment.properties or even ~/.java/deployment, or even ~/.java *AFTER* *BACKUP*
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: i am blind or the tablet is not mentioned on xorg log
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: yet the module now appears in lsmod
<Draegon> Do u still want me to install with gdebi ?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: share output of 'lsusb'
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: no, you did install the deb via click, yes?
<Draegon> yes
<Two_Dogs> ok
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: share output of 'lsusb'
<Draegon> output https://gist.github.com/CelticDraegon/aa78e74f1803369d8a3c537dc68a3531
<fddsafsd> hi I'm getting this
<fddsafsd> Err:9 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release
<fddsafsd>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
<fddsafsd> any help ?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: since the install have you rebooted?
<Draegon> yes
<fddsafsd> sudo do-release-upgrade
<fddsafsd> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<fddsafsd> No new release found.   (even though I'm on 17.04)
<oerheks> fddsafsd, good
<oerheks> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<oerheks> time to do the !eolupgrade trick
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: the tablet is not mentioned on xorg log, why i dont know, use synaptic to remove all the deb you installed, search for the name without '.deb'
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: then check that dkms does not show the module using> dkms status
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: then install the v7 deb, i dont know where else to go with this, i have never had to troubleshoot a tablet of my own
<Draegon> Mark for removal or complete removal ?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: complete removal
<Draegon> dkms status, in terminal, or synaptic?
<lifeboy> Lachezar, I have now been able run "javaws -viewer" and although the config complains about non-existent java6, it proceeds to run with openjdk-8
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: terminal
<Draegon> nothing, no output, it just jumps straight to another flashing cursor, is that what it is supposed to do?
<lifeboy> Lachezar, ~/.java/deployment/deployment.properties does not exist
<lifeboy> ah, but /home/roland/.config/icedtea-web/deployment.properties does exist
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: ok, reboot, then try v7, you tried asking in #wacom channel?
<fddsafsd> man I updated the source.list for archived EOL list like you've provided in that link
<Draegon> Not yet.
<mohan43u> I need help, I need to know how ubuntu sets org.gnome.desktop.interface.gtk-theme='Ambiance'?
<fddsafsd> and I did "sudo apt update, upgrade and do-dist-upgrade
<Draegon> Just about to download the v7 file
<fddsafsd> and it still says there's no dist upgrade
<fddsafsd> I can't get rid of 17.04
<fddsafsd> do-release-upgrade says No new release found
<lifeboy> While I'm here then: How can I force old .jnlp apps to run with Java 8, 9 or 11?
<jcdutton> lifeboy, can you re-compile them?
<lifeboy> jcdutton, the apps?
<jcdutton> yes
<Draegon> Same as previous, a .deb & .tar.gz any preference to which download and install ?
<lifeboy> Like I said before, they are remote consoles on servers...
<lifeboy> Oracle's bastard way of forcing sales of new servers is to refuse update to them...
<mohan43u> there is no files inside /etc/dconf/user.d/ /usr/share/dconf/user.d/ or .conf/dconf/user.d/ but still ubuntu is able to override gtk-theme from 'Advaitha' to 'Ambviance'. how?
<fddsafsd> holy shit ok I had to add the bionic archive source lists as well
<fddsafsd> why isnt anybody mentioning thi s
<lifeboy> jcdutton, so it's safe to assume they can't be re-compiled.
<fddsafsd> ok it still says theres no new release
<fddsafsd> what's going on
<jcdutton> lifeboy, arn't they just xml files, you can edit
<fddsafsd> ok I had to upgrade it as well.... wow 1 gb
<fddsafsd> damn son
<fddsafsd> I'm helping myself
<GenZai> I'm stuck during the upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04   https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/668752
<mohan43u> the default valie for gtk-them in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.desktop.interface.gschema.xml file is 'Adwaitha' but when I run gsettings, it shows gtk-theme as 'Ambviance'
<GenZai> It says "The upgrade will continue but the 'menu' package may not be in a working state" But it doesn't continue ;(
<fddsafsd> damn GenZai thats a sad part to get stuck at
<fddsafsd> you might even have to format your pc
<fddsafsd> after that file corruption, cause youre forced to reset it there
<jcdutton> GenZai, The upgrade to 18.04 seems to break for quite a few people.
<fddsafsd> it broke many men
<jcdutton> I have a command that fixes a broken upgrade.
<fddsafsd> it's like climbing K2
<fddsafsd> or everest
<fddsafsd> you better have balls of steel if you want to upgrade to 18.04
<oerheks> says the dude that didn't read the eolupgrade trick carefull ..
<oerheks> LoLz
<jcdutton> GenZai, If the upgrade fails, do not reboot.
<GenZai> jcdutton, yep thanks for the advice
<jcdutton> GenZai, Have you posted the output they are asking for in that ticket?
<fddsafsd> keep an ubuntu image pendrive next to you in case things go further south
<GenZai> i've posted my apt-cache policy menu thing
<GenZai> you thing I can run a sudo apt-get upgrade simultaneously ?
<fddsafsd> I really think sooner or later you'll end up smearing shit
<jcdutton> GenZai, what about the apt-get update, apt-get upgrade ?
<jcdutton> GenZai, Has it finished the upgrade process? I.e. stopped somewhere
<GenZai> Reading package lists... Done
<GenZai> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<GenZai> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<fddsafsd> sudo rm the lock file
<GenZai> Nope it hasn't finished
<fddsafsd> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<jcdutton> GenZai, leave it going then
<jcdutton> don't remove the lock file yet.
<fddsafsd> omg my upgrade is almost complete I better backup my files
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<fddsafsd> there's a distrubance in the force, things will go wrong
<oerheks> <GenZai> you thing I can run a sudo apt-get upgrade simultaneously ? *No*, just use one instance to apt
<lifeboy> jcdutton, they are xml files, but can they be uploaded to the server ILOM, so next time they will be correct when needed? Also, I have no idea what the edit in them...
<GenZai> I can't make screenshots anymore ;( Image type 'png' is not supported
<PCatinean> how can I replce newline with sed -i?
<PCatinean> it seems \n does not work
<fddsafsd> Am I doing the right thing by including "bionic" archive URLs in sources.list and doing the update && upgrade && dist-upgrade && update-manager-core && do-release-upgrade ?
<fddsafsd> after including the bionic urls in sources ?
<jcdutton> fddsafsd, what are you doing?
<fddsafsd> I'm upgrading from 17.04 to 18.04
<jcdutton> Leave the sources.list at 17.04. I.e. no bionic
<fddsafsd> damn
<fddsafsd> I already installed all the 700mb full packages
<oerheks> fddsafsd, no, you should use old-releases LoLz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Update_sources.list
<fddsafsd> damn
<fddsafsd> what am I going to do now
<oerheks> good luck, i hope you have an USB ready
<fddsafsd> LOL shit
<jcdutton> fddsafsd, what instructions were you following?
<fddsafsd> I was listening to the voice inside my head
<jcdutton> all you had to do was "do-release-upgrade -d"
<fddsafsd> it didnt work !
<jcdutton> with the "-d" ?
<fddsafsd> it keeps saying there's no new releas e
<fddsafsd> yes
<jcdutton> Ok, install "upgrade-system"
<jcdutton> set your sources.list to bionic and run it.
<kiriuha1> m4v
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: The resolution is still warped egg-like, and dual monitored.
<Draegon> However, brush sensitivity works beautifully.
<GenZai> jcdutton, I'm stuck here https://imgur.com/J7vySzn . When I click on close, it instantly reopens the error, and the upgrade doesn't advance. So I'm basically stuck :)
<oerheks> jcdutton, i was just saying that is the wrong way..
<kiriuha1> ll
<oerheks> lolz
<fddsafsd> jcdutton: run what ? upgrade system ? after setting bionic to sources list ?
<kiriuha1> lolz
<fddsafsd> ok doing that
<fddsafsd> already
<kiriuha1> ok
<fddsafsd> thanks
<oerheks> please ruin his system..and ignore good advise
<kiriuha1> deltet c:\windows\system32
<oerheks> kiriuha1, stop that, thanks
<kiriuha1> g
<kiriuha1> fgf
<kiriuha1> gfg
<kiriuha1> hi
<kiriuha1> lol
<jcdutton> oerheks, does one have to go through all that just to get from 17.10 to 18.04  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Update_sources.list
<fddsafsd> this is beautiful. The install got stuck for me too, in the middle of upgrade
<fddsafsd> when creating symlinks for wpa supp
<fddsafsd> ridiculous
<oerheks> jcdutton, he wants to upgrade 17.04 .. an EOL release.. so yes
<BluesKaj> fddsafsd, did you upgrade your existing packages first?
<BluesKaj> and dump any ppas
<fddsafsd> killed the gnome terminal
<fddsafsd> now any apt command doesn't respond with anything
<fddsafsd> it's just blank, stuck
<fddsafsd> upgrading the packages got stuck, I didn't even make it to distro upgrade yet
<Draegon> oerheks: thanks for that link earlier. worked a treat on reboot.
<GenZai> fddsafsd, seems like you are in a worse situation than me
<BluesKaj> fddsafsd, what did you think would happen if you kill the terminal in the middle of an upgrade to a new ubunru version
<fddsafsd> now sudo pkill apt is also stuck !
<fddsafsd> what the fuck
<fddsafsd> even pkill is stuck now
<BluesKaj> !language , fddsafsd
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fddsafsd> and I can't ctrl-c the pkill cmd
<oerheks> Draegon, digiment?
<fddsafsd> help pls
<Draegon> yes.
<jcdutton> fddsafsd, what commands did you type?
<mgedmin> that sounds like a hardware problem?  (or a stuck network filesystem)
<oerheks> Draegon, nice, have fun!
<fddsafsd> sudo pkill apt
<fddsafsd> it's not responding
<fddsafsd> and I can't Ctrl-C it
<BluesKaj> reboot
<jcdutton> why are you trying to kill it?
<fddsafsd> no I'm scared of a reboot at this stage
<fddsafsd> because apt was stuck
<Draegon> I still need to get some other issues resolved. I got sensitivity working. version 6 completely screwed it, reverting, rebooting and install 7 then reboot has done the trick so far.
<fddsafsd> network related I think, or filesystem (mgedmin is probably right)
<jcdutton> fddsafsd, do you have nfs mounts?
<fddsafsd> no
<jcdutton> apt is probably just busy doing stuff, not stuck
<fddsafsd> no it's been an hour
<fddsafsd> before I closed it I could see it was stuck during a symlink
<fddsafsd> now its in background, not doing stuff
<mgedmin> any errors in dmesg?
<mgedmin> can you launch any applications?
<mgedmin> or, rather, programs
<jcdutton> fddsafsd, does it appear in "jobs"
<hsh> hello everyone,what's"HexChat"?is it a IRC?
<fddsafsd> I do have something in dmesg, a stack trace for socket related stuff
<fddsafsd> hsh: yes it's an IRC client
<hsh> and what can it do?
<fddsafsd> it lets you chat with people
<hsh> My VLC on my ubuntu MATE can't play video,if i play it,it will black screen and sound only
<hsh> What's wrong?
<GenZai> hsh, it's just a IRC client https://hexchat.github.io/
<Amis> Hello! Can I somehow disable or uninstall the critical battery level notification in Ubuntu 18?
<mgedmin> hsh: hard to say!  could be the video codec is unsupported (or not installed), could be a video driver problem
<zzarr> hello! I know it's a bit of an off topic is there any micro controller that can run Ubuntu Core?
<mancman3> hsh: try running sudo apt update && sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-addons
<mancman3> ^^ codecs etc
<GenZai> hsh, I suggest to use MPV instead of VLC. https://mpv.io/ I had loads of bug with VLC and ubuntu MATE
<linuxsec> join
<mancman3> linuxsec: try /join then the #channel name
<fddsafsd> jesus... I can ping servers and use IRC for now, but I'm slowly losing functionality here. Browser is also stuck
<fddsafsd> I think it's a sign I have to backup files and take my leave
<fddsafsd> I knew it would come to this
<jcdutton> fddsafsd, don't you backup before an upgrade?
<fddsafsd> no I was a confident man before I started the journey
<hsh> GenZai: I can't open it T_T
<mgedmin> well let's hope the lesson isn't going to be too expensive (data loss-wise)
<jcdutton> fddsafsd, if you run "jobs" from the command line, does it list anything?
<fddsafsd> no
<jcdutton> fddsafsd, I would backup your files now, before you try anything else
<fddsafsd> lol yes :)
<fddsafsd> on it
<jcdutton> Then, follow what it says at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Update_sources.list
<fddsafsd> I know as soon as I restart with a corrupt upgrade to wrong distro it'll be braindead
<fddsafsd> maybe it was right to include the sources.list for bionic before the update&upgrade but lets see
<hsh> I'm using an raspberry pi and i can use a lot of sd chrds and i don't have to backup it^_^
<fddsafsd> yeah can't use browser m8
<fddsafsd> its slowly dying
<fddsafsd> like hal 9000
<mgedmin> a half-upgraded OS can be expected to be semi-broken
<mgedmin> but the bit about commands getting stuck and not aborting with an error is worrying
<mancman3> upgrades just mix old and new. not advised
<fddsafsd> there was a file for unity that stores the desktop layout right ? anybody know the path ?
<fddsafsd> cant google :(
<jcdutton> fddsafsd, what packages did it manage to upgrade? Keep a list of them
<Lachezar> lifeboy: Well… The Java Web Start descriptor specifies the Java Version needed to run the app. Having multiple JVMs available (not from packages!) allows running apps with the closest version.
<longword> Gotta love write-once-run-anywhere
<Lachezar> lifeboy: An alternate way, but really ugly is to download the web-start descriptor locally, change it manually and run it with 'javaws descriptor'
<Lachezar> longword: It works pretty well, but changes (need to) occur with time to accomodate differences in underlying tech. So sometimes changes break things. *shrug*
<Lachezar> lifeboy: I'd *seriously* recommend you a VM (VirtualBox, KVM, etc.) with older software set (say Ubuntu 14.04) to run these consoles.
<Lachezar> lifeboy: Alternatively Supermicro (for instance) has a Java application for remote server management.
<cloudbud> how to start a service at boot
<EriC^^> !systemd | cloudbud
<ubottu> cloudbud: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<cloudbud> Eric^^ : Mine is ubuntu 14
<k3lt> what would be the easiest way of switching from ubuntu 18.04 grub to windows 10 boot partition, preferrably using windows, it's UEFI/GPT and both bootloaders are on different disk/partitions
<k3lt> https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/268453833208889345/445547674339639296/1.jpg?width=894&height=468
<k3lt> disk 0 is my windows disk, disk 1 is the storage/ubuntu (34GB partition is Ubuntu)
<augustl> hi folks. Is there a way to disable ctrl+alt+ arrow keys left/right in Ubuntu 18.04? In the keyboard shortcut settings, I can find settings for "Move to workspace above" and below, but not for left/right. But those keys are still "hijacked" by Ubuntu, even though I can't remap them anywhere
<augustl> interestingly, the default key was also super+up for move to workspace above, but it was actually ctrl+alt+up that worked. Super+up does something else (maximizing the window)
<augustl> so it seems like there's something fishy in general with the keyboard shortcuts for moving between workspaces
<augustl> "Move window one workspace left" etc is also not mentioned here https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-shortcuts-set.html
<augustl> err, disregard that last message
<augustl> "Move to workspace left" is mentioned on that page. But it is not visible in my settings app
<BluesKaj> k3lt, dunno if this still works in UEFI/BIOS, but setting the disk boot sequence used to work for me.
<k3lt> BluesKaj: not sure if that's gonna work, as active boot partition is disk1/partition3 and boot sequence wouldn't change that i think?
<mgedmin> in ubuntu 18.04 workspaces are vertical (unless you install some gnome-shell extension?), so gnome-control-center hides those shortcuts
<mgedmin> you can still find and change them with dconf-editor (or gsettings on the command line)
<augustl> ah, cool
<augustl> should this be reported, maybe? Seems like a bug that there are unchangeable "hijacked" shortcut keys, maybe they should be settable, or not set in the first place
<mgedmin> probably
<oerheks> maybe gnome-tweak-tool is any help
<augustl> should values changed in dconf editor be applied automatically? I changed it, but the keys are still hijacked, it seems
<augustl> maybe I need to log out
<mgedmin> the changes should be automatic
<augustl> where it means I set org.mate.Marco.global-keybindings switch-to-workspace-left  to 'disabled'
<BluesKaj> k3lt,  you mentioned the bootloaders are are on different disks or is it just different partititons ?
<mgedmin> augustl: are you running Mate or gnome-shell?
<augustl> hmm, good question :) I just searched for workspace and found something
<mgedmin> augustl: org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings switch-to-workspace-left is the one for gnome-shell
<augustl> I installed some mate stuff in my confusion, I think
<gUcu> hello
<gUcu> anyone know to overcome the php file if in open only the contents appear in the php file?
<gUcu> you can see this http://www.indowork.net/wordpress
<augustl> lovely, it's working now. Thanks mgedmin!
<oerheks> gUcu, try #wordpress, or #ubuntu-server, my bet is that you need to edit php.ini > php -i | grep "Loaded Configuration File"
<gUcu> oerheks: Loaded Configuration File => /etc/php/7.1/cli/php.ini
 * gUcu brb
<ikonia> gUcu: I'm not actually seeing the problem ?
<k3lt> im on freshly installed ubuntu 16.04 and i have issue with sound, for some reason ubuntu has set front panel as my audio output how to change that so it's using headphone jack on sound card?
<webrt> Hello
<webrt> I've upgraded from 1.10 to 18.04 and now I can't run GNOME
<webrt> 17.10\
<hsh> Try to re-install your system,I think it will work:-D
<webrt> I get black screen and mouse cursor only
<webrt> Sometimes thre is tty output and mouse cursor
<oerheks> webrt, what session, wayland or Xorg?
<k3lt> no audio on freshly installed ubuntu 16.04.. it's not detecting headphone jack connected directly to soundcard (xonar DGX), instead it's sending audio to my front panel on which nothing is connected, homever it's correctly detecting my mic which is connected directly to sound card.. anyone?
<webrt> oerheks: I cant reach GDM
<k3lt> this is infuriating
<webrt> oerheks: is GDM on wayland ?
<oerheks> k3lt, that xonar is perfectly supportd with kernel 4.9 .. https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxhardware/comments/6s6upo/audio_card_asus_xonar_dgx_support_on_kernel_49/
<oerheks> webrt, sure, and on Xorg, logout, and see what session is standard
<k3lt> yes i know it is, and it's working as i can tell by microphone
<webrt> i mean by default
<k3lt> but ubuntu sets default output to front panel which im not using
<oerheks> webrt, as you upgraded, not sure what session is standard for you, so you tell us
<webrt> i was using wayland
<gUcu> hello
<webrt> now i get nouveau: Xwayland [13790]: failed to idle channel 128 Xwayland [13790]
<augustl> will an upgrade from 17.10 with  wayland to 18.04 continue to use wayland, or will 18.04 override that? Just asking out of curiousity
<webrt> augustl: both sessions are still available
<webrt> augustl: but I'm not sure if GDM is on wayland by default in 18.04
<k3lt> oerheks: how can i change the audio output from front to rear panel? (my headphone jack sits in sound card)
<webrt> looks like it is on my system
<augustl> k3lt: there's a list in audio settings with all connected inputs and outputs
<gUcu> ikonia: you've tried to visit http://www.indowork.net/wordpress/ ??
<oerheks> k3lt, install 17.10 or 18.04, so you have a newer kernel.
<augustl> speaking of newer kernel, just found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - my plan is to stay on LTS and use that, best of both worlds
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Linux_kernel_4.15
<k3lt> oerheks: it just says headphone output, i have that selected but as i said it's outputting audio to front panel
<k3lt> which is not in use..
<oerheks> k3lt, oke, maybe someone else will help you, i answered you need kernel 4.9 or higher for proper support for that xonar
<k3lt> i have HDMI (monitor), S/PDIF, Analog and Headphones outputs to choose from
<k3lt> im on Headphone output but for some reason it's not sending audio to headphones connected directly to sound card but to front panel
<bobdobbs> Hi. I just upgraded from 17.10 to 18.04. Everything seems to have gone well... except that I'm not getting name resolution
<bobdobbs> Like, I can access websites in my browser if I provide an IP address. But I can't ping websites by domain name, or visit domains in my browser
<ifassi> #genivi
<augustl> bobdobbs: do you have anything in /etc/resolv.conf?
<mgedmin> bobdobbs: also, is /etc/resolv.conf a regular file or a symlink, and if it's a symlink, where does it point?
 * mgedmin upgraded 17.10 to 18.04 and dns works fine
<bobdobbs> augustl: There ares some lines in resolv.conf commented out. I added 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' and restarted networking. This did not result in resolution happening.
<mgedmin> bobdobbs: you don't need to restart anything after modifying /etc/resolv.conf
<bobdobbs> mgedmin: on the system /etc/resolv.conf is a regular file
<mgedmin> so the only non-commented line is 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' that you just added?
<augustl> anything useful in `systemd-resolve --status`?
<bobdobbs> mgedmin: yes
<bobdobbs> augustl: checking ...
<mgedmin> so when you try 'ping google.com', what happens?
<k3lt> anyone?
<k3lt> no audio on freshly installed ubuntu 16.04.. it's not detecting headphone jack connected directly to soundcard (xonar DGX), instead it's sending audio to my front panel on which nothing is connected, homever it's correctly detecting my mic which is connected directly to sound card.. anyone?
<augustl> k3lt: is the xonar listed in the recording devices somehow?
<k3lt> yeah ofcourse
<mgedmin> I don't think systemd-resolve --status will be useful, when /etc/resolv.conf doesn't point to 127.0.0.53 (i.e. systemd-resolved)
<k3lt> mic is working fine
<augustl> or, what's listed as the "active" item under input devices in settings?
<augustl> and is that thing visible in the "output" device list?
<bobdobbs> augustl: I haven't seen that command before. The output seems lists a few things: DNS servers, DNSSEC NTA and some other network settings. It provides 8.8.8.8. as the DNS Server
<k3lt> Output is set to headphones (CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio]
<augustl> bobdobbs: so the systemd dns service is up and running, at least
<bobdobbs> looks like I'm unable to ping 8.8.8.8
<k3lt> Input is microphone (CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio]
<augustl> k3lt: I see, so it's listed there, but no sound is audible?
<k3lt> yeah sound is audible from front panel
<augustl> bobdobbs: are you able to ping other IPs? (Just checking all the dumb things here now)
<k3lt> but not when headphones are plugged into soundcard directly
<bobdobbs> augustl: yeah. I pulled some IP's from my bash history. I can successfully ping all of them
<augustl> so it's not that ICMP is blocked or something weird like that
<augustl> odd that 8.8.8.8 is unpingable
<bobdobbs> yeah
<bobdobbs> I'll see if I can ping it from another computer in my room
<bobdobbs> interesting. I cannot.
<bobdobbs> I'm not sure what to make of that. But it's probably incidental and unrelated
<augustl> I mean.. sounds like DNS is blocked altogether. But can't imagine what kind of block that would be, since it's not even pingable. What about 1.1.1.1?
<k3lt> sigh
<mgedmin> instead of ping you could test DNS resolution, like 'host google.com 8.8.8.8'
<augustl> mgedmin: TIL, didn't know host took a 2nd argument :)
<Iarfhlaith> Where are bugs for Unity tracked now that it's part of universe on 18.04?
<bobdobbs> augustl: what does the 'host' command do?
<bobdobbs> '
<augustl> DNS lookup
<bobdobbs> I get a 'connection timed out' when I issue that command
<mgedmin> well, that explains why DNS is broken -- you can't talk to your configured DNS server
<augustl> k3lt: I don't have any good advice other than getting a newer kernel, unfortunately, since your sound card isn't a generic usb device or something like that
<augustl> (or is it?)
<leftyfb> augustl: same place they've always been tracked. On launchpad for each package
<oerheks> augustl, indeed, that xonar is perfectly supported with kernel 4.9 .. https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxhardware/comments/6s6upo/audio_card_asus_xonar_dgx_support_on_kernel_49/
<k3lt> augustl: i just fixed it, https://medium.com/@moreless/asus-xonar-dgx-recognized-but-no-sound-ubuntu-16-04-e4c2a8155eae
<augustl> leftyfb: which package does this belong to? Is there a overall `gnome` package maybe?
<k3lt> it seems like ubuntu was defaulting to onboard sound card
<augustl> k3lt: even if you selected the pci card in sound settings?
<leftyfb> bobdobbs: try temporarily using a different DNS server. Try editing /etc/resolv.conf and setting nameserver to nameserver 1.1.1.1
<k3lt> i had to select it in alsamixer, it didnt show anything in sound settings
<mgedmin> bobdobbs: can you ping -n anything at all?  e.g. are you on IRC from the system you're debugging?
<augustl> yeah, ping works on other stuff
<bobdobbs> mgedmin: I just followed leftyfb's suggestion, and I get resolution
<mgedmin> google has DNS servers at 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4; cloudflare(?) has a public dns server on 1.1.1.1
<augustl> so 1.1.1.1 works and 8.8.8.8 doesn't?
<bobdobbs> leftyfb: what is 1.1.1.1?
<leftyfb> bobdobbs: I would complain to your ISP that they're blocking google's DNS server(s)
<augustl> I want to buy 1.3.3.7 and seed torrents on it
<bobdobbs> mgedmin: nah. I'm on irc on a secondary computer. I've got a linux machine and a mac sitting on my desktop. Linux for work, mac for movies.
<Etrigan63> Cloudflare's caching DNS servers. 1.1.1.1 and 1.0.0.1
<bobdobbs> leftyfb: I've got a feeling that it might be my own fault
<leftyfb> bobdobbs: being unable to ping 8.8.8.8? How did you manage that?
<leftyfb> bobdobbs: did you block it via iptables or your router?
<bobdobbs> leftyfb: I have a vague memory of messing with the routing tables on the ISP-issued router.
<bobdobbs> leftyfb: I think I might have set 8.8.8.8 as the resolver on the router
<leftyfb> bobdobbs: that would still be valid and would not cause this problem
<bobdobbs> but... I don't think that explains not being able to get resolution
<bobdobbs> yeah
<leftyfb> Setting 8.8.8.8 as the resolver on your router is a popular recommendation.
<leftyfb> These days I recommend 1.1.1.1 It's a lot faster and more secure
<bobdobbs> leftyfb: interesting. I didn't know about cloudflare DNS
<leftyfb> it's fairly new
<mgedmin> some routers apparently steal 1.1.1.1 for their own purposes, which interferes with this use case
<longword> Some folk run into odd networking issues against them
<jmgb4> 1.1.1.1 is great. I use it with my Pi Hole
<bobdobbs> leftyfb, mgedmin thank you both.
<SporkWitch> bobdobbs: step 1) buy stand-alone DOCSIS3 modem, step 2) buy not-garbage SOHO router; it's honestly not worth fighting with the horrible all-on-ones the ISPs try to force you to rent
<SporkWitch> *all-in-ones
<Etrigan63> The secondary dns is 1.0.0.1
<bobdobbs> SporkWitch: I don't have to rent a modem here. Or rather, the rental is included in the package from my vendor.
<SporkWitch> bobdobbs: that's a common line they use to get you to rent it lol
<bobdobbs> SporkWitch: I think the market works a little differently here in NZ.
<SporkWitch> possible; you mates have some especially mean ISPs
<JimBuntu> I don't rent the modem either, it's free with service. I would save $0 if I use my own.
<gUcu> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/50289731/how-to-overcome-php-file-if-in-open-appear-like-this
<ubentobox_w> Hey peeps :)
<leftyfb> gUcu: if you're looking for help with php, try /join #php
<BluesKaj> some ISPs don't allow other router  brands since their firmware is tweaked for "best possible service"
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: if you don't mind NAT'ing a NAT, your own router is always an option
<ubentobox_w> BluesKaj, really? I've not encountered that anywhere so far in US, you just have to tell them you're setting it up and update the router to contain the expected macID of your previous router
<bobdobbs> yeah. but the downside is that if networking goes to  hell then customer service at the ISP becomes useless.
<leftyfb> spoofing the MAC of your ISP's modem/router isn't a common requirement anymore. We now have bridge mode.
<BluesKaj> mine was tweaked to use their DNS servers that was blocking my vpn service , but that was an easy fix
<bobdobbs> I'm sure I remember the days when I could ring my ISP and the person answering the phone actually understood networking
<jmgb4> leftyfb, Nating a nat is always ugly. I always do my best to tear down their router into bridge. I also come from the security side where NAT is a lot like closing the blinds on your house saying "ok, were safe now". Any script kitty can figure out how to get around it
<ubentobox_w> no I know its not common but some still do
<leftyfb> bobdobbs: nah, just pop a computer upstream for troubleshooting
<gUcu> leftyfb: and im use ubuntu, my vps ubuntu
<leftyfb> gUcu: if you're looking for help with php, try /join #php
<ubentobox_w> if you CAN, try taking a computer with multiple NICs and using OPNSense
<ubentobox_w> wonderful firewall/routing BSD based replacement
<jmgb4> ubentobox_w, Was that to me?
<ubentobox_w> I logged in mid-convo, so whoever was looking for a router solution, try that. Also.. very thorough security review and great features
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, well in my case the modem was an elcheapo TP-Link with only 25mb speed capacity and the router was basically just a switch with wifi, so the new ISP's router is setup for 1000mb speeds if I want to pay for that
<leftyfb> jmgb4: feel free to join #ubuntu-discuss and explain to me how a script kiddie can "get around" a NAT'd network
<ubentobox_w> jmgb4, ^
<jmgb4> ubentobox_w, Got it
<Iarfhlaith> Where are bugs for Unity tracked now that it's part of universe on 18.04?
<PsychoBoB> morning!
<PsychoBoB> SSD is better than HD
<PsychoBoB> ?
<PsychoBoB> ubuntu is very slow on my notebook
<compdoc> ssd is much faster
<BluesKaj> PsychoBoB,  specs?
<compdoc> and very reliable if you get a good brand
<leeyaa> hello
<leftyfb> Iarfhlaith: Again, the same place as before. The project pages for the packages associated with Unity have not moved. No, I do not know of all the packages associated with Unity. A quick google or apt-cache search can tell you that. If you need help with a particular package or problem, please detail the issue here. Your question doesn't actually help your situation.
<leeyaa> how to switch from 18.04 LTS development branch to 18.04 LTS stable branch ?
<PsychoBoB> compdoc, nice!
<leftyfb> leeyaa: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<PsychoBoB> I'll change then
<BluesKaj> leeyaa, when the first point release in July is released for LTS
<compdoc> ssd are better for portables because you can drop it and not harm the drive
<leeyaa> BluesKaj: i installed one server from an ISO file and it says 18.04 LTS. then i upgraded one server from 16.04 to 18.04 LTS and it says development branch for some reason
<leeyaa> what is the difference
<BluesKaj> none really
<leeyaa> thats confusing ;p
<BluesKaj> maybe you j=have LTS only flag enabled on the altter
<BluesKaj> latter
<Iarfhlaith> leftyfb: Thanks. The issue is that in 18.04 the HUD is not working. It doesn't display a list of menu options to choose from for any apps regardless of what I type. I want to file a bug report on the HUD issue specifically.
<BluesKaj> still
<leftyfb> !ubuntu-bug | Iarfhlaith
<mgedmin> leeyaa: where does it say "development branch"?
<leftyfb> !bug | Iarfhlaith
<ubottu> Iarfhlaith: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<leeyaa> mgedmin: https://bpaste.net/show/3e099f629bde
<mgedmin> leeyaa: that comes from /etc/lsb-release, which is shipped by the base-files package
<leeyaa> mgedmin: how to switch to stable ?
<mgedmin> but it's a file in /etc, and thus conffile, so if it was modified locally, the changes would persist?
<mgedmin> leeyaa: what does apt policy base-files say?  10.1ubuntu2 is the final version
<leeyaa> mgedmin: its a brand new node upgraded from 16.04. no custom changes ;p
<mgedmin> leeyaa: what does debsums -e base-files say?
<leeyaa> it is 10ubuntu1
<leeyaa> dont have debsums ;p
<mgedmin> okay, 10ubuntu1 looks suspicious
<mgedmin> is your mirror outdated?
<leeyaa> it is possible
<leeyaa> hm
<mgedmin> try at least apt update && apt upgrade
<leeyaa> did that. ill try run it against my own mirror, it should be latest.
<mgedmin> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=base-files has the version it should be for each release (10.1ubuntu2 for 18.04 LTS)
<leeyaa> mgedmin: yeah looks like that mirror is out of date
<mgedmin> is it an official mirror?  you could report it in #ubuntu-mirrors iirc
<lupulo> hi
<leeyaa> afaik it is.  deb [arch=amd64] http://apt-mirror.bg.nc/ubuntu bionic-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<leeyaa> whops not that one
<leeyaa> that one deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security main restricted universe
<leeyaa> here is the full list https://bpaste.net/show/e109c813aedb
<marc_with_a_c> I installed a package that changed my boot screen to a different flavor of the Beaver. I would like to get it back to vanilla. It was the Ubuntu Ky... package that did it. I would like to get it back to default with out removing the wallpapers from that edition. Is there an easy graphical way to choose those, or just an edit through a script or such?
<leeyaa> i guess the security one is up to date
<mgedmin> official mirrors are usually <country-code>.archive.ubuntu.com
<interrobangd> hello, how can i change /sys/class/drm/card0/gt_max_freq_mhz during boot? i have writte a udev rule, but dont work, because *something* overwrite it again
<mgedmin> although I suppose you could pick one ...
<leeyaa> really? i didnt know that
<mgedmin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors shows which mirrors are actually used for each country
<leeyaa> mgedmin: telepoint is on there, but it says last update unknown
<leeyaa> ok that explains
<leeyaa> thanks mgedmin
<mgedmin> marc_with_a_c: I'm not sure about graphical ways; but in a terminal you could do that with sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<tomreyn> leeyaa: you can just use bg.archive.ubuntu.com, it will always point to a good mirror.
<mgedmin> there are actually three sets of boot themes you can configure separately: default.plymouth, default.plymouth.grub, and text.plymouth
<crmlt> So
<marc_with_a_c> mgedmin, Thank you, Im new to linux and cannot stop playing with stuf. Ive finally got a system config I like and then that happened. Thank you. I did not know what it was called i needed to configure. Ill RT*M Plymouth for more information. Thanks again.
<asdfperson> im trying to adb my phone in ubuntu 17.10 and i get error "no permissions (user in plugdev group; are your udev rules wrong?); see [http://developer.android.com/tools/device.html]"
<crmlt> there is bug in nouvea kernel 4.15
<leeyaa> tomreyn: thanks. i will note that.
<crmlt> See: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106512
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 106512 in Driver/nouveau "Fatal: NVIDIA GEFORCE 320M MCP89: Can't start X on kernel 4.15" [Normal,New]
<mgedmin> marc_with_a_c: Plymouth is the name of the software that draws the boot screen, after grub, and before gdm
<marc_with_a_c> mgedmin, Thanks again, reading about it now.
<mgedmin> marc_with_a_c: ooh I just checked /usr/share/doc/plymouth/README.Debian and noticed that you need to update the initrd image for the new theme to be actually used on next boot
<mgedmin> it mentions the command to do that
<mgedmin> er, no it doesn't
<mgedmin> my memory is like a goldfish
<mgedmin> I just read that like 5 seconds ago and already forgot what it does and what it doesn't
<marc_with_a_c> mgedmin, I see that too.
<mgedmin> update-initramfs -u is the command to rebuild the initrd
<mgedmin> (you can add -k all to update the initrds for all kernel versions, instead of just the latest one)
<leeyaa> god, why netplan...
<mgedmin> haha yeah my question exactly
<asdfperson> im trying to adb my phone in ubuntu 17.10 and i get error "no permissions (user in plugdev group; are your udev rules wrong?); see [http://developer.android.com/tools/device.html]"
<pragmaticenigma> asdfperson: You might find better help in /join #android
<asdfperson> 17.10 is broken? i added universe by checking it in software updates. then when i do sudo apt update i see https://pastebin.com/raw/EkCvuJW2
<asdfperson> example error W: chmod 0644 of file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_artful_InRelease failed - 201::URIDone (95: Operation not supported)
<mgedmin> those are warnings, not errors -- check the leading W:
<asdfperson> hm ok
<mgedmin> still, they shouldn't be there, and I wonder what causes them
<marc_with_a_c> mgedmin, Thank you, got it all back to where I desired. Much appreciation.
<asdfperson> mgedmin: maybe 17.10 is in-flux distro between unity/gnome has to do with it
<mgedmin> I don't remember these from when I was on 17.10
<asdfperson> hmmm yes and im on a livecd with nothing going on
<asdfperson> tis fresh
<mgedmin> ah, livecd?  ignore, overlayfs could be causing this
<asdfperson> oh? what does that mean
<mgedmin> livecd works by layering a ramdisk on top of a readonly squashfs using some kind of overlay filesystem (aufs? overlayfs?)
<mgedmin> it that doesn't mean anything to you, the tl;dr is "livecd is special"
<asdfperson> gotcha
<mgedmin> if you do an actual install, you won't see these warnings
<ash_work> what is the recommended way to install skype?
<MonkeyDust> !find skype
<ubottu> Found: empathy-skype, pidgin-skype, pidgin-skype-common, pidgin-skype-dbg, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 226 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=skype&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<ikonia> !skype | ash_work
<ubottu> ash_work: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ash_work> thanks
<ash_work> "Skype (old version) no longer available in Canonical Partner. New version available on the Skype web site.
<ash_work> so... the website then.
<pragmaticenigma> I believe a snap was also released, though I'm not certain
<JoksuPoksu> I'm trying to install ubuntu server 18.04 but after I select (for disk) manual or entire disk, it goes back to phase 1
<JoksuPoksu> what should I do?
<mgedmin> report a bug?
<mgedmin> you can also try the alternative install iso, maybe it doesn't have that bug
<chanikan> I installed the latest Lubuntu lts on my 2007 32 bit macbook.  Lubuntu 16 lts worked fine, so does this one, with the exception of not booting the first time.  Only white screen, loading sound, then black screen and nothing. If I turn it on and off again, it boots into the grub menu and Im able to boot normally from there
<Modding> Who knows a good working state of the Art IRC Client ( i am using old buggy X-Chat)
<chanikan> hexchat?
<ash_work> is there a currenly recommended tftp package? my google-fu comes up with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TFTP but it's mentions of 14.04 in the year 2015 makes me skeptical
<mgedmin> ash_work: dnsmasq has a builtin tftp server
<ash_work> mgedmin: I see. The inevitable goal is to ipxe chainload rancher
<ash_work> mgedmin: dnsmasq doesn't complicate matters does it?
<mgedmin> I don't know; I only did a PXE boot once, and it was using dnsmasq
<mgedmin> and it was not as hard as I was afraid it was going to be
<mgedmin> but not as trivial as I would wish it to be
<chanikan> black screen on boot for me until I force reboot, then it loads to grub  (shortened my question a bit)
<ash_work> nothing is ever as trivial as I wish it to be
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | chanikan try this
<ubottu> chanikan try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Modding> thx for the hint with hexchat
<chanikan> thank you ubottu I`ll try that
<chanikan> using hexchat on all my devices nowadays
<chealy> etnaviv
<Guest42559> jello
<Guest42559> d
<RusAlex> having troubles adjusted iptables after installed docker. now docker doesnot work obviously
<RusAlex> is there a way to restore default docker iptables rules?
<RusAlex> good just restarting daemon is enough
<graham__> test
<usuarioiuyfr234> hola
<usuarioiuyfr234> soy haker
<usuarioiuyfr234> ouhgètpoh9854p060t9
<usuarioiuyfr234> RKLSF79878IRFGÑLGKMJHÇPOIURHTP98EHT
<ikonia> usuarioiuyfr234: can you stop that please
<usuarioiuyfr234> HOLA VOY A HAKEAR LA NASA
<usuarioiuyfr234> HELLO
<usuarioiuyfr234> MY NAME IS PENIS BLOW
<usuarioiuyfr234> -ADN-TU PUTA MADRE
<dedze> Hi, is this the proper way to install flash for firefox (on ubuntu 16.04?) -> sudo apt install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<leftyfb> dedze: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html
<leftyfb> dedze: first result on google for "ubuntu flash"
<dedze> leftyfb: Oki thank you
<pagios> stun works over udp right? the way it works is that clientA connects to a stun server asks for its ip and source port, and that connection creates a nat rule in the router in clientA side. now clientB wants to connect to clientA so it asks for this info from the stun and then clientB connects to public ip of clientA and the port in that natting table, routerA detects that the port is for clientA and formwards it inside to
<pagios> <pagios> the internal network? is this how it works?
<leftyfb> pagios: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/STUN
<MonkeyDust> pagios  but that's not an ubuntu question
<TBotNik> All: 2 issues this AM 1. Autostart issue, 2. Apt-get issue with MySQL.  Writeup for #1 at:  www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5854590#post5854590 and writeup for #2 at: www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5854600#post5854600
<pragmaticenigma> TBotNik: In both cases, you have failed to provide one of the most essential pieces of information. You didn't include what OS you are running or the version of the OS. Along with that, cross posting between forums and this channel is frowned upon. When you start a support topic in one place, it is best to continue using that one place. It keeps the support for the topic connected and easier to follow.
<TBotNik> pragmaticenigma: Kubuntu 14.04 LTS.  I don't consider a writeup "crossposting" as "flooding" is prohibited and gets you banned!
<ash_work> where can I find more specific information on the configuration options for dnsmasq?
<ash_work> specifically, I'm trying to find out more about `dhcp-match=set:`
<pragmaticenigma> ash have you tried the man pages, have you searched google?
<pragmaticenigma> ash_work:  have you tried the man pages, have you searched google?
<ash_work> pragmaticenigma: I couldn't find anything in man specifically about the conf file other than that it exists... I was able to find a generic conf file with comments online, but it isn't very detailed
<pragmaticenigma> man of the conf file entries are taken directly from the program arguments
<ash_work> pragmaticenigma: example?
<pragmaticenigma> ash_work: The options for th conf file are taken directly from the command line arguments listed in the man page. It also has an example of what an entry will look like
<pragmaticenigma> ash_work: Search the man page for dhcp-match, you will find it
<ash_work> pragmaticenigma: thanks; I appreciate it
<ChunkzZ> is it me or anyone else have 2 icons for our network on ubuntu 18.04?
<ChunkzZ> wireless or wired, 2 icons are there.
<ChunkzZ> is it just  me? :P
<compdoc> ive seen double arrows and the wifi V
<ChunkzZ> compdoc, nah it's defiantly two icons for the network and both say the same stuff like networks etc.
<case`> Hi all. is channel active?
<longword> Not very.
<case`> longword: Ty thought looked quiet, was wondering if something was wrong with my irc
<DJones> case`: With it being a support channel, it can be quiet unless somebody asks a support question, general chat is in #ubuntu+1
<case`> DJones: I know thankyou, just looked quiet, has been known to be busy... Just checkin.. Thanx again
<thiszux> any reason why VLC doesnt remember settings or play iso's with a Stutter ? Ubu18
<worktoner> With the goal of killing all all the defunct processes running, would it make sense to run a command like this: ps -ef | grep defunct | awk '{sudo kill -9 $2 $3}'
<thiszux> go i need wine cuz its a win7 dual boot ?
<thiszux> these Linux OS are worthless if peerguardian doesnt come pre-installed...Any Distro that has phl peerguard ?
<thiszux> pgl
<tomreyn> thiszux: if you have an ubuntu question, you're welcome to ask here. comparing distros is better done elsewhere.
<thiszux> tomreye  i asked 3 ?'s ---All unanswered
<tomreyn> thiszux: maybe it's the way you ask - take a look at http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<worktoner> I tried killing these zombie processes but now their parent is PID 1. Not certain how to kill them properly.
<tomreyn> to kill zombies, you reboot
<NoImNotNineVolt> or you have the parent wait them.
<tomreyn> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/16944886/how-to-kill-zombie-process
<NoImNotNineVolt> though, if they have parent pid 1, it seems likely that they're orphans, not zombies.
<TBotNik> All: OK got an answer to issue #1, so now just concentrating on #2 my apt-get, mysql i combo issue
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, remember, that I blocked all IPv6 traffic yesterday?
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, I had been asking about iptables-persistent
<MonsieurBon> Yesterday I found, that on my router the ipv6 iptables had everything on ACCEPT. I don't actively use IPv6, so I set INPUT and FORWARD to DROP. Since I did that, I can't resolve DNS querries anymore. dig microsoft.com just returns "connection timed out; no servers could be reached". The box is running bind and dns from my local network works without problems. Any idea how I can make dns resolution use ipv4?
<sere_> i can get this command to work but for some reason irssi doesnt save it /sbar awl_0 add -before awl_0 -alignment left usercount
<solsTiCe> in ubuntu 18.04, I have that issue that gnome ssh keyring (??) is asking my password ssh key 3 , 4 even 5 times in a row before it actually works and is accepted. I may be mistype it once or twice. certainly not 5 times in a row. anyone see that ?
<lotuspsychje> sere_: perhaps the #irssi channel might know that one
<sere_> lotuspsychje: ok thanks
<arooni> whats the shortcut to run something invoked in the terminal?  i'd like to run         cd ~/software/taskwarriorc2; ./node_modules/.bin/electron desktop.js $argv; ;; but when i do that even with & at the end it doesnt seem to detach
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: That is a question better suited for a channel supporting software development, this is for Ubuntu Support
<arooni> how can i get unity to show me the run program dialog
<pragmaticenigma> Alt + F2
<leftyfb> https://askubuntu.com/questions/99679/cant-get-the-gnome-run-dialog-running-with-unity-on-11-10
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: as found on google, that doesn't work in Unity unless you're running gnome-panel, which conflicts with aspects of Unity
<leftyfb> arooni: I found that by searching google for "ubuntu unity run dialog"
<arooni> maybe i should finally stop using altavista search
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: I use it all the time in Unity... it's not an isolated window, but it is for executing commands. I use it launch several programs with specific arguments
<leftyfb> I just always have a terminal open :)
<arooni> leftyfb: well me too; but when i run that command it monopolizes the terminal and wont let me run anything else until the program is done
<arooni> and since i guess the alt+f2 doesn't respect my fish shell paths; it doesnt know how to run that command
<arooni> or fish aliases
<leftyfb> arooni: <command> <args> &
<leftyfb> arooni: also, there's tabs and windows (with terminator)
<pragmaticenigma> Now that I've learned the joys of "> /dev/null 2>&1 &" I do that more often
<arooni> leftyfb: tmux for the win
<arooni> pragmaticenigma: how is that different than adding & at the end
<leftyfb> it isn't
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: Some programs dump extra information out to to STDERR while the run, it just redirects that output since I don't have a use for it
<leftyfb> just close the term/window and re-open :)
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: Otherwise the & on the very end is exactly the same thing
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: In my experience that kills the application
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: it shouldn't if it's written properly
<allahu4kb4r> I like 18.04
<allahu4kb4r> ubuntu 18.04 is very nize
<leftyfb> !support | allahu4kb4r
<ubottu> allahu4kb4r: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<allahu4kb4r> I like all the animation window effects and the small things here and there
<arooni> i edited the alias and made it into a functino and added & at the end; works great now
<leftyfb> !chat | allahu4kb4r
<ubottu> allahu4kb4r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<allahu4kb4r> we can't chat here ?
<allahu4kb4r> why not
<arooni> allahu4kb4r: your lesson learned; don't be excited about how great ubuntu is
<arooni> take your evangelizing to ##windows lol :P
<lotuspsychje> arooni: plz dont suggest windows to ubuntu users
<nacc> allahu4kb4r: that's the not the purpose of the channel
<leftyfb> arooni: this is a support channel. Not for chat/discussion. Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you do not have a support question/issue
<leftyfb> !op | weqs_homosexuaL
<ubottu> weqs_homosexuaL: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<weqs_homosexuaL> whats wrong\
<weqs_homosexuaL> I'm not chatting anymore
<weqs_homosexuaL> chill
<MonsieurBon> I have bind9 running on my router and dns resolution works fine in my home network. But for some reason, dig or nslookup are not using the local bind9 server. dig @127.0.0.1 bls.ch works fine, but dig bls.ch returns "connection timed out; no servers could be reached". How can I make sure that bind is used locally too?
<MonsieurBon> /etc/resolv.conf has only nameserver 127.0.0.53
<matjam> /etc/resolv.conf should point to systemd-resolved
<grobyc> could anyone help me understand how to use grep and how to pipe stuff into it?
<leftyfb> grobyc: https://opensourceforu.com/2012/06/beginners-guide-gnu-grep-basics-regular-expressions/
<matjam> cat /etc/services | grep smtp
<MonsieurBon> matjam, it points to /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<leftyfb> grobyc: first result on google for "grep tutorial"
<matjam> MonsieurBon: looks right
<grobyc> yeah i'd been going through the man page i think im just fucking up my input
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | grobyc
<ubottu> grobyc: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<grobyc> >_> okay
<grobyc> well I'm doing a wargame and I'm trying to figure out how I'd filter standard output from a bunch of files in seperate folders and piping it into grep to pick out the one that's 1033 bytes
<grobyc> so i'm trying du inhere/*/* -b | grep -e 1033
<pragmaticenigma> grobyc: is the file size 1033 bytes? or a value in a line within a file?
<grobyc> but i dont get any output am i using the wrong args?
<grobyc> the file size is 1033
<pragmaticenigma> try using the command "find"
<oerheks> find /home/ -type f -size 1033c -exec ls {} \;
<grobyc> whoa damn that got it that's pretty wizard
<matjam> grobyc: man find
<grobyc> oh goddamn it i know what i did now
<grobyc> there was a dot in the filename
<lotuspsychje> grobyc: please dont swear here
<grobyc> sorry it's habitual
<grobyc> anyway thanks for helping me
<matjam> MonsieurBon: yeah not sure why it would behave like that
<matjam> MonsieurBon: so if you use strace you might find out what files dig is reading, maybe get a hint to where its getting its resolver from
<MonsieurBon> matjam, systemd-resolve --status has the following output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jTsBYV7SY7/
<pragmaticenigma> dig tells you the server it is looking at when you don't specify your own
<MonsieurBon> matjam, shouldn't that be 127.0.0.1?
<MonsieurBon> pragmaticenigma, it uses 127.0.0.53
<pragmaticenigma> depends on your configuration and setup
<MonsieurBon> matjam, sorry forgot half my message: the last line shows DNS Servers: fe80::1. Should that be 127.0.0.1?
<matjam> MonsieurBon: fe80::1 is localhost in ipv6
<matjam> I believe
<matjam> oh no
<matjam> it could be your router
<matjam> maybe your router doesn't support ipv6 dns
<Etrigan63> MonsieurBon: fe80::1 is local address (::1 specifically).
<matjam> its a link local address
<pragmaticenigma> MonsieurBon: is dnsmasq installed on that box?
<Etrigan63> It's the same as localhost
<James_Epp> I had a customer's system come in that is running ubuntu 18.04. On boot it launches a kernel panic with the most interesting line being https://bpaste.net/show/772226496ca1 . If I investigate /etc/issue it reads as 18.04 . Am I experiencing a dist-upgrade failure?
<MonsieurBon> pragmaticenigma, dnsmasq is installed, yes
<matjam> Etrigan63: I think fe80 is actuall similar to 169.254.0.0/16
<matjam> so, local to local LAN only
<matjam> some routers don't route public V6 addresses to the devices, and rather do NAT to fe80:: addresses
<pragmaticenigma> MonsieurBon: So what you have is normal. Dig is looking at your local caching dns provided by dnsmasq... that is then supposed to be configured to look at bind, however, it maybe looking at the DNS addresses being sent by the DHCP server
<Etrigan63> Well ::1 = 127.0.0.1 (ipV6 to ipV4)
<matjam> right ::1 is v6 localhost address
<matjam> ie, loopback
<pragmaticenigma> James_Epp: Did the customer mention they attempted an upgrade? if so from what previous version?
<matjam> MonsieurBon: dry dig @ fe80::1 bls.ch
<matjam> MonsieurBon: try dig @fe80::1 bls.ch
<matjam> lol
<James_Epp> pragmaticenigma: Yes, they reported they were doing updates.
<James_Epp> I predict it would have been 16.04.
<pragmaticenigma> James_Epp: best not to assume... My course of action would be to back up the data on the machine and do a clean install
<James_Epp> pragmaticengima: K. I've never done a transfer like that before. What do I do? Install fresh and overwrite /home with my backup of /home ? Is that enough or will I need to do magic in /etc/ and other dirs?
<James_Epp> I'm also wondering if doing some kind of chroot to the mounted partition and fighting with manual package rectification is something to try
<AndroUser> Hi all. Anyone know if Hyper-v optimized builds of 18.04 exist yet? Can't find anything solid through Google
<pragmaticenigma> James_Epp: that's one option... You might be able to repair the package, I really don't know.
<pragmaticenigma> SJWackness: Please do not change your screenname after asking for help
<James_Epp> pragmaticenigma: According to records the system was built in late 2014 so 14.04 or 14.10 is possible.
<SJWackness> Standard 18.04 is super laggy with UI under Win 10 host. Am i better off with VirtualBox for now?
<Bashing-om> James_Epp: See what the package manager thinks ? ' sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' .
<James_Epp> bashing-om: I've never chroot'd to an ubuntu system before. Does this guide look good? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ImageJPEG> I have a feeling I'm gonna be stuck on 16.04 for a while on my nas
<pragmaticenigma> SJWackness: Ubuntu 18.04 was just release, optimized builds I assume are made by 3rd parties which we don't support.
<ImageJPEG> I should wait for a subversion of 18.04 to come out, shouldn't I?
<matjam> ImageJPEG: yes
<matjam> ImageJPEG: wait for 18.04.1
<ImageJPEG> I am using ppa's for netatalk and samba...wonder how much that'll screw me over
<matjam> ImageJPEG: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<MR_BIGC0CK> hi
<matjam> ImageJPEG: shouldn't be too bad. I would disable the PPAs, and remove the packages from the ppas, and then do the upgrade, and see if the official packages work
<pragmaticenigma> ImageJPEG: When available, you will see an update notice during an "apt-get upgrade" that there is a newer version ... 3rd party repos aren't supported, and usually removed during a version upgrade. packages related are uninstalled (if everything works properly(
<MR_BIGC0CK> can I ask a question
<SJWackness> From the press releases from MS and Canonical it's officially supported and designed
<Bashing-om> James_Epp: I prefer a full change root . lemme hunt up the tutorial .
<MR_BIGC0CK> can anybody help me
<matjam> MR_BIGC0CK: don't ask to ask, just ask
<MR_BIGC0CK> I have a question
<James_Epp> pragmaticengima & bashing-om: Found an article explaingin /dev , /proc/ , and /sys . I'll try this later, thank you!
<SJWackness> Was scheduled for Q1 release but appears to have missed the mark
<ImageJPEG> So backup my configs
<MR_BIGC0CK> is magic trackpad 2 supported on ubuntu ?
<matjam> MR_BIGC0CK: not fully no, someone was in here the other day and they couldn't get two finger scrolling to work, etc.
<James_Epp> pragmaticengima & bashing-om : I already have a backup so that's not my primary concern. I'll pull down the 18.04 .iso file for good measure.
<pragmaticenigma> MR_BIGC0CK: Not officially, there are various tutorials online that have mixed results
<matjam> MR_BIGC0CK: https://github.com/tiziano88/magic-trackpad-2-linux/issues/4
<MR_BIGC0CK> I've tried everything and I only have support for left click and cursor movement
<MonsieurBon> matjam, pragmaticenigma, dig @fe80::1 bls.ch does not work, also because ip6tables has everything dropped. If I open the firewall, dig bls.ch works, but my resolution of the local .home domain still does not work as it's not using the local bind server
<MR_BIGC0CK> yeah nothing works as of kernel version 15
<pragmaticenigma> MonsieurBon: Is it possible that dnsmasq would support all that you need without the heavy overhead of BIND?
<MR_BIGC0CK> thanks for confirming
<matjam> MR_BIGC0CK: seems like there's a lot of not happy peeps so should get plenty of eyeballs at some point
<MonsieurBon> pragmaticenigma, hum, I did not know about dnsmasq. Sounds interesting.
<MonsieurBon> pragmaticenigma, but would that actually solve the problem of local dns resolution (on the router itself, that is)?
<pragmaticenigma> MonsieurBon: If all you're trying to do is give your local network friendly names for easier lookup, dnsmasq can do that as well as handle caching addresses that are for sites outside your network
<pragmaticenigma> MonsieurBon: I do not know the topology of your home network. If you're using a Modem/Router, they offer the ability to type in the IP address of a DNS server. In most cases the router will not care if it is an internal or external address
<drsperker> Hello !
<drsperker> If I do apt-get upgrade and something doesn't work like before, how can I go back ? And what do I need to do before every upgrade so I can return back easily ?
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: what do you mean "does not work like before" ?
<MonsieurBon> pragmaticenigma, I'm running my own router with ubuntu-server
<matjam> drsperker: there's no easy way to rollback to an earlier package configuration out of the box. You can use btrfs to kind of do it but it's a bit complicated. https://askubuntu.com/questions/769329/is-there-a-way-to-restore-a-linux-system-to-a-previous-state-using-btrfs-as-in
<MonsieurBon> pragmaticenigma, but yes, friendly names for router, nas, etc. basically all I'm trying to do. And that works well from my laptop, pc, phone, etc. But not on the router itself. If I run dig router.home on my laptop I get 192.168.0.1, but if I run that on my router, it's not resolving, unless . So the problem is not with bind, I think.
<pragmaticenigma> MonsieurBon: It won't work... You don't want it to work that way, else you will create a loopback
<pragmaticenigma> MonsieurBon: The server should be setup to look externally for addresses it doesn't know... if it looks to itself, it will never find websites on the open internet
<MonsieurBon> pragmaticenigma, bind is configures with a forwarder address. shouldn't it ask that server if it can't resolve itself?
<drsperker> <matjam>: Can I do something before the upgrade ? So I can rollback ?
<matjam> MonsieurBon: you can configure bind such that it is authoritative for .home and recurses for anything else
<matjam> drsperker: the instructions are on that link. I have not done it, and can't vouch for the method.
<matjam> MonsieurBon: note "recursion yes;" and "allow-recursion { YOUR_LOCAL_NET; };" configuration will need to exist
<drsperker> pragmaticenigma: I mean that maybe the new package ex. mysql-server have done changes and some parts of my databases doesn't work..
<MonsieurBon> matjam, That's exactly what I did. And it does work. Bind is not the problem. Running dig @127.0.0.1 on my router let's me resolve everything from my local .home domain and also from the public internet. But dig without @ won't ask 127.0.0.1 but 127.0.0.53 and that will not resolve anything.
<Bashing-om> drsperker: There is no undo, what there is is the ability to boot an older kernel that worked prior to the upgrade . In any upgrade one must update the data base first : ' sudo apt update ' .
<matjam> MonsieurBon: you'll probably want to hard code the resolver in the router's configuration to use 127.0.0.1 for DNS resolution, either in the interface config or in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<matjam> that will make local programs use the local resolver
<matjam> on your DHCP configuration, point all DNS requests to your router
<matjam> if your router is 192.168.0.1 for instance, just use that. Don't also add 8.8.8.8 or any other DNS servers, as it is semi-random which dns server will be queried, and other nameservers won't know about .home
<MonsieurBon> matjam, do I need to reload anything after changing /etc/systemd/resolved.conf?
<matjam> MonsieurBon: um, probably at least the systemd-resolved service
<badsekt0r> MonsieurBon, no but it usually take a few minutes for it to be the new DNS, usually because of Caching in your browser
<matjam> badsekt0r: does systemd-resolved reload automatically if the configuration changes?
<badsekt0r> MonsieurBon, i thought the file was /etc/resolve.conf
<MonsieurBon> badsekt0r, no browser, just dig in bash on the router itself
<matjam> badsekt0r: /etc/resolve.conf is now managed by systemd
<badsekt0r> matjam, i thought we were talking about /etc/resolve.conf sorry
<drsperker> matjam : It's a remote server , Can I have the backup to my computer ?
<sparq> Hey, other than on reboot, does anyone know why /run/user/<uid> would get purged?
<matjam> drsperker: what are you upgrading from, to?
<drsperker> matjam : I just want to run a apt-get update & apt-get upgrade and I'm worrying to have a way to rollback if something breaks
<matjam> drsperker: recommend that you leave a server on 16.04 until 18.04.1 is released.
<YADW1> Hello! Is there any way to batch convert all of the .psf.gz fonts in my /usr/share/consolefonts folder to .ttf or some other X11 compatible font format?
<MonsieurBon> matjam, that worked like a charm!
<matjam> drsperker: there's no real way to rollback, dude.
<drsperker> matjam: I'm not going to do 'dist upgrade'  just an 'upgrade'
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: I would assume that what changed isn't a bug in the package, but instead it was config file change.
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: I would double check my.conf to make sure it's still setup the way it was
<matjam> MonsieurBon: cool beans
<Bashing-om> !dist-upgrade | drsperker
<ubottu> drsperker: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<MonsieurBon> matjam, pragmaticenigma, thanks a lot for your help. I'll have a look at dnsmasq too.
<matjam> 👍
<ioria> drsperker, apt -s upgrade (or full-upgrade); s-s = simulate
<YADW1> My intent is to customize virtual terminals to look like ttys, so I'd like to convert the actual font files and use similar color/size/aliasing settings in graphic environments
<matjam> YADW1: You might fight someone has already done that work for you, pretty sure I've seen those kinds of fonts out there in ttf
<matjam> *find
<drsperker> ubottu: I thought that dist-upgrade was to upgrade to a new version :O
<ubottu> drsperker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drsperker> ioria: I thought that dist-upgrade was to upgrade to a new version :O
<pragmaticenigma> no drsperker
<ioria> drsperker, negative
<matjam> negatory drsperker
<drsperker> pragmaticenigma: As I live I'm learning !
<pragmaticenigma> dist-upgrade will upgrade packages to newer versions, upgrade applies patches only
<YADW1> matjam thank you, but I've looked everywhere on the internet, neither Terminus nor Unifont were perfectly the same. Unifont was something similar though.
<drsperker> and apt-get upgrade ? will update to new distro ?
<ioria> drsperker, are you trolling ?
<matjam> terminus is the biznit
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: no, take a look at "man apt-get"
<drsperker> ioria: no ! I'm just trying to understand !
<ioria> drsperker, that's why Bashing-om posted the link for you
<YADW1> matjam I had to look at the urban dictionary meaning for "biznit", to find out it's a word for "A punk, a b*tch, a person that is bothersome". What on earth did you mean xD
<TBotNik> All: Updated my writeup on the MySQL/apt-get issue I have at: linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5854686#post5854686  Really desperately need help!
<matjam> lol, yeah, I meant, like, it's awesome
<ryzokuken> I thought Ubuntu 16.04 didn't work on Macbook Pros because it's old, and 18.04 will.
<ryzokuken> It still doesn't.
<matjam> yeah macbook support is spotty
<matjam> ryzokuken: trackpad problems?
<ryzokuken> exactly, trackpad is a blaring hole
<ryzokuken> matjam trackpad just refuses to work
<matjam> yup, seeing a lot of people with that problem in here
<YADW1> matjam well yes, it kinda is. But the point is, it's not much similar at all. I thought the best idea was to "rip" my own fonts from the default folder, can anyone give me a hand here?
<ryzokuken> tbh, I could split this out into a more general issue: what to use for work?
<matjam> YADW1: I have no idea, I'm afraid. There's probably some tool in xorg that might get you some of the way there. Sounds like a fun journey.
<ryzokuken> MacOS is really nice, but the hardware seems kinda meh now after my keys started getting stuck
<ryzokuken> Windows is not good at programming work at all, it seems.
<matjam> ryzokuken: the only reason to buy the hardware is to run the OS, imho, but if you want to run linux there's better hardware.
<ryzokuken> Linux just keeps failing me plus I cannot get devices to run it
<ryzokuken> matjam exactly
<Jonta> What do you need to do for work?
<ryzokuken> A decent programming environment
<Jonta> Too broad
<ryzokuken> I should atleast be as productive as I am on my Mac (not too much, tbqh)
<ryzokuken> Jonta *nix stuff should just work, so that rules out Win
<pragmaticenigma> ryzokuken: This isn't a polling channel, it is a support channel. Do you have a support specific question? Otherwise, please visit /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jonta> Well, does it have to be a Ubuntu LTS?
<ryzokuken> Jonta not necessarily.
<matjam> ryzokuken: I have a work provided macbook running macos for development, mostly Go, some typescript, using vscode. At home I run linux + vscode, etc, its basically identical workflow.
 * matjam apologises for going off topic.
<ryzokuken> pragmaticenigma the main question is about running Ubuntu on a Macbook tbh
<ryzokuken> matjam I used to use Ubuntu in school, it used to break every other day
<ryzokuken> I think the experience is much smoother in laptops meant to run it
<pragmaticenigma> ryzokuken: that's fine, but you're question is very broad... Do you have Ubuntu installed on the MacBook?
<ryzokuken> eg: Sys76 or Dell's devices
<YADW1> matjam A fun journey indeed lol. I find myself in this kind of situations quite a lot tbh (last time I was trying to make ubuntu 16.04 a multiseat distro, I'll let you imagine just how well did it end. God why do I have to be like this). Especially right now that in my timezone it's 9:20 in the evening and I have 50 pages of my textbook, which I'm opening only now, to study for a latin exam tomorrow, but I literally can't focus beca
<Jonta> Have you looked for a distro that targets macbooks?
<ryzokuken> Jonta are there any? I didn't know.
<ryzokuken> pragmaticenigma I tried, the trackpad doesn't work.
<matjam> pragmaticenigma: do you know of a bug in launchpad tracking the magic trackpad issue?
<matjam> I'm looking
<drsperker> pragmaticenigma: If I keep the list of dpkg -l and try to install again if something goes back after the upgrade ? Can I do that ?
<drsperker> goes bad*
<pragmaticenigma> ryzokuken: It's a known issue with Mac's that the trackpads are not working. There isn't a solution currently for it. There are developers working to get it up and running, however at this time all you can do is wait.
<ryzokuken> :(
<Bashing-om> drsperker: No .. the depencies are changed with the new packaging .
<YADW1> In times like this I feel like I never should have joined the linux "fandom", is more of a hobby  than a productivity advantage lol
<ryzokuken> Plus repos on apt are at times lagging behind so I have to build software myself (messy)
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: The upgrade process is one-way only. Once it runs, there is no going back
<ryzokuken> brew feels much better in this regard.
<matjam> ryzokuken: there's a lot of bugs currently filed against the kernel for trackpad related stuff: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1283701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283701 in linux (Ubuntu) "Apple Magic Trackpad: Three Finger Tap gets sent repeatedly" [Medium,Fix committed]
<ryzokuken> matjam oh, okay.
<matjam> ryzokuken: check back in a month or so and you might find it will be all fixed
<drsperker> Bashing-om , pragmaticenigma So if something goes bad I have to fix it right ?
<ryzokuken> matjam all we can do is wait, I guess.
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: We haven't even established what is wrong with your machine.
<matjam> 18.04 is super new, exotic stuff like mac specific trackpads often are not supported simply because it doesn't make the cut by apri
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: I asked you to verify your configuration files, make sure they weren't changed after the update.
<ryzokuken> matjam is it Ubuntu related or can I not expect any Linux distros to work?
<ioria> ryzokuken, why don't you ask to hw manufactures to release the specs ?
<matjam> ryzokuken: it's a kernel thing, you might find newer kernels have bugs that older kernels didn't have, so you might have luck with say, linux mint or something like that with an older kernel .. but I have no idea.
<ryzokuken> ioria I think that's asking too much in case of Apple
<Bashing-om> drsperker: You are overtinking this .. it is rare that "something goes bad" . In most cases it is a config issue on the users end . One does backup their data - as a matter of course .
<crmlt> Trackpads works good on linux with libinput
<ryzokuken> they clearly don't care and I feel bad about it.
<ioria> ryzokuken, dam right
<drsperker> pragmaticenigma : There is nothing wrong. Actually is the first time that I have in my hands a real server running away from my pc , so I'm trying to do things carefully.. (And I'm not trolling) Where can  I find my configuration files ? where are they ?
<matjam> ioria: yeah, right, ryzokuken is going to write to apple and get them to release the specs on their trackpad to the linux kernel developers.
<ioria> hehehe
<matjam> 🙄
<ryzokuken> matjam I'd rather get them to fix the keyboard and go back to using MacOS
<matjam> ryzokuken: yeah I think it's bonkers that so many people are having trouble with the keyboard
<matjam> anyway this is an off topic discussion
<ryzokuken> indeed
<sparq> Hey, other than on reboot, does anyone know why /run/user/<uid> would get purged? Something keeps wiping it and crashing all the processes that keep their PID files and state data there. :-(
<drsperker> Bashing-om : I'm overthiking a lot in every thing , but this is for another discussion. :D
<sparq> Seems like roughly every 24 hours, my user's run directory gets purged.
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: For starters, you should run a local server that is setup the same as your remote server. That way you can test updates before applying them to your remote server (to avoid issues like this)
<Jonta> drsperker: Different config files are in different places. I suggest searching "where's the config file for [program]"
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: The default config file for mysql is /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: though that file should not be modified by anyone. instead custom options should be saved in the /etc/mysql/conf.d folder
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: Also, if you are paying someone to for the remote hosting, they really should be the ones helping you. Since they may have customizations to the OS we are not aware of
<drsperker> pragmaticenigma: It's just a server that is currently running at my university (dedicated). So say that it happens an upgrade to mysql-server x.1 and it goes to mysql-server x.5 . Only the my.conf file will have changes ?
<matjam> drsperker: so, anecdotally, I've never had a problem with mysql-server being upgraded on ubuntu servers.
<matjam> the upgrate scripts do a good job in general.
<matjam> ( they have to, because lots of servers run ubuntu, and breaking mysql would be a Bad Thing ™ )
<matjam> I
<matjam> am at the point now where I don't even think about upgrades on my ubuntu servers, I just do it. Rarely have any issues.
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: Depends on what changed within mysql-server that warrents a configuration file change. There is a lot more to this problem than we can dig into here. You really should contact the people in charge of maintaining the server for help.
<drsperker> pragmaticenigma : Say that there is a mysql-server update which your current database schema doesn't work good with the new server cuz of changes. (Actually they are giving you a mysql script to run to perform the update in mysql ) But  as you say If you want to go back to the previous mysql version you can't :/
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: It is many of our experiences that an upgrade of a software package, rarely if ever goes wrong on its own. There is usually some customization having been done that falls out of scope of the ability for us to troubleshoot and properly diagnose. When that happens, we direct you to the people in charge of the server, in this case your University's IT team.
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: what you just said is complete giberish and makes absolutely no sense.
<ioria> drsperker, you mean perform a query and it does nor work anymore when worked before  ?
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: The updates provided when you run "apt-get upgrade" are not scripts. They are replacement binaries that contain patches, bug fixes only. There are no scripts executed on the database data, except when it pertains to the mysql schema (which you should not have any tables in or custom changes)
<matjam> drsperker: mysql kind of guarantees that point releases won't break your database schema.
<pragmaticenigma> matjam: there is no "kind of" ... they either break or don't break.
<genii> pragmaticenigma: Not strictly true, since some packages run preinstall and postinstall scripts
<pragmaticenigma> and in the larger picture they are tested to not break. Breakage
<rfleming> How can I get QT apps to run in GNOME with the GTK style?
<pragmaticenigma> genii: not those types of scripts
<rfleming> (Example: Dolphin)
<matjam> true, but what I mean is, there's a general social contract there that point releases are bugfixes
<matjam> it woudl be Bad Form to break configuration or database on a point release
<pragmaticenigma> rfleming: The QT engine takes care of that natively, to the best of it's ability.
<matjam> its the kind of thing that would stop anyone from ever using mysql again.
<rfleming> pragmaticenigma: I see... I run a dark theme and dolphin looks like crap all bright and illegible :)
<drsperker> ioria: Yeah, exactly ! Because they made changes to their source code like ex. the way that foreign keys designed (I'm just saying) matjam: Yes the are giving you an .sql script to run to make changes . But as we said until now . If you made an upgrade from mysql-server x.1 to x.5 you can't go again to x.1 properly ! You can't do something before the upgrade to rollback. When it's done it's done ! Am I understing it  right ?
<rfleming> (icon wise)
<matjam> drsperker: back up all the mysql files, and if you want to roll back, remove the mysql package and re-install the old version of the package from the repos.
<matjam> (and restore the backed-up files)
<ioria> drsperker, not a sql magician, but usually you just change your code (or if possible force the previous pkg, never done btw)
<ioria> rfleming, breeze
<pragmaticenigma> drsperker: This conversation has become very unproductive. You've been given several options. It's up to you to persue them. Otherwise, we're just going in circles at this point and need to move on.
<sparq> Any systemd experts around today?
<pragmaticenigma> sparq: Please ask your question, preferably on one line. If someone knows the answer, they will respond. If no one knows, you won't receive a response.
<drsperker> pragmaticenigma : Thank you a lot !
<sparq> pragmaticenigma: Yep. I read the FAQ. Now I'm looking for someone who might have general knowledge about the relevant system.
<worktoner> I am curious why some malicious user would want to run the following: /tmp/.FILE/hidden_hacker_files/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 --library-path /tmp/.FILE/hidden_hacker_files/hackerfile1 /tmp/.FILE/hidden_hacker_files/hackerfile2
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | sparq
<ubottu> sparq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<worktoner> It seems like they copied in some libraries including ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 and a bash binary
<worktoner> What would be the purpose of bringing in your own copy of ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 and bash?
<pragmaticenigma> worktoner: This doesn't appear to be a support issue for Ubuntu, please consider one of the other Ubuntu channels such as discussion or offtopic
<_KaszpiR_> worktoner ability to execute on systems which lack specific libraries, so they provide their own with all dependencies required, and some other features
<worktoner> _KaszpiR_: I see so maybe they just didn't know if those libraries would be available or not so they brought their own in? Makes sense.
<worktoner> pragmaticenigma: Are you recommending another channel?
<_KaszpiR_> they may target most of linux distros, so they bundle all stuff
<sparq> ubottu: Sigh. Please see scrollback before explainin how to IRC.
<ubottu> sparq: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sparq> Ah, that explains it.
<worktoner> _KaszpiR_: yes it seems there was a whole group of libraries but that one was the only one I found being used via 'proc'
<worktoner> erm.. 'ps' i meant
<pragmaticenigma> sparq: What I am telling you is to ask the question. Not ask for anyone... no one is going to respond unless they know what your question is up front.
<_KaszpiR_> worktoner upload it to virustotal and see what it reports
<worktoner> _KaszpiR_: Sorry it has been some time since I had to wear my netsec hat. What is virustotal?
<_KaszpiR_> google?
<worktoner> Certainly, thx
<worktoner> eh, what if these files contained some sensitive data like something that was being exfiltrated? Maybe its not the best idea to upload these files at this point in time
<pragmaticenigma> worktoner: Again, this is offtopic, please see #ubuntu-offtopic=
<pragmaticenigma> worktoner: Again, this is offtopic, please see #ubuntu-offtopic
<worktoner> pragmaticenigma: Are you a bot?
<xebra> hi, in my /etc/network/interfaces I only have two lines, both about the "lo" interface. So where and how is my ethernet interface configured?
<worktoner> _KaszpiR_: Thanks again. I guess I'll pipe down before the thought police write me a ticket
<_KaszpiR_> yw
<andrew09> I'm trying to update the BIOS, but when writing the FreeDOS image to the usb it becomes only 32MB so I can't copy the exe file to it
<pragmaticenigma> xebra: Interfaces are defined by NetworkManager... /etc/network is lower level and a fall back when NetworkManager fails to load
<pragmaticenigma> worktoner: Please offer the same respect to others as you would expect yourself. Name calling isn't apporpriate here and is against the community guidelines. I asked you to take the conversation elsewhere because it is not a support issue. you are researching an issue, and I was attempting to offer a better resource for that purpose.
<worktoner> pragmaticenigma: What are you talking about?
<worktoner> I am working with files that a malicious user left behind on an Ubuntu system. That seems an appropriate enough topic to discuss in this channel. I'm sorry you don't see things the same way.
<worktoner> Also what do you mean by name calling?
<subPunk> greetings from Croahello
<subPunk> i meant Croatia
<PsychoBoB> Guys
<fragtastic> Anyone else notice a problem switching virtual desktop to the left? Ubuntu 18.04 with Budgie. Can hold Ctrl then press right arrow to switch in that direction, but when switching left Ctrl has to be repressed each time
<PsychoBoB> How I can disable a service with auto star
<PsychoBoB> start
<pragmaticenigma> worktoner: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu system support, packages and software that is distributed by Canonical and Ubuntu. You're discussion on a potential breach does not fall within that definition. You're attempt to research about files that appear to have been created by a malicious user is not within that scope.
<PsychoBoB> just remove the alias from /etc/init.d ?
<SlidingHorn> PsychoBoB: version and flavor of ubuntu?
<fragtastic> PsychoBoB, systemctl disable <service>
<pragmaticenigma> PsychoBoB: No, please provide more information includeing the Ubuntu version that you are running so we can offer the correct advice
<worktoner> pragmaticenigma: I'm sorry are you an admin here or some kind of moderator?
<PsychoBoB> SlidingHorn, ubuntu 18.04
<PsychoBoB> fragtastic, this command disable in the moment
<PsychoBoB> I need disable ever
<SlidingHorn> PsychoBoB: what is the service?
<PsychoBoB> monit
<pragmaticenigma> PsychoBoB: That command when run as sudo will disable the service from starting next time the computer is rebooted.
<SlidingHorn> PsychoBoB: the command fragtastic gave you will do what you want then
<pragmaticenigma> systemctrl stop <service> is temporary and will allow the service to restart when the computer is rebooted
<PsychoBoB> shure
<PsychoBoB> ?
<PsychoBoB> and how do I always disable?
<SlidingHorn> PsychoBoB: we just told you.
<pragmaticenigma> PsychoBoB: "systemctrl disable monit" will disable the service
<PsychoBoB> hmmm
<PsychoBoB> disable !!!
<PsychoBoB> is it
<pragmaticenigma> PsychoBoB: There are no files to delete... the tool will automatically do the appropriate changes
<SlidingHorn> systemctl *  pragmaticenigma / PsychoBoB
<oerheks> https://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/enable-disable-services-ubuntu-systemd-upstart/
<oerheks> easy to find
<pragmaticenigma> SlidingHorn: thanks for the correction
<PsychoBoB> monit.service is not a native service, redirecting to systemd-sysv-install.
<PsychoBoB> Executing: /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install disable monit
<pragmaticenigma> PsychoBoB: "systemctl disable monit" will disable the service (sorry for the typo)
<PsychoBoB> is the msg that i receive
<Kon-> My audio levels are borked in PulseAudio. Some frequencies are only barely audible at max volume
<Kon-> This is compared to yesterday, or today in Windows with the same audio files and same playback equipment
<fragtastic> oerheks, that site gives a 503 Service Unavailable btw
<PsychoBoB> pragmaticenigma, SlidingHorn
<PsychoBoB> help me
<Kon-> I've been told that PulseAudio doesn't have any kind of equalizer function, so how is it that my audio levels can get borked in the first place?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | PsychoBoB
<ubottu> PsychoBoB: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pragmaticenigma> PsychoBoB: If you are done using the application you can "sudo apt-get purge monit" which will both remove the service and uninstall the program.
<PsychoBoB> =(
<SlidingHorn> PsychoBoB: that wasn't an error message.  The service should be disabled.
<PsychoBoB> really ?
<PsychoBoB> =)
<fragtastic> PsychoBoB, please check the status of the service
<PsychoBoB> how ?
<oerheks> PsychoBoB, how did you install monit? 18.04 uses proper systemd commands
<PsychoBoB> sudo apt install monit
<fragtastic> PsychoBoB, systemctl status monit
<PsychoBoB> systemctl status monit
<PsychoBoB> ● monit.service - LSB: service and resource monitoring daemon
<PsychoBoB>    Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/monit; generated)
<PsychoBoB>    Active: active (running) since Mon 2018-05-14 17:12:49 -03; 25min ago
<PsychoBoB> sorry
<PsychoBoB> it's running
<SlidingHorn> PsychoBoB / fragtastic we only disabled it...we didn't stop it... PsychoBoB - please answer oerheks' question, though
<pragmaticenigma> PsychoBoB: It will continue to run after you disable
<fragtastic> it still should say if it's enabled/disabled from status even if it's running/stopped
<john00> Hey guys, I'm trying to write FreeDOS image to the usb using Startup Disk Creator, but it becoms only 32MB after finishing so I can't copy files. Anyway to make it FAT32
<worktoner> pragmaticenigma: Hey I didn't get a response from you. I don't want to rock the boat here but I'm definitely dealing with an issue that has to do with an Ubuntu system. It's frustrating that you don't feel I'm on topic enough but I'm going to go ahead and keep talking about ubuntu security here unless you had more to say?
<oerheks> oh, a whole post about monit (17.10, but should be equal for 18.04) ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/953368/systemd-doesnt-restart-monit-after-kill?rq=1
<oerheks> is this a feature of monit?
<pragmaticenigma> worktoner: Stop it, you're acting like a troll now and it's inappropriate. If you want to talk about Ubuntu Security the apporpriate channel for that is #ubuntu-offtopic. Security is not a support topic, it's a security topic. since there is no channel dedicated to security, it's belongs in offtopic.
<worktoner> pragmaticenigma: Just because someone has a debate with you doesn't mean they are acting like a troll.
<john00>  Hey guys, I'm trying to write FreeDOS image to the usb using Startup Disk Creator, but it becoms only 32MB after finishing so I can't copy files. Anyway to make it FAT32
<matjam> !offtopic | worktoner
<ubottu> worktoner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> !repeat | john00
<SlidingHorn> !patience | john00
<ubottu> john00: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<`whoami`> Hello. Do you have any idea why I am able to boot from a ubuntu usb key (the 18.04 installer) and use it as a livecd, while I'm unable to boot from another usb key where I installed ubuntu using the previous usb key ? Secureboot is disabled, and UEFI is enabled.
<xebra> worktoner, did you try asking in #security ? That's a better chan I guess
<worktoner> xebra: Hey thanks, I alreay got my question answered though.
<worktoner> I suppose I'm just trying to wrap up a side chat here with pragmaticenigma
<`whoami`> and the usb drives are plugged in the same slot (I switched them before booting)
<oerheks> worktoner, please don't.
<matjam> `whoami`: the USB stick you installed to won't have the correct boot manager installed.
<leftyfb> worktoner: From what I read, your ubuntu system has been compromised. Your ONLY course of action is to wipe it, reinstall Ubuntu and restore from backups created before the compromise. Beyond that, there's nothing more to discuss about it here. We help with problems with Ubuntu. Your issue is a problem with security and at this point, reinstalling Ubuntu.
<matjam> worktoner: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic as has been suggested to you several times.
<worktoner> leftyfb: yes we have restored the system to a point before the incident, thank you for the advice.
<`whoami`> matjam: interesting. Any lead to install that right ?
<worktoner> matjqm: Excuse me?
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | worktoner
<ubottu> worktoner: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<worktoner> I take it you don't intend to answer my question. Thanks anyhow
<PsychoBoB> I'll restart the machine
<PsychoBoB> and then see monit service
<`whoami`> pragmaticenigma: you could have used /ignore instead of highlighing all the ops. Just sayin'
<pragmaticenigma> PsychoBoB: How or where did you find instructions to install monit?
<matjam> `whoami`: I would google it, I don't know anything offhand. I'm sure people do it, but it's not a common installation target and I don't think it's supported officially.
<PsychoBoB> pragmaticenigma, i just run apt install
<matjam> `whoami`: I found this (old) question here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/170454/can-i-install-ubuntu-to-my-32-gb-usb-pen-drive
<xebra> worktoner, why was your system compromised? And is it desktop or server?
<`whoami`> matjam: ah, that'd  be because I'm installing it on another usb drive. I was thinking about something like "grub-uefi wouldn't have been run during install" or something
<xebra> worktoner, just curious
<pragmaticenigma> xebra: that is offtopic as was stated earlier
<`whoami`> thanks, I'll check the link !
<SlidingHorn> PsychoBoB: You apparently installed some other repository beforehand, though, as the default version in the official ubuntu repos wouldn't have given you the "is not a native service" message you received previously
<xebra> pragmaticenigma, well, the infection vector might be interesting to know though, in this chan
<pragmaticenigma> xebra: As was already stated by 3 people, it is offtopic
<matjam> xebra: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SlidingHorn> xebra: interesting, maybe, but still off topic.  Feel free to continue the interesting conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<tolland> /part/part
<tolland> /part/part
<fragtastic> Budgie on 18.04 would be supported in this channel, right?
<tgm4883> fragtastic: yes
<matjam> it's an official community flavor
<fragtastic> matjam, not actually using the separate flavor though. just tasksel budgie desktop on Ubuntu 18.04
<matjam> you're good, whats your problem
<fragtastic> having a problem with the virtual desktops
<fragtastic> can Ctrl+Right + Right + Right ...
<fragtastic> but Ctrl+Left + Left ... doesn't work
<fragtastic> I have to release and press Ctrl again if I want to switch left
<fragtastic> Not a huge problem by any means, just annoying
<matjam> I don't know, someone else might. Bueller? Bueller?
<worktoner> xebra: We had delays patching a CMS system that had a security hole
<SlidingHorn> fragtastic: curious - does this occur no matter which desktop you're switching from, or only if you're on #1 (switching to #x - x being the highest number desktop)?
<worktoner> xebra: Oh sorry, also it is a server
<fragtastic> SlidingHorn, yep any desktop. i can switch left then right but not left again too
<mattfly> is someone there with nvidia drivers installed able to hibernate? I am not and have reported a bug but Havent found no one else with this issue or up to test it
<matjam> worktoner: please /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to discuss something that isn't a specific support question for ubuntu. Not trying to be a pain, it's just, we are quite happy to discuss non-support related stuff there, where as here it's just noise.
<worktoner> matjam: I much prefer this statement to your previous one.
<matjam> worktoner: I don't always have time to write a long explanation, which is why we use ubottu's macros to direct people to better places. We are all volunteers.
<worktoner> Thanks for volunteering
<matjam> mattfly: I use the nvidia proprietary driver and am able to hibernate. Are you on a laptop by any chance?
<mattfly> yes i am on a laptop
<fragtastic> Just got a crash report dialog /usr/share/budgie-desktop/virtualspace/shownav
<mattfly> oh thanks for saying that i was wondering if i should try the proprietary driver
<matjam> mattfly: you're using the proprietary driver?
<mattfly> i installed the nvidia-384 package that offers 390 driver
<matjam> was that the package offered in Software Updates?
<mattfly> im on a dell i15 7567 with nvidia gtx 1050ti
<fragtastic> er, i mean /visualspace/ not /virtualspace/
<mattfly> matjam: can you tell me about your hardware and how did you proceed to install the proprietary drivers and is it ubuntu bionic ?
<matjam> mattfly: in Software & Updates, go to Additional Drivers and select "Using NVIDIA binary driver"
<matjam> that driver is supported by ubuntu.
<matjam> (and, yes, this is in 18.04)
<mattfly> isnt it the nvidia-384 package??
<mattfly> i guess it does the same as installing nvidia-384
<matjam> mattfly: the latest for ubuntu 18.04 appears to be 390
<matjam> as that is what I have installed
<mattfly> but the package name is 384
<fragtastic> SlidingHorn, i'm gonna dig into this script and try to see what's going on
<mattfly> I have it selected to use nvidia drivers on that page
<matjam> could be; when I look with dpkg --list | grep nvidia, I see 390 (I'm not at home, so I'm ssh'd into my ubuntu box)
<mattfly> what is your hardware ? what is your nvidia card? how much ram and is it a fresh install? are you using the swap file?
<matjam> mattfly: ok this appears to be the most up to date information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mattfly> since the alpha i can hibernate :/
<mattfly> nvidia-384: Transitional package for nvidia-driver-390
<matjam> mattfly: you might also want to check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 for bugs that may be relevant to you
<mattfly> nothing related to hibernation...
<matjam> mattfly: then I suggest posting perhaps with information about your configuration and maybe the maintainers can help you
<mattfly> i did https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uswsusp/+bug/1770491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770491 in uswsusp (Ubuntu) "Hibernation doesnt work after installing nvidia-384(s2disk hangs)" [Undecided,New]
<matjam> ok, sorry, I don't have anything else to suggest.
<mattfly> can you give me details about your hardware?
<matjam> it's a desktop machine with a 1070 in it
<matjam> it's not exotic.
<mattfly> how much ram do you have and are you using a swap file or partition, and how much swap you have
<mattfly> ?
<IntelCore> Two things. One, I click Software center, and..whileI see the loading, it does nothing
<IntelCore> Two, After grub menu, ubuntu loads and checks my pc now.. 16.04
<matjam> mattfly: I don't think that has much to do with anything, it's just a desktop machine. Hardware for desktops is more common. You're probably hitting some weird bug that only affects certain chipsets/hardware configurations on notebooks.
<mattfly> i see..... can be
<matjam> IntelCore: have you made changes to sudoers configuration?
<IntelCore> not to my knowledge
<mattfly> oh if i set a password to root will this driver update stop working?
<mattfly> because it also never worked to me
<matjam> no
<IntelCore> does 16.04 unity with gnome require ubuntu one to load the software-center?
<matjam> IntelCore: no, I am able to use it without ubuntu one.
<IntelCore>  P:  The One that does not load is under Applications>SystemTools>Administration
<matjam> IntelCore: do you have a ~/.cache/gnome-software directory
<IntelCore>  Have another Under just SystemTools menu, has no icon
<Kon-> How can I restore user-level defaults in PulseAudio and PavuControl? I have an issue which does not exist on a newly created user.
<Kon-> I couldn't figure out the problem so this seems the easiest way
<fragtastic> as far as i can tell, the left/right workspace shortcuts are listed under "custom" and the command issued is /usr/share/budgie-desktop/visualspace/visualspace <prev|next>
<fragtastic> Running in terminal manually is fine, just something about holding Ctrl+Alt is a problem
<matjam> fragtastic: maybe another keyboard shortcut is defined somewhere
<IntelCore> matjam - yes (3.20)
<matjam> IntelCore: quit software center, delete that directory, and re-open it
<IntelCore> shows icon, pointer swirls, ahh - it loads
<IntelCore> ty
<IntelCore> why is my loading now scrolling up checking my stuff [OK} in green
<fragtastic> matjam, i've tried removing/readding/changing the shortcuts. still doesn't like moving left
<matjam> fragtastic: weird
<matjam> fragtastic: try making a new user account and seeing if it behaves the same in that new user account
<matjam> IntelCore: not sure what you mean
<matjam> Kon-: I don't know for sure, I would do a find . | grep -e "pav|pulse" and see what files show up
<IntelCore> matjam - grub menu loads.. says Ubuntu at top.. with others below. I give 30 secs, or hit enter. Well, when I hit enter, it goes text scrolls up, instead of a Ubuntu loading graphic
<matjam> IntelCore: but you get a login screen eventually?
<IntelCore> yes. it is now checking like in safe/or advanced
<matjam> did you select the recovery mode?
<IntelCore> noo
<matjam> did you install the binary driver for your machine in Software Center?
<matjam> er software & updates
<IntelCore> no. those update themselfs
<matjam> but you get a login like normal and can log into GUI?
<IntelCore> yep it will finish and open a gui with me to login
<matjam> so, it's probably fine. My machine doesn't do the splash screen either because I installed the nvidia driver.
<IntelCore> yes, is running, fine enough. I also note that I did get a USB of 18.04 and ran live session of 18.04
<IntelCore> got both iso on drive in downloads
<IntelCore> seem after I did this usb, was when
<fragtastic> matjam, wouldn't have thought of making another account. Tried it and it behaves properly
<fragtastic> I guess it's because my user existed before I installed budgie
<matjam> fragtastic: sometimes the config can get messed up, especially if you upgrade from one version to the next and keep the homedir the same, I've taken to storing my files elsewhere and blowing away my homedir on each upgrade/install
<fragtastic> I suppose deleting, or at least temporarily moving, ~/.config might be worth a try
<matjam> while the ubuntu packages upgrade cleanly, there is not always good support for upgrading the configuration in your homedir for every component, and things like budgie are less popular so they're probably even more likely to have problems.
<matjam> I think a lot of things also use .local
<matjam> and then theres .gconf, and .gnome, and ... yeah you get the idea
<fragtastic> I'll remove gnome first
<matjam> 👍
<IntelCore> kompozer not in ubuntu. I want like SeaMonkey.
<IntelCore> got Blueish
<IntelCore> *BlueFish
<fragtastic> matjam, thanks a ton though!
<matjam> fragtastic: my pleasure
<fragtastic> Well, I might as well reinstall at this point. tasksel install ubuntu-budgie-desktop then tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop
<fragtastic> Didn't do what I thought
<matjam> fragtastic: lawl, yeah, I'm sure removing ubuntu-desktop killed a lot of necessary stuff
<oerheks> adding a desktop, no problem, but removing one can be amazing
<matjam> oh look, its removing grub
<matjam> ... and the kernel ... and libc ...
<SlidingHorn> Kon-: See if this helps you at all...I'd recommend reading through all the comments for the top answer as well https://askubuntu.com/questions/854046/restore-default-audio-drivers-in-ubuntu-16
<fragtastic> I was under the impression it would just remove the unity/gnome desktop packages
<fragtastic> Since I had already selected ubuntu-budgie-desktop
<fragtastic> This'll be fun
<matjam> fragtastic: I'd just grab the budgie iso and write it to a usb stick and go from there, if I wanted to use budgie
<matjam> fragtastic: let me know how you like it, I've been tempted.
<fragtastic> I'm gonna at this point
<fragtastic> I just saw it remove grub and other things...
<matjam> yikes
<Bashing-om> fragtastic: removing a DE is not an easy thing - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu - may point ya for what happens .
<fragtastic> At this point I'm just seeing how long I can stay in the desktop before it finally tanks
<matjam> fragtastic: god speed :D
<fragtastic> Bashing-om, I'd open the link, but firefox and chromium are already removed
<Bashing-om> fragtastic: Oh Fun !
<SlidingHorn> fragtastic: lynx?
<fragtastic> SlidingHorn, terminal(s) are gone too
<SlidingHorn> well, then....have fun storming the castle!
<matjam> its ok if you install usb-creator-gtk it will pull back in most of gnome
<matjam> do it from a VT
<IntelCore> bunzip -dk filneame.bzip2  ??
<matjam> IntelCore: sorry?
<R13ose> I use LVM, root is mounting read-only and I need instructions to help me with fsck and mounting it read-write again
<IntelCore> bzip2 file tar.
<IntelCore> un-bzip2?
<matjam> IntelCore: whats your question?
<IntelCore> terminal command for bzip2 file
<matjam> what are you trying to do?
<IntelCore> unzip it
<matjam> unzip what?
<matjam> a tar.bz2 file?
<IntelCore> file.tar.bzip2
<matjam> tar jxvf file.tar.bzip2
<IntelCore> ty
<matjam> j = bzip
<genii> R13ose: You could probably also show the link here to the pastebin with the mount command output
<yacc> Does anyone know if Ubuntu (16.04 or 18.04) supports HFP 1.6 (Bluetooth headset with high quality mic support)?
<matjam> x = extract   v = verbose   f = file
<u0_a132> h
<R13ose> Here is the mount command output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6NM5cCN7Wv/
<yacc> R13ose, consider #lvm
<R13ose> Thanks yacc
<IntelCore> seamonkey install was not clean, but it is there
<R13ose> yacc: I asked a question to you in the other channel.
<IntelCore> it extracted to the directory. now, I click on file, and.. nothing runs
<IntelCore> home/user/seamonkey/seamonkey
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: Why do you want to install SeaMonkey?
<IntelCore> as web edit for html
<IntelCore> aummm, has Compozer it does
<IntelCore> that used to be similar in Mozilla Netscape
<IntelCore> ah  ./seamonkey
<IntelCore> erk, it didn't do..
<IntelCore>  :(
<xamithan> Why don't you just use the repo for seamonkey instead of putting it somewhere strange
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: Compozer isn't maintained anymore. I recommend using a maintained editor like https://www.tinymce.com/ .
<IntelCore> repo for seamonkey?
<xamithan> Ubuntuzilla
<oerheks> easy to find ..
<oerheks> https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/how-to-install-seamonkey-on-ubuntu-16-04
<IntelCore> ubuntu multiverse?
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: I now see that tinymce seems to make web pages that require javascript, and while completely LGPL doesn't make it very clear how to use without paying for their cloud services. It may still be something you want to use, but I no longer think it's a replacement for Compozer.
<Adran> its an embedded editor, its got source code, you don't need their cloud services
<oerheks> libre office can edit too
<doug16k> k10temp is giving nonsense reading on ryzen 2700X. It says temp1:       +119.1°C. is this a known issue?
<oerheks> doug16k, yes, too new hardware
<doug16k> thanks
<oerheks> same with the kernel, 4.16 ..
<oerheks> Linux 4.16.6 Brings Correct AMD Ryzen 7 2700X Temperature Monitoring https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.16.6-Released
<doug16k> great!
<IntelCore> have i386, right?
<IntelCore> this install via terminal didn't work.
<arsen> hi
<arsen> hallo
<arsen> gibt es jemand da?
<meslem> sdcsdcscsdc
<doug16k> 2700X normally runs super cool (it87 says 28C-32C typically). I'm running stress test now though (ox-kill-ryzen) and the script showed the impossibly high k10temp reading. it87 says CPU is at 60C.
<meslem> a
<IntelCore> sniff. didn't work
<IntelCore> ty an8 wayz
<IntelCore> buh bye
<doug16k> oerheks, for now I can get corrected readings with this: watch 'echo $(($(cat /sys/module/k10temp/drivers/pci:k10temp/0000:00:18.3/hwmon/hwmon1/temp1_input) - 59000))'
<doug16k> thanks for the link
<oerheks> have fun!
<Styil> yo, trying to make a program on 18.04, I get
<Styil> gpu.cpp:12:10: fatal error: X11/extensions/Xrandr.h: No such file or directory
<Styil>  #include <X11/extensions/Xrandr.h>
<doug16k> Styil, you probably need to install libxrandr-dev
<matjam> Styil: fyi, that kind of question is probably better off asked in ##c++-general
<Styil> doug16k, it worked, thanks
<Styil> was wondering why I couldnt apt install xrandr
<Styil> seems that was the wrong package
<matjam> Styil: apt search xrandr, then look for something -dev, header files are in -dev packages.
<doug16k> Styil, in general, you can figure out a needed package with something like: apt-file search Xrandr.h
<Styil> thanks for the tip
<yourname_> how do apps get releases to distros or added .. im wondering when eclipse and android studio will make it.
<matjam> yourname_: eclipse is in the universe repositories.
<matjam> yourname_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<yourname_> matjam: it is in there but does not run.. i heard there was a bug..also i think it has something to do with java
<matjam> You'd have to take it up with the maintainers
<matjam> yourname_: go click the "this bug affects me" button : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/1754886
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1754886 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "Eclipse fails to start on fresh 18.04 installation" [High,In progress]
<yourname_> matjam: yea thats my problem.. thank you :)
<matjam> yourname_: could could also search to see if there are any PPAs available that might work. https://launchpad.net/~mmk2410/+archive/ubuntu/eclipse-ide-java might work for you, but it's unsupported in this channel.
<oerheks> hmmm ... OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM warning: ignoring option MaxPermSize=256m; support was removed in 8.0 .. When using Java 1.8 you have to replace -XX:MaxPermSize with -XX:MaxMetaspaceSize.
<oerheks> old tread, https://github.com/ervandew/eclim/issues/431 last post
<yourname_> matjam: i couldnt find any ppas but using a snapd package and have a source install aswell but there is nothing like the comfort
<yourname_> of a deb
<matjam> try the PPA I linked.
<yourname_> matjam: no way.. i looked forever ty :)
#ubuntu 2018-05-15
<cluelessperson> when I attempt to open some things, like mp3 or mp4 from nautilus, I'm unable to play them
<cluelessperson> but I can play them from terminal
<cluelessperson> and images open fine
<cluelessperson> any thoughts?
<Tri> Hey guys
<Tri> I'm here because I keep having to disconnect and reconnect to my wifi for it to work, and I took a look at dmesg and it gave me these repetitive "failed to remove key from hardware" messages that I think are the underlying reason as to why I have to keep reconnecting
<slackin> holy cow.... I have an ubuntu server and the /boot is full so it can't perform an upgrade. I delete all except the newest and current kernel/initramfs/config/etc files and when it goes to do upgrade it starts creating initramfs's for all the previous kernels all over again. I tried to apt-get purge the old kernels but it won't remove them because of unresolved dependacies with the new kernel......
<slackin> I've been fighting this for a little bit now, and I'm not a linux noob but I don't use ubuntu that much except on my server and I don't understand why it's creating initramfs's for kernels that aren't in use and aren't going to be used. Why can I not uninstall the old kernels? why do I have to resolve dependancies before unistalling something that is unneeded?
<slackin> can I force it to uninstall/purge a package without resolving newer dependancies?
<cluelessperson> Webm s open fine
<cluelessperson> slackin:    apt-get autoremove
<Bashing-om> slackin: As you are already dirty - this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174867 maybe the dirty fix .
<cluelessperson> slackin:  should uninstall all the old kernel images
<slackin> cluelessperson, LMFAO, THANK YOU!
<slackin> cluelessperson, I've been trying to get this cleaned up for over an hour now. Can't believe it was that simple.
<nacc> slackin: and, iirc, apt-get tells you this every time you use it
<slackin> nacc, not that I saw of
<slackin> it kept saying "apt-get -f install"
<cluelessperson> slackin: Well, you install things like,    apt-get install
<cluelessperson> slackin:   so, upgrades to your kernel install over the old one, basically, but it keeps the old ones installed
<slackin> cluelessperson, yeah, I know, I tried clean, autoclean, purge
<slackin> didn't even think about autoremove
<cluelessperson> slackin: clean removes cached packages that aren't installed
<slackin> I'm an old slackware man turned in to a gentoo junkie, sometimes in ubuntu i get a little lost ;)
<cluelessperson> slackin: That's fine. :P
<cluelessperson> slackin: also,   dpkg -l   will list installed packages
<slackin> cluelessperson, yeah, I knew that part at least, and I tried purging them by hand with the full package name but kept saying no because of dependancies
<cluelessperson> webm, mkv, images play fine
<cluelessperson> mp3, mp4 do not
<Two_Dogs> cluelessperson: does not play on any player?
<cluelessperson> Two_Dogs: mp3s open with Rhythymbox but not VLC
<cluelessperson> vlc can open from terminal
<Two_Dogs> cluelessperson: where did you get vlc from?
<Two_Dogs> cluelessperson: the first player uses gstreamer, yeah? and vlc has its own codec
<yourname_> cluelessperson: do u have the restricted drivers for mp3 and also check see if vlc audio output is the same as rythmboxs
<cluelessperson> Two_Dogs: snap
<cluelessperson> yourname_: audio output is the same?
<cluelessperson> Two_Dogs: yourname_  it's not a codec issue, it's likely a nautilus, samba issue
<cluelessperson> maybe in how it seems the mounted CIFS folders
<cluelessperson> Two_Dogs: yourname_   For example.  If I navigate from within VLC to    /mnt/torrents/    the mounted directory appears blank
<LuMint> i'm trying to run a program from a different user
<LuMint> with gksudo
<LuMint> that's what I'm getting: (gksu:31722): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localmachine:0.0
<Climber> Climber
<LuMint> does anybody know how to fix this?
<Two_Dogs> cluelessperson: so its not a mp3 issue, yes?
<cluelessperson> Two_Dogs: no
<WoC> LuMint, the error msg says gksu not gksudo
<cluelessperson> Two_Dogs: something about how different programs can read CIFS mounts or not
<LuMint> oh, right
<LuMint> it was gksu
<cluelessperson> in the past I could play vlc off CIFS stuff fine
<cluelessperson> so I don't know what this is
<LuMint> WoC:  and whenever I do xhost + or xhost + localhost, i'm getting  this "xhost:  unable to open display "localmachine:0.0""
<WoC> LuMint, did you ssh to that ?
<cluelessperson> Two_Dogs:  VLC is unable to open the MRL 'file:///mnt/archive/personal/hobbies/BITCOIN/ELECTRUM/MALWARE%20-%20ELECTRUMPRO/session_4/session_4_evidence.mkv'.
<LuMint> WoC: no
<LuMint> WoC: it all happens on my local machine. I just need to run an X program from a different user
<Two_Dogs> cluelessperson: that a mp3?
<WoC> and DISPLAY is showing 0.0 ?
<cluelessperson> Two_Dogs: no, that's an mkv
<LuMint> now I can't start any programs from the command line
<LuMint> not even from the current user
<LuMint> says "cannot open display: unset"
<Two_Dogs> cluelessperson: i guess first you need to get the networking side of the equation figured out
<WoC> LuMint, open new terminal
<Two_Dogs> cluelessperson: how does vlc play network shares? copies the the to some temp folder or direct play?
<LuMint> WoC: thanks, it helped.
<WoC> np
<RoadRunner> Having problems with a vid card mirroring video to TV through HDMI  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KBWdjkxxrz/
<cluelessperson> Two_Dogs:    The network shares are mounted with CIFS,  to VLC they "should" appear as normal local filesystem
<cluelessperson> albeit with a bit of network latency
<Two_Dogs> cluelessperson: i am clueless to cifs/samba, test vlc with local file for codec issues
<fragtastic-temp> Having trouble formatting a usb drive
<fragtastic-temp> got the ubuntu budgie 18.04 livecd
<WoC> RoadRunner, i would say most likely due to the AMD linux video driver
<fragtastic-temp> mkfs.ext4 just hangs forever on writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information
<oerheks> make your live iso with fat32, not ext4
<cluelessperson> Two_Dogs: it's not a codec issue.  I can copy the files locally and they play fine
<WoC> RoadRunner, try #radeon
<fragtastic-temp> oerheks: i'm running from the livecd not trying to write it, my bad
<oerheks> oh oke
<WoC> RoadRunner, check dmesg for any related err msgs
<fragtastic-temp> it's a USB3 256GB flash drive from PNY, just bought it
<fragtastic-temp> mkfs.ntfs takes seconds and it read/writes fine
<fragtastic-temp> pushed files to and from it, but just ext4 stops responding to ^C during that part
<RoadRunner> WoC: is #radeon dealing specificaly with the AMD linux video driver?
<WoC> RoadRunner, anything related to radeon, so yes
<RoadRunner> WoC: where in the system would I find "dmesg"?
<Two_Dogs> cluelessperson: theres a thought, tried #samba for assist?
<WoC> RoadRunner, type dmesg in a terminal
<Two_Dogs> seems like a samba issue
<LuMint> I blocked ICMP requests following some stupid guides, now I have reenabled it in iptables
<LuMint> but ping is not working
<pavlos> Two_Dogs: I mounted my repo (sudo mount //server/repo /media) then use VLC to Open File /media, found a movie and play
<LuMint> how do I fix that/
<LuMint> ?
<RoadRunner> WoC: are the messages in this buffer reset at each boot? and what type of message to look for?
<pavlos> LuMint: the --icmp-type should be 8
<pragmaticenigma> LuMint: what guides, if they did things correctly should be fairly straight forward to reverse
<LuMint> yeah, got it.
<fragtastic-temp> pretty sure this is a problem with mkfs.ext4 now
<fragtastic-temp> during the wipe it's pushing 100MB/s
<fragtastic-temp> once it goes into writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information it just stops
<RoadRunner> are error messages in dmesg highlighted in bold white?
<slackin> RoadRunner, not necissarily
<RoadRunner> can't seem to send tos #radeon channel; does it need some kind of special subscription?
<pragmaticenigma> RoadRunner: You may need to register your nick for access to that channel
<RoadRunner> pragmaticenigma: wonder why they care about that?
<pragmaticenigma> reduce spam RoadRunner
<RoadRunner> ok
<fragtastic-temp> Still not sure what's going on with this flash drive
<fragtastic-temp> Tried on a windows machine too and it does ntfs fine
<fragtastic-temp> trying to format ext4 just doesn't work
<slackin> did you partition it first?
<slackin> not that you *have* to, but might help
<slackin> start with a fresh table
<pragmaticenigma> fragtastic-temp: if you have a windows machine, why not follow the instructions for making a bootable drive on windows using rufus
<slackin> ^^]
<fragtastic-temp> pragmaticenigma: i'm not trying to make a bootable drive
<fragtastic-temp> i'm trying to format it to ext4
<pragmaticenigma> try ext2
<fragtastic-temp> i'm running from a livecd
<pragmaticenigma> fragtastic-temp: I'd try ext2... also, I think the "disks" utility should be available in the livecd... that might be able to do it
<fragtastic-temp> tried disks too
<pragmaticenigma> is there a particular reason for using ext4?
<slackin> fragtastic-temp, you sure you are using the correct device?
<fragtastic-temp> not really, just used to using ext4 and trying to figure out why it doesn't work
<slackin> maybe you are trying to format the live cd?
<fragtastic-temp> slackin: yes, i'm sure i have my flash drive selected
<slackin> just checkin' ;)
<slackin> fragtastic-temp, does it give an error?
<slackin> or just say ok and then not actually work
<fragtastic-temp> with ext4 no, it just says
<fragtastic-temp> "writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information:"
<fragtastic-temp> and then doesn't respond to ^C or kill -9
<slackin> how long do you wait?
<fragtastic-temp> 10 minutes
<slackin> wait longer
<slackin> possibly
<slackin> depending on speed of drive
<fragtastic-temp> USB3
<slackin> could actually take longer
<fragtastic-temp> 100MB/s easy
<RoadRunner> guys, I am having a video related problem  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KBWdjkxxrz/ . As I am no expert, could you look through my dmesg log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cryZ783Nys/ to see any related errors?
<slackin> is it preforming at usb3 speeds in linux though?
<fragtastic-temp> yes, when i format to NTFS which takes 5 seconds
<slackin> fragtastic-temp, o, you are formatting ntfs in linux?
<fragtastic-temp> i'm trying to do ext4
<fragtastic-temp> i tested ntfs to make sure it actually works
<slackin> fragtastic-temp, you tested ntfs in linux though, not windows?
<fragtastic-temp> i tested on a windows machine too
<fragtastic-temp> ~100MB/s
<fragtastic-temp> writing, reading was faster
<slackin> have you tried ext2 or 3?
<fragtastic-temp> ext2 has been running since pragmaticenigma suggested it
<pragmaticenigma> RoadRunner: The PSU could be very much failing, and the card doesn't have enough power to drive both display outputs. TVs are also notoriously fussy about the image they're given. It's possible the TV doesn't like the signal from the GPU
<fragtastic-temp> Writing inode tables:  495/1845
<pragmaticenigma> has it gotten that far before fragtastic-temp ?
<slackin> fragtastic-temp, and its contining to update?
<fragtastic-temp> i haven't tried ext2 before
<fragtastic-temp> ext4 just stopped displaying and responding after "writing superblocks"
<pragmaticenigma> fragtastic-temp: it is possible that the drive hardware isn't compatible with something involved with ext4... ext4 is really meant for an internal type drive, not removable media.
<fragtastic-temp> ext2 so far was fast up until inode table # 430 now it's painfully slow
<RoadRunner> pragmaticenigma: just bought that gpu, so its important for me to rule it out as a cause quickly (while I can still return it...)
<fragtastic-temp> pragmaticenigma: any suggestion on what i should format it to?
<fragtastic-temp> If it makes a difference it's a 256GB pny usb3 flash drive, just bought it
<pragmaticenigma> RoadRunner: the PSU is what I'm concerned with... If you go for only display to the TV, no mirror and don't experience issues, it's something then with the configuration, not the card
<pragmaticenigma> fragtastic-temp: I leave all my portable drives in NTFS or exFAT... both are then readable by Linux and Windows machines, the latter can also be read by MacOS... giving you a better chance at data recovery down the road
<fragtastic-temp> pragmaticenigma: i kinda need linux uid:gid so NTFS and exFAT are out
<fragtastic-temp> since i'm trying to backup my laptop
<fragtastic-temp> which is formatted ext4
<pragmaticenigma> fragtastic-temp: that's also a reason I don't format with linux based format... when I recover backups.. .I don't want the UID:GID kept as the next machine may not match and I'd have to chown them
<RoadRunner> pragmaticenigma: to do as you suggested, is it enough to just "disable" the comp monitor or disconnect it physically?
<pragmaticenigma> I'd disconnect physcally to rule it out
<RoadRunner> I'll try it, thanks :)
<pragmaticenigma> I've gotta sign off for the evening, take care everyone
<fragtastic-temp> i'm fine with uid:gid because the first user usually has the same ID across fresh installs of ubuntu
<fragtastic-temp> mkfs.xfs took seconds and works
<fragtastic-temp> i guess i'll just assume that this drive doesn't like ext at all
<fragtastic-temp> successfully wrote 1GB of files to it in a few seconds too
<crimson_king> Fn + Page Down works, Fn + Page Up doesn't - I'm on a laptop. Would appreciate help
<r00tk13h0uston> ##C
<r00tk13h0uston> quit
<jordan4ibanez> Hello, I'm getting a severe apt error on 16.04 amd64
<jordan4ibanez> When I run sudo apt (or apt-get or aptitude) update I get https://pastebin.com/raw/3pBuKUyi
<SlidingHorn> crimson_king: what version & flavor OS are you running, and what are you expecting "Fn + PageUp/Down" to do?
<SlidingHorn> jordan4ibanez:   sudo apt install --reinstall libappstream3     then try again
<oerheks> remove appstreamcli, or install from backports, sudo apt install appstream/xenial-backports
<crimson_king> SlidingHorn: Kubuntu 18.04 - I expect Page Up to, for example, move an object higher in Inkscape, or to scroll faster upwards. Instead, it behaves like a normal up arrow
<crimson_king> SlidingHorn: on another laptop, I got this fixed by writing a custom hwdb file. I have to adapt it to this one.
<crimson_king> SlidingHorn: yeah, I'll try that first. Sorry
<crimson_king> My page up works now... fixed with a custom hwdb
<swift110> hey
<Kon-> For a week I've noticed I'm getting consistently 40-60% of my normal download speed in 18.04. I'm getting normal speeds in Windows 7 and previously in 17.10 on the same machine
<Kon-> This is a very strange issue but I'm thinking it might have something to do with systemd-resolved?
<Kon-> How can I go about troubleshooting this issue?
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: do via terminal> systemctl status *resolv*
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: anything show?
<Kon-> Two_Dogs: Yes, it's running
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: did you change dns server?
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: anything show? any complaints shown?
<Kon-> I think it's complaining that I'm using UDP for the local network
<Kon-> Other than that, nothing seems like a warning
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: did you tweak resolv from the systemd default installed resolv setting/s?
<Kon-> resolv.conf?
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: thats one, sure, any! tweaks?
<Kon-> I had previously installed dnscrypt-proxy and was trying to use that instead of systemd-resolved, but I gave up because the setup changed significantly in the new version and their tutorial was written for 17.10
<Kon-> I've since purged dnscrypt-proxy after stopping the service, checked dnsmasq.d, restarted both systemd-resolved and network-manager
<Kon-> resolv.conf has the nameserver set to what I believe is default for systemd-resolved
<Kon-> I no longer even have /etc/dnsmasq.d after purging dnscrypt-proxy
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: what dns server you have enabled?
<Kon-> 127.0.0.53
<Kon-> Which appears to work
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: there was a writeup recently about systemd-resolve, i have not delved into it
<Kon-> tbh I think it's harder to change DNS server on Ubuntu than any other distro. In this case, I've failed to do that and in fact gimped my internet speed somehow
<Kon-> Imo, this shouldn't even be possible
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: via networkmanager config you can change dns server, yes?
<SlidingHorn> Kon-: changing DNS server on ubuntu is the same way as any other distro.
<Kon-> Two_Dogs: I believe so, but I think it is also overwritten on boot by systemd-resolved
<Kon-> And re: networkmanager.conf, is it normal to have "managed=false" under [ifupdown]?
<SlidingHorn> Kon-: this might help:  https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128220/how-do-i-set-my-dns-when-resolv-conf-is-being-overwritten
<Kon-> SlidingHorn: At this point I've given in and accepted the systemd-resolved defaults, but I'm trying to understand why my internet speeds are consistently 50% of what they are in 17.10 or Windows 7
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: where does one make config changes to systemd-resolved?
<SlidingHorn> Kon-: DNS is not going to affect sustained speeds.
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: i would guess slow do to ultimate dns server choice
<Two_Dogs> s/do/due
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: done the simple tweaks? disable ipv6 if not used
<Kon-> SlidingHorn: Which software elements of network management may impact speed? I can dual boot to Windows 7 on this same machine right now and post 2x better speedtest results in a minute or two
<Kon-> ipv6 is disabled, I believe
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: check
<Kon-> I forget where to go for that
<Kon-> I was messing with this last about 10 days ago
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: in networkmanager config
<SlidingHorn> Kon-: well, as an aside, speedtest is worthless - use something like testmy.net (they have full explanation as to why - won't get into it here)...
<Kon-> In that case no
<Kon-> SlidingHorn: I went there because I started noticing a much lower max speed in real world use
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: disable ipv6, you behind your own router?
<SlidingHorn> Kon-: ^^
<Kon-> Two_Dogs: In that case, no, nothing in NetworkManager.conf about IPv6
<epaulgr> hi how can i found a spanish chat?
<SlidingHorn> !es | epaulgr
<ubottu> epaulgr: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<epaulgr> help me please xD
<Kon-> IPv6 is disabled in the router, yes
<Two_Dogs> its not a conf, its a gui panel in networkmanager config Kon-
<epaulgr> ty!
<SlidingHorn> Kon-: how about locally?  4
<Kon-> Two_Dogs: I'm in KDE. I think this would then be the Network Connections panel
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: me too, plasma
<Kon-> I have IPv6 set to automatic, but I don't think it's used
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: disable ipv6
<SlidingHorn> Kon-: just in case https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/366220/ubuntu-16-04-minimal-extremely-slow-internet-connection
<SlidingHorn> (should also work for 18.04)
<Kon-> Two_Dogs: The closest option to Disable is Ignore
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: networking needs a restart for the modification to take effect
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: disable ipv6, yes, ignore
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: on same gui where you found ipv6, there should be option to tweak dns
<Kon-> Two_Dogs: Yes, I have nothing special there
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: 1.1.1.1 seems fast here, or 8.8.8.8, best choice is found from the output of the process 'namebench'
<Kon-> Two_Dogs: This GUI panel on its own does not affect a DNS change in 18.04
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: nothing means you are getting dns from router, my guess
 * SlidingHorn cringes at google services, but that's OT..  !ot | slidinghorn
<Kon-> Heh, agreed
<SlidingHorn> Kon-: did you check the 1st link I gave you regarding DNS?
<Kon-> About systemctl.conf?
<Two_Dogs> dns best choice is found from the output of the process 'namebench'
<Kon-> Okay, I just updated the conf file
<SlidingHorn> Kon-:  that's the one
<Kon-> sysctl.conf, I should say
<Kon-> No change
<Two_Dogs> Kon-: define 'no change'
<Two_Dogs> and did you restart NetworkManager.service?
<Kon-> Just did
<Kon-> Speeds remain about 60% of what they should be
<Kon-> I think the best course of action would be to get everything back to default: systemd-resolved, NetworkManager, dnsmasq, the GUI settings
<Kon-> Not sure the best way to do that
<Kon-> Interestingly, testmy.net gives much worse results than any other speed test site I've tried
<SlidingHorn> Kon-: It probably will...but it's *accurate* speed...speedtest/ookla, etc are geared to be in your ISPs favor, which is why they send you theere
<Kon-> So, what's the easiest way to blow all this up and go back to defaults?
<Kon-> Again, I'm 100% sure this is a software issue
<Kon-> If I delete conf files and restart the relevant services, should they repopulate?
<Kon-> Or is that not always the case?
<ledeni> Kon-, you use wifi or wired connection
<Kon-> Wired
<Kon-> Okay, I just renamed all network-related conf files in /run/systemd, /run/NetworkManager, /etc/systemd, and /etc/NetworkManager to .conf-old
<Kon-> I'm hoping this will repopulate everything on reboot
<Kon-> If not, guess I might be delayed a minute or two
<enyc> Kon-: wow somebody who understands debugging ;p
<Kon-> I've done enough of it, I'd sure hope I got the basics by now
<Kon-> Interesting results
<Kon-> All conf-old files in /run/ were deleted and the conf files repopulated on reboot
<Kon-> All conf-old files in /etc/ remain AND no new conf files were created
<Kon-> Did not expect that
<matjam>  /run is tmpfs
<Kon-> And it didn't fix my problem
<Kon-> Just to make sure it's not a problem with an 18.04 default, I'm going to try with the Live USB
<Kon-2> Speeds are great on the Live CD
<Kon-2> GUI network settings are identical
<Kon-2> all the conf files seem to be the same on the Live CD as they are on the installation
<Kon-2> Brings me back to square one
<Kon-2> unless there's a relevant file or service I missed
<NoNickNoob> Who likes Durians?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | NoNickNoob
<ubottu> NoNickNoob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NoNickNoob> bazhang, You alive out there?
<Amis> Hello! Every since I installed Ubuntu 18 (clean) I always have to pull out and plug in the stereo jack so it allows me to select that as output after a restart. It worked fine in 16 before. What is causing this?
<NoNickNoob> I've been away from any kind of irc for some years now.
<NoNickNoob> Is there a general social channel on this server, sorry to get off topic....
<Amis> ##chat ?
<NoNickNoob> Alright. :) Thamks.
<lotuspsychje> Amis: try pavucontrol perhaps
<Amis> lotuspsychje, I'll check it out
<bipul> What is the name of the Mysql package need to install on Ubuntu to connect MySQL database via Python.
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | bipul start here
<ubottu> bipul start here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Amis> bipul, that depends on which package you want. There are more then one. For Python3 with pymysql it's 'python3-pymysql'
<bipul> Okay, thank you. I just want to write a code in python to manipulate database.
<osa1>  how do I update perf_event_paranoid setting permanently on Ubuntu 18.04?
<Two_Dogs> osa1: how is it done non-permanent?
<osa1> Two_Dogs: sudo sh -c 'echo 1 >/proc/sys/kernel/perf_event_paranoid'
<Two_Dogs> osa1: and that is done after you log in to session?
<osa1> Two_Dogs: I do that when I need debugging/profiling, then after a restart I have to do it again
<Two_Dogs> osa1: i would look then at adding the line minus 'sudo' in txt file /etc/rc.local , if file exists and to end if it does not create the file, see if that works
<osa1> I don't have a /etc/rc.local
<Two_Dogs> osa1: create it
<ikonia> osa1: put the parameter in sysctl.conf
<osa1> I think I had tried sysctl.conf thing but let me try again
<ikonia> that is the correct way to set the kernel parameter
<ikonia> osa1: show me the actual line you've put in sysctl.conf
<ikonia> (or one of the include fileS)
<osa1> ikonia: kernel.perf_event_paranoid=1 <- I think this is what I had tried
<osa1> I'll try again now although I can't restart now just to try, I'm in the middle of something
<osa1> ikonia: does that look correct to you?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you just need perf_event_paranoid = 1
<osa1> ah, OK. done.
<ikonia> that should work
<osa1> alright
<sinon> hai
<sinon> quit
<David_Hedlund> Can dconf remove entries from "Startup Applications Preferences"?
<David_Hedlund> I found it, they are apparently located in: /etc/xdg/autostart/
<vlt> Hello. Are there usable video editing tools in Ubuntu? Something that's like kdenlive but works without crashing around 30 times an hour?
<lotuspsychje> !info pitivi | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-3 (bionic), package size 3115 kB, installed size 8863 kB
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Thanks, I'll have a look at pitivi.
<MrM0ng0053> blender's supposed to be able to do some
<rasberry> f
<rasberry> hello
<rasberry> del
<guiverc> Hi rasberry, this is Ubuntu support; if you have an Ubuntu support question please just ask it, (ideally in a single line, and please be patient to give people time to answer it)
<rasberry> sw
<rasberry> tree
<JimBuntu> guiverc, Hi... o/
<JimBuntu> David Hedlund, if you see this,... Lightworks and Flowblade are both alleged to be decent.
<LeMike_> Hello. I have a problem, that xrandr shows HDMI-1 as disconnected. I already disabled the nvidia driver because I tried everything I could find for that. So I am on X-Server now and dunno how to continue.
<lotuspsychje> LeMike_: start from the beginning mate, whats not working exactly?
<SwedeMike> win 417
<lotuspsychje> SwedeMike: can we help you?
<SwedeMike> lotuspsychje: unfortunately not, it seems I still at old age can't learn to not typo.
<lotuspsychje> !details | LeMike_ ubuntu version, graphics card chipset, driver version, how many screens?(connected how?)
<ubottu> LeMike_ ubuntu version, graphics card chipset, driver version, how many screens?(connected how?): Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<LeMike_> lotuspsychje: I turn on my laptop (Xubuntu 17.10) and nothing appeared on the second screen. I checked the display settings and only one display was shown (the lid, eDP-1). So I continued with xrandr and it showed that HDMI-1 is not connected. So I tried a different cable and right now I try another monitor. I also disabled the nvidia driver (got nvidia graphics and some intel thing as hardware) and used
<LeMike_> the X.Org. After a reboot the situation didnt change.
<maz3max> Hi! After upgrading to Ubuntu 18.04, I am getting power notifications on the lockscreen waking up the display. Does anyone know how to disable them?
<LeMike_> I never touched a config file and only use what Xubuntu gives me via GUI. I get only on the shell for debugging so "nothing special" done ever since.
<lotuspsychje> LeMike_: check sudo lshw -C video to see your exact chipset and drivers loaded, you have a hybrid nvidia/intel card i presume?
<lotuspsychje> maz3max: take a look into dconf-editor mate, there are some energy settings in there worth taking a look on
<LeMike_> lotuspsychje: thanks. got it here: https://pastebin.com/LeC1f8z8
<lotuspsychje> LeMike_: ok your nvidia card show unclaimed, so i think to have best hybrid experience is to install the nvidia- driver version
<lotuspsychje> LeMike_: you can check whats available for your card with: ubuntu-drivers list
<JimBuntu> +1 for ubuntu-drivers list and then ubuntu-drivers install
<LeMike_> lotuspsychje: I disabled in the "app & update" -> "additional drivers" on purpose trying to fix the problem with that. I switch back to nvidia, let me reboot real quick.
<maz3max> lotuspsychje: Thanks for the tip! Unfortunately I didn't find the correct setting when searching for 'power'
<lotuspsychje> maz3max: check org/gnome/desktop/screensaver
<LeMike_> lotuspsychje: now the "unclaimed" is gone
<lotuspsychje> LeMike_: good, hybrid cards need nvidia-prime to set to powersave or performance mode
<lotuspsychje> LeMike_: can you tell wich driver version is active now?
<LeMike_> lotuspsychje: GUI shows 384.111
<lotuspsychje> LeMike_: ok great, now how many screens do you have and how are they connected? dvi? hdmi?
<LeMike_> 1 in the lid (laptop) via eDP-1 connected, 1 external via HDMI-1 shown as disconnected but physically connected
<LeMike_> lotuspsychje: sorry, forgot the nick in front.
<lotuspsychje> LeMike_: try xrandr --auto or install arandr to GUI
<LeMike_> lotuspsychje: xrandr output still says "disconnected" after --auto, got arandr installed
<lotuspsychje> LeMike_: do you have an F5 screen switch button on your laptop?
<lotuspsychje> LeMike_: Fn+ F5 that is
<LeMike_> is there a way where I can see if things like bluetooth, WLAN or other ports are disabled ?
<LeMike_> yes. and xubuntu does not now how to deal with that.
<LeMike_> lotuspsychje: wait... let me check the grub config
<[twisti]> im trying to set up passwordless ssh access, but when i try to connect, i get these responses: https://pastebin.com/Kc8SbAz5
<[twisti]> then it asks me to type in my password
<[twisti]> the pub key for that key is in the servers ~/.ssh/authorized_hosts file
<LeMike_> lotuspsychje: so grub got no "acpi_osi=" in it. I may try that and reboot later on. But still I wonder what commands show me the state of my bluetooth, etc which can be turned of via Fn+ keys
<lotuspsychje> LeMike_: im bbl, re-ask in channel once in a while ok
<sdfgssd> hi I'm trying to create a macOS image from iso but its not bootable after a complete dd imaging to /dev/sdb
<sdfgssd> should I make a hfs slice and image it to sdb1 or something ?
<JimBuntu> [twisti], "we did not send a packet, disable method" odd
<ducasse> LeMike_: for wifi and bluetooth - 'rfkill'
<JimBuntu> [twisti], to be sure, is this openssh server from the stock repos?
<LeMike_> ducasse: thanks. now I am unsecure about the display switch on the keyboard. damn thing. yesterday it worked and I changed nothing.
<sdfgssd> how do I make a macos pendrive image on ubuntu
<sdfgssd> unetbootin is not working and gparted is dysfunctional
<sdfgssd> dd is weird
<JimBuntu> dd is fine. What's the issue?
<sdfgssd> I just see a blinking underscore when I boot into it
<JimBuntu> sdfgssd, How did you create it?
<sdfgssd> dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdb
<JimBuntu> sdfgssd, that's the simplest of ways. Where did you get the IMG?
<sdfgssd> torrent lol
<JimBuntu> Well, that doesn't bode well. Is it an image of the macOS installer?
<sdfgssd> yes
<sdfgssd> i see macos installer label when i mount
<JimBuntu> are you attepting to boot it on an actual Mac?
<sdfgssd> no
<JimBuntu> sdfgssd, Well, there is your problem.
<JimBuntu> sdfgssd, You can't simply install macoS on any machine, sorry
<sdfgssd> hmmm but I want a hackintosh I got a shiny magic trackpad 2 for this
<sdfgssd> im fully prepared
<sdfgssd> not fully apparently
<ducasse> not an ubuntu issue
<JimBuntu> Well, check out the hackintosh channels/sites. I wish you the best, but this isn't Ubuntu support related.
<sdfgssd> ok
<sdfgssd> your right
<sdfgssd> thanks
<JimBuntu> sdfgssd, I will say, you did things properly for using dd, at least at a basic level.
<ducasse> either way we don't support violating licenses
<arussel> Hi, I'm installing mongodb-org-tool from the mongo.org repo. On my local machine (14.04), the 3.6.4 version has depedencies: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.18), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.1) , but on AWS, using the ubuntu ami 14.04, the and the exact same mongo version, I get: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.18), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.2), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.2~beta3)
<arussel> how is it possible ?
<arussel> the ubuntu on aws is complaining because of the 1.0.2~beta3 dependency
<JimBuntu> It's possible due to changes in the 14.04.XX portion as well as AWS ubuntu being customized
<chanikan> The battery level states it is 75% on my laptop.  AND it states that it is fully charged at the same time.  My ocd is hurting
<arussel> mongodb-org-tools : Depends: libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.2~beta3) but 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.25 is to be installed
<arussel> JimBuntu: how can I find the XX portion ?
<JimBuntu> arussel, manually install the libssl that you need
<JimBuntu> lsb_release -a
<chanikan> Gjeldende batterinivå (current batterylevel): 75%, Fulladet (fully charged): 60,6 Wh (100%)
<arussel> JimBuntu: both are Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<chanikan> ubuntu 18 lts by the way
<JimBuntu> solution is still the same, if you need a newer version of libssl, then install the newer version manually, then install the rest via apt. That's what I would do, but then again... I would question the need for a "beta" anyway
<arussel> JimBuntu: I would much prefer not to have to install manually on prod server, we're using chef I ideally the solution would be package basec
<JimBuntu> 18 is LTS unless you are on a previous LTS, then 16 is the current upgrade path until July 26th
<JimBuntu> arussel, In that case, I suggest moving to 16 and seeing if the issue persists (in a staging/dev environment)
<arussel> JimBuntu: but how a package can have different dependency at the same version ? how is it computed ?
<blackflow> manually installing a random version of openssl, outside of apt, is a ticket to disastervile.
<arussel> JimBuntu: stocked on 14 for the time being as moving to 16 means moving to a new chef version which is not a small task in aws opsworks
<user3> hallo
<JimBuntu> arussel, I *think* that info comes from the repos, which for AWS, iirc, isn't the stick Ubuntu repos.
<JimBuntu> arussel, lemme quickly check this though, one moment
<JimBuntu> confirmed, AWS uses their own mirrors. No idea how much is changed
<arussel> JimBuntu: I've added   https://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu as repo for mongodb
<JimBuntu> Yes, and it's asking for version X, but the general repos want to put version W.
<arussel> so I do believe that both local and aws uses it. I don't think aws would overwrite this
<JimBuntu> Mongo doesn't provide the libssl package, that's coming from AWS, since it's an AWS "mirror" (not a mirror exactly)
<arussel> JimBuntu: got it
<JimBuntu> arussel, otherwise, I can't be of much more help. You can ask again though and there may be someone that can reply who has direct experience with this or similar. I used MongoDB via AWS EC2 in the past, but no longer host Mongo with AWS
<arussel> JimBuntu: ok, thanks for your help
<JimBuntu> np, yw
<Lun_> Hello everyone, I've used Ubuntu in the past (just did a fresh install with 18.04 LTS) and am not afraid of the terminal. I am in an apartment complex which shares the internet connection with all tenets, thus practically a public network. I was wondering what kind of security measures would be advised before I go online for the first time with this fresh install. Any advice?
<JimBuntu> Lun_, I would put a router between myself and the "public network" for a simple start. At least then you have some level of immediate bloackage with any ports you may have open.
<superlinux> hello. I use debian 9.x, and I want to download a debian package from Nvidia's website, and the website tells me to choose either ubuntu 16 or unbuntu 17. which is the nearest to my debian?
<JimBuntu> Lun_, Then I would be looking at the docs for UFW, and running a few `sudo netstat -tunelp` commands to double-verify what I have listening on the machine. Change SSH (if it's running) to a port beside 22, anything other than 22 is better than 22 since many bots/kiddies are stupid.
<JimBuntu> superlinux, might better asked in a #debian channel?
<JimBuntu> superlinux,  #debian-ubuntu specifically, should be the channel that can answer quickest and with the most knowledge. That's the channel for cross-over conversation and cooperation.
<Lun_> JimBuntu: Solid advice, I am sure to need a firewall but the idea of using a router between me and the "public" one, I wasn't aware routers could bridge WiFi that way. Would you also recommend a VPN? There are only 4 other known users all of which are not technically savvy, but more people could know the password than I think. I'm not as concerned about the ISP seeing what I am doing as I am about everyday joes packet sniffing.
<JimBuntu> Lun_, I didn't realize you were using their WiFi. Either way, yes, you can get a device that connects to their WiFi and acts as a router, so that you can connect wired and/or wireless devices to your own SSID.
<JimBuntu> Lun_, are they at least using WPA2?
<JimBuntu> Either way Lun_ , if I was using someone elses WiFi like that, I would probably use both a firewall AND a VPN. The firewall to prevent easy access to services I might be running (or don't know are running) and the VPN to further secure my own communications.
<JimBuntu> Lun_, for example, I don't use hotel/cafe wifi unless it's over a VPN.
<Lun_> JimBuntu: Chrome OS currently, limited details. Security just says PSK (WPA or RSN) which isn't what I was hoping for. Perhaps a private connection would be worth the investment honestly. However my bridge would prevent further penetration to my devices if I use WPA2 for inner connection I presume. The VPN example makes a lot of sense, this WiFi is included with rent and is setup with Charter Business Accnt.
<JimBuntu> Lun_, If this is a proper set-up, then they should have client separation enabled, which prevents any of you users from being able to communicate with each other directly.
<Lun_> JimBuntu: I can directly see my neighbor's printer, Chromecast, computer, etc. So unfortunately it is a shotty setup haha!
<JimBuntu> Lun_, I would run some nmaps to see if client isolation is enabled... a few at different times of day to make sure someone else was connected... or possibly even coordinate with a neighbor to make sure
<JimBuntu> ouch
<JimBuntu> On the bright side... think of all the fun
<Lun_> JimBuntu: Hahaha, nah I wouldn't pull that! Though, the thought of blasting porn on my neighbor's chromecast for effect has crossed my mind.
<JimBuntu> All kidding aside, your complex is apt for abuse. Possibly communicate with the administration, i expect it to be a simple option that they didn't checkmark.
<JimBuntu> If they are including it with the cost of rent, they might have some liability... or worse, they could be exposing their own use to others and be at risk themselves. It's pretty inexpensive for them to at least CHECK if it's an existing option that they can enable.
<Lun_> JimBuntu: Solid point, I'll bring it up next I see the landlord. In the mean time, pretty sure you've convinced me a private installation is best. In the meantime I'll get a VPN as well. Thank you for the talk.
<sdfgssd> wow there's actually a #hackintosh channel
<JimBuntu> Lun_, you are welcome, happy and safe surfing.
<sdfgssd> and they support piracy
<sdfgssd> or illegal breach of osx contract
<JimBuntu> sdfgssd, be safe, who knows who could be lurking in such a channel.
<sdfgssd> assistant chief of NSA headquarters ? lol
<JimBuntu> probably only like-minded people.
<sdfgssd> criminals ?!?
<JimBuntu> by definition, maybe...
<sdfgssd> whats the worst that can happen
<sdfgssd> it should be fine
<JimBuntu> asteroid kills off all life, but I think it will be unrelated
<sdfgssd> I wont click dodgy links
<sdfgssd> nah that's a good metaphor but at least it was a necessary phase of evolution, it didn't kill the monkeys here we aer :P
<sdfgssd> they're all idle anyways, or the channel's full of their dirty bots
<JimBuntu> Even Ubuntu has been evolved thanks to the evolved great apes, mainly due to it's own kind of environmental stresses weeding out the weak packages/code.
<chanikan> so why hasn`t apple gone after the hackintosh community in a more forceful way?
<JimBuntu> chanikan, because they benefit from it in many ways
<chanikan> right
<chanikan> you`d think they could easily devastate it if they wanted to
<JimBuntu> chanikan, they surely could... 5,000,000,000 $USD per month can afford a lot of lawyers
<sdfgssd> and I was wondering why some of their very precious closed source firmware drivers have never been published opensource
<sdfgssd> and linux devs are still struggling to even support their trackpads
<chanikan> I just installed ubuntu 18 lts on this 2007 32 bit macbook.  I wish I hadn`t since 16 lts worked better.
<sdfgssd> you see dodgy comment lines in git like # I don't know what this code does but it seems to enable the left click
<sdfgssd> lololol
<JimBuntu> chanikan, sorry to hear that. Although, thanks for the info, when I think about updating my macbook to 18.04.01, I'll think twice.
<cluelessperson> Question, I'm hoping to install openjdk, but this seems to want 500MB of packages that don't seem to be needed?
<cluelessperson> https://hastebin.com/raw/wujegariqu
<cluelessperson> how do I make it lean?
<cluelessperson> chanikan: I'm considering upgrading, what's different?
<sdfgssd> lean and mean, you'll probably need the 500mb
<JimBuntu> cluelessperson, do you *need* the JDK, or can you settle for the JRE?
<sdfgssd> jdk is bloated
<cluelessperson> sdfgssd: jdk
<sdfgssd> that's the sacrifice
<sdfgssd> if you want to pray for java gods
<JimBuntu> cluelessperson, are you certain all of those are ONLY related to the requested installation and NONE are from some previously unmet dep?
<cluelessperson> JimBuntu: I didn't install anything else, so pretty sure
<cluelessperson> no clue
<cluelessperson> adwaita-icon-theme ?
<JimBuntu> yikes, cause "gsettings-desktop-schemas" doesn't sound like it's related
<chanikan> I`m considering downgrading
<JimBuntu> cluelessperson, I don't have the same version (11) available, but my depends are hella less, like 4 things. I may already have the rest installed...
<cluelessperson> JimBuntu: I'll try  apt-get install --force  to resolve anything missing
<JimBuntu> cluelessperson, please try `sudo apt-cache depends openjdk-11-jdk`
<chanikan> so is there a working way to align batteries in ubuntu?
<cluelessperson> chanikan: align batteries?
<chanikan> cluelessperson: like on a laptop, mine shows 75% when fully charged
<nopcode> hey
<JimBuntu> chanikan, calibrate the battery runtime estimate?
<chanikan> yes
<cluelessperson> chanikan: the word you're looking for is "calibrate" google that. :)
<chanikan> ok
<JimBuntu> chanikan, power-calibrate
<chanikan> I`ll do that
<cluelessperson> calibrate batteries ubuntu laptop  whatever
<nopcode> i have a second hdd mounted at /mnt/d and i wanted to delete a directory. i still had a "less" process holding open a file in that directory. couldnt delete it because of a "fuse_hidden" file. w.t.f?
<JimBuntu> nopcode, ps -aux to find the process and kill the process
<nopcode> JimBuntu: yeah i found it
<nopcode> but WTF
<nopcode> this changes the semantics of unix filesystems
<nopcode> i should be able to delete a directory with an open file!!!
<nopcode> why does this even use fuse at all? its just a ntfs mount
<JimBuntu> unmount *should* hang if there is a file operation ongoing.
<nopcode> not talking abount unmounting
<nopcode> just deleting a directory with an open file
<JimBuntu> removing a directory with an open file should fail too. rewriting the file shouldn't fail though or moving the file
<nopcode> JimBuntu: what? lemme test that
<nopcode> nope. works on ext3
<JimBuntu> nopcode, the less may fail, but things like `tail -F filename` should succeed in following the moved file
<nopcode> its not the less that failed
<nopcode> less kept the file open
<JimBuntu> ah, NTFS to complicate things
<nopcode> resulting in me not being able to delete the directory
<nopcode> so does it apply different semantics just because it's NTFS?
<nopcode> doesnt that violate posix or something
<JimBuntu> probably so, I would expect it to as NTFS is not a native Linux filesystem, although it's one of the better ones offered by MS
<nopcode> but yeah ok
<nopcode> since when do we do filesystems in userspace tho?
<JimBuntu> nopcode, which module are you using for NTFS? There may be an update
<nopcode> this apparently uses fuse
<JimBuntu> gtg,biab
<chmd> hi! where can I see the messages that I generated with the 'logger' shell utility? It used to land in /var/log/messages, but now it does not exist anymore. /var/log/syslog does not have the messages either
<nopcode> but yeah actually my fault, was a bit furious that linux behaviour would change so much and didnt realize it was an NTFS mount at first...
<chanikan> pretty happy with this 20 dollar battery I got off ebay so far for the macbook.  The original battery was swollen and 100% dead
<chanikan> it`s probably not as good as an original, but there`s a limit at how much money I`m willing to throw at a dirt old computer
<myrat> what's up
<pragomer> i have to open pdf's from my work, but they are pw protected and (a kind of) pdf in a pdf. (the pdf contains a link and then, after giving the pw, the protected content opens).
<pragomer> this does not work with ubuntu's pdf reader, only with adobe reader on windows.
<pragomer> any chance to open this on ubuntu?
<ChiLLabiS> https://askubuntu.com/questions/18495/what-pdf-viewers-are-available-for-ubuntu
<ducasse> pragomer: an old version of acrobat is available for linux, you could try that
<pragomer> ok.. I thought of using wine/crossover with relativly new adobe reader.
<pragomer> but I wondered if there was a linux way
<kerru> if you open that in the browser, does that work ?
<pragomer> you mean opeing the pdf in firefox??
<myrat> yes
<extra-pixel> Hi, I'm trying to boot into an older version of the Linux kernel (3.11) after compiling it myself.  I can compile and successfully boot into other 4.x kernels, but I can't boot into the 3.11 kernel I've just compiled.  After loading it from the GRUB menu, it hangs on the "loading initramfs" message.
<pragomer> mm.. firefox asks me for my password. that looked good.
<Amis> Hello! Why is it that the line out/stereo options on the volume controls only get visible when I replug the stereo jack? It worked in 16, broken in 18 for me.
<pragomer> but it only opened the unencrypted part of the pdf
<Amis> I already tried it with pavucontrol but it's the same
<pragomer> I can see the two pdfs that are packed in the unencrypted pdf. but I cannot open them / save them (firefox)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<eoli3n> Hi
<eoli3n> in 18.04 i can't find networking.service... so i removed network manager and configured /etc/network/interface, but no dhclient at startup
<eoli3n> how to enable /etc/network/interfaces at startup
<eoli3n> ?
<john_rambo> Is there a desktop clock I can install in Ubuntu 18.04 ?
<ducasse> eoli3n: you need to install ifupdown, as it's no longer there by default
<eoli3n> oh ok thx
<eoli3n> ducasse:
<sdfgssd> the pendrive I dd'd is not even recognized anymore I dont see it on dmesg
<sdfgssd> [ 5400.686505] usb 2-2: device not accepting address 10, error -71
<sdfgssd> or device not responding to setup address.
<sdfgssd> ok it's suddenly working after one last try =/ weird
<mattiasb> Hi all! I'm trying make my script that builds automatic installation ISO's from Ubuntu 16.04 ISO's also handle 18.04 ISO's. The script uses kickseed files to automate the installation. I've already found that the kernel resides under /casper/ instead of under /install/ and have gotten the installation software to boot. But it doesn't automate anything. Looking at the logs in /var/log/syslog and journalctl I see no kickseed
<mattiasb> references at all. While there were lots of them in 16.04.
<mattiasb> I use the `ks=cdrom:/preseed/ks.cfg` kernel parameter (and I've confirmed that ks.cfg is indeed under /cdrom/preseed/). Did anything regarding kickseed change between 16.04 and 18.04 that could give me these errors?
<extra-pixel> Hello, I am using xubuntu 18.04, and I am trying to compile and boot into an old kernel (version 3.11).  I can compile the kernel successfully, but when I try to boot, the boot prompt hangs at "loading initramfs".  I think this might have something to do with the way glibc is configured on a default installation.  Is there a way I can reconfigure glibc so that it accommodates old kernels?
<tomreyn> mattiasb: which isos are you referring to specifically?
<tomreyn> (exact filename)
<mattiasb> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso
<mattiasb> 😲
<mattiasb> Is the -live part significant maybe?
<tomreyn> mattiasb: right, use http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/
<mattiasb> tomreyn ah! So the -live images are focused on giving a good experience for manual installation, while these other ISO's you pointed to are more... generic?
<mattiasb> (because while I'm personally a Fedora person I was stunned by how beautiful the 18.04 install was! Great job to whoever worked on that! :) )
<tomreyn> mattiasb: that's probably meant to be so, yes. in practice, the live server installation isos (which are now default) are oinly suitable for simple installation scenarios while most server admins will prefer the old style non "live" ones
<mattiasb> Cool, good to know! Thanks a lot!
<tomreyn> yes, the live ones look nice and install fast
<tomreyn> welcome
<sdfgssd> h
<sdfgssd> o/
<sdfgssd> \o_
<sdfgssd> _o/
<tomreyn> extra-pixel: why do you use a 3.11 kernel on 18.04?
<sdfgssd> thats an old kernel
<sdfgssd> why are you using 3.11 ??
<sdfgssd> that's bizarre
<extra-pixel> tomreyn: I need it for mounting an experimental FS called betrfs
<extra-pixel> Would I be better served just installing an old version of Xubuntu?
<tomreyn> extra-pixel: that's not "btrfs", right?
<extra-pixel> It's not.  It's different, but it's based on btrfs.
<extra-pixel> I need to do some benchmarking using it, but it requires the 3.11 kernel.  Specifically, it requires the 3.11 kernel with a custom patch applied.
<francisv> After upgrade Ubuntu from 17.10 to 18.04 I noticed that the environment variables I have configured in '.bash_profile' are not longer exported.  Why? and how is the proper way to configure then?
<extra-pixel> I have applied the patch and compiled the kernel, but I can't actually boot into it.  Booting hangs after the boot loader.  I suspect it has something to do with glibc being configured for kernels newer than the one I'm trying to boot into.
<tomreyn> extra-pixel: wello none of these scenarios is supported here,  and you definitely should keep this system airgapped. this said, using an old and end of life distribution will be the only way to possibly get this kernel working well with the user space.
<extra-pixel> Thank you for the advice.  What version of Ubuntu would you recommend for this?
<xiacong> asd
<tomreyn> extra-pixel: one which came with a similar kernel. you can ask more questions regarding this in #ubuntu-offtopic (after registering with nickserv) if you like. in this channel, we oinly support non EOL releases (and kernels)
<extra-pixel> Alright.  Thank you.
<sdfgssd> 17.04
<tomreyn> francisv: are you running bash then?
<ioria> extra-pixel,  just for test purpose , you can install saucy (from old release repo) that ship 3.11.10
<extra-pixel> Thank you, ioria.
<ioria> extra-pixel,  wait .... linux-image-3.11.0-12-generic exactly
<francisv> tomreyn: well, I actually don't use too much Terminal.  I use Emacs and e-shell instead.
<francisv> but I need the environment variables in .bash_profile for other applications to work
<extra-pixel> I will give that a try.  Thanks, everyone.
<francisv> I need some way to initialize global environment variables when I enter to log in my account
<francisv> export variables in Ubuntu 17.10 used to work, but not in 18.04
<francisv> in .bash_profile
<francisv> I mean
<francisv> now, I have to manually source the file
<tomreyn> francisv: what does "env | grep SHELL" return?
<JimBuntu> francisv, have you tried placing them in your ~/.bashrc ?
<francisv> tomreyn: GNOME_SHELL_SESSION_MODE=ubuntu, and SHELL=/bin/bash
<francisv> JimBuntu: I have not tried.  Should my environment variables be in .bashrc in Ubuntu 18.04?
<mattiasb> tomreyn So, after reverting my script changes and just pointing to the non-live iso it just went right through the installer just like on 16.04. Success! 🙌 Thanks for your help!
<JimBuntu> francisv, yes
<francisv> JimBuntu: ok, I will try.  Why this change from Ubuntu 17.10?
<JimBuntu> francisv, or if they are global to all users, then perhaps right in /etc/profile... or as an add-on in the /etc/profile.d/
<JimBuntu> francisv, I can not speak to 17.10 as I stick to LTS
<francisv> JimBuntu: I thought an Ubuntu official flavor is equal to LTS
<francisv> hmm\
<francisv> well, that was my misunderstanding
<JimBuntu> A new LTS is released only every 2 years +/-
<francisv> I see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_version_history
<JimBuntu> francisv, and note that 17.10 doesn't have an LTS next to the version. No issue with using it, I simply don't use the betas or any other non-LTS, at least not any more
<francisv> Anyway, this channel gives support to users of Ubuntu 17.10 also, right?
<JimBuntu> yes francisv
<francisv> I like to use betas in all software I use :-)
<francisv>  
<JimBuntu> francisv, did moving the items to the ~/.bashrc resolve the issue?
<francisv> will restart my machine
<francisv> brb
<francisv> JimBuntu: Yes, putting the export command in .bashrc worked.  Thank you!
<JimBuntu> You are very welcome.
<chanikan> I`m urging for a new laptop that can run linux, and I`d like one that is really quiet, have a really long battery life (10 hours+?), so that I can bring it with me.  What would that be?
<mohabaks> hello folks;how can I enable dhclient to autostart in ubuntu 18.04
<BluesKaj> mohabaks, make a small bash script with the line, sudo dhclient, and place it in startup and shutdown, but I' not sure where that is in gnome
<tomreyn> chanikan: this question might be more suitable in ##linux or ##hardware
<mohabaks> BluesKaj: I use the server version of it;where's the startup/shutdown dir ?
<chanikan> thank you for the tip tomreyn (noob at irc)
<tomreyn> chanikan: welcome
<BluesKaj> mohabaks,  https://askubuntu.com/questions/814/how-to-run-scripts-on-start-up
<mohabaks> BluesKaj: thanks
<dunpeal> Hi there. I'd like to install Ubuntu, with my main (root and default) user having a specific UID and GID. Is that possible?
<malaverdiere_> Quick question - I am using a Fedora-based distro and I'd like to switch to Ubuntu LTS - my hard drives are encrypted LVM - is that going to install smoothly?
<JimBuntu> dunpeal, I think root needs to be 0, at least the default super-user. If you simply want the name root, you can rename the root user and take that name for a different user.
<kiriuha> installilg
<kiriuha> installilg
<kiriuha> kiriuha_you6
<kiriuha> tor
<kiriuha> tty
<kiriuha> del
<kiriuha> rd
<kiriuha> win
<kiriuha> windows 95
<jorvis> I upgraded to 18.04 from 17.10 and now have both launcher bars on the left and bottom which are mirrored.  Does anyone know how to get rid of the left one? https://i.imgur.com/wNI7uIz.png
<dunpeal> JimBuntu: thanks, what I really want is to change my default user's UID and GID.
<JimBuntu> You can change those.
<kiriuha>  . . . . . . . . .  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . , . , . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
<kiriuha> stop
<JimBuntu> jorvis, by changing the computer name to "notcolossus", it's confirmed that you are using the AI known to it's human creators as Colossus.
<BluesKaj> kiriuha, enough already with the enter key
<jorvis> JimBuntu: Haha, I have another laptop which is nearly 18" and a beast.  It's 'colossus'.  This is my smaller, more portable 14" one.
<JimBuntu> dunpeal, please see `man usermod`, specifically around the `usermod -u <UID> <USER>` and `usermod -g <GID> <USER>` sections
<JimBuntu> jorvis, Oh, I thought it was a reference to "The Forbin Project" or the book "Colossus"
<JimBuntu> I politely request you change the hostname of your smaller laptop to "Guardian", lol (check out the book or wikipedia possibly)
<ioria> jorvis, never seen before, maybe a shell-extension issue; check it in gnome-tweaks  or run  gsettings list-recursively | grep dock-position
<dunpeal> JimBuntu: thanks!
<JimBuntu> dunpeal, You are welcome.
<jorvis> ioria : I'll check tweaks.  The output of that command is: org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock dock-position 'LEFT'
<ioria> jorvis, i'am not even sure that the bar at bottom is dock  (looks like tint2)
<jorvis> ioria:  Found it - it's an extension I had called Dash to Panel.
<dunpeal> I'm getting the following error immediately after installing: http://dpaste.com/1GT97RT
<JimBuntu> seems odd to me that it's looking at "10.12.110.90" for us.archive.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> dunpeal: fix your proxy server, or have it fixed for you.
<tomreyn> dunpeal: your ubuntu system is told (by the dns server it is told to use via dhcp most likely) that us.archive.ubuntu.com is at 10.12.110.90. but this is an internal, non routed, non internet ip address. it will be a server close to you.
<dunpeal> tomreyn: thanks!
<tomreyn> dunpeal: so basically this means that your connection to the ubuntu archive mirror is being intercepted. there can be and usually are legitimate uses for this, such as reducing the amount of traffic on the internet, by running a local apt proxy. but this on seems to be misconfigured.
<JimBuntu> tomreyn, in the meanwhile, would the hosts file get checked first... and could manually entering an IP for that (sub)domain into it resolve the issue for now?
<tomreyn> JimBuntu: i would think it could be a way to work around it. and to complicate things for the future if one forgets to remove the static entry off the hosts file later.
<JimBuntu> For sure, wouldn't want to forget it... set a reminder ;-)
<wonky> has anyone successfully configured sssd and active director with ubuntu 16.04
<Malgorath> Hey folks, loving the new 18.04 but the auto discovery of printers is quiet annoying, is there a way to turn this off so I can remove the printers I don't want?
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: I've been trying to do the same without much success. I tried one option and it came back. The current option I have seen is to disable the bonjour service on the printer's controll panel/web interface
<Malgorath> pragmaticenigma, yeah thats not really an option in an office environment so I hope someone else has an idea
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: There are a number of stakeoverflow and askubuntu entries... This one is one I've been trying
<pragmaticenigma> https://askubuntu.com/a/921289
<Malgorath> yeah doesn't seem like its for 18.04 though, as I don't even have a /etc/cups-browsed.conf file
<Malgorath> lol its in /etc/cups/
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... looks like it has a typo... That has been working for me so far... every now and then I still get a rouge printer show up
<pragmaticenigma> haven't been able to track that down. at the moment, I have only the one printer on my network
<Malgorath> after you set it to none, just sudo service cups restart?
<dunpeal> tomreyn: seems like we're running a local mirror for us.archive.ubuntu.com, except it doesn't have the latest release yet. Is there a way I can make it go to the actual server?
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: it should be systemctl restart cups.service I think...
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: 18.04 uses systemd, if I recal correctly
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: "systemctl restart cups-browsed.service" should be what you need
<Malgorath> pragmaticenigma, ugh still coming back
<Malgorath> I have about 40 printers in my office that keep getting added
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: might need to reboot to get it to stick
<tomreyn> dunpeal: if "it" is your local computer where you are trying to get updates on, then you can configure an alternative dns server, such as 9.9.9.10
<chanikan> anyone know how to get a laptop to show the correct level of batterypower left?  I tried that power-calibrate several times on a different computer, but it didn`t do anything
<pragmaticenigma> chanikan: Can you explain a little better what you mean by correct level?
<JimBuntu> chanikan, did you get the laptop to 100%, unplug the charger and then run power-calibrate?
<chanikan> yes JimBuntu, I did that.  Afterwards the power still didn`t show the right values
<chanikan> on this macbook it shows 75% when it is fully charged
<rungcc_from_work> Hi guys. I'm having some trouble understanding the smartctr data received from my two ssd, could someone help me with those?
<rungcc_from_work> https://ibb.co/bZP8oy
<rungcc_from_work> https://ibb.co/h8j8oy
<rungcc_from_work> this is my SDA (OS less /home)
<pragmaticenigma> chanikan: Does the laptop properly alert you when you're about to run out of power though?
<rungcc_from_work> and this is my SDB
<rungcc_from_work> https://ibb.co/kG1w8y         https://ibb.co/d39ioy
<dunpeal> tomreyn: why 9.9.9.10?
<JimBuntu> dunpeal, or 1.1.1.1, 1.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<dunpeal> JimBuntu: what are these servers?
<JimBuntu> They are all DNS
<dunpeal> Also, how should I override the default DNS?  Write it to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base?
<JimBuntu> Quad9's, the one they gave you, offers some protection from bad sites/attackers/etc.
<dunpeal> JimBuntu: who runs these servers?
<JimBuntu> CloudFlare, CloudFlare, Google, Google (for the ones I listed and in that order)
<john_rambo> I just installed indicator-datetime ....How do I launch it ? $ indicator-datetime: command not found
<dunpeal> JimBuntu: thanks!
<chanikan> pragmaticenigma, on the laptop I tried using it, the lappy just shut down without warning
<JimBuntu> There are many ways to change the DNS. I am not sure where the proxy/etc is located though... so, you can probably add them in your network manager GUI
<chanikan> pragmaticenigma, I have still to actually run out of power on this one, I`ll try that and see what happens
<doug16k> john_rambo, try sudo service indicator-datetime start
<john_rambo> doug16k, Failed to start indicator-datetime.service: Unit indicator-datetime.service not found.
<doug16k> oh. I did `apt-file list indicator-datetime` and saw a service file.
<rungcc_from_work> Does anyone know how to interpret those smartctl images I've sent?
<[twisti]> how can i change what /usr/bin/env returns ? its ignoring my path setting and i dont know how else i would go about changing it
<pragmaticenigma> chanikan: Apple support isn't the greatest with linux in general, apple likes to do a lot of screwy and proprietary stuff with their interfaces which makes it hard. Ubuntu and the rest make a best effort to use default protocols and interfaces to communicate with the compoenents, sometimes it works, sometimes it requiers a ton of tweaking.
<JimBuntu> [twisti], Can you show how it's ignoring your path? i.e., show the results of `echo $PATH` and where you set the path to something different...
<doug16k> john_rambo, how about sudo systemctl start indicator-datetime
<[twisti]> JimBuntu: https://pastebin.com/d70Aheuk
<chanikan> pragmaticenigma, ok.  The lappy that shut down without warning was an asus though
<john_rambo> doug16k, Failed to start indicator-datetime.service: Unit indicator-datetime.service not found.
<[twisti]> in case its not evident from the paste, ~ = /kunden/number/
<[twisti]> so /kunden/number/bin is in the path, which is further confirmed by 'which php' finding it in there
<mgedmin> [twisti]: I think your .bashrc adds stuff to PATH but forgets to 'export PATH' so subprocesses (like /usr/bin/env) also get the changed PATH value
<[twisti]> but env is for some reason ignoring the path
<[twisti]> ah, let me try that
<pragmaticenigma> rungcc_from_work: right now it looks like the two screen shots things are alright. The "Value" column counts down as issues are found. When "value" is less than or equal to "thresh" then you need to worry.
<mgedmin> which is a shell builtin (and not a subprocess), so it would see the local setting
<JimBuntu> [twisti], yeah, SSH into the server and check PATH there. looks like 1and1
<[twisti]> mgedmin: i changed the ssh command to 'env; which php; php --version; export PATH; /usr/bin/env php --version' but it made no difference. did i misunderstand you ?
<geirha> which is not a shell builtin in bash
<pragmaticenigma> rungcc_from_work: right now it looks like the two screen shots things are alright. The "Value" column counts down as issues are found. When "value" is less than or equal to "thresh" then you need to worry.
<[twisti]> JimBuntu: the paths are identical, and the path is also printed in the pastebin :|
<pragmaticenigma> if there was a response previously.. I missed it when my network went down
<mgedmin> [twisti]: looks like I was wrong
<JimBuntu> [twisti], ok, next up might be to clear the bash hashes
<[twisti]> meaning ?
<dunpeal> Can anyone tell me how to override the default DNS provided by my network?
<mgedmin> but hashes are per-process and every ssh invocation gets a new shell process
<[twisti]> ah, no, i got it
<[twisti]> it appears to be unable to resolve the ~ for some reason
<geirha> yeah, don't put ~ in PATH
<geirha> bash will parse it, env will not
<[twisti]> when i hardcoded ~/bin into the command with the expanded thing, it worked
<doug16k> rungcc_from_work, smartctl results look great. perfect
<hamess_> i just upgraded from 17.10 to 18.04 and cant login now. gives blank purple screen
<[twisti]> how odd. thanks, good to know
<JimBuntu> good catch
<hamess_> i this is happening a lot looking at askubuntu
<hamess_> s/this/think
<doug16k> rungcc_from_work, look at the value, higher is better. when it gets worse, value gets lower. when it gets all the way down to thresh, it's a failure
<geirha> [twisti]: you probably just quoted the assignment by mistake.  PATH=~/bin:$PATH  #correct    PATH="~/bin:$PATH"  # bad
<rungcc_from_work> doug16k: Dammt! I was afraid someone would answer this :( But thanks doug!!!
<[twisti]> geirha: if someone did, it wasnt me. ~/bin was already there
<rungcc_from_work> My ubuntu intel nuc skull canyon is freezing ALL THE TIME after I've replaced my old 32GB nvme with this two 256 lite-on 256gb ssd
<[twisti]> the .bashrc contains this line:
<geirha> the default .profile does prepend ~/bin to PATH yes, but without quoting it (so that the ~ gets expanded on assignment)
<[twisti]> export PATH="~/bin:$PATH"
<[twisti]> so thats probably it, like you said
<rungcc_from_work> since the SSD were new, if the problem were with them, At least I could get a new piece for free from their warranty
<geirha> yup, just remove the quotes and it'll be fine
<geirha> or replace ~ with $HOME
<rungcc_from_work> I'm also doing a whole memtest for my ram
<rungcc_from_work> if those are not the problem, the problem could only be with the v1 synergy or some USB device (my DMESG is full of cant give address to usb device messages)
<rungcc_from_work> I'm receiving a lot of device descriptor read/64, error -71 related to USB
<rungcc_from_work> it could by my cooler master mech keyboard, or it could be something else, dunno
<rungcc_from_work> the system is super unstable though, impossible to work in it.
<doug16k> rungcc_from_work, what ubuntu version? I am getting USB errors similar to that since upgrading to 18.04 LTS, and it was perfect before on same hardware.
<rungcc_from_work> 18.04 LTS
<rungcc_from_work> SAME HERE!
<rungcc_from_work> it was perfect on 16.04
<JimBuntu> rungcc_from_work, I'm not having issues with Synergy 1.5.0
<JimBuntu> Oh, I'm not running 18.04 though
<rungcc_from_work> but packages of the distro were too old for some thing, so I upgraded
<doug16k> rungcc_from_work, for me, disconnecting my USB 3.0 hub stopped the issue. do you use a superspeed hub?
<rungcc_from_work> dunno, my hub is from a BR company, probably some chinese rebranded as brazilian
<doug16k> I'm not sure whether it is something that I had on the hub, or the hub itself. I haven't spent much time trying to reduce it, yet
<rungcc_from_work> but yes, I use one
<rungcc_from_work> but the one that has an empty description on LSUSB isnt the hub
<doug16k> my usb went so nuts that it was failing to detect a USB headset being plugged in :)
<mgedmin> maybe try disabling usb autosuspend?  dunno, never seen similar problems :/
<rungcc_from_work> my hub is a TP-LINK UH720
<rungcc_from_work> can't find any info regarding superspeed
<doug16k> mine is TP-LINK too. not sure exactly which one
<doug16k> it's a very good hub. it's a multi-TT hub, which is excellent
<rungcc_from_work> doug16k: 7 usb 3.0 ports, three with 1.5A and external power supply?
<doug16k> exactly
<Malgorath> pragmaticenigma, so far nothing worked, going to see if I can manually find or add the printer and set it as default that is in my office
<rungcc_from_work> same as mine, probably with a different case... common for tplink
<rungcc_from_work> I'm crazy with this problems... I'm almost downgrading to 16.4
<rungcc_from_work> the freezing continue even with a clean install
<rungcc_from_work> even with no program installed at all.
<rungcc_from_work>  var/log/messages just do't exist (not found on terminal)
<JimBuntu> /var/log/syslog?
<rungcc_from_work> also nothing specific JimBuntu
<rungcc_from_work> :(
<rungcc_from_work> When booting I can see very quickly that some messages appear, but can't read them neither find them on the logs.
<rungcc_from_work> It is really frustrating.
<rungcc_from_work> I downloaded a new bios update, will try this at home today, god knows if it will solve...
<mgedmin> journalctl doesn't show them?
<rungcc_from_work> nops
<rungcc_from_work> just the usual usb already mentioned
<rungcc_from_work> and something about overload of packages on the nic
<doug16k> I'm going to unplug everything from my hub and connect it, and see if it suddenly starts malfunctioning
<rungcc_from_work> which was getting me curious that could it be synergy
<JimBuntu> How many machines are you using synergy with, I use 5 and don't experience issues
<rungcc_from_work> just 2
<JimBuntu> killing synergy should be simple enough, for a test
<rungcc_from_work> a mac mini running high sierra, directly connected to my nuc running 18.04
<doug16k> rungcc_from_work, try: dmesg | less
<doug16k> that should show you the boot messages assuming it hasn't flooded them off the top
<rungcc_from_work> dmesg just show the usb and nic card thing
<rungcc_from_work> PS: worth mentioning this is kind of just a brainstorm, I was up late yesterday trying to solve this, now, as nick points, I'm at work, should be home in 6 hours, then I'll update the bios and try everything again, new install, remove the hub, exchange ports, etc.
<hamess_> anybody else having a similar problem?
<hamess_> blank purple screen after upgrade to 18.04?
<hamess_> reading about this on askubuntu it seems it is a gpu problem
<hamess_> i dont even have a gpu
<mgedmin> modern intel cpus have integrated gpus in them
<mattiasb> A GPU is what puts pixels on your screen, you definitely have one unless your building very specific server- or embedded hardware
<mgedmin> unfortunately I know nothing about the purple screen problem
<NoImNotNineVolt> mgedmin: indeed, and they use the i915 driver, which is awesome.
<hamess_> my bad
<hamess_> i meant
<hamess_> reading about this on askubuntu it seems it is an external gpu problem
<mgedmin> ah
<mgedmin> well, there could be more than one problem with the same symptom
<francisv> JimBuntu: I remembered now why I initialized environment variables and '.bash_profile' and not '.bashrc' before.  Environment variables initialized in `.bashrc' are only inherited in Bash, but not stand alone applications.  In Ubuntu 17.10, the variables I used to initialize in `.bash_profile' where also inherited by stand-alone applications.
<caiofs> Verify the xorg configuration.
<francisv> How to initialize environment variables in Ubuntu 18.04, in a way that they are inherited by stand-alone applications?
<hamess_> yes. i thought it was a display manager problem. ive reinstalled gdm... problem persists
<JimBuntu> francisv, then perhaps put them in /etc/profile or /etc/profile.d/<files> - do they then?
<francisv> those files are global
<francisv> I need some local initialization
<mgedmin> francisv: ubuntu's default ~/.profile sources ~/.bashrc; the difference between bash and other apps can be explained by presence (or absence) of 'export'
<francisv> mgedmin: ok, I will try `~/.profile'.  Should I use `export' or not?
<OtterCoder> Yo, when Unity was a thing I always set my keyboard to have mac-like modifier keys. Can I do that in GNOME?
<mgedmin> francisv: if you want all apps to see those variables, then you should use export
<francisv> ok, I have added some "export'
<francisv> I will log out and in
<francisv> brb
<JimBuntu> francisv, if adding them to .profile isn't working, would you mind providing your .profile additions and tell us what apps aren't getting that info?
<OtterCoder> Basically, I just want to be able to type macron, lambda, etc. easily again.
<tomreyn> dunpeal: sorry, got side tracked. 9.9.9.10 is probably as good as any open dns server. this is by the quad9.com project.
<dunpeal> tomreyn: thanks!
<hamess_> caiofs: i reinstalled xorg as well. should that help?
<pragmaticenigma> rungcc_from_work: Just a thought, NUC are supposed to be low powered devices, getting a lot of USB errors that seem random is sometimes related to too much power draw on the USB Bus. Swap out the keyboard and mouse for a base units (no lights, no fancy buttons, etc) and see if that helps. Also, there is no official upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 yet for a reason. The upgrade path doesn't happen until 18.04.1 is
<pragmaticenigma> released (est late July)
<francisv> mgedmin: JimBuntu: .profile made the trick.  Thank you.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: The quad 9 dns is 9.9.9.9 ... 9.9.9.10 is their secondary and not recommended for full time use
<doug16k> pragmaticenigma, upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 worked for me. I guess I'm lucky it worked
<mgedmin> congratulations, doug16k!
<mike_> !FlipMoran Boost your Presentation IQ -Proven Techniques for Winning Presentations and Speeches (2006) - Marilyn Pincus.pdf
<ubottu> mike_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * mgedmin had to recover with apt dist-upgrade -f
<doug16k> I had to touch up a couple of things, a couple of packages weren't 100% right
<doug16k> nothing major
<pragmaticenigma> doug16k: It's not that isn't going to work, there just is no official upgrade yet.
 * pragmaticenigma that sentence made my head hurt
<laradestroyer> hi
<laradestroyer> can you help me
<laradestroyer> my wifi driver in ubuntu not working
<pragmaticenigma> laradestroyer: Please try to keep you messages to a single line, it makes it easier to read and for others to follow.
<w4|k3r> laradestroyer: Can you please explain as to what is the error? As in whether the network manager applet is not being shown or the network card is not being detected...
<laradestroyer> hi can you help me my wifi driver not working but my password is ok when i try to conect its say activation failed
<wowza> is there a guide to locking down a system timezone? it seems that any user can change the global timezone in the settings panel of gnome. unless I'm missing something.
<laradestroyer> my networkcard is being detected sir. and i can see my wifi turning on but when i try to connect input my password, it just connecting  only
<laradestroyer> i also search in internet. not luck with their solutions
<pragmaticenigma> wowza: System time should remain in UTC with the timezone being a user setting, not a system setting
<hamess_> just did `sudo startx` and it started. no idea why
<wowza> pragmaticenigma: that would make sense, but if I change it in the gui and check it logged in as root with timedatectl it reflects the change.
<pragmaticenigma> how are you logging in as root? wowza
<wowza> sudo su
<pragmaticenigma> wowza: That inherits the parent user's locale settings.
<pragmaticenigma> wowza: Also, I recommend using "sudo -i"
<wowza> ah alright, I guess that would be the issue then, thanks.
<mgedmin> re: timezones: there's /etc/localtime (which is system global and timestamps in log files use it), and regular users can change it (via the systemd service and timedatectl/system preferences)
<mgedmin> but the hardware clock is in UTC
<mgedmin> I think polkit decides whether users should be able to do this or not
<pragmaticenigma> mgedmin: anything in /etc requires elevated permissions to edit, unless something was manually changed
<mgedmin> sure, and systemd-timedated.service is running as root when it updates the /etc/localtime symlink in response to d-bus commands
<mgedmin> if polkit allows
<pragmaticenigma> mgedmin: something was manually changed, I mean elvated permissions were used to lower the requirement. I know a service can change settings, however they are usually part of the Root group which gives them that access
<mgedmin> see /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.timedate1.policy
<mgedmin> the default config requires that the user who does this is part of the sudo (or admin) group, yes
<bn_work> hi, on Ubuntu 14.04, is `/etc/network/interfaces` the default location for network settings?
<bn_work> (ex: IP address, netmask, gateway, whether DHCP is used)
<mgedmin> bn_work: yes, unless you use NetworkManager, which is usual for desktops
<wowza> I added a new user and logged in as them, it seems using gnome to set the timezone also affected this user.
<pragmaticenigma> wowza: was the new user part of the sudo users?
<codercat> I am here becuse people think im trolling when I say I use libuntu
<codercat> do I open pkg files with the synaptic package manager
<bn_work> mgedmin:  this is a server, not sure if it has GUI installed though.  If it's NM, where does it store it's config?  and how would I confirm if NM  is handling it?
<wowza> pragmaticenigma: the user that changed the timezone was in the sudoers group, the one I checked it with was not.
<mgedmin> bn_work: well, check /etc/network/interfaces, if you see any settings there, forget NM
<mgedmin> (NM by default ignores any interfaces that are already configured in /etc/network/interfaces)
<pragmaticenigma> wowza: Take a look at this support article, I think this is what is needed to prevent users from changing the time zone
<pragmaticenigma> https://askubuntu.com/a/932563
<pragmaticenigma> codercat: There is no Ubuntu flavor called libuntu... are you thinking of lubuntu?
<john_rambo> Is there a analog clock for Ubuntu 18.04 desktop ?
<codercat> I think so
<bn_work> mgedmin: when I checked all it really had was `auto eth0` `iface eth0 inet dhcp`
<codercat> for some reason my vm is called libuntu
<mgedmin> bn_work: yeah, those are settings ;)
<codercat> so anyhow Im trying to install virtualbox guest editions and I assume I have to double click the .pkg file
<bn_work> mgedmin:  "NM by default ignores any interfaces that are already configured in /etc/network/interfaces" meaning it will use what's defined there?  or NM's config?
<DashSec> hi there..
<DashSec> i try lib32stdc++6 lib32ncurses5 lib32z1 in ubuntu
<DashSec> E: Unable to locate package lib32stdc++6
<DashSec> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'lib32stdc++6'
<DashSec> E: Unable to locate package lib32ncurses5
<DashSec> E: Unable to locate package lib32z1
<pragmaticenigma> codercat: We do not support Virtual Box here, we only support installing the package from the package repository and application. Any guest OS you install into VirtualBox is outside the scope of our support
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | DashSec
<ubottu> DashSec: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DashSec> how i can install lib32stdc++6 lib32ncurses5 lib32z1
<codercat> ok lets pretend this is a real installation
<DashSec> how i can install lib32stdc++6 lib32ncurses5 lib32z1 in ubuntu 32 bit?
<pragmaticenigma> codercat: Virtual Box Guest Editions is not provided by Ubuntu. We cannot help you
<codercat> how do I install "this .pkg file" on my real libuntu install
<mgedmin> bn_work: network manager by default doesn't manage network interfaces that are mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces
<pragmaticenigma> codercat: You still haven't established if you are running libuntu or lubuntu.
<codercat> lubuntu
<leftyfb> DashSec: what version of ubuntu?
<DashSec> leftyfb:zesty 32 bit
<leftyfb> codercat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/GuestAdditions
<leftyfb> DashSec: you'll need to upgrade. Zesty is EOL
<leftyfb> !eol | DashSec
<ubottu> DashSec: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<vlix> Hi
<vlix> Is it possible to use openbsd on Ubuntu?
<vlix> VM
<leftyfb> vlix: try #openbsd
<codercat> thanks
<vlix> I must register :(
<pragmaticenigma> codercat: what is the output of "cat /etc/lsb-release | grep DISTRIB_ID"
<|> oops
<pragmaticenigma> !nick | vlix
<ubottu> vlix: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<pragmaticenigma> !register | vlix
<ubottu> vlix: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<hispeed> I have installed 18.04 and installed some software (Kopano) on it. I shutted down the virtual machine. It was possible for me to access this fresh installation via SSH. now I started Ubuntu again but I can't login via SSH. When I go via the hostsystem I can login as root. I don't know what happend. For me it looks like I have not installed something but why is it possible to use ssh the first
<hispeed> time you boot your server up and the second not?!?
<codercat> distrib ID=Ubuntu
<vlix> pragmaticenigma: thanks but I know how to register but I'm not interested in registering
<codercat> yeah this works now :)
<pragmaticenigma> vlix: Registering is simple, and doesn't require anything beyond an e-mail address. All it does is grant you access to rooms that are attempting to avoid being spammed
<vlix> pragmaticenigma: yes :)
<pragmaticenigma> codercat: what is working?
<_Slartibartfast> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<codercat> virtualbox and vbox guest extentions
<doug16k> mgedmin, took about 15 minutes for my USB to go haywire after connecting my hub. after rebooting, I added usbcore.autosuspend=-1 to my kernel command line and did `echo -1 | sudo tee /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend`, then connected my hub. Hopefully you're right about autosuspend provoking the issue. thanks
<vlix> wandering777 connection seems to be faulty
<Dbugger> Weird bug, my people: I start up my computer, and I write my password in the login screen. It all turns purple and nothing happens, so I do CRTL+ALT+F4 and then back CRTL+ALT+F1, to see if it gets unstuck, and I get welcomed again by the "select a user screen". I click on my profile and the password field appears. I try to type a character, but suddenly I get turned back to the "Choose a user" screen. Like this
<Dbugger> again and again. I gotta reboot the PC to login without problems. What could be the problem here??
<codercat> how do I create a usb boot disk so I can boot lubuntu on real hardware
<codercat> and without overwriting my windows bootloader/uefi thingy
<codercat> hell I just typed reboot into run and it knew what to do!
<codercat> and virtualbox. try doin that in windozey
<pragmaticenigma> codercat: Aside from this isn't windows chat... you can reboot windows from the command line. You can also create a USB disk following these instructions: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<nicomachus> how do I specify a port besides 22 with rsync? the man page seems unclear
<codercat> oh I know, im just saying its easyer on lubuntu
<codercat> ah there is no try option for lubuntu on its installer ISO
<pragmaticenigma> nicomachus: port 22 is for SSH, Rsync can work over SSH for remote connection (especially important for connecting over the internet)
<codercat> I dont wanna install it yet
<nicomachus> pragmaticenigma: right, but my ssh port is not 22
<codercat> oh wait there is an option. its just hard to see
<nicomachus> pragmaticenigma: I want it to work over my ssh port, but I've changed that away from 22 to stop all the chinese traffic that just tries to bombard anything open on 22
<JimBuntu> nicomachus, user@host:port
 * JimBuntu also doesn't use port 22
<nicomachus> JimBuntu: I tried that... user@host:port/src/destination/path, but that doesn't seem correct and it still failed to connect to 22.
<ioria> nicomachus, rsync -avz -e "ssh -p $myport" user@host:/path/to/files/  /local/path/
<nicomachus> ioria: THAT'S how I did it before!
<nicomachus> Thanks friendo.
<ioria> np
<JimBuntu> or that. I must have misread the man
<nicomachus> JimBuntu: the man isn't real clear, and idk if ioria's method is mentioned anywhere there.
<JimBuntu> ah, note, my way is for the daemon
<mgedmin> nicomachus: if you do this often, best create a ~/.ssh/config that specifies the port for your host
<leftyfb> codercat: please keep the narrative to yourself. This is a support channel.
<pragmaticenigma> I think I used something similar nicomachus... I also run SSH on a different port to avoid the drivebys
<nicomachus> mgedmin: that's all set, no worries there. I don't like to set it for rsync though because when I rsync with other machines locally I still use 22
<nicomachus> now I'm just getting broken pipe because the source destination has an escape character in the path. just need to change the folder name I guess and I'll be set.
<mgedmin> nicomachus: I didn't mean a global setting, but for that specific host
<mgedmin> you can set per-host settings like username/port and even hostname (so you can use short nicknames like 'ssh foo' to connect to foo.example.com)
<pau> ouais
<pau> oui
<pragmaticenigma> !fr | pau
<ubottu> pau: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ZipCPU> Hello!  I just installed xubuntu 18.04, (after trying ubuntu 18.04), and my computer crashes when the GUI starts up.  I can start the system in single user mode, in init level 3, but not with the GUI mode.  The xorg log contains an error about xf8EnableIOPorts failing.  If I catch it before it crashes, there's a timeout and kernel stack trace in the nouveau driver.  Any thoughts regarding how I should diagnose this?
<pau> hello
<nicomachus> mgedmin: real users set aliases. :D
<JimBuntu> nicomachus, using ~/.ssh/config allows you to use sftp/scp/etc by calling the hostname, probably more
<pragmaticenigma> in other words... real users setup their machines so they don't need shortcuts?
<mgedmin> real users are diverse and do all sorts of things
<nicholasBPM> Im running 16.04 and I would like to get crontab for my user to run an GUI app, I have tried everything I found on google but nothing works.
<matjam> cron runs as a new login, with no GUI environment.
<matjam> you'd need an application that runs inside your gnome-shell that can then run the program for you.
<matjam> a gui editor for cron, will not work.
<nicholasBPM> matjam, thanks!
<ioria> nicholasBPM, you need to set display
<ioria> nicholasBPM, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#GUI_Applications
<nicholasBPM> ioria, I tried that, it do not work
<matjam> yeah you could set the environment variable for DISPLAY and then modify the security of your xorg to allow any unauthenticated program to connect from localhost
<ioria> nicholasBPM, it works here ...
<ioria> nicholasBPM, what gui  is that ?
<deadhand-1> hey guys, i have some questions about LXD in a Ubuntu server VM
<nicholasBPM> ioria, xfce4
<deadhand-1> I understand directory based storage is generally not recommended, and that ZFS is preferred, but is it safe to run ZFS in a VM?
<ioria> nicholasBPM, the whole DE ???
<ioria> nicholasBPM, the specific app, i mean
<deadhand-1> not looking for ZFS to handle underlying RAID or anything, mainly interested in the checksumming to detect silent data corruption
<nicholasBPM> ioria, sorry, the app is an python app
<deadhand-1> unfortunately the underlying hypervisor is Hyper-V
<ioria> nicholasBPM, ok... which one ?
<blackflow> deadhand-1: a bit of an overkill, but definitely not unsafe or anything like that.
<nicholasBPM> ioria, it is one that i have written myself, it uses x for one part.
<deadhand-1> blackflow: i figure it might also be useful to detect if there's issues with the underlying hardware, since Windows is kind of useless at detecting silent data corruption.
<nicholasBPM> matjam, thanks I will look in to that.
<ioria> nicholasBPM, so the problem is not cron, is your app; maybe you need to set other variables
<blackflow> deadhand-1: yup. and if you really wanna be a perv, you can even set copies=2 on the dataset for automatic healing in case of detected corruption :)    note, that will halve your write bandwidth
<deadhand-1> Oh yeah, i've read about that feature too :p
<nicholasBPM> ioria, the app works fine when i run it localy on the server or if i ssh to the server and export display and run it.
<deadhand-1> The underlying storage is essentially RAID controllers so i'm relying on the disks / RAID controller to not lie to me... but you never know
<deadhand-1> hardware raid*
<ioria> nicholasBPM, just tried a python-gtk small app and it works ...
<ioria> nicholasBPM,  have you checked syslog ?
<nicholasBPM> ioria, do you run xhost +xlocal: ?
<ioria> nicholasBPM,  nope
<nicholasBPM> ioria, i do not have a pysical display connected to the server.. could that be something?
<ioria> nicholasBPM,  sure, you need to specify the screen
<ioria> nicholasBPM,  "The env DISPLAY=:0.0 portion will tell cron to use the first screen of the current display for the program "gui_appname". "
<nicholasBPM> ioria, so the error could be i do not have a display=:0 ?
<ioria> nicholasBPM,  i can tell you that the issue might be in the display, yes (set the correct one)
<nicholasBPM> ioria, thank you for all your help, how do i find the correct display?
<ioria> nicholasBPM,  echo $DISPLAY
<nicholasBPM> ioria, yeah on my headless server it returns nothing but on my workstation it returns :0
<ioria> nicholasBPM,  and you want it to show up on the workstation  , right ?
<nicholasBPM> ioria, nope i want it to show up on the server
<genii> If you need for some reason to have your headless machine have a display to export, you're going to need to install xvfb
<ioria> nicholasBPM,  does the server have a DE ?
<nicholasBPM> genii, i have an app called xvfb-run.. is it that one?
<ioria> nicholasBPM,  genii ^^
<nicholasBPM> ioria, sorry what is a DE?
<ioria> nicholasBPM,  desktop environment
<genii> nicholasBPM: That's part of it, yes
<nicholasBPM> ioria, yes it has a desktop enviroment, if i connect with remote desktop the app works fine
<ioria> nicholasBPM,  echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP   (on the server)
<nicholasBPM> ioria, when connected with ssh i get nothing as a reply
<ioria> nicholasBPM,  ssh -Y
<chealy> iv
<francisv> I just upgraded Ubuntu 17.10 to 18.04 in a MacBook Pro 7,1.  The computer blocks when booting.  In the Call Trace I see many "nouveau".  So I imagine is something with the video drivers.  How can I boot the computer without initializing this driver?
<pragmaticenigma> you could try adding nomodeset to the boot options
<francisv> how can I do that?
<kiriuha> qemu
<kiriuha> ll
<kiriuha> yes
<kiriuha> my
<kiriuha> quit
<kiriuha> del
<kiriuha> rd
<kiriuha> ed
<kiriuha> insoa;;
<kiriuha> uninstallre
<pragmaticenigma> kiriuha: try "/quit"
<kiriuha> hello
<kiriuha> ?
<kiriuha> ll
<kiriuha> you
<pragmaticenigma> !ru | kiriuha
<ubottu> kiriuha: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kiriuha> you
<pragmaticenigma> francisv: I do not know... I personally wouldn't have done the upgrade yet, as there are still bugs being worked on
<francisv> some keywords from the error I see in the computer: nouveau xwayland failed to idle channel 128 ubuntu
<francisv> and then a bunch of errors (in terminal) starting with nouveau
<pragmaticenigma> francisv: There's the problem... Nvidia does not support wayland
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: oh no!
<kiriuha> Robot
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: how can I change the boot configuration, so I do not use wayland
<kiriuha> you
<kiriuha> you
<kiriuha> you
<kiriuha> you
<kiriuha> you
<pragmaticenigma> to my knowledge you cannot set that on boot
<francisv> any idea how can I make my old MacBook Pro 7,1 with GTX970 video card from Nvidia work with Ubuntu 18.04?
<francisv> or I have to downgrade to Ubuntu 17.10?
<francisv> Ubuntu 17.10 was working perfectly.
<pragmaticenigma> francisv: You might need to reinstall and make sure you choose X.org
<pragmaticenigma> francisv: It's not the version of Ubuntu, it's the incompatibility of Wayland with the nvidia drivers
<francisv> I did not see any option to choose X.org over Wayland when I did the upgrade
<francisv> I thought Ubuntu 18.04 went back to X.org as default for compatibility
<francisv> is there a way to log in my computer in terminal, and change some config file to use X.org instead of Wayland?
<pragmaticenigma> I don't know why this happened francisv ... When you upgrade, everything should still be working. I don't know how you had wayland working with nvidia drivers in 17.10
<pragmaticenigma> that's the only way I can think that it happend, was that you had it configured that way in 17.10
<Jonta> francisv: tty? Ctrl+Alt+F1
<tomreyn> booting into recovery, then purging gdm3 + lightdm, then installing gdm3 could probably work
<francisv> Jonta: the computer is all blocked
<pragmaticenigma> Jonta: That doesn't work in 18.04... tty1 is now the default GUI
<Jonta> TIL. And tty2?
<pragmaticenigma> tty2 on up are still in their standard locations
<pragmaticenigma> francisv: At this point, I would boot to a live USB/CD and backup your files and install fresh
<Jonta> If you can boot to live USB, can't you change the config from there?
<pragmaticenigma> francisv: The alternative require chrooting and all sorts of fun with no guarantee that the machine will be workable again.
<pragmaticenigma> Jonta: Don't recommend things you aren't prepared to support
<francisv> I have nothing to backup.  All my files are in git repositories
<francisv> so no problem formatting everything
<francisv> I think that will be faster
<Jonta> pragmaticenigma: Hence the questionmarks
<francisv> I will try a clean install then
<Jonta> Good luck
<francisv> so, just to double check and don't repeat the same error, Ubuntu 18.04 should work on this computer with Nvidia GTX970 right?
<francisv> I just have to double check X.org is used
<pragmaticenigma> Jonta: Again, don't recommend things you aren't knowledgeable enough to help someone work with.
<pragmaticenigma> francisv: To the best of my knowledge 18.04 will install X.org by default. Nvidia drivers will work with X.org... I'd stay away from wayland until it becomes mainstream in all distros
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: yes, I have no idea why this upgrade when to Wayland :-/
<lotuspsychje> francisv pragmaticenigma we have users reporting latest nvidia driver version doing nice progress on wayland
<Jonta> pragmaticenigma: These were not meant as recommendations
<bn_work> hi, I noticed after a reboot I suddenly was unable to SSH or access any service on a cloud 14.04 LTS box, I connected a graphical VNC console to it via our cloud provider, logged in and noticed messages like `[UFW BLOCK] ... SRC=<my_ip>` in my `/var/log/syslog` even though `sudo ufw status` reports `Status: inactive`.  What gives?
<pragmaticenigma> bn_work: You need to contact the cloud service provider
<sruli> does a network card need to support nic bonding? i set it up yesterday on a server works fine, now i am trying on a old server but not working
<bn_work> pragmaticenigma:   the log file clearly shows UFW blocking it so not sure what it has to do with them.
<Sbur3> Can someone help me quick to get my scanner (mutlipurpose) Brother MFC6490CW to scan?
<Sbur3> It prints, copies, but doesn't seem to accept to scan
<sruli> Sbur3: are you using sane for scanning?
<doug16k> Sbur3, by default, only root can scan... 1 sec, let me try to find the workaround I used
<doug16k> Sbur3, do you have the file /etc/udev/rules.d/60-brother-libsane-type1-inst.rules ?
<Leoneof> linux is pita
<Leoneof> that is.
<johndorie> Hey guys, any idea on how to make PulseAudio to remember settings even after reboot.
<doug16k> Sbur3, if so, add this line at the bottom: ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<Sbur3> sruli: Yes, or SimpleScan
<Pinkamena_D> is there an ubuntu-social or ubuntu-general chat?
<Sbur3> doug16k: But it worked in the past - that's what bothers me
<Sbur3> doug16k: That's a good question.  I'll look to see if I have it or not (/etc/udev/ ... but it prints and copies.
<longTOM> any one here?
<longTOM> hi?
<nicomachus> longTOM: about 1500, yea
<longTOM> really ?
<longTOM> i am so excited
<nicomachus> longTOM: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<longTOM> no ,i am lonely
<longTOM> my girl broke up with me
<nicomachus> longTOM: ok, this channel is ubuntu support only. You can use #ubuntu-offtopic for anything lse.
<nicomachus> else*
<nicomachus> or ##chat
<doug16k> Sbur3, yes, I know. when I installed my brother printer, it printed and scanned right away after installing. scan didn't work, just error. turns out only root can scan (defect of brother installer). that config line I quoted allows normal users to scan
<longTOM> sure
<longTOM> thanks
<Sbur3> doug16k: Just one difference with the file thing ... it doesn't have the part "inst" before "rules"
<SimonNL> #ubuntu-offtopic    <=  Pinkamena_D    your answer
<doug16k> oops I mean printed and copied right away
<doug16k> Sbur3, that one is probably right - I'd expect small differences in that name
<Pinkamena_D> ‎SimonNL, thanks
<bn_work> when UFW prints a `[UFW BLOCK]` line, is that just saying that specific request was blocked?  or that request AND any subsequent request was blocked?
<doug16k> Sbur3, you'd at least need to `sudo service saned restart` or even reboot the whole machine if that doesn't work right away
<bn_work> s/was blocked/will be blocked/
<doug16k> Sbur3, it worked for me 1st try when I applied that
<Sbur3> doug16k: How do I add that?  With a nano thing?
<doug16k> ya. sudo nano thatfilename
<slingamn> i was wondering if anyone could help me diagnose this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1770919 it might be an upstream systemd bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770919 in systemd (Ubuntu) "use_tempaddr is reset to 0, despite /etc/sysctl.d" [Undecided,New]
<doug16k> add that line at the bottom, ctrl-x, y, enter
<phinxy> In chown manual it says --no-preserve-root is the default.  How can I change the default to the option that is safer?
<bronne> disabling automount of removable devices in the gui has no effect. USB storage devices still automount.
<phinxy> I
<longTOM> any porn star here ?
<nicomachus> !ot | longTOM
<ubottu> longTOM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicomachus> !coc > longTOM
<ubottu> longTOM, please see my private message
<nicomachus> !guidelines > longTOM
<bronne> bn_work, yes it means the connection was blocked
<nicomachus> !guidelines > longTOM
<ubottu> longTOM, please see my private message
<longTOM> www.xvideos.com
<bn_work> bronne:  thanks for the reply.  but is it saying that just for *that* packet / TCP request session?  or that AND any subsequent attempt?
<bronne> bn_work, just for that connection attempt
<longTOM> www.pornhub.com
<bronne> bn_work subsequent attempts will generate new log entries.
<nicomachus> longTOM: stop now.
<phinxy> Is this kind of spam common here?
<Sbur3> doug16k: I have a part of what you suggested I add in the file
<johndorie> longTOM: seriously, is this the best you could do?
<nicomachus> phinxy: no
<longTOM> i am 7 years old
<longTOM> aa
<longTOM> any one here ?
<Sbur3> instead of ATTRS(idvendor-=="04f9",ENV(libsane_matched)="yes"    I have in the thing ATTRS(idvendor)=="04f9", GOTO="brother_mfp_udev_2"
<longTOM> i need help
<Pici> longTOM: with what?
<longTOM> with my body
<Sbur3> Followed by GOTO="brother_mfp_end"
<Pici> longTOM: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, if you don't have a question about Ubuntu please depart.
<doug16k> Sbur3, you don't remove anything, you should just add the new line
<Sbur3> doug16k: So the line that looks a little like that stays and I don't change it?  And I put it after the GOTO?
<bn_work> bronne: hmm... does UFW run during boot to protect it until it's up before disabling itself?  if so, I wonder if this log entry is a red herring then as I don't see any subsequent entries when I try to ssh to it, but still am blocked :/  I took a look at `sudo iptables -L INPUT -v -n` but am not sure if the results are normal or not
<sdfgssd> longTOM, what help do you need with your body
<Sbur3> doug16k: And that should fix the problem?
<longTOM> i am the god of the world , how could i leave you guys alone
<nicomachus> sdfgssd: let Pici handle please.
<Dbugger> Pici, lol
<sdfgssd> wow what
<doug16k> Sbur3, yes, just put that line at the bottom. yes it should start scanning right away. if it still doesn't work, try rebooting then try scanning again. should work
<sdfgssd> is it my client ? it says he left the channel he didn't get kicked
<nicomachus> don't worry about it, let's get back on topic
<doug16k> Sbur3, I had the exact same problem with a multifunction brother printer
<bn_work> ugh, thank god, that was childish
<sdfgssd> thats ironic. He could have been god
<hggdh> sdfgssd: please stop
<sdfgssd> ok
<Sbur3> doug16k: haven't found it to work yet, but will reboot
<Sbur3> doug16k: and thx for your patience
<bronne> bn_work, if you ran "ufw enable" then it should run on boot. Im not 100% sure it will log recurring identical attempts (same ip and port) [there might be a timer to keep the log sane]. Try to ssh on 3 different ports in a row it should def. generate 3 entries (unless you have some extra SSH bruteforce protection).
<bronne> bn_work, you could try to increase the log level.
<bn_work> bronne:  fail2ban appears to be on this box, when I tried to SSH, it was over the course of 1 hour or so
<bn_work> bronne:  ok, just tried checking `sudo iptables -L INPUT -v -n` on another Ubuntu box (granted it's 16.04.2 LTS VS 14.04 LTS though) where UFW is disabled/inactive and it doesn't show any rules.
<bronne> bn_work,  you should probably use UFW to manage the rules. iptable + UFW is asking for trouble if you are not super careful.
<bn_work> bronne:  yeah, I didn't set this (pandora's!) box up unfortunately :(
<bn_work> bronne: I basically inherited this and noticed when it rebooted, nothing could talk to it
<bronne> bn_work, btw. i can confirm that log level low to high uses rate limiting. use log level full to disable rate limiting.
<bn_work> bronne:  the thing I don't understand though is ufw reports it's inactive so it shouldn't be a factor at this point, no?
<bronne> bn_work, no then its not ufw. But if UFW is writing to the logs then something is happening.
<bn_work> bn_work: yeah, that's what I'm confused about
<bn_work> bronne: the only thing I can think of is that it stays on during boot as a security measure until the kernel / OS is completely up and then disables itself if it sees that it is set to inactive?
<spuniun> I just replaced my motherboard with a z370 chipset and cannot for the life of me get iGPU detected
<spuniun> 4.15 should have unconditional support for z370
<spuniun> but no luck
<lotuspsychje> spuniun: sudo lshw -C video ?
<spuniun> https://hastebin.com/igumiqaraf.pl
<bronne> bn_work, unlikely.  you can try to run "sudo ufw enable" and "sudo ufw disable" to be "sure".
<linux_noobian> anyone here install ut2004 on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | linux_noobian or wine
<ubottu> linux_noobian or wine: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.12-1 (bionic), package size 965 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<lotuspsychje> spuniun: any bios settings you can enable or disable? card shows unclaimed
<spuniun> I made sure that primary graphics was set to onboard already
<ioria> spuniun, already tried  i915.alpha_support=1   ?
<spuniun> yes
<bronne> bn_work, and also check sudo systemctl show ufw.service
<spuniun> [    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-20-generic root=UUID=d1389cfd-58df-433d-8558-354e614c5860 ro i915.alpha_support=1
<spuniun> but 4.15 shouldn't need it
<doug16k> should it pause for 31 seconds before printing "random: crng init done" during boot? :D (CPU is fast)
<bn_work> bronne: are you aware of any document that explains the column meanings or has annotated output of `iptables -L INPUT`?  I looked in `man iptables` and googled around a bit but couldn't find any info
<lotuspsychje> spuniun: just curious, other ubuntu versions detect it?
<spuniun> I'm about to boot up 18 live usb to test that lotuspsychje
<spuniun> was gunna test 16 live usb but I figure that kernel will be too old
<lotuspsychje> spuniun: you tested 4.15 from another ubuntu version?
<doug16k> fast = 8 core (16 thread) 3.7GHz base, 4.3GHz boost, 64GB ECC DDR4, 1TB 960 Pro M.2 SSD
<bronne> bn_work, https://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/01/iptables-fundamentals/  helps
<spuniun> lotuspsychje, like installing 4.15 from 17 or 18 dist?
<spuniun> sounds scary :)
<lotuspsychje> spuniun: i just wanna know wich version you testing from now?
<bronne> bn_work, and archwiki: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/iptables#Tables
<spuniun> linux-image-4.15.0-20-generic/xenial
<bronne> bn_work, apologies if its a RTFM answer but iptables have a bit of a learning curve.
<SCHAPiE> anyone play with that Canonical Livepatching Service already?
<lotuspsychje> spuniun: ok tnx, what does ubuntu-drivers list show you?
<gyani> I'm trying to update 17.04 (zetsy) to Bionic. Recently I had changed the sources list to use old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com instead of the original one. do-release-upgrade edits seems to perform an update. Then it replaces the old-releases with "in" and then it complains that the IP addresses aren't found. How do I correct this?
<doug16k> SCHAPiE, I actually want a kernel build with that live patch crap off and optimizations fully enabled
<SCHAPiE> gyani: after 17.04, there is/was 17.10
<SCHAPiE> and after that, 18.04
<gyani> I missed that update somehow. :(
<lotuspsychje> gyani: zesty is end of life
<gyani> How do I jump from 17.04 to 18.04?
<SCHAPiE> doug16k: cool, i just saw the notice in my /etc/motd while logging onto my server
<SCHAPiE> thought i'd ask about it
<gyani> I don't even mind moving to 171.0 temporarily if that's what is required :)
<gyani> *17.10
<spuniun> ubuntu-drivers list? I'm not familiar with that lotuspsychje
<bronne> spuniun, lsmod?
<spuniun> bronne, there is no video driver loaded
<ioria> spuniun, it's coffee lake , right ?
<spuniun> yes
<ioria> spuniun, and are you booting 18.04 livecd ?
<spuniun> I'mma walk over there with the USB in a sec and test that
<bronne> gyani, what did you try so far?
<gyani> I've tried the update manager and do-release-upgrade.
<gyani> bronne, Both end up complaining that certain in.archive.ubuntu.com repositories aren't available even though my /etc/apt/sources.lst uses old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com
<gyani> bronne, they edit the sources list during the update :(
<lotuspsychje> gyani: as 17.04 is a time eol, would you still trust your system? consider a clean install of a supported version?
<bn_work> bronne:  thanks & no worries, appreciate your help regardless (these days I'm mostly in CentOS/RHEL-land, so I deal with firewalld more so than iptables)
<gyani> lotuspsychje, I could do a clean install, I am a little worried about all the things that I'll have ton install all over again.
<bronne> bn_work, cheers
<bn_work> since most of our boxes are those, but we still have some Ubuntu boxes
<bronne> gyani, you probably will but the system will be a lot less messy.
<doug16k> is it crazy to install kernel 4.16.6 from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.16.6/ on my 18.04 install? That version fixes k10temp on 2nd gen ryzen
<gyani> I'll try to see if there is a way to move from an eol to the next lts, if nothing works out. I'll just do a clean install over the weekend :)
<gyani> I have so many things running on the current system that I don't use, a fresh start sounds lovely.
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | gyani
<ubottu> gyani: Package aptoncd does not exist in bionic
<bronne> doug16k, nope but you should prob. back up first. stuff might break now or with future upgrade.
<spuniun> yeah, so 18 live usb detects i915
<spuniun> was really hoping to not have to do a release upgrade
<gyani> lotuspsychje, too bad it isn't on bionic :(. A fresh install won't be too bad I guess. I'll install packages  as I need them.
<lotuspsychje> gyani: ok mate good luck :p
<spuniun> think I should install mainline kernels for 16 to see if they resolve?
<spuniun> I assumed the package versions would be same
<lotuspsychje> spuniun: you could try that indeed
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | spuniun
<ubottu> spuniun: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<bn_work> what is the last unlabeled column in an `iptables -L`output?
<bn_work> state?
<bn_work> comment/description?
<bn_work> it looks like it's options? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/119626/what-does-the-last-column-in-this-ip-table-mean
<bn_work> doesn't help that the man page says nothing about it :/
<SporkWitch> bn_work: -S is more useful, but it's additional matching rules (e.g. related established)
<bn_work> SporkWitch: so something like `sudo iptables -S INPUT -v -n --line-numbers`?
<SporkWitch> man iptables
<spuniun> yay, 4.15.18-041518-generic loads the i915
<lotuspsychje> !yay | spuniun
<ubottu> spuniun: Glad you made it! :-)
<spuniun> thanks folks
<spuniun> you free support idlers always makes my heart swell
<lotuspsychje> spuniun: and thank you for your clear questions
<bn_work> SporkWitch: ah, so `-S` kinda shows the commands that added the rules
<gyani> lotuspsychje, I just commented out the in.archive.ubuntu.com changes made by do-release-upgrade just before it fetches those repositories and it went through. fetching 3k mb of packages now.
<lotuspsychje> gyani: why do you keep trying rescueing 17.04?
<gyani> lotuspsychje, inertia
<spuniun> and hardware acceleration confirmed, thanks again lotuspsychje and others
<SporkWitch> maybe he likes unity? lol
<lotuspsychje> spuniun: tnx 4 the feedback
<solsTiCe> hi. I just permantly removed with nautilus a directory on a mounted samba share. nautilus shows it as gone. but it's not. I refresh with f5 and it's still there. I had to use a terminal and rm -rf it in /run/usr/1000/gvfs/.... Anyone sees a bug like that ? it's gnome 3.28 on ubuntu 18.04.
<nicomachus> solsTiCe: probably because you didn't have nautilus running as root?
<solsTiCe> as root ?? why should I ? that's non sese
<nicomachus> if the file required root to remove it
<solsTiCe> If I could remove from the terminal as a user there is no need to be root
<solsTiCe> there is no file owned by root there.
<fragtastic-temp> back again with more drive problems
<fragtastic-temp> Got the disks utility reporting the wrong size
<fragtastic-temp> Ubuntu (Budgie live iso) 18.04
<fragtastic-temp> Error creating partition on /dev/sdc: Failed to meet partition size on device '/dev/sdc' (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<EriC^> fragtastic-temp: try gparted
<fragtastic-temp> EriC^: gparted works fine
<adam7> if anyone is interested, here's my work--proof we live in the matrix, and that the world is about to change.  like verifiable proof, and "reason" beyond doubt, to build heaven on earth: http://fromthemachine.org/CLEARYBLVD.html
<fragtastic-temp> Kinda weird that the Disks utility can't format the disk
<fragtastic-temp> Reports the size as 2TB, while gparted shows the correct 1.82TB
<bn_work> what is the difference between `/etc/init/rsyslog.conf` and `/etc/rsyslog.conf`?  Is the former an Ubuntu init thing?  ie:  I should edit the latter to make changes to rsyslog?
<leftyfb> correct
<leftyfb> bn_work: what version of ubuntu?
<bn_work> 14.04 LTS
<bn_work> it looks like this:  https://www.apt-browse.org/browse/ubuntu/trusty/main/i386/rsyslog/7.4.4-1ubuntu2/file/etc/init/rsyslog.conf
<fragtastic-temp> Is this a bug in in gnome-disks, with drive sizes?
<GuiToris> hello, what's wrong with this systemd user service ? https://pastebin.com/8saqmTNy  if I run it as systemctl --user start dropbox.service, dropbox works, but if I reboot my system it won't work (of course, I ran 'enabled')
<badsekt0r> bn_work, for good measure edit them both
<fragtastic-temp> I'm not coming across any current bug reports about disk size problems
<bn_work> badsekt0r:  I'm basically trying to do this:  https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/force-iptables-to-log-messages-to-a-different-log-file.html  but am unsure which file is the correct one to edit
<bn_work> badsekt0r: when I look in `/etc/rsyslog.conf` I don't see any directives remotely similar to the `kern.warning /var/log/iptables.log` syntax
<bn_work> (I know I need to add it but I was expecting to see other directives similar to that for other facilities)
<badsekt0r> bn_work, well then edit the other one and see if it works, i say
<bn_work> badsekt0r: the other file doesn't seem similar either
<bn_work> (hence the question)
<badsekt0r> bn_work, have you tried #iptables ?
<bn_work> oh, didn't know there was even a channel for that, would that be the right venue for (r)syslog questions though?
<leftyfb> badsekt0r: please don't give advice when you don't know the answer
<leftyfb> badsekt0r: editing the init script has nothing to do with rsyslog settings
<leftyfb> bn_work: it says to "append" , which means add
<leftyfb> bn_work: so add the lines it tells you
<bn_work> leftyfb: yes, just wanted to make sure things weren't different in Ubuntuland because the file seems to reference a lot of `$<var_name>` directives and I didn't see anything remotely like that in there
<bn_work> like that = like `<source> <log_path_and_file>`
<LeftFootBraker> Hi Folks! I am currently trying to disable or enable auto-hide-mode for the unity-launcher in 14.04 via an acpi event. when I do "dconf write /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell/launcher-hide-mode 1" in a terminal as the current logged on user, it works fine, but in an acpi-event-file, it does nothing... -any ideas?
<bn_work> ok, `/etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf` seems more familiar
<leftyfb> LeftFootBraker: it needs to be done as the user
<LeftFootBraker> leftyb: I also tried "sudo -u marcus "dconf ..." ", which didn't work either
<LeftFootBraker> leftyfb: I tried the sudo-variant in a terminal as root and it gave this error: "sudo: dconf write /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell/launcher-hide-mode 1: command not found"
<LeftFootBraker> leftyfb: or wanted you to hint me that this cannot be done in an acpi-event-file?
<leftyfb> LeftFootBraker: it needs to be done as the user, not root(sudo)
<sumoot> Newbie question: I have Android studio to install (zip file), the instructions says: Unpack to where you wish to install the program; where would I usually install the app?
<kostkon> sumoot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<sumoot> kostkon, thanx. It looks a long reading to me !
<LeftFootBraker> leftyfb: that's what I'm considering as well ( I had a similar problem with xsetwacom for touch and stylus). I am just trying to find out why I get the "command not found" error when sudo'ing to marcus from root
<kostkon> sumoot, np
<leftyfb> LeftFootBraker: because root doesn't know about dconf
<LeftFootBraker> leftyfb: to clarify: in a terminal as root, I type "sudo -u marcus dconf ...", so dconf... should be run as marcus, doesn't it?
<LeftFootBraker> marcus is the user currently looged in to X
<leftyfb> you could try sudo su -m marcus
<leftyfb> but again, I don't think this is the way to do this
<ceiles> hallo
<omar_> hello
<gyani> Update: I'm on 18.04 now :). Figuring out workspaces.
<LeftFootBraker> leftyfb: what would you suggest?
<leftyfb> LeftFootBraker: first I would suggest upgrading :)
<LeftFootBraker> leftyfb: ;->
<leftyfb> and work with modern versions of the tools since they've probably changes
<leftyfb> changed*
<leftyfb> all the work you're putting in now is probably for nothing
<leftyfb> especially since Unity has been put out to pasture
<LeftFootBraker> if I know how the origin of my problem I have a greater understanding of the system in general and can use this on any distro/version
<LeftFootBraker> but dconf is still used in the current version, isn't it?
<LeftFootBraker> s/how/about/
<leftyfb> LeftFootBraker: I would say no. You're using a 4 year old distro that will be EOL in less than a year. Also, 18.04 no longer ships with Unity. So no, you won't be applying his to any distro.
<LeftFootBraker> leftyfb:is dconf part of Unity?
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> "trying to disable or enable auto-hide-mode for the unity-launche"
<LeftFootBraker> leftyfb: I see your point, but the main problem of my question is not related to unity-launcher but to the fact that I cannot execute a dconf-command in an acpi-event-file as I can execute it as the X-user
<leftyfb> LeftFootBraker: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1076486
<leftyfb> that might be what you're looking for
<leftyfb> or close to it
<leftyfb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopLidAndDockScripts
<heyalex> hi im having a small with ubuntu anyone can help?
<phil42> .
<phil42> what kind of small?
<phil42> heyalex?
<leftyfb> !ask | heyalex
<ubottu> heyalex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<heyalex> well i press the super key(i think thats what is called) but the launcher wont show up
<leftyfb> heyalex: what version of ubuntu?
<phil42> i don't think it works like that in ubuntu
<leftyfb> phil42: depends on the version
<heyalex> im using kubuntu and im a total noob
<phil42> usually you click on something
<LeftFootBraker> leftyfb: first: Thank you very much for your help! The links you posted seem very interesting; at the moment reading through them, thanks!
<leftyfb> heyalex: KDE works differently
<konimex> gnome/unity shoild work with regular Super key, no?
<leftyfb> heyalex: https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/en/applications/fundamentals/kbd.html
<phil42> so,  it is probably working properly
<phil42> you just need to get accustomed to kde
<heyalex> well 10minutes ago i worked just fine pressing the meta key showed the launcher
<ceiles> was geht ab?
<konimex> huh.. I thought Meta key was supposed to be "Alt"
<ceiles> aus deutschland ?
<phil42> you can change the key functions with xbindkeys
<leftyfb> !de | ceiles
<ubottu> ceiles: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<phil42> i plan to change my windows and meta keys to volume up, down, and mute keys
<phil42> as soon as i switch to 18.04
<LeftFootBraker> leftyfb: thank you very much again! -I used the shown method from your links in my scripts and now they work as intended! -THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
<rungcc_athome> hi doug16k
<rungcc_athome> I'm home
<rungcc_athome> here you go guys, the log of dmesg at the startup after a freeze
<rungcc_athome> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hVtWQDHSwT/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hVtWQDHSwT/
<rungcc_athome> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hVtWQDHSwT/
<rungcc_athome> and jounalctl last 50 lines
<rungcc_athome> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7MCX4DyhJ2/
<Mongrel_Shark> Anyone know how to fix an underscanning monitor?
<rungcc_athome> and var log syslog: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JDj86rBnQq/
<Mongrel_Shark> I have a monitor that cuts all the edges off. Googled a bunch of stuff about xrandr, nothings worked so far.
<xuanrui> Hi all! Does anyone have opinions about which mail notification solution works best in Gnome?
<xuanrui> ^on 18.04 of course
<rungcc_athome> on syslog, the freeze happened on line 6095
<rungcc_athome> the system just went full freeze, and no command on keyboard or mouse worked
<rungcc_athome> just synergy, mega, spideroak, telegram, firefox and chomium open
<netameta> How can you zip entire inner folder content to a zip that when opened will have just the content without the folder itself something like: zip -r -D ./build.zip ./build/
<netameta> build.zip will have just the files within the inner folder ./build/
<netameta> The above though doesnt work
<j4f-shredder> hey, I have 2 g of swap if I run the command free -h  .....how can I increase that swap?
<j4f-shredder> since under a lot of stress with react native and android studio and chrome it runs out of memory
<j4f-shredder> do I need to delete that swap space or I can just resize it?
<j4f-shredder> never knew how to handle swap partitions
<rungcc_athome> related to the OS freezing, I found something on dmesg, dunno if it is related
<rungcc_athome> [    1.258594] mmc0: Unknown controller version (3). You may experience problems.
<rungcc_athome> I have no idea of what can be causing those freezed system
<rungcc_athome> dammt
<j4f-shredder> my 18.04 froze as well a couple of times between yesterday and today
<j4f-shredder> it's quite buggy yet, we have to be patient
<rungcc_athome> Do you think that this may be related to the OS as a whole j4f-shredder ?
<rungcc_athome> because if that is the case, I'll just downgrade, since this is a production machine
<rungcc_athome> I need to work and the computer is just completely unstable at this point
<rungcc_athome> unusable
<rungcc_athome> maybe ai should stay on 16.4 more time
<j4f-shredder> yes
<j4f-shredder> definitely
<j4f-shredder> don't use it for production
<j4f-shredder> 16 is really solid
<icee> anyone know about the mainline kernels builder / whoever owns this?
<j4f-shredder> I use that in amazon web services
<icee> it would be really, really, really nice to get linux-tools packages matching the kernels
<j4f-shredder> I will upgrade in 2 years maybe
<icee> and isn't much diff
<j4f-shredder> for production servers
<rungcc_athome> I'll downgrade then, this has been a pain in the ass and I need to work
<rungcc_athome> when does 16.04 stop being updated?
<j4f-shredder> yes, don't hesitate
<j4f-shredder> do it
<icee> rungcc_athome: 5 years after rel
<icee> rungcc_athome: always worth waiting for xx.xx.1 on LTS before considering it for important things
<rungcc_athome> when was it released? hahaha
<icee> 16/04
<rungcc_athome> 2016?
<icee> april 2016, yes
<j4f-shredder> depends on your version
<j4f-shredder> 5 years
<j4f-shredder> I think
<SlidingHorn> !mainline | icee
<ubottu> icee: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<j4f-shredder> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2364303
<rungcc_athome> well. I have a disk with 04.4, will downgrade then
<rungcc_athome> man, that sucks
<rungcc_athome> well
<rungcc_athome> goodbye guys
<j4f-shredder> Your installation of 16.04.1 with normal updates will become 16.04.2, 16.04.3, 16.04.4 and 16.04.5 in turn but will still be on the original kernel and graphics stack from 16.04.1 and be supported for the full 5 years.
<rungcc_athome> Ill ipdate and get back
<icee> SlidingHorn: uh, thanks? :P
<j4f-shredder> hey, does anyone knows if I have to delete the current swap if I need more space
<j4f-shredder> I don't know how swap files work
<j4f-shredder> I need to increase it from 2 to 30gb
<icee> SlidingHorn: was more wondering if there could be another small patch applied to them before building, so we get the linux-tools package :P
<icee> but i have no idea who even to plead with this about :P
<Mongrel_Shark> Nevermind guys, I fixed it :D
<SlidingHorn> icee: you can always apply your own patches, but it wouldn't be supported through typical channels
<Mongrel_Shark> thanks for the help :P
<shachaf> Mysteriously libgtk3-nocsd.so.0 is getting added to my LD_PRELOAD and I'm not quite sure what's adding it. Maybe someone here knows?
<icee> SlidingHorn: do you understand what's in linux-tools?
<Daekdroom> Hello. I've purchased a WiFi adapter that runs a rtl8192eu chipset. Ubuntu 18.04 works with it out of the box, but I get a low speed connection to a router 2 meters away...
<icee> things like 'perf' which are super goodness for those of us doing kernel development.  yes, i know how to build thigns myself, but i'd like to advocate for the stuff that's in linux-tools, that's kernel-specific specific, and included in the linux kernel repository to be included in the mainline builds
<SlidingHorn> icee: maybe check out #ubuntu-kernel
<icee> thanks.
<j4f-shredder> should I delete the previous swapfile that is in the  /swapfile...I'm creating the new one in /.swapfile
<SlidingHorn> !repeat | j4f-shredder also see /msg ubottu swap -
<ubottu> j4f-shredder also see /msg ubottu swap -: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<j4f-shredder> sorry, but I feel like a complete failure not knowing this basic stuff
<j4f-shredder> since that old swapfile is not being deleted automatically after swapoff and it's taking space
<j4f-shredder> I thought that command would erase the file
<chanikan> I just cought sh in taskmanager to use a lot of cpu power, without doing anything.  Could this be a virus or malware?
<shachaf> Oh man. So as of Ubuntu 18.04, if you're not using GNOME, you get this LD_PRELOAD? This is how people solved the problem?
<SlidingHorn> chanikan: you can take a look at top to see if it offers more information regarding the particular shell script that's running
<SlidingHorn> shachaf: can you give a little more detail as to what exactly your issue is?
<shachaf> Ubuntu 18.04 uses GNOME with some new GTK thing where it draws in the title bars. That's fine. But if you're not using GNOME, GTK is broken, and the way they decided to solve it was to LD_PRELOAD https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+package/gtk3-nocsd for everything.
<pijama_boy> Hey guys, how do you switch quickly between different windows of the same app?
<shachaf> So my options are a somewhat broken GTK (such that it sometimes draws text offscreen or something), or an ambient LD_PRELOAD for all programs.
<chanikan> shachaf, aha, it was a failed teamspeak installation I attempted some hours ago and forgot about
<chanikan> shachaf, thank you for the tip about top
<pijama_boy> I liked how in unity I could double click on the dock icon and see the instances but in gnome it's like...3 clicks that way
<Markdown1_> a lot of Unity users moved to KDE
<shachaf> Did people really think that LD_PRELOAD was a reasonable way of fixing this problem? For a package they have the source code to?
<chanikan> Markdown1_, I`m a sorta noob, but aren`t the different desktops sorta only gui skins?
<Markdown1_> chanikan they are, but different desktops also come with their own suite of apps generally.
<chanikan> Markdown1_, oh really?  I thought all desktops could run all apps
<Markdown1_> chanikan they can, but Qt Apps generally run better on KDE compared to GTK apps
<Markdown1_> chanikan especially when it comes to looks
<Markdown1_> then again most Qt/KDE apps are way more functional and crashes way less compared to their GTK counterpart ;)
<Aguirre> hi
<chanikan> say, aren`t GTK the type of apps used in android?
<chanikan> Markdown1_, maybe I need to try out KDE then.  I`m very happy with the way I`ve set up lxde right now though
<chanikan> Markdown1_, KDE would require a lot more of the hardware though, right?
<Markdown1_> chanikan Lxde is pretty cool, I am more excited about their transition from GTK to Qt (named Lxqt), BTW talking about all these is offtopic in this channel
<Markdown1_> chanikan KDE actually uses less hardware resources than Gnome (default Ubuntu) last time I tried
<chanikan> Markdown1_, ok?  I`ll try that the next time I mess up my installation then
<Markdown1_> chanikan you can install multiple Desktop Environments though, you just have to install the "kubuntu-desktop" package. even though that would make the system over more heavier and inconsistent as some Gnome and KDE resources may run at the same time.
<Markdown1_> s/over/even
<chanikan> Markdown1_, right, that`s why my last installation got unusable.  I`ve been wanting to try manjaro, since it is said to be more multi DE friendly, but it doesn`t come as a 32 bit distro anymore, something my computer requires
<Markdown1_> chanikan I guess in that case you should stick with LXDE, maybe also try out Xubuntu and Ubuntu Mate
<Markdown1_> chanikan they are good for older system as they use less resources generally
<Rodo365> hi!
<chanikan> Markdown1_, so lxde isn`t nesesearly the lightest DE for ubuntu then?
<meslem> dfgdqfdfv
<Arc1> Video card having problems outputting image to TV through HDMI  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QMGtQB43gB/
<Arc1> here's my dmesg:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cryZ783Nys/
<Arc1> here's my Xorg.0.log:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dhGnBR85CF/
<kumool> that wouldnt happen in windows
<kumool> :P
<jpleau> Hi, is there a way to add filesystem exceptions in apparmor? Evince gets denied when it tries to read things from $XDG_DATA_DIRS, I have a mounted filesystem that is part of that env
<jpleau> hm seems only adding "/path/here/** r," worked
<Rixter> Good Stormy Evening    I'm TRYING to install the latest Opera browser been running the commands until this: sudo apt-get install opera
<Rixter> Reading package lists... Done
<Rixter> Building dependency tree
<Rixter> Reading state information... Done
<Rixter> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Rixter> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<SlidingHorn> Rixter: version and flavor of your OS?
<oerheks> opera is not in our repos, how did you add their repo ??
<tomreyn> !paste | Rixter
<ubottu> Rixter: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rixter> SlidingHorn: Ah, yess...that WOULD help   Xubuntu 17.10 LIVE
<tomreyn> please create a permanent OS installation and come back if issues persist.
<Rixter> tomreyn: If your unable to help, just say so
<oerheks> maybe it needs packages from universe repo, that is not enabled in the live iso
<oerheks> Rixter, curious task, in a live iso, with 3rd party repos
<Rixter> oerhecks: quite possibly so. I've done this before only with 17.3 and it's been awhile
<tomreyn> Rixter: 17.3 of what?
<oerheks> 17.3 sounds like 'mint'
<Rixter> Someone, somewhere gave me the commands and presto, everything was cool. just can't remember those commands
<Rixter> tomeryen: XUBUNTU
<SlidingHorn> Rixter: there's no such thing as xubntu 17.3
<guiverc> Rixter, there was no 2017-March (17.03) release of Ubuntu
<Rixter> NO, I'm running Xubuntu NOW!!! 17.10 LIVE
<tomreyn> Rixter: maybe we can suggest (better?) alternatives, if you'll consider them. what makes you want to install opera on a ubuntu 17.10 live iso?
<Rixter> quiverc: I never said there was
<Rixter> tomreyn: WHAT?
<tomreyn> Rixter: what is you use case?
<Rixter> tomryen: what?
<tomreyn> what i wrote.
<J3kyl> why does Firefox suck so much on Ubuntu?
<oerheks> hmm before "sudo apt-get install opera-stable" did you run " sudo apt-get update" ???
<oerheks> https://deb.opera.com/manual.html
<Rixter> What did you say?
<oerheks> ...
<hggdh> ...
<Rixter> oerhechs: Ahm..this is the page I used to set up install:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/765483/how-can-i-install-the-opera-browser-from-the-terminal
<nacc> Rixter: let's just start over. you want opera in a xubuntu 17.10 live environment?
<tomreyn> J3kyl: it does not, not generally. it surely does on some systems, with some customizations, since that's always the case for any customizable software.
<Rixter> nacc: Now we understand
<nacc> Rixter: you used the first answer?
<Rixter> nacc: ?
<nacc> Rixter: the page you linked has links to other answers, etc. You used the answer with 13 upvotes?
<Rixter> nacc: Oh...sorry! Answer 13
<lapaga> Rixter, just to make sure you are running off a live dvd or usb or is it installed?
<J3kyl> tomreyn could be but on my system it sucks memory like a hog. I’ve got 12GBs and I leave it open for a couple days with some tabs and the whole system is like molases
<Rixter> lapaga: off a pendrive "live"
<tomreyn> J3kyl: you could check about:performance to get a better idea of what the memory hog is.
<tomreyn> J3kyl: also review your add-ons and plugins, if any.
<nacc> Rixter: what does `apt-cache policy opera` say?
<oerheks> J3kyl, on what ubuntu version? gnome on 17.10 happens to have a memory leak ...
<Rixter> nacc: just a min....
<oerheks> .. or you just hit a hidden crypto miner page
<J3kyl> oerheks: 18.04 and don’t think I’m on a hidden miner lol I’ve got the same tabs open on my MacOS laptop with no slowdown
<J3kyl> tomreyn: I’m pretty light on the plugins I’ll take a look but for now I’m trying to use Chrome and compare
<nacc> J3kyl: are they running the same version of firefox?
<Rixter> nacc: opera: Installed (none) Canidate: 12.16.1860  Version table: 12.16.1860 500  500 http://deb.opera.com./opera-stable stable/non-free amd64 Packages
<nacc> Rixter: ok, so you truncated something earlier. Use a pastebin and pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get install opera`
<Rixter> nacc: comin' right up!
<J3kyl> nacc: good point I’ll have to check on that
<Rixter> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fsGyWfJmQp/
<lapaga> restricted extras
<Rixter> lapaga: directed at me?
<nacc> Rixter: those packages are not available on 17.10
<nacc> one second
<earas> wow irc so weird
<Rixter> nacc: what the hell?
<nacc> Rixter: can you do `apt-cache policy opera-stable` ?
<Rixter> nacc: I already did
<nacc> Rixter: no, you gave me the policy for 'opera'.
<Rixter> will do again
<Rixter> ncaa:  OK
<Rixter> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kJPzDDXvpc/
<nacc> Rixter: try installing that instead of opera
<nacc> Rixter: `sudo apt-get install opera-stable`
<Rixter> OK
<doomperdicion1> Hi, I would like to update my home user with the new scripts that are in /etc/skel without damaging anything?
<Rixter> nacc:  looks like I'm gonna have to go through the entire process again...be back shortly
<Rixter> nacc: says it can't locate package stable
<nacc> Rixter: what process?
<nacc> Rixter: it's not called 'stable', no space. "opera-stable"
<Rixter> nacc: yup...my bad
<Rixter> nacc: seems to be doing the trick
#ubuntu 2018-05-16
<oerheks> :-)
<Rixter> OK....it's installing some codecs which I'm guessing are part of the "restricted" extras?
<Rixter> OK, has and is installing opera-stable
<Rixter> nacc: OK, that did it Opera installed!!   TNX
<nacc> Rixter: yw
<Rixter> nacc:  I should change the command from apt-get install opera to apt-get install opera-stable...correct?  Pretty simple...and easy to make mistake
<nacc> Rixter: well, third party package, unclear what is supported where (if at all) -- you'd need to ask opera
<nacc> Rixter: but yes the simplest fix was just to use opera-stable instead of opera
<Rixter> TNX again!!
<Davidian1024> hey there
<Davidian1024> anyone know how to install additional drivers from the command line?
<Davidian1024> i just upgraded to ubuntu 18.04 and it looks like the radeon driver keeps crashing when X tries to start
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list , or directly sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<oerheks> ehm, radeon, is in the kernel now
<Davidian1024> @oerheks: ok thanks, i'll give those a shot
<oerheks> that would not install AMD drivers...
<Davidian1024> that's ok
<Davidian1024> as long as i can get the gui going for now
<oerheks> check out yourself, to show what driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<Bashing-om> Davidian1024: As oerheks says, in the kernel now, there are no "additional drivers" - depending on the AMD card  the proprietary overlay onto the amd-gpu driver could be available.
<Davidian1024> right now it's showing the Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 [8086:191b] (rev 06) in use
<Davidian1024> this laptop seems to have that along with an amd gpu in it
<oerheks> i think you need to enable radeon with "radeon.modeset=1" in grub bootloader..
<oerheks> or check your bios to set radeon as primairy GPU
<Davidian1024> ok, gonna reboot and check the bios first.
<oerheks> wb
<Davidian1024> :(
<musk_ox> New to 18.04, and the Ctrl+A shortcut is frustrating me. Can't see where it's defined in Settings->Keyboard. And I feel like I have to change it, because it conflicts with bash shortcuts
<oerheks> Ctrl+A is a basic select  command, why would that bother you?
<musk_ox> oerheks: yeah it doesn't make sense there must be something wrong with my configuration. window manager should not be showing/hiding windows with Ctrl+A
<Unicorn_Princess> what's the simplest way to install ubuntu 18.04, with encryption, and dual-booting windows 7? all the guides I was able to find have a whole bunch of tricky steps
<Unicorn_Princess> I was hoping I could maybe install fedora 28 first - it has no trouble setting up full disk encryption alongside a win7 boot
<Unicorn_Princess> and then install ubuntu 18.04 over the fedora partition
<Unicorn_Princess> (reason I'm not just sticking with fedora is it only boots successfully about 30% of the time, other times it just reboots)
<arens> I just created and uploaded something to a PPA. About how long does it take to show up in launchpad?
<crimson_king> Unicorn_Princess: usually there's no trick to it. Simply boot the installer, configure it as you want, select encryption/LVM, type password and go on
<oerheks> Unicorn_Princess, all ubuntu versions support enryption, LVM
<crimson_king> Unicorn_Princess: The installer will recognize your Windows 7 install and ask to install Ubuntu alongside it
<Unicorn_Princess> crimson_king: there's no option for dual-boot -and- encryption though. if I want encryption, the only option offered by the installer is to overwrite the windows partition
<oerheks> arens, url?
<Unicorn_Princess> yes, if I choose the 'install alongside win7' option, it won't let me choose encryption as well
<oerheks> Unicorn_Princess, there is.. unless windows use bitlocker, that takes whole drive
<Unicorn_Princess> nah, my win7 is unencrypted
<oerheks> encryption question comes after that
<Unicorn_Princess> oh! I should mention, I have two drives, one for win7, other for linux.
<crimson_king> I don't know that one, and I can't test it here
<Unicorn_Princess> hm
<Unicorn_Princess> i'll try reinstalling again, hopefully it'll be as simple as oerheks promises :)
<arens> oerheks: I think its because my changelog was messed up, I'll give it to you in a min if it doesn't work this time :-p
<oerheks> Unicorn_Princess, choose 'use LVM..."  >> https://websiteforstudents.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/ubuntu_1804_installation_3.png
<jeffguorg> hi, there~
<jeffguorg> i'm using bionic but where is opnejdk 9/10
<jeffguorg> apt search only show me openjdk 8/11
<simonizor> Just wanted to say screw whoever decided GNOME was a good default for Ubuntu.  So many people having problems with their systems not running smoothly anymore.  MATE would have been a much more sane choice.  That is all.
<oerheks> jeffguorg, indeed, 8 or 11, i would suggest use 11
<oerheks> openjdk-11-jdk
<oerheks> simonizor, there is more choise than that: xubuntu, lubuntu ..
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<simonizor> Sure, but everyone goes for stock Ubuntu first and then complains about how badly it runs
<simonizor> Not good for Ubuntu's image
<jeffguorg> it's ok to move to Gnome. at least you still have a choice to move to plasma or other DE
<simonizor> Kubuntu LUL
<simonizor> What a mess of a KDE install that is
<simonizor> Good thing KDE neon exists
<oerheks> old hardware .. consider researching what to use..
<leftyfb> !ot | simonizor
<ubottu> simonizor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<simonizor> Yeah, I'm aware.  Just wanted to stop by and say I'm tired of having users come to our support channel on Discord and complain about how badly Ubuntu runs.  Bad choices were made.  Hopefully better ones are made in the future.
<tgm4883> simonizor: what channel is that?
<jeffguorg> oerheks, sure. i just find openjdk 9 and 10 are missing in the apt repos and get curious where they are
<oerheks> openJDK 9 has gone EOL, http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk9-downloads-3848520.html
<jeffguorg> ooops
<oerheks> and this post is talking about 10 or 11 in bionic.. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-February/004275.html
<jeffguorg> well, the problem i met is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates-java/+bug/1739631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1739631 in ca-certificates-java (Debian) "Fresh install with JDK 9 can't use the generated PKCS12 cacerts keystore file" [Unknown,New]
<oerheks> maybe that is why, it has reached EOL..
<jeffguorg> i was trying to reproducing the issue, because a lot of our customers met this problem. and this bug also affect openjdk 11
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates-java/+bug/1771363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1771363 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu) "ca-certificates-java: convert PKCS12 cacerts keystore to JKS" [Undecided,New]
<oerheks> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates-java/+bug/1770553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770553 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu) "[SRU] backport ca-certificates-java from cosmic (20180413ubuntu1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jeffguorg> good to know openjdk 9 and 10 are removed from repo. don't need to worry about it
<jeffguorg> yes, exactly the same problem
<oerheks> jeffguorg, add yourself to that bugreport, it could help
<jeffguorg> :) done
<oerheks> Thank you.
<guiverc> thank you jeffguorg (it adds 'heat' to the report)
<jeffguorg> and about previous discussion about desktop environment, i think it's ok to move to gnome. just choose one that fit your need, no matter it's gnome3, mate, budgie, kde, i3wm or even without one
<jeffguorg> :) my pleasure
<Vashy> is it possible to tell when an nvidia driver was last updated?
<Vashy> I don't see anything immediately obvious in the Nvidia X Server Settings application
<operator-error> As a 16.04 user, and given the things I've read here in the last week or so, I'm glad I "have" to wait until 26 July to upgrade to 18.04.
<Utkarsh> hi
<Vashy> hi
<Utkarsh> It's my first time here, was just testing out freenode
<SlidingHorn> Utkarsh: that's off topic here - try ##chat
<SlidingHorn> Vashy: try looking at /var/log/apt/history.log
<Vashy> nothing in there
<Vashy> tail -500  /var/log/apt/history.log | grep -i nvidia
<Vashy> that returned nothing
<Vashy> and there's only 38 lines in the file
<Vashy> so the tail didn't miss anything
<Vashy> although that's cool I didn't know that log existed =)
<SlidingHorn> Vashy: there are probably older logs in that dir as well
<Vashy> looking now
<cclloyd> Does anyone know the default window manager/desktop managet for 18.04?  Specifically the lines I would need to put in `xstartup` for a VNC server?  I'm just getting grey screen rn.
<leftyfb> cclloyd: you should try x11vnc for your vnc server
<SlidingHorn> cclloyd: Gnome
<leftyfb> sudo x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<leftyfb> I think x11vnc will do what you want without creating custom configs
<cclloyd> I should also note I did minimal installation of ubuntu desktop
<cclloyd> That x11 command failed.  Output:  https://pastebin.com/HURUzykL
<leftyfb> cclloyd: you need to make sure you copy it all on one line
<leftyfb> cclloyd: your paste is wrapped
<cclloyd> What do you mean copy on one line?  The command?  Cause that command was all on one line.
<leftyfb> ah
<leftyfb> you're running this over ssh
<leftyfb> cclloyd: DISPLAY=:0 ; sudo x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
 * RtMF points people at xpra and/or x2go if they want something a bit more flexible than x11vnc
<cclloyd> Does it matter that I don't have any display attached currently?
<leftyfb> cclloyd: shouldn't
<cclloyd> Cause it's still just giving me the error: x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":0", it cannot continue.
<leftyfb> echo DISPLAY
<leftyfb> echo $DISPLAY
<leftyfb> what does that give you?
<leftyfb> are you sure there's an X server running?
<cclloyd> :0
<cclloyd> Not sure.  How can I check.
<leftyfb> cclloyd: did you install/start a Desktop Environment of some sort?
<leftyfb> maybe it's wayland and not Xorg
<cclloyd> I installed Ubuntu Desktop with a monitor attached.  Then unplugged it and rebooted.
<cclloyd> I assumed the desktop manager would be run at startup no matter what.
<cclloyd> I also read that 18.04 uses xorg instead of wayland as default.
<J3kyl> what IRC client you guys using on Ubuntu?
<J3kyl> I tried Pidgin and Kon something can’t remember right now and neither could connect
<J3kyl> so far only been able to connect on my iOS device
<leftyfb> J3kyl: do you have a support question?
<J3kyl> which IRC client works on Ubuntu?
<SlidingHorn> !irc | J3kyl
<ubottu> J3kyl: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see !alis - See also !Guidelines
<pavlos> I think hexchat is installed
<J3kyl> thanks for the link ubottu and I’ll search for hexchat pavlos
<J3kyl> I’m a noob so the more info I get the better
<leftyfb> J3kyl: all the ones available in the official repositories work
<Bashing-om> J3kyl: If you are so terminal minded then : http://www.andrews-corner.org/ubuntu/irssi.html .
<J3kyl> It might just be the way I’m setting them up. On 14.04 I used Pidgin and I know it worked but this time for the life of me it won’t connect
<J3kyl> OK this is great info I’ll try to get it going tomorrow
<J3kyl> Thanks
<leftyfb> pidgin is a horrible IRC client
<leftyfb> pretty sure it's a dying project anyway
<cclloyd> Ok I got the VNC working (just tried reinstalling a fake display driver) and it works.  I'm logged in. But I still have 2 issues.
<cclloyd> 1.  The max resolution is 768p, which isn't even the resolution I set for the fake display
<cclloyd> 2.  It has a black X cursor instead of the pointer.
<oerheks> cclloyd, what vnc server exactly?
<cclloyd> The command I'm using to run:  DISPLAY=:0 ; x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw -pointer_mode 1
<oerheks> one could use vncserver -geometry 1920x1080 or something like that
<cclloyd> (I didn't originally have the -pointer_mode, I just tried that to get it to work. but it didn't)
<leftyfb> cclloyd: are you sure you're running a desktop environment on DISPLAY 0?
<leftyfb> oerheks: he wants to connect to the existing DE. vncserver by itself just creates and empty X server
<cclloyd> Not 100% sure I'm using display 0.  When connecting I'm using the address 192.168.1.x:1, as :0 didn't connect at all.
<cclloyd> And adding -geometry 1920x1080 makes the window on my client larger, but just enlarges the 768p picture.
<leftyfb> cclloyd: plug in a monitor and keyboard, login and type: echo $DISPLAY
<cclloyd> No option to plug in a monitor right now.
<cclloyd> Not an option*
<ikkuranus> I thought it wasn't possible to have 2 files named the same thing inside a single directory
<ikkuranus> oh nvm one character is caps
<donjuan> anybody succes install ubuntu touch ?
<Bashing-om> !touch | donjuan
<ubottu> donjuan: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<jeffguorg> ubottu is an irc bot? looks cool
<ubottu> jeffguorg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<john> OK
<john> so I think I know what is happening
<jeffguorg> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<john> the problem should be hardware related, not ubuntu related
<john> even on 16.04 I am still having problems with USB
<john> and a few minutes ago all my USB's just went dead
<john> on the bios menu
<john> and a few seconds after that, just rebooted
<john> ubuntu is still giving me a shit ton of usb x-x.x device description read/64, error -32
<john> and device not accepting address 9, error -71
<john> and Device not responding to setup address.
<jeffguorg> what about windows, can Windows recognize your usb drive?
<john> he can
<john> normally
<john> but it also hangs from time to time
<john> everything on linux dmesg seems ok
<john> except for the usb issues
<jeffguorg> and what about other usb drives? or other usb devices?
<john> I have nothing to test except what is already on the pc
<john> webcam (logitech c720), tplink usb 3.0 powered hub, cooler master mech kb and logitech wireless mouse
<jeffguorg> all of these don't work on your linux?
<john> yes
<john> used to
<john> now there are a shitload of those usb error messages
<john> and the system keeps freezing on linux (once now, while on bios, kb and mouse just went dark and after a few seconds, a reboot)
<john> memtest went ok
<john> ssd (smartctr) seems to be ok as well
<john> I think something on my intel skull canyon may be faulty
<SlidingHorn> john: Separating all of this into so many different lines is making it difficult, if not impossible, to help.  Can you please state your issue in as much detail as possible on one line?
<SlidingHorn> john: also, please watch the language :)
<john> SlidingHorn, some time ago, i've upgraded my sdd, ram and keyboard. after that the system keeps hanging and I'm receiving on linux several usb error messages on dmesg. memtest for ram seems ok (passed ok), smartctl for both ssd also ok, in both BIOS menu, ubuntu 16.04.4 and 18.04 I receive several errors like "device descriptor read/64, error -32" and "Device not responding to setup address."
<john> also, sorry for the language SlidingHorn, common in my place, so I end up just speaking a translated version with those when talking here, will try my best to avoid
<Bashing-om> john: AHCI - Advanced Host Controller Interface - enabled in bios ?
<john> yes Bashing-om
<jeffguorg> my kb and nvme ssd doesn't work on my pc. haven't figured out a solution. my problem is more likely a hardward problem or at least related to the motherboard. don't know about yours
<john> jeffguorg, is your PC also a intel nuc?
<jeffguorg> nuc? sorry i'm not a native english speaker. and i have two keyboard, the one not working is a 'mechanical keyboard'(in Chinese)
<Bashing-om> jeffguorg: what release ?  Add the following kernel argument at boot time: nvme_load=YES .
<john> jeffguorg, Intel NUC (search on duckduckgo for intel nuc6i7kyk)
<jeffguorg> tried this, it's my motherboard not recognizing the nvme ssd
<jeffguorg> john: no, i bought accessories separately and assemble them by my own
<john> do you have the same device not accepting addressX error X?
<jeffguorg> john: no, but you should paste your dmesg on pastebin or something like that. that make it easier for others to diagnose
<john> jeffguorg, I'll post it again
<john> just a sec
<john> here you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZhW95X9QC3/
<jeffguorg> haven't met a situation like this
<john> sooo weird
<john> really have no idea of how to solve this.
<john> I'm like 99% sure this is related to the freezes and reboots I'm having
<john> [ 2241.837319] usb 1-4-port4: unable to enumerate USB device.
<john> [ 2241.837241] usb 1-4.4: device not accepting address 54, error -71
<john> too weird not to be related
<Two_Dogs> https://goo.gl/7rgPEc john a camera?
<jeffguorg> gotta have lunch. it's 12 in China. ttyl
<john> good lunch
<john> Two_Dogs, are you saying that this may be the camera's fault?
<Two_Dogs> john: i googled the id, i dont know who did what in the library with the candle stick
<Two_Dogs> john: does the camera work?
<john> perfectly on cheese and obs-studio
<john> several errors like "uvcvideo 1-1:1.0: Entity type for entity Extension 4 was not initialized!" when plugged though
<Two_Dogs> john: my bad, that id and and google was for usb 1-4.1 , the issue is with usb 1-4.4
<john> I've put everything on the usb hub now, let me see if it will hang overnight... The main problem has it been that when it freezes, I cant find anything on the logs after reboot
<john> no indication of what caused the reboot. the only problems I can see anywhere are the device not accepting address XX, error -32 (and -71)
<Two_Dogs> john: look at the system log
<john> I think I found something...
<john> https://paulphilippov.com/articles/how-to-fix-device-not-accepting-address-error
<john> it seems to bonkers to be true but let me try that.
<X-RANDOM1971> hello
<X-RANDOM1971> p
<X-RANDOM1971> exus me
<Triffid_Hunter> john: nah that's just a procedure for letting the polyfuses cool down if you're pulling too much power from USB.. is your keyboard one of those crazy ones that looks like a christmas tree and a disco had a baby? some of those are quite power hungry and your computer will thank you if you use a powered hub with them
<Binners> Chanel
<Binners> que canales funcionan soy nuevo
<Binners> porfa
<lotuspsychje> !es | Binners
<ubottu> Binners: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Binners> gracias
<adheshgarg> I am trying to install ubuntu 18.04 in asus r558u but every time installer gets stuck on first few steps and it stops to respond
<Binners> 5346111721206230 » 08 » 20 » 389 | RECUSOU: 1.37 R$ | #brazil bot checker | Informações: MASTERCARD » RANDOLPH BROOKS F.C.U. » CREDIT » PLATINUM » ESTADOS UNIDOS
<Two_Dogs> tmi? ^^
<adheshgarg> I am trying to install ubuntu 18.04 in asus r558u but every time installer gets stuck on first few steps and it stops to respond
<lotuspsychje> !ops | binners
<ubottu> binners: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Binners>  4737024032238653 	05/22 	099	James Hammond 	ADDRESS 	Glen Rock 	NJ 	07452 	UNITED STATES
<Two_Dogs> tmi? ^^
<Two_Dogs>  Binners is Binners!~binners@104.237.80.44 (binners)  is a bad nick
<Newbie0012> Anyone else having issue with skype on ubuntu 16.04
<Newbie0012> HTTP Error 400. The request is badly formed.
<Newbie0012> I am receiving this error
<SlidingHorn> Newbie0012: what method did you use to install skype?
<Newbie0012> I have downloaded from microsoft just doble click
<Newbie0012> It was working
<myrat> hello everyone can i creat 2 partition raid 0 in my pc with 5 hdd?
<Newbie0012> <SlidingHorn> Today I have updated os after that this happend
<SlidingHorn> !raid | myrat
<ubottu> myrat: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<SlidingHorn> Newbie0012: from microsoft?
<Newbie0012> <SlidingHorn> : Nope my base system daily update
<SlidingHorn> Newbie0012: you said "downloaded from microsoft"
<Newbie0012> <SlidingHorn> Yes I did downloaded skype frm microsoft It was working but after I updated my system now skype not running
<SlidingHorn> Newbie0012: Oh, are you running the Windows subsystem for linux?
<Newbie0012> <SlidingHorn> : I use ubuntu only i dont have windows
<Spookan> Newbie0012: Have you reinstalled it?
<Two_Dogs> Newbie0012: try this, complete removal of skype via synaptic and install skype from windows again
<Newbie0012> <Spookan> <Two_Dogs> :  I did twise also posted in microsoft community :D I just wanted to know if anyone else affetced
<Two_Dogs> Newbie0012: ok
<Newbie0012> I cleared everythig from my stystem with skype on it
<SlidingHorn> Newbie0012: sorry...I somehow didn't know that MS owned skype.  That was the source of my confusion.
<Newbie0012> <SlidingHorn>: No issues I just wanted to if  there is any workaround so
<Spookan> But why download it from Microsoft? Why not just use the Ubuntu app store thing, can't remember the name now hehe.
<Newbie0012> <Spookan>: I think both are different version
<Spookan> Newbie0012: Ok, well my girlfriend installed it from there and she dosen't have any problems with it. Are you on 18.04?
<SlidingHorn> Newbie0012: what version are you looking for?  The version in the snap repositories is 8.22.76.3 (I don't usually recommend snaps, but for Skype that might be the best way)
<SlidingHorn> Spookan: they're on Xenial
<Newbie0012> <Spookan>: I am running 16.04
<Newbie0012> <SlidingHorn>: Let me check again
<Spookan> Newbie0012: Ah ok.
<Muligan> hey fellas, I need some help with a vm i'm working with that has (2) nics
<Muligan> i want the 2nd nic that's tied to my LAN to have no firewall rules applied to it
<Muligan> however, the WAN interface, I'd like to have iptables rules enforced
<Muligan> suggestions?
<SlidingHorn> Muligan: see if this is helpful:  https://serverfault.com/questions/244767/enable-iptables-on-one-interface
<Muligan> SlidingHorn, ty sir
<Newbie0012> Installed skypeforlinux 8.20.0.9 from synaptic no luck
<Two_Dogs> Newbie0012: running skype from terminal or click?
<SlidingHorn> !pm | Newbie0012
<ubottu> Newbie0012: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Newbie0012> Sorry my mistake
<Newbie0012> SlidingHorn: If any solutions please let me know :0
<swift110> hey
<SlidingHorn> Newbie0012: Two_Dogs asked a question that might help them in assisting you
<Newbie0012> Two_Dogs: I tried both Its not a permission issue
<oerheks> sudo snap install skype --classic # works fine here
<Newbie0012> oerheks: Strange I am using same version
<Two_Dogs> Newbie0012: you mean snap installed?
<Newbie0012> Two_Dogs: Sorry for the delay yes I did
<Newbie0012> and I have fixed issue
<Newbie0012> snap install skype --classic this is installing a version 8.20.0.9
<Newbie0012> snap install --channel=insider/stable --classic skype I tried this command received another version which is working
<Newbie0012> 8.22.76.3 It is my current version
<Newbie0012> Thanks for help  guys ;0
<Newbie0012> :)
<Two_Dogs> so lesson learned? fiddle with skype till it works?
<subhani> llo
<BerenErchamion> I found this in my Update Manager for Linux Mint 17.2 Cinnamon Rafaela (64-bit):  kmod package:  15-Oubuntu7
<BerenErchamion> Here's the description:  "This dummy package is provided to support the transition from module-init-tools to kmod and should be removed afterwards."
<BerenErchamion> I just want to know if I should allow it to be installed with my Update Manager or not
<ducasse> !mint | BerenErchamion
<ubottu> BerenErchamion: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<BerenErchamion> I already talked to #linuxmint-help about it.  And they're not sure if I need to remove it or not, because they don't know if the removal is automatic or not
<SlidingHorn> BerenErchamion: Well you should follow their advice.  Unfortunately we can't help you here
<ducasse> well, they're the ones that can help you, i suggest you go back there.
<BerenErchamion> What does kmod do, anyway, and why is it used with the ubuntu flavour?
<BerenErchamion> I still don't understand the purpose of kmod after reading this link:  https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/kmod
<ducasse> it's used to handle kernel modules, see the package description
<Rowan> Random question, what is the legality/license in using a default Ubuntu wallpaper in your own projects? One of my web design clients wants to use one on their website.
<ducasse> Rowan: there's usually a 'copyright' file in the package, see that
<michaelrose> Anyone want to speculate as to why Canonical was too stupid to explicitly ban snaps from even including code that mines coin in the background?
<michaelrose> https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/05/15/trust-and-security-in-the-snap-store
<ducasse> that's offtopic here, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<michaelrose> ok
<Rowan> ducasse thanks, I'll see what I can find
<ducasse> Rowan: 'dpkg -L package' will give you a list of files, you should be able to find it there
<myrat> guys where i can find desktop cloud image ubuntu 16?
<myrat> or 18 please help someone
<Rowan> myrat: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/
<myrat> Rowan: yeah i see it
<myrat> but can't find desktop cloud image
<EriC^> myrat: https://ask.openstack.org/en/question/107211/where-can-i-find-a-cloud-image-of-ubuntu-desktop/
<Lud> Hello everyone, I am curious. Does setting ufw defaults to 'deny (incoming), reject (outgoing), disabled (routed)' mean even if I connected to the internet (could I even connect?) there would be no network activity at all due to everything being denied/rejected?
<lotuspsychje> Lud: the #netfilter guys might be able to help perhaps
<Lud> lotuspsychje: Thank you, I'll check it out.
<deepfreez> Hi, Ubuntu 18.04 support LVM?
<EriC^> yes deepfreez
<deepfreez> thanks
<deepfreez> Ubuntu Server has the layout of setup in text mode ?
<Jonta> deepfreez: I don't quite understand your question
<deepfreez> The interface of install ubuntu 18.04 is in text mode? because dosen't look like 16.04
<deepfreez> I am in Filesystem setup and is so complicated :)
<kiriuha> hello
<kiriuha> ?
<deepfreez> I cannot create a VLM partition from interface...
<spexi> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 18.04, LVM and encrypted file system. I have swap only 980M, and would like to have 8gb. Gparted is not listing swap at all. Anyway, what are the steps to increase swap? Should I first free some space from the disk?
<deepfreez> spexi, how you install Ubuntu 18.04 with lvm on / ?
<spexi> deepfreez: I just selected that use LVM with the new ubuntu intsallation
<spexi> installation*
<deepfreez> you have desktop or server?
<spexi> desktop
<deepfreez> pfff on server image I don't have that option...
<EriC^> spexi: what's the partition table look like right now?
<EriC^> spexi: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999'\
<spexi> EriC^: does nothing but "Error: /dev/mapper/sda5_crypt: unrecognised disk label" :D
<spexi> I found a discussion about my question, and there was an answer, that had the following as the first command: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=1024k
<spexi> But what is the /dev/zero? And what is that command doing
<EriC^> spexi: that creates a swap file full of zeros
<EriC^> so you can use it as swap without altering the partition table just using the file
<EriC^> a far quicker way is to use fallocate -l 8g /swapfile
<spexi> EriC^: so... Where that example command takes the 1G of zeros, if I don't have any unused space
<spexi> I mean, I have unused space on the disk but not unallocated
<ducasse> it takes it from your root filesystem
<repys> how can I enable php in apache2 in ubuntu?
<EriC^> it's literally just creating a file, no partition table editing at all
<spexi> Ah, okay
<SlidingHorn> !lamp | repys
<ubottu> repys: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<spexi> EriC^: so about that fallocate command.. should that command alone do the trick?
<vlt> spexi: If you want to use any file or block device as swap space you have to run `mkswap` on it first, then `swapon the_thing`.
<vlt> spexi: If you add it to /etc/fstab it will be caught by `swapon -a` as well.
<deepfreez> Wny Ubuntu Server 18.04 after install is 3.3g?
<vlt> deepfreez: `du` can tell you about disk usage. I like `du -hax / | sort -h | less`.
<Aliekezhi> hi, I'd like to upgrade from ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04, is there anything else to do than a distupgrade (and of course a backup) ?
<vlt> Aliekezhi: Is direct LTS to LTS already officially supported? I thought that will be possible when 18.04.1 is released.
<SlidingHorn>  Aliekezhi / vlt the direct upgrade is not supported until July when the .1 release is available
<Aliekezhi> vlt, SlidingHorn thanks
<shibumi> hello is there away to skip network configuration in Ubuntu Server 18.04 Live Server ISO?
<shibumi> s/away/a way/
<shibumi> problems is: I have currently no network. I just want to setup some static IPs, make the base installation and then move the server somewhere else
<kugys86> hi
<SlidingHorn> shibumi: I believe there's an option to skip it when it gets to that point in the installation (at least it used to)
<shibumi> SlidingHorn: nope.. no such point in the installer. If it fails to connect any interface it will fail
<SlidingHorn> shibumi: do you have an ethernet cord physically plugged in?
<xiaou> hi
<shibumi> SlidingHorn: nope
<shibumi> SlidingHorn: just the server rack with USB stick for the ISO, VGA and USB for keyboard
<john_rambo> Can anyone please share his/her conky script so that I can try in with my ~/.conkyrc ?
<evanharvey> hello
<shibumi> SlidingHorn: nvm.. installing ubuntu server via ISO without network doesn't work at all due to the fact that it needs network to get the packages
<senaps> hi all, on a digitalocean ubuntu droplet, i have setup a squid proxy thing using this settings. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TH88ZT5S5j/ i want to add authentication now, and if possible, have another http proxy listening without username/password but restricted to twitter.com. is that possible?
<senaps> i want to use this vps as a proxy server so i can connect my phone and browser's to the websites that are censored in iran. it's for personal use, but some applications (like twitter android client) don't have any  way to enter authentications.
<kiokoman> senaps: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/3297196/how-to-set-up-a-squid-proxy-with-basic-username-and-password-authentication
<senaps> kiokoman i tested this link, doesn't do what i want to do
<kiokoman> what is not working there?
<senaps> i can't connect to it afterwards! and it doesn't answer my other problem of having another proxy without authentication.
<kiokoman> add acl lan dstdomain twitter.com | always_direct allow lan | for the second problem
<spexi> vlt: ok, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jo__> hello
<za1b1tsu> is it possible to have a live cd of ubuntu minimal?
<SlidingHorn> za1b1tsu: I don't believe so - what's the use case?
<za1b1tsu> SlidingHorn: just want to have a fast OS and highly configured  on an usb
<JimBuntu> za1b1tsu, you should be able to make your own "minimal" live usb
<za1b1tsu> JimBuntu: by uninstalling stuff from a live ubuntu?
<SlidingHorn> za1b1tsu: This might be helpful in doing so:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<mancman3> za1b1tsu: https://www.maketecheasier.com/6-tools-to-easily-create-your-own-custom-linux-distro/
<user__> xd
<user__> hello
<JimBuntu> za1b1tsu, What I was talking about was by starting with the version of your choice, installing the apps you want, then make an image and put that on USB.
<user__> anyone who uses tor network
<user__> hello
<za1b1tsu> JimBuntu: oh, thanks I didnt know I could do that
<JimBuntu> The links above are probably easier.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<francisv> I used to run Ubuntu 17.10 on a Macbook Pro 7,1 (with NVIDIA GeForce 320M).  I upgraded it to Ubuntu 18.04 but the computer blocks when logging in because it takes Wayland by default.  I have created a USB drive with Ubuntu 18.04 to install it from scratch, but it does not work either.
<francisv> When I select Install Ubuntu, the installation freezes when displaying the Ubuntu log.
<francisv> logo
<francisv> Which parameters or command should I use to force the Ubuntu install to use X.org instead Wayland
<francisv> ?
<SlidingHorn> francisv: 18.04 uses X by default, not wayland
<mancman3> 18.04 ships both with xorg as DEFAULT.
<francisv> SlidingHorn: yes, I have read that
<francisv> but for some strange reason, my upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 started using Wayland
<francisv> and my very old NVIDIA card does not suppor it
<mancman3> francisv: at the login screen there is a GEAR COG, where u can select wayland or x
<francisv> Anyway, if we forget the issues when upgrading and concentrate in the clean install.  Why is Ubuntu freezing when selecting Install?
<mancman3> is fast boot disabled?
<francisv> mancman3: my upgrade does not take me to the login screen.  It freezes before
<mancman3> is fast boot disabled?
<francisv> I dont know
<francisv> how can I check that?
<mancman3> check in BIOS
<Projectns_> Hello can somebody help me?
<francisv> ok, I need to figure out how to check the BIOS in a Macbook Pro
<SlidingHorn> francisv: !ask | Projectns_
<Projectns_> i wanna reach my apache server with my hostname
<SlidingHorn> oops
<Projectns_> http://hostname/... but i dosent dosent work
<Projectns_> *
<mancman3> francisv: i have no idea... maybe a web search will give u clues
<francisv> yes, I'm doing that
<SlidingHorn> !details | Projectns_
<ubottu> Projectns_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Projectns_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JimBuntu> hostname.local
<Projectns_> *https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d7Qrq9gPsf/
<JimBuntu> Projectns_, either what I said above, or you should add the hostname<TAB>IPaddress to your /etc/hosts file
<francisv> Some additional info: When trying Ubuntu from the USB drive, the terminal flashes with log messages of nouveau.
<francisv> MMIO wirte of 000.. FAULT at ...
<francisv> (summary: Ubuntu 18.04, Macbook Pro 7,1 with Nvidia Gforce 320M)\
<Projectns_> mhh
<Projectns_> ok i try
<Projectns_> 127.0.0.1 itteam+
<Projectns_> wrong?
<mancman3> francisv: i can only suggest a fresh install of 18.04. upgrades from and to always cause problems, because it mixes old and new softwares
<JimBuntu> Projectns_, are you trying to access the hostname from the same computer that has that hostname? i.e., Computer A has the web server AND you are trying to use Computer A to view the web page?
<Projectns_> i try it from a another computer ... Win -> Ubuntu
<JimBuntu> The hosts change is only going to effect the Linux machine that you are browsing from. If you want to make changes to the Windows machine, you may need to ask in #windows
<J3kyl> Projectns_ : sorry just got in the room what are you trying to do?
<Ool> and if you try ping webserver is it working ?
<Ool> name resolution need to work on your client
<JimBuntu> Windows machine with browser, Linux with apache, wants to configure Windows to be able to use the apache servers hostname in browser, such as http://apache-server/index.html
<francisv> mancman3: I am trying to do a fresh install from USB drive, but it freezes
<JimBuntu> francisv, does it freeze if you try to do a fresh install of 16.04?
<francisv> I did a fresh install with 16.04 long time ago, then I upgraded it to 17.10.  Everything was working fine.
<francisv> until I upgraded to 18.04
<francisv> can it be that Ubuntu 18.04 just drop all support to Nvidia Gforce 320M?
<JimBuntu> francisv, is your UDB drive a live boot device? If so, are you able to boot into the "try ubuntu" portion?
<francisv> JimBuntu: it is a USB drive created as explained in https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#0
<francisv> I have tried the option "try ubuntu"
<francisv> but it freezes
<francisv> the log messages I described above are from this try
<mancman3> edit grub with acpi=off maybe ?
<mancman3> francisv: when u boot the install usb press is it F4 ? and choose acpi=off
<JimBuntu> My suggestion would be to add    modprobe.blacklist=nouveau    to the kernel params in grub
<mancman3> ^ or that
<francisv> then, which driver would it use>?
<francisv> I will try anyway\
<BluesKaj> !u | mancman3
<ubottu> mancman3: Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<francisv> I run REFIND.  I am afraid I modified long time ago the variable 'spoof_osx_version' in refind.conf.  I have only one USB drive, so it is taking time to swap between REFIND and the bootable Ubuntu
<mancman3> I type how i type, simple
<francisv> lol.  I still can follow mancman3
<mancman3> BluesKaj: i will try keep that in mind :)
<BluesKaj> it's the rules as stated above, thanks
<jcdutton> francisv, I don't know for sure, but if you use nvidia drivers, you might need to install an older version for an older nvidia card.
<Projectns_> J3kyl: sry ... i wanna ping my server with my hostname itteam... but i doesnt work
<JimBuntu> Projectns_, is the computer you are trying to ping FROM using Ubuntu?
<Projectns_> yes
<Projectns_> Ubuntu 16.04
<Projectns_> the ubuntu system has a ip -> 192.168.2.254 .. but i cant ping the hostname itteam
<JimBuntu> in that case, make the /etc/hosts change I mentioned before.  You would add itteam<TAB>IPaddressOfItteam
<JimBuntu> Projectns_, it would look like                                    itteam     192.168.2.254
<Projectns_> ok ... and what is when i get a another ip? ^^ from dhcp
<JimBuntu> Projectns_, then you would need to change it again. So, better to configure your DHCP to always give the same IP for the NIC in the Apache2 server
<Projectns_> ok
<mgedmin> do you have avahi-daemon on both machines?  you should be able to ping using the <hostname>.local
<doug16k> mgedmin, looks like disabling selective suspend fixes my usb stack going crazy, hotplug failure, and error spam, when I connect my hub. thanks for the suggestion
<Projectns_> mh i try
<mgedmin> (actually only one machine needs avahi-daemon, the other one needs libnss-mdns)
<JimBuntu> mgedmin, I mentioned that long ago, but it seems they want to use "hostname" and not with .local at the end
<mgedmin> doug16k: I'm happy my stab in the dark hit the target!
<mgedmin> ah, high volume channels are fun
<mgedmin> sorry for adding to the noise
<Projectns_> the thing is.. i installed 18.04 without problem .. and i could reach itteam -> ip
<R13ose> My boot is hanging on "started update utmp about runlevel changes" how do I fix this?
<JimBuntu> Projectns_, you mean, 18.04 on the apache2 server? and from that server, you could use the hostname?
<Projectns_> yes
<JimBuntu> Projectns_, well, of course you could... you were on the server the hostname belonged to.
<francisv> mancman3: JimBuntu I am at the GNU GRUB interface.  F4 is not available
<francisv> only e to edit commands gbefore booting
<francisv> or c for command line
<JimBuntu> francisv, if you are at the interface, use 'e'
<francisv> I type e
<JimBuntu> add the words I mentioned right after the root UUID portion
<R13ose> All I did was sudo fsck -Af and sudo reboot
<JimBuntu> although, I think you can simply add them at the end of the line
<JimBuntu> mgedmin, if that sorry was meant for me, it's not needed. I didn't see your suggestion as noise. I simply wanted to bring you up to date
<mancman3> to get up and running you could add nomodeset after splashscreen comment. then once installed, install gpu driver
<francisv> JimBuntu: there is nothing with root in that file.  the commands are:
<francisv> set gfxpayload
<francisv> and then linux, and then initrd
<francisv> after that, in a new line I add:
<francisv> modprobe.blacklist=neouveau
<francisv> nouveau
<Projectns_> mhh dont work
 * mgedmin apologizes for adding to the noise with unnecessary apologies
<Projectns_>  sudo: Hostname itteam kann nicht aufgelöst werden: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<jcdutton> francisv, why don't you use nouveau ?
<Projectns_> hostname cant be disbanded ... cant find data or directory? o0
<francisv> mancman3: JimBuntu: I am not sure how to use that interface.  It is suppose to be a Minimum Emacs-like screen editing, but no Emacs commands are available, or at least, the Control key is not working as a modifier key.  The simple instructions "Press Ctrl-x to boot" does not work, it just types "x"
<francisv> No other typical Emacs key bindings as C-a, C-e work
<francisv> ok, Control in Macbook pro is just not recotnized
<francisv> F10 works fine
<francisv> to gboot
<francisv> boot
<francisv> I continue testing..
<francisv> jcdutton: the installer is trying to use nouveau
<francisv> it is the one that is crashing
<francisv> apparently
<mancman3> francisv: a quick search shows that Press "Command," "Option" and the letters "O" and "F" simultaneously before the system starts up. will bring up BIOS on a mac book. as u power on do that << and disable fast boot if it is there
<de-facto> hmm why is Ctrl+Alt+Backspace deactivated in ubuntu? every third login or so Xorg seems to be unable to bring up the Gnome DE when after login with correct password, so i want to KILL it
<mgedmin> it was deactivated because people kept hitting it by accident
<mgedmin> you can use Alt+SysRq+K to kill X.org (and everything else on that console)
<mgedmin> ... if you enable it via a sysctl
<mgedmin> (funny story: "you can use alt+sysrq+k" was mentioned as an argument in the discussion whether to disable ctrl+alt+backspace)
<francisv> I tried acpi=off and did not change the situtation, I also tried blacklisting nouveau but did not work either.  Although I am not totally sure the way how I use those options was correct.  What I did was type 'e' in the GRUB interface, then, at the end, I added a new line with those option.  One option at a time.
<francisv> I will try disable fast boot
<mgedmin> (but a later ubuntu version disabled alt+sysr+k and every other alt+sysrq shortcut except for the basic alt+sysrq+S,U,B as an emergency reboot)
<BluesKaj> mgedmin, which key is sysrq ?
<mgedmin> on my keyboard the printscreen key has 'sysrq' written in a different color underneath
<rungcc_from_work> hi again guys
<rungcc_from_work> I'm john from yesterday
<BluesKaj> on most KBs it's PrtScn
<rungcc_from_work> well, on my saga with linux and intel skull canyon NUC giving me a lot of USB errors... I think my nuc's mobo is dying :( not the computer don't even start the OS, I'll do more tests but it is possible a goodbye for my PC :(
<francisv> mancman3: My computer boots using REFIND.  Trying 'command' + 'option' + 'O' + 'F' does not do anything special.  The REFIND boot management interface comes as normal.
<mancman3> francisv: i've never used a mac. sorry
<mancman3> francisv: 16.04 still has 3 years of life remaining too.
<de-facto> mgedmin, hmm ppl hitting a specific three letter key combo my accident? wow. well i wish i could say Xorg was stable enough that this (well known) key combination would not be required anymore, yet unfortunately its not..
<mancman3> francisv: so that is an option. As you say 16.04 worked fine ?
<francisv> yes, 16.04 and 17.10 worked fine
<francisv> Thank you for the support.
<mancman3> Didn't exactly help though did we :(
<Projectns_> mh
<mgedmin> de-facto: I've done it myself!  ctrl+alt+right to switch workspaces, then hit backspace a bit too quickly
<`whoami`> hello. I'm running ubuntu 18.04 as a live session, and would like to backup the config (keyboard layouts and such) to be able to import them on next boot. Is there any recommended tool for that ?
<`whoami`> keyboard layout and wifi passwords would be a good start
<francisv> mancman3: In a new try, I added acpi=off to the linux command, something similar to this https://askubuntu.com/questions/160036/how-do-i-disable-acpi-when-booting
<francisv> the installer compleains now that it is unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<mancman3> francisv: remove the acpi=off then
<de-facto> mgedmin, i just reactivated Ctrl + Alt + Backspace with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration", it seems to work, but _not_ when the gray login screen after correct credentials in GDM stays indefinitely. i thought it always should kill Xorg. Do i really always have to "killall -KILL Xorg" when that happens?
<mancman3> replace it with nomodeset (this removes graphics acceleration ) see it this works
<mancman3> francisv: the nomodeset u add after quiet_splash i think it says. quiet splash anyway
<kostkon> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sybariten> Oh hai
<sybariten> What does a command like "apt-cache policy docker-ce" do ?
<mancman3> indeed
<Fuchs> sybariten: show what source from the package docker-ce and in what version it is available, or installed if installed
<mancman3> sybariten: do 'man apt-cache' in terminal
<SlidingHorn> sybariten: tells you which version (if any) is installed and which version is available in your repos.  See man    apt-cache
<francisv> mancman3: nomodeset works
<mancman3> francisv: and it is installing ?
<Projectns_> help
<francisv> well, it has started Ubuntu from the USB stick
<francisv> I will try to install it now
<sybariten> so basicly i've done an apt-add repository before that, but mayube my wanted package isnt in that added repo anyhow...
<SlidingHorn> Projectns_: I have a feeling something is being lost in translation.  Are you a native German speaker?
<mancman3> francisv: that's good. Once installed. check 'additional drivers' in software && updates, after enabling main, universe, multiverse and restricted repos under ubuntu software TAB. goog luck with it.
<lapaga> sybariten, did you sudo apt update after adding the repo?
<Projectns_> SlidingHorn yes im ^^
<tomreyn> !de | Projectns_
<ubottu> Projectns_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Projectns_> ty
<SimonNL_Afk> bitte
<sybariten> lapaga: yerah, ive done it a couple of times...
<sybariten> lapaga: ive moved on to more modern instruyctions now, from dockers own page instead. But it actually doesnt seem to find the package, although all the instruyctions before that finish without error
<sybariten> i shall maybe look at this after a tea an an ice cream
<`whoami`> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop ISO is a "Live" image, which can be run without altering existing files on your hard drive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<`whoami`> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<`whoami`> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<francisv> mancman3: the installer did its job.  It did some partition formatting and copied a bunch of files.  When rebooting the machine, the same problem happens.
<mancman3> add nomodeset again. (it only stays until reboot) then do as i said ^^ and check additional drivers for gpu driver
<pragmaticenigma> francisv: did you have luck getting Ubuntu reinstalled?
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: no
<Projectns_> Hello got an question.. i can reach my server on the adress itteam.local.. is it possible to reach the server on itteam
<mancman3> pragmaticenigma: it is installed but blackscreening
<mancman3> francisv: the installer finished if it told u to reboot / remove media
<francisv> mancman3: yes
<francisv> mancman3: well, not proper bladcksdcreeing, it freezes while displaying the ubuntu logo, or flashes while displaying nouveau log errors in terminal
<leftyfb> Projectns_: if you've got your network setup properly, yes
<Projectns_> and how can i change it
<leftyfb> Projectns_: add .local to your search domain in your network settings. This should actually be done on your DHCP server/router
<Projectns_> i have an domain with ..name.local ..
<Projectns_> is it possible to get in there
<leftyfb> Projectns_: yes, as I said about
<Projectns_> and how can i change .local to ... name.local
<leftyfb> wait, what?
<deem> Projectns_: crosspostings are bad and as you have been told in #ubuntu-de this is not an ubuntu issue as it is a configuration thing on your windows client or router
<leftyfb> Stick with hostname.local   Don't bother with hostname.sub.local
<leftyfb> Projectns_: this is for Windows????
<cfhowlett> !
<Projectns_> yes its for widnwos
<Projectns_> sry
<MonkeyDust> Projectns_  type   /j ##windows
<cfhowlett> yeah, comPLETEly off-topic here.
<seven-eleven> how can i know from what ppa source a package got installed?
<SlidingHorn> seven-eleven: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<leftyfb> seven-eleven: apt-cache policy <package>
<Fuchs> note that not all clients support /j, so I suggest /join
<SlidingHorn> I win.
<seven-eleven> thanks
<seven-eleven> looks like its not firefox nightly that i installed hmm
<seven-eleven> whats the package name of firefox nightly in ubuntu? firefox-trunk?
<seven-eleven> oh yeah, had to install firefox-trunk not firefox, see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<i4> hi, how can I enable VPN for some selected applications and not for all the traffic on my ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> i4: You may have better luck in the #networking channel.
<SlidingHorn> i4: ^^  also, try googling ubuntu split tunneling - there are a couple guides, but they're not from official sources and I don't know how upd to date they ary
<SlidingHorn> s/upd/up  s/ary/are
<MonkeyDust> i4  using a proxy comes to mind
<pragmaticenigma> MonkeyDust: Proxies are different than VPNs, you can overlay the two, but you would still have to configure the proxy server to use the VPN connection and all other applications to use primary connection
<rory> Does Ubuntu 18.04 repository have Ruby 2.4?
<SlidingHorn> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.1 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<pragmaticenigma> !info ruby bionic
<pragmaticenigma> rory: why would you be attempting to install an older version of Ruby?
<rory> Ubuntu 16.04 only comes with Ruby 2.3 and my application requires Ruby 2.4 - For now I can find 2.4 in a third-party PPA, but I'm wondering if I should just upgrade to 18.04
<rory> I'm trying to install a newer version
<pragmaticenigma> rory: It would appear that Ubuntu 18.04 is offering Ruby 2.5 (if I'm reading the version numbers correctly)
<rory> That would be fine too. It's 2.4 or greater.
<rory> Thanks.
<SlidingHorn> rory: ah - well just be aware that an upgrade from xenial to bionic isn't officially supported until the .1 release in July.  That's not to say it's not doable, though
<cfhowlett> IMO, LTS only and wait for the .1 release to upgrade.  UMMV
<rory> I don't actually mean upgrade, we are building images fresh each time, I would just update the base image
<rory> upgrading servers in place is so 2003
<pragmaticenigma> Installing from fresh should work just fine rory ... and it appears 18.04 exceeds your requirements at this time.
<rory> i4: I think that will only work if the application itsself allows you to select which network adaptor it should use
<sybariten> So, i'm getting back to my questrion. If i'm trying to install Docker from a guide at their own site, and apt says it cant find the package ... after i have added a custom Docker repo... where should i start looking for problems? I'm on Ubuntu 18 in this case, could it be too new?
<Two_Dogs> sybariten: after adding you refreshed cache?
<SlidingHorn> sybariten: ^^  (by   sudo apt update)
<rory> if apt update does not work, it is likely too new, try changing the file in /etc/sources.list.d/something and change "bionic" to "artful" then apt update
<rory> I didn't think Docker installed via a repository though
<SlidingHorn> !info docker bionic
<ubottu> docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1build1 (bionic), package size 13 kB, installed size 43 kB
<SlidingHorn> oh that's not what we're looking for
<roylaprattep> Someone can help optimize samba transfer? It's so damn slow... 1mo/sec, debian file server with samba, downloading file from a windows 10 workstation
<lapaga> per dockers ce page its 14.04,16.04,17.10
<leftyfb> roylaprattep: try #debian or #windows
<cfhowlett> roylaprattep, debian is supported in the #debian channels
<roylaprattep> Ubuntu is debian based guys haha, come on...
<SlidingHorn> roylaprattep: try asking for ubuntu help in debian...see how that goes.  Different distros have different support channels
<cfhowlett> roylaprattep, we're aware.  still: ask debian for support with their distro
<leftyfb> roylaprattep: yes, and there are things in debian that aren't in ubuntu and vice versa. They are not supported in the same way
<rory> the fact they're supposedly so similar lulls people into a false sense of security
<rory> and weird things happen due to subtle differences
<pragomer> my gnome-calender shows me times like 3pm instead of (im in germany) 15.00h
<pragomer> how can I change this?
<SlidingHorn> pragomer: what DE are you using?
<pragomer> gnome
<pragomer> under 18.04
<sybariten> Two_Dogs: SlidingHorn : yes, im pretty sure i did the update after adding the repo. It's written like that in the Docker guide. But i could try again. Hm. Weird
<SlidingHorn> pragomer: Menu > System Settings > Date & Time > Time FOrmat
<sybariten> rory: thanks for the tip, will look into the sources.list.d file(s)
<pragmaticenigma> pragomer: There is not a way to customize the clock in Gnome-Shell... it's one of the most common questions asked.
<leftyfb> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/617/fixclock/
<mgedmin> gnome-tweaks has a few clock customization options
<leftyfb> actually, maybe don't use the extension I posted above
<pragomer> oh my lord. yes it was such simple. I could do the setting under "Date & Time" in systemsettings.
<pragomer> thank you very much
<sybariten> rory: sorry, did you mean i should go into /etc/apt/ and change anyu of the sources.* files there?
<SlidingHorn> sybariten: let us see the link this gives you    xinxi -rz | pastebinit
<SlidingHorn> s/xinxi/inxi
<sybariten> SlidingHorn: dont havce either of those but i can install them...
<SlidingHorn> sybariten: inxi & pastebinit are installed by default I believe
<sybariten> SlidingHorn: actually i dont have them... inxi didnt exist in the repo...
<sybariten> pastebinit i could get
<SlidingHorn> !info inxi bionic
<ubottu> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.56-1 (bionic), package size 139 kB, installed size 623 kB
<leftyfb> sybariten: enable the Universe repo
<sybariten> leftyfb: gotcha sir
<sybariten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WShWk4fpRV/
<IntelCore> simple question, How to replace /etc/default/grub with the last one, grub.bak0 ?
<IntelCore> me has had a change of the grub, and it has the text.. now, so I need hide that
<SlidingHorn> sybariten: first - is there a # in front of the line that has "cdrom"?
<SlidingHorn> (there should be)
<IntelCore> But It Read Only
<sybariten> SlidingHorn: you mean in apt etc sources.list right? No actually there isnt, the cdrom line is uncommented
<IntelCore> cdrom is a source. for the install
<sybariten> yeah...
<SlidingHorn> sybariten: Okay - one thing I'm seeing (other than that - and yes, if you've completed your install, that line should be commented out) is that Docker doesn't have a bionic repo yet...
<SlidingHorn> sybariten: you can take your chances with their artful repository, but that could lead to some dependency issues.
<sybariten> SlidingHorn: so should i try this apporoach of changing all the bionic appearencses to something else?
<sybariten> SlidingHorn: no problem, i wont break anything important anyhow. I'll try thanks.
<SlidingHorn> sybariten: *only* with the docker repo entry...you may also want to post in their forum asking when a bionic one will be made available
<ioria> https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/dists/
<SlidingHorn> sybariten: there *is* a docker snap   sudo snap install docker
<SlidingHorn> !snap | sybariten
<SlidingHorn> no snap factoid?  interesting.
<sybariten> yeah, i saw something about that in that GUI package management tool on the ubuntu desktop... i dont know what snap is though
<IntelCore> < read about docker
<SlidingHorn> ioria: AH - they haven't updated their install instructions it seems
<IntelCore> oh yeah! this docker has to do with, doing what was like the unity left stripe of a panel
<ioria> probably
<J3kyl> can anyone help me with my IRC clients on Ubuntu 18.04? I’ve got Pidgin and Konversation neither one connects to IRC. Konversation says server found connecting and stays like that forever
<IntelCore> < where snaps come off the left
<ioria> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-15 (bionic), package size 335 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<chanikan> does anyone use anti virus for ubuntu, or have anyone gotten a virus ubuntu that you know off?
<IntelCore> clamd
<sybariten> oh, a cross-platform package distribution initiative?
<J3kyl> I’m wondering if it’s something in my settings for the IRC server but I’ve got the same settings in my iOS client and it connects
<SlidingHorn> J3kyl: see ubottu's post about xchat
<IntelCore> hex is a nexgen xchat
<J3kyl> SLidingHorn: OK I just want a client tha works
<d2r2> hello
<IntelCore> pidgin in bionic?
<mancman3> 0x0893423523chat aka hexchat works well :) lol
<d2r2> I am using Thunderbird
<SlidingHorn> IntelCore: it works - there's also a discord plugin for it
<d2r2> Just found out that it supports IRC as well
<J3kyl> IntelCore: I have Pidgin but it doesn’t connect either gives me an error
<mancman3> yup
<IntelCore> we need to sign in discord and do ubuntuone in bionic
<ioria> J3kyl, if also xchat fails, please let us know
<J3kyl> ioria: OK going to try it and update
<concept10> I've lost the ability to grab anything on my desktop.  What is the correct session shortcut for Ubbuntu default desktop (18.04))
<IntelCore> usb mouse?
<concept10> IntelCore Yes
<IntelCore> Be sure it working. but, u can restart,
<IntelCore> what u was doing when it hung
<concept10> The mouse works, it just doesnt grab anything on the screen
<Budgii> after a reboot I got a message: A new version of ubuntu is avaialble would you like to upgrade? -- will this delete all my files?
<concept10> I can still use the keyboard.  Don't want to reinstall just installed doezens of libraries
<ioria> concept10, you mean you cannot 'click' ?
<SlidingHorn> Budgii: what version are you currently running?
<d2r2> Budgii no it will not
<IntelCore> concept10 - no reinstall
<concept10> ioria That's correct.
<Budgii> I'm on budgie, which is weird it's offering Ubuntu 18 LTS
<ioria> concept10, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<d2r2> SlidingHorn: I think non LTS
<SlidingHorn> Budgii: what version?
<Budgii> Ubuntu Budgie
<concept10> ioria Just remembered, this condition happened after installing gnome-tweaks
<SlidingHorn> that's not a version..that's a flavor/DE
<Budgii> it wants to give me 18.04 LTS
<ioria> concept10,  gnome-tweak should not causing that
<u0_a266> hello
<IntelCore> He had a 17.10 in budgi?
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii: The question is what version of Ubuntu Budgie are you currently running ... like 16.04, 17.10, 14.04?
<Budgii> pragmaticenigma, how do I tell?
<concept10> ioria That enviroment variable returns nothing
<d2r2> Budgii: Go to settings > Details and check your version
<u0_a266> xn
<u0_a266> hello
<IntelCore> hello ask it
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, or run "lsb_release -a" on the command line
<u0_a266> exit
<Budgii> d2r2, thanks. Budgie 17.10
<u0_a266> tor
<kiriuha> hello
<Two_Dogs> concept10: via terminal> journalctl --dmesg --pri=3 ## is mouse/input-device mentioned?
<kiriuha> ls
<kiriuha>  
<kiriuha>  
<kiriuha>  
<kiriuha>  
<SlidingHorn> Budgii: okay - back up anything important, and go ahead.  You *shouldn't* lose anything, but as with any upgrade, there's always a chance something could go awry
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii: because you're not running LTS of Ubuntu-Budgie, you're being offered the release update. If you were on 16.04, you won't receive a notice until later this year.
<J3kyl> Installed XChat and it’s been connecting to freenode for 3 minutes now
<concept10> Two_Dogs Not mentioned.  Thanks.
<IntelCore> back it, upDate it, then UpGrade it
<d2r2> j3kyl use hexchat its better
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii: SlidingHorn has great advice, make sure to back up all your important files, should anything go wrong your files are guaranteed to be safe.
<J3kyl> d2r2 I just want one that will actually connect
<Budgii> SlidingHorn, pragmaticenigma, thank you both. so this version Ubuntu 18 something LTS is the newest version of Ubuntu??
<Budgii> that came out in april
<SlidingHorn> Budgii: correct
<ioria> J3kyl, close and try again
<J3kyl> I’m on my iPad and it connects fine but I try to connect on my laptop and no client so far is able to connect
<d2r2> Does anyone else feel wierd about the right side cross button
<Budgii> SlidingHorn, cool. Do you like the new version?
<J3kyl> ioria: will do
<d2r2> j3kyl I have used xchat and hexchat both
<ioria> J3kyl, as far as you have a working connection ...
<d2r2> d3kyl you can even use thunderbird which also has IRC
<IntelCore> << needs to set "splash" in /etc/default/grub But it Read Only in gedit
<ioria> concept10, are you using gnome-shell ?
<Two_Dogs> concept10: via terminal> grep -Ei 'EE|WW|error|warn|fail' /var/log/Xorg.0.log ## is mouse/input device mentioned?
<d2r2> j3kyl ioria may be right about this because everything should work fine usually
<concept10> Two_Dogs: grep: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<IntelCore> lost mouse on usb, can systemd recover
<ioria> concept10,  ther you are on wayland
<enissay2> Is there way to search files content in a remote SFTP with SSH disabled without the need to download all 500+K files ?
<concept10> ioria: Yes.  Default 18.04 install.  Was working fine until installing gnome-tweek and some gnome extensions.  Want to disable and remove the extensions
<IntelCore> oh, way lan
<J3kyl> d2r2 and ioria: these are my settings what do you think? irc.freenode.net/8001, auto connect at startup, nickserv password. The server was pre-filled by XChat so I didn’t do anything with it
<leftyfb> enissay2: I don't think so.
<mgedmin> doesn't 18.04 use rootless X that logs into ~/.cache/ somewhere?
<Two_Dogs> concept10: no idea
<J3kyl> iPad is on the same wifi network and it’s connected so I’m wondering what else could be causing the issue
<enissay2> :'(
<concept10> Two_Dogs Thanks
<ioria> concept10,  you can disable exts from gnome-tweak , you know that
<IntelCore> i see grub.bak, so i nano edit it??
<mgedmin> ~/.local/share/xorg/ actually, not ~/.cache
<concept10> ioria cant use the nouse
<ioria> right
<ioria> concept10,   can you paste 'env' output ?
<IntelCore> sure it was tweak?
<ioria> J3kyl,  still no connection ?
 * mgedmin is pretty sure concept10 is suffering from a rogue X11 app that didn't release the mouse grab
<concept10> ioria: I see nothing relevant but XDG_SESSION_ID=52
<concept10> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/run/user/1000
<concept10> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:path=/run/user/1000/bus
<concept10> SHLVL=1
<mgedmin> I saw someone else complaining about this recently, it was the gnome-settings-daemon subprocess that highlights mouse cursor when you hit Ctrl
<ioria> concept10,   on paste.ubuntu.com   or   env | pastebinit
<concept10> ioria : sorry, havent been here since 2004
<kristian2709_> Hey, please could someone help me pxe boot maas images? I am getting this error. "mount: mounting https://images.maas.io/ephemeral-v3/daily/bionic/amd64/20180426.2/squashfs on /root failed: No such device"
<mgedmin> concept10: can you try pkill gsd-locate-pointer and see if that helps?
<SlidingHorn> kristian2709_: You *may* get someone to help here, but try #maas
<kristian2709_> SlidingHorn gonna check it out
<IntelCore> is there a grub chan?
<Two_Dogs> concept10: are you using a virtual machine?
<SlidingHorn> !alis | IntelCore try searching with
<ubottu> IntelCore try searching with: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<IntelCore> yes thanks
<concept10> ioria mgedmin It has to be one of these gnome shell extensions thats grabing my mouse continously.  I installed some paste bin mod, Ctrl-F9 will bring it up right now and I can select with the mouse.  After focus returns to the desktop, I cant grab anything else.  So i'm betting the root cause is some extension.
<concept10> Two_Dogs Hardware
<ioria> concept10,   agree
<ioria> concept10,   gnome-shell-extension-tool --help
<concept10> ioria thanks
<sybariten> SlidingHorn: docker "sort of" instralled by help of snap... thanks!
<ioria> concept10,  that should allow you to disable the exts from cli
<mgedmin> concept10: logout + login should fix that, temporarily -- and then you can maybe disable the extension
<concept10> mgedmin That doesnt work.  Rebooted several times
<concept10> ioria Thanks.  I wish I could list the extensions from cmd line
<mgedmin> I think you can, with gsettings (or dconf)
<mgedmin> it's not necessarily convenient
<J3kyl> ugh have no clue switched from wifi to ethernet and still no dice jsut connecting forever. I think I’m just going to uninstall all the clients and start from scratch
<mgedmin> gsettings get org.gnome.shell enabled-extensions
<concept10> mgedmin thanks for that
<ioria> concept10,  take a look at   ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions   if any
<concept10> ioria mgedmin Okay.  Thanks for the suggestions. I've disabled some, not rebooting since I cant get the mouse to log out the desktop
<ioria> concept10,  gnome-session-quit --no-prompt
<concept10> ioria:  Thanks - ill remember that, I hate when I cant do something from the command line
<kiriuha> hello
<kiriuha> ?
<mgedmin> you can type 'reboot' in a terminal
<mgedmin> you don't even need sudo if you're the only logged-in user
<IntelCore> my sussdio. eh
<kiriuha> error
<mgedmin> also hey, I used to be able to use ctrl+alt+tab to focus the tab bar and access all of its menus, including the system menu that has the logout button, with the keyboard
<concept10> mgedmin I know about reboot, was talking about logging out of the desk top
<IntelCore> no one in grub, awake
<u0_a1595> djdbx
<mgedmin> but it doesn't work for me in 18.04
<mgedmin> concept10: you said "not rebooting since I cant ..." and I misunderstood
<kiriuha> grub
<mgedmin> grub is pain (but better than lilo)
<concept10> mgedmin ioria Success!!  I beileve the culprit is workspaces-to-dock@
<ioria> oky
<kiriuha> oky
<kiriuha> t\/top
<concept10> Now I can get off the mac and back onto ubuntu :)
<kiriuha> (:
<kiriuha> ):
<MonkeyDust> kiriuha  it works, we see you
<kiriuha> connectilg
<concept10> mgedmin ioria thanks again
<kiriuha> fish
<blankhart> i am having trouble with libGL finding drivers for a locally compiled app.  glxgears works and LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose shows that it finds the drivers under /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so
<blankhart> however, the app fails looking for them under /run/opengl-driver/lib/dri/i965_dri.so
<u0_a1595> db
<sybariten> in general terms, should i be able to log in over ssh, do user/group changes, close down the connection come back and then it has taken effect?
<blankhart> i manually created symbolic links but then it fails again, apparently looking for underlying shared object files.  any thoughts?
<u0_a1595> fh
<u0_a1595> connect
<kiriuha> help ne
<kiriuha> help me
<leftyfb> !ru | kiriuha
<ubottu> kiriuha: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<u0_a1595> me
<kiriuha> !ru | ubottu
<ubottu> kiriuha: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<leftyfb> !op | u0_a1595 please ban all of u0_a*!*@*
<ubottu> u0_a1595 please ban all of u0_a*!*@*: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<kiriuha> connect
<leftyfb> kiriuha: please stop
<kiriuha> connect ssh 192.168.1.87
<leftyfb> !op | kiriuha
<ubottu> kiriuha: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<jmgb4> Strange
<IntelCore> he try con and ban ops. omg
<kristian2709_> SlidingHorn: nobody is talking in #maas, could you help me?
<SlidingHorn> kristian2709_: I'm not familiar at all with MAAS - You can feel free to ask your question again in here - It's been buried...try to include as much detail in one line as possible :)
<kristian2709_> I am getting this error. "mount: mounting https://images.maas.io/ephemeral-v3/daily/bionic/amd64/20180426.2/squashfs on /root failed: No such device". What I basically want is to pxe boot the ephemeral image from a custom pxe server. My kernel is "https://images.maas.io/ephemeral-v3/daily/bionic/amd64/20180426.2/ga-18.04/generic/boot-kernel", initrd is "https://images.maas.io/ephemeral-v3/daily/bionic/amd64/2018042
<kristian2709_> 6.2/ga-18.04/generic/boot-initrd" and cmdline args "root=https://images.maas.io/ephemeral-v3/daily/bionic/amd64/20180426.2/squashfs ro". Am I missing something?
<guest-zgnsqt> lost
<leftyfb> kristian2709_: that is most certainly a #maas issue
<leftyfb> kristian2709_: or #ubuntu-server
<guest-zgnsqt> haha
<leftyfb> guest-zgnsqt: can we help you with something?
<guest-zgnsqt> why so?
<kristian2709_> lefttyfb: gonna try #ubuntu-server. #MAAS is quiet
<MonkeyDust> guest-zgnsqt  this is the ubuntu supportchannel
<guest-zgnsqt> whats mean by HexChat
<guest-zgnsqt> how can i use that
<guest-zgnsqt> ?????
<IntelCore> Hexchat is xchat Nexgen
<MonkeyDust> s/hes gone
<IntelCore> it just another vers of xchat, after xchat changed
<longword> To be fair, he was left waiting almost a full minute for an answer
<IntelCore> So, if nano ctrl-O, it write 36 lines and 'saved' my file?
<SlidingHorn> IntelCore: yes
<IntelCore> thks
<csed> Hey. So I just set up a 18.04 server VM that uh, doesn't let me change the hostname. Neither hostnamectl, /etc/hostname or hostname actually works. Just resets itself after a reboot.
<csed> Any uh, magical new thing that I need to change?
<IntelCore> vm in, save a host file?
<csed> Sorry, what? You mean change /etc/hostname, or?
<IntelCore> be sure that server saved host
<csed> It did. It shows up in hostnamectl, and in /etc/hostname. Then it gets reset after a reboot.
<IntelCore> did a reboot and reloaded vm server.
<csed> I rebooted the VM, yes. Not the hypervisor.
<IntelCore>  was it a forced reboot ? and was it in maintenance mode when you booted it ?
<csed> Nope. Just a regular # reboot that I did.
<IntelCore> on ocal disk? or vm on another?
<IntelCore> *Local
<csed> On the VM itself, yeah.
<leftyfb> csed: you edited /etc/hostname , rebooted and it was reverted?
<csed> leftyfb: Yeah. Before that I tried it with hostnamectl set-hostname and a reboot, and after that I tried it with just a # hostname and a reboot.
<leftyfb> https://websiteforstudents.com/updating-changing-the-hostname-on-ubuntu-18-04-beta-server/
<IntelCore> askubuntu.com/questions/517744/hostname-keeps-being-reverted
<leftyfb> both of the answers in that last link are they wrong way to go about it
<IntelCore> is 14.04, is old
<csed> leftyfb, IntelCore: Yeah. preserve_hostname was the problem. Worked now, thanks. So uh, don't remember choosing a cloud install. Is this just a default on a standard server install now, or?
<leftyfb> they're not relevant to csed's issue
<leftyfb> csed: I think it is
<csed> Alright, good to know. Thanks for the help.
<IntelCore> askubuntu.com/questions/875276/revert-prevent-hostname-change
<IntelCore> that 16.04
<IntelCore> my lap top is hp, and i5 4core. but, i dunno why, this hypervisor is said not to apply to this laptop
<leftyfb> IntelCore: the issue csed was having only pertains to 18.04 and cloud-init. Your last link also doesn't apply
<IntelCore> I dunno if VTx is set, or can be set in my bios
<leftyfb> IntelCore: what VM are you trying to use and for what type of guest?
<IntelCore> leftyfb, ok.
<IntelCore> leftyfb, no it is the HP laptop designed that way, i think
<leftyfb> IntelCore: you haven't answered either of my questions
<kiriuha> yes hp
<IntelCore> leftyfb i do not know if I have even the ability to enable virtualization (VTx) on this pc
<leftyfb> kiriuha: please stop
<leftyfb> IntelCore: you still haven't answered either of my questions
<name> there is no 'try lubuntu' option when I boot the installer
<leftyfb> name: correct
<name> according to google there is meant to be one
<NoImNotNineVolt> IntelCore: generally speaking, laptops tend to not have vtx/vtd.
<kiriuha> qwr respberry pi
<NoImNotNineVolt> IntelCore: unless you're got a cadillac of a laptop.
<IntelCore> wheeew
<MonkeyDust> IntelCore  type   sudo apt install kvm-ok && kvm-ok
<name> https://launchintolinux.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/lubuntu21.jpg
<leftyfb> IntelCore: what VM are you trying to use and for what type of guest?
<SlidingHorn> name: that's from 2012
<tomreyn> name: it's not during boot, it's once boot has completed and you're on the desktop
<IntelCore> wine?
<name> wait are you saying I can't try it before installing it
<IntelCore> I read where this laptop can't do hypervisor
<leftyfb> IntelCore: wine is not a hypervisor
<IntelCore> ok kool leftyfb
<tomreyn> name: yes you can. which uubntu release are you referring to?
<MonkeyDust> IntelCore  make that    sudo apt install cpu-checker && kvm-ok
<IntelCore> no thanks MonkeyDust.
<leftyfb>  IntelCore what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<name> 18.4
<IntelCore> leftyfb, I was just saying that this laptop and hypervisor, I thought, from reading.. don't mesh
<leftyfb> IntelCore: So you don't actually need support?
<tomreyn> name: so you downloaded the Lubuntu desktop installer for 18.04, you boot it up full y until the desktop shows, and there is no prompt about whether you want to install or try it?
<IntelCore> name - have a usb stick? ubuntu 16.04?
<name> nope it jus says install
<leftyfb> IntelCore: how does having a usb stick with Ubuntu 16.04 help name with getting the live session working with Lubuntu 18.04?
<tomreyn> name: hmm maybe that's special about lubuntu then, i have not tried it. but if it boots up to the desktop you can just ignore the installation prompt and start using the desktop, tright?
<IntelCore> leftyfb - I ran live session from usb, so maybe lubuntu will do that
<name> I mounted the lubuntu ISO to USB using rufus
<name> now when I boot it the first things I see are 'install lubuntu' 'test memory' 'help' 'repair a system'
<name> I dont know its its a desktop
<name> its like the pic above
<tomreyn> name: what's the ISO file you downloaded called?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: if you're going to provide suggestions, please pay attention to what people are looking for help with
<name> lubuntu-18.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<leftyfb> name: it's the alternate installed
<leftyfb> that won't have the live session on it
<name> oh..
<leftyfb> installed/installer*
<name> ill try the regular one then thanks
<IntelCore> Twice have come to get help, been ignored, or had to find solutions myself. you know?
<pragomer> when creating a link to a document (odt) via drag and drop to ubuntu 18.04 gnome desktop, the link isnt valid anymore after reboot, because the file is stored on my synology nas (via nfs) and the share isnt automounted.
<pragomer> when mounting the share via nautilus the links does not work anymore
<pragomer> it says that it is not a valid link
<pragomer> and this isnt fixable
<techpriest> Hello, it's my first time trying out Ubuntu ;)
<pragomer> any ideas?
<leftyfb> pragomer: maybe use ln to create a symlink
<leftyfb> pragomer: other than that, maybe create a .desktop file
<chzbacon> hey all, could someone here maybe help me out with ubuntu core?
<chzbacon> i'm having a heck of a time trying to login.
<leftyfb> chzbacon: you might have better luck in #snappy
<leftyfb> chzbacon: https://askubuntu.com/questions/848422/how-do-i-login-to-ubuntu-snappy-core
<leftyfb> chzbacon: https://developer.ubuntu.com/core/get-started/raspberry-pi-2-3
<arensj> Why is my package that I uploaded to a ppa failing to build? Here is my control file https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g8xShZ2ySR/ and the build log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/370523388/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.tacoshop_1.0ubuntu3_BUILDING.txt.gz  Its literally a c++ program that prints a line of text. It builds locally with make and debuild just fine.
<nacc> arensj: 1) you are eliding most of your control file; 2) this is offtopic for this channel (IMO); 3) most likely your binary package does not specify the dependencies it needs at runtime.
<arensj> nacc: which channel would be better? something more debian?
<nacc> arensj: building with make is not really useful in this case, as it's `dpkg-buildpackage` that's failing (building the deb not building the binary shipped by the deb)
<nacc> arensj: #ubuntu-packaging (iirc)
<pragomer> ok, ill try it with a desktop file. thank you so much
<chzbacon> thanks leftyfb
<mgedmin> arensj: you can test building locally with pbuilder, that'll uncover problems like missing build depends
<nacc> I would recommended sbuild over pbuilder, but that's just preference
<nacc> or use a LXD and just build with dpkg-buildpackage
<arensj> mgedmin: ack, thanks
<mgedmin> I think sbuild is harder to setup?  I don't remember why I went with pbuilder
<nacc> mgedmin: it's a bit more funky, but i think there is a wiki page
<francisv> mancman3: pragmaticenigma:  I managed to enter to the new installation of Ubuntu by adding the 'nomodeset' when booting.  This installation was done along the previous upgraded 18.04 Ubuntu I had.  Where can I read about the options of the 'linux' command?  I checked the GNU GRUB documentation, but I see no 'nomodeset' there.
<yuppie_> hello
<yuppie_> im having a hell of a time getting copy/paste to work in tmux
<francisv> I want to learn what exactly does 'nomodeset' and what are the consequences when starting Ubuntu always with that option
<yuppie_> anyone have a config for vi keybinds?
<SlidingHorn> yuppie_: like a cheat sheet?
<yuppie_> yeah that would be nice
<yuppie_> im on tmux 2.1
<pragomer> creating and working with a desktop-file has the same (non-working) effect
<yuppie_> and i get a lot of different blogs with different commands
<SlidingHorn> yuppie_: here's a short one - www.atmos.edu/daes/atmclasses/atm350/vi_cheat_sheet.pdf
<yuppie_> thanks but the link is down
<jmgb4> Blah vi, why not just use nano
<yuppie_> not sure cheat sheet is the right word
<yuppie_> i need a config that has working tmux vi keybinds
<dodo> #ubuntu -rs
<dodo> #ubuntu-rs
<francisv> I need to boot my Ubuntu 18.04 with 'nomodeset'.  How do I configure that in a persistent mode?
<francisv> The file /etc/default/grub is empty
<J3kyl> francisv: What are you trying to do?
<nacc> francisv: it definitely should not be empty. are you on an Intel/AMD system?
<J3kyl> try running sudo update-grub
<nacc> J3kyl: why would that be relevant here?
<francisv> J3kyl: My Ubuntu does not boot normally.  When I boot it, I type 'e' in GRUB and add 'nomodeset' to the 'linux' command
<francisv> nacc: This is an Intel system
<francisv> J3kyl: oh yes, it is not empty
<nacc> francisv: ok, then definitely /etc/default/grub should not be empty. Did you delete it or something?
<francisv> no, it is not empty
<francisv> that was my bad
<nacc> francisv: ok, then it's just a matter of editing the file (as root) adding nomodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT (iirc) and running `sudo update-grub`
<francisv> so, in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX, does it make a difference where I add 'nomodeset'?
<nacc> francisv: no it doesn't matter
<francisv> ok, I will try
<francisv> where can I see the documentation of what exactly 'nomodeset' does?
<francisv> the info documentation of GRUB does not talk about it
<matjam> it tells the kernel to not use framebuffer for the console
<nacc> francisv: it's not a grub paramter, it's a kernel parameter
<matjam> so, it uses character modes available in the video card
<francisv> ah
<francisv> interesting
<matjam> framebuffers use the svga modes that are supposed to be supported by all cards but it can sometimes cause problems with X
<alpkaan35> i need help
<francisv> where can I find the documentation for the kernel Ubuntu 18.04 uses?  that would be Kernel 4.15.0-20-generic
<francisv> well, I think Google knows
<francisv> where
<alpkaan35> I need help about Ubuntu Dual Boot Menu
<nacc> francisv: what kind of documentation?
<francisv> where I see the nomodeset option
<francisv> https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.15/index.html
<matjam> there's mention of it in https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/5924bbecd0267d87c24110cbe2041b5075173a25/Documentation/EDID/HOWTO.txt
<francisv> not there
<matjam> grep for nomodeset
<nacc> francisv: it's in the source
<francisv> ah
<alpkaan35> Can someone help
<matjam> !patience | alpkaan35
<ubottu> alpkaan35: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<francisv> thank you nacc, matjam
<matjam> alpkaan35: just ask your question
<nacc> matjam: tbh, i don't think it has to do with the framebuffer exactly. It's about letting the kernel do modesetting or not
<gb\> any pragmatic, recent advice on setting up your hard drive partitions for ubuntu?  i know i need a swap...
<J3kyl> alpkaan35: what’s the issue?
<matjam> nacc: I think you're right, based on what I just read :P
<gb\> everything i find is 8 years old and im kinda leaning towards putting everything on one partition
<alpkaan35> How do I switch to use Windows' Boot Selector
<matjam> nacc: a lot of stuff you learn over the years is more like magic incantations with no understanding of what it does :P
<nacc> matjam: :)
<J3kyl> what you got installed?
<J3kyl> and in which mode?
<gb\> "erase disk and install ubuntu" ??
<tomreyn> gb\: how will you be unsing this installation? desktop / server, one or many users? do you have plenty of RAM?
<gb\> server
<gb\> 4gb ram
<gb\> its an old computer
<alpkaan35> Oh
<gb\> it will run mostly openvpn and samba
<alpkaan35> I have a issue about Windows
<alpkaan35> I know how to fix it
<matjam> alpkaan35: You'd need to restore/repair the Windows bootloader, I am not sure how to do that. I think if you google for it you will find some information.
<alpkaan35> But I can't because of Ubuntu Boot Selector
<matjam> alpkaan35: does Ubuntu not allow you to boot windows?
<alpkaan35> Yes
<matjam> there should be an option in your menu
<alpkaan35> But it gets freezes
<matjam> so it does not boot windows from GRUB?
<alpkaan35> When I try to boot using a troubleshooting option selected
<tomreyn> gb\: for servers you wont need to suspend to disk, so you will reall yonly need swap when your ram runs full, if you want to use it for this purpose. alternatively, you can have the oom killer kick in then.
<matjam> I'm confused, I thought you'd only get one option for windows
<alpkaan35> Yes
<matjam> so what happens when you select the Windows option?
<tomreyn> gb\: personally i tend to not use swap or just very little, but i often use software raid and disk encryption, too, so that's a good reason not to. if you don't, and if you have fast storage i/o swapping when ram runs full is probably a good idea.
<alpkaan35> It starts normal
<matjam> ok and what happens when you select the normal Ubuntu option?
<alpkaan35> The screen glitches (which is normal)
<alpkaan35> Then it freezes
<alpkaan35> Ubuntu option works
<matjam> so you cannot boot Ubuntu
<matjam> hiadefhiopgaeirugv
<matjam> ok I need coffee I can't handle this
<tomreyn> gb\: swap can go to a swap file system, or to a swap file on a different fiel system (meaning you don't have to have a separate partition for it)
<alpkaan35> I asked here because it's about Ubuntu's boot selector
<matjam> alpkaan35: Windows does not boot, Ubuntu boots fine, yes?
<alpkaan35> Yes like that but listen
<tomreyn> gb\: other than that all the old recommendations still apply: separate boot, var and home partitions often make sense on servers.
<alpkaan35> Windows doesn't boot when I select a troubleshooting option
<alpkaan35> Otherwise it works as normal
<matjam> So both ubuntu and windows boot fine from normal option, but if you boot windows, then in the windows boot loader, choose troubleshooting?
<matjam> I'm consfued, dude you need to really kind of explicitly explain what steps you're doing
<alpkaan35> Yes I use a troubleshooting option
<matjam> maybe take some pictures
<alpkaan35> from Advenced Options
<matjam> what advanced options? Grub's?
<alpkaan35> Wait it will take some time I'll take pictures
<alpkaan35> bye
<matjam> ok
<matjam> I'll get coffee.
<alpkaan35> Ok I got the pictures
<alpkaan35> Is anyone online
<alpkaan35> hi
<thealtoid> Hello. How to disable mouse acceleration on a touchpad? I've succesfully disabled it for normal mouse and for trackpoint on my laptop, but for some reason I'm struggling with the touchpad. Neither "AccelProfile" "flat" nor "AccelSpeed" "-1" work.
<matjam> thealtoid: if you're able to figure out which hid driver it is, there may be a kernel module parameter you can add when it loads
<thealtoid> matjam: I have to say, that seems pretty complicated for what it's worth.
<supahfly> i installed ubuntu but it wont boot i played efi settings to no avail
<supahfly> any reason it would just have a cursor flashing and no boot?
<matjam> thealtoid: it can be easier, but I assumed you tried the easy stuff :-)
<thealtoid> I mean, if in 2018 you have to install external software to disable your acceleration on a mouse, and it's apparently not easily done on a touchpad, there is something wrong...
<matjam> I don't disagree
<matjam> but linux doesn't control the hardware, and there's a lot of developers out there that contribute their time to developing drivers
<matjam> and not all developers have had time to implement the APIs needed for GUI config stuff to work nicely together with their driver
<matjam> it's all volunteers
<thealtoid> matjam: for some reason, I don't think the problem is in the kernel driver at all.
<matjam> for the most part
<matjam> thealtoid: you may be right
<matjam> It could be the xorg configuration
<thealtoid> It's in braindead handling of input devices in desktop environments. It can't be anywhere else.
<matjam> you'd be surprised
<JimBuntu> thealtoid, try Option "AccelerationScheme" "none" as well.
<tomreyn> !details | supahfly
<ubottu> supahfly: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<thealtoid> JimBuntu: let's try that one.
<matjam> thealtoid: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/392749/mouse-touchpad-acceleration-disabling-not-working
<matjam> MatchIsTouchpad "on"
<supahfly> im trying to install it again i might have missed something
<supahfly> it used to work just fine
<matjam> supahfly: try adding nomodeset to the kernel parameters in grub
<tomreyn> supahfly: Ubuntu version? hardware information?
<SimonNL> choki stop PMing me
<supahfly> its a latitude e6510 laptop
<tomreyn> SimonNL: there's no one here by this name
<supahfly> unbuntu 18.04 lts
<SimonNL> sorry tomreyn didn't know would go to all servers I'm on
<thealtoid> JimBuntu: nope, same result.
<JimBuntu> thealtoid, given the time, you rebooted, right?
<thealtoid> JimBuntu: I am using webirc on a different machine. Yes, I rebooted.
<supahfly> i brb i delete all partitions and try again
<tomreyn> supahfly: if it's this one, you may need to boot with 'nomodeset' due to nvidia. http://www.dell.com/us/en/business/notebooks/latitude-e6510/pd.aspx?refid=latitude-e6510&s=bsd&cs=04
<supahfly> it has intel graphics unfortunately
<supahfly> solid little machine though
<tomreyn> supahfly: the one i pointed to has both intel and nvidia graphics
<supahfly> ty @tomreyn checking out the link
<supahfly> that is indeed the laptop
<supahfly> and how do i do no mode set
<tomreyn> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<supahfly> ty guys ur so helpful i have no idea i primarily use windows
<sla3k> Hi there, I was having issues where my /boot directory was filling up with various kernel versions. I've now removed them and ran 'sudo apt autoremove' followed by 'sudo update-grub'. Most of the images are gone from /boot but I still see alot of "initrd.img-4.4.0-XX-generic" files. Is it safe to remove these from /boot manually or is there any other preferred way?
<sla3k> I am using Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<enyc> sla3k: i'd be checking on "dpkg -l | grep linux-image-" list.. are the packages REALLY gone?
<enyc> sla3k: in some cases the entry will start 'rc' (removed but config files left)
<enyc> sla3k: in witch case dpkg -P linux-image-[...]  should remove package completely
<sla3k> enyc: ahh, yea some are having initial rc and some have ii, yet some have rH
<sla3k> What does this 'ii' and 'rH' mean anyways
<enyc> sla3k: ii = fully installed
<enyc> sla3k: iH = half-installed apparently
<enyc> sla3k: dpkg -P  will let you 'purge' an 'rc' package.   (or apt-get --purge autoremove back in the first-place)
<sla3k> So I am guessing if I don't need them, I should remove them all but the one that is currently in use..
<enyc> sla3k:   "dpkg --configure -a"   may help to prompt configuring half-installed packages
<SimonNL> and keep one to fall back to if needed
<SimonNL> sla3k: ^
<enyc> sla3k: definitely try to sort it out at the package-system-level first.   IF you have completely purged package,  and you are SURE the initrd is now left-over  you can remove it manually (you may also have /lib/modules/VERSION ) as well.....
 * enyc +1 to SimonNL   -- you definitely want 2 "ii" 'ed kernels that work.
<sla3k> Right, thanks for the heads up guys. I'll keep atleast 3 in case.
<sla3k> s/3/3 ii packages
<SimonNL> thats not needed
<sla3k> Yea, not needed but good to have in case something messes up.
<enyc> sla3k: "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii"  will show you all packages that aren't just "fully installed" -- can be useful.
<Nebi> Hi there
<LOLOL> :hi
<LOLOL> :cowsay test
<LOLOL> :part
<LOLOL> :lol
<Nebi> Unfortunately I have a major freeze issue wheen rebooting. And currently I have no clue what it is. I was trying to install the right lib for something. And at the end I tried removing them from /usr/lib
<Nebi> but I have not touched other libraries
<Nebi> Whiel rebooting it now completely freezes before the login-screen
<ioria> Nebi, go in recovery
<Nebi> Hello, ioria
<Nebi> ioria, this time I don't think I did sth extremely stupid as last time.
<Nebi> ioria, root shell?
<ioria> Nebi, yes
<Nebi> ioria, ok im in
<ioria> Nebi, mount -o remount,rw /
<ioria> Nebi, pay attention, now you are root
<Nebi> ioria, yes ok done
<ioria> Nebi, so, what you did exactly ?
<Nebi> ioria, i wanted to use the latest version of libprotobuf
<ioria> Nebi,  from a .deb pkg, or what ?
<Nebi> ioria, I follwed guidelines in the internet. apt removed the one in the apt. Installed it correctly. protoc --version said the right version. Python nand conda, too. But while launching an application it said that the version was not the right one
<Nebi> ioria, no i uninstalled the pkg one because it only supports an old version
<ioria> Nebi,  how did you install it ?
<Nebi> ioria, in the end i made locate libprotobuf
<Nebi> ioria, and then went to /usr/lib  and made rm -rf libprotobuf*
<Nebi> ioria, this was the alst thing I did
<ioria> Nebi,  how did you install it ?
<Nebi> ioria, ok I installed it in 4 ways. First downloading the linux package. Unzipping and copiying the files to locations according tot he guidelines. Then i pip install and conda install with the required versions - unisntalling the old ones first. And in the end I also tried to download another c++ package to comile it myself
<ioria> Nebi,  dpkg -l | grep libprotobuf
<Nebi> ioria, three entried. all version 2.6. I think this is because in the very end i apt installed again when I had the freeze thinking that it is because of that
<Nebi> ioria, but version 2.6 is super old. He was telling me I had version 3.1 even though I installed version 3.5.1
<ioria> Nebi,  is the pkg name libprotobuf9v5  ?
<Nebi> ioria, libprotobuf-dev:amd64, libprotobuf-lite9v5:amd64, and libprotobuf9v5:amd64
<ioria> Nebi,  preceded by 'ii'  or what ?
<Nebi> ioria, yes all three times
<ioria> Nebi,  you are on xenial right ?
<Nebi> ioria, yes
<ioria> Nebi,  apt install --reinstall libprotobuf-dev:amd64  libprotobuf-lite9v5:amd64  libprotobuf9v5:amd64
<ioria> Nebi,  without :amd64, sorry
<Nebi> ioria, ok done
<ioria> Nebi,  dpkg --configure -a
<Nebi> ioria, ok - no response
<supahfly> ty for helping me before i got it to work
<supahfly> ty ty ty
<ioria> Nebi,  try exit and resume
<ioria> brb
<Nebi> ioria, ok im rebooting
<Nebi> ioria, freeze at reboot again
<ioria> Nebi,  if you can open a tty, you can check logs and stuff
<Nebi> ioria, yes I have terminal and am trying to find out
<Nebi> ioria, the other libraries are for example in /usr/lib so I did not accidentally del them
<Nebi> ioria, I was rather quite carefully this time
<Nebi> ioria, also intersting is that protoc --version still tells me that I have 3.5.1
<Exterminador> so, it's been a while that Im' trying to fix this issue, but no success until now. my laptop only works on recovery mode. using normal boot it starts throwing errors which i dont remember now (basically i don't have UI with normal boot). i'd like to "hear" all the available ideas and possible ways to debug/solve this
<ioria> Nebi,  so the system is working, just the gui freezes ?
<Nebi> ioria, it seems so yes. I also dont see any error message as the last line in the loading (when not 'quite') is something that is OK
<ioria> Nebi,  what happen if you restart lightdm ?
<ioria> *s
<Nebi> ioria, just "restart lightdm"? says: unabel to connect
<Nebi> ioria, failed to connect to system bus: failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such fiel or directory
<sla3k> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SlidingHorn> Exterminador: we're going to need more info than that to try to diagnose...specific error messages, relevant log entries, maybe an   inxi -Frz   output to start?
<ioria> Nebi,  sudo service lightdm restart  (from the console)
<sla3k> Okay, I managed to remove most of the kernels and associated files/dependencies before ..81-generic. I have a question here, when I do 'uname -r' it shows me '4.4.0-81-generic' but 'linux-image-generic' in the pastebin shows '4.4.0.124.130'. Which kernel version is being used and if it is 81 then why the generic image shows it's 124.130...if that makes sense?
<Nebi> ioria, ah ok it went to loading. [ OK ] Started Braille Device Support. And now it is blinking. At least it didnt freeze entirely.
<sla3k> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gxYYVdyMFM/
<gb\> guys i just tried to install ubuntuo on two identical machines
<ioria> Nebi,  and check if you have root owned file in /home/user
<gb\> it installed great on one, the other is giving me a "could only find i686 processor" error when installing
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nc5Bc659Jp/ -- the inxi -Frz output
<gb\> they are both identical HP compaq dc7100 CMT (PC926A) with Intel Pentium 4 2.8Ghz CPUs
<Nebi> ioria, rebooting...
<gb\> guys i just tried to install ubuntuo on two identical machines, it installed great on one, the other is giving me a "could only find i686 processor" error when installing, they are both identical HP compaq dc7100 CMT (PC926A) with Intel Pentium 4 2.8Ghz CPUs.  same installation media.   any advice?
<gb\> same bios revision
<doug16k> gb\, you have a P4 whose RTC battery hasn't corroded a hole in the motherboard? :D
<gb\> the battery was dead on this one
<gb\> but i changed it out
<gb\> i have two more motherboards i can swap out
<gb\> but then i gotta deal with replacing thermal paste etc
<gb\> so im trying to figure out wtf is going on with this install cuz it is not an i686 cpu ...
<Exterminador> I'm going to reboot into normal mode
<Nebi> ioria, how can I see root owned files?
<ioria> Nebi,  ls -al
<doug16k> gb\, exactly which pentium 4 2.8GHz? this says no 64 bit support -> https://ark.intel.com/products/27447/Intel-Pentium-4-Processor-2_80-GHz-512K-Cache-533-MHz-FSB
<doug16k> i686 basically means "not x86-64"
<gb\> oh
<Nebi> ioria, I dont see the entire output but there are. there is .wajig and .xsessionrc and the rest I currently dont see
<gb\> how is is that this distro just installed on the exact same sister machine
<gb\> literally sitting beside it
<gb\> https://puu.sh/Anmuh/461fd154f7.jpg
<doug16k> gb\, different microcode possibly? compare bios revision. or different cpu
<gb\> same bios rev
<gb\> checked
<gb\> yeah maybe it is a diff cpu
<gb\> ive' got 2 more mobos
<gb\> i just wasn't counting on having to swap them out
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn: anything more? I'm booting into normal mode now and I'm getting the usual errors that prevents me from having GUI
<gb\> going to check the other machien now
<gb\> but if this same installed worked, then it obv has a 64 bit machine
<SlidingHorn> Exterminador: knowing what those errors are will be a step in the right direction
<gb\> er, cpu
<Nebi> ioria, ah I see now how to scroll here
<ioria> Nebi,  ls -al  | more
<Nebi> ioria, more root files: .dbus . Thats it. Only these three files
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn: what I have in /var/log/ dir is: auth.log, btmp, gpu-manager.log, kern.log, syslog wtmp and Xorg.0.log. which do you want me to paste?
<ioria> Nebi,  chown them, and sudo rm -rif  .dbus
<doug16k> gb\, some P4 processors do have 64-bit, some don't
<gb\> is there any way i can tell by looking at the mobo
<SlidingHorn> Exterminador: well you said "I'm getting the usual errors that prevents me from having GUI" - What were those?
<Nebi> ioria, ok done
<ioria> Nebi,  sudo service lightdm restart
<doug16k> gb\, do you have a live cd (perhaps older distro than what you are attempting to install) which can boot on it? if so, boot that and in terminal, `cat /proc/cpuinfo`
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn: I'll paste a dmesg output in a bit
<Nebi> ioria, it tries withoutsuccess. there is a failure: "Failed to start Light Display Manager see... for details
<Nebi> ioria, I tried to insert that command but didnt work
<Nebi> ioria,  'systemctl status lightdm.service brings two OKs and thats it - no mroe infos
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/snjsvJXwS2
<ioria> Nebi,  sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Exterminador> that's the dmesg output
<gb\> i have two of these currently, are these 32 or 64 bit?  these are my spare mobos: https://puu.sh/AnmLW/f3ed51fada.jpg
<SlidingHorn> Exterminador: what *exactly* was the message you saw that you said "prevents me from having GUI"?  You still haven't told me.
<Nebi> ioria, I tried and dont have internet. I restarted and clicked in recovery window on "enabel networking". but there is an error message: grub /etc/resolv.conf: no such file or directory
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn: I just see lots off errors
<gb\> booting up other machien to check CPU info
<Nebi> ioria, this time I really didn't touch the grub
<Exterminador> don't know what of them (they appear pretty fast). I have no idea of what's going on
<doug16k> gb\, I think this is the one for your cpu pic, https://ark.intel.com/products/30764/Intel-Pentium-4-Processor-520521-supporting-HT-Technology-1M-Cache-2_80E-GHz-800-MHz-FSB  (it is not 64 bit)
<gb\> http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SL7PR.html
<ioria> Nebi,  don't you have connection in console ?
<gb\> alright so i just happened to be lucky and have 1 64 bit machine
<gb\> details coming in a sec, it is booting
<Nebi> ioria, I dont think so
<SlidingHorn> Exterminador: are you given a login prompt?  Graphical?  CLI?
<ioria> Nebi, why ? nm starts at boot
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn: nothing of that. I need to ctrl+alt+f2 to go to tty2.. the screen stays black
<Nebi> ioria, i dont know it should work. I tried now ping askubuntu.com > ping: unknown host askubuntu.com
<SlidingHorn> Exterminador: okay - let me see your Xorg.0.log and syslog (2 separate pastes, please)
<gb\> so im not seeing 64 bit on this cat /prod/cpuinfo
<gb\> uploading imagine
<gb\> image
<Exterminador> alright
<gb\> https://puu.sh/AnmZ8/1bc557f589.jpg
<Nebi> ioria, sudo apt update also gives fetching errors
<gb\> so this is (obviously) the one that it installed and boots on, with the same installation media
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn, syslog -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s8TW2RVN4d/
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn, Xorg log -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sP58tNvs4M/
<ioria> Nebi, i suspect you are still in recovery mode
<Nebi> ioria, I am. But I clicked on enable networking - with the above mentioned error messages
<doug16k> gb\, 48 bit virtual address gives it away. that's what x86-64 has
<ioria> Nebi, nope, reboot and login in console
<Nebi> ioria, Ok Ill try but it usually hangs so that I cannot get out
<doug16k> gb\, (address sizes)
<ioria> Nebi, press Esc
<gb\> uname -m spits out "x86_64"
<thealtoid> matjam, JimBuntu: I was actually setting the AccelProfile in a wrong section. Turns out it works perfectly fine. I am sorry for wasting your precious time for a retard and fuckup like me.
<R13ose> How do I move files from one mnt to another mnt?  I tried mv but they are staying in the mnt I don't want them in.  Any ideas?
<gb\> so lets say these machines are intended to fail over to each other, or moreover, i turn one on and the other off
<doug16k> gb\, that might indicate the distro's target architecture, not the hardware capability though
<Nebi> ioria it hangs when I press Esc, it also hangs when i do shift+F1
<gb\> ah, doug16k, it is the exact same USB key
<R13ose> I am in command line
<gb\> maybe ill go grab the 32 bit version?
<Nebi> ioria, I mean it cannot prevent the hanging
<JimBuntu> thealtoid, everyone makes mistakes. I almost asked you to pastebin the file as a whole, not doing so was my mistake. Also, we try to keep this room family-level safe in re to the language ;-D
<gb\> you guys figure it is best to just put 32 bit version on both?
<gb\> re: maximum compatibilty/config/etc between both
<Nebi> ioria, in that state only the poweroff button reacts
<doug16k> gb\, should work. if you have <= 4GB of RAM, the 32 bit version is fine
<gb\> yeah its 4gb ram
<gb\> i can also just swap this 64 bit proc out with one of my two spare mobos which are showing 32 bit
<doug16k> even with more, PAE will let it use more
<SporkWitch> i imagine software support is going to start being an issue, if it's not already; everything's been 64bit for some time now
<gb\> physical address extesion
<SlidingHorn> !nomodeset | Exterminador try this. See also /msg ubottu nvidia
<ubottu> Exterminador try this. See also /msg ubottu nvidia: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gb\> im just thinking from a redundancy point of view
<gb\> extra motherboards: https://puu.sh/AnndP/4502a3de13.jpg
<ioria> Nebi,  remove quiet splash from the kernel line
<robh71> mysql_secure_installation appears to NOT set the root pw on Ubuntu 18. Anybody have any info? Thanks
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn, I'll try that right away
<SporkWitch> robh71: i think if it already has one set it doesn't prompt for it? think i remember it asking you to set one the last time i installed mysql, but that was a long while ago (i normally use postgres)
<Nebi> ioria (it also comes to my mind that I updated gcc and g++ to version 8. But I think that I did some restarts before without issues)
<Nebi> ioria, ok I removed quiet splash and it stucks again at black screen
<robh71> Mysql now doesn't prompt for a password, you set. it with the secure command
<SporkWitch> robh71: (as in it asked as part of the install, not the secure_installation script after)
<robh71> but then it doesn't work
<Nebi> ioria, couldnt see what was last item
<robh71> right I hear ya, that's how it was on previous versions
<Nebi> ioria, shall I try again?
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<Nebi> ioria (btw there are in theory also many packages to update. I became since last time more careful and didnt want to upgrade again in order not to mess up with the linux kernel. I now very selectively updated packages)
<ikonia> R13ose: if there was thoughts, people would have responded
<R13ose> Okay sorry
<doug16k> R13ose, do you have sufficient permission to move them? does mv report an error?
<Nebi> ioria, Ok I tried again with quite splash and only saw that the last items were all green/ok. "started... sth" was the last one
<nacc> R13ose: did mv give you an error? mounts aren't really relevant, you are just moving files around
<SlidingHorn> R13ose: on top of what doug16k asked - what are the filesystem types?
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn: nomodeset allowed me to boot normally. I'm going to try to install the Nvidia drivers now
<R13ose> doug16k: yes I am logged in as root and no errors.
<SlidingHorn> Exterminador: great! good luck
<ioria> Nebi,  when the system halts, can you open a tty ?
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn: after installing the Nvidia drivers, should I remove nomodeset from the grub configuration?
<Nebi> ioria, no absolutely nothing goes except the pwoeroff-button. Shift F1 or esc or ctrl-alt-del nothing works
<SlidingHorn> Exterminador: if you made the change at the grub menu, it was only temporary for this boot
<Nebi> ioria, the 'input line' is also not blinking but just frozen
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn: I've edited /etc/default/grub and then ran update-grub
<doug16k> R13ose, what does this command output: which mv
<SlidingHorn> Exterminador: ah, then yes, you'll want to remove nomodeset after you're finished
<gb\> i imagine there will be no ubuntu 18 LTS 32 bit version
<gb\> :(
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn: I'll try that for sure :) will you be around?
<R13ose> SlidingHorn: one is ext4 and the other is vfat
<SlidingHorn> Exterminador: if I don't fall asleep, I should be here
<R13ose> doug16k: /bin/mv
<ioria> Nebi,  reboot in recovery
<R13ose> If I could get networking working, I could move files from Linux to Windows no problem
<nacc> ugb\: you should use a flavor (lubuntu) that opted to keep 32-bit support
<Exterminador> okay. Nvidia drivers installed, edited grub, removed the nomodeset, and updated it. now, time to reboot
<doug16k> R13ose, I just tried mv from ext4 to vfat, worked as expected
<nacc> gb\: you should use a flavor (lubuntu) that opted to keep 32-bit support
<Vashmeed> hey guys
<Vashmeed> I need some help
<Vashmeed> I installed ubuntu 18.04 LTS on my laptop and every time i wake up the laptop from hibernation i get a black screen and the computer wont respond
<doug16k> gb\, yeah, lubuntu is probably more appropriate for an older machine anyway
<nacc> R13ose: please use a pastebin, show the exact command youused and output
<Nebi> ioria, ok im in recovery
<Vashmeed> so I need to manuaally reboot it to get it to work
<ioria> Nebi,  stat /home/myuser | grep Access
<R13ose> Networking is not working on the machine.  If this was, I would move through Internet which is faster
<doug16k> gb\, once that is installed you can probably apt install stuff to be more like the main distro anyway, like the desktop
<nacc> R13ose: why would you move files on the network if they are local disks?
<nacc> gb\: keeping in mind, there is an active discussion going on right now on the future of 32-bit on the ML
<nacc> (ubuntu-devel/ubuntu-devel-discuss, iirc)
<R13ose> nacc: I am moving from one machine to another through usb key at the moment which is too slow.
<Vashmeed> Can anyone help me out with my hibernation wake up issue?
<nacc> R13ose: ... I would be relatively surprised if moving over usb is slower than moving over network, unless you have a very slow usb key and a very fast network
<Nebi> ioria, Access: (0700/drwx-----) Uid: (1000/   username) Gid:  (1000/   username)
<SlidingHorn> !patience | Vashmeed
<ubottu> Vashmeed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> R13ose: in any case, you've not actually provided error messages or anything to indicate what is going wrong
<Nebi> ioria, Access: 2018-05-16 and time
<Vashmeed> Okay
<ioria> Nebi,  no, i mean the permissions
<SlidingHorn> Vashmeed: please provide the output of    inxi -Frz   in a pastebin
<Exterminador>  SlidingHorn: unfortunately, I was sent to the same black screen. and the same output that I've posted
<Exterminador> this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/snjsvJXwS2 abou
<Nebi> 0700/drwx-------
<Nebi> ioria, you mean that?
<gb\> hey guys, i think i am going to go with debian 32 bit
<SlidingHorn> Exterminador: can you show me the inxi command again?  I want to see if it's trying to load the nvidia driver
<gb\> rip out the 64 bit CPU from this machine
<gb\> stick identical CPUs in both
<R13ose> nacc: I know but I don't see an error just the files are staying there and not moving.  Like I am doing copying and not moving
<gb\> run them as failover cluster
<Vashmeed> SlidingHorn: https://pastebin.com/gT8cXtyB
<ioria> Nebi,  yes, it's wrong should be 775 (for your user)
<nacc> R13ose: so they are showing up on the destination?
<gb\> nacc - where can i follow this discussion?
<doug16k> gb\, 64 bit cpu can run 32 bit OS just fine, no need to rip out
<gb\> i just want to be able to swap one of my emergency MOBOs in when one dies
<Nebi> ioria, how can I change?
<ioria> Nebi,  sorry, 755
<nacc> gb\: the mailing list archives? lists.ubuntu.com
<Exterminador>  SlidingHorn: right away
<R13ose> nacc: yes but I want to move them not copy so I am not copying the same files all the time.
<nacc> R13ose: use rsync?
<ikonia> how is any of this anything to do with the #ubuntu channel gb\ ?
<tomreyn>  dsvfd
<R13ose> nacc: that is copying still?
<nacc> R13ose: it will not copy the 'same files' all the time
<Exterminador> erm. it's not even changing again to tty2
<nacc> R13ose: and *again*, you aren't showing us any evidence of what is happening
<R13ose> nacc: how can I show you if I have no internet or errors showing up?
<nacc> R13ose: screenshots on phone, etc.
<nacc> R13ose: that's at least one option, I'm sure there are others. Why don't have you networking?
<R13ose> nacc: I don't know.  When I try to get Internet online this fails.
<Nebi> ioria, chmod 755 ?
<SlidingHorn> Vashmeed: i think this might be what you're experiencing: launchpad bug 1759860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759860 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu MATE Bionic Beaver alpha - Hibernate/Resume Failure - ASUS P8H67-M PRO" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759860
<ioria> Nebi,  chmod 755 /home/myuser
<nacc> R13ose: what is "Internet online"?
<SlidingHorn> Exterminador: any of the other TTYs working?
<doug16k> ioria, R13ose said they were root
<ioria> Nebi,  check also the ownership (the Uid and Gid i  mean)
<ioria> doug16k, sorry ?
<R13ose> nacc: ifconfig eth0 up or ifconfig wlan0 up does nothing
<nacc> R13ose: do you have them configured properly in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<doug16k> ioria, oh sorry, mixing up conversations
<ioria> doug16k, ok ^_^
<ikonia> ifconfig eth0 up ?? something is wrong here
<ikonia> this isnot a standard ubuntu install if you're even looking at that sort of thing
<nacc> ikonia: indeed.
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xr3PYPXv3B
<ikonia> R13ose: what distro is this exactly
<R13ose> Ubuntu
<ikonia> ubuntu what
<nacc> `lsb_release -sd`
<SlidingHorn> Exterminador: yeah, it attempted to load the nouveau driver again, which isn't what we wanted...just a sec
<SlidingHorn> Exterminador: when you installed the nvidia drivers, everything went successfully, right?
<Nebi> ioria, sorry that it took so long - the computer went crazy and I had to reboot. OK did chmod. 0700/drxw.... isnt this the same?
<Nebi> ioria ahh again
<R13ose> 18.04
<user|24614> caw
<user|24614> hey
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn: yes. I installed it via Software & Updates without no issues
<ioria> Nebi,  you maybe forgot to remount rw
<ikonia> R13ose: so as I understand it you have booted into recovery mode/shell
<ikonia> R13ose: what is the actual problem with your install booting normally
<Nebi> ioria, true. sorry
<ioria> Nebi,  mount -o remount,rw /
<R13ose> I don't know might be hardware issues.
<ikonia> R13ose: why do you think that ?
<Exterminador> SlidingHorn: and I'm quite sure it was marked there has the graphics driver in use
<R13ose> Because the booting gets stuck.
<ioria> Nebi,  and i need to see the full output of   stat /home/myuser | grep Uid
<ikonia> why do you think that's hardware ?
<ikonia> and where does it get stuck R13ose
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: SlidingHorn What driver did get installed - if any/additional - ? ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia '
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: just a sec
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: SlidingHorn What driver did get installed - if any/additional - ? ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<R13ose> Because someone said after looking at smartctl was hardware failure
<ikonia> R13ose: ok - so if you know it's hardware failure, why are you messing around, get replacement hardware
<compdoc> hard drives die all the time
<R13ose> I am trying to move files before I do that.  Once I do that I will get a new computer
<Nebi> ioria, ok i mounted, chmod and stat. Output: Access: (0700/drwx-------) Uid: (1000/    username)  Gid: (1000/    username)
<ikonia> R13ose: you want to copy files
<ikonia> R13ose: not move them
<Nebi> ioria, this was the entire output
<ioria> Nebi,  chmod 755 /home/myuser
<user|24614> wats good terminal based irc klient for ubuntu
<Vashmeed> SlidingHorn: Thanks for your help, I tried kernel 4.17 rc5 and hibernation is fixed. However, my graphics are a bit laggy (laptop has discrete graphics), could I be doing something wrong? (This issue existed separately from the hibernation issue)
<R13ose> Fine, copy.  I think through internet is faster because the usb key is so small
<Exterminador> Bashing-om, SlidingHorn http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hKyg8R9HS9/
<Nebi> ioria, I did this before. Sorry he got crazy again.
<ikonia> R13ose: no, back them up locally to a local disk
<R13ose> I am trying to back them up to another laptop
<ioria> Nebi,  what you mean 'got crazy' ?
<ikonia> R13ose: don't use the network
<ikonia> R13ose: use a simple disk, usb for example
<SlidingHorn> Vashmeed: That I'm not sure about - could be a trade off with the newer kernel.
<R13ose> ikonia: I said the usb key is too small
<ikonia> R13ose: then buy a bigger one
<Vashmeed> SlidingHorn: it existed on lower kernels as well, whats the proper way to get nvidia drivers installed nowadays?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Old old hardware ? pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' so we can confirm the proper driver .
<ioria> Nebi,  in the worse case,   adduser newuser  and reboot
<Nebi> ioria, well after a while in the recovery shell promt, the recovery window pops up again. But it is visible but not really on. Actually you cannot click but only type as if there is still a shell. But Im not logged in in my username anymore. And now for exampel he also doesnt accept my password anymore. but also other things cannot be done
<SlidingHorn> !nvidia | Vashmeed
<ubottu> Vashmeed: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<Vashmeed> SlidingHorn: I'll check it out, thanks!
<tomreyn> R13ose: there's another option: get the new computer first, then attach the old disks to it (either internally via sata, or via e-sata or usb), then copy the data.
<Budgii> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 18.04 LTS takes more memory? I loaded it up on VirtualBox with 2 gigs a ram and its very slow.
<ioria> Nebi,  in recovery you are Root
<Nebi> ioria, I made 'login' and then to user
<ioria> Nebi,  why ?
<Nebi> ioria, because commands like ls didnt react
<SlidingHorn> Budgii: 2 GB ram isn't much at all - Are you still using the Budgie desktop like you were earlier?
<ioria> Nebi,  i lost you
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: laptop is from 2009 I guess (Acer Aspire 5738ZG) -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z9tpVbkwFP/
<Budgii> SlidingHorn, yes I am still using Budgie Desktop. I know 2 isn't a lot, but windows 7 runs just fine on 2 in virtual box. It is extremely delayed in click response on two. I'm trying to decide if my computer with 6 is a good fit for Ubuntu 18.
<Nebi> ioria, Ok sry I realized now that it was stupid.
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: lemme go checking .. presently you do not have nvidia driver loaded " configuration: driver=nouveau " .
<Nebi> ioria, tryinfg the previous steps again
<Exterminador>  Bashing-om: what should I do to load it then? :)
<sasho199> Does someone know how to change the active video card? I accidentally changed it via a gui but now the gui does not run
<Nebi> ioria, Ok I repeated the steps. Access: (0755/drwxr-xr-x) Uid: (1000/   myusername) Gid: (1000 /   myusername) . Thats all
<ioria> Nebi,  reboot
<SlidingHorn> Budgii: while I don't think you'll have any problems running a Budgie desktop with a full 6GB, you might also want to look into LXDE & XFCE for some lightweight environments.  I've heard (anecdotal) claims that Budgie has its bugs, and it doesn't quite have the reputation as the other two yet, as it's still new.
<ioria> Nebi,  if it stucks, try to open tty
<Nebi> ioria, stucks and no way to open tty
<Budgii> SlidingHorn, I am on Budgie 17. What i'm wondering if Ubuntu 18.04 LTS is going to run smoothly on this machine. I just changed the RAM allocation to 4GB and it's still quite slow.
<ioria> Nebi,  reboot recovery and check logs
<Exterminador>  Budgii: I run Xubuntu 18.04 in a machine with 4Gb of RAM from 2009 and it runs quite smoothly :)
<SlidingHorn> Budgii: I've never used it personally.  If you're machine has 6GB of RAM and you're assigning 4GB to a VM, you're not exactly running an optimal setup.  Usually you would allocate half at most to a VM
<Nebi> ioria, ok. which logs?
<ioria> Nebi,  Xorg.0, dmesg, lightdm  and syslog
<Budgii> Exterminador, I used to run Xubuntu around 2015 and was very happy with it! I only had a problem where I would get stuck on the loading screen, an eternal wheel.
<SlidingHorn> Exterminador: (I didn't forget about you - Just seeing if Bashing-om goes the same route I was going...you're in good hands)
<Exterminador>  Budgii: things have changed! give it a try again ;)
<Exterminador>  SlidingHorn: that's what I thought ;)
<sept> test
<Budgii> SlidingHorn, I know 4 was a bit over the center threshold but I thought i'd try it to see if it made a difference.
<sept> hey
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: confirmed that the 340 driver is correct .. - is nomodeset set in grub ' cat /proc/cmdline ' ? ? else let's try from terminal ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: nope, nomodeset isn't there. I'll try the next tip now
<ioria> Nebi,  stat / | grep -i uid
<Nebi> ioria (i have difficulties because the recovery window pops up again and I cannog navigate well.)
<Nebi> ioria in x.org.0 log I saw it ended something with gpu
<ioria> Nebi,  stat / | grep -i uid
<Nebi> ioria, "Access: (0755/drwxr-r-xr-x) Uid: ( 0 / root)  Gid: (0/  root)
<gb\> ikonia - this started with me not being able to install 64 bit ubuntu because of an i686 error message, i came here looking for advice on this, turns out that I have two identical machines with different processors, so i cam here looking for advice ikonia, would you prefer I leave?  am I upsetting the delicate balance of this chanenl?  can you suggest another channel or are you generally just
<gb\> being curious or trolling?
<ioria> Nebi,  that's ok... did you install some video drivers ?
<ikonia> gb\: neither, you've moved on from your problem to "I'm considering installing debian"
<gb\> i figure if i'm looking to install and failover 2 identical ubuntu installations, where else do i come ask?
<gb\> ikonia you shoud know a lot about where i am with my problem
<ikonia> gb\: only what you've posted into the channel
<gb\> because I am considering going with 16LTS 32 bit until this 32 bit thing gets worked out as per NACC
<gb\> thats where the conversation ended
<gb\> perhaps you weren't paying attention?
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: all the steps have been done. no errors to report. what's the next thing to do? reboot?
<gb\> at that point you questioned what this had to do with #ubuntu
<Nebi> ioria, well I did not install nvidia drivers like last time. But I was trying to install programs that are linked to graphics. Caffe, opencv and so on
<gb\> my last question is where I can look up developments about 18.04 actually supporting 32 bit
<ikonia> 18:58 < gb\> hey guys, i think i am going to go with debian 32 bit
<gb\> that was at 18:58
<gb\> quit trolling
<gb\> with all due respect
<gb\> thanks anyway
<Nebi> ioria, last linkes of x.org.0: some unloadmodules; then NVIDIA(GPU-o= deleting GPU-0, then server terminated swuccessfully
<ikonia> gb\: no-one is trolling, your last statement was you're thinking of going with debian
<oerheks> gb\, so what is your issue really? install 16.04 lts 32 bit then?
<ikonia> and at that point I asked what this has to do with ubuntu any more
<gb\> oerheks - not sure where to go from here
<ikonia> and why you're considering putting 32bit on 64bit compute resource for "compatibility" I don't understand
<gb\> because iwant two identical machines i can fail over
<Nebi> ioria, /var/log/dmesg : only says: (NOthing has been logged yet)
<ikonia> gb\: what are you using for a "fail over" approach
<ikonia> technology wise
<ioria> Nebi,  grasping at straws
<gb\> no sure yet
<gb\> it could be me turning one off and turning the other on
<ikonia> so then how do you konw you need two identical machines
<Nebi> ioria, Im sorry :(
<gb\> that's why i am here having the conversatoin
<gb\> do you understand now?
<icee> gb\: IMO it's pretty dumb to deploy 32 bit x86 today
<gb\> yeah but the hardawre i have is the hardware i have
<icee> gb\: i understand the desire to make some old machine in the closet work or whatever
<oerheks> 2 identical machines now, so what would be the problem ?? >> <gb\> rip out the 64 bit CPU from this machine <gb\> stick identical CPUs in both
<ikonia> gb\: I understood before, hence why I asked what this had to do with ubuntu when you stated you wanted to use debian 32bit
<ikonia> gb\: you don't need identical hardware
<ikonia> gb\: what are the services these machines host ?
<gb\> samba and openvpn
<gb\> would the underlying libraries be different fo each OS
<ioria> Nebi,  the last thing you did ?
<gb\> like it is going to grab the x64 .. .stuff.. from apt-get ?
<ikonia> it's fine if one is 32bit and one is 64bit
<ikonia> gb\: it sounds like you actually just want a warm standby
<gb\> all the .conf files will be the same etc?
<icee> gb\: you can install 32 bit userland stuff with :i386 or whatever
<gb\> yes, warm standby
<gb\> that sounds nice
<ikonia> gb\: so you need 2 machines running, and you need to sync the appropriate data betwen them
<Nebi> I was tryingf to install a machien learning software that uses opencv, caffe and others. Until now these weeks my gpu with uda was working and I also could install opencv. This software today gave me some headachs the whole day. I tried compiling it and had several errors. Step yb step I got further. FOr example by adding a -pthread flag to compiling. Later by upgrading my gcc and g++ to version 8.
<gb\> yeah
<ikonia> one can be 64 bit the other 32 bit, no problem
<gb\> but no 32 bit 18.04 LTS
<Nebi> ioria, before the freeze I tried this lib problem
<gb\> :(
<ikonia> samba, will just be the data needs syncing, openvpn will need the certificates
<ioria> Nebi,  details, please
<Nebi> ioria, i made rm -rf libname
<icee> gb\: the world's moved on from x86-32, maybe stick with 16.04 LTS or another dist or whatever.
<ioria> Nebi,  what libs ?
<gb\> yeah thts where im like.. debian?
<gb\> but then someone said they are looking at doing 32 bit 18.04
<icee> gb\: it's unreasonable for everyone else to do a bunch of work supporting something ancient
<ioria> Nebi,  you should know you cannot rm lib random
<ikonia> no-one is looking at doing 32bit
<Nebi> ioria, rm -rf libprotobuf
<Nebi> ioria, rm -rf libprotobuf*
<gb\> fair enough, i get that
<Nebi> ioria in /usr/lib/
<Nebi> ioria, yes because I was trying to kill the old version
<gb\> just figured the whole linux thing was about breathing new life into capable hardware now that everything is bloated
<ioria> Nebi,  i made you reinstall those
<ikonia> nothing is "bloated"
<leftyfb> gb\: that's not the "whole linux thing"
<Nebi> ioria, maybe vbecause I upgraded gcc and g++ to 8?
<gb\> welp ur moving on from my hardware, i get it
<gb\> thanks guys
<Nebi> ioria, before the crash I downgraded it again
<leftyfb> gb\: you don't need to put 32bit on the 64bit machine
<Nebi> ioria, in the sense that I selectred lower version
<gb\> leftyfb - but what do i put on the 32 bit machine?
<leftyfb> gb\: you're only mirroring 2 services configs across 2 machines
<Nebi> ioria, when i hit gcc --version it says 5.4 - because one of the problems I had then suddendly said that version 8 was too much
<Budgii> Exterminador, I brought that computer home from work just now and connected to fiber optics. The hard drive is a lot faster and the VM is running good now!
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: something knocked my router dowm .. current status on your end ?"
<Nebi> ioria, so OK I put it down again to the previous one which was 5.4
<icee> gb\: any reason to not run 16.04?
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: that kind of solved my problem. I have a different issue now. I'm trying to upload a photo of the computer screen now
<leftyfb> gb\: Do you need this "failover" because you fear old hardware dying?
<gb\> nope i just.. see that 18 is current.. and i am not sure how long 16 will be supported for?
<ioria> Nebi,  Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.9
<leftyfb> gb\: April 2021
<gb\> leftyfb - i'd like to be able to reboot and work on one while the other serves
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: now it looks like this: https://imgur.com/YI9QkJF
<gb\> oh thats plenty of time then
<ioria> Nebi,  ?
<leftyfb> gb\: sounds like you don't need failover, you just need a machine to play with
<Nebi> ioria, Ubuntu 4.4.0-124-generic 16.04
<icee> gb\: i wouldn't deploy 18.04 in production yet anyways, usually you wait for the first maintenance release (18.04.1)
<gb\> yeah i need to be able to take 4 hours to image one, or run database maintenance, etc..
<leftyfb> gb\: if you need failover, might I suggest something like running your services in docker
<gb\> i will write this down
<leftyfb> gb\: or LXD images
<gb\> thank you
<leftyfb> they could be on the same machine
<sasho199> Can someone help with checking which is the active video card from the terminal?
<gb\> i saw LVM images
<leftyfb> that's not the same thing
<gb\> LVM shoudl make it faster to ghost the drives
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: any idea why the Nouveau drivers don't work with me?
<ioria> Nebi,  the gcc --version
<gb\> right now im using clonezilla and it takes forever
<gb\> esp testing the restores etc
<Nebi> ioria, as when the last crash occured: I stopped upgrading because it seems to freeze it too
<ioria> Nebi,   gcc --version
<gb\> i do daily diff backup but my once a month imaging is bringing down the file server for too long
<leftyfb> gb\: Again, I think you should look into docker or LXD. Creating GB's of images is a really silly way of backing up live servers
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: that could still be the grahic's driver ( or hardware ) . ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' .
<Nebi> ioria, ahh sorry yes Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.9
<gb\> leftyfb - wrote em down
<gb\> will do some googling
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: just a sec pls
<gb\> i like the idea of floating servicse that run wherever
<gb\> i think i am gonig about this the wrong way
<gb\> thanks again all
<leftyfb> gb\: basically, your host should be pretty vanilla and irrelevant and just be able to run the docker or lxd image or the like .... then you don't need multiple machines, of you if you do, it doesn't matter what they're running for a distro as long as it supports what I've mentioned
<leftyfb> gb\: that said, none of this is going to work great or at all on a 32bit machine
<ioria> Nebi,   grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<Exterminador> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WJS6VpTRZ2/
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: reading.
<leftyfb> gb\: if money is tight, might I suggest a Raspberry Pi. That way your backups are an 8GB SD card
<Budgii> Exterminador, just trolling :)
<Nebi> ioria, deb cdrom: Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20170215.2)] / xenial main restricted
<SlidingHorn> sasho199:    inxi -Fz | pastebinit
<ioria> Nebi,  and your kernel is 4.4 ?
<Nebi> ioria, yes
<ioria> Nebi,  you should be already on 4.13 , but it's another issue
<Nebi> ioria, but when I upgraded it froze, so I stopped
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: System sees no faults there in the log file . this is 18.04 ? what DE  ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' ?
<ioria> Nebi,  if you cannot login in console , you need to boot a livecd, so you can paste logs
<oerheks> Exterminador, i have the same laptop, runs fine with nouveau
<oerheks> 3758G
<ioria> Nebi,  and stick with the repos pkgs
<Exterminador> oerheks: why the heck mine doesn't? any idea? :x
<sasho199> SlidingHorn: I ran it without the pastebinit because I dont have it, but on graphics cards I am gettings both
<Exterminador>  Bashing-om: that outputs an empty line
<SlidingHorn> sasho199: what version and flavor OS are you running?
<Nebi> ioria, ok means I have to create a bootable usb I guess
<sasho199> SlidingHorn: I think I found the answer
<oerheks> Exterminador, curious indeed, there is no option to set intel/nvidia in the bios
<sasho199> SlidingHorn: Thanks for your responce
<ioria> Nebi,  i'am leaving, but mount the root partition under /mnt  , cd and expore them
<Exterminador> in the current status, the laptop freezes a lot
<oerheks> mine freeses 5-8 sec after login, until desktop is read ( and wireless, and dropbox)
<Nebi> ioria, what do you mean?
<oerheks> you might want to do a memtest86 run
<Exterminador> mine with nouveau drivers don't even shows the login screen (only the splash screen). with Nvidia, well, it has lots of stripes in the screen and keeps blinking/freezing constantly
<Nebi> ioria you mean not to use a bottable usb but to copy the root partition to a usb?
<ioria> Nebi, nope,  mount your partition in /mnt , cd /mnt/var/log, an check
<Nebi> ioria ok ill do. thank you very much for your help
<ioria> Nebi, no problem
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Something is hosed in the Xserver on your system as " sysop@x1804mini:~$ echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE >> x11 " in my ise case .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: any further ideas?
<RonaldsMazitis> how to I increase partition size with gparted
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<RonaldsMazitis> it does not allow me to use unallocated space
<leftyfb> RonaldsMazitis: step #1, don't do this from the running operating system. Use a live CD.
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah I'm from livecd
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: step #ß, take backups
<tomreyn> #0
<leftyfb> ^
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Yeah,, lemme get it all together .
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: do you have backups, too?
<RonaldsMazitis> damn thing is barely moving
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<leftyfb> RonaldsMazitis: barely moving?
<Exterminador> tty2 works well tho (no stripes, no blinking, nothing)
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: what is barely moving?
<RonaldsMazitis> gparted is slowly opening
<leftyfb> RonaldsMazitis: I thought you said it doesn't allow you to use the unallocated space
<RonaldsMazitis> yes
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Konda keeps the finger pointed at the Xserver package - huh ?
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: maybe it would be faster if you ran it from a usb key. can you show a screenshot where it doesn't let you partition the unallocated space?
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm trying to increase partition in my virtual box
<leftyfb> :/
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: do you need anything from /etc/X11 to being pasted?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Anything we can use from ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ' .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: I've ran the command. no output given.
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: maybe reboot and see if there was an efect " the-phigh flag, Using that forces it to autodetect. " .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: right away
<Exterminador> what I find weird, is that the splash screen doesn't show stripes neither
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: but they're back in the login screen
<Exterminador> the laptop freezes for long periods of time (perhaps my graphics are completely dead?
<RonaldsMazitis> https://ibb.co/kK6Oqd
<RonaldsMazitis> what now
<RonaldsMazitis> I do swapoff
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: untill the GUI loads the system is using the system driver rather then nouveau or nvidia .
<RonaldsMazitis> still can
<RonaldsMazitis> 't increase partition size
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: And my experience with nvidia card . yep will freeze if the system is not happy with the GUI driver .
<Exterminador>  Bashing-om: any more magical ideas? or should I just reinstall 16.04 and stick with it?
<RonaldsMazitis> leftyfb:
<RonaldsMazitis> tomreyn: https://ibb.co/kK6Oqd
<Exterminador>  Bashing-om: also, stupid question. the "nomodeset" doesn't interfere with booting Windows or it does? I can't boot to Windows neither (same problem I had previously with Xubuntu).
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Oh, 16.04 is that nuclear solution .. I am more than willing to try and find out the issue in 18.04 if ya got the time and inclination to troble shoot .
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: I installed 18.04 as beta .. and never went back to 16.04 .. as 18.04 performs much the better on my old system.
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: just tell me what to do. ;)
<RonaldsMazitis> https://technology.amis.nl/2017/01/30/ubuntu-vm-virtualbox-increase-size-disk-make-smaller-exports-distribution/
<oerheks> Exterminador, such issues as stripes at login sounds like a memory issue
<oerheks> you might want to do a memtest86 run
<RonaldsMazitis> this article tells me I just need to deactivate partition, but there is no button to do it
<Exterminador>  oerheks: memory as ram?
<Exterminador> never went above 2Gb from the 4Gb available iirc
<oerheks> Exterminador, yes, as this machine shares memory
<oerheks> ( with GPU that is)
<oerheks> laptop from centrino-age, i was surprised it runs ubuntu so well, incl youtube
<SyfiMalik> package manager isn't working. is there a way to change mirrors?
<Exterminador>  oerheks: and how do I check that?
<oerheks> SyfiMalik, yes, type 'sources' in dash and the update tool pops up, you can change it there
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Good boy ! I am always for the learning experience . let's 1st make sure that the package manager in not aware of any issues ' sudo dpkg -C ; sudo apt -f install ' .
<Mavericks> hello what's the permission level 0765 represent ?
<oerheks> Exterminador, run memtest from grubmenu or from live iso
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't delete sda2
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: oerheks Knows his stuff also :) .. good advice to get the ram verified .
<SyfiMalik> --- mirrors.nayatel.com ping statistics ---
<SyfiMalik> 6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 5005ms
<SyfiMalik> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 28.922/34.502/39.499/3.897 ms
<oerheks> Mavericks, http://permissions-calculator.org/decode/0765/
<RonaldsMazitis> https://askubuntu.com/questions/175174/why-cant-i-increase-the-size-of-sda1-using-gparted
<RonaldsMazitis> anyone
<Exterminador>  Bashing-om: dpkg -C gave no output. apt -f install says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<Exterminador> I'm going to see that memtest now
<oerheks> RonaldsMazitis, post the output of sudo fdisk -l # this shows where partitions start/end ( in blocks) ... there isn EXTENDED partition in between..
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: All good then .. package manager is happy .
<oerheks> as sda seems an empty disk, wipe and start over ?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: For the memtest- ya want at least 3 passes .. may take a while :)
<SyfiMalik> installing from ubuntu software is okay but from terminal it doesnt work
<Exterminador> erm. how do I do that? :x
<RonaldsMazitis> https://ibb.co/cXFrAd
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: from either the liveUSB or the install grub ( advanced) boot menu choose "memtest" .
<RonaldsMazitis> there is ubuntu on sda1
<Exterminador> I think I've disabled those memtest options with grub customizer
<Mavericks> oerheks: thank you so much
<RonaldsMazitis> I just can't increase space I need for updates and other stuff
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Boot a live environment to the boot menu .
<RonaldsMazitis> I can only create new partition, can't increase size of old
<Bashing-om> RonaldsMazitis: Got to have the free space adjacent to what/where you are expanding .
<RonaldsMazitis> but there is free space
<RonaldsMazitis> unallocated 2,74 gb
<Bashing-om> RonaldsMazitis: what is the file system on the partition that you are expanding ?
<RonaldsMazitis> ext4
<Exterminador> lovely! I can't even boot the live USB (black screen)
<Exterminador> alright, I've pressed ESC key while booting, and went to test memory
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Exterminador
<ubottu> Exterminador: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bashing-om> RonaldsMazitis: Are you working from the live environment such that the target partition(s) are not mounted ?
<RonaldsMazitis> YES
<Bashing-om> RonaldsMazitis: try from terminal ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/390769/how-do-i-resize-partitions-using-command-line-without-using-a-gui-on-a-server .
<RonaldsMazitis> I will just try making new virtual machine
<Exterminador> this is the right memtest, correct: https://imgur.com/a jm3k3p8 ?
<Exterminador> https://imgur.com/jM3k3P8
<oerheks> Exterminador, yes, let it run untill "Pass = 1 or more"
<Exterminador> how many times?
<Exterminador> only 25% of the 1st test lol
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: I do suggest 3 or more passes . takes time .
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: the issue is that your extended area does not cover the unpartitioned space. you cannot partition that unless you increase the size of the extended area.
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: i.e. sda2 needs to be resized first of all
<phinxy> What is the /etc/default/console-setup config file doing, if anything?  "configuration file for setupcon"
<Exterminador> that will take about 2h to do the 3 passes! lol
<[itchyjunk]> hi, stupid question. https://www.tensorflow.org/install/install_linux i'm trying to follow the steps here. and i cant apt-get cuda-command-line-tools
<[itchyjunk]> i probably need to add something to my apt so it can find these non standared stuff? thanks
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: another option you always have with virtual machines (and physical servers alie, though there money is involed, and storage bays may be physically limited) is to just add a new disk
<phinxy> Does /etc/vconsole.conf overrule /etc/default/console-setup?
<RonaldsMazitis> if I will add more apce
<RonaldsMazitis> space
<RonaldsMazitis> will I be able to update ubuntu
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<RonaldsMazitis> I mean, it is living on 1 partition
<Exterminador> Bashing-om, oerheks: while I wait I'm going to eat something. it's almost 23:00h and I haven't eat yet debugging this thing. I'll keep you both informed
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: you can add a new storage, create a file system on it, update /etc/fstab to mount the new file system in an existing location, then move the contents of this directory on the old disk to the new disk
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: K; I be here for a while yet this session :)
<SlidingHorn> [itchyjunk]: the package they're trying to have you install is in nvidia-cuda-toolkit     sudo apt install nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<can> Hello everyone, I have an issue with my computer since I reinstalled ubuntu.
<RonaldsMazitis> I rather install everything again on new virtualbox then
<[itchyjunk]> SlidingHorn, thanks a bunch 0/
<Bashing-om> !details | can
<ubottu> can: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<can> I am stuck in a login loop because my home folder won't decrypt. Do you know any solution ? I did not find anything online
<can> Sorry I thought Shift+Enter would create a new line but it sent the message
<can> I managed to mount my home folder manually (i had a hard time but it works). But ubuntu doesn't decrypt it when I try to login, it just goes back to the login screen. I created a new user with encrypted home and its the same for that user
<Bashing-om> can: Sorry, how encryption works is out of my experience range .
<can> Bashing-om: no problem
<Nebi> ok that seems serious: WHen I put a recovery usb with ubuntuon it, my pc also freezes
<Bashing-om> Nebi: Can you confirm that the LiveUSB is not corrupted ?
<Nebi> hmm ok 'nomodeset' helped
<Nebi> Bashing-om, thanks yes it seems to be OK. WIth nomodeset it started. I'm trying now to see through my logs to see what happened today
<Bashing-om> Nebi: :) .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: 1st pass done. Pass:1 Errors: 0; ** Pass complete, no errors, press ESC to exit **. second pass in progress
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: also stupid question: since Xubuntu boots perfectly with "nomodeset" there's a way to change screen size after right? I'm stuck with 640*480..
<crimson_king> Exterminador: During installation I used nomodeset and the resolution was low. But after booting into the installed system, it was back to normal
<dunpeal> Hi there. Is there a way to specify the main user's uid during the Ubuntu installation process?
<dunpeal> Or would I have to set it manually after install is done?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: sire there is a way .. but keeping "nomodeset" is not optimal, as it defeats "kernel Mode Setting" .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: all i need is it to work (so I can see my series in Strem.io) xD
<crimson_king> Exterminador: Sometimes the installer will boot to a black screen, that's when nomodeset is useful. But after installed, the kernel mode setting should do its job instead
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: what bothers me is that echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE no retun indicates a possible issue with Xorg. Xorg is the GUI !
<Nebi-live> Hi, OK I'm in live-CD and ready to explore the logs
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: weirdly, it works fine on recovery mode, resume (shortened steps) with nouveau drivers
<Nebi-live> Ioria, are you still there?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: When ya get done with the memtest might be a good idea here too to read X's log file .
<Exterminador> the problem of using it with the recovery mode is that I don't have video acceleration and I need it to use Strem.io
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: nvidia-340 "should" work . find out why not :)
<Exterminador>  Bashing-om: I don't know why, but my laptop just shutdown by itself.
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: over heating ?
<jmgb4> Isnt there a bios option (sometimes) to prevent auto-shutdown?
<Exterminador> I don't think so. but can be. even tho it have worked flawlessly today in recovery mode and I've changed the thermal paste just 2 months ago
<jmgb4> Like Bashing-om said, check the temps
<markie^> what would i have to remove to stop my system from starting
<markie^> so basically creating a massive error
<matjam> thats a new one, usually people ask us to help them fix things.
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: system give any info as to the shut down ' sudo tail /var/log/syslog ' ?
<Nebi-live> ok I think I will try to uninstall virtualbox
<markie^> matjam yeah it's a special of situation
<dunpeal> Is there a way to have Ubuntu not create a user besides root during the installation process?
<Nebi-live> other than that I  am searching for a needle in the hay in the logs
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: so, do you want to see X logs?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Well, I can, but i will see nothing that you do not see :)
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Are you booted normal at this time ?
<Nebi> service
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: yes. I've tried to boot with "nomodeset", but still stripes in the screen
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/3slk
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: reading. I be awhile :)
<Exterminador>  Bashing-om: brb too. someone knocked my door
<Nebi> Oh, I', right now reading a forum-article about how to fix a lightdm problem... by Bashing-om from 2014 :) You are famous :)
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: All bets are off " ro recovery nomodeset " looking at a driver issue .
<Nebi> OK, a very concrete question. I typed in 'lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga' and the result is a VGA comptabible controller: Inter corporation. But it does not show my GPU. Could this be a hint of why I have a freeze at boot?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Yukkie p ist time for me that nomdeset is set, and the nvidia driver is still loaded !! .. and then the kernel pukes " (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Deleting GPU-0 " .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: I think I've made a mistake
<Exterminador> lemme see one thing
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: sorry, but I think that I've done Xorg.0.log.old ;x
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: K .. want to see the current boot file :)
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: That last log boot time " Time: Wed May 16 22:23:01 " .
<two_dogs_> [   189.409] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May 16 22:23:01 2018
<Exterminador> then I'm gonna reboot normally. without the "nomodeset". probably better?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Yes, a normal boot then we see what X has to relate .
<Exterminador> I've removed all the Xorg.0.log*
<Exterminador> let's see what it report now
<Bashing-om> Two_Dogs: Exterminador: something really screwy going on with Xorg .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/v8n2
<laptop> problem tried os-prober, updating grub menu and boot-repair and still could not have ubuntu acknowledge windows partition what do I do
<iulian_>  /join  #hexcellents
<rungcc_from_home> HI GUYS!just to let you all know, I discovered what was the problem with my intel nuc giving me all sort of problems! belive it or not, it was the SSD! He was perfectly working, but for some reason, he just don't work on my pc because he isn't an HP computer! What tip me off to try to revert to my old ssd to see if this was the problem was the model number of the new ssd, he is a liteon cv1-8b256-hp
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: I'm considering in installing Xubuntu Xenial in another partition I have just to see if the problem goes away by itself
<rungcc_from_home> the -HP at the end is because the ssd is only compatible with hewllet packard computers! no idea why he was giving problems with usb, but the freezing systems and reboots when inside bios went away, also the addressing errors on USB also disapeared from dmesg.
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: How handy are you ? I am running  xubuntu-core 18.04 very happily .
<Exterminador>  Bashing-om: I'm a noob. been learning very slowly. I've some problems to retain information
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: K. then too soon for you to go with a "make it your own " / It mau at this point be a good idea to have a dual boot . Any ideas of what would produce " (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey " ??
<Bashing-om> it may at this**
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: no idea, honestly
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: As I keep saying .. Xorg seems inconsistent . I got no heartburn to purge and reinstall Xorg and the nvidia driver .
<Exterminador> I can do it. just tell me how :)
<Exterminador> apt remove --purge xorg* nvidia* ?
<Nebi> OK, I'm asking for the last time today: maybe someone can help. I have a total freeze at the beginning of boot (when the logn screen should come). Before that issue I was doing for hours quite a lot of stuff. The last dangerous thing I did (just before the problem) was going to /usr/lib and typing rm -rf libprotobuf* with the aim of removing all the libprotobuf there. Before that I was trying to install version 3.5 of protobuf. While writing pro
<Nebi> toc --version ti said it wqas 3.5 already. But while running a program it always said I was on 3.1. So I did different things. At the same time I also upgraded my gcc from 5.4 to 8. Maybe I did there something wrong? I also tried to compile caffe and openpose. I installed many libraries that were mentioned in some articles. Thats about it. I really dont know exactly what I did. And reading through the logs is currently not helping me as I dont k
<Nebi> now what I should look for.
<EriC^^> Nebi: try removing quiet splash from grub and put verbose instead
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: apt remove --purge xorg* nvidia* ? :x
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: 1st we got to stop the Xserver . need to know the display manager : ' cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager ' .
<Nebi> EriC^^ Thanks Eric. Unfortunately it didnt provide in the loading more information ebfore the freeze. Black screen with not-moving tick above
<Exterminador>  Bashing-om: I'm on tty2. does it matter? as with the stripes I can't see nothing in the normal way
<jcnoir> /plugin
<EriC^^> Nebi: does another tty work?
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: /usr/sbin/lightdm
<Nebi> If I do normal boot or replacing by verbose, then no other tty can be opened. However, if I replace with 'nomodeset' then it crashes but I can change to another tty
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Let's then try an easier way in your condition. rebbot to the login screen can you get a usable comsole interface with ' ctl+alt+F2 ' ?
<|Night|> hey
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Boy, I got some homework to do as I was expecting this to be ubuntu and running GDM3 rather than lightdm .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: that's what I've done :) I've let it boot until the login screen and then I've used ctrl+alt+f2
<|Night|> I keep getting To connect to site insecurely, use `--no-check-certificate'.  with wget
<|Night|> any idea how to fix this? CA is in my sertstore
<|Night|> it even fails on github
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Here then X is not started ) I think ) and we can safely run ' sudo apt remove --purge xserver-xorg ' sudo apt install xserver-xorg ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' . reboot to see what we have for sure .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: right away!
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: I do expect that you can copy and paste in the blind :)
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: I'm good typing manually (been doing it for some time)
<kilroyson101> hey there quick question if i could
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: :_ was concerned could not see properly in that TTY2 .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: rebooting (Nvidia logo appeared after splash screen) but once again, stripes in the login screen
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: At that point is the vesa driver .
<kilroyson101> unable to find root  error when installing from usb  any idea where i went sideways with the process ?
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: next idea? :)
<Bashing-om> kilroyson101: in the installer did you " something else" and did you there define the / partition ?
<[itchyjunk]> hi i am trying to follow the steps here. https://www.tensorflow.org/install/install_linux i was told to apt-get install cuda-command-line-toolkit instead which i did. do i need to get the cuda-command-line-tools as well?
<kilroyson101> wont show that part goes straight from the minimal or full install to the partion menu but it only shows my sdb not the harddrive for comp i believe
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: think'n
<Bashing-om> kilroyson101: Best show the channel what you are working with . pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' .
<kilroyson101> like a pic or ?  if it changes the scenario any  these are machines that were wiped by police and bought at auction i have no back up O.S to work with on these machines
<Bashing-om> kilroyson101: A pic might just might be good enough :)
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: what returns ' apt-cache show xserver-xorg | grep Version ' ?
<kilroyson101> kk ill take a shot of it with cell and ill be back  ty bashing-om   definitely appreciated,
<Bashing-om> kilroyson101: Gotta be a reason .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: Version: 1:7.7+19ubuntu7
<Jordan_U> kilroyson101: Are you sure that these computers have hard drives? Often the way that organizations ensure that no data gets leaked is by simply removing the hard drive before selling them on.
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: that is correct .. and are the modules available ? pastebin ' cat /etc/initramfs-tools/modules ' .
<Nebi> Could it be that running 'sudo ldconfig' it caused a freeze at boot?
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: weirdly, no modules: http://termbin.com/1ofo
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: default .. I had expected perhaps to see nvidia ?? Back to the drawing board .
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Got a config file ( should NOT ) ' ls /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ' anything mvidia here 'ls /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d ' ?
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: inside /etc/X11 there's no Xorg.conf. inside /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d there's a few files including nvidia.drm.outputclass-ubuntu.conf
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: We should be good ... humm .. How about we revert back explicitly to nouveau driver . from there see what we can find ?
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: how to do that? apt remove --purge nvidia* only?
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: or should I go to Software & Updates and choose Xorg there?
<Johnak> is this the place to ask if i have questions on my ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Yes, and then explictly make sure the nouvea driver installs ' sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ' watching for error reports .
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Command line ' apt remove --purge nvidia* '
<Bashing-om>  .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: right away.
<Bashing-om> Johnak: most assurdedly .. ubuntu ask .
<Johnak> my wlan0 does not show up in the "iwconfig", but my "lsusb" and "inxi -nx" says they can see this wifi adapter, has anyone and any similar problem?
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: apt install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau said it's already installed
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: reboot and still with bad graphic's ?
<Exterminador> it's rebooting
<Nebi> guys an important question: could the freeze be caused because I typed 'sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<www_> no
<Bashing-om> Nebi: I would not think so .. the package manager only looks for things it "can" remove .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: no bad graphics, but a black screen instead. :/
<Nebi> Bashing-om, OK thanks for the info.
<LinuxGuy2020> Hello I was wondering if there is a way for an average user to convert a deb package along with dependencies into a snap package. Command line is fine as long as its not rocket science.
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: show a new Xorg.conf file . I am out of time and must cut grass, I be back in an hour or so .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: what I can see here is that "nomodeset" makes it work but I have low graphics resolution. if at least I could change screen resolution even with "nomodeset" enabled. pastebin on its way
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/b0cx
<Exterminador> oops
<Exterminador> wrong file
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: I don't have any Xorg.conf file
<kilroyson101> how would one upload picture from comp to the chat ? got the pics   Bashing-om
<kilroyson101> okay so i used rufus to make a ubuntu bootable usb with both 14.04 and 18.04 versions   unable to find root  error when installing from usb  any idea where i went sideways with the process ?if it changes the scenario any  these are machines that were wiped by police and bought at auction i have no back up O.S to work with on these machines an i have pictures of the screens and error aswell.
<www_> kilroyson101: use dd instead of rufus
<kilroyson101> dd ??
<kilroyson101> could you elaborate ?
<www_> type man dd in the terminal
<compdoc> kilroyson101, rufus is  run on windows?
<www_> or dd help
<kilroyson101> is it the other option on rufus instead of iso ?   /    rufus is being run on windows but the machines themselves have nothing on them   im working with a base bios
<www_> oh
<compdoc> kilroyson101, imageUSB works perfectly with iso files
<kilroyson101> 2.18.1213 version of rufus and the 14.04.4 and 18.04 versions of ubuntu     /  so you think switching the formatting program will yield different result ?
<compdoc> its what i use
<Nebi> OK, I will go to bed now. I posted my problem under the following link if someone might want to help: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1037166/freeze-at-login-screen-ubuntu-16-04-unknown-reason-after-doing-many-things
<kilroyson101> ill try it out  thanks compdoc
<Exterminador> okay. how do I force the screen resolution even with nomodeset enabled?
<kilroyson101> any other suggestions mates while im testing that out ?
<www_> i use dd command with iso and it has never disappointed me
<Exterminador> www_: afaik you don't have dd in Windoze
<www_> Exterminador: i dont use windows!!!! if that person has a computer running linux, he can try it out
<puff> I'm having trouble getting my kindle fire to mount via MTP.
<puff> When I plug my kindle fire in via USB cable, I get "Unable to open MTP device '[usb:002,006]'"
<www_> install mtp tools
<puff> Hm, in dmesg, I see it recognizing the kindle fire, then: [183041.198292] ata4: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4040000 action 0xe frozen
<puff> I already have mtp-tools installed.
<nacc> puff: that message implies a hardware fault occurred. Are you using the cable that came with your Kindle?
<nacc> puff: have you tried other USB ports on your machine, some may be underpowered. If a laptop, is the laptop plugged in (this also changes port behavior, broad strokes)
<Exterminador> nacc: by any chance do you know how to force a specific screen resolution even with nomodeset enabled?
<nacc> Exterminador: have you tried with xrandr?
<Exterminador> nope. how should I proceed?
<PastorBones> Hey guys...I accidentally chown / but was able to stop it quick. /lib64 and /tmp were changed. I booted LiveCD, fixed ownership...still won't boot. Any suggestions?
<gambl0re> can anyone recommend a simple lightweight easy to use video editor for ubuntu?
<RoadRunner> trying to unmount an fs to shrink a lvm partition but seem to be making a mistake in my command syntax: "sudo umount /dev/sda5/xubuntu-vg/lvm2 pv".  Where "dev/sda5 "is the partition, "xubuntu-vg" the mount point and "lvm2 pv" the file system. Where is my mistake?
<matjam> RoadRunner: just umount the mount path
<matjam> if its mounted to /xubuntu-vg (you need to use the absolute path) then umount /xubuntu-vg
<matjam> of course if the filesystem is in use it will not let you.
<RoadRunner> matjam: I booted from a live cd and am following the example syntax here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/196125/how-can-i-resize-an-lvm-partition-i-e-physical-volume : "sudo umount /dev/vg_blah/lv_blah"
<matjam> that will work just don't put anything after it
<matjam> type "mount" to see whats mounted, exactly, and use the path there
<michaelrose> so why exactly did ubuntu copy that idiotic pull up to get rid of lockscreen gesture from windows?
<matjam> I don't know
<RoadRunner> matjam: figuring out the correct path is the problem for me; I thought GParted gave it under "mount point". "mount" lists a ton of stuff and no dev/sda5 is evident
<matjam> I replaced GDM with LightDM to get rid of it.
<matjam> RoadRunner: well you're using lvm so the underlying device won't be mounted
#ubuntu 2018-05-17
<matjam> can you go to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste the output of "mount" and "lvs" and "vgs"
<matjam> then send me the link, of course
<matjam> :-)
<PastorBones> let me boot back up the live...
<PastorBones> should I run these as sudo?
<PastorBones> getting permission errors on the lvs command
<PastorBones> and the vgs
<matjam> yeah you will need to be root
<swift110> hey all
<RoadRunner> matjam: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YcW9HHRSc8/
<matjam> sec
<matjam> looks like root is mounted inside the gui? You should be able to umount it with "umount /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root"
<RoadRunner> matjam: could it be mounted inside a gui because gparted is running?
<matjam> eh, gparted shouldn't be mounting things
<matjam> try the umount first
<matjam> as root
<PastorBones> matjam: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2WQ74RXDqf
<matjam> hang on RoadRunner and PastorBones are you guys the same?
<matjam> I got you both confused
<matjam> lol
<PastorBones> nope...I got the chown / problem
<RoadRunner> matjam: no I am just RoadRunner :)
<matjam> ok, so, RoadRunner your filesystem should be unmounted
<PastorBones> I will wait... 😉
<RoadRunner> matjam: it seems to have accepted your command. How to verify? type in mount again?
<matjam> RoadRunner: no, you can now do whatever things you want to do in gparted
<matjam> I assume why you wanted that filesystem unmounted
<matjam> PastorBones: so, I'm not sure how to fix that
<PastorBones> I assumed it would be easier to just backup and reinstall.
<matjam> PastorBones: what did you do exactly? chown / to your user?
<matjam> PastorBones: probably, though http://hyperlogos.org/page/Restoring-Permissions-Debian-System
<PastorBones> but once I noticed it only got lib64 I hoped there was an easier way
<matjam> PastorBones: well
<PastorBones> I did sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /
<matjam> PastorBones: ah that will kill it lol
<PastorBones> lolya...just a lil bit
<matjam> PastorBones: it might have got into /dev
<PastorBones> ok...no worries. just games and my webserver on it.
<matjam> I honestly would re-install just to be safe
<matjam> RoadRunner: I'm heading out, hope that helped yuou
<PastorBones> thx matjam...you're the best. btw, how many more years you planning on hanging around in here? lol
<matjam> ha
<PastorBones> 😉 peace
<RoadRunner> matjam: yes, just wanted to know how you recognized that as THE file system?
<matjam> i looked for "root" in the paste
<matjam> I think xubuntu decided to automount your / filesystem in /media/xubuntu/... because its an ext4 filesystem and it's trying to be helpful
<RoadRunner> matjam: just checked the fs using the same path, seems ok
<RoadRunner> matjam: so now, I'll use the same path to shrink it: "sudo lvreduce --resizefs -L 30G /dev//mapper/xubuntu--vg-root" correct?
<matjam> you need to shrink the filesystem first
<matjam> I think
<matjam> resize2fs /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root 30G
<matjam> should do it
<RoadRunner> matjam: here https://askubuntu.com/questions/196125/how-can-i-resize-an-lvm-partition-i-e-physical-volume  it says the above command does both at the same time
<matjam> ah that would be the --resizefs
<matjam> yeah you are probably good to go
<RoadRunner> matjam: many thanks :)
<OdicforceSounds> hi all, does anyone can tell me what service open a locahost:6667 services at init, that is not explicity an IRC_server ?
<rypervenche> OdicforceSounds: Is this starting up on your machine?
<OdicforceSounds> rypervenche: yes
<rypervenche> OdicforceSounds: Can you run this for us? "sudo ss -plnt"
<rypervenche> OdicforceSounds: And pastebin the output please.
<OdicforceSounds> rypervenche: https://pastebin.com/EzxwN3VK
<neildugan> Hi I am getting lots of errors like : "May 17 10:36:23 robin kernel: [  435.241641] ata15.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT" ....  but ata15 is not mentioned in /dev/disk/by-path (others are) ... any ideas on how to fix this?
<rypervenche> OdicforceSounds: Unless I don't understand how systemd works, I'd say that that's a problem.
<OdicforceSounds> rypervenche: suggestion?
<RoadRunner> how long is lvreduce and resizefs from 75-30GB likely to take?
<rypervenche> OdicforceSounds: Have you installed any packages from outside of your official Ubuntu repositories?
<rypervenche> RoadRunner: Not long at all normally. Shrinking might take longer, I guess, but not by much I don't think.
<OdicforceSounds> rypervenche: I guess I didn't ... I will check what software is installed then.. thnks
<rypervenche> OdicforceSounds: If it's what I think it is, then you should reinstall.
<OdicforceSounds> rypervenche: it was bitlbee
<OdicforceSounds> I did install it from ubuntu sources anyway, as I was testing it, I did installed yesterday and yeah.. I removed and vuala.. no more IRC service in that machine!
<rypervenche> Weird.
<jeffrey_f> Does there exist a script to move a the /home to another disk/partition?
<ClydeSlims> I'm trying to add SSH keys to a new user I made. I have two users: ron and tod
<Two_Dogs> jeffrey_f: the home folder to its own partition?
<ClydeSlims> I already have an SSH keys for ron under /home/ron/.ssh/authorized_keys that I made with putty gen. I also have one for tod: /home/tod/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ClydeSlims> However, when I use the private key in PuTTy I made for tod, it keeps trying to use the username 'ron'
<ClydeSlims> and I have no idea why.
<rypervenche> jeffrey_f: Nope. You would just do that manually.
<rypervenche> ClydeSlims: So you made two separate keys using PuTTY?
<ClydeSlims> rypervenche, I generated it, then I saved the public key and private key to my desktop. Then I took the contents of the public key and put it under /home/tod/authorized_keys.
<ClydeSlims> Then I use the private key to attempt to login and it keeps trying to use the one for ron
<ClydeSlims> even though I'm using tod's private key...
<rypervenche> ClydeSlims: Likely a PuTTY thing then. I'd recommend using either something like Babun or the Linux subsystem and use a real terminal and real openSSH.
<matlock> how hard would it be to re-package the clear linux kernel into an ubuntu ppa?
<matlock> it would be an instant speed-up for intel users
<matlock> intel posts their kernels as rpms, could probably be converted to deb
<SporkWitch> matlock: ever done any packaging? :P
<matlock> none of the custom optimizations will ever be upstreamed into linux kernel, they can't, nor can ubuntu adopt them because their amd64 has to work well on amd and older intel too
<matlock> yeah, it's a real pain in the ass, even snaps are
<SporkWitch> ClydeSlims: the correct location for authorized_keys is ~/.ssh/authorized_keys the correct permissions for the file are 0600, and i've seen some versions of ssh require ~/.ssh to have 0700
<Hashtag> Who manages apt? Seems like a big responsibility.
<ClydeSlims> SporkWitch, yeah those are all correct. Turns out it's a bug in PuTTy.
<ClydeSlims> oh well
<matlock> it's broken down into teams hashtag, long-established processed are followed
<rypervenche> matlock: I suppose there's always alien.
<SporkWitch> ClydeSlims: also, if you're forced to use windows, I recommend BitVise Tunnellier over putty, more feature rich and a bit nicer to work with; the WSL is semi-usable as long as you have local privkeys; it has no USB access, so hardware tokens aren't an option
<Hashtag> matlock: I'm guessing it's part of the debian project?
<matlock> hashtag initially, but then it filters down through ubuntu's apt services and other distro's own apt services, like devuan
<matlock> each distro has a process for approving and distributing those new packages according to their release strategy
<hggdh> I am guessing the "clear linux kernel" is the kernel as published by upstream; if I am correct, then it is already available; see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Hashtag> interesting
 * SporkWitch needs to read up on how apt improves over apt-get and/or aptitude...
<matlock> hggdh, the clear linux kernel is the not the upstream kernel, it is a heavily patched version of the linux kernel distributed by intel as part of their clear linux reference distro
<hggdh> matlock: I stand corrected :-)
<matlock> hggdh the clear linux kernel rips out all kinds of AMD and non-x86 stuff, also includes a bunch of special optimizations that could probably never be upstreamed or included in a mainstream distro
<matlock> the only distro that does ship them is solus, but it would be cool if you could add via ppa in ubuntu
<SporkWitch> sounds like something to ask intel to package and maintain lol
<matlock> maybe, but they are pushing their own distro and already publish rpms
<hggdh> matlock: I understand. Well, you can package it in a PPA but it will (probably) never be a generally available kernel in any main distro (since it targets only Intel)
<SporkWitch> ^ this, and it also means there's little incentive for someone to step up and maintain it, due to the limited utility
<SporkWitch> i can say that after the PITA that was my first attempt at packaging and setting up a PPA, I have no interest in trying to support multiple architectures; I'll keep it working on AMD64 on current LTS, since that's what I use, but it just isn't worth the effort to go more nuanced
<jeffrey_f> rypervenche: I figured as much......
<matlock> I wouldn't discount people wanting speed on their laptops, maybe someone will want it enough who has capability to do it, people go out of their way to publish other custom kernels via PPA
<SporkWitch> matlock: i think you're probably overstating the performance difference vs effort
<RoadRunner> trying to downsize an lvm partition but seems something went wrong, Gparted still sees the partition at its former size and can't reduce it (only thinkg that changed is it sees it as only 30GB used)  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VW9ncRNP75/
<SporkWitch> matlock: there's a reason almost no one bothers recompiling their kernels anymore; hardware is just so much faster now, the benefits just don't justify the effort
<matlock> effort in terms of installing a ppa and updating off it? that's not much effort; the performance improvement on intel x86 chips are a magnitude of 2-3 on many tasks in clear linux compared to ubuntu
<SporkWitch> i'd be really curious to see those benchmarks, though it'd be hard to get an apples-to-apples comparison unless you are running otherwise identical systems; ubuntu and its derivatives do add a fair bit of candy that's going to impact performance
<matlock> source of performance stats: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu1804-fedora28-clear&num=1
<SporkWitch> yeah, so we're comparing complete distros, not just kernels
<SporkWitch> you're looking at a lot more differences than just a kernel here
<SporkWitch> also, x86? wtf are you doing running x86 in 2018? lol
<SporkWitch> i assume you mean x86_64, better known as AMD64?
<matlock> yes, x86_64
<SporkWitch> assuming the source is public, nothing stopping you from compiling and running that kernel yourself; i'd be far more interested in seeing a benchmark on a 100% identical system, with the kernel being the only exception.  You could even do this on the same machine with a reboot between benchmarks
<SporkWitch> 2-3x is pretty massive, and if it's just kernel optimizations, that isn't just massive, that's unbelievable (literally, heh)
<matlock> yeah, it's not just the kernel, looks like someone has already tried this
<matlock> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-clear-tweaks&num=1
<matlock> they did not get the same increases you see across the distros, i realize now clear linux and solus are also rebuilding all system libraries with glibc optimizations, that would require a lot more than just one package
<RoadRunner> sorry, dropped connection, if someone answered me regarding my lvm downsizing issue, please repeat, thanks :)
<SporkWitch> matlock: read the last page, it's addressing (and concluding) pretty much what i did, though admittedly he's basing it on more than intuition
<RoadRunner> seems the logical volume went down from 74 to 30GB but the file system is still seen as 74... and I can't find my root fs (had to reboot)  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xW9P7PvtfH/ Help?
<cfhowlett> !lvm | RoadRunner, I've ZERO experience but the factoids might be worth reading
<ubottu> RoadRunner, I've ZERO experience but the factoids might be worth reading: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cfhowlett> no doubt, more current information is available
<xamithan> Can you just lvextend -r the xubuntu-vg/root ?
<RoadRunner> I've already followed advise from here https://askubuntu.com/questions/196125/how-can-i-resize-an-lvm-partition-i-e-physical-volume and it is that 2 in one command  "sudo lvreduce --resizefs -L 30G /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root" that had created the screw up.  Wish I just did it one at a time... No how to fix the mess...?
<xamithan> Just try doing a lvextend -r -l 100%FREE /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root
<RoadRunner> xamithan: I had to reboot since so my root fs is no longer  at /dev/mapper; where it is now - I don't know  and can't find it; that's why I included the paste above
<RoadRunner> xamithan: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xW9P7PvtfH/
<xamithan> Well it is somewhere because it shows up in lvs
<matjam> RoadRunner: you took a full backup, right? :-)
 * cfhowlett thinks "of COURSE he did!"
 * matjam backs up his linux machine to his NAS every day
<RoadRunner> matjam: no important data there, but I'd rather not have to give up on that partition because of the settings
<matjam> RoadRunner: I would try the e2resizefs command anyway
<xamithan> Is it just under /dev/xubuntu-vg/root ?
<matjam> because it should do it right
<matjam> resize2fs
<xamithan> Thats how my LVM shows up anyway,  so a lvextend -r -l 100%FREE /dev/xubuntu-vg/root might work
<RoadRunner> xamithan: could you please exlpain that sysntax to me?
<RoadRunner> matjam: would resize2fs work on lvs fs?
<xamithan> the -l is for the extents,  telling it to use all available space from the VG,  and -r will autoresize the filesystem
<xamithan> That'll get it back to 74gigs,  if that is what you want to do.  If you just want to resize the FS down to 30gb try resize2fs
<xamithan> I just like using the -r switch since you don't need to do two commands
<RoadRunner> according to man resize2fs is for ext2,3,4 so would it work for lvs?
<xamithan> You can use it for lvreduce too
<matjam> the lv is just a block device, it has ext4 on it
<RoadRunner> ok, so the last q is how to make sure where my root fs actually is?
<RoadRunner> can you guys see it in my "mount" paste?
<xamithan> I would assume /dev/xubuntu-vg/root  if it isn't in mapper
<matjam> tis /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root
<RoadRunner> matjam: tis?
<matjam> tis poor yorrick, for I knew him well
<matjam> tis but a dream
<RoadRunner> ok, ok :) you Shakespeare lover you :)
<cfhowlett> WWWD?
<RoadRunner> matjam: so: "resize2fs /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root 30G"?
<Yourock17> Hi
<matjam> RoadRunner: should be good. Not warranties though, you might end up blowing it all up :P
 * matjam reboots to install Ubuntu Budgie
<RoadRunner> matjam: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZGpZJfXzFX/ how to proceed?
<RoadRunner> matjam: I can guess you are likely getting tired of my newbie questions, but please don't leave me now :)
<RoadRunner> ok, I executed the command and was told that the file system is already that size so "nothing to do" yet the partition still can't be decreased in size
<debauchery1st> anyone around?
<psilicon> Yes, lots of people.
<cfhowlett> only 1606 or so ...
<RoadRunner> I'd like to issue lvreduce command sepparately but there is no man on it. Would this be correct "sudo lvreduce  -L 30G /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root"?
<debauchery1st> I'm re-installing ubuntu and I can't format my old partition
<debauchery1st> It says it's formatted, and then it's not
<cfhowlett> what is the error message, debauchery1st
<debauchery1st> there's no error. it's very strange
<SwedeMike> RoadRunner: "man lvreduce" works for me. And yes, it looks like that would be correct. You know what it does, right?
<RoadRunner> SwedeMike: should reduce the lvm partition size
<SwedeMike> RoadRunner: yes, and you know it only does that, it does nothing to the filesystem?
<cfhowlett> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit    debauchery1st
<RoadRunner> SwedeMike: yes, the fs is already suppose to be shrunk
<SwedeMike> RoadRunner: ok, then yes, that should work fine.
<RoadRunner> SwedeMike: wonder why my man has nothing on lvreduce, what ver os are you running?
<debauchery1st> cfhowlett, https://pastebin.com/ihV4a3GC
<SwedeMike> RoadRunner: both ubuntu and debian have manpages for lvreduce when I check.
<cfhowlett> debauchery1st, ah,  sudo gdisk -l | grep pastebinit        because GPT not MBR
<debauchery1st> cfhowlett, https://pastebin.com/fimgGDKd
<RoadRunner> SwedeMike: 16.04 gets me nothing; do get it under 18.04
<cfhowlett> debauchery1st, ah, yes.  the hybrid gpt/mbr.  I suspect you're running into a permission restriction.
<debauchery1st> cfhowlett, is there a solution for that?
<cfhowlett> debauchery1st, haven't found the easy analysis fix yet.
<debauchery1st> I'm on the kubuntu 18.04 live usb stick
<w5io> I'm working with xubuntu 18.04 -how do I set up a l2tp vpn connection?
<cfhowlett> debauchery1st, is this your first installation of *buntu to this device?
<debauchery1st> cfhowlett, hardly. I'm a developer. python mostly.
<cfhowlett> :)   alrighty then
<w5io> ..all I see is pptp option.
<debauchery1st> cfhowlett, I think I have mint on there
<cfhowlett> possible work around: purge the current partitions then repartition?
<debauchery1st> cfhowlett, I tried that with gparted
<t_> Just coming here to thank whoever wrote the driver to work with hdmi cable / tv
<t_> THANK YOU
<debauchery1st> I even booted into the mac partition and tried to delete them in disk-utility
<debauchery1st> it just wont erase
<cfhowlett> I've seen this with windows.  partition lock due to improper/incomplete windows shutdown
<debauchery1st> you think I need to boot windows and do a shutdown /h ?
<cfhowlett> if you have windows then yes.  merely speculating here ...
<debauchery1st> they're on different disks
<debauchery1st> physically speaking
<operator-error> cfhowlett: correct.  debauchery1st: doesn't matter if they're different physical disks.
<cfhowlett> yep ...
<debauchery1st> operator-error, that's interesting.
<debauchery1st> I'll be back.
<operator-error> debauchery1st: you could also force the drive to mount in read/write mode in Linux.
<RoadRunner> SwedeMike: this is where I am at https://i.imgur.com/tGWoqcT.png any idea how to proceed?
<operator-error> cfhowlett: if debaucher1st comes back and needs to know how to force-mount a windows partition/drive (that wasn't properly shutdown) under Linux, point him to https://blog.arvixe.com/how-to-force-mount-unclean-shutdowned-windows-ntfs-or-fat32-drive-in-linux/
<operator-error> cfhowlett: if debaucher1st comes back and needs to know how to force-mount a windows partition/drive (that wasn't properly shutdown) under Linux, point him to https://blog.arvixe.com/how-to-force-mount-unclean-shutdowned-windows-ntfs-or-fat32-drive-in-linux/
<cfhowlett> !cookie | operator-error
<ubottu> operator-error: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cfhowlett> wilco
<operator-error> :)  Mmmmmm, cooooookiiiieeeeee.
<Draegon> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 on a dual monitor system, kernel version is 4.4.0-124-generic, and the system is updated every day (when updates available). I installed Digimend v7 drivers a couple days ago, and the Stylus Pen for my Ugee graphics tablet now draws smoothly, and has pressure sensitivity, which is perfect. Is there any way to change the Hot Key assignment, and tie the tablet resolution to the same as one of my monitors?
<w5io> Anyone have successful experience connecting to a l2tp vpn in x18.04?
<SlidingHorn> Draegon: what version and flavor OS are you running?
<Draegon> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<debauchery1st> operator-error, I properly shutdown windows
<cfhowlett> operator-error> cfhowlett: if debaucher1st comes back and needs to know how to force-mount a windows partition/drive (that wasn't properly shutdown) under Linux, point him to https://blog.arvixe.com/how-to-force-mount-unclean-shutdowned-windows-ntfs-or-fat32-drive-in-linux/
<debauchery1st> cfhowlett, I'm back
<cfhowlett> proceed with partitioning/formatting
<Draegon> Currently, the issues I still need to resolve is Hotkey Buttons, assign Single not Dual Monitor usage for my graphics tablet, and force/fix the Tablet to Monitor resolution as circles come out as egg shaped.
<SwedeMike> RoadRunner: proceed with what? I have no idea what you're trying to do.
<debauchery1st> cfhowlett, I get a "can have overlapping partitions" error
<cfhowlett> never worked with that one.  move a partition should clear it???
<SwedeMike> RoadRunner: btw, I tend to resizefs to 5% less than the underlying device, just to make sure I overrun the partition. Then I shrink the lv, then I resizefs again so it can detect the new size
<SwedeMike> RoadRunner: I wouldn't trust resize2fs and lvreduce to agree that "30G" is the same thing.
<debauchery1st> cfhowlett, https://pastebin.com/GVcLX3Hk
<cfhowlett> I see a lot of success.  We happy?
<debauchery1st> cfhowlett, https://pastebin.com/8TQH8QXp
<debauchery1st> that's what's so strange.
<debauchery1st> it doesn't actually format
<cfhowlett> yeah line 28 ...
<cfhowlett> I don't get it
<FaTaL_G> dang frustrating... I did a update & upgrade, and now my system on reboot, had my ethernet IP offline by default, I had to force it ifup
<cfhowlett> and will have to suggest you ask someone who knows.
<FaTaL_G> and my additional network card is seen, but not servicing ip address via dhcp
<FaTaL_G> anyone have a suggestion what I should look at to see why the network device isnt working even though its listed?
<debauchery1st> FaTaL_G, wifi?
<FaTaL_G> yes and no
<FaTaL_G> the wifi works, and the intel i219v 201 work
<FaTaL_G> The enp4s0f# does not
<debauchery1st> systemd
<FaTaL_G> Im worried that the kernel update did it.... (04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82580 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 01))
<debauchery1st> I'd suggest hopping on a live usb of 18.04
<cfhowlett> FaTaL_G, easy enough to analyze.  reboot, hit esc after bootsplash to bring up grub, select "old ubuntu" and see what happens
<debauchery1st> cfhowlett, do you think the hardware could be the problem?
<cfhowlett> highly doubtful.  this is a partitioning error, i.e. at the software level.
<cfhowlett> IMO
<debauchery1st> it runs. ubuntu works on that partition.
<debauchery1st> I just don't want that flavor any more
<cfhowlett> wait, what?
<cfhowlett> if you want to change ubuntu flavors, do NOT reinstall.
<FaTaL_G> I statically set the ip, and it worked
<cfhowlett> e.g. sudo apt purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop will yield a Kubuntu system
<FaTaL_G> so its not assigning IP on those nics, but it is via wifi and my intel onboard nics
<debauchery1st> cfhowlett, my apt-get sort of broke
<debauchery1st> I started getting "import debian.deb822" errors
<cfhowlett> then do it from the USB: boot USB, chroot to your system then execute the command on that traget
<cfhowlett> no idea what that error meas
<cfhowlett> means
<debauchery1st> I'm on the kubuntu usb
<cfhowlett> same process.  what is your end goal?
<debauchery1st> my end goal was to have a clean system
<debauchery1st> I saved my important files and decided to reinstall
<cfhowlett> cool.   starting point/system was ...?
<debauchery1st> I think it may have been mint 17
<cfhowlett> then my suggestion won't work and you should install ubuntu the normal way.
<debauchery1st> that's what I'm trying to do.
<Draegon> Is there any way to assign/change hotkey association on a graphics tablet (standard tablet, no on board OS) in ubuntu 16.04?
<w5io> need help with xubuntu 18.04 with 4,15 kernel and l2tp vpn
<Alion001> Why Then Is This "FATAL" And To WHO: modprobe: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper is in use.
<debauchery1st> I'll see if moving the SSD to a USB case has an affect on the permission problem
<w5io> Anyone mess with this yet?
<cfhowlett> debauchery1st, great experiment!  let us know the outcome, debauchery1st
<debauchery1st> ok
<debauchery1st> bbl
<liveuser1> hi
<liveuser1> jottr: what do you think about google docs
<liveuser1> so much private writings never shared
<liveuser1> do you reccommend using google docs for sharing
<liveuser1> or RELEASE
<cfhowlett> liveuser1, not an ubuntu support issue.  please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<RoadRunner> SwedeMike: I am just trying to shrink my lvm partition and I took your advise and reduced the fs to 25GB while trying to reduce partition to 30GB. Terminal is telling me that all is done and is fine but GParted doesn't see the extra space and the lvm still is the same size as before
<liveuser1> cfhowlett: is there a bazaar spot for the apparmor profile?
<liveuser1> ubuntu has a skel by default where debian or kali doesn't
<liveuser1> cfhowlett: making my own profile requires using more binaries
<liveuser1> the complain binary etc
<liveuser1> cfhowlett: ey, make yourself useful
<liveuser1> ahbout that apparmor profile
<liveuser1> !webkit
<liveuser1> Is there a simpler browser available
<liveuser1> webkit
<liveuser1> !web-kit
<cfhowlett> liveuser1, you are randomly jumping topics.  I suspect chatbot
<BionicMac> O_o
<FaTaL_G> o_0
<underd0g> hello
<lotuspsychje> underd0g: welcome, what can we do for you?
<hide4> nothing, just testing haha
<underd0g> nothing just testing
<liveuser1> underd0g: testing what
<cfhowlett> guys: this is the support channel.  please make a private channel for random chat
<underd0g> liveuser1: new weechat config
<Draegon> Anyone knowledge of graphics tablets>
<Draegon> ?
<lotuspsychje> Draegon: best to ask your detailed question to the channel
<lotuspsychje> !details | Draegon
<ubottu> Draegon: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Draegon> I asked earlier, but no response.
<Draegon> Anyway "I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 on a dual monitor system, kernel version is 4.4.0-124-generic, and the system is updated every day (when updates available). I installed Digimend v7 drivers a couple days ago, and the Stylus Pen for my Ugee graphics tablet now draws smoothly, and has pressure sensitivity, which is perfect. Is there any way to change the Hot Key assignment, and tie the tablet resolution to the same as one of my monitors?"
<hide4> quit
<lotuspsychje> Draegon: can this help ? https://medium.com/@ahris/setting-up-wacom-tablets-with-ubuntu-16-04-d7277e4a595d
<Draegon> lotuspsychje: That link is talking about installing drivers. I installed the Digimend v7 drivers a couple days ago. The stylus pen used to be jerky pixelated rubbish, now it has pressure sensitivity and smooth lines.
<smiledays-1g> hello
<matjam> hello smiledays-1g
<Draegon> lotuspshchje: It says about using CLI to configure Tablet, Stylus, Eraser, and Cursor. The Stylus Pen has 2 buttons, they are currently doing the move canvas and popup the colour/pen wheel, I'm happy to keep that. What I want to edit is the 8 Hotkeys on the tablet itself. For example, I want to set Eraser as 1 of the hot keys, and Undo as another.
<Draegon> The overview page relocates to another github page, and they talk about Kernel Driver, X Driver, and libwacom, which would I need, if either can help with what I'm trying to do?
<lotuspsychje> Draegon: not sure how hotkeys work on tablets, have you tryed hotkeys in unity?
<lotuspsychje> !hotkeys | Draegon
<ubottu> Draegon: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2209015&seqNum=3
<matjam> Draegon: I think the digimend stuff also allows you to configure the hotkeys
<matjam> Draegon: when I was looking at that stuff for you I noticed that it had that feature
<Draegon> I have no idea of setting hot keys in ubuntu.
<matjam> https://github.com/DIGImend/digimend-kernel-drivers/issues/10 might be relevant?
<matjam> have you tried posting in the issues there, it seems there's people who know that hardware and can help if you can't find what you need
<Draegon> Hi again Matjam, it works perfect for sensitivity and pressure since v7 was installed after you went zzz.
<matjam> sorry, its just it's kinda esoteric hardware
<lis_> MerlinJ82
<lis_> sorry merlin
<lis_> bye
<ix> test
<matjam> ix: success
<ixxx> matjam i got a new video card and I need to use command line to toggle between motherboard analog audio out and hdmi digital out (from geforce card)
<Draegon> I'll check that link. I have been by the wacom channel, but never anyone there.
<pignu> hi - i'm using 16,04 how do I increase the guests hardrive space? its capped at 4gb
<ixxx> It works when I change output device in playback, but I can't figure out command for terminal/shortcuts
<matjam> Draegon: I have a lot more success posting into the issues app of github; developers that use github a lot tend to pay attention to stuff raised there.
<Draegon> Ok, thanks.
<Draegon> Do u think they'd be able to help tie up the resolution of tablet to monitor as well?
<matjam> ixxx: I believe you need to use pactl
<matjam> Draegon: you can ask, but I don't think that's possible
<matjam> Draegon: X treats all input devices equally; you can't "bind" them to a specific display like that - I *think* - I don't know 100% for sure but again, those people know tablets, so if anyone knows it will be them.
<Draegon> OK, thanks. I'll ask.
<ixxx> matjam the card names that work are built-in audio analog stereo and gf108 hdmi4
<ixxx> matjam the trick is the profiles are different AND the cards are different so I need to toggle profile AND card.
<matjam> ixxx: I found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/71863/how-to-change-pulseaudio-sink-with-pacmd-set-default-sink-during-playback/72076#72076
<matjam> dunno if that helps
<Draegon> If I get any joy, I'll pop back to update you in case someone else asks similar.
<matjam> Draegon: well, just posting an issue will help; it's searchable then - just make sure you post success there and what you did so others can stumble on it
<matjam> Draegon: https://xkcd.com/979/
<Draegon> OK, thanks again for your help, and information.
<pignu> none                         3,9G  1,4G  2,5G  35% /tmp/guest-... how do I increase the size of this partition
<ixxx> matjam nothing i do works
<jerry> www
<matjam> ixxx: you've reached the limit of my knowledge with pulseaudio i'm afraid
<matjam> i just click on stuff and it works? lol
<lotuspsychje> ixxx: did you try pavucontrol yet?
<ixxx> matjam what's funny is it used to work on this very computer. the only part that changed is i got a new video card (old one died). ONLY DIFFERENCE IS CURRENT CARD DOES NOT REQUIRE SPDIF WIRES!
<ixxx> lotuspsychje it works in pavucontrol. I just need it to work via command line.
<ixxx> lotuspsychje matjam I think what happened is in the past I only had one "audio device" because the HDMI video card was getting the audio signal via the SPDIF out on the MOBO. The current card is its own audio device and gets the audio straight from the PCIe slot
<ixxx> OK Ill deal with it tomorrow.
<Nebi> Good morning,unfortunately I still have the same issue but this morning the behavior changed a bit https://askubuntu.com/questions/1037166/freeze-at-login-screen-ubuntu-16-04-unknown-reason-after-doing-many-things
<Nebi> Since this morning it doesn't entirely freeze anymore but the graphic display blinks as if it tries to enter into graphics mode
<Nebi> and when persistently clicking ctr+alt+2 i can even go into tty
<Nebi> Can anyone help?
<two_dogs_> Nebi: explain
<Nebi> two_dogs_, I put the entire description in the follwoing link including xorg-log and command-log of what I did: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1037166/freeze-at-login-screen-ubuntu-16-04-unknown-reason-after-doing-many-things
<Nebi> two_dogs_, since yesterdasy Istarted to ahve a freeze at login screen. without being able to do anything else (going into tty)
<Nebi> two_dogs_, since this morning it doesnt freeze anymore but the screen blinks as if it tries to change the graphics mode. I now can also change into tty
<Nebi> two_dogs_ the problem is I did a lot of things yesterday. One at the very end was in /usr/lib doing rm libprotobuf*
<two_dogs_> Nebi: and gcc
<Nebi> two_dogs_ I updated gcc to 8, changed later to 5.4, now again at 8
<Nebi> two_dogs_ gcc --version sais 8.0.1
<two_dogs_> Nebi: what is the defaut gcc for your version?
<Nebi> two_dogs_ it was 5.4 previously
<Nebi> two_dogs_ one thing I was trying to comile yesterday needed higher gcc version
<Nebi> two_dogs_ could this be the reason?
<two_dogs_> Nebi: revert gcc to default install, reinstall package where libprotobuf* is reinstalled
<Nebi> two_dogs_ ok Im on it. I will do apt remove gcc-8 and g++-8
<two_dogs_> Nebi: ok
<ducasse> Nebi: which release is this?
<Nebi> ducasse, stable release. Version 8.0.1
<ducasse> Nebi: no, of ubuntu
<Nebi> ducasse, ah 16.04, kernel: 4.4.0-124-generic
<Nebi> two_dogs_ ok I did both things and screen still flashing
<ducasse> if you try booting a live usb, does that work properly? what about an 18.04 live usb?
<Nebi> two_dogs_ ah "gcc is currently not installed. i have to change version"
<Nebi> ducasse, yes booting a live usb worked when removing nomodeset (whih was weird). When I remove nomodeset in te normal boot it also behaves differently but still doesnt enter into login screen
<Nebi> ducasse, I had 16.04 live usb but already downloaded 18.04 just in case
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: was nvidia driver installed and working prior?
<Nebi> update-alternatives: warning: /etc/alternatives/gcc is dangling: itt will be opdated with ebst choice. There is only one alternative...
<Nebi> shall i just sudo apt install gcc?
<Nebi> Two_Dogs yes nvidia driver was installed and working with CUDA. I havent touched the direct driver yesterday but many things that I did were linked to graphics (I was trying to install caffe, was changing versions of opencv and was mainly trying to install openpose)
<Nebi> Two_Days however I had problems with the nvidia drivers in the past when I was trying to make CUDA run.
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: type 'two' and tap tab key
<Nebi> Two_DOgs twopi?
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: copy/paste & execute via terminal> glxinfo | grep -i render | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: it is simpler to autocomplete a nick via entry of the first 2-3 letters and then pressing 'tab' key
<Norux> is ubuntu part of the GNU project?
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, ah sorry now I see what you meant :) Thanks for the tip!
<lotuspsychje> !gnu | Norux
<ubottu> Norux: G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<Norux> lotuspsychje: I know that, but does "based on" mean "part of"?
<Norux> it's not listed on http://gnu.org
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, output was: nc: getaddrinfo: Temporary failure in name resolution. Error: unable to open display
<Two_Dogs> a pure gnu distro would suck Norux
<ducasse> Norux: no, it's not. it uses lots of gnu software, though
<Norux> ducasse: thanks, that's the answer I wanted. :+1:
<confluency> "Based on" does not mean "part of".
<confluency> In general, not just in this case.
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: show here the exact line executed
<Norux> confluency: does this mean that the ubuntu core relies on non-free software components?
<confluency> What's "the Ubuntu core"?
<Norux> confluency: I mean the OS itself, not the software you can install though packages. e.g. the ubuntu server without any additional things
<confluency> Norux: what is "the OS itself"?
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, rebooting...
<confluency> The "server" distribution is a particular collection of packages.
<Norux> confluency: and do any of those packages rely on non-free software?
<Norux> (or are)
<Two_Dogs> Norux: look at every license agreement
<confluency> I have no idea.
<Norux> ok thanks :)
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, glxinfo | grep -i render | nc termbin.com 9999
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, output: Error: unable to open display
<lotuspsychje> Norux: from the wiki: Ubuntu operates under the GNU General Public License (GPL) and all of the application software installed by default is free software. In addition, Ubuntu installs some hardware drivers that are available only in binary format, but such packages are clearly marked in the restricted component
<Norux> lotuspsychje: awesome, thanks!!!
<Two_Dogs> Nebi:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo apt install inxi
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, inxi is already the newest version
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: copy/paste & execute via terminal> inxi -Gxc0 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Nebi> termbin.com/hsn0
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, sorry: http://termbin.com/gsn0
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, aha, so clearly graphics?
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: maybe, or inxi in tty dont see graphics
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, ah ok
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: copy/paste & execute via terminal> pstree -nsupa | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: thought about re-install of system? got a separate home partition?
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, http://termbin.com/1r3b
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, well I wouldnt fancy it because it was quite some heavy work to have the current state running with CUDA. But in these circumstances it would be an option. However I think I would need a separate home partition
<ducasse> Nebi: i second the idea of a reinstall, since a live usb works
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: its just that the system seems totally borked, no xorg, no greeter, no desktop etc
<Two_Dogs> but got docker and forget what else i saw
<Nebi> Two_Dogs,  is there a possibility of "repair" option through usb?
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, or like backup to 24hours ago?
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: was there some backup process running previously?
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, I don't think so :/
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: nothing to backup to then
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, and not possible to find what I did wrong through going back the commands?
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JQZMBcm7CC/
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: maybe, via logs
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: copy/paste & execute via terminal> cat /var/log/apt/term.log  | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: no need to share the dump if you dont feel the need
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, I ahve here the last commands before the problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JQZMBcm7CC/
<Nebi> before the problematic reboot and the reboot before that were 200 commands but many cd .. etc
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: too many variables for me to want to entertain :)
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: i would call this a lesson in what not to do to the workstation, perhaps you need two installs, the workhorse and the testbed
<devkort_> cd /home
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, well this is also a bit what I fear: what did I learn? In the end, openpose wasn't working nor did caffe. So when I will have to do the entire thing again then I will not rm libprotobuf* but other than that?
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, after installing previously CUDA and opencv it seemed so instable to get it runnign that I didnt want to touch it anymore
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: you learned to play what if on a testbed install, and leave the workstation install alone till you tweak the issues out of the testbed
<ducasse> Nebi: other than that come here and ask if you are unsure what to do
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, yes thats true :)
<Nebi> Could maybe this have caused a problem: sudo chown $USER /usr/local/bin/protoc
<Nebi> sudo chown -R $USER /usr/local/include/google
<Nebi> just asking because I saw it now
<ducasse> you've done too much stuff to that system for anyone to support it
<Two_Dogs> ^^ what ducasse said Nebi
<Nebi> ok, I see :(
<Nebi> So shall I stick to 16.04 or hope that it gets better with 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> Nebi: things get better when you keep your system healthy, on any ubuntu version
<Two_Dogs> i prefer current myself, but thats just my opinion
<Nebi> Two_Dogs, by current you mean the 18.04?
<Nebi> lotuspsychje, well I had previously issues to upgrade to a newer kernel. So I was having 16.04 with kernel 4.4.
<Two_Dogs> i have a ubuntu server running now for about 8yrs, 24/7, and i think the trick was leaving it alone more than not
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: ^^
<Nebi> :)))))
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: for your cuda experimenting i would be as current as possible
<ducasse> Nebi: just try the 18.04 live usb, see if it behaves
<Nebi> ok, en garde. Thanks for the help, people!
<ducasse> remember, ask here if you are unsure what to do rather than fiddling and breaking something
<bwoah_> exit
<bwoah_> quit
<bwoah_> Quit
<Nebi> ducasse, Ok I will :) Sweating already when thinking about the partitioning now
<Two_Dogs> Nebi: thats a thought, the process of turning home folder into partition is pretty much cli/terminal, do it now then reinstall ,ubuntu has an excellent wiki on how to turn home into partition
<liveuser1> can this channel be commandered for a federal.log considering logbot on irc.mozilla.org suddenly doesn't join #federal.log?
<lotuspsychje> liveuser1: what has this related to ubuntu?
<liveuser1> it is a channel known to have an open to the public log
<lotuspsychje> liveuser1: #ubuntu gets logged yes
<liveuser1> is there any other channel which has such?
<lotuspsychje> !logs | liveuser1
<ubottu> liveuser1: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Nebi> (hmm, it s weird that the live disks (16.04 and 18.04) only work with nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> Nebi: some graphics cards requier nomodeset to enter system
<JakeFrom98> Hello, I was wondering how to install zzuf fuzzer it appears you used to be able to install it from the repos but you cannot anymore. If anyone could help me out I'd apperciate it! My Ubuntu version is 16.04
<Nebi> lotuspsychje, but I didn't need it before with my old 16.04 installation
<alibaba22> haloo guys ~
<lotuspsychje> JakeFrom98: seems like it has been removed
<JakeFrom98> Ya I think it was I'm trying to figure out another way to install it.
<lotuspsychje> JakeFrom98: but its back in 18.04 so it seems
<lotuspsychje> JakeFrom98: so perhaps check !backports or install ubuntu 18.04?
<JakeFrom98> Okay I'll look into that and get back to you
<JakeFrom98> Thank you lotuspsychje for your help I think I'm just going to update it Ubuntu 18.04
<rangemonger> why do i have to be connected to the internet for a 32bit efi install to take?
<EriC^^> rangemonger: what iso are you using?
<rangemonger> lubuntu 1804
<rangemonger> if i install while offline, it fails, online, it works
<EriC^^> rangemonger: what exactly is the iso?
<rfouyer> Salut
<rangemonger> lubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64
<C0ckGobblr> Hi
<C0ckGobblr> Helloo
<C0ckGobblr> Can i ask a question
<EriC^^> rangemonger: maybe it needs to update some packages to work, how does it fail?
<C0ckGobblr> Id like to ask a question regarding firmware iwlwifi
<C0ckGobblr> May i
<rangemonger> EriC^^: the majority of the install goes fine, once it gets to installing grub, this: "The 'grub-efi-ia32' package failed to install into /target/"
<C0ckGobblr> I want to ask a question
<EriC^^> rangemonger: you could install without grub then manually install grub
<C0ckGobblr> Is that alright, if i ask a question
<EriC^^> rangemonger: 'ubiquity -b' launches the installer without installing grub in the end
<C0ckGobblr> You seem to be busy and i have a question
<EriC^^> C0ckGobblr: there's 1700people here, ask if someone knows they'll help
<C0ckGobblr> Sure
<rangemonger> and to then install grub?
<EriC^^> rangemonger: chroot to the install and use 'grub-install'
<C0ckGobblr> Ive upgraded from 17.04 to 18.04 and the iwlwifi drivers stopped working properly. Association witg AP times out in half a second after 3 fast tries...wtf
<C0ckGobblr> No more internet
<rangemonger> EriC^^: also, what package(s) are the wifi drivers? when i try to build a minimal iso with a few set things, i dont have wifi drivers
<C0ckGobblr> I keep getting an ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE) link becomes rdy
<EriC^^> rangemonger: sudo lshw -c network should show what drivers are being used
<C0ckGobblr> If its iwl rangemonger you do sudo apt install iwlwifi-firmware
<C0ckGobblr> Theres also openelec drivers on github if u want absolute latest shit google openelec/iwlwifi-firmware
<rangemonger> iwl is fine, as long as it works
<rangemonger> ill see if thats it
<C0ckGobblr> Still no way to diagnose my wifi issues, this is a fresh install
<lotuspsychje> !language | C0ckGobblr
<ubottu> C0ckGobblr: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<C0ckGobblr> Ubuntu is so disappointing and everything is getting worse and worse every version
<C0ckGobblr> Why would you break the wifi firmware its the most important thing
<lotuspsychje> C0ckGobblr: you can generalize such statements, you can only speak of your system
<Nebi> AHHH, it is running!!!!!! It is running! My old 16.04 is runnign again!!!!!
<IcikIwir> hi
<XB23> C0ckGobblr: Poor wifi in ubuntu is the reason i was forced to switch to mint
<IcikIwir> nice to know you
<lotuspsychje> XB23: please dont make such statements here in #ubuntu
<XB23> Apologies
<Nebi> SO funny, I realized that I had to redownload the 18.04 so I went back to trial a bit around with the briken system. while doing sudo apt-get update I saw that he was lacking libprotobuf-lite so i --reinstall installed it
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Nebi
<ubottu> Nebi: Glad you made it! :-)
<Nebi> Arghhh, Wait Im having graphics now but it is not starting desktop
<Nebi> I mean the background appears but nothing else from the system
<ledeni> C0ckGobblr, start from beginning 'lspci | grep Wireless | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Nebi> reinstall desktop? reinstallx.org?
<Nebi> reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and unity didnt change the situation. Someonhas an idea? I see the background after login through the lgoin screen. I can even right click and open a terminal
<lotuspsychje> Nebi: recoverymode/fix broken packages..or reinstall clean
<Nebi> lotuspsychje, ah yes I will try broken packages immediately. Well reinstall clearn I think that after today adn yesterdays exepriences I will eventually do. But if I can back into my system I can at least currently work and schedule a two-system (prod and test) in the coming weeks
<ledeni> Nebi, try make --> .config to .config-old and .cache to .cache-old , after that reboot
<utiaka> Hi there
<utiaka> I am trying to install VMware Horizon Client, but got a: python: command not found
<utiaka> I think Ubuntu has Python3
<utiaka> Does anyone know how to solve it?
<utiaka> I read I should not installed Python or Python2 if I already have Python 3
<utiaka> Anyone knows how to solve this "python: command not found"?
<ikonia> utiaka: python is normally a symlink to python
<ikonia> utiaka: as in the specific version
<JimBuntu> utiaka, I'm not sure what issue you are having, but I can say that you can def have Python 2 and Python 3 installed at the same time without issue.
<blackflow> utiaka: scripts requiring just "python", require python 2.x, by definition. if that's 18.04, you might need to install python 2 specifically.
<utiaka> Thank you all
<utiaka> Yes, I do have 18.04
<blackflow> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.15~rc1-1 (bionic), package size 136 kB, installed size 624 kB
<utiaka> Ok, so then I will install Python 2
<blackflow> utiaka: the package is just "python"
<blackflow> (as opposed to "python3")
<utiaka> So, I should just do sudo apt install Python ?
<kiokoman> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root           9 apr 16 16:31  python -> python2.7
<Nebi> (it is taking me some time because I dont have internet in recovery mode. Don't know why. Activating it seems not to work there. )
<blackflow> utiaka: lowercase p
<utiaka> Gooooood, than you! I'm gonna give it a try!
<keanlee> hello everyone
<utiaka> blackflow: Thank you! It worked!!
<utiaka> Thank you all. Great support!
<Nebi> ledeni, you mean mv or cp the config files that you mentionned?
<Nebi> shall I maybe also try remove --purge xorg?
<rofl783> unity is meh.
<Nebi> repair broken packages and moving conflig and cache didnt affect the issue
<Nebi> Imn going now to try to clearn xorg xserver and others and install according to this: https://www.computersnyou.com/4945/re-install-xorg-xserver-completely-ubuntu/
<Nebi> ohoh maybe this was stupid. He is saying that many CUDA and nvidia drivers were deinstalled too
<Sonderblade> is there a way to reset unity to default settings?
<Sonderblade> i deleted the .local directory and now it wont start properly
<jeffguorg> this bot(ubottu) is cool, how could i interact with it?
<guest> you can send a private messages to it if you want to experiment instead of talking to it here
<Two_Dogs> Sonderblade: deleted or sent to trash?
<ducasse> !msgthebot | jeffguorg
<ubottu> jeffguorg: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<Sonderblade> Two_Dogs: deleted
<jeffguorg> cool!
<Nebi> OK didnt help. Now after logging in he comes straight back to login screen
<Two_Dogs> Sonderblade: you might try reinstalling unity, not sure that will be enough
<SpaceManiac> Getting "libpython3.6 : Depends: libpython3.6-stdlib (= 3.6.5-3) but 3.6.5-5~16.04.york0 is to be installed", how does one go about fixing this kind of thing?
<Two_Dogs> Sonderblade: i would not delete .local in the future
<Sonderblade> Two_Dogs: i know but the directory was huge :)
<Two_Dogs> ic
<SpaceManiac> sorry, for context, that's drilling down through apt-get because 'vim' went missing after do-release-upgrade
<jeffguorg> in china we have QQ(IM developed by Tencent), but it's proprietary software. so we merely have something like bot. even if someone developed one, it's just for fun, not something like this. it's my first time using IRC, surprised by it.
<jeffguorg> i mean 'hardly' . sorry for my poor English. :p
<Two_Dogs> Sonderblade: try 'aptitude' command if not used, instead of apt/apt-get, it does a better resolve job
<Two_Dogs> Sonderblade: my bad
<Two_Dogs> SpaceManiac: try 'aptitude' command if not used, instead of apt/apt-get, it does a better resolve job
<SpaceManiac> hmm ok, I'll try that if it comes up again
<SpaceManiac> I think I may have just got the right apt-get invocation to downgrade python3.6 without uninstalling 200 other packages
<guiverc_d> SpaceManiac, what release are you running?
<Exterminador> so, yesterday I've been helped by Bashing-om to try to sort out why using normal boot I got a black login screen and lots of errors related to nouveau driver in Xubuntu Bionic. we've tried lots of possibilities and none worked. I've installed Xubuntu Xenial in a different partition and the error was present there too. I must assume that something is borked with my graphics driver or even with my graphics card. I'm only able to use the laptop
<Exterminador> via recovery mode without any issues except no video acceleration. using nomodeset fixes the problem in normal bot, but then I'm stuck with a 640*480 resolution when my laptop has a 1280*720.. I was wondering if with nomodeset enabled is possible to force the change of the screen resolution, or if it's possible to have video acceleration in recovery mode. one of them would please me.
<SpaceManiac> guiverc: previously xenial, just do-release-upgraded into bionic, which caused the break
<SpaceManiac> my suspicion is python3.6 I had installed from a PPA looked newer than the one in bionic
<jk^> pls
<guiverc> SpaceManiac, I'd suggest running "apt-cache policy libpython3.6-stdlib" & pasting the output into pastebin & providing us link...  (3.6.5-3 is bionic standard)
<jk^> i have this problem with audacity
<jk^> "FFmpeg cannot find audio codec 0x12000"
<jk^> i can't export in 3gpp format an audio file
<SpaceManiac> guiverc: I did "apt-get install -f libpython3.6-stdlib=3.6.5-3 libpython3.6-minimal=3.6.5-3 python3.6=3.6.5-3 python3.6-minimal=3.6.5-3" and that seems to have fixed it
<jk^> i found this guide https://ttmanual.audacityteam.org/man/FAQ:Installation_and_Plug-Ins/pt_BR
<guiverc> :) SpaceManiac
<jk^> i went here https://ffmpeg.org/download.html
<SpaceManiac> so often that asking on IRC brings the mental clarity needed to figure it out myself
<jk^> but i don't know what download... the green button at the top or the other in the page...
<bazhang> jk^, install from ubuntu software sources
<jk^> which packages?
<jk^> i'm on lubuntu
<bazhang> jk^, sudo apt install ffmpeg
<jk^> i'm opening synaptic
<jk^> it's already installed
<bazhang> jk^, lubuntu kubuntu ubuntu same source
<bazhang> whats the end goal here jk^
<jk^> i need to export an audio file in 3gpp format
<jeffguorg> if i were you, i'd rather use conda so different versions of python won't mix together and won't be touched by package managers. and it's platform independent...not very constructive but i really suggest you to use conda(for python), n(for nodejs) or something like that if you need a version different with your system default
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1t_Gs14uu6214R-UdIZgw4nbV2yktvQR0
<jk^> bazhang do u see? it's already installed that package
<bazhang> be patient jk^ , I'm searching for a solution
<rpittau> jk^: ffmpeg doesn't come with that codec included, if you want it you will have to compile it yourself and enable it
<jk^> how to compile it myself? :\
<jk^> and enable it?
<jk^> .\
<jk^> i found this page: https://ttmanual.audacityteam.org/man/FAQ:Installation_and_Plug-Ins/pt_BR
<jk^> after i went here: https://ffmpeg.org/download.html
<jk^> but i don't know what download
<rpittau> jk^: that's the correct page
<jk^> the link at the top, or others links?
<rpittau> jk^: the FAQ
<jk^> the "green" link at the top or the link by Operating System
<jk^> FAQ where?
<rpittau> jk^: if you search for 0x12000 on that page you will see that ffmpeg requires amr libs
<rpittau> jk^: the FAQ link you posted
<rpittau> jk^: https://ttmanual.audacityteam.org/man/FAQ:Installation_and_Plug-Ins/pt_BR
<jk^> i read this: Linux/Unix:
<jk^> You may download (or build) a suitable FFmpeg library for your own purposes. To build, obtain the source code from the FFmpeg project. If you download a pre-built library, this might be either a "shared" or "static" build. A static build consists of a single libavformat library, whereas a shared build has at least three libraries (libavformat, libavcodec and libavutil). It is recommended to use a shared build, but Audacity will also work
<jk^> with a static build.
<jk^> If you compile Audacity from source code, it will link to the installed FFmpeg headers, which should always be compatible with an installed FFmpeg binary.
<jk^> ok, i read that
<jk^> but now, how to proceed?
<jk^> i followed this link https://ffmpeg.org/download.html
<jk^> i donwloaded this file: https://ffmpeg.org/releases/ffmpeg-4.0.tar.bz2
<jk^> did i wrong?
<jk^> :\
<jk^> rpittau bazhang
<_0kx__> hi
<_0kx__> i'm using ubuntu 18.04. after the last upgrade there is a problem in the authentification in the login process.
<guiverc> _0kx__, do you mean you enter password, its accepted, screen blanks and then you return to login screen (ie. loop?)
<Nebi> Well so much to 18.04: trying it on the live disk doesnt react to neither mouse or keyboard.
<_0kx__> guiverc: no, i've entered the password in the wrong way. it's ok. the login screen comes back. but, then i'm entering the password in the right way, the login starts and hung up in a blank (violette) screen. and the gnome don't starts.
<jk^> how to update my lubuntu to 18.04 LTS?
<_0kx__> guiverc: i've reinstalled gdm, gnome-session and so on, but same problem.:-)
<bazhang> jk^, what version are you on now
<jk^> 16.04.04
<jk^> bazhang
<bazhang> jk^, have you checked software sources for a new offering
<jk^> yes
<guiverc> _0kx__, I would suggest switching to terminal (ctrl+alt+f4 for example), then logging in, confirming you can login from there, then check disk space (df -h) as if no space on /home/ ($USER home directory) it can have issues... this is only possible cause only (and likely not your issue anyway)
<bazhang> lts to lts, although you might have to wait for the point release for it to become available
<_0kx__> guiverc: yeah, i've tried it, but there is 33g free space.
<EriC^^> _0kx__: is ~/.Xauthority owned by your user?
<_0kx__> guiverc: to enjoy the bug, first i've to enter the password in the wrong way, after this, the login comes back and the at the this time, there is no login possible.
<guiverc> _0kx__, space available to home, then video is next likely issue, I'm no help there sorry, but `lshw -C video`...
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1T6o6THUyoDVKrpsG6yQ4SoVKkWtLggTY
<_0kx__> guiverc, ok, thanks!
<jk^> bazhang
<Exterminador> so, any ideas about my problem? I'm open to all possible suggestions
<_0kx__> [EriC^^]: hmm, where do i find the .xauthority? in i don't find it
<Gargravarr> _0kx__: it should be in your home folder, ~. it's a hidden file. in a file manager, press Ctrl+H to show all files
<guiverc> jk^, 18.04 upgrade from 16.04 will be offered when 18.04.1 is releasted (26-july expected date from memory) - you can force upgrade before then, but it's not recommended till that occurs (for stability reasons)
<bazhang> Upgrading from Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<bazhang> Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04.1's release expected in late July. jk^
<bazhang> as I just said prior jk^
<bazhang> point release is the .1
<_0kx__> Gargravarr: in the home folder isn't the .xauthority file. (ls -la)
<jk^> ok thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<_0kx__> in the /var/auth/log aren't any hints to this problem.:-)
<EriC^^> _0kx__: it is ~/.Xauthority with capital X
<_0kx__> [EriC^^]: no.
<_0kx__> maybe this: pam_systemd(su:session): Cannot create session: Already occupied by a session. ? i've found in the auth.log
<Exterminador> if someone missed my issue: http://pastebin.com/GJ6bTAq1
<Gargravarr> hi all, got a GPG problem that seems to have appeared all on its own. first Duplicity started throwing GPG errors, and now i can't sign Git commits. i haven't touched my GPG folder or run GPG from the command line in months, so i don't know what could have caused this, and the error messages are not very informative. does anyone know where i should start?
<xmbq> can i install a pkg from later ubuntu (artsy) to older ubuntu (xenial) ?
<bazhang> xmbq, not a good idea at all
<xmbq> bazhang: why?
<bazhang> xmbq, which package do you need, and why do you need the higher number
<_0kx__> [EriC^^]: it seems, some sessions are overlapped?
<xmbq> poppler-utils
<bazhang> and why
<EriC^^> _0kx__: yes seems some problem like that
<xmbq> because there are some bugs in earlier version
<EriC^^> try googling for the error _0kx__ might give some results
<bazhang> there are bugs in every version
<xmbq> bazhang: yeah but i tried with the new version and it fixes that problem
<xmbq> that particular one
<bazhang> mixing repos will do way more harm than any minimal good you imagine
<xmbq> bazhang: so i should compile from source?
<bazhang> xmbq, or find a PPa
<guest> xmbq: whether it's a sensible idea depends on what the package is - if it's some small, self contained application it will likely be OK, but if it's a desktop environment you will have a bad time
<_0kx__> [EriC^^]: i've googled a lot, but found nothing useful. it is hard to describe the problem. maybe that's the problem, to describe the problem.
<xmbq> bazhang: but on the production server, i want to avoid compiling there, how can i distribute the binary? should i build as a static binary?
<_0kx__> [EriC^^]: thanks!
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: do you have inxi installed?
<_0kx__> i'm really not a expert. is there maybe a step for step help to solve the problem.:-)
<DK2>  my /bin was deleted completeley
<DK2> can you recover from it?
<guest> no
<DK2> just replace it from some other os?
<Nebi> OK I am at the point where I am absolutely frustrated and do not know any further. While now almost 24 hours with several problems in a row and slee-deprived, on the one hand the old installation loops in the login-screen, and the disk image of 18.04 doesnt react to either keyboard-inpu or mouse-clicks but mouse-movement. Everything is so crazy. Im going for a run now.
<Gargravarr> DK2: you'll need an Ubuntu ISO, but it won't be pretty
<guest> you could try to install on another machine and copy it across
<_0kx__> it's after the upgrade process from 17.10 to 18.04. i'm running only the standard configuration, no fancy special modifications.:-)
<DK2> im gonna try
<xmbq> how can i distribute the binary?
<xmbq> docker or statically linked binary?
<Exterminador> Two_Dogs: not sure, but I can check it in a bit, as soon as I get homw
<Exterminador> home*
<Two_Dogs> _0kx__: did the upgrade complete error free?
<_0kx__> two_dogs: yes!
<_0kx__> two_dogs: yeah, it was like magic. all seems to run smooth and nice. it appears after i've entered the password in the wrong way. and in the secound approch to enter the password the login hungs up.
<Two_Dogs> _0kx__:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude safe-upgrade -sy ##  any complaints?
<Two_Dogs> _0kx__: is that password issue a known bug?
<_0kx__> two_dogs: no complaints. no, not a known bug.
<Two_Dogs> _0kx__:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl -b --pri=3 ## any complaints related to issue?
<Exterminador> Two_Dogs: yes, inxi is installed.
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: ok
<_0kx__> two_dogs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DXxhwMJz96/. there are something with user session keyring. but i don't know, maybe its related to the password bug.
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: copy/paste & execute via terminal> inxi -Gxc0 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Exterminador> Two_Dogs: http://termbin.com/t9mr (worth to mention that im in recovery mode)
<Two_Dogs> _0kx__: is gnomescreensaver default install for your desktop? is it missing?
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: when you boot into normal session do you get to login?
<Exterminador> Two_Dogs: i got a black screen
<_0kx__> two_dogs: is installed: gnome-screensaver is already the newest version (3.6.1-8ubuntu3).
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: was nvidia installed? ever?
<Two_Dogs> _0kx__: is the process gnomescreensaver running now?
<Two_Dogs> _0kx__: i use plasma so excuse me for gnomeshell ignorance
<Exterminador>  Two_Dogs: it wasn't installed, but yesterday me and Bashing-om did installed it, purged it and so on. nothing worked
<_0kx__> two_dogs: :-)
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: copy/paste & execute via terminal> dpkg -l nvidia* | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<_0kx__> two_dogs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/88wSp6bpBZ/   .
<jk^> isn't there a way to solve my problem? :\
<Exterminador> Two_Dogs: http://termbin.com/bxoq
<guiverc> jk^, which/what problem? forcing release-upgrade??
<jk^> no guiverc with an installation
<jk^> Audacity gives me "FFmpeg cannot find audio codec 0x12000" when i try to export an audio file in 3gpp format...
<Two_Dogs> _0kx__: is the screensaver process ran as user or system normally? both?
<jk^> i found this page https://ttmanual.audacityteam.org/man/FAQ:Installation_and_Plug-Ins/pt_BR
<jk^> but i don't know how to proceed
<jk^> :\
<jk^> guiverc
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: you have the live session? did live work well?
<guiverc> sorry jk^ i can't help with ffmpeg issue
<Exterminador> Two_Dogs: not even live w/o nomodeset
<_0kx__> two_dogs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q9BS62H2jC/ . hmm, there are two gsd-screensaver processes. one of them runs with root, and the other as a user process.
<Two_Dogs> _0kx__: yes, i saw that, is that normal for gnome-shell?
<_0kx__> two_dogs: both!
<_0kx__> two_dogs: hmm, i don't know.
<Two_Dogs> who is the gnome-shell guru here?
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: copy/paste & execute via terminal> inxi -Fxxrzc0 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> _0kx__: copy/paste & execute via terminal> pstree -nsupa | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Exterminador> Two_Dogs: http://termbin.com/mk1v
<jk^> guiverc just a question
<_0kx__> two_dogs: yes. and this is obscure: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mxp4b7NGMV/.
<jk^> if i try to use another softwater different from audacity, will i have the same problems?
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude search ~n4.15.0-20 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<_0kx__> two_dogs: http://termbin.com/wicw.
<guiverc> jk^, i don't know ... my guess would be audacity I think is Qt based; so if you used a gtk+ one you may have more chance of difference - but I could be 100% wrong!
<Exterminador> Two_Dogs: http://termbin.com/8mnl
<jk^> which are the most popular audio editor for ubuntu?
<jk^> i don't know them apart audacity
<Two_Dogs> _0kx__: using crypto partitions? which?
<jk^> guiverc
<guiverc> jk^, i know nothing about video/audio sorry.
<_0kx__> two_dogs: yes. the standard ubuntu encryption. it's /home/.ecryptfs  .
<_0kx__> two_dogs: standard in the sense of the installation dialogs.
<_0kx__> two_dogs: i've apt-install gnome-screensaver --reinstall. i try to reboot it, maybe the problem is solved.
<mgedmin> fwiw there's no ~/.Xauthority for me either on 18.04, and yet X11 apps work fine
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: did you disable onboard intel graphics?
<Two_Dogs> ?
<Exterminador> Two_Dogs: i dont think so
<Exterminador> if i did it, i didnt noticed it
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: look at bios, can you do anything to graphics options
<Exterminador> Two_Dogs: i can restart and see. 2 minutes
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: ok
<Exterminador>  Two_Dogs: I don't see anything in the BIOS related to graphics
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: ok
<Exterminador>  Two_Dogs: I have this laptop with dual boot. I have exactly the same problem trying to boot Windows
<jk^> !yasm
<jk^> !nasm
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: you think maybe you got graphic card issues?
<Exterminador> Two_Dogs: yep, I do think that's probably that. perhaps the Nvidia card is dying or something like that
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: yeah, something like that
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: use the thing as a server
<Exterminador> but I still don't understand how with nomodeset or in recovery it works great
<Exterminador>  Two_Dogs: it's my main laptop and I can't buy another one at this time xD
<Exterminador> as long as it keeps working via recovery, I'll use it as is
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: cool
<Exterminador> it's 9y old laptop already. I think I can't use any external graphics card (there's no place for it tho)
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: you added 'nomodeset' to grub?
<Exterminador>  Two_Dogs: when I use nomodeset, I'm stuck with a 640*480 screen resolution. it's super duper ugly
<Exterminador> currently I'm booting via Advanced options, then I choose resume boot
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: you might be able to use 'xrandr' to tweak resolution
<Exterminador> hum.. I've never used xrandr tho
<Two_Dogs> time to learn something new Exterminador
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador https://git.io/vpNYr
<PhoenyxCullen> Has the new LTS been released?
<PhoenyxCullen> Sorry, been out of contact.
<mgedmin> Exterminador: PhoenyxCullen 18.04 LTS is out, yes
<PhoenyxCullen> Ok. Thanks.
<mgedmin> oops sorry Exterminador didn't mean to tag you
<mgedmin> PhoenyxCullen: note that users of 16.04 LTS will not be offered to upgrade until 18.04.1 is out in June
<Two_Dogs> --fb widthxheight <-- my suggestion Exterminador
<Exterminador>  mgedmin: no worries. Two_Dogs I'll try later on perhaps..
<Exterminador>  Two_Dogs: tks for the help and patience :)
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: good luck :)
<Exterminador>  Two_Dogs: just one last question: with nomodeset I'll have video acceleration?
<_0kx__> two_dogs: no, same problem.:-)
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: i dont think you will see hardware acceleration,
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: nvidia driver install borked how?
<_0kx__> two_dogs: i've reinstalled pam, gnome-screensaver, gdm3.
<Exterminador>  Two_Dogs: when I install nvidia drivers and all that stuff, I this in the screen: https://imgur.com/YI9QkJF
<Exterminador> I can't use it (I can't see what I'm typing, etc)
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: what is missing? panel?
<Exterminador> no, the screen is full of stripes. like a curtain. makes it unusable
<Exterminador> even with nomodeset enabled when using Nvidia drivers
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: tried some other distro's live?
<Exterminador>  Two_Dogs: tried Manjaro Deepin live and Xubuntu Xenial (laptop is with Xubuntu Bionic). all had the same problem
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: ok
<Exterminador> Two_Dogs: that's the reason that lead me to think that the problem is related to my Nvidia card. it's starting to enter in RIP mode
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Two_Dogs> Exterminador: i would think so, windows is as broke as linux
<Exterminador>  Two_Dogs: exactly! not even Windows boots properly. but instead a black screen I have some sort of BSOD. lol
<_0kx__> two_dogs: it is an authentication error, says gdm.:-)
<Nebi> Hello again
<_0kx__> two_dogs: thats the error message: pam_unix(gdm-password:auth): authentication failure
<superuser> halla
<AndroUser> Hello?
<EriC^^> !ask | Jbread
<ubottu> Jbread: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jbread> I can not get my wired connection to work on the latest version of ubuntu
<ledeni> Jbread, you wifi work?
<guiverc> Jbread, if you enter `ip addr` do you recognize the device (ie. it looks like its there, enp0s25 is the name of my nic on 18.04)
<Jbread> I don't have wifi
<ledeni> Jbread, 'lspci | grep Network'
<superuser> jbread, then through which network adapter are you connected to the internet ?
<Jbread> Linksys re3600
<Jbread> linksys  re6300
<Jbread> My bad
<aphotica> Anyone else getting a weird bug on Xubuntu where if the monitor shuts off, and it turns back on, the refresh rate is stuck at 59.0hz and 1376x768? Such a weird bug. Using an RX 580 with Xubuntu 18.04 LTS and display port with an ASUS monitor, 144hz TN 1080p.
<Nebi> OK, now I can safely say that the desktop is also back and I can work. CUDA is surprisingly working; python/conda too. THis is already a good start for working. THank you again guys for all the help.
<ledeni> Nebi, great what you do?
<nots> i don't have wifi too. but i did last time i installed ubuntu 18.04
<nots> i'm still strugulling with it
<nots> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2392154&p=13767712#post13767712
<Nebi> ledeni, thats difficult to say as in the last 6 hours or so I threw a lot of nukes. Completely purging xorg and nvidia. Reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, xorg, unity, nvidia. Lately also removing many .config and .chache files.
<Nebi> ledeni, in the end I am not sure what helped. But I am conscient that I must be riding a volcano right now
<ledeni> Nebi, it is ok
<_0kx__> two_dogs: yeah, the #ubuntu-dev and #gnome channel know the bug: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/370642960/gdm3_3.28.0-0ubuntu1.1_source.changes
<_0kx__> two_dogs: thanks a lot!
<ledeni> nots, 'lspci | grep Wireless | nc termbin.com 9999'
<jurgentje> Hi, I'm looking for a way to magnify the screen dynamically like was possible with Compiz in the past (scroll wheel + modifier). Anyone know if there are tools for this?
<mgedmin> there's a screen magnifier in Universal access in System Settings
<newbuntu> complete linux newb here
<newbuntu> having trouble installing linux on my new Lenovo
<newbuntu> currently "trying" on a USB
<jurgentje> Hi newbuntu, I have some older Thinkpads here too, and on some of them, the SD card slot isn't bootable.
<newbuntu> I was able to successfully install, but after login, either the mouse would not move, or, if it did, everything would seem to freeze whenever i tried to open or use anything
<jurgentje> did you do a checksum on your download? maybe something went wrong with the download
<newbuntu> no. I honestly dont even know what that is. And I'm afraid im in over my head. But I think I can learn...
<newbuntu> I checked around online, and found that with older versions, some had a similar problem that was related to the NVIDIA graphics card
<newbuntu> the answer there suggested press "e" at the install screen, then "replace 'splash quiet' with 'nomodeset'" and i tried that. but since I'm not sure what it means, I dont know for sure if I did it right.
<yokowka> hello to all! in terminal: bash: /etc/profile.d/vte.sh: no such file or catalog    ,   how to make it clear?
<kj4> hello, how to I get a version of VirtualBox installed that supports USB passthrough?
<guiverc> newbuntu, I agree with jurgentje in that I think md5sum/checksum checks (to confirm download was perfect) are worth it .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM  may help.  the 1-2 mins to check can save hours of debugging issues (that occur if even a single bit of download is wrong)
<arunkumar413> connecting external display is making my laptop monitor blank
<guiverc> (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto i actually prefer; but it assumes a *nix host is used to verify, and I didn't know if this applies)
<lapaga> yokowka, is there a number after vte like 2.91?
<yokowka> lapaga - no number, only ....vte.sh
<ledeni> arunkumar413, check Setting --- Devices ---- Screen display --- should be option for both display to show up
<_0kx__> bye
<arunkumar413> there is no devices
<arunkumar413> option
<ledeni> arunkumar413, sorry what DE you using?
<leftyfb> kj4: all versions of Virtualbox released in the last 10 years supports USB passthrough
<arunkumar413> DE?
<jurgentje> you'll need the virtualbox extensions installed on your gues system though
<jurgentje> DE = desktop environment (gnome, kde, ...)
<leftyfb> yokowka: undo whatever you did you install /etc/profile.d/vte.sh
<ledeni> arunkumar413,better say ubuntu version
<arunkumar413> It's linux mint
<leftyfb> !mint | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<kj4> leftyfb: I thot OSE versions did not?
<yokowka> leftyfb how to undo?
<leftyfb> yokowka: how did you put it there in the first place?
<leftyfb> kj4: where does it say that?
<yokowka> leftyfb i'd installed playonlinux , it not opens wide, then in synaptic i'd delete it, and also clean the system with bleach beat as root....
<guest> Is there a nice way to automate modifying the $PATH variable in /etc/environment? I need to append to the path as part of a script, but I can't replace the whole line, because it may have changed upstream and I want to keep the changes
<leftyfb> yokowka: I don't think playonlinux would install vte
<leftyfb> guest: use sed and regex
<newbuntu> guiverc thank you
<engineerJamesJ> Can someone point me to a tutorial regarding "how to unlook a Ubuntu computer when password lost" ?
<s10gopal> bug 1745646 is fixed in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<ubottu> bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1745646
<leftyfb> engineerJamesJ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Lost_Password
<pragmaticenigma> guest: that's more of a programming question than a support question. You might want to try one of the #bash channels. Also, I would recommend inside your script to capture the current path to a variable. Then update the existing path, appending what you need to the end. When your script finishes, assign the saved path from the variable at beginning back to the original path variable.
<leftyfb> engineerJamesJ: found on google by searching for "ubuntu reset password live cd"
<brainwash> s10gopal: it does not say "fix released"
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: $PATH is already a variable
<leftyfb> engineerJamesJ: please do not PM
<engineerJamesJ> THANKS !
<s10gopal> brainwash, status: 	In Progress → Fix Committed , and it is fixed in upstream
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: I know, I don't see why sed would be required. A script can just as easily update $PATH during execution. What I'm trying to say is capture the current $PATH value to be able to restore it back the way it was when the script finishes
<brainwash> s10gopal: that should answer your question then
<yokowka> leftyfb i do not remember when vte was installed!
<s10gopal> brainwash, The patch has landed upstream as cfcadfaad7251d8b640713724b388164d75465b2 , it means it is also fixed in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<brainwash> s10gopal: does it say "fix released" for 18.04?
<leftyfb> yokowka: please contact support from vte on how to remove it. vte is not an official Ubuntu package
<s10gopal> brainwash, no
<brainwash> s10gopal: so, it's not yet fixed
<guest> pragmaticenigma: yeah I can do it myself if I needed to, my question was, do I need to, is there some nice built in way to do it instead?
<pragmaticenigma> guest: You're best bet is to ask that question in #bash
<leftyfb> guest: no, use a script that appends to $PATH
<leftyfb> s10gopal: ask in the bug report if you can test the fix
<guest> thanks
<s10gopal> thx
<yokowka> leftyfb - i'll think to do it)
<s10gopal> iso on ubuntu download page is also updated ?
<Spookan> s10gopal: What do you mean?
<s10gopal> Spookan, if i download ubuntu 18.04 iso today and download another iso after several month both will be same ?
<eraserpencil> hey guys, I was testing out enhancd, but i seem to have messed up my cd setting after deleting the cloned folders
<phillly> hi. my question about manually installing .deb packages.
<eraserpencil> "whereis cd" returned nothing
<phillly> some instructions involve getting a key from a key server and checking a ".asc" file. what is the reason for this?
<leftyfb> s10gopal: only if you download the daily. Otherwise, they only change when a point release is made available (18.04.1, 18.04.2)
<juslintek> Hi anyone having freezing Web Developer panel on Ubuntu 18.04?
<leftyfb> phillly: sudo dpkg -i <name of package.deb>
<guest> phillly: if you download the .asc file once from a trusted source, you can verify in future that the .deb file you downloaded is from the same source
<s10gopal> thx
<juslintek> Sorry, i meant anyone having firefox 60, freezing Web Developer panel on Ubuntu 18.04?
<phillly> guest: so .asc file is not associated with each release? is it just the public key then?
<leftyfb> phillly: sudo dpkg -i <name of package.deb>
<guest> phillly: yes
<eraserpencil> any aid
<phillly> leftyfb: I understand the depackaging process. I am just confused about keys
<ioria> eraserpencil,  It is a builtin command, which means that it is executed directly by your shell
<leftyfb> phillly: if you've got the .deb file downloaded, you don't use keys to install it
<ioria> eraserpencil,  it's not a program
<phillly> I have seen "gpg --verify" against ".asc" files though
<leftyfb> phillly: it's not needed. Just install the .deb
<guest> leftyfb: I think you missed the actual question - "some instructions involve getting a key from a key server and checking a ".asc" file. what is the reason for this? "
<leftyfb> guest: "<phillly> hi. my question about manually installing .deb packages."
<leftyfb> guest: the 2nd part is being asked with the assumption that .asc file matter when installing a local .deb file
<guest> First remark was setting the context for the actual question to follow.
<phillly> so when I do a "gpg --recv-key", I get the public key from a server, right? then I do "gpg --verify *.asc" to check the "signature" to verify that the package is signed correctly to verify authenticity then?
<leftyfb> phillly: Have you tried to just install the .deb package?
<eraserpencil> loria: I got that part. The reason i'm looking for the location of cd is because when I cd, it shows an error somewhere along the lines of enhanc no longer found.
<phillly> leftyfb: I do not have a problem with installing a .deb package. I want to understand the key business. I want to know about it
<guest> anyway if you are downloading an .asc file from a server, and you are also downloading the .deb file at the same time from the same server, the fact they match doesn't really tell you anything. If someone was trying to host a malicious deb they could also host a malicious asc
<leftyfb> phillly: there is no key business when installing a .deb package
<phillly> I am not a crypto export. just saw today reading articles that packages are signed. it used to be just md5 hash for me
<guest> the idea is to download the asc once from a trusted connection, then you can use it in future to verify deb packages downloaded from untrusted sources
<phillly> ok it makes bit more sense to me now, thank you guest
<phillly> leftyfb: can you tell me why .deb package does not require gpg verification?
<leftyfb> phillly: because you already have it. Now, pulling packages using apt from a repository, that's what requires keys.
<eraserpencil> ioria ^
<ioria> eraserpencil,  there is no location of 'cd'   : type cd
<leftyfb> eraserpencil: you'll need to contact enhanc support to properly remove enhanc to get rid of the error
<guest> eraserpencil: "cd" is built into the Bash shell - can you run "which cd" maybe someone has changed that
<eraserpencil> i got "cd  is aliased to '__enchancd::cd' "
<eraserpencil> and which cd returned ntg
<leftyfb> eraserpencil: ok, remove the alias
<guest> eraserpencil: check in your ~/.bashrc file to see if there's a line like: alias cd="...
<guest> eraserpencil: and remove that line, then open a new terminal window
<eraserpencil> i checked that and not there
<eraserpencil> i did a grep -rni for enchancd in ~ and but got nothing back
<ioria> eraserpencil,  do you have a .bash_alias fiel ?
<ioria> *file
<guest> eraserpencil: do you have any clue what __enchancd::cd is and where it came from?
<guest> eraserpencil: btw you can use \cd to override the alias in the immediate term
<guest> eraserpencil: is it affecting all users or just yours? if you do "sudo su" and get a root shell, does "cd" work as expected?
<s10gopal> ubuntu budgie is just ubuntu + budgie desktop manager ?
<phillly> guest: by the way, I just looked inside one of the ".asc" files. it says "PGP signature". the tool is called "gpg" however. Google says PGP is proprietary and OpenPGP is an open alternative. do you know by any chance why is it not called like "OpenPGP Signature" then?
<guest> maybe a trademark thing?
<eraserpencil> guest: it's affecting just me, root is fine
<guest> It's a "PGP Signature" - OpenPGP is an implementation
<guest> GPG is another implementation but they both work on "PGP Signatures" - that's the answer
<confluency> PGP is the actual name of the algorithm.
<eraserpencil> enhancd uses awk for the functionality... if it helps you help me troubleshoot
<guest> eraserpencil: try "grep cd ~/.*"
<Nebi> Hi, after resolving the issue with the computer Im back to the moment before I started the catastrophe. So this time I'm more careful and ask here first. So it is about libprotobuf. Protocol Buffer runtime library. My protoc --version says libprotoc 3.5.1. And also python has 3.5 installed. But while executinv a program it says: This program requires version 3.5.0 of the Protocol Buffer runtime library, but the installed version is 3.1.0. I googled around and
<Nebi> there are also other people having the same issue but I will not again go and rm libs in the /usr/lib folder. Rather I want to understand what is going on.
<ioria> eraserpencil,  we're talking about this :  https://github.com/b4b4r07/enhancd ?
<phillly> thank you guest and coffeeguy
<eraserpencil> guest: it gave too much results so i piped it to another grep looking for enhancd and only the chat logs came up
<phillly> I mean confluency :)
<eraserpencil> yes thats the one
<eraserpencil> i ran init.sh
<ioria> eraserpencil,  i think you need to unset those ENHANCD_FILTER environment variables
<zetheroo> in 16.04 how do you correctly rename a network device?
<zetheroo> I am seeing info like this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/328485/ubuntu-16-04-change-interface-name
<zetheroo> but it seems rather messy
<leftyfb> zetheroo: that's how you do it
<leftyfb> eraserpencil: if all you did was run the init.sh, then all you need to do is reboot and the problem will be gone
<eraserpencil> haha...right, it's been a while since i reboot
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: or open a new terminal session
<eraserpencil> pragmaticenigma: yea, that dosent work
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: it was an export
<pragmaticenigma> ah, that would make sense
<zetheroo>  leftyfb: seems like it can be done with the ip command
<leftyfb> zetheroo: you asked how to do it correctly
<leftyfb> zetheroo: udev does the naming/renaming. Setting it as a udev rule is the correct way
<solsTiCe> zetheroo: what's tour version of ubuntu ?
<solsTiCe> oops
<zetheroo> leftyfb: how is it not correct to use the ip command?
<zetheroo> leftyfb: where are the names of network interfaces defined in 16.04?
<zetheroo> because there is no /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file
<leftyfb> zetheroo: it's part of udev/kernel. If you want to hardcode your own name, you set a udev rule
<ioria> eraserpencil,  run 'reset' in terminal
<leftyfb> zetheroo: create it
<leftyfb> ioria: reset won't purge exports I don't think
<ioria> ok
<bodie_> Hi, anyone know how to get emacs magit working to sign commits?  I'm on Ubuntu.  This is the behavior: https://github.com/magit/magit/issues/2859
<zetheroo> leftyfb: The problem is that when adding a new network interface (hardware) to the system it's not automatically added to the /etc/network/interfaces file, and ifocnfig doesn't show any new device either. But I was able to see it with ipmaddr so that's fine.
<leftyfb> zetheroo: ifconfig -a
<leftyfb> zetheroo: also, ls /sys/class/net/
<zetheroo> leftyfb: Ok 👍
<transhuman> so, I have taken the hard drive out of one ubuntu desktop, and put it in another system. first had an AMD processor, new one has duel Xeon 5405, and a crappy video card. Typing is slow and double types, desktop refresh is   slightly faster (both internal video cards suck! Anything I should do for proper hardware redetection?
<Monkey_b> hey guys, struggling to get a dual boot installation with windows10... it seems gparted and fdisk won't see my actual HD/partitions (it only sees the live usb)... i've disabled secure boot in BIOS as well as fast startup in the windows10 power options... but no luck, any ideas what else may be interfering?
<leftyfb> transhuman: use a different DE or put a better video card in it
<pragmaticenigma> Monkey_b: Is the drive protected by BitLocker?
<transhuman> DE?
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: Desktop Environment
<Monkey_b> pragmaticenigma, never heard of bitlocker, let me google
<transhuman> funny thing is this machine used to run like 10 VM's no problem!
<transhuman> brb
<leftyfb> transhuman: Is this a server or desktop? If all you're doing is running headless VM's, you don't need the GUI to be fast
<leftyfb> transhuman: in fact, I wouldn't even run a GUI
<Monkey_b> pragmaticenigma, it seems i dont have bitlocker on this laptop, searched for it up and down no sight of it
<Monkey_b> wait a minute i take that back
<Monkey_b> i see a bitlocker service running
<transhuman> unfortunately I have no choice my desktop died
<pragmaticenigma> Monkey_b: Bitlocker service doesn't mean the drive is encrypted. BitLocker service is also used for reading external drives that may have been encrypted
<Monkey_b> ok, yea i dont see any signs of it being encrypted
<leftyfb> Monkey_b: https://uit.stanford.edu/service/encryption/wholedisk/bitlocker
<leftyfb> look for "Turning off BitLocker"
<leftyfb> just to be sure
<pragmaticenigma> Monkey_b: Looking through a couple articles... The short answer is, if the live cd isn't detecting the drive, it's best not to continue forward. You risk losing your entire Windows drive.
<Monkey_b> win10 home, so not available
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: The problem is, LiveCD isn't even seeing a hint of a drive.
<leftyfb> that's a driver issue then
<Monkey_b> pragmaticenigma, it's a new laptop, not worried about data loss
<Monkey_b> that said dual boot would be nice for gaming purposes
<AbbyH> Hi All, wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. I've been lumped with maintaining a isolated 16.04 virtual machine, my only access is via ssh from a machine with extremly restricted internet access. The party who maintain the infrastructure have given me a 45GB iso file which appears to mirror the structure of apt repository. Could anyone give me some guidance on how to go about using
<AbbyH> this iso to update the installed packages.
<pragmaticenigma> Monkey_b: I'm not talking about data loss... I'm stating that the drive isn't going to work, and forcing it to work isn't a good idea
<Monkey_b> so i bought a brand new brick
<pragmaticenigma> Monkey_b: we may get it up and running today, but a kernel update, grub update, or some other low level update could make the system unbootable again in the future
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: it could probably work with the right drivers for the storage device/controller
<pragmaticenigma> That's above my expertise to try and fix
<leftyfb> AbbyH: https://www.linux.com/learn/create-your-own-local-apt-repository-avoid-dependency-hell
<eraserpencil> ioria: i just reboot. im good now thanks alot!
<leftyfb> Monkey_b: what is the make/model?
<Monkey_b> https://www.msi.com/Laptop/GS65-Stealth-Thin-8RF
<leftyfb> AbbyH: or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<AbbyH> leftyfb: I came accross that article, however I dont have dpkg-dev installed
<Monkey_b> perhaps relevant: 1x M.2 SSD slot (NVMe PCIe Gen3), 1x M.2 SSD Combo (NVMe PCIe Gen3 / SATA )
<AbbyH> and as this .iso is my only source of packages, no way to install it
<leftyfb> AbbyH: I would not recommend doing it then
<AbbyH> leftyfb: I dont really have a choice
<leftyfb> AbbyH: You cannot do the job if you do not have the right tools
<pragmaticenigma> AbbyH: I would think the people responsible for giving you the ISO should also be responsible for teaching you how to use it.
<AbbyH> They don't know themselves :D
<leftyfb> then why did they assume what they did would work and give you no other options?
<pragmaticenigma> AbbyH: Then I would be contacting my manager, you've been given a task and no resources or materials on how to perform said task.
<leftyfb> AbbyH: a recursive dpkg -i on all packages on the cd could work, but more than likely it would cause all sorts of problems and would not be recommended. That is the only option to you with the current environment and toolset
<AbbyH> the joys of clasified projects :D
<leftyfb> Sounds like whoever gave it to you assumed that would be sufficient
<AbbyH> im the only one with a brain cell that has the required security clearance
<pragmaticenigma> Monkey_b: The only fixes I've seen involve a high potential of full data loss and potentially bricking the drives in the process. I'd use the laptop as is, or start researching it's configuration to understand how the drives are configured for that unit
<tgm4883> AbbyH: have you tried the sources.list portion of that link?
<leftyfb> tgm4883: I'm pretty sure there's more to it than that. package lists, keys, etc
<tgm4883> leftyfb I skimmed it, but one could assume that whoever gave AbbyH the ISO already did that part
<AbbyH> tgm4883: I did. during apt update it tried to chmod some of the files. which being a .iso mounted via a loopdevice and thus readonly, it failed
<leftyfb> AbbyH: copy it's contents locally
<tgm4883> AbbyH: I don't suppose you have 45GB free space to move that to
<Monkey_b> pragmaticenigma, i see, appreciate the help, could you share some info on that so i can dig further?
<AbbyH> tgm4883: nope
<AbbyH> although
<AbbyH> I have 2 servers with this issue that can talk to each other. I might be able to delete the iso from one and scp the files out of the other iso
<leftyfb> AbbyH: you sure dpkg-dev isn't available on this iso?
<tgm4883> AbbyH: When you say it tried to chmod the files, what command did you run?
<AbbyH> leftyfb: its on the iso, but fails dependencies. And I can't find all of them here
<AbbyH> tgm4883: apt update
<leftyfb> AbbyH: then the iso is not complete and you will not be able to update all your packages from it
<tgm4883> The more I look at this page, the more I think dpkg-dev and update-mydebs aren't necessary
<tgm4883> AbbyH: just to confirm, you've mounted the ISO on your system and added a deb line pointed to that location?
<AbbyH> yup
<tgm4883> AbbyH: and the contents of that directory look similiar to this http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/
<juslintek> Hi, having this problem: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K67ZdkdwPb/, anyone can help?
<AbbyH> tgm4883: I have folders for dist, pool and projects
<tgm4883> AbbyH: what's in dist?
<linuxgecko> i have a 16.04 system that is not bringing up eth1 or dnsmasq on boot. if i login and manuall `ifup eth1` and `/etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart`  all is fine. how do i get these services running on boot?
<Nebi> Standard question to learn: Let's assume I want to install a package (in this case opencv). Using the prebuilt binaries would give a version that is too low. So Shall I try to build from source? Or this there another, maybe safer, alternative?
<AbbyH> tgm4883: xenial-security and xenial-updates.
<leftyfb> linuxgecko: server or desktop?
<EDinNY> ince the last apt-get dist-upgrade, 18.04 does not automatically recognize my network printers.  Ideas?
<tgm4883> AbbyH: ok, what is in both of those folders? And where did you mount the ISO
<AbbyH> tgm4883: they both have main, multiverse, Release, Release.gpg and universe.
<AbbyH> I've just realised, the chmod stuff is just warning. hiding between them I've got 2 errors which are probably the actual issue.
<AbbyH> Failed to fetch file:/media/cdrom/dists/xenial-security/main/binary-i386/Packages File not found
<AbbyH> same for xenial-updates
<AbbyH> I'm not sure why its even looking for i386 tho
<tgm4883> AbbyH: where did you mount the ISO?
<AbbyH> /media/cdrom
<leftyfb> shouldn't there be an ubuntu before dists ?
<tgm4883> not necessarily
<tgm4883> AbbyH: this is an AMD64 install?
<AbbyH> yeah
<rfleming> Question: Is 'Appendix B. Automating the installation using preseeding' at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html current and up-to-date?
<AbbyH> and the only architechture added to dpkg is amd64
<tgm4883> AbbyH: try changing your lines in sources.list to deb-amd64 instead of just deb
<zoopla> Hi all, I am struggling with apt and dpkg. I can't do anything with apt-get because it tells me to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" but when I do I get the following https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2GqCVVCHRK/
<tgm4883> I think that's the syntax for it
<leftyfb> rfleming: what is your actual support question?
<AbbyH> tgm4883: its not deb-adm64. that fails. but found deb [arch=amd64,i386] on the debian multiarch wiki. so going to try that syntax. (obviously without the i386)
<tgm4883> AbbyH: yep, just saw that too. Try that
<rfleming> leftyfb: I'm looking to preseed and want to know if the documentation is current... because sometimes it's not
<leftyfb> rfleming: try it out. It should be fine for you. To ask someone to read through ALL of that to determine if it's up to date is silly
<leftyfb> rfleming: preseeding hasn't really changed
<AbbyH> tgm4883: that cleared the i386 error. but I now get: Failed to fetch file:/media/cdrom/dists/xenial-security/main/i18n/Translation-en File not found
<mnr200> Hello, I'm having issue with installing 3G modem on Ubuntu 16.04
<AbbyH> I begining to suspect the people that gave me this iso really have no clue what they are doing
<leftyfb> ^
<mnr200> Basically it's not showing anything when I connect the modem on my dell laptop
<mnr200> and with  $ lsusb
<rfleming> leftyfb: I don't believe I asked anyone to read anything.  I simply asked if the documentation was current and up-to-date.  If you don't know, then you don't know; but thank you for the information that preseeding hasn't changed.
<mnr200> The device is shown like this : Bus 001 Device 005: ID 19d2:1588 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<mnr200> How do I configure it to get it working?
<tgm4883> AbbyH: Is that a warning or an error? I'm not sure how important that Translation-en file is.
<AbbyH> tgm4883: error, but i found you can stick this in apt conf Acquire::Languages "none";
<AbbyH> it now works
<AbbyH> :D
<tgm4883> sweet
<AbbyH> 312 packages to upgrade
<tgm4883> \o/
<AbbyH> I am not running that this close to friday
<tgm4883> yea that's a lot of packages
<AbbyH> time to email the idiots that keep chasing me about this crap because "MUG SECURITYIES" and tell them the iso they gave me sucked and I'm not doing shit until monday and only after they take a vm snapshot
<AbbyH> *MUH
<leftyfb> AbbyH: If this is how they're going to do this sort of thing, I would not only document this, but create a script on the iso that will setup the repo for you
<arooni> question; i have this ufw rule; 22                         ALLOW       192.168.1.159 ;; but when i try to connect it fails; i find i have to disable the ufw and then renable it  to allow myself to connect to this machine.  ideas?
<Ool>  arooni ufw allow in to any app 'OpenSSH' from 192.168.1.159
<Ool> it is that you want to do ?
<arooni> Ool: yes.
<FurretUber> Hi, my notebook froze when I ejected my USB 3 HDD. I have netconsole enabled and it's printing many messages like [ 1364.258268] watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#2 stuck for 22s! [qemu-system-x86:2890]
<Ool> arooni: And you don't write it like that isn't it ?
<FurretUber> I think this is related to the mainline kernel, where may I get help?
<mnr200> My 3G modem just won't show up, can anyone give me the idea how do I get it working?
<arooni> Ool: that's the way the rule is i pasted above; ar eyou saying i need to modify it
<Ool> with the right syntaxe ?
<Ool> you can 'ufw logging low' or medium to see the log
<mnr200> With $ lsusb
<mnr200> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 19d2:1588 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<Ool> well to write log into /var/log/ufw.log
<Kartagis> hello
<zoopla> Hi all, I am struggling with apt and dpkg. I can't do anything with apt-get because it tells me to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" but when I do I get the following https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2GqCVVCHRK/
<Kartagis> how can I fix my shell's encoding? vim gives me problems
<Kartagis> I tried locale-gen -a, but didn't help.
<Kartagis> LANG is en_US.UTF-8
<AbbyH> Kartagis: 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' should be what you need. Check any locales you want are selected for generation and then pick the default on setp 2
<AbbyH> *step
<Nebi> ok the next step. while compiling opencv he cannot find gtk/gtk.h. My first idea (after googlin) is that the dev libary might be missing. But when wanting to install gtk-3-dev he says something about impossible situation and unmet dependencies. ?
<jcdutton> zoopla, when you leave it for 20 minutes, look in "top" and see if it is doing anything
<killall> hello ubuntu 18.10 frezees my computer on usb boot of the installer
<Nebi> killall, I had a similar issue with 18.04. It worked in my case by adding nomodeset in grub.
<zoopla> jcdutton: pretty much all %CPU is at 0
<killall> Nebi, i will see where the grub of the pen is :)
<Nebi> killall, :)
<jcdutton> zoopla, try removing apt-get remove mysql-server
<linuxgecko> leftyfb: server
<jcdutton> zoopla, how did you get into this problem state?
<bodie_> is there a recommended pinentry program in ubuntu 18 for working with emacs?
<zoopla> jcdutton: same message "invoke-rc.d: could not determine current runlevel" appears when "apt-get remove"ing
<killall> Nebi, not working, still cant select neither of the options.
<jcdutton> zoopla, type "runlevel"
<zoopla> jcdutton: when i tried to install docker i started getting this problem
<zoopla> everything was fine before
<jcdutton> what does runlevel return?
<zoopla> unknown
<jcdutton> are you running this from within a docker instance?
<jcdutton> stop any docker processes
<zoopla> jcdutton: this is WSL
<killall> stuck on ubuntu install cant even select any option, computer stops responding on grub from pen
<linuxgecko> leftyfb: thoughts/solutions?
<skomorokh> I finally upgraded to 18.04 ...starting with my router. And now dnsmasq isn't being used for dhcp and dns... anyone have any clues as to what changed?
<skomorokh> systemd ate networking ...more?
<Cheez> i thought dnsmasq was gone from 16.04
<skomorokh> Perhaps as defaults... I was still using it. I'd kind of like to still be using it if it's not _too_ painful.
<Cheez> yeah my 16.04 boxes dont have it either
<Nebi> I'm sorry for asking so much today, but I just don't want to repeat the catastrophe yesterday. So I need gtk library I guess. And while installing with dpkg it says that unmet depedencies. THe following link says "downgrading versions" does the trick. I just wanto to be sure that I am not again putting my computer into fire by doing something like that : https://stackoverflow.com/questions/38752214/installing-libgtk-3-dev-unmet-dependencies
<jcdutton> zoopla, what is WSL?
<nacc> jcdutton: windows subsystem on linux
<zoopla> ^
<nacc> or something similar
<zoopla> *for linux
<nacc> not supported here
<nacc> !ubuwin | zoopla
<ubottu> zoopla: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<jcdutton> zoopla, Ah! In that case, I don't have a clue how to help you.
<zoopla> thanks either way
<leftyfb> linuxgecko: do you have your interface setup in /etc/network/interfaces?
<jcdutton> zoopla, there might be a #wsl channel or somewhere that can help you
<bodie_> is there a recommended pinentry program in ubuntu 18 for working with emacs?
<lotuspsychje> bodie_: can apt-cache search pinentry help?
<leftyfb> bodie_: just FYI, there is no "Ubuntu 18". It's 18.04. It's more than just a point release. The .04 is it's release month
<leftyfb> zoopla: https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/setting-up-docker-for-windows-and-wsl-to-work-flawlessly
<leftyfb> zoopla: but as suggested, removing mysql-server might be your first step
<zoopla> leftyfb: at this rate i will have to reinstall WSL becasue `apt-get remove` throws the same error
<jcdutton> zoopla, the problem is the runlevel.  Google wsl and runlevel   or something like that
<leftyfb> zoopla: --purge
<NoImNotNineVolt> insserv: exiting now without changing boot order!
<NoImNotNineVolt> why would i get that message (at the end of a long list of errors) when i try to `systemctl enable someservice`
<NoImNotNineVolt> note, the service has nothing to do with changing boot order. it's a webapp.
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: Are you replying back to IntelCore(who isn't here anymore) from a conversation from 24 hours ago?
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: Do you get the error when you enable any other systemd unit?
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> does anyone have an example kickstart file for installing Ubuntu using LVM for all volumes ?
<R13ose> jcdutton: hi?
<dedze> Hi, I found this in my sys.log, does anyone have any idea what is happening? I tried googling but no success. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2hrpkJ3rv8/
<leftyfb> R13ose: If you need help, ask for help. Not for an individual.
<R13ose> leftyfb: okay sorry
<NoImNotNineVolt> leftyfb: i don't have another unit to enable :P
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: if you're running Ubuntu you most certainly do
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: try it with sshd.service
<linuxgecko> leftyfb:  yes.. as static. eth1 is the interface being used for dnsmasq leases.
<leftyfb> linuxgecko: can you pastebin the config for the interface? Also, if you need help, you'll need to respond a little more often than once every half hour
<proy> \join  #pvm
<NoImNotNineVolt> leftyfb: sshd.service is already enabled. if it wasn't, i wouldn't be on this headless box :P
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: try snapd
<leftyfb> or install mysql ... or anything that's got a service. To test it
<linuxgecko> leftyfb: i'm used to slow support cycles in distro channels :) sorry :/
<niiop> How to install wine in lubuntu 18.04  ??
<linuxgecko> leftyfb: https://paste.debian.net/1025096/
<leftyfb> niiop: same as any other package in Ubuntu
<leftyfb> linuxgecko: I take it eth1 isn't coming up?
<niiop> leftyfb: from the sof center or from terminal ?
<leftyfb> niiop: either will work
<kruug> It's funny that people with issues with Ubuntu are getting sent to ##windows.
<leftyfb> kruug: Can we help you with something?
<kruug> leftyfb: how would you fix this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2GqCVVCHRK/ ?
<niiop> leftyfb: there won't be any problems while installing it, because i tried in version 14.04 and didnt get installed ?
<leftyfb> kruug: I already told zoopla how I would go about fixing it
<leftyfb> niiop: did you try in 18.04?
<jcdutton> kruug, the problem is with WSL
<niiop> leftyfb: not yet am downloading the iso now ..
<leftyfb> jcdutton: actually, that's not true
<leftyfb> zoopla: https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/1332#issuecomment-320469132
<leftyfb> zoopla: only do the last line if you know you need mysql-server installed
<niiop> leftyfb: so wine is stable and installable in the new ubuntu version, I should expect no problem ya ?
<leftyfb> niiop: It's really not helpful to assume things are going to go wrong in an environment you haven't even installed yet.
<leftyfb> linuxgecko: Look at the difference between your eth0 settings and eth1 settings, besides the fact that they're static/dhcp
<niiop> leftyfb: ok i will install it and see then, thanks
<zoopla> leftyfb: i end up getting things to do with dpkg configuration with every one of those commands
<zoopla> and then 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' is the same problem i started with
<leftyfb> zoopla: please pastebin the output so we can see everything you typed and the errors
<TheLaw> when will come the upgrade to ubuntu 18.04 in my update list?
<leftyfb> TheLaw: If you're running 16.04, then in July
<zoopla> leftyfb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BWj63Rv3v5/
<TheLaw> leftyfb: thx :-)
<kruug> zoopla: try moving on now and do what you were going to do.
<kruug> Since mysql is no longer installed, it shouldn't prevent you from doing what you originally intended to do.
<leftyfb> zoopla: sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<leftyfb> kruug: it is installed and the dpkg packaging system is in a broken state
<zoopla> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7VpXZ6c9Hn/
<kruug> leftyfb: ah, right.  I missed the `1 not fully installed or removed.` line
<leftyfb> zoopla: it seems like your system might have some issues. If you don't care much about it's possibly going belly-up, then try: sudo kill -9 783
<zoopla> leftyfb: alright, i did it... what now?
<leftyfb> zoopla: try to purge mysql* again
<leftyfb> or dpkg-reconfigure -a
<zoopla> i think it's fixed
<zoopla> installing mysql now and no issues so far
<leftyfb> linuxgecko: ?
<ca_cabot> hey all, i've got a wireless printer set up on my network - it's a Brother HL-2280DW using the published Brother drivers for linux. It works, but is incredibly slow - as in, send the doc to printer, 20 minutes later it starts the job. My network is fast (unifi ap-ac-pro WAP [positioned on the ceiling about 8 feet from the wifi printer], pfSense router, etc - network is def not the problem.) I don't know shit about
<ca_cabot> printer drivers, there are multiple options for printer setup, CUPS, LPR, etc. which one should i be using, could that be the problem?
<leeyaa> guys, trying to install xenial on vmware workstation 12 - it fails on installing grub
<leeyaa> is there something special i need to do to install it ?
<leeyaa> it simply fails to install grub on /dev/sda
<leftyfb> !ohmy > ca_cabot
<ubottu> ca_cabot, please see my private message
<Sven_vB> I'd like to establish a null-modem like link between two computers, but I'd like to avoid plugging cables (for laziness) and regulations forbid I open my own "wireless network". so what other modes than PAN could I use to hook up their bluetooth antennas? maybe audio?
<jcdutton> Sven_vB, make one computer an access point, and the other the client. You can use wpa2 so it won't be open
<jcdutton> Sven_vB, google hostapd
<Sven_vB> jcdutton, if I'm caught opening a wireless network there I'll be kicked from the building.
<Sven_vB> well, not from the top of it. :)) but out of it
<jcdutton> Sven_vB, define "open" ?
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: this a homestead?
<jcdutton> Sven_vB, if you are worried, use a cable
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: If so, I'm sure they mean open in the sense that it's open for anyone to use. As in no security. Like you're sharing your internet with the public
<Sven_vB> yeah cable would be the obvious solution, I'm trying to find a cool lazy one.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: Otherwise, connecting 2 pc's together via wireless in your own home should not be against any regulations
<jcdutton> Sven_vB, if you do get kicked from the building, it will be wireless, so you will stuff have access....<- Joke
<jcdutton> s/stuff/still
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to use it at a place where they mean "open" as in they don't want any wireless networks except their own ones.
<Sven_vB> jcdutton, :D
<Sven_vB> so I guess there's currently noone around who knows a cool BT mode that I could use instead of hostap
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: you should clarify that with them. If you buy a Chromecast or Echo Dot, it sets up a "wireless network" for you to connect to in order to configure them. Are these devices banned in your building because of this? If so, time to move.
<Sven_vB> they've clarified with me, it's part of their cyber security policy.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: you should talk to them and tell them you're looking to connect 2 pc's in your house together. It won't be open to the public. I'm sure it'll be fine. Otherwise, again, move. Because that's REALLY ignorant of them.
<Sven_vB> it's not on my home. I've enough wifis here :)
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: sounds like they're barely able to spell "cyber security"
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: also, BT adhoc connections are less secure and are still considered wireless
<Sven_vB> I don't think I'll win them over with that line of argument though. I'll go investigate bt-audio more
<Sven_vB> yeah but it's probably not a "network"
<Sven_vB> probably a direct 1:1 wifi wouldn't be either buf I wouldn't rely they understand it and think the same.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: sounds like they wouldn't be able to find it if you didn't broadcast it, turned down the signal and obscured the name
<Sven_vB> now that's an idea. if I manage to make the signal really weak, that would probably work, as I only need to bridge less than one meter
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: Do they ban wireless printers? Echo's? Chromecasts? Air conditioners? How about the owlet sock for baby breathing monitoring? These all create adhoc wireless AP's for you to connect to.
<EriC^^> leeyaa: you can install without the bootloader installation part and then manually install grub later using "ubiquity -b"
<Sven_vB> they do have chromecasts, although I don't know whether one is near enough. if it is, how would I use that?
<leeyaa> Sven_vB: велл
<leeyaa> whops
<leeyaa> EriC^^: well, apparently you need to use efi so default stuff can work
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: the point is, all these devices do the same thing setting up an adhoc connection between 2 pc's does
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: they're just as secure/insecure
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, you mean I should masquerade as a wifi-enabled printer or chromecast?
<EriC^^> leeyaa: no problem, you can chroot to the install after the installation is done, just make sure you boot the iso in efi mode
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: I mean, this rule of their is completely ignorant and should be challenged with intelligence
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, the rule seems to be based on legal FUD
<leeyaa> EriC^^: too much work to boot into it after ;p
<Sven_vB> most of the cyber sec there is probably to satisfy insurance terms
<leeyaa> im digging how to automate ubuntu install but for now cant figure it out
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: then they should ban all "smart" products. Wireless printers. The list is almost endless
<Sven_vB> leeyaa, I happen to have an install wizard project that drives Ubiquity, we could team up developing it
<leeyaa> Sven_vB: not a developer. just a regular system engineer, wont be much of use :)
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, I'll better not tell them or I might soon have to plug even more cables for stuff like printing. ;)
<bashM0nk3y> test
<bashM0nk3y> can anyone else read this?? sorry im a IRC newb
<Sven_vB> bashM0nk3y, I read
<bashM0nk3y> awesome! thanks Sven_v8
<bashM0nk3y> i guess my client already registered me..? when I was on the kde plasma DE konversation wouldn't auto register
<bashM0nk3y> afaik
<TortoiseSvn> My volume is so low help!
<TortoiseSvn> 18.04
<bashM0nk3y> gnome?
<TortoiseSvn> Struggling to hear stuff on chrome
<TortoiseSvn> yes gnome
<bashM0nk3y> i had some issues with pulseaudio on 18.04 myself
<oerheks> TortoiseSvn, go into systemsettings, sound # and allow louder than 100% ..
<TortoiseSvn> I have certified super hearing and I struggle
<TortoiseSvn> but on my windows laptop it is ok
<TortoiseSvn> how does that work oerheks ?
<TortoiseSvn> It is already ticket but if I untick it I get nothing
<Sven_vB> bashM0nk3y, it seems you're not registered to nickserv if you meant that. you can check with: /ns whoami
<Sven_vB> bashM0nk3y, for more IRC help, ask #freenode
<bashM0nk3y> yes thats exactly what i was trying to remember, thx again
<oerheks> TortoiseSvn, maybe you use the line out plug, that gives 8% sound volume or so
<TortoiseSvn> ikcerog: Wgat>
<TortoiseSvn> oerheks: what?
<oerheks> "what" ?
<oerheks> what do you not understand, TortoiseSvn
<TortoiseSvn> I want to use my laptop speakers
<abdelghani> Hi anyone here knwo Sqlinjection
<oerheks> abdelghani, join the kali channels for pentesting
<oerheks> TortoiseSvn, describe your system please, and soundcard details > sudo lspci -v
<TortoiseSvn> oerheks: my laptop is black
<oerheks> awesome .... is there a power button on it too ?
<TortoiseSvn> yes
<tgm4883> !details | TortoiseSvn
<ubottu> TortoiseSvn: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<TortoiseSvn> It's ok, I don't need to hear things :(
<EriC^^> TortoiseSvn: did you try settings > sound ?
<leftyfb> abdelghani: https://www.esecurityplanet.com/hackers/how-to-prevent-sql-injection-attacks.html
<frenda> Hey there; I have rent a VPS yearly and I want to use it a proxy/tunnel to bypass the censorship (filtering), What kinds of services can I run on it?
<frenda> as a*
<EriC^^> frenda: if nobody knows here you might find an answer in #netfilter
<EriC^^> frenda: maybe this helps https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-ssh-tunneling-on-a-vps
<frenda> EriC^^: 😍
<TortoiseSvn> EriC^^: I did
<TortoiseSvn> It never did this on 16.04 :(
<kirbylife> hi
<EriC^^> TortoiseSvn: how did you install 18.04? upgrade from 16.04?
<EriC^^> hi kirbylife
<TortoiseSvn> Install
<TortoiseSvn> total fresh
<EriC^^> did you happen to try the sound in the live usb?
<TortoiseSvn> nope
<EriC^^> TortoiseSvn: try sudo apt-get install pavucontrol and run it and see if you can tweak it
<TortoiseSvn> EriC^^: Ok instant improvement. Thanks! :)
<EriC^^> TortoiseSvn: great! no problem :)
<TortoiseSvn> EriC^^: Can I just ask.. I was tired and I asked a bad question.. How can you have the patience to help?
<TortoiseSvn> I struggle with that..
 * oerheks noted the tip from EriC^^ 
<TortoiseSvn> oerheks: To use pavucontrol?
<TortoiseSvn> I can finally hear again
<Shayed> s
<oerheks> TortoiseSvn, yes, pavu can do more than pulse audio volume control.
<kirbylife> I recommend always install a fresh copy and not do apt-get dist-upgrade
<TortoiseSvn> I just boosted chrome value
<TortoiseSvn> But why kirbylife ?
<kirbylife> i have had bad experiences doing dist-upgrade
<bashM0nk3y> _systemd_is_evil: you on? just wondering which init based distros you would recommend?
<bashM0nk3y> kirbylife: broken depends?
<kirbylife> yep
<bashM0nk3y> same here
<bashM0nk3y> although it only happened to me once and I really dont remember what I was using at the time
<nikolasc> hi there. My server is always setting ondemand cpufreq with cpufrequtils disabled, tried rc.local but after reboot is always ondemand instead of performance
<Sven_vB> nikolasc, do you know a command to fix it after boot?
<en1gma> does ubuntu 18.04 come with some kind of screen recorder?
<leftyfb> en1gma: did you try typing "screen record" into the software store?
<en1gma> leftyb i was thinking it was included. i remember hearing some kind of talk awhile back about some kind of capture being included in the distro
<en1gma> will type it like you suggested though
<Sven_vB> nikolasc, once you do, the lazy way would be to just schedule your command as a startup task that runs a bit later than whatever applies the other setting. you could fork << setsid sh -c 'sleep 30; your_fix_command' & >> from your rc.local
<EDinNY> Looking at power manager...how do I lock the screen after X minutes of inactivity?  It mentions "screensaver", but it is not installed.  Do I need to install it?
<RoadRunner> is it possible to change a fs of a partition from lvm to ext4 without loosing data?
<leftyfb> RoadRunner: LVM isn't a format, it's a partition type
<leftyfb> and no
<thingfish> EDinNY: that's in Privacy
<matjam> RoadRunner: no
<PsychoBoB> ubuntu 18 is good?
<matjam> is good, ya
<thingfish> ya mon
<PsychoBoB> better than 16 ?
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: that's not a support question.
<matjam> is better than 16 mon
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: Try it and decide for yourself
<PsychoBoB> what is mon ?
<thingfish> sigh
<EDinNY> thingfish: What is "privacy" under in settings?
<PsychoBoB> is more speed?
<thingfish> EDinNY: screen lock
<PsychoBoB> For my note?
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: Try it and decide for yourself
<PsychoBoB> that have a 4 gb of memory
<leftyfb> !enter > PsychoBoB
<ubottu> PsychoBoB, please see my private message
<EDinNY> thingfish: I opened "settings".  what do I click on next?
<PsychoBoB> I need to ask on windows channel maybe leftyfb ?
<thingfish> EDinNY: is this 18.04?
<EDinNY> thingfish: yes 18.04
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: trolling is offtopic here. Try ubuntu and decide if you like it or not.
<PsychoBoB> trolling?
<thingfish> EDinNY: look over on the left, after opening Settings.  You'll see Privacy.
<PsychoBoB> This channel is to ask about?
<thingfish> oh wait EDinNY i'm running GNOME.
<thingfish> not the vanilla install.
<thingfish> sorry
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: This is a support channel. Typically you'll need to be running or attempting to install Ubuntu in order to properly receive support.
<EDinNY> thingfish: I am running xfce4
<thingfish> ooohhh
<alumn> On Ubuntu 16.04 with an ext4 filesystem, I am trying to learn whether a file was accessed during a certain period. Normally I would look at the last-accessed timestamp `atime` of the file. However, a few days after the period of interest, I know that the file was copied, so that the `atime` was updated then. Is it possible, through the journal or otherwise, to determine whether the file was accessed during the period?
<PsychoBoB> first I dead, after I ask about the death
<EDinNY> ...but don't they use the same settups?
<PsychoBoB> ¬¬
<PsychoBoB> take it easy my friend
<leftyfb> alno
<leftyfb> alumn: no
<thingfish> EDinNY: no they don't.  Google says use ctrl+alt+del.
<EDinNY> thingfish: I knew that.  I want it to do it on X minutes of inactivity
<thingfish> dunno then, EDinNY.  I only ever have used GNOME.
<alumn> leftyfb: I thought that the ext4 journal would record updates like that, which I might be able to review with `debugfs` or similar.
<matjam> alumn: no, you would need to have enabled auditd
<PsychoBoB> ?
<bashM0nk3y> couldn't this info be accessed through the system logs if configured correctly?
<alumn> bashM0nk3y: What specifically do you have in mind?
<matjam> bashM0nk3y: thats what auditd does
<matjam> http://xmodulo.com/how-to-monitor-file-access-on-linux.html
<bashM0nk3y> whats the difference between auditd and journald?
<bashM0nk3y> alumn: im no expert just spit-balling so to speak
<matjam> auditd is for auditing any system event. journald is part of systemd.
<matjam> systemd controls processes running, and journald logs events related to process control.
<bashM0nk3y> ahhh.. good info
<matjam> this is not to be confused with a filesystem journal, which journals writes to the filesystem such that filesystem consistency can be reconstructed by replaying the filesystem journal.
<alumn> matjam: Is it possible that the access i'm interested in is recorded in the filesystem journal history?
<bashM0nk3y> is auditd included in typical ubuntu repos?
<leftyfb> alumn: no
<bashM0nk3y> i see that its in my repos on 16.04 but not installed by default
<AlexPortable> Any ETA on 18.04.1 ?
<kostkon> AlexPortable, july
<alumn> One more shot. I believe `acct` was enabled during the time that the file was copied, but _after_ the period I'm interested in. Might there be any indication of what the last-accessed timestamp was at the time that I know it was copied, e.g. if `acct` recorded 'changed last-accessed timestamp from XX:XX:XX to YY:YY:YY'?
<bashM0nk3y> i ran into a serious bug in mate 18.04 so ill be on 16.x for the forseeable future
<AlexPortable> any way i should wait for 18.04.1 ?
<matjam> AlexPortable: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<leftyfb> AlexPortable: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<ioria> alumn, ls -ltu will tell you the last file opened, but cp is anothe thing
<bashM0nk3y> 'mate-indicator-applet' would suck up free RAM at the rate of about 1MB per sec or so
<alumn> ioria: As I understand it, `ls -ltu`  shows the time that the file was copied. I want to know if it was accessed during the week _before_ it was copied.
<matjam> alumn: that information is lost
<ioria> alumn, nope, when has been opened (not copied)
<RoadRunner> trying to reduce size of lvm partition but vgs reports Vsize is still 74G https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qrXGngFbxd/ what to try next?
<alumn> ioria: copying a file opens it, no?
<ioria> alumn, nope
<alumn> ioria: it seems to.
<alumn> just tried it
<nikolasc> hi there. My server is always setting ondemand cpufreq with cpufrequtils disabled, tried rc.local but after reboot is always ondemand instead of performance
<ioria> alumn, run again   ls -ltu
<alumn> ioria: yes, it's updated
<ioria> alumn,  not here
<matjam> ioria: https://github.com/coreutils/coreutils/blob/master/src/copy.c#L1033
<matjam> you may have noatime set on the filesystem, ioria
<ioria> matjam, nope
<hs> hello. i have just installed ubuntu. it randomly freezes for no apparent reason, usually right after i resume (laptop). I read somewhere that I might want to update to the latest kernel.. having trouble doing that. is there an easy way to do so?
<nikolasc> any help?
<croberts> hs: usually just run sudo apt-get upgrade and see if a new kernel is there
<lotuspsychje> nikolasc: perhaps try #ubuntu-server ?
<alumn> ioria: Which filesystem
<nikolasc> k thx
<ioria> alumn,  ext4
<RoadRunner> matjam: got a minute?
<alumn> ioria: Are you using a file you just created? Do you have relatime enabled? (default)
<ioria> alumn,  yep
<hs> ok i just did that cmd. it updated something gnome but I dont think the kernel. the kernel version I have is 4.15.-20 generic
<alumn> ioria: yeah it won't update atime for a file previously accessed in the last 24 hours
<hs> i understand there is a newer version out there
<brainwash> hs: easy way would be this https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/ukuu-easy-way-to-install-mainline-kernel-ubuntu
<ioria> alumn,  yes, updated ...
<matjam> RoadRunner: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/67702/how-to-reduce-volume-group-size-in-lvm
<hs> ty trying that bw
<ioria> alumn,  still there ?
<alumn> ioria: ya
<ioria> alumn,  can you try   stat --format=%n" "%y  myfile  | sort  -k2
<alumn> ioria: that gives the last-modified date
<gopal> unable to connect to wifi on ubuntu 18.04 , i am able to see network , but they keep on asking password
<alumn> ioria: see `man stat`
<bashM0nk3y> gopal: are you using network-manager?
<ioria> alumn,  yes...
<bashM0nk3y> which comes by default*
<gopal> bashM0nk3y, no
<alumn> ioria: (i'm looking for time-before-last-accessed)
<gopal> yes
<ioria> alumn,  ok
<gopal> bashM0nk3y, wifi drivers are also installed
<bashM0nk3y> im a little new to the gnome2/gnome3 side of network-manager but I have had luck with 'wicd'
<bashM0nk3y> in the past*
<ioria> alumn,  i thin every time the file is modified, the new modification time overwrites the previous one
<bashM0nk3y> connman is another network mgmt tool that is supposed to be for intel hardware
<codercat> how do I disable my FUCKING trackpad in lubuntu
<alumn> ioria: It wasn't modified, I'm interested in access only.
<bashM0nk3y> codercat: i always disable mine as well
<codercat> im trying to type and breathing on it makes everything go to shit!!
<codercat> I dont see any option to do it in prefrences
<bashM0nk3y> codercat: ive used lubuntu before but dont remember how the prefrences work
<gopal> bashM0nk3y, broadcom ?
<matjam> !ohmy | codercat
<ubottu> codercat: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bashM0nk3y> gopal: i would try 'sudo apt install wicd' and then systemctl start wicd
<bashM0nk3y> codercat: try to go into the
<bashM0nk3y> mouse prefs*
<ioria> alumn,  yes, you probably need Auditd
<codercat> in mouse prefs theres no relevent setting
<codercat> my sensitivy and speed is set to minimum
<codercat> but this looks like settings for an extrnal mouse
<codercat> external
<gopal> bashM0nk3y, after that ?
<bashM0nk3y> codercat: let me spin up a lubuntu box real quick and ill take a look
<codercat> ok thanks
<matjam> codercat: install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, use synclient TouchpadOff=1
<bashM0nk3y> what version are you running?
<matjam> I believe that will work
<bashM0nk3y> ^ there you go
<matjam> its possible to automate it with udev I think
<codercat> ok how to do that
<codercat> im new to bash and linux
<bashM0nk3y> google is your friend
<matjam> codercat: sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<bashM0nk3y> aka i dont know how to do that either lol
<matjam> codercat: synclient TouchpadOff=1
<gopal> bashM0nk3y, it keeps on asking password
<matjam> in a terminal
<lifeboy> The gnome3 tabswitching functionality is really lousy, not?
<ioria> alumn,  unless was used 'sudo'; in this case you can find it in  /var/log/auth.log
<matjam> you may have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed already though
<matjam> which is fine
<codercat> yey that worked
<jmgb4> Anybody run into the ssh issue with "...no matching key exchange method found. Their offer: diffie-hellman-group1-sha1"?
<gopal> could not connect to wicd's bus interface
<bashM0nk3y> matjim: is xserver-xorg-input-synaptics a stand-alone application or does it tie into the existing prefrences?
<jmgb4> I added the kexalgorithms into sshd_config but still no go
<bashM0nk3y> gopal: sudo systemctl reload dbus.service
<matjam> codercat: advanced usage, automatic udev so it disables with external mouse and re-enables when you unplug: https://askubuntu.com/questions/824593/udev-rule-for-external-mouse-detection-to-turn-touchpad-on-and-off
<lifeboy> I mean, if I have multiple firefox windows open for example, when switch (alt-tab) and wait on firefox, the windows appear, but now I have use the other hand or mouse to select one of the windows. Slow and cumbersome.
<lifeboy> Does this bother anybody?
<gopal> bashM0nk3y, still same error , it supports broadcom chip ?
<codercat> thanks, yeah ill need that too
<Tegu> lifeboy: I don't know for sure but try alt + the key over tab
<bashM0nk3y> lifeboy: gnome2 > gnome3 ;]
<codercat> any reason why wine shows no window(s) when I open a file with it
<oerheks> lifeboy, use SUPER + tab
<zmc> So I'm on ubuntu vivid, and unable to use the oldreleases mirror as the Packages file is zipped but my apt version only looks for the unzipped Packages files.
<zmc> Is this an issue to be fixed or am I just doing it wrong?
<leftyfb> !eol | zmc
<ubottu> zmc: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<zmc> ubottu: I'm aware of that, unfortunately since I'm on unusual hardware, that's not an option.  I should be able to use the oldreleases mirror to continue to be able to add and remove software.
<ubottu> zmc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zmc> Sorry that should have been directed to leftyfb.
<leftyfb> zmc: unfortunately, we cannot support EOL releases. old-releases was created out of convenience, but is not supported here.
<zmc> leftyfb: Does old-releases have a maintainer?
<matjam> zmc: how unusual is unusual anyway? there's usually a way to get LTS working on unusual hardware
<zmc> matjam: It's a parallella board.  It's a zynq arm/fpga with a special math chip. Afaik the SDK and related software for the epiphany accelerator don't work on newer releases.
<matjam> zmc: yeah, thats pretty exotic.
<zmc> matjam: I've got a modern mainline kernel, and a new FPGA bitstream working. I don't know if anyone in the ubuntu space would care.
<matjam> zmc: I might be able to help in #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is only for help supported releases of ubuntu.
<zmc> Afaict, the old-releases mirror purged the non-zipped versions of the packages file since modern apt's can handle gz and bz2, this limits the usefulness of the mirror though. Now I've broken my apt since I installed a version incompatible with my current userland.
<zmc> matjam: Ok, thanks. I'll move there.
<darrend> hi, one of my machines is not seeing the 18.04 release, it keeps telling me 17.10 is the latest. I've switched mirrors and updated cache a few times. How can I troubleshoot?
<matjam> darrend: thats normal until 18.04.1 is released in july
<oerheks> set upgrade to 'any new version' in your update settings, that will do
<darrend> oh. My other machines notified me and I updated them
<darrend> oerheks: I did that, it told me 17.10 was latest
<oerheks> i see 18.04 in my 17.10, but stick to it a month or so
<oerheks> try to run apt full-upgrade on comandline?
<darrend> I just ran 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' and now it tells me the update is there. Thx
<oerheks> https://imgur.com/a/pmeeoAU
<darrend> Before I used the gui, and maybe with a mirror that was slightly out of date
<oerheks> easy to check, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<oerheks> 'main' will do, i guess
<darrend> using main now
<lifeboy> oerheks, bashM0nk3y and Tegu, no, neither does it. I expect alt-tab / super-tab to switch between the grouped windows as well. As it does with the non-grouped windows, but it doesn't
<oerheks> indeed, it is limited to the current desktop
<oerheks> it could work on 2 screens, if you extend your desktop over those 2 screens
<maszlo> i am not certain this is a ubuntu question or grub.  can I update a working install (just / and swap partitions) to use UEFI rather than legacy?
<hggdh> there is an extension called "alternate tab" that allows for tabbing across workspaces
<rustyboi> Hey guys, I have an issue with nvidia drivers. I was using proprietary 390 version for ubuntu 18 and switched back and forth between nouveau. Now the proprietary one don't want to work because apparently it is missing dependencies and apt --fix-broken install can't correct this. I've never submitted bug myself, sorry for missing details. It's GTX 760
<maszlo> rustyboi: i think that is from missing kernel source iirc
<rustyboi> here is a terminal output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5NFybSrNM2/
<maszlo> you are running 32bit?
<rustyboi> i tried purging all nvidia related and then reinstalling again, didnt work
<rustyboi> 64 bit here
<maszlo> what is the nvidia card?
<rustyboi> geforce gt 760
<fichero> why is ubuntu not asking me for my password to install updates
<fichero> is a security issue?
<fichero> it used to
<AlexPortable> 18.04 ships with kernel 4.15 right? Which ubuntu will ship with kernel 4.16 ?
<oerheks> no, but next 18.10 could give kernel 5.0
<maszlo> rustyboi: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/134262/en-us
<oerheks> fichero, not all updates require password/password reboot
<oerheks> ( in the GUI )
<fichero> oerheks: k thanks
<sivam1> hi all
<sivam1> hi all
<rustyboi> maszlo: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FkXCy9kNp6/
<phocking-2> hey anyone here familiar with jira on 16.04
<energizer> I have a virtual machine that i think has bad stuff on it. I want to look inside. Can I do this safely on a computer that's not isolated?
<compdoc> sure
<energizer> compdoc: me?
<compdoc> unless it infects you over the lan
<leftyfb> phocking-2: since it's not a supported package, you'll need to contact Jira support for help with Jira on Ubuntu
<compdoc> yes, energizer
<phocking-2> leftyfb:
<phocking-2> isn't that what irc is for? lel
<leftyfb> phocking-2: this channel is for support with Ubuntu. Not Jira.
<phocking-2> im sure not officially supported by ubuntu but there are folks using it i'm sure
<leftyfb> Jira is not part of Ubuntu
<skomorokh> My ath9k wlan0 was fine upgrading 15.10->16.04...->17.10 but now when I upgrade to 18.04 it doesn't show up anymore. lsmod shows the ath9k module is loaded, but lshw -C network shows the device as "unclaimed"
<phocking-2> leftyfb: bruh, even if you are staff on this channel or whatever, i'm just trying to make something work on an ubuntu server so i think this is relevant. #atlassian is dead
<compdoc> skomorokh, usually means the wrong driver
<mikl> hi
<skomorokh> compdoc: but like... it's been the same module all along afaik. So you think somewhere between 4.13 and 4.15 the ath9k driver dropped support for my specific chipset or something like that?
<compdoc> skomorokh, I cant say, but either you have the wrong driver now, or no driver at all
<skomorokh> Hm. That's easy enough to test. But it's headless, is there a way to trigger grub to use a specific kernel for next boot?
<rfleming> Does the file ~/.config/dconf/user play any importance in a system and need to be backed up, or is it something that's auto-generated?
<leftyfb> rfleming: that's your dconf settings. Mainly gtk settings. Like which side of the window the min/max/close buttons are on
<leftyfb> and I think keybindings
<leftyfb> it's like nothing in size, if you're backing things up, can't hurt to add it
<rfleming> So basically gtk+ settings for gnome apps
<rfleming> curious because I'm configuring openbox
<leftyfb> rfleming: https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/dconf
<rfleming> (I do have a couple of gnome apps installed)
<linuxgecko> leftyfb:  sorry,  i had to afk. looking now.   yes,  eth1 is not comming up.
<leftyfb> linuxgecko: Look at the difference between your eth0 settings and eth1 settings, besides the fact that they're static/dhcp
<linuxgecko> leftyfb: facepalm.  ok,  that covers that..  ubuntu is not the distro where i spend most of my time. i'm used to it being auto if it's defined.
<linuxgecko> leftyfb: will my dnsmasq work fine now? for good measure, i've been restarting it after i ifup eth1
<leftyfb> linuxgecko: test it
<anthony> x:q
<senaps> hi all, 2 questions: I have ubuntu 17.10, it's failed. i have removed dpkg, copy pasted the files for it again, and even before dpkg remove, i couldn't update/remove/install new app's without error from mysql-server not being found (it's sock wasn't where dpkg was looking for) so i have ubuntu 18.04 iso and it's currently being burned into a usb. questions are: 1- should i upgrade or fresh install 2- what i will lose? do i loose my pycharm ce, virtualbox and
<senaps>  other programs configs and data? would they break?
<oerheks> dpkg removed ... some can fix that, but i would say backup data and reinstall
<Nebi> Does someone here now about version conflicts between libprotobuf, tensorflow and python?
<Nebi> I have more or less the same issue as here: https://github.com/BVLC/caffe/issues/5711
<nacc> Nebi: afaik, tensorflow is not an ubuntu package
<Nebi> nacc, well the issue is that libprotobuf is a package in the standard ubuntu repository
<nacc> Nebi: yes, I know.
<nacc> Nebi: what is your problem with something Ubuntu provides?
<nacc> Nebi: 3rd party package/program issues are for those third parties to resolve, not here
<goedel> Hello. My Ubuntu 18.04 VM configured for an internal network, with static IP address, is thinking there is no connection and is disconnecting after 30 seconds, even if I have an active SSH session on that network. How to get this crap not to disconnect me.
<Nebi> nacc, OK ic
<nacc> goedel: configured how?
<nacc> goedel: and what virtualization layer are you using?
<goedel> goedel: wired connection, static IP address, no DNS, no routing, IPv6 disabled. I am using VirtualBox and it works perfectly fine, but the system is disconnecting me.
<nacc> goedel: you mean Network Manager?
<goedel> nacc: correct.
<nacc> goedel: not entirely sure what you want to do with a network address without routing, but ok.
<Jordan_U> goedel: You don't even have a default gateway?
<nacc> goedel: what 'system' is disconnecting you?
<goedel> It's network manager. The setup is pretty simple - I have an internal network in VBox and the same gway and netmask on both machines. In this example, I have an Ubuntu server with IP 10.10.10.2, gw 10.10.10.0, nmask 255.255.255.0, and the Ubuntu Desktop with iP 10.10.10.1
<goedel> This setup was bulletproof up until 18.04.
<nacc> (fwiw, your gateway seems invalid to me)
<goedel> The settings are dummy anyways. But that is not a problem.
<nacc> goedel: well, you've not provided any logs indicating what is actually happening and have changed your description of the problem as well. So, tbh, hard for me to trust that you know what is not the problem already.
<goedel> The real question is why the heck does network-manager turn anything off if it determines, by some flawed logic, that there is no connectivity.
<skomorokh> I've confirmed that my old 4.13 kernel restores wlan0 ...so apparently somewhere between 4.13 and 4.15 the ath9x module really did stop recognising some variants :(
<nacc> goedel: where do you see Network Manager doing this? Your "server" doesn't (or shouldn't) have NM running. So your "desktop" NM indicator is going off?
<goedel> nacc: network-manager ON A DESKTOP turns off the interface and displays a pop-up that the connection couldn't be established.
<nacc> goedel: ok, did you look in syslog?
<goedel> It stopped doing that for now.
<nacc> goedel: if it did it before, you'd still see logs in syslog about it
<Jordan_U> goedel: Please pastebin the output of "journalctl -u NetworkManager" .
<goedel> Relevant bits https://pastebin.com/Wh2utTcp
<RoadRunner> matjam: as you suggested, followed these instructions https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/67702/how-to-reduce-volume-group-size-in-lvm but inspite of everything appearing ok in terminal https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2YMDq8NKbG/ GParted still fails to shrink the file system
<phablet> how can I restore my missing terminal appeared?
<RoadRunner> also can't understand why after issuing "sudo resize2fs /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root 25G", lvs still lists root at 30G and swap at 2G for a total of 32G
<Draegon> I need to edit "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-tablet.conf", however, "xorg.conf.d/50-tablet.conf" folder & file doesn't currently exist. I've installed and used gksu, and also used "sudo -i" but cannot create files or folders in that location. Is there something else I need to do? I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 with kernel 4.4.0-124-generic.
<Jordan_U> RoadRunner: Becuause you're just changing the size of the filesystem, not the size of the logical volume. It's as if you had run resize2fs on a 30 GB partition, until you modify the partition table (or the LVM logical volume) you can't actually *use* that "free" space.
<RoadRunner> Jordan_U: perhaps you could tell me what I am still missing: inspite of everything appearing ok in terminal https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2YMDq8NKbG/ GParted still fails to shrink the file system
<the-erm> Is 18.04 considered a stable release?  I know it's LTS, but the question is 18.04 stable or is stable 18.04.1?
<matjam> RoadRunner: back up the filesystem, delete the entire lvm set, recreate partitions, restore.
<matjam> you've been at this for days
<Jordan_U> RoadRunner: It looks like you're using commands to shrink the PV, but what you really want to do is to shrink the LV.
<matjam> the-erm: it's LTS, which means it's supported, however it just got released, so if you want something not so buggy, 16.04 or wait for 18.04.1
<the-erm> The next question is how reliable is do-release-upgrade ?  It seems like every time I've used it things have failed.
<matjam> the-erm: It depends how much custom stuff you've installed via PPAs etc. If you stuck to just whats in the official supported repos, do-release-upgrade tends to work reasonably well.
<nacc> the-erm: and what are you upgrading from?
<the-erm> 16.04.4
<RoadRunner> matjam: good to hear from you again :) yes, days indeed...  I just thought that now I am really close so maybe one more step and victory but I guess there is nothing left to try?
<nacc> the-erm: ok, then you shouldn't upgrade (via d-r-u) until 18.04.1 comes out
<nacc> the-erm: which is when LTS -> LTS upgrades are supported.
<the-erm> I have a few custom repos ... so it's probably not a good idea.
<Jordan_U> RoadRunner: http://www.microhowto.info/howto/reduce_the_size_of_an_lvm_logical_volume.html
<Jordan_U> RoadRunner: Be very careful that you don't accidentally make your LV smaller than your filesystem. If you accidentally do, you will lose data.
<matjam> RoadRunner: you probably have to change the partition table now for the partition that holds the pv
<matjam> RoadRunner: you did take a full backup, right?
<the-erm> We're going to provision a new server ... I'm still on the fence if I should use 16.04.4 or 18.04.  We're doing major upgrade and it's running 14.04.5 so I'm going to be using 16.04.4 or 18.04, however it looks like it'll be sometime this month or June and 18.04.1 isn't going to be released until July.
<Jordan_U> matjam: I think that RoadRunner just wants to use the freed up space for their swap volume, which is on the same PV, so there is no need to touch the PV or the partition table.
<matjam> the-erm: I'm running 18.04 on new servers.
<the-erm> ok.
<matjam> the-erm: As the packages are relatively limited on a server, I'm a bit more confident there.
<skatetensor> Why run ubuntu for servers? , i mean most people don't right?
<matjam> Jordan_U: oh, right.
<the-erm> matjam: Have you had any major compatibility issues?  We're doing weird stuff like running libreoffice and wine on a headless xorg server.
<nacc> the-erm: I don't consider it particularly the point of the channel to advise you on that choice
<matjam> skatetensor: you'd be surprised. Lots of ubuntu out there on servers.
<nacc> skatetensor: 'most people' is not really a useful metric
<skatetensor> matjam: nice , i did not know that :)
<oerheks> skatetensor, there are no secure numbers of users/downloads/upgraders, sorry
<the-erm> nacc: You're right however if anyone is going to know or have experience they'd probably be in here :)
<nacc> the-erm: i mean, only you can honestly know. we don't know your application needs, testing done on the 4.15 kernel, etc.
<nacc> the-erm: the fact that you depend on wine makes me back away immediately.
<matjam> ... wine? eek.
<skatetensor> nacc: i just meant that normally i am seeing user run centOS , or some red hat variant , at least in my work
<RoadRunner> Jordan_U: no, the freed up space will be used for instal with another ver of os
<nacc> skatetensor: right, but your work is what? a negligible fraction of the actual use of Linux by the world.
<the-erm> Well it's only for 1 program, and that's to get the length of .dss and .ds2 files.  avprobe doesn't handle those files ... at least a couple years ago it didn't.  In the end the best solution was to load the file and then read the title bar then kill the program.  Hackie but it works.
<RoadRunner> matjam: is changing the partition table going to take longer than starting from scratch?
<phocking-2> it seems to me these days that ubuntu is the windows of linux essentially; more folks use it than not
<matjam> RoadRunner: no, but you could easily screw it up and lose all your data.
<phocking-2> i really prefer ubuntu/debian packages to redhat ones tbh
<matjam> RoadRunner: so, take a backup.
<skatetensor> nacc: thats true but the rise of ubuntu server use is to the lack of IT support
<RoadRunner> matjam: ok, so what's involved?
<dedze> Hello, I have weird lines in my sys.log starting byt '------------[ cut here ]------------', any idea what it is about? Should I worry about it? Googling didn't help.     https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c89WyWsJjd/
<nacc> skatetensor: i have no idea what you're talking about, and we're fairly far off topc. Let's leave it at, you were incorrect about your assumptions about the use of ubuntu on servers.
<matjam> so, this is off topic, but anecdotally, ubuntu has destroyed my nginx/apache/mysql/exim/postfix/etc configuration never, but CentOS/RHEL has destroyed it every time I've done a major upgrade
<nacc> dedze: usually those are followed by the actual error logs fromthe kernel
<matjam> I'm now at the point on my servers I just upgrade to the latest LTS via do-release-upgrade and I don't even bother opening the SSH port.
 * matjam is just that confident
<nacc> dedze: in your case, it would seem your wireless driver hit an error. Without knowing more about the driver, it may not be anything or it may be fatal
<skatetensor> nacc: i doubt that :)
<matjam> RoadRunner: honestly I'd just back up, delete the partitions, rebuild, restore. I feel it would be quicker.
<dedze> nacc: I recently reinstalled ubuntu and while it was updating (right after downloading), I closed the updating in order to plug the ethernet cable (instead of wifi), could it have caused this type of problems?
<nacc> dedze: it's possible, sure
<dedze> nacc: Oki thank you
<RoadRunner> matjam: the reason I've been so persistent after all this effort is not to feel like it was all a waste of time; since it didn't work, the main things I'm getting out of it is to stay away from lvm and to be so persistent...  I do apreciate all your help though
<matjam> RoadRunner: I think it's dangerous to proceed unless you know what you're doing, and you do the research and understand it.
<matjam> I'm not comfortable giving you commands to fdisk etc, and would prefer if you figure it out.
<matjam> the PV is a partition on the disk, you'll need to figure out how to resize the partition so that it holds the whole PV, now that it's been "shrunk".
<hoechts> Hi, I'd like to change the grub menu items. I have tried everything, but it doesnt change at all. I have installed the grub customizer, and my changes show up, but the bot menu does not change.
<nacc> hoechts: change how?
<hoechts> nacc, editing /etc/grub.d/40_customer for example
<hoechts> nacc, or editing /etc/default/grub setting GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR
<nacc> hoechts: ok, and you ran `sudo update-grub` after that?
<hoechts> yes
<hoechts> nacc, the /boot/grub/grub.cfg was updated. I can see my changes
<Daekdroom> Hello, I've been messing with Pulseaudio modules, but some settings I changed in /etc/pulse have made my audio stop working through Pulseaudio (onnly Alsa works now). I've been unable to restore that folder's defaults through apt...
<nacc> hoechts: but if you drop into grub, you don't see the corresponding changes?
<hoechts> nacc, i reboot and i see grub 2.xx (2.02 i guess)
<hoechts> nacc, my added entries do not show up, nor does the renaming to be shown
<nacc> hoechts: i'm not sure, sorry -- that's surprsing. You could see if, for instance, changing /etc/grub/default's kernel commandline works
<hoechts> nacc,  you mean /etc/grub.d/default ?
<oerheks> hoechts, what OS installed Grub?
<hoechts> nacc, eh i mean /etc/default/grub
<hoechts> oerheks, 18.04 LTS
<oerheks> oke no other linux beside this ?
<hoechts> several times 18.04 LTS
<oerheks> just to rule out than an other OS rules over grub
<hoechts> oerheks, its a completley new HDD. No other HDDs attached. I have installed 18.04 LTS some days ago, and several more today
<hoechts> oerheks, hence, its very important to name these instalations. Otherwise, i dont know which one is the one i want to boot to
<Draegon> Is there a difference to editing files located in "/etc/X11/" compared to "/usr/share/X11/"? As referring to 2 different guides 1 says to the first, the 2nd says to use the other.
<erhan> hi
<erhan> can you help me
<Draegon> erhan: you need to specify what you need help with
<Daekdroom> I've fixed my issue by manually extracting /etc/pulse files from pulseaudio.deb. No idea why apt-get install --purge --reinstall pulseaudio didn't do that itself
<erhan> not specify
<erhan> screen resolution
<Draegon> erhan: You NEED to detail WHAT exactly your issue is, as the users in channel won't know whether they can help you, without knowing details of the issue.
<matjam> !ask | erhan
<ubottu> erhan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<erhan> rpi-3 attached to Philips brand TV
<erhan> does not give proper resolution
<erhan> If you can help xrander
<erhan> rpi-3
<erhan> os ubuntu mate
<Draegon> matjam: Continuing from yesterday, I've been speaking with spbnick from Digimend github, and on their irc channel. The updated guide (today) says to edit /etc/x11/ but I can't get access. Should I edit files in that location, or the /usr/share/x11/ location?
<matjam> Draegon: edit as root
<erhan> ok
<Draegon> I've tried, I used gksu after installing it, then also tried sudo -i, I can get access to the etc/... location but cannot create any files or folders there.
<nacc> Draegon: they are different files, but if you can't edit one, then you can't edit the other
<nacc> Draegon: fwiw, /etc/X11/ (not etc/x11)
<nacc> Draegon: and same for /usr/share/X11/
<matjam> Draegon: sudo gedit
<Draegon> sorry, that's what I meant, just fast typing.
<nacc> hoechts: yes, sorry, re: /etc/default/grub
<matjam> sudo gedit file.blah
<hoechts> nacc, oerheks I finally could change the menu entry of the first Ubuntu Installation. I booted to this installation, change the name in /etc/default/grub, ran update-grub, and the first menu item war renamed. Now i booted to the second installation, ran update-grub on this installation, as well as on the first installation, but the 2nd menu item does not change. Andy Ideas?
<nacc> matjam: no, you should not use sudo with graphical apps
<matjam> nacc: no?
<nacc> matjam: gksu is for that purpose
<matjam> does it mess up dotfiles?
<nacc> matjam: it has been known to make desktops unusable, yes.
<matjam> ah
<matjam> my bad
<Draegon> I tried that, it says the file folder doesn't exist, and won't allow me to make them
<matjam> I always use vim .. :P
<nacc> tbh, I don't know why anyone needs a GUI editor to edit system files, but whatever
<hoechts> nacc, i juste used gedit to edit /etc/default/grub ...
<Draegon> the guide I'm using is https://github.com/DIGImend/digimend-kernel-drivers#configuration
<nacc> hoechts: you have multiple installations of grub?
<nacc> hoechts: of ubuntu, i mean
<matjam> Draegon: are you talking about /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-tablet.conf
<hoechts> nacc, yes, several
<nacc> Draegon: there may not be an /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<nacc> hoechts: ok, then i think it will matter *which* one is actually controlling the installed grub
<erhan> thx Draegon:
<hoechts> nacc, i guess the first one. The first one was actually able to rename its own menu item, but how am i supposed to change the other ones?
<FaTaL_G> Would anyone here be willing to help me walk through steps to determine what is wrong with my Ubuntu 16.04 router? Im quite frustrated with the Ubuntu update/upgrade process.... every single time I've ran: sudo update; sudo upgrade; sudo reboot, the sytem never reboots fully functional
<nacc> FaTaL_G: `sudo update` is not a command you'd run
<nacc> FaTaL_G: do you mean `sudo apt-get update` ?
<FaTaL_G> specifically, at this time, the dhcp server is borked
<Draegon> That's the issue, neither file or folder doesn't exist, however the xorg.conf.d does exist in the /usr/share/x11/ location. Should I just create the file in the /usr/share/... location?
<FaTaL_G> and for some reason one of my 6 ethernet ports which actually serves the internet keeps coming up inactive, and I have to force ifup it
<FaTaL_G> nacc: yes, I was just being brief
<xamithan> So set it to onboot=yes in the config
<nacc> Draegon: read `man xorg.conf`, maybe -- /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ is for package and vendor config files
<FaTaL_G> I've had this machine working fine. And I can reboot fine, but over the last few months, when I do the apt-get updates/upgrades, after a reboot, SOMETHING is always broken
<nacc> Draegon: whereas /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d is for local system configuration
<nacc> FaTaL_G: was your dhcp server actually upgraded?
<FaTaL_G> nacc: what logfile file should I confirm that in
<nacc> FaTaL_G: /var/log/apt/history.log
<matjam> Draegon: just create /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the configuration there.
<matjam> Draegon: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skatetensor> FaTaL_G: when you say broken you mean not working or could not be installed?
<hoechts> nacc, anyway, thanks for your helping attempts. After ~2 hours i give up and choose a completely different solution, like one usb-drive per installation, or something similar...
<FaTaL_G> nacc: no, isc-dhcp-server was not modified
<FaTaL_G> skatetensor: not working any longer despite me making zero user edited configuration changes
<nacc> hoechts: i honestly don't know how those multiple grub config setups are meant to work; I assumed they'd either share a /boot/grub/ partition (which means they'd all read the same data), or perhaps grub has some autodetection logic
<FaTaL_G> as I mentioned tho, I have 6 enet devices, *(that includes a br0 anda wlan), but ONE of my enet cards doesnt even show up on ifconfig without the -a, and I have to ifup it to get it to grab an IP from my fios ont
<skatetensor> FaTaL_G: Had the same problem yesterday was i was recovering elementary , most of my repos wouldn't work
<skatetensor> sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf
<skatetensor> and making dynamic updates allowed worked for me
<FaTaL_G> which is NEW behavior... it didnt do that before the last reboot where I upgraded/updated
<hoechts> nacc, I just have one more idea i will try out now: I set up 40_custom on the initial ubuntu installation, adding all the menu entries i want. I think this should work. brb
<skatetensor> FaTaL_G: might be useful to see whats is causing your problem, if you look at the bug reports lately snapd and Braille device support seem to mess up the updates
<FaTaL_G> skatetensor: I cant imagine that is the issue here, my update WORKED, and my assertion (may be incorrect but so far has been spot on), is that each time I perform a apt-get update/upgrade, my system ahs issues when I reboot
<skatetensor> Do you have the time to look at the installation?
<skatetensor> meaning , what erros are you getting at the terminal?
<FaTaL_G> I updated april 1st... and actually wondered if ubuntu was hacked, because afterwards, my system wouldnt even boot. With help from users here, it turned out to be a "corrupt" or incomplete grub2 upgrade/update process, but as a user triggering the apt-get, I had zero indication that anything went wrong
<FaTaL_G> I do
<Blood_n_Binary> Ello
<FaTaL_G> thats why I came here. Im not linux dumb, but there is a lot where I dont always know where to start, especially because over the years, paths change, log daemons change, etc.
<Blood_n_Binary> Same I have dealt with linux since the old days....
<FaTaL_G> yea, when redhat was.... 7..... not 7.0
<FaTaL_G> ;)
<FaTaL_G> dot matrix printers
<Blood_n_Binary> 30
<Draegon> It won't allow me to save as the file/directory doesn't exist. When I tried to create the folder, it just made a xorg.conf.save file.
<FaTaL_G> I do not have any errors on the terminal atm
<FaTaL_G> but the isc-dhcp-server is not running
<FaTaL_G> and based on my limited knowledge, it could be part of why the ethernet device connected to my ont is shutting off
<FaTaL_G> which, if its something like the isc-dhcp is trying to dhcp my ont while my ont is dhcp'ing my ubuntu router, might point to the culprit
<FaTaL_G> but again.... it worked fine before apt-get update/upgrade, and afterwards, its "broke"
<Blood_n_Binary> did you set the server repository to something shady? ...hehe
<hoechts> nacc, this one worked... So lessons learned: There is only one ubuntu installation managing grub. All other installations have no effect on the grub loader... All menu entries i was trying to change are found in the os-probe section. Hence, changing 10_linux does not have any effect
<FaTaL_G> enp0s31f6 boots up "disabled"
<Blood_n_Binary> Fatal_G I would try and change the repository location.  This might be your buggaboo
<FaTaL_G> I'm using standard ubuntu ootb servers
<Blood_n_Binary> what error are you getting?
<FaTaL_G> but if I have test sources on, I'll turn that off
<Draegon> If I'm creating the file through sudo nano, is there a command to create the folder, /xorg.conf.d/ so I can create/edit the 50-tablet.conf file?
<FaTaL_G> where do I look for the error? There are a lot of locations to look at logs
<Blood_n_Binary> try and run sudo apt update and copy paste what it says
<skatetensor> Draegon: mkdir
<Draegon> Will that work in sudo nano, or run it from a different instance of Terminal?
<FaTaL_G> Blood_n_Binary: https://pastebin.com/dt59D0iw
<NEOalquimista> Draegon, create the folder first with mkdir, then enter nano and write the file
<Draegon> OK, thanks
<FaTaL_G> I have backports, which I might not need anymore, because I use a PCI-66U
<skatetensor> Draegon: i would do something like mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<skatetensor> Draegon: sudo nano  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Blood_n_Binary> you can create the filename after your done with editing in nano
<Draegon> Thanks. Yes. I'll try that.
#ubuntu 2018-05-18
<Blood_n_Binary> you can do sudo autoremove I believe to get rid of the backports
<skatetensor> if that doesn't work change the permissions with chmod
<Blood_n_Binary> someone check me on that...
<Blood_n_Binary> lol
<Draegon> When I tried initially, it just made a "xorg.conf.save" file, is there a way to delete/remove that?
<Blood_n_Binary> you can go through your directory by typing in ls in the terminal
<FaTaL_G> Blood_n_Binary: Thats just going to remove packages I no longer need..... libqmi-glib1 linux-headers-4.13.0-32 linux-headers-4.13.0-32-generic linux-headers-4.15.0-13 linux-headers-4.15.0-13-generic linux-image-4.13.0-32-generic linux-image-4.15.0-13-generic linux-image-extra-4.13.0-32-generic
<FaTaL_G>   linux-image-extra-4.15.0-13-generic
<FaTaL_G> sorry... didnt expect spam
<Blood_n_Binary> so ls if in sudo already
<skatetensor> Dreageon: rm /etc/X11/xorg/xorg.conf.save/
<Blood_n_Binary> and then the original file should be there
<Blood_n_Binary> you should see it in white
<Blood_n_Binary> Draegon did you get it?
<skatetensor> and........he probably deleted his xorg :/
<skatetensor> actually did that yesterday :/
<FaTaL_G> systemd[1]: isc-dhcp-server.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<FaTaL_G> no idea why
<Draegon> I tried "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.save/" but it says its not a directory
<FaTaL_G> systemd[1]: ifup@enp0s31f6.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<skatetensor> FaTaL_G: did you also get this msg when you try sudo service isc-dhcp-server start ?
<FaTaL_G> those are the two things I see that I think are related
<FaTaL_G> in syslog and worked fine prior to the update/upgrade
<skatetensor> Draegon: ls so you can list your dir's
<skatetensor> see the one you want to delete and then do it
<FaTaL_G> no, it works when I do that
<FaTaL_G> meaning, the service starts
<FaTaL_G> and network works, but I have to manually do it
<skatetensor> so.. make a script and put in the booting process? :p
<skatetensor> kinda of a crappy solution but hey!
<FaTaL_G> and the fact that the network card *(second one I posted) is also not coming up, tells me something is happening, like I mentioned above, I wonder if the dhcp server is trying to serve dhcp to the ont
<Draegon> doing ls just shows my /home directories folders
<FaTaL_G> which is not good... it shouldnt do that
<skatetensor> Draegon: ls /etc/X11/xorg/
<skatetensor> FaTaL_G: could you try sudo systemctl enable isc-dhcpd-serverand see the result?
<Draegon> ls: cannot access '/etc/x11/': No such file or directory
<lapaga> its X11
<FaTaL_G> skatetensor: nothing special, it works. But it is already active, it just fails on boot
<FaTaL_G> if I manually start it, all is well
<FaTaL_G> like a race condition
<FaTaL_G> minus the issue with the enp0s31f6 card
<FaTaL_G> becuase it also fails to ifup on boot
<skatetensor> hey , might have an idea , is your DHCP server bind to an interface?
<skatetensor> if i recall in order to start at boot it has to be
<skatetensor> so check your /etc/init/isc-dhcp-server.conf
<FaTaL_G> I dont know how to check but I want it bound to br0 only
<FaTaL_G> ok
<granttrec1> is there any apt history roll back like dnf?
<skatetensor> granttrec1: don't think so,if you want to refer to an older version of your kernel/distro you have to take a snapshot b4 the upgrade
<FaTaL_G> x /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server
<FaTaL_G> x /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<granttrec1> skatetensor: ok thats too bad maybe in the future
<FaTaL_G> those appear to be the conf, the conf you listed is the actual init script
<skatetensor> inside the conf is your device linked up?
<skatetensor> in the line containing IFACE=
<FaTaL_G> Inside /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf .... it does not appear to be.... I dont even see what to type to make it so
<skatetensor> if the correct interface listed?
<FaTaL_G> I'll look
<skatetensor> yes sorry i wasn't clear before
<FaTaL_G> wellllllllllllll
<FaTaL_G> inside /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server it has INTERFACES="br0"
<FaTaL_G> so I suspect it is right
<FaTaL_G> remember, I said this has worked fine
<FaTaL_G> it only borked after sudo apt-get update/upgrade
<FaTaL_G> :(
<skatetensor> :/
<skatetensor> sorry cannot think of another way
<skatetensor> just to include start it by placing the script at your init
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: Is your main interface br0 and is it starting on boot?
<FaTaL_G> my br0 is my bridge, of my internal nics
<FaTaL_G> yes, it is "working because wlan0 is on it, and wifi works on reboot
<FaTaL_G> bridge-ports wlp2s0 enp7s0 enp4s0f3 enp4s0f2 enp4s0f1 enp4s0f0
<leftyfb> wtf
<leftyfb> why do you have them all attached to the same bridge?
<FaTaL_G> its a router
<leftyfb> for how many subnets?
<FaTaL_G> one
<FaTaL_G> as far as it knows
<leftyfb> so why do you have all those interfaces bridged?
<FaTaL_G> becase it is a router
<FaTaL_G> 5 wired ports, one wifi port
<FaTaL_G> all on the same subnet
<skatetensor> so you use them bridged to get better speed?
<FaTaL_G> the sixth nic, enp0s31f6, is the fios ont outside facing nic
<skatetensor> cause of the 802.11ac?
<leftyfb> A router needs 2 interfaces. 1 for WAN, the other for LAN. An iptables rule can do the routing between them. There's no need for a bridge interface for either of the 2 interfaces. So why do you need 6 interfaces bridged at all?
<LenPayne> Has anyone else had a rocky upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04?
<yes_ok> Is anyone aware of a way in Ubuntu 18.04 to switch to a workspace by number? e.g. Ctrl+Alt+4 always switches to workspace #4?
<leftyfb> LenPayne: We don't take surveys here. If you have a support question, ask it.
<FaTaL_G> you are correct, a router NEEDS 2... but a router can have many
<skatetensor> leftyfb: if your device doesn't support gigabit speed it makes sense
<Two_Dogs> LenPayne: i have seen some here complaining about it, yes
<FaTaL_G> go buy a nighthawk r9000, it has 4+
<LenPayne> Okay. Why did the upgrade remove duplicity?
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: So you have yet to explain why you have any interfaces bridged. "it's a router" is an invalid answer.
<FaTaL_G> why not bridge them?
<Two_Dogs> FaTaL_G: what is the actual issue you are having?
<FaTaL_G> they all talk to 192.168.1.1
<leftyfb> for what purpose?
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: What do you have plugged into those interfaces?
<FaTaL_G> other routers, computers, etc.
<FaTaL_G> what does my infrastructure setup matter?
<leftyfb> ok, so you're basically using those interfaces as a switch
<Two_Dogs> FaTaL_G: what is the actual issue you are having?
<FaTaL_G> on the br0 side, yes
<leftyfb> If so, that was the answer.... "I'm using the extra interfaces a switch"
<skatetensor> infrastructure  :D its not a basement its a command center
<leftyfb> moving right along .....
<FaTaL_G> ahhhhhhh I completely missed your pov or why you thought it was the wrong thing to do
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: to understand what you're doing with networking. It's sort of important to troubleshoot a network issue
<leftyfb> Also curiosity.
<FaTaL_G> the actual issue, is, since I performed sudo apt-get updat/ugrad and reboot last night, the enp0s31f6nic, which is my WAN, does not come up, I have to force it, and the isc-dhcp-server is failing on br0
<leftyfb> If you were doing it "just cuz", I'd say you were needlessly introducing complications into the setup
<yes_ok> just curious if there is any kind of a hook that will directly switch to a numbered workspace in 18.04
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: ok, so did I see above that one or more of your interfaces was not starting at boot?
<leftyfb> yes_ok: you could look at key bindings and maybe make your own
<FaTaL_G> leftyfb, I know networking, well. Just didnt know what was so sprising on why I'd have a bridge, or why it had anything to do with my questions so I flat out missed your concern
<leftyfb> yes_ok: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/shell-keyboard-shortcuts.html.en
<FaTaL_G> both of these issues are on boot, if I force up and start the service, it is a ok
<FaTaL_G> leftyfb, yes, enp0s31f6
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: ok, lets start with that. Any idea why?
<yes_ok> leftyfb: yeah, you can switch to "previous" or "next" but not to a numbered workspace. In 16.04 this was possible using gnome-tweak-tool, but this tool's settings are completely ignored by 18.04's customized Gnome
<FaTaL_G> my curiosity, and I dont know how to prove it, is that the isc-dhcp-server is trying to serve dhcp to my ont, and my ont serve it to the enp0s31f6, so the isc service fails, and the enp0s31f6 shuts down
<leftyfb> yes_ok: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-shortcuts-set.html
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: lets forget about dhcpd for now. Focus on figuring out why one of your interfaces isn't coming up. That might be the more pressing issue.
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: what's ont?
<FaTaL_G> optical network terminal
<FaTaL_G> fios service "modem"
<leftyfb> ok, hold on
<FaTaL_G> it works when I ifup it, because here we are talking lol
<leftyfb> which interface is your fios plugged into?
<FaTaL_G> and I didnt have this issue before the apt-get update/upgrade
<FaTaL_G> enp0s31f6
<FaTaL_G> the one that ifdowns
<leftyfb> is that part of the bridge?
<FaTaL_G> syslog: ifup@enp0s31f6.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<FaTaL_G> no
<leftyfb> then your dhcp server shouldn't be doing anything with that interface
<FaTaL_G> agreed
<FaTaL_G> but considering I changed no configurations, and it was fine, now isnt... I wonder if it is
<leftyfb> can you pastebin your network interfaces file?
<FaTaL_G> or there is some race condition but again, not sure where to look
<FaTaL_G> whats the pastebin cml tool name?
<FaTaL_G> vs. pasting into a web browser
<leftyfb> pastebinit
<FaTaL_G> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mSc3jcN4FD/
<metalbat97> need help I got problem on my package installation, i can't remove it neither install other packages because of this http://pastebin.centos.org/775056/
<leftyfb> metalbat97: did you try what the message says?
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: I don't see anything wrong. (though I will recommend trying out 1.1.1.1 for your DNS. It's a lot faster and more secure)
<FaTaL_G> yea, I dont really want to use googles
<FaTaL_G> there are a few I have been looking at
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: ok, at boot, what do you see in your dmesg and/or syslog for your WAN interface and why it's not starting?
<FaTaL_G> I didnt see anything wrong either hahahaha, but strangely enough, it is not active on boot. I get the error I posted
<FaTaL_G> is there a better log file? or perhaps I can increase log level
<FaTaL_G> my iptables slams dmesg
<FaTaL_G> not sure I'll ever see anything in there except iptables
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: sorry, I missed the error you posted about your interface not starting
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: also, how are you starting your iptables rules?
<FaTaL_G> I'll pastebin manually (ingmoring ip)
<FaTaL_G> script
<FaTaL_G> the load tool package with a script
<Two_Dogs> FaTaL_G: copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl -b --pri=3 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<FaTaL_G> ... /sbin/iptables-restore < /etc/network/iptables
<FaTaL_G> ... sudo iptables-apply /etc/network/iptables
<FaTaL_G> essentially
<FaTaL_G> and it just laods that on boot
<yes_ok> leftyfb: thanks for your help, I think in 18.04 it will only be possible by using gsettings to manually change the keys.
<Two_Dogs> FaTaL_G: i would troubleshoot networking without iptable rules applied first, might as well be able to see which is clobbering what
<nullius> yes_ok, have you looked in the gui settings>devices>keyboard ? you can set them there as well
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: for your iptables rule, might I suggest something like this https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/zfqfmKPcWS/
<nullius> move into workspace[n] is an option yes_ok
<FaTaL_G> leftyfb: http://termbin.com/qra5
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: this way, the rules only get loaded after your WAN interface is up
<FaTaL_G> think its causing an issue?
<leftyfb> don't know
<FaTaL_G> I mean, technically, I'd want the rules loaded BEFORE its up
<leftyfb> why?
<FaTaL_G> no >0 time chance of an open box
<leftyfb> open box to what?
<leftyfb> there's no internet
<FaTaL_G> if the if is up, there is internet (eventually)
<leftyfb> and once the if is up, rules get loaded
<leftyfb> there's no time inbetween for anything to happen
<FaTaL_G> btw, the paste I did above
<leftyfb> it's how I've been running my rules for years
<FaTaL_G> they are "simple" anti ad-domain redirects
<leftyfb> yeah, I don't see anything about your interface besides pcap complaining about it not being up
<FaTaL_G> makes that log messy
<leftyfb> this is the issue for your dhcp
<FaTaL_G> what is?
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/RKyt5hZpy5/
<FaTaL_G> thats new.......
<FaTaL_G> and not true
<Two_Dogs> May 17 00:26:49 TARDIS dhcpd[2743]: No subnet declaration for br0 (no IPv4 addresses). FaTaL_G , from termbin dump
<leftyfb> well, 21 hours "new"
<qwefytuiityty> We have to do something with this. As soon as there is not enough memory in Linux, Linux freezes, the occupied size swap partition in Linux no more than 3 -10%. Example with VMware Player (Host Windows), the same in Vbox, the same in Host Linux without virtual machines. Xubuntu 18.04, Lubuntu, U-Mate 18.04, Fedora 28. https://uploadfiles.io/ia2ic mkv
<leftyfb> !bug | qwefytuiityty
<ubottu> qwefytuiityty: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<FaTaL_G> I have one in there
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: Can you pastebin your dhcpd.conf?
<Two_Dogs> FaTaL_G: and maned/bind is borked too
<Two_Dogs> named :)
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: also, I would see if disabling iptables and rebooting resolves either the interface or dhcpd issue
<metalbat97> leftyfb: yeah and still fail
<leftyfb> metalbat97: please pastebin the failure
<yes_ok> nullius: yes, the settings aren't there, or in gnome-tweaks. I think it's because 18.04 uses "dynamic" workspaces by default, and so they simply omitted any way to create shortcuts to individual workspaces. using gsettings is cumbersome to say the least, but I believe it will work
<FaTaL_G> heres the snippet with it:  https://pastebin.com/3ygFjBTd
<leftyfb> metalbat97: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<FaTaL_G> Two_Dogs: where did you see an issue on bind?
<metalbat97> leftyfb: i got signal broken http://pastebin.centos.org/775071/
<Two_Dogs> FaTaL_G: all the named issues
<Two_Dogs> FaTaL_G: all the named issues on the termbin dump
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: lets try rebooting without iptables. See if either of the issues is resolved. You should also then immediately pastebin syslog, journal and dmesg to see if there's errors with the interface that's not starting
<FaTaL_G> leftyfb: my iptables is active right now, and only handles rules out the WAN really (more precisely in), I tested it quite a bit before I made it live
<jeffguorg> morning, dudes(CST 9:15am)
<FaTaL_G> Two_Dogs: thats intentional
<Two_Dogs> FaTaL_G: ok
<FaTaL_G> Those are null redirects for ad-domains
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: you know you only need 3 lines for iptables for routing right?
<Two_Dogs> FaTaL_G: i found dnsmasq to be less painful in domain stripping
<FaTaL_G> every little bit counts when it comes to reducing click bait for kids/spouse hahaha
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nZSPScC23g/
<FaTaL_G> Two_Dogs: I've read that, seems that they both have their pros and cons
<metalbat97> leftyfb: i have ubuntu xenial
<leftyfb> metalbat97: looks like your issue has to do with the lubuntu-dev ppa. I would use ppa-purge to purge all the packages installed from it and remove the ppa. Then install lxde through the supported official repos
<leftyfb> Ricardus: woah, are you really on a mini9?
<qwefytuiityty> the occupied size in swap partition in Linux no more than 3 -10% when freezes
<leftyfb> !bug | qwefytuiityty
<ubottu> qwefytuiityty: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<FaTaL_G> leftyfb: that is simple, basic, and denies everything in unless the connection is already established. Agreed. But again, my table is ok
<Two_Dogs> FaTaL_G: i have not seen a con to dnsmasq
<Ricardus> leftyfb, yeah, that coffee table machine is a mini 9 runnng luntuntu
<FaTaL_G> and I have other content ;)
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: not if it's doing anything more complicated and potentially causing issues with your interface at boot
<Ricardus> leftyfb, I always have it on when I'm in the living room
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: it could also be a timing thing ... I'd say try it
<qwefytuiityty> or 3 - 30%, not 50 -90% or 100%
<leftyfb> Ricardus: impressive. I've got 2 of them but really can't stand them. That pipe key kills me.
<FaTaL_G> Two_Dogs: Im not saying there is one, but in reading and choosing which to use, there was numerous back and forth on it. I just went with one and called it day
<Two_Dogs> FaTaL_G: and that race condition you brought, i see it with ssd
<FaTaL_G> I have ssd
<Two_Dogs> :)
<FaTaL_G> what race condition?
<FaTaL_G> you mena in april?
<metalbat97> leftyfb: its make sense, i will try it first thanks
<Ricardus> leftyfb, I mostly use it when I need to do something and my main laptop is occupied. I always loved my Mini9
<metalbat97> abc123
<FaTaL_G> ^^^^^ simple 6 char pass
<FaTaL_G> jackson 5 even
<yes_ok> I doubt anyone cares, but I got it to work with: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings switch-to-workspace-2 "['<Super>2']"
<yes_ok> thanks for responses!
<Two_Dogs> yes_ok: fixing is a lonely life
<yes_ok> Two_Dogs: echo $(true)
<qwefytuiityty> i not coder i cannot say about bug, bug= no matter how much memory is free in the Linux swap file or swap partiton will always freezes when there is no memory
<Two_Dogs> yes_ok: create a github account, add to some lessons learned entry, some one may google it sometime
<qwefytuiityty> and en not my lang
<qwefytuiityty> https://translate.yandex.ru/?lang=en-ru
<metalbat97> leftyfb: at last, i got my sixth sense to fix the broken pipe with command "apt-get remove lxqt*" this is because several days ago i want to change my desktop environment, thanks
<yes_ok> Two_Dogs: you're right. I'll add it to Guthub. Thanks :)
<Two_Dogs> metalbat97: was/is purge an option of apt-get?
<leftyfb> !ru | qwefytuiityty
<ubottu> qwefytuiityty: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<metalbat97> Two_Dogs: yes, i did it too but still not fixed with just purge the ppa and update grub, so i remove my trouble packages and will not install the lxqt envi anymore
<Two_Dogs> metalbat97: you want to purge system of lxqt?
<metalbat97> Two_Dogs: yes, Cz its not my main desktop environment at my ubuntu
<Two_Dogs> metalbat97: you want to purge system of lxqt? answer with yes/no
<metalbat97> Two_Dogs: yes
<Two_Dogs> metalbat97: copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude purge -sy ~nlxqt | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> metalbat97: yes, no sudo intentional
<qwefytuiityty> i not coder i cannot say about bug, bug= no matter how much memory is free in the Linux swap file or swap partiton will always freezes when there is no memory (ram)
<leftyfb> !ru | qwefytuiityty
<metalbat97> Two_Dogs: here http://termbin.com/ahq5
<Two_Dogs> metalbat97:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo aptitude purge ~nlxqt ## if you accept the solution the majority of lxqt should be purged
<Two_Dogs> metalbat97: this assumes there is a working desktop besides lxqt!!
<devnilll> I just installed 18.04 and would like to set an environment variable to be set when I run specific apps through gnome. Is there a way to do this?
<metalbat97> Two_Dogs: many thanks to you, its much cleaner than just remove it...
<Two_Dogs> metalbat97: good luck
<masterpiece> I have a question about launchpad, Can I ask it here?
<LenPayne> I'm having trouble using Wayland on 18.04. It's not an option in gdm. I had been faithfully using it in 17.10. During boot, I get the following message prior to gdm booting:
<LenPayne> gnome-shell[1807]: Failed to create backend: Failed to initialize renderer: Missing extension for GBM renderer: EGL_KHR_platform_gbm, Missing EGL extensions required for EGLDevice renderer: EGL_EXT_device_base
<LenPayne> I think this is telling me "We can't load Wayland, it's missing some stuff." A similar issue was presented here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1733136 but they were dealing a lot with software rendering, and I don't appear to be software rendering (glxinfo shows I'm using the Intel driver, i915)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1733136 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "libglvnd0/libegl installed in Ubuntu 18.04 breaks graphics drivers and forces LLVMpipe driver on i915 systems" [Undecided,Invalid]
<oerheks> LenPayne, what i915 version ?
<oerheks> (chipset)
<oerheks> ᴗßᴗᴒTᴗ
<LenPayne> Intel Corporation HD Graphics 5500 (rev 09)
<oerheks> no wayland session, sounds like you have nvidia drivers installed?
<oerheks> that 5500 is not that new  ..
<LenPayne> I do not. I have no nvidia hardware.
<oerheks> oke, no hybrid graphics
<oerheks> could be just missing egl-utils ..
<LenPayne> I'm pretty sure I have those.
<LenPayne> I installed mesa--utils earlier today and it didn't help.
<Two_Dogs> LenPayne: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log complain about?
<LenPayne> Nothing. Xorg loads up just fine.
<LenPayne> There are no (EE) tags in the Xorg.0.log file.
<LenPayne> It appears I don't have an alternative for x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf
<LenPayne> update-alternatives --get-selections | grep gl_conf provides:
<Two_Dogs> LenPayne: are you rendering in wayland now?
<LenPayne> x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf      auto     /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa-egl/ld.so.conf
<LenPayne> No, I'm in Xorg now.
<Two_Dogs> LenPayne: ok
<LenPayne> Continuing: the mesa-egl directory isn't there.
<Two_Dogs> is gnome-shell suppose to be stable on wayland?
<LenPayne> I don't know if this is an unrelated issue (ie- cruft from something that got removed during the 18.04 upgrade) or if this is the actual issue.
<LenPayne> So far as I know gnome-shell has been stable on wayland since at least 17.10, as wayland was the default for 17.10
<Two_Dogs> wayland is stable on plasma here https://git.io/vpAHG
<jhaig> ??
<Two_Dogs> LenPayne: i would re-install all wayland related packages, just to de-cruff it
<debauchery1st> is it Bill or Ted that like Wayland?
<coolchris> hi i have tried both and i think true os is better then ubuntu
<Two_Dogs> D, all of the above ^^
<debauchery1st> Excellent!
<coolchris> the bionic beaver is bad
<debauchery1st> I on the beaver
<debauchery1st> just installed fresh
<coolchris> cool i rm -rf / --no-preserve-root on  my beaver back on windows now
<coolchris> im not trolling i really did it
<debauchery1st> coolchris: why not go back to trueos
<coolchris> because i have to play my call of duty windows is better then both
<debauchery1st> oh. you're a ballmer guy.
<debauchery1st> is this the fruit of windows and linux?
<debauchery1st> we can't fight about it like we used to
<guiverc> coolchris, debauchery1st please take your non-Ubuntu-support chatter elsewhere.
<debauchery1st> guiverc: I'm on ubuntu
<debauchery1st> fresh install
<debauchery1st> kubuntu 18.04
<debauchery1st> I'm diggin it
<debauchery1st> very slick.
<SlidingHorn> coolchris: then why, might I ask, are you here?
<guiverc> debauchery1st, this is a Ubuntu-Support channel; non-support chatter belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, or #ubuntu-discuss
<debauchery1st> guiverc: fair deuce
<debauchery1st> the only hiccup I experienced on the latest kubuntu 18.04 was with my wifi adapter
<debauchery1st> it needed bcmwl-kernel-source
<debauchery1st> I was able to "apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source" on the live install
<debauchery1st> then I just needed to disable and re-enable the driver via system-settings
<debauchery1st> However, once installed it complained of missing 2 .deb files
<debauchery1st>   libdpkg-perl_1.19.0.5ubuntu2_all.deb     &     libfile-fcntllock-perl_0.22-3build2_amd64.deb
<debauchery1st> I rebooted into the live-usb, downloaded the .deb files, saved them to the freshly installed system
<granttrec> does anyone know how to check repos configured in aptitude?
<debauchery1st> then once I rebooted I was able to "dpkg -i libdpkg-perl_1.19.0.5ubuntu2_all.deb libfile-fcntllock-perl_0.22-3build2_amd64.deb" followed by "apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<debauchery1st> and my wifi worked
<oerheks> granttrec, that would be the same lists as for apt
<oerheks> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<debauchery1st> my adapter is a bcm4306 ac
<granttrec> oerheks: apt search found a package aptitude did not, how do I resolve that
<oerheks> that is new to me, and unlikely
<guiverc> granttrec, in a browser I find "http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=" (adding package name) useful..
<granttrec> guiverc: I find that defeats the purpose of the tool, the is a config file so maybe there is hope
<guiverc> yeah; i usually don't have a browser open too; but find i need it so i do have here so its handy :)
<marcos> Minere BTC enquanto navega e trabalha  sem deixar o pc lentão e economizando energia obs: so funciona no Google  Chrome do pc.
<marcos>  https://getcryptotab.com/718967
<marcos> Video tutorial
<marcos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luzqQN3kL4g&t=166s
<matjam> !stop > marcos
<matjam> !stop > Guest94117
<Claire235> hiya
<guiverc> Hi Claire235 & Welcome, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it (ideally in a single line, and please give time for people to respond)
<Claire235> Are multi GPU (with displays on each) supported in 18.04?
<matjam> Claire235: yes, it works with nvidia cars at least.
<matjam> Claire235: you need to use the binary driver and enable mosaic mode in nvidia settings.
<Claire235> thanks matjam
<Guest10580> Hi all, I'm running up against a bug id: 1645002 . This has apparently been fixed in Yakkety, but is triaged for 18 months in Xenial. The crux of it is 16.04 is not gracefully shutting down sshd before the network. How do I get the fixed version in 16.04?
<rob> Hi all, I'm running up against a bug id: 1645002 . This has apparently been fixed in Yakkety, but is triaged for 18 months in Xenial. The crux of it is 16.04 is not gracefully shutting down sshd before the network. How do I get the fixed version in 16.04?
<SlidingHorn> launchpad bug 1645002
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1645002 in openssh (Ubuntu Xenial) "ssh sessions are not cleanly terminated on shutdown/restart with systemd" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645002
<Guest634> SlidingHorn: neat bot! I should've done that
<scientes> is there an earlier kernel available for bionic?
<scientes> how do i install a older kernel, I have a dkms driver that works with 4.14, but needs to be ported to 4.15
<scientes> https://github.com/MeissnerEffect/rtl8822bu
<Guest634> Where should I be looking for more information on these kinds of bugs (1645002), is there a mailing list I can send so I don't need to sit in IRC bothering people?
<SlidingHorn> Guest634: I'm asking around
<Guest634> SlidingHorn: oh neat, thanks! In general though, is this the right place to come? I appreciate you taking a look for me
<ddremveas> hi guys
<ddremveas> Lubuntu 16.04, xfce4-powermanager doesn't save its settings.
<Two_Dogs> ddremveas: you have a typical installed to hardware system?
<ddremveas> When I press power button (hardware) it always asks me what to do, it's not configurable by settings.
<ddremveas> Yes, from alternate iso
<Two_Dogs> ddremveas: could you have not installed the desktop completely?
<ddremveas> But one time I uninstalled power manager to set screen shading off.
<Two_Dogs> so yes, tweaked install
<ddremveas> After I installed it again (the screen shaded after 20 min anyway) it stopped getting my settings.
<ddremveas> Maybe there were some dependencies but I don't know which they were.
<Two_Dogs> ddremveas: do you know what the meta packaged is for xfce default install?
<ddremveas> *lxde. No, but I'll check in synaptic.
<Two_Dogs> ddremveas: check 'lubuntu'
<Two_Dogs> ddremveas: my bad, i mentioned xfce, you are on lxde or lxqt?
<ddremveas> lxde, lubuntu 16.04
<Two_Dogs> ok
<Two_Dogs> ddremveas: copy/paste & execute via terminal> dpkg -l lxde* lubuntu* | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> b0t lubuntu 16.04 power management packages https://git.io/vpAFf
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: Hey, thought it'd be nice to let you know that everything is sorted. The https://github.com/DIGImend/digimend-kernel-drivers#configuration page got updated today, and everything FINALLY works.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: cool, the updated driver did the trick then?
<Draegon> Yeah, pressure sensitivity works, and no more jerky pixelated lines. Had to get the monitor tablet sorted, that updated page showed how to limit the tablet (actually the Stylus) to only work with one monitor, and just finished setting the hot keys. It is done. :-)
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: that is what makes linux worth it, good job
<Draegon> Yeah. Thanks again for your help.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: yw, good luck
<Claire235> :-) Draegon, Two_Dogs you JUST answered a question I had!!!
<Draegon> Our pleasure Claire
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: is the fix you did exactly as shown on the link you shared?
<Draegon> If it's Tablet being weird, try the DIGImend channel, that's where I spoke to spbnick, he's the one who updated that page.
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: Yes, The only issue, and he said he's gonna update the page again, was that for me, the file/folder listed, "xorg.conf.d/50-tablet.conf" (located inside /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-tablet.conf) wasn't in my computer, I had to do MKDIR, and Sudo Nano to create/edit the files, but everything on that page I followed got it done.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: you sir are the tablet guru
<Draegon> Nah, I just follow guides and help from ppl. But thank you for the compliment.
<Claire235> Goodnight everyone
<lotuspsychje> Claire235: welcome, how can we help you?
<wbestien> chu: I evadaded ban
<lotuspsychje> wbestien: not here please
<wbestien> Make
<wbestien> me
<Drag0nhunter> Hello all
<bugzbunny_> chu: Again
<TheLaw> hi there: is there a good backup tool that backups the entire system incl applications and repos?
<lotuspsychje> TheLaw: aptoncd or apt offline
<SlidingHorn> TheLaw: also, see /msg ubottu backup
<wbestien> chu:
<anonymip> can anyone explain how to properly change hostname on ubuntu 18.04, I use: sudo hostnamectl set-hostname myhostname, and the hostname changes, but after reboot it goes back to previous hostname?
<operator-error> anonymip: sudo vim (or other text editor) /etc/hostname
<guiverc> anonymip, as I recall you have to also change /etc/hostname -- both are required
 * tarzeau prefers the hostname command over the systemd interface
<anonymip> if I look at /etc/hostname after changing hosname with hostnamectl set-hostname, it's automatically updated
<anonymip> but still the hosname goes back after reboot
<Marvel> chu: Ban
<Draegon> My xsetwacom settings are not being kept upon reboot, is there somewhere specific to place the settings, so that after reboot the options are automatically loaded so I don't have to repeatedly input them every time?
<anonymip> so, noone else having this issue?
<afidegnum> hello, i m having this issue while trying to install Wine https://ghostbin.com/paste/bowdm
<afidegnum> can anyone help pls?
<bvenkysubbu> Few years ago, I posted a spam on ubuntu forums and was banned. I get the following message on login - "bvenkysubbu, you do not have permission to access this page."
<bvenkysubbu> Is there a way to remove my ban on ubuntuforums?
<Flannel> bvenkysubbu: You want #ubuntuforums
<bvenkysubbu> oh, sorry, thanks @flannel
<Flannel> bvenkysubbu: no worries.
<Flannel> afidegnum: Looks like it actually doesn't have much to do with wine (other than you were using apt while installing line).
<Flannel> afidegnum: And it looks like your problem is that your disk (or at least /boot) is full.
<Flannel> afidegnum: Do you have a separate /boot partition? or a separate / partition? or what?
<darktemplar> Hello.
<darktemplar> Could someone help with a problem I have?
<darktemplar> I am getting this error.
<darktemplar> E:The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/programs-ppa/ubuntu artful Release' does not have a Release file.
<darktemplar> What should I Do?
<anonymip> ah, now I got  ht hostname to stick, I followed this guide: https://websiteforstudents.com/updating-changing-the-hostname-on-ubuntu-18-04-beta-server/
<Draegon> Reading some posts online, some dating back up to 8 years ago, there is recommendations to save the xsetwacom options as either a startup script, in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.d/, or in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ directories. Is there a specific preference to which to store the settings?
<guiverc> darktemplar, if you open http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/programs-ppa/ubuntu/dists/ in a browser, you'll note no artful directory; ie. 17.10 isn't supported
<afidegnum> Flannel: i had that error of boot partition being full,
<afidegnum> how do i clear it ?
<Flannel> afidegnum: Do you have a separate /boot partition? or a separate / partition? or just one big partition? or what?
<afidegnum> 1 big partition
<darktemplar> guiverc, If 17.10's not supported, Than what should I do?
<guiverc> darktemplar, i don't know why you added it (the ppa), but I'd remove it & look for another source for whatever reason you added the ppa
<Flannel> afidegnum: ok.  With one big partition, you PROBABLY have something /else/ filling up your partition.  You should look around and see what it is.  If you had a separate /boot partition, it'd be a simple apt command to fix your problem.  But I expect you have a runaway log file or some other data file that's grown way too big.
<guiverc> for many ppa's, they often provide support (eg. bionic) some time after release; but that directory hadn't been updated since 15.04 as I recall (directory & names of releases)
<darktemplar> guiverc, I didn't know what I was doing hahaha. Hm, not to be that guy but do you think you could 'Attempt' to explain to me to me how to pick another server?
<afidegnum> Flannel: is ther a way to resize the boot partition?
<Flannel> afidegnum: You don't have a boot partition.
<Flannel> afidegnum: So, you have something else, besides /boot stuff, filling up your partition.
<guiverc> i meant another source (not server).  ie. whatever search you did that found that ppa, needs to be redone to find another source for a solution - that ppa would only work if you used 14.04 Trusty (for supported releases)
<afidegnum> this is what i have https://pasteboard.co/HlIgzO7.png
<guiverc> (yeah sorry darktemplar, i'm not the clearest with language...)
<afidegnum> Flannel: and this https://pasteboard.co/HlIh48E.png
<darktemplar> guiverc, I'm so confused.. Where should I change the Server/PPA?
<Flannel> afidegnum: pastebin `df -h`, that's easier and all in one place
<guiverc> darktemplar, that ppa does NOT support 17.10, so your current only choice is to remove it.
<afidegnum> Flannel: https://ghostbin.com/paste/nvgj7
<guiverc> darktemplar, why did you add that ppa to your system?   You need to find somewhere else (that supports 17.10) that can provide an answer for whatever that was.
<Flannel> afidegnum: ok, you do have a separate /boot then.  So, what has happened is, over the course of your updates, you've added a lot of new kernel versions, and they've filled up /boot.  All you need to do is remove them.  One easy way of doing this would be to simply `sudo apt-get autoremove`
<afidegnum> ok,
<Flannel> afidegnum: Based on the output of your original pastebin, that'll remove like five kernel versions (or maybe more?)
<afidegnum> yes, that's what's happening
<guiverc> darktemplar, the command to remove will likely be `sudo add-apt-repository --remove http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/programs-ppa/ubuntu`  (no backquotes)
<afidegnum> Flannel: https://ghostbin.com/paste/nvgj7
<Flannel> afidegnum: once that's done, you can verify you have freed up space with df -h, check /boot, it should be more than 17MB left free.
<afidegnum> Flannel: /dev/sda1                    472M  133M  316M  30% /boot
<Flannel> afidegnum: yep.  You're good to go now.
<afidegnum> is there anything to do to correct the removed kernel headers?
<Flannel> afidegnum: No
<afidegnum> i can just continue working ?
<Flannel> afidegnum: yeah.
<afidegnum> ok, thanks
<senaps> hi all, i have ubuntu 17.10 installed, i have ubuntu 18.04 iso downloaded. is there a way to upgrade to 18.04 without usb stick? just from terminal?
<senaps> hi all, i have ubuntu 17.10 installed, i have ubuntu 18.04 iso downloaded. is there a way to upgrade to 18.04 without usb stick? just from terminal?
<timsag3> bye guys ^___^
<senaps> nobody? really?
<Draegon> just wait
<tarzeau> gnome-shell leaks memory
<RusAlex> Ive just removed /etc/xrdp/ folder and  /etc/init.d/xrdp file what packages provides these files ?
<RusAlex> seems `xrdp` does not
<Draegon> some ppl may be away from the computers, they'll come check out if they can offer advice when they get back
<Two_Dogs> RusAlex: use synaptic, search for rdp
<tarzeau> gnome-shell leaks memory: 8 GB / 27 days (uptime)
<tarzeau> i still  have another 8 GB, but it's annoying anyways.
<pragomer> when creating a .desktop file in my desktop folder under ubuntu 18.04 gnome, the file is not visible
<pragomer> how can I change that?
<Two_Dogs> pragomer: created how?
<ledeni> pragomer, install gnome tweak tool
<pragomer> gnome-tweak-tool is installed
<Tegu> do you need a tweak tool to show hidden files?
<pragomer> I created the desktop file in terminal an called it lets say  mystarter.desktop
<pragomer> with gnome-tweak-tool I can let display home folder, trash, etc. on desktop.
<pragomer> but the desktop-file does not appear
<Norux> Tegu: no. `ls -a` will show hidden files. Or in Nautilus, you can use Ctrl-H.
<Tegu> ah, I misunderstood. so it doesn't start with . so it's not hidden
<pragomer> the file is NOT a hidden file (that would begin with a ".")
<Two_Dogs> pragomer: created file how?
<pragomer> see above: via terminal and nano
<Norux> pragomer: cat mystarter.desktop | nc termbin.com 9999
<Two_Dogs> pragomer:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> ls ~/Desktop
<pragomer> ok. i tried to copy a desktop file (the one from gimp) from /usr/share/applications
<pragomer> this is displayed
<pragomer> i just can edit this one
<Two_Dogs> pragomer: see file listed?
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: know anything about making settings permanent after a reboot?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: the setting is permanent on cold boot?
<Draegon> nope
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: explain
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: making stuff permanent is simple in general, the location of the entry is what matters
<Draegon> When I set the options with xsetwacom in terminal, it seems they dont stay, once the X server restarts, they all gone.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: ahh, ok
<Draegon> From reading some posts, some dating back up to 8 years ago, there is recommendations to save the xsetwacom options as either a startup script, in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.d/, or in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ directories. Just wondering if there is specific preference to which to store the settings within?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: the command executed include 'sudo' via terminal?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: i would think not
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: share command you execute via terminal here
<Draegon> No, doesn't matter, as soon as reboot/cold boot, all gone.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: share command you execute via terminal here
<Draegon> gimme min, lemme load text document
<senaps> i have an ubuntu 18.10 iso, is there a way to mount it and upgrade my ubutnu 17.10 with it/
<Draegon> to set the tablet hot keys for example, "xsetwacom set "UC-LOIC TABLET 1060 Pad pad" button 9 key Ctrl Z"
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: and you tried the command and it works fine?
<Draegon> and to set the tablet stylus to only work on my main monitor, "xsetwacom set "UC-LOIC TABLET 1060 Pen stylus" MapToOutput DVI-I-1"
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: and you tried the command and it works fine?
<Draegon> yep
<Draegon> Have rebooted 3 times, I have to re-enter them in terminal each time, and they take effect immediately, until reboot/cold boot
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: look at the root of your home space, ~/ <--folder , /home/youruser/ <-- for .xnitrc
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: does that file exist?
<Draegon> checked in /, /home, and /home/(my account), no matching file
<Draegon> fyi, I use image program, shows me all hidden files
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: create the file in ~/ and enter those commands you previously discussed
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: use file manager, create txt file
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: use file manager, create txt file  .xintrc
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: what desktop you use?
<Draegon> Default that comes with Ubuntu 16.04
<Two_Dogs> ??
<killall> morning
<Draegon> What is your meaning of Desktop?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: mate/plasma/gnome/lxqt/etc
<Two_Dogs> cinnamon
<Two_Dogs> I3
<Draegon> I don't know, Unity I think it's called?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: /vt terminal> inxi -S ## desktop: ??
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: ok
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: file created?
<Draegon> You want it created in /home/(my account name) ?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: yes
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: and that is also called ~/
<Draegon> Yeah. Done
<Two_Dogs> /home/(my account name) = ~/
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: open the file with your desktop editor and add the command lines you previously shared
<Two_Dogs> desktop's text editor
<senaps> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu from a mounted iso?
<Draegon> Done.
<Draegon> Anything else to add into the file?
<Two_Dogs> senaps: should be yes, some use swap partition for just that
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: no
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: copy/paste & execute via terminal> cat ~/.xintrc | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> my bad Draegon , i borked file name
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: copy/paste & execute via terminal> cat ~/.xinitrc | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Draegon> http://termbin.com/osc8
<Two_Dogs> the file name is .xinitrc , yes? Draegon
<Draegon> no, I can rename it easily
<Two_Dogs> the file name is .xinitrc , yes? Draegon, yes, do
<cluelessperson> Sorry to bother you, I'm having an issue where some applicatios cannot read media from CIFS mounts, this includes VLC
<cluelessperson> not sure wtf is going on :D
<Draegon> yes, renamed
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: copy/paste & execute via terminal> cat ~/.xinitrc | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<senaps> Two_Dogs i think i should change the source of apt from internet to that cd. and then ask apt to do a dist-upgrade?
<senaps> would that work/
<Draegon> http://termbin.com/hqbf
<Two_Dogs> senaps: i thought you wanted to do upgrade via mounted iso as in boot into iso
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: logout, and login, see if you have what ever capability
<Draegon> ok, back soon.
<senaps> no i don't want to boot into iso. i don't want to burn to usb or cd
<senaps> Two_Dogs ^^^
<senaps> i jsut have downloaded ubuntu 18.04 iso, and want to if possible, upgrade from it instead of installing the whole thing again.
<hoechts> Hi, is it possible to install ubuntu encrypted on a part of the disk? I cant find any option installing ubuntu on my own defined partition sizes
<senaps> *downloading the whole thing. sorry.
<Two_Dogs> senaps: ok, if the iso is trully mounted then i would expect apt-cd to work
<cluelessperson> senaps: in theory yes
<guiverc> senaps, i've done it years ago (with debian, if not ubuntu), but not in years.  mounted, then edited sources.list to point to mount-point .. apt-get update & it worked; but not in 4+ years..
<cluelessperson> senaps: I prefer just reinstalling, but yes
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Two_Dogs> senaps: you dont have networking on the machine needing apt-cd?
<mancman3> timed out
<onesphore> exit
<Two_Dogs> /exit
<senaps> Two_Dogs i have networking, but it's limited to  300MB for the day, so i can't  download 1800MB of ubuntu, and some packages are censored here in iran so downloading them will probebly fail.
<Two_Dogs> senaps: got it
<Two_Dogs> senaps: you need to say little about domicile here, tmi
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: Nope, didn't work
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: ok
<Draegon> Double checked file name, it is: .xinitrc
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: and that is the file name you used, yes?
<Draegon> yes
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: do you have file .profile ? same folder
<Draegon> yes
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: add one command for test, logout/login
<Draegon> One of the commands of xsetwacom, into .profile ?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: yeah
<Draegon> ok
<Draegon> sudo/admin rights, or just any text editor?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: no sudo
<Draegon> ok
<Two_Dogs> dont sudo in ~/ Draegon
<Two_Dogs> .gg b0t how to make xsetwacom commands permanent on ubuntu
<Two_Dogs> oops
<Two_Dogs> b0t how to make xsetwacom commands permanent on ubuntu https://git.io/vpxTJ
<RusAlex> [
<Two_Dogs> hit one :) , imagine that, too simple
<anonymip> is ther any limit for how long back in time the 'history' command goes, or how many commands?
<hateball> anonymip: by default it is 1000 lines
<anonymip> ah, ok. thanks!
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: No joy. :-(
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: via terminal the commands are not executed with sudo or in root terminal, yes?
<Two_Dogs> over
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: https://git.io/vpxTJ look at hit #1
<Draegon> no sudo used, checked the guide I used to create them and doesn't say to do sudo.
<Draegon> 1 min, lemme look at link
<EriC^^> !ping
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: btw, remove the one line from .profile and remove .xinitrc
<hateball> anonymip: you can change, if that is what you like
<rr89> hi
<rr89> which office suite do you recommend me?
<rr89> onlyoffice or wps office?
<Draegon> OK. Will do.
<tomreyn> senaps: Unfortunately, there is no supported offline upgrade method according to the release notes ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes ): "There are no offline upgrade options for Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server. Please ensure you have network connectivity to one of the official mirrors or to a locally accessible mirror and follow the instructions above. "
<Two_Dogs> rr89: libreoffice
<anonymip> I see, where do I do that  hateball?
<hateball> anonymip: you can change HISTSIZE in ~/.bashrc
<anonymip> ok
<hateball> anonymip: also HISTFILESIZE means that it will stop adding to it if the history file gets too big
<anonymip> ah, so it doesn't delete the oldest entries and fill up with new ones?
<hateball> anonymip: you can remove the numbers and it should be unlimited
<hateball> anonymip: this post explains it well https://stackoverflow.com/questions/19454837/bash-histsize-vs-histfilesize
<anonymip> ok, is it stored in RAM until reboot, or is it stored in som file?
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: Changed/deleted those references/file. That 50-wacom.conf file referenced from the first link, it is showing as a "Read-Only". Would I run Sudo gedit to open and edit, or another method?
<hateball> anonymip: it is stored in RAM until your bash session exits, then it by default appends to ~/.bash_history
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: dont sudo graphics apps, use gksudo instead
<Draegon> ok.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: but yes, gksudo gedit foo.file
<Nebi> Hi, lets assume there is a library. It says that it is in the newest version, which is 3.5. However, when running a program it says that version 3.1 is installed. while doing a file grep it is visible that there is one file of old version in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu. While trying to rename this lib, it appears back. I also put an export LDLIBRARY_PATH to a folder with the new lib-version but still not success. ldconfig also applied. what can I do?
<anonymip> ok
<tarzeau> when is popcon.ubuntu.com going to be fixed?
<oerheks> popularity-contest | grep '<OLD>' works fine here
<mattiasb> Hi all! I'm having trouble getting network working in a user session libvirt VM in Ubuntu 18.04. In fedora `qemu-bridge-helper` automatically gets me a network but that doesn't seem to be the case here. Does anyone know how to work around this?
<enes> unable to install or uninstall "phpmyadmin" package, apt-get gives errors like this: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<kiokoman> enes: the script should be inside /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<Draegon> Just trying to figure out how to format the settings inside the file
<kiokoman> enes: try sh -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.postinst configure or something
<enes> kiokoman: the scripts appears to execute with no problems using that command
<kiokoman> enes: maybe permission problem somewhere
<permanoob> hi I have a question if anyone can help? i downloaded a software from a website, I'm not sure what tool I used to install it, but it is in my downloads folder, but if I take it out of the downloads folder it won't open, even if I try to make a copy and paste to the desktop it still won't open, any ideas why? I would prefer it to be on my desktop and open from there?
<permanoob> I'm using ubuntu mate btw
<permanoob> 16.04
<Spookan> permanoob: What software is it and where did you download it from?
<oerheks> "a software from a website" ... care to share what download/website?
<oerheks> we don t support apps outside our repos, so be patient ..
<permanoob> exodus cryptocurrency wallet
<lechevalier> hello
<Spookan> permanoob: Ok, and from what homepage did you download it?
<lechevalier> ubuntu 17.10 is' good
<oerheks> leeave it in your ~/Downloads folder, double click, fileroller will open, hit 'extract' and choose place to unpack, ..
<oerheks> https://steemit.com/wallet/@tansan/how-to-install-exodus-wallet-on-linux-ubuntu-operating-system
<permanoob> https://www.exodus.io/releases/
<permanoob> ok thanks i'll give it a go
<permanoob> I think it is already extracted, I can double click on it and it will open and enter password etc, if I double left click it just opens to the password window
<permanoob> I'll have a read of the steemit link though thanks
<permanoob> yes the steemit instructions just say to find the file named exodus, and double click on it and it will open, which all works fine, I'm just wondering why I can't either copy it to desktop and double click to open it from there, rather than having to keep going into home folder downloads folder all the time to use it?
<permanoob> or move the whole file from the downloads folder to the desktop rather than copying it...I can handle going to the downloads folder everytime if I have to, just wondering if there is an easy fix
<oerheks> permanoob, i think gnome-tweak-tool only allows you to put drives on the desktop, you could make a proper launcher i guess https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-create-desktop-shortcut-launcher-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<oerheks> gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new
<oerheks> * this might need gnome-panel
<BangDef> ping
<BangDef> p
<permanoob> oh I'm using ubuntu mate 16.04, maybe thats the problem, the software was designed to be used on gnome?
<oerheks> oops, mate-desktop-item-edit ./ --create-new
<oerheks> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252428&p=13173728#post13173728
<oerheks> or ~/Desktop ofcourse
<orenga> problem with netbeans --> WARNING: An illegal reflective access operation has occurred ...
<jink> It's a warning.  And not related to Ubuntu.
<oerheks> There is #netbeans here on #freenode
<permanoob> thanks again i'll have a look at that forums thread
<permanoob> sorry whats netbeans? is it a risk?
<jink> permanoob: That was for orenga.
<permanoob> for the sake of education, what is a reflective access operation?
<jink> permanoob: Learn Java. :P
<permanoob> so that'll stay a mystery to me then haha
<jink> permanoob: Well, unless you learn Java. :P
<permanoob> just learning to even use ubuntu mate, let alone coding :)
<jink> permanoob: Feel free to join ##java and ask there. ;)
<paulvonhoesslin> hey guys, I've setup ubuntu snappy on my Raspberry Pi and I have a Yeti Microphone connected to it. arecord cannot pickup any sound card, I was wondering if anyone knew how to get the mic to record stuff
<MonkeyDust> paulvonhoesslin  rpi has its own channel(s)... #ubuntu-arm and #raspberrypi
<Draegon> TwoDogs: No go. Tried multiple options, the settings for the buttons. Just tried in Krita, no response, tried in Gedit, the buttons aren't registering as any key presses.
<tatramaco> hiyas
<tatramaco> anyone know how to add the snap interface or alter the apparmor policy to allow chromium to speak to a U2F security key ?
<mjayk> Haya anyone know why the right click on my trackpad doesnt work but two finger tap enables right click ?
<tatramaco> It's a feature :)
<permanoob> oerheks, is that mate-desktop-item-edit line you wrote a terminal command?
<NEWBuntu> HEYLO brand NEWB to Linux looking for some help verifying my .iso
<NEWBuntu> *on a windows 10 machine
<mjayk> tatramaco: :<
<permanoob> ##qubes
<permanoob> ##java
<permanoob> #java
<NEWBuntu> I'm searching tutorials and can't seem to find the right way. I downloaded and installed gpg4win and kleopatra... followiong instructions for kleopatra with the gpg i got from ubuntu... and nothing is importing.
<MonkeyDust> NEWBuntu  are you now using ubuntu?
<NEWBuntu> permanoob I RLY wanted to just start with qubes.
<jink> NEWBuntu: This is a Windows question, isn't it?
<NEWBuntu> No, I'm on windows atm
<NEWBuntu> i dont exactly think so.
<jink> It is.
<NEWBuntu> okay.
<jink> You're asking for support on how to verify a file on Windows.
<NEWBuntu> a linux iso
<guiverc> NEWBuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM may help, sorry I've never used w10 but there is a MD5SUM on windows section in it\
<jink> That the file is an Ubuntu .iso doesn't really matter, here. :D
<NEWBuntu> okay
<NEWBuntu> guiverc thanks for your help 2 days in a row
<NEWBuntu> !!!
<permanoob> NEWBuntu yea sounds awesome, but damn difficult to set it up and keep it running smoothly apparently, its only easy to use for power users who can fix every little issue that arises
<NEWBuntu> permanoob im ubernewb so... yeah probs not my bag. yet.
<EriC^^> !Ping
<ubottu> pong!
<MonkeyDust> NEWBuntu  type   /join ##windows
<mjayk> ha turns out you need gnome-tweak-tool to fix trackpads on 18.04 LTS :-)
<guiverc> you're most welcome NEWBuntu  :)
<voiter> 16.04 knew super+down to minimise a window. is there an alternative in 18.04?
<permanoob> NEWBuntu yes, its not so much the setup process, its more that it is temperamental, you click one thing that it doesn't like you doing and something else stops working etc...major headache if its your main machine and you need the system to just work to get something urgent done, I'm wondering if there is a professional tech support number that can can assist with set up and trouble shooting any problems that arise? not sure yet
<Two_Dogs> of course ubuntu has pay support
<mjayk> voiter: try super + H
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: Absolutely failed, didn't work. Do you think a shell script on login would work?
<v_iefp> bom dia
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<v_iefp> obrigado
<v_iefp> saudações PT-PT
<guest_rob> if I wanted to find out more information about why a bug is on ice in Xenial (1645002), where should I be looking? It's been fixed in Yakkety, but triaged for Xenial. It's an issue with openssh package, sshd does not get killed gracefully during shutdown.
<guest_rob> launchpad bug 1645002
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1645002 in openssh (Ubuntu Xenial) "ssh sessions are not cleanly terminated on shutdown/restart with systemd" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645002
<v_iefp> thanks ubottu
<brainwash> guest_rob: probably cuz no one cared to request a SRU
<phillly> in order to get "machinectl" command, which package should I use? I see nspawn and systemd-container
<brainwash> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<bobdobbs> Hi. I upgraded from 17.10 to 18.04. After the update I cant use apt-get successfully. If I do 'apt-get install -f' I get: https://hastebin.com/doboqavaxi.http
<Guest22135> hello
<Guest22135> ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest22135  this is the ubuntu support channel
<MonkeyDust> bobdobbs  try   sudo apt update    first
<mjayk> Is there a way to see the version of a program before you install it via snap
<Guest22135> remove
<bobdobbs> MonkeyDust: will do
<ikonia> mjayk: thats an interesting question around snap, I think the real question is the versions of ALL the programs contained in a snap
<ikonia> as the snap will bundle the app you want + all the dependencies
<brainwash> bobdobbs: I would remove kio-smtp
<bobdobbs> MonkeyDust: I ran 'apt-update'. It returned successfully. I then ran 'apt-get install -f'. I got the same result as before
<brainwash> !info kio-smtp bionic
<ubottu> Package kio-smtp does not exist in bionic
<brainwash> so, you shouldn't need it anymore
<bobdobbs> brb. must reboot router
<MonkeyDust> bobdobbs  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<bobdobbs> Hey MonkeyDust. I've been bouncing in and out of channel due to network issues. I can see one thing that you've addressed to me. Have you addressed more than one thing to me on the channel?
<MonkeyDust> bobdobbs  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<bobdobbs> thanks
<Guest22135> fat
<Guest22135> you
<bobdobbs> MonkeyDust: so I ran that script. Then I ran 'apt-get update'. Then I ran 'apt-get install -f' and I still get the same result.
<Guest37388> Minere BTC enquanto navega e trabalha  sem deixar o pc lentão.
<Guest37388> https://getcryptotab.com/718967
<Guest37388> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luzqQN3kL4g&t=166s
<bobdobbs> Sorry, I just don't understand package management. Ultimately I just want to get a printer working. In order to do this I have to install a certain package. But to do that I have to unbreak apt.
<brainwash> bobdobbs: removing the package did not work?
<bobdobbs> removing which package?
<brainwash> kio-smtp
<brainwash> which is not available anymore in 18.04
<bobdobbs> I don't know what that is. I'll try removing it.
<brainwash> it's the package which causes the error
<tewa> Sudo without password? the "tewa ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" line in visudo doesn't seem to work.
<jink> You edited the file with visudo?
<tewa> jink yep, used "sudo visudo" and edited the file.
<jink> Just checking. :D
<bobdobbs> MonkeyDust: I don't know if I've got it installed or not. But if I do 'apt-get remove kio-smtp' I get an error related to missing packages. I'll pastebin it...
<geirha> tewa: lose the (ALL:ALL)
<tewa> jink :D
<tewa> geirha oh? so just "tewa NOPASSWD: ALL"?
<jink> I have:  %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<geirha> also, the order of the lines in sudoers matters. You want it at the end
<MonkeyDust> tewa  sudo without password is not a good idea, it's disabling your security
<geirha> tewa ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL
<bobdobbs> The silly thing about that error is that tells me to run a command... which returns the error that I'm trying to address.
<tewa> MonkeyDust if they got so far into the system or so far into my apartment and through my many lava traps, I say they deserve some root access :)
<tewa> geirha ah, moving it to the end was what made it tick. thanks! :D
<MonkeyDust> bobdobbs  try this    sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<bobdobbs> MonkeyDust: ok. When I entered that I just got the prompt back. No errors, warnings or other feedback.
<MonkeyDust> bobdobbs  it should havde unlocked apt
<bobdobbs> unfortunately I'm still getting the same error
<MonkeyDust> odd
<MonkeyDust> bobdobbs  is apt unusable at all?
<mgedmin> bobdobbs: try sudo dpkg --remove kio-smtp; sudo apt-get install -f
<bobdobbs> ok
<mgedmin> that should fix the error I see in https://hastebin.com/doboqavaxi.http
<bobdobbs> mgedmin: that first command returns without errors. The second command returns without errors, but with a bunch of warnings. I'll pastebin
<newhoa> I'm having a problem with gdebi. When I open a .deb with gdebi and hit install, it simply closes gdebi. It doesn't ask for a password to install or anything, just closes. If I run from terminal gdebi-gtk "path/to/deb.deb" and click install, it prompts for password and installs.
<brainwash> password prompt appears in the terminal window?
<newhoa> No, the gdebi-gtk UI comes up and when I click install the password prompt UI comes up, not in the terminal window.
<EriC^^> newhoa: anything in "dmesg" ?
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<brainwash> known issue I guess
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<R13ose> How do I remove the remove the bottom panel?  Right now, there is no way to add/remove panel.
<newhoa> brainwash: thanks, I searched before but didn't find anything, I'm awful at searching I now know lol.
<kostkon> R13ose, you need to specify the desktop environment because Ubuntu proper does not come with a bottom panel
<voiter> mjayk, thanks
<R13ose> kostkon: LXDE
<newhoa> Also, while I'm here. I noticed gksu is gone. I looked it up and see that software uses pkexec now. If I'm in a terminal and want to run something as root, do I used pkexec whatever now?
<newhoa> Is that still safer or a better way than su or sudo?
<jeremy31> newhoa pkexec is better than sudo for GUI
<mgedmin> newhoa: it's something the app's developer has to do, rather than something a user can choose to do
<mgedmin> the idea is to run GUI code without superuser permissions, for safety
<mgedmin> (on Wayland root can't even do any GUI stuff, by design)
<newhoa> jeremy31: thanks
<newhoa> mgedmin: Was gksu different? Could it run any app? Does pkexec now only work on apps that made it compatible or something?
<mgedmin> gksu asks for password, pkexec checks PolicyKit authorization rules and might be more flexible
<newhoa> Ah, I see. I'm reading about it now. So most apps won't work with pkexec. I just tried a few, I'm used to opening geany with gksu for quick root edits.
 * mgedmin stil uses sudo vim in a terminal, although he should be using sudoedit ...
<mgedmin> nautilus (and other gnome apps) supports an admin:/// "protocol" that lets you edit any file on your file system as root, without being root
<mgedmin> (it uses policykit behind the scenes)
<afx> hello. im trying to set a new hostname on 18.04 with hostnamectl set-hostname <str> but it is not persistent on reboot for some reason.
<afx> its a freshly installed virtual machine :)
<mgedmin> afx: does /etc/hostname look right?  what about /etc/hosts?  AFAIU hostnamectl updates one but not the other
<afx> ye the etc/hostname is with the new name, but etc/hosts is
<afx> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost
<afx> ::1             localhost6.localdomain6 localhost6
<afx> but no metion of the old name there
<mgedmin> if /etc/hostname has the new name, how on earth does the hostname revert to the old one on reboot???
<afx> i have no idea :)
<mgedmin> what sort of VM is it?
<afx> qemu/kvm
<mgedmin> could there be any scripts running on boot that reinitialize stuff (like the hostname)?
<afx> ive even removed domain-name and host-name from the request section of /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf just in case but no difference
<mgedmin> cloud-init, or whatever?
<afx> nope. ive installed it from iso
<afx> there is docker installed tho
<JimBuntu> afx, if you save a file in $HOME or perhaps on the desktop, is it also not present upon reboot?
<afx> JimBuntu: it is being saved
<JimBuntu> afx, OK, that rules out any odd configuration for the VM to be clean at each use.
<JimBuntu> Change the /etc/hostname file, log the "modified/created" time... reboot... check, is it different
<afx> ive installed another 18.04 (fresh from the initial reboot)
<afx> now i can see that /etc/hostname is not being changed
<afx> on the previous machine perhaps i edit it manually
<afx> in panic :)
<afx> i mean
<JimBuntu> ghosts in the machine, please call 1-800-555-2368 for the GhostBusters
<afx> yea :)
<afx> ok so. after i issue the set-hostname command, the /etc/hostname is being changed
<afx> after i reboot it is back with the old name
<afx> weird...
<blackflow> nuh-huh. that's systemd.
<afx> its evil..
<mgedmin> so if you change /etc/hostname manually and reboot, will it revert as well?
<afx> yep
<mgedmin> how are you rebooting anyway?  are the disks synced and cleanly unmounted?   (/me is grasping for straws)
<afx> thats the first thing i tried
<afx> then i use 'reboot' command :)
<mgedmin> if you look in journalctl, does it show the hostname changing?
<mgedmin> somewhere mid-stream during boot?
<pagios> hello , i am not able to install certbot on ubuntu 16.04 i get  certbot : Depends: python3-certbot (= 0.22.2-1+ubuntu16.04.1+certbot+1) but it is not going to be installed
<geirha> pagios: pastebin the output of   apt-cache policy certbot python3-certbot
<pagios> N: Unable to locate package certbot
<pagios> N: Unable to locate package python3-certbot
<pagios> geirha,
<geirha> did you run sudo apt update after adding the ppa?
<pagios> yes
<geirha> and are you sure you got the package names right?
<pagios> yes
<Two_Dogs> pagios: copy/paste & execute via terminal> inxi -Src0 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<afx> mgedmin: on issuing the command systemd-hostnamed and systemd-resolved say that the hostname is being changed. on reboot systemd-hostnamed is loaded/dead, the systemd-resolved is running and say its using hostname 'oldname' :) so yea definitely systemd is to blame here..
<mgedmin> https://launchpad.net/~certbot/+archive/ubuntu/certbot?field.series_filter=xenial shows me the PPA has python-certbot, but no certbot/python3-certbot
<geirha> because ppa:certbot/certbot contains neither of those two packages
<mgedmin> afx: are you telling me systemd has a special hostname store different from /etc/hostname?
<pagios> E: Unable to locate package inxi
<afx> idk. it wasnt like that in 16.04
<afx> i see this thing in 18
<mgedmin> loaded/dead is weird
<mgedmin> oh hey it's inactive (dead) here too
<mgedmin> it's dbus-activated, this is normal
<Two_Dogs> pagios:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo apt install inxi
<pagios> Package inxi is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pagios> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pagios> is only available from another source
<pagios> E: Package 'inxi' has no installation candidate
<Two_Dogs> pagios: ok, i am out
<pagios> you broke my system Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> pagios: i doubt that
<Cheez> Two_Dogs: ppa:unit193/inxi
<Two_Dogs> pagios: if you are looking for blame
<Two_Dogs> Cheez: thnks, i dont want to had to this horror anymore than what i have seen so far
<Cheez> yeah that makes sense :)
<afx> mgedmin: look:
<afx> root@master2:/etc/cloud# cat cloud.cfg | grep preserve
<afx> preserve_hostname: false
<pagios> this keeps hanging 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.91.23)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com]
<pagios> i have internet connection, and dns resolves correctly...
<pagios> using dns 8.8.8.8
<Two_Dogs> Cheez: https://pkgs.org/download/inxi seems like its in ubuntu repos
<mgedmin> afx: that certainly looks suspicious!
<afx> ye and its solved by editing this to true
<ruid> a recent upgrade apparently removed my user from the sudoers file and my root account was never enabled for direct login.  How do I go about executing commands as root?
<ruid> wow thats really weird.  it started working after I tried `sudo passwd root`
<Two_Dogs> weird :)
<ruid> I've been sitting here for 20 min trying different passwords for sudo
<ruid> the I figured I'd try running `passwd` just to see if it would accept what I thought was my current password.  It did.
<ruid> then I tried the same exact password with sudo, no luck
<ruid> then ran `sudo passwd root` and it gave me a prompt, which I exited
<ruid> gave me a prompt after entring my user password.
<ruid> now I can run sudo commands
<Two_Dogs> early into my linux experience i decided /var directory had to be deleted because it looked messy, we all have to learn for ourselves :)
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Jahanam> cek cek
<Guest57745> Hi, I installed some apps using the command "make install", but now I want to remove them and don't know how, since they are not listed on ubuntu store. Anyone can help me?
<EriC^^> Guest57745: you can try "make uninstall" if the developer included that, or see the program docs for any info
<vavkamil> spotify in snap stopped working
<EriC^^> !checkinstall | in the future use
<ubottu> in the future use: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<EriC^^> Guest57745: the above was meant for you ^ about checkinstall
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<vavkamil> does anybody experiences problems with snap today?
<zap0> teh synaptic gui app doesn't start... how do i fix that?
<mgedmin> zap0: are you on wayland?
<zap0> no idea.   im a bit of a linux noob.
<mgedmin> then probably not
<mgedmin> do you need synaptic specifically, or would its replacement, gnome-software, suffice?
<zap0> i'd like to just fix what i have here.
<zap0> can i do something like  apt remove name-of-this-app    and re-install it?   is that going to help?
<mgedmin> depends on what's broken!
<Two_Dogs> zap0:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo aptitude reinstall synaptic
<pagios>  certbot : Depends: python3-certbot (= 0.22.2-1+ubuntu16.04.1+certbot+1) but it is not going to be installed
<pagios> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<zap0> i dont appear to have aptitude
<Two_Dogs> zap0:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo apt install aptitude ; sudo aptitude reinstall synaptic
<pita_> I turned off the 'show menu bar' in the folder menu. Now that the menu bar isn't showing, I need to restore it. But how? Shortcut or command line?
<rw0926> can anyone help an IRC noob
<Two_Dogs> Cheez: /gp pagios aptitude install cerbot
<MonkeyDust> rw0926  let's hear it, in one line
<Two_Dogs> pagios: copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude install -sy cerbot | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<rw0926> how do I register my nick? I'm used to another client and using the commands I know aren't working
<MonkeyDust> !register | rw0926
<ubottu> rw0926: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<rw0926> MonkeyDust: TY
<rw0926> !register | RW0926
<ubottu> rw0926, please see my private message
<rw0926> reading PM
<pragomer> is there a way to hide an ntfs's SystemVolumeInformation folder in ubuntu's nautilus? As I cannot rename (beginning with a dot) of course?
<pragomer> I got it.. .creating a file named .hidden and writing these folders to it works :-) LOL
<Guest57745> thanks guys, I ve been disconnected for a while but I ve just read your messages
<Pcost8300> Hello everyone, and thanks in advance. I need to know if my ubuntu installation is ok, because someone executed this command "apt-get purge 7.*" and i was reading all the packages deleted from apt's history log; the problem is we are not sure if things will go alright after rebooting the server hardware...
<cfhowlett> Pcost8300, apt install -s 7.*        will show you what you're missing.
<cfhowlett> so you can see what ... "someone" ... actually did
<Pcost8300> mmm
<Pcost8300> ok
<cfhowlett> Pcost8300, better yet dont'
<cfhowlett> what version of ubuntu have you?
<Pcost8300> 14.04
<cfhowlett> Pcost8300, plain vanilla ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will set you straight.
<Pcost8300> mm sorry
<Pcost8300> ok
<Pcost8300>  it is ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<cfhowlett> same same
<Pcost8300> ubuntu server, but im through ssh
<cfhowlett> ah server!
<cfhowlett> wait one
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server
<Beef_wgtn> Hi All - I'm having trouble updating my ubuntu 14.04 installation: after running sudo apt-get upgrade I hit this Languaage error: https://pastebin.com/Y7ZBNUcz
<Beef_wgtn> I've tried modifying several locale files, but nothing seems to fit
<Beef_wgtn> is there a blunt way to correct the language settings?
<cfhowlett> also, lock down other user privileges?
<mgedmin> Beef_wgtn: pastebin.com is under heavy load and failing for me, can you re-paste to paste.ubuntu.com or some other pastebin site?
<Pcost8300> we are changing the server root password, that was the problem, someone entered with those credentials the providers gave us and made modifications without asking.
<Pcost8300> there was only root and postgres user when i checked out
<mgedmin> Pcost8300: /var/log/dpkg.log should have a list of all packages installed and removed
<mgedmin> also I recommend etckeeper, so configs in /etc will be automatically versioned in git and you could recover them after an accidental apt purge
<Beef_wgtn> Thanks, here's the other paste:
<Beef_wgtn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4F3PcHD7Rq/
<mgedmin> Beef_wgtn: you have a syntax error in your /etc/environment
<mgedmin> I'm guessing spaces around =
<mgedmin> delete them
<mgedmin> if you're not feeling sure, pastebin the contents of /etc/environment and we'll double-check
<Beef_wgtn> mgedmin: Damn that was beautiful!
<pagios> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "cerbot"
<MonkeyDust> !find cerbot
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 223 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cerbot&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<mgedmin> lol
<mgedmin> there's no certbot package in ubuntu 16.04, and no cerbot in the certbot ppa (which has python-certbot for 16.04)
<mgedmin> pagios: any reason you're not using the instructions from https://certbot.eff.org/lets-encrypt/ubuntuxenial-apache ?
<pagios> so
<Cheez> yay, i need to use a string literal in the shell with both exclamation marks and single quotes in it
 * Cheez begins the escape nightmare
<MonkeyDust> Cheez  try    \" and \!
<pagios> ?!
<MonkeyDust> Cheez  try    \' and \!    <-- for single quotes
<Cheez> MonkeyDust: if you escape a bang with a \ it includes the \ in the final string too
<Cheez> because shells and escalamation marks are weird
<Cheez> ive done it now :)
<mgedmin> history expansion, the russian roulette of unix shells
<mgedmin> 'let me run a random command from your history that matches whatever without any confirmation'
<Cheez> it's just a pain in the arse, '"'"' in the single quoted string to escape single quotes.
<Cheez> export FOO='This doesn'"'"'t feel right! but it is'
<pragmaticenigma> pagios: What are you attempting to do? You haven't responded to anyone's follow up questions
<xirg> how do I reload the hosts after editing /etc/hosts
<mgedmin> you don't?  all new lookups will use the new values from /etc/hosts
<Cheez> although some applications maintain their own DNS cache, browsers for instance.
<pragmaticenigma> Cheez: Not true, the host file is always checked first, DNS is after a host file lookup fails
<user01> hi is there a way to repair a video copied with mtp that has an error moov atom not found
<tzanolo> Good morning
<stuxy> asd
<stuxy> u sap
<tzanolo> I have an issue with ubuntu 18.04, in 2 laptops, with a fresh installation. i think it's a bug.
<stuxy> how to install chrome witch terminal on ubuntu mate ?_?
<tzanolo> its a bug in login screen,
<pragmaticenigma> !details | tzanolo
<ubottu> tzanolo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<stuxy> how to install chrome witch terminal on ubuntu mate ?_?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | stuxy
<ubottu> stuxy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tzanolo> stuxy, sudo apt install chromium-browser
<leftyfb> tzanolo: chromium-browser != google chrome
<pragmaticenigma> tzanolo: that's not what stuxy asked
<leftyfb> stuxy: why do you need to do it in the terminal?
<stuxy> <leftyfb> Thanks bro!_! <3
<leftyfb> Thanks for what? You haven't answered the question
<leftyfb> :/
<crimson_king> they're predicting the future
<crimson_king> you will help
<leftyfb> think they got that time loop a little wrong
<Beef_wgtn> Is there a simple way to upgrade erlang from 18 to 20?
<pragmaticenigma> Beef_wgtn: We can only support what is available in the package repository. If erlang has a newer version, you can use apt update && apt upgrade to get it
<MonkeyDust> !info erlang
<ubottu> erlang (source: erlang): Concurrent, real-time, distributed functional language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:20.2.2+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 13 kB, installed size 50 kB
<pragmaticenigma> !info erlang trusty
<ubottu> erlang (source: erlang): Concurrent, real-time, distributed functional language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:16.b.3-dfsg-1ubuntu2.2 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 77 kB
<pragmaticenigma> MonkeyDust: they are running Ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> then !backports come to mind
<pragmaticenigma> considering 14.04 is fast approaching EOL,I'd recommend upgrading
<vavkamil> where I can report bug in ubuntu?
<vavkamil> it's wrong text in gui
<mgedmin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Ool> vavkamil: perhaps here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Ool> arf too late :)
<honiop> Hi can someone help me fix this, i am unable to download any program i always get this error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z5cxthwqJw/
<andregray> just upgraded to 18.04 after a flirtation with arch post 16.04 #happy_days
<andregray> everything works again
<honiop> i tried apt-get -f install" didnt solve the problem
<genii> honiop: Try first: sudo apt-get update
<tgm4883> honiop: what third party repos did you add?
<NOOBuntu> im baaaaack
<NOOBuntu> I have a basic Question about using ubuntu on windows 10
<NOOBuntu> I'm tryna run my first md5sum on my .iso before attempting to install it on another computer
<NOOBuntu> And I don't know how to navigate yet.
<NOOBuntu> oof.
<honiop> tgm4883; i dont remember i havent used this machine for too long
<tgm4883> honiop: what version of ubuntu is this?
<honiop> genii; updating gives me errors at the end of it
<tgm4883> honiop: you're basically in an unsupported configuration
<honiop> tgm4883: is there a way to fix it ? without messing up the current installation ? i just need to install wine
<tgm4883> honiop: either A) You installed a third party repo and it's getting some packages from there (more likely), which is unsupported, or you're on an unsupported version of Ubuntu since the version of libc6 it's trying to install is not in a supported version of Ubuntu (less likely)
<tgm4883> honiop: What version of Ubuntu is this?
<nicofrand> NOOBuntu what's the link between navigating and the md5sum ?
<honiop> tgm4883: 15.04
<NOOBuntu> I don't know how to move around, or how to locate the .iso to run the md5sum
<tgm4883> !eol | honiop
<ubottu> honiop: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<NOOBuntu> The help page i was trying to follow said to navigate to where the .iso is located
<tgm4883> honiop: Looks like it was the latter of the two options. You need to upgrade
<nicofrand> NOOBuntu well, if you are using windows, I can't help
<tgm4883> honiop: and soon. 15.04 hasn't received updates in around 3 years...
<NOOBuntu> im using ubuntu IN windows. still no
<NOOBuntu> ?
<nicofrand> NOOBuntu the ISO is where your browser put it… try opening the folder of the file you downloaded from your browser
<NOOBuntu> i know where it is within windows. I'm trying to access it using the ubuntu app within windows 10
<honiop> tgm4883: I can't upgrade now, can i fix it without having to upgrade ?
<NOOBuntu> that i just installed, etc
<tgm4883> honiop: Maybe? It would take a lot of trial and error, and that's assuming that old-releases even has packages for your version anymore
<nicofrand> NOOBuntu how did you install ubuntu in windows ?
<tgm4883> honiop: honestly, I'd probably just wipe and install fresh
<NOOBuntu> im just looking for a way to verify my download.
<NOOBuntu> well
<NOOBuntu> It's complicated. still over my head... but I installed a Windows 10 app
<tomreyn> !wsl | NOOBuntu
<ubottu> NOOBuntu: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<NOOBuntu> i had to open Windows PowerShell and then enable WSL (which I guess allows users to access bash for administrative purposes...?()
<NOOBuntu> ubottu yes
<honiop> tgm4883: what can i do to fix it should i remove third party repos ??
<NOOBuntu> oh that's a boit
<NOOBuntu> bot* also
<NOOBuntu> ah okay...
<tomreyn> NOOBuntu: it's a bot, which is trying to tell you we don't support WSL here, not on *this* channel.
<nicofrand> NOOBuntu I think if you downloaded the app, you don't have an ISO
<tgm4883> honiop: I've given you my recommendation, which is to reinstall. You could try disabling third party repos and switching to old-releases. What you can't do is get support for it here
<tgm4883> nicofrand: he has both
<tgm4883> NOOBuntu: Try the WSL specific channel, or use one of the hash checker apps for windows
<tomreyn> NOOBuntu: here's how to verify your download: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu
<NOOBuntu> tgm4883 thank you. if you can recommend any hash checker apps... or how to use them. I've tried a few and keep running into issues
<NOOBuntu> im in the ubuntu on windows room now
<tgm4883> tomreyn: that doesn't actually explain where the ISO is though
<tgm4883> NOOBuntu: I can't, as my Windows exists in a VM for work purposes
<NOOBuntu> that's fine. I appreciate your help nonetheless. I SHALL PERSIST\
<tgm4883> NOOBuntu: oh you know what, I have WSL installed in my VM
<tgm4883> NOOBuntu: You're C drive is at /mnt/c
<tgm4883> NOOBuntu: so you just need to drill down to the ISO from that point and md5sum it there
<tomreyn> tgm4883: that's right, but "i know where it is within windows", so NOOBuntu may use windows utilities to verify it.
<NOOBuntu> -bash: /mnt/c: Is a directory
<ioria> once certutil -hashfile   file.iso   , idk if still available
<tgm4883> tomreyn: that tutorial doesn't give any recommendations for windows apps...
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883: Also, we've directed NOOBuntu to the #ubuntu-on-windows channel... Let's not continue the support here as it isn't supported on this channel please
<NOOBuntu> how do I change directories
<tgm4883> NOOBuntu: correct
<NOOBuntu> pragmaticenigma there's nobody there.
<NOOBuntu> tgm4883 may I direct message you
<NOOBuntu> ill keep it short
<pragmaticenigma> PMs are not allowed NOOBuntu
<pragmaticenigma> #ubuntu-on-windows
<tgm4883> I'd argue that it is supported here, but I'll just join the other channel
<tomreyn> tgm4883: well there's a windows builds of the utilities discussed on this tutorial, but then it doesn't discuss where to get them and how to use them, so i guess you have a point.
<leftyfb> NOOBuntu: download your iso from ubuntu.com and you'll be fine. Use Windows to put it on a CD or USB and go to town.
<pippo> hello wold
<stalle> I got a Ubuntu machine but I don't know what to do with it but I want to do something with it. Any suggestions on what I can do with it?
<NOOBuntu> leftyfb i've been in here a couple days in a row because i ran into an issue after I DL'd it direct from the site.
<NOOBuntu> somsone told me it may have been corrupted during DL
<nicofrand> stalle everything ?
<NOOBuntu> and that I should checksum. so that's Y
<leftyfb> NOOBuntu: just download it again and try again
<leftyfb> stalle: use it like you would use a computer
<leftyfb> stalle: that's not really a support question. Feel free to go to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss
<stalle> 😁
<hanzo> hy
<hanzo> hay all
<hanzo> sorry newby
<stalle> hay hanzo
<stalle> I am newbe as well
<stalle> leftyfb & nicofrand, I want do something challenging and learn new things in the process. :)
<leftyfb> stalle: ok, you are free to have that discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<didiyeah> i have a question
<MonkeyDust> didiyeah  let's hear it, in one line
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | didiyeah
<ubottu> didiyeah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<didiyeah> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<didiyeah> ok
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> so many cliffhangers today
<stalle> MonkeyDust: lmao I was trying to remember that shows name but I couldn't remember what comes after Monkey
<zap0> Two_Dogs, just upgraded to BigBoobs  or whatever the B-name is..   lets hope that fixed it
<leftyfb> zap0: please don't
<ghi> hello what is the difference between software updater and sudo apt update?
<zap0> it has not :(
<zap0> ghi, one is a gui...
<leftyfb> ghi: one has a graphical interface, the other is command line
<ghi> so they are just the same
<MonkeyDust> ghi  yes
<zap0> one is stuck in the ideas of the 1970s..
<leftyfb> zap0: please don't
<leftyfb> zap0: do you need help with something?
<stalle> 1970s didn't even have Linux :D
<zap0> linux is just a kernel
<leftyfb> zap0: stalle: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<stalle> leftyfb: does any VM software support openbsd on Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> stalle: I don't know. You'd have to ask in #openbsd
<leftyfb> I don't see why it wouldn't work
<stalle> Ok I heard openbsd has bad support with VMs
<leftyfb> stalle: ok, feel free to discuss it in #openbsd
<zap0> just upgraded to BB, and it's noticable faster...  is that no-code  or likely caused by a clean out of old kruft that accumulates over time?
<zap0> new-code/
<ghi> I kknow this is not ubuntu topic but can I know how to check the checksum of the app the I installed on my android?
<leftyfb> ghi: try #android
<CounterPillow> sup. It looks like for me the default ubuntu config of ufw is blocking ipv6 neighbour stuff, which means that after a few minutes my Hetzner server usually loses ipv6 connectivity. Any idea how I'd start debugging this?
<blackflow> CounterPillow: allow icmpv6
<Cryptolock> Hi guys i have ubuntu server using smb for backup , the server has two hdd and want to have the smb ( store files on the second HDD).
<Cryptolock> when i install and configure the smba the output shows samba: /usr/sbin/samba /usr/lib/samba /etc/samba /usr/share/samba /usr/share/man/man7/samba.7.gz /usr/share/man/man8/samba.8.gz
<ioria> Cryptolock, what output ?
<CounterPillow> here's my ip6tables https://0x0.st/seWx.txt
<mitic> hi all, i am on xubuntu 16.04.4 LTS and after the Windows 10 Update ( dual boot ) i saw the Emergency Mode. After the journalctl -xb command I found out this Error: Failed to mount Xxx partiton (Which I set up to boot in fstab. After I comment out this line in fstab, I rebooted and saw an Error of not enough space. The command df -h shows 100 % full. How can I expand this Partition? Tnx
<compdoc> if you have 32bit 14.04, is there an upgrade path to 64bit 18.04? or do you have to wipe and reinstall?
<ioria> mitic, maybe you can free some space in /boot  (if boot is the issue); if you can't boot in recovery, you need a livecd
<jcdutton> compdoc, you can upgrade, but you would probably need to upgrade a release at a time and it will take a long time. Probably better to reinstall 64 bit.
<mitic> ioria, I booted succesfully up in xubuntu
<oerheks> compdoc, reinstall
<ioria> mitic, paste df -h
<oerheks> some claim it can be done, never seen ubuntu successfully upgrade to 64 bit
<CounterPillow> sorry for that ping timeout. As I said, Ubuntu default ufw config seems to block ipv6 neighbour stuff, here's my ip6tables https://0x0.st/seWx.txt and here's some ip -6 things https://0x0.st/seW3.txt
<leftyfb> CounterPillow: I have never seen Ubuntu come with any iptables rules enabled after a default install.
<CounterPillow> that's why I said the default ufw rules
<leftyfb> CounterPillow: I have never seen Ubuntu come with any ufw(which uses iptables) rules enabled after a default install.
<mitic> ioria, https://pastebin.com/HBM8ZDu7
<CounterPillow> leftyfb: that's why I said default config
<ioria> mitic,  it not /boot , its /  (root)
<CounterPillow> check /etc/ufw/before6.rules
<leftyfb> CounterPillow: ok, have you tried rebooting with ufw disabled and see if the issue still comes up?
<ioria> mitic,   paste  ls /boot anyways
<CounterPillow> I can just look at the input DROP count as I ping something and see the number rising to know it's the firewall
<CounterPillow> the line '[UFW BLOCK] IN=eno1 OUT= MAC= SRC=2a01:04f8:0202:6310:0000:0000:0000:0002 DST=ff15:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:efc0:988f LEN=186 TC=0 HOPLIMIT=1 FLOWLBL=234932' in the logs is also very indicative of it indeed being ufw
<ioria> CounterPillow, you can paste    sudo ufw status
<CounterPillow> https://0x0.st/seWI.txt
<FurretUber> How do I add a idea for a codename for Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> FurretUber: you don't. Mark Shuttleworth comes up with the names.
<mitic> ioria, https://pastebin.com/2srJn6jj
<FurretUber> :( is this a lie? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<mitic> ioria, so right?
<ioria> mitic,   there's no much to remove  there, yes
<leftyfb> FurretUber: so why did you ask the question if you already had an answer?
<oerheks> FurretUber, you can do a suggestion, maybe SABDFL chooses a name that is not in the list .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<ioria> mitic,   use ncdu  (if installed) to spot the the biggest files
<FurretUber> The problem is I can't edit the wiki, and there are 100 users waiting to be accepted, I'm doubtful I will ever be accepted at this rate
<mitic> ioria, it would be better to expand this partition. Better to resize it under windows first?
<leftyfb> FurretUber: I think #ubuntu-website might be able to help you with how to edit the wifi
<leftyfb> wiki*
<mitic> ioria, I remember you helped me months before with my network problem on my new HP Laptop. So Thank you very much!
<ioria> mitic,   no problem, yes, better under win
<ioria> mitic,   paste sudo parted -l
<mitic> ioria, https://pastebin.com/057JdaVc
<tomreyn> mitic: you can run "export LANG=C" to make applications output text in english language.
<mitic> ioria, in english https://pastebin.com/j4b2x1dn
<oerheks> 17 gb is pretty small for an ubuntu install
<oerheks> mitic, uh oh ... https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/8ke0vq/win10_spring_update_screwed_up_grub/
<oerheks> Win10 spring Update screwed up Grub.
<oerheks> fix = boot-repair
<oerheks> ioria ^^
<sseann> Can anyone tell me what the equivalent 'apt-get -y upgrade' is for 'apt upgrade'? 'apt -y upgrade' does not skip the Y/N prompt. Thanks
<mitic> oerheks, i booted succesfully in Xubuntu. fsck command stucked at "reached target swap"
<mitic> oerheks, when I tried to fix im recovery mode
<mitic> oerheks, can I run older version of ubuntu and fix with boot - repair? tnx :)
<oerheks> mitic, worth the try
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mitic> oerheks, ioria I will report, tnx
<oerheks> 2nd option, install it in a live ubuntu iso
<nacc> sseann: i'm not sure if there is one, tbh
<pragmaticenigma> sseann: "apt" is a wrapper that invokes the other "apt-*" tools. If you are attempting to automate, it is documented you should use the actual "apt-*" program and not use "apt"
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: apt isn't a wrapper.
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: apt is a completely different program.
<sseann> pragmaticenigma, thank you for that info. I was under the impression that we were supposed to only use 'apt' from now on.
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: you are correct that apt does warn you not to use it in scripts
<pragmaticenigma> nacc: thanks for the clarification (CC: sseann )
<matjam> man page of apt(8): The apt command is meant to be pleasant for end users and does not need to be backward compatible like apt-get(8).
<pragmaticenigma> !info apt-get bionic
<ubottu> Package apt-get does not exist in bionic
<pragmaticenigma> uhoh
<b-yeezi> pdftk was removed in bionic, which is one of my work horses. Good thing is the debs from 17.10 work just fine.
<markie--> im trying to download a torrent file to external HD using transmission, it works for a few secs then stops with an error, i think it is because the HD mounts up at the same time which prevents transmission dl to it, any ideas?
<matjam> pragmaticenigma: its in the apt package.
 * pragmaticenigma goes whew!
<tomreyn> markie--: is there anything in 'dmesg -T' output on this?
<pragmaticenigma> b-yeezi: appears it was dropped from the repos in 18.04... would ghostscript be an acceptable stand in?
<tomreyn> markie--: also, what Is the error?
<pragmaticenigma> markie--: Does transmission have the ability to specify a "leeching" and "seeding" folder? (or downloading and completed)
<markie--> tomreyn: transmission gives me a permission denied error
<tomreyn> markie--: well then we probably have no reason not to believe it lacks permission.
<tomreyn> markie--: how do you mount the partitions on the external drive, is the user running transmission able to write to it?
<markie--> tomreyn: yes, it kind of works for a moment, download a little bit, even shows the parts of the torrent/folder on HD, but then stops due to permission error
<markie--> i think it auto mounts
<tomreyn> markie--: use the "mount" command and paste the line about the file system mounted form the external drive. also run "ps awx | grep transmission" and post the user (first column) running transmission
<pragmaticenigma> markie--: can you write a regular file to the external harddrive?
<tomreyn> markie--: chances are transmission never actually stores anything to the file system on the external disk but just caches the download, and once it tries to write it fails.
<pragmaticenigma> had the same line of thinking tomreyn
<tomreyn> ;-)
<markie--> pragmaticenigma: yes i can write a text file to it. i think the hd automounts at the same time during dl and brings a conflict?
<pragmaticenigma> markie--: once a drive is mounted, it's mounted... what do you mean "automounts"
<markie--> pragmaticenigma: if you plug it in then that little box comes up asking if you want to explore the hd, that happens again when transmission starts to write to it
<pragmaticenigma> markie--: is the drive entering a sleep state?
<pragmaticenigma> or standby
<markie--> pragmaticenigma: maybe?
<Jordan_U> markie--: If you want a volume to always be available for applications to write to then you should add it to your /etc/fstab so that it gets mounted automatically at boot.
<Jordan_U> !fstab | markie--
<ubottu> markie--: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<pragmaticenigma> Jordan_U: that makes sense if the drive is intended to stay with the machine. It may not help with the issue the drive isn't available when an application goes to write to the drive
<markie--> ok, maybe it's a transmission issue. should i try a different client
<pragmaticenigma> markie--: I don't believe a change in client will make a difference... If the drive has a status light, usually steady means the drive is online, blinking is standby... does that happen?
<markie--> pragmaticenigma: ahh the status light goes off after awhile
<pragmaticenigma> markie--: so the issue is the drive is entering a lower power state to conserve energy. You will need to look up the documentation on the drive to see if there is a way to turn that feature off. It may require Windows to do so
<markie--> omg
<pragmaticenigma> markie--: it is possible mounting the drive with fstab might prevent that, but I have my doubts
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: markie--: windows? hdparm won't suffice?
<markie--> yea, the light comes on during plug in, then after a whle it flashes then goes off
<mancman3> markie--: is it a PSU issue ?
<markie--> shouldn't it just stay on when it's being written to though
<texla> Ubuntu 16.04>unity Want to move file from /home/ray/Documents...to 47 gb volume need how to!!
<ioria> mitic,   sy, was requested elsewhere ; how you going ?
<nacc> texla: is your 47gb volume mounted? just use nautilus and drag and drop?
<markie--> i plugged in the laptop charger
<markie--> let see
<texla> nacc Thanks for the info
<mancman3> oh a laptop!
<pragmaticenigma> markie--: It's possible it has a short timeout... also, is it being powered by it's own power source or from the USB?
<markie--> YES! GOT IT
<markie--> ok had to leave mounted window open for transmission recognize it and had to plug charger in
<markie--> usb powered, it;s on a lenovo ideapad
<markie--> hd is a toshiba 1tb
<pragmaticenigma> markie--: The USB port isn't providing enough power to sustain that harddrive. Or the laptop in an effort to concerve battery power is shutting off power feed to the USB device
<mancman3> ^
<markie--> pragmaticenigma: yup
<markie--> damn it
<markie--> it happened again with an input /output error
<markie--> status light is still on
<ioria> markie--, dmesg | tail
<pragmaticenigma> markie--: and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<markie--> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M6fytNcSdP/
<ioria> markie--,  the disk is partitioned ?
<markie--> no?
<ioria> markie--,  uname -r
<markie--> the hd also went off again even though charger is in
<ioria> markie--,  what is you kernel ? uname -r
<markie--> 4.15.0-20-generic
<ioria> markie--,  do you have a double-usb cable , by any chances?
<markie--> nope
<MyStartx> [n0mad],
<ioria> markie--,  well, i'd plug it in another pc, to test the functionality
<markie--> it works on my pc. what ill try is dling a big file to desktop and mv it over to hd and see if it works
<mancman3> markie--: u have said for the past half hour it keeps powering off!!!
<ioria> markie--,  so, it's mounted ?
<mancman3> markie--: and how are u gonna move a file to a raw drive, as again u said it hasn't been partitioned so it isn't formatted either
<ioria> markie--,  you can check (and paste) ' mount '
<markie--> this sucks
<mine> hello, how can I purge a snap's data?
<ioria> mine, i don't use snap , but you remove them  (not purge) ; they are contained
<mine> that doesn't remove their data
<mine> if i reinstall it retains the data
<mine> I want to remove the data
<popeycore> mine: which snap?
<mine> bitwarden
<popeycore> if you remove a snap, the data (if in home/user/snap/snapname) the data is removed
<mine> sure, but it reappears when I install the snap again. I'm still logged in with bitwarden even if I have removed it
<popeycore> yup, if you snap remove bitwarden, the directory is gone
<popeycore> interesting
<mine> and I'm having an issue with launching it through the shortcut
<mine> I get an error message
<mine> but if I click the executable in /snap/bitwarden/4/app it launches
<popeycore> i'd file an issue against the upstream github repo
<popeycore> ah, dont do that
<popeycore> you're launching it outside confinement
<mine> I see
<popeycore> which will write to your home directory
<popeycore> and thats why the data is being kept
<Ascavasaion> I have done a sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade && sudo apt autoremove and then I did a sudo do-release-upgrade... it says that there is no release found.  lsb_release -a gives "Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS"... I am confused.
<mine> so I have to delete the files that have been written to /home?
<popeycore> yeah
<popeycore> normally you dont have to
<mine> I will look into it
<popeycore> Ascavasaion: we don't make LTS to LTS upgrades enabled until the .1 release, so 18.04.1 in July
<popeycore> Ascavasaion: but you can force the upgrade if you want
<popeycore> !upgrades
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ascavasaion> popeycore: sudo d-
<Ascavasaion> popeycore: sudo do-release-upgrade -d works... should I continue?
<popeycore> Ascavasaion: yes, if you want to upgrade, that will work
<Ascavasaion> thank you popeycore
<popeycore> no problemo
<mine> ok, so I moved the folder /home/snap/bitwarden to the trash, but it reappeared when I install the snap... am I not supposed to launch snaps through the terminal either?
<popeycore> hang on.
<popeycore> when you launch the snap, the /home/foo/snap/bitwarden directory will be created, this is normal
<popeycore> you can launch the app 3 ways
<popeycore> 1) type bitwarden in the terminal
<popeycore> 2) type snap run bitwarden in the terminal
<popeycore> 3) launch it from the gui, clicking the icon
<popeycore> however you do that, you'll end up with a bitwarden folder under home/foo/snap and that's normal
<popeycore> what's the goal mine ?
<mine> here's the error message I'm getting
<mine> https://github.com/bitwarden/desktop/issues/89
<mine> I'm not sure if it's a bitwarden issue or a snap issue
<mine> other snaps are working just fine
<mine> the goal is for it to launch via terminal or the shortcut
<popeycore> odd, bitwarden launches fine here on 18.04
<mine> yeah, it did for me too, but then it suddenly stopped
<tomreyn> markie--: did you solve this, yet? since i may have a solution about the disk going to atandby (if you really think it does)
<mine> I'm using some gnome extensions and themes, but that shouldn't effect it...? I'm just thinking about the gtk errors it gives
<popeycore> those arent errors, most apps give that
<markie--> tomreyn: im mving a big file over to it now and it's staying on
<mine> I see
<popeycore> mine: i suspect that because you ran it outside of confinement, you have a ~/.config/Bitwarden ?
<tomreyn> markie--: that's not ananswer to the question i asked, though.
<mine> I ran it outside of confinement after this issue though, not before
<mine> but I will check
<popeycore> sure, there's two issues here
<popeycore> 1) why it doesn't launch, and 2) why data is retained on uninstall
<mine> yes, I do have a .config/bitwarden
<mine> should I delete that?
<popeycore> if you want to start from scratch, sure
<mine> ok, thanks
<popeycore> np
<markie--> tomreyn: it failed
<tomreyn> markie--: what failed?
<markie--> tomreyn: the file move
<markie--> tomreyn: the mount box thing came up
<tomreyn> markie--: okay, so it's not an issue about going to sleep, then the solution i had in mind wont help you
<mine> hmm, I still get the error
<mine> what about: # Fatal error in ../../v8/src/snapshot/snapshot.h, line 28# Check failed: IsSane(). ?
<tomreyn> markie--: it's probbaly a communication issue due to a broken cable, connector or drive.
<popeycore> mine: that doesnt look good, I'd update the github issue.
<popeycore> you're talking to the dev, he's the best person to debug it :)
<popeycore> feel free to ping me on the github issue if it turns out to be snap related, I'm popey on github
<mine> so it's positively a bitwarden issue, not a snap issue?
<mine> ok, thanks
<markie--> tomreyn: ok i just tried a different usb port and the transfer worked
<mine> is the correct way to delete these files to right click on the folder and remove to trash? Or are the left over files? is there a command I should use?
<ioria> mine you can use terminal ; if interested : https://github.com/bitwarden/desktop/issues/56
<downwardSpiral> I got a question
<markie--> tomreyn: ill try transmission again on this new usb port and see
<rivyn> I'm trying to file a couple package bugs and have created a Launchpad account which seems to let me browse existing bugs, but I don't see a link to create a new bug?
<downwardSpiral> how do i change my WM without changeing my DE
<rivyn> Where is the link to report a new bug?
<ioria> downwardSpiral,  wmctrl can do that
<leftyfb> !bug | rivyn
<ubottu> rivyn: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mine> ioria: looks like that particulary issue should have been fixed in 1.2.0? or is there anything I could do?
<rivyn> ubottu: I'm using ubuntu on servers, not my desktop
<ubottu> rivyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rivyn> @leftyfb
<ioria> mine sy, no idea
<rivyn> I have to use a UI from an Ubuntu desktop?  There is no web interface to file a bug in Ubuntu Server?
<rivyn> nevermind, I finally found it.
<mancman3> apport
<SlidingHorn> rivyn: reportbug
<rivyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<leftyfb> rivyn: it's better to file a big against a project than all of ubuntu
<leftyfb> rivyn: what's the issue?
<rivyn> the issues are with the fence-agents and pcs packages
<leftyfb> ok, then open up those projects on launchpad and click on "Report a bug"
<leftyfb> rivyn: also, the ubuntu-bug application works just fine on a server without a GUI
<markie--> tomreyn: ok it worked, must of been a dodgy usb port, maybe the 2.0/3.0 ting
<markie--> thing*
<stairmast0r> hey guys, weird question, but i need to figure out what this 732 MB (windows units) partition is on my drive, from windows
<stairmast0r> there's a 512 MB EFI partition, 732 MB unknown, and then the LUKS encrypted main partition
<leftyfb> stairmast0r: that's a ##windows question
<stairmast0r> wondering if it's safe to delete the 732 MB on this dual-boot work laptop before turning it in
<xamithan> Maybe you should ask the windows channel
<leftyfb> stairmast0r: since Ubuntu didn't put it there
<leftyfb> and you even said "from Windows"
<xamithan> It is probably some OEM recovery thing though
<stairmast0r> leftyfb: i need to figure out what it is while booted into windows, i mean
<leftyfb> stairmast0r: then again, that question has no business in #ubuntu
<stairmast0r> it's sandwiched between EFI and the main ubuntu partition. i installed windows on its own partition at the end of the disk
<leftyfb> stairmast0r: please go to ##windows for help with that. It's not related to Ubuntu in any way.
<stairmast0r> dude
<stairmast0r> i came here hoping someone familiar with ubuntu could identify it as a standard partition that's created during ubuntu installation, or not
<leftyfb> it's not
<stairmast0r> thank you
<leftyfb> oh, wait
<nacc> although if you're turning in a work laptop, why wouldn't you just shred the whole disk?
<leftyfb> I misread your warning
<nacc> why does it matter where it came from
<leftyfb> stairmast0r: Why not boot an Ubuntu USB/CD and see what's on the partition?
<tomreyn> it could be /boot, right?
<nacc> I feel like stairmast0r is not telling us something
<leftyfb> could be, but if he's asking, I doubt it
<nacc> they said this was a work machine that is being returned
<nacc> wipe the disk, why do you need any data on it?
<stairmast0r> nacc: they're specifically asking for it back intact, for some reason
<rymate1234> so on ubuntu, how do I make the boot not wait 5 minutes to raise the network interfaces
<nacc> stairmast0r: intact as to what?
<nacc> stairmast0r: it came as a dual boot?
<matjam> stairmast0r: its probably the windows rescue partition
<stairmast0r> however i haven't used ubuntu on it in quite a while, so i'm wiping that out before giving it back.
<nacc> stairmast0r: why not just reinstall windows on the whole disk like it was when you first got it?
<leftyfb> rymate1234: https://askubuntu.com/questions/773973/ubuntu-16-04-system-boot-waits-saying-raise-network-interfaces
<leftyfb> rymate1234: I searched google for "ubuntu network wait 5 minutes"
<stairmast0r> sigh
<rymate1234> maybe I should've tried that
<matjam> stairmast0r: guarantee you its not related to ubuntu.
<stairmast0r> alright well it's gone now
<stairmast0r> thanks for your help, whoever actually helped
<leftyfb> and this is why we do this :)
<matjam> bask in the glory of the thanks
<rymate1234> leftyfb, sorry for lacking common sense today, that worked, thanks!
<xirg> can sublime-text run on ubuntu server
<SlidingHorn> xirg: I mean, you'd have to install a GUI, etc, but I don't see why not
<xirg> o i mean without a gui
<leftyfb> xirg: sublime-text is a GUI application and has no business on a production server
<xirg> prob not, right?
<xirg> yea thats what i thought
<leftyfb> xirg: no, it's a GUI application
<SlidingHorn> xirg: it's a GUI application, so no
<leftyfb> use vi
<xirg> okie dokies
<SlidingHorn> jinx.
<xirg> lol
<wizwizwizwiz> how to i transfer files to/from my iphone?
<wizwizwizwiz> without rooting, that is
<glitchd> you can run an ftp server from your computer and transfer themn that way
<leftyfb> wizwizwizwiz: icloud.com or something like dropbox or google photos
<leftyfb> wizwizwizwiz: why do you need to?
<wizwizwizwiz> i need to transfer ssh keys
<wizwizwizwiz> there's no way in hell im putting my ssh keys on cloud services
<leftyfb> wizwizwizwiz: copy/paste
<glitchd> email them lol
<wizwizwizwiz> copy paste?
<leftyfb> wizwizwizwiz: email/text/dropbox/pushbullet the ssh key to your phone, copy it and paste it into the application
<glitchd> wizwizwizwiz, your phone isnt recognized when you plug it into the computer?
<leftyfb> glitchd: no, and it won't be. Especially not the way he's trying to do
<glitchd> leftyfb, why would the phone be recognized and mounted when plugged in via usb cable?
<glitchd> *wouldnt
<leftyfb> because iOS doesn't work like that
<matjam> iOS doesn't support browsing its filesystem
<glitchd> ...when i plug my iphone in, ip pops up on my desktop and i can open it
<glitchd> there were a few things in had to install to get that to happen tho
<glitchd> it didnt happen automatically
<pragmaticenigma> glitchd: please feel free to share :-) it may help out wizwizwizwiz's problem
<wizwizwizwiz> i also tried transferring photos back and forth from my phone over usb and had no luck
 * wizwizwizwiz is a moderately experienced linux user
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, well i dont use the iphone regularly, it just an mp3 player for my car
<wizwizwizwiz> glitchd: what'd you use?
<wizwizwizwiz> leftyfb: the stuff you are suggesting is ridiculously insecure
<wizwizwizwiz> leftyfb: i hope you don't do that for any professional work
<leftyfb> wizwizwizwiz: I've been doing it for years. Feel free to exploit it .
<wizwizwizwiz> sftp is a possibility
<glitchd> wizwizwizwiz, it was either thunar, or i installed itunes in a virtual w7 machine, i dont remember exactly, but i do know that my iphone is recognized and mounted when i plug it in to my laptop
<wizwizwizwiz> i find that vms and usb don't mix well usually
<leftyfb> glitchd: installing iTunes in VM is in no way the same as saying it "pops up on my desktop"
<leftyfb> in ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> wizwizwizwiz: Is it not possible to find a SSH client for iPhone that is able to generate it's own key pair that you can then transfer to the server??
<glitchd> leftyfb, no, its not.
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: it is
<leftyfb> terminus does it
<leftyfb> it also allows you to paste in your keys
<glitchd> leftyfb, it pops up as an icon on my xubuntu desktop when i plug it in.
<glitchd> leftyfb, without launching the vm
<glitchd> leftyfb, but like i said, i only use it for music, so i only use itunes with it and thats in the vm
<leftyfb> glitchd: I have my iphone mount in nautilus when I plug it in. "Contains digital photos" which is empty. You cannot do anything with it. You MIGHT be able to download pictures using Shotwell, but that by no means helps with copying an ssh key into an iOS application
<glitchd> leftyfb, true enough.
<leftyfb> pretty sure it's also read-only
<glitchd> leftyfb, im not by any means an iphone user, it was a 32gb iphone4 that was free and my car has iphone integration, thats the only reason i use it.
<jnewt> how do i scan long receipts?   my scanner is Fujitsu Scansnap iX500, OS is ubuntu 16.04, it cuts off at 1 page on linux, works fine on windows, but just realized simple scan doesn't adjust to the size, it's always expecting 8.5x11
<nacc> jnewt: it's up to your scanner to provide that data to simplescan
<nacc> jnewt: my scanner gives me several pages sizes (Im on 18.04, but it did this with a different scanner on 16.04 as well)
<nacc> jnewt: fujitsu also appears to provide a driver/app etc
<jnewt> nacc: my page size is set to automatic, but it doesn't actually adjust to whatever is scanned.   none of the pre-sets match what I have.
<jnewt> when i set to automatic in windows, it crops the pdf to the actual size of whatever is scanned.  I guess automatic means something else here?  (or it's just broken)
<stalle> How to export display through ssh on Ubuntu? It gives errors
<stalle> Do I need to give permissions to anything?
<j-em> Hello everyone - I am using nftables along with its nat capabilities and iptables_nat keeps getting loaded automatically on every boot which breaks my nftables config. What's the recommended way to permanently blacklist a module on Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<leftyfb> stalle: what do you mean export display?
<odroid> test
<tgm4883> j-em: have you tried https://askubuntu.com/questions/110341/how-to-blacklist-kernel-modules?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<leftyfb> odroid: failed
<leftyfb> j-em: https://askubuntu.com/questions/149629/how-do-i-prevent-iptables-from-loading-on-boot
<stalle> leftyfb: I want to use display of a remote server.
<Guest36017> i installed ubuntu to 3 different pc. dell n5110, dell xps 9350 and msi ms-16gc.  Dell n5110 is ok but dell xps and msi too slow everything is laggy games have fps drops. and i tried fedora 28. all computers are ok no lag and fast. what is your think about this problem
<leftyfb> j-em: found by searching google for "blacklist iptables module"
<leftyfb> Guest36017: video drivers
<leftyfb> stalle: what do you mean exactly>
<tgm4883> stalle: to back leftyfb up. I'm not entirely sure what your end goal is either
<stalle> Ok
<Guest36017> dell xps only intel graphic, msi nvidia 765m(driver installed)
<leftyfb> Guest36017: which version of ubuntu?
<Guest36017> leftyfb: 180.04
<stalle> leftyfb & tgm4883 https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12755/how-to-forward-x-over-ssh-to-run-graphics-applications-remotely
<leftyfb> stalle: nope. That does not explain what you are trying to do. What is your end goal?
<stalle> I tried that but got permission denied error
<stalle> 😐
<tgm4883> stalle: you'll need to post the error
<leftyfb> stalle: what is your end goal? You have a local machine and a remote machine. What do you want to happen?
<tgm4883> stalle: that works fine on a standard 18.04 install
<stalle> No, I have a remote server
<tgm4883> leftyfb: using that link, they have a remote host with graphical applications. They want to run the remote hosts graphical applications on the local host
<leftyfb> tgm4883: I get what the link is doing
<leftyfb> stalle: are you trying to run a GUI application running on a remote server to display on your local machine?
<j-em> tgm4883: I did try this, and this is not doing anything.
<j-em> lsmod still shows iptable_nat being loaded when I reboot.
<stalle> leftyfb: Yes
<leftyfb> j-em: did you try the link I gave you?
<leftyfb> stalle: ssh -X <remote machine> -t "firefox"
<stalle> tgm4883: I tried that on 16.04. Does it not work on 16.04?
<leftyfb> stalle: requirements: the remote machine needs to have the application you're trying to run along with the necessary xorg libraries installed
<leftyfb> tgm4883: not if you're running wayland
<leftyfb> you need to be running xorg
<tgm4883> leftyfb: well why would you want to use wayland ;)
<j-em> leftyfb: i'm already doing that on every boot
<leftyfb> wayland doesn't support X forwarding. Amongst a TON of others features (hint: not ready for prime-time)
<stalle> Yes, I tried xorg
<leftyfb> stalle: stick with xorg
<tgm4883> stalle: it's worked on all the versions I've ever tried it on going back to 7.10
<leftyfb> stalle: with xorg and ssh -X , what error are you getting?
<leftyfb> stalle: hint: paste errors with more than 1 line to paste.ubuntu.com
<stalle> I deleted the whole setup a while back. I need to set it up again.
<leftyfb> :/
<tgm4883> ...
<leftyfb> stalle: please don't ask for support for a "setup" you no longer than access to
<leftyfb> than/have*
<tgm4883> "Let me ask you a question I have no real way to troubleshoot"
<leftyfb> that said, gotta go
<stalle> sorry, it won't take long
<macro0> hi
<HJJHJH> pictures my sister in bikini -  https://volafile.org/r/jt77w9w8
<Outy> I tested Xubuntu 18.04 and I have a little BUG here: setting acceleration speeds in Mouse and Touchpad works for the touchpad but not for the trackpoint. It doesnt change speeds and its way too sensitive
<hany_> hi
<macro0> I have a trackpoint as well
<macro0> I am going to google it
<macro0> maybe you can download a fix
<Outy> macro0: would be nice =)
<macro0> have you tried anything related to something called udev rules?
<Outy> macro0: it works under 16.04 - i can change settings there and it will be set. but playing with speed settings for trackpoint in 18.04 does nothing
<Outy> macro0: no not changed anything with udev rules
<hany_> how many time to upgrade frrom 13 to 14
<hany_> 5 h
<tomreyn> hany_: 13 to 14 of what?
<hany_> ubunto stoudio
<hany_> this tack more time to upgrade
<hany_> i in step 3
<tomreyn> hany_: are you sure about these version numbers? the current ubuntu tudio release is 18.04, and i don't think there ever were "13" or "14".
<stalle> leftyfb & tgm4883: it is working now. I probably didn't do something right the last time.
<hany_> i in getting new packages
<tomreyn> hany_: you seem to be upgrading from some release which has been end of life for many years (13.xx where xx is either 04 or 10) to one which will be end of life very soon (14.04).
<tomreyn> hany_: if this is what you are doing then you'd better backup your data and install a current version.
<xamithan> An entire year is soon ?
<stalle> Are you sure that is a complete sentence?
<tomreyn> xamithan: you're right, it's almost another year of support for some of ubuntu 14.04 lts
<tgm4883> xamithan: generally with only a year of support left is when you would start planning your upgrade to the next version
<tgm4883> It's probably worth noting however that ubuntu studio 14.04 probably doesn't have 5 years of support
<stalle> Why?
<tomreyn> you can run ubuntu-support-status on a full ypatched system to find out about your support status
<tgm4883> Yea, Ubuntu Studio 14.04 is already out of support as well
<stalle> low number of users?
<tgm4883> stalle: because the creators of it only wanted to support it for X time and that time has passed
<xamithan> Because canonical doesn't support it
<stalle> I thought even number versions have 5 years of support
<SlidingHorn> Ubuntu Studio currently has a lack of manpower, which has necessitated a shorter support cycle for the time being.  We are working to remedy that in upcoming releases
<tgm4883> stalle: no, LTS releases of Ubuntu have 5 years of support. Flavors support length differs
<labh> hello
<stalle> I see
<labh> why window managers use so much CPU?
<labh> gnome, kde etc.
<tgm4883> stalle: that's true for all flavors. Even Kubuntu only offers 3 years support
<labh> is a curse...
<Outy> macro0: found anything ?
<hany_> fetching file 100 of 2294 at 30.6 kb/s  please kill me .
<tgm4883> hany_: one of the many reasons you should install an up to date version from scratch after backing up your data
<Outy> hany_: analoge modem ;o) ?
<nacc> labh: it depends on your system and usage.
<hany_> i in egypt
<labh> a window manager is design to help the user and protect the CPU
<labh> not the opposite
<hany_> internt old man
<tgm4883> labh: is there a support question in there or did you come here to complain?
<labh> i want to know why?
<tgm4883> labh: well you'll need to provide some details
<tgm4883> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<macro0> Outy, try changing the values in /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/speed
<tomreyn> hany_: if you're in north africa, there's https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.tn-archive2 - in case you're currently using mirror servers which are further away from you.
<macro0> to something like w /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/speed - - - - 255
<macro0> because I think in ubuntu it doesnt distinguish sensitivity from speed under the mouse& touchpad settings
<nacc> labh: in my experience, the window manager does not consume cpu excessively.
<macro0> and then you can run this apparently to enforce the command $ sudo systemd-tmpfiles --prefix=/sys --create
<nacc> labh: so, as tgm4883 said, you need to actually provide details instead of vague comments.
<Outy> macro0: thanks i'll have a look into it
<macro0> let me know
<macro0> I am about to install ubuntu later this evening on my x201
<macro0> which laptop do you have
<labh> iḿ using openbox with tint2 and conky
<Outy> macro0: X201 =9
<Outy> macro0: X201 =)
<labh> is the only efficient iǘe found
<labh> i' ve
<macro0> coincidence Outy
<nacc> labh: is it an older laptop, maybe a weaker graphics card?
<Edisto> is there a common problem on gpu crashing after 18.04 upgrade?
<labh> nacc: i5 8GB
<nacc> Edisto: upgrade from what?
<Edisto> 17.10
<Edisto> gnome
<nacc> Edisto: using nvidia?
<Edisto> amd
<Edisto> r9 fury
<nacc> Edisto: or what do you mean by 'gpu crashing' ?
<labh> nacc: intel hd4000
<Edisto> arifacts on screen then it goes in a loop of the startup prompts
<Outy> macro0: yeahh ^^  be aware: hdaps not working right now under 18.04, and trackpoint speed buggy
<nacc> Edisto: so you never get to the login screen?
<Edisto> no
<nacc> Edisto: I don't believe that is a 'common' experience. Anything obvious in your logs (I'd check /var/log/syslog at least)
<Outy> macro0: i have: /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0 and serio1  but no speed inside this folders
<Edisto> nacc: hmmm... trying to avoid reinstall. I can set to nomodeset then try to get in but after that what should I tinker with
<luxio> does anyone else think that when the "Show Applications" button is pressed (bottom left), the animation is laggy?
<luxio> (GNOME, 18.04)
<nacc> Edisto: you can't even get to a tty now? (ctrl+alt+f3)
<nacc> luxio: it's fine here
<Edisto> nacc: didn't try f3 but f2 loops back into f1 with the arifact crash
<luxio> is there a way to disable the animation
<nacc> Edisto: try any of them, don't just give up after the first one :)
<nacc> Edisto: s/any/all/
<nacc> Edisto: that is, in 18.04, i think tty1 is gdm, tty2 is the first user session and then tty3 and on are running normal gettys
<matjam> Edisto: are you using the binary driver?
<luxio> or at least speed it up? it takes about a second for that animation to complete which is too much when i just want to start an application
<Edisto> whatever driver comes default. I just freshly updated from 17.10
<nacc> luxio: probably with the appropriate tweak tool?
<luxio> oh, found it. gnome tweak tool > appearance > animations > off
<matjam> Edisto: give this a try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<luxio> feels much faster now
<matjam> Edisto: the instructions from section 5.1
<matjam> Edisto: thats a pretty new card, right?
<Edisto> matjam: yeah 2 years old
<nacc> luxio: cool
<victorsch> hey
<matjam> Edisto: It can take a while for the open source drivers to catch up, so I'd give the vendor's drivers a try
<matjam> Edisto: this is a desktop system right?
<matjam> of course, its an r9
<matjam> der
<macro0> Outy, http://nrvale0.github.io/posts/adjusting-thinkpad-trackpoint-sensitivity-on-ubuntu-1604-and-others/
<macro0> this is where i got the info from
<macro0> just incase you want to check it out
<matjam> Edisto: If you can't boot into a graphical desktop reliably to do the work, let me know
<Edisto> okie I'll be back one way or another on linux lol
<Edisto> rebooting =D
<matjam> Edisto: we'll get you working ;-)
<Outy> test
<matjam> Outy: success
<Outy> matjam: what success =) ?
<matjam> Outy: you tested
<Outy> matjam: yes you're right - ther was a big irc lag here on my side
<macro0> Outy, I read from another 18.04 user that you must have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<macro0> he writes "On my Thinkpad W520 I simply go System Manager/ Hardware/ HID??/ Mouse/ Advanced and select a different acceleration.
<macro0> 1x is like molasses, 10x is quite acceptable and 20 is the max."
<Outy> macro0: is that a path or program
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I have a problem with my keyboard
<Outy> macro0: found that website the info is on. reading it right niw
<macro0> yeah
<macro0> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/68226-ThinkPad-trackpoint-adjust-speed-and-sensitivity
<aLeSD> I am sp layout but when I press < button I get \
<macro0> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<aLeSD> if I show the keyboard layout it is right
<aLeSD> it happen only with that key
<Outy> macro0: found a very good way: synclient
<Outy> synclient - commandline utility to query and modify Synaptics driver options.
<macro0> do u have a link
<macro0> Outy,
<macro0> i am downloading it now
<Outy> macro0: synclient is already installed by default. but now i see i can only change values for the touchpad, not trackpoint
<macro0> oh
<macro0> Outy, so your trackpoint is still sensitive
<macro0> ?
<Edisto> suprisingly not even nomodeset worked. It just repeated in a loop turning black then back to the command prompt
<Outy> macro0: found this: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trackpoint/#Configure-Trackpoint
<Edisto> i'm guessing something is corrupted or conflicting
<matjam> Edisto: try "text"
<matjam> Edisto: maybe "nomodeset text"
<macro0> Outy, looks promising
<Outy> macro0: it is, its a gui for the settings you mentioned earlier... thank you =)
<Edisto> matjam: trying to figure out what I'm fixing if I get in through the prompt? I'm guessing I should just run ext2fsd and get all my stuff and reinstall
<macro0> Outy, wow a gui! I will be using this then
<macro0> Outy, thanks for sharing!
<Outy> i'll try it right now.. will logout / login
<matjam> Edisto: well maybe do a fresh install would rule out anything that got messed up in the upgrade
<matjam> Edisto: maybe boot from the install image for 18.04
<matjam> Edisto: that will tell you if there's any hardware issue, and then you can do the fsck from there and then backup your stuff, do a reinstall
<aLeSD> why the scroll lock is always on ?
<aLeSD> and I can't unset it ?
<Edisto> matjam: yeah... looks like I have no choice I can't see my files from windows using any program >.<
<Outy> macro0: had no effect in 16.04 i'll try it tomorrow on 18.04 - i'll go to bed now. see you macro0 - wish you good luck with 18.04 on your x201 (best laptop ever made) =)
<matjam> Edisto: well, boot off a usb stick, I think its the safest course
<luxio> I have a problem on 18.04. When I'm typing, half of the time it's smooth, but randomly it just freezes for about a half of a second. Anyone know why I'm experiencing this?
<tomreyn> luxio: no, but take a look at the output of "dmesg -T | tail" as well as "tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log" (or post it to a pastebin)
<tomreyn> luxio: is this on any program, or just some?
<luxio> http://termbin.com/cn9v
<luxio> tail: cannot open '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' for reading: No such file or directory
<luxio> tomreyn: I've noticed it on both HexChat and GNOME Terminal.
<tomreyn> luxio: take a look at all of dmesg - if it keeps spilling these lines many times per secondthen this can be why.
<luxio> wait a sec
<luxio> I think it happens when I press apostrophe?
<luxio> or question mark?
<tomreyn> i don't know. is this on wayland, since you don't have /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<luxio> xorg
<tomreyn> weird, then you should have the log.
<luxio> how do I double check?
<luxio> also yeah I'
<luxio> I've noticed that it freezes when pressing question mark or apostrophe
<tomreyn> is there ayn similar log? ls /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<luxio> no
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release is this?
<tomreyn> lsb_releas -ds
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds
<luxio> ubuntu@desktop:~/Downloads$ locate Xorg.0.log
<luxio>  /home/ubuntu/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<luxio> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> did you build X yourself?
<luxio> no
<tomreyn> hmm then i guess the log location must have changed in 18.04
<luxio> here's the xorg log: http://termbin.com/qwvl
<luxio> or the tail
<tomreyn> what about dmesg, does it keep adding those entries?
<luxio> yeah it does
<luxio> it also happens when I press comma
<luxio> so comma, question mark, apostrophe
<wtr300> hola, tengo un problema con tor, alguien me puede ayudar?
<tomreyn> did you install gnome-system-omonitor from a snap?
<luxio> !es | wtr300
<ubottu> wtr300: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wtr300> gracias
<luxio> tomreyn: I don't think I did
<tomreyn> is the system full ypatched?
<luxio> There's a "gnome-system-monitor" directory in ~/snap
<luxio> so it may be a snap
<tomreyn> yes it is, and it's installed by default, i just leaqrnt
<tomreyn> so, fully patched?
<luxio> not sure, how do I check?
<tomreyn> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<luxio> running that updated some packages
<tomreyn> such as?
<luxio> The following packages will be upgraded:
<luxio>   curl firefox firefox-locale-en gnome-initial-setup gnome-keyring
<luxio>   gnome-keyring-pkcs11 libcurl3-gnutls libcurl4 libpam-gnome-keyring
<luxio>   python3-software-properties snapd software-properties-common
<luxio>   software-properties-gtk
<tomreyn> okay, maybe the snapd patch fixes it
<luxio> should i reboot?
<tomreyn> logout + login may suffice, but rebooting would ensure we know
<luxio> ok. brb then
<tomreyn> ok
<luxio> pressing apostrophe, comma, question mark still lags
<luxio> period too
<luxio> and tick
<tomreyn> luxio: whats your hardware?
<tomreyn> are you saying this only happens on 18.04? did you try something else?
<tomreyn> and does it happen on a live cd?
<luxio> GTX 750Ti, Pentium G4560, SanDisk SSD
<luxio> haven't tried livecd or other versions
<tomreyn> from what i haerd there can be problems with nvidia on 18.04, also with X. i don't know the details, though.
<tomreyn> luxio: "glxinfo -B" would show you the current state of graphics acceleration
<tomreyn> (this is part of mesa-utils)
<luxio> http://termbin.com/j5bb
<angelgil> Hola.
<luxio> !es | angelgil
<ubottu> angelgil: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gartral> luxio: proprietary or nuevou? also did you upgrade or clean install?
<luxio> gartral: clean install
<luxio> i think nouveau
<luxio> OpenGL vendor string: nouveau
<luxio> OpenGL renderer string: NV117
<gartral> try the proprietary drivers
<luxio> ok how do I do that?
<gartral> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<luxio> ty
<luxio> "Usually you will see a notification and/or an icon in the top panel, reminding you that restricted drivers are available."
<luxio> "By clicking the icon you will be taken to a dialog where you can choose which version you want to install, choose the recommended driver. "
<luxio> I don't get that notification
<luxio> I think this article is outdated, that looks like Unity.
<tomreyn> luxio: click on the bottm left icon, then type "drivers" and click on the "software & updates" icon
<tomreyn> then on ther "additional drivers" tab
<luxio> ok I'm on proprietary drivers now
<luxio> same problem
<tomreyn> luxio: try some live cd's, maybe a different OS, to rule out it's the hardware.
<tomreyn> you can also post all of "dmesg" after a fresh boot.
<tomreyn> and consider upgrading the bios / uefi
<tomreyn> luxio: i'll have to leave it there, good luck.
<luxio> dmesg after fresh boot: http://termbin.com/zskp
<luxio> I tried a livecd. It happens on there.
<Two_Dogs> luxio: what problem?
<luxio> When I press comma, period, slash, apostrophe, or tilde (might be more), it lags for about half a second.
<Two_Dogs> luxio: on live same issue?
<luxio> yeah
<hpjchobbes> Is there a reason/configuration that the Ubuntu Software app wouldn't find a package when searching, but it's found using apt-get?
<Two_Dogs> luxio: your keyboard sucks
<luxio> i paid $115 for this keyboard
<Two_Dogs> get your money back luxio
<Two_Dogs> hpjchobbes: what package?
<hpjchobbes> kdbg
<Two_Dogs> hpjchobbes: that has long name?
<hpjchobbes> Not sure what you mean by long name?
<hpjchobbes> It's a graphical front end for the GNU Debugger
<luxio> Two_Dogs: I've found the problem. It's the "n-key rollover" switch on the keyboard.
<luxio> When it's toggled on, I get the problem.
<Two_Dogs> hpjchobbes: tried to search for 'graphical front end for the GNU Debugger'?
<Two_Dogs> luxio: dont do that any more
<Two_Dogs> hpjchobbes: perhaps the fancy software provider filters?
<hpjchobbes> Two_Dogs: I think that must be it. Nothing standing out to me, though. I guess I'll just stick with the terminal
<Two_Dogs> hpjchobbes: or synaptic gui, should see same results as cli
<hpjchobbes> Installed synaptic and it's able to find it
<RoadRunner> Pulse Audio doesn't detect the HDMI output on the video card
<RoadRunner> to be exact, detects it only intermittently if mirroring to tv
<RoadRunner> that's under Xubuntu 18.04; card PowerColor Radeon HD 5770
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: what graphics driver?
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: open source, the one installed by os
<RoadRunner> the full card "name": PowerColor PCS+ AX5770 1GBD5-PPG Radeon HD 5770
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: archwiki has wiki on amd/radeon hdmi audio
<RoadRunner> I was wondering if its a bug with Pulse Audio, Radeon driver or card's firmware? I guess you are saying its likely the open source Radeon driver?
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: don't suppose you have a link?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner archwiki amd/radeon hdmi audio https://git.io/vppVt
<lapaga> RoadRunner, do you have pavucontrol installed?
<RoadRunner> lapaga: don't even know what that is :)
<RoadRunner> lapaga: I take it is  not installed with the default 18.04 install?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: pavuvcontrol is the go to tool/app for pulseaudio config
<lapaga> sudo apt install pavucontrol
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner:    apt policy pavucontrol
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: to clarify, lapaga's command will install - mine was just to see if it was installed
<RoadRunner> give me a few mins to jump comps and try it
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: I am a slow reader, your link above is recommending this course of action, I presume?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: i dont know if archwiki mentions pavucontrol, arch gets more into the nuts and bolts, i would say having 'pavucontrol' is a good thing, i prefer it to any other method of controlling pulseaudio server
<RoadRunner> so this is a well known issue then?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: well known fact, radeon driver and hdmi audio dont play well
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: but pavu has been known to fix it?
<lapaga> RoadRunner, just install it and see...you have nothing to lose
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: not sure, i dont have amd to plink on, if i saw in pavucontrol a configuration profile specific to amd/amdgpu/radeon that would go a long way to fixing issue though
<RoadRunner> will do, thank you ;  just give some time to get it fugured out :)
#ubuntu 2018-05-19
<RoadRunner> on  that note, one other issue I am observing, is a video "stripe" that comes and goes esp under higher quality  video playback, is that also a "known issue/fact"?
<Edisto> whats the command for checking opencl version?
<Two_Dogs> now for my issue, i have had a ubuntu server like setup on 32bit for aprox 8yrs, i think its time to go 64bit, having a home partition that has been seeing 32bit processes for long time now should not make a diff from the user side if i move to 64bit, yes?
<RoadRunner> lapaga: SlidingHorn: Two_Dogs: so pavucontrol is installed: 3.0-4
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: was or is now?
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: was all along - I did nothing
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: bring it up, look for profile specific to amd/radeon output
<Two_Dogs> hdmi:3 is always a good choice
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: bring it up, look for profile in configuration panel specific to amd/radeon output
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: just found a pavucontrol.ini any idea where to look for more?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: no, configuration tab of pavucontrol is all gui, no cli
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: not sure where that would be...
<lapaga> applications?
<lapaga> RoadRunner, you might have two...sound and pulseaudio look at both
<RoadRunner_> Two Dogs: ahh, guys, does pavu stand for Pulse Audio Volume Control or is that something else/extra?
<lapaga> hold mouse over one or the other and click...not a big deal to check
<RoadRunner_> ok, I am having an embarasingly dumb moment... I've been there all along, just didn't realize there were more tabs hidden...  Found Config tab and the HDMI device...  checking now
<RoadRunner_> Two_Dogs: the best profile is 5.1 surroung?
<RoadRunner_> *surround
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner_: you have the hardware for 5.1 sound?
<RoadRunner_> vid cards feeds hdmi to the surround box which has 5.1
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner_: cool, then yeah, sounds like an excellent choice
<RoadRunner_> Two_Dogs: in Output Devices tab, clicking the "set as fallback" button will preserve the setting or is it lost whenever tv is turned off?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner_: fallback is last resort setting, if the tv is gonna be an on/off prospect then its not much of a fallback, my opinion
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner_: its all test and trial now, plink with it
<RoadRunner_> Two_Dogs: by that you mean that 18.04 is still a trial version?
<Two_Dogs> no
<RoadRunner_> Two_Dogs: after tv was turned off and back on the sound worked correctly but the "set as fallback" button got deselected; what is this button for then?
<Budgii> Does anyone here have Xubuntu? The only hold back I have from switching is the windows key does not open the 'start menu'
<Budgii> Is there a way around this?
<xamithan> You mean the super key ?
<SlidingHorn> Budgii: pretty sure this has been pointed out to you before:  Menu > Settings Manager > Keyboard > Application Shortcuts.  Fine xfce4-popup-whiskermenu
<SlidingHorn> s/fine/find
<SlidingHorn> (by default, it's Ctrl+Escape
<Budgii> SlidingHorn, actually no haha. we talked about my OS and you suggested Xubuntu :)
<Budgii> Also, thanks! that worked! I'll probably install it tomorrow. D:
<Budgii> :D
<xamithan> Btw that is the first search link on google.  You could use that next time.
<mitic_> Hi all, i would like to expand the root Partition. In windows I already decreased a Partition, so the unallocated space is before the root Partition. How can I extend it? Tnx! Xubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<leftyfb> mitic_: https://www.howtogeek.com/114503/how-to-resize-your-ubuntu-partitions/
<leftyfb> mitic_: found by searching for "ubuntu resize partition" on google
<leftyfb> every result on the first page answers your question
<mitic_> leftyfb, tnx, but i was not sure how to resize it if the free space is before the root partition. gn
<macro0> o
<auctus> how do i turn off the color emoji
<auctus> i dont like high-color graphics in a black and white document
<leftyfb> in what application?
<leftyfb> and what version of ubuntu?
<auctus> 18.04, every application, its like the system font or something, i thought there'd be a setting somewhere
<auctus> its in the terminals, in firefox, everywhere.
<leftyfb> https://www.howtogeek.com/350029/how-to-uninstall-emoji-on-ubuntu/
<leftyfb> found on google by searching for "ubuntu 18.04 disable emoji"
<auctus> i tried "ubuntu disable color emoji" and found nothing -- all the results are how to *enable* instead of *disable* for some reason, maybe the filter bubble
<auctus> when you remove the color emoji via that method, it changes to some old font that is missing half the emoji, hmm. I'll figure out how to fix that, too
<auctus> thanks leftyfb
<leftyfb> when you uninstall the package?
<auctus> leftyfb: yeah, whatever font replaces noto-color-emoji doesnt have the majority of recent emoji; i tried apt install fonts-noto but that didnt fix it, maybe i have to set that as the emoji font somewhere or something
<Draegon> I have read so many pages, I'm getting confused. I need to use a shell script to set 9 xsetwacom commands, either at bootup, or just before running Krita. I've seen examples of what the Shell Script should look like, but no idea where to put the script file.
<Draegon> Also, how, where, or when to call the shell script.
<leftyfb> Draegon: try /etc/rc.local
<auctus> wheni go to the characters thing, it says "not included in cantarell", i guess cantarell is the font set somewhere, cant find where though, it looks like 'ubuntu' is the font being used everywhere
<leftyfb> Draegon: you know "krita" isn't supported here correct?
<Two_Dogs> leftyfb: why would krita not be supported like any other app?
<leftyfb> sorry about that, I googled it and saw on their page only an appimage for it. I incorrectly assumed it wasn't in the repos but it is
<Draegon> I have spoken in #Krita, here, and in #DIGImend to try and get my tablet working. With the greateful help of Two_Dogs, have it working, but each place tried to set the commands on login don't work.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: you create a file in ~/bin with some name you remember, myscripts.sh for example
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: the first line of the file has the shabang thing and the lines below have all those commands you previously shared
<Draegon> OK.
<Draegon> Will that run automatically on bootup/login, or will I need to make a reference to it somewhere else?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon shabang script linux https://git.io/vppiJ
<Draegon> Thanks.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: you will need to via file manager set the file as 'executable' for the local user, no getting fancy with sudo
<Draegon> ok, that's easier.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: and lastly you would add the script as an executable from your desktops start-up apps
<leftyfb> Draegon: I would edit the .desktop file for krita, look at what command it's using to start krita, add that command to the end of your script. Run the script, verify it all works, then replace the command in the desktop file with the full path and name of your script
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: since you previously ran the commands from terminal after going into session without sudo i would imagine it would just work
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: that should make avail where ever those commands do to the whole session regardless of app opened
<leftyfb> Two_Dogs: oh, the "commands" are just ENV's?
<Two_Dogs> leftyfb: i guess they are sort of, but ran from some xsetsomething command line
<Two_Dogs> leftyfb: i am not really all that smart about tablet tweaks
<Draegon> I understand the make executable part, not sure about the add script as executable from desktops start-up apps
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: your desktop has a config area for apps you want started at login, typical name for them is 'start-up apps'
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: in that config area(gui) you add the script by name as something to also start on login
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: this is now desktop 101
<Two_Dogs> i have no idea what desktop you got Draegon
<Draegon> Krita is ran from a self contained .appimage file
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: this has nothing to do with krita
<leftyfb> Draegon: why are you using the appimage? It's part of the ubuntu repositories
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: krita is an app, krita app needs some settings on a tablet to function correctly, those settings are loaded via a script you have configured to auto start via the start-up apps config of your desktop
<leftyfb> Two_Dogs: he didn't configure to auto start
<leftyfb> he doesn't know how
<Two_Dogs> leftyfb: perhaps not yet, but we will get there
<Draegon> Sorry, I have dyslexia & autism, this is taking me time to figure out.
<Draegon> leftyfb: Krita in Ubuntu Software is older than the AppImage version
<leftyfb> :/
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: focus then
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: krita version issues are not part of my convo with you thus far, that is an install from some repo/ppa where krita version what ever you needed
<eraserpencil> with regards to bluetooth on 16.04, is there an alternative bluetooth manager? be it GUI or CLI tools
<Two_Dogs> eraserpencil: blueman?
<eraserpencil> will try that out! thanks!
<eraserpencil> is the default one bluez or gnome bluetooth
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: I'm working through your instructions above 1 by 1, so far I have this, does this look right for what I need?
<Draegon> https://gist.github.com/CelticDraegon/c3a542f44b50cf85040ea697848730af
<Draegon> I cannot find a .desktop, start-up apps, either as a folder, or file.
<Draegon> I do have a ~/.local/share ~/.config/ just cannot find any startup, bootup. The Desktop folder, ~/Desktop has no files in it. I am running Unity Desktop.
<alan1> Trying to connect to a smb share. nmblookup returns the correct address. pinging the IP works. pinging the hostname and nslookup don't. What might the problem be?
<li> ???
<Guest29173> someone here
<Guest29173> ?
<kumool> Guest29173, change your nick
<guiverc_d> Guest29173, No  (sorry couldn't help myself) - if you look there are 1000s of people here, if you have a support question please just ask it (ideally a single line, & be patient in waiting for a response)
<kumool> Guest29173, theres always people here, and if you're patient they might answer whatever you ask
<eraserpencil> On a server, why is it advisable to have a user for each service? For eg, a user for postgresql, a user for irc bouncing, a user for next cloud etc etc
<alan1> I can ping a LAN device by IP address but not by hostname. nmblookup {hostname} returns the device's IP. What's wrong?
<SaltyMcUrist> Hey guys. I think that Ubuntu has incorrectly identified my GPU (or lack there of). Searching online with my specific laptop renders Intel HD Graphics 4400 but this is the output from the terminal: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TPMbRb8Cck/
<SaltyMcUrist> Any ideas?
<SaltyMcUrist> The reason I'm even poking around with the drivers/hardware is that when I try to play certain games they crash immediately.
<SaltyMcUrist> Even games that don't require remotely intensive graphics processing.
<kumool> ?
<kumool> you mean the external gpu?
<SaltyMcUrist> kumool: GPU is probably the wrong term. I mean the integrated graphics. I don't see the word "Haskell" anywhere in the specifications of my laptop but it is the only thing that appears when I query the kernel.
<kumool> whats your laptop
<SaltyMcUrist> kumool: http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/inspiron-15-7547-laptop/manuals
<kumool> is it brand new?
<SaltyMcUrist> kumool: There is a PDF on that site that lists all technical specifications.
<SaltyMcUrist> kumool: No.
<kumool> i don't wanna download anything
<kumool> i see, it is intel hd graphics
<SaltyMcUrist> kumool: That's fair. The exact term on the PDF is "Intel HD Graphics 4400"
<baumy> running ubuntu xenial, where would i modify the command that starts Xorg? i've been looking at /etc/lightdm and nothing seems to stick
<baumy> i can see that `/usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -dpi 144 :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch` is what's running but don't know where that's setup
<SaltyMcUrist> kumool: But, as you can see from here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TPMbRb8Cck/ It states something along the lines of "haswell"
<kumool> yeah.. this sounds more like a linux kernel problem than an ubuntu one
<SaltyMcUrist> kumool: Darn. If I were to install the "correct" driver, does it automatically replace the old one?
<kumool> apparently setpci is the program you want apparently, never used it before so i'll try googling or you can try too
<kumool> it wont hurt
<kumool> the drivers are just installed, if the kernel wants to load it it will
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: yeap, put that file in ~/bin
<SaltyMcUrist> kumool: Where do I look at which driver is loaded?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: yeap, put that file in ~/bin , via file manager set the execute enable/flag
<kumool> baumy, startx is usually the one that starts Xorg
<baumy> i am trying to pass '-ardelay 200 -arinterval 14' to Xorg and can't find where to do it
<kumool> SaltyMcUrist, lsmod
<baumy> on an older ubuntu i had that in ~/.xserverrc, doesn't seem to work anymore
<baumy> think i found it here https://superuser.com/questions/935801/whenever-i-plug-in-another-keyboard-key-repeating-rate-is-reset-to-some-value
<baumy> looks like ubuntu doesn't use startx, just lets lightdm start the X server
<kumool> SaltyMcUrist, modinfo drm
<kumool> woops not thath
<baumy> /usr/sbin/lightdm --show-config shows lightdm reading my config but it isn't getting run =|
<baumy> i'm becoming convinced ubuntu is just buggy
<kumool> I will be leaving for another OS soon ;)
<baumy> i wish i could, work mandates ubuntu or something not-linux, which would be even worse
<kumool> i am leaving for something not linux
<kumool> its not that bad
<alan1> I can ping a LAN device by IP address but not by hostname. nmblookup {hostname} returns the device's IP correctly. What's wrong?
<SaltyMcUrist> kumool: After doing some poking around I think that I'm wrong about which driver is loaded..
<SaltyMcUrist> kumool: Meaning it is correct, and the issue I'm having is due to something else.
<Two_Dogs> kumool: giving up?
<kumool> Two_Dogs, ?
<Two_Dogs> kumool: on linux?
<Two_Dogs> kumool: why?
<kumool> oh absolutely, i'm only using it because i had an old disc to save this laptop
<Two_Dogs> kumool: yet here you are
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: File done. Took a while as couldn't get execute to work, sorted now. File is created/edited/execute permission added.
<kumool> Two_Dogs, mmm putting it shortly... i dislike its methodology?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: you are persistent :)
<Draegon> LOL, I want this to work.
<leftyfb> kumool: again, then why are you here?
<Draegon> I'm like a rottweiler with a bone.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: one sec, brb
<kumool> just an off the cuff comment, i do help when i can
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: the mexicans call it 'ganas', kudos so, wait one sec
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: Ok.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: the script what did you call it? be specific and where did you put it? yeah, we are doing this from scratch :)
<Two_Dogs> ganas :)
<Draegon> Two_Dogs: OK. mytablet.sc and it's location is ~/bin/
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: sc?
<SaltyMcUrist> Trying to play The Binding of Isaac, crashes immediately. Running it from the command line reveals https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2KRrY7P3YR/ Any ideas?
<Two_Dogs> fine
<Draegon> Oops, just a typo, it is actually mytablet.sh
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: copy/paste & execute via terminal> ls ~/bin/*.sh | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: lets try to be specific and accurate, its linux, unforgiving'
<cfhowlett> !steam | steam problem more than an ubuntu problem it seems, SaltyMcUrist
<ubottu> steam problem more than an ubuntu problem it seems, SaltyMcUrist: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Two_Dogs> for the lurkers, how do i check his file for executable flag?
<Two_Dogs> via cli?
<Two_Dogs> i dolphin
<guiverc> Two_Dogs, stat ?
<Two_Dogs> guiverc: no idea, how?
<Two_Dogs> he aint proved the thing exists yet
<Two_Dogs> i want to see the thing first
<guiverc> (i haven't been watching; i just saw your last line - check file is executable - i use stat to read stats for file)  stat wanted-file
<Two_Dogs> guiverc: hes got a txt file, needs to execute as script(bash)
<Two_Dogs> god i love linux :)
<Two_Dogs> guiverc: this is all about making some tablet talk to krita with all the bells ans whistles
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: ????
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: copy/paste & execute via terminal> ls ~/bin/*.sh | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<guiverc> sorry I don't understand...
<Two_Dogs> guiverc: hes got a txt file that should be sh/bash executable
<Draegon> http://termbin.com/9jk5 and the location is /bin/ not ~/bin/
<guiverc> Two_Dogs, so chmod (change file mods +x)
<baumy> it seems like ubuntu simply does not read or respect /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<baumy> does anybody know why?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: why is that file on system side, was there a specific reason?
<alan1> I can ping a LAN device by IP address but not by hostname. nmblookup {hostname} returns the device's IP correctly. What's wrong?
<Two_Dogs> guiverc: thnks
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: meaning i expected the file in your userspace
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: if there was some wiki reason to run the script as root/system then ok
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: you want as much as possible to not allow root/system to be involved
<AKKI07011992> hey
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: ?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: i dont know is fine
<Draegon> In the ~/ there is no /bin/ location. There is a .config I don't know if that helps?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: create folder ~/bin
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: place file in ~/bin without involving 'sudo/root/su'
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: the thing is you dont want the tablet talking  root/system if possible, and you said you ran the commands from terminal without sudo/su , yes?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: the thing is you dont want the tablet talking  root/system if possible, and you said you ran the commands from terminal without sudo/su , yes?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: thAT is a yes/no question
<Draegon> Done, file & folder created. Yes
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: in ~/bin/ yes?
<Draegon> Yes
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: copy/paste & execute via terminal> ls ~/bin/*.sh | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Draegon> Execute Permissions granted
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: yes
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: you did not know linux would be this much fun/?
<Draegon> It's a LOT of fun. ;-)
<Draegon> http://termbin.com/o6t2
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: copy/paste & execute via terminal> cat ~/bin/mytablet.sh | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Draegon> http://termbin.com/jush
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: good
<Draegon> Do you want me to remove the one from /bin/ ?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: you could
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: ok, via file-manager did you set the file in ~/bin/your-script as executable?
<Two_Dogs> the right answer is 'yes'
<Draegon> Done
<Draegon> Yes
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: good,
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: what desktop? i am on https://git.io/vpp1B so things get confusing
<Ascavasaion> I have a user account on my server that I use for outsiders to use it without sudo privileges.  I have a sudo account and was wondering how I could view that password as I have forgotten it.  changing it would mean having to change it b on all computers and media players that use it.
<Two_Dogs> KDE Plasma <--me Draegon , and you are using what?
<Draegon> Unity Desktop, and Kernel is 4. something,
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: unity has some start up app config
<Draegon> kernel 4.4.0-124-generic and amd 64-bit
<Two_Dogs> i can google it
<Draegon> ok
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: nevermind the kernel
<Two_Dogs> b0t how to start-up app in unity https://git.io/vpp12
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: ^^
<Draegon> checking link, 1 min
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: my god it seems unity is a really horrible desktop
<Draegon> It is a bit chunky
<Two_Dogs> chunky
<Two_Dogs> yeah]
<Draegon> I've heard that 18.04 is supposed to have dropped Unity in favour of going back to Gnome.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: indeed
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: dont make me learn unity
<Two_Dogs> b0t how to start app in unity https://git.io/vpp1o
<cfhowlett> unity has been dropped from official ubuntu.   no need to use it or learn it.
<Draegon> LOL. All I need is a temporary fix, as soon as I can afford to build my new computer, I'll try out Ubuntu 18.04 or if its' out by then, 18.04.1
<cfhowlett> fix?  sudo apt install xfce4       logout, select xfce session, login.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: the fix is 'your script needs to auto start via unity on login
<Draegon> Ok
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: cfhowlett had a good thought, a real desktop
<cfhowlett> or lxde or gnome or plasma ...
<Draegon> cfhowlett: I have some programs already installed. Would I need to reinstall or ? to use the programs if I install another desktop?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: i am trying to help, i do want you to get over this, i am clueless to 'unity' though'
<Two_Dogs> where in unity does one add to auto-start?
<cfhowlett> Draegon, my suggestion installs an alternate desktop environment only.  all apps reamin
<cfhowlett> *remain*
<Draegon> I've never tried any other desktop other than the default Unity that came with Ubuntu.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: what cfhowlett said
<Draegon> OK, any preference to either of those you just mentioned ?
<cfhowlett> Draegon, you were'nt born knowing unity.  easy enough to figure things out
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: mate?
<Draegon> ok.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: dont forget, unity is not all the desktop out there
<cfhowlett> !desktop | Draegon
<ubottu> Draegon: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Two_Dogs> cinnamon is really nice Draegon
<Draegon> Yeah. I'm look at google a min for the diff versions u mentioned
<Two_Dogs> and it has 'start up aPPS'
<Two_Dogs> the hardest thing about linux is getting set on a desktop, you have to get used to desktop, know it,  like inside out, then you go from there
<Draegon> Is it possible to run multiple desktops ?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: indeed is
<Draegon> I like the Cinnamon, and XFCE looks nice
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: worse case? see multiple apps in menu
<cfhowlett> Y not BOTH!?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: cool, get on cinnamon
<guiverc> Draegon, you can have multiple loaded/installed, but only a single DEsktop can be running at the same time (i have ubuntu, with xfce, mate installed - xfce running) - you can use apps of multiple DEs at the same time though
<cfhowlett> Draegon, bit of advice: install the DE NOT the entire *buntu-desktop
<Draegon> cfhowlett: How do I do that then, say for the moment for cinnamon?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: install 'cinnamon' the desktop, i am not sure what the meta package is in ubuntu, i use it in opensuse, a very nice desktop
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo aptitude install -sy cinnamon | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: a simulation, i know what to expect in cinn deps wise
<cfhowlett> drop the sudo
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude install -sy cinnamon | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: do last shown here
<Draegon> ok.
<Two_Dogs> brb
<Draegon> Sorry, was checking out some booty desktop wallapers that were shown in Cinnamon desktop search, lol.
<Draegon> says not currently installed, aptitude, so just do the install of that & then do the last command again?
<cfhowlett> apt install -sy cinnamon should also fly
<mas_bro_2> hallo
<Draegon> Ok, installed
<cfhowlett> errrr, not if you executed the ***simualation***
<cfhowlett> i.e. install -s ...
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: the point of the sausage making is to get you into a common known desktop
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: like cinnamon
<Two_Dogs> and for added bonus Draegon you got cfhowlett giving a 'hoot'
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: this is the time to heed
<Draegon> OK, that's cool.
 * cfhowlett things "whoot!" not "hoot!"
<Two_Dogs> yeah, whoot
<Two_Dogs> mis mistake
<Two_Dogs> cfhowlett: he needs some script to run so his krita has the foo to play nice
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: yoy best have the right krita
<cfhowlett> OK, but I understood his unity DE was unstable?
<Two_Dogs> i dont know unit
<Two_Dogs> unity
<Two_Dogs> what so ever
<Draegon> I ran that previous line, sudo with -s instead of -sy so does that mean it's now installed?
<cfhowlett> that's where I entered the thread and suggested he install an alternate, functional D#
<Two_Dogs> if he can do a auto-start of script then all is good
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: why sudo?
<cfhowlett> Draegon, no. -s means simulated.  in fact the first line of of output should tell you that
<cfhowlett> Draegon, line 1          https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p87fkrmgnB/
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: dont fucking 'sudo' unless you see it spelled out
<Draegon> ok.
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: excuse me
<cfhowlett> sir, I need you to back away from the keyboard and take a breath ...
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: your script is gonna run in userspace, sudo wont be playing
<Two_Dogs> aye
<Two_Dogs> 10-10
<Two_Dogs> cfhowlett: go!
<cfhowlett> Draegon, does your output show any errors?
<Draegon> Ok, I just scrolled back, that "Note:" is not in the output
<Draegon> I don't think so, gonna check
<cfhowlett> apt install -sy cinnamon | pastebinit
<Two_Dogs> i prefer aptitude
<Two_Dogs> its a more muscular apt
<cfhowlett> not installed by default.  trying to keep it simple here
<Two_Dogs> cfhowlett: cool
<Two_Dogs> does apt resolve?
<Draegon> No errors that I can see. just about to run that next command
<cfhowlett> Draegon, and paste the url it returns!
<Two_Dogs> i found aptitude resolving issue 'by mistake', i saw it working, i aint used anything else since in apt/deb
<kumool> leftyfb, but you are correct, will not join again :)
<Draegon> no go
<cfhowlett> Draegon, details?
<Draegon> apt install -sy cinnamon | pastebinit
<Draegon> apt install -sy cinnamon | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> what error?
<Draegon> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Draegon> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Draegon> That is all it said
<cfhowlett> grr.  OK, try it with nc
<Two_Dogs> cfhowlett: let me, pls
<cfhowlett> go for it!
 * cfhowlett goes into lurk mode
<Flannel> Can we please not recommend -y, even with -s?
<Two_Dogs> Draegon: copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude install -sy cinnamon | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> into 10-10
<Two_Dogs> ubuntu makes trouble shoot difficult
<Draegon> you want me to install aptitude, not currently installed?
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: -sy is like a default 'wha does it take to do what ever'
<Two_Dogs> you can of course be specific
<Flannel> Draegon: Replace that with apt instead of aptitude
<Two_Dogs> with ppa i dont know how you guys do it on ubuntu, its difficult
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: yes, but you're running the risk of people starting to use -y once doing things for real, which is just playing with fire.
<Draegon> http://termbin.com/ahj9
<Draegon> It also had a warning just before outputting the termbin URL, "WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts."
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: i dont use sudo/su, i dont ask for it and i ask for a sim, there are the smart guys, they gewt to reboot and reinstall, worse case, and i dont make it the worse case, i am playing with a OG. thats fun too
<Two_Dogs> they know stuff!!
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: Just please stop using it, thanks.
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: using which process?
<Two_Dogs> i want to be ok here
<Two_Dogs> thnks
<cfhowlett> don't recommend -y       as it may cause newer users to create more problems than they solve.
<Flannel> Draegon: I'm not sure why we were having you simulate that, but it looks like you're not going to run into any issues installing it.
<Two_Dogs> cfhowlett: you need -y in the aptitude -s thing, you cant see the damm options
<cfhowlett> ah.  OK.  didn't know that as I use apt
<Two_Dogs> without seeing the options in a trouble shoot, how do you know to resolve a aptitude issue?
<Two_Dogs> i dont apt, its a script, odd aint it?
<Two_Dogs> go forward and aptitude
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: Just use apt-get (or apt, if you're so inclined) instead, and problem solved, no need for -y.
<Two_Dogs> xkuse the loudness
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: i aint gonna do apt-get, i aptidude on deb
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: I'm happy for you.  But most people don't have aptitude installed, so you're probably going to have issues with that.
<Two_Dogs> i feel a certain cozynes about it
<Flannel> Draegon: Sorry, was there a specific concern about you installing cinnamon successfully?
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: ubuntu dont aptitude by default?
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: Correct.  Hasn't in a few years.
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: i have creeds, got the ubuntu server doing dnsmasq for me since 2008?
<Draegon> Not sure, I just followed the lines, which were obviously simulation
<Flannel> Draegon: Alright.  So, sounds like you're all set to do `sudo apt-get install cinnamon`
<Two_Dogs> that should count for something, btw, thats 24/7
<Two_Dogs> yeah fucker, 24/7 doing the dnsmasq, ubuntu 32bit server
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: No one implied you don't know what you're talking about.  But aptitude is going to get weird looks when commands don't work, and including -y in your commands is running a risk of people using it for real.
<Two_Dogs> sorry
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: Also, please mind the language.
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: ok
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: aptitude was what i saw working the best with apt
<Two_Dogs> i like aptitude
<Two_Dogs> it can do anything any of the others can
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: You can continue to use it, but if you try and help people here through it's use, you're going to cause plenty of confusion (and hurt your credibility) when the commands you're asking them to follow along with give them errors.
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: apt <- works?
<Draegon> I can't find any errors in the output, and seems to have installed nicely.
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: For the same reason we don't walk people through vim when we want them to edit a file with a terminal.  We use nano, because it's much less foreign (even if less powerful).
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: i dont vim
<Two_Dogs> i dont vi
<cfhowlett> Draegon, great!  now: logout, click on the gear icon, select cinnamon session and login
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: It was just an example.
<Two_Dogs> fucken heathen method
<Flannel> cfhowlett: thanks.
<cfhowlett> !langauge | Two_Dogs
<ubottu> Two_Dogs: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: Language.
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: sorry
<Two_Dogs> i am wanting to be liked
<Two_Dogs> regardless of mints opinion
<Draegon> Ok, back shortly. P.S. I am grateful for you all helping me, I know I've been annoying.
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: The best way to support people here is down the "well-trodden path" for the majority of topics.  We don't set a root password, etc, etc. Because it makes them less likely to have non-standard configurations which can cause confusion later (like the next time they come asking for help).
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: if the display service goes down does networking service not start?
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: I'm not sure what you're referring to.
<meta-434> anyone good with disk troubleshooting here? I just want to nuke this drive but running in to so many problems
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: got it, default is good, i mean if the display dies, does networking die too, you know via systemd
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: I don't use systemd, so I have no idea.  Sorry.
<Two_Dogs> i never saw the wall between networking service on ubuntu(deb) and display service
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: ubuntu does use systemd
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: you need to know their method
<Two_Dogs> foss demands it
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: When a topic comes up that I know nothing about, I just stay out of it.
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: aye, i dont do crypto disk
<Two_Dogs> patitition i mean
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: i want to help
<Two_Dogs> i saw the mint method
<guiverc> meta-434, re; trouble with a drive; check its SMART (self monitor... or `smartctl`) data first is my suggestion...  (sorry i'm no expert though)
<Two_Dogs> i am a desktop user
<cfhowlett> Two_Dogs, why do you keep mentioning  mint in the ubuntu channel?
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Two_Dogs> cfhowlett: my bad, i stop now
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: I'm not sure where this is meandering to, but I think you should probably take this to #ubuntu-offtopic.  #ubuntu for support (which, I think you may have a support question), but then #ubuntu-offtopic for everything else
<ducasse> meta-434: better just ask your question, see if someone can help
<meta-434> fair enough
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: ok, aptitude is bad
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: Not bad, just not default.
<Two_Dogs> ok
<Two_Dogs> so not bad?
<Two_Dogs> i refuse to apt
<Two_Dogs> its a fucking script
<Two_Dogs> sorry
<Two_Dogs> community service
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: use apt-get, not apt.  That's not a script, you feel better?
<cfhowlett> trolling the profanity after mulitple warnings?  Troll susupected.  added to /ignore
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: i wont use apt-getr
<Two_Dogs> s/tr/t
<Two_Dogs> its evil
<Beef_wgtn> Two_Dogs: why you getting so hot about apt-get?
<Beef_wgtn> I always found it easy!
<Two_Dogs> Beef_wgtn: i am not, i  dont understand apt-get
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: Please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Two_Dogs> i dont use it
<Two_Dogs> its like windows, i dont win10
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: aye
<Beef_wgtn> lol
<DrManhattan> Crack rocks?
<meta-434> how do i deal with zero-length partition issues when trying to make a disk functional again?
<Flannel> meta-434: If you just blow away all the partitions and start from scratch, whatever was on there before shouldn't cause problems.
<meta-434> like just write zeros over everything?
<NOOBuntu> I GOT IT INSTALLED!!! in case anyone recognizes my nick from the last couple days
<Two_Dogs> NOOBuntu: cool
<NOOBuntu> which channel should I use for general linux OS questions?
<NOOBuntu> Two_Dogs SO cool. I was having the worst time.
<Two_Dogs> NOOBuntu: wait one
<NOOBuntu> k
<Two_Dogs> NOOBuntu: stop doing that
<NOOBuntu> Having the worst time?
<NOOBuntu> All done.
<Two_Dogs> i would hope not
<Two_Dogs> i am here to be useful
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: Please stop.
<NOOBuntu> Two_Dogs is u a bot?
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: aye, now
<Two_Dogs> NOOBuntu: no
<NOOBuntu> k
<Two_Dogs> NOOBuntu: here in the PNW
<NOOBuntu> PNW! word up.
<Two_Dogs> i am at the the Mckenzie Willamette river junction :)
<ikonia> can we please try to keep to support discussion
<NOOBuntu> Where is that, relative to PTown?
<Two_Dogs> south side
<Flannel> Two_Dogs, NOOBuntu: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussion, thanks.
<NOOBuntu> okay. I'm looking for a channel wherein I can find info for using Virtual Box
<Draegon> Finally back.
<Two_Dogs> ikonia: my bad, i thought i was in -chat
<NOOBuntu> Flannel sorry. am NEEBius
<NOOBuntu> *NOOBius
<NOOBuntu> I think I found it, and I'll take me leave.
<NOOBuntu> Peace!
<Two_Dogs> i am a whilling servant
<Two_Dogs> i wanted to be helpful to the .deb community, i mean this with all my heart. you need to move to rpm, dont matter which
<Two_Dogs> +1 ^^
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: I think you need to come back when you're sober.  And also, when you do, start in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Two_Dogs> Flannel: i thought i was in offtopic, it is my bad
<Flannel> Two_Dogs: I'm going to go ahead and mute you here for a short while, so you can have a better chance of not mixing up the channels for the third time.
<paralle21_> will snap and flatpak repalce debian packages?
<ikonia> nope
<paralle21_> Why so?
<ikonia> why not
<paralle21_> Seems fitting to use one package manager across all distributions
<ikonia> not going to happen, and not really a discussion for #ubuntu
<ikonia> maybe try one of the offtopic or generic linux channels
<Flannel> paralle21_: #ubuntu-offtopic would be one such place
<paralle21_> Will do
<Draegon> Cinnamon is installed and logged in. What do I do now?
<Flannel> Draegon: use cinnamon? hah
<ikonia> Draegon: in what context ?
<Draegon> In relation to the issue earlier
<ikonia> what issue ?
<sauvin> Question about repository sections, specifically, "universe". What involvement does Canonical have with it?
<Draegon> Trying to get the xsetwacom commands to load automatically, rather than manually have to enter them in terminal, every time I login
<ikonia> sauvin: some members contribute to it, at the same time as members of the public
<guiverc> sauvin, universe is community supported, which does include some Canonical, but most are doing it on their own times
<Flannel> sauvin: Universe is community maintained by the MOTU (and others). https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU  Some of the MOTU (and others) may also be employed by Canonical
<Draegon> In Unity, I had tried in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-tablet.conf and /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf did nothing on login, which was the reason trying to create & set a shell script
<ducasse> Draegon: put them in ~/.xsessionrc, it will be sourced upon login
<sauvin> Hrm... what that means is that Canonical in the guise of some of its employees could be petitioned to upgrade or update something that's in Universe?
<ikonia> sauvin: any MOTU can update it
<ikonia> not canonical maintained
<ikonia> think of it is EPEL
<cfhowlett> epel??
<ikonia> sorry, I thought sauvin was a RHEL user, but I was wrong, trying to give him something to relate to
<ikonia> but my memory failed
<sauvin> Nope. I've been Ubuntu/Debian since... um... 2005 or so?
<ikonia> sauvin: my fault, totally miss-remembered
<ikonia> sauvin: do you want to get a package updated ?
<sauvin> I'm currently running Kubuntu 16.04 and had a problem with hexchat 2.10.mumble suddenly deciding to dump core. The latest version of hexchat is 2.14.mumble, and I've run it in snaps and flatpaks, but those approaches have some fulsome limitations. I've also run it in VMs, but doing so long-term is an untenable approach.
<ikonia> sauvin: so basically you'd like to get some alternative versions into universe ?
<Silmarilion> Hi, I was wondering does Ubuntu update for the current release it's packages for bugfixes if a fix already exists in upstream or we need to wait for the next release?
<ikonia> Silmarilion: depends on the bug / package
<sauvin> Alternative, backport, something.
<ikonia> sauvin: ah the more challanging but professional response
<Silmarilion> I see, tnx
<sauvin> You don't need to be told WHY. I wound up *building* Hexchat to /usr/local, but that means it's on ME to track changes and rebuild if/when needed.
<ikonia> sauvin: yeah, so getting that into a managed repo seems logical
<ikonia> sauvin: I wasn't fishing for why,
<sauvin> Didn't figure you were, just stating it for the sake of the Joe Sixpacks who might be listening in.
<ikonia> I wonder if multiverse would be a better starting point
<ikonia> then promote it into universe and get some maintainers involved
<sauvin> Hi. I'm Joe Sixpack. Before a few minutes ago, I knew *nothing* about what the sections were. If a newer Hexchat appears in Multiverse when I use my favourite package manager front end (Synaptic, in my personal case), then all my unwashed brethren would have immediate access to a Hexchat that actually WORKS.
<cfhowlett> you could more immediately upload your fixed hexchat to a snap, could you not?
<ikonia> sauvin: if it was me, I'd look at getting this into multiverse to get it moving, then get more people involved/raise the bar and get it into universe
<ikonia> however I have a memory that universe won't hold conflicting packages to core
<ikonia> I don't remember the details on that though, it maybe just naming, it maybe actual package components
<ikonia> eg: the name hexchat-community maybe ok, or it may not as hexchat already exists in main
<ikonia> maybe worth looking into that
<sauvin> Hexchat, the one that's blowing up on me, is in universe.
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> if it's already in universe, engage and push an upgrade
<sauvin> How?
<ikonia> do you want someone to do it for you, or do you want to be part of it
<ikonia> (as you're building it yourself)
<sauvin> I can build for AMD64 only, and I know absolutely nothing about packaging.
<ikonia> sauvin: ok, so I'd just engage with the MOTU community to get a version bump
<ikonia> supply as much info as possible
<sauvin> I'd share the experience I'm having, yes.
 * sauvin pokes at the supplied link
<ikonia> most of the motu guys are really helpful and welcoming
<ikonia> I'd be dissapointed if you didn't get an enthusiastic response
<server_> hi
<ali1234> can i use the android-studio snap with the intellij snap?
<server_> i dont know
<ali1234> oh wait, i forgot that android-studio *is* intellij
<ali1234> never mind then :)
<u0_a397> ghugy
<u0_a397> yhhyuuuuuuuyyyyyy
<u0_a397> run
<u0_a397>  
<u0_a397> has remove #ubuntu
<u0_a397> tyftufyg
<u0_a397> you
<cfhowlett> u0_a397, do you have an ubuntu support question?  ask it.
<Wowo> x
<zzero1> If I were to execute the pipe viewer e.x. $ pv file.txt I would get some output from the command from in the terminal. How can I redirect that terminal output to a file ?
<cfhowlett> command > filename.txt
<blip99> hi all.  I upgrade 16.04 to 17.10 (yes it's a valid upgrade path).  I can login via tty, but not graphically.  After entering password and pressing enter, I just get a black screen and return to login manager
<blip99> any ideas to try/
<gpap> Hello everybody
<gpap> I have a question related to gimp
<cfhowlett> ask.  there is a #gimp channel IIRC
<gpap> cfhowlett: Thank you for responding but has to do about installation in ubuntu
<gpap> I want to add the gimp 2.10 snap into Ubuntu everything is working fine, etc, but when i want to install an extra package, let's say GAP, the ubuntu software trying to install gimp 2.8 as well. I think this will end into broken gimp installation
<cfhowlett> but have you tried this?
<Flannel> gpap: You're installing GAP through the package manager?
<Flannel> gpap: (or as a snap?)
<gpap> Yes i was thinking to do that, but abandoned because i was scared. Two simultaneus gimp installation, the way to the hell :)
<cfhowlett> but quite easy to reinstall and fix.  PLUS you'd have actual/factual data not theory
<gpap> so let's say i install from the snap the super new 2.10 gimp
<gpap> I am with 2.8 for now, looking for a stable guide explaining what will we do with plugins, after installing the snap
<Draegon> I created .xsessionrc file, located in ~/ and all the commands work, except for "xsetwacom set "UC-LOIC TABLET 1060 Pen stylus" MapToOutput DVI-I-1". If I manually enter that into Terminal, it fixes the stylus to only work in the specified monitor output. I think it might be to do with the display not being fully active, when I login, the monitor doesn't always display until login partway through. Is there something I can use to delay the applying of
<Draegon> the commands?
<Flannel> gpap: The snap lives outside of the purview of the actual packages/repository.  So you can't install plugins from the repositories and have the snap satisfy their requirements.
<Flannel> gpap: snaps are designed to live as their own little standalone world
<gpap> Flannel: So what will do with plugins? Install manualy?
<cfhowlett> Flannel, but if gimp provides the installation path rather than snap/apt, wouldn't this work?
<Flannel> gpap: It's theoretically possible for you to make a dummy package for gimp, that you could manually install to tell those things that "yes, I do have gimp 2.10 installed", which would then make the plugins not require repository-gimp.  But they may or may not actually work with 2.10 (because they're for 2.8)
<Flannel> gpap: Yeah, it'd be the equivalent of you installing GIMP from source or whatnot, except "simpler".
<Flannel> gpap: You should perhaps see if GIMP has their own repository and/or PPA that has 2.10 + packages for plugins for 2.10
<Flannel> cfhowlett: it'll work, except for the dependency of those plugins to have gimp installed.  Which is why you'd need a dummy package.
<cfhowlett> I like your idea better than mine.  :)
<gpap> Flannel: I abandoned the idea about an extra repo (ppa) i need a stable system just working, so the questions is, will later the official repos provide the gimp 2.10?
<Flannel> cfhowlett: and that "it'll work" implies the plugins in the repos (which are for gimp 2.8, in ubuntu-land) would work seamlessly with gimp 2.10 (which may or may not be ubuntu-configuration)
<cfhowlett> gpap, at some point, yes
<Flannel> gpap: Looks like 18.10 will have GIMP 2.10 (or higher)
<gpap> cfhowlett: Flannel: i need to keep the lts for the next two years
<Flannel> gpap: Then 20.04 will have whatever the GIMP version is around August of 2019 :)
<Flannel> gpap: If the PPA is maintained by the GIMP people, it should be reasonably stable.  I mean, unless/until they decide to upgrade it to 2.11 or whatever
<Flannel> You certainly don't want to be installing PPAs at random, but if they're from good people, they're OK.  I believe wine has a PPA, which is basically the same as their third party wine repo
<Flannel> gpap: Another option would be to convince whomever is maintaining the snap to include your preferred plugins.
<gpap> Flannel: i will research about the ppa thanks for suggesting. Snapcrafters is the developer of the snap and the snap is into the stable channel
<Flannel> gpap: You may file a bug with/reach out to them and see if there's some other preferred method of obtaining your plugins.
<Flannel> gpap: This is certainly something they're going to need to figure out if snaps are going to be a thing.
<Draegon> I gather .xsessionrc is run on login, is there a way to delay the processing of the commands by a couple of seconds?
<cfhowlett> gpap, as a last resort, you can compile gimp from source
<ducasse> Draegon: put in a 'sleep'?
<Flannel> cfhowlett: well, the snap would be that...
<gpap> Flannel:  i am linux only user, no windows at all in home, but the launchpad is not friendly, send me to read large texts with instructions when i want to file a bug and i am really busy :(
<Draegon> I don't know, what is in the file is 9 commands, 8 to set the buttons on the tablet, 1 to set the stylus pen to only work with the large monitor. The  hotkey buttons work, but not the stylus pen. If I copy & paste the stylus command from the file into terminal, it works.
<fishie> why does my OS loading screen take 60 seconds when I disconnect my monitors temporarily to use on another computer and then put them back?
<fishie> It did this super slow loading at the start and people gave me some commands to run which reported that the OS didn't take 60 seconds to load, but it did.
<cfhowlett> fishie, what OS?
<fishie> cfhowlett, Xubuntu. not sure which version.
<gpap> Flannel: cfhowlett: thank you very much for the nice conversation, i will be conservative and stay with 2.8 until to research more infos,  greetings from Greece :)
<fishie> I wish duckduckgo wouldn't ignore my searches when I'm explicit in what I want. looks like I have to use startpage to search for how to check Xubuntu's version instead of having it autocorrect to Ubuntu.
<Draegon> ducasse: will that 'sleep' delay the processing until the login completes, or at least a few seconds?
<fishie> well that only look 4 minutes.
<fishie> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<ducasse> Draegon: as long as you tell it to - 'sleep <seconds>'
<fishie> yeah. same results as last time. I just booted up with the 60+ second OS loading screen, and this command doesn't show anything super long. systemd-analyze blame
<Draegon> OK, thanks, I'll give that a try. The command for example 3 seconds "sleep 3" (without the quotes) ?
<fishie> there's like 5.69s NetworkManager, 1s tor@default.... 656ms dev-sda1.device 279ms... 239ms... nothing adding up to even close to 60 seconds.
<smartniggaz> hi anyone up
<smartniggaz> I am trying to get my pc on
<mancman3> smartniggaz: power button ?
<smartniggaz> mancman3: where?
<fishie> also one time when I swapped my monitors away and back it lost track of all my internet logins. youtube forgot who I was too.
<smartniggaz> mancman3: where you talking to me?
<smartniggaz> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<smartniggaz> !ask
<smartniggaz> the bots are fucking up
<fishie> Why does Ubuntu take 60 minutes at the OS loading screen when I disconnect my monitors, connect them to another PC, and then connect them back to the original PC?
<mancman3> smartniggaz: ask your question and if anyone knows the answer they will help you!
<tomreyn> smartniggaz: do you have any question about ubuntu? we don't do hardware questions here primarily (such a about how to power on your very computer model)
<smartniggaz> fishie cause your broke as fuck and can't affort a decent pc
<ducasse> smartniggaz: watch the language, please
<smartniggaz> i understand
<fishie> but normally Ubuntu boots up quickly. Why does disconnecting and reconnecting the monitor have this effect?
<fishie> This isn't purely a hardware issue.
<fishie> Is there a specific niche channel for Ubuntu + hardware issues?
<Draegon> fishie: is it a single, or multiple monitor setup ?
<Lithium64> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4150 CPU @ 3.50GHz (1,28GHz) • Memory: Physical: 11,4 GiB Total (9,0 GiB Free) Swap: 1,1 GiB Total (1,1 GiB Free) • Storage: 906,4 GB / 997,6 GB (91,3 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Bonaire XTX [Radeon R7 260X/360] @ Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller • Uptime: 42m 20s
<blip99> hi all.  I upgrade 16.04 to 17.10 (yes it's a valid upgrade path).  I can login via tty, but not graphically.  After entering password and pressing enter, I just get a black screen and return to login manager
<fishie> Draegon, multi monitor.
<blip99> any ideas?
<Draegon> Have you gone into the monitor section of settings, and disabled the monitor you want to temporarily disconnect?
<guiverc> blip99, do you get the greeter (login screen for gui)?
<blip99> guiverc, sure.
<Draegon> Display, I think that's it's actual name.
<blip99> i type password press enter, nothing happens
<Ool> blip99: 2 ideas: 1/ problem with graphical driver => reinstall it, 2/ problem with your graphical env => try with a new user
<fishie> Draegon, no. I disconnected both, but reconnected them before I even turned on the computer. How does it know I disconnected them?
<Draegon> Was the system off to start with?
<blip99> Ool, tried 1, removing nidia driver completely.  also tried 2 :)
<guiverc> blip99, as i recall there is a gear-type place you can hit, then select a login via X (default for 17.10 was wayland - using X may help I'm hoping)
<fishie> oh crap... I think so. but I was messing around so much it's hard to remember.
<Ool> check your log, can you login in a tty (ctrl+alt+F1) ?
<Ool> can you have a RW access into your home ?
<Ool> with freespace :)
<fishie> I think I only disconnected/reconnected while on on the 2nd temporary computer.
<freakyy> hi all. im trying to install ubuntu, but as soon as i get into gnome, when trying to install (try ubuntu and install ubuntu grub boot options) every time i can move my mouse, but i cant click, and no keyboard input seems to be recognized. any idea why that is? trying ubuntu 18.04 lts
<blip99> guiverc, hmm haven't got this gear.  i can switch between "Xubuntu session" and "XFCE session" at loing screen, no luck with either
<fishie> do monitors have ... stuff like MAC addresses, maybe part of which changes every time they're connected?
<fishie> I guess that's a hardware question.
<mancman3> fishie: no
<guiverc> blip99, that's the gear-logo I meant.. (I assumed 16.04 Unity -> 17.10 Gnome; not Xubuntu)
<Draegon> fishie: I can't guarantee it's the same issue, however when I tried to disconnect 1 montitor of my dual monitor setup (for gaming), it completely crashed my system. Since then, if I disable 1 of the monitors in Display, then disconnect that monitor, even when the pc is off, I have no problems.
<mancman3> @ mac
<qwerty> is it worth updating windows again and agn? coz iit takes too much of my data as well as time
<qwerty> i only use windows for online gaming thats all
<mancman3> qwerty: try #windows
<blip99> Ool, yes I have RW on /home
<fishie> Draegon, alright, thanks. I'll experiment next time along those lines. Kind of annoying if I have to plan which monitor I want in advance but could be worse.
<Draegon> I can disable, then disconnect 1 of my monitors, use it for gaming, then reconnect & re-enable with the system still on, no issues.
<qwerty> @mancman3 i do but it sucks anyway.lol
<qwerty> i wish i could play the games on linux toooooo
<Draegon> As long as you disable, then disconnect, you shouldn't have a problem while still logged in to your session, or just disable 1 just before shutting down.
<fishie> ah, while still on.
<fishie> ok, thanks.
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> lxcf is not to be confused with apparmor's lxc? or is it the same
<Draegon> ducasse: No joy. Tried anywhere from 3 seconds to over 30. It just delays the desktop from displaying for that time length. It has to be something that has got to happen after the desktop is working.
<seven-eleven> *lxcfs
<MonkeyDust> https://linuxcontainers.org/lxcfs/
<MonkeyDust> seven-eleven  there's also the channel #lxcontainers
<seven-eleven> rebooted my vm and the remote console stays black
<seven-eleven> i guess that means my vm is dead
<ASTRA-> seven-eleven vm on win?
<seven-eleven> ASTRA-, kvm on linux
<ASTRA-> ahh
<ASTRA-> :/
<seven-eleven> well it seems to be stuck
<ASTRA-> <18.04, hard install on desktop
<ASTRA-> had some srs issues when upgrading from 16.04 tho
<seven-eleven> i just wait half an hour
<seven-eleven> if it doesnt come up ill contact the vm hypervisor admin
<astra`> sounds reasonable
<seven-eleven> worst case i lost a good amount of data
<MonkeyDust> seven-eleven  make sure you have backups
<niranjan> i
<niranjan> haii
<niranjan> any one are in chat room
<Draegon> Yes, plenty
<Draegon> just ask your question completely
<Draegon> In Unity, link a program to the Launcher, I'm now running Cinnamon and run Krita as an AppImage, is there any way to run it from either the Desktop, Menu, or Panel?
<seven-eleven> MonkeyDust, i have backups but since i migrated to a new server I didn't do daily backups, therefore I lost 4-5 days
<seven-eleven> and installing that whole environment again takes too much time
<seven-eleven> especially since my backups are on a 10 MBIT/s upload server
<seven-eleven> hope the hypervisor admin can fix this, else i prefer to just stop my service
<seven-eleven> i think this is because i added SWAP to fstab
<seven-eleven> probably the mounting fails, but the kvm switch should show where it is stuck
<mistralol> Hi, Seem to have a problem after upgrading from 17.10 -> 18.04. Xwindows loads but as soon as I login nothing happens and I think gnome-shell is crashing
<mistralol> anyone any ideas?
<anjing> hy
<anjing> hy all
<anjing> hy
<HoloIRCUser> hallo
<HoloIRCUser> hello
<guiverc> HoloIRCUser, if you have a Ubuntu support question, please just ask it (single line please). If someone in the room knows the answer, they'll reply
<HoloIRCUser> hello
<pine64> hello
<pine64> can anyone help me pls
<tomreyn> !ask | pine64
<ubottu> pine64: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> !details | eMy
<ubottu> eMy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<eMy> i need some help to learn crack a wap wifi connection somebody can help me with ?
<tomreyn> eMy: not here, no. this is ubuntu support
<eMy> can u tell me where can i ask for it .... y tried  a lots of videos on utube but alway y get an error
<mancman3> eMy: do /nick OHMY :)
<mancman3> eMy: no pvt msgs thanks
<eMy> ok
<adroit_machine> I have a usb headphone(jabra 550a), the headphones work fine when I use vlc. But they don't work when I try to watch youtube on firefox or chrome. Need help please
<dbugger_> Does anyone know why my printer wont appear just on GIMP? Every other program can find it without a problem...
<tomreyn> dbugger_: you may need to install the "gimp-gutenprint" package
<dbugger_> tomreyn, that did not help :/
<tomreyn> dbugger_: hmm, then i don't know, sorry. here (16.04) my printer shows up in gimp as it shows up elsewhere.
<dbugger_> tomreyn, Here (18.04) worked everything, but GIMP is being a bitch :P
<SimonNL> adroit_machine: could be you have the player of those apps muted
<SimonNL> adroit_machine: might be you have youtube player muted
<gopal_> unable to connect to wifi after installing ubuntu 18.04LTS
<gopal_> it was working in 16.04lts
<alex72gr> hello!
<alex72gr> I'm trying to install xubuntu 18.04 64 bit
<alex72gr> it seems that I can't install the boot loader
<alex72gr> any experienced user for manual parittioning my disks?
<gopal_> alex72gr, bios or efi?
<alex72gr> gopal_: what does this mean?
<alex72gr> sorry...
<alex72gr> I don't know..
<alex72gr> I'm not experienced
<alex72gr> ...
<gopal_> alex72gr, you are using a new pc ?
<alex72gr> gopal_: yes
<alex72gr> I have a 240GB SDD and a 3TB HDD
<gopal_> alex72gr, any other operating system is installed ?
<alex72gr> nope
<alex72gr> I'll just install Xubuntu
<alex72gr> nothing else
<gopal_> alex72gr, you want to install xubuntu on ssd ?
<alex72gr> so... the 1st disk (SDD 240GB) is for installing the boot loader, / (root directory) and swap
<alex72gr> this one is marked as sda
<alex72gr> the other one sdb HDD 3TB is for /home
<alex72gr> so...
<alex72gr> what should I do?
<gartral> alex72gr: how much ram do you have? you may not want to put swap on your ssd
<alex72gr> 16GB
<alex72gr> I created a 24GB swap partition (the 1.5x rule)
<alex72gr> I think it's OK
<MonkeyDust> alex72gr  in a terminal, lsblk -f ... paste it here, to show it to the channel ... https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gopal_> alex72gr, https://askubuntu.com/questions/194457/installing-ubuntu-os-on-ssd-and-install-home-on-other-hdd
<alex72gr> NAME   FSTYPE   LABEL       UUID                                 MOUNTPOINT
<alex72gr> loop0  squashfs                                                  /rofs
<alex72gr> sda
<alex72gr> ├─sda1 vfat                 8525-87D9
<alex72gr> ├─sda2 ext4                 b1ff5ef7-fdfd-4946-9f84-8ae650eaaa3d
<alex72gr> └─sda3 swap                 5133e601-f933-4f79-b5fd-aad329ec864a [SWAP]
<alex72gr> sdb
<gartral> well he wasn't very good at following instructions, was he? >.>
<gopal_> MonkeyDust, for 18.04 manual swap partition  is not required , right ?
<gartral> gopal_: it depends entirely on what you do in the installer, if you let it do it's automatic thing then no, if you select "something else" then yes
<alex72gr> the / directory (ext4), the swap area (24GB).
<duke> Hmm, is there an easy way to restore a system after a failed do-release-upgrade? :D
<mistralol> duke: from backup?
<alex72gr> should I create manually a boot partition (EFI)?
<duke> I made the upgrade from Lubuntu 17.10 to 18.04 on my crappy tablet the other day via ssh and it borked.
<duke> mistralol: don't have a backup for this machine, as there isn't really anything on it
<duke> mistralol: but just asking, before I reinstall it, if there is an easy way to restore it or not
<mistralol> then easy to just reinstall
<duke> Yea, guessed so
<ioria> duke, we can try ... ca you boot the box ?
<duke> ioria: only to a terminal
<gopal_> gartral, ""For new installs, a swap file will be used by default instead of a swap partition " source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<ioria> duke, you mean console or Recovery Mode ?
<gartral> duke: did the upgrade *fail* or did you acidentally kill the terminal window?
<gopal_> wifi not working after installing ubuntu 18.04,
<duke> ioria: actually, scratch that. it boots and displays a kernel panic
<duke> unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<ioria> duke, try again (these days Lubuntu is acting weird)
<Sbur3> Ubuntu 18.04.  Connected laptop to TV via HMDI.  Want sound to come out of TV and not laptop.  For the moment, it comes out of the laptop and NOT from the TV
<Sbur3> Any takers for this problem?
<gartral> duke: you got lucky, in the future always have backups, even if you think the machine isn't worth it, go reinstall
<duke> gartral: I started it via ssh from my desktop and let it run. when I came back after sleep the ssh session had closed itself, so dunno.
<ioria> duke, i mean reboot
<duke> hold on
<mistralol> Sbur3: often the gfx card has a sound card in it for this reason
<duke> let me try booting the recovery mode
<ioria> duke, yep
<mistralol> Sbur3: just change it in the control panel
<gopal_> laptop came with broadcom card
<duke> ioria: still the same, seems like it cant open the root device and thus not mount the root fs
<duke> ioria: well, I guess I'll just reinstall it, seems a lot faster and less hassle
<ioria> duke, yes
<Sbur3> mistralol: Actually, I'm trying to help a friend with teamviewer.  The sound was the normal way before.  (out of TV, but not out of computer
<gopal_> ioria, can you please help me , wifi is not working
<Sbur3> mistralol: He's too limited to have screwed something up
<ioria> gopal_, paste  sudo -C Network
<duke> ioria: this tablet is rather experimental either way in terms of linux. It even requires me to manually add the 32 bit EFI stuff onto the USB stick, so the device's UEFI can even boot the installer.
<ioria> gopal_, paste  sudo  lshw -C Network
<mistralol> Sbur3: but yeah. What do you have in the control panel under sound?
<ioria> duke, that's should be a pain ...
<duke> ioria: then it does run well, at least a lot better than it did with Windows 10, especially in terms of storage space... only has 32GB and Win10 couldnt update anymore, because no space left.
<mistralol> anyone any idea what this means? usb 2-5.4.1: input irq status -75 received
<ioria> duke, so lubuntu is the right choice, i guess
<duke> ioria: but as said, the audio doesn't work, it seems like alsa/pulse just wants to use the HDMI port instead of the proper audio device - which does get recognized - and I haven't gotten it to use the proper one somehow.
<gopal_> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PrQrdzxbX4/
<ioria> duke, as i said, ... a pain :þ
<duke> ioria: aaaaaand then the issue with the display not shutting off when I lock the tablet or press the power button or the device goes to sleep. Display does turn black, but is still on.
<gopal_> ioria, i can see wifi connections available but when i connect to them , they keep asking for password
<gopal_> i am entering correct password
<duke> Then the webcams do not work, but I don't care about that.
<ioria> gopal_,  dmesg | grep -i wlo1
<duke> ioria: thinking about either trying LUbuntu 18.04 again or give Manjaro a shot, altho I don't see that changing much in terms of functionality
<ioria> duke, yeah, with that thing you have to go by trying
<duke> ioria: Yup. I'd be satisfied if I get the audio to work and could live with the screen issue.
<ioria> duke, good luck
<duke> thanks :D
<duke> I'll make sure to ask here for specific help with ALSA and pulseaudio befuddling.
<duke> for now... where did I put my spare USB stick...
<gopal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vm3bcRYDdJ/
<ioria> duke, what kernel ? uname -r
<duke> uh, I can't access it yet.
<duke> but hold on, I might have a pastebin from recently
<ioria> duke, sorry it was for gopal_  what kernel ? uname -r
<duke> Ah
<gopal_> ioria, 4.15.0-20-generic
<ioria> gopal_, sudo modprobe -v wl
<gopal_> ioria, empty
<ioria> gopal_, are you using bcmwl-kernel-source  ?
<gopal_> ioria, how to check ?
<ioria> gopal_, dpkg -l  bcmwl-kernel-source
<gartral> ok all, speaking of upgrade troubles, I have a desktop here that's kinda screwed up, I did an upgrade fine, but the system refuses to boot any new kernel (this has been going on for a while now.) currently i'm on 18.04 with kernel 4.4.0.53
<ioria> gartral, that is an old xenial kernel ...
<gopal_> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pm4cRKVxkK/
<gartral> ioria: I'm perfectly well aware of this
<ioria> gartral, and why do you still have it ?
<gartral> ioria: because no newer kernels boot
<ioria> ah
<gartral> i want to fix this
<ioria> gopal_,  i don't think is a driver issue ...
<legalou> salut
<ioria> gopal_,  but you can try   sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source  and reboot
<gopal_> ioria, but it was working in ubuntu 14 and 16
<ioria> gopal_,  sudo  apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source  and reboot   (check for errors, if any)
<legalou> ßonjour les gens !
<legalou> cc
<_cc> legalou: what?
<ioria> gartral, but the bionic kernel is installed correctly ?
<gopal_> ioria, Running module version sanity check.  - Original module  - No original module exists within this kernel
<gopal_> it is error ?
<gartral> ioria: 4.15.0.20 is installed, reportedly correctly, but if I try and boot to it the machine bootloops without giving an error
<ioria> gartral, you mean restarts again ?
<gartral> ioria: yep, till I intervene at grub and manually select the old kernel
<ioria> gartral, i'd try acpi=off
<gopal_> ioria, reboot ?
<ioria> gopal_, yes
<gartral> ioria: i'll try, brb
<gopal_> ioria, wifi unavailable - 802.1X supplicant failed
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gobi_> is it possible to install a windows partion from ubuntu
<ioria> gopal_, sudo service network-manager restart
<gobi_> i have ubuntu on my ssd and an empty hdd, id like to partition the hdd and install windows
<cfhowlett> gobi_, install?  no.  reserve and set aside? sure.
<cfhowlett> gobi_, so boot the windows cd, install.  however you will need to reinstall grub to get your ubuntus to boot after installing windows
<cfhowlett> !grub | gobi_ please save
<ubottu> gobi_ please save: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gobi_> cool thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<gartral> ioria: welp, you were right, so the question is now, how do I make acpi=off applicable system-wide and automatic with new kernels?
<ioria> gartral, wait... acpi=off is not recommended
<ioria> gartral, to answer you question you put it in /etc/default/grub
<gopal_> ioria, after restarting network manager i was able to connect to wifi , then i click on disconnect and again it was giving 802.1X supplicant failed error
<gopal_> and now restarting network manager is also not working
<ioria> gopal_,  but still asking you again and again the password ?
<gopal_> ioria, no wifi unavailable - 802.1X supplicant failed
<gopal_> ioria, when i restart it sometimes no error is shown but no network available
<gartral> ioria: well.. it may not be recomended, but I lack the skills to fix the acpi implimentation for my specific chipset
<ioria> gartral, ok,  sudo nano /etc/default/grub  and set  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off "
<ioria> gartral, and run sudo update-grub
<gopal_> ioria, now it is showing 802.1X supplicant failed , and restarting network  manager is also not working
<ioria> gopal_,  cd  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/  and paste the file you find in there
<gopal_> ioria,  Airtel  'Airtel Wired HotSpot'   Q6_7421  'Wired connection 2'
<kiriuha1> hello
<kiriuha1> ?
<ioria> gopal_,  the wifi one ... idk what is  :þ
<ioria> gopal_,  i guess Airtel
<gopal_> ioria, Airtel  'Airtel Wired HotSpot'   Q6_7421
<ioria> gopal_,  paste   Airtel
<kiriuha1> has joined #ubuntu
<gopal_> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XVPVYNTTrB/
<kiriuha1> zzz
<kiriuha1> z
<kiriuha1> z
<kiriuha1> z
<kiriuha1> z
<cfhowlett> kiriuha1, stop it
<cfhowlett> this is ubuntu support.  if you have a question, ask. if you have an answer, help.
<lapaga> kiriuha does this every day maybe its time for a ban
<cfhowlett> ah.  didnt' know.  fortunately, hexchat /ignore works perfectly
<ioria> gopal_,  try   nmtui-connect     and activate the connection there
<Guest55197> any one  here ?
<gopal_> ioria, what is that ?
<cfhowlett> Guest55197, only me and about 2000 others.
<ioria> gopal_,  a cli tool
<Guest55197> where am i please?
<gopal_> ioria, done it is airtel hotspot
<cfhowlett> Guest55197, for the record, #ubuntu is never empty so just skip the greeting and ask your support question
<gopal_> ioria, now ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest55197  you're in the ubuntu support channel, type   /topic
<Guest55197> so ! how to update graphic quality on ubuntu ?
<ioria> gopal_,  reboot and try to connect ?
<gopal_> ioria, ok rebooting
<ioria> gopal_,  set also the passphrase
<MonkeyDust> !details | Guest55197
<ubottu> Guest55197: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<gopal_> ioria, how ?
<Guest55197> ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ioria> gopal_,  nmtui
<Guest55197> what ? ubottu u are bot ! that amazing who designed you ?
<cfhowlett> Guest55197, focus.  if you want help with your problem, provide details as requested.
<gopal_> ioria, soooy for wrong info , but i cant see any wifi id in nmtui-connect
<gopal_> sorry^
<gopal_> ioria, it only show pic ethernet and usb ethernet
<Guest55197> cfhowlett when i open video in vlc media it came with bad quality on my ubuntu 16.04
<ioria> gopal_, paste  ' ip   a '
<cfhowlett> Guest55197, "bad quality" = low resolution or what?
<gopal_> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F2zNVqRtXY/
<ioria> gopal_, yes, disabled
<Guest55197> cfhowlett yeah low resolution but when i open it in windows 10 or 7 it came with good resolution ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest55197  which graphics card?
<Guest55197> monkeydust intel celeron n3050
<gopal_> ioria, ?
<ioria> gopal_, wlo1: <NO-CARRIER>
<gopal_> ioria, how to enable it , restating network manager is not working
<ioria> gopal_,  sudo ip link set  wlo1 up
<gopal_> ioria, sorry , need to go , only 5% battery in laptop and no power in my house
<ioria> gopal_,  ok
<gopal_> ioria, still o wifi in nmuti
<gopal_> no
<gopal_> bye
<gopal_> thx
<ioria> np
<funfrogs> hi all
<justin___> hello
<tzanolo> good morning for everyone. i'm trying to install cisco packettracer 7 on my ubuntu 18, and when I run it, there are a missing dependencie.
<justin___> I can't start ubuntu 18 in recovery mode
<justin___> ive tried holding down right shift
<justin___> its not working
<tzanolo> ./PacketTracer7: error while loading shared libraries: libQt5WebKitWidgets.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tzanolo> its missing... does someone knows how to find it ???
<MonkeyDust> !find libqt5webkit
<ubottu> Found: libqt5webkit5, libqt5webkit5-dev
<luxio> I just rebooted and the order of my monitors was switched
<luxio> The right one has the sidebar and the top bar
<luxio> the left one used to have that
<luxio> how do I fix  this
<luxio> nvm fixed
<s10gopal> ioria, still getting unavailable- 802.1X supplicant failed
<s10gopal> how to fix unavailable- 802.1X supplicant failed ?
<ioria> s10gopal, dmesg | grep -i wpa
<s10gopal> ioria, empty
<ioria> s10gopal, your interface (wlo1)  is up now  ?
<s10gopal> ioria, i did  sudo ip link set  wlo1 up , but still getting empty log
<ioria> s10gopal,   ip  a
<s10gopal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cFn969SWKs/
<ioria> s10gopal,   nmcli dev wifi connect <mySSID> password <my_password>
<s10gopal> ioria, bash: sushi@195: event not found
<ioria> s10gopal,   you made it wrong ...
<s10gopal> ioria, nmcli dev wifi connect Airtel  password sushi@195
<ioria> s10gopal,  escape @
<ledeni> s10gopal, do you use different keyboard layout ?
<s10gopal> ledeni, no
<s10gopal> ioria, ?
<ioria> s10gopal,  nmcli dev wifi connect Airtel  password sushi\@195
<s10gopal> ioria, Error: No network with SSID 'Airtel' found.
<oerheks> are these "802.1X supplicant failed" errors due to connect to a hidden network ?
<s10gopal> no
<s10gopal> after installing ubuntu 1804 , i want unable to connect to wifi , it was keep asking password
<s10gopal> and after doing reinstall bwcl i am getting that error
<ioria> s10gopal,  nmcli dev wifi connect Airtel  password 'sushi@195'      (with quotes)
<s10gopal> ioria, Error: No network with SSID 'Airtel' found.
<ioria> s10gopal,  sudo iwlist wlo1
<s10gopal> ioria, iwlist: unknown command `wlo1' (check 'iwlist --help').
<ioria> s10gopal,  sudo iwlist scan
<s10gopal> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VmzpfVzbBy/
<ioria> s10gopal,  set +H   && nmcli dev wifi connect Airtel  password sushi@195
<s10gopal> ioria, Error: No network with SSID 'Airtel' found.
<curious> I would like to install ubuntu 18.04 on a machine with two disks - a small SSD (32G) and a larger hard disk (1TB). Would like to use both disks for Ubuntu and have them both be fully encrypted. Installer skips over the larger disk forcing me to encrypt separately
<curious> Any way to avoid that?
<ioria> s10gopal,  try again with nmtui
<ss44> s
<ss44> 2 guys
<ss44> any 1 here?
<rud0lf> please help. i use Broadcom BCM20702A0 Bluetooth USB dongle along with Philips SHB3075/00 Headset. When i connect from computer via blueman-applet (ver. 2.0.5), all is fine, but when i connect other way - by turning on headphones so those connect to pc, connection is successful, but the Headset device isn't working nor isn't visible in PulseAudio settings
<rud0lf> i have to disconnect and connect again from computer via blueman-applet for those to work
<s10gopal> ioria, nmuti -> edit connection , Airtel is present there
<rud0lf> i'm not sure how to google my problem
<ledeni> s10gopal, try with nm-connecton-editor to make new wifi profile
<s10gopal> i think first i should delete all profiles ?
<rud0lf> "pactl list cards short" shows bluetooth card.. is there a way to send signal to pulseaudio to refresh it?
<ledeni> s10gopal, not necessary
<s10gopal> ledeni, but Airtel profile is already created
<s10gopal> why i have to create a new one ?
<oerheks> clear profiles, restart router to release the lease..
<oerheks> 2 actions to find out if that is the culprit
<ledeni> s10gopal, just to see you got same error
<oerheks> BCM43142 is a wifi/bt chipset, do you have proper BT ?
<Guest81396> Hello.I wish to install Atom from the Ubuntu Software Cente, in detail the message is displayed "the application is unconfined. it can access all personal files and system resources".How do I protect my self from that and restrict access, btw im using Ubuntu 18.04.Thanks you.
<s10gopal> idk about bt
<ioria> s10gopal,  yes, and did you install , by chance, another nm , like wicd  ?
<s10gopal> ioria, yes someone suggested o install wicd but it dont work so i removed it
<s10gopal> me to
<ioria> s10gopal,  dpkg -l | grep wicd
<s10gopal> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MmFmtYnrgn/
<ducasse> Guest81396: there's nothing really strange about that, but you could spend time on setting up an apparmor profile
<ioria> s10gopal,  still there, purge it and autoremove
<s10gopal> ioria, purge wicd ?
<ioria> yes
<oerheks> Guest81396, by not using it, "this third package is not sandboxed, it will have access to your documents.." Atom is a free and open source text editor that is modern, approachable, and hackable to the core.
<oerheks> or use it with care
<s10gopal> ioria, done
<ioria> s10gopal,  apt autoremove
<s10gopal> ioria, done
<Guest81396> Ah I see, i will try apparmor. Thanks you ducasse and oerheks. :)
<ioria> s10gopal,  check again dpkg -l | grep wicd   and be sure it's gone
<scp> I was doing a do-release upgrade in a screen and had to disconnect from the server but can't reconnect, is there anything I can do?
<ducasse> Guest81396: be aware that apparmor is pretty complex. if you need help, a few of the maintainers hang out in #ubuntu-server
<s10gopal> ioria, still present http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2Sb4hNGZPd/
<memphisto> @scp: screen -r
<ioria> s10gopal,  sudo apr purge  wicd-curses wicd-daemon  wicd-gtk
<ioria> *apt
<scp> memphisto: can't reconnect to the ssh
<s10gopal> ioria, all removed
<scp> I can ping the machine, it's there.  I thought it normally started ssh on a different port when it did an upgrade? or is that my memory being fuzzy?  Already doing a port scan, but idk if I'm wrong.
<ioria> s10gopal,  restart router and pc  ... and, for now, i suggest you change your wifi password (without special characters like @!# etc. etc.)
<memphisto> scp: oh. then your *. But don't you have iLO, or iDRAC, or similar to your server
<s10gopal> ioria, ok
<scp> memphisto: idk what any of that means
<ducasse> scp: is this a vps or a physical machine?
<scp> physical machine
<leftyfb> scp: why can't you plug in a keyboard and monitor?
<scp> leftyfb: oh, it's remote, it's just a rented dedicated machine
<leftyfb> scp: ok, then contact support
<scp> naw, they can't help me, i hope.  If I have to brave a hard-reboot and see if it comes back then that's that.
<oerheks> rental machine, then you should have an admin entry
<memphisto> scp: Integrated Lights-Out, or iLO, is a proprietary embedded server management technology by Hewlett-Packard which provides out-of-band management facilities
<oerheks> don't mention valuable info like rental machine when seeking support
<oerheks> :-D
<ducasse> scp: check if there's an sshd on port 2222 first
<scp> oerheks: no console from the control panel if that's what you mean.  Normally I use mosh, which uses ssh, but right now neither connect.  443 is up though, so that's a ok sign
<scp> port 2222: Connection refused
<memphisto> nmap
<ducasse> scp: ok. iirc that's where the upgrader starts an sshd
<scp> memphisto: already on it, the port scans gonna take a hot 20 minutes or so
<memphisto> scp: hands and eyes on remote site that could help you ??
<scp> ducasse: yeah, seemed like i remembered something like that.  That at least gives me motivation to let the portscan finish before doing the reboot.
<scp> memphisto: heh, like i said earlier, if they can help me that would kind of scare me, i mean the implications.
<s10gopal> ioria, it is working but when i keep @ in my password it keep asking for password
<ioria> s10gopal,  did you change the password ?
<s10gopal> ioria, i created hotspot from my mobile and i am able to connect to it
<s10gopal> ioria, but when i connect to Airtel it ask for password again and again
 * oerheks bets password = wrong
<ioria> s10gopal,  so the proble is the settings of that Network
<s10gopal> ioria, password is correct , i connect my mobile to that router using same password
<ioria> s10gopal,  did you change the password ?  yes / no
<s10gopal_> ioria, i am able to reproduce it ,
<s10gopal_> i changed my mobile hotspot's password to pas@11
<ioria> s10gopal,  " password (without special characters like @!# etc. etc.)"
<s10gopal_> ioria, how to set password with special characters ? i was using same password to ubuntu 14.04
<s10gopal_> and it was working fine
<ioria> s10gopal_, 'wihout '
<ioria> s10gopal_, without
<oerheks> .. change it to 'normal' characters and find out that is the issue?
<s10gopal_> oerheks, it work fine with normal characters
<ioria> s10gopal_,  you know, like 'pippoboia'
<ioria> s10gopal_,  and connect to that 'Airtel' or whatever it is
<s10gopal_> yes
<s10gopal_> i am able to connect to airtel with normal password
<ioria> s10gopal_,  omg
<s10gopal_> ioria, any idea how to fix it ?
<s10gopal_> it is problem related to wap/wap2 ?
<oerheks> if you used the gui, it should be alright, if you edited the password manually, restart networking ?
<oerheks> and you *did* set the pasword in your router too?
<s10gopal_> oerheks, even it dont work with gui
<Freekid> Hi how can i make it work with ubuntu? https://github.com/nvllsvm/emby-unlocked
<ledeni> s10gopal_, run nm-connetion-editor check Aritel wifi security & password
<Freekid>  Hi how can i make it work with ubuntu? https://github.com/nvllsvm/emby-unlocked
<oerheks> Freekid, i think you need to deploy the docker image
<Freekid> Ah so i need to to install docker in ubuntu?
<Freekid> *first?
<oerheks> and "paid to unlock emby"  sounds like you are asking us to help hacking? https://emby.media/premiere.html
<oerheks> *if* you have paid, that feature would be available to you
<Ezro> Hey everyone. I'm trying to create and a share a torrent with a friend, but my transmission keeps saying the port is closed.
<Ezro> Canyouseeme.org is showing the port as being open, though.
<Ezro> Does anyone know what could be blocking transmission?
<crimson_king> Ezro, maybe you didn't do port forwarding. It's necessary, because you have a router/modem in the way, (right?)
<Ezro> I set up the port forwarding in my router, and also even tried disabling my firewall with Gufw.
<Ezro> Canyouseeme.org shows the port as being open when I have transmission running, but transmission is showing it as closed.
<crimson_king> Ezro, what about the modem?
<crimson_king> Ezro, router and modem?
<oerheks> sudo ufw allow <port>/tcp
<Freekid> oh it may be transmission error Ezro but its open actually if that site says it open
<crimson_king> Ezro, don't disable the firewall, just open the Transmission port through it
<oerheks> sudo ufw status verbose
<Ezro> crimson_king: My router has the port forwarded, and I added a rule in the firewall to allow 192.168.1.1 <-> my local ip
<Ezro> oerheks: I've already added the port in my local firewall and it shows as 'ALLOW Anywhere' in 'sudo ufw status verbose'.
<crimson_king> Ezro, OK, so the router allows Transmission port to your computer IP, right?
<Ezro> Yes, I believe so.
<crimson_king> show us your ufw status, as oerheks said, it might show something
<oerheks> hmm maybe something else, a fresh torrent can take up minutes to avertise to your friend, maybe just be patient?
<oerheks> c/advertise
<Ezro_> https://i.imgur.com/WwC7SIo.png
<oerheks> check if uPnP is enabled, port -13 is the standard listeningport, that seems oke
<Ezro> oerheks: Canyouseeme.org is seeing port 13 as cloesd
<Ezro> closed*
<MikeRL> I think I've noticed a bug but have no clue what package it applies to. Scrolling jumps multiple lines at once. This is noticeable in GNOME shell's application launcher and in games on Steam like Half Life where it interferes with the game. Rebooting sometimes fixes it.
<MikeRL> I have no clue what package to file it under. Anyone have any ideas?
<MikeRL> I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 and I noticed it on the previous LTS as well.
<en1gma> im running 18.4 lts x86_64 desktop. default install and desktop. if i have two seperate terms open and click the icon a little window pops up and shows my two terms
<en1gma> is there a way to make those terms in that window larger so i can see more
<en1gma> too bad we cant just click and drag it bigger
<AquaL1te> i can't find any https mirrors for ubuntu, is this really not supported?
<dropkick500> so everybody's clients just decided to ping timeout all at once?
<tgm4883> AquaL1te: I wouldn't say it's not supported, just that there aren't any
<CableGuy> I could use a little help if someone is available
<ducasse> CableGuy: ask your question, someone will help if they can
<CableGuy> Having some issues installing a program in 18.04. I've downloaded the file and done the extraction.
<CableGuy> when I use apt install, it says unable to locate the package. I've tried it from a few different locations
<CableGuy> what am I doing wrong
<oerheks> apt uses the repos, you want dpkg -i <package>.deb
<oerheks> and if it is not a deb, read the instruction ?
<CableGuy> specifically it is the gnu external ballistics calculator. Not been able to find any instructions. Just a trz file
<tgm4883> Don't use dpkg to install a deb, use apt
<tgm4883> 'apt install ./debfile.deb'
<pankaj_> A
<oerheks> there are tons of gnu external ballistics calculators, url?
<CableGuy> https://sourceforge.net/projects/balcomp/?source=typ_redirect
<tgm4883> I think you'll need to compile that from source
<pankaj_> I just installed latest lfs release of ubuntu deaktop but now i want to install some other destro. But I cannot enter the biis even by pressing f2 or f12 at startup. Ubuntu shows up fastly
<leftyfb> tgm4883: why apt over dpkg?
<tgm4883> leftyfb: because it resolves dependencies
<leftyfb> pankaj_: that's a question about your hardware/BIOS/motherboard, not Ubuntu
<ducasse> CableGuy: did you download the source archive?
<leftyfb> pankaj_: Ubuntu does not change how you get into your BIOS in any way
<p0a> Hello I'm using Lubuntu 16.04 and I'm getting errors about updating firefox with `apt-get upgrade' (not found). I think this means I have to upgrade my ubuntu.
<p0a> does anyone know how I can do that?
<pankaj_> But before now it worked fine.
<leftyfb> p0a: pastebin the error
<p0a> leftyfb: there /was/ a recent bug in some laptops with the BIOS though
<leftyfb> pankaj_: coincidence
<leftyfb> p0a: got a link?
<p0a> leftyfb: sure, it's a 404 not found error
<CableGuy> I did not download the source archive.
<leftyfb> p0a: please pastebin the actual error
<oerheks> CableGuy, there is a source, and slackware gives /gebc-1.07-i386/, i think you downloaded that one
<pankaj_> leftyfb: So do you think of any other solution?
<tgm4883> pankaj_: what laptop?
<p0a> leftyfb: the BIOS link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "corrupted BIOS due to Intel SPI bug in kernel" [Critical,Fix released]
<leftyfb> pankaj_: unplug the HDD and see if it makes a difference
<pankaj_> leftyfb: Even my pendrive does not blink
<CableGuy> I did download that
<tgm4883> p0a: that wasn't a 16.04 bug
<CableGuy> twice actually
<CableGuy> one that is a tar.gz and one that is zip. which I'm pretty sure I cant use
<p0a> tgm4883: wasn't referring to myself; someone said ubuntu doesn't mess with the BIOS and I thought that might be helpful
<CableGuy> I'm pretty new to this whole installing thing when there is no instructions.
<tgm4883> p0a: meh ok
<p0a> leftyfb: `apt-get upgrade' link: https://pastebin.com/cm8NMFiN
<p0a> tgm4883: meeeeeh :P
<tgm4883> p0a: did you run 'apt update' ?
<pankaj_> leftyfb: It is a laptop
<leftyfb> p0a: sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<pankaj_> leftyfb: Before I used to take out the battery and tyen try again. IT WORKED BUT NOW IT DOES NOT
<p0a> leftyfb: thank you
<oerheks> CableGuy, it is a 32 bit blob from 2008 .. https://sourceforge.net/projects/balcomp/files/?source=navbar find a better project, or build it from source
<tgm4883> pankaj_: what laptop...
<pankaj_> leftyfb: toshiba satellite c850
<p0a> leftyfb: I take it I should always run that sequence then
<leftyfb> p0a: you should always do an update first, yes
<oerheks> when i start it, it complains about#  ./gebc  -> ./gebc: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3: cannot open shared object file
<CableGuy> any suggestions on a newer project? a google search only pulls up this one and some built for windows.
<tgm4883> pankaj_: getting into the bios of that laptop when fast boot is enabled seems to be a common problem
<leftyfb> but still nothing to do with ubuntu
<Aperture> Hey there o/
<tgm4883> leftyfb: +1
<p0a> Aperture: hello
<p0a> Another question: I get CPU#2 soft lock errors sometimes when I halt the machine
<pankaj_> leftyfb: I was building linux from scratch abd when i ran a package requirement check i niticed that some packages like make, m4, gcc , g++, yacc etc does not come pre installed in ubuntu as compared to other linux destros. Why?
<p0a> Searching online, some people recommend replacing the power supply. Is that what I should do?
<leftyfb> pankaj_: they are part of the "build-essential" package
<ioria> p0a, for what ?
<tgm4883> pankaj_: because most users don't need to compile things
<p0a> ioria: to avoid these halting errors that stop the computer from halting
<ioria> p0a, can you define 'halting errors', please ?
<pankaj_> leftyfb: but is not that they are essential to open source. Even awk is a symbolic link to nawk and not gawk
<pankaj_> leftyfb: sorry mawk
<TortoiseSvn> leftyfb: i know you
<TortoiseSvn> are you the gay furry in the UK?
<Aperture> So I screwed my partition table somehow when resizing partitions, and now whenever Ubuntu boots, I get dropped to a BusyBox (initramfs) prompt. Any ideas on what I should do?
<p0a> ioria: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#16 stuck for 23s!
<leftyfb> pankaj_: in ubuntu 16.04, awk is a link to gawk
<p0a> ioria: that was from online. Mine says CPU#2
<leftyfb> !op | TortoiseSvn
<ubottu> TortoiseSvn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ioria> p0a, oh, i see
<ioria> p0a, it's an old machine ?
<tgm4883> pankaj_: and again, they are not required for most users
<pankaj_> ioria: i also had same problem when i did not know how to do that or may be some other problem.
<ioria> p0a, it's an old machine ?
<p0a> ioria: :( don't say that out loud, it might hear you
<pankaj_> leftyfb: yes but not in 18
<p0a> ioria: sorry - just kidding. Yeah it's kind of old.
<ioria> p0a, :)  like what ?
<leftyfb> pankaj_: there is no "18". You might be referring to Ubuntu 18.04
<pankaj_> leftyfb: yes i was referring to same
<ioria> p0a,  and what your kernel   ? uname -r
<leftyfb> pankaj_: if you want to change it, run sudo update-alternatives --config awk
<p0a> ioria: 4.13.0-36-generic, it's about 9 years old
<leftyfb> pankaj_: btw, LFS is in no way supported here.
<ioria> p0a,  also your kernel is old ....
<ioria> p0a,  are you on xenial or artful ?
<p0a> ioria: sorry, I don't know how to update it. I thought maybe apt-get takes care of it
<pankaj_> leftyfb: ok i will see
<leftyfb> pankaj_: if you install gawk, it will set it as default
<p0a> ioria: I'm on lubuntu if that's what you're asking
<ioria> p0a,  cat /etc/issue
<p0a> ioria: Ubuntu 17.10
<p0a> (I had forgotten that xenial/artful refer to major releases)
<ioria> p0a,  then you kernel should be 4.13.0.41.44
<ioria> p0a,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<pankaj_> leftyfb: I was curious to know if this package management that i was talking haa something to do with canonical proprietary regime. I saw an youtube video clip of richard stallman talking about proprietary stuff of ubuntu
<p0a> ioria: thanks!
<leftyfb> !ot | pankaj_
<ubottu> pankaj_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ioria> p0a,  ok, and reboot to make it in use
<leftyfb> pankaj_: please take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<p0a> ioria: why doesn't `upgrade' take care of the kernel?
<p0a> ioria: so the full-upgrade is there in case users don't want to go all the way with upgrades?
<ioria> !dist-upgrade | p0a
<ubottu> p0a: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<pankaj_> leftyfb: ok. In the mean time i was trying a trick to make bios appear but it did not work out. Do you have any advice on this?
<p0a> !upgrade | p0a
<ubottu> p0a, please see my private message
<Aperture> Can I ask my question again?
<leftyfb> pankaj_: keep trying, try #hardware or read the documentation on your hardware
<Aperture> So I screwed my partition table somehow when resizing partitions, and now whenever Ubuntu boots, I get dropped to a BusyBox (initramfs) prompt. Any ideas on what I should do?
<p0a> ioria: seems 4.13 is installed. here I go... (restarting)
<pankaj_> leftyfb: ok
<p0a> ioria: thanks for the help
<ioria> p0a,  no prob
<Looan> https://tinyurl.com/ya79dnx5
<Aperture> there's also an "ALERT! /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell!!" message right before this
<leftyfb> Looan: can we help you with something?
<Mutter> Someone can help me with beryl cube?
<leftyfb> Mutter: beryl isn't a thing anymore AFAICT
<Mutter> Afaict? What is that?
<leftyfb> as far as I can tell
<leftyfb> Mutter: you can play with the cube affect by enabling "desktop cube" using compizconfig-settings-manager
<Mutter> Compiz??? Omg what is that?
<Mutter> My last distro was feisty
<Aperture> guess I'll uh
<leftyfb> Mutter: what are you running now?
<Aperture> ask in a different channel
<qsqsqsq> what application are not installed in minimal installation of ubuntu 18.04
<Mutter> I’m running gutsy gibbon
<leftyfb> Mutter: trolling is offtopic
<[Kid]> anyone have multipath setup and working in 18.04?
<[Kid]> i am able to see paths and they are ready, but if i try to mount the friendly name it says mount path busy
<Mutter> Hey man !! Im not trolling
<Mutter> I want to install The cube like a beryl
<leftyfb> Mutter: I told you how to do it. Mutter you also claim to run a distro which was unsupported over 10 years ago. Come back when you actually want help with Ubuntu.
<Mutter> Compiz or whaterver
<Mutter> So what? What distro do You recomended?
<leftyfb> Mutter: ubuntu.com
<Mutter> Ubuntu ok
<Mutter> Or xface
<Mutter> Ok
<Mutter> Thanxs
<Mutter> Mint....
<bunnyman13> Hey all
<tomreyn> AquaL1te: see ubuntu_archivemirrors_https at https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts
<s10gopal> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30GHz (2.66GHz) • Memory: Physical: 11.3 GiB Total (10.6 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 13.1 GB / 136.1 GB (123.0 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 520 @ Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 27m 22s
<krytarik> ...
<leftyfb> s10gopal: please don't do that
<s10gopal> sorry ,
<kostkon> s10gopal, you are forgiven
<shakes808> Hello everyone,  I just updated to 18.04 and now my laptop freezes up frequently.  I have looked at top and system monitor and nothing seems to be using up my resources.  any suggestions?
<s10gopal> in communitheme , system monitor gui is not working properly , how to report it ?
<ioria> shakes808, freezes how ?
<shakes808> computer just locks up and i have to force restart it
<ioria> shakes808, fresh install ? proprietary drivers in use ? using default gnome-shell on xorg ?
<tomreyn> AquaL1te: output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nJFGsyZQmX/
<s10gopal> ioria, sometime this happen with me too , and sometimes it also happens while restarting , black screen with some logs like starting deaom , services etc
<shakes808> ioria: I had 16 LTS and upgraded to 17 and then 18
<shakes808> Correct
<kostkon> !reisub | shakes808, this is a safer way to recover from situations like yours, it works most of the time
<ubottu> shakes808, this is a safer way to recover from situations like yours, it works most of the time: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<bunnyman13> from my understanding there was a lot of issues that was released with 18.04
<ioria> s10gopal, system monitor is ok with community theme
<s10gopal> can i get a list of applications which are not installed in minimal installation of ubuntu 18.04 please
<clakes> \\q
<clakes> whoops
<s10gopal> ioria, i will upload a screenshot
<s10gopal> ioria, where to upload ss ?
<s10gopal> ioria, https://imgur.com/a/Uu6hNwv
<CableGuy> having an issue installing a ballistics program
<CableGuy> sourced from: https://sourceforge.net/projects/balcomp/?source=typ_redirect
<CableGuy> using the slack12 tar.gz
<CableGuy> have not found any instructions other than it needs a libpng3
<CableGuy> can anyone help
<kino> hi
<kino> is here kittykatt
<s10gopal> !rules
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kino> fff
<s10gopal> !rules | kino
<ubottu> kino: please see above
<kostkon> kino, you've taken a wrong turn
<kino> ok
<kino> i dont do that animore
<kostkon> kino, go eastwestnorthsouthish
<kostkon> kino, good
<matjam> !compile | CableGuy
<ubottu> CableGuy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<chanikan> I did something, to make my ubuntu ask me for the keyring password every time I log in.  By default it didn`t do this.  I`ve googled it and it claims it is hasardous to remove this feature, however, on a clean install it doesn`t ask for it.  Therefor it should be possible to safely remove it somehow, right?
<matjam> CableGuy: ubuntu is not slackware, so its unsurprising a 10 year old binary won't work on ubuntu. It's also not something packed with ubuntu, so it's unlikely you'll find support here for that software.
<TortoiseSvn> leftyfb: What the hell man?
<CableGuy> I've tried 3 different versions of it the same software...I just need a little help on the install is all
<s10gopal> chanikan, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/disable-unlock-login-keyring-ubuntu-13-04/
<matjam> CableGuy: #ubuntu is for ubuntu-related support questions, this is a problem that isn't related to ubuntu supported software, so this isn't the appropriate place to ask for help with that software, sorry.
<matjam> !offtopic | CableGuy
<ubottu> CableGuy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rud0lf> please help. when i initiate bluetooth connection from blueman-applet on pc with headphones, it works fine (pulseaudio shows new output device), but when headphones (on power-on) initiate connection, no audio output device appears in pa, although both blueman-applet and headset says it's connected, and "pactl list cards short" shows bluetooth card
<rud0lf> i need to manually disconnect and reconnect with blueman-applet
<rud0lf> is there a dbus signal or another way i can send to pulseaudio to refresh its status?
<matjam> rud0lf: I don't know the answer to that but if you wait a while, someone might have a suggestion.
<CableGuy> so then...what you're saying is that even though it was compatble with and built for older ubuntu versions I am SOL here
<rud0lf> matjam: thank you, i will wait patiently
<matjam> CableGuy: it's not an ubuntu supplied and supported software.
<matjam> you can go to #ubu ...
<matjam> fine.
<ioria> s10gopal, and it works correctly if you change the theme ?
<s10gopal> ioria, yes
<ioria> s10gopal, works perfectly here
<ioria> s10gopal, what version of gnome-system-monitor ?
<chanikan> thank you for the response s10gopal, I`m using lubuntu but now I got the right idea, so I should be able to google fu it I think
<viju> Can I upgrade from 16.04 to the 18.04?
<ioria> chanikan, look for keyring.default file  (i don't recall the exact location)
<s10gopal> ioria, how to check version dpkg -l gnome-system-monitor returns nothing
<ioria> s10gopal, dpkg -l  | grep system-monitor   (unless you 're using a snap)
<s10gopal> ioria, nothing
<ioria> s10gopal, sudo snap list
<s10gopal> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2x8fMKV4tM/
<s10gopal> ioria, 3.26.0
<ioria> s10gopal, as i said, you're using a snap
<s10gopal> ioria, it is default
<ioria> s10gopal, i don't remember that (maybe); report to snap dev
<ioria> s10gopal, i don't have it
<s10gopal> ioria, can i get a list of applications which are not installed in minimal installation of ubuntu 18.04 please
<ioria> !info gnome-system-monitor
<ubottu> gnome-system-monitor (source: gnome-system-monitor): Process viewer and system resource monitor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 199 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<s10gopal> why mine gnome is outdated ?
<ioria> s10gopal, i'd remove that snap and get the official one
<ioria> s10gopal,  what you mean with minimal installation  ?  mini.iso ?
<s10gopal> ioria, no , option in ubuntu installer
<ioria> s10gopal,  ah, the new feature ...  not tried so far
<ioria> s10gopal,  inimal Ubuntu install containing a desktop environment, a web browser, some core system tools, and little else
<s10gopal> ioria, but how to compare which package are present in full install and which are not present in min install ?
<ioria> s10gopal,  why compare ?
<en1gma> im running 18.4 lts x86_64 desktop. default install and desktop. if i have two seperate terms open and click the icon a little window pops up and shows my two terms
<en1gma> is there a way to make those terms in that window larger so i can see more
<TortoiseSvn> Goodbye leftyfb i hope you find your hot fox or panda furry lover soon
<TortoiseSvn> leftyfb: dont be afraid of who you are.
<s10gopal> en1gma, try to open that term window then press ctrl + p , ( i am no sure ) then save it as pdf
<s10gopal> then read it
<ioria> s10gopal,  we are talking about   80 packages missing , no more
<ph88^> when is does ubuntu 18.04 get kernel 4.16 ?
<ph88^> -is
<en1gma> https://youtu.be/oQ3ysaNxhyA
<en1gma> resize that area...
<rud0lf> i have a tiny issue and i don't know when to look for config files.. when headset bluetooth connects, there are 3 profiles possible: HSP, A2DP, and Disabled. And the last one, disabled, is default. Can i change it so it will select A2DP upon connection?
<rud0lf> every time i pair headset, i need to open blueman and change audio profile.. not a big issue but still silly and iritating
<s10gopal> #ubuntu-kernel | ph88^,
<s10gopal> en1gma, if click is not working then it is bug , try alt + tab
<s10gopal> ioria, thx
<brainwash> ph88^: never
<s10gopal> glitch*
<en1gma> i do not want to select and goto that window
<en1gma> i want both windows to be bigger when not selected
<en1gma> where i can pick either one but dont pick nothing
<en1gma> in the video i want to grab the sides or corner to expand. you cant see me doing that?
<mm302> hello, on the ReportingBugs page looks like I cannot report a system crash
<kostkon> !details | mm302
<ubottu> mm302: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tomreyn> mm302: which ubuntu version? in /var/crash/ do you see a .crash file where the file name matches the time when you rebooted after the system crash?
<ioria> mm302, and should be automatic if you press 'Report', unless you disabled  it in Privacy
<mm302> ubuntu18, sometimes when I lock my laptop, then later I unlock it, after login, x server freezes. nothing I can do other than restarting (Ctrl+Alt num> doesn't work
<ioria> mm302, that's not a 'crash'
<mm302> I have nothing in /var/crash but I saw a strange line in syslog after PM: suspend entry (deep)
<tomreyn> !reisub | mm302
<ubottu> mm302: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<mohamed_> hi
<mm302> thanks, why do you think this is not a crash?
<ioria> mm302, because it tells you
<ioria> mm302, and you have a report under /var/crash
<ph88^> =j #ubuntu-kernel
<ph88^> =j #ubuntu-kernel
<ph88^> =j #ubuntu-kernel
<mm302> you mean it's not an automatically detected crash
<Flannel> ph88^: /j
<ioria> mm302, i mean could be a bug, not a 'crash'
<ioria> mm302, basically you can't unlock ?
<mm302> if I don't have other way than powering off, that's a crash to me
<ioria> ok
<ioria> mm302, tell us more about your settings
<mm302> in the syslog I see: May 19 17:25:41 lenovo kernel: [24424.690665] PM: suspend entry (deep)
<mm302> ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@
<ioria> mm302, that  looks like a log corruption ... so it's about suspend ?
<mm302> ok thanks anyway, I don't know for sure why that happened, I thought I would report it, it may depend on my laptop or X server maybe who knows
<ioria> mm302, super + l
<pankaj> For some work I need 2.11 version of glibc. Is their any apt command that can install that older version or do I have to build it or any advice please?
<leftyfb> pankaj: Is this on LFS?
<pankaj> leftyfb: Yes. I need glibc 2.11 because later version have not been tested. Is there any apt command to do that safely?
<leftyfb> pankaj: LFS is not supported here
<pankaj> leftyfb: Cannot you just tell how to downgrade the package safely. Now say it is also related to lfs.
<RoadRunner> how is 18.04 diff from 16.04 that GParted doesn't work with it?
<ioria> pankaj, you could install lucid in vm
<ioria> RoadRunner, because probably you login in the wayland session
<pankaj> ioria: Is it the standard way in ubuntu or is their any other easy way via ubuntu default installation tool?
<RoadRunner> ioria: please explain what that means
<leftyfb> ioria: pankaj is running Linux From Scratch. Not ubuntu.
<ioria> leftyfb, ah, ok
<ioria> pankaj, scratch that
<pankaj> leftyfb: This time I am running ubuntu and not lfs. I installed ubuntu to install lfs but I am asking ubuntu question.
<pankaj> ioria: I am on ubuntu.
<ioria> lol
<ioria> RoadRunner, gparted is ok (as always) on bionic
<leftyfb> pankaj: lsb_release -a
<RoadRunner> ioria: gparted fails to shrink an ext4 partition in a new install of 18.04
<ioria> RoadRunner, what it says ? details
<RoadRunner> ioria: doesn't say nothing, just indicates  the min partition size to be same as max part size
<ioria> RoadRunner, it thought you meant 'id does not start'
<RoadRunner> starts fine, but doesn't shrink
<ioria> RoadRunner, it's umounted, right ?
<RoadRunner> no... I thought that was only needed when you ran into a problem on an older install. I could grow a mounted partition before, but to shrink must always be unmounted?
<oerheks> basicly: yes
<pxc2> I have a filesystem which contains a systemd unit linked into /etc/systemd/system, and it appears that systemd is loading before the filesystem is mounted. How can I add it to my initial ramdisk? I've already added the x-initrd.mount option to the relevant filesystem in /etc/fstab and run the Debian update-grub helper but that doesn't seem to have made a difference
<ioria> RoadRunner, what kind of partition is ?  not root i hope
<pxc2> is that option something only dracut does anything about? I've been googling around but I can't for the life of my find the documentation that says how to get filesystems mounted during the initial ramdisk on Ubuntu
<pxc2> *for the life of me
<RoadRunner> ioria: default ext4 install
<RoadRunner> ie: only one partition in that scheme
<ioria> RoadRunner, paste sudo parted -l
<RoadRunner> leme power on that box, a few mins...
<ioria> RoadRunner, you cannot shrink root ; you need a livecd
<RoadRunner> ioria: but growing is still fine for a mounted part, right?
<ioria> RoadRunner, idr , maybe but not safe; but you said shrink
<oerheks> you never could grow/shrink a partition that is mounted ( before)
<RoadRunner> oerheks: sorry, I did... under 16.04
<RoadRunner> grow that is
<ioria> sill waiting ...
<RoadRunner> the bugger booted into poor res... sorry
<ioria> Wile E. Coyote
<pankaj> leftyfb: Distributor ID=ubuntu
<pankaj> leftyfb: Description: 18.04 LTS
<pankaj> leftyfb: codename bionic
<leftyfb> pankaj: please use pastebin
<pankaj> leftyfb: release 18.04
<RoadRunner_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QHMKCx8B5q/
<pankaj> leftyfb: These were some details. Now, please tell me how to install glibc 2.11. I checked synaptic but it is not supported (I think)
<pankaj> leftyfb: OK
<leftyfb> pankaj: if you install an older version of glibc on Ubuntu, you're going to severely damage it
<RoadRunner> ioria: the above paste should show you everything you need; sorry for the delay :)
<pankaj> leftyfb: But what then should I do. I need glibc version 2.11. Is their any way?
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=glibc .. *what* needs glib 2.11 ?
<leftyfb> pankaj: why do you think you need glibc version 2.11? Nothing officially supported in Ubuntu requires glibc 2.11
<oerheks> it is so old, not even op https://www.gnu.org/software/libc/  anymore
<pankaj> leftyfb: Consider that if someone wants an older version of any application. In that case what should the person do if that version is available but just not supported by ubuntu.
<pankaj> leftyfb: https://ptpb.pw/BZSG
<leftyfb> pankaj: what you are doing, since you're being so elusive about it, is not supported in Ubuntu. I still believe you are running LFS and just trying to get help with it here
<matjam> RoadRunner: Ioria left
<pankaj> leftyfb: You just tell me that whether it can be done or not (And you can ask me any question in case you are not sure whether I am using ubuntu this time or not and I will surely answer: Whether it be a commnad).
<RoadRunner> matjam: good to see you again :), I take it, you'll confirm everything your collegues said here earlier?
<matjam> I've not been paying attention
<matjam> RoadRunner: if you're trying to shrink your root filesystem, boot from a USB stick and shrink it with gparted there.
<oerheks> matjam, he is talking about a spare 80 gb disk with one partition; and wonders why it need to be unmounted before risize
<oerheks> c/resize
<matjam> yeah you need to unmount that before messing with it
<matjam> I don't think online resize of any ext filesystem has ever been supported
<oerheks> jups, filesystems in use by the os  cannot be unmounted, but that is just a detail
<matjam> at least, you can grow a filesystem but not shrink it
<RoadRunner> matjam: that was my question, thanks :)
<RoadRunner> btw, had problems booting 18.04 from live usb (live cd was fine) tried diff sticks and on diff comps, any idea why?
<matjam> RoadRunner: make sure you use the right tool to make the usb stick; ubuntu usb-creator-gtk works well, there's tools for windows and macos too.
<matjam> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/
<matjam> unetbootin for example does it the wrong way, and you'll have problems booting with it
<RoadRunner> I used unetbootin, didn't have issues with it bfr, or with earlier ubuntu versions...
<RoadRunner> but I'll try the tool you suggested
<matjam> yes, thats your problem then. I know this, because I had the same problem.
<luxio> good ol' `dd` should work
<luxio> on Windows I use rufus
<matjam> luxio: boot block etc is different for a CD vs a USB drive
<matjam> Rufus is the recommended tool for Windows to make a bootable USB stick
<RoadRunner> matjam: so unetbootin is know  to have issues with new u/xubuntu's?
<matjam> since at least 16.04
<matjam> https://askubuntu.com/questions/758658/creating-a-usb-media-using-unetbootin-isnt-recognized-as-booting-media
<matjam> luxio: I think dd might work actually but using rufus or startup disk creator is the "supported" way
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: I've had success using win32diskimager as well
<matjam> SlidingHorn: I think that just is basically the same as dd
<RoadRunner> almost too many to choose from, is there a concensus on the one tool that' bullet proof  for diff distros and yet is easy to use (ideally gui)?
<matjam> on ubuntu, use startup disk creator (usb-creator-gtk), on windows, use rufus
<mpatate> Hi
<mpatate> I'm a noOb on linux and I am trying Ubuntu Mate wich is pretty good for my usage. But I have make a little mistake :P
<RoadRunner> ok, another problem out of the way :) ; now, back to partitioning: for general purpose computing under 18.04, what partitioning scheme would you recomend?
<mpatate> I touch something and the wifi signal, the battery porcentage, the bluetooth icon disapear (near the time)
<mpatate> Where can I put them back ?
<luxio> mpatate: what version of ubuntu are you using
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: Either let Ubuntu set it up for you, or select the "/home/ on a separate partition" option
<luxio> oh nevermind
<matjam> RoadRunner: I make a 2GB ext4 /boot, 2GB swap, the rest is btfs for /
<mpatate> the last ubuntu mate, 18.04
<mpatate> (on windows, this is the notification zone)
<RoadRunner> matjam: when you say "a 2GB ext4 /boot" do you mean a lvs setup?
<bitess> 2gb /boot is a little excessive. :P
<matjam> RoadRunner: I don't use LVM. I rarely feel the need for it on a desktop unless I'm going to use whole disk encryption.
<matjam> bitess: probably. But I end up being lazy and its nice having a few kernels around
<bitess> that's enough for a few dozen kernels :P
<RoadRunner> matjam: has the issue with old kernel accumulation been resolved under 18.04?
<matjam> I don't think its an issue? you just do apt autoremove and they go away
<ericx2x> v
<matjam> mpatate: I don't know exactly as I don't use MATE but I'm firing up a VM to have a look. I think...
<matjam> damit
<ads20000> mpatate: https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/support is a good place for Ubuntu MATE support aaaand he's gone :(
<ads20000> *they've gone
<RoadRunner> matjam: unless its your client that doesn't remember or know cli...; now only 3 kernels should be retained by defualt after an update, right?
<matjam> RoadRunner: you know I don't know. I can't say its something that ever bothered me.
<Doktor> hello everybody
<Doktor> I am just here to tell you that linux is the biggest shit I have ever seen.
<leftyfb> Doktor: This is a support channel. Please be nice and don't post such thing.
<ericx2x> sorry my computer shutdown on me and I lost the chat..
<Doktor> oh sorry, I have to ask a question here, right?
<Doktor> Why is Linux so bad?
<jeremy31> Doktor Or are you here to get banned?
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: what is the advantage of having /home on a sep partition?
<leftyfb> Doktor: linux is a kernel. Do you have a legitimate Ubuntu support question or are you only here to rant about how much you hate "linux"?
<matjam> Doktor: obvious troll is obvious
<Doktor> I recently smashed my ssd with a hammer, just to het rid of this fucking not working ubuntu. I am back to Windows. Bye
<SlidingHorn> !op | Doktor
<ubottu> Doktor: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<jeremy31> popey Can you help Doktor
<Doktor> Linux is kernel. ahh fuck you. Ubuntu is a piece of crap. a fucking piece of a big crap. I will never ever use this not working shit ever again. thanks for listing. bye
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: makes it easier if you're, for instance, using multiple distros, distro-hopping, or simply upgrading often, as your personal files are kept separate and accessible from different systems
<Lory> helo i I'm looking for girl for knowledge
<Butterfly_> why girl ?
<SlidingHorn> Lory: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<wodencafe> um wat
<SleePy> Hi, Upgrading to 18.04 from 16.04, during a review process to fix a config file in /etc, the upgrade process crashed.  Trying to restart apt dist-upgrade fails because apt is still running.  Doing a "screen -Dr" tells me: Directory '/run/screen' must have mode 777.
<SleePy> I'm thinking the error is clear, but also thinking why do I need to  chmod 777 as root :\
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: when you mean distro hopping, would that work only for Debian based distro's or not necessarily?
<SlidingHorn> SleePy: Well, the LTS > LTS upgrade isn't supported until July when the .1 release comes out, but what do you mean by "restart apt dist-upgrade", and what made you run the original upgrade attempt in screen?
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: no, you could access the /home/ partition and keep your personal files across any distro (e.g. arch, fedora, debian, etc.)
<Flannel> SlidingHorn, SleePy: not "supported" as in "probably works but may have stability issues", but it should still work.
<SleePy> SlidingHorn: I don't remember activating a screen session, but must have been in one
<matjam> do-release-upgrade would be the right thing to use
<SleePy> SlidingHorn: I've upgraded about 5 other systems with no issues from 16.04 to 18.04.  Just random crash while editing a config file to resolve a conflict
<Flannel> SleePy: Is this a console-instigated upgrade, and were you using apt or do-release-upgrade?
<SleePy> I used the do-release-upgrade -d
<matjam> SleePy: did you make a note of the ssh thing it mentions at the beginning
<SleePy> Comparing the /var/run to a working 18.04, I see the directory on it is drwxrwxrwt while the one i'm upgrading is drwxrwxr-x
<matjam> you can ssh to that special port and reconnect with the upgrade session
<SleePy> matjam: I didn't loose SSH access
<Flannel> SleePy: If I remember correctly, that'll start a screen session or an ssh session so it doesn't tank if you disconnect.
<Flannel> SleePy: and now that I think about it, starting an SSHd doesn't make any sense.
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: would config files for diff apps not be different under diff distro's?
<Flannel> SleePy: I remember it mentioning that in the console, but let me look to see if I can find any actual documentation on it.
<SleePy> I did: chmod o+wt /run/screen/
<SleePy> Seems to make screen happy, but the screen session was not running apt :\
<leftyfb> SleePy: kill the currently running dpkg process and continue on with the upgrade. You could try running do-release-upgrade again or just apt-get dist-upgrade.
<SleePy> Well I'm nervous about killing a running dpkg process :\
<SleePy> I can find it though with a : ps aux | grep "[d]pkg"
<leftyfb> SleePy: ok, try the upgrade again. Note the error if you get one
<hggdh> upgrade logs should be under /var/log/dist-upgrade
<SleePy> Your thinking kill the dpkg process and restart it, hoping that nothing breaks
<leftyfb> SleePy: Since you cannot get back to the screen session, there's no recovering the dpkg process. anyway.
<Flannel> SleePy: Try `screen -list`, you may have more than one screen session to reattach to.
<eelstrebor> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<SleePy> Well there is /run/screen/S-root/byobu.reload-required
<SleePy> But screen -Dr wont reattach me
<Flannel> What about explicitly specifying it?
<SleePy> tried: "screen -r /run/screen/S-root/byobu.reload-required"  no luck
<Flannel> what about that same thing with -d
<Flannel> (although I agree, probably no joy)
<SleePy> Bad session name 'run/screen/S-root/byobu.reload-required'
<SleePy> 533 0 -rwx------ 1 root root 0 May 19 13:32 /run/screen/S-root/byobu.reload-required
<SleePy> Well I tried everything to get it back.  Just got to kill it I guess :\
<Flannel> SleePy: dpkg tends to be pretty robust.  If you kill it, you may have to `dpkg cofigure -a` to make it consistent, but it'll figure itself out from there.
<Flannel> SleePy: Oh, wait.
<Flannel> SleePy: You need to reattach with whatever is in screen -list
<SleePy> root@Poseidon:~# screen -list
<SleePy> No Sockets found in /run/screen/S-root.
<Flannel> ok, then yeah, probably not recoverable.
<SleePy> I google byobu and it shows up about tmux stuff.  I've never used it before.  Better read me a man page
<RoadRunner> matjam: what are the advantages of having sep boot and swap partitions?
<leftyfb> SleePy: to reattach to byobu, you just type byobu
<matjam> RoadRunner: grub has an option to remember the last chosen item but if you enable it, it can't write to btrfs
<SleePy> Hmm, that wasn't running anything either.  Oh well killing dpkg now
<eelstrebor> is it safe to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 via apt instead of a fresh install?
<matjam> also if there is a filesystem problem with /, having a separate /boot will get you to fsck
<tgm4883> eelstrebor: via apt? no
<eelstrebor> ok
<SleePy> And "dpkg --configure -a" picked it up and going again.
<Flannel> eelstrebor: There is a process, do-release-upgrade, but it's recommended you wait until 18.04.1 (but it should work fine)
<SleePy> Good thing this is just one of my VMs at home.  Not a real production system.  Which is why I was upgrading them to 18.04.  As who cares :D
<eelstrebor> ok. i need openssl 1.1 but there isn't a pkg for 16.04 - that's why i'm upgrading
<matjam> SleePy: so, it won't remove unnecessary packages
<Flannel> eelstrebor: Yeah, there is a supported upgrade path, but before it's rolled out to everyone, they wait for a few months for 18.04 to settle down.  You can upgrade early if you'd like.
<RoadRunner> matjam: please explain further re grub and btrfs?
<eelstrebor> Flannel, ok. i guess i'll roll back to mainline kernel 4.16.3 since i can't get the newer kernel headers to install without openssl 1.1
<Flannel> eelstrebor: or just upgrade to 18.04
<eelstrebor> well, let's hope that i don't crash my server
<SleePy> Always have backups!
 * eelstrebor is doing that now
<eelstrebor> 2 TB drives take awhile to backup
<matjam> RoadRunner: its just a idiosyncrasy of my particular preferred setup.
<RoadRunner> matjam: sorry if I didn't fully understand your answer..., I think I got the sep boot part but not the advantage for a sep swap partition
<SleePy> Thanks for the help.  Finished up, rebooted and all seems good.
<matjam> swap is always a separate partition
<matjam> I mean you could make a swap file if you wanted but by default the installer will make a partition.
<kangaroo72> Hi ... I'm in trouble to connect wlan in Ubuntu 18.04 (mini.iso)
<RoadRunner> matjam: didn't happen in my case  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QHMKCx8B5q/
<kangaroo72> Do I have to use netplan?
<jeremy31> kangaroo72 a few topics at https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<matjam> RoadRunner: if you have any other disks in the system, and there's a swap partition there, it will use that instead.
<matjam> RoadRunner: or if you customized the partition layout, it won't make one for you.
<matjam> RoadRunner: however if you tell it to use one of the preset partition layouts, it will always make a swap partition.
<kangaroo72> jeremy31: will test this ... thanks
<RoadRunner> matjam: I asked SlidingHorn: "would config files for same apps be different under diff distro's?" but perhaps he left, what do you think?
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: the files in .config and .local should be platform agnostic.  The configurations that may change (if there are any) would be in the /etc/ directory, which will be on the OS's partition, not /home/
<upgrade_stuck> hi, I'm trying to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 via the graphical updater and the window is frozen and greyed out in the "cleaning up" phase, last visible line "processing triggers for libgdk-pixbuf2..."
<kangaroo72> invalid YAML at /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml line 2 colum 10: mapping values are not allowed in this context :-(
<upgrade_stuck> is that a known issue?
<upgrade_stuck> the apt-term.log has that line followed by "log ended <timestamp>"
<kangaroo72> Is there a problem? https://pastebin.com/gsZx6Zqg
<RoadRunner> thanks SlidingHorn :)
<Butterfly_> upgrade_stuck : how long has it been stuck ?
<upgrade_stuck> according to the "log ended" timestamp, half an hour. no CPU activity, no disk activity
<Butterfly_> that seems too long indeed
<Butterfly_> but personally i can't help you, i never upgraded ubuntu myself
<kangaroo72> @jeremy31: Can you help here? https://pastebin.com/gsZx6Zqg
<RoadRunner> on the subject of backup strategies: originally, I was thinking of splitting my 80G disk in half, with one half occupied with 18.04  and the other with its complete coppy, which would give me a full backup of system and data/configs now and an option to replace one half with a newer lts ver when it comes out and build that up gradually without losing the older setup. But maybe there is a better way to do this? Like just duplicating only boo
<RoadRunner> t and home partitions?
<zzero1> Booted with bionic and chrooted into a xenial installation. How can I upgrade the xenial to beaver from the chroot ?
<luxio> In Audacity when I have nothing plugged in and "pulse: line: 0" set as the recording device, why is there static?
<luxio> What is that static?
<matjam> zzero1: that's not a supported upgrade method, you should boot into bionic and use do-release-upgraed -d to force the upgrade as it is not currently recommended to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 until 18.04.1 is released.
<upgrade_stuck> ok, so I assume it's a known issue with libgdk-pixbuf2... blowing up while upgrading, that reaches back to ~2010.
<matjam> upgrade_stuck: not had that issue myself.
<cri> list!
<zzero1> matjam: can you elaborate about the 18.04.1 not recommended ?
<upgrade_stuck> matjam: I accepted the bionic upgrade from the GUI, it got stuck in the cleanup phase
<zzero1> stability ?
<matjam> zzero1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS
<matjam> zzero1: however it is possible to do it if you really want to.
<upgrade_stuck> after killing the upgrader I did apt update/update/dist-upgrade/autoremove, dpkg --reconfigure -a (seems to have been a noop), and successfully rebooted.
<zzero1>  until a few days after 18.04.1's release
<matjam> gotta go folks, good luck.
<upgrade_stuck> is there anything else I should check/clean up after being forced to kill the upgrader?
<zzero1> bye
<upgrade_stuck> bye
<RoadRunner> matjam: SlidingHorn: gentlemen, if I could ask you for some more wisdom on backup strategies, please check out my question of 11 min ago, many thanks
<matjam> upgrade_stuck: you can probably do dpkg --configure -a once you kill it
<upgrade_stuck> matjam: yep, done that and apt update/dist-upgrade
<SporkWitch> upgrade_stuck: there's a reason many recommend doing a clean install over even the automatic "hey you can upgrade" message.  This is also an advantage of having a separate home partition: ease of upgrade / recovery
<Peyam> is there anyway to see the name of a parition similar to ubuntu in windowsd?
<Peyam> like ../sda1
<krytarik> Strikes me as a ##windows question.
<Sweepyoface> Hi, I'm trying to customize my motd and I moved the 90-updates-available script to a different server that didn't have one
<Sweepyoface> but on the new server /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available does not exist
<Sweepyoface> is there a package which contains this functionality?
<krytarik> Well, that file is in 'update-notifier-common' anyway.
<Peyam> I have a big problem doul booting win 10 and ubuntu on a NVME SSD
<Sweepyoface> krytarik: not sure what you mean
<Sweepyoface> I installed that, what next?
<maum> hello
<maum> What can I do when /dev/sda1 is full ?
<Sweepyoface> free some space or get more space?
<maum> hello
<Peyam> maum, why is it full? extend it?
<phinxy> How often does packages like mpv get "updated" to match the latest github source code? Ubuntu Bionic.
<maum> free some space : I don't know /var maybe have some big file
<maum> how can get more space?
<phinxy> check the .trash folder(s)
<Sweepyoface> delete things that are taking up space
<Sweepyoface> or get a bigger/another drive
<maum> ./tmp folder? I already checked
<Flannel> maum: where is /dev/sda1 mounted?
<Sweepyoface> try using ncdu
<phinxy> Some file managers does not delete files straight away but moves them to a trash folder.
<krytarik> !latest | phinxy
<ubottu> phinxy: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<maum> var, usr lib folder is biggest one
<Peyam> maum, maybe bleachbit helps
<maum> Peyam: I am on terminal
<maum> Could not open X display
<phinxy> Does backports make sense on Bionic?
<Peyam> muam try stuff like " sudo apt-get clean " or "sudo apt-get autremove --purge"
<maum> sda1 still size 16G used 16G
<Peyam> maum, do you have any unallocated paritions?
<maum> yes sda4
<Peyam> is it unallocated then why is it called sda4?
<Peyam> maum, run sudo fdisk /dev/sda | pastebinit and send me output
<Peyam> " sudo fdisk /dev/sda |pastebinit "
<maum> https://pastebin.com/STAna0nb
<Peyam> maum, " df -h | pastebinit "
<maum> https://pastebin.com/0e08xY3Y
<Peyam> maum, sudo resize2fs /dev/sda1
<maum> The filesystem is already 4194304 blocks long.  Nothing to do!
<maum> the message was it
<Peyam> maum, delete sda4 and redo sudo resize2fs /dev/sda1
<maum> same message
<maum> same error occurs
<Peyam> maum, sudo fdisk -l| pastebinit
<maum> https://pastebin.com/Y1DmLr6j
<Peyam> maum, you still have sda4
<Peyam> i said deleted it
<phinxy> So launchpad ppa's are often or always arm64 and i386?  Not arm64?
<SporkWitch> *amd64, and typically, because it's the most common arch these days
<SporkWitch> was enough headache getting a PPA set up for one arch, i wouldn't want to support others, especially if it means creating a separate build env for it lol
<maum> how can I delete it? I did sudo rm -rf /dev/sda4
<SporkWitch> fdisk
<Peyam> maum, sudo fdisk sudo fdisk /dev/sda4 and then it's command menu comes up
<Peyam> "sudo fdisk /dev/sda4 " I meant
<phinxy> How does the ppa maintainers decide when to make a new build?
<maum> fdisk: unable to open /dev/sda4: No such file or directory
<Peyam> "sudo fdisk /dev/sdax " x is the number of your partition
<Peyam> I could be wrong. long time ago I wrote that command
<maum> https://pastebin.com/FX65QWzd
<Peyam> maum, if you try " sudo fdisk /dev/sdax " or "sudo fdisk /dev/sda "
<Peyam> it might ask for parition number and then y ou write 4
<SporkWitch> Peyam: it's correct, though you shouldn't need to specify the partition number; /dev/sda1 == /dev/sda when invoking it
<Peyam> okey. you are right
<maum> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPw2vwx9msG
<oerheks> phinxy, depends on policy, time and something new to publish, patch, feature or bugfix
<maum> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0496mYXyCv
<oerheks> maum try to make sda2 swap again, so the boundries of the partitions meet.
 * oerheks looking @ https://pastebin.com/Y1DmLr6j
<maum> how?
<maum> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhK4Or9DDVS4
<RoadRunner> is Adwaita-dark the only dark theme available for 18.04?
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: I don't know if it's there for the normal Ubuntu, but I know that Ubuntu Studio comes with the Arc Dark & Arc Darker themes
<oerheks> something like this answer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_or_modify_a_swap_partition.3F --  https://askubuntu.com/questions/33697/how-do-i-add-a-swap-partition-after-system-installation -- sudo mkswap /dev/sdX
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: is Ubuntu Studio a sepparate downloadable package?
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: Ubuntu Studio is a separate flavor of Ubuntu (like xubuntu/kubuntu) made for media creation - audio, video, graphics, etc.
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: are the dark themes you mentioned extractable/downloadable for Xubuntu?
<oerheks> !info ubuntustudio-meta
<ubottu> Package ubuntustudio-meta does not exist in bionic
<maum> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQJKkVk8ouR
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-meta
<maum> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlwPExwz6tP
<RoadRunner> I wrote a modification of Greybird dark way back for 14.04, since it was a GTK2, I guess no point in trying it under 18.04?
<oerheks> maum, oh, you just needed to remove /dev/sda3  from fstab and save/reboot .. now the 'ol sda2 swap is gone
<maum> hm.. I don't know exactly. could you help me in 2~3 hours?
<maum> I need to go now and will comback.
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: they might be there already...  Menu > Settings Manager > Appearance > Themes
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: unfortunately not, I checked
<RoadRunner> so to be sure, gtk2 themes will not work under 18.04?
<RoadRunner> ok, another question: is there a way to change behaviour of mouse scroll wheel in Firefox? c(urrently it switches pages which I find most annoying)
<jottbe> Hi
<RoadRunner> myabe this question will find some interest: is there a sepparate module or something that can make use of additional/non standard buttons on some mice?
<jottbe> I have a problem. Since I upgraded to ubuntu 18.04 pm-hibernate does not work properly. The system goes down as expected, but when it comes back up after switching on, the old sessionn is not resumed
<jottbe> i5t is more like the system has been booted
<jottbe> Any ideas why suspend doesn't work anymore on my system? (it worked for ubuntu 16.04 but doesn't for 18.04 on the same hardware) i have an athlon64 (gen 7 based system with a radeon graphics chipset) and windows was never installed on the machine
<SporkWitch> jottbe: suspend to disk or suspend to ram?  suspend to disk is almost always disabled by default and you get to have some fun trying to reenable it
<jottbe> SporkWitch: I mean Suspend to disk
<jottbe> how can I reenable it?
<SporkWitch> https://lmgtfy.com/?s=d&q=enable+suspend+to+disk+on+ubuntu+18.04
<jottbe> SporkWich: thank's ill try it
#ubuntu 2018-05-20
<adam7> check https://www.reddit.com/r/TopMindsOfReddit/comments/8du0vn/welcome_to_the_matrix/
<SlidingHorn> adam7: what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<sarcastico> back - off - 1day 43m e 39s
<CIU> hello
<i00nsu> hi all, is possible to install xinit without installing a bounch of gpu I don't use? Or I need to install them and I can remove them later without removing xinit ?
<tomreyn> i00nsu: installing xinit should work independant of whether specific hardware is installed or not.
<Regen> Anyone having problems playing youtube videos (chrome AND firefox) after upgrading to 18.04?
<i00nsu> tomreyn: I am in minimal basic server mode, I do "apt install xinit" and there is a lot of drivers and stuff that is not needed as I already had installed xserver-xorg-mydrive
<tomreyn> !info xserver-xorg-mydrive
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-mydrive does not exist in bionic
<i00nsu> tomreyn: nouveau ( what difference make for the case ? )
<tomreyn> i00nsu: dpedendencies will need to be resolved during package installation, if that's what you mean. i do not know what "xserver-xorg-mydrive" is, though
<i00nsu> I need xinit .. I don't need radean etc..
<sarcastico> Away - off
<tomreyn> you can install with --no-install-recommends
<tomreyn> sarcastico: please disable your away signalling script on this channel
<i00nsu> tomreyn: Top! xx
<jusss> where I can get the latest iso image?
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: if I am to set up 18.04 in 4 partitions with sepparate home, boot and swap, back up wise, would it be unnecessary overkill to mirror everything and just mirror home and boot partitions instead?
<jusss> is there like sid version of debian in ubuntu?
<SlidingHorn> jusss: there is development on the 18.10 version - head to #ubuntu+1 for more info on that
<jusss> SlidingHorn: ok
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: not sure what you mean by mirroring
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: bfr, my approach was to have an install in one partition (not counting swap), the backup was another partition that was an exact copy of the install partition.  I am wondering how to do this better.
<tomreyn> Regen: running "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade && snap refresh" may fix it already.
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: personally, I wouldn't keep the backup on the same device, but that's just me
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: in other words, you feel I am overdoing it?
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: that's a copy, not a backup. use duplicity (GUI dejadup), boxbackup or restic to do remote backups, and always retain the latest full and the latest incremental backups for a couple days.
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: just a backup of data or settings will not help me if my setup becomes unbootable
<[Kid]> anyone running multipath ? i get all my paths with a multipath -ll, but i cant mount it. says it is busy, but it isn't mounted based on showing mounts.
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: if the formated capacity of my drive is 74GB and I want to keep half of it for various backups, what partition sizes and mount points would you recommend for home, boot, swap and the rest?
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: in terms of swap, if you're only running ubuntu bionic, you don't need it - it uses a swapfile instead.  I have 20GB set to / and the rest of my hdd allocated to /home/ just kinda depeds on what you want
<laptop> hello
<laptop> quick question, i have windows on one partition and ubuntu on the next, if windows if compromised can they get to ubuntu
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: I am likely to only use xubuntu 18.04 (or newer) on this box.  It was my understanding that a sep swap partition may speed up operations of os, this is not so anymore?
<laptop> is ubuntu 18.04 faster than 16.04? Also I have kernel 4.13 is that a problem if it says everthing is uptodate
<laptop> i know the mitigations for spectre are in 4.15
<crimson_king> laptop, a competent opponent will find many ways to get to you, that depends on your threat model. But I've never heard of any malicious software that would simply break out of Windows into another operating system.
<laptop> i see thank you
<laptop> also would you recommend updating to 18.04 in terms of speed reliabilty and performane
<laptop> I have a core 2 duo 2.2 ghz with 2 gb ram and intel gma 4500 processor
<laptop> is there is better support with 18.04
<crimson_king> laptop, I don't know. 16.04 is still supported. If you're happy with it, don't sweat it. Don't get paranoid over these things. If you really need more updated software, Ubuntu 18.04 is the right place to be right now, hehe
<laptop> when you say more updated software what is the real advantage, security?
<laptop> i am in hotel rooms a lot with wifi
<crimson_king> laptop, usually, yes. New kernel brings new hardware support, fixes, improvements, but also sometimes brings new issues
<laptop> other than firewall there is no other protection other than a vpn
<laptop> is 18.04 still too buggy
<oerheks> there is only one way to find out, for your hardware.
<crimson_king> laptop, exactly what oerheks said
<laptop> i am need to install it lol
<oerheks> it might run wayland fine, too
<crimson_king> laptop, about security, firewall is just one of many things that make up security of a GNU/Linux system.
<laptop> well you know it is really sad i had to install windows vista on my system to play my game since the intel driver is not well supported, unfortunately i only have a windows visata license although i like linux more
<laptop> what else would you recommend
<crimson_king> laptop, I mean, you don't need to install anything else assuming your needs are average.
<crimson_king> I just use firewall because I need to open ports for my Tor relay
<crimson_king> port forwarding..
<laptop> i see i think i will try ubuntu 18.04 the security mitigations are worth along with the most stable browser
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: if a sepparate swap partition is of no benefit; I would like for the total install not to exceed 37GB and my current home directory is ~7GB, is it reasonable to allocate 10GB for the home partition, 3GB for boot partition and the rest for the rest of system?
<laptop> just sucks that i have to still use windows vista to play my game
<crimson_king> laptop, by the way, experiment with Tor. Download the Tor Browser. Read the website, it has important info.
<crimson_king> If you worry about privacy/security, that will be interesting
<laptop> i have experimented with it, i like zenmate it works better for me
<laptop> zenmate vpn
<laptop> for chromium
<laptop> plus my bank will not allow me to use tor
<crimson_king> I see, just be careful with VPNs. They're centralized. Don't just trust any one
<laptop> that is why i have to rely on the most uptodate kernel and browser that is stable not perfect but better than nothing
<DocPlatypus> how do I stop updates from being automatically downloaded? I sometimes take my laptop to places where I'm using a cellular-wifi bridge or other spotty connectivity situations, and do not want to exhaust the quota/have my connection lag unnecessarily
<bsudarsono> halo
<crimson_king> DocPlatypus, open "Programs & Updates", the app that lets you choose mirrors, edit PPAs, you know?
<crimson_king> DocPlatypus, then switch to the "Updates" tab
<crimson_king> DocPlatypus, where it reads "When there are security updates" change to "Show Immediately"
<crimson_king> But I'm not sure if other apps like GNOME Software will respect these options or they have their own
<two_dogs_> hello everyone
<oerheks> with systemd; systemctl status apt-daily.service and systemctl status apt-daily.timer are the services to tweak if you want to rule updates
<snapdata> I'm trying to get the on-screen keyboard working for my disabled brother in 18.04. However, the only time it actives is when tapping on the input for the 'Applications' menu (gnome 3). In all other input scenarios, it never appears. I have tried both with and without the OSK enabled in the Accessibility settings, it makes no difference.
<snapdata> I have tried googling extensively but only turned up bugs for 16.04 or earlier that are no longer relevant.
<snapdata> Could someone tell me how I can check what inputs are firing for what touch events so that I might be able to trace it back to the source?
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: I realize its all largely personal pref but, I'd like to know, what is a min reasonble amount of space for the system partition to work properly (if boot partition is sepparate)?
<snapdata> For the record I have tried in Terminal (sometimes it appears, sometimes it doesn't, it's extremely sporadic), in web browsers, and other non-system apps (where it has never appeared at all)
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: take a look at https://help.ubutu.com/community/DiskSpace
<SlidingHorn> oops
<SlidingHorn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: thank you I'll study this
<oerheks> snapdata, move mouse down, then hit space, and keyboard appears
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: a superficial look through this material suggests a swap partition as "very recommended" , remembering what you said about it earlier, I am wondering if their suggestions may be out of date?
<snapdata> oerheks: is that just the way it works in 18.04 now? My brother is mentally disabled and he's not going to be able to do that. I was hoping it would work like it used to where it just appears when you use a touch event to select an input field
<snapdata> oerheks: What I've noticed playing around now is I can somewhat reliably get the keyboard to appear by dragging up from the bottom of the screen (1 out of 5 times or so) but there's no way to close it then. Unfortunately that will be too complicated for him
<oerheks> that would be clicking the keyboard-icon, no?
<snapdata> oerheks: What do you mean? In 18.04 there is no keyboard icon like there was in 17.04 and earlier
<snapdata> oerheks: or 16, can't remember. Unity and Gnome use different OSKs
<oerheks> settings > universal access - 1st switch "always show .." and typing "onscreen keyboard"
<oerheks> under that, there is type assist, with tweak options
<snapdata> oerheks: It doesn't work regardless of whether or not the OSK is enabled in the accessibility settings, unfortunately. Ubuntu 18.04 has some weird bundled support for touch activation of the OSK regardless of whether or not it's enabled, but in any case, it only works in the app menu, and nowhere else really
<snapdata> oerheks: I've even tried installing the OSK from unity, which doesn't appear under any circumstances either
<oerheks> i wonder why might can help you with this, touch and keyboard issue
<antonioalencar> Hi! Could someone help me out ? I was trying to move a '.tar.gz' from Downloads file to a file in /usr, however I did it right, somehow i also moved the /home/mainfolder , is there something i could do to back for what was before ?
<eelstrebor> earlier i tried to install 18.04, got it installed but the network didn't get configured correctly and i couldn't login to get my desktop - so i rolled back to 16.04 and now i have a networking issue - names get resolved but i can't ping my isp's gateway but can connect to the router
<eelstrebor> frustrated
<eelstrebor> the routing table matches other computers so i'm at a loss as to how to fix this - btw, all other devices on the network are ok, just my server box is broken
<eelstrebor> did i mention that i can't web surf?
<guiverc> antonioalencar, i would suggest looking thru `history` (command history) and seeing what you did wrong  (in hopes it'll provide a solution beyond the normal restore from backups)
<Prospero_1> you can't ping the gateway address?
<Prospero_1> Because it sounds like you can reach the dns
<guiverc> eelstrebor, i agree with Prospero_1 , the only option could be two devices using same ip address & a switch/router ignoring one as a result? (was it fixed? - check its ip address)
<guiverc> eelstrebor, s/only option/only other cause i can think of/
<eelstrebor> all my devices on my network have a static ip and none have this ip except just it - also everything worked fine until i made the mistake of trying to upgrade
<guiverc> eelstrebor, it was just a thought I had  (easy to check, so I thought worth mentioning)
<eelstrebor> it really makes me mad when this happens
 * eelstrebor wonders how many HOURS he'll have to spend to fix it
<Prospero_1> cat /etc/resolv.conf and ping the nameserver address there. What is the result?
<eelstrebor> i'm done for the night
<eelstrebor> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<eelstrebor> pings fine and i can ping the router
<guiverc> eelstrebor, add a "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to the file, try pinging (named addresses) addresses then...
<eelstrebor> tried it, no-go
<eelstrebor> i don't know, maybe it's something flakey with the new router firmware - i've tried rebooting the router so i'll try rolling back the firmware
<eelstrebor> but, the family comes after me with pitchforks when i mess with the router
<maum> hello
<Prospero_1> 127.0.0.1 is your localhost. Guiverc has it. 8.8.8.8 or 1.1.1.1 :')
<guiverc> Prospero_1, localhost is not abnormal, it means its done locally (elsewhere) - if that was misconfigured though another address would 'solve' the issue as it'd be used also (what i was thinking - it wouldn't fix local dns & gets lost of restart..)
<Prospero_1> guiverc, yep. The ping there isn't indicative of anything useful though.
<Prospero_1> Alright then. Take it one hop at a time. What is your default gateway address, can you ping it, and can you open up an admin web page on it?
<Prospero_1> Another long shot would be to try ufw disable
<{bosco}> so i am using my laptop ubuntu 17.04 with a hdmi cable attached to my samsung monitor and outputing the sound to a soundbar via audio cables why is my sound not going through the sound bar works just fine in windows to test but not in ubuntu display works fine and ubuntu sees it just fine :_
<cfhowlett> support for 17.04 ended in January.  upgrade to a supported version
<{bosco}> i agree but it should still work in 17.04 correct or there is a way to make it work
<cfhowlett> not supported includes irc support has ended.  upgrade is the way to make it work.
<cfhowlett> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<{bosco}> did something like this not work out of the box in 17.04 sound over hdmi or is this new to 18.04/10 ??? if so i will upgrade
<cfhowlett> sound > important < security?
<{bosco}> is that a yes or no ?
<{bosco}> if it was supposed to i want to figure out why
<lotuspsychje_> {bosco} 17.04 is end of life, that means we cannot support it anymore as cfhowlett stated above
<{bosco}> i know u cannot support it but u cant tell me whether sound over hdmi was supported in a previous version thats all i am asking ?
<cfhowlett> certainly was in 16.04 I haven't tested 18.04
<cfhowlett> of course, YMMV. different hardware, etc
<cfhowlett> easy test for your, {bosco}: get 16/18.04, make an ubuntu USB, boot the USB and test it.
<begundal> hello
<Shibe> is there any way i can get the latest stable mesa on ubuntu 18.04? the padoka stable ppa only seems to support 16.04 and 17.10
<Drag0nhunter> hello all
<Drag0nhunter> @shibe...officially...no but there are other ways i can't mention here
<lotuspsychje_> !latest | Shibe
<ubottu> Shibe: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<oerheks> if not padoka, then oibaf https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<patrick_> Can anyone help me navigate upgrading my Ubuntu Mate 15.10 to 16.04?
<patrick_> ..I found the disc from a few years back having 15.04 on it; popped it in a raspberry pi, and here I sit now with 15.10, and a bit stuck..
<Prospero_1> Google: sources.list 16.04 mate --or you can apt-get dist-upgrade
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | patrick_
<ubottu> patrick_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Prospero_1> dist-upgrade has caused me headaches in the past. Haven't done it in a while though.
<maum> hello
<maum> ./dev/sda1 is full, what can I do?
<EriC^^> maum: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get autoclean
<maum> EriC^^: I tried it but the device is still full
<EriC^^> maum: show your partition table "sudo parted -ls"
<EriC^^> !paste | maum
<ubottu> maum: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maum> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tJh4BJr6VW/
<EriC^^> maum: type 'df -h'
<maum> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V6ktfqtPdM/
<EriC^^> maum: type 'sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print'
<maum> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8PmmZnGNqK/
<EriC^^> maum: type 'sudo fdisk /dev/sda'
<maum> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3KmRXd5Q5r/
<EriC^^> maum: press "d" then select "1"
<maum> EriC^^: can I do this?
<EriC^^> yes
<maum> EriC^^: the fillesystem will be gone?
<maum> hm..
<EriC^^> no just the partition table entry
<maum> I did
<maum> sda3 left
<gogeta> ?
<EriC^^> type 'n' then 'p'
<EriC^^> (for primary)
<EriC^^> make the starting sector at 2048
<gogeta> old manual partation?
<gogeta> why not use cfdisk
<maum> partition number is 1 ?
<EriC^^> maum: yes
<maum> EriC^^: last sector?
<EriC^^> maum: use the default one
<maum> os
<maum> ok
<maum> done
<EriC^^> type 'w'
<maum> q ?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> then 'sudo partprobe /dev/sda'
<maum> done
<EriC^^> maum: sudo resize2fs /dev/sda1
<maum> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7x4J2Nvt3F/
<rangemonger> if im doing a net install with a minimal lxde desktop, what package(s) do i need to get the wifi tray icon?
<EriC^^> maum: what does df -h show ?
<gogeta> rangemonger: wpasuppclment and some sort of networkmanager
<maum> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mc76wZfHNd/
<rangemonger> gogeta: word, thanks
<gogeta> rangemonger: wicd is a good alt
<rangemonger> great thanks
<rangemonger> ill try em both
<gogeta> rangemonger: network manager in gnome and need a bunch of gnome stuff
<gogeta> rangemonger: wicd is its own thing and you cant install both they conflict
<rangemonger> right, i can try one at a time though
<EriC^^> maum: try rebooting it
<gogeta> rangemonger: wicd-client is the gui version
<rangemonger> actually, it seems that wicd depends on the other one
<rangemonger> gogeta: im making a minimal server for my compute stick
<rangemonger> seems like every ubuntu release's meta packages get a bit more messed up
<gogeta> rangemonger: wicd-curses is a cli version with a ncuses gui
<maum> EriC^^: ok
<gogeta> rangemonger: very nice if your going no window manager
<rangemonger> noted
<rangemonger> if one of these works good, the only other problem left is finding away to do an install without needing a net connection
<rangemonger> for some reason it needs one to get the efi grub installed
<rangemonger> even if i compile an iso with the grub efi packages
<maum> EriC^^: I rebooted the system, df -h output is same
<gogeta> rangemonger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<gogeta> rangemonger: oh strange
<rangemonger> yeah
<rangemonger> well, it does that even with an official build
<rangemonger> install it with no nw connection, grubs efi install fails
<oerheks> "seems like every ubuntu release's meta packages get a bit more messed up"  i read such statements all the time, but never proven to be true
<rangemonger> with net on, it goes
<rangemonger> oerheks: i never read it anywhere but its been my experience over the last few versions
<rangemonger> i used to have an easier time just installing a minimal and then picking a few metas and be done with it
<rangemonger> now things are all broken, its like the metas dont get everything they need to work
<rangemonger> for example, installing xinit doesnt give you a working xorg like it used to
<gogeta> rangemonger: one methed could be clone your entire base install to a image and clone it to eatch drive
<rangemonger> it "forgets" to get xterm, which is what it needs
<rangemonger> gogeta: thats what i was thinking if all else fails
<maum> EriC^^: are you there?
<begundal> hello
<rangemonger> gogeta: the preferences>network connections item in lubuntus start menu, what package is this a part of? i cant seem to pin it down
<gogeta> rangemonger: probly network manager
<rangemonger> i installed that and i dont get it
<gogeta> rangemonger: To fix the Network Manager not showing up on the panel issue, from the Lubuntu menu select Preferences > Default applications for LXSession, then click on the Autostart tab and under "Manual autostarted applications" type "nm-applet", then click the "+ Add" button on the left:
<gogeta> rangemonger: then relog and it should be there
<rangemonger> gogeta: so it just needs to autostart
<rangemonger> it should add a start menu entery though
<rangemonger> oh wait, one of the packages i just got added it
<rangemonger> not sure which
<gogeta> rangemonger: sometimes with ldxe you even need to refresh for the menu to refresh
<gogeta> rangemonger: eg reload
<rangemonger> hmm, if i go to create a wifi with it, nothing happens, must need something more
<rangemonger> ive been restarting after most installs to make sure
<rangemonger> this is on a vm at the moment so its not that irritating
<gogeta> rangemonger: lol
<gogeta> rangemonger: nothing as in no networks show up?
<rangemonger> the whole wifi dialogue doesnt show
<rangemonger> one sec, gonna run it from a terminal window
<gogeta> rangemonger: that may mean your lacking a wifi driver
<rangemonger> crap, nothing shows up in the terminal
<rangemonger> no verbose stuff
<rangemonger> oh well
<rangemonger> hmm
<rangemonger> i think the dialogue should still come up
<rangemonger> it does on the full lubuntu build
<gogeta> rangemonger: what the applet?
<rangemonger> oh wait, there was a seg fault
<gogeta> rangemonger: ah
<rangemonger> nm-connection-editor
<gogeta> rangemonger: kinda why i recmonded wicd
<rangemonger> seg fault on a fresh install :S
<rangemonger> yeah, im leaning towards that  one too
<gogeta> rangemonger: in base installed the nm is a bit of a bear
<LeelooMinai> Anyone alive?
<gogeta> LeelooMinai: nope killed em all
<rangemonger> gogeta: yeah
<LeelooMinai> Are you human?
<gogeta> LeelooMinai: there dead
<LeelooMinai> That was a serious question.
<lotuspsychje_> !ask | LeelooMinai
<ubottu> LeelooMinai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gogeta> rangemonger: wicd has a applet as well
<LeelooMinai> There's 1640 nicks in this channel. If you are human, ask yourelf: why my question had close to no response and even when someone responded, the communications stopped?
<rangemonger> gogeta: i also made a minimal lxde for nothing more than to run kvm on my desktop, its really sweet this way, basically just the taskbar, remote tools via nomachine, timeshift for backup and virtman
<lotuspsychje> LeelooMinai: asking if anyone is alive is not an ubuntu support question, go to the essential please
<guiverc> LeelooMinai, when did you ask your Ubuntu question?  I'
<gogeta> rangemonger: handy
<guiverc> I'm yet to see one.
<rangemonger> gogeta: yeah, i saw the applet, its perfect
<LeelooMinai> You are proving my point.
<lotuspsychje> gogeta: please next time, be helpful to users
<Markdown1_> !anyone | LeelooMinai
<gogeta> lotuspsychje: litterly helping one
<rangemonger> lotuspsychje: dude is really helpful this time
<lotuspsychje> gogeta: saying the channel is dead, isnt really helpful?
<gogeta> rangemonger: so wicd is working correctly
<LeelooMinai> From my point of view this channel is dead, yes, that's the point.
<rangemonger> seems to be, im going to have to compile this into an iso and fire it up on the compute stick to be sure
<gogeta> rangemonger: nice
<lotuspsychje> LeelooMinai: please proceed to your question?
<ducasse> LeelooMinai: do you have a support question?
<LeelooMinai> Which means, either I am insane or people are not human any more.
<rangemonger> how is it dead? we are all right here? :P
<LeelooMinai> rangemonger: We?
<rangemonger> me, and the others talking right now
<LeelooMinai> Are you sure everything is "normal" around?  DId you maybe notice something strange happening with "the world"?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | LeelooMinai
<ubottu> LeelooMinai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LeelooMinai> lotuspsychje: Are you human?
<guiverc> thanks lotuspsychje
<Markdown1_> !offtopic | LeelooMinai
<ubottu> LeelooMinai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LeelooMinai> No one asked me a question that I would be able to distinguish from AI.
<LeelooMinai> And it should terrify you if there's any humanity left in you.
<lotuspsychje> LeelooMinai: please stop chitchat here
<guiverc> LeelooMinai, I looked in the last six hours of logs; I see no Ubuntu question in the logs for this channel (from your nick).  Please stay on topic.
<Flannel> LeelooMinai: as others have said, you can continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic, but not here.
<LeelooMinai> Proving my point.
<gogeta> dam didnt mean to feed to troll
<LeelooMinai> I am not a troll. I am a human being. You behave like AI.
<cfhowlett> and you are acting rude and disruptive.
<Flannel> gogeta: Not a troll, just offtopic.
<gogeta> Flannel: havent seen you in years didnt know you still an ops hear
<Flannel> gogeta: Howdy howdy.
<Markdown1_> theres a very easy way to know who are the Ops :P
<Markdown1_> its listed
<gogeta> lol i know flannel
<scrote> hi
<scrote> debootstrap is saying -->  W: Cannot check Release signature; keyring file not available /usr/share/keyrings/debian-archive-keyring.gpg  What does that have to do with bootstrap?
<oerheks> scrote, err, ask in #debian ?
<oerheks> i wonder if you need https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/debian-archive-keyring .. we would use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyring/2018.02.28
<bronne> 18.04 -> any way to disable automount of usb drives (disabled it 2 places so far - media gui and org/gnome/media-handling/automount -> no effect)
<EriC^^> maum: what does sudo parted -ls show now?
<kiriuha> hello
<kiriuha> ?
<ducasse> !ask | kiriuha
<ubottu> kiriuha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> ducasse, he knows. same thing over the past couple of days/nights
<kiriuha> apt remove htop | kiriuha
<bronne> kiriuha, is it some kind of abstract trolling?
<kiriuha> ll
<kiriuha> 2 + 2
<kiriuha> has
<kiriuha> bash
<quesker> is there a 32 bit ubuntu?  can't find it on downloads page
<rangemonger> gogeta: well this is weird, the applet doesnt show my wifi nic but i put the gnome one that you referred to as a bear on their and it sees the various SSIDs in the area
<rangemonger> quesker: they dropped it
<cfhowlett> not for ubuntu.  yes for xubuntu and lubuntu
<bronne> quesker, support dropped
<Tegu> quesker: there is one at the deeply hidden in the alternative downloads section
<cfhowlett> at least for 16.04
<rangemonger> but those are dropping soon too
<bronne> quesker, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<quesker> ok thanks I see 16.04 32 bit
<Tegu> here is a 32-bit netbook image for 18.04 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Tegu> netboot*, not netbook..
<quesker> thanks but I think I need an iso so I can boot in a vm
<Tegu> there is mini.iso
<bronne> quesker, what 32-bit programs do you need to run?
<quesker> host os is 32 bit
<bronne> quesker, ah wow ok
<thinky> hi there
<Lud> Hello, I am having some trouble. VLC isn't able to open my /dev/video0 file. The VLC log says 'v4l2 demux error: cannot open device '/dev/video0': Operation note permitted' Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Lud> I think VLC doesn't have permission to read my /dev/video0 file :/
<Lud> GOT IT
<Lud> Snap installs in a private Home environment, had to install with the --classic flag!
<shmotten> Hey!
<shmotten> I have some problems with drivers
<shmotten> I have a Lenovo Thinkpad T440 with ubuntu 18.04 and my I can't get my touchpad and fingerprint scan drivers working
<shmotten> I have tried installing them via a VM but that didn't work
<rats> Hi
<shmotten> Does anybody know?
<rats> What??
<shmotten> How I can install the drivers on my Lenovo thinkpad T440
<shmotten> For my touchpad and fingerprint scanner
<rats> It will automatically installed
<rats> You dont need to do anything
<shmotten> Nope, it's kind of a weird touchpad with one button but the normal functionalities don't work
<shmotten> I can use it to left click and move the cursors but that's it
<shmotten> I can't right click or scroll with multiple fingers
<crimson_king> shmotten, that is a matter of configuration
<shmotten> Where can I configure that?
<crimson_king> just a moment, i'll find the page that shows you that
<shmotten> Okay, thank you!
<crimson_king> shmotten, when you say you can't right click, is it via button or gesture?
<shmotten> My touchpad is one big button so right clicking is normally a fast double click or a long click
<crimson_king> shmotten, have you tried tapping with two fingers?
<shmotten> Yes I have now but it just left clicks
<crimson_king> shmotten, okay, i'm writing a libinput config with an option, you'll try it and see if that works.
<shmotten> Okay, thank you
<crimson_king> shmotten, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7tYSdwBFYg/
<shmotten> thank yoo
<crimson_king> you will create folder /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ if it doesn't exist already
<shmotten> Okay I'll do that
<crimson_king> edit new file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/40-libinput.conf
<crimson_king> and paste the config I posted in there.
<crimson_king> Reboot computer and see if it works
<crimson_king> And try to understand the options, so you can adapt them later to your needs. Here are my sources: https://wiki.debian.org/SynapticsTouchpad and https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Libinput
<faLUCE> Hello. Is there a newsreader for ubuntu, with GUI, that allows to send control messages?
<shmotten> Okay, thank you crimson! I'm going to restart now
<shmotten> It worked Crimson, thank you so much!
<crimson_king> shmotten, good to know, your welcome (:
<crimson_king> shmotten, By the way, there's some information concerning your laptop here: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Lenovo_ThinkPad_T440s#Trackpoint_scrolling
<crimson_king> if you ever need it
<shmotten> Thanks!
<shmotten> Crimson do you mind if I share this on my blog in the future? Of course I'll credit you
 * WargaNet Hy my name ****
 * WargaNet marhaban ya ramadan
<WargaNet> exit
<WargaNet> hy bro
 * WargaNet hy bro
 * WargaNet marhaban ya ramadan
<WargaNet> ping
<WargaNet> ping
 * WargaNet ping
<WargaNet> ping
<Lud> Can someone tell me, what is the audio src file I can use (similar to dev/video0) for my microphone?
<Lud> I found the file, it is in /dev/snd/by-path. But I don't know why VLC won't work with it.
<Lud> It says it can't open ALSA device, no such file or directory.
<lars_> I`m running ubuntu on an old macbook.  The fans tend to spike and then turn off repeatedly.  Is there a way to rather get the fans to run moderately all the time or at least more often?
<cfhowlett> !fans | lars_
<lars_> !fans
<cfhowlett> wait 1
<cfhowlett> !fan | lars_
<ubottu> lars_: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<cfhowlett> try that
<lars_> cfhowlett thank you, I will try that!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<tom3434> hi, i was doing dist-upgrade but let me ssh session time out while it was waiting for my input. I coulnd't ssh back in and forgot about the backup sshd running before rebooting the server. Now neither of 2 sshd's running. I managed to upload a php shell to do some basic stuff, any way i can fix ssh somehow?
<enyc> tom3434: upload? via what mechanism?
<enyc> tom3434: you probably need access to 'console' of your server, etc.
<tom3434> torrent and webserver with php are still running, i created a torrent
<enyc> tom3434: webserer runs as a restricted user
<tom3434> yeah i know
<enyc> tom3434: generally no, you can't do much about locking yourself out like that =)
<tom3434> but maybe the backup ssh is setuid
<enyc> tom3434: but you did'nt answer my question
<enyc> tom3434: 11:46 < enyc> tom3434: upload? via what mechanism?
<enyc> tom3434: do you have some out-of-band file-access-protocol thats' still wokring??!?
<tom3434> there's a torrent client running with a webinterface, i added a torrent there
<enyc> tom3434: hrrm, thats' just again within that pirtucalr web-interface/program
<lars_> !fan
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<tom3434> now searching for all setuid programs...
<tom3434> yes, got in
<tom3434> with https://evertpot.com/189/
<enyc> tom3434: ooer i wouldn't have wanted www-data to be able to root, hrrm.
<tom3434> well you need the password of a user
<lars_> whoever helped me, now the fans are acting more sensible, thanks!
<enyc> tom3434: fix sshd, fix backup sshd ;p
<enyc> tom3434: check that sshd comes back on reboot...?
<tom3434> maybe if i can continue the dist-upgrade from here it will fix itself
<enyc> tom3434: yes, get backup sshd up first
<tom3434> do you know the location of that?
<enyc> tom3434: "dpkg --configure -a" will help complete package-configuration in progress
<enyc> tom3434: no, did you follow instructions to start sshd yourself?
<lars_> is there an easy way to back up (and recover) an installation I`m happy with to a cloud?
<lars_> for example dropbox
<acu> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<enyc> lars_: not simple you are talknig dik-images or filessytme-images or something
<enyc> lars_: generally you want virtula-machine wrapped around it to do that kind of thing
<tom3434> haven't done anything yet
<enyc> tom3434: how did you start bakcup-sshd yourself the first time?
<tom3434> it was the dist-upgrade process that started it
<enyc> tom3434: really????!?
<enyc> tom3434: not had that
<enyc> tom3434: ubuntu's "do-release-upgrade" is another matter
<lars_> enyc ok.  I`ll google that and see what I can find out
<enyc> lars_: "cloud" is far too vague really
<tom3434> oh yeah could have been that one
<enyc> tom3434: in which case, I'd "dpkg --configure -a" first
<enyc> tom3434: and then try restarting do-release-upgrade and let it start backup-sshd again, etc
<tom3434> ok
<enyc> tom3434: this time TEST IT and keey your own log, don't just 'lose' whats' going on
<lars_> enyc right.  What I really want to do is just put it on a remote storage service.  Doesn`t matter witch service.
<enyc> lars_: tbh I'd look at what-it-is that linuxmint-19 incude in their system (soon to be released) to make system-backup/rsync mechanism.
<enyc> lars_: whatever that is, probably can be applied to ubuntu-18.04 too, i very much suspect.
<enyc> lars_: ALSO -- its' all-very-well haning something resembling a copy and 'feeling safe' -- but you need to TEST that you can actually install a new system hard-disk temporarially and ''restore'' the backup/image  actually works.
<lars_> enyc right.  Pictures and documents I tend to store on multiple cloud services, but since i tend to break my linux installations, I`d like to learn how to do a full upgrade, so I don`t have to do all the customization every time that happens
<lars_> ops, I ment backup, not upgrade
<enyc> lars_: if you have a set of stuff that is 'complex' you may want to consider separating into virtual-machines
<enyc> lars_: HOWEVER, really, you need to be able to restore your customizations-that-matter from scratch,  basically your own documentation.
<enyc> lars_: if you're not able to restore-from-scratch, basicalyl, you're doing sometithgnwrong.
<lars_> enyc right, I`ve got like 6 months of linux experience so far, so there are a lot of concepts that are foreign to me.  The raspberry pi got me hooked :)
<enyc> lars_: keep going // keep loarening
<enyc> lars_: i've had allosrts of debian/devuan/ubuntu/slackware/redhat/variants for long time...!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<acu> Hello Everyone
<phil42> buenos dias
<acu> I run ubuntu 16.04 in a toshibal 2x1 laptop -  everything was OK, but I cannot boot anymore - the data inside is OK, but I need to restore the boot partition - can anyone help me how to do it ?
<lars_> acu what did you do before that happened?
<cfhowlett> acu, details?
<kiokoman> acu: https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<acu> the problem is that I cannot see even grub - strangely enough I went to bios and checked something - but I did not any modification I can remember - I reseted the bios/uefi too - and disabled secure boot - however, it looks like the hdd is not there
<tomreyn> acu: when you say you don't get to "see grub", you mean the grub menu does not show when the system boots?
<tom3434> anyone got a clean sshd config file for 18.04?
<kiokoman> acu: maybe inadvertently u change sata hard disk mode from ide to ahci or the other way around
<kiokoman> tom3434: default should be here /usr/share/openssh/sshd_config
<tom3434> thx
<math_> hi
<Zborg> I am trying to install the vbox guest additions on a ubuntu 18.04 host and it doesn't want to cooperate
<cfhowlett> !vbox | Zborg
<ubottu> Zborg: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Zborg> When I try to run make oldconfig && make prepare on the kernel headers it fails with  "no rule to make target arch/x86/entry/syscalls/syscall32.tbl"
<Zborg> which is absolutely useless generic information and says nothing about fixing the "kernel configuration is invalid" error message when installing the guest additions
<cfhowlett> Zborg, highly specific to virtualbox might be better asked in the #vbox channel
<Zborg> Well the problem is with going into /usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0-20 and running make oldconfig && make prepare
<cfhowlett> wait are you compiling from source or something?
<Zborg> I believe VBoxLinuxAdditions.run does compile the modules from source
<tomreyn> "install guest additions on a [..] host" sounds wrong.
<Zborg> no, ubuntu 18.04 guest
<zero> anyone installed R on ubuntu 18.04 yet?
<zero0000> anyone installed R on ubuntu 18.04 yet?
<tomreyn> Guest7394: probably, whats your actual question?
<cfhowlett> I click on virtualbox Devices, select "install guest additions CD image" sudo sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions and done.
<zero0000> tried r-core and get nothing but needs dep but they wont install/
<zero0000> ?
<zero0000> unable to get R or R studio going in latest ubuntu update any idea's people?
<tomreyn> !details | zero0000
<ubottu> zero0000: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<zero0000> i get this warning Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<zero0000> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<zero0000> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<zero0000> or been moved out of Incoming.
<zero0000> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<zero0000> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<tomreyn> !paste | zero0000
<ubottu> zero0000: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zero0000> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mg7kXDpZVw/
<cfhowlett> Zborg, are you using this guide:  https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idm2099
<nero_> zero : autoremove the package with purge and reinstall the package with the forcing commands see also if need some dependances you need
<tomreyn> zero0000: what is the command you rant o create this output?
<zero0000> sudo apt install r-base
<tomreyn> zero0000: did you "sudo apt update" beforehand?
<zero0000> yea
<cfhowlett> sudo apt dist-upgrade
<zero0000> fresh install not installed before :/
<tomreyn> nero_: let's not force unless there is really no other option.
<darthbuntu> hey guys, I'm trying to install cuda and I accidentally did `dpkg -i ....deb` on the wrong .deb file, and now I'm not able to remove it ... the .deb file didn't install anything, it only adds new repository sources .... I've tried removing the file under /etc/apt/sources.d/... but it still complains when I try to add a different version repo
<darthbuntu> also seems that I can't use dpkg -r since the .deb is not a package, but only adds a repository
<tomreyn> zero0000: i'm with cfhowlett there, do the dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> darthbuntu, sudo dpkg -r foo.deb       should remove
<zero0000> ill give it go
<darthbuntu> cfhowlett: lol funny thing ... I actually tried removing the exact foo.deb name, but that didn't work ,but now that you've said it I just did `sudo dpkg -r foo` and it worked :o
<darthbuntu> thanks :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<darthbuntu> but I still see it under the "Other software" section in the repositories GUI hrmm
<darthbuntu> and doing `sudo apt update` still fetches from that repo
<cfhowlett> reboot and try again
<zero0000> same result after dist-upgrade?
<tomreyn> darthbuntu: apt purge foo
<Zborg> yes, and I just tried to get the kernel sources but I just have download-signed, download-unsigned, generate-depends, and some other stuff rather than the regular kernel source
<darthbuntu> tomreyn: thanks!
<darthbuntu> purge helped
<tomreyn> zero0000: please show the output of : sudo apt update && apt-cache policy
<zero0000> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fPDfHb2yqH/
<zero0000> it seems to be ignoreing the cran.rstudio?
<tomreyn> zero0000: you have two apt sources configured which do not, no longer, or not yet exist / provide packages for bionic.
<cfhowlett> you have mixed trusty and bionic in your sources.  this will cause unexpected behavior up to and including breakage
<cfhowlett> and xenial!
<tomreyn> zero0000: fix those first: http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/tor64/ubuntu and http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/tor-browser/ubuntu
<tomreyn> zero0000: also what cfhowlett says, since that's the issue preventing installation of R, and may cause other issues.
<zero0000> ok how do I go about sorting that sorry if dum question?
<cfhowlett> zero0000, easy way: edit sources and comment out everything that is non-bionic or ...
<tomreyn> zero0000: also "sudo apt purge r-base", i'd do this first.
<cfhowlett> build and replace your sources.list manuall with https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<Zborg> so any idea how I can get the actual kernel src via apt-get?
<zero0000> ok cheers give these things a try
<tomreyn> Zborg: could it be that you are mixing up the virtualbox guest additions (which may be installed in VMs running under vbox by inserting an iso images which is dstributed with virtualbox itself into the VMs cd-rom drive) with the virtualbox kernel modules which are required to make virtualbox run on the virtualization host?
<Zborg> No, I am running VBoxLinuxAdditions.run from the guest additions disc in the ubuntu 18.04 guest
<nicholasBPM> I run my openvpn connection using namespace, if my openvpn connection gets stuck is kill -HUP PID a good way to go?
<Zborg> But it fails and in the log it says ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid. include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing. Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.
<tomreyn> Zborg: which version of virtualbox is this?
<Zborg> 5.2.6
<zero0000> tomreyn: fixed it cheers guys
<zero0000> cfhowlett: fixed it cheers guys
<cfhowlett> happ2help!  and in the future, keep those sources clean
<zero0000> commented out in the source and installed correctly :)
<MonkeyDust> msg ubottu !info virtualbox
<tomreyn> Zborg: if you'll use the upstream repository you should be able to get around this. alternatively, install kernel headers and build utilities in the 18.04 guest using: sudo apt updatze; sudo apt install linux-headers build-essential
<tomreyn> Zborg: with the second approach you might need to search the web for virtualbox patches, though, in case this version of the guest additions is not yet compatible with 18.04 guests.
<Zborg> already did that
<tomreyn> Zborg: which one?
<tomreyn> and what was the results
<Zborg> I already have the headers and build-essential
<Zborg> and the result was the error I gave you
<Zborg> I would like to avoid updating virtualbox since that takes several hours, especially if you have XP guests
<Zborg> that can take several hours
<tomreyn> Zborg: why does it take several hours?
<Zborg> after updating virtualbox you have to boot into each windows virtual machine (in safe mode for xp and possibly 7 as well), uninstall the old guest additions, and then install the proper ones
<cfhowlett> I've uninstall?  never.  install a new one?  sure.
<tomreyn> Zborg: in my experience, the ones from the older virtualbox version will just continue to work fine. but YMMV.
<YADW1> Hello! I'm looking for a way to set a ssh password that's different from my user password. Can it be done? My user pass is kinda short/easy to guess, because I only need one for sudo and permissions, I am the only one using my laptop. But I'm not really sure it's an optimal choice to leave an SSH server open with basically no actual protection :/
<ben8472> YADW1 : use ssh key instead of password
<YADW1> ben8472 I didn't know about it, I'll check it in the man page
<ben8472> YADW1 : https://askubuntu.com/questions/46930/how-can-i-set-up-password-less-ssh-login
<YADW1> Thank you very much!
<ben8472> you are welcome
<tomreyn> Zborg: make sure linux-generic and dkms are also installed
<macuserman> hello! trying to install bionic beaver 18.04 on a macbook - 16.04 and 17.10 worked, upon trying 18.04 I am looping on startup with some kind of error I think is related to kernal and/or graphics card, it says "unable to handle kernal null pointer deference" - is there a way I can boot from an older kernal?
<compdoc> macuserman, on startup booting the dvd, or when booting the hdd?
<macuserman> @compdoc when booting the hdd
<compdoc> have you tried booting the dvd live? selecting 'try ubuntu'?
<macuserman> up to 17.10 seemed to successfully install to hdd
<Guest59637> 1796
<Guest59637> 0123465
<macuserman> compdoc - had some issues booting from live USB with 18.04, so that's why I tried 16.04 which worked fine as well as 17.10
<compdoc> how did you put the image on the usb stick?
<macuserman> I was getting similar error of being stuck while booting either selecting "install to hdd" or "try ubuntu" options
<macuserman> compdoc I did unetbootin, startupdisk, and tried etcher, all three
<compdoc> unetbootin is horrible
<macuserman> I read some people mentioned you might be able to boot from DVD/CD to bypass
<SporkWitch> compdoc: try etcher
<macuserman> don't know why USB wouldn't work though
<compdoc> Startup Disk Creator seems to come with ubuntu
<SporkWitch> [09:44:16] <SporkWitch> compdoc: try etcher
<macuserman> newest linux mint edition installed fine as well
<smittix> Hi everyone, Has anyone else had an issue where a second monitor is detected but shows no display. It's just black?
<SporkWitch> smittix: check display settings
<neure> uj
<neure> i have ubuntu and windows dual booting
<neure> every now and then windows wipes out grub
<neure> can i somehow avoid that?
<neure> or somehow it disables it, makes it not show up in boot
<SporkWitch> neure: other than not booting windows, no; windows is not a good neighbour, and MSFT has been known to do that deliberately
<macuserman> smittix uhhh can you just set it up in settings to show dual monitors?
<SporkWitch> neure: you could try using separate physical drives; i think windows will only mess with the MBR on its system drive, but i'm not sure, and there's nothing stopping it from messing with every drive's MBR if MSFT chooses to tell it to in one of the unblockable patches they do now
<compdoc> macuserman, sounds like you researched it. does seem to be a kernel problem
<tomreyn> neure: separate physical drives is an option, as is running windows in virtualization, such as under virtualbox. this works for most use cases, but not when you require graphics acceleration in windows.
<SporkWitch> tomreyn: assuming current hardware and a second GPU (or onboard + discrete), pass-through is an option
<macuserman> true thx compdoc however so how do I boot from an older kernal or troubleshoot? Can I run bionic beaver with an older kernal (how would I do that)?
<compdoc> that might be possible, and might be possible to boot a newer kernel thats been fixed, but thats not something I have ever had to do. hang out and keep asking
<tomreyn> SporkWitch: yes, might be. depends a lot.
<YADW1> ben8472 about the ssh-key method you suggested me earlier, it would need me to copy ssh fingerprints from any client I want to connect from to my server, right? That's quite a downside, because I might want to reach my ssh server from about any client. What can I do for that?
<SporkWitch> tomreyn: current hardware supports it; it's been several years since it was lacking in anything but the really low-end mobos and cpus
<macuserman> oddly enough I successfully installed 18.04 on an older mac than the one I am currently trying to make work...
<SporkWitch> YADW1: you can put the privkey on a flashdrive if you like
<YADW1> SporkWitch that's smart, I didn't think of that. Thank you. I still wish there was a way to login with a password different from my user pass.
<SporkWitch> YADW1: though if you want to be able to connect from arbitrary hosts without separate keys per host, i would recommend investing in something like a yubikey
<xLhemux> hmm
<SporkWitch> YADW1: there are many ways to achieve that, but key-based auth is generally preferable
<SporkWitch> YADW1: if you want extra points, you can set up a LUKS container on the flash drive, though this will preclude use in windows
<YADW1> SporkWitch why not both a key AND a pass? :D It actually would be terrible to store an authorized key on some random machine that then could log into the server at will
<SporkWitch> YADW1: it's possible to set that up as well
<SporkWitch> YADW1: and that's why you set a passphrase on the key...
<YADW1> Shoot, I feel such a newbie. (Which I probably am anyway, but one moment ago I wasn't thinking about it and my whole life felt so much better. :P)
<nik_> any ubuntu software to connect digital camera to computer by usb cable to act as webcam ? does VLC or OBS help in doing that ?? if yes HOW ?
<nik_> alternative to digitalcamcontrol for ubuntu ?
<SporkWitch> nik_: that will typically depend on the camera, not just software.  not all digital cameras support acting as a webcam
<MonkeyDust> nik_  if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntustudio, a multimedia dedicated channel
<macuserman> thx for helps compdoc I will probably tinker around
<nik_> monkeydust sporkwitch thanks
<SporkWitch> YADW1: assuming you set up your ssh keys already, then yes, you should feel a little silly, because it prompts you to set a passphrase on the key :P  as to the rest, it's rarely done outside the enterprise, and even then you're usually not doing more than tying it into LDAP
<SporkWitch> so no shame in not knowing about the rest
<MonkeyDust> nik_  in a terminal, type   apt-cache entangle
<nik_> does vlc or OBS detect any digital camera ?
<MonkeyDust> apt-cache show entangle*
<nik_> monkeydust thanks i think that will work
<kristenbb> hello, can i upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<kristenbb> hello, can anyone read me? it seems i can't read anyone...
<CookieM> if I were you, I wouldn’t
<CookieM> 16.04 is supported till 2021, so why doing it and have an additional headache?
<CookieM> upgrading is NOT a straightforward process and usually many glitches occur, making using upgraded system unusable
<tomreyn> kristenbb: upgrades usually work fine on supported upgrade paths. upgrading 16.04 to 18.04 is not supported, yet, as discussed in the 18.04 release notes
<ppf> how can i hook into a ipv6 prefix change?
<transhuman> Hi! I am wondering what the effect of downgrading ubuntu 18.04 root / partition to ubuntu 17.04 (and leaving the /home partition as is)
<tomreyn> !downgrade | transhuman
<ubottu> transhuman: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<transhuman> tomreyn, even if I reinstall all but the home parition?
<tomreyn> transhuman: what you can do is install 16.04, keeping a separate /home if you had that separate already
<transhuman> not going to work
<transhuman> but thanks, you see I am screwed because nvidia 304 driver is no longer available
<tomreyn> you may need to clean up some files in your home directory to be able to login graphically as this user
<MonkeyDust> transhuman  and 17.04 is !eol
<transhuman> oh I see what yoru saying
<tomreyn> oh, nvidia, i'm not so much into that
<transhuman> yeah eol but they should still keep maintaining the video drivers in myho
<tomreyn> since these drivers are proprietary, there is not a lot canonical / ubuntu can do about it
<transhuman> I understand, some day I will create a better video company, as soon as I get rich
<transhuman> have to win the big one first though
<MonkeyDust> transhuman  or buy out existing video companies
<transhuman> yeah maybe a better idea actually
<transhuman> I am going to have to buy an new power supply to get my other video cards working, this one is missing the cables, since it has issues its probably not worth buying the cables for it
<matjam> morning peeps
<transhuman> anyone able to suggest what they think is slowing down the boot of this system ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mxtd5dJqbn/
<aperson123456> think i found a bug
<transhuman> I notice gnome-shell is taking lots of resources (thought this issue was resolved
<MonkeyDust> !bug| aperson123456
<ubottu> aperson123456: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MonkeyDust> transhuman  in a terminal, type      systemd-analyze blame
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hP8drh3nv9/
<transhuman> already tried running fsck on the disc from live cd
<aperson123456> MonkeyDust, yeah.. looks complicated. im gonna put it on my to do list.
<transhuman> no errors reported
<ioria> transhuman, restart gnome-shell  : alt + F2 ; r; enter
<transhuman> yeah it runs fine once booted
<matjam> anyone using Ubuntu MATE 18.04 able to get the worskpace switching effects to work?
<transhuman> the gnome shell issue was supposed to be resolved (at least upstream) not sure if that fix has made it) do you think this is what is slowing down boot??
<ioria> transhuman, the boot ? nop
<transhuman> I thought not
<aperson123456> anyways, in case i never get around to filing a report:  network manager reports (most) ethernet cables 10 Mbs when cable is initially plugged in to the computer nic after connecting to switch. Pulling out the cable, waiting 5 sec and plugging it back in results in nm correctly setting the connection to 1GBs.
<ioria> transhuman, you said 'gnome-shell is taking lots of resources '
<transhuman> well on that note is the fix for gnome-shell memory leak in 18.04 now?
<ioria> transhuman, nope
<transhuman> any idea when?
<ioria> transhuman, nope
<transhuman> its in the works though right? they have found the bug  from what i understand, is this correct?
<transhuman> its in lots of distributions
<ioria> transhuman, work in progress
<transhuman> ok, thanks ,what about the slow boot issue, this is whats really killing me since I have 24 gig of ram
<ioria> transhuman,  systemd-analyze| awk '{print $10}'
<transhuman> that doesn't work but if i change the $10 to a $7 it shows userspace
<ioria> transhuman,  systemd-analyze
<aperson123456> transhuman, 10 bucks won't get you root in this day and age
<aperson123456> transhuman, 7*
<tomreyn> aperson123456: no one will act upon your report on irc. unless you'll report a bug (after verifying it is not just an issue with your system and someone else did not already report the same issue) nothing will change as a result of your report here.
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hP8drh3nv9/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mxtd5dJqbn/ yeah I already posted those but it seems even though the hard drive is the top user of resources it shows no errors
<aperson123456> tomreyn, I know.
<lotuspsychje> transhuman: i have an active systemd bug, if you want subscribe to it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1742063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742063 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Systemd taking long time to boot into desktop 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<transhuman> ah a systemd bug ok
<transhuman> yeah I will subscribe to it
<lotuspsychje> transhuman: if that fits your issue..
<elim_garak> does anyone here manage or help admin the ubuntu bugs mailing list
<elim_garak> ive subscribed but never get the email notification to accept
<matjam> yeah I doubt we can help you with that
<matjam> but I assume you checked your spam folder
<elim_garak> yeah
<elim_garak> and junk and all that
<matjam> you could email postmaster@ but I have no idea if a human actually reads that email
<goim22> hello. i've just burned ubuntu 18.04 and booted into it off usb to try to recover a deleted partition. when i run gparted and try to access the data recovery option, it says i need to install gpart. when i try to install gpart it says there is no installation candidate - https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/NmXYBCz52T/ any ideas what i can?
<goim22> i can do*?
<transhuman> hybred 1tb hard drives are around $110 bucks now, are they worth it? (personally never owned one and have only worked with full ssd drives) any opinions?
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | goim22
<ubottu> goim22: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.30.0-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 493 kB, installed size 2032 kB
<lotuspsychje> transhuman: ##hardware for such questions
<transhuman> ok
<goim22> lotuspsychje: i already know this, what's the relevance?
<lotuspsychje> goim22: you typed gpart
<goim22> lotuspsychje: yes?
<lotuspsychje> goim22: its called gpartED
<goim22> lotuspsychje: when you run gpartED and try to do a data recovery it tries to run gpart
<lotuspsychje> goim22: try photorec on the testdisk package to recover data
<matjam> there is a gpart and a gparted
<matjam> just to be confusing
<matjam> you want to use gparted
<matjam> gparted should be installed by default in the USB image
<ioria> goim22,  apt-cache policy gpart
<eelstrebor_> got rolled back to 16.04 since i had a few problems with 18.04
<ioria> goim22,  maybe you need to enable universe and run apt update
<matjam> oh, I misread.
<guardian> hello
<guardian> I'm used to monitor /etc with etckeeper with Debian. Lately I installed 18.04 and I see content of /etc/apparmor.d and /etc/systemd keeps changing boot after boot
<guardian> what gives?
<matjam> guardian: I'd file a bug with the maintainers
<matjam> thats not what I'd expect
<matjam> ubuntu-bug systemd
<guardian> ok will take a chance
<leftyfb> guardian: what changes exactly? Both of those are pretty dynamic. I wouldn't think it out of the ordinary for them to change their files on boot
<matjam> leftyfb: not in /etc
<matjam> in /var maybe
<leftyfb> depends on what changes
<leftyfb> it might be by design
<matjam> right, would still consider it a bug
<leftyfb> guardian: what files change exactly?
<matjam> it breaks the LSB model.
<leftyfb> matjam: well, considering /etc/apache2/logs is by default logs for apache, and those are obviously always changing
<matjam> isn't that a symlink to /var/log/apache
<matjam> because I'd be super surprised if apache2 logs into /etc
<leftyfb> it is once I configure it to be on every install :)
<matjam> yeah, thats
<matjam> thats you doing that, not apache by default
<guardian> so after having rebooted I have /etc/apparmor.d/snap.core.4486.usr.lib.snapd.snap-continue that's deleted
<leftyfb> see
<leftyfb> that's normal
<guardian> /etc/apparmor.d/snap.core.4571.usr.lib.snapd.snap-confline that's untracked
<guardian> as well as a bunch of other files
<leftyfb> matjam: and I think you misunderstood. /etc/apache/logs is NOT a link to /var/log/apache2 by default. It's only /etc/apache/logs which I then make into a link every time I install apache on ubuntu.
<matjam> the apache2 package does not create an /etc/apache/logs directory
<guardian> I for sure didn't expect /etc changing "constantly" without me adding or removing packages
<guardian> or enabling/disabling systemd services
<matjam> well, snaps are weird
<guardian> I don't even know what they are
<guardian> I usually don't use Ubuntu
<matjam> its a way of installing applications with all their dependencies in a chroot
<matjam> is this on a server?
<guardian> in that respect I have another Ubuntu beginner question. When I browse files, I can go to "Other Locations". And there I see drives and partitions which I can navigate with the GUI file browser
<guardian> but when I do so, where are the partitions mounted?
<matjam> its mounted under gvfs which is a user space thing
<guardian> it's Ubuntu Desktop 18.04, fresh install
<guardian> is there an overhead going through gvfs? because for sure I'll access these partitions frequently
<guardian> it seems I'm better off editing fstab accordingly
<matjam> guardian: seems fine to me but I mount my NAS in /etc/fstab anyway
<aperson123456> guardian, they should mount under /media/USERNAME/MEDIANAME
<uruwi_> xorg is driving me crazy
<aperson123456> guardian, unless you set them to automount then they are mounted under /mnt/
<matjam> aperson123456: not smb mounts etc
<guardian> aperson123456: thank you
<aperson123456> matjam, guardian right ok - talking about usb mounts.
<guardian> it's not even USB in my case
<guardian> just other drives in the box
<uruwi_> I've been trying to set up things to use my nVidia card on my laptop this whole weekend and now I'm here after having purged nvidia drivers: https://gist.github.com/bluebear94/0c40f0c47c8943f399f3453cbf2b4531
<Butterfly_> ::  ^ TITLE ^ : gist:0c40f0c47c8943f399f3453cbf2b4531 · GitHub
<matjam> heh I can't even foudn the gvfs mount point for mine lol
<aperson123456> matjam, guardian and scsci+ata
<Ben64> Butterfly_: you should turn that off
<Butterfly_> woops
<matjam> uruwi_: is it a multi-gpu laptop?
<Butterfly_> let me fix that
<uruwi_> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/nvidia/libglx.so is a symlink to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so.390.59 which doesn't exist
<uruwi_> matjam: yep
<guardian> I find it funny automount mounts in /mnt while /mnt is defined as "temporarily mounted filesystems"
<YADW1> SporkWitch Hey there, it's still me, the ssh n00b. I generated a key from another device of mine, which does not support ssh-copy-id, so I had to manually copy both files to my server machine. Guess what? Randomarts don't match! Somebody kill me please :D
<guardian> looks like nobody can settle on FHS
<Butterfly_> Ben64 : it should not have displayed in this channel, let me fix that, but it might take some minutes :)
<uruwi_> I've asked on AskUbuntu but didn't get any useful answers
<matjam> uruwi_: so you purged the nvidia binary driver
<uruwi_> I'm probably going to end up using bbswitch
<matjam> uruwi_: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<uruwi_> matjam: let me double check
<aperson123456> guardian, I guess someone decided that harddisks should not be mixed with removable media
<anddam> hello, is there an official upgrade guide from a 16.04 to 18.04?
<uruwi_> dpkg -l | grep nvidia gives nothing
<uruwi_> matjam: no xorg.conf
<SporkWitch> YADW1: i never use copyid.  scp ~/.ssh/idrsa.pub user@host:~/ then on the server, cat idrsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Ben64> Butterfly_: cool, just a friendly reminder, stuff like that could end with you making ops angry :)
<matjam> anddam: nope, as it's not officially recommended yet. However you can use do-release-upgrade
<SporkWitch> YADW1: the DOUBLE >> is important, as it means append, rather than overwrite
<leftyfb> anddam: there will be in July when 18.04 hits 18.04.1
<matjam> uruwi_: did you use this guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#SLI_.2F_Multi-GPU
<Butterfly_> ::  ^ TITLE ^ : BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - Community Help Wiki
<Butterfly_> Ben64 : i just loaded the script yesterday, but altered it like 15 minutes ago, it does exactly what i want in the channel i created it for, but i seem to have done something wrong as it displays in here too
<anddam> I'll wait, thanks
<anddam> I don't have a strong need for the update, just powered back a small headless server after a while
<YADW1> SporkWitch, I'll try with scp, not sure it's implemented in my other device though. As for basic bash syntax, yeah, I may be a noob, but I'm really not so desperate xD
<anddam> what's the proper way to configure wireless and dhcp for a headless server?
<aperson123456> on that note: anyone had success disabling removable drive automounts??
<SporkWitch> YADW1: i wouldn't have offered the extra warning if it weren't for the fact that doing it wrong could remove your existing keys, locking you out
<matjam> anddam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<SporkWitch> YADW1: if it's a linux or unix machine, you have scp on it.  if it's windows, i recommend bitvise tunnelier
<matjam> uruwi_: oh that might have been the wrong link
<uruwi_> matjam: oh, that multi-gpu? I thought you referred to Optimus
 * uruwi_ is slightly confused
<matjam> uruwi_: I'm confused too, lol
<YADW1> Actually it's Android, which I discovered, to my dismay, to be a lot less "linux" than I thought. Quite frustrating, tbh.
<matjam> uruwi_: I think if you install the latest nvidia package, nvidia-485 from the cli
<uruwi_> lspci -vnn | grep 'VGA\|3D' gives 2 lines
<uruwi_> 485?!!
<matjam> uruwi_: *385
<matjam> lol
<anddam> matjam: thanks again
<SporkWitch> YADW1: email the pubkey to yourself, or put it on gdrive
<anddam> I shrunk an ext4 partition with resize2fs, do I need to manually edit the FAT or is there a program that will fit the partition to the ext4 fs?
<uruwi_> matjam: isn't it 390 or 396?
<matjam> lsyoyom: yeah so in the nvidia-settings tool you can switch between the intel video and the nvidia chip
<matjam> you're right, its 390
<matjam> uruwi_: this is what I have installed https://pastebin.com/qh9WfyCB
<uruwi_> also, this page <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation> doesn't make it clear, but if I want to use Bumblebee, should I also install nvidia-390 or nvidia-396?
<matjam> uruwi_: er, 18.04 right?
<uruwi_> yep
<matjam> oh something special for optimus
<YADW1> I used adb pull, which (in case you weren't familiar with android) is a cli utility to copy from/move to connected devices and shell interface. Basically, I just copied the generated file, which I imagine is not so different from scp-ing it or emailing it to myself...
<matjam> that could be an older guide
<matjam> uruwi_: I wouldn't trust that guide, its 3 years old
<uruwi_> yeah I've experienced the issue of seeing a lot of outdated answers
<YADW1> Just, the hashes/randomarts do not match, and I don't understand why...
<uruwi_> What would you recommend for Optimus laptops today then
<matjam> uruwi_: I would try using the binary drivers supplied by ubuntu
<matjam> uruwi_: then use the nvidia-settings tool to switch GPUs
<Adran> uruwi_: on that website it says its already built in on newer editions
<uruwi_> I've tried doing that but I don't get anything displayed
<matjam> uruwi_: did you try using nomodeset
<uruwi_> matjam: I do get the login sounds, but no display
<SporkWitch> YADW1: randomart? sounds like you're exporting it in the wrong format.  you want openssh2 format
<uruwi_> `cat /proc/cmdline` and I should be seeing nomodeset, right?
<matjam> yeah
<uruwi_> because I have it set
<matjam> you could try adding nomodeset to the end of the boot line in grub
<matjam> ok
<matjam> uruwi_: are you able to select the primary GPU in the bios?
<SporkWitch> YADW1: it will look like: ssh-rsa AAAAaM43m0d56j905j00...jsi4064 some plaintext
<uruwi_> Nope, haven't found that option in bios
<matjam> uruwi_: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/black-screen-after-boot-on-18-04-with-nvidia/16393/18 looks relevant
<matjam> of course thats ubuntu mate but probably applies?
<SporkWitch> YADW1: the only parts that matter are ssh-rsa and the hash; the stuff at the end is just a comment field (some stuff uses this to label the keys, like github; others ignore it)
<uruwi_> matjam: Seen that post
<SporkWitch> YADW1: and it must be a single line per pubkey; ssh-rsa hash comment, all one line
<matjam> uruwi_: are you using nouveau right now?
<YADW1> SporkWitch Alrightey, I'll check that
<uruwi_> hold on, let me connect from my phone so I can send messages while rebooting and such
<uruwi_> matjam: unfortunately I'm in Cinnamon's fallback mode
<matjam> fun times
<matjam> uruwi_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1764005 is the relevant bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1764005 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "Black-screen on boot with nvidia 390 for Budgie, MATE, Xubuntu, Kubuntu" [High,Fix released]
<uruwi_> which do you recommend: 390 or 396?
<matjam> uruwi_: looks like you need to install nivida-prime 0.8.8
<uruwi_> yep
<matjam> along with the latest driver probably
<uruwi_> I'll go with 396 then
<yourname1> question: i have three different computer all having the same issuee..i thought it was my wireless keybard but its not.. i have to wait 10-15 seconds for my keyboard or computer to catch up?? it doesnt always get the keystrokes too.. even on wired keyboard.. why is this happening how can i fix this..
<matjam> uruwi_: that would be your best bet I think
<matjam> yourname1: does your wireless keyboard use a little usb dongle?
<matjam> yourname1: I would try moving the USB wired keyboard and the dongles into different ports.
<matjam> yourname1: also if you're plugging through a USB hub, try plugging in directly
<yourname1> matjam: yes but i unplugged it and now on wired and still having the same issue.. i dont believe my mem or cpu is doing alot of work either
<uruwi_> and I've got to update-initramfs -u right?
<matjam> uruwi_: installing the package SHOULD do that for you
<matjam> yourname1: did you try the other USB ports in the machine?
<uruwi_> okay, about to reboot from my lappy; reach me at my phone by saying uruwi2
<matjam> uruwi2: good luck
<uruwi2> I wish...
<matjam> uruwi2: if it doesn't work, I'd do a fresh install, simply because I might have messed something up with all the install/uninstall/messing with config stuff
<yourname1> matjam: yea tried different ports and two other computers are doing the same thing
<matjam> yourname1: are the two other computers using the same motherboard?
<yourname1> matjam: no totally seperate machines
<matjam> No mean, same model of motherboard
<matjam> *I mean
<yourname1> matjam: oh sorry no they are different aswell
<matjam> can you do "dmesg | pastebinit"
<yourname1> matjam: yea sure one sec
<anddam> matjam: on a second thought, can't I just use network-manager (that I already have) to manage my system wifi setup?
<matjam> anddam: you're talking about a server, I tend to avoid network manager on servers, but yeah you can.
<uruwi2> okay, didn't gen an xorg.conf yet, but got a login screen
<matjam> uruwi2: its normal to have no xorg.conf, nvidia-settings will write one though
<uruwi2> xorg err tho
<matjam> uruwi2: a login screen is hopeful
<uruwi2> lemme gist it
<matjam>  you can cat FILE | pastebinit too
<yourname1> matjam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ccRWNPQ69R/
<uruwi> https://gist.github.com/bluebear94/c348a101dcb34d571f39bacbf9b5ac62
<matjam> yourname1: looking
<matjam> uruwi: sec
<uruwi> note: (EE) [drm] Failed to open DRM device for (null): -2
<matjam> yourname1: disconnect your phone, I think it's resetting the USB bus constantly
<yourname1> matjam: will do and it is haha.
<insigne> ola
<matjam> uruwi: so it loads the driver
<matjam> uruwi: [   102.148] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  396.24  Wed Apr 25 23:17:01 PDT 2018
<matjam> uruwi: but then fails to detect the chip?
<i00nsu> hi all. I am trying to understand how firejail works. It seams a very cool project, while they offer almost "most used programs profiles", in my experience, I cannot desactivate firejail to NOT use those profiles in some moment. Any ideas?
<uruwi> Strange...
<lotuspsychje> !es | insigne
<ubottu> insigne: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<insigne> hello
<matjam> uruwi: try removing the nomodeset thing
<matjam> and rebooting
<matjam> !justask | insigne
<ubottu> insigne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<i00nsu> insigne: ( Olá ) >> Ubuntu-br OU ubuntu-pt :D ( é tudo a mesma coisa ) >> ubottu ubuntu-es for spanish ( hola ) ;) .. is almost the same
<insigne> tem algum br aqui?
<i00nsu> insigne: ubuntu-br
<insigne> ?
<insigne> eu nao encontrei nenhum servidor ubunto-br
<i00nsu> insigne: faz /join #ubuntu-br ( lá encontrarás mais pessoas que falam português )
<matjam> !br | insigne
<ubottu> insigne: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<i00nsu> matjam: ^
<matjam> :D
<insigne> nao tem ninguem no servidor br
<insigne> :(
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<i00nsu> insigne: ( tens de entrar no canal #UBUNTU-BR  qual servidor ? ( CANAL ) tal como este canal é uma canal! :D
<insigne> ubottu eu fiz isso mas nao tem ninguem no canal
<ubottu> insigne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<i00nsu> insigne: há pouca gente, mas encontras lá pesoas!
<insigne> i00nsu eu nao encontrei ninguem
<i00nsu> insigne: então tenta outra vez pois há menos de 10 segundos tinha lá mais de 10 pessoas!
<matjam> insigne:
<matjam> você precisa ser paciente lá. Não podemos ajudá-lo em seu idioma. Desculpa!
<uruwi2> ok moar fallback
<matjam> uruwi2: arrrgh
<alagabes> hey - does anyone know how ubuntu 16.04 was encrypting the hard drive? was that luks? I wrecked my hard drive yesterday by installing another OS on it and i'm trying to recover LUKS header but either all copies of header have been overwritten or that wasn't luks in the first place
<insigne> ta vou tentar digitar  de novo "/join ubunto-br"
<uruwi2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FCzyvGJycb
<i00nsu> insigne: Tenta lá pedir ajuda lá no canal para separar as águas >> lingua >> SEM as " << ASPAS " e ubuntu-br ( substitui o O por U
<uruwi2> basically the same
<i00nsu> insigne: Estou à espara! :D
<insigne> pronto achei o canal
<insigne> obrigado pela ajuda
<matjam> uruwi2: did you install that prime package?
<matjam> uruwi2: nvidia-prime
<uruwi2> dpkg -l shows it
<uruwi2> ii in the first column = installed?
<matjam> what happens when you run nvidia-settings in fallback mode
<matjam> yeah
<uruwi2> unable to load info from any available system
<uruwi2> that was the message
<matjam> yeah
<matjam> figured
<matjam> uruwi2: so, I would give bumblebee a go. There looks like active users and developers on that project.
<matjam> but
<matjam> uruwi2: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/issues/951
<matjam> uruwi2: I'd give it a try, if only out of desparation
<uruwi2> reboot
<vavkamil> hello
<vavkamil> is anyone experiencing problems with spotify on 18.04?
<uruwi2> argh another fallback
<matjam> uruwi2: :-(
<uruwi2> this time it can't find /dev/dri/card0
<uruwi2> I think I set it up wrong
<matjam> uruwi2: maybe do a fresh install and do it from scratch
<uruwi2> think I need to purge nvidia drivers and bumblebee, reboot, then install bumblebee
<matjam> just in case something you did in earlier attempts screwed something up
<matjam> maybe
<someone_> Hi , How I can install wine fully , I mean I want install all available libraries and addons .
<i00nsu> someone_: You need to use universe / restricted
<ioria> uruwi2, why bumblebee ? prime not working ?
<someone_> i00nsu How ?
<i00nsu> another question: what is pep-json-serv?
<matjam> ioria: if you know how to get the optimus thing working it would help, I've been struggling
<i00nsu> someone_: vim /etc/apt/sources.list << un-comment lines
<ioria> uruwi2, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<vavkamil> optimus and bumblebee? who is naming these things
<uruwi2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pfkk38tvPt
<Butterfly_> ::  ^ TITLE ^ : Ubuntu Pastebin
<ioria> uruwi2, 1) what's your card 2) nouveau was working ?
<i00nsu> Why I have a pep-json-serv running without using an app for it ?
<uruwi> sorry I think I fat fingered on my phone
<uruwi> GeForce 930M
<Butterfly_> grmbl
<ioria> uruwi2,  nouveau was working ?
<uruwi> I used i915 before this whole ordeal
<ioria> uruwi2,  ok,i see nvidia-driver-396  ... you add the ppa ?
<uruwi> yep
<ioria> uruwi2,  ppa:graphics-drivers ?
<uruwi> I think that was it
<ioria> uruwi2,  ok, can you paste   ubuntu-drivers list
<someone_> i00nsu Thank you.
<uruwi> nvidia-driver-396 nvidia-driver-390
<nightOwlHash> so did ubuntu 18 drop support for adding system tray icons? im trying to do it in java, but i keep getting operation not supported
<ioria> uruwi2,  ok,   sudo apt purge nvidia*    (note the *)
<uruwi> that doesn't purge anything
<uruwi> I've been using:
<ioria> uruwi2,  what ?
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know why krita 4.0.3 opens twice on the dock?
<uruwi> dpkg -l | grep nvidia | awk ' { print $2; } ' | xargs sudo apt -y purge
<ioria> uruwi2,  why ?
<ioria> uruwi2,  please again:     sudo apt purge nvidia*
<uruwi> sudo apt purge nvidia* doesn't work because nvidia-modprobe isn't even installed
<uruwi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mGy2MpfvVx
<i00nsu> does bionic comes with super hiden services that open without permission? I mean.. this is a clean installation.. why I have services and projects that are not Installed !? ipsec too??? :o
<i00nsu> charon? what service is this?
<ioria> uruwi2, dpkg -l | grep nvidia   now ?
<uruwi> same
<uruwi> I'm going to use that fancy command now
<ioria> uruwi, that's not normal ...
<i00nsu> ok.. solved ..it was strongswan
<ioria> uruwi, use the cmd you used before and check again  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<uruwi> now it's empty
<ioria> uruwi, purge bumblebee
<uruwi> done
<ioria> uruwi,  autoremove
<uruwi> done again
<ioria> uruwi,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia  empty ?
<uruwi> yep
<ioria> uruwi,  dmesg | grep Kernel
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: best way is to ask your specific issue to the channel
<uruwi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NgfDvGNfYS
<ioria> uruwi,  you removed  ' quiet splash' ?
<uruwi> yes
<uruwi> I prefer not to have them
<ioria> uruwi,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade   (check errors, if any)
<ioria> uruwi,  you're not using wayland, right ?
<uruwi> nope
<ioria> ok
<CookieM> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5IJ1Y2TVns
<uruwi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6b3Rr3cC5M
<vavkamil> lotuspsychje, I don't know, gimp and spotify from snap is broken
<CookieM> wrong channel, sorry for that
<ioria> uruwi,  so, bumblebee from ppa,not from off repo ?
<uruwi> yes
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: for snaps, try to contact the maintainer of the snap
<uruwi> should I remove it?
<ioria> uruwi,  well,  you can remove that ppa, it's not updated to bionic
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: does it give you errors of any kind on launch?
<ioria> uruwi,  and reboot
<quickrick> i am having trouble getting my second display to work with anything other than 1024x768
<quickrick> its a TV, pretty sure it should be 1360x768
<quickrick> trying to add a custom resolution with xrandr isn't working in 18.04
<vavkamil> lotuspsychje, https://community.spotify.com/t5/Desktop-Linux/Spotify-snap-doesn-t-launch/td-p/4008186 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1757284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1757284 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Several snap apps fail to launch" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<uruwi> done
<ioria> uruwi,  apt full-upgrade is '0'  ?
<uruwi> logging in results in fallback
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | rui
<ubottu> rui: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<uruwi> yeah, it worked
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: bug shows incomplete
<ioria> uruwi,  rebooted ?
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: also for snap packages, i think its better to contact the maintainer instead of ubuntu bugs
<uruwi> yes
<ioria> uruwi,  and ?
<uruwi> cinnamon had to fall back
<ioria> uruwi,  sudo lshw -C video
<uruwi_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9dZJHwQshj/
<uruwi_> ^ ioria
<uruwi_> Hmm, unclaimed...
<ioria> uruwi_, yesboth incredible
<ioria> uruwi_, sudo apt install linux-generic
<uruwi_> ioria: already the newest version
<ioria> uruwi_, sudo apt install --reinstall linux-generic
<uruwi_> ioria: done
<ioria> uruwi_, what is really weird is that also intel is broken
<ioria> uruwi_,   cat /etc/default/grub
<uruwi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hyRqsDDVX3/
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: snap info spotify?
<uruwi_> got that ioria?
<ioria> uruwi_,  yes.... sudo update-grub and reboot
<uruwi> done
<uruwi> rebooting
<uruwi> rebb
<uruwi> reboot done, cinnamon falls back again
<ioria> uruwi_,  video cars stillUNCLAIMED ?
<ioria> *cards
<uruwi> yes
<uruwi_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nnfhC7vmF7/ is the Xorg.0.log
<ioria> uruwi_,  did you blacklist intel (i915) ?
<quickrick> is there a better way to get a custom 1360x768 display in 18.04?
<uruwi> yeah, install i915 false
<uruwi> commented that out
<uruwi> reboot?
<ioria> uruwi_,  what is i915 false ?
<uruwi> I think that's the culprit
<ioria> uruwi_,  what is i915 false ?
<uruwi> rebooting again
<uruwi> lshw -C video lists the first as claimed now
<ioria> uruwi_,  paste, please
<uruwi_> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P875H3T35Y/
<ioria> uruwi_,  did you blacklist nouveau as well ?
<quickrick> ok i got it
<quickrick> thanks
<uruwi_> ioria: Xorg.0.log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6nQtc76RMF/
<quickrick> xrandr works the same i guess
<uruwi_> noveau is blacklisted
<quickrick> i dont like the new cartoons
<quickrick> i hate when you change all the cartoons
<ioria> uruwi_,  why ?ù
<uruwi_> and /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/nvidia/libglx.so is a dangling symlink
<uruwi_> because I was trying to use the nvidia drivers
<ioria> uruwi_, should not be blalisted now
<ioria> uruwi_, you manually did that ?
<uruwi_> ok, did `sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf.inactive`
<uruwi_> does that unblacklist nouveau?
<ioria> uruwi_,  there are several ways : usually is  in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf  and in /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf
<uruwi_> turns out that it does since only .conf files are loaded
<uruwi_> yeah, found another
<ioria> uruwi_,  rm all
<ioria> uruwi_,  after run  sudo update-initramfs -u
<uruwi_> done
<ioria> uruwi_,  did you do something else ?
<uruwi_> nope
<ioria> uruwi_,  reboot
<uruwi_> rebooting!
<n00bUNTU> I just followed this tutorial... https://www.howtogeek.com/242045/HOW-TO-GET-THE-LATEST-NVIDIA-AMD-OR-INTEL-GRAPHICS-DRIVERS-ON-UBUNTU/
<n00bUNTU> to update my driver, and walked away. when i returned, my laptop was in a sleep mode (what's it called on Linux?)
<uruwi> fallback again
<n00bUNTU> anyway... I'm afraid it didn't complete. and now I'm concerned it will cause problems.
<n00bUNTU> PLZ HALP
<n00bUNTU> :D
<uruwi> both are claimed now in lshw
<uruwi> but still have the failed to load libglx.so error
<YADW1> 'Ello once more, this time I hope for good... ^^'
<YADW1> After setting a ssh server, I'm trying to link my dynamic ip to a dynamic dns service (the one I use is dnsdynamic), and I have installed and properly (I guess?) configured ddclient. But noooo, of course something HAD to be broken, right? For some reason the dynamic dns isn't updating. Why me, sweet lord, why me.
<SporkWitch> YADW1: is it not updating, or has the TTL just not expired?
<ioria> uruwi_,  apt install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<uruwi> done
<uruwi_> but /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/nvidia/libglx.so is still a dangling symlink
<ioria> uruwi_,  can you paste  lsmod
<uruwi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WQZcz7qH4T/
<YADW1> SporkWitch I don't know, how can I check if the TTL is still live?
<ioria> uruwi_,  i think that nvidia (and maybe bumblebee) are not completely purged
<ioria> uruwi_,  did you also tried the nvidia installer from their website ?
<uruwi_> Yeah but it turns out that it doesn't work well
<ioria> uruwi_,  .....
<ioria> uruwi_,  cd in the installer folder
<uruwi_> mmhmm
<uruwi_> hold on, let me restart lightdm
<uruwi> Woo, no fallback!
<uruwi_> okay, what's the best way today to be able to use my dGPU on an Optimus machine?
<uruwi_> I kind of don't want to spoon this up after I've done so much work to get it to where I was before this whole ordeal
 * matjam gives ioria a gold star
<ioria> uruwi_,  matjam   (lol)    wait... did you  --unistall the nvidia .run ?
<uruwi_> yeah, I did --uninstall that
<matjam> tsk uruwi_ you gotta tell people when you install stuff like that :P
<ioria> uruwi_, ok, can you reboot to recheck the Xorg.0.conf again ?
<uruwi_> ._.
<n00bUNTU> looking for some help. completely new to ubuntu. attempted to update video card drivers. left, and laptop went into sleep mode.
<n00bUNTU> or... locked out.
<n00bUNTU> pls advise
<matjam> n00bUNTU: does not wake when pressing a key, I presume
<ioria> uruwi_, to answer your question : is nvidia-prime
<n00bUNTU> no it's fine.
<n00bUNTU> matjam... what I'm saying is, I went out for a smoke.
<n00bUNTU> and I don't think it completed the task
<matjam> n00bUNTU: it will be fine if it was halfway through, sleept, and then you woke it up.
<matjam> n00bUNTU: the only issue would be is if you reset the machine while it was asleep
<matjam> n00bUNTU: if you do "ubuntu-drivers devices" whats the output?
<matjam> n00bUNTU: you can do a "ubuntu-drivers devices | pastebinit"
<matjam> and paste the link
<hal9000> anyone know how to change catfish search default search path?
<hal9000> i swore there was an easy way to do it but search fails me
<hal9000> nevermind...http://hawramani.com/setting-the-default-search-path-for-catfish-file-search/
<uruwi_> matjam: thanks to ioria's help, I've gotten my computer to where it was before I started trying to install the nvidia driver
<uruwi_> now I've got to figure out how to get it to switch to the nvidia driver without spooning things up
<n00bUNTU> matjam I'll try it now
<n00bUNTU> matjam i have to install pastebinit first
<SporkWitch> n00bUNTU: somecommand | nc termbin.net 9999
<n00bUNTU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pz8xxJrr7b/
<n00bUNTU> matjam http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pz8xxJrr7b/
<matjam> n00bUNTU: its installed, should be good to go.
<n00bUNTU> will i need to restart?
<matjam> n00bUNTU: yes, you need to restart after installing binary video drivers
<n00bUNTU> matjam TY. maybe I'll be able to watch videos in teh facebook noa
<n00bUNTU> *nao
<n00bUNT0Rx> matjam thank you.
<n00bUNT0Rx> ok new Question
<n00bUNT0Rx> This laptop came with windows 10 presintalled. The sound came out pretty loud, and sounded NICE. after I formatted and installed ubuntu, it seems like my sound has gone rather quiet
<samj426> Hey all. I need help with getting my screen to flip back to its normal state. I am running Ubuntu on HP ProBook 450 G5
<samj426> Any help is appreciated
<n00bUNT0Rx> I've enabled boosting the audio beyond 100 for now. But would like to know if there is a better fix.
<tomreyn> samj426: flip back, as in hardware?
<MonkeyDust> samj426  start from the beginning, what happened
<ELQEYNN> humanitytoward each other ... That sounds pretty profound.
<samj426> My entire screen is upside down.
<ELQEYNN> humanity toward each other ... That sounds pretty profound.
<MonkeyDust> ELQEYNN  this is the ubuntu support channel
<samj426> I just installed it on an empty partition and went to go click on firefox and when i did it flipped my entire screen upside down
<ELQEYNN> What's the package manager called?
<ylikowski> samj426: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1002472/keyboard-shortcut-for-rotating-ubuntu-17-10-screen ?maybe?
<tomreyn> ELQEYNN: apt
<samj426> Im new to this whole thing. What do you mean package manager
<tomreyn> samj426: i think ELQEYNN wasn't talking to you specifically
<uruwi_> okay, now I've installed bumblebee
<samj426> okay
<ylikowski> samj426: https://askubuntu.com/questions/968169/screen-randomly-rotates-on-ubuntu-17-10 There's another discussion on the subject
<uruwi_> glsanity says that the nvidia drivers are loaded properly, but the problem is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2yvsRpM8VM/
<samj426> uruwi what is that
<samj426> All i see is a bunch of text
<n00bUNT0Rx> can someone help me sort out an audio issue plz
<SporkWitch> is there a CLI command i can use to verify which GPU driver is currently in-use?
<SporkWitch> n00bUNT0Rx: If you have a question, just ask! For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Debian version ___. When I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___." Don't ask if you can ask, if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask. We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer try a few hours later.
<n00bUNT0Rx> SporkWitch i did that already
<n00bUNT0Rx> This laptop came with windows 10 presintalled. The sound came out pretty loud, and sounded NICE. after I formatted and installed ubuntu, it seems like my sound has gone rather quiet
<n00bUNT0Rx> I've enabled boosting the audio beyond 100 for now. But would like to know if there is a better fix.
<SporkWitch> n00bUNT0Rx: check alsamixer
<n00bUNT0Rx> do what?
<n00bUNT0Rx> i dont think i follow
<uruwi_> rebooting...
<tomreyn> !audio | n00bUNT0Rx
<ubottu> n00bUNT0Rx: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<n00bUNT0Rx> ty SporkWitch
<tomreyn> alsamixer is a text graphics application which allows you to access and configure prettymuch all the features of your source devices.
<MonkeyDust> n00bUNT0Rx  open a terminal and type     alsamixer
<n00bUNT0Rx> MonkeyDust done. I see a mixer, but not sure yet how to interpret
<uruwi_> > installed bumblebee
<uruwi_> > cinnamon doesn't fallback
<uruwi_> Let's try seeing how it goes
<uruwi_> Okay, I get an error with GLX_SwapBuffers
<uruwi_> * X_GLXSwapBuffers
<n00bUNT0Rx> okay new question.. LOL
<tomreyn> n00bUNT0Rx: press f6 to select the right sound card, then use cursor keys to the left and right to look fr something looking ssimilar to a radio button or tick box which allows you to activate an amplifier.
<n00bUNT0Rx> tomreyn thank you
<tomreyn> it may also be a slider saying 'gain' or 'amp.'
<name> Hi! Since I switched to Ubuntu 18.04 (Gnome 3), whenever I debug a program with Qt Creator, a prompt periodically appears on the program window letting me choose if I want to force the program to quit, or let it wait. This popup also hijacks random input channels.
<name> This means I can not navigate the code during debugging via the keyboard. I can also randomly not get to previous places I've visited in the stack, because my clicks don't do anything.
<name> The temporary solution is to click "Wait" at the prompt and use the roughly 5 seconds time window to act until it freezes again.
<name> Is there a way to disable this prompt and just let the window go black or whatever when the program is stopped by a debugger?
<brainwash> name: probably a question for irc.gnome.org
<name> brainwash: Thank you! I didn't know what component is responsible for the prompt.
<matjam> name: could be apport
<brainwash> name: I'd think that it's the window manager "mutter"
<matjam> name: you might want to try disabling the apport.service in systemctl
<name> matjam: Thanks, I'll try!
<matjam> might want to do that anyway so its not eating your core files
<ioria> or an heavy error in code  (very heavy)
<name> matjam: And the constant "System Program Problem" things too, right? Been seeing those since circa 2012.
<matjam> right, not much use for a developer
<brainwash> "System Program Problem" would be probably apport related
<brainwash> name: maybe this https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=737109
<ubottu> Gnome bug 737109 in general "dismissing wait? dialogue with ESC performs destructive action" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<brainwash> "this" as in being related to your first problem
<name> brainwash: no, the bug concerns unexpected behaviour on cancelling the prompt. I just don't want the prompt to lock up my input at all.
<ioria> name,  i got that in python-gtk when i write foolish code
<brainwash> name: right. and this report tells you where to look.
<matjam> ioria: he's in a debugger, so the program is halted
<matjam> so yeah its not responding to gui events
<brainwash> name: assuming that this is hardcoded, and only a source code change can alter the behavior of the dialog
<brainwash> including making it not appear at all
<brainwash> but again, best to ask the gnome devs
<brainwash> on their irc network
<matjam> you're right, its in mutter I think, looking at the source
<brainwash> alternatively, use a different window manager
<brainwash> gnome3 may not support changing it though
<matjam> so it looks like you could patch a part of mutter to do what you want but I don't see any configuration for it
<matjam> using a different window manager might be easier
<matjam> https://github.com/magcius/mutter/blob/rounded-aa/src/core/display.c#L4200
<matjam> is where it does it
<matjam> looks like lots of people would love you for making a feature :P
<matjam> super offtopic lol
<uruwi_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RNYpjjJrdk/ hmm, this is suspicious
<snapdata> In gnome 3, when connecting to a VPN, the connection immediately switches off when switched on from network-manager. But running `sudo openvpn --config <same_config_file>` from the command line works perfectly
<snapdata> Any ideas?
<snapdata> I have tried setting the particular VPN config to always prompt for a password in network-manager, but it apparently doesn't even get to that step before failing because it switches off before prompting
<matjam> snapdata: check /var/log/syslog, I found that for my vpn I needed to create a directory in /var somewhere for it to work
<matjam> and it was printing an error about it
<snapdata> matjam: thank you, I got some really weird output tho https://pastebin.com/raw/h9HwKchQ
<name> ioria, matjam, brainwash: Thank you for the help. I might change window managers, or the complete DE. I wanted to try XFCE again. Nevertheless, I hoped there would be an easier solution. Disabling the apport service didn't work.
<snapdata> matjam: all I'm finding about it is bugs that are 8+ years old
<anddam> matjam: I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic  but it's a bit out of date
<anddam> matjam: this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic#Configure_your_wireless_interface references /etc/init.d/wpa.sh start and stop, should I replace those with systemctl commands in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Godel> I have a fresh installation of Ubuntu 18.04. I want to restore my files, using Deja Dup, but when I click the Restore button and indicate the location of the backup files,  the message is "Restore Failed. No backups to restore." Am I screwed?
<_KaszpiR_> Godel probably you need to reconfigure system so that it is recognizeable as old system
<Godel> _KaszpiR_, How? Recreate old folders?
<lapaga> It’s saying no backup found
<_KaszpiR_> more likely 'recreate deja dup config', something in /etc/defaults  maybe
<pengu> Are the files on a separate hard drive?
<pengu> I've never had good experiences with backup apps
<pengu> I just back up files to a separate hd
<_KaszpiR_> plain old rsync for the rescue
<Godel> _KaszpiR_, how can I use rsync to restore deja dup files?
<Godel> They are encrypted with GPG.
<_KaszpiR_> Godel I have absolutely no idea
<adhi> ubuntu!
<Godel> Okay.
<Godel> Do you know how to recreate the config file that you mentioned?
<_KaszpiR_>  suggest readig through deja-dup man
<Godel> I have a fresh installation of Ubuntu 18.04. I want to restore my files, using Deja Dup, but when I click the Restore button and indicate the location of the backup files,  the message is "Restore Failed. No backups to restore." Does anybody know how to solve this problem?
<glitchd> looking for a bit of assistance with xscreensaver
<pengu> I used to use xscreensaver
<pengu> might be able to help
<glitchd> trying to keep it active to blank screen, but also want it to reactive if i move the mouse, maybe 3-4 seconds after it detects no movement, but at the same time, i dont want it to run in a loop because it prints messages on the screen saying its already active.
<glitchd> *reactivate
<pengu> I see. that sounds beyond my pay grade.
<glitchd> lol sounds like something i would say
<glitchd> its all good, thx anyways
<glitchd> im not even sure if its entirely possible or not
<pengu> there's a bunch of settings in the rc file
<pengu> if it's not there then, i dunno
<pengu> the archwiki has an article, i think
<glitchd> i normall use a custom script to use dkms to just power off the screen and its attached ot a keyboard shortcut. but i cant use it in the situation since the machine im using it on is a machine that i normally play music from and its attached to an lcd tv, so if i use dkms to power it off, it kills the music.
<pengu> can u use a tablet or phone for your music?
<adhi> Yeah, the echovirus 11 code will be injected into the population. We managed to get our hands on the code, check the NK FTP.
<glitchd> i could, but thats not what im trying to do.
<pengu> fair enough, i used to spend hours messing with settings in config files
<glitchd> right on
<pengu> like .xinitrc or the one for xterm
<pengu> now i just run pop!_os and have learned to love all things GNOME
<pengu> used to run slackware tho
<glitchd> or i wonder if there is a way to surpress messages from xscreensaver so it doesnt continually notify me that the script is trying to activate xscreensaver when its already active
<granttrec> is there any way to get an album cover veiw in rythmbox
<nyhalcrow> no, but amarok has one
<nyhalcrow> >>sudo apt-get install amarok
<R0b0t1> How do I download the signed kernel source for a release?
<anddam> I'm very confused by wireless configuration at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic , am I suposed to actually write the wpa.sh init.d on a modern (16.04) system? won't it class with the systemd unit I see already running?
<SporkWitch> anddam: is there a reason you don't just use the GUI?
<henaaque> i currently have windows installed on a ssd drive and all my data stored on a secondary hdd drive. i'd like to install ubuntu on this secondary drive, while keeping grub or whatever bootmanager i should use on the ssd, so i'd still benefit from fast startups on windows. is it possible? if so, how?
<SporkWitch> sure, but you'll need some free space on the second drive to partition for linux, do your partitioning manually, then specify the existing UEFI boot partition and MBR
<SporkWitch> alternatively, you could do it all on the HDD and just tell the computer which drive to boot from to switch between windows and linux
<henaaque> i see...
<henaaque> and is there an option to choose a separate uefi partition built on ubuntu installer?
<henaaque> or should i install it normally and change it on "boot repair"?
<SporkWitch> you can, but if you're sharing an MBR, there's no reason to.  multiple operating systems' bootloaders can share a UEFI boot partition
<SporkWitch> if / when MSFT decides to nuke the linux stuff, it can do that regardless of where you put stuff
<henaaque> ok
<henaaque> thanks!
<tomreyn> henaaque: if i really wanted multi boot (i think running vm in a VM where it cant do much harm is much better) i'd put linux on one drive and windows on the other and use the uefi on demand boot drive chooser.
<tomreyn> aka uefi boot menu
<syb0rg> Hi, Kubuntu live does not want to boot on my hardware, so I intend to install ubuntu server and then install kde
<syb0rg> is there anything I should change on reconfiguring from a server to a desktop installation?
<compdoc> thats fine
<tomreyn> syb0rg: did you have a question there?
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: if the one doesn't work it's unlikely the other will
<syb0rg> sure do boss =P
<syb0rg> I still want to try thhough
<syb0rg> at least I can get a bootable server and check out the errors
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: the main difference between the two is KDE and associated apps vs gnome and associated apps + canonical apps.  drivers and the other stuff that would affect hardware compatibility are the same
<compdoc> I used to install server and then Mate on top. but now just use the minimal install of Ubuntu Mate
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: you can do a CLI install with the kubuntu livedisk as well
<syb0rg> SporkWitch, noted, but I kinda wanted to experiment with server edition as a base for a minimal UEFI install anyway
<syb0rg> so I think I will try this method
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: it's not like windows, where there are registry keys that deliberately lock out functionality based on which version you have (really based on those registry entries); all "server edition" means is default settings and bundled software
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: you do you, i just want to make clear that you aren't really looking at the big differences it seems like you think you are
<syb0rg> lol. I know it isn't like windows, I just wanted to make sure there were not default configurations that were sane for a server, but not a desktop
<syb0rg> I figured this was a reasonable question to ask here while I download the server iso on my slow-ass DSL connection =P
<SporkWitch> my condolences, i do not miss DSL
<syb0rg> yeah it isn'
<syb0rg> *isn't ideal
<syb0rg> but it is cheap
<McBoot> Hello, I am having a problem. On Ubuntu 18.04, Samba won't install from the repo. It says 'samba has no installation candidate'
<SporkWitch> not in my experience; i've usually found it barely cheaper than cable and orders of magnitutde slower (not to mention unreliable)
<SporkWitch> McBoot: apt search samba
<syb0rg> yeah SporkWitch, but dem regional monopolies. It varies from location to location
<SporkWitch> true
<manic0o> lcd 3.5 and hdmi monitors?
<manic0o> can you apt get nvidia x server settings?
<McBoot> SporkWitch: I searched and a bunch of files come up, samba-libs and samba-testsuite are there but raw Samba isn't.
<SporkWitch> McBoot: read the descriptions to find the main one that installs what you're looking for
<SporkWitch> package names change from time to time
<McBoot> SporkWitch: I see, thank you. I am unsure which based on these descriptions. I have a PS2 connected via crossfeed and want that ethernet cable to share files to it.
<McBoot> SporkWitch: Ah, got it. Thank you so much!
<Guest19191> quit
<ylikowski> McBoot:
<ylikowski> smbc/bionic 1.2.2-4build2 amd64
<ylikowski>   samba-commander - curses based samba network browser
<tomreyn> that's not the smb daemon
<ylikowski> smbc?
<ylikowski> yep, sorry, the wrong package
<ylikowski> samba/bionic 2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2 amd64
<ylikowski>   SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix
<ylikowski> That's the one
<McBoot> Odd it doesn't show up.
<ylikowski> failed copy/paste
<ylikowski> search with smb
<McBoot> Okay
<McBoot> Still doesn't show :/
<ylikowski> McBoot: done sudo apt-get update?
<McBoot> ylikowski: Yeah, including autoremove samba in case
<SporkWitch> McBoot: PS2 as in playstation 2?  Have you thought about using Plex or something else that supports DLNA?
<McBoot> SporkWitch: I haven't, I know that Open PS2 Loader uses SMB.
<McBoot> shooot I gotta head to work. Thank you all for the help.
<SporkWitch> though i don't recall PS2 supporting much of anything... PS3 definitely, and i believe PS4 as well, support DLNA
<SporkWitch> SMB is always a nightmare
<McBoot> SporkWitch: Good to know ^^
<SporkWitch> McBoot: sorry, i know it's not the answer you wanted, i was just seeing if there were easier alternatives available
<SporkWitch> McBoot: literally anything is less headache than samba, especially if you want auth with it
<Freekid> hello
<Freekid> my fello
<R13ose>  I am getting this error when I test disc for defects on live usb: check finished: errors found in 2 files.  How do I fix this?
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  depends on the type on errors
<MonkeyDust> of*
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: how do I know the errors?
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  how did you test the disc?
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: From the live usb, there is an option in the menu that comes up.
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> have a question
<hellyeah> i try to boot ubuntu from usb
<hellyeah> i installed ubuntu to the usb driver
<hellyeah> when i try to boot it i couldnt do that
<hellyeah> why did that happen?
<hellyeah> i couldnt start ubuntu from usb
<hellyeah> but i need to work with ubuntu from usb
<hellyeah> pls tell me something about it
<xar-> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<hellyeah> do i have to compose /boot myself?
<hellyeah> because ubuntu cannot be boot i mean grub didnt come
<SporkWitch> hellyeah: 1) use your punctuation, not the enter key, 2) assuming you built the drive correctly, make sure USB boot is supported and enabled in your BIOS/UEFI and check the boot order; if this is set and supported, you probably didn't make the drive correctly.  I recommend using Etcher
<hellyeah> i am trying etcher now
<hellyeah> okay sorry i am not sure windoes 10 does support usb boot  becayse i get into bios i see usb is enable but there is no usb selectiopn in boot list
<SporkWitch> windows isn't a factor; windows isn't your BIOS/UEFI
<arooni> i have this rule in ufw; 22                         ALLOW       192.168.1.159  ;; but it blocks connections from that ip address.. any idea why?
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: any further ideas?
<SporkWitch> arooni: don't know if it will let you do it, but if it does, make sure there isn't another rule in iptables that's blocking.  iptables -S
<arooni> May 20 16:50:52 LilArooni kernel: [24546.927299] [UFW AUDIT] IN=wlan0 OUT= MAC=64:80:99:18:ab:48:84:d6:d0:14:8d:8a:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.159 DST=192.168.1.101 L EN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=44463 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=36358 DPT=22 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 ;; looks like it does get blocked according to ufw
<arooni> SporkWitch: i dont see anything explicit on iptalbes -S that says block port 22
<SporkWitch> dunno what the output from UFW normally looks like, but is that allowing bidirectional? (i normally use iptables, sorry)
<tomreyn> arooni: that's [UFW AUDIT], not [UFW BLOCKED]. it would say the latter if a packet was dropped. i assume AUDIT is just getting logged since you requested packets to be logged?
<realies> how to make /tmp be in ram? ubuntu 16.04
<blkadder> arooni, Pastebin ufw status
<blkadder> realies, mount as tmpfs
<realies> blkadder, how?
<brainwash> !tmpfs
<beefjoe> what does this command do
<beefjoe> sudo apt-get update -qq
<beefjoe> I mean the flag -qq
<realies> quiet
<realies> man apt-get
<transhuman> Hi! my ubuntu desktop shows two monitors but they are mirrored and I cant seem to figure out how to get an extended display. I tried randr but it seems it cant see the difference between the two monitors (in fact only one is listed)
<blkadder> realies, Should be done automatically IIRC as it us under systemd
<ericrajuin> transhuman: does xrandr shows 2 monitors ?
<transhuman> ones a dvi and ones a vga in an nvidia geforce 6600, I cant use the proprietary drivers cause they don't exist any more
<transhuman> no it does not ericrajuin
<transhuman> ericrajuin, any idea what that means?
<realies> blkadder, how do i make sure?
<blkadder> What's the output of "mount"
<blkadder> That will tell you.
<realies> blkadder, https://dpaste.de/LDwh/raw
<realies> not seeing /tmp
<arooni> blkadder: https://gist.github.com/arooni/a31971db6e07a0f4355ac77434a12574 ;; interesting enough when i run sudo ufw disable; then sudo ufw enable; i can connect; no idea why thats necessary tho
<ericrajuin> transhuman: I am trying to figure out
<blkadder> realies, Not automatic apparently, sorry for the misinfo... I think I set it up on an image a long time ago which I use so it is automatic for me. :-)
<realies> i've added tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,nosuid,nodev,noexec,mode=1777,size=512M 0 0 to fstab
<realies> can i activate this without rebooting?
<blkadder>  cp /usr/share/systemd/tmp.mount /etc/systemd/system/tmp.mount
<blkadder> systemctl enable tmp.mount
<blkadder> systemctl start tmp.mount
<blkadder> THEN do a "mount" and you should see it. :-)
<rachid1> slt
<blkadder> If you have existing stuff in /tmp you care about though you may want to cp it somewhere else and then back once you mount...
<rachid1> ca va
<realies> blkadder, should i remove the line i inserted in fstab?
<blkadder> arooni, Have you just been using ufw?
<blkadder> You weren't messing around with iptables as well or something were you?
<realies> blkadder?
<blkadder> realies, You can remove it.
<blkadder> Will persist if it is under systemd.
<realies> i think it is
<realies> will leave it for now, hope nothing breaks on reboot
<blkadder> Which is confusing and non-intuitive yay systemd.
<blkadder> I just tested on a scratch image.
<blkadder> And confirmed.
<realies> erm
<realies> if i enable tmp.mount it would try and start it on boot?
<realies> would that not interfere with the line in fstab?
<blkadder> If you enable it under systemd it will stay enabled.
<blkadder> If you put stuff in fstab AND have it enabled under systemd I really don't know...
<blkadder> May be fine, may conflict.
<datlink> does any know how to start cron in the terminal?
<blkadder> systemd is the borg.
<Two_Dogs> i would do> systemctl start cron.service
<transhuman> its because I am using a vesa driver ericrajuin
<transhuman> thanks
<transhuman> going to go with nauevea or however you spell the damn thing
<ericrajuin> transhuman: I remembered had the same problem before when I tried to install amdgpu-pro, couldn't figure out why. ended up rolling back to the opensource driver
<evlich> i had some problems with my upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04, and i'm wondering if anyone can help me
<ericrajuin> glad you solved it.
<evlich> about halfway through my installation i got a message about how graphics had die, and it told me to switch to another shell (Ctrl+Alt+F2)
<yourname1> evlich: did it give you a reason why or an error output?
<transhuman> ericrajuin, it was infact because I was using the vesa driver (apparently it only supports mirroring)
<evlich> if i recall correctly, graphics died because of some missing file or something like that
<evlich> unfortunately i don't recall all the details
<Two_Dogs> evlich:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo apt update ; aptitude safe-upgrade -sy ## see complaints?
<evlich> i've been able to boot into recovery mode, but i can't seem to get networking running
<evlich> so apt update just fails with a lot of network unreachables
<Two_Dogs> evlich: it would fail without networking avail
<evlich> networking was available when i was doing the upgrade
<evlich> is there something that i could read that would tell me how to get networking up in the recovery mode shell?
<Two_Dogs> evlich: try this> systemctl start NetworkManager
<evlich> so i should be able to boot into recovery mode and then drop into the shell and do that?
<evlich> i'll give it a try, thank you
<yourname1>  evlich: i dont see a reason why it would just stop enless its some type of data error because at that point your graphic drivers are already loaded.. it might be be media
<Guest37599> fuck you
<matjam> lol
<evlich> When I try 'systemctl start NetworkManager' I get a 'timed out waiting for device dev-mapper-cryptswap1.device'
<Two_Dogs> evlich: you have crypto swap?
<tomreyn> evlich: that's just to point out that something is wrong with your cryptswap1 device
<tomreyn> "cat /proc/swaps" probably  won't list it, since it failed to be setup
<evlich> I set up lvms when I installed Ubuntu
<Guest89781> im first time in my life use the irc chat :) hi all, im from Norilsk, Russia.
<tomreyn> cryptswap1, unless it's a misnomer,. points to a dmcrypt device
<tomreyn> hi Guest89781
<Guest89781> how i can change my name?
<Guest89781> tomreyn: Hi
<tomreyn> Guest89781: type: /nick mynewnick
<yourname1> tomreyn: why would one even need to encrypt swap?
<Andrewich> Its a simple:) Thank you
<tomreyn> yourname1: because sensitive information, such as a memory dump when suspending to disk, can be written to it.
<evlich> So is there something that I can do about the dmcrypt thing?
<yourname1> tomreyn: ahh oh ok. thank :)
<evlich> I assume it is pulling credentials from that, is there a way I can type them in manually?
<tomreyn> evlich: most likely. can you show the output of: cat /etc/crypttab; cat /etc/fstab; sudo dmsetup ls; cat /proc/swaps; lsblk; blkid
<tomreyn> evlich: i mean you most likely can do something about "the dmcrypt thing". i don't know what you meant by "it is pulling credentials from that"
<evlich> Yeah, I wasn't thinking about the swap thing
<tomreyn> normally, a crypt swap partition would be initialized with a random passphrase or key since you don't actually need to persist it across boots.
<evlich> Im typing on my phone, so there is a lot of output. Is there something you are looking for?
<tomreyn> !pastebin | evlich
<ubottu> evlich: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | evlich
<ubottu> evlich: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> this way you'll only need to type urls
<tomreyn> even better would be to connect here from the affected system, then you could just copy + paste or pipe the urls into the chat
<evlich_> Shell https://imgur.com/a/GW3B8WA
<Andrewich> anybody talk to russia?)
<evlich_> sdb1 is a bootable USB, I don't know if there is a way to install packages from that
<Two_Dogs> evlich_: see if you can fit the following in to jpg> pstree -nsupa
<evlich_> It is short
<Andrewich> i mean "speak"
<evlich_> Recovery https://imgur.com/a/GdffStL
<tomreyn> Andrewich: do you have an ubuntu support question then? this channel exists for this very purpose only. you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic, though
<tomreyn> evlich_: 16 GB swap is plenty...
<Andrewich> 	i understand, sorry. I just dont know what is it IRC channel and etc
<Andrewich> How i can join the channel?
<Two_Dogs> evlich_: not much is running for sure
<tomreyn> evlich_: edit the last line in /etc/fstab, replacing "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1" by the UUID reported for it in the blkid output
<kk4ewt> Andrewich,  and what channel do you want to join
<tomreyn> no quotes, though
<tomreyn> !ot | Andrewich
<ubottu> Andrewich: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> !register | Andrewich
<ubottu> Andrewich: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Andrewich> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Andrewich> i think
<tomreyn> Andrewich: read the two messages ubottu just posted
<kk4ewt> then type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<kk4ewt> tomreyn,  wouldnt he need to be registered to be in here ?
<Andrewich> ohhhh
<tomreyn> kk4ewt: yes, as those messages say.
<Andrewich> my english is very ba
<Andrewich> Now i will translate all is you write, and answer.
<evlich_> I can't write to /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> evlich_: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<evlich_> I'm already root,I think
<evlich_> root@concept
<Two_Dogs> evlich_: does your setup have a home partition?
<evlich_> Yes
<evlich_> Sorry, no
<Two_Dogs> evlich_: probably faster and cleaner to re-install
<tomreyn> evlich_: maybe your root file system is mounted read-only. does " mount | grep root " say 'ro'?
<tomreyn> Two_Dogs: wait, why?
<evlich_> Yes, it is mounted read only
<evlich_> How can I remount it rw?
<tomreyn> evlich_: so actually the swap partition not mounting may be just a side effect of your system not booting properly, for yet unknown reasons.
<tomreyn> evlich_: you probably didn't mention that for a reasonß
<tomreyn> ?
<evlich_> I just did the default recovery mode and then drop into a shell
<tomreyn> evlich_: why did you start recovery int he first place?
<evlich_> Because regular mode just leaves me with a flashing cursor
<Two_Dogs> evlich_: can you get to tty from flashing cursor?
<tomreyn> evlich_: next time you seek support, please be sure to start by discussing the root issue.
<evlich_> No.
<evlich_> It seems to just hang
<Two_Dogs> evlich_: fixing a cascading failure aint worth the time unless lives depend on that system
<backnforth> Hi, what's the package for Ubuntu in order to get the mod_proxy_fcgi module for apache?
<tomreyn> evlich_: you can mount the root file system read-writable by using: mount -o remount,rw /
<evlich_> Is there some way to boot a live CD and then recreate my environment with tvr network from tvr live CD?
<tomreyn> backnforth: apache2-bin
<Two_Dogs> evlich_: boot into live and see of there is a fix system option
<Two_Dogs> evlich_: from live it is easier to tweak the installed
<tomreyn> evlich_: what is "tvr network" and "tvr live cd"?
<tomreyn> Two_Dogs: only if you know how to chroot properly
<Two_Dogs> tomreyn: yeap
<Guest69567> Trump's dick is fucking tasty!
<Guest69567> Trump's dick is fucking tasty!
<Guest69567> Trump's dick is fucking tasty!
<Guest69567> Trump's dick is fucking tasty!
<evlich_> What is tvr?
<backnforth> tomreyn,  I have it installed but my machine is showing that it's /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_proxy.so" is missing
<tomreyn> evlich_: i'm asking you, you talked about it
<evlich_> Sorry, that was a typo for "the"
<tomreyn> backnforth: then you're either not running a supported ubuntu release (or not ubuntu at all), or you or something you ran (re)moved the file.
<tomreyn> evlich_: i see, didn't realize. so yes, you could do it from the live cd, but i doubt this would help unless you know what you actually need to fix.
<backnforth> tomreyn,  I'm running ubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> evlich_: you should probably try to understand why "regular mode just leaves me with a flashing cursor [...] It seems to just hang"
<evlich_> I'm guessing that I could resume the install or fix the packages if I could get a shell with network access
<tomreyn> evlich_: so you were recently installing ubuntu and the installation did not succeed?
<yourname1> evlich_: are you usinh a usb or cd?
<tomreyn> backnforth: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&arch=any&mode=filename&searchon=contents&keywords=mod_proxy_fcgi
<tomreyn> backnforth: you can sudo apt reinstall apache2-bin
<tomreyn> backnforth: you can "sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2-bin"
<tomreyn> ^ correction
<evlich> phone died, i'm in the live CD now
<evlich> i'm fine with a re-install, but i really want to keep the contents of my home directory
<Two_Dogs> evlich: is 'repair system' an option?
<evlich> in the installer?
<evlich> it doesn't seem to be
<tomreyn> no, there is no such option on the ubuntu live systems
<Two_Dogs> evlich: you could while in the live go thru the process needed to turn the system's now home folder into a partition, you would need freespace of course for the partition, or save the content of /home folder, along with /etc if you tweaked any thing in it
<yourname1> evlich:  i use a seperate partition for /home when you reinstall just choose to not format and you should be good
#ubuntu 2019-05-13
<stoned> /home/stoned/.local/share/akonadi/ is taking 6gb of space! What is this directory and can I remove it?
<stoned> It could be because I isntalled kmail and it was synced to gmail
<stoned> I don't use kmail anymore
<leftyfb> stoned: something something KDE. I'd look in it before wiping it. Maybe run ncdu on it. It's apparently the user framework(settings?) for KDE
<jaziz> alright so I've set up this ssh thing on one computer
<jaziz> but have realized when I try to ssh to my server from another computer, I'm given a "permission denied (publickey)"
<jaziz> and idk how to access the file on my windows machine to copy it over to my other computer
<jaziz> looks like the file is hidden and I'm not sure how to directly access ubuntu on windows' filesystem
<CarlFK> if I want to apt source openocd  from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openocd/0.10.0-1build1 - can I just wget one of those files, or should I add artful repo ?
<Bashing-om> !17.10 | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: is openocd available in  something supported?
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: What is not suitable with the version in the repo ?
<Bashing-om> !info openocd  bionic
<ubottu> openocd (source: openocd): Open on-chip JTAG debug solution for ARM and MIPS systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.0-4 (bionic), package size 2094 kB, installed size 5888 kB
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: I need a newer version, so looking at either building from git, or trying to back port the package
<CarlFK> the box I am installing on will do 2 things: run that and jenkins.  if I break it, I'll reinstall the OS and try something else
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: disco (19.04) >> 0.10.0-5: .
<CarlFK> right - so back to: how do I apt source that?
<CarlFK> oh, I was looking down a level.. found em: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openocd/
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: CarlFK Tread careful here --- ' apt depends openocd ' says there be dragons here :D
<nolsen> So I upgraded from 18.04, 18.10, then 19.04 today, and now I cannot resolve any domains. I can connect to external IPs
<Bluecoat> Did kvpm fall out of the packages in Disco?
<nolsen> but DNS isn't being resolved anymore
<CarlFK> Bashing-om:  i 1/2 expect it to break everything
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Uh Huh - "Depends: libc6 " makes me shiver :)
<CarlFK> yeah - bumped into that once already and gave up
<Bluecoat> Bashing-om: better than depending on libc5.
<CarlFK> hey.. isn't this what containers help with?
<Bluecoat> that's how I solved the problem.  For me at least.  My colleagues eyes tend to glaze over when I try to explain docker to them. :P
<nolsen> So I upgraded from 18.04, 18.10, then 19.04 today, and now I cannot resolve any domains. I can connect to external IPs, but DNS is not resolving anything, any help?
<aluno-> ola
<aluno-> hello
<apurva> hi
<apurva> need help
<Bashing-om> !ask | apurva
<ubottu> apurva: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jr_> hello
<jr_> i need help
<apurva> i m using ppermin os 9 is there any official channel
<stevendale> apurva: One second
<Bashing-om> !alis | apu
<ubottu> apu: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<stevendale> Pugabyte_: No
<stevendale> There's a forum
<stevendale> apurva: not Pugabyte_
<stevendale> apurva: https://forum.peppermintos.com/
<apurva> ok
<transhumanist> hi! whats the easiest way to allow chrome to display output of a video camera
<transhumanist> without creating files
<transhumanist> that is streaming?
<mouses> transhumanist: depends on the format of said video files, but this is not really a ubuntu question
<mouses> transhumanist: in theory you should be able to just plug in the camera, browse it's filesystem, and drag a video file right into chrome (or use chrome's open file dialogue to select a file from the mounted camera device)
<transhumanist> sorry I should have added I need it to have a port on the local ip address
<transhumanist> trying to pipe it through yolo
<transhumanist> (requires like a http://localhost:8081 cant get it working with "motion"
<[n0mad]> transhumanist: the port is configurable in /etc/motion/motion.conf
<transhumanist> [n0mad], yeah it seems to work it starts it then it starts dumping .jpgs to hard drive but when I try to goto http://<my host name>:8081 it fails to show
<[n0mad]> and 8081 is the port configured? there's 2 ports, one for admin and one for stream
<[n0mad]> both should show something though
<[n0mad]> i never had to do anything special to get mine to work
<[n0mad]> transhumanist: there's also a stream_localhost....if it's on then you can only see it on localhost
<sgt_chuckles> Can anyone help me with this error. Every time I try to play a video using the Videos app, I get an error saying: "No valid frames decoded before end of stream."
<sgt_chuckles> Meanwhile the same video plays perfectly when I drag it into Chrome browser.
<alejandro> kllkl
<alejandro> hi
<alejandro> hi
<alejandro> ok
<transhumanist> figured it out thanks [n0mad]
<godgiven> hello
<IMGAD> p
<IMGAD> p
<IMGAD> hai
<IMGAD> help m!!!
<IMGAD> ❤
<bryanroderyck> is tere a ubuntu 19 in 32 bit?
<krytarik> bryanroderyck: Nope.
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: you can try out lubuntu 18.04 32bit of you want
<bryanroderyck> only for 18.04 is it?
<bryanroderyck> were i can find it?
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: https://lubuntu.net/lubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-released/
<mch>  
<mch> i am back
<krytarik> bryanroderyck: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ - if you search for "i386" there, you can see which Ubuntu flavors still got a 32-bit image on which release, and start a torrent download by clicking on the respective link.
<mas27> hai
<mas27> link instahack yang masih active ada ?
<mas27> tolong dong
<lotuspsychje> !english | mas27
<ubottu> mas27: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mas27> can you help me ?
<lotuspsychje> mas27: ask your ubuntu question please
<mas27> im just newbee in here
<mas27> dont jugde me
<mas27> l/disconnect
<bryanroderyck> krytarik : the ubuntu torrent link is broken are there other way to get to te torrent?
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: the link works fine
<bryanroderyck> https://imgur.com/a/4UsHgc0
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: is your system up to date? did you play with firefox settings? firewall or router blocking?
<bryanroderyck> no -- not really  ..
<dev1ce> hi
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: lsb_release -a && uname -a && apt-cache policy firefox in a pastebin please?
<dev1ce> give me link git clone for hack instagram
<dev1ce> please
<lotuspsychje> dev1ce: this is the ubuntu support channel here only ubuntu questions please
<krytarik> bryanroderyck: Well, some addon is forcing that page to HTTPS - which it doesn't support.
<dev1ce> lotuspsychje : opss oke man
<jcotton> really? no https?
<jcotton> lame
<dev1ce> jcotton : ?
<lotuspsychje> jcotton: please leave comments like that out of support
<bryanroderyck> i stop the http everywhere addon but still dont work...what can be done please?
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: can you pastebin the info i asked?
<bryanroderyck> can you tell me w
<bryanroderyck> sorry
<bryanroderyck> broken keyboard ..wich part of the command to be used?
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: lsb_release -a && uname -a && apt-cache policy firefox
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xqjgjNRmyp/
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: ok thank you, and looks all good, now try what krytarik suggested and disable possible addons block, then restart firefox
<dev1ce> y
<bryanroderyck> ok
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: wich lubuntu version do you want?
<bryanroderyck> i want to use 18.04
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/lubuntu-18.04-desktop-i386.iso
<bryanroderyck> thanks ...but are there any ubuntu 18 in 32 bit...actually i upgrade 16.04 to 18.04 over the terminal but i still have errors that why im looking for ubuntu
<bryanroderyck> are there any ubuntu 18.04 in 32 bit?
<bryanroderyck> not lubuntu
<jcotton> you have a 32bit machine in 2019?
<bryanroderyck> i use an old laptop
<bryanroderyck> i3 core
<dev1ce> can you help me , somebody ?
<roboirc> ask your question dev1ce
<roboirc> somebody will answer if they can
<dev1ce> can you hacking ?
<roboirc> uhh
<roboirc> no
<dev1ce> robirc : can you hack my instagram xlove ?
<tomreyn> !ot | dev1ce
<roboirc> no sorry
<ubottu> dev1ce: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dev1ce> robirc : ok thanks man , i apreciate
<dev1ce> exit
<roboirc> ok.....
<Ouyes> hey, guys, I have a ubuntu 16.04 in a virtual machine via virtualbox, the host is a windows 10, the network configure two card, one is nat, one is bridged-network, the problem is the bridged-network can not get ip address, do you know why?
<Ouyes> I search on the internet, there is no working answer.
<il> ls
<il> tree
<il> ps aux
<cfhowlett> il try it in your terminal not in irc
<il> fuck\
<cfhowlett> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<il> what is irc
<cfhowlett> this chat
<il> lol
<il> this so sexy
<il> i am like hackers now
<mia> Hey all
<il> cfhowlett where are you from
<mia> when I'm using alsa in a DAW app, I can't hear anything from any other app
<il> hi mia
<mia> alsa is sort of taking the control of my audio interface
<mia> how can I stop this behavior
<cfhowlett> il chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please. this is ubuntu support only
<il> ok sorry
<ducasse> il: do you have an ubuntu question?
<il> how can change my dm
<ducasse> il: just install a new one, and you will be prompted which one to use
<il> in debian i change /etc/X11/default-display-manager and this works but in kubuntu its dont do any thing
<il> i had to remove and re install dms to change my dm
<il> its stupid
<cfhowlett> il are you using debian?
<il> no
<il> i have kubuntu
<il> a distro based on ubuntu
<ducasse> il: use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure <name-of-dm>' to change
<cfhowlett> il logout.  click on the gear to select your dm  login
<cfhowlett> or this ^^^
<ducasse> the gear changes de, not dm
<il> pashmam , thanks so much , its work :}}}}}
<zull> Good Morning. I have a problem: I have an ubuntu server with the IP 87.118.125.214 with nginx installed. I am trying to point the domain globepostalservice-posta-nazionale.com to this IP from yesterday.  I Put tail -f in all nginx log files from nginx and try to reach the domain with the browser. No requests arrived. I Just would like to understand if it is a my server configuration problem(maybe I need to configure bind?) o
<zull> r is it a DNS propagation problem or what?
<cfhowlett> zull perhaps #ubuntu-server would be better?
<ducasse> zull: there's no dns a record for globepostalservice-posta-nazionale.com that i can find
<zull> ducasse what does it means?
<zull> and what to do?
<ducasse> zull: nothing, there isn't any. fix this on your dns server
<zull> then isn't it a problem of my side? I mean my ubuntu server?
<tomreyn> zull: it's not something you need to fix on ubuntu, no.
<ducasse> no, it's not a problem with the web server
<mia> Can't find anythişng anywhere :(
<mia> So channel, I'm trying to use my ubuntu for music production
<mia> the problem is that when alsa is active in my DAW application, I can't hear any system sounds
<mia> onlşy sound coming from my DAW is hearable
<mia> everything else goes silent
<cfhowlett> #opensourcemusic mia
<mia> in Windows, there was a checkbox in my soundcard, like "take exclusive control"
<cfhowlett> or possibly #ubuntustudio or your DAW's support options
<zull> thanks a lot ducasse
<mia> so that apps could take exclusive control of the audio interface
<ducasse> zull: try ##networking
<spinningCat> i try to install bridge-utils ia32-libs-multiarch packages but that doesnt exist
<ducasse> mia: try #ubuntustudio
<mia> cfhowlett, this is not a daw specific question actually
<mia> more of a general question
<mia> just tried thanks ducasse
<spinningCat> is there any replacement on the system for these packages?
<tomreyn> spinningCat: your ubuntu version, please?
<spinningCat> 18.04
<tomreyn> and describe why you're trying to install these packages - are you following some how.to?
<spinningCat> yes i try to initialize kvm
<spinningCat> https://developer.android.com/studio/run/emulator-acceleration?utm_source=android-studio#vm-linux
<tomreyn> bridge-utils exists on ubuntu 18.04 lts
<tomreyn> the third sentence of this how-to you just linked to says "For Ubuntu systems, see Ubuntu KVM Installation -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation"
<tomreyn> spinningCat: ^ and this ubuntu specific how-to doe snot mention "ia32-libs-multiarch"
<spinningCat> so android how to is out of date then
<tomreyn> maybe, or maybe it is trying to be generic. different instructions may apply to different linux distros.
<tomreyn> the last line on the developer.android.com how-to does indeed seem to be ubuntu specific and no longer valid on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.
<spinningCat> i got this adduser: The group `libvirtd' does not exist.
<spinningCat> i installed dev package
<tomreyn> the instructions given for 18.10 ("Cosmic") should also apply to Ubuntu 18.04
<spinningCat> damn there is libvirt and libvirtd
<spinningCat> which one is correct?
<spinningCat> https://askubuntu.com/questions/930491/group-libvirtd-does-not-exist-while-installing-qemu-kvm
<tomreyn> spinningCat: where do you see both "libvirt" and "libvirtd"?
<spinningCat> libvirtd does not exist it seems whereas libvirt exist. Tutorial mention libvirtd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<spinningCat> i didnt see both in same place i am just confused
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> the instructions given for 18.10 ("Cosmic") should also apply to Ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> this Cat is spinning too much, read slowly.
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation#Add_Users_to_Groups -> Cosmic (18.10) -> "The group name is changed to libvirt: "
<spinningCat> okay same apply to 18.04 i assume
<spinningCat> okay then i am all set
<mia> I can seem to find jackaudio package in software center
<mia> am I missing something?
<mia> jack2 is also missing from apt-get
<cfhowlett> mia, what ubuntu version?
<mia> 18.04
<cfhowlett> mia, try again.  apt search jack shows it just fine for me
<ducasse> make sure universe is enabled
<mia> cfhowlett, E: Unable to locate package jack2
<mia> sudo apt install jack2
<mia> this is the install command that I'm using
<ducasse> what about 'jack'?
<mia> it's an old version
<mia> oh looks like the package name is jackd2
<mia> hmmm
<ducasse> jackd2
<mia> yes, thanks!
<mia> it was used to be jack2
<mia> weird
<mia> maybe I misremember
<mia> Anyway, thank you!
<mia> I'll try this now
<ducasse> mia: 'apt search --names-only ^jack' will list that package names that start with 'jack'
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Guest4612> hello
<dabrain34> when i'm starting xchat i'm always getting: This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<dabrain34> so i have to run the command
<dabrain34> but can I automate this in a way ?
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | dabrain34
<ubottu> dabrain34: xchat and xchat-gnome are old IRC clients which are not actively maintained outside of Ubuntu/Debian. Some versions of Ubuntu do not include them. Users of 14.04 onwards should strongly consider using hexchat instead, which has good upstream support and is widely recommended by the IRC community over xchat and xchat-gnome.
<cfhowlett> dabrain34, see your hexchat channel settings for autologin
<spinningCat> there is no .bash_profile in my system
<geirha> there's .profile by default. Bash will use that if .bash_profile doesn't exist
<spinningCat> eand no .bashrc
<spinningCat> .profile is empty
<spinningCat> is it a problem?
<EriC^^> spinningCat: is there something in /etc/skel
<geirha> did you create a user using the useradd command perhaps?
<spinningCat> and that file's owner is root wth
<spinningCat> i am not sure geirha
<spinningCat> EriC^^,  example.desktop there is
<Swizzy> Hi! I have a question that I am seeking some input on. If I want to use Ubuntu with the Xfce DE should I use Xubuntu straight away or go with a Ubuntu install and then just install xfce? I am looking for the smallest (least bloat) and most stable installation. Security is also a major concern, but I assume won't be much different.
<spinningCat> EriC^^,  do you need content of example.desktop
<geirha> spinningCat: ls -la /etc/skel ~/
<geirha> ls doesn't display files starting with . by default. You need to give it -a or -A for that
<lotuspsychje> Swizzy: if you like a flavor, its based to install the flavor itself, aka xubuntu
<Swizzy> But Flavor is more than just the DE if I am not mistaking? :s
<lotuspsychje> Swizzy: otherwise you have an ubuntu-desktop install (more heavy) with a xubuntu-desktop ontop
<Swizzy> So far I have been using Xubuntu and it was working very well, just curious for other options
<lotuspsychje> Swizzy: well it depends what your going to use as base?
<Swizzy> Ubuntu LTS
<Swizzy> If you mean that
<spinningCat> there is no file with .bashrc or .bash_profile and .profile is empty
<lotuspsychje> Swizzy: cause you can also install lubuntu for example, then test a xubuntu-desktop ontop of it
<spinningCat> and .profile brelongs to root
<geirha> spinningCat: is this your system, and are you sure it's even Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Swizzy: if you choose ubuntu-desktop (with gnome3) system will feel more heavy, needs more ram etc
<qwebirc38825> Is it logged somewhere when a service is enabled/disabled in systemd?
<Swizzy> Right but when I replace Gnome3 with Xfce that changes?
<Swizzy> Xubuntu comes with a lot of software pre installed that I dont necessarily want or need, so I am thinking that a minimal Ubuntu install with the network iso
<lotuspsychje> Swizzy: nothing can beat a clean flavor install right
<Swizzy> and then xfce DE on top of it would be better than xubuntu? Since Xubuntu doesn't offer an option to just get the basics
<spinningCat> geirha,  ofc it is ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Swizzy: we often reccomend trying a desktop ontop as a test, if you like it= install the full flavor
<wangxiaomin> ？
<alkisg> Hi, some users frequently mention "distribution XXX is the most popular because it's the first on distrowatch.com"!
<alkisg> Is there any URL that I can point them to, that explains that "distrowatch page hits" are completely unrelated to "actual percentage of user base"?
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg tnx again for the last help, my wishlist bug got marked fix released
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: great man! :)
<qwebirc38825> Is it logged somewhere when a service is enabled/disabled in systemd?
<geirha> spinningCat: ok, well an ubuntu install will contain at least a .bashrc and .profile in /etc/skel, so you should try to figure out how you managed to delete those
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | qwebirc38825 start here
<ubottu> qwebirc38825 start here: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<spinningCat> i didnt delete anything
<alkisg> dpkg -L bash | grep /etc/skel
<jeremy31> alkisg: Might be a better topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: we have this stats page, but not really for different Os https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/statistics
<alkisg> jeremy31: thanks; trying there
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: does that have only percentages? Or does it have real numbers too?
<qwebirc38825> Thanks, I already went through these... But as it just creates a symlink, I'm not sure if it also logs this somewhere.
<qwebirc38825> when and maybe even who set a service to disabled
<alkisg> Some debian-based distros have popcon; but it's not enabled by default so it's rather unreliable
<geirha> spinningCat: well something has ...
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: think you can deepseek into ubuntu-report and popularity-contest
<alkisg> I think popularity-contest only has about 1% of the actual user base
 * alkisg searches for ubuntu-report...
<SleepyTurtle> hi! how can I check where a can device is connected (what port)
<SleepyTurtle> When I run dmesg | grep can I get this:
<SleepyTurtle> [  285.459312] can: controller area network core (rev 20170425 abi 9)
<SleepyTurtle> [  285.464222] can: raw protocol (rev 20170425)
<lotuspsychje> SleepyTurtle: what kind of device?
<SleepyTurtle> A controller
<TimeDoctor> netstat --listen if your'e talking about a network port
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: i think exact stats will be hard too, as ubuntu-report the user also got the choice of opt-in/out
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: in #ubuntu-server we heared yesterday, popcon is also installed by default, but not enabled by default
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: yeah it would be nice if distros/mirrors/etc posted actual download stats, from their repositories. It would make things much more easily comparable.
<SleepyTurtle> TimeDoctor: I don't understand what that command does. It doesn't show any CAN devices though
<TimeDoctor> SleepyTurtle: I don't know what a CAN device is
<TimeDoctor> SleepyTurtle: or what kind of controller your'e talking about, lots of things are called controllers
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: my guess is, ubuntu statistics/usage is way bigger then what any stat say
<SleepyTurtle> TimeDoctor: a device connected via  Controller Area Network
<SleepyTurtle> TimeDoctor: a motor controller
<SleepyTurtle> I want to know where it's connected so that I can communicate with it
<TimeDoctor> SleepyTurtle: well I have never worked with that type of network bus, the netstat --listen would just catch the port being open on your host machine for a daemon
<SimonNL> SleepyTurtle: controller card or connected by some cable or so ?
<SleepyTurtle> SimonNL: connected by CAN
<SimonNL> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAN_bus     serial
<SleepyTurtle> SimonNL: CAN bus
<SleepyTurtle> SimonNL: yes
<SimonNL> https://www.csselectronics.com/screen/page/simple-intro-to-can-bus/language/en       interesting
<SleepyTurtle> SimonNL: I want to know the device name
<SimonNL> SleepyTurtle: search for an  app that possibly provides that for you
<MrM1st> quick question: installing things by using "pip", are there any security issues? Am i downloading binaries that can be infected etc?
<lotuspsychje> MrM1st: if you install packages from the ubuntu official repos, and system stays up to date you probably fine
<SchrodingersScat> MrM1st: AFAIK you're giving them /some/ level of trust.  IDK how easy or difficult it would be for someone who maintains a respected pip resource to turn malicious and simply change it for everyone to update to something bad.
<privism> Did happen in the past: https://www.zdnet.com/article/twelve-malicious-python-libraries-found-and-removed-from-pypi/
<SchrodingersScat> privism: wow, and the desired effect of those sounds pretty serious as well.  I wasn't sure how much pip could change outside of python things.
<SchrodingersScat> MrM1st: also don't pipe wget/curl to Bash, unless you trust them with your life.
<MrM1st> SchrodingersScat: Hehe.. I know :)
<SchrodingersScat> I still feel pretty safe using pip to get things like youtube-dl
<MrM1st> SchrodingersScat: I tend to use git instead
<nekowaiidesu> j #gentoo
<nekowaiidesu> my bad
<de_alka> get
<de_alka> test
<de_alka> where are u
<tomreyn> de_alka: this is not the place to run tests, nor for social chat.
<de_alka> oh,ok. i am sorry
<de_alka> tomreyn:can u pm me?
<konfucjusz> hi, when i put usb stick into usb it is automaticly monuted. How to change this settings?
<de_alka> their says,this not place for social chat
<tomreyn> de_alka: you can PM me.
<SchrodingersScat> konfucjusz: when you go to 'Settings' do you see a 'Removable Drives and Media' option?  I have a checkbox there that toggles auto-mounting.
<nekowaiidesu> konfucjusz: https://askubuntu.com/questions/89244/how-to-disable-automount-in-nautiluss-preferences
<ndayalan> I use Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. When I try to remove (uninstall) adwaita-icon-theme, packages like zathura and zathura-pdf-poppler are also removed by default. Is there any command-line to not remove zathura and zathura-pdf-poppler or otherwise I need to reinstall it again?
<tomreyn> ndayalan: if those zathura packages are removed as a result of removing adwaita-icon-theme, then this would suggest they depend on the icon theme package
<ndayalan> tomreyn: does it mean it should always present if I intend to use zathura
<tomreyn> ndayalan: it means that you will not be able to have zathura (and zathura-pdf-poppler) installed if you don't also install adwaita-icon-theme, yes.
<tomreyn> ndayalan: so, for a better explanation: "zathura" depends on "libgtk-3-0". "libgtk-3-0" depends on "adwaita-icon-theme". so you cannot have "zathura" installed without also having "adwaita-icon-theme" installed. you can install "apt-rdepends" to examine such indirect package dependencies.
<tomreyn> 'r' standard for recursive here (there is also a command "apt rdepends" (without the hyphon), but there the 'r' stands for "reverse", enabling you to tell which packages dpend (directly only) on the given package. so that's something rather different really.
<SleepyTurtle> Can someone help me see can devices connected to my computer?
<ndayalan> tomreyn: thank you and now I understood
<tomreyn> SleepyTurtle: can you provide more context?
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: I have a CAN device connected to my computer. How can I see it and read what it says?
<SleepyTurtle> I'm using canopen and socketcan
<SleepyTurtle> I've tried following instructions online but  always end up with Cannot find device "can0"
<tomreyn> SleepyTurtle: hmm, i'm not really into working with those, but maybe we can work it out. do you see 'can0' listed on your systemd journal? which ubuntu release and kernel version are you running?
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: I'm sorry, I don't quite follow. How do I check my journal?
<tomreyn> let's start with this: which ubuntu release and kernel version are you running?    nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: I'm using 4.15.0-48-generic
<tomreyn> if you run these series of commands it will return a url with all the needed info
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/8wlc
<tomreyn> ok, you run Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS with the HWE kernel.
<tomreyn> on amd64
<tomreyn> to get the systemd journal, use:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/ocba
<tomreyn> you use Network Manager for managing network connections, and it detects can0 as an 802.3 ethernet device
<tomreyn> may 13 13:08:46 eralbot0 NetworkManager[777]: <info>  [1557745726.8828] guessed connection type (can0) = 802-3-ethernet
<tomreyn> SleepyTurtle: what does    nmcli d     say for can0 in the other columns?
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: How can I check that?
<tomreyn> you run this command in a terminal and inspect its output
<SleepyTurtle> if I run nmcli I just see wifi
<SleepyTurtle> connected
<tomreyn> and if you run   "nmcli d"?
<SleepyTurtle> 2 ethernet connections unavailable
<mra90> I changed a link name but ls -t show that I also modified the file to which that link pointed - does it make sense?
<SleepyTurtle> and a loopback
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: yeah, sorry, that's what I see running nmcli d
<tomreyn> ok
<mra90> so the link was not changed accoriding to ls -t but the files under the link yes
<tomreyn> SleepyTurtle: how do you intend to use the 'can' device?
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: I want to read and send messages through canbus
<simondodd> Hey everyone, first time here :) hoping for some help :)
<tomreyn> SleepyTurtle: which device is it?
<SleepyTurtle> a PID controller
<tomreyn> which product name / chipset
<SleepyTurtle> connected to two motors
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: https://www.roboteq.com/index.php/roboteq-products-and-services/brushless-dc-motor-controllers/393/sbl2360-277-detail
<SleepyTurtle> But I'm addding more devices later
<simondodd> I've got a USB-Serial device that has an FTDI chip, I'm trying to install the d2xx drivers but when I go to run rmmod usbserial I get an error saying it Is in use by ch341... It's a Raspberry Pi btw :) any ideas?
<tomreyn> SleepyTurtle: i'm reading https://elinux.org/CAN_Bus which states there are two types of device drivers, character device based and network socket based drivers. i'm not yet sure which module was loaded for your device, but it seems to be treated as a network socket device. i'm trying to understand whether that's correct.
<ChunkzZ> how can I get systemd to start with tasket? ExecStart=taskset -c 4-7 /usr/bin/mono --debug /opt/Radarr/Radarr.exe -nobrowser
<ChunkzZ> it fails...
<tomreyn> SleepyTurtle: i'll read up some more on the system log you posted, will ping you in some 10-15 minutes
<SleepyTurtle> thank you so much tomreyn
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: It uses canopen
<ChunkzZ> this doesn't work too: ExecStart=ExecStart=/usr/bin/taskset -c 4-7 /usr/bin/mono --debug /opt/Radarr/Radarr.exe -nobrowser
<ChunkzZ> wait
<ChunkzZ> wut
<simondodd> I seem to be unable to get the KMTronic USB-Serial adapter working in Ubuntu... The driver installation fails when I run rammed usbserial with the error, Module usbserial is in use by ch341... Any ideas how I can fix this?
<simondodd> *rmmod
<weiyang> simondodd, try lsmod | grep usbserial to see who use this
<simondodd> Response is usbserial 40960 1 ch341
<weiyang> simondodd, so ch341 is using usbserial
<weiyang> You'd remove ch341 first
<simondodd> Ahhh, ok that may have fixed it... fingers crossed! :) thanks!
<tomreyn> SleepyTurtle: so before you started loading modules manually, the only thing i found logged regarding this piece of hardware is this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7GFyKC8XXB/
<tomreyn> i'm not certain whether the "cp210x converter" is at all related
<tomreyn> SleepyTurtle: you may want to try what is discussed here:   https://elinux.org/Bringing_CAN_interface_up
<tomreyn> you have can0, a native interface (not virtual)
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: that's what I've been trying to do
<tomreyn> (and not slcan)
<SleepyTurtle> but I get:
<SleepyTurtle> Cannot find device "can0"
<tomreyn> this returned by whch command?
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn:  sudo ip link set can0 type can bitrate 1000000
<tomreyn> that's a weird bitrate
<tomreyn> did you make it up, or read it somewhere?
<SleepyTurtle> it's the controller's bitrate
<SleepyTurtle> the same error for different bitrates though
<tomreyn> SleepyTurtle: did you run this command before or after loading all the other modules manually?
<SleepyTurtle> I started by following these instructions
<tomreyn> oh i see it on your log
<mia> okay, I tried to install jack2 and a few audio routing apps on my ubuntu, I was unable to get the results I expected, I've uninstalled the apps but my sound controls (volume up down slider) is missing now, only when I'm logged in
<mia> when I'm logged out the usb audio interface and its slider is working
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: http://wiki.ros.org/socketcan_interface
<mia> so I believe my user has somehow messed settings of the usb audio interface,
<mia> and in ubuntu sound settings, the interface is no longer listed there
<mia> so, how can I check those user specific things? I need to correct this
<mia> when I unplug and replug my usb interface I don2t see it listed under sound in ubuntu settings any more
<tomreyn> SleepyTurtle: does this list trhe can0 interface?   ip -a link show
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: I don't think so
<SleepyTurtle> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<SleepyTurtle>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<SleepyTurtle> 2: enp1s0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<SleepyTurtle>     link/ether c4:00:ad:23:7f:59 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<SleepyTurtle> 3: enp3s0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<SleepyTurtle>     link/ether c4:00:ad:23:7f:5a brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<SleepyTurtle> 4: wlp2s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP mode DORMANT group default qlen 1000
<tomreyn> !paste | SleepyTurtle
<ubottu> SleepyTurtle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> you are currently muted, this will end soon
<SleepyTurtle> sorry
<mia> Sorrt I had to reboot
<mia> did anyone respond my question above ?
<tomreyn> SleepyTurtle: i'm afraid i'm not qualified to help you fix this, never worked with such devices. maybe ask in ##linux or a linux + robotics related channel if you can't get help here.
<mia> ok let me simplify the question
<mia> my audio volume up down slider is missing only after login
<mia> (with my usb audio device)
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: Thank you for your time I really appreciate it
<mia> when I'm logged out it's there, and working
<mia> What's going on here
<tomreyn> !alis | SleepyTurtle
<ubottu> SleepyTurtle: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<SleepyTurtle> :)
<The-Compiler> Hmm, anyone has an idea what's up with Python coming with Ubuntu 16.04? The package version says 3.5.1-3, but -V says 3.5.2 (and it has typing.TYPE_CHECKING)
<simondodd> Whoop whoop! Thanks @weiyang step one complete, I've got the relay working! :) Thanks
<mia> Hmmm
<mia> another weird problem
<mia> my F keys don't work on ubuntu on my keyboard
<mia> why can this be happening?
<mia> F1 to F12 - nothing works
<mia> is there any way for me to test if the keyboard is sending the signal?
<mia> yeah they're not working
<mia> just checked it via https://askubuntu.com/questions/411419/how-do-i-check-which-key-is-pressed
<tomreyn> !enter | mia
<ubottu> mia: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<mia> okay tomreyn, it's just that today is an awful day
<mia> my usb audio interface just stopped working only for my main user on my ubuntu setup
<mia> and now the F keys also don't work, I realized
<mia> I don't have any clues on how to fix any of this.
<SchrodingersScat> have you tried a full reboot yet?
<mia> yes of course
<mia> 24 time
<SchrodingersScat> could something from jack still be running?
<mia> I uninstalled get via sudo apt-get remove jackd2
<mia> (which is funny because it removed MANY other packages, like wine, etc)
<mia> not sure what I'm doing more it's just like a chain reaction where everything started to fall apart and I don2t think I can start from scratch with everything on this ubuntu setup
<mia> otherwise I'd just delete ubuntu and start over but I already did it like 4 times last week
<SchrodingersScat> mia: i'm not great at audio issues, had a few myself before.  idk if clearing out your .pulseaudio would help or not.
<mia> I don't want to switch to windows just because I'm exhausted of these things..
<leftyfb> mia: it sounds like you removed a LOT of packages that were required for a proper desktop environment
<mia> SchrodingersScat, I just wanted to check alsamixer, and it says press F1 for help, then I realized my F1 isn't working :(
<leftyfb> mia: what version and flavor(Gnome, KDE, XFCE?) of ubuntu is this?
<mia> I think my first thing to solve would be to sole this F1 to F12 keys not workin problem
<mia> I' using ubuntu, 18.04
<mia> @leftyfb,
<leftyfb> mia: sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<mia> ok, trying it now .
<mia> didn't fix the problem leftyfb
<ztychr> I'm using a theme that apparently doesn't apply to gtk 2 themes. (At least I assume this is what's happening.) Apps like GNU radio companion and timeshift stays in a light theme, when everything switches to the new theme perfectly. Is there som kind of workaround for this? Or do I have to completely switch theme?
<mia> also why does apt-get remove, removes a lot of packages
<mia> I mean I just wanted to remove audiojack 2
<mia> why did it remove like... everything
<chmd> Hi there, when my laptop is connected to an external screen and I close the lid, it does not go to sleep (which I expect due to HandleLidSwitchDocked=ignore in /etc/systemd/logind.conf). However, with some screens, this does not work. How can I debug that?
<tiit> chmd: you can try this to get extra logging from logind, https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2013-March/010004.html
<tiit> it should log "External (2) displays connected." when closing the lid
<chmd> tiit: thank you
<Kon-> Are journald logs stored indefinitely or are old entries removed at some point? I noticed the /var/log/journal/ directory is 1.2 GB on a 3 month old installation
<pragmaticenigma> Kon-: They are eventually purged, there is a setting to adjust how long they are held for
<Kon-> Thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Kon-: From documentation, journald will use 10% if the drive or up-to 4 G. It will always leave a minimum of 15% or 4 G free on a drive nearing its capcacity
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/systemd/+bug/1790205 discusses the details
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790205 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd journals take up a lot of space, and it's not obvious how much is used, and what the upper limit is." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Kon-> Ah, very interesting. So the default setting is a total % of drive space
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: what I found came from the documentation... why is that a bug?
<tomreyn> oh, pragmaticenigma summed it up nicely.
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: i wasn't aware of the automatic purging initially, nor was the OP, thus he filed the bug, i think. the man page does not discuss this.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: Ah, okay
<tomreyn> and this is now the only thing this bug report is about, i think, the point that on system documentation is lacking
<tomreyn> (man pages)
<pragmaticenigma> Kon-: You can adjust the settings in /etc/systemd/journald.conf ... though as tomreyn mentions, documentation is a bit lacking on what all the settings mean
<tiit> mia: are you using an external keyboard or a laptop? some models require that you hold down Fn for the F-keys to function
<tomreyn> Kon-: if you'd like to save some space, and are comfortable with systemd-journald logging, you can actually remove (purge) rsyslog and any log file it writes to.
<Kon-> Thanks tomreyn but I think journald.conf does have some useful settings, including LineMax which seems to set a hard limit on the number of entries
<tiit> LineMax controls the maximum length of one line, not the number of lines
<tomreyn> Kon-: there are configurations available to trim the journal to consume less storage. personally, if i was concerned about those 2 GB storage (which rsyslog logs may also have consumed, while retaining much shorter history), i would configure systemd-journald to keep logs below a fixed size.
<tomreyn> so i'd set SystemMaxUse and RuntimeMaxUse
<Kon-> Thanks, are those based on KB?
<Kon-> or what unit of size
<tomreyn> please read journald.conf(5)
<lighth0use> Hello,I am new user.Is anybody here?
<tomreyn> lighth0use: hello. many are. do you have an ubuntu support question?
<lighth0use> Not yet,but I try to learn the Ubuntu.Thanks for answering:)
<Kon-> Ah, nice. Thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> you'Re both welcome. ;-)
<tiit> what would be the proper procedure for having a package rebuilt using newer dependencies from -updates? does this require a stable release update of the package as well or is there a simpler way?
<tiit> to be more specific, etcd is currently Built-Using: golang-google-grpc=1.6.0-3, but I wish to have it Built-Using: golang-google-grpc=1.6.0-3ubuntu0.18.04.1
<pragmaticenigma> tiit: You may find the #ubuntu-app-devel to be more helpful with questions about building apps
<tiit> thanks, i'll check it out
<tiit> although to clarify, I am not asking about building the package locally, but having the binary in bionic repositories updated
<pragmaticenigma> tiit: then you file a bug ticket requesting the change
<Fleuv> Hey does anyone have experience with intellij complaining about the port being out of range (-1). While simply running tomcat9 (installed via apt) configuration on ubuntu? None of my classmates seem to have this problem...
<leftyfb> Fleuv: ask your instructor
<Fleuv> leftyfb, they gave up I think
<leftyfb> Fleuv: also, intellij isn't supported here
<Fleuv> they said install a docker container
<tiit> pragmaticenigma: as i suspected, thank you
<Fleuv> leftyfb, how do you mean isn't supported here? xD
<Fleuv> the only thing supported here is text
<leftyfb> Fleuv: It's not part of the Ubuntu repos. Contact Jetbrains for support
<Fleuv> I did :/
<Fleuv> Just wondering maybe someone here could help me faster. Because their support takes like a couple of weeks
<pragmaticenigma> Fleuv: Only applications provided through Ubuntu's official software repositories are supported here. IntelliJ is not provided through those channels and therefore is not supported here.
<Fleuv> I can't wait to long since the course is limited in time
<leftyfb> Fleuv: Sorry. This is really an issue your instructors should be addressing. Good luck
<Fleuv> Oke thank you
<Fleuv> I will ask them for an workaround
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, is libjdom2-intellij-java relevant?
<tiit> Fleuv: you can try ##java or one of the other more specific channels
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> ok
<UltraCube73> hi there
<UltraCube73> ?
<AlexPortable> can someone help me getting multitouch to work on my laptop?
<AlexPortable> (toucpad0
<AlexPortable> touchpad
<heelrayner> hello ubuntu
<heelrayner> i was wondering if theres a way to remove background noise on the fly if you have 2 mics?
<lordcirth_> heelrayner, ffmpeg can do noise reduction, but it's generally a clever filter rather than subtracting another mic
<pragmaticenigma> lordcirth_: that wouldn't offer realtime
<heelrayner> lordcirth_, I'm aware of that. I was hoping there was realtime though, which is why i thought a second mic would be the answer.
<heelrayner> it gets too hot in my room durirng the summer, I need a fan
<heelrayner> but I like to stream
<pragmaticenigma> heelrayner: you're best bet is to find a headset or microphone with that sort of filter built in
<lordcirth_> heelrayner, are you using OBS? It has realtime noise filters
<heelrayner> they're 129 a peice lol I'm poor
<heelrayner> yes obs
<heelrayner> but can still hear my fan
<lordcirth_> heelrayner, that's with the noise filter on?
<mrchairman> i'm running mint in a virtual machine on a macbook air 2018 and its not so bad
<mrchairman> I'd rather it be the latest ubuntu, but it was laggy
<lordcirth_> mrchairman, VMs have poor GPU performance, try Xubuntu
<mrchairman> lordcirth_: thats not a good suggestion
<mrchairman> lordcirth_: i mean it is a good suggestion, sorry
<mrchairman> I was typing "not a bad idea --- and good suggestion" at the same time
<lordcirth_> lol
<mrchairman> i miss the irc of the 90's when it was more popular
<heelrayner> lordcirth_, yes, https://i.imgur.com/Psc8fYn.png
<heelrayner> i was thinking about a blue parrot
<heelrayner> they're bluetooth tho
<heelrayner> and idk if they work with linux
<lordcirth_> heelrayner, is the fan noise annoying, or just audible? You could talk a little louder?
<mrchairman> or get  longer mic and get farther from the computer and use opera glasses to see the screen
<mrchairman> I'm called The King Of Solutions around these parts
<ChunkzZ> how do I stop this? # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) and #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN I need to edit it to get my vpn working...
<lordcirth_> ChunkzZ, 16.04? You edit the settings in /etc/resolvconf
<ChunkzZ> 18.04 lordcirth_
<ChunkzZ> I try and it says I can't edit it
<ChunkzZ> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<lordcirth_> ChunkzZ, not /etc/resolv.conf, /etc/resolvconf/
<lordcirth_> ChunkzZ, did you upgrade from 16.04? Because 18.04 uses systemd-resolved instead, by default.
<asdfgh> hello
<asdfgh> can anyone advise me a good software to "compress" video without loosing (too much) the quality ?
<asdfgh> something similar to youtube optimizer i mean
<ChunkzZ> lordcirth_, can I remove it then and add that?
<ChunkzZ> E: Unable to locate package systemd-resolved
<lordcirth_> ChunkzZ, it's already installed as part of systemd, you'd just have to disable resolvconf and enable resolved. But you shouldn't need to. Just edit the resolvconf settings.
<NewToLubuntu> I was wondering if anyone knew how to get back a window you've dragged off screen and can't get back fully on-screen
<NewToLubuntu> I'm not sure how I did it but VLC media player in restored (non-full) mode is off to the left so I can't see the play button
<NewToLubuntu> I can only see it when I maximize but don't always want to need to maximize it
<cek> was `watchdog` removed from repo?
<lordcirth_> cek, it's still in bionic. What release are you on?
<NewToLubuntu> when it is maximized I can see the bar you click and hold down to move a window around, but that bar is off-screen in restored mode so I can't grab it
<lordcirth_>  NewToLubuntu alt-tab to it, alt-space, M, move mouse
<cek> buster/sid
<lordcirth_> cek, that's Debian, not Ubuntu.
<NewToLubuntu> nice, thanks!
<cek> how do i know
<lordcirth_> cek,  cat /etc/lsb-release
<cek> 18.04 bionic
<NewToLubuntu> also now realizing that if I right click the top bar in full screen mode that I can select the resize option and this resets the size/position of what I "restore" to
<lordcirth_> cek, then watchdog is in repos. Why did you say buster/sid?
<leftyfb> cek: cat /etc/lsb-release # does not output "18.04 bionic"
<leftyfb> cek: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)    please paste the link here
<cek> ok, it was in universe which isn't on in livecds
<cek> !next
<mra90> how to cheange ssh repository
<mra90> to update packages form different place?
<tomreyn> do you mean apt repository?
<tomreyn> but even then i'm not really getting the purpose. please provide more context, mra90.
<Mech0z> AFter updating to 18.04 LTS I have a problem with a mounted USB3 disk that is now owned by root and using remote desktop XRDP I cant mount it, but it has been given some obscure name (Looks like a GUID) and is found in /media/nameofcomputer/guidlikename and if I click on /mnt/sdd2 I get "Failed to mount sdd2, operation permitted for root only"
<mra90> tomreyn: the context is I try to do sudo apt install openssh-server
<nekowaiidesu> not a technical question.. but can anyone explain why Disco Dingo is not LTS? isnt 18.10 like the unstable branch?
<mra90> but can error "network unreachable"
<mra90> so I assumed repository is down?
<mra90> before the errros shwos up it is stuck at connectiong to repository
<mra90> tomreyn: the erorr "cannot initiate the connection"
<Tungdal> I've got a similar problem installing ubuntu via mini.iso. I tried several mirrors, but connection error
<hggdh> nekowaiidesu: only <even years>.04 are LTS. So the last one was 18.04, the next one will be 20.04. 18.10, 19.04, and 19.10 are interim releases, preparing for the next LTS
<leftyfb> nekowaiidesu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Guest41355> I recently got an external keyboard with mediakeys, one of those keys is Xf86Sleep, whenever i press it Ubuntu goes to sleep. My question is, how can I disable this function. I would still like to be able to bind it to some function.
<nerobro> oh wow.  So, before I annoy anyone, is thre a help specific channel I should drop into if i'm having trouble with some applications not opening?
<herrypopper> HI
<nerobro> well i'll take that as a no.  :-)
<nerobro> Since a recent system update, I can't open terminal, or file viewer.  When I try to launch them, they give the spinny circle for a bit, then.. nothing.  If I try to launch terminal from say ctrl-alt-3 It tells me it can't find the ... crap the word is esceaping me, but the window it's supposed to be sent to
<JohnGavr> nerobro, version of Ubuntu?
<Guest41355> Anyone? Any advice?
<JohnGavr> Guest41355, advice about what?
<Guest41355> I recently got an external keyboard with mediakeys, one of those keys is Xf86Sleep, whenever i press it Ubuntu goes to sleep. My question is, how can I disable this function. I would still like to be able to bind it to some function.
<JohnGavr> What do you want to do with that key?
<JohnGavr> go to shortctuts and find where it is bind
<Guest41355> Maybe bind it to a program with sxhkd. I can't see it anywhere in shortcuts. Pressing the key causes the computer to go to sleep in XFCE and i3 too.
<devslash2> I just powered up my Ubuntu 18.04 VM which I haven't used in a while. Instead of getting to the login screen, its booting to an empty purple screen and I have no idea what to do
<JohnGavr> devslash2, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace try that
<devslash2> didnt do anything
<JohnGavr> Guest41355, if you want create a shortcut
<JohnGavr> like firefox
<JohnGavr> and bind there the key
<JohnGavr> and then try to search
<JohnGavr> devslash2, ctrl+alt+F2?
<devslash2> sure that gets me to the terminal on console 2
<JohnGavr> devslash2, do you mean on the main os?
<JohnGavr> not at the VM?
<devslash2> i dont know what ytou mean
<Tungdal> there seem to be problems with the repos
<JohnGavr> what ctrl+alf+f2 done to VM?
<Guest41355> JohnGavr: I'm not sure that will help with XFCE and i3.
<devslash2> ctrl alt 2 gets me to the terminal
<JohnGavr> nice
<JohnGavr> on terminal press
<Tungdal> when I try to install Ubuntu via network install, the installation freezes in a purple screen, on terminal4, I see, it tries to download a file
<devslash2> im logged in at terminal 2
<JohnGavr> gnome-shell --replace
<JohnGavr> Tungdal, what version?
<Tungdal> 18.04 and 19.04
<JohnGavr> both makes the same error?
<devslash2> I get the error window manager warning: Unsupported session type
<JohnGavr> devslash2, do the same and just press r
<Tungdal> yes. tried several mirrors and versions, all make the same problem
<devslash2> what do you mean press r
<devslash2> im running this command in terminal
<JohnGavr> yeah just the r letter
<devslash2> as soon as I run it it returns to the terminal command prompt
<devslash2> when ?
<JohnGavr> on ctrl+alt+f2 window
<Tungdal> url: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//dists/disco-updates/restricted/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages.xz
<devslash2> if i press r it types r into the terminal
<devslash2> you do realize that im at a terminal prompt right ?
<JohnGavr> gnome-session --restart
<JohnGavr> Tungdal, if you have the error on the terminal send it here
<devslash2> unknown option --restart
<JohnGavr> let me see the gnome-session options i don't remember it
<JohnGavr> oh try to enter in failsafe
<JohnGavr> gnome-session --failsafe
<nerobro> JohnGavr: I'm running 18.04
<nerobro> sorry about the delay there, went to the washroom
<JohnGavr> try to search xterm on your menu
<nerobro> xterm isn't installed.
<nerobro> I downloaded antoehr terminal emulator
<nerobro> that DOES open
<JohnGavr> nice
<nerobro> so something broke the x bindings?
<JohnGavr> go to terminal
<nerobro> uh huh
<JohnGavr> and press gnome-terminal
<nerobro> tried that, it opens the new fancy terminal again
<nerobro> minus any settings I put on it.
<nerobro> "cool retro term" is what I installed
<nerobro> still doesn't explain why nautilus won't open either
<ccm> Is there a unity channel?
<JohnGavr> nautilus command
<JohnGavr> what does?
<ccm> For unity-ubuntu and ubuntu-touch?
<ccm> Um hi?
<JohnGavr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList ccm
<JohnGavr> Take a look here
<ccm> thank you for the link!
<devslash2> ok I did that
<devslash2> nothing happened
<JohnGavr> fuck...
<JohnGavr> devslash2, go to grub and try to login with other kernel if you have
<leftyfb> !ohmy | JohnGavr
<ubottu> JohnGavr: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<JohnGavr> leftyfb, sorry :D
<qwebirc74289> Hi, have anyone experience with .pac file proxy on ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> ask your questions to the channel qwebirc74289
<devslash2> i cant
<devslash2> it boots back to the same screen
<JohnGavr> devslash2, i am off... i don't know more
<qwebirc74289> I'm trying to configure proxy on my laptop via pac file, in nm I have imported pac file and so on ant its working in browsers, but not in terminal and export http_proxy = 'http://path.to.pac is not woking
<zubuntu> Hi
<zubuntu> Am i in ubuntu?
<JohnGavr> zubuntu, yeah
<zubuntu> I am having problem that i replaced my laptop but using my previous ssd already has ubuntu 18.04 and win10 dual boot
<JohnGavr> what's the problem?
<zubuntu> After i first logged in i ran updates and then rebooted but after reboot it doesnt login. It loops
<JohnGavr> grub rescue?
<zubuntu> I type my password it logins in to black screen and then get back to login screen
<zubuntu> How can i fix this?
<JohnGavr> zubuntu, on windows login ??
<zubuntu> No John on ubuntu
<zubuntu> Windows doesnt have problem
<thsnr> qwebirc74289: proxy support varies from program to program. which application are you having issues with?
<devslash2> i dunno what to do my ubuntu install seems to be hosed
<zubuntu> I am typing now from mobile
<JohnGavr> In the previous laptop did you install propierty drivers?
<zubuntu> If someone can help me i will be glad
<JohnGavr> like wireless or graphic??
<devslash2> im at the purple login screen in ubuntu and I dont know what to do
<zubuntu> John my laptop was in service more than 1 month finally today i got replacement laptop with new hardware
<zubuntu> Intel graphics version upgraded
<JohnGavr> i am asking you about propierty drivers.
<zubuntu> devslash2 i am in purple login screen too
<JohnGavr> Not the opensource drivers
<lotuspsychje> devslash2: press F1 to switch to textboot
<devslash2> im using a VM BTW
<zubuntu> John i am not sure not an expert in ubuntu yet
<JohnGavr> proprietary*
<zubuntu> I usually run sudo update
<Alshulaih> مرحبا
<JohnGavr> Did you install graphic driver via Software Update?
<JohnGavr> i think it's graphic problem
<devslash2> no
<JohnGavr> and your new pc has different graphic card
<zubuntu> John no i installed what s default only not 3rd party
<zubuntu> Yes it has upgraded graphics card of intel
<zubuntu> Intel hd graphics 4000
<JohnGavr> hmm... ctrl-alt-f2
<zubuntu> I was using ThinkPad x201 but now replaced with ThinkPad x230
<JohnGavr> and gnome-session --fallback
<devslash2> zubuntu, what version of Ubuntu are you using ?
<JohnGavr> 18.04
<zubuntu> 18.04
<devslash2> same here
<zubuntu> Yep
<zubuntu> John whats the full command for session fallback?
<devslash2> are you running Ubuntu as a VM ?
<JohnGavr> zubuntu, gnome-session --fallback
<zubuntu> No it s installed on ssd part
<devslash2> oh o k
<devslash2> in my case, im running it as a VM in Virtualbox but that shouldnt matter too much
<zubuntu> John and then?
<zubuntu> Reboot?
<JohnGavr> didn't open the session?
<zubuntu> Dev it sounds like graphics driver problem like me
<devslash2> yea ive seen this issue before with Nvidia drivers
<zubuntu> John after command gnome-session - - fallback nothing happened
<JohnGavr> hm...
<thsnr> JohnGavr: just to double-check, the man page for gnome-session mentions --failsafe instead of --fallback
<devslash2> I wouldn't be surprised at all if thats the cause of this issue
<devslash2> +
<JohnGavr> ohhh
<zubuntu> Huh
<JohnGavr> zubuntu, gnome-session --fallsafe
<spinningCat> i got this error when i start emulator this error is ubuntu Emulator: qemu-system-x86_64: warning: host doesn't support requested feature: CPUID.80000001H:ECX.abm [bit 5] ?
<zubuntu> Hmm
<JohnGavr> thsnr, thank you man
<zubuntu> John still nothing
<JohnGavr> apt install -f
<JohnGavr> try that
<JohnGavr> and reboot
<zubuntu> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (13: Permission denied)
<JohnGavr> with sudo
<zubuntu> Oh damn yes
<thsnr> devslash2: how much video memory have you allocated to the vm? i remember having issues a while back where the default was not enough
<devslash2> let me check
<devslash2> whats weird is it worked when I last used the VM
<devslash2> and I havent hanged anything
<devslash2> 16
<zubuntu> John 0 upgraded 0 newly installed
<JohnGavr> zubuntu, make a reboot
<zubuntu> Ok
<devslash2> thsnr, how much video ram do you recommend ?
<zubuntu> Still same :/
<thsnr> devslash2: i remember cranking it up to 128, but it is possible less is enough
<devslash2> I cant reboot right now cause Ive dtarted the upgrade to 19.04 but when I reboot I'll up it
<zubuntu> John?
<lordcirth_> zubuntu, you should include the full username in order for them to be highlighted.
<zubuntu> I cant tab on mobile
<JohnGavr> zubuntu, i think it's xorg problem! Because you change the laptop
<JohnGavr> i think a fresh install will be the best solution...
<JohnGavr> to change a disk in a new laptop with other hardware is a little bit dangerous
<zubuntu_> ok i am on irssi now
<zubuntu_> fresh install is too much work :/
<zubuntu_> i didnt change disk i changed laptop disk is same
<zubuntu_> :p
<JohnGavr> we tell the same!
<zubuntu_> irssi works terminal works why not desktop:
<zubuntu_> ?
<JohnGavr> Another solution enter in grub advanced and recovery mode
<JohnGavr> and pick failsafeX
<zubuntu_> how to do that?
<JohnGavr> In grub menu you have Ubuntu/Windows/Advanced
<JohnGavr> wirte?
<JohnGavr> right?
<Noisette> ville
<zubuntu_> and ram check
<lotuspsychje> can we help you Noisette ?
<zubuntu_> let me check grub menu
<zubuntu_> brb
<JohnGavr> go to Advanced
<JohnGavr> and you will see a recovery mode
<JohnGavr> thsnr, are you from Greece??
<lotuspsychje> JohnGavr: please keep it support related
<gambl0re> if im using tlp to optimiza battery performance, do i still use powretop to --auto-tune?
<sappheiros> would you please tell me what i'm doing wrong, given https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XXWdKp3Qnp/ & https://stackoverflow.com/questions/54695683/not-able-to-install-visual-studio-code-on-ubuntu ? the install for a debian package isn't working
<sappheiros> i will try cd into the directory and just putting the .deb name without folders
<teward> sappheiros: you should try that first but check what the command `pwd` outputs, you might already be *in* the folder in which case just `./filename.deb` would work.  OR, remove the `.` at the front of your full string
<teward> because that '.' means "Start in current directory" for the file path
<sappheiros> oh ... thanks for teaching me that ...
<sappheiros> is that a bash alias?
<sappheiros> the '.' = 'current directory'?
<lordcirth_> sappheiros, '.' is the current directory, and
<lordcirth_> '..' is parent
<teward> that's just a Linux-ism
<sappheiros> oh
<sappheiros> hm. 'k thank you.
<sappheiros> it worked btw after i changed directories, as i guess you expected
<devslash2> so ubuntu is still hosed for me
<lotuspsychje> devslash2: press F1 at boot to see textbooting
<devslash2> i did try that
<gambl0re> is powertop and tlp meant to be run together?
<lotuspsychje> devslash2: can you enter grub?
<devslash2> i dunno how do you do that
<devslash2> i can get to a terminal but the UI is broken
<lotuspsychje> devslash2: hold shift at boot
<devslash2> im at a terminal
<devslash2> boot
<Guest41355> JohnGavr: I don't think it is GNOME setting that causes the behavior, since it also happen on XFCE and i3, but a setting somewhere more low level. Any idea or suggestion?
<lotuspsychje> devslash2: try to enter grub to boot a previous kernel
<ioria> Guest41355, about what ?
<Guest41355> I recently got an external keyboard with mediakeys, one of those keys is Xf86Sleep, whenever i press it Ubuntu goes to sleep. My question is, how can I disable this function. I would still like to be able to bind it to some function.
<ioria> Guest41355, xbindkeys
<devslash2> i dont have any choices for previous kernels in the grub boot screen
<lotuspsychje> devslash2: you said it was an older install?
<ioria> Guest41355, and can you paste  gsettings list-recursively | grep XF86 ?
<devslash2> no
<devslash2> im running 18.04
<devslash2> this POS just boots to a blank purple screen
<lotuspsychje> devslash2: yes, you already said that
<lotuspsychje> devslash2: try to boot without "quiet splash" ""
<devslash2> i did
<devslash2> same thing
<Guest41355> ioria: gsettings list-recursively | grep XF86 did not return Xf86Sleep. Is xbindkeys more low level than sxhkd? I already tried binding with sxhkd, but it did both, start the program and the machine went to sleep.
<ioria> Guest41355, weird , try    gsettings list-recursively | grep Xf86
<Guest41355> ioria: That did not return anything.
<ioria> Guest41355, i remapped my media-keys wih xbindkeys
<devslash2> ok Ive made some progress
<devslash2> I edited the grub command line and added nomodeset and am able to login in
<ioria> Guest41355, i see .... well, can you open SystemSettings -> Keyboard and check your shortcuts ?
<ioria> Guest41355, that Xf86Sleep should be mapped somewhere (occasionally also in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/pc)
<Guest41355> ioria: Already checked, it's not in the shortcuts.
<deadrom> hi
<ioria> Guest41355, is that a fresh install ?
<deadrom> so how's todays desktop coming along with 4K? is everythign adjustable on the fly so I don't need a looking glass to find anything?
<AlexPortable> is it possible to connect to a linux pc with remote desktop while using the host screen resolution?
<galaxie> Is there an equivalent to dnf's installroot?
<deadrom> AlexPortable: do you want to conncet to an existing session and scale it or create a new session?
<Guest41355> ioria: Ubuntu 18.04.2, been in use for a little while.
<AlexPortable> deadrom doesn't really matter
<AlexPortable> current session would be the best so i dont have to close everything, but if new session is better/easier then ill use that
<ioria> Guest41355, what de ?
<Guest41355> ioria: Tried xbindkeys, didn't work.
<ioria> Guest41355, what desktop env ?
<deadrom> AlexPortable: has to be RDP?
<Guest41355> ioria: Currently GNOME, but I have been trying i3 lately. The same happens on i3 and XFCE.
<ioria> Guest41355, and gsd-media-keys is running ?
<ioria> Guest41355, ps -A | grep  gsd-media
<Guest41355> ioria: Yes.
<deadrom> AlexPortable: with vnc it's easy to scale the remote session to your values or even autoscale. RDP... it's a Microsoft thing. I wouldn't even know how to run a session. spawning a new session and dis/reconnecting I recommend x2go
<ioria> Guest41355, no idea then (it should work, btw)
<Guest41355> ioria: In case it makes a difference, the keyboard is Logitech MK270.
<ioria> Guest41355, try this : https://www.reddit.com/r/i3wm/comments/8nq9c5/disable_xf86sleep_default_action/
<devslash2> ok so ive made some progress. I added nomodeset to my grub config so I could log into Ubuntu, install the guest additions for my VM which includes video drivers and rebooted. Instead of booting to a blank purple splash screen. I get to the login prompt but after I log in the screen goes black and it doesnt log me in. If i switch to terminal 2 then back to 1, im presented with the login screen again
<MrFox> Hi. I'm trying to install Bionic Beaver from an ISO file, and for some reason it fails to boot once the whole installation process is done. I checked the GRUB config file and it's all commented. Is this normal? Any quick fixes you would suggest?
<tomreyn> MrFox: which grub configuration file were you looking at?
<tomreyn> also, what's the name of the iso file you installed with?
<EriC^^> MrFox: fails to boot how?
<tomreyn> and finally, which graphics card do you have there?
<MrFox> Just stops at a blank screen and a blinking cursor.
<qwebirc55285> hi
<EriC^^> MrFox: do you get the menu first? or if you hold shift?
<qwebirc55285> why this error?:
<EriC^^> hi qwebirc55285
<qwebirc55285> i cannot isntal libudev
<qwebirc55285> im using ubunto in windows 10
<EriC^^> qwebirc55285: you mean in virtualbox/vmware?
<devslash2> https://imgur.com/a/TSkkxRJ
<qwebirc55285> not this: "The wonderful Ubuntu terminal is freely available for Windows 10.  As any Linux user knows, it's the command line terminal where the magic happens. It's perfect for file management, development, remote administration and a thousand other tasks."
<MrFox> I tried the SHIFT, ESC and 'e' key. None of them worked.
<devslash2> could those I/O errors be the reason why Ubuntu keeps crashing back to the login after I log in
<leftyfb> devslash2: yes
<devslash2> how do I fix this
<MrFox> The file I was watching was /etc/default/grub
<leftyfb> devslash2: you buy a new drive
<devslash2> you mean hard drive ?
<qwebirc55285> Eric, how do i instal libudev in the ubuntu terminal for windows 10?
<leftyfb> devslash2: correct. If the filesystem complaining is a hard drive
<devslash2> those aren't hard drive errors. that output is from Xorg.log
<tomreyn> MrFox: it is not expected that /etc/default/grub contains only commented out lines, no.
<leftyfb> devslash2: sorry, I haven't looked at any errors. I was just answering your question
<leftyfb> devslash2: though, that could very well still be drive errors
<MrFox> This is my GRUB config file: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h36wsK6NnQ/
<devslash2> not likely since this is a VM
<MrFox> What's wrong with this?
<EriC^^> MrFox: are you in a libe usb right now?
<qwebirc55285> hi, how do i instal libudev in the ubuntu terminal for windows 10?
<EriC^^> MrFox: the file is normal
<leftyfb> !wsl | qwebirc55285
<ubottu> qwebirc55285: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<EriC^^> qwebirc55285: sorry no idea about the ubuntu under windows
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc55285: You can't install that. ubuntu for windows 10 is not the same ubuntu that is supported here. for assistance ask in #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows-wsl
<EriC^^> MrFox: *live
<tomreyn> MrFox: nothing is wrong with this /etc/default/grub file, and if you look closely you'll see it does not only contain commented out lines.
<qwebirc55285> link to #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows-wsl please?
<MrFox> Yeah. Live USB fron which I'm trying to get the other live USB to work.
<leftyfb> qwebirc55285: /join #ubuntu-on-windows or /join ##windows-wsl
<MrFox> *from
<qwebirc55285> how do i instull full ubuntu in laptop? i need to split hard drive?
<JuJUBee> I am trying to get mysql-server running on ubuntu 18.04.  I tried installing then realized it is different than in 16.04 so I tired following https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-mysql-on-ubuntu-18-04  it didn't work so I tried to purge it ans start over but now it seems even worse
<MrFox> The lines that are not commented out seem to have nothing to do with the boot process.
<JuJUBee> can someone help me get it running?
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: what exactly did not work when you followed the digitalocean how-to?
<EriC^^> MrFox: the other live usb?
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: is this an upgraded ubuntu installation, did you have mysql-server installed there previously? do you need to migrate / keep your mysql databases?
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, After a reboot, mysql did not start.
<JuJUBee> No, fresh install
<JuJUBee> no databases to worry about
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: please post   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: please post:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<MrFox> Yeah. I have two of them. One which I'm using right now and the other one which I'm trying to get working using aforementioned one.
<MrFox> Is there a surefire GRUB config which I could just copy and use to boot from my USB in some sort of recovery mode as I'm suspecting VGA issues.
<devslash2> dammit
<devslash2> time to reinstall Ubuntu
<MrFox> *?
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: then run this and copy and paste the output to https://paste.ubuntu.com (and post the url here):  sudo apt purge mysql-server* default-mysql-server*
<devslash2> I canot boot into Ubuntu after i log in it shows a black screen
<EriC^^> devslash2: sounds like a graphics probem
<EriC^^> MrFox: so you have a usb you installed ubuntu to via another live usb? and that's what isnt working?
<devslash2> i dunno how to fix it without doing a fresh install
<EriC^^> devslash2: was it working post install?
<MrFox> Yup!
<devslash2> it used to work
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, first output https://termbin.com/0q6f
<jhutchins_wk> "2019 is truly, finally shaping up to be the year of Linux on the desktop," writes PC World's senior editor, adding "Laptops, too!"
<devslash2> just stopped working one day
<lordcirth_> !dualboot | qwebirc55285
<EriC^^> devslash2: aha did you try using a previous kernel? an upgrade  might have caused it to stop
<ubottu> qwebirc55285: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<devslash2> no I cant
<jhutchins_wk> devslash2: Probably just need to fix the video driver.
<EriC^^> devslash2: why not?
<MrFox> And now I'm checking the config file and trying to find a workaround to get it to boot.
<devslash2> theres no kernel options
<devslash2> as far as i can tell
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, second https://termbin.com/sdrn
<devslash2> on the grub boot screen
<EriC^^> MrFox: if grub doesnt show then i'd guess something else is a miss
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: ok, looks fine so far, keep it coming.
<EriC^^> MrFox: tbh, there was a fellow the other day here with similar problems to yours, his usb install just wouldnt work for some reason, except he would get a "grub loading" screen and it would hang, he ended up just using it on a different pc and it worked for some reason
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, third... https://pastebin.com/pr19se2R
<MrFox> It really is peculiar as I have no trouble booting my Mint Live USB, and, as far as I know, It too is built on top of Ubuntu.
<gambl0re> is powertop and tlp meant to be run together?
<devslash2> I dont get how Ubuntu can break without me doing anything
<lordcirth_> gambl0re, I think a lot of people do
<MrFox> Dang!
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: do /var/lib/mysql* or /etc/mysql* still exist?
<EriC^^> MrFox: it's funny he said the same thing, why does the live usb boot and not the installed one xD it's a real rabbit hole though
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, no
<lordcirth_> devslash2, did it get shut down suddenly? memory or disk bitflip?
<MrFox> My words exactly.
<devslash2> it just keeps crashing back to the login screen
<devslash2> no
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: is there ~/.my.cnf or /root/.my.cnf ?
<devslash2> after i log in I get a black screen
<udud> hello
<devslash2> if i switch to terminal 2 then back to 1, im back at the login screen
<lordcirth_> udud, hi
<udud> hello fucker
<EriC^^> devslash2: it should be under advanced in the grub screen, it always keeps 2 kernels
<lordcirth_> devslash2, ok, so does dmesg, syslog, or Xorg.0.log say anything?
<lordcirth_> !ohmy | udud
<ubottu> udud: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<EriC^^> !ops udud
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, no
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: okay, then it's time to install the mysql server again:  sudo apt install default-mysql-server
<devslash2> just a second
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, what is diff between that and mysql-server?
<MrFox> I took different approaches to this and even tried using minimal CD iso. Same results. Now I'm thinking it's a GRUB issue and working my way towards figuring out how to edit my config file and what parameters to pass onto kernel.
<EriC^^> MrFox: well it's certainly weird, you should be able to get a grub menu you know?
<EriC^^> MrFox: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999' for me please
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: there is very little difference at this time.
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, should I have install default-mysql-client as well?
<devslash2> lordcirth_, dmesg shows an error drm_kms_helper: failed to set mode on [CRTC:31:crtc:0]
<devslash2> is that relevant ?
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: you can compare outputs of    apt depends default-mysql-server    and    apt depends mysql-server
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, default-mysql-server returned errors... https://pastebin.com/WDkytHPt
<EriC^^> devslash2: i'd try the previous kernel
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: the mysql-server package depends on the mysql client package at this time. if you will always need to have a mysql client on this system, then yes, install default-mysql-client, too
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, dpkg errors
<Xtreme> Hey guys
<Xtreme> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/104/netspeed/ -> I am trying to install this extension
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: i'm looking at them now, give me a minute
<Xtreme> and all I see is "ERROR"
<Xtreme> How can i debug it?
<MrFox> It's mounted to: /dev/sdc
<MrFox> And /dev/sdb is booted, which is where I am now.
<EriC^^> MrFox: ok
<devslash2> so I found a solution
<ToxicMenace> in ubuntu 18.04 is gnome-shell the default, right?
<lordcirth_> ToxicMenace, it is
<ToxicMenace> sweet
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: i don't know why this happens, and can't find reliable information on it. could you please file a bug report?  ubuntu-bug default-mysql-server
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, I have never used this ubuntu-bug, how to I write a description?
<devslash2> is anyone else here having a problem logging into Ubuntu ? I found that choosing Wayland at the login screen lets me log in normally
<EriC^^> did you try the advanced options in grub yet
<EriC^^> devslash2: ^
<devslash2> no
<devslash2> I didnt have to
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, I see, when I press send, it takes me to launchpad to complete it...
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: if this is a headless server (it seems to be) then ubuntu-bug will print a url you can copy to your desktop and open in a web browser there to continue with the bug report
<EriC^^> devslash2: but you're using a different display protocol now
<devslash2> ok so ?
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: you ran ubuntu-bug on the system you tried to install mysql-server on, right?
<EriC^^> devslash2: what do you mean so? :D if you're happy to work around your problem by using wayland then why are you still asking for help here
<devslash2> I wasnt I was offering a solution for anyone else having this because there was someone else in here with the exact same problem
<EriC^^> ah ok
<EriC^^> gotcha
<EriC^^> wayland isnt that awesome though, i dont know how far it's come, maybe it's usable these days
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, oops, no my desktop.  too many windows open...
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: please run it on the computer where you installed mysql-server on.
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, doing it now...
<EriC^^> devslash2: if i were you i'd try an older kernel, possibly a kernel update screwed stuff up and the newer kernel that gets released soon will have a fix in it, it's up to you though
<EriC^^> last i used wayland it wasnt very smooth and it kinda felt like it was a work-in-progress, but that was a while ago
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, done.
<Beam_Inn_> trying to run sudo apt install hexchat on a new operating system and getting read-only errors
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: can you tell me the bug # ?
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: ah got it #1828878
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: what version of ubuntu?
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: looks good (with the minor exception of a reference to ubuntu 18.04.3, which does not yet exist)
<Beam_Inn_> 18.04 mate
<EriC^^> Beam_Inn_: can you type 'mount | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link here?
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: how did you install it? What is your hardware setup?
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, damn, fat fingered  18.04.2
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: now to work around this, i suggest you    sudo mkdir -p /etc/mysql/conf.d && sudo apt -f install
<Beam_Inn_> i'm shutting down if it will even let me do that
<Beam_Inn_> i think it locked because of updates?
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: add   sudo touch /etc/mysql/mysql.cnf
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: Do you want us to help you?
<Beam_Inn_> leftyfb Time isn't going to jump forward.  the computer is off.  when it's on i'll do what i can
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, W: APT had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back (3 vs 7).
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: if you'd like us to help you, you should not be taking your own steps and answering the questions people ask you and wait for direction
<JuJUBee> should I just reinstall 18.04 from scratch?
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: can you show the full set of commands you ran, and the full output they produced, please.
<JuJUBee> https://pastebin.com/NwK9Mskq
<Beam_Inn_> leftyfb that makes a lot of sense except you don't warrant that level of respect do you?
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: if this was a clean ubuntu 18.04.2 installation then i don't think reinstalling it will serve any purpose
<Beam_Inn_> i barely know you man
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: so this is still running?
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: good luck in your endeavours
<compdoc> children dont give respect these days. so sad
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, the process? no, the computer, yes
<JuJUBee> I have my prompt back
<Beam_Inn_> https://termbin.com/ttzo
<Beam_Inn_> it's a fresh install.  I don't understand why I should have to post huge logs of my system details to fix something fresh out of the box
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: so there was no further output after line 14 of what you pasted?
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, no
<JuJUBee> just my prompt
<Beam_Inn_> and then it's like this guy wants to condescend to me.  yeah right.  Everyone on IRC touts linux, and when it's broken out of the box, all of the blame gets shifted away from the os
<hggdh> Beam_Inn_: nothing pop up as weird on you filesystems. What exactly happens when you try 'sudo apt install hexchat'?
<lordcirth_> Beam_Inn_, if you want help, try cooperating with the people who are volunteering their time to help you.
<Beam_Inn_> it says write-protected
<ioria> Beam_Inn_, RO errors are usually related to the drives not tothe OS
<hggdh> Beam_Inn_: we need the *actual* output of the command
<Beam_Inn_> This drive worked last time I used ubuntu
<ioria> Beam_Inn_, your reboot probably forced a Fsck and fixed it
<Beam_Inn_> i haver no idea
<Beam_Inn_> it didn't work when the pc came back on, now it works
<ioria> Beam_Inn_,  check the logs ?
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: hmm that's so strange, and i can't even find any similar bug reports. but you said this is a fresh ubuntu 18.04.2 amd64 installation, right?
<Beam_Inn_> and look, i'm in a bad mood, i shouldn't spread bad energy.  I'm getting yelled at down the back of my neck to back up my family member's phone
<Beam_Inn_> and it's like 3 a.m
<bprompt> 3am over there, not here though =)
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, yes it is.  I isntalled 18.04, then apt update/upgrade then apache2 php7.2 and tried mysql-client & mysql-server.  Then you helped me purge and here we are...
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: can you join #ubuntu-server, too, please. maybe one of the server team will respond.
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: i will try to reproduce this now#
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, how do I get current status posted on #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: what i asked in -server before you jkoined is this <tomreyn> is bug1828878 known? is this not the right way to install mysql server on a fresh ubuntu installation?
<JuJUBee> ok
<Beam_Inn_> is there a way to force this phone to not be read-only?  I can't copy its files down
<Beam_Inn_> it's an android pos
<Beam_Inn_> there's no 'allow computer to access this device' option, and I don't want to try to network these computers right now because I already know it's several hours of work
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: We do not support Android here. Try #android
<Beam_Inn_> lol.  the phone doesn't work with the os
<Beam_Inn_> I'll ask android.
<Beam_Inn_> holy crap it works.  linux really is amazing
<Beam_Inn_> i thought linux was this amazing os where you could plug any device in, and it would work.  and it is
<mrchairman> lol, wait until you want to print something
<Beam_Inn_> i can't focus on learning linux because I'm spending all of my time learning C++
<Beam_Inn_> it's very difficult, too.  i don't find c++ easy.  It's getting easier.  The "headaches" stopped.  Things are starting to make sense.
<Beam_Inn_> My only issue is, still at this point, am I going to die not knowing why people "point to the address of a variable".
<Beam_Inn_> so this is the other wager I have on linux....
<tomreyn> this channel is really only for support Q & A, please move any social chat elsewhere (try #ubuntu-offtopic)
<Beam_Inn_> basically my computer is running at full steam, and the fan is pushing off tons of heat just so it can copy files from point A to point B.
<Beam_Inn_> I have a bet that the CPU or mobo will break within 3 months.
<tomreyn> Beam_Inn_: ^
<Beam_Inn_> why is that off-topic?  Linux runs hot -> on-topic.
<Beam_Inn_> I've broken 7 perfectly good computers on linux.  that's why I keep "starting over".
<Beam_Inn_> all broken motherboards.
<tomreyn> if this is a topic you're trying to get help with, then please state so. so far it looks like you'Re telling a story.
<Beam_Inn_> linux ate my computer.  linux is eating this computer.  help
<tomreyn> unless you'Re trolling now, please provide details.
<Beam_Inn_> it seems like my computer is being over-clocked.
<tomreyn> that'd likely be a hardware issue. please check your mainboard firmware ocnfiguration.
<Beam_Inn_> I wish I could give you more details.  I could run a top, but I'm sure it will just say the resources are at 100% by caja
<Bashing-om> Beam_Inn_: Cleaned the box lately ? Dust in the components == insualtion, and dust on the fans and ducts hinders air flow == Heat.
<bprompt> Beam_Inn_:    you said it was 3am over there, Australia?, maybe you should go get some ZZZZZ's and raincheck this one for later :)
<tomreyn> having a look at the process list and identifying any processes which consume a lot of CPU resources would be a good start, if you assume it's an issue with ubuntu
<TJ-> I suspect the issue is the CPU is struggling to understand and keep up with the story!
<Beam_Inn_> the mainboard config worked fine on windows for years.  was windows misinterpretting the cmos data?  It defeats the purpose of the bet to screw aroudn with that
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: what are the specs of this computer?
<Beam_Inn_> you're right i should get some sleep.  best case scenario I point to the suspected underlying cause of the mobo malfunctions.
<Beam_Inn_> leftyfb i'll update you on that next time.  thank you so much for your help.  next time, i won't take steps of my own
<ericus> hmm, I sometimes randomly loose LAN connection
<ericus> dmesg | grep con gives me this, dont know if it's relevant
<ericus> nf_conntrack: default automatic helper assignment has been turned off for security reasons and CT-based  firewall rule not found. Use the iptables CT target to attach helpers instead.
<ericus> I have to do a sudo enp3s0 down && sudo enp3s0 up to make it work again
<ericus> occurs randomly, all other machines connected work fine
<zubuntu> hi
<ericus> hello
<zubuntu> i deleted lighdm while trying to dpkg-reconfigure
<zubuntu> now i cant get ubuntu login screeen
<zubuntu> how can i fix it?
<ericus> are you getting dropped to a shell?
<zubuntu> well it shows black screen
<zubuntu> flashing some lines
<zubuntu> i am trying to upload screenshot now
<ericus> Just a black screen or a shell?
<zubuntu> /dev/sda3: recovering journal
<leftyfb> zubuntu: which version of ubuntu?
<zubuntu> /dev/sda3: clearing orphaned inode 3014662 (uid=999, gid=999, mode=0100600, size=0)
<zubuntu> leftyfb: 18.04
<leftyfb> zubuntu: This was upgraded from 16.04? A fresh install of 18.04 does not use lightdm
<Beam_Inn_> is there a way to make the computer not run so hot in the software?
<lordcirth_> Beam_Inn_, powertop and/or tlp. You can also turn down screen brightness
<ericus> Beam_Inn_ laptop?
<zubuntu> leftyfb:  no it was fresh install but i replaced my laptop with new one and put my ssd which had already ubuntu installed. it happened after i updated
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: if you don't have the time to give us the specs of the computer you're having potential hardware issues with, the you don't have time to ask more questions regarding the same issue
<Beam_Inn_> laptop
<ericus> powertop
<Beam_Inn_> what command
<zubuntu> i mean after i updated ubuntu login screen started looping then i deleted lighdm while trying something
<ericus> sudo apt install powetop
<zubuntu> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ericus> sudo apt install powertop
<ericus> *
<Beam_Inn_> ericus what's the powertop command to slow it as quicky as possible before it pops
<leftyfb> zubuntu: again, lightdm is not installed by default in 18.04 (gnome)
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: what are the specs of this computer?
<zubuntu> leftyfb: then why did happen after i deleted it?
<ericus> Beam_Inn_ how do you mean?
<zubuntu> maybe it doesnt see gdm3 also?
<ericus> Like it powers off from overheating?
<Beam_Inn_> yeah powers off from overheating
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: what are the specs of this computer?
<ericus> Beam_Inn_ check your CPU fan, I bet it's fucked up with dust
<Amandaaa> Check my story. You will be amazed how it ends. You will see my nice boobs & clean WET pussy in the end. 18+ only!!! ---> http://snip.li/Su2H :)
<Beam_Inn_> it's not dusty
<leftyfb> !ohmy | ericus
<ubottu> ericus: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Beam_Inn_> the fan is in top shape.  i blew it out last week, and it's spinning like a maniac.  When I copy files, the OS is overclocking it
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: what are the specs of this computer?
<Beam_Inn_> I can do like 5 gigs at a time before it gets very hot, around 10 gigs it's ready to shut down
<Beam_Inn_> it's a pentium M: pretty old.
<ericus> I bet there is dust.
<zubuntu> i am having this lines flashing on a black screen now : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5BqPZZDzZR/
<Beam_Inn_> powertop doesn't limit cpu activity
<ericus> Litterally just got a laptop from a friend, it was filled with dust
<Beam_Inn_> it just tells you what is using it
<zubuntu> is my ubuntu partition f.ked up or what?
<Beam_Inn_> i blew it out 2 days ago. it's not dusty
<lordcirth_> Beam_Inn_, powertop reduces power & heat when *not* maxed out, which is useful but not your problem here.
<Beam_Inn_> i was fixing fans on the other computer
<ericus> what does "watch sensors" show you Beam_Inn_?
<lordcirth_> Beam_Inn_, sudo apt install cpufrequtils; cpufreq-info
<lordcirth_> You could probably downclock it; but performance would be even worse.
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: please run the following and paste the link here: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};free -h ; sudo dmidecode -t 4;)
<activist> hi leftyfb what's up?
<lordcirth_> zubuntu, sorry, I wasn't following before, what happened before it stopped booting?
<galopa> kikou
<ceibal> hola
<leftyfb> !es | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Beam_Inn_> i want to limit its max usage lordcirth_
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: please run the following and paste the link here: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};free -h ; sudo dmidecode -t 4;)
<Beam_Inn_> leftyfb I don't know what that does. is it dangerous?
<zubuntu> lordcirth_: well i replaced my laptop with new hardware and put my old ssd inside with ubuntu 18.04 installed already. at the beginning it logged in without problem then i ran sudo update commands to update. and then after reboot login screen started looping. then i googled about this and read something about gdm3 and lightdm , i removed lightdm and rebooted. now it shows black screen flashing lines in
<zubuntu> the link :https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5BqPZZDzZR/
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: no. It provides information about your hardware
<Beam_Inn_> whoa.  awesome
<lordcirth_> zubuntu, and you don't have a login prompt? What if you press Ctrl-Alt-F2?
<Beam_Inn_> erm when i typed that it just asked me for more >
<zubuntu> lordcirth_: no. it opens terminal but those lines keep flashing. it doesnt let me type any command
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: then you typed something wrong
<zubuntu> i dont have access to login screen anymore
<lordcirth_> zubuntu, ok. Reboot, and in the grub menu, choose other options > recovery. Then root shell.
<il> hi
<zubuntu> lordcirth_:  i am on there already now
<zubuntu> i did sudo fsck -f / but it gives error
<il> how can transfer files from hot spot to android
<leftyfb> !android | il
<leftyfb> il: we do not support Android here. Try #android
<Beam_Inn_> http://termbin.com/pee2 lordcirth_
<lordcirth_> zubuntu, what error?
<zubuntu> lordcirth_: fsck from util-linux 2.31.1
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: you did not run the entry command I gave you
<Beam_Inn_> il also consider Cloud
<Beam_Inn_> I did, leftyfb.  It said: ">".
<zubuntu> lordcirth_: e2fsck 1.44.1 (24-mar-2018)
<zubuntu> lordcirth_: /dev/sda3 is mounted.
<lordcirth_> Beam_Inn_, you probably missed a close-paren )
<zubuntu> e2fsck: cannot continue, aborting.
<Beam_Inn_> i can add one more
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: Again, you typed something wrong. Copy and paste the entire single line I gave you, paste it into your terminal and hit enter
<il> no
<lordcirth_> zubuntu, right, so you'll need to run a liveUSB and fsck it
<Beam_Inn_> also )
<il> from ubuntu to android
<lordcirth_> You can't fsck it while mounted
<zubuntu> damn :/
<zubuntu> i need to download first
<Beam_Inn> what should I paste?
<Beam_Inn_> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};free -h ; sudo dmidecode -t 4;)
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: yes, paste that into your terminal and hit enter
<Beam_Inn> https://termbin.com/zo82
<zubuntu> lordcirth_: can i use 19.04 image for that?
<zubuntu> or should it be 18.04 ?
<lordcirth_> zubuntu, just to fix it? That should be fine if that's what you have
<Beam_Inn> how do I go about limiting my CPU's max usage?  Will it also limit how much of my ram is being used?
<zubuntu> lordcirth_: yes other day i downloaded 19.04 to test on vm
<Beam_Inn> I don't have any interest for this old computer to run "fast".  I just want it to be very stable.
<Beam_Inn> I ran the CPU at 80% in windows
<Beam_Inn> I feel like I just started my car without oil
<EriC^^> zubuntu: try to boot the previous kernel using grub, the update might have installed a new kernel that doesnt work with your pc
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn: What do you do that causes the CPU to spike?
<zubuntu> EriC^^: so should i download 18.04 iso?
<Beam_Inn> Copied files
<EriC^^> zubuntu: what for?
<Beam_Inn> i'm telling you, i have the same problem with every computer I use on ubuntu.  they always overheat out of the box
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn: from what device to what device?
<EriC^^> zubuntu: hold shift when the pc boots to get grub, then go to advanced options -> choose the older kernel
<zubuntu> EriC^^: ah i autoremoved old kernels
<ericus> sudo stress -c 20
<Beam_Inn> cell phone to exthdd
<zubuntu> only .48 and .47 versions
<EriC^^> zubuntu: autoremove keeps the previous one for this specific case
<thaurwylth> Does some document reader or LibreOffice-like tool read PPTX files right out of the box?
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn: so usb -> usb
<zubuntu> i dont remember exact versions
<Beam_Inn> i guess you don't need the commentary but i'm just saying
<Beam_Inn> yes usb-usb
<zubuntu> let me try previous version then. if it doesn work?
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn: Try copying from either of the usb devices to your desktop and see if you have the same issue
 * Beam_Inn gulp
<lordcirth_> thaurwylth, Libreoffice Impress will, but there may be bits that don't work quite the same.
<Beam_Inn> here goes
<il> guys how can share file with hot spot ubuntu?
<lordcirth_> il, I have no idea what you're asking
<EriC^^> zubuntu: try first then see
<thaurwylth> Lordcirth_, thanks! That will probably not matter. Let's see...
<zubuntu> recovery mode or normal boot?
<il> share files with wifi
<EriC^^> il: there's an android app for it called airdroid or something
<EriC^^> from google play store
<lordcirth_> il, if you want to go *from* Ubuntu, you can run 'python -m SimpleHTTPServer' in the directory.
<il> thanks
<leftyfb> il: it will be MUCH quicker to just use a cloud solution like dropbox or nextcloud or something
<Beam_Inn> il those apps all suck.  use cloud.  cloud is great.  google drive or dropbox or outlook
<zubuntu> EriC^^: no luck
<jcotton> https://send.firefox.com/
<zubuntu> it is giving same clean flash
<jcotton> good way too
<EriC^^> zubuntu: you get a black screen?
<Beam_Inn> il is your internet usage limited?
<zubuntu> black screen and flashing lines about dev/sda3
<thaurwylth> Wait, is Impress a package that is not automatically wrapped in with the basic Ubuntu (Studio) packages? I mean I can install it with Apt, no problem there, I was just thinking that maybe it's already there and I missed something.
<lordcirth_> thaurwylth, iirc only Writer is installed by default now? They are large packages.
<EriC^^> zubuntu: what does it say about /dev/sda3
<EriC^^> it sounds like you powered off the pc using the button the last time, if i had to guess
<zubuntu> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5BqPZZDzZR/
<thaurwylth> Lordcirth_, thanks again½
<EriC^^> zubuntu: ok try pressing alt+f2 any console?
<zubuntu> EriC^^: i did but it doesnt let me type any command. dev/sda3 lines keep flashing over and over
<EriC^^> zubuntu: try pressing enter and log in
<EriC^^> it should only print those lines once i think, those are the fsck lines, it says the filesystem is clean though
<zubuntu> EriC^^: it flashes. not only once
<zubuntu> it keeps flashing
<EriC^^> zubuntu: ok, try pressing alt+ctrl+del
<EriC^^> it should reboot
<EriC^^> hopefully next reboot it wont mention any sda fsck
<zubuntu> EriC^^: it does
<zubuntu> i tried many times :/
<zubuntu> can i use live usb key?
<EriC^^> zubuntu: try entering grub
<zubuntu> ok then?
<zubuntu> how to enter grub?
<EriC^^> hold shift
<zubuntu> i am on there already i guess
<zubuntu> ubuntu / advanced options
<EriC^^> zubuntu: press "e" over ubuntu
<zubuntu> ok
<EriC^^> in the line that say linux /boot/vmlinuz add "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" before quiet splash
<EriC^^> then press F10 to boot
<EriC^^> zubuntu: actually, scratch that, go to advanced options
<EriC^^> then choose to do a fsck on the system
<EriC^^> then press to continue booting
<zubuntu> /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-48-generic root=UUID=54aceca5-a4dc-4c1e-9d34-7dcb30ea8756 ro quiet splash nomodeset $vt_handoff
<EriC^^> ok press Esc, go to advanced options -> recovery mode
<EriC^^> then fsck
<Beam_Inn> same problem
<zubuntu> EriC^^: same problem
<Beam_Inn> leftyfb,
<zubuntu> e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<EriC^^> huh
<Beam_Inn> i've eralized i can pause it, which is nice, but i really don't see why there's any reason to push the hardware for a file transfer
<EriC^^> did you choose anything before the fsck? zubuntu
<zocijux[m]> siemka wam
<EriC^^> like start networking
<zubuntu> i tried clean dpkg update grub
<zubuntu> but i dont remember choosing network
<EriC^^> zubuntu: ah that's why
<EriC^^> it has to mount the filesystem read-write to update grub, so no more fsck
<zubuntu> hmm
<zubuntu> what should i do now?
<EriC^^> zubuntu: reboot with ctrl+alt+del again and same then only choose fsck first
<zubuntu> EriC^^: i already tried that
<zubuntu> same error
<EriC^^> boot a live usb
<zubuntu> e2fsck: cannot continuem, aborting.
<wcarson> anyone have an idea why after a fresh install, when i enter MOK Manager, it refuses to accept the password the installer made me set?
<Beam_Inn_> lordcirth_ is there an easy command that will underclock the cpu and ram?
<zubuntu> ok which tool is the recommended to creat bootable usb key?
<zubuntu> i have 19.04 iso downloaded already
<EriC^^> zubuntu: on what os?
<zubuntu> windows
<thaurwylth> Hey, how come these were deemed to be only about 16 megs in size? Should I think this size is oddly mysterious? libfreehand-0.1-1 libmspub-0.1-1 libpagemaker-0.0-0 libreoffice-avmedia-backend-gstreamer libreoffice-draw libreoffice-impress
<EriC^^> zubuntu: i like https://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<EriC^^> there's also rufus
<zubuntu> i am familiar with rufus
<zubuntu> ok
<Bashing-om> wcarson: Caps lock has caught me more than just once.
<wcarson> hmm
<Beam_Inn_> found this on superuser: for x in /sys/devices/system/cpu/*/cpufreq/; do echo 1700000 | sudo tee $x/scaling_max_freq; done
<wcarson> i'm fairly sure i'd have noticed the light.. also it's been multiple reboots and attempts
<Beam_Inn_> but how do I know wehre to set my cpu?
<wcarson> i'm going to try 18.04 instead of 19.04 and see if it makes a difference
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/485875/why-do-file-transfers-over-usb-slow-down-my-whole-computer
<wcarson> also it's not at all clear if i actually require secureboot, it doesn't tell me what drivers require it, if they loaded, what happens if secureboot is disabled, etc..
<Beam_Inn_> i just want to slow my cpu down
<wcarson> hahaha
<wcarson> well.
<wcarson> thank you, Bashing-om
<wcarson> it wasn't caps-lock, but rather num-lock on my small keyboard
<wcarson> siiiighhhh
<Bashing-om> wcarson: Good that you seen it :D
 * wcarson facepalms
<zubuntu> EriC^^: ok usb live key is ready now
<EriC^^> zubuntu: ok boot it up and get internet on it
<Beam_Inn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/556894/tlp-dont-change-cpu-frequency
<zubuntu> EriC^^: should i choose Try Ubuntu?
<Beam_Inn> this guide is about protecting your CPU from Ubuntu, right?
<EriC^^> zubuntu: yea
<zubuntu> k
<Krennic> i like lubuntu
<zubuntu> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> zubuntu: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> zubuntu: paste the link it gives you here
<zubuntu> i cant paste
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn: slowing down your cpu is not the answer
<zubuntu> i am using another pc now
<EriC^^> zubuntu: type the last 4 letters
<SapientLion> Hello! While using Code::Blocks, i am not able to successfully run the debugger. It outputs the following message: warning: GDB: Failed to set controlling terminal: Operation not permitted.
<EriC^^> zubuntu: whatever is after termbin.com/
<zubuntu> ok
<zubuntu> https://termbin.com/t5gv
<EriC^^> zubuntu: type "sudo fsck -y /dev/sda3"
<Piraty> I recently upgrade kubuntu to 19.04. what happens now is that my user account's taskbar gets reordered (icons move from right to left, next to app menu button) . it seems it's not remembering the position i put them in. Any idea?
<zubuntu> EriC^^: fsck from util-linux 2.33.1
<EriC^^> Piraty: are the permissions all right in your home dir?
<Piraty> i didn't find any plasma logs in $HOME, and i don't suspect them in /var/log (or journalctl)
<Piraty> EriC^^: nice one, lemme check
<wcarson> Bashing-om: thanks again, that was it. all good now!
<zubuntu> e2fsck 1.44.6 (5-mar-2019)
<Bashing-om> wcarson: :))
<EriC^^> zubuntu: if it went well, type "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt"
<zubuntu> /dev/sda3: clean, 337627/3276800 files, 877... block
<zubuntu> s
<zubuntu> EriC^^: i did last command and didnt return anything
<Beam_Inn> leftyfb, maybe it is maybe it isn't. if i slow it down 10% I'll know
<EriC^^> zubuntu: ok type "ls -l /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999"
<zubuntu> after this
<leftyfb> Beam_Inn: did you read the article I gave you?
<Beam_Inn> yes.
<SapientLion> Hello! While using Code::Blocks on Ubuntu 18.04, i am not able to successfully run the debugger. It outputs: "warning: GDB: Failed to set controlling terminal: Operation not permitted". Is there any solution to this problem?
<zubuntu> EriC^^: nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin" port 9999: Temporary failure in name resolution
<Beam_Inn> man 3 hours i've been trying to move files from point a to point b
<Beam_Inn> what century are we in lol.  i should use cloud
<EriC^^> zubuntu: you forgot to put .com i think
<zubuntu> sorry
<Beam_Inn> here's the problem, leftyfb ....
<Beam_Inn> obviously hdd1->hdd1 transers are much faster.
<zubuntu> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/rlpb
<Beam_Inn> but just to see what would happen, I did three hdd1 -> hdd1 file transfers and had the same result
<Beam_Inn> usb is out of the equation.
<EriC^^> zubuntu: ok that looks good
<zubuntu> can i remove usb key and reboot?
<EriC^^> zubuntu: reboot first, then remove the usb
<zubuntu> ok
<Beam_Inn> after 7 copy operations, the fan is at max speed, the cpu is super hot
<Beam_Inn_> maybe the CPU itself isn't the problem, but some aspect of the system itself is telling the computer to run faster than it safely can
<Beam_Inn_> i broke two computers this year doing the same thing: transfering files
<zubuntu> EriC^^: still same
<Piraty> Beam_Inn_: what's the issue? using rsync? using compression/encryption?
<Beam_Inn_> nope.  justt copying pics and videos on a less-than-perfect pc
<zubuntu> /dev/sda3: clean ....
<EriC^^> zubuntu: that one line is normal
<Beam_Inn_> i mean, the hardware is old, you know?
<EriC^^> any orphaned nodes stuff?
<zubuntu> i cant get on login screen
<zubuntu> no orphaned stuff anymore
<zubuntu> how can i login normally?
<EriC^^> zubuntu: ok, and it's just once right, it doesnt spam that over and over?
<zubuntu> EriC^^: it spams
<zubuntu> not once unfortunately
<EriC^^> zubuntu: that's not right
<zubuntu> agree
<EriC^^> zubuntu: go to grub again
<zubuntu> ok
<EriC^^> press 'e' and remove quiet splash and type in 'fastboot'
<EriC^^> it should skip the fsck this one time
<zubuntu> i will try
<EriC^^> then press f10 to boot
<zubuntu> now it spams [OK] lines
<conr> how can you find a list of all version names of a package in a PPA? I'm trying to install apache2 2.4.6 but can't find the exact version name of it.
<EriC^^> zubuntu: ok, what was the last thing it wrote
<zubuntu> wait
<zubuntu> i will try to take picture
<EriC^^> conr: you could use this if you want https://github.com/ericj112/ppa-tool
<SapientLion> Hello! While using Code::Blocks on Ubuntu 18.04, i am not able to successfully run the debugger. It outputs: "warning: GDB: Failed to set controlling terminal: Operation not permitted". Is there any solution to this problem?
<zubuntu> starting update UTMP
<zubuntu> System runlevel changes OK
<conr> EriC^^: thanks, there's not a raw command to do it?
<EriC^^> zubuntu: ok try pressing alt+f2
<zubuntu> started update UTMP
<zubuntu> alt f2 doesnt response
<EriC^^> conr: not really, you'd have to parse through the dpkg data
<EriC^^> conr: actually, try apt-cache search apache
<EriC^^> that should list the stuff
<EriC^^> zubuntu: try ctrl+alt+f4
<zubuntu> EriC^^: it keeps flashing
<conr> EriC^^: search only gives me the apache2
<EriC^^> hmm ctrl+alt+f7?
<conr> it doesn't give me each version name
<EriC^^> zubuntu: you mean there's just a blinking cursor?
<zubuntu> EriC^^: f7 doesnt response just blank black screen
<EriC^^> conr: try running apt-cache show <package> it should give more info, and apt-cache policy <package> should show the source
<zubuntu> EriC^^: when i type ctrl alt f7 i see cursor and i can move it but OK screen keeps spamming
<EriC^^> conr: ah, try "apt search apache" it shows the version numbers
<SapientLion> Hello! While using Code::Blocks on Ubuntu 18.04, i am not able to successfully run the debugger. It outputs: "warning: GDB: Failed to set controlling terminal: Operation not permitted". Is there any solution to this problem?
<conr> EriC^^: does it show older versions?
<conr> i know the version number i just need the exact name to apt-get install apache2=????
<EriC^^> yeah i think it should show both
<EriC^^> conr: ^
<hggdh> SapientLion: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/29219666/codeblocks-warning-gdb-failed-to-set-controlling-terminal-operation-not-p
<Beam_Inn_> YEAH!  that thread worked.
<SapientLion> hggdh: i've seen that discussion before. It didn't help.
<conr> EriC^^: it only shows the lastest
<zubuntu> EriC^^: it seems i have to fresh install ubuntu
<conr> latest
<SapientLion> Problem is, debugger stops at this error and it cannot proceed any further
<EriC^^> zubuntu: if it's still a fresh install i'd just do that instead
<zubuntu> EriC^^: no
<zubuntu> it was 1 year old OS
<EriC^^> oh
<SapientLion> So it is impossible to ignore this message
<zubuntu> but i can revover documents
<zubuntu> sda3
<zubuntu> recover
<EriC^^> zubuntu: try going to grub again
<EriC^^> this time press on advanced > on the older kernel press "e"
<zubuntu> ok
<gambl0re> my computer is showing 2hours remaining with 18% battery life. how accurate is that?
<zubuntu> but older kernel also damaged i guess
<gambl0re> anything below 15% is it recommended to start charging to prevent damage to battery?
<EriC^^> and try removing "quiet splash" and put instead "verbose ignore_loglevel systemd.unit=multi-user.target"
<zubuntu> EriC^^:  ok i chose 4.15.0-47 generic
<Piraty> i chmod /home/user to 700, but i sshd cannot cd into it???
<EriC^^> zubuntu: ok
<EriC^^> put the above instead of quiet splash then do
<Piraty> $HOME has drwx------
<EriC^^> Piraty: type "stat -c %u $HOME"
<Beam_Inn_> it's gonna take like 51 minutes to finish a file transfer that would have finished in 5 minutes without the cpu restriction, but the max-frequency reduction at least prevented the heating problem
<Piraty> EriC^^: as which user?
<EriC^^> Piraty: your home user
<Piraty> no permission
<Beam_Inn_> @ leftyfb
<Piraty> (and yes, i chown user:user /home/user already)
<EriC^^> Piraty: ok, so what are the perms of /home
<EriC^^> ls -ld /home
<zubuntu> EriC^^: trying to login to tty1
<EriC^^> zubuntu: ok
<zubuntu> vbocdrv module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<Piraty> EriC^^: drwx------   5 root root       4096 Feb  2 22:59 home
<zubuntu> vbocpci: IOMMU not found (not registered)
<zubuntu> UFW BLOCK....
<zubuntu> waiting for something i guess
<zubuntu> EriC^^: will it continue long time? it goes slow
<zubuntu> ah wait
<EriC^^> Piraty: yeah thats not good
<zubuntu> random: crng init done
<EriC^^> Piraty: chmod 755 /home
<zubuntu> random: 7 urandm warnings missed due to ratelimiting
<zubuntu> again UFW BLOCK..
<Piraty> EriC^^: ah yes, thanks :D
<EriC^^> zubuntu: is this on a vm?
<EriC^^> Piraty: np :D
<zubuntu> EriC^^: no it is on sda3
<EriC^^> oh right
<zubuntu> i dont know why it mentions about vbox..
<zubuntu> i installed XP on vbox
<EriC^^> i think that's not important at all
<zubuntu> ok
<EriC^^> what is it hanging on right now
<Piraty> EriC^^: seems i was chmodding in the wrong place.
<zubuntu> UFW BLOCK counting something i dont understand
<zubuntu> slow going
<thaurwylth> These two probably imply that these things are well Linux compatible, right? (And Ubuntu compatible.) https://support.bulletvpn.com/hc/en-us/articles/115004464469-How-to-Set-up-BulletVPN-PPTP-Manually-on-Ubuntu-Linux    https://support.bulletvpn.com/hc/en-us/articles/115004463909-How-to-Set-up-BulletVPN-OpenVPN-Manually-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<EriC^^> zubuntu: UFW is the firewall
<zubuntu> ah i see
<zubuntu> EriC^^: what is it doing now?
<EriC^^> zubuntu: hmm it should have ended up with a login prompt, you put systemd.unit=multi-user.... right
<thaurwylth> Although isn't that Unity view for the screenshorts a bit old?
<zubuntu> i have no clue
<zubuntu> yes i did
<EriC^^> zubuntu: i have no idea, is it still counting stuff?
<zubuntu> yes
<zubuntu> wlp3s0 associated
<EriC^^> i wonder if systemd is screwed up somehow
<zubuntu> maybe
<zubuntu> i better fresh install after i recover documents
<EriC^^> yeah, i'd go that route too
<zubuntu> i really wonder why it did this after i updagted
<EriC^^> same here
<claireclaire> Hello! I keep getting a kernel panic whenever my hard drive goes through long periods of write activity, but the SMART data for the drive seems OK. I've tried multiple reformats, but nothing seems to help.
<claireclaire> https://photos.app.goo.gl/6Y6NshzQbfa6TFrA6
<zubuntu> i guess it is counting hardware
<EriC^^> zubuntu: the associated stuff is the wireless connecting, ufw block sounds like it has some ports blocked
<EriC^^> which numbers does it say after ufw block
<EriC^^> claireclaire: is it an ssd or something you could maybe update the firmware of?
<zubuntu> PROTO=2
<claireclaire> it's an HDD, but it's brand new from western digital
<zubuntu> (try 1/3)
<claireclaire> 2tb HDD with ext4 and GPT
<zubuntu> i feel it is doing same things
<zubuntu> again wlp3s0
<EriC^^> claireclaire: can you upload it in text format? would make it easier to google for similar stuff
<claireclaire> it's a kernel panic, so I'm not sure if a log was made
<EriC^^> claireclaire: you could get the info from /var/log/syslog
<thaurwylth> Hmmm, some more questions. This time about CyberGhost. 'A: The app currently supports Debian, Ubuntu 16.04, Ubuntu 18.04 and Fedora 29' Later on it is said there are two dependencies, Python 3 package and the OpenVPN daemon package. If those two are present on a different version of distribution, will there still be some problems running CyberGhost on non 16.04 non 18.04 Ubuntu? I understand this is a very wide question. But ...
<EriC^^> ah
<thaurwylth> ... please interpret it in a more restricted manner, if it makes answering easier. But any concise answer is much appreciated.
<zubuntu> i am bored
<thaurwylth> Or, let's say, how does package management between different releases of Ubuntu work in general? Will all the supported alive ones have the same versions of software inside a named package?
<claireclaire> I did have the line oops=panic in my kernel config, so let me see if this helps
<zubuntu> brb
<zubuntu> smoke
<zubuntu> EriC^^: i pressed a key by mistake and it stopped and it brouight me to tty2 terminakl to login then it continues again counting UFW ...
<zubuntu> actually it doesnt stop it spams i like others i guess but in slow motion
<claireclaire> I get a lot of suggestions that it's a PSU issue
<EriC^^> claireclaire: maybe the guys in ##hardware get shed some light on the issue, if nobody here knows
<EriC^^> *can
<ducasse> thaurwylth:  if cyberghost is not in the ubuntu repos it is not supported by us, talk to the provider. packages with the  same name can be different versions between releases
<thaurwylth> Yeah, sorry, I was a bit unclear there. I didn't intend that to be a CyberGhost support question. I was just trying to figure out, for my own understanding, whether it would be reasonable to get it to run on 18.10 (or 19.04). OK, now I learned that python3 and openvpn may differ from 18.04.
<thaurwylth> Luckily it's cheap for trial, so I might as well just test it out tomorrow.
<zubuntu> EriC^^: thank you for your helps but i am bored. i will fresh install yesterday
<zubuntu> do u recommend 19.04 or 18.04 lts?
<tatertotz> zubuntu ever heard of eeny, meeny,miny,moe?
<zubuntu> tatertotz: what?
<tatertotz> nevermind
<EriC^^> zubuntu: 18.04
<EriC^^> cant go wrong with lts
<tatertotz> is that a challenge?
<tatertotz> j/k
<zubuntu> tatertotz: are u a trolling bot? :p
<zubuntu> EriC^^: thx
<zubuntu> ok gotta go
<zubuntu> good nite
<scientes> why do I have boltd running when I have never owned a thunderbolt device?
<gewji_> cpu 121%
<gewji_> i guess you were right.  underclocking the cpu doesn' help because the system ignores it
<gewji_> there has to be a way to tell linux to not run my cpu at 120+%
<leftyfb> !who | gewji_
<ubottu> gewji_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gewji_> I don't know who I should port this to.  I'm going to post it on some forums and hope someone responds before my pc's heart explodes.
<fmulti> How can I completely remove telnet from 18.04? I need to follow this https://www.stigviewer.com/stig/canonical_ubuntu_16.04_lts/2018-07-18/finding/V-75797
<fmulti> if i do "apt list telnetd", it says its there... but if I do "apt-get remove telnetd" it says its not installed
<fmulti> same thing with "nis"
<genii> fmulti: What does apt-cache policy telnetd ..say on the "Installed:" line?
<fmulti> genii: Installed: (none)
<genii> Then it's not installed
<fmulti> i am not sure that will satisfy a checkbox-checker
<leftyfb> fmulti: telnetd has never been installed by default
<fmulti> ok
<genii> fmulti: What does: apt list --installed  telnetd   ...tell you?
<leftyfb> genii: they already answered that
<fmulti> I guess I can try to use both the apt cache and apt list as proof
<fmulti> but most of these dudes who check this stuff arent technical
<leftyfb> fmulti: if you're talking about checkbox for certification, I used to be "one of those dudes"
<fmulti> leftyfb: then you are a rare breed lol
<fmulti> most of these people ive dealth with are afraid of linux
<fmulti> oh god hacker OS!!!
<fmulti> COMMAND LINE?!?!
<leftyfb> fmulti: I mean, I used to certify hardware for Canonical. Part of the process was running the checkbox suite
<fmulti> i am talking about different certification unfortunately
<fmulti> people who love their STIGs
<fmulti> which doesnt even exist for 18.04, but they will not care
<leftyfb> Canonical does some of that now as well
<fmulti> tell them to put out an automated STIG pls for 18.04
<fmulti> :'(
<fmulti> RHEL has it as an option during install
<leftyfb> it takes a while for them to get it all worked out
<fmulti> i am aware lol
<leftyfb> I think 16.04 took about a year
<fmulti> at my prior employer, my department had the power to say "Use CentOS/RHEL or get lost"... here, it is the opposite "We are using Ubuntu, make it work thx"
<leftyfb> fmulti: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/09/26/canonicals-security-certifications
<leftyfb> fmulti: I'm sure 18.04 is being worked on. It'll just take some time. Though I'd imagine not as long as 16.04 did.
<fmulti> i am sure as well
<fmulti> doesnt help me when i am handed an 18.04 system though lol
<leftyfb> Doesn't make sense for them to assume an OS released 7 months ago would be certified to that level.
<leftyfb> sorry, I guess 13 months ago
<fmulti> the people who hand me these systems do not have the slightest of care about that
<herouxma> upgrading my system from 14.04, please everyone sending me good vibs lol
<herouxma> Bye Compiz with 4 desktops I guess
<fmulti> leftyfb: https://www.stigviewer.com/stig/canonical_ubuntu_16.04_lts/2018-07-18/finding/V-80957 any idea on this one?
<herouxma> Any advices other than backup?
<fmulti> it doesnt like the new file i created with the "fix text"
<herouxma> Is there some people who actually upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04? Worth it or better to start from Scratch?
<mouses> herouxma: I always advise starting from scratch - it's pretty trivial to export a list of packages and backup home directory data
<herouxma> Thanks mouses, last time from 12.04 to 14.04, did that
<herouxma> Will do that, good point
#ubuntu 2019-05-14
<tomreyn> keep in mind you could also go directly to 18.04 then
<mouses> It's usually the 'best bet' in my experience, but I have not played with recent upgrade options - much may have improved and I may be very ignorant of it
<herouxma> yep, another very good point
<herouxma> Feeling like starting a new life
<herouxma> lol
<herouxma> Thanks for the inputs, will go from scratch to 18.04
<herouxma> Gnome is the default environment for 18.04? Is there any Unity legacy?
<Bashing-om> !unity | herouxma
<ubottu> herouxma: Unity is a graphical shell for the GNOME desktop environment. Ubuntu used it by default from 11.04 to 17.04. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<Bashing-om> herouxma: unity is still maintained in the universe repo by the community :)
<herouxma> Sorry, I meant the Unity Launcher
<herouxma> http://unity.ubuntu.com/ server not found
<herouxma> Unity Homepage first link
<Bashing-om> herouxma: "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity" ? completes for me.
<herouxma> Okay, will let go of Unity and get Gnome at work like I have on others
<dev1ce> fsociety
<herouxma> yes, the wiki first link in wiki failed just saying
<herouxma> But I am good, won't install Unity as my desktop
<herouxma> will go with Gnome, will miss rotating my desktop...but for what it really served...
<Bashing-om> herouxma: In 18.04 there is also Wayland. YMMV but I found it smoother and faster than Gnome.
<herouxma> oh, good to check that then...I have ran XFCE on Fedora for a while, was pretty speedy
<Bashing-om> herouxma: I too have my preference as XFCE as my daily driver.
<mouses> XFCE + i3 here :)
<mouses> i3 is love, i3 is life :)
<herouxma> I see, but Wayland isn't it a replacement of X11Free86?
<mouses> herouxma: Wayland is a alternative to xorg
<herouxma> I see, well, xorg is relatively stable I've found
<herouxma> with years...I wonder if still maintained though
<herouxma> just kidding
<herouxma> Stable release: 1.20 / 10 May 2018; 11 months ago
<autojack> I have a service that uses init scripts, rather than systemd unit files. if I make changes to the init script and then start the service using 'systemctl start,' systemd notices that the init script has changed and tells me I should run 'systemctl daemon-reload.' I understand what daemon-reload does, but it is not clear to me what happens if I don't run it in this situation.
<autojack> are my systemd unit files then not picking up the changes to the init scripts? that does not seem to be the case.
<AssociateX> Hello all
<AssociateX> Ctrl+alt+F1 does not bring me to a VT. What is the solution?
<Bashing-om> AssociateX: ctl+alt+F2 ? ... maybe F1 is the GUI ?
<rfm> autojack, you need to run systemd-sysv-generator after editing the init scripts (it's normally done at boot)
<rfm> autojack, possibly daemon-reload will run it for you, I haven't checked
<AssociateX> @Bashing-om, ctl+alt+F2 no worky.
<rfm> autojack, yup systemctl man page says daemon-reload will "rerun all generators"
<Bashing-om> AssociateX: Will take one with greater skills than I to know what is not taking place :(
<autojack> rfm: thanks! but I still don't understand what happens if I *don't* do that. as far as I can tell, the changes to the init script still get picked up. or am I wrong about that?
<ChunkzZ> anyone around?
<ChunkzZ> I'm trying to do an ssh tunnel: ssh -N -D 1080 ayescott66@165.227.231.75 but I'm still seeing my default ip in deluge and other apps. 127.0.0.1:8112 and 127.0.0.1:8080
<ChunkzZ> am I doing something wrong?
<rfm> autojack, it may depend on just what change you are making in the init script,.  Since the generated .service runs the init script to start/stop/reload if you're just chaniging, say, args on the demon command, the changes will seem to take effect
<rfm> autojack, other changes (like dependencies or the run levels it should start/stop in, would not take effect until the generator is run
<AssociateX> How do I access my VT?
<autojack> rfm: thanks a lot for clarifying! in this case the service doesn't depend on any others, and I'm not changing the run level, so that explains why the changes seem to take effect on the systemd side.
<autojack> much appreciated.
<ChunkzZ> anyone?
<qwebirc58543> hi
<qwebirc58543> my wifi only works if i unplug and replug the adapter... Has anyone ever experienced this?
<rfm> ChunkzZ, i've never used the -D forwarding, but it seems that specifying to forward port 1080 wouldn't (and shouldn't) affect any other ports so I don't see why you expected :8122 and :8080 to be affected.
<ChunkzZ> what?
<ChunkzZ> ssh -L 8082:www.ubuntuforums.org:80 ayescott66@165.227.231.75 and it says it cannot chdir
<ChunkzZ> wth
<ChunkzZ> Could not chdir to home directory /home/ayescott66: No such file or directory
<ChunkzZ> what am I doing wronmg  rfm ?
<ChunkzZ> wrong*
<rfm> ChunkzZ, sounds like the user doesn't have a home directory on the remote system
<ChunkzZ> yeah I don't
<ChunkzZ> it's a server from a vpn provider
<ChunkzZ> rfm, all I want is traffic to go through localhost
<ChunkzZ> like.. through localhost to the remote ssh tunnel.
<ChunkzZ> or is it the other way around?
<ChunkzZ> rfm, any ideas?
<rfm> ChunkzZ, well, ssh tunnelling will let you do that for specific ports, but it has to be able to log into the remote system, thus needs a (writable) home directory to get through login
<ChunkzZ> no.
<ChunkzZ> ssh -N -D8112 ayescott66@165.227.231.75 that connects after I enter my password.
<ChunkzZ> rfm, ^
<ChunkzZ> If I use my browser, my ip has changed to the ssh tunnel but I can't connect to localhost rfm
<rfm> ChunkzZ, what do you mean "my ip has changed?"
<ChunkzZ> like I say.. not the ip from my isp.. it's the IP from the tunnel.
<rfm>  ChunkzZ what IP has changed, where, how are you observing that?  I still don't have an idea what you mean
<ChunkzZ> rfm, my damn external ip has changed from my isp's one
<ChunkzZ> sigh
<ChunkzZ> googling my ip[
<ChunkzZ> lol
<autojack> ChunkzZ: -D creates a SOCKS proxy listening on port 1080.
<autojack> you would need to tell your applications to then use that proxy in order to route their traffic through it.
<autojack> or else set that as a system-wide proxy setting.
<ChunkzZ> yeah I think I need a systemwide proxy setting but that's proving to be hard autojack
<ChunkzZ> the tunnel is no good because sab+ won't allow to use a proxy
<ChunkzZ> any ideas on a system wide proxy autojack ?
<autojack> ChunkzZ: well,  you also said "it's a server from a vpn provider." are you even able to open that SSH session or not?
<ChunkzZ> yeah I can
<ChunkzZ> but...
<autojack> ok.
<ChunkzZ> the tunnel is no good.
<autojack> I don't know offhand how to set a system wide proxy in Ubuntu. I would expect it to be in the network config/control panel.
<autojack> I don't know what sab+ is.
<ChunkzZ> I wish I could tunnel everything without using an app that supports proxies
<ChunkzZ> can that be done autojack ?
<autojack> also, if you are using a VPN, why do you also need the SSH tunnel?
<ChunkzZ> because my isp is throttling openvpn
<ChunkzZ> :/
<autojack> weird.
<ChunkzZ> can I just not tunnel everything on localhost?
<SonOFaza> good morning. am i missing something or does the askubuntu.com website have no logout option?
<ChunkzZ> autojack, ^
<autojack> I don't know what you mean by that. when you use SSH -D to create a SOCKS proxy, nothing will use it until you tell it to.
<ChunkzZ> autojack, yeah but basically, apps I use don't have a proxy setting to use it.
<autojack> either your app needs to have a proxy setting, or you need to set the proxy to be used system-wide in the network settings.
<autojack> yeah so, system-wide proxy.
<ChunkzZ> damn
<SonOFaza> autojack: ++
<SonOFaza> so when i just close the browser tab with askubuntu.com its secure enough?
<autojack> ChunkzZ: why "damn?" it should be 5 seconds of configuration setup.
<ChunkzZ> socks_proxy="socks://ayescott66:passwordhere@46.23.78.25:1080/"
<ChunkzZ> but my internet isn't working autojack
<ChunkzZ> say bad port number
<autojack> if you are using the SSH -D 1080 approach, you would want to set that config to just localhost:1080, no username or password.
<autojack> and no public IP.
<ChunkzZ> nope, I'm using: nano /etc/environment
<ChunkzZ> so it's system wide
<autojack> that has nothing to do with what I am saying.
<autojack> your proxy is not listening on 46.23.78.25 and it shouldn't need a username and password. you are providing those when you open the SSH tunnel.
<ChunkzZ> what? no ssh tunnel no more bro
<autojack> you are confusing the shit out of me.
<ChunkzZ> why?
<autojack> what are you trying to do? I understood that you were trying to route your internet traffic over an SSH tunnel to your VPN provider.
<ChunkzZ> no, I'm trying to do a system wide proxy.. the tunnel was ages ago.
<autojack> ok sorry, when I said tunnel I meant proxy. the -D. SOCKS proxy.
<autojack> my point stands. that proxy is going to listen on localhost, and is not going to need a username and password.
<ChunkzZ> but it needs my user/pass.. right?
<ChunkzZ> how else would it connect?
<autojack> it isn't going to connect it for you. you have to run the 'ssh -D 1080 ...' command somewhere.
<ChunkzZ> so confused
<autojack> that is what opens the network connection to your vpn provider and creates the SOCKS proxy.
<ChunkzZ> you've lost me brother
<autojack> that makes two of us.
<ChunkzZ> I'm not tunneling now. I'm trying to setup a system wide proxy.
<autojack> ok. where is that proxy going to send traffic? to your VPN provider?
<SonOFaza> without "ssh -D" you need an additional software that provides the proxy functionality
<autojack> ChunkzZ: perhaps you should read the ssh man page, specifically around the -D option. it might make things clearer for you.
<autojack> as I said earlier, the -D option creates a local SOCKS proxy, listening on the port you specify, which will route traffic through the SSH session to the network you are SSHing into.
<autojack> that sounds like what you want.
<autojack> once you have that SSH connection created, you then need to tell your apps, or your whole system, to route traffic through the proxy. otherwise they will ignore it.
<linuxgecko> hey guys, trying to install 18.04.2 desktop on my laptop with a busted screen. i have an external monitor, but it's not using it exclusively. as such, it's displaying thei installed prompts on the busted screen. how do i force it to switch?
<linuxgecko> s/installed/installer/
<ChunkzZ> how do I tell the whole system to do that autojack ?
<autojack> ChunkzZ: I don't mean to be rude, but have you googled for "ubuntu system wide proxy?"
<ChunkzZ> that's defo what I want.
<ChunkzZ> yeah I have
<ChunkzZ> and it's broke my system
<ChunkzZ> lol
<ChunkzZ> curl: (5) Could not resolve proxy: ayescott66
<autojack> yeah, so the setting you pasted used some public IP, and a username and password. that makes no sense if you are using ssh -D to start up the proxy.
<autojack> that's why I told you to use localhost instead of the public IP, and leave out the username and password.
<autojack> but you need to first run the 'ssh -D' in a terminal somewhere. otherwise the tunnel is not running.
<autojack> sorry PROXY
<autojack> WHEN I SAY TUNNEL JUST CHANGE IT TO PROXY
<autojack> fuck's sake
<ChunkzZ> lmao
<autojack> anyway that's as good as I can explain it!
<autojack> I've only done this a few thousand times over the last 20 years.
<autojack> if I can't make it clear, well...
<autojack> the reason it broke your internet is because your system tried to route everything over a connection that didn't exist.
<ChunkzZ> ssh -N -D 8112 ayescott66@165.227.231.75
<ChunkzZ> what part of that don't I need?
<autojack> that looks good if you run it in a terminal and it successfully connects you to that remote IP.
<ChunkzZ> yeah it's connected
<autojack> but when you said you configured socks_proxy="socks://ayescott66:passwordhere@46.23.78.25:1080/" that looks wrong to me. you are telling your system to connect to the SOCKS proxy at this IP: 46.23.78.25
<autojack> instead, it should be localhost.
<autojack> because the SSH connection has the proxy listening for you on localhost.
<autojack> and the SSH _proxy_ does not require a username and password. only your initial ssh command you already ran needed that.
<autojack> so you can leave those out too.
<ChunkzZ> like this? ftp_proxy=http://127.0.0.1@127.0.0.1:5050/
<ChunkzZ> autojack, ^^
<autojack> that looks weird to me, and it's setting an FTP proxy only instead of a SOCKS proxy.
<autojack> so it is saying only send FTP connections through that.
<autojack> and I don't know why it would be 127.0.0.1@127.0.0.1.
<ChunkzZ> so what should it be?
<autojack> based on what you pasted before (I don't know where you got that) I would do socks_proxy="socks://localhost:1080/"
<is_null> hi all, after apt upgrade it won't boot anymore: Failed to mount /var/lib/docker, when i try manually it fails because of unknown filesystem typebtrfs, i think i let the package maintainer version of a config like grub config or something and overwrote the kernel command line where was btrfs support for stage2 or something is that possible ?
<ChunkzZ> still showing my isp's ip autojack
<ChunkzZ> ssh -N -D 5050 ayescott66@165.227.231.75 and socks_proxy="socks://localhost:5050/"
<ChunkzZ> autojack, ^
<ChunkzZ> yeah still showing my ip autojack
<ChunkzZ> deluge is showing my ip too
<autojack> shrug.
<autojack> the only other thing I can say is, only new connections would pick up the settings change.
<autojack> you might need to restart the app, or like in Chrome, open a new tab.
<ChunkzZ> yeah I did
<ChunkzZ> both
<ChunkzZ> :(
<privism> If you want to route everything it will be easier to setup a VPN server
<privism> socks proxy depends on application support
<ChunkzZ> socks_proxy="socks://127.0.0.1:5050/" from: nano /etc/environment
<ChunkzZ> privism, my isp throttles openvpn so I can't.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: https://extensions.gnome.org/ # search for proxy
<ChunkzZ> idk how you use that leftyfb
<ChunkzZ> I downloaded it proxifier@gnome-shell-extensions.lahsivjar.v6.shell-extension.zip
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: pick one of the extensions to let you set the system-wide proxy
<ChunkzZ> ^
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: are you running Ubuntu 18.04 or later with gnome?
<ChunkzZ> no.
<ChunkzZ> xfce and 19.04.
<leftyfb> ok, nevermind then
<ChunkzZ> lol
<is_null> all my btrfs checks are fine really, it's just that btrfs unknown file system and Press Enter for maintenance
<devslash> hi
<devslash> i cant use my phone (samsung s10) with ubuntu
<devslash> when i run mtp-detect i get an error Attempting to connect device(s) error returned by libusb_claim_interface() = -6LIBMTP PANIC: Unable to initialize device error returned by libusb_claim_interface() = -6LIBMTP PANIC: Unable to initialize device
<pipegeek> So, I'm trying to migrate a VM from virtualbox to libvirt/kvm on disco
<pipegeek> I exported to ova and used virt-v2v to import into libvirt
<pipegeek> when I try to run it from virt-manager, I get "Error starting domain... Could not open '/home/libvirt/images/my-vm-sda' Permission denied
<pipegeek> I've steadily relaxed the permissions on that path until out of exasperation I did chmod -R 777 /home/libvirt
<pipegeek> and still I am seeing the same error.
<pipegeek> Any idea what is going on here?
<pipegeek> that path corresponds to a storage pool.
<pipegeek> could this be an apparmor thing?
<pipegeek> it's gotta be apparmor.
<pipegeek> except that stopping apparmor entirely doesn't seem to solve the problem
<is_null> pipegeek: should be in journal if apparmor ?
<pipegeek> oh.  yes.
<is_null> pipegeek: no, i think you need to permission for libvirt user or something like that
<pipegeek> and so it is.  And it is definitely apparmor, though I've theoretically updated the profile for libvirt to include that path
<pipegeek> is_null: like I said, I chmodded it all 777.  All users should have access
<is_null> well there's also acl that would come at play indeed
<pipegeek> I also set the acl to allow that user
<pipegeek> and I see apparmor="DENIED" for that path repeatedly in journalctl.
<pipegeek> doing aa-teardown unfortunately just causes virt-manager to complain that it can't query apparmor profiles
<pipegeek> doing systemctl restart apparmor fixed that, but then apparmor started blocking access agian.
<pipegeek> bind-mounting that path into /var/lib/libvirt/images and then reconfiguring the vm to use that path fixed it
<pipegeek> but that's frustrating
<ki1180tt> Hello
<linuxgecko> hey guys, trying to install 18.04.2 desktop on my laptop with a busted screen. i have an external monitor, but it's not using it exclusively. as such, it's displaying the installer prompts on the busted screen. how do i force it to switch?
<lotuspsychje> linuxgecko: on laptops there's sometimes a key combo Fn + F7 for example to switch screens
<lotuspsychje> linuxgecko: is it hdmi or vga?
<linuxgecko> lotuspsychje: i tried something like that, and it didn't seem to work. I'll try again.
<linuxgecko> hdmi external
<lotuspsychje> linuxgecko: do you see POST boot on the external screen, or really nothing
<tatertotz> linuxgecko......close the lid
<tatertotz> linuxgecko ..low hanging fruit
<Valen> that'll often suspend the whole thing though
<fairuz> Hi Good people
<fairuz> I'm getting this error when trying to install sqlsrv in my Ubuntu 16.04
<fairuz> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php/20160303/pdo_sqlsrv.so' - /usr/lib/php/20160303/pdo_sqlsrv.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<fairuz> I've installed it using pecl
<fairuz> Is there anything I can do to fix this? Thanks
<samba35> i have lost liberoffice word document password ,is it possible to recover it
<ducasse> samba35: try #libreoffice
<samba35> ok ,thanks
<r15> hi #ubuntu,
<r15> i have network-manager which keeps on disconnecting dhcp lease on lubuntu
<r15> these are the logs from network-manager https://pastebin.com/gdYA1PhA
<r15> if i manually give dhclient <interface> then ip reamins on the ethernet devices.
<r15> info="Failed name lookup - disconnected path" error=-13 profile="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-helper
<r15> any clue?
<r15> i created a live iso using bootcd , on source machine there is no issue with the dhcp, however on live image i have dhcp issue https://pastebin.com/gdYA1PhA
<starsaboveus> Hi, what version of Lubuntu are you using, @r15?
<tatertotz> r15 same when booted to livecd/liveusb eh?
<r15> tatertotz:issue with the custom live image only, not the source machine of custom image
<r15> to create iso i used bootcd
<tatertotz> r15 have you looked at your "lease"?
<tatertotz> r15 it's not controlled from ubuntu
<r15> tatertotz: lease is fine, since issue is replicating with laptops as well.
<tatertotz> r15 what is your lease time?
<r15> issue disappears if i give dclient ens3
<tatertotz> r15 is it the same when you boot other NOT ubuntu linux livecd/liveusb?....you probably only been repeating the same things and expecting different results
<r15> installed connman now, testing
<amosbird> hello, how can I fix booting problem? it cannot boot into ubuntu, only the grub shell after power on
<EriC^^> amosbird: type in the grub shell "echo $prefix" and "echo $root" and type what it says here
<amosbird> EriC^^: https://la.wentropy.com/1iaL.png
<x220> hi
<EriC^^> amosbird: type "configfile (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<ygk_12345> hi all
<amosbird> EriC^^: (hd0,msdos1) doesn't have /boot
<ygk_12345> i am seeing these messages intermittently on dmesg on 16.04
<ygk_12345> bnx2x 0000:01:00.3 eno4: NIC Link is Up, 1000 Mbps full duplex, Flow control: ON - receive & transmit bnx2x 0000:01:00.3 eno4: NIC Link is Down
<EriC^^> amosbird: what does "ls (hd0,msdos1)/" give
<ygk_12345> the nic is loosing connectivity some times
<ygk_12345> is this a bug with the qlogic drivers ?
<TJ-> ygk_12345: sounds like a switch doing what is called "port flapping" - what switch is the PC connected to?
<ygk_12345> TJ-: let me check it once
<TJ-> ygk_12345: is there only one connection back to the switch? (this can happen when STP is enabled and you've got two links to the switch - e.g 2 NICs, or NIC > switch + Wifi > AP > switch
<ygk_12345> TJ-: it is a server with 10 G qlogic connected to  [‎5/‎14/‎2019 1:20 PM] Prabhakar Chaladi:  brocade FLS648
<ygk_12345> sorry
<ygk_12345> TJ-: brocade FLS648
<TJ-> ygk_12345: the fact you've an interface named eno"4" suggests the PC has multiple interfaces
<ygk_12345> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> ygk_12345: I've seen this when you *think* some of the links are using VLANs but actually aren't, so the switch cannot figure out which port to use
<sifu> hi
<ygk_12345> TJ-: is it not a driver issue in the server ?
<sifu> anyone using draftsight on ubuntu?
<sifu> when i print to pdf why took so long to convert to pdf?
<TJ-> ygk_12345: it could be but that is rare, usually its a physical issue or related to the phy layer/layer 2 (ethernet)
<TJ-> sifu: I'd doubt a driver issue - it is just reporting the physical port state
<TJ-> oops,
<TJ-> ygk_12345: I'd doubt a driver issue - it is just reporting the physical port state
<sifu> TJ: how can i fix that, i'm new in linux
<TJ-> sifu: sorry, I tab-completed your nickname by mistake in answering someone else
<sifu> no prob
<sifu> anyone can help me pls
<ygk_12345> TJ-: how to proceed now ?
<TJ-> ygk_12345: I'd be checking the physical cables/links first, then I'd check the switch's config (port-flapping used to be a common gotcha on default-config dell switches, for example, with multiple links)
<TJ-> ygk_12345: also, are you doing any kind of bonding/LACP/trunking from PC to switch ?
<ygk_12345> TJ-: no
<TJ-> ygk_12345: I'd go with physical issue on the link first then, followed by carefully considering the switch port configuration
<amosbird> EriC^^: https://la.wentropy.com/Hdyp.png
<ygk_12345> TJ-: it was working fine earlier only some days ago we started noticing these errors
<amosbird> and there is no grub.cfg in either grub/ and grub2/
<iamclown> hey
<^OvO^> Hi can I minimize onboard screen keyboard in ubuntu ?
<^OvO^> it just take my half of screen
<^OvO^> I can't resize it
<TJ-> ygk_12345: one thing to check is that the dmesg link config is always the same when it comes up - flapping can be caused by auto-mdix problems, which could show up as the link negotiating different speeds/duplex/ etc
<TJ-> ygk_12345: right - you've a timeframe when this started, so investigate what changes were made on the network at the time (change in config somewhere, new devices added, cables 'tided', cleaner pulled wire out, etc!)
<tomodachi> him checking the cve details for this:
<tomodachi> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-11815.html
<tomodachi> some distros has the abbreviation DNE
<tomodachi> what does that stand for?
<TJ-> tomodachi: Does Not Effect if i recall correctly
<TJ-> tomodachi: check in #ubuntu-hardened
<TJ-> ygk_12345: one thing you could try is disabling auto-negotiation on the port
<^OvO^> Hi
<ygk_12345> TJ-: ok
<^OvO^> HI
<^OvO^> any help ?
<EriC^^> amosbird: try "configfile (hd0,msdos1)/grub/grub.cfg"
<EriC^^> or "configfile (hd0,msdos1)/grub2/grub.cfg"
<^OvO^> EriC^^ didn't you help me
<Ool> perhaps better to write in /etc/default/grub rather than in /grub/ directly
<EriC^^> Ool: wha
<EriC^^> amosbird: is this ubuntu?
<amosbird> EriC^^: hmm, .... it's centos
<EriC^^> amosbird: :D
<EriC^^> amosbird: /join #centos
<thefatma> Hey guys, im trying to install ubuntu18.04 with raid 0, and whenever i arrive at the partitions section it goe's "unexpected error bla bla dont send" but when i try it withou the raid 0 it works fine, any ideas?
<TJ-> thefatma: how is the RAID-0 striping presented? A hardware device, or a logical 'fake' RAID device?
<kontolgede> @telex: wong kowo tha kuwe?
<r15> hi, i created live iso, need to integrate install to harddisk option
<r15> is there any such package available please?
<r15> found it. Thanks
<amosbird> EriC^^: does this mean the disk is broken? https://la.wentropy.com/lW6U.png
<ducasse> amosbird: please remember that we do not support centos
<Seveas> amosbird: that looks like it's trying to read from or write to a floppy disk (fd0). Do you actually have one of those?
<Peanut> Hi, good morning. I would like to distribute a newer version of the i40e driver (Intel network card) to the servers that I manage. As this is a kernel module, how would that conflict with the existing i40e driver in the Ubuntu kernel? Can I distribute the compiled module as a package, or should it be distributed as a DKMS ?
<TJ-> Peanut: Yes, DKMS
<TJ-> Peanut: DKMS will handle moving the built-in module out the way, and restoring it should the DKMS module be removed
<Peanut> TJ-: OK, thanks. I found some information on making and distributing a DKMS, I'll see if I can work my way through that.
<TJ-> Peanut: if you distribute the binary then you've got to ensure you build a new version and install it each time the kernel requires an upgrade - tha's what DKMS manages
<TJ-> Peanut: if you need help shout out - it is pretty simply as long as the module code will build out-of-tree. Some modules have requirements to pull in private headers and therefore will fail to build
<Peanut> TJ-: Yes, that's what I'm trying to prevent - having to build a new package for every kernel package. I hope that by the next LTS, this driver version will have made it into the regular Ubuntu kernel.
<TJ-> Peanut: I use DKMS extensively to test modification to modules so I pull the code from the kernel tree into my /usr/src/<module>-<version>/ , create a dkms.conf there, and test
<Peanut> Oh, just found an i40e-dkms on github. Awesome.
<TJ-> Peanut: your only challenge is if the kernel API/ABI and driver aren't in sync
<Peanut> TJ-: They are, I've already built the module and tested it on a single server. But now I need an efficient way to roll it out over 80 or so servers.
<TJ-> Peanut: sounds like a 5 minute job then :)
<Peanut> TJ-: Ansible will make it a 5 minute job once I have the package. Although in retrospect, I wish I could have returned these network cards.
<TJ-> Peanut: you mean you want to debianise the dkms source?
<Peanut> A DKMS isn't distributed as a .deb? Bummer.
<TJ-> Peanut: you just need to add a basic ./debian/ directory to the source with some basic files in. I'd highly recommend using the wireguard-dkms package as an example
<TJ-> Peanut: that is: https://github.com/EggieCode/wireguard-ppa
<roboirc> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu? and which one does kwin work on?
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: discussions about ubuntu you can ask in #ubuntu-discuss
<roboirc> ok
<Peanut> TJ-: thanks, I was just dissecting the package. It seems that a DKMS can indeed be retrieved/installed with the standard Debian/Ubuntu packaging tools.
<awright> hi guys I need some help with ubuntu 18.04 and nginx with CORS I have followed guide after guide but feel like I end up with the same issue
<lotuspsychje> awright: the guides on linuxconfig are mostly clean, compare perhaps? https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-setup-the-nginx-web-server-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<awright> lotuspsychje: nginx is setup correctly its a CORS cross origin resource sharing that eludes me
<awright> so its not setup correctly per se
<lotuspsychje> awright: perhaps if you elaborate deeper on it, volunteers might have ideas here
<awright> I have a cors configuration that works for nginx v. 1.11.1 but doesnt work with nginx v 1.14.0 I have tried alot of the recommended workarounds and cant figure it out
<tomreyn> awright: how do you know "it does not work", what exactly does not work?
<tomreyn> and how is it supposed to work
<awright>  https://pastebin.com/8jb2Zb8x here is the configuration. the error is that even though the cors pre flight stuff is there i still receive errors saying the request header field token is not allowed by access-control-allow-headers in preflight response
<awright> the application would allow the use of a javascript file that is being blocked by CORS currently
<awright> tomreyn: it should actually allow my application to communicate properly with algolia and it can't
<thsnr> awright: which header is getting blocked? x-csrf-token?
<tomreyn> awright when you compare headers returned now with headers returned previously, what changed exactly?
<awright> thsnr: it says token, I thought it was x-csrf-token
<tomreyn> don't test this from your application debugging whatever thing, but just making curl requests.
<tomreyn> https://securityheaders.com/ may also help if that's easier.
<awright> tomreyn: i see this command recommend to test: curl -H "Access-Control-Request-Method: GET" -H "Origin: https://www.google.com.au" --head http://www.example.com.au
<awright> i get the same response from my working endpoint and the endpoint I am moving to
<thsnr> log your request headers and ensure that all are allowed
<ekarlso> Hi huys
<lotuspsychje> welcome ekarlso how can we help you?
<ekarlso> anyone here having issues with ubuntu 19.04 and lenovo laptops (I have a P1 which is very new) and sleep / suspend ? My laptop basically reboots or doesnt suspend properly
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: on lenovo's we reccomend checking if your firmware is up to date to avoid acpi issues as first
<awright> thsnr: checking that now
<tomreyn> awright: turns out i've fallen behind on those specs, would need to read up. so i can't help. it's obviously not really an ubuntu issue, just because you run some server which uses some modern web technique on ubuntu. but maybe awright can still help. you could also try #nginx (though it's also pretty unrelated there IMO) and some http related channels you can spot using !alis
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: some models might have firmware updates in the software centre
<tomreyn> i mean maybe thsnr can still help you, awright ;-)
<awright> tomreyn: thanks for help I do appreciate the effort
<tomreyn> ekarlso: if you run this, it should return your specific lenovo model and current firmware version:   journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<tomreyn> "current" as in the one you have installed currently.
<ekarlso> DMI: LENOVO 20MES0YN00/20MES0YN00, BIOS N2EET35W (1.17 ) 12/21/2018
<ekarlso> looks to be the latest tomreyn
<tomreyn> ekarlso: no, the latest would be 1.21, released apr 2019: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/THINKPAD-P-SERIES-LAPTOPS/THINKPAD-P1-TYPE-20MD-20ME/20ME/20MES0YN00/downloads/DS504956
<ekarlso> oh, it's not released via LVFS ?
<tomreyn> lvfs depends on vendors cooperating
<ekarlso> well they have released stuff before there :/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<thsnr> awright: it also seems to me that nginx is only including the CORS headers for preflight requests. afaik they also need to be present for the actual request
<awright> ok
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: after the firmware is up to date, you could also try an LTS version of ubuntu, to compare with the suspend issues on 19.04
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: if those are the same, you can deeper look into logs to troubleshoot
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: just tried, same issue on both, laptop seemingly goes into suspend with LED going off into the suspend fading cycle then it goes out of suspend without me doing anything
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: what stuff to look at ?
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: dmesg would be a good start
<ekarlso> I just see suspend exit
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: could you pastebin the whole dmesg please, volunteers can take a look for you
<ekarlso> sure
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<android> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome android
<ekarlso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XFJ9XNMhWD/
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video && ubuntu-drivers list please
<u0_a165> hello
<u0_a165> does anyone know how to stretch
<lotuspsychje> u0_a165: stretch to 2 monitors?
<u0_a165> lotuspsychje yes
<lotuspsychje> u0_a165: wich ubuntu version are you on please
<u0_a165> lotuspsychje:mean??
<BluesKaj> u0_a165, which release
<lotuspsychje> u0_a165: uname -a && lsb_release -a
<tomreyn> u0_a165: run this, post the http address here:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<nutzer_> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome nutzer_
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, think he was scared away
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: are you still with us mate?
<sappheiros> is he dying or something?
<sappheiros> oh i'm sorry
<sappheiros> wrong channel
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: yes, had to drop out a bit :)
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje:
<ekarlso> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3m3QcswJms/
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: ok and how about nvidia-smi to see wich one is active
<ekarlso> | NVIDIA-SMI 418.56       Driver Version: 418.56       CUDA Version: 10.1     |
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: did you install cuda yourself manual?
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: no ?
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: stock drivers then right, thats what i wanted to know you didnt install drivers from nvidia?
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: I used the tooling from ubuntu to do it
<thefatma> Hey guys, im i created a swapfile and im trying to locate him, how could i do that?
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: allrighty tnx, so other ideas to test could be testing 18.04.2 LTS on your new firmware, or switching nvidia drivers to 390
<qwebirc91906> hi, I'm trying to edit the .bashrc file, can I use nano for that?
<cfhowlett> qwebirc91906, that will work
<qwebirc91906> I want to edit this in .bashrc and also .profile files: export GOROOT=/usr/lib/go export GOPATH=$HOME/go export PATH=$PATH:$GOROOT/bin:$GOPATH/bin
<qwebirc91906> I just copy paste that in each after opening them with nano?
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: eh, already tested on 18.04 using usb after update
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: okay
<qwebirc91906> hi anyone can help my question above?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | qwebirc91906
<ubottu> qwebirc91906: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<qwebirc91906> ok hope someone can help its simple like setting environment variables but im new in linux
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: or just kick ubuntu out for fedora 30 which worked...
<Pharoah> looks like there is more questions then answers on here
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: your suspend worked on fedora?
<ekarlso> yes
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: you should have mentioned this in your original question
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: can you file a new !bug please?
<tomreyn> ekarlso: before you file a bug, please see if you can reproduce it without non standard kernel parameters and using both the ubuntu 18.04 GA (4.15)  and HWE (4.18) kernels.
<TJ-> ekarlso: your dmesg suggests there's some device in the system that is triggering an ACPI wakeup event immediately after the PC has suspended
<Mdlpe> hi, how to make a script to set my display color when the session begin an after the screen lock on bionic ?
<tomreyn> qwebirc91906: this doesn't look strictly wrong to me, that's if those are separate lines.
<TJ-> ekarlso: what kernel version worked with Fedora?
<qwebirc91906> tomreyn what do you mean?
<tomreyn> qwebirc91906: i mean what i said. which part is unclear?
<Mdlpe> *** after login
<tomreyn> qwebirc91906: ah, probably the part about multiple lines. you posted this here, looking as if you are planning to put all of this into a single line in ~/.bashrc and ~/.profile:  export GOROOT=/usr/lib/go export GOPATH=$HOME/go export PATH=$PATH:$GOROOT/bin:$GOPATH/bin
<tomreyn> qwebirc91906: but that would be wrong. you'd need tohave all the "export ..." parts go onto separate lines.
<tomreyn> !paste | qwebirc91906
<ubottu> qwebirc91906: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qwebirc91906> but whats the $HOME command? Im using linux in windows and I keep all linux files in C:\linux
<cfhowlett> $HOME is a directory location in your linux filesystem.  NOT  a command
<qwebirc91906> but im using linux in windows, there is no Home
<cfhowlett> you have a home under linux NOT windowns
<qwebirc91906> but im using linux inside windows
<cfhowlett> in linux do this:       ls                     to list your files and directory locations
<qwebirc91906> whats the equivalent of $HOME when im using windows in linux
<qwebirc91906> i put all files in C:\linux, is this the equivalent of $HOME?
<tomreyn> !wsl | qwebirc91906
<ubottu> qwebirc91906: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<cfhowlett> home = your HOME directory for your user acccount
<qwebirc91906> ubottu i know and i installed, but there is no $HOME, so i need to know the equivalent
<cfhowlett> qwebirc91906, what is your end goal??
<tomreyn> i think ubottu's point is that you're asking a WSL specific question, qhich means you should be asking it in #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows
<qwebirc91906>  cfhowlett end goal is to set environment variables to install Golang: mkdir -p $HOME/go/bin echo "export GOPATH=$HOME/go" >> ~/.bash_profile echo "export GOBIN=\$GOPATH/bin" >> ~/.bash_profile echo "export PATH=\$PATH:\$GOBIN" >> ~/.bash_profile source ~/.bash_profile
<cfhowlett> qwebirc91906, do this in your terminal:              pwd                                                   will print your working directory
<leftyfb> qwebirc91906: within the WSL environment, $HOME works just fine
<leftyfb> qwebirc91906: if you're referring to the ENV for Windows to copy files to within the Windows environment, that is beyond the scope of the support provided here.
<qwebirc91906> cfhowlett I did and got this: hector@LAPTOP-3327CPIC:/mnt/c/linux$
<leftyfb> qwebirc91906: please see my post above. We cannot help you with anything within the Windows commandline
<qwebirc91906> leftyfb im using ubuntou command line
<cfhowlett> best to take to the experts in WSL channels
<leftyfb> qwebirc91906: $HOME works just fine
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: where in that case ?
<ekarlso> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<qwebirc91906> leftyfb why $HOME works fine? when i download Golang it doesnt go to the linux folder
<qwebirc91906> give me links to linux windows support please, but not many people there to help
<cfhowlett> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<geirha> because that linux folder isn't your homedir ..
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: do you need to have bbswitch ?
<leftyfb> qwebirc91906: sudo apt instal golang # that is how you "download" (install) golang. If you've downloaded it by another means, we cannot support that
<thsnr> qwebirc91906: GOPATH and GOBIN do not control where Go is installed, only packages installed via Go
<leftyfb> qwebirc91906: sorry: sudo apt install golang
<qwebirc91906> leftyfb but when I do sude apt install golang I do it from which directory in the terminal?
<cfhowlett> qwebirc91906, your are (badly) confusing windows and linux protocols.  so sudo apt install golong and it will be set up with no further effort.
<cfhowlett> https://termbin.com/iorq                 <<< like this
<leftyfb> qwebirc91906: it doesn't matter. Just install it
<qwebirc91906> done
<qwebirc91906> but now i need to do this:  You have to set GOPATH, GOROOT and GOBIN in Ubuntu also And also GO111MODULE to 'on' For these download first tar.gz file of go installation file
<leftyfb> qwebirc91906: is this for a class?
<qwebirc91906> leftyfb not much more important, need to have golang properly installed with environment variables correct to then run some go code
<leftyfb> Run your code
<leftyfb> The install should take care of those ENV's
<qwebirc91906> leftyfb I did this and i got errors: mkdir -p $GOPATH/src/github.com/cosmos cd $GOPATH/src/github.com/cosmos git clone https://github.com/cosmos/cosmos-sdk cd cosmos-sdk && git checkout master make tools install
<qwebirc91906> fatal: destination path 'cosmos-sdk' already exists and is not an empty directory. hector@LAPTOP-3327CPIC:~/go/src/github.com/cosmos$ cd cosmos-sdk && git checkout master Already on 'master' Your branch is up to date with 'origin/master'. hector@LAPTOP-3327CPIC:~/go/src/github.com/cosmos/cosmos-sdk$ make tools install go install -mod=readonly ./contrib/devtools/gosum/ flag provided but not defined: -mod usage: install [-i] [build
<qwebirc91906> Run 'go help install' for details. contrib/devtools/Makefile:67: recipe for target '/home/hector/go/bin/gosum' failed make: *** [/home/hector/go/bin/gosum] Error 2 hector@LAPTOP-3327CPIC:~/go/src/github.com/cosmos/cosmos-sdk$
<leftyfb> qwebirc91906: ok, we're not going to help you install some blockchain project from github. Please take the time to learn what each and every one of those commands does and eventually you might be able to figure this out on your own. Good luck
<qwebirc91906> leftyfb why you dont help if it is blockchain?
<cfhowlett> because they do their own support of their product
<leftyfb> qwebirc91906: we cannot help you with random projects from github
<leftyfb> qwebirc91906: also, you are dead wrong. At this point, an education(class) is a way more important than what you are trying to achieve.
<qwebirc91906> leftyfb what do you mean by dead wrong?
<leftyfb> qwebirc91906: good luck
<cfhowlett> means you should be learning the basics before try more advanced coding.
<qwebirc91906> which tutorial you recommend for linux in windows?
<qwebirc91906> also do you have link to the chats for linux in windows?
<cfhowlett> forget the windows section and just learn linux.
<cfhowlett> IBM has several excellent tuts.
<leftyfb> qwebirc91906: there's thousands of tutorials and books available online. Try google.
<qwebirc91906> please  give link to best tutorial for beginner
<cfhowlett> https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-lpic1-map/index.html
<qwebirc91906> many tutorials are bad or scam i cant know which one is good
<qwebirc91906> thanks for link, to join the chat room for windows in linux whats the link please?
<cfhowlett> already gave it 3 times.  search your irc history - another important skill
<qwebirc91906> cfhowlett how to search history in irl?
 * cfhowlett has left the thread
<qwebirc91906> leftyfb how to search history in irl?
<ndayalan> I was trying to find the font that I am currently using in my terminal (st-256color) and used the command "fc-match". I am unclear whether it displays the current font that am I using or the first font from the list of fonts installed. I use Ubuntu 16.04
<cfhowlett> ndayalan, look in  "preferences > text"
<cfhowlett> should be Monospace Regular 12 pint
<cfhowlett> *point*
<ndayalan> cfhowlett: your answer works in gnome-termianl but i use st-termianl
<cfhowlett> ah.  NO idea then.  sorry.
 * Younder has a Windows machine running windows 10 with auto-cad, visual studio and steam. Also ne running Ubuntu 18.04 with Comsol multi physics, Varicad, nvidia docker, KICAD etc.
<kreyren> i have end-user stuck in try ubuntu cause of data corruption and i need him to sent me output of commands is there something which output i can pipe to command to generate URL ?
<kreyren> `meaning alternative to `command| curl -n -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io`
<kreyren> since curl is not present
<cryptodan> kreyren: you can do nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> kreyen pastebin??
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Younder> does he have wget?
<kreyren> cryptodan, command | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<cryptodan> yes kreyren
<kreyren> cryptodan, thanks
<cryptodan> and if their dns isnt working do nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<kreyren> cryptodan, noted, ty
<beerstein> how can i update drivers?
<pragmaticenigma> beerstein: You will need to provide more information about what you are trying to do.
<tomreyn> beerstein: which, and why do you need to?
<beerstein> i need amd last opengl drivers on oder version of linux i had 4.5 now i got 3.5
<pragmaticenigma> beerstein: Most of the focus here is on the applications, drivers, and os that is presently available through Canonical and Ubuntu's official software channels. Can you please explain what you are trying to do so it might be possible to provide you with better support or direct you to a more appropriate channel for help?
<kreyren> is `try ubuntu` running on ramfs ?
<kreyren> -> can i remove USB stick and expect it to work?
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren: The USB drive needs to remain attached to the system for the session
<kreyren> meh
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren: It only loads into RAM what it needs at the current moment. The system will lock up if something goes in search of an application not already in the ramfs
<kreyren> is it expected to lock up if USB stick is removed then?
<kreyren> end-user need said USB script to fix corruption
<kreyren> and it only boots try ubuntu atm
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren: It might work out better for the end user to connect here directly instead of going by proxy
<kreyren> he cant go by proxy since this is the only system he has
<kreyren> but ty for info i have an idea
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren: That's not what I said... I referred to you as the proxy. It would be better if this end user would directly connect to IRC themselves for assistance. There are plenty of way to connect via another computer or mobile device
<kreyren> works for me, sent him here
<kreyren> relevant: https://www.facebook.com/groups/GNUAndLinux/10162175255770019/?comment_id=10162175809305019&reply_comment_id=10162175927190019&notif_id=1557838280821115&notif_t=group_comment
<kreyren> btw. he's packing a lot and doing lots of pebcaks, have fun :D
<Bonbon> Hi!
<Bonbon> Help me!
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Bonbon
<ubottu> Bonbon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bonbon> Guys! Help me again! Now I am trying to install Ubuntu again from the bootable flash drive. It gives me this warning `Error fsyncing/closing/dev/sda1: Input/output error`. Because of that, I can't install Ubuntu. Please guys, help me. Please
<kreyren> Bonbon assuming you are Denniel Luis Saway something.. ?
<Bonbon> Yes, I am.
<kreyren> gut, pragmaticenigma he's yours
<leftyfb> Bonbon: it's a bad usb drive
<cfhowlett> agreed!
<kreyren> TLDR: he has /dev/sdb which he confirmed beeing his flash disk which is used to install ubuntu (https://i.imgur.com/Z1DLhqN.png) and which has https://i.imgur.com/hjM3NL7.png ... recommending to provide instructions to fix it so that it can be used to install ubuntu
<Bonbon> Ok, then I ain't gonna install it there
<kreyren> also recommending to verify that /dev/sda doesn't have important data
<Bonbon> Ok, since the thesis of my sister is on her drive alreay, i'm ready to wipe anything in the sda
<kreyren> What is on your sda?
<Bonbon> Videos
<kreyren> meaning what data are on it.. make sure that they are not important first
<Bonbon> And some learning stuff.
<kreyren> so pretty important
<Bonbon> pretty important
<Bonbon> really...
<kreyren> >  Ok, since the thesis of my sister is on her drive alreay, i'm ready to wipe anything in the sda => dont be insane then
<leftyfb> Bonbon: make backups elsewhere. Remove ALL drives except the drive you are installing to and your install media
<cfhowlett> first priority : data backup
<kreyren> or he can make a new partition using gparted that he has open already and install ubuntu on it
<Bonbon> guys! good thing, my sister knows how to back up and I am not!!! i'm ready to do anything!!!
<zubuntu> hi there
<zubuntu> i freshly installed 18.04
<Bonbon> I'm ready to completely ditch winshit10
<kreyren> Bonbon, your sister knows how to copy files.. nice .. tell her to teach you one day
<lotuspsychje> !language | Bonbon
<zubuntu> on Software&Update > Other Software i can not mark Canonical Partners repository
<ubottu> Bonbon: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<zubuntu> how can i fix that?
<zubuntu> i can not choose
<zubuntu> i click on it but it doesnt mark it
<lotuspsychje> zubuntu: please if you ask a question to the channel use all in one line
<Bonbon> Ok, i'm sorry. So sorry. I'll keep waiting, though
<kreyren> lotuspsychje, i believe that he's serious that wasnt sarcasm
<zubuntu> ok
<kreyren> Bonbon, check fb sent requested screenshot
<zubuntu> on Ubuntu 18.04 > Software & Updates > Other Software - how can i select/choose/mark Canonical Partners repository?
<zubuntu> ok nevermind i fixed it
<nfakhir> zubuntu: you need to be root
<zubuntu> nfakhir: without root i did it. i click on Edit then without changing anything i said OK and then i could be able to click on it to select
<zubuntu> now another question. do i need to install additional drivers after fresh install of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> zubuntu: did you click the tab additional drivers?
<zubuntu> lotuspsychje: yep
<lotuspsychje> zubuntu: what does it show?
<zubuntu> wait it says searching for drivers
<zubuntu> oh
<zubuntu> no additional drivers available
<zubuntu> so no need it seems
<nfakhir> zubuntu: you confused me, you did type your password at some point ?
<lotuspsychje> zubuntu: there a nice help page in ubuntu, the blue icon with ? it has some nice topics about getting around in ubuntu
<zubuntu> nfakhir:  i dont remember
<zubuntu> lotuspsychje: ok
<cyberbob> hi all
<cyberbob> someone using azure-cli on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<cyberbob> While installing, it takes forever and never progress Progress: [  4%] [######. for the last 10min or so . . .
<cyberbob> killed and tried like 5times and same issue, so thought to check if someone else faced same issue
<leftyfb> cyberbob: how are you installing it?
<tda> slow repo maybe
<cyberbob> tda, actually it downloads and takes forever on unpacking so i believe not related to slow repo (Unpacking azure-cli (2.0.64-1~bionic) over (2.0.64-1~bionic) ...
<cyberbob> )
<leftyfb> cyberbob: how are you installing it?
<cyberbob> leftyfb, using official doc https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/cli/azure/install-azure-cli-apt?view=azure-cli-latest
<leftyfb> cyberbob: ok, you'll need to contact Microsoft for support. We cannot support their repo and software.
<Younder> AZURE... how quaint. There is always Amazon Web serviseces (AWS) or google has their Cybernetes.
<pragmaticenigma> Younder: please stay on topic
<cyberbob> Thanks leftyfb, I'll try some other ways and then get back to azure support if needed :)
<leftyfb> cyberbob: there is a snap for it: sudo snap install azure-cli
<Younder> pragmaticenigma, Yeah with the overwhelming traffic on this channel we are headed for congestion.
<lotuspsychje> Younder: discussing goes to #ubuntu-discuss
<leftyfb> Younder: there are guidelines for a reason. Take it up with the IRC council if you have concerns with the guidelines
<Younder> I'll try #ubuntu-pedantic
<sappheiros> is there something like iMessage or Google Hangouts that I can use in lubuntu 18.10 to message a macOS laptop?
<sappheiros> don't want to use hangouts.google.com because google documents crashes this i386 laptop
<sappheiros> oh, and my mother refuses to use it
<sappheiros> (i mean i can't just sign on to google hangouts to message her)
 * sappheiros didn't sleep well.
 * sappheiros looks into 'MessagePak'
<sappheiros> *ck
<leftyfb> sappheiros: google hangout is not google docs
<sappheiros> i mean, i'm searching the muon package manager for 'messag' to see if there's any closs-platform service working with i386
<sappheiros> leftyfb: yeah but i realized the reason i wasn't using it with her is she refuses Google products
<tomreyn> there are xmpp clients, irc clients etc.
<leftyfb> sappheiros: sounds like signal-desktop might be more her style
<Younder> most use hexchat here
<sappheiros> is there signal for i386?
<sappheiros> oh, she could get on hexchat, true ...
<leftyfb> sappheiros: that I'm not sure. Though, with i386, your options are only shrinking as time goes on.
<sappheiros> erm, maybe ...
<leftyfb> sappheiros: I can guarantee you, a $5 Raspberry Pi computer would perform better than that i386 you've got there.
<sappheiros> leftyfb: yeah. i decided to take the advice of ##linux, microsoft's visual studio code group, golem.network, and basically try not to buy any more cheap laptops
<sappheiros> but i can't get a new laptop for ~5 months
<sappheiros> lol
<sappheiros> leftyfb: so is the message here, "don't try to buy cheap laptops on amazon.com -- learn how to actually build one yourself"?
<popey_> sappheiros: no, signal don't build for i386
<leftyfb> sappheiros: I never said anything about building a computer yourself. Unless you mean a pi. Which doesn't require "building" a computer, just plugging in cables
<popey_> sappheiros: what is the laptop spec / model?
<TJ-> popey_: this came up yesterday in ##linux; it's core a 32-bit core-2 duo chip!
<popey_> ok, so a bit old, but usable
<pragmaticenigma> sappheiros: Most if not nearly all providers of messaging services offer very little if any support for a desktop computer. The few remaining clients out there are mostly hacked together attempts to connect to various services, with frequent bugs and crashes as the provider frequently changes their APIs to lock out unauthorized 3rd party clients.
<TJ-> here's the link for the CPU itself, that confirmed it. I believe the make/model is something like Dell D620 https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/27233/intel-core-duo-processor-t2300-2m-cache-1-66-ghz-667-mhz-fsb.html
<pragmaticenigma> sappheiros: The better option is to find a messaging platform that works via a mobile device cross platform. Signal, WhatsApp, and others offer secure messaging device to device, with the option to interface via a computer if needed
<sappheiros> T2300 cpu, i think, not core 2 duo
<sappheiros> yes, dell latitude d620
<sappheiros> so basically IRC won out by default for desktop as messaging migrated to smartphones?
<sappheiros> i kinda miss AIM and Yahoo! Messenger and MSN Messenger lol
<popey_> whats the actual goal here?
<sappheiros> you could play minesweeper on MS....... i guess to message my mother's laptop on IRC now, is the solution we've come to, popey_
<sappheiros> she install hexchat, we message on freenode, problem solved. i guess.
<thsnr> sappheiros: is text the only requirement or do you also want to send files, voice/video call, ...?
<sappheiros> popey_: i was wondering if there was an open-source alternative to iMessage
<pragmaticenigma> sappheiros: Just remember that IRC is NOT SECURE. Anyone on freenode can potentially intercept your messages
<popey_> you could use bonjour
<TheSHAD0W> Help?  Doing a dist upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04, the screen died in the middle of the upgrade (changing sysctl).  No screens to reconnect to.  I'm running over ssh.  Anyone have ideas on how to reconnect?
<popey_> ichat on the mac and a chat client on linux
<tda> everyone's moved into their walled gardens. guess everyone's ok with a couple different chat services
<Younder> Are you aware of the '/ignore' command?
<popey_> bonjour would work over your lan
<TJ-> !info mumble | sappheiros
<ubottu> sappheiros: mumble (source: mumble): Low latency encrypted VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.19-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 2447 kB, installed size 5263 kB
<TJ-> sappheiros: you can also run a private mumble server, it supports text/voice and is very performant. I've run a server for several years. You'd just have the client on yours and your mum's systems
<sappheiros> neat, thanks
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: so that's an ubuntu server you're upgrading? and you used "do-release-upgrade" to start the upograde?
<TJ-> !info mumble-server | sappheiros
<TheSHAD0W> Yes.
<ubottu> sappheiros: mumble-server (source: mumble): Low latency encrypted VoIP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.19-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 587 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<TheSHAD0W> It was complaining about changes I'd made to etc/sysctl.conf, I was copying that info down to restare that, and then the screen session just died.
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: if you start that via ssh, a second ssh server is started listening on a different port (i forgot which, but we can look it up).
<TheSHAD0W> restore *
<TheSHAD0W> I'm still connected via ssh, and that port is currently blocked via firewall.  Is there a need to connect to that?
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: hmm, this sounds like maybe you accidentially pasted something into the screen session which included commands to kill the session
<TheSHAD0W> I don't think so...
<TheSHAD0W> But it's possible.
<Younder> TheSHAD0W, I use etckeeper. THat way I have arevision control system on /etc and cad see changes, restore old settings etc when I see fit.
<TheSHAD0W> Don't have that, unfortunately.
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: i think the other ssh server is just there so you can still reconnect when the original ssh server is restarted / replaced during the upgrade.
<tda> check top, see if the upgrade is still running. or try apt update
<TheSHAD0W> tomreyn: Yes, that's what I'd thought.
<TheSHAD0W> tda: The upgrade is still running, apt and dpkg are locked out currently.
<TheSHAD0W> Question is, at the point where sysctrl.conf is being replaced, is the system in a bootable state?
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: but there should still be a screen session since the upgrade runs in a screen session if initiated over ssh, so if that vanished that's unusual.
<TheSHAD0W> I can drive 25 mines to get to the main console if I have to.
<TheSHAD0W> tomreyn: IKR?
<tomreyn> how did you check for terminal multiplexer sessions?
<TheSHAD0W> screen -list on both root and my user accounts.
<TheSHAD0W> drive 25 miles * :-P
<tomreyn> "sudo screen -list" should have listed it
<Guest48> Hi, not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but on ubuntu 18.04.2 (LTS), despite the latest gnome-online-accounts being installed, the online accounts tab in Settings is empty, it doesn't show different types of accounts, just "Add an account" and underneath that, a white box with a the three little black squares in the middle
<popey_> Guest48: is it a clean install?
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: is there anything in /var/run/screen ?
<Bonbon> Hi
<Younder> Guest48, You need to set up SAMBA for this to work
<TheSHAD0W> "No sockets found"
<Bonbon> David M. Košecký ???
<tomreyn> Bonbon: sorry?
<Younder> Guest48, https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/install-and-configure-samba#0
<popey_> Younder: stop
<TheSHAD0W> Folders for my user and root, both empty.
<TJ-> TheSHAD0W: check the dist-upgrade log files under /var/log/
<Guest48> popey_ uh, I think it was upgraded from whatever the previous version is... 16 or 17.  Younder, I will try this samba tutorial, i feel like i had it setup at one point but may have uninstalled it
<Bonbon> tomreyn help me on something here :'(
<tomreyn> !ask | Bonbon
<ubottu> Bonbon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<popey_> Guest48: i wonder if you're missing some package - try `sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop^` (the ^ is important) let us know if it pulls in missing packages
<Bonbon> Guys! Help me again! Now I am trying to install Ubuntu again from the bootable flash drive. It gives me this warning `Error fsyncing/closing/dev/sda1: Input/output error`. Because of that, I can't install Ubuntu. Please guys, help me. Please :'( 1
<Bonbon> tomreyn ^^^
<TheSHAD0W> 2019-05-14 08:27:25,201 INFO re-exec inside screen: '['screen', '-e', '\\0\\0', '-c', 'screenrc', '-S', 'ubuntu-release-upgrade-screen-window', '/tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-5mxnc4w7/bionic', '--mode=server', '--frontend=DistUpgradeViewText']'
<tachikomas> BonBon try to see if you have resources in use
<tachikomas> with lsof
<TJ-> Bonbon: check sda isn't failing
<tomreyn> !smart | Bonbon
<ubottu> Bonbon: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<leftyfb> Bonbon: you've been answered by several people several times.
<Guest48> thanks popey_, I entered the command (including the ` at start and end) and it is now sort of thinking things over, no result so far
<popey_> no, don't use the `
<popey_> Guest48: kill it, and run without those
<hggdh> grep Younder
<lordcirth_> popey_, in future it would be safer to use single quotes ',  not backticks
<popey_> lordcirth_: force of habit
<TheSHAD0W> So, in the middle of do-release-upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04, screen session terminated and cannot be resurrected, it's stuck with a lot of packages half-installed...  Process is still outstanding, I doubt the system is in a bootable state.  How do I recover from this?
<Younder> hggdh, ?
<Guest48> it says the following packages will be installed: aisleriot cheese gnome-mahjongg gnome-mines gnome-sudoku libgnome-games-support-1-3 libllvm6.0 libreoffice-pdfimport libreoffice-style-breeze notification-daemon shotwell shotwell-common   ubuntu-web-launchers xserver-xorg-input-all xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: i guess your best way forward is to review the the process tree, identify the process which is probably waiting for input, and kill it. then keep watching the process tree and see to it that all processes in volved in the release upgrade quit. once that's done, review your sources.list file, see where it points to, and if it still points to the previous release, just start the release upgrade again. if it already points to the new
<tomreyn> release, use    apt update && apt -f install && apt full-upgrade   to complete the upgrade (at least the most critical part of it).
<popey_> Guest48: good, so you did have some missing packages
<hggdh> Younder: wrong command, sorry -- forgot to "/" at the beginning
<il> ls
<il> hello
<lordcirth_> il, hi
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: but the better and cleaner approach there is a new install really, so i recommend that.
<il> i cant login to my ubuntu
<il> and cont use tty
<Guest48> popey_ mostly stuff about games though... I'll try to browse through apt show of that list and see which one is the relavent one.
<popey_> TheSHAD0W: you should be able to kill the upgrade and "dpkg --configure -a" to make it continue
<il> when i login in tty its run a dm
<popey_> Guest48: well, you ideally should just let all of them install
<tomreyn> !enter | il
<ubottu> il: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<TheSHAD0W> tomreyn: The process that it's specifically hanging on is a less session showing the diff of sysctl.conf.  I haven't killed that yet because it will then hang on dpkg asking whether to replace it with the installers version, and killing that would derail the entire upgrade.
<popey_> TheSHAD0W: nah, killing it can be continued as I mentioned above
<TheSHAD0W> Let me try that.
<lotuspsychje> il: to be able to help you, we need more details like ubuntu version, kernel version, graphics card chipset,..
<TheSHAD0W> Okay, it's now hung on dpkg.  Shall I kill that?
<popey_> TheSHAD0W: the dpkg that was already running or the one you started?
<tomreyn> il: also discuss what changed between when it worked and now.
<Younder> Is this a good time to mention 'killall' that allows you to give the name of the process. (If there are several it kill's all hence the name.)
<TheSHAD0W> The one that's part of the dist-upgrade.
<popey_> I would kill dpkg and start it again with --configure -a, yes TheSHAD0W
<TheSHAD0W> Roger.
<popey_> Younder: stop
<TheSHAD0W> It opened a new dpkg session.
<TheSHAD0W> I think it's undoing the upgrade.
<popey_> no
<popey_> it wont
<TheSHAD0W> It says dpkg --auto-deconfigure
<popey_> that's not what I said to run :)
<TheSHAD0W> I haven't run anything, just killed.
<TheSHAD0W> It was started by the dist-upgrade process.
<popey_> ah okay. is it killed now?
<TheSHAD0W> It looks like it may have restarted itself.  Letting it run a bit longer...
<il> ok , guys when i login my ubuntu with sddm its just show me a black screen and anfter a sec i go back to sddm login page , and again and again this happend , and when i try login in tty its happend like in login page sddm , now i am use live boot to come here , please help me :(((
<TheSHAD0W> Looks like dpkg is doing stuff right now via top, not gonna interrupt it right now.
<il> i use kubuntu 18.02 lts before its works but now its dont work , i have to many de
<Younder> il do you use a NVIDIA drives?
<il> no
<popey_> TheSHAD0W: nice
<TheSHAD0W> Okay, it looks like the dist-upgrader bailed out.
<Younder> il well usually when this happens, you have installed a new graphics driver and the compiler hasnt compiled in the modifications to the kernel. The two have to be in sync.
<TheSHAD0W> Now running dpkg...  And it died, "processing was halted because there were too many errors"
<popey_> TheSHAD0W: more than one is too many errors usually :)
<deanc> Hi. I am running the following command sudo chown <myuser> foldername/ but the folder remains owned by root
<deanc> no errors or anything
<il> how can install new graphic driver
<TheSHAD0W> Running apt-get install -f
<il> its works before i logput
<il> out
<popey_> TheSHAD0W: i wouldn't. I would dpkg --configure -a, to make it finish what it was doing
<TheSHAD0W> LOL too late.
<tomreyn> il: what do you mean by "when i login in tty its run a dm"? what does 'dm' stand for? what haopens exactly when you switch to a text terminal (tty) and login?
<popey_> Why ask for help then not take it :(
<Guest48> popey_ i did the 'sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop^' command and then I did sudo apt update && sudo apt upgradeand it installed a bunch of additional samba stuff.
<TheSHAD0W> Okay, well, dpkg is now reporting everything completed...
<Guest48> or rather, it upgraded a bunch of samba stuff
<tachikomas> Did you read before upgrading anything ?
<TheSHAD0W> Okay, so dpkg is reporting nothing left to do, dpkg --configure -a returns with no comment.  aot-get upgrade reports a crapload of upgrades which I'm hesitant to do right now.  Shall I try a reboot?
<tachikomas> TheSHAD0W: What are you trying to do ?
<TheSHAD0W> apt-get upgrade *
<tachikomas> why ?
<TheSHAD0W> tachikomas: Had a distribution upgrade that went awry.
<pragmaticenigma> TheSHAD0W: You have a back up ... right?
<TheSHAD0W> LOL
<TheSHAD0W> You have a point.
<tachikomas> mhh, so what is the problem now ?
<tachikomas> you dist upgrade, it didnt work
<TheSHAD0W> No idea if the system is in a bootable state.
<tachikomas> well
<tachikomas> do you have stuff in /boot ?
<tachikomas> initrd kernel etc ...?
<popey_> TheSHAD0W:  if you can apt upgrade, and apt dist-upgrade, it should be fine.
<cfhowlett> full-upgrade is the current command
<cfhowlett> ?
<popey_> TheSHAD0W: i would absolutely not reboot until you have done the dist-upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> popey_: They're beyond that right now
<popey_> not really pragmaticenigma
<popey_> I've debuged my way out of many an upgrade :D
<tachikomas> and ?
<tachikomas> your system is still running ? :D
<Guest48> So now when I run 'gnome-control-center online-accounts' I get an error message: (gnome-control-center:24253): online-accounts-cc-panel-WARNING **: 17:28:27.690: Error getting a GoaClient: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.OnlineAccounts: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process org.gnome.OnlineAccounts exited
<TheSHAD0W> popey_: do-release-upgrade reports no upgrade available.  Shall I do an apt-get upgrade?
<Guest48> with status 1 (g-dbus-error-quark, 25)
<popey_> TheSHAD0W: apt-get dist-upgrade
<tachikomas> TheSHAD0W: you can apt update and then apt dist-upgrade
<tachikomas> or update => upgrade and then dist => upgrade
<TheSHAD0W> dist-upgrade reports a lot of packages to upgrade.  Shall I do it?
<popey_> yes
<popey_> it's the half finished release upgrade you're doing
<TheSHAD0W> In process.
<tachikomas> do a upgrade BEFORE
<popey_> you dont need to upgrade before dist-upgrade.
<Younder> popey_, I usually reinstall before a major upgrade. Though you can ge a update to work for a while it usually breaks down at some point.
<tachikomas> yeah well, if he has any ppa, it might broke.
<popey_> Younder: nope.
<popey_> My laptop has been upgraded from 11.10 all the way through 12.04, 14.04, 16.04 and beyond.
<popey_> Upgrades can almost always be fixed when they go awry
<Younder> popey_, Well I have been using ubuntu since 2006 and have learn t a few lessons
<popey_> Super
<leftyfb> lol
<shangul> Where to download Ubuntu 18.04.2 for i386?
<cfhowlett> shangul, 32bit has been suspended.  use 16.04
<Younder> www.ubuntu.com
<popey_> shangul: we no longer make 32-bit ubuntu desktop iso builds.
<leftyfb> shangul: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<tomreyn> shangul: there are other flavours available which still support i386
<popey_> shangul: any reason you want 32bit in 2019?
<shangul> popey_, a 32 bit computer :)
<leftyfb> shangul: that is a text based installer. You'll need to select the ubuntu-desktop package during the install in order to get the desktop GUI
<popey_> shangul: fair :D
<cfhowlett> xubuntu and lubuntu are available in 32 bit, shangul
<Younder> popey_, Is steam still broken. In that NVIDIA refuses to install i386 drivers?
<shangul> cfhowlett, I know but Ubuntu is not
<leftyfb> cfhowlett: Default Ubuntu 18.04 is as well. As I posted above
<popey_> Younder: steam works fine here.
<leftyfb> shangul: please see the link I gave you
<shangul> leftyfb, I saw
<leftyfb> shangul: it also requires an internet connection during the install
<Younder> popey_, It did out of the box here to until I installed the latest CUDA installation. Then I found out that NVIDIA no longer supports i386 just AMD64 versions of it's library.
<qwebirc65317> hi, how to fix this?: go install -mod=readonly ./contrib/devtools/gosum/ flag provided but not defined: -mod usage: install [-i] [build flags] [packages] Run 'go help install' for details. contrib/devtools/Makefile:67: recipe for target '/home/hector/go/bin/gosum' failed make: *** [/home/hector/go/bin/gosum] Error 2
<shangul> Thank you channel!
<leftyfb> qwebirc65317: you were told earlier. We cannot support WSL and your issue is with your blockchain github project. Contact the maintainer for help.
<Younder> popey_, now steam lives on my 'new' windows machine
<Younder> popey_, whatever works, I have 2 workstations. Others might not be so lucky
<qwebirc65317> leftyfb it's not about WSL its normal linux question
<leftyfb> qwebirc65317: Contact the maintainer of the "cosmos" project on github. We cannot support that here.
<qwebirc65317> leftyfb are you admin here?
<popey_> qwebirc65317: we're all volunteers here
<leftyfb> qwebirc65317: That is irrelevant
<qwebirc65317> leftyfb not irrelevant maybe other members here are nicer and willing to help me
<cfhowlett> nope
<popey_> qwebirc65317: we have guidelines for what's supported here. Random repos are out of scope for support here.
<leftyfb> qwebirc65317: it's not a matter of being "nice" This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Not for WSL or random linux projects on github. Your issue is not supported here.
<cfhowlett> not a matter of "nice" or "willing".  your package is outside the scope of the channel.
<qwebirc65317> leftyfb thanks, have a nice and will be back if have ubuntu questions
<leftyfb> qwebirc65317: not if you're running WSL
<qwebirc65317> leftyfb you explain here how to partition hard drive to install linux?
<leftyfb> qwebirc65317: We will help you install Ubuntu on a computer, sure
<nicomachus> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<qwebirc65317> leftyfb thanks, but seems very complex to partititon hard drive to install linux..
<popey_> qwebirc65317: an alternative is to use it in a Virtual Machine, such as VirtualBox or VMWare
<cfhowlett> virtualbox is a very sane option
<Younder> I have one parton for / one for /var one for /tmp one for /home and one for /usr/local. all settable from gparted, but it is not a beginners setup
<qwebirc65317> popey, hmm but isnt that like WSL?
<leftyfb> qwebirc65317: it can be as simple as a checkbox during the graphical install
<qwebirc65317> leftyfb do you have telegram? hard to talk here in this trollbox
<popey_> qwebirc65317: no, it's "real" ubuntu
<leftyfb> qwebirc65317: I only provide support here
<qwebirc65317> popey so i install virtualbox and then how to install ubuntu there?
<nfakhir> qwebirc65317: "trollbox" ?
<popey_> qwebirc65317: https://askubuntu.com/questions/142549/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-virtualbox
<popey_> the first answer there is comprehensive
<Younder> qwebirc65317, ZEN OS is a option, but has restrictions on graphics drivers. No games..
<nfakhir> quintopia: you can download already installed VirtualBox boxes
<nfakhir> qwebirc65317: ^^
<lotuspsychje> Younder: please dont suggest other Oses in the ubuntu support channel
<Younder> nfakhir, yes, sort of, there is a command line tool called vagrant that installs VirtualBox (and other virts) images
<qwebirc65317> nfakhir where to download already installed vitualbox that are not trojan or sth?
<popey_> qwebirc65317: you're better off clean installing, it doesn't take long, 20 mins or so
<thsnr> qwebirc65317: it is telling you that -mod is not a supported flag
<thsnr> you are trying to use Go 1.12 commands with an older version (probably 1.10 on Ubuntu)
<cfhowlett> thsnr, as his package is out of scope of this channel, please go direct chat with support
<thsnr> ack
<qwebirc65317> thsnr I have newer version of go: hector@LAPTOP-3327CPIC:~$ go version go version go1.10.4 linux/amd64
<qwebirc65317> popey whats the guide with the 20min installing?
<popey_> qwebirc65317: the askubuntu link I posted
<popey_> qwebirc65317: if you install in a VM, then you can get newer versions of golang easily with "snap install go --channel=1.12/stable" (snaps don't work in WSL)
<TheSHAD0W> Okay, well, system is booting, thank you tomreyn, popey, tachikomas, for your help.  :-)
<popey_> TheSHAD0W: happy days!
<Younder> vagrant with VirualBox is less wasteful tan snal
<Younder> snap
<ash_worksi> I'm working on a 16.04 box
<qwebirc65317> popey but before going through that guide i need to download virtualbox and ubuntu in windows right?
<ash_worksi> when I do `PS1=\u` I get "u" for the prompt instead of a username
<popey_> qwebirc65317: ya
<Younder> better still is installing docker
<Younder> but that is just my 2 cents
<ash_worksi> nvm, I needed to quote it
<qwebirc65317> Younder you are referring to me about docker?
<qwebirc65317> popey whats best safe links to download latest virtualbox and ubuntu?
<popey_> qwebirc65317: virtualbox.org for virtualbox, and ubuntu.com/download for ubuntu
<Younder> qwebirc65317, there is to my knowledge no unsafe link yet. www.ubuntu.com
<Younder> qwebirc65317, and then sudo apt install virualbox
<popey_> Younder: you're giving unhelpful advice
<Younder> Because Linux repositories are centralized you don't have to worry about safety to the same degree as you do under Windows.
<compdoc> unless something is broken with the current version of virtualbox, just use whats in ubuntu repositories
<popey_> Younder: they're installing virtualbox on windows, so there is no "apt install" on there.
<Younder> popey_, Then why are they here
<popey_> Younder: currently to get help installing ubuntu. which is reasonable.
<Younder> popey_, whatever ;) sorry
<qwebirc65317> Younder how can i isntalt vitualbox before isntalling ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> qwebirc65317, you are installing virtualbox to windows.
<popey_> qwebirc65317: ignore Younder
<Younder> qwebirc65317, I missed the fact that you had windows, then wanted to intsall virtualbox and in that windows
<Younder> qwebirc65317, I missed the fact that you had windows, then wanted to install virtual-box and in that Ubuntu
<Younder> so yes ignore me
<sudovim> Hi, i noticed that the command 'sudo' now prints *s when i enter my password, is this a new change? how can i disable it?
<dax> sudovim: sudo visudo, look for pwfeedback on a Defaults line, remove it
<sudovim> ah, thanks dax !
<dax> (I'm about to go afk, but hopefully that's a quick fix.)
<sudovim> dax: it worked, thanks a bunch!
<qwebirc65317> popey i downloaded virtualbox, but for ubuntu says this is it ok?: "Ubuntu Desktop ›  Download Ubuntu desktop and replace your current operating system whether it’s Windows or Mac OS, or, run Ubuntu alongside it."
<qwebirc65317> popey i dont want to replace windows but instal ubuntu in virtualbo
<popey_> qwebirc65317: yes, that's correct
<popey_> qwebirc65317: you will end up at https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<popey_> hit the big green button
<Siecje> I'm in two docker images. When I do cat /proc/version I see Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.10 in both. But in one i see jessie in apt update. In the other I see strech debian. How can I tell which distro I am using?
<popey_> Siecje: lsb_release -a
<Siecje> popey_: I don't have it in either.
<popey_> hah, neat!
<popey_> Docker images are made by the developer (or yourself) and they can contain literally anything. how about cat /etc/issue ?
<popey_> Siecje: ^
<Siecje> One appears to be debian. Why does it say ubuntu 16.04
<popey_> Siecje: like I say, people can jam anything in a docker image.
<Siecje> popey_: The image is python:3.6.8
<nfakhir> Siecje: they're most likely not the same image
<Siecje> nfakhir: They are not the same image.
<Siecje> Isn't that an official Python image?
<qwebirc65317> popey ubuntu still downloading, then i will follow the guide you sent me before and will let you know if it works
<thsnr> Siecje: the docker image python:3.6.8 is based on Debian stretch
<thsnr> Siecje: you can check yourself here https://hub.docker.com/_/python (under Shared Tags)
<Siecje> thsnr: Why does it say Ubuntu in /etc/version?
<thsnr> Siecje: either it is not that image or you have modified it yourself: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mzRpS4VZ2k/
<jcotton> how do you get libgmp installed?
<jcotton> ghci needs it but it can't find it, despite having installed all the pre-reqs
<jcotton> oh ic it's libgmp10 in the repos
<qwebirc65317> popey ubuntu is being installed in VM but it asks options: "erase disk and install ubuntu", "encrypto the new ubuntu install.." "use LVM..", which do I choose?
<jcotton> hm
<jcotton> ok install libgmp3-dev worked
<compdoc> erase disk and install ubuntu
<qwebirc65317> anyone can help with this: popey ubuntu is being installed in VM but it asks options: "erase disk and install ubuntu", "encrypto the new ubuntu install.." "use LVM..", which do I choose?, im using this guide: https://askubuntu.com/questions/142549/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-virtualbox
<lordcirth_> qwebirc65317, no need to repeat your question. What about the choice is confusing?
<jcotton> lordcirth_: he was adding some information to it
<jcotton> not just a straight repeat
<lordcirth_> Ah, true
<qwebirc65317> because if it is in Virtualbox why is there option of erasing harddisk? i dont want to erase harddisk just install ubuntu in virtualbox
<jcotton> b/c there's a virtual harddisk
<jcotton> that the MV sees
<lordcirth_> qwebirc65317, it's the virtual hard drive inside the VM.
<qwebirc65317> are you sure? if true harddisk is erased it will be catasthrophe
<lordcirth_> qwebirc65317, yes. That's how VM's work.
<jcotton> it can't see the actual disk
<OerHeks> qwebirc65317, as you can reinstall that vm, that option is valid
<lordcirth_> qwebirc65317, VM's emulate hardware. The "hard drive" is actually a file on your real hard drive.
<qwebirc65317> ok
<qwebirc65317> so i choose the erase hardisk option then?
<jcotton> yes
<qwebirc65317> lordcirth i opened the VM again and that option was not there anymore so i guess was install, next step is: "After a successful installation we have to remove our installation .iso image from the virtual optical drive before we reboot. This can be done from the "Devices" menu or by removing the .iso from the VM settings:"
<qwebirc65317> I click "eject disk .."?
<lordcirth_> qwebirc65317, yes
<qwebirc65317> lordcirth says not possible to eject and ask to clik force eject?
<lordcirth_> qwebirc65317, if it booted properly after the install that shouldn't happen
<lordcirth_> qwebirc65317, shut it down, then remove it, then boot
<qwebirc65317> by shut it down you mean force eject?
<lordcirth_> qwebirc65317, no, shut down the VM
<qwebirc65317> lordcirth ok, then by remove what do you mean?
<lordcirth_> qwebirc65317, removing the ISO from the VM.
<qwebirc65317> lordcirth ok and then?
<lordcirth_> qwebirc65317, and then start the VM again, like I said.
<uxfi> Anyone here from the US?
<lordcirth_> !chat | uxfi
<ubottu> uxfi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uxfi> sorry
<jcotton> what's the default umask supposed to be?
<jcotton> mine is 000 for some reason
<lordcirth_> jcotton, mine (default bionic) is 0002
<qwebirc65317> lordcirth maybe error is for this: "A 64-bit guest needs the CPU virtualization technology (VT-x AMD/V) to be enabled in BIOS." If I install 32 xhats the difference?
<jcotton> thanks lordcirth_
<lordcirth_> qwebirc65317, yes, you need virt support for 64bit. 32bit could work, but you'd need a 32bit ISO.
<jcotton> virt support also makes everything faster
<qwebirc65317> lordcirth, god how to enable the 64bit support?
<lordcirth_> qwebirc65317, it's in your BIOS settings
<qwebirc65317> how to open BIOS settings? sorry im a total noob
<lordcirth_> qwebirc65317, you reboot, and press  the key it says, to get BIOS settings.
<qwebirc65317> lordcirth reboot windows? what key to press?
<lordcirth_> qwebirc65317, as the computer boots, it will usually show "press Del for BIOS" or something like that
<qwebirc65317> lordtcirth boot is not restart right? how to restart with boot?
<OerHeks> unmount the iso in virtualbox, and done
<OerHeks> yay, intel-micro code update
<Niwla23> I have a problem
<lordcirth_> !ask | Niwla23
<ubottu> Niwla23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Niwla23> I installed the ircd-hybrid server. Now i wanted to reinstall it and removed it via apt-get. And i deleted the folder in etc. Now i reinstalled, and the folder havent been recreated. How to do that it recreates everyting?
<dserodio_> I'm running Ubuntu 18.04.2 on a Dell Inspiron 5378 laptop with an external monitor. Today I updated all packages, and when I returned from lunch, the lock screen wouldn't unlock correctly (a frequent problem). I rebooted, and now it won't recognize the external monitor anymore. I tried a colleague's monitor and he tried mine: the problem is definitely in my notebook. My first thought it to try to rollback the updates, how can I find out which
<dserodio_> packages were updated? Any other ideas?
<lordcirth_> Niwla23, you could try using 'apt purge' instead of remove, then installing
<lordcirth_> dserodio_, you can see what packages changed in /var/log/apt/
<dserodio_> thanks lordcirth_
<Niwla23> So how to just uninstall a package so you can install it like it was never installed?
<lordcirth_> Niwla23, that's what 'apt purge' does. 'apt remove' keeps config files
<rbo> Does anyone have experience installing nvidia drivers with Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 on ubuntu 19.04, it appears the drivers are installed and the nvidia profile was selected, however it doesn't appear that it is activated at all.
<rbo> Everytime I attempt to use nvidia-settings I just get the message ERROR: NVIDIA driver is not loaded
<rbo> Same thing trying to use cuda, it just says that there is "No Cuda capable device detected"
<rbo> is this something that I would have to enable in the kernel?
<Bashing-om> rbo: "doesn't appear that it is activated: -> wgar shows ' sudo lshw -C dosplay ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<Bashing-om> what*
<Bashing-om> rbo: sudo lshw -C display ** sheesh .
<rbo> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/kcxmNRvr
<rbo> It detects the device, and I have gone through several iterations of installing the NVIDIA drivers, (the official method says unable to launch nvidia-drm) and the ppa methods install the appropriate NVIDIA drivers but I get the error that "unable to communicate with NVIDIA driver" / driver not loaded.
<Bashing-om> rbo: UnGood "*-display UNCLAIMED >> configuration: latency=0" - nope, NO driver is loaded :(
<rbo> ah, what am I missing from all of this. I am not entirely sure?
<Bashing-om> rbo: What says the manager ? ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' .
<rbo> https://pastebin.com/hAZtW4ww
<rbo> oh... it says nvidia is blacklisted o-O
<rbo> that is dumb.
<Bashing-om> rbo: Yeah - "Is nvidia blacklisted? yes" .. and I do not have access to a 19.04 install to verify where that might take place :(
<rbo> Bashing-om: it's in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<DXH30> so what we got here
<DXH30> is nvidia considered non-free drivers ?
<rbo> DXH30: you mean "proprietary" ?
<DXH30> yea
<DXH30> isn't ?
<rbo> DXH30: there are certain drivers from nvidia that are considered proprietary and some are open source. but yes, originally NVIDIA wasn't supported due to it's proprietary nature.
<Bashing-om> rbo: Naybe ,, a lot has changed wuth sytemd and later releases. might check also /lib/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf . Still looking for where else :)
<plouj> what happened to this disco package: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-5.0.0-7-generic_5.0.0-7.8_i386.deb ?
<rbo> Bashing-om: thanks! yeah for some reason it is blacklisted inside of there! Seems like something a lazy dev would do ?
<DXH30> I still don't know why is there any blacklisted driver, someone care to tell me whats wrong with proprietary driver ?
<rbo> I think it was originally to prevent drivers from clashing incorrectly and then causing a system to kernel panic? I am not entirely sure.
<rbo> brb.
<calcul0n> yes, blacklist is just a config so the kernel does not load it
<calcul0n> nvidia is know to cause conflicts with nouveau, its free alternative
<DXH30> btw, if I've installed binary kernel header, where can I configure it with make setup. I got some issue on wireless Network driver which prevent me from enabling it after it got disabled randomly.
<genii> plouj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1821413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1821413 in linux (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-5.0.0-7-generic 5.0.0-7.8 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<genii> plouj: "abandoned"
<DXH30> or maybe it is my hardware problem
<calcul0n> DXH30, it's maybe just turned off, you can check that with rfkill
<DXH30> yeah I've get permission Denied with rfkill, and it couldn't up somehow until I get my laptop reboot.
<DXH30> I think it is my hardware problem, bcos it happen on any other distros I try
<plouj> genii: interesting, thanks
<genii> plouj: You're welcome
<rbo> ok Bashing-om
<rbo> Removing it from the blacklist-nvidia.conf fixed it.
<rbo> :eyeroll:
<rbo> Really, I just commented everything out.
<Bashing-om> rbo: Glad was just that :) You do good work :P
<rbo> Thanks, I will document my findings.
<ChunkzZ> anyone around? I need help setting up a "socks5" proxy to route all my traffic through on ubuntu cli.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: https://www.serverlab.ca/tutorials/linux/administration-linux/how-to-configure-proxy-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<ChunkzZ> NOT what I'm looking for leftyfb
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: how so?
<ChunkzZ> I need a socks5 proxy for ALL traffic.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: yeah? Follow the link I posted
<ChunkzZ> I did and it doesn't work
<ChunkzZ> export HTTP_PROXY=user:pass@my.proxy.server:8080 < I need something that can add a socks5 proxy with port(s).
<ChunkzZ> anyone else?
<Ben64> can you explain what you mean
<beznicku_android> what
<ChunkzZ> Ben64,  me?
<beznicku_android> yep
<Ben64> indeed
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/TransparentProxy-6.html
<ChunkzZ> I have a vpn provider that offers http and http(s) proxies.. I want all my traffic to go through the socks5 proxy. what leftyfb linked me to is just apt and I can't configure a port to connect to.
<teward> ChunkzZ: you configure that in the proxy string...
<ChunkzZ> ?
<teward> https://user:password@proxy:PORTNUMBER/
<ChunkzZ> lmao
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/TransparentProxy-6.html
<teward> ^ general 'functional' behavior for a general proxy, same applies for SOCKS proxies you just need to append port numbs to the strings.
<Ben64> uh the link leftyfb says how to do it, with ports, and it's not just apt
<teward> alternatively, DNAT as was suggested
<teward> and that's global
<ChunkzZ> I'm lost
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: follow the last link I gave you.
<ChunkzZ> I am
<ChunkzZ> doesn't work left
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb,
<ChunkzZ> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<ChunkzZ> Bad argument `nl.torguardvpnaccess.com'
<teward> well yeah you can't do that in DNAT/SNAT
<teward> you need the IP(s) themselves.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: you need an ip, not host
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: 88.202.177.199
<teward> funny I get 88.202.177.184 for that lookup
<teward> and other ones
<leftyfb> teward: it's regional I think
<ChunkzZ> Bad argument `88.202.177.199'
<leftyfb> teward: I get different ip's from different hosts
 * leftyfb sigh
<ChunkzZ> from: root@odroidxu4:/etc/openvpn# iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -s ! 88.202.177.199 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 88.202.177.199:1090
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: may I ask why you're doing this? Why do you need a web proxy for all your traffic? It's not what it's meant for really
<leftyfb> odroid?
<ChunkzZ> because I can't use a vpn because my isp throttles it.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: it's not supported here, but maybe look into https://www.wireguard.com
<zubuntu> hi
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: wireguard is a different protocol than openvpn or ipsec. I'm guessing your ISP hasn't fingerprinted the traffic to throttle yet
<zubuntu> how to enable firewall in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> zubuntu: are you behind a NAT(router)?
<zubuntu> i am using normal adsl connection
<zubuntu> i mean something like windows firewall
<tona> hello eveyone
<tona> how could I know if my repositories are connected
<tona> how could list my repositories
<zubuntu> tona: i wish i knew..
<leftyfb> zubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW  though, if you are behind a router, you don't really need it
<leftyfb> tona: open up the "software and updates" program
<tona> but how could I do it using the console
<bb36e> tona `apt update` will try to fetch from each repo
<leftyfb> tona: grep -v -- "#" /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<zubuntu> leftyfb: i have a modem but not sure if it protects good enough
<tona> is there another way to list only the repositireoes on the console
<leftyfb> zubuntu: on your pc, in a terminal, run: ip addr   # does it show an ip starting with 24.113? Or something like 192.168?
<zubuntu> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000
<leftyfb> zubuntu: please do not paste the entire thing here
<zubuntu> inet 192.168...
<tona> using yum repo info give me ,  one response everything is connected  is there one similiar command for ubuntu
<leftyfb> ok, that is a private ip. You are protected behind a NAT'd router. There is no routing to your machine from the internet
<zubuntu> oh good then
<zubuntu> thx leftyfb
<leftyfb> tona: apt-cache policy | grep http | awk '{print $2 $3}' | sort -u
<tona> ok leftyfb it give me many http , but I tried to use curl url and told me server not found but it is retrieving packages , then something I am missing :) ?
<OerHeks> using yum repo info ???
<leftyfb> tona: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<leftyfb> OerHeks: he was giving a comparison
<zubuntu> is there any cleanup app like windows disk cleanup?
<tona> I am trying to check the connnectivity from each repositores in order to verify everythign is working
<leftyfb> zubuntu: none that are suggested
<leftyfb> tona: sudo apt update # this will verify everything is working
<OerHeks> zubuntu, bleachbit is a heavy tool, use with caution https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/download-bleachbit-2-0
<tona> ok and how could I check or compare the response of this output command
<zubuntu> OerHeks: i used that once and erased many things necessary. i am afraid to use it
<zubuntu> so is there any way to clean unnecessary things recommended?
<OerHeks> zubuntu, that is why we warn against it, without knowledge it is a dangerous tool indeed
<lordcirth_> zubuntu, what do you want to do? Free up space?
<leftyfb> tona: sudo apt -q update ; status=$? ; if [ "$status" = "0" ] ; then echo "Everything is fine!" ; else  echo "Something isn't working correctly" ; fi
<linuxgecko> is there a way from console, that i can force a display shift from extend to mirror?
<leftyfb> linuxgecko: randr
<zubuntu> lordcirth_: not only freeup just want to remove if there are unnecessary things behind
<lordcirth_> zubuntu,
<lordcirth_> zubuntu, ncdu can help
<zubuntu> i mean if there is a way to do it on terminal it is ok even
<zubuntu> no need program or not recommended app
<zubuntu> or a way to fix/delete broken things
<linuxgecko> leftyfb: tyvm! i'll check and confirm that did as needed.
<leftyfb> zubuntu: what is broken?
<TEOSEOOOO> hola
<LUCITA> hola
<OerHeks> zubuntu, you can search manually in your homefolder, for data/cache to delete..
<leftyfb> !es | TEOSEOOOO
<ubottu> TEOSEOOOO: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OerHeks> TEOSEOOOO, please not again..
<TEOSEOOOO> FUCK YOU
<leftyfb> !op | TEOSEOOOO
<ubottu> TEOSEOOOO: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<LUCITA> fak
<LUCITA> ptooooooooooooooooo
<leftyfb> genii: missed one
<zubuntu> ok i will check and make research for it
<genii> !es| LUCITA
<ubottu> LUCITA: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<LUCITA> rsoblríkr
<leftyfb> genii: they are the same troll
<tona> thanks so much leftyfb
<genii> leftyfb: Probably just probing to see if mods are around
<jcotton> he should use modprobe for that
<jcotton> *badum* *tsh*
<blackflow> badum-tss!
 * genii crawls back to work
<genii> !uy
<genii> Ah, no Uruguay specific channel
<ChunkzZ> teward, you know much about danted?
<ChunkzZ> I'm trying it on ubuntu 18 before I do my server.
<oddcoder> is this the right place to ask about upstart ?
<ChunkzZ> or anyone else?????
<oddcoder> I wanted to upstart a service whose conf is not in init dir
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: that will not help your issue with routing all traffic on your client through a proxy
<leftyfb> oddcoder: what version of ubuntu?
<jbase> hello
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, danted is a proxy server, no?
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: correct
<ChunkzZ> so then IT should be fine./
<lordcirth_> oddcoder, what Ubuntu version? Isn't upstart 14.04 and earlier?
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: that will not help your issue with routing all traffic on your client through a proxy server. Regardless of which server you run
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, then what will?
<oddcoder> lordcirth_: it is not that I am using old ubuntu
<leftyfb> lordcirth_: did you look at wireguard?
<leftyfb> oddcoder: what version of ubuntu?
<oddcoder> I installed upstart because that is what the project was using
<lordcirth_> oddcoder, don't change your init system just for one program. Adapt what the project does to systemd.
<oddcoder> I guess it is 16.04
<jbase> Somehow I ended up with a box with a different network adapter than that used during installation. So, I have no connectivity. Current network adapter is Atheros E220x killer gigabit adapter (1969:e091). Kernel is 4.4.0.146-generic. I need to enable (or download) the ALX network driver module. How can I do it ?
<jbase> please :)
<leftyfb> oddcoder: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<oddcoder> well
<oddcoder> ok
<oddcoder> just a moment when I vpn into the network
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: did you look at wireguard?
<oddcoder> i will lose connecton here
<oddcoder> I wanted to avoid that xD
<ChunkzZ> yes
<ChunkzZ> my vpn provider doesn't use it
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: If you require the proxy services provided by your VPN provider, what you do think running your own proxy server is going to give you?
<jbase> Please help: is it possible to extract a certain driver from an Ubuntu distro, to install it on a target machine? I am missing the alx networking driver module
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: https://greycoder.com/a-list-of-wireguard-supporting-vpns-in-2019/
<ChunkzZ> what the hell you on about? who said I wanted to host my own vpn????????????????
<elm_> do Ubuntu smartphones still exist?
<leftyfb> elm_: no
<oddcoder> bzck
<oddcoder> leftyfb: confirmed Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: danted is a proxy server
<oddcoder> so you suggest moving that app to systemd
<oddcoder> ?
<oddcoder> is there manuals for the porting or somethign ?
<leftyfb> oddcoder: as suggested, why not create a systemd unit calling the same binary as the upstart script?
<lordcirth_> oddcoder, it shouldn't be complicated. it's just starting and stopping a program.
<oddcoder> I never used upstart or systemd before
<oddcoder> xd
<oddcoder> let me see
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers#Example_Systemd_service
<elm_> leftyfb: can I hack an existing Android smartphone to run with ubuntu?
<jbase> ok, i don't mind partaking in your conversation
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: they do provide a client, but I think it would only work with the dante server. I also do not think it's going to provide you anything more than what you have now. Also, there's dante no client provided by ubuntu.
<leftyfb> elm_: It's not supported here
<OerHeks> jbase, installing an ubuntu driver on what exactly?
<lordcirth_> jbase, are you sure you don't have the driver? 4.4 should have nearly every gigabit driver
<elm_> leftyfb: is that software still developed or not? what does that mean: not supported here?
<leftyfb> elm_: it is not developer anymore, nor supported here. As in, it's offtopic here.
<jbase> lordcirth, problem is this installation was done on a different box with a Realtek network adapter. I had to move it to another mobo.
<dax> elm_: try /join #ubports
<jbase> So the driver is missing. If I try a fresh install, network card is immediately detected and working
<leftyfb> jbase: why do you say the driver is missing? Are you sure the NIC name didn't just change and you need to update your netplan settings?
<jbase> I need to force the system to update network drivers according to current setup
<jbase> leftyfb: lspci does not show "kernel module in use"
<jbase> dmesg | grep eth
<jbase> yeilds nothing
<leftyfb> jbase: ls /sys/class/net/
<jbase> lo
<jbase> I have net.ifnames=0 in kernel to stop eth renaming, my network card is always eth0
<jbase> in grub
<jbase> *when it's present :)
<apb1963> 16.04 My root was 10GB (sdb1) and the system warned me I was low on space - 100MB left.  So I decided to resize it larger.  My /usr/local was mounted on another partition, also 10GB (sdb2 I think), I had another partition with 30 GB, unallocated.  And additional space/partitions carved up in various ways probably not relevant.  I backed up /usr/local and then deleted partition 2 on someone's advice.  After, I could no longer boot.
<apb1963>  I'm typing from a live disk.  The partition table appears to have merged all of the contiguous unallocated space into one partition (i.e. 10GB + 30GB=40GB).  On someone else's advice I attempted to restore the partitions to how they were originally.  This result follows.  You'll notice on the first entry I typed in the wrong info due to sleep deprivation but finally accepted the default.  The next entry it wouldn't let me enter
<apb1963> and I finally went with the default as others recommended.  I ended up with this: https://snag.gy/pcVRd2.jpg   Now I've been told to reorder my partition labels... and I decided to come here instead to talk to people that know partitions and the tools inside & out.
<lordcirth_> apb1963, is this a virtual machine?
<apb1963> lordcirth_: no
<lordcirth_> apb1963, why only 40GiB then?
<apb1963> apb1963: because of math
<apb1963> lordcirth_: because of math
<apb1963> gotta stop typing to myself
<lordcirth_> Anyway, with that little space you can't really afford to divide things up too much. It's probably simplest to reinstall and use only /.
<apb1963> next!
<lordcirth_> 18.04 will use a swap file, so that's flexible
<apb1963> someone that bothers to read what I wrote please
<lordcirth_> apb1963, I did read it. Why can't you reinstall?
<jbase> leftyfb, is it possible to find a module by pci id and do insmod on it
<jbase> ?
<jbase> or is there some driver repository for ubuntu? the kernel DOES have this driver, but it's not installed during installation
<jbase> I install using dpkg -i linux-image*.deb linux-headers*.deb
<leftyfb> apb1963: I read what you wrote. Lose the attitude and reinstall and restore from backup
<is_null> apb1963: there is no such thing of "merging all of the contiguous unallocated space", there's j"just more contiguous space when you remove a partition from the table"
<is_null> *next to contigous space
<is_null> apb1963: contigous spaces does not deserve an entry in the partition table that stores the list of partitions including start end sectors
<apb1963> When you take two partitions and end up with one partition that includes both, I call that merging.
<apb1963> I had 1 10GB partition and one 30GB partition.  I now have 1 40GB partition.  That, is a merger.
<is_null> apb1963: also post your fstab
<is_null> lordcirth_: you don't reinstall linux
<is_null> *need to
<leftyfb> apb1963: you mean you deleted the 30G partition and expanded that 10g. That is a deletion and expansion. Merging would not require deletion and restoration of data
<kgrandly> Hello everyone! I get the following error https://pastebin.com/bCW9FhKx while installing thelounge.deb on my virtual machine. I've already tried this suggestion https://askubuntu.com/questions/954862/couldnt-be-accessed-by-user-apt-pkgacquirerun-13-permission-denied but this error appears: No such file or directory
<apb1963> is_null:
<apb1963> # cat /etc/fstab
<apb1963> aufs / aufs rw 0 0
<apb1963> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<is_null> please use a paste site
<apb1963> leftyfb: no, I didn't.
<leftyfb> kgrandly: we cannot support that .deb package outside of the ubuntu repos. You can install the snap of it though. sudo snap install theloungeirc
<TJ-> apb1963: you didn't return yesterday; did I/we break the system on reboot?
<apb1963> TJ-: yes
<is_null> apb1963: the /etc/fstab from the root partition of the system you're sacrifying chicken to resurrect
<apb1963> TJ-: couldn't boot
<TJ-> apb1963: arghhh! I waited ... and waited and worried
<apb1963> TJ-: thank you
<TJ-> apb1963: are you still recovering it now?
<apb1963> TJ-: needed to bring up another machine in order to burn a cd
<apb1963> TJ-: so that I could live boot
<apb1963> TJ-: yes
 * TJ- goes to sit on the naughty step
<apb1963> lol
<apb1963> TJ-: I'm live booted now with kubuntu 16.04
<TJ-> apb1963: and you're fixing the 18.04 install?
<apb1963> TJ-: no.  ubuntu 16.04
<TJ-> apb1963: oh; thought it was 18.04 we were working on yesterday
<apb1963> hmm
<il> hi guys how can create my channel in irc in ubuntu 18 lts
<jcotton> 18 what?
<apb1963> does that naughty step include any spanking stations?
<jcotton> 18.04? 18.10?
<leftyfb> il: go to #freenode for help with IRC
<TJ-> apb1963: I'm looking at your imgpaste of gparted; is 16.04 in sdb1 and 17.04 in sdb3 then?
<apb1963> TJ-: there is no 17 ... only 16 & 18 which I wasn't actually using.
<TJ-> apb1963: sorry, that was a typo... 18.04 in sdb3 ?
<TJ-> apb1963: I'm looking at: https://www.imgpaste.net/image/bxdjU
<apb1963> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> apb1963: so what is the state of play now? what are you fixing?
<apb1963> TJ-: and thank you for that... I didn't save all my pastes
<apb1963> TJ-: hang on for snapshot
<TJ-> apb1963: are you (still) dealing with partition issues, or is that solved now?
<apb1963> TJ-: this is where I am currently  https://snag.gy/pcVRd2.jpg
<apb1963> TJ-: not solved
<apb1963> TJ-: let me bring you up to speed with the whole story...  you're the first "someone".
<apb1963> TJ-: 16.04 My root was 10GB (sdb1) and the system warned me I was low on space - 100MB left.  So I decided to resize it larger.  My /usr/local was mounted on another partition, also 10GB (sdb2 I think), I had another partition with 30 GB, unallocated.  And additional space/partitions carved up in various ways probably not relevant.  I backed up /usr/local and then deleted partition 2 on someone's advice.  After, I could no longer
<apb1963> boot.  I'm typing from a live disk.  The partition table appears to have merged all of the contiguous unallocated space into one partition (i.e. 10GB + 30GB=40GB).  On someone else's advice I attempted to restore the partitions to how they were originally.  This result follows.  You'll notice on the first entry I typed in the wrong info due to sleep deprivation but finally accepted the default.  The next entry it wouldn't let me
<apb1963> enter and I finally went with the default as others recommended.  I ended up with this: https://snag.gy/pcVRd2.jpg   Now I've been told to reorder my partition labels... and I decided to come here instead to talk to people that know partitions and the tools inside & out.
<holi-il> hi il
<TJ-> apb1963: I'm still waiting for snag.gy to load! You do pick 'em  :D
<apb1963> TJ-: lol it's the overseas connection I'm sure.  run a traceroute to it
<TJ-> apb1963: OK, well let's dispense with the myths first. In GPT the partition labels can be in any order so you do not need to re-order them
<TJ-> apb1963: I have, its about 20 hops. pings completely fail.
<holi-il> how can create my channel in irc
<leftyfb> holi-il: go to #freenode for help with IRC
<apb1963> TJ-: comes right up for me
<apb1963> TJ-: whereas imgur...  that takes forever... so long I had to give up.
<apb1963> TJ-: yeah... thanks for that about the reorder
<TJ-> apb1963: someon broke the Internet :)
<TJ-> apb1963: OK, so right now the problem is what? that 16.04 in sdb1 fails to boot?
<apb1963> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> apb1963: how is it failing? Does GRUB start? Does GRUB load Linux? Does the kernel start but userspace fail?
<apb1963> TJ-: would a look at dmesg help?  https://termbin.com/mohq
<TJ-> apb1963: indeed. is that from the 16.04 that fails?
<apb1963> TJ-: yeah it just hit me... it's from kubuntu so ... nvm
<TJ-> apb1963: ahhh no, that's the liveISO casper boot
<apb1963> he's such a friendly little ghost
<TJ-> apb1963: you've got pastebin ability so let's collect some data, mmmmm
<apb1963> hmmm.... mount the partition and snarf the logs?
<TJ-> apb1963: nope, not yet
<TJ-> apb1963: I want to know the current state of the partition table and other stuff. I'm formulating a command to collect what is needed
<apb1963> 'k
<TJ-> apb1963: " cat <( cat /proc/partitions; lsblk -f ; mount ; ) | nc termbin.com 9999 "
<apb1963> TJ-: https://termbin.com/velp
<TJ-> apb1963: so you've currently for the 16.04 root-fs mounted at /mnt/ ?
<apb1963> TJ-: I forgot I did that last night
<[itchyjunk]> Hello, a tutorial says `pip3 install numpy`. but ubuntu says i should install `python3-pip`. is `pip3` the same as `python3-pip` ?
<apb1963> TJ-: but yes
<TJ-> apb1963: let's grab the partition table: " sudo parted /dev/sdb unit s print | nc termbin.com 9999 "
<tomreyn> [itchyjunk]: package "python3-pip" provides, ampongst other, the pip3 command.
<[itchyjunk]> oh, i see. thanks
<apb1963> TJ-: https://termbin.com/2y2w
<tomreyn> [itchyjunk]: which files are available from a package can be seen at https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3-pip -> click on your ubuntu release codename -> click on "list of files"
<tomreyn> [itchyjunk]: the "numpy" library can also be installed as a package: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&exact=1&keywords=python3-numpy&searchon=names
<[itchyjunk]> yeah i saw i could get it as `apt install` but i was told `pip install` from a virtual environment is the best way to do it. now just to figure out the virtualenvironment
<TJ-> apb1963: OK, let's see if we can review the last boot log from the broken install: "journalctl -D /mnt/var/log/journal -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999 "
<apb1963> TJ-:
<apb1963> root@kubuntu:~# journalctl -D /mnt/var/log/journal -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<apb1963> Using --boot or --list-boots with --file, --directory or --merge is not supported.
<TJ-> apb1963: what version of kubuntu live are you using? That should work on 18.04
<apb1963> 16
<TJ-> apb1963: Arghhh!
<apb1963> TJ-: could have sworn I mentioned it... sorry
<TJ-> apb1963: you did, but I thought we were talking about the broken install :)
<TJ-> apb1963: lets try an alternative: "tail -n 1000 /mnt/var/log/kern.log | nc termbin.com 9999 "
<apb1963> TJ-: that's more my speed.  :D  https://termbin.com/iwt7
<TJ-> apb1963: nothing helpful there, it is all just network DHCP
<TJ-> apb1963: lets go back to you describing where it gets to. 1. Does GRUB start? 2. Does GRUB load the kernel? 3. Does the kernel start to boot?
<apb1963> TJ-: just to be clear....  the broken install is ubuntu 16.04.  I'm running a kubuntu 16.04 live disk.  The 18.04 ubuntu that sits there is in an unremembered state - i.e. I don't remember, but I do know I wasn't ready to upgrade, that was a bit of a test.
<apb1963> TJ-: I'll have to reboot to be 100%, but I believe grub starts... I don't think the kernel loads but again... I was half asleep at the time.  Shall I reboot?  I was trying not to since I'd lose all my pastes but I think you have the relevant ones.
<TJ-> apb1963: we could experiment by using QEMU virtual machine to boot the broken install, that way you can see where it gets to and repeatedly test it without physically rebooting the PC
<apb1963> TJ-: sounds good.  I've never used it though.
<TJ-> apb1963: give me a moment to figure out the command you need here
<apb1963> TJ-: this seems reasonable: https://www.how2shout.com/how-to/qemu-ubuntu-tutorial.html
<ChunkzZ> anyone know how to use openconect with tcp/udp? I can connect with "iphere:22" but idk if it's using tcp/udp. I need udp.
<TJ-> apb1963: yes, but doesn't cover what I want to do, so looking at my notes. We want to add a serial console and capture it to a log file
<TJ-> apb1963: as well as the other options we'd need "-serial tcp:127.0.0.1:9999 -monitor stdio" and have a separate process doing "nc -l -p 9999 | tee boot.log" - and on the kernel command-line we'd have to add "debug console=tty0 console=ttyS0,115200n8"
<apb1963> TJ-: kewl  give me a minute to put that together
<AdmiralAsshat> Hello! Can anyone enlighten me as to what Ubuntu is doing on the backend to let you execute a java binary natively on the command-line without invoking the java interpreter?
<TJ-> AdmiralAsshat: binfmt
<ryuo> AdmiralAsshat: it still is using the java interpreter. it's just like an automatic shebang line.
<ryuo> AdmiralAsshat: using binfmt, a feature that identifies file types by some magic byte sequence and can execute the correct program to run it.
<AdmiralAsshat> TJ-, so if I wanted to dupe the behavior on another Linux OS that doesn't have it, what would you recommend? An alias/script like so?  `java -jar myJar.jar $@` ?
<ryuo> AdmiralAsshat: if you need a command to be portable, write the full one out. don't rely on kernel behavior to be present. it's a configuration option.
<apb1963> is anyone else following my conversation with TJ and wants to see the rest?  If so... message me, we're going to a private channel so as not to disturb others here anymore.
<TJ-> AdmiralAsshat: it uses the kernel's binfmt_misc support, look that up
<AdmiralAsshat> I unfortunately have to maintain compatibility with a python script that expects /usr/bin/foo to be able to execute directly, as if it were on Ubuntu. So if I need it to work on Fedora, I'm expecting that I need /usr/bin/foo to be a symbolic link to /usr/bin/foo.sh that would then call java and all the param options, yeah?
<ChunkzZ> anyone know how to use openconect with tcp/udp? I can connect with "iphere:22" but idk if it's using tcp/udp. I need udp.
<ryuo> AdmiralAsshat: why a symlink? you can use a shebang script. those are usually enabled on Linux.
<ryuo> largely guaranteed outside of embedded Linux which might disable it for some reason.
<TJ-> !info binfmt-support | AdmiralAsshat
<ubottu> AdmiralAsshat: binfmt-support (source: binfmt-support): Support for extra binary formats. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.8-2 (bionic), package size 52 kB, installed size 207 kB
<AdmiralAsshat> ryuo, yeah, it could be a script. Do you think the one-liner above will pass muster?
<AdmiralAsshat> If a script will work for Fedora users, I'd probably prefer to do that rather than add another dependency.
<ryuo> AdmiralAsshat: probably. be sure to use exec with it or you'll have a shell hanging around for no good reason.
<ryuo> apb1963: sure?
<AdmiralAsshat> ryuo, TJ-, thanks for your help. I'll probably just go the script route.
<ryuo> AdmiralAsshat: most portable option. binfmt is a convenience.
<ryuo> AdmiralAsshat: for it to work, each system would have to be configured to do the same.
<ryuo> but shebang scripts are almost always available and require no system configuration.
<AdmiralAsshat> Thanks!
<adamcunnington> Where are the launcher icon's sourced from?
<jiqiren> i'm having trouble getting non-builtin apt source working with unattended upgrade, any pointers?
<jiqiren> basically not able to figure out the right mix of stuff to put in Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins for https://dl.yarnpkg.com/debian
<jbase> So... Im back
<jbase> the problem I am getting is network driver lost when installing another kernel
<jbase> Is there a way to force installation of a specific driver when installing a kernel?
<tomreyn> jbase: usually, network interface drivers come with the kernel. there are exceptions. which hardware (NIC), ubuntu version and kernel version is this about?
<jbase> the driver I need DOES come with the kernel, I cant make my machine install it
<jbase> it's networking drivers. They are normally installed on fresh install.
<jbase> But I moved the harddisk from another machine which had a different network adapter.
<jbase> So i have no connectivity on new machine
<jbase> If I install fresh from usb stick, it's working. If i install with dpkg -i linux-image-nn.deb, its not getting installed!
<tomreyn> if this NIC driver is supported by linux, then it should work out of the box, even if you moved disks around.
<jbase> yes, I moved the disks, but the machine where it was installed, did NOT have this network adapter.
<tomreyn> if you need a separate module, which needs to be built for the very kernel version you have, then that will need to be built.
<jbase> so it's not activated in this install. How can I activate it? module name I need is "alx"
<jbase> it's atheros network adapter.
<tomreyn> alx is the Qualcomm Atheros AR816x/AR817x PCI-E Ethernet Network Driver
<jeremy31> jbase, alx has been part of the kernel for years
<tomreyn> right
<jbase> jeremy31, yes it is! but its absent if you move the disk from the machine that didn't have that adapter during installation!
<tomreyn> and on linux you don't need to install new drivers when you moved the mouse pointer
<jbase> I've previously had exactly the same problem with rtl8168 card, but I found a separate install script for it.
<jeremy31> jbase, it should work as nothing is really saved, hardware is scanned during boot
<jbase> anyway, I have no idea why it's not installed automatically, can you help me out? :)
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, you around?
<tomreyn> check your logs, reconsider answering the questions i asked above.
<jbase> If I do a fresh install from usbstick, it's working!
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: ?
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, my isp does support wireguard. I've just set it up but still seeing my isp's external ip. is that normal?
<ChunkzZ> my vpn*
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: where you you seeing your isp's external ip?
<ChunkzZ> I followed this:https://www.ckn.io/blog/2017/11/14/wireguard-vpn-typical-setup/
<ChunkzZ> curl icanhazip.com
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: #wireguard might be a good place for you to ask
<jeremy31> jbase: The only reason I can think of is that you may have blacklisted alx in /etc/modprobe.d or there was a regression in the kernel
<jbase> jeremy31 I'll check that. But the alx dir is absent from /lib/modules/*/kernel/net/
<jbase> it's supposed to be there, right?
<jeremy31> jbase: check in terminal "modinfo alx"
<jbase> module alx not found
<leftyfb> jbase: modinfo alx
<tomreyn> well, if you'd run ubuntu and an ubuntu kernel, you'd have it.
<jbase> well, I see ath_pci is blacklisted
<jbase> not sure it's the one
<Arnaud2> hi nerds
<Arnaud2> I have a problem
<Arnaud2> it's all about Ubuntu on a stick
<tomreyn> jbase: it will depend on this one, yes.
<jbase> tomreyn: should I run anything after removing this line for it to come in effect?
<Arnaud2> as in booting from the stick
<tomreyn> Arnaud2: so what *is* your question?
<Arnaud2> Mind you, I have a new computer -dell- apparently, I cannot boot from the USB stick
<jbase> oh, update-initramfs, I remember :)
<tomreyn> jbase: modprobe alx
<xamithan> Uh most all new computers should boot from usb
<Arnaud2> well this one doesnt
<xamithan> Well what happens when you try
<Arnaud2> and there s no need to be rude
<Arnaud2> Well.. Actually, my first version was Kali as for my studies
<Arnaud2> but then I installed a lite Ubuntu
<Arnaud2> and nope.. No way I can boot on it
<tomreyn> which 'lite ubuntu' did you install?
<jbase> tomreyn: FATAL: Module alx not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-146-generic
<tomreyn> jbase: which ubuntu version is this?
<jbase> 16.04 LTS
<tomreyn> and you have the modules package installed?
<jbase> linux-modules-4.4.0-146-generic, yes
<jbase> 4.4.0-146.172 to be exact
<tomreyn> which architecture is this?
<jbase> x86 64
<tomreyn> jbase:  find /lib/modules -name alx.ko
<tomreyn> on my 16.04 VM, this does show for the 4.4 kernels
<jbase> yes, its found in /lib/modules/4.20.17-042017 and /lib/modules/5.1.1-050101 : I tried installing these kernels before. But they dont work for me  for other reasons.
<jbase> I
<jbase> I'll try another machine for that...
<jbase> yep, found on another machine with same kernel version. Copy over? :)
<tomreyn> mainline kernels with a non up to date ubuntu 16.04 could get tricky, i assume.
<tomreyn> is package linux-modules-extra-4.4.0-146-generic installed?
<tomreyn> (note the "extra" bit)
<tomreyn> jbase: ^
<jbase> I guess not
<jbase> let me try and install that one
<haroldv> Hi
<haroldv> somebody can help me ?
<tomreyn> haroldv: that'll depends on what you need help with
<leftyfb> !ask | haroldv
<ubottu> haroldv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<haroldv> My ubuntu is very slow to load
<tomreyn> was it faster previously, or is it a new install? if it was faster before, what changed in between?
<jbase> I'll go get an apple while its installing :)
<haroldv> I execute this command "sudo systemd-analyze blame
<haroldv> "
<haroldv> How can I show the result ? because I don't remember the command
<haroldv> Hi
<haroldv>  31.291s dev-sda2.device
<haroldv>          29.200s systemd-journal-flush.service
<haroldv>          18.721s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<haroldv>          17.483s dev-loop43.device
<haroldv>          17.483s dev-loop46.device
<haroldv>          17.481s dev-loop47.device
<tomreyn> !paste | haroldv
<ubottu> haroldv: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<haroldv>          13.018s dev-loop22.device
<haroldv>          12.876s dev-loop14.device
<haroldv>          12.780s dev-loop24.device
<haroldv>          12.771s dev-loop21.device
<haroldv>          12.756s dev-loop23.device
<jbase> tomreyn: its working now, thank you very much for your help! :)
<tomreyn> jbase: you're welcome
<jbase> I was tempted to do a fresh install, but I knew I had to nail it, now I've learned something useful! I just love linux and love to learn new stuff. :)
<tomreyn> jbase: you have pending security updates, be sure to install them soon and reboot, if needed.
<jbase> tomreyn, you mean the IRC client?
<tomreyn> kernel updates
<tomreyn> $ rmadison linux-image-generic -s xenial-updates
<tomreyn>  linux-image-generic | 4.4.0.148.156 | xenial-updates | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<jbase> oh, ok
#ubuntu 2019-05-15
<haroldv> Hi sorry for the code pasted
<haroldv> :(
<haroldv> Ok my problem is that my SO ubuntu 18.10
<haroldv> when I execute the command "system-analyze blame" the first result is this   31.291s dev-sda2.device
<haroldv> how can I fix this delay ?
<haroldv> somebody help me please
<tomreyn> haroldv: your system journal was flushed during the previous boot, which took 11 seconds.
<tomreyn> *systemd
<tomreyn> this shouldn't happen every time.
<tomreyn> haroldv: post the http address returned by:    sudo systemd-analyze critical-chain | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> !paste | haroldv: also read this for when you need to paste again
<ubottu> haroldv: also read this for when you need to paste again: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<haroldv> tomreyn https://termbin.com/nm15
<haroldv> thanks ubottu
<tomreyn> haroldv: that's not fast, but also doesn't look wrong. initially i asked you a question you seemed to ignore?  <tomreyn> was it faster previously, or is it a new install? if it was faster before, what changed in between?
<haroldv> yes before was faster
<tomreyn> before what?
<haroldv> a month ago
<tomreyn> were you running the same ubuntu version then?
<gambl0re> how much battery life do you guys get?
<haroldv> yes the same version
<haroldv> How can i mention you in this chat ?
<tomreyn> haroldv: << like this.
<haroldv> yes
<tomreyn> haroldv: you just type the name of whom you're adressing.
<haroldv> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> right, like this
<haroldv> :tomreyn
<haroldv> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/um8i
<tomreyn> haroldv: so since you were running the same ubuntu version a month ago, but booting the system got slower since, this means that something else must have changed. maybe your file systems are running full ( df -h | nc termbin.com 9999 ) or your storage is growing old and forgetful ( !smart )
<tomreyn> !smart | haroldv
<ubottu> haroldv: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<haroldv> https://termbin.com/tipj
<tomreyn> i see nothing unusual on your systemd-analyze output.
<tomreyn> file systems are fine
<haroldv> why is very slow the boot to load login ?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> haroldv: your system journal was flushed during the previous boot, which took 11 seconds.
<tomreyn> another explanation for slowness would be the storage becoming unreliable. so do a short 'smart' self-test on all disks.
<tomreyn> and review the data which was collected passively.
<tomreyn> i'm off to bed now, good luck.
<haroldv> ok
<haroldv> thanks tomreyn:
<tomreyn> you're welcome, harold. read  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools and share your output here (and in ##linux in no one ia around here).
<leonardus> what wifi adapter should i get for gigabit internet that is supported on ubuntu?
<leftyfb> leonardus: https://certification.ubuntu.com/catalog/category/WIRELESS/
<leonardus> leftyfb: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/KEtk5OBf/image.png
<leftyfb> leonardus: looks like you have some proxy issues to resolve
<leonardus> i'm not using a proxy. looks like that's on ubuntu's side
<leftyfb> leonardus: it's working fine here.
<LuckyMan> does the last kernel update fixs the zombie?
<dev1ce> exit
<leftyfb> LuckyMan: you're going to have to be more specific than that
<LuckyMan> leftyfb, intel zombie bug
<leftyfb> LuckyMan: got a link?
<LuckyMan> leftyfb, https://www.cyberus-technology.de/posts/2019-05-14-zombieload.html
<leftyfb> LuckyMan: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-12126.html
<LuckyMan> leftyfb, thanks
<arooni_team_b> i tried to upgrade my ubuntu server from 18.04.1 to .2 but i got the message 'no valid mirrors found'  what should i do differently
<Sveta> what command did you use?
<arooni_team_b> sudo do-release-upgrade
<rbkyu> Hello everyone, I have a question regarding keyboard input methods. Anyone able to offer some assistance?
<nshirelaptop> usually you just want to ask the question rather than asking if you can ask a question
<rbkyu> Wonderful, thanks
<rbkyu> Basically I am looking for a method to detect the currently active input method
<rbkyu> I have fcitx installed with mozc
<rbkyu> is there a way to detect whether mozc is enabled or keybord US english is enabled?
<rbkyu> via the command line
<leftyfb> arooni_team_b: sudo apt upgrade # that is all you need
<nshirelaptop> rbkyu, my only suggestion would be to find out where the config file for that is stored and write a script to read that
<nshirelaptop> does anyone else have a problem where chromium randomly disappears from the taskbar? I can still alt-tab into it though
<rfm> rbkyu, does "Im-config -c -m" show you anything you find useful?  The second value printed should be your active im config.
<rbkyu> nshirelaptop: The config file does not seem to include any useful info about the currently active method
<rbkyu> i dont seem to have im-config available but sounds like a plausible solution, i will look into it
<rfm> rbkyu, it's in package "im-config", not sure why you don't have it, I do and I don't even have any input methods installed
<guest3205> hi everyone, im trying to install 18.04 LTS amd64 on a 2008 iMac with a core 2 duo CPU, but i haven't been able to successfully boot the ubuntu DVD, just curious if anyone knows what trick might be needed to get an older intel Mac to start up Ubuntu
<rbkyu> rfm: Thank you very much, I will look into it, I also found this useful post --> https://superuser.com/questions/935165/how-can-i-change-my-fcitx-input-method-from-the-terminal
<speeder39_> Can I ask are you keeping the Mac osx installed???
<gambl0r3> using vi how do i save :set showmode in vi config settings?
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: "set showmode" in ~/.vimrc
<gambl0r3> leftyfb, thanks
<gambl0r3> i have to create the file? i dont see it
<Lowbatt> hi
<Lowbatt> hi bro
<Lowbatt> can you speak
<Lowbatt> ??
<leftyfb> Lowbatt: This is an Ubuntu support channel. Please detail the issue you are having with Ubuntu.
<KAMVANG> test
<leftyfb> KAMVANG: this is not the appropriate place to test your IRC client
<duoi> hey
<duoi> using ubuntu 18.04
<duoi> for some reason gnome extensions dont turn on
<duoi> i flick the little switch thing but they dont actually enable and refreshing the page puts them back in the off position
<duoi> any ideas?
<duoi> hmm maybe its chrome-gnome-shell
<duoi> nope not that
<amosbird> how can I grab the boot log while boot is hanging?
<TJ-> amosbird: serial or USB console maybe?
<apb1963> TJ-, I forgot the channel name
<TJ-> apb1963: hehehe squoo.sh
<wondows> How to open a window from terminal in the current dir?
<amosbird> TJ-: usb console?
<amosbird> well the log is dumped to the screen, I don't even know if it writes to any temp files
<TJ-> amosbird: USB3 especially has a dedicated debug channel, and the linux kernel can be configured to write to that, but that is specialised facility needing a special cable
<duoi> wondows xdg-open .
<wondows> or nautilus .
<TJ-> amosbird: that's why I suggested serial, if the PC has a serial interface (many don't these days, making decapturing debug messages difficult)
<wondows> but there's a problem, it blocks the terminal, it runs as a process in the terminal
<amosbird> TJ-: I guess it does as it's a virual machine
<wondows> I lose the ability to enter commands in the terminal
<TJ-> amosbird: oh, with a VM it's easy! I have just finished a serial debug session with a VM for someone else, we had both GRUB and linux kernel output to serila
<TJ-> amosbird: you'd need to mount the VM disk image's root-fs to edit its GRUB config, and configure the hypervisor to give you a serial console. We used qemu-system-x86_64 from a shell (not using GUI) and it worked fine
<duoi> wondows put an & at the end
<IrssiNewbiee> Hello, I am trying to run desktop-notify (script) for irssi, however when triggered, I receive the following error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Notifications was not provided by any .service files at
<IrssiNewbiee>           /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl5/5.26/Glib/Object/Introspection.pm line 67.
<wondows> duoi: ugly
<IrssiNewbiee> Does anyone know how I can fix that ?
<wondows> macOS wins once again. Just type ` open .` and it just works, no bs
<jcotton> xdg-open should work for that wondows
<jcotton> oh ic
<amosbird> TJ-: um, any tutorial I can follow?
<IrssiNewbiee> I guess I am second in the queue :)
<MannyLNJ> I just did an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade. Now my DNS is not working properly. When I try apt-get updateI am getting name resoluton problems
<jiqiren> i'm having trouble getting non-builtin apt source working with unattended upgrade, any pointers?
<jiqiren> basically not able to figure out the right mix of stuff to put in Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins for https://dl.yarnpkg.com/debian
<wondows> In the Terminal I went to Edit > Preferences > Shortcuts and assigned Ctrl+K to Reset and Clear and it does not work
<frank> hello
<sere_> is it possible to resize nautilus's icon size
<wondows> sere_: ctrl + scroll? sadly it changes the icon size everywhere
<tbrown> Am trying to install spotify i386 I found the DEB file online I don't understand this because when I go into root and type " dpkg -i spotify.deb " it shows an error it did this before with other apps but I just type in " sudo apt-get force install " then when I push Y for yes it uninstall it I dont understand why
<wondows> afaik there's no way to change it in a single window...
<sere_> wondows: I tried that but it only downsized to like 128 or 98x
<wondows> sere_: yeah it's not really nice
<tbrown> Am trying to install spotify i386 I found the DEB file online I don't understand this because when I go into root and type " dpkg -i spotify.deb " it shows an error it did this before with other apps but I just type in " sudo apt-get force install " then when I push Y for yes it uninstall it I dont understand why
<lotuspsychje> new updates are out, everyone update your systems
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<lotuspsychje> tbrown: 32bit is a dying race, perhaps try the snap?
<tbrown> lotuspsychje: I understand that it a dying race but I found a deb file I just dont now why its not installing
<guiverc> tbrown, were all dependencies available for the deb you tried to install?
<lotuspsychje> tbrown: wich ubuntu version are you on please
<tbrown> 19.04 ubuntu mininal install with openbox
<lotuspsychje> tbrown: 19.04 doesnt have 32bit?
<tbrown> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/19.04/
<tbrown> it has i386 avaible
<guiverc> tbrown, you said minimal, not netboot
<tbrown> or sorry I thought they were the same thing
<tbrown> whats the differents
<guiverc> minimal last i386 was 18.04 LTS, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD vs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot  ; sorry I've used neither so can't speak to differences
<tbrown> I understand it aims at experence users I just don't understand why I found a a i386 spotify I will show you the link http://repository.spotify.com/pool/non-free/s/spotify-client/ so I download the i386 deb file what requirments should I go fourth to install because I tryed the basic
<guiverc> tbrown, i don't force anything; if there are issues I sure want to know about them before I install; but were all dependencies present on your system?  (they must be to dpkg -i install)
<lotuspsychje> tbrown: not sure whats your end goal exactly, but i would choose for a lubuntu 18.04.2 LTS 32bit minimal + snapd and install spotify or olivia from there
<tbrown> i used pcmanfm to open the download folder to the terminal I used "sudo su" to go into root I Typed " dpkg -i spotify.deb " I changed the file name easer to install them. Then it unloaded the packages and I did a force install because somehow it does not install it right away when I do the right way first time so I typed " sudo apt-get -f install "
<guiverc> Did you get any errors or warnings on the `dpkg -i` step?  they should have been fixed first; messages about dependencies I bet on things you need to install at the same time, or first.   sudo apt -f install probably backs it out as the only solution to deps you'd not installed.
<tbrown> I DO NOT WANT LUBUNTU it does not give me the stuff I need. I installed open box after installing the netinstaller I want a upgraded version my end goal is simple to have a computer to use and have fun with listing to music and watching youtube videos basic stuff. But I love a challenge I don't like taking the easy way out of things. But I know it is possible. I just need a little guided need sorry. :(
<tbrown> is there an altertive to lisen to spotify music without instlalling the software because I tryed using the web player & that did not work. It seems I live in a twilight zone lol.
<lotuspsychje> spotify snap, told you 3 times
<tbrown> lotuspsychje: Tyed it like you said before 32 bit is dying off is anyone listing because I just need to now how to install this deb files I just don't understand why when I did a force install it removed the app I did everything right
<tbrown> I just dont understand
<lotuspsychje> tbrown: how about you pastebin your full output, so volunteers can see what you are doing
<tbrown> Yes what is a good sharing website so I could do that Thanks
<lotuspsychje> !paste | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guiverc> tbrown, my suggestion was you ignored warnings about dependencies (things you must install to make spotify.deb work either first or at same time with `dpkg -i`) so later when you `sudo apt -f install` it backs out the change due to missing deps & that's the easiest fix.
<tbrown> so it could of installed it or something but when I did a -f install it removed it. is that what you are getting at?
<guiverc> tbrown, the messages will tell you what was done, my suspicion is your first dpkg -i gave you errors on why it shouldn't be installed; you force-install to skip the issues; but it wouldn't work due errors, your apt-get -f install caused the install to back out because of missing deps.  (dpkg needs to install all deps when run, or before-hand, unlike apt-get & apt)
<guiverc> but I'm guessing, your messages will tell you what actually happened..
<tbrown> hold on I will past everything and show you lotuspsychje: guiverc:
<tbrown> lotuspsychje: guiverc: Sorry For The Wait. https://ibb.co/BC6mj1j
<guiverc> dep problems as i suggested.  `dpkg` requires that you install all deps in the same command, or before-hand. you provided a picture, i can't copy/paste from a picture to explore package availability in 19.04 (text is easier; eg. pastebinit)
<tbrown> sorry
<guiverc> tbrown, you could try `apt install ./spotifyclientblah.deb`  ; as apt & apt-get can cope with deps not pre-installed
<tbrown> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M5ZG5bRRcT/
<guiverc> i'd try using `apt -f install` then `apt ./blah.deb` first`  as already stated
<guiverc> tbrown, i looked at one, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgconf-2-4&searchon=names&suite=disco&section=all shows its available as long as you have 'universe' enabled
<tbrown> guiverc : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gGGSMhScDn/
<guiverc> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=libavcodec-ffmpeg56 is only availble for 16.04 LTS (xenial); the spotify client seems kinda old
<tbrown> So that why I can't install it beceause it only for a different verison
<tbrown> i new that was the problem I just did not want to believe it dagnabets
<guiverc> i picked another at random, it's also only available for 16.04 (xenial) https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=libavcodec-ffmpeg-extra56
<tbrown> Sorry Guys
<tbrown> Why is 32 bit dieing off a lot of people still have 32 bit systems there going to be pisset off
<jcotton> i imagine most are 64 bit these days
<jcotton> at least the OS
<guiverc> tbrown, if you had-to-have-it, you could download the deps & install them yourself (first), then your wanted .deb would work; but you're adding 'risk' & issues when you next release-upgrade (to 19.10 etc) - ie. it's not a great solution; hack only
<starsaboveus> hey, I know this isn't everyone's first choice, but have you tried the flatpak package for spotify yet?
<jcotton> there's a snap too i think
<tbrown> guiverc : could you help me please because I would like to get this to work I want to lisen to my music again :(
<starsaboveus> worked perfectly on my linux mint 19.1 (ubuntu derivative) and fedora 30 installations
<guiverc> tbrown, 32bit is still currently supported; but it's less tested with fewer options (very few use it, or test with it; I did till lubuntu & xubuntu dropped daily iso's in dec-2018); due to lack fo community-support (people willing to help test it etc)
<starsaboveus> last time I used snaps, they didn't integrate very well with my GTK theme. flatpaks seemed to look less foreign on my desktop, heh
<starsaboveus> however, I did use the snap package for VLC, which is Qt and already has issues on GTK, lol
<tbrown> guiverc : could you help me find the files to install I already installed libgconf-2-4
<privism> How does ubuntu kernel often rolls out? On 19.04 I have mouse wheel issue which is fixed in 5.0.8.  But if there's no security issues, it will pin at current 5.0.6, right?
<starsaboveus> tbrown https://flatpak.org/setup/Ubuntu/
<starsaboveus> https://flathub.org/apps/details/com.spotify.Client
<jcotton> does flatpak do any of the sandboxing snaps do?
<tbrown> starsaboveus: Thank I will give it a shot I will come back and tell my resolt
<starsaboveus> when I downloaded flatpak, it pulled in bubblewrap as a dependency, so I think it supports sandboxing natively
<jcotton> cool
<starsaboveus> here's some info on their github: https://github.com/flatpak/flatpak/wiki/Sandbox
<JonHanDin> I'm currently running rkhunter... are their any additional services I should be using?
<IIIdefconIII> Good morning, i just used this commands: curl https://download.mono-project.com/repo/xamarin.gpg | sudo apt-key add - sudo apt update && sudo apt install libmono-cil-dev curl mediainfo to install radarr, but there are more then 100 certificates added from several countries like :
<IIIdefconIII> Certificate added: C=US, S=Texas, L=Houston, O=SSL Corporation, CN=SSL.com EV Root Certification Authority ECC Certificate added: C=US, S=Texas, L=Houston, O=SSL Corporation, CN=SSL.com EV Root Certification Authority RSA R2 Certificate added: C=US, S=Texas, L=Houston, O=SSL Corporation, CN=SSL.com Root Certification Authority ECC Certificate added: C=US, S=Texas, L=Houston, O=SSL Corporation, CN=SSL.com Root Certification Autho
<IIIdefconIII> did i just exposed my machine?
<jcotton> I mean it's Mono/Xamarin
<jcotton> it's run by the .NET Foundation not Joe Blow Rando
<jcotton> you should be fine
<IIIdefconIII> i just found it on google thanks!
<IIIdefconIII> https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/134000/is-it-safe-to-let-apt-get-applications-install-root-certificates/134003
<Ublx> is there a "clutter-free" view for links2 or elinks like in firefox?
<tbrown> ok is anyone here still from helping me with spotify someone told me to install flatpak I installed it it completed success but can't find spotify
<tbrown> ok got spotify working thanks everyone
<tbrown> flatpak is a life savior dang I wish I new that software before hand lol
<dadda> lol
<dadda> ixcnipwheg
<dadda> k<mogmleù'gleivdàpt
<dadda> fdm, n dc davkn jmasdld-zkznbhnpgi
<dadda> mfmfg
<dadda> lol
<dadda>  basueobjkldvyaeg bnAO_USB$O_
 * roboirc slaps dadda around with a large trout
<roboirc> shut up
<dadda> what
<dadda> hewwo?
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: please dont feed trolls
<dadda> is anyone hewe?
<dax> dadda: there's plenty of people here. do you have an ubuntu support question?
<dadda> yea, sorry man
<dadda> no,thanks, just wandering internet
<roboirc> yeah i am not lotuspsychje
<roboirc> wandering internet lol
<roboirc> hey gofio is here too :P
<gofio> hi roboirc
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: come to #ubuntu-discuss if you want to chat
<gofio> was gonna ask what's the equivalent shortcut crtl+alt+del from windows in ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> gofio: pastebin: uname -a && lsb_release -a please
<geirha> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<roboirc> ok
<geirha> oh hang on, I was thinking the old meaning of ctrl+alt+del. These days it just opens the login prompt, doesn't it?
<gofio> lotuspsychje: this? Linux gofio-HP-Compaq-6720s 4.15.0-48-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 3 08:28:49 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> gofio: there are updates for your system
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | gofio
<ubottu> gofio: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<lotuspsychje> gofio: you didnt paste lsb_release -a
<gofio> ubottu: I do it everyday
<ubottu> gofio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roboirc> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<roboirc> lol
<gofio> lotuspsychje: https://paste.linux.community/view/22371aaf
<lotuspsychje> gofio: without the ubuntu release we cannot help you
<gofio> ubottu: you should answer questions
<ubottu> gofio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gofio> I have pasted the command you've given me lotuspsychje and given you the link where I have pasted what the command has given me
<ducasse> gofio: just 'lsb_release -a', drop the 'please'
<gofio> lotuspsychje: this? Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<lotuspsychje> gofio: in the pastebin togheter with the command please
<gofio> lotuspsychje: https://paste.linux.community/view/f898b083
<gofio> ubottu: you can do better
<ubottu> gofio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> !botabuse | gofio
<ubottu> gofio: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<gofio> didn't know crtl+alt+del was such a mistery
<geirha> gofio: what does ctrl+alt+del do in windows that you want to do in ubuntu, exactly?
<gofio> lotuspsychje: what did you wanted me to do what you told me to do for?
<gofio> geirha: thanks
<lotuspsychje> gofio: its to see if you are using ubuntu
<gofio> o m
<geirha> gofio: hm? it was a serious question ... In windows' lock screen, ctrl+alt+del gives you the login prompt, right? but what else does it do?
<gofio> lotuspsychje: and you are not a bot are you
<EriC^^> ctrl+alt+del shows a screen with options
<EriC^^> https://cdn.windowsreport.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/ctrl-alt-delete-screen-1.png
<gofio> to me it gave me task manager or whatever the name in english since I use spanish system, and it's been a while since not using windows
<EriC^^> gofio: ubunt has "system monitor"
<gofio> it could alos reboot
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: hi, what stuff you want in a bug ?
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: did you follow the tips tomreyn and TJ- told you before filing a bug?
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: no I didnt catch those
<gofio> I guess that's windows 10 EriC^^
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: quick summary of those ?
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: try to scroll your client back to there?
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: tried, dont have a that long backlog
<lotuspsychje> !logs | ekarlso
<ubottu> ekarlso: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<tehy> how do i change the timezone ubuntu server
<ducasse> tehy: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata'
<tehy> ducasse: should i not change the sym link of /etc/localtime
<tehy> I want the timezone to have WIB ­ GMT + 7:00
<ekarlso> so basically try to downgrade kernel then to 4.15 or 4.18... is that possible without downgrading to 18.04 ?
<ducasse> tehy: that command should take care of everything
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: ?
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: i did not really follow what has been suggested after
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: well it doesnt seem like that's a easy do ...
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: i presume it might be related to kernel testing, use !mainline or !hwe
<ekarlso> well I dont want to spend tons of time downgrading :(
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: downgrading is not ubuntu style, wich kernel are you on currently?
<ekarlso> 5.x that's with 19.04
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: ok but you said you had this same issue on 18.04.2 too right?
<ekarlso> yes
<ekarlso> it was not suspending properly and keeping itself suspended
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: allright, update your ssytem to latest and lets file that bug with: ubuntu-bug linux
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: that will transfer you to launchpad, where you can enter a title and description of your story
<Ublx> is there a "clutter-free" view for links2 or elinks like in firefox?
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: seems something of this: [ 1642.415597] ACPI: EC: event blocked
<ekarlso> is what is causing it
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: ubuntu-bug will collect all the info needed normally, just enter a title & description of what happens when you do what
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: if not added, you can add dmesg log afterwards to the bug also
<CarlFK> I addedd a new 4t disk. will fdisk make a 4t partition, or should I use parted?
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: feel free to share your bug # number when its ready, we can take a look
<IIIdefconIII_> test
<CarlFK> illuminated: you pass the test.
<ducasse> CarlFK: use gdisk to create a gpt partition table
<CarlFK> ducasse: neat. thanks. that was easy.
<IIIdefconIII_> im not sure whats the correct place to ask, but my nick is with a _
<ducasse> CarlFK: disks over 2t need gpt tables
<lupulo> ok
<IIIdefconIII_> if i run /msg identify IIIdefconIII it says i am already logged in with IIIdefconIII
<ducasse> IIIdefconIII_: try #freenode
<IIIdefconIII_> thnx
<lupulo> CarlFK, You could use gparted
<nshire> oh I think I might know what I did
<nshire> I think I installed the libraries for python2 but I'm using the python3 interpreter
<nshire> wrong chan
<UKWolfy> Good morning
<JohnGavr> UKWolfy: good morning, your question?
<UKWolfy> Is it required to have questions?
<JohnGavr> here is a support channel, if you want discuss join #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libgtk3-nocsd.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (failed to map segment from shared object): ignored.
<Industrial> I get that after having aborted an `apt-get upgrade -y`
<Industrial> Is it possible to re-install all packages that are currently installed?
<wr> did netinstall ubuntu 19.04 with no selections, what would i need to install to have GUI?
<CarlFK> wr: try apt install ubuntu-desktop
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: I found that disabling XHC for wakeup made it work.
<ekarlso> my laptop then goes to sleep :)
<wr> CarlFK, want to install something light
<IIIdefconIII> i always wonder, how do you delete a long command that you should remove in terminal, use backspace? arrow up and backspace?
<sandwitch> wr, i guess ubuntu-desktop-minimal
<IIIdefconIII> ah ctrl + l seems to do what i want kindoff
<CarlFK> sandwitch: neat - didn't know about that
<IIIdefconIII> ah it doesnt actually clear the line fast
<wr> sandwitch, alternatives to ubuntu-desktop-minimal?
<sandwitch> wr, or xfce4
<IIIdefconIII> im searching for a way to fast remove commands in terminal, hope u understand what i mean
<CarlFK> illuminated: ^w will delete a word
<IIIdefconIII> no native englisch sry
<sandwitch> apt search desktop
<wr> sandwitch, want more light than xfce
<ducasse> IIIdefconIII: try ctrl + u
<IIIdefconIII> love it thanks
<sandwitch> wr, read this or similar pages https://www.ubuntupit.com/best-linux-desktop-environment-reviewed-and-compared/
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: how did you disable that?
<Industrial> for pkg in `dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}' | egrep -v '(dpkg|apt)'` ; do apt-get -y --force-yes install --reinstall $pkg ; done
<Industrial> There you go.
<qwebirc68226> ok
<wr> already installed all those DE's on the link
<wr> their too heavy
<ducasse> wr: then install just a wm and the tools you want/need
<wr> ducasse, yes but for GUI need's xorg and more?
<ducasse> you need xorg, yes
<wr> ducasse, better alternative xorg, any?
<IIIdefconIII> is it dangerous to  have [Service]
<IIIdefconIII> User=root
<IIIdefconIII> Group=root in  a service file?
<maxzor> Hello, 19.04 has java11. Got told to install java 8 aswell. Is that straightforward?
<IIIdefconIII> im using it for /opt/Radarr/Radarr.exe and if i change the user to iiidefconiii and remove the group the journalctl give me error permissions denied
<IIIdefconIII> does that means it needs to run under root? i already did a chown iiidefconiii /opt/Radar
<IIIdefconIII> does that means it needs to run under root? i already did a chown iiidefconiii /opt/Radarr
<ducasse> wr: not yet, wayland isn't really ready yet
<EriC^^> wayland is still way way way land
<EriC^^> way far away land
<IIIdefconIII> do i need something else then chown that folder? journalctl output Cannot open assembly '/opt/Radarr/Radarr.exe': Permission denied.
<IIIdefconIII> i changed the service file user from root to iiidefconiii group user
<EriC^^> IIIdefconIII: what are the perms of /opt/Radarr and said file
<IIIdefconIII> this is an example: -rwx------ 1 iiidefconiii root   23040 mei  4 22:41 antlr.runtime.dll
<EriC^^> what about /opt/Radarr itself
<IIIdefconIII> Access: (0755/drwxr-xr-x)  Uid: ( 1000/iiidefconiii)   Gid: (    0/    root)
<EriC^^> stat -c %a /opt/Radarr{,/Radarr.exe}
<IIIdefconIII> 775 / 700
<EriC^^> and who owns Radarr.exe? iiidefii?
<IIIdefconIII> im not sure
<debrisRat> hi
<debrisRat> hoe can i recover my grub :((
<debrisRat> is there any link :(
<EriC^^> IIIdefconIII: type stat -c %u /opt/Radarr/Radarr.exe
<IIIdefconIII> grub-update
<EriC^^> debrisRat: what'st he back story, why did it go?
<IIIdefconIII> give me back 1000
<EriC^^> IIIdefconIII: seems right
<debrisRat> EriC^^ my grub is not boot my ubuntu :(
<EriC^^> debrisRat: so you get grub but ubuntu doesnt boot?
<debrisRat> im curently connet in my mobile phonr :(
<debrisRat> whow can i grub command ??
<debrisRat> how can i find grub command?
<cfhowlett> !grub | debrisRat
<ubottu> debrisRat: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<IIIdefconIII> it gives me two errors:  stat -c %u /opt/Radarr/Radarr.exe and radarr.service: Failed to determine group credentials: No such process
<IIIdefconIII>  aslong if i  change the user to root it works, but i have other service files that have user iiidefconiii, and i believe with setting root the app is running as root, which is more dangerous then iiidefconiii do i understand correctly?
<IIIdefconIII> do i need to run a chmod +x command? note too suree cause im still newby at linux permissions systrem
<debrisRat> ubottu thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<EriC^^> debrisRat: you're not being very clear
<EriC^^> debrisRat: do you get grub, yes/no, if you do and you're booting ubuntu, what happens (in details)
<debrisRat> i want to install windows 10 uefi on my system.
<IIIdefconIII> side by side?.
<debrisRat> i m using ubuntu 18.10
<IIIdefconIII> i would use clover then instead of grub i made a guide for that years ago 600.000 views, want te link?
<cfhowlett> debrisRat, sanest practice is to install windows first followed by ubuntu.
<debrisRat> and, my system is not boot :(
<IIIdefconIII> https://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/293574-beginners-guide-to-uefi-tripledual-boot-os-x-windows-and-linux-kali-on-an-single-true-gpt-ssd/
<EriC^^> debrisRat: ok, so windows boots now and you dont get grub?
<IIIdefconIII> follow this and it will work, may be a bit outdated but the steps are in correct order
<debrisRat> ok thanks :s
<EriC^^> wait dont follow the link
<debrisRat> i will try.
<IIIdefconIII> start from section, Installing Windows 8.1 UEFI Mode
<EriC^^> IIIdefconIII: please in the future dont give links here unless nobody else is helping, thanks
<Darksigns> nowdays i think better to use one system and the other as virtual:) than you can have them run at the same time
<Darksigns> i use ubuntu and with virtualbox windows
<EriC^^> IIIdefconIII: are you using kali or ubuntu?
<IIIdefconIII> ok
<IIIdefconIII> kali
<EriC^^> !kali | IIIdefconIII
<ubottu> IIIdefconIII: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<qwebirc36946> hi, if i instanll ubuntu inside a virtual box, will it have the same "power" as the main laptop or not?
<Darksigns> yes
<Darksigns> it will give you the power
<cfhowlett> qwebirc24951, elaborate?
<Darksigns> u need
<IIIdefconIII> @eric^^ got any other ideas why its not working under the user IIIdefconIII
<ducasse> IIIdefconIII: as EriC^^ just told you, we don't support kali
<IIIdefconIII> ow no in that guide i was using kali
<qwebirc36946> darksigns what I mean is virtual box will use same core, ram, etc at main laptop?
<IIIdefconIII> misunderstood the queston, im usung ubuntu :)
<Darksigns> the best thing with virtualization is the backups and flexibility
<Darksigns> yes
<Darksigns> if you set it up like that
<lotuspsychje> Darksigns: can we help you?
<cfhowlett> qwebirc24951, nope.  you have to assign those and as your vbox is a guest of the host, all resources will be reduced
<qwebirc36946> cfhowlett I mean will ubuntu inside the virtual box have the same ram, speed, cores, etc as main laptop?
<Darksigns> oh if you mean that no but nowdays all good computers have enough memory and cpu
<Darksigns> to run more Os
<cfhowlett> qwebirc24951, no.  think about it.
<lotuspsychje> Darksigns: stop that please, only ubuntu support questions here
<Darksigns> i run ubuntu and in virtualbox 3 other OS (windows7 and 2 debian )
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Darksigns
<ubottu> Darksigns: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Darksigns> they have no problem with the speed
<cfhowlett> qwebirc24951, your host machine has say 16 gb of memory.  you NEED the host machine running to run your guest.  therefore the guest machine must always be less than the host
<qwebirc36946> cfhowlett thats bad then, cannot make virtual machine ubuntu with same "power" as main laptop?
<cfhowlett> you keep asking the same question ...
<Darksigns> from this aspect not
<Darksigns> but from usage side i would recommend to use it
<lotuspsychje> Darksigns: stop the random chitchat, you are helping nobody like this
<cfhowlett> qwebirc24951, you do not need to duplicate the host resources to run ubuntu in a virtual machine.
<qwebirc36946> cfhowlett but i need a lot of "power" for what i want to run in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> qwebirc24951, "power" is completely imprecise.  explain.
<Darksigns> lotuspsychje: its not random :) there is just one thema now on this channel :)
<qwebirc36946> cfhowlett I meant this: 2core 8gram
<cfhowlett> Darksigns, it's needlessly distracting, off-topic and rude.  please stop. chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> qwebirc24951, those are system resources not power.  and your host OS needs a certain level of resources to function.  so you cannot assign the same level of resources to the guest
<cfhowlett> qwebirc24951, further, what do you mean you "need" to use the same level?
<Darksigns> cfhowlett: i don't understand U , i gave my opinion to this thema
<cfhowlett> Darksigns, "opinion" ...
<lotuspsychje> Darksigns: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Darksigns> never mind have a nice day guys
<cfhowlett> qwebirc24951, think of it this way: you have a car and you want to tow a trailer.  the car burns a certain amount of fuel.  if the car burns zero, the trailer stops.  The trailer cannot possibly burn more than the car.  For the trailer to burn as much as the car, the car must stop. and if the car stops ...
<qwebirc36946> cfhowlett, to run what i want to run, 2core and 4ram is the minimun requirement, so VM will need to have this, main laptop has 2core 8 ram
<cfhowlett> you don't set cores in the  VM,  you set memory levels.  and the VM will not let you exceed the amount needed for the host
<cfhowlett> at least not in virtualbox.
<dev1ce> first time in ubuntu , so can u teach me ?
<cfhowlett> dev1ce, nope.
<cfhowlett> !fcm | dev1ce read and learn
<ubottu> dev1ce read and learn: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<cfhowlett> !manual | dev1ce also worth reading
<ubottu> dev1ce also worth reading: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<qwebirc36946> cfhowlett, so VM will have same cores, only difference would be allocate hard disk memory?
<dev1ce> ubottu : thanks your link
<ubottu> dev1ce: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ducasse> dev1ce: we can answer support questions, we're not here to teach
<dev1ce> ubottu : :)
<dev1ce> obutto : okey :)
<samba35> i have two display card in system 1st onboard intel i915 and another nvidia gt-620 ,when i use only onboard card display works fine but as soon as i add nvidia card my display resoulation become very low
<egrain> do you guys have brave in your repositories somewhere?
<lotuspsychje> egrain: as a snap
<samba35> i try to add blacklist nvida but its not working some how ,blacklist is right way ?
<cfhowlett> !info brave
<ubottu> Package brave does not exist in bionic
<egrain> lotuspsychje, what's a snap?
<lotuspsychje> egrain: snap find brave, from terminal
<egrain> i'm not on ubuntu right now. otherwise i could apt-cache search my own self.
<qwebirc36946> cfhowlett, so VM will have same cores, only difference would be allocate hard disk memory?
<lotuspsychje> samba35: can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a && lsb_release -a
<cfhowlett> qwebirc24951, strongly urge you to configure your VBOX so you can see this for yourself
<guest-sxiqu9> hi
<samba35> ok
<egrain> oh, unofficial. like the aur. got it.
<egrain> lotuspsychje, thanks a bunch.
<guest-sxiqu9> lol
<tomreyn> !snap | egrain
<ubottu> egrain: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<samba35> https://pastebin.com/fAsQnkNB
<lotuspsychje> samba35: ok, your nvidia driver is not loaded, can you see what: ubuntu-drivers list suggests?
<qwebirc36946> cfhowlett I tried with this guide but after choosing installing ubuntu it never gets intalled: https://askubuntu.com/questions/142549/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-virtualbox
<popey_> egrain: some are community maintained (like AUR) some aren't (e.g. Mozilla Firefox)
<cfhowlett> qwebirc24951, is virtualbox in your windows system?
<qwebirc36946> yes
<samba35> lotuspsychje, how do i find it
<qwebirc36946> im installing it via the VM
<lotuspsychje> samba35: ubuntu-drivers list
<cfhowlett> qwebirc24951, "install it" means ???
<samba35> nvidia-390
<samba35> nvidia-340
<samba35> nvidia-304
<samba35> nvidia-384
<qwebirc36946> cfhowlett means follow steps in guide i put link above
<lotuspsychje> samba35: try: sudo apt install nvidia-390 and reboot
<samba35> ok
<lotuspsychje> samba35: keep in mind you perhaps might need to switch bios settings, from integrated card to your nvidia card
<lotuspsychje> samba35: if you encounter a black screen at reboot, try !nomodeset to get back in
<samba35> ok
<samba35> auto is ok ?
<lotuspsychje> samba35: sorry?
<samba35> i have option of integrate ,external and some other option in bios dispay section
<samba35> auto is one of option other then menation above
<lotuspsychje> samba35: yeah thats your choice
<samba35> ok
<samba35> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<samba35>          installing.  For further details, please see the section
<samba35>          INSTALLING THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README
<qwebirc36946> cfhowlett, it seems ubuntu is installed inside disk in VM, but when I open that disk it ask start from where? and I need to choose again the donwloaded ubuntu file? hmm
<samba35> error while installing drivers
<lotuspsychje> use a pastebin samba35 please
<samba35> sorry
<cfhowlett> qwebirc36946, after you install to the vbox, go to the machine settings and set it to boot from the HDD.
<samba35> make sure next time and onwards ,i thought it will consume time
<lotuspsychje> samba35: try switching drivers from software&updates tab additional drivers
<samba35> ok
<qwebirc36946> cfhowlett settings you mean preferences? cannot find the option to boot from HDD
<samba35> i could not get any notification after applying driver ,should i reboot now ?
<cfhowlett> qwebirc36946, close down the VM.  right click on the VM for settings.
<lotuspsychje> samba35: if its marked switched, yes try a reboot
<lotuspsychje> samba35: also make sure your system is up to date ok
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | samba35
<ubottu> samba35: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<samba35> yes system is update
<lotuspsychje> samba35: kernel -148 is out for 16.04
<samba35> ic
<cfhowlett> qwebirc36946, right click on the VM > System > Boot Order  > Hard Disk only
<samba35> Linux ubuntu 4.4.0-146-generic
<samba35> mine
<lotuspsychje> samba35: yes i saw in your paste, hence the up to date command above^
<samba35> but i update and upgrade today
<samba35> ahh
<illuminated> I've been using linux on the desktop for awhile now.  I kinda like it
<lotuspsychje> illuminated: #ubuntu-discuss please
<anddam> howdy, I want to allow my user to have access to /dev/kvm
<samba35> when i say apply change ,it say applaying changes and noting happne then it come back to using x.org  xserver nouveau
<samba35> do i have to reboot anyway ?
<qwebirc36946> cfhowlett right click in the desktop icon you mean? after doing that cannot see System option
<lotuspsychje> samba35: no, that means it doesnt like the driver
<samba35> ic
<lotuspsychje> samba35: how about we try the 384?
<samba35> i try all 4 options :)
<cfhowlett> qwebirc36946, VM = virtual machine
<ducasse> anddam: add user to kvm group
<lotuspsychje> samba35: what about nouveau? does that work?
<samba35> no
<qwebirc36946> I meant right click in VM icon in desktop
<samba35> i also try to black list it
<lotuspsychje> samba35: did you actually try nouveau and reboot?
<samba35> yes it was on nouveau also
<anddam> ducasse: thanks I was stopped while typing the questino
<samba35> for long time there was two driver ,i915 and nouveau
<anddam> ducasse: I do not have a kvm group on my system
<anddam> ducasse: I figure some kvm package brings it in as part of its configuration
<lotuspsychje> samba35: well your card isnt the best gaming card, you could try a more lightweight flavor of ubuntu on it perhaps
<samba35> i am trying to do pci passthrught
<samba35> to vm guest
<ducasse> anddam: who owns /dev/kvm?
<anddam> ducasse: root:root
<anddam> btw I do not see any reference to kvm in dmesg
<cfhowlett> https://ibb.co/CtXdWXX          https://ibb.co/p0qMydz     qwebirc36946
<anddam> I installed Android Studio and the emulator (I figure qemu) complains about not being able to access /dev/kvm
<samba35> lotuspsychje, should i give reboot try with auto again ?
<lotuspsychje> samba35: you can
<samba35> ok
<samba35> be right back ,unless any show stopper :)
<samba35> brb
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett i doubled clicked as you said on VM icon in desktop and cannot see System option
<cfhowlett> qwebirc15895, RIGHT CLICK on the machine you need to edit
<Xbert> My Apparmor is no longer starting and systemd give the error apparmor[911]: Found reference to variable PROC, but is never declared, Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> qwebirc15895, or ... Machine >>> Settings
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett, ok then I clicked System and there are tabs: motherhood, processor, accelerator
<cfhowlett> qwebirc15895, System >>
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlet, only processsor -> executive cap its what it allows me to modify
<cfhowlett> System > Boot Order
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett there ir not Boot order option
<cfhowlett> qwebirc15895, put up the image
<cfhowlett> qwebirc15895, should look like this https://ibb.co/p0qMydz
<InspectorCluseau> ;;tlast
<InspectorCluseau> oops
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett yes, true looks like that but I cannot modify anything, all grey
<cfhowlett> qwebirc15895, did you shut down the machine?
<qwebirc15895> top 3 in boot order clicked but i cannot modify them
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett, not sure, how to shut down? sorry total noob :(
<cfhowlett> qwebirc15895, ubuntu > shutdown
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett ok so in Boot order what do i choose?
<cfhowlett> to  boot from the hard drive ...
<nara> Hello all, is it possible to have same make and models connected to one system via USB and print based on the printer name on ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> nara huh?
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett ok, only click hardrive option, then ok and then start the machine?
<cfhowlett> turn off all other boot options and reboot
<uzee> Hi all, I'm trying to create a partitioning recipe with lvm for unattended installs. As far as I understand, I need to specify min, priority and max values for each partition. This implies that I always should know the underlying disk capacity. I was hoping I can deal with this in percentages so that whatever the disk size, it should do the right thing. I specified all percentages but the install breaks at installing linux-headers, which is after
<uzee> the disk partitioning, but the console shows a "no space left on device" error
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett ok, reboot you meant restart machine or reboot main laptop?
<cfhowlett> qwebirc15895, think about what you just asked me for just a moment
<cfhowlett> ...
<cfhowlett> you are configuring the virtual machine.
<cfhowlett> NOT your host machine
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett ok, i reboot machine it says "Fatal not bootable medium found! System halted"
<cfhowlett> qwebirc15895, then you probably did not install to the HDD
<cfhowlett> WAIT
<cfhowlett> did you download the ubuntu .iso to install from or did you get a pre-configured VM
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett downloaded the ubuntu, i dont know where to get pre-configured VM
<cfhowlett> qwebirc15895, which ubuntu did you download
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop--amd64.iso
<cfhowlett> qwebirc15895, OK .  tell me about the VM settings > hdd size, video ram ...
<uzee> does anyone know how lvm partitioning can be done in preseed but based on percentage of disk space?
<uzee> instead of absolute numbers for min, max, priority
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett: base memory 1024, chip PIIX3, pointing device UBS, 1cpu, controller IDE ubuntu
<cfhowlett> so ... no hard drive to install to?
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett what do you mean? it's a virtutal machine to install ubuntu, not hardrive partition?
<cfhowlett> qwebirc15895, where exactly do you think you are going to install ubuntu to?
<cfhowlett> same as if your laptop had no hard drive
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett I dont know i followed guide to install ubuntu in VM someone gave me here yesterday
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett the VM machine says ubuntu operating system its weird
<cfhowlett> and that guide stated that you need to configure a virtual hard drive
<privism> qwebirc15895: How do you tell Ubuntu is installed?
<cuppa_coffee> Hey all, anybody any idea why my ubuntu 19.04 is not finding my 5.1 surround set. As far as i can tell, all jacks are in the right holes but when testing only the rear left speaker is found
<qwebirc15895> in general it says operating system ubuntu (64 bit)
<privism> qwebirc15895: If you follow the guide correctly, after Ubuntu setup it will reboot to ubuntu.
<qwebirc15895> I followed guide and it didnt work
<privism> qwebirc15895: That means nothing, just a setting.
<qwebirc15895> After a successful installation we have to remove our installation .iso image from the virtual optical drive before we reboot. This can be done from the "Devices" menu or by removing the .iso from the VM settings:
<qwebirc15895> that part didnt work
<cfhowlett> qwebirc15895, see the storage options?  see the Virtual Hard Drive?  https://postimg.cc/FdDv7gVR
<privism> You don't need to do that because VM will eject media
<cfhowlett> still need to set the boot options privism.
<cfhowlett> otherwise, it will give the No boot media detected message
<BluesKaj> cuppa_coffee, check alsamixer for the listed vol ctrls and unmute them if muted
<privism> In default order it will find HDD automatically unless user messed up something
<cfhowlett> so far, it appears no hdd was created ... still awaiting confirmation
<cuppa_coffee> @blueskaj, how do i find alsamixer?
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett storage -> under controller SATA -> hector.vdi -> hard disk SATA port 0
<privism> Possibly there's no HDD or he just boot live discs so nothing installed
<cfhowlett> privism, yep
<BluesKaj> cuppa_coffee, type alsamixer in the console
<cfhowlett> qwebirc15895, it appears you have an HDD.  I would guess you successfully booted to a live session but did not install.  try again
<qwebirc15895> cfhowlett you mean try guide again, but what about last step that didnt work last time: After a successful installation we have to remove our installation .iso image from the virtual optical drive before we reboot. This can be done from the "Devices" menu or by removing the .iso from the VM settings:
<cfhowlett> remember those boot settings we just did?
<cuppa_coffee> BluesKaj, thanks, some settings were mutes indeed. Now im only missing the rear right speaker
<BluesKaj> cuppa_coffee, is it listed in alsamixer?
<privism> qwebirc15895: Maybe you can try watching more updated step by step video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_bkHgEdYYI
<privism> Since you haven't gone anywhere yet you can just delete VM with all files and start over again.
<cfhowlett> !cookie | privism great suggestion!
<ubottu> privism great suggestion!: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<BluesKaj> also do F6 in alsamixer and find the audiocard, the choose it
<qwebirc15895> privism ok you mean delete the machine? or VMbox and resintall? will watch video thanks, im total noob xD
<BluesKaj> then
<BluesKaj> cuppa_coffee, also make sure that automute is disabled
<cuppa_coffee> BluesKaj, ive got master, headphones, pcm, front, front mic, front mic boost, surround, center, lfe, side, line, s/pdif, s/pdif default pcm, auto-mute, dynamic power control, loopback, rear mic and rear mic boost
<privism> qwebirc15895: right click on the machine, select remove, and then click "delete all files"
<cuppa_coffee> disbaled automute, still no rear right. All others still work :S
<BluesKaj> cuppa_coffee, then make sure your rear right audio connector on the sound panel is well connected
<qwebirc15895> privism thanks will see video now and hopefully will work, thanks so much for all the support so far
<privism> np
<BluesKaj> cuppa_coffee, which audio card ?
<cuppa_coffee> well ill be dammed, some fiddling with the plugs seemed to help!
<cuppa_coffee> BluesKaj, card is showing up as HDA ATI SB
<dsuch> Hello, I am on Ubuntu MATE 18.04 and I have a question about Open File dialogs. Some programs, like Firefox or Sublime Text, do not show by default a location text box input when I press Ctrl-O to open a file.
<dsuch> Instead there is a breadcrumbs like path which is not productive to use if I already have a full file path copied to clipboard already (e.g. from log files).
<dsuch> I know I can use Ctrl-L but it is growing old to do it each time I need to open a file - do you perhaps know if the file location input box can be made permanently visible? Thanks a lot.
<qwebirc15895> privism i select virtual hard disk, virtual machine disk or virtualbox disk image?
<BluesKaj> cuppa_coffee, run this in the console , it will show the audio driver, we need to know
<BluesKaj> cuppa_coffee, cat /proc/asound/modules
<cuppa_coffee> bas@Zeus:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
<cuppa_coffee>  0 snd_hda_intel
<cuppa_coffee>  1 snd_hda_intel
<lotuspsychje> dsuch: perhaps try also #ubuntu-mate
<BluesKaj> cuppa_coffee, ok run, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , in the console then you may need to reboot
<dsuch> lotuspsychje: I will try it, thanks.
<cuppa_coffee> BluesKaj, the whole 5.1 set now seems to work after fiddling with some cables. It seems some channels were muted in alsamixer, but are now nicely maxed out and the test makes them all make sound. Might be a crack in the cable as an extra?
<BluesKaj> cuppa_coffee, could be a cable problem, difficult to tell unless you swap it out
<cuppa_coffee> BluesKaj, feared as much. This is a cheap set, so no easy swapping. Thank you very much for your help!
<BluesKaj> cuppa_coffee, yw, good luck :-)
<nara> Hello all, is it possible to have same make and models connected to one system via USB and print based on the printer name ?
<lotuspsychje> nara: man lpr
<qwebirc15895> when installing ubuntu in virtual machine what name, computer name, username, etc i need to use? i heard "root" is needed? im confused?
<EriC^^> qwebirc15895: those are arbitrary
<EriC^^> put whatever you want, root isnt used in ubuntu you use sudo to get privileges
<popey_> qwebirc15895: are you not following some online guide to install?
<maxzor> Hello, a problem I thought solved reappeared few days ago. Ubu 19.04. When laptop lid closed, it goes into sleep mode. When I reopen the lid, the system tried to wake up, and the login screen is frozen. Even other ttys. Cannot do anything but force reboot (alt print SUB).
<maxzor> I did two distro upgrades from 18.04 -> 18.10 -> 19.04
<qwebirc15895> popey yes i am but in the video he mentions to put root and then he put just his name so im confused
<maxzor> happens like 60% of every "sleep cycle"
<anddam> ducasse: any additional insight?
<lotuspsychje> anddam: ducasse might be afk for now, re-ask in the channel please
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | maxzor
<ubottu> maxzor: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<maxzor> lotuspsychje, ty
<anddam> lotuspsychje: is there a proper way to let my user to rw-acces /dev/kvm* or should I just create a group and a custom udev rule?
<anddam> btw I have no match in dmesg for "kvm", I'm not sure this is expected
<pragmaticenigma> anddam: Is your user part of the same group that owns /dev/kvm
<anddam> you mean the root group; no, it is not
<lotuspsychje> maxzor: ddi you have the same issues on your other ubuntu versions?
<maxzor> lotuspsychje, no
<maxzor> did a double jump so not tried on 18.10, but no pb on 18.04
<lotuspsychje> maxzor: maybe its wise to file a !bug against 19.04 then
<maxzor> ill follow the acpi procedure you linked first, y
<lotuspsychje> maxzor: ok
<pragmaticenigma> anddam: typically you don't want to alter permissions of a directory or item, especially in the /dev path. Set your user as part of the root group. also, learn to use sudo to make edits. that's what it is there for
<JPSman> Hey freedom lovers :)
<qwebirc15895> i installed ubunut in VM, clicked restart and i got this msg: "please remove the installation medium then press enter"
<JPSman> what VM are you using?
<anddam> pragmaticenigma: there programs that assume access to devices, cf. disks or dialout groups
<anddam> you are not going to run every terminal instance with sudo, you just want to be able to rw on the specific device
<pragmaticenigma> anddam: what exactly are you trying to do?
<anddam> or the libvirtd group itself from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<anddam> pragmaticenigma: I am not sure how I can rephrase that
<anddam> pragmaticenigma: I would like to figure it Ubuntu has a "proper" way (i.e. some group already defined) to provide user access to /dev/kvm* devices
<victorqueiroz> I've this problem that I only experience on Ubuntu and on my ThinkPads. When I hit brightness control buttons, the whole computer freezes for 1-2 seconds until I see the brightness really change. And the computer seems very leaky as well (Once I had 70% of the memory being used by gnome-shell and even after I executed "r" I still had a hard time using the computer because it was too slow)
<victorqueiroz> I had this problem on Ubuntu 19.04
<victorqueiroz> And early versions too
<pragmaticenigma> anddam: You're going to have to try and explain what you are trying to do. I have never seen the need for a user to access anything in /dev directly.
<anddam> pragmaticenigma: or if I should just add one I define and use a corresponding udev rule
<qwebirc15895> hi
<qwebirc15895> guys
<cryptodan> anddam: that gets created when you install the virt manager
<anddam> pragmaticenigma: seriously, never used a serial device?
<qwebirc15895> someone can help?: i installed ubunut in VM, clicked restart and i got this msg: "please remove the installation medium then press enter"
<anddam> pragmaticenigma: a modem, or fdisk/gdisk to format a new disk?
<anddam> cryptodan: ok, I figure that much,  but did not install the whole qemu-kvm shebang, I just installed Android Studio that tries to access /dev/kvm
<pragmaticenigma> anddam: for disk operations I use the sudo command like many others. Modem is controlled through Network Manager, there is no reason for me to interface directly with the device
<pakcjo> Hi, is there a channel for package development? motu?
<anddam> cryptodan: so I'm just using libvirtd group
<cryptodan> anddam: also check the /etc/group file for groups to be added to
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | pakcjo
<ubottu> pakcjo: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<anddam> pragmaticenigma: I use USB token that go over CDC, so I constantly use a terminal emulator on ttyACM*
<pragmaticenigma> anddam: So you have an edge use case... kind of vital information to include with your question
<anddam> cryptodan: again, if libvirtd had been in /etc/group I would have used it. Notice I was asking *if* there was a proper way _in Ubuntu_ *or* I should just set it up on my own
<anddam> I see the point, thanks for the info
<cryptodan> anddam: the application would be responsible for setting up that group when installed if it required it and to have users be part of it
<qwebirc15895> popey i installed ubunut in VM, clicked restart and i got this msg: "please remove the installation medium then press enter"
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc15895: what happens when you follow that instruction
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc15895: So use the VM's controls to eject the media and press the enter key. If you don't know how. Go read the documentation of your VM application.
<qwebirc15895> monekydust i dont know where or how to remove the installation medium, i havent pressed enter yet
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc15895: hit enter
<qwebirc15895> pragmaticenigma i installed from doanloaded file in windows to VM machine, nothing to eject
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc15895: or close the VM client
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc15895: is that virtualbox?
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc15895: You didn't read my statement, I'll repeat. You VM program will have control menus. One of those menus has the ability to "eject" the media. If you didn't bother to read how to use your VM application, that's on you. Use google to find out how to eject media in your VM application. Example: "VirtualBox eject media"
<qwebirc15895> monekydust hit enter directly? without removing that medium it say?
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc15895: yes, try it
<thsnr> anddam: what version of ubuntu are you using? /dev/kvm should belong to group kvm as specified by /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules
<qwebirc15895> Monkeydust seems it work it asked for password and i log it, how to open linux terminal there now?
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc15895: ctrl alt t
<McErroneous> Hi, does somebody by accident know the first version of Ubuntu that used upstart ?
<anddam> thsnr: +79?
<thsnr> yes
<anddam> it's commented on my 18.04
<anddam> I re-enabled that w/o the static option
<qwebirc15895> MonkeyDust thanks, if i want to install sth from github etc can do all from VM? nothing will be downnloaded to windows?
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc15895: no, only in the vm
<anddam> I need to rebuild to have the special file rebuilt according to new rule, right?
<popey_> McErroneous: https://launchpad.net/upstart/+packages - 11.10?
<qwebirc15895> MonkeyDust, ok lets see if it works, THANKS :)
<popey_> McErroneous: oh, 9.10 is listed too
<popey_> McErroneous: hah, scroll down further, 8.04 :)
<anddam> I mean even 'udevadm trigger' won't recreate a device that is already presente, is that correct?
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc15895: yw ... lock the terminal icon in the taskbar
<thsnr> anddam: i am not sure about that, i would have recommended trigger
<thsnr> perhaps udevadm trigger /dev/kvm will do the trick
<anddam> thsnr: tried sudo udevadm trigger --attr-match=kernel='kvm'  to no avail
<qwebirc15895> MonkeyDust, you mean lock the VM ico in the windows taskbar on the lower right? how to do this?
<thsnr> anddam: if you do not want to reboot then you can try to remove and reprobe the kvm kernel module
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc15895: no... which version of ubuntu are you using
<anddam> thsnr: oh right
<anddam> thsnr: btw isn't it strange I do no see any match in dmesg for "kvm" (case insensitive)?
<qwebirc15895> MonkeyDust Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<anddam> thsnr: probing the module back did the trick
<TJ-> anddam: I may have missed it, but /lib/udev/rules.d/60-qemu-system-common.rules from qemu-system-common has the non-commented rule to set GROUP=kvm, MODE=0660, if that's of any use to you
<McErroneous> Upstart is firmly established since Ubuntu 6.10, (wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Upstart/)
<anddam> TJ-: that's what I used, but I do not have any of the qemu- packages installed
<hotforexagent> hi
<TJ-> anddam: right; I wasn't following your convo so just wanted to ensure you were aware of it
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc15895: moment, my own vm stalls
<qwebirc15895> MonkeyDust Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS, you mean lock the ubuntu machine in the VM taskbar? seems it is there already? on the left column
<qwebirc15895> ok
<thsnr> anddam: since dmesg is a ring buffer then any kvm module entries at boot might have already been overwritten
<TJ-> anddam: that package can be installed without the heavyweight QEMU binaries for emulation
<thsnr> that might be a better idea then modifying /lib files manually :) eventhough the line is enabled (uncommented) since 18.10
<TJ-> anddam:  thsnr As I recall the kvm modules no longer do a printk(INFO...) as they did years ago
<TJ-> anddam: so no "kvm:" in dmesg would be expected
<thsnr> good to know
<qwebirc15895> MonkeyDust will wait for your update before i do anything else in the VM
<qwebirc15895> what does this mean in VM ubuntu machine: "lock the terminal icon in the taskbar"
<qwebirc15895> hi
<llcy> Hey everyone! I want to create an `alias` for php. Like, p() { php ${1}.php } -- except I want this to work with all the arguments, too. So `p x y z` should be expanded to `php p.php x y z`. How can I accomplish this?
<llcy> and in some cases, I want to re-arrange some args. Like $3 $1 $2, and then all the remaining arguments at the end, without knowing how many of them there are. Is this possible?
<pragmaticenigma> llcy: Please don't cross post, our community guidelines ask that you politely wait in the channel you first asked
<llcy> pragmaticenigma, sorry! wont do it again! I got a response on #bash, in case anyone attempts to answer :/
<GivenToCode> Hi, we are updating some server images to 18.04. The images are deployed to both aws and non-aws environments. What is the difference between linux-generic-hwe-18.04 and linux-aws-hwe-18.04?
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc15895: you experiment a bit in a vm, click here and there
<pragmaticenigma> GivenToCode: One is a customized kernel specific to being used in the AWS environment, the other is HWE kernel provided by Canonical
<samba35> lotuspsychje, sorry
<samba35> it was pain
<pragmaticenigma> samba35: lotuspsychje has stepped away
<samba35> ok no issue but i must say thanks to him ,there was system related issuse but he try to him me at his best
<skyweb>  /msg NickServ identify
<samba35> what is differance in apt upgrade and full-upgrade ?
<pragmaticenigma> samba35: take a look at "man apt"
<samba35> so what is recommand upgrade or full-upgrade  ?
<popey_> the latter, usually
<pragmaticenigma> samba35: Unless you have a specific reason to, "apt upgrade" is usually sufficient
<samba35> ok
<pragmaticenigma> samba35: That is why I pointed you to look at the documentation. The choice in the commands depends on what you are trying to accomplish
<samba35> ok
<samba35> thanks
<samba35> pragmaticenigma, you are from ubuntu ?
<pragmaticenigma> samba35: Everyone here is a volunteer
<popey_> if you have a separate /boot partition (for example if you use disk encryption) full-upgrade might be preferred so your /boot doesn't run out of space (which can happen)
<samba35> ok .. :)
<Paddy_NI> Hello I am wondering if anyone can help me get rid of a couple of pixel overlap on my primary display?  I have two displays hooked up to their own graphics cards both older radeon cards using radeon drivers. My primary display is on the right (hooked up via DVI) and secondary on the left (hooked up via VGA, D-SUB).  The secondary display trespasses on the primary by maybe 2 pixels on the left edge.
<Paddy_NI> I am told to use xrandr to fix this however it makes the displays behave and look very oddly and results in them also being mirrored as opposed to being joined
<Paddy_NI> The primary display (DVI) is 1600x900 and the secondary is 1366x768
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: use something like "xrandr --output HDMI-1 --left-of eDP-1" (puts the external HDMI to left of an built-in LCD (on my laptop)
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, How would I get the proper interface names?
<Paddy_NI> Oh silly me
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: "xrandr -q"
<Paddy_NI> xrandr
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<Paddy_NI> Okay so "DVI-0" is my primary and "VGA-1-0" is my secondary
<whishes> join server irc.all4y.net
<lol768> Hi folks. I installed a new CPU yesterday. System seemed to work, but today there are .. issues and it no longer boots
<lol768> I can get into an init=/bin/bash and do an fsck of my rootfs but fsck segfaults
<TJ-> lol768: sounds like hardware issue... check CPU is seated, that RAM modules haven't been disturbed, that disk cables are firmly connected
<lol768> Any tips on how to rule certain things out? I did a memtest86 yesterday and it seemed fine. Just open it up and check everything? Try a live disk?
<TJ-> lol768: does it happen after some time of operating? in which case suspect thermal issues
<TJ-> lol768: replacing a CPU usually infers fitting a heat-sinkn
<TJ-> lol768: and that infers you need to spread some thermal paste *evenly* on the CPU
<lol768> Thermal paste was on the rear of the heatsink
<TJ-> lol768: depending on PC it may infer a fan, too
<lol768> I did check it had spread onto the CPU
<GivenToCode> pragmaticenigma, re: aws hwe, do you know if the differences between aws and generic are documented anywhere?
<TJ-> lol768: before you fitted the heatsink did you ensure none of the new CPU's pins/legs were bent - that is a hard one to spot without re-lifting the CPU to check
<lol768> No, but i can try and check that. Is there a nice and easy way to lift the CPU back out?
<lol768> Obviously remove heatsink, retract metal lever
<lol768> .. pull? :P
<pragmaticenigma> GivenToCode: I do not, typically differences are optimizations for the operating environment. Things like unnecassary driver modules are removed, or tweaked for better performance of the environment they are going to be working with in
<TJ-> lol768: indeed :) I usually fit the CPU, lock the lever, then immediately unlock and lift it to check the legs are fine, before fitting a heatsink
<TJ-> lol768: but before you do that check all the other things, like monitoring the temperatures
<lol768> Temps seemed _okay_ in the BIOS
<TJ-> lol768: also check the kernel log (dmesg) for clues when it fails
<lol768> That's a good shout
<lol768> I love dealing with hardware 🙄
<TJ-> lol768: monitor temps from the OS, as in "grep . /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone*/temp "
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, That command does exactly what I already have and retains the overlap. I suppose I need to figure out the "--pos". Thank you for simplifying that for me :-)
<lol768> Good idea
<lol768> Thanks for all that :)
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, If the primary display is being overlapped by the secondary then which display do I need to target with the positioning?
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: the overlap you're on about, I think you're mistaken!
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, How so?
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: I'm going to bet what you're talking about is you've made an application full-screen on one monitor and can see it's border on the other?
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Not even fullscreen
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: does the *desktop* of the left monitor appear on the right monitor?
<Paddy_NI> if I even put my mouse in that overlap it shows on the other dislay
<Paddy_NI> *display
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Yes
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: ahh, OK, I stand corrected then. Because you've got 2 GPUs with potentially different drivers, we need to collect some more info.
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, FYI it does this with one card
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: let's start with "pastebinit <( uname -r; lsb_release -a; xrandr -q; cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log )"
<Paddy_NI> I am currently using two but it still does it with one card
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Both cards are old radeon cards that are both using the radeon driver
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cDFwhBgDPn/
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: it sounds like a video memory mapping issue, which I've seen a few times over the years, but they're rare
<Paddy_NI> pastebinit seems to have some issues
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, I have had this issue with arch, kde neon, xubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu mate for the past 3 or 4 releases
<Paddy_NI> It's most certainly to do with these monitors
<Paddy_NI> Given that I have had the same issue on completely different hardware.
<Paddy_NI> With one gpu
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: what a great warning msg! "(WW) RADEON(G0): 3 ZaphodHeads crtcs unavailable. Some outputs will stay off."
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<Paddy_NI> Interesting
<TJ-> The monitors will only display what is sent to them, I cannot think of a way that a monitor could display something meant for the other - this a GPU issue
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, So the other computer I have with intel graphics that does the same thing is also a gpu issue?
<qwebirc15895> hi when typing in ubunut VM keyboard is not what i have french keyboard, how to change?
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Is it possible in the current case that one of the cards does not support glamour and the other does?
<Paddy_NI> Or the tearing "auto" is causing issues?
<Paddy_NI> I wish I had more knowledge in this area :-)
<Paddy_NI> I guess I can't know everything... :-(
<Paddy_NI> lol
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: line 947 is where they get combined; the X,Y range looks correct there: [  1134.470] (II) RADEON(0): Allocate new frame buffer 2966x900
<qwebirc15895> hi
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: I've never seen this message before "randr: falling back to unsynchronized pixmap sharing" and it raises my suspicions so is something to follow up on and understand its implications
<qwebirc15895> hi when typing in ubunut VM keyboard is not what i have french keyboard, how to change?
<Paddy_NI> When I used Arch TJ- I also used a dvi to vga adapter so that both displays at that time used VGA.  I resolved the overlap at that time by resetting the displays using their OSD controls at the same time and rapidly pressing auto
<Paddy_NI> With my now using DVI auto is not available on the primary
<Paddy_NI> I never did like the strain the dvi adapter put on the connector of my pc so I am kinda glad to be rid of it
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Also if I use wayland I don't have this issue.  Sadly Wayland is not quite ready yet
<Paddy_NI> Also wayland resolves screen tearing for me
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: in AMD/Radeon land there is apparently a 'technology' called "Eyefinity" for multi-monitors, and one of its 'knobs' is being able to adjust the width of an overlapping "bezel" - I suspect this is what you are seeing
<Paddy_NI> Oh, I wonder if that means I need to start messing with xorg.conf
<qwebirc15895> how to change keyboard to french in ubuntu VM?
<Paddy_NI> Hopefully not but if it fixes it I will gladly learn how
<sanji515> hello everyone,
<sanji515> I'm using puppeteer which installed `Headless chrome browser` but it has some missing package so I used command `ldd chrome | grep not` for listing the missing package and installed  it manually but can I automate this process by running the one script so that it can list and install those packages
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: this link describes it (Windows specific) but does detail the Bezel adjust. https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/dh-014
<ndayalan> qwebirc15895: To change the keyboard layout, go to the system menu and select "System Settings". Then select "Region & Language" on the left of the items list to open the panel.
<qwebirc15895> ndayalan I did but I have to install new langauages and I get error to install
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Do you think I could configure the xrandr command to configure the positioning?
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: I'm not sure, not used Radeon/AMD
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: but this bezel adjust does seem to describe what you're experiencing
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Would that matter?
<ndayalan> qwebirc15895: Click the + button in the "Input Sources" section, select the language which is associated with the layout, then select a layout and press "Add"
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Supposedly though only on extended mode?
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, I am using joined, extended seems to treat both displays as one big desktop with panel etc spanning both
<Paddy_NI> No pretty :-)
<ndayalan> qwebirc15895: When you add a new input source, it becomes available to use and it's shown in the list below Input Sources.
<Paddy_NI> Not rather
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: you could look through the Xorg Driver/Radeon bug list here to see if you can find something that describes the issue, I've not found anything so far. https://bugs.freedesktop.org/buglist.cgi?component=Driver%2FRadeon&order=changeddate%20DESC%2Cbug_status%2Cpriority%2Cassigned_to%2Cbug_id&product=xorg&query_format=advanced&resolution=---
<ndayalan> qwebirc15895: you can also fix this via the command line: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration", the keyboard type on the first screen will likely be correct ("Generic") then when you hit OK (Enter) the other screens will prompt you for language etc. use arrow keys to scroll up and down between options and "Enter" for OK
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: you really need someone familiar and expert with radeon multi-monitor config
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, It's a real head scratcher lol
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Agreed
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, What am I loosing out on when using wayland?
<Paddy_NI> Typically
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: not sure; I don't use it so not had chance to discover trade-offs
<Paddy_NI> As it does not happen under wayland I might be able to get by with it
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, No worries, I really appreciate your time. Thank you very much :-)
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: the fact you can fix it in xorg with this "joined" vs "extended" modes too suggests it should be adjustable somehow, but the adjust sounds to be internal to the radeon driver, not something xrandr can access
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, The radeon driver is the open source one no?
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, The refresh rate on "DVI-0" is "59.95*+" and the refresh rate on "VGA-1-0" is "59.79*+" according to xrandr -q
<Paddy_NI> Would that be meaningless
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: I presume so - I'm thinking about the GUI settings you have access to also. I'm not aware of what is available for radeon in this area. I know Nvidia drivers have the nvidia-settings tools, I assume Radeon has something similar
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Not at all, you would need to use the proprietary drivers for that afaik
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: those are what the monitors tell the GPU they support, nothing to do with this bezel issue
<Paddy_NI> Ah
<Paddy_NI> Thought it would have been a syncing issue
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: is the Pc using Linuc exclusively, or does it dual-boot Windows?
<Paddy_NI> Just clutching at straws so I am :-)
<Paddy_NI> Linux exclusively
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: OK ... I had this vague wonder if a warm reboot from Windows to Linux might be leaving the GPU configured this way, and the linux driver (not knowing about bezel overlap) would leave a Windows adjustment setting inside the GPU
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: do you get the bezel if you switch layouts (as a test) ? As in, put the monittor that is usually on the left, to the right (in software - don't physically move them!)
<Paddy_NI> It's possible I suppose, I wonder if I can get a windows live environment.  I guess that would be a nightmare as drivers would need to be installed and it would need a reboot which would be unfeasible
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: ignore the Windows angle if it isn't a dual-boot system
<Paddy_NI> Actually I think that does away with the overlap. just a sec
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: I'm just trying to come up with rationale hypothesis for a weird issue!
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: aha, so could it be related to the dimensions of each display I wonder?
<popey_> have we seen output from xrandr ?
<popey_> (I have the overlap issue in KDE Neon sometimes, if I don't arrange monitors correctly / precisely)
<TJ-> maybe its some weirdness of calculation in rounding, when the larger is to the right of the smaller, or visa-versa
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, That's a point I should have made earlier
<Paddy_NI> popey_, Yeah I had the same issues with neon. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cDFwhBgDPn/
<TJ-> popey_: see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cDFwhBgDPn/
<popey_> Paddy_NI: what desktop you on right now?
<Paddy_NI> If I pull the monitors apart using the display settings in gnome the overlap vanishes however I cannot mouse over between them
<Paddy_NI> Ubuntu 19.04
<Paddy_NI> GNOME
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: I'd have said - if you only posititioned the monitors using the drag-n-drop GUI tool, that you'd accidentally created the overlap. But as the "xrandr --output X --left-of Y" also cuased it, I think that can be ruleed out
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Yeah I originally thought just that
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: I wonder if the GUI drag-n-drop isn't causing this - does it have a "snap" action that brings the 2 displays together when they get close?
<popey_> i would delete or backup/move the .config/monitors.xml, logout / login and re-try using only the UI, no xrandr
<popey_> corruption in monitors.xml has bitten me before
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Yes they snap together
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: ^^^^^
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: that's a good suggestion from popey_
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: I have to go now, got Huskies to run! Good luck
<popey_> o/
<Paddy_NI> popey_, An interesting point. When I was trying to resolve screen tearing by creating a 20.radeon.conf file it would freeze upon trying to login from gdm.  When I switched to a tty and removed the 20 radeon file it logged in straight to the desktop without the overlap with the displays in my desired positioning
<Paddy_NI> I am going to try what you said now popey_
<popey_> cool
<Paddy_NI> Guys thank you btw I really do appreciate this :-)
<popey_> no problemo, it's annoying, i know
<Paddy_NI> brb
<Paddy_NI> Okay so I logged out and when I tried to log back in popey it froze on the GDM login screen.  I switched to a tty, logged in and rebooted the computer.  Logged back in successfully and the monitors defaulted to the wrong sides. I adjusted them back so display 2 was on the right and I have the overlap back again
<Paddy_NI> My Wife doesn't understand what the problem is....
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> Apparently I am being too much of a perfectionist.  I AM NOT MAD!!!
<Paddy_NI> X-D
<Mead> wait, you are in #ubuntu and claiming to have a wife? I call shinanigans!
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> Yeah I was quite surprised too
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install spouse
<Paddy_NI> The sudo part is essential
<SimonNL> reinstall ?
<cfhowlett> lol
<cfhowlett> I think install -f might also be called for
<Paddy_NI> If I mention that I am still trying to fix these pixels I think I will be getting purged before long
<Mead> E: Unable to locate package wife   maybe I need to install a new repository,  is there one for mail order russian wives?
<Paddy_NI> I need to start being productive, popey if it is okay with you perhaps I can ping you later today?
<leftyfb> Mead: can we help you with something?
<Mead> yeah,  can you point me to some info on how to connect to and browse SMB shares via CLI?
<thsnr> Mead: check out smbclient
<leftyfb> Mead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20(Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal)%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<leftyfb> Mead: first result on google for "Ubuntu samba command line"
<Mead> leftyfb: No I've got the SMB share up and running on another machine already, I want to access it
<thsnr> step 8 of the guide
<leftyfb> Mead: we cannot help you if you don't bother reading instructions
<popey_> Paddy_NI: sure
<Co2ooZieJi> Why was the recent MDS kernel update(https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/MDS) distributed in the 'updates' pocket and not the 'security' pocket? If it had been in 'security' then some servers with the standard automatic update would have installed it.
<tomreyn> i don't know the answer to your question, but know this: generally, security patches move from -security to -updates after a (sometimes short?) while. -security is really just there as a central infrastructure (i.e. everyone should use "security.ubuntu.com" in sources.list) to ensure fast propagation of security patches to affected systems.
<tomreyn> Co2ooZieJi: ^
<tomreyn> i.e. if you only have -security enabled but not -updates you're doing it wrong, i'd say, since you'll likley miss critical security patches.
<tomreyn> and maybe i'm wrong: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#How_are_the_.22-updates.22_and_.22-security.22_pockets_different.3F
<tomreyn> yes, i'm wrong there, sorry.
<popey_> A question for the security team, who hang out in #ubuntu-hardened
<Co2ooZieJi> tomreyn, Thanks for the reply. The standard configuration of unattended-upgrades only enables "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-security" as a default pocket to install from. I thought it was strange that the patch skipped -security and went straight to -updates
<Co2ooZieJi> popey_, Thanks I'll ask in #ubuntu-hardened
<ioria> i think because has shipped with the new -50 kernel (alias in -updates)
<other_rick> Hi, how I can know if the X is using framebuffer?
<nicenoob> hi
<nicenoob> if someone can answer my question i will wait here
<leftyfb> !ask | nicenoob
<ubottu> nicenoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nicenoob> oh im sorry
<nicenoob> so i got the ubuntu boot files (extracted them from 7zip) will my dvd work if i copy the boot files to the disc or i need to burn them?
<leftyfb> nicenoob: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<popey_> nicenoob: whats the actual goal here?
<popey_> hah :)
<nCrazed> bootable media?
<nicenoob> yeah
<nicenoob> i have a DVD
<leftyfb> nicenoob: burn the iso as you normall burn iso's. As an image, usin an iso imaging tool
<leftyfb> nicenoob: I like to use etcher.io
<nicenoob> oh ok
<nicenoob> i thought it would work if i copied them to the dvd folder
<nicenoob> thank you
<benyaminxploit> hello
<nicenoob> hi
<benyaminxploit> wht ar u come from?
<cfhowlett> benyaminxploit/ this is ubuntu worldwide support.  what is your ubuntu question?
<nicenoob> if this works, im going to try ubuntu and might install it
<nicenoob> linux is great
<nicenoob> but im a newbie
<benyaminxploit> yeah me to
<nicenoob> what is your question benyaminxploit
<nicenoob> this is the support channel
<benyaminxploit> my question ?
<cfhowlett> benyaminxploit/ the topic is ubuntu support.  what is your support question?
<cfhowlett> chitchat/jibberjabber is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ndayalan> I was trying to find the font that I use in the terminal and the output I get from the command "fc-match" is "Vera.ttf: Bitstream Vera Sans" "Roman". I would like to know whether the above font is the one am I using or it displays the match available fonts as mentioned in the man page.
<benyaminxploit> Ubuntu is an open source software operating system that runs from the desktop, so what does it mean from open source?
<cfhowlett> benyaminxploit/ quite easy to google that
<benyaminxploit> haha oke
<benyaminxploit> actually what are the weaknesses of ubuntu?
<thsnr> ndayalan: fc-match searches for fonts given a pattern (empty in your case), check your terminal settings for the font used
<cfhowlett> benyaminxploit/ ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<benyaminxploit> why do many people come in and out? even though this is a good forum for beginners, lots of things to learn here
<cfhowlett> !silence | benyaminxploit
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | benyaminxploit
<ubottu> benyaminxploit: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<popey_> benyaminxploit: because there are a lot of people using Ubuntu, and people often boot up and shutdown their computers.
<benyaminxploit> okey,good reason
<McErroneous> Hey, which command was used in Ubuntu 5.10 to manage services ? With which version of Ubuntu was the "service"-command beeing introduced ?
<ndayalan> thsnr: is there any similar commands like "dpkg-reconfigure" to change fonts
<thsnr> ndayalan: what terminal are you using?
<ndayalan> thsnr: st-256color
<benyaminxploit> oh yeah how do you run xchat?
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | benyaminxploit
<ubottu> benyaminxploit: xchat and xchat-gnome are old IRC clients which are not actively maintained outside of Ubuntu/Debian. Some versions of Ubuntu do not include them. Users of 14.04 onwards should strongly consider using hexchat instead, which has good upstream support and is widely recommended by the IRC community over xchat and xchat-gnome.
<cfhowlett> no one should be running xchat!!!!
<cfhowlett> nor should it still be default in ubuntu ...
<thsnr> ndayalan: configuration of the st font happens at compile-time. did you build it yourself or install a package?
<benyaminxploit> why not run xchat?
<thsnr> ndayalan: the default is "Liberation Mono:pixelsize=12:antialias=true:autohint=true"
<cfhowlett> benyaminxploit/ you have to read the information people send >>> https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html
<McErroneous> ubuntu dont know...
<lotuspsychje> !patience | McErroneous
<ubottu> McErroneous: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ndayalan> thsnr: I compile it myself and I could see the default in file config.h but I wish to know other fonts available to me to change it in Ubuntu 16.04
<thsnr> ndayalan: fc-match -a will print a list of available fonts
<leftyfb> McErroneous: why are you asking about a release from 14 years ago?
<hggdh> McErroneous: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) is *old*. You would probably find your answer  faster if you installed it under a VM
<ndayalan> thsnr: is it possible to use these fonts in tty also
<McErroneous> Ubuntu does not have tradition, wiki-pages are deleted, and "calling it self"/"aims to be"  the best documented Linux distro.. ?
<McErroneous> hggdh: how would that help ?
<McErroneous> hggdh: i installed it already...
<hggdh> McErroneous: do you have a support question? 5.10 is not supported anymore
<cfhowlett> this ^^^^
<ndayalan> thsnr: also I boot the system in text mode to read the messages, there the font looks different
<McErroneous> hahaha, just say, i dont know...,
<hggdh> McErroneous: ok. Can you please stop now?
<McErroneous> upgrade n update is typical ubuntu answer... , hggdh i dont want anything from you..., you replied to my question, by making irrelevant suggestions...
 * cfhowlett tests the functionality of hexchat /ignore command.  It works!
<hggdh> McErroneous: stop now
<benyaminxploit> anyone know linux times server here?
<tomreyn> benyaminxploit: do you mean network time protocol servers?
<thsnr> ndayalan: afaik tty requires use of bitmap fonts so they are not all usable. that is also what you are seeing when booting in text mode
<cfhowlett> !ntp | benyaminxploit
<ubottu> benyaminxploit: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<thsnr> but others might correct me
<josmar> Tengo algunos problemas con mi ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !es | josmar
<ubottu> josmar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<McErroneous> I have a printed documentation, but in the index i cant find "service" or daemon....
<benyaminxploit> I mean channel kali linux
<cfhowlett> !kali | benyaminxploit
<ubottu> benyaminxploit: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<jameson777> Hey everybody!
<bonzibuddy> Hello!
<jameson777> I have a trouble with a boot partition, as it somehow changed keyboard layout, luks password isn't accepted, could someone help me to rebuild boot partition?
<TJ-> jameson777: the boot partition doesn't affect that. What may affect it, is changing system keyboard map that is set in the initialramfs (initrd.img-*)
<plongshot> I just got some warnings realated to intramfs upgrades. Should I correct this so I don't see this anymore?
<plongshot> https://pastebin.com/wW7GZPHq
<plongshot> Ubuntu Server 18.04
<TJ-> plongshot: is the system using LUKS encryption?
<plongshot> Here: this give better context shows the rest of the output.   https://pastebin.com/UJB1CEsn
<jameson777> TJ-: How to regenerate initramfs wit right US keyboard layout?
<TJ-> jameson777: what does "locale" report (put it in a pastebin if you can)
<jameson777> TJ-: I cannot boot, i can only get into chroot..
<whitenoise> hey guys, i'm looking for more information on CVE-2019-11815 -- short of upgrading to 5.0.8 kernel, are there any other options? are there minor release fixes from 4.x versions?
<TJ-> jameson777: So the crux here is you cannot enter some language-specific keys that are part of the LUKS passphrase?
<jameson777> Yes
<TJ-> jameson777: ok, cwhere have you mounted the chroot, what path?
<jameson777> TJ-: mounted as volume group to /mnt
<Jackneill> hi.
<TJ-> jameson777: OK, so "cat /mnt/etc/{keyboard,locale} "
<jameson777> TJ-: 15mins, preparing new vm
<Jackneill> when i try to boot i get a purple empty screen. i have ssd encryption (lvm). sometimes grub appear sometimes not
<Jackneill> i just recently did a do-release-upgrade
<Jackneill> any idea?
<Jackneill> (asus vivobook s14)
<benyaminxploit> :v
<jameson777> TJ-: There is no keyboard or locale files in /etc
<benyaminxploit> There are people here?
<lotuspsychje> benyaminxploit: only ubuntu questions here please
<benyaminxploit> what's the weakness of ubuntu?
<TJ-> jameson777: that might be part of the issue, if they haven't been set
<cfhowlett> benyaminxploit/ biggest weakness is between the keyboard and display
<tomreyn> Jackneill: what did you upgrade from and to?
<Jackneill> 18.04
<benyaminxploit> lotuspsychje what's your bot
<tomreyn> Jackneill: So you upgraded from Ubuntu 18.04 LTS to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS?
<Jackneill> no thats from
<Jackneill> to , what do-release-upgrade gave me
<Jackneill> 4.18.0-20-generic is the kernel
<benyaminxploit> lotuspsychje What do you mean
<tomreyn> Jackneill: are you able to run commands on this system now?
<Jackneill> i can edit grub conf
<Jackneill> i mean i can get to the grub booloade
<TJ-> Jackneill: *when* did you do the do-release-upgrade? Today?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: on the grub menu, select advanced, then recovery.
<Jackneill> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> Jackneill: tomreyn so in theory it should be to 18.10 or 19.04?
<jameson777> TJ-: I updated locales, but when i run update-grub, ubuntu on encrypted volume i nots found, and when run update-initramfs -u, there is problem with /etc/crypttab..
<plongshot> TJ-: Just saw that.  I think so. Let me check
<TJ-> jameson777: you're doing that in the chroot?
<tomreyn> TJ-: my guess is 18.10, but so far we can only guess.
<jameson777> TJ-: Preparing /boot, grub-install, uptate-initramfs -u
<Jackneill> TJ-, yes.
<tomreyn> Jackneill: let me know when you reach the recovery menu.
<TJ-> jameson777: when you prepared the chroot did you mount into it /dev /sys /proc and so on?
<jameson777> Sure
<TJ-> jameson777: so in theory there is no reason that the LUKS file-system cannot be found.
<TJ-> jameson777: is /boot/ in the root file-system, or is it on a separate file-system?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, i have reached the menu, and resumed. now i am in gdm login screen. albeit low resolution. so i guess a graphics driver issue? this laptop only has intel i5 cpu, with integrated stuff.
<plongshot> TJ-: I don't think so
<jameson777> Yes
<plongshot> TJ-: But my os is installed on /dev/sdb not sda
<TJ-> jameson777: and is /boot/ file-system also LUKS encrypted?
<EriC^^> jameson777: it's a separate filesystem?
<jameson777> TJ-: No, boot is not encrypted, only problem is now that in chroot when i run update-initramfs -u i get invalid line /etc/crypttab
<tomreyn> Jackneill: maybe. that's not where i wanted you to go, but now that youR'e there: are you able to login there?
<Jackneill> yes
<Jackneill> i guess everything is working fine just low resolution
<plongshot> TJ-: Sorry scratch that last comment. That was my laptop (local machine) that I was thinking of
<TJ-> jameson777: OK, so the issue isn't update-grub breaking LUKS, its the initialramfs build, due to some issue with the crypttab
<tomreyn> Jackneill: run this in a terminal, and post the http address it returns:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<jameson777> Yes, i need only fix crypttab so i cant fix boot, and boot into system and export bitcoins :)
<TJ-> jameson777: have you made recent changes to /etc/crypttab? have you examined it closely and verified it contains valid references to devices (UUIDs, etc.) ?
<TJ-> jameson777: sounds like there may be a syntax error in crypttab
<jameson777> TJ-: Well, this is raw backup, i have no physical system for now
<TJ-> jameson777: you're trying to do the recovery in a virtual machine? That should make no difference at this level
<jameson777> Yes
<jameson777> It should but i'm not expert
<TJ-> jameson777: is the VM image of a raw disk including the partition table?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/17c5
<jameson777> Yes, converted raw to vdi
<TJ-> jameson777: are you able to pastebin the crypttab so we can check its syntax?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: okay, so you upgraded to ubuntu 18.10
<tomreyn> !18.10 | Jackneill
<ubottu> Jackneill: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) is the 29th release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2019.  Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes - See also: bionic
<jameson777> TJ-:root@dell-VirtualBox:/# cat /etc/crypttab
<jameson777> sdb_crypt UUID=b183120b-9b99-4848-8f4c-60b263b6fe0c none luks,discard
<tomreyn> Jackneill: you could consider to just ignore the graphics issue and upgrade to 19.04 now
<Jackneill> tomreyn, sounds fine
<tomreyn> Jackneill: press ctrl-alt-f3 and login and run: sudo do-release-upgrade
<jameson777> TJ-: How should i regenerate crypttab entry, which uuid should i enter?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, already running though via terminal
<TJ-> jameson777: aha! I think I know what the issue is, and it isn't in the crypttab!
<tomreyn> Jackneill: the goal there is that you'll not depend on X
<TJ-> jameson777: You mentioned the VM image is VDI, which is VMware is it not?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, i see
<Jackneill> tomreyn, then ctrl-c sec
<jameson777> No, VDI is Virtualbox and VMDK is VMware
<jameson777> TJ-: please note that this system were never run in vm
<TJ-> Jackneill: and the error is that an entry in /etc/fstab refers to "/dev/sda" but if I recall correctly, VMware doesn't name its disk devices that way. If I am correct, and you can do in the VM chroot "ls /sys/block/" check what the disk names are
<TJ-> oh tab complete!!! Sorry Jackneill
<TJ-> jameson777: and the error is that an entry in /etc/fstab refers to "/dev/sda" but if I recall correctly, VMware doesn't name its disk devices that way. If I am correct, and you can do in the VM chroot "ls /sys/block/" check what the disk names are
<jameson777> TJ-: Names are right in /sys/block
<TJ-> jameson777: OK, then you'd better pastebin /etc/fstab fofr us
<jameson777> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<jameson777> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<jameson777> # /boot was on /dev/sda2 during installation
<jameson777> UUID=8ef2378b-3299-4a73-83a4-7aa9df35e8f1 /boot           ext4    defaults        0       2
<jameson777> # /boot/efi was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<jameson777> UUID=74F9-DF3F  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<jameson777> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 none            swap    sw              0       0
<tomreyn> !paste | jameson777
<ubottu> jameson777: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jameson777> ?
<TJ-> jameson777: is the LVM VG active? Does "ls /dev/mapper" show ubuntu--vg-root ?
<jameson777> Ok, I'm back, no more multilines
<jameson777> Yes I can see mapped volumes in chroot
<TJ-> jameson777: and that also appears inside the chroot ?
<TJ-> jameson777: the errors in your original pastebin and this diagnosis don't seem to match up right now - mention of /dev/sda for example, I'm not sure where that is coming from
<jameson777> control  ubuntu  ubuntu--vg-root  ubuntu--vg-swap_1
<gambl0r3> how do i make chromium to be the default web browsr?
<qwebirc43287> hi. i have tried to install a lot of linux distros and flavors. ubuntu xubuntux lununtu kubuntu, manjaro,mint.....all of them(on any version from 16.04 to 18.10) but lubuntu 16.04 take about 1 min to boot and about 30sec to go from login screen to desktop if it is dual boot or not. also, if i just upgrade from lubuntu 16.04 to 18.04 , same happens.  haw can i fix it?
<TJ-> jameson777: right now I'm stumped. I'm guessing this is related to copying the original disk image into a VM - but I may be wrong :p
<activist> hi. i could use my TV screen with HDMI without any problem but today i updated my OS and after this update i can not use only TV screen. I was doing Windows+P and i could use only TV screen but now i can't. When i try to do same thing it is doing extended screen. I couldn't figure out :|
<activist> How can i use just TV screen? Thanks.
<jameson777> TJ-: Anyway, could you please tell me, how to regenerate /etc/crypttab, what name to use, and what uuid from blkid?
<TJ-> jameson777: the "cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab" and previous message really feel like the chroot /dev isn't quite right, but I cannot think how
<tomreyn> qwebirc43287: so you're basically saying: all the linux distros and versions you tried take a long time to boot, right? what's your hardware?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, install-info <- error encountered while processing that
<TJ-> jameson777: none of the crypttab should need altering, as long as the block device with UUID=b183120b-9b99-4848-8f4c-60b263b6fe0c exists
<tomreyn> Jackneill: i don't understand what you're telling me.
<jameson777> TJ-: Warning is "﻿cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for ubuntu -"
<jameson777> /dev/sdb: UUID="b183120b-9b99-4848-8f4c-60b263b6fe0c" TYPE="crypto_LUKS"
<Jackneill> tomreyn, do-release-upgrade finished. but that an error
<Guest3712> activist: usually settings->display, and there to choose mirroring displays, make the tv primary display and switch the other off
<Jackneill> that errors were encountered while processing the install-info package
<qwebirc43287> all but lubuntu 16.04...hardware is preety old, toshiba sattelite A300, 2GB ram, intel HD-something graphics...
<jameson777> sdb_crypt UUID=b183120b-9b99-4848-8f4c-60b263b6fe0c none luks,discard
<plongshot> If I move my pulic key into a newly created subdirectory will I lose access to that server the next time I try to connect?
<TJ-> jameson777: right, nothing looks wrong there. The issue seems to be due to the fstab, and cryptsetup not being able to discover the root file-system, which is an LVM LV.
<tomreyn> Jackneill: which error? please provide context, use a pastebin, pipe output into "nc termbin.com 9999" and post the url here or take a screenshot and post it to an image hosting site such as imgur.com and post the url here.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, i wish there were more context
<Jackneill> as well
<TJ-> jameson777: the way cryptsetup works is, it looks at crypttab and fstab and tries to figure out if the root file-system has LUKS underneath it somewhere, and if so tries to find an entry for that LUKS layer in crypttab. It looks as if the initial search of fstab is failing
<Jackneill> tomreyn, anyway updated to 19.04, noticed that grub menu now considerable higher resolutiuon. still the same purple screen after selecting 'ubuntu'.
<tomreyn> Jackneill: this may be bug 1823004
<ubottu> bug 1823004 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 19.04 - cannot install 'install-info' (triggers looping)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823004
<Jackneill> 19.04 recovery does not work
<tomreyn> Jackneill: doe snot work how?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, as in purple screen with 2 lines of text: loading linux <kernel ver>, loading initial ramdisk ..., and hangs.
<TJ-> Jackneill: tomreyn sounds like a nomodeset issue - kernel isn't taking over the framebuffer
<tomreyn> Jackneill: can you access grub menu?
<jameson777> Okay, well it's a mess, how to get encrypted installation to normal one, i think, that simple copy is not a solution?
<Jackneill> <driver>.modeset=0 to kernal args?:)
<Jackneill> tomreyn, yes i am in tghere now
<tomreyn> Jackneill: do you have a "failsafe graphics" option there or in advanced?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, no. i only have ubuntu. in advanced 2 kernel options (with their recovery counterparts)
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes thanks
<tomreyn> Jackneill: and the recovery option there gives you just those two purple lines?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, yes.
<tomreyn> Jackneill: and a default boot gives you the same?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, yes except there are no 2 lines then.
<tomreyn> Jackneill: on the grub main menu, press 'e' to edit the default boot entry.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, im in there now
<tomreyn> then look at the line starting "linux"
<tomreyn> what are the last 3 words on this line?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, quiet splash $vt_handoff
<qwebirc43287> tomreyn   all versions but lubuntu 16.04...hardware is preety old, toshiba sattelite A300, 2GB ram, intel HD-something graphics...
<tomreyn> Jackneill: and before that you have?
<Guest3712> hint, long lines can be broken into several with \
<Jackneill> linux /vmlinuz-..../ubntu--vg-root ro ...
<Jackneill> og i mean root=...-root ro ...
<Jackneill> oh*
<tomreyn> Jackneill: try removing "quiet" and "splash" and add "nomodeset"
<bionic> hello
<bionic> runnin armbian on tinkerboard s
<tomreyn> bionic: we only support ubuntu here, and this isn't ubuntu.
<bionic> armbian ubuntu 18.04
<isomari> greetings, I just completely removed connman "sudo spt purge connman" and activated NetworkManager with a differnet ip address,  but after a reboot my system is still configured with the ip from the  connman configuration. How can I remove all traces of connman and it's configuration files?
<tomreyn> bionic: it may say "ubuntu" but it is modified, so we don't support it here. try ##linux
<Jackneill> tomreyn, successfuly booted up to gdm, with high resolution
<tomreyn> Jackneill: phew, i wasn't sure that would work.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, how can i permamently add this to grub? /boot/grub/grub.conf? also wont a grub update regenerate/overwrite it?
<bionic> @tomreyn might there be an official image for Asus tinkerboard
<teward> bionic: armbian isn't Ubuntu, and there is not an official image for Tinkerboard
<tomreyn> Jackneill: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub". but this should not be needed and you may want to only add it if this issue remains after you installed all pending updates.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, then again in console? or can i use terminal now?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: terminal should be fine for now
<Jackneill> tomreyn, thanks for your help.
<tomreyn> Jackneill: let's do this again:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<Jackneill> ok
<tomreyn> Jackneill: then this:  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<Jackneill> tomreyn, after pending updates or beforE?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: up to you
<tomreyn> after is fine
<Jackneill> how can i upgrade kept back pkgs?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: which commands were you running?
<gambl0r3> how do i delete a path in $PATH?
<jcotton> which shell?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, sudo apt update, then upgrade.
<gambl0r3> zshrc
<tomreyn> Jackneill: use "sudo apt -f iunstall && sudo apt full-upgrade" instead
<tomreyn> Jackneill: use "sudo apt -f install && sudo apt full-upgrade" instead
<tomreyn> ^ typo fixed
<Jackneill> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/uysmw
<tomreyn> Jackneill: looks good, how about the other one?
<nightshift> my ubuntu machine is an intel processor affected by MDS vulnerability. I just ran an update on it, but either the patch isn't available, or I don't already have the right package installed, I'm leaning towards not having the right package. What package do I need to verify install of to get that patch?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/o2qw
<Jackneill> run an autoremove then restart and see?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: yes. i suggest you also run "ubuntu-support-status" and share the output before rebooting, but you can also do that afterwards
<Bashing-om> nightshift: If it is new Intel hardware. the vulnerability is already patched. see: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Microarch-Data-Sampling ; https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MDS-Kernel-Fixes .
<nightshift> Bashing-om, It's older than the 8th generation
<Jackneill> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/a2zb
<nightshift> (actually, this one might be old enough to predate the problem)
<Bashing-om> nightshift: Then you should have seen a intel-microcode and new kernels :)
<tomreyn> Jackneill: you should investigate these, and remove any you don't strictly need, or setup apt repositories which provide an update path for them: "You have 33 packages (1.6%) that can not/no-longer be downloaded"
<tomreyn> Jackneill: --show-unsupported lists the packages.
<nightshift> I may NOT have intel-microcode installed (didn't get new kernels on this update either, but I think I got them last week)
<tomreyn> Jackneill: if you'd like to clean up more, there is https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<Jackneill> tomreyn, at least now i got the recorvery menu back, high res
<nightshift> Bashing-om, is intel-microcode the full package name I need to check on?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: very well. which graphics chipsets do you have there, do you know?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, intel i5 8th gen. ahould be enough?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: so only intels integrated graphics?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: in other words: you don't have a dedicated graphics card?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, thats right.
<tomreyn> (or chip, soldered on, but outside the cpu)
<Jackneill> yes.
<qwebirc28710> Hi all, newbie to Linux. In Ubuntu terminal, if I am an administrator, howcome the prompt doesn't end with #? Struggling to find an answer
<tomreyn> Jackneill: hmm then you shouldn't need nomodeset really
<tomreyn> !sudo | qwebirc28710
<ubottu> qwebirc28710: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Bashing-om> !info intel-microcode bionic
<ubottu> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs. In component main, is extra. Version 3.20190514.0ubuntu0.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 1896 kB, installed size 2482 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; x32)
<tomreyn> Jackneill: so are there still issues booting now?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, i have a fresher cversion
<Jackneill> 19.04.1 but othwrwise the same
<nightshift> Thank you, I verified that it is installed
<Jackneill> tomreyn, of course
<EriC^^> qwebirc28710: usually you're logged in as your user, so the shell ends with "$", if you're using the root shell for instance after doing "sudo -i" you'd get a "#"
<jcotton> but you should get in the habit of using sudo
<Jackneill> tomreyn, tghats strange rebooted again but now its fine
<EriC^^> qwebirc28710: it's better to just use sudo when you need to run commands as the admin though, and avoid root shells if you're new to stuff
<Jackneill> will reboot again to try whether its deterministically right now. a minute ago boot was bad..
<tomreyn> Jackneill: maybe this system needs a full power off and power on.
<Bashing-om> qwebirc28710: In ubuntu the "root" account is locked, To become that admin level is the function of "sudo". See: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sudo .
<Jackneill> tomreyn, when starting from grub it is bad. when i 'reboot'-ed from root shell (from recovery menu) it booted fine..
<srji> someone with a dell xps13 developer laptop? my microsd card slot got broken after one use :(
<Bashing-om> nightshift: ^^ what shows ' dpkg -l intel-microcode ' ?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: when you select 'recovery' from grub, then "nomodeset" is automatically added, so apparently you need this for now.
<tomreyn> Jackneill: a firmware upgrade may be a good idea. newer ubuntu versions initialize the graphical boot a little different, and not all
<Jackneill> hm selecting recovery entry is bad too now
<qwebirc28710> Thanks tomreyn, EriC^^, Bashing-om - truly appreciate your help!
<tomreyn> ... firmwares are ready for that
<nightshift> Bashing-om, it's the right version (for exact output I'll need a couple minutes, I've already logged out of that machine)
<tomreyn> qwebirc28710: you're weclome.
<nightshift> Bashing-om "ii  intel-microcod 3.20190514.0 amd64  Processor microcode firmware for"
<Jackneill> tomreyn, cant event boot with nomodeset and recorvery now
<Bashing-om> nightshift: What release version are you running, as we can also check that you have the latest kernel that is patched for that patched mico-code.
<nightshift> Bashing-om, 18.04.2
<tomreyn> Jackneill: what happens when you try?
<qwebirc28710> While I'm here, I've been struggling for weeks to connect to another ubuntu pc on a different lan (trying to help my mom in a different city!). What needs to be installed on her side in order to control her desktop
<Bashing-om> nightshift: ' uname -r ' >> "4.15.0-50-generic
<Bashing-om> " ??
<Jackneill> tomreyn, same hanging
<nightshift> Bashing-om, yes, "GNU/Linux 4.15.0-50-generic x86_64" From the motd when I ssh in
<qwebirc28710> Struggling to find a resource that actually works
<Beduk_> Can I ask for help dual booting Ubuntu 18.04 LTS?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: power off the system, remove battery for 10 seconds if you can, then long-press power button, then reconnect battery. then power on, access grub menu, then do what we did before again, then: press 'e' on the default kernel image, remove "quiet" and "splash", add "nomodeset".
<Jackneill> i jave found a formware update from feb 14.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, right
<tomreyn> Jackneill: if installing the firmware upgrade is possible for you currently, then do it. you may also want to consider reinstalling soon, switching to uefi booting instead of bios booting which you seem to be doing now.
<EriC^^> qwebirc28710: ubuntu has remote desktop sharing by default
<EriC^^> qwebirc28710: the client is called remmina
<EriC^^> search for "desktop sharing" on her pc and set the stuff up then connect with remmina
<qwebirc28710> I simply cannot connect to their pc. Tried remmina, when I input their ip address, i can't connect regardless of protocol (is that the right word? rdp, vnc, ssh)
<Jackneill> tomreyn, thank you.
<EriC^^> qwebirc28710: can you ssh?
<tomreyn> qwebirc28710: 'protocol' is correct there, yes. you will need to make sure you can actually connect all the way into the remote computer. usually there will be at least a firewall with a need for port forwarding in between
<EriC^^> qwebirc28710: maybe their ip is a shared one, or they're behind a NAT
<qwebirc28710> You guys are rockstars
<qwebirc28710> Does that mean I need to set up port forwarding through the router?
<qwebirc28710> or is there a way in Ubuntu
<nightshift> qwebirc28710, it's something you'll likely need to do in the router. Really depends on her network setup, as well as whether she has a static or dynamic ip
<tomreyn> qwebirc28710: you insitially said you wanted to connect to a differnet LAN, but your other description (connecting to mom, who is far away) makes me think there is this WAN called "Internet" in between.
<qwebirc28710> Sorry I mean it is not a local network
<nightshift> qwebirc28710, this is really more of a networking issue, I think. SSH is sufficient to do what you need to do, but, only if you can get to the computer through the internet
<tomreyn> qwebirc28710: so it's probably more like this?
<tomreyn> qwebirc28710's computer <- LAN -> qwebirc28710's gateway / router / firewall <- internet -> mom's gateway / router / firewall <- LAN -> mom's computer
<Bashing-om> nightshift: Looks like you are all patched :)
<tomreyn> Jackneill: you'Re welcome. let me know if you need anything else.
<qwebirc52105> >JOIN
<nightshift> Bashing-om, thank you!!! (now if only I could get my non-ubuntu machine patched, but, it looks like it's a couple patch versions behind on the kernel, and as far as I can tell, they're not working on it)
<qwebirc52105> hi, after restarting laptop I open VM mchine and it asks me to install ubuntu again and all deleted?? why?
<EriC^^> qwebirc52105: it sounds like the .iso file is still selected to be booted in the vm
<qwebirc28710> Thanks tomreyn, nightshift - appreciate your immediate assistance - rockstars!
<EriC^^> qwebirc28710: remove the ubuntu.iso from the vm
<Bashing-om> nightshift: Ain't 'buntu wonderful ?
<EriC^^> the live installer iso
<qwebirc52105> Eric^^ what do you mean? there are already 2 machines i started before in the VM with ubuntu install, I just want to open them and when I try its like installation procees again
<nightshift> Bashing-om, yes :)
<tomreyn> qwebirc52105: how did you install ubuntu? did you download the ubuntu .iso file from ubuntu.com and set your ubuntu VM up to boot off it?
<qwebirc52105> tomreyn yes, now it seems it connected but not sure why it seemed like installation of ubuntu again
<EriC^^> did you install in oem mode maybe
<tomreyn> qwebirc52105: the VM will probably be configured to always boot from the .iso file until you reconfigure the VM to not boot off the .iso anymore.
<qwebirc52105> tomreyn how to do that? after installing ubuntu in a machine i just want to start it normally after restarting computer
<tomreyn> qwebirc52105: this really depends on which virtualization software you're using there.
<compdoc> you have to learn to use the software you have
<qwebirc52105> tomreyn virtualbox
<tomreyn> qwebirc52105: there is the #vbox channel here for help with virtualbox (this is not an ubuntu issue really). but maybe if we can solve it quickly we can do it here.
<tomreyn> qwebirc52105: shut down the ubuntu VM. then right-click on the ubuntu VM on the virtualbox main window.
<tomreyn> ...and select "settings"
<qwebirc52105> ok
<tomreyn> click on "storage", then unter "controller: IDE" you see a cd icon
<tomreyn> qwebirc52105: does it say "empty" there or "ubuntu..."?
<qwebirc52105> tomreyn it says empty and above there is a file .vhd
<tomreyn> qwebirc52105: okay, so it's a different issue. i suggest you seek support in #vbox then
<qwebirc52105> tomreyn i downloaded sublime for linux, what command i type in terminal to install it?
<lordcirth_> qwebirc52105, what file type is it?
<tomreyn> qwebirc52105: i don't know, this software is not available via apt. maybe a !snap is available.
<jottr> I'm on ubuntu 19.04 server. How can I make netplan apply stick after reboot? Ever time I reboot the box, I have to rerun netplan apply
<tomreyn> !server | jottr
<ubottu> jottr: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<lordcirth_> jottr, I'm actually dealing with that bug right now too. For some reason it only affects systems I PXE boot.
<qwebirc52105> lordcirth .tar.bz2
<leftyfb> jottr: try: sudo systemctl disable cloud-init. Then try your changes, apply and reboot
<teb007est> don't have a usb flash drive or a cd but I want to update my linux machine with an iso images so I can start new again how can I start this process... Thanks
<TJ-> lordcirth_: is the netplan-generator running at all?
<tomreyn> teb007est: get a flash drive or other writable storage which can be fully deleted.
<qwebirc52105> lordcirth i downloaded and open the file, whats the equivalent of .exe in linux to launch it?
<tomreyn> teb007est: a rooted android phone would also work.
<qwebirc52105> sublime is to edit go code
<lordcirth_> qwebirc52105, you can use tar to extract it ( or right click in file manager and extract). But Sublime details aren't supported here.
<teb007est> unetbootin works but it seems I can't install it on 19.04 why is this tomreyn:
<dax> because the third-party PPA you're looking at doesn't have any packages in it newer than 18.04
<teb007est> How can I install thous packages for 19.04
<qwebirc52105> lordcirth is already extrated i can see files inside, but dont know which is the .exe equivalent in linux
<EriC^^> teb007est: you could also use grub to load the .iso if you have a small partition to put it in
<tomreyn> teb007est: usb-creator-gtk should work.
<qwebirc52105> lordcirth is already extrated i can see files inside, but dont know which is the .exe equivalent in linux
<qwebirc52105> i downloaded sublime and i can see it in list of applications why?
<lauri_S> for linux I dont tink its required to have .exe endings for executables
<tomreyn> qwebirc52105: i think you should not blindly assume that the ways you're used to for installing software from other operating systems are the way it works on Ubuntu.
<lauri_S> at least Ive done programming exercises where I just compile C++ code to a file, which doesnt have file ending
<tomreyn> !apt | qwebirc52105
<ubottu> qwebirc52105: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<tomreyn> !snap | qwebirc52105
<ubottu> qwebirc52105: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<tomreyn> qwebirc52105: it may be wise to just start with the software which comes with ubuntu initially, then, once you understand the basic concepts, start customizing it with additional software.
<qwebirc52105> tomreyn i need sublime to edit goland code files
<qwebirc52105> i downloaded sublime tomreyn now i dont know how to start it
<tomreyn> qwebirc52105: check with their support, it's not supported here.
<EriC^^> qwebirc52105: as tomreyn suggested, if you can use ubuntu packaged software you'll make life easier for you now and in the long run if you decide to remove it
<ioria> qwebirc52105, from snap ?
<tomreyn> this may make you happy, or destroy your computer, or something in between: https://snapcraft.io/sublime-text
<EriC^^> !info sublime-text
<ubottu> Package sublime-text does not exist in bionic
<kostkon> qwebirc52105, 'snap install sublime-text' to install it
<ioria> qwebirc52105, if from tar.gz, it's just a binary and you have the .desktop file to copy in your ~/.local/share/applications
<ioria> qwebirc52105, change the Exec line, obviuosly
<Xard> nice; i did a partition resize operation and found out that the rsync can be also used quite easily to verify the data integrity comparing the backup and the drive with checksum and dry-run
<teb007est> Ok I just placed a ISO in my grub with grml-rescueboot I rebooted my computer grub did not come up how do I boot into grub menu???
<EriC^^> teb007est: hold shift
<teb007est> ok thanks
<EriC^^> after you first turn on the PC
<qwebirc52105> kostkon it asks me to add command --classic, i write it afet sublime-tecxt?
<kostkon> qwebirc52105, yes
<AlexPortable> I get this error while installing a snap: main.go:154: description of sign's "k" is lowercase:
<AlexPortable> main.go:154: description of install's "dangerous" is lowercase
<AlexPortable> and something about a key, and telling me to use the default key, and there are no signatures so it can't be verified (--devmode implies this)
<teb007est> Ok I do not understand I did everything right with grubrescue I placed the ISO in the file directory grub file and update the grub I seen the mini.iso image on there I pressed enter nothing happen its a linux iso file
<teb007est> strange
<ioria> teb007est, install grub-imageboot   ; mkdir /boot/images; cp the mini.iso in there; sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> teb007est: can you repeat what you're trying to do?
<EriC^^> teb007est: you have linux installed right now(or at least a working grub) and you want to install ubuntu?
<teb007est> yes
<EriC^^> but you dont have a usb or dvd right?
<teb007est> no I do not
<EriC^^> ok where are you talking from right now?
<EriC^^> im not being smart, just preparing for another idea
<EriC^^> do you have another pc that can have virtualbox installed in it?
<teb007est> ioria , mkdir /boot/images could you give me the full command please to send the mini.iso I just installed grub-imageboot I getting a error while sening the file to the right folder
<ioria> teb007est, with sudo
<qwebirc52105> kostkon it worked but i cannot find sublime in the list of icon apps to start it
<EriC^^> teb007est: booting the grub with iso is sometimes troublesome, even if it does boot it might hang with errors etc, a far more robust way would be to use virtualbox and give it the hdd as a raw disk image file and load the iso in it, then install to the hdd as usual
<EriC^^> teb007est: you'd have to have a PC that has virtualbox in it, and be able to put the hdd in that pc temporarily
<teb007est> ioria: Show me the full command because am not understanding how do I move it to the boot/images
<teb007est> the iso
<ioria> qwebirc52105, are you kidding ?
<qwebirc52105> kostkon it worked but i cannot find sublime in the list of icon apps to start it
<qwebirc52105> oh yes i can see lets try haha
<EriC^^> teb007est: sudo mkdir /boot/images   then where is the mini.iso located? your home dir?
<ioria> teb007est, just make adire and cp the iso in there
<teb007est> eric^^ so what does mkdir /boot/images do
<EriC^^> teb007est: it makes a dir called images in /boot
<EriC^^> you have to copy the iso there as ioria said, using sudo cp /path/to/iso /boot/images/
<EriC^^> then "sudo update-grub" so grub now has that in its menu
<teb007est> eric^^ How to update grub after I placed the ISO Images in the boot/images
<ioria> he told you
<EriC^^> teb007est: sudo update-grub
<qwebirc52105> hi
<qwebirc52105> how to enable view hidden files in ubuntu?
<ioria> ctrl+h
<OerHeks> easy to find ...
<qwebirc52105> ioria you are talking to me? crtl+h when i am in the desktop to see al hidden files?
<ioria> qwebirc52105, open nautilus
<OerHeks> there are no hidden files on the desktop
<ioria> qwebirc52105, then ctrl + h
<qwebirc52105> ioria whats nautilus?
<ioria> qwebirc52105, nautilus id 'Files' ; it's the file manager
<ioria> *is
<OerHeks> ctrl + h is valid for all filemanagers, qwerirc
<ioria> qwebirc52105, any problems ?
<qwebirc52105> ioria ok so in any folder i open inside nautilus where there are many files etc, i press crtl+h, when i open another subfolder crtl+h again?
<ioria> nope, once is ok
<qwebirc52105> ioria, hmm what do you mean, once shows hidden files of all files and subfiles? if I do crtl+h again then it hides files?
<ioria> qwebirc52105, if you press two times you disable it
<ioria> qwebirc52105, also in the far right you have the Settings -> show hidden files
<qwebirc52105> ioria thanks, still cannot find the file, how to search for it in the terminal?
<lordcirth_> qwebirc52105, you could use 'locate'. What file are you looking for?
<qwebirc52105> lordcirth .Gaiad/conf/conf.toml
<vfbsilva> Guys it seems I cannot configure cuda in ubuntu, ive installed using the following tutorial: https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads?target_os=Linux&target_arch=x86_64&target_distro=Ubuntu&target_version=1804&target_type=deblocal  but whenever  Itry to compile my project it reports: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcuda but I did add export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/cuda-10.1/lib64${LD_LIBRARY_PATH:+:${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}} to bashrc
<hans_> how do i tell this thing that i want timezone UTC+0 ? https://i.imgur.com/gBRq7n5.png
<EriC^^> qwebirc52105: try 'find ~ -iname gaiad'
<EriC^^> qwebirc52105: try "  find ~ -iname '*gaiad'    "
<qwebirc52105> Eric^^ ok I write this in the terminal?: find ~ -iname '*gaiad'
<EriC^^> qwebirc52105: yes
<qwebirc52105> ok, found all gaiad files but now where to find the .Gaiad/conf/conf.toml ?
<OerHeks> find bla bla conf.toml
<qwebirc52105> Eric^^ ok, found all gaiad files but now where to find the .Gaiad/conf/conf.toml ?
<EriC^^> is the conf.toml between them?
<EriC^^> qwebirc52105: try "  find ~ -iname '*gaiad' | grep conf  "
<tomreyn> hans_: read the text, and do as it suggests.
<qwebirc52105> Eric^^ hundreds of files appeared hard to search
<tomreyn> hans_: if you really read it and it's still unclear: go back, select a different country or just "UTC" (listed in the very end, i think). you can also change this after installation, of course.
<qwebirc52105> Eric^^ can i do find ~ -iname '*gaiad' | grep conf.toml?
<robot> aransolo
<EriC^^> qwebirc52105: try "  find ~ -iname '*gaiad' | grep 'conf.toml' "
<qwebirc52105> Eric^^ I did and it returned nothing
<EriC^^> qwebirc52105: maybe the software version you're using has a different file now
<EriC^^> what are you trying to do ultimately?
<qwebirc52105> Eric^^ edit sth inside that file
<EriC^^> qwebirc52105: maybe you need to run the program first, so it creates it in your home dir
<qwebirc52105> Eric^^, it is run already, i think i found the file, but the format says this: "find ~ -iname '*gaiad' | grep 'conf.toml'"
<qwebirc52105> Eric^^ sorry, it says executable
<qwebirc52105> Eric^^ it says (application/x-executable)
<EriC^^> qwebirc52105: try to see if you can edit it
<EriC^^> gedit /path/to/file
<IceKarma> How would one go about customizing the animation displayed during boot?
<IceKarma> correction, during startup, not boot -- I know how to customize Grub
<tomreyn> IceKarma: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Plymouth/
<OerHeks> IceKarma, install a theme, and follow this page http://www.ashwinraon.in/changing-boot-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-18-04/
<IceKarma> tomreyn, aha! that looks to be exactly what I've been missing
<OerHeks> i hardly see it, boots too fast
<IceKarma> OerHeks, I'm actually creating a custom theme for a client
<IceKarma> (as part of a larger project)
<qwebirc52105> Eric^^ you mean I type in terminal gedit /path/to/file, and in "path to the file" I write the path?
<qwebirc52105> Eric^^ I dit getit and wrote the path to the file and nothing happened
<OerHeks> qwebirc then your path is not the right one
<OerHeks> use your filemanager, click, edit, done
<SimonNL> using getit might be the problem
<mia> Hey channel
<mia> what's a good way to run android apps on ubuntu
<mia> I was using NOX on windows, but I don't see any good alternatives
<mia> so wanted to ask
<OerHeks> mia,  android studio perhaps?
<mia> OerHeks, oh, is it easy to use
<IceKarma> tomreyn, oh, joy, just what I wanted, another scripting language to learn. ;3
<OerHeks> mia, no. https://snapcraft.io/android-studio
<IceKarma> tomreyn, oh well, thanks again =^.^=
<mia> hmmm
<tomreyn> IceKarma: the scripting language called "C" you mean?
<mia> not the installation, OerHeks
<mia> I mean, the use of it
<mia> (I believe you made a joke there ^^ sorry I'm a it tired maybe I'm misinterpreting things )
<mia> Not trying to build android apps
<OerHeks> mia, studio is for development, *and* to run an app, check the manual..
<IceKarma> tomreyn, the ubuntu-logo (default) theme has a file called ubuntu-logo.script, written in a language I don't recognize
<mia> want to run existing apk's, or, possibly, things directly from play store
<OerHeks> maybe anbox installer is easier, but you should try that yourself https://snapcraft.io/anbox-installer
<mia> OerHeks, anbox is flawed I believe, full of bugs, didn't run fluently on my system
<mia> too many glitches and gimmicks without proper solutions or answers to similar issues
<mia> Maybe it works for some, for me it didn't
<tomreyn> IceKarma: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Plymouth/Scripts/
<IceKarma> tomreyn, already looking at it, yeah
<IceKarma> thanks again =^.^=
<NetCatty> Hi, I am looking for a good text to speech solution for ubuntu. Orca isn't really an option as the voices are strange. It doesn't matter if it is commercial or free. Is there such software avaible? I can't find any on the sotfware store
<tacobot> I'm trying to package a python app using dh-virtualenv and when launchpad tries to build it, it looks like it can't download any packages via pip. Is this perhaps an issue with the build env not being able to access the internet?
<TJ-> tachikomas: yes
<TJ-> tomreyn: builds must be able contained within the archives
<TJ-> grrr, not tomreyn , tachikomas
<TJ-> nonononono
<popey_> heheh
<TJ-> oh, he left, no wonder tab complete went wrong!
<tomreyn> at least we didn't highlight tomaw this time. oops!
 * TJ- pouts
<TJ-> I blame Huskies walking over the keyboard
<maddawg2> hey guys, question for you.  I recently installed a new GPU (NVIDIA Quadro P2000) into my ubuntu machine (using it for NVENC hardware encoding) but it seems that it keeps trying to use my built in intel gpu, is there a way in the CLI to disable my intel GPU and set my NVIDIA one as the primary GPU?
<maddawg2> (and yes I have a dummy plug connected to the nvidia gpu)
<JoeLlama> how can I find the version information of a ubuntu install on a computer?
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: on the terminal: lsb_release -ds
<maddawg2> lsb_release -a
<maddawg2> oops
<maddawg2> or that
<JoeLlama> ok thanks
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: on gnome-desktop, go to settings -> details -> about
<maxtim> Trying to connect to a vpn using strongswan. Is anyone familiar with this? I'm a little confused by the terminology and some of the examples posted on strongswan.org aren't really helping.
<Paddy_NI> popey, Sadly I am still banging my head against a wall with this overlap.  I keep finding forum threads and askubuntu questions with no solutions :-(
<Paddy_NI> What is meant by 'Option "DRI" "3"' in xorg.conf?
<Paddy_NI> I know direct rendering infrastructure is what DRI stands for but the number is not explained
<anselm> @Paddy_NI, DRI3 just a version number, keithp.com/blogs/DRI3000
<Paddy_NI> anselm, Oh that clears that up, thank you :-)
<JoeLlama> how can I change settings: what to do when the lid is closed?
<leftyfb> JoeLlama: gnome tweak
<McErrone2us> where do i get detailed information on the differences of 1. filedescriptors vs. 2. file pointers vs. 3. file handles vs. 4. filename table vs. 5. inode table , please...
<leftyfb> McErrone2us: Feel free to google for linux filesystem
<McErrone2us> leftyfb: you are not beeing any help...
<leftyfb> McErrone2us: your question is not an ubuntu support issue
<McErrone2us> Damit sie nicht vom Himmel fallen, müssen sie sich an Sterne krallen....
<leftyfb> !de | McErrone2us
<ubottu> McErrone2us: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<JoeLlama> thanks leftyfb
<JoeLlama> leftyfb do you have to install gnome tweak? or is it already there and how do I find it?
<leftyfb> JoeLlama: sudo apt install gnome-tweak-tool
<JoeLlama> sweet :)
<weaksauce> is it a big deal when upgrading using do-release-upgrade to have a few errors in keyboard-configuration console-setup-linux console-setup and kbd?
<JoeLlama> leftyfb also, I am running two screens... right now they are the desktop... what tool do I use to extend the desktop to the other screen?
<weaksauce> when you are on something like digital ocean
<FreeBDSM> hi, how to update nvidia driver from 415 to 430?
<leftyfb> JoeLlama: the display tool or xranr
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: think the actual package name seems to be "gnome-tweaks". "gnome-tweak-tool" is a rather empty package
<tomreyn> ...on 18.04.2
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: which vesion of ubuntu?
<FreeBDSM> 18.04
<JoeLlama> ok tomreyn and leftyfb.. where do O find display tool or xranr?
<JoeLlama> oops
<JoeLlama> I am looking now
<leftyfb> McErroneous: please do not PM me
<FreeBDSM> xrandr
<JoeLlama> oh found display :)
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: I think you mean 340. Which is nvidia-340
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: no, I mean 430
<JoeLlama> sweet it's fixed (:
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: the version probably doesn't matter, I mean, what are the steps to replace 1 videodriver with another?
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: open the drivers utility
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: or ubuntu-drivers
<FreeBDSM> ah, so just toggle it there
<FreeBDSM> thanks
<snadge> ive installed the updated microcode and kernel.. but the app still says all my stuff is vulnerable?
<snadge> with respect to ZombieLoad
<leftyfb> snadge: did you reboot into the new kernel?
<snadge> i believe i did yes
<snadge> on 16.04 LTS with hwe thats 4.15.0-50-generic
<anselm> @snadge, Try uname -a in terminal will tell you which kernel your using
<snadge> yeah.. thats how i know i've rebooted into the updated kernel, which is above
<weaksauce> any idea how to recover from this? https://gist.github.com/fiveNinePlusR/f929867c22e3b60a497c5f81dc8b5e49
<snadge> i expected to see "Not Vulnerable" when i loaded the MDS tool
<anselm> @snadge, which site
<snadge> anselm: https://mdsattacks.com/
<Bashing-om> weaksauce: A place to start: ' sudo apt install console-setup-mini ' And show in a pastbin what happens.
<weaksauce> Bashing-om updated the gist
<weaksauce> did a do-release-upgrade from 14.04.5 -> 16.04.2
<Bashing-om> weaksauce: "updated the (l)ist" and no errors ? Now what shows ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' ?
<weaksauce> the gist Bashing-om with the errors
<weaksauce> this is the gist https://gist.github.com/fiveNinePlusR/f929867c22e3b60a497c5f81dc8b5e49
<gudel> any from indonesia here
<Bashing-om> weaksauce: Any help ' sudo apt install console-setup ' ? As per what apt advises ?
<anselm> @snadge, Just ran test on 2 of my boxes both run 18.04 one with 4.18.0-20 hwe, the other running 5.1.2 mainline both are Vulnerable
<snadge> anselm, I just found out that you have to disable hyperthreading.. check this out
<gudel> indonesia here
<snadge> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/vulnerabilities/mds
<gudel> can i know name chanel of indonesia
<llcy> does anyone know a cli app that accepts a floating point argument? like, `gcc --longOption=2.35`
<snadge> you literally have to half the number of available cpu threads to mitigate this vulnerability.. that is so bad for intel
#ubuntu 2019-05-16
<snadge> now i understand why some articles have talked up cloud providers having to buy more hardware
<anselm> @snadge, Not diable hyperthreading is a option
<snadge> which also explains why apple has claimed the mitigation can reduce the performance of some workloads by up to 40%
<anselm> not a option for me
<snadge> well then  you remain vulnerable.. basically
<anselm> Yeah
<snadge> that is terrible news for intel.. and I hope AMD do well out of this
<anselm> me too, maybe ARM will make desktop chips
<anselm> Everything I own is Intel except for my server which is AMD
<llcy> what is it this vulnerability everyone talks about?
<llcy> I recently got a microcode update on ubuntu, is that related to that?
<weaksauce> yep
<anselm> @llcy, check out mdsattacks.com
<llcy> no joke, can I disable the fixes for all those security updates? I don't want to buy a new cpu, my existing cpu seems to get slower by the day...
<anselm> You can disable hyperthreading which really isn't a option for me
<anselm> Can't afford to buy new chips for 3 systems
<llcy> what was the impact of this last patch?
<anselm> Not sure
<JoeLlama> ok once gnome tweak is installed, where do I find it? :/
<llcy> gnome-tweak-tool
<JoeLlama> right
<JoeLlama> and um... where is it llcy?
<llcy> `whereis gnome-tweak-tool`, i guess :D
<llcy> i dont have it installed. I mean, if you want to run it, it should be in your gnome menu or you should be able to run it via the terminal
<JoeLlama> yes...
<JoeLlama> oh ok
<llcy> `whereis gnome-tweak-tool` should give you the binary path
<JoeLlama> oic
<llcy>  /usr/lib i think
<JoeLlama> ok
<anselm> Its called tweaks in gnome menu
<JoeLlama> yes :)
<JoeLlama> thanks llcy
<llcy> there is also `dconf-editor`, a similar app. if whatever you are trying to change isn't in gnome-tweak-tool, try dconf
<llcy> np
<JoeLlama> it seems to be a python file :/
<llcy> you did install gnome-tweak-tool though right
<JoeLlama> I did
<anselm> Read up on dconf-editor you can mess up your system
<JoeLlama> hrm
<JoeLlama> how do I just run the gnome tweak tool?
<llcy> run `gnome-tweak-tool` on the terminal
<llcy> oh and hold up, try `gnome-tweaks`
<j0seph> hello everyone. in light of the zombieload exploit, is there a use case in which it would be acceptable to leave hyperthreading enabled? for instance, I am currently on my single-user laptop and only really install software from trusted sources.
<JoeLlama> oh ok
<llcy> and like anselm said, it is named `Tweaks` on the menu. the menu should pop-up when you press the super/windows key i think.
<JoeLlama> nope it idn't
<JoeLlama> I figure it out I have google
<llcy> wait you mean you dont have the menu entry at all?
<gambl0re> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/t9md/t9md/1675510eaa1b789aeffbc49c1ae3b1e8e7dceabe/img/vim-choosewin.gif
<gambl0re> how do you get the filename to show up like that at the bottom using vim. is it just some custom theme?
<anselm> Darn just did a quick read on MDS it's a remote vulnerability
<anselm> Might have to disable hyper threading
<teb92tebs> I need the command to install software to boot a iso in grub again someone gave me the command to do so to boot iso from grub I just cant remember how to do it again I was succiful
<JoeLlama> I think I need gnome-shell
<llcy> JoeLlama, are you running gnome?
<anselm> @JoeLlama, What DE are you running
<JoeLlama> I don't think so llcy
<JoeLlama> dunno
<llcy> are you using ubuntu?
<JoeLlama> yes, xubuntu
<teb92tebs> yes
<JoeLlama> works nice :)
<llcy> ah that's not gnome then I think
<llcy> why did you need gnome-tweak-tool for?
<JoeLlama> to tell the computer what to do when the lid is closed
<JoeLlama> when I close the lid the computer stops working I guess
<llcy> in any case, i imagine gnome tweak tool wouldn't work for you even if you got it working -- since your DE wouldn't listen to the gnome conf files :p
<anselm> I don't use XFCE but it shoulod have a option
<JoeLlama> oh ok
<JoeLlama> how do I remove the tool?
<llcy> sudo apt remove --purge gnome-tweak-tool
<JoeLlama> oh ok
<JoeLlama> nope
<llcy> sudo apt remove --purge gnome-tweaks
<llcy> maybe
<JoeLlama> command -purge not understood in combination with the other opinos
<JoeLlama> oh ok
<JoeLlama> nope
<JoeLlama> ah well
<anselm> --purge
<llcy> you have to use double hyphens, not single, maybe thats the issue?
<teb92tebs> I think it odd that my audio stop working for some reason I had it working before I just do not now what happen
<teb92tebs> crying
<llcy> in the meantime, check if there is an app called `power manager` or `power management` or something. or try running `xfce4-power-manager`
<llcy> this seems to be the power management settings for xfce. you should have the laptop lid options there
<JoeLlama> oh :)
<JoeLlama> fixed (:
<JoeLlama> I got a lot to learn
<llcy> and try it. sometimes these apps don't work so well, so don't think it is working just because you set it up :p
<anselm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/MDS
<JoeLlama> so um... is there another way to get the system to understand what to do when I close the lid>
<JoeLlama> ?
<llcy> have you checked out the power manager thing?
<JoeLlama> nope! but I will... I was looking for that
<JoeLlama> where is the power manager... lemme check on the menu bar
<JoeLlama> oh... there's something :)
<llcy> try running `xfce4-power-manager` on the terminal if its not in the menu
<anselm> @JoeLlama, Might be in settings??
<JoeLlama> heh done :)
<llcy> i think it is its own app
<JoeLlama> no no power manager thingy that's where it was
<JoeLlama> no longer locks... just switches off the display
<llcy> so is your issue fixed now?
<JoeLlama> yes all of them for the moment llcy thanks
<JoeLlama> xubuntu works nicely on all of these small notebooks I have
<JoeLlama> a little slow at times and...
<JoeLlama> won't handle a large video but...
<JoeLlama> works :)
<llcy> neat. well, you are running xfce, so do your searches with that keyword instead of gnome :p
<JoeLlama> oh um... k
<llcy> the budgie DE seems to run well with <1gb ram. its not bad as gnome, if you decide to switch from xfce at some point on, try ubuntu budgie first
<JoeLlama> I have a bunch of 1.6 GHz boxes...  small low power CPUs
<JoeLlama> oh ok budgie
<JoeLlama> this might be beyond the scope of this channel but I would like to have a Real-Time Kernel for a couple of applications...  like RTLinux or something
<llcy> well, you just learned which DE you have been using :p you are going to have a bad time if you start messing with the kernels right away
<llcy> i cant even find a lot of material on rtlinux when i search for it, if you stumble upon some issue you are probably going to need to solve it entirely on your own since there isn't a lot of support
<JoeLlama> oh no no not gunna mess with kernels atm :) heh
<JoeLlama> normallly, I run uCOS/II (www.micrium.com)
<JoeLlama> I'm good with that stuff
<JoeLlama> what is DE llcy?
<llcy> desktop environment
<llcy> gnome, budgie, xfce, kde
<JoeLlama> ah gotcha
<JoeLlama> yes xfce
<weaksauce> is removing the keyboard-configuration package to try and reinstall it going to cause issues?
<weaksauce> https://gist.github.com/fiveNinePlusR/f929867c22e3b60a497c5f81dc8b5e49
<OnkelTem> Hi folks. When I connect my usb headset (Logitech H390) I hear myself. Any ideas why?
<llcy> weaksauce, what does it even do? https://packages.debian.org/jessie/keyboard-configuration
<weaksauce> i'm not sure but kbd, keyboard-configuration, console-setup and console-setup-linux are all borked
<llcy> keyboard conf seems to be only about creating one keyboard config file
<weaksauce> seems like it's not important and i could probably remove and reinstall it
<llcy> kbd isnt even installed for me, so its not default or anything, you can definitely remove that one if you are also interested in that :p
<weaksauce> though when i looked it up using apt show it was listed as "important"
<llcy> well as long as you place it back soon enough :p
<llcy> maybe it will ask you for the locale values when you are installing it again
<weaksauce> perhaps
<weaksauce> not too worried as i have snapshot backups
<llcy> console-setup also seems fine to remove
<llcy> i think those are like utility packages that are meant to be called when you are doing some DE upgrade or something.
<llcy> how did you manage to break them?
<weaksauce> do-release-upgrade
<weaksauce> i guess it's probably better to just spin up a new vm and migrate the data
<weaksauce> but lazy
<llcy> oooh. maybe they are borked because you dont have the conf files now :D
<llcy> and removing and installing them will create the conf files. my working theory
<weaksauce> maybe. i did a remove and install and same error
<weaksauce> maybe i need a purge
<llcy> do you have the `/etc/default/keyboard` file?
<weaksauce> yeah
<llcy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/1770482 maybe this is the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770482 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "package keyboard-configuration 1.178ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: installed keyboard-configuration package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<weaksauce> probably
<llcy> "Work around:  Deprecate Ubuntu" well its settled then
<weaksauce> lol
<llcy> you should totally remove the package AND delete `/etc/default/keyboard`, maybe then itll see that there is no conf and ask you for input?
<MannyLNJ> When I ssh into one of my systems. I am greeted with the message Failed to connect to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts. Check your Internet connection or proxy settings  Yes I seem to be able to get online because apt-get update and apt-get upgrade works. Any idea what could be incorrect
<jcotton> can your curl that specific url?
<jcotton> I can from here
<MannyLNJ> jcotton, I cannot. It says -bash: https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts: No such file or directory
<jcotton> did you literally only type "https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts"
<jcotton> or did you type "curl https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts"
<MannyLNJ> jcotton, I typed curl https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts   Now the system I am SSH'ing into is supposed to be a DNS and DHCP server for my lan. If I do it from the computer I am on the page loads.
<mrxanabos> hai
<teb00f8ej> I need some help to boot an iso in grub there is a way to do so I just need help please
<teb00f8ej> ilove you guys
<teb00f8ej> I need a to put a iso to grub to install for linux mini.iso please
<teb00f8ej> is any one in chat
<apetresc> Anyone have any first impressions on how badly today's intel-microcode update hurts performance?
<apetresc> The Apple form of the mitigation disables SMP entirely and Apple's own announcement warns of a "40% decrease in performance", however that's measured
<ChunkzZ> What can cause xorg to crash and stop my mouse/keyboard?
<ChunkzZ> As soon as I startx I can't do nothing but restart
<teb00f8ej> I need help puting a iso image ingrub so I can installl upgrade
<noraatepernos> I am curious if someone can determine the cause of this ufw block https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jstpjDSRmp/
<teb00f8ej> how can I insall grub to iso sudo apt install I dont rember what the command
<jcotton> apetresc: iirc the macOS patch did not disable hyperthreading
<jcotton> it just allows you to
<tbrown> is there anyone here that can help me
<jdr> Just ask
<tbrown> jdr: I need to ask how to boot an iso image in grub I just did it before but I dont know how to to again I installed it throw apt get install grub-image but that not the right command
<jdr> Download the ISO, create a grub entry, and then run apt update-grub
<DarkByD3sign>  Hi all, I'm wondering if it's a bug that Ubuntu natively doesn't support 3440x1440 when running on vmware?
<DarkByD3sign> I've also noticed this with Kali linux too.
<jdr> https://www.howtogeek.com/196933/how-to-boot-linux-iso-images-directly-from-your-hard-drive/
<jdr> tbrown: ^^
<guiverc2> DarkByD3sign, if you get the same in Kali, it can't be a Ubuntu native bug can it;  maybe linux (kernel) related but we support Ubuntu, nor generic linux
<Bashing-om> tbrown: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot .
<DarkByD3sign> guiverc2 noted thanks.
<guiverc2> tbrown, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples may also be useful
<teb00f8ej> it tells me to load kernel I dont understand
<killown> what is this ubuntu 19 feature, where I type ^ utf8 characters and this show accentuation before I type the letter, this is killing ssh, no accentuation works on ssh, how do I disable that
<killown> SendEnv LANG LC_* is the issue
<MannyLNJ> So can someone please help me fix my DNS issues? 192.168.1.2 is my Ubuntu 18.04 that is supposed to be running DNSMASQ but it can't resolve anything locally. I believe my other systems are using it for DNS lookups and that is working
<tatertotz> operating under the "assumption" something is wrong with just simply using the dns your isp is providng you with...(and i hate assuming)
<stoned> is it possible to share an already started gnu 'screen' session with two people?
<tatertotz> if you went with something with less "administrative" effort for you personally...like maybe a RasPi/PiHOLE solution for example, something that wouldn't be as steep a up hill curve of administrative efforts
<MannyLNJ> tatertotz, the issue is I have read reportsthat my ISP tracks DNS requests on their servers.
<tatertotz> stoned i once watched a power point presentation from a linux desktop in a audience of lots of people in a "stadium" ...so it's safe to assume YES it's possible
<MannyLNJ> tatertotz, and I don't want to buy more HW. My router's DHCP server is randomly hanging so I figured doing my own DNS/DHCP server would be best
<tatertotz> ah one of those users...worried about being "tracked"
<spiderman0101> hi! i have a problem with all apps from appstore and google play store. is possible my isp to change dns of them? as i no one is responding on my apps?
<MannyLNJ_> tatertotz, indeed. I don't trust Optimum
<spiderman0101> or facebook have a algorithm for tracking my profiles even if it has different credentials?
<tatertotz> well you probably pay your ISP from your bank or credit card financial institution ($) which knowns your billing address and more, and good luck trying to boycott using money $
<tatertotz> LOL
<spiderman0101> hah
<tatertotz> lol...you thought they'd "sell" you tech that actually gave you any real power lol
<darkarmy> helo
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | darkarmy
<ubottu> darkarmy: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<z3r0_d> I’m unable to install kernel 4.15.0-50-generic on my xubuntu 18.04 install. It locks up somewhere in grub-mkconfig calling 30_uefi-firmwar or something
<z3r0_d> any ideas? I’m booting off an external drive and I’ve tried turning off secure boot
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: can you pastebin the whole output to the channel, so volunteers can see whats going on?
<z3r0_d> https://pastebin.com/7AgedD6G lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: why did you have to dpkg reconfigure, apt asked it?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | z3r0_d can you try this?
<ubottu> z3r0_d can you try this?: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<z3r0_d> It never finishes, so to make it try again after a reboot that is what I’ve run
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: pastebin the whole output of apt update, lets see what it says there
<z3r0_d> running apt upgrade now
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<z3r0_d> I think it’s stuck again. https://pastebin.com/SQjwSdhG
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: progress 60% is the last i see?
<z3r0_d> yeah, it’s still there
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: you also have external ppa's added to your system that could interfere with apt
<lotuspsychje> but not sure yet its your case
<z3r0_d> would those be in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: correct
<lotuspsychje> !sources | z3r0_d
<ubottu> z3r0_d: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<z3r0_d> xubuntu doesn’t have the “manage repositories” interface shown on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources . I can pastebin my sources.list but I don’t think there’s anything weird there
<darkarmy> helo
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: http://packages.microsoft.com/repos/vscode http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonathonf/tup/ubuntu are non-vanilla sources, added externally
<z3r0_d> ok. those are under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ not in /etc/apt/sources.list
<z3r0_d> [which is why I wasn’t seeing them there]
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: try also a : sudo apt autoremove when apt is done working
<z3r0_d> it will never be done working
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: where are we at now?
<z3r0_d> no change, still 60% setting up grub-efi-amd64-signed
<z3r0_d> so when I first did this update it tried to submit a bug to launchpad. launchpad things my bug is a dupe of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2-signed/+bug/1823209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1823209 in grub2-signed (Ubuntu) "package grub-efi-amd64-signed 1.93.14+2.02-2ubuntu8.13 failed to install/upgrade: installed grub-efi-amd64-signed package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> lemme take a look
<lotuspsychje> !info grub-efi-amd64-signed bionic
<ubottu> Package grub-efi-amd64-signed does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> hmm shows in apt cache here
<lotuspsychje> !info grub2-signed bionic
<ubottu> Package grub2-signed does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: "sysop@x1804mini:~$ apt list grub-efi-amd64-signed >> grub-efi-amd64-signed/bionic-updates 1.93.14+2.02-2ubuntu8.13 amd64" .
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: sounds like a corrupt bootloader or uefi/legacy issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1767703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767703 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Calling 'apt-install grub-efi-amd64-signed' failed" [Undecided,Invalid]
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: do you dualboot? singleboot ubuntu? uefi/legacy?
<z3r0_d> uefi, xubuntu is installed on an external drive, windows on internal drive. grub on external drive
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: read #55 of the bug i posted above^ looks promising
<z3r0_d> external drive that xubuntu is installed to is partitioned gpt and has EFI system partition
<z3r0_d> I don’t know how else to check but I’m 99% sure linux is booting from EFI mode
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: https://www.learningpenguin.net/2018/07/13/fix-grub-efi-amd64-signed-package-failed-to-install-into-target/
<z3r0_d> I’m not sure doing a clean install is an answer with much help. I can boot into older kernels fine like -44 or -40 but not -50
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: can you boot a previous kernel and try update there?
<z3r0_d> that’s what I’m doing
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: maybe try to !ppapurge your external ppa's & packages first, then sudo apt autoremove, then try again updating
<stephanie> test
<lotuspsychje> stephanie: it works, we see you
<kemper> Hi
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: if grub-efi-amd64-signed keeps faulting, you could even try to purge it with dpkg forced, then system update, then reinstall back
<z3r0_d> lotuspsychje: how do I remove the packges and PPA if apt is unhappy?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | z3r0_d
<ubottu> z3r0_d: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<z3r0_d> how do I install ppa-purge if I can’t use apt?
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: you can try purge 1 at the time and sudo apt update in between, and see where it bottlenecks
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: if you can install ppapurge, try manual from your software&updates
<lotuspsychje> cant
<darkarmy> help me pleas
<z3r0_d> when I run apt or synaptic it complains “dkpg was interrupted, you must manually run ‘sudo dpkg —configure -a’ to correct the problem"
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: see also: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-list-and-remove-ppa-repository-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<lotuspsychje> darkarmy: you didnt as a question yet
<lotuspsychje> ask
<hello_kitty> Hello I am following a tutorial for mount a drive, and am getting /etc/fstab Permission denied when trying to echo. I am on the 5th command of this tutorial: https://www.vultr.com/docs/block-storage
<darkarmy> i send u msg
<lotuspsychje> !pm > darkarmy
<ubottu> darkarmy, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> z3r0_d: i would also reccomend, before filing new bugs to launchpad, to have a clean system without external ppa's to avoid work for the developers
<hello_kitty> here's a paste of the commands im running to mount a new drive (block storage on vutlr.com) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cwRqRQNgkH/, line 7 is where i get -bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied; I'm running them all with sudo
<darkarmy> hello
<sandwitch> hello_kitty, why do you echo >> /etc/fstab, what is the purpose?
<hello_kitty> sandwitch: i'm not sure, it comes from a tutorial from the isp... does that maybe wipe the contents of fstab..?
<sandwitch> the other echo should be: echo '/dev/vdb1 /mnt/blockstorage ext4 defaults,noatime,nofail 0 0' >> /etc/fstab
<sandwitch> It is a string so should be in single quotes
<hello_kitty> ah that makes sense, thank you
<sandwitch> i think the first echo appends a return
<uzee> Hi All, trying again, does anyone know how lvm partitioning can be done in preseed but based on percentage of disk space, instead of absolute numbers for min/max/priority ?
<ducasse> uzee: for preseed questions try #ubuntu-server
<killown> chromium-chromedriver/disco 73.0.3683.103-0ubuntu1 amd64
<killown> and chromium 74
<killown> won't work, someone fix that
<uzee> ducasse: thanks so much, I had asked yesterday as well and was kinda surprised that no one had responded, now I understand :)
<ducasse> uzee: well, let's hope you get help there. it's still a bit early, so you might have to wait a couple of hours.
<uzee> ducasse: sure, thats perfectly fine, I'm in a different timezone so I just put it out there and monitor for the rest of my day. thanks again
<LuckyMan> If I install mono, will I be vulnerable to windows virus?
<Marcangel> bonjour a tous
<Marcangel> j'ai besoin de vous
<ducasse> !fr | Marcangel
<ubottu> Marcangel: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Marcangel> oh sorry, thank you !
<Quasselhoff> damnit National Instrument doesn't provide hardware drivers for debian/ubuntu !!??
<Quasselhoff> now I can reinstall the whole system
<lotuspsychje> please dont swear in the support channel Quasselhoff
<Quasselhoff> sorry
<Quasselhoff> i tried to install the rpm with alien, but it didnt work
<lotuspsychje> Quasselhoff: best way to get your issue solved is to ask all your details, in one line and wait until a volunteers reply
<lotuspsychje> !details | Quasselhoff for example
<ubottu> Quasselhoff for example: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Quasselhoff> basically I want to install some USB drivers for proprietary devices http://www.ni.com/product-documentation/54754/en/  but they only provide .rpm and officially support CentOS/RedHat/SUSE/Scientific Linux, but not debian ... is there any workaround I could try?
<tatertotz> Quasselhoff read the "system requirements"....aka "supported OS" in your software vendors documentation
<Quasselhoff> I read and debian is not listed.
<tatertotz> Quasselhoff...sounds like you're in "unsupported" land/territory
<Quasselhoff> what would you recommend next best after ubuntu? centos?
<tatertotz> lol...that's a OP/MOD type question...the Lamborghini only beats the Ford F-250 in a race when 2 tons isn't attached to the back of both automobiles
<lotuspsychje> tatertotz: thats really unusefull help
<lotuspsychje> Quasselhoff: can you try tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug in your device, see what kind of errors show on ubuntu?
<tatertotz> lotuspsychje this is where you get to tell him what is "best" :)...wink /nod
<Quasselhoff> ok thx i try that next time lotus
<maxjezy> hello there all great ones
<MarzEz> hi there
<maxjezy> there seems to be problems with my wifi not showing up
<maxjezy> wifi card
<maxjezy> is there a list command for it
<maxjezy> or is it best to buy me a new computer and try
<lotuspsychje> maxjezy: pastebin: lshw -C network && uname -a && lsb_release -a
<MarzEz> from memory, lshw should give you a list of all devices on your computer
<MarzEz> You may need to run it as sudo
<maxjezy> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j8hdHZSp38/
<MarzEz> Does anyone know any active IRC channels for overclocking support?
<alkisg> Hi, I just noticed that /run/sshd wasn't created on boot (16.04) so `systemctl start ssh` was failing, and I had to manually create the dir to get sshd to start. Anyone heard something about that recently?
<lotuspsychje> MarzEz: ##hardware
<maxjezy> my wificard does not have 5G?
<MarzEz> lotuspsychje: Cheers
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: im ilding in #ubuntu-bugs-announce but didnt see ssh bugs recently
<alkisg> Thank you lotuspsychje, I'll try to search what is supposed to create that dir on boot; e.g. systemd or sshd
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: could it be related to recent kernel updates?
<alkisg> Dunno, thanks, I'll have a look at that too. The server was up for 19 days, and it did have the issue, so I imagine the problem happened more than 19 days ago.
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: ah, then its probably not related
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: try also in #ubuntu-server maybe?
<alkisg> It's a desktop, but sure, it makes sense
<alkisg> ty
<lotuspsychje> oh, you meant sshd server nvm
<maxjezy> i solved it, i dont know if i was online or not when i wrote it on pidgin
<maxjezy> so, here i say thanks guys for helping me
<Jackneill> hi.
<Jackneill> i have botted up trying ubuntu. want to update bios, my booting usb drive is fat32 formatted. but its mounted read_-only, and i have to copy to it the binary blob to update in bios.
<Jackneill> how can i mount that with write permissions?
<Jackneill> now that i have booted up from the usb can i just umount it and remount with write permissions?
<TafThorne1> Good morning.  I cannot install git-send-email on 18.10 (or git-email) is there an external reason my machine cannot find this package or have my apt conf stuff probably gone wonky?
<Sweepyoface> TafThorne1 what error does it give you?
<jbeneyto> \q
<TafThorne1> Package 'git-email' has no installation candidate
<TafThorne1> Package git-email is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<TafThorne1> etc
<Sweepyoface> do you have the universe repo added?
<JohnGavr> TafThorne1, apt-get install git-email ??
<Sweepyoface> https://www.apt-browse.org/browse/ubuntu/bionic/universe/all/git-email/1:2.17.0-1ubuntu1/
<TafThorne1> Sweepyoface: Software & Updates says it is enabled
<TafThorne1> JohnGavr: that is what gives the kind of error I showed
<JohnGavr> Sweepyoface, solution
<TafThorne1> urg
<TafThorne1> Got Ubuntu to try another UK mirror and now all is well
<TafThorne1> Sorry I did not think to try that before coming here
<Sweepyoface> ah
<Sweepyoface> enjoy
<darkarmy> helo
<Rue> quick question regarding fstab. if the drives i want to mount are storage drives. should i just set <options> to defaults, and <pass><check> to 0 0 ? some of these will be used for regular storage, others will be used for torrenting so there will be lots of writings of files to the disk.
<puppetmaster> anyone using kvirc?
<qwebirc10532> Hey, I've just installed Ubuntu 19.04 Budgie and I don't have Wifi Drivers for my HP 14-cm0014au Laptop. I've gotten them on Mint 19.1 thanks to jeremy31 but the commands he gave me for Mint don't seem to be working on Ubuntu as it asks for a Github username and password which were not required on mint. How can I get the drivers?
<jeremy31> qwebirc10532: You have a typo in the git clone command
<qwebirc10532> I'll try it again
<puppetmaster> i have a different model hp laptop which doesn't have any ubuntu wifi drivers. i had to install arch drivers.
<o-bit> wifi card?
<o-bit> Ralink?
<puppetmaster> who, me?
<o-bit> Yeah lol
<puppetmaster> Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821CE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<o-bit> Ooh, that one, LOL
<puppetmaster> must admit, i rarely use wifi. only when at library. while in office, it's ethernet only.
<jeremy31> puppetmaster: https://github.com/tomaspinho/rtl8821ce
<puppetmaster> i already have it running. wasn't asking for help. just pointing out that arch drivers worked.
<qwebirc10532> jeremy31, this is the git clone command I tried. Is it not correct? git clone https://github.com/tomaspinho/rt18821ce.git
<jeremy31> qwebirc10532: it is rtl8821ce, not rt18821ce
<qwebirc10532> ah, ok. thanks for the help once again
<jeremy31> rt then small L not a one(1)
<qwebirc10532> that's working fine now, thanks jeremy31. that command should work on anything based on Ubuntu 18.04 or greater correct?
<jeremy31> qwebirc10532: Looks like the code should be good for a while, kernel 5.0 is supported
<qwebirc10532> great
<TafThorne1> thank you for the help
<conjo> guys do any of you know why scptoolkit would render one of my eight usb ports unusable only fix(which is no longer working) is to pull motherboard battery+drain all power from system, replace reboot and choose default re cmos settings (dual bios)
<mouses> sounds like hardware failure
<conjo> i want to fix but am really at a loss
<conjo> lol you prolly right...however why would pulling the battery fix it (even if only in the past/do you reckon i am assuming causation where only commonality exist?
 * conjo sighs bloody hell its probobly time for a new computer...he he heee
<dani07> uygk
<conjo> hello again-so you were right about the hardware failure (usb port not working after using scptoolkit) i thought id have another closer look at the board and the first thing i saw was a wire loose from a connector-rofl rookie error-thanks again
<usuario> hi guys
<usuario> holaaaaaa
<conjo> hi
<conjo> hola
<conjo> que pa sol
<chochima> olaaa putas
<usuario> holaaaaaaaa
<conjo> lols
<conjo> hola muchaco keep it family
<conjo> hey does anyone know about modes to avoid getting spam
<conjo> cant remember syntax thought it was +R but not sure
<myself> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/usermodes
<myself> also #freenode :)
<conjo> cheers
<belphegor_> hi
<Paulo> HI. i have installed lubuntu 18.10 in an old computer, but i can't install spotify. can someone help me?
<popey_> Paulo: i386?
<popey_> (32-bit install?)
<popey_> Spotify do not make a 32-bit build of their application anymore.
<Paulo> o yes it is a 32 bit install
<popey_> Ok, that's why then
<Paulo> the computer is the asus eee 1005ha
<popey_> hah, I have one of those in the loft :)
<Paulo> for what i do with it is very nice. just to update a blog do some text ens listen music
<cfhowlett> spotify is far from the only music player available
<popey_> https://github.com/hrkfdn/ncspot  might be worth a look - it's a command line spotify client.
<popey_> ( I have tried it {albeit on a 64-bit machine} and it works pretty well )
<Paulo> but i have the acount
<Paulo> i will check
<bimraud> hello
<omerkaraduman> hi
<AlecTaylor> hi
<omerkaraduman> bizden kimse yok mu?
<AlecTaylor> Got my old system76 laptop working! - How do I upgrade from 17.04 to 19.04?
<lotuspsychje> !tr | omerkaraduman
<ubottu> omerkaraduman: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<cfhowlett> !eol | AlecTaylor/
<ubottu> AlecTaylor/: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> AlecTaylor: 17.04 is end of life
<lotuspsychje> AlecTaylor: reccomended to fresh install a supported version from the topic
<omerkaraduman> AlecTaylor: You can do it from software and update.
<AlecTaylor> Yeah as I expected, so what I upgrade to 17.10 then 18.04 then 19.04?
<omerkaraduman> ubottu: teşekkürler
<cfhowlett> omerkaraduman/ not eveen close to being true!
<cfhowlett> because it's end of life, he'll have to do an EOL upgrade
<omerkaraduman> cfhowlett: ne diyorsun olum?
<lotuspsychje> omerkaraduman: stop that please
<omerkaraduman> ok
<omerkaraduman> omerkaraduman: ok you won
<leftyfb> AlecTaylor: I would suggest installing 18.04 from scratch and sticking with that. The support is for 5 years.
<cfhowlett> +1
<AlecTaylor> leftyfb - I'm pretty close to that now, just two away
<omerkaraduman> Ubuntu 19.04 also has many packet errors. Therefore I would also recommend ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS.
<leftyfb> omerkaraduman: please do not give false information
<leftyfb> omerkaraduman: trolling is offtopic here.
<omerkaraduman> leftyfb: This information is not wrong. I used Ubuntu 19.04 and received many packet errors.
<popey_> omerkaraduman: if you have a specific issue, file a bug.
<bimraud> /unj/
<omerkaraduman> leftyfb: The problem is not about you. We're talking about Ubuntu.
<leftyfb> omerkaraduman: this is a support channel. Unless you have a support questions, please keep the commentary and false information to yourself. If you want to chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic. If you're here to troll, please /part
 * cfhowlett is happy to report that /ignore works perfectly in hexchat
<omerkaraduman> leftyfb: shut the fuck off
<lotuspsychje> !language | omerkaraduman
<ubottu> omerkaraduman: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<leftyfb> !op | omerkaraduman
<ubottu> omerkaraduman: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<omerkaraduman> la gardaş bu ne yaw amk çocuğuna bak
<omerkaraduman> la bize heryer angara
<leftyfb> popey_: ?
<omerkaraduman> admin pls kick fucking leftyfb
<AlecTaylor> Is there any way to do a non-fresh install upgrade to 18.04 from 17.04, e.g.: through 17.10?
<cfhowlett> why would you want to do that?
<AlecTaylor> Don't want to lose my applications, settings, or files
<lotuspsychje> AlecTaylor: 17.10 is also eol, its asking for trouble
<cfhowlett> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<cfhowlett> AlecTaylor/ do you have a dedicated /home partition?
 * AlecTaylor is upgrading everything in the background now using old-releases sources
<AlecTaylor> cfhowlett - No, just ran an `fdisk -l`, can't find it :sadface:
<AlecTaylor> Can repartition I suppose
<popey_> AlecTaylor: technically it's possible, yes.
<popey_> AlecTaylor: also, technically you could probably jump directly from 17.04 to 18.04
<ioria> AlecTaylor, you can use the swap
<cfhowlett> well since you have your backups you could always install to current partitions and avoid formattting /home.  that ***should*** retain your current settings
<AlecTaylor> popey_ - happy to, how
<AlecTaylor> ?
<cfhowlett> do a manual partition to the current partitions.  do NOT format /home
<popey_> AlecTaylor: it's possible to manually upgrade by modifying the sources.list to change the codename to the newer release.
<popey_> AlecTaylor: it's generally not recommended by many, because it's not something that gets tested / QA'ed
<popey_> AlecTaylor: but it can work, but if it breaks, you get to keep all the pieces :)
<extorr> Does ubuntu install automagically configure the UEFI boot system or does one have to manually tweak it
<AlecTaylor> dangerous :P
<cfhowlett> extorr/ automagic
<cfhowlett> usually
<leftyfb> I have to imagine the amount of effort people put into not keeping backups and just upgrading across versions is way less than just installing from scratch, reinstalling applications you know you need and restoring from backup and running a much cleaner and more efficient environment
<leftyfb> er, I mean way more
<extorr> Backups dont cost time though, they run in the background usually. Even in large shops.
<torin> hi chaps. quick question. i'm planning to create ubuntu installation on my ssd in an usb enclosure, so i can boot it anywhere, like old/new laptops and my macbook. is there anything i need to be careful about during installation or should it just work straight away?
<Fuchs> torin: should work, the main question that would come to my mind is where you plant the bootloader
<extorr> Use knoppix instead torin
<extorr> Something that was meant to be live and portable, unlike ubuntu
<leftyfb> extorr: this isn't the appropriate place to be suggesting other distros
<Fuchs> I assume you'd put one on the usb disk and mark that bootable, then just tell whatever device you connect that it shall boot from USB
<extorr> leftyfb, knoppix is unstable ubuntu with a few tweaks tho
<Fuchs> also I'd just be aware that journaling filesystems (which I'd recommend) are not terribly suited for storage that accidentally gets removed, so try to ensure it isn't pulled while running
<extorr> Not like I recommended slax or any of the BSD live CDs
<torin> Fuchs: cool, i thought so. will give it a go later in the evening.
<Fuchs> but in general I'd expect it to work. Consider full disk encryption maybe
<Fuchs> depending on how sensitive that data is that you will carry around
<extorr> torin, do your systems boot via UEFI?
<leftyfb> Fuchs: mind you, you will receive no support for knoppix or any other distro here
<torin> Fuchs: yeah
<Fuchs> leftyfb: wrong person
<leftyfb> sorry torin ^
<torin> extorr: yeah
<torin> most systems now do
<torin> - legacy stuff
<extorr> torin, I heard that makes dual booting a bit complex
<torin> it shouldn't be the case.
<leftyfb> extorr: btw, Knoppix is in no way based on Ubuntu. It's based on Debian.
<extorr> I thought it was a debian/ubuntu hybrid at least at one point
<torin> i'll see how it goes in the evening
<leftyfb> extorr: knoppix was released 5 years before Ubuntu
<torin> Fuchs: do you know in case of uefi installation if you can specify device where bootloader is installed? i know it will be the option for mbr
<torin> Fuchs: i'm slightly worried if the installer won't automatically choose wrong device for me
<Fuchs> torin: haven't used the ubuntu installer for a long time, but if you can't during install, you most certainly can kick grub-install from a running system later on
<extorr> Fuchs, he may be setting up dualboot over EFI tho
<xp7> whats the problem with that extorr ?
<extorr> It complicates matters
<torin> how?
<EriC^> torin: if you manually partition you can set the partition to efi
<xp7> hmm is it running on another boot sector?
<torin> EriC^: ah, and that will be picked up automatically?
<xp7> is that why?
<extorr> I assume it doesnt automagically configure /dev/sda1/EFI/boot/ubuntu/* and possibly required manually adding something via the BIOS
<EriC^> torin: yeah it wants one with root fs "/" and one set as efi
<extorr> torin you want to run a dualboot with windows right
<torin> EriC^: cool, and i bet i can set encryption in manual process later as well?
<torin> extorr: not necesarilly, i want put stick anywhere i am and just boot that stick
<EriC^> torin: using luks you meam?
<torin> EriC^: yeah
<torin> extorr: without touching underlaying os
<xp7> rubber ducky
<extorr> So you want to make a portable ubuntu, in essence a live CD of ubuntu
<extorr> Which makes me ask again, why not use a real live CD instead.
<extorr> Or why not dd a live ubuntu DVD iso to the usb stick. It will still boot, ya?
<torin> because i want for example encryption & persistent changes
<torin> is that good enough reason?
<pragmaticenigma> torin: You can get persistent changes, however a live environment boot drive will not be able to use full disk encryption, though I think you can encrypt the user's home directory
<popey_> That's possible. I have a usb key which has ubuntu installed on it with encryption and persistence
<popey_> You just need two keys, one to boot the install iso, and the other to install onto
<cfhowlett_1> torin/ if that is your primary goal then I suggest an OS dedicated to same.  try "tails"
<popey_> You don't need another distro, this works perfectly well on Ubuntu as is.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<torin> popey_: that's what exactly i'm trying to do, instead of usb stick i have nvme in a usb caddy
<torin> :)
<popey_> nice!
<popey_> That's even better!
<pragmaticenigma> cfhowlett_1: tails is not an encrypted live instance, it is merely forgetful and does not support persistence by design
<torin> and just wondering about any caveats over there during installation
<alkisg> torin: I'm using such an installation daily, it's no different than installing to internal hd at all
<cfhowlett_1> pragmaticenigma/ ahh.  forgive my misinformation then.
<popey_> torin: having done this, the only gotcha is during install, make sure the grub install gets put on the usb attached drive, not the internal drive
<alkisg> I'm using an external ssd disk. The installer works fine too, no caveats at all.
<popey_> torin: if you wanna feel safe, unplug the internal drive when you do the install.
<torin> popey_: yeah, probably will do that :)
<torin> anyway, thanks for the answers, i will give it a go in the evening, now need to do some work :(
<popey_> :)
<torin> stupid work.
<popey_> stupid, stupid paid work
<torin> doesn't allow me to play my toys during the day
<torin> luckily i like my job so time flies
<torin> but sometimes you just want to be at home and your stuff
<torin> like now.
<torin> plus i need to fix my tyre, got a freaking nail in it yesterday, thank god for tubeless.
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | torin
<ubottu> torin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<elichai2> anyway to install gdb 7.1.1 on ubuntu 18.04 without compiling it myself?
<lotuspsychje> !mix | elichai2
<ubottu> elichai2: it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<elichai2> lotuspsychje: U dudb;t say to mix from different distro release
<elichai2> I hoped for a ppa or something
<lotuspsychje> elichai2: we dont support external ppa's neither
<elichai2> i guess i'll compile myself
<elichai2> lotuspsychje: or that you ship more than one version
<elichai2> and I could `apt install gdb=7.11`
<Mdlpe> hi, I made a small script (http://dpaste.com/3J8WCKQ) and save on my home. But it doesn't launch on the begin of session
<lotuspsychje> elichai2: if you like a different version of gdb, maybe try a newer ubuntu release?
<lotuspsychje> elichai2: for example: 19.10 gdb Version 8.2.91.20190405-0ubuntu3
<elichai2> lotuspsychje: but I need an *older* gdb version
<lotuspsychje> elichai2: how about you tell us what you really are trying to do with an older version of gdb?
<elichai2> trying to use a tool called `sgx-gdb` which doesn't yet support gdb 8^
<lotuspsychje> elichai2: from where/wich guide?
<cheddar82143> I have a weird issue -- I can connect to a machine through ssh, but I cannot connect out from that machine (including internet, cannot ping anything). I did not change any settings for years, and it happened just one day when I haven't updated in weeks.
<Jackneill> hi
<LuckyMan> cheddar82143, maybe try #networking
<moi_> salut
<Jackneill> what does it mean when trying to install 19.04 "installing ubuntu" only gives me a black screen, but with (safe graphics) option it workds?
<wr> best display manager to use on the ubuntu's?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | Jackneill/
<ubottu> Jackneill/: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Jackneill> i've had an issue previously where i install 19.04 rebooted but only got purple screen from grub.
<cfhowlett> wr/ the one you like best is the best.
<Jackneill> cfhowlett, i have 8th gen intel i5
<Jackneill> do i really need nomodeset?
<wr> cfhowlett, no
<moi_> hello
<cfhowlett> Jackneill/ shouldn't but for some reason your graphics aren't recognized
<cfhowlett> moi_/ ask you ubuntu support question
<cheddar82143> LuckyMan: will do, thanks
<tomreyn> Jackneill: hi again. if you can boot without nnomodeset and post your system log that would help. you can post the log of the current boot using "journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999", or of the previous boot using "journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999".
<Jackneill> tomreyn, hi again. i am currently reinstalling 19.04. i updated the bios to version 300, the freshest.
<tomreyn> ah, so maybe that will already fix it.
<cfhowlett> we can hope!
<tomreyn> Jackneill: i assume you're reinstalling because you also switched to uefi booting?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, the usb is botted from uefi, i just dd'd the iso to usb, not sure what that uses.
<tomreyn> that should support both boot modes
<calduser> hi guys, I have update kernel and intel microcode for the last Microarchitectural Data Sampling (MDS) vulnerability but my processor is in the table "Section 2 – No planned microcode updates" What is the solution :( ? https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/corporate-information/SA00233-microcode-update-guidance_05132019.pdf
<Jackneill> well just finished install, rebooted, no grub, just purple screen.
<tomreyn> calduser: acquire new hardware, use hardware only in safe environment.
<calduser> @tomreyn intel microcode is closed source?
<tomreyn> calduser: yes
<tomreyn> Jackneill: :-/ can you try without nomodeset but also without "splash" and "quiet"?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, sure
<Jackneill> tomreyn,  $vt_handoff?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: if that also doesn't work, do it *with* "nomodeset" but *without* "splash" and "quiet". the goal for now is just to get us some log.
<calduser> therefore being a my processor a legacy system, if the microcode was open source is it possible to solve the problem?
<tomreyn> calduser: such theoretical discussions about firmware are way beyond the scope of this channel.
<calduser> tomreyn my question is not offtopic because it concerns the security of ubuntu
<popey_> calduser: you're asking something nobody here can answer
<popey_> calduser: the software is closed source, nobody here is empowered to change that
<hggdh> calduser: yes, if the firmwares were to be open-sourced, then some issues might be resolved. But it is not, so nothing can be done in this channel
<calduser> hggdh ok thanks
<sambagirl> hi i am having trouble with the unattended-updr  and i would like to just disable it because i check on my own and apply what i want
<Jackneill> tomreyn, http://termbin.com/3shk successfuly logged in to gnome
<Jackneill> high res
<cfhowlett> Jackneill/ so your updated bios fixed it??
<sambagirl> when i look under processes i dont see it
<tomreyn> Jackneill: using which kernel parameters?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, kernel: Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.0.0-15-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro nomodeset
<Jackneill> that was a recovery entry
<tomreyn> it says on the log of course, silly me
<popey_> sambagirl: it only wakes up periodically, you can remove it if you don't want to use it.
<popey_> sambagirl: sudo apt remove unattended-upgrades
<sambagirl> popey_ i keep getting the
<calduser> for those who find themselves in the same situation as a legacy processor, how did you mitigate the vulnerability?
<sambagirl> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sambagirl> E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), is another process using it?
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | sambagirl/
<ubottu> sambagirl/: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<popey_> yikes, that aptlock thing is a bit bad
<sambagirl> that did it :D
<cfhowlett> popey_/ eh? how so?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, powered off, then on, no grub just purple screen.
<popey_> you went directly from "how do I disable a thing" to "kill a process"
<popey_> which seems a bit of a leap
<popey_> it worked though, so meh :)
<tomreyn> Jackneill: the v300 firmware states it was produced on 11/22/2018 whereas the download page states it was released on 2019/02/14, weird...
<Jackneill> tomreyn, :)
<sambagirl> popey_ after i applied the command ms bot gave me it allowed me to uninstall it finally.
<popey_> sweet, good stuff
<sambagirl> i am up and rolling. thanks all. HEY SEVEAS! chao!
<Jackneill> tomreyn, if i get to bios then quit, i get grub
<Jackneill> tomreyn, and from thenb on i can log into gnome
<tomreyn> Jackneill: you need to repeatedly press escape to bring up the grub menu by default. it will, however, show automatically if the system did not power down properly.
<BluesKaj> auto login enabled, perhaps?
<Jackneill> i dobnt have auto login enabled
<tomreyn> Jackneill: can you ensure that 'fast boot' is disabled in 'bios'?
<BluesKaj> ok
<Jackneill> i have lvm disk encryption, then gdm login screen
<Jackneill> tomreyn, yes.
<anselm> I thought you hold down shift to bring up grub menu during boot?
<tomreyn> that's when you bios boot
<Jackneill> tomreyn, double checked, it is disabled.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, i have disabled secure boot too.
<naturist42> http://publish.lycos.com/freenaturistkids NATURISM 100%legal SHARE!! VISIT US
<tomreyn> Jackneill: just now or previously?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, previously.
<tomreyn> !ops | naturist42
<ubottu> naturist42: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<tomreyn> Jackneill: okay, i'll read your logs now, will ping you in ~ 10-15 minutes
<Jackneill> tomreyn, did the same now. escape from bios to get grub, "ubuntu", but this time no luck. only purple screen. this worked just previously now.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, thank you.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, now i have got grub without escaping from bios first. seems non-deterministic.
<Jackneill> but only purple screen after grub "ubuntu".
<Jackneill> choosing a recovery grub entry and usong only ro and nomodeset worked.
<benyaminxploit> helo
<lordcirth_> benyaminxploit, hi
<tomreyn> Jackneill: so here's what seems notable about your logs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4GYRsWz2VZ/
<Jackneill> tomreyn, right
<tomreyn> Jackneill: the first four lines just point out what you're running on. then we have a TSC firmware bug - I don't know what TSC actually stands for, but it's a rather common mainboard firmware issue, and apparently it was worked around by Linux.
<tomreyn> Jackneill: and then you have loads of ACPI errors which are, i think, USB related.
<tomreyn> nd an acpi warning, which i would yet need to lookup
<tomreyn> Jackneill: can you please post this as well:  lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jackneill> tomreyn, right, i think i will have to permanently add nomodeset, also remove quiet splash and $vt_handoff
<Jackneill> sure, sec.
<tomreyn> Jackneill: it also seems that you don't have all ubuntu updates installed, yet. can you please check whether oyu have any pending?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/5r4e
<Jackneill> tomreyn, i have checked with update && upgrade, all 0s
<Jackneill> tomreyn, as i remember i have installed those after i posted for you
<tomreyn> Jackneill: so you're saying you first generated the log, then installed updates, right?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, after the jouirnalctl -b i installed updates then tried restart
<Jackneill> shell i post another?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: not yet, thanks. this laptop seems to be connected to a docking station, is this correct?
<tomreyn> usb 1-4.1: Product: USB-C Triple-4K Dock
<Jackneill> tomreyn, yes.
<Jackneill> via usb, yes
<tomreyn> Jackneill: please disconnect the docking statiion and any other non essential (including external mouse, keyboard) periphels, then boot again normally without nomodeset.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, ok, sec
<Jackneill> tomreyn, no success. just pruple screen.
<tomreyn> Jackneill: what if you boot using the default kernel but without "quiet", without "splash", without "nomodeset"?
<lotuspsychje> cheddar82143: are you on ubuntu?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, purple screen
<Jackneill> tomreyn, just nomodeset from the 3 works.
<ryuo> purple screen of death?
<ryuo> o.O
<tomreyn> Jackneill: try without "nomodeset" but with these:  i915.enable_dc=0 i915.enable_fbc=0
<Jackneill> tomreyn, i have not done anything and now it seems to work (i dont get grub, just the gdm ,login screen)
<Jackneill> tomreyn, i mean i didntr put the i9..,. line in kernel args, just the default.
<tomreyn> Jackneill: what'S the output of: cat /proc/cmdline
<Jackneill> tomreyn, now i only get the purple screen for a short time, a switch to disk decrypt
<tomreyn> Jackneill: don't reboot so soon next time you get it to boot properly.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<tomreyn> oh so it's still running, ok. post this log as well please:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jackneill> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/ehkf
<tomreyn> Jackneill: thanks. i'm puzzled as to why it works sometimes but not always, this can suggest a hardware issue. but you're using the laptops internal monitor, right, so it could not be an external cable that is broken.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, also brand new company laptop
<Jackneill> tomreyn, anyway thank you for your help. i will keep rebooting, power offing it frequently, if i get it again, i will just toss it into a river and send a photo to asus
<Jackneill> its an asus vivobook s14.
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: can you press F1 at purple screen?
<Jackneill> lotuspsychje, i will try when i can reproduce it, for now it seems to work.
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: wich graphics card in your asus?
<Jackneill> lotuspsychje, intel i5 8th gen, nothing else.
<Jackneill> in above logs (termbin) you cvan get exact specs
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: im browsing it atm
<tomreyn> hmm, i don't really know what else to try, i'm afraid, Jackneill
<BluesKaj> Jackneill, to check your graphics run, sudo lshw -C video
<Jackneill> tomreyn, thank you for your help :)
<tomreyn> Jackneill: the intel gpu firmware which got loaded seems to be the latest. your mainboard firmware is up to date, you're uefi booting, and on a recent kernel version. there's not a whole lot more you can try, other than those i915 module parameters i pointed out, and maybe some others.
<Jackneill> BluesKaj, http://termbin.com/y9i4
<Jackneill> tomreyn, i will note them down
<tomreyn> Jackneill: "modinfo -p i915" lists the parameters you can try at grub. always prefix those with "i915."
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: did you test other ubuntu releases?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: since this is an ULV platform, my guess would be that it can be a power saving issue. so any module parameters related to power saving / efficiency could be worth playing with.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, http://termbin.com/nox0m
<tomreyn> Jackneill: also you should try a !mainline kernel
<tomreyn> !mainline | Jackneill
<Jackneill> right
<ubottu> Jackneill: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> Jackneill: thanks, i know the output
<BluesKaj> Jackneill, ok, you have the standard intel i915 driver which should work without any issues
<Jackneill> inseed
<Jackneill> indeed*
<tomreyn> Jackneill: since this is rather new hardware and i wasn't able to find a matching bug report, it would be helpful if you could file one running:   ubuntu-bug linux
<tomreyn> (if you do, you'll be asked to register at launchpad.net as part of reporting this bug - which will also enable you to receive updates on this bug.)
<Jackneill> tomreyn, i will find the time today. since you know this bug well, could you list infos that will be very useful to file?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: most importantly, describe the symptoms well: that it sometimes boots fine and other times is gets stuck as the purple screen (describe this purple screen a little better if you can - what happens right before it etc.).
<tomreyn> Jackneill: logs will be added automatically, i don't think there will be a need to post any.
<tomreyn> you should mention that you're using the latest mainboard firmware
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: it only takes 2min to make the bug
<Jackneill> tomreyn, thats a helpful feature indeed, thanks.
<Jackneill> i will just not now:P
<Jackneill> if you want i will post the link for you tomorrow.
<tomreyn> you can post it here tomorrow, sure.
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: or make it right now, and let us search while you sleep :p
 * tomreyn can wait ;-)
<Jackneill> lotuspsychje, ok i will make it now.
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: thank you very much
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: tnx for taking your time to file the bug!
<Jackneill> tomreyn, lotuspsychje : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1829402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1829402 in linux (Ubuntu) "Purple screen hangup during boot" [Undecided,New]
<Jackneill> if i should add anything i will remain in front of a computer for at least 2.5h please feel free to ping me.
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: ok, we will let you know, you will also get notices via email if something updates
<tomreyn> Jackneill: looks fine, thanks. i added some notes.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, thanks
<zette> test
<benishor> test successfully failed
<zette> I have problem on anbox, I cnt install anbox in my ubuntu
<zette> Anbox is just for Ubuntu 64 bit?
<zette> Hello?
<OerHeks> zette, yes, but anbox is nown for giving issues
<OerHeks> try android studio, or look for something else
<zette> Android Studio is support for 32 bit?
<OerHeks> zette,  i don't know, check out https://snapcraft.io/android-studio
<zette> Ok
<zette> Android Studio for 64 bit :(
<EoflaOEViceCity> zette do you have a processor which is not capable of 64-bit? You can try IntelliJ IDEA 2018.3, the last version to support 32-bit, bundled with Android plugin
<OerHeks> IntelliJ is also 64 bit https://snapcraft.io/intellij-idea-community or https://snapcraft.io/intellij-idea-ultimate
<Jackneill> hi. which is the preferred install method nowadays? snaps ? apt? flatpak:) ?
<Jackneill> (when 1 app is available multiple ways)
<OerHeks> Jackneill, apt, as you need to investigate and trust the snap maintainer.
<OerHeks> flatpack, you are on your own
<Jackneill> thank you
<Pharaoh> Hi All! Are chromium-codecs-ffmpeg and extra supposed for work for chrome as well?
<OerHeks> Pharaoh, do they not work?
<Pharaoh> @Oerheks: apparently not
<OerHeks> i think rendering is done in html5
<bobbytables5> hello, I might be stupid but after reading article after article i can't get an answer, where is the cloud-config file located ?  I need to start a script on first startup...
<tomreyn> bobbytables5: server support welcomes you in #ubuntu-server
<Pharaoh> @Oerheks: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1141108/chromium-flash-player-not-working-on-ubuntu-19-04    This helped me set up flash on chromium on 19.04 Ubuntu... the latest chrome stable version still is unable to run flash
<tomreyn> bobbytables5: and "dpkg -L packagename" lists the files installed by a given package.
<qwebirc55707> hey all! I'm having a bit of trouble figuring something out. I've got a symlink and when I try to read the file I get permission denied, but if I actually navigate to the linked file, it's fine. e.g. "file -L [path]" gives permission denied, but "file $(readlink [path])" works
<OerHeks> Phoh, flash should work, if the site asks to download, click that button, then the permission dialog pops up
<qwebirc55707> I've tried checking various permissions but haven't figured it out
<OerHeks> but flash should ide
<amcclure> Anyone know how to fix missing firmware issues when installing ubuntu (19.04) on a 2017 macbook pro w/ touch bar?
<tomreyn> bobbytables5: ( "dpkg -S $(which somecommand)" tells you the package 'somecommand' belongs to )
<pragmaticenigma> amcclure: What firmware are you looking for?
<OerHeks> Pharaoh, that post is about chromium, not chrome..
<Pharaoh> Oerheks: I need a similar fix for chrome.. Any ideas?
<amcclure> pragmaticenigma: mouse, keyboard, touch bar, and wifi
<Pharaoh> Oerheks, perhaps a small tweak somewhere should do.. an adapter/plugin maybe
<OerHeks> Phi am still on LTS 18.04, maybe someone else on 19.04 can confirm this issue?
<OerHeks> Pharaoh ^
<tomreyn> just use chromium?
<Pharaoh> tomreyn: can do that..
<bobbytables5> tomreyn: nice that command, it doesn't seem to exist by default the cloud-config file, Im having an hard time understanding where to put it
<tomreyn> bobbytables5: and i'm having a hard time supporting you since i don't even know what you're working with
<pragmaticenigma> amcclure: This is a pretty comprehensive thread for installing to mac: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046568 ... Or parsing through the threads here https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<tomreyn> bobbytables5: i  see black box software is assisting you #ubuntu-server - good. :)
<bobbytables5> tomreyn: yeah reading the doc :)
<amcclure> pragmaticenigma: ty
<Raiu> Hi! do you know of some tool that can list the status of some services in a tmux panel?
<raindev> Hi folks. Anyone has problems with expose (GNOME activity overview) in 19.04?
<raindev> It doesn't scale windows properly for me.
<raindev> Or doesn't scale all windows.
<raindev> And there're problems with full screen windows.
<raindev> It's basically really messed up.
<lotuspsychje> raindev: can you make a screenshot of that please?
<lotuspsychje> raindev: whats your graphics card chipset?
<raindev> Sure, I'll be back with a screen shot in a moment.
<raindev> I have AMD RX 580.
<raindev> https://imgur.com/CMvSCzG
<raindev> On the left there're two terminal windows, one of them is scaled down the other not. And the gEdit on the right is not scaled down properly either.
<raindev> lotuspsychje: any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> raindev: it should arrange all ?windows logical, centered more right
<lotuspsychje> raindev: that doesnt look like the icons of 19.04 did you change themes or using something else?
<raindev> lotuspsychje: I use gnome-shell, stock GNOME session. But the behaviour of overview is the same in the default Ubuntu session.
<lotuspsychje> raindev: is your amd driver loaded correctly? sudo lshw -C video to check at bottom driver=..
<raindev> lotuspsychje: configuration: driver=amdgpu latency=0
<umbSublime> Hey, i'm trying to see if a specific patch is included in the kernel i'm using. but I'm not sure how to get the sources (linux-image-4.15.0-50-generic)
<lotuspsychje> raindev: is that the one ubuntu loaded by default, or did you install manually?
<raindev> No, didn't touch anything related to the drivers.
<lotuspsychje> raindev: did you have this behaviour on other ubuntu versions?
<ioria> umbSublime, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1014539/kernel-patching-how-to-check-verify-when-specific-patch-was-applied
<raindev> lotuspsychje: no, I didn't. I upgraded from 18.10.
<umbSublime> ioria: from the answer there, how can I get not only source from mainline, but also patches that were added to it by canonical ?
<lotuspsychje> raindev: ok, so maybe you could kernel play, see if it happens on other kernel versions as a test, see !mainline
<umbSublime> source for mainline, no issues I already have ahandy
<ioria> umbSublime, you need the source of the kernel you want
<raindev> lotuspsychje: thanks, I could try that
<umbSublime> yah that's basically my question
<ioria> umbSublime, you know how to get the source ?
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic-updates/linux-meta
<mtdms> i have a problem, i bought new computer, i want to install ubuntu, but the installation doesnt recognize my partitions, why?
<mtdms> only my usb drive
<umbSublime> I'm not sure I see how I can get the source for my specific kernel. It's easy enough to get mainline, but how do I get sources for mine ? Or perhaps I can have mainline + a set of patches applied to it ?
<OerHeks> mtdms, sounds like you have windows 10 installed, and an UEFI machine
<OerHeks> mtdms, use the UEFI manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mtdms> yes i have windows 10
<mtdms> i dont know what is uefi, i will read about it, thanks a lot
<ioria> umbSublime, apt source linux
<OerHeks> basicly: disable fastboot, and other intel stuff, and boot in uefi mode
<ioria> umbSublime, you need to enable 'src' in /e/a/sources.list
<umbSublime> thanks ioria
<ioria> ok
<gschanuel> hello! I'm trying to compile some source as regular user on ubuntu 18.04 but it is failing: ./configure output as regular user: https://pastebin.com/AJJhUmt4 and as root https://pastebin.com/LsHAhJ5Y
<gschanuel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 25453 Mar  3 11:28 /usr/include/cups/cups.h
<gschanuel> ubuntu is running inside docker
<gschanuel> configure: error: Could not find CUPS. Install libcups2-dev or cups-devel
<OerHeks> to compile code, you want the -dev packages
<gschanuel> libcups2-dev is installed
<Siecje> What does this mean python-openssl set to manually installed
<gschanuel> as root it works, but not as regular user
<teward> Siecje: it means that it was initially included for install separately as a dependency of another package, but now that you've explicitly `apt install`ed it or similarly, it's no longer being considered as autoinstalled as a dependency but specifically requested for installation (manually) by you the admin
<umbSublime> ioria: ok so this get me the source from the original kernel xenial's kernel is based of ?
<Siecje> On Ubuntu 16.04 I'm getting this error https://dpaste.de/zPhi
<umbSublime> ioria: my question now is how to get all patches applied on his base kernel to get to what I have running now
<umbSublime> s/his/this/
<OerHeks> Siecje, when do you get that error?
<Siecje> OerHeks: python; >>> import requests
<OerHeks> oh oke, it was not clear to me what the command was
<OerHeks> no clue there :-(
<amcclure> startup keeps stuck on "detect the available gpus and deal with any system changes" - is there any way to disable it or find what's causing it to stay running?
<tomreyn> amcclure: which ubuntu version is this?
<rivyn> Why doesn't the Ubuntu installer support JFS as a filesystem choice?  Is there a less straightforward way to configure Ubuntu to use JFS instead of ext4?
<ducasse> rivyn: have you checked if the old (debian-based) server installer offers it?
<tomreyn> rivyn: you could probably do it from an installed system which already supports jfs, installing using debootstrap. i do not know which boot managers can boot off jfs.
<Kon-> Hi, my stub-resolv.conf keeps defaulting to 127.0.0.53 even though I have specified a different DNS and fallback DNS in /etc/systemd/resolvd.conf. This was working before so I'm a little confused as to why it's not now
<rivyn> ducasse:  I'm installing Server, not Desktop, is that the default?
<tomreyn> Kon-: do you mean /etc/systemd/resolved.conf (your path was missing an 'e')?
<Kon-> Yes, sorry
<Kon-> I have it open right now and it's named correctly
<hans__> any idea why Ubuntu 18.04 would get 4mbit/s on hardware where Debian 8.8 and CentOS 6.9 get ~200mbit/s upload speed? (and it affects up speed only, down speed is unaffected)
<hans__> internet, tcp4
<ducasse> rivyn: server now uses the subiquity installer, use the one without 'live' in the filename
<rivyn> tomreyn:  All boot managers that I know of can boot off of JFS.  I'm guessing it's omission in the installer has to do with the fact that it's not online-resizable, which would make it awkward to use with LVM I suppose (I don't use LVM)
<rivyn> ducasse:  Thanks, I'll go hunt for that.
<Kon-> hans__: Do you have the net-tools package installed?
<hans__> Kon-, nope
<hans__> ... can install it tho
<ducasse> rivyn: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.2/release/
<ducasse> rivyn: should be this one
<rivyn> ducasse:  Thanks, I found it too :)
<Kon-> Not recommended. I asked because on multiple machines, for whatever reason, installing net-tools on 18.04 caused my connection to max out at around half what it should have
<Kon-> hans__:
<hans__> Kon-, well i just installed it and it didn't make a difference (haven't tried rebooting post-installation tho)
<rivyn> Heh, I guess that I was using the classic installer with 16.04, which is where I'm pretty sure I saw the JFS option, so that's hopeful, will know in a couple minutes...
<rivyn> I had the "live" image for 18.04
<tomreyn> rivyn: that's a good theory (as to what it's not supported by default, as you say)
<hans__> i guess i should add it's a cli installation with the only extra package being "ssh server" (didn't even choose "basic ubuntu server" )
<tomreyn> s/what/why/
<pepelo> buenas tardes
<pepelo> a todos
<pepelo> quines hablan español
<tomreyn> !es | pepelo
<ubottu> pepelo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rivyn> ducasse:  This looks to work perfect, thank you
<pepelo> buenas tardes
<ducasse> rivyn: yw :)
<rud0lf> how do i force update kernel (the one that launches update-initramfs)?
<rud0lf> i miss-typed Ctrl+C to copy
<OerHeks> sudo apt install -f # would fix this?
<rud0lf> thanks
<amcclure> 14:44 <tomreyn> amcclure: which ubuntu version is this?
<amcclure> 19.04 (AMD64)
<leftyfb>  /join #google
<leftyfb> oops :)
<de-facto> anyone knows if there are recent builds of BlueGriffon for 18.04 ?
<kitsune> hi all
<OerHeks> de-facto, their site stated 16.04 deb only ..
<SatoshiRole> Hello
<OerHeks> Version 3.0.1 released 2017-nov-22 ... old
<de-facto> yeah it has text artifacts on my 18.04
<de-facto> like weird dots between letters and such
<OerHeks> de-facto, optional: build it https://github.com/therealglazou/bluegriffon
<de-facto> yeah... i guess it might take a while though, its mozilla engine stuff
<OerHeks> jups
<de-facto> ...and their advanced features (payed license) are only in their precompiled binary i guess (not sure if i ever need those though). I just wanted to take a quick look at it
<de-facto> hmm it seems others were able to use it properly on 18.04 https://www.itsmarttricks.com/how-to-install-bluegriffon-wysiwyg-content-editor-in-ubuntu-18-04/
<de-facto> am i missing some KDE libs?
<de-facto> ah its Gecko based ok hmm
<LuckyMan> how do I install mono on ubuntu 19.04?
<s1r0ne> hi everyone
<leftyfb> LuckyMan: https://www.mono-project.com/docs/getting-started/install/linux/  # 3rd result on google for "ubuntu mono". It doesn't look like it's a supported package
<LuckyMan> leftyfb, been there but couldn't find a version for disco
<LuckyMan> I'm gonna try sudo apt install mono-devel
<LuckyMan> uau 128 new root certificates were added to your trust store.
<LuckyMan> and I cant see no mono
<de-facto> OerHeks, wow it checks out GB's of sources, i wish there was a binary to quickly test if its worth the effort
<LuckyMan> Funny the compiler is installed :-)
<de-facto> lol i dont even have enough disk space for that
<hexhaxtron> Do you people think this antenna would be a good purchase? https://www.tendacn.com/en/product/u6.html
<de-facto> i guess freetype is buggy on bionic
<leftyfb> !ot | hexhaxtron
<ubottu> hexhaxtron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<de-facto> i am not quite sure, BlueGriffon not rendering fonts properly (it was compiled for 16.04, I am on 18.04) might be this issue? https://github.com/adobe/brackets/issues/14290
<leftyfb> de-facto: please contact BlueGriffon for support. We cannot support their software here.
<de-facto> yeah i know, i just want to do a quick try if its worth the effort
<p1rs0n> guys?
<amcclure> p1rs0n: yes?
<gambl0re> is s-tui same as htop?
<p1rs0n> wow, it is someone be in online
<leftyfb> p1rs0n: this is an ubuntu support channel. What can we help you with?
<p1rs0n> gambl0re, why are u dont want to use htop?
<leftyfb> gambl0re: s-tui isn't supported here.
<gambl0re> p1rs0n, who are you?
<hggdh> gambl0re: no, it is not the same as htop
<gambl0re> ok
<p1rs0n> what irc clients are the best?
<jcotton> that's very subjective
<Gerowen> p1rs0n: "Best" is subjective, but on desktop PC I use hexchat.
<jcotton> irssi is a popular cli client
<p1rs0n> ok, thx. what about bitchx?
<lordcirth_> !bitchx | p1rs0n
<ubottu> p1rs0n: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://bugs.debian.org/451373 ). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<p1rs0n> okey, thx
<p1rs0n> what about gui components? witch from them is more beautiful?
<hashwagon> Hey, can anyone tell me the difference between 16.04 and 16.04.6?
<EriC^^> hashwagon: 04.xx are point releases, they have updated packages and the hwe kernels
<jcotton> hwe?
<EriC^^> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<jcotton> ah
<hashwagon> Thanks all ^^
<isw> I want one of those new Ubuntu phones.
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu-discuss please isw
<isw> Is there a channel for it by chance?
<teb007est> I talk to someone on here about booting an iso throw grub2 I been trying this all yesterday I figure it out I installed the iso from grub2 I entered a command in the terminal but I forgot what what it was called to place a iso in /boot/ menu & update the grub using the terminal to. Could someone tell me what that first command that I need to install to place that ISO file so I can use it to get Ubuntu Desktop Version so it would be eas
<teb007est> yer to use my computer...
<isw> oh thanks mybad lotus
<EriC^^> teb007est: /boot/images
<EriC^^> you have to install a grub package
<EriC^^> grub-imageboot
<teb007est> Eric^^ Your the one I talk to yesterday I could not remeber that one that you said thanks a lot man I fixed my computer I am runing netmininal with openbox but know I need something kind of simplier or easy going to install Ubuntu Desktop just orginal stuff I guest
<teb007est> Thanks Again
<EriC^^> great good to hear you're doing good, no problem
<teb007est> what is the terminal command to install mininal gnome desktop
<teb007est> is it sudo apt-get install gnome-mininal
<teb007est> cant spell sorry
<bilb_ono> how do I fix the " dpg frontend is locked by another process error? I did sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock.... and when I do px cax | grep PID it doesn't show any process running
<bilb_ono> this is when I try and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bilb_ono> or any other apt or apt-get command
<bilb_ono> oh well update works
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: does "ps aux | grep dpkg" show anything?
<teb007est> bilb_ono : sudo su
<bilb_ono> ooh yeah. should I kill those pids?
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: i think it's auto updating right now
<EriC^^> probably via unattended-upgrades
<bilb_ono> like I just have to wait?
<EriC^^> yeah
<bilb_ono> this is what it gave: https://bpaste.net/show/2adcca65ea15 and as you can see I couldn't kill those pids
<bilb_ono> for how long?
<EriC^^> that depends on how much it's installing stuff, but i'd say like 5mins?
<EriC^^> you couldnt kill them cause those were temp processes during a postinstall of one of the packages
<EriC^^> i'd let it run its course
<rwp> teb007est, "sudo apt-get install task-gnome-desktop" is where you might start.  But that is the full desktop.  You can reduce that by picking from the Depends:
<rwp> EriC^^, "No such process" means that the process has already exited.
<EriC^^> rwp: i know, that's why i said temp (temporary)
<bilb_ono> huh yeah it works now
<bilb_ono> I didn't know it did that behind the scenes stuff
<rwp> bilb_ono, Removing a lock semaphore is almost always a good way to lead to a corruption due to collisions that the semaphore was designed to prevent.
<xp7> gonna copy paste my chat from a different network
<xp7> xp7> help
<xp7> <xp7> i get a ~10ms lag spike in my screen compositing
<xp7> <xp7> i have no idea what it could be
<xp7> * linux has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<xp7> <xp7> actaually it might not be screen buffer because it delays text input too
<bilb_ono> is there a quick way to reformat ubuntu back to factory settings?
<bilb_ono> other than reinstalling it?
<xp7> bilb_ono: snapshots
<xp7> but i didnt do one before i noticed this
<Frankfurtsoup> Hi everyone 😊
<xp7> hi doctor nick
<Frankfurtsoup> Lol
<Frankfurtsoup> Is anyone able to help with an airsonic issue at all? I tried the airsonic channel but I'm not getting any bites over there
<wondows> In Terminal > Edit > Preferences > Shortcuts > Terminal > Reset I have assigned Ctrl+K to it. ANd it just doesn't work.
<xp7> go to keyboard
<xp7> you can set command bindings up there
<xp7> if ununtu uses the same as mint anyway
<xp7> pretty sure its the same
<xp7> then just bind the clear command to a key combo
<xp7> https://imgur.com/a/a1hCzbE wondows
<wondows> xp7: this is supposed to be only for the Terminal
<wondows> and what is that menu in the Terminal for? The shortcuts don't work. Another Ubuntu BS to add to my list of Ubuntu BS. Pisses me off
<wondows> Is there a better terminal than stock?
#ubuntu 2019-05-17
<leftyfb> wondows: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<a90c> does ubuntu 16.04 comes with LVM in default installation?
<xp7> gnome shell
<wondows> leftyfb: 18.04
<bilb_ono> what could be going on when I can cat and vi a file but not ls it?
<rud0lf> dot as first character in filename maybe?
<bilb_ono> its not
<bilb_ono> yeah also I can'
<bilb_ono> t remove it with rm
<edward__> can anyone explain why microSD card isn't working on Ubuntu 18.04?
<u0_a93> x
<u0_a93> hello
<xp7> no
<xp7> hi
<xp7> we say hi 'round here
<edward__> Hello
<edward__> Hi
<root> hi
<xp7> HIGH
<u0_a93> hey
<xp7> hey is for horses
<edward__> Howdy
 * xp7 shoots himself in the head in a very millennial conceded way
<xp7> eyes rolled back before the trigger
<xp7> scoffing till the end
<xp7> wow wtf did that come from
<xp7> kinda poetic tho
<BlakesSeven> Am I alive?
<xp7> yes
<u0_a93> no
<xp7> but inside a simulation
<xp7> everything you think is real
<BlakesSeven> oh god
<xp7> is just a figment of your programming
<BlakesSeven> does anyone run openmediavault? The openmediavault channel seems dead.
<xp7> naw i only run #tmz
<xp7> and #cnn
<xp7> what if they had irc nets
<xp7> lol
<xp7> like all the popular shit
<xp7> would ruin it
<xp7> would be filled with ads
<xp7> and pandering
<Noisette> fromageres
<k_sze[work]> Hmm, I'm surprised that an update to `linux-firmware` does not require a reboot.
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> Is this bug known? - You don't have permission to access /ubuntu/dists/disco-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement.html on this server.
<AlecTaylor> (release notes for upgrading)
<r00t_ba5h> halo! what's up
<r00t_ba5h> who can help me
<u0_a93> only you can help youself
<r00t_ba5h> yes,but i need help our help
<Bashing-om> !ask | r00t_ba5h
<ubottu> r00t_ba5h: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xp7> can i ask why not?
<r00t_ba5h> ok, I want a perferct config for samba
<r00t_ba5h> config in smb.conf
<r00t_ba5h> I usually do it,but today I can not do it
<u0_a93> 测试中文发言
<xp7> 
<xp7> NULLCHAR
<xp7> beat that
<dax> xp7: stop with the offtopic comments, please
<xp7> what about in ##chat?
<xp7> just because its #ubuntu chat right?
 * dax shrugs
<dax> #ubuntu is a support channel, yes.
<xp7> ok i c
<xp7> what about general ubuntu discussion?
<ducasse> that's in #ubuntu-discuss
<apurva> hi all
<u0_a93> hi
<apurva> which os u use
<apurva> ?
<u0_a93> termux
<apurva> i use papermint os 9
<apurva> but i dont like its panel is there any way i can replace it
<ducasse> apurva: peppermint is not supported here
<apurva> which channel for papermint
<apurva> ?
<ducasse> !alis | apurva
<ubottu> apurva: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<r00t_ba5h> help
<spinningCat> snap instead of apt?
<sparker> hi
<llc> hi
<sparker> 进来了没
<llc> you are drunk, go home
<bqyh> jinglaile
<music11> hi
<sparker> 进来了吧
<sparker> termux
<music11> 嗯，是的
<sparker> 那里发不了话
<bqyh> :D 进来了
<llc> listen here you little-
<music11> bqyn是谁？
<sparker> 不认识
<sparker> 可能也是群里的老兄
<music11> 嗯
<music11> termux就是聊不了天
<sparker> 嗯
<music11> what
<llc> ikr
<sparker> rki
<music11> rki是什么？
<sparker> 不懂。。
<llc> `i know right` and the reversed version of it
<music11> 把llc的翻译一下看看是什么意思
<music11> 还在(吗？
<sparker> 在
<music11> 方便翻译吗？
<sparker> LLC是Logical Link Control的缩写，意思为逻辑链路控制子层。LLC负责识别网络层协议，然后对它们进行封装。LLC报头告诉数据链路层一旦帧被接收到时，应当对数据包做何处理。
<llc> hah, kinky
<music11> 不是，把他说的话翻译
<music11> 是把他说的话翻译
<r15> hi
<sparker> 翻译不太方便
<r15> dhclient: error while loading shared libraries: libdns-export.so.1100: cannot open shared object file:
<music11> 好吧
<music11> hi
<llc> r15, chinese please?
<r15> though the file exists, showing in ldd output
<r15> this is chinese?
<llc> we don't understand
<llc> yes
<r15> ok, thanks.
<r15> 翻译不太方便
<music11> my chinese
<r15>  好吧
<r15> bah
<music11> r15中国人？
<llc> oh wow he left
<llc> oh bother
<llc> r15, ldd showing that lib would mean nothing, no?
<llc> ldd just reads the binary and sees which libs it looks for, i think
<r15> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/4hwepQ~x1pGkNvCv5-tGgw
<r15> llc: pasted output of ldd, package integrity md5
<music11> llc
<music11> LLC
<music11> 哪里人
<music11> Where are the people
<music11> y
<music11> YYes
<llc> wait, if i compile(with dynamic linking) a program with a local library i have, and then run ldd on that on another pc, i would see the name of my lib there, no?
<llc> even though that pc wouldn't have that lib.
<llc> oh, i see that you have the file too... odd
<r15> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/-xsmiA24qlh~ZAyHGt2vpg
<r15> strace output
<music11> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/-xsmiA
<llc> `cannot open shared object file` do we know this isn't some permission issue?
<music11> | oh, i see that you have the file too... odd| oh, i see that you have the file too... odd
<llc> man, ever since freenode was sold to the chinese, it got really weird around here
<Yaser_Amiri> :((
<music11> | oh, i see that you have the file too... odd
<Yaser_Amiri> chinese lang everywhere!
<r15> xi pi
<r15> 11 pi raspberry.
<llc> what happens if you run `sudo dhclient`? xD
<r15> lcc:checking
<r15> already running as root user though
<llc> the libdns one is the first link on the list. so i think it just can't open any of these files at all, and it just fails at libdns because it is the first one on the list
<r15> same errorwith sudo
<llc> `/sbin/ldconfig -v` what happens if you run this, and then try again?
<r15> ldconfig -v https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/H2TAnmOqBwG9nbLA0w5YCQ
<r15> same error
<r15> removed /etc/ld.so.cache then did ldconfig again
<llc> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=190581 oh I think this is it.
<llc> or maybe not... surely `/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/` is already in your paths
<Nebula_> 你还在这里吗
<erbo> r15: what does ls -l /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdns-export.so.1100 say?
<music11> ls
<music11> hi
<Nebula_> 我是星云
<Nebula_> 换了个号
<music11> 哦
<music11> Oh
<llc> erbo, i think it isn't about libdns-export itself. if you look into his pastes, it is just the first lib checked. i think if the libdns didnt exist there, it would just fail on the next lib on the list
<music11>  
<music11> Y
<erbo> llc: still, the strace says permission denied so I'd like to see the output
<r15> apparmor?
<llc> i would bet on that lol, seems to make sense. surely the libs are already in your paths. and surely it just cant read anything. you are root so it cant be just a permission issue either
<erbo> r15: what did ls say?
<r15> ebro: it was a soft link to an another lib file which i checked, it was fine with md5
<r15> compared with an another system as well.
<r15> removed isc-dhclient and reinstalled.
<erbo> md5sum doesn't take permissions into account
<r15> md5sum to check the integrity of files.
<llc> well, md5sum can read that file unlike the linker :p
<erbo> I know what it does, but if won't change due to permission changes
<r15> llc+
<r15> starting over with a new machine,. trobleshoot later.
<llc> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/284604/apparmor-cannot-load-library can you do like the equivalent of the solution here?
<llc> like just see if there is an apparmor record for dhclient
<gimpnixon> I everyone, Funny thing started happening after last update from 5.0.0-13. when I start my Xsession I have no visible desktop and no right click functionality no hot keys or anything until i switch to a different TTY and back. I dont have to log into a new TTY just switch to it, then switch back and then my desktop environment is working again. on Dingo 19.04. any one else ever see this?
<gimpnixon> So far i've only really tried to make a fresh minimal xorg.conf with none of my dual monitor settings, but that didn't seem to change the behavior.
<r00t_ba5h> bonjour
<llc> hi
<r00t_ba5h> how can i join ubuntu freenode irc francophone channel
<llc> non-ironically most of the talk here is chinese, good luck with french xD
<lotuspsychje> !fr | r00t_ba5h
<ubottu> r00t_ba5h: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lotuspsychje> llc: please dont give advice like that, be helpful instead
<r00t_ba5h> thanks
<r00t_ba5h> why if i enter in one canal the bot saying "You need to identify to a registered nick to join or speak in that channel."
<r00t_ba5h> i need to register again
<llc> are you using the web irc?
<llc> you need to tick the authorize box and enter your info
<llc> oh and, sometimes its just a message, like a notification, it just says it to everyone. not because you are not logged in.
<r00t_ba5h> no llc i use hexchat
<llc> does it let you speak in the channel?
<r00t_ba5h> no
<llc> ah, no idea how you login to a server via hexchat.
<llc> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat probably this
<llc> did you register with your email and stuff to freenode, or did you just enter a name?
<DarKByD3sign> I was going to say would it not be better to contact #hexchat to ask as I'd be inclined to say they are better placed to assist you.
<r00t_ba5h> for freenode I'm regist
<guiverc2> r00t_ba5h, i'm on freenode (ubuntu) & oftc (debian); oftc is a different server/system and requires a different logon (even if i'm guiverc on both & using hexchat)
<gambl0re> if i run s-tui, htop, powertop opened in the background, does it use a lot of resources?
<CarlFK> gambl0re: I only know what htop is, and I wouldn't say it uses a lot of resources
<CarlFK> gambl0re: that said, you should read up on htop and it will tell you how much it and everything else is using
<Nebula_> test
<Buzz32> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Mate 19.04. When I try to play games on Facebook the game asks me to right click to run Adobe Flash Player . I am using Chrome for my browser but this also happens with Firefox
<Buzz32> is there a simple solution?
<llc> isnt that the default behavior of browsers these days? does firefox even run flash without asking anymore?
<zette> Hello world
<Buzz32> I forgot to mention, after I right click nothing happens in either browser it just sits at the same window as if the link is broken
<Buzz32> when I right click a menu poops up with an option to run this plugin and after I click it the menu closes and nothing more happens
<Buzz32> haaaa ,,, ummm pops.... oops!!!! lol
<Muligan> anybody around running ubuntu 18.04 w/bluetooth studdering?
<tatertotz> a mouse studdering?....studding "audio" ...details like this might help your cause
<ace_me> how can I do LRANGE key 0 -1 | more to have entire output ? now it looks truncated
<llc> drop the | more part?
<heller_> so guys
<heller_> what is the best way to keep track of unattended upgrades?
<heller_> set an emailer to send alerts?
<heller_> im setting up UU on my servers, but i have no idea if they work or not
<lotuspsychje> heller_: ubuntu server try #ubuntu-server please
<heller_> right!
<cawk> why is it so hard to record  MIC and whatyouhear at the same time in windows OS?  is this windows limitation? or does ubuntu have same problem?
<EriC^^> cawk: i think if you record the audio mixer, and set the mic to also play on the audio mixer it should work
<cawk> eric is that mean ubuntu have same issue
<EriC^^> cawk: i was talking about windows
<EriC^^> cawk: im not sure of windows 10 but i used to do this in win98
<cawk> eric i see,  what about in ubuntu
<EriC^^> ubuntu should be able to do it, in ubuntu the audio mixer is called 'monitor of blabla' i think
<heller_> cawk: you can select on windows to "listen to this device" on the mic settings
<cawk> why can't  ubuntu or windows  just let you pick both "mic" and "whatyouhear"
<EriC^^> cawk: you have to set the mic to play on the 'whatyouhear'
<cawk> eric then i hear echo
<gimpnixon> Hi, I have had some weird going ons since last update on 19.04. when I start my xsession i get a blank screen with a cursor on it, no keys work at all but the mouse moves. I can bring the desktop back and switching tty's and switching back. any idea?
<EriC^^> like when you say something in the mic it will say it on the speakers at the same time
<gimpnixon> by switching*
<EriC^^> cawk: you could download a good mixing software cawk
<mouses> cawk: 'OBS Studio' might be really useful for what you want, also Audacity (less useful in your case I think), and Mixx (for music related mixing)
<mouses> both exist in windows and ubuntu versions
<cawk> mouses yes  obs studio seems to do both;
<cawk> mouse i wonder how it can do both
<mia> Hello channel
<mia> my username is not on thel ogin page of ubunt u
<mia> it asks for username and password separately
<mia> so I have to input both,
<mia> I'm not sure what changed that - how can restore it back to its original state sof that my user is displayed
<CarlFK> mia: it might help if you posted a screen shot (or snap a picture) so we see what you are being presented with
<CarlFK> mia: I haven
<CarlFK> mia: I'm not too familiar with what you are bumping into, so sadly I probably wont' be able to help, but a pic get you an answer with less fuss
<benyaminxploit> hi
<sentiment> hello
<sentiment> I have run into a problem with restoring an Uubntu image using Disks
<sentiment> when I try to load the new restored Ubuntu from the grub menu, it fails with cannot find tocblock...
<sentiment> and then fails back to this old Ubuntu
<sentiment> I took these steps:
<sentiment> 1. Installed the new ssd
<sentiment> 2. formatted it with two partitions: 1 master and one swap
<sentiment> 3. restore the image to the master partition
<sentiment> 4. ran update-grun [new drive path] --boot-directory=masterPartition/boot
<sentiment> that's it
<ryuo> ... was it an image of a partition or the whole drive?
<sentiment> one partition
<sentiment> the / partition, the OS one
<ryuo> ok... still not enough information.
<sentiment> also the new partition was unmounted while the new image was being restored
<sentiment> ryuo: what kind of info?
<ryuo> how the system is intended to boot.
<az> hello, anyone has this package installed by default? evolution-data-server-common
<sentiment> well, I installed grub on the new drive, as indicated by the command above
<ryuo> restoring a system in this manner can create issues for GRUB. you may need to reinstall it.
<sentiment> and made the partition bootable
<ryuo> no, update-grub only regenerates configuration.
<sentiment> I ran grub-install command as said above
<sentiment> into the new drive
<sentiment> do you think I should delete it entirely and reinstall it on the new drive?
<ryuo> sentiment: no idea. you haven't even said how you intend to boot it. there's two ways to boot PCs these days.
<EriC^^> sentiment: you can try to chroot and install grub
<EriC^^> sentiment: can you type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<sentiment> this is a bios system. no EFI. I want to boot from the new drive
<EriC^^> ok
<sentiment> which is why I installed grub into it
<ryuo> ok... what's the disk label?
<ryuo> Linux can boot from either GPT or DOS labels.
<sentiment> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/khdf
<monkeystance> oh cool, this channel is active
<sentiment> it's old MBR
<EriC^^> sentiment: do you have both disk's installed at the same time?
<sentiment> yes, both are there
<EriC^^> sentiment: /dev/sdb is the new one yeah?
<ryuo> well, that's probably why.
<ryuo> the filesystem was copied as is and has the same UUID as a result.
<sentiment> yeah
<ryuo> it's probably confusing the system.
<EriC^^> sentiment: type "sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999"
<sentiment> ryuo: that's very true
<monkeystance> EriC^^, did you ask him if he installed netcat already?
<sentiment> actually I was wondering the same
<EriC^^> monkeystance: it's default
<ryuo> since UUIDs are supposed to be unique, at least within the local system.
<sentiment> the UIDs for both disks are alike
<az> hello, anyone has this package installed by default? evolution-data-server-common
<sentiment> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/jop1
<gimpnixon> hey everyone small update on my issue where when i start my xsession i would get nothing but a cursor and it woudl move but no buttons would work, I could fix it by switching to a different tty and back but wanted a better solution, I've found that adding a force --replace line of my window manager inside my .xinitrc for after my desktop starts "fixes" the issue to make it where i dont have to switch
<gimpnixon> tty's to get it to work. thanks for listening
<sentiment> so how come they are the same?
<monkeystance> why do you have an ext3 partition sentiment?
<ryuo> monkeystance: to make you ask why. :)
<sentiment> it's irrelevant, but ... it's for accessing stuff from Windows
<EriC^^> sentiment: type "sudo tune2fs /dev/sdb1 -U random"
<sentiment> so that creates a new UID ?
<EriC^^> uuid, yes
<monkeystance> ok that's cool I guess
<monkeystance> sentiment, what did you use to partition your drives?
<sentiment> monkeystance: the new one? fdisk
<EriC^^> sentiment: let me know once it's done
<monkeystance> did you clone something?
<sentiment> EriC^^: thanks, it's generating
<monkeystance> I havent seen matching uuids before
<EriC^^> sentiment: ok, is the /dev/sdb2 supposed to be the swap?
<srji> i am looking for a complete ubuntu documentation. the wiki hard to navigate
<sentiment> monkeystance: I cloned just the / partition and restore it into the new partition
<sentiment> EriC^^: I intend to change the swap as well, yeah
<sentiment> after getting the new system up and running
<sentiment> because ssd is faster
<EriC^^> sentiment: ok, type 'sudo mkswap /dev/sdb2'
<sentiment> it's done btw
<sentiment> oh yeah, I forgot that cmd. thanks :)
<EriC^^> once it's done, type "sudo blkid /dev/sdb* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<sentiment> EriC^^: the UUIDs are different now
<sentiment> regenerate grub?
<EriC^^> sentiment: we need them though
<EriC^^> no
<sentiment> https://termbin.com/ez18
<EriC^^> sentiment: ok, also type 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt && cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999'
<az> I've a bug with libreoffice could any one help me with it please?
<EriC^^> az: explain it maybe someone knows
<az> it's crashing when I try to create an envelope and selecting database source other than bibleoygraphy
<monkeystance> az, try /join #libreoffice
<sentiment> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/mqyi
<az> monkeystance, it's a bug that only happens on Ubuntu now so I want some Ubuntu user to verify it
<monkeystance> oh ok
<monkeystance> don't tell anyone, but I'm not actually running ubuntu
<sentiment> EriC^^: the ids don't seem to be corerct right?
<sentiment> it's the old one
<EriC^^> sentiment: nope, you're using the same /home partition for both installs yeah?
<sentiment> yeah
<az> this is screen record of the crash https://bug-attachments.documentfoundation.org/attachment.cgi?id=151459
<az> monkeystance, OMG
<EriC^^> sentiment: i'd recommend you create different users for each install so the program configs and whatnot dont overlap
<sentiment> the / is still the old one
<sentiment> EriC^^: I intend to wipe this old Ubuntu once the new one is up
<EriC^^> sentiment: oh ok, good
<EriC^^> sentiment: type, sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<EriC^^> replace UUID=fd8fb14c-4e9f-465b-adf4-48d507eb3e4d with UUID=6de8151b-019b-480a-8b97-6c66795848a7
<sentiment> ok, copy the new UUID into the / now?
<sentiment> oh ok
<EriC^^> and also UUID=6e4ae7f9-c56c-4e25-ae38-1333a233aae9 with UUID=fb981bf9-7062-45f3-949c-2876f85d853d
<sentiment> yeah the swap
<monkeystance> does nano support copy-paste?
<EriC^^> monkeystance: yeah, you need to use shift+ctrl+v
<monkeystance> sentiment, I hope you're not writing out the hex by hand
<EriC^^> or the middle mouse paste if you used the secondary clipboard
<sentiment> EriC^^: I'm using vim
<sentiment> know it, thanks
<monkeystance> ooo
<monkeystance> ++sentiment
<monkeystance> or is it sentiment++
<monkeystance> idk
<sentiment> heh, not really, I only know the basics of vim
<sparker> hi
<EriC^^> hello
<EriC^^> sentiment: done?
<sparker> yes
<monkeystance> sparker, what's up?
<sentiment> EriC^^: seems fine
<monkeystance> what are you even trying to do sentiment
<sentiment> well I was double checking lol
<monkeystance> have a shared /home for 2 distro instal?
<EriC^^> sentiment: ok, type 'for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done'
<sentiment> like triple checking
<sentiment> damn that's quite a command
<monkeystance> I really need to learn how to code in bash
<sentiment> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> sentiment: type 'sudo chroot /mnt'
<monkeystance> I would have done 4 mount commands for the same job EriC^^
<EriC^^> it's all good, whatever gets the job done
<sentiment> ok i'ts root now
<EriC^^> sentiment: ok, type 'grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb'
<sentiment> monkeystance: I'd go with your version :o
<sentiment> :p
<sentiment> EriC^^: finished. Reboot now?
<EriC^^> not yet, type 'update-grub'
<sentiment> oh yeah ;D
<EriC^^> make sure the 120gb disk is first in the boot order in the bios after you reboot
<sentiment> EriC^^: seems wrong
<EriC^^> what seems wrong?
<sentiment> didn't list sdb1, insyead listed sda1
<sentiment> I mean the update result
<EriC^^> sentiment: that makes sense, did it pick up the kernels first?
<sentiment> before that it did list the /sdb1
<sentiment> yeah, well you are right I guess
<monkeystance> type update-grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> he doesnt have net inside the chroot
<EriC^^> we didnt mount --bind /run
<sentiment> EriC^^: it seems fine
<EriC^^> sentiment: ok, type 'exit' then try rebooting
<sentiment> by before... I meant before this while procedure
<sentiment> now the images were found first, then the /sda1
<sentiment> no sign of /sdb1, which should be good right?
<EriC^^> sentiment: it's cause update-grub was ran from outside the chroot
<EriC^^> yeah
<sentiment> oh
<EriC^^> it all looks good, give it a try
<sentiment> ok, fingers crossed :D
<sentiment> and thanks alot
<monkeystance> EriC^^, what distro/flavor are you running atm?
<EriC^^> ubuntu 16.04
<monkeystance> on which de?
<EriC^^> i'm a unity guy
<EriC^^> xD
<monkeystance> a bit of a fanboy?
<monkeystance> haha
<EriC^^> i like it, it's pertty
<EriC^^> :)
<monkeystance> what's the ram usage like nowadays?
<monkeystance> I'm on xfce and considering throwing xubuntu onto my rpi
<EriC^^> i think around 1gb, you'd need like 2gb comfortably i think
<monkeystance> that's a bit too heavy for me I think
<monkeystance> how'd you go?
<sentiment> EriC^^: yay :D
<EriC^^> :D
<sentiment> monkeystance: fine
<sentiment> but
<sentiment> it feels slow
<EriC^^> how long did it take to boot?
<sentiment> I expected it to boot up and be ready in a snap
<sentiment> well the boot screen was fast , the login process was rather slow
<sentiment> the purple screen remained for too long
<sentiment> I mean, after I try to login, the desktop takes time to load
<sentiment> it's the drivers , other configs  I guess
<EriC^^> sentiment: this might help https://wiki.debian.org/SSDOptimization
<sentiment> EriC^^: thanks again, that's the least I can do :)
<EriC^^> sentiment: no problem :)
<sentiment> btw can I remove the other Ubuntu now?
<sentiment> and update the grub then right?
<sentiment> should be ok
<EriC^^> sentiment: yeah, how are you going to remove it though
<monkeystance> disk destroyer?
<sentiment> monkeystance: nah, I'd put it in a microwave like Mr Robot :D
<EriC^^> sentiment: what about the /home partition though?
<sentiment> EriC^^: I'll just remove the / partition out of it
<sentiment> and reclain the space for /home
<sentiment> reclaim *
<monkeystance> where's your /home right now?
<sentiment> old disk
<EriC^^> sentiment: /home is in a logical partition, "/" is the primary partition
<EriC^^> https://termbin.com/khdf /dev/sda5 is /home
<sentiment> yeah right
<monkeystance> and sdb[number] is root?
<monkeystance> root dir*
<EriC^^> sentiment: btw, can you type "df -h /"
<sentiment> i'll format it, then create a master partition and use it as extra space
<monkeystance> dont format your home
<monkeystance> can you copy /home to sdc?
<monkeystance> how much space is on that
<sentiment> EriC^^: yeah so?
<EriC^^> sentiment: is it using 113gb?
<EriC^^> the size of it
<monkeystance> iirc, resizing partitions isn't very fun
<EriC^^> i mean does it list its full size as 113gb or so
<sentiment> total size is 37G
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> i thought that might happen
<monkeystance> gparted?
<EriC^^> sentiment: since the partition was cloned, the filesystem is still 40gb as it was on the old disk
<sentiment> home come so?
<sentiment> oh
<EriC^^> sentiment: it's easy though, you can use resize2fs to expand it so it uses the full partition
<sentiment> yeah ok :)
<EriC^^> i think ext4 allows online expanding while it's running too
<monkeystance> how much ram do you have?
<EriC^^> try "sudo resize2fs /dev/sdb1"
<sentiment> I'll think about the /home monkeystance , it's not big deal right now :)
<sentiment> monkeystance: 4GB, this is an old system , but gets the job done very well :D
<sentiment> EriC^^: awesome resized :D
<EriC^^> great :D
<EriC^^> when and if you want to put /home on the whole sda disk, gdisk might be able to move it to the start of the disk and make it a primary partition and expand it, if you have important info on it backup before for sure though :D
<sentiment> though the total size is still not 113G
<sentiment> it's 104G
<EriC^^> i mean gparted not gdisk sorry
<EriC^^> yeah that's cause 104gb is 113GB (gibibyte and gegabyte)
<sentiment> yeah I'll keep that in mind, thanks again
<sentiment> yeah, suspected that
<andi> Hello
<monkeystance> hi andi
<monkeystance> this is pretty ridiculous: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4f/Binaryvdecimal.svg
<andi> I do have an LVM which I would like to extend. I added some more diskspace to the vm ubuntu is running on and my partition table right now looks like this:
<monkeystance> unpictured; 21% for yottabyes
<monkeystance> yottabytes*
<andi> https://imgur.com/a/OkBZPKQ
<andi> An extended partiiton with a volume inside which holds the lvm. When I delete the volume and the extended partition fdisk doesn't let me create new partitions at the same start.
<monkeystance> andi, after you delete the volume you have to commit the changes
<monkeystance> before you can use the space
<EriC^^> not really, he should be able to tell fdisk to create new partitions there without writing anything first
<monkeystance> if he wants to use the byte range occupied by partition sdz2
<monkeystance> he would have to delete the partition before he can create a partition occupying that space
<monkeystance> no?
<az> Hello, I'm having crash at envelope insertion in Libreoffice it seems that it happens on Ubuntu only could you please try to reproduce it? screen record: https://bug-attachments.documentfoundation.org/attachment.cgi?id=151459
<andi> https://imgur.com/a/ALD0EjX This is how the creation of the new partitions look like. fdisk doesn't let me start the logical partition bevore 1003520, but why? The extended partition starts at 1001470.
<andi> monkeystance: I did that a lot of times. This is why fdisk is really cool, you can hand in tasks and at the end when everything is correct hit write to do the real changes.
<andi> In this case I would delete the partitions and I would not be able to access the data anymore when I'm not able to create the partition at the same start positions because the superblock can't by found by the system, then.
<EriC^^> andi: try creating the extended partition further back, ultimately you dont care about it anyways, all you care about is where the logical one is
<EriC^^> you have a lot of space between the /boot and start of the extended anyways, so put it at
<EriC^^> 997377
<EriC^^> and create the logical one in the proper place
<monkeystance> az, I just tried it and it was fine, but it might be because I'm on libreoffice 6.1.5.2
<andi> EriC^^: That's it! I created it at 999424 as fdisk mentioned and then when I try to create the logical parition it gives me the exact starting point. Thank you!
<EriC^^> andi: no problem
<az> monkeystance, you have evolutionLocal?
<az> as a database source?
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett ; )
<cfhowlett> yowza^3 lotuspsychje
<zetheroo> why? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KZsxc64bzG/
<EriC^^> zetheroo: for some reason bash is taking 'find /blabla' as the command
<EriC^^> that's bash error not from find's part
<EriC^^> zetheroo: type "type -a find"
<EriC^^> (likely your $PATH is wrong)
<zetheroo> find is /usr/bin/find
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> try "/usr/bin/find /home/gitlab-runner/builds -mtime +1"
<zetheroo> that works
<sentiment> hello back again
<EriC^^> zetheroo: does 'which find' work?
<sentiment> continuing the slowness topic here
<zetheroo> /usr/bin/find
<sentiment> systemd-analyze reports Startup finished in 38.203s (kernel) + 14.527s (userspace) = 52.730s
<sentiment> it's too much being on a SSD
<sentiment> plus graphical.target reached after 14.480s in userspace
<popey_> sentiment: "systemd-analyze plot > boot.svg" - will generate a timeline graph to show what's eating boot time
<sentiment> I'm not sure where to start, I did check the obvious startup apps and it's just two items
<sentiment> oh cool
<EriC^^> sentiment: try systmd-analyze plot > /tmp/boot.svg && cat /tmp/boot.svg | nc termbin.com 9999
<sentiment> nice graphics
<sentiment> https://termbin.com/klrp
<sentiment> EriC^^: it's related to the new drive
<sentiment> sdb1
<sentiment> among other things
<sentiment> though it's not the principal problem , but still 4 seconds is a lot
<sentiment> searching plymouth issue btw
<sentiment> is it a bug?
<sentiment> btw interesting to see MS Azure ads on the askubuntu site :D
<sentiment> MS is really pushing Azure
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: ubuntu version and kernel?
<sentiment> EriC^^: the newwork manager and plymouth service are at fault for the most part
<sentiment> 18.10 4.18.0-20-generic
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: did you upgrade from 18.04 before, or fresh install?
<sentiment> upgrade
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: can you please try a fresh install 18.04.2 with kernel 4.18?
<popey_> lotuspsychje: wipe out an install to debug a boot speed problem?
<sentiment> well, no :)
<sentiment> plymouth has been problematic since the upgrade
<lotuspsychje> popey_: i created a bug on it this morning, take a look  bug 1829447
<ubottu> bug 1829447 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Fast bootup on fresh install 18.04.2 with kernel 4.18" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829447
<sentiment> first it crashed on startup and I had to reconfigure it
<sentiment> and now this
<popey_> lotuspsychje: I'd be inclined to modify the bug to explain the issue in the subject. "Fast boot up" is not a bug :)
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: I'm afraid I can't do that, I'd rather stick with this situation than to do a fresh install unless I have enogh time
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: sure, your choice
<sentiment> but what about the device delays? are those related too?
<sentiment> I might disable plymouth
<sentiment> I'm going to now
<zetheroo> I thought that the date of a folder would be the date of the most recent file/dir created or modified within it ... is this not the case?
<cfhowlett> date of the folder is the date of its creation
<cfhowlett> FILE dates are the latest edit
<zetheroo> drwxrwxr-x 99 gitlab-runner gitlab-runner 4096 Mär 26 11:17 web_software/
<zetheroo> so this folder was created on the 26th of March ?
<cfhowlett> yep
<zetheroo> how then does it have sub-folders created in 2017?
<cfhowlett> I create a folder on Date X.  I move files into said folder.  Those files were created on Date X +/- x
<cfhowlett> for example: my dropbox
<zetheroo> ok, these folders weren't moved into there ... they are created by gitlab CI
<cfhowlett> that would be my understanding.  feel free to verify.
<zetheroo> and the most recent sub-folder is:
<zetheroo> drwxrwxr-x 11 gitlab-runner gitlab-runner 4096 Mär 26 11:18 icing-rega-webapp/
<cfhowlett> should be the creation date of said subfolder yeah?
<zetheroo> creation/modification - yes
<sentiment> didn't make a diff
<sentiment> the issue is with the dev setups
<sentiment> It must be because of the new image restoration onto the new drive
<sentiment> EriC^^: ^
<zetheroo> so the most recent subdir has the same date and is one min older than the parent dir
<sentiment> I disabled the splash screen and the process seemed to pause at the dev inits
<zetheroo> this suggests to me that the parent dir date/time is linked to the date/time on it's contents somehow - because I know for certain that the parent dir was not created on that date
<apothecarius> hi, I was wondering if I could somehow scroll with animation by default in evince
<apothecarius> so not pixelwise with touchpad, I just want animation to follow the lines
<apothecarius> i know i can do it with Ctrl+Arrow, but I'd basically just wanna change the hotkey to Arrow
<seni> if I'm using a pipe ( `|` ) between binaries, that just stays in memory right? it's not using sending it to disk?
<sentiment> what is sys-devices-virtual-block-loop2.device:
<sentiment> there are loads of them and they take time
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<linuxsec> hay
<lostever> I miss you.
<detly> so, I have two machines on a LAN, ethernet connected, and one has a large hard drive attached. I'd like to access it somewhat transparently from the other machine, and I was thinking of mounting it via NFS or CIFS (Samba). Do either of those protocols use encryption, or do I need to run them through a VPN if I want that? Is there a better way to provide this access?
<Triffid_Hunter> detly: sshfs may interest you
<detly> Triffid_Hunter: ah I'd forgotten about that
<detly> the issue there is I need to map uids
<detly> do I need to do that with NFS too? I can't remember
<Triffid_Hunter> detly: uid mapping? ah I think you want NFS for that
<detly> no I mean, if I use sshfs, and the uids are different on each machine, I'll end up with my files being owned by the wrong user
<Triffid_Hunter> detly: nope that's nfs. sshfs basically tosses uids out, so on local they're whoever called sshfs and on the remote it uses whoever you logged in as
<detly> ahhh
<Triffid_Hunter> detly: to the point where root can't look at your sshfs mount unless you pass -o allow_other.. and now I'm looking at its help, it apparently *can* map uids and gids for you, but just uses local user -> remote login user by default
<tarelerulz> I have a bunch of different installs , How do I find the partitoin I'm running on right now?
<OerHeks> tarelerulz, 'mount' would tell
<OerHeks> paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com and we might be able to help you
<tarelerulz> Thanks , I found out. There was just a lot.
<OerHeks> :-)
<alazred> Hi there! Anyone have some experience with wireguard ?
<dva5912> I think i have a permissions issue, but i dont honestly know where.. My user is part of the group that has access to the folder, the folder is under 775 permissions. however when i go to make a folder  i get the error of "mkdir: cannot create directory ‘test’: No space left on device", it does not do this with files however, and i can sudo the mkdir command and it goes through
<en1gma> i have a laptop that i have ubuntu 18.04 amd64 desktop on a 2.5" HDD and i also have a windows 10 64bit pro on a 2.5" SSD. whenever i want to use ubuntu 18.04 i just pop that drive in. when i want to use win10 i just swap drives. well i got one of those dvd adapter that lets you put a hard drive inside it. so now i can have both drives in my laptop at same time. anyhow this isnt the first time
<en1gma> i have had a dual boot system but one thing i know is ubuntu likes to take over the bootloader on mbr or w/e and it will cause my windows drive not to be able to boot.
<en1gma> how can i stop ubuntu from wanting to take over my windows 10 drive
<ioria> dva5912, chech df -h and df -i
<tomreyn> dva5912: "no space left on device" is not a permissions issue, but either a lack of freely allocatable file system space (df -h) or of available file system inodes (df -hi).
<dva5912> ioria: tomreyn... there isnt any way this should be any where close to full but it is.916G avail, and 910G used..would i still get that error with 6G remaining?
<ioria> dva5912, can you paste both ?
<dva5912> ioria: https://pastebin.com/nFXuFTDq
<Sugar> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | Sugar
<ubottu> Sugar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tomreyn> dva5912: you potentially would, if it's an ext3 or ext4 file system, where 5% of the overall storage are reserved for the super user.
<Sugar> I just say hola fam, chill on the es room
<Sugar> I booted my xubuntu install from 2009 today
<Sugar> Somehow it still mostly worked
<tomreyn> dva5912: so, yes, /dev/mapper/Storage-Storage is too full. either delete some data, or change the amount of reserved space (but then this file system will get slow)
<ioria> dva5912, /dev/mapper/Storage-Storage  916G  910G     0 100% /storage
<dva5912> tomreyn: i never expected my backups to take up 900G of space.. im guessing something went wrong last night with backups. Im guessing that SU has the ability to bypass reserved spaces?
<Sugar> not really i don't think
<Sugar> Do you purge your old backups?
<EriC^^> en1gma: are you in ubuntu right now/
<dva5912> Sugar: It backs them up localy, archives them, then pushes them to cloud backup. Its supposed to purge the archive file and the original backup files
<tomreyn> dva5912: yes, the root user can bypass the reserve.
<tomreyn> dva5912: check your backup logs, i'd say.
<Sugar> did the backup also clone the unused data. I have a script that backs up but ignores large amounts of 0x00 data
<dva5912> well.... that was it. purged 900G of data and im able to write again. Thanks ioria, tomreyn !
<ioria> ok
<lotuspsychje> !who | Sugar
<ubottu> Sugar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Sugar> okay ubottu
<Sugar> did that work?
<dva5912> Sugar: No, i use rclone to make incremental backups localy, then use tar to package it up, then rclone to push it to cloud storage. another process cleans up debris left by the first two operations.
<dva5912> Its that last process that didnt go through unfortunently
<Sugar> dvA5912: I would make a failsafe script that checks the failstateto make sure it can fix itself
<dva5912> Sugar: i agree... or in my case make sure the clean up procedure isnt commented out   -.-
<Sugar> dva5912: well, that will do it
<en1gma> anyone have any info on stopping ubuntu 18.04 from taking over my windows 10 partition now that both drives are actually in same system? it was just either my windows 10ssd or my ubuntu 18.04 hdd was installed in my laptop 1 at a time
<Sugar> en1gma: make GRUB take over the main drive your system boots to
<en1gma> now both drives are in my system but i have not booted to ubuntu yet. right now i booted to windows 10 but once i restart and boot to ubuntu 18.04 i know if there is an ubuntu update that messes with grub it will try and own my windows 10 drive
<Sugar> Should give you a boot menu
<en1gma> hell no i dont want ubuntu to do jack shit with my windows 10 drive at all. i want to keep grub so it dont affect my windows 10 drive no matter what
<pi_> hi
<en1gma> been down that road way to many times
<en1gma> i just forget how to tell ubuntu not to do anything with my windows 10 drive
<en1gma> i can press F12 at boot time and pick which drive to boot from
<raver> .
<Sugar> en1gma: grub customizer would be helpful to you I think
<en1gma> i thinking
<Sugar> on ubuntu use grubconstomizer to change to boot menu and suff like that. also, if you tell grub to install on the right drive it shouldn't touch windows
<en1gma> it wont touch windows until there is an update that uses update-grub
<en1gma> which at that point will try and take over windows drive
<en1gma> maybe u should ask in #grub
<Sugar> perhaps
<tomreyn> en1gma: how are those systems booting? UEFI or BIOS?
<tomreyn> you'll need to answer this for both of them
<en1gma> tomreyn both are uefi gpt
<tomreyn> so you have two EFI system partitions, one on each storage?
<Sugar> grub should be able to work with both drives. My main machine has ubuntu and win10 on one HDD and arch on another, and it works fine en1gma tomreyn
<Sugar> I still reommend grugcustomizer in the apt repo
<en1gma> yep i not going down that road. i want each drive to be 100 independent where i can pull the ubuntu drive out and my windows 10 will boot normal Or if i pull out windows 10 drive and insert ubuntu it will boot normal
<Sugar> if you do fdisk -l you should be able to see the two drives, install grub to the ubuntu one, if you want you can make it know windows is there so you can use one drive to boot both, but both systems will be completely independant
<tomreyn> en1gma: hmm that'll get difficult with uefi where the firmware will only read the first ESP it finds
<Sugar> at worst grub will think there is a windows drive still there if you remove it. If you remove the ubuntu drive just reinstall gurb en1gma
<en1gma> dont forget both drives are currently working 100% when i use one at a time. (so grub is already installed)
<tomreyn> en1gma: what you could maybe do is to have the firmware change the order in whishch it'll access the two storages (some uefi firmwares allow for this).
<Sugar> you can either use bios boot menu to boot to whichever one, or install grub again and let it find the windows drive. it won't do anyhting to the windows one if you tell it to install on the correct /dev en1gma
<en1gma> no you are wrong
<en1gma> lol done this too many time
<en1gma> grub will treat windows 10 like a lil bitch and destroy it
<en1gma> lost data to many time
<tomreyn> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<en1gma> these drives need to be 100% seperate
<cfhowlett> !grub | en1gma might have to reinstall grub then.  fairly easy process.
<ubottu> en1gma might have to reinstall grub then.  fairly easy process.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<en1gma> maybe i should just pull that drive out before it ever boots
<en1gma> someone helped me before and it worked 100% i wish i knew where i copied that info too
<en1gma> i know i wrote it down somewhere
<tomreyn> it's unlikely that anyone here can help you remember this.
<Sugar> ^
<tomreyn> about the part where you worry about ubuntu changing something which could affect window, you may want to uninstall os-prober.
<tomreyn> *windows
<en1gma> yea i think it was os prober where someone told me that
<tomreyn> (it doesn't really affect windows, though.)
<en1gma> i thinking
<Sugar> tomreyn, I have a question for you that might make you dislike me lol
<en1gma> brb
<tomreyn> Sugar: do you need me to respond to this situation?
<Sugar> do youlie the way ubuntu looks? I personally hate it
<Sugar> you like*
<tomreyn> that's not a support question, and thus off topic for this channel.
<Sugar> Okay then, cpatain grumpy
<tomreyn> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
 * tuxi joined #ubuntu-discuss
<leftyfb> en1gma: so, at the moment, both drives are bootable independently. And as you say above, you are happy to select the boot drive from your BIOS/EFI to determine which one boots. So what exactly is the issue again? Sounds like it's working exactly like you want.
<zette> Test
<leftyfb> zette: this is not the place to run tests
<zette> leftyfb: Why?
<cfhowlett> !test | zette
<ubottu> zette: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<zette> Hm :v
<leftyfb> zette: this is a support channel. There's an almost infinite amount of channels you can join in order to do testing
<lotuspsychje> zette: type /join #test
<zette> I want ask, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04.6 (32 bit) cn I upgrade to Ubuntu 18.04?
<leftyfb> zette: yes
<zette> I have notification about new release, but I cnt upgrade, and trying search in ubuntu site, but nothing ubuntu 18.04 for 32 bit
<leftyfb> zette: why do you say you can't upgrade?
<zette> Stuck in upgrade package
<leftyfb> zette: can you be a little more specific?
<leftyfb> zette: got an error message?
<zette> Yes I got error msg
<zette> when upgrade package
<Cheez> no, leftyfb is asking you WHAT the error message is, not if you got one
<zette> Wait
<willksm> inb4 large log dump in irc...
<leftyfb> !paste | zette
<ubottu> zette: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pikapika> lmao
<en1gma> leftyfb i havent hit F12 and booted into F12 yet out of fear of me accidently  allowing updated and then ubuntu downloading and installing and then running update-grub
<en1gma> after that happens if i were to take out my ubuntu drive my windows drive would not boot normally
<en1gma> so yep they both work fine untul i take a grub update
<en1gma> i wish this stuff could be controlled through bios for actually disabling drives
<leftyfb> en1gma: updating/running grub from within Ubuntu does NOT affect your Windows installation on another drive. Period.
<Cheez> On an unrelated note, 2 systems, both ubuntu 18.04, both with same apt mirror, both running the same kernel (4.15.0-48-generic) apt update / upgrade on one wants to install the 4.15.0-50-generic kernel, apt update / upgrade on the other does not. Why the discrepancy?
<en1gma> you know i too smart to go down this road but you can google where linux is always trying to run both operating systems where on other hand windows does not try to do this too ubuntu
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic bionic
<en1gma> im just gonna not take any more updates. will probably disable all updates etc...
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.50.52 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 15 kB
<en1gma> thanks for the help
<EriC^^> Cheez: did you run apt update on both systems
<Cheez> yes
<leftyfb> en1gma: I know exactly how grub manages things. It does not do what you say. It sounds like you had a bad experience once (btw, there was NO data loss due to anything GRUB did) due to not knowing what you were doing or how things work and assuming it's going to happen here, regardless of everyone here telling you otherwise.
 * leftyfb sigh
<EriC^^> what does apt-cache show linux-image-generic give you Cheez?
<Cheez> 4.15.0.50.52 on both
<EriC^^> Cheez: ok, is the kernel installed in both?
<EriC^^> dpkg -l | grep linux-image-generic
<Cheez> 4.15.0.50.52 on one, 4.15.0.48.51 on the other.
<Cheez> the 50.52 one is the one i just upgraded, the other one is the one not offering me the upgrade
<Cheez> ah, it's now offering me the upgrade on apt upgrade
<Cheez> what the hell
<EriC^^> you need apt full-upgrade for kernel stuff
<Cheez> you know that definition of insanity is trying the same thing repeatedly and getting different results? Well if that's insanity why does that work
<Cheez> EriC^^: never needed it before
<Cheez> either way, now both upgraded
<Cheez> suppose i should schedule a reboot for them
<EriC^^> oh my bad, upgrade allows new installed packages, just wont remove any
<TJ-> any ideas how to *restart* the initialramfs /init shell script from a remote SSH (dropbear) connection. Dropbear used to unlock LUKS and populate DM with LVs but seems like the /init scripts don't auto-detect that has been done so looking for a way to trigger /init to rescan for the root-fs device
<leftyfb> TJ-: maybe the script should live in a different stage directory under scripts/ ?
<TJ-> Maybe it dropped to shell, since /tmp/mountroot-fail-hooks.d/20-lvm2 will likely have returned 1
<TJ-> leftyfb: this is a live system with a standard install, I'm not trying to adjust the layout, but recover a system stuck at this point
<TJ-> leftyfb: some **!% person cut power to the (remote) building without checking first
<TJ-> leftyfb: I found a "sh -i" running who's PPid is 1, which makes me think it is the shell the initrd would drop the local console to, so wondering about sending its stdin a Ctrl+D
<drecondius> My rtl8812au dkms driver (the one that comes in the repos) keeps disconnecting mid download during updates and other downloads in general. Is there a more reliable module for it that, maybe i can build?
<lotuspsychje> drecondius: whats your ubuntu version & kernel version please?
<TJ-> leftyfb: ahh, got it, "kill -KILL <pid_of_sh-i>" continued the boot :)
<drecondius> kubuntu 18.04.2 fresh install. I have to reboot after my video drivers finish installing, will let ya know kernen in a moment
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: have you been able to progress on your bug?
<Jackneill> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1829402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1829402 in linux (Ubuntu) "Purple screen hangup during boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Drecondius> Kubuntu 18.04.2 kernel 4.18.20
<Jackneill> lotuspsychje, non-deterministically i am able to boot or not
<Jackneill> havent had the time to fiddle away much as i have to also work :)
<lotuspsychje> Drecondius: wifi was unstable during setup, is it more stable now after updates?
<Jackneill> lotuspsychje, if you have a meaningful thing to try please let me know.
<tomreyn> !mainline | Jackneill (as a reminder)
<ubottu> Jackneill (as a reminder): The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Jackneill> tomreyn had 2 i915 options but i had no time to try them, and i would have need quite some time to test multiple boots
<Drecondius> seems to be so far. now to fix my damned font lol. too small
<Jackneill> right
<tomreyn> Jackneill: i see. as long as you can work with what you have, i guess that's fine.
<lotuspsychje> Drecondius: check your resolution in systemsettings, if they match your monitor native res
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: did you have any other ubuntu version on this same machine running fine?
<Drecondius> resolution says it's matches, but it's not. I can tell 1080 from 720
<Jackneill> lotuspsychje, no, both 18.10 and 19.04 were bad
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: wiwh Os had the machine before, or by default?
<lotuspsychje> *wich
<Jackneill> lotuspsychje, i think it came with windows preinstalled
<Jackneill> ops team wiped that for me
 * Jackneill its sad the company paid for it though
<Drecondius> nvidia xserver settings have the right font size but everything else doesn't.
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: maybe if you have time for it, test a lighter !flavour of ubuntu just as a test, and see if we can bypass those issues
<Jackneill> lotuspsychje, i installed minimal. you mean a server version for example?
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: no, like lubuntu/xubuntu etc
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: i presume both your tests were with gnome?
<Jackneill> hm i see
<Jackneill> all yes
<Jackneill> but gnome only starts after gdm login
<Jackneill> so i'd say with gdm
<Jackneill> or rather, i have disk encryption, and i didnt event get that prompt, when i got the hanging purple screen
<Jackneill> so nothing starts really from that world
<linux> р
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: perhaps also try to boot textmode, "quiet splash" to "" maybe we can catch more errors
<Drecondius> Fixed it, just had to force larger font size.
<linux> googl.ru
<lotuspsychje> linux: can we help you?
<linux> dzfs
<linux> untrreyrt j  jgng ng n rth rt ewhr h j hj erjh  egjh   h eh    re er
<linux>  r
<linux> f
<linux> f
<linux> f
<linux> f
<Jackneill> lotuspsychje, i will keep that in mind.
<Nebula_> test
<Jackneill> <tomreyn> Jackneill: what if you boot using the default kernel but without "quiet", without "splash", without "nomodeset"? | <Jackneill> tomreyn, purple screen
<Jackneill> lotuspsychje, we tried that with tomreyn ^
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: did not work out?
<z3r0_d> cat like typing detected?
<Jackneill> yes
<TJ-> Jackneill: it could be a UEFI display hand-over issue. At boot if GRUB puts the display in a GFX (graphical) mode - which is the default - sometimes due to broken motherboard firmware when the OS starts and tries to take over the display and switch modes, the mode-switch fails and you end up not being able to see what the OS is writing to the framebuffer. There are some basic boot-tests can be done to
<TJ-> diagnose if that is the case
<Jackneill> TJ-, please write that in the issue
<Jackneill>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1829402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1829402 in linux (Ubuntu) "Purple screen hangup during boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jackneill> and those boot tests-
<TJ-> Jackneill: the bug report - when you collected the log-files that are attached to it, was that from a successful boot without you needing to do anything?
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, that's what i gaethered when we worked on it yesterday.
<TJ-> tomreyn: great, you're there! I was just adding some observations and recommendations to the bug report :)
<tomreyn> this was a boot where it went past th epurple screen and he logged in to gdm and accessed the deaktop and then filed the bug using apport.
<tomreyn> TJ-: that's great, since i have not a lot of additional ideas at this point.
<tomreyn> it just does seem like buggy firmware
<Jackneill> TJ-, yes.
<TJ-> tomreyn: TLDR: (1) is this a cold/warm reboot issue (therefore ACPI) ? (2) Can 'journalctl --list-boots' be used to identify logs of a *failed* boot and use 'journalctl -b X' to grab the log file? (3) has 'GRUB_TERMINAL=console' been tried
<tomreyn> TJ-: and i don't think "your" DST approach would be able to work around the acpi bugy either, right
<tomreyn> (3) hasn't been tried.
<NebulaLove> test
<TJ-> tomreyn: we need data to determine that; if we can grab a failed-boot journal it *may* show that efifb is unable to hand over to inteldrmfb - notice in the dmesg display is at 1920x1080x32 from efifb
<tomreyn> (2), i don't know. i explained how to gather such logs, but didn't see any attempt to provide such.
<Jackneill> TJ-, i can force a good boot with selecting a recovery entry from grub (getting there from bios) and remove recovery and add nomodeset
<Jackneill> TJ-, so yes.
<TJ-> Jackneill: tomreyn I'm adding these questions to the bug report
<tomreyn> NebulaLove: Please don't run tests here. Instead, type this to join another channel where you can run tests: /join #test
<tomreyn> thanks tj
<TJ-> Jackneill: we'd expect "nomodeset" to work around it but it does it that cost of later functionality, display-wise, so it'd be good to find a better workaround
<Jackneill> TJ-, yes :)
<Jackneill> TJ-, as soon as you write the questions in the bug report i will try getting you logs,i am available  now.
<ruben_> Hello. I'm trying to connect my headphones on front panel of my desktop, but I can't get any sound! Ubuntu 19.04
<ruben_> Any help for that?
<ruben_> I've tried alsamixer and pavucontrol and hdajackretask
<ruben_> but no luck so far
<TJ-> Jackneill: it's written :)
<tomreyn> ruben_: does pavucontrol show that the headphones are plugged in, though? is this a desktop computer?
<TJ-> ruben_: has that socket been proved to work previously?
<ruben_> tomreyn, where can I see that?
<ruben_> TJ-, yes... always worked on windows... still working on windows
<Jackneill> TJ-, working on it.
<TJ-> ruben_: great, that makes this easier!
<Jackneill> aaand got a bad boot from cold powered off state (been powered off for some hours.)
<tomreyn> ruben_: it would show up on the "input devices" tab then. i'm not at all good at debugging audio, though, if TJ- can help you there please work with him.
<TJ-> ruben_: as tomreyn suggests, install/run "pavucontrol" and check the "Output" tab and the device "PORT" options for headphone connection(s)
<ruben_> TJ-, on pavucontrol "output" I only can see digital exits (S/PDIF)
<TJ-> ruben_: the usual cause for this issue is the hardware config (known as 'pins') is not correct for the particular PC make/model/audio chipset. There are workarounds if we can prove that is the cause. Kernel log will help there, so "pastebinit <( uname -a; lsb_release -a; dmesg )" and give us the URL
<TJ-> ruben_: I might be telling you the wrong tab, let me check here :p
<ruben_> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4z2gNcwDhJ/
<TJ-> ruben_: no, I was correct. "Output Devices" then for the "Built-in Audio..." in the Ports selector should be at least "Speakers" and possibly 1 or 2 "Headphones"
<avrdude> i have a .exe downloaded, how do i determine if this is a 32bit or 64bit program?
<TJ-> ruben_: line 851 onwards shows the pin config, just FYI
<ruben_> TJ-, on that tab I can see the volume for firefox... I'm running some youtube to test... and i see the volume up and down but i only got digital exit (S/PDIF) :/
<tomreyn> avrdude: the "file" command may be able to tell.
<carron> hello
<TJ-> ruben_: seems like that device defines all its 5 outputs as "line", notice there are 0 hp_outs (that's headphones)
<TJ-> ruben_: yes, this looks like a problem with the firmware of the system, or else that the audio device codec is so new the Linux kernel didn't know much about it
<ruben_> TJ-, any solution?
<ruben_> If i connect the headphones on back I got sound on headphones... the problem it's on front panel. only
<ruben_> I've used hdajackretask to try to solve the problem, but nothing really happen
<TJ-> ruben_: actually, it looks like you may be able to alter it in firmware settings, I'm reading (for that ALC887-VD "In the BIOS/UEFI, the digital output type is set to SP/DIF"
<Jackneill> TJ-, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1829402 your logs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1829402 in linux (Ubuntu) "Purple screen hangup during boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> ruben_: so I'd suggest your first check is to discover if there is a firmware setting that controls audio output selection. The mention in kernel log of snd_hda_intel loading the hda-jack-retask.fw hints that switching of the outputs is done internally on the device.
<Jackneill> --list-boots cannot be used to get logs for the bad boot.
<TJ-> ruben_: in which case it could be the device isn't detecting the headphones being plugged in
<TJ-> Jackneill: fooey :(
<TJ-> Jackneill: try the GRUB_TERMINAL test
<carron> hello
<TJ-> Jackneill: I predict GRUB_TERMINAL=console will solve it
<TJ-> tomreyn: Jackneill and I suspect, if it does solve it, that the acpi_osi= trick might also solve it
<Jackneill> acpi_osi=Linux ?
<Jackneill> TJ-, for a brief moment i saw 2-3 lines of text, first line is "error: no video mode activated"
<Jackneill> was unable to see more.
<TJ-> Jackneill: gosh no; that is actually the problem! Linux responds to the OSI() enquirty with "linux" and the motherboard firmware thinks "I don't recognise that OS, I'll only enable very minimal devices" ! The 'trick' is to have Linux lie and tell firmware it is actually the latest version of Windows :)
<Jackneill> but this is a successful boot no purple screen this time
<TJ-> Jackneill: so, GRUB_TERMINAL=console was successfully booted to desktop?
<Jackneill> so acpi_osi=Windows?:D
<Jackneill> TJ-, yes, but its non-determinitsitc so its hard to tell
<Jackneill> if the error still exists or not
<Jackneill> requires many boots.
<TJ-> Jackneill: OK, I'll link you to my article on how to choose and set the optimum acpi_osi: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Jackneill> TJ-, i got a bad boot this time.
<Jackneill> TJ-, hanging black screen with 2 lines: first is what i said above, second: 'error: can't find command `hwmatch`'
<TJ-> Jackneill: the fact you can see the text is a good thing, as it may point to the issue not being video at all, but possibly something else that is hanging the entire system
<Jackneill> TJ-, commented this fact on the issue
<TJ-> ruben_: It looks like the HDA codec in your PC has a long history of needing fix-ups to add headset pin configs. I'm linking you to the up-to-date commit log: read through it see of you can notice your make/model (or something very close) mentioned. If you do find something, we can then check if that is included in the kernel on your system of if you need a more recent kernel.
<TJ-> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux.git/log/sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c
<ruben_> TJ-, will check the link
<kjwehf> I just updated my 18:14 LTS to the latest version and now it can't recognise my screen resolution. I'm stuck on 1024x768 on a 3440x1440 screen. Does anyone know whats caused this? I've tried both the propietary and open source driver and it makes no difference
<TJ-> Jackneill: "hwmatch" is part of the GRUB boot-loader, and (is supposed) to be executed by GRUB at boot-time to check if the GPU is included in a blacklist: "/boot/grub/grub.cfg:122:    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then ..." - so it appears the hand-over from GRUB to Linux kernel is failing
<Jackneill> TJ-, please write that in the issue too :) so others can see.
<kjwehf> huh, TJ could that be my problem as well?
<kjwehf> I randomly had grub appear on my boot and I have to type exit everytime I boot my machine
<Jackneill> kjwehf, i get hanging purple screen
<Jackneill> and randomly unable to boot.
<ruben_> TJ-, i guess 	ALSA: hda/realtek - Comprehensive model list for ALC882 & co and ALSA: hda/realtek - Simplify alc885_fixup_macpro_gpio() are close enough to 887
<ruben_> cant see nothing really that look like my sound card/codec
<TJ-> ruben_: what's the date on that commit?
<ruben_> TJ-, 25/26 june 2018
<TJ-> kjwehf's issue sounds to be GRUB, or more likely initialramfs, dropping into a shell
<TJ-> ruben_: OK, that helps me find it!
<ruben_> TJ-, I've seeing this... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack what do you think?
<jfcaron> Do I need to reboot or log out/in to see changes in my locale?
<jfcaron> I am trying to change my LC_TIME and a new terminal or new mail client don't see the changes.
<vincenzo> Hi, I have a machine with ubuntu 18.04.2 and would try to use the latest *ubuntu* (not mainline) kernel (5.0 in ubuntu 19.04) onit
<vincenzo> Is it doable / easy?
<vincenzo> Actually I seem to need it only to get sensors working on the ryzen B450M chipset
<vincenzo> so if there is another option I'd be happy to hear it
<Cheline> hello
<BluesKaj> vincenzo, the latest 19.04 image contains the 5.0 kernel if you care to google it
<lotuspsychje> welcome Cheline what can we do for you?
<TJ-> ruben_: that doesn't appear to apply. the ALC887-VD support was added in 2012 so it must be an old chipset so we'd expect it to have support. HOWEVER, many specific makes/models of PC need 'quirks' adding to change defaults when the PC maker alters them. The driver contains many quirks but I do not see any related to the ALC887-VD
<NebulaLove> ls
<vincenzo> BluesKaj, I know how to google, and I don't understand what you said: I do know, and wrote above, that 5.0 is in ubuntu 19.04. I want to install it on *18.04.2*?
<NebulaLove> Desktop Documents Videos Pictures Music
<lotuspsychje> NebulaLove: only ubuntu questions here please
<NebulaLove> ok
<ruben_> TJ-, so... the solution it's get my pc tower and turn it around so my headphones cable can connect on the back door...!? lol :D
<lotuspsychje> vincenzo: for kernel play on ubuntu we reccomend the !mainline ones
<ruben_> I really like ubuntu/linux... I've installed and tested new versions for years. This one looks really good. But I have always something missing/not working bahhh! That sucks!! lol
<vincenzo> lotuspsychje: I would install it on the spot but I've read everywhere that it's not recommended for "production", now we are not a company but the machine is going to be a server anyway
<vincenzo> lotuspsychje: on the other hand, a server without working sensors does not look like a great idea either...
<lotuspsychje> vincenzo: for server reccomends, you can try #ubuntu-server
<vincenzo> let me see, thanks
<TJ-> ruben_: I *do* see another B150M motherboard mentioned (yours is "Asus B150M-PLUS D3"), but it is ASRock, and uses the ALC892 not ALC897, with the quirk "ALC892_FIXUP_ASROCK_MOBO"
<ruben_> TJ-, yes it is... b150m-plus d3 that's my board from asus
<TJ-> ruben_: here's a test for you. Plug headphones into BOTH rear and front ports, and tell us which, if any, have sound :)
<TJ-> ruben_: also, can you show us "pastebinit <( 'cat /proc/asound/card*/codec#* )"
<ruben_> TJ-, i have sound on back in the grey jack... mic I think
<TJ-> pink is usually Microphone, Green Speaker/HP, and grey line in/out
<ruben_> I only got sound on grey
<TJ-> ruben_: but as the kernel reports that system having 5 line in/out connections... who knows :)
<ruben_> I don't mind the color... lol
<ruben_> I just wish I can get sound on front :)
<TJ-> ruben_: now, in a terminal, run "alsamixer", ensure you've the ALC882 device selected (not HDMI) then see if it has a "HP/Speaker auto detect" and if so, try toggling it/them whilst using the front headphones
<ruben_> TJ-, I can't get the latest pastebinit... nothing really happens
<electrickarhu> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/c83b6b5ad3850e03673660f0e7d88a12/pasted.txt
<ruben_> TJ-, now its working on green
<ruben_> I've open alsamixer
<ruben_> on back
<ruben_> on alsamixer I got no headphones
<electrickarhu> I have pasted my issue above if someone could look at it ^
<electrickarhu> Really lost here and would appreciate any help
<ruben_> still no sound on front
<ledeni> ruben_: did you install 'pavucontrol'
<TJ-> ruben_: so it appears that Asus have configured the ALC892-VD in a non-standard way, and the kernel only configures it for the default Realtek config, which has broken it. The Windows audio driver will have been modified to configure it correctly which is probably why that works.
<en1gma> does ubuntu have a package that can read the pulses when i scroll my mouse wheel. the direction would be nice also
<TJ-> en1gma: input events such as those may be visible using xev, but I'm not sure it'll give the level of detail you require
<en1gma> TJ- https://studio.youtube.com/video/5vhtH2g5euQ/edit
<en1gma> if i could use a mouse wheel for positional data that would be awesome
<en1gma> i will look up the xev you mentioned
<fang> hello
<Amethist> hello
<fang> :)
<Amethist> i have this issue
<Amethist> i get a black screen
<fang>  black screen ?
<Amethist> with a working cursor
<Amethist> anytime i try to  boot
<Amethist> yes , black screen
<Amethist> i turn the pc
<Amethist> the grub menu comes in
<Amethist> i select Ubuntu
<Amethist> then i get a black screen
<fang> : (
<daedeloth> h
<fang> why
<fang> ?
<Amethist> and i have the cursor working
<Amethist> i think i interruted
<Amethist> interrupted*
<Amethist> an update
<fang> 6
<fang> I think you can re-install the system
<Amethist> how?
<Amethist> first
<Amethist> i have to know
<Amethist> what version
<Amethist> is my linux rn
<Amethist> i tried googling it
<OerHeks> "re-install the system"  linux is not windows...
<Amethist> bt i couldnt find a way to know what is my ubuntu version while in grub
<OerHeks> Amethist, boot in recovery mode, and run updates again
<Amethist> OerHeks:  hmm
<OerHeks> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<fang> 6
<OerHeks> sudo apt update/ sudo apt install -f # usually works
<Amethist> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Amethist> step 6 Press Return and your machine will begin the boot process.
<Amethist> this will get me a normal boot
<qwebirc69351> hi hi
<qwebirc69351> i download clang how to install it? what command in terminal?
<analyser> Hello. I've just installed kubuntu. However, when I try to boot from HD I got stuck with GRUB _ and nothing more. Any ideias how to solve this?
<OerHeks> qwebirc69351, downloaded? just install it from the repos, sudo apt install clang
<Amethist> nvm ,what i wrote before
<OerHeks> qwebirc69351, and if you like our support, please register
<OerHeks> thanks
<mal__> Hi, since the network-manager 1.10.14-0ubuntu2 upgrade, my local DNS no longer seems to pass queries on to DNS servers configured in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf.d/ - downgrading the package fixes the issue, but I'm not sure why. Is it a known issue? I couldn't find it being tracked anywhere. Thanks!
<lbiyase_> hi
<qwebirc69351> oerheks how?
<leftyfb> mal__: why aren't you configuring your DNS servers in network manager?
<qwebirc69351> I get warnin disk space notification and cannot log it why?
<qwebirc69351> cannot even see what is the notification?
<Amethist> OerHeks:  that worked, thanks
<Amethist> now
<Amethist> i want to update my 17.04 ubuntu
<leftyfb> Amethist: you are better off doing a fresh install
<Amethist> bt i get  "failed to download repository information"
<Amethist> wow
<mal__> leftyfb: I used to on 16.04, but then 18.04 swapped the network stack over to using systemd-resolved so I started using that
<Amethist> i'll lose all my customizations
<popey_> Amethist: the repo gets moved when a release goes end of life
<popey_> !eol | Amethist
<ubottu> Amethist: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<popey_> Amethist: that second link on EOLUpgrades is worth a look
<qwebirc69351> can i increase storage of an already create VM with ubuntu?
<qwebirc69351> i cannot log in it says storage issue or sth
<qwebirc69351> in log in page
<tomreyn> qwebirc69351: if the storage devices provide unallocated space (such as because they were resized), then ubuntu can make use of them.
<qwebirc69351> tomreym how? i turn on and off and seems i can log in now
<tomreyn> qwebirc69351: how you'll resize the storage devices (and do so without loosing data) is something that'll depend on the virtualization you're using.
<qwebirc69351> i need more space in the harddisk what can i do? cannot instal clang
<qwebirc69351> virtualboc tomreyn
<tomreyn> qwebirc69351: does "sudo fdisk -l" suggest you have unallocated space available now? you can post the output online using: sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc69351> tomreyn not sure many lines appeared
<tomreyn> we only support virtualbox running on ubuntu here. does your host system run ubuntu?
<qwebirc69351> tomreyn do i need to create another VM?
<qwebirc69351> whats maximum storage i can choose?
<qwebirc69351> how to release from  main laptop?
<qwebirc24177> Since upgrading to Disco, Firefox starts in the center of the screen with no window decorations. I can't close or maximise the window. Other applications are normal. How can I fix this?
<tomreyn> i may be able to answer your questions once you answer mine
<leftyfb> ugh, all these qwebirc's
<leftyfb> qwebirc24177: mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla
<leftyfb> qwebirc24177: then try opening firefox again
<qwebirc24177> leftyfb: tried that, same result :(
<qwebirc24177> leftyfb: tried it again, now it works wtf
<qwebirc24177> leftyfb: thanks
<qwebirc69351> ?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc69351: when volunteers ask you more info, please provide details
<qwebirc69351> can i increase storage or a machine in virtualbox with ubuntu?
<rud0lf> qwebirc69351: did you mean "on a machine"?
<Apachez> qwebirc69351: "with ubuntu"?
<Apachez> you mean the vm guest is running ubuntu?
<Apachez> there are a few methods to increase storage
<qwebirc69351> rudOlf yes in virtual boc
<Apachez> one is to simply increase it lets say from 80GB to 100GB or whatever, then the 20GB you just added will be unallocated so you must from within your vm guest create a partition
<Apachez> depending on partition type you can expand it on the fly sometimes
<Apachez> most foolproof way is otherwise to boot your vm guest from an iso, create a new storage with the new size, partition it as you want then copy the old storage to the new storage
<Apachez> then reconfig that vm from virtualbox so you remove the old storage (dont delete it yet) and boot on the new storage
<leftyfb> qwebirc69351: you might have better luck in #virtualbox for how to increase the storage size of your VM. Then, if they can't help you resize your Ubuntu partition, come here and ask for help with it
<qwebirc69351> apachez looks complcated
<qwebirc69351> leftyfb ok whats link please?
<leftyfb> qwebirc69351: /join #virtualbox
<rfm> actially it's just /join #vbox
<qwebirc69351> leftyfb how? where to click?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc69351: just type /join #yourchannel
<AutoExec> for LTS version what happens after 5 years?
<AutoExec> upgrade to the newer release to continue getting updates?
<AutoExec> will updates just stop for current LTS version?
<leftyfb> updates will stop unless you pay for ESM  https://www.ubuntu.com/esm
<AutoExec> so should I not use LTS?
<AutoExec> I want to always be able to get the latest updates
<jcotton> the point of LTS is long-term stability
<leftyfb> AutoExec: you'll need to upgrade to the latest LTS before it's support runs out after 5 years. Your other option is to go with non-LTS and only get 9 months of support per release. Your choice.
<jcotton> if you choose LTS you willingly forego the latest features in the OS and apps
<AutoExec> leftyfb: so once I update in time then I get continued updates yes?
<AutoExec> jcotton: noted
<m_ad[m]> jcotton LTS -> Long Term Support
<jcotton> yes
<AutoExec> so what happens if I miss the LTS expire date?
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone know of a way to convert odt files to text, but have even tables nicely converted?
<m_ad[m]> stability is something else
<AutoExec> also which one is recommended
<AutoExec> ?
<jcotton> JonelethIrenicus: maybe look for an odt to markdown converter
<popey_> AutoExec: depends on your use case. Some gamers for example like the very latest because drivers / kernel etc
<AutoExec> k
<JonelethIrenicus> jcotton: i found one odt2txt, but I think it only works for simple ODT files
<JonelethIrenicus> jcotton: even a simple table is too complicated for it
<popey_> AutoExec: whereas office users tend towards LTS for stability / not changing app names
<AutoExec> popey_: I can upgrade and continue to get updates after 5 years tho right?
<JonelethIrenicus> unless i am missing some config options
<popey_> AutoExec: you can always upgrade to a supported release
<AutoExec> awesome sauce
<AutoExec> :)
<leonardus> is it normal for /var/log/journal to be 4GiB?
<AutoExec> I Love Ubuntu
<AutoExec> <3
<popey_> me too :D
<AutoExec> awww
<AutoExec> ubuntu twinsies :)
<JonelethIrenicus> ubuntu is pretty nice, I just don't like the logo or name
<JonelethIrenicus> but that is stupid
<JonelethIrenicus> so who cares
<AutoExec> lol
<AutoExec> true
<AutoExec> ubuntu vs debian?
<JonelethIrenicus> also strange names to me
<tomreyn> leonardus: yes, but that's the default maximum, and if your disk grows full, it'll be less.
<JonelethIrenicus> I mean Arch sounds cool
<popey_> I'd take non-support discussion to #ubuntu-discuss
<JonelethIrenicus> Red Hat
<JonelethIrenicus> sounds cool
<AutoExec> popey_: ok
<jcotton> isn't this more #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<popey_> or that :)
<JonelethIrenicus> yeah sorry
<DefamedPrawn> hi. touchpad pad on my laptop stops working as soon as I get into the desktop. Dell Latitude 2120, Ubuntu Mate 19.04.
<teb007est> erC^^ : When I try to boot the iso in the grub it tells me that there in no memory I have 4 GB of Memory in my system I don't understand that lol...
<Chucara> Hi guys, hope you can help me out here. I'm a bit lost on DNS configuration in Ubuntu Server LTS 18.04. I have completely lost my DNS, and I'm unable to resolve anything. My google results all require me to install packages, but since I can't resolve any names.. Well.. I'm stuck
<Edgan> Church-: cat /etc/resolv.conf ; ls -al /etc/resolv.conf   It is probably a symlink.
<tomreyn> teb007est: make sure you wrote the iso file to the bootable storage properly.
<teb007est> I just moved the ISO to /boot/images with PCMANFM in root
<Edgan> Chucara: I meant that for you
<Chucara> Edgan: I assume that was for me. My resolv.conf is empty
<teb007est> is that bad @tomreyn
<Chucara> Edgan: Aside from 4 lines of comments, that is
<Edgan> Church-: Is it a symlink?
<Chucara> Edgan: Yes, it points to ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<teb007est> tomreyn : I moved the iso with opening a terminal sudo pcmanfm and another one and just moved it to /boot/images and then sudo update-grub
<tomreyn> teb007est: better write it to a bootable usb storage
<teb007est> tomreyn : I would if I could but it not possible
<teb007est> dont have one
<tomreyn> teb007est: why is this?
<tomreyn> oh ok. get one then, it's not that expensive.
<teb007est> I understand
<teb007est> thanks
<Edgan> Chucara: If you want to get it working you could do this: mv /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.bak ; vi /etc/resolv.conf   and put this in https://pastebin.com/B6XtCsm0
<Edgan> Chucara: That will get you back up and going. But you should figure out why your dhcp server isn't giving you dns, or why dhcp isn't working
<Chucara> Edgan: That is strange indeed. Especially since other machine on my network get the right DNS just fine.
<Chucara> Edgan: Editing resolv.conf fixed my issue for now. But with 18.04, this will eventually get overwritten, right?
<Edgan> Chucara: Maybe, but probably not
<Edgan> Chucara: They change the other end of the symlink, but you replace the symlink
<Chucara> Edgan: Ahh.. Of course. Well thanks, I can google on from here. Saved me a bunch of time!
<deadmund> My ubuntu system froze around 10:40am  Here is my syslog: https://paste.linux.community/view/4e967b1b   why did it feeze?  Can I fix it?  (useful info, I was compiling the AOSP at the time)
<tomreyn> deadmund: froze as in "froze temporarily, but recovered itself later", as in "froze, but I could recover it later", as in "froze, but i was still able to reboot using crtl-alt-del from a tty, or using Magic SysRQ", or "froze, and it would not evenm respond to magic sysrq, so i had to power cycle"?
<usuario> How do I modify the blacklist.conf??
<Ben64> use a text editor
<usuario> and how I find the blacklist
<usuario> I am so lost
<tomreyn> usuario: using a text editor, i would assume, but then it really depends on the type of blacklist configuration file you want to edit and the format it has"
<usuario> I dont even know where that file is located
<tomreyn> usuario: it would probably help us help you if you started from the beginning.
<Ben64> usuario: more details would help
<usuario> I want to disable the mic and cam hardware
<tomreyn> usuario: what is not working as it should, or what are oyu trying to impove upon, and where did you read about 'blacklist.conf'"?
<usuario> I am like how do I check the path
<usuario> I know how to do it in linux
<tomreyn> usuario: i don't understand what you're saying. ubuntu is a linux distribution.
<Church-> Edgan: Well hi again :P
<Church-> Wrong person though.
<tomreyn> usuario: if you can answer the two questions i asked i think we can make progress.
<usuario> But the graphical interface isn't the same
<usuario> I am not native-speaker if that is gramatically well-made
<usuario> i mean native speaker
<tomreyn> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leonardus> How do I check a file against a .sig file?
<alexandru_g> good evening
<tomreyn> leonardus: dpends on the type of signature it is.
<leonardus> tomreyn: trying to verify this https://clearlinux.org/downloads
<leonardus> it just says "Signature" and is a link to a .sig file
<tomreyn> leonardus: this may be a detached gpg signature, but you'd better check with them
<TJ-> leonardus: the instruction for verifying are given quite explicitly at https://clearlinux.org/documentation/clear-linux/guides/maintenance/validate-signatures
<Minty> Hi there. I am trying to create 2 Chrome icons on my launcher for 2 different profiles. I have been following an answer on stackoverflow; https://askubuntu.com/questions/493142/can-i-put-two-chrome-different-users-on-my-launcher. I am able to create 2 .desktop files that I can attached to my launcher but there are 2 problems; 1) Both icons are invisible; they have no picture despite me setting it. 2) when I open them; another chromium i
<usuario> gracias
<Minty> I am running ubuntu 19.04
<fg_flat> I am getting really strange behavior, when I use apt and it is downloading it causes my latency to rise dramatically system wide (including apt itself)
<tomreyn> fg_flat: how do you measure this latency?
<fg_flat> let me clarify, the network latency. just with ping but it's so extreme that it makes firefox and discord work much worse
 * QuinnStorm figures she'll just get flamed but pulls out her spanging sign, given she's finding it hard to look for work without a phone (let alone a home), anyone who can help - pelase paypal rtmf@beautifulsunrise.org
<fg_flat> 1500-3000ms typically, and if I ctrl+C out of the download it settles down to 10ms in a second or so
<TJ-> fg_flat: it's possible your ISP may throttle certain sites or types of HTTP request
<tomreyn> QuinnStorm: sorry to hear about your personal situation, but this channel is only about ubuntu support, and what you post is off-topic here.
<fg_flat> wouldn't that only throttle those connections though?
<TJ-> fg_flat: it depends on how it is applied, but you need to gather evidence as to where the latency is originated before thiniking further on it
<fg_flat> well I've tried using other devices on the same wifi network and they work normally
<TJ-> fg_flat: are there other devices on the same network? Do they also suffer latency when the PC is downloading with APT? Is there a proxy involved somewhere?
<tomreyn> fg_flat: it could also be that there is just a broken router or other network bottleneck getting in the way.
<usuario> But i am ok w/ english
<fg_flat> no, I just installed ubuntu to try to set up Caffe2 (couldn't get it to build on windows)
<QuinnStorm> sorry, I wasn't paying enough attention to which chanenl :/
<TJ-> fg_flat: so Wifi, potentially a device or driver issue on the PC itself. Check "iwconfig" for increasing Invalid/Excessive counts whilst downloading
<usuario> The file tells me I can't modify it
<usuario> It says only read, how do I change that
<fg_flat> yes, if I use my tablet on the same wifi while apt is going the tablet will work at normal speed.
<tomreyn> !who | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fg_flat> iwconfig lists: "Tx excessive retries:1678  Invalid misc:2838   Missed beacon:0" the connection has been up for like 20 minutes so I don't know if that's abnormally high
<usuario> !tomreyn Thanks
<TJ-> fg_flat: That is the problem then! Those numbers are HUGE
<usuario> Did i do it well
<tomreyn> usuario: As a reminder, these are the questions i'd need you to answer before looking any firhter makes any sense: (1) What is not working as it should (or what are you trying to impove upon)?  (2) Where did you read that you need to edit 'blacklist.conf'?
<tomreyn> *further
<TJ-> fg_flat: so, we'e narrowed it down to device or driver, so let us find out what those are. pastebin the output of "lspci -nnk -d ::280"
<TJ-> tomreyn: did you miss where usuario said they want to disable the camera and microphone? So I'd think they want to blacklist the drivers
<fg_flat> I think I recall the problem. I have this really horrible old PCImini broadcom wifi card. I think I need to get an older driver. I may have had this song-and-dance before on slackware
<TJ-> fg_flat: that sounds very plausible!
<usuario> !TJ That's it
<ubottu> usuario: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fg_flat> ok I think I replaced the firmware, how do I reload it in the kernel module
<fg_flat> actually I'll just reboot. Thanks!
<usuario> !ubottu r u serious??
<ubottu> usuario: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usuario> LMAO i am deceased
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes i must have missed this
<mintu094> 112
<mintu094> 1122
<tomreyn> thanks TJ, found it now.
<usuario> I am grateful for the help
<usuario> seriously,
<tomreyn> usuario: you do not need to use an exclamation mark when addressing users. just type their nickname.
<tomreyn> usuario: so you are trying to disable your computers' microphone and webcam, right? and you read something about "blacklist.conf". There is /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (and other files in this directory) where you can use the "blacklist" instruction to prevent loading of some kernel modules ("drivers"). this can be used to prevent linux from using some of your hardware (such as the webcam and microphone)-
<usuario> yes, exactly tomreyn
<usuario> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> usuario: disabling (just) the microphone may actually not be possible this way, but you can configure it not to record. https://thelinuxcode.com/disable-microphone-webcam-ubuntu/
<tomreyn> usuario: on ubuntu 19.04, i suggest installing "pavucontrol" for managing sinks and audio devices.
<usuario> tomreyn: Thanks cuz it doesnt work sudo apt install gnome-alsamixer
<tomreyn> usuario: "uvcvideo" is a common webcam module, but there are others. you should run   lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999   and    lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999    and post the http addresses these commands return. we can then tell which module you need to blacklist to disable the webcam.
<usuario> Ok It just installed
<usuario> tomreyn: are you a programmer or sth like that???
<tomreyn> usuario: no, i just use linux for a while, as do many others here.
<tomreyn> but let's focus on support
<m_ad[m]> usuario: if you'd like to chitchat about other stuff then join #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<usuario> tomreyn: How I access like super user
<usuario> Sudo to change the file
<tomreyn> usuario: type this in a terminal:  gedit admin:///etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jcotton> what does that admin bit do?
<usuario> tomreyn: it says warning
<pragmaticenigma> jcotton: In Ubuntu 18.04 and newer, the usage of gksudo is no longer offered. Gnome applications were updated to understand the admin schema, to trigger the application to request for the sudo password
<usuario> Do i care?
<tomreyn> jcotton: it opens the file with superuser permissions, gained through gio + policykit
<tomreyn> usuario: what is "it", and what does it say exactly?
<usuario> tomrey: the shell
<tomreyn> thanks for answering one of two questions.
<jcotton> oh huh
<FloatingPoint> Is anyone able to go fullscreen with Firefox on YouTube without a white stripe at the top of the screen? This can be solved by pressing f a dozen times, but it is still annoying.
<gambl0re> hello?
<gambl0re> does firefox use hardware video acceleration?
<gambl0re> doesnt it consume a lot of cpu when watching youtube?
<tomreyn> gambl0re: you've been asking this question in different ways for the past two weeks?
<CodeMouse92> gambl0re: This room is mainly for Ubuntu-related stuff. I suspect you'll have better luck asking in #firefox
<FloatingPoint> gambl0re: yes, it worked fine until the latest updates, now it is kinda buggy. it works fine except that something is not detecting full screen properply.
<bprompt> gambl0re:    video playback in the browser does consume mostly cpu, that's true of not just firefox, but any browser
<OerHeks> gambl0re, not by default, and it is buggy https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/8hmnn7/firefox_gpu_acceleration_on_linux/
<gambl0re> brompt, yea but i read that ff/chrome doesnt support hardware video acceleration so it comes more cpu than it normally would when using windows
<FloatingPoint> gambl0re: sotty , was thinking that you were answering to me
<OerHeks> chrome does certainly not.
<gambl0re> chromium on the other hand support harware acceleration?
<OerHeks> try bing :-P
<gambl0re> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/08/how-to-enable-hardware-accelerated.html
<bprompt> gambl0re:    haven't checked, but I don't think so, when playing a video in browser the chromium-based browser runs the cpu up
<OerHeks> oh, you answered yourself, should work on debian too, gambl0re
<usuario> I DID ITTTT
<usuario> I AM GOING TO REBOOT
<bprompt> usuario:   also don't forget to press on caps-lock key
<gambl0re> brompt, google chrome doesnt support but chromium browser does if you do some setup
<usuario> Sorry
<gambl0re> that article explains how to do it
<OerHeks> lolz
<OerHeks> so why ask?
<bprompt> gambl0re:   I can buy that, not sure I see the difference, but I run Opera59, which is chromium-based, but I never bothered checking, I mean, it uses the cpu a bit, but doesn't bother me as much, runs it like 30%
<gambl0re> brompt, does the fan turn on when watching hd youtube?
<bprompt> gambl0re:    often, yes, not always but often
<OerHeks> sounds like a good fan
<stoned> How to edit PDF files in linux? I need to fill in some forms/apps
<bprompt> depends on what I run, I often have about 10 or 20 windows open and the cpu fan doesn't kick in, but on cpu-intensive stuff like LaTex writing, or doing drawings in Libreoffice Draw, it kicks right in
<bprompt> stoned:    most pdf readers support forms filling, you don't need to redo the pdf for that
<bprompt> right now I have 20 windows open, 2 browsers, 6 tabs, no fanning
<pragmaticenigma> bprompt: the default PDF readers in Ubuntu do not have form filling functionality.
<tomreyn> bprompt: i don't think gambl0re was really looking for you to respond to their question, they left five minutes ago.
<bprompt> also qPdfview does too
<bprompt> pragmaticenigma:    hmmmmm oook, I use Okular and it does :)
<pragmaticenigma> bprompt: Ubuntu installs evince by default, Okular is the default for Kubuntu. This is the Ubuntu support channel. You need to make sure your responses match the topic of the room, or ask the OP what flavor of Ubuntu they are running to verify. Short of that, when you suggest that an application does so, mention which application you are using. Far more helpful than, "works for me" responses
<rubenroia> TJ-, I just bought a pair of audio set with front headphone jack and solve the problem lol
<stoned> what if the PDF is not a fillable form?
<stoned> Which ubuntu program can let me edit the pdf? or fill the form
<OerHeks> stoned, libreoffice can do that
<OerHeks> and after edit, export as > pdf
<OerHeks> ( IIRC )
<FloatingPoint> Is anyone able to go fullscreen with Firefox on YouTube without a white stripe at the top of the screen? An answer like: "yes, official repo firefox works for me" would be helpful, thanks.
<rubenroia> FloatingPoint, yes! using ubuntu 19.04 fresh install yesterday
<FloatingPoint> rubenroia: thanks
<rubenroia> FloatingPoint, np!
<stoned> Ok
<stoned> I'll try that.
<stoned> That means I have to install libreoffice.
<nc4494> Hello, I have am running 18.04 LTS on the desktop. I have created a desktop launcher 'st.desktop' and installed it in ~/.local/share/applications. I can use it to launch my application. However, when I open the app it doesn't open under the st icon in the dock, but a new icon. Anybody know what I'm doing wrong? Screenshot: https://i.imgur.com/r7ZBnfN.png
<monkeystance> nc4494, what application is it?
<nc4494> suckless terminal
<monkeystance> oh
<monkeystance> you just need to change your default term emu
<monkeystance> 1 sec
<leftyfb> monkeystance: did you set the Icon parameter in the .desktop file?
<leftyfb> er
<leftyfb> nc4494: ^
<nc4494> yes
<monkeystance> leftyfb, how do you change default programs in ubuntu?
<nc4494> leftyfb: Icon=utilities-terminal
<leftyfb> monkeystance: did you try the "default applications" utility?
<monkeystance> nc4494, make sure suckless terminal is set to your default on the thing leftyfb mentioned
<nc4494> i think you meant me, leftyb, terminal is not listed under there
<nc4494> i think you might be right about the terminal emulator
<leftyfb> monkeystance: that will make no difference
<nc4494> im going to try changing it to xterm
<monkeystance> leftyfb, you sure?
<monkeystance> nc4494, how did you install suckless?
<nc4494> cloned the repo and then did sudo make cle
<nc4494> make clean install
<JonelethIrenicus> is there a safer way to use mv or another command that is similar to nautius
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: mv -i   #also, man mv
<compdoc> if you dont use sudo, you can only delete your own files
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb: i see thanks
<TJ-> !info trash-cli | JonelethIrenicus
<ubottu> JonelethIrenicus: trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.9.14-2.1 (bionic), package size 21 kB, installed size 96 kB
<JonelethIrenicus> TJ-: oh nice
<JonelethIrenicus> that is a nice backup
<JonelethIrenicus> just incase
<monkeystance> nc4494, I'm not too sure then. I don't even know why it wouldn't be listed
<nc4494> thanks
<cawk> why is it so hard to record  MIC and whatyouhear at the same time in windows OS?  is this windows limitation? or does ubuntu have same problem?
<Spookan> cawk: Maybe that is a better question for ##Windows?
<cawk> does ubuntu have same problem?
<cawk> is my question
<NorthwestVegan> you can record the mic and monitor at the same time in ubuntu
<NorthwestVegan> i have done it using ffmpeg when capturing desktop
<nc4494> cawk: i am running ubuntu 18.04 on my dell xps laptop. i just recorded audio of myself speaking to the mic in audacity while playing music through spotify. do you want to have the link to it?
<cawk> nc4494 yes upload to https://x0.at/
<cawk> please
<nc4494> i msg'd you cawk
<cawk> nc4494 i can't tell if the music i am hearing is from mic
<NorthwestVegan> use headphones
<JanC> cawk: the way PulseAudio works means that you can record everything that's playing
<imi> hi. is there a commandline tool to write something into your dmesg?
<JanC> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/35639/how-can-i-write-to-dmesg-from-command-line
<cawk> nc4494 thanks for the upload, but i can't tell if the music i am hearing is direct or sound picked up from mic
<TJ-> imi:  echo "My Message" | sudo dd of=/dev/kmsg
<Pan> free
<beaver|weechat> ydod
<beaver|weechat> oops sorry
<JanC> cawk: https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2009/04/19/recording-from-pulseaudio/
<JanC> (it's just an example, you can use the same "monitor sources" from any program really)
<imi> ok thx bye
<codedmart> selinux with debootstrap?
<codedmart> Can I disable selinux with debootstrap?
<tomreyn> codedmart: selinux is not enabled on ubuntu by default.
<atralheaven> Hi, How can I regenerate the files in /boot/efi? btw I have a separate boot partition because my root partition is encrypted.
<Test0r> hihu, where can i download an old version of kubuntu? 14.04 .iso?
<codedmart> tomreyn: OK thanks barking up the wrong tree then.
<tomreyn> atralheaven: there are usually no files directly in /boot/efi, at least none placed there by Ubuntu, just subdirectories, one of which is the efi system partition mount point.
<atralheaven> tomreyn: yes, there were two directories and some files in them. how can I regenerate them?
<tomreyn> Test0r: ubuntu 14.04 has reached its end of support life, is not supported here (commercial support for existing installation sis still available from Canonical via !ESM)
<tomreyn> atralheaven: the files in /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/ should be placed there when you run   sudo grub-install
<Test0r> tomreyn: i know just need the iso for an old vm
<tomreyn> Test0r: http://you.should.no.longer.use.these.releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.6/
<atralheaven> tomreyn: I can't boot into the os, I think those files or the partition itself is corrupted, that's why I need to generate them again.
<Test0r> tomreyn: i know i just need it to extract an old kdewallet file
<tomreyn> atralheaven: what happens when you try to boot, and what makes you think these files got corrupted (did you make any changes which could have caused this)?
<ccm> Is this community active?
<ccm> I guess so
<ccm> lol
<Bashing-om> ccm: To get a bite, ya got to throw out some bait :P
<atralheaven> tomreyn: I get an error that says no boot image found (or something similar) like there is no os installed, and when I used manjaro live image which has an option to detect efi files and boot to them, none of them work, previously I could boot using one of them.
<tomreyn> atralheaven: it's unusual that such would happen all of a sudden, but sure, it could be that the FAT32 file system on the ESP requires a file system check. you can do that from a live system.
<tomreyn> atralheaven: you could also chroot into the existing ubuntu installation while booted inti a live system.
<tomreyn> 'live usb
<atralheaven> tomreyn: I was trying to tell the bios which efi file to use, and there was an option for restoring those settings to default or deleting those settings, I guess that's why this has happened.
<atralheaven> so to restore the efi files, I need to chroot, and then...?
<tomreyn> atralheaven: maybe update-grub, surely grub-install
<atralheaven> should I delete the existing files in efi partition?
<atralheaven> and then grub-install?
<tomreyn> atralheaven: those ubuntuz installed should get overwritten that way. here's a guide (i have not tested it): https://superuser.com/questions/376470/how-to-reinstall-grub2-efi
<tomreyn> i'm not sure you actually need to "apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64" but it should nto hurt
<atralheaven> I will try that, thank you :)
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<qfyrtruytu> 766464
<qfyrtruytu> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/disco/man8/fsck.f2fs.8.html How to properly check USB FLASH with f2fs file system via fsck.f2fs? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nZxVtf4Rmj/
<EriC^^>  qfyrtruytu sudo umount /dev/sdc1 && sudo fsck.f2fs -f /dev/sdc1
<qfyrtruytu> always unmount and always run the check through sudo?
<EriC^^> qfyrtruytu: fsck can't repair a mounted filesystem
<EriC^^> qfyrtruytu: always unmount before doing fsck
<qfyrtruytu> I forgot that  to check in Linux need unmount
<EriC^^> no big deal
<qfyrtruytu> Can gparted check f2fs? The gparted check is not active for f2fs
<jcotton> it would look for fsck.f2fs to do that
<qfyrtruytu> f2fs-tools installed, gparted installed. Check not active in gparted for f2fs.
<qfyrtruytu> for my usb flas
<qfyrtruytu> flash
<jcotton> is there an fsck.f2fs?
<qfyrtruytu> gparted 0.32 say: Unable to read the contents of this file system! In this regard, some operations may not be available. Possible cause: missing application package. The following software is required to support the f2fs file system: f2fs-tools.
<jcotton> as a command
<qfyrtruytu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6htXqGGdGj/
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i use the tmux-plugin-manager from the repos
<JonelethIrenicus> normally it has a folder in .tmux
<JonelethIrenicus> no notes for the packages
<JonelethIrenicus> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/admin/tmux-plugin-manager
<sappheiros> can i thank y'all for making ubuntu? >_>
<sappheiros> or is this questions-only?
<m_ad[m]> sappheiros:  support channel is support channel ;) and you thanked them now anyway.
<sappheiros> 'k thanks bye, hope y'all are in ##ubuntu-offtopic
<sappheiros> #ubuntu-offtopic
<qwertrtuty> https://ibb.co/vsnwCMP If mount no "!".
<qwertrtuty> if unmount have "!"
<compdoc> f2fs is an odd filesystem, at least to me
<qwertrtuty> interesting: The backup GPT table is corrupt, but the primary appears OK, so that will be used.
<ChunkzZ> Google isn't helping, how can I solve this? trying to run chromium through sakura: (chromium-browser:7): Gtk-WARNING **: 23:17:56.167: cannot open display: unix:0.0
<qwertrtuty> my USB FLAS GPT
<qwertrtuty> f2fs
<qwertrtuty>  say gparted: The backup GPT table is corrupt, but the primary appears OK, so that will be used.
<qwertrtuty> my hdd and ssd mbr
<Unknown7_> hello
<uzea> hi
<ward__> .
<ChunkzZ> Google isn't helping, how can I solve this? trying to run chromium through sakura: (chromium-browser:7): Gtk-WARNING **: 23:17:56.167: cannot open display: unix:0.0
<uzea> ChunkzZ, well the only thing I can figure out is, that the program can't find the graphical output
<pjs> where should /etc/resolv.conf be linking to? I've always had it go to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf but I started getting weird issues with crontasks being able to resolve things today and reading SO I see people saying it should point to /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf or /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<atralheaven> tomreyn: no success... what if I create an image from root partition, then reinstall the os so it can be booted, and then restore the previous root partition? will that work?
<Bashing-om> pjs: May be desktop/server related. My desktop: "ls -al /etc/resolv.conf >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 Apr  3  2018 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf".
<mertyildiran> Hi, in my workplace there is a desktop that I'm using as a developer. I don't trust some people in that workplace and so I have encrypted my home folder to secure my web browser session and some private data. But somebody told me that if I have a physical access to machine, I can edit some init files under the root directory and steal your data on runtime.
<mertyildiran> Is that possible? If so what's the point of encrypting home directory?
<pjs> Bashing-om: hrmm ok thanks. I'm running desktop too
<kadiro> hello
<qwertrtuty> I deleted in gparted from usb flash the file system,  i create new gpt table, format as f2fs - ok, no message: the backup GPT table is corrupt, but the primary appears OK, so that will be used. But in gparted when unmount usb flash have "!" and the check the file system not active. And gparted writes: Unable to read the contents of this file system! In this regard, some operations may not be available. Possible cause: missing appli
<kadiro> Need help to access or check if the builtin webcam is detected
<qwertrtuty> The following software is required to support the f2fs file system: f2fs-tools.
<kadiro> Im currentlz on hp elitebook, it is a pc for a friend thinking to use ubuntu as he never used linux
#ubuntu 2019-05-18
<qwertrtuty> if first gpt table ok, but second gpt corrupt maybe not need gpt and use MBR for f2fs?
<Bashing-om> qwertrtuty: "required to support the f2fs file system: f2fs-tools." What shows ' dpkg -l f2fs-tools ' .
<pjs> It's weird.. it's like dns is failing for imap.gmail.com.. but only via cron
<Bashing-om> pjs: Only a thought, but did you give cron the full path ?
<pjs> Bashing-om: Yes. It's been fine forever.. This just started today, and it's random too, a few times today it ran successfully.
<qwertrtuty> i see this not first time "first gpt table ok, but second gpt corrupt" when use usb flash + gpt + f2fs but i used f2fs small time, very smal time. I use exfat + mbr + exfat fuse.
<qwertrtuty> I use exfat + mbr + exfat fuse for usb flash
<Bashing-om> pjs: Yup wierd :( corrupted files ?
<qwertrtuty> PC
<pjs> Bashing-om: maybe.. but if I run the script manually it's fine
<pjs> Bashing-om: http://dpaste.com/0SMDVH3
<qwertrtuty> this info say about corrupt files? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6htXqGGdGj/ i think no. Or yes? I checked when second gpt corrupt.
<pjs> I seem to get that NXDOMAIN thing, though reading the interwebs, says it's not really an error, just a notice.
<wholesum> I'm looking the most suitable virtualization platform for the following use case
<wholesum> 1) Host is bare metal on Ubuntu (Xeon E-2100 processor, plenty of RAM and NVME disk space: I need to run less than a dozen VMs)
<wholesum> 2) Guest VMs also Ubuntu, Xenial and Bionic mix
<wholesum> 3) Guests need to have as native as possible access to hardware (to use security keys and HSMs such as YubiHSM2, and also for performance reasons)
<wholesum> 4) Guests do not need to be hard constrained on resources, as I will be the single admin on all guests.
<wholesum> 5) Desirable but not mandatory: free and not the steepest learning curve.
<wholesum> Suggestions?
<ryuo> wholesum: All Linux flavors?
<wholesum> nope, guests will be only ubuntu xenial or bionic
<wholesum> host is bionic
<ryuo> wholesum: which are all Linux flavors...
<qwertrtuty> fsck.f2fs can see from the check the damaged gpt table or not?
<qwertrtuty> second gpt or first
<ryuo> wholesum: VMs are probably undesirable then. They permanently reserve RAM for each guest.
<ryuo> wholesum: LXC or LXD containers share memory and can dynamically release it back to the host.
<wholesum> ryou: all flavors i thought it would mean centos, debian etc
<ryuo> wholesum: yes. that's the limitation of these containers. they can't run anything else.
<ryuo> wholesum: As for access to hardware, there's limited access via containers. I've used containers to directly use USB printers.
<wholesum> ryuo: you mean a bionic LXC/LXD host can only run Bionic guests?
<ryuo> wholesum: i'm not sure how much you can do with them but it's at least possible to use USB devices.
<ryuo> wholesum: No.
<ryuo> wholesum: only can run Linux distributions.
<ryuo> They use the host kernel.
<wholesum> ah ok. LXC/LXD is what i was leaning towards based on my research. is there a web UI to manage LXC/LXD containers or is it cli only?
<ryuo> wholesum: no idea. i've only used the shell.
<ryuo> wholesum: you'd probably need the shell to set them up to your liking though.
<ryuo> wholesum: are all the hardware devices USB?
<wholesum> ryuo: yes
<ryuo> ok... probably doable then.
<wholesum> ryuo: casting aside all other requirements I have, which virt platform provides the most native access to not so common hardware, like security keys and HSM devices?
<ryuo> you just need to expose the device node to the guest.
<tds> it'll probably require a bit of fiddling with cgroups as well as bind mounting through the device
<ryuo> wholesum: "most native"? raw access (passthrough) is VM only.
<ryuo> the host kernel's drivers are used in the LXD version.
<ryuo> the container just needs to be able to see the device node.
<wholesum> ryou: HW passthrough, yes. which virt platform is best for this?
<wholesum> tyuo: or i guess you already answered that
<ryuo> there's only one option, VMs for that, but the LXD aproach is probably usable.
<ryuo> i've used it just fine without issue.
<ryuo> the host kernel talks to the hardware and exposes the userspace interface to the container via an exposed device node.
<wholesum> tyou: which VM would you pick if it doesn't end up getting it to work with LXC/LXD?
<wholesum> ryou: not tyou
<ryuo> wholesum: since it's probably a headless server, libvirt might be the best choice.
<ryuo> but that's rather complicated.
<wholesum> ryou: VMs are more complicated than LXC/LXD? I've used virsh before wasn't complex... containers are simpler!?
<Bashing-om> pjs: I do not have the mail experience to say :( but does "info (No MTA installed, discarding output)" point a finger ?
<pjs> Bashing-om: well, I tried redirecting output to a log file in tmp and nothing.
<pjs> Actually I'm not sure the NXDOMAIN thing is related because looking at older logs from yesterday, the same thing is logged and it was working
<pjs> So it sure seems like something is being output from the script because I don't have that disacarding output entry either
<Bashing-om> pjs: Is your mail server on Google " as Google has re-issued keys .
<pjs> Bashing-om: ah, I found it.. thx for the help :)
<pjs> I forgot, I changed how the keys were fetched and cron doesn't have the PATH for where the script was
<pjs> so my script calls offlineimap which calls another program to get credentials.. the full path was needed in that 3rd script call
<Bashing-om> pjs: :) .. Glad you found it .
<pjs> Bashing-om: Thanks again for the help :)
<Bashing-om> pjs: Pleased to be of some small assistance.
<wholesum> ryou: thanks for the help. BTW there is at least one decent UI for managing containers: https://github.com/AdaptiveScale/lxdui
<jdr> I've never used setgid before. But if i create a group, throw myself in it, create a directory and give it the ole chown....the files below it are still being created as my group
<jdr> user:user
<jdr> Do I need to setgid on the folder?
<jdr> I want the files created in this directory to be under a different group.
<ziko> hi
<Lazik> Jdr: usually people create a user for the group. Then you can su <that user>, then all the cli ops are for that user and group
<jdr> Ahh. I wanted to create a group, assign some users to it, and set the "default" group for a directory.
<jdr> Any file created in that directory would be 'whateveruser' : newgroup
<Chaekyung> interesting question, jdr - I'm curious how you'd actually do that if it's possible. Files you create will have your user and group, that is what happens to any folder you can write to regardless of who happens to own it. if it's owned by whoever:secretgroup and it's set to 777 and you write files in there they will be created as you.
<Chaekyung> I'm sure there is a better solution than to cron.hourly a chown -R on a folder ;)
<jdr> Chaekyung: hahah yesssss
<jdr> -rw-rw-r--  1 charlie admin    0 May 17 20:11 aasd
<jdr> -rw-rw-r--  1 jdr     admin    0 May 17 20:11 adsf
<jdr> -rw-rw-r--  1 charlie admin    0 May 17 20:12 newfile
<jdr> got it figured :D
<Chaekyung> how?
<r15> how to change the grub splash screen or verbos boot of google chrome os?
<jdr> Created my group admin, added some users to it, then chown :admin /directory
<jdr> then chmod g+s /directory
<puppetmasterFPU> r15: this is a ubuntu channel. not chrome os.
<Chaekyung> >For directories chmod preserves set-user-ID and set-group-ID bits unless you explicitly specify otherwise.  You can set or clear the bits with symbolic modes like u+s and g-s.  To clear these bits for directories with a numeric mode  requires an additional leading zero, or leading = like 00755 , or =755
 * Chaekyung learned something just now
<jdr> ahhh
<SpacePenguin> have a look also at umask
<SpacePenguin> man umask
<jdr> no manual entry for umask
<jdr> But I'll Google it.
<CodeMouse92> jdr: 'info umask'
<CodeMouse92> And if 'man umask' fails, you are lacking SOMETHING. It's on my sys by default (Ubuntu 19.04)
<jdr> 18.04, and no info for umask either
<leftyfb> jdr: Ubuntu 18.04 has both a man page and info page for umask. If you don't have it, then you are either not running 18.04 or have done something to remove it
<leftyfb> jdr: apt-cache policy manpages-dev
<jdr> says its installed
<jdr> nah, its not installed.
<jdr> I got man umask now :D
<leftyfb> jdr: that should have been installed by default. Why was it removed?
<jdr> No idea.
<jdr> Have anything to do with me running lubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<leftyfb> unlikely
<jdr> i wouldn't think so either
<CodeMouse92> jdr: Anything about your install options? Minimal instead of standard, for example?
<CodeMouse92> Or, have you run a program that cleans your system?
<CodeMouse92> (Some remove "extra packages")
<jdr> Nah, it was a basic install. No program to clean.
<dman777> How do I keep my ethernet from bringing up on boot? I have iface enp37s0 inet static manual in /etc/network/interfaces but it still comes up automatically. This is in Xenial
<neops> Hello
<neops> help please :
<neops> E: Le paquet « docker-ce » n'a pas de version susceptible d'être installée
<genii> !fr | neops
<ubottu> neops: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<genii> qc = Quebecois
<DoctorMilwaukee> is there anyway to update emoji unicode on ubuntu.... some of my emojis are outdated... some are current.
<genii> !info fonts-noto-color-emoji
<ubottu> fonts-noto-color-emoji (source: fonts-noto-color-emoji): color emoji font from Google. In component main, is optional. Version 0~20180810-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 6935 kB, installed size 7580 kB
<DoctorMilwaukee> genji, oh ok i have that.... not updated
<DoctorMilwaukee> thanks
<DoctorMilwaukee> i mean the package isn't updated... in 19.04 is it different?
<DoctorMilwaukee> nvm
<Guest17679> evening gents..
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu support Guest17679
<sam_wong> I am running ubuntu 18.04. Can anyone tell me how to increase the font size on Putty?
<scythefwd1> most of those settings are in your home directory.. I'm not on my ubuntu host atm.. gimme a sec to check
<Franknog> sam_wong: is this a GUI? there should be a Window > Fonts option
<puppetmasterFPU> doesn't putty use xterm?
<puppetmasterFPU> is there a reason you use putty specifically? it's quicker and easier just to use ssh in your regular terminal console.
<ryuo> sam_wong: shift-right click on the putty windows. there should be a menu option for opening configuration of settings.
<ryuo> sam_wong: excuse me, ctrl-right click
<sam_wong> ryuo: ctrl-right click, yes, it works
<scythefwd1> yeah, what they said
<scythefwd1> lol
<DoctorMilwaukee> on emojipedia, when I copy an emoji, it is accessible. but when I use unicode, the same emoji is different.
<DoctorMilwaukee> https://emojipedia.org/gear/
<DoctorMilwaukee> for example ^
<jcotton> what do you mean by "use unicode"?
<DoctorMilwaukee> U+2699....
<DoctorMilwaukee> gives the gear emoji.... but I am also able to copy and paste the current gear emoji to my text editor
<jcotton> so copy/paste the emoji works but entering it another way doesn't?
<jcotton> are you sure it's not just pasting an image somehow (if it's a rich text editor)
<puppetmasterFPU> what editor is being used?
<DoctorMilwaukee> puppetmasterFPU: terminal
<puppetmasterFPU> terminal is not an editor.
<DoctorMilwaukee> true...
<jcotton> copy con file.txt
<jcotton> :P
<DoctorMilwaukee> i am actually using tomboy notes but it works in editor
<Jimmi> Hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome Jimmi
<puppetmasterFPU> tomboy is a note tool. not an editor. just do it properly and use an editor with unicode support.
<puppetmasterFPU> ie. vim or emacs.
<Jimmi> This is my first time ever using irc, it kinda reminds me of the old chat rooms in the 90s
<puppetmasterFPU> Jimmi: still beats social media.
<jcotton> well considering the protocol hails from the 80s
<jcotton> if not earlier
<lotuspsychje> Jimmi: this is the support channel, you can ask ubuntu related questions here
<Jimmi> You got that right
<Jimmi> Facebook is nothing more than a spy network
<lotuspsychje> !chat | Jimmi
<ubottu> Jimmi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jimmi> Is this a chat room?
<lotuspsychje> no
<jcotton> it's a support room
<Jimmi> oops sorry
<lotuspsychje> Jimmi: use #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu-discuss
<wtf_-> Anyone that knows how it's possible for a 1.5TB drive to shrink it self down to below 500 GB ? I don't know how it happend it just did. And what ever i try to do to restore it, it does not work.
<jcotton> as in the total size of the disk is reported as 500 gigs?
<wtf_-> Disk /dev/sde: 465.8 GiB, 500130372608 bytes, 976817134 sectors <- yepp
<puppetmasterFPU> wtf_-: what does "sudo parted -l" produce?
<wtf_-> puppetmasterFPU https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yv4btm7hsr/
<puppetmasterFPU> wtf_-: i feel stupid asking you this, but are you sure you're looking at the right drive?
<wtf_-> yes
<puppetmasterFPU> if so, it doesn't really make any sense. even if you had 500gb partition, parted would still display entire disk capacity. but it's not.
<wtf_-> Well,. i don't have any drives below 1.5 TB other then the system disk that's 72.
<wtf_-> So please do explain this :)
<wtf_-> I did however, get a version mismatch on that disk the other day, and when i removed the partition this happend.
<puppetmasterFPU> wtf_-: yeah, i wish i had an answer for you. but i'm afraid it's beyond my explanation.
<puppetmasterFPU> i am not doubting you, but i can't see it actually reporting only 500gb if it was actually 1.5tb.
<wtf_-> puppetmasterFPU Here are all the disks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P59s2Q6tGb/
<Franknog> wtf_-: which one, /dev/sde?
<qwebirc70157> hello, is anyone available for a quick help for a boot issue?
<qwebirc70157> that would be very appreciated
<qwebirc70157> :)
<Franknog> qwebirc70157: what's the problem?
<wtf_-> yes Franknog
<qwebirc70157> so i'm running pop_os (i know it's not ubuntu, but the issue is not related to the distro and google is of no help...) system doesn't boot at all
<qwebirc70157> it's stuck on asus screen
<qwebirc70157> i'm trying to make sens of systemd boot options
<puppetmasterFPU> qwebirc70157: this is a ubuntu support channel.
<qwebirc70157> i know...
<qwebirc70157> but it's a more general systemd boot issue
<qwebirc70157> not really distro relative..
<puppetmasterFPU> qwebirc70157: is your problem ubuntu related?
<qwebirc70157> well, pop is based on ubuntu. And my issue is with systemD boot loading so i guess we could say so??
<coz_> qwebirc70157, there is a #popos channel bur only one person there
<Franknog> wtf_-: have you tried resize2fs?
<qwebirc70157> which is why i'm here...
<qwebirc70157> i was in pop channel first. But to no avail.
<puppetmasterFPU> qwebirc70157: please stick to ubuntu related problems.
<qwebirc70157> could you direct me to a more boot / systemD issue related channel then please? If i can't get help here.
<qwebirc70157> it really have nothing to do with pop...
<coz_> qwebirc70157, try #systemd  channel
<Franknog> qwebirc70157: can you get to grub?
<qwebirc70157> yeah but kernel won't load
<Franknog> qwebirc70157: alternate boot
<qwebirc70157> i guess my uuid are mixed or something. But my knowledge is not that deep
<coz_> uefi?
<qwebirc70157> yes
<coz_> qwebirc70157, not sure if popos boots uefi,
<qwebirc70157> it does. Always did before.
<wtf_-> Franknog got this now resize2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sde
<coz_> ah ok
<puppetmasterFPU> qwebirc70157: please seek help in an approproate channel. this is not a ubuntu related problem.
<qwebirc70157> alright
<coz_> qwebirc70157,  try the #linux channel
<qwebirc70157> thanks
<coz_> although linux is linux "?
<Franknog> wtf_-: try xfs_growfs
<Franknog> wtf_-: back up your data first
<wtf_-> i don't need the data. :)
<wtf_-> can be dl'd once more.
<qwebirc70157> i can't join #linux, i need to be invited...
<mouses> qwebirc70157: because you probably want ##linux
<qwebirc70157> thanks
<mouses> welcome
<Fixion_> is there a WSL channel?
<puppetmasterFPU> Fixion_: what is wsl?
<Fixion_> Windows Subsystem for Linux
<Franknog> Fixion_: shouldn't it be Linux Subsystem on Windows?
<Fixion_> (ie originally bash on ubuntu on windows - bad name)
<puppetmasterFPU> oh, that would be some ms channel. nothing to do with ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> !wsl | Fixion_
<ubottu> Fixion_: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<Fixion_> actually it is something to do with ubuntu because ubuntu is running inside it kinda like a kernel emulator I guess... but it replaces the deprectated SFU/SUA (Subsystem for Unix-Like Applications)
<Fixion_> ahh there is a channel for it :) thx
<puppetmasterFPU> the title is pretty explanatory of the function, really.
<Bashing-om> Fixion_: :)
<Franknog> puppetmasterFPU: the name sounds like Windows is running as a subsystem on Linux
<puppetmasterFPU> Franknog: perhaps you're reading it wrong.
<Fixion_> yeahc come to think of it saying for linux makes it sound more like what wine is
<Franknog> puppetmasterFPU: was that the ghost of Jobs?
<Franknog> Fixion_: what's the difference between WSL and Cygwin?
<Fixion_> one is by microsoft themselves
<Fixion_> the other isn't
<puppetmasterFPU> please stick to ubuntu related problems.
<Fixion_> and CyGwin I think is a RPM-based distro or at least used to be
<Franknog> puppetmasterFPU: good idea :)
<teb007est> Hello My Name is Travis & am very confused with Ubuntu 19.04 they say users can't upgrade if they have a i386 but I donwnloaded the i386 net installer just installed it ran gnome-shell Ubuntu desktop gnome & it's installing all the i386 files am so confused
<teb007est> Why is it letting me installed it 😵
<johnjay> what is the /cow filesystem?
<johnjay> i tried doing grub-install /dev/sda from a ubuntu live cd and it said it couldn't unmount it
<guiverc> johnjay, COW is copy-on-write; a fs intended for 'live' use, a changed file is a 'copy' stored in ram
<guiverc> johnjay, this may be useful (grub-install from live); see 'from LiveCD terminal' https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing  (did you do all mount steps there?)
<m_ad[m]> teb007est: installing from a net installer is something else than upgrading from within a running system.....
<johnjay> guiverc: oh ok thanks
<johnjay> i didn't think grub-install needed it to be mounted
<RandomLinuxPerso> hey
<RandomLinuxPerso> anybody?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | RandomLinuxPerso
<ubottu> RandomLinuxPerso: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RandomLinuxPerso> So, my laptop's hard disk is failing. I booted Ubuntu off a live usb, and mounted the external drive.. the only problem.. I don't know the names of the partitions on the internal drive so that I can tell ddrescue to save them
<RandomLinuxPerso> and I don't know how to point ddrescue to the external drive anyhow
<mouses> RandomLinuxPerso: never used that tool, but perhaps - https://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html
<mouses> might have the clues you need?
<RandomLinuxPerso> https://pastebin.com/CXHjcXCd
<lotuspsychje> RandomLinuxPerso: data recovery is what you want?
<RandomLinuxPerso> yuup
<RandomLinuxPerso> https://pastebin.com/CXHjcXCd
<lotuspsychje> RandomLinuxPerso: i always recover data with photorec
<RandomLinuxPerso> nah I want to image it with ddrescue
<RandomLinuxPerso> to recover a full partition
<RandomLinuxPerso> only I can't identify which partition is which
<Buzzard> grub has some commands that should tell you some details about what partitions are there
<RandomLinuxPerso> such as?
<Buzzard> geometry should help
<RandomLinuxPerso> ??
<RandomLinuxPerso> yeah if you cant tell im a newb
<Buzzard> that grub command, i have used it before
<Buzzard> geometry
<Buzzard> plus i think i misspelled that command name
<Buzzard> there is also a grub command that lists the commands
<EriC^^> RandomLinuxPerso: how big is the partition
<RandomLinuxPerso> EriC^^ I have 3, c,d,e about 1TB total
<RandomLinuxPerso> my external drive is about that, around 18GB bigger
<Buzzard> drive letters in linux?
<RandomLinuxPerso> its a windows drive i wanna recover
<EriC^^> RandomLinuxPerso: it looks like this is the external drive /media/ubuntu/Segate Expansion
<Buzzard> you wont see drive letters in linux
<EriC^^> RandomLinuxPerso: try browsing to that location and see if that's where you want to save the stuff
<RandomLinuxPerso> EriC^^ I mounted it..
<RandomLinuxPerso> I wanted to select the partitions with ddrescue to back them up onto the external drive.. only no idea which partition is which whatsoever
<RandomLinuxPerso> https://pastebin.com/CXHjcXCd
<EriC^^> RandomLinuxPerso: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999'
<RandomLinuxPerso> sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999
<RandomLinuxPerso> Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.https://termbin.com/faqc
<Buzzard> i tool i like to use to look at partitions is gparted live usb
<RandomLinuxPerso> ??
<RandomLinuxPerso> termbin doesnt work
<EriC^^> RandomLinuxPerso: i'd say start with sdb3
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt
<EriC^^> then browse to /mnt and see if that's a partition you'd like to recover
<RandomLinuxPerso> how do i browse to it exactly
<EriC^^> RandomLinuxPerso: use a file manager
<EriC^^> or type in a terminal 'xdg-open /mnt' that's a general way since i dont know your file manager name
<RandomLinuxPerso> done
<RandomLinuxPerso> mounted external drive with file manager
<RandomLinuxPerso> now what
<EriC^^> is /mnt a partition you want?
<RandomLinuxPerso> which one?
<EriC^^> did you type 'xdg-open /mnt'
<RandomLinuxPerso> yup
<RandomLinuxPerso> Yeah my files
<EriC^^> ok so you want that partition?
<RandomLinuxPerso> Yup that is my windows C: drive, I do in fact want it
<RandomLinuxPerso> and I also want the other two (D: and E:)
<EriC^^> ok, great, type your ddrescue command, and for if put if=/dev/sdb3 and for "of=/media/ubuntu/Seagate\ Expansion"
<EriC^^> \ escapes the space in case you're wondering
<RandomLinuxPerso> something like
<RandomLinuxPerso> sudo ddrescue -P -S /dev/sdb3 sdb3.bin sdb3.map
<RandomLinuxPerso> ?
<EriC^^> that looks ok
<EriC^^> wait no
<RandomLinuxPerso> okay
<EriC^^> RandomLinuxPerso: do it as such, sudo ddrescue .... /dev/sdb3 /media/ubuntu/Seagate\ Expansion/sdb3.bin /media/ubuntu/Seagate\ Expansion/sdb3.map
<RandomLinuxPerso> alright
<RandomLinuxPerso> ddrescue too many files error
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> stop
<RandomLinuxPerso> okay
<EriC^^> i just noticed seagate is misspelt actually
<EriC^^> use /media/ubuntu/Segate\ Expansion
<RandomLinuxPerso> sudo ddrescue .... /dev/sdb3 /media/ubuntu/Segate\ Expansion /sdb3.bin /media/ubuntu/Segate\ Expansion/sdb3.map
<RandomLinuxPerso> doesnt work either
<RandomLinuxPerso> too many files error
<RandomLinuxPerso> EriC^^
<RandomLinuxPerso> doing it thru a gui now
<RandomLinuxPerso> sdb3 is indeed the c: drive but the rest i dunno
<monkeystance> RandomLinuxPerso, I think you accidentally put a space in that
<monkeystance> between Segate\ Expansion and /sdb3.bin
<monkeystance> idk tho
<RandomLinuxPerso> monkeystance it works now through the ddrescue-gui..
<monkeystance> oh ok
<RandomLinuxPerso> okay
<RandomLinuxPerso> I dunno my other 2 partitions tho
<RandomLinuxPerso> which is weird
<RandomLinuxPerso> ohh
<RandomLinuxPerso> one of them is for sure sdb5
<RandomLinuxPerso> and sdb6
<RandomLinuxPerso> seems stuck on 15%?!
<RandomLinuxPerso> nah it works now
<mia> How can I properly rewmove a package
<mia> I'm using jack audio router (jackd2) and when I want to "sudo apt-get remove jackd2" it wants to uninstall pretty much every audio tool on device
<mia> that, I don't want
<mia> How should I properly remove packages?
<tomreyn> what you tried is correct if the goal is to remove package "jackd2"
<tomreyn> if it wants to remove other packages which *depend* on it, then that's a result of the dependency, and just logical, and there's nothing you can do about it.
<tomreyn> if it just means that other packages are no longer required and may be automatically removed, you can prevent this by marking them as manually installed (apt-mark manual)
<mia> tomreyn, but for instance, I have bitwigstudio installed
<mia> I installed it way before than jackd2
<mia> then installed jackd2
<mia> now when I want to remove jackd2, it wants to remove bitwig as well
<mia> bitwig does not depend on jackd2
<mia> for instance jackd2 also wants to remove wine as well
<mia> and many other system packages
<mia> it seems like everything depends on it, but it does not
<thsnr> mia: copy the output of your command to a pastebin and link it here, let's see if that clears things up
<thsnr> you can also pastebin the output of "apt-get --simulate autoremove" for good measure
<mia> thsr doing it now
<runesilk> can you build a gatsby site in Ubuntu?
<runesilk> I am building the development environment but cannot seem to find the folder
<mia> thsnr, tomreyn here is the pastebin output for my apt-get remove https://pastebin.com/gzk2xn8v
<mia> so, jackd2 is installed AFTER everything you see there
<mia> I made this mistake to say YES to this before once, and it even uninstalled cuda
<mia> so now I don't understand why removing this wants to remove all these packages
<mia> makes no sense at all
<thsnr> paste "apt-get --simulate autoremove" as well
<Seveas> mia: is pulseaudio still installed? Most audio packages depend on having an audio daemon installed and are happy with either pulse or jack. But if you've uninstalled pulseaudio, and are now uninstalling jack, this could cause what you're seeing
<tomreyn> outputs of     sudo apt update    and    sudo apt -f install    and    apt-cache policy    may also help.
<mia> Seveas, pulseaudio is installed, yes
<mia> but it's not active as I'm using jack
<mia> I mean it's only active as a bridge not directly
<mia> everything goes through jack
<mia> But having jack as the main audio driver is a system setting
<mia> I don't understan why that's causing a package dependency to, EVERYTHING
<ppf> so, i'm still trying to fix my mic in chrome. anyone have any experience with that?
<ppf> chrome doesn't detect any mic. it looks like it's not even talking to pulse
<ppf> but i have no idea to get any proper debug info out of this?
<conjo> greetings all-can anyone tell me the best way to install openvpn please,am running 18.04.2, was planning on using "sudo apt-get install openvpn"
<mia> ppf, I was dealing with a lot of audio issues recently, maybe there is a routing problem in your system?
<ppf> mia: entirely possible, how would i verify that?
<mia> anyway I'm not an expert but just install pulse audio volume control and see if your mic is the primary input device used by chrome
<Seveas> mia: yeah, that's puzzling. The list of packages isn't too large though, you could remove jackd, reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package and then reinstall any missing packages from that list that are not jack related
<mia> Seveas, in the first uninstallation it uninstalled gnome as well :(
<Seveas> eww.
<mia> so I had to reinstall the whole ubuntu from scratch as I don2t know what else was removed
<ppf> mia: chrome doesn't use any mic
<ppf> that's my point
<mia> now I'm setting up this audio production system (well, trying to set it up)
<mia> Oh, ppf, on a micropğhone test website maybe you can click this settings thingy near address bar and see if there are any options listed?
<Seveas> mia: for future reference, that's all logged in /var/log and the installing the ubuntu-desktop package should help as well
<ppf> mia: chrome doesn't see a microphone
<mia> pulse audio volume control is tricky it does not display things until they are being used or an input is being requested
<mia> does your system see a microphone
<ppf> mia: chrome://settings/content/microphone
<mia> Seveas, Oh I see
<mia> I'm new to all this though, I'd still be lost I believe
<ppf> mia: that page shows you a drop down with mics, right? it doesn't for me
<mia> no it does not show mics
<mia> for me it's just a toggle, and allowed/blocked websites
<ppf> do you have a mic?
<mia> yes
<ppf> does it work in chrome?
<mia> yes, check this https://www.onlinemictest.com/
<mia> it should ask you to "use your microphone"
<mia> then you canallow it and check pulse audio volume control
<ppf> i'm trying to tell you it's not a permission issue :p
<mia> (to see if correct input device is routed to chrome )
<mia> I understand, but, I don't have any hardware listed under the settings page you mention
<ppf> care to screenshot the page for me?
<mia> Sure, hold on
<mia> https://pasteboard.co/IffrN1d.png ppf
<ppf> mia: click on 'default' ;)
<mia> it's just default
<mia> nothing else
<ppf> that's the device selector. the whole thing doesn't show up for me
<mia> Hm I see
<mia> for me default doesn't list anything else
<mia>  just default
<ppf> that's fair enough, means you have only one :)
<mia> Actually this is a studio setup so I have like 10 inputs on this device
<mia> so I'm also not sure how I'd change that "default" now
<mia> :P
<mia> ---- but, does your mic work for anything else on your system ?
<ppf> yup
<mia> I'm sorry I wish I could help ppf
<mia> I'm dealing with multiple audio related issues in the recent days as well
<mia> so I understand your pain, sort of
<mia> but all I had, I already suggested
<ppf> so .. looks like i fixed it
<alkisg> Hi, can anyone imagine why the netconsole module works properly early in the boot process, yet it stops broadcasting when systemd services start, around "systemd-journald[319]: Received request to flush runtime journal from PID " ?
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Netconsole
<alkisg> This only happens in ubuntu, while e.g. it works in debian; could it be related to apparmor?
<cer> pray to Jesus !                                   ATTENTION !  __ psychiatry ------------------------> is NOT a science, NEVER was a science, it is NOT a science at all and offers NOOOOOOOOOOOO cures at all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _________________ I live in israel and...this criminal state USED psychiatry to incarcerate me(2 times )+injected me with their very dangerous chemicals weapons !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _________now...the criminal state of Israel fo
<cer> llow me by their secret thechnologies+want "fuck" me in psychiatry ! _______________ Jesus will judge them all !  ______________ pray to Jesus !
<Spookan> cer: No thanks.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<detly> so last night I was asking about wired-LAN-suitable encrypted-on-wire protocol for accessing a disk on one machine from another. someone (I can't remember who) suggested sshfs. I have it working, but I'm having an issue where the files created on the remote machine are not group-writable and I can't figure out how to fix it.
<detly> the remote machine has ACLs set up to fix this, but sshfs seems to ignore them. I tried a umask of 113 in the options for sshfs, but it doesn't have any effect (possible bug in fuse I think I read somewhere)
<idotzror> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<idotzror> can you help me with somethimg eric?
<ChunkzZ> how do I set the minimum/maximum cpu speed on ubuntu 18? with cpufrequtils?
<EriC^^> idotzror: depends, what is the problem?
<ChunkzZ> Google isn't helping! :/ -.-
<idotzror> i need an video editing sofware
<moner_> you can use Da vinci resolve
<idotzror> Da vinci resolve?
<moner_> Is anyone here who would be interested to work on new distro focused on VFX/CG animation in a professional way?
<moner_> <idotzror> yes, it is good for video editing and color grading.
<idotzror> <moner_> thanks
<moner_> <idotzror> or use google to search for any free video editing software.
<idotzror> thanks for the advise
<moner_> Is anyone here who would be interested in to work on new linux distro (based on ubuntu) focused on VFX/CG animation in a professional way?
<idotzror> give me ill try it on a vm
<lotuspsychje> offtopic moner_
<moner_> <lotuspsychje> :)
<BluesKaj> also unsupported
<idotzror> <moner_> i want to try your distro on a vm does it supports it?
<lotuspsychje> idotzror: not here please
<idotzror> k
<ChunkzZ> how do I set the minimum/maximum cpu speed on ubuntu 18? with cpufrequtils?
<ChunkzZ> I've already set the governor to "performance" but want to make sure the cpu speed is right.
<moner_> <BluesKaj> unsupported?
<ChunkzZ> lol
<BluesKaj> moner_, not in the repos
<ChunkzZ> so back to my question....
<mia> how can I monitor usb plugin event in ubuntu
<mia> the most basic way to see if the plugged in device is seen
<idotzror> ChunkzZ, did you tried to search on google?
<lotuspsychje> mia: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin usb
<ChunkzZ> idotzror, obviously......................
<idotzror> oh
<lotuspsychje> idotzror: please dont suggest google as help
<idotzror> lol
<EriC^^> mia: a very basic way would be "udevadm monitor"
<mia> hm should it show anything
<mia> I don't see any activity there when I plug/unplug usb devices
<BluesKaj> mia, or check the file manager panel
<BluesKaj> !pm | moner_
<ubottu> moner_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<idotzror> ChunkzZ, i found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1141605/gui-or-simple-bash-script-to-throttle-the-cpu/1142671#1142671
<moner_> <BluesKaj> could you explain it a bit more what you mean?
<mia> EriC^^, what do you mean by file manager panel
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<BluesKaj> moner_,^
<mia> WEll I just uninstalled and reinstalled pulseaudio, and it seems that now my audio card (usb) is not recognized on one usb port on my machine but it gets recognized in the other one
<mia> but the usb ports are working just fine
<mia> it was being recognized in all of them before
<mia> So what's the possible reason of this?
<moner_> <BluesKaj> I have installed blender, houdini, nuke, da vinci resolve and DJV player. all works fine. so what is not supported?
<BluesKaj> moner_, if it's not listed in the package manager then it's unsupported
<dartmanx> is there a way short of reinstall to completely blow away everything to do with xwindows and video drivers, and reinstall? I've got the "blank screen on nvidia driver install" error and none of the troubleshooting steps I've found are working.
<idotzror> why when you want to download de vincu resolve its ask soo much details?
<idotzror> lol
<moner_> <idotzror> yes
<idotzror> moner_: what do you mean by yes lol?
<moner_> <idotzror> yes, that it's asking for some details, but that's normal.
<moner_> <idotzror> or you can try to edit video in blender.
<moner_> or any other free software.
<idotzror> no but it seems odd why so much details for just downloading an editing sofware?
<trurl> hi. i 'debootstrapped' a very minimal 18.04 and now i'm missing the "n packages can be updated" and "system restart required" messages in the motd. can someone tell me which package i need to add? thanks.
<tomreyn> idotzror: that's not a matter to be discussed on this channel, which is only about ubuntu support.
<tomreyn> the former may be update-manager-core - not sure.
<turtletroop> join #linux
<thsnr> trurl: update-notifier-common seems to be the one, it installs /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available and /etc/update-motd.d/98-reboot-required, and depends on update-manager-core
<tomreyn> ah yes that's the right one thsnr
<mehjari> hello, is there a way to install the pacakge that is not found by apt install but web search does? in my case it is clang 8.0 package: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=clang-8
<TJ-> !info clang-8 | mehjari
<ubottu> mehjari: Package clang-8 does not exist in bionic
<mehjari> after running "apt update", i did "apt install clang-8" which gave me this error "E: Unable to locate package clang-8"
<TJ-> hmmm, that is wrong, since I see from "apt list clang*" => "clang-8/bionic-proposed 1:8-3~ubuntu18.04.1 amd64"
<TJ-> mehjari: looks like it's only in bionic-proposed currently
<TJ-> mehjari: are you using 18.04 Bionic ?
<leftyfb> mehjari: If you're running Ubuntu 18.04, then run: sudo add-apt-repository proposed ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt install clang-8
<mehjari> TJ-, thanks. does it mean we can install it by enabling bionic-proposed repository?
<mehjari> yes "Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS" :)
<tomreyn> mehjari: the search on packages.ubuntu.com, unless you choose to limit it to your ubuntu version / codename (e.g. "bionic" / "18.04 LTS") will report findings from all ubuntu versions (which may not be compatible to yours). apt, on your system, only reports packages whch match your ubuntu release.
<tomreyn> ...or rather apt will only report packages which are available in apt sources configured oin your system.
<mehjari> tomreyn, can we force install a package for testing stuff?
<tomreyn> mehjari: i won't support this.
<tomreyn> it'll cause more problems than you're hoping to solve
<tomreyn> mehjari: using the package from -proposed is an option in a test environment.
<mehjari> it is a test environment. is there a command line switch to enable -proposed repo?
<mehjari> in alpine, we have -X switch in apk
<mehjari> is there a thing like that in apt? (ubuntu n00b here)
<TJ-> mehjari: Yes, enabling bionic-proposed will do it. I expect that the package will migrate to bionic-updates once its been confirmed not to introduce problems
<jeremy31> mehjari: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<TJ-> mehjari: If I recall correctly, "sudo apt-add-repository bionic-proposed"
<mehjari> that did the trick. clang-8 is installing. thanks guys! :)
<leftyfb> mehjari: I showed you exactly how to do it above
<ChunkzZ> CPU max MHz:         1296.0000
<ChunkzZ> CPU min MHz:         408.0000 how can I change this minimum value?
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: ask in ##hardware
<mehjari> leftyfb: sorry i missed your message "sudo add-apt-repository proposed ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt install clang-8". thanks. will keep it handy :)
<ChunkzZ> tomreyn, why? this is ubuntu related. lol
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: not really, no. that's a firmware / hardware question. you don't change the properties of a CPU in the OS.
<ChunkzZ> lolwhat?
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OverclockingCpu   # first result on google for "ubuntu overclocking"
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, ? I'm not overclocking....................................
<mia> I realized some usb3 ports on my machine aren't recognizing any devices
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: what is it you're trying to accompplish?
<mia> but they were, like, yesterday
<leftyfb> accomplish*
<mia> What's the possible reason for this?
<leftyfb> mia: boot a live cd/usb and see if you have the same issue
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, trying to set the minimum my cpu speed can run at so it's the same as max. NOT overclocking.......
<tomreyn> !enter | mia
<ubottu> mia: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<mia> tomreyn, okay, sorry --- leftyfb they're working there
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: Don't you think you could accomplish the same goal by following the instructions for overclocking and just adjusting your values for min?
<leftyfb> mia: you already tested using a live cd/usb and the ports work fine? I find that hard to believe. How many ports do you have exactly?
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, that doesn't help at all. sigh.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: what you're trying to do is also a very bad idea. You're going against the design of the hardware constantly running the CPU(s) at full throttle.
<tbrown> Does ubuntu when I send report do they fix the issue on there next release or will they ever get my report???
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: see /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy1/scaling_min_freq
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: there should be a  policy*/ node for each CPU core
<thsnr> ChunkzZ: you want to run your cpu permanently at max speed? you can use the performance governor for that instead of messing with the min
<Codex2> ChunkzZ: Don't forget to check cpu temps, though
<trurl> thsnr: thanks, that worked
<user> Hey, somehow, even with ntp turned on, my time on xubuntu is off by 2 hrs (which is probably utc local time difference)
<user> anybody any idea?
<ryuo> user: check your timezone. it's also possible NTP is wrong.
<user> ryuo, well its on the right tz (berlin)
<ryuo> user: well, that's all i can think of.
<user> ryuo, if I remember correctly, it was only wrong after installing ntp package (because of the automatically syncing with internet servers)
<user> thanks :)
<thsnr> user: ntp will not correct your time if it is too far off (i think 2 hours exceeds that threshold, but i am not sure). does systemctl status ntp say that the service is active (running)?
<user> thsnr, yup, its active since an hour
<tomreyn> what does timedatectl report?
<user> tomreyn, correct tz, local time and correct universal time
<user> hm interesting, it says, system is synced, but ntp is not running
<TJ-> Here's a conumdrum - grub-probe complaining about a wrong device.map entry but then choosing the same for itself!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sbQVBmY5TV/
<user> but ntp *is* running
<tomreyn> user: maybe systemd-timesync and ntp(d) aren't ready to coexist on your system, yet, but i don't know whether or how you'd need to configure this.
<tomreyn> commonly, if systemd-timesyncd is not considered sufficient, recently chrony seems to be the preferred replacement.
<tomreyn> (rather than ntp(d))
<user> tomreyn, well i tried to activate the automatic syncing (but xubuntu told me there is no ntp, which i already thought weird)
<user> so I uninstalled ntp now
<user> but probably have to relogg
<user> because it doesn't change the time (with everything on the right local and utc
<user> kay, really weird, the time on my lightdm is right, but the instant i log in, its wrong
<TJ-> user: your user's timezone/locale is set differently then
<user> well, my tz is Berlin, my locale is en_US
<user> which was never a problem
<akshay> hii
<TJ-> user: what does "timedatectl" report?
<akshay> he he
<user> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/h7jzcCv4
<user> I'm sorry, something came up, thanks for the help for now :) will respond if something comes up, afterwards
<TJ-> user: in the GUI I suspect you've got the clock applet set to show time in UTC
<tomreyn> or "echo $TZ" / "env | grep ^TZ=" will report "UTC" (or something other than "Europe/Berlin")
<TJ-> tomreyn: I tried that earlier, no TZ in the env
<BenMcLean> I am having problems connecting to my Windows 10 file shares from Ubuntu, or even pinging computers on my LAN
<BenMcLean> Like for instance, I have a Raspberry PI running RetroPie on the network with samba sharing turned on, and I can connect to those shares in nautilus, but I can't ping it
<BenMcLean> i can ping google.com but when I ping computers on my LAN, I get "ping: NESPI: Temporary failure in name resolution"
<BenMcLean> I know it's not my network because I can connect between Windows computers just fine on here
<u0_a148> hai
<BenMcLean> oh apparently LAN hosts need their hostname appended with ".local" to work now??
<_KaszpiR_> fix your dns/dhcp server, then
<BenMcLean> _KasipiR_ would that be my router? this is my apartment. i have google fiber
<TJ-> BenMcLean: the .local is used by the multicast DNS service, avahi-daemon, so each host can advertise itself without needing an entry in a the LAN's DNS server
<TJ-> BenMcLean: you can discover all mDNS hosts/services with "avahi-browse -art"
<s1r0ne_> hi
<BenMcLean> TJ- I see my Windows 10 computer's hostname in Nautilus but when I try to connect, I get message "Failed to retrieve share list from server. Network dropped connection on reset."
<jdr> Does nautilus use smbv1?
<BenMcLean> I've googled that and tried various things which were suggested
<BenMcLean> jdr, i dont know
<BenMcLean> jdr, if it did, would that be ... bad ?
<TJ-> BenMcLean: I never use CIFs/SMB, it's a mess!
<jdr> BenMcLean: SMBv1 is turned off in Windows 10 I believe.
<BenMcLean> jdr oh, can i turn it back on?
<ioria> you can fix it with ' client max protocol = NT1', if that's the problem
<BenMcLean> i found out that i have to enable a windows feature to restore smbv1 support
<BenMcLean> i guess that's not secure anymore tho, which is concerning.
<BenMcLean> gotta restart this windows box to make it work, brb
<user> TJ-, I wouldn't even know how to change that (xfce4)
<user> tomreyn, sadly, no TZ data at all
<TJ-> user: right-click the clock on the taskbar, choose "Properties", set Timezone !
<user> TJ-, I already did that.
<user> and it's still off
<TJ-> user: what have you entered in that Timezone text box?
<BenMcLean> Enabling the smbv1 optional Windows 10 feature made ubuntu able to connect to the shares just fine
<user> TJ-, Europe/Berlin
<TJ-> user: as soon as I enter that, the time the clock is displaying changes
<user> TJ-, interesting, just to make sure, I changed it to some us tz, changed it back, and now the time is correct. Thanks!
<TJ-> user: that is weird, but glad it fixed it!
<user> thanks, now I only have to fix gnome-boxes :)
<tuxi> hi is there any software for ubuntu to get notice for bios updates?
<lotuspsychje> tuxi: some brands/models will give you firmware updates in the software center
<user> tuxi, well it depends on what hardware you have. Some OEM do offer bios updates through linux
<lotuspsychje> tuxi: see also fwupdate
<tuxi> ok i was on asus hp but there have only for windows
<tuxi> i found in synaptic package manager - thank you lotuspsychje
<qwebirc21275> hi
<qwebirc21275> how can i instal pkg-config in ubuntu from terminal?
<ndayalan> qwebirc21275: sudo apt install pkg-config
<lol768> What does "This computer currently has no detected operating systems" in the installer actually mean?
<tomreyn> lol768: i don't remember seeing this, can you post a screen shot?
<TJ-> lol768: it means the installer cannot identify any existing OSes on the fixed storage devices
<lol768> Which device though? :P
<lol768> It's not wrong, I do have 1 blank /dev/nvme0n1
<lol768> (I also have two other drives which totally have stuff on them)
<lol768> So how do I know which one it's going to erase and install on
<TJ-> lol768: generally it'll examine all devices I *think* - but the way you describe it sounds like it decided the NVMe is the candidate!
<lol768> But what if it didn't!
<TJ-> lol768: then you're foo-barred :P
<lol768> Hahahaha. I assume I'm supposed to use the manual partitions manager if I want control
<TJ-> lol768: best not to let it do automatic partitioning
<qwebirc21275> I got this error and VM crashed: "The I/O cache encountered an error while updating data in medium "ahci-0-0" (rc=VERR_INVALID_PARAMETER). Make sure there is enough free space on the disk and that the disk is working properly. Operation can be resumed afterwards."
<TJ-> lol768: althought I'd hope the installer would give you a summary of where it was about to put the OS before starting
<qwebirc21275> what happened why VM crashed and I got that error?
<lol768> You'd think wouldn't you
<lol768> I don't know if it will
<lol768> Gah
<TJ-> lol768: test it in a VM ?
<lol768> I can YouTube search for a video first :p
<lol768> You can tell I don't do this often
<TJ-> lol768: I've not used the installer (ubiquity) in *years* because it is a band-aid plastering over a festering debian-installer
<OerHeks> qwebirc, the error is clear, enough free space? or is it read-only?
<lol768> Yeah I had a better time installing Debian on a server
<qwebirc21275> Oerheks you mean no enough space? but I created virtual hard disk with over 20GB how it is possible? I just installed, rust, go etc
<lol768> Right, I have an even better idea
<OerHeks> qwebirc, df -h # would tell
<lol768> It involves unplugging SATA cables
<OerHeks> 20 gb is not that much
<lol768> Try and erase the wrong disks now, ubiquity!
<TJ-> lol768: great plan, or do a manual install using debootstrap and chroot :D
<lol768> But LUKS is hard
<lol768> :P
<qwebirc21275> Oerheks many files appeared, which one is the one to look at?
<OerHeks> all the lines above snap
<qwebirc21275> Oerheks, in used % from the top down until snap: 0, 1, 40, 1, 1, 0
<lol768> Aha, there is a confirmation
<lol768> And it tells me the device \o/
<OerHeks> qwebirc that does not say anything, paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> lol768: LUKS is easy!
<TJ-> lol768: thanks for confirming that
<qwebirc21275> OerHeks I pasted and then?
<OerHeks> qwebirc, and copy the url here, perhaps?
<bash_> hello
<qwebirc21275> OerHeks ok one sec
<kura> Hey, I wonder if someone can help me. I have a job where I have to use a ubuntu based OS that is "secure" it's completely locked down. I cannot edit files and have no access to terminal. However my second monitor doesn't work. I can edit the USB stick the OS is on, can I use grub or anything like that to help me?
<Codex2> kura: sure
<Codex2> ^_^
<leftyfb> Codex2: they are gone
<Mysterytrain> with the wind
<Codex2> Yeah, I know... but seemed unethical to let them know while they were still here how to break into OSs
<qwebirc21275> OerHeks here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CvgMV4bT4V/
<qwebirc21275> Can anyone check link about? do i have error with storage or enough storage?
<tomreyn> qwebirc21275: none of your file systems has run full.
<tomreyn> qwebirc21275: the error messag eoyu posted initially was reported by virtualbox. i suggest you disable host i/o caching for this VM.
<tomreyn> but virtualbox support is in #vbox
<tomreyn> (that's unless you use ubuntu's builds, on a supported ubuntu host OS)
<Codex2> qwebirc21275: you have enough
<Codex2> qwebirc21275: especially if you've allocated the virtual hdd to dynamic
<Codex2> and run full only clears tmpfs' he's allocated a partition to sda1 that looks more or less fine... depending on the files stored there
<OerHeks> yes, not a free space issue indeed, and looks like hardly installed anything
<qwebirc21275> Codex2 so why VM crashing then?
<qwebirc21275> I run some cargo command and then machine frozen and need to turn on and off
<Codex2> qwebirc21275: when you say crashing do you mean slowly beginning to lag until you restart or just straight up crashing with in a second
<OerHeks> 'I run some cargo command' ...
<Codex2> qwebirc21275: well, that doesn't sound like a space issue it sounds like an application issue
<Codex2> qwebirc21275: are you running this in a cli or gui?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc21275: if you want volunteers to help you, please pastebin the output of errors
<OerHeks> without proper and *all* info, why do you think we can answer?
<OerHeks> and time to register
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc21275: you could try launching your VM from a terminal for example
<Codex2> well... I was going to say he could start by running it verbosely
<Codex1> hmmm I don't remember how to ghost my username
<qwebirc21275> Codex automatic crash, i'm using the terminal
<Codex1> then see if there is a -v -V verbose flag that can give you output to copy and paste into a pastebin
<OerHeks> "i'm using the terminal" .. on virtual box vm? or to start the VM?
<Codex1> He's using the GUI to boot into the VM and using the virtual machines terminal...
<hexhaxtron> Hi! My GRUB only shows a purple screen. I tried to use refind instead but it says: EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<hexhaxtron> What should I do?
<Codex1> hexhaxtron: how do you know you've booted into GRUB if all you see is a purple screen?
<Codex1> imgur.com
<hexhaxtron> Codex1, wait, I'm trying something. brb
<hexhaxtron> Codex1, I successfully ran refind-install but I still get a purple screen...
<Codex1> never even heard of refind-install, lol
<CarpeOmnia> hey, so doesn't anyone happen to know how to bypass google's server appliance, or at the very least backup the software and refresh the os to factory settings?
<TJ-> CarpeOmnia: is it running Ubuntu?
<CarpeOmnia> to be honest... I can't tell.
<TJ-> CarpeOmnia: it doesn't sounds like an Ubuntu support question :)
<CarpeOmnia> It's boots into bash... but I don't think there is any frontend
<CarpeOmnia> fair enough...
<Guest14085> Hi I'm trying to set up fulldisc encryption manually during installation on Ubuntu 19.04 but it's a real struggle... it's telling me it can't mount one the partitions I try to create
<TJ-> CarpeOmnia: possibly try ##networking
<TJ-> CarpeOmnia: there are a few net admins there, although you'll do better on a weekday
<Guest14085> aren't I supposed to create two cryptpartitions (one for / and one for swap) ?
<CarpeOmnia> it's not a networking question...
<tds> CarpeOmnia: istr they're effectively just dell servers, and you can reflash them with a standard bios rather than the locked down one?
<tds> never used them myself though
<TJ-> CarpeOmnia: it's a network/search appliance isn't it? but see this for clues: https://davehope.co.uk/Blog/turn-an-old-google-appliance-into-an-esx-server/
<CarpeOmnia> Guest, you don't encrypt the swap file as it's volatile [aka it should be deleted every reboot]
<jeffrey_f> Getting “low disk space on filesystem root”.
<TJ-> CarpeOmnia: "A Google appliance is just a Dell PowerEdge 2950 with a yellow coat of paint and a snazzy front bezel" :)
<CarpeOmnia> actually... this is a google search appliance GSA, It's the blue server
<CarpeOmnia> not the dell poweredge r4710
<Guest14085> CarpeOmnia, um.... the installer actaully warns you if attempt to install without encrypting swap
<tds> swap encryption is probably sensible, otherwise you'll potentially end up reading your nice encrypted data off the disk, then writing it to swap unencrypted
<Guest14085> tds, exactly
<tds> is this desktop or server?
<CarpeOmnia> I'm sorry guys... for whatever reason I was thinking of RAM allocation not the swap or page file...
<CarpeOmnia> but still you're computer would run quite slow if you encrypted the file that is intended to act like RAM when RAM runs out
<TJ-> CarpeOmnia: depends if the CPU supports the cipher algorithm in hardware
<Guest14085> This is what I'm attepmting to do https://imgur.com/a/2bq447Z
<jeffrey_f> Getting “low disk space on filesystem root”.  Help.  I've had this quite a while ago, but don't remember what the solution was.
<tds> any specific reason you're trying to do it by hand rather than the standard luks + lvm setup?
<CarpeOmnia> if it's hardware, then that's something to set in the bios... but if it's ubuntu then... I don't think it will even let you encrypt the swap
<Guest14085> jeffrey_f, start with sudo apt autoremove
<tds> CarpeOmnia: it definitely will, and if you run the installer without doing manual partitioning and enable encryption then you'll end up with lvm on luks, and a swap lv in that vg (or possibly a swapfile on your encrypted rootfs, I think it may have changed recently)
<CarpeOmnia> he's still partitioning the hdd so there is no sudo apt anything yet
<jeffrey_f> Guest14085, did it
<Guest14085> CarpeOmnia, well, in that case the solution would of course be different
<Guest14085> is there anything wrong in my screenshot?
<TJ-> Ubuntu encrypts the swap partition by default
<TJ-> not sure what it does with the new 'swap file' arrangement though
<tds> Guest14085: as I said, I'd be interested to know why you're doing it by hand rather than the standard partitioning setup - but that looks fine, if you want sdb4_crypt to be swap then you should set type to swap rather than ext4
<Guest14085> rebooting doesn't help, using the auto encrypt option is convinent but it doesn't let me adjust swap / size then
<CarpeOmnia> your swap file is ext4 for starters
<CarpeOmnia> Guest14085: is your HDD an SSD, and if so... is this running on a server or a desktop computer?
<Guest14085> CarpeOmnia, it's set to swap?
<Guest14085> CarpeOmnia, desktop computer
<CarpeOmnia> Guest14085: no it's set to ext4
<CarpeOmnia> Guest14085: if you're not running on a server or if you and don't have a dedicated processor for encryption... then you don't have enough resources to use realtime encryption... You're best bet is to just delete the swap file by reallocating that memory with random 1's and  0 's the and if your using a server... then set a tamper switch
<CarpeOmnia> you're*
<Guest14085> CarpeOmnia, well that's quite unfounded... I have been using fulldisc encryption on an 8 years old machine without any  (visible) performance penaulty at all
<Guest14085> also I still don't get where you read ext4 on /sdb4 ?
<CarpeOmnia> in your screenshot... under partition typr
<CarpeOmnia> type*
<Guest14085> CarpeOmnia, for sdb3 yes, definiatly, but not for sdb4
<CarpeOmnia> Guest14085: well that's what it's showing in the screenshot
<CarpeOmnia> btw, if you're filesystem is encrypted, the data being stored in swap is automatically encrypted... it wouldn't make much sense for the computer to decrypt your data and store it in swap... unless you are trying to run or view a file decrypted, firefox... a pdf... for example.  So ultimately the files your using that are kept in extended RAM or a swap partition need to be decrypted in order to use or view anything on your computer
<CarpeOmnia>  that said... delete your swap file or encrypt it only when your computer is not expected to be used, i.e. hibernation or shutdown
<CarpeOmnia> https://feeding.cloud.geek.nz/posts/encrypted-swap-partition-on/ is one of the ways to encrypt a swap file
<Guest14085> CarpeOmnia, damn I uploaded the wrong screenshot, wasn't aware I had taken two of them
<Guest14085> anyway the erros I get is... "Unable to mount /dev/sdb3_crypt in / failed, you can redo partition in partition menu
<Guest14085> any ideas?
<melodie> hi
<compdoc> you can no longer mount an encripted partition? it used to work?
<Guest14085> compdoc, nope trying to create a new encrypted install manually
<compdoc> oh
<melodie> I bought a videoprojector brand Elephas, and I can use it only with the VGA output in Ubuntu, and only in 1024x768 whereas it should be able to work with HDMI as well.
<Guest14085> but I'm about to give up, I can't do it
<CarpeOmnia> melodie: is there an HDMI port?
<TJ-> melodie: when the projector is connected via HDMI, what does "xrandr -q" report?
<melodie> I have tried with several computers including a laptop coming with a good intel 945 graphical chip,
<compdoc> Guest14085, is it an LVM partition?
<melodie> CarpeOmnia the HDMI on one laptop, with a ATI 8200 would not work the other laptop has VGA no hdmi and the videoprojector has VGA and HDMI
<CarpeOmnia> melodie: well then that's why it doesn't support HDMI
<melodie> TJ- just xrandr with no option didn't see it at all
<TJ-> melodie: which suggests the projector is not responding on HDMI *or* you've a bad cable/connector somewhere
<melodie> TJ- I tried with two HDMI cables
<CarpeOmnia> or that... he thinks HDMI is a protocol that can run through a VGA cable?
<melodie> I would think at least one of the would work?
<TJ-> melodie: what is the projector model number?
<Guest14085> compdoc, nope, I have no idea how to create lvm partitions from the installer so here is what it looks like: https://imgur.com/a/51WO3yu
<cfhowlett> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<melodie> TJ- Elephas : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07FSH92SN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<melodie> CarpeOmnia I tried with normal vga to vga on one lappy and normal hdmi to hdmi on the other lappy
<compdoc> Guest14085, I think the ubuntu installer uses LVM when you select to encrypt your home dir
<melodie> also I tried hdmi to hdmi on a desktop but that didn't work
<TJ-> melodie: so it is a 1280x800 projector?
<compdoc> when you let the installer create automatically
<melodie> TJ- supposedly a 1280x800 with higher resolution abilities
<CarpeOmnia> melodie: just because it says 1080p and supports hdmi
<CarpeOmnia> does not mean it supports higher resolutions
<melodie> that's what the descriptions says : it's supposed to support up to 1920 x 1080
<Guest14085> compdoc, yes, I know that, but the problem with that is I would like to use a bigger swap than the automatic wizard gives me (Vmware player likes lots more)
<CarpeOmnia> Common display resolutions  include SVGA (800×600 pixels), XGA (1024×768 pixels), SXGA+ (1400x1050 pixels), 720p (1280×720 pixels), and 1080p  (1920×1080 pixels), 4K UHD (3840x2160), as well as 16:10 aspect ratio  resolutions including WXGA+ (1280x800 pixels) and WUXGA (1920x1200  pixels)
<compdoc> Guest14085, they use swap files these days, and not partitions. and you can set the size of the file. is that what youre doing?
<melodie> CarpeOmnia TJ- I'm a newbie regarding videoprojectors. Can you tell me how do ubuntu or any linux box get along with hdmi peripherals? does it usually work well?
<CarpeOmnia> they get along fine... natively even
<TJ-> melodie: yes, you'd expect any HDMI display device to 'just work' - when they are connected the display device will send data telling the GPU (the PC) what display resolutions and timings it supports  - that is the EDID - and then the PC will choose a mode it can generate
<TJ-> melodie: have you tried it with both HDMI ports on the projector?
<melodie> CarpeOmnia my young son tried it with his laptop under windows 10 and he could get it to work with the hdmi cable, but he could not setup the resolution
<melodie> TJ- good question, I'm not sure, but I can give it again a try
<CarpeOmnia> melodie: 1080 pixels devided by 200 inches is 5.4 pixels per inch
<melodie> I tried hdmi1
<CarpeOmnia> is the display just not showing up?
<Guest14085> compdoc, well, in that case I'm sees to be fighting against pure air.... then that's changed, because last time I installed with encrypted install (auto) it did create swap file?
<melodie> CarpeOmnia with 1024x768 I'm not projecting "Big Buck Bunny" (using VGA) and I had to setup the shape in the projector and 16:10 in VLC
<melodie> CarpeOmnia on the other laptop with hdmi it was not seen at all
<compdoc> I think since 18.04, or maybe the version before that
<melodie> no display and also not seen by the usual randr tools
<melodie> I'll just retry now, with HDMI2, just incase
<CarpeOmnia> because... if that's the case... it's likely that you have multiple display outputs in which case... you need to boot into linux on your laptop and then either use a hotkey to switch to the display or settings display options in ubuntu
<melodie> also, in which cases can you also use a video projector with a tower?
<melodie> CarpeOmnia I tried several ways, hotplug or not, no additional screen was found with hdmi
<melodie> I tried in Xubuntu
<melodie> in Xubuntu I also added arandr, same, and invoked xrandr in the console, and tried to see the hdmi in the lspci output
<CarpeOmnia> melodie: I said with a hotkey not hotplugged
<CarpeOmnia> look at your keyboard... are there symbols on the top row that you press with the Fn key?
<melodie> CarpeOmnia ok, what is it and how can I do that?
<melodie> oh ok, I see
<Guest14085> compdoc, that sounds nice, can I add a swapfile even if I'm currently running with a swap partition?
<melodie> CarpeOmnia I'm going to restart that machine and check
<sentiment> hi everyone
<sentiment> after relocating the ubuntu installation to my new ssd drive, the boot time has surprisingly increased
<sentiment> contrary to the expectation
<sentiment> I have extracted an svg using systemd-analyze
<sentiment> and it shows the plynouth service and various dev devices to be the culprits
<sentiment> something went wrong with dev# devices after the ssd upgrade
<melodie> CarpeOmnia TJ- I have pressed a hotkey whose icon looks like a screen. this has triggered the opening of a window where the display settings can be done (Xubuntu) and it still does not see the videoprojector
<melodie> the videoprojector displays briefly "Elephas" and not long after "NO SIGNAL"
<melodie> :-(
<melodie> that's on HDMI2 now
<melodie> I'll seek for the setup btw
<TJ-> melodie: right now can you open a terminal and show us "pastebinit <( xrandr -q; cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log )"
<sentiment> here: https://termbin.com/j18l
<sentiment> ignore the update service time
<TJ-> melodie: I'm suspecting your HDMI cables - how long are they?
<sentiment> it is a one time occurence
<TJ-> sentiment: it's easier to show us "systemd-analyze critical-chain"
<TJ-> melodie: I'm also wondering if the PC has dual GPUs and the HDMI port isn't active. Can you connect the PC to another HDMI display (a TV, or monitor) and see it working?
<melodie> TJ- one is 1 meter and a half, I guess the other one about the same.
<melodie> no I don't have such a thing
<TJ-> melodie: OK, length should be good then - I've got projectors on 15m cables
<TJ-> melodie: i think you need to prove the PC can display on HDMI first, else you could be trying to solve a problem on the projector that doesn't exist
<melodie> also in Windows it works, just my son could not setup the resolution, windows would not allow him for some unknown reason
<TJ-> melodie: Windows on the same PC?
<melodie> TJ- that's possible
<melodie> TJ- no, a laptop that has a Intel chipset, a HP x360
<lol768> TJ-: since you helped me diagnose my previous hardware issue, you may be interested to know it turned out to be a RAM issue - one stick failed after a day. Retailer replaced, for me
<TJ-> lol768: ouch, but great it was replaced
<melodie> TJ- is it possible for me to test with a computer such as a tower? Or a small form factor desktop computer?
<TJ-> melodie: OK, in a terminal show us the result of "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk -d ::0300 )"
<melodie> I have one with a sff gpu but I don't know how to get it to display on the two
<melodie> ok wait a sec
<sentiment> TJ-: here https://termbin.com/xuvi
<TJ-> melodie: you mean drive the projector from the tower, or SFF?
<sentiment> networkmanager wait online service is one of the culprits
<melodie> TJ- a HP SFF computer, which has a SFF pci-e nvidia card
<TJ-> sentiment: the longest wait there is around 6 seconds for the network to come online
<sentiment> besides the dev disk service I mentioned above
<TJ-> melodie: if the PC can output HDMI then yes, you can test with that PC
<sentiment> TJ-: is that attributable to the post-login slowness?
<sentiment> because after I login, the purple screen stays and stays for like... 10 seconds
<sentiment> before showing the desktop
<sentiment> TJ-: how about systemd-analyze blame?
<sentiment> it shows different things and seems more pertinent as far as I can see
<sentiment> here https://termbin.com/tu58
<TJ-> sentiment: have you checked the kernel log for any I/O errors?
<sentiment> one part of the slowness is during the bootup
<sentiment> and the other part is post-login
<melodie> TJ- on the graphic card there is a HDMI and a DVI output : if I connect the screen to DVI and the videoprojector to HDMI, is it supposed to work?
<sentiment> TJ-: I will
<TJ-> sentiment: there are a lot of loop devices there; are those for snaps?
<melodie> I tried and could not get something looking like it wanted to work...
<TJ-> melodie: yes, or you could simply connect that PC to the projector using HDMI and the projector should show the PC boot messages and so on
<sentiment> TJ-: there are indeed i/o errors
<TJ-> melodie: as in, only have the projector connected to the PC, no other screen
<sentiment> related to remount
<TJ-> sentiment: aha!
<sentiment> TJ-: after finding out they were related to snap I removed snap yesterday
<sentiment> but they are still there somehow
<melodie> TJ- thank you, I'll try that
<TJ-> sentiment: presumably you've not removed snapd?
<melodie> I have to run for some food to buy now, bbl
<sentiment> TJ-: https://termbin.com/eoyl
<sentiment> kern.log
<sentiment> hmm snapd? lemme see
<melodie>  TJ- orditux@compaq:~$ pastebinit <( lspci -nnk -d ::0300 )
<melodie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/n83SykQdWc/
<TJ-> sentiment: can you show me "pastebinit <( journalctl -b )"
<sentiment> snapd is not installed
<sentiment> ok
<TJ-> melodie: ooooo that is interesting! you notice the AMD GPU lists 2 kernel (driver) modules "radeon" and "amdgpu") but it *DOES NOT* show either as loaded - meaning it isn't being used!
<sentiment> TJ-: are you okay with termbin?
<sentiment> because pastebinit is not installed and I'm not sure it's worth it
<TJ-> melodie: I believe this will be the problem and we just need to find out why they are not loading
<TJ-> sentiment: I am
<TJ-> sentiment: I was just trying to make the commands self-contained
<sentiment> yeah thx
<sentiment> https://termbin.com/elld
<sentiment> it's too long
<sentiment> maybe a grep for something?
<sentiment> it must be related to the ssd
<sentiment> not sure how
<sentiment> TJ-: for what it's worth, I emphasize that Ubuntu was 'relocated' to the new drive using an image
<sentiment> so it was not a fresh install
<sentiment> maybe some stuff went haywire
<TJ-> sentiment: long read... but I don't see any clues there whatever
<sentiment> here's the fstab https://termbin.com/lduz
<sentiment> yeah , suspected so
<sentiment> or... figured as much
<sentiment> I think the kern.log can be more helpful
<sentiment> I hope it's not a drive issue
<sentiment> it is brand new and I'm pretty sure it is not faulty
<sentiment> bbl
<TJ-> sentiment: I tried to view your SVG but the termbin cut it off before the end
<TJ-> sentiment: I notice that ata3-6 devices fail a soft reset initially - that could be related
<asdew> I have a laptop of which the display does not work and possibly the whole laptop doesn't even boot. How could I check if the system boots with Ubuntu liveCD? I have no external monitors with which I could try it. One option is if Ubuntu writes something to a file on the media on which the liveCD, but does it?
<_KaszpiR_> asdew does it have network?
<_KaszpiR_> if so then you could set up rsyslog, to send logs to remote location
<asdew> _KaszpiR_: It has some network card, let me look the name of it up
<asdew> It has a BCM4313
<_KaszpiR_> also if it boots then it could send DHCP/BOOTP requests over network
<_KaszpiR_> and if it supports pxe boot then you could really spawn system fully unattended and configure for example ssh
<_KaszpiR_> or you could do this with boot media (like pendrive) with custom start script
<_KaszpiR_> but still, you may be limited by the settings in the bios/uefi, which, for example, limit booting only from certain media
<asdew> If it has ethernet connected when booting, should it automatically connect to the network? My router has a configuration panel from which I can see all the registered devices and I could see if it has booted from that
<jcotton> it should
<melodie> TJ- I'm back
<melodie> "<TJ-> melodie: I believe this will be the problem and we just need to find out why they are not loading"
<melodie> I checked, it appears it's kms taking over
<melodie> I'll try a "nomodeset" perhaps?
<TJ-> melodie: no, that would make things worse!
<TJ-> melodie: the info you reported indicates that no proper driver was loaded at all
<melodie> sure but do the xorg drivers respond to the lsmod lspci and such command lines?
<asdew> Darn, my laptop is refusing to even turn the fan and lights on
<melodie> TJ- it appears the package xserver-xorg-video-radeon isn't installed, for unknown reason, so I'm installing it now
<melodie> also, why adding "nomodeset" would make it worse exactly?
<melodie> asdew have you checked the memory modules?
<Ragnaro7> guys do somebody knows why my pc crash in this way? https://imgur.com/bZGDbKB
<JonelethIrenicus> wow print commands are great
<melodie> Ragnaro7 perhaps something to do with the gpu?
<Ragnaro7> idk It happens suddenly when I'm using the PC or when I try to update through graphical interface, by terminal it does not cause error
<asdew> melodie: It finally "booted" after many attempts. The ethernet lights on the laptop and on the router are blinking so that's a good sign, but I'm still trying to figure out the laptop's IP address if it booted (which it seems to have)
<melodie> asdew you still might want to check the memory modules, along with the power : state of the battery and charger
<melodie> the battery it's easy using the "acpi -i" command line. (Install the acpi package if needed)
<melodie> TJ- I'm still struggling with the laptop, but using ssh now
<melodie> it seems to dislike the xserver-xorg-radeon as well as xserver-xorg-ati packages and their fellow packages
<asdew> melodie: The laptop is getting power just fine and it doesn't have a battery. The memory modules are fine, at least according to the ethernet port lights
<tomreyn> melodie: i think TJ is out for the night. if you can sum things up again, maybe someone else can help you.
<melodie> tomreyn ok, thanks
 * TJ- is here put making pizzas :)
<tomreyn> oops
<melodie> TJ- ha ha! Have a nice meal!
<tomreyn> Ragnaro7: are you saying your computer will switch away from a graphical desktop to this screen while you're installing updates (and then get stuck there)?
<TJ-> melodie: if you have SSh access to the laptop, can you do "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; grep . /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep -v ^# )"
<VitoG> hello
<VitoG> do amd ryzen work with ubuntu
<Ragnaro7> yes mainly but when im using it normally sometimes happen
<melodie> TJ- disclaimer: it's a mess now. ^^
<melodie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rHCsn8hZ6q/
<tomreyn> VitoG: yes, i'm using a 1800x on this system. there were some issues with the APUs but i assume they're solved by now.
<VitoG> kool
<VitoG> tomreyn i heard of seg faults
<TJ-> melodie: well, good sign is a kernel driver is being used now: "Kernel driver in use: radeon"
<VitoG> tomreyn yeah im looking at zen+ mobile 3700U PRO
<tomreyn> VitoG: that's too unspecific for me to comment on, i'm afraid.
<VitoG> OK
<tomreyn> "i heard of seg faults", that is
<TJ-> melodie: that all looks good, so the xorg drivers are now causing an issue?
<melodie> TJ- doesn't help, the gui is now frozen and totally empty
<melodie> XD
<melodie> I might want to reinstall
<melodie> (which I usually don't... XD XD)
<tomreyn> VitoG: are 3700U PRO available, yet? i don't think they are, right?
<boredguy> the main reason i use ubuntu is to not reinstall
<VitoG> tomreyn 3700U non pro is
<tomreyn> VitoG: it's actually called "Ryzen 7 PRO 3700U"
<VitoG> 3700 U Pro is due out soon
<VitoG> its shipping but the notebooks will be late may or june
<VitoG> processors are ready
<VitoG> laptops are not
<tomreyn> VitoG: okay, then "soon" we'll be able to tell whether or not they work with linux, and with ubuntu, but not yet.
<VitoG> yeah
<boredguy> Ryzen is expensive
<VitoG> tomreyn which size laptop is best for trains planes and automobiles
<VitoG> also want good performance
<tomreyn> !ot | VitoG
<ubottu> VitoG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VitoG> ik
<TJ-> melodie: "pastebinit <( grep . /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.d/*} )"
<tomreyn> hardware choice questions are a bit OT here, i'm afraid
<boredguy> an intel ultrabook
<tomreyn> boredguy: see above, thanks.
<melodie> TJ- no such file
<melodie> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<TJ-> melodie: that's a good sign :)
<VitoG> its dead around here
<TJ-> melodie: now "pastebinit <( ls -latr /var/log/ )"
<gourgi> .
<melodie> not really, TJ- the gui is frozen
<melodie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SH8YMDByqt/
<TJ-> melodie: but the PC is working, so it can be diagnosed
<tomreyn> Ragnaro7: were you responding to me there earlier? i only spotted it now, be sure to mention my nickname when you respond, thanks.
<TJ-> melodie: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<melodie> TJ- yes sure, but I'm far from having a hdmi working computer, instead I...
<tomreyn> Ragnaro7: if you like, you can post your system log next time it happens, or from lat time it happened, if you can tell when this was.
<melodie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4R73r6VQyr/
<tomreyn> *laSt
<tomreyn> asdew: this sounds like you really need an external monitor one or the other way.
<melodie> TJ- I pasted
<melodie> <melodie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4R73r6VQyr/
<melodie> omg I disconnected the hdmi cable and know I do have a login
<melodie> but no keyboard nor cursor
<TJ-> melodie: this doesn't look good: "config/udev: removing GPU device /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/drm/card0 /dev/dri/card0"
<tomreyn> asdew: ubuntu doesn't run an ssh server on the live iso by default, so you wont be able to connect to the system until it's enabled, even if you find out the ip address.
<melodie> TJ- I give up on this laptop, I'll reinstall
<melodie> can't spend too much time on it
<TJ-> melodie: show us "pastebinit <( grep . /etc/udev/rules.d/* )"
<Ragnaro7> tomreyn: okay thanks
<melodie> TJ- "no such file or directory" :-(
<TJ-> melodie: oh, good, no custom changes. I'm hunting for anything non-standard that would do that.
<melodie> I'll work on the SFF tower now
<melodie> TJ- I just messed up trying to install the xerver package radeon which pulled in a bunch of hwe packages which I can't remove now
<melodie> so I'll install something else (I'll copy paste the partitions from another hdd as a matter of fact)
<melodie> using gparted
<melodie> my goal is to master the videoprojector, not fiddle with this laptop
<melodie> but, thanks a lot :)
<TJ-> melodie: OK
<TJ-> melodie: one last thing: "DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr -q"
<melodie> now I'll plugin the SFF HP and it's SFF nvidia gpu
<TJ-> melodie: if the projector is connected to HDMI that should allow you to query the X subsystem from the SSH session
<melodie> too late for that, I sent the "poweroff" command
<melodie> no it's now plugged to the SFF HP tower which I need to plug into the electrical power and start + keyboard + mouse
<asdew> tomreyn: I know, I just wanted to try to ping it just to make sure it has booted up
<tomreyn> asdew: your router would know if it handed out an ip address to it via dhcp, and should be able to tell you.
<TJ-> asdew: you want to discover the IP address? you could try listening on the network interface of another PC in case you can spot broadcasts from it. You could also try first "avahi-browse -art" see if that shows it. Otherwise to snoop the interface "sudo tcpdump -n 'not ip and not ip6' "
<tomreyn> asdew: alternatively, you could scan the local network using nmap
<TJ-> asdew: most installs now enable avahi-daemon, which is the multicast-DNS daemon, which uses broadcasts to notify other devices on the LAN of its presence
<tomreyn> TJ-: does the live cd, do you know?
<tomreyn> because i think that's what asdew is testing with
<melodie> someone has told me the right thing to do!!!
<TJ-> tomreyn: not sure, I never use the installer images
<TJ-> melodie: make a cup of tea? :p
<tomreyn> oh right, you said so.
<melodie> wao TJ- the direct connexion to the SFF GPU on the SFF HP tower works!
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'd think so if printer discovery and so on is expected to work
<melodie> HDMI2 it is! \o/ Hurrah!
<TJ-> melodie: great, so the projector is good, the PC was having the problem
<tomreyn> TJ-: hmm makes sense. i'll try in a vm
<melodie> now on to the resolution once logged in
<TJ-> tomreyn: check the manifest
<TJ-> 18.04.2 >
<TJ-> avahi-autoipd 0.7-3.1ubuntu1.2
<melodie> except for the resolution...
<TJ-> avahi-daemon 0.7-3.1ubuntu1.2
<elmagio> Hi ! I have an issue with Wine on the latest Ubuntu version, is this the right place to ask for help?
<TJ-> avahi-utils 0.7-3.1ubuntu1.2
<TJ-> melodie: what does "xrandr -q" report ?
<melodie> I get only 640x480 :-(
<melodie> connecting to the network...
<elmagio> I'm not sure it's very clear, but basically Wine programs seem to be unable to play OGG sounds
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes i see it running, bound to ubuntu.local
<melodie> TJ- it says: "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<elmagio> I've checked with a few RPGMaker games, and those that include mp3 tracks work fine, but those that have ogg tracks just don't have any sound
<melodie> Screen 0: minimum 640x480, current 640x480, maximum 640x480
<elmagio> I know those same games worked last year
<melodie> default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<elmagio> and I have ogg/vorbis codecs installed, so those same ogg files work fine outside of wine
<melodie> 640x480      73.00*
<tomreyn> !wine | elmagio
<OerHeks> elmagio, for wine support, join #winehq
<melodie> TJ- that's all. :-(
<OerHeks> !wine
<TJ-> melodie: on the face of it that info should come from the projector in an EDID, so either there was no EDID or it was invalid and was ignored and a standard VGA default chosen, but that seems unlikely
<melodie> TJ- no idea
<elmagio> OerHeks: I've tried but apparently I have to register to join #winehq
<TJ-> melodie: if you can get network connectivity on that PC, show us "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<OerHeks> elmagio, yes, register with #freenode
<OerHeks> !register
<elmagio> ok
<melodie> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D9jjkgB6rH/
<elmagio> !register
<tomreyn> elmagio: the bots are not currently able to answer your !triggers, give them a few minutes.
<TJ-> melodie: your fault! It has "nomodeset" on the kernel command-line which is preventing the driver from doing its job
<melodie> TJ- I'll brb
<melodie> TJ- ok, let me remove it and reboot
<TJ-> melodie: so the 'fbdev' driver claimed that GPU, and it only has 640x480
<melodie> updating grub
<melodie> now reboot
<melodie> great, now I can see grub!
<melodie> resolution looks much nicer!
<melodie> fluffy3
<melodie> sorry XD
<TJ-> melodie: xrandr should be good too now
<melodie> TJ- as a matter of fact : it deserves a picture! I'll make one now and put it somewhere to show you
<asdew> tomreyn and TJ-: Doesn't seem like my laptop has connected. I'm snooping the packets with tcpdump and I can only see who-has packets and replies to those and all the IPs requested there are of devices I recognize not to be the laptop
<tomreyn> asdew: so maybe it gets to the point where it activates the NIC but not the point where it does the DHCP
<TJ-> asdew: is there some reason you cannot use the laptop's local console to check?
<melodie> TJ- https://framapic.org/MxNCfMmc8vib/qlJ8zQkGZkXr.jpg
<melodie> ok it's a bit blurry
<melodie> not the best videoprojector, however it will have to do, due to the restriction of monies -_-
<TJ-> melodie: :)
<TJ-> melodie: at least its working
<phastagigi> hi
<melodie> TJ- thanks to you. Thanks a lot lot lot!!! :D
<OerHeks> !cookie | TJ-
<phastagigi> hi
<TJ-> !pizza | TJ- :p
<phastagigi> hi
<asdew> TJ-: The display doesn't work and I have no external display with which to test
<marina_> Oi
<howdyyall> hey all, I am trying to create my first .service.  I know I am breaking a lot of rules here; but it is a home computer.  I already have ubuntu login as my local account (not root).  Is there a way to start a .service basically after all the login stuff has completed?  My service just starts a couple VMs in VMWare WS Pro.  So, I really just want to teach it to start during autologin and shutdown VMs nicely at reboot/shutdown.  I am 
<melodie> asdew you need to try also with other ram modules. that has happened to me with a machine from a client just 2 days ago, nothing else was wrong
<phastagigi> hi all
<asdew> melodie: I don't think I have any compatible RAM modules except the one in the laptop. Would a good check be checking if the behavior of the computer changes without any RAM changes?
<tomreyn> :) the behaviour without any RAM would certainly change, so no
<asdew> tomreyn: But if the RAM module is defective, shouldn't the behavior be the same as without any RAM installed?
<TJ-> howdyyall: sounds like you want a --user service, see "man systemd.unit" for where tp place user service unit files
<TJ-> asdew: you have another PC though? do you have a USB flash key you can deploy?
<tomreyn> asdew: only if it was fully defective, but much more commonly only parts of it will fail.
<TJ-> asdew: You could add a very simple GRUB config to the USB so it boots and plays a tune so you can tell if it gets as far as the boot loader at least
<JonelethIrenicus> i started a huge zip process and am not sure if it is progressing
<tomreyn> that's assuming it has a beeper?
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i know while it is running?
<JonelethIrenicus> any way?
<JonelethIrenicus> or did the process freeze?
<TJ-> asdew: if that works, you can have it boot a custom initialramfs with a static-defined IP address, and starts the dropbear ssh server
<asdew> TJ-: I can edit the GRUB config, what do I need to change?
<TJ-> tomreyn: true, but most do I think
<TJ-> asdew: actually, a better idea, does the laptop have a serial port?
<asdew> TJ-: no serial port
<howdyyall> TJ: thanks, I will look into it
<TJ-> asdew: for GRUB to play the Close Encounters 5 tones, /etc/default/grub = "GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 900 2 1000 2 800 2 400 2 600 3"   "
<melodie>  asdew you can check the RAM using memtest, ie in Ultimate Boot CD : https://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<melodie> any version of memtest should do, if the computer is recent, a recent version (there are 2 or 3 methinks)
<TJ-> asdew: in /boot/grub/grub.cfg that is just " play 480 900 2 1000 2 800 2 400 2 600 3  "
<asdew> TJ-: Where's the /etc directory? Can't find it on the liveCD
<asdew> Whoops
<asdew> Read that wrong
<Ragnaro7> tomreyn: hi, i have the problem again, this was before the cracsh https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zaT2vzaprsnylzxvEvKCYeKz7LWjKeK3/view?usp=sharing
<Ragnaro7> and this when I restart the pc https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jG-tCJVVQuKh2USG9-zrkgg1frNjxiWS/view?usp=sharing
<ChetManly> So I used the mini.iso and installed ubuntu and it used my wifi to install which was cool but now I'm in the DE and there is no connectivity at all. So I went into /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and changed managed to true but that didnt work. So I tried to add loopback in /etc/network_interfaces but it says ifupdown had bee replaced by netplan
<asdew> TJ-: Do I just add that to the top of the file?
<ChetManly> what the heck?
<entropygain> hello I am trying to install Ubuntu 19.04 from the .iso image on a raw disk and get this error:
<entropygain> TypeError: __new__() missing 1 required positional argument: 'host_adapter'
<entropygain> sounds like an error in the python script but how is it working for others?
<asdew> TJ-: I'm unable to mount the partition on my USB stick as read-write, mount says that the device is write-protected
<tomreyn> Ragnaro7: so that's *somehow* related to the i915 kernel module (intel graphics driver). if you can post a full log after a clean boot this may help:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ChetManly: mini.iso installs with ubuntu-server defaults, which means it uses netplan / systemd-networkd by default, i'd think.
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | ChetManly
<tomreyn> oh right, ubottu is gone
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Network_configuration
<sentiment> TJ-: ata 3-6 devices?
<TJ-> asdew: I'm not sure where it is in my config, but it can go anywhere "play ..."
<TJ-> asdew: I just tested a diagnostic USB I have which does that, in a VM, to check it works. QEMU has a PC Speaker emulation:  e.g. qemu-system-x86_64 -name USB -m 1G -soundhw pcspk -drive file=/dev/sdc,format=raw
<TJ-> sentiment: they show up as failing soft resets in your dmesg
<TJ-> asdew: just checked; the "play ..." is near the top of /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Gosset> hi, does it make sense to install Ubuntu on a 1GB SSD ?
<asdew> TJ-: Roger. I can't mount the liveUSB partition though due the device being "write protected"
<compdoc> Gosset, sure, if you need the space
<compdoc> they are cheap now
<Gosset> yes
<Gosset> but how do I do the partitions
<Gosset> *make
<compdoc> let ubuntu do that for you
<Gosset> ohps ok
<Gosset> I'm to install Ubuntu Mate
<compdoc> I use that too, for remote desktop
<Gosset> but the LTS version has support until /21
<Gosset> then what
<Gosset> reinstall /  ?
<compdoc> you could clone
<TJ-> asdew: you can also configure GRUB to use the network, which might help depending on how you make use of that functionality. See https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/html_node/Network.html
<Gosset> clone /home ?
<melodie> Gosset then, as root: (with sudo) : "do-release-upgrade"
<Tuor> What audio codec should I use, if I want to burn a CD for my old car (year 2000)? IIRC not every CD player can read mp3. And which programm would you recommand for CD burning? (or is there one preinstalled on ubuntu 19.04?)
<melodie> you do that after a full update and a reboot
<Gosset> I knew that melodie thanks
<melodie> Gosset so what's the problem?
<compdoc> the current drive to the new, then expand the partition. or install from scratch is always good to do
<Gosset> I'd like a distro with more long term support
<Gosset> longer support
<compdoc> LTS is nice
<melodie> Gosset Archlinux, or Sabayon
<melodie> never reinstall
<Gosset> 3/5 years is too short
<TJ-> Tuor: do you want to write a CD-Audio, or a CD-ROM with audio files on ?
<Gosset> very non userfriendly
<Gosset> archlinux?
<Gosset> xD
<compdoc> how long is debian supported?
<melodie> Gosset not true, among the best docs and community support : as good as the Ubuntu
<Gosset> Archlinux? well, I'll investigate
<melodie> compdoc everything Debian is old, with old packages. do they even have ppa packages now?
<melodie> Gosset you might want to try Sabayon as well
<compdoc> debian is a great os
<Gosset> gentoo?
<ChetManly> tomreyn: so its not an 18.04 generic thing
<melodie> Gosset based on Gentoo, but comes with binary packages, a great team, the packages are 15 days behind Gentoo (for stability)
<OerHeks> guys, keep support to ubuntu
<melodie> and they have UI package managers
<Gosset> so the key concept here is rolling release?
<OerHeks> move distro watch to ##linux,  thanks
<Gosset> ok sorry OerHeks
<melodie> OerHeks Gosset wants longer LTS... -_-
<tomreyn> ChetManly: ubuntu desktop uses network manager by default.
<compdoc> debian is only support 5 years, so nm
<OerHeks> ubuntu offers lts 5 years + 5 years paid
<asdew> TJ-: I'll try with the PC speaker first. How do I mount the liveUSB partition as rw though, as when I try to mount it as rw it gets mounted as ro because the device is "write-protected"?
 * OerHeks wonders who needs more than 3 years
<TJ-> asdew: I have no idea, did you write-protect the USB device?
<melodie> OerHeks I didn't know that. How much do the extra 5 years cost, and how old are the packages in the repo at that point?
<OerHeks> asdew, ubuntu iso is RO only, you can make a persitent part
<OerHeks> or install it on a 2nd usb
<OerHeks> melodie, i don't know pricing, contact canonical for that, and package age.. yes, old, but with security fixes
<Gosset> OerHeks, I'm writing from Ubuntu 12.04
<TJ-> asdew: As I said originally, write a custom GRUB bootloader to a USB, not try to edit the LiveISO :)
<compdoc> wow, I thought it was the actual root. Ive nver met him
<melodie> OerHeks I get it, but at that point I'd suppose Debian can be as good, as well as CentOS/Redhat...
<Gosset> I fell in love with this version
<asdew> TJ-: I have no idea how to do that
<OerHeks> Gosset, 12.04 is EOL, no support
<TJ-> asdew: do you have a free, spare, USB flash device?
<Gosset> yes, I know
<asdew> TJ-: Sadly I don't
<Gosset> it's not my fault Ubuntu stopped giving support
<Gosset> but what are the best practices in terms of upgrading Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> reinstall, as the next LTS 14.04 is EOL too
<Gosset> upgrade only the root partition?
<Gosset> resintall
<Gosset> you lose lots of configurations (desktop, window manager, etc.)
<OerHeks> no, you loose them
<OerHeks> anyway, too much changes over those years, and no direct upgrade path.
<OerHeks> goodluck!
<asdew> TJ-: I guess the easiest option for me now would be putting some other distro liveCD on the USB stick and modifying the GRUB of that
<melodie> gn
<Tuor> tjsimmons, audio cd.
<tomreyn> asdew: if you have another computer, the easiest option is probably to (fully) install ubuntu to a usb stick, customize and test this installation so it boots with a fixed ip address and brings up a netconsole and ssh server, then boot this laptop off it.
<engintr> hello
<Tuor> brb, have to reboot (updates)
<_MRX_> world
<engintr> :)
<plongshot> Hi, I have ubuntu 18.04 desktop and a remote server with 18.04 server.  When I ssh into my servcer my terminal window keeps freezing and I don't know why. After a couple minutes it won't respond and I have to close the window and connect again in a new one.  Is there anything I can do?
<plongshot> servcer\server
<plongshot> I'm using gnome terminal 3.28.2
<compdoc> plongshot, I seem to remember problems with dns options in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<engintr> Is it possible to boot ubuntu from windows boot manager?
<compdoc> been a long time since Ive seen that problem
<plongshot> compdoc: ty I will look throught there.   I also found this (sounds identical to my problem):  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1095263/ssh-terminal-freezes-when-left-idle
<plongshot> Gonna read through it
<compdoc> good idea
<tomreyn> plongshot: maybe also run   mtr   against the target for a while, see whether the route is stable and whether you have packet loss - could be a network issue.
<tomreyn> ssh -4 vs -6 may help work around such issues (temporarily)
<plongshot> Wowwww
<plongshot> The only answer in that post ( with zero votes )  is a script the dude wrote.
<plongshot> Scary
<plongshot> tomreyn: Are you referring to versions of ssh?
<tomreyn> plongshot: no, versions of IP
<plongshot> or IPv4 vs IPv6?
<plongshot> right
<plongshot> thx
<_KaszpiR_> try ssh with keepalive
<Apachez> how do I verify the number of bits the display is currently using in ubuntu 19.04 ?
<Apachez> like if its 16, 24 or 32 bit graphics currently on the desktop
<ohjk>  i added the ukuu repo but get no results when i try to install.  im using ubuntu budgie 19.04.  any one have an idea why?
<plongshot> This   https://askubuntu.com/questions/124699/why-does-gnome-terminal-freeze-when-an-ssh-session-gets-disconnected   post shows " The session will eventually time out and disconnect; this will happen faster if you configure ServerAliveInterval and ServerAliveCountMax in ~/.ssh/config. To force an immediate disconnect, "   So is it possible to use a value of 0 (zero) or 'false' with ServerAliveInterval and/or ServerAliveCountMax ?
<plongshot> In other words set them to have no limit / no timeout?
<OerHeks> Apachez, xwininfo -root | grep Depth:
<zulumika> Hi all.  First time ubuntu (18.04) user here.  I'm looking for a step by step procedure to fix the trackpad issue on Lenovo x1 carbon.  I have found many posts out there but none that explains all the steps.  Thanks.
<plongshot> https://patrickmn.com/aside/how-to-keep-alive-ssh-sessions/  <--  Still relevant 9 years later? Or are things with ssh different now?
<ChetManly> how do I list the actual device name of the ethenet card again? not eth0 but the name you would use to load whatever module to the kernel to make it work
<ChetManly> eg. enp0s3
<plongshot> Is the following informatoin still accurate 8 years later??  I believe it may solve my problem if it is but I don't want to implement something that would break things if it's no longer the right approach.
<plongshot> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/3026/what-options-serveraliveinterval-and-clientaliveinterval-in-sshd-config-exac
<plongshot> ?
<Bashing-om> ChetManly: ` ip link ls ' is one way.
<tomreyn> plongshot: the ssh_config(5) !man page would tell
<plongshot> tomreyn: thx man I ended up there somehow anyway  :)
<ChetManly> Bashing-om: that just says eth0
<ChetManly> need to show the anme like this https://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/linux/ubuntu-how-tos/netplan-how-to-configure-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-18-04-using-netplan.html
<ChetManly>  ethernets:
<ChetManly>                 enp0s3:
<ChetManly>                         dhcp4: no
<teward> !pastebin | ChetManly
<teward> oh the bot is dead
<teward> use a pastebin for multiline pastes, ChetManly.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/ for example
<ChetManly> its a broadcom card but always show up as eth0
<ChetManly> and thats just a link to the actual card right?
<plongshot> Is there any way to make there be a blank line above every command line?  (ie: username@hostnam~/$: )
<tomreyn> if the interface name is eth0 on a current ubuntu release, then, for some reason, https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ is not in effect
<rud0lf> i ordered a new cpu which has virtualization instruction set.. will i need to reinstall/reconfigure/enable something in ubuntu for better performance? hardware newbie here, i've heard some monitoring apps may benefit from VT-x
<tomreyn> ChetManly: ^  some people apply workarounds to get the old naming scheme, maybe you're one of them? also, some drivers may not support it.
<tomreyn> rud0lf: you may need to set something on the mainboard firmware configuration, but not usually in ubuntu, no.
<rud0lf> tomreyn: thanks for the answer
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<tomreyn> rud0lf: actually, thinking more about this - in case you're still running an ubuntu i386 (intel 32-bit) variant so far, this would be yet another good reason to install a 64-bit ubuntu.
<^DEMOSS^> hello
<ChetManly> tomreyn: well im just rying to get the network card to work with netplan still ... I have the wifi working but not ethernet
<Franknog> ^DEMOSS^: hello~
<^DEMOSS^> which team can cyclically display information or constantly show the result. For example df- m
<^DEMOSS^> witch comand
<^DEMOSS^> i can't remember it
<midyro> Hey guys, what's the keyboard layout called for a keyboard which has a pipe/backslash (| \) key between the shift key and the z key? English Us, euro on 5 comes the closest except it interprets that key between z and shift as <> instead of \|
<_KaszpiR_> ^DEMOSS^ watch -n df -m
<_KaszpiR_> *watch -n 1 df -m
<tomreyn> ChetManly: if it's eth0 for ip l, it's eth0 for netplan, too
<tomreyn> midyro: the ubuntu installers can help you identify a keyboard layout by typing a couple characters. you can run it in a VM.
<ChetManly> tomreyn: keeps saying indentation is wrong
<tomreyn> ChetManly: then it probably is
<ChetManly> its weird because it has my wifi ssid and password in clear plain text too
<midyro> ChetManly it says it's us international, from the logitech website (im using k120) that is correct, but it won't interpret the pipe/backslash key correctly
<sere_> im trying to use plex media server with my external ntfs drive but i cant get plex to see it.. FSTAB https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RrwPyt4x3N/
<sere_> it is a permission issue im sure of it
<p0wder> do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<sere_> Yes ntfs-3g is already the newest version (1:2017.3.23-2ubuntu0.18.04.2).
<sere_> I can mount and access the drive just fine its only a problem with plex
<jcotton> does plex run as another user?
<sere_> jcotton: no
<sere_> i fixed this issue before by changing fstab mount settings but i installed over and forget them
<midyro> figured it out, english intl with altgr dead keys
<midyro> thanks
<p0wder> maybe its permissions with the directory you are mounting it to?
<p0wder> i dont know much about plex
<tomreyn> ChetManly: yaml files are a bit picky. you can use https://onlineyamltools.com/prettify-yaml to have the indentation fixed. this page does not seem to send your yaml elsewhere.
<tomreyn> there is also "yamllint" you can install on ubuntu
<p0wder> maybe make a  plex dir to mount it to in ~/
<tomreyn> sere_: try to read or write a file, as the user plex operates as, in one of the subdirectories of a mount point.
<ChetManly> tomreyn: thank you but I gotta head to work now will try later
<ChetManly> ty
<tomreyn> yw
<sere_> tomreyn: yea it rw just fine. how do i check if plex's user settings or mounted as another group
<p0wder> id plex
<tomreyn> sere_: it's configuration, the process list, strace (-u)
<sere_> id plex : uid=113(plex) gid=124(plex) groups=124(plex),44(video)
<sere_> i believe i just found my old fstab that worked
<sere_> fstab settings : ntfs-3g	 fmask=000,dmask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<leonardus> why is bs=4M common in guides where dd is used?
<tomreyn> sere_: sure, if you allow anything to everyone, it'll just magically work
<tomreyn> leonardus: because working ith larger blocks is faster.
<tomreyn> *with
<sere_> tomreyn: is that what I would be doing with that last command?
<leonardus> tomreyn: is there any particular reason 4M is the "sweet spot"? if larger=faster, wouldn't 8M, 16M, etc be even better?
<tomreyn> leonardus: i'd have to look it up, too, now. i guess it's a matter of how much RAM you have available and how many blocks can be read from the source storage and transferred over the bus and wirtten to the target storage in a single operation.
<tomreyn> sere_: fmask=000 and dmask=000 specify the file and directory umask the file system is mounted with,
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/44542/what-is-umask-and-how-does-it-work
<sere_> tomreyn: thank you
<JonelethIrenicus> I need to make a bash script that checks if a ppa is added
<JonelethIrenicus> any pointers?
<tomreyn> sere_: 777 would be the most restrictive (nobody can do anything), 000 is the least restrictive (anyone can do anything).
<tomreyn> sere_: so if you're used to chmod already, then this is using the reverse.
<sere_> tomreyn: oh ok. In the past I just 000 everything and never really learned or knew what i really was doing.. I need to do some research it seems like
<sere_> tomreyn:  Is it dangerous to use 000 if I am the only one that uses this computer and at home.
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: you may want to    grep SOMEREGEX /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list}   or work with     apt-cache policy     - consider aksing in #bash , too
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: okay thanks
<entropygain> ubuntu 18 server installation does not give option for disk encryuption am I doing this wrong?
<tomreyn> sere_: if you don't run any software you don't / can't fully trust, no.
<tomreyn> entropygain: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<entropygain> I remember the pink ubuntu 18 installation which allowed me to do a guided setup with encryption before but the Ubuntu 18.04 / Ubuntu 18.10 installation .iso does not give me that option
<entropygain> I ran both .iso's 18.04 and 18.10
<entropygain> Server version
<tomreyn> entropygain: there's #ubuntu-server for server questions, but to cut this short: encryption is not supported by the server-*live*-installer, use the alternative installer.
<entropygain> it gives me an option for it to set up LVM
<entropygain> thank you so much
<sere_> tomreyn: oh ok. I am going to try to figure this out without setting it to 000. thanks for the help
<entropygain> btw while ppl are reading I tried to use the Ubuntu 19.04 .iso and got this:
<entropygain> TypeError: __new__() missing 1 required positional argument: 'host_adapter'
<entropygain> is this a known issue?
<tomreyn> entropygain: if it's not liste don the bug tracke,r then it is not.
<tomreyn> i.e. https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity + https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subiquity
<sere_> tomreyn:  what if I used : chown -R plex:plex /media/d
<entropygain> tomreyn: ty again
<tomreyn> entropygain: you're welcome, but please keep in mind the right place to get help with ubuntu server is #ubuntu-server
<entropygain> indeed will keep in mind
<tomreyn> sere_: since this is an ntfs, it probably won't persist, may not even apply.
<sere_> tomreyn: ah oh ok. I found that on plex's support site
<tomreyn> sere_: actually for the /media/d directory it would make sense, just not for anything below that, since ntfs doesn't have a concept of linux file system access control lists
<sere_> tomreyn: oh I see. I guess I will give that a shot then
<sere_> tomreyn: thanks alot
<RandomGuyOnIrc> When I do an apt-get update, I get this error: rr:7 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-updates Release 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<RandomGuyOnIrc> Does anyone know how I can fix it?
<tomreyn> RandomGuyOnIrc: artful is the codename for ubuntu 17.10, an ubuntu release which reached end of life early last year
<guiverc> RandomGuyOnIrc, artful = 17.10 (2017.October release with 9 months supported life) - it's EOL & thus not there
<tomreyn> RandomGuyOnIrc: so backup and do a fresh install
<guiverc> RandomGuyOnIrc, you should have release-upgraded to 18.04 pre-EOL.  Use a LTS release if you need longer life  (archive gets moved to old-releases post-EOL)
<RandomGuyOnIrc> Thanks guys
<guiverc> RandomGuyOnIrc, if you manually change archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases (removing mirror, no country mirror for old-releases) you could release-upgrade; but re-install (something else, no format) is quicker
<tomreyn> also safer, cleaner
<RandomGuyOnIrc> thanks
<RandomGuyOnIrc> guiverc: thanks
<Firefishe> What is the correct syntax for installing a .deb file using dpkg:  It's a library that is not included in my current release, but I need it for a particular application to function, so I may need to force it.  I forget the syntax.
<jeremy31> Firefishe: sudo dpkg -i <file>.deb
<jcotton> dpkg -i dev
<jcotton> *deb
<guiverc> :)   ps: by country mirror I mean the 'us.' part
<Firefishe> jcotton:  Thanks, it's been a while.
<tomreyn> Firefishe: apt can also do it, and will also resolve the dependencies. but then, being a foreign package, you might not even want that to happen. but apt will still try to do it.
<Firefishe> tomreyn: Let me clarify.  I'm installing a nautical chart app called PolarView.  I get a `can't find libpng12.so.0' error (not exact), so I need that library.  I have the .deb, but I can't get it to install.
<Firefishe> tomreyn: The sad thing is I could do this five years ago. ;-)
<sere_> Firefishe:  does it have any dependencies?
<tomreyn> Firefishe: be aware that installing foreign packages can break the apt dependency resolver, preventing your system from receiving important updates, preventing you from installing certain or all packages.
<Firefishe> tomreyn: I've been a gnu/linux user for a long time.  Sometimes you have to 'break' things to make other things work.  Unless you can suggest a workaround, I need that library.
<calcul0n> it's very unlikely that libpng12 is not in your distro
<Firefishe> 18.04 Bionic Beaver uses libpng16
<Firefishe> PolarView is compiled for libpng12
<tomreyn> Firefishe: rebuild (or have rebuilt) this PolarView software to (work with and) depend on the libraries your system provides (or have them statically compiled and packaged)
<rwp> Firefishe, You might see: https://askubuntu.com/questions/840257/e-package-libpng12-0-has-no-installation-candidate-ubuntu-16-10-gnome
<tomreyn> Firefishe: you might also want to review those red boxes on http://libpng.org/pub/png/libpng.html
<tomreyn> libpng12 = based on libpng 1.2.x
<Firefishe> rwp:  That was one of my first original google searches.  I downloaded the .deb, but there's something I'm missing in my original head knowledge.  Will do on the red boxes.
<Firefishe> rwp: I saw the bug, but this concerns a specific use for a particular app.  Is the libpng12 library affected?
<sere_> Firefishe: http://opennauticalchart.org/ might be of some interest
<Firefishe> sere_: I appreciate that, but PolarView is something I've used before.  It's interface is unique.  I just need to get libpng12.so.0 on my box.
<sere_> Firefishe: oh ok
<rwp> Firefishe, Two additional options. 1) Pull the source and compile it yourself for install. 2) Use a chroot to install the previous system where everything worked and run it from the chroot.
<sere_> Firefishe: https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/05/fix-libpng12-0-missing-in-ubuntu-1804.html
<sere_> Firefishe: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libpng12-0/download
<tomreyn> Firefishe: installing ubuntu 16.04 LTS is an option. it receives security support for (a bit less than) 2 more years, comes with libpng12, libssl 1.0.2g, which might be old enough to not upset the application when it downloads maps, gps data or similar.
<tomreyn> you should also conteact the developers, though, since they need to work on their linux releases very soon.
<monkeystance> ok so I downloaded snap from my package manager which may or may not be apt
<monkeystance> what can I do with it?
<leftyfb> monkeystance: sorry, but we only support Ubuntu here
<leftyfb> monkeystance: if you want snap support, go to #snappy
<monkeystance> thanks
<leftyfb> monkeystance: please stop asking for help/support here if you're not running Ubuntu.
<jdr> How would one find hex code for Page up
<Firefishe> tomreyn: Thanks for the suggestions.  I was making supper.  I'll consider it, but a complete re-install is (*groan*) not on my to-do list of late. ;-)  I've run into this problem with the app before, I just need to remember what I did.,
<sere_> Firefishe: did you check out that repo?
<tomreyn> Firefishe: understandable. a VM or chroot would be another option.
<Firefishe> sere_: That's the .deb file I can't seem to install.
<Firefishe> tomreyn: I've never had to use chroot (and VM isn't practical on this old box) for PolarView in all the time I've used it.  It's one of those stickler little nidbits of information that was used to set things up once, then forgotten.  I've forgotten it about three times. ;-)
#ubuntu 2019-05-19
<sere_> Firefishe:  did you add the repo to your source.list ?
<Firefishe> sere_: I'm looking into that as we speak.  I've been away from debian-based distros for a while.
<sere_> Firefishe: that is probably why it wont install
<sere_> Firefishe: https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/05/fix-libpng12-0-missing-in-ubuntu-1804.html
<sere_> Firefishe: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libpng12-0/download
<sere_> Firefishe: the second one tells you how to add the repo
<Firefishe> ere_: I added it using the repository dialog in synaptic (my old standy), and when I updated it, I tried to type "libpng" in the search box, but nothing came up.  I checked that the "ALL" part was selected in the left-column dialog, too, and it still didn't come up.  I have the .deb, but it won't install.  Let me try to get some pastebin stuff from the situation.
<Firefishe> sere_: Here's the pastebin:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6k6tHYQwGk/
<Firefishe> sere_: And here's the contents of the startup script:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4XrqW4qgvS/
<Firefishe> sere_: Here's another installation attempt using dpkg:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F62VRfg72F/
<sere_> Firefishe: give me a sec im going to check the package
<Firefishe> sere_:  Thank you.
<sere_> Firefishe:  what distro are you running?
<Firefishe> sere_: 18.04 LTS
<chrisps> if i wanted to have multiple x86-64 laptop computers communicating with eachother locally via some sort of wired network, what would be the ideal choice for fastest communication between the devices?
<leftyfb> chrisps: for what?
<Firefishe> What is the command line syntax for installing 32-bit libraries (multilib)?
<Firefishe> ia32-libs doesn't seem relevant anymore.
<chrisps> they need to index a large number of binaries that have debug information and digest them with ghidra to generate function hashes
<leftyfb> Firefishe: lib32z1
<leftyfb> chrisps: you still haven't answered the question. File shares? shared filesystems? cluster computing?
<chrisps> i just want to be able to communicate between them via sockets
<leftyfb> chrisps: ok, so put them on the same network?
<chrisps> could i just wire them all up together with lan cables and that would work? im not very familiar with this subject
<leftyfb> chrisps: use a switch
<leftyfb> chrisps: make sure you have a router or some sort of dhcp/dns server
<leftyfb> chrisps: regardless, you're a bit beyond the scope of this channel. Let us know if you have any issues with Ubuntu. For anything else, try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<chrisps> o i tried to join #linux not ##linux before this, thanks for the pointers
<Sveta> nice
<sere_> Firefishe:  do you mean sudo dpkg —add-architecture i386 ?
<coolmax10> How do I get a custom resolution when using nvidia drivers on ubuntu 18.04?
<coolmax10> How do I use custom resolution when using nvidia drivers on ubuntu 18.04?
<Firefishe> leftyfb: Thanks.  I actually did that, and I think that name is the most ridiculous shorthand for such a heretofore well-known library set.  Sheesh.
<Firefishe> leftyfb: I did find it, but wow!  What a name change!
<sere_> Firefishe: im trying to compile it now
<sere_> Firefishe: are you on 64bit?
<Firefishe> sere_: Relative to your statement about add-architecture, I did see that.  However, as for leftyfb's comment regarding "lib32z1" I did install that.  Do you think I need to do the other command, too?  I've never had to before now.  Never even heard of it.
<Firefishe> sere_: Yes, 64bit5
<Firefishe> 64bit
<Firefishe> sere_: I didn't get the "couldn't find a suitable installation..." error.
<Firefishe> It's just a png library.  It *should* just install, and not be relevant unless an application makes a call to it.l
<Firefishe> sere_: I've never had so much problem.
<sere_> Firefishe: I installed libpng just fine but still getting error.. trying to work it out
<sere_> Firefishe:  I got past the error
<sere_> error while loading shared libraries: libSM.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sere_> Firefishe: ok i got it working
<Firefishe> sere_: What do I do?
<sere_> Firefishe:  one sec
<Firefishe> k
<sere_> Firefishe: https://imagebin.ca/v/4hZrrM5q1Y50
<Firefishe> sere_:  I see that it's installed, but I can't see how you got around the problem.  There's a lot of business on that screenshot
<Firefishe> busy-nes is what I meant.
<Firefishe> I can't spell today...  busy-ness
<sere_> im trying to find the files.. i was just showing you
<Firefishe> or use english idiom properly LOL
<Firefishe> sere_: k..  Thanks
<sere_> Firefishe:  where is your polarnavy folder?
<Firefishe> sere_: /opt/polarnavy, where I've always ran it.
<Firefishe> do I need to make a simlink?
<Firefishe> symlink
<Firefishe> to the libpng.so.0 library?
<Firefishe> libpng12.so.0 rather
<sere_> Firefishe:  you need to copy libSM.so.6, libICE.so.6, libpng12.so.0 to /opt/polarnavy/
<sere_> Firefishe: i have to be 32bit also
<Firefishe> as symlinks or the libaries, themselves?
<sere_> Firefishe: i copied the files themselves but symlinks should work also because the program looks for the dependencies in the polarnavy
<sere_> Firefishe:  i believe its /opt/polarnavy/bin actually
<sere_> Firefishe: all of polarnavy files are in polarnavy/bin for me
<Tsynk> Ubuntu 19.04 after the most recent updates, my laptop freezes now after unplugging the power supply, how to fix?
<Firefishe> sere_: Copying the files now.   I'll let you know.
<sere_> Firefishe:  I got mine from my .steam 32bit runtimes folder. I can send them to you if needed
<Firefishe> sere_: I think I copied the wrong libraries.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YfBm9mswwj/
<Tsynk> I also can't put my laptop in suspend and hibernate.
<sere_> Firefishe: yea you copied the 64bit files
<Firefishe> sere_: Would the 32-bit be under snap?
<sere_> Firefishe: not sure what you mean? snapcraft?
<sere_> or snapd?
<Firefishe> I have lib32z1 installed
<sere_> Firefishe:  sudo updatedb
<Firefishe> sere_: Hold on, let me get the directories.  I did that.
<Firefishe> sere_: It's how I found them
<sere_> Firefishe: I will just send them to you
<Firefishe> sere_: That would work, too.  Thanks.
<Firefishe> sere_: But let me pastebin what locations came up with locate.
<sere_> Firefishe: ok
<Firefishe> sere_: Here's the paste:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YpQBv3FGSx/
<sere_> Firefishe:  yea i dont see any .32bit files
<Firefishe> sere: I remember when all one had to do was do:  `sudo apt-get install ia32-libs' -- Then, do a `sudo ldconfig' -- and you were done.
<sere_> Firefishe:  i dont know to much about that
<Firefishe> sere_: Got them.  Thank you.  I'll put them in and see if it works.
<sere_> Firefishe:  Your Welcome. I can send my hold polarnavy folder if i need to
<Firefishe> sere_: I appreciate that.
<Firefishe> sere_: Let me see if it works, first, though.
<sere_> Firefishe: ok cool
<Firefishe> sere_: I've been using this app for years, and I've never had so much trouble with it.
<sere_> Firefishe: Ive had trouble in the paste with libpng. Im just glad we figured it out
<sere_> past*
<Firefishe> sere_: I don't think the transfer worked.  Can you please resend?
<sere_> Firefishe:  yea if failed. you have to accept it
<Casper26> Anyone seen an issue were when you go to system settings user accounts and click the unlock button it just flashes and doesnt let you put your password in?
<tomreyn> Casper26: i haven't seen that. which ubuntu version are you running?
<Casper26> 16.04 desktop
<tomreyn> Tsynk: sounds like acpi issues. can you post the url returned by    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> Casper26: what does this return?   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<Casper26> it flashes and says authentication attempt unsuccessful please try again and quickly closes
<Tsynk> I PMed it.
<Casper26> https://termbin.com/88vr
<tomreyn> Casper26: when you run "groups" in a terminal, which groups other than your own are reported?
<Tsynk> I'll be right back.
<Casper26> adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers libvirtd
<tomreyn> Casper26: does this say that ubuntu-desktop is installed?   apt search --names-only '^ubuntu-desktop$'
<Casper26> ubuntu-desktop/xenial-updates,now 1.361.3 amd64 [installed]
<Casper26>   The Ubuntu desktop system
<tomreyn> Tsynk: hmm actualyl this log looks fine, but you don't seem to have tried to suspend there, yet. cn you reboot, login and let the desktop start fully, open any simple application such as gedit or the calculator, and suspend (which will fail), then hold down both AltGr (right hand 'Alt' key) and SysRq, and while doing so, tap the following keys with a 10 second break in between: S U B  - then it should reboot (and you can release the keys), then
<tomreyn> come back here and post the system journal again:    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> actually post the previous journal then:     journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> Casper26: can you run this and report the output?   md5sum /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/com.canonical.controlcenter.user-accounts.policy
<tomreyn> mine is:
<tomreyn> 6f5841da6b666b8c89435ac62a703994  /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/com.canonical.controlcenter.user-accounts.policy
<Casper26> 6f5841da6b666b8c89435ac62a703994  /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/com.canonical.controlcenter.user-accounts.policy
<tomreyn> Casper26: are you working directly on this computer or are you logged in removely somehow (vnc, rdp etc.)?
<Casper26> not remote
<tomreyn> Casper26: can you run "journalctl --follow" in a terminal and leave it running, then try to unlock the user management again?
<tomreyn> Casper26: then press ctrl-c on the terminal and show what was added in the meantime - paste to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<Casper26> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f28PhCnjTw/
<Casper26> Permissions?
<Tsynk> tomreyn, I do have a log where that failed during a session.
<tomreyn> Casper26: please show the line returned by:   ls -l /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkit-agent-helper-1
<tomreyn> can go here directly if just one line
<tomreyn> Tsynk: good. do you want to share it?
<Tsynk> Yeah, exporting it now.
<Casper26> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 14864 Mar 27 10:40 /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkit-agent-helper-1
<tomreyn> Casper26: okay, and now:  apt policy policykit-1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Casper26> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<tomreyn> no url?
<Casper26> no
<tomreyn> that's strange
<tomreyn> try this:   apt-cache policy policykit-1 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Casper26> i noticed that permission is -rwxr-xr-x om another machine i have it is -rwsr-xr-x
<Tsynk> This issue didn't happen until today after I applied some updates.
<Casper26> https://termbin.com/17ye
<tomreyn> Tsynk: so that's suggesting it can be a regression then. can you please file a bug on this:  ubuntu-bug linux
<tomreyn> (run this command froma terminal)
<Tsynk> tomreyn, run ubuntu-bug linux on the Terminal?
<tomreyn> Tsynk: yes
<Tsynk> Alright.
<tomreyn> Casper26: is it possible that you followed some guide on 'securing your ubuntu' where you were running 'find' to disable the suid / sgid bit on binaries?
<Casper26> not to my knowledge
<tomreyn> Casper26: because this seems to have happened here. /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkit-agent-helper-1 is the binary which gets called by the user management GUI (and many other settings GUIs) to gain superuser (root) permissions to change these settings.
<tomreyn> this is what permissions on this file look like on my ubuntu 16.04.6 VM:
<tomreyn> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 15K Mär 27 15:40 /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkit-agent-helper-1
<tomreyn> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 14864 Mar 27 10:40 /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkit-agent-helper-1
<tomreyn> ^ yours
<tomreyn> note the fourth character differs
<Casper26> can it be changed back?
<tomreyn> yes, but such should not happen in the first place. i'm wondering wherther you need to file a bug, or whether you changed it yourself
<qwebirc51124> Is it the place to enquire about Ubuntu problems. I am facing a couple of problems
<qwebirc51124> After I install Nvidia driver I am unable to login ther is just a black screen
<Casper26> i may have changed it a couple of days ago virtualbox was having issues because /usr/lib was not owned by root in fixing this i may have run it recursively
<tomreyn> Casper26: to correct it, run:   sudo chmod u+s /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkit-agent-helper-1
<tomreyn> Casper26: this sounds like you should reinstall soon, you most likely have a lot of permissions and ownerships set incorrectly now
<tomreyn> and things such as "/usr/lib was not owned by root" don't happen all of a sudden by themselves
<Casper26> believe i will
<tomreyn> it suggests that an administrative user made changes with a massive impact without realizing so.
<Casper26> that fixed my issue by the way
<tomreyn> this very issue, yes, but you'll have a lot more
<Tsynk> tomreyn, I have reported it.
<Tsynk> Thanks for your help.
<tomreyn> Tsynk: thanks for filing bug 1829636
<ubottu> bug 1829636 in linux (Ubuntu) "Laptop freezes up after unplugging power supply" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829636
<Tsynk> Welcome.
<Casper26> thanks tomreyn i'll be reinstalling tomorrow appreciate all your help and your time.
<tomreyn> Casper26: you're welcome (and this sounds like a good plan). :)
<tomreyn> Casper26: in the future, if you're unsure whether it's a good idea / safe to make changes in a specific location on your file system, just come here and ask, it's most likely worth it.
<Casper26> will do ;)
<tomreyn> generally, you shouldn't need to change permissions anywhere other than in your home directory, and maybe /media or /mnt
<tomreyn> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<tomreyn> Tsynk: oh and you should also check for a firmware update for your mainboard / computer
<Tsynk> Alright, I will see if HP has one.
<tomreyn> those often solve acpi issues. thise wouldn't explain why this issue is only occurring since the latest updates you installed, but it's possible the same issue was there before and the update only triggers it more badly now than before.
<tomreyn> Tsynk: have you been able to identify the exact HP model? I tried to find out, but without much look.
<tomreyn> this command returns the string i've been working with:  journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<tomreyn> but the bottom of your laptop will probably state the real ~5 character model name.
<tomreyn> one of these, i think https://support.hp.com/us-en/products/identify?q=HP%2015%20Notebook%20PC&filter=-1&origin=pdp
<tomreyn> anyways, i'm out for the night, good luck.
<Tsynk> tomreyn, yeah, I still have the sticker that says what it is it.
<Tsynk> HP 15-f233wm
<justaddcoffee> can someone please help me with my microsd card formatting problem (gparted not working nor is dd command from terminal with elevated priv) see image please https://imgur.com/a/0wyVXHk
<justaddcoffee> 18.04.2 LTS 4.18.0-20-generic desktop
<jcotton> check for a write protect switch on the card or adapter
<justaddcoffee> output error states-Unable to open /dev/sdb read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sdb has been opened read-only
<justaddcoffee> thanks jcotton i have jiggled it up down up down tried in all positions to no avail
<jcotton> you've checked separately on the card and adapter if you're using one?
<justaddcoffee> i beleive so- the mircro card has no addaptor and the adaptor has a switch which i have played with the next adaptor has no swithch
<justaddcoffee> let me rewrite sorry for confusioin
<justaddcoffee> the micro sd card itself has no switch, then the card reader has a switch which i have tried to alter with no luck and then lastly the reader that connects to pc via usb with a card reader plugged into that has no switch to adjust
<justaddcoffee> any ideas to force the dd
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your device, then pastebin the output please
<justaddcoffee> just going to give it another minute to populate information
<justaddcoffee> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8fjbsX835f/
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: is there data on it you cant loose?
<justaddcoffee> no happy to blast it
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: try to format it with gparted
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | justaddcoffee
<ubottu> justaddcoffee: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.30.0-3ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 493 kB, installed size 2032 kB
<justaddcoffee> i have and it fails
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: mtp-probe: bus: 3, device: 7 was not an MTP device this is mostly not great news
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: did you try your card in another device?
<mafuo> hi
<justaddcoffee> i did and it shows the card as incorrect size 27 instead of 64
<justaddcoffee> Gigs
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: thats weird indeed, you know the story before this all happened?
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: wich layout did it have, was it working on another Os?
<justaddcoffee> its a brand new card that i formatted in the card reader that show the card as wrong size then switched readers showed correct size with unallocated space, so i tried to format and dd the bloody thing and get error about it being opened in read only mode tried unmount and gparted again no joy
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: did you format it via nautilus?
<justaddcoffee> no
<justaddcoffee> should i give it a go
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: you can try nautilus & disktools sure
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: but normally, if gparted cant format it, its bad news
<justaddcoffee> nautalus output this https://imgur.com/a/awaXCXw
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: i see your card is called, rasp.. did it came out of a Pi or an arm device?
<justaddcoffee> i renamed the smaller of the two partions during a format https://imgur.com/a/b3wv33J
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: try to wipe that rasberry partition
<justaddcoffee> initial one on the other card reader that showed the micro sd card as wrong size
<justaddcoffee> this it what i get when i try that https://imgur.com/a/ovI30S9
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: maybe try to format it via another os or phone?
<speiros> Hi people.  Can I please inquire as to the angle where Ubuntu may be headed into the future?  I mean, is it becoming google-ised, as I presume?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | speiros
<ubottu> speiros: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<speiros> Thanks lotuspsychje
<justaddcoffee> what do you think of this lotuspsychje https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ykQQkSqCNT/
<strixdio> any ideas why ubuntu qemu guest with QXL graphics just boots to a black screen?
<strixdio> changing to VGA works, but definitely not a good solution
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: do you know it it came out another device or Os before?
<justaddcoffee> no it didnt it was always this one
<plongshot>  Are there more than one configuration file for iptables rules? I had edited some rules in a ufw directory in a file called before.rules (I think).  [1]: I don't want to start making a mess if I use iptables command. [2]: I think I prefer to edit files directly with an editor. Which one is right to focus on consistently then? And do I have to migrate my modifacations in before.rules?  I want to get right with this then be
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: try to format it via another Os, if that doesnt work i would return it under warranty to the store
<younesbe> nino
<pabs3> is there a way with ufw to write the firewall changes to the config but not apply them to the running kernel, so that the changes only happen after a reboot?
<plongshot> does uptalbes and ufw have separate files to store firewall rules?  Therefore, if I decide to stop using ufw and use iptables instead (i know ufw is a frontend for iptables)  and I've made modifacations to rules using ufw  -- then do I have to migrate those changes to iptables before disableing ufw?
<Randolf> I'm trying to get JavaFX working.  I've installed Java 11 using apt, and done the same with OpenJFX 11.  Java works just fine, but JavaFX is not found by applications that depend on it.  What are the additional steps I need to take to get JavaFX to work?  Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> Randolf: can you pastebin the errors to the channel please, volunteers might have an idea whats going on
<plongshot> I want to disable ufw on my server and quit using it in favor or iptables directly.  I've already made some modifications to rules using ufw and I notice there are some files that ufw uses (eg: before.rules, after.rules, etc).  If I want to keep the modifications that were made using ufw,  do I have to apply the modificatoins in iptables before disabling ufw?
<Randolf> lotuspsychje: Only two lines show up (separated by the first slash):  Error: Could not find or load main class NAME_OF_CLASS / Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javafx/application/Application
<fling> I forgot what to put in sources.list to be able to install update-manager-core when updating from artful 17.10
<fling> With the default it says artful Release' does not have a Release file.
<cfhowlett> !eol | fling see the EOLupgrade tutorial
<ubottu> fling see the EOLupgrade tutorial: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * Randolf is AFK for approximately 15 minutes.
<fling> thanks!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<gambl0re> is it normal for kwin_x11 to use high cpu?
<IIIdefconIII> Morning! im struggling geetting my smb mount to work in fstab, im getting special device does not excist, i am able to mount i from terminal with command nautilus smb://path
<IIIdefconIII> is has 17 characters so i cant mount it from the configuration panel not sure if that has anything todo with it
<IIIdefconIII> so basicly its 2 questions, 1 can a men still open a 17 characters drive from the +other locations in the explorer, and does any one wanne help me out with this fstab
<Ben64> what did you put into fstab
<IIIdefconIII> /10.3.1.1/library /mnt/library cifs username=htpc,password=xxx,vers=3.0,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm  0  0
<IIIdefconIII> still trying to create a .smb file docs says put it in the /home/username/.smb but i have already a folder called .smb so not sure where to place it, searching on the web as i speak
<Ben64> needs two slashes at the beginning
<IIIdefconIII> /10.3.1.1/library /mnt/library cifs username=htpc,password=4845488T,vers=3.0,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm  0  0
<IIIdefconIII> i have 2
<Ben64> you wrote one
<IIIdefconIII> hexchat just deletes one :)
<IIIdefconIII>   //10.3.1.1/library /mnt/library cifs username=htpc,password=4845488T,vers=3.0,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm  0  0
<Ben64> do you have cifs-utils installed
<IIIdefconIII> yes
<Ben64> how about smbclient
<IIIdefconIII> let me check, id didnt install any packages related to smb
<IIIdefconIII> i assumed cause when i mount it from terminal it works i didnt need any extra packages
<Ben64> doing nautilus isn't mounting
<IIIdefconIII> smbclient is installed yes
<IIIdefconIII> ow its just browsing xD ok
<Ben64> does 'smbclient -L 10.3.1.1' show the library share
<IIIdefconIII> Reconnecting with SMB1 for workgroup listing.
<IIIdefconIII> do_connect: Connection to 10.3.1.1 failed (Error NT_STATUS_RESOURCE_NAME_NOT_FOUND)
<IIIdefconIII> Unable to connect with SMB1 -- no workgroup available
<IIIdefconIII> its still trying to connect from smb 1 mmm thats odd
<Ben64> windows 10?
<IIIdefconIII> yes
<Ben64> well there's your problem
<IIIdefconIII> ? i dont understand
<IIIdefconIII> i did ggave the fstab command vers=3 option
<Ben64> try to get it to mount in command line before putting in fstab
<IIIdefconIII> so thats mount -o \\10.3.1.1\library /mnt/library right?
<IIIdefconIII> first mkdir /mnt/library (sry still learning as we go)
<Ben64> something like sudo mount -t cifs //10.3.1.1/library /mnt/library user=usr,pass=pw,uid=1000,gid=1000,vers=3.0
<Ben64> might need -o before user
<IIIdefconIII> that worked
<IIIdefconIII> indeed with -o
<Ben64> oh that's easy
<IIIdefconIII> hehe, so how to put it in fstab correctly now xD ill try some things
<Ben64> same stuff, slightly different order
<IIIdefconIII> ok so  i changed it to udo mount -t cifs //10.3.1.1/library /mnt/library -o credentials=/home/iiidefconiii/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,vers=3.0 and it works now going to try egetting it in fstab
<IIIdefconIII> in fstab it gives me mount error 2 now, no such file or directory
<IIIdefconIII> /10.3.1.1/library /mnt/library cifs credentials=/home/iiidefconiii/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,vers=3.0,sec=ntlm 0 0
<Ben64> you changed it
<IIIdefconIII> you mean the part of the username password to a credential fils?
<Ben64> from your line you said worked to the fstab
<IIIdefconIII> yeah the manual mount
<IIIdefconIII> this works: sudo mount -t cifs //10.3.1.1/library /mnt/library -o credentials=/home/iiidefconiii/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,vers=3.0
<IIIdefconIII> this doesnt: //10.3.1.1/library /mnt/library cifs credentials=/home/iiidefconiii/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,vers=3.0,sec=ntlm 0 0
<Ben64> right
<Ben64> do you see the difference
<IIIdefconIII> im searching :P
<IIIdefconIII> only the sec=ntlm? im missing something else?
<Ben64> yeah that's what i see
<IIIdefconIII> darn youre right that was it
<IIIdefconIII> thanks many times i was stuggling almost 2 days now xD
<IIIdefconIII> this post says to add that sec=ntlm thing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<IIIdefconIII> ok so i ts not mounted after a reboot
<IIIdefconIII> then when i do sudo mount -a, it works again is this a bug?
<Ben64> if mount -a works, then fstab works
<IIIdefconIII> any tips where i need to search? i got a idea but...
<IIIdefconIII> i did a chmod 600 on that credential files, maybe that could be the reason?
<Ben64> maybe you don't have network when it tries to mount
<IIIdefconIII> that could also be  it indeed cause its a vm with bridged network, can we put a delay in it?
<IIIdefconIII> i found a parameter _netdev ill try that
<IIIdefconIII> that didnt work argh
<IIIdefconIII> Ben64 got it working //10.3.1.1/library /mnt/library cifs credentials=/home/iiidefconiii/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,vers=3.0,noauto,x-systemd.automount
<nedR> hello... just a curiosity question : In my last ubuntu 14.04 i remember installing a kde app required 100s of MB of kde dependencies, In 18.04 such apps are just a couple of mb. Did i accidentally install kde in my system or did something change?
<Franknog> nedR: that's a good point. I seem to remember the same thing
<nedR> Hmm.. just found an app called kde connect on my ubuntu.. i dont remember installing it at all
<Franknog> nedR: might be native. it's a good one if you have an Android phone
<nedR> Franknog, ya it looks cool... i am just creeped out by finding it installed... did i do it? does it come with ubuntu? Did someone else install it? Do i need to get a carbon monoxide sensor?
<Franknog> nedR: lol reminds me of that guy who heard carnival music no matter where he stood in his apartment
<Draconis> hi all I usually set environment variables in .bashrc, but for some digitalocean tutorial I remember there was a different file I put them all in... and now I can't remember. Anyone got an idea where you can store environment variables besides .bashrc?
<tbrown> could someone tell me how to change the brightness on xubuntu there is no opition hurting the eyes
<Draconis> nm found it /etc/environment
<tbrown> or  a ark them
<tbrown> or a dark theme
<tbrown> anyone here hello
<cfhowlett> tbrown/ perhaps better asked in #xubuntu or #xfce
<guiverc> tbrown, settings editor has a number of settings for my displays, but no brightness option exists on mine (my displays don't offer it could eb the reason though)
<[rg]> password login is disabled by ubuntu server on default?
<EriC^^> [rg]: if nobody knows here, there's always #ubuntu-server
<[rg]> thanks
<rwp> [rg], Are you talking about /etc/ssh/sshd_config and PermitRootLogin without-password ?
<[rg]> yeah, thst looks like what im after
<rwp> "The default is prohibit-password."  man sshd_config(5)
<rwp> Set it to "PermitRootLogin yes" to get the previous behavior.
<[rg]> thanks
<[rg]> tho a user acount had the same issue, but I guess this will fix it
<rwp> I always use pwgen -s to generate long random passwords.  They aren't going to be guessed by a password guessing attack.  And fail2ban will keep the logfile noise to a minimum.
<rwp> Check /var/log/auth.log and see what log message is logged about why the access is not being allowed.  That will give a clue.
<rwp> Because if it is a non-root user being blocked then it won't be PermitRootLogin that is blocking them.
<[rg]> thanks rwp
<[rg]> oh it was public-key(denied)
<[rg]> see the thing is Im trying lxd containers but starting a prompt from exec doesnt give me a tty
<[rg]> so doing sudo stuff needed -S
<rwp> Working without a tty is fun and challenging.  So many things will buffer or not prompt then.
<rwp> If it is public-key denied then of course that is a different problem.
<[rg]> how does this setup work? how would I even have got keys on it in the first place?
<[rg]> interesting it does not come with python
<justaddcoffee> lotuspsychje, hey champ thanks for all your suggestions and help earlier re formatting my microSD card-turns out i didnt have exfat support installed on my ubuntu 18.04.2 desktop, after i ran a "sudo apt install exfat-fuse exfat-utils " the drive behaved well and was able to format it with out spitting errors
<rwp> [rg], If you are talking about some random LXD container then generally containers have a minimum of installation by design.
<justaddcoffee> lotuspsychje, spoke too soon think its my readers as my fone was able to format it immediatly and mount with correct size
<[rg]> rwp, the ubuntu 16.04 one, but yeah
<tbrown> Eric^^ I need the command again to install grub-images again I keep getting an error keep forgitting the command hope fully this is the last time asking lol
<cfhowlett> !grub | tbrown bookmark it
<ubottu> tbrown bookmark it: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tbrown> dont need windows
<tbrown> install downgraded verison of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> but you need to reconfigure grub, right?
<EriC^^> tbrown: sudo apt-get install grub-images
<tbrown> Thanks Eric^^
<tbrown> Your a life savor
<lone-pine> I need a version 6.0.x of mingw-w64 6.0.x, which was only 5.0.x in 18.04... is it possible to get that version of that package without upgrading my entire system?
<cfhowlett> compile from source is always an option if it's not in the repos
<tbrown> EriC^^ : Am getting an error : travis@travis-latitude2100:~$ sudo apt-get install grub-images Reading Packages Lists... Done Building dependecy tree reading state information.... Done E: Unable to lacate package grub-images
<rwp> [rg], I didn't know there was a single one container and no other.  I have always built my own containers myself.  So they have what I put there nothing more and nothing less.
<EriC^^> !info grub-images
<ubottu> Package grub-images does not exist in bionic
<EriC^^> !info grub-image
<ubottu> Package grub-image does not exist in bionic
<EriC^^> tbrown: i think the name was different
<EriC^^> tbrown: sudo apt-get install grub-imageboot
<tbrown> yep that it lol I did the same dang thing Eric^^ lol thanks
<EriC^^> np
<[rg]> rwp: that's a smart idea, thanks for the help
<tbrown> ok after that were do I place the ISO at EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> justaddcoffee: tnx for feedback! nice to know!
<EriC^^> tbrown: /boot/images
<tbrown> I thoight so have to install pcmanfm to give it root permison becuase it not showing on the default file manager
<activist> Hi all. I am getting "recv_socks_reply: Socks proxy returned bad reply" when i try to connect to OpenVPN server via Tor
<Sia-> hi, i've added 2 disk via raid to /mnt/md0 successfully, now how can i added to /media/mydisks and auto mount after start?
<_KaszpiR_> autofs
<fang> Hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> welcome fang, how can we help you?
<fang> I have a question
<Sveta> yes?
<fang> How to install VS2019 on ubuntu
<fang> ?
<_KaszpiR_> google
<lotuspsychje> _KaszpiR_: dont suggest to google as solution please
<Sveta> fang, see https://computingforgeeks.com/install-visual-studio-code-on-ubuntu-18-04-linux-mint-19/
<cfhowlett> https://itsfoss.com/install-visual-studio-code-ubuntu/
<Sveta> fang, but it is not official, I think
<Sveta> fang, official by microsoft, but not official by ubuntu
<fang> ohch
<_KaszpiR_> sudo snap install code --classic
<_KaszpiR_> better?
<Sveta> yes
<fang> vscode
<fang> yeah
<fang> thank you
<fang> :D
<_KaszpiR_> It think I should cease to answer such questions
<_KaszpiR_> *I
<fang> I'm a newbit XD
<fang> *newbie
<zheng> 哈喽
<cfhowlett> !cn | zheng
<ubottu> zheng: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Sveta> fang: does it work for you?
<fang> Sveta: yeah. I download and installed vscode.
<Sveta> fang: nice
<lone-pine> I tried installing mingw from source and now I've messed up my standard headers files. eg /usr/local/include/stdint.h is now the mingw version which only supports the Win32 target, so I can't build for linux... how do I get the old headers back?
<lotuspsychje> lone-pine: we dont really support compiling here, we reccomend using the packages from official repos
<lotuspsychje> lone-pine: can apt-cache search foo help you?
<lone-pine> I don't know, can it?
<lotuspsychje> lone-pine: there are some mingw packages there, but not sure if thats what you after
<lone-pine> oh I use that command to search for stdint.h to see what package has that file, then maybe try to reinstall it
<lone-pine> lotuspsychje, what I want is to undo mingw. It polluted my build system, and now I can't build using regular g++ (not mingw)
<lotuspsychje> lone-pine: from where did you install mingw to compile it from source?
<lone-pine> well sudo make install... It defaults to /usr/local
<lotuspsychje> lone-pine: yes, thats to compile it, but where did you get the source from
<lone-pine> Sourceforge, which seems to be mingw-w64's official distribution system
<lone-pine> https://sourceforge.net/p/mingw-w64/wiki2/Cross%20Win32%20and%20Win64%20compiler/
<lotuspsychje> lone-pine: cant you make uninstall?
<lone-pine> oh thank goodness that fixed it
<lotuspsychje> lone-pine: now do it the official way, with packages you find from apt-cache search
<lone-pine> lotuspsychje, the problem is I need version 6.0.0 which is only available in 19.04, I'm on 18.04
<lotuspsychje> !latest | lone-pine
<ubottu> lone-pine: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lone-pine> So is there a way I can backport it from 19.04 or do I have to upgrade the whole machine?
<lotuspsychje> lone-pine: we usually dont reccomend mixing packages, but its your machine, if you dont find any other way, you could try !pinning or !backports
<lone-pine> which is lower risk?
<lone-pine> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lotuspsychje> lone-pine: lowest risk, is to use the package on the right ubuntu version
<glario> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome glario
<meliodas> hello
<grufelous> Hey guys :)
<tarelerulz> Is there an easy to use tool to make USB thumb drive not just for Ubuntu iso?
<grufelous> Use rufus
<meliodas> why firefox can"t available
<grufelous> I have Windows 10 and Ubuntu dual booted on an SSD (UEFI mode/GPT partitions). I have a secondary harddisk where I store my common projects and file. I can use Windows to make Android Studio projects on it, but I can't use Ubuntu to make any projects on it. It always fails the build. I've tried chmod to give ample permissions to AS
<grufelous> Any clue what could be done?
<HenryCH> hi, on ubuntu 18.04 an application is failing to start because it cannot find java. I've installed java and get output when i run 'java --version', i've also set JAVA_HOME explicitly in /etc/environment, but it still complains, what am i missing?
<HenryCH> JRE_HOME is not set
<B1ack0p> hi. why isnt there proper default caps lock indicator on ubuntu like volume indicator?
<B1ack0p> i installed indicator-keylock but i dont like it.
<sonOfRa> HenryCH: that often depends on the application. Some applications do really weird things to detect java (and the java version)
<sonOfRa> And some tools, when detecting the wrong java version, will tell you they didn't find java.
<HenryCH> sonOfRa: ok, what do you recommend I do? I only have the one version installed
<sonOfRa> Tell us what the java program is, show us the actual output, anything that could help us help you.
<HenryCH> I was going to try setting JRE_HOME, but I was thinking maybe I'm doing it completely wrong because why aren't these just set by apt?
<HenryCH> sonOfRa: sure, 1sec
<sonOfRa> JAVA_HOME (and JRE_HOME even more so) are pseudo-standard. A lot of tools use them, but others don't. They're just an often used convention
<jeroenpraat> does anyone else have problems using super+L since today's update?
<lotuspsychje> jeroenpraat: seems to work here
<jeroenpraat> lotuspsychje: 19.04?
<lotuspsychje> jeroenpraat: no, im on 18.04
<jeroenpraat> aha
<jeroenpraat> ok, sorry I had to add that I; m on 19.04
<lotuspsychje> jeroenpraat: perhaps check your dpkg logs to see what packages installed
<jeroenpraat> yes
<lotuspsychje> jeroenpraat: maybe also tail -f /var/log/syslog while you lock screen
<jeroenpraat> lotuspsychje: May 19 12:30:20 uptown gnome-shell[1588]: Screen lock is locked down, not locking
<HenryCH> sonOfRa: the app is teamcity, here are the logs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pRVn35tm3z/
<HenryCH> i'll paste my java --version output 1sec
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<HenryCH> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gDKwPbB5wX/
<lotuspsychje> jeroenpraat: is your graphics card driver installed correctly?
<sonOfRa> HenryCH: and the actual program you're trying to run? That's got to be outputting something as well
<HenryCH> that was the first link
<sonOfRa> Can you repaste that? I switched sessions and I don't have it in backlog
<grufelous> HenryCH: "Java executable of version 1.5 is not found:"
<HenryCH> sonOfRa: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pRVn35tm3z/  i'll try to get some debug logs 1sec
<lotuspsychje> jeroenpraat: sudo lshw -C video would show
<sonOfRa> Not sure if TeamCity supports java > 8. Contact jetbrains support to find out
<B1ack0p> isnt there default caps lock indicator on ubuntu such as volume indicator and screen bright?
<jeroenpraat> lotuspsychje: thanks for your help. I've fount the solution here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=227258
<jeroenpraat> d
<lotuspsychje> ah great jeroenpraat
<jeroenpraat> although it's still unknown why that setting was changed
<jeroenpraat> yesterday evening it still worked
<lotuspsychje> jeroenpraat: check dpkg logs, maybe something related to gdm?
<sonOfRa> HenryCH: I'd probably try installing java 8 and trying again with that.
<sonOfRa> Lots of software is still not compatible with the rather vast changes that were introduced in java 9 and above
<HenryCH> sonOfRa: thanks, I'll try that now
<HenryCH> sonOfRa: i should uninstall my current version first yea?
<sonOfRa> Not necessary, you can switch versions with the update-alternatives tool
<HenryCH> sonOfRa: k, 1sec
<jeroenpraat> lotuspsychje: nothing about gdm in there
<lotuspsychje> jeroenpraat: can you pastebin?
<jeroenpraat> yes, one moment
<jeroenpraat> lotuspsychje: https://bin.disroot.org/?f0669505052ab402#TDCVFevtgLuM8cRAJPQnSBcH3FF/3cvqQYRtf0ew02E=
<lotuspsychje> jeroenpraat: maybe ubuntu-settings switched it?
 * uio looks around
<uio> /me oh
<jeroenpraat> lotuspsychje: don't know, can't tell
<lotuspsychje> jeroenpraat: its also just a wild guess..
<jeroenpraat> lotuspsychje: I don't have time to investigate that. I'm happy I've found the solution
<lotuspsychje> !yay | jeroenpraat
<ubottu> jeroenpraat: Glad you made it! :-)
<HenryCH> sonOfRa: battery died, works with jdk8, thanks!
<sonOfRa> no problem
 * uio Thinks
<lotuspsychje> uio: please dont use notices in the support channel
<uio> lotuspsychje, Why?
<lotuspsychje> uio: because #ubuntu is a support channel, only for ubuntu support questions
 * uio has a question about whether or not ubuntu will have powerpc support, or if it will always be continued. 
<uio> *discontinued
<dreamcat4> "unit -.mount is masked"
<dreamcat4> anyone every seen that error message on the live CD ?
<dreamcat4> because it's happening now, and google is not showing a solution
<blackflow> dreamcat4: and what's teh actual problem you're seeing?
<blackflow> I mean, ignore error messages, what erroneous state are you perceiving?
<dreamcat4> it's preventing me from running services on the livecd
<dreamcat4> i need to bring up ssh
<dreamcat4> it seems to be a dependancy for many systemd services
<dreamcat4> also: try googling -.mount
<dreamcat4> it's not easy
<dreamcat4> and +"-.mount" does not seem to be returning anything either
<blackflow> dreamcat4: you need to put it in quites
<blackflow> *quotes
<dreamcat4> i did
<dreamcat4> didnt help
<blackflow> without that +
<dreamcat4> no, the + is fine
<dreamcat4> that just makes is a required term
<blackflow> try this one   https://www.google.com/search?q=%22-.mount+is+masked%22
<dreamcat4> thanks
<B1ack0p> i will ask again. isnt there Caps Lock indicator default to ubuntu?
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: which version of ubuntu, which graphical desktop?
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: 18.04
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: i installed indicator-keylock but i dont like it. i need something like volume indicator or brightness indicator
<B1ack0p> why didnt ubuntu put caps lock as default i wonder
<B1ack0p> there are indicators working for other things but not caps lock
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: i'm under the impression that there is no default indicator. i guess most keyboards have LEDs which signal lock state.
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: but i dont have keyboard led light
<B1ack0p> i am angry with lenovo because of that already!
<B1ack0p> they ruined legendary ThinkPads
<tomreyn> me neither, i'm using the "lock keys" extension for gnome-shell
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: i am looking for something that shows in middle of screen like default indicators
<B1ack0p> even microphone has indicator . keyboard backlit has indicator but important caps lock not existing
<B1ack0p> on ubuntu
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: you'll probably need to wade through gnome extensions on your own, or write your own. :-/
<tomreyn> also consider filing a bug report if you consider this essential functionality.
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: how can i install gnome extension u use?
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: will they pay attention my bug report? or ignore?
<tomreyn> i cannot predict what will happen to your bug report.
<lotuspsychje> B1ack0p: if you file it, we be happy to affect it
<B1ack0p> they should put caps lock
<B1ack0p> i am telling here instead of reporting :p
<lotuspsychje> B1ack0p: as a user, you have the power to influence the ubuntu community
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: anything you post here effectively goes to /dev/null unless it results in immediate action. we're just volunteers, don't file bug reports for you.
<B1ack0p> where can i write a report?
<blackflow> B1ack0p: well, this chan being powered by volunteers who donate their time, nobody's gonna file it for ya ;)
<B1ack0p> okkk
<tomreyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<B1ack0p> thx tomreyn
<B1ack0p> reporting to launchpad
<tomreyn> gnome-shell is probably the package to report against
<nedR> B1ack0p, thinkpad has microphone indicator? thats cool. I hate Lenovo a little less
<tomreyn> so you'd run:  ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<B1ack0p> nedR: yes there is mic. indicator on ubuntu
<B1ack0p> i have ThinkPad x230 currently. i was happy with my old x201 which had all led indicators on the display lid..
<B1ack0p> oh for bug report i need to insall an app
<B1ack0p> ubuntu-bug
<tomreyn> if you had ubuntu-desktop installed, it'd be installed already.
<tomreyn> or just ubuntu-minimal i think. are you sure you're running ubuntu?
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: yes ofcourse
<B1ack0p> ubuntu 18.04
<B1ack0p> there is an app called ubuntu bug triage
<tomreyn> ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server depend on apport which provides the ubuntu-bug command.
<B1ack0p> installed but cannot see in app list
<tomreyn> run it from a terminal
<B1ack0p> how?
<B1ack0p> ok ran on terminal
<B1ack0p> opened launchpad web
<B1ack0p> but why cant i see ubuntu bug icon on app list?
<B1ack0p> i installed via store
<B1ack0p> it is snap app
<lotuspsychje> B1ack0p: that ubuntu bug triage snap is something else
<lotuspsychje> B1ack0p: please continue the way tomreyn suggested
<B1ack0p> Unable to identify application
<lotuspsychje> B1ack0p: wich packagename did you file to?
<B1ack0p> ok done
<B1ack0p> i reported the bug
<B1ack0p> but i said it is suggestion more than a bug in explanation
<B1ack0p> brb
<lotuspsychje> dear lord..
<OerHeks> b1[tab], if you look at the snap page, it is a command line util, https://snapcraft.io/ubuntu-bug-triage
<OerHeks> lolz
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: did you file the bug, yet? do you need more help with it?
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: thx i filed the bug
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powernap/+bug/1829651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1829651 in powernap (Ubuntu) "Caps Lock indicator on screen" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: hmm you filed this against an unrelated package, and not using ubuntu-bug
<tomreyn> shall we fix this?
<OerHeks> there is a gnome extention though .. https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/36/lock-keys/
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> me neither, i'm using the "lock keys" extension for gnome-shell
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: ok
<B1ack0p> how can we?
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: on the yellow line, where it says "powernap (Ubuntu)", click on the triangle left of it
<B1ack0p> ok
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: where it says "Package: powername", change that to "Package: gnome-shell"
<tomreyn> (keep Distribution: Ubuntu" unchanged)
<B1ack0p> ok
<tomreyn> click on "Save Changes"
<B1ack0p> importance?
<tomreyn> can stay as it is
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1829651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1829651 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Caps Lock indicator on screen" [Undecided,New]
<B1ack0p> done
<B1ack0p> thx a lot
<B1ack0p> also how can i install ubuntu-bug app properly?
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: now run this on your computer: apport-collect 1829651
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: oh you haven't installed it yet? ok, you need to      sudo apt update && sudo apt install apport
<OerHeks> B1ack0p, if you look at the snap page, it is a command line util, no icon in your menu  https://snapcraft.io/ubuntu-bug-triage
<tomreyn> this snap package is for a diff3erent purpose, B1ack0p doesn't need it
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: i did the command but it didnt do anything
<B1ack0p> it says apport alreadt exist
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: it surely did print some output
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: so it's already installed, and you can just do   apport-collect 1829651
<B1ack0p> apport is already the newest version (2.20.9-0ubuntu7.6).
<B1ack0p> i did thank you tomreyn
<B1ack0p> yes it collected bug and i reported
<tomreyn> ok, i see your bug report was updated accordingly.
<B1ack0p> doesnt it exist in app list?
<tomreyn> nbot all softwares provides exectuables, and not all executables come with an application icon
<Shamoel_> hi
<tomreyn> *not
<B1ack0p> what is ubuntu-bug-triage ?
<tomreyn> hi Shamoel_
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: an application for people who handle bug reports, such as yours
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: i installed via snap but it also didnt exist in app list
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: as OerHeks tried to explain previously, also snaps are not guaranteed to provide application icons on your desktop, they may just provide executables with a command line interface
<B1ack0p> hmm
<B1ack0p> ok thx
<Shamoel_> so i wass wondering if i can change the battery percentage in ubuntu (mate) its now if its full 83% but its need to be 100
<Shamoel_> does anyone now
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: how can i follow if it is fixed or get updates about the bug?
<Shamoel_> the battery is older so its nog 100 % anymore when its full
<B1ack0p> in my launchpad account?
<OerHeks> Shamoel_, does the percentage change, when you disconnect the powersupply?
<Shamoel_> no
<OerHeks> oke, then i guess your old battery will never goto 100%
<Shamoel_> it still says 83% but it needs to be 100
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: for bugs you reported initially, you will automatically get updates to the e-mail address you registered with.
<Shamoel_> yeah but like mac os change it to 100
<Shamoel_> and linux not
<B1ack0p> perfect
<B1ack0p> can i make suggestions in same way?
<B1ack0p> instead of bug?
<B1ack0p> or is there any other platform to make suggestions?
<Shamoel_> i now its just the vieuw but its more efficient
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: there is https://community.ubuntu.com/ for such
<OerHeks> Shamoel_, this command gives the true values >> upower -i `upower -e | grep 'BAT'`  >>>> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-obtain-a-laptop-battery-information-and-charging-state-on-linux
<OerHeks> so what apple says, is 1 thing..
<Shamoel_> thex OerHeks
<Shamoel_> thx
<Shamoel_> are you dutch OerHeks ?
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: you can login there using your existing account
<OerHeks> Shamoel_, yes :-)
<B1ack0p> ok
<Shamoel_> me to
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: i am there
<tomreyn> Shamoel_: is this a mac then? if it's not: some mainboard firmware configurations (you can enter before boot) provide a utility for battery calibaration there. others provide a windows-only utility for this.
<B1ack0p> i wish i could have @ubuntu.com email address :)
<B1ack0p> or something linux/ubuntu related
<B1ack0p> i dont like gmail/outlook or such emails
<OerHeks> B1ack0p, @ubuntu.com email adresses are given to ubuntu-members only, and are just a relay to gmail/outlook or such
<BluesKaj> protonmail fot security, but hte layoutsucks
<BluesKaj> the
<Shamoel_> its al macbook air tomreyn
<Shamoel_> a*
<B1ack0p> OerHeks: how can i be ubuntu member?
<tomreyn> Shamoel_: i don't think we can help then.
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<B1ack0p> i am using ubuntu for years but not an expert
<Shamoel_> 83% needs to be 100%
<B1ack0p> i just applied to join into translation team
<B1ack0p> i wish i could contribute more
<OerHeks> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<dsuch> Hello, I am on Ubuntu 18.04 - for some reason I cannot find rabbitmq.conf anywhere in the system. Does someone perhaps know how this file is called in Ubuntu 18.04 or where it should be located / created? Thanks. https://www.rabbitmq.com/configure.html#config-file
<tomreyn> dsuch: rabbitmq is a software whhc is not installed on ubuntu by default. did you install it, yet? if so, how?
<tomreyn> *which
<dsuch> tomreyn: I honestly have no understanding of why you are asking this question.
<dsuch> tomreyn: Are you a newcomer to Ubuntu or IRC?
<tomreyn> dsuch: not so much. you're asking where the main rabbitmq configuration file is located, but not explaining how you installed the software. so i need to ask, since this defines where the configuration file will be placed.
<dsuch> tomreyn: You can assume that if I had not installed it via apt-get then I would not have asked in #ubuntu
<dsuch> tomreyn: But if you do not know the answer, for instance, because you are not a regular user of RabbitMQ, then it is fine, it was just a quick question, do not feel compelled to act upon it really.
<tomreyn> dsuch: apt-get could install from any apt repositories you have configured oin your system, but it's not clear which ones are configured. since we only support ubuntu packages here, i'll assume you installed rabbitmq-server from ubuntu's apt repositories. dpkg -L <packagename> will tell you where packages place their files.
<dsuch> Ok, in case anyone was wondering, the file does not get created by default, and one needs to add it to /etc/rabbitmq/rabbitmq.conf manually.
<OerHeks> likely it is /etc/rabbitmq/rabbitmq.config, check  /etc/rabbitmq/rabbitmq-env.conf
<ChunkzZ> I'm trying to DD an img to my external usb3hdd.. every time I try with etcher, dd etc it says it's written it but when I open it with gparted or gnome disks, it says it's unallocated. it's like it's protected somehow??????????
<ChunkzZ> I've tried formatting with ext4 and ntfs and nothing is working :/
<ChunkzZ> anything I can do?
<ChunkzZ> it's a WD elements desktpp 3tb
<ChunkzZ> also, when I do try and dd to it... I open gparted and it says it's got no partiton label?
<ChunkzZ> just added it to msdos and formatted it to ext4 and it's saying there's 44gb in use?
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, ^
<ChunkzZ> what am I doing wrong?
<andrey> всем прив)
<andrey> необычненькое приложение
<andrey> что тут надо делать?
<leftyfb> !ru | and
<ubottu> and: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<leftyfb> !ru | andrey
<ubottu> andrey: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fang> hello
<fang> every body
<ChunkzZ> anyone?
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: what's the image you're trying to put on it?
<ChunkzZ> tomreyn, an ".img" file.
<ChunkzZ> it's every .iso and .img I'm trying./
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: what's in there? a partition table with multiple partitions, or a single file system, or something else entirely?
<ChunkzZ> idk?
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: then it will be difficult to advise you on how to write it properly.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: first, don't bother formatting anything you're writing an image to. It's pointless.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: loop=$(sudo losetup -f) ; echo $loop; sudo losetup -P $loop /path/to/imagefile.img # then run gparted /dev/$loop
<ChunkzZ> brb
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, what's that command again?
<ChunkzZ> I'm back on ubuntu.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: you should ask for help when you have the ability to run commands so people don't need to repeat themselves. Or configure your IRC client/bouncer to show you a bit of a buffer when reconnecting.
<ChunkzZ> sorry.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: loop=$(sudo losetup -f) ; echo $loop; sudo losetup -P $loop /path/to/imagefile.img && gparted /dev/$loop
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: or, instead of gparted, you can try running lsblk or fdisk
<ChunkzZ> > /dev/$loop to /dev/sda?
<McParen> hello, the kernel update 4.4.0-145 to 4.4.0-148 broke ubuntu 16.04 on my thinkpad, what can I do to solve this problem?
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, ^
<tomreyn> McParen: broke, how?
<ChunkzZ> 'cause it's not no directory
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: did I type sda anywhere?
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, it's saying no directory then
<McParen> tomreyn: it starts booting but hangs.
<tomreyn> McParen: where?
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, Could not stat device /dev//dev/loop3 - No such file or directory
<McParen> tomreyn: I dont know, before anything is dispÃlayed.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: oops, my bad. Try gparted $loop
<tomreyn> McParen: okay. do you know how to access the grub menu?
<tomreyn> !recovery | McParen
<ubottu> McParen: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, loop=$(sudo losetup -f) ; echo $loop; sudo losetup -P $loop /mnt/1D034128449B2E94/Backup/OS/Rock64/bionic-lxde-rock64-0.7.9-1067-arm64.img && gparted $loop ?
<leftyfb> yes
<McParen> tomreyn: after i had to cold reset the notebook, i can select previous versions, which works
<ChunkzZ> let me try
<tomreyn> McParen: so you're now booted into a previous kernel version and can work there?
<McParen> yes, i went one step back from 4.4.0-148 (which hangs during boot) to the previous 4.4.0-145, which works normally.
<tomreyn> McParen: okay. can you have a look at the /var/log/syslog.1 file? it should show what was logged during your 4.4.0-148 boot - if anything.
<tomreyn> McParen: it could also be in a different file matching the /var/log/syslog* pattern. you can use this command to see whether anything was logged for the 'broken' kernel: sudo grep -zF 'Linux version 4.4.0-148' /var/log/syslog*
<McParen> tomreyn: ok, give me a moment to try that.
<tomreyn> McParen: if you would like to share any output with us, you can use the pastebinit command:
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | McParen
<ubottu> McParen: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<odroid_> hi
<leftyfb> tomreyn: syslog likely won't show the previous boot
<leftyfb> McParen: sudo apt install linux-image-extra-4.15.0-148-generic linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-148-generic
<tomreyn> leftyfb: probably not, but if it did, that sbe good to see.
<odroid_> updating cache is taking so long
<leftyfb> odroid_: you're going to need to be more specific than that
<odroid_> i am new to linux and trying to update the system
<leftyfb> McParen: one of those packages it might not find. I think it's called linux-modules-extra now. Can't hurt to try both
<leftyfb> odroid_: what version of ubuntu are you running
<odroid_> mate
<leftyfb> odroid_: what version? Let me guess, you're running the Arm version on your Odroid hardware?
<odroid_> yes
<McParen> tomreyn: it doesnt seem to have logged anything from the 4.4.0-148 version, only the 145 which booted successfully.
<leftyfb> McParen: please see my suggestion above
<tomreyn> McParen: okay, thanks for checking.  please post the output of:  dpkg -l linux-image\* 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i like to understand why things are not working as they should be instead of just trying to make something work.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: it's a quick and easy thing to try and will tell you what the issue was if/when it solves the issue
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i don't see how it will tell that.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I had this issue on my 16.04 server. I had to install linux-image-extra for each new kernel I installed or it wouldn't load the storage device. Then I  learned they updated the package name to linux-modules-extra. Ever since installing that for the latest kernel, it now pulls it down for all newer kernels
<tomreyn> leftyfb: did you file a bug report on this?
<McParen> tomreyn: this is the output of dpkg: https://termbin.com/zfip
<leftyfb> tomreyn: nope. I have bad experiences with filing bugs.
<tomreyn> McParen: thanks, please give me a minute
<McParen> leftyfb: I would try installing other kernel packages if no other solution emerges.
<leftyfb> McParen: also, not really related to your issue, but I would recommend installing the hwe kernel.
<tomreyn> McParen: sorry, my command wasn't ideal, can you do this instead:  dpkg -l linux-\* 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<McParen> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/cyvr
<tomreyn> thanks, looking
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, Unit -.mount does not exist, proceeding anywa
<tomreyn> McParen: hmm this didn't hint on what the issue may be, yet. can you post this as well, please:   lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<leftyfb> McParen: did you install linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-148-generic or was it already installed?
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, ?
<McParen> leftyfb: i did not install any kernel related packages explicitely, if it is there, then it was installed by the update routines.
<leftyfb> McParen: ok, just checking
<ChunkzZ> sigh.
<tomreyn> McParen: the package leftyfb inquired about is not installed on your system (and doesn't need to be unless you intend to install the !HWE kernel)
<McParen> tomreyn: this is the lspci output: https://termbin.com/g9zq
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(loop=$(sudo losetup -f) ; echo $loop; sudo losetup -P $loop /mnt/1D034128449B2E94/Backup/OS/Rock64/bionic-lxde-rock64-0.7.9-1067-arm64.img &&;lsblk ; sudo fdisk -l $loop;)
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, bash: command substitution: line 9: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(loop=$(sudo losetup -f) ; echo $loop; sudo losetup -P $loop /mnt/1D034128449B2E94/Backup/OS/Rock64/bionic-lxde-rock64-0.7.9-1067-arm64.img && lsblk ; sudo fdisk -l $loop;)
<leftyfb> um
<leftyfb> tomreyn: ii  linux-modules-extra-4.4.0-148-generic  4.4.0-148.174        amd64        Linux kernel extra modules for version 4.4.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<leftyfb> tomreyn: that shows as installed, does it not?
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, um what?
<McErroneous> Hi, how to choose "Desktop Environment" from cli ? (like xwmconfig in Slackware, to choose between installed DE)
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: please run the last command I gave you
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: and paste the termbin url here
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, https://termbin.com/wgxx
<tomreyn> leftyfb: 4.4.0-148.174 != 4.15.0-148
<leftyfb> oh right
<leftyfb> my bad
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, ?
<tomreyn> McParen: okay, you have intel graphics. i'll check for a bug report on this quickly
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: ok, so it looks like that image has 1 single 3G partition in it.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: sudo losetup -d # this will remove the loops device we just created for your image
<ChunkzZ> so what to do?
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: ok, when you are flashing this image, are you first making sure your destination is unmounted?
<ChunkzZ> yes.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: can you paste here the exact dd command you are running
<ChunkzZ> I'm using etcher leftyfb
<ChunkzZ> should I try dd?
<tomreyn> McParen: so i can't find an existing bug report on this - would you mind filing one?  ubuntu-bug linux
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: "2019 May 19 09:01:06 <ChunkzZ>	also, when I do try and dd to it... I open gparted and it says it's got no partiton label?"
<ChunkzZ> yes
<ChunkzZ> I have tried everything
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: please paste the exact dd command you used here
<tomreyn> McParen: whether or not you'll file the bug report, you have then two approaches you can take for a workaround: one is to install the 4.4.0 kernel package (a newer one than the one which breaks for you) from !proposed, the other is to install the newer !HWE kernel version.
<tomreyn> !proposed | McParen
<ubottu> McParen: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<tomreyn> !hwe | McParen
<ubottu> McParen: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<McParen> tomreyn: how and where exactly would i file that bug?
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, dd bs=8M if=/mnt/1D034128449B2E94/Backup/OS/Rock64/bionic-lxde-rock64-0.7.9-1067-arm64.img of=/dev/sdd && sync
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: are you using sudo?
<ChunkzZ> yes.
<ChunkzZ> running as root
<ChunkzZ> I see in gnome disks that there's now loop devies?
<ChunkzZ> devices*
<tomreyn> McParen: if you run, on your computer, in a temrinal window, this command, then it will file a bug:  ubuntu-bug linux
<tomreyn> McParen: you will be guided through creating an ubuntu sso account as part of the process (doesn't take long, ensures you'll get updates on the bug report).
<McParen> tomreyn: okay, I'll do that then. if i install anything from proposed and the hwe package, will this be supported by the usual ubuntu updates?
<ChunkzZ> so what to do leftyfb ?
<compdoc> ChunkzZ, those are from snaps
<ChunkzZ> compdoc, what?
<tomreyn> McParen: -proposed is a way to test packages before they are properly released. i would not recommend you keep this enabled generally. so if you'll go this way, you should disable this repository abfter installing the updated kernel package. and you'll keep receiving updates normally.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: are there multiple loop devices or just loop4?
<compdoc> snaps is a way to install and run a program, and it creates loopback devices
<ChunkzZ> multiple
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: ok, are you sure those weren't there before? Those should have always been there
<tomreyn> McParen: HWE kernels will continue to be supported until the end of the ubuntu 16.04 support life, just like the 4.4 'GA' kernels you run now. which is in april 2021
<ChunkzZ> I just ran the command again leftyfb loop=$(sudo losetup -f) ; echo $loop; sudo losetup -P $loop /mnt/1D034128449B2E94/Backup/OS/Rock64/bionic-lxde-rock64-0.7.9-1067-arm64.img && gparted $loop and Unit -.mount does not exist, proceeding anyway.Unit -.mount does not exist, proceeding anyway.
<ChunkzZ> oops, pasted twice.
<tomreyn> McParen: i'll be gone for a few minutes, will respond to your questions when i return
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: why would you run the command again? That was just for gaining information
<McParen> tomreyn: okay.
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, idk, I want to fix it.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: sudo losetup -d  # maybe run this twice
<ChunkzZ> do I format with gparted?
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: please don't just keep pasting commands assuming it's going to fix things when you don't know what they do. Unless someone here is trying to help you and is telling you to do so
<ChunkzZ> ok.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: what did I tell you about formatting earlier?
<ChunkzZ> yeah well it's not working leftyfb
<ChunkzZ> Unit -.mount does not exist, proceeding anyway.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: partitioning/formatting your destination device when you are writing a disk image to it is a complete waste of time
<ChunkzZ> OK!
<ChunkzZ> ^ Unit -.mount does not exist, proceeding anyway.
<leftyfb> please stop posting that
<ChunkzZ> why does it say it then?
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: it's a known bug with gparted. Ignore it
<ChunkzZ> oh.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: run your dd command again. Note how long it takes to write the 3G image.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: did you create the disk image or did you download it?
<ChunkzZ> downloaded it
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: why are you trying to write this image to a hard drive?
<ChunkzZ> does it matter?
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: if it didn't I wouldn't have asked
<ChunkzZ> I'm trying to get the hdd working. lol
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: trying to get the hdd working?
<ChunkzZ> yes, to boot from it. sigh.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: ok, and will you be booting this hard drive from an ARM system?
<sappheiros> is it safe to install falkon 3.1 when muon package manager only has falkon 3.0.1?
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, ....
<sappheiros> https://www.falkon.org/2019/03/19/falkon-310-released/ shows a tar.xz file. is it the same as tar.gz ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-do-i-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: that disk image is for an ARM processor. Not x86. You will not be booting that image from an x86 PC
 * sappheiros checks https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/what-is-the-difference-between-a-tar-gz-and-a-tar-xz-file-4175429959/
<leftyfb> sappheiros: sudo snap install falkon
<leftyfb> sappheiros: that will get you 3.1
<sappheiros> isn't there controversy about using snap?
<ChunkzZ> and your point is leftyfb ?
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: will you be booting that hard drive from an ARM system or x86?
<ChunkzZ> why?
<ChunkzZ> so you can tell me you can't support me
<sappheiros> should i uninstall falkon from muon before doing snap, leftyfb?
<ChunkzZ> lol other hdd's work fine, it's just this bitch of a hdd.
<leftyfb> sappheiros: sure
<sere_> is there a way to search for a specific file on a drive lets say poop.txt and delete all of them.
<sappheiros> leftyfb: will it erase all my saved passwords?
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: ok, good luck
<leftyfb> sappheiros: to be honest, I'm not sure if the snap will carry over the user setting from the apt package. It might, but I'm not sure. Either way, removing the package or installing the snap should not delete any of your user settings
<sappheiros> i just found a way to export passwords as XML in falkon
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, wtf you mean good luck?!
<ChunkzZ> Ubuntu 18 x64 won't write to hdd the hdd. there's a problem. where? idk. but it's like it's write protected. I've tried other hdd's and they're fine.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: I cannot and will not help you if you refuse to answer questions
<tomreyn> McParen: i see no more questions - did you choose a way to go?
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, ^ and yes, will be using an arm system.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: if that is the case, then there's no amount of writing disk images that is going to help you. You have a hardware problem. Not ubuntu. Please try #hardware
<ChunkzZ> LMAO
<ChunkzZ> knew it.
<ChunkzZ> asshole
<ChunkzZ> :P
<leftyfb> !op | ChunkzZ
<ubottu> ChunkzZ: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: you are welcome to /part now
<ChunkzZ> why
<rich__> language
<ChunkzZ> oh
<sappheiros> leftyfb: fyi - error: snap "falkon" is not available on stable for this architecture (i386) but exists on other
<sappheiros>        architectures (amd64).
<McParen> tomreyn: i'm filing the bug report right now. what would you recommend to do? I'd rather like to uninstall 4.4.0-148 and just keep using 145 which works, and then try again a few months later.
<McParen> tomreyn: is there a way to uninstall the latest kernel and set 145 to be the default boot option?
<leftyfb> sappheiros: ok, then it's not available for i386. I'm going to guess that might be the case for any other package.
<Mech0z> When I use XRDP where is it I am supposed to wifi networks, before I updated to 18.04 I used to have a network symbol in the topright corner
<tomreyn> McParen: you could do this, but doing so will make your system lack important security fixes.
<Mech0z> I am connecting from Windows with remote desktop and putty
<leftyfb> McParen: I would recommend trying the hwe kernel
<tomreyn> McParen: the default kernel is always the one with the highest version number (but you can override this if needed). i also think you should try either the HWE kernel (probably X, too, as the wiki explains) or the 'proposed' kernel.
<McParen> leftyfb: how likely is that the hew kernel will break some other things? this is my main machine and i do not want to brick it completely.
<sappheiros> it says at https://www.falkon.org/download/ to use the distro's repositories ...
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: so because you don't like the answer you were given and refuse to believe the fact that you, yourself proved and stated, after I helped you for the past 1.5 hours and in the past, that makes me an .... ? You are welcome to leave if you are just going to be disrespectful to the people who try to help you
<leftyfb> McParen: unlikely. But it's also trivial to boot the kernel that still works. Just like you already have
<sappheiros> but elsewhere falkon says there's a newer release on tar.xz
<sappheiros> should i not try to install this tar.xz instead of using muon?
<sappheiros> is it not easy to do?
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, you're not helping me though.. I've already tried ##hardware
<ChunkzZ> lmao
<leftyfb> sappheiros: you'll have to seek support from the falkon project. There is no supported 3.1 package for i386 for you
<ioria> McParen, it should not break anything, but what's the problem with 4.4.0.148  ?
<McParen> ioria: on my thinkpad L460 148 hangs during boot, before x is started.
<sappheiros> leftyfb: how do you know http://download.kde.org/stable/falkon/3.1/falkon-3.1.0.tar.xz is 64-bit only?
<sappheiros> there is a 32-bit windows version ...
<sappheiros> ChunkzZ: why are you saying things like 'lmao'?
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: I've spent the last 1.5 hours helping you and came to the conclusion that is is a hardware issue, not software/ubuntu. The same conclusion you already knew and were refusing to telling anyone for fear they would tell you to seek support from the appropriate channels as opposed to wasting our time and yours here
<leftyfb> sappheiros: I don't. But I do not know it's not supported here
<sappheiros> leftyfb: because muon shows 3.0.1 as the latest?
<ioria> McParen, can you boot in text mode  ? (from the grub screen, replacing quite splash with  text)
<leftyfb> sappheiros: because can only support packages available in the Ubuntu repos
<tomreyn> McParen: by the way, if i was to guess why your system fails to boot with the new kernel image but not the old one, i'd bet on a mainboard firmware bug, combined with the changes introduced in the -148 security patch, which is discussed here: https://usn.ubuntu.com/3982-1/
<sappheiros> is it possible to break the system -- and have to, for example, reinstall the OS and lose my data -- if i try to install a tar.xz instead of what's in the muon package manager?
<tomreyn> McParen: so my recomendation is to upgrade your mainboard firmware first, which may already make kernel -148 work.
<sappheiros> i mean, assuming i follow what's stated as solution on askubuntu.com
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb: what did you say!?
<ChunkzZ> ...
<sappheiros> ... seems so: https://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-do-i-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file#comment855548_25961 -- so the official position is not to try to install tar files manually if stability is a priority?
<ChunkzZ> Running to ops because I said something that everyone has. Hahaha.
<McParen> tomreyn: as I said, this is my main machine, so i do not want to break even more things by playing around with firmware updates.
<tomreyn> McParen: i understand. in this case, the HWE kernel is worth a try. you can uninstall any kernel packages by version number, e.g.: sudo apt purge '.*-4\.4\.0-148.*'
<McParen> tomreyn: thats what i'll do. thanks very much for your time.
<ioria> McParen, can you boot in text mode  ?    i mean, in this way, you can check where exactly the process hangs
<sappheiros> how do we get packages into the muon package manager?
<McParen> ioria: i havent tried yet.
<tomreyn> McParen: here's how you can change / override which kernel grub (the boot loader) will load by default (this way you don't need to uninstall any packages, nor make sure you keep newer kernels off your system):  https://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry
<ioria> McParen, it's not dangerous, i can grant you
 * tomreyn bbl
<b1ack0p> okkk
<McParen> ioria: i'm using the affected machine right now, so i have to try that later.
<ioria> ok
<sappheiros> leftyfb: i uninstalled falkon via muon, and now the icon is showing in menu and quicklaunch taskbar as a gear instead of the falcon :(
<sappheiros> any ideas? >_>
<sappheiros> norry
<sappheiros> *sorry -- i meant i reinstalled it
<Mech0z> Is there a way to get the GUI I see when I connect a monitor when I do remote desktop using XRPD
<sappheiros> i mean i uninstalled it, then after reinstalling it (from muon -- didn't try tar.xz file) now made this problem ... ...
<Mech0z> so I get the "real" 18.04 gui
<leftyfb> Mech0z: I would suggest x11vnc(ubuntu) with a vnc client on Windows or something like teamviewer.
<leftyfb> sappheiros: log out and back in? I'm not familiar with falkon or muon.
<Mech0z> leftyfb: thanks that works 10x better than the remote desktop
<b1ack0p> just banned from #windows because i use "u" instead of "you" :o
<sappheiros> ._.
<sappheiros> sorry to hear that b1ack0p
<b1ack0p> really weird guys
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, I found my problem.
<ChunkzZ> Found a PMBR partition table in /dev/sdb
<ChunkzZ> sorry, btw. I haven't been to sleep yet trying to get it working...
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, ^
<McParen> tomreyn: when i start 4.4.0-148 in recovery mode, as suggested, this is the position where the system hangs: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/424436382/IMG_20190519_165849066.jpg
<sappheiros> leftyfb: restarting restored the falcon icon to the falkon menu & quicklaunch areas. thanks
 * sappheiros reads https://www.linux-apps.com/content/show.php/?content=137507
<sappheiros> how do i help update 3.0.1 to 3.1.0 in muon package manager?
 * sappheiros reads https://manual.lubuntu.me/4/4.2/muon.html
<sappheiros> i mean, for falkon app
<Mech0z> leftyfb: hmm after a disconnect VNC is now super laggy, remote desktop works better, is there performance settings somewhere?
<leftyfb> sappheiros: please stop asking. 3.1 of falkon is not support in ubuntu for i386. Seek support from the Falkon project
<leftyfb> sappheiros: i386 is being dropped for support for almost every aspect of technology. I do not think you're going to get anyone to package it up for you.
<sappheiros> leftyfb: no, my question now was about getting involved with ubuntu's muon and package updating in general
<sappheiros> but thank you for clarifying that i386 support is a waste of time
<amosbird> are there any laptops that have such layout? https://la.wentropy.com/0CcM.png
<mario_> ciao
<mario_> come funziona qua?
<ikanobori> !it | mario_
<ubottu> mario_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mario_> grazie mille ok
<b1ack0p> super mario_ ?
<mario_> only english pls
<b1ack0p> sure
<b1ack0p> i installed virtual box but it is not latest release. what s the ppa to add to get the latest update?
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: virtualbox.org provides an apt repository you can use. neither 3rd party repositories nor PPA's are supported here.
<b1ack0p> i will check thx tomreyn
<Filippo_FK> salve, posso???
<liusg> hi
<liusg> i use first time
<liusg> hellow
<liusg> what you?
<liusg> see you
<liusg> who
<liusg> hellow
<cfhowlett> ask you ubuntu question liusg
<liusg> we arm chat
<liusg> my english is pool
<BluesKaj> liusg, rpi ?
<cfhowlett> what is your first language, liusg
<liusg> yes
<liusg> chinse
<liusg> china
<cfhowlett> !cn | liusg/
<liusg> you?
<ubottu> liusg/: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !kylin | liusg
<ubottu> liusg: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is an official part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntukylin.com/
<boredguy> nice. do u have one in hindi?
<liusg> ok thank you
<BluesKaj> don't think that will help if he's using a rpi arm device
<cfhowlett> ... I tried ...
<liusg> i study ing
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, yeah there's not much else you could do ;-)
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj/ how did you detect the RPI?
<BluesKaj> arm
<cfhowlett> :)
<BluesKaj> i have one, seldom use it, but it was a backup just in case
<hello> peppermint OS has been awesome
<cfhowlett> hello/ good to know, but completely offtopic here
<naptastic> Not sure where to ask. How can I configure my system to use *EVERYTHING* the DHCP server sends back? IP address, subnet mask, resolvers, search domain, hostname, NIS domain, routes, etc?
<leftyfb> naptastic: turn the system on?
<leftyfb> naptastic: by default, ubuntu should use everything provided by DHCP(besides hostname)
<naptastic> leftyfb, a default Ubuntu system ignores resolvers*, search domain, hostname, and NIS domain.
<leftyfb> naptastic: a default Ubuntu does not ignore resolvers
<leftyfb> nor search
<naptastic> (* it uses some weird proxy thing running on localhost. I didn't ask for that.)
<leftyfb> naptastic: which points to the resolvers assigned by DHCP
<naptastic> why?
<leftyfb> naptastic: nmcli device show $1 | grep DNS
<leftyfb> naptastic: https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/systemd-resolved.html
<leftyfb> naptastic: some more useful reading: https://linuxhint.com/flush_dns_cache_ubuntu/
<naptastic> ok, but I already have a caching nameserver with split-horizon DNS. I'm not sure why, but the local proxy is definitely not getting the right view. If I manually set it to my internal resolvers, I get the results I expect.
<naptastic> But I shouldn't have to do that. It should just take whatever DNS gives it, or offer that option.
<naptastic> s/DNS/DHCP/
<naptastic> the systemd attitude of "we know better than the local admin" is really getting on my nerves.
<leftyfb> naptastic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/network-manager/+bug/1624317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624317 in network-manager (Ubuntu Zesty) "systemd-resolved breaks VPN with split-horizon DNS" [High,Confirmed]
<tds> naptastic: what actual issue are you having with resolved? could you pastebin `systemd-resolve --status`?
<naptastic> tds, I have a split-horizon DNS setup so my internal hosts can find each other by DNS, but internal hostnames aren't exposed externally.
<naptastic> At some point between 16.04 and 18.04 (I know that's not very helpful) that stopped working.
<naptastic> And now this VM won't boot and I can't tell why.
 * naptastic is really batting 1.000 today
<b1ack0p> i m having this problem after i added virtualbox repository : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fhB82Tb394/
<b1ack0p> what can i do?
<b1ack0p> i was following these instructions : https://tecadmin.net/install-virtualbox-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<b1ack0p> i did this : echo "deb [arch=amd64] http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian $(lsb_release -sc) contrib" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<blackflow> b1ack0p: you forgot -a for tee and now you overwrote it
<b1ack0p> what can i do?
<blackflow> https://askubuntu.com/questions/124017/how-do-i-restore-the-default-repositories
<_KaszpiR_> b1ack0p also please give us result of command 'uname -a'
<blackflow> b1ack0p: and also, if you want to add repos manually like that, add them as their own file under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<b1ack0p> i dont know how to do that
<b1ack0p> i am just following in web search
<blackflow> btw, the instructions you were "following" don't mention that echo and tee
<blackflow> b1ack0p: do you really need the latest VirtualBox? Something you need that the regularly packaged version doesn't have?
<blackflow> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.2.18-dfsg-2~ubuntu18.04.5 (bionic), package size 16652 kB, installed size 77065 kB
<b1ack0p> blackflow: it is not a need. i just like to have updated apps with repositories
<blackflow> b1ack0p: well I'd suggest, if you really didn't need a specific version, stay with packaged applications
<blackflow> installing software outside of the package manager is a quick way to break your entire system if you don't know what you're doing.
<b1ack0p> ok but now how can i get rid of those warnings?
<blackflow> b1ack0p: the first link I posted to you will restore the default sources.list. then, use the apt-add-repository as the link YOU posted actually suggests.
<blackflow> also know that third party repos are not really supported here in #ubuntu, so you'd be on your own with that.
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> ok seems now everything normal
<b1ack0p> it doesnt give warnings after i make sudo apt update
<blackflow> b1ack0p: did you restore the default sources.list?
<b1ack0p> i am not sure
<blackflow> b1ack0p: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<b1ack0p> blackflow: only this in there : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic main universe restricted
<blackflow> b1ack0p: so you're missing the update and security repos. run the "Software & updates app again and select bionic-security and bionic-updates from the Updates tab
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> blackflow: how is it now? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W7xFspBCdR/
<b1ack0p> why cant i get actual resolution of display on vbox i dont know..
<b1ack0p> it is 1024x768
<Caterpillar> What is the path of systemd unit files? I am helping a person but I use another distro
<tomreyn> Caterpillar: see systemd.unit(5)
<Caterpillar> tomreyn: I just said that I am using another distro
<tomreyn> Caterpillar: i assumed you were sitting next to one another.
<ioria> Caterpillar, on ubuntu , default for repo pkgs is /lib/systemd/system; overrides in /etc/systemd/system
<tomreyn> ubuntu man pages are available online at http://manpages.ubuntu.com
<b1ack0p> ok resolution fixed
<JonelethIrenicus> anyway to get webp support?
<blackflow> b1ack0p: that sources.list looks good. as for the resolu.... yeah... you installed the guest additions in the VM?
<Caterpillar> ok
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: you don't seem to care very much about it, but your apt sources aren't restored to defauls, yet
<blackflow> tomreyn: oh?
<b1ack0p> tomreyn: really i am confused :/
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: sorry, i got it wrong, soince restricted is listed first, i guess it's fine.
<tomreyn> you might want multiverse, not sure
<b1ack0p> well
<blackflow> tomreyn: I doubt the order of components is important
<tomreyn> blackflow: it's not, i just read it wrong as a result
<blackflow> ah
<gambl0re> what is kwin_x11? is it normal for it to consume 12-24% cpu usage?
<blackflow> yeah I wasn't going into which components were enabled, as long as main and at least universe is there, although yes, restricted without multiverse is a bit weird.
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: so, normally you don't want to touch /etc/apt/sources.list - just leave it as it is, and create files like /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list instead, or better user apt-add-repository (--remove) ...
<blackflow> (my point primarily was that bionic-updates and bionic-security were missing after the file was overwritten by botched tee)
<blackflow> and definitely, as mentioned before, don't touch sources.list, add separate files or yeah, apt-add-repository.   the latter is even in the tutorial that was supposedly being "followed"
<b1ack0p> tomreyn: blackflow: thx. i didnt know what i was doing while doing that :/
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: always think twice before you sudo, especially when (not) following guides not from *.ubuntu.com (or not for your ubuntu release)
<b1ack0p> ok
<tomreyn> and if you're unsure, just ask here, that's fine.
<b1ack0p> i always ask thx for your helps
<b1ack0p> unlike #windows u guys help me a lot :)
<b1ack0p> i got kicked today from #windows by a crazy op lol
<jeremy31> u did?
<andrei> Hi people
<Sir_Andrei> I have a problem on an Acer E-315
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I've installed Lubuntu 18.04.2 without any apparent problem (GPT partition, UEFI mode).
<Sir_Andrei> But... well, the PC doesn't seem to realize it have an OS installed... you know.
<TJ-> Sir_Andrei: there's a common issue with some Acer models; You need to enter the firmware setup at power-on, find the 'Security' page, enable Secure Boot, and then on the same page there should be a "Trust" option that launches a file browser. With that you need to 'trust' the /EFI/ubuntu/ shimx64.efi and  grubx64.efi - after marking them trusted, you can disable Secure Boot if you wish.
<Sir_Andr1i> Ok, I am on the boot menu.
<Sir_Andrei> Read, I had a little conn problem. Can u repeat the filenames please. @TJ.
<TJ-> Sir_Andrei: several UEFI setups have this, here's a photo of one such. You can see the "Select and UEFI file as trusted for executing" in the lower part. http://iam.tj/projects/misc/UEFI-InsydeH20-Trust-Bootloader-File.jpg
<TJ-> Sir_Andrei: /EFI/ubuntu/ shimx64.efi and grubx64.efi
<Sir_Andrei> Thx.
<Sir_Andrei> Fine, I got the file on the corresponding menu.
<Sir_Andrei> Now it's asking for a "Boot Description".
<Sir_Andrei> TJ ^
<TJ-> Sir_Andrei: you'd have to check with your PC's manuals for that, presumably it just wants some descriptive text? Maybe "Ubuntu" is sufficient
<rud0lf> i'm replacing CPU in my laptop with faster one, same specs except GHz's on it and VT-x capability.. will i need to do something in ubuntu to reflect it?
<Sir_Andrei> TJ, thx, I reached the point where I can boot the system, That's nice :D
<rud0lf> i mean, like these microcode upgrades performed some time ago (automatically)
<TJ-> rud0lf: the firmware may not support enabling the VT-x functionality
<TJ-> Sir_Andrei: I'm glad it was that simple!
<rud0lf> :(
<TJ-> rud0lf: then again, it may :)
<TJ-> rud0lf: but do keep that in mind
<rud0lf> quit playing games with my heart ;)
<Sir_Andrei> You deserve a f*cking beer TJ.
<rud0lf> TJ-: i mean, will i need to apt-get something
<TJ-> rud0lf: no
<rud0lf> ah thanks
<TJ-> rud0lf: the PC's own firmware/setup options may not include one to enable VT-x, even if the CPU has it. Is it an Intel or AMD CPU?
<rud0lf> intel
<OerHeks> make sure your laptop mobo supports a fresh cpu ..
<rud0lf> i can take no vt-x support, i'm more after 1.8 -> 2.5GHz and 1MB -> 6MB cache
<rud0lf> OerHeks: i did read lot of forums and tech specs
<TJ-> rud0lf: right, Intel CPUs do have this requirement to enable such functionality, so might also be worth checking with your PC maker to ensure the PC has the latest firmware
<OerHeks> good luck
<rud0lf> thank you :)
<rud0lf> both
<b1ack0p> on Thunderbird mail when i right click on junk mail to empty, it doesnt empty
<b1ack0p> i can delete one by one but it doesnt empty junk mail folder
<b1ack0p> it seems a bug
<b1ack0p> how can i fix that problem?
<OerHeks> b1ack0p, spam folder is recycled any 24 hrs, iirc
<ioria> b1ack0p, honestly, i don't use TB, but probably it's by design; i mean you cannot empty it in one shot 'cause not all the junk mails are 'junkie'
<OerHeks> once per 24 hrs it syncs with your provider email, something like that
<b1ack0p> ioria: it was emptying
<b1ack0p> i checked all of them and i want them empty
<b1ack0p> so why did they put empty function on right click?
<mouses> b1ack0p: ask the people who wrote that software
<ioria> b1ack0p, ctrl+a to select all, then shift+delete to nuke it.
<b1ack0p> it is default in ubuntu
<b1ack0p> ioria: ok but it should empty with right click also :/
<OerHeks> the function also deletes junk/spam on your provider email, if you delete it in thunderbird only, the spam will remain
<OerHeks> dump it in spam, and forget
<b1ack0p> OerHeks: it was working before. i guess it s a bug
<b1ack0p> also in other mail apps it works
<OerHeks> maybe you can put stricter rules in settings?
<b1ack0p> u could be able to empty by right click as deleted mails folder
<OerHeks> i don't care actually, about spam removal, it happens automaticly
<b1ack0p> manual or automatic it should be optional
<ioria> b1ack0p, "Thunderbird's designers were aware that no Junk detection system is 100% foolproof, so didn't think an automatic delete would be useful or acceptable to most users. "
<pauljw> i just went and used right click on my TB junk folder and it deleted all the mail in it.
<ioria> b1ack0p, what version of TB ?
<b1ack0p> ioria:
<b1ack0p> ioria: where can i find out the version?
<ioria> b1ack0p, apt-cache policy thunderbird
<OerHeks> thunderbird > help ?
<b1ack0p> Installed: 1:60.6.1+build2-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<b1ack0p> 60.6.1 (64-bit)
<ioria> pauljw, what's your version, please ?
<b1ack0p> pauljw: weird
<b1ack0p> which ubuntu do u have?
<b1ack0p> i have 18.04.2
<pauljw> same, but i'm on 16.04
<b1ack0p> that s why it was working in old versions. i guess with recent updates something is broken on TB
<b1ack0p> i mean some months ago it was working but not now
<b1ack0p> should i report as a bug? :p
<OerHeks> just check your settings, one can delete spam immediatly
<OerHeks> oh, the smiley question
<pauljw> my version of TB is the same.
 * OerHeks is out
<b1ack0p> OerHeks: i never play with settings..
<b1ack0p> besides there s no such setting..
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: I can right-click on my spam folder in TB and select "empty Junk" and it empties
<b1ack0p> so what s wrong with my TB? :/
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: I just tried with a google apps account and regular IMAP account. Both work
<pauljw> i just configured it in this 18.04 vm and was able to delete the junk mail here too.
<b1ack0p> leftyfb: i have outlook account
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: outlook is a mail client. Not a protocol
<b1ack0p> ok
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: regardless, I have accounts on both outlook.com and office365. Both of those were able to empty the junk folder a well
<b1ack0p> leftyfb: what could be wrong with my TB?
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: maybe try wiping (moving) your ~/.thunderbird and setting up the account from scratch and see if that resolves it?
<Guest68726> hello i just recently dual booted ubuntu and windows and my sound is gone (tried all the different things with alsa and pulse audio purging and reinstalling, restarting pulse audio etc) no avail works in windows 10 though
<Guest68726> so think its some kind of drive issue but not sure what to do from here
<b1ack0p> maybe i try deleting my account and re-setting ?
<TJ-> Guest68726: did you warm reboot from Windows into Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: I would do all of the settings. If you're only going to do the account, there's no difference in deleting it and recreating it than if you just created a 2nd account using the same info and set a different name
<Guest68726> TJ: hm no should I?
<Guest68726> what would that do (sorry if noob question)
<TJ-> Guest68726: there are issues where the hardware doesn't get correctly reset and a cold boot (power off/power on) will solve it. There are other possibilities such as ACPI which we can investigate if that isn't the solution
<b1ack0p> leftyfb: finally
<b1ack0p> now it empties junk
<b1ack0p> after deleting recreating mail account
<Guest68726> TJ-, ok well let me boot into windows, restart from windows and login to ubuntu and see if it changes anything.
<Guest68726> brb
<leftyfb> heh. I don't think he understood
<b1ack0p> who?
<leftyfb> Guest68726
<b1ack0p> guest run windows updates maybe drivers missing and also run ubuntu update also
<TJ-> leftyfb: hmmm, looks that way!
<b1ack0p> damn
<b1ack0p> battery threshold doesnt work on ubuntu :/
<b1ack0p> i set it 75-80% but i realised it charged 100%
<b1ack0p> it is a ThinkPad x230
<plongshot> Does anyone know of a way to apply upgrades in a tentative way where you have a way to  revert the changes that's fial proof and unless you accept the changes by a timeout time it revers automatically?  A kind of safety mechanizm to run on a server?
<plongshot> fial\fail
<Bilbo0> Is this a site trusted/blessed by ubuntu? https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> Bilbo0, it is an official ppa, yes, unlike other ppa's
<leftyfb> plongshot: no. Though you can downgrade your packages within some period of time
<OerHeks> still, sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall  # is my preferred choice, you must have a reason for the need of newer drivers
<plongshot> leftyfb: Right on.  Someone should write that program.
<leftyfb> plongshot: have at it
<plongshot> :>
<Bilbo0> OerHeks: It's not about using newer drivers, it's about getting my system to use my existing driver, since they are being ignored in favor of nouveau which is bugging out and causing crashes
<OerHeks> if i read back properly, that gforce 750 would run on nvidia 334 and up
<plongshot> I think that it's 'configuration management' categorically that addresses that sort of thing..
<plongshot> hmm
<plongshot> puppet, docker, salt
<Bilbo0> OerHeks: was that directed at me?
<LinStatSDR> Hello all.
<LinStatSDR> How goes the things?
<OerHeks> Bilbo0, yes
<Bilbo0> OerHeks: How did you know geforce 750? And again, the first issue is that no nvadia driver is being used in the first place, nouveau is over-riding stuff and apparently making a mess of things.
<OerHeks> Bilbo0, i read ##linux too ..
<Bilbo0> ok just checking
<OerHeks> so just use the comandline with driver autoinstall, or use the sources menu, which has a gui for drivers
<OerHeks> but you knew that already
<Bilbo0> making sure I dont have to reexplain too much
<OerHeks> :-)
<Guest52480> TJ-, so I now know its a realtek audio and for some reason its not working in Windows anymore, soft boot into ubuntu didnt make a difference
<Bilbo0> OerHeks: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa OK, so I ran those commands, but I'm not sure what they did if anything, I open package manager, I have the choice of removing/complete removal, or reinstallation. It seems the package was already there, it doesn't seem like much happened.
<LinStatSDR> The installation for Nvidia should take at least 30s to install, depending on the speed of your computer and internet connection
<jeremy31> Bilbo0: what does this command result in from terminal> mokutil --sb-state
<LinStatSDR> At least for me it takes awhile, even when switching or reinstalling
<Bilbo0> jeremy31: The program 'mokutil' is currently not installed.
<OerHeks> mokutil is not needed, for official drivers
<OerHeks> really, just use the sofware & update menu, select a driver and install
<OerHeks> ( and no driver ppa needed for that older GPU )
<Bilbo0> OerHeks: The driver is already installed, it's just not being used
<Bilbo0> The driver that is being used, nouveau, is causing system crashes
<OerHeks> just installing that ppa does nothing, unless you had standard available nvidia drivers installed
<Bilbo0> OerHeks: I was told that the PPA would take care of disabling other drivers and enabling that driver
<b1ack0p> bye all
<b1ack0p> see you later
<OerHeks> i am not going to repeat, good luck
<Bilbo0> OerHeks: the driver is already installed, how do I force it to be used?
<jeremy31> Bilbo0: post URL from terminal for> inxi -Fxxzc0 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bilbo0> jeremy31: None of that's relevant
<jeremy31> Bilbo0: Why not?  Because you are using Mint?
<dax> that's okay, we'll take a look at it anyway thanks
<Bilbo0> jeremy31: Knowing what board I use won't tell you how to help me make Linux use the driver I want it to.
<TJ-> Guest52480: I recommended a HARD reboot (power-off) not SOFT
<Bilbo0> You might as well ask me what the capitals of various countries are.
<Guest52480> TJ-, im trying to install realtek drivers now think it could help?
<TJ-> Guest52480: audio drivers should already be installed
<Guest52480> TJ-, what was the apmi thing you were talking about? how to troubleshoot that
<LinStatSDR> Bilbo0: Have you used the driver found here: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/147582/en-us ?
<TJ-> Guest52480: ACPI? see http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> Guest52480: but before doing such things you should ensure all the basics are in place: Kernel driver, ALSA recognises the device and can list its sinks and sources
<Bilbo0> LinStatSDR: The issue is that even though Linux thinks I am using 384, I am actually using nueveau which is causing system crashes. So recommending more drivers isnt useful when I cant force my system to use the drivers I already have
<Guest52480> TJ-, how do I i know which kernel drivers to check are loaded?
<LinStatSDR> Bilbo0: After you download that file, open the terminal and go to the directory where it's stored. Once there, type chmod +x "name of file.run" then type ./"name of file.run" you may have to run as sudo but should resolve the issue you're having
<belanthor> Bilbo0: are you actually aware that, if you started a completely new install including backups, you would be ready by like an hour ago?
<LinStatSDR> Bilbo0: Maybe you're not using the correct driver. I've had issues in the past with an older 460se I had. Maybe trying the one provided by nvidia will give you better results.
<TJ-> Guest52480:  " lspci -nnk -d ::0403 "
<LinStatSDR> Bilbo0: The one in the link I provided you looks like it was released today. Maybe there is a bug.
<LinStatSDR> Errr on 5-14 rather.
<LinStatSDR> So pretty new.
<Guest52480> TJ: it lists kernel drivees in use snd_hda_intel and some modules does this mean theyre loaded?
<TJ-> Bilbo0: each kernel module/driver declares a list of device aliases it can handle. For GPUs those aliases include the PCI Vendor:Device ID, which can be seen at the end of "lspci -nn -d ::0300" in the square brackets. Doing "modinfo -F alias nvidia | grep -i $VENDOR'.*'$DEVICE " can confirm if the device is supported by that driver
<TJ-> Guest52480: Yes, "in use", so now show us " pastebinit <( aplay -lL ) "
<unlimiter> How can I get a list of instructions of my CPU architercture in binary?
<Bilbo0> TJ-: modinfo -F alias nvidia | grep -i $VENDOR modinfo: ERROR: Module nvidia not found. But maybe that's because I'm using nuoveau. On a very related note, how can driver compatibility matter if I can't get my system to use the driver in the first place?
<Guest52480> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sbZTJw9fdT/
<TJ-> Bilbo0: if "modinfo nvidia" doesn't find the file then the driver isn't installed. What does this report: "lspci -nnk -d ::0300" for the last line "Kernel modules:"
<Bilbo0> TJ-: Kernel driver in use: nouveau Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_384_drm, nvidia_384
<LinStatSDR> Bilbo0: Did you try the nvidia installer I linked?
<LinStatSDR> That should resolve your issue. 384 is kinda old, they are up to 430 for Linux now.
<Bilbo0> TJ-: everything says the drivers there, just not being used
<TJ-> Guest52480: good news, that all looks good. Try this: "speaker-test -D front:PCH -c 2 -l 2 -t wav "
<Guest52480> TJ-, how did you know what to put after the lspci to find only sound drivers? (just wondering)
<TJ-> Bilbo0: ahhh, ok, the module name is nvidia_384
<Guest52480> the ::number thing
<Bilbo0> LinStatSDR: at least two people have recommended I use the drivers the system recommends because otherwise there might be compatibility issues. Otherwise yeah I looked at the 430 driver, but that's a driver, not a installer. I don't know how to install said driver or even if I should
<TJ-> Guest52480: "man lspci" see the "-d" device option "::<class>" (0403 is the audio class)
<Bilbo0> LinStatSDR: And why would this driver be used while other drivers are ignored?
<Bashing-om> LinStatSDR: Take care here with OEM install as even Nvidia says not to do that: "Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package.
<Bilbo0> TJ-: Does module mean driver?
<LinStatSDR> This is true, but considering the current one is not functioning I don't see why this wouldn't be considered a potential solution.
<Bilbo0> LinStatSDR: It's not being used. That's a bit different than not functioning
<TJ-> Bilbo0: so I'd guess the nvidia modules are being blocked from loading. (kernel module == driver). Let's look for a blacklist for the nvidia: "grep nvidia /etc/modprobe.d/* "
<LinStatSDR> What's the difference.
<Bashing-om> LinStatSDR: Is :) A means of last resort I have been told :P
<Bilbo0> == means not equal to or equal to?
<LinStatSDR> Okay.
<TJ-> LinStatSDR: the difference is the module matches the hardware but it not being loaded
<Bilbo0> right, the driver could be fine, but if its not being used
<tbrown> EriC^^ : Something bad happen to me today I tryed will last night my computer was being odd with lubuntu with the LTS verison and I went to downgrade with imageboot again that was a very bad mistake because after that the terminal did not post it was odd because I did everything right. Will I went to the recovery opition under grub and got the network to work I went to the terminal installed openbox pcmanfm and I downloaded the network in
<tbrown> stall for Ubuntu 19.04 now everything is up running again I have Ubuntu Mate 19.04 Just Going to leave it to that.... IT WAS A NIGHTMARE...
<LinStatSDR> I suppose my argument is that with the installer, it should remove it from the blacklist if your command to remove it isn't working.
<Guest52480> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FkxhrQ4XVq/
<LinStatSDR> Since it does things a bit differently procedurarily.
 * LinStatSDR shrugs 
<LinStatSDR> best of luck :D
<TJ-> Guest52480: drat! You should have heard it say "Front Left", "Front Right" twice. So, "Device or resource busy" means some other process has 'grabbed' the audio device exclusively
<EriC^^> tbrown: sounds good, enjoy
<Bilbo0> TJ-: What do you mean by "=="?
<Guest52480> oh wow interesting
<TJ-> Bilbo0: "is equal to"
<TJ-> Guest52480: so let's find out if we can identify something: "lsof | grep /dev/snd"
<TJ-> Guest52480: as in "pastebinit <( lsof | grep /dev/snd )"
<tbrown> Eric^^ : I just want to say Thank You For Your Support & Help Mate... I wish I could pay you but man Thanks A lot... Sending Love Your Way <3 <3 <3
<TJ-> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> tbrown: thanks alot right back at you
<Bilbo0> TJ-: OK so now we know the name of the driver, what do we do with this information?
<TJ-> Bilbo0: I asked you to check if there's a blacklist preventing nvidia being loaded ... ^^^^
<Guest52480> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cnKPSVYt4G/
<TJ-> Bilbo0: As in:  Let's look for a blacklist for the nvidia: "grep nvidia /etc/modprobe.d/* "
<tbrown> Eric^^ : I just found out last night when Ubuntu Release 20.04 the security updates will last until 2030 that along time mate.
<Bilbo0> TJ-: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf:blacklist nvidiafb So possibly the culprit?
<TJ-> Guest52480: that looks about as I'd expect. Can I get you to log-out and log-in to your desktop session again, and then RETRY the speaker-test command and report if you hear anything, or if it reports "busy" again?
<TJ-> Bilbo0: no, nvidiafb is the old Nvidia Framebuffer driver, so that is standard blacklisted
<TJ-> Bilbo0: what does this report? "cat /proc/cmdline"
<Bilbo0> TJ-:  BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-50-generic root=/dev/mapper/mvg-roo ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<activist> Hi. Is there any blog pages or something like that which is explaining about Ubuntu security tweaks?
<activist> like this https://web.archive.org/web/20190219064943/https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/guidance/eud-security-guidance-ubuntu-1804-lts
<amin> hello
<TJ-> Bilbo0: so nothing preventing the load. I think we need to figure out where that nvidia_384 came from: "dpkg -S nvidia_384"
<amin> can i get help?
<activist> amin feel free to ask
<Guest52480> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/278GvFZqv6/
<amin> okay, so i have partitions created with squashfs-tools and now want to remove them, how can i do that?
<amin> i wanted to use an android emulator but it made all these 5 partitions, what to do?
<TJ-> Guest52480: hmmm, so as far as everything we look at is concerned, the device should be available. Have you used the PulseAudio control to check the config? you may need to install it "pavucontrol"
<TJ-> Guest52480: right now it 'feels' like its muted or the wrong profile or output port is selected. In pavucontrol check the Output Devices tab
<Bilbo0> TJ-: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *nvidia_384* but 340 and 384 came from driver manager.
<Bilbo0> TJ-: I can also see the driver in package manager.
<TJ-> activist: maybe this will help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Policies
<TJ-> Bilbo0: doh! silly me, the module is built by DKMS! Do "dkms status"
<Guest52480> TJ-,  hm it just lists Speakers as output devices
<Guest52480> port: speakers
<Guest52480> i do se Front left as 'silence' though
<artyx> Is there any sort of user space troubleshooting document for usb drivers ... every drive i stick into this usb dock is detected, but .. doesn't quite work
<Bilbo0> TJ-: nvidia-384, 384.130, 4.15.0-48-generic, x86_64: installed nvidia-384, 384.130, 4.15.0-50-generic, x86_64: installed along with some kernels listed that I'm omitting.
<TJ-> Guest52480: on the last tab there is a choice of "profile" - try others there
<TJ-> Bilbo0: that's fine, all looking good so far
<Guest52480> omg
<Guest52480> it works
<TJ-> Bilbo0: what I think is missing is the blacklist of the nouveau driver. With it missing, and it being included in the initialramfs image, it gets loaded first
<Bilbo0> TJ-: Well every fine is bad because it leads us closer and closer to "I just don
<Guest52480> thanks so much. learned a ton too!
<TJ-> Guest52480: really? changed the profile?
<Bilbo0> don't know what the problem is"
<Guest52480> TJ-, yep and redid sound test and can hear front left front right
<TJ-> Guest52480: Yay!
<Bilbo0> TJ-: Nouveau is listed in one part of the system and not in another and we need to black list it in both? I dont need to worry about blacklisting Nouveau leaving me with no drivers at all to see my screen with?
<TJ-> Bilbo0: in 'theory' reinstalling the package ought to do the blacklist of nouveau, as in "sudo apt --reinstall install nvidia384"  - after that check a blacklist exists using "grep -rn nouveau /{lib,etc}/modprobe.d"
<TJ-> Bilbo0: typo, "sudo apt --reinstall install nvidia-384"
<Bilbo0> TJ-: Would choosing the reinstall option from package manager do the same thing?
<TJ-> Bilbo0: this is the reinstall option of the package manager
<TJ-> Bilbo0: in terminal we get to see any reports of problems and progress
<Bilbo0> TJ-: Would that do the same thing as your command?
<TJ-> Bilbo0: I have no idea; I do not use the GUI
<Bilbo0> TJ-: It doesn't like your command, it says "apt sage: apt command [options]    apt help command [options]" List of commands...
<Bilbo0> or command options, or whatever
<Eickmeyer> Bilbo0, TJ-: Mint has a modified alias for apt, so that might be the reason.
<jeremy31> Bilbo0: Copy and paste the command
<TJ-> Bilbo0: this isn't Ubuntu!?! I thought we were working on Ubuntu?
<Bilbo0> jeremy31: I did
<belanthor> is synaptic still open?
<jeremy31> Bilbo0: Where did sage come from?
<Bilbo0> jeremy31: Sage?
<Bilbo0> TJ-: I mentioned before in Linux this is Mint unless you you are a different TJ-...
<jeremy31> Bilbo0: you posted TJ-: It doesn't like your command, it says "apt sage: apt command [options]    apt help command [options]" List of commands...
<Guest15638> Hey, I just swapped my my graphics card's PCIe slot. I'm still getting video output, but Ubuntu 18.04 is stating it couldn't load the driver (all of a sudden)
<Guest15638> So the card is working.. I can see a screen
<TJ-> Bilbo0: I didn't see that, but we can't support other distros that (may) do things differently because we cannot know, or predict, how they differ
<Bilbo0> jeremy31: I deleted the enter icon things, I must have accidentally deleted a letter too. sage=Usage
<Guest15638> Any ideas why the driver would fail to load after swapping PCIe slots?
<TJ-> Bilbo0: "apt --version"
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, love you.
<TJ-> Bilbo0: you can use "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-384" though
<Bilbo0> TJ-: Same command list thing
<JonelethIrenicus> if you know which update-alternatives option you want before can you script it?
<JonelethIrenicus> so like update-alternatives program 3
<JonelethIrenicus> ?
<Bilbo0> TJ-: Isn't that the same command you had me use before?
<Bilbo0> TJ-: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), is another process using it?
<TJ-> Bilbo0: As I said above, we can't support other distros, you'll need to ask the Mint support forums about this.
<belanthor> well now synaptic is open?
<Eickmeyer> !mint | Bilbo0
<ubottu> Bilbo0: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<ChunkzZ> !mint | Eickmeyer
<ubottu> Eickmeyer: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<ChunkzZ> wow, worked. :P
<Eickmeyer> ChunkzZ: No trolling, please.
<Bilbo0> Eickmeyer: I would but for some reason while chatting there suddenly I got thrown out of the IRC server and reconnects say I'm banned. I got no explanation since nothing was happening at the time.
<Eickmeyer> Bilbo0: Then that's on you.
<Bilbo0> Eickmeyer: It's not, I just said it's not
<Bashing-om> Guest15638: The PCI slot is mapped. See ` cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ` . Have you rebooted to see if the the changed PCI slot is picked up by the kernel ?
<Eickmeyer> Bilbo0: We can't support every ubuntu-based distro on the planet. We have to draw the line somewhere. Try asking in the Mint forums. This is not the place to get support outside of Ubuntu.
<Bilbo0> Eickmeyer: I appreciate that
<jeremy31> Bilbo0: you were banned from spotchat because you didn't listen and had a snarky remark for r00t who is an IRC OP
<Bilbo0> TJ-: Anyway I'll try the reinstall from package manager, probably amounts to the same thing, right?
<Bilbo0> jeremy31: That's a lie
<Eickmeyer> Bilbo0: If you fail to listen here, you'll end up banned here as well.
<belanthor> not a lie
<Bilbo0> it's not true, call it what you like
<dax> it doesn't matter
<Bilbo0> Anyway, TJ- probably the same thing?
<dax> #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support. Mint support and arguing about spotchat's opers are not Ubuntu support.
<dax> Thus, you have no reason to be here, and should stop asking for help here, thanks.
<Guest15638> Bashing-om: I've rebooted a few times with no luck
<Eickmeyer> Bilbo0: I'd listen to dax if I were you.
<Bilbo0> I'm just finishing this discussion
<Guest15638> Bashing-om: the graphics card driver is failing to load
<dax> Bilbo0: Excellent. Have a good rest of your day, bye.
<Bilbo0> not asking for help for anyone else
<Bilbo0> from
<dax> You're not going to be asking for further help with your current issue, either.
<Bashing-om> Guest15638: Any hints X's log ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ` As to what is not going on ?
<TJ-> Guest15638: Is the GPU nvidia? and if so was a custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf created that has a Device section that includes the PCI bus ID of the GPU? if so and you moved the GPU that would explain it
<ChunkzZ> what do I need installed to run "thunars" network file dir?
<ChunkzZ> it says / is not supported
<naptastic> As soon as I find the peer who keeps resetting my connection, I'm gonna pummel 'em.
<naptastic> ;)
<Guest15638> Bashing-om: yea just checked gpu log
<Guest15638> Bashing-om: so it's saying "can't access /sys/bus/pci/devices/...
<Guest15638> Bashing-om: failed to open /dev/dri
<jeremy31> Bilbo0: <Bilbo0> r00t: Then? won't x server still be up?!? duh
<Bashing-om> Guest15638: Might try and purge the present proprietary driver and re-install ? See if then the card is picked up in that changed slot.
<Guest15638> Bashing-om: modprobe says it can't find module by name 'nvidia-current-updates'
<TJ-> Guest15638: did you see what I wrote?
<TJ-> Guest15638: xorg.conf Device section usually adds a BusID - and you've changed that
<Bashing-om> Guest15638: See all tj's entries .. also what release is is as things have recently changed with how nvidia installs.
<marcelo> somebody using arduino with ubuntu 18.04 lts?
<FrostFeline> Is there a way to add files to initramfs
<TJ-> FrostFeline: yes
<FrostFeline>  /etc/initramfs-tools has me at a loss
<TJ-> FrostFeline: start with "man initramfs-tools"
<FrostFeline> TJ-: Thanks
<BRUTALONe> Ciao a tutti i maniaci e i folgorati del canale :)
<artyx> I was trying this dual drive sata dock .. but it hardly works
<artyx> 1:8 hdds aren't evne recognized when i plug it in.. thats got to be some kind of record
<artyx> at least its not wiping the drives
<gbellinoz> My motd on 18.04 says there are 13 security updates, but when I run aptitude, it doesn't say there are any security updates. What might account for the difference?
<monty_hall> what version of nfs does ubuntu 18 support?
<monty_hall> rather, I'm setting up a home nas, and I have the option of nfs2/3 or nfs4
<monty_hall> I'm under the impression the bigger the number the better
<Franknog> monty_hall: not sure, man. I use Samba when I need to go from Linux to Windows
#ubuntu 2020-05-11
<rebeltaz> so... has anyone had any issue with the latest updated mesa (or any graphics) drivers?
<johnjay> how do I enable AltGr key in ubuntu?
<johnjay> the only question I found is in ubuntu 16.04
<Jordan_U> rebeltaz: Such questions rarely get responses. Try describing what problems you're having and maybe we can help you figure it out.
<djenna_> hello I have a display problem 20.04 ubuntu looks like software (the install software app) overlays other windows but the window is invisible and only the icons show. https://pasteboard.co/J7NElqC.png  The only way I can get to an app is to go down to the dock.
<djenna_> could ook like gimp but I dont think I have ever opened it.
<djenna_> yep. it was ubuntu software. I closed it from the dock.
<djenna_> so I am reporting a problem.
<djenna_> Yep, I opened it again and it was the same icons overlaid but the window invisible.
<Jordan_U> djenna_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1229721/software-center-becoming-fully-transperent
<rebeltaz>  I am running Ubuntu 18.04 LTS with Cura v3.2.0 (via AppImage) and FreeCAD v0.18.4. Up until today, everything has been running fine. Tonight, I went to edit a sketch in FreeCAD in a previously created model. Normally, when I click on the sketch, it opens immediately. Now, it is taking 20 to 30 seconds to open. During that timeframe, I can move the mouse, but nothing responds to it or any clicks - no other program nor any
<rebeltaz> system function. If I do click something while the system is lagging, it will react to the click(s) after that 20 to 30 second delay.
<rebeltaz>  I though this might be a FreeCAD issue alone, but then I pulled up Cura and loaded a model into that. When I went to change the filament profile, the screen went white with relics of the Cura menu visible and again froze for 20 to 30 seconds just like FreeCAD. It also does that randomly regardless of the actions I'm trying to perform.
<rebeltaz>  I haven't installed or changed anything, but I am wondering if this might be related to a system update maybe? I mean, nothing else has changed to cause this. I am including a log of the update history. If there is anything that might be causing this, or if anyone has any ideas, I am all ears! I really need to get these programs working again...
<rebeltaz> I have run update/upgrade haldf a sozen times today and four times it has updated mesa drivers
<rebeltaz> is there an issue with these graphics drivers?
<sammyg1321> Hey Guys, is it normal that on Ubuntu my CSGO is slower then PC?
<sammyg1321> *Windows
<Jordan_U> sammyg1321: What brand of graphics card do you have?
<sammyg1321> Jordan_U: GeForce GT 710/PCIe/SSE2
<Jordan_U> sammyg1321: Are you using the proprietary drivers?
<sammyg1321> @Jordan_U using the 440 driver right now
<Jordan_U> sammyg1321: I'm not a gamer, but https://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/5wovn1/does_csgo_run_well_on_linux_os/ seems to say that it worked well 3 years ago.
<sammyg1321> @Jordan_U i mean it should still work no>?
<Siecje> I am on Ubuntu 20.04. How do I run the docker daemon? https://dpaste.org/Sr1V
<genhaoqi> Siecje: install docker-ce
<Siecje> genhaoqi: I opened "Software" and search for "docker-ce" and it is not found.
<Siecje> genhaoqi: How do I install docker-ce?
<genhaoqi> open terminal, and enter "sudo apt update && sudo apt install docker-ce"
<Siecje> : Package 'docker-ce' has no installation candidate
<Siecje> I'm using Ubuntu 20.04.
<genhaoqi> Siecje: https://docs.docker.com/engine/install/
<makaveli> anyone know why after changing the monitor settings (resolution) I am now unable to use 2 displays and it always forces single display even though i have 2 and have been using 2 quite happily until i dared play with the resolution
<makaveli> ok. so both monitors under join display were the same monitor
<makaveli> phew
<makaveli> no it is buggy
<makaveli> fuck this shit im downloading arch
<Siecje> I installed Ubuntu using ZFS. I have increased the drive size (in virtual box). I increased the Extended Partition https://i.imgur.com/1Gor3EM.png But how do I increase the file system ?
<Jordan_U> Siecje: " zpool online -e tank sdb
<Jordan_U> Siecje: Sorry, "zpool online -e poolname device", according to https://www.kringles.org/linux/zfs/vmware/2015/02/10/linux-zfs-resize.html .
<Siecje> the device is /dev/sda ??
<Siecje> Jordan_U: https://dpaste.org/59fV
<Jordan_U> Siecje: Your rpool isn't on sda1 (and sda is your whole drive). What partition is rpool on? If you don't know, please pastebin the output of "blkid".
<Siecje> /dev/sda7
<Jordan_U> Siecje: Then that's the device you need to specify.
<Siecje> Jordan_U: It ran and return code is 0 without output.
<Siecje> But disks still shows the same.
<Jordan_U> Siecje: You'll probably need to refresh.
<Siecje> I re-opened the application. zpool list shows the same size.
<Jordan_U> Siecje: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Siecje> https://dpaste.org/j1h7
<Jordan_U> Siecje: It looks like you haven't actually resized sda7, it's still 28.6GB. Note that sda7 is a logical partition, which is contained in an extended partition. You didn't mention having extended any logical partitions.
<ubone> how to exclude postfix from journalctl
<dubdubza> hi
<dubdubza> I'm running into a brick wall with SAMBA shares. Running 20.04 on a laptop. No problems creating a SAMBA share on the laptop and accessing it from a Win10 desktop on same network. However I cannot access Win10 from the 20.04 laptop. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<dubdubza> "Unable to access location" "Failed to mount Windows share: Network dropped connection on reset"
<dubdubza> *Win10 SAMAB shares
<dubdubza> **SAMBA
<bigfluff> Does anyone know if 20.04 server uses significantly more resources than 18.04?  I run Ubuntu server on a number of "low-end-boxes" (ultra-low-end yearly boxes) w/ =<512mb memory.  It seemed that a virgin 18.04 install used ~87mb memory out-of-box, 20.04 is using something in the ballpark of ~155-156mb.
<bigfluff> Is there something dramatically different in the standard Ubuntu server distro?  I'm aware of the possibility this might be a matter also with this provider's 20.04 image.
<bigfluff> Anddd....accidental disconnect.  Funny enough because the 20.04 box I'm provisioning is for a bouncer for this very reason :p
<lotuspsychje> bigfluff: ubuntu server, try #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<ThinkT510> bigfluff: you could read the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<hanandyn> Hi, I have been trying to play movies with dolby truehd /atmos audio but I couldn't  make it work. can anyone assist?
<bigfluff> ThinkT510: oy, I had done some looking there already but had not seen anything of great value.  I should have mentioned that, but thank you for your help.
<nshire> so I ran cat on a gzipped log file that isn't particularly large, but now I can't put in any input to kill it
<nshire> ctrl-c does nothing... stuck on blinking cursor
<ducasse> nshire: try ctrl+z
<nshire> couldn't get any results so I just rebooted
<klu3> Does anybody know any good linux camera software where it has "motion detection recording" capability? i have a philips camera and 2 gigs of ram is kind of laggy on windows 7.
<tarzeau> klu3: any, with the right software, for example "motion"
<tarzeau> klu3: there's another which is not yet in the archive https://mentors.debian.net/package/constatus based on opencv
<klu3> tarzeau: thank you!
<tarzeau> for motion it's a bit tricky with motion detections, it counts changed pixels, and gets triggered by day/night changes (but you can set the count number for trigers, per camera)
<TvL2386> I installed ubuntu-20.04 a week ago and I'm running "Ubuntu on Wayland" on my laptop. Whenever I make a "Select area to grab" screenshot on my hdmi attached monitor, the app shots a section of the laptop screen instead of the monitor. Very weird
<TvL2386> "Grab current window" does work
<TvL2386> "Whole screen works as well"
<TvL2386> terminator
<TvL2386> oeps
<leeyaa> hi guys
<leeyaa> how to disable services restart during packages upgrade? I am on focal.
<TvL2386> leeyaa: doesn't apt always ask you if it can restart services while installing updates?
<leeyaa> @tv
<leeyaa> whops TvL2386 i need it for unattented upgrades without human intervention
<Bent0> Seems like launchpad is using the wrong cert or is that just me
<Bent0> https://ppa.launchpad.net/
<DJones> Bent0: I use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas that seems ok, no error messages
<Bent0> Yeah. Apt wat giving me errors so I checked that url
<yawkat`> hey. i have focal running inside of a qemu/kvm vm. since yesterday, persisting even through a host reboot, i am getting extremely slow make performance. from strace it seems to be waiting on a read just after a vfork. in dmesg, i see 'cgroup: fork rejected by pids controller in /user.slice/user-1000.slice/session-3.scope'. what could cause this? id expect any limits or other issues i triggered yesterday not to persist through a reboot.
<raddy> Hello
<raddy> Is it possible to monitor recent past network traffic activity in ubuntu ?
<raddy> Few days ago, PostgreSQL was ddos with so much of connections.
<raddy> So, I wanted to find the source of that
<yawkat> theres no general network monitoring unless you set something up
<yawkat> you can check dmesg for ufw notifications for example
<yawkat> but honestly you should probably just keep postgres firewalled off anyway
<raddy> It is firewalled,
<yawkat> then how was it dosed? by a source that was permitted access?
<raddy> But ss and any third party app can go back few days ?
<yawkat> well no, theres nothing that saves all traffic or anything by default
<raddy> yawkat: Something like that
<yawkat> you can configure your firewall, eg ufw or nftables to log access
<yawkat> but it's not on by default (except ufw deny logging i think)
<raddy> okkk
<Bent0> Can someone explain this 127.0.0.53 business? Netplan has my internal DNS servers yet this 20.04 box cant resolve any internal hostnames. Internet domains work :-\
<yawkat> Bent0: thats the systemd-resolved address i think
<yawkat> 127.0.0.53 ist just an address on the loopback interface, local software can bind to it just like it can bind to 127.0.0.1
<Bent0> etc/resolv.conf symlinked to stub-resolv.conf   i have now just manually linked it to resolv.conf. Dunno why I needed to, another 20.04 box has the same setup and works fine
<Bent0> But cba to spent hours fixing it right now :p
<yawkat> yes systemd-resolved is a bit brittle, ive had issues with it too
<yawkat> just be aware that it may overwrite /etc/resolv.conf
<mesaboogie> Bent0: pretty good article here if you wish :: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1012641/dns-set-to-systemds-127-0-0-53-how-to-change-permanently
<eeos> hi everybody! I am trying to fin a good microblogging client that allows to manage for example twitter and linkedin accounts from my laptop, anyone hasa good clue about this? I tried choqok, corebird and mikcutter, all unsatisfactory
<Bent0> mesaboogie tnx
<drew071> Hello everyone. I am new to trying Linux and I am already struggling. I have installed the windows 10 ubuntu app on my PC. I am trying to get it to recognise my android devices but it doesnt list them. can anybody please help me?
<Deano59> anyone know if there's a bug with gnome-disks? it says my SSD is 99c?
<Deano59> other two HDD's are at 30c....
<yawkat> what does sensors say?
<yawkat> or smart
<Deano59> sensors tells me my cpu/gpu, not hdd.
<yawkat> smart then
<Deano59> what do you mean smart?
<yawkat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<Deano59> doesn't state the temp...
<yawkat> it should. does it not state it for the hdds too?
<Deano59> nope
<Deano59> no temp
<yawkat> the attribute is Temperature_Celsius for me
<yawkat> weird.
<Deano59> nope, not here. I can output what it says...
<Deano59> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y24vr4Xjz4/
<yawkat> no you need to use -a
<Deano59> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sde?
<yawkat> yes
<Deano59> I still don't see the temp lol
<donix> Question about installing ubuntu through debootstrap. How to install systemd-boot for the bootloader?
<Deano59> wait....
<Deano59> 231 Temperature_Celsius     0x0013   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       99
<Deano59> so that's 99 too...
<yawkat> Deano59: well, now you know it's not a gnome-disks issue at least :)
<yawkat> i guess the drive is just misreporting
<yawkat> or it really is that hot
<Deano59> if it was that hot wouldn't it shutdown?
<yawkat> it depends on the controller. id expect it to just thermal throttle
<yawkat> also depends on what is that hot
<yawkat> but it's more likely to be a reporting issue.
<yawkat> donix: just like you would on a normal system?
<Deano59> thanks. :)
<Deano59> handy tool that smart is. never knew about it.
<donix> @yawkat, yes. I'm trying to get minimal ubuntu
<eeos> Anyone who knows of a good microblogging app for ubuntu (supporting twitter)?
<netmonk> dudes !
<netmonk> root@citoyx:~# apt search jdk
<netmonk> Sorting... Done
<netmonk> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<sub526> I'm having an Ubuntu PC. some of user tools needs certain shared object libraries. By default the tools picks the libraries from standard path /usr/lib/.. , instead of picking the standard libs, is it possible to link my own libs from /home/user/mylocal_libs/ path?
<netmonk> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 20.04 LTS"
<netmonk> what's happening there ?
<nikolam> What Distro/OS do you recommend to run on 32-bit machine with 2G RAM? It shouodl run server and storage on it. But with long term support...
<yawkat> sub526: you can use LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<netmonk> May 11 12:26:50 citoyx kernel: [  899.402659] Code: 48 8b 45 18 48 8b 04 d0 48 83 c4 08 5b 5d c3 0f 1f 40 00 f3 0f 1e fa 55 48 89 fd 53 48 89 f3 48 83 ec 08 48 8b 06 48 8b 4e 08 <8b> 10 48 8d 04 d5 00 00 00 00 48 29 d0 48 8b 51 60 48 8d 04 c2 0f
<netmonk> May 11 12:26:50 citoyx kernel: [  899.402653] apt[9372]: segfault at 7f62cdf6cfc0 ip 00007f5eae974997 sp 00007ffca17dd1e0 error 4 in libapt-pkg.so.6.0.0[7f5eae845000+147000]
<sub526> yawkat: I ran export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/usr/my_local_libs/... after that all the commands resulting the Segmentation fault.. what could be the issue?
<netmonk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1877987
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1877987 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt search coredumping " [Undecided,New]
<yawkat> sub526: well, i guess it's linking your libs and segfaulting
<sub526> yawkat: even running 'ls' also segfaults
<yawkat> yes, it will also use the library path you have set
<yawkat> if theres a libc in there, ls will use it
<yawkat> you can check which libraries it loads using ldd /usr/bin/ls
<sub526> yawkat: Yes it has the libc.. Basically I'm trying to use one user-defined tool which is present in Ubuntu 16.04 machine.. I noted the which libraries it loads using ldd <tool_name> and then I copied all these libs to another machine which has Ubuntu 18.04, but it resulted segfault
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<linuxr> hello all, I would like to install the package "postfixadmin" which can work with both mariadb and postgresql (I'm using the latter). I see however, that this package wants to pull in maria-db (which I don't) want...how do I proceed? thanks
<yawkat> linuxr: https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/postfixadmin - if you install the other possibilities you should be fine
<linuxr> yawkat, how can I prevent that maria-db gets installed when I install the "postfixadmin" package?
<yawkat> installing the alternative dependencies should do it
<TomyLobo> hi
<TomyLobo> i think synergy got my Alt key stuck
<TomyLobo> possibly also my compose or meta key or something
<TomyLobo> is there anything i can do to unstuck it?
<TomyLobo> switching to another terminal and back via sudo chvt 2/1 didn't help, neither did "udevadm trigger --subsystem-match=input --action=change"
<TomyLobo> ok some fiddling around with xdotool and i can at least use alt-tab again
<TomyLobo> ctrl-c in a terminal works, too
<TomyLobo> but typing either gives me random garbage or nothing at all
<befree22> help i cant connect 2 computers with lan cable between them (no router). Destination has ip 169.254..189 , ubuntu has 10.0.0.10 given by ip add 10.0.0.10 dev enp0s25
<befree22> enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
<befree22> ifconfig shows both machines have an enp ip
<befree22> why didnt it work?
<yawkat> do you have proper routes on both sides? check ip r
<yawkat> and then check what traffic actually appears using tcpdump or wireshark
<befree22> 10.0.0.0/24 dev enp0s25 proto kernel scope link src 10.0.0.5 169.254.0.0/16 dev enp0s25 scope link metric 1000
<befree22> its 0.0.5 not .10, that was a mistake
<befree22> but still cant ping 169
<yawkat> well, check with wireshark whether there are arp requests sent out and whether there is a response
<befree22> i know destination IP becauses i can ssh over wlan to it and inspect its ifconfig
<befree22> idk how
<befree22> i cant ip ad add 10.0.0.11 (for example) on the dest machine
<befree22> but in gentoo it just works without having to manually set ip
<philip> you need a crossover cable
<befree22> no i dont
<befree22> i have done it earlier in gentoo no crossover cable
<befree22> modern hardware doesnt need a crossover cable
<yawkat> yea you dont need cx cables with modern endpoints
<philip> ah
<befree22> how do my routes look?
<yawkat> fine
<befree22> how can i get ubuntu to add  169.254.177.188 as its ip?
<befree22> in ipv4 settings 'share to other computers' is enabled
<befree22> i need to change the ip address in ubuntu how do i do that?
<befree22> the netmask is blocking it
<befree22> still cant ping FML
<lmeringue> Hello, can someone please help me? Ubuntu is not detecting my Wacom tablet pad, even though it's detecting the stylus and eraser.
<befree22> source cant ping dest or vice versa
<sharpertool> I'm still having trouble getting a workable VNC session setup.
<Deano59> is there a task manager that can monitor disk access? to see what's causing read/writes? my hdd is making a lot of noise and I don't know why. gnome-disks says it's OK.
<sharpertool> I can login to the console session, which is limited to the geometry of the attached screen. I am trying to add additional server on 5901. I've tried using gnome, and xfce4. I have the xfce4 desktop starting and am able to launch apps, but it looses mouse control eventually, and some windows cannot be dragged at all.
<Ben64> Deano59: iotop
<sharpertool> I have to kill and re-start the vncserver to get that back.
<Ben64> sharpertool: all you should need is some simple wm
<Ben64> icewm comes to my mind, but there's many options
<sharpertool> I'd like one with enough documentation ;-) -- I'm a tad confused on the relationship between say xfce4 and the window manager, versus display manager, etc.
<Deano59> Ben64: can I monitor a certain drive with iotop?
<sharpertool> like there is gdm3, lightdm, and I'm sure others, then you are mentioning a window manager, icewm... are these equivalent or, different functions.
<sharpertool> okay, googling some information here
<nael_n> I have an issue with gnome-control-center misbehaving and giving out D-Bus related messages on stderr when I run it on a remote host over ssh -X. Sadly AskUbuntu wasn't able to help - it's a fairly involved issue, to be fair (askubuntu.com/questions/1234570). Any expert in D-Bus here, by any chance? Specifically the GNOME implementation, GDBus?
<pefi> How can I find libarpack2 on ubuntu 18.04 and 20.04? I tried  "apt-get update" and then "apt-get install libarpack2" but both systems tell me it's not there.
<pefi> I test a script on live cd - maybe ht elive cd is my problem?
<eeos> hi everybody, anyone who knows of a good microblogging client for Kubuntu that supports twitter? I tried choqok, mikutter and even corebird, but they are all quite buggy.
<Captain_Proton> pefi, libarpack++2-dev - Object-oriented version of the ARPACK package (development)
<Captain_Proton> libarpack++2c2a - Object-oriented version of the ARPACK package (runtime)
<Captain_Proton> libarpack2 - Fortran77 subroutines to solve large scale eigenvalue problems
<Captain_Proton> libarpack2-dev - Fortran77 subroutines to solve large scale eigenvalue problems (development)
<nael_n> pefi: packages.ubuntu.com/libarpack says it's there, and the live cd shouldn't be a problem
<Captain_Proton> pefi, I believe live only looks at itself, you could add the others repos
<pefi> OK, thanks! I'll try that
<ocean> pefi: https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/libarpack2 says it's in universe repo: sudo add-apt-repository universe
<Captain_Proton> eeos, twitdesk is a good electron app. the problem you have is they change there api's alot and limit apps from talking to it
<Captain_Proton> eeos, sorry that tweetdesk
<eeos> Captain_Proton: thank you! I just looked at it .... it has been bought by twitter, and does not have the desktop app anymore .... :-(
<pefi> Capitain_Proton: 10/10 - adding "universe" solved the problem. thanks!
<Captain_Proton> eeos, that sucks! I use the web version I like the interface.
<fightthewalrus> How can I find out / set my GTK3 and Icon themes from the command-line? Is it possible? I'm currently using Awesome and can't find a way to do it graphically...
<eeos> Captain_Proton: yes, I tried it it doe snot look that bad .... can you also do followers management?
<Captain_Proton> eeos, yes Accounts > click on your name
<Captain_Proton> eeos, problem is it opens twitter
<dbsqwerty123> hi guys, need some help. ive been trying to run docker on 20.04 but keep getting  no such file or directory even though the file exists
<wedr> Hello, asking about Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS Gnome3 issue with windows. Whenever you have multiple instances of the same application, say Window A and Window B, and you focus on A, then focus on B, Gnome3 would have this behavior where it would swap the top-most window in the Ubuntu Dock with whatever window you're focused on, and moves the top-most window to the second window. How can I disable this feature?
<wedr> I really really hate the Gnome3 UI for switching app windows.
<wedr> And no, shortcuts exists, but the main issue is not fixed. It's a fundamental flaw in the UI design in my opinion.
<lotuspsychje> wedr: use workspaces?
<wedr> That's a workaround.
<wedr> I want to disable the Gnome3 behavior
<lotuspsychje> wedr: file a wishlist !bug to share your new idea
<lotuspsychje> wedr: there are also tweaks you can do with dconf-editor, maybe look around there first
<Captain_Proton> wedr, check gnome extensions someone may have all ready made and ext
<sammyg1321> Hey Guys, i changed my graphics from the Nvidia 440 driver to the xserver org nouveau driver and now i cannot change it back to the 440 driver, on Additional drivers the options are blanked out
<sammyg1321> this is what i mean https://paste.pics/8XVFK
<bitblit> thermald auto generated a config for me with <Temperature>*</Temperature>. I can't find out math the asterisk means.
<bitblit> also, there is nothing in the man about what an active vs passive TripPoint is. they only doc the "max" value.
<Captain_Proton> sammyg1321, They are not installed and you you removed them. sudo apt install nvidia-driver-435
<sammyg1321> il try that
<RoseBus> hello, i'm trying to build a project from source using qmake, make, sudo make install.
<RoseBus> on the "make" step I'm getting error: https://bpa.st/WV2A
<RoseBus> i thought for sure I have <stdlib.> on my system
<eeos> Captain_Proton: yes, indeed, it does not make a huge difference from using twitter as such!
<RoseBus> in fact using gcc i have compiled .c programs which include <stdlib.h>
<sammyg1321> Captain_Proton: should i install any of the other ones though? im not sure why my gaming on linux lets say with CSGO is so slow
<Captain_Proton> sammyg1321, personal I always download from nvidia website
<sammyg1321> @Captain_Proton and how can i install it? is there a .run file or
<Captain_Proton> sammyg1321, repo are great but with drivers you want latest and they may not be.. Yes, Linux run file
<sammyg1321> @Captain_Proton il test out running that file
<sammyg1321> thank you
<wedr> lotuspsychje, Captain_Proton sure.
<sammyg1321> Captain_Proton: im getting errors saying theres NVIDIA-Drm still running on my kernel but i already did purge and autoremove
<Captain_Proton> sammyg1321, reboot
<sammyg1321> brb
<wedr> lotuspsychje, Captain_Proton it's fixed in the Gnome3 master branch for Ubuntu 18.04  https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/issues/639
<wedr> but I have zero idea how to obtain this update.
<sammyg1321> Captain_Proton: its recommending me to just use the package manager
<Captain_Proton> wedr, one way to do it is disable the in Ubuntu and install dash to dock from gnome extensions
<sammyg1321> yeah, im just wondering if theres an easier  way as right now within the additional driver i can get the 435, 440 and 390 driver and if that would be equivical to the website alternativ e
<Captain_Proton> sammyg1321, try them if they do not work you know you have the website to fall back on
<sammyg1321> alright il give it a spin
<sammyg1321> Captain_Proton pc wont boot anymore
<Captain_Proton> boot in fail safe disable all nvidia drivers then try one atime
<sammyg1321> mind explaining how? I’m a bit lost m
<Captain_Proton> sammyg1321, Recovery Mode https://www.howtogeek.com/196740/how-to-fix-an-ubuntu-system-when-it-wont-boot/
<Assid> heya
<sammyg1321> okay so I’m in recovery mode
<Captain_Proton> sammyg1321, can you go back to Nouveau driver
<sammyg1321> not sure how, just gives me a few options like clean, dpkg,etc
<Captain_Proton> sammyg1321, remove the nvidia drivers using apt
<sammyg1321> lemme check
<ld50> hi, i'm trying to use the new autoinstall method introduced with 20.04. i added "autoinstall ds=nocloud-net;s=http://bla.example.com:9999/" to the grub.cfg on the 20.04 server iso and re-packaged it.
<ld50> the iso boots but drops me straight into the manual installer. /var/log/cloud-init.log notes "no kernel command line url found"
<sammyg1321> so purge and then auto remove?
<Captain_Proton> sammyg1321, yup
<sammyg1321> Lemme chjeck
<ld50> the http server behind bla.example.com shows no attemts to access any files
<sammyg1321> Captain_Proton alright so im back in my OS
<Captain_Proton> sammyg1321, try one driver at a time.
<sammyg1321> Captain_Proton grand il go with that, worst comes to worst same thing and onto the next driver
<Captain_Proton> sammyg1321, yup
<sammyg1321> Thank you kind sir
<Captain_Proton> sammyg1321, no problem :)
<sammyg1321> Captain_Proton i think i broke something within ubuntu, any driver i install now just breaks
<ChristW> I tried adding a custom URL scheme handler for an application, but failed. Can anyone help me debug this?
<sammyg1321> Might just rebuild Ubuntu from scratch and try again Captain_Proton
<Captain_Proton> sammyg1321, backup your home dir and reinstall
<sammyg1321> Captain_Proton exactly, alrighty, so weird I’m getting so much trouble getting this graphics card to work correctly on Linux :(  think I’m just in bad luck
<m15k> Hey. Is there any ETA when 20.04 is popping up on: https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts ?
<m15k> "Users of 18.04 LTS will be offered the
<sammyg1321> Captain_Proton now i cant even boot into Ubuntu so i have a spare windows recovery drive, will reinstall Windows and rebuild a Ubuntu USB to reinstall
<bjarne333> help: https://bpa.st/H4ZA
<DJones> m15k: 18.04 won't get upgraded to 20.04 until 20.04.1 release is issued
<bjarne333> help followup: https://bpa.st/DIWA
<cow0w> Hi, wanted to know if it's something that familiar, I've updated to Ubuntu 20.04, it seems my "pip" within a virtualenv is now broken :O
<DJones> m15k: Looks like its the middle of July by default https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/10/ubuntu-20-04-release-features Mentioned right near the bottom
<m15k> DJones: I see. Thanks.
<DJones> !ltsupgrade | m15k
<ubottu> m15k: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<kenperkins> I don't know when it happened, but my ubuntu known_hosts know shows some sort of hash instead of IP, it makes diagnosing entries painful, is that configurable?
<ld50> kenperkins: yes, set "HashKnownHosts no"
<kenperkins> I'm sure there's a good reason that's set to yes by default, reading now on how to decrypt the hash
<kenperkins> it's probably one way tho
<bjarne333> pls help: https://bpa.st/DIWA  im getting libssl1.1 : Breaks: python-imaplib2 (< 2.57-5) but 2.57-1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<oerheks> bjarne333, and on what ubuntu version?
<bjarne333> 18.04
<oerheks> did you propelry update before installing?
<bjarne333> i dont remember
<bjarne333> actually, offlineimap was already installed. i think i did apt upgrade
<oerheks> bjarne333, weird, as openssl is currently at openssl 1.1.1-1ubuntu2.1~18.04.5
<oerheks> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # and myou might need to reboot
<bjarne333> already did that. no effect.
<bjarne333> but I was indeed told to reboot after I did that
<oerheks> bjarne333, and what was your original command, what did you try to install?
<oerheks> some part of your story is missing, and parts do not match up. i like to know mor details
<bjarne333> oerheks: possibly sudo apt-get install ruby-full build-essential zlib1g-dev
<bjarne333> I also have unattended upgrades turned on.
<ld50> i'm still stuck with the autoinstaller
<bjarne333> oerheks: here is an interesting apt.log where apt decided to remove offlineimap in order to solve a problem: https://bpa.st/V3QA
<oerheks> bjarne333, what gives apt-cache policy openssl ??
<bjarne333> oerheks: https://bpa.st/T5BQ
<bjarne333> I see ondrej which is the repo of some php packages
<oerheks> that is the issue, ondrej ppa overrules the original openssl..
<oerheks> i never seen that before
<DarkTrick> FYI: after upgrade to Ubuntu 20.04 I could neither login, nor shutdown the computer. The computer needed to be hard-shutdowned thought the shutdown key.
<Deano59> DarkTrick: you can't upgrade to 20.04 yet.. that'll come with 20.04.1 - did you force the upgrade? why not a fresh install?
<oerheks> probably autologin with nvidia drivers bug, see the !releasenotes
<netmonk> hello is there a way to find the debug symbol package of libapt-pkg ?
<ld50> ah, the problem with the cloud-init stuff only happens when booting via EFI. bios-style boot uses isolinux, EFI uses grub. grub seems to have a problem with the ; in the kernel command line...
<netmonk> 20.04 lts ?
<netmonk> apt search is coredumping
<DarkTrick> Deano59, the message came
<DarkTrick> it's also on all 3 of my xubuntu machines
<DarkTrick> "Ubuntu 20.04 LTS is now available ..."
<bjarne333> oerheks: I removed the ondrej/php repo and im geting a different message now: https://bpa.st/DMGQ
<DarkTrick> *3 xubuntus and 1 ubuntu in total
<DarkTrick> oerheks, thank you for letting me know. It would be nice, if the update would detect the drivers and delay the message (even though I guess, it's actually nVidias fault)
<oerheks> DarkTrick, disable autologin and you should be fine
<oerheks> bjarne333, how did you remove ondrej ppa? just deleted the entry or ppa-purge to reverse to the original packages?
<oerheks> the last one should do the trick
<DarkTrick> oerheks, thank you.
<DarkTrick> Though, why would nvidia drivers prevent the computer from shutting down?
<bjarne333> oerheks: I removed the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and did apt update
<DarkTrick> shouldn't the kernel(?) be able to kill the machine?
<oerheks> bjarne333, add it again, and use ppa-purge or add-apt-repository -r <ppa> .. else you keep this wrong config
<bjarne333> oerheks: sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:ondrej/php -- didnt help :(
<iconoclasthero> how do i go about changing icons in an icon theme?  i.e., the icon theme i want to use has icons that are not assigned for e.g., the education folder (in flashback).
<bjarne333> oerheks: thanks! problem fully solved by using ppa-purge tool.
<bjarne333> it downgraded a bunch of packages etc.
<d1g1ta1> How do you change iptables INPUT ACCEPT (from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing) to BLOCK unsolicited inbound traffic?
<ubique> Does anybody know the the commands to upgrade Ubuntu Mate 18.04 to 20.04 in terminal?
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> i would wait ..
<ubique> Ok  I'll stick with 18.04, thank you
<oerheks> but if you cannot wait, prepare a fresh iso on usb first.
<oerheks> * and read the releasenotes
<ubique> I've got name@name-desktop:~s on my terminal, how do I go back to normal?
<leftyfb> ubique: back to normal?
<ubique> Normally it's just name@name without the desktop bit
<ubique> I'm new to this stuff sorry
<oerheks> it looks like your computername, as you have chosen during install?
<mgedmin> it's the hostname, you can change this in System Preferences (if you like GUI) or with hostnamectl (in a terminal)
<oerheks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<oerheks> 2 places..
<mgedmin> hostnamectl should take care of everything (except maybe /etc/hosts?), I wonder why ubbotu doesn't recommend that
<oerheks> hostnamectrl works, for this session, not permanently
<ubique> Ok thank you
<mgedmin> I think you're thinking about hostname(1), not hostnamectl(1)
<netmonk> where can i find libapt-pkg6.0-dbgsym
<netmonk> for ubuntu focal ?
<zutat> what are you trying to fix?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+package/libapt-pkg6.0-dbgsym   .. take a read first; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Non-built-in_debug_symbol_packages_.28.2A-dbgsym.29
<DocMors> in tasksel there is an option for lamp server, is there also a package to install nginx instead of apache?
<DocMors> with all the rest still in place
<themagician> hello
<themagician> anybody knows how can I change SNAP confinement from Strcit to Classic?
<oerheks> themagician, 1st place to check: softwarecenter > installed > <snapname> > settings ;; else reinstall with the --classic option
<DocMors> has anyone had issues installing mariadb on 20.04 server? my apparmor seems to be against running it
<DocMors> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9GzsXy3cjN/
<DocMors> and I run only the out of the box repos
<themagician> oerheks it only has these two options?
<oerheks> themagician, yes?
<themagician> oerheks can I change the permissions by commands?
<oerheks> themagician, no, not that i know off..
<themagician> oerheks the software has created several direcriories. If I remove it I lose all and the back up is 300Gb. Can I reinstall the snap with --classic without losing that?
<Intelo> Hi
<Intelo> How can I run 2 skypes on ubuntu?
<akem> Intelo, Run a second one in a virtual machine in virtualbox for ex.
<akem> Intelo, Maybe the web version of skype too.
<Intelo> akem, any other solution?
<Intelo> akem, oh ya. web based is fine
<elliot_anderson> hey guys, im just having some trouble with colors on my desktop background
<elliot_anderson> please refer to the image: https://imgur.com/a/NHXac7V
<nelgin> Hi all, any clues on getting  ipv6 to work under 18.04 without netplan? It looks like the interface is configured but I cannot ping the gateway. My vps provider gave me the ipv6/64 and the gateway. I configured /etc/network/interfaces but no dice. Does anyone have a working  ipv6 with gateway config they can please share?
<mgedmin> I have a VPS host with IPv6 (that I never use, since it's my only machine with IPv6 *sob* *sob*), here's how it looks: https://gist.github.com/mgedmin/a1073057a1d39edd4578ba7f3190088e
<mgedmin> they gave me a /128, can you imagine that?
<mgedmin> one measly address
<nelgin> I only need one. :) Thanks for sharing.
<nelgin> You could always use a HE tunnel. I use it on my home system and it works well.
<mgedmin> sounds complicated (and I'll try not to mention that my home router runs some openwrt build from 2010)
<nelgin> Ah, I have HE tunnel running in openwrt
<nelgin> Just rebooted my vm so we'll see what shakes when(if) it comes up
<fuze> My computer won’t boot with hibernate enabled since I hibernated when I had a lot of programs running. I assume I maxed out the swap and now if I don’t set grub to noresume it just loads up that corrupted hibernate. How do I fix that?
<nelgin> Still no dice.
<nelgin> I'm getting somewhere, I can ping my gateway now, but nothing beyond.
<nelgin> Ok, it's working, lovely.
<SupaYoshi> anyone here using an HP Microserver Gen10 with Hypervisor ESXI or something? I'm having issues enabling hardware passhtrough for the HDD's.
<leftyfb> SupaYoshi: you want VMware support
<SupaYoshi> leftyfb: yea
<leftyfb> SupaYoshi: contact VMware for support
<d1g1ta1> How would you modify the following to have firewall closed to externally-initiated inbound traffic?
<linuxr> hi all. In apache's configuration layout, what is the difference between "conf" and "sites", e.g. conf-enabled and sites-enabled?
<leftyfb> linuxr: https://serverfault.com/questions/934786/apache2-sites-enabled-vs-conf-enabled
<linuxr> leftyfb, oh well...there's a stack site for everything it seems, thanks
<leftyfb> linuxr: there's also apache documentation and tutorials from other sites that came up on google but I though that post was closer to your exact question. They would all answer your question just the same
<linuxr> leftyfb, yeah thanks. It appears this is an ubuntu/debian addition and not designed by the apache people
<ph88> ubuntu 19.10 offers me a dist upgrade but says it can only do a partial one, how can i fix this ?
<rjwiii> In Ubuntu 20.04, How do I tell if a package is a SNAP?
<rjwiii> Incomplete question ... allow me to rephrase ...
<rjwiii> In the Ubuntu 20.04 app store, how do I tell if a package is a SNAP or a regular package?
<Jordan_U> ph88: Please pastebin the exact messages you're seeing.
<ph88> Jordan_U, i see it in the GUI i can't copy paste from there
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | ph88
<ubottu> ph88: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<ph88> https://imgur.com/a/EXZ78M5
<Jordan_U> ph88: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt upgrade" and do *not* say yes when asked if you want to continue.
<ph88> https://bpa.st/PCEA
<ph88> Jordan_U, ^
<monocito> can someone help me add an repository to "apt update"?
<Jordan_U> ph88: OK. Now please do the same with "sudo apt full-upgrade".
<Rozha> hallo
<Jordan_U> monocito: What are you trying to install?
<ph88> https://bpa.st/AVMA
<monocito> anbox, but it seems like apt cannot install from ppa:morphis/anbox-supprt/ubuntu
<Rozha> Jordan_U:  hallo i have problem whioth mail i cand send and get localmail , get from other mail service like gmail, but i cant send mail other service ?
<Jordan_U> ph88: Are you developing software using OpenMP? If you're not, and not trying to use some odd not-in-the-default-repository program, then you should be fine saying "yes" and letting the full upgrade remove those packages.
<Jordan_U> Rozha: Please ask the channel as a whole rather than pinging a specific user (me in this case). Once someone responds it's of course fine and expected for you to use their nicks in your replies to them.
<ph88> Jordan_U, ok but where are all the new packages ? almost no chances between 19.10 and 20.04
<ph88> Need to get 5.667 kB of archives.   ???
<Rozha> Jordan_U:  thanks
<Jordan_U> ph88: This has nothing to do with upgrading from 19.10 to 20.04. You may have seen the two messages at the same time, but they're not related.
<Rozha> hallo i have problem whioth mail i cand send and get localmail , get from other mail service like gmail, but i cant send mail other service ?
<ph88> ok let me do a normal software update and then restart and try dist upgrade again
<lordcirth> Rozha, what is your first language? You might get better help in a language-specific channel
<Rozha> russian
<ph88> zwrastwutje !
<HackerII> we, "the world dont trust you anymore..... prove me wrong
<Rozha> lordcirth: i can`t send mail to toher service mail mabe my imap or smtp pop3 not good how to check it >?
<lordcirth> !ru | Rozha
<ubottu> Rozha: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Rozha> thanks
<Jordan_U> monocito: Why not just install anbox from the default repositories?
<HackerII> you satanist bastards..have another thing coming
<HackerII> watch
<lordcirth> HackerII, I think you are on the wrong channel
<HackerII> prove me wrong
<Jordan_U> monocito: sudo apt install anbox
<monocito> Jordan_U: alright, that was quite helpful didnt know it was in there
<Jordan_U> HackerII: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you'd like to discuss your ban.
<monocito> trying to start anbox i get the error "Failed to connect to DBus"
<shibboleth> https://christian.kellner.me/2019/07/09/bolt-0-8-with-support-for-iommu-protection/
<shibboleth> was this backported onto the versions in use by bionic and fossa?
<iconoclasthero> how do i go about changing icons in an icon theme?  i.e., the icon theme i want to use has icons that are not assigned for e.g., the education folder (in flashback).
<monocito> alright now i tried switching to shashlik, which i am not able to install trying to run "dpkg -i shashlik_0.9.3.deb" returns errorcode 2
<ph88> i get a dialog offering a 20.04 update .. however when i click "Upgrade..." nothing happens. How can i upgrade ?
<Rozha> hallo cant connect root su
<Rozha> it ask pass but not answer
<Rozha> sudo command good
<Jordan_U> Rozha: We recommend against ever setting a root password. We recommend just using sudo as needed.
<NoiseEee> Hi folks, I have a silly question... on one server when I SSH in, I get a nice message and updates about packages needing updating, or the server needing to be rebooted. On another server (same Ubuntu OS), when I SSH in, I just get the command prompt.  How can I make that second server show me information when logging in, like the first?
<ThinkT510> !motd
<ptx0> if i apt install nginx while apache24 is installed and running will it stop that?
<ptx0> i don't want it to
<ptx0> okay it doesn't whew Not attempting to start NGINX, port 80 is already in use.
<C0nundrum> This point directly to a bad controller or driver ? https://gist.github.com/dragonpiper/17e10c5a3814814f3eda6cf08f73c497 Started happening when i testing out gridfs in mongo
<C0nundrum> Does this*
<C0nundrum> Drive*
<ubique> hello all, im getting this message when trying to update, any ideas? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fQGGCVyDRc/
<kostkon> !aptlock | ubique
<ubottu> ubique: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<arooni> i updated a bunch of packages on ubuntu 18.04 recently and now i'm having trouble simply ssh'ing to my mac mini:  https://gist.github.com/arooni/2a47ef9cda079d3e9ba6865d51975721
<arooni> seems to accept the key but then hang
<ubique> ubotto  the results  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zT8J5kH9cJ/
<ubique> Apologies, im new to this stuff
<tomreyn> ubique: is it fixed, yet?
<tomreyn> ubique: ubottu is jst a bot
<tomreyn> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<DoXiD> Any reason why the installer would crash if I create a custom partition table where /home is mounted from LVM encrypted disk? (ubuntu server, 20.04, updated installer when prompted on startup)
<tomreyn> DoXiD: please report a bug and provide logs.
<DoXiD> tomreyn: I did, but in a pinch so thought i'd ask here. The logs are massive and on a separate machine that I'm having trouble SSH:ing to right now.
<StatelessCat> MEOW
<DoXiD> I did create / and /boot/efi on a built in SSD, and mounted /home pointing to the encrypted LVM, all of which i created through the guide tool. Just felt weird that it crashes.
<tomreyn> DoXiD: i'm sure th logs can be shrunk with tar + gzip pretty well.
<DoXiD> tomreyn: More a matter of then hand-writing said gzip from the HDMI display on to this machine :)
<Rozha> how to check po3 smpt is working ?
<tomreyn> :) DoXiD i notice you said something about ssh not working
<DoXiD> As I have no idea how to get that gzip to you from the isolated machine (which has internet access)
<DoXiD> Hehe, indeed ^^
<tomreyn> oh it has internet access?
<DoXiD> I might be able to get it working, if it helps I'll spend a bit of time getting that up and running
<DoXiD> Sure do :)
<DoXiD> Just limited inbound access
<tomreyn> cat /path/to/log | nc termbin.com 9999    is a way to exfiltrate logs.
<tomreyn> one by one though
<DoXiD> Neat, give me 3min and I'll sort that out for you :)
<tomreyn> Rozha: swaks for smtp, for pop3 maybe notmuch or mutt
<Rozha> tomreyn how to look it ?
<tomreyn> Rozha: i don't understand, whjat do you mean?
<Rozha> tomreyn can i pm u ?
<DoXiD> tomreyn: You don't happen to know where the logs end up? The installer just auto-restarted into the first stage: https://hvornum.se/20200512_002750.jpg
<tomreyn> Rozha: i prefer to do support on the channel.
<Rozha> i need help whith smpt pop 3 imap
<DoXiD> Nvm, /var/log/installer
<tomreyn> DoXiD: glad you found it, since i can never remember
<Rozha> i can receve mail but cant send
<ubique> #tomreyn I think so thank you
<pi0> i install an application using ppa, using gnome ubuntu 18.04 but my desktop icons are not located in traditional .local/share/applications
<n-iCe> is it recommended to use zfs?
<tomreyn> you're welcome, ubique.
<pi0> any other location were they can be placed?
<tomreyn> n-iCe: does it say "experimental"?
<SomethingGeneric> Hi! I asked on #debian but I didn't get any help for this. I installed firmware-nonfree and the correct driver package for my wifi card, but the known (correct) password for my home wifi doesn't work. Can anyone suggest some troubleshooting beyond restarting wifi
<n-iCe> tomreyn: yes!
<ubique> #tomreyn I'm new and still have alot to learn, it's much better the MS Windows though!
<n-iCe> tomreyn: have you used it? will I notice any thing in performance?
<tomreyn> n-iCe: and that doesn't answer your question?
<n-iCe> tomreyn: nop.
<n-iCe> might be experimental and work really well.
<n-iCe> or work pretty bad.
<tomreyn> right, but if it was recomended it would not say "experimental"
<n-iCe> so is not
<tomreyn> also, it certainly depends on your needs.
<tomreyn> (whether it makes sense to use it, not whether it's recomended)
<DoXiD> tomreyn: For what it's worth, here's all the logs I could gather: https://hvornum.se/debug.log.tar.gz and here's the visual representation of the partitioning: https://hvornum.se/20200512_002718.jpg
<tomreyn> ubique: glad you like ubuntu linux so far.
<leftyfb> SomethingGeneric: what version of Debian are you running?
<SomethingGeneric> leftyfb, debian 10
<tomreyn> SomethingGeneric: try ##linux or re-ask in #debian (main channel is on oftc). this channel is about ubuntu only.
<ubique> #tomreyn I'm running 18.4 MATE through a Pi 3 b+ , seems good so far
<SomethingGeneric> tomreyn, thanks!
<tomreyn> DoXiD: did you also try the default (non upgraded) installer?
<tomreyn> DoXiD: any idea what this all numric storage media is? this looks unusual.
<DoXiD> tomreyn: Not yet, but running it right now. It seams if I don't fiddle with the partitioning, it goes longer but crashes later on.
<DoXiD> tomreyn: define numeric storage media? One is a built in SSD, the other an external storage device via a USB adapter :)
<tomreyn> the 1TB is the external usb attached one, i guess?
<DoXiD> Yepp, hybrid SSD+spinny-disk via USB
<tomreyn> i was referring toyour screenshot https://hvornum.se/20200512_002718.jpg
<DoXiD> Ah yea, that's the external USB heh.
<tomreyn> i suspect that's be related
<DoXiD> Yea now that you pointed it out, it does give me the shills.
<DoXiD> chills*
<DoXiD> Even without touching it tho, it crashes. Going to try without updating the installer :)
<DoXiD> Not sure if it's related, but I used `dd if=ub.iso of=/dev/sda bs=1M` to create the bootable USB (/dev/sda really is the USB stick)
<tomreyn> DoXiD: this should be ok. you may want to read back the data comparing it to the iso again, but i don't assume that's what's failing here.
<tomreyn> my bet was actually on i/o errors or the like on dmesg, but there are none
<DoXiD> tomreyn: seams like not updating the installer helps.
<DoXiD> "copying logs to installed system" atm
<DoXiD> aaand reboot. Ok, trying with the shady disk now. if that works, something with the new installer is wonky
<SomethingGeneric> Hi, is there a reccomended way to remove GUI from an Ubuntu desktop install to convert it to a server install?
<tomreyn> DoXiD: that's completely unthinkable, new software versions are always better then the previous ones, don't you read relese notes? ;-)
<DoXiD> hahaha, oh you!
<SomethingGeneric> tomreyn especially when they break everything about your one specific workflow :))))
<DoXiD> SomethingGeneric: It was probably time to change workflow anyway ;D
<SomethingGeneric> DoXiD, oh, I'm not talking from experience. If anything, I tend to break my own workflow by updating too early
<barg> I don't understand this for statement with no 'in' and it works  ~/aa$ find . -type f -exec bash -c 'for blah; do echo x; done' bash {} +
<SomethingGeneric> Is there some preferred way to remove all gui packages from ubuntu?
<DoXiD> tomreyn: Wild guess, does Ubuntu support / to be btrfs? or does it need to be ext4 or something old school?
<tomreyn> DoXiD: btrfs should work, as long as you chart around the dragons (i assume there will be none in a default btrfs installation)
<DoXiD> Ok adding back the shady disk and it crashes again. Trying to isolate more info but it seams like that's the culprit
<tomreyn> DoXiD: make sure to overwrite any existing storage layer structures on it at the boundaries you're setting on the installer. sometimes the installer would try to handle old but half broken structures it detects on the storage and fail as a result.
<DoXiD> Yea i did "reformat"
<DoXiD> every time
<DoXiD> Strange, I can use the shady disk - as long as I don't use LVM
<DoXiD> LVM causes all the trouble right now
<tomreyn> just overwriting the partition table with zeros could not be enough
<tomreyn> i.e. if you're having the partitionier create a PV on a partition (where, while the partition table is gone, the PV signature was still on disk), it might re-detect this existing PV after it created a new partition table if it's at the same partition boundaries.
<tomreyn> i'm not sure this is actually still a problem, but it used to be
<DoXiD> Ah, would converting between MBR and GPT solve this as a quick and dirty solution?
<DoXiD> or would it detect it anyway
<tomreyn> DoXiD: this might shift partition boundaries just enough, but not sure.
<tomreyn> DoXiD: i finally found the erro message on your logs, though.     Volume group "vg0" has insufficient free space (238455 extents): 238463 required
<tomreyn> syslog  -> May 11 22:27:47 ubuntu-server curtin_log.2310[2592]
<tomreyn> it's probably also in one of the other logs, but that's where i found it first
<DoXiD> oh
<DoXiD> didn't I use 100% of the disk!?
<DoXiD> fml, let me reboot and reinstall again
<tomreyn> DoXiD: please also use a new encrpytion passphrase, turns out this is logged in plain text :-/
<DoXiD> of course it is ^^ I'm glad that's from genpass random
<DoXiD> so it wasn't my secret email password *gulp*
<tomreyn> DoXiD: i don't think you made an error about how much size you allocated. if you had assigned too little space to a critical storage the installer should not have allowed you to install that way. and this looks more like a miscalculation (maybe mebi vs mibibytes or something)
<DoXiD> Nope, something with LVM again, made sure to almost max out the paritions but save a little bit just in case. I'll go for vanilla ext4 all across the board and mount external USB disk to /home via ext4 and skip disk encryption for now. Poor customer has bee nwaiting for this server for a while now so kinda urgent to get it out.
<tomreyn> DoXiD:i suspect you'll be fine if you use power of two for PV / VG block sizes. you could still pvresize (to grow it to the size of the crypto layer) post installation
<DoXiD> humm, that might work
<tomreyn> DoXiD: this said, i'm out, and wish you good luck. actually this bug feels like i recently read about it on the bug tracker. maybe have a look there, too, either subiquity or curtin in ubuntu
<tomreyn> there's also #ubuntu-server
<DoXiD> Thanks for all the help! Been a major help!
<tomreyn> :)
<DoXiD> Have a good evening (or morning wherever you are heh)
<DoXiD> I'll hang around and see if I can't help someone else, to spread the help around :)
<OERIAS> HELLO WORLD!
<OERIAS> Hi, is there a budgie desktop channel?
<genii> !budgie
<ubottu> Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release is 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 20.10 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<Thete> for just the desktop environment?
<tieinv> !alias
<tieinv> hmm
<tieinv> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
#ubuntu 2020-05-12
<HypothesisFrog> hi. Just upgraded to ubuntu studio 20.04. The problem I'm having is that applications take a really long time to load. They didn't used to.
<sarnold> HypothesisFrog: is it all applications? just some applications?
<HypothesisFrog> sarnold, all
<HypothesisFrog> pretty much
<HypothesisFrog> I haven't tried ALL the applications.
<HypothesisFrog> One of the things I did before I upgraded from 19.10, was I backed up my user directory, including all config files. Could my old user config files be causing the new system some confusion?
<sarnold> HypothesisFrog: I've heard that some of the applications packaged as snaps are slower to start than the older .deb versions, but haven't tested myself
<HypothesisFrog> sarnold, does sudo apt-get use snaps?
<genii> Sort of a trick question
<sarnold> HypothesisFrog: some deb packages do install snaps as part of their processing; eg apt install chromium-browser or lxd will do a postinst snap install chromium-browser or snap install lxd
<genii> Chromium, yes, is the one I was reminded of
<designbybeck> Ubuntu 20.04 on Samsung Notebook 9 Pro. ....No Sound? ANyone else have this issues?
<sarnold> designbybeck: usually running pavucontrol is enough to help folks find out what to change
<designbybeck> sarnold is that in Ubuntu by default?
<designbybeck> run it in the CLI?
<sarnold> designbybeck: it's a gui program, so you can launch it however you like; I'm not sure if it's installed by default or not
<designbybeck> so that is the default audio site
<designbybeck> audio program
<HypothesisFrog> Wish I could solve the problem. I'm used to applications loading instantly. Not waiting 5-10 seconds.
<HypothesisFrog> sarnold,
<HypothesisFrog> Hang on. This guy reckons he had a similar problem, and it turned out to be the nvidia drivers. I'll try that.
<HypothesisFrog> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1230620/ubuntu-20-04-gnome-very-slow
<HypothesisFrog> yep. Much better.
<sarnold> HypothesisFrog: hah, how the heck did you get anything useful out of that post? well done, anyway :)
<glitsj16> I'm dual-booting Ubuntu 16.04 and Arch Linux and I face a somewhat complicated GRUB issue. The default grub-pc version on xenial generates 'initrd /boot/intel-ucode.img' for all the Arch Linux stanzas instead of 'initrd /boot/intel-ucode.img /boot/initramfs-linux.img' (because arch deals differently with the microcode loading). So while not incorrect, it does mean I have to manually edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg all the time. Is there a more
<glitsj16> elegant way to do this?
<vimart> I'm downloading now Xubuntu 20.04 let's see how's it.
<Raymond_G> Hi, I have a question about Ubuntu LivePatch and ESM for Ubuntu 20.04 LTS.
<Raymond_G> It says on the site that it is limited to 3 computers per user
<Raymond_G> I have just erased my hard drive to upgrade to an SSD and setup livepatch and esm on this new install, do I have to manually remove the other devices somewhere?
<NathanKoch> I have booze in my blood, You want an earful GCHQ!
<NathanKoch> I hear by Nathan Koch denounce the Crown and any allegiances to it and the Government of Saskatchewan!
<NathanKoch> aswell as the Government of Canada.
<housecat> ok.
<Eickmeyer> Mildly entertaining.
<zhanx> mildly
<bitblit> anyone know how to set the max/crit values that "sensors" returns for the CPU? mine default to 95C
<JoshuaD> I've got a home-entertainment system dedicated to running Kodi and RetroPie. The machine is plugged into a large TV and primiarly controlled with an xbox-style controller, but also has a wireless mouse and keyboard when needed.  Which Desktop Environment do you think would be most comfortable for this sort of setup?
<JoshuaD> (I go to the desktop for troubleshooting and occasionally opening up websites in a browser)
<leftyfb> JoshuaD: Please ask for opinions on software in #ubuntu-offtopic
<JoshuaD> k ty
<Mordoc> JoshuaD: While this isn't the forum for this ask around about XFCE...see you on #ubuntu-offtopic
<frib> I need to run a bash script with cron. Cron is running and executing commands I put in crontab but will not execute my script correctly that otherwise runs fine from the terminal
<frib> it's a one line script that runs a program with 2 arguments
<Bashing-om> frib: A thought: full paths in both the crontab and your script ?
<frib> Bashing-om, yes but at this point I'm trying to just run the program directly from crontab to take the script element out of it and even that's not working
<frib> things like echo, date work but not my program
<Bashing-om> frib: Access rights ? set as executable ?
<frib> Bashing-om, apparently I made a dumb mistake in my command
<frib> as usual
<frib> sorry about that
<Bashing-om> frib: What matters most is there is resolution :D
<frib> yes, but will things like `date` work in cron?
<Bashing-om> frib: in the cron ' /bin/date
<Bashing-om> ' ?
<frib> date works fine without /bin
<frib> but `date` will not resolve
<frib> (why I wanted to run a script)
<frib> but that is not working
<frib> I tried /bin/bash /full/path/script.sh but no
<frib> its the SHELL= PATH=
<merpnderp> Is NodeSource the normal way to install node on Ubuntu now?
<kvndy> I just started using my 2017 Macbook Pro 14,1 again because audio broke on my little Dell inspiron running Ubuntu 18. Apple just keeps getting worse and worse. I tried installing Ubuntu on the MBP but there are hardware issues
<kvndy> Ironically, what prompted this was audio breaking on my Dell Inspiron running Ubuntu, but on the 2017 MBP audio is not supported!
<kvndy> Apple broke basic dragging behavior with the trackpad. "tap to drag without drag lock" no longer works as it used to. There is now a delay, making every single interaction with every slider, scrubber, combo box, or window drag a broken and confusing experience
<SomethingGeneric> Hey all! I'm confused about the layout of my boot drive. The built-in "Disks
<SomethingGeneric> " program shows my SSD as having two 249 paritions, which is impossible given that my entire ssd is only 256 gb.
<SomethingGeneric> And I also have two FAT32 "boot paritions", at least according to Disks
<SomethingGeneric> Hey guys, I have a question that’s (partially) Ubuntu related. I’m following  the LFS boot, and when building the kernel, there’s a warning that says “if your system has a separate /boot partition, you need to do <x>.” My host machine only has Ubuntu on it, and I told the installer to put everything in one partition. However, according to Disks, I do have one separate partition mounted as /boot/efi.
<SomethingGeneric> Is that what’s they’re referring to as the boot partition? Or is that a re-mounted sub-directory as it appears to my naïve eyes..?
<barg> SomethingGeneric- not sure if you'll get this 'cos you seem to be offline but there is a #lfs
<jwash> hi everyone, I want to strip out html table tags from a document, removing everything from < opening to > closing
<kenperkins> what does that have to do with ubuntu? :D
<jwash> how would i match <font size="2">
<jwash> bash is used by ubuntu right
<jwash> this is an ubuntu computer
<banisterfiend> up tto
<exit70[m]> hi, is it just me or ubuntu boot splash has always been a little janky?
<rfm> exit70[m], so who cares? not like you're looking at it for more than 10 seconds/
<exit70[m]> i don't care that much. but some friendly distro like opensuse seems to be better in that regard. just curious about the reason behind it.
<rfm> exit70[m], and yeah, I shouldn't get sucked into this, gn
<halvors> When will Ubuntu mainline ppa be updated with the latest upstream kernel?
<ducasse> halvors: when it's ready, we don't know any more than you
<halvors> I mean the lastest stable release 5.6.12
<halvors> Is there automation in building latest tagged stable release?
<ducasse> try #ubuntu-kernel, maybe?
<halvors> ok thanks.
<halcyforn> hello
<halcyforn> maybe someone can tell me what can be wrong. my wifi intel card on linux detect only 2 networks, and can easy cut lost connection. on windows wi-fi card detect 30 networks.
<CQ3> halcyforn, sounds like a driver issue. figure out what card it is, what driver it is using, and google ...
<halcyforn> what command show me what driver i use i dont remember this
<CQ> https://askubuntu.com/questions/96333/what-wireless-driver-am-i-using
<pi0> apart from tmux what other app to seperate terminal sessions is there https://imgur.com/a/gSzqe7S
<CQ> pi0, screens ?
<pi0> is that sceeens
<pi0> the user was able to resize with mouse
<CQ> not sure, but if you search terminal screens resize mouse, or maybe "screen resize curses" you might find our
<CQ> out
<ocean> pi0: probably guake terminal
<ocean> pi0: Using & lovin' it, powerful. With only couple of hotkeys, calling/hiding it, shifting through various terminals and yes, split (both horizontally, vertically)
<ThinkT510> looks like a tiling window manger
<pi0> i thought it was like i3wm
<pi0> but it wasnt
<ducasse> pi0: if you want several terminals in one window you can also try terminator
<pi0> nice!
<pi0> thank you
<mesaboogie> pi0: tilix --- another tiling terminal
<MikiSoft> hello, i'm trying to setup postfix with dovecot-lmtp but i'm getting connection refused error
<MikiSoft> May 12 12:21:29 2nrl postfix/lmtp[19237]: CE2B4A1553: to=<office@mail.gournet.co>, relay=none, delay=992, delays=992/0.06/0.02/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to mail.gournet.co[private/dovecot-lmtp]: Connection refused)
<MikiSoft> can anyone help me? i'll send the config files
<Deano59> hi, if I setup "encrypt" my local /home - how can I change my root/user password? I tried and couldn't login. when I changed the password back to my old one I could login fine.
<EriC^^> Deano59: you need to change the wrapped passphrase, wrap it with your new password
<EriC^^> Deano59: i think though if you use the gui stuff for changing the password it might do that stuff for you
<Deano59> EriC^^: I didn't create a passphrase when it asked me to, I clicked close. is that bad?
<EriC^^> re-run it i guess
<mgedmin> hmm, I would expect pam_ecryptfs to re-wrap the passphrase when you change your password using passwd
<mgedmin> (or the gui bits)
<Deano59> what's qui?
<Deano59> how do I re-run it?
<Deano59> sorry, never done it before.
<mgedmin> gui is a Graphical User Interface, by which we mean gnome-control-center's Users panel
<mgedmin> how did you change your password, exactly?
<Deano59> "sudo passwd *name*"
<mgedmin> ah!
<mgedmin> don't do that
<mgedmin> do just 'passwd', or if you're not logged in as yourself, sudo -u name passwd
<mgedmin> sudo passwd doesn't ask for the old password, so the pam_ecryptfs module is unable to unwrap the passphrase, and therefore it's unable to re-wrap it
<doomlist3> what is the fastest server for downloading
<mgedmin> bittorrent, I'm sure
<doomlist3> It's currently 1MBps but I have 5MBps connection for installing programs using apt install xxx
<doomlist3> i am talking for apt servers not torrents
<doomlist3> in ubuntu 18.04.4 where is software sources in settings?
<Deano59> mgedmin: "sudo -u *name* passwd" ?
<MikiSoft> anyone works with postix and dovecot?
<doomlist3> where is software properties in settings
<doomlist3> they keep changing the interface
<doomlist3> ubuntu has become like windows
<Deano59> thanks mgedmin that done the trick!!!
<doomlist3> Deano59: pm
<Deano59> please don't PM doomlist3, ask in the channel.
<doomlist3> Deano59: ok in gui settings where is software sources
<Deano59> what DE?
<Deano59> mine is under start > prefrences
<doomlist3> ubuntu has unity
<doomlist3> there is no start in ubuntu
<Deano59> ...
<Deano59> there is but OK. if you're using unity, just search for it.
<doomlist3> ok under software and updates
<Deano59> mine is under start > preferences
<doomlist3> which version are you using
<Deano59> 20.04
<doomlist3> maybe they added start in 20.04
<Deano59> depends on your DE.
<doomlist3> Vimgur.com/wSMiRlal.png
<doomlist3> my DE is default unity i guess... i didn't install any new DE
<ThinkT510> doomlist3: the default in 20.04 is not unity, it is gnome-shell
<Deano59> you can search in unity for software sources...
<Deano59> not sure what problem you're having.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Deano59> sup BluesKaj
<Aktive> massive bug
<Aktive> 2 cursors on the screen
<pnwise> What is snap on the server release used for?
<RoseBus> what's a good tool for reading .md files?
<stephpdale_> cat
<RoseBus> yea but cat doesn't have any formatting
<wedr> nano
<stephpdale_> wedr Alt+Tab
<stephpdale_> Also vim is better
<wedr> vim reads Markdown?
<stephpdale_> vim reads everything
<wedr> in that case, why not just get the more optimum solution.   "sudo apt-get install snap && snap install code && code"
<Woet> ew snap
<g105b> Hello Ubuntuers! I just bought a Logitech webcam, and it is too dark. Please can someone suggest some software that I can use to configure the webcam?
<RoseBus> good luck... logitech didn't support my wireless mouse
<g105b> Well the webcam works just fine, but I need to configure the brightness, just without hacking inside config files if possible.
<Zenn> Hello
<Zenn> I need help I cant install 20.04
<Zenn> https://imgur.com/undefined
<Zenn> https://imgur.com/a/3fz9i6r
<Zenn> can someone help me on this
<Zenn> if I go through the normal disk check it auto shut down my Lapto
<Zenn> if I go through the normal disk check it auto shut down my Laptop
<Zenn> anyone able to help me please?
<g105b> Can you launch into Grub menu?
<mgedmin> that's a disk error ("access beyond end of device")
<mgedmin> is /dev/sdb the USB drive were you stashed your 20.04 image?  could it be the device is actually too small to contain it?
<Zenn> my usb 32gb
<mgedmin> 20.04 desktop iso is 2.7GB, so it should definitely fit
<Zenn> yeah why does it do as such ?
<Zenn> anyway I can troubleshoot it?
<g105b> Oh, Zenn are you currently trying to boot from USB or have you installed to your HDD and trying to boot as normal?
<Zenn> could it be it failed to write the iso properly ?
<Zenn> I want to install to my SSD
<Zenn> as in make it my primary booting laptop and get rid of windows
<Zenn> g105b, https://imgur.com/a/ph5sw59
<Zenn> is this correct?
<mgedmin> is the file limit on FAT32 2 GB or 4 GB?
<mgedmin> I'm not familiar with this 'Rufus' tool
<Zenn> what tool you recommand ?
<g105b> Looks good to me Zenn.
<g105b> mgedmin Rufus is recommended on https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<mgedmin> you can dd if=ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/YOURUSBDEVICE
<mgedmin> (this will wipe the entire USB drive)
<g105b> mgedmin he's on Windows.
<mgedmin> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview
<mgedmin> it would be really funny if the official tutorial recommended a tool that can't handle the ISO size
<mgedmin> the rufus website mentions "Improve support for Ubuntu 20.04" in the changelog for version 3.10
<mgedmin> so, hm, what else could it be?
<mgedmin> is the iso image downloaded successfully?  can you check the file size?
<mgedmin> I wonder why the filename has a (2) in front of .iso in your screenshot
<jonvonb> umm.. https://send.firefox.com seems broken. Attempts to log in from up-to-date 19.04 and 20.04 machines fails with the "Something went wrong" error page.
<jonvonb> Works just fine using chrome on those same machines. Go figure.
<jonvonb> It's only fails when logging in via firefox
<stephpdale> I hope you mean Chromium not Chrome
<Zenn> lol
<Zenn> it does not work
<Zenn> after pressing Ubuntu it goes into disk check after casper something it turns off my Laptop
<Zenn> could Ubuntu 20.04 have a Bug for Asus Laptop
<SpudDogg7> good morning
<Zenn> good morning there is a Bug in Ubuntu
<Zenn> it does not install on My Laptop at all
<stephpdale> zenguy Boot it again
<stephpdale> Zenn ^
<stephpdale> And then press Control + C
<stephpdale> When it begins checking
<Zenn> I did that
<Zenn> this happens stephpdale
<Zenn> https://imgur.com/a/3fz9i6r
<stephpdale> Zenn Tried safe graphics mode too?
<Zenn> how ?
<stephpdale> Zenn When the colored screen appears with the two icons, right after you select the boot option for Ubuntu
<stephpdale> Press one of the arrow keys or escape
<Zenn> okay let me try and get back to you all
<Zenn> hope it works
<stephpdale> Then use the arrow keys to select the Try Ubuntu without installing (Safe Graphics) and hit enter
<mgedmin> Zenn: have you checked if the ISO image you downloaded is complete?  it should be 2.7 gigs in size
<mgedmin> since the failure happens during _disk check_, and the error is about _disk I/O_, I bet safe graphics isn't going to help any
<mgedmin> (and once again I missed them)
<Zenn> stephdale
<Zenn> I made a video
<Zenn> looks like you guys got a Bug in Ubuntu
<Zenn> https://streamable.com/faz9xp
<Zenn> hopefully you can find something in it
<mgedmin> Zenn: have you checked if the ISO image you downloaded is complete?  it should be 2.7 gigs in size
<Zenn> it is completed
<Zenn> I redownloaded and install again just to be sure
<Zenn> you should see that Video
<Zenn> I think there is a Bug in Ubuntu, as I never encounter any issues with installing Ubuntu before.
<mgedmin> ah, this time there's no disk i/o error, just a bunch of noveau stall messages and then a sudden reboot: Power off
<Zenn> well yeah it is like this
<Zenn> are you a developer?
<mgedmin> I am a software developer, but I'm not an ubuntu developer
<Zenn> oh lol
<Zenn> well let me try using safe graphic and try to boot up
<zenn> Hello
<zenn> safe graphic install works
<zenn> Im able to boot up from Ubuntu now
<eldowan> I'm trying to find out how to trend bandwidth usage over time by IP address. The realtime bandwidth /network usage monitors aren't exactly what I'm looking for. Are there good options?
<zenn> thanks for the help everyone but it is odd I hope they fix it
<wedr> Anyone knows how to get the Dash-to-Dock Gnome3 extension's version?
<zenn> thank you guys
<zenn> I will take my leave hopefully they fix the issue with the normal boot up
<mgedmin> looks like I made the right choice when I decided to avoid nvidia when picking my latest laptop
<mgedmin> 10-15 fps in subnautica, but at least no problems in ubuntu
<zenn> well why would nvida cost such a issue
<zenn> are you refering to my issue?
<mgedmin> nvidia doesn't provide any hardware documentation or source for their video drivers, which makes it hard to support nvidia hardware in linux
<mgedmin> the choice is between reverse-engineered open drivers that are buggy and slow, and nvidia-provided binary drivers that are buggy and might not support all the other OS component versions like the kernel
<enriooooooo> im using ubuntu 16.04 , suddenly all fonts are disappeared
<enriooooooo> even the terminal fonts
<Deano59> can we get RPI4 support here?
<zenn> oh lol
<BluesKaj> Deano59, try #raspberrypi chat
<DocMors> is there a dedicated server chat?
<tieinv> #ubuntu-server
<NoiseEee> Hi folks, I have a silly question... on one server when I SSH in, I get a nice message and updates about packages needing updating, or the server needing to be rebooted. On another server (same Ubuntu OS), when I SSH in, I just get the command prompt. How can I make that second server show me information when logging in, like the first?
<ewomer> How does one install the real 440.82+ Nvidia drivers and not the 440.82+really.440.64-0ubuntu6 versions?
<leftyfb> ewomer: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-440
<leftyfb> NoiseEee: what version of ubuntu on both of the severs?
<leftyfb> NoiseEee: the exact version
<ewomer> leftyfb: nvidia-driver-440 is already the newest version (440.82+really.440.64-0ubuntu6).
<leftyfb> ewomer: that is the "real" 440.82 nvidia driver
<NoiseEee> leftyfb: 16.04
<leftyfb> NoiseEee: lsb_release -ds
<NoiseEee> leftyfb: Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS on both
<leftyfb> NoiseEee: who built them? Seems like they're not built the same. Are they VPS's or cloud containers of some sort?
<NoiseEee> found it leftyfb... PrintMotd in /etc/ssh/sshd_config was set to 'no' on one server
<leftyfb> NoiseEee: like I said, the 2 servers were built differently
<DocMors> tieinv, thanks
<kur1j> what is the "new" method for simply restarting a network device on the CLI?
<tieinv> DocMors: your welcome
<ewomer> leftyfb: its really 440.64 not 440.82
<ewomer> Reported by nvidia-settings
<enriooooooo> im using ubuntu 16.04 , suddenly all fonts are disappeared
<oerheks> enriooooooo, you said that before, what did you do before that?
<enriooooooo> well i just put my laptop in suspended mode
<enriooooooo> and reopen with fonts disappeared
<ioria> firewall
<oerheks> oh, not suddenly, but a suspend issue
<blahboybaz> How do I fix it if when I try to add a repository and get 404 error and it says there is no release file. It is from a very popular and well-known package and I'm shocked to get this with them.
<enriooooooo> how do i fix oerheks
<oerheks> enriooooooo, not surehow to reload them, reboot?
<enriooooooo> reboot or restart of lightdm is not the right solution :/
<blahboybaz> enriooooooo:  oerheks: I did not catch the question (just came in) but are you trying to load a configuration file?  "source" command does that with some things and there is systemctl command too
<oerheks> enriooooooo, sure, it is not a solution, but can you try it and recreate the issue again?? then you could file a bugreport, but it depends on the tasks you were doing, browser [pages and such
<enriooooooo> well i really don't want to close all of the things at this point.
<blahboybaz> I sort of figured it out. I got what I need installed and now my repositories stuff is corrupted but I don't feel like dealing with it at the momemnt. Thanks
<oerheks> blahboybaz, on what ubuntu version, what repository?
<vtx> hi folks o/ i'm getting the following errors on 18.04 when using apt-get: `curl: (56) OpenSSL SSL_read: SSL_ERROR_SYSCALL, errno 104'`; has anyone else had trouble with the same error? is there a known fix for this?
<oerheks> vtx, what ar you trying to install? can you share the full output on paste.ubuntu.com please?
<ubique> I have a problem, does anybody have any ideas?    https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HJCRnzN85K/
<akem> ubique, Did you do "apt-get update" before the upgrade?
<ubique> #akem yes
<oerheks> ubique, looks like this bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker/+bug/1839054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1839054 in Ubuntu Pi Flavour Maker "Apt update fails linux-firmware-raspi2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<oerheks> fix in answer #1 ;; sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-firmware-raspi2_1.20190215-0ubuntu0.18.04.1_armhf.deb
<Val_K> hi, I have a problem with my fstab: it doesn't mount my network drive at boot. If I mount it manually with "sudo mount -a" all is good, but it doesn't work at boot. This is the line in my fstab: //192.168.0.XXX/[name of resource]/     /media/[name of resource]/     cifs username=[username],password=[password],auto,iocharset=utf8,vers=1.0      0
<Val_K> 0 I suspect it doesn't mount the drive because the network is not ready when fstab is run, so how can I fix it?
<vlouvet> is it possible to use ubuntu 20.04 server with zfs support to create an rpi4 NAS? (using a single external disk via USB)
<bjarne333> isnt there a systemd solution for this? like ordering deps
<bjarne333> Val_K: ^
<jayjo> I'm having trouble getting my bluetooth headphones to connect to my ubuntu desktop. Are there any resources that are helpful for debugging something like this? Are there better bluetooth packages instead of the system that I should use? Or is there any way to check if something is interfering with the system bluetooth?
<Val_K> bjarne333, I am not aware of that
<bjarne333> it's been years since I played with fstab. but I think it's controlled by a systemd service right? and it runs before network is ready
<Val_K> bjarne333, I don't know the answer to your question, but as I said in my initial message I too think that fstab runs before network is ready
<bjarne333> Val_K: try adding _netdev as option.
<bjarne333> his will prevent the system from attempting to mount this filesystem until the network has been enabled on the system.
<Val_K> should I keep "auto" in the options?
<Val_K> or is it auto by default?
<bjarne333> Val_K: i dunno. read the man page
<Val_K> bjarne333 _netdev doesn't work. however thanks for the help
<bjarne333> sounds like a common scenario. you should find answers on the world wide web
<rjwiii> Ok ... so I plug my iPhone X into Ubuntu 20.04 for the first time and it comes up as a camera. I plug it in a second time and all I get is documents. Any clues?
<Val_K> bjarne333, thanks for the suggestion, I'll google harder
<bjarne333> rjwiii: my advice: use lsusb and journactl to see what kind of devices the iphone is presenting
<RoseBus> hello, how can I remove a host from my known_hosts
<bjarne333> rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<rjwiii> RoseBus: Just edit the file, find the host you want to delete and delete it ...
<RoseBus> but how can i determine which host is which inside the file
<rjwiii> RoseBus: by ip address?
<RoseBus> i dont see any ip addresses, it looks encrypted
<bjarne333> RoseBus: ssh-keygen -R hostname
<bjarne333> it was very easy to google
<superboot> What is the config file precidence for Awesome Window Manager? Is there a system default that loads after the user-specific ~/.config/awesome/rc.lua?
<rjwiii> bjarne333: lsusb: Bus 001 Device 008: ID 05ac:12a8 Apple, Inc. iPhone5/5C/5S/6, journactl has a bunch of messages "Unable to get XDG directory path for special directory $?????"
<bjarne333> rjwiii: you are looking for something with USB device
<rjwiii> bjarne333: I don't know if this is related, but every time I plug my iPhone in, it crashes RhythmBox ...
<lordcirth> RoseBus, yeah, the addresses are hashed in known_hosts so that an attacker can't read what systems you have credentials to
<rjwiii> bjarne333: journactl: May 12 10:41:43 system76-pc gnome-shell[2131]: Unable to mount volume iPhone: Gio.IOErrorEnum: Error initializing camera: -53: Could not claim the USB device
<RoseBus> will my ssh keys still work if i delete my known_hosts file?
<vlt> RoseBus: Yes.
<bjarne333> rjwiii: sounds bad. they probably want you to use your mac laptop
<thyriaen> I already have a linux setup running with grub and i would like to install ubuntu without it installing its own grub on a seperate disk - is that possible ? ( then in order to boot i would have to add the ubuntu install to the grub on my first disk )
<donaldkbrown> Hi all. I have a separate keyring for `aws-vault`. I accidentally set it to unlock when I log-in, so it no longer asks for my separate password when doing things with aws-vault. How do I unset that?
<tijara> hello, does anyone know how to change the default non-unicode fonts? I'm on Mint 19.3 Cinnamon and it keeps using wacky fonts for certain languages.
<GR1M0R4CL3> hello
<lordcirth> GR1M0R4CL3, welcome!
<GR1M0R4CL3> hey thanks :) total noobie here !
<Deano59> tijara: this is for ubuntu support, not Linux mint. try their irc/channel.
<GenuineGNULinux> Your GNU/Linux copy is not activated. You may be a victim of software counterfeiting. Do you want to enter product key now?
<mattmu> tijara: Try https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=224270
<GenuineGNULinux> If you don't have a product key, contact me to purchase a license.
<GenuineGNULinux> One license for one computer. How much licenses do you want to purchase?
<Deano59> what
<lordcirth> Usual scammers/trolls
<sarnold> hey dho
<GR1M0R4CL3> bought a new Dell XPS and came with 18.04 ubuntu. wondering if there are people here with same laptop but running more recent version of LTS like 20.04 for advice
<tijara> Deano59: sorry, I assumed a Ubuntu solution would have applied since Mint is Ubuntu based
<lordcirth> GR1M0R4CL3, wondering if it's compatible? If 18.04 is working fine, 20.04 probably will too
<Deano59> someone do the command, I don't know it.
<Deano59> !not ubuntu
<Deano59> !ubuntu only
<Deano59> I fail.
<lordcirth> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Deano59> tijara: ^
<GR1M0R4CL3> well machine comes with some additional apt repositories and I have been checking the repair iso which contains also a file listing some packages. everything is working now : camera, sleep, etc so I am wondering about 20.04
<GR1M0R4CL3> i have seen people try Fedora 32 on the 9300 model I have and they have shutdown troubles :/
<tijara> noted, my apologies
<GR1M0R4CL3> is there other channels beside this one for irc and ubuntu noobs ?
<sarnold> GR1M0R4CL3: you may also like #ubuntu-discuss, there's a bit more open-ended conversation there from time to time
<GR1M0R4CL3> thanks :)
<sarnold> GR1M0R4CL3: I've heard that 20.04 may go further with providing oem-driver experience with the standard install media; previous releases were pretty rough in that respect, the pre-installed system might work great but if you ever reinstalled, it might be frustrating to try to get those drivers back
<GR1M0R4CL3> i can perhaps image the whole partition. upgrade to 20.04 and see what happens. keeping a list of current packages, and the files in /etc/apt/sources
<GR1M0R4CL3> seems i'm using a 5.0.0 kernel that is available on Launchpad + the patch
<GR1M0R4CL3> well that 18.04 is supported until 2023 so i dont really need to move to 20.04 but i tried 20.04 on the desktop pc and gnome feels much quicker
<sarnold> GR1M0R4CL3: backups are always good :)
<GR1M0R4CL3> i think the m.2 has a re-installation partition.
<ActivateYourLinu> Purchase a license now! $89 for single computer if you purchase it before I'm banned!
<GR1M0R4CL3> until now i had to buy laptops and install linux. this one directly came with linux. and it is a joy
<GR1M0R4CL3> just launching the camera thing and seeing my 60-days unshaven bear face because of Covid
<tomreyn> GR1M0R4CL3: this channel is great is you have a concreate support question. for chat, please try somethign else such as #ubuntu-offtopic. for none-support Q&A but still ubuntu topics, #ubuntu.discuss can be fine.
<GR1M0R4CL3> ok!
<conr> loving 20.04 so far. anybody have a setup to share large files behind a vpn with ubuntu?
<swe442> how do I disable that tapping super opens an overview?
<swe442> on 20.04
<Deano59> if I don't have swap enabled, swappiness doesn't apply to me, right?
<Deano59> conr: 20.04 is awesome. I agree. ;P
<sarnold> Deano59: excellent question, I've wondered that before
<swe442> anyone know?
<swe442> how do I disable the dashboard thing that gets opened when I tap super?
<swe442> I can't find the option anywhere
<ioria> swe442, on 18.04 is the overlay key in gsettings (i guess it's the same on 20.04) ; you can set it to null
<swe442> ioria okay that gives me something to search, ty
<ioria> swe442, first : gsettings get org.gnome.mutter overlay-key
<ioria> swe442, then (if the return value is Super_L) you do  : gsettings set org.gnome.mutter overlay-key ''
<swe442> double-quote?
<swe442> or is that two single quotes?
<mydog2> hi.. trying to do a recursive grep using find and grep..
<ioria> swe442, nope, double single quote
<swe442> got it
<swe442> makes sense
<swe442> yes, that's perfect
<mydog2> find /home -type f  ! -path "*/csvn/*"  ! -path "*/Android*/*" -name "*.*"    -print0  | xargs -0 grep 'repos'
<swe442> weird that that option is not in the settings
<mydog2> this works for finding the 1st term
<swe442> works, perfect, ty!
<mydog2> find /home -type f  ! -path "*/csvn/*"  ! -path "*/Android*/*" -name "*.*"    -print0  | xargs -0 grep 'repos'  | xargs -0 grep 'github'
<ioria> swe442, ok
<mydog2> this throws an xargs: argument line too long
<swe442> ioria is tehre a way to see all the gsettings I manually over-rode?
<mydog2> searching the 'net.. can't see what i'm doing wrong..
<ioria> swe442, not sure, but you can restore all to default
<mydog2> any pointers?
<swe442> okay , thanks,
<sarnold> mydog2: what are you trying to do?
<sarnold> mydog2: my guess is you went off the rails at: xargs -0 grep 'github'
<ioria> swe442, maybe in 'dconf editor'
<mydog2> sarnold, -- i want to grep files in certain dirs, and search for files having multiple words
<mydog2> or.. for files in certain dirs, i want to find files with 'repos' and 'github'
<EriC^^> mydog2: how about  "find..... -exec grep -E "github|repos" {} \;"
<EriC^^> i think you might need grep -HE  so it shows the filenames next to the stuff
<mydog2> so get rid of the args
<mydog2> xags
<EriC^^> yeah
<mydog2> xargs
<sarnold> mydog2: I usually use grep -l for this -- if you don't want the actual line itself; try: grep -l root /etc/passwd
<mydog2> is there a way using xargs
<EriC^^> mydog2: why though, just to learn xargs?
<BananaManCJ> I have Ubuntu installed on a portable drive. I originally installed it on a 2017 iMac and sound was working fine. I then plugged the drive into another computer. Sound was working fine there. I then plugged it back into the Mac and the sound doesn't work anymore. How do I fix this? One thing I noticed is that it shows "Headphones" as an output source even though there aren't any plugged in.
<BananaManCJ> Bluetooth audio does work
<EriC^^> mydog2: your command works for me here
<BananaManCJ> Audio doesn't work through traditional headphones, either
<oerheks> BananaManCJ, maybe ' sudo dpkg –configure -a' fixes things?
<BananaManCJ> Nope
<oerheks> or just try booting again?
<BananaManCJ> This persists after a reboot
<BananaManCJ> It's been like this for about 24 hours now
<BananaManCJ> Even tried reinstalling ALSA and PulseAudio
<micrex22> try installing OSS instead of ALSA :p
<micrex22> (good luck though, I've never done it myself), only on actual proprietary UNIX
<oerheks> weird advise, micrex22 ...
<micrex22> I mean... it 'might' work :p
<micrex22> If it in fact is a software issue
<oerheks> BananaManCJ, killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse/* ; rm -r ~/.pulse* >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<BananaManCJ> Nope, I also noticed that sound input isn't working either
<BananaManCJ> It works over bluetooth, though
<MoPac> Hi, so I've run into a bit of a problem during an upgrade 19.10 --> 20.04 (Kubuntu). During the confirmation step of the "sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop" method, I went to "details" of package removal and then accidentally terminated the whole program rather than returning and saying "N".
<MoPac> Apparently this means that my software sources are set to "focal" even though nothing was approved for installation/removal. When I try to run either the console tool again or the GUI, it won't proceed because because I need the latest updates to my current software first -- all 2326 updates it thinks I need, since with my current source config, everything looks behind, and the check step isn't comparing version names.
<MoPac> I'm hoping it will be enough to just manually switch back the four sources that are active in the middle of an upgrade -- [ver. name]/updates/backports/security, back to eon. But I haven't wanted to touch anything yet in case this is actually a bigger mess than that.
<sarnold> MoPac: I think I've done something similar, and I think I was able to get back to a working config with a simple s/foo/bar/ in the sources
<meltingwax> i'm getting errors for apt-get update in fresh ubuntu:18.04 containers; complaining that the files it gets have the wrong hashsum
<meltingwax> i assume this is an infrastructure problem that I can expect to go away?
<sarnold> meltingwax: it depends what introduced the problem -- if you have a caching proxy that is caching too agressively, or worse, if your ISP has a caching proxy that they have not told you about, you'll probably have to take action yourself to fix it
<sarnold> meltingwax: the last person who ran into this problem found out their VPN provider was using a caching proxy, and hadn't expected that..
<meltingwax> sarnold: it's under a corp network, so maybe there is a hidden proxy. but it worked an hour ago, now it doesn't work at all
<sarnold> meltingwax: if you request the same files using curl or wget, do you get something that looks like an error page? or something that looks right but is too short? or something old?
<urxtnw> If I use systemd to start a unit at book with: systemctl enable unit. What is actually happening? Will this be enabled forever, or is there a chance this setting might be re-written if I do a system upgrade? Will this setting be written in some file?
<MoPac> sarnold: looks like replacing "focal" in sources.list is doing the trick; thanks for the reassurance.
<sarnold> MoPac: nice! :)
<oerheks> urxtnw, enable is for starting at boot
<oerheks> start is starting for this session
<sarnold> urxtnw: 'enable' fiddles around with some 'wants' requirements as directed by the [Install] section of the unit
<urxtnw> oerheks, sarnold, yes but I am asking if this setting will get overwritten if I upgrade my system
<meltingwax> thats a good idea sarnold, i will try
<sarnold> urxtnw: it's strongly unlikely, but it is possible, that an update will change that config
<urxtnw> sarnold, do you know where the config is, as in that is getting written, when I run that command?
<sarnold> urxtnw: most services' [Install] sections just say to add themselves to the multi-user target: ls -l /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/
<meltingwax> sarnold: the file i wget'd matched the sum; and now i restarted the job and it works; so who knows. maybe an ops hiccup
<sarnold> meltingwax: oh cripes, I hate problems that go away without a known reason *why*... oh well, at least you're back doing whatever it was you *wanted* to do :)
<urxtnw> sarnold, thank you!
<TheCowboy> I can't get snap apps to access any NFS mounts, even if I mount it under /home/$USER, is there a solution to this?
<meltingwax> sarnold:thanks for your help!
<ajshell1> What's the best way to completely remove GNOME 3 and everything releated to it from the default version of Ubuntu in preparation for installing a new DE?
<ajshell1> I'm asking because the regular GNOME Ubuntu seems to be the only one to offer ZFS on root installation options.
<ThinkT510> ajshell1: do you really need to remove gnome-shell? why not just install the DE you want and log into that?
<sarnold> TheCowboy: I've seen someone do something *seriously* gross to address this
<sarnold> TheCowboy: try asking in #snapcraft about this -- it feels like something they should had addressed by now
<sarnold> TheCowboy: if they haven't, well, I've got an idea, but it's super-gross..
<TheCowboy> I'll try there, this seems like a significant limitation if not addressed as more packages become snaps
<TheCowboy> thank you
<ajshell1> ThinkT510: I want ZFS on root installation with minimal effort for a virtual machine, Kubuntu doesn't offer that in the options, Ubuntu GNOME does.
<micrex22> you can always use JFS :3
<micrex22> (I don't know if linux JFS is actually JFS2 or JFS1, there is conflicting information on that)
<ajshell1> On second thought, this isn't the best idea, since the host zpool and guest zpool are both called "rpool" by default. This is a disaster waiting to happen, especially since the guest pool is on a ZVOL.
<ajshell1> BTRFS it is, then.
<sarnold> oh man, just wait until you find out that both hosts are known as 'localhost'
<ajshell1> There is actually an issue that you can run into if you have two identically named ZFS pools on the same system. I froget if it'll only import one or if it won't import either.
<kZo> anyone have experience with setting up xbindkeys?  Trying to get my mouse forward/backward buttons working.
<kZo> just really looking for it in Chrome.   I have checked online and many different ways of doing it, the couple options I've tried doesn't seem to work.
<kZo> doesn't look like xbindkeys -k is getting any input.   To make it worse, I'm using synergyc on my linux and synergy on my windows machine.  Maybe it's synergy.
<mesaboogie> kZo: boot to live usb ubuntu (without synergy) and test it straight up. elimination
<mesaboogie> kZo: or just turn off synergy in your current setup
<Somethin1> Hi! I just restarted my 20.04 install, and suddenly can't find my ethernet connection. I'm on a desktop where I didn't need any drivers initially for my network card so I'm really confused
<mesaboogie> Somethin1: settings | network | share screenshot
<s98259> Hi, I'm missing /etc/mysql, how do I restore it?
<Somethin1> https://imgur.com/a/NGi2Rxt
<Somethin1> It's just not there
<mesaboogie> Somethin1: hrmph , strange one
<Somethin1> Wait I know what it was >:|
<Somethin1> i think
<Somethin1> I was following along with LFS and I edited my host /etc/network/interface instead of the chrooted one
<Somethin1> small brain moment
<mesaboogie> s98259: that directory+files is supplied by mysql-common package.
<Somethin1> sorry
<mesaboogie> Somethin1: what was it?
<mesaboogie> Somethin1: ah
<s98259> Awesome, thanks, it worked.
<mesaboogie> s98259: yw
<Somethin1> mesaboogie one question though, now that i've unbroken that file,, how do i apply changes?
<mesaboogie> Somethin1: probably a reboot or a restart of network services
<sarnold> Somethin1: /etc/network/interfaces is ignored unless you install the ifupdown package; note that this isn't officially supported on 20.04, so you're kind of on your own in case it doesn't work out well
<mesaboogie> thanks sarnold for the clarification
<kZo> mesaboogie: I just got it.  The bindings weren't setup right.   Stupid '
<mesaboogie> kZo: good job
<kZo> I just needed to know how to call the bindings.  Once I found the "right way" to set them up it was pretty easy.  Just didn't know how to call them.
<CrtxReavr> If I edit /etc/(passwd|shadow|group) files, what must be run to make those changes active on the system?
<mlu> is there any quick way I can customize away the purple motif that's in the default install?
<mlu> or is the purple kind of like the black in the Model T?
<sarnold> CrtxReavr: they're live immediately, there's no database step as on other systems
<CrtxReavr> sarnold, cool - thanks
<mlu> in other words: I don't like the defaults for the desktop, are there other ones available, or should I bleach my eyes?
<sarnold> mlu: there's a bunch of desktop environments if you just want something completely different; i3m, or lxde, or xfce, or lxqt, or kde, etc etc etc
<sarnold> mlu: I don't know what's involved in making a new theme, or selecting a different theme, for the gnome-shell, but I assume there's some way to do that
<mlu> cool, but nothing that's simply "pointy-clicky" right?
<mlu> was wondering if I can like `apt install clearlooks` and make it look like Fedora
<otis> go to fedora then
<sarnold> heh, "apt-cache search clear look" returns some gtk 2 and 3 packages.. doesn't look promising
<mlu> in practice, though, I'd probably just wait for a focal-based Mint to drop
<CrtxReavr> sarnold, so the passwd-, shadow-, and group- are just backups?
<sarnold> CrtxReavr: yes; they should be managed by vipw et al
<sarnold> CrtxReavr: there's no equiv of mkpasword or pwd_mkdb, etc
<CrtxReavr> Well. . . their docker container is ubuntu, so they can be overwritten with no extra step.
 * CrtxReavr got confused what channel he was typing at.
<CrtxReavr> sarnold, thanks.
<sarnold> CrtxReavr: you're welcome, have fun :)
<eelstrebor> anyone experiencing multiple vlc icons on the top bar on the right hand side?  i'm sure that it's a bug
<flying_sausages> Hey guys, I upgraded to 20.04 and can't see Wireguard in the Gnome Network Manager. I'd like to import a .conf file for it. Any suggestions on whether I need to install some packages? I already have `wireguard` installed ha
<ecov> anyone have any suggestions for a squeezebox client
<ecov> squeezebox/LMS
<bluezinc> mlu: you could always run kubuntu if purple's not your thing
#ubuntu 2020-05-13
<ash_worksi> I can get less to stretch text across screens after i press the left arrow key, if I am at the 1st screen, it wraps lines... is there anyway around this behavior?
<klu3> how do i stop ubuntu mate from going to sleep/screensaver when im watching a movie?  i have the option set to disable but the screen still goes blank after 10 minutes https://ibb.co/ZW5zm4j
<klu3> hell how do i get rid of screensaver from my linux i want this thing gone
<sarnold> klu3: you may wish to ask in #ubuntu-mate instead
<Nullifi3d|Pi> quit
<ash_worksi> \q
<ash_worksi> oops
<k_sze> Just me or hk.archive.ubuntu.com is down?
<sarnold> k_sze: I can't get there either
<k_sze> It's a CNAME for ftp.cuhk.edu.hk. Somebody knows the contact at CUHK?
<k_sze> reported in #ubuntu-mirrors; switching mirror for now.
<matix-io> Hey can anyone help me debug my NIC? It seems to just go down. Drops the wifi connection, but when i try to reconnect it seems like the interface is offline. Ive been rebooting to fix it but inevitably it happens again.
<zenn> Hello Guys
<zenn> how do I show remaining bluetooth battery for my wireless headphones?
<curloxide> So is there an active file somewhere in the installation (maybe in /etc) that prints out kernel logs?
<sarnold> curloxide: the dmesg command and journalctl commands will show you what's in the kernel message buffer; dmesg just the buffer, journalctl also historical entries
<curloxide> Do they exit immediately?
<sarnold> curloxide: /var/log/dmesg* files also have logs
<curloxide> oho k
<sarnold> curloxide: you may like journalctl -f
<curloxide> What does it do, does it write the log to stdout?
<curloxide> as it happens?
<zenn> how do I show remaining bluetooth battery for my wireless headphones?
<zenn> anybody ?
<sarnold> curloxide: yes, it writes log entries to stdout, similar to tail -F
<eelstrebor> is it my web browser, internet connection, dns issues that are causing web pages to occasionally not load completely and website can't be found? i'm using firefox and dnscrypt-proxy2 on my router
<Biessie> Upgrading to the new LTS now, Wish me luck!
<zenn> the new lts is awesome
<zenn> I got of windows they improve ubuntu so much already and I love it
<sarnold> zenn: heh, but I suspect windows probably made it easier to see the battery on bluetooth devices..
<zenn> did ubuntu not did that ?
<zenn> I mean android support too
<sarnold> zenn: heh, that's the thing :) I've just been using my android phone for bluetooth because I'm scared of the linux bluetooth stack..
<Biessie> Can i find a changelog anywheres?
<zenn> meaning?
<sarnold> Biessie: a lot of changes are on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<sarnold> Biessie: but depending upon what you're running now, there may be other changes not mentioned there, from the previous releases
<sarnold> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Biessie> awesome thank you
<Biessie> coming from 19.10
<sarnold> zenn: just some mild frustrations I've had trying to work with the linux bluetooth upstream devs :(
<sarnold> Biessie: aha, then hopefully that one release notes is good enough :)
<zenn> oh I see
<zenn> are you a software developer?
<sarnold> zenn: not really; I'm on the security team, I don't write much code, but I read a huge amount of it..
<zenn> what about the issue I highlight yesterday?
<zenn> the one that my ubuntu was not able to install without selecting safe graphics
<sarnold> zenn: oh wow, that's all kinds of strange; it looks like nouveau graphics drivers problems for one frame in the video, but I thought we'd switched to using nvidia's drivers from the install media
<zenn> well yeah
<zenn> maybe you can highlight to the team about it
<sarnold> zenn: best thing to do is file a bug -- if your system is up now, run ubuntu-bug ubiquity  -- and when you get to the form, describe problem, what you did to fix it, and upload that video
<zenn> sarnold
<zenn> do I have to install something?
<sarnold> zenn: ubuntu-bug should just work
<zenn> sudo ubuntu-bug?
<sarnold> it should work fine without the sudo
<zenn> alright will file a report
<sarnold> thanks :)
<sarnold> time for me to make some dinner, have fun :)
<SomethingGeneric> Hi all! I'd been following some tutorials that were admittedly over my head about the basics of OS development
<SomethingGeneric> I've learned my lesson. But now at some point, I seem to have switched the default assembler out, because I can't compile and run C for my ubuntu host, any more
<sarnold> SomethingGeneric: I'm just now headed out, so just some short hints, hopefully it's enough..
<sarnold> SomethingGeneric: dpkg -S `which as` reports binutils owns that file, so try apt-get install --reinstall binutils
<sarnold> have fun :)
<SomethingGeneric> Thanks! I'll give that a go
<SomethingGeneric> That worked fine! Thanks, sarnold!
<BananaManCJ> I have Ubuntu installed on a portable drive. I originally installed it on a 2017 iMac and sound was working fine. I then plugged the drive into another computer. Sound was working fine there. I then plugged it back into the Mac and the sound doesn't work anymore. How do I fix this? One thing I noticed is that it shows "Headphones" as an output source even though there aren't any plugged in. It was working before and just stopp
<BananaManCJ> ed one day.
<BananaManCJ> dmesg | grep snd doesn't show errors, I've reinstalled alsa and pulseaudio, added options snd-hda-intel dmic_detect=0 to the alsa-base.conf file, removed the config files for pulseaudio, and other things
<mesaboogie> BananaManCJ: iMac 27"?
<BananaManCJ> 21.5"
<BananaManCJ> iMac 18,2
<mesaboogie> BananaManCJ: well, I suspect yours will be something to do with this option :: mine on a iMac 27" 17,1 is this [ option snd-hda-intel model=imac27 ] added to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<mesaboogie> BananaManCJ: there are several options to do with imacs model=
<BananaManCJ> I'll try it
<mesaboogie> I am trying to find you the list
<mesaboogie> ok
<mesaboogie> BananaManCJ: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<mesaboogie> tell me hwat it says
<mesaboogie> what*
<BananaManCJ> Codec: Cirrus Logic Generic
<mesaboogie> Codec: Cirrus Logic CS4206
<mesaboogie> mine
<mesaboogie> You may be able to use the same exact line as mine
<mesaboogie> after editing the file, reboot
<BananaManCJ> So what exactly do you want me to do?
<mesaboogie> BananaManCJ: I will be here searching for the other imac parameter for you just in case
<mesaboogie> BananaManCJ: well, I suspect yours will be something to do with this option :: mine on a iMac 27" 17,1 is this [ option snd-hda-intel model=imac27 ] added to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<mesaboogie> add the line [ option snd-hda-intel model=imac27 ] added to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and reboot
<mesaboogie> without the brackets []
<totalnoob> Been out of Linux for years. Looking to install Ubuntu 20.04 on my new Thinkpad X1 Carbon. Can Ubuntu encrypt my whole drive if I dual boot? To dual boot, if I understand correctly, I need to disable Bitlocker in Windows.
<mesaboogie> totalnoob: If windows is on the same drive as ubuntu I would say no to encrypting the whole drive, especially if you want your windows in a usable state. =)
<BananaManCJ> Still no sound
<mesaboogie> other amac options exist
<mesaboogie> imac*
<mesaboogie> BananaManCJ: give me a minute and I will find the list
<BananaManCJ> It's just weird because it was working before
<totalnoob> mesaboogie: thanks! Ok so I won't encrypt. Now, is it possible to still dual boot without turning off Bitlocker? Or does it become a pain and open the door to issues?
<mesaboogie> totalnoob: you can still encrypt your ubuntu side of the house
<mesaboogie> totalnoob: I know nothing about bitlocker
<mesaboogie> BananaManCJ: that *working before* is how these imacs and any apple products act with sound issues, nothing new. mine did the same until I found te right options
<BananaManCJ> Ok
<mesaboogie> options snd-hda-intel model=intel-mac-auto
<mesaboogie> BananaManCJ: try that one ^^^
<pi0> 0a5c:2020 Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth dongle --> how do i finding out the firmware on usb devices
<BananaManCJ> Still no
<mesaboogie> BananaManCJ:  This one and I am out of ideas :: [ options snd-hda-intel model=imac27_122 ]
<BananaManCJ> Should I file a bug report or something
<Psi-Jack> Firefox, for some reason, won't resolve local DNS anymore, and for things that I have an internal DNS for, resolves to the external IP rather than an internal IP. What has Firefox done to break this and anyone know how to unbreak it?\
<Psi-Jack> Oh. Wow. Firefox did break it.
<Psi-Jack> By implementing network.trr.mode to 2, which I believe does DNS over HTTPS?
<matti> Psi-Jack: A value of 2, makes it try TRR first and then it would fall-back to normal OS resolver.
<matti> Psi-Jack: If you don't want to use TRR or DoH, then set it to 5 :)
<kenperkins> Psi-Jack: btw, I reinstalled 20.04 fresh on my x1, all the problems went away
<clarkk> Is gufw the recommended way to configure a firewall on ubuntu 18.04?
<CarlenWhite> Having issues with snap packages failing with "cannot self-bind mount /run/snapd/ns: Cannot allocate memory"
<CarlenWhite> Investigating online, it seems to be a kernal issue for 5.5.X
<CarlenWhite> And be my luck, https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D is down so I can't obtain mainline.
<CarlenWhite> No wait, it decided it wanted to work.
<ThinkT510> CarlenWhite: if you are running the default kernel you'd be on 5.4
<CarlenWhite> I'm running on Focal.
<CarlenWhite> Focal's supposed to be on 5.4?
<ThinkT510> yes, 5.4 is default
<luna_> 5.4.0.29 kernel on my focal
<CarlenWhite> Sidenote, grabbed 5.5.0-050500rc7-generic. Snap packages are working
<CarlenWhite> Huh.
<CarlenWhite> I think I may have polluted something, somewhere.
<CarlenWhite> Hm. Yeah I did do that. I have a 5.5 kernal marked as manually installed.
<CarlenWhite> That bungle may also spawned some pains with my GPU.
<younder> CarlenWhite, We fork in linux, do you spawning somewhere else ;)
<makara> hi. How can I select gnome terminal profile using keyboard only? On Ubuntu MATE its alt+pgup/pgdn
<CarlenWhite> Har. Well, I have cleaning up to do.
<ducasse> makara: you can try #gnome, but you might have to ask in the official gnome channel
<CarlenWhite> mesaboogie, I know this is belated, but I have experience with BitLocker; Dual booting with a BitLocker protected Windows and a LVM/LUKS protected Ubuntu will work fine, however booting into Windows with GRUB will trip BitLocker recovery. If possible, use your BIOS' boot device selection to avoid it.
<CarlenWhite> Or rather, this is what I have to do on my system. Mileage may vary.
<ledeni> makara: Settings -- Keyboard Shortcuts --and add your prefer shortcut combination for gnome-terminal
<CarlenWhite> Speaking of, I need a nice tool to switch the efi nextboot var. Doing it in the terminal is fine, but something on the tray would be nice.
<SmellyCat> I'm trying to install bitcoin-core (snap package) and I'm having trouble setting its datadir to a mounted partition. I get a "Permission denied", AppArmour related. Any tips?
<SmellyCat> btw, on a headless server
<younder> SmellyCat, well my cubeflow connects to a roc bucket server. Perhaps you could do that.
<SmellyCat> younder, cubeflow? roc bucket? Even Google doesn't seem to know what you're talking about :) Could you elaborate?
<younder> SmellyCat, https://www.rocsoftware.com/pages/rhapsody
<makara> ledeni: ducasse: thx
<SmellyCat> younder, no "sudo apt install roc-server" I presume?
<makara> next question. Yesterday I replaced the primary disk (with full disk encryption) with an ssd. Now Im at home and i ask my colleague to plug it into the usb port. It doesn't show up as /dev/sdc as Id expect. Any ideas?
<makara> false alarm. i see it
<Baikonur> hey, can I use ubuntu cloud image to spin up my own server on a vm?
<Baikonur> I mean, is it useful for that
<Baikonur> supposedly it wants a cloud-init with it but I don't know what exactly wants to have supplied with it
 * luna_ drinks tea and waits for Day 2 of RIPE 80 to start in 15 minutes
<Baikonur> I guess no one has opinions on that
<doomlist3> hi
<ducasse> Baikonur: for cloud-init you'd better ask in #ubuntu-server
<XaT> hi there :)
<XaT> need help about preseed autoinstall : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1238696/preseed-autoinstall-does-not-work-on-20-04
<Baikonur> oh there's an #ubuntu-server
<XaT> (desktop for me :p)
<C0nundrum> Hello
<MICROburst> I installed postfix-mysql but there are no .sql files included. Is this like a dog biscuit, which doesn't include any dogs?
<C0nundrum> How to i unmount / so that i can run a fsck repair ?
<OERIAS> I have a problem
<OERIAS> Is it is just me or is ubuntu 20.04 a lot slower at boot
<OERIAS> ?
<C0nundrum> do i just ro everything in fstab ?
<ducasse> C0nundrum: why not just boot from a live usb?
<C0nundrum> no cd drive
<ducasse> can't you boot from usb?
<trackball> how does one restrict who can change root's password?
<ducasse> 🖲 only root or sudo-enabled users can do that
<ducasse> or anyone with physical access
<trackball> ducasse: yes, i realize that. what i'm trying to prevent is for sudo-enabled users to change password for root, without losing capability to change their own passwords
<ducasse> if they can call passwd with sudo, you can't prevent that
<nohop> I haven't booted my laptop in a while, and it's running 19.04.  it looks like all the repositories for it have just disappeared of the internet? :)
<nohop> (There seem to be no disco entries in, for example, us.archive.ubuntu.com anymore)
<nohop> Is there any way I can still upgrade at all? Reinstalling seems silly.
<nohop> !sources disco
<nohop> ... wasn't that a thing? :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yawkat> nohop: maybe try http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<nohop> Ah, thanks.
 * steinbach greets
<nohop> Is there a reason Ubuntu removes things from repositories so soon after they're out of support? Seems to me that there's no harm in just leaving it accessible.
<nohop> It just makes upgrading a pain, because you'll have to manually update your sources list and stuff.
<sloth_on_meth> so i have a B75 MSI MOTHERBOARD, with a I3-3240 and 16gb of DDR3. I tried swapping in a Xeone3 1270 yesterday, but the system would not boot. I could not look at any output since the system does not have a GPU, and the Xeon does not have an IGPU. im running ubuntu server 20.0?
<sloth_on_meth> i did get fanspin etc, but the system would not come online for pings. I've swapped the CPU in the past and it worked without a hitch, so i suspect it has something to do with ubuntu server not wanting to boot without GPU
<younder> I'm using 18.04. The popup menu for network on the right now shows two entries instead of just one. The other RJ54 connector is not connected to anything. Is this a new feature?
<faLUCE> hello, which is the easiest way to play a Blu-ray on 18.04 ?
<cnnx> I can't get ubuntu to login automatically
<cnnx> even if I set the option in users to automatic login for my user
<cnnx> it asks for the password and doesnt even login
<cnnx> is this a bug?
<cnnx> fixed it
<cnnx> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1229821/login-loop-after-installing-20-04
<jeremy31> faLUCE: You might need MakeMKV to play blu rays
<chaosfisch> Hi, I'm having trouble with my audio output, which only works after restarting the system. Following: I use a combined jack for output + microphone. This works if not plugged in during boot. It works flawlessly the whole day until switching output devices. Once switching back I can see sound input from the mic, but output is not working from Sounds
<chaosfisch> test panel.
<chaosfisch> Disconnecting / reconnecting the device has no effect. I get the dialog asking what device was connected - I select Headset, as per usual - but output does not work.
<chaosfisch> Okay, seems like `systemctl --user restart pulseaudio.service` helped
<ptux> hi. i upgraded from 18.04 to 20.04 but now i've no sounds. any help, pls?
<ptux> i removed and purged then installed again alsa-base and pulseaudio, but nothing
<faLUCE> jeremy31: yes, I'm just making a mkv through makemkv. But will the quality be preserved?
<jeremy31> faLUCE: The quality is pretty good.  I haven't used it in a while
<Psi-Jack> ptux: "please" not "pls", for starters. :)
<Psi-Jack> faLUCE: Doing any kind of transcoding at all?
<faLUCE> Psi-Jack: this is my suspect
<faLUCE> but it seems that it doesn't transcode
<ptux> Psi-Jack, ok
<etronik> hey all, I'm setting up Git server on my desktop and following instructions at: https://www.andrewhoog.com/post/howto-setup-a-private-git-server-on-ubuntu-18.04/  but I'm stumped at step 5 because I'm getting "connection refused" on ssh connection to localhost... TIA for any help!
<XaT> Anyone sucessed at autoinstall desktop thourgh preseed ? ;D
<faLUCE> I'm trying to make a mkv from a blu-ray with mkv, but it gives me errors: Title #00004.mpls has length of 82 seconds which is less than minimum title length of 120 seconds and was therefore skipped  ... how can I fix it?
<etronik> faLUCE, maybe some multimedia channel would be better ?? they are more knowledgeble about those issues
<faLUCE> etronik: which channel, for example?
<etronik> faLUCE, sorry can't help you.... you'd have to search for it :-)
<etronik> have you tried googling ?
<etronik> google "less than minimum title length of 120 seconds and was therefore skipped"
<etronik> ssh to localhost is returning "connection refused" - any tips ? TIA
<steinbach> check firewall rules
<etronik> I don't know how...
<etronik> steinbach, you mean iptables outout ? can't read that thing
<etronik> or better, don't know enough to read that thing
<steinbach> sudo iptables -S
<steinbach> sudo ip6tables -S
<makara> i had to revert a remmina snap on my work machine. Now I install remmina snap on my home machine for the first time, and I can't revert. How can I install a specific revision?
<makara> a specific version rather
<steinbach> makara: sorry I don't use remmina
<makara> its nothing to do with the software
<steinbach> also... i use pf, not iptables
<taz> Hello, i'm in trouble with my wireless connection adapter (i run the lastest version of ubuntu) with a Lenovo Yoga. Tried this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting-hardware-check.html#not-recognized , but my wireless adapter isn't in any of the commands. Can you guys help ?
<DrMedRasen> Hi, i have a small legal question regarding ubuntu
<DrMedRasen> if i use ubuntu as a base image for a virtual appliance
<ocean> etronik: do you have package openssh-server installed?
<DrMedRasen> can i sell that virtual appliance then or what restrictions to i have ?
<etronik> ocean, yes I do
<etronik> steinbach, looking over the rules
<DrMedRasen> i can see from the license that its mentioned: "Any redistribution of modified versions of Ubuntu must be approved..."
<DrMedRasen> however the image is not modified
<DrMedRasen> we basically install apps on top of the image
<etronik> steinbach, output of iptables here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w2KZfnXBVy/   - I can't read this thing
<DrMedRasen> question here is does "modified" version of Ubuntu mean, when the source code has been modified ? Or does is it also modified when packages and something is installed on top ?
<ocean> etronik: see the output of sudo netstat -anp |grep ssh, you should see (in the top) something like 0.0.0.0:22 (and/or LISTEN pid/sshd)
<etronik> ocean, thanks, output is:  unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     37216    1872/systemd         /run/user/1000/gnupg/S.gpg-agent.ssh
<etronik> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     41416    2870/ssh-agent       /tmp/ssh-jaSxRAW1uy03/agent.2664
<makara> is there like a maven central for snaps?
<ocean> etronik: sudo service sshd start
<etronik> ocean, Failed to start sshd.service: Unit sshd.service not found.
<ocean> etronik: apt-cache policy openssh-server
<etronik> ocean, I'm on 18.04
<ocean> looks like there is no ssh server installed
<etronik> sam@sam-desktop:~/devwork/wpstg$ sudo apt-cache policy openssh-server
<etronik> openssh-server:
<etronik>   Installed: 1:7.6p1-4ubuntu0.3
<etronik>   Candidate: 1:7.6p1-4ubuntu0.3
<etronik> ocean, shouldn't I use systemctl
<etronik> ocean, shouldn't I use systemctl ?
<etronik> got it ! it's working
<steinbach> etronik: great news
<etronik> ocean, the command was:  sudo systemctl start ssh
<etronik> weird huh ?
<steinbach> lmao... that was so simple... i did not expect it was that
<ocean> etronik: there you go
<steinbach> etronik: please do a "sudo systemctl enable ssh"
<steinbach> si it automatically starts everytime you boot
<steinbach> so*
<etronik> steinbach, I never saw that command, always saw it the way ocean stated... who'd know ?
<quadrathoch2> DrMedRasen: it should mean only source code, but honestly not 100% sure
<etronik> anyway , I can establish connection, but can't connect because I setup git user w/o a password
<DrMedRasen> quadrathoch2 exactly :-) i am not sure as well but obviously i need to be sure :-)
<quadrathoch2> DrMedRasen: hm, on the other hand, are you distributing your modifications?
<DrMedRasen> lets say for instance i want to have a virtual appliance that converts video files as example
<DrMedRasen> i would use an ubuntu image as starting point
<DrMedRasen> install my programmed application
<DrMedRasen> and then i would distribute that appliance
<DrMedRasen> so users could convert video files
<quadrathoch2> hm, I wouldn't see it as a problem, as this is what literally docker hub for example does
<SnoopJeDi> I've done an in-place upgrade of a 16.04 system to 19.10 by way of 18.04, and it looks like something's gone wrong, my apt is complaining about some xenial packages "to be installed" instead. If I do `apt --fix-broken install`, it wants to remove 267 packages that look like basically my whole system. Is there a way out of this bind, short of a reinstall?
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: how did you do the upgrade?
<tomreyn> or upgradeS rather.
<SnoopJeDi> Using do-release-upgrade twice, once from 16.04 and once from 18.04
<tomreyn> good. did both seem to finish without fatal errors?
<SnoopJeDi> They seemed to go well enough, although the second seems to have snagged on mostly python3.7 stuff. Here's an example of what I get when trying to install vim: http://ix.io/2lTw
<tomreyn> please run this and post the url it returns, it won't modify your system:  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<SnoopJeDi> https://termbin.com/2yqq
<tomreyn> also this: cat /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list} 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<SnoopJeDi> https://termbin.com/0ntq for that one. I did modify that with a search-and-replace, swapping "eoan" in for "xenial," while trying to see if I could bludgeon my way out of the hole here.
<tomreyn> so when this system was on xenial (16.04), you seem to have had a PPA providing those python 3.7 backports to xenial. this ppa is no longer configured apparently, but packages are still installed from back then.
<tomreyn> these packages have higher version numbers than those python 3.7 packages in eoan (19.10), so they didn't get overwritten, yet
<tomreyn> s/overwritten/replaced/
<genii> so "dependency Hell"
<tomreyn> yes, don't do this, you're lucky these upgrades worked out
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: ^
<SnoopJeDi> I promise it wasn't me, it's a hand-me-down work machine :)
<SnoopJeDi> I do all my python dev stuff using pyenv because I don't trust ubuntu to get it right anyway ;)
<SnoopJeDi> Any way I can flush out the backport and get the packages eoan wants for itself?
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: you can (try to) apply the changes       apt dist-upgrade    is trying to apply.
<tomreyn> hold back if it's more than 10 packages, though
<SnoopJeDi> It looks like it's snagged on just those three, but my apt-fu is a little weak here. I've tried various install/upgrade/remove invocations to try and do what I think you're telling me, but without much luck. Any tips?
<tomreyn> Can you show the output of     apt --fix-broken --assume-no install
<tomreyn> make this apt-get, sorry
<tomreyn> actually my apt foo is broken, too
<SnoopJeDi> Seems to produce the same output either way. http://ix.io/2lTA
<tomreyn> hmm plenty
<genii> If you know which files they are in /var/cache/apt/archives/ you can sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite or --force-depends them
<alterego> Anyone know why I can no longer change the orientation of a screen in display settings since updating to 20.04?
<SnoopJeDi> Yea, enough to make me scared and come here asking for help :)
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: is this meant to be a server or desktop like computer? bascially headless or headful?
<SnoopJeDi> interactive workstation, so the latter.
<SnoopJeDi> I would very much like to keep X :)
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: install the corresponding meta package first of all: ubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> oh that'S already installed, i missed it
<SnoopJeDi> Version 1.440.1 FWIW
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: so let's try this: install apt-forktracer (if you can install anything right now) and let's see its output
<SnoopJeDi> I can't :(
<tomreyn> same error? ok
<SnoopJeDi> Very much deadlocked, it seems. I guess I will need to fix those deps, perhaps using genii's suggestion, or some manual dpkg trickery if I can get it to just nuke the Python that's there.
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: let's try this:    apt-get install -fV -t eoan libpython3.7-stdlib=3.7.5-2~19.10ubuntu1 libpython3.7-minimal=3.7.5-2~19.10ubuntu1
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: if it prompts, share the output before applying it
<SnoopJeDi> http://ix.io/2lTE
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: looks fine
<SnoopJeDi> once applied, I get http://ix.io/2lTF
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: sudo apt-get --purge remove python3.7-distutils    does what?
<SnoopJeDi> Spews the unmet deps error
<SnoopJeDi> Doesn't seem to have done anything
<tomreyn> can you show the full output, please
<SnoopJeDi> of course. http://ix.io/2lTH
<tomreyn> hmm i guess you will need to force overwriting the file then
<tomreyn> apt-get install -fV --force-overwrite -t eoan libpython3.7-stdlib=3.7.5-2~19.10ubuntu1
<SnoopJeDi> Doesn't seem to like the --force-overwrite: "E: Command line option --force-overwrite is not understood in combination with the other options"
<tomreyn> sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libpython3.7-stdlib_3.7.5-2~19.10ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<tomreyn> this is what genii suggested 20 minutes ago, but i like to be conservative about --force
<SnoopJeDi> Yea, fair enough. Looks like it snags on libpython3.7-minimal: http://ix.io/2lTK
<tomreyn> dpkg --configure -a
<SnoopJeDi> Yea, just did --configure on that pkg, it succeeded. Let me do -a
<SnoopJeDi> Well hey, whaddya know, looks like I have a working apt now! :)
<tomreyn> until you hit the next problem for the same root cause, yes
<SnoopJeDi> And autoremove only wants to get rid of a few stragglers. Thank you tomreyn for the patient hand-holding (and thanks to genii as well!)
<SnoopJeDi> Yea, I will try and flush this backport out if I can, I'd much much rather have the intended Python than some ancient backport
<SnoopJeDi> Especially since I was originally *trying* to get to 20.04 :)
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: you want to apt-get -f install
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: and then install apt-forktracer and share its output
<SnoopJeDi> http://ix.io/2lTN
<tomreyn> in the future, when in a similar situation, first remove any PPA's using ppa-purge, then manually clean up apt sources, then do full-upgrade, then install and run apt-forktracer *before* you do a release upgrade.
<SnoopJeDi> Good to know for when/if I bother with trying to actually get to the LTS
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: and obviously you'll need to learn how to interpret its output.
<SnoopJeDi> I took a very quick scan at the man page just now, this is showing me packages in a "non-standard" state?
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: if you look at http://ix.io/2lTN you'll see lines with just version numbers in round parantheses. those are 'foreign' packages, where it's not clear how or where they were installed. you will want to get rid of any of those where you don'T know for sure you still need them.
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: packages installed directly as .deb files would be listed like this
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: that's unless there is also an apt repository configured which knows about this package, in which case you'll also see square brackets on that line.
<SnoopJeDi> Makes sense. A good number of those are nvidia things, which are hardly sane all on their own before something as hinky as an upgrade
<SirTalksAlot> Hello
<SirTalksAlot> I am new to ubuntu
<SnoopJeDi> tomreyn, format I'm guessing is [PPA: pkg version info]?
<SirTalksAlot> and need help
<tomreyn> on the square brackets you'll see those package versions available from configured apt repos.
<SirTalksAlot> actually nvm mind it worked for me
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: right. so if you have a line with both round and square brackets you'll want to ensure that the versionn    (installed)   amtches a good apt repository [souprce: version]
<daedeloth> I'm looking for a tool to quickly sort a bunch of picture and then do something to the files to keep that in order (for example add a numeric prefix)
<SnoopJeDi> Well, I think I've got what I need to get back to work things. Thanks very much for the patient assistance tomreyn.
<SnoopJeDi> apt-forktracer is a nice trick, I'll have to remember that one the next time I dig myself into a hole :)
<tomreyn> SnoopJeDi: you're welcome. and once you're done with this, inspect    ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported
<tomreyn> (where "unsupported" cn mean community supported)
<tomreyn> *can mean
<SnoopJeDi> Some 35% of my system! These are great little recipes for figuring out what's not "from the factory" though. Very good advice to make sure as much of it is in order as possible before a release upgrade
<SnoopJeDi> In hindsight, it does seem I got very lucky that it worked at all :)
<tomreyn> right :)
<SnoopJeDi> Being able to in-place upgrade at all still feels pretty magical to me, so all things considered I'm still rather pleased, and now I can get the rest of the dang thing working the way I want.
<iconoclasthero> is there a channel for getting help with boot issues?
<oerheks> iconoclasthero, ubuntu boot issue?
<iconoclasthero> yes.
<iconoclasthero> brb
<iconoclasthero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y4jtYbRjx9
<iconoclasthero> i want it to boot to 20.04 on sda8...which it did, after a fashion.  right now i'm looking at 1/4 of my monitors in 640x480.
<oerheks> output says: Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda1/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi file!
<iconoclasthero> yeah, well that's great and all, but BIOS tells me what options I have not the other way round.
<iconoclasthero> and I cannot tell it to use sda1 or hd0,gpt1 /EFI/ubuntu/shmx64.efi or anything else.
<iconoclasthero> it just says "ubuntu"
<oerheks> well, uefi is bound to the 1st efi partition on the disk.
<iconoclasthero> i'm assuming the entry "ubuntu" corresponds to 1st efi partition on the disk.
<iconoclasthero> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6DF6YDTZmR/
<iconoclasthero> uname -r:  5.4.0-29-generic
<iconoclasthero> this was working fine yesterday morning but it wasn't booting to sda8 on startup which i needed to correct.
<iconoclasthero> now, when i can get back into sda8, it is a barely-functional version.
<shinobi_> Is there anything better than gapcmon for monitoring UPS?
<iconoclasthero> i am so sick of looking at the stupid background on the boot-repair iso...
<entourage> is there some sort of a RAM Drive functionality built in to Ubuntu??
<iconoclasthero> entourage what do you want to do with a ram drive?
<iconoclasthero> just manipulate/store files in RAM?
<entourage> iconoclasthero, fast temporary storage
<iconoclasthero> i just make a cache directory in /dev/shm
<Bliepo> ramfs or tmpfs will is what you probably want entourage
<iconoclasthero> it doesn't write anything to disk and i have more than enough ram for most everything i do in it.
<entourage> Bliepo, how do I access those
<gst568923> Hi, I use this command `youtube-dl -f 'best' --hls-use-mpegts -o "$output_filename" "$video_url"` and I would like to known if it is correct interrupt manualy the video with `CTRL-C`?
<iconoclasthero> https://superuser.com/questions/45342/when-should-i-use-dev-shm-and-when-should-i-use-tmp
<Bliepo> https://www.jamescoyle.net/knowledge/951-the-difference-between-a-tmpfs-and-ramfs-ram-disk and http://www.jamescoyle.net/how-to/943-create-a-ram-disk-in-linux
<entourage> I wish I could create a RAM Disk without having to use the CLI
<iconoclasthero> uhh...
<iconoclasthero> you can.
<iconoclasthero> just create a folder in /dev/shm/
<entourage> huh?
<iconoclasthero> in my implementation, i use /dev/shm/cache...  to make it easier, I have an alias:
<iconoclasthero> alias cache='if ! [[ -d /dev/shm/cache ]]; then mkdir -p /dev/shm/cache; fi; cd /dev/shm/cache; pwd'
<iconoclasthero> and then i've also created a ~/cache symlink to /dev/shm/cache.
<iconoclasthero> if you don't want to use the command line, you just open the folder /dev/shm/ and make a directory.
<entourage> then what?
<iconoclasthero> then use that directory for your files.
<iconoclasthero> done.
<entourage> it sounds too simple to work
<bitblit> after upgrading to 20.04 I'm unable to playback video. this a known issue? on intel broadwell using smplayer/mpv.
<iconoclasthero> from the command line:
<iconoclasthero> mkdir /dev/shm/cache
<iconoclasthero> ln -s /dev/shm/cache ~
<GR1M0R4CL3> hello
<iconoclasthero> then you will have a ~/cache directory that links back to /dev/shm/cache
<entourage> if I create a RAM Disk I don't want anything written to the physical disk ofc
<iconoclasthero> that link will persist after rebooting but you will need to actually go back and create /dev/shm/cache after each boot...
<iconoclasthero> yes, that is the idea of a ram disk
<entourage> I'm not at all comfortable with using the CLI
<iconoclasthero> i got that loud and clear already...
<iconoclasthero> however, i don't know how to do it GUI
<iconoclasthero> except just using the file browser thing to navigate to /dev/shm and creating a directory there.
<iconoclasthero> and that directory gets removed when you reboot.
<iconoclasthero> and of course, if you never use the CLI, you're never going to get better at/more comfortable with it.
<iconoclasthero> so, if you want to try, open a terminal and type mkdir /dev/shm/cache
<iconoclasthero> then:
<iconoclasthero> ln -s /dev/shm/cache ~
<entourage> nope
<iconoclasthero> then you have a "cache" directory in your home directory that links back to the tmpfs at /dev/shm/cache
<iconoclasthero> well, as dorothy parker said, you can lead a horticulture but you can't make her think.
<entourage> I'm new to Linux and I must say that what I dislike the most is the constant need to use the CLI
<entourage> coming from Windows I'm not used to that
<iconoclasthero> then i hazard to say that for the types of things you want to do (e.g., ram disks) linux might not be the best choice.
<iconoclasthero> if you want to be a power user in linux the CLI is seemingly ineveitable
<entourage> in Windows I could use a RAM Disk without having to become a power user and that's my point
<iconoclasthero> then use windows?
<vNistelroot> hi guys! I have been googling about it and already tried some of the solutions provided but no luck. I´m running Ubuntu 16.04 and I want to disable CTRL+ALT+T for opening a new terminal, how could I do that via command line? I have no access to the GUI menu such as System Preferences-Keyboard-Shortcuts. What I tried so far is tweaking xorg.conf and gsettings commands
<t3ddY8> In ubuntu 20.04: Settings, Keyboard Shortcuts, remove ctrl,atl,T shortcut for terminal
<oerheks> vNistelroot, so if you are in TTY now, ctrl-alt-t does not work anyway.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/133718/how-do-i-unbind-ctrl-alt-t
<eelstrebor> is there a way to turn off gaming mouse rgb lighting? the manual doesn't show a way to do that
<GR1M0R4CL3> has anyone seen IntelliJ freeze and kill Gnome ? Loaded a big project in IntelliJ and everything freezes and I am thrown back at the login screen. Nothing visible in /var/crash and if I dont launch IntelliJ no freeze seems to happen :/
<iconoclasthero> entourage:  ps - in my definition of power user, anyone who knows what a ram disk is, wants to use one, knows the pros/cons of doing so, and knows how it works, etc., is a power user
<barneygale> Hi folks. My system keeps freezing, possibly SSD related, requiring a hard reboot (ctrl-alt-f1 does nothing etc). How can I debug the issue? Are there kernel logs from the previous boot?
<GR1M0R4CL3> you have to ssh from another machine, display every log in tail -f and see what logs show when it freezes :/
<Sven_vB> also if someone wants GUIs for anything in linux, they're free to buy them, or hire someone to create them. (Query me for offers.)
<tomreyn> barneygale: which ubuntu release are you running there? lsb_release -ds
<Sven_vB> GR1M0R4CL3, a d
<Sven_vB> GR1M0R4CL3, sorry
<barneygale> tomreyn: Xenial
<collinanderson> all i want to do is verify crontab syntax via command line... how hard can it be?!?!
<SomethingGeneric> collinanderson, when you edit crontab with `crontab -e`, it'll tell you if you'e used selectors in an invalid way. If you mean check when the entry will be run, I use crontab.guru personally
<collinanderson> it's impossible, right?
<GR1M0R4CL3> you can stop then restart cron
<GR1M0R4CL3> and see if it spits out errors ?
<collinanderson> right, but i want to install a file in /etc/cron.d/
<Sven_vB> barneygale, in case your computer is a battery-equipped device, what model and make is the computer?
<barneygale> Sven_vB: it's a desktop PC, custom build. Been fine for a couple years; problem started a few weeks ago.
<Sven_vB> collinanderson, you could test with cron in a chroot
<GR1M0R4CL3> have you searched the log for cron errors ? something like : sudo grep "cron.d" /var/log/syslog
<Sven_vB> collinanderson, if it manages to write to disk still, you can read the logs on that disk from a system that won't automatically clean or rotate them, e.g. another computer or other OS or live CD. just sort the files in what would have been /var/log by modification date.
<Sven_vB> collinanderson, sorry meant barneygale
<GR1M0R4CL3> or : sudo grep "cron.d" /var/log/syslog | grep -i error
<collinanderson> yeah, but i have then i have to put a 60 second delay i my script or something?
<sarnold> SomethingGeneric: sweet! thanks for reporting back :)
<collinanderson> ok, i guess "sudo systemctl restart cron && sudo systemctl status cron" seems to kind of work
<barneygale> Sven_vB: syslog has nothing to say :( no errors logged, resumes with the fresh boot.
<SomethingGeneric> sarnold, it worked fine & i felt bad bc i turned off and rebooted w/o saying thanks lol
<sarnold> SomethingGeneric: hehe, that's quite alright, I was off mkaing dinner by then anyway :D (it was good but not as good as my favourite restaurants *sigh*)
<SomethingGeneric> sarnold, yeah, that's how it's going rn
<Sven_vB> barneygale, maybe gcrontab can help
<Sven_vB> sorry for messing up addressing so much. I'll defer IRC until I'm more awake.
<sarnold> SomethingGeneric: yup :(
<SomethingGeneric> I've got another question for you all. Part Ubuntu and part PC hardware. I've had the same Samsung 256gb ssd since like 2011 when I built this machine. Now, my installed Ubuntu claims that my SSD has *two* 256GB paritions on the one disk, which obv can't happen when the *entire disk* is only 256gb. Is that some warning sign that the flash chips might be about to die on me?
<genii> BTRFS formatted drives also sometimes report lke this
<SomethingGeneric> genii I've reinstalled Ubuntu twice with ext4 and still the same, though
<sruli> SomethingGeneric: where do u see the 2 partitions? paste the output of "lsblk | grep -v loop" to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste link here
<vNistelroot> oerheks: Let me elaborate, TTY is the only way I can switch configs that could affect CTRL+ALT+T
<vNistelroot> I have no access to the underlying OS X11 configuration or main Desktop
<oerheks> vNistelroot, you need a browser to red your answer https://askubuntu.com/questions/133718/how-do-i-unbind-ctrl-alt-t
<oerheks> c/read
<SomethingGeneric> genii, here's the pase: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kG8Mmpbwx3/
<SomethingGeneric> It's even more confusing using your command than the "Disks" app
<SomethingGeneric> oh sorry, meant to say sruli
<sruli> SomethingGeneric: u have 4 physical storage devices (some might be network) but you only have 1 x 232GB partition, where did u  see 2 x 256gb?
<SomethingGeneric> sruli, that was in the "Disks" app. The output seems to indicate that some third 1K partition exists, though?
<vNistelroot> oerheks: thank you, these settings are the ones I tried without luck. But I think is the way I need to follow, when I issue the gsettings command the OS says that there is no such setting. To provide more background: gsettings was not installed and I had to install it in order to try that way
<sruli> SomethingGeneric: yes you have a 1K partition, not used for anything, u can ignore it i suspect what you are seeing in Disks app is the 256GB drive and in it a 256GB partition
<oerheks> sure it is there, org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys terminal '<Primary><Alt>t'  to '[]'
<vNistelroot> checking again! thkz
<sruli> SomethingGeneric: if u want you can paste a screenshot of the Disks app here https://onpaste.com/
<SomethingGeneric> sruli yeah just in case lmao
<SomethingGeneric> sruli, sorry, Brave was breaking onpaste. https://i.imgur.com/E8dqo1A.png
<sruli> SomethingGeneric: are you using LVM? i guess the extended partition is the LVM and in that you have the EXT4 partition
<oerheks> extended is not a partition, just space reserved
<SomethingGeneric> sruli, I didn't tell the installer to use LVM. That's the beta thing they said not do do, right?
<ecbrown> SomethingGeneric: iirc, LVM is "advanced" and ZFS is "advanced" and additionally "experimental"
<SomethingGeneric> Ok. I just told it to "use entire disk" so I figured I wouldn't get any weird parition nonsense. At the end of the day, it's weird, but not concerning... right?
<tomreyn> barneygale: sorry, got side tracked. xenial keeps logs in /var/log/syslog*
<tomreyn> !smart | barneygale
<ubottu> barneygale: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<barneygale> tomreyn: nothing useful in there I'm afraid. Just logs of the system coming back up.
<barneygale> SMART doesn't indicate anything wrong as far as I can tell
<ecbrown> SomethingGeneric: that should work
<SomethingGeneric> ecbrown, what do u mean?
<tomreyn> barneygale: if it's a server or workstation (server-like desktop) computer you may have something like a hardware error log available from the pre-boot firmware configuration environment.
<ChristW> Can anyone help me debug adding a specific URL scheme handler? I have an application (Using Wine) that knows how to handle a certain URL scheme, but I can't get clicking one of the special URLs from Chromium to work.
<Neo> howdy everyone, I just installed a fresh copy of focal server in virtualbox. /etc/network/interfaces is empty, what's the reccomended means to configure network interfaces now?
<Eickmeyer> Neo: Probably best to ask in #ubuntu-server.
<Neo> roger that Eickmeyer
<sparr> I'm having trouble with missing packages after doing an apt-get update: STDERR: E: Failed to fetch http://us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qtbase-opensource-src/libqt5core5a_5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2.3_amd64.deb
<Neo> sparr: oh wow even after doing an apt update? that url is 404ing for me as well
<GR1M0R4CL3> failed to fetch can happen and it usually tries to find the package on another mirror. did that happen or is the package totally missing ?
<Yatekii> hey folks!
<oerheks> sparr, run apt update, current is libqt5core5a_5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2.5_amd64.deb
<oerheks> 2.5, 2.3 is gone
<sparr> I've run apt-get update some seconds before this install attempt :/
<sparr> this is in a script, so I'm gonna throw some `apt-cache show` in there
<sparr> what other commands can I put in to get it to tell me the current state of the package list? when it was updated, where it came from, etc
<sparr> This is 18.04, btw
<oerheks> better look at your script?
<Yatekii> I made the mistake and installed the jlink tools via a .deb file in the "ubuntu software" panel. now the package is somehow broken and clicking "uninstall" wont uninstall it :/ can any1 hel'p me? :/ it is not listed in apt list --installed
<sparr> Is there a command that will confirm that `apt-get update` ran to completion recently?
<GR1M0R4CL3> you can purge a package i think
<sarnold> sparr: I always run apt update && apt upgrade
<GR1M0R4CL3> should remove everything
<GR1M0R4CL3> or perhaps reinstall it ?
<oerheks> i do apt update / apt dist-upgrade # to prevent surprises
<GR1M0R4CL3>  i always do apt update then apt upgrade
<GR1M0R4CL3> what does the dist-upgrade do compared to upgrade ?
<oerheks> it might bring in packages that are held back, kernels or system critical patches that needs a restart
<GR1M0R4CL3> im always a bit worried with updates
<Yatekii> GR1M0R4CL3: was that an answer to my question?
<GR1M0R4CL3> im running 18.04 that came with the laptop and i'm always afraid of breaking something that is working fine
<GR1M0R4CL3> can't say. i dont understand half of what i say
<sparr> my personal machine is moving from Arch back to a more sane distro, because it requires updates ridiculously often if you want to install software
<sparr> You want to installa a new calculator? Is a new kernel available? Then you must install the new kernel too.
<oerheks> ??
<sparr> makes me miss Ubuntu
<oerheks> ofcourse you want a fresh calculator kernel
<GR1M0R4CL3> i went from fedora to ubuntu
<GR1M0R4CL3> been using redhat since the 90s and 5.1 or 5.2... my first ubuntu is 18.04
<Neo> sarnold: just saw your message, checking out netplan now
<GR1M0R4CL3> i am amazed it came on the machine alredy there.
<ptux> hi. i need help in configuring the audio on ubuntu 20.04 (after upgrade from 18.04
<Aison> is net-snmp 5.8 somehow available for ubuntu? looks like my ubuntu only support 5.7
<Aison> (disco)
<Aison> do I have to upgrade to frobnic?
<Aison> sorry, i'm using eoan
<Aison> damn, i'm mixing up names ;) I mean focal of course
<Bashing-om> !info libsnmp-dev eoan
<ubottu> libsnmp-dev (source: net-snmp): SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.3+dfsg-5ubuntu5 (eoan), package size 1078 kB, installed size 9045 kB
<Aison> !info libsnmp-dev focal
<Bashing-om> !info libsnmp-dev focal
<ubottu> libsnmp-dev (source: net-snmp): SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu2 (focal), package size 1127 kB, installed size 9527 kB
<Aison> ;)
<Aison> ok
<Aison> nice
<oerheks> !info libsnmp-dev focal
<oerheks> oh
<oerheks> +
<Aison> authenticate 'focal.tar.gz' against 'focal.tar.gz.gpg'
<Aison> Authentication failed
<Aison> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<Aison> ok.... strange
<shokohsc7> Hello, any way to setup screen sharing through configuration files on 18.04 ?
<sarnold> Aison: check dmesg; some disk system errors get reported there
<Aison> sarnold, hmm, no, nothing reported
<oerheks> shokohsc7, there is sharing installed standard, else see this tigervnc answer https://askubuntu.com/questions/1060457/ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-cant-enable-screen-sharing
<ja> it is so strange, sometimes "Turn On Wi-Fi Hotspot..." is greyed out, and it says "System policy prohibits use as a Hotspot"
<ja> but then a few minutes later, it works
<ja> what is this system policy? is it just a bullshit error message?
<ja> which package does the wi-fi settings belong to so i can report this bug?
<shokohsc7> oerheks, thanks but I thought it was possible to setup the default tool via cli, not having to install an external soft, guess that'll do, thanks
<ja> hmm it seems to be gnome-control-center
<sarnold> Aison: hmm. are the files still on disk? probably the next step I'd take is inspecting those by hand..
<ja> aaah the bug has been reported https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/-/issues/965
<Aison> sarnold, where is it stored? (focal.tar.gz*
<sarnold> Aison: look in /tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-* -- it may be there
<sarnold> Aison: there might have been a debug line printed on the terminal, saying exactly where it is: logging.debug("using tmpdir: '%s'" % tmpdir)
<Aison> sarnold, maybe I should change the server?
<AmarOk> hi!
<AmarOk> I am wondering where bug reports from an app are sent
<shokohsc7> ok found it ! https://askubuntu.com/questions/12206/how-do-i-start-the-vnc-server
<sarnold> AmarOk: there's two types of submissions, one heads to https://errors.ubuntu.com/ and the other goes to launchpad bugs
<oerheks> whoopsie, writes the report to ls -l /var/crash/
<oerheks> First, you need to find your whoopsie ID, as follows: sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id. Then, visit https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/ID, with your whoopsie ID substituted for ID. You should see a list of the reports that your system has uploaded
<SirTalksAlot> Yo
<SirTalksAlot> I need help
<SirTalksAlot> How do I down load the lounge?
<SirTalksAlot> Like the web app and not use the demo?
<SirTalksAlot> Please answer as quick as possible
<sarnold> SirTalksAlot: they've got a guide https://thelounge.chat/docs/install-and-upgrade
<SirTalksAlot> When I do that is says no file ./thelounge deb
<oerheks> Then download thelounge.deb located at the bottom of the latest release. bla bla
<DrKK`> at the bottom of this page
<DrKK`> https://github.com/thelounge/thelounge/releases/tag/v4.1.0
<oerheks> sudo dpkg -i name.deb #  and voila
<DrKK`> come on.
<oerheks> quickly!
<oerheks> grinn
<SirTalksAlot> ?
<oerheks> questionmark
<SirTalksAlot> Then what?
<SirTalksAlot> I copyed it?
<sarnold> then move on to the next step in the guide :)
<AmarOk> sarnold: cool. Seems it's errors.ubuntu.com I was searching.
<oerheks> so, you have node.js as instructed?
<AmarOk> ok need the access to read bug report. Will wait. Thx
<SirTalksAlot> No
<oerheks> grinn, https://snapcraft.io/install/thelounge/ubuntu
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> how could I list all the connections I am trying and I have enstableshed ? I am running an ipfs node and my route seems to not handle it very well
<oerheks> or better; https://snapcraft.io/thelounge
<sarnold> aLeSD: ss -tnp  isn't a bad starting point
<oerheks> netstat -a
<aLeSD> mmm ... I can't see any connection from ipfs ... is it because it's running as a docker ?
<fl0_id> hey, anyone know what could cause dnsmasq in 20.04 to spam 'failed to create listening socket for someip: no permission'
<sarnold> aLeSD: try sudo ss -tnp   ? I *thought* that all the networking connectinos in containers would still be visible in the host but I don't know docker well
<oerheks> me no docker expert too
<aLeSD> no. I can't see any
<aLeSD> thanks anyway
<sarnold> aLeSD: you can use the nsenter executable to enter the network namespace of the processes
<sarnold> aLeSD: try sudo nsenter -p ...  -n ss -tnlp    -- replace the ... with a pid from the ipfs docker instance
<sarnold> fl0_id: trying to run dnsmasq without CAP_NET_BIND_SERVICE and trying to bind to a 'low port' could give that error message
<fl0_id> sarnold, I didn't deliberately install dnsmasq, not sure what installed it
<sarnold> fl0_id: heh.. you could try apt -s purge ... on the package
<fl0_id> I did remove for now
<sarnold> aha :)
<Bashing-om> fl0_id: see in terminal ' apt show dnsmasq ' . Is an an optional install.
<fl0_id> Bashing-om, yeah thanks I noticed that. I must have installed at one point, but no idea anymore why
<clarkk> I connect a TV over HDMI to my ubuntu 18.04 system with an NVIDIA display chip, and it works fine, except sometimes after I unplug it and reconnect it, the TV remains black.  I've tried unpluggin again and reconnecting, turning the TV back to normal mode, and neither fixes the problem.  The sound still works fine.  Which log do I look at to investigate this issue?
<fleabeard> hi folks \o, I haven't logged in; in a few months and did some updates and now my audio doesn't work on my laptop. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qdKR9WJKds/
<fleabeard> any help getting sound back would be greatly appreciated!
<sruli> clarkk: have you checked Display Settings to make sure you have the desired setting (mirrored, additional screen)? this can sometimes reset after removing the cable
<hggdh>  
<people398594> hi, i moved my home partition to an external drive but the drive nodes keep changing across reboots
<people398594> i need either another way to mount the partition to /home or i need the drive nodes to remain constant across reboots
<MikeRL> I have had a BT USB adapter with my setup. Now on 20.04. Is Ubuntu "smart" enought to use the 4.0 adapter over the 2.0 internal adapter? I'm assuming so.
<MikeRL> Is there any way to verify the 4.0 adapter is running as default? On Windows I simply disabled the 2.0 internal adapter via Device Manager.
<people398594> nvm, i figured it out... you have to use the GUID of the partition in fstab
<people398594> 👍
<stiu> Guys, i need a little bit of help. I have a disk where my linux is installed and I have another disk where windows is installed. Each has their own EFI partition, which I can select to boot using the uefi. But I wanted to be able to select windows from that menu that appears when I hold space while booting the linux. If that's possible, how do I do
<stiu> it?
<Bashing-om> stiu: Boot the ubuntu install: what shows ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo update-grub ' ? Where I expect os_prober to pick up the Windows install.
<stiu> damn, you got me, lol, I'm actually using PopOS, and since it is based on ubuntu, I thought I'd ask here because they seem to not have an irc channel XD
<stiu> and pop uses systemd-boot instead of grub, well, was worth a try
<Bashing-om> stiu: We can not offer support to POp - things do get changed and we do not keep up with any other than ubuntu ;)
<stiu> yeah, I was going to be ubuntu undercover, but you got me with the first question lol
<stiu> at least I learned that systemd-boot is a thing, so I can google more accurately now
<stiu> thanks anyway o/
<kristian_on_linu> hi
<kristian_on_linu> I have to playback some audio in Chrome, and there is some volume SPIKES!! ... how can I make them less loud?
<kristian_on_linu> without turning down all the volume
<shinobi_> Is GApcMon not available for 20.04?
<tripelb> What do you call ... A .bat file for bash --> so I can look up how to do it...
<kristian_on_linu> I think a normalizer is what I need
<sarnold> tripelb: "shell script"
<tripelb> Right. Thanks.
<sarnold> tripelb: since shell scripts are very difficult to get right, (a) please consider using python instead (b) if you really want shell (and it does make sense for some uses, I just have to suggest something else) -- this may help https://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ
<tripelb> Sarnold... I want to download a set of files (images) that differ only by a number 1.. 50 in the pathname
<sarnold> tripelb: aha :) I've done stuff like that a handful of times; try this for a starting point:  for i in `seq 1 50` ; do wget http://example.net/img_${i}.jpg ; done
<tripelb> Good sarnold that tells me where to start. (ATM I can only do easy useful bash.)
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> hi
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> How to disgostic my system? have frezee in the audio and windows, i use ubuntu 20, in 18.04 works fine
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> :(
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> the forum is abandoned
<ledeni> mdknkkimqrepdopj: for windows check ##windows
<sarnold> ledeni: I think mdknkkimqrepdopj just meant the graphics also hang
<ledeni> mdknkkimqrepdopj: lol sorry you meant ubuntu 20.04 freeze
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> yes, sorry i no speak english
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> all system, graphics, audio, etc freezee for 3 or 4 seconds
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> every 1 or 2 minuts
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> i post a topic in ubuntu forums but is abandoned
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> how to find logs or messages for find the problem?
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> in ubuntu 18.04 works fine, but i change to 20.04 and have this problem
<ledeni> mdknkkimqrepdopj:how much ram you have and what kind of gpu(graphics card) you have
#ubuntu 2020-05-14
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> 21gb ram, nvidia gtx 1060 3g
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> sorry 12gb ram
<ledeni> mdknkkimqrepdopj: that is ok
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> the cpu is i7 4790k
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> the motherboard is a msi
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> MS-7817
<WatchDog> ping
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> pong
<ledeni> mdknkkimqrepdopj: did you install nvidia driver
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> no i use the by default packet
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> the games run fine
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> i use steam
<sarnold> ohhhh the other day someone mentioned that updating or installing the nvidia drivers fixed very long delays / stalls on their computer
<ledeni> mdknkkimqrepdopj: ^^
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> modinfo: filename:       /lib/modules/5.4.0-29-generic/kernel/nvidia-440/nvidia.ko
<sarnold> mdknkkimqrepdopj: try running ubuntu-drivers install
<sarnold> ohhh. hmm.
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> sudo su
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> sorry
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> the ubuntu-drivers install can not install new packets
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> 0 updates, 0 news, etc
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> i need install the privative nvidia driver?
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> the nvidia driver is the real problem?
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> installing the privative driver ...
<sarnold> mdknkkimqrepdopj: I'm sorry, I don't know -- I had hoped it would be easy to test, though
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> thanks, i try test the system with privative driver, if is not work i come back
<iobsang> hi, i'm trying to run xenial in a systemd-nspawn container on a bionic host. i can login to the machine using `sudo systemd-nspawn -b --machine nameofthecontainer`, i see all the host network interfaces, and i can ping an IP address (e.g. 8.8.8.8), but when i try to ping a domain (e.g. google.com), it says "ping: unknown host google.com". ideally,
<iobsang> i'd like apps in the container to access the network just like apps on the host system (open connections, listen on ports, resolve dns). how do i achieve that?
<sarnold> iobsang: how did you configure your DNS within the container?
<Fevix> Laptop wifi not re-enabling after closing the lid and reopening
<iobsang> sarnold: i didn't configure anything in paticular other than the root password. before that, just debootstrap. i'd like the container to use whatever my host uses (probably the dns that it got from the wifi router via dhcp)
<sarnold> iobsang: you could probably bindmount your dns and nssswitch settings from your host into your containers, then, to keep them in sync
<shinobi_> Is electrum available for 20.04?
<iobsang> sarnold: i guess that's `--bind=/etc/nsswitch.conf` and some other file?
<iobsang> sarnold: thank you :) i got ping google.com to work by appending `--bind=/etc/nsswitch.conf --bind=/etc/resolv.conf` to the systemd-nspawn command
<sarnold> iobsang: /etc/resolv.conf too
<sarnold> yeah :D
<iobsang> and opening ports works as well. this seems to be exactly what i was looking for. thank you, kind internet stranger :)
<Fevix> My laptop's wifi is not re-enabling after closing the lid and reopening
<sarnold> iobsang: nice nice :) have fun :)
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> thanks, i installed the nvidia driver from tty, now works fine :D
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> the native driver from ubuntu is very unestable
<sarnold> mdknkkimqrepdopj: cool, thanks :)
<sharpertool> I am unable to launch a vnc session using gnome-session & on Ubuntu 20.04. Is there anyone that has some information that might help troubleshoot and fix this? I've been trying for a few days..
<sharpertool> vncserver works fine, but nothing I've tried in xstartup works. It's also difficult to find log output for why gnome-session fails
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> have a spanish channel for ubuntu?
<sarnold> mdknkkimqrepdopj: #ubuntu-es -- though I don't know how active it is
<jeremy31> mdknkkimqrepdopj:  #ubuntu-es
<Bashing-om> !es | mdknkkimqrepdopj
<ubottu> mdknkkimqrepdopj: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sharpertool> This is my xstartup file https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/TDFRz6Rb/xstartup
<sarnold> sharpertool: any errors in journalctl?
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> oooh gracias :D
<sarnold> sharpertool: you could watch journalctl -f while trying to start it or logging in or whatever it is vnc does :)
<sarnold> de nada :)
<sarnold> sharpertool: how are you using this xstartup file?
<sharpertool> using tightvncserver
<sharpertool> watching journalctl now
<sharpertool> I am not seeing anything in journalctl actuall
<sharpertool> I've redirected gnome-session output to a file, but not much there either
<sharpertool> OUtput from gnome-sessoin redirect https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ZANaPaSl/gnome-session-output
<sarnold> do you see the "starting a gnome session usinig new approach" line anywhere?
<sharpertool> I see nothing like that
<sharpertool> journalctl | grep 'starting.*gnome' shows nothing
<sarnold> how about the standard output of your tightvncserver?
<sharpertool> oh -- well, used -i and saw output, but still nothing like that.
<sharpertool> I just see this output
<sharpertool> output from tightvncserver https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/c0L51JBx/
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> hi, my ubuntu again is freezee for 2 seconds :'(
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> i using the official driver for nvidia
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> how to can see the problem?
<sharpertool> This is the output output of the log
<sharpertool> Log file from tightvncserver https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/no34UOde/tightvncserver%20log
<sarnold> sharpertool: oh wow, that's mixed news anyway :)
<sarnold> mdknkkimqrepdopj: dang :(
<sharpertool> Is that something useful? I don't see anything I can use in that output.
<sharpertool> The VNC client connects, and shows a screen, but gnome-session has died, so basically nothing happens.
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> what distro is running the vnc server? have installed graphical enviroment?
<sarnold> sharpertool: could you try something vastly simpler? like just running xclock or xeyes?
<sharpertool> Ubuntu 20.04
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> as root?
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> ubuntu server o desktop? the server version no have desktop enviroment
<sharpertool> If I launch xclock on the console, and put it on display 2 (which is my vnc server number), it shows up on the vnc client fine
<sharpertool> I'm not sure what you mean mdknkkimqrepdopj
<sharpertool> I am not running as root. I could
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> you use ubuntu server in the cloud?
<sharpertool> well, then root would need the xstartup
<sarnold> sharpertool: so the connection stays live, just no gnome-shell to interact with?
<sharpertool> No, this is a physical machine here.
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> if is a ubuntu server you can administrate using ssh and ubuntu one account
<sharpertool> I have a MacPro with 4 monitors, but a physical Ubuntu machine next to me. Need that for buiding some hardware compiles on software that does not support Mac.. and runs too slow on a VM
<sharpertool> Well, the server has 2 monitors on it, but I want to use it alongside my other apps that are on the mac, so would prefer to be able to vnc into it and open windows on it.
<sharpertool> I can certainly ssh into it, no problem. I can open a VNC session on the "console". the session is fixed at the resolution of the physically attached monitors however.
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> disable 3d support in the vm, ubuntu have problem with the vms and graphics
<sharpertool> I need to be able to open sessions.
<sharpertool> I'm not using a VM now.
<sharpertool> The physical server is running builds 3 to 4 times faster.. I mean, 1min 20 seconds, versus 5min on a VM.
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> "builds", compile apps?
<sharpertool> ANyway, I already invested in the Ubuntu machine. It is quite a beefy box actually.. Octal core i9, 64GB memory, 2TB of NVMe disk.. etc.
<sharpertool> Builds are for an FPGA, using Intel Quartus
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> oooh
<sharpertool> Only runs on Linux or Windows.
<sharpertool> And Windows sucks, as we all know ;-)
<sharpertool> the machine works great... I'm just trying to optimize the setup here. And, the VNC issue is cramping my style..
<sharpertool> If I could find a darn log file... it might help.
<sarnold> sharpertool: oooooh :)
<sharpertool> maybe I should install kde???
<sharpertool> sarnold: correct. gnome is crashing, but X11 is still there, apparently
<sarnold> worht a shot, that's more interesting than xclock, probably not as heavy as gnome-shell..
<sharpertool> I just can't get a working desktop
<sharpertool> I've tried with xfce4 also
<sharpertool> that launches an environmeht actually, but it has issues. Like if I launch Quartus or the Platform Designer apps (which are Java apps) I can't drag or resize them. I can do both on file maager, or terminal, etc.
<sharpertool> But, the xfce4 desktop hangs on me after a few minutes. Locks up the mouse, NOTHING is clickable..
<sharpertool> So, that has it's own issues.
<sharpertool> I've googled till my fingers bleed ;-) -- but every example/discussion I've tried does not work.
<sarnold> well, heck, we still ship fvwm..
<sharpertool> I'm fine with whatever works really. I just need to launch those apps, that's it
<sharpertool> A lot of docs I've found say to include this "vncconfig -iconic &" -- but vnconfig does not seem to be installed, or installable via apt
<sarnold> $ apt-file search vncconfig
<sarnold> tigervnc-common: /usr/bin/tigervncconfig
<sarnold> perhaps this?
<Fevix> My laptop's wifi is not re-enabling after closing the lid and reopening. Had this problem before, and someone here suggested I put some sorta script somewhere on the drive, but I don't recall who, what, or where
<sharpertool> I've been using tightvnc, was afraid to install tigervnc, thought I might make matters worse
<sarnold> sharpertool: heh, how much worse could it be? seriously though, I don't know much about the vnc servers (as you've probably guessed)
<Steven_M> Hi, is there any way of upgrading Ubuntu 18.10 to Ubuntu 20.04, or to I need to do a fresh install? The GUI updater isn't giving me the option of upgrading.
<sarnold> Steven_M: there's some advice on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sarnold> Steven_M: but since the *next* release has also hit EOL, it might still be a fair bit of work
<sybariten> hey! I'm trying to install a printer driver from Star, TSP100. It involves compiling some code and that breaks on my Ubuntu18.    THis is the first message in the sudo make output:    src/rastertostar.c:1626:5: warning: ‘cupsRasterReadHeader’ is deprecated: Use cupsRasterReadHeader2 instead. [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
<Fevix> Okay, since nobody's willing to help me with that, how about this one: Ubuntu Software only seems to know about the Editor's Picks. Going into any of the categories displays an empty screen, sometimes with a single box with ellipses in it.
<sybariten> here's the complete error output: https://pastebin.com/pmnWSfcU
<sarnold> Fevix: from a terminal, what happens if you run apt update ?
<Steven_M> sarnold: oh okay, thanks. :-)
<sarnold> sybariten: do you need to run ./configure or similar scripts first?
<Fevix> sarnold: "All packages are up to date"
<sarnold> Fevix: and it contacted a few archive mirrors, downloaded lists, etc?
<Fevix> I tried this earlier today, didn't improve the problem
<sybariten> sarnold: not according to the Star instructions in a PDF, no ..... (actually, that document specifically talks about ubuntu 18 when i think of it now... so it cant be that its super old either)
<Fevix> ..... It looks like the issue is just "Needed to give it five minutes on the category screen"
<sybariten> sarnold: shall i try that?
<sybariten> sarnold: ah, wait, there isnt even any configure script in that path
<rjwiii> I have a brand new System76 Thelio (desktop). In the past, if I leave my computer for a time, the monitor would eventually got to sleep. That's not happening now ... ubuntu 20.04 ... any clues?
<sarnold> Fevix: alright, how about "snap find core" -- does that spit out a bunch of stuff?
<Fevix> yeah
<sarnold> sybariten: hmm..
<mesaboogie> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sybariten> sarnold: i have been googling a bit but i get vague pointers to fixes in a couple of cases, it doesnt really work out for me. Someone seems to have changed cupsRasterReadHeader to cupsRasterReadHeader2 in a .c file but i seem to still get errors
<sarnold> sybariten: this is the error that killed your compile: rastertostar.c:(.text.startup+0x59): undefined reference to `initializeSettings'
<sarnold> which is an unfortunate thing to miss, that's a super-generic function name, so it's hard to know *which* initializeSettings was intended
<sybariten> sarnold: the others (in purple, in my case) were only harmless warnings?
<sarnold> sybariten: well, "harmless", I'm not sure, but they at least aren't the immediate problem to solve ;)
<sybariten> sarnold: i see.
<sybariten> Its quite odd when the documentation is written so recently. I'm literaly using the same release as they are talking about
<sarnold> sybariten: heh, that feels like a mistake, doesn't it? :)
<sybariten> sarnold: hmm how do you mean?
<sarnold> sybariten: it's such a rare thing to read such recent docs, I think I'd look around for a newer version of the software :)
<sybariten> yeah i agree, for linux and from such a big commercial company i'm almost surprised
<quidnunc> What's the easiest way to look at an MS Access database on Ubuntu?
<genii> LibreOffice should be able
<sarnold> https://www.libreoffice.org/discover/base/ yeah it says something about MS Access there
<shinobi_> what is the universe repo used for?
<sarnold> shinobi_: packages in main are supported by canonical; packages in universe are supported by the community
<shinobi_> Thanks
<shinobi_> It seems like there is a lot of inaccurate info about 20.04
<spammy> 20.04 gives you laser cat powers
<shinobi_> The page I'm looking at says that the universe repo needs to be added to install gnome-tweak-tool, but I tried without it and it seems like it will install
<shinobi_> I hope so, I need them
<sarnold> Filename: pool/universe/g/gnome-tweaks/gnome-tweak-tool_3.34.0-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<sarnold> shinobi_: it does look like that package is in universe -- iirc the installer makes it very easy to add universe to your apt sources, so it's possible you did it without too much fanfare
<shinobi_> sweet
<flying_sausages> Anyone know if the Network Manager is supposed to have Wireguard as a VPN option on 20.04?
<flying_sausages> Can't find it there, and not sure what I need to get it to show up there, I have WG installed already
<sarnold> flying_sausages: "get it to show up there" -- are you looking in a gui dialog box? or the command line interfaces?
<sarnold> flying_sausages: looking at https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/network-manager-applet/-/commits/master/ I think the GUI thing was only committed three weeks ago, way too late to make it into 20.04
<sarnold> flying_sausages: I haven't tested this out yet, but there's a bunch of networkmanager commands to manage wireguard here https://blogs.gnome.org/thaller/2019/03/15/wireguard-in-networkmanager/
<flying_sausages> sarnold, yeah sorry meant the GUI nm sorry should have specified
<flying_sausages> I read the blog post and noticed it mentioned a lot had to be done
<flying_sausages> but I _swear_ I saw it in the UI sometime ago somewhere else
<flying_sausages> I'm curious if I could get the network manager applet to build from source ihihi
<josephillips> hey
<josephillips> im facing a issue with ubuntu server 18.04 and 20.04
<josephillips> i bought new servers with cascade lake procesors
<josephillips> when the iscsi uefi driver is loading at begining
<josephillips> ubuntu stuck on loading inital ramdisk
<josephillips> this issue happend in the setup too
<josephillips> the one what that is not work is when iscsi driver is disabled
<josephillips> is posible see what is loading the ramdisk when got stuck?
<[rg]> if I use runit, does that package update the service files as well?
<elPuma> is /usr/share/applications where I should save a foo.desktop file so that I can add a foo application launcher to my dash?
<bambam9> can I boot from an sata ssd, but install the system on a nVME?
<flying_sausages> yes
<bambam9> super cool, thanks flying_sausages
<flying_sausages> you can put grub on one and point it to wherever
<bambam9> perhaps I could boot from a small usb stick.. (when I think about it(
<flying_sausages> you could boot off a floppy too!
<bambam9> fat32?
<bambam9> i like it how flexible linux is. (i'm used to macOS where everything is locked down)
<flying_sausages> well, i actually don't agree with that
<flying_sausages> macos can be pretty open if you get around the CLI
<bambam9> ^ i agree with all of that of course :)
<bambam9> I mean the CLI is great
<bambam9> what I found surprising about switching to Linux is that some things work better.
<bambam9> hardware support
<bambam9> I can click on any f*** button on my logitech mouse, but macOS won't recognize it
<bambam9> if you insert a non apple keyboard, apple calls it a "barcode reader", lol
<Eickmeyer_E> !language | bambam9
<ubottu> bambam9: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SomethingGeneric> Can anyone help me out with KVM? I can make and connect to VMS, but when I reboot, `virsh list` no longer aknowledged them
<conjo> hi all I'd like to learn more about the special characters used in bash commands i am encountering on the net (git hub installs and tutorials to i dunno run stuff) not just the obivous stuff like the wild cards and && but other things-my googling is giving me the same novice answers id like more knowledge
<conjo> thanks in advance for any suggestions
<circuitbone> conjo:  is a cheat sheet enough to keep you rolling? https://devhints.io/bash
<conjo> =)
<conjo> awesome man thank you
<circuitbone> welcome! :)
<conjo> circuitbone, i have bookmarked the page you shared; Id love it in pdf form how would i save it as a gedit,nano,ebook,or pdf also?
<conjo> or other offline text form
<circuitbone> https://github.com/JazzCore/python-pdfkit/wiki/Installing-wkhtmltopdf
<circuitbone> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/V3K0brzk/bash_cheatsheet.pdf.zip
<circuitbone> conjo ^
<conjo> thats wicked im just reading how to use thanks alot
<conjo> =)
<circuitbone> welcome mate ;)
<conjo> that works a treat mate thanks so much
<josephillips> some
<josephillips> help with black screen on ubuntu
<josephillips> :
<josephillips> ?
<guiverc> josephillips, if you have a Ubuntu support question, please ask it (try and keep to a single line, and be patient as people will answer if/when they can)
<josephillips> i have a new server supermicro diskless with UEFI boot configured when the server use the iscsi option rom ubuntu is unable to boot
<josephillips> even on the installer
<josephillips> keep in Loading initial ramdisk
<nikolam> I just figured, my computer freezes after getting back from the standby, after some time. I only had FIrefox and Thunderbird (and Xfce addons) working on the machine.
<nikolam> it is 20.04.
<gimmel> Hi all, I have two apps that are managing to start themselves as Ubuntu boots, and I want to disable them. I don't run the standard Ubuntu window manager so I'm looking for a command line solution. Where and how would these two apps (AnyDesk and Zoom) be starting themselves?
<zhanx> gimmel, cd ~/.config/autostart
<zhanx> ls and you *should* see them
<gimmel> zhanx: No, it's not in there. That's where I configure my own auto starts, but AnyDesk and Zoom don't have entries there.
<zhanx> checking mine
<zhanx> anything in ~/.config/autostart-scripts/
<gimmel> zhanx: I don't have that directory
<zhanx> k
<zhanx> you on gnome?
<gimmel> zhanx: umm, gnome under openbox
<zhanx> k
<zhanx>  look here /etc/xdg/autostart/ <-
<gimmel> zhanx: nothing that looks relevant.
<zhanx> you should see an anydesk and zoom entry
<gimmel> zhanx: I just grep'd zoom, anydesk and desk in the directory - nothing.
<zhanx> locate anydesk
<gimmel> zhanx: yup, working my way through that list now
<zhanx> also look for the teamviewer thing
<gimmel> systemd
<zhanx> sudo systemctl disable anydesk.service
<gimmel> haha snap
<zhanx> i dont use either so tossing out ideas
<gimmel> zhanx: yup, that's where anydesk was - looking for zoom now. FYI, anydesk I like. Zoom I'm using by force at the moment.
<zhanx> i use zoom in a vm due to work
<gimmel> zhanx: I don't think my clunker of a laptop would appreciate any extra overhead
<zhanx> but then you realize its zoom
<gimmel> Anydesk was systemd, I can't seem to find an entry for zoom still
<zhanx> sudo systemctl disable zoom.service
<zhanx> try that
<gimmel> nope
<zhanx> be me uninstall it, have the install file on hand for when its needed>
<zhanx> ?
<pi0> any suggestions for setting up cross arch compile to mips 32
<gimmel> zhanx: Yeah, considering whether I just change my workflow to not have it on my stone-aged laptop.
<zamba> are there issues with nfs in ubuntu < 20.04?
<zamba> namely performance?
<gimmel> zhanx: that said, I still would like to know how it's starting...
<zhanx> true
<zamba> where can i file a bug report for ubuntu and the nfs?
<zhanx> gimmel, you look for teamviewer stuff as zoom
<zhanx> zamba, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/report-ubuntu-bug.html.en
<gimmel> zhanx: sorry?
<zhanx> i read somewhere a while back zoom might be teamviewer stuff also
<zhanx> gimmel, scratch that
<gimmel> zhanx: haven't heard that!!
<gimmel> ok
<zhanx> gimmel, grab in the install files
<zamba> zhanx: it's a more general problem.. it's not a crash or something like that.. it's just that when writing large files over nfs in ubuntu < 20.04 then all other IO towards that nfs share freezes or goes terribly slow until the write is completed
<zhanx> look at the paths
<zamba> in 20.04 this is fixed
<zhanx> zamba, then they fixed it and may not roll it back to older versions
<zamba> zhanx: 18.04 is still in support, no?
<zhanx> gimmel, does dmesg | zoom give you anything
<zhanx> zamba, yes till Apr 2023
<gimmel> zhanx: I presume you skipped the 'grep' by mistake? And no, nothing in dmesg
<zhanx> yep
<zhanx> k
<zamba> zhanx: so they should really backport this fix if it's actually confirmed..
<gimmel> zhanx: Anyway, I've uninstalled - thanks for the help and confirming I'm not entirely insane.
<zhanx> zamba, file the bug with 18.04 so you can track it and get an answer?
<zhanx> gimmel, its also zoom man so....
<gimmel> zhanx: true - but... it can't just voodoo start.
<zhanx> man i don't want to install it to see it, one sec
<gimmel> zhanx: don't worry about it. It's already removed from my system - so all good.
<zhanx> k
<gimmel> I'm out for now anyway, don't let it drive you insane.
<zhanx> will thi
<zhanx> tho
<zhanx> like where did they put it!!!
<conjo> i would like to contribute to opensource im not a coder-"yet...but am reading/learning bash and python3", where should i start another suggested the following but they are not accepting any more users to join?
<conjo> https://www.firsttimersonly.com/
<conjo> https://www.codenewbie.org/
<zhanx> conjo for that #ubuntu-offtopic
<conjo> how do i get started helping gnu/linux
<conjo> okay
<zhanx> this is mainly a help channel
<conjo> sorry zhanx will ask there
<conjo> =)
<zhanx> no problem i just felt you might have more traction there
<luna_> or #ubuntu-desktop
<conjo> thank you
<conjo> luna_, think everyone but us is asleep
<luna_> maybe
<b1ackandwh1te> conjo: my sleep routine is completely mad, sleeping in fragments day night
<ducasse> !contribute | conjo
<ubottu> conjo: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<eliyahuTBR> is there a "paste bin" that supports images? I have a screen shot I would like to share.
<olspookishmagus> eliyahuTBR: imgur.com/upload
<eliyahuTBR> the GUI tells me I have two updates I need to do. However it fails (see image). apt-get update shows nothing not up to date. https://imgur.com/a/BYSfPpK any ideas?
<eliyahuTBR> also, since I upgraded to LTS a week or two ago, my computer boots into grub on every third or fourth boot. Is this a know issue or have I managed to break my machien all by myself?
<ocean> eliyahuTBR: what fails? apt-get update "just" syncs (package)index files. Actual update use: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<conjo> thanks for the post ducasse ubottu
<conjo> blackandwhite
<StyXman> I just installed ubuntu-server-20.04. how do I install pkgs? nor apt,  nor aptitude not ap-get are present?
<StyXman> hmmm
<StyXman> forget I said anything
<ubusr> Hi, I have an ubuntu 16.04 laptop which keeps telling me once in a while that my password at the lock screen is incorrect, while it work just fine in a terminal... I have many unsaved stuff open, what are my options ?
<ubusr> I tried per-stackoverflow to rename .Xauthority, didn't help
<ubusr> :(
<ocean> ubusr: in a terminal session, you can run: loginctl list-sessions, and unlock using: loginctl unlock-session <session-id>
<ubusr> YEY amazing
<ubusr> btw, how come I have 3 session on the same X seat ?
<conjo> whats the ubuntu offtopic channel gys
<DJones> conjo: #ubuntu-offtopic
<conjo> thank you
<ducasse> conjo: there is also #ubuntu-discuss for on-topic ubuntu discussions that are not technical support
<conjo> thanks ducasse DJones
<Guest_74> Hallo Leute
<Guest_74> Ich moechte gern Openboard in Ubuntu 20.04 installieren
<Guest_74> Habe versucht aber habe nur eine Fehlermeldung bekommen.
<lotuspsychje> !english | Guest_74
<ubottu> Guest_74: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lotuspsychje> !de | Guest_74
<ubottu> Guest_74: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest_74> Kein Problem
<Guest_74> Also, I ve tried to intall Openboard in Ubuntu 20.04
<Guest_74> Aber das ist mir nicht gelungen. Also the program is listed in Ubuntu Software but after istalling it nothing happens.
<lotuspsychje> Guest_74: try: sudo snap install openboard
<lotuspsychje> from terminal
<Guest_74> But isnt snap in Ubuntu Software integrated?
<Guest_74> Trotzdem mache ich sofort
<lotuspsychje> it should be yes, but as you have trouble, we can try it the terminal way
<Guest_74> Ive tried sudo apt  install openboard
<lotuspsychje> Guest_74: openboard is not available on the 20.04 apt repos
<Guest_74> With this Fehlermeldung: E: Paket openboard kann nicht gefunden werden. (Paket not available)
<lotuspsychje> Guest_74: only as a snap
<Guest_74> A moment please
<Guest_74> I received this output : openboard 0.1 aus arturu installiert
<lotuspsychje> Guest_74: ok, so did it create an openboard icon?
<Guest_74> translated would be "openboard 0.1 from arturu installed"
<Guest_74> Nothing
<Guest_74> But the version number is totally wrong. Komisch
<Guest_74> It lasted like 5 seconds. Thats suspicious
<lotuspsychje> Guest_74: try in your /snap dir maybe the maintainer hidden the icon there
<Guest_74> I went to Ubuntu Software and now the app openboard has a check symbol
<Guest_74> ~/snap$ lskrita  snap-store  xournalpp
<Guest_74> I wrote ls and became         krita  snap-store  xournalpp
<Guest_74> Ive installed krita and xournalpp
<lotuspsychje> Guest_74: ok, please contact the maintainer of openboard snap here: contact:   arturu@arturu.it
<Guest_74> Ok. Ill do it
<Guest_74> In linux Mint tricia it works directry from Sofware Management
<Guest_74> Also it must work here somehow. Maybe there is a command that would help. Ive read some people got it installed
<Guest_74> But the command sequence was so complicated... Ive benn researching for 5 hours. But its Chinese to me
<Guest_74> Its 8am here. I didnt sleep today. Tomorrow I have classes and Im the teacher :(
<wook__> so i'm trying to share a laptop as a NAS but when i create a samba share i use a 6 digit password, which worked on another laptop. but with this one, the 6 digit password seems to be saved as 8 digits, so the 6 digit password won't work from another computer, and changing it to an 8 digit password doesn't seem to want to log in, help!
<zenn> Hello
<zenn> my bluetooth headset sound is rather soft
<zenn> how do I increase it
<zenn> it is loud when I was in Windows
<bobdobbs> On ubuntu, where does vlc store snapshots?
<bobdobbs> alternatively, what is a media player that runs on ubuntu and saves frames somewhere where I can find them?
<luis-o> i think ~/.vlc is the default folder for snapshots
<bobdobbs> a bunch of google results told me the same thing. but when I save snapshots that dir remains empty
<bobdobbs> oh wait, I found it. for some reason it saves images in ~/tmp
<luis-o> maybe you can try to launch vlc from the commandd line with -vv
<luis-o> oh okay, nice then
<ocean> luis-o: tools > preferences > video tab where you can set the location if I remember correctly
<ocean> bobdobbs: sorry ^ for you
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<monkwitdafunk> hello users of ubuntu channel on freenode dot net
<lotuspsychje> welcome monkwitdafunk
<monkwitdafunk> where in the repositories can i download flash based videos on ubuntu desktop?
<monkwitdafunk> how can i make a terminal server?
<monkwitdafunk> pxe boot
<vlt> monkwitdafunk: LTSP
<vlt> monkwitdafunk: For rather ancient thin clients we switched to a hybrid solution: LTSP to boot the clients but then xrdp for the user sessions.
<monkwitdafunk> vlt: hello
<monkwitdafunk> can you use a raspberry pi as a thin client? i have an i7 intel NUC
<monkwitdafunk> i dont know what xrdp is vlt
<monkwitdafunk> i remember now about
<monkwitdafunk> LTSP
<waveform> monkwitdafunk, historically yes (netboot is supported on the 3 and 3+ - it's currently under development for the 4, although there's a beta for it). There's a pinet project as I recall which was intended for classroom pi usage (central PC server containing the boot fs' for the Pis and home-dirs)
<monkwitdafunk> can the boot file be iso9660 for raspberry pi?
<monkwitdafunk> i just want to know if the raspberry pi can pxe boot\
<monkwitdafunk> i guess the raspberry pi isnt as good as a acer thin client right?
<monkwitdafunk> https://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=7_1203_1157&item_id=104006 <<< i found a raspberry pi thin client @canadacomputers.com
<lotuspsychje> monkwitdafunk: thats not really the scope of the ubuntu support channel
<monkwitdafunk> okay. i understand lotuspsychje
<monkwitdafunk> im using ubuntu desktop right now. which package do i install in synaptic to download streaming video onto my m.2 ssd
<waveform> monkwitdafunk, more detail here: https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/bootmodes/net.md
<monkwitdafunk> thank you waveform. this channel is awsome
<waveform> (short answer: no PXE boot, but there is a sort of netboot-lite; tftp for boot, nfs mount for root)
<Deano59> who's OP here?
<Deano59> dax isn't online
<lotuspsychje> Deano59: can we help you with something?
<monkwitdafunk> waveform: i see that the rasberry pi doesnt have a gigabit ethernet female plug
<monkwitdafunk> so its not for me
<monkwitdafunk> LTSP is too fancy i guess
<lotuspsychje> !ot | monkwitdafunk
<ubottu> monkwitdafunk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<monkwitdafunk> i was thinking if i had a terminal server that uses only an intel NUC and raspberry pi. it would be energy efficient fun to the extreme
<lotuspsychje> stop that please monkwitdafunk
<monkwitdafunk> okay lotuspsychje. ill keeep that in mind
<lotuspsychje> only ubuntu questions here
<waveform> monkwitdafunk, for pi-specific stuff #raspberrypi may be worth trying too
<monkwitdafunk> nah, thats okay waveform. raspberry pi aint for me because it doesnt utilize gigabit ethernet
<monkwitdafunk> i call my uncle wifi man, and im ethernet boy. lol
<monkwitdafunk> can somebody quickly tell me about installing using source code? i realize that cinnelerra video editor isnt in the resitories
<monkwitdafunk> then again theres also ubuntu studio right?
<monkwitdafunk> i have raw ootage from my camcorder
<wook__> so i'm trying to share a laptop as a NAS but when i create a samba share i use a 6 digit password, which worked on another laptop. but with this one, the 6 digit password seems to be saved as 8 digits, so the 6 digit password won't work from another computer, and changing it to an 8 digit password doesn't seem to want to log in, help!
<EriC^^> monkwitdafunk: do you need that video editor specifically? cause there's openshot on ubuntu and other video editors
<baba-tunde> Hi everyone
<baba-tunde> Do you know how to install the latest version of ovirt-guest-agent on Ubuntu 16.04 4.4.0-178-generic ?
<monkwitdafunk> yeah EriC^^, i can use openshot but i need to make text based silent video like its a black and white short film
<monkwitdafunk> i could just play music and record a sheet of paper however if that solves the problem
<EriC^^> monkwitdafunk: openshot has the ability to overlay text on top of the video image
<monkwitdafunk> oh really?
<EriC^^> yeah, iirc the trick of it is the order of the stuff where you can add multiple videos/audio etc, like you have to put the video as #1 text as #2 or viceversa i dont remember, so that the text overlays
<Deano59> lotuspsychje: are you an OP? or just helper?
<ocean> baba-tunde: "latest" in Xenial being 1.0.11.2? (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ovirt-guest-agent) It's in universe repo
<baba-tunde> ocean: Currently I have the version 1.0.11.3. And it is not working any more since I upgraded Ovirt to 4.3
<rjwiii> I have Ubuntu on a desktop (System76 Thelio). I don't wat to turn on automatic suspend, but I do want the monitor to go to sleep after a time. Is there a way to set this up?
<Deano59> what DE rjwiii?
<rjwiii> DE?
<Deano59> different DE's have different power management.
<Deano59> destkop enviroment...
<Deano59> lxqt? lxde? etc...
<Deano59> or gnome... xD
<baba-tunde> ocean: The version 1.0.13 seems working fine with ovirt 4.3. Is there a way to get this version on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<rjwiii> default Gnome on Ubuntu 20.04
<rjwiii> Deano59: default Gnome on Ununtu 20.04
<ocean> baba-tunde: Ubuntu as guest, I don't think it is officially supported > 12.04 release, precise
<sybariten> hey
<rjwiii> is for horses ... :)
<sybariten> i'm tinkering with CUPS. I have managed to install some printer drivers (i think), i hjave cups up and running on a little laptop... and now i want to add a printer, but doing it from another machine. So i'm using the web interface, at 192.168.0.5:643   ... which i can reach. But CUPS has some user admin things ofcourse, and when i do "add printer" it wants me to login with a user which i suspect is basicly
<sybariten> root
<sybariten> I dont really have a root PW on the machine at the moment ... and there should be ways to fix this i suspect. Any ideas? I need to change some line in a conf file, but i'm unsuire if i also need to add a user to a group and if so which user and which group
<tatertots> sybariten: a web page isn't the ideal way to perform "system administration" of the "remote" machine, if you have "administrative" tasks that need to be performed, you should access the computer in a administrative manner or method, which does NOT include a web page
<sybariten> tatertots: well i mean its a temporary and non-critical system in my apartment only
<ocean> sybariten: you should be able to just use your own username and password, like you would with sudo
<BluesKaj>  localhost:631
<baba-tunde> ocean: thanks I will check that with ovirt guys
<sybariten> ocean: oh, havent even tried that....   i never figured that "myUser" was involved in any of this
<tatertots> sybariten: administrative task often require the task be done by a "administrative" user with administrator privileges, tasks such as adding or removing software or hardware
<sybariten> cryptic error on the web page following using "my own" user: unable to add printer, internal server error ....  i'm really not sure that my normal user would be of any use here
<sybariten> tatertots: yeah i mean in its default state you have to log in with the root user through this web interface i think
<ocean> sybariten: your "own" user would definitely be able to do CUPS administrative tasks, as long as your user is member of the lpadmin group. Not sure what your internal server error is though
<tatertots> sybariten: find out if your printer is supported by HPLIP or Brother printer drivers for Linux, they both have installers that configure everything for printing without having to mess with CUPS directly
<howarth> Has anyone been trying proposed updates for 20.04? I have been finding that accountsservice 0.6.55-0ubuntu12~20.04.1 update crashes into greeter.
<howarth> I notice it had the following change.
<howarth> * Add patch to not crash in the library when the daemon goes away
<howarth> which makes me wonder if upgrading from  accountsservice 0.6.55-0ubuntu11 is doomed to fail due to the currently running copy of the daemon not having that fix?
<tatertots> sybariten: if your printer isn't supported by HPLIP or Brother driver for Linux, you'll be doing a lot of trial and error no matter what, good luck
<howarth> When you crash into the greeter, it is unable to successfully complete a login with only the background color being displayed. A hard reboot is always required to get back to a functional greeter.
<howarth> Filed this as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1878611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1878611 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "accountsservice 0.6.55-0ubuntu12~20.04.1 update crashes into greeter" [Undecided,New]
<wm4> "Oh no something has gone wrong!"
<wm4> what the fuck?
<BluesKaj> !language | wm4
<ubottu> wm4: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<wm4> oh no I said a bad word
<wm4> fucking shit
<wm4> at least I can decide to install a better distro, than the people who seem to be the intended target for this error message
<tf2ftw> Snap has been a very frustrating experience so far. I'll be avoiding this in the future
<BluesKaj> and you expect help with that attitude ? good luck wm4
<wm4> I'm not sure what ubuntu devs expect then
<sybariten> ocean: but... logically. Suppose i have a user "jake" on that machine overf there. ANd i have restgarted CUPS with sudo systemctl restart cups.service , as jake (who has sudo rights). And then from another, windows machine, i go to the ubuntuMachine:631 web interface. In what way is jake even involved? He's not serving any pages is he?
<wm4> thankfulness for replacing complicated error messages with something that leaves them stuck with no way to continue?
<sybariten> tatertots: oh, i think it should work. I can start by sitting down at the printerserverlaptop and doing it from there....   i mean i want to run this printer as a network printer, anyhow
<wm4> why did ubuntu decide to make this horrible switch to gnome?
<wm4> everything is less intuitive now
<tf2ftw> Can someone tell me how to remove snap packages manually?
<BluesKaj> tf2ftw, sudo snap remove packagename ?
<b1ackandwh1te> gnome is cool but unfortunately is heavy to weak machines
<wm4> seems to be a broad disimprovement over unity
<tf2ftw> BluesKaj, thanks for the reply but not what im looking for.
<wm4> not that I was a fan of unity
<tf2ftw> I'm getting errors while trying to remove a package through snap. I just want to remove them manually
<BluesKaj> tf2ftw, https://www.utappia.org/2016/04/how-to-search-install-remove-snap.html
<tf2ftw> BluesKaj, again thanks but not what im looking for. Running snap commands are broken. I want to remove everything with a rm -rf command or something like that
<wm4> at least gnome gets rid of the god awful "dbus" menus that conflicted with some Qt applications and that couldn't be disabled on unity
<BluesKaj> tf2ftw, rm -rf can be dangerous, but I'm sure you already know that
<wm4> so not sure whether to run gnome or a bitrotting unity package
<wm4> or just biting the bullet and going back to tumbleweed/kde
<BluesKaj> wm4, why don't you try one of the other ubuntu DEs
<BluesKaj> kde/plasma is my fav..works great here
<wm4> KDE is significantly less polished than ubuntu 16.04 out of the box
<wm4> ubuntu did good work there
<wm4> and then destroyed it by switching to gnome
<SirTalksAlot4> Anyone have any modern irc clients for ubuntu?
<SirTalksAlot4> help
<SirTalksAlot4> me
<leftyfb> SirTalksAlot4: did you have a support question?
<SirTalksAlot4> Anyone have any modern irc clients for ubuntu?
<SirTalksAlot4> 'I have a question
<badbodh> hexchat, polari, kvirc, quassel, pidgin
<rjwiii> SirTalksAlot4: KVIRC
<leftyfb> SirTalksAlot4: if you want opinions or to conduct a survey, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SirTalksAlot4> How do I conducte a servey?
<leftyfb> SirTalksAlot4: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support questions
<vathsan64> hello
<BluesKaj> wm4, kde/plasma is more flexible than gnome in the long run if one is willing to do a litle work with it.
<vathsan64> i need some help with installing 20.04
<vathsan64> i use a nvidia 1050
<vathsan64> and when i installed ubuntu 20.04 i cant boot into it without nomodeset
<vathsan64> i installed nvidia-390 drivers
<vathsan64> but i just get stuck in black screen after grub
<vathsan64> any fixes?
<vathsan64> i was told to ask here in reddit
<wm4> vathsan64: select recovery boot in grub
<rapidwave> I
<wm4> that's what I had to do (and then some more)
<vathsan64> and then what more wm4
<wm4> drop to the shell, run dpkg --reconfigure -a
<wm4> and apt -f install
<rapidwave> I've just discovered that UFW has been in the way of my VM/containerized web servers, stopping my sites from working. I disabled ufw and the problem went away. Is there a better solutoin than disabling UFW?
<wm4> though that was without a nvidia gpu, and upgrade from 19.10
<vathsan64> is this after installing nvidia driver or before
<badbodh> rapidwave: check ufw log which exact ports are being used, and allow them
<rapidwave> /var/log/ufw?
<badbodh> gufw shows current connection in its window. not the "log" log exactly
<badbodh> lemme check the man
<rapidwave> Does it require a system restart?
<badbodh> sudo ufw show listening
<badbodh> we don't restart in linuxville unless it's a kernel upgrade. stop/start services will do
<vathsan64> anyone less fix for the blackscreen issue?
<rapidwave> Support in #docker said that the problem is that Docker tries to write to firewall rules as well and conflicts with UFW
<badbodh> vathsan64: in terminal run uname -r and show the output
<rapidwave> badbodh: I restart sometimes because my memory gets used up
<rapidwave> System gets slow after a while...restart restores performance
<badbodh> run sudo ufw status to check if there's any existing rules
<badbodh> both write to iptables, ufw is not a "firewall", only a frontend
<badbodh> just check the show listening output and note down the ports and protocol your docker process is listening to. allow port/protocol , no need to restart service or anything it should work right away
<vathsan64> hey rapidwave the output of uname -r as u asked is 5.4.0-29-generic
<donaldkbrown> I had to duck out yesterday before I got an answer. I accidentally set a keyring to automatically unlock when I logged in. Now, aws-vault doesn't ask me for a separate password when I use it. This has decreased my work security. How can I make it so that it stays locked after logging in?
<rapidwave> I didn't ask that
<vathsan64> anyone how to fix black screen after boot ubuntu 20.04
<badbodh> vathsan64: go to advance in grub menu and see if you have an older kernel installed
<badbodh> try booting into one of them
<vathsan64> and then?
<badbodh> what ubuntu did you upgrade from? 19.10 or 18.04?
<vathsan64> no i deleted my old dual boot
<vathsan64> and reinstalled
<badbodh> which ubuntu did you have before in dual boot?
<vathsan64> 18.04
<badbodh> are you in live session now?
<badbodh> on same machine that is
<vathsan64> no i booted with nomodeset now
<badbodh> run "lspci | nc termbim.com 9999" in terminal and share the link
<vathsan64> but this is a temporary fix right.. i dont want to edit my grub file to include this
<vathsan64>  https://termbin.com/sgc6
<badbodh> to make it permanent edit /etc/default/grub , look for the entry GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<badbodh> add nomodeset
<badbodh> sudo nano /etc/default/grub to edit, ctrl+o to save, ctrl+x to quit, then run sudo update-grub
<vathsan64> i didnt catch the message before this badbodh.. i had to relog in
<badbodh> but ideally it would be nice to run the driver without having to nomodeset if possible
<vathsan64> yeah i tried this but
<vathsan64> its not a permanent fix right
<badbodh> (08:36:17  IST) badbodh: to make it permanent edit /etc/default/grub , look for the entry GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<badbodh> (08:36:25  IST) badbodh: add nomodeset
<badbodh> (08:37:14  IST) badbodh: sudo nano /etc/default/grub to edit, ctrl+o to save, ctrl+x to quit, then run sudo update-grub
<vathsan64> i cant change brightness and do stuff like that
<badbodh> that will apply nomodeset permanently
<vathsan64> isnt there any perm fix?
<misasaki> why does he have to put nomodeset there permanently? That's kinda a bad idea
<vathsan64> yeah! @misas
<misasaki> what is his problem?
<ioria> vathsan64, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<vathsan64> i cant boot into ubuntu 20.04 (blackscreen after grub)
<vathsan64> i need to add nomodeset to boot
<vathsan64> misasaki
<misasaki> uhm but normally it only appears in the 1st boot, after finishing installation nouveau should work out it for ya
<ioria> vathsan64, run that cmd in terminal and post the url
<misasaki> or if you install nvidia it will blacklist nouveau after a reboot and all fine
<vathsan64> nouveau is installed by default thought right misasaki
<vathsan64> yeah one sec ioria
<badbodh> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1045241/ubuntu-18-04-how-do-i-install-drivers-for-my-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1050
<badbodh> it suggests using "ubuntu-drivers" command rather than directly installing packages
<vathsan64> im not getting a link after i run it ioria probably cuz there is no output
<vathsan64> if i run dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<ioria> vathsan64, dpkg -l | grep nvidia    ; what you see ?
<vathsan64> no output ioria
<ioria> vathsan64, you said you installed 390
<vathsan64> yeah
<badbodh> check for typos, maybe if you type nivida
<ioria> vathsan64,  ^
<vathsan64> yeah let me reboot quick
<ioria> why ?
<vathsan64> the last time i did this it wont boot at all no matter what even after nomodeset
<vathsan64> after installing nvidia-390
<vathsan64> if i install nvidia-440 the UI and opening of apps is too sluggish
<ioria> vathsan64,  as far as we know, you installed nothing
<ioria> vathsan64,  please, check the spelling
<vathsan64> here u go ioria https://termbin.com/h42i5
<ioria> vathsan64,  uname -r
<vathsan64> https://termbin.com/h42i5
<vathsan64> 5.4.0-29-generic
<ioria> vathsan64,  cat /etc/issue
<vathsan64> Ubuntu 20.04 LTS \n \l
<ioria> vathsan64,  cat /proc/cmdline
<vathsan64> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.4.0-29-generic root=UUID=72ab477a-e908-47f0-b4f8-64e1d7119277 ro quiet splash nomodeset vt.handoff=7
<ioria> vathsan64,  so, why not 440 ?
<vathsan64> if i install nvidia-440 the UI and opening of apps is too sluggish
<vathsan6417> And no appps open
<vathsan6417> Sorry had to relog in my phone
<ioria> vathsan6417, apparently 390 it's not working; so i suggest to purge it for now
<vathsan6417> sudo apt-purge nvidia* ?
<ioria> vathsan6417, sudo apt purge nvidia-driver-390
<vathsan6417> So what's the permanant fix for this?
<ioria> vathsan6417, step by step, please
<vathsan6417> Ok
<ioria> vathsan6417, sudo apt purge nvidia-driver-390
<vathsan6417> I purged it
<ioria> vathsan6417,  sudo apt autoremove --purge
<vathsan6417> No apps will open now. Everything responds with not responding .. terminal, firefox all
<badbodh> ioria: it's a baby fresh install, why not nuke it and do ubuntu-drivers autoinstall thingy from scratch
<ioria> badbodh, that's an idea
<vathsan6417> Terminal won't open nor any apps.. can't purge :/
<vathsan6417> Can't drop to a tty too idk why
<badbodh> undoing the sin is too much effort imo
<EriC^^> vathsan6417: maybe ctrl+alt+f1 works?
<ioria> vathsan6417,  open a console
<ioria> not f1
<vathsan6417> F1 is desktop
<ioria> vathsan6417,  f3
<ioria> nope, it's gdm
<vathsan6417> Nope ! Tried it! Won't open tty
<badbodh> f2 is desktop :)
<vathsan6417> Ok the mouse too doesn't move now
<vathsan6417> No response
<ioria> vathsan6417,  you have a weird OS there
<EriC^^> vathsan6417: try the recovery shell from the grub options maybe?
<vathsan6417> Of any kind
<vathsan6417> Yeah...
<ioria> vathsan6417,  you booted with nomodest, so nvidia has no role atm
<badbodh> it's running on the stock intel now
<ioria> vathsan6417,  so purging it does nothing
<vathsan6417> No I booted without nomodeset to purge it. Booting with nomodeset doesn't even go past grub
<vathsan6417> It's just the vendor logo
<ioria> vathsan6417,  nope.... loook above
<ioria> vathsan6417,  BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.4.0-29-generic root=UUID=72ab477a-e908-47f0-b4f8-64e1d7119277 ro quiet splash nomodeset vt.handoff=7
<ioria> vathsan6417,  are you playing with us ?
<vathsan6417> No man! ioria
<ioria> vathsan6417,  you booted with nomodeset
<vathsan6417> Why would I.. I just want this fixed.
<vathsan6417> Yes it showed my desktop and then no response after that. No mouse input or kn input
<vathsan6417> *kb
<EriC^^> vathsan6417: is it a fresh install? what's the backstory?
<vathsan6417> Fresh install
<vathsan6417> I'm now in recover mode .. ioria
<badbodh> vathsan6417: it's a new install, no harm nuking it anyway. do fresh install, and use "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" stick to whatever it does for you. topic on sluggish apps can be revisited after you have a functioning unbroken system
<badbodh> swapping drivers willy nilly won't help here.
<vathsan6417> Hmm alright.. badbodh
<badbodh> there might be some voodoo through nvidia-settings that will fix it right, so let's get there first. step 1 is nuke
<vathsan6417> I purged the nvidia drivers from recoverymode ioria
<ioria> vathsan6417,  reboot; if you can't, use nomodeset again
<vathsan6417> Ok ioria
<ButtDog> i'm trying to build a docker container using the following command.. Any idea why it's failing? http://dpaste.com/33RPZTR
<vathsan6417> Rebooted with nomodeset @ioria
<ioria> vathsan6417,  paste again   dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<vathsan6417> No output
<ioria> vathsan6417,  check the spelling , as above
<vathsan6417> Maybe cuz no nvidia drivers? I purged em as u said
<vathsan6417> If it's purged it won't be there right
<ioria> vathsan6417,  yeah, but you 'had' no output also with nvidia installed
<vathsan6417> I sent the output?
<vathsan6417> termbin.com/h42i5 was the one I sent before
<ioria> vathsan6417,  ubuntu-drivers list | nc termbin.com 9999
<vathsan6417> It won't generate an output
<ioria> vathsan6417,  ubuntu-drivers list    and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<vathsan6417> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2ryH926n5n
<ioria> vathsan6417,  sudo updatedb && locate xorg.conf
<vathsan6417> Updatedb not found
<ioria> vathsan6417,  sudo updatedb
<vathsan6417> Same.. should I apt install locate?
<ioria> vathsan6417,  it's installed by default
<vathsan6417> I installed now..
<ioria> vathsan6417,  and btw, is mlocate
<vathsan6417> https://termbin.com/ogvej
<vathsan6417> It shows a couple perm denied for /run/user/1000/
<ioria> vathsan6417,  cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<vathsan6417> Ubuntu 20.04 LTS "Focal Fossa" - Release amd64 (20200423)
<ioria> vathsan6417,  well, i think you can try with 435 ; maybe from cli so you can check any errors
<vathsan6417> How doi install from cli instead of from additional drivers
<ioria> vathsan6417,  sudo apt install nvidia-driver-435
<vathsan6417> Ok.. installing..
<ioria> brb
<vathsan6417> It's done. let me reboot
<vathsan6417> https://termbin.com/owgs is the output of dpkg -l | grep nvidia now
<vathsan6417> Nope only blackscreen after grub now.
<vathsan6417> Won't even boot with nomodeset now
<vathsan6417> After grub I.e
<ioria> vathsan6417,  recovery, purge 435
<vathsan6417> Here we go again....
<ioria> vathsan6417,  sudo apt purge  nvidia-driver-435 && sudo apt autoremove --purge
<vathsan6417> Done. Rebooting with nomodeset
<ioria> vathsan6417, honestly, nouveau should work with 5.4.0.29 and gtx 1050 ; have you try with it ?
<vathsan6417> Yes.. but without nomodeset it won't boot. I don't want to permanently add it In nrub..
<vathsan6417> *grub. As it's a bad idea imo.
<ioria> vathsan6417, lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<vathsan6417> https://termbin.com/yfkw
<ioria> vathsan6417,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<vathsan6417> Done
<KendyChat> Is there any ircops online? I need help in the room #IRCRelay. Thanks and look forward to your help.
<ioria> vathsan6417, did it install something ?
<leftyfb> KendyChat: this has nothing to do with ubuntu. Try #freenode
<vathsan6417> 0 newly installed 32 upgraded
<ioria> vathsan6417, cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<vathsan6417> https://termbin.com/ggdg
<ioria> vathsan6417, grep blacklist /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep nvidia
<vathsan6417> https://termbin.com/ohj2
<ioria> vathsan6417, grep blacklist /lib/modprobe.d/* | grep nvidia
<vathsan6417> No output
<ioria> vathsan6417, sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf.back
<vathsan6417> Created.
<ioria> vathsan6417, sudo apt install nvidia-prime
<vathsan6417> Installed nvidia prime
<ioria> vathsan6417, sudo prime-select nvidia
<ax0l> is snappy core immutable? like silverblue, with overlays and stuff?
<vathsan6417> Profile already set ioria
<ioria> vathsan6417, ls /etc/modprobe.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<vathsan6417> https://termbin.com/jmm6
<Rozha> hallo look i have problem i make ln -s /user/share/webmail/ /var/www/mail.exaple.com and it works like http://mail.example.com/webmail how to maky tat it works only http://mail.example.com
<ioria> vathsan6417, sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop^
<lotuspsychje> ax0l: you could try #snappy
<eelstrebor> is it worth the effort to replace openssh with gesftpserver since gesftpserver supports protocol version 6?
<yogg> Hi
<vathsan6417> Done
<yogg> How can I convert a "-----BEGIN OPENSSH PRIVATE KEY-----" private key to pem format (-----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----) on 20.04?
<vathsan6417> There are many online tools yogg to convert ppk to pem
<yogg> i don't upload a private key to convert it
<yogg> its private ^^
<Sven_vB> yogg, someone else will probably know a better answer, but I used to use PuTTY keygen in wine last time I had to convert them. maybe it's also an opportunity to make a new key.
<Rozha> hallo look i have problem i make ln -s /user/share/webmail/ /var/www/mail.exaple.com and it works like http://mail.example.com/webmail how to maky tat it works only http://mail.example.com
<yogg> its strange that there is no on board tool that can vonvert that. ssh-keygen can convert public keys but not private
<Sven_vB> yogg, I can imagine very few situations where converting private keys is a good idea.
<Sven_vB> yogg, that said, the operation might turn out too simple to require a tool at all. maybe try with a dummy key, and it might turn out you just have to make minor changes to the packaging.
<yogg> software on the same pc needs the key in another format ^^
<erle-> What is the recommended (non-legacy) way to do network configuration on a newly installed Ubuntu desktop and server, respectively?
<erle-> network manager?
<erle-> systemd-networkd?
<erle-> something els?
<erle-> /etc/network?
<Sven_vB> erle-, I try network-manager first, and if that fails, networkd
<Sven_vB> erle-, NetworkManager is what the Xubuntu Live CD uses by default.
<Sven_vB> *DVD
<erle-> and for server?
<Sven_vB> no idea
<Sven_vB> I use NM for my servers as well.
<Sven_vB> if NM flinches from configuring cable ethernet adapters, I can look up the file override you might need.
<erle-> I have problems like this when I use any of them:
<erle-> # ip token set ::beef dev ens2
<erle-> RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<ioria> vathsan6417, have you reinstalled ubuntu-desktop ?
<vathsan6417> 73% done
<Sven_vB> erle-, on desktop as well? for the servers you could also ask in #ubuntu-server
<ioria> ok
<ioria> vathsan6417, please, keep it in the public channel. tx
<Sven_vB> erle-, does it work to get the current token?
<erle-> yes, and it worked before I configured systemd-networkd
<erle-> but then I had the problem that I hadno network after boot
<Sven_vB> does the interface come up automatically, and with the expected name? might there be a race condition based on at what stage of boot it is renamed?
<MavropaliasG> https://pastebin.com/ZxEcUAVB
<MavropaliasG> Hello, I have an older Kubuntu installation and I get this problem when trying to update   https://pastebin.com/ZxEcUAVB
<MavropaliasG> what should I do ?
<erle-> Sven_vB, problem was: I installed a desktop and then turned it into a server, so removing NM
<erle-> now I want to know what is the proper way to configure network
<erle-> i.e. what would the installer have installed (for desktop)
<Sven_vB> erle-, would it be feasible to stay with NM? I assume you have set up a nullmodem link before uninstalling NM?
<ioria> !19.04  | MavropaliasG
<ubottu> MavropaliasG: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<erle-> Sven_vB, I want to serve it into a regular server
<erle-> I have network running
<erle-> but I want a proper configuration
<erle-> that does not break with updates etc.
<MavropaliasG> ioria: what commands should I press to successfully upgrade? sudo apt update and full-upgrade do not work
<erle-> I am asking for the *recommended* way
<Sven_vB> erle-, a chroot from another OS (maybe Live DVD) might be one of the easiest ways to uninstall and install network stuff w/o requiring it be active in the guest system.
<ioria> MavropaliasG, the cmd to upgarde to a new release is 'do-release-upgrade' but first you need to change your sources.list
<ioria> *upgrade
<MavropaliasG> ioria: will this command work?   sudo sed -i 's/disco/focal/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<erle-> Sven_vB, I have access, I have network. Everything is working. But not sustainable.
<Sven_vB> erle-, for the most official way, I'd ask #ubuntu-server what they recommend, then install that using a chroot.
<erle-> thanks
<ioria> MavropaliasG, nope.... you have to upgarde to 19.10 not 20.04
<MavropaliasG> ioria: can you please give me the command?
<vathsan64> Done ioria
<lotuspsychje> MavropaliasG: disco is eol, are you sure you want to take the risk of security issues? see !usn
<ioria> !eol | MavropaliasG
<ubottu> MavropaliasG: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ioria> vathsan64, ls ls /lib/modprobe.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<MavropaliasG> lotuspsychje: I have to upgrade to disco and then to the newest release if I understand correctly
<vathsan64> https://termbin.com/231n ioria
<ioria> vathsan64, so, i'd say to install 440 and after that check what problems you might have ... what you think ?
<vathsan64> Sure ioria
<ioria> vathsan64, sudo apt-get install nvidia-driver-440     (please keep an eye on errors)
<vathsan64> Yeap ioria
<lotuspsychje> MavropaliasG: your version is 19.04 and end of life, its advisable to clean install a supported version from the topic
<MavropaliasG> lotuspsychje: it's a remote machine and I must update it manually
<MavropaliasG> I don't mind the security issues
<lotuspsychje> MavropaliasG: ok, then see the eolupgrade factoid that ioria linked you
<ioria> MavropaliasG, if you don't want a fresh install, you need to edit your sources.list : e.g.  deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ disco main universe restricted multiverse
<ioria> MavropaliasG, then update and full-upgrade;  finally do-release-upgrade
<MavropaliasG> ioria: I think my machine is 19.04 if im not mistaken, so I will need to upgrade to 19.10
<MavropaliasG> Eoan Ermine
<ioria> MavropaliasG, yes
<MavropaliasG> so deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ eoan main universe restricted multiverse
<MavropaliasG> ?
<ioria> MavropaliasG, that is just the first line... yes
<MavropaliasG> yep
<vathsan64> Sadly it won't boot ioria
<MavropaliasG> ioria: what if I run the command  sudo sed -i 's/disco/eoan/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<vathsan64> No errors after Installing
<ioria> MavropaliasG, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kSkxPq67tp/
<ioria> vathsan64, ok, time to reboot
<ioria> MavropaliasG, that way it's not recommended for several reason
<vathsan64> With nomodeset?
<ioria> vathsan64, nope
<vathsan64> Purge?
<ioria> vathsan64, boot without nomodset , wait a bit and then try to open a console tty
<MavropaliasG> ioria: won't that set mine to disco? shouldn't that be eoan?
<ioria> MavropaliasG, nope
<ioria> MavropaliasG, you first need to full-upgrade your disco box; then you do do-release-upgrade
<MavropaliasG> ah I see thanks ioria
<ioria> MavropaliasG, but you can't upgrade your disco box because the the official repository is eol
<vathsan64> I rebooted. It went into ubuntu idk why. Then I rebooted again. This time blackscreen.
<ioria> vathsan64, i asked you to boot without nomodeset and (after it goes blank)  open a console
<vathsan64> After it got blank I tried Ctrl alt f1-f12 . Still blank.
<vathsan64> Without nomodeset only
<ioria> vathsan64, please boot the livecd
<vathsan64> Ok . Btw sometimes it doesn't show the blank screen goes into login, when I log in it freezes after sometime
<ioria> vathsan64, what laptop is this ?
<vathsan64> Asus fx505gd
<vathsan64> Nvidia 1050
<MavropaliasG> ioria: sudo apt do-release-upgrade
<MavropaliasG> ?
<ioria> MavropaliasG, do you have backups ? have you ever upgraded an ubuntu box from command line ?
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64 ioria might be worth checking !20.04 releasenotes, we have 5 known bugs around nvidia chipset
<lotuspsychje> autologin gives problems, and driver 440 some cases too
<MavropaliasG> ioria: it's a shared screen, so I can ask the person to restart etc, but they wouldn't be able to install from scratch
<MavropaliasG> ioria: do you think the update will fail because its from an EOL to and EOL ?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i don't think he has autologin ? do you , vathsan64 ?
<vathsan64> No I don't
<lotuspsychje> ok
<tripelb> Okay, I close the lid of my laptop so that my living room would be dark at night... And in the morning I raised the lid Everything looks fine except the mouse won't move. Does anyone have a suggestion for fixing this other than a hard reboot?
<ioria> MavropaliasG, no, that's not the reason... the reason is what external pkgs you might have installed there
<MavropaliasG> ioria: just megasync
<vathsan64> Booted from live usb  ioria (ubuntu safe graphics, cuz normal ubuntu froze after selecting try uuntu)
<ioria> MavropaliasG, well, if you cannot perform a fresh install... yes   do-release-upgrade is the only way
<tripelb> Isn't there a way to "refresh"  the GUI?   My mouse is unresponsive.
<ioria> vathsan64, have you disabled Secure Boot ?
<tripelb> 20.04
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: 2 of the 5 known bugs are related to the installer and nouveau
<vathsan64> Yeah ioria
<vathsan64> What distro to use in the meanwhile till it gets fixed?.. lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: did you enable 'install 3r party software' during setup?
<ioria> vathsan64, let's try this :   sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<vathsan64> No I didn't lotuspsychje
<vathsan64> Done ioria
<vathsan64> What to change?
<ioria> vathsan64, before quiet splash  add  nouveou.modeset=0
<ioria> vathsan64, then sudo update-grub
<MavropaliasG> ioria: you made me a bit anxious now, what do you mean 'what external pkgs you might have installed there' ? Could the upgrade fail because it's EOL to EOL?
<tripelb> My mouse is unresponsive.  Last night I closed the laptop lid: 20.04 HP Probook. My guess is that I have to refresh the GUI and there is a command for that. ??? -- oh cnt-alt-F1 cntl-alt-T give me no reaction --->. This is the most flakey ubuntu yet
<monkwitdafunk> how can i turn ubuntu into a run from ram gnu linux operating system?
<vathsan64> ioria, failed to get canonical path of /cow
<ioria> MavropaliasG, nope....
<ioria> vathsan64, sorry, it's nouveau not nouveou
<ioria> vathsan64, are you on livecd ?
<vathsan64> Liveusb, yes
<vathsan64> I think it's my wifi one sec
<ioria> vathsan64, ok forget that ;  lspci --k |  nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> vathsan64, ok forget that ;  lspci --nnk |  nc termbin.com 9999
<vathsan64> https://termbin.com/4ndy
<patcoll> I feel like this a dumb question, but alas I need to ask it. The kitty terminal program lists on their web site (https://sw.kovidgoyal.net/kitty/#quickstart) that Ubuntu users can install the latest package from a Launchpad URL (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kitty). I'm trying to figure out a way to somehow add that as an APT source, but I'm not sure that's possible. Is it? Or is the implication that I download the packages manually and install
<patcoll> them that way?
<ioria> vathsan64, this is from livecd ?
<lotuspsychje> patcoll: kitty is on the apt repos
<lotuspsychje> !info kitty
<ubottu> kitty (source: kitty): fast, featureful, GPU based terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.3-1 (eoan), package size 1065 kB, installed size 6408 kB
<lotuspsychje> patcoll: sudo apt install kitty
<vathsan64> Yes is it from a liveusb, ioria
<irrr3levant> so I am searching for ways to mirror my screen with wifi direct/miracast. This looks most promising: https://github.com/benzea/gnome-network-displays
<irrr3levant> but apparently Unity had this functionality built-in? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DisplayCasting did anyone tried this, did it work?
<patcoll> lotuspsychje: Indeed, however the implication from their site is that I can install the latest version `0.17.4-1` from the source they gave
<lotuspsychje> !latest | patcoll
<ubottu> patcoll: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ioria> vathsan64, cat /proc/cmdline
<vathsan64> BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed maybe-ubiquity quiet splash nomodeset ---
<ioria> vathsan64, reboot on your install  (also with nomodeset if needed) without the livecd
<patcoll> thanks
<ioria> vathsan64, we try to install nvidia from ppa
<vathsan64> Ok
<MavropaliasG> ioria: willl I lose my files if I do a do-release-upgrade ?
<vathsan64> No MavropaliasG
<MavropaliasG> also the command is sudo apt do-release-upgrade ?
<ioria> MavropaliasG, the system might be not bootable ... the personal files are still thereofcourse
<MavropaliasG> ioria: why would it not be bootable? I don't understand
<genii> omit the "apt" between sudo and do-release-upgrade
<ioria> MavropaliasG, it depends on the state of your system
<vathsan64> Blank screen after grub with nomodeset now ioria
<vathsan64> Shall I boot into recovery and purge
<ioria> vathsan64, purge nvidia-driver-440
<MavropaliasG> ioria: I just performed a full update and upgrade to the EOL disco
<vathsan64> Ok
<MavropaliasG> only external package was megasync
<ioria> vathsan64,  the sudo apt autoremove --purge
<ioria> MavropaliasG, it's ok
<MavropaliasG> I will pick it up tomorrow, thanks for the help ioria :-)
<ioria> MavropaliasG, no prob
<vathsan64> Purged.
<ioria> vathsan64,  sudo apt autoremove --purge
<vathsan64> Yeah done
<ioria> vathsan64,  reboot with 'nouveau.modeset=0' instead of nomodeset
<vathsan64> Blank screen but there is mouse pointer now. It won't move tho
<ioria> vathsan64,  can you open a console ?
<vathsan64> Nope. Tried all ctrl alt f1-f12
<robertparkerx> rtorrent is listening on port 50000 but for some reason the client is reporting port status unknown
<ioria> vathsan64,  ok, use nomodeset
<robertparkerx> sudo netstat -ntlp | grep LISTEN show it listening
<vathsan64> Yeah done
<ioria> vathsan64,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<vathsan64> Added
<ioria> vathsan64,  sudo apt-get update
<vathsan64> Yeah done with previous command
<ioria> vathsan64,  ubuntu-drivers list
<vathsan64> nvidia driver 390,435,440, and a backport
<vathsan64> Piping to termbin didn't work sorrt
<ioria> vathsan64,  apt-cache policy nvidia-driver-440
<vathsan64> https://termbin.com/gmmo
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: nmap the ip thats running rtorrent, see if the port is really open
<robertparkerx> it is
<robertparkerx> I used that too
<robertparkerx> I think rutorrent is wonky
<oerheks> IMHO deluge is the best torrent app, but standard transmission is not bad either
<ioria> vathsan64,  apt -s install  nvidia-driver-440=440.82-0ubuntu0~0.20.04.1
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: did you create the rtorrent.rc file?
<robertparkerx> Yes
<vathsan64> Version not found
<Syzygy> I just installed the terminology as a terminal via ubuntu software. Now I would like to set this as my default terminal that opens with ctrl alt T. Typing sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator tells me that there's only one alternative (the ubuntu default terminal) and that there's nothing to configure
<robertparkerx> It seems to be running fine
<robertparkerx> I just noticed that. It's usually green.
<robertparkerx> I recentl apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<vathsan64> My bad https://termbin.com/ikwi
<vathsan64> ioria , it also said you have held broken packages
<jrgilman> hey there, just did a 19.10 -> 20.04 upgrade (I have a full disk backup from before the upgrade), and I'm now trying to iron out the kinks. Anyone run into this yet? https://imgur.com/0Sr8vz5
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: router or firewall block?
<jrgilman> fonts are intermittently displaying and strange graphical glitches all over
<ioria> vathsan64,  it was only a simulation
<vathsan64> Yea, I understand. ioria
<robertparkerx> hmm
<ubique> good evening all.  I have a problem on around line 100.  any advice?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pwWBw73DR5/
<mgedmin> jrgilman: oof, what sort of graphics card does your computer have?  I've seen no problems on Intel UHD Graphics 620
<jrgilman> Optimus
<jrgilman> one sec for the combo
<lotuspsychje> ubique: did you full-upgrade aswell?
<jrgilman> apparently this is not unusual
<jrgilman> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1231824/fuzzy-graphics-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-20-04
<jrgilman> sec
<ioria> vathsan64,  ok.... so i suggest a fresh install ; please come back here when it's done
<vathsan64> Fresh install of ubuntu 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: did you try 435 nvidia version?
<vathsan64> Yeap, we did all 3 lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<iq> Hi, On Windows I use mRemoteNG to select servers out of list to SSH into. Any tools/scripts that give you ability to select a server to SSH into out of herical order on Linux/Terminal (non-GUI)?
<EriC^^> Syzygy: what's the path of terminology? try "which terminology"
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: did we see your dmesg ?
<vathsan64> What is that? lotuspsychje
<jrgilman> mgedmin: Nvidia Quadro P500 + Intel UHD 620
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | vathsan64
<ubottu> vathsan64: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<jrgilman> trying the solution in this stack overflow
<vathsan64> Btw this was my 8th time newly installing Ubuntu 20.04 ober thr past few weeks
<mgedmin> jrgilman: actually I also use Wayland!  that askubuntu question mentions that as a possible fix
<mgedmin> huh, didn't realize this might matter
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: pastebin your dmesg, lets have a look what else could be wrong
<vathsan64> https://termbin.com/vaoys9 lotuspsychje
<vathsan64> I think the final few are from when I paired by BT earphones
<EriC^^> ubique: do you need the package bluez-firmware?
<vathsan64> Should I reinstall ubuntu then ioria lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: You have booted with nomodeset. This means your GPU drivers are DISABLED
<vathsan64> Yes, else it will blank after grub.
<ubique> lotuspsychje> sudo apt update.  sudo apt upgrade
<jrgilman> mgedmin: fixed by deleting that driver
<lotuspsychje> ubique: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade too
<ubique>  lotuspsychje> will that upgrade to 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> ubique: no
<robertparkerx> lotuspsychje the plugin rutracker_check is not working. I think this is why it is happening
<robertparkerx> rutracker_check: Plugin will not work. Webserver user must have execute access to the rtorrent session directory (/mnt/HC_Volume_4264023/torrent/.session/).
<ubique> ok ill do it now. what do you think the problem was?
<vathsan64> Shall I go ahead and reinstall ubuntu? ioria lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: if you say, you reinstalled fresh 8 times, and keep stuck at the same issues over and over?
<robertparkerx> If I add www-data user to my torrentdata group will it also have execution access?
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: wich ubuntu version was the last version that actually worked on your system?
<vathsan64> 19.10 lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: had no nvidia issues there?
<vathsan64> I had that upgraded from 18.04 , didn't fresh install.
<EriC^^> robertparkerx: what kind of filesystem is mounted there? try "mount | grep -iE "mnt|volume""
<vathsan64> No. lotuspsychje
<robertparkerx> ext4
<EriC^^> robertparkerx: aha, can you paste the line it gives? it might have some options
<robertparkerx> - /dev/sdb on /mnt/HC_Volume_4264023 type ext4 (rw,relatime,discard,data=ordered)
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: try install nvidia 435 and pastebin the complete output of apt please
<vathsan64> Ok I'll do that
<EriC^^> robertparkerx: ok, i'd just add your torrent user to have access to that dir
<robertparkerx> it says web user needs it
<robertparkerx> my torrent user already has access
<EriC^^> robertparkerx: what's your torrent user's id?
<robertparkerx> rtorrent : rtorrent torrentdata drwxrwx---   2 rtorrent torrentdata 110592 May 14 19:58 .session
<ubique> lotuspsychje>   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rvxHkR2cqJ/  the results
<EriC^^> robertparkerx: type "sudo -Hsu rtorrent"
<robertparkerx> uid=1001(rtorrent) gid=1001(rtorrent) groups=1001(rtorrent),1003(torrentdata)
<lotuspsychje> ubique: try to purge bluez-firmware and try again full-upgrade
<robertparkerx> oh
<EriC^^> robertparkerx: then try "cd /mnt/HC_Volume_4264023/torrent/"
<ubique> lotuspsychje>  how do i do that? im new to this stuff
<lotuspsychje> ubique: sudo apt purge bluez-firmware
<ubique> lotuspsychje>  thank you
<ubique> the result: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3pcQ2ZCWQc/
<ubique> the result: lotuspsychje>
<lotuspsychje> ubique: sudo apt autoremove
<lotuspsychje> ubique: seems to be bug #1839054
<ubottu> bug 1839054 in Ubuntu Pi Flavour Maker "Apt update fails linux-firmware-raspi2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839054
<ubique> lotuspsychje>  thats done
<oerheks> fix is this: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-firmware-raspi2_1.20190215-0ubuntu0.18.04.1_armhf.deb
<oerheks> oh, no errors now
<lotuspsychje> ubique: you still could try reinstall bluez-firmware now, as a test to see what it will do
<ubique> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4qgGQphyHz/ result
<lotuspsychje> ubique: if you have a launchpad account, please also affect this bug
<lotuspsychje> looks good ubique
<ubique> i dont have a launchpad account
<vathsan64> Here you go lotuspsychje https://pastebin.pl/view/60a1be84
<vathsan64> If you said anything after your reply to unique : sudo apt autoremovr, I couldn't catch it iwas dc. Sorry!
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: install looks good, reboot?
<vathsan64> Ok
<ubique> lotuspsychje>  anything else i need to do?
<lotuspsychje> ubique: you 'could' try sudo apt install bluez-firmware to see if apt still gives errors
<ubique> lotuspsychje> ok
<vathsan64> I logged in, but after a few seconds on the desktop it freezes
<vathsan64> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: freezes how?
<lotuspsychje> complete stuck? or screen flashes?
<vathsan64> Can't move mouse, no kb input
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: you still have screen?
<vathsan64> Yup
<lotuspsychje> hmmm, this might be something else then graphics
<vathsan64> Tried opening tty, it won't.
<vassenn> lotuspsychje: may be bluetooth mouse?
<ubique> result     lotuspsychje>   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jSg4MGNfkN/
<mgedmin> vathsan64: by "opening tty" do you mean ctrl-alt-t, or ctrl-alt-f3?
<duncan-nz> since upgrade to 20.04 i can't detect displays added to my ThinkPad Ultra USB3 dock. worked fine under 19.10. what should i be looking into?
<vathsan64> Tty is f3 , console is t
<mgedmin> vathsan64: does capslock work?  is the HDD LED lit?  does anything happen if you press alt-sysrq-s to sync the disk?
<vathsan64> I'm a cs student 😅
<lotuspsychje> ubique: yeah, that didnt work, you will have to force it like oerheks adviced
<ubique> ok
<vathsan64> Capslock doesn't work, but kb light is changing
<ubique> sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-firmware-raspi2_1.20190215-0ubuntu0.18.04.1_armhf.deb
<Syzygy> EriC^^, snap/bin/terminology, sorry for the late reply
<ubique> is that what you mean?
<mgedmin> vathsan64: ah, so not _totally_ dead then!  but tty switching isn't working, hmm, I'm not sure what to suggest
<vathsan64> Alt sysrq s doesn't do anything
<vathsan64> So either I go back to 18.04 or use the laptop with 20.04 for a while..
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: what you could do is before the freeze output dmesg to a .txt, so volunteers can analyze it after
<vathsan64> With nomodeset
<mgedmin> do you have a second machine you could use to ssh in and poke around while this is happening?
<echelon> how do i find out why my cron job isn't running?
<echelon> where's the cron logs?
<vathsan64> I'll try it lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> Syzygy: no worries, try sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator x-terminal-emulator /snap/bin/terminology 50
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: i recall an issue like this, where realtek chipset made screen flicker/freeze on kernel version, this might be such a case
<EriC^^> Syzygy: then sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<ubique> <lotuspsychje> oerheks>  results https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TpDt6KGZtk/
<vathsan64> I can ssh through my phone if you want mgedmin
<EriC^^> echelon: there aren't unless you have a mta installed, you can add to your command in cron > /tmp/mycronlog 2>&1   to see the output
<vathsan64> Should I try ubuntu budgie or lubuntu something?
<vathsan64> Or distro hop to something else entirely
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: check to boot with this: intel_idle.max_cstate=4 as a test
<vathsan64> Umm how or where do I run this lotuspsychje
<echelon> EriC^^: i see the cron events starting in /var/log/syslog, but the script i'm running is supposed to write to a log file
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: also try to catch your dmesg into a .txt so volunteers can see
<lotuspsychje> im off for today
<echelon> when i run it manually it writes, but not when cron launches it
<lotuspsychje> good luck vathsan64
<echelon> is there a cron user?
<lotuspsychje> vathsan64: edit grub at boot and add the line
<vathsan64> Haha if I reboot it goes blank now.. I'll txt it and send a link here?
<EriC^^> echelon: no, but the environment is different, like $HOME might be different etc
<echelon> i'm not referencing $HOME in the script
<echelon> it's using a directory in /opt/
<EriC^^> echelon: hmm, i'd try adding the output in the command in cron, it should show exactly what's going on
<ubique>  lotuspsychje>  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TpDt6KGZtk/
<Gwalenn> hi, can I set 2 hdd in raid with windows and another hdd dedicated to Ubuntu ?
<Syzygy> EriC^^, that kinda worked, but now the ctrl + alt + T shortcut doens't work anymore.
<echelon> EriC^^: oh.. CRON[6217]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<GR1M0R4CL3_> hello
<EriC^^> echelon: yeah
<echelon> EriC^^: what if i redirect the output to a file in the cron command line?
<EriC^^> Syzygy: aha, seems it has to do with snap somehow, i get the same issue if i use a /snap/...
<EriC^^> Syzygy: maybe try to install the non-snap terminology?
<EriC^^> echelon: yeah, that would work, i suggested it earlier but i think you missed it
<echelon> i misunderstood it
<echelon> EriC^^: found the problem! thanks!
<EriC^^> echelon: great! no problem
<EriC^^> ubique: try "sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/bluez-firmware_1.2-4+rpt1~bionic1.0_all.deb"
<EriC^^> ubique: then run "sudo apt-get install pi-bluetooth" since it also had removed that earlier with bluez-firmware's removal
<tripelb> https://youtu.be/y6h8TIxeg1g this virus loves our tissues.
<tripelb> It is amazing to have li Ed so long as to see this period of the story of humans on earth. I can see a sort of beginning and end to a cycle of overpopulation.
<tripelb> Oops wrong network.
<Rumen> HI there, just to ask if you know, because I can't find. Is there any Linux p7s digital signer?
<Syzygy> EriC^^, nope, even when installed via apt-get i can't open it via ctrl + alt + T
<rudeguy> hi, is there any way to set stuff like night light and mouse speed on the login screen?
<EriC^^> Syzygy: did you set the default one again after installing using update-alternatives --config?
<mbuf> I am trying to rebuild 4.15.0-99-generic Linux kernel on Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS, and after "apt-get source linux-source" and using "fakeroot debian/rules editconfigs" tells me "make: *** No rule to make target 'editconfigs'. Stop.". How do I load the default .config file to change it and rebuild the kernel? I am following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<mgedmin> mbuf: no you're not: that wiki page tells you to apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r), not apt-get source linux-source
<mbuf> mgedmin, I tried linux-image-* earlier, and it said "Unknown sequence editconfigs"
<mgedmin> huh! the wiki page must be out of date
<mbuf> So, how are the Ubuntu kernel developers building the kernel at present?
<mgedmin> no, 'editconfigs' is defined right here: https://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-focal.git/tree/debian/rules.d/1-maintainer.mk#n42
<mgedmin> wait, 18.04, not 20.04, so bionic, not focal
<mgedmin> still, https://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-bionic.git/tree/debian/rules.d/1-maintainer.mk#n42 looks the same to me
<mbuf> What command do I need to use with fakeroot debian/rules to customize the .config file?
<GR1M0R4CL3> hello
<mbuf> mgedmin, got help from #ubuntu-kernel; thanks!
<mbuf> later
<Mercury> Alright, I've got a really weird one.  I'm on Ubuntu, running the gnome desktop, on Wayland.  Normal cut and paste works everywhere except VMWare Workstation.  For VMWare Workstation, I have clipboard syncing enabled for my VM, and it works for cutting and pasting into and out of FireFox and Thunderbird, but not into and out of any other gnome applications.
<Mercury> wl-copy and wl-paste can see the selections I make with both firefox and gnome applications just fine.  But putting something in the clipboard with wl-copy doesn't make it visible to VMWare.  Same deal with xclip.
<Mercury> But I can copy something from Firefox or Thunderbird, I just have no bloody clue what they are doing differently to make that possible.
<dyool> list
<WatchDog> wine msoffice 2007 or 2010
<oerheks> for wine polls, please see #winehq
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Mordoc> Mercury: Could be wrong but isn't Firefox a Wayland app now?
<oerheks> i was looking for simular bugreports, find no wayland ones
<Mercury> Mordoc: That's an interesting question.  And with a bit of poking, Ubuntu isn't running it in wayland mode by default.
<oerheks> vmware issue, i guess.
<Mercury> And interestingly, running it in wayland mode results in not being able to copy out of it into vmware.
<oerheks> .. only FF and Thunderbird?
<Mercury> So what copy buffer is vmware _using_?  I'm expecting xclip to be accessing the x11 xwayland clipboard.
<Mercury> eoli3n: So far.  It's possible that other stuff would work, but xclip can't put stuff in a buffer vmware is seeing, nor can wl-copy, nor can gedit or a terminal.
<Mercury> Hm, Chromium is managing to put it into whatever buffer vmware is grabbing from...
<Mercury> I can cut out of vmware into stuff just fine...
<oerheks> Mercury, try a Xorg session, if it happens again, vmware issue
<Mercury> oerheks: Reasonable.
<oerheks> if not, worth filing a bug against wayland
<Mordoc> Mercury: Interesting that Chromium can do this.
<oerheks> or open-vm-tools-desktop??
<oerheks> !info open-vm-tools-desktop
<ubottu> open-vm-tools-desktop (source: open-vm-tools): Open VMware Tools for virtual machines hosted on VMware (GUI). In component main, is extra. Version 2:11.0.5-4ubuntu0.19.10.1 (eoan), package size 137 kB, installed size 538 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Mercury> open-vw-dool-desktop would be for a Linux guest.  This is actually a Windows Guest on a Linux Host.
<Mercury> Mordoc: Yeah...
<Mercury> I'm really curious how Firefox is copying text into the selection buffer/clipboard.
<Mercury> Not that digging through the firefox source is going to be trivial.
<iconoclasthero> where's the best place to get help with boot issues?  system is presently multi-boot:  20.04, 20.04, & 18.04.
<iconoclasthero> (i.e., no windows only ubuntu)
<lord4163> iconoclasthero: just ask your question
<deanc> Hi. I have a "fake monitor" HDMI stick so that i can use nomachine without any physical display. It was working pretty okay, and it is theoretically possible it's malfunctioned, but i doubt it. When I run sudo xrand --query (extent of my linux display cli knowledge) I get "Can't open display" - where to go from here?
<deanc> I should be clear, it no longer works - nomachine gives a black screen - which correlated with the output of xrandr
<SomethingGeneric> Does anyone have links for KVM on Ubuntu?
<SomethingGeneric> Google's not v helpful
<sarnold> SomethingGeneric: you'll probably have to be a lot more specific about what you're looking for
<SomethingGeneric> sarnold, sorry. Specifically I'm looking for help with guest networking. The tutorials on the (redhat) sponsored website about how to do bridges on ubuntu didn't work for me.
<sarnold> SomethingGeneric: are you running qemu by hand? or using libvirt? or lxd? or microstack? or a more full-featured openstack?
<SomethingGeneric> KVM with virt-installer. I assume that's libvirt? I'm actually not 100%
<SomethingGeneric> sarnold, hadn't heard of microstack. This actually looks a lot better than the KVM virsh and virt-installer things. Thanks!
<sarnold> SomethingGeneric: heh, I thought so too :) I've detested libvirt for ages, and *really* wanted the LXD team to add VMs..
<sarnold> SomethingGeneric: but now that they have, there's also a handy microstack, and it might be a better fit for what I'm thinking of..
<SomethingGeneric> sarnold, irionically, i had followed setting up openstack's devstack by myself. needless to say, that got me in wayyy over my head.
<Mercury> deanc: I take it that you're not getting any output out of the stick now?
<deanc> Mercury: no output currently
<deanc> Mercury: my guess is this happened because I plugged in a physical monitor and it somehow messed up some configuration somewhere
<sarnold> SomethingGeneric: so, i fyou want to keep doing libvirt, check out https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/virtualization-libvirt
<deanc> I no longer have the physical monitor plugged in :)
<SomethingGeneric> sarnold, thanks, but I'm not invested in libvirt, as I had initally been looking for a less hands-on approach anyways.
<Mercury> deanc: How are you running xrand?  Are you running Xorg on the unit?  How are you getting the DISPLAY variable to the xrand command?
<SomethingGeneric> I'm going to give microstack a try
<deanc> Mercury: running it on the cli. no idea if im running xorg on the unit or what that means. Or in fact the second part of your question
<deanc> Fairly new to how display stuff works on nix i'm afraid
<sarnold> SomethingGeneric: oh cool :D if you can, I'd be curious ot hear how it goes for you
<SomethingGeneric> sarnold, I'll be happy to report back on it! Thanks again!
<sarnold> thanks SomethingGeneric :D
<iconoclasthero> <iconoclasthero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y4jtYbRjx9
<iconoclasthero> <iconoclasthero> i want it to boot to 20.04 on sda8...which it did, after a fashion.  if I can boot into sda8 at all I'm looking at just 1/4 of my monitors in 640x480.
<iconoclasthero> i've run boot repair seemingly dozens of times and i cannot get it to work.
<Mercury> deanc: Alright, let's start over a little bit. What do you expect your machine to be displaying to the stick at the moment?
<deanc> ubuntu :P
<iconoclasthero> w/the /boot on sda2 and w/o it.
<deanc> Mercury: forgetting that nomachine just gets a black display, the fact that im not getting anything on the cli indicates there may be some deeper issue at hand
<elmagio> Hi. Been having an issue with Ubuntu since I upgraded to 20.04, with my display blinking to black a few times when logging in and when launching Wine programs (more details here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1237614/screen-blinking-to-black-on-20-04)
<elmagio> Could anyone assist me in diagnosing the issue? Which log files should I be looking at?
<Mercury> deanc: A little more detail?  Are you expecting a text console?  A gdm login screen?  A desktop?
<deanc> desktop, sorry
<Mercury> Alright, do you have a keyboard and mouse plugged into the system, and you're just using the stick for display purposes?
<deanc> I don't have a keyboard or mouse plugged in Mercury, im connected over ssh
<Mercury> The reason why xrandr is giving that response via ssh is because it has no idea how to talk to Xorg, which should be driving the desktop.  But I don't entirely understand your configuration.
<deanc> Mercury: I'm using the stick so that nomachine/rdp would work without a physical display. It "emulates" as if a display was plugged in
<deanc> If you dont have a physical display plugged in with nx/rdp you have to use some horrible hacks to create virtual displays - the fake hdmi stick gets around that
<deanc> (and was working well until recently)
<sarnold> elmagio: this is way out of my experience, but I think I heard someone with a similar problem recently fixed it by using the intel "iris" driver rather than the driver from xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sarnold> elmagio: I don't know the 'right' way to test, but try running apt -s purge xserver-xorg-video-intel and see if the results are scary
<keysschool> Hi there, I'm having huge problems getting network folder sharing to work. It worked the first time but after that, no more. If I try to access the Windows Network on Nautilus I get the following error message: "Failed to retrieve share list from server". I'm on Ubuntu MATE Bionic, I have installed the samba integration package (caja-share) and findsmb does list my computer on the network.
<elmagio> sarnold: Where would I find that Iris driver?
<deanc> Mercury: I just created an /etc/X11/xorg.conf using the template here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/453109/add-fake-display-when-no-monitor-is-plugged-in and rebooted, started nx and it asked me to make a display and I did and now it works :shrug:
<deanc> good enough for me :P
<Mercury> deanc: Alright.  I'm glad you got it working. :)
<deanc> me too! thanks for helping me think
<Mercury> Alright, this is definitely a gnome-shell clipboard bug, but I still don't _understand_ it.  If I start up a terminal emulator with WAYLAND_DISPLAY= then I can copy text out of it into vmware.  So, vmware isn't seeing the wayland clipboard.  That makes some level of sense...  But why is xclip/xsel not working?
<sarnold> elibrokeit: this is how I expect it to work with the 'iris' driver https://askubuntu.com/a/978289/33812
<SudoBash> Can anyone look at this netplan conf and tell me what is wrong and why I can't ping anything on 10.101.7.0?
<SudoBash>  https://pastebin.com/kXCfiwy5
<sarnold> SudoBash: is it expected that a 'via' host within a 'to' range is reachable?
<SudoBash> I should be able to hit it yes
<JordiGH> The snap store has non-free software, right? There's no requirement to put stuff there with a free license?
<sarnold> right
<MikeRL> Question, I'm on Ubuntu 20.04, and want to use a Bluetooth 4.0 external adapter over the laptaop's internal 4.2 Intel one because the connection on the Intel BT is unreliable on Windows and Linux. Succeeded in disabling the Intel one on Windows. Need help on Linux.
<fiermisi> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu 20.04 and my internet connection will work for 5 minutes and then stop. Each time I have to turn off wifi from settings and then back on and it will resume on working.
<MikeRL> I also get less latency and lag for some strange reason. I think Ubuntu sees the BT version on the internal one as higher and just uses it. I tried some commands, can't remember the specifics, but the system detects both of the adapters. First question is, how do I know which one is being used?
<fiermisi> My wireless card is RT5390
<MikeRL> Following question would be how in earth do I disable the internal Intel one?
<MikeRL> Hmm. Have you tried disabling power saving?
<MikeRL> It can be done via Settings and via the terminal. Not sure if it'll fix it, but it may be worth trying. It should be under Power in the Control Center.
<peter22222> is there a way to install a vnc server on ubuntu mate? i installed vino.. i cannot get into any preferences, just starting the server with /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<MikeRL> I say so because I had WiFi issues on an unofficial Pi 4 build of 18.04 and power saving was the first thing I've tried. It didn't like 5GHz networks.
<WaV> peter22222: You can edit the preferences via terminal
<peter22222> WaV how can i do that? there is no command "vino-preferences"
<peter22222> WaV you know where the config files are?
<WaV> open terminal --> "gsettings list-keys org.gnome.Vino"
<WaV> It'll give you 15 options or so
<MikeRL> Hmm. Maybe rfkill will help me?
<peter22222> WaV ah thank you
<WaV> You can set the different options up via the terminal. Example: "gsettings set org.gnome.Vino notify-on-connect true"
<peter22222> aaaha ok... cool thank you... anybody know why its not implemented in MATE like in Gnome?
<peter22222> and how can i make the server run from start?
<WaV> Don't have a good answer for you there. I run Vino at user login. I've had no success setting it up as a boot process.
<WaV> My method is more functional than it is preferable.
<MikeRL> Ok new issue. Now rfkill status is lost when restarting BT Service.
<MikeRL> Toggling BT also resets rfkill status. What to do?
<MikeRL> I basically want to permanately block the internal BT adapter.
<sarnold> MikeRL: if lspci -v shows it using one driver and the one you want to use using another driver, you might be able to use /etc/modules* something to blacklist the bad driver
<peter22222> i found the gui of vino, hidden in the menu... why the heck are people doing that... well it also gave me an error message... failed to open preferences
<disi> how do i type-annotate this? https://gist.github.com/tucked/b0552753e115cb9941a95e2043e7eb17
<peter22222> but by calling "remote desktop" the vino-server is starting at least
<disi> ugh, sry wrong chan
<MikeRL> sarnold, I don't see anything that looks like either bluetooth controller. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kQH3ZVtBkb/
<MikeRL> sarnold, I see graphics driver and audio drivers, for example.
<three> what kind of a machine are you on? why dont you just take out the bluetooth adapter?
<MikeRL> A laptop. Because it's made to be hell to remove anything from it. Last time I tried to do something with it I broke the board.
<MikeRL> OEM systems suck. Never again.
<three> whats the issue the bluetooth adapter is causing?
<sarnold> MikeRL: hmm, okay, then they're probably hooked up over usb.. how about lspci | grep -i blue  ? does that show what looks like two drivers?
<MikeRL> A lot of audio lag in games, music, etc. Distorted audio.
<sarnold> $ lsmod | grep -i blue
<sarnold> bluetooth             581632  5 btrtl,btintel,btbcm,btusb
<sarnold> ecdh_generic           16384  1 bluetooth
<MikeRL> It's disabled in Windows 10.
<sarnold> that's my x1, with only the one usb thing afaik
<MikeRL> It's disabled in Windows 10.
<MikeRL> Oops.
<MikeRL> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZY87C4477c/
<three> What kind of a laptop do you have specifically?
<MikeRL> OEM model HP-Envy m7-n101dx.
<sarnold> MikeRL: this looks promising, btrtl probably from realtek, btintel from intel
<MikeRL> sarnold, The broadcom one I want enabled. It doesn't glitch out.
<MikeRL> sarnold, How can I blacklist them?
<sarnold> MikeRL: nice nice. so, try adding a new file, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-intel-bluetooth.conf with the line: blacklist btintel
<MikeRL> sarnold, Thanks. Then when done is there a way to reload that or should I reboot?
<MikeRL> sarnold, I edited and saved the file.
<MikeRL> I also wrote down the steps so I don't ask a duplicate question.
<sarnold> MikeRL: probably reboot is best -- module unloading is slightly unsafe operation
<sarnold> MikeRL: besides, it'd be nice to make sure it stays bodged :)
<MikeRL> OK. Will reboot. How do I tell if it's disabled?
<sarnold> check lsmod | grep blue  again, and see if btintel is listed or not
<oerheks> rfkill list all
<sarnold> handy, thanks oerheks
<MikeRL> New problem now. I even first removed the old earbuds that were paired with the Intel BT chip. Now, the Broadcom BT adapter will "connect", but sound still comes out the speakers.
<MikeRL> I wonder if I need a special driver or if it works with Linux properly. It was advertised as Linux compatible.
<MikeRL> Unfortunately the order with the adapter was with an old Amazon account.
<MikeRL> No longer have access to it.
<MikeRL> So I can successfully disable the bad adapter, but I know of no adapter guaranteed to work with Linux.
<MikeRL> Does anyone have any recommendations that are BT 4.0 at least?
<MikeRL> Amazon sellers are good at lying.
<three> do you have pulse audio installed? It would be useful to see how your sound is outputing
<MikeRL> Yes pulseaudio.
<three> can you force it to play through your headphones?
<MikeRL> How so?
<Bashing-om> !sound | MikeRL
<ubottu> MikeRL: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MikeRL> I already tried the GUI and it fails to show the earbuds.
<sarnold> cripes, that thing lists alsa stuff?
<MikeRL> Bot needs an update.
<sarnold> pavucontrol usually is enough for folks to redirect the audio tot he right place
<SomethingGeneric> Hey sarnold! I've been messing around with MicroStack for a bit now. Two things to note: It's built as a Ubuntu specific version of OpenStack (which itself is a fairly finicky thing) I couldn't get it to install in focal, I had to downgrade to bionic to install. Also, Canonical doesn't have any of it's own docs for MicroStack, they completley redirect you to OpenStack for that.
<SomethingGeneric> (and to anyone else, too)
<sarnold> SomethingGeneric: hmm, I got it to *install* on my focal power9 machine but never actually got around to trying it
<MikeRL> So under the GUI they're shown as disonneted with the pair button greyed out. Will check other application.
<SomethingGeneric> sarnold, weird. May have been because I'd messed with the network. Some component under MicroStack hung indefinitley. So now, I'm trying to see how much I can update it before it breaks again... lmao
<MikeRL> Pavucontrol says Headphones (unplugged)
<MikeRL> Could it be that Broadcom hates Linux?
<SomethingGeneric> ^ broadcom, probably not. But your specific device?? Probably.
<MikeRL> Are there any devices that work as advertised with Linux? This one claimed to be compatible. It lied.
<sarnold> SomethingGeneric: well, dang. I'll probably not get around to trying it in any depth until weekend
<MikeRL> I see examples on the wiki but they're dated.
<SomethingGeneric> sarnold, for the lols im trying to install it on my desktop box under focal, too. Though they say it's most stable on bionic I see no reason that focal couldn't also work.
<MikeRL> I'd take anything 4.0 and up with low energy if possible.
<SomethingGeneric> MikeRL, I missed the start of your convo with sarnold. You're trying to figure out a bluetooth audio device?
<MikeRL> SomethingGeneric, Yes. I don't think it likes Linux.
<MikeRL> SomethingGeneric, Such device worked fine in Windows with the Intel one disabled. The integrated Intel one has a lot of issues.
<SomethingGeneric> MikeRL, sorry, then I can't help you out. My linux machines are built from parts without bluetooth :(
<MikeRL> SomethingGeneric, Well, you tried I guess.
<SomethingGeneric> I just perked up when I heard Broadcom b/c I'd had to work around a broadcom network controller once for ubuntu.
<SomethingGeneric> Sorry!
<RoseBus> anyone else have issues with chromium xdg-open not opening anything
<SomethingGeneric> For me xdg-open is just a whole mess from any browser, except firefox, as it was..... :/
<oerheks> for chromium, go into softwarecenter > installed > chromium > permissions
<oerheks> i just count 13 options..
<three> MikeRL this might be useful wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/bluetooth#Bluetooth_USB_Dongle
<MikeRL> Crazy. Doing bluetoothctl and scan and power on makes it work.
<MikeRL> But it does not work at all via Control Center. Why?
<MikeRL> Is there any way I can automate that without the Gnome Control Center?
<MikeRL> Like make bluetoothctl just run and scan?
<MikeRL> That arch page worked. But it's not automated.
<Betal> MikeRL: it have other sections for automation, look 3.1, also first Tip on Front-ends/console
<SomethingGeneric> MikeRL, with scripts, anything can be automated (not that everything *should be* but that's not the point)
#ubuntu 2020-05-15
<MikeRL> Well I have good news. I managed to fix it.
<MikeRL> No more crap Bluetooth.
<MikeRL> Thanks everyone for your help.
<shinobi__> I'm trying to verify a public PGP key. One is linked to on the web page and I've found others on PGP servers. So while the one linked to is most likely correct, how does one know that it wasn't spoofed?
<_duncan_> Is upstart still supported in Xenial? I'm having some problems with a security update from earlier today to a different package causing kernel panics with it.
<shibboleth> look in /etc/init
<shibboleth> it isn't default, but yes
<_duncan_> What's the best way to report a bug with it?
<shibboleth> besides building up speed an run smack into a wall? launchpad/git i guess
<shibboleth> one of the reasons why you're kinda f-ed using ubuntu. when you're having issues with netplan, upstart and crap (snap) here is the only place anyone else knows what ypou're even talking about
<_duncan_> It's even worse when you've got orchestration tooling that relies on them
<shibboleth> amen
<_duncan_> I might report it on the json-c package instead, since that's the one actually causing the issues
<_duncan_> And it's probably a tad more active
<_duncan_> Does it count as a security bug when it's a security update crashing systems?
<fairhb> i have been trying to complete a fresh install of Ubuntu 20.04, and live USB fails.  I am able to boot fedora 31 from live USB, and the 20.04 live USB works on another system, so I know it isn't the media
<fairhb> not sure how best to capture log details to submit a bug.
<fairhb> any know issues with 20.04 live USB?
<bitblit> so something that thermald is doing is getting my cpu stuck at like half the max speed, even after stopping thermald. i7z says i'm at 800mhz, should by about 1300. intel broadwell laptop, fanless.
<bitblit> % in C1 is around 90%
<iconoclasthero> can someone help me figure out how to get ubuntu to boot on the right partition, i.e., sda8?
<iconoclasthero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y4jtYbRjx9
<iconoclasthero> i want it to boot to 20.04 on sda8...which it did, after a fashion.  if I can boot into sda8 at all I'm looking at just 1/4 of my monitors in 640x480.
<iconoclasthero> i've run boot repair seemingly dozens of times and i cannot get it to work.
<younder> My question is a bit vague. Canonical Landscape has stopped giving me emails on  software updates. I don't know why. Anyone else experience this and what do you do?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | iconoclasthero  Nvidia graphics ?
<ubottu> iconoclasthero  Nvidia graphics ?: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<iconoclasthero> GPU: GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST
<iconoclasthero> yes...  it was working fine before I tried to move it to boot sda8 first.  it's working fine on sda3 (20.04) & sda4 (18.04)
<Bashing-om> iconoclasthero: Still seems likely to me that a graphic's driver failed to install for the sda8 kernel, When booting sda8 what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' in the configuration line for a driver ?
<iconoclasthero> just to be clear, I was using sda8 with 20.04 on it since the release candidate was released and hadn't had any problems until yesterday when i started messing with boot repair to get sda8 to boot first.  But I'll boot into it later and give it a try.
<younder> NVIDIA graphics drives need to patch the kernel source and recompile so that would need to be done for all kernels you boot from.
<iconoclasthero> hmmm...
<iconoclasthero> can i copy the kernels from the install on sda3 to /boot?
<iconoclasthero> i.e., /boot on sda2?
<iconoclasthero> i still don't think i'm explaining that right:  sda2 is a separate /boot partition.
<bitblit> how do you disable hyperthreading early in boot? bios doesn't allow.
<zenn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1878319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1878319 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installation failed on asus laptop without selecting safe graphics" [Undecided,New]
<zenn> anybody looking into this?
<younder> bitblit, Why do you want to do this?
<oerheks> zenn, why? see answer #2, there is an issue with your installation media
<zenn> there wasnt any issue with the installation media
<sarnold> bitblit: try: echo off > /sys/devices/system/cpu/smt/control
<sarnold> bitblit: kernel command line parameter mitigations=auto,nosmt should also do the job: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/MDS
<bitblit> younder: security i guess. just curious if i'll notice. also having heat issues. intel broadwell laptop fanless.
<bitblit> sarnold: i'll try that in a bit. the kernel option.
<younder> bitblit, Well as security is concerned my computers have the intel-microcode update. Not sure if that works.
<sarnold> the microcode updates don't remove the security problems that hyperthreading introduces
<younder> bitblit, As for temperature reducing clock frequency is the better choice like disabling turbo mode.
<bitblit> i've spent two days fighting thermald. i think my bios has disabled some of the power saving controls.
<bitblit> i welcome alternate suggestions.
<bitblit> and actually thermald docs kindo suck i have to say. they don't tell you what the defaults are, or the units of measurement. among other problems.
<matti> bitblit: What is the problem? Overheating?
<sarnold> bitblit: there may not be happiness there, a lot of laptops these days just plain don't have the thermal capacity they should
<bitblit> yes, goes up to 80 then crashes
<matti> That is a bit much.
<matti> Under load or just when idle?
<bitblit> sensors tells me the max is 95
<bitblit> lol
<sarnold> bitblit: but be sure to double-check the basics, like the fans are running free, there's no dust on the fans, in the ports, or heatsink if it's exposed..
<bitblit> firefox video :)
<matti> bitblit: I see. So under load.
<bitblit> there are no fans. it's broadwell fanless. asus zenbook
<sarnold> https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Computers-Accessories-USB-Fans/zgbs/pc/3015416011 perhaps? :)
<younder> bitblit, The last time i had thermal problems it was a problem with the thermal paste. Replaced the paste  from Intel with NH-1 and the temperature came right down.
<lapion> how can I keep a terminal open so that if during a shutdown some processes do not react I can manually kill them
<bitblit> how would i reduce frequencies?
<bitblit> cpufreq?
<sarnold> lapion: control alt f1 of f2 or something, log in, then control alt f1 or f7 or something to return to the gui
<bitblit> i'm not sure how hard it is to get to the cpu but i guess i should try redoing the paste.
<lapion> sarnold, the shutdown process is allready in progress..
<matti> bitblit: Is this the one that has dGPU? Nvidia?
<matti> bitblit: If so, and you don't use external screens, then turn it off.
<bitblit> it's just the intel integrated gfx
<matti> bitblit: Which model is it precisely?
<matti> bitblit: There are a few ZenBooks
<bitblit> ux305fa
<matti> OK. Let me have a look.
<matti> bitblit: A bit of a silly question, but often valid - does it also overheat when running Windows?
<kyle1337> there commiting treasonthere commiting treason
<bitblit> matti: i do dual boot but don't spend any time in windows. i don't recall it ever happening. but, windowsn has better video playback in firefox.
<matti> bitblit: Often vendors have drivers or some specific hacks like i.e., undervolting that they tailor to their mainstream OS they ship.
<bitblit> video playback in browser is what seems to kill it. mpv can do 1080p at very low cpu.
<matti> bitblit: I suspect, on Linux it has HWP issues and goes into TB often, which causes it to use more power. You can try to disable TB and see, and then try to also tinker with undervolting - both at your own risk :)
<bitblit> TB?
<matti> bitblit: And if you have dGPU, then disabling it would most likely help - as these often share heating block with the CPU in a compact chassis.
<matti> bitblit: Turbo Boost
<matti> bitblit: Unfortunately, whatever you do, it often means nerfing your CPUs performance, so you might not be happy about it :)
<matti> bitblit: Next time you look for Linux notebook, read reviews in advance to avoid headaches later.
<thumbfinger> Is there any way to get GPU hardware acceleration on AMD Stoney Ridge?
<bitblit> actually if i could limit it to a temp i'd love it. regardless of the perf hit.
<thumbfinger> Hopefully I'm not asking the same thing bitblit is
<sarnold> lapion: ah, if the other gettys are already turned off, then there's not much you can do
<thumbfinger> Because I certainly made the same mistake
<lapion> sarnold, I should set my system up to stop the gettys as last
<lapion> which should be the default given how often systemd fails to stop many processes
<thumbfinger> The /proc/cpuinfo for what I am asking about lists "AMD A6-9220C RADEON R5"
<sarnold> lapion: if it's the same ones every time, you could systemctl edit the units in question and add some draconian killing.. https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.kill.html#
<bitblit> cpufreq-set --max 2000MHz has no effect..
<lapion> sarnold, no it's not allways the same ones..
<sarnold> thumbfinger: I know next to nothing about amd stuff.. but if this is a new chip, be sure to be trying with 20.04 lts, that's got the best chance of having drivers for new hardware
<sarnold> lapion: aw, dang, I came to detest the squid shutdown scripts.. why on earth would it take two minutes to shut down?
<matti> bitblit: It seems when things work, then it would be OK, as per: https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Asus/UX305FA
<matti> bitblit: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ASUS_Zenbook_UX305
<matti> bitblit: I wonder if you have dust in the heat sink? https://www.myfixguide.com/manual/asus-zenbook-ux305fa-disassembly/
<bitblit> thx for the links, hadn't seen the one for debian (or the others)
<matti> bitblit: I can't help you much from afar, so you need to research this.
<matti> bitblit: Good luck!
<matti> :)
<bitblit> thanks :)
<lapion> sarnold, not allways the same culprit cometimes it's cups sometimes it's a fs that refuses to unmount because some directory is binded to an external device sometimes it's some ghost process that is just running but should not stop systemd..
<sarnold> lapion: oh strange; I can understand the one dependant on an external device, the kernel can misbehave if devices just disappear
<sarnold> but cups etc ought to be able to be killed no trouble
<bitblit> echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/intel_pstate/no_turbo
<bitblit> problem solved :D
<sarnold> bitblit: dude, really?
<MannyLNJ> Hello. I think I know the problem but not how to solve it. I have a dual boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu 20.04 system. I am using Thunderbird on both as my mail client. I have my mail files stored on an exfat partition. To save space I want both OS's to use the same mail files. I was about to mount the partition under /home/emanuel/.thunderbird but the files are owned by root. I can't get chown to work. I think because you can't chown exfat.
<MannyLNJ> Because of this Thunderbird won't run. How do I get past this problem?
<bitblit> well, at first i was happy but it is a bit slow. i7z reports 1ghz instead of 2ghz.. i need to find a better medium.
<sarnold> MannyLNJ: it depends how you're mounting it -- eg this fuse implementation supports uid= and gid= to set the owner and group https://manpages.debian.org/jessie/exfat-fuse/mount.exfat.8.en.html
<MannyLNJ> sarnold, I believe exfat is supported nativley my fstab that disks made is /dev/disk/by-uuid/7851-CE3F /home/emanuel/.thunderbird auto nosuid,nodev,nofail 0 0
<MannyLNJ>  
<m4221|phone> Is NFS tolerant of 50-100 ms of latency?
<thumbfinger> sarnold I am on 20.04, I'm actually seeing regressions from 19.x
<sarnold> MannyLNJ: alright, it looks like the uid and gid options should be supported with the native driver, too; try changing: nosuid,nodev,nofail to nosuid,nodev,nofail,uid=whatever,gid=whatever
<sarnold> thumbfinger: oh no :( well, that's at least worth a bug report..
<sarnold> m4221|phone: I suspect doing 'streaming reads' of large files would work fine, I'm less sure about random access to files, find or updatedb might be pretty painful
<kyle1337> the ultimate authority
<thumbfinger> My issue boils down to "what dmesg warns me will happen is happening" so I assume it is a known issue.
<m4221|phone> sarnold: it's probably the same for large writes too
<sarnold> thumbfinger: not a great assumption :) hehe
<sarnold> m4221|phone: heh, yeah :/
<m4221|phone> sarnold: we have an as400 that accesses our Linux box via NFS that will be doing it over a gigabit wan connection
<m4221|phone> Anyway ty
<MannyLNJ> sarnold, thank yiu.  It seems to be working now
<sarnold> m4221|phone: I'd be curious to hear how it goes :)
<sarnold> MannyLNJ: nice :D
<m4221|phone> sarnold: we have 1ms locally, but 18ms over the wan
<m4221|phone> With a lot of legacy software
<mortal1> 30 23 * *  * apt-get update; apt-get autoremove --yes; apt-get dist-upgrade --yes; shutdown -h now
<mortal1> ^ I'm trying to run that at 11:30pm every night if the laptop is on, but it doesn't seem to fire?
<sarnold> mortal1: did cron send you an email?
<mortal1> i don't have sendmail or anything setup on my laptop
<sarnold> try looking in /var/spool/mail/root or similar
<sarnold> mortal1: did you change the PATH in the crontab file? the manpage says: PATH  is  set  to  "/usr/bin:/bin".
<mortal1> I didn't change the path for chron,
<RoseBus> okay if the remote host is rejecting my connection due to too many failed attempts what is the most likely thing wrong with my .ssh folder
<RoseBus> i know it's that folder bc i did mv .ssh .ssh_bak and then i was able to connect
<sarnold> RoseBus: don't go anywhere for a sec, I think I know this one..
<RoseBus> yay
<RoseBus> free help <3 freenode
<sarnold> RoseBus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/1872145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1872145 in openssh (Ubuntu) "explicit key offered after all agent keys, auth can fail before explicit key used" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<sarnold> RoseBus: comment #4 has a ppa with a proposed fix
<sarnold> RoseBus: of course, if the "too many keys" thing doesn't sound right, well, then the ppa may not help you :(
<sarnold> RoseBus: but there ya go, that's my guess :D
<RoseBus> omg
<RoseBus> that's most certainly my issue
<RoseBus> i have several keys there and the only thing that happened between when it worked and it didn't work is i added more keys
<sarnold> sounds pretty plausible
<sarnold> this can't fix the too many keys :( but it can at least let you use -i on the command line to indicate which one you want to use first. I think.
<sarnold> (it's been a while since I've read this one..)
<RoseBus> yea
<RoseBus> i will just use -i
<RoseBus> now i just gotta figure out which key is which bc i didn't name them very well :(
<sarnold> heh :( I'm familiar with that...
<sarnold> alright, time for me to bail, have fun RoseBus, if that ppa lets you use -i successfully, please do leave a comment, I suspect it may help convince upstream of the utility of the changes
<RoseBus> ok
<jarnos> For which release of Ubuntu was apt command added so that apt remove and apt purge works?
<EdFletcher> literally all of them
<jarnos> Oh this tells it was Ubuntu 16.04: https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/ There may still be some Ubuntu 14.04 installations around, though standard support ended on April 2019: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<davido_> I'm having trouble updating snaps. I'm told "...(invalid credentials)"
<davido_> I started noticing the issue after upgrading to 20.04
<takov751> hello there
<davido_> takov751: Did you have a question?
<takov751> Ahh hello davido_ . I just have a question regarding wireguard integration into the gnome network manager ,as i already have successed on archlinux already with one of the package from aur. Up until now i have only used the nmcli on ubuntu 20.04 and the wg-quick,but couldn't find any gui solution
<takov751> which is weird as network-manager has native support for wireguard and not too long until the wireguard will be baked into the kernel
<davido_> You've installed the wireguard apt package?
<takov751> I am already using wireguard from cli. Both nmcli and wg-quick command works perfectly well
<davido_> I see. Well, I don't use Wireguard. But I do use a VPN most of the day, every day, and I'm happy to just open a terminal and start it up.
<davido_> Sorry, I myself can't answer your question, but maybe someone else here can.
<takov751> Thank you for the effort davido_
<davido_> My Gnome software center does indicate there's a Snap based wireguard tool available.
<fabbo> Since upgrading to Focal, audio behaves weirdly
<fabbo> namely, no matter what output device is chosen in Settings, audio comes from the headphones if they are plugged in, no audio at all comes if they are not
<fabbo> should a bug be filed in launchpad?
<takov751> davido_ the wireguard tools is only cli solution , what we need is a gnome integration
<takov751> fabbo : I would first install pavucontrol and see the settings and used devices first
<takov751> however if its still a mistery go for the bug report
<fabbo> pavucontrol looks normal
<fabbo> now the plot thickens
<fabbo> Video (totem) seems to obet the settings, that is, when HDMI is switched Video outputs audio to the HDMI, but the settings Test button always sends the sound to the headphones
<fabbo> *obey the settings
<TJ-> fabbo: only just came in, but it is possible the GUI 'test' button is, under the hood, calling the 'speaker-test' CLI tool with fixed options
<fabbo> TJ-, in that case it would be a gnome-settings bug, right?
<yotam11> Hello everybody, yesterday i installed 20.04 on my asus zenbook ux431f, and i had 3 problems: the sound is not continuous, the machine can't identify my wi fi network and i also had problem with the built in screen (can see only on outside scree). it looks like the os just not fit my computer. there is something i should try to solve this issues?
<TJ-> fabbo: yeah... but usually as I understand the Gnome tools don't call out to CLI tooling, they usually integrate the code into their libraries... this was just an idea :)
<TJ-> fabbo: it could be the GUI 'Test' assumes to use the 'default' device rather than the currently active... maybe you could test that by attaching a bluetooth sound device and seeing if you can get the test sounds out of that ?
<davido_> fabbo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1866194
<makara> hi. I can't get my machine to suspend. I've had issues with bluetooth in the past. I turned that off and killed and process with "blue" in the name. With ubs20.04 i can't even enter suspend
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866194 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Focal) "External audio device shows up in the sound output options but the sound keeps being emitted from the internal laptop speaker, or none at all." [High,In progress]
<davido_> fabbo: It sounds like the issue you are experiencing is documented under Known Issues in the release notes for 20.04.
<TJ-> davido_: nice find !
<davido_> First place I look even before installing a new version
<TJ-> davido_: I don't need to look... I don't use Gnome :P
<takov751> yotam11 sadly linux support is not asus forte
<takov751> i presume your zenbook has a nvidia intel GPU combo
<takov751> yotam11 sadly i can only give you a archwiki article which might be a bit useful ,but if you have less experience with gnu/linux it might be a bit more misleading than helpful
<client35> I'm trying to install ubuntu alongside Win10 (it's already installed), but am receiving errors when it comes to install bootloader. When I do the steps to repair grub, but the issue is I don't believe the boot loader was fully installed. Also, please let me know if grub/bootloader aren't the same thing.
<client35> I've been reading a ton of guides trying to fix it. I've also tried numerous times to reinstall, but no dice. Tried manually configuring /boot and / as 2 separate partitions, tried 1 partition. I also tried choosing the "install along side" option. CSM is disabled too.
<client35> When I go to install alongside, I can either choose /dev/sdd2 or /dev/sdd1 as my EFI system partition, but both of those are my Windows drives. 2 is the bootloader for windows while 1 is recovery.
<ms4ndst> client35: In windows, have u prepaired a space on your HD for ubuntu?
<client35> ms4ndst yes I've deleted and formatted space for ubuntu. 250GB worth of space
<ms4ndst> client35: Don't format it, just delete the space so that it's empty space.
<client35> I have tried deleting space, without formatting it. However, when I do that, I can't select the drive when it's time to select which disk. To be clear, I'm trying to install ubuntuDDE, and I know there will be differences but I would think the bootloader issue is something at the core? I could be wrong, but right now I'm reinstalling to get the
<client35> full error.
<ms4ndst> client35: Then in the ubuntu installer u pick "Something else" and mark the empty space and make a root and swap partition. Se this excelent guide https://fossbytes.com/install-ubuntu-20-04-with-windows-10-dual-boot/
<client35> Honestly, if this fails again I'll just install normal ubuntu
<ms4ndst> client35: ok haven't tried that distro but basically it's just ubuntu with Budgi isn't it
<client35> Yea
<client35> Deepin
<client35> Oh wow so it finally worked
<ms4ndst> client35: I had issues yeasterday trying to install Ubuntu on seperate drive but discovered I booted the USB stick in Legacy mode instead of UEFI mode (felt a bit silly there).
<ms4ndst> client35: Deepin thats right sorry.
<client35> I saw and fixed that already, because I couldn't find it
<ms4ndst> client35: Ok sorry have to go away for a bit. Good luck and hope you solve it. Let me know :)
<client35> No worries, appreciate your help!
<client35> ms4ndst it worked!
<totalnoob> Anyone know how to install Conky Manager in Ubuntu 20.04? After I added the correct repository and run 'sudo apt-get install conky-manager' it says E: Unable to locate package conky-manager
<hemebond> Is there a way I can guarantee that a package (chromium-chromedriver) and its dependency (chromium-browser) are always the same version without pinning both to a particular version?
<pi0> protocol negotiation failed: NT_STATUS_INVALID_NETWORK_RESPONSE i get this error message when connecting from 1 ubuntu 18.04 to another ubuntu 20.04
<bartden> hi, how can i install libfuse3 on “buster/sid” version, its not in the apt repo by default apparantly
<EriC^^> bartden: /join #debian
<bartden> EriC^^: /etc/os-release shows VERSION="18.04.4 LTS (Bionic Beaver)"
<bartden> so i guess its ubuntu, /etc/debian_version is just a remainder i presume
<Pricey> hemebond: Isn't that exactly what pinning is?
<Pricey> hemebond: Oh, are you saying you don't want one to be ugpraded before the other, but you're ok with them being whatever?
<Pricey> totalnoob: Did you `apt update` before trying to install?
<Pricey> totalnoob: What is the repository you added?
<hemebond> Pricey: That's right, I don't care which version as long as they're the same.
<cadabrax> Hello, my gnome-shell hogs 100% CPU for 30-60 seconds at a time randomly. This makes the computer unusable. Using Ubuntu 18.04 in VMWare, there are lots of stack overflow threads, none with working solutions. Any ideas?
<cadabrax> short of getting rid of Gnome and using Xfce or any other DE
<b1ackandwh1te> cadabrax: tell us the spec of resources allocated to the vm
<cadabrax> 4 i7 8th gen cores, 16gb ram
<cadabrax> out of 32gb on the system and 4 total cores
<cadabrax> it used to work well for months, and it started acting up about a week or so ago. I had a similar issue on my personal laptop (running linux natively), and I solved it by not using gnome anymore. But this is my work laptop and I dont want to reconfigure it from scratch
<b1ackandwh1te> this is the machine but have you reserved enough to the vm?
<cadabrax> the machine has 4x i7 8th gen cores and 32gb ram, the vm has 4x i7 and 16gb ram
<b1ackandwh1te> hum
<b1ackandwh1te> cadabrax: is it system wide? host and guest? if is only on vm you migh debug better in #vmware
<b1ackandwh1te> I have to admit im not a seasoned user but the log may shed some light in the issue
<cadabrax> the host is running windows. this is gnome problem, i've had it before on countless machines, nativve or vm, vmware or virtualbox
<b1ackandwh1te> we have to pick a time when someone that can read better the logs is online
<Scytale89> Is there a roadmap when zfs+snaphot are produciton ready or suitable for normal desktop usage?
<AntonOfTheWoods> Hi, I am trying to get a 20.04 server image installed on a Windows 10 Home VirtualBox (6.1). The installer is failing and restarting after it starts installing. The Cloud-image .ova appears to import but then fails to boot. Any ideas?
<nikolam> What's that with (x)Ubuntu live session and it's insisting on 1024X768 resolution (i5 4570 on HP ProDesk 600 G1)
<nikolam> integraded CPU graphics, VGA output
<nikolam> It does not offer bigger resolution then 1024X768 by default
<vlt> Hello. How can I set the mtime of files on an Android device connected via USB File Transmission?
<vlt> Is there a way to mount it somewhere (additionally to the GUI file browser)?
<vlt> I just found that it seems to be mounted in /run/user/<uid>/gvfs/... but the files there pull an MC Hammer.
<clarkk> In the Ubuntu 18.04 notifications panel, it truncates the message. How can I see the full message?
<totalnoob> Pricey: sudo apt-get install conky-sudo add-apt-repository ppa:teejee2008/ppa
<totalnoob> Pricey, and yes did  apt update
<jdaviescoates> My 20.04 machine just shut itself down with no warning for no apparent reason. I'm guessing there are likely some logs somewhere which may give some clues as to why it did this, but I've no idea where I may find them? Any ideas/ pointers? Perhaps it was overheating or something? /me shrugs
<jdaviescoates> also, when I tried to power on at first it hung on ubuntu and I had to alt+fn_prtsc s u b or s u o a couple of times before it would boot up again
<bodom> Hi there! It looks like update-grub is ignoring memtest86+ and i can't figure out why
<luc4> Hello! I noticed that in 20.04 the application named bup was removed. Any idea why?
<tarzeau> luc4: from the last 3 release links it failed to build: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/bup
<tarzeau> i'm not sure if that's the right answer though
<ledeni> daviescoates: try   maybe give some info --> journalctl -b -1 | grep 'temperature'
<luc4> tarzeau: yes, that is the right answer I guess. Thanks. The approach here is to provide a patch to the project and then to send a bug report to ubuntu to ask to include it again?
<tarzeau> luc4: i don't think that's possible for 20.04, but 20.10 should work
<clarkk> the notifications panel is absolutely useless in ubuntu 18.04 :/
<Pricey> totalnoob: https://launchpad.net/~teejee2008/+archive/ubuntu/ppa only shows versions built up to 17.04 - you're likely running a newer version?
<totalnoob> yeah 20.04
<luc4> tarzeau: oh… that is bad… it is a pretty widespread backup tool. More then 6K stars in gitub…
<EriC^^> bodom: is it a uefi install or legacy?
<bodom> EriC^^: looks like its legay. Also, it looks like the problem is grub-mkconfig reading from /usr/local/etc/grub.d instead of /etc/grub.d
<jdaviescoates> ledeni thanks, here is the output of  journalctl -b-1 > prevboot.txt
<jdaviescoates>   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nJYcpsZqvN/ - temperature doesn't seen to be mentioned
<frad> h
<frad> i
<frad> I upgraded yesterday to 20.04 64 bits. My Network Manager was WICD, but yesterday I was prompted to uninstall it. Thinking that a new Version would be installed, I accepted. Now I am writteing from another Computer and mz Notebook doesnät have any wlan Client, neither WICD nor the Default networkmanager
<jdaviescoates> ledeni quite a few mentions of "thermal" though, including what look like some warnings, so perhaps it was that
<frad> I have downloaded the targ for Network Manager. Upon installing I get 'intltool is too old, I Need intltool 0.40. or later. So I download the newest intltool I find (0.51.0), and I proceed to ./install it to get: './install.sh: no Input file specified'
<tarzeau> luc4: i'm aware what it is :)
<jdaviescoates> I'm probably long overdue so new thermal grease...
<frad> where do I Need to install intltool 0.51.0?
<EriC^^> !info intltool
<ubottu> intltool (source: intltool): Utility scripts for internationalizing XML. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.51.0-5ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 43 kB, installed size 174 kB
<EriC^^> frad: it seems that 0.51.0 is in the official repos for 20.04
<younder> jdaviescoates, dmesg gives messages if the CPU throttles back (lowers clock-frequency) because of a heat event. I use a utility called lm-sensors to monitor temperature.
<frad> EriC^^I upgraded yesterday
<frad> EriC^^then I donät understand: I only have 0.35.0
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: that log is for the boot where you did sysrq s + u + b
<EriC^^> frad: try 'apt-cache policy intltool'
<frad> EriC^^ installed: None, candidate 0.51.0
<EriC^^> frad: try sudo apt-get install intltool
<frad> but the Thing is, that Notebook does not have a working Connection, neither it works with a lan cable. Ia m now writting from another computer
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ ah I wondered if it would go back far enough. It there a way to go back further than last boot? I had to do did sysrq s + u + b a couple of times
<EriC^^> frad: try 'apt-cache show intltool | grep -i filename'
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: i think -b-2 is the previous boot etc
<frad> also intltool_0.51.0-ubuntu_all.deb
<frad> EriC^^
<jdaviescoates> younder thanks, any way to see if that happened in the past? not sure if I've got that utility installed
<EriC^^> frad: ok, download the deb from http://archive.ubuntu.com using the filename and transfer it to the pc and run sudo dpkg -i /path/to/intltool...deb
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ thanks. Although I guess what I really want is what happened before the boot after it powered down by itself
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: the one where it might have overheated? it might be listed
<younder> jdaviescoates, Well you have the dmesg log. So go through that to see if you have had any problems in the past.
<frad> EriC^^, so, download intltool 0.51.0 from that linl you posted... doing it
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: "journalctl --list-boots" should show the boots it recorded
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ yes I think perhaps it overheated and then shut down. The overheating (if that was it) didn't happen during boot though
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: yeah i think the log shows the whole boot, also while running, til shutdown
<frad> EriC^^ I am sorry but that database is huge, I simply donät know where to start searching
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: if you want, you could try to grep for "grep -iE "thermal.*event|watchdog" /var/log/syslog" and see what happens, i think thats what it says when it detects overheating
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ ah, OK, right so I want the log before the boot just after it shut down... I'll try that... thanks
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ looks like perhaps it was that: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tcwBr4tjTW/
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: try "grep -iE "thermal.*event|watchdog" /var/log/syslog{,.1}" and zgrep -iE "thermal.*event|watchdog" /var/log/syslog*gz if you want to go further back
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: nah i think that's just a status update
<jdaviescoates> oh
<ledeni>  jdaviescoates: install lm-sensors and watch temperature with 'watch -n 1 sensors'
<EriC^^> frad: it's the filename in apt-cache show intltool | grep -i Filename
<EriC^^> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu + what it gave back
<frad> sorry, EriC^^ Im a complete moron
<EriC^^> frad: type "apt-cache show intltool | grep -i filename" and paste the output here
<EriC^^> frad: sorry i misread the last line you typed
<frad> EriC^^ wait, I managed: I saved intltool_0.51.0-5ubuntu1_all.deb into the stick...
<EriC^^> frad: ok, once it's on the pc run "sudo dpkg -i inttool_....deb" it should install it
<jdaviescoates>  EriC^^ ledeni younder yep, looks like it was temperature:
<jdaviescoates> May 15 11:39:19 josef-ThinkPad-T510 kernel: thermal thermal_zone0: critical temperature reached (103 C), shutting down
 * jdaviescoates had better get some new thermal grease...
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: if you absolutely need the pc, i like psensor for temperature monitoring, it's a nice gui app that sits in the tray, you can set it to whatever temp to alert you etc
<frad> So now I execute: sudo dpkg -i intltool_0.51.0-5ubuntu1_all.deb EriC^^?
<EriC^^> i mean til you change the thermal paste or something
<EriC^^> frad: yeah
<ledeni> EriC^^:jdaviescoates have laptop
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ I do need it, it's my primary/ only machine (aside from an old Samsung NC10 netbook I've got lubuntu on which is sooo slow, and an old Windows machine my tax return software needs to run), I'll try out psensor and look at getting some new thermal grease ASAP (might actually have some somewhere - anyone know if it goes off?)
<jdaviescoates> ledeni ?
<ledeni>  jdaviescoates:just ignore mistake
<frad> EriC^^not done so far: I now Need a nss package, damit...
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: it seems on laptop's it's a bit more difficult to change but i think it's possible, i'd recommend to first maybe make sure nothing is using up the cpu extensively, and maybe clean the fans using some compressed air, make sure the openings are good, etc, also are you running any settings that might affect fan control such as noacpi or something to do with acpi?
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: nevermind from the log you pasted there's no acpi kernel parameters being used
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: but i'd keep a look at "top" to see nothings using up the cpu, and maybe give the fans/vent a good cleaning and see what happens first
<EriC^^> see if the fan is turning on right and stuff as well
<EriC^^> frad: which package? you mean intltool required is as a dependency?
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ thanks, thankfully Lenovo ThindPads generally pretty easy to service.  Think I may have even done the thermal grease myself before on this machine. Was like using a new machine. I did have a CPU warning whilst on a zoom call not long before, so I used OneTab to close tabs on Firefox. Don't think I had anything else open.
<EriC^^> frad: it's kind of cumbersome but you could keep following it using 'apt-cache show <package>' and see the Depends line for its dependencies, and also the filename etc and download them all and transfer and "dpkg -i *.deb"
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: won't hurt to try 'top' sometimes i get weird kernel threads using up a lot of cpu and stuff like that, who knows
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ yeah perhaps something was going on in the background, I'll try 'top' if/ when I get another one of those CPU warnings whilst on a Zoom call again
<jdaviescoates> also seems thermal paste can go bad so probably best I just get some more (or get local repair shop to do it) rather than digging out old syringe I've still got somewhere...
<frad> I executed: sudo dpkg -i intltool_0.51.0-5ubuntu1_all.deb, also tried to install networkmanager with ./configure && make && make install and I got the message: No package nss found, no usable nss found for --with-crypto=nss
<EriC^^> frad: try to use the repo networkmanager deb, it's easier and cleaner
<EriC^^> frad: maybe you could manually set up the wire without networkmanager somehow then let it install the stuff you need, maybe it's easier that way
<frad> EriC^^ where I am I am not allowed to connect a lan cable to my notebook
<EriC^^> frad: see here in case its helpful https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/253030/how-to-setup-network-without-wicd-or-networkmanager
<EriC^^> frad: wifi perhaps?
<captainfantastic> Hey guys. My ubuntu laptop having read-only erroro on every directory I tried to open after I logged in from suspend. I tried restarting but now it won't even boot. How do i rescue the system?
<EriC^^> captainfantastic: try to boot into recovery mode from grub, and run 'fsck' to see if the filesystem is good
<frad> I'm afraid I'm gonna have to nuke my Notebook. I have downloaded xubuntu 20.04 in a usb stick as an .iso file. How do I install it, after making a security copy?
<yotam11> hello, for some reason i cant connect to my acces point via wi fi, somebody know this problem? and i can connect to other wi fi network
<frad> ok, got it
<captainfantastic> EriC^^: grub is not showing up :(
<EriC^^> captainfantastic: oh, do you have a live usb you can boot?
<frad> thanks EriC^^, but I'm afraid I'll nuke. The Level of Expertise needed to solve this is so cumbersome
<EriC^^> frad: no problem, alright
<captainfantastic> EriC^^: Yeah I have a live usb. Should I chroot into the current ubuntu partition and run fsck command you mentioned?
<narakrish> Hello all, i'm trying to package my application developed using Qt as .deb. I would like to understand how to include the dependencies in the same file or is it possible to install these dependencies during installation of the debian file ?
<HypothesisFrog> hi. I moved my ubuntu ssd to a new, secondhand box, and now I've lost the Grub menu. How can I restore it?
<HypothesisFrog> and why is it gone?
<legreffier> HypothesisFrog: what do you get instead ?
<legreffier> is there other drives in the new box ?
<HypothesisFrog> legreffier, nothing really. It just reboots into ubuntu.
<HypothesisFrog> legreffier, there is a second hard drive, I use for storage.
<legreffier> so your system actually boot ?
<HypothesisFrog> legreffier, yes. But I want grub back.
<EriC^^> captainfantastic: yeah i dont think you need to chroot, try sudo fsck /dev/sdxY on the root filesystem and any other main ones you have
<legreffier> HypothesisFrog: did you ever touch its configuration ?
<captainfantastic> EriC^^: Thank you very much. I'll try that :)
<EriC^^> captainfantastic: no problem, alright :)
<EriC^^> HypothesisFrog: can you pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/default/grub' ?
<HypothesisFrog> legreffier, what do you mean by its "configuration"? I moved the ssd and the hard drive to the new box. Added a bit of ram. The new box has a better in built in vid card, so I left the Nvidia Quadro in the old box.
<yotam11> someone is using ubuntu on asus zenbook? i have 2 issues, with the built in screen and with the wifi. cant display anything on the built in screen, only via hdmi to other screen
<HypothesisFrog> EriC^^, https://pastebin.com/uKgU6y9t
<HypothesisFrog> sure
<EriC^^> HypothesisFrog: type "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" and edit GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden to GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu then save and exit and run "sudo update-grub"
<HypothesisFrog> EriC^^, done. Try it now?
<legreffier> give it a try yeah
<legreffier> what is the new video card ?
<legreffier> maybe it's here, but it just fails to display
<HypothesisFrog> EriC^^ and legreffier that works. Thanks.
<Tr1nk> hello
<Tr1nk> i just install lubuntu alternate CD
<HypothesisFrog> legreffier: it's actually an old video card. It's the one that's built into the i5-2400
<Tr1nk> i wonder how i can use a tape player DDS HP DAT 24 ?
<legreffier> it should work
<EriC^^> HypothesisFrog: great, no problem
<HypothesisFrog> Ok now I'm doing a memtest via grub, and it seems to have stalled on 59%, pass 0. Pressing ESC doesn't do anything. Is that normal?
<ocean> legreffier: wow, that's ancient... and cool :) You know if ubuntu already recognizes the scsi device?
<Ridley5> hi all
<Ridley5> my hosts file located in  /etc/hosts dont affect my browser
<Ridley5> i have added the line : 0.0.0.0 facebook.com
<Ridley5> but facebook  are still working in my browser, i have deleted the browser cache
<Ridley5> i have Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<Ridley5> anyone have an idea
<SudoBash> Can anyone tell me what is wrong with this netplan config for setting bond0 up? I believe it is this line: "name: enp2s4,enp3s5" because enp* works, but sets all interfaces to bond slaves: https://pastebin.com/TCYRv16w
<SudoBash> Can anyone tell me what is wrong with this netplan config for setting bond0 up? I believe it is this line: "name: enp2s4,enp3s5" because enp* works, but sets all interfaces to bond slaves: https://pastebin.com/TCYRv16w
<Tr1nk> ocean : yes the adaptec is recognized and also the tape driver ;)
<Tr1nk> drive
<Tr1nk> ocean : what do you think ?
<Tr1nk> ocean : ah ok sorry i thought you were talking to me
<ocean> Tr1nk: yes, I was, sorry for the mixup
<ocean> Tr1nk: wel you should be able to use the device using "mt" commands, like mt -f <devicename> rewind
<SudoBash> I got it... netplan sucks
<SudoBash> whoever decided to switch over to this... it is reminiscent of the Unity shit... If it works, stop breaking it
<SudoBash> when is Ubuntu going to learn to stop changing stuff that works really well?
<SudoBash> this: https://pastebin.com/H0HNU5U0 is WAY too much to get network interfaces working!
<narakrish> Hello all, I'm running a shell script on Ubuntu 16.04 to check if the dependencies of my application are available on the system. If the dependencies are not available, I'm downloading and installing through apt. The problem i face is that, sometimes if the installation is abruptly closed, the apt gets locked. How can I make sure that apt is never
<narakrish> locked and I can proceed with installation ?
<Tr1nk> it does working but the wonder now is how to activate the compression
<ocean> Tr1nk: nice. You can use mt status to determine if compression is turned on for the device
<ocean> Tr1nk: there's also a more... advanced linux mt command "mt-st" (in universe repo). Comes with an stinit.def where you can configure (compression and other) specs for your device
<EriC^^> narakrish: maybe you can write something in the start of your script to check if apt/dpkg is doing something, if not and a lockfile exists and its safe to remove it, remove it then start your apt installation needs
<Tr1nk> ocean : ok thx a lot
<chuuna> Hi, I'm tring to install zgrab2 from: https://github.com/zmap/zgrab2 on ubuntu 18.04 but it seem to fail. here is the error log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fxtxCQCq5C/ anyone know what I've messed up?
<MikeRL> Well, sadly the BT problems returned and I'm uncertain what's causing them or how to fix them. I think I got it to connect once.
<MikeRL> It can connect, at least the GUI shows it, but it fails to play back sound period or show under audio devices for output.
<raddy> Hello
<raddy> I have a crontab entry to which I am getting bad username.
<MikeRL> Running 20.04. sudo lsusb |grep Bluetooth returns "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0a5c:21e8 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702A0 Bluetooth 4.0"
<raddy> 0 */2 * * * *   root    su postgres -c "psql -U postgres hits -a -f /opt/postgresql/killidleconnections.sql"
<raddy> running the command manually works fine.
<raddy> my crontab entry is correct still I am getting that error
<leftyfb> raddy: create a systemd unit/timer that runs as the postgres user
<wedr> I added a new "ln --symbolic ./foo foo" in my /usr/local/bin/ directory. But now the created symbolic link isn't showing up in my terminal. What is the best way to reload this directory, so the terminal knows the new symbolic link?
<leftyfb> raddy: or setup that crontab in the postgres users crontab, not root.
<wedr> On default Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS installation
<MikeRL> On some research it appears I need additional firmware. https://jphein.com/fix-for-pluggable-bluetooth-dongle-in-ubuntu-linux-17-10-bluetooth-headsets-not-working/
<leftyfb> wedr: exit/cd out of the directory and then go back in
<wedr> leftyfb, No, what I meant to ask was, how do I get the symbolic link to be "seen" by the terminal, when invoking "which foo"?
<leftyfb> wedr: add /usr/local/bin to your $PATH
<wedr> oh
<wedr> leftyfb, added to the $PATH, used "source" to refresh or reload the $PATH variable, but that didn't do much help. "which foo" didn't show my symbolic link.  I guess I have to restart...
<wedr> which I won't do until the end of the day.
<leftyfb> wedr: echo $PATH
<lotuspsychje> wedr: when are you going to update your system to 18.04.4? every question you come asking here is on outdated system
<leftyfb> wedr: does /usr/local/bin show up in the result?
<wedr> Late July 2020, this is a work laptop
<wedr> wait
<wedr> 18.04.4?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | wedr
<ubottu> wedr: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<wedr> I know
<wedr> I didn't realize there's still patches
<JediMaster> Hey guys, can anyone suggest an alternative (or stack) to Papertrail for self-hosted log monitoring across a fairly large number of Ubuntu instances? I have briefly looked at ELK, wanted to know what people use.
<wedr> leftyfb, https://hatebin.com/fvpbmqgcjt    Apparently, I have /usr/local/bin in there twice.
<leftyfb> wedr: ok, then you're doing something wrong
<leftyfb> wedr: ls -l /usr/local/bin/
<raddy> leftyfb: 0 */2 * * * *  postgres psql -U postgres hits -a -f /opt/postgresql/killidleconnections.sql still shows error
<raddy> same error
<wedr> leftyfb, Here you go:  https://hatebin.com/yqvlsbnowr
<wedr> oh, sorry, didn't realize you're also troubleshooting someone else's.
<raddy> error was in time specication
<leftyfb> wedr: ls -l /home/nintendo/Apps/eclipse/jee-2020-06/eclipse
<wedr> leftyfb, https://hatebin.com/igschbvjce Here you go
<leftyfb> wedr: /home/nintendo/Apps/eclipse/jee-2020-06/eclipse is a directory
<leftyfb> wedr: /usr/local/bin is meant for binaries
<wedr> oh wait...
<wedr> you're right. forgot a second eclipse in there
<wedr> thanks
<raddy> exit
<MikeRL> Well the additional driver didn't fix anything.
<MikeRL> As for a background, now at this point I'm fed up with this Broadcom Bluetooth USB adapter. And if anyone knows of any good, relatively modern USB adapters that don't hate Linux, let me know.
<MikeRL> I've tried manually adding drivers, the command line, all sorts of tricks. It will see the device but pairing never works. Earbuds don't appear as an additional audio output device in settings. Not good. Just looking for a recommended replacement.
<lotuspsychje> MikeRL: ubuntu version? kernel version? gnomes BT or blueman?
<MikeRL> Sorry. Ubuntu 20.04. Kernel is 5.6.13. I've tried Gnome BT and Blueman.
<jnlar> I'm having trouble with my .profile not executing a xbksetmap command on ubuntu 20.04
<MikeRL> I honestly think the driver doesn't like Linux, period.
<jnlar> anyone else having this issue? e.g setxkbmap -option caps:swapescape
<lotuspsychje> MikeRL: did it not work on 5.4 kernel?
<MikeRL> I can check the 5.4 kernel.
<MikeRL> Will reboot and be right back.
<olspookishmagus> hello is there a CLI command that will proceed to SHUTDOWN/RESTART a "live system" without having to wait for confirmation about removing the "live media"?
<MikeRL> Still doesn't work on 5.4 kernel.
<lotuspsychje> MikeRL: ok, can we see a pastebin of your dmesg plz?
<MikeRL> lotuspsychje, What command? I tried a dmesg command and it was blank for bt.
<lotuspsychje> dmesg
<MikeRL> Oh ok.
<olspookishmagus> sudo dmesg ?
<MikeRL> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YJyvBm83kD/
<MikeRL> A lot looks like it's firewall related.
<Sven_vB> actually I can't find any entry that's not ufw audit.
<MikeRL> Same here.
<olspookishmagus> also I would appreciate some help or instructions/documentation on this procedure I have to undertake: I wish to install Ubuntu+Win10 on a system with UEFI boot. Something detailed and in steps would be ideal.
<Sven_vB> for debugging BT, I'd temporarily decrease the ufw log level.
<bieb> I am going to be adding 2 hard drives to an ubuntu 18.04 server for data storage. Can I add them both into the same mount point, basically doubling the size of the data store? ie, 2 - 2tb hard drives, mount point /mydata
<akem> You can mount 2 drives on the same mount point afaik.
<akem> cannot*
<MikeRL> I disabled it/
<MikeRL> The logging.
<Sven_vB> olspookishmagus, I have recently converted a Win10 notebook to dual boot. my approach was to start with a computer that had win10 installed. I then disabled the windows encryption because it seemed a requied pre-step to shrink drives. I then shrunk the windows partition to make about 80 GB space for Ubuntu. I created (using windows) in that space 2x 512 MB FAT drives (not required but I like to have those for stuff like temporary ESP or
<Sven_vB> boot partition), and one large NTFS that I would later format to LVM. I copied the xubuntu live ISO to C:/boot-isos/ , then bootet the SuperGrub Disk, and from that, chain-booted the ISO from disk.
<akem> bieb, You probably want something like /mydata/drive1 /mydata/drive2
<bieb> akem: so the only way would be as RAID? or would LVM work?
<akem> bieb, You need 3 drives at least for RAID 5 IIRC, you could only do RAID 1 with 2 drives, mirroring.
<MikeRL> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cYy7tmJxc6/
<bieb> akem: ok.. thanks
<MikeRL> I trimmed it. Still had a lot of firewall logs even with logging off.
<akem> bieb, Don't know about LVM.
<Sven_vB> olspookishmagus, I like to boot the live ISO from disk or SSD mainly because it works a lot faster than from USB thumbdrives.
<bieb> akem: me either on lvm
<kur1j> how can I track down whats using my disk space? df -h shows /dev/sda2                             439G  416G     0 100% /. But if I run sudo du -h / --max-depth=1 the / directory only shows 119GB used
<MikeRL> I'm thinking of buying an aptx audio adapter instead. Someone recommended the Creative W2. Yes they use the latest Ubuntu version, and since I mostly only use audio, it shouldn't hurt.
<Sven_vB> olspookishmagus, modern Ubuntus automatically detect windows installs and include them in the GRUB menu. you might need to make that GRUB menu more visible though. I don't care because I manage GRUB myself, manually.
<Sven_vB> olspookishmagus, about really quick but unclean shutdown: sudo poweroff --force
<olspookishmagus> Sven_vB: is is still necessary to disable UEFI?
<olspookishmagus> Sven_vB: all you care for being "unclean" is in case you have something mounted "rw" right?
<Sven_vB> olspookishmagus, booting in UEFI mode makes stuff much easier with Ubuntu nowadays.
<olspookishmagus> Sven_vB: yeah, I have this goodie http://iodd.kr/wordpress/product/iodd-2541/ with a FAST ssd inside
<Sven_vB> olspookishmagus, in my case, due to the flaky EFI firmware on that computer, it was even required that I enable UEFI and secure boot, and select GRUB as an acceptable secure boot target.
<olspookishmagus> Sven_vB: so the guides who say that I should have it disabled, are outdated?
<Sven_vB> olspookishmagus, yes. in my case, following those guides would have prevented me from booting GRUB.
<olspookishmagus> so are there any up-to-date guides? ^^
<Sven_vB> olspookishmagus, if your Windows boots in UEFI mode, UEFI obviously works, and then grub-efi should work as well.
<Sven_vB> olspookishmagus, for me the steps I described seemd so straight-forward, I wouldn't see a need for a guide.
<Sven_vB> I'd say just try, and if you get stuck, ask here. :)
<Sven_vB> if you need exact where-to-click guides for stuff like resizing windows disks, your search engine probably has those.
<bitblit> matti: think I found a better solution using intel_powerclamp. it's exposed at /sys/class/thermal/cooling_device9/cur_state. echo 50 > cur_state keeps me around 60C.
<fred1807> What command gives me this  nice output I get every time I log into my ubuntu ec2 machine?
<fred1807> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/en0evEeN/
<gildarts> fred1807: Check /etc/motd or similar.
<fred1807> '/etc/motd': No such file or directory
<fred1807> what would be a similar?
<gildarts> Let me check my machine...
<matti> bitblit: Nice.
<matti> bitblit: I still wonder why you, in particular, have so much issues.
<olspookishmagus> Sven_vB: I think I'll go for each OS to be on it's own HDD
<gildarts> fred1807: They are in /etc/update-motd.d
<gildarts> There is a process that turns those files into the motd message that you see.
<Sven_vB> olspookishmagus, that's ok as well.
<bitblit> matti: it seems I'm staying in turbo speed states too long, and intel's 95C limit is ridiculous. trying to change that under /sys doesn't seem to be allowed..
<fred1807> thx
<kenperkins> ok, as much as I love ubuntu
<kenperkins> I'm so frustrated at sound devices coming and going seemingly at random
<kenperkins> there must be a way to debug why a device has disappeared
<bitblit> kenperkins: maybe sudo journalctl --system -f, or journalctl --u pulseaudio
<bitblit> kenperkins: also man pulse-client.conf, might be able to enable logging there.
<kenperkins> yea first observation was no logs in journalctl
<Mutabah> I'm having issues loading unity after an upgrade to 20.04. Selecting "Ubuntu" as the shell gives me a semi-functional GUI (no alt-tab, but at least it has a window manager etc), but "Unity" leads to just a background
<bitblit> i didn't realize it wasn't a system service. looks like it runs per user. config in ~/.config/pulse/
<kenperkins> bitblit: it's wierd, I swear every time I open gnome settings->sound there's different options
<Mutabah> Has anyone seen other reports of Unity breaking after the 20.04 upgrade?
<Tr1nk> ocean : works but very slow
<Tr1nk> :|
<Tr1nk> all night long...
<rangergord> I'd like to set a permanent system-wide environment variable. I googled and the clean way (per freedesktop.org) is to place a "myenvvars.sh" with "export PATH=/opt/testsdk/bin:$PATH" in /etc/environment.d. However it doesn't seem like Ubuntu supports this (trying 18.04). I know about /etc/profile and /etc/environment but that doesn't seem as clean as having separate files defining separate for separate purposes, the way
<rangergord> /etc/apt/sources.list.d does.
<rangergord> why doesnt Ubuntu support environment.d?
<tatertots> there is already an existing way to "set" permanent environment variables
<tatertots> a search engine would quickly guide you to doing so
<kenperkins> .bashrc?
<oerheks1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#System-wide_environment_variables
<oerheks1> easy to find
<Dyrcona> Upgrading a server remotely from 18.04 to 20.04, I get this message during the update-initramfs step: modinfo: ERROR: could not get modinfo from 'crc32': No such file or directory
<Dyrcona> The upgrade now appears to be stuck.
<jfcaron> #ubuntu-mate
<jfcaron> oops
<thehumanelement> greets
<thehumanelement> anyone know if this is a thing? Searching the Web is not coming up with the goods
<thehumanelement> am wondering if I can enable SSH server on a USB so I can boot it headless?
<thehumanelement> either desktop or server Ubuntu, doesn't matter
<kenperkins> ok, so I found errors in dmesg: how do I track down _why_ this happened
<kenperkins> basically at the same time: the usb disconnected my headphone device, then reconnected it on a new device number ~0.9s later, but the new devices don't appear in my pulseaudio config
<Dyrcona> Well, my upgrade appears to have worked after a reboot.
<thehumanelement> huzzah!
<fromBeyond> Hi. When trying to update via apt-get, I am getting the error E: The repository 'http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-backports Release' no longer has a Release file.  Is this because I am running Ubuntu 19, and it is not LTE? Or is there some other reason. Thank you
<BluesKaj> fromBeyond, ubuntu 19 what? , if it's 19.04 then it's EOL
<BluesKaj> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fromBeyond> BluesKaj: thank you. Hence my best course of action is updateing to 20?
<jfcaron> I removed snap, snapd, and /snap from my Ubuntu 18.04 LTS installation, but /snap/bin still shows up in my PATH (at the end).  It's not set in my .bashrc or .profile.  Where is /snap/bin being added to my PATH?
<thehumanelement> disco==19.04
<BluesKaj> fromBeyond, yes
<BluesKaj> 20.04
<fromBeyond> BluesKaj: will do that now. Thank you very much for your help
<BluesKaj> np
<jfcaron> It looks like something called "ubuntu-advantage? from /usr/bin is appending /snap/bin to my PATH?
<oerheks1> removing snaps? you might as well hop distro..
<jfcaron> I already removed snaps, but I'm shaving a yak cuz /snap/bin is still in PATH for some reason.
<zutat> does 20.04 not have deb equivalents of snapped applications?
<oerheks1> zutat, for some, yes
<oerheks1> gnome-calculator as example
<oerheks1> !info gnome-calculator
<ubottu> gnome-calculator (source: gnome-calculator): GNOME desktop calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.34.1-1ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 331 kB, installed size 2944 kB
<JakeSays> i'm finding 20.04 to be messed up. i regret upgrading
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | JakeSays
<ubottu> JakeSays: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: so this isn't the place to discus ubuntu issues?
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: no, come join #ubuntu-discuss wand we can talk about it
<lotuspsychje> *and
<oerheks1> nothing we can do about 'regret' ..
<thehumanelement> I think Ubuntu for Raspberry Pi (the preinstalled image) does this, but anyone know if one can configure the standard (now "live") server installation USB with automatic configuration settings, e.g. UN+PW+installSSH
<thehumanelement> (or could someone push me in the right direction, i.e. what should I search for?!)
<waveform> thehumanelement, sounds like you want (one of) the cloud images: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/focal/current/
<JakeSays> ok my specific issue is this: three padding bytes in termios are being returned with garbage in 20.04, and they were zero'd in 19.10. does anyone have a clue about this?
<waveform> (that's basically what the pi image is - a cloud image customized for the pi)
<JakeSays> er, this involves the tcgetattr call
<fellowcultist> having an issue with gnutls and pkg-config, can I seek help here?
<Sven_vB> thehumanelement, you can select the seed to be used via kernel command line, I think it's called OEM install.
<thehumanelement> sweet, thanks @waveform @Sven_vB
<Sven_vB> thehumanelement, for targets with very limited disk space, I'd multistrap Ubuntu instead, and only install what's necessary.
 * Sven_vB actually does this everywhere because it's faster.
<thehumanelement> no limits as such, I just don't have a VGA monitor cable/monitor spare! Need to go in to an old HP MicroServer with just power+Gigabit+USBdrive
<Sven_vB> thehumanelement, doesn't your Pi expose a serial link over USB?
<Sven_vB> thehumanelement, if the disk is removeable, it might even be easier to transplant it, install, and transplant it back.
<Sven_vB> thehumanelement, you could also prepare a live USB with casper-rw partition, install VNC there, and install graphically via VNC.
<thehumanelement> this is not a pi, it's a HP MicroServer (miniITX-ish cheapo server with an AMD64 chip)
<thehumanelement> Pi preinstalled Ubuntu image works great, can SSH in as root/root on first boot, no installation required
<RadSurfer> has anyone had problem launching Spyder3 Python 3.7 IDE lately? It refuses to run here all of a sudden Ub 19.10
<thehumanelement> I just want to tweak a USB-stick with Ubuntu Server on it so I can SSH in and install over SSH, or it does the complete install, not bothered
<waveform> thehumanelement, ah - the cloud images I pointed to earlier won't do an install; they're a "pre-installed" image (like the pi one) so if you stick it on a USB stick, it'll try and run your server from that USB stick :)
<Sven_vB> thehumanelement, installing over SSH should work nicely with multistrap.
 * Sven_vB goes read about the cloud image.
<waveform> they're basically pre-installed server images intended for cloud use (obviously), but there are images that can run happily "on the metal". dd 'em to some storage, boot it, and (just like the pi images, which are based on the same seed), they'll expand on first boot, run thru cloud-init, etc. etc.
<waveform> That said, it may not be ideal for this case as they do expect to be copied onto the final storage medium; i.e. it's not going to install itself from a USB stick onto a hard-drive
<Sven_vB> still sounds good for "install over SSH"
<waveform> yeah, boot off a USB, dd the image over SSH onto the server's internal drive - certainly an option
<Sven_vB> do they have some mechanism for customization (e.g. passwords, SSH authorized keys, ???) even easier than chrooting in after the raw copy?
<SynfulAck> Anyone familiar with lvm and know why I cant create a cache? says something about cache single fast not found.? https://pastebin.com/x6Z8ZUYD
<waveform> Sven_vB, cloud-init (https://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/ plus a brief post I wrote about using this on the pi: https://waldorf.waveform.org.uk/2020/securing-your-ubuntu-pi.html)
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<JakeSays> after upgrading to 20.04 i'm having issues with my network. it has something to do with the names eth0 and eno1. any ideas?
<RadSurfer> CAN someone help with this please :: http://dpaste.com/2NS4YCQ
<waveform> SynfulAck, I no expert on the caching options in LV, but I've just grepped the man-page and can't find a --cachevol option; there is a --cachepool option that takes an LV though?
<waveform> in *LVM even
<SynfulAck> waveform, wb this http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man7/lvmcache.7.html `lvconvert --type cache --cachevol fast vg/main`
<RadSurfer> wrong version of PyQt5.* is now installed, how do I return back to proper version?
<waveform> SynfulAck, if I look at "man 7 lvmcache" on my bionic server I don't see any mention of --cachevol in there - I'd check that same manual page on your server as that'll be for the version of LVM that you've got installed
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, are you using NetworkManager and/or systemd-networkd? (if so, which?)
<JakeSays> Sven_vB: it appears both
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, make sure each interface is managed only by one of them
<JakeSays> Sven_vB: i seem to recall adding networkmanager last time this happened in an attempt to fix it. can i uninstall it w/o causing issues?
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, I can't tell remotely whether it might causs issues. always make sure you have some backup access route if you change network-related software. (e.g. via nullmodem or chroot)
<JakeSays> Sven_vB: my backup route is wifi. it's only ethernet that's failing
<Sven_vB> or local terminal of course
<Sven_vB> is your wifi managed by NM?
<JakeSays> this started failing immediately after the upgrade to 20.04
<JakeSays> how do i tell?
<Sven_vB> nmcli conn
<Sven_vB> also nmcli dev
<JakeSays> it's green so i assume it is
<Sven_vB> then it should, in theory, be safe to uninstall NetworkManager.
<Sven_vB> err no
<Sven_vB> networkd
<fromBeyond> Hi. I am trying to update my distro, but I keep getting an error Err:1 http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-updates/main amd64 base-files amd64 10.1ubuntu9.2
<fromBeyond>   404  Not Found [IP: 193.2.1.88 80]
<Sven_vB> :D
<fromBeyond> I am currently on 19.04
<Woet> fromBeyond: https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-19-04-end-of-life/
<JakeSays> i was able to recover from this once via doing something with udevadm.. cant remember what i did though
<Woet> fromBeyond: your system has been insecure for 4 months now
<Woet> fromBeyond: upgrade to 19.10, or, preferably, 20.04.
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, yeah once it's only one network system to debug, we can start with the actual debugging.
<fromBeyond> Woet: I am trying. But when I run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I get the error I posted above
<JakeSays> Sven_vB: ok. removing netman now
<fromBeyond> Woet: i will read the link now
<Woet> fromBeyond: you don't have do-release-upgrade?
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, err, hopefully networkd, my first message was wrong.
<JakeSays> Sven_vB: what do you mean?
<Woet> fromBeyond: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Tuna-Fish> Hi, is there a way to mount a disk read-only and disregard file permissions on the disk, granting read rights to all files for some user without modifying the underlying filesystem?
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, I was still thinking of NetworkManager from the nmcli tests, but obviously the "safe to uninstall" thought was meant to mean the *other* network system, so in this case networkd.
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, nmcli is part of NM
<JakeSays> lol too late. just uninstalled netman
<merpnderp> Is there a way to automatically install security updates in Ubuntu 18?
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, then you could try and get wifi to work with networkd, or reinstall NM.
<JakeSays> Sven_vB: wifi is still working
<merpnderp> unattended-upgrades
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, yes it will probably continue for as long as your wifi authentification remains valid.
<RadSurfer> is someone going to tell me HOW to install "PyQt5" to the CURRENT version please (wrong version was accidentally installed)
<JakeSays> Sven_vB: i'm positive i installed netman, and wifi was working before that
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, ok then we could try and fix networkd cable connection.
<JakeSays> Sven_vB: sounds like a plan
<fromBeyond> Woet: I dont have apptitude installed, so I cannot follow the link
<JakeSays> when this first started happening i was getting this in dmesg: "eth0: Failed to rename network interface 2 from 'eth0' to 'eno1': File exists"
<Woet> fromBeyond: follow "Update sources.list" and your apt will work again
<fromBeyond> Woet: i completelly missed that, sorry. Will be right back
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, that might be a result of both network managers trying to rename the same interface the same way.
<JakeSays> how do i restart the network w/o restarting the machine
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, before that, what are the interface names now?
<JakeSays> Sven_vB: eno1 and eth0. and now eth0 is up. wtf
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, so what problems are remaining, if any?
<JakeSays> after uninstalling netman i no longer have the status icon on the task bar
<Sven_vB> indeed. not sure if there is a dock applet for networkd.
<Sven_vB> the former icon was provided by nm-applet probably.
<d0tsun7> Hey guys. I upgraded to Kernel 5.6.13 from 5.4.1 on Ubuntu 19.10 and unfortunately, it caused an error with my VFIO graphics passthrough for my Windows guest VM and I switched back to 5.4.1. before I test other newer Kernels. Anyhow, UKUU shows 5.6.13 is no longer installed, but it shows up in my GRUB and tries to boot from it and causes the same error. How should I resolve this. Thanks.
<JakeSays> lol. i just remembered i have two nic's in this machine. so my guess is the wrong one is being brought up
<JakeSays> or attempted to
<d0tsun7> (I can go to advanced settings and boot to 5.4.1 and all is fine, but I need it removed entirely.)
<d0tsun7> (5.6.13, that is, to be removed entirely.)
<JakeSays> Sven_vB: ok i think i have a handle on that one.
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, this project claims it can show networkd status as a tray icon: https://github.com/loh-tar/wpa-cute
<d0tsun7> sudo ukuu --list-installed
<d0tsun7> [sudo] password for thomas-pc2:
<d0tsun7> ukuu v18.9.3
<d0tsun7> Distribution: Ubuntu 19.10
<d0tsun7> Architecture: amd64
<d0tsun7> Running kernel: 5.4.1-050401-generic
<Woet> welp.
<JakeSays> so one more major issue: when i boot my machine i get very low resolution video, and a terminal cursor. the only way to fix it that i've found is to install v430 of my nvidia drivers. however the fix doesn't stick - next time i reboot it's messed up again.
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, low res video as in "just" low thousands, or 640x480?
<eelstrebor> i have multiple vlc icons at the top of the screen and more get added after each use of vlc - they don' go away unless i reboot - i followed one suggestion to set in preferences for one instance of vlc but then some apps won't launch vlc after doing that
<JakeSays> Sven_vB: 640x480
<JakeSays> i vaguely recall it being 320x240 even
<Sven_vB> oh wow
<JakeSays> but the desktop is still full size, so i only see a very small portion of it
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, when you've booted in that low res mode, does it still boot into Gnome?
<Sven_vB> oh ok
<JakeSays> i'm on kde
<Sven_vB> what's the graphics card detected as, and does that match the real hardware?
<Sven_vB> also what does xrandr report when you have that low-res situation? and when you take a screenshot then, is the screenshot the expected size?
<JakeSays> ugh. i dont remember. i'll restart and capture it.
<JakeSays> and xrandr too and screenshot.
<JakeSays> brb
<chaslinux> So I was trying some other LDAP settings in my /etc/krb5.conf (on client computer). When it didn't work I reverted to the old settings. The old settings no longer work either. Beyond rebooting was there something else that needed to be done after changing the krb5.conf file?
<Makdaam> hello, what troubleshooting can I do on a non-working SD card reader (RT 525A)? It shows up in lspci. But I don't know what /dev should show up
<sarnold> Makdaam: check dmesg output when you insert it
<ioria> Makdaam, card readers sometimes want proprietary drivers ; lspci -nnk
<Sven_vB> mine doesn't even show up in lspci :(
<ioria> Sven_vB, you're not the only one
<evils> is there a way to bring forth a window on a hidden secondary display?
<Sven_vB> evils, like moving it to another desktop, or move it inside a shared desktop?
<evils> move the active window to the primary window would be ideal
<Sven_vB> wmctrl can do it, probably xdotool also
<evils> sry, active window to the primary monitor
<Makdaam> ioria: 54:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS525A PCI Express Card Reader [10ec:525a] (rev 01) Subsystem: Lenovo RTS525A PCI Express Card Reader [17aa:2297] Kernel modules: rtsx_pci
<Makdaam> so looks like it's using the rtsx_pci module
<Makdaam> I don't see any block device
<ioria> Makdaam, you should look for 'Kernel module in use' not Kernel module
<evils> so no GUI based way?
<ioria> Makdaam,  what's your kernel ?
<Sven_vB> evils, your window manager might have a key shortcut for "move to current desktop and raise". which WM do you use?
<evils> Sven_vB: the default ubuntu one
<Makdaam> 5.4.0-29-generic #33-Ubuntu
<JakeSaysUgh> Sven_vB: i have bigger issues :( i've lost all network connectivity
<ioria> Makdaam,  and dmesg is silent when you plug a card ?
<Sven_vB> JakeSaysUgh, shall we focus on getting networkd to work, or on reinstalling NM?
<JakeSaysUgh> Sven_vB: lets go back to nm
<Sven_vB> JakeSaysUgh, are you familiar with chroot rescue?
<JakeSaysUgh> no
<Sven_vB> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<jim> you guys have a bot like judd?
<JakeSaysUgh> i'm familiar with chroot, just not the rescue part
<Makdaam> ioria: yes, nothing in dmesg
<Sven_vB> oh ok. I had hoped the article would explain which bind mounts we'll need
<jim> I want to look up versions of stuff... is there a bot for that? a website for that?
<JakeSaysUgh> can i just download the deb on to a usv stick and transfer it to the busted machine?
<JakeSaysUgh> *usb
<Sven_vB> JakeSaysUgh, you'll need all the dependencies, too. then an offline dpkg -i should indeed work.
<ioria> Makdaam,  the 'Kernel driver in use' line  ?
<JakeSaysUgh> lol ok it might be easier to get networkd working
<Sven_vB> JakeSaysUgh, however, it might be easier to do one ifconfig to get cable ethernet up
<JakeSaysUgh> chasing deps could be a pita
<Makdaam> ioria: there's no such line
<Makdaam> I mean there is for other devices
<JakeSaysUgh> Sven_vB: ah ok.
<Makdaam> bot not this one
<ioria> Makdaam,  so it cannot work , i'd say
<Makdaam> :/ it's supposedly "certified" https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201908-27271 thanks for help
<ioria> yes, i saw it
<Makdaam> in the mean time I found someone modifying a module for a different model of the reader
<Makdaam> I'll try that
<ioria> Makdaam,  someone edited rtsx_pci.c
<JakeSaysUgh> Sven_vB: ifconfig eth0 up brought it up, but no connectivity for some reason
<Sven_vB> JakeSaysUgh, you'll need to assign an IP and a default gateway probably.
<Sven_vB> also a subnet mask or prefix length
<JakeSaysUgh> shouldn't dhcp handle that?
<Sven_vB> JakeSaysUgh, yes, that is one method of assigning them. :) in that case, you'll need to tell your DHCP client (I think dhclient) to configure that interface.
<Sven_vB> iirc, it was sudo dhclient eno1
<JakeSays> Sven_vB: ahh back in business'ish
<Sven_vB> :)
<Sven_vB> I'll check if it's even possible to uninstall networkd easily
<JakeSays> is there an advantage of one over the other?
<Sven_vB> NM has a nice systray applet.
<JakeSays> that would be handy for sure
<JakeSays> so i guess if we can uninstall or disable networkd
<sarnold> networkd should leave alone whatever you don't configure, no?
<Sven_vB> yes it should. also I see that it is not supposed to be uninstalled, just disabled.
<Sven_vB> what does "systemctl status systemd-networkd" say? should be "inactive (dead)"
<JakeSays> it's active and running
<JakeSays> if i disable it will i lose my connection?
<Sven_vB> when you have NM set up again, reboot and see if networkd is still running
<ioria> JakeSays, i'd check my .yaml file in /etc/netplan
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, it should not interfere with your manual ifconfig + dhclient; if it does, you may need to repeat both.
<JakeSays> ioria: it says network:\n version: 2\n renderer:NetworkManager
<JakeSays> ok. i'll re-install nm real quick
<ioria> JakeSays, so why  systemd-networkd.service is running ?
<JakeSays> ioria: i have no idea why it's running
<JakeSays> something bad happened during my 20.04 upgrade
<ioria> JakeSays, and network-manager is up and running ?
<JakeSays> ioria: after installing netman network-online.target and network.target are running
<JakeSays> and so is systemd-networkd
<ioria> JakeSays, ps -A | grep Network
<JakeSays> yup it's running
<ioria> JakeSays, if so, i suggest to 'stoip' and 'disable' systemd-networkd.service
<ioria> *stop
<JakeSays> ioria: done
<JakeSays> still have networkd-dispatcher running
<ioria> that's normal
<JakeSays> do i reboot and see what's up?
<x0n> anyone actively using zsys?
<JakeSays> Sven_vB: did a reboot and the network still doesn't start correctly, but i can handle it manually for now.
<JakeSays> but i really need to get a handle on the video
<JakeSays> this is what i'm seeing: https://imgur.com/a/k3D1H6s
<NoiseEee> hey there, does anyone know if there's any way to add software that comes in an ".AppImage" to my "Favourites" panel?  Even via a shortcut or whatever??  20.04
<x0n> I have a raspi with ZFS on root (encryption=on). Everything is configured correctly, but at boot it takes forever for the ZFS password prompt to show up. How to debug this?
<JakeSays> x0n: lol zfs on a pi is a bold move
<haltdef> anyone that says it needs 1GB of ram per TB of storage is getting a poked eye
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, I don't have a full browser here, I'd need a direct image link. or someone else can help of course. or maybe it's even easy to describe what you see?
<JakeSays> haltdef: it does if you're using deduplication
<haltdef> yeah, people parrot it as a requirement for zfs in general
<haltdef> and that upsets me
<JakeSays> Sven_vB: picture a desktop in 640x480. then picture a text mode console. overlay that on top of the desktop, and that's what i'm seeing.
<JakeSays> haltdef: yeah it's nuts
<JakeSays> and dedup isn't a commonly useful use case anyway
<aaardvark_> I just brought up a google clound instance - ubuntu 20.4 - I use ecryptfs - it is not there and ecryptfs-utils seems not to be available - what am I missing here?
<JakeSays> encryptfs would be my guess. :D
<JakeSays> disclaimer: i know nothing.
<EriC^^> !info ecryptfs-utils
<ubottu> ecryptfs-utils (source: ecryptfs-utils): ecryptfs cryptographic filesystem (utilities). In component universe, is optional. Version 111-0ubuntu5 (eoan), package size 103 kB, installed size 572 kB
<EriC^^> aaardvark_: it's in the universe repo, sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt-get update
<aaardvark_> EriC^^: no add-apt-repository
<EriC^^> aaardvark_: hmm
<EriC^^> aaardvark_: you could always just add universe to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<x0n> JakeSays: performance is OK-ish. It's a pi4 so USB3, but my impressu
<x0n> *impression is that I got an overall better deal on the pi3
<JakeSays> ah
<JakeSays> x0n: so you're using it with an external drive?
<x0n> Drive is a proper SATA SSD on a USB bridge
<JakeSays> ok cool
<x0n> correct
<EriC^^> aaardvark_: for me "software-properties-common" is the package that provides add-apt-repository
<aaardvark_> EriC^^: since this is a test - and not a production system I'm willing to do that - what do I add
<x0n> Just that it takes forever to load at boot. Didn't have this issue with raspbian
<aaardvark_> EriC^^: I add ed the software-proerties.. - and sure enough I do not have add-apt-repository  - but it tells me that universe is invalid
<JakeSays> x0n: why'd you switch to ubuntu?
<EriC^^> aaardvark_: that's pretty odd
<aaardvark_> EriC^^: I'm beginig to NOT BE A FAN of google cloud services - just we have a client who REALLY wants to use them
<x0n> JakeSays: you fishing for compliments? ;)
<JakeSays> x0n: lol not sure what you mean
<x0n> Do you want me to praise Ubuntu? I have several reasons for switching, not least that ZFS is a first class citizen on Ubuntu. Also KVM
<EriC^^> aaardvark_: add to /etc/apt/sources.list "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal universe"
<JakeSays> x0n: lol i dont care if you praise ubuntu or not. i'm just a user.
<JakeSays> x0n: ah you must have a pi4 with 4gb ram
<EriC^^> aaardvark_: same for focal-updates if you also are using that there, add it with universe
<EriC^^> then sudo apt update
<x0n> JakeSays: indeed. It's pretty nice for its size
<aaardvark_> EriC^^: remember, I can't add the universe, when I do the add-apt-repository universe - I get an error that universe is invalid
<aaardvark_> EriC^^: just a a WEIRD aspect - I spun up a 19.10 and all is clean
<EriC^^> aaardvark_: did you try adding manually to /etc/apt/sources.list in 20.04? that should do it
<EriC^^> or maybe just manually download ecryptfs deb and its deps and install using dpkg
<aaardvark_> EriC^^: I did not
<EriC^^> i think it should work, apt wont know it's the universe repo, it'll likely treat it as it would any ppa
<waveform> x0n, you could try systemd-analyze with "critical-chain" or "blame" to get a hint as to what's taking ages in the boot sequence
<x0n> waveform: good idea, thanks
<metbsd> lubuntu and xubuntu which is more lightweight
<x0n> while I'm here: anyone using zsys? I'm after some impressions from using it in practice
<x0n> It doesn't look at all bad at first glance
<chuuna> Hi, I'm tring to install zgrab2 from: https://github.com/zmap/zgrab2 on ubuntu 18.04 but it seem to fail. here is the error log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fxtxCQCq5C/ anyone know what I've messed up?
<leftyfb> chuuna: you'll have to contact the developer for support
<sarnold> chuuna: do you have to go get a bunch of things?
<sarnold> chuuna: is there a makefile that automates the steps you need to take?
<EriC^^> chuuna: what does 'find $GOROOT -iname ed25519' give?
<EriC^^> i wonder if maybe the $GOROOT / $GOPATH need to be modified somehow so it finds the files?
<Sven_vB> JakeSays, as you probably guessed I had to go afk, and will have to again in a minute, so I hope someone else can help you debug further. they'll probably need the xrandr report next.
<JakeSays> Sven_vB: hey no problem. i REALLY appreciate your help. i'm just going to stick with manually fixing things at boot because i have some pressing work to attend to.
<Sven_vB> ok no prob
<x0n> waveform: systemd-analyze doesn't catch that part of the boot. It was still in initrd  :(
<studenttu> Does 20.04 still support yum? i tried installing yum but itsayys unable to locate packag4e yum
<sarnold> studenttu: well, "support" ... it was never supported. it was just packaged.
<sarnold> studenttu: it's been removed: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yum/+publishinghistory  "(From Debian) RoQA; old RH software; python2; better alternatives exist (not in debian yet); Debian bug #951299
<ubottu> Debian bug 951299 in ftp.debian.org "RM: yum createrepo python-lzma yum-metadata-parser mock yum-utils dtc-xen deltarpm -- RoQA; old RH software; python2; better alternatives exist (not in debian yet)" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/951299
<waveform> x0n, oh - in that case you can try bunging break=top/bottom/a-few-other-points-I-can't-recall in the kernel cmdline to get a clue as to where it's delaying - erm, let me dig out those break-points - just a mo
<waveform> x0n, https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/tree/init?h=applied/ubuntu/devel <-- that's the "init" script in the initramfs; anywhere you see "maybe_break" in that script is a break-point you can set with break=<name> in the kernel cmdline
<waveform> x0n, with that you could time how long it takes to reach a given break point from the start of boot to get a clue where it might be delaying - there's also hooks you can use but they've got less entry points into that script
<Perfec7> whats the command to show files that starts with dot?
<leftyfb> Perfec7: ls -a
<Perfec7> leftyfb, and how to get inside of the file?
<leftyfb> Perfec7: huh?
<EriC^^> Perfec7: cd .file
<Perfec7> EriC^^, ~/snap/hexchat$ cd .config
<Perfec7> bash: cd: .config: No such file or directory
<studenttu> Can anyone tell me how I can distinguish hard drives in ubuntu if I buy a new one for extra storage?
<leftyfb> Perfec7: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<EriC^^> Perfec7: type 'nano .config'
<Perfec7> leftyfb, sasl external
<Perfec7> EriC^^, thanks
<_Sym_> any idea why I need to connect my bluetooth headset twice in order for the buttons on the headphones to function? This is Ubuntu 18.04.
<Perfec7> EriC^^, have you tried to do sasl external?
<Perfec7> i dont understand this
<EriC^^> nope i haven
<EriC^^> havent
<Perfec7> mkdir ~/.config/hexchat/certs ; openssl req -x509 -nodes -days 365 -newkey rsa:4096 -keyout ~/--->.config<---/hexchat/certs/client.pem -out ~/--->.config<---/hexchat/certs/client.pem
<Perfec7> --->.config<---
<Perfec7> i am learning linux
<Perfec7> the real command is:
<Perfec7> mkdir ~/.config/hexchat/certs ; openssl req -x509 -nodes -days 365 -newkey rsa:4096 -keyout ~/.config/hexchat/certs/client.pem -out ~/.config/hexchat/certs/client.pem
<Perfec7> just dont understand this .config
<Perfec7> brb
<lordcirth> Perfec7, if ~/.config doesn't exist, mkdir -p will create parent directories as well. But it should exist, unless you are in a chroot or something
<Perfec7> lordcirth, ~/snap/hexchat$ ls -a
<Perfec7> .  ..  certs  current
<Perfec7> still not understanding
<studenttu> Can anyone tell me how I can distinguish hard drives in ubuntu if I buy a new one for extra storage?
<Perfec7> studenttu, look for gparted i think thats the correct word
<lordcirth> Perfec7, looks like the snap version of hexchat keeps it's stuff in ~/snap/hexchat rather than ~/.config/hexchat. So adjust accordingly?
<leftyfb> studenttu: lsblk
<studenttu> I mean like in use, I dont want everything to be under /home/, can I format it for example as /data/ or will it cause problems?
<lordcirth> studenttu, you can mount it anywhere you want.
<Perfec7> lordcirth, good question. i am working on it for 2 days to do sasl external... i am so tired of trying
<studenttu> when i installed ubuntu it complained abount mounting a second hard drive as /media/ so maybe i did something wrong
<studenttu> (it just didnt allow it)
<Perfec7> studenttu, i am learning linux and i dont want to do something wrong there... i would like to help
<lordcirth> studenttu, ubuntu puts other things under /media, so that wouldn't work well
<studenttu> lordcirth i dont see any media but i will try a different mount  point
<lordcirth> USB drives, etc get automounted under /media
<studenttu> alright i see
<studenttu> thanks
<x0n> waveform: perfect, that should get me there. Thanks!
<The_LoudSpeaker> Query: does focal support work on laptops with latest intel 10th gen CPUs? e.g : i5 1035G4/G7 ones?
<The_LoudSpeaker> *support
<genii> The_LoudSpeaker: It's running on my 10th gen i5 HP 17-by2008ca laptop here flawlessly so far
<The_LoudSpeaker> Noice! I am planning to purchase a lenovo s340 once the deliveries get started here. So asked.
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Can I play games on EA Origin with Wine?
<oerheks> that would be a question for the wine database
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<oerheks> maybe even POL play on linux
<SomethingGeneric> Hi all! I've got a question about networking/apache. I have three different domains who's websites I want to serve outside my home network. I have my domains set up to point to my home's external IP (correctly), and have my router forwarding ports 80 (http) and port 443 (for https), and yet, outside of my home wifi, I can't access any of the three sites. So I've made the assumption that I've either
<SomethingGeneric> configured Ubuntu or Apache incorrectly. Can anyone help me out?
<CountryfiedLinux> ok ok thanks
<shinobi__> If I want to install zfs on 20.04 (not root partition) the package I want is zfsutils-linux, correct?
<SomethingGeneric> Nevermind if anyone was gonna try to help me out. It's just Xfinity being difficult and calling my portforwards "threats" :/
<sarnold> heh
<sarnold> at least you got there ..
<SomethingGeneric> If anyone out there is choosing an ISP don't pick comcast/xfinity. They've been a pain in the rear at every turn
<SomethingGeneric> And I don't have a good connection
<leftyfb> SomethingGeneric: get a business account. It'll cost a little bit more money but you don't get that sort of thing from them anymore, no caps and a static ip
<SomethingGeneric> leftyb, that *sounds* good, but does it come with more bandwith for the price?? It's already too little speed for the $ as it is
<leftyfb> SomethingGeneric: I couldn't tell you, I pay a lot of money for 1Gb and a bunch of static ip's
<SomethingGeneric> Ah ok. Thanks for the tip, though!
<shinobi__> I installed electrum on 20.04 via python. It didn't seem to install the menu item though. I cannot see it in activities. When I launch it an icon is added to the dash, but I can't pin it to favorites. How can I add it?
<tomtiger11> shinobi__: GNOME isn't my strong point, but I'll let you know what I know in-case it's of use. The GNOME application icons only show up in the applications menu if they have a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications or ~/.local/share/applications (for most applications)
<tomtiger11> shinobi__: it's possible that it's only really intended to be launched via CLI, but I'd try and direct some research in that area if you're looking for it to be in the GNOME applications list :)
<SynfulAck> I have some sort of firmware file with .fff that has a file in it that i need to edit. Is there some way i can do this through the command line? I unzipped w.e. it was, editted the file then ran `zip [orig file name] * ` and ran it through a firmware update but i think something got changed somewhere in there cause its not recognizing it.
<sarnold> SynfulAck: quite often firmware update processes validate checksums or verify signatures
<sarnold> SynfulAck: if it is validating a checksum, then you'd "just" need to compute a checksum that verifies your modifications
<SynfulAck> sarnold, ive been told someone else has done this on windows, so im assuming the tool kit or options i used created the problem.
<sarnold> SynfulAck: if it is verifying a signature, you've got a lot more work to do :)
<sarnold> SynfulAck: I've heard that this toolkit is heplful to inspect unknown binaries https://ghidra-sre.org/
<SynfulAck> seems like a really cool tool but excessive. all the guy needed was 7zip so this seems overkill.
<robertparkerx> someone told me to use sudo -Hsu one day and it switched to my other user
<robertparkerx> what exactly does -Hsu do
<sarnold> robertparkerx: -H asks sudo to set the HOME environment variable to match the target user's passwd entry
<sarnold> robertparkerx: -s starts a shell
<sarnold> robertparkerx: -u selects the user
<robertparkerx> Thank you very much!
<Samizdat> Say I'm uploading video to an Internet Archive item.  Is it possible to use ffmpeg output as cURL input, thereby bypassing the need to write to my drive as an interim step?
#ubuntu 2020-05-16
<jim> is there a bot, maybe one that works like judd, that lets you query about packages?
<sarnold> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 5.0-4ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 620 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<sarnold> hmm. I thought there was...
<sarnold> aha, there is ;) just slow
<jim> oh very nice
<jim> can I message it?
<jim> (and have it reply by message)
<Bashing-om> !ubottu | jim
<ubottu> jim: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<oerheks> jups, in /prvmg too
<jim> great, thanks so much... why did I forget about ubottu
<oerheks> so, !info !find
<Bashing-om> jim: For instance ' /msg ubottu !info bash ' . will generate to a private window.
<oerheks> not ,v bash
<oerheks> :-D
<jim> so you still need the ! character?
<oerheks> jups, not in priv msg
<jim> what's a jups?
<oerheks> yes*
<jim> oh ok :)
<sarnold> heh, the things you take for granted ..
<jim> next time a ubuntu user comes into ##linux, maybe I can help
<jim> anyway thanks all
<SirTalksAlot34> Does anyone know where I can learn lua?
<sarnold> SirTalksAlot34: I think I did this a fwe years ago, it seemed like a good starting point anyway https://www.lua.org/pil/1.html
<pi0> trying to setup samba ubuntu to ubuntu
<pi0> failed to retrieve share list from server connection timed out
<pi0> trying to access via natalius
<pi0> getting that error message
<SirTalksAlot> I can't help you there bud sorry :(
<sarnold> pi0: you could also try using smbclient at the command line, or mount.cifs, perhaps one or the other of them will give you a more useful error message
<sarnold> pi0: double-check firewall rules on both hosts, and any routers that are between the two machines
<pi0> i am able to ssh directly using natalius
<pi0> which is good, but eventually i will need samba
<pi0> how do i run mount.cifs?
<Sven_vB> on xenial, fuser offers the -w option to kill all processes that hold file descriptors with write access to a certain file. can I also just list them?
<sarnold> it'll be something like mount -t cifs //remotehost/exportname /mnt/local/mount/point and probably require a bunch of -o things
<Sven_vB> oh, looks like the man page is wrong and -w does that by default.
<Sven_vB> nah I read wrong. it's just ignored.
<Sven_vB> (in non-kill mode)
<Sven_vB> ok then how do I list processes that have the file opened for write access?
<sarnold> Sven_vB: try: lsof -f -- pathname  and look for the 'w' in the FD column
<sarnold> that *might* be as easy as | grep "w REG"
<sarnold> or maybe two spaces? tab?
<sarnold> something like that, anyway..
<pi0> sarnold: thanks! that is a good starting point to check, also does anyone here use gnone boxes?
<pi0> gnome
<sarnold> I've used virt-manager before, this is the first I'm hearing of gnome-boxes
<Sven_vB> sarnold, the problem with a sed or grep approach is that I don't know if command (1st column) and/or resolved filename (last column) might have spaces in them, or even the exact search string "w REG". so I tried -F pf (fields PID and FD), but then lsof no longer prints the file mode.
<sarnold> Sven_vB: try field 'a' as well, that looks like it includes mode
<Sven_vB> sarnold, it does. thanks!
<sarnold> Sven_vB: yay :)
<goddard> i tried fedora
<exit70[m]> hi, i know it is an old release and a port. where can i find https://wilkiecat.wordpress.com/2012/02/01/ubuntu-10-10-on-power-pc-macintosh/ ? http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ports/releases/ doesn't have it.
<exit70[m]> for my ppc box i think the video card is not well supported by 9.04 so i wanna try my karma on 10.10 :)
<sarnold> huh, that's a surprise it's not catalogued there
<sarnold> exit70[m]: you may want to try something completly different, instead, eg https://distfiles.adelielinux.org/adelie/stable/iso/
<sarnold> exit70[m]: (I mean, there's no guarantees, but there's a chance something might have been fixed in the intervening nine years)
<exit70[m]> thanks i still wanna gnome 2 but knowing another distro have ppc support feels good
<malwar3hun73r> anyone familiar with softflow and its ability to generate v9 flows?
<goddard> i tried fedora
<mhpl3141592> As semi-noob in Linux world, I start wtih Archlinux. Now, I'm trying Ubuntu. With Arch I had a great centeralized documentation which was arch wiki and kind of had the general bird view of what is going on.
<leftyfb> goddard: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<mhpl3141592> However, on ubuntu, I'm a bit confused. I search random blog posts...is there a reliable documentation for ubuntu?
<leftyfb> mhpl3141592: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<goddard> leaftype: no sorry went to social
<mhpl3141592> leftyfb: could you show me an entry for i3 (i3wm) and how install in in wiki.ubuntu.com? I simply couldnt find anything and had to just search through google
<leftyfb> mhpl3141592: https://www.maketecheasier.com/install-use-i3-window-manager-ubuntu/
<mhpl3141592> leftyfb: I just want to know the best practice in the community. One should read random blog posts (many outdated) using google? right? what do experts do?
<mhpl3141592> not expert, but intermediate to advanced users
<mhpl3141592> Thanks for the link, but I want to know how to get more advanced in Ubuntu and general best practices
<leftyfb> mhpl3141592: installing and choosing i3wm over most other DE's is prettymuch the same. Install the package(s), log out, choose your WM and log back in
<mhpl3141592> leftyfb: I've already did it, but do even advanced users just search google, try adapting blog posts?
<leftyfb> mhpl3141592: depends on the person and article
<lotuspsychje> mhpl3141592: you can also join #ubuntu-discuss we have some active volunteers on i3 here
<mhpl3141592> leftyfb: So after get some experience, people get to know more reliable sources and also the tricks to adopts things. Right?
<mhpl3141592> lotuspsychje: My problem isn't i3...I'm asking about general and best practices on how to configure the OS. In Arch it was mostly the wiki. In Ubuntu it seems some use of blog posts, stack overflow, etc...
<lotuspsychje> mhpl3141592: we try to divide discussions with actual ubuntu support, into the proper channels, hence why the discuss channel
<mhpl3141592> lotuspsychje: aha, thank, I will join there.
<lotuspsychje> +1
<goddard> how can i setup flathub properly?
<mhpl3141592> I just install regolith and then switch to it. After re-login into my default ubuntu the default icons has changed which I don't like. How can I revert the changes to default ubuntu icons? I've a fresh install and couldn't find an icon setting
<goddard> so i have an operation going in nautilus to copy some files and it keeps asking for my password.  It also says it has 8 hours to go.  I do not want to sit here and keep entering my password.  What can I do?
<pent1ckel> malwar3hun73r: I'm using a kernel module to create netflow information
<pent1ckel> I tried to out softflow but it didn't work for me
<doomlist3> i open anki and the fonts are too small because of laptop's high resolution, can i make in general them big
<doomlist3> using some generic method
<doomlist3> as anki does have no option to increase fonts
<gloomy> Hello :) Is it normal that whenever I try to delete a tunnel with `ip tunnel delete tunnel_name`, I get : "delete tunnel "tunnel_name" failed: Operation not permitted"
<davido_> I've been having trouble installing and upgrading snaps. authentication error.
<davido_> any idea how to resolve it?
<gloomy> I've tried several times in several VMs over the last few days and it always gives me that message.
<davido_> just about done with snaps.
<zap0> does 20.4 have gcc10?
<davido_> 9.30
<davido_> 9.3.0 i mean.
<zap0> :(
<davido_> at least that's what gcc --version gives me.
<ThinkT510> !info gcc | zap0
<ubottu> zap0: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.185.1ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:9.2.1-3.1ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 5 kB, installed size 50 kB
<zap0> davido_ did you install a newer that the bot just said?     or bot is out of date
<ThinkT510> zap0: looks like the bot is out of date, it quoted eoan rather than focal
<zap0> ok.  thanks.
<davido_> the bot must be out of date.
<ThinkT510> !info gcc focal
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.185.1ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:9.3.0-1ubuntu2 (focal), package size 5 kB, installed size 50 kB (Only available for mips; mipsel; mipsn32; mipsn32el; mips64; mips64el; mipsr6; mipsr6el; mipsn32r6; mipsn32r6el; mips64r6; mips64r6el; amd64; i386; x32)
<davido_> the python 2.x removal kind of caught me by surprise. I don't use it for my own work, but it made Folding@Home a little harder to manage.
<frad> how do I increase font size systemwide?
<housecat> ubottu: config supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease
<ubottu> Global: focal; #ubuntu: eoan
<housecat> hrm
<frad> for all menus (small laptop)
<davido_> In the Tweaks app, under "Fonts" tab.
<housecat> ubottu: config channel #ubuntu supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease focal
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> housecat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<housecat> don't worry, i don't
<housecat> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.185.1ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:9.3.0-1ubuntu2 (focal), package size 5 kB, installed size 50 kB (Only available for mips; mipsel; mipsn32; mipsn32el; mips64; mips64el; mipsr6; mipsr6el; mipsn32r6; mipsn32r6el; mips64r6; mips64r6el; amd64; i386; x32)
<ThinkT510> housecat: thanks
<frad> thx davido_
<davido_> So back to my earlier question; has anyone had any luck fixing 'authentication error' when refreshing or installing snaps? I seem pretty stuck.
<frad> do you guys use synaptic? I find it practical to find packages, but I don't know if there is a better way of looking for those. Also it's hlpful to install dependencies...
<davido_> sudo apt list |grep *whatever*
<davido_> I just use apt to install. It pulls down the dependencies. synaptic is just a colorful wrapper around that anyway.
<frad> ok, so that command calls the server to tell me what packages are named like the name I wrote (say firefox) and will only list packages compatible with my current distro, correct?
<comicsansgreenki>  or apt search <package>
<davido_> correct.
<davido_> yeah, apt search too.
<davido_> I'm just lazy; the muscle memory takes over; I use grep for so much else.
 * comicsansgreenki is dropping nickname for m-curloxide
<frad> so, I upgraded to 20.04 and now Im trying to add flacon to my laptop. I executed 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:flacon/ppa', as instructed by https://launchpad.net/~flacon/+archive/ubuntu/ppa to get:  The repository 'cdrom://Xubuntu 20.04 LTS _Focal Fossa_ - Release amd64 (20200423) focal Release' does not have a Release file. What should I do?
<comicsansgreenki> Short answer: Disable it
 * comicsansgreenki is typing long answer...
<zaizaizai86> Hi, so I flashes ubuntu iso on an usb flash. But when I boot it, I get grub>
<zaizaizai86> why would this happen?
<comicsansgreenki> frad: Software & Updates (in the list of apps) > Other Software > uncheck the cdrom:// repo
<comicsansgreenki> long answer*
<frad> comicsansgreenki, haha, thanks, proceeding...
<frad> thank you comicsansgreenki , it worked
<comicsansgreenki> np
<frad> if any of you can help with a font size question about hexchat, feel free to join that channel and suggest a solution. Thank you!
<zap0> frad rigth click in the text window, Settings > Preferences > Appearance
<frad> about sudo apt list |grep: I am now looking for an e-book viewer I used before the upgrade. The name of the app is ebookviewer, or e-book-viewer or something similar. The old me would go to synaptic and search for it. Eventually I'd find a package with a similar name. How do you guys proceed if confronted with a similar situation?
<frad> I see, so you first trial and error the name :D
<frad> op
<clarkk> in ubuntu 18.04, the notifications are truncated in the notifications panel. How can I see the full message?
<lotuspsychje> clarkk: screenshot please?
<Denethr> Hi everyone, my system is not booting on ubuntu anymore after I installed a new SSD and changed some sata connections. I get to the grub menu (I have dual boot windows), but when choosing ubuntu it just shows a blank screen with a white cursor blinking. I booted on a usb stick and can see the main ubuntu partition is still there, how can I repair
<Denethr> grub so that it works again?
<lotuspsychje> one for you EriC^^
<EriC^^> actually seems like post-grub issue but Denethr did you change ubuntu or its still on the same hdd?
<EriC^^> or did you transfer it to another etc
<Denethr> it's still on the same SSD
<Denethr> the partition UUID is still the one that i see in grub.cfg
<Denethr> but i moved the sata connections of the drives and added another one, so I don't know if that can confuse grub
<Denethr> (I don't know much about this)
<EriC^^> did you change any settings in the bios ahci/raid etc
<Denethr> I had to change one nvme drive to be with SATA instead of PCIe because of limitations of my motherboard (if that makes sense)
<EriC^^> Denethr: maybe try to chroot from the live usb and reinstall grub and see what happens
<Denethr> how do I do that? just sudo chroot on the partition?
<EriC^^> Denethr: yeah mount the root fs at /mnt
<EriC^^> then run 'for i in /dev /proc /sys; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done'
<EriC^^> then sudo chroot /mnt , mount -a, then grub-install and finally update-grub
<EriC^^> Denethr: if it still doesnt work maybe check that the menu entry in grub is right by pressing 'e' over it and check the uuid there etc. if that all checks out then try to remove quiet splash and maybe put 'debug ignore_loglevel' and look for whats happening
<vladoski> hi guys, can anyone tell me why copying numerous files on ubuntu it's so slow compared to windows?
<Denethr> so I'm chroot in the right directory, grub-install says "grub-install: error: install device isn't specified"
<Denethr> do I need more arguments?
<EriC^^> Denethr: ah, it's a legacy grub not uefi
<Denethr> that's confusing, I boot using uefi
<EriC^^> Denethr: try 'grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX' replacing sdx with your main hdd
<EriC^^> Denethr: yeah i somehow thought you had uefi too
<doomlist3> mpv has audio that can be buffered via emacs? can emacs generalize any output of say mpv, without using packages
<EriC^^> Denethr: can you run outside of the chroot 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link here?
<doomlist3> I'd like to output epub as well, but without using packages, and also pdf
<frad> how do I type non ascii characters like German umlauts or the French ae?
<Ascavasaion> Hello all... I have downloaded picore.img and am trying to burn it to an SD card on an Ubuntu machine.  sudo dd if=/home/joel/Downloads/picore/piCore-9.0.3.img of=/dev/sdb1 claims to have written the ISO, 100352+0 records in | 100352+0 records out | 51380224 bytes (51 MB, 49 MiB) copied, 10.5901 s, 4.9 MB/s  But the thing does not boot in the pi, nor does it even register as a mountable partition on the Ubuntu machine it
<Ascavasaion> was made on.  any ideas please.
<Denethr> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/ow7p
<frad> I added language support for french and German
<Denethr> sdb5 should be ubuntu
<EriC^^> Denethr: type 'grep efi /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Denethr> somehow doesn't work - but fstab in the chroot shows this: UUID=261F-B659  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<younder> Ascavasaion, Not sure, what capasity is the SD (in Gb)?
<Denethr> and # /boot/efi was on /dev/nvme0n1p2 during installation sorry
<Ascavasaion> Hello all... I have downloaded picore.img and am trying to burn it to an SD card on an Ubuntu machine.  sudo dd if=/home/joel/Downloads/picore/piCore-9.0.3.img of=/dev/sdb1 claims to have written the ISO, 100352+0 records in | 100352+0 records out | 51380224 bytes (51 MB, 49 MiB) copied, 10.5901 s, 4.9 MB/s  But the thing does not boot in the pi, nor does it even register as a mountable partition on
<EriC^^> Denethr: ok, outside of the chroot, type 'sudo mount -B /run /mnt/run'
<Ascavasaion> the Ubuntu machine it was made on.  any ideas please.
<EriC^^> Denethr: then in the chroot type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link
<EriC^^> Ascavasaion: i think you might have to dd it to of=/dev/sdb rather than sdb1
<Ascavasaion> EriC^^: Oooh, let me try
<Denethr> https://termbin.com/78te
<EriC^^> Ascavasaion: also run 'sync' after you dd it so that everything gets copied (from the cache)
<frad> aäSẞ
<EriC^^> Denethr: ok, seems both grub legacy and uefi are installed, type 'apt-get remove grub-pc grub-pc-bin'
<frad> sweet
<Denethr> in chroot right?
<EriC^^> Denethr: yeah
<Ascavasaion> EriC^^: Perfecto!
<Ascavasaion> EriC^^: Thank you, worked first time
<EriC^^> Ascavasaion: great, no problemo
<Denethr> EriC^^ somehow my sources are messed up, getting 404... let me try to fix this (I didn't boot on ubuntu in a while)
<EriC^^> Denethr: ok
<Denethr> EriC^^ok I managed to remove the packages
<Denethr> should i try gub-install again?
<Denethr> rub*
<Denethr> grub*
<Denethr> EriC^^ if I undertsand well it tried to run grub-install automatically but there were some errors: https://termbin.com/fzpr - is that normal?
<Denethr> stupid question - does it matter if I booted into the USB key using UEFI or not?
<EriC^^> Denethr: yeah it matters cause if the usb isnt booted in uefi mode it cant access the uefi entries in the motherboard (no efivars found)
<Denethr> ok that probably explains it....
<Denethr> i'll reboot
<EriC^^> Denethr: ok
<Denethr> Somehow uninstalling the wrong grub seems to have fixed it, I was able to boot from disk this time :-)
<Denethr> thanks for the help!
<EriC^^> Denethr: great :) no problem
<ubuntutr> hi
<ubuntutr> does anyone know about #plesk
<ubuntutr> nobody interested
<zhanx> or you failed to wait
<ubuntutr> No
<ubuntutr> nameserver ns1 ...
<ubuntutr> how can I do that
<frad> I need to make a live usb stick. Is unetbooting still the way to go?
<ThinkT510> frad: if you are making it from linux then it might be easier to simply use dd (please make absolutely sure you select the right drive if you use this method)
<clarkk> in ubuntu 18.04, the notifications are truncated in the notifications panel. How can I see the full message?
<frad> ops here: Do you get paid or are you helping us for free?
<clarkk> lotuspsychje, sorry for the delay. Here's a screenshot https://www.dropbox.com/s/eulcao73yuqitox/Menu_471.png?dl=0
<frad> is there a German ubuntu channel?
<peanutbutterandc> Hey there!
<ThinkT510> !de | frad
<ubottu> frad: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<frad> thanks
<frad> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<frad> smart
<peanutbutterandc> The other day, after I `apt install flatpak`-ed on an Ubuntu 20.04 machine (please don't kill me for using flatpaks instead of snapd), I think it had flathub remote configured automatically to be both system/user. Now I need to do that on another distro. Does anyone have any pointers, please?
<vimart> frad:try #ubuntu.de
<ubuntutr> heyy
<vimart> Hey ubuntutr
<ubuntutr> https://52.250.22.112/
<ubuntutr> Ý have plesk server
<ubuntutr> i did everything nameserver not working
<ubuntutr> Does anyone have information ?
<ubuntutr> i use godaddy
<ubuntutr> i create ns1.ddddd.com ns2.ddddd.com
<ubuntutr> Nameserver
<ubuntutr> https://talk.plesk.com/threads/nameserver-ns1.356662/
<ubuntutr> https://intodns.com/lugatta.com
<frad> can a faulty internet connection don't fully download packages during an upgrade but show the packages as correctly and fully installed?
<EriC^^> frad: that's unlikely
<EriC^^> frad: is the package cache updated? apt-get update
<frad> EriC^^, hi, I'm just trying to guess the reason why I had to nuke my old installation
<peanutbutterandc> Does anyone here have flatpak installed on their 20.04 system?
<frad> what do you guys recommend? fresh installs or upgrades?
<vladoski> Hi guys, I'm trying to copy some files from an NTFS hd to another NTFS hard disk on ubuntu
<vladoski> the problem is that's so slow
<vladoski> i've tried to use big_writes as a mount flag
<vladoski> but it's the same without it
<vladoski> 1h for 200 jpegs it's a lot even for slow hds
<vimart> I've problems whent typing on my laptop with 20.04 because of touchpad.
<vimart> any way to switchoff touchpad while typing?
<vimart> BTW Xubuntu
<peanutbutterandc> Is anybody here running ubuntu 20.04?
<peanutbutterandc> ...and would like to check a few things out please?
<peanutbutterandc> Anyone? Please?
<ThinkT510> peanutbutterandc: what do you want to check out?
<Idan123> Hey, trying to set up an X11 dummy server and in need for a  good guide on it subject, any ideas?
<peanutbutterandc> ThinkT510, Hey there! Sorry my internet went down
<peanutbutterandc> ThinkT510, Could you please `apt install flatpak` on your ubuntu 20.04 machine if that isn't too much hassle for you  please?
<ThinkT510> peanutbutterandc: it installed just fine
<peanutbutterandc> ThinkT510, What is the output of `flatpak remote-list` please?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<vimart> Morning BluesKaj
<ubuntutr> can you login to the address www.ircop.net ?
<ThinkT510> peanutbutterandc: there is no output, just a blank line
<BluesKaj> hi vimart
<peanutbutterandc> ThinkT510, That is awfully strange. This is ubuntu 20.04, is it not?
<ThinkT510> peanutbutterandc: yes, i'm running 20.04
<peanutbutterandc> ThinkT510, curioser and curioser. Thank you very much good sir. Could you please add flathub (no sudo): "flatpak remote-add --if-not-exists flathub https://flathub.org/repo/flathub.flatpakrepo" Please remember - no sudo
<ThinkT510> peanutbutterandc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QGtY9pbyhm/
<ThinkT510> i'm running i3 so desktop icons don't concern me
<peanutbutterandc> ThinkT510, Thank you very much...
<ThinkT510> peanutbutterandc: flatpak remote-list now shows flathub system
<peanutbutterandc> ThinkT510, I see. Thank you very much kind sir.
<ThinkT510> peanutbutterandc: i'm guessing this means flatpak on 20.04 doesn't come with any repos configured by default
<Tr1nk> hello
<Tr1nk> does anyone dealt with hpe_ltt under ubuntu ?
<Tr1nk> https://support.hpe.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?swItemId=MTX_3593db9380dc4d1e98f0c03cbc#tab2
<Tr1nk> the package seems to be only for redhat
<Tr1nk> thx by advance if you can help
<Tr1nk> you/one
<younder> ThinkT510, Ubuntu mostly uses snap's.
<ThinkT510> younder: yes, i'm aware of that. just wondering what peanutbutterandc is trying to figure out
<peanutbutterandc> ThinkT510, So, I recently configured an acquaintance's Ubuntu 20.04 like this: installed `flatpak` and `gnome-software` and `gnome-software-plugin-flatpak`, and configured `gnome-software` to only show flatpaks and install only flatpaks (per-user installation)
<peanutbutterandc> ThinkT510, and today I can't seem to be able to do it on another machine
<ThinkT510> peanutbutterandc: at what point does it fail?
<peanutbutterandc> ThinkT510, It doesn't. Gnome software isn't talking to users local flatpak remote....
<peanutbutterandc> so... I guess it never talks to each other
<peanutbutterandc> at all
<peanutbutterandc> lol
<ThinkT510> peanutbutterandc: unfortunately i'm not a fan of these software centres. give me synaptic any day over those things. sorry i can be of much more help
<ThinkT510> can't
<peanutbutterandc> ThinkT510, It's all right. I am just trying to set it up for a friend
<captainfantastic> I remember Ubuntu and other Linux pop ups suggesting BIOS upgrades. But I can't find it back to update my bios. How do I open a tool to update my BIOS while running ubuntu
<ejr> hi! i am trying to completely remove and reinstall a package (chromium browser) that was installed with snap. however it does not work. when i try to purge chromium dpkg returns an error because "chromium-browser is in a very bad inconsistent state" and i should reinstall it
<tomreyn> captainfantastic: ubuntu / gnome software should provide a GUI, fwupd a CLI
<aeplus> captainfantastic: perhaps perform a normal update using "Ubuntu Software"?
<ejr> but when i run dpkg-reconfigure chromium-browser, it complains that it is in a bad state and broken
<ejr> so what can i do?
<tomreyn> ejr: i guess i'd remove the snap first, all revisions including backups, and then try to re-install the deb.
<tomreyn> if you can show the full outputs this may also help finding a better solution
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ejr> ah yes, i have already run snap remove chromium* before
<captainfantastic> @tomreyn @aeplus Thanks guys! it's in the ubuntu software center. Hasn't crossed my mind that ubuntu software would offer bios upgrades :)
<ejr> not sure about the snap backups though
<ejr> where can i find them?
<tomreyn> if you run    snap help    in a temrinal this should provide some hints
<tomreyn> i don't rmember the exact comands and am not a fan of supporting snap either.
<ejr> i let the 2 chromium snapshots be forgotten in snap, still it does not work
<tomreyn> Tr1nk: you can *possibly* use "alien" (a package you'd need to install via apt) to make use of this rpm archive: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1670744
<tomreyn> ejr: so lets see your outputs for the commands you discussed so far.
<john_rambo> I have a mp3 file and a bunch of jpg images ...I want to create a video in which the jpg images will appear in a slideshow and the mp3 audio will play in background ...Is there any GUI app which can do this ?
<ejr> tomreyn: result of purge command: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6T7WC7JRJC/
<ejr> result of dpkg-reconfigure is: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: chromium-browser is broken or not fully installed
<tomreyn> ejr: did you try to re-install, as the 'purge' output and i suggested? and if so, what's the output there?
<ejr> and sudo snap chromium installs it, but when i open chromium with the icon it just doesnt start, when launching from the shell it says "No protocol specified/ [37051:37051:0516/142202.766462:ERROR:browser_main_loop.cc(1485)] Unable to open X display."
<ejr> ahh, no i did not try --reinstall, trying now
<tomreyn> i'm unable to help debug snap, but we can examine apt and dpkg further.
<ejr> this actually brought me further, it reinstalled... it does not boot yet but i will try some things, brb
<tomreyn> "boot"?
<ioria> can someone on bionic 18.04 simulate the installation of libappindicator3-dev  and share the output  ?  thanks   ' apt -s install libappindicator3-dev'
<younder> erj: can't open x display, sounds familiar. I have gotten it when trying to run stuff over ssh. It must be the virtual connection from the snap to your desktop that is failing.
<tomreyn> ioria: https://termbin.com/at40
<ioria> tomreyn, thanks
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<tomreyn> john_rambo: you're looking for a video editor software. a web search will find you some.
<tomreyn> john_rambo: this lists all i know of, and more: https://itsfoss.com/best-video-editing-software-linux/
<ejr> tomreyn: i meant "start", not boot
<ejr> but the X display error persists
<ejr> younder: how did you solve it?
<younder> Only have 20.04 on virtualbox for now. Tend to wait to the .1 release arrives somewhere in July before I do a reinstall.
<ejr> i am not actually running ssh
<ejr> maybe a reboot will help, brb
<tomreyn> ejr: what exactly is "it" now?
<younder> erj: I know but snat set's up a chrooted environment and requires to run on a subnet it set's up like say docker.
<WaV> If I'm currently dual booting 18.04 on one drive with Windows and want to get a second drive in the future, what would be the best way to dual boot 20.04 (upgrade or start from scratch?) and should I install it on the second drive separate from the existing Windows?
<Rozha> hallo how to dell user when hw ran some prog
<Rozha> hallo how to dell user when hw ran some prog
<ioria> tomreyn, thanks again (got a corrupted cache)
<tomreyn> Rozha: "dell" is not a verb. please rephrase your question. there are also localized ubuntu channels if this would be any better?
<tomreyn> ioria: ah, annoying, good luck with it.
<ioria> tomreyn, solved with your output. tx
<tomreyn> nice :)
<younder> tomreyn, funny that, usually it your input that solves things ;)
<tomreyn> WaV: i guess if i wanted to prevent reinstalling windows then i'd keep it on the same storage where it is at, and not change the order in which this disk is seen by the firmware, and install ubuntu on the second drive.
<tomreyn> younder: :)
<WaV> tomreyn: I don't believe the computer came with installation media for Windows, but if it does I certainly wouldn't exclude it as an option.
<WaV> (assuming it's easier/less messy)
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<tomreyn> WaV: #ubuntu is not usually known as a windows support channel (try ##windows), but i guess we can say that you download an iso and write it to a usb stick using e.g. "woeusb" on ubuntu.
<tomreyn> hi Odo
<WaV> tomreyn: fair enough. You had said to install 20.04 on to the second drive in your previous statement. What would you do with the 18.04 installation at that point?
<WaV> (the one that is on the already existing drive)
<ShapeShifter499> I recently got Ubuntu 20.04 onto a HP Pro 408 G1 tablet I have. One major issue I have right now is rotation, it seems off by one angle   Holding it upright in portrait mode it rotates to the right landscape, holding it in landscape it rotates to the right again. Does anyone know how I could fix this?
<tomreyn> WaV: move its data (/home) to the 20.04 installation, delete its partitions, use the free space to grow that of windows or use it as another partition or LVM PV on ubuntu.
<tomreyn> WaV: food time here, bbl.
<WaV> tomreyn: Sounds easy enough. cfdisk and nuke. Have fun.
<tomreyn> WaV: thanks. one more note: don't have more than one efi system partition, an keep it where it is now (i'm not sure how well windows or your mainboard firmware would handle it otherwise).
<tomreyn> also the ubuntu installers don't cope well with situations where there is more than one.
<WaV> tomreyn: Ok, thank you. I'll keep that in mind. Just waiting on hdd prices to come down a bit.
<rapidwave> Apparently Docker conflicts with UFW in that it wants to write rules. Anyone know of a work-around?
<rapidwave> Is turning UFW off the only work-around?
<jmcvaughn> rapidwave: not remotely familiar with the issue so can't be of much use myself unfortunately, but this github issue seems like a good starting point and points to several other issues and resources: https://github.com/docker/for-linux/issues/690
<diverdude> i have a dualboot system w. windows10 and ubuntu18.04. I want to add ubuntu 20.04 as a 3rd OS. I have prepared a partition (/dev/sdb3) and made a bootable usb. I am now running the installation and i am choosing my prepared partition. Q: What do i choose in "Device for boot loader installation:" ? Of course i don't want to destroy my existing bootload setup - i just want to add this new ubuntu 20.04 in the same boot menu. How do I do that?
<jmcvaughn> rapidwave: particularly this comment: https://github.com/docker/for-linux/issues/690#issuecomment-529319051
<clarkk> in ubuntu 18.04, the notifications are truncated in the notifications panel. How can I see the full message?
<clarkk> Here's a screenshot https://www.dropbox.com/s/eulcao73yuqitox/Menu_471.png?dl=0
<x0n> Raspi, ubuntu focal. While running the zfs Scripts in initrd, I get a several minutes long wait during boot. I've ruled out other possible problems. How can I get useful debug output?
<jmcvaughn> diverdude: it seems that choosing not to install the bootloader during the 20.04, then booting into 18.04 and running `sudo update-grub` to pick up the new installation should work: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/155396/how-to-have-triple-boot-linux-mint-17-cinnamon-ubuntu-14-04-windows-8
<jmcvaughn> x0n: https://github.com/openzfs/zfs/wiki/Debian-GNU-Linux-initrd-documentation seems you can pass `zfs_debug=on` kernel param
<oerheks> yes*
<lotuspsychje> clarkk: what is your screen resolution?
<dex1983> Hi
<dex1983> I wanted to test a VPN Killswitch Tutorial (https://www.codeproject.com/Articles/1266552/Create-a-VPN-killswitch-with-UFW), but I have a problem the tun/tap does not appear when testing in my virtual ubuntu machine. I use NAT network settings, what I have to do that a VPN connection will work in a virtual ubuntu machine?
<diverdude> I am following this tutorial to install cuda: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-cuda-on-ubuntu-20-04-focal-fossa-linux    But I have to install cuda 10.1 and not latest. How do I ensure that?
<ikonia> what do you mean how do you ensure it ?
<diverdude> ikonia: i mean how do i make sure that its not 10.2 that is installed instead of 10.1?
<ikonia> there are 4 guides on that page
<ikonia> how you verify the version will depend on which approach you take
<diverdude> 4? i see only 2. one for ubuntu repo and one for cuda repo
<ikonia> sorry - there are 4 steps
<ikonia> one of them is "how to check the version"
<diverdude> 4? there are 3 in the first and 5 in the second
<ikonia> How to install CUDA toolkit from Ubuntu Repository
<ikonia> How to install CUDA toolkit from CUDA repository
<ikonia> How to compile example CUDA C code and execute program
<ikonia> How to Check CUDA version
<diverdude> yes ok - i know that...but i want to check it before i install it....these cuda drivers are nuts...once its installed in the system its impossible to properly clean it up again if i want to upgrade/downgrade or change it
<ikonia> if you're using package managed versions as the two approaches in this guide state - it's easy to clean up and upgrade
<ikonia> as the packages contain the files and will control the version and the install/removal of files
<ikonia> when you issue the commands it tells you the version it's going to install
<ikonia> either allow it or stop it
<diverdude> ikonia: yeah ok....i should probably use the ubuntu repo version then
<diverdude> ikonia: do you know if the nvidia drivers will be installed automatically when i just do apt-get install nvidia-cuda-toolkit? Because i think the drivers and the toolkit are 2 different things
<ikonia> depends on the packages and if they depend on each other
<oerheks> standard you would have nvidia drivers from install
<ikonia> again it will tell you what it's going to install
<grym> i've just updated from 16.04 to 18.04.  steam used to work; now when i attempt to start steam i get the following output, about unmet dependencies in libgl1-mesa-dri:i386.  What's up with this?
<ikonia> that means the pacakges it needs are not present
<diverdude> oerheks: so you mean when i installed ubuntu 20.04 it already ships with the correct nvidia drivers?
<grym> apt doesn't seem to know how to resolve the dependencies i seem to need.
<oerheks> diverdude, that is the idea yes, check " nvidia-smi "
<lotuspsychje> grym: can you pastebin the full output of apt please, volunteers can take a look for you
<ikonia> grym: probably because they are coming from a repo that's not an ubuntu repo
<grym> lotuspsychje: ... i missed the paste somehow.
<ikonia> and as you've upgraded I suspect your repo is now pointing at the wrong version
<grym> lotuspsychje: ikonia https://bpa.st/IZQA
<ikonia> ubuntu will resolve depenendencies if they are available to it
<grym> ikonia: no, libgl1-mesa-dev is something that apt-search can see
<ikonia> grym: it can see the package  - it's the version and the architecture that matters
<oerheks> does upgrade disable i386 archtecture?
<grym> it's also installed
<diverdude> oerheks: there is no nvidia-smi command
<RambosFace> hello
<diverdude> oerheks: only nvidia-detector
<grym> diverdude: then you don't have drivers installd properly
<ikonia> grym: it's not installed or it wouldn't be a broken dependency
<RambosFace> Where are the sources of the drivers that Ubuntu is shipping with ?
<grym> ikonia: `libgl1-mesa-dri is already the newest version (19.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.3).`
<ikonia> grym: what architecture is that package
<diverdude> grym: but oerheks said it shipped with 20.04....and this is a total fresh install of 20.04
<grym> ikonia: amd64, so that's to your theory.  how do i also give steam the 32-bit version
<ikonia> grym: Error: You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:
<ikonia> grym: the error message is stelling you what you are missing
<ikonia> !i386
<ubottu> For information about the future of support for i386 packages in Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine and onward, please read the following official statement: https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts . Note this applies only to i386 (Intel/AMD) builds, not other 32-bit architectures like arm.
<ikonia> !multilib
<grym> diverdude: i've always had to install the nvidia/cuda/cudnn stack manuallyh
<RambosFace> Where could I find the sources of RTL8723DE driver that Ubuntu 20.04 is using?(it is clearly different from rtlwifinew repository)
<grym> diverdude: haven't tried 20.x, but i wouldn't expect it to be different
<grym> ikonia: slow bot
<ikonia> grym: no, the factoid is missing
<x0n> jmcvaughn: thanks! I had expected this to get me just what I need, but apparently there's a log gap in the init script. Before the zfs_debug option is honoured, the initscript calls /scripts/local-premount. I found out by specifying 'debug=vc' on kernel command line. Not yet sure what's the real culprit, but it's in local-premount
<grym> ikonia: ok, so going down the `apt install <foo>:i386` is getting a little daunting... this doesn't feel right at all https://bpa.st/T23Q
<ikonia> grym: looks right
<ikonia> resolve the dependencies and you'll be fine
<oerheks> grym, 'dpkg-architecture --list' shows if i386 archtecture is enabled, i guess it is removed during upgrade?
<grym> ikonia: how far down this tree am i going to have to go
<ikonia> grym: no idea, I don't know what you had installed on your system, how your upgrade went, etc etc
<grym> ikonia: because there's a mishmosh of i386 and 64 in that list
<ikonia> grym: there will be, there is also a danger in later ubuntu versions the package no longer exists, or has been renamed
<grym> ikonia: and yet apparently steam works for many people on 18.x :|
<ikonia> grym: they may have a different version / their dependencies are met
<ikonia> again, I don't know the state of your system, which is why I said resolve the dependencies
<ph88> i'm trying a dist upgrade but something is going wrong https://bpa.st/JDJQ what can i do about it ?
<oerheks> ph88, remove postgres an neo4j repo?
<Sven_vB> hi :) On xenial 32 bit, I try to use ImageMagick to convert SVG to PNG: convert -- /usr/share/icons/Humanity/categories/48/applications-chat.svg chat.png ; echo rv=$? # result: "Aborted¶ rv=134" what am I doing wrong?
<Sven_vB> convert --version: Version: ImageMagick 6.8.9-9 Q16 i686 2019-11-12 http://www.imagemagick.org
<ph88> oerheks, i don't know either? but i like postgresql and neo4j !
<oerheks> 3rd party repo without i386 packages.. you like it?
<Sven_vB> are there better ways to convert SVG to PNG from command line?
<ph88> oerheks, i liked it on 19.10 ye
<RambosFace> can anyone help me ?
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: try inkscape
<RambosFace> please
<RambosFace> I almost feel invisible here
<oerheks> remove them and add them after upgrade again? now it is bugging your upgrade attempt
<RambosFace> ?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | RambosFace
<ubottu> RambosFace: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, that's too big a dependency. I probably should have clarified, the conversion is just one action in a bash script I'd like to distribute.
<oerheks> nobody can help you, RambosFace, unless you type your real question
<mrtrousers> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 20.04 Focal Fossa. Trouble is i am trying to print in a canonc pixma MP 250 to no avail. Any help appreciated, thanks.
<mrtrousers> It does scan though, what is even weirder. But no printing.
<mrtrousers> It did in 19.10 Eon Ermine before the upgrade to Focal Fossa.
<RambosFace> I use another distro than Ubuntu, I have a RTL8723DE wifi chip. The distro I am using doesn't support it out of the box. If I install it from the rtlwifi_new repo it is not like the Ubuntu one as the Ubuntu one can work with bluetooth without flaws. I want to know where are the sources of RTL8723DE driver that Ubuntu is using so I can install them myself
<RambosFace> Where are the sources stored ?
<RambosFace> oerheks: done
<diverdude> Hi, according to this guide: https://www.askmetutorials.com/2020/05/how-to-disable-nouveau-nvidia-driver-on.html I should be able to run a command in ubuntu 20.04 called `blacklist`, but when i try to run that I get `command blacklist not found`. Am I missing to install something?
<lotuspsychje> RambosFace: we can only support ubuntu official !flavours here
<clarkk> lotuspsychje, my screen resolution is 1920x1080
<RambosFace> I was hopping you will help me as Mint is based on Ubuntu
<Sven_vB> RambosFace, an easy way to find out is to boot an Ubuntu Live DVD, then ask aptitude where it would download them from.
<lotuspsychje> !mint | RambosFace
<ubottu> RambosFace: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<RambosFace> but I don't know what to download Sven_vB
<Sven_vB> RambosFace, then boot the Live DVD and ask here how to find that. :)
<mrtrousers> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 20.04 Focal Fossa. Trouble is i am trying to print in a canon pixma MP 250 to no avail. It did work before the upgrade in 19.10 Eon Ermine.
<oerheks> RambosFace, i wonder why your linux does not support rtlwifi
<RambosFace> Because it is an out of tree driver that doesn't happen to be yet in the kernel !!!
<oerheks> change your distro to ubuntu, done..
<RambosFace> That's why
<RambosFace> Ubuntu is slow
<RambosFace> done
<diverdude> nevermind
<Sven_vB> RambosFace, as you said yourself, Mate is based on Ubuntu, so if you like Mate, the problem can't be with Ubuntu itself.
<mrtrousers> RambosFace https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new , using google works.
<RambosFace> mrtrousers: if you don't read messages don't comment
<RambosFace> I said that the repo one is not working as the Ubuntu one
<RambosFace> Ubuntu devs made some fixes that are not in the repos
<Sven_vB> RambosFace, really, boot a live DVD where it works, verify it works, and then it will probably be easier to query the system about what its current drivers are and where they came from.
<oerheks> RambosFace, good luck then, ubuntu uses the regular git https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new.git
<RambosFace> oerheks: how do you know that ?
<RambosFace> I said that they made some fixes to get it working with bluetooth simultaneously
<lotuspsychje> RambosFace: move to the proper support channel for mint please
<Sven_vB> RambosFace, the fixes may be in dependecies of that repo
<mrtrousers> Anyone know how to get a canon pixma 250 to work in Ubuntu Focal Fossa 20.04?
<mesaboogie> mrtrousers: you want to import the pics from the camera?
<jmcvaughn> diverdude: that page is just badly formatted; it is saying that the contents of the file should be `blacklist nouveau\noptions nouveau modeset=0`, blacklist isn't a command
<mrtrousers> mesaboogie , no I want to print a pdf in an old inkjet printer, it's a canon pixma mp 250.
<mesaboogie> mrtrousers: ah, a printer
<mesaboogie> mrtrousers: settings/printers ?
<mrtrousers> I've tried, but then when i print nothing happens..
<mesaboogie> so it sees the printer then
<mesaboogie> at least the printer appears when you add it?
<mrtrousers> mesaboogie doing that process my printer doesnt show up, and i dont know what's the right option to set it up as a generic. Yes it does see it.
<vimart> mrtrousers:how about drivers from: https://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_mp_series/pixma_mp250.html?type=drivers&language=en&os=linux%20(64-bit)
<mesaboogie> https://canon-print.com/canon-pixma-mp250-series-drivers-windows-mac-linux/
<oerheks> maybe it is not a driver issue, is your user member of the lpadmin group?
<mrtrousers> mesaboogie Awsome, how did you find them? In canon.es canon.co.uk and canon us it was showing 0 drivers, like they had droped support or something.
<mesaboogie> mrtrousers: yes, there are the drivers
<Aison> how can I active changes in /etc/environment.d?
<Sven_vB> Aison, a program needs to import them, or be started from inside a shell that has imported the new environment files.
<x0n> jmcvaughn: found my culprit, it was fixrtc. Gonna compare with raspbian's initramfs, however I think a BR is in order. On the upside, I learned the one or other thing...
<diverdude> jmcvaughn: yeah i found out hehe
<Sven_vB> Aison, easiest way to apply them globally is to reboot.
<Aison> Sven_vB, ok, then I reboot ...
<Aison> ;)
<Aison> well, environment.d is not working anyway. I added a file 90rbenv.conf containing
<Aison> PATH=/opt/rbenv/bin:$PATH
<Aison> but this is not applied. Rebooted twice now
<mrtrousers> mesaboogie i install the driver but it doesnt work. There are 2 debs a generic one and an mp250 specific one installs, theo other has unmet dependencies.
<mrtrousers> mesaboogie also when adding the  printer, the system sees 2 usbe conections..
<mrtrousers> mesaboogie The specific mp250 driver asks for libtiff4 and libpng12
<C0nundrum> Hey guys. So i tried installing this this driver. It seams to work for connecting to wifi but when i try to create a access point it trys for a couple seconds, and then errors. Does anyone know a possible solution ?
<C0nundrum> https://github.com/jurobystricky/Netgear-A6210
<Sven_vB> mrtrousers, so, install those libs?
<Sven_vB> C0nundrum, does the hardware support AP mode?
<mrtrousers> Sven_vB Focal fossa has libtiff5 and sudo apt install libtiff4 doesn't find any package..
<oerheks> Sven_vB +1 .. not all hardware/driver supports AP
<Sven_vB> oerheks, good to know, thanks!
<Sven_vB> err sorry, I didn't see the "not"
<mrtrousers> mesaboogie Sven_vB trying to install the libs or their equivalent and see what happens
<mesaboogie> ok mrtrousers
<C0nundrum> Yes iw shows support under capabilities
<mesaboogie> looks like libtiff5 and libpng16 mrtrousers
<Sven_vB> mrtrousers, if you're lucky you can just change the version in the source files.
<mesaboogie> sounds good Sven_vB
<oerheks> this one says it supports AP mode https://github.com/worralph/netgear-a6210-driver-dkms
<C0nundrum> hm , i guess i could try that but it looks older ? How do i remove the previous driver ?
<oerheks> or an other version, no mention of AP mode ..https://github.com/kaduke/Netgear-A6210.git
<C0nundrum> How do i remove the old driver ?
<Sven_vB> how experimental or stable is ZFS support in Focal?
<mrtrousers> Depends: libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.8rel) but it is not installable                          Depends: libtiff4 but it is not installable
<oerheks> C0nundrum, last line on your first url; sudo dkms remove netgear-a6210/2.5.0 --all
<C0nundrum> This is what iw lsit showd btw
<C0nundrum> https://pastebin.com/58j4ybGb
<GR1M0R4CL3> zfs comes in version 0.8.3 in focal fossa
<mrtrousers> mesaboogie the solution was to install gutenprint manually throu terminal cuz the adding printer gui didnt add the driver properly or something.
<mrtrousers> Thanks measaboogie and Sven_vB
<mrtrousers> Thanks mesaboogie and Sven_vB
<C0nundrum> After i delete the driver from kernal modules, is there. way to force the kernal to remove it from memory , or do i have to reboot
<henninb> hi, i am setting up a router in ubuntu with 1 wan and two lans. can I setup the lans with 2 dhcp? I am able to get an address on lan1, but not on lan2. any advice?
<henninb> https://pastebin.com/dP8X0PCD
<oerheks> C0nundrum, reboot, to unload the dkms
<C0nundrum> dkms commands is for debian. it seems it gave error on ubuntu
<tomreyn> C0nundrum: kernel (not "kernAl") modules *are* drivers. once unloaded they are no longer active, and no longer in memory (other than maybe cached, but not in use). dkms is used on both debian and ubuntu.
<C0nundrum> i was able to remove it with modprobe -r
<C0nundrum> Also curious why do you think i should use a older fork of jurobystricky/Netgear-A6210 ?
<oerheks> it mentions AP in the description
<C0nundrum> worralph fork doesn't compile
<C0nundrum> also when compiling the original repo i got this error
<C0nundrum> was wondering if it was an issue
<tomreyn> in case you just tried to post and image or paste something: this failed. see also:
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> C0nundrum: ^
<C0nundrum> https://pastebin.com/y5uzR9NM
<C0nundrum> i miss pastie. less of a hasle than pastebin
<C0nundrum> ow never used the ubuntu one
<fgould> I am trying to install 20.04 raspberry pi image and it ends up at the login prompt instead of what I'm used to with mate. Do I have to install a desktop and enable it after installing the server? Also, is it possible to install the studio desktop because I couldn't find how to do that on top of 20.04?
<oerheks> i see no errors
<C0nundrum> o i guess it's a warning
<C0nundrum> it doesn't matter ?
<oerheks> i see no warning either ..
<tomreyn> fgould: for ubuntu studio, ask in #ubuntustudio. there is probably the ubuntustudio-desktop metapackage which would be a good start.
<fgould> gotcha @tomreyn, thanks for the redirect!
<tomreyn> oerheks: line 59 is a warning
<oerheks> oh, missed that
<tomreyn> fgould: you're welcome - i don'T know about your first question, but installing any of the flavour's meta packages (and ideall just one), should get you a graphical desktop
<fgould> yes, the documentation shows three example desktops as top used and a link to others including studio but there aren't the same install commands for studio, so I got lost.
<C0nundrum> So i just finished trying the last one you recommended. Same issue :(
<C0nundrum> This is the kernal messages i  get
<C0nundrum> https://pastebin.com/8nMxezKX
<robertparkerx> local hardware store didn't have any screws that would fit
<tomreyn> !who | robertparkerx
<ubottu> robertparkerx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<C0nundrum> oerheks See anything usefull in the kernal log ?
<x0n> anyone tried zsys yet?
<b3lt3r> fgould: just a warning - I am currently installing xcfe on my 19.10 raspi3 server and it is taking *FOREVER* been going a couple of hours at least now. Only putting it on to explore running it with vnc
<b3lt3r> sorry - not 19.10 - 20.04
<fgould> Thanks @b3lt3r. I might try that again to see if the basics work. If you get a chance, let me know how it goes for you. VNC is the next thing I too need to install and test.
<tomreyn> x0n: yes!
<tomreyn> fgould: just a note: there's no need (or use) for the @ prefix for highlighting users on IRC. just the nickname is good enough.
<b3lt3r> fgould: I'll update if it ever finishes :-) I don't want the GUI starting normally - just wanted it available on demand. If it does install I'll back the SD card up to img so repeat installs can be painless
<fgould> tomreyn, thanks for the update. I've been using Discord and it's required there.
<clarkk> on ubuntu 18.04, notifications are truncated in the notifications panel. How can I see the full message, or even see a log of it via the terminal? My screen resolution is 1920x1080. See screenshot https://www.dropbox.com/s/eulcao73yuqitox/Menu_471.png?dl=0
<robertparkerx> tomreyn whoops wrong channel
<oerheks> C0nundrum, time to install ubuntu again.
<x0n> tomreyn: how do you like it? is it ready for primetime yet? any major bugs?
<C0nundrum> *horrified face*
<C0nundrum> i guess no one tested it on bionic :/
<tomreyn> x0n: i don't know, i don't use it. i just know someone reported using it here. and you asked whether someone uses it.
<x0n> tomreyn: all right! well thanks for the info then, but... do you know by any chance who it was?
<tomreyn> x0n: hmm no, not really, it's been a while. but maybe just ask your non support (poll) question in #ubuntu-discuss, or ask a support question here. i bet there are more zfs users around here.
<oerheks> ah, zsys adds ZFS snapshots .. under devlopment https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/03/ubuntu-20-04s-zsys-adds-zfs-snapshots-to-package-management/
<x0n> tomreyn: it wasn't intended as a poll. I was hoping someone could tell me how usable the tool is currently as it apparently is no yet feature complete and also abysmally documented
<x0n> I'd like to try it. but it seems I'll need a special pool layout that zsys can work with
<x0n> but how? no docs
<oerheks> https://github.com/ubuntu/zsys some other clues besides arstechnica
<rjwiii> Has anyone gotten hplip to work in Ununtu 20.04?
<tomreyn> rjwiii: what's not working about it?
<rjwiii> tomreyn: I install hplip-gui and it complains about missing libs ... pyqt4
<tomreyn> rjwiii: the ubuntu focal package?
<x0n> oerheks: thanks. I've alreadey looked at that. didn't find any info on how to layout a pool there either :<
<rjwiii> Yes
<rjwiii> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> rjwiii: did you file a bug report, yet?
<rjwiii> tomreyn: not yet ... thought there might be a soulition/workaround out there ... Google is little help.
<tomreyn> x0n: sorry, i don't have a ny more info either. note it's still experimental.
<oerheks> install python-qt4-dbus and python-qt4 perhaps? https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/1748598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1748598 in HPLIP "hplip installer complaining about missing pyqt4-dbus and pyqt4 packages in Debian 9.3" [Undecided,In progress]
<tomreyn> rjwiii: if installing a package from your ubuntu release fails quoting dependency issues and that's not because of your own system is broken then filing a bug would be a good first step to take.
<x0n> tomreyn: yeah I'm feeling adventurous :) testing ubuntu focal on a raspberry pi, already hit a bug with ZFS that I spent several hours investigating... now I feel like going all the way
<tomreyn> oerheks: those don't exist in focal
<oerheks> oh, it changed to python3-pyqt5
<rjwiii> tomreyn: I will do that ...
<rjwiii> tomreyn: do you use hplip?
<tomreyn> rjwiii: not at this time, no (i used to). can you also share the output you get when installing hplip-gui?
<oerheks> this bugreport confirms hplip-gui is not ready.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/1876205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1876205 in HPLIP "I cannot install HPLIP on any flavor of Ubuntu 20.04" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rjwiii> tomreyn: which paste-bin to use?
<tomreyn> oerheks: that's a bug filed against upstream hplip, my hope is the ubuntu package (which has a dependency on the qt5 libs) might work.
<x0n> welp. looks like I'll have to grab an ISO and set up a VM with the one purpose of investigating how the installer sets up the zpool for zsys
<tomreyn> rjwiii: the one listed in the /topic
<rjwiii> tomreyn: I did a apt purge and re-installed hplip and it's party working ... I was able to setup a printer and the HP icon apears in the top bar, but I can't get the gui to appear. I can use the printer, though ...
<rjwiii> tomreyn: when I try hp-toolbox from CLI, I get dbus errors ...
<ioria> rjwiii,  and   ' hp-toolbox --disable-dbus  '  ?
<rjwiii> ioria: :thumbsup:
<ioria> i see
<rjwiii> ioria: that worked. Thanks. Do you know how do I get the top panel icon to work?
<ioria> rjwiii,  maybe with a gnome shell  extension ... give me a sec
<ioria> rjwiii,  you can try this : https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1031/topicons/
<ioria> rjwiii,  or this : https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/2311/topicons-plus/
<rjwiii> ioria: Nice, but the icon is already in the top panel ... it just doesn't launch the gui ...
<ioria> rjwiii, oh, i see
<rjwiii> ioria: Maybe in start up programs?
<ioria> rjwiii, well, you can try, but i'am not optimistic about that
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-panel/+bug/1810745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1810745 in hplip (Ubuntu) "HPLIP hp-systray tray icon does not show dropdown menu in MATE Panel on 18.04 LTS, 18.10, 19.04 and 19.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> rjwiii: so installing the hplip-gui package actually worked without an error? because you seemed to say the opposite earlier?
<ioria> rjwiii,   comment #8 is interesting
<rjwiii> tomreyn: partly this time ... I was able to get the printer to install, but the icon in the top panel doesn't work ... I've attempted this a few times from both Ubuntu packages & direct download ... then I found some instructions on how to completely purge everything and start over ... that's what worked ... partly
<tomreyn> rjwiii: an installation process either returns error messages or not, it doesn't do it partly.
<ioria> rjwiii, try to kill the icon and run  'dbus-launch hp-systray -x'
<rjwiii> ioria: no go ... ps aux says it's rinning, but no icon in top panel ...
<rjwiii> ioria: hold the phone ...
<ioria> ok
<rjwiii> ioria: just got an error dialog ... "No system tray detected on this system"
<stripeyare> Hello.
<ioria> rjwiii,  so you're using the default gnome-shell desktop not mate, right ?
<rjwiii> ioria: Yupper ... installed about a week ago ... Ubuntu 20.04 on a brand spanking new System76 Thelio ...
<stripeyare> I'm having an issue with running 60hz on my 4k TV on Ubuntu 20.04 on my Vizio V505-G9. I've made a post on the Level1tech forums that contains everything that I have tried so far. Here is the link: https://forum.level1techs.com/t/issues-with-getting-4k-60hz-working-on-ubuntu-20-04/157080
<ioria> rjwiii,  so you should have an icon in top left when you run hp-toolbox ?
<rjwiii> ioria: I can run the toolbox from CLI fine with --disable-dbus (as you told me), ...
<ioria> rjwiii,  and when you do it , is hp-systray running in bg ?
<puff> Anyone know how to customize the alt-tab/alt-tilde (~) behavior on stock ubuntu 18.04.04?
<puff> Specifically with respect to virtual workspaces?
<rjwiii> ioria: hp-systray didn't die ... killingn now ...
<puff> On previous versions, alt-tab cycled through only the windows on the current workspace.  In 18.04.04 alt-tilde cycles through all of the windows, even if they're in differetn workspaces, which makes workspaces kinda useless.
<rjwiii> ioria: Now I can run hp-toolbox from CLI and the icon appears in the top panel ...
<ioria> rjwiii,  ok ....
<rjwiii> ioria: BUT ... once I close the toolbox, I cannot reopen it with the icon in the top panel (HP Device Manager)
<rjwiii> ioria: ... or the Settings.
<ioria> rjwiii,  pkill hp-systray
<rjwiii> ioria: Icon dissappeared ...
<ioria> rjwiii,  do you also have another icon on the right ?
<rjwiii> ioria: No HP icon in the top panel at the moment ... ps aux | grep hp- shows no instances ...
<ioria> rjwiii,  yep, not working (once you have closed it)
<rjwiii> ioria: at least the printer is working for now ...
<ioria> ok
<Saurabh009> Hi, I have an issue, I am trying to set the static ip for my Ubuntu via network manager. But it is not saving. Once I close the window after putting all info, it switches back to the DHCP setting.
<rjwiii> ioria: GOT IT ... had to install the hplip plugin from CLI!
<Saurabh009> Any idea where I can look for it ?
<ioria> rjwiii,  ho, goo
<tomreyn> Saurabh009: and your ubuntu version is?
<tomreyn> Saurabh009: in a terminal, run: lsb_release -ds
<Saurabh009> Ok let me run this.
<Saurabh009> xenial
<stripeyare> I'm having an issue with running 60hz on my 4k TV on Ubuntu 20.04 on my Vizio V505-G9. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TrBc2psKwT/
<Saurabh009> sorry not xenial
<Saurabh009> focal, 20.04
<tomreyn> Saurabh009: is the internet connection working fine otherwise?
<Saurabh009> Yeah it is.
<Saurabh009> But I can't set static IP using nm-connection-editor.
<tomreyn> Saurabh009: i haven't experienced what you're saying, so i would say maybe try using nmcli or nm-tui to configure it
<tomreyn> Saurabh009: this may provide better error messages, or just make it work.
<Saurabh009> Ok I will try this.
<Saurabh009> there is another issue I am facing with the ssh service.
<rjwiii> Saurabh009: I had trouble setting a static IP. Keep in mind that you have to set your DHS server IPs, too ...
<tomreyn> Saurabh009: another approach you could try is to close any NM GUIs, disable the connection (thus going offline), then start nm-connection-edit, delete the connection profile and re-create it (but not go online, yet), configure the profile with the static IP address and then save the profile and enable it.
<Saurabh009> Ok I will do it now.
<Saurabh009> With the ssh I have this issue. ssh.service is always dead if I boot system. then I have to manually with systemctl restart ssh.service.  and it starts working.
<BeavisOnFire> Hi
<Saurabh009> It works fine until the next boot.
<BeavisOnFire> Is there an easy way to make a keyboard shortcut for «opening a terminal here» in Nautilus ?
<tomreyn> Saurabh009: you should probably review some logs there
<tomreyn> Saurabh009: journalctl -b    gives you all the logs since the latest reboot.
<Saurabh009> let me try this
<pepperjack> does anyone know if there is a brower / package available in official repos that actually enables hardware acceleration for a browser?  I can't find anything that adds vaapi to chromium for example
<pepperjack> youtube uses like 50% cpu
<pepperjack> it's pretty easy to see that hw acceleration isn't working if you compare any of the browser's cpu usage to the cpu usage opening the same youtube link in vlc for example
<newuser444467899> i install amdgpu-pro on xubuntu 18.04.4HWE and my pc start freezing and laggs. If i install amdgpu-pro on ubuntu 18.04.4 any freeze still present or its xubuntu bag?
<lakitu> can i expect a smooth distro upgrade from 18.10 to 20.04 LTS?
<lakitu> & do i remember it right: `sudo do-release upgrade`?
<tomreyn> you'd need to upgrade to a suported release first of all
<oerheks> lakitu, whatever you do, prepare a fresh iso on usb first. have fun!
<lakitu> ah
<lakitu> not a bad fall back
<lakitu> fallback*
<Saurabh009> journctl -b | grep ssh just showed this one "Listening on GnuPG cryptographic agent (ssh-agent emulation)."
<tomreyn> also take precautions, use ppa-purge and look for remaining third party / untracked packages and package versions using apt-forktracer
<lakitu> tomreyn: what are supported releases, then?
<lakitu> which of the two i mentioned is not?
<tomreyn> !18.10 | lakitu
<ubottu> lakitu: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Support ended July 18th, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
<lakitu> oh
<lakitu> so i can't even `do-release upgrade` now?
<lakitu> ??*
<lakitu> 20 releases.
<lakitu> 29*
<oerheks> if it does not work, see !eolupgrade
<tomreyn> you can try, i'm not sure. if it doesn't work you'll need to upgrade manually
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lakitu> thanks
<oerheks> long time you had updates, so we are not responsible if it fails.
<lakitu> be nice to get a little time-out notification or something - taskbar reminder, about this
<tomreyn> Saurabh009: i was rather meaning to suggest to look for problems with network interfaces and connections.
 * lakitu checks oerheks link
<pepperjack> lakitu: there isn't really a great solution.  even the rolling release distros, if you wait too long it turns into a nightmare to try to upgrade.
<lakitu> oerheks' link
<oerheks> lakitu, you ignored it while updating.. long time ago
<newuser444467899> IS anyone have trouble with amdgpu-pro drivers on ubuntu 18.04.4?
<lakitu> but by that time... well i won't quarrel
<mnabid> BeavisOnFire: Try this https://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?319070-Keyboard-shortcut-for-Open-in-Terminal-option-in-Nautilus
<BeavisOnFire> Thank you mnabid
<tomreyn> lakitu: indeed, such a notification would be nice to have. actually there are regular reminders that a new version is available, though. but none, i think, which tells you how much time you have left, or that times' up. i suggested this a while ago, i think in the form of a bug report (a feature request).
<mnabid> BeavisOnFire: glad to help.
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: it's not uncommon to cause trouble. we don't support it here, though, please get support from amd directly (it's not part of ubuntu).
<pepperjack> newuser444467899: what sort of problem?  do you have a specific need for them?  Most cases best to stick to amdgpu
<lakitu> ah. i think if we get any reminders we should get such a one, tom.
<lakitu> alrighty
<lakitu> worst case i fresh install my OS
<newuser444467899> pepperjack freeze pc with amdgpu-pro
<lakitu> my home partition was separate, my personal data is on a separate partition
<lakitu> it shouldn't be a problem
<lakitu> i just backed up to disc too, as a extra precaution
<enriooooooo> why the whole world get stuck when browser scripts are a problem?
<Saurabh009> It just says the service is dead whenever I start the system but restarting the service works. -_-
<lakitu> also it seems like firefox has been memory-leak freezing my computer. i guess i could talk to firefox, but just fyi
<pepperjack> newuser444467899: sorry dude.  you could boot recovery if needed if freezing is that bad and uninstall but I'm not sure what the best channel for you to get support for the pro driver would be
<lakitu> i'm in Kubuntu 18.10
<lakitu> (i'll try the newer)
<lakitu> (release of Kubuntu)
<newuser444467899> pepperjack amd have irc channel?
<pepperjack> there is #radeon but I'm not sure how active it is
<pepperjack> manjaro
<pepperjack> sorry, ignore that
<BeavisOnFire> mnabid: thanks a lot for helping. It works perfectly !
<newuser444467899> pepperjack ok
<jem> Hello, I need full names ("user@mydomain.org") to be recognized the same as "user" by POP, which was possible until today's upgrade, any help?
<tomreyn> jem: what's "POP"?
<jem> tomreyn: POP3, sorry
<jem> Maybe also for SMTP, if anything different is necessary
<enriooooooo> why the whole world get stuck when browser scripts are a problem?
<tomreyn> jem: and you run which release of ubuntu,a nd which pop3 client?
<jem> Let me check
<tomreyn> enriooooooo: my part of the world didn't get stuck recently
<enriooooooo> it just freezes tomreyn
<tomreyn> enriooooooo: but this sounds more like a philosophical discussion, maybe ##philosophy would be a better plance to discuss existential issues?
<enriooooooo> never had these type of issues in other os.
<jem> tomreyn: 4.15.0-99-generic #100-Ubuntu
<tomreyn> jem: this looks like a linunx kernel package version
<jem> I'm not sure about the client, I understand this is a server side problem
<jem> Oh
<tomreyn> jem: lsb_release -ds    returns your ubuntu version
<jem> Ok
<jem> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<enriooooooo> tomreyn, are you sure? in what way its philosophical discussion
<enriooooooo> the os freezes
<enriooooooo> im using LTS version of ubuntu
<tomreyn> enriooooooo: maybe i misunderstood what you mean by "world getting stuck", maybe you mean that your computer seems to freeze temporarily?
<jem> Sorry, now I see what you said about the version, it's being a hard day :)
<enriooooooo> temporarily? need to reboot
<enriooooooo> every time
<tomreyn> jem: so you're running ubuntu 18.04.4 with linux 4.15, and while you were able to authenticate to some (which?) remote (?) pop3 service using some (which?) software and a username in the form of "user@example.org" you can only use a username in the form of "user" now?
<tomreyn> enriooooooo: i see. which ubuntu version are you running, how much ram does the system have?
<lakitu> heh - enriooooooo to your question, consider: WWJD?
<lakitu> heh heh heh
<jem> tomreyn: Let me explain, I'm not trying to identify myself from ubuntu as client, I'm running an ubuntu server with all the accounts and the users can't now identify to my server
<lakitu> ('little joke)
<enriooooooo> i'm using ubuntu 16.04 and 4GB ram
<enriooooooo> browser is midori
<oerheks> ..when browser scripts are a problem?
<enriooooooo> yes oerheks
<tomreyn> jem: right, it's good to provide details from the start, not make people guess. it's great you're starting to do so now.
<jem> Sorry
<jem> I tried to summarize and obviously it was too much
<enriooooooo> they take a whole lot of time to load or there is some sort of memory required to modify dom.
<tomreyn> no problem, i'm just trying to explain how you can get help here easier
<velocitydev> Hello!
<enriooooooo> i believe its the later
<jem> Ok and thanks for that, tomreyn
<jem> I'm used to bring help in Wikipedia channels, but not to ask for it :)
<tomreyn> you're welcome, jem. so, which pop3 server are you running then?
<jem> I'm not sure, I have postfix but I understand it doesn't manage pop3
<velocitydev> I'm looking for a good GnuPG GUI. What would you recomend
<jem> Also dovecot
<velocitydev> ?
<jem> dovecot appears in the pop3 lines in the logs, so maybe that's the right answer?
<tomreyn> jem: dovecot is probably the pop3 server then. and it's unusual that you don't know which servers you run.
<jem> Well, I'm more a programmer than a sysamin
<jem> sysadmin*
<oerheks> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 3.36-1 (focal), package size 387 kB, installed size 2264 kB
<oerheks> velocitydev, else see https://gnupg.org/software/frontends.html
<velocitydev> I'm using Seahorse right now.
<tomreyn> jem: okay, maybe you can share some error messages, and discuss which updates were recently installed that you're saying may have introduced the problem
<jem> I knew about dovecot in fact, but I never had realized that it is "the" pop3 software
<jem> Ok
<jem> I'll try to do my best
<velocitydev> I was using Kleopatra
<enriooooooo> tomreyn, help
<jem> Here is an example line, tomreyn
<jem> May 16 13:31:01 localhost dovecot: pop3-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 5 attempts in 23 secs): user=<user@domain.org>, method=PLAIN, rip=xx.xx.xx.xx, lip=10.0.10.125, TLS, session=<8zN178OlUtpYBWo/>
<tomreyn> enriooooooo: i'm not familiar with midori, so i'm not sure i can help with it. maybe start by inspecting your system logs at the time it last froze.
<tomtiger11> velocitydev: favourite software questions like that are a bit like asking how long is a piece of string, it depends on your preferences and what you want to do with it
<tomreyn> jem: ok, this seem to confirm that login as this specific user with the password supplied there was not possible.
<jem> Yes, and of course I have tested myself that "user" is recognized but "user@domain" is not, with the same password
<tomreyn> jem: it doesn't necessarily conform that logging in with a username of just the "user part" of this email address (so "user"), with the very same password, would work, or would have worked.
<tomreyn> i see
<jem> I can confirm it
<jem> I tested it with our webmail client and from Outlook (sorry to mention Microsoft software)
<tomreyn> jem: so you're saying logging in with "user@domain" with a given password works not, but used to work. and that "user" with the same password always worked, and still works?
<jem> Yes to all
<tomreyn> jem: ok so investigate what changed recently. see the files in /var/log/apt/ for updates that were recently applied. also discuss any third party software you'Re using that could intervene.
<tomreyn> *interfere
<stripeyare> I'm having trouble with getting 4k 60hz to run under Ubuntu 20.04. I can only run 4k at 30hz. Here is a post that I made on the Ubuntu Forums with more information: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2443516&p=13957765#post13957765
<jem> tomreyn: Thanks, but could you be more specific? I mean, I understand that something changed in the new upgrade, but what I sould check first?
<jem> should*
<tomreyn> jem: well, the info that this broke as a result of applying system updates is something i gathered from what you said. system updates are carried out by 'apt' on ubuntu. while doing so, apt writes logs to the /var/log/apt directory. so, by reveiwing these logs you should be able to identify the componetn of your mail system that recently got updates, and which could have introduced the malfunction.
<tomreyn> jem: you can also run this and share its output, this just gathers some info on the state of your apt database, it doesn't actually change anything:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<jem> tomreyn: The upgrade that we did was in fact a replacement of one virtual machine by another, we kept the data but the software is basically new
<jem> The old machine has been moved to another IP so I can "compare things" if it's of any help
<tomreyn> jem: another 'details' you could have shared early on. ;)
<tomreyn> *detaiL
<tomreyn> jem: are there more such details i should be aware of?
<jem> Sorry again :) I summarized a lot because I didn't know if there would be people reading
<jem> I think not
<tomreyn> jem: so which software was the old system runnign, and which software is the new system running, and why did you make this change in the first place?
<jem> The change was needed because the previous was very old and we needed mainly a new usable webmail client
<jem> I give you the versions
<tomreyn> were those the same ubuntu versions at all?
<zetheroo> I am trying to view PDFs in 20.04 but the app and/or the entire system keeps crashing. I have tried with Evince and Atril.
<zetheroo> The PDFs are about 5MB in size.
<jem> tomreyn:
<jem> Old: Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.4 (squeeze), dovecot 1.2.15
<jem> New: Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS, dovecot 2.2.33.2 (d6601f4ec)
<tomreyn> jem: are you familiar with the term "migration"?
<jem> I guess so
<tomreyn> jem: most of the time you don't just replace one linux distribution by another and expect things to still be working
<jem> I understand that
<jem> And there are other things to fix
<jem> But I think I can handle them
<zetheroo> the PDFs will open, and sometimes they are viewable for a few seconds, but then the app will freeze up, or Ubuntu itself freezes up entirely and remains unresponsive until I cold reset.
<jem> This problem is more urgente and I have no idea about it, that's why I came here
<jem> urgent*
<newuser444467899> pepperjack How i can increase performance of ubuntu 18.04.4? desable compositor and other animation effects?
<tomreyn> jem: so the authentication issue may be - this is a guess - due to upgrading dovecot from 1.2.x to 2.2.x. a lot changed between those versions, you could consider it a complete rewrite.
<tomreyn> jem: you will probably need to read the (upstream) dovecot wiki to learn how to make authentication work as it used to work.
<jem> Ok
<tomreyn> jem: but this is too big a project that i'll want to dive into this with you now. you really need to plan such migrations properly, test, not do them live.
<jem> tomreyn: We had some people with more knowledge than me preparing it for several weeks
<jem> And things have gone fairly well except for this point
<tomreyn> jem: is "who" wikimedia there or some company?
<tomreyn> jem: sorry, i mean: is "we" wikimedia there or some company?
<jem> tomreyn: No, this is about my "real life" work, not Wikimedia related
<jem> People working with Wikimedia servers know much more than me, of course :)
<tomreyn> i see. well if this is a commercial entitiy then i suggest (re-?)hiring someone hwho is more into system administration. no offense, i know you're a developer.
<clarkk> I asked lots of times here, and no-one has offered any suggestions.  Please could someone tell me whether their experience of the Ubuntu 18.04 notification panel is that they are truncated and pretty much useless?  They are not fit for purpose. Doesn't it bother anyone?  My screen resolution is 1920x1080. See screenshot https://www.dropbox.com/s/eulcao73yuqitox/Menu_471.png?dl=0
<newuser444467899> How i can increase performance of ubuntu 18.04.4? desable compositor and other animation effects?
<jem> tomreyn: I understand, this people will still be helping us, but about this they have said that we should just change the users config
<jem> But I thought I could avoid a lot of complains and explanations time
<tomreyn> jem: i see. well, i think i have done what i could within the limits of the volunteer support we provide here.
<jem> Yes, tomreyn, and thank you very much
<tomreyn> jem: you're welcome, good luck!
<jem> The same for you :)
<tomreyn> thanks
<jem> And if you need some Wikipedia/Wikimedia help in Spanish, I'll be glad to help
<jem> I'm checking https://wiki.dovecot.org now
<velocitydev> Can someone send me a PGP encrypted message to me@jtechnologies.xyz
<jem> (Well, it hasn't to be questions in Spanish, but about the projects written in Spanish)
<tomreyn> clarkk: i'm not sure what you're asking. are you asking "what is the purpose of the Ubuntu 18.04 notification panel?"
<tomreyn> velocitydev: can't you?
<clarkk> tomreyn, I'm asking whether it is really like that, or whether it's specific to my system (and can be fixed)?  I want to see the full messages - truncated messages are not useful at all
<velocitydev> @tomreyn I want to know if it works with someone else
<tomreyn> velocitydev: i'm assuming you're using some software handling GPG (not PGP?) encrypted e-mail messages? on ubuntu? you'd need to make your public key available to others for them to be able to send encrypted e-mail to you.
<velocitydev> I did
<velocitydev> I'm using thunderbird
<tomreyn> clarkk: ah sorry it's about the truncation. i think this is normal, yes. the software triggering the notification could keep the message shorter.
<velocitydev> my key is published on the Keyservers
<tomtiger11> velocitydev: can't find it on any of the servers I use, what's your key's fingerprint?
<clarkk> tomreyn, is there anything I can do to retrieve the complete message. Perhaps at the terminal?
<velocitydev> tomreyn -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
<velocitydev> mQGNBF62LBIBDADHMsa5HP9kmswOANVhYt1zAYojrAm7upsa/RVr/x9SdlIiJ+Y6
<velocitydev> Zw7EmdqBRARTJ1+lbD6q2wKJy7QNL/pqGNb+3GtOCCZ/ndxbPX9X28mIziUyPuTA
<velocitydev> IFZa5P5GdlYQGQy6+HNLxNb1dZ0yGoZEGniGyvEFGQUrNWYM1Z7RRf7ny8IXe+cn
<velocitydev> lxsD7cLzQYMpd/wJf4G1R88M1GSeU7xbfOj9q5CVjpbmkibkm80+3QFwkzTeH/tp
<ThinkT510> !paste | velocitydev
<ubottu> velocitydev: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<velocitydev> tomreyn !paste https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QvTv8MRQpM/
<tomreyn> clarkk: i don't really know, i never dug into this.
<clarkk> ok, can anyone else help me, please?
<tomreyn> if you can't get help with this here, you could try one of the gnome channels.
<tomreyn> or see whether they have any documentation on it
<tomreyn> velocitydev: i sent you two messages. one is encrypted, the other encrypted and signed.
<tomreyn> velocitydev: this is more of a topic for #gnupg , though
<velocitydev> Ok, i didn't know that had it's own chanel
<pi0> I am having difficulty using my CSR 4.0 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<pi0> sudo hciconfig hci0 up / Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<Munsko> Hello. Whats the difference between use .appimg, flatpack and Snaps and the "default methods"(.debs and software centers) and why i should use one or another in each case?
<tomreyn> Munsko: i don't want to go into each of those, it'll be best you read up on them. my recommendation is to keep using apt and .deb's where possible most of the time. on ubuntu, snaps can b eok in specific cases.
<tomreyn> such as software where developers do not provide stable release updates.
<tomreyn> the "default" on current ubuntu desktop releases at least appears to be snap, not apt/deb, though.
<oerheks> snaps get updates, flatpak can get updates, appimage is manually
<b3lt3r> fgould: it finally finished and appears to work ok. Hits memory somewhat but it's usable so I'll call it a win for today....
<Munsko> Thanks for the answers, i will continue with .deb and software center so
<b3lt3r> fgould: seems to use c. 150m additional memory when the vnc session starts the x desktop
<tomreyn> b3lt3r: fgould left some ~ 4 hours ago.
<mesaboogie> Munsko: the software center has snaps integrated into it along with .deb. You can ook and see which it is in software center.
<b3lt3r> I saw he was off - figured he may see these when he came back
<Munsko> mesaboogie how i recognize them? i searched snap and only few apps appears to me
<mesaboogie> Munsko: look in software , it will say "snapcraft.io"
<mesaboogie> scroll down at details in software
<tomreyn> mesaboogie, Munsko: i suggest clarifying which ubuntu releases you two are referring to, things can change
<Bashing-om> Munsko: Terninal method: ' snap list ' .
<mesaboogie> Munsko: true, 18.04 and 20.04 are the same that way as far as snaps in software. older than that , I have no idea.
<Munsko> Oh
<Munsko> I just runned the command and saw no one snap is installed
<Munsko> Thanks
<Munsko> And find too the snaps on the sofware
<Munsko> ubuntu software center*
<mesaboogie> Munsko: ubuntu 19* as well. which version ubuntu are you running?
<Munsko> Im using lubuntu 20.04 by the way
<Munsko> (flavor)
<aaardvark> I have a number of 18.4 and 20.4 servers, all over the world - they communicate/share data using rsync - all works well - I just brought up a 20.4 on google cloud and I can rsync between it and the others as long as the connection starts on one of the others.  If I try and invoke rsync on it I get the message: protocol incompatibility (code 2) at compat.c(178) [Receiver=3.1.3] - all servers have protocol 3.1.3 when I di an rsync --version - any ideas?
<tomreyn> just rsync or rsync via ssh?
<palate42> hello
<palate42> I'm new to ubuntu 20 (I'm usually on ArchLinux)
<palate42> I'd like to run stuff like `xset r rate 200 20` at bootup, and usually I do that in `.xinitrc`
<tomreyn> !XX.YY | hi palate42
<palate42> I can't seem to make that work on Ubuntu. Is there a way?
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | hi palate42
<ubottu> hi palate42: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<palate42> 20.04
<akem> Is that to set keyboard repeat rate?
<palate42> akem yes
<tomreyn> is this ~/.xinitrc ?
<palate42> tomreyn well that's where I put it on Arch Linux, yes
<palate42> tomreyn I tried .xsession, too,
<akem> I think it's maybe overriden by the desktop, you can try to set it using the gnome startup session maybe.
<palate42> akem what's the drone startup session?
<pi0> how do i trouble shoot bluetooth on ubuntu 20.04
<palate42> gnome* startup session
<akem> Is it gnome-session-properties? or just gnome-session i don't remember.
<Ben64> you should be able to set it from the keyboard settings gui
<akem> Yeah better do that if possible ^
<palate42> I'm not very good with gui :(
<Ben64> system settings -> keyboard
<palate42> Ben64 how would I set `setxkbmap -option caps:hyper` with the gui?
<palate42> Ben64 I'm on i3, by the way
<Ben64> dunno what that is
<palate42> haha, a tiling window manager
<Ben64> no the hyper thing
<pi0> [   89.492585] Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x0c14 tx timeout
<pi0> [   93.012847] Bluetooth: hci0: setting interface failed (110)
<akem> Ha, you didn't mention that.
<pi0> [  159.763847] Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x0c14 tx timeout
<palate42> akem yes, sorry. So I'm on i3 :D
<pi0> trying to troubleshoot htis darn issue :/
<palate42> Ben64 I replace "caps lock" with "mod"
<akem> palate42, Does it work on your session if you run it from a terminal?
<palate42> akem yes
<palate42> akem it's just that right now I need to do it everytime I boot
<tomreyn> !paste | pi0
<ubottu> pi0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<akem> palate42, Weird. Doesn't i3 has a startup script or something where you can put stuff to be initialized? I really think it's overriden when you start your session.
<ElTimo> Hi, I have a weird problem where some settings from my nvidia control panel keep getting lost whenever the screens go into powersave mode
<ElTimo> That's usually in .xinitrc
<pi0> sounds good tomreyn
<palate42> akem I also tried to remove the display manager (seems like it's gdm3), but uninstalling it was not enough xD
<tomreyn> pi0: which pci device id is this?
<pi0> allow me to check, i could find that using lsbusb, correct?
<tomreyn> pi0: if it's a usb device, then lsusb, yes.
<pi0> ah perfect, ok here it is, 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<tomreyn> pi0: this seems to be a device specific issue: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60824
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 60824 in Bluetooth "[PATCH][regression] Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle unusable" [Normal,Reopened]
<tomreyn> i found this kernel bug by just searching for "hci0: command 0x0c14 tx timeout"
<pi0> tomreyn: that is a great resource i did not know about bugzilla.kernel.org
<pi0> is that were you placed your initial search?
<palate42> akem let me check that
<tomreyn> pi0: no, that's where i ended up. i used a web search engine. bugzilla.kernel.org is the bug tracker for the linux kernel (upstream).
<pi0> i am running this version 5.4.0-29-generic, so i would need to apply a patch?
<dusan1134> Hello
<pi0> hmm now i need to research how to manually apply a .patch file
<tomreyn> pi0: first of all, i recommend to read all of the bug report, or at least the part of it that's after 2014, i.e. when the bug report was reopened.
<pi0> tomreyn: yep i went all the way down to 2020, i was redirected to a github with a possible solution, it appears that the .patch file is an actual .c file?
<pi0> in order to apply a patch, i would need to recompile my kernel?
<tomreyn> pi0: probably, but i have not seen it.
<tomreyn> or rather it'll be a patch / diff containing partial c code
<tomreyn> if it's a kernel patch, to apply it yourself, you'd need to rebuild the kernel, yes.
<tomreyn> i don't think you read the full bug report in 3 minutes.
<pi0> https://github.com/akushsky/kernel_patches
<pi0> not entirely but skimmed through some parts lol
<pi0> tomreyn: how would i apply a patch like that from that github
<tomreyn> pi0: first you'd need to find out which kernel version it is against. or want to, before you try to apply it to the sources of the ubuntu kernel you are running. it may or may not apply then, since they can be different versions, and because the ubuntu kernel has a larger patchset applied to it compared to the upstream kernel.
<tomreyn> pi0: this is somewhat complex, though, so i'd suggest you just look for an existing bug report on launchpad for this issue and, if none, file one yourself, and have it taken from there.
<pi0> launchpad?
<pi0> where is that resource
<tomreyn> launchpad.net. that's where ubuntu bugs are filed. but you should use ubuntu-bug to file the bug.
<tomreyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> pi0: what's the output of this, run on your computer (this just gathers some version info, does not change anything)?   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<palate> akem, tomreyn: so when I disable gdm and run with `startx`, then it runs .xinitrc and I'm happy. Now the thing is that if I `systemctl disable gdm`, then ubuntu does not boot
<tomreyn> palate: i'm sure ubuntu still boots then, maybe it no longer provides you with a textual login prompt.
<palate> tomreyn: I don't even get a terminal, and it's stuck on the "Lenovo" splashscreen
<tomreyn> palate: maybe you want to change the default systemd target there.
<palate> tomreyn: googling "default systemd target" ;-)
<palate> tomreyn: oh, to multi-user instead of graphical?
<tomreyn> yes, if you don't want it graphical
<oerheks> systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<oerheks> or better, isolate, to avoid switching tty manually
<oerheks> https://www.systutorials.com/change-systemd-boot-target-linux/
<palate> tomreyn: yes! that was it!!
<palate> Thanks a lot tomreyn, akem :)
<akem> palate, You can try light-dm or another login manager.
<pi0> darnits it is not pasting it
<plujon> Is there any way with apt get install to install ruby-2.4 (and/or gcc-6+) on ubuntu 16.04?
<tomreyn> you're welcome, palate.
<palate> oerheks: I `systemctl set-default multi-user.target`... :D
<tomreyn> pi0: the url it outputs should not be long, you can probably even type it.
<tomreyn> pi0: or just do the bug report, it will also contain this info
<oerheks> plujon, no i see 2.5 as lowest in launchpad, bionic
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ruby/+packages
<pi0> could you kindy add that line to pastebin
<pi0> i am trying different variations of that line
<stripeyare> Hello. I'm unable to run 4k 60hz on Ubuntu 20.04 on my Vizio V505-G9. I'm using an AMD RX 570 and the default DE. I've posted on some forms about this issue, but with little to no responses unfortunately. I would definitely love some assistance with this issue and I do apologize for asking for a help a few times in here. Here is a link to the post
<stripeyare> I've made: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2443516
<pi0> and i get a >
<oerheks> and for gcc.. toolchain ppa gives gcc5 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<oerheks> so, upgrade somnething?
<oerheks> bionic skips gcc6 too.. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=bionic
<tomreyn> pi0: in case you're talking to me: https://termbin.com/p49f
<pi0> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/qnxc1
<jem> tomreyn: I just wanted you to know that I have fixed my problem by adding a line in the dovecot auth config file
<jem> So thanks again for your help, that pointed me in the right direction and saved time :)
<tomreyn> jem: nice. based on something you fuond on the dovecot wiki then?
<jem> Almost based
<jem> The wiki pointed me to the config file where auth settings are saved
<tomreyn> jem: well, i'm glad you solved it.
<pi0> does it appear this is hope based on that information?
<jem> And then the file was very well self-documented
<davidsong> what's a decent paint program that I can use to draw lines and arrows and copy and paste and crop, like mspaint?
<jem> Yes, me too :) This avoids a lot of complaints and saves time
<jem> Thanks again and good luck with your work here
<tomreyn> pi0: so you're on ubuntu 20.04 with the default amd64 kernel image there. that's a 5.4 kernel, so you'll indeed seem to need a patch from what i read.
<davidsong> gimp is a nightmare, it's counter-intuative and has too many options.
<tomreyn> jem: thanks.
<jem> Np :)
<micrex22> davidsong you could try out pinta
<micrex22> or run something like photoshop 6.0 in wine
<davidsong> thanks, I'll try it
<Munsko> You could also try jspant-master
<Munsko> jspaint-master*
<Munsko> Its mspaint but you can use it on firefox
<pi0> tomreyn: sounds good but the next tricky part is understanding how to apply a patch
<ElTimo> If there's anyone around that's familiar with nvidia drivers, I could use a hand.
<pi0> tomreyn: do you have a recommeded resource for video describing how to apply this
<tomreyn> pi0: no, can't help there.
<pi0> no worries gonna read up on it
<pi0> brb
<pi0> thank you for the help!
<plujon> oerheks: Is there a way to install ruby-2.5 on ubuntu 16?
<plujon> 16.04 has ruby 2.3 by default
<oerheks> plujon, only if you compile it yourself?
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/ruby gives 2.5
<Bashing-om> plujon: Not done, can not vouch - but there is:https://www.brightbox.com/docs/ruby/ubuntu/ >> "We maintain Ruby 2.5 packages for Ubuntu Bionic, Xenial and Trusty.
<plujon> Bashing-om: Thanks; I'll look at brightbox...
<Hibrit> hello i really need some support but i'm not so sure that i should type in here could anyone help
<Bashing-om> !ask | Hibrit
<ubottu> Hibrit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> Hibrit: so what do you need help wth?
<Hibrit> okey so sorry about that one here is my problem im struggling about installing ubuntu 20.04 on my laptop which is a Dell Inspiron 7567 with an nvidia gpu(gtx 1050 ti) but i couldn't manage it to work i'm stuck at booting my live usb it throws me to a black screen and my pc locks up i have tried nomodeset and everything i can find by searching but i
<Hibrit> couldnt be able to overcome so if you can give me any hint at all it will be appreciated
<wedr_> Hibrit, First, are you able to boot into Ubuntu 20.04 and display a login screen?
<wedr_> If you do not see a login screen, reinstall Ubuntu 20.04
<Hibrit> wedr_, nope not at all as i mentioned i even couldn't boot from my live usb to install (whic is what i'm trying currently)
<wedr_> Hibrit, Oh, so it might be an issue with the live usb.
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | Hibrit: did you ?
<ubottu> Hibrit: did you ?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Hibrit> wedr_, i have tried diffrent usb's and all the diffrent methods that i can find in internet which are like dd mode and every type of filesystem
<wedr_> Wait, how can there be different methods that you can find on the Internet?
<wedr_> There is only 1 method.
<Hibrit> ubottu, yes i did it and it matches perfectly
<ubottu> Hibrit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skiboy> Has anybody else had h264 support break in Firefox on 20.04?
<wedr_> skiboy, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<oerheks> skiboy, firefox deb or snap?
<skiboy> already did that
<wedr_> ok
<skiboy> firefox deb
<Hibrit> wedr_, i ment with diffrent methods like nomode set and other grub properties as well as writing my live usb in dd mode
<oerheks> i believe the snap is better suited..
<oerheks> they can co-exist.
<skiboy> will switching to the snap keep my settings?
<wedr_> Hibrit, I don't think you're supposed to mess with those properties
#ubuntu 2020-05-17
<wedr_> Hibrit, The only method I know of is, you install the Ubuntu Live USB ISO from the official site, and you follow the instructions given from Canonical.
<Hibrit> wedr_, yes me neither but really anything worked at all (including those changes i trtied to do in grub)
<tomreyn> Hibrit: maybe a bios upgrade would help: https://www.dell.com/support/home/en-uk/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=twht5&oscode=wt64a&productcode=inspiron-15-7567-laptop&lwp=rt
<Hibrit> wedr_, i have already tried that sir...
<wedr_> hmmm
<Hibrit> tomreyn, i have upgraded my bios just this morning actually
<tomreyn> Hibrit: so which version does it show now during POST?
<Hibrit> tomreyn, so sorry but i don't know what the 'POST' is
<tomreyn> Hibrit: do you know how to "enter bios"?
<Hibrit> tomreyn, but in the link that you have just gave me it says this driver up-to-date
<Hibrit> tomreyn, yes i know how to enter bios
<Hibrit> tomreyn,i'm just not familiar with the term 'POST'
<tomreyn> Hibrit: that's okay. actually let's try this: boot to grub, then select the "failsafe graphics" option
<Hibrit> tomreyn, okey i'm trying
<tomreyn> Hibrit: POST refers to power-on-self-test, it's the first screen computers used to show in the past when powering up. it also includes the bios version usually. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power-on_self-test
<tomreyn> however, nowadays most computers show just the manufacturer logo instead (by default). but you can ignore this for now.
<plujon> Bashing-om: Thanks; worked like a charm.
<Hibrit> tomreyn, ow okey thanks for information :)
<Hibrit> tomreyn, the result is the same unfortunately
<tomreyn> !bootlog | Hibrit: okay so try this
<ubottu> Hibrit: okay so try this: To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<Hibrit> tomreyn, im stuck with a black screen and there is no response to anything
<newuser444467899> is ubuntu have analog archlinux command pacman -Syyu?
<Hibrit> tomreyn, okey give me a second to hard reset
<tomreyn> sure
<skiboy> Yeah, the FF snap doesn't keep my settings
<Hibrit> tomreyn,brb in a minute i neet to switch this to another device
<oerheks> skiboy, see softwarecenter > installed > snapname > settings
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: they are quite different, maybe you want something like     apt update && apt full-upgrade
<oerheks> * if any
<Hibrit> tomreyn, sir if you may can you please resend that grub boot option
<tomreyn> !bootlog | Hibrit: okay so try this
<newuser444467899> tomreyn no , want redownload all package, and better check all package and if they corrupted then reinstall them
<tomreyn> Hibrit: okay so try this: To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: debsums
<newuser444467899> how i can use debsums?
<tomreyn> !man | newuser444467899
<ubottu> newuser444467899: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<newuser444467899> tomreyn ok
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: you don't normally need to use this, nor to reinstall all packages. what makes you want to do so?
<newuser444467899> tomreyn seems my system have corrupted package
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: what makes it seem so?
<newuser444467899> tomreyn application didnt launch
<Hibrit> tomreyn, hey sir sorry for the interruption
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: this could have many other reasons. have you tried to run it from a terminal?
<tomreyn> Hibrit: you're not interrupting, but there's also no need to call me 'sir'
<Hibrit> tomreyn, so i have added the boot option but i'm again stuck with a black screen with no responses
<newuser444467899> tomreyn yeah i try form terminal
<tomreyn> Hibrit: so you edited the "linux" line, adding "debug systemd.log_level=info" after removing "quiet" and "splash"? and then did what?
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: any was there any output there in the terminal? also which application are you trying to launch exactly, and which ubuntu version are you running?
<Hibrit> tomreyn, and i pressed "ctrl+x" to boot with the option after that a black screen...
<tomreyn> Hibrit: hmm, that's after removing "quiet" and "splash", right?
<Hibrit> tomreyn, but tbh i guess my computers fans are faster for sure
<Hibrit> tomreyn, yes i am certain that i removed quiet and splash
<tomreyn> Hibrit: okay, can you try the same once more, but also add "nomodeset nvidia-smi.modeset=0 recovery". and after pressing ctrl-x, keep an eye on the disk light, if any, to see whether it'S actively flashing.
<Hibrit> tomreyn, i dont have a disk light but sure let me try that
<tomreyn> or maybe it's audible whether it's accessing the disk
<newuser444467899> tomreyn gnome-system-monitor didnt launch ubnut 18.04.4
<tomreyn> i'm trying to understand: does it get stuck very very early or just later on, after loading a couple things
<Hibrit> tomreyn, should i add debug systemd.log_level=info too ?
<tomreyn> ye Hibrit
<Hibrit> tomreyn, okey let me try
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: hmm isn't that a snap by default?
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: does    snap list      list gnome-system-monitor
<Hibrit> tomreyn, the result is the same i mean stuck with a black screen and also i didn't heard anything but the noise computer fans produced
<tomreyn> Hibrit: okay, then once more but this time just remove "quiet" and "splash" and add "dis_ucode_ldr"
<Hibrit> tomreyn, let me try fast
<Hibrit> tomreyn, it is same again :(
<tomreyn> Hibrit: sorry. :-/ did you make any changes in bios at some point? maybe it's a good time to reset it to defaults?
<Hibrit> tomreyn, i did that too actually i have reset that to factory defaults ...
<tomreyn> Hibrit: well, that's all i could think of for now, maybe someone else has another suggestion. something you can still try is to boot the server installer instead, or to try a different ubuntu release and upgrade from that.
<Hibrit> tomreyn, at this point i really started to think that is a hardware issue but than why an windows 10 live usb works just fine i really cant explain
<tomreyn> Hibrit: did oyu have linux running on it before
<tomreyn> ?
<Hibrit> tomreyn, thank you for your time really
<newuser444467899> tomreyn gnome-system-monitor
<newuser444467899> Gtk-Message: 04:41:14.062: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<newuser444467899> Gtk-Message: 04:41:14.065: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<newuser444467899> (gnome-system-monitor:28339): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: 04:41:14.070: Settings schema 'org.gnome.gnome-system-monitor' is not installed
<Hibrit> tomreyn, yes i actually have like 2 years ago it was linux mint 18.3 i guess
<tomreyn> Hibrit: so you should be able to install ubuntu 18.04 and upgrade from that
<tomreyn> !paste | newuser444467899
<ubottu> newuser444467899: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: i suspect without the gsettings schema it won't run. you're not running it as the root user by chance, are you?
<Hibrit> tomreyn, i actually haven't tried that before i could really work O:3
<newuser444467899> tomreyn is gnome-system-monitor is snap application by default?
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Thought: I am not aware that all issues in 20.04 with Nvidia have been resolved - does 18.04 boot ?
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: i think it is.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> newuser444467899: does    snap list      list gnome-system-monitor
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, i really don't know downloading the iso at the moment
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: :D Good man that you are.
<tomreyn> there's this https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/dell-inspiron-7567-linux-kernel-support/7033
<newuser444467899> tomreyn i try purge system mon but i got sysmon is not installed but i saw him in my application. So i just sudo install gnome-system-monitor and after that he work fine
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: i'm not sure i full yunderstand but i understand that this issue is solved, that's nice.
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: FYI I too run nvidia graphics and to this time I have been unable to build the driver on 20.04.
<Hibrit> tomreyn, yeah i have encountered with that article a couple of times but it didn't help really
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, but this is so sad... :(  i really really switch to ubuntu so hard....
<newuser444467899> tomreyn yeah solved
<tomreyn> Hibrit: actually maybe there is an option to set the primary graphics card in the bios, that's another thing you could give a try.
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: release 18.04 is also Long Term Support - support until April 2023.
<Hibrit> tomreyn, i don't know but i wrote it down to check list
<newuser444467899> Is anybody here who use amdgpu-pro on ununtu 18.04.4 and dont have freeze?
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, i wish that version installs successfully on my device
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: please get support for the 'pro' overlay directly from amd
<newuser444467899> tomreyn i wrote on amd forum
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Test and we see - if 18.04 installs we can point a finger at Nvivia/DKMS in 20.04 :P
<tomreyn> !acpi_osi | Hibrit: this is yet another thing you can try (it seems to have helped others with this system)
<ubottu> Hibrit: this is yet another thing you can try (it seems to have helped others with this system): If your system is unstable or power management does not work well and logs show ACPI issues, you can try to make the Linux kernel pretend it was Windows during boot (which can help on hardware which was only tested with Windows): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<newuser444467899> Does anyone really use proprietary drivers from AMD?
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: no polls here, please. you can try in #ubuntu-discuss
<newuser444467899> i need amd vce encoder on linux
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, it almost done downloading just 2 mins left we will see soon if we can figure it out O:3
<Bashing-om> newuser444467899: "Phoronix has done several articles that show the Radeon driver plus the MESA package actually perform BETTER than AMDGPU/PRO in almost all the cases that most people will be interested in. "
<Hibrit> tomreyn, checking...
<newuser444467899> i know that mesa is better but i need amd vce, vaapi is not enough for me
<tomreyn> Hibrit: please do test 18.04, though, and report your findings, so that others may benefit from it as well
<Hibrit> tomreyn, it actually looks just a bit confusing to me for now i ll try 18.04 first actually i am done downloading let me create live usb quick ^^
<C0nundrum> Anyone know how i can find a wifi adapter with ap suport in ubuntu ... ?
<C0nundrum>  I have a Netgear A6210 and spent all day swapping kernals, drivers, ubuntu version with no success x.x so hoping i can just find one that just works in AP mode
<Hibrit> tomreyn, i am using rufus to create live usb i have 2 questions first what should be the file system ntfs or fat32 and should i write in iso image mode or dd image mode
<tomreyn> Hibrit: i'm not really familiar with rufus. i usually use balena etcher which has the ability to verify the data written and usually just works.
<Munsko> ISO mode
<Munsko> (its the recomended by the program)
<Munsko> and the format check the one that rufus suggests you
<Hibrit> Munsko, okey thanks ^^
<Munsko> I used it before, just need to leave these fields as they are by default if im not wrong
<Hibrit> tomreyn, okay than if that doesn't work i'll try balena etcher
<tomreyn> Hibrit: i'm sure it can be done with rufus with the proper settings (which i don't know, but Munsko apparently does)
<Munsko> I installed my SO with rufus
<Munsko> Always do it in that way and works good
<Munsko> Thats because i dont understand multisystem XD
<Hibrit> Munsko, thanks i just changed mbr to gpt for uefi purposes
<Munsko> np
<Hibrit> tomreyn, and i am back where i start... ubuntu 18.0.4.4 doesnt boot from live usb either.... gives me same black screen...
<newuser444467899> tomreyn how i can safe delete all snap application from ubuntu and not destry my system?
<tomreyn> Hibrit: :-/ well, i guess you can go over those options we discussed so far there again.
<Munsko> You can acces to grub screen?
<Hibrit> tomreyn, im on it (already tried nomodeset... same result)
<Hibrit> Munsko, yes i can access the grub screen but when i try to boot it gives me a black screen
<Munsko> well
<Munsko> check if u have the option to directly install from grub
<Munsko> Some OS have it too
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: i don't know whether that's meant to work, but there are how-tos on this on the web
<Munsko> newuser444467899, snap list
<Munsko> Run that command in terminal
<Munsko> And you will se the snaps installed
<Hibrit> Munsko, i have install ubuntu option in grub with ubuntu 18.04.4
<Munsko> You could try unistall them
<Munsko> Hibrit, try go to that option
<Hibrit> Munsko, im on it
<Munsko> If u suceed you could delete the partitions and start again
<Munsko> Unless you have some important info
<Hibrit> Munsko, nope it doesnt work as same as the try ubuntu option it gives me a black screen
<Munsko> Oh
<Munsko> No idea of whats the problem
<Munsko> Maybe is the uefi thing
<Munsko> that dont recognize your usb of something like that
<Munsko> but no idea of that topic
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: https://www.kevin-custer.com/blog/disabling-snaps-in-ubuntu-20-04/
<Munsko> sorry
<Hibrit> Munsko, thanks a lot i ll try once more with mbr option
<newuser444467899> Munsko core core18  gnome-3-28-1804  gnome-3-34-1804  gnome-calculator gnome-characters  gnome-logs  gnome-system-monitor gtk-common-themes    <--- i have those snaps installed
<newuser444467899> is ti safe to delete them?
<Munsko> Whats your DE'
<Munsko> desktop enviroment
<Munsko> or lets say better, what distro are u using
<newuser444467899> Munsko ubunut 18.04.4HWE
<Munsko> hmm
<newuser444467899> tomreyn thx i will go to read it
<Munsko> I dont know if its safe delete some of those, if im not wrong Ubuntu comes with gnome desktop
<housecat> yes, it's safe to delete those
<Hibrit> tomreyn, i have tried most of those options we have discussed earlier but nothing worked really i ll try one last thing Munsko suggested as not going with uefi thanks a lot for your time
<oerheks> removing all snaps? time to hop distro.
 * housecat shrugs
<housecat> guess we'll see how things go. for now, i don't use chromium-browser or LXD anyway so i'm not missing much
<oerheks> for snaps there are tons of hidden settings; softwarecenter > installed > <snapname> > settings appear
<oerheks> webcam/mic/files and more
<tomreyn> Hibrit: you can still look for the gpu switch in bios. but sure, you could also try switching to legacy bios booting as a last resort, this would likely work, but it's not ideal.
<Hibrit> tomreyn, i have actually already done switching my bios to legacy and now i can boot my live usb but i didnt installed anything yet if you suggest i can try looking that gpu setting
<tomreyn> Hibrit: i would prefer giving this a try if it would allow uefi booting.
<Hibrit> tomreyn, okey than i am looking that setting i'll keep you updated
<Hibrit> tomreyn, i coudnt find any option in the bios to switch my default gpu :(
<tomreyn> Hibrit: okay, bad luck, use bios booting, i guess. this may also work with 20.04 then
<tomreyn> note *may*
<Hibrit> tomreyn, so i guess i ll go try install ubuntu in legacy but i dont really know what is the differance between uefi and legacy... is that a bad thing for the performance
<tomreyn> Hibrit: no, not really. it's just that legacy bios is ... legacy. uefi allows a few features such as a graphical startup... if it works. :)
<tomreyn> but you'll be fine with 'legacy' / CSM.
<Hibrit> tomreyn, ummmm i guess i will pass with those features "^^
<Hibrit> tomreyn, i ll try boot 20.04 in legacy now as soon as i create the live usb wish me luck
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: There is a slight performance increase with UEFI in intensive use cases- larger blocks are used with UEFI - also there is not the 4 partition limit that is inherent with leagacy.
<Sven_vB> Earlier I was looking for ways to convert SVG to PNG, especially because ImageMagick failed to do so on xenial. Meanwhile I found the perfect program for this: rsvg-convert from librsvg2-bin.
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, thanks for the information i guess i wont need more than 4 partitions but i hope there wont be that much of a performance loss
<Munsko> If u have windows too you will need maybe 4 or more
<Munsko> I mean, dual boot
<Munsko> If you will delete everything go with legacy
<Hibrit> Munsko, nope i definitely switching from windows to ubuntu for good :)
<Munsko> Go easy so
<Munsko> You shouldnt have problem
<Hibrit> Munsko, i am writing 20.04 iso to usb rn ^^ i'm so excited =D
<Munsko> As a recomendation, i would suggest you save the live usb
<Munsko> You never know when u need format
<Munsko> :)
<Hibrit> Munsko, thanks for advice ^^ i always have a backup plan with those kind of things i already have a windows 10 live usb ready to go just in case :)
<Hibrit> OMG I guess i just got it work uefi i dont know how ........ D: D: =$ =$  i .... i... did it with mbr and booted in uefi section i am looking at 20.04 s installer screen right now ...
<tomreyn> Hibrit: "did it with mbr and booted in uefi section"? i'm not sure what this means. it'd be good to find out how exactly you booted now. you can run a terminal using ctrl-alt-t and type     echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<Hibrit> tomreyn, right away im trying
<Hibrit> tomreyn, it gives me this system booted via UEFI :D
<C0nundrum> Anyone have any experience with wifi adapters that work in AP mode
<newuser444467899> tomreyn How i can speed up my ubuntu 18.04.4?
<tomreyn> Hibrit: so what had yo changed in bios, if you can still tell?
<tomreyn> newuser444467899: install it on faster hardware
<Hibrit> tomreyn, now the question is do i check the install third pary software it contains something about graphics and it got me wondering
<Munsko> newuser444467899, how many ram you have?
<Munsko> Hibrit, yes
<Munsko> Allow that thing
<newuser444467899> sry i dont have money for new pc, i have 8GB ram
<Munsko> That allows you to install non free drivers for example
<Munsko> newuser444467899, thats more than enough for ubuntu i think
<Munsko> Maybe you have a problem with drivers of something
<newuser444467899> non free dirves already included when you install ubuntu isnt it?
<Munsko> or something*
<Munsko> If you cancel that option you will not be able to adquise some of them automatically i think
<Hibrit> tomreyn, i have canged in bios my secure boot option i turned it off but i guess it wasnt the actual change point i guess the big change is i used mbr table (for legacy and efi) in rufus when i creating live usb
<Hibrit> Munsko, okey i checked it
<newuser444467899> in debian you need install firmware for amd video and fro amd cpu
<tomreyn> Hibrit: hmm, actually it may have been secure boot all along, i don't know why i didn't think of that. at least it could be that (though normally systems would still boot fine).
<tomreyn> so your system is "special" ;)
<Hibrit> tomreyn, but let me say that i tried that before with secoreboot of it wasnt working either
<newuser444467899> how i can turn off all animation on ubuntu, disable compositor and etc?
<tomreyn> Hibrit: i see. hmm, okay then i don't know either.
<Hibrit> tomreyn, yes it is special now with all this work :D
<newuser444467899> i already set governor to performance and defragment my root partition
<Munsko> You see the animations very slowly?
<newuser444467899> i need fast response system, in debian i use xfce
<Hibrit> tomreyn, but now my installer got stuck i guess i am looking cycling pointer for 5 minutes :(  i can move it around but ubuntu doesnt seem to responding me at all...
<Munsko> You could try Lubuntu or Kubuntu, they are lightweight ubuntu flavors
<Munsko> Lubuntu have LXQT and Kubuntu KDE Plasma
<Hibrit> tomreyn, clock even is stuck it is showing me like 5 mins ago
<Bashing-om> newuser444467899: "Fast" on limited harware is a minimal install, then only add what you truely need.
<newuser444467899> lubuntu and kde and xubuntu not siutable for me
<Munsko> why?
<newuser444467899> i have bugg with my mose
<Munsko> Afterwards, i think that the problem isnt Ubuntu
<tomreyn> Hibrit: so it froze
<Munsko> You have 8gb of ram, and maybe a good processor
<Hibrit> tomreyn, yes it froze unfortunutely
<Munsko> The problem is in sofware, some driver
<tomreyn> Hibrit: but on windows it did not freeze?
<Hibrit> tomreyn, i ll try a hard reset after try the install one more time tho
<newuser444467899> in debian xfce i disabel all animation and turn off compisitor vsync
<Bashing-om> Munsko: Lower overhaed with the mininmal - I do run real old hardware and the difference between a standard install and minimal is significant.
<Hibrit> tomreyn, nope windows installation works just fine
<newuser444467899> how i can do it on ubuntu
<Munsko> Bashing-om Didnt know that, good tip
<newuser444467899> and this window shade is killing me
<Munsko> If you cant use the oter flavours you could install a new DE on your Ubuntu
<Munsko> Like those that Lubuntu,Kubuntu or Xubuntu have
<tomreyn> Hibrit: it's getting too late for me now but since you are able to at least boot the system now this means you can also get a kernel log and share it here. doing so may help folks here to suggest workarounds for stabilizing the system during the installation.
<newuser444467899> i think this cause problem for my mose
<Munsko> newuser444467899, the DE?
<Munsko> Its just a graphical thing, i think
<Hibrit> tomreyn, before you go if you can mention how could i get the kernel log it would be really apperaciated
<newuser444467899> Munsko yeah
<tomreyn> Hibrit: i.e., from the installer, running in a terminal:    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<Munsko> You will not delete driver or those things
<Hibrit> tomreyn, thank you so so much for everything
<tomreyn> Hibrit: actually this is the full system log for the current boot. if you want just the kernel it's:   dmesg -T | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> Hibrit: you're welcome, good luck.
<Hibrit> tomreyn, Thanks :)
<newuser444467899> what i need to install gnome-tweaks or gnome-tweak-tool?
<Hibrit> Munsko, hey i have managed to boot the live usb but now i have another issue which is installer is stucking at the point that i hit next after checking third party software and also it is stuck when i hit try ubuntu before installation what can it be..
<Munsko> Have you connected to internet before do that installation in the pc?
<Munsko> Because i think that the 3rd party option will try to download the drivers that dont have
<Hibrit> Munsko, yes i have connected
<Munsko> After that i dont have idea why, try wait some minutes
<Hibrit> Munsko, okey ill try waiting but the part when it froze when i hit try ubuntu got me a little worried
<Munsko> Maybe is loading something, so try wait
<Hibrit> Munsko, okey thanks
<Munsko> Hibrit, worked?
<Hibrit> Munsko, nope it didnt worked but i'm trying something else now i have managed to start try ubuntu with nomodeset and now i have erased my entire ssd for the sake of the installation now i will try to install again
<Munsko> Ok, you could try to remake the ISO
<Munsko> the live cd
<Munsko> Maybe something went wrong there, but remember put the same options(if not you will not be able to bootit as before)
<Hibrit> Munsko, yesssss i have managed to step forward with erasing the entire ssd i mean windows
<Hibrit> Munsko, now i will select erase and install ubuntu without any options
<Munsko> Well
<Munsko> wait
<Munsko> For convenience you could create partitions
<Hibrit> Munsko, okey i stopped
<Munsko> I mean, the "/" , the "/home"
<Munsko> And make the /swap partition(dont know if this one is needed btw, i made it always)
<Hibrit> Munsko, well if you can guide me i culd try
<Hibrit> *could*
<Munsko> You could find how make them properly, im not really sure of the options
<Munsko> Because i use a tutorial to do them always
<Munsko> But is in spanish
<Munsko> :D
<Hibrit> Munsko, okey :D  so ill look for a tutorial
<Munsko> You will find it very easy
<Munsko> Isnt a hard thing, but its very important to know the options
<Hibrit> Munsko, okey i find a tutorial and did the partitioning with just a swap and root directory and now im installing
<Hibrit> Munsko, installation is complete but im not sure if i have to use nomodeset again and how actually. now i am restarting the system as usual
<Munsko> Try restart withut the usb putted
<Munsko> and see whats happen
<Hibrit> Munsko, trying rn
<Hibrit> Munsko, well now im stuck with anther black screen with some information about nuveau says failed to idle channel 2
<Hibrit> *another*
<Munsko> Try to copy what it says
<Munsko> I dont have idea about that, but you could try to search it here: https://askubuntu.com/
<Munsko> Or just in google
<Munsko> But save the info abou the error
<Munsko> I think that noveau is something related to graphics
<Munsko> Yes
<Munsko> Its the free sofware alternative to Nvidia drivers if im not wrong
<Hibrit> Munsko, well the screen is gone after a couple of minutes and i get a login screen now when i try to log in i got a purple screen with no response
<Hibrit> Munsko, i guess i should use nomodeset to avoid that untill i get a proper driver but i dont know how to use nomodeset without a grub
<Munsko> I found this : "https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4etbsw/nouveau_error_during_installation_of_ubuntu_gnome/"
<Munsko> Maybe it isnt the same problem that you
<Munsko> You could isable the noveau
<Munsko> disable*
<Munsko> With the command that the author added in one coment
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Lurking over yall's shoulder. At the login screen try to activate a terminal - ctl+alt+F2; can you log into the system here with your username and password ( no response to the screen when password is entered)? If so we can do some poking about.
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, i am waiting ubuntu to boot now as soon as it boot i ll try that
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Should boot in a matter of seconds, else there is a problem.
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, it is stuck in a black screen now but the last time it skipped this section in about 3 4 mins
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, oww okey now i get a login screen
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, okey when i press ctrl+alt+f2 i get a screen with god knows what says just a bunch of information
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Laptop with dual graphics chips ?
<Hibrit> and a blinking cursor but i cant write anything
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, yes
<Biessie> so i did i did do-release-upgrade from 19.10 and im having some weird issues. i cant load up sshd etc how can i run a check or figure this thing out?
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, i feel like i could workaround this with a nomodeset boot option but it boots without a grub screen showing so i dont know how to
<Munsko> Try enter in safemode
<Munsko> I mean safe graphic mode
<Munsko> Its a option in grub i think
<Munsko> Have to go now, hope you get solution
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: External keyboard ? No keyboard in terminal makes me consider what bios is passing to the operating system. Then, is there settings in bios for USB settings ?
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, nope it is internal but problem is not the keyboard working the problem is the terminal screen
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, i will try another method now i am wondering if i could get a workaround
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, with a live usb i ll go try ubuntu and from there i will try to edit installed ubuntu's files and add nomodeset grub option
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: You are making progress, now untill we can get a working terminal there is not much that can be done :(
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, if i can wor it around can you help me install proper drivers please :)
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Yeah -- i know somewhat about Nvidia drivers. We must have a terminal for my procedure.
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, okey working on it ^^
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, okkeeeyyy i have worked it around and opened ubuntu desktop ^^ now i have a terminal access
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, now what do we do to install proper drivers
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Great - in termianl do ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' the result is a URL back in terminl, Pass that link back here - will have the contents of that log file,
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, https://termbin.com/iael
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: reading.
<anonyous28174> hello
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Ouch ! "Error: can't access /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.0/driver". Is the nvidia card turned off in the firmware (bios ?) Secure boot disabled ?
<anonyous28174> So, i had three partitions on my laptop one for kali linux, one for ubuntu, and one for windows. I deleted the kali linux and the ubunut, and accidently deleted the system reserve partition for windows.
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, yes i have disabled secure boot but it could be due to my nomodeset boot command which got me access to desktop and also terminal
<anonyous28174> Now, all i get is Error: no such partition. Entering rescue mode when I turn on my computer.
<anonyous28174> I cannot boot from a usb stick for some reason i think grub is blocking it or does not support booting from a usb to install an operating system
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Good thought ! Yeah that is a possibility.
<anonyous28174> Anyone good with grub rescue?
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, i guess that nouveau thing is what causing me problems
<anonyous28174> anyone able to help me please?
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: We can sure try and install the proprietary driver. In small steps: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' runs all clean ?
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, i have runned commands now waiting
<anonyous28174> :(
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, yes both command executed properly without any errors
<Hibrit> *commands*
<Bashing-om> !patience | anonyous28174
<ubottu> anonyous28174: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Terminal command ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . where now did you set nomodeset ? As we need to revert that maybe.
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, i can revert that easily but should i do that after or before i run ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall '
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Well, ideally would be great if you can boot the system without nomodeset.
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, yes of course all in all with that in place i could not be able to use my nvidia gpu
<anonyous28174> Okay, new question. So, I am stuck at grub recovery. I have no way to recover a partition because I cannot find one. Is there are way to find a partition on a flash drive and recover my computer from the partition on a flash drive?
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: IF you can boot to the login screen without the nomoseset parameter - that wil suffice for our case.
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, i have disabled nomodeset and waiting for ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' command to finish we will see in a min i guess
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: You can, if and only if your boot firmware supports reading from USB and you have a USB drive with the same filesystem as your normally installed system, and containing a /boot/grub/ from an install of grub that's fairly close to the same version as you had installed for your system.
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: But if your boot firmware supported reading from USB, it would also probably support booting from it.
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, after ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall '  command finishes should i do anything at all ?
<Hibrit> i mean like selecting new driver or so
<anonyous28174> Hello, Jordan. Is there a way to check that? I mean when i type ls with the usb plugged in It detects it ?
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: That's exactly it. Run "ls" and see if your USB drive is listed.
<anonyous28174> another option would be to disable grub? Idk, if you can do that from grub rescue?
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Nope, if the command completed with no errors - *and* nomedeset is removed - reboot the machine to see the effect, We hope we have a normal boot :D
<anonyous28174> because right now when i boot my computer with a flash drive it will not boot to a flash drive.
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based machine?
<anonyous28174> bios
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, okey than wish me luck i'm rebooting
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: No luck here ---- All skill :P
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, heeyyy i guess it worked just fine im looking at my desktop :D
<anonyous28174> what i originally tried to do jordan was ls into each partition.
<anonyous28174> says files system is unknown
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Well - Ain't that nice :P
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, how can we check if everything works with ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' this command again ?
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Would ^^ be nice to know - sure !
<anonyous28174> then i tried set boot=(hd0,msdos1)   set prefix=(hd0,msdos1)   insmod normal   normal
<anonyous28174> and it failed
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, https://termbin.com/uzdj
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: That's because your rescue environment only has filesystem support for one filesystem, the one that was used with your root (or boot) partition.
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: Most likely ext4. But you don't have any ext4 partitions anymore, and the ext4 driver can't read from ntfs.
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, i ain't see any errors there =D =D =D =D =D  i guess it finally worked ...
<anonyous28174> So, how do i get around this to get something on my computer unbuntu, windows?
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: Do you have another machine that you can use to prepare a USB drive with an ext4 filesystem on it?
<anonyous28174> yes, the one I am using currently
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Well - "Is nvidia kernel module available? no" deserves investigation. what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: Does it use the same version of Ubuntu installed?
<anonyous28174> no
<anonyous28174> this is a windows machine
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: What version of Ubuntu did the affected machine have?
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, well it showed its usage information
<anonyous28174> i don't remember
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, owowowow i forgat to type display sorry "^^
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: That's pretty important for this.
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: termbin that output - I would be interested in what it relates.
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, https://termbin.com/ab7c
<anonyous28174> can't it rescue from a newer version of ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: No, there will be a symbol mismatch when trying to link to newer modules.
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Happy happy " configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0 - configuration: driver=i915 latency=0 ". what now from ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<anonyous28174> is there a way to disable grub rescue?
<anonyous28174> or even knock everything out of the computer?
<anonyous28174> because i cannot get it to boot to a usb at all.
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: You need some bootloader to do something. "disabling" the only thing in your MBR doesn't really make sense.
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: Pop the hard drive into your other desktop?
<anonyous28174> it is a laptop
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, https://termbin.com/cy2a
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: Looks great to me --- happy ubuntu trails to you :D
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, thanks a lot for the help :)
<anonyous28174> jordan this version of ubuntu that was on my laptop was about 4 years old
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: One last - for my peace of mind ' cat /proc/cmdline ' .
<anonyous28174> maybe even 6 years old
<anonyous28174> that could be it
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, https://termbin.com/7hg50
<hecresper2171> Hi. Hope everyone is doing well, mentally and physically.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic focal
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.29.34 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<anonyous28174> i am making a windows 10 bootable media going to see it i can install over everything
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: All smiles here - I expect you are good to go :D
<anonyous28174> but if 12.04 would be it what would i need to do ?
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, it really looks nice thank you for everything O:3
<Bashing-om> Hibrit: One for all and all for one - ubuntu;  some day you too will pass this along.
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: Download isos for Ubuntu 14.04, 16.04, 18.04, and 20.04. Mount each in turn and copy their /boot/grub/ directories onto the USB drive. You want to end up with a USB drive that has a structure like "14_04/grub/" "16_04/grub/" "18_04/grub/". Then you'll boot, and in turn try setting "prefix=(hd1,msdos1)/14_04/grub/" then running "insmod normal". If it works, run "normal", if it gives errors
<hecresper2171> Yesterday I noticed that when I RDP into my Ubuntu computer, the gnome desktop looks like Fedora's gnome as far as the taskbar goes.  But when I'm in front of the computer, it looks Ubuntu normal.
<Jordan_U> about symbols then set prefix to the grub directory from the next version of Ubuntu until it works.
<anonyous28174> so, let me repeat it back to you to see if i understand
<Hibrit> Bashing-om, thats why i am trying to leave windows behind... thanks to all of this nice community O:3
<anonyous28174> make a bootable usb stick with each version of ubuntu on it. then ls each one to see if it shows that there is something there. If it detects that there is one there. Run the commands that i previously mention that i tried?
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: You don't need all of each version of Ubuntu on it, literally just the contents of /boot/grub/ from each distro's iso.
<anonyous28174> okay, how do i do that?
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: First, before we get too ahead of ourselves, do you have a USB drive with an ext4 filesystem so that we can check that grub can even read files from it? If not, then it's not worth doing the rest of the work.
<anonyous28174> yes, i have three flash drives
<anonyous28174> this one has ntfs
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: Make sure one has an ext4 filesystem and at least a few files and try using "ls" to list them from the grub rescue shell.
<hecresper2171> ok. rejoined but with hexchat.  pidgin didn't feel right.
<hecresper2171> So, why when remoting into Ubuntu the desktop looks different from when sitting in front of the computer?
<Jordan_U> hecresper2171: How did you setup RDP? It sounds like maybe part of gnome-session isn't running properly and so your theme settings aren't taking affect.
<pi0> anyone here know how to apply a kernel patch
<vadique> hi
<hecresper2171> While remote, the desktop looks like vanilla gnome.
<anonyous28174> is there a way to change the files system on flash drive to ext4?
<hecresper2171> Jordan_U, that makes sense
<vadique> I updated Ubuntu to 20.04 and now it loses any wifi connection (it doesn't see them at all) when my laptop sleeps
<hecresper2171> Jordan_U, its probably using some default settings for gnome.
<vadique> is there any way to relaunch just wifi thingy but not to reboot the whole system?
<hecresper2171> Jordan_U, I connect to it via RDP after installing xrdp
<anonyous28174> what was the file system that i needed jordan?
<mr_lou> Slight problem....  I was adding to /etc/default/grub in order to make my Ubuntu automatically reboot after a crash, following this. https://askubuntu.com/questions/409337/how-do-i-set-my-computer-to-restart-on-crash
<Jordan_U> anonyous28174: ext4. Probably the easiest thing to do is to take one USB drive, make it into an Ubuntu 20.04 LiveUSB, then boot that LiveUSB and use it to prepare another USB drive with an ext4 partition, by using GParted from the first LiveUSB.
<mr_lou> But after adding "panic=10 oops=panic" and calling sudo update-grub and rebooting, it asks for password at login now. I had disabled that before. Trying to login doesn't work. It rejects my password. I know it's the right one because I was just using it a lot for setting up grub.
<Jordan_U> mr_lou: What happens when you use ctrl+alt+F2 to log in at a text tty?
<mr_lou> Jordan_U, That works.
<anonyous28174> jordan?
<davido_> Has anyone here experienced the Authentication Error when installing or refreshing snaps under 20.04?
<Jordan_U> mr_lou: Are you sure that it's rejecting your password in the graphical login, rather than logging you in and immediately crashing when trying to start the session, which brings you back to the login screen?
<pi0> i need to apply a kernel patch
<mr_lou> Jordan_U, Yea, it's telling me it couldn't log in. But after logging in in tty and rebooting from there, it logs in automatically again. Dunno what happened there.
<lotuspsychje> pi0: whats this patch about and bug ID please?
<pi0> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199811
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 199811 in Wireless "Bluetooth: Can't read local name on hci0" [Normal,New]
<pi0> 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<pi0> i need to find the patch
<pi0> 5.4.0-29-generic
<lotuspsychje> pi0: did you file this bug upstream? or is there also an ubuntu bug ID about this?
<pi0> that is a good question, how do i locate bug upstream i just heard of this page today
<pi0> sorry new to linux
<lotuspsychje> pi0: to handle bugs, i would advice to work systematic and find or file the ubuntu bug for your system and affect yourself
<lotuspsychje> pi0: after the existing ubuntu is created or found, you and the developers can search to investigate more, and perhaps see indeed if its being worked on upstream
<lotuspsychje> pi0: are you on the system right now that has this bug?
<pi0> i am
<pi0> i mean its pretty exciting actually to learn all this
<pi0> i compiled my first app yesterday
<pi0> took a long time because it kept failing and after install all these apt packages
<pi0> finaly 100%
<lotuspsychje> pi0: do you have a launchpad account?
<pi0> i dont but i can create one
<lotuspsychje> please do, if you want to file a bug
<pi0> i believe there already is a bug
<lotuspsychje> pi0: doesnt matter, even if there exists one, its adviced to affect yourself
<pi0> are there specific commands with info to submit?
<lotuspsychje> pi0: create your launchpad account, and then use ubuntu-bug packagename from terminal
<pi0> one sec
<pi0> launchpad.net righ
<pi0> t
<lotuspsychje> correct
<azi`> I just started ubuntu & nethogs, and I immedatelly see many connections made from unknown processes to unknown ports, see https://imgur.com/a/KwC6eXm
<azi`> what could be making this?
<azi`> here is a higher res SS https://i.imgur.com/VZbe7sF.png
<pi0> all set logged in
<pi0> oh my packagename?
<pi0> of the actual patch
<lotuspsychje> pi0: ok, lets file it against the kernel, ubuntu-bug linux
<lotuspsychje> pi0: after that, apport will jump open and you send the bug, add a title of your bug + description of what happens
<max12345> hello, I have a problem with my dns stuff, I think. /etc/resolveconf shows some 127.0.0.53 which I think is my router. Yesterday I used the network connection GUI to add an additional dns server, and that seemed to work, but now it doesn't. Any advice? Thanks!
<pi0> ubuntu-bug (name of bug) or linux
<lotuspsychje> pi0: no always bug against a packagename, in your case linux (the kernel)
<pi0> ah ok
<pi0> the problem cannot be reported, this report is about a package that is not installed
<lotuspsychje> pi0: what command did you type?
<pi0> ubuntu-bug linux
<pi0> i mean kernel
<pi0> ubuntu-bug kernel
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-bug linux
<pi0> did it
<pi0> https://imgur.com/a/C5xBTBW
<lotuspsychje> pi0: send
<pi0> were can i explain the error is bluetooth related
<lotuspsychje> pi0: after sending bug, your browser will jump open to the bug
<pi0> ah nice i see it
<pi0> do i type hciconfig -a
<pi0> to get the error message
<pi0> i see that window lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> pi0: add a title + description
<pi0> along with uname -a, hciconfig -a error
<pi0> all commands that give the error?
<lotuspsychje> pi0: apport will collect your kernel version already, you can explain whats happening into the description, with relevant errors yes
<pi0> this is great!
<pi0> thank you so much
<pi0> was this in a ubuntu book? or any recomended guide for learning proper trouble shooting techniques?
<lotuspsychje> pi0: whats your bug ID plz?
<pi0> working out the details
<pi0> on sec
<pi0> under the package i should type kernel?
<lotuspsychje> pi0: do you even read what i say?
<pi0> i did
<lotuspsychje> pi0: <lotuspsychje> pi0: apport will collect your kernel version already
<pi0> sorry i mean for this question, In what package did you find this bug?
<pi0> i would assume leave it as linux
<pi0> since i do not know which actual package that would be
<pi0> sorry still learning all this
<lotuspsychje> pi0: ok tnx to file bug #1879124
<ubottu> bug 1879124 in linux (Ubuntu) "0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1879124
<pi0> yes
<pi0> lotuspsychje: wow that report is really invovled
<pi0> what was really quick finding the bug number are you reviewing what i submitted?
<lotuspsychje> pi0: we have a channel where new ubuntu bugs are filed
<lotuspsychje> pi0: is your BT integrated or a dongle?
<pi0> dongle, also what is the name of the channel
<lotuspsychje> pi0: #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<pi0> https://www.ebay.com/i/202829855881?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=202829855881&targetid=883484275562&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=9031062&poi=&campaignid=9343999134&mkgroupid=101452701304&rlsatarget=pla-883484275562&abcId=1139336&merchantid=118934776&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIn6eC8aS66QIVMgnnCh11tQFNEAQYASABEgJ-QfD_BwE
<pi0> that is the actual device
<lotuspsychje> pi0: try to change your bugs description a bit better, and explain whats happening exactly as a story
<lotuspsychje> pi0: your dmesg logs shows your bios is from 2012, maybe its time to see if there are updates on the asus website
<pi0> yep this is a handed down laptop, i changed the hd
<pi0> can you update firmware via linux
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | pi0
<ubottu> pi0: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<lotuspsychje> pi0: depends on the brands, model, age of the device
<pi0> thank you i will check it out
<abhi_> hello
<mr_lou> Any suggestions on how to make Ubuntu automatically reboot when it freezes? I've tried editing /etc/sysctl.conf adding kernel.panic=10 and edited /etc/default/grub/ adding "panic=10 oops=panic" according to https://askubuntu.com/questions/409337/how-do-i-set-my-computer-to-restart-on-crash
<mr_lou> But no reboot happens when it freezes.
<mr_lou> (And yes I did do sudo update-grub) ;-)
<mr_lou> Any other ways of automatically rebooting the system when it freezes?
<OERIAS> hey, is there a channel for the budgie desktop environment?
<pi0> lotuspsychje: are you there?
<abhi_> hi
<abhi_> I am new to ubuntu.Have tried 18.04 and now 20.04 but the brightness control is not working
<abhi_> using amd rysen 5 2400g
<mbuf> fakeroot debian/rules binary gives "II: Checking modules for generic...previous or current modules file missing!" - How should this be fixed?
<abhi_> Have been using ubuntu 20.04. But not be able to control the brightness. Using AMD ryzen 5 2400g with integrated vega 11 graphics
<guiverc> OERIAS, #ubuntu-budgie if you're talking about Ubuntu Budgie (& Budgie Desktop); do a channel search if desktop specific
<clarkk> I asked lots of times here, and haven't received much of a response so far.  Please could someone tell me whether the notifications in the notification panel of Ubuntu 18.04 look like the one shown in the screenshot - truncated and, pretty much, useless?  They are not fit for purpose. Doesn't it bother anyone?  https://www.dropbox.com/s/eulcao73yuqitox/Menu_471.png?dl=0   Is this is how it's _supposed_ to be? Is there any way to see the full message,
<clarkk> via some other package or via the terminal? Btw, my screen resolution is 1920x1080
<juanonymous> good day i am getting this error when im trying to update
<juanonymous> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/gWUoNoWW/
<juanonymous> can you help me to correct this, so that i can successfully update ubuntu. im currently running the latest version.
<guiverc> juanonymous, had you asked that on askubu?
<juanonymous> nope, what or who is askubu?
<guiverc> juanonymous, i gave my thoughts on a askubuntu.com question also on ph.archive.ubuntu.com ; I can't find the question as I'd offer same advice
<pi0> which server is jabber on
<pi0> or provider
<guiverc> juanonymous, I'd switch to archive.ubuntu.com (drop the ph.) as https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors an shows issues with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.pregi.net-archive ..
<guiverc> it appears to be functional for precise & tursty (ESM), but not (standard) support releases for some reason
<juanonymous> how do i do that guiverc?
<guiverc> juanonymous, if using a desktop you can maybe follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu (first picture shows tab where you can select new mirror), if using server (or my preference) just etc /etc/apt/sources.list directly
<juanonymous> thank you for you answer. ill do that then
<guiverc> that link contains detailed info for manually editing too (see Managing Repositories from the Command Line)
<guiverc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine  (but link was in prior link)
<OERIAS> guiverc, thank you
<makara> hi. I can't login after suspend. It hangs after pressing enter with correct password. I recently did distrib upgrade to 20.04
<makara> the only weirdness is that I added some logic to /etc/rc.local to disable acpi wakeup from USB
<echoSMILE> Hi. I'm using hibernation (with luks) eveything works fine. My doubt is, I will start using an external hard drive that will be always connected to the system. How do I set the new drive to be active from boot and everything to not screw the hibernation booting ?
<makara> when is rc.local invoked?
<ducasse> makara: rc.local is not present by default in 20.04, not sure if it is sourced if you create it
<makara> ducasse: maybe I did. It had this before I edited it recently `rfkill block bluetooth`
<makara> basically I need to run a simple command at startup `echo "XHC" > /proc/acpi/wakeup` (in an if statement to check)
<clarkk> PLEASE would someone, ANYONE, who is running Ubuntu 18.04, tell me whether your notification panel looks like this, with the notifications truncated so there's no way to see the full message?
<clarkk> https://www.dropbox.com/s/eulcao73yuqitox/Menu_471.png?dl=0
<makara> i can't use .zshrc or .profile because not root
<makara> and i haven't figured out how to do that with systemd
<ducasse> makara: you could create a crontab job that runs at the timespec @reboot
<makara> ducasse: that doesn't sound very mainstream. I'll give it a go
<makara> so are you saying rc.local isn't executed by systemd?
<ducasse> i'm not sure if it is in 20.04, you'll need to test
<makara> ducasse: how would I see the output though?
<ducasse> the crontab approach is more hacky than creating a systemd service, but it's quick and works
<ducasse> echo something to a file, for instance
<makara> then i'll only know when it works. Every time I change the script it could mess it up and i'd only know next time I reboot
<makara> i want to see all the output for startup scripts everywhere
<ducasse> you can only see what is logged
<makara> thats annoying
<makara> in a docker container all stdout is captured and available. Its so convenient
<frad> I want to sudo tune2fs -m 0.5 /dev/sda1 being currently in /dev/sda1. Am I doing it right?
<frad> the filesystem is luks encrypted. Can a luks filesystem be tune2fs'ed?
<ducasse> frad: if it's an ext filesystem i should think so
<frad> do yo know how I should edit the command? sudo tune2fs -m 0.5 /dev/sda1
<frad> should I follow this? https://serverfault.com/questions/394902/resizing-a-luks-encrypted-volume and yes, it is ext4
<emx> I just updated from 19.04 to 19.10. I can't connect to a Wifi access-point that was accessible by 19.04.
<emx> Interestingly 19.10 can connect to my phone hotspot. Where shall I start debugging.
<zeorin1> Hi all, I've just updated from 19.04 and I can no longer boot. I just get a black screen. If I try a recovery option in Grub. I see "Loading initial ramdisk..." and no further activity
<zeorin1> I have an HP Spectre x360 13-ae000ni, it has an Intel i7-8550U processor.
<zeorin1> Secureboot is disabled in the BIOS. I've tried the dis_ucode_ldr boot flag already
<zeorin1> I've tried the mitigations=off boot flag also
<zeorin1> These have not helped
<zeorin1> I have several kernels listed in my Grub: 5.3.0-53-generic, 5.0.0
<zeorin1> I have several kernels listed in my Grub: 5.3.0-53-generic, 5.0.0-38-generic, 5.0.0-37-generic, and 4.18.11-041811-generic, none of which will let me boot
<zeorin1> I have tried booting with the TPM module set to "hidden" in the BIOS, which has also not helped.
<fl0_id> hey, when compiling autoconf from source - when make check fails, but some failures are expected - anybody know where to check which failues are to be expected / normal and which are not
<fl0_id> ?
<zeorin1> Booting from a 20.04 live usb also doesn't work
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ichernev> Hi. I'm running 18.04 LTS on an arm NAS board. Out of the blue, the raid10 array stopped working, and now, when I try to "mdadm --assemble" the array it shows "mdadm: /dev/sdX is busy - skipping" for all 4 drives. I tried lsod, I tried fuser, I searched mtab -- nothing.
<tomreyn> ichernev: what about dmesg?
<tarelerulz> I'm just starting program like  , never got past like chapter one really basic , what a good ide to start with?
<ichernev> tarelerulz, what programming language?
<tarelerulz> c ++
<nelgin> https://www.thegeekdiary.com/mdadm-cannot-open-dev-sda1-device-or-resource-busy/
<nelgin> Check that out.
<tarelerulz> I tried code block
<ichernev> tarelerulz, at this point I don't think the IDE is as important as you think.
<ichernev> tomreyn, nelgin let me have a look, thanks!
<tarelerulz> I thought maybe there was one that is good for people just starting
<nelgin> See if any multipathing software has control.
<nelgin> IDE? Real programmers use vim :)
<tarelerulz> how about , anjuta
<ichernev> nelgin, I found this article BTW :) dmsetup tables shows nothing
<ichernev> nelgin, I don't have multipathd, is there any other "multipath" software?
<tomreyn> ichernev: start by sharing some output: cat /proc/mdstat    and  mdadm --detail for each device.
<ichernev> tarelerulz, you can use any IDE really. Just try to focus on the language, and not on the IDE. IDEs get useful when you have bigger projects. For learning, you rarely have more than a few files. I do use vim for big projects as well, but not that often. But it's not really an IDE
<ichernev> tomreyn, I shall use pastebin or sth>
<tomreyn> /topic says "Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/"
<ichernev> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bpGhCB8DHc/
<ichernev> tomreyn, dmesg doesn't have anything ... weird
<ichernev> tomreyn, to be fair, before this problem, one of the disks, looks like its out of the array. But the other 3 were working normally. I restarted, and now it is like that. That is why the last drive shows Array State AAAA, and the rest show AAA.
<ichernev> blkid shows all devices. I was trying to run some smartctl
<frad> what's the safest way to rename a ssd without damagingthe data?
<ichernev> frad, can you be more specific? Is it external?
<frad> ichernev, inside slot, ssd with a luks partition. Data is simply text audio and video files, no OS involved. My first option was gparted
<tomreyn> ichernev: what'S the output of     sudo mdadm --assemble --scan --verbose
<frad> or maybe 'sudo e2label /dev/sda SSD'
<frad> ?
<ichernev> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QBcX4GSsty/
<ichernev> frad, may I ask why do you want to label it? You want to see the label in the File Manager when it is mounted or something?
<frad> ichernev, exactly. Now its name is a 30 charachter long mix of numbers and letters
<ichernev> e2label shows existing label too -- you can verify it is the 30 characters you see. Your data is safe with e2label
<ichernev> tomreyn, the important part is the "busy" for the drives involved
<piraye> hello
<ichernev> piraye, hi
<piraye> I have problem with filesystem root, it has only 413,5 MB free space
<piraye> what should I do?
<ichernev> what is the output of df -h
<piraye> ichernev, https://paste2.org/YDcEPYJI
<ichernev> piraye, it looks like you have a one drive setup. What about `du -sh ~` from your normal (non root) user
<ichernev> piraye, just the number, not the error log lines (if any)
<piraye> ichernev, 19G	/home/sevilay
<ichernev> tomreyn, here's smartctl -a on all devices -- I didn't find anything fishy. Not even for the "bad" drive: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cch7ctdC4b/
<Tankburn> hey, is this the right channel to ask advice on for Ubuntu server?
<Ben64> there's also #ubuntu-server but go for it
<ichernev> piraye, hm, so you have 20G in your home and ~20G outside. When I have to clean up space I start baobab (it's an UI application) that scans the whole disk and shows stuff that is big. Easy to find forgotten stuff laying around
<Tankburn> ater install I have no internet as wifi is disabled by default and is my only option here. Was wondering how to enable it... been through a guide to put the wifi details into /etc/netplan/*.yaml but it didnt work and not I have a systemctl issue were it it hangs on starting a job
<Tankburn> now*
<Ben64> server on wifi?
<Tankburn> yeah
<Ben64> just install desktop version then
<ichernev> Tankburn, do you have networkmanager? (nmcli from the cmdline)
<Tankburn> unfortunately it is not installed
<piraye> ichernev, how can I clean up space in IU applications?
<ichernev> if you don't have any way to wire it for setup ... (like usb - ethernet dongle or sth), it will be rough. Better to reinstall as Ben64 suggested
<tomreyn> ichernev: sorry, got distracted
<Tankburn> Hey Ben64 I would like to but I dont want a gui to hinder the performance of this old scruffy machine :P
<ichernev> piraye, you can just figure out where it is. You can delete it anyway you like :) command line, file manager etc
<piraye> okay
<ichernev> Tankburn, well, then you can have a separate ubuntu box, figure out the needed packages, transfer them via USB and install them
<piraye> ichernev, thank you
<Ben64> Tankburn: something like lubuntu would be super light
<Ben64> or i mean, don't use wifi since wifi is bad
<ichernev> Tankburn, does the machine NOT have ethernet port, or you don't have ethernet cable. Usually old stuff has ports...
<ichernev> if it does, you can give it internet from a newer machine (with port), you can install the wireless tools, and connect to wifi
<Munsko> If the machine dont have ethernet port you could give it internet with a phone
<Munsko> And a usb cable
<Munsko> Almost all phones have that option now
<Tankburn> all good. Ive done it before using the standard install b4, just cant find the article for it. Yea wifi is bad, but the router is not accessible here.
<Munsko> Its called USB modem or something like that
<Tankburn> I'll let you know how I did it when I find the answer, thanks for the suggestions though
<Tankburn> thanks Munsko I'll give thata try too
<tomreyn> ichernev: does this return more than 4 devices? ls -lah /dev/dm-*
<tomreyn> ichernev: more or less than, rather. and are there exactly 4 symlinks in /dev/mapper/ ?
<tomreyn> ichernev: rephrasing (sorry): are there exactly four devices returned by     ls -lah /dev/dm-*     as well as by    find /dev/mapper -type l -ls
<ichernev> tomreyn, I don't have any /dev/dm-* in /dev/mapper there is only `control`
<ichernev> tomreyn, I ran --assemble with strace, it comes from the kernel directly `openat(AT_FDCWD, "/dev/sdd", O_RDONLY|O_EXCL|O_DIRECT|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 EBUSY (Device or resource busy)`
<tomreyn> ichernev: i'm not suggesting this for now, but would rebooting be an option?
<ichernev> tomreyn, well then -- there are 0 (zero) devices /dev/dm-* and no symlinks in /dev/mapper (only control, which is not a symlink)
<tomreyn> ichernev: try this: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/blob/master/rescan_scsi
<rapidwave> Anyone know why, when I reboot, I have to do so twice because the first time there is no internet?
<tomreyn> ichernev: that's IF rebooting is an option
<ichernev> tomreyn, but my drives are SATA?
<ichernev> tomreyn, I echoed the dashes manually to all 4 scsi devices -- nothing.
<ichernev> currently I'm connected via usb serial, i tried to enable ssh but it says "system is booting". How can I fix this (force it)
<ichernev> I mean the ssh server is running, but when connecting it drops me with "system is booting" message
<tomreyn> ichernev: ah, so the system didn't reach the default systemd target when booting
<tomreyn> do you have a GUI installed there?
<diverdude> When i boot my machine, my grub loader looks like this: https://i.ibb.co/ZzLRm4X/20200517-142601.jpg   The entry called `Ubuntu` points to the 20.04 installation. I dont want this to be the top (default). Top(default) should be the `Ubuntu 18.04` option. So i have installed grub-customizer to change the list...but i dont see anything called 18.04 in there (see https://i.ibb.co/G9bq7YP/20200517-142952.jpg)  How on earth do i then make 18.04 defa
<diverdude>  the grub loader?
<ichernev> tomreyn, no. But this messed up, because it was a remote server, and I had to go get it, because it refused to start ssh due to the raid not being loaded. It is in /etc/fstab, but doesn't mount on /. It is non-essential to system boot but prevents normal system boot
<ichernev> if I can fix this at least I'll have a sane terminal (this picocom over usb is pretty trash)
<Ben64> diverdude: why does it matter the order
<diverdude> Ben64: because when i restart the machine i want it to boot into 18.04
<Ben64> ok so the order doesn't matter
<ichernev> diverdude, you can specify which line should be the default
<ichernev> (that is, the one that would boot if you don't touch it)
<diverdude> ok but which line corresponds o 18.04 ?
<Ben64> you could either change the default, or set it to boot the last booted one (what i do on my dual boot systems)
<diverdude> o=to
<diverdude> Ben64: ok - change default to 18.04. how do i do that?
<tomreyn> ichernev: if the root file system is on the raid then this would explain why some services didn't start up fully. systemctl status   may hint on what's missing for a full start.
<diverdude> there are no lines in the grub-customizer that says anything with 18.04
<Ben64> i could tell you how to have it remember the last choice
<diverdude> i can do that also...but thats not so good
<ichernev> tomreyn, it is not on the raid. The root is on an mmc. The raid is not essential whatsoever. It is mounted under /mnt
<diverdude> because sometimes its booting into windows and i dont want that to happen next time
<diverdude> so by default it should always boot into 18.04
<diverdude> unless otherwise instructed
<Ben64> looks like it's in /etc/default/grub
<diverdude> so which entry in grub-customizer is ubuntu 18.04?
<Ben64> dunno what grub-customizer is. the file you need to edit seems to be /etc/default/grub
<diverdude> Ben64: ok and what do i write there?
<ichernev> tomreyn, systemctl status --> maintenance
<ichernev> tomreyn, is there a way to hint in fstab that something is non-essential? Like even if it doesn't mount -- continue?
<Ben64> "Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS (18.04)" or more or less of that line, or a number
<ichernev> diverdude, well, first put the existing contents in a paste so we can see what is in there
<diverdude> Here: https://dpaste.org/Y3iL
<tomreyn> ichernev: according to section5 of the fstab man page (fstab(5)): "nofail do not report errors for this device if it does not exist."
<ichernev> diverdude, the GRUB_DEFAULT line -- you need to change 0 to something else (like the correct line). Or 'saved' to use the last option
<rapidwave> No one knows why I have to reboot twice to have internet?
<tomreyn> ichernev: i'll have to leave shortly (for an hour or so)- i think massaging systemd to fully start up *could* be key to getting the drives out of busy state in mdadm's sense, but not really sure there - it could also be unrelated issues.
<diverdude> ichernev: ok...what is "something else" ?
<ichernev> 0 means the first line, 1 means the second line...
<diverdude> ichernev: ok and how do i know which linenumber to choose?
<ichernev> tomreyn, I just removed the line from fstab and now it boots normally.
<tomreyn> ichernev: those disks are old and not in the smartmontools DB, but their critical indicators look fine. so i think the failure to start the raid is purely a logical one. make sure the contents (especially the ARRAY lines) of /etc/mdadm are sound, including the "names" pointing to the hostnames recorded when the arrays were created. in the end you may need to --assemble --force (but be very carefu about it, it can be destructive)
<ichernev> tomreyn, thank you for the help!
<diverdude> ichernev: can i see a list of the possible lines somehow, so that i know what number to write?
<ichernev> diverdude, the way the lines are assembled depends on configuration in /etc. A simple thing to do is just see the current list of lines in grub, and choose the right one
<ichernev> you can see the list when you run grub. Also the compiled list should be under /boot/grub.cfg or similar. It should be a big file starting with /etc/default/grub and continuing with the actual options
<ichernev> look for a text file under /boot that has grub in the name
<ichernev> (sorry, I don't run grub on my machines :))
<diverdude> ichernev: ok so my grub looks like this: https://i.ibb.co/ZzLRm4X/20200517-142601.jpg   if i want `Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS... ` to be default should i then just set GRUB_DEFAULT="4" ?
<diverdude> sorry, i mean 3
<diverdude> because it starts on 0
<ichernev> diverdude, yep
<ichernev> you also have to regenerate the actual grub file (grub-mkconfig)
<diverdude> ichernev: arrrg it did not work :/ nothing changed
<diverdude> ichernev: i ran sudo update-grub after i had updated 0->3. Should i in addition also run grub-mkconfig ?
<diverdude> ichernev: absolutely nothing changed. I changed 0->3. I ran sudo update-grub and i also ran sudo grub-mkconfig but it still boots into 20.04 by default. What am I missing now?
<jeremy31> diverdude: GRUB_DEFAULT=4 or "4"
<felco> My computer crash/hang for third time in 20.04
<diverdude> jeremy31: ok, should it be 4 and not 3?
<ichernev> diverdude, at least when you change the 0 to something else, something else should boot
<lotuspsychje> felco: check /var/crash whats it about
<jeremy31> diverdude: I would think GRUB_DEFAULT=3 should boot 18.04
<felco> lotuspsychje didnt know about that, but the last file is from yesterday
<diverdude> Ok - i changed "4"->"3" and ran `sudo grub-mkconfig`   but still, absolutely nothing changed. Why is nothing changing?
<ichernev> grub-mkconfig -- you might have to do 'sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<ichernev> but update-grub is supposed to do that already
<diverdude> i already tried running sudo update-grub
<ichernev> diverdude, it is possible that you're not changing the real boot partition, but instead another one, which is not used
<diverdude> it does not change anything
<diverdude> ichernev: hmm ok. how can i find out which one is used then?
<jeremy31> diverdude: did you use 3 or "3" in the GRUB_DEFAULT line?
<jp29> testing testing 123
<jeremy31> I don't think quotes are needed
<diverdude> jeremy31: i used "3"....i did that because the value was initially "0"
<ichernev> diverdude, I'm not very fluent with grub, haven't had to fix it for like 8 years now. If you're using UEFI boot, you should be able to boot directly from bios (with the right configuration). For BIOS (legacy) boot, the situation is different
<jeremy31> diverdude: post URL from terminal for>  cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> jp29: we see you
<diverdude> jeremy31:  Here: https://termbin.com/jz3b
<jeremy31> diverdude: try it without the quotes around the number
<diverdude> ok, brb
<echoSMILE> I have ubuntu 19.10 installed with luks (I follow a guide with manually steps for this). Now the system is says that has a new version of ubuntu 20... is safe to do a upgrade for the new version ?
<jp29> how do i leave a channel?
<ichernev> jp29, /part ?
<ichernev> echoSMILE, if you've done it the manual way you should know which step "unlocks" it. So then you can just make sure this step is set up the same way under 20.04
<b1ackandwh1te> how do i leave a chanell with a custom goodby message?
<felco> /part message
<b1ackandwh1te> :) thanks
<echoSMILE> ichernev: Hum, I just follow a ubuntu guide they have in wiki
<ichernev> echoSMILE, can you send a link to the guide?
<jp29> thats useful... is there a list of this beyong the /help
<echoSMILE> ichernev: right now I can't, but later I will.
<lotuspsychje> jp29: the freenode irc help is at #freenode this is ubuntu support here
<echoSMILE> Btw, I just exec "cp -R /from /to" and in another term I just did "du -sh /to" but the du seems to be freeze, I already try to kill the process but no luck. Any way to stop the du ?
<mr_lou> What am I missing? :-(  I've added all of these in my /etc/sysctl.conf - but still my system doesn't reboot when it hangs. https://www.supertechcrew.com/kernel-panics-and-lockups/
<ichernev> echoSMILE, other than kill -9 ... not many options, esp if it's stuck in the kernel
<echoSMILE> It seems the "cp" and "du" processes are labeled as "D" at htop, not sure what this means, but for sure they are not doing nothing has the "df" shows the exact free resources
<DaniG2k> Hello all. I'm trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 18.04 DigitalOcean droplet to 20.04
<DaniG2k> Every time I try to do  sudo do-release-upgrade -d I am getting an error
<echoSMILE> ichernev: esp ?
<DaniG2k> Invalid package information
<DaniG2k> After updating your package information, the essential package 'ubuntu-minimal' could not be located. This may be because you have no official mirrors listed in your software sources, or because of excessive load on the mirror you are using. See /etc/apt/sources.list for the current list of configured software sources. In the case of an overloaded mirror, you may want to try the upgrade again later.
<DaniG2k> anyone know how I can fix this?
<ichernev> mr_lou, I have no experience with that, but if you think about it, if the kernel is really hard stuck, nothing can make it reboot. Unless it's a hardware watchdog or sth. All these settings are "best effort" :)
<ichernev> echoSMILE, esp --> especially
<echoSMILE> ichernev: so reboot is needed ?
<ichernev> echoSMILE, is your system frozen?
<echoSMILE> ichernev: the system not
<ichernev> echoSMILE, just because one command misbehaves .. You can kill the shell
<echoSMILE> ichernev: how?
<ichernev> how to kill the shell, or how to do kill -9 on du?
<echoSMILE> the shell, the kill -9 I already tried before
<ichernev> the shell is the graphical thing you run command in (unless you run them in the ctrl-alt-123 tty)
<ichernev> it has a X button or whatever, depending on your graphical interface
<echoSMILE> I'm using native console
<echoSMILE> no X at the moment
<ichernev> you can switch to a new console then :)
<ichernev> alt-left/right ?
<EoflaOE> DaniG2k: Is your system amd64 or i386? Because the i386 repos for focal doesn't have ubuntu-minimal package.
<echoSMILE> ichernev: sure, but I want to stop the du process
<EoflaOE> If you scrolled down on this page: https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/ubuntu-minimal, you will see that there is no "i386" download.
<DaniG2k> EoflaOE: x86_64 not sure which one that is
<echoSMILE> ichernev: I can switch over consoles, but like you said, I want to kill the terminal where the du process is running without stop
<EoflaOE> DaniG2k: You can check to see if your system is running amd64 by "uname -a"
<DaniG2k> EoflaOE: Linux basho 4.15.0-50-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 6 18:46:08 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DaniG2k> so it's not possible to install focal on x86?
<ichernev> echoSMILE, the terminal is running under a process -- if you find it (with ps auxf) you can kill that instead
<EoflaOE> DaniG2k: You can't install focal in i386. Even if you get it to install, you will miss a lot of programs since they will be deleted during the upgrade. Pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.
<DaniG2k> EoflaOE: https://pastebin.com/1iMeEMVC
<echoSMILE> ichernev: ps auxf | grep du give me: "root 5143 0.0 0.0 8140 772 pts/1 D+ 12:56 0:00 | \_ du -sh ..."
<DaniG2k> EoflaOE: I've had this droplet for ages, maybe it's on an old architecture
<echoSMILE> ichernev: I kill the terminal, but the process still going on
<lotuspsychje> pj29: please choose a nick and stick with it
<echoSMILE> *killed
<EoflaOE> DaniG2k: Yes, it might be. Actually, you have the droplet since 12.04 i386.
<DaniG2k> yeah :(
<ViperXL75> I've been having this strange behaviour since I installed a newer Linux on my very old hardware. Regularly, the GUI interface (gdm3) will freeze up and not respond anymore to any mouse clicks. I can move the mouse around though. But if I ssh into the machine and kill gdm3, it relaunches gdm3 and I can continue to use it without a problem. Where do you start to check what's actually crashing?
<rapidwave> echoSMILE: Any idea why I have to reboot twice everytime because hte first reboot won't have internet?
<echoSMILE> rapidwave: no idea, but that seems odd
<ViperXL75> rapidwave: When you don't have Internet, can you check if you got any IP addresses on ur network card?
<rapidwave> Last time I checked, it would give a 169
<rapidwave> Just a default ip when there is no connection
<echoSMILE> it seems a dhcp issue
<ViperXL75> with default u mean 169 address? LIke 169.254.bla.bla  ?
<rapidwave> No, it would end in 169
<ViperXL75> but what does it start with?
<ViperXL75> Also 169?
<rapidwave> I don't remember
<ViperXL75> okay.  For the sake of ruling out DHCP.. just put those IP addresses in there manually.
<ViperXL75> Like go look now what the IP addres... Netmask(probably 255.255.255.0) and standard gateway is. And put them in the machine manually. And for DNS, just put 8.8.8.8 or whatever number that your gateway is.
<ViperXL75> See if it still happens.
<rapidwave> I'll try that later. This is the machine it happens with
<ViperXL75> xD
<ViperXL75> gotcha
<ViperXL75> I don't remember the command to just manually bring down a Network card. But you could try next time to find out which command will disable (and ofcourse enable) your network card. Next time the issue happens. Just bring your network card Down and then Up. Maybe that can help too.
<ViperXL75> Found it.
<ViperXL75> rapidwave: https://www.2daygeek.com/enable-disable-up-down-nic-network-interface-port-linux-using-ifconfig-ifdown-ifup-ip-nmcli-nmtui/
<ViperXL75> I've been having this strange behaviour since I installed a newer Linux on my very old hardware. Regularly, the GUI interface (gdm3) will freeze up and not respond anymore to any mouse clicks. I can move the mouse around though. But if I ssh into the machine and kill gdm3, it relaunches gdm3 and I can continue to use it without a problem. Where do you start to check what's actually crashing?
<michagogo> Hi, I see there’s a package with a bug involving a service-side change breaking functionality that was opened about a month ago, and the next day there was a reply with simple patches to the versions of the package in bionic, eoan, and focal. However, nothing’s happened since then - what would be the best way to get this looked at and fixed?
<michagogo> The bug in question is #1872819
<lotuspsychje> bug #1872819
<ubottu> bug 1872819 in megatools (Ubuntu) "newer links cannot be downloaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872819
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: there's a few tricks to get more attention to bugs, find more users that can affect your bug, test things yourself and add new test descriptions to your bug
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: but as debian already patched it, it surely is a matter of time till ubuntu will get it also
<ikonia> it really shouldn't take this long though
<ikonia> try to find out / get access to the people who maintain the packages, these are basic things to fix breaking changes
<ikonia> work with them if possible to understand if there is a reason they have not picked up the change yet
<michagogo> lotuspsychje: looks like G already has it fixed
<michagogo> The question is regarding getting it fixed in B/F/E, which AIUI is purely an Ubuntu-side procedure
<cyveris> Which package owns /etc/passwd?
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: find yourself a second user affected, and your bug gets auto confirmed
<michagogo> lotuspsychje: I just became that second user
<michagogo> Hm, how come some bugs list individual ubuntu versions as being affected or not and some just say “ubuntu”?
<michagogo> And does that have any implications?
<ikonia> cyveris: noreutils normally
<ikonia> core
<ikonia> michagogo: bugs sometimes only impact specific versions
<cyveris> Something in the focal install process is creating duplicate entries for root and nobody in /etc/passwd.
<cyveris> I've confirmed this across multiple systems, all installed via live-server media.
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: think your best bet is now indeed as ikonia states, get involved with the maintainers
<ikonia> cyveris: what do you mean ?
<ikonia> cyveris: you have 2 uid 0 accounts
<cyveris> Specifically "root," and "nobody."
<cyveris> Well, let me just show you.
<ikonia> cyveris: can you pastebin /etc/passwd please
<cyveris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yc4tQPvqnV/
<cyveris> So, what I'm actually seeing now that I look closer. /etc/passwd has the correct data, but getent passwd is appending an extra root and nobody account to the results.
<tds> cyveris: what does your nsswitch.conf look like?
<cyveris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8cFjF73VXx/
<cyveris> Default install.
<tds> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/15160
<cyveris> Huh.
<cyveris> Thanks.
<michagogo> ikonia: yeah, I know - but in some cases, such as the aforementioned bug, the page doesn’t indicate any versions at all, one way or the other
<tomreyn> ichernev: were you able to solve the raid problem, yet?
<michagogo> What I’m wondering is what might cause a particular bug to be broken down into versions or not
<ichernev> tomreyn, no. But I see some issues (possibly) under dmesg. Here's the relevant sections: https://termbin.com/h4v5
<ichernev> tomreyn, I ran smartctrl -t short on all drives and they reported fine.
<ichernev> but during boot at least it looks pretty scary
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: i think you are over-analyzing it
<ichernev> tomreyn, just search for "err"
<tomreyn> ichernev: what's this kernel?
<tomreyn> you don't seem to be running ubuntu
<ichernev> tomreyn, armbian
<ichernev> but the OS is ubuntu
<tomreyn> ichernev: this channel is about ubuntu
<tomreyn> ichernev: user space is part of a distro, but without the right kernel patches you're not on ubuntu
<tomreyn> ichernev: ion the future, please don't state you're running Ubuntu 18.04 when you're not running its kernels.
<ichernev> tomreyn, sorry. I wasn't aware. I set this up a long time ago, now I run lsb_release -a and it said Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> ichernev: ok, try getting helpin ##linux
<akem> Well you still can install the packages from 18.04 even if you build your own kernel, so you're still using 18.04, just need to explicitly tell you got your own kernel.
<akem> Ha it's not Ubuntu here, nm then.
<cyveris> ichernev: There are ubuntu releases specifically for ARM hardware.
<ichernev> cyveris, I can have a look there as well, I have a few spare sd cards.
<ichernev> tomreyn, i'll try, thanks again!
<pj29> where are there general chats on IRC?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | pj29
<ubottu> pj29: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<echoSMILE> When I plug a SSD by USB I get this messages at terminal: "[472.xxxxxx] sd 4:0:0:0 [sdb] Asking for cache data failed" and "[472.xxxxxxx] sd 4:0:0:0 [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through" <- what this means ?
<tomreyn> echoSMILE: that the disk does not do write caching itself, or does not need the operating system to treat it specially for doing any (more likely the latter).
<echoSMILE> tomreyn: so that output is just an information? The disk sometimes does appear at the fdisk -l, other times it doesn't. I already add a entry at /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> "Asking for cache data failed" is not normal, i'd say. i don'T know whether it points to a problem. combined with what you just said, i'd look into replacing / cross testing any wires and connectors you use there to attach this disk.
<tomreyn> echoSMILE: which ubuntu release and kernel version is this?
<tomreyn> which ssd model?
<echoSMILE> ubuntu and kernel: 19.10, 5.3.0-51-generic, ssd model: crucial mx500 1TB
<echoSMILE> Probably is the connector I am using, is quite old.
<tomreyn> echoSMILE: that's actually an internal ssd, so you'll have some (s)ata to usb translation layer there.
<echoSMILE> tomreyn: yep, a connector that converts (s)ata to usb
<tomreyn> this is probably where the OS request to the drive to discuss what kind of caching it uses, or the replay from the drive to the Os, is dropped.
<tomreyn> you'll be fine with it falling back to write-through, though, it's not a performance loss with this drive, i think.
<echoSMILE> tomreyn: the thing is, if I unplug and plug and that messages doesn't appear, then the ssd already appears in fdisk -l and can be used
<goddard> my logs program says I have limited acccess to my log files, it then suggests I read a help file.  I read the help file and it says I may be a user and not an "administrator".  What does this really mean and how can I solve it?
<tomreyn> echoSMILE: probably because the OS realizes it quried this drive before and doesn't need to do it again.
<ducasse> !sudo | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<goddard> i get the error on gnome logs even when using sudo
<echoSMILE> tomreyn: I don't think so, because all the times and unplug/plug the messages appears and the drive never appear at fdisk -l
<tomreyn> goddard: the first system user ubuntu creates when installing is a member of the "sudo" system group. sudo is a mechanism enabling otherwise normal, restricted users, to occasionally "do" things as the "superuser" (su), that's why it's called sudo.
<tomreyn> goddard: what you're saying seems to suggest that your user account is not part of this group, thus can't run programs as the superuser. the default superuser is "root".
<goddard> i am apart of the sudoers group
<tomreyn> echoSMILE: and does it show up in     dmesg -w   then?
<goddard> output of the groups command has my username and sudo listed
<tomreyn> goddard: hmm, i think the "logs" graphical log viewer (which i assume you were referring to) is a snap application on ubuntu 18.04, and maybe this impacts its abilities to access some log files. which ubuntu release are you running? this would tell:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<kenperkins> anyone able to assist me in getting my fans to report speed in ubuntu?
<echoSMILE> tomreyn: I unplug and plug, check the last messages about sdb at dmesg -w: https://pastebin.com/bVZLSnDV
<tomreyn> echoSMILE: this looks normal to me.
<goddard> tomreyn: snap list doesn't list gnome logs
<goddard> tomreyn: im on 20.04
<ducasse> goddard: gnome-logs is an apt package on 20.04
<tomreyn> goddard: i see, so my theory there doesn't apply, it'll be some other reason which i can't think of right now. if you're part of the sudo group and run the default graphical desktop (gnome-shell) you should be able to start the "settings" application, then navigate to "users" (may be in a "details" submenu), and click the "Unlock" button on the menu bar.
<ducasse> the snap is the same version afaict
<tomreyn> different default restrictions apply to a snap than to an apt package, that's where i was coming from. and i think on 18.04, gnome-logs was a snap.
 * tomreyn bbl
<Psi-Jack> Big Black Lesbians?
 * Psi-Jack ducks and runs.
<kenperkins> @Psi-Jack did I mention I installed 20.04 on the thinkpad and it more-or-less worked perfectly
<Psi-Jack> kenperkins: I can neither confirm nor deny that you had.
<dex1983> hi
<dex1983> can someone help me with VPN @ Ubuntu when Ubuntu runs in a virtualbox as guest?
<dex1983> How I can do that?
<Psi-Jack> But, if that is true, then eggcelent! I got 20.04 onto my Laptop and Desktop pretty nicely.
<kenperkins> fwiw, I'm trying out pop instead of ubuntu proper
<kenperkins> I love that there are no snaps
<BluesKaj> one can run 'buntu just fine without snaps
<kenperkins> @BluesKaj, when I installed 20.04 on my test device, I saw a good ~10 snaps on by default; you saying those are easily removed?
<BluesKaj> kenperkins, you must have some installed from the previous OS you upgradaded from
<BluesKaj> I'm testing Gorilla 20.10 and not a snap in sight
<BluesKaj> upgraded even
<kenperkins> it wasn't an upgrade
<BluesKaj> well, not having used any snaps I'm not sure how they're managed package-wise
<kenperkins> not trying to rag on ubuntu, I hate popos's tiling so far, much prefer ubuntu's window management
<kenperkins> just don't love snaps
<SpangBab> Alright
<Munsko> Hey
<Munsko> Nice
<Munsko> Well, we can help you more easy
<Munsko> I would suggest you to check in the log-in screen the desktops enviroments that u have avaiable
<SpangBab> yeah this is very helpful
<Munsko> I mean, go to the menu, put log-off and check in the upper bar
<Munsko> You will see something called openbox and Lubuntu i think
<Munsko> But maybe is something more there
<Munsko> Check it, just to be sure that the problem is lxqt
<SpangBab> wait so, i logout?
<Munsko> Yes, check that thing and come back, please
<SpangBab> okay i'll come back in a bit then
<Munsko> nice
<Munsko> If somebody have idea, hes trying to solve on error in the desktop(check: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1240430/desktop-wont-work-on-lubuntu"
<Munsko> "failed to execute child process lxsession-default directory (no such file or directory)" thats the error
<SpangBab> i'm back
<Munsko> Well
<Munsko> What u have in that tab?
<SpangBab> i tried the other sessions
<SpangBab> i have
<SpangBab> lubuntu, openbox and lxqt-sessions or wahtever it's called
<SpangBab> whatever*
<Munsko> Well, you tried the last one?
<Munsko> Or just checked its names
<SpangBab> well
<SpangBab> ther eare only 3
<SpangBab> there are*
<SpangBab> i tried all of them
<SpangBab> on the lxqt one
<SpangBab> it would do the same
<SpangBab> as on lubuntu
<SpangBab> but on the openbox session
<SpangBab> it would just not load at all
<Munsko> Openbox is no GUI
<SpangBab> ah alright
<Munsko> well, i found on more thing
<Munsko> Go to the menu bar, an search "LXQT configuration center"
<SpangBab> what thing?
<SpangBab> alright
<Munsko> Enter there and then in the "desktop" icon that is there
<SpangBab> yeah that's the thing
<SpangBab> the desktop icon wouldn't work
<Munsko> Well
<Munsko> go to advanced tab
<SpangBab> it wouldn't open it
<SpangBab> alright
<Munsko> oh
<Munsko> Try it
<SpangBab> desktop icon?
<Munsko> no
<Munsko> i mean,yes
<Munsko> the icon there
<SpangBab> yeah it doesn't work
<SpangBab> it doesn't open
<SpangBab> it just doesn't give me anything
<Munsko> well
<Munsko> search "Desktop" instead
<lotuspsychje> easy on the enter button SpangBab Munsko
<Munsko> in the menu bar
<SpangBab> Sorry
<SpangBab> Okay
<Munsko> its the same
<SpangBab> do i open just desktop?
<Munsko> Yes
<SpangBab> cause there are 3 options
<Munsko> click that one
<SpangBab> yeah same thing, it wouldn't open anything
<Munsko> hmmm
<Munsko> well, i think that there should be a way to open it via openbox
<Munsko> let me search it
<Munsko> just a second
<Munsko> brb
<SpangBab> alright
<jpmh_> I have a 20..4 instance that recently upgraded from 19.10 - I want to install gimp - when I do apt-get install gimp I get the error Some packages could not be installe ... - what do I need to do to fix the missing packages
<SpangBab> hmm
<SpangBab> I really don't know man, I'm here to get help from someone
<SpangBab> welcome back
<Munsko> Well
<Munsko> I cant enter openbox
<lotuspsychje> jpmh_: can you pastebin the apt errors please
<SpangBab> so?
<Munsko> i dont hav eidea why
<Munsko> You entered sucefully there?
<SpangBab> where does it not open
<SpangBab> in the sessions?
<Munsko> in log-in screen
<SpangBab> in the logging in menu?
<SpangBab> ah
<Munsko> yes
<SpangBab> yeah same thing for me it wouldn't open
<Munsko> You cant enter openbox either?
<SpangBab> yeah i can't either
<SpangBab> it's the only thing i can't open
<Munsko> oh
<Munsko> and th lxqt sessions is the same that lubuntu?
<Munsko> i didnt tried that one
<SpangBab> as i said i had to force restart
<SpangBab> to get back to the log-in screen
<Munsko> With the other 2?
<SpangBab> i tried the other 2
<SpangBab> yeah it's the same
<Munsko> oh
<Munsko> damn thing
<SpangBab> in lxqt session
<Munsko> let me find how i can open that option
<SpangBab> alright
<SpangBab> i'll look for it too
<jpmh_> lotuspsychje: pasted at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DGbN3zvRJW/
<Munsko> You can use the terminal,right?
<SpangBab> yes
<SpangBab> ofc
<SpangBab> i can using anything
<SpangBab> except the desktop
<SpangBab> and desktop settings
<Munsko> ok
<Munsko> Let me search how is the command
<lotuspsychje> jpmh_: you have external ppa's installed on your system?
<jpmh_> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> jpmh_: pastebin: uname -a && lsb_release -a
<SpangBab> Munsko alright
<Munsko> SpangBab, Run "/usr/bin/lxqt-config"
<Munsko> Tell me if that thing opens you the menu
<SpangBab> okay on sec
<SpangBab> one*
<SpangBab> wait are you looking for openbox settings?
<SpangBab> or the session
<jpmh_> lotuspsychje: pasted at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xpwxWxjCQv/
<Munsko> no
<Munsko> I try to force to open the thing about desktop
<SpangBab> it said that there is no such file or directory
<Munsko> Because one guy solved the problem unmaking one option there
<Munsko> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1144623/lubuntu-1810-failed-to-execute-child-process-lxsession-default-no-such-file
<lotuspsychje> jpmh_: hmm ok, lets try sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<SpangBab> oh
<Munsko> but you cant enter there
<Munsko> Lets try this
<SpangBab> yeah i can't
<jpmh_> lotuspsychje: standby
<Munsko> put "cd /usr/bin/"
<Munsko> and then "ls"
<jpmh_> lotuspsychje: as I sort of expeced: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<SpangBab> do you mean
<SpangBab> oh nvm
<SpangBab> i'll see
<Munsko> in temrinal
<Munsko> a lot of names
<SpangBab> yes yes
<Munsko> try search the lxqt part
<SpangBab> yeah a lot
<SpangBab> okay
<lotuspsychje> jpmh_: maybe we are looking at a bug then, not sure wich yet
<Munsko> You see lxqt-config there?
<SpangBab> yes i do
<ioria> jpmh_, apt-cache policy libgimp2.0
<Munsko> pk
<Munsko> ok*
<Munsko> now write "lxqt-config"
<Munsko> it should open it
<SpangBab> alright
<jpmh_> ioria: what do you mean?
<SpangBab> it said this "(0x7ffcf386be50) Warning: Icon theme "elementary" not found."
<ubuntutr> hi
<fgould> b3lt3r Were you able to install 20.04 and run correctly? I have it running on RPi4B but have some problems I can't resolve. Was going to ask here.
<ioria> jpmh_,  can you paste   'apt-cache policy libgimp2.0' ?
<Munsko> but it open of not?
<ubuntutr> http://52.250.22.112/
<SpangBab> Well
<SpangBab> the configuration center opens
<Munsko> Yes
<SpangBab> and then a windows pops up for like 3-5 seconds
<SpangBab> and closes
<SpangBab> blank window
<Munsko> You can do something there?
<ubuntutr> I installed plesk but nameserver is not working
<SpangBab> the center yes but the desktop still doesn't work, the window that popped up closed and it didn't show anything on it
<Munsko> oh
<Munsko> Well, i dont know what to do
<Munsko> You have something important in the SO?
<SpangBab> In the lubuntu aprtition?
<jpmh_> ioria: the paste is at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s3XVvJ3vRH/
<SpangBab> partition*
<Munsko> I really suggest you make a backup in the cloud and then format
<Munsko> Yes
<SpangBab> I don't think I need to make a backup
<SpangBab> i think i owuld only
<Munsko> Ok
<Munsko> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<SpangBab> back up the stuff inside the
<SpangBab> downloads
<SpangBab> and sednd it to another
<SpangBab> partition
<SpangBab> and then reinstall
<SpangBab> i have lubuntu on a flash disk ready
<SpangBab> so i can install it anytime i want
<Munsko> But
<Munsko> theres a problem with it
<ioria> jpmh_, you can see by yourself, right ?
<SpangBab> yeah you're right
<Munsko> Because u have that bug
<Munsko> Downlaod it again
<SpangBab> the problem didn't come upat first you know
<Munsko> form the official site and make the livecd again
<SpangBab> i explained how it happened in the forum
<jpmh_> ioria: and lotuspsychje what is weird about ths is that all my other 20.4 instances are having no issue - but they started ats 18.4 not 19.10
<Munsko> Oh, yes
<Munsko> You could try use that one so
<SpangBab> I'll probably download a new version though ngl
<ioria> jpmh_,  i guess your sources.list needs a revision maybe
<SpangBab> from lubuntu site
<jpmh_> ioria: and lotuspsychje actually scrub that - all my others are either NEW 20.4 or existing 18.4
<SpangBab> it's better that way to be safe
<Munsko> Yes
<SpangBab> it'll take some time again, but it's worth it
<SpangBab> i'll just remember
<Munsko> You actualized 18.04 to 20.04?
<SpangBab> not to try to change something in the settings
<SpangBab> without clearing ram
<Munsko> or how get the 20.04
<SpangBab> i actually
<SpangBab> downloaded the 20.04
<SpangBab> from the site
<SpangBab> itself
<Munsko> oh
<jpmh_> ioria: sorry to be dumb, but I don't understand what you mean by "you can see by yourself, right ?"
<SpangBab> and used that to install
<SpangBab> yeah i kept changing distros to see which one suited me
<SpangBab> this one is the best one by far
<Munsko> Try boot that pendrive so
<Munsko> and delete every partition of linux
<Munsko> not windows, only from linux
<ioria> jpmh_,  you are on focal ; check the version here : 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan/universe amd64 Package
<Munsko> so you asure yourself of a clean instalation
<ioria> jpmh_,  'eoan'
<SpangBab> wait should i delete the partitions from windows?
<SpangBab> is that okay?
<Munsko> no
<Munsko> You cant delete form windows
<Munsko> You should do that work from the livecd
<Munsko> Windows dont recognize linux partitions
<SpangBab> i'm pretty sure i can delete the partition though
<SpangBab> i mean
<Munsko> oh,yes
<SpangBab> it doesn't say that it's ext4
<Munsko> I get it now
<SpangBab> but i can delete the partition
<Munsko> You ca, right
<SpangBab> eaither way
<jpmh_> ioria: OK - yep - I see that - so why is it using that and not focal and how do I fix it?
<Munsko> Try delete them and boot
<SpangBab> soo, i delete from windows?
<SpangBab> alright
<Munsko> You could do that,yes
<Munsko> Remember answer your question after that
<SpangBab> what do you recommend, should i redownload a new iso file or use the one in the pendrive
<Munsko> So if anyone have the problem know what u do
<Munsko> Try the pendrive one, if this one have the rror, download again
<Munsko> You dont lost anything in that way
<SpangBab> yeah you're right
<SpangBab> i'll backup the stuff in downloads
<ioria> jpmh_,  i guess your sources.list needs a revision maybe
<SpangBab> and that's it, thanks for the help
<Munsko> Try do that if u can
<SpangBab> very much
<Munsko> Np
<SpangBab> you've been very helpful and i learned a lot
<Munsko> You can use irc to get help too
<Munsko> We have #lubuntu channel and this one
<jpmh_> ioria: I have NOT made any changes - the reason I love ubuntu is that it JUST works - what do I need to do
<SpangBab> yeah alright
<Munsko> Is more efficient to explain problems here
<SpangBab> yeah i know
<SpangBab> and it's way faster
<Munsko> So i recommend it, askubuntu is for fast searchs
<ioria> jpmh_,  paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<SpangBab> alright, and again, thank you for the help
<SpangBab> sorry if i ever wasted your time or anything
<funyun> hi. i have an odroid h2 (like raspberry pi) with nvme drive. i was moving some files and my h2 froze. after unplugging and rebooting, now it boots into aptio setup utility. in here when i check under nvme, it says no nvme device found. does this mean my drive is dead? or some other issue? any ideas?
<jpmh_> ioria: pasted at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p4jBS2Nrzs/ - and BTW, thanks for being patient with me
<jpmh_> ioria: I do note a number of eoan in there and NO focals
<Munsko> No problem, just tried to help
<SpangBab> have a good day
<ioria> jpmh_,  that is eoan 19.10 not focal 20.04
<jpmh_> ioria: OK - so what you are telling me is that for some reason the upgrade did NOT update that file.  YES?
<jpmh_> ioria: no error were reported
<jpmh_> ioria: can I just grab the sources.list from a working 20.4?
<ioria> jpmh_,  if that file is not updated, you can't get 20.04, so i don't understand how can you have the focal kernel
<Munsko> SpangBab, remember answer the results in your question of askubuntu, i just send the link and the possible solution(format)
<jpmh_> ioria: I upgarded last week using the do-release-upgrade and this is how I got to be where I am
<ioria> jpmh_,  i don't think you upgraded, sy
<jpmh_> ioria: it took some time and said it did - and you will note that uname -a and lasb_release both say that I upgraded - but I do see your point
<jpmh_> ioria: and if I ha dnot really upgraded then why does then install of gimp nt work as it would ahve done on 19.10 anyway?
<SpangBab> Munskoofc
<SpangBab> Munsko ofc
<ioria> jpmh_,  dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<jpmh_> ioria: I don't have the nc installed - do you want me to get it?
<ioria> jpmh_, it's installed by default
<jpmh_> ioria: ignore my comment on nc - I was on the wrong terminal there
<jpmh_> ioria: the output is https://termbin.com/ck24
<ioria> jpmh_,  apt list --installed | grep -i focal  | nc termbin.com 9999
<jpmh_> ioria: output is: WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts. - NOTHNG else other than a couple of blank lines
<ioria> jpmh_,    ls /var/lib/apt/lists/  | nc termbin.com 9999
<SpangBab> Munsko how do i mark it as answered?
<jpmh_> ioria: output is https://termbin.com/ra6y
<SpangBab> nvm i think i figured it
<SpangBab> out
<ioria> jpmh_,    apt-cache policy gimp   | nc termbin.com 9999
<Munsko> Hmm
<Munsko> le me see
<jpmh_> ioria: https://termbin.com/1ae4
<lotuspsychje> !info gimp focal
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.18-1 (focal), package size 4185 kB, installed size 19645 kB
<ioria> lotuspsychje, he's not on focal, he's on eoan but with the focal kernel
<jpmh_> lotuspsychje: am I supposed to glan someting from that - if so, please realize I do not know what
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yeah, i was comparing his gimp version
<Munsko> Looks liek you found it
<Munsko> like*
<ioria> jpmh_,    apt-cache policy linux-image-5.4.0-29-generic  | nc termbin.com 9999
<jpmh_> so, ioria and lotuspsychje I guess what you are saying is that the upgrade did not really work.  Is there a way I can cause it to happen?
<ioria> jpmh_,    apt-cache policy linux-image-5.4.0-29-generic  | nc termbin.com 9999
<jpmh_> ioria: https://termbin.com/diif
<ioria> jpmh_,   does make no sense, but ok .... reboot with the linux-image-5.3.0-51-generic  kernel
<jpmh_> ioria: you mean just reboot now?
<ioria> jpmh_, you are on eoan, you should use the eoan kernel....
<jpmh_> ioria: how do I do that - I am used to just rebooting and everything working
<ioria> jpmh_,  you can do it from grub -> advanced options
<jpmh_> ioria: this is a KVM so I do not have access to grub, or at least I do not know how
<ioria> jpmh_,  edit /etc/default/grub or use grub-reboot
<ioria> jpmh_,  or simply remove the focal kernel
<jpmh_> ioria: got it - thank you - and to you and lotuspsychje thank you so much for your patience
<ioria> jpmh_,  try this : dpkg -l|grep linux-image-[0-9]|grep ^ii|awk '{print $2}'|sort -r| cat -n; echo "select kernel : "; read line; sudo  grub-reboot "1>$(($line+1))"
<jpmh_> ioria: my choices are only      1  linux-image-5.4.0-29-generic      2  linux-image-5.3.0-51-generic
<NickShades> I have some questions about setting up my Linux desktop as a fileserver for the rest of the house; mostly for the android devices and tablets we have.
<ioria> jpmh_,  reboot with the linux-image-5.3.0-51-generic  kernel
<ioria> jpmh_,  enter the number
<dontlook> hello I'm install 20.04 on a new server with a perc raid card, with the desktop installer I can select the drive which shows up as /dev/sda ... but on the server installer it is greyed out
<dontlook> A quick google doesn't get me anything and for some reason I am having trouble with the virtual console
<ioria> jpmh_,  the 'line' number
<jpmh_> ioria: so, I entered the number, do you want me to re-boot now
<ioria> jpmh_,  what you mean ? why not ? you have other issues ?
<jpmh_> ioria: I can just scrub and re-install if necessary - this is one, and as far as I know the only one of hundreds of instances with an issue
<ioria> jpmh_, i mean, is it the first time you have to reboot after that 'upgrade' to focal  ?
<jpmh_> ioria: no - I rebooted after the upgrade and certainly at least one other time
<NickShades> Could someone please point me in the right direction for the following: I am interested in using my Linux Desktop to host files for the rest of the computers, but MOSTLY, android tablets and phones throughout the house. Specifically, I want to be able to serve streaming movies from my Linux Desktop to just about any device, mostly Android tablets throughout the house.
<ioria> jpmh_, why don't myou just remove the focal kernel for now ?
<lotuspsychje> jpmh_: you recall wich command you upgraded?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i think he said 'do-release-upgrade'
<jpmh_> lotuspsychje: ugraded with do-release-upgrade if that's what you mean
<lotuspsychje> jpmh_: and you didnt notice issues during upgrade?
<ioria> thta is the weird part ...
<jpmh_> lotuspsychje: NO, it said all was good
<ioria> jpmh_,  are you sure you pasted the correct sources.list ? ls /etc/apt/
<frad> 20.04, screen turns black every 30 minutes. I have tweaked every energy configuration and screensaver setting I can think ofbut apparently I am doing something worng. What?
<lotuspsychje> jpmh_: or did you play with tools like ukuu or mainline kernels?
<jpmh_> ioria: yes - and I just checked again /etc/apt/ sources.list - has NO focal and a load of eoan
<jpmh_> lotuspsychje: absolutely not - I have no idea what they are
<ioria> jpmh_,  apt-forktracer
<NickShades> sorry. I accidently lgged out of iRc right after I asked my question, and had to log back in, etc.
<jpmh_> ioria: command not found
<ioria> jpmh_,  install it
<NickShades> Could someone please point me in the right direction for the following: I am interested in using my Linux Desktop to host files for the rest of the computers, but MOSTLY, android tablets and phones throughout the house. Specifically, I want to be able to serve streaming movies from my Linux Desktop to just about any device, mostly Android tablets throughout the house.
<lotuspsychje> NickShades: please dont repeat questions to fast
<akem> NickShades, I do this. Install and setup Samba shares.
<akem> Then on your android client Total commander with LAN plugin and VLC.
<NickShades> Total COmmander... Very cool.
<NickShades> Now, do you think that using those same setups, I would be able to also access my webcam remotely?
<NickShades> or will I need to likely setup a different client/server package
<akem> NickShades, No, not the webcam.
<Casper26> Motion for webcam
<jpmh_> ioria: I think that the two of you have persuaded me that somehow something went wrong with the upgrade and so it is best for me to just re-install the OS - easy enough to do, we have backups of all data
<lotuspsychje> jpmh_: i rather want to understand how this happened
<ioria> jpmh_,  as you wish ... do you have problem with apt-forktracer ?
<NickShades> Thank you Akem, casper
<Casper26> Anytime
<jpmh_> lotuspsychje: if you do I can stick with this  - I would sort of like to , also
<ioria> jpmh_,  do you have problem with apt-forktracer ?
<jpmh_> ioria: and lotuspsychje no - forktrace is installed now
<ioria> jpmh_,  run 'apt-forktracer'
<jpmh_> remind me what you want to filter its output with
<ioria> jpmh_,  paste the output
<ioria> jpmh_,  on a clean system should be almost empty
<jpmh_> ioria: the output is 609 lines
<ioria> jpmh_,  paste the output
<dontlook> ok I got a console on the installer, the server installer doesn't show /dev/sda so it must be coming up as something else?
<jpmh_> ioria: sory to be so dump but how do I do that.  I'm connected to the server though a terminal - so not obvious to me how to get all 609 lines
<ioria> jpmh_,  run 'apt-forktracer | nc termbin.com 9999'
<jpmh_> https://termbin.com/1vhs
<jpmh_> ioria: and while it is not pastebin - the entore 609 lines are at http://another12.jphurst.com/temp.ft.txt
<cgi> I am creating a deb file that is not public. How do I distribute it to only certain machines?
<ioria> jpmh_,  apt-cache policy nano  | nc termbin.com 9999
<jpmh_> ioria: https://termbin.com/p8rh
<ioria> jpmh_, you have focal packages installed
<jpmh_> ioria: OK - so we have the focal kernel and focal packages, but you say U am really eoan - I have no idea what this means
<ioria> jpmh_, that the system has been reverted at some point in the process ... i guess
<lotuspsychje> jpmh_: maybe your terminal history or dpkg logs can enlighten what all happened?
<jpmh_> ioria: and ... - how about doing a do-release-upgrade -d ?
<jpmh_> lotuspsychje: wahy too much happened on that server for the history still to be there
<ioria> jpmh_, this one please :  apt-cache policy apt | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> ioria: did he mention kvm or qemu?
<ioria> kvm
<ioria> lotuspsychje, there's a bug ?
<lotuspsychje> reading some stuff on upgrading from 19.10 on the 20.04 releasenotes
<ioria> ho
<lotuspsychje> ioria: not my candy :p https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QemuKVMMigration#Upgrade_machine_type
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i used kvm, but never did a do-release-upgrade on it
<lotuspsychje> weirdy case
<ioria> yep, especially because a dru leaves some files behind  /etc/apt directory lotuspsychje
<ioria> *in
<lotuspsychje> ioria: i recently had a mixed kernel case like this, but the user messed with mainline a lot
<ioria> i see
<davido_> Can anyone suggest how to fix "Authentication error" when installing or refreshing snaps?
<davido_> I've tried signing out and back in again.
<x00F>  davido: sudo?
<oerheks> davido_, can you pastebin the output when you try?
<oerheks> yes?
<jpmh_> lotuspsychje: and ioria I lost connection to this server and did not realze it - did you guys have any unput on my updating the sources.list file and everything seeming OK now
<vidal72[m]> hi, is /bin symlink to /usr/bin on new installation of ubuntu 20.04?
<akik> hi, why is it that if i umount a ext3 partition and then start fdisk on that disk where the partition is located, then quit fdisk, the partition is automatially mounted back?
<ioria> jpmh_, is it ok ?
<akik> it's mounted back right at the time i _start_ fdisk
<jpmh_> ioria: as far as I can tell EVERYTHINS is NORMAL and GOOD - I took the sources list from a good 20.4 and installed it instead of the one that was there - ran apt updat, apt upgrade and all seems good
<ioria> ok
<frad> is gmusicbrowser no longer supported under 20.04?
<jpmh_> ioria: not a good solution since we still do not know what went wrong oin the frst place
<ioria> jpmh_, only the logs can tell /var/log/dist*
<frad> if gmusicbrowser is no longer supported, what music library can I use to list 60k audio files?
<duncan-nz> I've lost the use of my THinkPad USB Dock since upgrading to 20.04. Idea sfor what I should investigate?
<dany666> hello people....i need help ...im in poop
<Biessie> Random question.. Does anyone here ever dabbed into cs1.6 servers using AMXModX?
<dany666> anyone here dealt with ..grub problems normal.mod not dound?
<Psi-Jack> dany666: I recommend getting out of the bathroom. Quickly.
<duncan-nz> dany666, here you just say what you're problem is, don't ask for permission to ask.
<dany666> im sorry.....i think its been over 8 years since i used ubuntu and back then got something like "dont ask juet ask" XD
<Psi-Jack> Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<duncan-nz> dany666, of the many grub problems I've had I don't recognise that one. what does the old and ever wise internet search say?
<dany666> so had an older version on my pc (ubuntu wasnt working anymore)...was doing dual boot(win7) and wantednto get rid of windows for good
<dany666> tried the instalation...deleted everything eslse except the ntfs part with my files...picked boot picked / installer was going fine but it crashed....me not being patient shut the pc restart it and i get
<dany666> error /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found
<dany666> duncan-nz Found something but didnt work for me
<dany666> duncan-nz: i dont thing anyone just thought....hmm its frozen...lets shut it down and tur it back on again
<dany666> would apr. if someone could help...out of dual booting on windows now i cant even install Ubuntu found a blank dvd to buy very hard on a sunday
<ioria> dany666, are you at the grub rescue > prompt ?
<dany666> yes
<ioria> dany666, ls
<dany666> hd0,msdos 2,4,5,6
<dany666> tried something earlier and it says 2 and 5 are ext2
<ioria> dany666, and there's no '1' ?
<dany666> so before trying to installet i basically modified everything deleted all partitions excepting the ntfs one where i had my music
<ioria> dany666,  just one disk ?
<dany666> yeah im not even sure anymore i thought i had two but guess not
<ioria> dany666,  ls (hd0,msdos1)
<dany666> no such partition
<ioria> dany666,  ls (hd0,msdos2)
<dany666> ext2
<ioria> dany666,  ls (hd0,msdos3)
<dany666> same doesnt find it
<ioria> dany666,  ls (hd0,msdos4)
<dany666> unknown filesystem
<ioria> dany666,  ls (hd0,msdos5)
<dany666> @ioria filesys. unkn.
<ioria> dany666,  ls (hd0,msdos6)
<dany666> ioria ext2
<ioria> dany666,  idk, let's try : set root=(hd0,msdos2)
<dany666> ok
<ioria> dany666,   set prefix=(hd0,msdos2)/boot/grub
<dany666> tried something similar last time ..maybe i didnt end it the right way
<dany666> k did those two so far so good
<ioria> dany666,   insmod normal
<dany666> file .....i386-pc/normal.mod not found
<ioria> dany666,   try the same with (hd0,msdos6)
<dany666> hmm with 2 was boot/grubi.....mod not found
<dany666> withbthis one its only /i365-pc/normal.mod not found
<ioria> dany666,  3 options: Super Grub disk; Livecd ; clean install (considering that win7 is out of support)
<dany666> i mean thats what im trying to do but it doesnt boot frok the cd which is still in...it goes straight to this grub rescue...prompt or wtv its called..
<ioria> dany666, what release are you installing ?
<dany666> 18.04
<ioria> dany666, are 64 bit ?
<dany666> yea
<ioria> dany666, why don't oyu use a usb device ?
<dany666> umm...dont ...have one?
<dany666> :(
<goddard> my logs program says I have limited acccess to my log files, it then suggests I read a help file.  I read the help file and it says I may be a user and not an "administrator".  What does this really mean and how can I solve it?
<ioria> dany666, sy, have to leave; i suggest you burn it again
<goddard> i get the error on gnome logs even when using sudo
<duncan-nz> goddard, so are you opening your logs as a super user?
<goddard> duncan-nz: no
<goddard> i get the error on gnome logs even when using sudo
<duncan-nz> i think that's your answer then
<goddard> no it isn't
<goddard> i get the error on gnome logs even when using sudo
<duncan-nz> oh, I get it
<goddard> :D
<duncan-nz> goddard, what's the exact text of the error message? what does the internet suggest when searching that error?
<goddard> say unable to read system log
<goddard> not very helpful
<duncan-nz> same error here
<goddard> one previous ubuntu versions I didn't have this issue
<duncan-nz> what version you on?
<goddard> 20.04 now fresh install
<duncan-nz> same here (but not fresh) https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=866171
<ubottu> Debian bug 866171 in gnome-logs "gnome-logs: Launching gnome-logs provides an error "Unable to read system logs"" [Important,Open]
<goddard> i was one fedora 32 and didn't have that issue
<goddard> on my system i upgraded from 18.10 it didn't have this issue
<goddard> which log is the "system" log
<goddard> "hardware" log
<duncan-nz> right but the most recent report there is april, so maybe it's back. i'm just guessing here.
<goddard> those are the logs that show nothing
<goddard> journalctl shows everything
<goddard> ya
<duncan-nz> ... why is there a Fedora issue reported in the Debian bug tracker?
<duncan-nz> ... oh it's a gnome bug.
<duncan-nz> sorry I don't think I've got anything useful to add.
<goddard> maybe to verify it is an upstream bug
<duncan-nz> goddard, know anything about installing python modules?
<goddard> uh ya use pip in a virtualenv
<duncan-nz> yeah, that virtual env is where i'm tripping up i think. i'll keep reading
<captainfantastic> Hey guys. How do I set modesetting instead of intel driver on Ubuntu? I tried deleting intel driver but it's still showing i915 with inxi -G command
<duncan-nz> goddard, for a module not already installed I should be okay installing it right, I mean without the virtual environment?
<duncan-nz> i just watt ot be careful upgrading the modules already in use - right?
<goddard> yeah use a virtualenv
<goddard> less painful
<goddard> its simple
<duncan-nz> ok, more reading then. cool, been meaning to rtfm for setting up a python development environment. thanks.
<goddard> duncan-nz: its a known bug
<goddard> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-logs/-/issues/52
<goddard> fixed 5 days ago
<cgi> when distributing a deb file, I want to compile my c code with single executables optimized for multiple CPU architectures - how can i do this? where can i get help for this?
<goddard> duncan-nz: its basically 2 commands it is really easy
<goddard> cgi: people usually use cmake
<duncan-nz> goddard, cool, i just want to understand consequences and how users/system/env are separated. in this case i just installed the numpy module directly (i think) since an extension to blender needed it.
<goddard> if you don't wanna use a virtualenv some popular python packages are in the repos
<goddard> just use apt search python numpy
<goddard> or whatever
 * goddard off to reboot
<alfatau> Hi, I want to install Ubuntu desktop 20.04 on a RAID1 array (mdraid), then use LVM for partitioning...
<alfatau> ... the installer appers not allowing the choice for this custom setup. Am I wrong?
<tomreyn> alfatau: i don't think the desktop installer supports raid, you may need to use the server installer.
<alfatau> Ok, thank you!
<tomreyn> alfatau: i'm just trying to confirm it give me a minute.
<alfatau> No problem, than you!
<goddard> how long does it usually take for ubuntu to pull in fixes from upstream?
<tomreyn> alfatau: yes, confirmed, the desktop installer doesn't do raid
<alfatau> Ok, anyone can confirm using server installer and selecting "Ubuntu desktop" task (tasksel) is the same as running the installation from the desktop installer?
<tomreyn> goddard: somewhere between a few hours and indefinitely. i'm not sure a serious answer is possible.
<goddard> tomreyn: so the process isn't automated
<goddard> i see
<tomreyn> goddard: it usually involves backporting fixes, so cannot be automated.
<goddard> if you trust the source which is upstream then it could?
<tomreyn> goddard: upstream will often just provide patches for the latest release, whereas ubuntu needs to provide patches which apply on the earlier releases which are in ubuntu, and on top of the patches already applied there.
<tomreyn> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<|izzie> hi... sometimes when i close my laptop it goes to sleep, other times, it suspends.. when it goes to sleep, i can wake it by holding the Fn key for a couple of seconds, but the only way i can get out of suspend is by powering down.. is there another option?
<goddard> tomreyn: looks like the flatpak and snap packages are fixed already
<tomreyn> goddard: snaps updates may actually be fully automated.
<tomreyn> because they are whatever is packaged, not following a general policy.
<goddard> thats cool
<emiel> |izzie dell xps?
<|izzie> emiel: lenovo t420
<|izzie> i wouldn't care, except that i found a fix for sound and if the computer goes into suspend i have to do a double reboot to get sound working again.
<|izzie> ah, which brings a second question... what actions differentiate between sleep and suspend... it seems all i do is shut the laptop andthe computer makes a random decison
<fl0_id> |izzie sleep is just a diff name for suspend
<fl0_id> the other thing is hibernation
<fl0_id> anyone got any idea what the best way to install official docker on focal fossa is?
<fl0_id> distributed docker does weird things
<|izzie> fl0_id: thanks, i meant hib... ah, you read my mind...
<fl0_id> there might be rules set dep on how low battery is etc... not sure where though
<|izzie> fl0_id: thanks fro the suggestion, but mostly it's always plugged in.
<fl0_id> which ubuntu flavour?
<dany666> hi just did a fresh install on a Lenovo pc....did the automatic instal where i formatted my whole hdd ...instalation went perfect...pull thedvd...hit enter for reboot and i get error 1962
<Psi-Jack> Hazelnut!
<erts> Hi there, I have a device with a microsd card reader, and the reader seems to be detected, but when I insert an sd card (or even if I boot with one inserted), it's not detected by the system. All I get is "mmc1: SDHCI controller on ACPI [80860F14:01] using ADMA" on boot and that's it. I know it's compatible with Linux because on Fedora (versions 30 and 31 at least) it's working flawlessly. I'm on 20.04 but also tried 18.04 with HWE. Any ideas? Thanks!
<oerheks> dany666, set boot to the hdd again?
<dany666> it doesnt do anything...without anything in the rom..i even remove the rom and still get the error
<dany666> googled around and keep finding something to set  bios to something but that option does not exist
<usr123> I upgraded from 18.04 to 20.04 and brave stopped working, after a few seconds I see the "Aww, Snap!" screen
<usr123> also my trackpad suddenly stops working and works fine after rebooting
<hegemoOn> hello
<oerheks> ERROR 1962 Lenovo – No Operating System Found .. so it is a bios setting to the right hdd/uefi perhaps?
<hegemoOn> i have some difficulties to connect riscv ucontroller
<hegemoOn> with focal
<fl0_id> hegemoOn wrong chnannel imo
<fl0_id> usr123 reinstall brave?
<hegemoOn> fl0_id:i dont think
<fl0_id> dany666 try disabling secure boot?
<hegemoOn> was working great with 18.02
<hegemoOn> since upgrade both my riscV longan nano are not able to be detected
<fl0_id> hegemoOn it's very specialized. riscv people probably can help you better.
<dany666> oerheks  i have no idea what just happened...was in the live cd cuz i wanted to try something....i reboot try f1 f2 f 12 and cant even get intio bios what the hell
<usr123> fl0_id, correct me if I'm wrong, sudo apt-get purge brave-browser && sudo apt-get autoremove and then install brave?
<fl0_id> usr123 you don't need autoremove iirc
<fl0_id> try launching from terminal if there is a useful message. check if repo for brave is set properly for focal
<cgi> All machines ubuntu 18.04lts - I've a key pair that  I have copied on two machines X and Y (they try to clone a repo from Z). When I use git clone from one machine - it works. When I use it from another maching, it does not. Any ideas on what could be wrong?
<fl0_id> cgi try to connect with ssh and -vvv and check what the difference is
<cgi> Permission denied (publickey). is what i am getting
<|izzie> fl0_id: NAME="Ubuntu"
<|izzie> VERSION="18.04.4 LTS (Bionic Beaver)"
<fl0_id> one reason can be one machine has too many other keys already, they get tried first, then the proper one cannot be tried cause too many tries
<cgi> fl0_id, k - I'm root on both X and Y - when I clone, I get the same error now. But in a docker container where i mount the .ssh keys, one works, the other does not. Interesting problem.
<fl0_id> |izzie i meant like kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu... cause depending on that other settings etc might apply
<fl0_id> cgi if you mount the ssh keys, the same applies, probably
<|izzie> ubuntu
<fl0_id> |izzie do battery settings in gnome have sth about htat? cannot check atm
<dany666> anyone have any idea whats the issue with lenovos and error 1962
<dany666> did a fresh install 18.04 and it gives the error
<fl0_id> dany666 which lenovo?
<fl0_id> it matters
<dany666> h430
<dany666> i know its old i see here bios if from 2012
<fl0_id> dany666 I would also suggest changing boot mode which you say is not there. maybe you need to set to advanced mode before it is shown
<dany666> how do i do that....change it to advanced?
<fl0_id> see where it says advanced mode in bios and change it
<dany666> there is an Advanced tab but Execute Disable Bit, Intel speedstep tech, intel virtualization and Core multi processong are all enabled
<fl0_id> dany666 none of those matter for this. dunno, maybe make a picture of all the bios screens
<fl0_id> or is there a startup tab?
<dany666> i cant even get into bios sometimes it gets straight to the error even thk i push f12 ,1 and 2
<fl0_id> dany666 if you have fast boot enabled and just reboot, that can be normal, the time to press will be very short
<dany666> https://ibb.co/s6J4NWP
<dany666> heres a link
<dany666> https://ibb.co/s6J4NWP
<dany666> a little help pls fresh installed ubuntu 18.04 on a "old" lenovo and getting 1962 error...i dont have many options in the bios
<dany666> had 16.04 installed before that and had no problem
<fl0_id> dany666 just wondering, why did you install 18.04 now when 20.04 just came out?
<dany666> i googled the sys req and i have only 2 g ram and bad proc
<dany666> that was the closest and it has lts till 2023
<Munsko> If u have low specs, you could try Lubuntu,Kubuntu or Xubuntu
<Munsko> They have versions that are supported
<dany666> yeah but i did a fresh install with no problems at all
<Munsko> And are oriented to low specs
<dany666> and after first reboot i get this
<dany666> 1962
<fl0_id> like I said, doesn't matter if it worked before, show what bios options you have
<Munsko> https://askubuntu.com/questions/796255/error-1962-no-operating-system-found
<Munsko> Check that
<dany666> i did https://ibb.co/s6J4NWP
<Munsko> Looks like a corruped instalation or something
<fl0_id> dany666 what does it show on startup and security?
<Munsko> In the topic they say: check if you have your architecture version(if u are x32 dont use 64), try disable safety mode on bios
<slyrus_> Upon updating to 20.04 I'm having DNS issues. I have a local bind9 server running (should I remove that?) and things seem to work, except for searches looking up my local domain.
<Munsko> dany666, Looks like architecture problem
<slyrus_> I can't even seem to find where my local domain is specified, but NetworkManager knows about it somehow.
<dany666> i can go to the order of the devices and outside is Quick boot, rapid boot(cant disable), boot up num lock status, keyboardless operation
<RoseBus> i accidently stopped my vim job with crtl+z trying to 'undo' like an idiot
<Munsko> You know if u processor is x32 or x64?
<slyrus_> To compound the problem, I have multiple network interface cards and only want to use one of them. If I use them all, my DNS problems go away.
<RoseBus> how can i get my unsaved work bacK?
<dany666> security just admin. pass .. power on pass. set adm. pass and set power on passs
<Munsko> dany666, check your processor specifications
<dany666> sys summary
<RoseBus> who i got it back with 'fg'
<fl0_id> slyrus_ this might be related to systemd changes. but either way, if you do not really really need bind9, def remove it
<dany666> intel celeron cpu g530 @ 2.40
<Munsko> Architecture?
<Munsko> Try check in bios what says(it could be x32, 64 or says x86)
<Munsko> I think the problem should be that your processor is x32, and new ubuntu OS are x64
<dany666> it doesnt say...its dual core
<Munsko> Ok, check the iso that you used
<dany666> its x64
<Munsko> dany666, the iso or th eprocessor is 64?
<dany666> no the dvd image
<Munsko> oh
<Munsko> Theres th eproblem
<Munsko> You cant use x64 distros in x32 pc
<dany666> i dont honestly know i had win7 x64 so...im thinkijng its x64
<Munsko> It just dont recognize it
<dany666> well maybe thats it
<Munsko> Yes
<dany666> too bad i erased the windows side
<Munsko> You need install other one
<Munsko> Oh, what a pity
<Munsko> You have another pc?
<Munsko> to put in a usb the so
<Munsko> os*
<Munsko> https://kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads ; https://lubuntu.net/downloads/
<dany666> not really no
<Munsko> You have some ISO that are 18.04 there
<Munsko> THe problem is burn it somewhere
<fl0_id> google says g530 is 64 bit. it's a low end chip but that doesn't matter
<dany666> yeah ill search for them......its late...anyway thank you...deleted most of my music anyway meh
<Munsko> fl0_id, you are right
<Munsko> Try reinstall the OS
<Munsko> Maybe it works
<dany666> so you say its x64 or?
<Munsko> The processor is x64
<Munsko> That says Intel
<Munsko> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/53414/intel-celeron-processor-g530-2m-cache-2-40-ghz.html
<fl0_id> yeah. but wiht such low ram I would def use 32...
<slyrus_> fl0_id: Ok, one variable removed. bind9 is now gone. Problem persists. systemd-resolve --status knows my DNS domain, but I'm not sure how.
<Munsko> fl0_id,  he could try install that one and then change to x32 distro
<fl0_id> yeah
<Munsko> Or just install one flavour of ubuntu
<Munsko> Im running lubuntu with only 500mb at startup
<Munsko> And its x64
<Munsko> dany666,  try install again
<dany666> ok ill try it.....thank you for the help guys see you
<Munsko> If u have the opportunity, try install having the internet conection avisable
<Munsko> Sometimes the setup need some files
<dany666> it always was
<fl0_id> slyrus_ /etc/systemd/resolved.conf /etc/sytemd/resolved/* or maybe it knows form your router
<Munsko> Nice, so, good luck
<slyrus_> fl0_id: no, not there. possible, but unlikely it knows it form the router. But why would DNS only fail for queries to that domain?
<blahboybaz> I have a problem with my audio. Sometimes the volumen will not go up enough to hear it over other sounds at the time - chewing something crunchy being one example  ;).   I tried alsa mixer but I dont' think it's supposed to look or behave the way it is. https://imgur.com/yGrhlUg
<blahboybaz> * is that what alsamixer is supposed to look / act like? And is there a soln for my problem?
<oerheks> blahboybaz, hit F6; select soundcard, and see
<Biessie> finally updated my ubuntu to 20.04!
<bigongst> Hi folks, I'm wondering if anyone would mind spending a little time with me correcting some networking issues I'm experiencing on 20.04 in VMWare Workstation.
<Biessie> worked well.
<bacarrdy> Hello, May be some one knows any tool to store with possibility to review traffic info like src, dst, port, proto? i`m using nfsen to collect from net devices, so want to do same, but for local interface and now i`m reading manuals and cant find collector for local interface for nfsen so i think it doesnt support it, so may be anyone can advice?
<bigongst> bacarrdy - Sounds like a job for Wireshark perhaps.
<orlock> 20.04 seems to be mussing some python modules for python 2
<Munsko> orlock,  i think that python is in 3.6 or something like that
<Munsko> maybe they are deprecated or dont hav emore support
<orlock> Which seems weird, as apt-get install python automatically installs python2
<Munsko> Well, i have python3 in my repositories
<Munsko> The python2 is there too
<Munsko> But looks like have less packages
<Munsko> Try find if ur package is in pyhton 3
<orlock> It is, but right now i'd rather just use  my working code, and the python 2-3 translator doesn't fix my serial issues
<orlock> I'll just try pip
<Munsko> Try search it on the ubuntu page
<Munsko> Maybe you find the package
<Munsko> And install it manually
<Munsko> (use the official repository list)
<Munsko> https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<slyrus_> Why would I end up with two different nameserver/search sections in my /etc/resolv.conf file? One tells me that it is coming from resolvconf, and one from NetworkManager. Seems like I only need one or the other.
<UNIm95> Hi. I found strange bug with video cards  in 20.04. If display is with Polaris|Oland video  card is set to primary, video card works in powersave mode.
<UNIm95> Where and how i should report this bug?
<Bashing-om> !bug | UNIm95
<ubottu> UNIm95: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
